#kubuntu 2005-06-13
<dreumah> how do i set up a network with windows workstations?
<dreumah> my friends are to ignorant to change
<anna> dreumah: like any other network?
<bobbyd> how do I install a minimal server? the installer seems to just install a standard distro
<anna> press f1 when you boot the cd
<bobbyd> ahh cool
<anna> you should see something there
<bobbyd> thanks
<dreumah> i am wanting to share folder with windows computers, and vice versa
<dreumah> how do i do that with kubuntu?
<anna> well, do you have DHCP there?
<dreumah> there?
<anna> well, do you want to create a network, or connect to a network
<tvakah> anyone have a ksvn deb for kubuntu?
<dreumah> connect
<dreumah> i am already in the internet through the network i just want to see the windows shares
<anna> Ah... can you try to enter smb:// in konqueror
<anna> no wait, it is remote://
<uniq> smb:/ with one /
<dreumah> alright
<anna> When you launch konqueror, it shows a screen that goes to network as well
<anna> There is remote:/
<dreumah> are all the repos working?
<dreumah> i know now how to see the shares, thanks
<uniq> gnite.
<anna> what repos do you mean?
<dreumah> because i am trying to get the a game and i cant get one of the dependecies
<anna> can you say which?
<kalenedrael> apollo2011, get the kernel-headers package
<dreumah> nevermind its working now
<dreumah> strange
<error403> damn.... can anybody remember where the fix for the kdelibs-data problem is?
<error403> anybody?
<error403> hello?
<error403> please?
<nmorse> hang on
<bobbyd> how do i get flash to work in konqueror?
<error403> lol
<error403> sorry
<nmorse> all right, error403, try ftp://www.betterthanducttape.com/kdelibs-debug.sh
<nmorse> Login anonymously
<nmorse> bobbyd: if you install the mozilla flash plugin, a simple plugin scan from the Configure Plugins screen in Konq's preferences will find it
<CellarDoor> Is anyone excited about Plasma ?
<nmorse> Plasma?
<CellarDoor> cause I am :D
<CellarDoor> yah
<nmorse> Like, what is it?
<error403> thanks nmorse!
<CellarDoor> Exlpanation is here: http://plasma.bddf.ca/cms/1029
<CellarDoor> a single coherent application for the desktop and panels called Plasma
<error403> nmorse, cant connect....
<nmorse> don't try passive ftp
<error403> hmm
<error403> well, im using a browser...
<nmorse> For some reason, my pure-ftpd won't do passive ftp'
* error403 tries Konq
<nmorse> Try using wget maybe
<error403> still not working
<error403> using wget
<nmorse> hmm
<error403> DCC?
<CellarDoor> By offering the same applets and icons for both the desktop and the panel, including seamless drag and drop between them, Plasma will break the barrier between the these two desktop elements. If the user wants to move the clock from a panel to the desktop, they should be able to. Anything that works on the desktop should work the same on the panels, and vice versa.
<apollo2011> What packages do I install for the kernel sources?
<apollo2011> Why is the latest kernel package different than the latest kernel source package?
<nmorse> Because Debian Sid is what Ubuntu is based on and they actually take a look at security issues in each kernel before releasing it (or so I hear)
<CellarDoor> More than ever before, people are demanding gorgeous interfaces built on sophisticated graphic design. Using the new graphics capabilities available with KDE4, Plasma will look dead sexy. If you've seen SuperKaramba widgets, then you've seen the beginning of what is possible.
<CellarDoor> :D
<nmorse> I read the page, and I'm kind of excited about the Superkaramba devel working on it
<CellarDoor> yeha
<CellarDoor> :D
<nmorse> Now, if only they'll keep Python as a possible language for this kind of devel work
<nmorse> Makes it easier for ordianary users to do so
<CellarDoor> I read something about Python scripting being in all this
<nmorse> That's good
<CellarDoor> someone wanting Pearl also
<nmorse> Though it looked to me to be primarily C++ based, which is pretty good for it
<nmorse> The idea of the fuzzy clock on the desktop appeals to me for some undefinable reason
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> screenshots... I wan't screenshots
<CellarDoor> :P
<error403> nmorse, any chance of sending it via DCC for me?
<error403> or emailing to alan.briolat@gmail.com
<error403> please?
<nmorse> Can't send via DCC, thanks to my firewall
<error403> lol
<nmorse> I'll see about emailing it
<error403> email?
<Tm_T> haha
<error403> thanks
<error403> hey Tm_T 
<error403> i may be about to drop Windoze forever!
<error403> w00t
<Tm_T> now I'm messing up one kid's ubuntu =)
<Tm_T> hullo error403 
<error403> am i right in sayign that the only thing that requires a FULL reboot is a kernel upgrade?
<nmorse> Sometimes that doesn't
<error403> cool
<error403> lol
<_freak> hi all.
<nmorse> Hello
<error403> nmorse, you sent it?
<_freak> I came here for help, but I just may have found the solution on the net, so, looks like I'm here for the chat. :)
<joel> hi.  I installed kubuntu-desktop but I can't load kde instead of gnome.  the faq doesn't help any.
<error403> AHA
<error403> THANKYOU nmorse 
<error403> i love you!
<error403> i want to have your babies!
<error403> well, anyway
<error403> thanks
<nmorse> joel, try changing the session settings in GDM
<nmorse> error403: you're welcome
<joel> how do i do that, nmorse?
<Tm_T> error403: haha
<Tm_T> joel: there is dropdown menu "session type"
<nmorse> When it comes up to the Ubuntu screen you log in from, there will be a little clicky labeled Session Type
<_freak> newbie here, but joel, can't you pick that in grub if you hit esc in the first few seconds?
<nmorse> Set it to KDE
<nmorse> No, _freak
<Tm_T> haha
<_freak> or you can do it the easy way.
<_freak> I'll shut up now.  sorry.
<_freak> :)
<nmorse> Grub's a lovely bootloader but worthless when it comes to Display Managers
<nmorse> GRUB's a worthless bootloader if you ask me, too
<error403> hmmm, a strange message...
<error403> ever notice how sometimes apt-get pauses on "0% Working"  ?
<joel> can i change the default display manager from the login screen, or do i have to change it every time?
<nmorse> No, it changes it permanently for you
<nmorse> If you let it
<error403> switchdesk kde isnt it?
<nmorse> Then you can change it back
<nmorse> I do it regulary when I feel I need a break from KDE
<nmorse> Sometimes I go to e16, other times to XFCE4
<nmorse> Went to ion once, possibly the worst WM ever for OpenGL stuff
<joel> thanks for your help.  i'll be back if i can't get it to work.
<nmorse> I'm talking 15 FPS in glxgears
<nmorse> Good luck, joel
<error403> nmorse, you tried Cedega before?
<nmorse> No, won't play Rome: Total War so I'm not interested
<error403> lol
<nmorse> dx9wine won't either
<error403> :O
<error403> will anything?
<nmorse> Nope, it's why Win2k is still being dual-booted to on my desktop
<nmorse> XP is the cruddiest Windows yet though
<error403> nmorse, would there be ANY way to migrate an ENTIRE Kubuntu installation between drives?
<nmorse> Looks like a kid with a crayon
<nmorse> dd
<error403> coz i dont wanna customise again...
<nmorse> dd
<error403> dd?
<nmorse> dd if=/dev/xxx of=/dev/xxy
<nmorse> man dd
<error403> ok
<error403> will do
<error403> hmm
<error403> i dont understand
<error403> sorry...
<nmorse> Just copy the disk completely
<error403> ok
<nmorse> Otherwise, tar up the whole Kubuntu install
<nmorse> Then boot into a rescue disk
<nmorse> And untar it on a prepared partition
<error403> will it matter that i will be moving from /dev/hda1 to /dev/sda1 ?
<nmorse> Probably not
<error403> wont that screw stuff up?
<error403> hmmm
<nmorse> Oh, who knows
<error403> lol
<nmorse> Sometimes it might, sometimes it works flawlessly
<error403> hmmm
<nmorse> And it's always a lot of fun
<nmorse> C'mon, I need some entertainment
<error403> well, if i find Cedega and crossover office a good enough replacement for windoze, im ditching MicroShit
<nmorse> Good plan
<nmorse> I hate MS Winblows
<error403> well, its only games i stay for
<nmorse> Same here
<nmorse> What games do you play?
<error403> Linux on a 1280x1024 res does have such bad screen fonts
<error403> compared to smaller res
<error403>  and i can customise better
<error403> umm,  FPS mostly
<error403> lol
<error403> nmorse, you using Taskbar v2?
<error403> transparent, fully
<nmorse> Eh?
<error403> :D
<error403> and does window previews when you roll over them
<nmorse> For KDE?
<error403> yes
<error403> so easy to installl
<error403> the usual ./configure, make, make install routine
<nmorse> I'll have to look at it
<nmorse> I already have the -dev debs installed thanks to kdevelop3
<error403> and then remove the taskbar from the panel, and add taskbar v2
<error403> the what?
<error403> lol
<error403> hmmm
<nmorse> the kdelibs-dev package installed, etc.
<error403> i see
<nmorse> where did you find Taskbar v2?
<error403> ummm
<error403> a friend told me about it
<error403> google it
<error403> you will find it on some small personal site
<error403> !google taskbar v2
<error403> hmm
<error403> no bots
<error403> :(
<nmorse> wow, does that actually invoke a google searching bot in some chat rooms?
<error403> yes, some people run a Googlebot
<error403> heh
<error403> <error403> !google Life
<error403> <Daniel> error403 Your Results Can Be Found At: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Life&meta=
<error403> heh
<error403> see?
<error403> another server i am on...
<nmorse> Now, if I can figure out what x <3 meant, I will be able to begin mastering IRC
<error403> <3 is a heart...
<Tm_T> yup
<nmorse> I see
<error403> lol
<error403> anyway
<nmorse> I'm downloading it right now
<error403> is there any way to get XChat to display nicks in the <nick> format?
<error403> i love FreeNode....
<error403> /join #<subject> always works!
<nmorse> sometimes it works
<nmorse> maybe even most of the time
<kalenedrael> it works for anything linux
<nmorse> You're right, X-Chat doesn't display them that way
<nmorse> No, Krita and KOffice both lack their own #channel
<nmorse> Krita being a part of KOffice it's understandable
<nmorse> Wait, I may be wrong on the KOffice one
<nmorse> I am
<nmorse> crap, there really is a #subject for everything
<nmorse> I really prefer my lovely obscure Jabber
<nmorse> I hope Google comes out with a Jabber IM service, maybe called GIM (pronounced Jim)
<nmorse> Then, I can rig it up so anytime a buddy logs out, it says "He's dead, Jim"
<_freak> lol
<error403> ...
<error403> nmorse, you need help
<error403> really
<error403> you do
<error403> :P
<nmorse> Oh probably, I've spent 8 1/2 years in Rural Oklahoma
<nmorse> And that was a dadgum apostrophe cause he dadgum left
<nmorse> I got taskbar v2 installed
<nmorse> It's nice
<error403> cool
<nmorse> I like the little previews
<nmorse> Does it use the XDamage extension?
<error403> XDamage?
<error403> i wouldnt know
<error403> i just use the thing!
<error403> lol
<nmorse> It would be the first KDE use of XDamage I've seen yet
<error403> lol
<nmorse> Now, if only XComposite worked better
<nmorse> There has got to be a way to get Gaim upgraded to 1.3.0
<nmorse> It was pushed to that due to security updates
<nmorse> Shouldn't security.ubuntu.com have it updated then?
<digby> did you look in backports for it?
<dreumah> is xchat better than konversation?
<dreumah> does it have more plugins?
<Firetech> dreumah: the bets is KVIrc...
<Firetech> *best
<error403> kvirc?
<error403> on the apt-get repos?
<Firetech> the one in apt is buggy
<dreumah> kvirc, and why is that?
<Firetech> The apt-get one can't handle international characters
<Firetech> dreumah: www.kvirc.net
<Firetech> It has an easy scripting language
<error403> anybody ever amazed at the lack of realism in vPenis parts of sysinfo scripts?
<Firetech> there is a sarge-deb on kvirc.net, but that one has silly dependencies...
<nmorse> for some reason I can't seem to get backports repo to work
<digby> how do you have it listed in sources.list?
<Tm_T> error403: not really
<nmorse> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<Firetech> nmorse: I use "deb http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports hoary-...", and it works fine
<Tm_T> error403: it's a joke ;---P
<Firetech> nmorse: the /backports is not recommended to use
<Tm_T> error403: and you can edit it if you like
<digby> the ubuntuforums backport is slow and often unreliable
<digby> they recommend using the mirrors
<Firetech> It always breaks.
<_freak> when I entered, you guys were talking about rebooting without completely rebooting?  How would I go about that?
<digby> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Firetech> the new one is /ubp
<Firetech> but use the mirrors
<error403> Tm_T, i know
<digby> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<digby> are the two I use
<Firetech> I use staging too,on the caliu mirror
<nmorse> Bah, who cares if backports breaks things
<nmorse> _freak: I don't think it can be done on Ubuntu thanks to the use of GRUB
<Firetech> nmorse: it doesn't break things, the repository breaks.
<_freak> :) ok.  bbiaf, then. 
<nmorse> Firetech: I used your backports mirror and gaim is still 1.1.4 in that
<nmorse> and gaim.sf.net provides no debian binaries
<Firetech> the mirrors have a 5 hour update schedule
<nmorse> and of course, no debian folder and files for dpkg compiling come in the source
<digby> you could always get the rpm and use alien
<nmorse> Dependency hell is all I have to say, digby
<digby> oh, I know
<digby> and I like the red for that
<digby> very appropriate
<nmorse> Gaim is three versions behind in Ubuntu
<nmorse> and there have been important fixes in some of those
<digby> do you get sound in gaim?
<nmorse> You get jabber fixes
<nmorse> I'm tempted to uninstall gaim's deb and just compile from source
<nmorse> Then I remember why I quit using Gentoo
<digby> lol
<kalenedrael> haha
<kalenedrael> www.funroll-loops.org
<nmorse> funrool-loops.org always gets a laugh
<digby> nmorse, do you get any sounds from gaim?
<nmorse> I disabled them all personally
<nmorse> But I got them before
<digby> hm
<digby> I get nothing and I haven't figured out why
<nmorse> Did you set the output to arts?
<digby> I tried that at one point
<nmorse> Odd
<digby> I think it's on auto at the moment
<nmorse> You get sound in other arts apps?
<digby> help me out - what else uses arts?
<Furic> is there any way to get the msdos/win style keyoard behavour of numpad while alt is held, allowing input of ascii codes?
<nmorse> almost all KDE apps use arts
<nmorse> Is that how you input ASCII codes on Windows?
<digby> ok... well, I get KDE system sounds always, and amaroK always plays perfectly
<nmorse> My friends used to use that to input spaces in game character screen names
<_Church_of_FoamY> wow i gave my brother in law the chance to use my linux box and he liked it ^_^
<digby> zsnes and cedega are sporatic w/ no discenable pattern
<dreumah> there is no freenode on kvirc
<digby> how could anyone not like linux? :-)
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know
<_Church_of_FoamY> i tryed it and i'm hooked
<_Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Furic> well, if you were bill gates or steve jobs
<nmorse> Try FreeBSD while you're at it
<nmorse> Steve Jobs and his RDF
<Furic> i could understand disliking it
<nmorse> I hope they don't seriously switch to Intel chips in Macs
<Furic> They wont
<_Church_of_FoamY> they don't like it becuase it threatins his income
<digby> people have been bringing that up every so often for years... 
<_Church_of_FoamY> dosen't motorolla make the cpu's in macs?
<nmorse> C|Net expects them to make that announcement Monday
<digby> they used to
<nmorse> No, IBM makes them
<Furic> IBM does
<digby> IBM makes the G5s
<digby> motorolla made G4 and below
<_Church_of_FoamY> they should have stuck with motorolla
<nmorse> Motorola made G3, G4, and 604e
<nmorse> and M68k
<nmorse> Motorola's chip division is now known as Freescale
<_Church_of_FoamY> i herd a roomer that microsoft tryed to buy linux
<_Church_of_FoamY> is it true?
<digby> lol
<digby> not even possible
<Furic> buy, from who?!
<_Church_of_FoamY> thats what i thought
<_Church_of_FoamY> but hey in this day and age ya never know
<Furic> nobody owns linux in the first place, it cant be sold
<digby> they could buy the trademark, but the code is owned by the community
<_freak> rehi's
<Consty> Church: They were thinking about buying Redhat Linux
<nmorse> Can't buy the trademard
<Furic> so we would end up calling it linex or something
<nmorse> trademark licensed under GPL, just like the popular image of Tux
<digby> ah
<digby> didn't know that
<digby> well, even so
<digby> Linus still owns the trademark
<digby> and could sell it
<_Church_of_FoamY> i read in a computer magaze that microsoft has some sorta deal for businneses that use linux
<Furic> so they could buy it, but they wouldn't be able to change the licencing
<_Church_of_FoamY> to switch to microsoft
<Consty> You've got to be kidding me.  Digby?  Mike?
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn
<digby> trademarks could be bought and sold just like any other piece of intellectual property
<digby> I'd bet on it never happening
<nmorse> Oh, probably, or licensed
<nmorse> But once put under a license, you can't stop it anymore
<Furic> if you look most linux related sites have fine print with "Linux is a registerd trademark of Linus..." on em
* Furic cant remember how to spell his last name
<nmorse> That's the fun part of viral licensing schemes
<_Church_of_FoamY> torvald?
<Tm_T> Furic: Linus Torvalds
<_Church_of_FoamY> i was close
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Consty> It wouldn't matter, Linus doesn't even have control of Linux anymore.  If he changed the licensing for the Linux kernel someone would fork the previous release and we'd still have a free kernel.
<Tm_T> yeah
<digby> haha
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think it's awsome that he made this though
<Tm_T> Consty: true
<Furic> he didn't make it, he made a tiny bit of it
<digby> he started it... not really fair to everyone else that's worked on it to say that he made it
<_Church_of_FoamY> and the stability is out of this world
<Consty> digby, you're name maike?
<Tm_T> Consty: but the trademark is the keypoint in this converstion
<Consty> your*
<digby> consty, no
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok i misstated that lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> even if he did do just the basics it's still awsome
<Tm_T> yes, Linus owns the trademark, and he can sell it
<Tm_T> but I don't think he ever whould, if he don't know it'll remain free
<_Church_of_FoamY> i just can't beleve that 1000's of people all over the world made it and it runs so good
<Consty> Dang, I know a Mike Digby that lives in Florida and I saw you had road runner as your isp.  They're the most popular broadband isp there, so I thought.
<Consty> Guess not. :P
<digby> nope
<digby> just a name a friend and I made up to get a Kroger card... :)
<Consty> So whats this I hear about Kubuntu having some issues with Firefox?  Anyone heard of it?
<_Church_of_FoamY> nope
<Furic> "I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby, won't be big and professional like gnu) for 386(486) AT clones." - Linus
<_Church_of_FoamY> i haven't had one problem with this os or any of it's programs
<digby> oh, I've had problems, but I enjoy the tinkering
<Consty> Read that it hangs during java/flash installation and during initial loading.
<error403> nmorse, you still there?
<Consty> Taking forever to download the dvd iso of kubuntu... bleh
<_freak> holysmokes...  kopete just got my old buddylist?  When I had to reinstall AIM itself, *it* didn't get my old buddy list.  Very impressed.
<digby> there is a dvd iso of kubuntu???
<Consty> How is kopete anyway?  Is it as nice as gaim?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea you'll be impressed by a lot
<_freak> just opened it for the first time just now.
<_freak> and I've never used gaim.
<digby> I like the gaim interface better... but only a little
<_Church_of_FoamY> i am very impressed because "it just works" ^_^
<_Church_of_FoamY> i use kopete
<_freak> just a week into this, and I've spent that getting wireless going, video better, and trying to get sound. :)
<nmorse> Yeah, i'm here
<Consty> digby: Yeah I'm downloading the dvd iso that has the live cd and install cd in one.
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea the first few weeks i figure are going towards tweaking your box to your lkes
<_freak> lol, yeah foamy.  
<Consty> digby: So you can use the cd to boot live cd or install it if you want.  Pretty nice.
<nmorse> I don't like Kopete's interface
<digby> cool
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm still tweaking mine lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> niether do i in some respects but to me it's easyer than gaim
<Consty> have to download using bt though
<nmorse> I shouldn't have to right-click on little lightbulb icon to access normal jabber features like joining chat rooms
<Consty> Anyone know of the nvidia driver set is included with kubuntu?
<_freak> Here's a stupid newbie question.  Uh, what's a .patch file?
<nmorse> It allows you to apply a patch
<_Church_of_FoamY> sudo apt-get install invidia-glx
<nmorse> Using the patch command no less
<error403> nmorse, 
<nmorse> Sometimes I think the NIX guys made stuff repetitive
<nmorse> and redundant
<nmorse> for a higher purpose
<_Church_of_FoamY> and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nmorse> yeah, error403?
<error403> you want my config file to make XChat put the <nick> format in?
<Consty> Never used apt before, I've mostly used distros like Slackware that dont really include very good package management systems
<Tm_T> apt <3
<error403> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> well then your prepaird for a treat
<_freak> yeah, apt rocks...
<error403> apt > all
<_Church_of_FoamY> i know it's awsome
<Consty> I used ports though in crux and freebsd
<Consty> I heard its a lot like that.
<_Church_of_FoamY> some one recommended a linux distro to me earlyer what was it?
<_Church_of_FoamY> freeBSD?
<nmorse> FreeBSD is not a Linux distro
<digby> BSD is not linux
<digby> haha
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<Consty> And I'll be honest with you, this is pretty much the "first" linux community that hasn't been a bunch of arrogant people that seem to think they know it all and have almost no intentions of helping someone else who knows less.
<Consty> So really impressed by that.
<nmorse> No, error403, I mostly use Konversation these days
<_Church_of_FoamY> than what was the os that was recommended
<error403> lol
<error403> ok
<_Church_of_FoamY> i use it to i like the way it "feels"
* digby can't be arrogant because he's still a noob too!
<Consty> SkyOS looks really cool.  www.skyos.org
<Consty> Might want to try that.
* nmorse probably could be, having installed Debian 2.1 before and used dselect, but actually likes helping people for some unknown reason
<nmorse> debian-floppies is the worst installer ever
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> Debian installer <3
<_Church_of_FoamY> wow is it neat lookin
<nmorse> SkyOS does look neat, but the lack of hardware support deters me
<Consty> Yeah, its still early.
<nmorse> Tm_T, not debian-installer, which I like, but the woody installer
<Consty> It's not based off any previous kernels though from what I understand.  Totally new.. which means a totally new set of vulnerabilities
<Consty> When you do the install for kubuntu is there any option to disable the graphical login during install?
<_Church_of_FoamY> someone told me about reactos today
<Tm_T> nmorse: it was just great
<Consty> I can do it manually, just curious if you can do it or not.
<nmorse> based off wine, right, Church?
<_Church_of_FoamY> it dosen't do much
<_Church_of_FoamY> not that i know of
<Tm_T> nmorse: way too much choices though ;p
<nmorse> No, it definitely wasn't Tm_T
<nmorse> I remember the first time I used dselect
<_Church_of_FoamY> it dosen't even have usb support yet
<nmorse> I was scared witless
<Tm_T> haha
<_Church_of_FoamY> but is supposidly compatable with windows
<Tm_T> nmorse: I was excited
<_Church_of_FoamY> i tryed a live cd of it it really kinda sucked
<Tm_T> yeah
<nmorse> I'd never really used anything but Macs up until then
<_Church_of_FoamY> even though it looks nice
<_Church_of_FoamY> kinda like win nt/2000
<Tm_T> IF you wan't a good live-cd, take knoppix
<Tm_T> I use it as rescue cd =)
<Consty> knoppix doesn't even have nvidia driver support built into its hal!  I mean come on
<_Church_of_FoamY> i just found out about that one today haven't had a chance to look @ it yet
<nmorse> moving from all-GUI Macs to command line linux was a bit nuts
<Consty> that kinda ticked me :P
<kalenedrael> i saw that as "i was scared wireless"
<nmorse> :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> someone told me they use it for a file recovery cd for windows at the local university
<kalenedrael> haha
<nmorse> I've probably tried over 20 distros
<Tm_T> haha
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think i'll stick with this one for now
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's freindly and the support rocks ^_^
<Consty> The friendly part is the best part.
<kalenedrael> i've tried two distros
<kalenedrael> er, three
<kalenedrael> red hat 8, fedora core 3, and kubuntu
<nmorse> Red Hat, SuSE, Mandrake, Debian, Lindows, Ubuntu, Libranet, Vector, Slackware, CRUX, Arch, Knoppix, Morphix, three live's I can't even name right now, and some more I just can't think of
<kalenedrael> kubuntu owns everything else
<kalenedrael> ew, lindows
<Consty> nmorse: and you decided kubuntu was the best?
<nmorse> For hardware support and general "It Just Works" factor, yes
<nmorse> Oh, left Gentoo off that list
<Consty> Gentoo.. garbage unless you actually have a fast connection.
<nmorse> Fast connection, indeed
<_duende> I have a quick basic linux question, how do i make it so that no matter who makes a file in a directory, it retains ownership of the directory's owner?
<nmorse> But compile times make it suck worse than 56k ever could
<kalenedrael> i will be installing kubuntu on the other boxes i have when i get the time and when i really can't stand fc3 anymore
<nmorse> Use a cron job, _duende
<_duende> ok, cool
<Consty> nmorse: Yeah true, and its install cds are always way behind like debian in version.
<_duende> tnx
<nmorse> That way every {day|hour|week|month} it readjusts the permissions
<Consty> nmorse: But unlike debian, gentoo isn't always stable with those older versions
<nmorse> I just fetched everything off the internet
<nmorse> CD's are always outdated by the time they're made in the F/OSS world
<kalenedrael> that's why you have apt-get upgrade...
<nmorse> or an inotify daemon might work, _duende
<Consty> It's true, but it seems like every time I go to get a CD it never supports all the hardware I have in my computer at that time.. dammmn :P
<nmorse> apt-get dist-upgrade for the brave with bandwidth
<_duende> nmorse: hrm, i'm not familier with that, i'll read up on it.  tnx.
<kalenedrael> heh
<Consty> I hate having to spend time getting stuff to work right ya know.. I like being able to install and use.  Thats why I think kubuntu attracted me.
<nmorse> Don't waste too much time on it, _duende
<_duende> lol
<nmorse> I'm just mulling the idea over, but it's not that feasible right now
<_duende> well, i usually like to know about commands and stuff that i haven't heard of before
<nmorse> Laptop hardware support was the clincher for me
<_duende> cron.daily should do the trick for me
<Consty> nmorse: are the nforce and nvidia drivers built into kubuntu?
<nmorse> I always use the reverse-engineered nforce drivers in the kernel
<_freak> did dist-upgrade yesterday.  By mistake, but what the hell.
<nmorse> Others here know more about nvidia then I do, as I use an ATI card in the desktop
<_freak> lol
<Consty> Ah, anyone here got a nvidia card that worked without a hitch?
<nmorse> _duende, check into FAM too
<kalenedrael> Consty, yes
<kalenedrael> on both my desktop machines with a geforce2 mx400
<digby> consty, I had to use apt to install the drivers, but it was all of 2 commands to make it work perfectly
<Consty> cool, anyone know what version of alsa is included with the 2.6.10 kernel?  (thats the one that comes with the iso right)?
<nmorse> For the really brave, run a real Debian Sid box, and set up a cron.daily 'apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade'
<nmorse> 1.0.8, Consty
<nmorse> Did that on a server once
<kalenedrael> consty, i'd suggest the packages straight from nvidia
<Consty> hmm, think I need to update it then maybe.
<nmorse> Not smart
<nmorse> What's the problem, Consty?
<Consty> I have a weird soundcard
<_Church_of_FoamY> i fear having to update my box
<_Church_of_FoamY> the last time it made my cpu thrash
<_Church_of_FoamY> and i had to redoo it
<Consty> I should say a weird chipset I think.
<_Church_of_FoamY> so now i'm weary of updateing >.<
<Consty> I have a Creative Audigy 2 Value
<_freak> foamy, I've got an es1879.  Been a pain in the butt.
<Consty> Not compatible with the ZS value which alsa does support
<nmorse> Should work with the emu10k1 driver
<_Church_of_FoamY> theres a new firefox out?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i will update that as i am a fan of mozilla
<_freak> Cons, did you see this link?  <A HREF="http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211">Ubuntu Forums - Hoary Sound Broke?</A>
<musikele> hy everybody
<nmorse> a fan of mozilla, the aptly named huge dinosaur?
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's so much better than IE
<_Church_of_FoamY> huh?
<musikele> I'd like to tell 2 stupid things 
<nmorse> Firefox is, yeah, but Mozilla (Seamonkey) is slow
<_Church_of_FoamY> i can't tell if your being serious or sarcastic
<_freak> guy does a walk thru of installing audigy module.
<nmorse> Serious, I hate the full Mozilla Suite
<_Church_of_FoamY> why?
<nmorse> Reminds me of Netscape 6
<nmorse> Even Netscape 7 was faster than many Mozilla builds
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea but this one works
<nmorse> Then again, that was back on a 333 mHz iMac G3 with 96MB RAM
<_Church_of_FoamY> someone recommended opera to me but i've had problems with it in the past
<_Church_of_FoamY> like it crashed my wionbox
<nmorse> I may be biased thanks to that experience
<nmorse> Use Firefox, use Konqueror
<musikele> 1) i've tried ubuntu first and then kubuntu, but in this last distribution there is no LAN applet on the bar...! the Gnome one is very intuitive
<_Church_of_FoamY> don't blame you man
<_Church_of_FoamY> does opera work better on linux than ms?
<nmorse> Not particularly, I only use it for web development
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<nmorse> Since its JavaScript implementation is horrible
<_Church_of_FoamY> so it still sucks
<nmorse> But it lets me check on stuff like what a site looks like on Opera Embedded
<_Church_of_FoamY> so it hasen't changed to much in a year lol
<musikele> 2) please support smart batteries for laptops, otherwise i can't use my acer!!!
<nmorse> Using the web developer toolbar
<nmorse> Smart batteries?
<_Church_of_FoamY> ??
<musikele> the drivers are on the net but I'm not able to make it work... I'm still a student. 
<Consty> nmorse: I think it does with th emu10k1 driver, but its only with a very recent version that it works
<kalenedrael> there is no LAN applet?
<nmorse> Hmm
<Consty> nmorse: The version that came with Knoppix 3.8 I know works
<musikele> yes, smart batteries, all acer laptops have it.. also some toshiba I think
<_Church_of_FoamY> how is kubuntu with wireless guys?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i want to switch my network to wireless
<nmorse> What the heck is a smart battery though?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i want to know that to
<nmorse> And how does it differ from a normal battery?
<musikele> _Church_of_FoamY I'd like to give a try tomorrow, I'll take the laptop tu university
<Consty> nmorse: Yeah, its 1.0.8, so it'll work.  Cool 
<_Church_of_FoamY> sweet let me know man
<nmorse> Consty, go to #alsa for additional help
<nmorse> They know way more about it than I do
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm gussing that a smart battery is some type of battery with a brain?
<musikele> nmorse first of all I think it differs in the interface to the kernel or stuff like that... there is a lot about it on the web, still developing
<_Church_of_FoamY> maybe it does you homework for you?
<nmorse> Why would you want an interface to your battery?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm just gussing here guys help me out
<nmorse> Traditional battery meters have worked for centuries
<musikele> just a moment, I'll find the web page on the web
<_Church_of_FoamY> well make this as game of phillarbust
<nmorse> Sounds like another proprietary gimmick to me
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea
<nmorse> Snorkel!
<musikele> Using the smartbattery
<musikele> The Travelmate 4001 (and the Extensa 3002 and some other, too) has a so-called "smartbattery". That means, it cannot be accessed in the way kernel-acpi uses but, because it's connected to the SMB-Bus (SMB has nothing to do with Samba or Windows, it's for System Management Bus) it has to be accessed using I2C.
<musikele> I took a look around and found some discussions about the smartbatteries on the acpi-devel mailinglist on sourceforge. Somebody (I don't remember his name atm) has written a program to read out smartbattery status, using the i2c interface. It works well on kernel 2.6.10, I haven't tested it on 2.6.9. You can download the programm at http://www.poupinou.org/acpi/smartbatt/. But now there's a nicer way to read out the battery's status
<nmorse> Sorry, had to take a guess
<_Church_of_FoamY> i like the batterys that work like well......batterys
<nmorse> Amen
<_Church_of_FoamY> samme
<musikele> from http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~dbildh/Linux_On_TM4001/
<nmorse> Why use an i2c character device to read a battery?
<_Church_of_FoamY> theres a whole bunch of updates wow
<_Church_of_FoamY> either i haven't updated in a while or they like just came out 
<heath> hey i was going to see if any of you could help me get sound on my system. i've got a crystal sound card, and the machine uses ISA. in simply mepis, the sound works, and i've copied the output of dmesg and lspci.
<nmorse> I got them today, so they just came out
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm gonna flip a coin and decide weather or not to update
<nmorse> cron.daily baby
<_Church_of_FoamY> whats cron?
<_Church_of_FoamY> <---still learning
<nmorse> The way to do jobs on a schedule
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh neat
<nmorse> So, you give it a time and a command and it does it for you
<_Church_of_FoamY> nice
<Tm_T> whoa, im such a guru \o/
<nmorse> I'm sure there's some way to do it graphically, but nano works for me (and sometimes vi, never emacs)
<_Church_of_FoamY> does it have a blow up microsoft command?
<Tm_T> I use powerful pc, Linux and cedega to play dosgame =)
<nmorse> No, I tried that
<_Church_of_FoamY> >.< damnit
<musikele> see you and please consider my suggestions! 
<Consty> Didn't you know church?  Microsoft has this function they use on all windows distrobution called corrupt_over_time();
<nmorse> Why not use DOSemu, Tm_T
<nmorse> ?
<Tm_T> nmorse: too heavy
<musikele> are there any other forums on the web?
<Consty> Its a random # and once that number hits, you're done.
<_Church_of_FoamY> roflmao
<nmorse> how about dosbox?
<Tm_T> too much configuration :/
<Tm_T> because this game is soooo nasty
<nmorse> So, you're using Cedega for a DOS game?
<Tm_T> even win2k doesn't run it
<Tm_T> yes, I try
<nmorse> What game could be so important?
<_Church_of_FoamY> you know the world trade ceneters where quite a loss.....
<Tm_T> SPww2 =)
<_Church_of_FoamY> nobody would have missed microsoft.
<Tm_T> http://www.shrapnelgames.com/SPCamo/spww2.htm
<Tm_T> I think that as one of the best games
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone had any luck with rpg's?
<Tm_T> and it's free \o/
<_Church_of_FoamY> will it run in cedega?
<nmorse> Tm_T: pick up the old DOS 5.0 Eye of the Beholder games
<Consty> nmorse: ah, the gold box games?  Love those.
<nmorse> Yeah, I actually bought 14 D&D games for $10 for DOS at Wal-Mart two years ago
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have old dos games on 51/2
<_Church_of_FoamY> i still play
<nmorse> DOS games were fun
<_Church_of_FoamY> like the old doom,spyhunter,qbert
<nmorse> Now where did Commander KEEN go?
<digby> two words: scorched earth
<_Church_of_FoamY> i even have an old dos game called heretic
<Tm_T> nmorse: hmm, dos 5.0 isn't that old really :/
<nmorse> Carmack's greatest game was clearly KEEN3
<digby> and commander Keen was awesome
<_Church_of_FoamY> they rock man in some respects better than todays games
<nmorse> I've played all 4 (there were only 4 right?)
<_Church_of_FoamY> i liked being able to type "iddqd" and beat doom
<_Church_of_FoamY> or idkfa or rambo
<digby> I think 4 is correct
<Consty> I think my favorite games of the past were the old BBS Door Games.. you know those things you used to dial into for yoru local area before the internet hit
<nmorse> I want to find Keen now
<Consty> LORD, Planets, Tradewars 2002, love those games
<_Church_of_FoamY> i remeber those they rocked
<nmorse> No, I have no idea about BBS's, I was like 5
<_Church_of_FoamY> they forced you to imagine made the game much more interesting
<digby> we had a local Barren Realms Elite league on all the BBSes in my town
<_Church_of_FoamY> there still are bbs games
<nmorse> I remember a lot of the early internet, though, my dad worked at USC (South Carolina) at the time so we got it early
<_Church_of_FoamY> you just have to find them
<_Church_of_FoamY> and they still work
<_Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<nmorse> But no 9600 baud modem anymore
<_Church_of_FoamY> well i gots ta go so i'll see you all later
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea i know
<nmorse> see you, Church
<digby> cya foamy
<nmorse> have fun in DOSland
<_Church_of_FoamY> i remeber when that was considerd fast
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol see ya guys have a nice night/day/morning respectivly
<_Church_of_FoamY> peace out
<digby> sound question - XChat wants to know what to use to play sound - for arts, I tell it /usr/bin/artsd?
<nmorse> No idea
<nmorse> Try using the same player KDE System Notification uses (this is configurable)
<digby> k
<digby> will check
<nmorse> I like Taskbar v2
<nmorse> Too bad KPager2 doesn't work
<_Church_of_FoamY> shit i'm back 
<nmorse> that was fast
<_Church_of_FoamY> theres a tornado warning in my town
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> Where do you live?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea
<_Church_of_FoamY> way out in marquette,mi usa
<_Church_of_FoamY> that far north
<_Church_of_FoamY> weard
<digby> you guys get tornadoes up there?  lol
<nmorse> Now, to hope that storm doesn't hit Tennessee where my church friends left for today
* digby is in TN
<nmorse> Wait, MI == Mississippi, right?
<digby> oh
<digby> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> ouch
<digby> I read that wrong
<nmorse> MI == Maine?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i understand how ya mean i'm a revernd
<nmorse> MI == Missouri?
<digby> MA = Maine
<nmorse> C'mon, give me hint
<digby> MO = Missouri
<digby> MI is Mississippi
<digby> but I read Minnesota
<_Church_of_FoamY> michigan
<nmorse> OH
<digby> is it?
<digby> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> yup
<nmorse> Too many states that start with M, it's almost as bad as A
<digby> it's been too long since I had any geography
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> Michigan, so close to Canada, eh?
<_Church_of_FoamY> eh?
<_Church_of_FoamY> ya eh
<nmorse> eh, hooser?
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> what's that all aboot?
<Tm_T> whoaaah
<Tm_T> that cedega is scary
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's a saying it's a canadian/american hybrid
<nmorse> Tried to use CVS?
<Tm_T> windows graphics in my desktop...
<_Church_of_FoamY> windows scary
<kalenedrael> how do i get cedega?
<nmorse> Oh, Win graphics, yeah
<nmorse> I really hope they wisen up and use a modern toolkit sometime
<_Church_of_FoamY> really stupid question
<nmorse> go to linux-gamers.net
<_Church_of_FoamY> has anyone gotten weatherbug to run in wine/cedega?
<nmorse> They have all the info
<nmorse> I hope not
<nmorse> Weatherbug is the devil
<_Church_of_FoamY> what it's so accurate
<kalenedrael> ok, never mind...
<_Church_of_FoamY> i love it lol
<kalenedrael> i intended to ask "can i get cedega with apt"
<_Church_of_FoamY> better than the programs for gonme
<_Church_of_FoamY> gnome
<_Church_of_FoamY> they don't even have my town in them
<nmorse> no, kalenedrael
<_Church_of_FoamY> so i can get the weather but it's like from 50mi south
<kalenedrael> ok
<nmorse> Foamy, just use a dadgum airport weather finder
<kalenedrael> (you have to pay for it, right?)
<nmorse> If you don't use CVS
<_Church_of_FoamY> whats that?
<_Church_of_FoamY> is it an apt-get ^_^
<nmorse> It checks what the airport closest to you says the weather is
<nmorse> I have no idea what ones there are right now, but I bet there's one in Kontact
<bobbyd> kalenedrael: it's best to pay for it if you use it
<_Church_of_FoamY> ohh how to get?
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install kontact
<nmorse> It's like a wrapper for KMail, KOrganizer, Kthis and Kthat
<Mez> kontact should be installed by default
<_Church_of_FoamY> is that apt-get for me?
<_Church_of_FoamY> so how do i get dadgum
<digby> wait... someone is looking for weather info and no one recommended liquid weather?
<nmorse> Kontact wasn't installed by default for me, though I did do the 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' from Ubuntu
<nmorse> Liquid weather?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i tryed liquid weather but i can't get it to run
<nmorse> For Superkaramba?
<digby> yeah
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have it i should say
<digby> I love it
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea
<Mez> foamy
<_Church_of_FoamY> how did you get it to work?
<Mez> foamy foamy
<Mez> :D
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey
<digby> well, I apt-get'ed superkaramba, downloaded LW from kde-look
<digby> and opened the theam
<digby> it was quite easy
<_Church_of_FoamY> do you put the whole folder in .superkarumba?
<nmorse> I remember when Karamba was added to the Debian package lists
<_Church_of_FoamY> or whats inside the folder?
<digby> I put all my themes in /opt/themes
<nmorse> I put them in .superkaramba or a seperate folder like SuperKaramba
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh maybe thats what i did wrong
<nmorse> with a custom icon
<nmorse> Used the hat for that little mouse who always says, Aieeh! Caramba!
<Tm_T> aaargh
<nmorse> Then stuck it on a grey folder
<digby> lol
<digby> nice
<nmorse> Do you hate Cedega, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> nmorse: it doesn't run that spww2 :/
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn i put mine in the .superkarumba and i can't get the theme to come up :(
<nmorse> Nothing seems to
<Tm_T> so I have to install windows XP into my another workstation :/
<nmorse> Try using FreeDOS, Tm_T
<Tm_T> nmorse: well, I have to install XP anyway
<nmorse> No, you don't
<nmorse> XP is the Devil
<Tm_T> if I try to be helpdesk I suppose to know what I'm helping =)
<nmorse> The Power of Christ Compels You!
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> Must exorcise demons from Windows box
<nmorse> But not daemons, who are friendly
<_Church_of_FoamY> i use a speacal version ov vmware
<Tm_T> =)
<Mez> vmware
<Mez> mmm
<nmorse> error403: did you ever get KPager2 to work? (are you even here?)
<nmorse> Emulation isn't all it's cracked up to be
<error403> nmorse, yes i am here
<nmorse> Except for NesterDC
<error403> and i havent heard of Kpager 2
<nmorse> It's by the same guy who did Taskbar v2
<nmorse> It give previews of the desktop
<nmorse> Looks nice, but I can't get it to work
<nmorse> NesterDC was great for playing every NES game ever on the Dreamcast
<error403> lol
<error403> ok
<error403> i might try it....
<error403> hmm, whatever happened the the Dreamcast?
<error403> was like a 2-month fad
<nmorse> Bad marketing
<error403> then disappeared
<error403> lol
<nmorse> Release too close to the other consoles, like within a year, but with less power
<nmorse> The year being to the PS2
<nmorse> It still lives on though
<_Church_of_FoamY> wow lost inet :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> stupid t3
<nmorse> And Dreamcast development still occurs
<nmorse> You're T3 cut out on you?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i tryed the liquid weather and it just shows a black box :(
<digby> it does that for me while it loads...
<nmorse> s/You're/Your/
<digby> but it goes away quickly
<digby> what version of liquid weather do you have?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know i just downloaded it today
<_Church_of_FoamY> both of them actually
<digby> I think the newest requires superkaramba 0.36
<_Church_of_FoamY> send me your version lol
<digby> k
<digby> how do I send a file over irc?
<nmorse> DCC
<nmorse> What client?
<_Church_of_FoamY> um right click on my name
<digby> xchat
<_Church_of_FoamY> and select send file
<_Church_of_FoamY> or konversation
<_Church_of_FoamY> wow it works lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh it faled
<digby> hm
<digby> I bet I have to go forward ports in my router
<nmorse> You know, there are people in this room who are always here and I've never heard them say a word
<digby> maybe they're shy
<_Church_of_FoamY> really really shy lol
<nmorse> Like Choubaka, Blissex, deepspace9, et als.
<claydoh> word
<nmorse> I need to come up with a program to put in universe
<_Church_of_FoamY> i've herd  Choubaka
<_Church_of_FoamY> whered you get your version from?
<nmorse> Then I can claim the title of a Master of the Universe
<nmorse> Yes, I need to do that
<digby> I got it from kde-look... but that was a while ago
<Tm_T> yhyhyy
<_Church_of_FoamY> says connection activly refused
<digby> i'm trying to find it somewhere  on the web for you
<Tm_T> my cedega hates me
<Tm_T> it says "your MS instller is too old" or something like that =)
<nmorse> Cedega is hateful
<nmorse> It's a fact of life
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> Should have stuck to dx9wine
<_Church_of_FoamY> holy shit it works
<_Church_of_FoamY> but theres something wrong with the fonts
<nmorse> That's easy to fix
<nmorse> Just adjust the fonts in the config file
<nmorse> Is Superkaramba still only on .36?
<digby> I believe so
<Tm_T> 36?
<nmorse> By now, I figure with as stable as it's been and as long as it's been at .36, it should be declared 1.0
<_Church_of_FoamY> how to fix the font?
<dreumah> how do i install gnome
<nmorse> Right click on it, and select configure theme
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install gnome
<digby> dreumah: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nmorse> Debian drives me nuts with simplicity some times, because they make these dadgum meta-packages that solve dependencies before apt ever gets there
<nmorse> Make sure to get a good GNOME theme
<nmorse> The default is about as ugly as Mac OS 7
<digby> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> brb
<nmorse> That sums up GNOME in a nutshell: As ugly as Mac Classic
<digby> I didn't care for the default kubuntu theme, either
<nmorse> KDE seems to progress towards OS X'ey
<nmorse> pronounced OS Sexy
<digby> hahaha
<nmorse> too blue, eh, digby?
<digby> yeah
<digby> everyone is doing blue these days
<nmorse> I like a soft red or green for a theme
<digby> and don't get me wrong, I like blue, but it's too common
<crimsun> murder red, please.
<nmorse> Green works very well, but there's no good icon theme in green these days
<nmorse> hey crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo
<_Church_of_FoamY> inet crashed again damn
<nmorse> ftp://www.betterthanducttape.com/snapshot3.png is a good example of a red background at least
<error403> nmorse, 
<nmorse> Warning, passive ftp may not work
<error403> i got an error with kpager2 as well
<_Church_of_FoamY> the sky is litrally black
<nmorse> That bugs me
<nmorse> Black, eh?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea really bad weather i think
<nmorse> Like plagues of Egypt, black?
<nmorse> Really bad weather sucks
<nmorse> We lost power for a while here last night
<nmorse> But UPS's and Laptop Batteries saved the day
<nmorse> I will fix this dadgum KPager2 issue
<_Church_of_FoamY> pritty damn close
<nmorse> I need a distcc cluster
<dreumah> which repos do i have to uncomment?
<nmorse> for what?
<error403> nmorse, i know what you mean about laptop batteries!
<error403> l.ol
<dreumah> isnt t here a repo that wants you to use mirrors
<dreumah> was it backports?
<nmorse> What are you trying to install you need more repos for?
<dreumah> mplayer and such things
<dreumah> gkrellm
<nmorse> Use marillat for mplayer
<nmorse> should be on the wiki, dreumah
<crimsun> more precisely, use marillat's testing branch for mplayer dependencies, but use multiverse for mplayer itself
<error403> gkrellm is in the apt-get repos that are there by default
<nmorse> Or on the unofficial FAQ in the topic
<error403> i just installed it.....
<dreumah> alright
<dreumah> how about freebirth?
<nmorse> freebirth is in universe/sound
<nmorse> meaning universe repo
<dreumah> how about java for amd64
<dreumah> and flash
<nmorse> Check topic
<nmorse> Unofficial FAQ
<dreumah> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<nmorse> http://kudos.berlios.de
<_Church_of_FoamY> still got the stupid font problem i can't seem to fix it
<nmorse> The theme files don't specify the fonts?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think they do maybe i don't have the fonts
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's like theres a square inbetween every letter
<nmorse> Like you're getting ASCII characters it can't display?
<dreumah> hmm how do i get my amarok to play?
<dreumah> it says it has no engine
<_Church_of_FoamY> it seems so
<nmorse> install amarok-engines
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install amarok-arts for example
<_Church_of_FoamY> who me?
<dreumah> have them installed
<Chislon> do i need to read the warty ubuntu install guide, or should i just resize my windows partition and run the install program? and so all i need to do is make it smaller? and i dont need to make a boot area for ubuntu in the front of the drive? and ubuntu will do the rest of the partitioning, will it enable me to do seperate / and /home partitions?
<nmorse> Look, you probably want to read the hoary install guide
<nmorse> Not the warty
<Chislon> well warty is only one i could find
<Chislon> can u send me a link for hoary?
<Chislon> n/m i found it
<Chislon> thank you
<nmorse> Good luck with the hoary install, hope to see you here again soon
<error403> nmorse, was it you who said you used Cedega?
<error403> or someone elsE?
<nmorse> I don't use it
<error403> lol
<digby> I use it
<error403> ok
<digby> a little
<nmorse> Probably Tm_T who was complaining about it
<error403> digby, what have you managed to get to run on it?
<error403> coz i cant get anything to run
<digby> warcraft 3 is the only thing I've tried
<error403> i mean, i can install things...
<digby> and it runs pretty well
<error403> well, when i run something, it appears in the taskbar for a while, then disappears
<error403> and then i never hear anything from it....
<digby> mine did that too for a while
<error403> how youfix it?
<digby> I finally installed their point to play thing
<digby> and it seems to work a little better
<error403> the what?
<digby> it's a gui frontend for cedega
<error403> ok
<error403> where i get it?
<digby> I got it the same place I got cedega from...
<error403> which is?
<digby> *cough*torrent*cough*
<Tm_T> oh, now I hate Cedega
<Tm_T> I can't even play Flatout :/
<nmorse> I got KPager2 working
<Tm_T> I managed to install it, but it's not enough
<nmorse> You have to kill kicker, then wait for it to restart
<error403> what version is it?
<error403> digby, is this it?
<nmorse> Now to rig up a script in .kde/Autostart to do this for me
<error403> point2play-1.3.3-1.tgz
<digby> that's it
<error403> right
<error403> ok
<digby> I had a deb, but I think I may have made that from the tgz file
<nmorse> start appletproxy /opt/kde3/share/apps/kicker/applets/kpager2.desktop
<nmorse> anyone know what that does?
<error403> argh!
<error403> sleep!
<shiv> I installed the 855resolution all works fine on my dell 700m except that the size of windows is too big..any suggestions?
<nmorse> Sleep is bad for you
<nmorse> It makes you even more tired
<nmorse> And stiff from all the tossing and turning
<error403> lol
<nmorse> If it weren't for Napoleon, I'd swear off sleeping
<nmorse> He only made it three days
<digby> if you can stay awake long enough, you're supposed to start to hallucinate
<error403> LMAO
<error403> LMFAO
<error403> lol
<error403> lol
<error403> lol
<error403> i just had the craziest idea!
<error403> and it worked!
<digby> did it involve flash dancing?
<error403> eject /dev/hdc && eject -t /dev/hdc
<error403> try it
<error403> ejects then re-inserts
<digby> haha
<error403> long enough to insert/remove a disk...
<error403> lol
<error403> you did it?
<digby> now we just need to make a backdoor into someone's box...
<digby> haha
<error403> LMAO
<error403> eject: CD-ROM tray close command failed: Input/output error
<error403> on a laptop
<error403> coz a laptop is eject-only
<digby> haha
<digby> if I had friends that ran linux, I think I'd make that a cron job
<error403> digby, does this GUI keep track of what you have installed?
<digby> yes
<nmorse> Try using SSH for such nefarious purposes
<error403> and is it to like change settings too?
<nmorse> The innocent are too trusting
<error403> lol
<error403> actually
<digby> haha
<error403> a friend of mine started his music playing full volume
<error403> while he was at school
<nmorse> My laptop CDROM drive fails to close too
<nmorse> I swear I'm going to rig that up with a mechanical disc changer
<nmorse> There we go, moved kpager2.desktop into ~/.kde/Autostart
<nmorse> Now to see if restarting KDE lets KPager2 run at startup
<nmorse> so much for that bright ide
<nmorse> s/ide/idea/
<digby> didn't work?
<nmorse> Not at all
<nmorse> had to kill kicker and then add it
<nmorse> as soon as I can figure out what the start appletproxy stuff is I'm going to try that
<error403> digby, 
<digby> ???
<error403> umm
<error403> why is everything blanked out?
<digby> power outage?
<digby> no idea
<error403> lol
<error403> i mean in Point2Play
<nmorse> Because Transgaming gave you the shaft?
<digby> did you set it up to find your cedega?
<error403> umm, how?
<digby> oh, man... let me see if I can find the readme...
<error403> ok
<error403> thanks
<error403> hmm
<error403> 1 min
<nmorse> I figured out what appletproxy is
<nmorse> Now to figure out how to make it put the applet in Kicker
<digby> error403: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/164718
<error403> digby, i love you!
<error403> lol
<digby> haha
<digby> glad to help
<Tm_T> rrr
<nmorse> Yay, I think I figured my problem out
<error403> digby, did you have framerate problems?
<digby> no, but I've only played warcraft 3, and it's supposed to be one of the well supported games
<error403> lol
<error403> ok
<digby> I'm assuming that your video drivers are correctly installed
<error403> well, i am running on Kubuntu default for my card...
<error403> nVidia Geforce FX5200
<error403> should i install the official nVidia drivers?
<digby> you can use the ones in the apt repository
<digby> apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<crimsun> error403: just follow the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<_freak> nmorse: I just want to thank you for mentioning the #alsa channel earlier.  I went there and got a tip to fix my sound.  mp3's are playing.  THX!
<nmorse> happy to help
<Consty> crimsun: Aren't the nvidia drivers optimized for each system? 
<nmorse> If you're ever on the Yahoo chats, I'm in the FreeBSD, Linux, Solaris room sometimes
<Consty> crimsun: When you compile?
<crimsun> Consty: they have to be, since they're kernel-dependent
<Consty> crimsun: So when you use apt-get does it compile for you as well?
<crimsun> Consty: e.g., the install kernel is -386, so you have the driver compiled for i386
<nmorse> Why on earth does appletproxy not bring up Kpager2 in Kicker?
<crimsun> Consty: no, they're already included in your install
<crimsun> Consty: you just need to enable it
<Consty> ah I see
<Consty> I'm sure its covered in the unofficial faq when this torrent is done
<crimsun> yep, also in the url I typed above
<_freak> nite
* error403 is away: Sl33p3h!
<Consty> crimsun: I'de probably want to compile the kernel for i686 
<crimsun> Consty: nah, you'd want to ,,sudo aptitude install linux-686''
<crimsun> Consty: then reboot :)
<crimsun> Consty: as long as you enabled the Nvidia driver, you're set
<crimsun> no compilation needed
<Consty> crimsun: Dang theres a command for everything haha
<Consty> To used to slackware
<crimsun> you could do it from Kynaptic, too, I'm fairly certain
<crimsun> I'm a cli person, though
<Consty> So am I.
<nmorse> CLI indeed
<nmorse> Though crimsun, you're an XFCE maintainer, no?
<crimsun> yeah
<nmorse> Well, XFCE4 is great for a lightweight almost full DE
<kalenedrael> note to self: stop using knoppix cd as coaster
<kalenedrael> use toasted cd instead
<nmorse> Have those XFCE4 themes ever been fixed, by the way?
<crimsun> yeah, Xfce is fairly nice. I'm pretty DE-neutral.
<crimsun> is there a Malone bug regarding that bug?
<nmorse> Make your own coasters, by burning at 52X on a 14X CD
<nmorse> Yeah, I put it in myself
<nmorse> Haven't gotten an update through the temail yet
<crimsun> probably not, I haven't uploaded any Xfce updates due to the Cxx transition in Breezy
<nmorse> Ahh, the probably was just that the XFCE4 themes package had a problem involving the themes being in the wrong format
<nmorse> I just don't know how to redo the format myself
<crimsun> k, I'll try and look later
<nmorse> s/probably/problem/
<crimsun> jani and I are both pretty busy, but please join the Xfce team (MOTUXfce)
<nmorse> I might
<Consty> What is your opinions on Enlightenment nmorse/crimsun?
<nmorse> I like e16, looking forward to e17
<crimsun> E DR15 was amazing, and DR16 is pretty nice, too
<nmorse> Wish Ubuntu's e16 had the normal default theme
<nmorse> Winter, I think is the name
<Consty> they modified it?
<kalenedrael> what does DR stand for?
<crimsun> it's a straight import from Debian, so it has whatever Debian configured
<nmorse> I tried it on Gentoo first, but the E web site said Winter was the new default theme
<nmorse> Of course, my mouse clicks don't work on the background either for normal and middle click
<nmorse> I think that may be due to .xsession or .xinitrc though as it doesn't work in XFCE4 either
<Consty> I was really considering using enlightenment because of how different you can make it look.
<dreumah> kvirc keeps crashing on me
<Consty> To the extent that someone walks in and looks at it and cannot mistake it for a mac or windows clone.
<nmorse> Yeah, just get a good theme for it
<nmorse> And enjoy the eye-candy
<nmorse> And definitely enjoy use of the .enlightenment/backgrounds/ directory
<nmorse> That way you change wallpapers from the right-click menu by clicking on their thumbnail
<Consty> yeah its nice
<Consty> just probably a lot of configuration to get it to look the way you want.. do the custom icons for applications usually come with the themes?
<nmorse> No
<nmorse> I really wish the gentoo icons were more widely distributed
<nmorse> They have the best game icon collection anywhere
<Consty> game icon collection?  what about just regular apps like firefox thunderbird and such
<nmorse> They usually bring their own along
<nmorse> It's all about where they are
<nmorse> Then you just put the path in your .menu file
<kalenedrael> oh, and, after apt-get installing enlightenment, how do i use it?
<kalenedrael> there is no menu option on the login screen
<nmorse> That is a minor problem with Enlightenment currently AFAICT
<kalenedrael> AFAICT?
<nmorse> AFAI Can Tell
<nmorse> kalenedrael: just find an enlightenment.desktop file and put it in the proper sessions directory
<kalenedrael> ok
<nmorse> I wonder if I have one of those actually
<nmorse> Are you using KDM or GDM?
<kalenedrael> kdm
<nmorse> There should be one in your sessions directory
<nmorse> Now to figure out why it doesn't show up
<nmorse> BBIAM
<nmorse> back
<nmorse> kalenedrael: try copying the /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/enlightenment.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/
<Consty> ugh, I'm running out of seeds on the dvd torrent for kubuntu :(
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> give me thae url
<Tm_T> -a
<Tm_T> ?
<Consty> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Tm_T> ok
<nmorse> I wish there was a LUG in my area
<Tm_T> heh
<nmorse> And even a FUG
<Tm_T> we have one in here
<nmorse> The only other current linux user I know in my town uses a Knoppix HD install and has dial-up
<nmorse> Not much he can do with that
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> and you live in where?
<nmorse> Rural Oklahoma
<nmorse> Near the Arkansas border
<Tm_T> how big "city" ?
<nmorse> The tech-barren wasteland of the southeast
<nmorse> Maybe 1500
<nmorse> people in the whole town
<Tm_T> ok, so no LUG :/
<nmorse> The town south of us has about 4-6k people
<Tm_T> we have ~50K people in this town and in surroundings same more
<nmorse> The town north almost 10k (seasonally)
<Tm_T> and we have "big" LUG, about 20 people
<nmorse> This is a land where technology is unknown
<Tm_T> and I know over 100 Linux users in here =)
<nmorse> Except in trucks
<nmorse> I think I should move to Canada where there are lots of linux users
<nmorse> Yeah, Canada sounds really good
<crimsun> rural ok doesn't sound that bad
<crimsun> peaceful, at least, which is good
<kakalto> *sigh*
<nmorse> Peaceful? Ha!
<Tm_T> hahaha
<crimsun> gunshots?
<nmorse> This is Adair County, Oklahoma
<nmorse> We're the dadgum Meth Capital of the dadgum World!
<kakalto> I live in a peaceful place :D
<Tm_T> btw russians are flying above with their migs, great...
<crimsun> heh.
<crimsun> it's pretty quiet here in rochester, mn
<nmorse> We have more arrests and murders a year than most counties with 30 times our population
<Tm_T> and this is not a joke =)
<crimsun> before that, I lived in chapel hill, nc, a mere 15 minutes away from RTP
<nmorse> Russian migs?
<nmorse> Crap
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> ok, 50km from here
<Tm_T> not straight above
<Tm_T> but anyway
<Tm_T> hmm, it "happens" sometimes
<nmorse> We had, I think 13 murders in our county in two months, while the closest metro area had 2
<Tm_T> and cargo planes etc etc
<nmorse> The Fayetteville-Springdale area has way more people than we do
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> nmorse: just guess where's highest suicide rate ;--P
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: aim a powerful speaker at the and play "Finlandia" *g*
<nmorse> No idea, but I know we have the highest teen pregnancy rate in the USA
<monchy> so lots of potential springer guests then
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: haha
<thoreauputic> :)
<nmorse> Yep, thorough rednecks here
<Tm_T> but anyway, I love to live in here =)
<nmorse> Like I said, I want to move to Canada
<nmorse> Or Hawaii
<nmorse> I would like to be warm
<Tm_T> too much sun
<Tm_T> and there must be much snow!
<Tm_T> in winter I mean =)
<monchy> that's a myth
<Tm_T> monchy: ...do you know how great it is when sun is up onlu a few hours a day ;)
<Tm_T> s/onlu/only
<nmorse> It's horrible
<nmorse> I have a friend who lives in Alaska
<Tm_T> I like
<monchy> actually i don't mind
<Tm_T> and in summer... it's all up =)
<monchy> i hate summer :(
<nmorse> Why doesn't backports have any of the software in it I put it in my sources.list for?
<nmorse> I like summer, and the 100 degree Farenheit weather
<nmorse> and the 80% humidity
<crimsun> I like summer and the 70F weather
<Tm_T> hmm, how about -35'C winter ;)
<nmorse> 70F?
<Tm_T> I like
<nmorse> Where?
<monchy> 33+ C weather here + humidity makes me want to die
<monchy> too hot and sticky
<Tm_T> monchy: I know the feeling
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tm_T> even a motorcycle can't ceep it cool :/
<Tm_T> yeah, you push it over 100mph ans still it's too hot :/
<monchy> we had days so hot last year you could cook an egg on a slab of stone -.-
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> monchy: you should move to Finland ;)
<crimsun> nmorse: rochester :)
<Tm_T> we have nice weather(tm)
<monchy> no way, it may be hot but i love canada ;p
<Tm_T> haha
<monchy> besides i could never give up the beer
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Tm_T> monchy: ...so you don't know Finland ;)
<monchy> is the beer good there?
* Kamping_Kaiser points at broome or Alice springs, Australia. *thats hot*
<Tm_T> well, I think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes it it good ;)
<nmorse> Needles, Arizona
<nmorse> That's one hot area
<monchy> hm, aren't there alot of big snakes in arizona?
<nmorse> yeah
<nmorse> Real big snakes
<monchy> :x
<nmorse> We have some here in OK too
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<nmorse> Not many snakes in Canada?
<monchy> just missisauga rattlers lol
<monchy> oh and black widow spiders
<nmorse> Bah, I'll send you a snake in the mail
<monchy> noooo
<Tm_T> wolfes <3
<nmorse> Saw two in the water at Lake Tenkiller 
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs dangerous australian stuff
<Tm_T> forest <3
<nmorse> More copperheads and King Snakes on the side of the road
<monchy> black mamba
<Tm_T> ok, breakfast ->
<nmorse> Australia: the land where if anything bites you, you die
<monchy> saw that on crocodile hunter scared the crap outta me lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> wee :)
* Kamping_Kaiser kills whitetip spider eggs. little bastards
<monchy> do you gotta check your shoes and sheets and stuff livin in australia?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends where you live. not in the city so much.
<Kamping_Kaiser> also depends how you keep your house ;)
<nmorse> Do they really just shoot camels as pests down there?
<nmorse> Or sell them to foolish rich Arabs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shoot them
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are a pest
<Kamping_Kaiser> and rabbits
<Kamping_Kaiser> and foxes
<Kamping_Kaiser> cats arnt shot, but should be
<nmorse> So Australians just shoot camels and rabbits on sight?
<monchy> :o
<nmorse> That's good
<nmorse> I'll send some PETA people down there dressed as camels
<Kamping_Kaiser> not quite on site...
<Kamping_Kaiser> not man y ppl see cammels
<monchy> i think i'd rather see camels and rabbits than snakes and spiders lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont forget Aus is a big place
<nmorse> So, wallabies, what's up with that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. and i would rather see snakes and spiders
<Kamping_Kaiser> they bounce
<monchy> but they can kill you
<nmorse> And why do Australians claim Koalas are nice, cuddly animals? They've got 6-inch razor claws and can leap 10 feet through the air.
<nmorse> I wouldn't touch a koala
<Tm_T> would you eat one?
<thoreauputic> nmorse: a koala is more likely to piss on you than kill you :)
<nmorse> Really?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. what he said
<nmorse> I wouldn't touch a koala
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are cool.... but if it pisses on you, throw away the clothes
<thoreauputic> nmorse: they sleep mostly, anyway, afaics
<nmorse> Can't get koala urine smell out?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, after weeeeeeksss
<nmorse> Right, throw the clothes out
<nmorse> All the poisonous stuff is clearly why penguins never made it to Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf????
<nmorse> Penguins made it to every other southern hemisphere continent
* Kamping_Kaiser bashes nmorse around with an fairy penguin
<nmorse> Africa, Antarctica, South America
<nmorse> Even the Galapagos Islands have penguins
<nmorse> But not Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> *growls* we have penguins.
<nmorse> Really?
<nmorse> I've never heard of an Australian penguin
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> fairy penguins
<nmorse> I'll look those up
<Kamping_Kaiser> and some of the sothern islands have bigger penguins
<nmorse> Hmm, I wonder why I haven't heard of them before
<nmorse> I always think it's funny when some South American idiot thinks the penguin on the beach is hopelessly lost and sticks it in the bathtub in ice water
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<nmorse> They invariably die, and the local wildlife expert puts out another press release
<nmorse> Happens at least once a month in Brazil
<Kamping_Kaiser> omg. *shakes head*
<monchy> poor poor penguins
<Consty> nmorse: I'm curious, you're a programmer right?
<Tm_T> uhm, maybe I pick up some other Kubuntu torrents too...
<nmorse> Somewhat of one, yes
<Consty> What kind of stuff do you work on?
<nmorse> Right now, I'm working on a KDE Jabber client
<nmorse> I hate kopete, and hate GTK2 even more
<Consty> what you using? qt?
<nmorse> I figure a proper KDE client with DCOP support, etc. would be a Good Thing
<nmorse> QT and the KDE libraries
<Consty> nice..  ever make any games?
<nmorse> No, can't say that I have
<nmorse> Probably what I'll go into after college though
<Consty> Ah, just checking.  That's what I do for a hobby.
<nmorse> Looking at doing Strategy and RPG mostly
<nmorse> What kind of games do you write?
<nmorse> Kamping_Kaiser: those little fairy penguins are neat
<nmorse> funny little tourist birds, eh?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep :) kinda cute
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Consty> I released a pretty small online rpg in 2001
<Consty> I had a decent following, ~2000 accounts
<Tm_T> oh, Penguins in Africa ;)
<Tm_T> oh yes there is
<nmorse> Yeah, some of them found their way to the Tulsa Zoo here
<nmorse> I like to go watch the penguins
<Tm_T> some day Penguins konquer the world
<Tm_T> ;)
<nmorse> I'm probably going to buy a zoo membership to keep this habit up
<Tm_T> nooooo
<nmorse> what's the "nooooo" about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Tm_T> root: little tip for you, don't irc as root ;)
<Consty> nmorse: It was pretty cool, it was a clone of final fantasy 4 for snes but online
<Tm_T> ah, he's gone already
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. didnt notice that tm_t
<nmorse> nice, Consty
<Tezkah> haha
<nmorse> Kamping_Kaiser: I see those fairy penguins are what bit Linus Torvalds
<Consty> Want to see a couple old screenshots?
<nmorse> Sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> nmorese yes... so we do have penguins :)
<nmorse> We owe those little Australian birds a lot apparently, meaning time to catch one and bring it here
<Consty> http://mirage_online.tripod.com/shot1.gif shot2.gif and shot3.gif  these are really old
<Consty> I since sold the game, that was back when I got fed up with Windows and switched to Linux.
<scanwinder> 	does anyone know how to set up a Lucent Microelectronics V.92 56K Winmodem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try grabing scanmodem
<Kamping_Kaiser> and finding what driver it recomends 
<nmorse> Why did you use FF4 for a base?
<scanwinder> i ran it on it
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl food.
<nmorse> Don't eat a penguin
<scanwinder> lol
<Consty> nmorse: I'm horrible at graphics, and it was easy to do screenshots and crop out ff4's tiles.
<nmorse> Ah, you just need to get a graphic artist to help you out
<Tm_T> hmm
<nmorse> You write the engine, they do the art, you split the profit (which is nil for open source software)
* Kaiser_essen pours opensause over tux. This will tast gooood
<Consty> Well I'm working on a new one using C++/SDL, an online version of River City Ransom
<nmorse> Ooh, tasty penguin
<Tm_T> =)
<nmorse> I often wonder if it a $4 chicken tastes pretty good, what a $1500 penguin would taste like
<nmorse> And then I figure it's a lot like Spotted Owl and Bald Eagle
<Consty> nmorse why didn't you like kopete again
<Tm_T> hmm, Kopete :/
<Consty> is it just the interface that sucks?
<Tm_T> Gaim is good :)
<Tm_T> Consty: thats one
<nmorse> Yeah, the interface
<Consty> but its functional.. everything works?  file transfers, direct connection and such for aim?
<nmorse> I don't know about AIM
* Tm_T is testing Kopete
<Consty> thanks :)
<Tm_T> Consty: it's third time this month
<Consty> it's nice of you
<Tm_T> I can't even make this to login =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Consty> that bad eh?
<Tm_T> ok, now I love this =)
<Tm_T> heh, nice "feature" ;)
<nmorse> I think I'm going to open the USA's first penguin ranch
<nmorse> And raise Penguins
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> Sell em as pets
<Tm_T> for food too?
<nmorse> Big Macaroni Penguins with the beer bellies
<Tm_T> haha
<nmorse> Beer Buddy Penguins TM
<nmorse> Impeccably Dressed!
<nmorse> Great Lawn Ornaments too!
<nmorse> I'm telling you, I could make money off of this idea
<nmorse> 9 million breeding pairs of Macaroni penguins out there
<nmorse> No one would even notice a couple hundred headed for the U.S.
<monchy> george dubya would see that and make another exscuse to go to war lol
<nmorse> We must acquire more penguins from South Georgia!
<nmorse> They have WMDs!
<monchy> lol
<Tm_T> Consty: ha!
<Tm_T> Consty: looks like KDE wallet is broken...
* nmorse adds Chinstrap penguins to list of penguins for ranching
<Tm_T> Consty: aaah!
<Tm_T> nice thing
<nmorse> thepenguinconspiracy.com
<nmorse> looks odd, talks about penguins taking over the world
<Tm_T> looks like I have broken KDED
<Tm_T> nmorse: aha! what I said!
<NothingButYou> hello all!
<Tm_T> hullo
<Kaiser_away> hi
<Kaiser_away> bye ;)
<nmorse> broken KDED?
<Tm_T> hmm,
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I can't use Kwallet(and so Kopete is useless) or any KDE Daemons(?)
<nmorse> I am amazed Tm_T
<nmorse> And now, I take my leave
<Tm_T> :)
<bmarkby> Hi
<emoboy> hello
<emoboy> <- in search of a bit of help, if anyone is up for it
<Tm_T> ok?
<emoboy> well i am having a problem starting the xserver. i installed kubuntu with no problem, logged in, and then when i startx, it throws me an error and wont start x
<Tm_T> hmh
<emoboy> for various reasons, each time differe eg "no core pointer" or messed up display settings
<emoboy> its an older lappie, so i could have just screwed sometin up
<Tm_T> sorry, too complicated at the moment :/
<Tm_T> can't think
<emoboy> hrm its ok
<NothingButYou> emoboy: checkout the /var/logs/Xorg*.log
<NothingButYou> look for a line beginning with E which means error
<NothingButYou> am.. /var/log :) sorry
<emoboy> ok, ill type it out
<emoboy> ok, the first EE is "Couldnt load XKB keymap"
<NothingButYou> so go to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it :)
<NothingButYou> suppose you want the "us" one? or .. smth for your country
<Troublesome> i just got kubuntu working on my powerbook G4 only two things that arent awesome ...no wireless and not much sound hehehe
<emoboy> thats all the errors, but there was a bunch of warnings and a fatal error about default font "fixed"
<NothingButYou> let's fix the xkb, then the rest
<emoboy> ok ill look at the xorg.conf and see what the XKB is set too, although i pretty sure i just set it as us with the -dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg thing
<NothingButYou> hm.. as long as it gives errors .. it's not right :}
<emoboy> thats what i thought too. ill look and report what it says.
<NothingButYou> Troublesome: congrats but.. can't help with that.. No macs around :)
<NothingButYou> ok
<Troublesome> :)
<mikere> I downloaded the live cd from the web site and checked the md5sum (was good) and have now burned 3 CD's that don't appear work.  When I check integrity I get an error. The size of the data on the burned CD is same as the size of the ISO - any ideas?
<NothingButYou> mikere: sure you're booting from a cdrom?
<emoboy> burn at a lower speed, that happened to me too
<NothingButYou> emoboy: you may xorgconfig if you don't want to fight with config
<mikere> NothingButYou: certain that I am - I get the kubuntu splash screen, start booting the live cd, select language, get the following integrity check error (next line)
<NothingButYou> hm... yea, burn at a lower speed :) and may the power be with your cd-rom/dvd-rom
<NothingButYou> :}
<mikere> integrity check failed: /pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/acpi-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di_2.6.10-34.i386.udeb 
<mikere> or something very close to that
<emoboy> i tried the xorgconfig....heres what the file says : XKBrules = "xorg" Model = "pc104" Layout = "us"
<mikere> Copying the file to another box with a burner and trying that one I guess
<emoboy> model seems a bit off, although i dont know what to set it to
<NothingButYou> no leave it as is
<NothingButYou> it should run
<emoboy> i know it should,,, but ???
<NothingButYou> same errors?
<emoboy> ill try startx again
<NothingButYou> try xinit instead
<NothingButYou> mikere: burn the iso at about 8x .. maybe that'll help.. Sometimes:)
<emoboy> tried both, same error both times...the XKB and the font error
<emoboy> at the bottom it says...
<NothingButYou> hmm.. strange.. 
<emoboy> fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X Server blah blah blah
<NothingButYou> yea.. that's logical
<NothingButYou> mmm.. hoary I suppose?
<emoboy> yes im using the latest
<mikere> NothingButYou: my burner doesn't like these blanks I think - won't burn em over 8x - have tried 8x and 4x on tihs box, gonna try other box next
<NothingButYou> no breezy updates I hope? :)
<emoboy> nothing updated i just dled the iso and installed
<NothingButYou> ahym, alright
<NothingButYou> can you give me your X logfile please?
<mikere> And.... burning on my other box leads to a good burn and now booting up kubuntu for the first time.
<mikere> Seeing a new distro is always exciting
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> first thing, add new repositories
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/sources.list-temp  check some hints from there
<mikere> Tm_T: just using live cd for starters - see it first, then dedicate some hdd space
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> that live-CD sucks
<Tm_T> my desktop: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_045.png
<emoboy> nice i like it
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> selfmade/edited backgrounds, icons, etc etc
<emoboy> i still cant get this to work :/
<Tm_T> "if you can modify it, modify it"
<NothingButYou> let's see if I can get to work HalfLife...
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I'm gonna uninstall cedega
<emoboy> if i cant get kubuntu to work, any other distros you could suggest?
<NothingButYou> :} I've just apt-got wine.. MS Office's installer sux as usual...
<emoboy> would ubuntu have similar problems, or whould i veer away towards mandrake etc?
<NothingButYou> there's no much differents betw U and K(ubuntu)
<NothingButYou> difference.
<Tm_T> emoboy: Debian <3
<NothingButYou> :)
<emoboy> yeah i figured that
<emoboy> honestly, shall i try it:
<emoboy> ?
<Tm_T> Debian!
<NothingButYou> try it :) 
<Tm_T> Debian \o/
<emoboy> ok, then Debian it is!
<NothingButYou> it may work! :)
<emoboy> i got spare CD's, and spare time
<NothingButYou> especially on your laptop
* Tm_T have the Debian day \o/
<emoboy> io dont want to go back to damn small linux :////
<Tm_T> Debian Testing <3
<NothingButYou> Tm_T the day before yesterday it was a Gentoo day for me... yesterday was the Gentoo-crack day...
<NothingButYou> today is the Kubuntu-again :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> well, it won't be Gentoo day for me ever
<emoboy> howmany cds is debian
<NothingButYou> maan.. 20 hours of compilation are worth it .. 
<ilba7r> any one know how to configue a wirless card broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g wirless controller
<mikere> Welp, live CD boots up to a completely black screen - any hints?
<NothingButYou> but then...
<mikere> Black screen after going through all the boot up stuff, that is - think it's trying to start x
<NothingButYou> emoboy: 7-8.. depends :)
<mikere> Hm, looks like complete hardware lockup - no cap lock or num lock key lights working
<NothingButYou> Tm_T should now better :)
<NothingButYou> mikere what machine are you trying to run this CD
<Tm_T> emoboy: you need only 6 floppies or first cd
<emoboy> omg 7 cds...i dunno about that then
<emoboy> why only ist cd?
<Tm_T> you apt-get the rest if you need =)
<Tm_T> you have internet for that you silly girl
<emoboy> no network though :/ silly boy
<Tm_T> haha
<emoboy> :)
<NothingButYou> then 6-7 cds :}
<emoboy> lol
<Tm_T> then take... well, three first
<Tm_T> I think there's most
<mikere> NothingButYou: Athlon 2000+, radeon 9000 pro, asus a7n8x mobo
<Tm_T> and full debian set is more like 15 cds
<Tm_T> beat that MS!
<NothingButYou> mikere: strange .. 
<emoboy> should i try Mepis?
<Tm_T> hmm
<emoboy> built on Debian
<NothingButYou> emoboy: it's good one..
<Tm_T> yes, but it's not Debian
<mikere> NothingButYou: wonder if I should try noapic nolapic
<NothingButYou> mikere: well try noapic but .. :) dunno
<mikere> haha, can't hurt anyway
<NothingButYou> emoboy: which distro runs on that Presario?
<NothingButYou> lamedrake?
<emoboy> ive been running Damn Small linux, but i need something better
<mikere> DSL is very nice for lower spec machines
<emoboy> yeah, true
<NothingButYou> mm slack.. 
<NothingButYou> but try mepis :) 
<emoboy> im burning mepis now, ill try it
<NothingButYou> and before that ask someone else for you problem cause ubuntu's better :}
<emoboy> ask in #ubuntu?
<NothingButYou> well.. you may try... 
<NothingButYou> if google doesn't help
<emoboy> they sent me here after ignoring me :/
<mikere> Hm. Doesn't want to work on my other box, think I'll reboot this one and boot with the live cd.  Night for now, all
<emoboy> cya
<NothingButYou> cya:}
<emoboy> ive tried a bunch on this lappie...vector, DSL, XandrOS
<emoboy> mandrake
<NothingButYou> and how's vector
<NothingButYou> :}
<emoboy> horrid
<NothingButYou> :}
<emoboy> actually it aint bad but i couldnt configure it with my monitor
<emoboy> image quality was bad
<scanwinder> is apollon in kubuntu?
<emoboy> here we go with mepis...:/
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: it was as far as I remember
<NothingButYou> emoboy: go :P
<NothingButYou> I'll brb
<emoboy> k
<scanwinder> how do i install it then?
<emoboy> ooo i think my old lappie is in love with mepis, seems to be booting fine from LiveCD
<scanwinder> i tried installing it using arkollon but i got the following error
<scanwinder>  * configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<scanwinder> ***** Return value 1
<scanwinder> wait, i think i found a fix
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: apt-get install apollon
<NothingButYou> ot use kynaptic/synaptic
<emoboy> omg this is wonderful
<NothingButYou> install and reboot then we'll talk about it :}
<emoboy> lol
<\sh> what is apollon?
<Tm_T> hey \sh 
<\sh> moins Tm_T 
<\sh> uh..sorry..good morning Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> \sh: have you heard anything about KDED ?
<\sh> Tm_T: what about it?
<Tm_T> looks like mine doesn't work
<\sh> what is not working? 
<Tm_T> well, whole KDED thing, so KDE wallet doesn't work so Kopete doesn't work...
<\sh> hmm...no...this works for me here...new install of kubuntu with update packages to 3.4.1
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> so it's just mine "great" test sessions ;)
<Tm_T> ok, so I'll reboot soon
<Tm_T> I think that'll fix it
<emoboy> installing now...
<Tm_T> amu: mepis?
<Tm_T> emoboy: 
<emoboy> yep
<Tm_T> damn, I have to train my kb accuration
<emoboy> lol
<Tm_T> yeah, reboot once a week isn't that bad idea whan install/uninstalling heavy ->
<emoboy> the liveCD install is going damn slow on this QUAD speed cd reader
<NothingButYou> on the seventh day God has brought a new laptop
<emoboy> haha i wish/hope
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> let's see
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> reboot helped =)
<Tm_T> looks like something KDED related just have crashed in background
<KaiL_> it always exists, if you restart hal
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm just why that one app keeps running on start, have to find it and kill it at once...
<Tm_Nuada> yeah
<emoboy> 85%
<emoboy> done
<Tm_Nuada> hmh, Kopete :/
<Tm_Nuada> Jethro Tull - Rocks On The Road
<Tm_Nuada> I'll take a pic, so smile ;)
<scanwinder> when i go apt-get install apollon, it cant find it
<scanwinder> do i need 2 add a particular repository?
<Tm_Nuada> maybe
<scanwinder> does any1 know of any repositories that have it?
<scanwinder> ive been trying to install it using arkollon........but i keep gettin the following error
<scanwinder> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<scanwinder>  * configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<scanwinder> can any1 help with that?
<Tm_Nuada> yes
<Tm_Nuada> apt-get install libqt3-headers libqt3-dev
<Tm_Nuada> that will give you a good start
<wallpaper11> nature-girl
<Tm_T> which one you would use ;) http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/irssi-kopete-gaim.png
<scanwinder> libqt3-dev has depends on libqt3c102
<scanwinder> and that wont install
<Tm_Nuada> ehm
<scanwinder> like nothing 2do with qt3 will install
<Tm_Nuada> sleeeep ->
<scanwinder> sleep?
<scanwinder> i tried sleeping once........big mistake
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I just quitted my third irssi in here, no use
<Chislon> hi, could i get some help figuring out partitions
<brosio> hi
<brosio> how could i automount my dvd rom ?
<Chislon> is it correct that linx can read NFTS and that you can get a prog for windows to read ext2, and that if i do then there is no need for a file sharing fat32 partition? and if so, is it then advisable to do it this way over doing a fat32 partition? please say my name in response so i can find it easier if you would, thank you
<scanwinder> how do i install qt3-dev? in kynaptic when i try to select it, it selects a whole lot of other packages except it and when i go2 install them, they wont install
<scanwinder> any1 know why?
<Tm_T> Chislon: it's better to just use fat32
<Chislon> ok, thank you
<Tm_T> well, at least I think so
<Tm_T> 10G fat32 partition in 160G HD doesn't harm much
<Chislon> well
<Chislon> i have like 55 gig
<Chislon> about 12-13 used up in windows already
<Chislon> not sure how to divy it all up
<Chislon> i want to do programming, and 2d/3d graphics/animation, gonna start programming wiht learning python, using blender for 3d, was thinking of doing flash for 2d..
<Chislon> but not sure how to split up my drive
<Chislon> i was thinking of doing / and /home seperate
<Tm_T> well, I suggest to have separate HD for linux
<Tm_T> 80G doesn't cost much anymore
<Chislon> its a laptop
<Tm_T> not even 160
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> then it's harder though...
<Chislon> how do you mean
<Tm_T> I mean upgrading ;)
<Chislon> oh heh heh ya
<Tm_T> 20 for win, 25 for linux (not enough in future I afraid), 1-2 for swap and rest for fat32 :p
<Chislon> can you recommend how to split it up?
<Chislon> oops sorry
<Tm_T> something like that maybe
<Tm_T> and I bet you can cut down that window partition more
<Tm_T> windowS :p
<Tm_T> there's usually 2G shit in windir
<Chislon> ok, its got about 12-13 on i tnow... oh
<Tm_T> I normally clean 5G temps etc from windows partitions =)
<Chislon> nice
<Chislon> if im going to do / and /home sperate, how much gigs for / and how much for /home
<Tm_T> at least 5G
<Tm_T>  / at least 5G
<Chislon> and in the ubuntu installer do i need to know more then just that / goes in one an /home in the other, im new to linux so i dont know what all goes where, somebody told me once but i dont remember or know if it was everything
<Tm_T> hmh, maybe then I'm not the right one to explain, I'm veeery tired (no sleep last night) so I'm not in my sharpest knive
<Chislon> ok, so then the ubuntu installer doenst just set it up to easily be / or /home?
<Chislon> if not perhaps id best just do it all as one..
<Tm_T> it supposed to ask them nicely ;)
<Chislon> heh heh ok
<Chislon> will the ubuntu installer set up the fat32 space, i think someone told me it would, but i want to double check
<scanwinder> installing apollon, im getting the following error
<scanwinder> configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<scanwinder> when i go2 install libqt3c102 in kynaptic, it wont let me select it
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: which repositories are u using?
<scanwinder> the default ones..........
<scanwinder> which shoult i be using?
<NothingButYou> you should add universe and multiverse if you have not done that
<NothingButYou> I suppose..
<scanwinder> what are the apt lines for those?
<NothingButYou> just add "universe multiverse" to the "main restricted" lines
<NothingButYou> and btw apollon is in the repositories of Ubuntu..
<NothingButYou> you don't have to build it
<scanwinder> oh ok
<Chislon> what do you think of doing 8 for / and 17 for /home and 8 for fat32?
<NothingButYou> I'm 5 / 5 /home 6 /fat32 + 6 /music on fat32
<_Church_of_FoamY> OMG!!! stupid popups
<NothingButYou> but if you're going to do programming leave more space for the / :)
<Chislon> ok, is 8 good u think?
<Chislon> or not enough
<NothingButYou> well.. I suppose so
<NothingButYou> :}
<Chislon> lol well should i do more?
<NothingButYou> / -8 , /home - 20 , swap 1-2, rest - do what you want :)
<Chislon> ok thank you
<NothingButYou> well you may / 10 :)
<NothingButYou> but I think 8 is fine
<Chislon> ok, thank you
<NothingButYou> welcome :)
<NothingButYou> and.. since you're new.. to linux ? right?
<Chislon> yes
<NothingButYou> do you know what type of linux partition you prefer or ? :)
<Chislon> nope
<Chislon> is that reffering to ext2/3? or if not then i dont knwo what thtat means
<NothingButYou> well ext3 or reiserfs. I prefer reiser
<Chislon> i dont know what the idfference is
<NothingButYou> Tm_T is / on reiser and /home on ext3 good choice?
<NothingButYou> I mean.. you can access ext3 just fine from windoze...
<NothingButYou> Chislon - ext2 is bad because in case of system failure it should be .. checked.. (ScanDisk remember?)
<NothingButYou> ext3 and reiserfs does not have to
<NothingButYou> reiserfs is better cause of a little more speed
<Chislon> oh
<Chislon> will the ubuntu install ask me which i want?
<NothingButYou> ext3 is accessed from windows easy :)
<NothingButYou> yes
<Chislon> oh ok
<NothingButYou> try / on reiser and /home on ext3 :)
<Chislon> ok i might try to get a little more info on them first or ask some others also, just to see if thats ok
<NothingButYou> well for me this choice works just fine, no problems at all :)
<Tm_T> NothingButYou: I use only ext3, reiserfs have some bugs (our main servers fileserver went down week ago because it)
<NothingButYou> ok, then choose ext3 :)
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> thank you
<Tm_T> yeah
<Chislon> do i set up all my partitions before running the ubuntu install
<NothingButYou> yes
<Chislon> or do i just shrink my windows one and then let the ubuntu install do the rest
<Tm_T> ok, but I gotta go ->
<NothingButYou> cya Tm_T:)
<NothingButYou> Chislon: 
<Chislon> by Tm_T and thank you for your help
<NothingButYou> mm... you'd better shrink it before you do an install
<Chislon> but do i set up the others too
<NothingButYou> no
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> thank you
<NothingButYou> shrinking will delete the rest of your HDD and leave space for Ubuntu to work on :)
<Chislon> ok kool
<Chislon> thank you for your help
<NothingButYou> am..
<Chislon> im gonna go resize and then possibly install or go to bed heh heh
<NothingButYou> what are you going to shrink it with? :)
<Chislon> partition manager, cuz im not gonna payh for a prog
<NothingButYou> erm.. the other choice is LiveCD with QTParted (Knoppix)
<NothingButYou> but .. you know better :}
<_Church_of_FoamY> i am so getting one of those
<Chislon> i think i heard that doing it not from windows could have problems
<scanwinder> i just got apollon working........but no icons are showing in it.......any idea why?
<NothingButYou> emm.. ok, do it from windows :}
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: from source or from kynaptic?
<scanwinder> kynaptic
<Chislon> ok thank you for your help gonna go try^^
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: I've got no idea, haven't used it
<scanwinder> infact icons in other things arent working in other things either,......im gunna reboot lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> does linux have a popup blocker yet?
<NothingButYou> do you have firefox installed...
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea but there are popups getting through
<Chislon> anyone here that knows about windows?
<NothingButYou> hehe Chislon 
<NothingButYou> I don't think you can resize from it's manager..
<Chislon> currently i have my windows partition, then after it there is about 8mb of "free space" when i shrink windows to make room for ubuntu, then that free sapce becomes bigger, but that 8 mb of freespace is neccesary info for windows to start... so how do i keep that and not have ubuntu mess it up?
<Chislon> heh heh its a program called partition manager
<Chislon> Paragon Partition manager
<NothingButYou> am.. yea
<Chislon> am?
<NothingButYou> heh I'm excited :p
<Chislon> why
<Chameleon22> i have noticed that after I lock the screen and live my machine unattended for a while it logs me out... is there a reason to that. Its freaking annoying! 
<NothingButYou> it should not do that..
<NothingButYou> mayb X is crashing..
<Chameleon22> hrrmm
<Chameleon22> i have noticed konquerer crashing quiet often after KDE libs update was issued a month or so ago 
<NothingButYou> upgrade to 3.4.1 
<NothingButYou> see the topic
<Chameleon22> NothingButYou:  is that it ?>>> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<NothingButYou> yes
<Chameleon22> NothingButYou: okies will do, thanx for the tip... i should really read the topics lol
<NothingButYou> :}
<Chameleon22> NothingButYou: fuck me, need like 100+MB bah !
<NothingButYou> erm.. that's for upgrading
<Chameleon22> seems like it 
<Chameleon22> then getting ... "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<Chameleon22> so hit No 
<Chameleon22> hrmmm
<NothingButYou> am... no need to "no" :)
<NothingButYou> they're safe :)
<Chameleon22> why couldnt it auth the pkg?
<Chameleon22> oh god my grammar is horroble
<NothingButYou> np :}
<Chameleon22> lol
<Chameleon22> np if i didnt live in an english speaking country lol
<Chameleon22> but i do
<Chameleon22> thats what happens when you code all day 
<NothingButYou> well.. there's a gpg key.. but .. there packages are not in the official repository I guess something like that :)
<Chameleon22> forget real english
<NothingButYou> Chameleon22: go get some lessons :p
<Chameleon22> NothingButYou: oh well will give it a go 
<Chameleon22> i dont want lessons
<NothingButYou> then communicate! :)
<Chameleon22> and what am i doing now 
<Chameleon22> ?
<Chameleon22> Tzu lost ... breaks out in tears 
<Chameleon22> :'(
<NothingButYou> hehe not with me :))) my english is bad :p
<NothingButYou> but I've got an excuse :)
<Chameleon22> where are you from?
<NothingButYou> Bulgaria :)
<Chameleon22> well i also have an excuse but its not good enough hehe
<Chameleon22> ohh i been to Sofia about 12 years ago 
<Chameleon22> :)
<Chameleon22> i mean i traveled there lol
<NothingButYou> hehe :) 
<NothingButYou> it's the same dirty ol' town...
<Chameleon22> i liked it 
<NothingButYou> I don't :)
<Chameleon22> well whos problem is that 
<NothingButYou> mine, cause I can't be the mayor and clean it up! :)
<Chameleon22> why not
<NothingButYou> "mayor" was the chief of a town right?
<Chameleon22> right
<NothingButYou> mm.. hehe 
<Chameleon22> why not?
<NothingButYou> cause nobody will choose me :) 
<Chameleon22> so make them choose you
<NothingButYou> here you can only make people choose you if you've got money and power :)
<NothingButYou> well I don't :}
<NothingButYou> have
<NothingButYou> :}
<Chameleon22> why not 
<NothingButYou> after 30 years of programming I'll try :)
<Chameleon22> why not now
<NothingButYou> no money, no power:) no will.. :)
<Chameleon22> why not
<NothingButYou> hate politics :)
<Chameleon22> why 
<laser_tk> :D
<NothingButYou> stop that! :)
<NothingButYou> just install KDE 3.4.1 ;P
<NothingButYou> I prefer messing with PC's than with too-much-knowledged people around in this town:)
<_Church_of_FoamY> pc's are nicer than most people i know
<_Church_of_FoamY> O_o
<_Church_of_FoamY> except when you blow your vid card like my box did this morning
<NothingButYou> yes. they do what you tell them :)
<Choubaka> ... in most cases.
<_Church_of_FoamY> :::nods:::
<NothingButYou> in all cases! :)
<Choubaka> I told my computer to start mplayer.
<Choubaka> instead, it froze!
<_Church_of_FoamY> second vid card this week
<buz> i think the kde3.4.1 somehow fucked up kpdf
<NothingButYou> well it tried to start it though :)
<Choubaka> but it didn't succeed.
<buz> some fonts display their characters much too close
<Choubaka> :(
<buz> printing is ok, though
<NothingButYou> Choubaka: bad mplayer, bad, bad, sit down
<Choubaka> My point is, bad hardware causes trouble.
<Choubaka> So instead of working properly, your computer might do something else
<_Church_of_FoamY> yup
<_Church_of_FoamY> lke when yo blow 2 vidcards in a week :(
<Choubaka> This is why I'm going to get an iBook soon :P
<buz> u sure your psu isnt broken
<_Church_of_FoamY> how does the ibook run kubuntu?
<buz> yes
<buz> only wlan doesnt have any drivers
<Choubaka> I don't think I'm going to run Ubuntu on the iBook though.
<buz> mhh some do
<buz> osx is pretty but somewhat stubborn
<_Church_of_FoamY> i wanna get point2play
<buz> if you dont like its ways, tough luck
<_Church_of_FoamY> to run my games
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is my choice for PC machines.
<Choubaka> But soon I won't have any :/
<scanwinder> all my desktop icons are all chunky and some icons in various programs arent showing up...........is there a package that deals with that??
<Choubaka> Except if I keep this crappy half-working one as a fileserver.
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone know when point2play is gonna use paypal?
<_Church_of_FoamY> because all they take right now are credit cards and debit cards and i have niether
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> i cant get a free windows partitioner...
<Chislon> how do i resize my windwos drive?
<Choubaka> NTFS? :P
<Chislon> yes
<Choubaka> Hm
<Choubaka> I guess there's ntfsresize
<Choubaka> google for it
<Chislon> ok, and thats something that has to be run from linux right? so how do i do that from a live cd?
<scanwinder> bootit NG is a good partitioner,u can resize partitions with that
<scanwinder> and its free
<Chislon> can i run it in windows?
<scanwinder> not in
<scanwinder> it boots off a floppy
<scanwinder> but it can resize ntfs and fat partitions
<Chislon> ok, thank you
<Chislon> someone said they think ubuntu's installer can do it?
<Choubaka> dunno.
<Chislon> heh eh maybe ill try..
<shogouki> you can try qtparted
<shogouki> hum qparted
<shogouki> but i dont know how it deals with ntfs
<Chislon> ok...
<Chislon> scanwinder, do you know if bootit ng preserves content?
<scanwinder> yeh it does
<scanwinder> its the best partitioner ive come across, its great
<Chislon> ok, kool... so well i dont have a floppy drive
<scanwinder> oh.......mayb u can do it off a cd
<shogouki> do a backup before
<Chislon> how long is it free for?
<scanwinder> look around the site www.terabyteunlimited.com
<Chislon> i just bakc up the files i need to be able to have right
<scanwinder> um the partitioning bit of it is free..completely
<Chislon> scanwinder, oh, well cuz at it it says purchase?
<scanwinder> thats the bootloader thing in it
<Chislon> ok..
<scanwinder> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/bootitng.zip
<Chislon> thank you
<scanwinder> is there a package in kde that deals with icons and stuff?? coz i installed apollon and now a whole lot of my icons dont appear.........was thinking it mite b 1 of the packages it uninstalled..........
<scanwinder> and my desktop icons are now all chunky
<Chislon> scanwinder, kool it should work from cd, thank you
<scanwinder> if u use bootit ng, dont install the bootloader thing when it boots off it..........
<scanwinder> just click no or sumthin and go into maintanance mode
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> thank you
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: there is kde-icons...
<_Church_of_FoamY> wow bittoreent is faster on linux than windows
<shogouki`work> ...
<scanwinder> oh ok, thanks
<Choubaka> Interesting. :D
<NothingButYou> scanwinder: there is kde-artwork-icons
<NothingButYou> :}
<shogouki`work> enl@rge your donwload
<NothingButYou> dunno which of these is installed..
<NothingButYou> hahahah
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't think my speed can get any faster t3 on bittoreent
<_Church_of_FoamY> me downloady very fast
<MoreFX> hi, I noticed a problem with the default config of xorg and hope to  save others some trouble:
<MoreFX> I installed Ubunto um a laptop with the ati igp 320 
<scanwinder> nar neither kde-icon or kde-artwork-icons fixed the prob
<MoreFX> xopg uses the ati driver for graphic
<scanwinder> even the checkboxes in kynaptic dont show up
<MoreFX> with the igp 320 it crashes compleatly which is very frustrating because you never get to the end of the instalation :-(
<MoreFX> changing to the default vesa-driver fixes the problem.
<MoreFX> maybe it would be saver to have Ubuntu use the default driver for instalation ;-)
<scanwinder> what package would have the checkboxes in kynaptic?
<scanwinder> and the icons in apollon?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(mikl/#kubuntu) scanwinder: sounds like you have some kind of breakage
(scanwinder/#kubuntu) and what should i do 2 fix this "breakage"
<mikl> you could start by apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<scanwinder> when i do that, its saying at the end E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<scanwinder> E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<scanwinder> ....but i put sudo infront.....i typed sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> shut synaptic/kynaptic
<scanwinder> its not open
<Dreumah> hi
<Dreumah> my kvirc keeps crashing on me
<Tm_T> scanwinder: are you sure?
<Tm_T> scanwinder: kpackage?
<Tm_T> any other "package manager" ?
<scanwinder> nope
<scanwinder> ill try it again
<scanwinder> still not working
<scanwinder> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should do it right?
<scanwinder> non of the pictures on the buttons in kaffeine show up either
<scanwinder> do u think its sumthin 2do with libpng??
<Dreumah> hello i have a dependency issue and i dont know what to do
<scanwinder> i still have no icons and stuff like in Kaffeine, on the buttons, none of the pics r on them..........i think i updated libpng or sumthin...........can sum1 pleassse help me fix it
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I dnt seemt o get kaffeine to play a DVD
<scanwinder> do u hav libdvdcss installed?
<Mez> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:/] 
<Mez> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:/] 
<Mez> xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<Mez> >>> Check if another program already uses PCM <<<
<Mez> snd_pcm_open() failed:-16:Device or resource busy
<Mez> I just sintalled libdvdcss btw
<scanwinder> i really hav no idea lol.......im kinda a noob
<scanwinder> when i play dvd's with kaffeine, they always jerk and stuff, any1 know why that would b?
<Tm_T> it's buggy kaffeine
<laser_tk> use mplayer or ogle play dvd's
<Chislon_> hi, anyone here who can help me? i just finished the ubuntu install, durin git it asked me for a username, then a username with lowercase, then a password, the first username i made shows up in the right corner of the login in screen after it is // then the day and time, possibly date.... what are the two different user names? arnt i supposed to have a root one and a normal user one so i dont mess things up?
<shogouki`work> there's no root account in ubuntu
<segfault2k> ubuntu by default doesnt create a root account
<segfault2k> but you can activate it
<segfault2k> sudo passwd
<segfault2k> :D
<Chislon_> ok, well i dont know much about linux...
<Chislon_> but i didnt make a passwd for it?
<Chislon_> what then is the first name i entered?
<Chislon_> and... dont u need a root account?
<Chislon_> or how does it work now like this?
<Chislon_> and if i wanted to add another user could i?
<Chislon_> i dont want to but just wondering if its possible
<shogouki`work> yes
<shogouki`work> sudo kuser
<Chislon_> ?
<Chislon_> sorry but can you explain please
<astro76> Chislon_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Chislon_> thank you
<Chislon_> so with this set up, any user can have full root ability just by using sudo?
<Chislon_> lol sorry
<Chislon_> didnt read far enough
<Chislon_> but as part of the admin group i can do anything the root user would be able to by using sudo?
<astro76> basically
<Chislon_> ok, so what then was the first name i enetered before i did my unsername?
<\sh> Riddell: package-name: kubuntu-helpers, is it ok for u? 
<Riddell> \sh: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts?
<Chislon_> astro76, im a bit confused, it says that anyone made after the initial user is by default not in the admin group(to my understanding meaning cant do sudo to be root like ) but then it says all ubuntu users should use sudo... ? can u please help me understand
<Riddell> Chislon_: you should add them to the 'admin' group if you want then to be able to sudo
<Chislon_> Riddell, ok thank you, can you tell me during the install what the first name i entered was, as the second name is my username, and had to be all lowercase right? and then then it asked for the password for that user... but what was the first name i entered?
<Riddell> Chislon_: it's the "full name field" which you can find in /etc/passwd  it isn't much used
<Chislon_> Riddell, i dont really know what that means i guess, what kind of things is it used for? and besides that it just gets displayed in the right corner of the login screen? is there a reason for this?
<Riddell> Chislon_: maybe you're thinking of the computer name
<Riddell> all computers have to have a name
<\sh> Riddell: k
<Chislon_> well it asked me for a computer name, which it default put as ubuntu, then it asked for another name at some point, directly after which it said it needed another name in all lowercase and numbers, afterwhich it asked for a password
<Riddell> Chislon_: yeah, that's the full name of the user
<Chislon_> so how does that work then? i dont get it i guess? and why is that then displayed in the lowerright corner of the login screen, i mean what if there were more then one users, it would still display my user full name in the right hand corner of the login screen?
<Chislon_> what does the full name of hte user do
<Chislon_> or how is it used
<Riddell> Chislon_: it doesn't do very much, it's just incase you forget who the user is
<mrmanic> I believe it's also used by kontact to fill in user info, but I could be wrong.
<Chislon_> i dont understand, the user is different then the person signed in, the user is always that name i put, even if i make another login name for someone else?
<Riddell> sounds about right
<markc> can anyone point to any kubuntu amd64 info, howtos, docs ?
<Tm_T> hullo Riddell 
<KaiL> markc: are you searching something specific?
<markc> KaiL> yes, but anything amd64 related with kubuntu would be useful to know about, espeically about install skype and other 32bit apps and workaround
<Riddell> Chislon_: the machine has user accounts set up.  they have user names (mine it set to jr) that you use to log in with, and full names (mine is set to Jonathan Riddell).  the full name isn't much used but as mrmanic says Kontact will take it as the default for who you are
<markc> KaiL> skype almost seems to work ( the static tarball) but there are 3 missing 32 bit libs
<Chislon_> but if you make a username for your friend bob, his user name is bob, do you set up a full name for him? and if so then when does the name that appears in the lower right corner of the log screen change? or, is that the comptuer name? that shows there?
<KaiL> Riddell: it's also used for the realname field in konversation ;)
<KaiL> Chislon_: that's the computer name
<markc> is cinelera available for kubuntu ?
<error403> anybody here tried Sarge yet?
<error403> i know, offtopic right
<error403> ?
<Chislon_> KaiL, ok thank you
<Chislon_> and Riddell thank you for your help :)
<Chislon_> what is SArge?
<mrmanic> Chislon_: the latest stable release of debian
<Chislon_> oh
<Chislon_> thank you
<mrmanic> Chislon_: debian is the distro that k/ubuntu is based on.
<Chislon_> so sarge then isnt incorporated into k/ubuntu?
<Tm_T> nope
<mrmanic> no
<mikl> Some package installed the helvetica-font on my old system - but I cannot find out which one it was...
<Chislon_> ok thank you
<Tm_T> error403: yet?!
<Tm_T> error403: you scared me!
<Tm_T> I thought I missed the release
<mrmanic> Tm_T: I thought it got released finally.
<mrmanic> no, maybe not :\
<markc> mikl> most likely xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi
<markc> any amd64 users hereabouts ?
<segfault2k> how can i bold text in bash=
<mikl> markc: no, that's not those - I have them already :(
<markc> mikl> dpkg -L `dpkg --get-selections | grep font | awk '{print $1}'` | grep -i helv 
<markc> mikl> might help
<Tm_T> mrmanic: maybe?! no not yet, but I think this year ;--P
<mrmanic> Tm_T: it was due to be released today.
<Tm_T> mrmanic: so? it's debian ;)
<mrmanic> ;)
<error403> lol
<error403> i got the RC3 netinstall
<error403> couldnt be bothered to wait...
<error403> lol
<Riddell> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists stable still points to woody
<Tm_T> yeah
<error403> yeah
<Tm_T> and http://debian.org is "the truth"
<error403> i love 2Mb ADSL
<error403> i can do a netinstall in 30 mins
<error403> :D
<Chislon_> ok so how do i install xfce
<markc> Chislon_> apt-cache search xfce
<markc> Chislon_> and obviously apt-get install whatever
<Chislon_> whats apt-cache search xfce do, as it didnt seem to do anything? well i did it for xfce4 as im told thats what i want
<Chislon_> doing apt-get install xfce4 couldnt find xfce4
<markc> Chislon_> have a look at the list of debs returned with apt-cache search and chose some likely candidates to install, dependencies will most likely fall in place
<Chislon_> what does debs mean
<markc> Chislon_> some-version.deb
<Chislon_> and when i do apt-cache search xfce all it does is pause for a minute and then give me another cmmandpropt
<Chislon_> er prompt
<Chislon_> do i need to sudo?
<KaiL> Chislon_: you need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaiL> and then install xfce4.
<markc> Chislon_> hmm, I get a list of 66 packages, all most likely to do with xfce
<Chislon_> ok... well where do i go to like learn all this stuff...
<Chislon_> how is the best way to start learning this all
<Chislon_> seems very complex
<markc> Chislon_> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html
<Chislon_> thank you
<Chislon_> and how do i set my homepage to something else in ff
<markc> Chislon_> there are a few places, http://ubuntuforums.org/ is another good one
<Chislon_> and i acutally use ubuntu, but is tha tlink still good? it sjust that the more people help me in kubuntu then in ubuntu, and i think i wasn tto use xfce really
<markc> Chislon_> edit -> preferences
<Dreumah> how would i upgrade my kvirc
<Dreumah> ?
<Chislon_> markc, thank you
<Chislon_> markc, that kubntu page will still work fine if i dont have kde right
<markc> Chislon_> a lot of the info is generic, so yes, it will still help... there are quite a few others, perhaps go to the forums and search for xcfe4
<markc> Chislon_> even googling for "ubuntu xfce4" might be useful... although I have no idea why you would not want to use KDE
<Dreumah> hey how would i upgrae my kvirc
<Dreumah> ?
<morten> Yaw
<Dreumah> if its not in the repo
<Chislon_> markc, i like the way xfce4 looks, plus i dont wnat to use kde office stuff
<Chislon_> and browser
<markc> Dreumah> seems like you need to add universe to your sourceslist
<markc> Chislon_> well you don't have to install koffice and you can ignore konqueror, it's a damn file file browser anyway
<Dreumah> does that have kvirc 3.2??
<Chislon_> markc, i think i prefer KDE to Gnome, but, i was suggeswted to install Gnome since i felt i wanted to use open office and fire fox, i know i want to use firefox and thunderbird, openoffice doesnt matter much, its just that thats hwat i have on windows
<Chislon_> what do you mean its a file file browser
<mrmanic> Chislon_: that looks like a typographical error.
<markc> Dreumah> looks like it's Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2
<markc> Chislon_> you can still use those apps under KDE
<Chislon_> oh
<Chislon_> well i jsut installed ubuntu... do i need to instead go an install kubuntu?
<Chislon_> is there a difference between gnome and kde besides looks?
<Chislon_> xfce tho is more gnome like right? so if i want xfce id want to just keep ubuntu?
<markc> Chislon_> no, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> kde: very much features, look&feel similar to Windows
<markc> Chislon_> I have never done that so I can only suggest it probably works okay
<KaiL> gnome: has lost a lot of features since 1.4 days, look&feel similar to MacOS
<error403> never ceases to amaze me, some of the package names.... like 'kitchensync'
<error403> lol
<Chislon_> oh
<mrmanic> kitchensync is pretty cool
<Chislon_> well and how does xfce compare?
<KaiL> xfce: very fast, look&feel similar to traditional Unix desktops like CDE
<mrmanic> I only wish the pocketpc konnector supported my phoen
<mrmanic> er, phone
<Chislon_> i did the ubuntu livecd which had gnome, then did freesbie which had xfce, i liked xfce alot better
<error403> ARGH!
<error403> dammit....
<KaiL> ?
<error403> Sarge starting on a 2.4 kernel
<markc>  me shakes my head
<KaiL> 2.4?
<KaiL> no?
<KaiL> and I wanted to ask, if they install udev as default - this should answer that question....
<Dreumah> how do i install deb package that i downloaded?
<KaiL> dpkg -i <file>
<snowseal> how would i disable konqeror as default web-brwoser?
<markc> snowseal> just don't use it :)
<markc> snowseal> from what other application(s) ?
<dreumah> so how do i install a deb package i downloaded?
<RetroMan> dpkg
<snowseal> mark gaim
<markc> KaiL said dpkg -i file.deb
<RetroMan> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<markc> snowseal> surely gaim has a config option for it's default browser ?
<snowseal> markc: with all the apps it seems. Konversation too
<KaiL> <snowseal> how would i disable konqeror as default web-brwoser? << wrong question. Would be "how would I set xyz as default web-browser?"
<Chislon_> KaiL, i like that xfce is very fast
<Chislon_> KaiL, but coming from windows would it be better to start on kde?
<snowseal> KaiL:  would you know?
<KaiL> snowseal: you mean for use in kde?
<markc> snowseal> I think most apps have their own default browser settings, I don't think there is a global desktop wide default
<snowseal> KaiL: yes, i prefer firefox
<snowseal> oh. k
<KaiL> Chislon_: well, I'd always prefer kde, not only for new users :)
<RetroMan> kde rocks
<Chislon_> why do you prefer kde over xfce?
<markc> KaiL> and for old and experienced users too !
<RetroMan> because kde's hotter
<KaiL> snowseal: there's a global one for KDE: kontrolcenter -> kde components -> konponent selection -> web browser
<KaiL> Chislon_: more integrated apps and so on
<markc> KaiL> yes but only a few KDE apps actually use that setting, gaim and such don't
<Chislon_> well like what all, how does that work, what does that fully mean?
<KaiL> markc: gaim isn't KDE ;)
<RetroMan> gaim is gnome
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> gaim is gtk
<markc> KaiL> that's what I mean, Chislon_> asked about a default browser for gaim, for instance
<RetroMan> well, ya
<Tm_T> yeah, anf gaim have its own "browser settings"
<Tm_T> s/anf/and
<snowseal> KaiL: yay, that worked. nice
<KaiL> Chislon_: for you can use the kio functions in all apps - to save a file from an email directly to fish:/user@host:/path (=my webserver) is really nice ;)
<Chislon_> i asked about a default browser for gaim?
<mrmanic> Chislon_: kde has some really nice features, the greatest of which, IMO, is kioslaves.
<Chislon_> KaiL, i dont know what what you just said means
<Chislon_> i dont know what any of it means lol
<markc> totally agree about kioslaves, better than win/mac
<mrmanic> Chislon_: kioslaves allow you to access remote filesystems as local filesystems without mounting
<Tm_T> I don't use them
<KaiL> Chislon_: you can directly save from _every_ KDE file dialog over ssh to a remote server (and other such funktions)
<Tm_T> I use sshfs
<Chislon_> ok
<mrmanic> Chislon_: also they allow you to dig into archive files in order to access files within those.
<mrmanic> Chislon_: all from konquerer or any kde-based program
<markc> Chislon_: as an example, you can use an editor (like kate) to edit a remote web page without having to use ftp to upload it all the time, same thing from nearly any kde app
<Chislon_> can kde run all the same stuff gnome does?
<KaiL> you can run every app on every desktop
<Tm_T> markc: as an example I can't use gimp that way, that's why sshfs is just better ;)
<markc> Chislon_> gnome and kde apps can coexist quite happily
<Chislon_> ok
<Tm_T> Chislon_: I use Gaim, Firefox, Thunderbird, Gimp etc etc in my KDE desktop
<Chislon_> so how do i uninstall gnome and install kde, and uninstall the gnome apps i dont want, and install the kde ones i want
<Chislon_> Tm_T, i want to use those progs
<Tm_T> yeah, I bet
<Chislon_> well i dont know what the other Gaim is like
<Chislon_> er what kde's gaim like thing is
<markc> Chislon_> just "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Chislon_> but i want ff, thunderbird, gimp
<Chislon_> i have to do sudo tho right?
<markc> Chislon_> if you already have them onboard they'll probably still be there after kde is also installed
<mrmanic> kopete is a little buggy still
<Chislon_> markc, i dunno what that means, onboard? u mean if htey are already on my comp they will still be there?
<Chislon_> whats kopete
<markc> Chislon_> ah, yeah, I keep forgetting about sudo... I just do a sudo -i once in a shell and lose all sudoness
<Chislon_> ok
<mrmanic> Chislon_: kopete is the kde chat client.
<KaiL> Chislon_: IM client and known as one of the most unstable KDE apps
<Firetech> mrmanic: kopete isn't buggy if you enable hoary-updates in sources.list...
<Chislon_> what.. what disc does it want me to put in my drive?? the install disk
<markc> Chislon_> onboard is slang for "already installed"
<Chislon_> ?
<Chislon_> ok
<mrmanic> Firetech: that's actually false.  I'll agree that it's not AS buggy, though.
<Firetech> I use it, I don't find it buggy, nor unstable.
<mrmanic> it still crashes when I do some things.
<Chislon_> why does it need an ubuntu disk, img uessing its the install disc? i threw it away, i can get it, but do i need to keep it around?
<mrmanic> Chislon_: you probably need to update your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Firetech> although, I use 0.10.2 (KDE 3.4.1)
<Chislon_> lol
<kucing_sampah> test
<markc> Chislon_> if you have your /etc/apt/sources.list file setup right then you can just apt-get everything off the net
<mrmanic> Firetech: I also use that.
<Chislon_> ok... so should i put my cd in now tho for this
<Firetech> mrmanic: what is wrong then?
<markc> Chislon_> if it's an ubuntu CD then it won't have any kde packages on it
<Firetech> It works fine for me with MSN, ICQ and Jabber
<dreumah> hello, i am trying to get the kvirc on my amd64 kubuntu, is there a package, can it be done?
<Chislon_> like while its doing that i can do whatever right? well it asked for ti.. lol
<mrmanic> Firetech: when I remove contacts from my contact list and re-add them in another group, it crashes
<markc> Chislon_> you will need to get 100mb to 200mb of packages though
<Chislon_> so what do i do, its loading that stuff righ tnow?
<Chislon_> fromt he cd whatever its loading
<Firetech> mrmanic: well, I don't use groups...
<mrmanic> Firetech: with some contacts in AIM, I don't get any messages that they send me.
<mrmanic> Firetech: I end up having to delete them and re-add them to my contact list
<Firetech> I don't use AIM, noone I know uses it.
<mrmanic> which ends up crashing kopete
<markc> dreumah> apt-cache show kvirc <- mine says amd64
<mrmanic> :\
<dreumah> but that isnt the latest
<mrmanic> dreumah: have you tried an apt-get update?
<dreumah> i want 3.2 on the repo it is 2.7something
<markc> dreumah> kvirc 3.2 may simply not be availoable as a kubuntu deb yet
<Firetech> mrmanic and markc: the kvirc in universe is pretty much outdated
<Chameleon22> are there any packages for php-gtk so i dont have to build it from source?
<mrmanic> ah
<dreumah> how about just kvirc 3
<Firetech> dreumah: I use kvirc 3.2.0, i386, though...
<dreumah> damn
<Firetech> why not make a 32-bit chroot?
<dreumah> sometimes i hate being special
<dreumah> huh?
<Firetech> 2 sec
<dreumah> what do i do?
<markc> Firetech> is their a ubuntu howto for that somewhere ?
<Firetech> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<markc> Firetech> cool, thanks
<Chislon_> why does it say kdm not kde?
<markc> I'm on the verge of moving back to gentoo... I didn't realise how well advanced their amd64 bit situation was... is
<markc> Chislon_> kdm is just the login manager
<dreumah> is gentoo an easy install?
<Firetech> that guide covers how to make /usr/bin symlinks so you can run synaptic32 in the normal environment and get 32-bit synaptic via the chroot
<markc> dreumah> hmm, no, harder, everything has to be compiled from ssource
<KaiL> dreumah: not really
<Chislon_> ok, markc it seems to be doing kde fromt his cd alright so far??
<KaiL> if installing ubuntu is to hard for you, get a toaster - Windows is harder
<markc> Chislon_> well if it has KDE debs on it then go for it
<Chislon_> i have no idea
<Firetech> dreumah: gentoo's package system (portage/emerge) builds every package from source on your computer, which can take a LOT of time.
<Chislon_> ok last thing it did was say setting up kubuntu-desktop and then it went back to the command promp, so didi it work? if so what do i do now
<markc> Chislon_> dpkg --get-selections | grep kde ... and see if there are a heap of kde debs installed
<Chislon_> dpkg?
<Firetech> Chislon_: try logging out and choose KDE under "session"
<Chislon_> Firetech, thanks
<Chislon_> markc, how do i know if its a deb or not
<Firetech> Chislon_: everything shown there are debs
<markc> Chislon_> all te results of that dpkg command are "debs"
<Chislon_> ok i have 29
<markc> Chislon_> and does "which dpkg" return something ?
<Chislon_> i type that in or?
<Chameleon22> are there any packages for php-gtk so i dont have to build it from source?
<Chislon_> /usr/bin/dpkg
<markc> Chislon_> swipe it with your mouse and middle mouse button paste it into a shell
<Chislon_> markc, oh kool
<markc> Chislon_> sorry, I misread someone elses line
<Chislon_> no problem
<Chislon_> good tip to know
<Chislon_> i think im just using Terminal, is this correct to do?
<dreumah> i want kvirc for amd64
<markc> Chislon_> it's ironic that a mouse is a shell users best friend :)
<Chislon_> i finally won at four in a row
<Chislon_> markc, heh heh
<Chislon_> markc, so what do i do now?
<markc> Chislon_> someone suggested logging out and with a bit of luck you'll get a login manager that allows you to select the kde desktop
<Chislon_> ok
<Chislon_> and then youc an tell me to do that stuff u were talking about where i wont need a cd and it updates it all?
<Chislon_> i can safely throw this cd out now>
<Chislon_> ?
<markc> Chislon_> otherwise just quit out of X and change to your normal user then "start /usr/bin/startkde"
<markc> startx /usr/bin/startkde
<Chislon_> ya i dunno how to do that one, so ill try the other
<Chislon_> oh
<Chislon_> which should i do?
<markc> Chislon_> try a "normal" logout first, then if that fails use control-alt-backspace to kill X and do the startx thing
<markc>  <sigh> I must be bored
<Chislon_> ok
<Chislon_> i clicked kde, and i told it to set as default
<Chislon_> am i a real kubuntu person now?^^
<markc> Chislon_> well now you can ask real questions :)
<error403> damn, anyoine know how i add my cedega installation to Point2Play?
<Firetech> not really, I guess you're still using gdm as the login manager
<Chislon_> heh heh ok, so i could say that i have kubuntu atleast right? :)
<buz> does anybody know where to get all the classes for the lyx examples? they all seem to be missing
<markc> Chislon_> ask some kde questions and we'll elt you know :)
<Firetech> Chislon_: when you got the gdm or kdm question, which did you choose?
<Chislon_> heh heh :)
<mikl> is there a console command you can use to show messages on the desktop of a user logged on to the system?
<Chislon_> Firetech, you mean when installing from the cd thing? i chose kdm, and when i went to my login screen it was the different colored background, but was set to Default, and i clicked kde, and it didnt change, but what is defautl? is that nothing?
<Firetech> that's nothing
<Firetech> did it say kubuntu?
<Firetech> If so, then it was kdm
<Chislon_> heh i dunno didnt notice brb
<markc> mikl> you might be able to do a "w", see what tty device they are using and "echo something > /dev/tty" kinda thing
<Chislon_> the login screen said ubuntu, the next screen said kubuntu
<snowseal> can i detelte gdm from my package manager after isntalling all of kde?
<mikl> snowseal: yes
<Firetech> snowseal: absolutely.
<Chislon_> Firetech, so what does that tell us or?
<Firetech> Chislon_: press alt+F2, type in "konsole"
<Chislon_> markc, can i throw the install cd away now, and how do i set that stuff up you were talking about for updating
<Chislon_> Firetech, ok
<Firetech> Chislon_:  then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" (without the quotes
<snowseal> hmm all the gnome apps stop working if i do that?
<Firetech> choose kdm and then enter
<Chislon_> Firetech, what will that do
<Chislon_> ok
<markc> Chislon_> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Firetech> choose kdm instead of gdm, which you're apparently using
<djim> mikl: see if linpopup does what you need. Alternatively, ssh to their box and type: xmessage -display :0 "<Message goes here>"
<Chislon_> Firetech, the middle button copy paste doenst work there?
<Firetech> it should do
<Firetech> snowseal: I haven't got gdm, yet I use gedit a lot :P
<Chislon_> Firetech, it didnt seem to, and doing that it failed
<Firetech> Chislon_: are you sure you chose kdm during the installation?
<Chislon_> i cant get the middle button to copy paste
<Chislon_> Firetech, the installation of what, i installed ubuntu, then markc  had me like install kubuntu-destop, and yes im sure i chose kdm
<Firetech> you could try pressing both the other buttons on the mouse
<Firetech> hmm
<Firetech> then ignore what I said earlier and do this:
<Chislon_> markc, do i do that in konsole?
<Chislon_> ya both other buttons worked
<Firetech> press ctrl+alt+F1 and login there (the password won't echo) > run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" (this will kill your X session) > then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<markc> Chislon_> I was only going to suggest to add universe to your sources.list, then apt-get update again so you can get at other non-standard packages
<Chislon_> marc, i did what you said before, now im at a page i dont know what to do, and can i throw my install cd awya now safely?
<markc> Chislon_> so you don't need to do it, but yes, you would do so in konsole
<Chislon_> Firetech, i did the comman markc said so ill have to wait till i figure htat out as its up right now
<Chislon_> markc, i did do ur command
<Chislon_> can i throw the install cd away now?
<Chislon_> and what do i do here now
<markc> Chislon> probably, you can keep going by apt-get'ting everything from the net now
<Chislon_> ?
<markc> Chislon> apt-get update
<Chislon_> its got some screen deb cdrom stuff deb htpp deb src
<Chislon_> and does that mean i can throw away the cd?
<markc> Chislon_> control-x to quit out of nano, yes, you can remove your cd
<Chislon_> it says uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe repository?
<Chislon_> can i throw it away tho? the cd
<markc> Chislon_> yes, do that
<Chislon_> how
<markc> Chislon_> remove the # at the front of those two lines
<Firetech> Chislon_:  did you do anything at that screen with cdrom, deb etc.?
<markc> Chislon_> control-x to quit out of nano
<Chislon_> the following two lines says ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Chislon_> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Chislon_> i just messed it up
<markc> Chislon_> you don't HAVE to do this, it just enables extra packages
<Chislon_> cuz i clicked on the # to delte it and then it jumped up to the top and i dleted or added something up there?
* snowseal removes all traces of gnome
<Chislon_> markc, i dont get why you keep saying htat, i want to do it, i just dont know how
<Chislon_> Firetech, i dont now? im not sure what that means
<markc> Chislon_> you are in the kde desktop, you are a kubuntu user, everything from now on is normal debain/kubuntu usage... be happy :)
<Firetech> do as markc says
<Chislon_> the line that it jumped says team, and may not be under a free license.  please satisfy yourself as deb cdrom:stuff, did i mess it up? and i dont know how to take away the ## from the lines
<Chislon_> nor do i udnerstand how taking it from those lines will doa nything as its just teck
<markc> Chislon_> I didn't relalize you never used nano before, sorry
<Chislon_> er text
<Chislon_> markc, oh ok, no problem, im really new
<Firetech> Chislon_: just press ctrl+x and then n
<Chislon_> i didn tuncomment the lines tho
<Chislon_> and i think i changed a different line?
<Firetech> and let markc choose a different editor for you ;)
<Chislon_> well what about that line i may have messed up?
<markc> easier than nano !!! :)
<Firetech> markc: perhaps a graphical one
<snowseal> ah, im kubuntu now.
<markc> Chislon_> edit it again and put the # (commnets) characters back at the front of the line
<snowseal> is there any way to tweak the geforce drivers? GL isnt performing very well.
<Firetech> nano is simple, if you're used to text editors.
<Chislon_> markc, i dont think i took the # away, it jumped up to a different line, and i think i changed some text after a ## or soemthing
<Firetech> *text mode editors
<markc> Firetech> but if he is a normal user then how does he edit /etc/apt/sources.list ? (I'd be interested to knwo that)
<Firetech> markc, sudo gedit works fine
<markc> Firetech> oh, okay, cool
<Firetech> kde edtors aren't really friendly with sudo
<Chislon_> so what do i do about that line?
<Firetech> Chislon_: press ctrl+X and then n, to exit without saving
<markc> Chislon_> just do an "apt-get update" and see if it complains, if not, don't worry
<Firetech> then do the same command but exchange nano with gedit
<Chislon_> hitting ctrl x n on the apge didnt do anything
<Chislon_> ok got it
<Chislon_> i think i hit above the page
<markc> Firetech> I always just sudo -i then use a nice nano alias to edit whatever I want without having to think about it
<Firetech> not in apt-get, I thought you still were in nano
<Chislon_> i was
<Chislon_> ok sorry... whats the line now?
<Firetech> markc: that's one way to do it
<Firetech> Chislon_:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<markc> alias e='nano -w -t -x -c -R ' <- that is the fastest and easiest editor on the planet
<Firetech> to all KDE lovers: I know gedit is gnome, but k* editors haven't been friendly to my sudo
<Chislon_> Firetech, ok i got that open now
<Chislon_> its the same thing that nano did
<Firetech> remove the # 's in front of the universe-stuff
<Chislon_> ok
<Firetech> and put one in front of the cdrom line
<Firetech> one # that is
<Firetech> only remove the #'s in front of the lines starting with deb or deb-src
<Chislon_> what is NB software, and ok so.. there are several lines after with deb or deb-src starts
<markc> go Firetech!, cool :)
<Chislon_> there  are 2 for ubuntu hoary universe, adn 2 for ubuntu hoary security universe
<Chislon_> the main restricted ones are already with no #
<Firetech> Chislon_: change #deb... to deb...
<Chislon_> on all of them?
<Firetech> all #deb yes
<Chislon_> and is the one youw ant me to put a # on, the one that says dep cdrom:etc.
<Firetech> not the ones with just deb
<Chislon_> ?
<Firetech> Chislon_:  exactly, you're learning ;)
<Chislon_> so i dont do the ones with just deb tho?
<Firetech> nope
<Chislon_> there are 2 under the cdrom one tho that are not commented
<Firetech> leave them as is
<Chislon_> one of them is a deb.. ok
<Chislon_> so im uncommenting the deb-src to the hoary universe, adn the deb-src to the secruity universe?
<Chislon_> do i leave the sapce that is after the #?
<Firetech> no
<Chislon_> ok, so do i have that correct?
<Chislon_> and now i hit save
<Chislon_> ?
<Firetech> yup
<Chislon_> ok and now close it?
<Firetech> yes, and then when you're back at the command prompt, run "sudo apt-get update"
<Chislon_> ok so i forget if this was answered, sorry, but can i throw my install cd away now?
<markc> sudo, bah... sorry, I'll try and shutup
<Chislon_> and it said reading package list.. done and now is back to command propt
<Chislon_> markc, ?
<markc> I don't like sudo, but that's just me
<Chislon_> ok
<Firetech> Chislon_: good
<Chislon_> can i throw the install cd away now?
<Firetech> yes
<Chislon_> ok thank you
<Firetech> I think so :P
<Chislon_> and thank you markc
<markc> heh
<Firetech> then the kdm thingie
<Chislon_> ya
<markc> Chislon_> well I hope I didn't confuse you too much!
<Firetech> This is a little more complicated, because I can't talk to you under some parts of the procedure
<Chislon_> markc, heh heh, i dunno  ^^
<Firetech> type down the commands to run
<Chislon_> oh
<Chislon_> ok
<Firetech> on a paper, that is.
<Firetech> first press ctrl+alt+F1 (not now.)
<Chislon_> knotes work?
<Firetech> then login as normally (the password won't show while you're typing)
<Chislon_> oh like write on a real piece of paper, ok.. heh heh
<Firetech> Chislon_: no, you're gonna be out of KDE for a while...
<dreumah> my download manager is odd, its showing  x mb / x mb and both are climbing at the same rate, 100% constantly
<Chislon_> ok
<dreumah> was up wit tat?
<Firetech> when you get logged in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Firetech> then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" (note: gdm before, kdm now)
<Chislon_> ok
<Firetech> If you get an error, the easiest thing is to reboot, but that shouldn't be needed.
<Firetech> that's it.
<Chislon_> ok
<rodolfo> hi, I installed webmin, but can't login with the root password I set (login invalid). what can I do?
<Chislon_> thank you, ill brb
<markc> Firetech> isn't there some command to swap login managers ?
<Firetech> markc: it's just that that gdm seems to be running although he chose kdm
<markc> but like, /etc/X11/default-display-manager needs to say /usr/bin/kdm or else gdm will keep starting on boot
<Firetech> markc: I think that one already says kdm
<markc> I assume xorg uses that file, maybe it depends on /etc/rc2.d*kdm or *gdm
<Firetech> Chislon_: how did it go?
<Chislon_> ok :)
<Chislon_> soso now im kubuntu? ^^
<Chislon_> fine
<Chislon_> *so
<Firetech> Chislon_: did the login screen loog different now?
<Firetech> *look
<Chislon_> ya blue and said kubuntu
<Firetech> then you're fully kubuntu :)
<Firetech> congratulations.
<markc> indeed
<monchy> enjoy, KDE is fun to tinker around with
<markc> well done Firetech :)
<Firetech> markc: thank you
<Firetech> it's a lot easier for newcomers to use sudo...
* Chislon_ cheers!
<Chislon_> thank you Firetech and markc for your help
<Firetech> nano is quite complicated if you think you can use the mouse...
<Chislon_> thanks monchy 
<markc> Firetech> you trying to get me into an argument ? :)
<Firetech> no
<Firetech> Just a discussion :P
<Chislon_> how do i uninstall gnome then?
<Chislon_> isnt there a newver verson of xchat then 2.4.1? isnt it at 2.4.3?
<markc> Chislon_> hmm, apt-remove ubuntu-desktop _might_ work
<monchy> yes 2.4.3
<Chislon_> how do i update my xchat
<Chislon_> markc, will that delte any of the g apps ?
<dreumah> how do i ubdate my kvirc
<Firetech> markc: that doesn't work
<markc> Chislon_> I don't know what it will actually do, it will provide a list of what it would do and allow you to y/n
<thoreauputic> Chislon_: no, it's just a metapackage
<Firetech> Chislon_: my advice is to leave it...
<Chislon_> oh, ok
<Chislon_> thoreauputic, hey, and i dont know what that means, and im kubuntu now^^
<Chislon_> Firetech, ok, until im more familiar and know what im doing?
<markc> Chislon_> you need half of gnaome/gtk for firefow/openoffice etc anyway
<Chislon_> markc, oh ok
<Firetech> I have left it, but I use a lot of the original ubuntu apps
<thoreauputic> Chislon_: it means ubuntu-desktop is basically just a list of dependencies
<Chislon_> ok
<Chislon_> so basically i want to keep it?
<Chislon_> and i dont really know what it means to be a list of dependencies
<Firetech> kind of
<Chislon_> will do
<thoreauputic> Chislon_: it doesn't really matter
<Chislon_> ok
<thoreauputic> Chislon_: it won't uninstall anything at all, really
<Chislon_> how do i update xchat? and can i make xchat do its autologon but not open or leave open the schat server list?
<Chislon_> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> Chislon_: what's wrong with the default xchat? Works fine as far as I can see...
<Firetech> Chislon_: the only scenario where you don't want it is if you have a hard disk with 2 mb free space after installing kubuntu, and/or if you're a "no, I won't EVER use a GTK app", which I guess you're not.
<thoreauputic> well, xchay is gtk2 for a start...
<thoreauputic> *xchat
<rodolfo> hi, does anyone use webmin?
<Firetech> oops, i forgot a " user" after that quote...
<Chislon> Firetech, right ok thank you
<Chislon> Firetech, no problem
<Firetech> There are some people that will never use a KDE/Qt app...
<Chislon> thoreauputic, i dunno, isnt it best to use the latest version
<Chislon> wont i end up using a command that updates everything anyway?
<Firetech> Chislon: not until you've found a bug in the version you have :P
<thoreauputic> Chislon: if you keep your system up to date with security, you'll be fine
<Firetech> some newer versions of software break things :P
<Chislon> really? why is that, oh
<thoreauputic> Chislon: just do a regular reload/update
<Chislon> what is that and how do i do it
<thoreauputic> Chislon: you can do it with kynaptic/synaptic or apt
<thoreauputic> Chislon: just check that you have the security reppositories enabled
<Chislon> how do i do that
<Firetech> Chislon: you did that before
<Firetech> when you removed #'s
<Chislon> oh
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> well do i need a fireall?
<Chislon> and antivirus?
<Chislon> er firewall
<thoreauputic> Chislon: the sources file tells the system where to look :)
<thoreauputic> Chislon: you don't need anivirus
<Chislon> and im told no need for spyware thing, or that there are no spyware things?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, sources tells the system where to look for what
<pointwood> hrm...no eclipse .deb available?
<thoreauputic> and unless you are running services you don't need  afirewall either
<Firetech> Chislon: he's talking about the security repository, which you should have enabled when you removed #'s
<thoreauputic> Chislon: sources.list tells the system  where to look for apps and updates
<Firetech> thoreauputic: he's got that enabled
<thoreauputic> Firetech: OK
<thoreauputic> :)
<Firetech> I helped him with that 10 minutes ago
<Chislon> oh ok kool
<Chislon> and what is running services entail, meaning if im doing a server?
<thoreauputic> Firetech: yeah, sorry to jump in :)
<Firetech> thoreauputic: np...
<thoreauputic> Chislon: stuff like web servers, ssh, nfs etc
<thoreauputic> Chislon: by default, ubuntu/kubuntu doesn't listen on any external ports
<Chislon> ok well i dunno what ssh or nfs and stuff is
<Chislon> thoreauputic, not sure what that means exactly
<thoreauputic> Chislon: so don't worry about it now :)
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> i thought people us antiviruses tho like ClamOS or somethign?
<Chislon> isnt it safer to have an antivirus and firewalll?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: all you need to know is that your system is locked down pretty safely by default
<thoreauputic> Chislon: viruses for linux are practically unknown up 'til now
<Chislon> antivirus wouldnt run all the time anyways right? 
<thoreauputic> Chislon: even the few that exist are pretty much harmless anyway, and no up to date system is vulnerable to them
<thoreauputic> Chislon: don't worry about antivirus unless you are using it with a windows network to clean up mail etc (which I doubt applies)
<Chislon> well im on a home network, and will also be on a small store network with the comp?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: linux antivirus is actually designed to catch windows viruses, not linux ones ;)
<markc> wow, thank you to whoever gave me a link to the 32bit chroot forum pages, you saved me from reinstalling gentoo!
<Chislon> isnt gentoo another distro?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Chislon> thoreauputic, waht about the home and small store network?
<Chislon> why run more htan one distro?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: it really depends on what you plan to do with your linux install - the risks start when you run mail servers, web servers and the like
<thoreauputic> Chislon: he was saying someone's help stopped him from returning to his previous distro
<Chislon> ok... well i wont be running servers, but ill be on the home network and a store network, small store... ?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, oh i see
<markc> Chislon> who me?... I was about to remove this lovely kubuntu install and put in Gentoo back on, because they have a seemless 32bit mulitlib system
<dreumah> markc you are on an amd64?
<Chislon> markc, oh ok
<markc> dreumah> yes
<Chislon> Firetech, what now? :)
<dreumah> why intall of kubuntu are you on the amd64?
<dreumah> what*
<Chislon> markc, you said cua htey have seemless 32 bit multilib system, does that mean kubunto doesnt?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: he's using amd64
<Firetech> Chislon: what is the questin, I'm doing some other stuff...
<Chislon> Firetech, ok sorry, thank you very much for your help
<markc> Chislon> no, kubuntu uses a chroot system to run 32bit apps... someone said ubuntu won't have nultilib support until Debian porper does and that means it's years away (probably)
<Chislon> thoreauputic, so on the home network and small store one u dont think i need antivirus? seems like i should have atleat a firewall though?
<Chislon> markc, oh so what is it that made you stay
<thoreauputic> Chislon: if you want a firewall, look at guidedog or firestarter
<markc> dreumah> sorry, hoary.. considering breezy
<thoreauputic> sorry "guarddog"
<Chislon> marc ?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<thoreauputic> Chislon: relax about the antivirus - it isn't necessary
<dreumah> hoary, but the amd64 for i386 installation
<dreumah> ?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok
<RetroMan> hey guys, do you know how I can run a few commands after kde has booted?
<RetroMan> (automatically)
<Chislon> breezy is a king of kubuntu?
<markc> Chislon> I just read a nice howto on now to set up a chroot environment, enough to run the few 32bit apps I'd like to use... gentoo will take me DAYS to get all of kde compiled again
<thoreauputic> RetroMan: put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Chislon> markc, oh ok
<Chislon> and i meant kind not king
<Chislon> thoreauputic, but firewall is good?
<RetroMan> thanks
<markc> Chislon> breezy is the next version of ubuntu/kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Chislon: sure, get guarddog or firestarter
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<dreumah> does the kubuntu amd64 installation support java?
<RetroMan> thoreauputic: does it need a special filename scheme?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: you'll learn a bit about firewalls at least :)
<thoreauputic> RetroMan: I just used a bash script
<Chislon> markc, oh ok thanks, waht kind of animal is it
<thoreauputic> RetroMan: I believe there is another way involving a special format
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<markc> dreumah> the ibm one is 64 bit, maybe the sun jre is too.. but I think there are problems with the blackdown java stuff
<RetroMan> ok, ill look into it, thanks
<dreumah> the sun jre isnt
<thoreauputic> RetroMan: an executble script appears to work fine
<thoreauputic> *executable
<markc> dreumah> I had 64bit java working fine with gentoo
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Chislon> alright well im gonna go a bit, thanks for the help everyone
<RetroMan> do you know how it could be done on a server machine that doesnt boot into a WM?
<markc> dreumah> I haven't seen mention of the 64bit IBM jre anywhere yet so I haven't tried it on kubuntu yet... I might just do the 32bit chroot thing and go with that solution for java, flash and w2codecs... and skype
<dreumah> i am just going to install kubuntu for i386 and wait until breezy is better
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<markc> dreumah> I haven't seen any flash crap for at least a year!
<dreumah> so is breezy better to have for amd64 then?
<markc> dreumah> no idea, but I hope so
<thoreauputic> RetroMan: you would insert a startup script in /etc/init.d/ with relevant links if applicable, or the quick and dirty method is to add commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> but that isn't the recommended way...
<markc> dreumah> I have little amd64 boxes I want to sell... so I need to have some cream puff stuff working
<RetroMan> thanks
<markc> dreumah> I don't want to sell boxes with gentoo on them, too hard for end users to deal with, kubuntu is a much better proposition
<rodolfo> I have a problem with webmin, can't login. does anyone use it?
<dreumah> hmmm the thing is certain apps dont work with amd64 in kubuntu
<dreumah> like java
<dreumah> the new kvirc
<markc> rodolfo> no but dpkg-reconfigure webmin might help
<RetroMan> rodolfo on (k)ubuntu webmin behaves strangely at first because there is no real su password
<rodolfo> I set the root pwd but the login fails... I'll try with reconfigure
<markc> dreumah> yes but apparently they will in a chroot, I am about to find out
* |ParanOid| is away: (Linux Offline -- user Offline )
<dreumah> i dont know what that is, but tell me if you get them to work
<markc> dreumah> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<markc> dreumah> FWIW I started a #kubuntu-amd64 channel
<Dent> markc: nice
<markc> Dent> well it would be if there was more then me in it :)
<Dent> well, now it is
<rodolfo> markc, RetroMan: it worked copying the root password in /etc/webmin/miniserv.users from /etc/shadow; thanks
<Dent> you kwaaaaayzee man
<Dent> glad it worked, though.
<LordHoto> hi
<MoreFX> hi
<MoreFX> newbie-question concerning PCMCIA card
<MoreFX> I have the pcmcia running
<MoreFX> If i restart it, no PCMCIA card ist found
<MoreFX> although one card is present
<MoreFX> how do I configure the pcmcia to "see" my cards
<MoreFX> ?
<_ggilbert_> well first you need to find a goat
<_ggilbert_> The most common problem I've seen with pcmcia is when the memory windows and ioports in the default config don't quite match your computer
<_ggilbert_> What type of notebook is it?
<_ggilbert_> most x86 notebooks seem to be fairly well standardized, but powerbooks and ibooks seem to be all over the place
<MoreFX> Fujitsu/Simens Amilp A
<_ggilbert_> try cardctl ident
<_ggilbert_> what does that say?
<MoreFX> Socket 0:
<MoreFX>   no product info available
<MoreFX> Socket 1:
<MoreFX>   no product info available
<_ggilbert_> try looking for errors in /var/log/kern.log
<MoreFX> I see some messages like IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean
<_ggilbert_> that's ok. anything that looks bad?
<MoreFX> that's all (more or less)
<_ggilbert_> does your computer beep at all when you insert the card?
<MoreFX> no
<_ggilbert_> do you have any other cards you can test with?
<MoreFX> do I have to enable hotplugging somewhere?
<_ggilbert_> It should work right out of the box
<MoreFX> no, I don't
<MoreFX> but the card works under Win and Suse 9.2
<_ggilbert_> what type of card?
<MoreFX> WLAN
<_ggilbert_> What type?
<MoreFX> used to run fine with NDISwrapper
<MoreFX> Linksys WPC54g
<_ggilbert_> that could be the problem. dont know if ubuntu has ndiswrapper
<KaiL> _ggilbert_: is has
<MoreFX> yes, it does
<MoreFX> bot the hardware is not recognized
<KaiL> MoreFX: your card has a broadcom chip
<MoreFX> yup
<KaiL> I have the same :)
<KaiL> and guess, which version of ndiswrapper you need :)
<MoreFX> as i said: it was running under Suse 9.2 until today
<KaiL> 1.0-rc3 at least - hoary has 1.0-rc2...
<_ggilbert_> I dont see anything special about pcmcia on that machine 
<_ggilbert_> and if there are no errors, I'm at a bit of a loss for idea
<KaiL> MoreFX: in short: you need to update your ndiswrapper
<MoreFX> no, I don't think so
<MoreFX> is not the Wrapper
<KaiL> did I say, that I have the same card? ;)
<MoreFX> the pcmcia-daemon ist not seeing the hardware
<KaiL> it's not visible to pcmcia-tools, but it is in lspci
<_ggilbert_> MoreFX: No one else seems to have better ideas, I don't imagine it could hurt 
<MoreFX> that has nothing to do with the ndiswrapper
<MoreFX> but it won't help eighter ;-)
<MoreFX> btw: I have the latest ndis-version!
<KaiL> MoreFX: look at lspci output and you'll find it
<snowseal> where can i find the infrared port in kde?
<MoreFX> KaiL: you are right! 
<KaiL> did I say, that I have the same card? ;)
<KaiL> now ndiswrapper -i <that .inf file from the cd>
<MoreFX> I am all set now :-)
<KaiL> and finnaly you'll see the driver but not the device with ndiswrapper -l
<MoreFX> the ndisdriver is already running.
<KaiL> except you update(d) to >=1.0-rc3
<MoreFX> It just took several minutes until the card was "present" - strange ...
<MoreFX> KaiL: rc1.02-1
<MoreFX> KaiL: sorry: rc1.0-2
<KaiL> so have fun with updating ndis
<MoreFX> I will ;-)
<MoreFX> Thanx for helping!
<tofirius> how do you remove grub from the boot process?
<treke> how so?
<treke> grub is a bit important :)
<tofirius> yes, but a friend's panicking w/an office pc that won't boot, so he wants to remove grub
<tofirius> he loaded kubuntu & then grub won't find linux
<tofirius> he wanted to dual boot
<treke> what error does he get?
<tofirius> so he loaded kubuntu onto a usb drive
<tofirius> let me ask hiim
<treke> removing grub woulld not really help the situation too much  since it would probably leave you with a totally unbootable machine
<treke> but with grub installed you should be able to finesse it into booting the old install
<tofirius> so grub overwrites the windows boot process?
<tofirius> how
<treke> were you trying to dual boot two linuxes or linux and windows?
<tofirius> he said the error he would get was 21 & then 15
<Firetech> tofirius: it the other OS is windows, insert a windows install cd, go to the recovery console and run fixmbr, then grub is gone
<tofirius> linux & win
<treke> yeah that would do it. I thiought the second os was linux for some reason :)
<Firetech> It is a bit complicated to boot linux from a USB-drive, you have to edit some config-files
<tofirius> aha
<treke> if you put the bootloader in the mbr for the usbdrive, some computers can boot from a usb device
<tofirius> i'm relaying this on to him.... he doesn't have irc right now
<foodcoman> Would anyone know a link which would show how to update a Network-less Kubuntu  system via CD, DVD or USB key?
<_Church_of_FoamY> in my computers bios i have a setting for os/2 for memory greator than 64mb 
<_Church_of_FoamY> if i enable this will it increase the performance of my box?
<tofirius> thanks guys for your help
<tofirius> take care
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone
<abisen> is kubuntu as stable as ubuntu !! one of my prof's wants to install kbuntu on his new laptop ?
<abisen> we have been using ubuntu for sometime on laptops without any major issues ? i mean like suspend/resume video output etc..
<spiral> abisen: kubuntu is only ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...
<spiral> abisen: so it's as stable... in fact, except kde / gnome... there is no difference
<Tm_T> spiral: and maybe remove gnomish ;p
<abisen> so i should install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop and not download kbuntu iso
<Tm_T> abisen: yes
<abisen> spiral: huh i already downloaded 75% of the CD now i need to download ubuntu :( 
<monchy> may as well just finish the download if your that far into it
<abisen> ubuntu is great ... configures everything out of the box i love it.
<abisen> earlier my first few days just went by ... configuring wi-fi sound video etc.. .etc...
<abisen> so in kubuntu it uses ESD as the sound daemon or arts ? ?
<spiral> abisen: arts
<spiral> abisen: all kde... you can still use the CD from kubuntu...
<abisen> spiral: and if i install from kbuntu CD can i install synaptic and other gnome stuff too...
<spiral> abisen: yes, same package database for kubuntu & ubuntu
<spiral> abisen: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on a kubuntu, & you get a kubuntu + ubuntu, and the same for kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu
<abisen> great !!! ... 81% done :) -- this will be my first kubuntu installation... .. thanks everybody for the advices... 
<spiral> abisen: :-)
<juanjo4x4> hi
<juanjo4x4> i got 2 questions
<juanjo4x4> is there anybody
<abisen> lots of ppl
<juanjo4x4> oh i see
<abisen> just ask ... i got lots of good replies... maybe i might answer some of yours ..
<juanjo4x4> q1 how do i fix knetworkconf problem
<abisen> juanjo4x4: what's the problem ...
<juanjo4x4> i use the amd64 variant of kubuntu 5.04
<abisen> juanjo4x4: what's the problem ... i dont have knetworkconf installed on my laptop ... why do you use it? ??
<juanjo4x4> i configure the network with sudo ifconfig ..
<kay> you ought to just edit /etc/network/interfaces and read man interfaces
<juanjo4x4> but in kde i cant do it after i installed kdelibs
<juanjo4x4> ok
<abisen> juanjo4x4: i use ubuntu and i love the network-admin tool 
<juanjo4x4> the only thing sucks to me is tha i have to set up my network configuration after every boot up
<juanjo4x4> i prefer kde than gnome
<abisen> juanjo4x4: I love it because i have two network cards one wi-fi and i can simply click and activate deactivate change the essid and do lots of things with it
<abisen> juanjo4x4: but i am sure the tool will work fine even on kubuntu /... 
<juanjo4x4> abisen thanks
<abisen> kde should have something like that ..(applet-able)
<juanjo4x4> not exactly like the applet you said, but something like that
<juanjo4x4> the reason i use kubuntu is thai i prefer kde
<juanjo4x4> my experienece with gnome, was terrific in other distributions
<abisen> juanjo4x4: i love the KDE look and even loads of features to connect with the network but some how on my P-III laptops that i support in my lab GNOME uses less resource or are more responsive 
<robin_> upgrade your PC than :)
<juanjo4x4> but you are talking about gnome 2.8
<juanjo4x4> abisen:  isn't it a litle heavy 4 your computer?
<buz> how can i get openoffice 2 to print landscape?
<buz> it ignores my settings
<robin_> I'm really a pro-kde user, but I actually have worked the last half year with Gnome, and it isn't that bad as i thought, but kde is much much nicer though.
<juanjo4x4> robin_: i'm with you
<juanjo4x4> i got gnome in fedora at work
<juanjo4x4> and i'm a little lost, betewen the diferences
<juanjo4x4> but it is also good
<juanjo4x4> ok thaks 4 your help
<juanjo4x4> and sorry 4 mu english,i'm spanish
<juanjo4x4> see you...
<robin_> cya
<jrodri> hola
<Tm_T> http://cartman-kde.blogspot.com/2005/06/konversation-news.html
<KaiL> looks cool
<Tm_T> maybe
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey
<buz> stupid bloody oo2
<buz> WTF wont it print landscape
<Alex[RM-UK] > I've searched for ages trying to make it so Konquror wont open it tabs
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I do it?
<monchy> woo batman begins in 9 days
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone?
<Alex[RM-UK] > anyone know how to stop Konqurore from opeing in tabs?
<_Church_of_FoamY> man i have a weard problem
<snowseal> i get 3 fps on opengl screensaver atlantis. is there any way i can tune this performance?
<snowseal> Alex[RM-UK] :  konqueror config probably?
<Tm_T> snowseal: well, I have some problems with it too, somehow it starts just ok but rapidly slow down
<snowseal> Tm_T ack. and direct3d wont work on linux?
<_Church_of_FoamY> has anyone had any problems with the kubuntu install ISO?
<_Church_of_FoamY> and wrighting to cd 
<Tm_T> snowseal: what? haha
<snowseal> oh, so thats funny. hmm, got a good video card that wont perform on linux. :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> don't feel bad i blew my card just the other day
<snowseal> opengl sucks arse
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi again
<Alex[RM-UK] > how to I save my KMenu ... Menus - I DO NOT trust this K menu Edit, it keeps doing it's own thing with the menus - and I would like to keep a backup
<philipacamaniac> you can find it in ~/.kde
<philipacamaniac> I'll tell the exact location in a second (my vmware kubuntu is booting)
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks
<_Church_of_FoamY> how to do the MD5 checksum verification thingy for the kubuntu ISO?/
<kaltsi> hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > philipacamaniac,  is it in the config folder?
<philipacamaniac> Alex[RM-UK] : sorry, not ~/.kde
<philipacamaniac> it is in ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<philipacamaniac> backup that file
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Thanks!
<philipacamaniac> _Church_of_FoamY: md5sum  -cv  file.iso.md5
<_Church_of_FoamY> thank you ^_^
<Alex[RM-UK] > still cant stop Konqueror from opeing in tabs - any ideas?
<philipacamaniac> Alex[RM-UK] : Go to Configure Konqueror
<philipacamaniac> --> Web Behavior
<philipacamaniac> --> Tabbed Browsing    click Advanced Options
<philipacamaniac> Uncheck "Open as tab in existing Konqueror... blah blah"
<philipacamaniac> Sadly, this affects filesystem AND web links, meaning when you call up a link from Konversation, it will open a new Konqueror (assuming your URL links are still associated with Konqueror and not Firefox)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh, Wouldnt of thought it would be in web behaviour
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks,
<philipacamaniac> yes, it needs to be somehow separated into the different view profiles (web links open new tabs, file links open new windows, etc.)
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol, it still does it
<philipacamaniac> whoa, that's dumb
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got it
<Alex[RM-UK] > works now
<Alex[RM-UK] > :) thanks
<philipacamaniac> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > Next task - Cedega lol
<alex> i need some help configuring my airport card (802.11g) in my iBook ppc running the latest version of kubuntu and kde... it just wont work!
<alex> anybody? please help!
<uniq> you won't get it to work.
<uniq> there are no linux drivers for it.
<alex> what!
<alex> aww man...
<uniq> if it's new airport extreme there is no chance at the time beeing.
<uniq> the old airport works.
<alex> wait a minute....
<alex> hmm
<alex> actually my ibook has old airport
<alex> im just used to my new imac g5
<_Church_of_FoamY> why won't my box boot off of the kubuntu install cd?
<alex> what's your box?
<_Church_of_FoamY> but it will boot off of the ubuntu install cd
<_Church_of_FoamY> my linuxbox
<_Church_of_FoamY> you know my computer
<alex> no but what hardwarE?
<_Church_of_FoamY> celeron 1ghz 256mb ram
<_Church_of_FoamY> 120gig hd
<alex> sure you didnt download the ppc instead?
<_Church_of_FoamY> ppc?
<alex> did you check the md5?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea it seems fine
<alex> sorry..
<_Church_of_FoamY> i downloaded it like 4 times now
<alex> ppc is mac
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<alex> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh
<alex> there are different versiona
<alex> *versions
<_Church_of_FoamY> kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<alex> ahh
<_Church_of_FoamY> is the one i downloaded
<alex> what speed did you burn it at?
<_Church_of_FoamY> 10x
<alex> hmm...
<_Church_of_FoamY> i even tryed to burn it on my winbox
<_Church_of_FoamY> @ 52x
<_Church_of_FoamY> and still no go
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(9
<alex> the only thing i could think of is to reburn at slower speeds
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok i'll try it
<alex> k
<uniq> alex: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuIbook 
<alex> is it just me or did kde 3.3 use to have a games menu on the k menu
<uniq> might help you with some issues.
<alex> ahh thx uniq
<uniq> it's basically just my notes from installing. not very informative.
<alex> hmm
<alex> nothing on the old airport
<uniq> no. i have the new one.
<alex> ya
<uniq> i'm sure you'll find some info on ubuntuforums.org or something.
<alex> okay
<philipacamaniac> alex: games on the k menu appear when you install kdegames
<uniq> if you google for 'ibook linux' you'll get alot of hits too.
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm trying it now @ 4x
<alex> ya but everyone seems to just have the internet work out of the box on their machines... its always me :(
<alex> okay foam
<buz> wait
<buz> are you trying to use airport express on that ibook?
<alex> no
<alex> old airport
<buz> mhh that should work
<alex> ahh
<alex> yes, i am
<alex> express as an extension
<alex> to my base
<buz> airport express is not supported
<alex> ahhhhhhhhh
<buz> i mean the card
<buz> access point is probably fine
<alex> wait, express is a base
<alex> extreme is a card
<buz> and 11mbit in the ibook?
<alex> yes
<alex> 54mbit as the base
<buz> should work from what i hear
<alex> works fine in osx
<KaiL> "airport extreme" is a broadcom card. No drivers for it.
<alex> doesnt work in ubuntu, kubuntu and yellowdog
<alex> but im using the old airport card
<furkan> hi
<alex> exactly what setting should i put in network?
<uniq> hey, airport extreme is the base, express is the card.
<alex> there are so many...
<alex> no
<uniq> yes it is.
<alex> or
<alex> hmm
<uniq> i'm right.
<alex> im confused
<uniq> :)
<alex> :)
<alex> http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/
<alex> http://www.apple.com/airportextreme/
<uniq> "Enabled with AirPort Extreme technology, the iBook can surf the Web in..."
<uniq> from http://www.apple.com/ibook/
<uniq> i'm wrong :] 
<alex> ha! :)
<alex> i have a problem... when i click on a control panel and enable administrator mode, i type in my password, wait a few seconds, but then instead of seeing my control panel i see the welcome screen that says: welcome to the kde control center blablabla. how do i fix this!
<philipacamaniac> yeah that's called the admin mode bug
<alex> ahh
<alex> im not the only one then?
<philipacamaniac> it is intermittent at best, and has no current real fix
<alex> darn it
<alex> so how am i supposed to configure my network and go on the internet?
<philipacamaniac> run kcontrol with kdesu
<philipacamaniac> (current workaround)
<alex> how do i do that... sorry im new to linux  :( 
<philipacamaniac> kdesu kcontrol
<_Church_of_FoamY> YAY! it worked ^_^
<alex> yay!
<KaiL> philipacamaniac: reinstalling kcontrol fixes the bug
<alex> oh
<KaiL> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol
<KaiL> :)
<alex> thanks
<alex> :)
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: I haven't seen that as a permanent fix...I'm running 3.4.1, latest updates, and I still occasionally have the problem
<KaiL> here it didn't come back ever
<philipacamaniac> that's promising, at least
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'ma gonna go try it now 
<alex> well at least ill be able to use it at least once
<alex> ok foam
<alex> is it just me or are there no games in kubuntu?
<alex> there used to be in kde 3.3
<philipacamaniac> alex: games on the k menu appear when you install kdegames
<philipacamaniac> sudo apt-get install kdegames
<alex> ok
<alex> ill do that when its done installing kcontrol
<alex> any other cool things i should consider installing?
<philipacamaniac> superkaramba, but you need 0.36, not the 0.35 in the ubuntu repository. It gives you cool desktop eyecandy, like weather applets and things.
<alex> ooooh
<alex> what does kubuntu ship with?
<alex> 0.35?
<alex> otherwise i would have to download ti
<alex> *it?
<philipacamaniac> Well, it doesn't ship with it, you have to get it in kynaptic, and yes it is 0.35
<alex> well ill try that when i get the internet working
<philipacamaniac> good call
<_Church_of_FoamY> well that sucked :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> it won't even boot with my xp cd anymore
<_Church_of_FoamY> weard
<alex> hmm
<alex> what do you currently have installed?
<philipacamaniac> checky your BIOS settings
<_Church_of_FoamY> i had xp on the same hd as my kubuntu
<_Church_of_FoamY> so i qtparted it to get it off cause i thought it was the problem
<alex> hmm
<_Church_of_FoamY> and there isen't any setting in the bios for that
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have an ibm netvista machene type 2254
<philipacamaniac> alex: see this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=199107&postcount=7 for installing superkaramba (once you have Internet)
<_Church_of_FoamY> and it has a very very simple bios
<alex> thanks philipacamaniac
<alex> cant help you there, i know almost nothing about bios since it doesnt exist on any of my computers...
<philipacamaniac> foam, what is installed on any partition has no effect on whether a CD will boot
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<philipacamaniac> alex: no BIOS, how?
<_Church_of_FoamY> but it will boot off of my ubuntu
<_Church_of_FoamY> cd 
<_Church_of_FoamY> O_o
<philipacamaniac> Starting to sound like a cdrom reading error
<alex> i have macs
<alex> no bios there
<philipacamaniac> ahhhh
<alex> open firmware instead
<alex> but not simila
<alex> r
<philipacamaniac> ppc vs. x86 = head explodes
<alex> haha
<alex> actually apple just announced they will be switching to x86 in the next year
<alex> so i will start having bios
<alex> one day
<philipacamaniac> i heard, maybe that's good news. no wait, they said Intel, I didn't hear specifically x86
<alex> no but they also announced x86 today
<_Church_of_FoamY> a screw it i just wanted kubuntu without the ubuntu desktop and crap
<philipacamaniac> oh my, does that mean I can try out tiger some day?
<alex> they have to recompile a lot of software
<alex> maybe!
<alex> with a small hack
<philipacamaniac> _Church_of_FoamY: you can remove gnome stuff easily
<philipacamaniac> of course, who needs Tiger when we have Hoary... :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> onto better things
<_Church_of_FoamY> like whats a good file shareing p2p program for kubuntu?
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok that was really strange....hard core lag for like the last 30sec
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh really sweet how?
<philipacamaniac> kmldonkey (never tried it - but I think that is what you want...)
<_Church_of_FoamY> hmmm tryed it worked kinda crappy
<_Church_of_FoamY> ie coulden't download
<_Church_of_FoamY> so how to remove gnome?
<philipacamaniac> how about qtorrent
<_Church_of_FoamY> hmm how to get?
<philipacamaniac> sudo apt-get qtorrent
<_Church_of_FoamY> and is it kinda like bittoreent?
<philipacamaniac> sorry apt-get install qtorrent
<_Church_of_FoamY> where i have to go to a site and click on a link
<philipacamaniac> it is a kde frontend to BitTorrent... I'm not sure if it has search capabilities, but that's what Google is for
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<ubuntu> whats the username and password for kubuntu live cd?
<abisen> what repos should i add if i need to install adobe acrobat reader, realplayer , java and flash 
<ubuntu> like if i log out how can log back in??
<_Church_of_FoamY> how to remove gnome?
<_Church_of_FoamY> si i only have kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> abisen:http://ubuntuguide.org/
<hussam> what is an Autopackage?
<philipacamaniac> foamy, there are a lot a specific gnome packages to remove, let me find the list
<philipacamaniac> hussam: it is a new way of packaging software...supposedly distribution independant
<philipacamaniac> as in, will install on Slackware, Debian, Kubuntu, you name it
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok
<abisen> philipacamaniac: how do i add the security key the synaptic is saying not authenticate di know we have to import gpg ... is there steps to do that somewhere
<hussam> philipacamaniac: do I need a specific application to install an autopackage or do I just ./aaaaa.package ?
<philipacamaniac> the software developers (the GIMP people for example) have to create the autopackage...I'm not sure if there are any special requirements you need in your distro (of course if you did that defeats the whole purpose)
<philipacamaniac> abisen: you don't need to import a security key... all the repos (except for kubuntu.org) have signed packages
<alex> hmm... "Package kdegames is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<philipacamaniac> abisen: you should be able to safely ignore "Not Authenticated" messages
<alex> just after sudo apt-get install kdegames
<alex> what should i do?
<thor|away> alex: it's in main - your sources are not properly configured
<thor|away> or you failed to update
<alex> well i dont have internet...
<philipacamaniac> that would be why
<alex> it doesnt work
<abisen> wow firefox is not a part of kubuntu and it is for ubuntu ... is konqueror good enough already to compete with firefox
<_Church_of_FoamY> than how are ya here?
<philipacamaniac> apt-get grabs things from the Internet
<alex> im here on osx
<alex> my imac
<philipacamaniac> foamy, loll
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh lol
<alex> lol
<alex> then why did sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol
<alex> work
<philipacamaniac> abisen: mostly, except for Gmail support... although the SVN (development source code version) now passes the Acid2 test, meaning it is better than Firefox
<thor|away> abisen: actually konqueror has been around for longer than firefox :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi
<cevans> Does anyone here use kmail with disconnected imap and a bincimap server?
<abisen> thor|away: well gecko is older than khtml
<philipacamaniac> alex: because that simply removed the package contents and reinstalled them
<alex> ah
<thor|away> abisen: true, good point :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have 2 Hard Drives - HD0(HDA) = Kubuntu, HD1(HDB) = Windows XP
<philipacamaniac> abisen: wait till Zack Rusin puts out a Qt Firefox port
<Alex[RM-UK] > I am trying to confuguirng GRUB to boot to windows when I select it
<Alex[RM-UK] > but when ever I select it and press enter, it comes up with chainloader	+1 and stays there for ever
<abisen> philipacamaniac: wow a Qt port to firefox that'll be good when i can share my bookmarks between konqueror
<Alex[RM-UK] > How can I make GRUB dual boot to XP on a different hard drive?
<philipacamaniac> abisen: well that's what I'm hoping for.. plus Konqueror with Gecko, Firefox with KHTML, and KDE integration in Firefox
<alex> i have yet another problem: when i'm in control center, in network settings, when i click on one of the two available network devices (ethernet and wireless), i click enable, its enabled for maybe one second, then goes back to disabled...
<alex> aargh!!
<Alex[RM-UK] > hi alex lol
<alex> why cant it be as simple as osx (as far as networking)
<alex> hi alex
<alex> lol
<philipacamaniac> alex" that means it is not receiving a DHCP address, and thus can't be enabled
<Alex[RM-UK] > ^^
<alex> oh
<alex> so then i would have to go about and manually enter ip information and such?
<alex> or another fix?
<philipacamaniac> alex: DHCP works fine... assuming your DHCP server (usually your router) is properly connected to your Kubuntu machine, you shouldn't have problems
<alex> well its not connected physically
<philipacamaniac> that's why eth0 wouldn't work
<alex> but it says that eth0 is the wireless
<alex> and eth1 is ethernet
<philipacamaniac> okay well that's why eth1 didn't work
<alex> but eth0 doesnt work either
<philipacamaniac> eth0 seems to have driver issues (still)
<alex> it should
<alex> oh
<alex> hmm
<Alex[RM-UK] > I use DHCP
<philipacamaniac> DHCP works fine when your card works fine
<philipacamaniac> :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > mine's in tip top conditions. nothing wrong with anything
<philipacamaniac> same as Mac and Windoze
<alex> well i have a dual boot mac-hoary and mac works fine
<Alex[RM-UK] > what doesnt actually work?
<alex> im not too sure
<alex> lol
<philipacamaniac> Alex: I know, but the driver for your airport isn't fully supported (AKAIK) 
<alex> so is there any other way to get internet?
<mats> alex: ;) ubuntu on mac works like heaven 
<pat^> hi, are there any boot disks available for kubuntu ? i need to install kubuntu on a notebook, but it doesn't support booting from the external usb drive
<philipacamaniac> plug in...
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have a powerpc in the basement a 5400/120 i think
<alex> whoa
<_Church_of_FoamY> what?
<alex> ive got a g3 on this thing
<alex> how did you get linux on that?
<alex> or did you not
<Alex[RM-UK] > with a cd :P
<_Church_of_FoamY> i get them from the local schools when they upgrade
<_Church_of_FoamY> i diden't yet
<alex> ahh
<alex> sorry
<_Church_of_FoamY> but i was thinking of trying it
<_Church_of_FoamY> i can't sell them with os 9.2.2 anymore
<alex> so there's absolutely no way i could get my wireless hooked up
<_Church_of_FoamY> nothin will run on it
<alex> ya
<alex> way too old
<alex> how fast is it?
<_Church_of_FoamY> the mac
<_Church_of_FoamY> ?
<alex> yes
<_Church_of_FoamY> idunno 100mhz
<philipacamaniac> pat^:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<_Church_of_FoamY> but i got 17 of them i wanna sell
<_Church_of_FoamY> at $50.00 each comes with everything
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya
<alex> bye
<_Church_of_FoamY> keyboard mouse cables ethernet the works
<alex> cool church, 17 wow
<_Church_of_FoamY> so i was thinking of installing ubuntu on them
<_Church_of_FoamY> and selling them to people for there kids
<alex> will it run?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know
<philipacamaniac> I highly doubt it, but again ppc vs. x86 = head explodes
<_Church_of_FoamY> but alot of people have been talking about how they but it on macs
<philipacamaniac> yes, but not ancient macs
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey you never know it might actually work
<_Church_of_FoamY> cause i can get alot more macs if it does
<pestilence> what is the proper way of hibernating in kubuntu?
<_Church_of_FoamY> you take a hammer and........
<philipacamaniac> I can't get it running well on any of my old 386/486 systems
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> i thought linux was desighen for legacy machenes
<pestilence> i would expect an option in the logoff menu, as in gnome/ubuntu.  but there is not.
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think it's in the controll panel options
<_Church_of_FoamY> under power
<alex> and why does my computer say in its text form that it cant find cpu frequency blablabla when waking it from sleep?
<_Church_of_FoamY> that i don't know
<alex> does anyone else have this problem?
<_Church_of_FoamY> you might wanna ask someone else
<alex> ya
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<pestilence> The /usr/bin/klaptop_acpi_helper application does not seem to have the same size or checksum as when it was compiled we do NOT recommend you proceed with making it setuid-root without further investigation
<philipacamaniac> ppc...
<cevans> alex: what type of laptop?
<_Church_of_FoamY> if i get it running i'll tell you guys
<alex> ibook g3
<nmorse> God, Apple's switching to Intel!!!!!!
<_Church_of_FoamY> that way you can useit
<alex> ya, just saw
<_Church_of_FoamY> WHAT????
<alex> hehe
<Choubaka> And Sarge was released. 
<nmorse> I'm scared crapless
<_Church_of_FoamY> where did you see it????
<_Church_of_FoamY> what site?
<alex> macrumors.com for one of the many sites
<cevans> quite a few sites have it
<nmorse> Look anywhere
<Choubaka> http://people.zoy.org/~sam/phd-sarge.png
<Choubaka> ;)
<_Church_of_FoamY> shit that means say good by to the mac
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> i really liked them too
<alex> i dont want that ugly pentium sticker on my next mac! or that jingle: ding, ding dign da diiiiigggnnn!
<Choubaka> nmorse: Even _SLASHDOT_ has reported it ;P
<alex> sucks
<alex> at least amd...
<alex> but no, pentium wtf!
<Choubaka> Anyway, I don't think the quality of laptops will degrade too much.
<alex> oh well
<pestilence> well if /. reported it, it must be true.
<Choubaka> since they're still going to be propritary computers.
<Choubaka> prie* :P
<nmorse> I'm officially quitting Macs (though the addiction may come back)
<Choubaka> Why?
<Choubaka> ;P
<alex> why?
<alex> its still osx
<alex> just the cpu changes
<Choubaka> It's not like the PowerPC makes a mac good.
<alex> everything is the same, basically
<alex> ya
<alex> exactly Choubaka
<philipacamaniac> although the G5 chip is 64 bit... and they usually include 2 chips
<Choubaka> And as I sad, as far as I know apple is still going to regulate what hardware you use.
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea but it still won't be the same :(
<Choubaka> said*
<philipacamaniac> so we'd be talking about x64 if this were comparable
<Choubaka> foqifjioqejw typos.
<alex> well its not going to happen overnight
<alex> slowly over a few years
<Choubaka> this is just hearsay, but they say that apple is not going to use a BIOS in their comps
<alex> just ibm couldnt keep up
<nmorse> 2 years
<alex> yay!
<Choubaka> just Openfirmware.
<alex> i hate bios
<nmorse> Two dadgum years till all Macs run on Intel!
<alex> yuck
<philipacamaniac> I highly doubt the x86 statements... 32-bit is an ancient 10-year old architecture
<Choubaka> You probably won't be seeing any general el-crappy-cheapo computers running OS X though.
<_Church_of_FoamY> <span class="textPln">At Apple's Worldwide Developer Conference today,
<_Church_of_FoamY> CEO Steve Jobs announced plans to deliver Macs using Intel
<_Church_of_FoamY> microprocessors by this time next year, and to transition all of its</span>
<_Church_of_FoamY> thats just a portion of the article
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(
<philipacamaniac> My guess is the contract includes intel creating a new line of processors for Mac
<Choubaka> I'm saying the quality of macs is unlikely to go down.
<_Church_of_FoamY> http://www.macnn.com/
<_Church_of_FoamY> it won't be the same "feel" though
<Choubaka> Why not?
<_Church_of_FoamY> macs will no longer be "diffrent"
<alex> well they demoed at wwdc macs running tiger and stuff, and later on they revealed this was being demoed on a pentium4
<Choubaka> It'll be cute apple machines with OS X
<Choubaka> just the processor has changed.
<_Church_of_FoamY> i dunno man i still don't like it
<Choubaka> And You can't even see the processor.
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea macs always used like no nmae cpus
<_Church_of_FoamY> no name even
<Choubaka> _Church_of_FoamY: You're just prejudiced.
<alex> apparently the new apps will use "fat" binairies that work on ppc and intel
<philipacamaniac> dual G5s runs infinite circles around a single POS Pentium 4
<alex> ya
<_Church_of_FoamY> no but i tell ya whay an amd box "feels" diffrent than an intell box
<Choubaka> We'll see what happens.
<Choubaka> Don't panic!
<alex> i always hated intel
<alex> preffered amd
<alex> but who knows...
<philipacamaniac> Pentium 4 doesn't even compare -- it isn't in the same league
<Choubaka> I doubt they will use P4s :P
<Choubaka> They will use something 64bit
<philipacamaniac> 32bit vs. 64bit.... what the &*%&# are they thinking?
<nmorse> Pentium M's for laptops could be nice though
<Choubaka> philipacamaniac: hm?
<Choubaka> Who says they're going 32bit? :P
<philipacamaniac> I don't know, I have a Pentium M, and my buddy's new PowerBook puts my Sager to shame
<_Church_of_FoamY> you know what this means though
<Choubaka> They demoed the intelmac stuff on a P4, yes.
<philipacamaniac> Choubaka: P4 is 32 bit
<Choubaka> but that's just to show the transition will be easy.
<KaiL> philipacamaniac: nop.
<_Church_of_FoamY> intell would actually have to desighn something that was actually.......good 
<pestilence> ah....you right click on the battery app, it has the suspend/hibernate options
<KaiL> Prescott is amd64
<Choubaka> OS X and its APIs are portable.
<alex> but the powermacs will not switch from g5 to p4...
* pestilence tries it out (and crosses fingers)
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: amd?
<_Church_of_FoamY> brb i'm gonna go get one of the macs from the basement and try to put ubuntu on it
<KaiL> or call it x86_64 ;)
<Choubaka> Anyway, they _will not_ back to 32bit. 
<Choubaka> I am almost certain of that.
<Choubaka> because it would be idiotic.
<Choubaka> Why would apple do something idiotic?
<alex> apparently the consumer machines will switch first, like the mac mini and ibook, then when intel will have 64bit ready the powermacs will switch too
<ataxic> desperate?
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: I was unaware...
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: googling..
<Choubaka> Now, they're going to use intel processors because intel can make processors cheaper than apple can.
<alex> you mean ibm
<alex> :)
<philipacamaniac> apple didn't make the ppc, IBM did
<philipacamaniac> yeah
<philipacamaniac> :)
<Choubaka> well, yes.
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea but apple makes em better than intell lol
<Choubaka> _Church_of_FoamY: Who knows.
<Choubaka> Maybe they'll come up with something new.
<philipacamaniac> yeah... who knows...
<_Church_of_FoamY> and apple always is meticulus about there parts
<alex> ya, in two years things will change
<Choubaka> And macs will be cheaper.
<alex> yay!
<_Church_of_FoamY> ditto
<Choubaka> and people can run OS X, which is a wonderful OS, virus-free and all that.
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh i'm shure it will get viruses 
<Choubaka> Well, some.
<_Church_of_FoamY> all popular osses get them 
<_Church_of_FoamY> it just takes a while
<Choubaka> But it's not as bad as Windows. :)
<alex> does linux have viruses?
<_Church_of_FoamY> true
<philipacamaniac> It matters not to anyone in here, because we all love Kubuntu+KDE
<Choubaka> None active.
<_Church_of_FoamY> only 2 that i know of
<nmorse> No, popularity has nothing to do with virus attacks
<Choubaka> Windows gets even fiercer competition! Yayay.
<_Church_of_FoamY> but they can't do anything
<alex> well unless a virus can somehow get root acces, there will be no viruses
<nmorse> Apache gets fewer viruses than ISS
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> But it's way more popular
<philipacamaniac> alex: they are called rootkits
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: can you name another OS besides Windows that gets viruses? I can't think of one...
<alex> ahh, sorry
<Choubaka> And OS X is easier to use than Windows, they say.
<alex> oh ya
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know linux is really growing in popularity sence last year
<philipacamaniac> alex: never seen one in the wild, but they supposedly exist
<_ubuntu> i cant decide between kubunutu and ubuntu ...
<Choubaka> _ubuntu: try both
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Choubaka> you know, they're the same distro
<_Church_of_FoamY> they just do things a diffrent way
<Choubaka> install ubuntu first, then install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<_ubuntu> yes, i mean kde or gnome
<nmorse> Use ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nmorse> If you try GNOME, you'll love KDE when you find it
<alex> can i do the same with kubuntu?
<mats> why would you? :p
<mats> hihi
<alex> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<philipacamaniac> KDE seems to be more integrated together, while GNOME (in Ubuntu) seems to be more polished
<alex> dunno ;)
<thoreauputic> philipacamaniac: the new xfce4 is very nice too, actually
<philipacamaniac> I agree.. it is quite nice
<gensn> i heared something about kde4 "plasma" and stuff... is there something planned for gnome (3?)
<alex> what kind of a name is xfce4?? lol
<thoreauputic> alex: I expect there's a nerdy story behind that one :)
<alex> hehe
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> how do I h
<alex> anyway its pretty amazing that this news of apple and intel made its way even into a kubuntu irc channel...
<thoreauputic> alex: but then, what kind of a name is "XP" for that matter ;-)
<philipacamaniac> gensn: yeah... can't remember... oh yeah: http://gnome.org/~seth/
<bobbyd> how do I change the font size in kynaptic? the fonts are huge...
<thoreauputic> alex: quite afew linux people run macs ( I have ubuntu on an iBook G4 for example)
<alex> thoreauputic: yeah lol
<alex> ah
<alex> me too
<philipacamaniac> xfce = Cholesterol Free Environment (so I guess it should be CFE)
<thoreauputic> ah
<gensn> philipacamaniac: yeah, there open gl "wobble-windows" are nice :)
<philipacamaniac> see my latest blog entry for a roundup of KDE4 coolness: http://www.philipandjenny.com/2005/06/06/kde-4-will-be-awesome/
<hussam> guys, I have a question. what is this file /proc/kcore ?  It is a 384MB file
<philipacamaniac> gensn: I hope it is cool, so KDE can be better :)
<alex> okay well i have to go, be guys!
<alex> *bye
<philipacamaniac> competition is good
<thoreauputic> hussam: /proc is virtual - it doesn't really take up the space you are seeing
<_Church_of_FoamY> forgot i had to download the ubuntu ISO again
<gensn> true that :>
<_Church_of_FoamY> :P
<mats> hihi
<alex> bye
<philipacamaniac> hussam: linux treats processes and memory space as files
<hussam> thoreauputic: Ok 
<hussam> so this file is 384MB because I have 384MB of ram on this PC?
<philipacamaniac> indeed
<gensn> i like kde and used in on suse, but i think gnome is a little bit faster sometimes, but not so user friendly... ah dunno... 
<philipacamaniac> KDE really does want a faster machine... but the latest GNOME is getting up there, too.
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: is there an ETA for KDE 4?
<morten> Aloha :)
<thoreauputic> gensn: interesting - KDE "feels" a bit quicker on this machine
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: 2006 is all we know
<_Church_of_FoamY> why does it want a faster machene?
<hussam> I'm installing xfce 4.2.2 now using xfce4-4.2.2-installer.bin
<morten> ... where was it you could get that thing that would fix kdelibs __
<morten> ?? even
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: hopefully before longhorn
* thoreauputic uses fluxbox mainly anyway
<philipacamaniac> :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> philipacamaniac: about the same time as Duke Nukem Forever , then ;-) ?
<philipacamaniac> no, no... KDE has good release history
<_Church_of_FoamY> what is fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: fluxbox is a very small, quick window manager
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok
<philipacamaniac> but KDE 3.5 will almost certainly come first (Fall 2005)
<_Church_of_FoamY> i get it
<morten> .... Once there was a link in the "headline" to where that shell-file-thingie that fixed kdelibs could be downloaded.. anyone remember where _
<_Church_of_FoamY> how come when i'm doing alot of things the music i play get kinda skippy?
<philipacamaniac> Some discussion of the release schedule... http://commit-digest.org/index.php?issue=jun32005
<thoreauputic> morten: if you mean kdelibs-debug.sh , I have a copy here
<morten> Yup.. thats the one..
<thoreauputic> morten: I could probably DCC it to you if you like
<philipacamaniac> does he need that? There is an updated kdelibs...
<morten> What ever DCC means ... it would be great :)
<morten> (is kinda new to linux and irc thingie)
<thoreauputic> yes, I don't think it's necesary
<nmorse> ftp://www.betterthanducttape.com/kdelibs-debug.sh has it too
<morten> Ill just get it from there
<thoreauputic> morten: are you sure you need it?
<hussam> philipacamaniac: does this "/usr/share/autopackage" directory exist on your PC?
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<morten> Nope.. i did last time i installed kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> hussam: no
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: do you have on-board sound?
<RetroMan> church: how much RAM do you have?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yes
<_Church_of_FoamY> 128mb
<philipacamaniac> hussam: http://commit-digest.org/index.php?issue=jun32005
<_Church_of_FoamY> i mean 256mb
<philipacamaniac> hussam: sorry, wrong link
<thoreauputic> morten: the kdelibs issue is fixed now
<morten> ahhh, ok.. then I dont need it :)
<philipacamaniac> hussam: http://autopackage.org
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: well, sound uses CPU so if you are doing something CPU intensive your sound might suffer
<_Church_of_FoamY> is that just onboard?
<_Church_of_FoamY> or any sound at all?
<thoreauputic> a dedicated sound card will always perform best, of course
<thoreauputic> if it's any good
<philipacamaniac> hussan: looks like all you have to do to a .package file is make it executable (right click - properties - permissions - is executable)
<philipacamaniac> *hussam
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have an ISA one a sb-16 i think
<hussam> philipacamaniac: Ok , got that
<_Church_of_FoamY> lool
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: ISA can be a pain to configure
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey is there a program that will let you record internet radio?
<nmorse> The only sound card that uses less CPU is really the Audigy series
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok 
<gensn> i hate that -  why does ctrl+c / ctrl+v - copy / paste not work properly whith kde?
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: sure, get streamripper and streamtuner
<nmorse> They have a built-in DSP that cuts down on CPU usage
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think i can get one of those
<nmorse> Foamy, don't bother
<_Church_of_FoamY> is that an apt-get?
<_Church_of_FoamY> or a synaptic thing?
<nmorse> Just set whatever program you use to play sound to a higher priority
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: yes
<_Church_of_FoamY> sweet
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: get both 
<morten> Anyone of you tried that... GTK-QT thingie.. that makes GTK-windows look like QT (or something like that)
<nmorse> Yeah, I use it
<thoreauputic> streamtuner works with streamripper to rip mp3 etc from shoutcast
<morten> Is it good __
<nmorse> The only problem is the GTK File selector is still as ugly as sin
<nmorse> It works great otherwise
<abisen> hey i installed firefox on kubuntu and the fonts on the firefox interface are too small .. where do i make them appear decent ??
<philipacamaniac> abisen: in the interface, or on webpages?
<abisen> philipacamaniac: interfaces
<philipacamaniac> abisen: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt  ?
<abisen> philipacamaniac: nopes
<philipacamaniac> abisen: having that package allows you to control the font size of gnome/gtk applications
<abisen> philipacamaniac: installing ... 
<philipacamaniac> abisen: once installed, a new option in the KDE Control Center will appear in Appearence & Themes: "GTK Styles and Fonts"
<abisen> philipacamaniac: thanks a lot ... i am installing them now !!! internet speed is slow...it's still downloading 
<abisen> philipacamaniac: that'll help a lot right now ... firefox looks ugly
<philipacamaniac> you might also install the Firefox Plastikfox Crystal SVG theme (from the Firefox theme site)
<abisen> somehow the KDE looks much more slicker faster and cleaner in kubuntu as compared to SuSE's version on KDE
<gensn> definitly faster
<philipacamaniac> abisen: probably because of the lipstik/plastik window themes
<abisen> gensn: and 200% less cluttered
<thoreauputic> abisen: kubuntu is a nice job, indeed
<morten> what is the "misc windows fonts" package called in apt-get ??
<philipacamaniac> morten: msttcorefonts
<nmorse> mscorewebfonts?
<_Church_of_FoamY> why wont stream runner pull up stations from live365.com but it will for shoutcast?
<philipacamaniac> yeah that too
<mats> look in /usr/lib/kde3 i dont know
<morten> Tanks :)
<bobbyd> how do I add a new group for users to be part of?
<philipacamaniac> sudo addgroup
<morten> "Custom Firefox Forms - Make you firefox form widgets look decent" is from them auto script for new users.... there are some of the things in that script i dont want, so I'm installing them manual... what is that package called ....
<morten> (will soon be finished asking questions)
<nmorse> Is there some dadgum way to dadgum make the PlastikFox buttons smaller?
<philipacamaniac> dadgum yes
<philipacamaniac> nmorse: dadgum right click that there toolbar and hit yer customize, then check that there box that says "Use Small Icons"
<philipacamaniac> :)
<dtorg29> no on gaim
<abisen> i am building/installing vmware and it needs kernel sources what package do i install for that i installed linux-source and it downloaded a tar.gz in /usr/src/ i need the kernel source ???
<abisen> i need linux-headers-i386 meta package :) 
<philipacamaniac> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<philipacamaniac> (assuming you are using the 386 kernel)
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: ok, when I do sudo usermod -G newGroup myUser then I log out and back in and do groups, I don't see the new group
<philipacamaniac> has anyone got full Gmail to work in Konqueror yet?
<Chislon> hi
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: do it from a Konsole... have you created the group yet
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: oops, I just screwed the groups on my user
<Chislon> when using the kde messenger it tries to save my password in te k wallets thing.... but when i put in the password i just set up, it says read error, possibly wrong password... i dont get it
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: how do I restore the default groups?
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: hold on
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: btw, you shouldn't need to log out to apply a group change
<_Church_of_FoamY> any idea why streamcast won't see stations from live365.com
<_Church_of_FoamY> but shoucast stations work
<bobbyd> _Church_of_FoamY: ports are blocked?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i can play it through mozilla with kaffiene
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GKUG6U39.html
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: thanks :)
<_Church_of_FoamY> but i can't play it with that program you guys recommended
<_Church_of_FoamY> it dosen't see live365.com
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: also, there should be a group with your username... make sure you are in there too
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's weard 
<_Church_of_FoamY> if it is a port which one?
<_morten> how come that when i get nvidia driver installed everything gets extreamly big.... ?
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: the problem is, I can't modify the user now because I can't get root because I'm not in the sudoers file :(
<bobbyd> _Church_of_FoamY: no idea
<_Church_of_FoamY> beacuse theres a station that i really want to record from live365 and i even know the name of it
<_Church_of_FoamY> i just don't know how to put it in the player
<_Church_of_FoamY> so i can play and record
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: I assume 'adm' is your username?
<philipacamaniac> no... I didn't include the username, adm is another group
<bobbyd> OK
<bobbyd> any ideas about getting to be root?
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: btw, if you don't want users to be able to sudo, just remove them from admin
<philipacamaniac> oh, hmm
<philipacamaniac> other than sudo -i  ?
<bobbyd> where would I run that from?
<nmorse> sudo passwd root
<nmorse> That'll get you a root account
<philipacamaniac> yes, but understand that it isn't recommended by ubuntu devels or canonical
<bobbyd> nmorse: it just says I'm not i nthe sudoers file
<philipacamaniac> okay, you need to be in the admin group
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: but I broke it by nuking my user's groups
<philipacamaniac> hmm, 
<bobbyd> so I can't change the groups I'm in
<bobbyd> oh dear :(
<dabugas> hi
<philipacamaniac> well, if you don't have a working sudo user, you may have to boot from the install cd (or the live cd), and use that root to add your user back to admin
<bobbyd> ok
<bobbyd> how can I use the install CD to do that?
<philipacamaniac> I'm thinking...
<bobbyd> ok, sorry about this
<philipacamaniac> no prob -its fun!
<bobbyd> can't I start in single user mode
<bobbyd> and fix it that way somehow?
<_morten> Anyone have that GTK-QT theme engine as a .deb file ??
<dabugas> i was fiddling with the keyboard layouts in the kde control center and for some reason the (') has turned into accent and the (") into umlauts. any way I can reset xkb? (just "default"ing everything in the control panel didn't work.)
<nmorse> gtk2-theme-gtk-qt or something like that, _morten
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: just reboot, and on the grub menu, choose "recovery mode", it will give you a root prompt (without a password hopefully)
<nmorse> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<nmorse> Is the correct name, _morten
<_morten> Yeah... I think
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: I'm there :)
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: is the default group for a user bob, 'bob'?
<philipacamaniac> then why are you still here? j/k lol
<_morten> ahh well, AFK.. Seinfeld...
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: yes, plus all the other groups
<bobbyd> philipacamaniac: ok cool, it's working, thanks :)
<philipacamaniac> bobbyd: any user created after your first user will not be in any groups
<Chislon> what are iptables
<dabugas> can anyone help me? i've run out of hair! :)
<nmorse> try rogaine
<philipacamaniac> Chislon: IP packet rules, basically a firewall... you can install guarddog (a KDE frontend for configuring iptables)
<philipacamaniac> Chislon: It is in the Universe section of the ubuntu repositories
<Chislon> philipacamaniac, ohh ok thank you
<Chislon> philipacamaniac, is that better htan firestarter? some forums im reading say guarddog isnt secure or somehting?
<philipacamaniac> firestarter is a gnome program, guarddog is KDE. I haven't heard anything about security flaws in either program.
<philipacamaniac> I have to go, see ya later on!
#kubuntu 2005-06-14
<Chislon> can soemoen here help me with my kde wallet?
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn i got it
<_Church_of_FoamY> took a little bit but i got it ^_^
<Chislon> got what
<nmorse> got Ubuntu on a Mac?
<mats> no problem.. i have ubuntu on a mac ;D
<_Church_of_FoamY> no not yet
<_Church_of_FoamY> still working on it 
<nmorse> My iMac G3 won't boot Ubuntu
<nmorse> It goes through the whole install, and then when it reboots it hangs on Loading Kernel
<_Church_of_FoamY> brb
<nmorse> be back in about 1 1/2 hours
<_luke> kubuntu died
<_luke> it killed itself
<_Church_of_FoamY> it jumped off the edge lol
<_luke> it sure did
<_luke> so I'm using yoper now
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn
<_luke> kubuntu was awesome. but I don't like suicidalness
<KaiL> killed? how?
<_luke> it did an fscheck and died
<KaiL> reiserfs? ;)
<_luke> wiped some inodes
<_luke> ext3
<KaiL> then you should worry about your HD
<_luke> well the whole thing was working fine before it did fsck. was working perfectly
<_luke> so I'm seeing what my home can put out :)
<_luke> brb
<_luke> aahh sweet xchat
<_Church_of_FoamY> how to record with stream tuner?
<_Church_of_FoamY> anyone?
<Chislon> i have no idea
<othernoob> hey church, have you ever found out how to enable file sending in kopete or gaim or whatever?
<_Church_of_FoamY> still working on it
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think it has something to do with my router
<othernoob> why?
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's a cheap retarded router
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's the only thing i can think of also
<_Church_of_FoamY> i can't think why i woulden't be able to send or receve files otherwize
<othernoob> well, neither can i, and i dont have a router
<_Church_of_FoamY> weard
<_Church_of_FoamY> i wonder what would cause it?
<_luke> it shouldn't have anything to do with the router, unless the router has a firewall
<othernoob> i have no idea, i was hoping you'd found out
<_luke> but it's still unlikely
<_Church_of_FoamY> accept
<_Church_of_FoamY> than any ideas why we cant send/recv files than?
<_Church_of_FoamY> all it has is nat
<_luke> I acctually have no idea :p probibly just a bug in gaim
<othernoob> i havent tried irc yet, i'm mainly interested in kopete with an icq account
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: to record with streamtuner, you need to have "streamripper" installed - then just click the record button
<Chislon> i need some help with kde wallets
<othernoob> _luke i tried licq, gaim, kopete, none worked
<_Church_of_FoamY> thoreaputic: i have streamtuner but where does it record too?
<_luke> could you send and recieve messages ok?
<othernoob> _luke, yea, chatting works just fine
<_Church_of_FoamY> same here
<_Church_of_FoamY> we just can't send or receve files
<cabajgtr> I don't suppose you know whether it works in winbloze?
<thoreauputic> _Church_of_FoamY: as I said, you need "streamripper" as well - and it rcords to a directory it makes in your home directory
<othernoob> cabajgtr it worked fine when i still used windows
<cabajgtr> I have never gotten in to work on my Mac is MS messenger
<thoreauputic> with the name of the stream/station for the dir it makes
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh nice
<thoreauputic> it also splits the tracks for you
<_Church_of_FoamY> sweet
<_Church_of_FoamY> othernoob i wonder if we should do a bug report
<othernoob> mmh
<cabajgtr> have both of you tried it with other people/clients
<cabajgtr> ?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yes
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have
<_Church_of_FoamY> it dosen't matter i can't send to no one nor can i receve
<_Church_of_FoamY> it's weard
<othernoob> cabajgtr, like i said, i tried licq, gaim, kopete, all with my icq account..
<othernoob> the guy who tried to send me a file knows that it's not his side
<_luke> it might be an icq thing then
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have a cheapo router with nat only....no firewall
<cabajgtr> try a different network?
<cabajgtr> If youre gonna submit a bug report, you have to get specific for them
<othernoob> _luke why would it be a icq thing ?
<_Church_of_FoamY> when i first installed ubuntu a month ago it worked just fine
<_Church_of_FoamY> no problems whatso ever
<_luke> because I've never had a problem with gaim but I use it for msn
<_Church_of_FoamY> than the updates came and i think they may have broken it or something
<cabajgtr> it's definitely possible
<cabajgtr> you could try downgrading
<othernoob> which updates ?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know but theres been a few sence i installed
<_Church_of_FoamY> i wonder if one of them diden't break DCC or some other component
<cabajgtr> you could try removing gaim, and installing it from the debian tree...
<_Church_of_FoamY> hmmm that may work
<_Church_of_FoamY> but it seems to have killed the p2p transfers acrost the board
<cabajgtr> if its a bug, it couldn't make it into debian stable
<_Church_of_FoamY> it dsen't seem to matter what you use
<_Church_of_FoamY> i mean it's really wack
<_Church_of_FoamY> kopete,gaim, all of them it goofed
<_Church_of_FoamY> even DCC
<_luke> well all those programs wouldn't have the same bug..
<cabajgtr> yeah its hard to say, and getting out of the ubuntu tree, could mess other things up if you start changing libraries and stuff
<_luke> do you have any other operating systems on your computer or network?
<othernoob> heh.. a small win partition, which is never ever ever going online..
<_Church_of_FoamY> well yea i have 12 computers
<_Church_of_FoamY> all i'd have to do is fire one up
<_Church_of_FoamY> and put xp on it again
<_luke> then try gaim on your other computers
<_Church_of_FoamY> i switched them all to ubuntu
<_luke> lol mad
<_Church_of_FoamY> i said screw m$ i'm gonna be free ^_^
<_Church_of_FoamY> than i took my pirated xp cd and put it in the microwave for 10 sec
<_Church_of_FoamY> and fried it ^_^
<_luke> lol good on ya
<_Church_of_FoamY> thanx to the many creators and workers of this great distro all of my computers are legit ^_^
<Curalton> hah :)
<_luke> so long as you don't get power vuts
<_luke> cuts**
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> no way i get free electric
<_luke> I reacon thats whats could've killed my kubuntu
<_luke> something like that
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn
<_luke> anyway, fsck finished it off:p
<_Church_of_FoamY> ouch
<_luke> yup
<_Church_of_FoamY> damnit
<_Church_of_FoamY> this HAS to be a bug
* dabugas is off to the sweet arms of Morpheus
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol dream well
<dtorg29> Has anyone ha problems installing cursor themes on kubuntu? I need help thanks
<_Church_of_FoamY> i haven't even tryed yet sorry :(
<Chislon> i opened up Run Command... and typed in sudo apt-get install tuxracer   , then nothing happened, did it do anything or what is Run Command... for?
<kalenedrael> Chislon, likely it wanted to prompt you for a password but couldn't because you didn't open a terminal
<kalenedrael> try typing it in terminal :P
<othernoob> Chislon, you need to  click on options and mark Run in Terminal if you wanna do it that way
<Chislon> kalenedrael, othernoob ok thank you
<Chislon> what other games are there?
<kalenedrael> there is the kdegames package
<othernoob> Chislon: open kynaptic and you'll find a list of games..somewhere..
<Chislon> kalenedrael, othernoob oh ok thank you
<othernoob> yw
<kalenedrael> np
<othernoob> we're a good team kalenedrael, wanna make out :p
<kalenedrael> :p
<Chislon> i tired to run kynaptic and it said this
<Chislon> there was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE.  The message returned by the system was:
<Chislon> Authentication Rejected, reason: None fo the authentication protocls specifried are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Chislon> please check that the "dcopserver" program is running
<Chislon> so what do i do?
<_Church_of_FoamY> god damnit
<_Church_of_FoamY> that was $hitty
<_Church_of_FoamY> for some reason i just coulden't connect
<othernoob> Chislon, no idea, sorry
<Chislon> othernoob, np, thank you
<_Church_of_FoamY> it said my name was in use and i had lost connection
<snowseal> any tip on accessing my infra red device?
<Chislon> im in kynoptic, and i selected somet things to install, then i hit commit changes, and it says confirm changes, but hten what do i do, there isnt a button for confirming that i see?
<othernoob> Chislon. click on that green arrow pointing downwars.
<othernoob> downwards*
<Chislon> othernoob, and then it says confirm changes and then there is nothing to click
<othernoob> uhm.. make the size of the window that popped up a bit bigger
<cabajgtr> I suggest installing synaptic, the kynaptic port is a little buggy, screen sizes, etc
<cabajgtr> And for most things, using apt-get at the command line is a lot faster
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<othernoob> cabajgtr is kynaptics only bug the screen size ?
<cabajgtr> yes
<cabajgtr> oh, sorry, the bug is kynaptic only
<snowseal> how to play an asf streaming video?
<cabajgtr> I'm not sure if there are other problems
<kalenedrael> not in linux, you don't
<kalenedrael> :P
<cabajgtr> what is asf?
<kalenedrael> honestly, i don't know, but your chances look slim
<kalenedrael> advanced systems format, IIRC
<cabajgtr> check mplayer for codecs
<kalenedrael> mplayer likely won't help if it's streaming....
<cabajgtr> ahh
<snowseal> so i would have to install ms media player on wine?
<othernoob> cabajgtr, if kynaptics only bug is the size, why install a gnome prog with its dependencies ?
<othernoob> snowseal try vlc
<snowseal> ty
<cabajgtr> chances are you will have most of the dependencies anyway..
<othernoob> chances are chances ;)
<cabajgtr> personally, i just use apt-get
<Chislon> ok thank you for your help
<othernoob> i use apt if i know what i want.. kynaptic if im looking around..
<Chislon> so synaptic and kynaptic do the same thing so its ok if i use synaptic?
<cabajgtr> yeah, kynaptic is a partially ported version of synaptic
<Chislon> most of dependencies for waht?
<Chislon> can linux play win media files, real files, quicktime, etc?
<cabajgtr> It's a gnome program, so it requires gnome libraries
<rexykik> what do sata drives appear as (as far as /dev/?)
<rexykik> yes Chislon 
<cabajgtr> You just need to get all the mplayer codecs, and mplayer
<rexykik> my mplayer installed funny for some reason.
<Chislon> oh ok thank you
<snowseal> mplayer isnt in the repositories.. :(
<cabajgtr> how funny?
<Chislon> and its legal to do that?
<rexykik> lol yes Chislon 
<rexykik> its increadibly legal
<Chislon> ok thank you
<cabajgtr> some codecs (dvd decryption, wma) have questionable licensing issues..
<Chislon> and synaptic only shows kde sutff? or both kde and gnome stuff?
<rexykik> uhh...just doesnt work with alot of things
<cabajgtr> but it's not like the RIAA has a problem with it
<rexykik> both
<kalenedrael> mplayer is indeed in the repos
<kalenedrael> the MPAA probably has a problem with it
<kalenedrael> more the libdvdcss than the player itself
<cabajgtr> synaptic and kynaptic both show you everything in the repositories you tell it to look in
<Chislon> ok thank you... how do i tell it which to look in
<rexykik> config file
<Chislon> i want it to look in all repositories, yes?
<kalenedrael> umm, there are hundreds of repos
<rexykik> lol
<kalenedrael> ok, how about this
<Chislon> so ill be able to make sure to get everything i want
<Chislon> ^^
<cabajgtr> oh, you want it to look at the ones already in your sources.list
<rexykik> heh heh heh
<Chislon> ok
<kalenedrael> i paste to you my /etc/apt/sources.list
<rexykik> paste me in too kalenedrael 
<rexykik> it*
<kalenedrael> it only has the standard kubuntu repos
<Chislon> i did something yesterday that someone walked through where i put a # infront of cd and took a # away from some deb-source stuff if thats what ur refering to?
<Chislon> i installed ubuntu and then installed kde
<Chislon> so do i then need the standard kubuntu ones?
<rexykik> the # is a comment
<rexykik> when there is one before something, it means the rest isn't taken into processing
<kalenedrael> sure, why not
<kalenedrael> they are the same as the ubuntu ones
<rexykik> its just a comment, doesnt do anything
<Chislon> what do you mean by sure, why not
<Chislon> im confused :)
<rexykik> "sure, why not" is what i think he means.
<cabajgtr> you may have this but this is for mplayer repository with codecs:
<cabajgtr> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<EvanCarroll> where does the control center save the network information if not in /etc/network/interfaces
<Chislon> i dont know how to do any of this.. or what im supposed to be doing with these things
<kalenedrael> to update, run sudo apt-get update
<kalenedrael> to upgrade, run sudo apt-get upgrade
<kalenedrael> Chislon, put those lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rexykik> read a linux for dummies file
* error403 is away: Un-here!
<Chislon> i do not want to select download package files only correct?
<Chislon> kalenedrael, not sur ehow to do that... like for hte most part i dont know anything, so not sure where to start learning and stuff
<cabajgtr> Chislon, are you in synaptic?
<Chislon> yes
<cabajgtr> ok, close it
<kalenedrael> i'm going to take a nap for a moment...
<rexykik> lol
<cabajgtr> open up a terminal
<Chislon> kalenedrael, thank you fo ryour help
<Chislon> i left download packages only unslected is that right to do?
<cabajgtr> go ahead and update packagaes
<Chislon> how come this terminal is the opposite of the gnome ones
<Chislon> so do sudo apt-get update?
<cabajgtr> is synaptic updating?
<Chislon> i didnt enter hte command yet
<_Church_of_FoamY> back
<Chislon> in synaptic i selected a few things i watned installed, then on the confirm screen it said download packages only and that was unchecked, so i left it unchecked
<Chislon> and it installed those things
<Chislon> then i opened up the terminal like you said
<Chislon> am i supposed to type sudo apt-get update in it?
<cabajgtr> Well, maybe you don't need to do anytinng
<Chislon> ok..
<othernoob> churchy, you on now ?
<cabajgtr> if it is installing ok from synaptic, than your sources should be fine
<cabajgtr> unless you need to add one for mplayer
<Chislon> cabajgtr, ok thank you... how do i install thunderbird, i saw several things there
<Chislon> so i didnt do any
<cabajgtr> If you select the most generic one in synaptic, it should autoselect dependent packages
<Chislon> it asked for my password in the terminal, but i didnt wnat to do th ething it was doing so i just closed the terminal, does that work?
<cabajgtr> yes
<Chislon> ok htank you
<cabajgtr> I would suggest reading the basics of Apt-get on the debian.org documentation
<Chislon> ok thank you
<cabajgtr> occasionally you will want to add a repository to download a special package, but you want to becareful not to have a bunch of conflicting repositories
<cabajgtr> or you will run into version problems
<Chislon> oh
<Chislon> ok
<cabajgtr> good luck, gotta run
<Chislon> thank you for your help, bye
<nmorse> I'm back
<_Church_of_FoamY> welcome back
<digby> hey, foamy, did you ever get liquid weather working?
<nmorse> I'm just waiting for the apocalypse to occur
<nmorse> Debian Sarge and Mac on Intel in one day
<digby> haha
<digby> the world is coming to an end, indeed
<nmorse> I'm telling you, with the amount of stuff that happened between Debian releases, the end is extremely f'ing nigh
<nmorse> The Olympic Games returned to Greece
<nmorse> The Pope Died
<nmorse> A German Pope was elected
<_Church_of_FoamY> which wories me
<nmorse> Deep Throat's identity was revealed
<digby> N Korea has nukes
<sproingie> what would worry me would be an american pope
<_Church_of_FoamY> :::shivers:::
<nmorse> It looks exactly like the Apocalypse list, except for the lack of locusts
<_Church_of_FoamY> ouch
<_Church_of_FoamY> <--pagan revernd
<monchy> what you should really be worried about is bush in office till 2008 lol
<nmorse> No joke, monchy
<sproingie> apocalyptic talk sparked by apple going to intel i take it?
<nmorse> But I still prefer him to Kerry
<monchy> he scares the most
<_Church_of_FoamY> well if that happens i'm moving to the uk
<nmorse> and debian sarge released
<sproingie> nmorse: why?
<monchy> me*
<_Church_of_FoamY> or to cananada 
<_Church_of_FoamY> or amsterdam cause weeds legal there
<nmorse> Time to move to Canada, indeed
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'll be a pot farmer
<nmorse> Weed's legal in Canada
<monchy> yeah all your draft dodgers are welcome here ;)
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok i'll bee a pot farmer there
<_Church_of_FoamY> i never regesterd
<sproingie> hardly.  canada's never granted asylum to americans
<nmorse> I'll move to Quebec
<_Church_of_FoamY> i woulden't defend this country if they forced me to
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'd fight for the other guy
<nmorse> Quebec doesn't care as long as you speak French
<monchy> ew don't move to quebec
<_Church_of_FoamY> cumo talli vue?
<nmorse> Why not?
<_Church_of_FoamY> bad spelling
<nmorse> Very bad spelling
<monchy> all they want to do is seperate from canada
<monchy> they think they have it so bad
<sproingie> damn it.  kicker is becoming the bane of my existence
<_Church_of_FoamY> becuase america is the biggest freaking oxymoronic degenrate nation in the world
<_Church_of_FoamY> we need to get our ass whooped
<_Church_of_FoamY> it would serve us right for all the crokked shit we did
<nmorse> I wouldn't say that, Foamy
<_Church_of_FoamY> and besides if you diden't know BUSH IS A FUCKING MORON!!! >.<
<monchy> that he is
<sproingie> golly.  you even old enough to vote?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i hate him not only becuase of that
<_Church_of_FoamY> but he wants to outlaw my religion
<_Church_of_FoamY> dude i am 30 years old
<monchy> i wonder how different things would have of been though if kerry got elected
<digby> not very
<_Church_of_FoamY> i have never voted never regesterd for the draft
<sproingie> then talk like it
* sproingie is joining the Church Of Haters of  KDE's Kicker
<sproingie> love kde.  kicker is driving me bananas
<_Church_of_FoamY> huh?
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<nmorse> Kicker does that sometimes
<sproingie> buggy
<sproingie> crashy
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok look at it this way
<sproingie> never remembers layout settings
<_Church_of_FoamY> you know the situation in iraq right
<_Church_of_FoamY> we gave them weapons and trained them and they flew a plain into our buildings
* sproingie came across the most charming bug yet today.  it was telling kfm to inch my windows up about 1 pixel every second
<_Church_of_FoamY> that seems like our fult to me
<monchy> you mean al qaeda
<sproingie> i was noticing my windows slooooly creep up ... and OFF my screen
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea
<_Church_of_FoamY> sproinie that neat
<sproingie> we created al quaeda.  armed and funded them
<_Church_of_FoamY> so when they hit us why where we surprised?
<_Church_of_FoamY> we had no business over there in the first place
<sproingie> not really unique to us tho
<sproingie> israel created hamas.  they wanted a counterweight to the PLO
<sproingie> oops
<_Church_of_FoamY> if we had kept to ourselves like the founding father had intended us to
<_Church_of_FoamY> we woulden't be in debit or hated by other nations for our stupid actions
<_Church_of_FoamY> and there would be peace
<sproingie> the founding fathers didn't let anyone but white male property owners vote
<sproingie> they were men, not gods
<_Church_of_FoamY> true but things where diffrent now
<_Church_of_FoamY> i mean then
<_Church_of_FoamY> they had diffrent morals
<_Church_of_FoamY> like they called retards......well retards
<sproingie> i'm not casting aspersions.  i'm just saying that enlightened societies are not static
<_Church_of_FoamY> no "cereberaly challenged individual"
<_Church_of_FoamY> you know that politicly correct non offencive bullcrap
<sproingie> yeah.  cuz we should be calling them tards
<sproingie> how about gimps
<_Church_of_FoamY> damn straight
<sproingie> and nig --- oh hey, that's not good is it
<_Church_of_FoamY> they made this country great and we messed it up
<sproingie> but keep pounding at straw men
<_Church_of_FoamY> no not even now
<nmorse> Wow, is that some USA bashing
<_Church_of_FoamY> we are smarter and know that all people no matter what religion race or creed are equil
<nmorse> I swear, self-loathing must be a craze these days
<_Church_of_FoamY> even if it means that we dislike there ways and ideas
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm not an american
<sproingie> this bit of linguistic polemic makes me not sure about that "smarter now" thing
<_Church_of_FoamY> i'm a meain
<_Church_of_FoamY> i am the country of me
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<monchy> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> i woulden't want to blow up america or anything
<_Church_of_FoamY> but i would like to see us get our "just desserts"
<_Church_of_FoamY> and even if it happend in my front yard i'd deal with it
<_Church_of_FoamY> just because we deserve it
<monchy> you'd be dead lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> true
<_Church_of_FoamY> can't argue with that
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<sproingie> the problem isn't that the USA is #1 ... it's that we think we are. it'd be nice to have some awareness of not being in the top spot, maybe we'd stop being such bastards trying to defend it
<dreumah> hey
<_Church_of_FoamY> i agree
<_Church_of_FoamY> yea
<sproingie> it's like prussia in the 1800's.  thought they were the center of the universe, while the universe was busy proving otherwise
<dreumah> both of you are american?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yup
<_Church_of_FoamY> yes
<sproingie> ayyyep
<dreumah> wow
<monchy> i'm canadian i just don't like things the way are run over there
<_Church_of_FoamY> you have to understand derumah we have twisted politicians
<_Church_of_FoamY> that makes for a twisted country
<_Church_of_FoamY> we think we are the top $hits
<dreumah> i am german, so i know about twisted politicians
<sproingie> there was also this bunch that mostly sat around and bitched about how prussia was rotting away.  they either turned into bitter philosphers like schiller and nietzsche
<_Church_of_FoamY> when it's china with the largest army in the worlsd
<othernoob> dreumah, was whlste im herbst ?
<sproingie> or nationalists like guess who
<_Church_of_FoamY> whoa weard language
<_Church_of_FoamY> what is it dutch?
<othernoob> heh..german..
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> i know to words in german
<_Church_of_FoamY> gutinobin
<dreumah> i dont get the question
<_Church_of_FoamY> and gutenmorgan
<_Church_of_FoamY> thats it
<dreumah> was?
<_Church_of_FoamY> yeao
<othernoob> dreumah, i thought you said you were german, you know..fall..election ?..ever watch the news?
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<dreumah> i havent lived in germany for 10 years now
<othernoob> oooh
<dreumah> i left to india when i was ten
<dreumah> mit meinen eltern
<othernoob> i see.. that might explain why you don't follow the innerpolitic news of germany..
<dreumah> because i am a lazy student in the uk
<_Church_of_FoamY> i might even move to ireland 
<_Church_of_FoamY> it looks pritty
<_Church_of_FoamY> from the pics lol
<dreumah> never been three
<dreumah> there
<othernoob> im off, night..
<dreumah> night night
<snowseal> oi
<snowseal> what could be the video device name to specify in vlc?
<_Church_of_FoamY> hmm is there a key to get a ppc to boot from the scrom?
<_Church_of_FoamY> cdrom even
<snowseal> /dev/video is obviously wrong. i dont see video :/
<shiv> I have Dell 700m I have aperfect resolution using 855resolution, now the problem is the fonts are too big. Can anybody plz help?
<KaiL> control center -> appearance -> fonts :)
<KaiL> and yes, they ARE to big
<KaiL> Riddell must have 130dpi or so ;)
<shiv> I did that but when I reduce the font size they become ugly
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Chislon> i am trying to make Gaim thinner, it wont go thinner, is there anyway to get it thinner? if not... why not?
<snowseal> skins
<Chislon> ?
<Chislon> what do you mean
<abisen> kubuntu is awesome ... the best KDE implementation i have ever seen .. 
<dhanish> anyone else having problem having apt-get trying even see the updates to kde 3.4.1 using deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main?
<dhanish> "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" doesn't do anything after updating sources.lst anyone else having that issue?
<reagleBRKLN> can anyone view the clip in http://stream.apple.akadns.net/ ?
<reagleBRKLN> kaffeine plugin seems to have problems with many online videos, seemingly if they don't have a nice file extension...?
<sirukin> not I
<reagleBRKLN> sirukin: what error? (if any?)
<sirukin> anything conclusive on the repository bussiness?
<sirukin> reagleBRKLN, ?
<reagleBRKLN> oh, weren't talking to me
<sirukin> haha
<reagleBRKLN> i get the error: No plugin found to handle this resource (rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/wwdc_2005_1_h264_350.mov)
<sirukin> ahh
<sirukin> are you using realmedia player 10?
<sirukin> or something
* sirukin clueless
<reagleBRKLN> no kaffeine and mplayer
<reagleBRKLN> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/wwdc_2005_1_h264_350.mov] 
<reagleBRKLN> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [rtsp://a2047.v1412b.c1412.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1412/1_h264_350/1a1a1ae555c531960166df4dbc3095c327960d7be756b71b49aa1576e344addb3ead1a497aaedf11/wwdc_2005_1_h264_350.mov] 
<reagleBRKLN> (that's what kaffeine's details says)
<sirukin> I have had terrible experinces with kaffeine.
<sirukin> experiences even
<sirukin> it crashes in the middle of movies if I open another video file, it just blanks and doesn't close the preceding stream
<sirukin> something to that effect anyway
<sirukin> ;S
<dhanish> why would apt-get not see the 3.4.1 updates even after doing apt-get update?
<sirukin> dhanish, you need to use the perscribed repository.
<dhanish> sirukin: prescribed...huh? i'm using kubuntu.org as a repo like the channel topic said
<dhanish> is that not a prescribed repo?
<sirukin> okay
<sirukin> have you updated previously?
<sirukin> try commenting out everything except the one in the topic
<sirukin> I used kde's repository however
<dhanish> hrm...almost there...i just tried commenting out everything except the official repos but let me just try kde 3.4.1 repo only
<_Church_of_FoamY> feel my squirlly rath!
<dhanish> btw...regarding kaffeine...have you guys checked the forums and downloaded the *fix* package....did the trick for me
<sirukin> no, but I will now
<sirukin> happen to have the url handy?
<monchy> what web browser you guys using for kubuntu?
<dhanish> nah..sorry just search in the kubuntu forum for kaffeine fix i'm sure you'll see the long thread
<sirukin> kk
<sirukin> ty
<dhanish> btw...i guess having just kubuntu.org in the sources.lst worked....odd
<dhanish> ty as well :)
<sirukin> no
<sirukin> it makes sense
<dhanish> eh...why?
<sirukin> because if the kde packages in the main repositories aren't updated, then the kde 3.4.1 updates are considered as the same as the old ones
<sirukin> or something
* dhanish likes the kubuntu.org repo...fast speeds
<sirukin> :S
<sirukin> dhanish, yeah
<dhanish> oh k...but i thought apt-get was suppose to use the latest packages from any one of the repos in the sources.lst
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> maybe you're right
<sirukin> but that doesn't explain why the regular ubuntu packages for 3.4 have priority over the kde 3.4.1 release packages
<dhanish> sirukin: kaffeine_0.6-1_i386.deb is the package i used to fix my kaffiene issues but i cant recall where i downloaded it from i think i found the link through the forums
<reagleBRKLN> dhanish: hrmm...
<sirukin> or something like that, am I making any sense?
<sirukin> :S
<dhanish> yeh...sorta
<sirukin> my...sources.lst is empty
<reagleBRKLN> let me train 0.6-1 out of sid... no that's scary, requires a new libc6
<sirukin> I removed everything
<sirukin> stupid Ign:blah blah blah
<dhanish> reagleBRKLN: i am not sure about that but it works fine....
<reagleBRKLN> dhanish: that's what's your using, from unstable?
<dhanish> i believe so....want the dpkg-deb --info output?
<reagleBRKLN> apt-cache policy is handy that way
<dhanish> sorry i'm new to apt*....apt-cache policy?
<rcec> Anyone here?
<reagleBRKLN> no
<rcec> :-)
<Shuddertrix> Nope. No one here. Look elsewhere.
<_Church_of_FoamY> there is none avalible to take your call please leave your message after the beep.....
<_Church_of_FoamY> BEEP!
<reagleBRKLN> 404
<Shuddertrix> *cues elevator music*
<reagleBRKLN> ;)
<rcec> I'm teaching my unc about this IRC stuff LOL
<Shuddertrix> Your call is important to us. Please hold until further notice. All of our operators are eating pie. <snicker>
<_Church_of_FoamY> someone needs to teach me the commands lol
<sirukin> I want to start a geek punk band
<Shuddertrix> Haha, sarge was released today, 2 DVD's, 14 CD's. The only option should be the network install, but even then, it's not Kubuntu nor does it have KDE 3.4 :D
<sirukin> hehe
<reagleBRKLN> well, it supports 11 architectures
<reagleBRKLN> and is the base upon which kubuntu stands
<Shuddertrix> reagleBRKLN: Of course, but it's vanilla and those 2 DVDs/14 CDs came from the i386 build.
<Chislon> what do you recommend to take the place of winamp on windows for k/ubuntu?
<sirukin> you know your distro is backwards when theres a release every 4 years
<Chislon> id like it to do the, or somethign similiar, to how winamp does shoutcast
<reagleBRKLN> Chislon: xmms, amarok, juk
<sirukin> xmms2
<Chislon> do they do shoutcast or soemthing similiar?
<Shuddertrix> bmp, amarok, juk, xmms, etc.
<Shuddertrix> I've been able to listen to shoutcast with beep-media-player, not sure about others..
<Shuddertrix> If you need something to fall on, though, I bet Crossover office runs Winamp, or perhaps vanilla wine.
<Chislon> ok thank you
<Chislon> ok thank you
<Shuddertrix> Cedega might work for those fancier visulizations (milkdrop)
<Chislon> not familiar with milkdrop, but its a winamp visuization?
<sirukin> Actually, I've been using Helix player and RM 10 for everything
<sirukin> works very nicely
<Chislon> whats rm
<Shuddertrix> milk something, it's been around for awhile, it's very nice
<Chislon> oh kool
<Shuddertrix> realmedia
<Shuddertrix> realplayer.
<Chislon> ok wasnt sure
<Shuddertrix> helix. shiver.
<sirukin> Shuddertrix, haha
<sirukin> well, it works.....for a few things
<sirukin> :S
<dm1tri> me mldonkey not a plugin for fasttrack. help-me
<Chislon> is there something similiar to media player classic that can legally play quicktime, real, windows media files and all that on linux?
<crimsun> Chislon: legally? no.
<crimsun> Chislon: at least not in the form you're probably considering
<Chislon> what do u mean
<crimsun> Chislon: there are the live.com codecs, there is ffmpeg, and there is support for older versions of quicktime - all legal
<Chislon> what slive adn ffmpeg? but theres no legal for windows media or real time?
<closure> so umm
<closure> since debian sarge 3.1 was released does this effect kubuntu
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> why would it?
<Chislon> crimsun, whats live and ffmpeg? but theres no legal for windows media or real time?
<closure> crimsun, because it's debian based?
<Chislon> closure, i wondered the same thing
<crimsun> Chislon: live.com -> real, ffmpeg -> avi
<Chislon> crimsun, what about wma's and all that stuff
<crimsun> Chislon: ffmpeg may support them, but I don't use ffmpeg for wmas. I use mplayer.
<Chislon> crimsun, but mplayer is illegal?
<crimsun> Chislon: mplayer encourages the distribution of IP-questionable codecs
<crimsun> (it needs w32codecs)
<Chislon> crimsun, ok.. whats IP mean
<crimsun> intellectual property
<Chislon> oh ok
<Chislon> crimsun, but what if i own a legal copy of windows xp? isn thtat just like how its legal to burn your own cds?
<crimsun> Chislon: I don't know if owning a copy of XP entitles you to use Windows-based codecs on a non-Windows install. I am not a lawyer yet.
<Chislon> crimsun, ok thank you
<crimsun> np
<closure> does anyone use opera?
<closure> is net install set up for kubuntu yet?
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<sirukin> hmm
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<_Church_of_FoamY> 
<sproingie> yes, we can see unicode works
<_Church_of_FoamY> sorry i was just playing
<_Church_of_FoamY> still thinking that linux is neat
<_Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<closure> hrm
<closure> yeah
<closure> umm is there a way to make a demand for things to be supported in the next releast
<closure> err release
<mrmanic> a demand?
<mrmanic> probably not unless you have a lot of money to throw at the problem.
<mrmanic> there's probably a wishlist, though.
<str> Hi there..
<str> I don't find the w32codec package
<closure> mrmanic, it was a joke
<mrmanic> closure: ok :)
<mrmanic> exhaustion makes me take things way too seriously, I think
<closure> mrmanic, i mean i would make a demand if i could
<closure> lol
<mrmanic> closure: :D  keep saving your pennies :D  some day you might have enough to buy your own developer to demand features from. ;)
<hyphenated> bah, who renamed the kubuntu .iso's?! ;-)
<closure> alright!
<closure> got flash working1
<closure> that's a start
<ubuntu> where can I find win32 codecs
<crimsun> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> sweet. Thanks
<ubuntu> I'm running Kubuntu Live and it is sweet. 
<closure> can't you just apt-get them?
<closure> ubuntu, try it full install
<closure> it's even cooler
<ubuntu> I am kinda wishing I installed it instead of Debian Sarge. Super fast settup.
<crimsun> closure: I gave him the url with instructions for apt-getting the package
<closure> oh
<ubuntu> closure: I just needed the apt source mirror address. 
<ubuntu> Debian Sarge mirrors have win32 codecs.  Whey don
<ubuntu> whey don't ubuntu mirrors have them?
<crimsun> ubuntu isn't debian, though
<closure> it supports deb pkgs though
<crimsun> so does libranet
<crimsun> so does knoppix
<crimsun> that doesn't make either of them debian :)
<ubuntu> They are based on Debian. Just look at the installer. Ubuntu and Kubuntu screem Debian
<crimsun> that's my point
<crimsun> just because all the distros are based on debian does not make them debian
<mrmanic> ubuntu: you are based on your parents, but you are not your parents.
<crimsun> therefore to expect that they function identically to debian is misled
<ubuntu> downloading win32codecs as we speak. Synaptic is so sweet. apt-get is so awsome
<closure> http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#java
<closure> could someone please explain what step 3 through 5 is saying?
<mrmanic> it sounds like OPERA_PLUGIN_PATH is an environment variable
<closure> yeah but where do i set it?
<closure> or how do i set it?
<mrmanic> so you'd say export OPERA_PLUGIN_PATH=whatever/path/it/says
<closure> hrm
<mrmanic> look at the general instructions at the top of the page
<mrmanic> then apply them as necessary to the java instructions
<mrmanic> I'm out.
<closure> hrm ok
<closure> later
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<Ghetek> i cant apt-get azureus
<Ghetek> perhaps im missing something in my sources list?
<Ghetek> sigh
<Ghetek> i should get sleep anywa
<Ghetek> *anyway
<Ghetek> talk to you guys in the morning, do not stay up too late
<cabajgtr> I'm setting up a new kubuntu box, and i'm trying to get samba working, for some reason smbpasswd can't connect to the daemon when i run it as a user
<Chislon> i just got a konquereror kde crash message up, what do i do?
<monchy> man these opera menu fonts are fugly
<Tm_T> SARGE!
<sproingie> opera's choice of default fonts was ... curious
<sproingie> Opera 8: Courier New's Revenge
<Chislon> i got a Konquerer the kde crash handler message, waht do i do please?
<kameron> i'm interested in switching distros, from mandrake, to kubuntu.. can anyone talk to me, just about the basics of the ubuntu project, and the differences between kubuntu and ubuntu.. package management, etc?
<gdh> Tm_T: yes sarge indeed - have been here for the last hour after getting bitten by an auto nightly upgrade to "stable" :)
<sproingie> kameron: kubuntu is ubuntu using kde instead of gnome
<kameron> i know that, but that's about all i know.
<kameron> is that the only difference?
<sproingie> kameron: ubuntu is more or less debian unstable, made stable and released every 6 months.  plus some changes of its own, e.g. xorg instead of xf86
<kameron> cool.
<kameron> what package management, and dep-solver does it use?
<kameron> deb, and apt-get?
<sproingie> kameron: if you know debian, you know ubuntu.  different packaging, more "desktop" oriented
<sproingie> kameron: of course
<kameron> okay.
<kameron> i know little of debian. i've been mandrake for years now.
<sproingie> i think you'll find apt refreshing
<sproingie> people usually rave about synaptic, though i prefer aptitude
<kameron> those art all dep solvers?
<kameron> are*
<sproingie> yes, apt solves deps, downloads, installs, uninstalls
<sproingie> it front ends the package management, you hardly ever use dpkg unless you downloaded or built a package manually
<kalenedrael> ok, wtf
<kameron> link to a bittorrent download of kubuntu? or ftp, something?
<kalenedrael> i was supposed to take a nap for an hour or so and ended up sleeping for a few
<kalenedrael> like 6 hours
<kalenedrael> damn it
<kameron> lol kalendrae1
<kameron> and, how is amd64 support.. as well as ppc support? i don't own x86.. just ppc and amd64.
<sproingie> amd64 support is quite good
<kalenedrael> i have an athlon64 and it works well
<sproingie> i use it myself
<kalenedrael> now it's 3:15AM over here
<sproingie> it does not do bi-arch however.  however, chroot+debootstrap makes creating a 32bit chroot pretty painless
<kalenedrael> and i had all this shit to do that i have no time for
<sproingie> i like chroots, i might run gentoo in a chroot just for kicks
<sproingie> not sure how good the ppc support is, don't have any ppc myself
<kameron> so.. download link? i'm pretty much sold.
<sproingie> well if you want kubuntu, www.kubuntu.org
<sproingie> if you prefer gnome, www.ubuntulinux.org
<kameron> uhh, not into gnome.
<sproingie> you want kubuntu then.  it installs a few gnome libs because it has tools that depend on them.  not much tho
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> this is the kubuntu channel, after all....
<kameron> yeah, gnome libs and tools is all good. i just don't want the DE
<sproingie> kubuntu is ubuntu, and they use the same apt sources.  just a different configuration
<sproingie> you can install kubuntu easily from vanilla ubuntu.  gnome is just more entrenched on vanilla ubuntu
<kameron> vanilla?
<kameron> release code name?
<sproingie> naw, idiomatic term
<kameron> for?
<sproingie> plain
<kameron> ah, okay.
<kameron> which route SHOULD i go then, for best compatibility, easy of use.. install ubuntu, and then get kde working.. or just go for kubuntu?
<sproingie> it's kind of appropriate since ubuntu is so brown :)
<kameron> right-o
<sproingie> kameron: kubuntu will be fine
<Tm_T> kameron: install ubuntu, apt-get kubuntu-desktop and remove unneeded packages
<Tm_T> that's what I prefer
<kameron> well, it doesn't seem like it reallly makes a difference.
<kameron> besides, all the kubuntu blue and dragon stuff is cute!
<sproingie> it's literally one meta-package in ubuntu.  just that the kubuntu distribution (as opposed to the package) doesn't install gnome, and regular ubuntu does 
<kameron> i'm really not into gnome.
<kameron> it's like, the gay.
<sproingie> that could be construed as a compliment here in san francisco
<kameron> hahahaha.
<kalenedrael> haha
<kameron> www.purepwnage.com great show.. from here in canada. they say that a lot.. "the gay"
<sproingie> i think gnome is technically pretty sound.  the UI bugs the crap out of me tho
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> i find it not as configurable as kde
<Tm_T> yup
<kalenedrael> kde is a bit bloated, admittedly
<kameron> that's the only thing, the ui bugs me a lot. i beet it's sound and all.. but, not for me.
<kameron> yes, kde is bloated. i will use fluxbox too, though.
<sproingie> fluxbox is just a wm, can't see what the fuss is about
<kalenedrael> O.o my peripheral vision is not good enough to see the top and the bottom of my screen at the same time
<sproingie> xfce is pretty well supported in ubuntu ... still, gtk based tho
<sproingie> so you get all the nice gtk dialogs like the file picker
* sproingie retches
<kalenedrael> if i'm looking at the bottom of the screen, which i am, since that is where all the new lines show up in my irc window
<kalenedrael> ew, gtk
<kameron> i juse like to use fluxbox when i'm doing work. it's leaner, quicker compile times, etc. less distracting. more straightforward.
<sproingie> qt the toolkit bugs me in a lot of ways, but I just use the apps, it's nice
<sproingie> i want something like the lisp machines CLIM for my shell
<sproingie> command line terminal that creates draggable widgets in the terminal window on the fly
<kameron> that'd be cool.
<sproingie> so you could type "ls" and then rubberband some of the files and drag them into your editor
<kameron> kubuntu is 5% down.
<sproingie> i should go to sleep.  nite all
<kameron> non-free source code.. easily accessible in ubuntu? plugins, players, drivers, etc?
<kameron> okay, goodnight sproingie.. thanks for the info.
<sproingie> kameron: add the "restricted",  "universe", and "multiverse" repositories to your apt sources to get "non-free" stuff
<sproingie> universe is actually all free, just "third party"
<kameron> sounds good.
<sproingie> nite
<kameron> night.
<dreumah> hey, i have a problem with my mplayer and xine, they freeze whenever i try to play a movie
<laser_tk> getting eny error message?
<dreumah> no it just stops doing what its doing... loads the first frame and goes black
<dreumah> i installed chroot yesterday to get kvirc running on my amd64, maybe that is why it doesnt work because before chroot it did
<dreumah> now xine has no sound
<dreumah> but mplayer works
<rodolfo> hi, is there a way to change the font size of the gui of e.g. xchat?
<rodolfo> I have this font-size problem also with other applications
<scanwinder> how do i get my tv tuner card to work in xawtv?......its a Winfast tv 2000 xp deluxe.................when i run scantv, it says vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi] 
<scanwinder> anyone know how2 find out if my tv tuner card has drivers installed?
<gsuveg> what pkg part the /bin/uic ?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> anyone can successfully launch /usr/bin/kcmshell kde-clock.desktop and enter admin mode ? it seems borked to me
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> \sh: hi
<gdh> Riddell: quickie - will there be any proper KIOSlave integration for OpenOffice in breezy? Or will KOffice 1.4 replace OO.org in breezy?
<Riddell> gdh: probably not the first since that's in openoffice 2 only
<Riddell> gdh: and I'm open to debate on the second
<gdh> cool on both accounts :) I don't use any office apps enough to be able to say if KOffice is 'any good' for the average Windows user...
<gdh> 'Can I use my Access .MDB files with it?' ... grrr bane of my life...
<gdh> Is the KIOSlave support already in hoary's OO2?
<\sh> Riddell: do u want to see the package first (kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts)?
<Riddell> \sh: well it has to be reviewed by three people, and I'd be happy to be one of them
<Riddell> gdh: should be
<\sh> Riddell: ok..normal motu way...
<Riddell> I don't like to cheat
<\sh> Riddell: me neither
<natino> ciao
<\sh> Riddell: MOTUNewPackages updated accordingly :)
<Riddell> \sh: cool, I'll try and review the pending MOTUNewPackages today or tomorrow
<\sh> Riddell: at least, it's not much ;)
<Riddell> is python-kde3 in breezy yet?
<\sh> yepp
<\sh> but there is a new upload coming, but only cosmetic adjustments..
<\sh> like html api documentation for the new syntax 
<\sh> i think my day need to have 96 hours
<edulix> is breezy going to include swsusp2 activated by default ?
<edulix> it would be cool to be able to suspend the pc no matter what the hardware is
<edulix> ah, and it's vry good way to have fast halt/start times and also a huge uptime for those of us who shutdown the pc regularly (you know, like most computer users I know)
<\sh> for what? if I'm not sitting at my workstation, most propably my workstation is compiling software..
<edulix> \sh: I have the pc in my own bedroom and I don't like too much to hear it when I try to sleep. and what about casual users  ? there many people that kubuntu should be bening to, not just developers, I belive
<\sh> edulix: i think it will give more troubles then a normal hw suspend, in the end, it should work first of all for laptops and then for the rest
<edulix> \sh: AFAIK, software suspend 2  should work in any machine
<\sh> even on sparc?,-)
<edulix> \sh: yes. at least there's no mention to the architecture needed, so I think that doesn't affect swsusp2 as long as your kernel have compiled it in 
<edulix> (see http://www.suspend2.net/HOWTO-2.html#ss2.2)
<edulix> "Software Suspend on a 2.4 or 2.6 kernel requires a CPU featuring pse or pse36 feature (type cat /proc/cpuinfo and check the flags line for pse or pse36). SMP support is functional also" uhm how know, maybe spart doesn't supprt pse? :P
<Riddell> hay \sh, this python stuff actually works http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pykde.png
<Riddell> you're the man
<gdh> sure beats Tcl/Tk for easy UI scripting :)
<\sh> Riddell: heheh :)
<Riddell> so \sh, what's your next package to conquer?
<Riddell> how about kde ruby bindings?
<Riddell> can't be too difficult, at least they're well maintained
<\sh> Riddell: hmm...i don't have any clue about ruby...;) anyways, i don't have any clue about python as well :;)
<oniryx> hello Kubuntu'ers
<edulix> hi oniryx :)
<oniryx> back
<oniryx> edulix: hi
<snowseal> i tried to install nvidia with apt, but got low performace. isit advisable to install it manually?
<sparkling> hi all
<sparkling> hi all i've started kubuntu on a powerpc with kubuntu live cd for powerpc
<sparkling> is it possible to install a program on a usb key?
<Mez> whats a good torrent downloader for kubuntu
<laser_tk> qtorrent?
<\sh> btlaunchmanycurses . --max_upload_rate 20
<Tm_T> Mez: azureus
<Mez> Tm_T isnt that like a massive b/w hogger
<Tm_T> Mez: b/w?
<cabajgtr> Hi, i'm setting up samba, and for some reason, non-root users can't connect to smbd with smbpasswd, any ideas?
<Tm_T> black&white?
<Mez> bandwidth
<Tm_T> what you mean
<Tm_T> I have no bandwidth problem with azureus
<Tm_T> but anyway, I don't use torrents really so what do I know about it ;)
<rodolfo> hi, when I enter "Administrator Mode" in the control center, on some configuration options (e.g. network, samba), it jumps me back to the home page.. anyone experienced this behaviour?
<Tm_T> yeah, some have trouble with it
<rodolfo> can it be fixed?
<Tm_T> I don't know
<Tm_T> because I don't have that problem
<rodolfo> is it a bug?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> do you have KDE 3.4.1?
<gdh> it's a known issue, just run 'sudo kcontrol'
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I forgot that
<Tm_T> I'm too confused to think today
<_Church_of_FoamY> is there a website that gives you a ist of all the diffrent torrents?
<_Church_of_FoamY> for downloading?
<rodolfo> I have kde 3.4.0; what does sudo kcontrol do?
<Tm_T> _Church_of_FoamY: many
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh yea i see that lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> trying to get a program becuase i don't have a credit card
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(
<_Church_of_FoamY> the shitty thing is i can afford it :(
<gdh> rodolfo: 'sudo kcontrol' runs the Control Centre as root
<gdh> which is exactly what you want to change things in 'adminstrator mode'
<_Church_of_FoamY> TM_T can you reccomend a good site man?
<rodolfo> gdh, ok
<rodolfo> gdh, do you know if this a bug in kcontrol?
<gdh> rodolfo: I do. It is.
<oniryx> I dont see the window list when I cycle through them, anybody has an idea ??
<SquishyWaffle> Anyone ever had permissions errors for /dev/dsp?
<SquishyWaffle> /join #kubuntu-devel
<SquishyWaffle> whoops
<Tm_T> _Church_of_FoamY: yes, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: nope , do you permission errors with the default user ?
<Tm_T> _Church_of_FoamY: there's couple good torrents ;)
<abisen> how can i remove these cool little popups from my KDE panel 
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: yes it is, as soon as KDE open
<Tm_T> abisen: Kicker?
<_Church_of_FoamY> can you reccomend one
<Tm_T> what popups
<oniryx> Tm_T: do you use Alt+Tab ?
<Tm_T> oniryx: hmm, sometimes
<abisen> Tm_T: yeah ... these little fadin / fadeout info on my tool bar in kicker
<Tm_T> _Church_of_FoamY: I don't care about others, they are mostly pirate stuff anyway
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle:did you check on supported hardware on the wiki ?
<Tm_T> abisen: hmm? I don't have any fades
<oniryx> Tm_T when you use it do you have a list of windows displayed ?
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: It was working two days ago :(
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: ouch
<Tm_T> abisen: ah! now I got it!
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: did you upgrade your kubuntu during this period ?
<Tm_T> abisen: wait a minute, I'll explain
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: "Sound server informational message: Error while initializing the sound driver: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (Permission Denied) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Tm_T> oniryx: yes
<abisen> Tm_T: i mean when i mouse ovver to K it pops up and says click here and stuff
<abisen> okay waiting
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: I did upgrade to KDE 3.4.1 but the sound was working until I restarted yesterday
<oniryx> Tm_T and you have an updated kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> abisen: you can control it in control centre
<Tm_T> oniryx: yes
<abisen> Tm_T: from where i am not able to find it
<kane> hello \sh 
<oniryx> Tm_T thx I try on a new user to see if it's a configuration probleme
<oniryx> -e
<Tm_T> abisen: ok, rightclick in kicker -> configure panel -> 
<abisen> ok
<Tm_T> abisen: -> appearance -> enable mouseover effects
<Tm_T> abisen: disable it, and they're gone
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: if you go to "control center"  > "Sound & Multimedia" > Sound System, disable and enable it
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: do you still have the error message ??
<abisen> Tm_T: okies cool done ... :) that was irritating
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: Yeah, I tried that :(
<Tm_T> abisen: heh, I have no troulbe with it, because I don't usually use any icons
<SquishyWaffle> doing an ls  on /dev/dsp: crwxrwxr-x  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-06-06 18:49 /dev/ds
<SquishyWaffle> primary user is in audio group
<abisen> Tm_T: 10x 
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: ok, does alsamixer (in console) works ? (Esc to quit)
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<Tm_T> abisen: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/GratefulDead.png
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: ok, type in id
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: hrm, the audio group isn't showing there but it is in Kusers
<abisen> Tm_T: nice background
<\sh> hi kane 
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: ok, adduser _USER_ audio
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: restart a KDE session
<abisen> Tm_T: what iconset are you using !! i like that K of KDE
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: The user `gtaylor' is already a member of `audio'.
<Tm_T> abisen: all edited/made by myself, backgrounds, iconsets...
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey Tm_T i like the graphs at the right of your screen howd ya get them?
<SquishyWaffle> well it looks like at least the Kuser GUI works, let me re-start KDE real quick
<Tm_T> abisen: that K is our community logo
<Tm_T> _Church_of_FoamY: torsmo.sf.net
<abisen> Tm_T: nice touches that esp . the new mail icon.. and the K
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: Thanks for the help, the group was the problem
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: It just completly slipped my mind because I rarely have sound problems :)
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: no problem, unix group is a common issue
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: Could the groups have been messed up during the upgrade?
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: nop, the update dont touch the group file
<oniryx> SquishyWaffle: maybe the tool that you use has a problem
<SquishyWaffle> oniryx: Possibly, I'll see if I can reproduce the problem
<Tm_T> abisen: some "almost finally done" graphics: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/graphics/
<oniryx> Tm_T: thanks for your help I've spotted a bug !
<Tm_T> oniryx: whoa, nice
<oniryx> Tm_T: can you try this : 1. Alt+Tab to see that the list appear // 2. Control Center >> Desktop >> Window Behavior , change Focus policy to anything else except 'Click to Focus' "APPLY" and try Alt+Tab
<rodolfo> Tm_T: did you set a console as a background?
<Tm_T> rodolfo: it's Eterm set to "stay below" etc
<snowseal_> hmm, i got something weird. only opengl within a window (on kde) gives me acceptible performace(35fps). full screen wont work well. (3 fps.)
<Tm_T> oniryx: ok
<_Church_of_FoamY> well that sucks
<Tm_T> oniryx: no it doesn't appear anymore
<Tm_T> oniryx: it's feature
<Tm_T> I think
<oniryx> Tm_T: dont think so, as there's a tick box under : Show window list while switching windows
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> oniryx: then it's propably bug
<oniryx> WoW that's cool : Help >> Report bug !!
<Tm_T> yeah
<oniryx> funky feature  !
<Tm_T> oniryx: but what then if there's a bug ;)
<oniryx> Tm_T: what do you mean ?
<_Church_of_FoamY> hey TM_T it gives me an error when i try to compile it
<_Church_of_FoamY> it tells me x is very much needed
<_Church_of_FoamY> i thought i had x?/
<mrmanic> do you have the x development libraries?
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't know
<_Church_of_FoamY> :(
<mrmanic> you probably need them for compiling stuff
<mrmanic> I don't know what the package name is, though.
<Riddell> \sh: if you want to join the gcc4 recompilation marathon you'd be most welcome
<_Church_of_FoamY> oh ok i don't either :p
<_Church_of_FoamY> um i think i did something wrong :(
<Tm_T> heh
<_Church_of_FoamY> i downloaded something called x window system
<Tm_T> oniryx: I mean if that bug report thing have bug, how you report a bug? ;--P
<_Church_of_FoamY> thinking it was for well torismo
<oniryx> Tm_T: eheh
<_Church_of_FoamY> thought thats what it needed when it said it needed x
<oniryx> Tm_T: seem that you were right, it's not possible to have window list with 'focus under mouse'
<Tm_T> ok
<_Church_of_FoamY> where is sources.list located?
<Tm_T>  /etc/apt/
<_Church_of_FoamY> thanx
<oniryx> Tm_TK: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48172
<Tm_T> oniryx: oh :o
<Tm_T> yeah, I thought so
<oniryx> Tm_T: can you explain why "focus (strictly) under mouse" cannot have the window list ? I dont get it
<Sho|efh> Hi guys. Say, how robust is Kubuntu/PPC for G4 PowerBooks? Can I recommend it?
<Tm_T> oniryx: because you anyway select it with cursor, so there's no point to show window list
<_Church_of_FoamY> do i need to worry about installing that x window system?
<mrmanic> is it normal for xorg to take up 130 megs of memory?
<dreumah> my k3b is not letting me write dvds opc failed... and my synaptics wont recognize my install cd
<monchy> good question mrmanic, i've been wanting to know that as well
<oniryx> Tm_T: I see your point but disagree, Choosing Focus under mouse, and Cycling through windows on all desktop (I have 4 of them) displaying the list has a purpose,no?
<Tm_T> oniryx: hmm, maybe
<Sho|efh> anyone have any experience with kubuntu on g4 powerbooks?
<oniryx> Tm_T: do you know where I can ask to the people involved with this development 'kwinoption' ?
<Tm_T> oniryx: #kde-dev ?
<oniryx> Tm_T: doh! thx
<monchy> Tm_T: any reason why xorg uses up so much memory?
<Tm_T> monchy: says who?
<monchy> says me, it's currently using 167,363 of mine :\
<Tm_T> monchy: I bet it's total use of all x related stuff running
<monchy> oh ok, that would make sense :)
<Tm_T> yeah
<monchy> oh one more thing ;p
<Tm_T> monchy: you used top? yeah, it shows its own way, don't rely on it
<monchy> ah ok, good to know, thanks :)
<dreumah> my k3b is not letting me write dvds opc failed... and my synaptics wont recognize my install cd
<Tm_T> dreumah: sounds like you have problem with your drive
<dreumah> what do i do?
<Tm_T> find the source of the trouble and fix it ;)
<dreumah> i see, and how would i do that?
<monchy> too bad you can't dual-boot to windows and see if you can write dvd's there
<Tm_T> you have another cd drive?
<Tm_T> hullo liz4rd 
<dreumah> nah i dont
<dreumah> i am on a laptop
<error403> hmm
<error403> does anybody know how to turn off the touchpad driver for Kubuntu, when using a laptop?
<error403> because i am getting erroneous inputs
<dreumah> uninstall synaptics
<error403> dreumah, how do i do that?
<error403> apt-get?
<_Church_of_FoamY> k3b is so awsome ^_^
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think it's easyer to use than roxio or nero
<zAo^> _Church_of_FoamY, [itty that it doenst burn MP3 out-of-the box on Kubuntu..
<_Church_of_FoamY> that sucks stupid protected format
<zAo^> yeah..
<_Church_of_FoamY> so what type of plugin do i need to burn mp3's to cd?
<guigui> hi, I just wanted to thank you, all the guys who built kubuntu. Thanks :)
<abisen> which package contains htsearch executable it's not in htdig ??
<abisen> i am trying to setup kdevelop and it's documentation indexing ... but it requires htsearch
<_Church_of_FoamY> whats the best PCI vid card for kubuntu?
<abisen> PCI or PCIe
<_Church_of_FoamY> PCI
<abisen> for PCIe go with ATI X600 All in Wonder Pro it's awesome
<_Church_of_FoamY> i don't have an agp slot :(
<abisen> PCI .. lookout for something like nvidia Riva TNT2 they were good
<_Church_of_FoamY> ok that works
<KaiL> there are some nVidia FX5200 for PCI
<_Church_of_FoamY> i seen one of those cards on ebay
<_Church_of_FoamY> for like 15 us
<Slackman> hi having some trouble with ubuntu with kde http://pastebin.com/296580
<Slackman> was wondering if i could get some assistance
<Slackman> basically there seems to be a problem with my apt-cache or something.
<Slackman> the pastebin entry is the error messages and what i've done to try and fix it to no avail
<Tm_T> oh FUCK!
<Tm_T> again, I lost my KDED
<_Church_of_FoamY> ouch
<_Church_of_FoamY> >.<
<Tm_T> nouuu ht
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> so I don't test kopete, I don't need it anyway =)
<_Church_of_FoamY> lol
<_Church_of_FoamY> i found a new messenger
<_Church_of_FoamY> called sim
<_Church_of_FoamY> i think it's neat
<Slackman> erm, which sources are you guys using ?
<slicslak> what is the latest kernel source w/ ubuntu patches? 
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: add this source: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<philipacamaniac> it has the fixed kdelibs package
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, instead of my other source? or as well
<philipacamaniac> as well
<Slackman> ok, thanks. 
<Slackman> this is an Ubuntu machine made into a kubuntu machine :)
<philipacamaniac> cool
<slicslak> oh is that what you meant.  i'm upgrading my kernel right now.   lol
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, Err http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages
<Slackman>   404 Not Found
<philipacamaniac> no /
<monchy> it works
<philipacamaniac> hoary-updates main
<monchy> just used it
<monchy> oh cool theres a lavalamp screensaver
<Slackman> erm...in my sources it doesn't have the / though...this is odd
<philipacamaniac> let me try it
<Slackman> hmm i think i have some extra crap at the top...can some one post the first line of their sources list
<philipacamaniac> worked like a charm...
<Slackman> yeh i think there is something in my sources..i have this at the top
<Slackman> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Preview powerpc Binary-1 (20050310)] / hoary main restricted
<philipacamaniac> well, hmm... you're on PPC
<philipacamaniac> that doesn't solve the 404, but the kdelibs don't have an updated package on PPC
<philipacamaniac> I think
<philipacamaniac> visit http://kubuntu.org/dists/hoary-updates/main/ in your web browser
<Slackman> yeh that worked ok in Firefox
<philipacamaniac> note the absence of a ppc directory
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: amu: are there kdelibs 3.4 updates for ppc architecture?
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, ok i copy and pasted your link above, added it to the end of my sources list but i still get a 404...
<Slackman> Ign http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages
<Slackman> Err http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages
<Slackman>   404 Not Found
<philipacamaniac> can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<Slackman> yeh brb
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: yes, hang on
<Slackman> http://pastebin.com/296599
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: here is mine http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5Rf6ak96.html
<philipacamaniac> slackman: I'm not seeing a problem with your sources
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/ppc/frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/kde341 ./
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, well i guess thats a good thing, i'm not going nuts
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: thanks!
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: actually, those are 3.4.1, you don't happen to have 3.4 ?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: 3.4 is in hoary
<Riddell> 3.4.1 contains all the updates
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: but wasn't there an fixed kdelibs package?
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, maybe my nameservers are just fscked
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: if you feel like upgrading to KDE 3.4.1 (I'm using it!) then use the link Riddell pasted
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: 3.4.1 shouldn't have any installation issues (at least it didn't on x86)
<Slackman> ok thanks
<Slackman> just download the packages, or use apt?
<philipacamaniac> you can/should use apt
<philipacamaniac> has anyone got a fix for gmail/konqueror, or is that a hopeless cause?
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, i've added the source, run apt-get update and it seems to have worked
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, what do i type next?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: what's the problem?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: regarding gmail, or regarding kdelibs?
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: if you haven't already, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: if you have KDE, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (and take a coffee break)
<Slackman> damn i still get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Slackman>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1 is installed
<Slackman> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Slackman> even with dist upgrade
<theD3viL> How to set up my KDE to iso-8859-2 fonts? .. or win-1250 ? =/
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: gmail
<Riddell> theD3viL: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<bigbill52a> anyone else experiencing xserver crashes with kde...it crashes completely..leaving a screen filled with blinking gray boxes..no keyboard, no mouse...but other programs still work in background..and you can restart the puter by pressing the on/off switch once
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: sudo apt-get -f install
<Riddell> Slackman: try explicitly installing kdelibs-data
<bigbill52a> ctrl-alt-backspace does not work...nor does any other key combination...
<philipacamaniac> RIddell: gmail's full interface (heavy javascript, I assume) doesn't work... Gmail claims "For a better browsing experience, use a fully supported browser"... I'm forced to use Basic HTML mode
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: if keyboard locks, then it is probably a problem with x (which usually tends to be driver issues)
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: the Contact autocomplete in the To: and Cc: fields doesn't work in Basic HTML mode
<bigbill52a> it fails whether or not fglrx is installed and does not seem to affect gnome or xfce..unless i am using a kde program 
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: try chaning the agent to Safari
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: good idea, I'll try that...
<bigbill52a> the on/off switch still works...so you do not have force a restart
<bigbill52a> and music plays in the background...lol
<bigbill52a> i have reinstalled ubuntu..with no kde files and the desktop is stable
<bigbill52a> same with xfce
<bigbill52a> so i am pretty sure the crashes are related to kde
<bigbill52a> but i like kde...so i have to wait till i find a solution..unless i want a lot of xserver crashes
<bigbill52a> is it just me or anyone else experiencing this?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Okay, login worked and put me in standard "full" Gmail, but no links worked... I'll try some other UA's
<bigbill52a> even burning cds continue until they pop out completed...so it doesnt crash the kernel
<theD3viL> Riddell,  locale isnt installed ? /=
<bobbyd> bigbill52a: can you ssh to it when it's crashed?
<bigbill52a> how do you do that?
<bigbill52a> you cant use the keyboard at all
<bigbill52a> ctrl-alt-f1 etc
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: he means use another computer and remotely login, using ssh
<bigbill52a> i dont have that capability..but i would think that you could..since the kernal is still operating
<bigbill52a> no other computer
<bigbill52a> it is not a hard crash..just an xserver crash..since you can halt the system with a press of the on/off switch
<bigbill52a> it takes about 20-30 seconds for the computer to shut down once you press it
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: have you searched the forums, http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<bigbill52a> i have this thread on there as well
<philipacamaniac> nice...
<bigbill52a> at first didnt know the cause...kde...bu i have figured that it must me a kde file causing the crashes
<bigbill52a> since i have a stable system without any kde
<philipacamaniac> with kde still installed, are you able to use gnome and/or xfce?
<bigbill52a> yes..but if you use a kde program or the windows manager...eventually the xserver will crash
<bigbill52a> kde windows manager
<philipacamaniac> so, if you run k3b or konqueror under gnome, eventually x will crash?
<bigbill52a> if you use even one program...crash probability rises rapidly
<bigbill52a> yes
<bigbill52a> or even any other kde program
<bigbill52a> i like some of the games...lol
<philipacamaniac> hmm...
<stijn> test
<stijn> just installed kubuntu, running it for 2 minutes, looks fine :)
<philipacamaniac> stijn: that's excellent
<philipacamaniac> another convert...
<bigbill52a> my sources.list is the one from the unofficial guide
<stijn> even my wireless card is working! that really suprised me, I prefer this distro over arch L.
<bigbill52a> brb
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Gmail standard is a no go, but I think it is more the fault of Gmail than Konqui. Apparently, when they detect an IE6 user agent, they use ActiveX! Perhaps they need to work on the settings for the Konqueror User-Agent. Still, I will search bugs.kde.org for anything related
<bigbill52a> i am back...
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: you should leave unofficial sources commented-out... also, have you upgraded to KDE 3.4.1
<bigbill52a> no kde at present
<philipacamaniac> when you were experiencing this problem, was it KDE 3.4 or 3.4.1
<bigbill52a> not sure...i think that i was completely upgraded though
<bigbill52a> do you mean the backports?
<bigbill52a> for commenting out?
<bigbill52a> i did the kubuntu thing
<theD3viL> Is konqueror good for browsing?
<philipacamaniac> bigbill: You can keep backports, but it isn't supported... did you add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<philipacamaniac> theD3vil: I like it, it seems about as fast as Firefox, and it is integrated into the system (bookmarks, KDE wallet, dialogues, etc.)
<bigbill52a> just cut and pasted it into my sources.list
<bigbill52a> right now
<philipacamaniac> theD3vil: however, there are some important sites that don't work yet, such as full Gmail
<bigbill52a> anything else that i should add
<theD3viL> philipacamaniac, yes... i see
<magnuson> anyone run kubuntu live?
<yourghetek> need a hint here... its sudo (duh...) dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<theD3viL> philipacamaniac, what about spams?
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: no, you should apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigbill52a> let me try it...thanks for the tip
<philipacamaniac> theD3vil: what do you mean spams?
<yourghetek> no thats not it...
<yourghetek> anybody remember the xserver reconfigure line?
<theD3viL> philipacamaniac, hm... windows are opening.. - spams ;) ..
<theD3viL> sry my english bad very =] 
<philipacamaniac> theD3vil: no prob, those are called "pop-up windows"
<theD3viL> yes..
<theD3viL> no problems with pop-up windows??
<theD3viL> nice..
<bigbill52a> it is doing its thing
<bigbill52a> i will see if i have crashes..at least i know where they are coming from
<bigbill52a> i dont think that i had that entry for my sources list before
<bigbill52a> is there a way to use xwindows on computers with 64 megs of ram...?
<yourghetek> oops
<bigbill52a> live cd that is
<yourghetek> i thought server isntalls had kde...
<yourghetek> what packages do i need from a server install just to get into kde?
<philipacamaniac> yourghetek: server installation means just the barebones, no x windows
<philipacamaniac> yourghetek: kubuntu-desktop
<uniq> yourghetek: arts, kdelibs, kdebase and X i guess. (with all their depends).
<philipacamaniac> bigbill52a: for any live cd, since everything is loaded into ram, you really should have 256MB or more...
<yourghetek> yeah i wanna make this a very slim install
<yourghetek> ok
<yourghetek> doing kubuntu-desktop
<bigbill52a> works fine with 128...but 64 just hangs..but i was wondering if there was a swap setting i could use..on those computers..use the system rescue cd rather than live cd...and do all my stuff from the command line....
<bigbill52a> (transferring personal files to safe location on dead windows machines..lol)
<_ryan> ....hi
<yourghetek> no ryan... no
<yourghetek> no hal0... no
<hal0> =o
<yourghetek> 0_o
<hal0> what if i said please?
<yourghetek> then ok
<hal0> i need help getting the TV out to work with my nvidia GF3
<bigbill52a> will report back if konqueror causes crash
<philipacamaniac> bigbill: sounds goof
<philipacamaniac> *good
<bigbill52a> because gnome has been stable since installl.so it would have to be the kde programs
<yourghetek> i do the server install and kubuntu-desktop b/c i want a slim installation and now i see it downloading and installing openoffice?! rubbish!
<hal0> is there something i can do to switch from TV, to monitor, and back?  like an nividia control panel or some BS?
<philipacamaniac> yourghetek: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage... if you want a slim KDE install, erm... goodluck... you can always easily remove anything once it is finished
<yourghetek> haha erm... *giggling* good luck...
<yourghetek> is it harder than i anticipated?
<hal0> KDE isnt really meant to be *slim* I think.
<yourghetek> mmm
<philipacamaniac> yourghetek: just start apt-get removing stuff once the install is done
<yourghetek> yeah
<yourghetek> i guess i will do it that way
<yourghetek> windows 2000, windows xp, kubuntu sharing a single 10gb hd.. ouch
<hal0> ouch indeed.
<yourghetek> not my system, its for a friend
<philipacamaniac> I would donate gigs to you if I could
<philipacamaniac> why W2K?
<yourghetek> very stable
<philipacamaniac> so is WinXP pro, IMHO... and remember that W2K is losing support this year
<_Church_of_Foamy> YAY i fixed my video card ^_^
<philipacamaniac> and besides, you should strip down Windoze, not Kubuntu  :)
<hal0> agreed. :)
<Church_of_Foamy> had to solder a new gpu in to it but it works ^_^
<yourghetek> xp for adobe premiere pro
<philipacamaniac> Foamy: ???!!!????!!!!
<Church_of_Foamy> ?
<philipacamaniac> you soldered a gpu to a card and it worked?
<Church_of_Foamy> yup ^_^
<philipacamaniac> I have very bad luck with soldering irons and computers
<Church_of_Foamy> where is fstab found?
<Church_of_Foamy> i have to put my storage drive into it so it'll mount
<philipacamaniac> "/etc/fstab"
<Church_of_Foamy> yea i have a habbit of stripping chips from old hardware
<Church_of_Foamy> whats the editor in kubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> kate, kwrite or kedit
<Church_of_Foamy> for editing fstab?
<hal0> Kate
<Church_of_Foamy> ok
<Church_of_Foamy> how do i edit my fstab on a new install of kubuntu?
<Church_of_Foamy> it's giving me a weard error
<philipacamaniac> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<yourghetek> in knome? sudo nano /etc/fstab
<hal0> If I installed stuff from Synaptic, how do I find out how to access it?  -  In this case, I installed nvidia card stuff, and when I do a search, it gives me 2 folders, neither of which I know what to do with.
<yourghetek> just add em to your menu
<hal0> What do I add?  the folders?
<yourghetek> go to konqueror
<hal0> kay..
<philipacamaniac> when you install programs, they are automagically added to your menu
<yourghetek> click on applications
<yourghetek> and there is a list of your applications
<yourghetek> philipacamaniac im not sure if all the nvidia stuff goes in the menus
<hal0> it gives me sub folders, and i dunno where it put it :-\
<yourghetek> try and run them from konsole
<hal0> run what?  i've got 2 nvidia folders with nothing that I recognize in either of them
<yourghetek> :-/
<yourghetek> not sure what you did
<hal0> usr/X11R5/lib/nvidia has 2 AR Archives.
<hal0> and usr/lib/nvidia has tls_test, which is an executable, and 2 shared library files
<yourghetek> mmm
<yourghetek> im on a fx500
<yourghetek> and all my utils are in my menu
<buz> stupid bloody athlon64 fried already
<yourghetek> really? wow
<hal0> under what submenu ?
<hal0> utilities?
<buz> lived for less than one month
<buz> and i actually undervolted the thing
<buz> HTF it could go bad I can't figure out
<Church_of_Foamy> ok i have a question
<Church_of_Foamy> how do i put my sotrage driver in fstab
<monchy> that sucks buz, sorry to hear
<Church_of_Foamy> storage drive i mean
<buz> mhh i guess its the cpu anyway
<hal0> you dont put the driver in fstab - you tell it where to look/mount the drive in fstab I think.
<Church_of_Foamy> it is hooked up to the secondary ide channell has a slave
<buz> asus' weird post speeking (actually has the bios TALK to you) feature says so at least
<buz> screen doesnt show anything anymore
<Church_of_Foamy> yes but i don't know where
<Church_of_Foamy> i have fstab open i just don't know how to put the info in
<Church_of_Foamy> i think it's called hdd
<monchy> wasn't the FX-55 i hope lol
<Church_of_Foamy> but i'm not shure :(
<philipacamaniac> Foamy: how many partitions on it, and what filesystem is it using?
<yourghetek> whoa... buz, your mobo talks?
<buz> yeah
<Church_of_Foamy> one partition and it's ext3
<buz> i thought it was completely useless but alas its not
<oniryx> anybody using a DELL LATITUDE C400 ??
<buz> nah was a less than one month old 3000+
<buz> still sucks
<buz> rma is a pain 
<yourghetek> your right
<yourghetek> forget rma and give me that mobo
<buz> na 
<yourghetek> haha
<Church_of_Foamy> one partition and it's ext3
<buz> i think most new asus boards do that
<buz> actually
<buz> friend of mines even complained when he didnt stick the agp card in right away
<philipacamaniac> Foamy: /dev/hdd0 /mnt/somefoldername ext3 defaults 0 0
<philipacamaniac> but you'll need to mkdir /mnt/somefoldername
<philipacamaniac> sorry did I say hdd0, I think I meant hdd1
<Church_of_Foamy> yea it called storage
<Church_of_Foamy> so /mnt/storage?
<philipacamaniac> yup
<Church_of_Foamy> ok
<Church_of_Foamy> ok
<philipacamaniac> ? ok?
<yourghetek> ok
<philipacamaniac> I guess he rebooted
<monchy> oh dear god pauly shore
<_Church_of_Foamy> it says the mount point dosent exist
<_Church_of_Foamy> :(
<philipacamaniac> okay so, /dev/hdd1 isn't it
<_Church_of_Foamy> heres my fstab  http://pastebin.com/296691
<_Church_of_Foamy> i thought it was
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's a slave to my cdrom on the secondary ide channel
<_Church_of_Foamy> i shoulda backed up my fstab
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<_Church_of_Foamy> any ideas?
<dreumah> ok i am trying to burn dvds but its not working, it keeps telling me there is an OPC error
<philipacamaniac> Foamy: hold a sec
<philipacamaniac> _Church_of_Foamy: did you create the /mnt/storage directory?
<philipacamaniac> you have to sudo mkdir /mnt/storage
<philipacamaniac> brb
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, sorry to bug you again..i'm pretty stuck..i can't remove kde, i can't upgrade , forcefully or otherwise 
<Slackman> all i get is
<Slackman> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Slackman>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<uniq> slackman: make sure you've enabled hoary-updates.
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: try sudo apt-get remove knetworkconf
<Slackman> philipacamaniac, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Slackman>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<Slackman> thats when i sudo apt-get remove knetworkconf
<Slackman> should i try with dpkg?
<philipacamaniac> maybe try sudo apt-get remove kdelibs-data kdelibs
<uniq> no no no.
<philipacamaniac> ?
<Slackman> same deal sorry
<uniq> just install the newest knetworkconf from hoary-updates
<philipacamaniac> that's what I told him to do... but it apparently didn't work
<Slackman> nah i get the same thing when ever i try and use apt
<Slackman> remove, upgrade, install...all the same error
<uniq> slackman: what does 'apt-cache policy knetworkconf' say? 
<Slackman> erm...there is a few lines i'll paste bin
<uniq> the new knetworkconf should be in hoary-updates.. 
<Slackman> http://pastebin.com/296707
<uniq> ok.. then it's just in breezy and on kubuntu.org
<philipacamaniac> Slackman: can you post your sources.list one more time
<Slackman> yeh np,
<uniq> add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main' to it
<Slackman> uniq, i'm on PPC. i think we tried this earlier with philipacamaniac 
<Slackman> erm..pastebin is being a bit slow..gotta find another bin
<philipacamaniac> google nopaste
<uniq> ok..no problem i'm on ppc too.. i could give you a package.
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/knetworkconf/
<Slackman> http://pastebin.ca/13685
<uniq> download the .deb and dpkg -i <package>
<philipacamaniac> aha! uniq, that's what I was trying to find before
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/ 
<Slackman> ok i'll try that thanks.... dpkg -i or update?
<uniq> for most of my ppc stuff.. not apt-getable. to make people use the official repos.
<uniq> slackman: dpkg -i
<Slackman> ok :)
<uniq> and then you can finish all the other stuff with apt-get -u dist-upgrade or something.
<Slackman> erm... dep problems libstdc++6
<Slackman> and kdelibs4c2 etc..
<uniq> ook. that's for breezy then.. give me a few min.
<Slackman> k. i'm really sorry guys. i'm not sure how i managed to get this borked
<uniq> it's not your fault.. it's a bug.
<Slackman> uniq,heh..no one else seems to have the bug :)
<uniq> then they use kubuntu.org sources i guess.. and it's only missing ppc support. i'll poke someone to get that fixed.
<Slackman> ok thanks alot uniq and philipacamaniac 
<uniq> package building just han on a few more minutes.
<Slackman> k, np
<Slackman> i am here for a while if you are..no rush
<othernoob> how do i burn a bin and cue in k3b ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> something happend to my storage media
<_Church_of_Foamy> i can't find any of my hard drives :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> nevermind
<_Church_of_Foamy> i fixed it ^_^
<monchy> ooo san andreas is out now
<othernoob> churchy, any news ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> in kynaptic what does "upgrade all pacages" maean/do?
<othernoob> it upgrades all packages ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<Slackman> uniq, thank you. Its now letting me upgrade to 3.4.1 i think...it seems to be working anyway.
<_Church_of_Foamy> um how to get synaptic to run with kubuntu?
<Slackman> uniq, i really appreciate your help
<_Church_of_Foamy> i installed from the kubuntu cd 
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't like kynaptic it dosent give you the program definitions
<uniq> slackman:great I haven't even uploaded the new .deb yetit's on it 's way now.. you can find it at http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/knetworkconf  now.
<uniq> it's just been replaced.
<laser_tk> anybody know how this tooltip can disable??
<laser_tk> http://koti.mbnet.fi/laser_tk/kde.jpg
<heidi> ehhh... 
<heidi> Is this a channel thing? 
<laser_tk> jes
<heidi> ahh I just install this thing, and I just dont get any Idea how to browse at the internet.. .:S
<heidi> got any clues?
<laser_tk> ??
<mats> open a browser?
<heidi> yehhh ... 
<opi> Konqueror?
<monchy> firefox, opera, etc etc etc
<opi> try third icon on the doc
<heidi> jeh... how does it work?
<opi> you click it
<mats> heidi: bare skriv i den. www.dagbladet.no f.eks ;) (sorry for norwegian :) )
<uniq> laser_tk: right click on the panel -> configuer panel -> the tab at the right. (can't figure out the english translation right now) -> zoom icons on mouse over, or something like that.
<dreumah> have you used the internet before?
<opi> the window popup, you enter URL into URL-box and off you go
<uniq> more norwegians :] 
<mats> uniq: :-) hello
<uniq> hi.
<opi> maybe Kubuntu means in Norwegian: FreeLoveFromTheComputer? ;D
<gravis> n8 all
<mats> opi: haha - you made a funney ;)
<laser_tk> uniq: Enable icon mouseover effects.. yup, that's it
<laser_tk> uniq: thanks
<uniq> no problem :)
<laser_tk> i have been search that thing always on taskbar options
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to get synaptic in kubuntu?
<Riddell> _Church_of_Foamy: use kynaptic to install it
<opi> apt-get install synaptic?
<opi> or get KPackage ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> it dosen't give you the file discription
<_Church_of_Foamy> i can't belve that kde is quicker on my system than gnome
<_Church_of_Foamy> O_o
<opi> it is
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<opi> I'm running Kubuntu on P2/400 and it's working fine
<opi> you would rather not see Gnome here
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had ubuntu installed with KDE and it was kinda doggy
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i downloaded the kubuntu iso and installed and it runs peachy now ^_^
<opi> instead of Synaptic, try to use KPackage
<opi> at least it's QT based, so you will not get all the GTK stuff for now :-P
<_Church_of_Foamy> i looked for it in my kbar but i don't ahve it :(
<opi> apt-get into it :P
<opi> I have it, but I can renember if I apt-get it
<opi> it's in System here
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have kynaptic
<opi> then get it from Kynaptic :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> the only reason i don't like kynaptic is it dosen't tell you what the file is
<opi> just try it
<casper> Hey could anybody help me? I've got a problem with JuK (and amarok for that matter). At the start of each track theres a small "skit" and the lengths of the songs are not correct
<opi> casper: turn off the fade out/cross over effect maybe?
<casper> nah it's not that, tried that already
<casper> tried playing with the sound settings in the control center too
<_Church_of_Foamy> how can i get the binary clock for kubuntu?
<opi> right on the panel, get the clock applet
<opi> right on the applet, set it up :P
<casper> anybody?
<_Church_of_Foamy> nope it's not there
<uniq> casper: which engine do you use in amarok? 
<_Church_of_Foamy> the normal clock is but the binary isen't
<opi> ah
<opi> binary
<opi> like 1/0
<uniq> I use arts with no problems, I've heard others have to use xine-engine to have success.
<opi> I don't think we have one :)
<casper> uniq: none apparently
<uniq> casper: try to install akode-mpeg and select the arts engine.
<casper> from kynaptic?
<uniq> yes, you can use kynaptic.
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea
<casper> it says i've got akode installed
<_Church_of_Foamy> theres a binary clock that you can put in the kbar
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had it when i had installed kubuntu with the kde
<_Church_of_Foamy> ubuntu i mean
<opi> _Church_of_Foamy: I'm not up-to-date with all the eyecandy :-)
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> i like the amor applet
<_Church_of_Foamy> kinda like having a virtual pet
<_Church_of_Foamy> that ya don't have to feed ^_^
<Kinpi> is there a seperate channel for the live version?
<Dent> there's an amor applet?
<Dent> heh
<Latem> hmm I tried kubuntu live CD, and my fonts were huge
<Dent> i saw that once
<opi> Kinpi: haa
<Latem> on 2 different comps
<Dent> (amor), it was neat
<opi> Latem: maybe it was a DPI problem?
<Kinpi> opi> what? lol there could be
<casper> how do i run akode?
<Kinpi> i ask b/c i'm trying to burn a cd on my laptop, but burn it from the live cd
<casper> uniq: how do i run akode?
<Latem> how would i try and fix that with live CD, just to see if that is the problem?
<Kinpi> anyone know if that's possible or how?
<spiral> does anyone here know wether it should be possible to install konversation 0.18 under hoary via a .deb ?
<motaboy> casper: akode is a multimedia library
<othernoob> how many partitions does kubuntu create when you choose automatic partitioning during installation ?
<opi> Kinpi: I haven't use Kubuntu-LiveCD, but I can advie you something
<opi> othernoob: 3, IIRC 
<opi>  /home /usr and /
<othernoob> IIRC ?
<opi> if I recall clearly
<uniq> ccayou don't run it, it's loaded automagicaly :)
<othernoob> and no /boot ?
<othernoob> no /swap ?
<opi> swap's not a partition in sens of user-data-storage
<opi> that's why I didn't named it :P
<othernoob> true..
<othernoob> but /boot is one ;)
<opi> ;)
<opi> I don't renember then
<casper> motaboy: you have any idea why i get skits in the start of every song in both amarok and JuK, and at the same time the song-length is wrong?
<opi> Kinpi: you can try Slax live-cd, it's KDE based, too -- but you can call it with copy2ram kernel parametr and then you'll be able to switch CDs
<motaboy> casper: with akode engine?
<motaboy> casper: did you taked a look at bugs.kde.org or reported it?
<casper> motaboy: in amarok i can only chose one: aRts
<motaboy> casper: so it's not akode related
<casper> motaboy: no idea
<motaboy> casper: very probably it's an arts problem
<motaboy> casper: you can try using gstreamer or akode engine
<casper> motaboy: how do i get those?
<Kinpi> thanks opi
<motaboy> s/akode/xine
<opi> Kinpi: http://slax.linux-live.org IIRC
<motaboy> casper: apt-get install amarok-<TAB><TAB> (with bash completion)
<Kinpi> opi> that's it, yep
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats the command to find the dependancy for a program that faild to install?
<uniq> apt-cache depends <package>
<_Church_of_Foamy> doesen't work :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats the dependancy for cedega?
<uniq> heh.. good question I don't know.
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<casper> motaboy: reinstalled it, still no good
<motaboy> casper: have you tried changing engine?
<motaboy> casper: for example try the xine one
<motaboy> casper: and also try disabling arts
<casper> motaboy: i can only chose one in the menu
<casper> motaboy: how do i disable arts?
<motaboy> casper: in the control center
<motaboy> casper: have you restarted amarok
<motaboy> ?
<casper> motaboy: yea
<_Church_of_Foamy> i got ubuntu to run on a mac 5400/180 ^_^
<motaboy> casper: fully restarted? the tray icon disappeared?
<casper> motaboy: i cant find arts in the control center
<casper> motaboy: yea
<motaboy> casper: ps -ef | grep amarok is empty?
<motaboy> casper: Sound e multimedia ->Sound System
<opi> btw: what's a sound recorder in KDE?
<casper> motaboy: what do you mean by emty?
<casper> motaboy: can't find arts there....
<motaboy> casper: no amarok processes (except grep) running
<motaboy> casper: arts IS the sound system
<casper> motaboy: heh, my bad
<motaboy> casper: it's the both the soft mixing deamon and an API for programs
<casper> motaboy: turned of the sound system, still no good
<motaboy> casper: make some experiments, it can work well
<casper> motaboy: could it be the mp3 decoder?
<motaboy> casper: dunno, it depends on the engine you're using
<motaboy> casper: just search the net, bugs.kde.org  or anything other. it can be everything and you have to nail it down
#kubuntu 2005-06-15
<philipacamaniac> is it possible to install just Konqueror SVN? or would I need to compile the entire KDE SVN?
<philipacamaniac> konqueror in the KDE4 branch seems to be freakin' awesome... it has adblock, and it passes the acid2 test... I NEED to backport it  :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> how do i get it?
<uniq> hehe.. well.. i would recommend waiting.
<philipacamaniac> That's what I'm asking... you'd have to compile it
<philipacamaniac> If I didn't mind breaking a system, can I mix Qt3 and Qt4 stuff?
<philipacamaniac> Like creating some freak-of-nature mix between the latest 3.4.x source and KDE4 source?
<philipacamaniac> ah well, n/m I gotta go anyway... but I'm determined to get these patches into my KDE!
<bigbill52a> well..kde, even the newest version kills my xserver...just installed and used konqueror
<bigbill52a> testing to see what causes my xserver to crash....
<bigbill52a> would there be logs? and how would i access them?
<uniq> ~/.xsession-errors
<uniq> and /var/log/X*
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have a stupid question
<bigbill52a> where would i find that log?
<_Church_of_Foamy> has anyone ran ubuntu with kde and then switched to just kde and noticed a diffrence in the way things work?
<uniq> shoot.
<bigbill52a> yeah..it crashes my xserver...that is kde
<_Church_of_Foamy> weard
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had ubuntu with kde and wine ran just fine as did cedega
<_Church_of_Foamy> with kde it dosen't :/
<uniq> I've tried both with success.
<_Church_of_Foamy> weard
<viriatus> how can i install gnome in kubuntu?
<Dent> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dent> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dent> to be exact
<Dent> in a Konsole
<viriatus> ok thanks
<Dent> or you can use Kynaptic
<bigbill52a> now to see if patience crashes my xserver
<snowseal_> whats a nice resources monitor program, to see network usage, memory etc?
<_Church_of_Foamy> gkrellm
<snowseal_> k ty
<bigbill52a> patience doesnt seem to crash it
<bigbill52a> removed konqueror
<othernoob> i just loaded a cue in k3b's burn dvd iso, and it changed the cue/bin into a img. then i went on to burn but it only burned with 2x instead of 4x. is that normal?
<kingkwesi> can  any  one help me 
<kingkwesi> with this koprtr
<kingkwesi> kopete
<othernoob> ?
<kingkwesi> any  gurus around
<kingkwesi> ?
<SquishyWaffle> what's wrong?
<othernoob> would someone happen to know why i can't copy a few gigs to my fat32 partition? i get an unexpected error sometime during the process
<uniq> sounds bad. try to fsck.vfat it.
<uniq> unmount it first.
<othernoob> it only happened with one 4.4 gb file so far.. right now im copying a 800 mb file with no problems
<uniq> 4.4G on fat32? dies it even support that? 
<uniq> are you copying TO fat32? 
<othernoob> heh..yea
<othernoob> yes
<uniq> ok.. it desn't support that big files.
<othernoob> mmh. interesting.. while i used windows with fat32 partitions i didnt have problems 
<uniq> ~4G is max for fat32
<othernoob> mmh, why did you ask me then whether im copying to or from a fat32 ?
<kay> hello
<uniq> othernoob: because if you were copying from it would be weird. :)
<uniq> now i see that you wrote 'copy a few gigs to my..'
<uniq> but you know.. confirmation
<othernoob> but it's still weird that i did have a few files >4gb on windows with fat32..
<othernoob> uniq: would you happen to have an answer to my k3b question ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congratulations to motaboy on membership | http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.1-i386-live.iso | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun
<motaboy> :D :D :D
<SquishyWaffle> congrats
<motaboy> Night All!
<Shuddertrix> membership?
<kay> membership?
<St0n3-C0l> anyone here...??
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<max> hey.. i'm having a problem getting packages like flashplayer-mozilla from multiverse
<max> i have this in the sources file: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  hoary multiverse
<_Church_of_Foamy> does wine or cedega require anything from ubuntu to run right?
<Chislon> when starting up linux it says that there is like a bad file type or something, its a FAT error, is this about the NFTS windows partition?
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats the the specific error??
<Chislon> i dunno its in the start up so i dont know it all
<_Church_of_Foamy> when you start up
<Chislon> ?
<_Church_of_Foamy> what you want to do is hit the pause key at the error and it will pause the screen
<Chislon> oh kool
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea it's a little trick i learned lol
<Chislon> thank you foamy
<_Church_of_Foamy> welcome did it work?
<Chislon> i havnt tried yet
<Chislon> went afk for a bit
<Chislon> do you know how i install the flash plugin from macromedia? i downloaded it from there site but i dont know what to do now
<Chislon> how do i unpackage the file?
<shiv> I installed 855resolution on my dell 700m now half the screen is occupied by the windows, fonts are too big
<monchy> are you using mozilla chislon?
<Chislon> monchy, firefox
<monchy> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla should work then
<Chislon> monchy, ok thank you... well i already downloaded it
<Chislon> its on my desktop
<Chislon> ?
<monchy> i don't know chislon, i've never done it by downloading from the site before :(
<Chislon> ok thank you
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to get my soundcard to play more than one sound per program?
<Chislon> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<monchy> oh you might need to add repositories
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know?
<monchy> have you seen the ubuntuguide Chislon?
<Chislon> which one?
<monchy> http://ubuntuguide.org/ that one
<Chislon> let me see
<Chislon> monchy, i dont htink i have no, thank you
<monchy> it has everything, couldn't live without it lol
<monchy> your welcome :)
<Chislon> lol
<Chislon> awesome
<Chislon> thank you
<shiv> I installed 855resolution on my dell 700m now half the screen is occupied by the windows, fonts are too big, I can decrese those in control center but still the toolbars occupy half the screen
<shiv> any help?
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey anyone know hwo to troubleshoot sound isshues?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: NO!
<paulproteus> Wrong question.
<paulproteus> I came in to see if you would ask the question well. ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<Chislon> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Chislon> oops
<Chislon> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<Chislon>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<Chislon> is wha tit says
<Chislon> i searched for xpti.dat
<Chislon> there are two compoenent files for firefox with it one is /usr/lib the other is /var/lib?
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy wants to run teamspeak and other sound-using programs.  He starts his Kubuntu session by opening teamspeak.  He notices that other programs can't play sounds.
<Chislon> which do i dleete
<paulproteus> In GNOME/Ubuntu, there is esd to do sound device sharing.  Is there an equivalent in Kubuntu?
<paulproteus> If so, how can he use it?
<Ghetek> kate hates me (kate crashes with sudo) http://pastebin.com/296872
<_Church_of_Foamy> same with me
<_Church_of_Foamy> the b1tch
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<Zunino> Hello, there. Would anyone be willing to help me with a couple of fonts-related questions?
<Ghetek> ask foamy
<Ghetek> hehe
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey i don't know nothin 'bout no steenkin foonts 
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm just anewb man
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<Zunino> :)
<Ghetek> :-)
<Zunino> Does anybody know anything 'bout them fonts?
<Ghetek> but seriously, kate?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't know it's a new error to me
<Ghetek> damn
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know that if you install ubuntu before you install kde it works fine
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think that kubuntu might have some broken stuff in it
<Ghetek> damn
<monchy> i think it varies on different setups foamy
<Ghetek> how do i fix it all?
<_Church_of_Foamy> you know i don't know
<Ghetek> sudo apt-get everything please...
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm getting ready to install ubuntu and then kubuntu
<Ghetek> first install win2k
<_Church_of_Foamy> my sound is screwed up kate don't work
<_Church_of_Foamy> why?
<Ghetek> it finds it soooo easy
<Ghetek> its awesome
<_Church_of_Foamy> it finds xp easy too
<Ghetek> but xp is crap
<monchy> there was a way to fix it in gnome
<_Church_of_Foamy> so is win2k :P
<Ghetek> psh
<Ghetek> win2k is stable
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know gnome seems to be the better of the 2
<Ghetek> xp is a resource hogging...
<_Church_of_Foamy> it might be stable man but it still sucks
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's microsoft monopoly
<_Church_of_Foamy> they charge outrageous amounts of money for the licences
<_Church_of_Foamy> and you can never own the software
<_Church_of_Foamy> it says so in there EULA
<monchy> well lets be honest, i bet half of us haven't paid for a windows OS since either 95 or 2000 lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> true
<Ghetek> haha
<Ghetek> true true
<_Church_of_Foamy> but still i'd like to see microsoft crash and burn
<monchy> i haven't but that's because your expected to pay out the ass here in canada
<_Church_of_Foamy> hell i even got longhorn 6 monthes ago
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it's gonna be the worst version of windows ever
<closure> _Church_of_Foamy, you got an extreme beta
<_Church_of_Foamy> no i got longhorn
<closure> _Church_of_Foamy, yeah an extreme beta of longhorn
<_Church_of_Foamy> a freind i know works at microsoft poor sap
<_Church_of_Foamy> he got me a copy of it
<_Church_of_Foamy> weather it's beta i don't know
<monchy> it's beta
<Funzo> wat is it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> windows longhorn
<Funzo> oh
<closure> yeah it's beta
<Funzo> yeah its very beta
<monchy> longhorn hasn't even had any RC's
<_Church_of_Foamy> RC's?
<Funzo> maybe alpha
<closure> if you don't know htat then you you don't know much about software in general
<monchy> release candidates
<Funzo> release candiates
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh
<_Church_of_Foamy> well he gave to me a cd to borrow
<closure> _Church_of_Foamy, that was not intended to be rude just a statement
<_Church_of_Foamy> and try it he said he needed it back
<Funzo> have you installed it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i diden't think you was rude man no prob ^_^
<_Church_of_Foamy> yea it blows
<closure> well longhorn will be the best os they've released... if they release it
<monchy> is he on the longhorn dev team?
<Funzo> I have heard MS was going to limit software ussage on it
<_Church_of_Foamy> you wanna copy a cd you can't
<closure> not saying it's going to be good though
<_Church_of_Foamy> wanna copy a dvd no way in hell
<_Church_of_Foamy> you can't even install antivirus on it
<_Church_of_Foamy> without the av prog thinking the os is a virus
<monchy> lol
<monchy> spot on AV
<sproingie> wow, beta lacks functionality, tape at 11
<_Church_of_Foamy> it requers a high end computer
<Funzo> LOL
<Funzo> thats why linux pwnz
<closure> Funzo, all of the beta releases have extremely limited hardware support and most are focused in a general area of the os as there hasn't been a full version put together
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have a dual cpu p4 and it makes it run like a 486dx 66
<closure> OSX > linux
<sproingie> wow, beta released with debug flags
<sproingie> same tape
<_Church_of_Foamy> thats why i like linux it just works
<Funzo> apple is going intel hehehehe
<Funzo> and closure: I know that
<closure> Funzo, for real what the hell is that about
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't really understand it to well but i know that i trust it more than i ever did win
<Funzo> haha im excited sorry
<closure> Funzo,  i can't figure that out at all
<closure> Funzo, i don't know what to think of it
<sproingie> so what about apple?  how many mac users hack asm?
<Funzo> hehe
<Funzo> i like it
<sproingie> how many would really notice?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i actually get angry when someone touches my linuxbox
<_Church_of_Foamy> my winbox i don't care
<closure> Funzo, i think part of the reason they have such stable comps is they develop their procs
<_Church_of_Foamy> burn it for all i care lol
<Funzo> dual booting mac OS X and windows and linux will be nice
<closure> Funzo, oh it will be crunk
<Funzo> why?
<Ghetek> my uncle worked at connectix
<closure> Funzo, that's for damn sure
<_Church_of_Foamy> ohh that would be cool cept for the windows part
<Consty> It wont happen funzo, apple has already said that they're going to lock the x86 architecture
<Ghetek> and i have all the win2k for mac stuff
<closure> Funzo, but i don't think i will be dual booting shiznite when osx is out
<Consty> it wont run on your everyday hardware
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am so aghenst microsoft it's not funny
<Funzo> yeah
<Ghetek> ms has good stuff
<Funzo> well dont buy their software
<Funzo> no they dont
<cabajgtr> Why would you want windows if you had a mac?
<Funzo> well the apps
<Ghetek> cant deny that they own the software industry
<closure> bsd plus that window manager is just too cool
<Funzo> there are some things that just dont work on a mac
<_Church_of_Foamy> they rob people and they put companys outta business
<sproingie> it's not like x86 keeps you using PC architecture for everything.  SGI has some mad powerful workstations based on x86
<Ghetek> oracle is worse
<Ghetek> but nobody targets them
<_Church_of_Foamy> and they even told some dude that he coulden't use his name has a url becuase it was to close
<Ghetek> to percentage bill gates gives more to charities than anyone else
<_Church_of_Foamy> to microsoft
<cabajgtr> Hey can anyone help me with a samba problem?
<Ghetek> larry ellison doesnt give at all
<_Church_of_Foamy> the guys name was mike rowe
<Consty> When starting up another x session with the live cd, after I end it using CTRL+ALT+BS I can no longer start up a new session, it just sits there at the x mesh screen and I have to end it.  Any ideas?
<monchy> i'll agree with ya there, billy boy is quite generous with his money
<_Church_of_Foamy> www.microwe.com was the website
<sproingie> your two minutes are up, hate over
<_Church_of_Foamy> and they said he was doing a copywright infringement
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<cabajgtr> I can't setup user passwords with smbpasswd
<cabajgtr> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Wrong Password.
<Consty> damn this is so dumb, why can't I start another x session... grr
<sproingie> Consty: i had that happen too ... an update fixed it.  chances are the livecd doesn't have it.  switch to vc1 and run kdm manually
<sproingie> Consty: actually kill the existing kdm and restart it manually
<Consty> dang, I'm trying to like troubleshoot my oddball widescreen moniter
<Consty> you mean the original one sproingie?
<sproingie> Consty: original one?  any vc will do
<Consty> how do I switch to vc1?
<Consty> actually I should rephrase and ask what vc1 is.
<closure> ctrl+alt f6-10 *i think*
<EvanCarroll> !breezy
<Consty> oh well I'll see if I can figure it out
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok i'm having a weard sound problem
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it's pissing me off
<Chislon> foamy it didnt really pause for me
<Chislon> so i sitll dont know the whole message
<Chislon> something about FAT /usr and stuff
<Chislon> its my fat32 drive, it wont work now
<_Church_of_Foamy> weard
<Chislon> i tried to delete some stuff from it wiht linux
<Chislon> that i guess didnt work
<_Church_of_Foamy> very weard
<Chislon> cuz i just signed into windows and it was still there
<_Church_of_Foamy> huh
<Chislon> but i dont know how to fix it
<Ghetek> !breezy
<_Church_of_Foamy> if your using breezy it's broken
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to troubleshoot sound isshues?
<crimsun> what sort of sound issues?
<_Church_of_Foamy> on my computer only one program can use sound at a time
<Ghetek> use arts
<Consty> Anyone know the best way to generate a modeline?
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: your card doesn't support pcm multiplexing in hardware, then
<crimsun> Consty: use gtf.
<paulproteus> _Church_of_Foamy: Ghetek gave you a general answer you might not understand.  If you don't, you should use the *specific* version of the question so he can give you a *specific* answer.
<Consty> crimsun: Heres the thing with that, even though I put in a refresh rate, it spits me back a horizontal refresh rate that my moniter does not support
<Consty> crimsun: it seems like the refresh rate you tell it applies to vertical and horizontal, I need one that can take a parm for both
<Consty> crimsun: My lcd is funky, it can only do 50hz horizontal refresh
<crimsun> what res?
<Consty> 1280x800
<Consty> I have one that works, but the flicker is noticable
<crimsun> Modeline "1280x800_50.00"  68.56  1280 1336 1472 1664  800 801 804 824  -HSync +Vsync   <-- ?
<Consty> 68.56, wouldn't that be < 50hz?
<Consty> 70 even comes out to 49.9hz
<_Church_of_Foamy> my vid card fell out and froze my box
<_Church_of_Foamy> i forgot to put a scew in it >.<
<_Church_of_Foamy> what where you saying about sound?
<crimsun> Consty: that's the pixel clock
<Consty> crimsun: I dont know exactly how the numbers affect the outcome though..  I've been fidgeting with it
<Consty> crimsun: Where'd you get that modeline from?
<EvanCarroll> gah, I need help i just upgraded to breeze and fonts exploded and now i can't start x, any ideas?
<crimsun> sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<_Church_of_Foamy> so what where you saying about sound?
<crimsun> also try http://delenn.tky.hut.fi/amlc/
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's teamspeak thats hogging all my sound
<_Church_of_Foamy> it just likes to dominate it for some reason
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: arts should help you
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<crimsun> I believe you can artsdsp ts, too
<crimsun> (I don't use arts)
<_Church_of_Foamy> what is that?
<_Church_of_Foamy> artsdsp?
<Consty> crimsun: I just tried it and I didn't get the same result as you, unless you put in 50hz instead of 60hz which is what I can do vertically
<crimsun> Consty: you said 60
<crimsun> err, you said 50
<Consty> 50horiz 60vert
<crimsun> oh, horiz
<Consty> I'll try it though
<_Church_of_Foamy> artsdsp?
<crimsun> try the other modeline gen
<Consty> I know I've tried this modeline before in slack 10.1 and it didn't work
<Consty> but maybe x.org supports it now or something, I"ll test it
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone?
<_Church_of_Foamy> crimsun whats artsdsp?
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: it's a wrapper. See the man page.
<_Church_of_Foamy> kubuntu's manual?
<Consty> crimsun: Yeah, I tested gtf and that one doesn't work, its so weird.  Whats the other modeline gen app?
<crimsun> see above url
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: no, artsdsp's man page
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<Chislon> how michg i get k/ubuntu to recognize things on my laptop like the volume control, mouse on and off and stuff
<Consty> crimsun: dang, no g++ for the live cd? :(
<EvanCarroll> Alright, anyone who wants to upgrade to breezy will need to type this, prior to the upgrade or reinstall the font packages after craeting the symlink, this is my solution, others have posted theirs and they typically don't work and aren't as good, 'ln -s /usr/bin/mkfontscale /usr/X11R6/bin/mkfontscale'
<crimsun> Consty: install build-essential
<Consty> crimsun: will that download stuff?
<Consty> crimsun: Dont suppose you could run that utility for me eh?
<crimsun> Consty: if you configured apt-get to, yes
<Consty> crimsun: well I'm on a live cd right now, and I'm on a slow connection.  It'd be painful
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok i understand what artsdsp is but how do i add that to the teamspeak icon in the kbar?
<Consty> Trying to get all the configuration issues fixed before I actually install
<_Church_of_Foamy> crimsun you there?
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: yes, but I don't use KDE
<crimsun> _Church_of_Foamy: someone else can help you with KDE-specific issues
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _Church_of_foamy :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> OMG holy shit how are ya man
<_Church_of_Foamy> ^_^
<slicslak> is there a site for apt-get similar to gentoo-portage.com - which has comments, voting, etc. on all the packages in the repository.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol back ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> nice
<EvanCarroll> Anyone have problems with breezy and WEP
<EvanCarroll> what used to work no longer does
<dewey> hmmm breezy is a beta so problems happen :)
<Consty> Anyone know of a way to find out the specs of a lcd moniter like its pixel clock and such when there is no documentation on line or anything?  Is there a utility to detect it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i would wright the company and ask
<Consty> Alright, got my moniter working... man what a pain. :)
<Consty> Alright, next problem is my soundcard.  I have a Audigy 2 Value, which apparently has issues with ALSA, however I know it works with ALSA 1.0.8 off of the knoppix live cd.  The kubuntu cd my soundcard doesn't work, any ideas what I could try?
<crimsun> "doesn't work?" it should.
<Consty> Correct, I get an error saying that its going to point to /dev/null instead of o/dev/dsp
<Consty> alsamixer returns a snd_ctl_open failed 
<crimsun> lsmod -> pastebin.com
<Consty> crimsun: It's pretty crazy how indepth I had to go to get the lcd working.  I found some french site that had a linux modeline that works perfect.  Odd.
<Consty> crimsun: What are you looking for in lsmod exactly?  emu10k1 or whatever?
<KaiL> emu10k1 or emu10k1x
<KaiL> the list at alsa-project.org says, it's emu10k1
<Consty> Actually I dont believe alsa lists my exact card.
<Consty> They list the Audigy 2 ZS Value
<KaiL> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=204&product=10653 <? :)
<KaiL> "Audigy 2 Value", as wanted :)
<Consty> Thats the one, but last time I checked the supported cards page on the alsa site it wasn't there.
<Consty> And emu10k1 isnt there, nor anything like it.
<KaiL> let's see, what "sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1" does
<Consty> done, alsamixer still doesn't respond
<KaiL> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<KaiL> ...we need to tell the alsa deamon, that there's something new
<Consty> lots and lots of invalid card number errors
<KaiL> could you put the output to http://pastebin.ca/ ?
<Consty> sure
<Consty> alright posted
<Consty> http://pastebin.ca/13696
<Consty> just says no soundcards are found
<KaiL> there was no error while loading snd-emu10k1?
<Consty> nope
<Consty> when you had me do modprobe right?
<KaiL> yes
<Consty> yeah none
<KaiL> you didn't forget the "snd-" prefix?
<Consty> nope
<Consty> even checked the history
<KaiL> and it works with knoppix? which kernel/alsa-Versions do they use?
<Consty> 2.6.10 1.0.8 alsa
<Consty> same as this
<Consty> I'm going by what the site says, I dont have the cd anymore.  Maybe its 1.0.9.
<Consty> can you use apt-get to nab the newest alsa driver set?
<Consty> using the live cd?
<KaiL> nop
<Consty> damn
<KaiL> alsa is devided into 2 parts - the utils and the kernel modules
<Consty> usually if they were built as modules and not built into the kernel I would think you'd be able to update them
<Consty> dont need to update the utils
<KaiL> but you need to find updated modules ;)
<Consty> updating the kernel would do that wouldnt it?
<KaiL> how to update the kernel on a live CD? ;)
<Consty> this is true
<Consty> screwed at every turn :P
<KaiL> I wonder, why the module loads
<KaiL> normally such modules refuse loading, if they don't find any hardware
<Consty> odd
<Consty> found the knoppix cd, gunna check alsa versions
<KaiL> and look, if they use some other module
<Jeezis> is anyone here having a lot of system lockups after upgrading to the 2.6.11 kernel?
<KaiL> Jeezis: not anybody, everybody :)
<crimsun> are you booting with "noinotify"?
<Jeezis> no, should i be?
<Jeezis> KaiL: having problems also? :-p
<crimsun> well, if you like crashes, go ahead and continue booting without it
<crimsun> =)
<KaiL> Jeezis: here it did on X-login
<KaiL> and several people told me the same
<Jeezis> it's odd, i can log in just fine, and run alright, but several times now the cpu load just jumps to 100% and the system locks up
<Jeezis> and the only way to get out of it is to do a hard reboot
<KaiL> stay with 2.6.10 ;)
<Jeezis> yeah, i'm gonna downgrade tonight
<Jeezis> had no problems with 2.6.10
<KaiL> after that single test, 2.6.11 was forgotten for me ;)
<Jeezis> this is so weird! i get spikes where my cpu load goes up to 80%+ and drops immediately
<Jeezis> my system monitor looks like it has a heartbeat :-p
<crimsun> 2.6.11 from universe has a known "feature" with inotify
<crimsun> so you need to boot with "noinotify"
<slicslak> has anybody been able to run remote x apps on ubuntu?  i've even dispabled x access control (xhost +) and even still i can't get apps to connect to my ubuntu box.  is there some extra security measure somewhere that i'm not aware of?
<abisen> has anybody experiecned crashes in konqueror random and many with default KDE installation
<KaiL> abisen: yes, more than enough
<abisen> KaiL: any resolutions... i am getting very tired of these errors
<abisen> KaiL: is there a bug report registered or the bug identified
<KaiL> KDE 3.4.1 seams to be better ;)
<abisen> KaiL: is it on the synaptic already
<crimsun> slicslak: don't use xhost, it's VERY bad
<crimsun> slicslak: if you must, use xauth
<KaiL> abisen: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main
<crimsun> slicslak: however, it's much easier: just use ssh -X
<slicslak> crimsun, ahh thanks, here i was using ssh -x not X!!
<KaiL> the small x disables x-forward ;)
<slicslak> doh!  lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> my potato has eyes
<_Church_of_Foamy> my celery stalks at night
<_abisen> d
<_abisen> hi kde-3.4.1 is better it seems 
<_abisen> as of now
<_abisen> :) 
<activelow> _abisen: did 3.4.1 install for you ok?
<monchy> gotta love kubuntu, screw up your install and it doesn't take long to get back up and running
<abisen> okies kde 3.4.1 is lot better (as of now i am yet to discovery any new annoyances )
<abisen> thanks for the info
<abisen> atleast konqueror is not crashing
<monchy> have you been able to upgrade konversation?
<abisen> monchy: yes it is also at 3.4.1
<monchy> but still 0.16 #3000?
<abisen> monchy: yes 0.16 #3000 why is something wrong in this version
<monchy> no no, there is just a newer version in the repositories (s?)
<monchy> but i can't seem to get it ><
<abisen> monchy: i dont need any new versions till my current versions are stable :) 
<abisen> monchy: i have had very bad experiences with upgrading to new software versions
<monchy> well i don't blame you for being cautious
<monchy> the slightest error and *poof*
<abisen> monchy: yup :) and it's not the poof i am concerned about it's about the amount of time it takes me aways from somehting constructive :) 
<monchy> actually i've noticed that setting everything up again isn't so bad in kubuntu
<monchy> about an hour of work give or take which isn't bad compared to windows
<abisen> monchy: i even have a plain batch file (script) for getiing all the stuff i want after installing kububtu and making all the links in the right places :D
<monchy> oh nice, i like that lol
<monchy> brb changing kernels
<abisen> can somebody write my nick on the screen i am checking OSD
<abisen> can somebody write my nick on the screen i am checking OSD
<monchy> abisen
<abisen> thanks
<abisen> it works
<monchy> no worries
<Tezkah> abisen!
<abisen> Tezkah: It works .. thanks ..
<Tezkah> abisen!
<Tezkah> =)
<abisen> :P
<Tezkah> yeah that feature gets annoying after a while
<Tezkah> but it is handy
<monchy> hah konqueror is kind of nice to use as a browser
<Tezkah> monchy: yeah, it's kind of like if IE was any good
<Tezkah> on Windows
<monchy> it feels alot lighter than firefox, don't know if that's just me or not lol
<Tezkah> well it's preloaded with KDE
<Tezkah> I found it about the same
<derelm> i added the deb line from the topic to my sources.list and upgraded, but why in hell is it pulling stuff like xmms in?
<dell500> anyone here know why my computer seems to lag when i have 3d acceleration running.  3d accel works, but i don't get the FPS i should be getting with an ati 9600xt,
<Tezkah> dell500: you might want to see what drivers you're using
<dell500> fglrx
<dell500> not ati
<Tezkah> yeah beyond that, I have no idea
<dell500> k lol
<monchy> did you follow jesus francos guide?
<dell500> don't know
<monchy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati
<dell500> i've been tryin to tweak it now for dual monitors
<dell500> how might you check what version of ati drivers are installed??
<KaiL> 9600XT? how many fps do you get?
<KaiL> should be around 3000 imho
<dell500> crappy
<dell500> i've hooked up my other monitor so it might be that taking up the power
<KaiL> how many is "crappy"? ;)
<KaiL> <500? Then it's still in software mode
<dell500> but whenever i wake up my computer (from the opengl screen saver) it stalls for about 20 minutes till it gets back to the desktop, usually skewed in some way
<dell500> way less than 500
<dell500> well maybe like 400
<dell500> software mode??
<KaiL> ok, software.
<monchy> mesagl or something
<KaiL> so the fglrx is never used
<dell500> no, it's the fglrx drivers
<dell500> it's in my conf
<KaiL> it's installed, but it isn't used.
<KaiL> /var/log/Xorg.0.log *might* say, why
<dell500> so, when i edit my xorg.conf from driver "ati" to "fglrx" that's not right?
<KaiL> it is.
<KaiL> did you also add fglrx to /etc/modules?
<dell500> i think so
<dell500> i used the binary how to
<KaiL> ..and did a "modprobe fglrx" (or reboot ;)
<dell500> on wiki
<dell500> both
<dell500> KaiL, what kind of error(s) should i be looking for in the log?
<dell500> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
<KaiL> hmm
<dell500> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<KaiL> huh?
<KaiL> glxinfo | grep direct - is it enabled there too?
<dell500> yessum
<KaiL> lol?
<dell500> i've been reading a lot about the kernel drivers or something
<dell500> needing to be installed
<dell500> linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version>  <- that
<monchy> ah yes
<KaiL> should be installed, else you won't get "(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled"
<dell500> also, what does the Device section, Option "backingstore" "true" mean
<dell500> aw ok
<sproingie> look in /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/driver/video and delete nvidia.ko
<sproingie> it interferes with fglrx
<kameron> w00t, fresh kubuntu install.
<KaiL> sproingie: ?
<kameron> is there a default root password? i don't think i set it during installation.
<sproingie> KaiL: i wasn't getting accelleration in fglrx til i deleted that module
<KaiL> as it's not loaded, it can't interfer with anything else ;)
<sproingie> kameron: there is no root password.  it's all sudo
<kameron> so, i cannot log on as root?
<sproingie> kameron: not out of the box
<sproingie> sudo su -
<kameron> hmm, okay.
<kameron> when i hit sudo, it asks for a password still...
<dell500> looked at the log, and it's not loaded
<dell500> i'm guessing
<sproingie> kameron: enter *your* password
<kameron> oh.
<kameron> i'd love to dive in to installing drivers, configuring apt-get, etc.. but i gotta go to bed after this fresh install.
<dell500> lol
<kameron> cleanest looking out-of-box desktop i've seen to date, though. really nice.
<dell500> so how do i try and diagnos my sick video card?? :(
<KaiL> glxinfo | grep direct - is it enabled there?
<dell500> yup
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> so eigher the card isn't faster *g*
<monchy> good night people
<KaiL> or there's something sucking performance
<sproingie> what sorta fps you getting on fgl_glxgears?
<dell500> 215 sproingie 
<dell500> a steady 950ish on glxgears, not the best i've had though
<dell500> ya, my CPU resources at 100%
<dell500> which shouldn't be like that
<KaiL> that's why I have a 9250 - for that you can get a free driver, which works ;)
<dell500> nm, it was kaffiene
<KaiL> maybe all better after closing/killing kaffeine?
<dell500> yessum
<dell500> got rid of it
<dell500> what should i be getting in fgl_glxgears
<KaiL> try normal glxgears
<KaiL> there I know some numbers ;)
<dell500> 1750
<dell500> 2187
<KaiL> looks better
<dell500> 2250
<KaiL> very show CPU?
<dell500> i got like 9000 one time
<KaiL> slow..
<dell500> nope
<dell500> athlon 2800xp
<dell500> gig of ram as well
<KaiL> Sempron 3100+ here and an ATI Radeon 9250 
<KaiL> ...2200 fps in glxgears :)
<dell500> k, that's good then
<dell500> i wonder why the screen saver locks up
<sproingie> 2200 fps?  whoah
<sproingie> small window perhaps?
* KaiL ?
<KaiL> no, but EnablePageFlip ;)
<sproingie> i get ~350 fps on a radeon 9800 pro
<sproingie> where's EnablePageFlip set?
<dell500> Device
<dell500> i just saw that somewhere
<dell500> shizzle
<KaiL> sproingie: then you sould install the fglrx driver.
<sproingie> it is installed
<KaiL> but not active.
<sproingie> says direct rendering is enabled
<KaiL> glxinfo says that?
<sproingie> chuck@tetsuo:~/proj/factor$ glxinfo | grep direct
<sproingie> direct rendering: Yes
<KaiL> lol?
<dell500> what's the option for Enable PageFlip
<dell500> Option "EnablePageFlip" "true" ??
<sproingie> not even present
<KaiL> an Option for the free Radeon driver only
<KaiL> to make that a LOT faster ;)
<dell500> not fglrx??
<KaiL> nop
<KaiL> I have no fglrx-driven card here
<sproingie> oddly, i get about 3500 fps with normal glxgears
<KaiL> ..and I don't thtnk about getting one, after reading about all this problems ;)
<KaiL> sproingie: that's ok then
<KaiL> fgl_glxgears IS a lot slower, maybe because it's some more complicate drawing, I don't know
<sproingie> it's busier
<dell500> oh well, i gotta go, bed time, and i gotta drive to bonnaroo tomorrow
<dell500> peace
<KaiL> I don't even know, why ATI created this "fgl_glxgears"
<oniryx> morning!
<sproingie> probably to have something busier than glxgears
<sproingie> also since it comes with the driver, and glxgears isn't guaranteed to be installed
<knoppix> i tried to reboot from kubuntu to windows.. and when i first booted to kubuntu, i had a list of choices to boot to. this time, i was dropped in a "grub shell"
<knoppix> so i typed a bunch of options, got nowhere, and rebooted.. then grub said "Error 5"
<knoppix> now i'm on knoppix, hoping i can repair grub, or install lilo, which i much more prefer.
<sproingie> why on earth would anyone prefer lilo?
<sproingie> grub can actually read a filesystem and doesn't have to be rerun
<knoppix> for the pretty graphical interface. and, i'm more farmiliar with editing it, as i know nothing of grub.
<KaiL> the good with grub: you don't need to know anything
<KaiL> install it and forget, that it exists :)
<sproingie> whereas with lilo, forget to re-run it with a new kernel, and boom
<knoppix> where is grubs config file?
<sproingie>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<saibear> hey all i am new to Kubuntu and linux so i am not the best by far on anything yet but i am wondering if any one in here is useing it on laptops and how there luck is i am haveing trouble with mine 
<KaiL> saibear: sometimes better than Windows XP :)
<KaiL> what kind of trouble?
<saibear> well any time i try to get xmms to work it freezes up on me 
<knoppix> probably the sound wrapper.
<saibear> and i have no clue just yet what i am doing heheh
<saibear> how do i go about fixing it 
<KaiL> you need to install xmms-arts if you are under KDE and acivate the arts-output in xmms.
<saibear> ok 
<saibear> not to be to big of a pain but how do i do it 
<saibear> i am new to this 
<kameron> under knoppix, i'm trying to mount my second hard drive, so i can edit the grub file...
<KaiL> btw. why don't you use amarok? :)
<kameron> mount /dev/hdb /mnt/hdb -t ext3 --- complains that it's the wrong filesystem. what filesystem is kubuntu by default? i didn't change it.
<saibear> i guess i could i just know that is what my friend uses and i am trying to learn how to fix stuff on here so i wanted to ask 
<KaiL> kameron: the partition number is missing
<kameron> what is the partition number, and how do i put that in as an argument to mount?
<pd_> Hi ppl
<pd_> Does anybody know the equivalen of terminal server on windows in linux
<saibear> the other problem i am haveing is when i download limewire and install it when i open it i get missing gcc and i know gcc is there
<KaiL> first you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list - there are 2 lines with "universe" at the end. Rebove the # in front of them
<kameron> pd_: www.ltsp.org
<pd_> thanx kameron 
<KaiL> saibear: then do apt-get update and apt-get install xmms-arts
<kameron> Kail: ^^
<KaiL> ...all as root (means: might need sudo in front of the command)
<KaiL> kameron: /dev/hdb is the disk, /dev/hdb1 (or whichever number) is the partition ;)
<kameron> oh, that's what you meant. i'm just dull tonight.
<saibear> thank you
<KaiL> hot idea: sleep at nights, work on days! :)
<kameron> Kail: mount: /dev/hdb1 is not a valid block device
<KaiL> fdisk -l /dev/hdb will give you the list
<kameron> fdisk -l says: Disk /dev/hdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<KaiL> a) are you shure, it's hdb?
<KaiL> b) do you have important data on that disk? ;)
<kameron> it's on the primary chain, as slave. nothing important on the disk, just a fresh kubuntu install.
<KaiL> then think about visiting your next PC shop
<KaiL> ...for a new disk
<kameron> hah, no, it's a good disk.
<KaiL> partition tables don't just disappear normally ;)
<kameron> i don't know what it is, but it's not the disk. just having troubles mountint it in knoppix.
<kameron> okay, so.. i did a fresh install of kubuntu, again, and i get dropped to a grub, bash like shell.. how do i boot to an  OS from that? i'm not farmiliar with grub.
<kameron> KaiL: any ideas?
<bobbyd> kameron: use goole :)
<bobbyd> a/goole/google
<kameron> okay.
<bobbyd> kameron: because I don't know :)
<kameron> :P
<dreumah> anyone know how i get amarok to play WMA firls
<dreumah> files
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you got the extra codecs?
<e-guru> does anybody know if there is a way to run vbasic scripts properly while browsing with ubuntu?
<dreumah> where do i get thee codecs from?
<Kaiser_essen> its called the malirat repositries.. they are metioned in ubuntuguide.... just a tic
<dreumah> the codecs?
<gdh> apt-get install w32codecs
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Kaiser_essen> thats them :)
<gdh> just say 'yes' when it cries about no key / authentication.
<hanseatic> hi... im trying to modify my language support for the cli's on tty1-6 to a german charset... how would i do that?
<hanseatic> the language support is installed, and running in kde
<dreumah> it says package is not available after i added the new source
<gdh> did you apt-get update ?
<dreumah> yeah
<dreumah> dont work
<gdh> did you get this error? W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<dreumah> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gdh> hm, I didn't type 'amd64' in the line I pasted.
<gdh> so if you just assumed it would exist, you assumed wrongly :)
<dreumah> alright
<dreumah> so then--- what do i do?
<gdh> use the line as I pasted above
<dreumah> i have actually
<dreumah> i didnt add amd64
<gdh> sp00k :/
<gdh> I have no suggestions then :)
<dreumah> damn, well thanks anyways... i have anothre media related problem--- my mplayer doesnt go fullscreen and my xine doesnt start at all... and ideas why that is?
<gdh> I don't play videos  :)
<dreumah> damn again
<thoreauputic> dreumah: try gmplayer -zoom
<thoreauputic> or mplayer -zoom or whatever
<gdh> I have video probs of my own, the i810 driver only works at 640x480 so I have to use the 'vesa' xorg driver :/
<dreumah> thats what i am using
<KaiL> gdh: why that?
<KaiL> is it this silly intel-AGP-Card version?
<gdh> KaiL: If I know, I'd probably know the answer :) 
<gdh> KaiL: No, onboard on a new Dell Dimension 3000 desktop
<thoreauputic> dreumah: when you start xine from a terminal, does it give you error messages?
<gdh> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<dreumah> no error message
<dreumah> and it actually stays up
<slow-motion> hello
<KaiL> gdh: could you try witzh the i810 and show me /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<thoreauputic> dreumah: so xine is working at least...
<gdh> KaiL: I knew I should've saved one of them... :)
<KaiL> lol
<gdh> at least now I have an audience... bbiab =)
<dreumah> ok i just fullscreened xine and now it wont go away unless i shut it off with system monitor
<thoreauputic> dreumah: uh - did you try the <esc> key or the "f" key?
<dreumah> doesnt work
<dreumah> i had to just now kill the process because ending it wouldnt work
<thoreauputic> dreumah: well, pressing "f" with xine fullscreened takes it back to normal size here
<thoreauputic> so I don't know what the problem is
<dreumah> well it never went back to normal size
* KaiL wonders, why gdh never said this
<dreumah> things started going wrong since i intalled and set up chroot
<snowseal_> i got glx and GLX settings in Xorg. shoult this be the same driver?
<thoreauputic> dreumah: ar you on 64bit ?
<dreumah> yeah
<dreumah> amd4
<dreumah> 64
<thoreauputic> dreumah: ah, i see
<dreumah> sadly not FX
<thoreauputic> dreumah: I can't help then
<thoreauputic> dreumah: I know nothing about it
<dreumah> hmmm no worries... 
<dreumah> once again i hate being special, em... do you know if i could install kubuntu i386 on my amd64 because that would save me a lot of hastling i think
<thoreauputic> dreumah: you can do that, yes
<dreumah> hmmm something i need to think about
<dreumah> anyways, safe for the input
<gdh> KaiL: and here we are... http://bum.net/
<gdh> I've set the framebuffer to 8MB in the BIOS (the only other option is 1MB, which isn't enough to support 1280x1024)
<KaiL> gdh: could you try i810 with 16bit?
<gdh> Was hoping to avoid that because if it works I might just put up with it :)
<gdh> will try when I come to another natural pause :)
<KaiL> "natural pause"?
<gdh> Am at work, so some of the time I do have to do work ;)
<KaiL> ah
<gdh> I'd much rather play with settings, tho :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you playing with the i810 onboard video?
<KaiL> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. 
<gdh> that doesn't sound at all good. :)
<KaiL> Kamping_Kaiser: also problems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. oh, i helped someone set up a pci card to replace that thing, and the onboard wouldent disable :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i have worked with it, but not this way
<gdh> Well I've had that problem with Dells before, yeh..
<gdh> this is a work machine so I can't really justify installing a fast 3D card in it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh ;) he only put in a slow 3d, but still 
<gdh> I think Dell must be single-handedly responsible for keeping the PCI video card market alive
<KaiL> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> not quite,  ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> HP want to share the glory
<KaiL> Dell are experts to make total normal hardware extremely incompatible
<gdh> they do cheapo PCI-only desktops, too?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kail. so are compaq
<Kamping_Kaiser> gdh used to, not so sure about now
<KaiL> Kamping_Kaiser: they didn't even use normal hardware ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<KaiL> aha, here is the fix for intel i810 problems!
<KaiL> HorizSync 31-80
<KaiL> VertRefresh 56-75
<KaiL> gdh: add that two lines in the Section "Monitor" :)
<gdh> Hm, so the DDC info that the i810 driver extracts is inadequate?
<gdh> But, yes I'll try that of course :)
<KaiL> looks like the i810 doesn't like DDC
<gdh> It does tho - I can see from the log it extracts the monitor brand/model/ physical size / calculates the right DPI, etc :/
<gdh> xorg-i810.txt:(II) I810(0): Monitor name: DELL E173FP
<gdh> xorg-vesa.txt:(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: DELL E173FP
<KaiL> yes, but it seams to be to stupid to use that info too ;)
<KaiL> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=30235&pp=40
<gdh> might log this as a bug and 'see what happens'
<gdh> Well done for finding that, incidentally
<gdh> my google search terms mustn't have been very good =)
<gdh> ahhh
<gdh> already known and to-be-fixed
<gdh> hurrah! :) 
<KaiL> ?
<KaiL> :)
<prasys> ?
<prasys> :D
<gdh> xvinfo goodness
<KaiL> and 700fps in glxgears possible :)
<gdh> wow, am surprised such a shitty onboard card has even that level of 3d accel
<KaiL> what?
<prasys> wow
<prasys> yep
<prasys> kubuntu makes use of shitty 3d onboard gfx
<KaiL> you know, that it's the same level as a Matrox G550? ;)
<gdh> Matrox make very good 2D cards... :)
<KaiL> _2_D
<gdh> yes exactly :)
<KaiL> their 3D performance is not worth mentioning
<gdh> my home machine still uses an old Mystique 220 PCI
<gdh> but 3D is awful... leave that to ati / nvidia
<prasys> ATI Readon 9200 rocks (mac)
<prasys> ah..kubuntu works great
<gdh> wow, even the rss-glx savers work well on this. I am impressed
<KaiL> rss-glx?
<gdh> apt-get install it - lovely lovely 3d screensavers
<gdh> I could sit and watch them all day
<gdh> http://www.reallyslick.com/
* KaiL tries
<KaiL> that perverts the idea of a screensaver, but it looks good
<gdh> hm they work when I run them directly e.g. /usr/lib/xscreensaver/helios  but not when I press 'test' in the Configure Desktop screensaver list..
<gdh> ah well - lovely eye candy ...
<KaiL> only the "hyperspace" seams to be missing
<gdh> yeh that's a new one
<gdh> I'd not seen it before
<gdh> might install tuxracer for a laugh :)
<gdh> well it runs and the menus are smooth ...
<gdh> will try at lunch
<prasys> wow..its kaiser
<prasys> hey kaiser
<prasys> i think i have met you somewhere..
<prasys> http://xenia.media.mit.edu/~peretti/gnumobile/ <-- anyone took a look
<Wolvy>  /msg nickserv link Wolvy katia5t
<othernoob> hey, my screen res changed to 640*480 in kde, even though i did nothing but reboot. how can i change it back ?
<gdh> othernoob:  novel :)
<gdh> othernoob: what gfx card is it using?
<othernoob> ati radeon 9800 pro 256mb ddr
<othernoob> novel ?
<gdh> yeh, we'd just been discussing '640x480 only' just befroe you joined
<othernoob> ooh
<othernoob> perfect timing heh
<gdh> I know nothing about modern gfxcards...
<gdh> Are you using the xorg built-in driver, or the ATI non-free one?
<othernoob> i used to be able to set it up to 1920*1440.but now i can only choose 640*480
<othernoob> xorg
<gdh> can you try to set the Driver line in xorg.conf to 'vesa' instead of ati (or whatever it's currently set to)
<othernoob> i assume you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<gdh> yep
<gdh> and then just ctrl-alt-backspace to force X to restart.
<othernoob> where would that line be ? it's kinda difficult finding it on this huge res.. but ive seen that my monitor res didnt change in that file
<othernoob> mmh. found it
<lesshaste> gdh, that's rather violent way of stopping X!!
<gdh> lesshaste: Yep, but darned effective :)
<gdh> you know absolutely  X will be no longer running
<gdh> and that there will be no 'will it / won't it' if you just 'log off' ..
<gdh> i.e. does it truly restart, or a more warm 'reload'
<lesshaste> gdh, right but it would be nice to shut down all apps first!
<lesshaste> gdh, an instruction you didn't give :)
<gdh> <shrug> :)
<othernoob> ok, at least the screen is back to 1280*1024
<gdh> cool...
<lesshaste> othernoob, be careful what advice you follow :)
<othernoob> but even though the refresh rate is at 86 hz it definitely doesnt look like 86hz
<gdh> My X troubleshooting skills are Not Good - I'm not sure what to suggest next :)
<lesshaste> othernoob, if you are editing xorg.cof then #xorg is your friend :)
<lesshaste> othernoob, what card is it?
<gdh> [12:04]  <othernoob> ati radeon 9800 pro 256mb ddr
<othernoob> ati radeon 9800 pro 256mb ddr
<othernoob> lol thx
<gdh> :)
<lesshaste> then #ati
<othernoob> yea but, why did it even change ?
<othernoob> i mean, i didnt do anything that could cause this.
<othernoob> at least nothing obvious..
<lesshaste> no updates of anything?
<lesshaste> no automatic updates?
<othernoob> lesshaste: yesterday i just uninstalled amule and installed xmule.. nothing else
<lesshaste> s/a/x
<lesshaste> a famous move :)
<othernoob> lol well, today i was going to uninstall xmule as well ;)
<lesshaste> no good?
<othernoob> can't get what i want
<lesshaste> I find ?mule to be unbelievably slow
<lesshaste> there is apollon which is good
<lesshaste> not for really big files though
<lesshaste> (i.e. 600MB)
<othernoob> the whole edonkey/overnet network is slow..
<lesshaste> yep
<lesshaste> bittorrent was good
<lesshaste> until it was killed
<scanwinder> what dev name does ubuntu give tv tuners?.......scantv is defaulting to /dev/vbi
<dreumah> anyone able to install the 3.2 kvirc?
<othernoob> lesshaste bittorrent was only good for new releases..
<scanwinder> are tv tuners /dev/video0?
<othernoob> heh..weird..
<othernoob> i changed the xorg.conf back to ati. and wanted to install the official ati drivers. which didnt work. just rebooted again and the res and everything is back to what it used to be
<gdh> othernoob: perfect :)
<gdh> othernoob: aren't computers great? :)
<Trackilizer> hey guys need some help
<Trackilizer> using linux for the first time and its great
<Trackilizer> im using Kubuntu but i want to try Gnome
<Trackilizer> is that possible?
<Trackilizer> can i choose wither KDE or Gnome on start up?
<Trackilizer> either*
<gdh> should just be a matter of installing gnome-desktop
<astro76> Trackilizer: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gdh> ah, am thinking debian =)
<Trackilizer> ahh
<gdh> yes, you can choose the session type from either kdm or gdm
<Trackilizer> and how do i switch between the 2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and then on start up, click sesion
<Kamping_Kaiser> and choose one
<Trackilizer> i see
<Trackilizer> so its apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Firetech> you probably want to prefix it with sudo
<Trackilizer> yeah okay
<Trackilizer> thanks alot guys
<Firetech> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Trackilizer> okie
<Trackilizer> again thanks alot
<Trackilizer> bye
<juanjoc> I guess this question has been asked a zillion times, but I'm new to the channel. Does anybody know if the KDE 3.4.1 packages for Hoary/AMD64 are available somewhere?
<Chameleon22> anyone from USA here (stupid question) ... has Anthony Mandiene had his fight yet 
<Chameleon22> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. full on linux ;)
<Chameleon22> o0
<slow-motion> hello
<Riddell> hello slow-motion 
<_casper> Are there any other sound engines than aRts for KDE?
<gdh> sure, none at all :)
<_casper> there aren't?
<gdh> no, I mean, your alternative is 'don't use a sound engine'
<gdh> i.e. let your apps talk to OSS or Alsa directly
<_casper> hmm w/ killall artsd?
<gdh> well, that would do it, but it'll only come back again
<gdh> control center -> sound + multimedia -< sound system -> 
<gdh> then uncheck 'enablet he sound system'
<_casper> ye
<_casper> hmm you know the command to install gstreamer?
<_casper> it won't play w/o any enigine
<_casper> engine*
<gdh> I know nothing about gstreamer
<_casper> kk
<gdh> does apt-get install gstreamer not do it?
<_casper> nope, can't find package gstreamer
<firasR> _casper:  try running apt-cache search gstreamer
<firasR> _casper:  there's no package named gstreamer, some are gstreamer0.8-* or libgstreamer*
<_casper> firasR: k, i'll try that thx
<firasR> _casper:  ur welcome
<firasR> does anyone use KDevelop3 for C programming here ?
<firasR> I just want to know if there's anyway to compile & run a single c program/file from within KDevelop without using the built-in terminal or an external terminal
<_casper> hehe, fixed the problem by going xmms instead of JuK, thx everybody for the help :)
<error403> just wondering, is there a skin for any of the linux media players that can do what the MMD3 skin on WinAmp does?
<_casper> check xmms, that's probably most likely to have a skin like that
<slow-motion> bye
<angelo> hello
<bhna> hi
<angelo> does anyone know how i can search for a program in kynaptic
<angelo> with synaptic on ubuntu i could
<bhna> edit -> find or CTRL+F
<angelo> kool thx
<slicslak> error403, check also beep-media-player.  it's based on xxms but has support for more complex skins
<error403> cool
<error403> is it in apt-get repos?
<error403> looks like it
<error403> :D
<angelo> Crimsun?
<angelo> you here
<angelo> hey does anyone know who i can contact if i want to help the ubuntu or kubuntu project
<slicslak> gedit is frozen on me.  i can't believe this.  anyone had this happen before?
<Tezkah> slicslak: the only problem I've had with GTK apps is when I have them using KDE's theme
<slicslak> i wondered why it was the same color as my kde apps.  i didn't even realize that was possible.  Tezkah, where is that configured?
<Tezkah> slicslak: in kcontrol, if you have the GTK style config thing installed
<Tezkah> it should be under appearances
<drx> Hi i just installed kubuntu and installed firefox, I noticed firefox uses gnome, how can i configure gnome from kde ?
<uniq> the looks? 
<angelo> hey im tring to install wine on kubuntu but its not on kynaptic
<uniq> drx: enable universe (http://ubuntuguide.org#extrarepositories) and install the package 'gtk2-engines-gtk-qt'
<uniq> angelo: go to http://ubuntuguide.org#extrarepositories and do as explained. then you'll get more packages to choose from.. among them wine.
<uniq> (use kwrite instead of gedit as stated in the guide)
<angelo> will they work on 64 bit too?
<drx> ok thanks
<angelo> (i have 2 pcs 1 is 32 and the  other is 64)
<uniq> don't think wine on 64bit works at all?
<angelo> well i mean in general
<uniq> try.
<angelo> like k3d ece
<angelo> ok thx
<uniq> k3b?
<angelo> yeah
<angelo>  kant find it for 64amd
<uniq> most linux software will work on 64bit yes.
<angelo> kool thx i'll try
<uniq> including k3b..i used that when i had an amd64.
<angelo> oh kool
<CellarDoor> hi
<angelo> you work with 3d?
<angelo> uniq?
<CellarDoor> anyone here know much about telnet ?
<uniq> angelo: k3b is a cdrecording software.. I don't do 3d.. i do text :)
<uniq> haven't used 'k3d', no.
<angelo> i meant k3d :)
<CellarDoor> I have 3ddesktop switcher :P
<uniq> yeah, i figured that out now :)
<StR> Hi all
<CellarDoor> hi
<swarm> does kubuntu come with its default gnome gui near kde or just replace kde at all?
<uniq> hi.
<CellarDoor> kde
<CellarDoor> only kde
<uniq> swarm: all kde by default.. you can always download and instaall gnome-apps later.
<swarm> or I can install kde from ubuntu?
<CellarDoor> does anyone know how I can make my telnet port invisinble ?
<CellarDoor> swarm, yes you can
<StR> swarm: you can install kde from ubuntu, yes
<StR> CellarDoor: telnet port invisible?
<StR> CellarDoor: you mean, block telnet conections?
<CellarDoor> Well its blocked but I'd rather it not respond at all
<CellarDoor> Can I do that ?
<StR> CellarDoor: stop the service
<CellarDoor> just kill telnet ?
<swarm> so why kubuntu? to have a clean kde install on a clean ubuntu install. So installing gnome on kubuntu is not trivial as it should'nt be installing kde on ubuntu otherwise kubuntu won't make sense.
<angelo> hey how can i add a repositorie to kynaptic
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats a good ftp browser?
<_Church_of_Foamy> um i do it bye editing the sources.list file
<uniq> angelo: doesn't look good for k3d on amd64. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=k3d&searchon=names
<StR> swarm: kubuntu is the same as ubuntu..  but if comes with kde, nor gnome.. it is the same.. not another distro.. is the same....  but people (like me) dont like to download gnome just to remove it..
<drx> uniq: alright gtk2 installed
<CellarDoor> StR how do I stop the service ?
<angelo> yeah i spent all night tryin it
<StR> i dont have ubuntu here @ the office... 
<uniq> drx: ok now -> control center -> look and feel -> GTK Styles and Fonts.. 
<drx> ah great thanks
<uniq> angelo: you'll have to edit the file for now.. as explained on http://ubuntuguide.org#extrarepositories
<uniq> angelo: use kwrite wherever the guide refer to gedit and you're all good.
<swarm> StT: good answer
<uniq> cellardoor: which service do you want to stop? 
<CellarDoor> uniq, telnet
<angelo> ok i missed the sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup part :)
<CellarDoor> I'm a bit dopey
<uniq> cellardoor: use 'sudo netstat -lpAinet' to see which probrams listens to which ports.. 
<HavoK> hi there
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey anyone using a d-link di604 router?
<uniq> cellardoor: that's all? 
<CellarDoor> thanks uniq... what do I do now ?
<CellarDoor> yes
<uniq> telnet isn't enabled.
<uniq> you have no services to others. only local services (default install)
<CellarDoor> ah k
<CellarDoor> so its not insecure at all ?
<CellarDoor> I'm just a bit of a n00b and a bit paranoid
<uniq> not insecure at all.
<CellarDoor> :D
* CellarDoor be's releived
<CellarDoor> *relieved
<maxo> how come the fonts look really bad in KDE on kubuntu?
<CellarDoor> mmm
<mrmanic> maxo: they look fine to me :\
<CellarDoor> I've had the same problem
<maxo> I've made them slightly smaller but still... compared with suse and mandrake, they're definetely not as smooth
<CellarDoor> I just switched to a much higher resolution and things look better, but its not an elegant solution
<CellarDoor> I'd like to know myself why KDE's fonts look nasty on kubuntu
<maxo> I have a pretty high resolution - 1280 x 1024 - so that can't be the problem
<CellarDoor> at least by default
<maxo> they don't seem to be using anti-aliasing
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> its not a good look
<uniq> hmm.. strange, I don't have that problem. could it be the auto-dpi? 
<CellarDoor> could be
<CellarDoor> how do you change that though
<CellarDoor> (iyam a n00b)
<CellarDoor> Ive heard of it before but not done anything about it
<uniq> you guys could try to force the DPI in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, search for ServerArgsLocal (around line 470)..
<uniq> ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<uniq> is the default for me.
<uniq> change that to: 
<uniq> ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100
<uniq> save, logout to KDM. ctrl+alt+backspace
<uniq> kdm will restart.. 
<uniq> you will probably see that the font has changes already.
<uniq> and now login normaly.
<maxo> ok, another quick question - ubuntu refuses to remember my wireless network card settings. every time I boot, I have to reconfigure them, is there a way to get it to remember them?
<maxo> uniq: ok well I'll try that
<angelo> hey how can i get my win fat 32 hdd to mount every time i start my pc
<bhna_away> angelo edit your fstab in /etc
<uniq> angelo: add it to /etc/fstab.
<bhna_away> man fstab
<angelo> ok thx
<maxo> ok well that didn't seem to help :-(
<thechitowncubs> When i try to go to my control panel and change my network settings as administrator, i type me root password in and then it just brings me back to the main page of the control center
<uniq> angelo: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<angelo> kool thx
<CellarDoor> brb
<uniq> thechitowncubs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37360
<uniq> known problem.
<thechitowncubs> wow, thats a pretty bad problem
<uniq> it's upstram.. people are working on it.
<uniq> it's random, that's the big problem.
<uniq> hard to figure out what trigers it.
<maxo> uniq: that dpi 100 thing didn't help
<uniq> maxo: ok, change it back then. did you try to change the font? or look at the settings in the control center? 
<uniq> i have no problems with fonts on my default installation.
<maxo> uniq: yes. just out of interest, which font do you have set in your control center?
<uniq> maxo: sans serif
<thechitowncubs> crap, something i did screwed it up and now i can't use the sudo command : thechitowncubs is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported.
<uniq> for everything except fixed.. for fixed i use Prestige 12 Pitch 8 (don't know if that's a default font)
<thechitowncubs> and now i can't do anything w/ root privelages
<maxo> uniq: it's strange, a sec ago it was on bitstream vera sans but now it seems to be on sans serif
<thechitowncubs> Anyone?
<thechitowncubs> which solution do you guys use? because that thread has like 5 different ways, and now i can't even use sudo
<StR> thechitowncubs:  boot with -s?
<thechitowncubs> What does that mean?
<uniq> thechitowncubs: reboot, at the grub screen press 'e' on the default selection, add 'init=/bin/sh' to the end of one of the lines.. the line containing quiet and silent and some other options.. don't remember the line number.
<StR> thechitowncubs: and after thar reedit the sudoers
<uniq> thechitowncubs: then you'll get root access, fix your /etc/sudoers file, and 'exit'
<thechitowncubs> What should i put in that for the fix to kcontrol?
<uniq> 19:36 <      uniq> thechitowncubs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37360
<thechitowncubs> I know that
<thechitowncubs> which solution do you guys use? because that thread has like 5 different ways, and now i can't even use sudo
<thechitowncubs> thechitowncubs which solution do you guys use? because that thread has like 5 different ways
<uniq> I don't have the problem at all. some how.
<_Church_of_Foamy> can you add active x to kubuntu?
<uniq> no
<uniq> activex is a windows thing.
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<sproingie> technically you could, but it's not like any existing controls would run
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to install a tar.gz file?
<mrmanic> _Church_of_Foamy: install a tar.gz file?
<mrmanic> _Church_of_Foamy: that sort of depends on what is inside of that tar.gz file
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am trying to install dx9wine
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> _Church_of_Foamy, what no non-english characters?
<mrmanic> _Church_of_Foamy: is it the standard ./configure make make install?
<_Church_of_Foamy> don't know let me check
<sproingie> gee freaking wiz... kcalc has the gravitational constant of the universe as a built-in feature
<sproingie> but it doesn't have a TAPE
<sirukin> haha
<sproingie> time to fire up bc
<sproingie> or dc. got a nice tape look, to it, just gotta put the +/- on the right instead of the left
<_Church_of_Foamy> is it possible to use linux to make a router for a network
<sproingie> sure
<_Church_of_Foamy> with multiple computers connecting to it
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have an old compaq pII
<_Church_of_Foamy> i want to use
<sproingie> how many computers?
<_Church_of_Foamy> well max 4
<sproingie> you probably want to stick them onto a switch
<_Church_of_Foamy> why?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i just need a router thast actually good
<sproingie> because otherwise you'll have to put 5 nics in your linux box
<_Church_of_Foamy> so
<_Church_of_Foamy> thats fine
<sproingie> switch will be faster and cost less, then you have the linux box be the router
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> why faster?
<sproingie> put the boxes including the linux box on a switch, then set the linux box to be the gateway for the other 4
<sproingie> also attach just the linux box to the internet, and now it's a firewall
<sproingie> if your switch is also a gateway, you can do a "router on a stick", but that's pretty tricky
<sproingie> faster because the switch is dedicated switching hardware, while the linux box has to handle all the nics otherwise
<sproingie> trust me, it's a pain
<sproingie> any old 4-port or 10-port switch from best buy will do
<sproingie> you could also go wireless and use the linux box as an AP.  don't know enough about wireless to tell you how to set that up
<sproingie> if you want a firewall distro, smoothwall is really nice.  it's pretty idiotproof to set up
<sproingie> time for lunch.  later
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to go to hdc in konsole
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to go to hdc in konsole?
<nmorse> anyone know if there's any real performance difference from switching from the 386 kernel to the 686?
<nmorse> where's hdc mounted?
<_Church_of_Foamy> yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> um i don't know?
<nmorse> Enough to justify the switch?
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's the cd-rom
<nmorse> check /etc/mtab
<nmorse> Hmm, hoary-security wants me to upgrade my kernel
<monchy> you should
<_Church_of_Foamy>  /media/cdrom0
<nmorse> I guess I'll switch to 686 right now then
<nmorse> then 'cd /media/cdrom0'
<monchy> reason it wants you to update is here >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=204027#post204027
<nmorse> or /media/cdrom
<_Church_of_Foamy> ^_^
<nmorse> Bah, why update with just a local exploit affecting i386?
<nmorse> My FreeBSD box is in the DMZ, so nothing gets to my laptop anyway
<kay> question is, why not?
<nmorse> Because I hate GRUB
<nmorse> And I refuse to mess with it
<kay> Well, since Ubuntu, my grub is updated automatically
<nmorse> Yeah, Debian did that too (with lilo back then)
<nmorse> Something always went wrong
<kay> I always hated lilo for that
<nmorse> And then I'd use my woody disc to rescue the system (but only because I know how to work with lilo)
<kay> With grub, these things work pretty well
<nmorse> I hate messing with grub though
<nmorse> It doesn't stick to standard conventions
<kay> Hm, which would it be?
<nmorse> Like, oh, say, /dev/hda1
<nmorse> Not like (0,1)
<nmorse> Or however it does it
<kay> Eh, what kind of convention is that
<kay> That is Linux device naming of 2.4, and before
<nmorse> Grub does it like this (hd0,0) for /dev/hda1
<nmorse> That's messed up
<uniq> you haven't booted linux yet, grub isn't linux :)
<nmorse> I noticed
<uniq> it's not like it's called C: either :)
<kay> You know, how I hated it when it was devfs and /dev/bus/ide0/disk0/part1 ?
<nmorse> I like the Linux Loader though
<nmorse> I like the FreeBSD bootloader better though
<kay> Well, try boot FreeBSD with it
<kay> with lilo, that is
<nmorse> Why, FreeBSD's is better?
<nmorse> Grub may boot multiple OS's well, but I've never seen the need for it
<nmorse> I can boot Windows with Lilo
<kay> Because the BSD guys have even worse partition schemes :p
<nmorse> Slices
<nmorse> I hate slices
<kay> Grub is not about needing it, the great stuff is, grub is robust
<kay> It has a shell built in
<kay> It can read filesystems itself
<kay> No need to run lilo for every installed kernel
<kay> It can boot, Win, BSD, Linux, say a name and it does boot it
<nmorse> Yeah, doesn't mean I have to like it
<kay> And the nice thing, it is obviously much more easy to get config right than with lilo
<nmorse> System Commander does that too
<sproingie> freebsd's bootloader rocks
<kay> What is System Commander?!
<nmorse> I wouldn't say that, kay
<sproingie> yay for bootforth
<nmorse> A multiple os bootloader
<nmorse> I prefer lilo's config file
<sproingie> grub's config file is not unlike lilo's
<nmorse> Not that Grub's is much different, yeah
<sproingie> you just don't have to compile it, because grub can find and read it
<kay> Hm... i only wished that Ubuntu had the --once patch in it
<kay> Allow me to set the default for only the next boot
<nmorse> I really preferred the having to run lilo bit
<sproingie> still, freebsd's bootforth could technically emulate all other bootloaders
<nmorse> Always made me feel better that someone couldn't just alter the config file
<kay> Bootloaders are only about tech details
<sproingie> it's owned by root
<nmorse> FreeBSD's bootloader is neet, and dynamic
<nmorse> I like the scripting ability in it too
<sproingie> if you're root, someone could "just alter" /vmlinuz
<kay> or even mbr :p
<nmorse> with a lilo command, yep
<nmorse> How does grub rewrite the mbr?
<nmorse> I've never done it with grub
<sproingie> same way other bootloaders do
<kay> install-grub, not?
<nmorse> grub /dev/hda?
<sproingie> you only have to install grub once
<kay> no, it's grub-install i think
<kay> And, that is done by the installer anyway
<nmorse> How do you make it restore MBR's on other disks?
<sproingie> you don't.  it's a bootloader
<nmorse> You should be able to
<nmorse> Lilo can
<kay> heh?
<kay> Why do you need it?
<nmorse> It's how I fix a lot of stuff I do
<sproingie> nice feature.  too bad it still can't read a filesystem
<kay> The ability of grub to edit config entries before boot has saved me lots of times
<sproingie> i've always liked syslinux.  multiple pages of help are nice
<kay> And, does lilo have passwords?
<sproingie> grub and syslinux should get together
<nmorse> Yeah, kay, that is pretty nice
<nmorse> Yeah, kay, lilo has passwords
<kay> Important for laptops, you know :p
<sproingie> still, bootforth would do all of it.  all hail bootforth
<nmorse> All hail bootforth indeed!
<kay> grub has the GNU pee :p#
<kay> That's all that matters at the end of a Free Software day....
<sproingie> forth is kinda icky for lots of folks tho ... i wonder if bootlua would be doable
<nmorse> Bah, BSD license is better
<kay> For a bootloader? :p
<nmorse> Bootlua probably is doable
<nmorse> Why do you need the GPL for a bootloader?
<kay> Why do you need BDS for a bootloader?
<sproingie> actually bootloader might be the most sensible place
<nmorse> No point in either license, really
<kay> s/BDS/BSD/
<kay> exactly
<nmorse> Should just be a beerware license
<sproingie> it could serve to prevent really low level lockouts
<kay> It was meant as a joke
<sproingie> though it's not like anyone inclined can't write their own bootloader
<nmorse> Mine was a joke, too, kay
<kay> :)
<nmorse> I like to use the FreeBSD bootloader to pick which disk to boot from
<kay> But now, honestly, the kernel upgrade
<nmorse> That's why having lilo on one disk fix mbr's on others is handy for me
<kay> (which I won't get, because I have my own kernel anyway)
<kay> Won't it update the kernel in-place?
<sproingie> what i don't get is, i run qemu, and restore from a VM snapshot ... it does so INSTANTLY
<sproingie> so why does it take so long to resume from hibernate?
<nmorse> I have no idea
<nmorse> Update the kernel in-place, what?!
<nmorse> Like, swap for the running kernel?
<kay> On disk
<kay> There are patches for booting a kernel from the kernel, too
<nmorse> No, Debian makes a backup of the other kernel and makes an entry for both
<nmorse> I know there are patches for it, but it uses lilo for that, no?
<kay> Kernel developers really like that fast reboot
<kay> nmorse: The grub stuff on Ubuntu doesn't work with backups
<nmorse> You've got to be joking
<sproingie> works fine for me
<kay> nmorse: No, the kernel just unpacks stuff and jumps into it
<sproingie> i make-kpkg all the time and it always just adds kernels to the menu, never subtracts
<kay> nmorse: Well, look around on kerneltrap, why should a bootloader be able to do it, but the linux kernel not?
<nmorse> I know, spoingie, I used to do it on my Debian Sid box
<nmorse> But Ubuntu should do it too, no?>
<kay> sproingie: Do apt-get remove kernel- with tab completion enabled
<sproingie> nmorse: it does, at least for my builds.  don't know about official kernels, haven't upgraded yet
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<nmorse> Hmm, I just did
* sproingie is kinda stuck at a particular version, since he uses ATI
<nmorse> Time to reboot I guess
<nmorse> What version are you stuck at for ATI?
<kay> Because he gave up his freedom
<sproingie> 2.6.10
<nmorse> The new Ubuntu kernel is still 2.6.10
<kay> hm...
<nmorse> I wonder why Ubuntu doesn't make use of tasksel?
<sproingie> yep.  it's not like i have a burning need for 2.6.11
<nmorse> Tasksel would make for one disk that could install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, XFCEubuntu, etc, from the internet
<kay> what is linux-tree-2.6.12 doing then?
<nmorse> But I didn't see it in the install process once
<sproingie> and yes, i "sold my freedom" to save $50 for and get purty graphics 
<kay> Here on Breezy, it is available for install
<sproingie> at least ATI's driver is more or less stable now
<sproingie> blender runs at amazing speed, faster than the windows version
<nmorse> I think I'm switching my desktop to Nvidia
<nmorse> I'm tired of waiting on ATI
<nmorse> What's available for install, kay, linux-tree-2.6.12?
<kay> yeah
<sproingie> i like ATI's visual quality, and the driver for linux is adequate for workstation use, but frankly the packaging sucks
<kay> And I think, those packages when they get updates, replace the old version, not?
<nmorse> No idea, won't touch breezy
<nmorse> Sid was about as crazy as I get
<kay> I am on Breezy since day 1
<kay> And so far it was not so bad
<kay> You just need to know how to repair your X installation yourself :p
<sproingie> i was on breezy, then dbus broke and kde with it
<kay> Breezy is quite a bit more unstable than Debian unstable :)
<sproingie> starts out experimental, gradually becomes stable
<kay> Well, yes, but then the C++ transition hurt
<nmorse> I know, and I know that I went to Ubuntu for a system that just worked
<kay> And X is still not working as it should
<nmorse> Breezy doesn't work
<kay> I like to have something that evolves
<kay> Define "work"
<nmorse> I just realized there's a k7 kernel, scrapping 686
<sproingie> i dunno that even breezy evolves well.  java-package still doesn't support jdk1.5
<nmorse> It runs like it should, smoothly, without unexpected breakage
<sproingie> it's been what, a year?
<kay> I only need ant, and yes, java was broken badly for some time
<sproingie> it still is for sun jdk
<kay> I think ant starting to run again
<kay> I am not going to use Sun JDK
<kay> I think kaffe and javwm do what i need
<nmorse> Time to reboot and try out the new kernel
<sproingie> kaffe is laughable
<kay> jamwm tha tis
<sproingie> and blackdown doesn't have a port for x86-64
<kay> Well, it improved recently quite a bit
<nmorse> classpath and gcj can't even run cgoban
<kay> Java as Free Software is good enough with classpath now
<kay> What is cgoban?
<kay> lol, it is running on my Breezy just fine
<cabajgtr> Does anybody know how to copy a recursive set of directory contents into one flat directory?
<cabajgtr> (in linux)
<cabajgtr> I have a bunch of image files in several layers of subdirectories, I want to get them all into one big directory
<kay> find /that/dir -exec mv {} . \;
<sproingie> s/mv/cp/ if you prefer
<nmorse> well, it worked
<kay> Go to that directory and execute the above statement, cabajgtr 
<nmorse> Now to work on compiling my own custom kernel
<kay> yeah, cp does copy, mv moves
<sproingie> find /where/ever -type f | while read file; do cp $file /some/where; done
<kay> nmorse: What is cgoban?
<sproingie> much more readable than find's arcane syntax
<kay> nmorse: Is it a Go thing?
<nmorse> Yeah, on Kiseido
<sproingie> i suppose xargs would do too, but i like to be able to edit the loop easy
<kay> Well, nmorse, I am running it on my Breezy
<cabajgtr> find . -exec cp {} /var/www/photos/images/    
<cabajgtr> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<kay> And I think it is running in gcj VM
<sproingie> you are forgetting -type f
<kay> Actually it should find . -type f
<sproingie> will complain about directories with cp
<nmorse> cgoban is running for you?
<sproingie> and will lose badly with mv
<kay> Sure
<kay> nmorse: It also said:
<philipacamaniac> anyone tried ivman?
<kay> Look /usr/games/cgoban: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<nmorse> Hmm
* sproingie discovered that whole "pipe into a while loop" thing a couple years ago, stuck with it ever since
<nmorse> GCJ compiled it successfully?
<kay> Are you sure it is Java at all?
<nmorse> Yeah, I'm sure it's java
<nmorse> That may be cgoban, not cgoban2 (not that you can tell anymore since they dropped the 2)
<kay> hm... let me check
<cabajgtr> -exec is not a good argument...
<kay> says 1.9.14, nmorse 
<nmorse> I get a ton of errors when I try to run cgoban
<hussam> I have a question. I still have only 20GB of empty space. Is there a way I can move installation + boot record to a bigger hard drive?
<nmorse> dd
<sproingie> no, not dd
<nmorse> ?
<kay> if you boot off Knoppix or so, dd is a good way
<sproingie> dd on the raw device will hose the filesystem you're dd'ing onto
<kay> Just make sure, not mounted stuff
<kay> And then, run something to grow the filesystem, what was it?
<kay> sproingie: hm... of course the target partition will be overwritten, why not?
<hussam> any ideas?
<sproingie> because if it's a different size, you'll have to grow the filesystem.  which i suppose you could do
<kay> hussam: Make a backup with tar (use google) and restore it to another partition
<sproingie> if you have multiple partitions, best to just use tar -p and let the fs figure it out
<nmorse> That's the easiest way probably
<kay> sproingie: But I remember that hardlinks get lost that way, correct?
<sproingie> dd's going to be a lot faster, but it'll work for one partition
<hussam> kay: but that won't copy boot record
<nmorse> Hmm, kay, java says DefNoClassFound: cgoban or some such
<kay> hussam: Use grub-install for that
<sproingie> kay: not a lot of things using hardlinks
<kay> nmorse: Well, Hoary is old :p
<kay> sproingie: On my Debian back then, too much for me, so I went for dd
<nmorse> Great, and not much route for upgrading other than Breezy
<kay> nmorse: Untrue, every Debian will work
<sproingie> dd works ok for one filesystem
<kay> I just forgot how to make it bigger in the ned
<kay> end
<douglas> Does kubuntu or ubuntu have a special cool way of installing alsa? Or do I do it like I would in debian?
<sproingie> anyway, once you have things copied over and resized, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nmorse> No, alsa comes in the 2.6 kernel
<sproingie> and run grub-install
<nmorse> What's the problem, douglas?
<kay> What's with Debian and ALSA?
<douglas> nmorse: I just downloaded point2play for cedega, and I ran the compatability tests and it said neither oss or alsa are supported on my box, I guess I'm using arts.
<douglas> nmorse: So I want to install alsa.
<hussam> sproingie: how do I resize?
<sproingie> hussam: which filesystem?
<nmorse> Alsa is installed, douglas
<kay> Ah, there is a package ext2resize
<sproingie> for ext2/3, use ext2resize (google for it)
<nmorse> By default in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<kay> Chances that you can use that, hussam ?
<nmorse> Arts runs off of ALSA
<sproingie> for others ... use tar, not dd
<douglas> I wonder why cedega didn't detect it :(
<sproingie> parted does filesystem resizing too, it might understand other fs's
<kay> Ask your money back douglas :)
<nmorse> douglas: try install alsa-oss
<sproingie> i wouldn't try resizing reiserfs.  xfs might be ok
<nmorse> I use reiserfs almost exclusively
<kay> Use what everybody uses, i.e. ext3
<douglas> nmorse: using apt-get ?
<nmorse> yeha
<douglas> k
<nmorse> s/yeha/yeah
<douglas> brb
* sproingie uses xfs, which is damn zippy on x86-64
<hussam> The thing is I have two hard disks, hda ( the one that came with computer and has windows ) . I added another 30GB hard disk ( hdb) formatted as ext3 and installed Kubuntu. 
<nmorse> XFS is pretty nice, but not on Mandrake, where everything locks up
<nmorse> Doesn't XFS on Ubuntu give you lilo by default?
<kay> hussam: You should be making it a logical volume
<sproingie> no.  however, the grub that ubuntu's install cd ships with doesn't do xfs
<kay> hussam: That way, you "merge" the two disks it one virtual volume
<sproingie> and doesn't warn you if your /boot is in xfs
<sproingie> i ended up reinstalling and creating an ext2 /boot
<douglas> nmorse: will I need to restart my machine or x or anything?
<kay> sproingie: Doesn't grub do xfs too?
<nmorse> You shouldn't need to
<sproingie> having a separate /boot is nice for other reasons
<douglas> Thanks
<sproingie> kay: yep.  but not the one that ubuntu installs out of the box.  ancient debian packages strikes again
<nmorse> Like having a seperate /home
<douglas> I'll let ya know how it works
<hussam> can I keep windows on hda and move/replace the kubuntu installtion to a bigger drive?
<douglas> I'm gonna try running cs source :)
<nmorse> Nice
<nmorse> Did you try dx9wine?
<hussam> the bios is setup to boot from hda with contains windows
<douglas> no, What's that?
<sproingie> i'm more or less inclined to keep bootloaders off the bleeding edge ... but it'd be nice if it warned me
<sproingie> thankfully i really did have all day
<douglas> I haven't been keeping up in the communtity like I should
<sproingie> and understood what the problem was
<sproingie> a novice user would have been mystified.  'course a novice user wouldn't be using the expert installer
<nmorse> It's wine with the new directx9 patches in it
<nmorse> It lets Half-Life 2 run in DX9 mode, something not even Cedega can do
<douglas> half-life only runs on dx9 and hl2 is supported by cedega though
<douglas> I've seen screens of it running.
<sproingie> nifty.  now we just need a knoppix with this stuff and that "bootable game CD" thing might become a reality
<nmorse> God, why does Ubuntu support a.out and MISC binaries by default (assuming the .config in linux-source is the one they use)?
<sproingie> of course it'd be like a console that took 5 minutes to boot
<nmorse> Not if it was based on Slax
<nmorse> Then we'd just copy to our 2GB of RAM gaming boxes
<sproingie> MISC binaries are useful.  a.out, no idea why.  probably inherits from debian
<nmorse> No, Debian doesn't support those in its by default
<sproingie> recall that debian is intended to support systems that have been upgraded from buzz or whatnot
<nmorse> Why are MISC binaries useful?
<sproingie> tho i suspect hamm is as far back as one could go for dist-upgrades
<nmorse> Debian Sid, which Ubuntu's based off of, doesn't support upgrade from buzz
<nmorse> Which version was Hamm?
<nmorse> 2.0?
<sproingie> can't recall
<sproingie> i suspect it'd actually have to stop at the first apt-enabled version
<sproingie> slink, i think?
<nmorse> I have slink on CD here, and yeah, apt was just out then
<nmorse> It still used dselect by default
<douglas> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3524    screen from transgaming of cssource running!
<sproingie> dselect uses apt behind the scenes
<douglas> peace out, thanks for the help!
<nmorse> Dselect is the devil (though I have fond memories of it)
<sproingie> debian still doesn't ship with aptitude out of the box, does it?
<nmorse> Don't think so
<nmorse> Why should it?
<nmorse> Apt is its own best front-end
<sproingie> if anything should kill off dselect, aptitude should
<nmorse> I'm thinking it's going to take a while to trim down Ubuntu's stock kernel
<nmorse> Why do I need built-in paralell port support?
<nmorse> It's a laptop
<sproingie> most laptops still have those 
<nmorse> Mine doesn't for sure
<sproingie> it's a generic distribution
<nmorse> It does have s-video out though
<nmorse> I know, just commenting on how long this could take
<sproingie> i havent bothered trimming.  having 1G of RAM and never using it up made me lazy
<nmorse> I only have 512 on the laptop
<sproingie> if i want a slim os, i'll use L4
<nmorse> And I never liked stock kernels anyway
<nmorse> Then I'll trim bootup services
<sproingie> i wonder if l4linux can use the ATI drivers?
<nmorse> l4linux?
<sproingie> linux running on top of the L4 microkernel
<nmorse> Odd
<sproingie> l4 puts mach to shame.  mach gave microkernels a bad name
<sproingie> i'm amazed apple went with it
<nmorse> Didn't Hurd switch to L4?
<sproingie> hurd and microkernels are like duke nukem forever and 3d engines
<nmorse> I know, I'll never figure out if they actually want to release the thing
<sproingie> i kind of suspect microkernels are dying off, since new research is into nanokernels like xen 
<sproingie> what they're calling a "hypervisor" now, anyway
<_freak> hi all
<nmorse> Yeah, go figure
<nmorse> That just lets you run whatever kernel you want on top
<sproingie> including l4 i'd imagine
<nmorse> I like the 'coded to the metal' approach over the 'add abstraction wherever possible' approach
<sproingie> well that's the idea behind a nanokernel
<nmorse> Abstraction?
<nmorse> Run the real kernel on this?
<sproingie> you do code to the bare metal.  the nanokernel just makes it look like there's more bare metal to code to
<nmorse> Like OpenFirmware?
<sproingie> dunno anything about openfirmware
<nmorse> It's on the PPC platform, used in both Apple and Sun boxes, I think
<sproingie> oh, that 
<nmorse> Basically, openfirmware's coded to the metal and then the OS gets its low-level drivers from it
<sproingie> that's only used for initializing devices i think
<sproingie> once it's done, the os driver takes over completely, no?
<nmorse> Yeah, for the basic IDE and stuff
<nmorse> No idea, not an OS developer
<sproingie> naw, nanokernel virtualizes all your devices
<nmorse> I just read the abstracts
<sproingie> doesn't give them a virtual interface, just makes them appear available to everything
<nmorse> For the fglrx driver, do I need to leave the DRI in the kernel?
<sproingie> it's like virtual memory applied to all devices
<sproingie> nmorse: no, it uses its own
<nmorse> Okay, that's what I thought, but I wasn't sure
<sproingie> well, DRI support itself has to be there, but the DRM needs to go
<sproingie> can't remember if that's one and the same
<nmorse> Then add the agpgart for the ati IGP
<nmorse> Or should I use ATI's?
<sproingie> internal agpgart should work, but sometimes it doesn't
<nmorse> I'll build as a module then
<nmorse> why are 4kb kernel stacks enabled?
<nmorse> Didn't that mess up everything for a few Fedora Core releases?
<nmorse> Is it worth leaving in?
<nmorse> Anyone know?
<Shuddertrix> not sure
<nmorse> CRC32? Like, the serial port?
<sproingie> they don't break mych
<sproingie> much
<nmorse> That's what that is, correct?
<sproingie> crc32 is just a checksum algorithm
<sproingie> where is it in the config?
<sproingie> what section?
<nmorse> Library Routines
<sproingie> not much uses it, but there's no reason not to keep it
<sproingie> ipv4 uses crc32 if you're unlucky enough to not have hardware checksumming
<sproingie> e.g. an ancient card.  or for virtual devices
<sproingie> i guess ipv4 isn't exactly "not much", but there's a good chance the net driver reimplements crc32 anyway
<nmorse> all right, let's see if my new kernel will compile and run
<sproingie> it's like a dozen instructions in asm or so
<nmorse> no point in removing it then
<nmorse> Most asm code doesn't slow down squat
<sproingie> well at some point it's all asm :)
<dreumah> hey my k3b gives me OPC failure when i try to burn a dvd
<nmorse> no, it's all machine code
<nmorse> Doesn't necessarily hit asm
<sproingie> well asm is isomorphic to machine code
<sproingie> 1-1
<randabis> less overhead iirc
<sproingie> i suppose turing equivalence makes everything isomorphic to it
<nmorse> now to remember those long lost days when I used make-kpkg
<nmorse> and remember how to use make-kpkg
<sproingie> make-kpkg 0wns
<sproingie> ok, i gotta take a break.  later
<randabis> indeed
<nmorse> later
<nmorse> okay, how to use it
<nmorse> was it --append=stringofstuff?
<nmorse> no, --append-to-version
<nmorse> Great, now where's the debian package for the kernel?
<gdh> hm?
<gdh> debian -> kernel-image ... ubuntu -> linux-image
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> www.nexuiz.com  free game seeems to be old school :}
<nmorse> No, I just compiled my own with make-kpkg
<nmorse> and it didn't show up in the parent directory
<nmorse> I am baffled
<gdh> fantastic :)
<gdh> updatedb && locate  ?
<gdh> locate the --revision string you used?
<gdh> or 'Custom' which I think is the default
<monchy> JuNk, you'd be better off getting enemy territory (also free)
<nmorse> it should be called 2.6.10-k7-custom
<gdh> nmorse: .. you *did* specify 'kernel_image' yeh?
<nmorse> Hmm, it's been way too long since I did this
<gdh> if you just did 'make-kpkg' it'll go through the whole build process but not generate any debs :)
<nmorse> Way too long
<nmorse> I knew I forgot something
<gdh> in an ideal world we shouldn't need to recompile the kernel :)
<nmorse> Everything works fine right now, I just am tired of the amount of stuff that's built into it
<nmorse> I figure I should work on optimizing speed right now
<gdh> I used to roll my own for each piece of hardware, but I honestly have better things to do...
<nmorse> Get those few extra FPS in my games
<gdh> so I use Debian's default kernels now
<nmorse> I have nothing to do
<nmorse> I am bored beyond belief
<gdh> :)
<gdh> You can tidy our kitchen if you like =)
<nmorse> Nah
<nmorse> I could tidy my desk too
<nmorse> Or I could write a jabber client
<nmorse> I think I'll do that
<gdh> another one?
<nmorse> For KDE though
<gdh> bet it's in python :)
<nmorse> For right now, later to be rewritten in C++
<gdh> better, you could improve Kopete's Jabber functionality
<gdh> because it's fairly shitty
<nmorse> I hate Kopete's interface with a passion
<nmorse> Hey, kopete supports priority
<gdh> heh :)
<gdh> it doesn't do conferences well at all
<nmorse> That makes its jabber functionality much better than most other clients
<gdh> And the History feature in Kubuntu Kopete is br0ke :/
<nmorse> ubuntu's gaim sucks
<nmorse> None of the Jabber fixes have been backported
<gdh> gaim sucks :) It's been wildly unstable any of teh 3 times I tried to use it day to day
<nmorse> I think I'm going to reboot on my new kernel in a sec
<nmorse> Yeah, right about now
* randabis doesn't see the need for custom kernels
<gdh> nope, the critical code is almost all userspace.. X and whatnot :)
<gdh> If I try hard, I can almost sound like I know what I'm talking about
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> monchy : i do i run servers  we just found one also free to  make 64player server.
<randabis> hehe
<monchy> nice, will you be running the shrubexp mod?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> did we run mostly ETpro
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> 40man server on that
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> we just need some free old school deathmatch game for now untill q4 and bf2 come out
<monchy> oof BF
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> we have been around about 5 yeras now
<nmorse> Crap, Kernel Panic
<nmorse> can't mount fs on (3,2)
<gdh> ouchers :)
<nmorse> What did I do now
<nmorse> ?
<nmorse> Bah, time to fix fs modules
<gdh> forgot to compile ext2 or ext3 in?
<gdh> or worse, forgot to compile an IDE driver in? :)
<randabis> why did u make a custom kernel in the first place :p
<gdh> randabis: boredom :)
<randabis> :)
<gdh> [21:18]  <nmorse> I have nothing to do
<gdh> [21:18]  <nmorse> I am bored beyond belief
<nmorse> No, seems to be a problem with reiserfs being a module
<nmorse> Which it is by default on Ubuntu anyway
<nmorse> But root is reiserfs
<randabis> there are better ways to stifle boredom imho
<gdh> nmorse: yeh, that's what an initrd is for :)
<nmorse> Bah, who likes initrd?
<randabis> hehe
<gdh> nmorse: I like it when it just works =) hence, using the default debian one...
<gdh> nmorse: just install linux-686 or whatever? since most of the kernel is as a module, there's no 'cruft' in memory
<gdh> it's all as .ko's on/lib/modules/
<gdh> and whilst I doubt I will ever use a 16-port Cyclades serial port adapter... 50K of module isn't really doing me any harm
<nmorse> Bah, of course it will
<nmorse> Not like installing a whole nother set of modules to add to it
<randabis> it'll give you cooties
<gdh> LOL
<nmorse> Like when you compile another kernel, no
<nmorse> Now to remember which package in Debian controls startup services
<nmorse> time to reboot again
<nmorse> I think my kernel panic may be related to the error I get when booting normal Ubuntu kernels
<nmorse> VFS: can't find ext3 partition on /dev/hda2
<nmorse> I think I'm scrapping the initrd
<nmorse> dadgummit, where do I disable initrd at?
<randabis> you remove it from grub.conf or menu.lst iirc
<randabis> you just have to make sure you have your essentials compiled in the kernel and not as modules
<nmorse> Ok
<KaiL|M2400N> does somebody know something about txpower problemswith ipw2100?
<KaiL|M2400N> ..and how to fix them?
<KaiL|M2400N_> damn dhcp..
<abisen> on one of my desktop the kubuntu installation becomes toooo unresponsive it takes ages to do anything ... i checked top and vmstat and the load average and everything looks fine what dmesg does not gives any error ... what might be the problem or how can i find out the source of problem
<morten> hey-ho!  well, I'm stille suffering from that... klibs thingie.. so if anyone have that script file that fixes it... I would very much like to have it
<morten> Anyone ?
<gdh> morten: have you enabled (i.e. removed the # from the start) deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted in your sources.list
<nmorse> Well, I can't seem to get the kernel to boot no matter what I do
<nmorse> That irks me
<nmorse> But I did speed up boot-up time by cutting most services off
<nmorse> Now if only I could convince it to quit trying to start RAID and LVM devices which I don't have
<morten> ... So i just have to add that one ?? and then run an upgrade ?
<gdh> morten: yep that should do it
<gdh> you'll get a whole swathe of updates.
<morten> I'll try - wish me luck!
<nmorse> I think I should play some Go, but I can't because Hoary's GCJ won't run it
<kay> nmorse: use sysv-rc-conf package
<kay> nmorse: With that you can disable them from the runlevels
<gdh> kay: ooh good tip!
<kay> Unfortunately every time there is an update, the links get recreated
<kay> I wish Debian had a way to make it permanent, but to my knowledge it does not
<kay> I cannot say, I want to install apache, but only start it on demand, can i?
<nmorse> Shouldn't apache be able to be disabled from rcconf?
<nmorse> Normal rcconf that is, not sysv-rc-conf
<kay> What is rcconf then? :-)
<gdh> why do you have apache installed if you don't want to run it? =)
<harlekin> i have a question
<nmorse> sudo apt-get install rcconf is your friend
<kay> gdh: Because e.g. I am only using that Apache when I log in, not my wife :p
<harlekin> where can i get a i686 kernel for kubuntu
<nmorse> right, now which service handles RAID and LVM?
<gdh> harlekin: apt-get install linux-686 :)
<harlekin> lol
<nmorse> beat me to it
<harlekin> so easy
<harlekin> i am a nub
<harlekin> can i do that with every package i want to install from the internet
<gdh> ubuntu has nubified a lot :) no more install kernel-image-2.6.10-1-686 etc.
<kay> hm, madm service does not show up there, nmorse
<gdh> harlekin: run 'kynaptic' to see the available packages
<kay> And madm is one of them, btw :O
<harlekin> but kynaptics dos not support to conect with the internet
<nmorse> Yeah, some services don't show up in rcconf but show up in sysv-rc-conf, apparently
<kay> harlekin: Better run synaptic
<kay> And yes, it works for everything
<harlekin> ok
<kay> Some 20000 things, if you have "universe" in your sources.list
<morten> anyone know a pda that is well suported in Linux... (and kde/kubuntu)
<harlekin> but synaptics is not in the system because i have the iso from the kubuntu site
<kay> nmorse: Maybe they are not registered with something, well, and RAID and LVM are not from Debian, but Ubuntu, right?
<kay> We should file a bug against that
<morten> gdh: It worked :) Thanks!
<gdh> cool =)
<nmorse> Hmm, maybe we should, kay
<gdh> there was a huge amount of effort spent on improving the boot speed
<kay> I will, nmorse 
<nmorse> hey kay, what version of gcj do you have installed?
<gdh> and I'm sure people much more clever than I had decided that the LVM + RAID startup needed to be there as default..
<nmorse> Bah, I hear people say it doesn't detect their RAID array all the time
<nmorse> Not doing much good then, is it?
<gdh> that's a fairly sweeping statement :)
<nmorse> Yeah, but based on other people's experiences
<nmorse> Every other day somone rants on about how they can't get Ubuntu to find the RAID array and that's why they can't use it
<kay> gdh: But don't you want to boot from it already?
<kay> gdh: What is done in init then anyway?
<kay> BTW: I found this bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=966
<mrmanic> morten: I think the sharp zaurus is well supported.
<kay> You know, that is about madm running on non-RAID systems
<mrmanic> morten: also, you might try an older ipaq or something.  pocketpc or pocketpc 2002, not windows mobile 2003, which messes with synce, I think.
<nmorse> kay: are you using gcj-4.0 or 3.3?
<morten> ok.. I'll try search the net for some info
<kay> nmorse: 4.0
<kay> Java is way better supported in that release
<gdh> okie, mundane things are calling me.. bibi
<kay> Btw, RAID boots up quick and silent here, I don't have it in the kernel and that is detected
<nmorse> I'm using gcj-4.0 right now and I still can't get cgoban to run
<kay> With LVM it is harder, you can just put "exit 0" in /etc/default/lvm-common though
<kay> That silences it and makes it quick too
<kay> nmorse: Are you on breezy?
<nmorse> No, still on Hoary
<kay> Try and make a chroot with debootstrap
<kay> Dist-Upgrade that to Breezy
<kay> And then enjoy running some programs from there as you see fit
<nmorse> hmmm
<kay> While remaining with a stable Hoary to run X, KDE, ...
<kay> That's how I do it only my "stable" machine
<nmorse> Not worth it, I'll just run with the non-free sun java
<kay> This here is pure Breezy
<kay> There are other advantages to Breezy for me, except being free :p
<nmorse> Like?
<kay> Tough question... most of all the latest toolchain for development
<kay> Lightweight Java for running ant
<kay> KDE is compiled with gcc 4 and feels faster :p
<kay> Probably is not though...
<kay> The xorg driver for i810, my notebook chip, is close to CVS
<kay> Hm... KDE 3.4.1 is there
<kay> (although that difference must be really minor to me so far)
<nmorse> It's in the kubuntu.org repo too
<kay> Latest amarok for my mp3 fun
<kay> ah, most important
<nmorse> I think I'm going to go back to python programming in a minute
<kay> python 2.4
<nmorse> I have python2.4 on hoary, I think
<kay> lol, that was funny coincidence
<toran> hey guys, have any of you gotten kmuddy working in [k] ubuntu?
<kay> Well, the thing is, everything is now python2.4 here
<nmorse> 2.4.1 is the python on Hoary
<nmorse> Now Sun's Java has no idea about X11
<kay> What do you mean with that?
<nmorse> I mean it says it can't find X11
<nmorse> Sun's SDK does
<nmorse> No X11 DISPLAY variable was set
<nmorse> Hmm, how to set that variable?
<kay> hrm, you don't mean export DISPLAY=.... do you?
<nmorse> I don't think so, but I don't do Java much
<nmorse> It may use that variable, but I'm pretty sure it's set
<nmorse> then again, echo $DISPLAY gives back nothing
<kay> well, uhm, in a konsole?
<nmorse> Yeah
<nmorse> Now to remember what to set that to
<harlekin> it does not work
<kay> harlekin: ?
<harlekin> he says that the package could not be found
<harlekin> apt-get install linux-686
<bobbyd> is there a way to capture from a v4l device with kino
<kay> harlekin: on hoary?
<harlekin> no on kubuntu bla
<harlekin> there is no synaptic
<kay> You need to have "restricted" in /etc/apt/sources.list
#kubuntu 2005-06-16
<kay> It installs some non-free modules and therefore is not in "main"
<harlekin> ok
<kay> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main multiverse restricted universe
<nmorse> I'll see you guys later
<kay> Have that, and you will get everything there is
<kay> besides, type source /etc/bash_completion and then enjoy apt much improved
<harlekin> tahnks
<kay> apt-get inst<TAB> linux<TAB> is nice to have
<harlekin> i#ve never used a debian based linux
<harlekin> but i#ve used slakware
<harlekin> yoper
<harlekin> and mepis
<harlekin> and fedora core
<kay> Quite a bunch
<harlekin> i know
<kay> Funny thing is that I never used one from that list
<harlekin> lol
<harlekin> but they are quit boring
<kay> I went from Suse over to Corel's and then Caldera and then Debian
<harlekin> because most of them are gnome based
<harlekin> oh
<kay> Ah, i see... well, Debian used to hate KDE, Ubuntu is well not too KDE
<kay> Yet, Debian's tend to do packaing things well, including KDE :)
<harlekin> jes
<harlekin> yes
<kay> Kubuntu is quite a stunt I think
<kay> You see, if open source code leads to better software
<harlekin> yes
<kay> so does open distribution
<harlekin> but i think linux is the best
<kay> And that is Debian, HP, Canonical, Progeny, lots of companies use and improve it
<harlekin> every distribution is good
<kay> There are too many for all to be good :p
<harlekin> yes
<harlekin> thats it
<kay> With others, efforts are lost when they close down
<kay> Caldera Linux... gone
<kay> Turbolinux.... maybe gone
<harlekin> yes
<kay> Mandrake doesn't share its tools
<kay> I believed in Debian's success more when Sarge was younger :p
<harlekin> yes
<harlekin> i don't like distros like mandrake or suse
<kay> But I hear, Slackware is actually still very good, isn't it?
<harlekin> yes but it is quite difficult
<kay> Suse made me re-install with every update... Debian updates daily for years
<harlekin> you have to do every thing
<kay> Ah, I did some Gentoo playing too
<harlekin> yes
<kay> But, honestly, their handbook spoils it.... you just need to copy and paste :p
<harlekin> lol
<harlekin> but i think its a good dist. for firms
<kay> Gentoo??
<harlekin> yes
<harlekin> you can choose your packagess
<kay> Did I mention that my notebook came pre-installed with Gentoo
<kay> Well, choosing the packages works ... slightly... better in Debian
<harlekin> he where do you live 
<kay> You know, you choose AND it works :p
<kay> Germany
<harlekin> me too
<harlekin> lol
<kay> The holy city actually
<harlekin> wir knnen eigentlich deutsch sprechen oder nich
<kay> Karlsruhe where LinuxTag is
<harlekin> end fett
<kay> English is shorter to type
<harlekin> ok
<harlekin> do you ever go there
<kay> LinuxTag, well, last year, I missed it
<kay> but normally yes
<harlekin> is it good
<kay> Well, you get to meet people who you normally only read about
<kay> and i find it funny to be in a room with more than 30 people interested in Debian
<kay> And I like that atmosphere there
<kay> It's quite a hacker feeling and refreshingly professional
<harlekin> i've to go there
<harlekin> but i'am 17 years old
<kay> where do you live?
<harlekin> in Bochum
<kay> Ah... some family of mine lives there 
<kay> When I was 17, I was in Ruhrpott :p
<kay> Now I am eh... 33
<kay> .ooO( twice )
<harlekin> lol
<harlekin> i start with linux at the age of 14
<kay> hmhm... i was 19 when Linux started
<kay> But at the age, I think I already saw something named gcc on some floppy
<harlekin> lol
<harlekin> oO
<harlekin> it is cool that every one supports you if you have questions about linux
<kay> exactly
<harlekin> i think it is the strongest comunity
<kay> I remember when a friends showed me Linux in 1993, early 
<kay> And gcc and stuff
<kay> And I told him that it will not be a hit :p
<harlekin> but now 
<kay> And he actually predicted everything.... that people said 1999 that it will happen which now do
<juanjoc> Anybody knows if the KDE 3.4.1 packages for Hoary/AMD64 are available somewhere?
<kay> juanoc: That source in topic is not amd64?
<juanjoc> kay: No, it only has i386 and powerpc binaries
<kay> I just see it
<kay> Damn... hm
<kay> In Breezy it is
<juanjoc> I know, but Breezy is supopsedly unusable.
<kay> put xorg and stuff on holding
<kay> For home usage, it should be Ok now, if you ask me
<kay> The only thing that troubles me still is keyboard and X11....
<juanjoc> Thanks, but I'd rather not do that. I don't want to have to reinstall everything. Have you built the packages from the sources? Will apt-build do?
<kay> but with some dpkg-setselection magic from google, you ought to be able to not update it
<kay> juanjoc: Honestly, I think they have a reason for not having amd64 there
<kay> But you can always try....
<juanjoc> Has anybody got it to compile?
<kay> How about making a chroot with debootstrap and checking there if after dist-upgrading things work?
<kay> You can always rm -rf it afterwards and it won't change your hoary
<kay> I do that on my AMD64 that should be stable
<nmorse> I think it may be time to convert the Gentoo box to an Ubuntu box
<nmorse> Indeed, I think it is
<juanjoc> Thanks for the help. I'll se what I can do.
<kay> Except of course that this is always the time to do that, why specifically in that case and now, nmorse ? :)
<bobbyd> how do I add oggvorbis support to mencoder?
<bobbyd> and theora support?
<bobbyd> I don't get why ogg/vorbis isn't in there as ubuntu is supposed to be very 'free'
<nmorse> My 3D broke on the desktop agian
<nmorse> And I don't want to waste time compiling all of that crap again
<kay> bobbyd: Check the Wiki, I don't know that, but I am sure, this will be somewhere there if it is an issue
<kay> nmorse: Confies
<nmorse> It's a conflicting programs problem
<nmorse> And I'll have to recompile my kernel over there
<nmorse> Too much work since I just did that over here
<nmorse> The question is, which OS to overwrite with Ubuntu: Debian or Gentoo?
<nmorse> Or both, and make one 40GB partition my /home?
<nmorse> I think Debian will be the first to go
<kay> Did you see http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/security/0,2000061744,39195896,00.htm
<kay> Embarrassing how they rushed Sarge out without testing it :p
<sirukin> ha
<nmorse> Rushed?
<sirukin> I wouldn't consider it being rushed
<kay> Was a joke
<nmorse> Konqy won't open that page
<sirukin> :] 
<nmorse> nvm
<nmorse> It came up after it lost focus
<kay> Obviously they got their apt sources.list broken
<WhiteRabbit> I just grabed the 8.5 gigs worth of the 2 dvds right before that came out... rofl
<WhiteRabbit> O well only took 2 hours whats 2 more lol
<kay> (I opened it in konqui of course)
<nmorse> Don't bother, WhiteRabbit
<nmorse> Just fix your sources.list manually
<nmorse> Why use the DVD's if it only took you two hours?
<WhiteRabbit> I'll just tap a floppy to the disc Im not redownloading it
<nmorse> Just use the netinst cd
<kay> Or try that small Ubuntu CD :p
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, I own a pc shop
<WhiteRabbit> Its nice to go out to locations that have dial up with the dvds
<nmorse> you sell debian boxes?
<WhiteRabbit> I convert wintel networks over to linux & freebsd networks
<nmorse> I want that job
<WhiteRabbit> plus Im a apple dev so next few weeks I'll be getting the 3.6 ghz Intel Mac at $999 bucks
<WhiteRabbit> & will be deploying more macs once they fully release as well
<kay> will it have even RAM ? :p
<kay> No desire to flame, WhiteRabbit, but why pay more for less?
<kay> With ... 0 apps waiting to run?
<nmorse> mathematica is already on OS X Intel
<nmorse> Took them two hours to port
<kay> Wow, I guess people need that urgently where he works :p
<nmorse> Pretty impressive set of APIs to do that
<WhiteRabbit> kay, cause both freebsd & linux are boring to the general public that owns businesses & they are willing to spend the bucks for things that they like
<WhiteRabbit> boring as desktops that is
<nmorse> kay: that means money
<nmorse> non-free even
<WhiteRabbit> both linux & freebsd have like 0 innovation for a viable desktop that makes you go wow
<kay> Hm.. and why did you need Intel hardware for it?
<nmorse> It must be nice to work near *NIX boxes all day
<nmorse> KDE makes me go wow
<kay> I mean, OS X is fast enough on PowerPC for years now
<nmorse> Cause Mac is going to Intel
<kay> And besides, I like KDE more 
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, some are happy with wine some like champagne its a funny world of choices
<kay> Ah, you know that MacOS X won't run on Intel hardware, only on Apple hardware with Intel CPU
<nmorse> Yeah, that's what Linux is all about
<WhiteRabbit> intel for apple means more games & finally a updated laptop with less power needs
<nmorse> Yeah, only on Apples
<kay> And that means, you are supposed to pay for the Apple more money
<WhiteRabbit> the general hardware market will jump to support apple on intel vs on the ppc platform
<nmorse> Everyone says it will compete with Linux, but it won't, it's only on Apples
<WhiteRabbit> same with game & app vendors
<WhiteRabbit> guess you guys havent herd about openosx yet
<WhiteRabbit> shame that is ;)~
<kay> No, actually not, WhiteRabbit , url?
<nmorse> Open OS X would be awesome
<WhiteRabbit> plus OSX coming to intel is goin to boost FreeBSD madly I feel
<nmorse> Why, it runs on Mach
<kay> why should it?
<nmorse> FreeBSD doesn't run on Mach
<kay> FreeBSD is better OS anyway
<nmorse> It is
<kay> Only Aqua and .... what was it?
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.apple.com/macosx/ = darwin = freebsd
<kay> DisplayPDF?
<nmorse> Darwin !== FreeBSD
<kay> That's a lie, WhiteRabbit 
<nmorse> Darwin == FreeBSD derivative on ugly microkernel
<kay> They have more overhead
<WhiteRabbit> darwin is just a lic converstioning basically
<WhiteRabbit> well Im happy with choices both free & payed
<nmorse> Same here
<WhiteRabbit> Im not gonna drop linux & freebsd by no means
<nmorse> My family runs almost exclusively Macs
<kay> Now, honestly, do you think that Apple is going to sustain it?
<nmorse> I'm the oddball with two Linux machines and a FreeBSD box
<WhiteRabbit> I think osx is gonna help freebsd with drivers
<WhiteRabbit> yes
<kay> Financially, this is going to cost a lot
<WhiteRabbit> & all the linux apps ported to osx will be ported right into freebsd unstable trees for use
<nmorse> Does the ubuntu mini cd use tasksel to select which distro to install?
<WhiteRabbit> & not need the linux emulation layer as much anymore over time
<kay> OSX != FreeBSD
<nmorse> FreeBSD's ports tree has all the linux apps anyway
<kay> OS X ported would mean using OS X GUI
<kay> Which FreeBSD cannot have
<nmorse> Except Gabber, which is permanently platform tied
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, well games as well
<nmorse> Like what?
<nmorse> UT2004 already plays on FreeBSD
<nmorse> So does Doom3 from what I hear
<WhiteRabbit> Americas Army which has slow linux & mac support that cant run on freebsd
<nmorse> What's left, Neverwinter Nights even runs?
<kay> Well, you know that Debian has Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<nmorse> That sure can if UT can
<WhiteRabbit> will be ables to be run on freebsd in the near future because of osx
<nmorse> Doubt it
<WhiteRabbit> kay, yes alpha stage or beta is it now hehe
<nmorse> Alpha
<WhiteRabbit> Apples not gonna give all the goodies out to the open by no means
<nmorse> The k stands for the fact it uses FreeBSD's c library I think
<kay> Debian Etch will release it as stable
<WhiteRabbit> but every little bit will help al
<kay> No, kernel = k
<nmorse> No, the Debian/GNUFreeBSD uses the glibc
<kay> The libc was glibc, just too much porting needed otherwise
<WhiteRabbit> I asked about etch today dont hold your breath hehe
<nmorse> Hence the difference
<WhiteRabbit> its gonna be a few weeks if not months
<nmorse> Etch will be a while
<WhiteRabbit> if etch gets to testing anytime soon I'll be surprised 
<kay> Well, will they be faster this time?
<kay> If not, we are talking of 2009 minimum
<nmorse> http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=151857&threshold=1&commentsort=0&tid=90&tid=117&tid=106&mode=thread&cid=12740440
<nmorse> That's an idea of how Debian releases
<WhiteRabbit> debian is making my head spin with flip flops lately
<WhiteRabbit> yay kubuntu
<nmorse> Why, Kubuntu depends on Debian for upstream packages?
<kay> Well, it's more or less a release process on top of Debian, isn#t it
* nmorse is watching Ubuntu install on his desktop
<WhiteRabbit> ubuntu is stilling alot of the lime light these days
<kay> And honestly, if not for Canonical, maybe Debian had released faster
<kay> They hired away all the people
<nmorse> I think Progeny Debian has hope too
<WhiteRabbit> thats Ian's company
<kay> That was always so
<WhiteRabbit> sure it has hope lol
<kay> Never was Debian without companies that were more popular with their release
<WhiteRabbit> but that debian/freebsd kernel is interesting
<nmorse> Ian's company always has hope where Debian is concerned
<kay> Lindows and Linspire
<kay> Mepis
<nmorse> Libranet
<WhiteRabbit> xandros
<WhiteRabbit> knoppix
<kay> yeah... so many
<kay> And more than ever now
<nmorse> Knoppix isn't sold
<WhiteRabbit> knoppix is wowware
<kay> Still, people think of it as something different
<nmorse> But Debian is the meta-distro
<kay> The universal OS
<kay> I hope they stick to it
<WhiteRabbit> Richard would be proud
<nmorse> Of course they will
<kay> And that's why I hope they are going to do Hurd and FreeBSD
<nmorse> It still has one of the largest userbases of any distro
<kay> Just to spur driver things
<nmorse> Debian GNU/Hurd scares me
<kay> Why would it?
<nmorse> It will have a slower release cycle than Debian Sarge did
<nmorse> Hurd can barely boot right now
<kay> As far as I know, people run Gnome and Qt programs on it
<kay> So yes, well, it is not a good kernel
<kay> But it will be a Debian like the other one
<nmorse> I remember the announcement a couple of months ago when Hurd reached bootable status
<kay> Actually, they will be able to sit you in front of a box and you won't know :p
<nmorse> Of course, they switched microkernels before that
<nmorse> Of course I will
<nmorse> uname -a
<kay> But not from the look of KDE
<kay> :p
<kay> Hurd does always something strange before it gets complete
<nmorse> You can't tell anything apart from the look of KDE
<nmorse> Like switch kernel?
<nmorse> from Mach to L4
<kay> Yes, I didn't get that
<nmorse> Mach is a horrible kernel
<nmorse> that's the whole story
<kay> Well, if Apple uses it, people find it innovative
<kay> :p
<nmorse> Innovative, yes, sucky, yes
<nmorse> I remember OS X 10.1
<kay> Linus said that at least
<nmorse> I saw the amount of Mach crashes
<nmorse> Beats me what they did for 10.3 that makes it more stable
<kay> YOu have to be fair and say that 10.0 was really a 1.0
<nmorse> but 10.1?
<kay> The first kernel release for them to the public
<kay> That was only the second one
<nmorse> They didn't get it right till the fourth
<nmorse> Like OS 9 and 8
<kay> Well.... Linux 1.2 was not perfect either :p
<nmorse> Apple has a responsibility to a usable kernel though
<nmorse> Linus doesn't
<kay> What I want is to see a system, where the kernel is just a component like everything else
<nmorse> Except for his job at OSDL of course
<nmorse> Like Xen?
<nmorse> Or like Plan9?
<nmorse> or Inferno?
<drx> Hi Im reading the unofficial ubuntu guide and it says i should go into System -> administration -> ... but i can't find Administration, is that placed somewhere else ?
<kay> Hm... I only need one kernel at a time normally :p
<nmorse> Are you in KDE or GNOME?
<drx> kde
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, I wonder if linus is kicking himself for switching to a mac recently 
<kay> Might be meant for Gnome this guide
<nmorse> There's an unofficial Kubuntu guide in the topic
<nmorse> He runs linux on his Mac
<nmorse> Helps facilitate PPC support too
<WhiteRabbit> of course
<kay> WhiteRabbit: Did you know what is happening with Cell and Power?
<drx> oh how nice, thanks
<nmorse> np
<kay> I have seen these announcements coming from China
<WhiteRabbit> kay, ya I saw cell running on the 2.6.11 kernel
<kay> Every big one is in the deal
<kay> And entirely excited too... PowerPC is not Power
<nmorse> Cell does look nice
<WhiteRabbit> cell is very interesting I betcha the plan9 people are jumping for joy on the thought of cells
<kay> Not only they are
<WhiteRabbit> inferno to
<kay> I think, IBM sold PC business now
<nmorse> to China
<kay> And THEY have the power to make a replacement
<kay> nmorse: Well, they were building the PCs anyway already
<WhiteRabbit> ah the ibm link to cell
<nmorse> Cell does look nice
<nmorse> Will probably become popular in Asia first
<kay> Yeah... IBM wants to replace PC _and_ has the standing
<nmorse> Time to learn Chinese
<WhiteRabbit> It would be ashame if the israeli optical processors morph the cell though
<WhiteRabbit> which they will 
<kay> And you know, for some people, Power is now at least "second source" for all important things
<kay> Military e.g.
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/10/31/israel.lenslet.reut/
<WhiteRabbit> blue gen is not the fastest overall super puter the us goverment has a megaverse super computer running off a slew of EnLight256 processors
<kay> hm... 256 lasers
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.lenslet.com/products.asp
<kay> How will the memory work?
<WhiteRabbit> optical memory
<WhiteRabbit> more like optical drives
<WhiteRabbit> you can store all kinds of info in the most compact form in light ya know
<kay> I don't know, I am sceptic for such announces coming from startups
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/162/44/
<kay> They need investor money and then we hear from them nothing anymore
<WhiteRabbit> kay, ever saw how the us pays for those $75k dollar nuts & bolts
<WhiteRabbit> or the $250 dollar toilets
<WhiteRabbit> blackbag lovers they are
<WhiteRabbit> more like $250k
<kay> hm.... i am not lik ethem :p
<kay> I would ask them how much will the processor cost
<WhiteRabbit> Im feeling more interest in blu-ray than the cell currently
<kay> And if not a bunch of Cells will be cheaper and be on market now
<WhiteRabbit> Im gonna buy a ps3!
<WhiteRabbit> new breed of hackers using networked ps3's haha
<kay> He, I will too
<drx> I have installed samba and smbfs through kynaptic, but i can't change any settings in the Control center, do i need to reboot after installing samba ?
<nmorse> I'm debating it
<makoto> HI all, could someone tell me how to enable sound from multiple apps to play simultanously? Right now one app will hog the sound card and wont share it...
<WhiteRabbit> kay, funny thing is this remember the rumor mill about how saddam of iraq was using ps2 boards for missle lanchers & computers
<WhiteRabbit> kay, well now that the specs of the ps3 is out thats interesting
<kay> They said some things which were more obviously wrong :p
<WhiteRabbit> mybe they had the 2 all wrong mybe it was 3
<WhiteRabbit> kay, haha O yes
<kay> I believe, Apple did itself a big disfavor
<nmorse> makoto: are you using arts?
<kay> I don't know if Power was much more expensive
<WhiteRabbit> well MS was talking about paladin
<kay> But if it was... well, ok then, but otherwise... they just made themselves benchmarkable
<WhiteRabbit> mybe apple knew the move better be now than later because of a ms box called paladin
<kay> And honestly, I trust the NT kernel to be faster than Darwin/Mach
<nmorse> MS is using PPC chips for the Xbox and Mac on Intel, this is so sad
<WhiteRabbit> apples business is not that high that its all about there hardware
<WhiteRabbit> apples business size is not enuff to keep goin ppc while ibm couldn't keep up with moores law
<kay> I guess they thought, they may survive it due to ipod
<makoto> nmorse : Im sorry Im a major noob at Linux, what is arts?
<WhiteRabbit> plus the general public will buy apple intel boxes faster than apple ppc boxes
<kay> I think, IBM didn't care for PowerPC anymore
<nmorse> arts is the KDE Sound Server
<WhiteRabbit> everyone who runs a pc knows the name intel they dont all know ppc
<nmorse> The gen pub has no idea what PPC or x86 is
<WhiteRabbit> nope but they know the name of intel
<kay> WhiteRabbit: If you know Apple, you already know something
<WhiteRabbit> & thats what counts
<nmorse> Yeah, now teach them AMD
<makoto> nmorse : If it comes by default than I probably am using it as I haven't changed any settings yet for sound
<nmorse> Okay
<makoto> nmorse : any way to make sure?
<nmorse> Hmmm, what kind of sound card is it?
<kay> Because, I am sure, Apple will now have a big problem
<makoto> nmorse : onboard soundmax
<kay> One of Dell and friends will always have the bigger CPU
<kay> The bigger RAM, the nice look
<WhiteRabbit> As long as people are willing to accept rubbish, it will be economically advantageous to supply it
<kay> And be dirt cheap
<nmorse> What apps are you running that use sound?
<WhiteRabbit> so apple is by goin to intel ;)
<makoto> nomrse : amarok moslty
<kay> But, Apple will not update as often as the others do
<makoto> moslty
<makoto> arrg mostly
<nmorse> Okay, what engine is it set to (check in settings)
<nmorse> ?
<WhiteRabbit> solaris moves to amd apple moves to intel funny funny
<kay> I don't know, but buying a 1GHZ PowerPC when Dell sells 1.8 Ghz Pentium... is one thing
<makoto> nmorse sorry can't spell for the life of me
<kay> But buying 3.6 Ghz when Dell sells 4 Ghz feels painful
<makoto> nmprse : I'll check
<WhiteRabbit> opensolaris is coming out next week or so to
<nmorse> Opensolaris I may have to check out
<kay> lol
<kay> Solaris... ok, on Amd64
<nmorse> makoto: hint: use tab completion to avoid spelling names wrong
<nmorse> just type the first two letters and hit tab
<WhiteRabbit> solaris 10 I didn't touch but opensolaris Im downloading & installing in a free spot on this FreeBSD box
<makoto> nmorse, sweet
<kay> But well... no more switching to dying OSes please
<makoto> nmorse, good tip thanks
<nmorse> not a problem
<kay> WhiteRabbit: We had to make a study for a big european agency, it was called platform study
<kay> WhiteRabbit: We migrated away from DEC and Tru64 (now HP)
<makoto> nmorse, I should check in control center?
<WhiteRabbit> I could understand those moves
<kay> WhiteRabbit: Well, it was called "platform study", but in reality it was the "which Linux study"
<nmorse> No, check under Settings -> Configure Amarok in amaroK
<kay> When we raised Solaris, they just told us "no more dying OSes"
<nmorse> kay: didn't try Sun Solaris on Fujitsu?
<makoto> nmorse, im looking at sound system in control center and can't see any info on the engine used
<nmorse> They called it a dying OS?
<nmorse> makoto, no
<nmorse> Check in amarok
<kay> I sold commercial software for it last century :p
<makoto> nmorse, ok
<kay> Yeah, actually for them, nothing but Linux has a future
<kay> That is of course completely wrong
<kay> But then they are managers
<kay> But regarding Solaris, they are right
<makoto> nmorse, there is nothing under engine in amarok
<WhiteRabbit> solaris has some of the very biggest network contracts
<WhiteRabbit> thats out there
<nmorse> Okay, set it to Arts in the empty dropdown menu
<kay> The biggest trait of Solaris 10 now is to run Linux binaries
<WhiteRabbit> janus
<kay> no, was it 9? :o
<WhiteRabbit> something freebsd has done
<kay> Sun made like 1 billion losses one quarter
<makoto> nmorse, arts isn't there, there are no choices at all as a matter of fact
<makoto> nmorse, guess i have to get arts from synapse
<kay> WhiteRabbit: Yes, but they don't depend on hardware sales to live
<WhiteRabbit> kay, mybe we was wrong Microsoft is not goin to just buy Redhat but SunMicro to haha
<nmorse> No, makoto
<nmorse> Just get amarok-arts
<makoto> nmorse ok
<kay> They already own it, not?
<makoto> nmorse, ill try that
<WhiteRabbit> kay, well them switching to amd is gonna help
<kay> They gave them 2 billion recently for a deal
<kay> Help what?
<makoto> nmorse, thanks for the help
<nmorse> no problem
<WhiteRabbit> sun make more sales
<kay> Write of Sparc devision and investments?
<nmorse> Sparc's an open platform and Sun's no good at making the chips
<kay> Sun's AMD64 boxes will not be better than HP ones
<kay> or IBM ones
<nmorse> Fujitsu outperforms them easily
<WhiteRabbit> kay, if you had a network of say 10,000 pcs to admin & you could choose the os & these were all x86 what OS would you choose
<nmorse> Debian Linux
<kay> No doubt, Debian
<nmorse> Easy to administer and keep local copies of updates
<WhiteRabbit> myself I'll choose FreeBSD
<kay> Fully automatic Install
<nmorse> make-kpkg helps too
<WhiteRabbit> opensolaris is a interesting idea though
<kay> Ability to copy debconf answer databases into installations
<kay> Central repository for software that I can control
<kay> Long support 
<kay> Security fixes
<WhiteRabbit> no one chose windows 2003 server?
<kay> And KDE :p
<WhiteRabbit> rofl haha
<nmorse> I've used Win 2003 Server
<kay> I never anything after Win2k
<nmorse> Not bad as Windows goes, but certainly not good for that large an install, SUS or no SUS
<kay> I actually bought it in 2000 and then went for Linux on the desktop
<nmorse> Win2k was the best desktop Windows ever
<WhiteRabbit> 40 mil for the OS install of course with that many lic MS would give you a break by 5 mil
<kay> It was not bad... but Linux and KDE 2.2 beta 3 had something about it
<kay> Like the ability to do what I need to do without flashy shit
<nmorse> Hmm, trying to remeber GNOME's status at that time
<WhiteRabbit> kay, I bet you used Corel
<kay> You know the colors of Windows are so unprofessional
<kay> It hurts
<kay> I actually did that for a while, WhiteRabbit 
<WhiteRabbit> me 2 hehe
<WhiteRabbit> corel was nice at the time
<mrmanic> the colors of windows are unprofessional?  
<kay> And I toned down the colors in KDE here with an icon effect
<nmorse> Never used Corel, jumped straight into Slink
<nmorse> Win XP is unprofessional
<kay> Simple and effective
<nmorse> It's down right childish
<WhiteRabbit> fisher price
<nmorse> Exactly
<mrmanic> nmorse: by default, sure.  that's why you theme it back to classic
<nmorse> I set mine on the laptop to use the Classic theme
<mrmanic> yep
<kay> Well.... I never understand how they believe enterprises will use that
<nmorse> Longhorn screenies look nice though
<nmorse> Like a slick Classic
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, remember the xp intro were the little kid is banging on the keyboard then mom comes up & uses system restore
<kay> Still... everything about it is so unlogical
<makoto> nmorse, im getting an error message I pasted it here : http://rafb.net/paste/results/AErdsh98.html   .   I tried in the terminal and got an unknown cammand error
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, that really was a outtake of the real gui desing coding by said kid rofl
<WhiteRabbit> s/desing/designing
<nmorse> makoto: did you try the steps it listed?
<kay> nmorse: Well, X people do cooler stuff today
<mrmanic> longhorn does look sexy.
<WhiteRabbit> even though xorg is legacy compiles of xfree atm
<kay> Well, remember Cairo?
<nmorse> Cairo looks like the answer to so many woes
<kay> Well, Cairo was the name of Win95 back then in 93
<makoto> nmorse, You mean download arts and then enable arts engine in amarok?
<kay> It was object oriented and stuff
<WhiteRabbit> blackcomb
<kay> It was longhorn and better
<nmorse> Oh, I thought you meant Cairo the vector stuff
<makoto> nmorse, oh sorry misread
<kay> They always say that
<makoto> nmorse, 
<kay> But never implement it
<makoto> nmorse, yes i did try
<makoto> nmorse, I get an unknow command message in terminal
<nmorse> Okay, so the 'killall artsd && amarok' didn't work?
<kay> I don't think we will see Longhorn and when we do, it will already be old for Linux users :p
<makoto> nmorse, Perhaprs i have to do it from the amarok directory?
<nmorse> NO
<kay> And Apple users, granted
<makoto> nmorse, no
<mrmanic> I'm really enjoying tiger
<nmorse> Just, without the quotes, type "killall -9 arstd && amarok"
<nmorse> Tiger that good?
<makoto> nmorse, let me try again
<nmorse> Okay
<WhiteRabbit> mrmanic, nice isn't it
<kay> I still miss scripting on the desktop
<mrmanic> nmorse: I have nothing to compare it to except kde.  There are a number of things I don't like, but there are a number of things I do like, too.
<kay> Can't wait for KDE4 :P
<mrmanic> kay: why miss it?  with dcop you can do it now.
<WhiteRabbit> kay, http://www.opencroquet.org/
<mrmanic> kay: or are you talking about tiger?  I'm pretty sure tiger has scripting capabilities too.
<kay> Ok, how am I going to have a tray icon under my control
<WhiteRabbit> Or rather I wanna see Looking Glass get out the door
<kay> I looked at the dcop interface and no way
<WhiteRabbit> I really like the look of Looking Glass
<nmorse> I like 3D file managers
<makoto> nmorse, it worked this time.  Thank you very much for your help.   
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, opencroquet is right you your alley
<kay> Looks nice WhiteRabbit 
<WhiteRabbit> Theres another desktop effect that some fedora guy did the shakey pull down menus
<kay> A lot of things are going to happen in 3D by 2007
<WhiteRabbit> I cant remeber the name of that
<mrmanic> kay: I don't really understand what you're trying to do.
<makoto> I have to say I was hesitant to migrate to Linux because there is no service with the OS and software.  Was I ever wrong, no company offers service like the IRC community can... 
<WhiteRabbit> kay, dual video cards 
<nmorse> No problem, come here anytime you have a problem, makoto
<WhiteRabbit> as pci express becomes more common
<kay> In that case, I was trying to make an applet that would signal a status to me, mrmanic 
<WhiteRabbit> pci express will have everyone that can afford it running dual gfx cards
<nmorse> I want to rig a 3D file manager to act like a mansion or palace
<nmorse> Every dir is room
<kay> Doing that, was not possible without python-kde3 and lots of complications, like running all the time
<nmorse> Then smaller dirs actually are bookshelves
<nmorse> And their contents are on the shelves
<nmorse> That's what I want
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, hit the croquet forums & enjoy!
<makoto> here's another question if I may.  I have a slave hard drive formated in NTFS.  Is there any way to format it to Fat32 without data loss?
<nmorse> No, makoto
<nmorse> There is a way to go from Fat32 to NTFS though
<WhiteRabbit> makoto, yes
<mrmanic> kay: I haven't tried to do that exact thing.  My scripting of the desktop has been pretty basic.  volume control, noatun song changes, window placement scripts, etc.
<WhiteRabbit> nmorse, yes you can
<nmorse> However, you can make it where you can access your NTFS drive from Linux
<crimsun> you can if you have a spare partition at least as large as the larger of the two partitions
<kay> Well yes, that works
<makoto> nmorse, I can access it but only read not write
<nmorse> Right, build a module to read NTFS, seems easier
<kay> But how about Kdevelop
<nmorse> That's ok, just recompile the module with write support
<nmorse> It's easy enough
<makoto> nmorse, even for a absolut noob?
<mrmanic> has anybody used paragon ntfs for linux?
<nmorse> Yeah, makoto, even for an absolute noob
<WhiteRabbit> makoto, that makes it different then hehe
<kay> I would like to have a script that could e.g. search my mails and do something with it
<makoto> hehe well I learn quicly and Im willing
<makoto> I can use the terminal Im starting to learn a few commands
<WhiteRabbit> makoto, http://tinyurl.com/cw8hv
<kay> Or e.g. to tie a konsole and konqueror to always be in the same directory
<mrmanic> kay: those would be pretty nice.
<WhiteRabbit> CONVERT C: /FS:fat32
<WhiteRabbit> although not promiss of not lossing data
<drx> Im trying to setup samba, i have managed to share one of my folders but the other computers on the network can't browse the network (windows says "Network not avalible"), i can browse the other computers though
<WhiteRabbit> I did it once & didn't loss any
<mrmanic> kay: can't you already have that with the "show terminal emulator" function of konquerer?
<kay> Half of it
<mrmanic> kay: yeah, so I realized.
<kay> The konsole will follow konqueror, but not the other way round
<mrmanic> kay: konsole isn't as dcop-aware as I hoped.
<kay> i could trick with chaning prompt somehow
<kay> but what i really want is that scripting is core part of things
<makoto> nmorse, thanks...Ill look it up
<kay> I should be able to have a script wake up once something happens
<mrmanic> kay: it has a ways to go, but it's not as bad as it could be, for sure.
<kay> it is weak so far
<kay> Once python bindings are in kdebase, it will improve
<kay> Look at how bad SuperKaramba looks
<kay> (when you move things, etc)
<kay> When I tried out Gnome back then in 2000
<kay> (and was disappointed)
<kay> They got me to that, because they said, they had all scripting going
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<makoto> WhiteRabbit, CONVERT C: /FS:fat32   I haven't seen letters used to refer to drives in Linux.  Wouldn't C: be my master?  Just making sure...
<nmorse> Ubuntu installed on desktop
<nmorse> Now getting 3D with ATI drivers working
<nmorse> Then comes Neverwinter Nights fun
<KaiL_> nmorse: >=Radeon 9500?
<nmorse> 9600
<KaiL_> then I wish you a lot of fun with fglrx :)
<nmorse> now if only I didn't get bad intrepter: permission denied errors trying to run games
<nmorse> Apparently /bin/sh is not a valid shell, please try again
<nmorse> Crap does that suck
<makoto> WhiteRabbit, and isn't CONVERT C: /FS:fat32 a DOS command. Im a bit confused here.  I keep reading that you can only convert from NTFS to FAT32 with 3rd party apps like partition magic.  Any thing like that for Linux?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<nmorse>  /bin/sh: bad interpreter: permission denied
<nmorse> How do I fix a cryptic error like that?
<nmorse> It won't work with sudo either'
<KaiL_> killed your disk/installation?
<nmorse> No I didn't I don't think
<nmorse> Hang on, I'll be back in a minute
<nmorse> back
<nmorse> fixed my problem, partition was mounted with user option, meaning noexec
<nmorse> thanks to guys in #bash for that fix
<nmorse> what's the wiki for ATI drivers?
<crimsun> /BinaryDriverHowto
<nmorse> Yeah, just found it
<timo_> /n
<timo_> oops
<nmorse> Right, fglrx driver installed, check
<nmorse> added to modules, check
<nmorse> xorg.conf using it, check
<nmorse> DRI, no
<Mason59> Hello all.  May I ask a question?
<nmorse> yeah, Mason59 
<Mason59> OK, let me see if I can describe my problem...I can't apt-get or dselect or fetch my sources
<nmorse> What sources?
<Mason59> I receive the following feedback "Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<nmorse> connect to localhost?
<nmorse> Sounds like an interesting problem
<Mason59> Yes.  Something is blocking the response at my end???
<nmorse> Well, you connected to this so I assume you can resolve domain names
<Mason59> I have OpenSSH and Snort enabled
<Mason59> Yes DNS connection is OK
<Mason59> Also, can surf the web, so I'm assuming that port 80 is OK
<Mason59> Also can connect to mysql so port 3306 works
<Mason59> Could a proxy cause this, as I may have installed one by accident?
<nmorse> Odd that it wouldn't work then
<nmorse> Is your apt intall broken?
<Mason59> don't think so.  I used it on Sunday fine, but hasn't worked since
<Mason59> Hmm. that's odd.  Just listed active processes in Gnome-System-Monitor and it shows aptitude running.  I've killed it.  Will try apt-get update...brb
<Mason59> Nope...same problem.  Apt hits each of the sources, but doesn't fetch (111 Connection Refused).  Problem is definitely on my end
<nmorse> Yeah, definitely on your end
<nmorse> Are you on a stock Hoary install?
<Mason59> Yes...Kubuntu
<nmorse> Ok
<nmorse> What have you done since it last worked?
<Mason59> I installed several packages on Sunday and it worked fine.  After reboot, no apt...DOH!!!   What have I done :)
<nmorse> Anyone know if the .config in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 is the one used to build the ubuntu kernel?
<nmorse> I wonder what the procedure to install distcc on Ubuntu is
<heath> hey i was wondering if anyone else had a problem w/ openoffice.org2 crashing @ startup?
<nmorse> Mine works
<heath> mine worked the first time i downloaded it
<cartel_> hey guys
<cartel_> why is 3.4.1 not going into main?
<nmorse> Main isn't updated until the next release
<heath> well i'm reinstalling it now
<heath> maybe it'll be fixed
<cartel_> but uhh
<cartel_> 3.4.1 is a maintenance release
<cartel_> so you arent fixing bugs in main?
<cartel_> shouldnt it go into the mainline ubuntu-updates?
<Shuddertrix> that's what updates is for.
<cartel_> hoary*
<cartel_> instead of being in an unofficial and *not setup by default*  apt source?
<cartel_> otoh are these packages not final?
<heath> man this is annoying. i start openoffice.org2; it crashed re-launches itself automatically evertime i click ok and then everytime i try to start the word processor it crashes
<heath> everything but word works
<heath> i've reinstalled twice and now i'm upgrade my system which is downloading openoffice.org-l10n-en
<heath> so just maybe that'll fix it
<heath> btw, keep up the good work to all you commons
<heath> tis a great distro
<heath> i'm thinking it's maybe cause i have old ooo1 files on the sytem and ooo2 is using those files
<heath> but i thought i had deleted ooo using apt-get remove 
<heath> including the small files
<eclub01> hi there
<eclub01> what's d topic?
<Shuddertrix> type /topic
<heath> nope
<heath> that didn't work
<heath> i'm trying apt-get build-dep now
<heath> i guess i can try apt-get check next
<heath> didn't think about that
<rcec52> Maybe someone can help me with the Konsole terminal program. . . .I must be doing something wrong. . . 
<heath> what's going on?
<rcec52> I've installed 'mc' Midnight Commander  and  when ever I go to the 'use root midnight commander' function I type in my inital program setup password and it doen't put me into root.
<rcec52> what can be the problem?
<monchy> you need to get into root before you run the game?
<rcec52>  Anyone got any ideas?
<heath> have you tried using sudo to run the program?
<rcec52> I believe I have used sudo. .. with the same results. . . 
<rcec52> I'm trying to install Acrobat reader but I can't get into root mode to allow installation directories to be made. .. 
<monchy> well this will put you into root, sudo -s -H
<monchy> at least that's what i've had to do and it's worked
<heath> ughh! it still doesn't work
<heath> maybe i should unistall and reinstall
<rcec52> I'll give this a try. . ..
<rcec52> This works for the basic terminal. . . .Ok. But I can't get Midnight commander to repond when I select 'New Root Midnight Commander' . It asks for the password which I type in and it sends me out to the terminal.
<nmorse> mc may not use kdesu
<nmorse> if it doesn't, the sudo won't work
<nmorse> You'll need a real root account
<nmorse> sudo passwd root will create a root account
<nmorse> Meanwhile, file a bug in Malone
<rcec52> I'll give these a try.  . .
<heath> anyone know where the .deb files that apt-get gets are held @
<heath> i'm thinking i may have to rmanually remove some files
<nmorse> anyone know how to make distcc the default compiler called by apt-get?
<heath> ahaa! /var/cache/apt/archives
<heath> bing
<heath> o
<nmorse> anyone know how to use distcc at all?
<heath> i don't
<crimsun> nmorse: you don't need to make it the default compiler or anything
<nmorse> Ok, how do I make it work with automake?
<crimsun> did you read the man page?
<nmorse> Yeah, some of it
<nmorse> Mostly on distccd
<nmorse> Here's hoping this works
<nmorse> distccmonitor shows no tasks
<nmorse> But it shows a load average
<nmorse> That actually changes
<nmorse> I don't think that worked
<Chislon> if i learn bash will i "know" linux, and be able to use linux really well?
<nmorse> You know what sucks? The fact that I haven't managed to compile a kernel on my own that runs on Ubuntu yet
<nmorse> Then again, I've only tried since the security update that changed the sources
<nmorse> i wonder if they broke something
<sproingie> Chislon: "knowing linux" is going to mean something different for everyone you talk to
<sproingie> i doubt bash will help much if you're writing device drivers
<nmorse> bash will help you learn lots of quirks in the linux system though
<Chislon> sproingie, ok... well, what do i need to get comfortable in linux and be able to to do waht i want as i can in windows, here im just lost lol
<nmorse> To get comfortable to where you can do what you did with Windows?
<nmorse> Learn the new apps, sit back, and relax
<Chislon> well, not exactly what i meant, but if i could do everything i can with windows just as easily then im sure that would be a good spot too
<sproingie> Chislon: learning bash is a good start.  i couldn't say exactly how to do learn it tho, i just learned to string together pipelines of sed, awk, grep, xargs, find, etc
<sproingie> i guess that's what to learn
<sproingie> learn to pipe programs into each other
<sproingie> write really small programs that pipe into each other
<sproingie> as an added bonus, if you run it on a 64-CPU machine, you'll use one CPU for each part of the pipeline that runs
* sproingie wrote some insane stuff on some 12-way boxes that was all pipeline
<nmorse> sproingie has access to neat hardware
<sproingie> i used to
<sproingie> best i get nowadays is dual xeons
<sproingie> sun had some nice hardware to play with
<sproingie> symantec's just PC's everywhere you go, unless you're actually in a research job
<Chislon> ok thank you, not hta ti know what most of that means :)
<Chislon> but thank you
<Chislon> :)
<nmorse> great now I have a modules.dep fatal error
<nmorse> BBIAM
<monchy> nothing but problems today huh nmorse :(
<nmorse> Nothing but problems
<nmorse> anyone in here get 3D using an ATI card working?
<nmorse> using fglrx?
<monchy> yep
<crimsun> did you follow wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, nmorse?
<sproingie> yep
<nmorse> Yeah
<nmorse> Didn't work
<sproingie> the howto is excellent.  follow to the letter
<monchy> i followed this; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati
<nmorse> I still have no DRI
<sproingie> nmorse: are you using a stock kernel, or one you compiled?
<nmorse> Stock kernel
<sproingie> glxinfo | grep direct
<sproingie> what's that say?
<nmorse> direct rendering
<nmorse> : no
<nmorse> render string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nmorse> Something like that
<sproingie> did you switch your driver to fglrx in xorg.conf?
<nmorse> yeah
<sproingie> lsmod | grep fglrx
<sproingie> what's that say
<nmorse> and I set it up to use the external agpgart so the nforce system board wouldn't mess it up'
<nmorse> and fglrx shows up in lsmod
<sproingie> are you using only 24bpp?
<sproingie> 24 bit depth, no others are supported
<nmorse> Yeah, 24 bit depth
<sproingie> restarted X, I imagine?
<nmorse> Yeah
<nmorse> I'll try again though
<sproingie> hm.  is "GLcore" and "glx" in the Module section?
<sproingie> and "dri"
<nmorse> not GLcore
<sproingie> add that
<nmorse> You sure that's an ATI thing?
<sproingie> no idea
<sproingie> actually that's probably nvidia
<sproingie> but i dont really know
<sproingie> lsmod | grep nvidia
<sproingie> make sure that's not loaded
<sproingie> for some odd reason it can get loaded and interfere
<sproingie> i personally just deleted nvidia.ko 
<nmorse> I don't think nvidia is loaded
<nmorse> I haven't installed the nvidia drivers
<sproingie> if you installed the restricted modules, you have the nvidia kernel component
<nmorse> I don't think I installed the restricted modules
<nmorse> Is that my problem?
<sproingie> there's your problem
<crimsun> you don't need to insltall it.
<crimsun> it comes by default
<sproingie> find /lib/modules -name fglrx.ko
<nmorse> fglrx is there
<nmorse> I can grep my Xorg.0.log if you want
<sproingie> well, this is waving a dead chicken, but it's what i have.
<sproingie>         Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"
<nmorse> Do you have an nForce2 board?
<sproingie> in the Device section for the fglrx driver
<sproingie> i have an nforce3
<nmorse> crimsun: it didn't stop me from installing it. Are you sure that it's installed by default?
<sproingie> or hmm .. maybe it's nforce2.  can't remember which it is now.  asus k8n-e
<nmorse> It had it in new packages to be installed
<crimsun> nmorse: linux-$arch has it
<nmorse> sproingie: nforce3, has to be if it's an Athlon64 system
<nmorse> OK
<sproingie> ah, that it is
<sproingie> speaking of which, does linux support the nforce firewall? 
<sproingie> not that i care much, since i have a gateway box doing all the firewalling for me
<nmorse> Hmm, looks like a minor problem with not acquiring AGP
<sproingie> ah.  use the option line
<sproingie> Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<nmorse> trying that now
<sproingie> never really stress tested ati's drivers on linux, but they sure seem nice now
<sproingie> blender screams, faster than on windows actually
<nmorse> still no 3D
<nmorse> trying something else now
<sproingie> i'm fairly stumped
<nmorse> I'll be back in a minute
<monchy> hope we get the new konversation soon, i hate being out of date
<crimsun> in breezy?
<sproingie> i found konversation quite krashy
<sproingie> i use chatzilla now
<monchy> for hoary crimsun
<monchy> 0.18 was just released
<sproingie> hoary will never do feature upgrades
<sproingie> just bugfixes
<crimsun> monchy: perhaps there will be 0.18 in backports
<monchy> so i assume that the fixes will be backported like whats done with firefox?
<crimsun> not unless there's a security fix, no
<sproingie> all of firefox's fixes were security related
<sproingie> the UI seems to still have some pre-1.0 behaviors.  ctrl-Y to open the download manager instead of crtl-j
<sproingie> or maybe that's a win/linux difference, i dunno
<monchy> i'm honestly starting to prefer konq, except for the fact that i can't use ad-block extension
<monchy> really miss that
<kakalto> me too
<sproingie> adblock is godlike for me.
<sproingie> i have greasemonkey so i can run bookburro, but that's a specialized application i can launch ff for
<sproingie> and of course chatzilla, separate app entirely
<monchy> any reason you chose to use chatzilla instead of x-chat?
<kakalto> something funny happens when you run ff in one virtual desktop, and chatzilla extension in another
<kakalto> chatzilla steals the input or something
<kakalto> so if you type something in ff, it comes up in cz
<sproingie> not really.  chatzilla just works
<sproingie> it does have the occasional focus problem, i noticed that.  i think it's a javascript problem actually
<sproingie> irc is just irc for me.  frankly, i miss MOO
<kakalto> MOO?
<sproingie> being able to create rooms and objects and use 'em occasionally in chat
<sproingie> having a description
<sproingie> etc
<sproingie> kakalto: mud, object oriented.  tail end of the tinyMUD chat mud line
<kakalto> uhk
<sproingie> very programmable, lots of fun
<monchy> oh sproingie i love your screensaver btw
<sproingie> heh i named myself after the screensaver
<monchy> lol it's awesome, all those slinky type things
<sproingie> ahhh qbert was the bomb
<monchy> hah i remember qbert, think it was snes
<sproingie> heh no it was a standup console game of the variety weighing 500 lbs
<nmorse> Now, anyone have any idea what might still be wrong with my 3D?
<nmorse> Do I need to recompile my kernel and remove the DRM?
<sproingie> should work with the stock kernel.  no idea what the deal is
<monchy> aha there was a version of qbert on snes i knew it ;)
<sproingie> yah, i just remember the version you poured quarters into
<sproingie> the snes occurred during years when i never owned a tv, let alone played console games
<monchy> some good times, everything was overpriced though
<monchy> i remember 100$ cartridges
<sproingie> bought my first console ever back in november
<sproingie> ps2
<monchy> oh wow
<sproingie> my gf loves the hell out of it, plays the sims and katamari damacy all day when she gets on it
<monchy> seen the ps3?
<sproingie> yeah, powered by CELL, fueled by methane
<sproingie> methane from the heaps of BULLSHIT from sony marketing
<monchy> lol
<nmorse> amen
<monchy> the actual console looks slick though
<monchy> much better than what they did with ps2
<sproingie> looks ok.  i plan to wait a year for the price to settle and reality to kick in
<monchy> oh i'm with ya there
<monchy> ps2 launch was retarded, people selling them on ebay for 1k
<sproingie> bought the ps2 to play "rpg's", knowing they couldn't be all THAT good, being console RPG's
<sproingie> i had no idea how insipid most japanese RPG's really are
<monchy> i hope you don't limit yourself to just RPG's
<monchy> can't miss out on metal gear solid
<sproingie> i have mgs2, but i suck badly at stealth games
<sproingie> splinter cell is the only game i've physically taken out of the drive and thrown across the room
<monchy> lol
<sproingie> got so sick of restarting over and over and over
<monchy> what about san andreas
<sproingie> beyond good and evil however is one of the best games i've ever played
<sproingie> gta is amazing, but i also suck at it
<WhiteRabbit> nethack rulez!
<monchy> oh! the jak games are great fun
<sproingie> i just cannot aim in gta
<nmorse> nethack-qt forever
<sproingie> the damn control scheme confounds me every time
<sproingie> yah my gf is an incorrigible nethack addict.  hardcore tho, plays only text
<kakalto> >_>
<nmorse> trying some forum directions on getting my 3D working
<nmorse> the BinaryDriverHowto says to fix the error in my log file by installing the linux-restricted-modules, but they're already installed
<nmorse> Maybe I should switch kernels and try that set of restricted modules
<shido> how do I add a menu to the right mouse button click menu ? :)
<shido> or add an entry , rather
<shido> like "Terminal"
<nmorse> To your KMenu?
<nmorse> Right click on the K, and hit edit
* sproingie sighs.  can't make flash work on even 32 bit firefox
<shido> no
<shido> when i right click on the desktop
<sproingie> i hacked the installer to force an install, but firefox still doesn't find the plugin
<nmorse> Like to make a new Desktop launcher?
<nmorse> Just drag one from Kicker
<shido> no, when I right click on the desktop I have create new, bookmarks, run command, etc
<shido> I want to add a Terminal selection to open up an xterm like I do in Gnome
<nmorse> drag it from the menu, actually
<nmorse> Just drag and drop
<sproingie> my desktop is never visible.  one thing i miss from windows is win-d
<sproingie> to show the desktop
<shido> I cant drag and drop to the right mouse button drop down meny
<sproingie> actually, how do i set up kde to use windows keybindings instead of the kde ones?
<shido> right click on your desktop what pops up? (in kde?)  thats the menu I want to edit
<sproingie> so i can use win-r for run?  i think win-d actually works then
<nmorse> Editing that menu's not easy
<shido> I dont know where to look 
<sproingie> there's a wizard that starts up with new kde installations, that i never got a chance to run
<nmorse> There's a howto on kde-look.org
<sproingie> the one that lets you select bindings, theme, eye candy
<sproingie> anyone know the name of that?
<nmorse> the wizard doesn't run on Kubuntu
<nmorse> hang on
<nmorse> kpersonalizer
<sproingie> splendid.  it's perfect now
<sproingie> tho i guess win-d never did work
<sproingie> i miss that from windows
<nmorse> yay, the switch to a k7 kernel did it
<nmorse> I have DRI!!!!
<monchy> congrats, all that hard work finally paid off
<nmorse> Yeah, yeah it did
<nmorse> Now I can play Neverwinter Nights and Starcraft
<nmorse> Maybe even UT2004
<nmorse> anyone know why alsa-oss isn't installed by default?
<shido> dunno nmorse 
<shido> I never got the sound for ut2k4 to work
<shido> everything else worked great
<WhiteRabbit> shido, you installed openal
<nmorse> I can't right now either
<shido> openal, no I didnt I didnt quite follow how to do that , WhiteRabbit 
<WhiteRabbit> shido, openal is that eax if you have a audigy
<kakalto> anyone got any ideas why on wolfenstein: enemy territory, the sound _sometimes_ works, but if I run as root, close, then run as normal user, sound works?
<WhiteRabbit> shido, plus you can really goto town on the ut2004.ini to
<shido> WhiteRabbit, I know what it is, but I have no idea how to install it on my system
<WhiteRabbit> kakalto, onboard audio?
<kakalto> yup
<shido> soundmax 5.1 and usb 5.1 headphones - no clue how to install openal
<WhiteRabbit> kakalto, buying a pci snd card would fix that
<WhiteRabbit> sudo apt-get install openal
<WhiteRabbit> cant remember if its in the multiverse or not though
<WhiteRabbit> I belive its in the standard
<nmorse> Doesn't work
<nmorse> I can get libopenal0, but that's already installed
<nmorse> No sound on UT2004 still
<nmorse> killed arts too, still doesn't work
<kakalto> what's with kopete?
<kakalto> it can't verify passwords
<kakalto> I put the correct password, and it says it's the wrong one
<nmorse> kwallet is broken, from what I hear
<sproingie> yay, made win-d work.  oddly, it was bound, but i had to change it to "default" then change the default
<kakalto> so it's kwallet..
<nmorse> dadgummit, why can't I make UT2004's sound work?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<nmorse> Neverwinter Nights has no sound either
<nmorse> might be that it's using the wrong sound card
<nmorse> Should be using the SB Live
<juanjoc> Does anybody know if the KDE 3.4.1 packages for Hoary/AMD64 are available?
<nmorse> Bah, I just deleted the nForce sound driver
<nmorse> that should fix something
<nmorse> Yay, it worked
<nmorse> SB Live sound now
<dtorg29> Looking for fonts anyone know where i could find either then kde-look.org
<SlicerDicer-> anybody know of why synaptic does not allow me to select multiverse and stuff like that
<Goshawk> hi
<Ghetek> should i get breezy?
<Goshawk> maybe i found a bug on kubuntu. Trying to enter to the network configuration from kde control center, trying to get the administrator privilegies the "su" program is called, but as you know kubuntu has not the root password set. Is there a way t solve it? (call sudo instead of su)
<Ghetek> i know all the probs with breezy... its just so taunting
<Ghetek> !tell breezy
<crimsun> Ghetek: no, don't use breezy
<Ghetek> mmm
<Ghetek> will a good wine installation or possibly winex be installed in breezy?
<crimsun> wine, yes
<Ghetek> awesome
<Ghetek> i miss msn messenger games
<Ghetek> i just got into a road sign...
<Ghetek> 5 min working with a password and there is a sign near a major highway that reads "scoop your poop"
<Ghetek> and thats how i spend my wed night... sigh
<Peps> Hi, can someone help me get my windows 2k laptop connect to my kubuntu desktop?
<Peps> I have samba running, not sure what to do on the windows side?
<Peps> and do i need to worrky about the firewall?
<kakalto> what do I need for amarok's equalizer?
<kakalto> it's something that I had from ubuntu, but isn't installed with fresh kubuntu installs I think
<abisen>  in kbuntu with kde 3.4.1 does anybody having problem opening chm files with KCHmparts.... 
<abisen> i am getting /usr/lib/libkdevwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZTIN11KTextEditor8DocumentE error 
<abisen> i have updated apt-get and upgraded my system no new library ... on the store 
<erick> greetings
<erick> can I ask a tech support question here?
<thoreauputic> erick: just ask, yes - but it's a bit quiet atm
<erick> kk. If I click on a video, I get an error message "KDEInit could not lauch
<erick> I have tried to manually select Kaffeine as the default player
<erick> but nothing seems to work
<erick> also
<erick> if I use the "run command" and type Kaffeine
<erick> it doesn't recognize it
<erick> I have to open it manually by going to the USR\BIN
<thoreauputic> erick: open konsole and type kaffeie, and see what errors you get
<thoreauputic> BTW, it's /usr/bin 
<thoreauputic> you have windows reflexes :)
<thoreauputic> I meant tyope kaffeine, of course, sorry
<erick> the program starts
<erick> lol
<erick> I do
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> it starts and?
<erick> I didn't get an error message
<thoreauputic> OK so it's a launch problem: try changing the properties in the menu to just say "kaffeine"
<thoreauputic> as for the icon click, I don't know
<erick> you know, that's how it was originally
<erick> and the error message comes up
<thoreauputic> hmm
<erick> if I list the path, then it opens fine
<erick> if I click on the video file directly
<erick> I get an error message
<erick> using the control center and the file association utility
<thoreauputic> and if you just type kaffeine without the path it opens?
<erick> I can select kaffeine as the program to use, but I still get the error message
<thoreauputic> erick: mysterious...
<erick> hehe
<erick> of course, I could just open kaffeine and load the file
<thoreauputic> possibly it's an arts problem: try changing the default timeout for artsd in kcontrol
<erick> but it used ot work the other way
<erick> where in kcontrol do I do that?
<thoreauputic> sorry. i'm using fluxbox here at the moment - you'll have to dig :)
<erick> oh ok
<erick> thanks for trying though
<erick> :)
<thoreauputic> there's an option to tell arts to let go its vise-like grip faster somewhere...
<thoreauputic> mine is set to 5 seconds
<angelo> hello
<angelo> can someone help me i cant get my sound to work it was working yesterday now when i stat my pc it gives me an error 
<Goshawk> ciao angelo
<Goshawk> qual' l'errore?
<Goshawk> arg!! he is gone
<angelo> Sound server informational message:
<angelo> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<angelo> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such device)
<angelo> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<angelo> can anyone help me?
<angelo> it was working yesterday
<Goshawk> [12:32]  <Goshawk> ciao angelo
<Goshawk> [12:32]  <Goshawk> qual' l'errore?
<angelo> ciao
<Goshawk> angelo: hai aggiornato il kernel?
<angelo> quello ke ho scritto sopra
<angelo> mi dice:
<angelo> Sound server informational message:
<angelo> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<angelo> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such device)
<angelo> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Goshawk> angelo: parliamo in inglese cos se qualcuno legge ci aiuta?
<angelo> ok 
<Goshawk> are you using a cutom kernel?
<angelo> yeah
<Goshawk> that's the problem
<angelo> i mean i dont know
<Goshawk> you have not compiled the modules or the code for you sound card
<angelo> the thing is it was working yesterday
<Goshawk> with thesame kernel?
<angelo> all i did was install some packeges so i think so
<angelo> stuff like scribus kino gimp
<Goshawk> angelo ma stai usando un kernel compilato da te? (custom kernel)
<angelo> i edited fstab menu.lst (boot) and the souce list
<angelo> no
<Goshawk> strange.. it seems that the sound card is not seen by the kernel
<angelo> but it was working before
<Goshawk> what soundcard do you have?
<angelo> its on my laptop acer travelmate 2700
<jubei> is there a new build of kopete planned for apt-get?
<Goshawk> ok.. you should have and AC 97 card if i'm not getting wrong
<angelo> probly
<angelo> is there any way to set back the settings to the way they were when i installed kubuntu without reinstalling
<Goshawk> do lsmod and see if the module of you sound card is loaded
<Goshawk> sudo lsmod | grep snd
<angelo> ok i gata go thx
<hanseatic> hi
<hanseatic> how do I set the resolution for tty1-6, and how do I make them display correct umlaut symbols?
<Goshawk> hanseatic: resolution for tty1 (console)?
<Goshawk> i used the framebuffer to accomplish that work
<Goshawk> add vga=value at boot time
<Goshawk> vga=792  (1024*768)
<Goshawk> but i don't know if it's really what you want
<hanseatic> well, i want to see "more" i.e. smaller characters when i switch to the consoles
<hanseatic> how do i find out, if my computer uses the framebuffer for consoles?
<Goshawk> less /proc/fb
<Goshawk> by default is uses 80 char console
<Goshawk> you have to enable framebuffer
<Goshawk> put vga=792 at #nonaltoption section of boot/grub/menu.lst
<hanseatic> empty...
<Goshawk> hanseatic: yes.. your framebuffer is disabled as default
<hanseatic> well, i do not want to use the framebuffer for x11. can i use it anyway for console mode?
<Goshawk> hanseatic: sure
<Goshawk> framebuffer is from vt1 to vt6
<Goshawk> vt7 is even X
<Goshawk> s/even/always
<Choubaka> Usually.
<Choubaka> not always.
<Goshawk> Choubaka: thanks :D
<hanseatic> but there is nothing like dpkg-reconfigure console-settings-including-resolutions-colors-etc?
<Goshawk> hanseatic: i don't know but i think there is not
<hanseatic> okay... thanks
<hanseatic> i'll play around with the fb
<Goshawk> :D
<hanseatic> another thing, i want to see umlaut and euro sign's by using de_DE.UTF-8@euro how do I get a setting in LC_ALL= ?
<Goshawk> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Goshawk> maybe it can help you
<Goshawk> building you locales
<Goshawk> s/you/your
<Goshawk> time to reboot
<Goshawk> bye
<hanseatic> i've done that... but it doesn't set the EURO option, and doesn't write anything in LC_ALL maybe the utf@euro isnt installed... what packet would it be in?
<drx> what is the name of one of those cool cpu, memory etc, status programs that people have transparent on there desktops ?
<hanseatic> gkrellm
<drx> thanks
<hanseatic> if you use kde you might want to have a look @ just a moment
<hanseatic> karamba and kde-look.org
<drx> great thanks
<hanseatic> how do i select my install-source url's?
<error403> hanseatic, thanks for the karamba idea!
* error403 loves listening in
<hanseatic> it's nice to play around with... but that takes quite some recources, and was somehow unstable, but that was a while ago...
<hanseatic> during installation I used the linux-386 kernel... I have a Pentium III would i want to update to some 686 kernel, and what is the difference between a kernel, and a kernel image, and what are the headers for... i don't need a link to some kernel page, or a detailed explanation... just to know what i want... for a good performance... i probably don't want to compile anything in the near future
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:amu] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<reagleBRKLN> i have konq-plugins but no Tools->Validate Web Page->Validate HTML
<reagleBRKLN> how t get that back?
<makoto> hi all.  Could someone help me out with a harddrive config problem I have? 
<hanseatic> what is your prob?
<abisen>  in kbuntu with kde 3.4.1 does anybody having problem opening chm files with KCHmparts.... 
<abisen> i am getting /usr/lib/libkdevwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZTIN11KTextEditor8DocumentE error 
<abisen> i have updated apt-get and upgraded my system no new library ... on the store 
<hanseatic> where would i find such a file to test it?
<hanseatic> im rebooting ... ill check
<makoto> could someone help me with a harddrive problem.  The drive is a slave that i formatted from ntfs to fat32.  It is now mounted but badly configured....
<xxenon> is there a guide to get a bootsplash in kubuntu ?
<hanseatic> bootsplash should be a general kontrol center thing...
<hanseatic> what means badly configured fat32??
<xxenon> bootsplash != KDE splash
<hanseatic> k... bootsplash might be possible using the framebuffer @boottime
<makoto> hanseatic, wel its abit of a long story
<hanseatic> is there any data on your fat?
<hanseatic> is it "badly" formatted or mounted?
<makoto> hanseatic, I had a lot of problem formating it.  Now it seems to be mounted but when I create folders in it they show up under media:/hda1/drive2 instead of hdb1 which is the slave drive...
<makoto> hanseatic, hda1 being the master
<makoto> hanseatic, here is what I did : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/297665 its a "how to" that I modified to help me (im a noob). I inserted the outputs and errors I got.
<hanseatic> what does mount give out?
<makoto> hanseatic, mount gives : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/297666
<makoto> the line /dev/hdb1       /drive2         vfat    iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,rw,umask=0             0        has beeb changed to umask=0000 
<hanseatic> i have no fat partition to compare... you should also have a look in /etc/fstab
<makoto> hanseatic, ok
<hanseatic> google for some /etc/fstab samples, there is also a manpage for fstab
<makoto> hanseatic, ok the fstab line I have was given to me from someone who has a fat32 slave drive....
<hanseatic> well... slave and master refer to your drive... fat32 is your partition format
<makoto> hanseatic, right, not the same thing I guess
<hanseatic> these are tow totally different things... one is a filesystem... some tree in some kind of format, slave and master are the modes by which the device on your ide bus is adressed
<makoto> hans ok got it
<hanseatic> a filesystem does not know, where the device it is on plugged in. ;o)
<spiral> hmmm, hello
<spiral> what's new in live 5.04.2 ?
<_vinicius> Hello, my alsa sound dont start
<_vinicius> root@trambique:/etc/init.d # ./alsa stop
<_vinicius>  * Shutting down ALSA...
<_vinicius>  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: control.c:2234: snd_ctl_elem_value_get_integer: Assertion `idx < sizeof(obj->value.integer.value) / sizeof(obj->value.integer.value[0] )' failed.'.  
<error403> Hmmm.  I have a problem...  Every time i create a file via FTP in my user directory, it isnt executable... is there any way to solve this?
<error403> so that things are automatically 755 or something?
<_vinicius> error403: ?
<error403> basically
<error403> i am writing a PHP website
<error403> on a server on a LAN
<error403> but whenever i create a file
<error403> the PHP interpreter refuses to run it, because of a lack of permissions
<error403> but if i chmod 0777 it, it runs
<error403> any ideas?
<abisen> can i somehow increase the verbosity of debuggin in the running kernel so that i see what's going on using dmesg or /var/log/message i have a problem my machine is running very slow (i mean slowww) in console every command takes around 5 minutes to execute even if it is man ls
<spiral> hmmm, I've got a deps problem with kdesdk & kdesdk-misc
<Balu> Hello everyone.
<Balu> Any germans in here? I am having problems with the "dead keys" - even though it looks like the nodeadkeys option is set I need to press all of them two times (or use space)
<Balu> e.g. like ^ or ~
<makoto> Anyone has experience with fat32 FSTAB lines under KDE?  I've been googling aquite a bit and no to line are the same.  (And I don't mean mountpoints are different, options are....)  I still don't know what wrong with mine...,
<makoto> to = two
<ddh> xserver-xorg
<ddh> ich knnt heulen... ich bekomm einfach keine umlaute... auch nicht in kde... 
<Balu> ddh: Ich hab Umlaute hier in der normalen Konsole, nur sobald ich "sudo -i" (root-loginshell) mache nicht mehr
<Balu> ddh: Was mich mehr aergert ist, dass ich ~ immer zwei mal druecken muss
<Balu> ddh: Trotz aktiver "nodeadkeys"-Option in xorg.conf
<rodolfo> makoto: what is not working?
<Balu> ddh: aha - wenn ich in /etc/X11/xorg.conf das XkbLayout auf de-latin1 stelle, habe ich auch keine Umlaute mehr...
<makoto> rodolfo, here's a link to a post on ubuntu forum i made
<makoto> rodolfo, if you dont mind taking a look I would be grateful
<rodolfo> ok
<makoto> rodolfo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40486
<dreumah> hey any one know a KDE app for mp3burn
<KaiL_> dreumah: k3b ;)
<dreumah> i am unable to make cds out of mp3s in k3b
<dreumah> that will play on cdplayers and not on computers
<rodolfo> makoto: what exactly you think is not ok in your configutation?
<makoto> rodolfo, well when I open the hdb1 icon and try to make a folder I think its strange that it appears in media:/hda1/drive2 instead of hdb1/
<rodolfo> it appears in media:/... because you set the mount point in the filesystem on hda1
<makoto> so its not a problem? (Im a real noob.... sorry)
<rodolfo> no, it's correct
<rodolfo> I would only suggest maybe to set the mount point to e.g. /mnt/disk2
<rodolfo> but it does not really matter
<makoto> could you tell me how to point the hdb1 icon on the desktop to the right location? I tried to look for the option and could not see it
<rodolfo> I have this in fstab: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/disk2       vfat    auto,user,exec,umask=000 0 0
<makoto> rodolfo, is that a fairly easy thing to do?
<rodolfo> yes
<rodolfo> right click on the desktop and create a link to a hd device
<makoto> just sudo mnt/disk2?
<makoto> rod oh ok
<rodolfo> ah, ok
<rodolfo> if you set "auto" in fstab, it is mounted on boot automatically
<rodolfo> you first have to create the mount point (as root)
<makoto> under option? after vfat?
<rodolfo> yes, like the line I posted
<makoto> rodolfo, ill change the fstab line
<rodolfo> ok
<makoto> rod i'm not sure how to crate mount point, Ive learned a few commands but am still learning
<makoto> rodolfo, crate = create
<rodolfo> the command is: "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk2"
<reagleBRKLN> i have kdeaddons konq-plugins installed, but don't see validate html tool?
<ddh> a mount point is a simple empty folder type (mkdir foldername) from whereever you want it to be in
<makoto> rodolfo, thanks you , simple enough
<reagleBRKLN> i have /usr/lib/kde3/libvalidatorsplugin.so
<rodolfo> just create a dir, like ddh said
<rodolfo> then edit fstab
<makoto> rod
<makoto> rodolfo, ok ill give that try
<makoto> rodolfo, thank you
<rodolfo> ok
<makoto>  in the line : "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/disk2       vfat    auto,user,exec,umask=000 0 0" do I actually put in "mnt" or my mount point?
<rodolfo> makoto: put your mount point
<rodolfo> no
<rodolfo> makoto: /mnt if you want to put your "disk2" mount point under /mnt
<rodolfo> makoto: "/mnt" already exists in the filesystem
<rodolfo> is it clear?
<makoto> rodolfo, i see. will this make the drive auto mount or is it only the auto option that does that?  Is there any reason for putting it in /mnt?
<rodolfo> "auto" does the mount on boot
<makoto> rodolfo, right, so what is the advantage of using /mnt as mount point?
<rodolfo> there is only a habit on putting all mounted devices under /mnt
<makoto> rod
<makoto> rodolfo, i see
<rodolfo> but you can put it directly under "/" if you like
<rodolfo> or anywhere else
<makoto> rodolfo, i think I got it, ill try and let you know...should i rebbot after im done?
<rodolfo> I'm not sure, but I think it works without rebooting
<rodolfo> edit fstab and then give "mount" command and see if the new mount is there
<makoto> rodolfo, ok il try it... i'll reboot to be sure... brbr
<rodolfo> yes
<makoto> rodolfo, thanks again
<rodolfo> I have to go now...
<spiral> does anyone here know if koffice 1.4rc1 will be packaged for kubuntu ?
<stephane> salut
<stephane> ca parle francais ici
<rodolfo> makoto: so?
<makoto> rodolfo, everything seems to work fine now. Thank you very much
<rodolfo> makoto: now create the icon on the desktop
<makoto> rodolfo, done already... works great
<rodolfo> good
<rodolfo> you're done
<rodolfo> see you, have to go...
<makoto> see you, thanks again
<rodolfo> ;)
<rodolfo> bye
<bhna> hi, is there any documantaion about kdm-themes?
<error403> i know this is asked every day or so, but how do i create/enable a root account?
<blueyed> "passwd root", error403 
<error403> thanks blueyed 
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody know a svn client for kde?
<error403> blueyed, SSH wont let me in with it...
<blueyed> Not a good idea, error403 .. you should not allow root to ssh to any box..
<blueyed> just do "su -" then, if you have a root user.
<error403> blueyed, i know, but i am doing it to SFTP all my configs etc. off the machine before a reinstall
<error403> i do know about the dangers of root ssh
<error403> but its only for like 5 mins
<error403> then the box is going down anyway
<\sh> copy all your stuff to an non priv account via cron and then rsync -e ssh it to your backup machine, and enable ssh key auth
<error403> \sh, im doing it to a windows box
<error403> >.<
<error403> is there any way to sudo, passing the password with it?
<error403> instead of having it prompt?
<blueyed> if you have sudo'd before it's cached, error403.
<blueyed> Please explain what you want to do.. copy files to a windows box?
<error403> hmm
<error403> yes
<bhna> is there any documantaion about kdm-themes?
<error403> but i need to copy the whole /home and /etc dirs
<blueyed> do you have a root account on the windows box?
<\sh> error403: yes, putty can deal with ssh2 keys
<\sh> error403: for what? putty can handle ssh2 auths to an ssh2 key enabled sshd
<error403> \sh, i know, i am trying to use WinSCP to SFTP into it
<\sh> error403: winscp can deal also with ssh keys
<error403> i know
<error403> but
<error403> i dont have a root account on the linux box
<error403> well, not one that works
<blueyed> to read what you want to copy?
<\sh> error403: ??and why do u want to backup the config stuff, if you're not root?
<error403> \sh, because Kubuntu doesnt let you have root easily
<error403> \sh, i have a laptop running as a webserver, under Kubuntu
<\sh> error403: ?? as i said: copy the configs to a non priv account and copy it from there where u can read it
<error403> and i want to copy everything off of it, before installing Debian
<\sh> or install cygwin and enable sshd under cygwin and copy the stuff from laptop to windows
<error403> \sh, so you want me to copy my WHOLE /home dir to a dir inside the home fir?
<error403> *dir
<\sh> error403: when it's your homedir, you don't need root 
<error403> why does Kubuntu make it IMPOSSIBLE to have root?
<blueyed> error403: do "sudo -i" to become "root"
<\sh> error403: u can set a root pw
<blueyed> with "sudo passwd root" you can activate the real root.
<\sh> error403: but for what?
<error403> blueyed, i know, but to do that on winscp i need a way that doesnt require input
<error403> ah
<error403> i min
<\sh> error403: u have access to your kubuntu box?
<\sh> via ssh right?
<error403> yes
<error403> i do
<\sh> u r sysadmin of this laptop, use your shell to help yourself: sudo tar -cvpjf home.tar.bz2 /home 
<error403> actually, i am typing on it right now
<error403> i have ACTUAL access
<\sh> sudo chown userid:groupid home.tar.bz2
<error403> ...
<\sh> sudo cp home.tar.bz2 /home/<userid>
<error403> ok
<error403> 1 sec
<error403> \sh, slow down a min
<error403> i need to understand this...
<error403> what is the p in -cvpjf?
<error403> i know what the others are
<\sh> if you're the first user account on your kubuntu box, u have sudo access
<spiral> hmmm, I've got a small problem with a new kubuntu I just installed : when I change the configuration of the minidesktop previews, it doesn't stay when I launch kde again
<\sh> -p == preserve attributes like uid,gid, and the access rights
<error403> ok
<\sh> error403: man tar
<error403> thanks
<error403> just did man tar
<error403> thanks anyway tho
<error403> right
<error403> so do that for  /home and /etc then
<\sh> do it
<error403> k
<error403> thanks
<error403> as much as i love Kubuntu, cant wait for Debian... will be even better when KDE 3.4 is in the debian repos
<error403> >.<
<\sh> error403: what is the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<KaiL_> ubuntu works ;)
<\sh> error403: if you speculate on sarge, it's miles away from (k)ubuntu
<error403> but
<\sh> (as a desktop os)
<error403> i find Kubuntu has was too many annoying quirks
<KaiL_> error403: tell us!
<KaiL_> each of them
<error403> and my Laptop is a Server first, desktop second
<\sh> e.g.? it's debian unstable...(so it's sarge at least with more up2date packages)
<\sh> laptop server?
<error403> yes
<error403> laptop server = quieter (i can sleep in the same room as it)
<\sh> www.laptopserverondebian.org down...."no it's not down, i'm carring it home" ,->
<KaiL_> LOL
<\sh> hahaha
<error403> not found...
<error403> >.<
<\sh> sorry, couldn't resist
<error403> ok
<error403> oh
<error403> lol
<error403> >.,
<error403> >.<
<error403> LMFAO
<error403> damn
<error403> cant believe i fell for that
<KaiL_> error403: and which are these quirks now?
<error403> like the way apache configs seem simple until you see the way the Kubuntu repos have done it
<\sh> error403: hmmm..u don't adjust your apache? 
<error403> and the fact NONE of my FTP server configs worked at all
<error403> i ended up having to write my own vsftpd config
<error403> you would have thought the kubuntu configs would work with a kubuntu setup
<KaiL_> ..not to mention, (k)ubuntu is primary for Desktops
<error403> exactly
<\sh> error403: hmm...I'm writing my configs as well...vsftpd works not just out of the box, as I want to use it
<error403> i need server capability
<KaiL_> ..and Laptops used as Laptops :)
<error403> well, my laptop is desk-bound
<error403> i dont usually need it
<\sh> please gentlemen, don't tell me, kubuntu is not for servers?
<KaiL_> for the last group, debian is hopeless, until you don't update around everything
<error403> if i need a home computer, i carry a VNC client arround on a USB key
<\sh> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.blogweb.de
<error403> KaiL_, you saying Debian doesnt work on laptops?
<\sh> and this is not my laptop
<KaiL_> error403: as I call usable ACPI important for laptops, debian has no chance there
<error403> i never said it wasnt possible to run a server on it
<error403> but i want to be able to configure virtual hosts without it falling over
<KaiL_> \sh: better ubuntu isn't optimized to be a Server
<error403> why is usable ACPI important if it is always on?>
<KaiL_> error403: your box is only a "Server in a Laptop case", that doesn't count
<\sh> KaiL_: well...that's different..but for me, apache2+php+many blogs+5 jabber vhosts+prim+secondary dns..
<error403> exactly
<error403> KaiL_, with that in mind, i dont need ACPI
<error403> anyway
<error403> running a Laptop as always-on for months on end will be getting me a new laptop before the warrenty runs out
<error403> :D
<KaiL_> you CAN do everything with debian, what is possible with ubuntu and you CAN do everything with ubuntu, what is possible with debian
<error403> exactly
<error403> because they are both debian, esentially
<KaiL_> yes
<error403> (just dont say it in #debian)
<error403> :P
<error403> but
<KaiL_> but using debian for desktops means you need to fix millions of details
<error403> Debian lets me have root, Debian runs faster
<error403> KaiL_, like what?
<uniq> error403: how does debian run faster? 
<KaiL_> I guess, debian runs faster, because it doesn't have powernowd ;)
<error403> uniq, just what i said, it responds faster
<error403> i mean, i found KDE 3.4 faster than 3.3
<philipacamaniac> error403: you can have root here too, it just isn't shipped by default
<error403> but Debian is still on 3.3 and beats the pants off a clean Kubuntu install
<philipacamaniac> that's a little subjective
<error403> in what way?
<bhna> any idea, is there any documantaion about kdm-themes?
<KaiL_> error403: I wonder, why you are here, if ubuntu sucks so much...
<error403> heh
<error403> because i was asking for help with Kubuntu...
<error403> well
<error403> i think, if i dont like Debian full-time, ill be back
<error403> :P
<error403> just on the server side of things i found Kubuntu a little awkward
<error403> hmmm, food
<uniq> i can't see where debian is so much better than kubuntu-server install. but that's maybe just me.
<Bicchi> i noticed that there is a released of ubuntu every 6 months or so. I am currently running "Hoary 5.04" and my question is if when the next release comes out i will have to do a full install in order to get the benefits that come with the next version. I think the next name will be breezy.
<uniq> you can upgrade directly from the internet.. or a cd.
<philipacamaniac> Bicchi: it just requires pressing the upgrade button in Kynaptic (after adding the Breezy sources)
<uniq> without re-installing.. or even rebooting
<Bicchi> is that using the apt-get upgrade command?
<philipacamaniac> dist-upgrade, I believe
<Bicchi> so i have to change to use the breezy sources instead of hoary
<philipacamaniac> yup
<Bicchi> i hope that they post full instructions in the FAQ when the time comes to upgrade. I am just preparing ahead. way ahead.
<philipacamaniac> It'll be there
<Bicchi> i am also trying to upgrade to kde 3.4.1 and the deb command is not found. Do i have to install deb from synaptic?
<philipacamaniac> deb is not a command, you add that line into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bicchi> shot , you right
<Bicchi> thanks
<Bicchi> why would apt-get upgrade upgrade it. how come its not part of the universe.
<philipacamaniac> Sorry, do you mean, why isn't at ubuntu.com repositories?
<Bicchi> yes
<Choubaka> Bicchi: updating should be as simple as changing the sources and running apt-get dist-upgrade
<philipacamaniac> KDE 3.4.1 was provided by the Kubuntu team, but Ubuntu doesn't accept upgrades and changes once a version is released. So Hoary doesn't get upgrades. Kubuntu team was nice enough to give them to us anyway.
<_marvin> kubuntu!!
<Bicchi> philipacamaniac: but there will be ways to upgrade and update so the latest breeze release changing the sources. right?
<\sh> Bicchi: kde3.4.1 is in breezy..brought to u by the nice kubuntu guys
<philipacamaniac> Bicchi: Breezy is the next release, and it will come from ubuntu.com
<\sh> Bicchi: but don't use breezy...it's very very very unstable...did i say very ?
<KaiL_> \sh: to few very in your line.
<philipacamaniac> as in, wait until it is released
<Bicchi> philipacamaniac: so on the next release i will change the sources from hoary to breezy and the entire system will be upgraded to breeze including kernel, but kde will come from the kubuntu sources. am i understanding this right.
<KaiL_> philipacamaniac: as in "ever tried to run a system on which core apps conflict with each other"
<philipacamaniac> almost: for now, you can upgrade kde from kubuntu.org (without Breezy). Later, when Breezy is released, you can upgrade everything to Breezy, including KDE.
<philipacamaniac> I wasn't recommending Breezy...
<philipacamaniac> :)\
<KaiL_> your warning was to small :)
<philipacamaniac> do: echo "very"; loop
<\sh> DON'T USE BREEZY ! U NEVER HEARD OF BREEZY ! THERE'S NO BREEZY OUTSIDE ,-)
<KaiL_> for everybody who still didn't understand: if you have problems with breezy, we do NOT help you
<Bicchi> is the kernel also going to be upgraded as well when the next release of breeze comes out.? 
<\sh> what is breezy?
<KaiL_> not "next release of"
<philipacamaniac> ROFL
<KaiL_> "when breezy comes out"
<KaiL_> as in "when Windows Longhorn comes out"
<philipacamaniac> like that will happen
<KaiL_> (only a bit earier and a bit more usable ;)
<Bicchi> WTF, is talking about breezy taboo. i am just trying to learn about whats happening next.
<henryb> so what's breezy?
<philipacamaniac> I think they just came in to the conversation too late, thinking you wanted to upgrade to Breezy now (btw, don't)
<philipacamaniac> never heard of it
<henryb> ;)
<henryb> hahah
<KaiL_> henryb: the fastest way to kill your system
<uniq> it's not that hard to downgrade though :)
<uniq> (don't try)
<KaiL_> uniq: sure?
<uniq> I've done it a few times.. 
<uniq> did it twice on my old laptop.
<Bicchi> let me ask another question. NOT RELATED TO BREEZY. I noticed that when i don't close kopete before i shut down linux i get like an error screen. i noticed that i only happens when i leave kopete running before i shut down or reboot
<uniq> but it's not recommended. things will break, and you'll often have to clean up manualy.
<KaiL_> Bicchi: yes
<Bicchi> Kail_: yes, what?
<KaiL_> kopete is known as it "doesn't leave out a chance to crash"
<KaiL_> I have that here too
<KaiL_> duno, if kde3.4.1 fixed that (gave up using this tool from hell)
<Bicchi> Kail_: also how about the sound. sometimes i am playing am mp3 and i have notifications turn on and when i put the the sound on stop i hear the notification from the speakers minutes latter. like if it remained in the buffer.
<Bicchi> on queue that is.
<KaiL_> hmm, maybe that's a feature? :)
<Bicchi> i wouldn't call it a feature, like i noticed that on windows i cam play music and at the same time other sounds can come out of the speakers.
<KaiL_> install akode-mpeg from universe, that foxes several strange and unexplanable sound bugs, maybe this too
<Bicchi> not sure if linux doesn't behave this same way
<KaiL_> as long as you have artsd rumming, yes
<philipacamaniac> How about this: when you play a sound more than once (before it is finished playing), it seems to flood the buffer, and the sound gets really really loud and distorted
<Bicchi> what is artsd. hmmmmmm
<KaiL_> kde sound server
<Bicchi> Kail_: does that come installed by default. i mean i allready can hear music. so it should be installed.
<KaiL_> yes
<KaiL_> as long as you didn't disable it
<henryb> what exactly is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu + apt-get install kde?
<philipacamaniac> kubuntu-default-settings
<KaiL_> henryb: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL_> is closer
<henryb> does it simply draw together a bunch of useful kde packages?
<KaiL_> yes
<henryb> aight
<_jackson_> um, hi, new here.  if someone could give me a little help that'd be great
<philipacamaniac> what's the problem
<_jackson_> i just reformated my hard disk and installed kubuntu but without a dual boot system
<_jackson_> can you tell me how to put windows back on because I have to do some homework ... i don't even know how to boot from cd in linux :S
<philipacamaniac> booting a cd doesn't require linux, you just put your Windows CD back in the drive, and it should boot
<_jackson_> okay, super cool.  thanks heaps
<philipacamaniac> what homework do you need to do, because OpenOffice works pretty good
<_jackson_> um, well i don't even know how to mount the floppy drive...
<henryb> so the problem is getting at your homework?
<philipacamaniac> Just click on the floppy icon, which should show up on desktop, but is also in Media:/
<_jackson_> yeah, getting it
<henryb> just stick your floppy in and do as philipacamaniac says
<henryb> it'll be faster than installing a whole OS, and openoffice is great (openoffice 2 imo is fantastic)
<_jackson_> heh, prolly very true.  phil> the disk isn't on the desktop, neither is the cdrom
<_jackson_> ok, found it now. thanks very much
<philipacamaniac> Click on the System Icon, then click on Media
<monchy> hah nice, ati added a control panel in the new drivers
<philipacamaniac> henryb: is the ODT format working for you in OOo2? I have the hoary packages, and ODT is broken. Odd thing is, ODT seems to be broken in the Windows version either.
<_jackson_> i think when my brain wakes up from its windows days, i may even figure some of this stuff out myself ;)
<henryb> i actually don't use ubuntu. i have the latest stable gentoo oo2 package, and everything works
<henryb> i'm here because i'm interested in helping a friend with a kde based binary distribution
<henryb> and looks like kubuntu is it:)
<_jackson_> sorry to go on but i'm only seeing 4 files and i'm sure i was up to number 9, would kubuntu show files in Word format?
<philipacamaniac> i see
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: Word format files should be visible, and will open with OpenOffice
<henryb> have a question though...are all debian and ubuntu packages compatible? i have a debian mirror - can a ubuntu/kubuntu system use that for some software?
<philipacamaniac> pretty much, debian packages are compatible with ubuntu/kubuntu... not always the same in reverse, so I've heard
<_jackson_> thanks :)
<henryb> i guess that makes sense. debian often has much older software, so it might not be compatible...
<philipacamaniac> Is anyone using the OpenOffice.org2 Hoary packages?
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  yeah i've been using them for a little while
<philipacamaniac> firasR: does the ODT (default format) work for you?
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  ODT ? sorry u'll have to elaborate 
<philipacamaniac> OpenDocument (whatever the extension is - I guess i forgot)
<philipacamaniac> ODP?
<philipacamaniac> the new default OpenOffice format
<henryb> odt is the extension, and it stands for open document type doesn't it?
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  wouldn't know sorry, i'm mostly using it with M$ documents (.doc, .xls etc.)
<philipacamaniac> okay - ODT. Every time I save one and then try to reopen it, OOo2 crashes. It works great with MSWord files and old SXW files.
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  hold on, i'll give it a try
<philipacamaniac> thanks
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  works fine for me, i just saved a .doc document as ODT, closed Writer, double clicked the file, editted it saved it again, and I can open it just fine
<_jackson_> sorry, another question: how can i change the screen resolution to 1024x768?
<philipacamaniac> okay... its just me. I *guess* that's good news.
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  hehe, in a way yeah :)
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  what version r u using ?
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: what's your current resolution
<philipacamaniac> firasR: the most updated Hoary package, whichever that is?
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  i'm using 1.9.79.2-0ubuntu2
<philipacamaniac> copying that and saving it for later... :)  (not on Kubuntu machine right now)
<_jackson_> 800x600
<idan> cant find /dev/dsp (have an Old SBpro) what am I suppose to do ?
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  good luck with that
<philipacamaniac> thanks...
<firasR> anyone using KDevelop3 here ?
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: open a Konsole (it is on the K-menu), and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then type in your password and follow the directions
<_jackson_> thanks philipa
<firasR> _jackson_:  before u do that, u might wanna try right clicking on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Display then see what screen sizes are listed, if 1024x768 is not there, then u'll have to do what philip suggested
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I was gonna suggest that, but I didn't think anything higher than 800x600 would show up...
<philipacamaniac> usually it sets you to the highest resolution set in xorg.conf
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  probably not, it usually defaults to the highest supported resolution anyways, but just so he knows where he can switch between supported resolutions for the future
<firasR> :)
<philipacamaniac> good call
<_jackson_> yeah, its not there, 800x600 is the biggest showing up
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi,
<Alex[RM-UK] > Im trying to compile something from source, and it coems up with checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Alex[RM-UK] > For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats wrong with it :S
<_jackson_> the system is showing the monitor only as 'generic', in windows i had it set to 1024x768.  problem is i don't know any of the monitor details.  
<Alex[RM-UK] > _jackson_, you need to edit the xorg.conf and add in more resolutions 
<philipacamaniac> no, he can run dpkg-reconfigure
<Alex[RM-UK] > ?
<Balu> Alex[RM-UK] : Did you install the development-packages?
<Alex[RM-UK] > of what?
<Alex[RM-UK] > qt?
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: be right back, I'm booting a vmware to tell you the exact process
<Balu> Alex[RM-UK] : probably, lemme check
<_jackson_> okay thanks
<Balu> Alex[RM-UK] : kdelibs-dev perhaps?
<Balu> Alex[RM-UK] : uh, it was looking for qt?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<philipacamaniac> Alex[RM-UK] : what are you compiling?
<Alex[RM-UK] > karamba, but I just found a debian package, so I just installed it via that - but i'd still like to know why it went wrong
<Balu> IIRC correctly there also was an environment variable needed sometime
<Balu> I needed to set that when trying to compile Psi
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do you move an entire folder to a folder?
<Alex[RM-UK] > with mv ?
<Balu> yep
<Balu> just mv source targetfolter
<Balu> folder :)
<Balu> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=156776&goto=nextoldest
<Balu> perhaps you were looking for ./configure --with-QT-dir=DIRECTORY
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: when you run the reconfigure wizard, you should be able to just select the default values it gives you for everything...
<philipacamaniac> I'm also using generic monitor
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hum, I just installed a KDE Improvement, and when I go to Contorl Center....its not there
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<philipacamaniac> Alex[RM-UK] : I don't think that will show up in KControl... you should log out and then log back in to KDE
<philipacamaniac> it is probably an applet for you Kicker (panel at the bottom of the screen)
<Balu> does anyone know how I can enable the nodeadkeys-Option? It is included as option in xorg.conf, but it does not work :-(
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahh right,
<Alex[RM-UK] > brb,
<Consty> Has anyone heard of issues with the 2.6.10 kernel and alsa 1.0.8?  Using knoppix, alsa 1.0.8 is included and the .11 kernel and my soundcard works just fine.  But with kubuntu it does not.
<philipacamaniac> what sound card?
<_jackson_> thanks philipa
<philipacamaniac> _jackson_: did you get it?
<Consty> philipacamaniac: Audigy 2 Value, support was only added in 1.0.8
<Consty> So support is relatively new.
<Alex[RM-UK] > nah didnt work :(
<philipacamaniac> Consty: I have an Audigy 2, you have to set the output to Analog mode... lemme remember how real quick
<Consty> philipacamaniac: Yeah but do you have the Audigy 2 value?
<Consty> philipacamaniac: It's a different chipset from the others apparently.
<Alex[RM-UK] > First compile and install the source 
<Alex[RM-UK] > a sub-dir within the source dir named theme exists.
<Alex[RM-UK] > and from that..
<Alex[RM-UK] > what the ... does that mean, thats not english
<philipacamaniac> hmm
<philipacamaniac> Consty: I still think the digital output is an issue with all Audigy 2's but I could be wrong.
<Consty> philipacamaniac: Doesn't analog like suck though?
<philipacamaniac> Consty: no, no, it has to do with the actual output of your soundcard. You don't own digital speakers do you, and you're not sending the signal to an external 5.1 processor, are you?
<Consty> correct
<philipacamaniac> So you want analog output
<Consty> but the thing is, I can't even get into alsamixer or anything, no sound cards.
<Consty> I can modprobe emu10k1 and it'll install it, however sound still will not work, nor will alsamixer work
<philipacamaniac> Now, see... that means your card isn't working :)
<philipacamaniac> hold on
<Consty> Yeah, it's weird.  I think its an issue with the .10 kernel... I heard about it being really fidgety with alsa and such
<Consty> that .11 fixed a lot of those problems.
<_jackson_> um, no
<philipacamaniac> Consty: okay, you're not alone, and this looks like it will really help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<Consty> interesting
<Consty> thank you very much philip
<philipacamaniac> I didn't realize there was such a difference between Audigy 2 and Audigy 2 value
<Consty> Yeah most dont, but its cool that there is in fact a fix.
<Consty> I'll probably just download and compile the 2.6.11 kernel which will include the newer alsa drivers and I'll be fine.
<philipacamaniac> okay, that will require a little bit more work, but that's great if your comfortable with it
<Consty> I used to run slackware, so as long as kubuntu doesn't have any problems with me compiling my own kernel I should be fine.
<philipacamaniac> Hey, I started on Slackware
<Consty> cool
<Consty> i think many did
<Consty> Its probably the best for learning the low level linux stuff without graphical utilities
<Consty> or things like ports/portage
<philipacamaniac> I used it at the time because it was the best, stable, up-to-date distro around. But since Pat still hasn't switched to Kernel 2.6, I decided it was time to move. And lo, and behold: Ubuntu came along!
<Consty> thats cool, and yeah I know what you mean, crazy how they're sticking to 2.4.
<Consty> so what did you really lik eabout ubuntu?
<philipacamaniac> apt-get, kernel 2.6, kde 3.4 (and now 3.4.1)
<philipacamaniac> Oh, and DBUS/HAL
<Consty> ubuntu is the first linux distro that I've been able to get my moniter to work correctly
<Consty> none of the other distros work correctly
<Consty> I swear I'm so unlucky.. I have the pickiest hardware around
<Consty> The lcd moniter I have.. they only produced like a few thousand in the world
<Consty> crazy
<firasR> ubuntu's the first distro which I haven't needed to recompile the kernel (yet) to get things working right on either my PC or ThinkPad laptop :)
<Balu> I hate 2.6 in Ubuntu :)
<Consty> well dont get me wrong, I needed to modify xorg.conf
<Consty> to get my moniter to work
<Balu> I can not get my CDRW at work running with cdrecord
<Balu> all broken with 2.6
<firasR> Balu:  isn't it just 2.6.10 though ?
<philipacamaniac> I have a cheapo generic CD-RW, and K3B loves me
<firasR> although I haven't had any problems burning DVDs and CDs on both my machines using the default Ubuntu kernel
<Consty> what about ripping dvds
<Consty> anything like dvdshrink/decryptor in linux?
<firasR> Consty:  haven't tried that, but it's mentioned in ubuntuguide
<Balu> firasR: .11 came out yesterday?
<Balu> or something?
<firasR> http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip
<firasR> haven't tried it though
<Balu> Consty: there is dvd::rip for linux
<Balu> not tried though :)
<firasR> Balu:  2.6.11's been in Universe for some time
<firasR> Balu:  had some problems with it so I went to the ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel
<Balu> hm
<Balu> need to give it a try
<firasR> Package linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
* _randabis is away: be back soon
* _randabis is back.
<error403> ~tell _randabis about away
<error403> heh
<error403> doesnt work...
<error403> >><
<error403> >.<
<firasR> strange though, doesn't seem to be a linux-restricted-modules package for 2.6.11
<philipacamaniac> because it is in Universe, which gets no support, maybe...
<firasR> maybe
<jaro> hi
<jaro> everyone
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<rift-> Anyone in here run ati radeon card w/ fglrx?
<rift-> i just installed it and I am having some issues
<philipacamaniac> yeah, I'm running a 9700 pro with fglrx and gl rendering
<firasR> hi jaro
<rift-> can you switch terminals philipacamaniac 
<rift-> ?
<jaro> hi
<rift-> everything works fine except I can't switch terminals
<rift-> if I do X dies and so does the kb and mouse
<philipacamaniac> you mean CTRL-ALT-F1 and such?
<rift-> I have to ssh in from another box
<rift-> ya
<philipacamaniac> yes I can
<rift-> even if I load vmware
<rift-> and ctrl alt enter
<rift-> to go to full screen it causes problems... 
<philipacamaniac> what card?
<rift-> the weird thing is the radeon driver doesn't do this, only fglrx
<rift-> 9800 pro
<rift-> 128MB 
<rift-> i thought maybe it was related to frame buffer support since that caused issues in the past with ati cards, so I built a new kernel without that and I still have problems
<philipacamaniac> It must be specific to 9800, I'm not having that problem at all...
<rift-> i have seen others report it sparingly on the forums
<rift-> seems like the xt cards experience it as well
<philipacamaniac> this may be flamebait, but I heard that the newer ATI cards are not that great
<philipacamaniac> in any OS
<philipacamaniac> :)
<rift-> well this was free, so I am not complaining
<rift-> ;)
<rift-> my nvidia card worked flawlessly
<rift-> i have to say nvidia has nailed it as far as linux support/drivers are concerned
<philipacamaniac> I'm tempted to throw out my $400 ATI card for a $50 nvidia card, just so I can have compositing and rendering at the same time
<KaiL_> not really
<rift-> oh composite extension support sucks with this ati
<rift-> i cant even enable it
<monchy> or just sell your ati card in the paper for a few hundred bucks ;p
<KaiL_> accellerated xrender is extrem unstable on nvidia
<rift-> it was slow with the nvidia, but it doesnt work at all with ati
<philipacamaniac> yes, by throw out, I mean sell on ebay
<philipacamaniac> well, it doesn't work at all on ATI... oh well
<philipacamaniac> how do those macoids do it?
<monchy> mm 6800 ultra, if i only had the cash for one
<Alex-RM-UK> Hi guys
<Alex-RM-UK> I think I may switched back to Windows :'(
* KaiL_ is happy with his ATI Radeon 9250 
<rift-> KaiL_, you got fglrx?
<KaiL_> ...for which a free and WORKING driver exists :)
<KaiL_> rift-: nop, the "radeon" driver
<KaiL_> Alex-RM-UK: y?
<philipacamaniac> Alex-RM-UK: Beware the power of the Dark Side
<monchy> oh i'm happy with my radeon card too, been good to me
<firasR> philipacamaniac:  hehehe :)
<laser_tk> yup, Alex-RM-UK, why?
<rift-> ya why no 3d driver
<Alex-RM-UK> Well, I love Linux and all, it's really nice. But it's just not very pratical for what I sue a PC for
<KaiL_> means?
<Alex-RM-UK> I do LOADS of graphics work with Photoshop, Imageready, 3D studio max, Maya
* firasR morns Alex-RM-UK :(
<philipacamaniac> Okay, sounds like a dual-boot candidate to me
<Alex-RM-UK> Photoshop doesnt run properly, open GL problems makes brushing slo
<Alex-RM-UK> slow*
<Alex-RM-UK> yeh I am dual booting
* philipacamaniac wants to say that GIMP and Blender are good enough... 
* philipacamaniac but he can't bring himself to it
<Alex-RM-UK> yeh Gimp is very good. Blender is not what I need to use at work though
<philipacamaniac> hmm, that didn't work out, but you get the idea
<Alex-RM-UK> and plus I dont think Vray and Brazil work in Blender do they?
<KaiL_> philipacamaniac: normally this is hopeless. Real professionals normally don't even switch to new versions, because that breaks their workflow ;)
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, the best argument is to say: do you design/media work on your PowerMac
<KaiL_> philipacamaniac: no, best is "stay there, what you are used to" in such situations
<KaiL_> ...as long as there's nothing a lot better on any other OS
<Alex-RM-UK> But hey, maybe one day there will be better support - equal suport for Windows AND Linux, so I can have the great OS of Linux, with the apps of Windows
<Alex-RM-UK> and I miss my surround sound :P ^^
<philipacamaniac> Okay, I'll give you that... Windows is still on my laptop for pro audio related work
<KaiL_> Alex-RM-UK: which ubuntu we already made a big stell forward in compatibility
<KaiL_> no surround? why not?
<Alex-RM-UK> I know, I love Kubuntu, and will continue to use it now and then
<Alex-RM-UK> not sure, cant get it to work with my sound card
<KaiL_> which card?
<Alex-RM-UK> when ever I try, I get a rather loud painfull high pitched buz coming from ym speakers
<Alex-RM-UK> Sound Blaster live 5.1! 
<philipacamaniac> ugh
<rift-> em10k
<rift-> module
<KaiL_> hmm, not that I know about problems
<Alex-RM-UK> Am using ;-)
<rift-> atleast it was in the past
<Alex-RM-UK> I have sound working. just not surround
<rift-> use alsamixer
<Alex-RM-UK> tried, 
<rift-> and change your settings
* philipacamaniac watches DVDs in 5.1 surround, God Bless Kubuntu
<rift-> don't you need something plugged into all jacks for surround on a sblive 5.1?
<KaiL_> I know, that I have it running with my Audigy2 - same driver...
<rift-> like center channel into green etc
<KaiL_> as he has it running on windows, that shouldn't be the problem :)
<Alex-RM-UK> Well, I'm off to see what trouble Windows will bring for me :( 
<Balu> good luck :)
<Alex-RM-UK> I'll need it ^^
<Alex-RM-UK> cya 
<Ker_durruti> jolas
<Mirkus> ciao a tutti
<LuNaTiK^GuY> are there any plans to build an i686 iso of kubuntu...it really would be great
<Blissex> LuNaTiK^GuY: whats the point?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to make it snappier.....since i run a new machine...i'd luv it if it was a bit snappier
<monchy> just get the i686 optimized kernel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and wot about all the base packages?
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: i'm thinking it would take a lot of work to recompile so many packages for the i686 arch.  that's why distros like gentoo, sourcemage, lfs exist
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but ubuntu/kubuntu is one of the only distro's i found to take user friendliness very very seriously
<duende> honestly, i don't personally see much of a 'snappiness' difference between i386 compiled distros and others
<duende> i'm using ubuntu now after coming from gentoo, and it's pretty much the same
<LuNaTiK^GuY> have u tried Yoper?
<duende> yip
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ...and?
<duende> meh
<duende> i installed it, played with it for a bit, uninstalled it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u didnt like it?
<duende> i'm like that with most distros, i like to try them out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> me too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got lots of burned cd's ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but kubuntu is just...so CLEAN
<duende> well, not that i didn't like it, it's just that i couldn't see myself using it for too long without getting bored with it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the eye candy is great...its easy to use
<duende> i went from  redhat -> debian -> suse -> gentoo -> ubuntu as my main distros
<duende> i spent the most time with debian
<duende> that's why i like ubuntu so much
<LuNaTiK^GuY> another thing i mite be misinformed about...so i'd rather ask...I'm running a P4 3.00 with 1gb of corsair ram...yadda yadda...a very powerful rig....and i'd luv to see Linux be quicker than my WinXP
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any way of helping me do that?
<kay> the apps that benefit from higher than i386 are having that in the packages
<kay> btw, the realility is that everything is compiled 486 even on Debian, doesn't run on 386 anymore
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: you can always recompile your debian packages yourself
<kay> But for ls, cp or even KDE you won't see the difference from the target processor
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: there should be a ton of guides out there for it
<kay> I had a an automatic recompile of all my installed packages once
<duende> no difference?
<kay> I would upgrade, take it from debian
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i did read guides...but i'm a beginner trying out distros...and i always mess things up when i try to do something big :(
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: that's the only way to learn
<kay> Then, have that background deamon build everything not yet built with my gcc.wrapper
<duende> i break my system all the time
<kay> it was fun to do, but no difference at all
<duende> i've been using linux since probably 98, and i still break stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i've been using linux since probably 98, and i still break stuff -> IC :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then i aint stupid :)
<duende> nope
<kay> duende: If you achieve that without being root, bravo :p
<duende> it's a constant learning experience
<duende> kay: i ain't that good
<kay> If you want, and I enjoy the learning too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i got this bet with my buddies to show them Linux is cool
<duende> although, using ubuntu has got my sub-consiously typing sudo before every command
<duende> it's scary
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and Kubuntu would do great...if only a little bit quicker
<kay> But you can just settle and be done
<kay> duende: Do sudo -i
<duende> yeah, i do sometimes
<duende> but,  most times i only use sudo for one command then close the shell
<LuNaTiK^GuY> also,...dont take this as a joke....but i keep reading about advantages of linux (any kind of linux) over windows..and many ppl say its "faster"....in what way do they mean it?
<kay> I never close things 
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: you know how long it takes to reboot a computer?
<kay> If you had a web server, it were faster on Linux
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: you don't have to in linux :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok reboot.....my winXp would take.....lets say 1 minute
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to reboot and go back to windows
<kay> If you had a file server, even for windows boxes, it were faster on Linux (samba)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and wot about a desktop user?
<duende> yeah, when it comes to server-side stuff, linux is way faster then using, say, win2k-adv server
<kay> Unfortunately, for KDE, we can't say it is faster
<kay> Programs on Linux in C++ started horribly slow
<duende> although, it is much better then years ago
<duende> remember 1.x   *shudders*
<kay> The thing is, ever Linux desktop release gets faster
<kay> Every Windows one got slower
<LuNaTiK^GuY> <kay> The thing is, ever Linux desktop release gets faster -> this is true...i've noticed it
<kay> Take Longhorn and Ubuntu 7.04 and it will have long overtaken 
<kay> It is improving on all levels
<kay> gcc is compiling C++ code better
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WinXP SP2 does boot fast though....its faster than Win2k i thinl
<LuNaTiK^GuY> *think
<kay> The linker loads it faster
<kay> Qt is less bloated with every release
<duende> Windows cheats on their loading process
<LuNaTiK^GuY> pre-linking?
<kay> KDE is optimized in the critical paths with every release
<kay> LuNaTiK^GuY: That and something new in g++ 4.0
<kay> LuNaTiK^GuY: Previously, many things were exported on Linux that were not ever used, it took a long time to start that
<duende> i like the fact now tho, that opening up Konq in kde is just as quick as opening up IE in windows
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now a general question: Konq or Firefox?
<kay> LuNaTiK^GuY: Now, for KDE and QT they just say what is used on the outside...
<uniq> prelink isn't new in 4.0.
<kay> That makes startup quicker
<monchy> konq for me
<uniq> lunatik^guy: i like konq better.. it's faster.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> faster to load?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> or faster to browse?
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: my opinion on that subject is this:  konq for quick websites, loading quick, blah.  firefox for sites that konq doesn't support well enough
<kay> I mean visibility in g++ 4.0
<uniq> i keep firefox for broken sites.
<kay> That removes a lot of what needs to be done at program start
<duende> like, gmail for example, i use firefox for that.  and other sites that khtml chokes on
<monchy> my beef is that i've seen firefox take up to 120mb of my memory lol
<kay> Konqueror has a menu entry to load the same page in other browser
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i guess u all know ho to tweak firefox... (goes red)
<kay> That makes it posed well for primary browser
<kay> Not at all, LuNaTiK^GuY, I use Konqui for about everything
<uniq> that goes for me too.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> about:config in firefox address bar
<kay> It is just looking better
<duende> me three
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u can tweak there
<kay> the pages read crystal clear
<duende> but, like i said, i use firefox for some sites that khtml chokes on
<monchy> what do you guys use for e-mail? kmail, evolution, thunderbird?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> konq is great for local browsing too
<kay> I don't bother to two much for using it like 1 time a week
<duende> monchy: i use kmail inside of kontact for my imap server
<kay> e.g. when I need that map site
<kay> I use kmail, but it hurts
<kay> I recommend evolution at work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does the standard kubuntu kernel support SMP?
<kay> Does Exchange on Ubuntu, does filter on Imap and stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is it switched on
<kay> The standard kernel probably not, but the installer may pick SMP kernel if it finds it
<kay> I am still waiting for the Kmail with IMAP filtering
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Hyperthreading is a form of SMP rite?
<kay> I only use it, because I am in love with consistent look of KDE
<kay> yes, it is
<duende> kay: me too, i love how everything fits together nicely.  especially linking my irc users with their addressbook entries in my egroupware server
<duende> for some reason though i can't link kopete in with it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u like kopete? i prefer gaim for some reason....it looks better
<duende> it does
<duende> well, i actually like amsn better then either, but it's msn only
<duende> but, kopete just fits well
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes aMSN is good...(for msn only)
<kay> Integration in KDE programs is a power of its own
<kay> I find myself using the second best program, because it works like the others
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so what do u suggest i should do: install only kde-core
<duende> the day i discovered what dcop was, it was like opening up a new world
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and then download and compile programs from source?
<kay> LuNaTiK^GuY: Why that?
<kay> LuNaTiK^GuY: What do you want to achieve?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to compile for my architecture... 
<duende> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's not advisable to mix a binary and source system, unless you have to
<kay> If he uses apt source --build it is the same thing
<kay> do apt-get build-dep kdepim
<duende> hrm, true
<kay> apt-get source --build kdepim
<kay> Then, make sure the gcc it finds, does some tricks to supply optimization parameters that you believe in
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not on linux rite now....but i'll keep these logs handy..
<kay> That will give you nice .deb packages that you can install
<kay> They will even be replaced all nicely when you install newer ones
<kay> It worked then and will work now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ic
<kay> To save yourself from trouble, compile in a chroot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll c wot i can do without hogging up my system :)
<kay> debootstrap is your friend
<LuNaTiK^GuY> erm......remember i'm a Beginner lol
<duende> either way, i still don't think you'll notice a difference.  i only recompile packages when there's options missing that i want
<kay> Well, prefix everything with nice
<LuNaTiK^GuY> chroot....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think i'll stick to binary packages for now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> (grin)
<duende> good idea :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i just install kde-core....and then select and download only the packages i want?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got this obsession with clean stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> one media player, one/two browsers, one ftp client, one editor etc etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont want to loose myself in choice....like what happened on mepis
<duende> yeah, i'm pretty sure you can do that
<duende> i haven't tried it in ubuntu, but i'm pretty sure it's possible, provided you allow for dependancies to resolve
<LuNaTiK^GuY> knaptic takes care of that rite?
<duende> yip
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> whats the difference between 'su' and 'sudo'?
<duende> su you need the root password
<kay> su log you in
<kay> sudo works through a deamon somehow
<duende> by using sudo, the admin can determine who can have access to certain root-only commands
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots a deamon?
<duende> a service
<kay> Forget what I said :p
<duende> and background service, like apache
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do i need it for desktop use for now?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<duende> what? sudo?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ye
<duende> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to do wot?
<duende> you need sudo in order to use k/synaptic
<duende> and do any other administrative tasks on your computer
<LuNaTiK^GuY> isnt that usually done with su?
<duende> you don't set a root password on ubuntu by default, you have to use sudo
<duende> it's 'considered' safer
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so i install kubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then wot?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> go to shell
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and type 'sudo'
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and then wot?
<duende> lol
<duende> after kubuntu is installed, that's it.  whenever you need to do an administrative task inside KDE, it'll ask you for your password
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm a total Microsoftified person :(
<duende> if you're going into console, and you want to execute a command that requires root, you use sudo instead.  for example, to edit your hosts file you would use "sudo nano /etc/hosts" rather then going 'su' and then running nano
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhhh iccccc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that explains it ;)
<duende> sudo will then ask for your password, and you put in your USER password to basically 'confirm' that you are that user
<duende> users that have access to sudo are determined by the 'visudo' command
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok then....should be trivial :)
<duende> yip
<duende> nothing to it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now....Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<duende> well, one and the same
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is it just the GUI choice?
<duende> you install ubuntu, then you install kubuntu-desktop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but why is Ubuntu the no.1 on distrowatch.com
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and ubuntu not close?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> *kubuntu
<duende> cause, kubuntu is a part of ubuntu, not a totally seperate entity
<duende> as far as i know
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the should add points then :)
<duende> heh, i'm only new to ubuntu as well, i've ony been running it for a couple of weeks
<duende> when hoary came out, however long ago that was
<monchy> can't wait for breezy
<duende> what are the release names from?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> breezy? ie
<duende> yah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i meant: wots breezy?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<duende> omg, i just went to install something and i typed "emerge"
<monchy> name of the next release
<monchy> breezy badger
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 6.0?
<monchy> 5.10 i think
<blueyed> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's the development branch.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anyobdy here tried Lunar Linux?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they claim its easier than gentoo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> although i wouldnt want to try it for sure!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like ready set up stuff :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if windows was free........what would u guys choose for ur desktop use....?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> day to day office work, browsing, email, some gaming.....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing big
<monchy> still linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and reasons?
<monchy> it can do everything windows does, except better
<LuNaTiK^GuY> example?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> dont get me wrong..i'm just curious
<monchy> well i'm still new, but i like the filesystem over NTFS
<monchy> using reiserfs btw
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots different from a desktop users point of view?
<monchy> different between the filesystems?
<monchy> or overall
<LuNaTiK^GuY> advantages that u think are important to a normal day to day user
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the differences i know about.....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> resierfs may be better for HUGE filesystems etc etc....but to a guy with an 80gb hdd who uses 10 apps at most
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the real difference whether he uses NTFS or ReiserFs?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> btw: i'm only getting opinions for a tiny assignment i'm working on
* duende rolls eyes
<duende> anyone know how to auto-execute commands on kde startup?  i want to start two daemons that are user-based
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lets talk software....is Office 2003 visually more appealing than Open Office?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> duende: dont ask me ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a Free MacOS...or Linux? (this is a tough one hopefully)
<uniq> lunatik^guy: linux, i have a mac without macos and i'm proud of it.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WOW!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why do u hate macos so much?
<uniq> duende: make a start.sh file in ~/.kde/Autostart/ with the commands you'd like to execute.
<uniq> I don't hate macos. I just like kubuntu more.
<duende> uniq: k, tnx
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mac os or windows ;)??
<uniq> macos
<LuNaTiK^GuY> both free
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :) :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok ok now we agree
<uniq> windows is useless to me.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot about gaming?
<uniq> i don't do games.
<uniq> ok.. i do a little kmahjongg
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhhhhhhh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if u had to game
<uniq> then i'd by a xbox or playstation or something.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> xobx?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<uniq> some console, don't know which is the best.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u hate windows that much? is ther nothing which u can like about it?
<monchy> xbox 360 is what i'd get
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing wotsoever :)
<uniq> well, windows with cygwin is somehow useable.. but very limited.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cygwin?
<uniq> .com
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot is it ? (this is embarassing)
<uniq> it's a linux environment for windows.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> should i find that a tad paradoxal?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<uniq> i'll correct that to 'linux-like'
<LuNaTiK^GuY> btw just an observation
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know this IS open source
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but shouldnt linux distro's close in a little bit instead of opening up to hundreds?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and focus more on battling windows on the desktop?
<uniq> why? :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont know....more focus on killer apps mite convince more ppl to join the linux side
<LuNaTiK^GuY> giving open office a facelift will help
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and increase its bootup time
<LuNaTiK^GuY> other than that open office is fine
<LuNaTiK^GuY> internet browser...linux already wins
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot else?........
<LuNaTiK^GuY> looks are on par with mac....way ahead of windows....
<morten> Aloha
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi
<uniq> lunatik^guy: openoffice 2 is on it's way.. looking good.
<KaiL> uniq: way faster then 1.1?
<uniq> i don't use office applications often.. but now i'm doing a psychology paper in openoffice. thinking of doing it in latex though.
<uniq> kail: starts faster.. it still feels a bit slow to me.
<uniq> it's not koffice-fast.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but k-office lags some festures :(
<uniq> sure.
<KaiL> "starts faster" as in only 1min50 after 2min before?
<KaiL> or <1min now? ;)
<uniq> <1min :)
<KaiL> on a system, which tool >2min with 1.1?
<KaiL> took
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot makes it start so slow?
<KaiL> LuNaTiK^GuY: size
<KaiL> should be the biggest binary in the unix world
<LuNaTiK^GuY> size?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot makes it so large?
<KaiL> don't ask me
<uniq> oo2-writer: 16 sec. oo1.1-writer: 22 sec.
<uniq> on my laptop.
<KaiL> not that much better
<uniq> no, but it helps.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> quite better for a laptop though
<KaiL> maybe it can be even better with some more agressive optimisations
<uniq> maybe.
<KaiL> on laptops the disk is normally a lot slower than on desktops
<KaiL> other parts aren't that much slower
<KaiL> now somebody should try on a desktop
<uniq>  Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.05 seconds =  23.61 MB/sec
<uniq> for my laptop.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i had read something on a site...that OO can be tweaked from the inside...to partially load upon boot up or something
<uniq> well.. i should go to bed now. more psychology reading/writing tomorrow.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nitey :)
<uniq> (it's so boring)
<_jackson_> hi
<uniq> gnite.
<_jackson_> ive got a  quick question if anyonehas the time
<KaiL> tell us
<_jackson_> i've just installed newest kubuntu, first time ive ever used linux, and i tried to connect to kopete but get an error through the msn
<KaiL> known bug
<_jackson_> i checked the kopete app homepage and downloaded the newest version which has a bug fixed that was causing probs with msn msnger connections,
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Yoper OO boots up in around 8 seconds
<_jackson_> but now ive got the new version on my desktop as a zip file and don't know how to install it
<KaiL> there's a Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1 somewhere ;)
<KaiL> that fixes this bug...
<KaiL> afaik you can get it with the integrated update tool (kynaptic)
<KaiL> I only wonder, why the server doesn't show it
<KaiL> uhm, yes, there it is
<_jackson_> i can get it through kynaptic?
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> there are 3 big buttons in kynaptic...
<_jackson_> cool i think i did it
<_jackson_> should i uninstall the one that is on the pc already, or just reinstall the file on top?
<KaiL> just update
<KaiL> (means here "install")
<_jackson_> cool
<KaiL> it automatically removes the old before
<KaiL> that works with every app :)
<_jackson_> ok, thanks a lot.  i dont think im gonna regret getting out of windows :D
<KaiL> even better: the second button up there marks every update avainable for installation!
<KaiL> and the right one finally installed
<KaiL> installes..
<_jackson_> yeah, its pretty wicked, i must say as a casual pc user i would never have considered using linux.  it just sounded too intimidating
<_jackson_> but it seems very user friendly and capable of much more advanced use than the other OS
<KaiL> the problem about such tools is, that we don't talk enough about them
<_jackson_> well thanks a lot Kail, have a nice day ;)
<_jackson_> bye
<KaiL> that's what I like - happy users :)
<arthurb> Is it default behavior that kubuntu install sees my cdrom drive as hdb ?
<KaiL> arthurb: if you have it as primary slave, every linux will see it there ;)
#kubuntu 2005-06-17
<arthurb> urr it's a laptop
<KaiL> even as you should change that, because this makes your hda slower
<arthurb> previously it only appeared as a symbolic /dev/cdrom
<KaiL> /dev/cdrom shoult be there too
<arthurb> pointing to some /ide/ tons of nested directories
<arthurb> it's there
<KaiL> or is that some SATA-Laptop?
<arthurb> it's strange, I told kde to show me unmounted dvdroms,cdroms,cdrw etc (it's all three) but it doesn't appear on the desktop, is that a known issue ?
<arthurb> KaiL: oh my no, I wish
<KaiL> then the designer was an idiot ;)
<arthurb> KaiL: it's an old laptop
<arthurb> ~3 years
<KaiL> you can only see the disk, if there's something in the drive
<KaiL> not the empty drive itself
<KaiL> same for media:/ btw (which sometimes get's faster updated than the desktop)
<arthurb> KaiL: there's a CD in the bay
<KaiL> then it should be shown...
<KaiL> you are not playing with breezy, or?
<arthurb> urr, I guess not
<KaiL> you'd know
<arthurb> ok
<KaiL> do you see the cdrom in media:/?
<arthurb> yep
<arthurb> a cdrom0
<KaiL> hmm
<arthurb> which is a directory
<arthurb> and cdrom pointing to it
<KaiL> those desktop icon settings are sometimes a bit silly
<arthurb> btw it I manually create an icon on the desktop for /dev/cdrom, /dev/hdb or whatever it works but as soon as I mount it, I guet to icons
<KaiL> change something in the settings, press apply, change it back and apply again
<KaiL> might help ;)
<arthurb> eheh tried that already
<jackson> curious if anyone else still experiencing probs connecting to msn msngr through kopete
<jackson> no?
<arthurb> jackson: nope
<arthurb> didn't work yesterday evening though
<arthurb> but works back
<jackson> k, i tried to reinstall from kynaptic but still get the message the old version was bugging on
<Bicchi> i am trying to install the latest version of kde 3.4.1 and i get an error when i tried to update. i have allready added the sources to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bicchi> i am running an amd64 so i am not sure if this is the problem. I get an error that says failed to fetch.
<blueyed> Bicchi: there are no amd64 packages yet.. :/
<blueyed> I've just switched from breezy-amd64 to hoary-i286 for myself..
<Bicchi> yeah,  i was just reading that in one of the forums. they should post that on the kubuntu website
<blueyed> Bicchi: would you like to mail webmaster@kubuntu.org?
<Bicchi> yeah, i will do that
<Bicchi> thanks
<radouane> bonsoir 
<nmorse> you know all that trouble I've been going throught to get the ATI drivers working over the last few days?
<nmorse> Well I succeeded yesterday
<monchy> then they released new ones today lol
<nmorse> And today this (http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=838) came out
<monchy> ah man i thought about that this morning, couldn't help but laugh ;p
<nmorse> That's always how it works out
<KaiL> only for Windows, or?
<nmorse> For Linux'
<nmorse> With a new installer
<KaiL> ui
<monchy> and a crappy watered down control panel
<nmorse> I guess I could check it out and add it to the BinaryDriverHowto
<KaiL> hat sich schon jemand geopfert? :)
<nmorse> But that would require effort
<nmorse> was that german?
<dreumah> geopfert fr was?
<KaiL> oops, wrong window ;)
<KaiL> somebody already tried that driver?
<KaiL> ....after saving at least the X-Config? :)
<nmorse> I haven't yet
<nmorse> I think I will in a minute
<nmorse> If it works it'll save a lot of people a lot of trouble
<KaiL> I wonder, if ATI fixed S3 *g*
<nmorse> dadgum, it's a big file
<nmorse> I think it's crashing firefox
<nmorse> 36.0 MB
<nmorse> and Firefox tried to open it as a page
<KaiL> lol
<nmorse> I'm trying to decide how to test this newest driver
<nmorse> Should I uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx?
<nmorse> And then run it?
<KaiL> better is
<KaiL> also remove fglrx from /etc/modules and switch the config file back to "ati"
<KaiL> the reboot and then try ;)
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> Why don't I just leave the xorg.conf there
<nmorse> I suspect the installer will make me a new conf file anyway
<nmorse> Should I "Install Driver" or "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package" ?
<KaiL> the first
<nmorse> What installation path should I pick?
<KaiL> path?
<KaiL> are we on windows, or what?
<nmorse> so / should work, correct?
<KaiL> no idea
<nmorse> It won't generate a Debian package during the "Install Driver" phase
<nmorse> And I don't think the one it generated will work
<KaiL> it should just compile the module and put it inst /li/modules/...
<KaiL> +b
<nmorse> Let's see if it works
<nmorse> It only lets me generate XFree86 4.1 and 4.2 drivers
<nmorse> Won't even work for Debian Sarge
<KaiL> lol....
<nmorse> I think the xorg-driver-fglrx package just needs to be reworked
<nmorse> force a dependency on linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<nmorse> etc.
<KaiL> that's imho not the problem
<KaiL> the problem is, that installing fglrx is one part, getting it to work another
<nmorse> Yeah
<KaiL> ..and this other part fails..... "sometimes"
<nmorse> And the BinaryDriverHowto doesn't really help then
<blueyed> powernowd does not work correctly.. but I want to keep the package installed.. wasn't there a file to put module names that should be ignored/not loaded (powernow-k8)?
<nmorse> I had to switch to the k7 kernel to get that to work
<KaiL> blueyed: in which way doesn't work?
<nmorse> the 386 kernel I absolutely could not get the drivers working on
<KaiL> amd64?
<blueyed> it gives errors "transition frequency failed"..
<blueyed> KaiL: amd64, but hoary-i386
<KaiL> so should work as it does here (Sempron)
<KaiL> it does this from starting on or only some time later?
<blueyed> I filed a bug about this even before hoary release.
<blueyed> from the beginning (in demsg) and everytime cpu raises..
<blueyed> it seems to stall at 1GhZ here.
<KaiL> ...and the CPU stays in high state?
<KaiL> oops
<blueyed> no, low.
<KaiL> here it sometimes sits at 1,8 and only goes down after a reboot
<KaiL> could you try the kernel 2.6.12? :)
<blueyed> With hoary?
<KaiL> or just - as nmorse said - the K7 one?
<Octane> yall think kubuntu 5.04 will work with pice express geforce
<nmorse> Huh, I was referring to the k7 for ati drivers
<nmorse> Yeah, should work with an Nvidia card
<KaiL> nmorse: oh ;)
<nmorse> Better than ATI at least
<nmorse> ATI is the devil when it comes to linux support
<blueyed> on breezy- and hoary-amd64 I've used the k8 kernel.. it was the same.
<nmorse> I've stuck with them for over a year now and really wish I hadn't
<KaiL> Octane: for shure in 2D, not shure if we need fresher drivers for 3D
<Octane> nmorse tell me about it i just built a new box and had to do away with a 9700
<Octane> KaiL i just want it to work initially out of the box then ill upgrade
<nmorse> What'd you do with the 9700?
<Octane> because fc3 _definitely_ doesnt work with my new pci-express nvidia card
<Octane> nmorse sitting right next to me
<nmorse> FC3 doesn't work much
<KaiL> Octane: the system shouldn't even see, that it's a PCIe one?!?
<KaiL> blueyed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-1-k7
<KaiL> you also need to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/initrd-tools
<Octane> KaiL heh i guess youre right, it doesnt care it just wants drivers
<KaiL> Octane: LOL
* Octane tells his download to hurry up
<Octane> 2 hours ill be damned
<Octane> anyone here run kubuntu 64
<Octane> thats what im getting now
<blueyed> KaiL: will that work with the nvidia drivers? or should I simply use nv for testing first?
<KaiL> 64bit stuff still seams to be a bit unstable
<KaiL> blueyed: nv for testing
<KaiL> we don't have "linux-restricted-modules" for the 2.6.12 for now, even as it's not even final
<blueyed> I'll try it, KaiL. But want to first compile krusader.
<nmorse> Compile Krusader?
<nmorse> It's in the apt repo, isn't it?
<KaiL> why not from universe?
<KaiL> ...new version I guess
<blueyed> yes.. it's only 1.51.. and the deb on krusader hp is build with newer libc etc
<KaiL> the one in breezy is even worse: gcc4
<blueyed> That's the downside of repos..
<blueyed> KaiL: do you have a clue why "apt-get upgrade" wants to "upgrade" the openssh-server which I've build with apt-source and patched?
<KaiL> because it just has a higher version number
<KaiL> apt-get upgrade -s might tell you more
<blueyed> it should have the _same_ version number.. I'll take a look..
* Octane loves krusader
<blueyed> Inst openssh-server [1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2]  (1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 Ubuntu:5.04/hoary)
<blueyed> Conf openssh-server (1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 Ubuntu:5.04/hoary)
<blueyed> KaiL: ^^
<KaiL> strange
<nmorse> I really like Ubuntu, it's like Debian but easier to get your hardware working with
<nmorse> I never could get fglrx to work with Debian Sid
<_luke> anyone seen liz4rd lately?
<marilenny> hello
<_luke> hullo
<marilenny> need some help using rhythmbox, says Could not open resource for writing when trying to play mp3
<marilenny> any thoughts
<marilenny> everything is installed here (gstreamer and all sorts of codecs)
<_luke> what a weird error. never used rythmbox in my life though..
<marilenny> i know
<marilenny> and juk and amarok plays fine too
<_luke> do you prefer rythmbox?
<marilenny> no but is there, and i dont mind the options
<_luke> amarok is good ^_^
<marilenny> yeah
<_luke> I used juk when I had kubuntu though, because amarok was slow. it's faster now I'm running yoper though
<DaSkreech> Hi marilenny :-)
<marilenny> yeah i like juk better for the playlist feature , hate the way amarok handles the collection and playlists
<marilenny> yo DaSkreech 
<_luke> I don't think it's much different really
<marilenny> yup
<marilenny> DaSkreech, see? :)
<DaSkreech> Ok :-)
<DaSkreech> They are probably sleeping :)
<marilenny> yeah
<DaSkreech> I forgot what was the question?
<blueyed> Octane: are you using a Ubuntu package for Krusader?
<Octane> blueyed: no, my o/s is not even installed yet
<marilenny> need some help using rhythmbox, says Could not open resource for writing when trying to play mp3
<marilenny> ah cache :)
<blueyed> Does anybody use the ubuntu krusader package? Could you please check if F1 works (== shows the help).
<blueyed> Nobody using Krusader?
<DaSkreech> What is it>
<_luke> lol I'm not even using kubuntu anymore
<blueyed> A filecommander, norton-commander like, DaSkreech.
<DaSkreech> Oh. Nope :) not me :)
<Consty> why not luke?
<_luke> it doed
<_luke> died*
<Consty> died?  how?
<blueyed> rm --real --fast?
<_luke> fsck killed it haha
<Consty> dannng, what fs?
<_luke> filesystem?
<Consty> si
<Consty> dang crim, you work at ibm?
<crim> yes
<Consty> Nice, hook me up with a job when I get out of the airforce :)
<crim> heh
<Consty> Lot of the guys that work at IBM you know use ubuntu?
<crim> quite a few use non-windows oses
<Consty> crim: so what do you do at IBM?
<DaSkreech> Build Cell chips!!
* DaSkreech crosses Fingers
<crim> Consty: I work on a ui framework used in admin systems across the platform of servers
<Consty> crim: Nice, using java I'de assume?
<crim> multiple languages
<Consty> crim: You rewrite the same code for multiple languages?
<DaSkreech> Drat :-)
<Consty> crim: What languages exactly?
<crim> Consty: no, I work on both low-level and arch-independent layers
<crim> anything from asm to Java
<Consty> crim: ohhh, nice.  Yeah I'm not so hot with assembler, never learned it.  I plan to when I go back for my BS though.
<DaSkreech> I learned assembly
<DaSkreech> Didn't think it was used much outside of BIOS production
<crim> gah, 5.04.2 is out?!
<Consty> Yeah, they say its the best language to start out with because it teaches you how a computer operates on a low level.  It makes using higher level languages like C++ much easier.
<DaSkreech> Consty: It does
<DaSkreech> It makes you hug them and curl up with them at night to get away from the horror of frying your proc with a wrong call :)
<Consty> They didn't even offer it when I was getting my associates.
<DaSkreech> It's a great language though just not very productive
<Consty> crim: Did you ever hang out on efnet?
<DaSkreech> Though I'm sure crim will disagree with me :)
<crim> Consty: I have for about 9 years
<Consty> Well I've always been interested in like emulation.  You use a lot of assembler for that to make it fast and do the same processes, just never had the time to learn it.
<Consty> crim: Knew I recognized the name, you probably seen you on there a while back.
<Consty> I probably seen you I mean.
<SlicerDicer-> how do you install a .deb?
<monchy> sudo dpkg -i name.deb methinks
<Ghetek> how do i ask a question in bash?
<kalenedrael> wha?
<kalenedrael> why would you want to ask a question in bash...?
<Ghetek> i want someone to specify something and then turn it into a variable
<kalenedrael> hmm, like what?
<DaSkreech> Oh You need user input?
<DaSkreech> echo your question
<Ghetek> yeah!
<Ghetek> then how do i pickup their input?
<DaSkreech> read variablename
<Ghetek> aaaaah
<Ghetek> thanks
<DaSkreech> sure
<othernoob> how come i get a "unsupported format" when i try to burn an mp3 in k3b, while the other mp3s from the same rip work just fine and where ripped the same ?
<DaSkreech> It's a rubbish song?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<othernoob> heh..i highly doubt that ;)
<kalenedrael> heh
<DaSkreech> Speak!!
<monchy> moo
<kalenedrael> hatch
<kan1> anyone got an idea why kppp dont work
<Fuzmo> this OS is complete pwnage... nice work to the dev team of kubuntu and ubuntu
<DaSkreech> k :-)
<Consty> Using the live cd, I am attempting to use apt-get to install mplayer, however no matter what it always reports Couldn't find package.  Any ideas?
<kalenedrael> ah, add the "universe" to /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get update
<Consty> thank you! 
<kalenedrael> did it work?
<Consty> yep :)
<kalenedrael> cool
<Consty> kalenedrael: why is it you have to run apt-get update anyway?  I'm on a fairly slow connection, kinda sucks
<kalenedrael> running apt-get update queries each of the online databases so your system has an updated list of all the packages
<kalenedrael> and dependencies, etc
<Consty> ah, gotcha... kinda like emerge for gentoo
<kalenedrael> after changing the sources.list, you have to apt-get update so apt-get gets the info from the added databases
<kalenedrael> never used gentoo, wouldn't know
<Consty> hmm, tried it and it still says it can't find it
<Consty> after updating
<liz4rd> sweet just installed kubuntu (i liek it better than ubuntu)
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> i like kde better than gnome
<liz4rd> xfce4 for me
* Shuddertrix perfers a good fluxbox setup with kde apps
<kalenedrael> Consty, try "apt-cache search mplayer"
<liz4rd> oh yeah... does fluxbox even run well on kubuntu?
<kalenedrael> for me, the package is called "mplayer-amd64"
<kalenedrael> dunno
<liz4rd> it worked like shit on ubuntu
<liz4rd> so unstable and glitchy
<Shuddertrix> i used a rigged ubuntu installation, fluxbox worked fine
<Consty> kalenedrael: Only mga-vid-source shows up, nothing on mplayer
<kalenedrael> actually, i prefer to build mplayer from source
<kalenedrael> hmm, odd
<kalenedrael> try adding multiverse then
<kalenedrael> Consty, i assume you're running kubuntu hoary?
<nmorse> marillat is needed to install mplayer
<Consty> kalenedrael: Yes, live cd.
<kalenedrael> hmm
<Consty> just fidgeting with stuff
<Consty> Till I actually install it this weekend.
<kalenedrael> i will paste my /etc/apt/sources.list in a privmsg
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Ghetek> whats the pause command in bash again?
<kalenedrael> sleep
<kalenedrael> i would have said "rtfm" but "sleep" is only one char longer and it likely has saved you a lot of time as compared to "rtfm" :P
<kalenedrael> "sleep 1" for one second, "sleep 2" for two, etc...
<Ghetek> how about till a key is pressed?
<kalenedrael> um, then i don't know
<liz4rd> ...
<Ghetek> ...
<monchy> . . .
<transgress> wow you have a fan club chris
<liz4rd> yeah they all be worken fo me yo
<liz4rd> :P
<transgress> okay i think you just lost your fan club
<liz4rd> :O *sniff*
<kalenedrael> liz4rd, liz4rd, he's our man!
<kalenedrael> :P
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> thank you 
<liz4rd> what now transgress
<kalenedrael> your fan club consists of one person
<liz4rd> yay me!
<monchy> lol
<Ghetek> sorry guys... gotta ask again
<Ghetek> how do i make my bash script pause (press any key to continue kinda thing)
<kalenedrael> hmm
<kalenedrael> well, i don't know
<kalenedrael> wait for user input and discard it
<kalenedrael> that would be "read"
<transgress> hmm
<ice_1963> why does kubuntu keep crashing ?????
<ice_1963> well
<ice_1963> hmm can't get no help
<crimsun> what kernel are you using?
<crimsun> or you can just leave, sure.
<monchy> lol
<monchy> lot's of impatient people these days
<kalenedrael> haha
<kalenedrael> someone should put "Be patient!" in the topic
<Tm_T> kalenedrael: most of the people don't read topic
<kalenedrael> put it a few times, in bold
<hanseatic> hi everybuddy
<monchy> hi dr.nick
<hanseatic> dr.nick?
<monchy> simpsons..never mind :(
<hanseatic> k... ;o) only know the base characters ;o)
<Octane> has anyone gotten kubuntu to work with the LAN chipset Marvell 88E8053
<hanseatic> is this wlan?
<monchy> here hanseatic lol, http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Union/2899/drnick.html
<Octane> hanseatic wireless?
<hanseatic> jep?
<hanseatic> thanx for the cultural education, monchy ;o)
<Octane> its a 3-1 it also has wireless support
<Octane> but i want the lan to work
<Octane> not the wireless
<hanseatic> still sounds like newer hardware... 
<Octane> oh its very new
<monchy> oh finally ad-block for konq in 3.5
<hanseatic> well, is there a linux driver yet?
<hanseatic> I have messed up my /etc/environment... does anybody have an idea how to fix it?
<monchy> ask in #ubuntu too
<hanseatic> i have in ubuntu-de ;o)
<Octane> fuck i really need my network card installed
<Octane> and i cant find anythinga bout it in google
<hanseatic> check the website of the manufacurer... or some linuxhardware database... since it's very new, ther probably is no driver yet
<Octane> oh kubuntu
<Octane> ITS SO BEAUTIFUL
<monchy> yes it is
<kalenedrael> yay, yes it si
<kalenedrael> is
<Octane> okay i think i found the module that i need to load for my ethernet to work
<Octane> can someone please tell me how would i go about getting it up and running?
<liz4rd> modprobe [thename that you think] 
<liz4rd> sudo modprobe
<Octane> hm its loaded up already though
<Octane> i did lsmod and see it
<liz4rd> and,,,
<liz4rd> is it working
<liz4rd> ?
<Octane> brfbgonna try somethin
<Octane> ] g\
<liz4rd> wb
<Ghetek> how do i make a file and add a line to it? example in batch "ipconfig > c:\mytext.txt"
<Ghetek> for this "test" how do i make a file in /home/ called "hi.there" and add the line "hey" to it?
<liz4rd> pico hi.there
<liz4rd> :D
<Ghetek> to everyone in the kubuntu forum by sunday evening i will put out a script that will install Postfix + Courier IMAP + MySQL + Amavisd-new + SpamAssassin + ClamAV + SASL + TLS + SquirrelMail + EgroupWare + FTP+ admin software. pretty much everything from flurdy's http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ but easy to use. i am promising now that the script will ask no more than 15 very easy to answer questions.
<Ghetek> oh yea... it also installs apache and php
<Ghetek> and phpmyadmin
<Ghetek> :-)
<buz> Ghetek: where will you put it'
<buz> also will there be a luser compatible administration gui for the mail accounts?
<buz> i'm actually in the process of building a new mailserver...
<Ghetek> it will all be accessible through the egroupware
<Ghetek> any ideas buz... i will implement
<buz> mhh virtualhosting is needed for our solution
<Ghetek> i just finished making the portion of the script that configures the firewall
<buz> ah THAT i do myself ;)
<buz> respectively the core routers do it for me
<buz> but i might go the exim route
<buz> exim is incredibly powerful once you get into it
<Ghetek> here a part of the script. just so you see what the questions are like
<Ghetek> http://pastebin.com/298238
<Ghetek> im trying to make this thing as easy for a network administrator as it would be for a mom 'n pop business
<Ghetek> the hardest part was jut building all of the config files from user info and probing to get an internet connection
<Ghetek> now that i got all that down im almost done
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> was there a tool/script to build deb from sources?
<Ghetek> im 19 years old and i crashed my car 4 days ago. insurance isnt paying anything so im gonna put this thing up on ubuntuforums and ask for paypal donations of $5
<buz> i'll surely have a look at it
<Ghetek> my work doenst know that im using our server to host a sources.list and sample files... hehehe
<Ghetek> hold on and i will post the shorewall portion
<buz> mhh if you need some space drop me a line
<buz> as long as you don't eat >2mbit it should be fine
<Ghetek> i should be ok for the time being
<Ghetek> later on if it works out i will build a repository at work
<Ghetek> ok do not laugh! this is just the initial shorewall config
<Ghetek> http://pastebin.com/298242
<buz> will it support virtualhosts?
<Ghetek> as the script adds more apps it keeps reconfiguring shorewall
<Ghetek> havent gotten to that yet
<Ghetek> but i will try
<buz> it's a bit painful on postfix i've come to see
<buz> but i need to migrate away from qmail in the longrun
<Ghetek> well i suppose i could make the default installation a virtualhost with squirrelmail...
<Ghetek> ok
<Ghetek> well i will be done with this thing by sunday evening. hopefully people will download, like it, and donate.
<Ghetek> after the crash my car has about of damage $1000 and my bank acount is -$65
<Ghetek> so i decided to make a script
<Ghetek> hehe
<Ghetek> and on top of all of that my company may go out of business!
<Ghetek> just bad times
<MorphDK> Hey.. I got some problems.. I just installed Kubuntu 5.04, and did an apt-get upgrade
<MorphDK> but kdelibs-data will not install :S
<MorphDK> s/install/upgrade
<somez> hi everyone!
<firasR> hi somez 
<somez> I'm a newbie with kubuntu, I switched from mandrake 10.1 and I need a little help from the experienced users
<somez> first of all, can you tell me how can I install mc? :-)
<somez> it's not listed in kynaptic
<firasR> It's in the Universe repository
<somez> and how can I add that repository to my apt database?
<firasR> http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<somez> thanks
<firasR> Bookmark that Guide, it's one of the best source of information for setting up Ubuntu
<somez> okay
<firasR> might I also suggest using Synaptic it's a little better than kynaptic (even tough it's a GTK app)
<firasR> tough = though
<somez> really?
<firasR> somez:  oh yeah
<somez> Synaptic is part of Ubuntu, not Kubunztu, Am I right?
<firasR> well, kubuntu is just Ubuntu but with KDE instead of Gnome
<somez> yeah I know :-)
<firasR> u don't have to install all of Gnome to use GTK apps
<firasR> just some libraries
<firasR> the reverse is true, Gnome users can also use QT apps without installing all of KDE
<somez> I know, but are the gnome packages are available for the kubuntu users?
<firasR> oh yes ofcourse
<somez> great!
<jackson> hi, i've got a question, if someone can help that'd be great
<firasR> they're all there in the repositories
<somez> thanks
<somez> I've found it :-)
<firasR> somez:  another suggestion, you wanna add both the universe and the multiverse repositories (u'll find the instructions in that link)
<somez> what is multiverse?
<jackson> i just installed kubuntu and it didn't detect my monitor settings, ive never used linux before, how do i change the settings if not through configure desktop?
<firasR> jackson:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<somez> firasR: a strange thing happened after installing Synaptic...
<somez> Synaptic appeared in the system menu
<somez> but it won't start
<somez> I've tried it from console
<somez> with sudo synaptic
<somez> but it win't start with my root passwd
<somez> however I could start it with the normal user passwd 
<firasR> jackson:  or directly by editting /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<somez> after this
<jackson> thanks
<somez> I logged in as root
<somez> and tried to start synaptic
<somez> and it says
<somez> root@ubuntu:/home/somez # synaptic
<somez> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<somez> Xlib: No protocol specified
<somez> (synaptic:26395): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<somez> sorry for the long paste
<somez> so when I start it as normal user with the sudo command, it works
<somez> but when I start it as root, I get the error above
<somez> I've figured out, that using synaptic's configuration I can set the repositories a lot way easier... :-)
<firasR> somez:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ilba7r> somez as general rule you should not login as root with graphical interface and unless you know what you want all the root privlages can be accessed using sudo
<firasR> somez:  by default Ubuntu uses sudo instead of the normal root account
<somez> ilba7r: thanks for warning me, I know this
<somez> I need a little time to adopt :-)
<ilba7r> somez you are welcomed know for the second part you said you can not execute synaptic from the menu am i correct
<firasR> somez:  if u need to start/run anything as root just add sudo to the beggining of the command and enter your regular user's password
<somez> ilba7r: yes that's what I said
<somez> firasR: ok, thanks for the tip
<ilba7r> ok try to edit the menu and in the ediiting add run as user put sudo
<firasR> somez:  u shouldn't need to do this, but if u ever need to run an X (GUI) app as root from the console, as a regular user type:  xhost +localhost
<ilba7r> with the mouse go to the menu and left click will open editing try that it might work
<Somez> ilba7r: I didn't know that I can edit the KDE menus this way :-)
<firasR> Somez:  but like i said earlier u can do everything in (k)Ubuntu with sudo instead
<Somez> In mandrake 10.1 with kde 3.2.3 I couldn't do that
<ilba7r> its quite helpfull especially when you need to reorganize the menu
<ilba7r> just do not forget to save frequently i had some trouble organizing the menu
<A[D] minS> Somez u can do in mandrake or any distro
<firasR> u mean right click -> Edit Item
<Somez> A[D] minS: maybe I wasn't good enough to figure this out by my self
<A[D] minS> Somez: in mdk ues command " menudrake "
<Somez> A[D] minS: that's ok, but I was talking about the menu righclick and editing method
<Somez> not menudrake
<firasR> Somez:  I think that feature wasn't there in earlier versions of KDE but it's there in 3.4
<Somez> this is the first time I use KDE 3.4 :-)
<Somez> and it looks very good
<A[D] minS> ahaa u can edit too using mcc kde-config kde-menu
<Somez> now I must add the multiverse repositories in synaptic somehow
<Somez> A[D] minS: okay, thanks for this info :-)
<A[D] minS> u welcome Somez 
<Somez> hmm this is trange
<Somez> strange
<Somez> in the default reopsitories 
<Somez> there are already the universe deb and deb-src
<Somez> but it has the same url like tha main repository
<A[D] minS> lool
<ilba7r> uncomment them
<Somez> and it's uncommented
<Somez> :-)
<firasR> Somez:  that's right, same servers
<Somez> so what is the correct url for the universe?
<ilba7r> its like different directories somez
<Somez> ok, I check the server
<ilba7r> the url for the server main multiverse and universe are like directories
<Somez> I know
<Somez> http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/
<Somez> what do you think?
<Somez> ups sorry
<Somez> http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/
<Somez> this the one I wanted to paste
<firasR> Somez:  take a look at my /etc/apt/source.list file  (or at least a part of it) here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/298274
<firasR> whoops that's /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilba7r> http://ubuntuguide.org/ i think this guide wil be quite helpfull somez
<firasR> he's already got that link :)
<firasR> just needs some time to read through the whole thing I guess 
<Somez> thanks for the help guys, I figured out what was the problem and the universe is not added :-)
<ilba7r> so use it somez it has all answeres to your questions so far
<Somez> I simply needed to enable the universe reopsotiroy
<Somez> ilba7r: ok, I know
<ilba7r> if you use firefox just make search on repos
<Somez> yeah I use firefox
<Somez> what do you mean?
<ilba7r> edit search then type repos will get you to the section of adding even extra repos
<Somez> yeah! I've got the good old MC :-)
<firasR> Somez:  congrats ! :)
<ilba7r> welcome to the ubuntu comunity somez you will appreciate switching i did
<firasR> Somez:  so u're on ur way to becoming a full fledged (k)Ubuntuer  :) hehe
<Somez> :-)))
<Somez> I really appreciate your help and patience guys :-)
<Somez> thanks
<Somez> I know it's better to browse the faqs, wikis and forums, but I'm in a hurry right now :-)
<Somez> can you tell me is there an automount in ubuntu?
<Somez> I've inserted my backup DVD but it's not automounted...
<firasR> Somez:  just make sure to read through the whole http://ubuntuguide.org/ and if it's not there then check out the wiki http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage and the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Somez> maybe I must make some tweaks?
<Somez> thanks
<firasR> Somez:  right click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device Icons , then check "Show device icons" and check all the appropriate boxes underneath
<firasR> ilba7r:  inta min i3yaal al-Bahar ?
<Somez> firasR: I use MC, because I don't like konqueror and MC shows that my DVD is not automounted 
<Somez> however I could mount it manually 
<firasR> haven't tried automounting, but if u do what i told u u'll get an icon of the DVD on ur desktop which u can just double click to  mount
<ilba7r> firsar ana mish min i3yaal al bahar ana il ba7r himself lol
<ilba7r> frisar so min ween il shabab
<firasR> :)
<firasR> ana min il Kuwait, winta ?
<ilba7r> masr
<firasR> itsharrafna  :) ahlan ib ahl masr
<ilba7r> lia ana il sharaf my friend
<ilba7r> firasr am afraid i got to go now was nice meeting you myfriend
<ilba7r> take care all see you guys later
<firasR> ilba7r:  take care, and it was a pleasure
<jackson> sorry, how do i end a process that is locked?
<jackson> as in i was editing xorg and got outa my depth so i just killed the window :S then when i tried to start again (i now know the info i needed) it says the config.dat is locked by another process
<firasR> jackson:  what editor were u using ?
<firasR> jackson:  pkill -9 editorname
<jackson> using i typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the konsole
<firasR> try sudo pkill -9 dpkg-reconfigure
<firasR> to check if it's still there or not type: pgrep -lf dpkg
<jackson> sorry, i don't know what the editor name would be firasR
<firasR> just run: sudo pkill -9 dpkg
<jackson> thanks, i appreciate it :)
<jackson> it says operation not permitted :(
<firasR> did u type sudo first ?
<jackson> thats okay man, lol, yeah, i figured that out ;)
<konrad> Hi, do know Working mplyer DEBs for (k)Ububtu?
<firasR> jackson:  :)
<konrad> without upgrading libc6?
<jackson> i've only been using linux for about 5 hours :D
<Somez> :-)
<firasR> jackson:  don't u just love it, first time using linux and u've gotta reconfigure ur X server ? hehe
<firasR> jackson:  i remember the 1st time i had to do that, i was like what the hell is thing is X thing ? and why isn't working right ?!
<firasR> hehe :)
<jackson> yeah, well, its gotta be the first time ive had to think using a computer since i playing with dos about 10 years ago
<firasR> jackson:  it'll pay off eventually
<firasR> hopefully :)
<jackson> hopefully :D
<haffe> Hi, could someone help me with installing koffice? I have a repository, but I have no idea what I should do with it.
<firasR> konrad:  what's wrong the mplayer-586 package in multiverse ?
<konrad> firasR: ancient, that's wrong
<konrad> firasR: 0.92 is definately too old
<konrad> sorry, my mistake
<firasR> firasR:  good enough :) hehe, don't use mplayer myself, i'm in between kaffeine and gxine, only use mplayer for the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<konrad> but pre6 is old too
<konrad> kaffeine have irritating bugs
<firasR> konrad:  there's a fixed kaffeine package on the forums, works great
<konrad> like it sometime don't quite and taking 50 % of CPU
<konrad> firasR: but I like mplayer :)
<firasR> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27670&highlight=kaffeine
<firasR> konrad:  well that's ur prerogative :)
<firasR> haffe : have u enabled the universe repository ?
<firasR> haffe:  if u don't know what i'm talking about then read this http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<firasR> konrad:  what's the latest mplayer version ?
<konrad> pre7
<konrad> 1.0-pre7
<konrad> pre6 had many bugs in GUI
<haffe> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<haffe> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<haffe> <head>
<haffe> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<haffe> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<haffe> </head>
<haffe> <body>
<haffe> <pre>
<haffe>  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<haffe>  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe</pre></body>
<haffe> </html>
<haffe> Sorry for that.
<konrad> like naging, bad alsa supprot etc. - changelog was HUGE
<konrad> but now I have no choce
<konrad> I can't install newer libc6
<jackson> firasR> could you give me a hand just a little longer?
<haffe> What I meant to say was. firasR do you mean uncommenting the lines deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe in /etc/apt/sources ?
<Somez> damn, the localization is not good with kubuntu :-(
<Somez> I write 
<Somez> :-((
<Somez> however it works in openoffice...
<firasR> konrad:  u might have to go with sources then : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061&highlight=mplayer
<konrad> firasR: I know how to install from source, but I hate it :)
<firasR> haffe:  yes, then do an apt-get update or reload if ur using synaptic
<Somez> firasR: don't you have a clue what can be the problem with my locale settings? I can't write some hungarian characters
<Somez> only a 
<Somez> is displaye
<firasR> konrad:  u can't have it all ur way :) hehe
<Somez> d
<Somez> but in KDE, I set my language
<konrad> firasR: only one problem is old libc6 in Houry
<firasR> jackson:  sorry, what's up ?
<firasR> haffe:  then apt-get install koffice
<konrad> firasR: hehe, I can make my own DEB from mplayer source - but I'm toooo lazy
<jackson> trying to install  Intel(R) Graphics Driver for Linux from their website.  i downloaded a tar to my desktop but don't know how to run it
<konrad> it enought, that I install nvidia, fuse and lirc modules from source
<haffe> Hmmm, talking about that. Is kynaptics really unstable or is it just me?
<firasR> jackson:  go to the directory where u donwloaded the tarball, then run: tar -zxvf tarball_name.tar.gz -C /tmp
<firasR> haffe:  don't know, i prefer using synaptic
<firasR> jackson:  then cd to /tmp/tarball_name
<firasR> jackson:  u should find an install or readme file, read it to see the instructions of how to install it
<firasR> jackson:  usually u have to do "./configure" then "make" then "make install"
<firasR> jackson:  sometimes there's an install.sh script which u just run by typing  ./install.sh
<jackson> thanks heaps, ill give it a whirl
<firasR> jackson:  good luck :)
<firasR> Gotta run to a family lunch, take care all !
<Somez> by
<Somez> and thanks for the help
<firasR> u're very welcome :)
<Somez> ;-)
<jackson> sorry guys, i don't seem to know my root password :S when would i have chosen it?
<jackson> nope?
<Somez> jackson the root passwd is the user passwd too
<Somez> by defaultr
<Somez> try that
<jackson> yeah i did, doesnt seem to work though
<Somez> :-(
<rodolfo> jackson: where do you need the root password?
<jackson> um, im installing a graphics drivers
<jackson> so im in the directory and gotta go ./install.sh, but it says you need to be root
<jackson> when i type sudo and it asks for a psswrd then i know it, but just su doesn't like the pass
<rodolfo> for a root console, type "sudo -i" and input your user password
<jackson> okay thanks
<jackson> thanks heaps firasr
<jackson> woops, sorry rodolfo
<jackson> another question, i just tried to run the graphics driver from intel but it only supports other distros.  when i try to install manually it asks for video card name (i have no idea) and graphics card name (no idea either) any suggestions?  
* A[D] minS is away: StudyinG
<dani> hi everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<dani> hi everyone
<dani> i have installed the amd64 version and I am looking for the correct package of lame
<Kamping_Kaiser> not in the apt- repositries?
<dani> no...
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in universal
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> mines in the marillat repos... but i think k/ubuntu have one in thiers
<dani> i found one that is dependent on libc 2.3.2.ds1-21
<dani> but this libc versin is not available
<dani> not in universal
<Kamping_Kaiser> and your running hoary?
<NothingButYou> it's in multiverse
<NothingButYou> and it's installable :)
<NothingButYou> depends on libc >= 2.3.2.ds1-4
<Goshawk> hi to all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Somez> guys can someone help me with the latest ATI driver installation?
<Somez> I've downloaded the installer program
<Somez> but it needs the kernel source...
<Somez> I couldn't find the kernel source in the repositories...
<Somez> How can I solve this problem?
<webmind> good afternoon
<xero> hello
<rodolfo> Somez: what ATI driver are you talking about?
<webmind> hmm
<webmind> is there an easy way to switch from plain ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<webmind> without reinstalling ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo 
<webmind> will that replace the ubuntu setup, or sit next to it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sit next to as far as i know
<webmind> cool
<webmind> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for k3b and oo.o-kde to be fixed
<webmind> it's broken?
<Kamping_Kaiser> breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i dont know how to install without a dependancy check
<_dani> ok, what line do I add for multiverse ?
<\sh> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> remeber the version
<_dani> well... i get into some dependency conflict:
<_dani> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_dani>   lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<_dani> E: Broken packages
<_dani> RESULT=100
<_dani> join #kubuntu
<_dani> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_dani>   lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<_dani> E: Broken packages
<_dani> RESULT=100
<_xero> i just finished installing Kubuntu on my system.  and the text is extremely small.. how can i fix this?
<_dani> small in the kde desktop?
<_jackson> hi guys, question for you.  trying to fix known bug for Intel 82845G chipset.
<jackson> hi guys, question for you. trying to fix known bug for Intel 82845G chipset.
<jackson> woops, sorry
<jackson>   It won't give me the correct (1200x1024 or 1024x768) display.  Trying to edit the xorg.conf file to bring it up.  Under Section "Monitor" I have put in the correct Horiz Sync value and VertRefresh.  I have also changed the subsection "Display" to include the higher values.  When I save nothing comes changes.  Any suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you restart XDM/KDM
<jackson> no, do you think i just need to reboot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, just type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will close your x sesion
<jackson> cool, thanks kaizer
<Kamping_Kaiser> no sweat, head back if you have trouble
<jackson> thanks a lot
<jackson> hi, i just restarted my session after editing xorg.conf to fix Intel graphics settings but it hasn't changed anything
<jackson> im still stuck with 800x600
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. can you paste bin your xorg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> .conf
<jackson> sure, to you directly?
<jackson> sorry i don't know what paste bin means eithers :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> www.pastebin.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> copy the contents of your xorg.conf to pastebin and post the link
<othernoob> does anyone know, why k3b (as well as nero in xp) give me the message "unsupported format" for one particular mp3, while the other 12, which were ripped the same, work just fine, when adding to an audio-cd project ? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> is the file corrupt?
<othernoob> no i can play it fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> pass :S
<othernoob> lol
<jackson> done kaiser posted as jackson
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> you got one of the i810s? ppl have had problems with them
<Kamping_Kaiser> posted back as kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> just trimmed out some entrys
<jackson> yeah, ive read all the posts on google i could find.  thanks
<jackson> sorry kaiser, how do i paste it over the current conf in the terminal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what termial is it
<Tm_T> othernoob: mp3 can be corrupted even if it plays fine
<othernoob> Tm_T well, how do i find out ?
<Tm_T> dunno =)
<othernoob> heh
<jackson> konsole
<jackson> newest kubuntu
<othernoob> Tm_T but why would it be corrupted anyway. all coming from the same rip ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> actualy
<Kamping_Kaiser> just "sudo kate /path/to/xorg.config"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and use that
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hullo kaiser
<Tm_T> othernoob: easy, if ripper sucks
<jackson> thanks kaiser
<othernoob> mmh.. you mean.. the 14 cds it ripped it always sucked but never made a mistake but with one single mp3 ?
<Tm_T> yes
<othernoob> possible..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes :P
<othernoob> heh.. so.. anyone of you know a good ripper ?
<othernoob> then i'll rip that one song again..
<Kamping_Kaiser> Linux or doze?
<othernoob> doesnt matter.. linux would be better though
<othernoob> since i hardly use win..just for dvdshrink ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> win would be EAC, not sure about Lin
<Tm_T> othernoob: use Kaudioripper ;)
<othernoob> Tm_T would you also know a program which let's me cut the mp3 in pieces ? because with kaudiocreater it'd be 31 mins long (~20 mins silence)
<Kamping_Kaiser> audacity?
<Tm_T> yeah, audacity is ok
<othernoob> uhm, btw, where does kaudiocreator save the ripped file by default
<Tm_T> othernoob: check settings
<othernoob> i did, didnt find it
<Tm_T> http://people.zoy.org/~sam/phd-sarge.png
<shen> would this be a good channel to ask a question about problems compiling a program using the qt libs on ubuntu?
<othernoob> depends, do you like sheep ;)
<jesusfish> anyone here use the M-Audio Revolution 5.1?
<Tm_T> shen: what program?
<shen> tm_T: the pinedit package that is part of pinball
<Tm_T>  ah ok
<Tm_T> and the problem is?
<shen> it seems to need an earlier version of the qt stuff then is available
<Tm_T> hmm
<shen> I'm getting this error when I run ./configure
<shen> configure: error: *** Don't know how to handle this Qt major version
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there more to the error?
<shen> I have 1 daysworth of linux experience, so am pretty happy I've been able to compile and install the main pinball package.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice
<shen> well, I am running ./configure with the --with-qtdir option.
<shen> the last three lines of the configure output are :
<shen> checking QTDIR... yes
<shen> checking Qt version... grep: yes/include/qglobal.h: No such file or directory
<shen> configure: error: *** Don't know how to handle this Qt major version
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you point it at the right dir?
<shen> I have no idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> it looks to me like you got the wrong dir for QT
<shen> The ubuntu packages (pinball, pinball-data, pinball-dev) refuse to apt-get becasue they have conflicting version numbers
<shen> Kamping_Kaiser: Could be. Any pointers on how to check that? I could be missing some dependency still I guess
<shen> I think I grabbed most of the kde dev stuff, but I could be wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would think that the --with-qtdir option would reqire you to point at the dir used for qt
<shen> ok, so I need to workout what that QT directory is, or what package I need to install to have it created
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you download qt?
<shen> I've got qt3-apps-dev
<shen> qt3-dev-tools
<shen> a few other odds and sods. There doesn't seem to be a package just called "qt"
<Kamping_Kaiser> in one of those it will be, but i dont know which you need
<shen> I'll try installing a few more of the qt3 packages then
<shen> This is a hard way to get stuff installed - randomly install other packages in the hopes they may be a dependency :-)
<shen> where abouts do headers get put in the file heiarchy?
<shen> how would I check what the value of an environment variable is from the terminal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shen. try configure without the switch you called it with and see what happens
<shen> then it complains that QTDIR isn't defined
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<shen> checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask somewhere where the QT sources are
<thoreauputic> shen:  apt-cache search libqt | grep dev
<shen> these are the two relevent looking ones:
<penguinboy> can someone lend me some help, please?
<shen> libqt3-dev - Qt development files
<shen> libqt3-mt-dev - Qt development files (Threaded)
<shen> but I think I have them installed already
<thoreauputic> shen: dpkg -l <package> to see ( should be ii in the first column)
<rodolfo> is there a way to change the font size in apps like e.g. xchat in kubuntu?
<shen> ok, so I have the libqt3-mt-dev package installed
<shen> and the libqt3-compat-headers package
<shen> but still no qtdir environment variable
<shen> thoreauputic: How do I check for the QTDIR variable without running ./configure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy noone can help untill they know the problem
<shen> echo $QTDIR?
<shen> does anyone else have that variable set? If so, what is it, maybe I can have a look around that area of my drive, and see what I can find
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, qtdir is not part of the environment
<shen> oh, do you mean QTDIR is a program?
<Tm_T> what
<Tm_T> huoh
<Tm_T> off we go ->
<shen> I can find the file it seems to be looking for - qtglobal.h
<shen> but it is impossible to give a QTDIR that leads to that file.
<shen> it is in usr/includes/qt3
<shen> but whatever directory you give as QTDIR it adds /includes onto the end
<shen> sorry /include/ inboth cases
<shen> Tm_T: were your last few comments aimed at me?
<shen> yes, I seem to have cracked it. Thanks guys
<sproingie> anyone here use koffice?
<sproingie> wondering how stable it is these days
<sproingie> just tried openoffice for the first time since, well, staroffice.  i've come to despise the wordprocessor part
<shen> bah, now make is crappy out because it can't find a function definition
<penguinboy> I am trying to install bookcase from tarball.  I downloaded tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz.  From terminal I ran #tar xvzf tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz and the files were displayed on screen.  I then typed cd tellico[tab]  and chabged into the tellico directory.  I then typed ./configure and got this message:  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH...so I installed gcc.  I then ran ./configure and got this message:  configure: error: C++ preprocesso
<penguinboy> ny ideas on what to do now?????
<sproingie> penguinboy: you need to install g++
<penguinboy> thanks
<penguinboy> thanks sproingie...it looks promising...but now I have this message:  checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sproingie> penguinboy: install xorg-dev.  rule of thumb, if configure complains about something missing, install the -dev package for whatever it's complaining about
<sproingie> er, -devel even
<penguinboy> thanks
<sproingie> hm, there seems to be no standard whether to use -dev or -devel, come to look at it
<sproingie> probably hysterical raisins
<penguinboy> E: Couldn't find package xorg-dev
<penguinboy> what shouold I do if it cannot find package xorg-dev?
<shen> penguinboy - try libx11-dev
<penguinboy> shen: FANTASTIC!!  Thant did it!  Thanks a million!
<penguinboy> shen: my next step should be make but when I type make I get this error:  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<penguinboy> should I type make tellico-0.13.7.tar.gz?????
<mrmanic> penguinboy: are you sure you're in the right directory?
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/tellico-0.13.7$             
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/tellico-0.13.7$ ls
<mrmanic> that looks like it should be right
<penguinboy> acinclude.m4  config.h.in      COPYING     libtool        NEWS             tellico.dtd         xslt
<penguinboy> aclocal.m4    config.log       depcomp     ltmain.sh      po               tellico.lsm         x-tellico.desktop
<mrmanic> did you ./configure?
<penguinboy> admin         config.sub       doc         Makefile.am    README           tellico-rename.upd
<penguinboy> AUTHORS       configure        icons       Makefile.in    src              tellico.spec
<penguinboy> ChangeLog     configure.in     INSTALL     missing        subdirs          tellico.tips
<penguinboy> config.guess  configure.in.in  install-sh  mkinstalldirs  tellico.desktop  TODO
<penguinboy> penguinboy@desktop:~/tellico-0.13.7$                 
<penguinboy> yes
<Tm_T> oh no
<mrmanic> hrm
<penguinboy> there is Makefile.am and Makefile.in listed
<penguinboy> hecking for libz... configure: error: not found.
<penguinboy>           Possibly configure picks up an outdated version
<penguinboy>           installed by XFree86. Remove it from your system.
<mrmanic> ergh, gotta run
<mrmanic> Good luck, penguinboy 
<mrmanic> afk
<penguinboy> so I am apt-get installing libz-dev
<morten> .... Anyone of you tried Apollon ?
<penguinboy> sorry....no
<penguinboy> what does it do?
<morten> Somekind of Download/peer-2-peer/something
<morten> Not sure
<sobersabre> how can i have icons for mounted CDs or flashdisks ?
<duende> what do you mean?
<duende> on your desktop?
<KaiL> you should get them automatically
<sobersabre> yep
<duende> yeah, what kail said
<KaiL> ...as long as you aren't on breezy, there it's broken
<sobersabre> i didn't it was probably bad desktop files from sarge
<KaiL> more bad settings ;)
<KaiL> updateing from sarge leaves some problems
<sobersabre> hm.
<sobersabre> i did wil
<duende> Well, you could create them manually by right-clicking on the deskotp, go to Create New, then link to device
<sobersabre> wipe files to .old_kde_files
<sobersabre> duende, i got it done now actually
<duende> ok
<sobersabre> via desktop settings
<KaiL> duende: NOT that icons
<KaiL> there are dynamic icons
<sobersabre> and ... how can i have "Home" icon ?
<sobersabre> to open me ~ with konqi
<KaiL> for that you can create a link to the URL /home/user/ :(
<KaiL> eh :)
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<martijn> can someone tell me howto install a .deb file?
<duende> markc: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<duende> er
<duende> martijn rather
<ToyMan> hi all
<de`angelo> anybody help me
<ToyMan> i'm thinking of switching over to kubuntu on my laptop and had a few general questions...
<de`angelo> got some trouble with partimage
<NothingButYou> Guten Abend... Good Evening... Hi all :}
<dtorg29> ToyMan: I added Kubuntu to my laptop and its great
<ToyMan> I booted the live disk last night and checked out 'synaptic' pkg mngmnt... maybe i missed something, but it didn't seem like there were that many packages...
<ToyMan> dtorg29, yes,gentoo, and now kubuntu are the only things that will  boot on this lapper so far
<NothingButYou> maybe you have not added the multiverse and universe repos..
<de`angelo> is there anybody having experiences with partimage?
<ToyMan> i usually use fbsd, but no go on an hp pavillion zx5280
<gdh> ToyMan: synaptic even gives you GUI features to enable universe + multiverse repos :)
<ToyMan> how many pkgs in synaptic?
<ToyMan> and how up to date is it kept?
<bigbill52a> finally figured out how to install the ati driver
<de`angelo> hello..
<NothingButYou> enough up-to-date
<bigbill52a> what is the sources.list entry for the latest kde?
<gdh> ToyMan: about the same number as Debian. And like debian, the packages in a release do not change except for security + major bugfixes
<NothingButYou> bigbill52a: see topic
<gdh> ToyMan: Next release will be breezy in October.
<Tm_T> why not to wait next Debian release ;--P
<dtorg29> ToyMan: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ToyMan> hmm. ok.  gentoo put out  packages very quick, but they seemed to break...
<ToyMan> ah dtorg29, thanks
<gdh> Tm_T: :) Yeh, I'll make a date in my diary for June 2008.
<NothingButYou> that's too early :}
<ToyMan> freebsd ports lags a little behind, but it *never* breaks....
<gdh> ToyMan: That's because Gentoo are a pack of clueless 1337 wannabes :)
<ToyMan> heh, i'm just tired of constant tweaking to keep things working
<gdh> gcc -O6 -funroll-loops? 
<gdh> get a life, retards :)
<gdh> <ahem>
* ToyMan actually likes to WORK on his computer instead of work on his computer....
<Tm_T> gdh: good idea, but I'll put it to 2009 october ;)
<gdh> hehhe
<ToyMan> ah, so it's still apt-get, synaptic is just fancy schmancy front end then?
<bigbill52a> in the older version my  screensavers would freeze the system, has that been fixed
<NothingButYou> haven't I seen that phrase before :))))))) Tm_T :P
<NothingButYou> "synaptic is just fancy schmancy front end then?"
<ToyMan> hmmmm. anyone here running win4lin?
<Tm_T> yes, apt <3
<ToyMan> NothingButYou, I used to run debian a few years back, so apt-get I'm comfortable with
<Tm_T> ToyMan: so stay away from guis then ;)
<ToyMan> just poking my nose into kubuntu, so learning the basics...
<ToyMan> i guesse, coming from freebsd, that's my usual choice
<NothingButYou> freebsd.. brr.. 
<Tm_T> netbsd o/
<NothingButYou> damn it, there people do not understand that I dont want CheAp V1Agra...
<Tm_T> hah
<bigbill52a> has anyone else experienced kde gl screensavers locking up your system..
<NothingButYou> bigbill52a: does glxgears lock your system?
<bigbill52a> no
<NothingButYou> well you should not have problems..
<bigbill52a> and in debian..no locking my system
<bigbill52a> ati drivers properly installed
<NothingButYou> they work fine for me.. 
<bigbill52a> warning the ati drivers in restricted are xfree86 drivers..they should be xorg drivers...
<bigbill52a> they work fine for me in debian..but not in kubuntu
<bigbill52a> the gnome screensavers work fine..which are the same ones in kde
<NothingButYou> hmm... got no idea
<ToyMan> Is anyone here using win4lin?
<ToyMan> does it work with kubuntu?
<NothingButYou> no reason not to work :)
<bigbill52a> i have amd-64 with ati 9600 using k7  kernal..but they lock up even with 386 kernal
<ToyMan> NothingButYou,  heh, right...  lot's of things work just like that ;-)
<liz4rd> is no one alive?
<Tm_T> all dead
<liz4rd> lol
<liz4rd> hey Tm_T
<liz4rd> the milk guy right
<Tm_T> ... wtf
<liz4rd> nvm
<Tm_T> ah yes!
<Tm_T> now I remember
<el_zor0> I'm getting really frustrated with DCOP
<el_zor0> can't find a way to get # of new messages from KORN or unread posts from aKregator
<el_zor0> anyone knwo a way to get that?
<Far^Side> Does anyone know if it is possible to mount "cdrecord clone image" trough loop back device? I just get wrong fs type error
<Far^Side> or is there a way of converting that format to a standard ISO file?
<el_zor0> not sure, I've done nrgs and cue/bins by converting to iso
<el_zor0> do an apt-cache search for the file extension
<gdh> Far^Side: I had to use this under Wine... http://www.ezbsystems.com/ultraiso/
<gdh> feck knows where I got a serial for it from :)
<Shuddertrix> you could try using a tool with wine, or perhaps something like ccd2iso
<Shuddertrix> err
<Shuddertrix> ext2iso
<gdh> Shuddertrix: no, you were right the first time:)
<gdh> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/
<Shuddertrix> that's clonecd though
<Shuddertrix> unless that's what he means
<gdh> I assume so,  "cdrecord clone image" doesn't mean much to me
<Far^Side> or actually, I just need a way of ripping to wav or ogg from a CDDA image
<Far^Side> gdh, I made that image file with k3b
<gdh> Far^Side: Ah, ok you just did a burn to an image rather than to a real CD-R ?
<Far^Side> gdh, yes, something like that
<slicslak> what's a good tool for ripping audio cds?
<Far^Side> I just used k3b 
<gdh> slicslak: kaudiocreator - CD ripper and audio encoder frontend
<gdh> that was in "apt-cache search kde ripper"
<slicslak> thanks gdh, i was wondering how to search from the command line
<gdh> slicslak: read this - tons of good info. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<abisen_of> i have 2 GB of RAM 
<abisen_of> but only one GB is being recognized by liinux
<Tm_T> abisen_of: maybe because of kernel
<crimsun> abisen_of: you need to install a kernel other than the default one, which doesn't have highmem support enabled
<abisen_of> crimsun: is there a readymade kernel or do i need to compile myself
<crimsun> for instance, if you have a p4, use linux-686
<crimsun> no, just aptitude install
<abisen_of> crimsun: yeah i have p4
<liz4rd> dam i'm tryingto install gimp...but its trying to connect... is it hanging for anyone els?
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install linux-686
<liz4rd> if someone hasnt installed gimp yet...they wanna try it
<liz4rd> so i know if if its just my repos
<gdh> how does Krita 'kompare'?
<liz4rd> or not
<liz4rd> :P
<gdh> liz4rd: gimp is fine, it's just you :)
<gdh> you'll just be experiencing network problems to whatever mirror you're using
<gdh> use another one for the moment
<liz4rd> how
<liz4rd> ?
<liz4rd> edit the repos?
<gdh> of course
<liz4rd> it hangs on the connecting part
<gdh> put another country code in
<liz4rd> ok
<gdh> e.g. deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<liz4rd> wheres the file located?
<gdh> please, use google and www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<gdh> you'll teach yourself a lot more that way :)
<liz4rd> asking questions works the same aswell ;) but alright
<liz4rd> i'm the first n00b with WILL read documentation
<liz4rd> :P
<randabis> I wish I could get my hands on that ubuntu add-on cd :/
<randabis> dumb lawsuits :(
<gdh> what's on that?
<randabis> everything that you need to get full media supoort and much more 10 minutes after installation
<randabis> just something to save a little time
<gdh> from google's cache it looks like a dirty hack
<randabis> it was on ubuntuguide for a time
<gdh> yeh so I saw :)
<migastro> hi, i just installed kubuntu but i couldn't install Lilo or grub, how can i do it now from the LiveCD
<arthurb> Hi, is it normal that, although it is installed, kmail doens't show up in the kmenu ?
<gdh> arthurb: Yeh, it's incorporated in 'Kontact' now
<gdh> although there's nothing to stop you running 'kmail' alone
<arthurb> ok
<arthurb> it is kubuntu behaviour or kde 3.4 ?
<gdh> if you don't need/want calendar/diary/notes/todo, etc....
<gdh> no idea :)
<thoreauputic> arthurb: I believe kmail is in kontact in KDE now
<nmorse> It is
<nmorse> Not wholly though
<nmorse> One can use it on its own
<thoreauputic> right
<arthurb> I have an old ~/Mail/ from kmail, where should I put it now ?
<arthurb> nevermind found it
<\sh> anybody knows something about kdebluetooth?
<Tm_T> it's kde app and has something to do with BT
<Tm_T> ;)
<\sh> lol yes
<arthurb> not at all, it's about mint toothpaste
<Tm_T> :o
<gdh> must be a regional joke =)
<Tm_T> arthurb: and there's footprint in logo?
<el_zor0> the one thing that anoys me in kubuntu is the lack of good spyware and adware apps
<osh> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch tabs in firefox? Ctrl-TAB is taken by KDE.
<Tm_T> osh: alt+<number>
<Tm_T> el_zor0: spy... what?
<arthurb> el_zor0: actually you can run them with wine
<el_zor0> arthurb: thats a good point, hadn't thought of that, thx!
<Tm_T> arthurb: and cedega
<arthurb> I experienced the same problem
<el_zor0> apt-get install whenusave gator-network
<arthurb> I used to have excellent advice on how to buy cheap viagra or tiny spycams
<el_zor0> not found!
<osh> Tm_T: Oh yes. Works quite well. Thanks.
<arthurb> now I'm lost and confused
<arthurb> actually there is an adbar extension for firefox
<el_zor0> I get those viagra ads with subject "adolph"
<el_zor0> oh cool
<arthurb> we all now he was a hard man
<el_zor0> "ein reich, ein volk, ein schlong pill"
<gdh> el_zor0: don't forget you can run IE6 itself with wine, so you can still have lovely win32 spyware :)
<el_zor0> sweet, I need to go download all my toolbars!
<gdh> and don't forget those '500 <FLASHING>FREE</FLASHING> cool emoticons for your email!!!'
<el_zor0> why am I getting 404s off of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> el_zor0: us. ...
<gdh> American archive 'denies all knowledge'
<gdh> more at 11.
<el_zor0> yeah, the us mirrors
<nmorse> hmm
<el_zor0> as per the unofficial starter guide
<nmorse> yesterday I tested the new ATI driver installer, but I used the ncurses one
<el_zor0> and they worked since I installed, just broken now :-/
<nmorse> I should try the GUI installer
<nmorse> That would be better for adding to the BinaryDriverHowto anyway
<arthurb> the fglrx driver is not much better than the free driver
<arthurb> I used to have it
<arthurb> and I was surprised when I switched to the free one... same fps on glxgears
<nmorse> It's much better for a 9500+
<nmorse> I have no 3D at all without it
<nmorse> 9600 SE
<arthurb> oh
<arthurb> it's 9000 for me
<nmorse> Yeah, the 9000 has great DRI support
<arthurb> only the transparency suxs
<iuliux> i've got a problem with the network
<KaiL> the free Driver supports all cards up to 9250.
<nmorse> I think I'm going to try the new GUI installer
<KaiL> arthurb: did you set EnablePageFlip?
<nmorse> I haven't put the fglrx driver on my laptop yet, and I have the 320M IGP
<arthurb> well, indeed xcomposite sucks with the free driver and crashes with the binary
<iuliux> it's shows me the workgroup but only I am in it :(
<arthurb> KaiL: x'plain how !
<KaiL> nmorse: IGP is another driver afaik
<nmorse> xcomposite's normal composite manager should never be used
<KaiL> arthurb: a line for the Section "Device"
<KaiL> Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"
<nmorse> The IGP is supported according to ati.com
<KaiL> arthurb: gives some more fps here
<nmorse> anyone else here have the IGP 320M?
<iuliux> i've got a problem with the network
<iuliux> i've got a problem with the network
<iuliux> it's shows me the workgroup but only I am in it :(
<nmorse> Using the "ati" driver I'm only getting 191 FPS in glxgears
<iuliux> can anyone help me?
<iuliux> fglrxinfo??
<KaiL> nmorse: software..
<iuliux> what's showing fglrxinfo?
<Shuddertrix> nmorse, the igp 320m stinks, i never ran linux with mine, so I'm not sure if it's supported by any 3D drivers or not..
<Shuddertrix> Err, never ran Xfree/Xorg. I did have linux running, but just in framebuffer for awhile.
<nmorse> I'm hoping the IGP's good enough for some UT2004
<liz4rd> Shuddertrix: what are you running then?
<KaiL> lol
<arthurb> could someone   sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom  ?
<arthurb> I have /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0 but it seems to cause problem to kde
<Shuddertrix> liz4rd: I don't have it anymore, and I run kubuntu in vmware now if you're wondering.
<Shuddertrix> If you mean video-card wise, I have a GF4 Ti4200 now.
<liz4rd> cool
<arthurb> Oh my god it's so coool !! A nigerian widow just offered me a few million $ !!
<nmorse> I really hate ATI
<arthurb> hum yeah, kmail lacks a spam filter
<nmorse> They don't supplyl drivers for IGP's for Windows, right
<iuliux> how do i add an account in kmail?
<Shuddertrix> They do
<Shuddertrix> The latest catalyst, tucked away on their site, has the driver.
<nmorse> But Rome: Total War gets a black background when I try to play it
<Shuddertrix> No pixel shaders or vertex shaders.
<nmorse> Tried to update, says go to eMachines
<Shuddertrix> That's the problem
<nmorse> eMachines says Windows Update
<nmorse> Windows Update says first you have to get SP2
<nmorse> SP2 borks laptop
<nmorse> Good thing I already had Ubuntu installed
<nmorse> No pixel shaders?
<nmorse> Man, I hate ATI
<liz4rd> agreed
<Shuddertrix> The IGP line is really old.
<Shuddertrix> At least the 3xx
<Shuddertrix> It's equvilant to a Radeon VE/7000
<nmorse> Well, with the ati driver included in X.org I get about 1/4 of my Radeon 9600 SE's fps in glxgears
<nmorse> The SE gets about 1/3 of the XT's
<nmorse> I don't think they like their customers much
<nmorse> Oh well, I'll stick to the ati driver in x.org for now and for the forseeable future
<nmorse> and switch my desktop to Nvidia ASAP
<nmorse> You know, despite using no swap, memory fills up at about 1/1000 the rate Gentoo did on the same machine
<nmorse> It's using 50MB more than it was last night, whereas gentoo would use about 600
<nmorse> so more like 1/12
<liz4rd> OMG!...cheese
<apollo2011> The ubuntu mirror must be down because I can't install some packages and it won't update the package info
<\sh> apollo2011: gb?
<liz4rd> me neather
<osh> apollo2011: I get some weird crap about us.archive.ubuntu.com too.
<liz4rd> i tryed to apt-get gimp
<liz4rd> osh: same here
<apollo2011> yeah server must be down
<apollo2011> the #ubuntu topic says it is down
<liz4rd> oh
<apollo2011> torrent tracker too
<osh> any reason to why it's down?
<Tm_T> so don't use us mirror then
<\sh> Tm_T: i uploaded eric3 3.7.0 
<\sh> for breezy
<_vincent> bonsoir
<nmorse> so the Eric in breezy will work?
<_vincent> pas de francais ?
<osh> Tm_T: Is there a eu-mirror too?
<apollo2011> Im trying to add another mirror to /etc/apt/sources.list and now I get an error in Kynaptic...
<Tm_T> osh: .. no "eu" mirror, several "national" mirrors
<_vincent> ok merci
<nmorse> francais?
<_vincent> oui
<Tm_T> osh: just pick your favorite two letters ;)
<apollo2011> I added: 
<apollo2011>   deb http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<apollo2011>   deb-src http://www.opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<nmorse> Je parle francais, mais tres mal
<osh> Tm_T: I did but you told me eu didn't exist... ;-)
<_vincent>  <nmorse> on devrais s'en sortir
<Tm_T> osh: haha
<apollo2011> do those lines look right?
<nmorse> He said "One should leave himself there"
<nmorse> Odd
<abisen_of> i have a Hyper threaded CPU P-4 should i see two cpu's in Top or one
<nmorse> Are you using the smp kernel?
<osh> Tm_T: de.archive.ubuntu.org doesn't work either. Or am I missing something here?
<Tm_T> osh: try fi ;)
<Tm_T> osh: and try ubuntu.com =)
<nmorse> abisen_of: type "uname -a | grep smp" in Konsole
<abisen_of> nmorse: nope !! should i
<Tm_T> http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<nmorse> I think you have to use the SMP kernel for hyper-threading to work
<osh> Tm_T: Argh... .com.....
<abisen_of> Linux tux 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Jun 7 09:00:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nmorse> okay, yeah
<nmorse> do 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-smp'
<abisen_of> okies so how do i install hyper threaded kernel 
<nmorse> Do you have an Nvidia or ATI video card?
<abisen_of> nmorse: ATI 
<nmorse> What kind?
<abisen_of> nmorse: ATI X600 Pro PCIe All in wonder 256MB RAM 
<nmorse> Did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<abisen_of> nmorse: sorry ... no this machine it's Intel Builtin Card
<abisen_of> ATI is in a different machine
<nmorse> Okay
<nmorse> Then just do that sudo apt-get command above
<nmorse> That'll install the kernel you need
<nmorse> Then reboot
<abisen_of> nmorse: thanks i am installing them now 
<abisen_of> nmorse: should i see a speedup in performance with this
<nmorse> On multi-threaded stuff, yeah
<abisen_of> nmorse: like vmware
<nmorse> I wonder if KDE is multi-threaded?
<abisen_of> i guess it's multithreaded
<PAPILLON> qemu :-)
<PAPILLON> Qemu = vmware   Free ! :-)
<abisen_of> but even if it is not i run things in parallel like vmware and then linux app
<nmorse> But yeah, you should see some speedup regardless
<nmorse> KDE is really a bunch of small apps
<nmorse> Which means even it should see a nice speedup
<gdh> qemu's great if you have the time to spare :)
<abisen_of> nmorse: i wish i had a Athlon 64 Dual Core :D
<abisen_of> real nice speedup :D
<nmorse> I'd love an Athlon64 period
<nmorse> All I have right now is an XP-M 2800+ and an XP Barton Core 2500+
<nmorse> The 2500+ is nice, since I can overclock it whenever I feel like it
<gdh> don't these trendy 64 bit chips just cause grief on loonicks because of non-free drivers?
<gdh> exactly the likes of vga cards
<nmorse> Both ATI and Nvidia offer 64-bit drivers
<gdh> Are they at the same version level as the 32-bit ones?
<nmorse> I'm thinking so
<nmorse> I wouldn't really know, as I don't have an Athlon 64
<gdh> also don't basic 'necessities' like Flash support cause problems?
<gdh> ah, k
<nmorse> But I seem to recall the 64-bit being synced in ATI since the first 8.* drivers
<nmorse> I hear Flash does cause problems
<gdh> and libflash isn't worth a damn, no offence to the developers :)
<nmorse> But it's an annoyance not a necessity
<gdh> I'd love to live in a Flash-free world =)
<gdh> a blight on web development.. lazy developers...
<nmorse> I hated trying to work in Flash too
<nmorse> Had to do that last summer for this NYLF thing
<nmorse> God, it's like time-delay photography
<gdh> This trendy AJAX stuff is deeply cool
<gdh> if only Konq supported it properly :)
<nmorse> AJAX? What's that?
<gdh> Asynchronous Javascript And XML ... e.g. http://maps.google.com/
<gdh> it does HTTP requests in the background without reloading the browser window
<gdh> makes for some beautiful web interfaces
<nmorse> hmm
<gdh> Gmail uses it too
<nmorse> Gmail is nice
<nmorse> But I hate Javascript
<nmorse> I really prefer server-side scripting
<nmorse> Web interfaces should be left to XHTML and CSS
<gdh> yeh, the whole point is to break the 'click... server process... response'  cycle
<gdh> and make something more user-friendly like a desktop app
<nmorse> Speaking of which, I should probably be developing that website so I can get paid ($15 an hour, not bad)
<gdh> and that reason alone gets my vote - I would never implement e.g. a web-based groupware app on the traditional model
<nmorse> Like a desktop app?
<nmorse> Like what DHTML was designed to do?
<gdh> nmorse: Yes, you click and get instant feedback.
<nmorse> I've seen Windows desktop reimplemented in DHTML
<nmorse> Not pretty
<gdh> Yes, me too :)
<gdh> I agree :)
<nmorse> That's client-side scripting though
<nmorse> And what were frames invented for then?
<gdh> torture, I think.
<nmorse> Probably
<nmorse> Like tables
<gdh> some kind of BDSM, anyway
<nmorse> The two HTML elements I never could stand
<nmorse> They're why I switched to XHTML and CSS as soon as a browser could support it
<gdh> Which IE doesn't :)
<nmorse> I can't wait for Koffice 1.4 to hit release status
<nmorse> I know, God I hate that browser
<nmorse> It doesn't even have to be open to get popups and spyware
<gdh> Yep, but it pwns the w0rld l0l
<gdh> (etc.)
<nmorse> I'm seriously inclined to disallow internet to the one Windows-only box we have
<gdh> and really, saying 'you need Firefox to view this site' is as bad as saying 'you need IE to view this site'
<nmorse> I never say that
#kubuntu 2005-06-18
<nmorse> It's just I make my site unusable except for the Get Firefox button
<nmorse> Apparently columns in CSS is hard to get working in IE
<nmorse> And I won't break my code for their convenience
<gdh> heh which then alienates any corporate user who doesn't have access to install run non-approved apps - joy.
<nmorse> When was the last time you saw someone who didn't have that access?
<gdh> mon-fri
<nmorse> Most stuff isn't coded to even run under non-admins
<nmorse> I hate Windows developers, I really do
<apollo2011> How do I find out where my internal modem is?
<nmorse> For some reason, I can't get Neverwinter Nights to run in non-Admin mode
<gdh> apollo2011: look for the phone jack on the back of your PC? :/
<nmorse> Even though it runs under linux under normal users
<osh> apollo2011: lspci
<chaps0063> is there something similar to the cpu frequency scaling monitor (for gnome) that works with kde?
<gdh> Windows is evil - I agree completely with the 'most apps assume admin rights' sentiment
<gdh> lazy lazy lazy
<nmorse> I wouldn't have nearly the problems that other box generates
<nmorse> They can't assume that on Linux, which is why I like it
<nmorse> It tends to generate more secure stuff
<nmorse> If not more well-coded
<apollo2011> 0000:02:08.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 01)
<liz4rd> lol this one time at myu school i wanted to install a program and i neded administrator but about where it said adminitrator it gave me an option of just installing it under the guest account i was already on LMFAO
<apollo2011> osh: that doesn't tell me what /dev/... it is...
<liz4rd> thast windows for you
<nmorse> Indeed
<nmorse> I remember Win98's idea of a logon
<nmorse> I hit Cancel and had full rights to the computer
<gdh> aye, just no network access :)
<gdh> well, no MS networking, anyway
<sirukin> #kubuntu, where shit already known is repeated.
<nmorse> Sometimes no network access
<nmorse> Sometimes the school network let me on anyway
<nmorse> Sometimes it wouldn't let anyone log in
<nmorse> I hate Windows
<sirukin> Sometimes I don't care.
<gdh> sirukin: come on, I've had a few, I'm just blathering.
<gdh> sirukin: Tell us something astounding.
<sirukin> I saw goatse.
<liz4rd> lmao @ sirukin
<gdh> I say tubgirl.
<gdh> Twice.
<gdh> I win.
<sirukin> that, and I'm eating Ben and Jerry's Coffee Toffee Icecream
<gdh> You win.
<sirukin> =D
<gdh> I signed up to B&J's 'cool club' this week in the hope they'll send me vouchers :)
<sirukin> haha
<gdh> haagen-dazs is still the king, tho' :)
<gdh> b&j always plays second fiddle.
<sirukin> yeah
<sirukin> I think haagen-daz secretly sprinkles crack into their ice cream just to get people addicted.
<sirukin> it's one big conspiracy.
<gdh> oh, absolutely.
<apollo2011> osh: that doesn't tell me what /dev/... it is...
<sirukin> apollo2011, perhaps you should rtfm ( www.tldp.net)
<sirukin> lspci tells you what hardware you have, whilst google will tell you where that device is logically within your fs
<sirukin> heh
<osh> apollo2011: Sorry. I was away. sirukin seems to have answered though.
<sirukin> albeit a tad impolitely.
<arthurb> bn
<nxv__> i a pII allready 686? or 586 or neither?
<KaiL_> 686
<gdh> 686
<nxv__> i=is
<nxv__> thx
<sirukin> I have a Katmai
<sirukin> what is it?
<liz4rd> uname -a
<gdh> Anything P2 or newer and any Celeron is 686
<liz4rd> i have an amd k6 2 and its only 586
<gdh> Is it made by Intel?
<liz4rd> AMD
<liz4rd> :P
<sirukin> it's made by *aghast* amd
<gdh> :)
<KaiL_> K6-2 is one of the last 586, yes
<sirukin> keyword = "an amd k6 2"
<gdh> I .. believe that was my point...
<sirukin> maybe
<sirukin> I was born without a sense of humour.
<sirukin> I sorry
<liz4rd> :P
<Tm_T> hullo kkathman 
<kkathman> hey there Tm_T :)
<_toni> yo man!
<gdh> mm?
<_toni> somebody here?!
<kkathman> uhm yes
<kkathman> hey gdh :)
<_toni> what happend?! nobody talk here?
<_toni> peut-tre en franais?!
<gdh> c'est n'est pas une chaine francais :)
<_toni> pu darsi in italiano?!
<gdh> mais, c'est n'est aussi pas une magnetephone jaune.
<gdh> and that's about as far as my French goes.
<Tm_T> vittu puhukaa suomea, perkele
<_toni> hey gdh :-) i'm newbie (damned!) i just discover right now! Sorry!
<gdh> c'est nes pas une probleme
<gdh> .. my last French lesson was, er, 12 years ago.. you can probably tell :)
<_toni> no problem, i can understand with some computerized translator :-)
<_toni> well! what about this topic?
<Tm_T> persehn se
<_toni> somebody can helpme to configure xdosemu under kubuntu?
<pobstil> hullo
<pobstil> transgress
<gdh> belgium
<pobstil> NEW ZEALAND
* pobstil waves flag
<gdh> Yes, I see the domain name :)
<amu> planet earth ;) 
<gdh> I'm in the UK, I just felt like saying 'belgium'
<pobstil> what domain name?
<pobstil> haha
<gdh> "Finally, as for the latest rumor (#398) that the Pixies are going to reunite for a tour (as mentioned by FB on London's Xfm radio)... here's the lowdown from the inside : The Pixies will get together later this year to record a new double album of Latvian children's lullabies, after which they will tour each and every country whose name begins with the letters Cz."
<gdh> oops
<gdh> fuqn xlipboard / selection
<amu> pobstil: you'll find it in my details *eg* 
<pobstil> oh yeah :p
<pobstil> soo00o what been happening in kubuntu-land?
<gdh> lots of people asking what the root password is, mostly.
<pobstil> haha
<gdh> mm.
* pobstil wonders who sucked the life out of this channel
<gdh> the release, probably :)
<gdh> no last-minute excitement
<gdh> try again in August/September :)
<pobstil> haha
<wulfepup> My poor laptop  I tried install Kubuntu Hoary (AMD64) and all I get now is "Operating System Missing"
<wulfepup> Does anyone know what might have happened?
<amu> probably your mbr isnt correctly written 
<wulfepup> @!$&*!@$!
<wulfepup> *sigh*
<wulfepup> I'm trying for a dual boot on a pre-existing WinXP system...
<wulfepup> I was following along in the outline provided in teh Wiki .. 
<amu> check your bios setting, if it's possible to modify your mbr, yes there's a option 
<amu> dual boot on a pre-existing WinXP system works out of the box, install 
<wulfepup> the bios only ask to specify devices.. no mbr no partitions...
<amu> there must be a virus option 
<wulfepup> I'll double check..  but I don't recall seeing one.
<gdh> amu: hm, I put the hoary install CD on my new dell desktop at work this week - after it'd told me to remove the CD-ROm and that it was going to reboot - it then went on to ask what priority debconf messages I wanted to see.. and then rebooted before I could choose... does that sound at all familiar?
<amu> the other possibility where an installtion could fail is, if you use a sata-raid 
<gdh> quite cool - preinstalled with XP Home and never actually booted XP once :)
<wulfepup> no raid ..  just one IDE HD
* pobstil licks wulfepup
<gdh> wulfepup: the 'virus option' is usually in the same screen as the enable level 2 cache  / ECC memory checking... on award bios it's in the top left of teh screen
<wulfepup> pobstil if I wasn't so durn frustrated right now.. I'd have a snappy come back.. but I don't so forgive me.
<amu> gdh: sorry didnt understand 
<gdh> amu: No worries - the install worked fine - was just a bit surprising to see that =)
<pobstil> mk :p
<wulfepup> PhoenixBIOS  (HP Pavilion laptop)
<gdh> Urg, who knows, then? :)
<wulfepup> Lang, time, date, parallel mode, secs to press F10 (to get to bios), passwords (3 types), HDD test (quick and slow) that's all that is configurable.
<gdh> ah nice and sanitised... :|
<amu> gdh: yep, ist just works, 2 possibiies where an installation could fails, is a.) virus peotection by bios settings, b.) unsuported unknown very new raid-systems, scsi 
<wulfepup> *sigh* yeah
<amu> s/ist/it
<wulfepup> should I go ahead an take my chances on letting Grub go to MBR instead of (hd0,1)?
<gdh> wulfepup: It's easy to add Windows' partition to grub's config if it gets it wrong
<wulfepup> ((why am I asking L:inux folk if I should take a chance on killing windows..LOL)
<gdh> .. and if all goes wrong
<gdh> you can boot with a DOS 6.22 floppy and run FDISK /MBR
<gdh> so, yes it's safe to try :)
<wulfepup> assuming I had A) a dos 6.22 floppy and B) a floppy drive..LOL
<amu> wulfepup: in 95% of all cases, you install to mbr
<gdh> haha :)
<gdh> wulfepup: there are doubtless bootable CD-R images you could use :)
<wulfepup> I'm tempted to run expert instead of linux....
<gdh> or make your own from a downloaded floppy image off the 'net
<wulfepup> true 'nuff
<gdh> Nero will let you create bootable CDs
<gdh> etc.
<sounix> hi
<sounix> como instalo ubuntu desde disketes
<wulfepup> ok in the Partition disks section.... if it has "#2 primary 4.5GB [lightning bolt]  [skull]  ext3 /" as the line for my Kubuntu  install .. is everything looking ok?
<wulfepup> I know the [skull]  is for format... what is teh lightning bolt?
<wulfepup> Grub worked on mbr ... and I successfully got into Windows as a test.
<wulfepup> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wulfepup> relief
<pobstil> moo
<monchy> oom
<pobstil> lol moo backwards
<monchy> :)
<Mez> hey
<Mez> is anyone in here using breezy?
<thoreauputic> Mez: only crazy people ;)
<Mez> damnit
<Mez> I need a crazy person
<pobstil> I resent that, some people here are crazy and aren't using breezy
<Mez> to test the konversation 0.18 package 
<thoreauputic> Mez: are you the Newb Gods person trying to organise mentors etc?
<Mez> I'm one of the nweb gods organisers
<Mez> but we havent got any plans for mentors (not thats been discussed to my knowledge)
<Mez> but I'm looking for volunteers to join the group
<thoreauputic> Mez: right - what's the best way to get started? email you?
<Mez> ah you wanna join
<Mez> yeah email me your contact details
<Mez> I'll add you onto the lsit
<Mez> and the mailing list
<thoreauputic> OK
<Mez> and idel in #ubuntu-newbie
<thoreauputic> right - I was there a few days ago but you weren't around
<thoreauputic> I'll rejoin now
<Mez> lol :d
<pobstil> DON"T YOU LOVE ME ANYMORE!!!!?????!?!?!?
<gdh> Well.. you didn't return our calls, or answer our letters... 
<gdh> so.. I'm afraid we found someone else...
<pobstil> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<gdh> Life's a bitch, money's a drag, and then you die =)
<gdh> ... and now here's Tom with the weather.
<pobstil> lol
<pobstil> where?
<gdh> only in your mind- if you want to know the weather, look outside.
<gdh> Yep, tonight there will be lots of weather. Dark weather, but weather nonetheless.
<pobstil> looking prety crappy tom
<penguinboy> Good Evening, Guys!
<pobstil> guten taag
<penguinboy> Guten Tag, Mein Herr
<pobstil> say what?
<penguinboy> Good Evening, My Master
<pobstil> haha
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> or is it Meina Dama
<penguinboy> my lady?
<pobstil> nah I'm a dude dude
<penguinboy> room sure is quiet tonight
<pobstil> very
<penguinboy> how long have you used Kubuntu?
<penguinboy> Welcome N17R0 
<pobstil> I don't use kubuntu. my kubuntu killed itself
<N17R0> oi
<penguinboy> what distro do you use then
<pobstil> ziggy
<pobstil> I use yoper at the momeny
<penguinboy> never heard of Ziggy
<pobstil> getting slackware though
<penguinboy> Yoper I have heard of
<pobstil> ziggy doesn't exist
<penguinboy> Don;t you have to compile everything in Slack????
<pobstil> nah
<pobstil> tzg packages
<penguinboy> Is there anything like APT or YAST or RPM in Slack?
<pobstil> theres tzg packages, and you just issue a command which I forget at the moment. like $thiscommand package.tzg
<pobstil> and it installs
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> so you do not have to comoile liek normal tarballs?
<penguinboy> like
<pobstil> nah but you can if you want
<penguinboy> I know Slack is popular
<pobstil> haha I don't even have slackware yet :p
<penguinboy> with a lot of people
<pobstil> yeah. the guy who made the linux kernel made slackware..
<penguinboy> Torvalds actually built the distro...perhaps I should give it a whirl
<pobstil> maaybee
<pobstil> yoper is very fast, but 2.1 is buggy. 2.2 will be heaps beter
<penguinboy> Welcome FireEgl 
* pobstil slaps FreEg1 with a big fat tuna and yodels
<pobstil> FireEg1 **
<pobstil> installpkg is the command install a package haha
<penguinboy> makes sense
<pobstil> yeah:p
<Mez> is it wrong of me to make the breezy install for konversation have #kubuntu as the default channel to join
<penguinboy> not at all
<penguinboy> I mean yes
<penguinboy> do not install breezy
<pobstil> he's doing testing or something
<Mez> penguinboy, I'm builidn ghte konversation-0.18-1ubuntu1 pacakge
<penguinboy> Hey sproingie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pobstil> lol don't get too excited
<Mez> I'm recompiling it to make it join here instead of #kde by default (dam it being a sponsored thing)
* pobstil watched penguinboy pee his pants
* sproingie waves
<penguinboy> Welcome kakalto 
<kakalto> yo
<pobstil> haha fresh
<kakalto> fresh?
* pobstil hisses
<pobstil> aww you left slackware
<penguinboy> there were 230 peple in there....whata crowd
<pobstil> come again:p
<Mez> +++ konversation-0.18/konversation/src/preferences.cpp
<Mez> @@ -68,7 +68,7 @@
<Mez>    serverGroup->addServer(server);
<Mez>    serverGroup->setIdentityId(identity->id());
<Mez>    Konversation::ChannelSettings channel;
<Mez> -  channel.setName("#kde");
<Mez> +  channel.setName("#kubuntu");
<Mez>    serverGroup->addChannel(channel);
<Mez>    m_serverGroupList.append(serverGroup);
<Mez> 
<pobstil> not cool
<Chislon> im getting increasingly tired of linux... for all the hype, it doesnt work very well in my experience... 2 things, 1 is tha ti have set in KDE components firefox to be the default browser, yet when i click open in browser, it opens in konqueror, 2, when i click mozilla, open in existing, it opens in a new window.. not the existing one...
<monchy> you should give konqueror a chance, it's not a bad little browser ;)
<penguinboy> I started with Red Hat 7.0...then went to Red Hat 9.0...Mandrake 9.1....SuSE 9.0a.....Fedora Core 1....Fedora Core 2...Ubuntu Warty....Ubuntu Hoary....and now Kubuntu Hoary!
<Chislon> thats not the point, the point is linux isnt doing what its supposed to... and thats getting annoying
<Chislon> i like firefox alot :)
<Chislon> atleast on windows
<Chislon> lol
<penguinboy> I think Linux works amazingly
<Chislon> well not nearly as well as windows so far... im hoping that will change, but im getting tired
<Mez> monchy - konq is annoying
<Chislon> (in my experience)
<kakalto> heheh. I get tired of windows..
<kakalto> too slow
<kakalto> too unstable
<pobstil> windows is just crapy
<penguinboy> Windoze has way too many problems
* pobstil spits
* penguinboy double spits
<Chislon> as much as people talk about how bad windows is, i rarely have hte problems that people talk about, and i dont see any of the greatness of linux yet, as it doesnt work...
<penguinboy> and Windo$e costs way too much!
* pobstil triple dipple spits outdooing penguinboy
<Chislon> the only reason my desktop has crashed recently is because the pos and the mobo arnt compatible
* penguinboy gives up spitting in shame
<pobstil> aww
<Chislon> i agree with linux's pricetag tho, and im hoping to learn how to use it, but i keep on trying when im tired and that doesnt help lol
<penguinboy> pobstil: are you in New Zealand????
<pobstil> yesm
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> beautiful country
<penguinboy> great backdrop for LOTR
<pobstil> haha yeah
<Chislon> lol
<penguinboy> what is the capitol of New Zealand?
<pobstil> penguinboy sounds like the name of a superhero
<pobstil> wellington
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy....www.penguinboy.us
<pobstil> joe missionary?
<kakalto> pobstil, where in NZ are you?
<penguinboy> a blogger.....who is a missionary somewhere in Asia
<pobstil> why? :p
<penguinboy> we wanna come for a visit
<Chislon> oh and i just realized something
<kakalto> just curious :P
<pobstil> o0o I live on 72 evergreen terrace
<penguinboy> LOL
<kakalto> lol, what
<penguinboy> LOL
<Chislon> perhaps its jsut that i already know what things windows will mess up, so that its just not  a surprise when it does ;) but i dont really have many problems with it
<penguinboy> Welceom Dennis!
<kakalto> auckland?
<pobstil> yeah
<Chislon> wiht linux i dont knwo whats going to mess up, so when it does its more inconvienient
<kakalto> hehe
<penguinboy> 72 Evergreen terrace, Auckland, New Zealand
<pobstil> yeah
<penguinboy> I am booking my flight as we speak
* pobstil rolls eyes
<pobstil> haha success
<penguinboy> at what?
<pobstil> 72 evergreen terrace. isn't that the simpsons address?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> do they live in Auckland?
<pobstil> lol
<pobstil> I just got asked what I forgot... I said I don't remember
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> the Simpsons do live at 72 Evergreen Terrace!
<pobstil> yeah
<pobstil> I live with the simpsons ??? :o
<penguinboy> kewl
<pobstil> lol
<penguinboy> They do a good job of maskign their New Zealand accents on the TV
<pobstil> who do
<pobstil> oh yeah haha
<penguinboy> Welceom Kamping_Kaiser 
<pobstil> are you german?
<penguinboy> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi penguinboy :)
<penguinboy> nein
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<pobstil> no kamping_kaiser, are you german?
<penguinboy> Das es Deutsch?
<penguinboy> WB Mez
<Kamping_Kaiser> pobstil, father is, have been there, but dont know much german
<mez> ty
<penguinboy> yw
<mez> typed command thinking it was mIRC
<mez> :(
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<penguinboy> mez is British?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hes in brittain
<mez> yes I am
<mez> why are you asking/how do you know
<penguinboy> I would love to visit Scotland and Wales and Ireland
<penguinboy> i can tel from your ip
<penguinboy> tell
<mez> ah
<mez> kk
<penguinboy> was New Zeland once n the British Empire?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> and AUS
<dstillz> But it's been independent for 98 years.
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps Kiwis around a bit with a large invasion
<penguinboy> lol
* kakalto slaps back
<kakalto> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> dstillz, longer
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<penguinboy> and the band played Waltzing Matilda
<kakalto> that's au, isn't it?
<penguinboy> wb _pobstil 
<_pobstil> wb?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<penguinboy> yes kakalto 
<dstillz> Hmm.
<penguinboy> http://www.google.com/linux
<dstillz> I can't find any pre-1906 stuff.
<penguinboy> oops
<_pobstil> penguinboy I love you
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> I LOVE YOU 2
<penguinboy> lol
* _pobstil kisses penguinboy
<_pobstil> :p
* penguinboy kisses _pobstil 
<penguinboy> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser takes pictures
<_pobstil> woo!
<kakalto> how can I force unmount a cd?
<kakalto> umount -f ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakalto, is it in use?
<kakalto> well, I'm trying to install a game, and the konsole says "it's in use", but the setup for the game wants a different cd
<_pobstil> where are you from penguinboy
<kakalto> it's a 2cd game
<penguinboy> Kentucky USA
<Mestapheles> "eject -f" ?
<_pobstil> good chicken?
<_pobstil> :D
<kakalto> Mestapheles, is it?
<penguinboy> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<penguinboy> <body><BLOCKQUOTE><PRE>ps waxf
<penguinboy> </PRE></BLOCKQUOTE><BLOCKQUOTE>
<penguinboy> to see the upper program that is being called below "mount <TT>/cdrom</TT>", and
<penguinboy> do:
<penguinboy> </BLOCKQUOTE>
<penguinboy> <BLOCKQUOTE><PRE>kill -9 $(pidof &lt;program_name&gt;)
<penguinboy> </PRE></BLOCKQUOTE><BLOCKQUOTE>
<dstillz> I can't get kubuntu to install.
<kakalto> Mestapheles, that tells "eject -floppy"
<penguinboy> (rude, I know). Then you'll be able to do:
<penguinboy> </BLOCKQUOTE>
<penguinboy> <BLOCKQUOTE><PRE>umount /cdrom</PRE></BLOCKQUOTE></body>
<penguinboy> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy, yeh
<Mestapheles> no I don't see a -f option.  I d recall having to pass "eject" as a super user
<_pobstil> "Microsoft isn't evil, they just make really crappy operating systems." - Linus Torvalds 
<kakalto> when I type "eject -h", it comes up with the Help.
<penguinboy> lol _pobstil 
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc theres an option to unmount a cd, and when the system realises its gone, it unmounts it 
<kakalto> there, it says "eject -f" will eject floppy
<penguinboy> type ps waxf
<Mestapheles> actually there is a -f option but it is something else
<kakalto> Mestapheles, that's exactly what I'm trying to tell you
<Mestapheles> sure
<_pobstil> can someone kill pobstil for me? it's me and it's just lost because xchat is messed up
<Kamping_Kaiser> itll die soon
<_pobstil> slooooowly
<thoreauputic> _pobstil: /msg nickserv ghost pobstil <password>
<_pobstil> whats that do
<thoreauputic> it kills pobstil :)
<_pobstil> I don't have a password..
<_pobstil> I'm not registered
<thoreauputic> you're out of luck then
<thoreauputic> boo hiss
<_pobstil> how do register your nick?
<monchy> register fast before someone steals your nick
<penguinboy> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<penguinboy> <body>kill -9 $(pidof &lt;program_name&gt;)</body>
<thoreauputic> _pobstil: /msg nickserv help
<penguinboy> Mestapheles: do this....type ps waxf to see the upper program that is being called below "mount /cdrom", and do kill -9 $(pidof <program_name>...then you will be abloe to do unmount /cdrom
<penguinboy> _pobstil: I think you go /NickServ HELP register
<_pobstil> done :D
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<_pobstil> pobstil.homelinux.net
<pobstil> woo! my name is registered
<monchy> The Amazing Adventures of Orneryboy... www.orneryboy.com
<pobstil> penguinboy christian?
<penguinboy> si
<pobstil> si?
<penguinboy> yes
<pobstil> oo si
<pobstil> me too
<penguinboy> Great!
<pobstil> :D
<penguinboy> pobstil: has pics on his site
<pobstil> over 4000...
<penguinboy> wher's one of you?
<pobstil> I'll find one
<penguinboy> k
<pobstil> http://pobstil.homelinux.net/LukesPics/05.06.03%20JV's%20Party/100_0676.jpg
<penguinboy> Welcome claydoh 
<claydoh> ty
<penguinboy> this sure is a slow download
<pobstil> yes, I only have dial up haha
<pobstil> sorry
<penguinboy> so you are hosting these pics on your dialup
<monchy> ouchy dial up lol
<pobstil> yeah
<pobstil> :p
<penguinboy> nice pic
<penguinboy> handsome young man
<penguinboy> what does pobstil mean
<pobstil> have you got kubuntu or ubuntu penguinboy
<penguinboy> kubuntu....I am niot partial to Gnome
<penguinboy> I love KDE
<pobstil> meeeeeeee tooooooo
<monchy> can't wait for kde 4 codename 'plasma'
<penguinboy> me either
<pobstil> how far away is that
<monchy> not sure, although i'm 100% positive it won't be ready for kubuntu breezy
<pobstil> october 14th 2006
<monchy> lol i think they were jerkin your chain
<penguinboy> lol
<pobstil> yeah :p
<penguinboy> http://aseigo.bddf.ca/?pID=1221
<penguinboy> interview transcript with KDE developer
<penguinboy> Aaron J. Seigo
<penguinboy> Welcoem Aluno!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_aluno_> wat da fuck
<penguinboy> no need for vulgarity
<_aluno_> ts my first time on this chat
<penguinboy> welcoem!
<penguinboy> good to have you _aluno_
<_aluno_> greetings from Portugal motherfuckers :)
<penguinboy> vulgarity is the mark of a person of little intelligence
<pobstil> haha
<_aluno_> go fuck yourself penguinboy
<monchy> :o
<_aluno_> and shut up
<pobstil> why are you so mean :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> trolling today _aluno_ ?
<penguinboy> you like that word don;t you.....do you know you know any words consisting of more than one syllable?
<monchy> he been here before kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure
<pobstil> he's just a troll ignore him
<_aluno_> I m not a fucking American or a British asshole....
<penguinboy> welcome back N17R0 
<N17R0> ty
<penguinboy> for that we are thankful
<pobstil> so where are you from _aluno_
<monchy> i don't mind the brits actually
<monchy> some hot women over there
<penguinboy> we would not want someone of your obvious low intelligence and poor grammar skills in America
<EvanCarroll> eww brits..
<_aluno_>  im not a fucking fascist...
<monchy> no, your just an idiot
<penguinboy> are you a regular fascist then?
<_aluno_> like your daddy
<_aluno_> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> his connections from portugal i think
<_aluno_> yeah idiot
<_aluno_> Portugal
<thoreauputic> _aluno_: your political leanings aside, your vocabulary is very limited
<penguinboy> are all Portugese or such low intelligence or are you the exception?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no loss
<penguinboy> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monchy> lol
<monchy> what a tool
<thoreauputic> well, what a pleasnt interlude in the day....
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> he has left the entire server
<monchy> aw
<monchy> look what you did penguinboy, you jinxed us all :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lo
<aluno> so do  you like the little Bush cock, no ?
<penguinboy> oh boy...he learned another word
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 more wasnt it?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> and YES....I do like President Bush
<monchy> what?!
<Chislon> how can i get more hten one sound to work in linux like does on windows? like i cant have to things that make sounds p at once with boht making sounds if this makes sense
<penguinboy> lol
<aluno> yeah yeah I understand your stupid language... 
<aluno> and you ?
<aluno> sabem portugues meus filhos da puta abrunhos
<penguinboy> now now
<aluno> ou preferem aprender enkuanto fodo a vossas maes e irmas
<aluno> preferem assim nao 
<aluno> :)
<penguinboy> such language
<Kamping_Kaiser> *tuts*
<aluno> tanbien puedo hablar en espaol
<aluno> me he comido el chocho a tu madre penguinboy
<aluno> haha
<aluno> stupid dumbs....
<monchy> hey aluno, how old are you?
<penguinboy> 5
<Chislon> i already fixed linux to make it work with sounds in flash, and it was like 5 min ago, now its not... why?
<aluno> nobody  is talking to you...asshole
<monchy> but i'm talking to you jerky
<monchy> so stop being an ass clown and answer my question
<aluno> I'am the necessary age to be your daddy...
<thoreauputic> interesting psychological study for some student: why do people use IRC to project their own problems onto others?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<penguinboy> Voc tem tais inteligncia pequena e gramtica pobre
<Mez> thoreauputic, isnt that what we're here for? to solve other peoples problems?
<monchy> kubuntu problems, not mental problems
<penguinboy> lol
<thoreauputic> Mez: I was referring to psychological projection
<aluno> penguinboy...is that a copy paste of a brasilian web ?
<Mez> :P
<aluno> fucking dumb
<aluno> hahah
<Mez> thoreauputic, I was making a crap joke
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<penguinboy> no
<monchy> any luck with the konversation problem Mez?
<aluno> Lot's of NAZis here....
<Kamping_Kaiser> ....
<pobstil> everyone ping him hardout
<penguinboy> Entiendo un poco espanol!~
<Mez> recompiling it monchy
<Mez> without the change
<thoreauputic> he hasn't heard of Godwin's Law, apparently...
<aluno> pero yo lo entiendo por completo... 
<Mez> to see if it's this random tester's problem
<aluno> penguinboy . Am I the dumb ?... three languages...
<penguinboy> entonces soy tan orgulloso de usted
<aluno> and you ...one ?...
<aluno> its like that... 
<thoreauputic> aluno: ni sa moce, boce
<thoreauputic> adieu, mon pauvre
<pobstil> haha
<penguinboy> lol
<pobstil> you are a nazi aluno
<aluno> what the fuck....give up...you suck...
<penguinboy> Aluno is a Nazi
<Kamping_Kaiser> alunos not smart enough
<aluno> this is no spanish...is shit...
<aluno> lol
<penguinboy> Aluno es el Nazi
<Kamping_Kaiser> the Nazis were cultured ppl
<aluno> thoreauputic  pd d mrde ...
<aluno> pobstil... and you the nigger...
<monchy> hey now
<pobstil> I'm no nigga
<thoreauputic> OK this is getting unfunny
<penguinboy> HEY
<aluno> well...so do you are a fag
<penguinboy> stopit at once
<pobstil> what does that mean? do you are a fag? :p
<aluno> es uma filha da puta paneleira...
<thoreauputic> Ok ops any moment
<aluno> pobstil shut up queer
<Mez> thoreauputic, noones online who has ops in here
<thoreauputic> Mez: I've let it drop in #ubuntu-devel
<aluno> thoreauputic who's your daddy ?...
<penguinboy> Aluno e um homosexual e amores a vestir se acima como uma menina pequena.
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> but the access list
<Mez> only lsits a few people
<Mez> and none of them are on line
<Mez> -ChanServ- -- Access List for [#kubuntu]  --
<Mez> -ChanServ- Num Level Hostmask                            Time since last use
<Mez> -ChanServ- --- ----- --------                            -------------------
<Mez> -ChanServ- 1   29    amu                                 17h 39m 14s
<Mez> -ChanServ- 2   29    haggai                              4d 11h 22m 34s
<_aluno_> penguinboy dont try man...you suck... this is no portuguese... is a shit like you
<Mez> -ChanServ- 3   30    fooishbar                           3d 1h 42m 58s
<Mez> -ChanServ- 4   29    Riddell                             17h 39m 14s
<thoreauputic> Mez: bob2 is online, it seems
<Mez> bob2 doesnt have access ehre
<thoreauputic> OK
<penguinboy> _aluno I have just put you on ignore...sorry!  Goodbye!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<monchy> woohoo
<penguinboy> yes
<Mez> ok
<_aluno_> hahahahahahaha
* Mez doesnt know who daniels is
<Mez> bhut nice to see you
<daniels> tem words or less, what's the problem?
<penguinboy> he is an op
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*aluno@*.uevora.pt]  by daniels
* _aluno_ was kicked off #kubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<penguinboy> _aluno_ is using profanity
<monchy> awesome, thanks daniels
<penguinboy> thanks
<daniels> np
<monchy> he'll probably go to #ubuntu now lol
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm ready
<penguinboy> KK are you an op?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope.
<Kamping_Kaiser> but I'm in there, so i ahve to put up with him
<penguinboy> whois says he is online but not in a room
<penguinboy> no he is gone
<penguinboy> now
<Mez> night all
<Mez> I fixed that konv pronblem
<penguinboy> night Mez!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<monchy> night Mez, thanks for backporting konv
<Kamping_Kaiser> hes ofline
<Mez> monchy
<Mez> backported and updated fopr breezy
* Kamping_Kaiser has to update backports list
<monchy> nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine still points at ubuntuforusm :S
<penguinboy> does anyone know when stable Breezy is being released?
<monchy> mm banana bread
<monchy> octoberish i think
<penguinboy> great
<Kamping_Kaiser> 5.10
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<monchy> 6.0 after that right
<penguinboy> Warty...Hoary...Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> work with the numbers your given
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, 6.4
<Mez> penguinboy, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Shuddertrix> 6.4 after that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its year.month
<penguinboy> thanks Mez
<Shuddertrix> Then 6.10, 7.4, 7.10, 8.4, 8.10, 9.4, 9.10, 10.4, 10.10, 11.4, 11.10, I think you get it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, 6.4, 7.0, 7.6 etc
<monchy> wonder what names will be next
<penguinboy> yes
<Shuddertrix> I just went in a pattern, being tired in all.
<penguinboy> I would like Penguiny
<Kamping_Kaiser> perky penguin was up for debate
<monchy> lol i like it
<penguinboy> Warty...Hoary...breezy...Penguiny
<monchy> flamy flamingo
<monchy> o.O
<Kamping_Kaiser> there was a thread on the forums to discuss things
<penguinboy> Warty Warthog...Hoary Hedgehog...Breezy what?
<monchy> badger
<Shuddertrix> Badger
<Kamping_Kaiser> Badger
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<penguinboy> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> get the idea ;P
<penguinboy> then definitely...Perky Penguin should follow
<theshoe> quick question: just installed kubuntu and then installed the fglrx drivers for my 9200, now i cant change refresh rate - how do i do this
<penguinboy> Airy Aardvark...Breezy Badger...Chillin' Chihuahua...Dancing Doe...Effervecing Elephant....Fancyfooting Frog....Grooming Gorilla...Hoary Hedgehog...Illuminting Iguana.....Jumping Jackrabit....
<monchy> the chihuahua one is good
<theshoe> in the control panel it says :"Your X server does not support resizing and rotating the display. please update..."
<Kamping_Kaiser> *subject to change without notice ;)
<thoreauputic> Wobbly Wallaby...
<penguinboy> i like that one
<monchy> send it in ;p
<penguinboy> night guys!
<monchy> night pb
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. night mate
<pobstil> a hoy hoy
<monchy> yoh yoh a
<pobstil> lol
<monchy> woohoo ET in 30 minutes
<pobstil> et?
<monchy> enemy territory
<pobstil> alrighty
<monchy> free game
<pobstil> woo
<monchy> fps, based on RTCW (return to castle wolfenstein)
<pobstil> ok
<monchy> no idea what it is?
<pobstil> nope
<Octane> does the kernel source come iwht kubuntu 5.03
<Octane> *4
<pobstil> where did penguinboy go
<monchy> http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/enemyterritory/ there you go
<monchy> & he went to sleep
<pobstil> mk
<Octane> i dont have access to the internet on my kubuntu box yet and i wanna put the kernel source on it
<Octane> what exactly should i get
<Octane> the box is a kubuntu 5.04 box
<Octane> uname -a says 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<pobstil> pinging is phun
<pobstil> why not put internet on your kubuntu box while you put the sources on
<Octane> because i need the kernel soruce in order to compile the drivers for my NIC
<pobstil> does kubuntu pick them up with the kernel it has
<Octane> no it does not
<Octane> i need the kernel source in order to compile the drivers
<Octane> once i get the kernel soruce where do i put it? in /usr/src ?
<thoreauputic> Octane: it's unusual for a nic to be unsupported - are you sure it isn't available in the default kernel , so you could just modprobe it?
<Octane> im telling you its unsupported
<Octane> its a brand new mobo
<thoreauputic> Octane: OK - i believe you - just asking
<Octane> lspci says Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd: Unknown device
<Octane> thoreauputic i know :)
<Octane> once i get the source though what do i do
<Octane> excuse the ignorance
<Octane> im used to packages :)
<thoreauputic> so am I ;) Possibly, though, the headers would be enough?
<Octane> thoreauputic its okay i got the src
<Octane> how the hell is gcc not found
<scott> can anyone tell me how to change the refresh rate of my monitor? just installed kubuntu and the fglrx drivers and now i cant change refresh rate
<Octane> its in your xorg.conf file
<Octane> why the hell is gcc not installed
<scott> i have tried that - in control panel it says something about not being able to resize and rotate and haveing to upgrade
<scott> it says please update to 4.3
<scott> how do i do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, by default?
<scott> if no one can help me with this problem, can anyonme tell me how i install mplayer
<monchy> anyway i can check to see what my current refresh rate is
<hussam> monchy: screen refresh rate? right click on desktop >configure desktop >Display
<monchy> hm, says 75 but it doesn't feel like 75 if that makes sense
<abisen> where do i report bugs in kubuntu ?? or apps that come with kubuntu ... for example kaffeine even after quitting keeps running i can see it in the process table taking away all my CPU cycle 
<abisen> it is very reproduceble problem .. 
<hussam> abise: report bugs here https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hussam> abisen*
<abisen> thanks
<pobstil> hey, with sftp, how do you put a folder, and all it's contents, including other folders
<madison> hi
<pobstil> hi:)
<hussam> does the firefox in backports-staging have the latest security fix regarding the frames?
<madison> hi pobstil how r u?/
<pobstil> I'm alright thanks madison :) how are you?
<madison> im fine too
<madison> where r u from?
<pobstil> nz
<pobstil> you?
<madison> indonesia
<madison> nice to know u
<pobstil> :)
<madison> hows nz?
<pobstil> beautiful
<madison> yeah i know it amazing place to visit
<pobstil> have you been here>
<pobstil> ?
<madison> nope but heard it a lot
<pobstil> ok
<madison> about maori?is that right?
<pobstil> uh huh
<madison> nice introduction and culture
<el_zor0> has anyone here successfully build xdoom?
<el_zor0> I'm trying to build ps doom
<el_zor0> the old system admin tool based on the origonal doom where you run arround shooting processes to kill them on your box
<Kaiser_essen> hahha
<el_zor0> I can't make the damn thing compile, the code is so old its tweaked for old 486 era asembler compilers and gcc can't build it
<Kaiser_essen> lol. might look into that
<el_zor0> http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<el_zor0> psdoom screenshots
<pobstil> good evening
<randabis> hi
<bigbill52a> i have the correct ati drivers installed...glxgears works fine..gl screensavers in gnome work fine...however...when i bring up the control panel in either 3.4.0 or 3.4.1 and just touch a gl screensaver in the control panel...my machine locks up completely
<bigbill52a> it is very consistent...happens every time..other screen savers work fine...just the gl ones lock my machine completely
<bigbill52a> tried the latest debian...with the appropriate ati driver...no problem
<bigbill52a> however the latest debian doesnt have the unofficial guide for all the multimedia
<bigbill52a> or all the extra resources...
<tux0010> hi everyone
<tux0010> i tried installing kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu (amd 64)
<tux0010> but it errored out saying "come packages could not be downloaded - md5 checksum error)
<tux0010> any ideas how to fix this?
<bigbill52a> some of the mirrors are experiencing problems
<xxenon> KDE not responding when k3b is starting a record (10 seconds) and finalizing the disc (15 seconds)....someone else experienced that ?
<bigbill52a> tux look in your sources.list
<tux0010> bigbill52a, opened it up
<tux0010> bigbill52a, should i change something in it?
<bigbill52a> do you have us?
<tux0010> yes
<tux0010> us.archive.ubutntu.....
<bigbill52a> just delete the two letters us in front of each entry...
<bigbill52a> so it reads archive instead of us.archive
<bigbill52a> and then save as,
<bigbill52a> and then apt-get update
<bigbill52a> and then try your install again
<tux0010> bigbill52a, thanks...lemme give that a shot real qk
<bigbill52a> let me know if it dont work..i had to do the same thing earlier
<bigbill52a> brb
<bigbill52a> back
<bigbill52a> very quick smoke
<tux0010> bigbill52a, i think it worked
<tux0010> lemme try and go into kde and see
<bigbill52a> be sure to update first
<tux0010> bigbill52a, done :)
<tux0010> bigbill52a, worked like a charm :)
<tux0010> you are a genius
<tux0010> :)
<tux0010> bigbill52a, i am going to log into kde full time
<tux0010> brb
<bigbill52a> i am just passing it on
<bigbill52a> someone helped me earlier
<bigbill52a> warning....the ati drive in restricted modules is not an xorg driver..it is an xfree driver...
<bigbill52a> the fglrxconfig produces an xfree.conf
<bigbill52a> not an xorg.conf
<bigbill52a> that is using the sources.list from the guide
<bigbill52a> if anyone needs help installing the ati driver just pm me
<LadyRoot> hi, can anyone tell me which packet do I need to apt-get install, to hace iso8859-2 fonts in Konqueror?
<LadyRoot> *have
<tux0010> does anyone know how i can set the dpi ?
<spiral> hi
<pobstil> hullo all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<pobstil> anything been happening
<Kamping_Kaiser> noope
<pobstil> awwe
<pobstil> oh the deadness
<blanco> help me please, im looking for a panish cannel, an i dont know how
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if there is one
<mindspin> toast
<jkeel> hi all
<jkeel> I'm trying to get the new automake to compile kde
<jkeel> I've tried sudo update-alternatives --config automake
<jkeel> but that says: 'No alternatives found for automake.'
<spiral> does anyone here know how I could have a french version of amaroK in hoary ?
<Octane> can someone please tell me why is it that gcc doesnt come with kubuntu 5.04
<spiral> Octane: just do apt-get install gcc, it's on the cd...
<Octane> i need gcc to compile something so that i could get my NIC working
<Octane> and i dont have a nic
<Octane> ei mean a working one
<spiral> Octane: it's on the cd, I told you
<Octane> since the drivers are so new
<Octane> i see
<spiral> it's just not installed by default, but you can install it
<spiral> happily for me too... I need to build my own kernel to have it working
<Octane> how the hell is gcc not installed by default
<spiral> Octane: a distribution for beginners... They consider a true beginner doesn't need gcc
<bigkeith> how do i install .deb
<Octane> spiral whats the pkg name gcc?
<spiral> Octane: yes, that's it
<spiral> bigkeith: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Octane> yes thanks very much my friend
<bigkeith> thanx
<Octane> omg new qt!
<spiral> Octane: ;-)
<Octane> is that on the cd too?
<Tm_T> =)
<Octane> let me apt-cache search
<Octane> spiral waht do you suggest i do? i need several packages in order to make menuconfig for my linux source
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey, Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hullo
<spiral> Octane: something like libncurses-dev is also on CD I think
<Octane> nope, only libncurses5 and libncursesw5
<Octane> no dev pkg
<Octane> i really need some help
<buz> apt-get build-dep linux
<Octane> i dont have access to the internet
<buz> well youre probably lost then
<Octane> thats an understatement
<Octane> i need to compile drivers for my nic
<Octane> which need the linux sourc
<Octane> and i cant make menuconfig because i need a bunch of deps
<othernoob> which program do i need to extract files from an .ace archive ? unace doesn't want to extract them 
<buz> there's something wrong with the fonts after the kde3.4.1 updatre
<buz> some pdfs look whacked now
<Firetech> I like Linux... I just bought a DVD-burner and installed it. Drivers were included, but in Linux, it just worked :D
<othernoob> drivers for what ?
<Firetech> drivers for the DVD-burner
<Firetech> Drivers for Windows, that is
<othernoob> yes of course, but what would they do?
<Firetech> I don't know, I don't use windows...
<othernoob> heh..mmh.. never had a burner that needed drivers to burn..mmh..
<othernoob> and i've had a few ;)
<Firetech> My old CD-burner seems to be broken
<othernoob> why
<Firetech> It started to cause "ATAPI reset time-out" in the syslog, and immideatly after that, the system just stalls.
<Firetech> kernel panic I guess, but I never saw the message
<othernoob> but it burned fine?
<Firetech> It can be because I told it to use DMA, but it can also be because the IDE cable wasn't 100% correctly installed
<Firetech> It burned fine, yes
<Firetech> When I started to remove it, I saw that the IDE cable wasn't 100% into its slot on the Motherboard.
<Firetech> anyway, Now I can burn _any_ format ;)
<othernoob> oooooh.. dvd-+r9/ram ?
<Firetech> DVD+/-R/RW (including +R DL) and DVD-RAM
<Firetech> and of course, CD-R/RW
<Firetech> too bad k3b doesn't rupport DL yet :P
<Firetech> *support
<othernoob> dl ? doublelayer ?
<Firetech> yup
<othernoob> ah okay, thats what i meant with r9 ;)
<Firetech> ok
<othernoob> which burner is it ?
<Firetech> an LG GSA-4163RBB (RBB = Black, B = White). I got it for just 629 SEK, too (~82.5698 USD)
<othernoob> sek= swedish kronen ?
<Firetech> yes
<othernoob> your burner sounds pretty good :)
<Firetech> it surely does :)
<Firetech> too bad I lost some of my savings for an Acer Ferrari...
<othernoob> yea.. what are you gonna do with your old burner ? 
<Firetech> It's lying on my bed, guess I'll stomp on it or something :P
<othernoob> lol i used to take em apart before buying a new one. checking the lense for nicotine (saved me some money and/or got me an extra burner) ;)
<Firetech> I'll maybe take it apart and steal the laser thingie :)
<theD3viL> Has anyone seccfully installed and run shoutcast server? I have problems - it says its sleeping.
<othernoob> well if it needs some rest then let it sleep ;) 
<othernoob> naa, haven't. sorry ;)
<theD3viL> :S
<theD3viL> what about mozilla-mplayer ?
<othernoob> i dont use mozilla :/
<theD3viL> yes, but with what do you playing internet radio (php) ??
<theD3viL> http://www.radiohit.si/live/hitlive.php
<theD3viL> with.. ?
<Firetech> theD3viL: you don't play a php file
<Firetech> php is a scripting language mostly used for webpages
<theD3viL> yes i know.. but i cant write different - my english is very bad =)
<theD3viL> Firetech: can u test the link? pls.. i just wanna know with which programm
<Firetech> mozilla-mplayer want's to play it for me
<theD3viL> but, it works ?
<Firetech> I don't know
<theD3viL> =/
<Firetech> It works
<theD3viL> ffs, how ?
<theD3viL> why i cant play ?
<Firetech> I did nothing
<theD3viL> can u give me your /etc/mplayerplugin.conf?
<Firetech> I use firefox 1.0.4, but it's the official version (directly from mozilla.org)
<Firetech> theD3viL: I haven't touched that file
<theD3viL> i did.. thats why :)
<Firetech> so it should be the default
<theD3viL> wait a sec
<Firetech> just uninstall mozilla-mplayer completely (purge if you use apt-get/dpkg) and then reinstall it, and the config file should be restored
<theD3viL> aha
<theD3viL> tnx
<theD3viL> installing...
<theD3viL> Still doesnt work :(
<theD3viL> uu..
<theD3viL> works .. but .. weard sound
<theD3viL> ..
<theD3viL> and dont plays videos.. =/
<othernoob> Firetech, would you know a program to extract ace files?
<othernoob> unace doesnt work for me
<othernoob> i get an "unknown compression method" error
<Firetech> no, I don't
<Octane> how much swap should i do for 1gb of ram
<Octane> 2048?
<buz> likely you wont ever need it but 1gb should be plenty
<_jr> Mez: dood
<Mez> er
<Mez> hello +jr
<Octane> thanks buz
<Mez> _jr *
<Mez> whoever you are
<Mez> ah
<Mez> mr riddell
<Mez> :P
<Mez> lol
* Mez took a while to get that
<Mez> ctcp- _jr version
<Funzo> can i upgrade kde while its running? or do I need to exit kde first?
<Mez> Funzo - I managed to upgrade while it was running - just make sure you restart X after (ctrl + alt +backspace)
<Funzo> ok
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> and if things crash
<Mez> dont worry too much
<Funzo> hahaha
<Funzo> i know
<Mez> jsut wait until it's done, then restart X
<Mez> though to be fair
<Mez> nothign crashed for me
<Mez> at all
<Funzo> hehe
<Funzo> ok
<Funzo> gonna quit evrything first.... even tho i know it shudnt make a diff
<penguinboy> Morning, Guys!
<Mez> afternoon
<penguinboy> hey Mez!
<Mez> hola
<penguinboy> how is the UK today?
<Mez> I dont know I havent looked yet
<penguinboy> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi penguinboy
<penguinboy> hey KK
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, did you try that gaim upload i did?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent installed, no
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'v been fighting cedega
<penguinboy> which is better Kopete or Gaim?
<Tm_T> Gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooooh
<Mez> penguinboy - in my opinion, gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo gaim
<penguinboy> i'll go get it
<Mez> but... I did use kopete for a whiel caus eit was purdy and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats 3, what more could you want ;)
<Mez> but stopped cause of a bug in ti (which has now been fixeD)
<penguinboy> got it
<penguinboy> i am having trouble siging onm
<penguinboy> how do you make Gaim work?
<penguinboy> Is Gaim dependent upon AIM,....do I need an AIM account?
<Mez> you dont have to use AIm on it
<Kamping_Kaiser> you dont need, but can have
<Kamping_Kaiser> the aim in gaim is not to do with aim
<Kamping_Kaiser> its GAIM Aint in Instant Mesanger (iir)
<penguinboy> it always disconnects me...says incorrect nickname or password
<penguinboy> mmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> your nickname is "screen name"
<Kamping_Kaiser> what protocl?
<penguinboy> like PenguinBoy
<Kamping_Kaiser> irc? yes
<Octane> i dont want to write grub to the MBR i want to do so to my boot partition (/dev/sda1) [which i created as bootable] 
<Octane> but when i write grub to that part during the installation grub gives me an errror
<penguinboy> welcome iuliux and bbna
<Octane> can someone please help me this is very frustrating
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, what error?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can try and help ;)
<Octane> oh great!
<Octane> well its not the error im concerned about
<Octane> im just gonna reinstall
<Octane> i just want to put the boot loader on a boot partition
<Octane> and not the MBR
<Octane> but when i write the boot lader to /dev/sda1 (where the boot part is) it doesnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, you can fix the mbr without a reinstall
<Octane> how would i do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> the Ubuntu cd at least has a rescue mode
<penguinboy> <pre class="SCREEN"><tt class="COMPUTEROUTPUT">root (hd0,0)
<penguinboy>         kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.18-0.12-jul2001 ro root=/dev/hda3</tt></pre>
<penguinboy> oops
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser its okay imn gonna reinstall everything anyway
<Octane> but i wanna get itright this time
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. you keep doing that penguinboy
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser but what am i doing wrong
<Octane> i have 4 partitions, 1 primary boot 2 primary root 3 primary swap 5 logical home
<Octane> and i want the boot loader on the boot partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> just the one hdd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> why dont you want to overwrite the MBR?
<Octane> bercuase i may eventually want to install windows or something
<Octane> and dual boot
<Octane> for*
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, if you install windows, just go and rescue grub
* Kamping_Kaiser did this'
<Octane> hmmm
<Octane> okay!
<Octane> mbr it is
<Octane> i guess i can always fix things
<Octane> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> head back if you have problems
<dadan> hi I need to know packages that kubuntu repository have, where i can get it
<Octane> etc/apt/sources.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> you mean a list of every package in the repos?
<Octane> apt-cache search whatever
<dadan> Kamping_Kaiser: yup
<Octane> apt-cache list ?
<Octane> apt-cache --help
<dadan> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache dump
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser how would i get a boot partition going though
<Kamping_Kaiser> i recomend |less
<Octane> hypotically speaking :)
<Octane> hypothetically even
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, what do you want the boot partition for?
<Octane> 'because windows overwrites the mbr
<Kamping_Kaiser> leave space at the start of the drive, you install doze, and it kills grub.
<Kamping_Kaiser> then
<Kamping_Kaiser> you go and launch the install cd , and when it gives the Ubuntu /Kubuntu prompt, type rescue
<Kamping_Kaiser> it drops into a shell, and you type "grub-install /dev/sda[1?] "
<Kamping_Kaiser> and your set
<Octane> i dont understand, i have the boot part, its got a bootable flag, and then i put grub on /dev/sda1 and it didnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats it in short
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry for flood
<Octane> thats a good flood :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the boot partition is where the part of the system goes that is used to boot the system
<Kamping_Kaiser> system == Linux/bsd/hurd/whatever
<Kamping_Kaiser> not windows :O
<Octane> so should i just leave 100 megs at the beginning of the drive mark it boot and still write grub to MBR
<dadan> hi i need messengger that support webcam is kubuntu have it
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, you dont need a /boot partition on a system
<Kamping_Kaiser> its mostly for security
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo
<Octane> it goes in root part
<Octane> should i mark it bootable/
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan, depends on the webcam i expect
<Octane> yah depends on webcam
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, a good reason to have /boot on a seperate partition, is that when the OS has loaded, that data is no longer used. if you writ protect the partition, you will always have a clean boot
<Octane> ahh thank you
<Octane> good to know
<Kamping_Kaiser> so its especialy good for servers
<dadan> i have mycam 
<dadan> how abouy gyache
<Octane> try gnomemeeting dadan
<dadan> how about gyache
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, this is #Kubuntu
<Octane> lol
<Octane> :X
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<dadan> knomemeeting i guess LOL
<dadan> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Octane> :)
<Octane> ya just put a k in fropnt of it
<dadan> heuheuhueh
<iuliux> what is the command for copiing a folder+it's subforders?
<iuliux> *copying
<Kamping_Kaiser> cp
<Kamping_Kaiser> cp -R
<shogouki> -r
<Kamping_Kaiser> r==R
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<shogouki> seems
<iuliux> thamks guys
<iuliux> *thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dadan> how i can install GCC in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install gcc-3.*
<Kamping_Kaiser> * being 3 or 4
<dadan> which better
<Kamping_Kaiser> not so much better, but go with 4
<Kamping_Kaiser> and get gcc3.4-docs as well
<dadan> apt-get install gcc-4 <-- like this
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install 3.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> *
<dadan> how
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dadan> sorry i've to much ask, but i'm newbie
<dadan> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gcc-4 is out, but its not well supported by K/Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats cool :)
<dadan> heehehe
<dadan> i need gcc to compiling eggdrop
<Kamping_Kaiser> i asked most questions as well, thats why i know some answers
<dadan> ohh Kamping_Kaiser  you so kind
<dadan> hahahahha
<dadan> lol
<dadan> if i get packages from debian repository what architecture should i get
<dadan> sarge 
<dadan> woody
<dadan> or sid
<dadan> if i get packages from debian repository what architecture should i get
<dadan> sarge 
<dadan> woody
<dadan> or sid
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol that was funny
<Kamping_Kaiser> you timed that message just right to screw me ;)
<dadan> hehehhe
<dadan> Kamping_Kaiser: hooh
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> getting from Debian sarge preferably
<Kamping_Kaiser> but idealy you dont use Debian packages
<dadan> i need wine
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser now i instlaled grub to the MBR and i still get an error with grub!
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, what error
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan, Ubuntu has it
<Octane> error 15
<dadan> to launch my windows aplication
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan its in universe
<dadan> how i can install wine
<Octane> so i loaded in rescue and did grub-install /dev/sda1 and i got the error "/boot/grub/stage2 no read correctly"
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan, do you know how to use kynaptic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, not sure i can help with that :S i dont recognise it
<dadan> nop
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.. ok
<dadan> how to use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use Ubuntu
<dadan> ooo
<Kamping_Kaiser> so we will edit the file by hand
<Kamping_Kaiser> open up a terminal
<dadan> it's same with gynaptic isn't
<dadan> :P
<b1rkoff> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> (called konsole)
<b1rkoff> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P Synaptic
<dadan> Kamping_Kaiser: then
<b1rkoff> Octane: whats wrong ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> type "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Octane> b1rkoff: grub gives me error 15 when it tries to load on boot
<Octane> b1rkoff: i first tried installing it to /dev/sda1 (my boot part) and that didnt work, so i tried to do it to MBR and i get the same error
<dadan> Octane: try to change your hardisk mode from lba to chs in bios
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan, try "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Kamping_Kaiser> ping! dadan
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to go to bed
<dadan> heuehueheu
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just noticed its 1:08 am here
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1L09
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1:09 even
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser where are you
<Kamping_Kaiser> Adelaide, Australia, +930 hours
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol -> Lady Luck brings added income today.  Lady friend takes it away tonight.
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser ive been to adelaide
<Octane> and to kangaroo island too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
<dadan> 61.157.139.19 <--- how i can trace this ip in kubuntu
<Octane> actually funny story about adelaide -- i met a girl on ICQ who lived there totally randomly prior to going to there (this is 8 years ago)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long for?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dadan, with host
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whois
<Octane> and i met her in adeliade
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, does it get better ? ;)
<Octane> we hooked up
<Octane> it was totally random
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apollo2011> I am trying to compile WineX from source and I installed ok following the instructions at http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs and used the .wine directory available on the site but now I get the below error when I try to run a downloaded version of dcom98.exe:
<apollo2011> > ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~/Downloads$ wine dcom98.exe
<apollo2011> > wine: chdir to /home/ksut/.wine/wineserver-Playroom1-Ubuntu : No such file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> where do you live?
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser i cant live out in the sticks man
<Octane> need urban
<Octane> too lonely i guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. YOUR ON IRC
<seth_k> _chris : what messagn do you get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<seth_k> _chris, are you using the US archives? (http://us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<_chris> yes
<seth_k> _chris, known issue. You'll just have to wait
<seth_k> _chris, or switch sourcelists to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> ca and us are confirmed bad at this time
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<_chris> seth_k, thanks
<seth_k> _chris, you can try this thread in the Ubuntu Forums for updates: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40856
<seth_k> _chris, you might try backports for firefox unless you don't like using them
* dadan eat fried rice
<dadan> hummm nyummi
<_chris> _seth_k, I just changed my sources.list file - worked like a charm by changing sources.
<seth_k> _chris, good to hear, have fun!
<_chris> have another question - I have a secondary hard drive /dev/hdb1 that mounts through fstab to /home/chris/storage
<_chris> in Mandrake 10.1, the owner, user permissions were set to chris - with Kubuntu the owner, user is 501??
<_chris> any ideas why that happens
<seth_k> can you paste your fstab entry?
<_chris> '/dev/hdb1 /home/chris/storage ext3 defualts 1 2'
<Shuddertrix> Hopefully with defaults spelled correctly?
<seth_k> pwnt
<_chris> yes :)
<seth_k> don't you need user,defaults ?
<seth_k> although never seen the user not be root and be some sort of numbe
<seth_k> r
<_chris> i basically used the same fstab entry that i used in Mandrake.  Figured the same would work
<seth_k> you could do something like this
<seth_k> defaults,user,uid=chris,gid=whatever
<seth_k> either one of your gids, or root, or a new gid
<seth_k> however you want to work access to the storage drive
<seth_k> although in the end, why does it matter what the mount is owned to, as long as you set umask appropriately
<seth_k> am reading mount(8) and it doesn't appear you can set uid and gid on an ext3 mount :/
<_chris> i think the reason it is 501 now is because chris was 501 when I had Mandrake as my OS
<_chris> and now Kubuntu doesn't know who 501 is
<wizzard> hi
<wizzard> does anybody know where can I get apt-get source for Krita? (KOffice graphics program)
<Chameleon22> hi all, just did apt-get phpdoc and it installed and all, but trying to run it on a script and i cant bloodey find the executable
<Firetech> Chameleon22: phpdoc contains the documentation for php, it's only a manual.
<Firetech> LG GSA-4163B (LG)
<Firetech> woot
<Chameleon22> uh crap
<Firetech> wrong thing to paste
<Firetech> This package provides the documentation for the PHP4 scripting language.
<Firetech>  It is mostly complete now, but it undergoes continual improvements.
<Chameleon22> whats the name of the actual documentor?
<Firetech> documentor?
<Chameleon22> to run on scripts to generate api type of docs
<Firetech> I didn't know that thing existed, and I don't know what it's good for
<Chameleon22> well it oes lol
<Chameleon22> *does
<Chameleon22> Firetech: uhh its a pear pkg ... silly me
<wizzard> pls, how can I add a source for an unstable KOffice to my apt-get config file?
<penguinboy> wizzard go through Synaptic
<penguinboy> then click on settings and then repositories and then place a check mark in all bozes
<penguinboy> that would be the easiest way
<penguinboy> in Linux there are hard ways and there are easy ways
<wizzard> penguinboy, ok, but I need to add some line to my apt-get config file
<el_zor0> quit konnection reset by peer
<Tm_T> haha
<thakat> I have the latest version of Kubuntu running (5.04) When I get open firefox it stalls for about 20-40 seconds before anything happens. Anytime I click a hyperlink or post anything the same delay happens. I have Qwest DSL. Funny thing about this is I have a dual boot system and windows gets on it really quick with no lag. How do I make it work right?
<thakat> and I'm behind a router.
<liz4rd> where are the icons stored :P
<liz4rd> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thakat> is that for me?
<liz4rd> yeah
<dadan> how i can install tcl in kubuntu
<thakat> Anything I need to do after I get the upgrades?
<liz4rd> thakat: not really
<liz4rd> and if firefox keeps doing that...maybe compile it?
<thakat> cool thanks
<liz4rd> firstsudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<liz4rd> then compile it if you want
<liz4rd> it might work
<thakat> I don't think it is the browser.  All internet related apps share the same problem.
<liz4rd> then its your nic :P
<dadan> how i can install tcl in kubuntu
<thakat> thanks again I'
<thakat> I'll keep my fingers crossed
<liz4rd> dadan: google.com <-- use the force
<liz4rd> dadan: try the ubuntu wiki
<liz4rd> or is there a kubuntu one?
<somez> hi everyone!
<liz4rd> hi\
<somez> guys don't you know where can I find a package for the latest gaim?
<liz4rd> yup
<somez> ubuntu repositories has only 1.1.4
<somez> but the latest gaim is 1.3.1
<liz4rd> is it
<liz4rd> *checks his version*
<somez> :-)
<liz4rd> i changed my repos so i dont know for sure
<Somez> wich version of gaim are you using?
<liz4rd> 1.1.4
<Somez> :-((
<Somez> so I must use the source
<Somez> are you using firefox?
<liz4rd> yes
<Somez> because gaim prevents my firefox from typing an url :-((
<liz4rd> eh?
<Somez> if gaim is active, I can't type urls in firefox...
<liz4rd> thats messed
<Shuddertrix> you could try to autopackage too.
<Somez> strange bug
<Somez> what is autopackage?
<Somez> is it working under ubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> err, try the autopackage i mean
<Shuddertrix> it might work
* liz4rd hands it over to Shuddertrix :P (he's much better at helping people ;)
<Shuddertrix> Me? Helping people? I just lead them in circles.
<penguinboy> lol
<liz4rd> lol!
<Bicchi> i noticed that everytime kde start my desktop icons are rearranged in a different order. how can i maintain the same sorted order every time.
<liz4rd> install xfce4
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> jk dont listen to me
<penguinboy> right click on desktop...click on icons...click on align to grid
<Bicchi> i have that set but my icons a grouped by different columns
<dadan> The following packages will be upgraded:
<dadan>   binutils bzip2 dcoprss gdb gzip imagemagick kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 kdenetwork kdenetwork-filesharing
<dadan>   kdenetwork-kfile-plugins knetworkconf knewsticker kopete kpf kppp krdc krfb kwifimanager libbz2-1.0 libgnutls11
<dadan>   libmagick6 libpq3 librss1 libtiff4 libxine1 linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb openoffice.org
<dadan>   openoffice.org-bin openoffice.org-kde openoffice.org-l10n-en openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us tcpdump ttf-opensymbol
<dadan> 36 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dadan> Need to get 183kB/109MB of archives.
<dadan> After unpacking 12.3kB disk space will be freed.
<dadan> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<dadan> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main kwifimanager 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1 [183kB] 
<dadan> Fetched 183kB in 15s (12.1kB/s)
<dadan> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kwifimanager_3.4.0-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<dadan> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<dadan> whats wrong
<dadan> how i can fix it
<KaiL_> know.
<KaiL_> server broken
<dadan> any ideas what should i do
<Octane> whats the firs tthing one should do once you get a new kubuntu box up?
<Octane> apt-get update/upgrade?
<Bicchi> penguinboy: i have the align to grid set but my icons a grouped by different columns. i want to list them just like windows does. Fill the first column then the second, etc.
<dadan> <Octane> whats the firs tthing one should do once you get a new kubuntu box up? <-- do you mean that i should restart my computer
<dadan> ?
<Octane> huh??:?
<dadan> :)
* dadan newbie
<Bicchi> Octane: get to know ubuntu like undertand how to use synaptic. 
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> Bicchi: then click on desktop....icons...and then align vertically...viola...Windows style
<penguinboy> Synaptic is KEWL!
<Bicchi> penguinboy: but after i restart kde the icons go back to missalign and are spread in dfferent columnns
<penguinboy> mmm mmm one sec
<Octane> Bicchi im a semi-advanced user
<Octane> Bicchi i was referring to whether i need to add some more reports to sources.list
<Bicchi> Octane: check out the FAQ in ubuntu and kubuntu.
<Octane> im reviewing it right now
<Octane> god i fucking hate grub
<vicks> anyone heard how qt-mozilla is coming along?
<Octane> i didnt evn know such a project existed
<mrabti> Hello Every Boby 
<mrabti> I want some Information About Assembleur In linux Please 
<Octane> the weirdest thing is happening -- i have my kubuntu install (/dev/sda) and grub loads fine w/o any other drives connected, but when i put in /dev/hda & /dev/hdb, grub gives me error 15 file not found
<mrabti> Pleeeeeeeeeeease 
<mrabti> can anyone Help 
<vicks> Octane: they started the project at the last akademy ( i think). it's made by som of the people of khtml, and according to them it's probably going to be the default engine over khtml in konqueror
<vicks> which i think is great, but many others don't
<mrabti> I Have A problem In Kubuntu 
<mrabti> Can anyone Help me Please 
<mrabti> Je recois beaucoup de Crash 
<Tm_T> eh?
<liz4rd> milk
<liz4rd> translation = milk
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> liz4rd: hv
<liz4rd> :D
<liz4rd> google translation: I recois much of Crash
<liz4rd> i think he means
<liz4rd> MILK
<_duende> Is there a way to stop synaptic from upgrading your kernel?
<_duende> or should i just use dselect and do a '=' ?
<nmorse> clear
<_duende> would that stop it from trying to upgrade later on?
<weedar> I want to extract the contents of a self-extracting .exe file in linux, which program has this functionality?
<onno> Why does kubuntu download so slow via torrent?
<_duende> onno: there are way too many variables there to tell you why
<onno> Well could somebody open its torrent
* judax is away: Away at the moment
<onno> so it would go faster...
<duende> weedar: i know in windows i can open a self-extracting exe file in winrar or winzip.  perhaps you can do the same in linux with unzip or something like that
<onno> If I download ubunut it goes 400k a sec Kubuntu 20kbs
<duende> weedar: i seem to remember doing it with a self extracting bootdisk creator exe in linux
<weedar> duende: I tried unzip, it didn't work. Even tried running it in wine with no success. I know there is a program that handles these files I just can't remember which :)
<duende> oh, ok
<onno> What would you recomend Kubuntu, ubuntu or mandrake for somebody who doesn't know anything about GNU/Linux (my father in law)
<Tm_T> Kubuntu
<KaiL_> kubuntu
<KaiL_> second ubuntu
<KaiL_> then nothing :)
<duende> lol
<crimsun> I recommend Windows
<duende> a bit partial aren't we?
* crimsun ducks
<crimsun> seriously though, try Kubuntu
<Tm_T> crimsun: should I kill you or do you do it yourself?
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<crimsun> hah
<Octane> how does one enter root mode
<seth_k> Kubuntu is definitely more Windows-ish, so it's easier to get immersed imo
<KaiL_> duende: no, only read an article about mdk on a laptop, which is fully supported by kubuntu
<crimsun> Octane: see the topic faq in #ubuntu regarding root
<KaiL_> (Asus M2400N to be exact)
<duende> ?
<duende> was that meant for me?
<Octane> crimsun thank ya
<KaiL_> duende: (k)ubuntu can do EVERYTHING on that out of the box
<KaiL_> mdk needs a lot of work
<Octane> crimsun no such thing
<duende> KaiL_: eh? i didn't ask a question, i think you mean someone else
<crimsun> argh
<seth_k> Octane: you really wish to become root and not use sudo?
<KaiL_> <duende> a bit partial aren't we? << was about that
<duende> ooh
<onno> Isn't there a faster way to install kubuntu then downloading the full CD?
<duende> that was rhetorical
<crimsun> Octane: search the wiki for the root faq
<duende> heh
<Octane> crimsun got it
<Octane> seth_k ya while i get my system like i want it
<weedar> still not extracting this exe, any takers?
<duende> what is the exe?
<KaiL_> duende: I only wanted to say, that I don't recommened mdk, because I think it isn't good enough.
<seth_k> Octane: sudo passwd root should let you set a password for the root user
<KaiL_> not because I work on kubuntu
<duende> KaiL_: yeah, i agree, i was never a big fan of it.
<duende> KaiL_: what about SUSE?
<Octane> beautiful now i can su - :)
<KaiL_> suse? I didn't read that much good about 9.3
<nmorse_> I like the green themes in SuSE
<nmorse_> Too much Blue in most KDE stuff
<KaiL_> I primary look at hardware support (esp. those out-of-the-box)
<KaiL_> there ubuntu is imho far ahead of any other OS
<nmorse> Yeah, Ubuntu wins hands-down on hardware support
<duende> KaiL_: i h aven' tried 9.3 yet, but i heard bad stuff about it.  and i have been a big fan of suse
<seth_k> Really? I have a partition all ready to go for installing 9.3, havne't done it yet
<seth_k> 9.2 was quite nice
<duende> i think i have 9.1 on dvd, that was nice
<KaiL_> duende: German c't magazine (heise) wrote, that SuSE 6.3 has a broken alsa
<duende> plus the gimped multimedia
<KaiL_> and even as they (as always..) use breeding edge software: no intel hd audio
<nmorse> Anyone else love the amazing Konversation Handbook?
<nmorse> That's some way to RTFM
<nmorse> Here's a copy of it:    
<hmt> what is the best way to change the locale on kubuntu? (in a way that all apps follow the setting)
<nmorse> great now it comes up
<duende> lol
<nmorse> Now that I look like a moron
<duende> i was gonna say
<seth_k> lol
<duende> i just pulled up mine and thinking "what is this idiot talking about"
<duende> no offense
<nmorse> I had to open it a second time
<nmorse> It came up blank the first time
<KaiL_> I never tried Fedora - is that usable for average users?
<duende> me neither
<duende> i gave up on redhat after 6.2
<nmorse> I gave up after 9
<nmorse> I only used 8 & 9 though
<seth_k> haha, I can boot Kubuntu, shut down, boot again, log in, all before my instructor's fedora core 3 install boots ONCE
<seth_k> so bloated
<nmorse> Switched to SuSE, then back to Debian
<nmorse> Then to gentoo, then back to a Debian Derivative (Kubuntu) and I'll probably wind up in Sid soon
<duende> I wish my system didn't lock up so much.  I'm pretty sure it's not a ubuntu issue, but, it locks up whenever something goes on with the video like playing a game, or logging out.
<nmorse> I'm an OS whore
<Octane> anyone know the package name of an amarok-xine package?] 
<KaiL_> seth_k: fedora so slow?
<nmorse> use amarok-engines
<KaiL_> duende: same on any other OS?
<Octane> nmorse from which repo/
<duende> KaiL_: well, no.  :)  maybe it is a ubuntu issue
<KaiL_> don't know anything about it
<duende> i tried upgrading my vid drivers, no change.
<KaiL_> Octane: amarok-xine (afaik in universe)
<Octane> KaiL_ nope nothing in universe
<Octane> only artsd
<KaiL_> and why do I see it here? :)
<nmorse> universe?
<duende> mine's in universe
<KaiL_> did you apt-get update after enableing universe? :)
<Octane> yes of course
<quam> anyone want to give me a good reason to use kde over gnome? :p
<duende> it's better
<quam> haha
<quam> you'll have to do better than that :P
<seth_k> SFTP allows you to edit live?
<Octane> quam i switched from gnome to kde
<nmorse> Universe/KDE
<KaiL_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/amarok-xine
<duende> it's more unified, easier to use, etc.
<seth_k> That kills gnome for me
<seth_k> if you mount an SFTP volume in Gnome
<seth_k> it's read only
<nmorse> KIOSlaves
<nmorse> Enough said
<seth_k> KDE is smart enough to save a local copy, make changes, and reupload
<nmorse> Opening a remote text file straight to Kate
<nmorse> Kdevelop3
<nmorse> dcop
<duende> the days of a linux desktop being a patched-together mess of applications that look nor function alike is long past us with KDE
<quam> well, im getting the kubuntu package, thought i'd at least look at it
<nmorse> KAtomic
<nmorse> You should, quam
<Octane> do you guys also add universe-security to sources?
<nmorse> But when you first get into it, run kpersonalizer
<nmorse> I don't really like Kubuntu's default, and you probably won't either
<quam> i was using mepis, and gnome looked a lot cleaner than kde, more crisp.  went to ubuntu because nothing worked out of the box with mepis. damn oddball laptop
* judax_away is back.
<ilba7r> hi i am running ubuntu and want to install kde i added the repos but whenever i check kde i get error messages is the repos at the start of the page is just an upgrade or can i just use it to install from scratch
<seth_k> ilba7r, you're going to need to be a lot more specific
<seth_k> what error?
<ilba7r> i tried kdeadmin
<Octane> grrr i get random md5sum mismatches on different packages
<Octane> anyone have any idea what gives
<ilba7r> when i checked it it said that there are other packages that are needed but can not be installed
<firasR> ilba7r:  try installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<seth_k> Octane: ca and us archives are wack
<seth_k> Octane: use http://archive.ubuntu.com for now
<Octane> ahh okay
<ilba7r> so i have to recheck the official ubuntu repos then ok
<firasR> ilba7r:  try doing an apt-get update and then an apt-get dist-upgrade first
<Octane> seth_k should i also uncomment universe security?
<Octane> hoary-security universe i mean
<quam> bah, getting a lot of packages with md5 sum errors when trying to get kubuntu from synaptic
<seth_k> Octane, can't hurt
<seth_k> quam, use http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> quam, us and ca archives are borked for now
<Octane> someone should topic that :)
<Octane> ive been pulling hairs over that
<firasR> seth_k:  any particular reason for that seth ( i noticed that myself )
<ilba7r> thanx friasr
<seth_k> firasR, us and ca servers were down for appx 1h15m yesterday
<Octane> is doing dist-upgrade important?
<seth_k> your guess is as good as mine, but something's up
<seth_k> Octane, just use (s|k)ynaptic
<Octane> i like command proimpt though
<Octane> i cant use kynpatic, it doesnt feel right] 
<seth_k> just make sure a dist-upgrade doesn't remove half your install then :P
<seth_k> although I'm running breezy, probably doesn't apply to hoary
<seth_k> since things are settled
<firasR> ilba7r : 7ayyaak Allaah, anytime
<seth_k> I would topic the us|ca archive thing, but I wouldn't want to be shot for it :P
<firasR> Octane:  as far as i know apt-get upgrade only upgrades installed packages, sometimes updated packages require new packages and apt will complain because of that, in this dist-upgrade works better cause it will install any new packages that are needed by an updated package, makes sense ? :)
* gdh sets topic on #kubuntu to 'North America is broken - no change there, then.'
<firasR> hehe
<seth_k> haha
<gdh> :)
<quam> seth_k: thx, got all the packages downloaded and installing now
<seth_k> grood
<firasR> gdh: just be careful u don't offend the canadians though ! ( US != north america )
<quam> canadians don't count :)
<seth_k> everybody loves canadians
<gdh> Oh dear, let's not start that again :)
<quam> hehe
<gdh> , eh.
<seth_k> how can you not like them? they have mounties
<seth_k> :P
<firasR> lol 
<gdh> Mounties are cool, yes :)
<quam> i thought the mounties were just their form of chippendales :P
<gdh> but I couldn't eat a whole one.
<Octane> firasR thanks for that explanation :)
<firasR> Octane:  u'r more than welcome :)
<gdh> I have the same problem with 'it all being the same thing' ... I'm from Northern Ireland.. I'm British, not Irish :)
<quam> ok, in kubuntu now, what was that command someone suggested?
<quam> to customize shit or something :P kconfigure or something similar
<gdh> sudo kcontrol ?
<seth_k> kpersonalizer
<quam> no
<quam> that's it
<seth_k> ^_^
<gdh> sudo mkfs can be fun, too :)
<quam> no :P
<firasR> gdh:  i went to a british school from 1st all the way to high school (or secondary school as it was called) and with all due respect i still get confused with all that UK, Britain, Ireland, N Ireland, Scotland thing
<firasR> gdh:  problem was i had teachers from all of them so that didn't help either, just made me more confused :) hehe
<gdh> =) It's terribly simple, really... the 'UK' is 'The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland'
<firasR> oh i forgot to mention "Englad" as well
<firasR> "England"
<gdh> You also forgot Wales, but hey that's understandable :))
<nmorse> quam: kpersonalizer
<firasR> hehe, i had teachers from there as well !
<nmorse> Cornwall?
<gdh> Heh, the Cornish love to think of themselves as their own little independent toe of the UK.
<gdh> you can't run an independent state on exports of pasties alone.
<firasR> gdh:  great, that's UK defined, so what about England ?
<gdh> England is part of Great Britain (Eng, Scot, Wales)
<Tm_T> and northern ireland
<gdh> It's part of the UK.
<firasR> that's where I get lost !
<gdh> and the British Isles includes the Republic of Ireland, and Isle of Man, and the Channel Islands.
<gdh> hehe :)
<nmorse> Yeah, and Ireland's not even in the EU
<gdh> Sorry?
<gdh> It is, rather :)
<gdh> they've been using the Euro as their currency for about 4 years now
<nmorse> Hmm, I though they held out when the UK signed over
<nmorse> I got this huge map from National Geographic
<nmorse> It listed Iceland, Ireland, Switzerland, and I think Turkey as not in the EU
<KaiL_> Ireland..?
<gdh> it's a bit out of date then
* firasR appreciates gdh's attempt at clarification, but returns to reading his C programming book (a lot more straightforward :)
<KaiL_> gdh: Ireland is in the EU since 1987 afair
<gdh> Yep that sounds about right
<nmorse> So much for those maps being any good
<gdh> http://europa.eu.int/abc/european_countries/eu_members/ireland/index_en.htm
<gdh> wow, 1973
<nmorse> Probably they'll run a correction next issue
<nmorse> I think the EU is the worst idea ever
<nmorse> Too many countries and things that aren't countries in Europe
<nmorse> Catalunya comes to mind
<Tm_T> nmorse: not worst idea, but it sucks how it's done
<gdh> It's a fantastic money pit, for sure.
<gdh> a lovely long snaking gravy train
<Octane> whats a good package for apache
<Octane> that will install php and all the good stuff
<Octane> like a suite of some sort perhaps
<gdh> er, apt-get install apache phpmyadmin mysql-server 
<gdh> ?
<Octane> dont need mysql-server
<gdh> heh, you usually can't escape it :)
<Octane> i have it on my server box ;)
<nmorse> postgres-sql
<firasR> Octane:  apache2 and php4 packages should do it for u
* seth_k grumbles about there being no PHP5 in (k)ubuntu
<Octane> thank ya, again
<firasR> ur welcome
<Firetech> seth_k: I run it, but I compiled it myself... There is a complete guide in the wiki
<nmorse> well, quam, how's KDE treating you?
<seth_k> firetech: compiling from source is against my religion, or something like that :P
<Firetech> seth_k: It is really simple
<seth_k> firetech: I saw the guide in the wiki, might have to break my vows and try it ;)
<firasR> seth_k:  aaaw, where's ur sense of adventure ?! take's all the fun out of running a *nix distro if u don't compile anything !
<seth_k> firetech: don't you have to compile each module you need?
<Firetech> it's in one simple command: make.
<Firetech> all modules are compiled with it (you have to select which modules you want to compile with that long ./configure command)
<Octane> man i love the kubuntu iconset
<seth_k> ah, so you don't have to configure and make for each one
<seth_k> that sounds much better
<firasR> later all
<Octane> weird. my kb just stopped working
<seth_k> and yet you typed that sentence? :D
<Octane> LOL on my kubuntu box thjis is a laptop :)))))))))
<seth_k> fine fine :P
<gdh> why do all the manufacturers insist on saying 'notebook' ? Surely something like a PDA is more like a 'notebook' ?
<Firetech> heh, the <TITLE> of PostgreSQL's website says "PostgreSQL: The world's most advanced open source database", the <TITLE> of MySQL's website says "MySQL: The World's Most Popular Open Source Database"
<gdh> Yet they call them 'handhelds' ... ffs
<Firetech> that's a bit too similar
<gdh> MySQL == VHS, pgsql == Beta :)
<quam> heh
<_chris> when I used Webmin on Mandrake, I always used root for user and my root pass.  How is this handled in Kubuntu?
<_chris> since there is no root pass
<quam> the sudo command is used to run processes that require root authority
<_chris> i understand
<quam> you can turn the root account on if you wish, check the ubuntu wiki for rootsudo
<seth_k> or just sudo passwd root, yes?
<_chris> i tried sudo passwd root
<_chris> I get sorry, try again
<seth_k> you put in your password first?
<quam> enter your password first
<gdh> :)
<quam> then the password you want for root
<seth_k> yep
<_chris> red
<gdh> your user password is 'red' ? erk :)
<seth_k> haha
* seth_k roots _chris's box
<_chris> hahaha
<quam> heh
<gdh> pwned =)
<quam> seth you use gaim for irc?
<_chris> i've got to get used to this sudo bizness
<seth_k> quam: yeah, I don't IRC enough to justify running two clients
<seth_k> e.g. gaim + xchat
<quam> bitchx > xchat
<quam> even konversation > xchat
<quam> konversation isn't bad at all, i just like the look of bitchx
<seth_k> quam, what cool features does bitchx have
<quam> probably none if you're used to gui irc clients
<seth_k> haha
<quam> i dont really know why i like it :P
<quam> in fact i just switched to konversation :p
<seth_k> hehe
<vicks> it seems like i don't have a cups server running. anyone have idea why?
<Tm_T> Octane: was it the right package?
<Octane> yes
<Octane> i thought iw as asking that questrion in here
<Octane> stupid
<Octane> me
<Tm_T> Troll: stop trolling
<seth_k> rolleye
<quam> heh
<seth_k> bah @ living in the Midwest
<seth_k> no one to sign my public key within 200 miles of me
<quam> heh
<quam> dunno why im heh'ing, i have no clue wtf you're talking about
<gdh> seth_k: Looking to be @debian.org or something?
<Troll> not trolling 
<seth_k> Just a hunch Troll, but I think he was joking
<seth_k> gdh, Ubuntu member
<Troll> yeah i got it <smile> 
<gdh> Ah,k... I hope the Ubuntu membership procedure is less tortuous than debian's
<Tm_T> Troll: no, I'm so damn seroius ;)
<Tm_T> seth_k: define ubuntu member
<seth_k> Tm_T: one moment
<seth_k> Tm_T: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/processes/newmember
<seth_k> the third heading
<Tm_T> ah ok
<seth_k> Tm_T: You have to sign the code of conduct, and I was told you have to have your public key signed by someone in the strong
<seth_k> which pretty much puts me out of luck *shrugs*
<crimsun> where are you located geographically, seth_k?
<seth_k> crimsun, Missouri, USA
<seth_k> smack dab in the middle
<Tm_T> seth_k: ok
<crimsun> hmm, that's a bit of a drive
<seth_k> haha
<crimsun> I suppose I can do that over the 4th holiday
<crimsun> I'll have to swing through IA to sign amaranth's key anyhow
<seth_k> o_0
<crimsun> I'm in rochester, mn
<seth_k> and you're going to go to IA just for amaranth?
<crimsun> no, I have cousins in TX
<seth_k> ah, fair do's
<Mez> lol - sounds like you're gonna have fun crimsun
<Mez> wanna come sign my key too ?
<seth_k> we're gonna have to start paying him :P
<quam> Ask him to sign something worth signing, like your wife's breasts or something :P
<Mez> nah - I'm in the UK
<Mez> could be interesting for crimsun
<uli> test
<uli> HIIIIII
<uli> i have a problem in kubuntu
<uli> can anyone help me?
<uli> please please
<Tm_T> and the problem is?
<gdh> Ask, and we'll try.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> do we? ] ;=
<gdh> Nobody could say we're not trying :)
<uli> oke, i have the amarok player but i had to download the gstreamer which i installed then with dpkg -i without error
<uli> BUT
<Tm_T> eh?
<uli> the engine does not appear in the amarok player
<uli> only "aRts" and "no engine"
<Tm_T> uli: you need to install amarok-gstreamer or something like that
<Tm_T> amarok-gstreamer it is
<uli> i did install gstreamer-08..****
<uli> amarok gstreamer is something different?
<seth_k> yep
<uli> damn...
<uli> ok, ill try
<seth_k> it will hook up amaroK to the gstreamer stuff
<Tm_T> uli: "sudo apt-get install amarok-gstreamer"
<seth_k> not supported though, why not use artsd?
<Tm_T> seth_k: gstreamer is a way better
<Tm_T> at least in my box
<Tm_T> and gstreamer is default engine in amaroK
<uli> hmm, ill have to update my apt-get list..
<seth_k> uli: it's in universe
<seth_k> iirc
<uli> k^^ trying..
<uli> eh, what is in universe?
<seth_k> amarok-gstreamer
<seth_k> i'll go find it
<uli> thx :-)
<seth_k> yep
<seth_k> 1.2.3-1ubuntu4
<seth_k> universe
<randabis> I use amarok-arts
<Tm_T> :/
<seth_k> lol
<uli> weird...
<seth_k> uli: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/kde/amarok-gstreamer
<Tm_T> randabis: and what amaroK ?
<randabis> 1.2.3
<uli> me too
<randabis> I'm pondering updating kde to 3.4.1
<uli> oops, i must install some gstreamer packages first
<vicks> strange, i just installed amarok-gstreamer and it updated like every package on the system including grub. synapic said it wouldn't install any other package. anyone knows why?
<_osh> randabis: you should. I did and it works a lot better now.
<Tm_T> randabis: heh, that's old
<seth_k> randabis: yep, tons of crashers fixed
<seth_k> although I use breezy :P
<Tm_T> randabis: 1.3-SVN here ;)
<seth_k> oh noes, svn
<seth_k> <3 svn
<randabis> cool
<seth_k> especially for webapps
<randabis> well I've been away for a month
<Tm_T> randabis: no explains!
<seth_k> nothing like ssh'ing into my remote box and typing "svn up" to update wordpress
<Tm_T> you lazy worm
<randabis> I'm a commercial truck driver so I'm away from this computer a lot
<Tm_T> seth_k: yeah!
<seth_k> salut :P
<randabis> starting the update now
<dogfoodbrain> seth_k, :)
<quam> what's breezy?
<seth_k> Breezy is the unstable version of Ubuntu
<seth_k> Ubuntu 5.10
<seth_k> it will be released in October
<quam> ahh, thx
<Tm_T> yeah, very unstable
<quam> heh, the version numbers of ubuntu are done by year.month?
<Tm_T> quam: yes
<seth_k> that's right
<gdh> Ah! :)
<gdh> never knew that- always wondered, but not enough to ask
<Tm_T> seth_k: hmm, where's breezy warnings wrom topic?
<seth_k> wrom topic?
<Tm_T> from
<seth_k> e.g., why you shouldn't upgrade right now?
<uli> aaah, damn, too much depencies, where can i get an apt-get list where amarok gstreamer is available
<seth_k> uli: just sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<uli> i tried to manually install each gstreamer
<Tm_T> seth_k: yeah, there was dbus and something else
<uli> oh, ok, thx
<seth_k> dbus and the C++ ABI transition
<seth_k> both of which are done now
<seth_k> X.org is still a little touchy
<Tm_T> ok
<seth_k> but -23 got approved two days ago, and now things are great
<seth_k> running breezy on two workstations
<seth_k> rock solid
<randabis> what kernel?
<Tm_T> so breezy might be ok in two months then I think
<seth_k> gnome has a real menu editor now :P
<Tm_T> yuk
<seth_k> i know, I don't use Gnome either
<seth_k> still 2.6.10
<seth_k> 2.6.12 is coming slowly
<seth_k> it has some sweet patches
<randabis> cool
<randabis> yeah I know
<Tm_T> movie ->
<goss> hello :)
<nmorse> hi
<goss> i just installed kubuntu
<goss> i was wondering if there was a built in update tool for this?
<goss> im a linux noob BTW :P
<Mez> gs
<gdh> goss: read www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> that
<gdh> some of it's GNOME-specific, but it's good reading
<Mez> there ought to be a kubuntuguide
<seth_k> there is
<seth_k> to get updates, choose K Menu > System > Kynaptic, Reload and Mark Upgrades
<goss> hehe
<goss> ty ok
<goss> i will google
<goss> right thank you seth
<goss> :)
<goss> im glad i tried linux
<goss> im already impressed with it
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> it grows on you
<goss> compared to scamDowz
<goss> yeah :D
<nmorse> kubuntu guide is in topic
<seth_k> yep, http://kudos.berlios.de
<seth_k> I knew it was somewhere :P
<seth_k> right under my nose
<goss> cheers mate, i just found that on google at the same time :)
<goss> bookmarked!
<goss> once i mark upgrades in kynaptic shal i commit?
<randabis> always good to see newcomers leave the dark side
<goss> haha :)
<seth_k> that's right goss
<randabis> heh I joined the 21st century finally...got a cell phone again
<goss> ty
<goss> show me the way master jedi's :)
<randabis> haven't had one in over a year
<quam> the dark side being gnome? :P
<seth_k> LOL
<uli> arrr sux
<randabis> hah
<goss> LOL
<randabis> I was thinking windows
<goss> i like the look of KDE
<seth_k> no, Gnome is the brown side
<seth_k> :X
<quam> that works too :P
<goss> wow WTF
<uli> does the aRts engine work with mp3 without gstreamer?
<goss> WTF!
<quam> the brown side makes it sound too much like pop :p
<seth_k> haha
<quam> err poop
<goss> it literally updated my system in about 1 second
<randabis> uli: yeah if you have the akode-mpeg package
<seth_k> stand back people, goss' computer is exploding
<goss> haha no it just updated mega fast
<goss> on windows it would take years
<seth_k> probably not much to update
<goss> nah not too much
<seth_k> Ubuntu has different release cycles than Windows
<goss> 33 packages :)
<goss> right
<seth_k> just security updates for 6 months
<seth_k> then you'll get the next version, which will be a whopping upgrade
<seth_k> but, it's all done over the internet the same way you just upgraded the security fixes :)
<seth_k> just click, click, done
<goss> yeah lol
<seth_k> the next version will be Breezy Badger, in October
<seth_k> so you'll just get security fixes until then
<seth_k> then you'll edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<goss> right
<gdh> Like Debian, but Better, and Faster :)
<seth_k> and change all the words "hoary" to "breezy"
<seth_k> and boom
<goss> ace
<goss> thanks
<Mez> though
<Mez> I wouldnt suggest trying that now
<Mez>  :P
<seth_k> lol
<quam> the names for the releases are weak :p
<goss> so you are upgrading it to the next package
<goss> without the hassle
<goss> :)
<goss> lool
<seth_k> you know it >_<
<Mez> unless you like the install process of hoary
<goss> yeah it is a weird name
<goss> hehe
<seth_k> Although, I've been running Breezy since Hoary+4
<seth_k> I like punishment
<seth_k> :P
<gdh> Yeh, who comes up with the release names?
<seth_k> sabdfl
<Mez> prob mdz :P
<seth_k> nope, sabdfl
<goss> so any advice on some important tools? where would i get some video codes from? suggestions on a good p2p program for linux?
<seth_k> Azureus for P2P
<Mez> ah sabdfl - hehe :D remind me to slap him
<seth_k> everything you need is on http://ubuntuguide.com
<goss> LOOOl
<seth_k> video, audio, Azureus
<seth_k> etc.
<goss> right seth cheerz i have read a bit i will carry on :)
<quam> azureas isn't available via package manager?
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> I think maybe in backports?
<seth_k> mez?
<goss> do you guys come on this channel alot then?
<seth_k> I'll be here most days
<goss> cool
<seth_k> oh and Mez: sabdfl dropping eleventy majillion $$ on Ubuntu, he can dern well name it waht he wants :D
<quam> i thought you didnt irc enough to warrant running 2 clients :P
<goss> lol
<seth_k> indeed
<seth_k> only #kubuntu, #ubuntu, #invisionfree
<seth_k> *shrugs*
<seth_k> maybe I'll switch if I get bored :P
<seth_k> but Gaim does what I need
<Mez> azureus  in backports yes
<goss> just waiting for kynaptic to finish
<seth_k> okay goss, you can follow the instructions on Ubuntu Guide for "how to add extra repositories?"
<goss> i have heard alot about Wine and Cedaga
<seth_k> and then install Azureus through Kynaptic
<goss> yeah i will be fine seth mate
<Mez> seth_k - #kubuntu-devel,#ubuntu-devel,.#ubuntu-motu,#ubuntu-meeting
* seth_k runs away from #*-devel
<seth_k> i am not worthy
* _osh thinks kynaptic needs more work. 
<seth_k> :P
<seth_k> kynaptic sucks
<seth_k> it's being replaced with Kapture
<gdh> _osh: kynaptic is already deprecated :)
<seth_k> I do believe
* _osh was trying to be polite.
<seth_k> hahas
<gdh> it ws a last minute rush job to have /something/
<goss> *
<goss> how do i do that? hehe
<Mez> seth_k, the -devel channels are acutally quite useful :D along weith the -MOTU chan
<seth_k> goss, do what? actions? type /me does stuff
<seth_k> Mez, maybe later :P
<seth_k> band practice now
<seth_k> night all
* goss Hands seth_k a well deserved beer :)
<_osh> seth_k: G'nite. Play nice.
<Mez> hmm
* Mez wonders whether he shoul backport cron-apt
<goss> so i understand that repositries in linux are similar to what .EXE files are in windows?
<seth_k||away> goss, no
<goss> lol :(
<seth_k||away> repositories are servers that hold software for you to use
<goss> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<seth_k||away> and you access them through kynaptic or synaptic
<goss> right
<seth_k||away> so like, one repository might have 10,000 software packages
<seth_k||away> and you can pick what you want
<seth_k||away> with a few clicks
<seth_k||away> better than download .exe, scan for viruses, install, oh no registry corruption! :P
<goss> and whats the normal extension for a software package in linux?
<seth_k||away> goss: for Ubuntu it will be .deb
<seth_k||away> since Ubuntu is a Debian child
<goss> haha indeed i have had a few problems with registry corruption in windowz
<goss> indeed, i do know that :)
<seth_k||away> :D
<seth_k||away> okay, really leaving now *runs*
<goss> hehe :D
<goss> thanks for your help
<goss> i will add the extra repositries so i have more places to download :)
<quam> awesome, kynaptic just took a shit on me
* goss lol
<goss> what happened?
<gdh> That's the basis of a thorough bug report, certainly :)
<quam> i added those backport repositories from ubuntuguide
<quam> it doesnt like any of them :p
<goss> lol
<goss> unlucky
<goss> right guys im off for a bit
<goss> nice chattin cheers for the help
<goss> bye
<seth_k||away> did you reload, quam? (as I put on shoes)
<gdh> seth_k||away: going anywhere nice? :)
<quam> it tried to reload when i opened synaptic, got a bunch of W errors or smething
<seth_k||away> quam: no, that's the parsing
<seth_k||away> quam: reload once and you're gold
<seth_k||away> gdh: just band practice
<seth_k||away> have a gig tonight
<gdh> ah, cool.
<gdh> I won't even ask what kind of band since I'm so out of touch with popular culture :)
<gdh> but.. I revel in that :)
<seth_k||away> haha
<seth_k||away> shoes are on, I'm out the door. quam try reloading
<quam> i did
<quam> downloading :p
<quam> thx
<goss> hello again
<goss> :)
<goss> i have a radeon 9800pro and a 19inch samsung syncmaster and the max resolution it says i can have is 1024x768 when i need 1280x1024 which i can usually have in windows, any help please? thanks!
<gdh> goss: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add in '1280x1024' in the relevant place where 1024x768 currently is
<goss> oh i tried that before but added it next to it instead, cheers mate
<goss> <<< jus got linux :)
#kubuntu 2005-06-19
<Blissex> goss: if you are afraid of editing 'xorg.conf' use one of the many utilities that generate one for you.
<gdh> You might aslso want to put this line in the Section "Monitor"
<gdh>         HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
<gdh> in case your monitor's DDC is throwing out crappy info
<goss> right thanks
<goss> ooooo i typed in konsole: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf isnt there
<monchy> trying to edit it?
<goss> yeah
<monchy> try sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_osh> is there some tool to compare directories? I want to know which files are different. There are quite a few directories so a simple diff won't work well for me.
* goss ty
<monchy> anyone using kopete and having trouble sending messages via msn?
<goss> arrrr im still getting problems editing the xorg file guys
<goss> cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_osh> monchy: Never used msn.
<goss> i mean*
<goss> it said kedit: command not found so i presume i dont have that
<monchy> try kwrite
<_osh> goss: kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mez> goss
<Mez> are you trying to use breezy?
<goss> im just tryin to set a resoltuion i want for my LCD
<goss> resolution*
<goss> my noobiness will wear off soon :)
<goss> right kwrite failed aswell
<goss> this is what it said
<goss> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-goss" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<goss> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<goss> Error: "/tmp/kde-goss" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<goss> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<_osh> goss: Ok, then this "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf". Without the quotes. 
<goss> guess what :(
<monchy> no kate either @_@
<goss> it said "communication problem with kate... it probably crashed"
<_osh> goss: your machines looks seriously fubar.
<goss> maybe its because its the first time i have ever booted it and i might have messed up an update?
<goss> maybe i should restart and try again lol
<monchy> alright i'm going out, cya all later. good luck goss and don't give up ^^
<goss> cyas mate kk cheers lol
<_osh> goss: what did you do before trying to mess with xorg.conf?
<goss> erm checked control center and before that ran kynaptic and tried to update things
<_osh> goss: Do this. sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_osh> goss: cut and paste the part starting with sudo to the end of the line and paste it into a shell window. 
<_osh> goss: tell me if you see any errors.
<goss> well i just typed "sudo apt-get update you want me to copy it ALL?
<goss> yeah it said "some index files failed to download"
<goss> near the end
<_osh> goss: which ones?
<goss> am wait
<goss> the dist-update thing seems to be working
<goss> oh wait
<goss> it said 
<goss> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-goss" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<goss> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<goss> Error: "/tmp/kde-goss" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<goss> Link points to "/tmp/kde-root"
<goss> nono not that
<_morten> Aloha :)
<goss> You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<goss> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<_morten> Anyone of you know a good CMS-Thingie ?
<goss> hi morten
<_osh> goss: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<goss> right osh mate will try that
<goss> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<osh> goss: Do you know anything about the editor "vi"? Otherwise you'll need help.
<goss> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<goss> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<goss> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<goss> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<goss> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<goss> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<goss> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<osh> goss: ENOUGH!!!
<goss> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<goss> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<goss> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<goss> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<goss> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<osh> goss: We all know what's in that file.
<goss> #Primary Mirror (5/17/2005) overloaded :)
<goss> #deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<goss> #deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<goss> #backup Mirror - FAST
<goss> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<goss> deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<goss> no mate, sorry im afraid i only just installed linux/kubuntu 2 hours ago
<goss> LOL
<goss> mmm backports
<goss> oh
<goss> bollocks
<goss> should i not have copied that?
<goss> :( 
<quam> heh
<osh> goss: copied what? the only thing that should be in that files (except comments starting with #) are the lines starting with deb -something.
<goss> never mind then :)
<goss> i just wanted to edit my xorg conf file
<goss> to get the correct resolution
<osh> goss: apparently "vi" works for you so perhaps do a "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<goss> right
<osh> goss: but something looks fishy. you shouldn't get any errors when doing a "sudo apt-get update".
<goss> right
<osh> goss: can you open the file xorg.conf with vi?
<goss> it listed alot of information about the file yes but not what i want i dont think
<osh> goss: scroll down.
<osh> goss: it shows a lot of info about xorg.conf in the start of the file.
<osh> goss: try "/1024" enter. That's the search-command for 1024 in vi.
<Livingstone__> My firefox doenst start (strace log here : http://pastebin.com/299142 )
<goss> osh i dont think its actually opening the file, but it doesnt give me any errors
<goss> it says some miscellanius info
<osh> goss: and if you scroll down?
<osh> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<osh> # values from the debconf database.
<osh> goss: Something like this?
<_goss> hmmm
<_goss> i just viewed the file with "vi"
<_goss> but i cannot edit it in the terminal as far as i know
<_goss> because im not opening it ina  text editor
<_goss> lemme look ata text editor i have and try entereing a command for that
<goss> hello just restarted
<goss> osh you still there mate?
<quam> try nano :P
<goss> :P
<quam> nano has instructions at the bottom of the screen. it's not a piece of shit like vi that just assumes you know what you're doing :p
<goss> LOL
<goss> ty
<goss> will try it
<goss> hmmmm
<goss> i think something is universally screwing up my new install of linux
<quam> yeah, the user :P
<goss> Kuser and Kate both dont load
<goss> haha true because im a noob but not to computers in general
<goss> :P
<_morten> ............ Never got kate working in Hoary... so i just Insatlled Gedit :) and it works quite well
<quam> kate acts like it's going to start working, puts something on my task tray, then fizzles out :p
<quam> task bar even
<penguinboy> can someone recommend a GOOD DVD player?
<Mez> penguinboy, xine
<penguinboy> thanks Master Mez
<Mez> sudp apt-get install xine-ui
<Mez> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Mez> cant type tongiht
<Mez> :P
<quam> heh, tongiht :P that was amusing
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> does xine not automatically start when you load the DVD?
<Mez> nope
<penguinboy> how do I make it play
<Mez> wiat...
<penguinboy> lol
<Mez> if you already have kubuntu
<penguinboy> and wait
<penguinboy> and wait
<Mez> you should have kaffeine
<penguinboy> lol
<Mez> you can play DVDs with that
* Mez forgot that
<duende> I'm having a problem with synaptic in kubuntu, it appears that none of my packages will isntall through it.  I tried to do a apt-get upgrade through console and i get an error "`Depends' field, reference to `libc6`: version contains ` '  and then i get a seg fault message
<Mez> duede - you'll get a better response in #ubuntu
<duende> k, tnx
<penguinboy> The source can't be read.
<penguinboy> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<penguinboy> hey mae
<mae> why is it after updating kubuntu it loses all its kubuntu customizations?
<mae> hey
<Tm_T> eh?
<penguinboy> never had that problem
<mae> hmm
<Tm_T> me neither
<mae> after doing a dist-upgrade you didn't lose the customizations i.e. how it says "kubuntu" on the menu etc..
<gdh> Wasn't that part of the /etc/kderc fuckup that the 'kdelibs' problem introduced?
<gdh> the error where 'file blablabla already present in package blablabla' kept being shown?
<mae> not sure .. :)
<gdh> either way, the problem is long resolved - just ensure you have 
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<mae> gdh: ya i had that problem, i hacked around it by uninstalling the offending package, doing dist-upgrade, then reinstalling it.. can't remember which one it was though
<gdh> enabled in apt.sources
<mae> i hope they fixed that by now
<penguinboy> can you mount your Windows drive?
<gdh> yes
<penguinboy> I'll give you a quarter to tell me how
<mae> heh
<Tm_T> haha
<gdh> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<mae> go into fstab penguinboy
<gdh> send your quarter via Paypal to  gdh@klub.org 
<gdh> =)
* penguinboy sends gdh a quarter
<mae> haha
<Tm_T> 7dcc send gdh ~/quarter
<Tm_T> oops
<gdh> =)
<mae> I was using debian but it takes way to long to get the latest packages.. they have to stabilize them for like 10 diff architectures
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> mae: you used stable/testing?
<Tm_T> mae: try SID ;)
<mae> i was using testing..
<penguinboy> Could not mount device.
<penguinboy> The reported error was:
<penguinboy> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mae> even sid
<mae> is using kde 3.3.2
<Tm_T> yeah
<goss> hi all
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<gdh> penguinboy: you have to know what the name of your partition is
<gdh> penguinboy: run 'cfdisk' and find your windows partition
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off ->
<penguinboy> it is not on a partition...it is on the master hdd
<penguinboy> BYE Tm_T
<goss> i just tried to change my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file so that i can have a higher resolution, as far as i know i have done it correctly but it hasnt showed up in the drop down men
<goss> u
<gdh> trust me, it's a partition
<penguinboy> lol
<gdh> 'drive c:' will be a partition on a drive etc.
<penguinboy> this just shows one drive....but I have two
<goss> can anyone tell me how to reset the ROOT password?
<penguinboy>   hda1        Boot        Primary   NTFS             [ ]              80023.75
<gdh> penguinboy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows tells you exactly what to type :)
<penguinboy> http://www.linux-consulting.com/Boot/Boot.SingleUser.ForgotRootPasswd.txt
<goss> ace thanks
<gdh> goss 'sudo passwd'
<gdh> better get used to using sudo
<gdh> 'sudo -i' will give you a root shell
<goss> right that is what i want
<goss> cheers i have reset my PW
<goss> iv been trying to set a bigger screen res for ages
<goss> lol
<goss> because the max it says i can have is 1024x768 and iwant 1280x1024
<gdh> goss: this is an xorg thing - not specifically kubuntu / ubuntu
<goss> and i know i have to edit xorg.conf
<gdh> you can try asking on #ubunbu or #xorg
<gdh> #ubuntu
<goss> okies :)
<gdh> they'll ask you for your /var/log/Xorg log
<penguinboy> got it gdh...thanks!
<gdh> penguinboy:  =)
<goss> nah haha
<goss> they told me to google
<goss> ahhh
<gdh> sounds about right :)
<goss> yerrrp
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> they always tell you to google
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> that is the standard pat answe
<gdh> goss: I'd ask again when most of them aren't either drunk or asleep :)
<penguinboy> lol
<goss> hehe yeah
<goss> kik
<goss> lol
<goss> *+
<tsaphah> other than having KDE has the base WM is there any diffs between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<gdh> nop
<tsaphah> hm, ok.  Thanks
<gdh> Kubuntu is part of Ubuntu, the only diff is the default set of packages
<gdh> you can always make one install into the other with a couple of apt-get installs
<tsaphah> Hmm, ok. I figured so, it just seemed like an interesting 'break' to name them something diff.
<tsaphah> However they want to do it, works for me :)
<MoreFX> hi
<MoreFX> anyone arround who could help me with my wlan config (ndsiwrapper)?
<MoreFX> ndsiwrapper is installed and should be running
<MoreFX> howecer iwlist wlan0 scan does not show any of the ap arround me
<MoreFX> any hints?
<tsaphah> sorry MoreFX, I've not gotten it to work either :(
<quam> what wireless hardware are you using?
<MoreFX> linksys wtc54g
<quam> yeah, people have had problems with that one
<quam> one second lemme find the forum shit
<quam> actually i take that back, was thinking of something else
<MoreFX> i had it running with suse 9.2 using the same drivers - so this should not be the problem
<quam> is that the router or the actually wireless device
<quam> err actual
<MoreFX> sorry it's wpc54g
<MoreFX> it's a pcmcia-card
<quam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645
<quam> instructions
<MoreFX> thanx - I will have a look
<HillTop> I just installed Hoary and assume this applies to kubuntu, had Warty earlier.  How do I get from Firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 so I can use extensions and themes? Thanks
<Tm_T> HillTop: ah, you "have" already 1.0.4, it's just numbered as 1.0.2
<Tm_T> there was a way to go around this...
<Tm_T> hmm, can't remember
<HillTop> Tm_T, but I get this...  You must upgrade to version 1.0.4 or newer of Firefox before accessing the Mozilla Update web service.     ... when I try for themes, etc.
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> (K)Ubuntu package of Firefox have own version numbering
<seth_k||away> Hilltop: go to about:config
<seth_k||away> Hilltop: and change app.extensions.version and app.version to 1.0.4
<seth_k||away> ^_^
<Tm_T> oh yes!
<Tm_T> that it was
<HillTop> OK, I'm right now in ubuntu, haven't extended to kubuntu. So I'll look at about:config. Thanks.
<seth_k> Hilltop: if you'd rather, you can use 1.0.4 from backports?
<HillTop> OK, I changed extensions and version to 1.0.4 and it doesn't recognixze this, still wants to update.
<HillTop> What is backports??
<seth_k> Hilltop: did you restart firefox?
<gdh> seth_k: Some 'banging tunes' played then? :)
<HillTop> seth_k, I restarted firefox, yes.
<seth_k> haha, banging? sure
<seth_k> Hilltop: one sec
<HillTop> seth_k, ok
<seth_k> I'm sorry Hilltop, I referenced the wrong string. You should change general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<seth_k> (still in about:config)
<seth_k> and then restart Firefox
<HillTop> seth_k, Bingo!!  Thanks.  I'll continue now -- looks like it is working.  :)
<seth_k> sorry about the mixup before
<seth_k> but changing those other strings should not affect anything
<seth_k> since they would be changed in a real 1.0.4 anyways
<HillTop> Nope, seth_k, not working.  Complains of incompatible version of Firefox. Wants 1.0 or later. :/
<seth_k> O__O
<seth_k> an extension? or the addons site?
<seth_k> You might try changing those earlier strings back. Just right click on them and hit Reset
<HillTop> So it is a different error message now, seth_k.   I tried chatzilla and Littlefox - Firefox Theme.  At least it isn't complaining about 1.0.4 vs. 1.0.4.
<HillTop> I'll try reset...
<gdh> Surely isn't Ubuntu's 1.0.4 simply 1.0.2 + security fixes, but none of any new features introduced in .3 and .4 ?
<gdh> (assuming there were any)
<Tm_T> afaik no
<seth_k> i don't think so either
<Tm_T> just security and bug fixes
<seth_k> I'm really hoping that resetting those strings works, b/c changing that string is all that I did to fix my Firefox :/
<weedar> Is it possible to use iwconfig to connect to a wifi with a passhprase as a key?
<seth_k> weedar: WPA? or WEP
<weedar> seth_k: WEP
<gdh> man iwconfig
<gdh>        key/enc[ryption] 
<weedar> according to the manpage it can't do it, I was looking for maybe a work-around
<gdh>               Passphrase is currently not supported.
<HillTop> seth_k, Bingo!! only this time I got thru chatzilla and Littlefox - Firefox Theme -- restarting firefox shows new theme.  general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 did it with resetting the others. Thanks!   :)
<gdh> heh :)
<seth_k> I think it can
<seth_k> iwconfig <<INTERFACE>> key K
<seth_k> or is that an ASCII key only
<seth_k> and not a passphrase
<seth_k> Hilltop: phew ^_^
<gdh> You can also
<gdh>               enter the key as  an  ASCII  string  by  using  the  s:  prefix.
<weedar> as long as it contains spaces it's a passphrase I guess
<seth_k> gdh has it
<seth_k> the manpage shows the example:
<seth_k> iwconfig wlan0 key s:password
<weedar> yes, but it doesn't accept a passphrase, just a password
<gdh> So what's a 'passphrase' then? 
<gdh> very odd.
<seth_k> try putting it in quotes or something?
<seth_k> got me
<HillTop> seth_k, Bingo!! and chatzilla worked -- so that is both classes of addons.   Thanks!
<weedar> I tried " quotes
<seth_k> hilltop, good to hear
<seth_k> weedar, try over in #ubuntu
<seth_k> this isn't specific to KDE, so I'll bet they can help
<seth_k> you've tried everything I would
<gdh> indeed, you could try any distro / generic linux channel for this :)
<weedar> thanks for the suggestion :)
<seth_k> sorry we couldn't help :)
<gdh> my brain is broken =)
<gdh> <sips more whisky>
<seth_k> lol
<gdh> yeh, so it's self-inflicted =)
<seth_k> you're not helping the bustage here
<seth_k> using Konversation now
<seth_k> we'll see if that warrants running a whole extra program
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> gui in irc :/
<gdh> seth_k: have you run 'ps fawx' recently? KDE runs a fair few programs by itself :)
<seth_k> lol :D
<seth_k> true that
<gdh> wow that's a new one on me .. "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"
<gdh> must've seeemed like a good idea to somebody.
<randabis> I like Konversation; go figure :)
<Tm_T> :/
<seth_k> randabis: any idea for the shortcut key to swap tabs?
<seth_k> good old CTRL + Tab doesn't work
<gdh> Alt + left / right cursor
<seth_k> great ^_^
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<gdh> or.. notice now each tab has an underlined letter in the channel name?
<gdh> you can alt + <that letter>
<seth_k> ooo
<gdh> yep, the future is here
<seth_k> lol
<gdh> we'll have keyboards on the walls by next week and all wear foil suits
<randabis> haha
<randabis> Tm_T: don't worry, there's always a special place in my heart for good ol' irssi
<gdh> in a screen, far, far away :)
<randabis> mwahaha
<Tm_T> randabis: oh good :)
<randabis> Yeah I'll usually pull up irssi when I'm not working with X. I put it on a separate tty
<Tm_T> heh
<randabis> I'll use it with x sometimes, but konversation usually just loads on startup so I don't mess with it
<Tm_T> I don't run irssi locally
<randabis> t'is on the server I suppose then :)
<Tm_T> yes they are in the servers
<Tm_T> 4 irssi in 3 different places
<randabis> nifty] 
<stibby> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<stibby> does this page
<stibby> apply to kubuntu too?
<seth_k> stibby: sure
<tsaphah> what's the package name for firefox?
<seth_k> tsaphah: either firefox or mozilla-firefox, depending on your Ubuntu version
<Tm_T> mozilla-fiefox
<Tm_T> r
<tsaphah> ah, thanks
<randabis> tsaphah: depends on what repo you're using
<randabis> in ubuntu backports there's a dummy package mozilla-firefox and then the new package is just firefox
<seth_k> yep, and firefox provides mozilla-firefox
<seth_k> for compatibility
<randabis> correct
<tsaphah> hmm, well is found it under mozilla-firefox, but not just firefox
<seth_k> tsaphah: then you're using vanilla hoary
<stibby> does anyone here use a wireless PCI card 102.11b that is picked up during the install?
<tsaphah> Is that bad? or what exactly does that mean?
<stibby> i am in need of one
<seth_k> tsaphah, that's fine
<tsaphah> ok
<weijie90> hi
<weijie90> anyone home>
<tsaphah> more or less, what's up weijie? Just ask your question :)
<seth_k> yeah, small talk is for #debian :D
<gdh> we deal with the searing issues of the day.
<gdh> "GNOME teh suq" - more at 11.
<seth_k> rolleye
<randabis> stibby: couldn't find any on the list?
<weijie90> i got sick of gnome
<seth_k> good
<weijie90> hows kde
<randabis> stibby: you could always just get a wireless g card...They should still work on b networks
<gdh> gnome feels like being trapped in a beautifully-designed room that is just far far far too small.
<randabis> kde brings balance to the force
<weijie90> lol
<randabis> kde is like a big bed with tons of throw pillows and frilly blankets on it
<randabis> you can take all the fluff off if you want
<gdh> Yes :)
<gdh> god we're good.
* gdh pats everyone on the back.
* randabis grins
<weijie90> :D
<Tm_T> hey! that's sexual!
<Tm_T> you pervert
<randabis> sexual chocolate
<weijie90> any differences between openoffice and koffice?
<gdh> Tm_T: you have genitalia on your back?
<weijie90> lol
<gdh> weijie90: Koffice is fast, but Openoffice is good :)
<Tm_T> gdh: not really... as you well know
<seth_k> KOffice doesn't take 11 days to compile from source?
<seth_k> Do I win?
<gdh> hahaha :)
<gdh> damn the secret's out
<randabis> haha
<weijie90> i wish theres a good linux alternative for powerpoint thats as easy to use
<randabis> oo.o does take an eternity to compile
<gdh> who gives a shit about compiling - it takes 10-20 seconds to /open/
<gdh> *boggle*
<seth_k> weijie90: Impress is pretty dern good
<seth_k> except for secondary screen presentations
<seth_k> that stinks
<seth_k> have you tried the 2.0 betae?
<seth_k> mmmmm
<Tm_T> errr, who need any PP like stuff?
<weijie90> whats secondary screen presentations
<seth_k> students? salesmen? teachers?
<gdh> Tm_T: oddly, people with day jobs :)
<Tm_T> I got once a PP stuff in email
<seth_k> weijie90: where you show the powerpoint on like a projector hooked to your computer
<seth_k> instead of right on your monitor
<Tm_T> there was 2 lines of text and tons of ugly "eyecandy"
<weijie90> oh
<weijie90> i use ppt for my school projects
<weijie90> my school sucks
<gdh> Tm_T: yes but that was sent by the same sort of people who don't know how to use a computer, who'd just paste multiple pictures into a word .doc because they don't know how to do anything else.
<weijie90> it uses windows for everything
<gdh> the world uses windows for everything, so it's not as if it's doing you wrong :/
<weijie90> it restricts access to the "run" and a lot of other stuff but i made a batch file to get access to a dos window
<randabis> hmm, I'll cringe at the day I need powerpoint for commercial truck driving :p
<gdh> if that cunt Jobs had got in and spammed your school with Macs, then I'd be worries.
<randabis> aww macs are cute :p
<gdh> Gates is a businessman, he just wants your money. There's nothing wrong with that. Jobs is a cunt, he wants your soul.
<randabis> There definitely is some truth to that
<randabis> Just look at ipod owners
<gdh> yep all those millions of people 'thinking different' :) way to go, guys.
<randabis> it's like a cult :p
<weijie90> why is ipod bad?
<weijie90> theres ipod-linux too
<randabis> heh and just asking to get mugged with those white earbuds
<gdh> Apple give you a device which has half the features at twice the price
<randabis> there's been over 12,000 ipod jackings to date
<gdh> randabis: and every single one deserves it :)
<gdh> poetic justice
<randabis> lolz
<weijie90> any cheap and better aternatives?
<randabis> gotta confess though, my sister does have an ipod mini :p
<gdh> weijie90: Look at any of the 'iAudio' products - /beautiful/ devices.
<randabis> weijie90: creative has a good lineup, IAudio is good too
<gdh> if you want cheap, there are no end of no-name taiwanese imports
<seth_k> I got my 40GB 3G iPod for $60, I'm not complaining :)
<randabis> haha
<weijie90> lol i have a really cheap singapore dollars $99 mp3 player 256mb but the features are less than average
<randabis> I used to have an archos mp3 player with a 20gig hard drive
<Tm_T> whoa
<randabis> it stopped working though so I took out the hard drive and put it in my laptop when my laptop's hard drive crapped out on me
<seth_k> haha, that's being resourceful
<gdh> the ipod shuffle is on the most stupid premise anywya - I *WANT* to hear an album in the order that the artist recorded it, thanks.
<randabis> yeah
<seth_k> gdh: gotta market flaws as features! :O
<randabis> the hard drive in the laptop was really old (only like 6 gigs) so it was all good
<gdh> uuuuurrrgggg
<seth_k> although to be fair, you can turn the shuffle off with a switch on the back
<randabis> that laptop is old, but runs kubuntu fine
<gdh> seth_k: Don't cloud the argument with facts :)
<randabis> hehe
* seth_k checks the channel
<seth_k> erm, I'm not in #gentoo
<gdh> <OMGOMG 0.5% SPEED INCREASE USING -O7!!!"?"!?!"?!"?"!??!!"!">
<seth_k> that's where they refuse to acknowledge that compiling from source does NOT make any system equivalent to my 3GHz
<randabis> gotta love having a full featured OS that runs at a reasonable speed on only 450 mhz and 224 mb of ram :p
<randabis> gdh: HAHA lolz I rice my gentooz
<seth_k> omai, i use teh gentoo so my 450MHz box pwns j00 3GHz box!!!!111ONEONEELEVEN
<seth_k> :D
* gdh passes round a Family Size bag of 'Funroll Loops'
<kalenedrael> haha
<seth_k> or in America's Army: "haha noob I fragged j00 cause I use teh gentoo!!"
<gdh> help yourselves, ladies and gentlemen :)
<kalenedrael> funroll-loops.org
* randabis chomps 'em down
<gdh> that site's one of my favourites :)
<gdh> now with 20% less bloat (apparently)
* randabis pulls out his fomit-frame-pointer 2.0
<weijie90> i tried gentoo
<randabis> I used to BE gentoo lolz
<weijie90> i couldnt get my eciadsl driver to connect like it did on ubuntu
<randabis> yes, I was a ricer for a time, until I slapped some sense into myself
<kalenedrael> i have better things to do with my time than compile each program from source for a 2% speed increase
<weijie90> and i wanted kde
<seth_k> imo that's Ubuntu's single greatest feat
<seth_k> such good hardware compatibility
<weijie90> lol
<randabis> yeah yeally
<randabis> really even
<gdh> I don't suppose Canonical would be too keen on a slogan of "It just fucking works, OK?"
<seth_k> nope
<seth_k> I think that violates something in the Code of Conduct
<randabis> lolz
<seth_k> they looooove the Code
<seth_k> hehe
<gdh> aye, or some of that debian hippy shit they inherited :)
<weijie90> how do i use a usb mp3 player on linux?
<randabis> plug it in
<weijie90> if i dont remove the device safley in windows it will malfunction and wont work
<weijie90> do i "umount" it or what
<randabis> if it is supported it should probably mount itself if hal is working
<randabis> yeah you would umount it
<seth_k> mmm, gotta love synergy
<seth_k> $productivity++;
<weijie90> hmm... normally what device is it listed in? /dev???
<weijie90> is it /dev/???
<weijie90> or sda
<randabis> it would more than likely mount itself in /media
<kalenedrael> yeah
<randabis> but you SHOULD get an icon on the desktop if it works
<weijie90> ooh
<kalenedrael> or in konqueror's devices tab
<randabis> yeah
<gdh> you've no idea how much background work was involved in getting all that hal nonsense to work =)
<gdh> it's 2005 and finally linux users get an auto icon when they put a CD in
<randabis> I don't even wanna think about it
<gdh> teh fj3ar
<randabis> it'd make my head explode
<randabis> now we just need the damn eject button to work without needing to pass umount to the cdrom :p
<weijie90> how much has linux responded to the haloween document?
<randabis> I just type eject anyway but go figure
<weijie90> http://lwn.net/images/ns/impress.jpg im pretty impressed now. 
<gdh> weijie90: It went 'wwwoooOOOOOOOooooo!"
<weijie90> Impress on oOo does work
<weijie90> lol
<randabis> haloween document?
<weijie90> some confidental but leaked memo in microsoft
<weijie90> on how to kill linux
<gdh> Yeh, MS 'internal' propoganda
<kalenedrael> for all your anti-MS needs, go to fuckmicrosoft.com
<randabis> meh
<randabis> that page never gets updated
<weijie90> im not really a bill-basher
<monchy> he's a good guy, donates to alot of charities
<gdh> :)
<gdh> cynics would say purely for tax breaks.
<weijie90> is konqueror or firefox better
<seth_k> try both, use to taste
<seth_k> konqueror is the IE of Linux :P built-in to KDE
<monchy> konq 3.5 will be better
<monchy> guarenteed
<gdh> when konq works with maps.google I'll be happy :)
<seth_k> I use Firefox b/c KHTML is... meh
<randabis> atm I use firefox more, but konqueror and khtml aren't bad
<monchy> :o
<weijie90> i think that file-browser and webpage browser combined is cool
<randabis> it's alright I suppose
<randabis> probably an extension out there for firefox to do the same thing or similar
<weijie90> some pages dont work well with firefox but are ok for IE
<gdh> if it doesn't work in FF, the web designer should be publically hanged
<Octane> any guides on getting alsa to work properly?
<seth_k> I ran IE6 in Wine and it brought down my entire computer :D ONLY program that has ever crashed the entire Kubuntu
<seth_k> Octane: with mixing and stuff?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Octane> seth_k no just getting the damn thing to work
<Octane> LOL
<seth_k> heh
<Octane> i think arts was working before or whatever
<Octane> fuck i forgot how much of a pain in the ass it is to start with a fresh nix system
<gdh> alsa does nothing for me but add latency :/
<seth_k> it should set everything up for you if you install vanilla kubuntu... you get no sound at all?
<learning> hi all
<gdh> so I stick to good ol' OSS /dev/dsp drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<seth_k> :O OSS
<seth_k> blasphemy
<weijie90> is apt-build good?
<Octane> seth_k i had sound but then amarok wasnt working
<Octane> i forgot what i did now i dont have sound
<penguinboy> hey learning
<Octane> the problem is that all my h/w is so new
<Octane> i cant even get firefox to hav flash
<gdh> <shrug> when I drag the play-bar it jumps to that point in the track immediately not a few hundred milliseconds after
<Octane> becuase i have a 64 bit machine
<Octane> and flash 64 bit is nto even out yet
<Octane> so i can either not use flash or downgrade to firefox 32
<learning> i have a question it has been going on for about a month now for some reason mysystem seems to "lag" for lack of better words and i'm not sure if its the hdparm.conf settings or what
<learning> but its really annoying
<seth_k> GUI lags? disk access lags?
<learning> i restart and then after say an hour its back to how it was
<learning> the gui lags
<learning> as if if the harddrive is having a hard time
<learning> getting the input from the i/o request
<learning> i did a vmstat and there is like 256 CS 
<kalenedrael> Octane, you're on linux, right?
<kalenedrael> er, firefox on linux
<gdh> kalenedrael: :D
<learning> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----
<learning>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa
<learning>  0  0   2788  30520  43852 268820    0    0    66    23 1052   535 26  7 67  1
<learning> isn't that 535 a bit high?
<gdh> learning: erk, that's a lot of switching...
<learning> yeah i know
<gdh> yeh it is
<learning> but i have no clue how to resolve it
<gdh> oh, hang on
<Octane> kalenedrael: yah im kubuntu
<learning> would it be a read ahead parm or something?
<Octane> kalenedrael oh youre in #nvidia too hi there :)
<gdh> my own system is doing about 800 cs per second, and it's idle...
<gdh> wtf?
<gdh> and it's an elderly p3-650
<learning> there you go
<learning> thats what i was wondering
<gdh> ahh
<learning> before it was like 100 tops iirc
<gdh> nspluginviewer is occupying 99% CPU
<learning> but now its way p there
<nmorse> Is Breezy actually going to have a graphical installer?
<gdh> must've crashed hours ago
<weijie90> hmm.. how old are u guys
<learning> i'm 3
<randabis> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- --system-- ----cpu----
<randabis>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in    cs us sy id wa
<randabis>  2  0 204212   4284   6824 166092    2    2    98    63    2    56 27 10 61  2
<gdh> weijie90: 107
<nmorse> 17
<randabis> wee
<weijie90> im almot15
<learning> randabis, i hate you :p
<learning> your just 500 cs below me haha
<seth_k> nmorse: yep
<nmorse> weijie90: I started using Linux when I was 14
<seth_k> nmorse: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<randabis> lol
<learning> so any idea how to resolve this cause its really annoying
<randabis> no clue sir
<weijie90> when i was 13 i had bad expierences with RED HAT 9
<randabis> is dma on?
<learning> and my system is a p4 3.2 with 512 meg or ram and it shouldn't be draggin like this
<seth_k> Red Hat 9 turned me off of Linux for a year :D
<weijie90> cos of modem driver eciadsl
<seth_k> then Mandrake 9 turned me off for ANOTHER year
<nmorse> I started with Debian 2.1, then Red Hat 8 & 9, SuSE 8.2
<seth_k> SuSE 9.1 saved Linux for me
<learning> yeah dma is on
<seth_k> and now Kubuntu is the sechs
<nmorse> Went back to Debian, played with Mandrake and a dozen others, went to Gentoo, wound up here
* randabis has amd athlon 3200+ w/512MB ram
<learning> i jus tdon't understand what is causing all that stuff
<weijie90> when i was 12 and stupid i rezised the winxp partition and destroyed my siblings data
<nmorse> suckage
<learning> what is your hdparm.conf or have yo changed any of those settings
<learning> maybe thats my problem
* learning postes his hdparm.conf to flood
<seth_k> use pastebin, is easier
<seth_k> http://www.pastebin.com/
<nmorse> weijie90: stick with linux for a few years and you'll know way more than anyone else when you go to college if you go into a computer degree
<gdh> yeh , a click is easier for us lazy people =)
<weijie90> thanks
<weijie90> i plan to do that
<penguinboy> The Amazing Adventures of PenguinBoy...www.penguinboy.us
<monchy> don't forget orneryboy
<nmorse> I start Comp Sci at TU in August
<gdh> penguinboy: Does this need an AdultCheck ID?
<weijie90> i hope university does not teach me visual basic
<seth_k> gdh: doesn't look like it, just a blog
<penguinboy> lol
<gdh> weijie90: Cross your fingers it teaches somethign useful like C#
<nmorse> They start with Java these days
<penguinboy> lol
<randabis> learning: my hdparm.conf is completely default
<nmorse> Then you move on to a specialty
<weijie90> MIT..?
<nmorse> I'll probably look at comparative languages
<nmorse> No idea what MIT does
<nmorse> I'm going to the University of Tulsa
<weijie90> im stil in secondary 3, or whatever it is in the usa when u are 15
<nmorse> Could have gone to MIT
<nmorse> or West Point
<gdh> :)
<weijie90> i read about the MIT hacks
<nmorse> But I really wanted to go to Hawaii
<nmorse> Not enough money, though
<weijie90> i gtg
<nmorse> Could have gone to Yale or Harvard too
<weijie90> bye guys
<nmorse> see you
<penguinboy> night
<learning> ok
<learning> mind posting yours
<nmorse> National Merit Scholar opens a lot of doors
<learning> ill try it
<learning> cause like i say it was fast then i tried to optimize and i think i jacked p the hdparm.conf file
<weijie90> hmm... its morning is singapore
<gdh> Could've been a surf bum, but joined the army instead =)
<gdh> what an epitaph
<nmorse> The army?
<gdh> isn't that what west point is infamous for?
<gdh> I'm in the UK,so you'll have to excuse my ignorance of the US :)
<nmorse> Yeah, the Army officer training
<nmorse> Come out 2nd Lieutenant
<nmorse> First guys out of the foxholes
<gdh> That sounds kinky.
<nmorse> Boot camp for normal people is 6 weeks
<nmorse> They lock you up for your first year at West Point
<gdh> Builds character, or something.
<gdh> <boggle>
<penguinboy> gdh lol
<nmorse> Beats me why they do it
<gdh> Beats them too, I'll wager
<penguinboy> lol
<gdh> 'The beatings will continue until morale improves' etc.
<nmorse> Probably not
<randabis> I'll go to shoe camp
<learning> randabis, did yo past that ?
<randabis> or pillow camp
<nmorse> After the first year, they teach you tennis and gof
<gdh> Is there a slipper camp?
<gdh> haha
<nmorse> golf*
<gdh> hahaha :)
<randabis> hehe
<penguinboy> Loose women lying in ponds, passing out swords, is no basis for a system of goverment!
<gdh> hahha :))
<gdh> Lady of the lake, indeed.
<learning> can someone please post me the default hdparm.conf 
<nmorse> Monty Python, classic dry British wit
<gdh> Camelot! (it's only a model) (shaddap!)
<penguinboy> wonderful British humor
<Koala> Evening.. I just installed 5.04PPC of Kubuntu on a G3 laptop and I have a problem with the video I hope someone can help me with..
<penguinboy> I have never had success with Kubuntu and laptops
<gdh> # ... we eat ham and jam and spam a lot :)
<nmorse> Works on mine
<penguinboy> Spam...I love it!
<nmorse> Spam! Spam! and Eggs!
<nmorse> Or do you want Spam, spam, spam, and eggs?
<seth_k> I'm running kubuntu on a laptop *shrug*
<seth_k> but PPC *shudder
<randabis> learning: one sec
<nmorse> Couldn't get it to work on my G3 iMac
<nmorse> One of the grape ones
<penguinboy> I think I;ll have the spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, and eggs but hold the eggs, please!
<nmorse> 333 mHz
<gdh> seth_k: I hope you let all the Mac weenies see that you're 'wasting' a Mac bby not running OS X :)
<learning> k
<nmorse> Good, choice penguinboy 
<nmorse> 333mHz and 96 MB of RAM isn't wasting much
<gdh> eek :)
<seth_k> gdh; I'm not running a Mac! :O
<Koala> Many of the window title bars have  graphic corruption.. vertical bars or dots..  once in a while the entire colors of the screen look psychadelic, and on certain parts of the screen there is corruption where the mouse moves.. ie) in the letters of kubuntu on the desktop when i move the mouse there it fills up with blue pixels..
<seth_k> gdh: the very thought! *shudder*
<penguinboy> i could never get Kubuntu to recognize my wireless
<seth_k> gdh: that Koala guy is
<nmorse> My first linux box was 350 mHz with 128 MB
<gdh> seth_k:  ah k , misunderstood
<nmorse> Koala: did you see if your model has a known issue like that?
<Koala> I'm using a G3 333, with 384 MB of RAM.. it runs really snappy.. if it wasn't for this video issue...
<gdh> my first linux box.. actually wasn't a box.. was a motherboard, VESA local bus and ISA network card all wedged down the back of my desk
<gdh> it fit really nicely in the gap
<nmorse> Nice
<nmorse> That's some computer
<penguinboy> kewl gdh
<gdh> surprisingly reliable :)
<Koala> nmorse: I've search the ubuntu message boards but come up with nothing...
<gdh> And my "P75 in a cardboard box" was a local legend.
<nmorse> Did you check the Supported Hardware wiki?
<penguinboy> Welcome Ben_Babcock
<nmorse> gdh: you're insane
<randabis> learning: http://pastebin.com/299223
* penguinboy hands Ben_Babcock a blonde ale
<learning> thank you
<gdh> nmorse: I even cut the holes out for the keyboard/nic / serial :))
<Koala> I've tried Ubunto with gnome.. the desktop has no corruption BUT any video such as divx is filled with white shimmering pixels.. plus Gnome seems much slower than KDE
<nmorse> Try it in Legos
<gdh> a fire hazard,  yes, but much cooler than that :D
* randabis laughs
<Koala> nmorse: do you have a link for that?
<nmorse> No corruption in GNOME?
<randabis> I share your last name Ben
<nmorse> No corruption in GNOME at all?
<nmorse> Hmm
<nmorse> gdh: check out mini-itx.com
<penguinboy> Welcome Albert...pull up a chair...and warm yourself by the fire!
<gdh> Um Bongo is fun =)
<nmorse> that's crazy computer stuff
<randabis> Gnome is corrupt. :p they pullin' a conspiracy
<gdh> nmorse: hehe yes seen that... PC in a humidor etc. =)
<Koala> in GNOME, no.. just when watching videos with totem or vlc etc..  But in KDE it's in the desktop.. haven't even tried videos yet in KDE
<nmorse> I like the Red Hat and Windows box one
<randabis> mac mini :)
<gdh> randabis: the mac mini one /is/ stupid =)
<nmorse> Mac Mini's are hard to replicate with x86 stuff
<nmorse> They can't even fit a CD in
<nmorse> I like our actual Mac Mini
<gdh> replacing a lovely fast machine with VIA c3 crap =)
<nmorse> Exactly
<nmorse> And not even making it a MythTV box
<randabis> meh thar be powerpc in the mini though
<gdh> indeed, I have a C3 for my VDR box...
<gdh> right tool for the job, etc.
<Octane> i know ctrl+alt+bspace is to restart x but whats the command to exit it
<seth_k> that's really the command to kill X. It just auto-restarts
<gdh> Octane: You just right click on the desktop and select Log Off
<nmorse> Yeah, the auto-spawn can be turned off
<gdh> Log Out...
<nmorse> or a sudo killall kdm
<Octane> i know but im in kdm
<gdh> drop to a console and /etc/init.d/kdm stop
* Octane doesnt like killing
<nmorse> Killing is good for you
<nmorse> Try an xkill sometime
<Octane> ah great thanks
<gdh> death is natural
<nmorse> or a kill -9
<gdh> xkill is fun with KDE ,, just Ctrl-Alt-Escape
<gdh> to get the skull-and-crossbones cursor
<gdh> that will kill any window you like
<nmorse> didn't know that
<gdh> neither did I until this week =)
<nmorse> I killed my wallpaper
<gdh> you heartless swine! :D
<seth_k> really? i had to learn that way back in the day, when Red Hat crashed all the time :P
<penguinboy> I once kiled a guinea pig
<seth_k> and Gnome can't do it
<nmorse> Stupid wallpaper
<gdh> nop
<nmorse> My whole root window crashed
<learning> randabis, is that complete?
* seth_k is away: Away at the moment
<nmorse> Hang on, I'll take a screenshot
<gdh> penguinboy: I think you're in the wrong channel :)
<learning> cause mine had some script stuff in it
<penguinboy> lol
<learning> that i know i didn't put there
<randabis> learning: I believe so
<randabis> learning: wait
<learning> mind double checking please?
<penguinboy> let me just /join #Spport Group for Guinea Pig Killers
<randabis> it wasn't complete
<gdh> Agh, you're up too late when you get emails from the overnight cronjobs
<randabis> learning: I just viewed it in nano and there's more...I used less before :/
<nmorse> Hmm, where to upload this lovely screenie
<Koala> Hmmm... no one with any ideas? - Video card in the laptop is a Rage PRO LT 8MB..
<penguinboy> Welcome Quentin...what will you be drinking this evening?
<nmorse> No idea, Koala
<nmorse> Is there a PPC channel?
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> type /join #ppc
<nmorse> #ubuntu-ppc?
<Koala> no-one in #ppc
<nmorse> Koala: did you ask in #ubuntu?
<penguinboy> looks like it was moved off channel
<nmorse> Anyone know what the command to restore my desktop is?
<nmorse> kdesktop?
<Koala> For the ubuntu problems.. but not for kubuntu issues
<nmorse> kdesktop indeed
<nmorse> What video driver are you using?
<nmorse> Hmm, is Breezy's graphical installer going to be just a tie-in to d-i?
<gdh> d-i has a graphical mode?
<nmorse> No, but it can be tied into
<gdh> I don't get what the obsession is over a mouse-driven interface...
<gdh> the hoary installer asks about 4 questions
<nmorse> There's no GUI fo it yet due to Debian's 11 architecture mess
<nmorse> I like the normal d-i myself too
<nmorse> I particularly like tasksel
<gdh> if the magazines give a whole distro a bad review because the installer didn't jerk them off, that's not much to worry about
<nmorse> Beats me why tasksel isn't in the installer for us to use
<gdh> tasksel is horrid :)
<nmorse> I love tasksel
<nmorse> It makes it easy to define between server, desktop, gaming box, debian jr., etc.
<Koala> hmmm.. sigh.. this sucks.. everything else seems to be working well..
<gdh> woody.... do you want to run tasksel? NO! .... do you want to run dselect? sweet jesus NO! :D
<nmorse> God forbid dselect should come back
<gdh> dselect is Debian at its finest - function over form.
<nmorse> any form that is
<randabis> heh
<Koala> Here's the weird thing.. I changed the window decoration from Plastik to Keramik and the corruption disappears...  It appears to happen only with Plastik
<learning> randabis, i never got that file :(
<grantly> i need help
<penguinboy> ask
<learning> this is slow as crap is it not ?
<learning> /dev/hda:
<learning>  Timing cached reads:   368 MB in  2.02 seconds = 182.12 MB/sec
<learning>  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.04 seconds =  15.80 MB/sec
<grantly> when I download programs I dont know how to install them (such as tar.gz files)
<penguinboy> don;t download tarballs...they are too difficult to install from
<penguinboy> use Synaptic
<grantly> what if the programs not in there
<penguinboy> it should be
<gdh> you have enabled the 'universe' repository?
<penguinboy> are all of the repositories checked in Synaptic?
<grantly> umm i dont know
<penguinboy> what are you looking for?
<penguinboy> grantly: you do have Synaptic insyalled?
<grantly> yes
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> click on settings and then repositories
<penguinboy> make sure all are check marked
<grantly> ok hold on 
<randabis> tar.gz isn't hard to install from :p (if you know what you're doing)
<penguinboy> lol
<nmorse> not on slack maybe
<gdh> you will just generally need a shitload of -dev packages installed :)
<nmorse> or with alien
<penguinboy> important part...if you know what you are doing LOL
<nmorse> if it's a slack package, alien will actually convert it
<nmorse> Alien is a neat program
<penguinboy> yes it is
<scanwinder> is there an equivilant to "manage third party software" from ubuntu in kubuntu?
<grantly> there are no check marks to check just a list 
<nmorse> crud, it'll still make Stampede packages
<grantly> nevermind found it
<penguinboy> there should be check boxes
<gdh> oo Stampede :) isn't that what Gentoo became?
<penguinboy> wb kk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gdh> the start of the whole 'optimised for modern CPUs' nonsense
<gdh> 0.05% faster. wewt.
* randabis jabs ricers with his fomit-frame-pointer v2.0
<gdh> :)))
<nmorse> what became Gentoo, actually
<gdh> nmorse: Yes, taht's what I meant =)
<grantly> what if I cant find a program in synaptic then how do i install it
<nmorse> What package
<nmorse> ?
<gdh> grantly: with difficulty =)
<grantly> just anything
<gdh> there ain't no SETUP.EXE here...
<nmorse> Try Corel Photopaint
<randabis> you must use the force
<nmorse> That's a linux program that's hard to install
<penguinboy> The Gimp
<nmorse> Mostly because the stuff it depends on is god-awful and deprecated
<nmorse> Use Krita, not the Gimp
* seth_k is back.
<penguinboy> wb
* nmorse hopes Krita's CMYK support is finished for the next release
<randabis> the gimp gets all the chicks though lawl
<gdh> it's the rubber mask, I tell ye.
<randabis> yayez
<gdh> brings out the dominatrix in them all
<randabis> fo' shizzle
<penguinboy> my Synaptic is stuck
<gdh> on that note - it's getting light - I should go to bed.
<penguinboy> ngiht gdh
<gdh> stay black, niggas =)
<seth_k> haha
<nmorse> night
<seth_k> night gdh
<penguinboy> lol
<randabis> hehe
<penguinboy> how can I force Synaptic to shut doen?
<NowhereMan> anybody bravely using kubuntu on PPC?
<randabis> killall synaptic?
<seth_k> penguinboy: CTRL ALT ESC then click on it
<monchy> hm cdrdao is missing from the repositories
<seth_k> if you're in KDE
<seth_k> otherwise what randabis said
<seth_k> monchy: it's in universe iirc
<grantly> how do I fix this in synaptc when i try to add reposotories
<grantly> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<penguinboy> KEWL
<seth_k> answer: don't use marillat repos
<seth_k> if you need something in there, use backports instead
<randabis> marillat is teh devil
<randabis> lolz
<seth_k> it is at least teh bustage
<monchy> don't see it
<seth_k> monchy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/cdrdao
<seth_k> it's in universe
<monchy> aha, thank you
<seth_k> use (s|k)ynaptic to yoink it though
<seth_k> don't install directly if you can help it
<monchy> i did, searched for it and it did not come up
<seth_k> you have universe repos enabled?
<seth_k> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # marks from the 4 universe lines
<monchy> was already done oO
<seth_k> ermm
<seth_k> did you reload?
* seth_k shrugs
<seth_k> it should be there
<monchy> yeah reloaded
<monchy> ah i'll figure it out, it can't just dissapear lol
<penguinboy> note to self...do not CTRL-ALT-ESC and then click on the taskbar
<seth_k> heh
<monchy> think i'll give core 4 a whirl while i'm screwing around
<penguinboy> Is Fedora Core 4 any improvement over Fedora Core 1-3?
<seth_k> sure, it went from terrible to bad
<seth_k> :D
<monchy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<seth_k> </randomdistrobash>
<penguinboy> does life get any better than Kubuntu?
<monchy> well i tried earlier but anaconda really fu*ked things up
<monchy> i'm just determined i don't like when i can't make things work
<penguinboy> perhaps I should loan you my IBM Thinkpad R40 and see if you can get the wireless to work in Kubuntu
<penguinboy> sadly I cannot
<monchy> can i keep it
<penguinboy> lol
<monchy> ;p
<penguinboy> orneryboy
<monchy> rocks
<penguinboy> www.orneryboy.com
<monchy> best web-comic ever
<penguinboy> yes
<penguinboy> next to Dork Tower
<penguinboy> This comic is not recommended for small children
<thunderdawg> hi
<penguinboy> hey
<thunderdawg> just finished installing kubuntu on my mac mini
<penguinboy> or medium children
<thunderdawg> very very nice
<thunderdawg> one question though, 
<penguinboy> yes...life does not get any better than Kubuntu my friend...unless it involves seeing Anglina Jolie nekkid
<thunderdawg> I am trying to install mozilla-firefox on it, and kynaptic is failing the install because of a MD5Sum mismatch on libbonoboui-2.0?
<thunderdawg> how can I solve this
<thunderdawg> btw-seeing angeline jolie
<thunderdawg> naked
<thunderdawg> yup
<thunderdawg> too  much
<thunderdawg> im sorry to crash your conversation btw
<penguinboy> you did not crash
<penguinboy> sounds like a question for monchy
<seth_k> thunderdawg: US and CA archives are messed up
<seth_k> thunderdawg: you'll need to switch repos
<thunderdawg> seth_k: to which ones?
<seth_k> thunderdawg: by sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and change to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<seth_k> e.g. no us.
<thunderdawg> thanks seth_k
<seth_k> np
<seth_k> they should make an announcement :/
<thunderdawg> konversation is fucking sweet
<thunderdawg> >xchat (almost I think)
<seth_k> I use konversation
<seth_k> at least, for now
<penguinboy> me 2
<seth_k> was just using gaim
<Octane> i prefer game and xchat :)
<thunderdawg> I'm curious wtf does it still show as ver. 1.0.2 for firefox
<thunderdawg> that doesnt sound right
<thunderdawg> did they back patch it to ver 1.0.4???
<thunderdawg> like when sun patches sendmail for example on solaris?
<thunderdawg> wtf?
<seth_k> thunderdawg: that's how debian does it
<seth_k> security fixes only
<Octane> are you using 64 bit thunderdawg 
<seth_k> you have all the features of 1.0.4
<seth_k> e.g. the fixes
<seth_k> but it will say 1.0.2
<seth_k> unless you install the backports 1.0.4
<Octane> i love kubuntu, but man is my ssytem fucked up, and i dont have the enrgy to start fixing everything :)
<thunderdawg> seth_k: Yeah I just read that, so basically I am good to go right???
<thunderdawg> righto!!
<thunderdawg> ?
<seth_k> thunderdawg, yes
<thunderdawg> Thanks seth 
<seth_k> np
<seth_k> bed for me, up early tomorrow :/
<seth_k> night all
<thunderdawg> Take care seth
<thunderdawg> thanks
<quam> having some issues with klipper, is there a way to make it so when i paste shit, it pastes what i copied most recently, instead of me having go to klipper and tell it what i want to paste?
<Octane> quam, u should ask in #kde
<penguinboy> OctaNE:  is this your blog?
<penguinboy> very kewl if it is
<Octane> penguinboy, what? danjberger.com ?
<penguinboy> si
<Octane> yes that is my blog
<Octane> thank you very much i appreciate it
<penguinboy> I congratulate you my friend...this is very intelligent writing
<penguinboy> I will add it to my blogroll
<Octane> oh wow thank you so much!
<penguinboy> I will put you under Political/Social Commentary
<Octane> i very much appreciate it
<Octane> yes, thats what it is :)))
<Octane> knowing i have more readers make sme work harder on it
<penguinboy> yes i agree
<Octane> i average 60 readers during the week
<Octane> and 30 during the w/e
<Octane> so i dont do much over the weekend
<Octane> and theyre probably readers who catch up if they missed
<penguinboy> amazing.....with such fine writing you should have a much larger readership
<Octane> thanks again
<penguinboy> do you use Word Press....Moveable Type?????
<Octane> no, my own code
<penguinboy> wowzer
<Octane> i think part of it is that i dont whore my blog in the blogosphere
<penguinboy> Octane you would like the blog at www.vaughnthompson.com
<Octane> graet ill cehck it out
<quam> yeah octane, #kde is about as helpful as you are. i came here because this place is for ubuntu specifically setup for kde :P
<Octane> quam, good point ;X
<mebrelith> Hi guys! I could use some help here... 
<mebrelith> Just installed and seem to be stuck at 640x480
<penguinboy> did you right click on desktop....then on configure desktop....display...etc?
<mebrelith> yep
<mebrelith> only available option is 640x480
<penguinboy> hhhuummm
<mebrelith> took a look at xorg.conf and everything seems alright
<randabis> my damn brand new phone charger broke :(
<randabis> the plug was very poorly constructed :/
<mebrelith> any ideas as to what could the problem be?
<quam> octane: figured it out. imagine that, reading the help file actually helps :P
<mebrelith> Help! Still stuck at 640x480
<penguinboy> sorry mebrelith I am no help on that issue
<deuce_> do you dual boot mebrelith 
<randabis> mebrelith: sounds like incorrect HorizSync and VertRefresh settings in xorg.conf
<mebrelith> let me check again my xorg.conf
<randabis> you'll need to find the correct settings for your display and edit xorg.conf
<deuce_> which if you dual boot is easy to get from win driver
<mebrelith> Dang hadn't noticed that the "monitor" section has no info regarding HorizSync and VertRefresh
<penguinboy> <b>"Software is like sex. It's better when it's free." - Linus Torvalds</b>
<penguinboy> night guys!
<deuce_> night, me 2
<Octane> ERROR: The runtime configuration check failed for library 'libGL.so.1.0.7664' (expected: '/emul/ia32-linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', found: '/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1').  The most likely reason for this is that conflicting OpenGL libraries are installed in a location not inspected by `nvidia-installer`.  Please be sure you have uninstalled any third-party OpenGL and third-party graphics driver packages.
<Octane> anyone know what may be causing that error?
<Octane> thats what the nvidia driver installer tells me
<randabis> why don't you just use the nvidia-glx package?
<Octane> because i want to make sure i have the latest for my card from nvidia so that it works with transparency
<Kamping_Kaiser> octane, do you have a 64 bit system?
<Octane> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats what causes the error
<Kamping_Kaiser> akaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> *afaik
<Octane> yes i definitely agree with you
<Octane> it asked me if i want to install the opengl 32 bit module
<Octane> Install NVIDIA's 32bit compatibility OpenGL libraries? (Answer: Yes)
<Octane> brb gonna try answering no to that questio
<monchy> hm flashplayer-mozilla is gone lol
<quam> awesome, just crashed kde with shockwave plugin :P
<monchy> damn macrocrapia
<randabis> yay
<monchy> ?
<quam> this place dies at night
<Kamping_Kaiser> night is a relative term in irc
<quam> not to ethnocentric americans :P
<monchy> whats the time where you are kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> 14:45
<Kamping_Kaiser> Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> central time ;)
<monchy> so it's sunday there right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<monchy> weird lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> what time is it there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> where ever there is :P
<monchy> 22:16 saturday night in british columbia, canada
<monchy> (west coast)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. west coast canada is what i got, brit columbias to specific ;)
<monchy> aw crap is the us.archive.ubuntu.com fubar again
<Kamping_Kaiser> monchy, can you connect to k-k.homelinux.net on either port 22 (ssh) or 80 (http)?
<monchy> http works
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. ssh should then
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<monchy> no worries
<monchy> blah damn md5sum
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs.
<monchy> gah
<Koala> Does anyone know why a CD with an .avi movie on it will show up using Unbuntu and I can read the files on it, but it Kubuntu it's like the same cd doesn't exist and nothing can be read on it??!?
<Koala> hello?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nfi. 
* Kamping_Kaiser pimps ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> is this Ubuntu with KDE on it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or Kubuntu?
<Koala> This is on a straight Kubuntu install
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not sure then
<Koala> Previously I'd installed Ubuntu without KDE and it mounts fine..
<monchy> maybe ask in #kde
<Goshawk> hi to all
<Goshawk> what about kapture?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about it?
<papo> hello, I need some help to change  deps from kdelibs4 to kdelibs4c2 in order to install k3b in breezy. Do you know can I do it?
<brosio> hi
<brosio> anyone could explain me how automont dvd cd ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dvd cd?
<brosio> Kamping_Kaiser, dvd or cd
<brosio> and... it's the same...
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought it did automagicaly...
<archster> what is the name of the command that goes out and checks the repositories and picks the fastest ones?
<Firetech> archster: is there a command that does that?
<ruschi> Hi There,
<archster> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Apt-spy
<ruschi> has anyone tried a switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<archster> but that's not the name I was thinking of Firetech 
<ruschi> does it work without mayor annoyances?
<archster> switch..? as in aninstalled ubuntu to add kde ?
<ruschi> I have running ubuntu with kde. 
<ruschi> but its not kubuntu. What is kubuntu really?
<Tm_T> ruschi: ubuntu w/ KDE and Kubuntu artwork
<archster> sorry I'm not going to be much help, I was here trying to find answers for a friend running kubuntu ..
<ruschi> o.k. so I actually got a kubuntu already.... 
<ruschi> thanks.
<uniq> archster: netselect-apt? 
<archster> ah that sounds more like it uniq 
<uniq> don't think it's ubuntu-ready though.
<archster> uniq: friend of mine has just installed kubuntu and said: Then it took a huge amount of time testing the network repository.  I don't know if it went out and got more uptodate software or if it was just running that little program that goes out and finds the best repository.
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> i'm in the installment of Kubuntu and it is asking me things of default display manager
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Howitzer> and i have to edit a file in order to run multiple display managers(do they mean Gnome and Kubuntu with this?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnome and KDE
<Tm_T> errr
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you dont want to run multipe do you?
<Tm_T> KDM and GDM
<Kamping_Kaiser> *
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> but
<Howitzer> oooh
<Kamping_Kaiser> my bad
<Tm_T> yeah, KDM does the job
<Howitzer> it's not like i choose to run Gnome solely or KDE?
<Tm_T> no
<Howitzer> so it has nothing to do with Gnome or KDE itself
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> so
<Tm_T> you choose what "login manager" you use
<Howitzer> what i the best then? gdm or kdm :x
* Kamping_Kaiser points. what he says
<Tm_T> Howitzer: KDM ;)
<Howitzer> mm
<Kamping_Kaiser> howitzer, dont start a religous war
<Howitzer> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> tm_t :P
<Howitzer> so if i choose kdm i won't get the login screen i have now?
<eikke> hija
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> i took kdm
<Howitzer> if this screw my system, i'll sue you Tm_T  :D
<Howitzer> \ o /
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) like to see you try
<Howitzer> sueing somebody else or your own retardedness
<eikke> if I got an ubuntu installation (with Gnome), can I install kubuntu "on top of it", so users get the choice between gnome and kde at login time (in the xdm)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Howitzer> sounds like american justice \ o /
<Howitzer> yes
<Howitzer> i want that as well
<eikke> oh, nice ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> joys of unix
<Kamping_Kaiser> *x
<Howitzer> how do you do that then actually?(or does it that by itself?)
<eikke> any docs on that? (I'm not a beginning linux user, so just some hints should be enough)
<Howitzer> does it work like Fluxbox then?
<eikke> is it as simple as adding some apt repo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eikke, apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> eikke, 
<eikke> so I dont need any extra repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Howitzer> be sure to change to archive.ubuntu
<eikke> hell, thats nice :)
<Howitzer> not us.archive
<eikke> what for?
<Howitzer> because us.archive seems to be screwed a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> us. is down
<eikke> ah ;) I wont do it now anyway...
<Howitzer> oh
<eikke> it'll only be next month or so when I dump my brother and sister's windows installation :) (and I'm no ubuntu user myself)
<Howitzer> i got a fail here Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl howitzer
<eikke> thanks for the help!
<Howitzer> Setting up kdm (3.4.0-0ubuntu18) ...
<Howitzer>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                                                                                                       [fail] 
<Howitzer> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<Howitzer> Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> should have used GDM
<Howitzer> am i screwed now ;scared:
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Howitzer> oh god no
<Howitzer> but
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get -f install, does it find anything?
<Howitzer> Reading package lists... Done
<Howitzer> Building dependency tree... Done
<Howitzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so /etc/init.d/kdm/restart
<Howitzer> it isn't a directory :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Howitzer> i'm getting scared now :x
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont be
<Howitzer> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Linux likes you
<Howitzer> :eek:
<Howitzer>  * Not stopping K Display Manager: not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<Howitzer>  * Starting K Display Manager...
<Howitzer>  *ly root wants to run kdm    
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Howitzer> behind the latest line is also a *FAIL*
<Kamping_Kaiser> well it didnt work, so of course it fialed :)
<Howitzer>  * Not stopping K Display Manager: not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<Howitzer>  * Starting K Display Manager...                                                                                                                      [ ok ] 
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> it doesn't find a file but it runs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. look at the line again
<Mez> sudo killall-9 kdm
<Mez> sudo kdm
<Kamping_Kaiser>  ***Not**** stopping K
<Howitzer> oooh
<Mez> sudo killall kdm
<Mez> damn
<Mez> no -9
<Howitzer> done
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> killall-9 ? :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> done loading or killing?
<Howitzer> done doing killall kdm
<Mez> now
<Mez> sudo ksm
<Mez> sudo kdm I men
<Mez> I just woke up
<Mez> tired
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> is it normal that nothing hppens?
<Mez> it work?
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ sudo kdm
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$
<Mez> hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Mez> it should have switched you to X automatically
<Howitzer> i am in X
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine heads over to f8 if it crashes sometiems
<Howitzer> i've been in X the whole install
<Mez> thenthere you go... whats the problem
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> if i logout, i can choose KDE?
<Howitzer> in the sessions menu 
<Mez> as long as you'ev installed kubutu-desktop
<Mez> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> i did
<Mez> that'l;ll installm everything you need for kde
<Howitzer> 83mb
<Howitzer> wii
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> here goes nothing!
<Mez> try it :D
* Kamping_Kaiser purges locals
* Mez yawns
<Mez> btw kamping kaiser - gaim 1.3.1 should eb in universe now
<Mez> for breezy
<Mez> imn main *
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh cool :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you a dev?
<Mez> no - I just know about these things :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Mez> I was talking to the guy who was building it last night :P
<Mez> and i just checked and the buildd says it was built ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> bastard :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> know all the right ppl
<Mez> lol
<Mez> well
<Mez> konversation 0.18 for breezy was by me :D
<Howitzer> oh my
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :!
<Howitzer> Kubuntu is damn sexy
<Howitzer> oh man
<Howitzer> i already love konqeuror
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shudders*
<Howitzer> nautilus is kind of crap
<Howitzer> what?
<Howitzer> you don't think konqueror is good? :x
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont like KDE ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. Kubuntu-desktop still broken for breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> k3b and OO.o2-KDE missing
<_dolny> wel
<_dolny> well, why the hell install breezy :)
<Mez> so it worked then Howitzer?#
<Mez> lol
<Mez> yeah kubuntu is sexy D
<Howitzer> indeed
<Mez> but can be made even sexiuert
<_dolny> yuo can get updates from the breezy reps on your hoary, unless you're a betatester ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _dolny, i was using breezy the week after hoary released :)
<_dolny> kubuntu rox ;] 
<_dolny> kaiser lol :)
<Howitzer> but where do i set up kubuntu so that its buttons don't function like a webpage
<Howitzer> => 2x click to open
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there some repo I'm not aware of?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Section: otherosfs
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Mez> funkeh :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek!
* Kamping_Kaiser hides from almighty mez
<Mez> lol
<Howitzer> wiiiiiiiii
<Howitzer> kubuntu is nice
<Howitzer> hey
<Howitzer> almighty
<Mez> :O
<Mez> wha?
<Howitzer> those tabs being half the window space is handy
<Mez> sorry I just got added as an op so ki was chekcing it worked
<Mez> no need for tm eot acutally be opped
<Kamping_Kaiser> you just got ops? well done
<Mez> well... i was asked i i wanted to be one last night, and i cheecked the access list jsyt now and I was one
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice. congrats ;)
<Mez> ty
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hi :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<Mez> RM ? research maachines#/
<Alex[RM-UK] > Raptor-Mods
<Mez> ah
<Mez> good
* Mez woulda glared at you if yu were Research Machines
<Alex[RM-UK] > how come?
* Mez ated Research Machines all the way through his school life
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah
<Alex[RM-UK] > no one knows how to fix a bios do they :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > I re-installed Windows, and Flashed my bios using the Abit utility, now my bios is buggered
<Kamping_Kaiser> install Linux instead :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> if you flashed it and buggered it
<Mez> you'll not fix it
<Kamping_Kaiser> I've heard of it done, but its not a pretty picture
<Kamping_Kaiser> god I'm sick of austnet going down. its netsplit about 4 times already in the last 12 hours
<Alex[RM-UK] > Kamping_Kaiser, I am on linux atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> i meant the bios
<Alex[RM-UK] > Only think I could boot to, to get help
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Tm_T> MUHAHHHAHA!
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, is there a floppy boot disk that will install the bios for me?
<Tm_T> I've got enough money to buy some food and _coffee_ \o/
<incubii> usually the motherboard vendor provides a boot floppy
<incubii> in exe format
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O tm_t!
<Kamping_Kaiser> you fiend!
<Howitzer> no serious
<Howitzer> i really screwed the icons Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<Howitzer> and i can't change it because all the items in settings:/LookNFeel/ are missing Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah! I haven't eated for a day now and I drank coffee last time in friday
<Tm_T> shopping ;) ->
<Kamping_Kaiser> later :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya
<Howitzer> oh shit man
<Howitzer> it seriously screwed up
<Howitzer> konqueror doesn't work anymore
<Howitzer> the system kind of freezes
<Howitzer> i can't log into Gnome since it just kicks me back to the login screen
<Howitzer> Fluxbox is the only thing working now :x
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<Howitzer> what do i do now? :/
<Howitzer> re-install KDE and Gnome? Oo
<Kamping_Kaiser> what locale are you using? i was getting screwed by that
<Howitzer> what do you mean by locale?
<Kamping_Kaiser> language settings. in a terminal type this "env |grep LANG"
<Kamping_Kaiser> KDE might have added somthing
<Howitzer> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<Howitzer> GDM_LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<Howitzer> LANGUAGE=en_GB.UTF-8
<Kamping_Kaiser> utf8, but all the same, so that should be ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> howitzer, I'm just going to go over obvious stuff first... and hten get kicked out by someone who knows what to do ;)
<Howitzer> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop Kubuntu-desktop"
<Tm_T> whoa
<Kamping_Kaiser> you back?
<Tm_T> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> quick :O impressed
<Tm_T> uuh, sweet smell of fresh coffee <3
<Tm_T> slow
<Howitzer> i get a whole list of archive.ubuntu
<Tm_T> couldn't decide what to buy =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i stand corrected tm_t ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> howitzer, it should either "hit" or "get" from each
<Howitzer> hit
<Tm_T> coffee coffee coffee food coffee ->
<Howitzer> 3 get's, the rest re hits
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it want to install anything?
<Howitzer> well
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeepers. my contact lists getting to big :S
<Howitzer> it immedeatly asks or root
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to have some bitchfights
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtfs? ooopppsss
<Kamping_Kaiser> forgot about that
<Kamping_Kaiser> you will have to sudo apt-get both things
<Kamping_Kaiser> both *should* not want to update
<Howitzer> get the kubuntu-desktop again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would ususaly run a command like that from a root shell ;$
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will check if its ok
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs. not my night
<Howitzer> heh
<pv_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> not my day either
<Howitzer> ooh
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> same with Ubuntu-deskto[
<Kamping_Kaiser> *top
<Howitzer> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Howitzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<Howitzer> is ine
<Howitzer> *fine
<jkeel> hi all
<Howitzer> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Howitzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<firasR> hi jkeel 
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. no missing stuff then
<jkeel> I'm trying to compile some KDE svn packages, but auto* is giving me fits
<firasR> jkeel:  how so ?
<jkeel> firasR: I'll paste the error externally..
<jkeel> http://programmers.malfunct.net/pastebin/index.php?show=10
<jkeel> firasR: as you can see, I'm trying to 'make -f Makefile.cvs'
<jkeel> and I have autoconf 2.59
<jkeel> and automake 1.9
<jkeel> version obtained through the use of '--version'
<jkeel> firasR: you have any ideas?
<firasR> jkeel:  sorry but cvs stuff is over my head, however did u try what it suggested  by checking out that module again and updating ?
<jkeel> yeah
<firasR> did u checkout kde-common and link it like it said ?
<jkeel> I don't have this problem with other kde modules...from older checkouts
* jkeel wonders if there is something weird with the checkout
<jkeel> I didn't exactly checkout the standard way...hmm
<firasR> sorry can't help you out there 
<jkeel> I'm doing a fresh checkout of the whole module to see if that's the problem. It is possible that files are missing
<jkeel> but I would think it unlikely
<domi> HI, how can I install Mozilla Firefox under Kubuntu? Always when I enter apt-get install mozilla-firefox it wants to install the gnome libraries
<domi> :(
<gdh> domi: you're nearly right.
<gdh> domi: It will be taking in gtk libs, not gnome ones.
<domi> but there's always an error
<gdh> Firefox is built on the GTK libs, you can't escape that :) 
<domi> can't find that libs
<domi> :(
<gdh> come on, you'll need to post the exact error message..
<gdh> we're happy to help, but we're not psychic =)
<domi> =)
<domi> the packaged cannot be retrieved from the servers
<gdh> Oh, I think there are major probs with the us and canadian archive mirrors..
<gdh> from whatI remember of last night
<domi> are there german mirrors as well?
<gdh> I'd expect so
<gdh> gb.archive... definately works :)
<domi> I only have us mirrors here
<domi> you say a few files are down there?
<gdh> from what I remember, the whole US mirror is broken
<firasR> domi:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirror
<gdh> thank you :)
<domi> thx
<firasR> ur welcome :)
<domi> how must I enter the mirrors?
<Mez> ew fluxbox = ugly
<firasR> hehe
<domi> how do I know if they're universe or restricted
<Howitzer> Aleks- http://www.bizinfotech.com/~democomp/hi.exe look this free tricks for your linux system Open As Windows
<domi> or something else ?-?
<Howitzer> :/
<seth_k> gb.archive and main archive works
<firasR> domi:  universe or restricted or main or multiverse are repositories under each of those mirrors
<seth_k> domi: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the addresses to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<firasR> domi:  for example I have the following as one of my lines :
<firasR> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<domi> I hope it will work ^
<firasR> it should, the main archive servers have always worked better for me than any of the mirrors
<seth_k> me too
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> konqueror is screwed, but nautilus isn't
<domi> should I leave just that one entry?
<Howitzer> i seriously need help here
<Howitzer> i can't use Gnome and KDE is fucked up :(
<domi> you have to install teh normal ubuntu :)
<domi> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<domi> o.o
<Howitzer> re-install? OO
<firasR> Howitzer:  how'd u manage to do that ?
<Howitzer> i have no idea
<Howitzer> i changed the icons in KDE
<Howitzer> and all of a sudden, the icons disappeared
<firasR> do u have a kubuntu CD or all the KDE packages downloaded on ur machine ?
<Howitzer> ehh
* seth_k is away: Away at the moment
<Howitzer> KDE packages dl'd on my comp
<Howitzer> and i don't want to re-install Ubuntu :/
<haris> any other way to get ethernet working? DHCP fails...
<firasR> just reinstall the kde packages 
<haris> and in kcontrol, when enabling device it says it's ok, and around 5 seconds later automatically disables
<Howitzer> it won't
<Howitzer> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Howitzer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded
<domi> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<domi> W: Sie mchten vi
<domi> -_-
<smart> I just installed Kubuntu AMD64 .. and started to notice that not all packages are available in amd64 ..
<smart> would be safe to use the i386 packages ?
<Howitzer> i don't think so
<Howitzer> 64bit is totally different :x
<smart> so.. my best option is to apt-get source.. and compile
<haris> Pretty much; or wait till they package for 64
<smart> I know that AMD64 is backward compatable with i386
<smart> the processor I mean
<Howitzer> i'm screwed ain't i?
<domi> the MD5 checksum of that file is incorrect -_-
<domi> Do I install normal .deb packages with apt-get install as well?
<uniq> domi:no, with:  sudo dpkg -i package
<domi> ok thx
<Far^Side> what's wrong with the vlc package in Breezy Badger? I'm unable to install it
<haris> does the new live cd have 3.4.1?
<jaro> does anyone know wehre i can find SDL 1.2 ???
<Shuddertrix> jaro: apt-cache search libsdl , have you tried that?
<Shuddertrix> haris: the one in the topic has 3.4.1, i know that much
<jaro> hm i have libsdl installed
<haris> Shuddertrix: k, thanx.
<jaro> there are lots of libsdl -packages
<jaro> which are necessary to install ?
<LordHoto> hi
<LordHoto> i installed a base system of ubuntu
<LordHoto> and later i installed kubutnu-desktop
<LordHoto> and my konqueror crashes often
<LordHoto> anyone with the same problem or a solution to this?
<Tm_T> LordHoto: hmm, and you use what KDE version
<Tm_T> ?
<LordHoto> 3.4.0
<LordHoto> it's 'shiped' with Ubuntu
<LordHoto> with kde-i18n-de
<nxv_> which gui to use for isdn connections in kubuntu? i think i have cap running but want to use it graphical
<LordHoto> Tm_T: but it looks like it happens only when i edit some .* files with a terminal
<Tm_T> LordHoto: hmm, why not to install 3.4.1
<Tm_T> I bet there's bugfixes
<Tm_T> there is
<Tm_T> LordHoto: add these two lines to your sources.list: "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" and "deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main"
<Tm_T> then update & upgrade
<LordHoto> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<LordHoto> wups ;)
<Tm_T> yes, just answer yes
<LordHoto> k
<LordHoto> and just a question beside
<LordHoto> anyone tried to use ati drivers? :)
* _dolny uses ati
* _dolny works kewl
<LordHoto> last time i tried it was ****
<LordHoto> but that's over 1/2 year ago
<penguinboy> Morning, Guys!
<Guest53> hi
<Guest53> i was wondering how to connect to a wireless network in kubuntu...
<penguinboy> me too....I have a ThinkPad R40 and have never been able to get the wireless connection to work
<penguinboy> morning tuni!
<tuni_> !
<penguinboy> or afternoon where you are I suppose
<tuni_> afternoon
<tuni_> yep
<penguinboy> France?
<tuni_> 3 pm here
<tuni_> yep
<penguinboy> kewl place
<penguinboy> wonderful food
<Tm_T> coffee <3<3<3
<penguinboy> si
<penguinboy> the only thing i remember from french class is como ale vous (?sp>
<penguinboy> la port
<penguinboy> la tableau newire
<penguinboy> Welcoem Vicks!!!
<vicks> thank you penguinboy =)
<_dolny> what happens when you run into your university
<_dolny> in masks
<_dolny> http://www.echostar.pl/~dolny/smieci/psycho/
<_dolny> :)
<_dolny> i had a sick idea
<_dolny> ;] 
<_dolny> ill upload an avi later on, maybe ;)
<penguinboy> i am suprised you did not get shot dolny
<penguinboy> are you the hunchback?
<vicks> it's strange. everyone says that i'm in some kind of mobile-mode on msn when I connect with kopete, or even when i'm not connected i think. anyone knows anything about this?
<vicks> when they try to send offline messages, their msn says that i'm in mobile mode and that it may cost me money if they send the message
<_dolny> penguinboy: yeah :)
<_dolny> violet coatr
<_dolny> coat
<_dolny> and breathing-mask
<penguinboy> carrying the bottle os something in front of the store?
<_dolny> yeah
<_dolny> i bought it in that store
<penguinboy> you appear to be the ringleader
<_dolny> wearing the mask
<_dolny> ;
<_dolny> :)
<penguinboy> lol;
<penguinboy> who is the nonparticipating female?
<_dolny> yeah i was
<_dolny> my friend's gal
<penguinboy> the darth vader touch was nice
<penguinboy> Welceom weedar!
<_dolny> on one of the pics
<_dolny> i have a banana smile on
<penguinboy> lol
<_dolny> like a total jerk ;)
<penguinboy> what country is pl
<_dolny> it was on purpose but it looks as if i look that way ;] 
<_dolny> poland
<_dolny> europe
<_dolny> ;] 
<_dolny> where the devil says goodnight or smth like that
<penguinboy> Polska
<_dolny> corruption, idiots, vodka, kielbasa
<_dolny> russian neighbourhood
<_dolny> Kwasniewski, Walesa ;) Solidarnosc ;)
<penguinboy> what does the sign say taped to the chest of darth vader
<_dolny> sick sad place ;)
<_dolny> 'the last day at the university'
<_dolny> with preceeding (probably) with small letters
<_dolny> we have like million egzams, i will never pass
<_dolny> none shall pass ;] 
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> ostatni dzien zajec na wsjo
<_dolny> wsjo - name of my school
<_dolny> ostatni - last
<_dolny> dzien - day
<_dolny> zajec - hmm.. of lectures
<_dolny> zajecia - lectures
<Choubaka> :P
<weedar> hi penguinboy
<Choubaka> would you like to buy a wovel?
<penguinboy> hey Choubaka
<_dolny> lol
<Choubaka> vowel though I think.
<weedar> I love friendly bots
<penguinboy> hey weeder
<_dolny> chouwie
<penguinboy> Welcoem ijuz
<penguinboy> We all love friendly bots
<ijuz> hello
<penguinboy> Welceom buz!
<penguinboy> what is dla pana doktora mikolaja sobczaka
<Choubaka> Finnish has a lot more vowels. Perhaps you'd like one.
<penguinboy> lol
<Choubaka> There was some language with even fewer vowels though.
<penguinboy> Welcoem ubuntu!!
<Choubaka> ah, Czech. 
<weedar> wow, I just installed ndiswrapper on a computer sitting 1 meter away from me and the router. It has 56% packetloss when pinging me :-O
<Choubaka> :/
<penguinboy> congrats
<Choubaka> You shouldn't own a crappy wireless adapter.
<Choubaka> that needs windows drivers to work on linux.
<weedar> I thought Belkin products were okay
<ijuz> i installed kubuntu-desktop on the system for my mother, is there a way to get it automounting usb storage devices like the gnoem desktop is doing it?
<penguinboy> dolny I like the star ward convention!
<weedar> besides, I got the NIC for free from my dad who got fed up trying to get it to work, so I was really surprised it worked at all
<_dolny> penguin :)
<penguinboy> www.Allegro.pl
<penguinboy> did you draw the demon?
<vicks> it's strange. everyone says that i'm in some kind of mobile-mode on msn when I connect with kopete, or even when i'm not connected i think. anyone knows anything about this?
<vicks> when they try to send offline messages, their msn says that i'm in mobile mode and that it may cost me money if they send the message
<penguinboy> wb ubuntu!!!
<penguinboy> how much is 164,99 zl?
<penguinboy> Hey Octane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_dolny> 1 $ = 
<_dolny> about 3z
<penguinboy> allegro.pl has a PII for sale for 50 $ US
<penguinboy> Welceom JensK
<penguinboy> wb mez
<JensK> welcome penguinboy 
<penguinboy> thankis
<Mez> ty
<penguinboy> yw
<LordHoto> hmm i tried this (http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html) for installing ati drivers
<LordHoto> but i get these errors:
<LordHoto> FGLRXExtensions.c:19:37: X11/extensions/xf86misc.h: No such file or directory
<LordHoto> FGLRXExtensions.c:20:39: X11/extensions/xf86mscstr.h: No such file or directory
<LordHoto> but i installed all packages listet there
<LordHoto> or should i better use standard ubuntu packages?
<penguinboy> you got me
<spiral> hmmm, how is breezy nowadays ? still broken ?
<Tm_T> spiral: I think it work better now
<kubrov> czesc
<Tm_T> but I will test it july or august
<Tm_T> not earlier
<LordHoto> Tm_T: i tried it last week
<LordHoto> it killed my system
<LordHoto> ;
<spiral> Tm_T, LordHoto : all right, I shall maybe wait a little then
<motaboy> spiral: I'm using it with from 2 weeks and I don't have any problem. Only noticed that kio_media with hal doesn't work and that the kprinter preview is always empty. everything other I'm using works
<vicks> is there any big news in breezy?
<spiral> motaboy: ouah, not so bas
<spiral> motaboy: bad
<roadie> whatsup
<randabis> hi
<Tm_T> Riddell: pingbling
<ijuz> at least with dpkg -i <package> you can
<Howitzer> well
<Howitzer> ehh
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> there's no separate konqi package ;)
<Howitzer> konqueror - KDE's advanced File Manager, Web Browser and Document Viewer
<Tm_T> ...?
<Howitzer> found it with apt-cache search konqueror :x
<Tm_T> haha
<ijuz> apt-get also has a --reinstall option
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm, oh yes!
<Tm_T> sorry
<Tm_T> I'm too old fart
<Howitzer> adrian@ubuntu:~$ apt-get --reinstall konqueror
<Howitzer> E: Ongeldige operatie konqueror
<Howitzer> Oo
<Howitzer> btw ongeldige operatie=>non valid configuration
<ijuz> install, didn't you read the manpage?
<Howitzer> oh uhh
<Howitzer> i did
<Howitzer> but it's confusing :(
<motaboy> Howitzer: Mayve it's a configuration problem? You can try moving (don't delete!) your .kde dir to another place (with kde not started up again). 
<motaboy> s/Mayve/maybe
<motaboy> Howitzer: or just create a new user
<motaboy> Howitzer: and look if it freezes again
<Howitzer> okay
<ijuz> what was this name of the nc clone for kde?
<Tm_T> nc?
<ijuz> ok and i found out usb storage devices appear in the konqueror, how do i get this to the desktop itself?
<motaboy> ijuz: krusader?
<ijuz> norton commander well or mc (midnight commander)
<ijuz> aaah
<ijuz> motaboy: thanks
<Tm_T> yeah
<Riddell> Tm_T: hi
<randabis> hi
<Tm_T> Riddell: hullo, some fellows asked about "settings wizard" after install in breezy, will there be one and what kind of?
<Riddell> what would that be for?
<brosio> where mail are storend in kmail ?
<Howitzer> !topic
<gdh> Riddell: Sorry to hassle - I'm seeing this on 2 seperate systems (one a warty upgrade, and one a fresh 5.04 install)... https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11313 any change you can mark it as NEW ?
<randabis> Howitzer: /topic
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> lol
<randabis> Howitzer: add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main to /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<motaboy> brosio: depends
<motaboy> brosio: if you already had mail in your home dir it will be ~/Mail
<Howitzer> randabis, is it normal that a lot of the packets can't get authenticated?
<motaboy> brosio: if it's a new home dir with kde 3.4 it'll be in ~/.kde/
<randabis> yes
<ijuz> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 is that suggested or still testing?
<Howitzer> okay
<brosio> is in Mail ok
<Tm_T> ijuz: twesting?
<Tm_T> -w
<Tm_T> ijuz: why it would be testing?
<ijuz> Tm_T: why not?
<Tm_T> ijuz: well, just go ahead and upgrade ;)
<froud> http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-341.php
<froud> The packages have also been uploaded to our breezy development version.
<froud> keywords: our breezy development version
<wirwzd> Is there an issue with libbonoboui2-0_2.8.1-1ubuntu1_powerpc.deb and libgnomecanvas2-0_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_powerpc.deb? 
<wirwzd> I keep getting MD5Sum mismatch
<wirwzd> trying to install firefox on ppc using apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Riddell> gdh: do you use MSN?
<quam> wirwzd: change your repositories to archive.ubuntu.com, rather than us.archive.ubuntu.com or ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<quam> the north america repositories are fucked
<wirwzd> Gotcha
<wirwzd> thanks
<Tm_T> Riddell: for the basic things, like display drivers, extra repositories and such
<Tm_T> Riddell: because many "n00b" users have problems even those basic stuff
<Howitzer> lol
<Howitzer> www.ubuntuguide.net?
<Riddell> Tm_T: X drivers are set up for you, the ubuntu repositories are set up for you
<Tm_T> Riddell: hm?
<Tm_T> ok, I won't ask any dumb questions anymore =)
<grandpapriz> you may not Tm_T, but ole gamps might ask some dumb question
<froud> Tm_T: no please do, there are no such things as dumb questions
<Tm_T> froud: there is
<grandpapriz> been trying to install Kubuntu from a down loaded disk, nada
<froud> how do you tink noobs get confused?
<froud> Tm_T: not from my perspective ;-)
<Tm_T> I don't think, I spend hours every day to explain basic stuff for newbies
<Tm_T> to
<Howitzer> :(
<Tm_T> err, anyway
<grandpapriz> anyone care to hold gramps hand and take him through the steps????
<gdh> Riddell: Yeh, gdh@klub.org
<froud> grandpapriz: give us more info
<froud> you downloaded an ISO?
<grandpapriz> I am running ubuntu, and all seems to be well, I downloaded Kubuntu, have it on my home directory, and cant get it installed, each time I try I get a msg saying that ubuntu is unstalbel
<Tm_T> eh
<froud> you dont need to instal that way if you have ubuntu
<grandpapriz> enlighten me pleawe
<froud> http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<grandpapriz> I will take that trip to documentation
<froud> grandpapriz: just the one doc grandpapriz 
<froud> if you have any ideas on improving it, I would be happy to learn :-)
<grandpapriz> brb
<gdh> froud: hm, the images on that page are dead...  http://www.inwords.co.za/kubuntu/inst/figures/kdm-select.png -> 404
<froud> gdh: why inwords that was just a temp stage area
<froud> gdh:  that doc is now totally at kubuntu.org
<gdh> froud: Yeh, I'm reading http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php :)
<gdh> and the images are still linked to inwords...
<froud> gdh: hmmm yeah, riddle
<gdh> Riddell ? ;)
<froud> Riddell: need to fix that page dude
<gdh> heh
<froud> anyone have access to the site 
* froud now knows why he had 8gb of data downloaded from his site in 1 months
<grandpapriz> ok, I followed the directions and got the same msg I always get, ..the msg is about 10/15 lines
<gdh> froud: Ah cool - it's nice that I'm useful for something =)
<froud> grandpapriz: paste it here http://pastebin.ca/
<grandpapriz> it's pasted
<froud> link please
<Howitzer> omg
<Howitzer> kubuntu has a system tray 
<Howitzer> cool
<froud> grandpapriz: when you paste you submit and it gives you a link, share it so we can see
<grandpapriz> ok, I will try
<grandpapriz> http://pastebin.ca/14101
<froud> grandpapriz: did you do sudo apt-get update
<grandpapriz> often
<froud> errors?
<froud> grandpapriz: does it report errors
<grandpapriz> get the same type of mesg, but longer
<grandpapriz> yes iut does
<froud> pls past the contents of your source.list
<gdh> grandpapriz: Ubuntu 4.10 ? 'unstable / main' ?
<grandpapriz> yes gdh
<froud> less /etc/apt/source.list
<gdh> yeh, pastebin your sources.list
<grandpapriz> source list is the same as the error megs?
<froud> grandpapriz: open a Terminal
<grandpapriz> got it
<grandpapriz> open
<froud> then do less /etc/apt/sources.list
<froud> copy that and paste it for us
<grandpapriz> 14105
<gdh> grandpapriz:  that's impressive :)
<grandpapriz> ?meaning?
<gdh> you have no active repositories whatsoever :)
<gdh> they've all been commented out
<grandpapriz> I suppose that is not a good thing
<froud> grandpapriz: OK you need to uncommnet the repositories
<gdh> as a bare minimum it should contain this:
<gdh> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<froud> stay in Terminal
<grandpapriz> ok
<gdh> and: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<froud> gdh: please hold
<gdh> okies
<froud> grandpapriz: do sudo cp /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/source.list.bak
<froud> grandpapriz: this has made a backup
<somez> guys where can I set the character encoding in Konversation?
<froud> now do
<froud> grandpapriz: now do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<froud> grandpapriz: sorry note my typo above /etc/apt/source.list should be /etc/apt/sources.list 
<froud> grandpapriz: so when you do the backup use sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak  
<froud> let us know when you have sources.list open in gedit
<grandpapriz> ESCOM
<froud> ?huh?
<grandpapriz> I will do it again
<gdh> mm, non-sequitur of the day :)
<pointwood> The following packages have been kept back:
<pointwood>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<froud> gdh: once grandpapriz has it open in gedit you can take it
<pointwood> why are they being kept back?
<pointwood> I get that when I run apt-get upgrade
<gdh> froud: sure thang :)
<froud> collaborative support timeslicing
<gdh> :)
<grandpapriz> it said in put is not a pipe
<froud> grandpapriz: ok setp by step
<froud> you in the terminal
<grandpapriz> yes I am in terminal
<froud> type sudo
<froud> then spacebar
<froud> now /followed by a tab key
<Howitzer> i fully updated Kubuntu, what now?
<gdh> Howitzer: Use it and enjoy :)
<Howitzer> restart the pc?
<Howitzer> oh
<gdh> Howitzer: What is it you're trying to do?
<Howitzer> ehh
<gdh> I've not been watching
<Howitzer> Konqueror was broke
<froud> grandpapriz: so after sudo you have done /et then pressed tab
<Howitzer> as soon as i went to a folder or anything, konqueror woul freeze
<grandpapriz> froud, can we do this in priv?
<gdh> Howitzer: ah, OK if you've updated kdelibs, etc. you can just logout and login again
<froud> ok
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> then
<froud> brb gdh 
<gdh> =)
<Howitzer> AAAAAAAARGH
<Howitzer> i'm getting PISSED
<Howitzer> Konqueror still freezes when i go to a folder
<pointwood> I got a folder full of images that I would like to resize. I use 'convert' to do it like this: "convert IMG_0001.JPG -resize 76% img_0001.jpg", how do I do it for all the pics in the folder with one command?
<LordHoto> re
<EnRRaLaO> re
<LordHoto> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fdVkQo31.html
<LordHoto> anyone any idea how to get rid of these errors?
<EnRRaLaO> ALONSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :D
<Tm_T> lpaaah
<_mae> Failed to fetch ftp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdemultimedia/kmid_3.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<_mae> anyone getting something like this
<\sh> _mae: the us mirror is b0rked...use another mirror pls
<Tm_T> whole US is b0rked ;--P
<CellarDoor> ok... I can't get fonts anti-aliased in kde... it looks horrible... no one has been able to offer me anything that actually fixes this... can anyone at all help ??
<seth_k> _mae: use GB or main mirrors, not US or CA
<Spookymulder> hello
<Spookymulder> i have a question about kde in kubuntu
<Spookymulder> how can i get back the desktop icons ?
<kalenedrael> you make them?
<Spookymulder> no but if i install suse i get the "default desktop icons" like "home" etc
<froud> gdh: grandpapriz is now upgrading from warty to hoary and then will follow www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dEdd> I just upgraded kubuntu hoary to breezy via apt-get, and all of sudden can no longer forward x11 apps over the lan via ssh.
<dEdd> I check the ssh_config, ensure x11 forwarding is set, and even fiddled with explicit xhost and DISPLAY settings
<KaiL_> bad for you - don't use breezy yet.
<Tm_T> hmm, breezy </3
<dEdd> Is there an embedded firewall or something I need to set?
<Tm_T> dEdd: or maybe breezy is broken ;)
<dEdd> KaiL_: not in general, or not with kubuntu?
<KaiL_> in general
<dEdd> Being a Debian developer, I usually have unstable around, and that never bit me.
<dEdd> If that is the case (don't touch unstable) I better the box to Debian real fast
<_duende> the topic of #ubuntu is "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY"
<KaiL_> did you use unstable the time, they switched from xfree3 to xfree4?
<KaiL_> or the time gcc2->gcc3?
<KaiL_> ...and now imagine both together, then you know, how usable breezy currently is
<nmorse> I remember Xfree3 from Debian 2.1
<nmorse> God I hate that
<nmorse> hated*
<nmorse> Right, don't use Breezy
<mneisen> hi @, i just installed kubuntu, and it is looking great. But i seem only to have the cdrom-sources available in kynaptic. How may i add universe to kynaptic?
<mneisen> hi
<mneisen> hi @, i just installed kubuntu, and it is looking great. But i seem only to have the cdrom-sources available in kynaptic. How may i add universe to kynaptic?
<nmorse> mneisen: you'll have to do it from the command line or from synaptic
<mneisen> how?
<nmorse> open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor while sudo'ed
<nmorse> Then uncomment (remove the #) from the Universe lines
<mneisen> nmorse: thx a lot, i will try that ... ;-)
<mneisen> nmorse: worked, THX!!
<nmorse> not a problem
<_drake> i just installed 5.04 kubuntu and im getting md5 sum mismatches on tons of packages.. anyone else having this issue?
<nmorse> No
<_drake> hrmf wtf then.
<Tm_T> _drake: us mirror?
<Mez> _drake - are you suing us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nmorse> Someone should topic that
<Tm_T> yup
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Mez] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | We are currently experiencing problems with the US Ubuntu Mirror
<Mez> that do ya
<nmorse> thanks, Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Mez> lol
<Mez> never mind me 
<Mez> I'm an idiot
<nmorse> BTW, anyone know of a way to make kubuntu.org packages verify in apt?
<Mez> nmorse - what do you mean ?
<nmorse> I mean, they don't authorize when you install them
<nmorse> You have to manually select yes
<Mez> ah... well.
<Mez> thats ebcause the repository is setuyp wrong
<Mez> I know how to overrride that
<nmorse> Are the Kubuntu packages not signed?
<Mez> for unauthorised packages
<Mez> the repository is not signed
<uniq> don't think the packages are signed.
<Mez> there's not root RElease and RElease.gpg in the dist dir
<Mez> the signed bit of the pakages never gets upload (cept for source packages)
<Mez> btw, anyone who's interested, I just abckported the latest verison of Amarok
<_alex> hi all
<nmorse> I'd like to get ubuntu backports to work
<nmorse> I'm missing the bugfixes in the latest gaim releases
<Mez> ??
<_alex> I've got 2 little problems, need help: Here I go : 1st : I did a bad apt-get and lost my xdm and now my startx is not automated on start up... Where coulsd I fix that?
<Mez> _alex - just reinstall xdm
<Mez> nmorse., whast your prob with backports?
<_alex> Tried that but it ain't working...
<Mez> alex - apt-get remove --purge xdm
<nmorse> I think my sources.list line may be wrong
<Mez> apt-get install xdm
<nmorse> Mez: what should the line for Hoary backports be?
<Octane> man i just got my nvidia drivers working
<Octane> and this shit is so gorgeous
<_alex> Mez: Yes I did it and will try again... weird...
<Octane> with composite
<Octane> i want to make love to my kubuntu box
<Octane> now all i need is my sound working, and ill be a happy man
<Mez> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Mez> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Octane> do you guys have arts enabled or no
<Mez> _alex
<Mez> if not, isntall gdm or kdm
<_alex> ok.
<Mez> Octane,  -yeah i use arts, i find it easier than having something lock out the sound device
<_alex> thanx Mez 
<Octane> Mez: what excatly is arts -- how does it work with alsa?wahts the difference i mean
<Mez> Octane, I'm not exactly sure... because i've never reall asked, but the way i assume arts works is it basically just accepts douns tuff from all the other apps, and then poutpouts it to the dsp device
<Octane> i mean i know its kdes soundsystem
<nmorse> arts is a mixer app basically
<Mez> yeah, as nmorse said
<nmorse> It handles a whole lot of input from programs and mixes it all to play in alsa at once
<Mez> it means that all apps can access the dsp rather than one at a tiome
<Mez> like esd
<nmorse> The key is to get a hardware mixing card like an SB Live! to go with it
<nmorse> Then arts doesn't lock out the soundcard but still works
<_alex> k3b: Dpend: k3blibs (>= 0.11.23) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: libarts1 (>= 1.3.2) mais ne sera pas install
<_alex>        Dpend: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) mais ne sera pas install
<Octane> nmorse then what if you disable arts how is it that kde still plays sounds
<_alex> 2nd problem : when i try to install k3b i get : 
<nmorse> KDE doesn't play sounds with arts off
<_alex> sorry for the flood
<nmorse> Try it
<Octane> nmorse you can use oss
<nmorse> Who uses OSS?
<Octane> so in other words if you want sound in kde u need arts?
<nmorse> Arts uses OSS, or ALSA, or sun, but it's still what KDE uses
<Octane> ohhh ya i remember now i had to use aplay
<Octane> when i had arts off
<nmorse> Exactly
<Octane> okay now i get it
<nmorse> You can set up a different player, but you need arts otherwise
<Octane> i like understanding things :)
<Mez> arts = the pwn :d
<nmorse> It's good to understand things
<Octane> yes
<Octane> thank you
<Mez> Ubuntu - We understand you
<Mez> (TM)
<Octane> ha
<Octane> Kubuntu - we understand you better
<Mez> Kubuntu We understand you and lok nice
<Mez> look *
<Octane> hahaha
<Octane> we understanding while looking nice
<Mez> Mez - I like cheese (tm)
<Mez> anywasy
<Mez> shopness
<nmorse> I'm just waiting for XFCE's theme package to get fixed
<nmorse> I may do it myself
<ijuz> Xubuntu? :)
<Octane> one thing i dont like witrh composite is that it gives a shadow to a bouncing cursor icon
<nmorse> Xubuntu would be neat
<nmorse> I wonder what Composite's like with ATI proprietary drivers
<Tm_T> :'(
<Octane> i tried it
<Octane> with my fc3 box
<Octane> it was unbearible
<Octane> plus it doesnt with with xinerma
<Octane> and i had dual
<nmorse> Ok, so how do I enable Composite again?
<nmorse> What Section is it under in xorg.conf?
<Octane> Section "Extensions"
<Octane> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Octane> EndSection
<nmorse> thanks
<nmorse> right, KDE wrote its own compositing manager didn't it?
<mathieu> slt tl;
<nmorse> Octane: do you have XDamage enabled?
<Octane> no i do not -- i never heard of that option
<nmorse> Okay, I need it to use xcompmgr
<nmorse> What do you use to manage compositing?
<Octane> nmorse im not that advanced, i just use control center\
<nmorse> And it works for you?
<Octane> nmorse yes it does
<nmorse> Hmm, the composite manager crashed twice within a minute to me and was disabled
<nmorse> It doesn't think I have xorg 6.8
<nmorse> fudge, enabling composite on ATI drivers disables DRI
<Tm_T> is here any font expert?
<hussam> how do I set an environment variable " export blah=something" in my user account only ?
<nmorse> Define it in your .bashrc
<hussam> nmorse: where to I add it in .bashrc ? at bottom?
<nmorse> crud, making the XFCE themes work as GTK2 themes is going to take a lot of work
<nmorse> Maybe I should see if Debian's done the work for me
<nmorse> Fudge, it's still xfce 4.0.5 on Debian
<Tm_T> :/
<_kay> Evening :)
<thunderdawg> anyone kubuntu powerpc users in channel?
<uniq> thunderdawg: yes, but i'll go to bed very soon.
<uniq> thunderdawg: do you have a question? 
<uniq> thunderdawg: i'll go to bed now.. i have some powerpc related stuff on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuIbook
<uniq> gnite.
<seth_k> is anyone allowed to change the channel topic, or just ops? CA Mirror has the same issues as US
<nmorse> try it and see
<seth_k> I'm... hesitant
<seth_k> </teengirlsquad>
<nmorse> Do you know if the UK mirror is still having problems too?
<seth_k> nmorse: last I heard GB mirror is fully functional
<nmorse> ok
<nmorse> If I knew more about IRC I'd try to edit the topic
<seth_k> okay, I'll try it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:_kay] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | We are currently experiencing problems with the US and CA Ubuntu Mirror
<seth_k> or, beaten :P
<_kay> Common guys, use Konversation
<seth_k> I do
<_kay> This IS Kubuntu after all
<_kay> You see that icon near the topic?
<_kay> Click on it... what do you need to know about IRC for that?!
<nmorse> Ah, never done that before
<seth_k> _kay, my issue was whether or not that was condoned
<seth_k> not how to do it
<nmorse> Thanks for informing me, _kay
* seth_k shrugs
<_kay> Well, in the best case I will be killed, ban and extribed
<seth_k> :D
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nmorse] : http://www.kubuntu.org/~amu/kubuntu-5.04.2-i386-live.iso | Congratulations to motaboy on membership | KDE 3.4.1: deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | We are currently experiencing problems with the US and CA Ubuntu Mirrors
<nmorse> there we go, fixed a typo
<seth_k> hehe
<seth_k> plurals are good
<nmorse> And now I know how to edit the topic in Konversation
<_kay> Ah... :)
<seth_k> $knowledge++; D
<nmorse> Indeed
<_kay> Never saw it so good as in Konversation, btw
<nmorse> I'm liking Konversation better than X-Chat
<_kay> And I am not even on the new 0.18 that I just upgraded to (being a Breezy user)
<nmorse> Except for the text replacement (lack thereof)
<nmorse> and speelin-cheker
<_kay> In the past, I was always on xchat too
<seth_k> yeah, I'm using Mez's .18ubuntu1 right now
<Tm_T> :/
<_kay> Hm... Mez?
<Tm_T> why KDE can't use all X fonts
<seth_k> guy I work with at invisionfree.com
<seth_k> I'm his test monkey
<_kay> ah... good
* seth_k checks to see if .18 is in breezy yet
<_kay> it is
<_kay> I just downloaded it, even ubuntu1 already I think
<seth_k> ah, yep. That's Mez's version
<_kay> hm, going to check it out
<_kay> brb
<_kay> Nice, even 1 bug fixed :p
<seth_k> hehe
* seth_k ponders going over to motu and asking for a package review
<seth_k> fear of the unknown O_O
<Tm_T> :/
<_freak> hi all
#kubuntu 2006-06-12
<sdolnack> i mean, i like command line much better but
<Snake> sdolnack: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xenblend> someone... anyone...?
<Stage> xenblend: I'm using dapper on my laptop and there are multiple desktops possible.
<sdolnack> i didnt' realize adept was unstable or anything
<sdolnack> i just did
<sdolnack> it's downloading
<chavo> xenblend, no
<Snake> xenblend: of course not, the applet just isnt there by defualt
<kyle__> hey, i just insstalled a wireless card. any ideas on why it won't turn on?
<xenblend> ok thanks guys
<samuli> sdolnack, nothing as it is, but I had to dist-upgrade instead of update to get all the packages from kde 3.5.3 repos.
<John-Z> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Stage> kyle - is this a pci card?
<kyle__> and yes. I did ndiswrapper and the hardware is present and then i modprobe ndiswrapper it
<Snake> xenblend: just right click your kmenu, click add applet, then search and add desktop
<kyle__> Stage: yes it is
<leafw> there is no longer a livecd iso? Or is the 'alternative' a live CD as well ?
<sdolnack> w00t w00t!   SS2 is done, uh, "being purchased"!
<Snake> kyle__: sudo ifup wlan0
<sdolnack> now i'ts time to install this sucker
<Stage> I've made bad experiences with ndiswrapper - have you searched for some linux-drivers?
<chavo> leafw, desktop is the live cd
<Snake> leafw: the desktop CD is the live cd, kubuntu is now installable and live on one disk
<leafw> chavo, Snake : ok, great. Thanks!
<kyle__> Snake:
<kyle__> kyle@GeForce:~$ sudo ifup wlan0
<kyle__> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Stage> kyle__: type iwconfig
<Stage> is there a adapter with wlan-extensions available?
<Snake> kyle__: follow stage
<Stage> I'm new in linux... :-)
<kyle__> Stage: it says it is not present in iwconfig
<Stage> then ndiswrapper don't work, I think.
<Snake> kyle__: you said you modprobed right?
<kyle__> yes, I did
<Snake> hmm
<Snake> weird.
<Stage> kyle__: goto console and type lspci
<Stage> and look for your pci-wlan-card
<Stage> It should appear here, right?
<kyle__> Stage: shows doesn't show any lan card
<Stage> Please give me the exact name of your wlan-pci-card.
<eddye> hi all, my problem is when i install ati drivers and type in terminal fglrxinfo or glrxinfo it shows me a different driver
<kyle__> Stage: WL-138G
<Stage> Oh...
<eddye> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<eddye> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<eddye> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<eddye> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Stage> I'm disabled this time because of the update from breezy to dapper.
<Stage> :-(
<Stage> Konqueror doesn't work at the moment.
<Stage> Sorry...
<Snake> Stage: sudo apt-get install firefox :P
<Stage> Snake, after I've done the dist-upgrade, I'll install firefox.
<Snake> :)
<Stage> But first of all let's make adept to do the upgrade.
<slow-motion> n8
<eddye> help anyone?
<RogueJediX> neight? nate?
<flo> thoreauputic: Thx that is useful! :) Is there a way to save like the system's state ? maybe the current list of installed pack. ? That way i could reverse to that point if i mess up the system by removeing something...
<kyle__> Stage: mrv8k51                drivers present, hardware present                     when i type ndiswrapper -l
<thoreauputic> flo: see dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<Stage> Hm...
<thoreauputic> flo: and sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto
<thoreauputic> :)
<pingveno> Does Apple's mdnsresponder have any advantages over avahi?
<Stage> I think if iwconfig says there are no adapters with wireless extensions, then something with the drivers are wrong.
<Stage> Take a look if there are Linux-Drivers available for your pci-wlan-card.
<pingveno> I know about the whole copyright thing, I'm just trying to find out about an technical advantages.
<flo> thoreauputic: thanx a bunch!
<thoreauputic> flo: no worries :) man dpkg is worth reading as well
<sdolnack> best way to mount an iso?
<kyle__> Stage: i looked up and i was told to use 98 drivers with ndiswrapper. should i try removing it from ndiswrapper and just try it again?
<Stage> win 98 drivers?
<RawSewage> how do you make it so multiple desktops dont have the same desktop
<Stage> Maybe you should try with the win 2000 drivers at least.
<RawSewage> all of mine use the same icons and wallpaper
<sdolnack> nvm i figger'd it out
<RawSewage> anyone
<Snake> sdolnack: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 iso.iso /folder/folder
<Stage> the next version of kubuntu will be released in december?
<Snake> RawSewage: right click your desktop, go to properties, up top it will say "all desktops" set it to which desktop you want
<Snake> or something of that sort
* Snake is in gnome
<RawSewage> ty
<sdolnack> mount point does not exist :-/
<sdolnack> wuzzat about?!
<Snake> sdolnack: make the mounpoint.
<kyle__> Stage: still nothing, i did this in opensuse and my lan card worked fine, it won't even turn on through ubunto. i upgraded my computer got a new HD and decided to install kubunto instead..
<sdolnack> Snake:how?
<Snake> sdolnack: mkdir /folder/folder (I dont know where you want it)
<Stage> I've to reboot after dist-upgrade.
<Snake> sdolnack: or just mount it at /media/cdrom
<Stage> See ya!
<Snake> sdolnack: do you hang around here alot? just out of curiosity
<John-Z> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sdolnack> Snake: I come in here to ask questions here an dthere
<sdolnack> i woudlnt' say i hang out here
<Snake> John-Z: bookmark it!
<sdolnack> why?
<Snake> sdolnack: ah, I just havn't seen you around at all ;)
<sdolnack> oh.  I was worried you'd be like "yeah, taht's not cool being in here all the time"
<sdolnack> i'm in here a bit
<Snake> sdolnack: nope im in here 24/7 :P
* Snake is a anti-social loser like that
<xenblend> is there a graphical UI for the command 'ps -A' in dapper like there was in breezy?
<Snake> I'm banned from #real_life
* andrzejsz smiles... 
<chavo> xenblend, hit ctrl-esc
* Snake goes to see what ps -a is 
<xenblend> it lists all services
<sdolnack> say Snake, you knwo what you can help me with??
<Snake> sdolnack: whats that
<Snake> xenblend: check out ksysguard
<sdolnack> Configuring LinEAK to use my multimedia buttons with amaroK, kmplayer, and whatever other media app is open
<sdolnack> (mostly those 2 i think)
<Snake> sdolnack: hahaha.ha.ha. good luck! I've NEVER got that to work right
<Snake> I gave up
<xenblend> thanks ill try it
<andrzejsz> isn't there something called "hotkeys"? (new to ubuntu...)
<xenblend> if i can ever get dapper to boot again... :(
<sdolnack> damnit!!
<RogueJediX> LinEAK, wut dat?
<DrNickRiviera> how can i specify what version of gcc to use when running make for a certain program?
<Snake> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<andrzejsz> i successfully get this to work with my nx9105 (HP CPQ)
<sdolnack> It makes my dell lappy's multimedia buttons work
<andrzejsz> on Mandriva, Fedora and Gentoo
<sdolnack> Snake: sorry
<Snake> hehe
<sdolnack> have you tried uhhhh
<Snake> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks snake :)
<sdolnack> what's the other thing i see the kiddies using w/ their media buttons
<Snake> hax scripts!
<Snake> I press play and delete your hdd!! hahaha
<sdolnack> kmilo
<sdolnack> ever use kmilo?
<Snake> you said your IP was "1.0.0.27" right? :P
<Snake> No
<Snake> oh man. I messed that IP up
<Snake> 127.0.0.1
<andrzejsz> somebody hack him, please.
<andrzejsz> his ip is 127.0.0.1
<Snake> Hehe
<Snake> andrzejsz: ill press play and itll execute my h4x script and delete his HDD
<Snake> haha
<andrzejsz> oh, sambaldap has hacked you, snake?
* Snake hides
<sdolnack> Snake: what part of the world you from? timezone?
<Snake> sdolnack: Ohio, USA, Eastern
<Snake> Yourself?
<sdolnack> east coast (delaware/nj)
<Snake> Fun stuff
<metalhedd> anyone using xgl/compiz w/  KDE? I have some really strage keyboard behaviour.
<John-Z> !widget
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, John-Z
<John-Z> !widgets
<ubotu> John-Z: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake> ....
<andrzejsz> !127.0.0.1
<ubotu> 127
<sdolnack> i was in cleveland once.  it wws nice
<Snake> lol
<Snake> sdolnack: thats where I live, about 20 mins from downtown
<Snake> John-Z: check this out:
<Snake> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<andrzejsz> !Snake
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, andrzejsz
<andrzejsz> :)
<sdolnack> snake--ever seen a building w/ a giant mural of an electrical outlet on it?
<sdolnack> it ws outside of our hotel window and it was so intriguiing
<sdolnack> and i never knew wwhat it was
<Snake> sdolnack: hmmm not sure, we got a lot of strange art around here
<RawSewage> One thing that needs to be fixed in WAllet
<RawSewage> when it appears, it needs to STAY ON TOP
<RawSewage> Ive had to change my password 3 times now
<RawSewage> because I typed my wallet password on IRC
<Snake> I HATE wallet
<Snake> Hate it.
<RawSewage> why
<Snake> Because it gets in my way
<Snake> and I dont like all my passwords in one general area
<Snake> I keep them in my head
<RawSewage> you must have a good memory
<sdolnack> Snake: how's the scene in clev? any good record stores or concert venues?
<Snake> sdolnack: PM me, were gonna get introuble for being so offtopic
<sdolnack> ok
<Snake> sdolnack: are you reciving my PMs?
<sdolnack> yeah--have to register first
<Snake> ah hehe
<Snake> <3 the node
<metalhedd> anyone using xgl/compiz w/  KDE? I have some really strage keyboard behaviour.
<Snake> Not I said the cat
<John-Z> see #ubuntu-xgl
<John-Z> I'm running xgl with kubuntu
<metalhedd> John-Z:  are all of your keyboard shortcuts working as they should? the super keys are really wierd over here... they were fine in gnome but in KDE it doesn't recoognize Super just Super_L and Super_R so I tried Super_L and it acts as though its always being pressed (ie only the mousewheel alone will zoom my desktop ion and out)
<Stage> Okay...
<Stage> Great.
<Stage> My USB-WLAN-Dongle is working.
<RawSewage> tj9991, how many desktops do you  use
<tj9991> one
<Stage> Tomorrow I will get my printer working.
<Stage> :-)
<xenblend> can someone tell me how to install 'slocate'???
<crimsun_> xenblend: it should be installed by default as part of kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun_> crimsun@garnish:~$ apt-cache rdepends slocate |grep kubuntu kubuntu-desktop
<hyphenated> hi guys. is it normal for kded to exec /sbin/route, /sbin/ifconfig and /sbin/iwconfig once per second? seems a bit excessive to me
<hyphenated> or should I be asking in #kde ?
<xenblend> crimsum: not to be rude, but i wouldnt be saying this if it was installed on my computer, thanks for playing tho
<neoncode> in gimp is there any kind of mouse selection tool?
<XyFeX> ullo
<XyFeX> need some help with my usb drives...
<XyFeX> in 5.10 they used to be recongnized and pop up on my desktop... but since i upgraded to dapper i dont get anything... im on an old ppc any ideas?
<james_xxx> linux question: i am trying to make TWO partitions on an external hard drive using Gparted, one formatted to FAT32 and the other to ext3.... it is taking a LONG LONG time to format the ext3 partition (it has been at it for 20 minutes now). is this something that will not work? or does it just take a while?
<John-Z> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fatejudger> are the Kubuntu devels going to come up with some hack to get the KDE window decos working with XGL?
<fatejudger> at least in Edgy
<fatejudger> since I'm guessing that KDE 4 will be release after the freeze
<james_xxx> i hope gparted is doing something because this has been like 30 minutes now lol
<XyFeX> problem with usb storage drives.. in 5.10 they used to be recongnized and pop up on my desktop... but since i upgraded to dapper i dont get anything... im on an old ppc
<ru> Can someone tell me how to install my webcam on my macbook pro
<ru> Do I need "v4l" in my xorg.conf file?
<XyFeX> any ideas?
<james_xxx> XyFeX: the icons pop up on my screen in dapper
<james_xxx> XyFeX: it may be that you have your setting configured to not allow icons??
<click_> ok I have a question again and if anyone has any input please help
<click_> I need a program that will stitch two halfs of a scan together
<james_xxx> XyFeX: i am not a registered user so i cannot respond to private messages
<XyFeX> oh
<XyFeX> did u get what i said?
<XyFeX> sry still kinda new to irc
<james_xxx> XyFeX: yes, i still wonder if it isn't a setting, but i am FAR from an expert on ubuntu or linux
<click_> if what isn't a setting?
<Mitja> Anyone had any troubles with the Dapper installer?
<click_> mine went in fine
<click_> had problems with it running live though
<LjL> did something strange with my network settings i think, but other than that, fine
<haider> Mitja: no prob. dude
<Mitja> It stops responding at 5th step
<LjL> oh, i had some difficulty selecting "rome" from the time zone map, it kept on wanting to select "vatican city" ;)
<haider> other than katapult dosnt work
<Mitja> After selecting to manually edit partitions
<click_> does anyone know of a program to stitch photos or scans together
<LjL> click_: "ale", but it's slow. accurate, does lots of interesting things, but slow.
<Mitja> Does it always make a fake desktop and you have to click on Install icon?
<LjL> Mitja: uh... yeah. but, it's not fake...
<LjL> what do you mean with fake?
<Mitja> In the installation process.
<Mitja> Anyway, can't figure out how to get around that error
<james_xxx> ok i partitioned my external drive... one partition is FAT32, and the other is ext3... now my computer does not recognize the ext3 partition. would anyone know why this would be?
<theine> Hi, is there a way to have kwin ignore certain windows (i.e. superkaramba widgets) when doing its smart window placement?
<theine> i.e. if I have an empty desktop and I launch konsole, i'd like it to be in the top-left corner, whether there's a widget or not
<LjL> Mitja: the desktop that you see there is simply the Live CD desktop. you can do all kind of things from there, including but not limited to clicking on the "Install" icon. you can type a document, edit a spreadsheet, install programs, and whatever
<Mitja> LjL, ok, how do I make the installer actually work?
<FurthuR> usb storage druves dont get automaticaly mounted... old ppc... any ideas (XyFeX changed names to FurthuR)
<LjL> Mitja: as for the problems partitioning, i would try hitting a command line and "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda", and see if that works. then i would "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" and see if anything is wrong with the partition table, but using fdisk is not specially easy
<LjL> Mitja: you could also try getting the "alternative" install cd, which comes with the old text-mode install. perhaps you'd have better luck with that
<Mitja> LjL, even when I do that, will that make the installer proceed smoothly? I just installed Breezy whithout a hitch and partitioning went fine numerous times
<LjL> Mitja: i don't really know. the only problem that i can imagine is the partition table being wrong, but i certainly couldn't swear on it.
<LjL> Mitja: if you don't mind burning another cd, i would try the "alternative"
<Mitja> LjL, thanks
<John-Z> !xgl'
<ubotu> John-Z: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<John-Z> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mitja> although there might be something wrong with the partition table, why didn't Breezy complain then?
<LjL> different partitioners
<sdolnack> John-Z: still lookin at xgl?
<fatejudger> it's very strange that Novell, being a KDE oriented company, would write a gnome window decorator instead of a KDE window decorator for XGL
<NeoChaosX> well, Compiz works with both GNOME and KDE
<fatejudger> yeah, but it's worthless since there's no KDE window decorator
<fatejudger> who wants Gnome window decos anyway?
<NeoChaosX> Folks who like GNOME's visual simplicity, I guess
<FurthuR> compiz looks sick!
<NeoChaosX> Besides, Novell's encouraging Metacity and Kwin work with Xgl, rather than use Compiz as a replacement
<NeoChaosX> Compiz is really just a demonstration more than anything
<fatejudger> yeah, but KDE has no plans to write a window decorator for KDE 3 that works with XGL
<fatejudger> they're just going to release one for KDE 4
<fatejudger> which, for the preview, is several months away
<FurthuR> well the whole 3d desktop thing has always been a great showpiece and tool for converting non *nix people
<fatejudger> who knows how long it'll be until betas come out, let alone the final release
<FurthuR> is there a date for KDE4
<FurthuR> estimate of some sort
<fatejudger> October 06
<fatejudger> for the preview
<fatejudger> not the final
<FurthuR> k
<fatejudger> who knows whether that will include Plasma or not
<fatejudger> it could just be all the QT 3 apps ported over to QT 4
<fatejudger> running on a desktop that looks like KDE 3ish
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, of the KDE4 screenshots so far, I'm disappointed they're still using Kicker
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: they aren't planning to
<FurthuR> theres screenshots?
<FurthuR> gotta check that out
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: at least for later releases
<FurthuR> btw
<NeoChaosX> I know that
<FurthuR> usb storage drives dont get automaticaly mounted... running an old ppc... any ideas?
<NeoChaosX> I mean, it's disappointing that Plasma's not ready so they have to use Kicker
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: Plasma is the one working on that, right?
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: yeah
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: the application devels are doing a great job porting though
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: KOffice is making great progress, as is amarok
<fatejudger> NeoChaosX: Kopete is getting close, and the main applications like kate and whatnot have already been ported
<NeoChaosX> Heck yeah. I've been following PlanetKDE, they're doing great with the apps
<FurthuR> although kopete is nothing close to amsn
<fatejudger> it's just sad, they don't have near enough creative people and artists in the KDE project
<fatejudger> which is why I think that Kopete's decision to include support for Adium styles
<fatejudger> and their plan to include a layer of support for OS X Dashboard widgets is great
<NeoChaosX> Yeah
<sdolnack> how do i unmount a file?
<NeoChaosX> sdolnack: A file, or a filesystem
<NeoChaosX> ?
<sdolnack> an ISO
<NeoChaosX> Hm
<sdolnack> i mounted it OK
<sdolnack> now i just need to unmount it
<NeoChaosX> What directory do you have it mounted to?
<winbond> what do i need to apt-get to install flash player in the konquerer?
<NeoChaosX> winbond: flashplayer-nonfree
<sdolnack> NeoChaosX: /mount/cdrom
<winbond> NeoChaosX: ty
<NeoChaosX> sdolnack: sudo umount /mount/cdrom
<NeoChaosX> er, wait winbond
<NeoChaosX> it's actually flashplugin-nonfree
<winbond> NeoChaosX: ok
<NeoChaosX> d'oh
<sdolnack> i tried
<sdolnack> sudo: unmount: command not found
<NeoChaosX> it's umount
<NeoChaosX> not unmount
<sdolnack> oh
<sdolnack> how silly!
<haider> sdolnack: Tab completion! :)
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, it's kind of confusing as well
<sdolnack> haider: what about it?
<haider> sdolnack: Use it! :) And you wont ever mispell! :)
<sdolnack> haider: ko
<sdolnack> ok*
<ryanakca> why is it that each time I go to the kubuntu wiki, in konq, I get an invalid certificate, do I want to proceed, do I want to store the certificate. I allwais pick "forever" instead of "this session only". However, it keeps on re-asking me... what can I do to fix this?
<FurthuR> little problem : My usb storage drives dont get automaticaly mounted... running on an old ppc
<FurthuR> any ideas?
<FurthuR> they used to in 5.10
<FurthuR> but now i plug em in and nothing..
<winbond> NeoChaosX: which repo do i need enabled for the flashplugin?
<roy__> hello
<NeoChaosX> winbond: you need multiverse enabled
<roy__> quick question...I did the upgrade from breezy to dapper, but after the upgrade my sound card no longer works.
<winbond> NeoChaosX: k , ty
<NeoChaosX> furthur: install ivman
<roy__> I know it's wired up correctly by booting into XP
<NeoChaosX> you're welcome winbond
<roy__> any ideas?
<stoft> anyone know how to set the default view mode in konqueror? it keeps reverting to icons which is very annoying...
<NeoChaosX> stoft: you want to choose Settings > Save View Profile
<RawSewage> tj9991, Kubuntu ETA
<watergla1s> hi, i just made a small .avi film on my digital camera but the file is HUGE .. is there a program on kubuntu that will let me convert this to .divx format?
<tj9991> who knows
<RawSewage> divx is avi
<RawSewage> try converting to mkv
<RawSewage> mkv is to video what ogg is to mp3
<RawSewage> tj9991, only you can know.  you have the power
<stoft> avi is a container no? could be either divx, xvid or something else I think. check out www.doom9.net, maybe they have tips for some progs to convert
<RawSewage> right
<RawSewage> divx is avi
<RawSewage> but not all avi is divx
<watergla1s> ahh
<RawSewage> xvid is divx backwards
<RawSewage> you have ogm
<watergla1s> thanks
<stoft> yep, all film gets played in the wrong direction. of course, if it's a tarantino flick it doesn't much matter... :)
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mkv
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> bookmark this page:  http://www.videohelp.com/
<watergla1s> RawSewage: thanks.. that link is sweet!
<farous> skipster23:
<fatejudger> when I click on a link with "irc://insertservernamehere" it tries to open Kopete instead of Konversation
<fatejudger> is there any way to change that?
<firephoto> fatejudger: probably change the app order in the file types setting of konq?
<fatejudger> firephoto: it's not a file though
<fatejudger> firephoto: it's a protocol
<firephoto> yeah.. i see it's not easy to find in there.. but i bet it's there somewhere. lol  if not it's hard coded somehow.
<fatejudger> firephoto: it's not in that dialog, that's for file type associations
<firephoto> it should show under the uri section..
<firephoto> but I see there is nothing there for irc.
<fatejudger> firephoto: I could create it
<fatejudger> firephoto: that doesn't seem to work though
<firephoto> fatejudger: i'll find an irc link here and try it.
<fatejudger> k
<firephoto> it went to konvi here
<firephoto> didn't go to the existing session though. tried to connect to freenode again.
<firephoto> irc://irc.freenode.org/kubuntu  was what i tried
<firephoto> i don't have any irc setup on my kopete though.
<fatejudger> firephoto: right, but it shouldn't even use Kopete, it should use Konversation
<fatejudger> firephoto: my laptop doesn't have this problem either, which makes it all the weirder
<bulltitan> is there any utility with gui to split a 2gb file into 700mb volumes
<bulltitan> ?
<bulltitan> i don't really know command line options for rar
<crimsun_> there are several, rar and 7zip being among them
<firephoto> bulltitan: you might take a look at kdar
<bulltitan> ok let me see that one
<bulltitan> will it work in gnome?
<sdolnack> dont tell me
<sdolnack> don't EVEN tell me
<sdolnack> kubuntu can't play encrypted dvds
<firephoto> if you have kde it should.. not sure though. i haven't ever really used it but i recall looking at it and thinking i saw the option to break stuff at cd sized.. might google it first
<james_xxx> how does one register a nick for irc chat?
<sdolnack> james_xxx:
<sdolnack> james_xxx: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<james_xxx> sdolnack: ty
<bulltitan> ok
<fatejudger> sdolnack: libdvdcss2
<james_xxx> has anyone in here ever installed an OS to an external USB hard drive?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah
<psychiccyberfrea> you need a compatable motherboard most new ones are
<james_xxx> how did it go?
<james_xxx> i am thinking of installing fedora core 5 to a USB drive....
<psychiccyberfrea> It was suposed to be used at school, but If I did I had to change around the BIOS settings and the admins would've been pissed
<psychiccyberfrea> whoops excuse my language
<fatejudger> james_xxx: lol, that must be one huge ass USB drive
<psychiccyberfrea> 5 gigs
<james_xxx> fatejudger: how much room would i need to fedora?
<psychiccyberfrea> that's what I have on mine
<psychiccyberfrea> about 2 depending on what packages you want
<fatejudger> james_xxx: I don't use Fedora, so I wouldn't know exactly
<psychiccyberfrea> gigs anyway
<firephoto> fatejudger: look at /usr/share/services/konvirc.protocol and /usr/share/services/irc.protocol
<fatejudger> james_xxx: but I know it's a hell of a lot bigger than Kubuntu
<tehuti> can someone post me a working ~/.kde/share/config/KWeatherServicerc
<fatejudger> firephoto: k
<tehuti> please
<james_xxx> fatejudger: this is an ancient 45G hard drive (noisier than hell), but i would be flat out shocked if fedora could not be installed on an HD with less than 10G
<tehuti> if anyone uses kweather
<farous> tehuti: you need to put the name of your station manually
<farous> search for it
<james_xxx> tehuti: i would like to use kweather, but it is a piece of crap
<Snake> rawr fedora!!
<firephoto> fatejudger: not sure what in konq decides which to use.. irc.proto is from kopete (or kde itself)
<tehuti> farous it doesn't work
<farous> i had it working for i know my station
<farous> CYHM
<tehuti> only way to get it working is to modify KWeatherServicerc
<tehuti> I got it working in Breezy
<tehuti> but I forget how I modded it exactly
<psychiccyberfrea> After I upgraded to dapper ndiswrapper stopped working on my machine what do I do?
<james_xxx> tehuti: for most people, kweather will not work
<fatejudger> firephoto: weird, I'll change that part then
<tehuti> james_xxx you just have to modify the config file manually
<farous> is there a weather applet in karamba
<james_xxx> farous: yes
<tehuti> does anyone have a working kweather?
<farous> i use gdesklets my self but thats a gnome thing
<fatejudger> firephoto: I have a feeling this is going to require a KDE restart...
<james_xxx> tehuti: but the number of 'stations' on kweather is very limited
<FreshPrince> hmmm
<tehuti> james_xxx it worked fine for my locale once I modded the config file manually
<sdolnack> has anyone used lineak or kmilo?
<farous> tehuti: i agree its a kubuntu thing. i had mepis and worked perfectly
<farous> tehuti: consider karamba
<james_xxx> tehuti: maybe you were lucky that there is a weather station in your local... i wish it just interfaced with weather.com or something
<james_xxx> locale*
<tehuti> wait, this might work: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=446240
<psychiccyberfrea> liquidweather works great its for superkaramba
<james_xxx> the weather icon for the xfce4 panel in  xubuntu works great
<l_r> kubuntu ia mostly perfect. i only have one complaint. there's no longer support for 3d acceleration for my matrox g400
<l_r> it used to exist for x server < 7.0
<sdolnack> has anyone used kmilo or lineak?
<Carl_2> hello
<Carl_2> i need to configure kubuntu to work with a usb internet connection
<Carl_2> how can i do this?
<battledra> I am having trouble w/ the xserver, kdm comes up fine, but when I try to log in, xserver restarts and kicks me back up to the login screen.
<battledra> it also wan't let me go to a console unless I am in recovery mode
<psychiccyberfrea> non plug-n-play device?
<psychiccyberfrea> Carl_2: non plug-n-play device?
<Carl_2> hmm...
<Carl_2> I am on a dell dimension 4100, its about 6-7 years old
<Carl_2> i don't know if it is plug-n-play or not, how do i find out?
<Carl_2> i think it's probably not...
<james_xxx> Carl_2: are you using satellite?
<Chroni> hi I'm new to kubuntu , just want to know kubuntu supports binary install of packages like latest versions of xorg , kde, and if you can also compile from sources?
<Carl_2> no
<Carl_2> a usb cable attached to a usb 1 port, and a dsl modem
<Kadran> does any one know how to redirect the display?
<Kadran> like typing realplay on a tty and have it runinng in other tty?
<Carl_2> ok...the dsl modem is plug-n-play
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Hhhhh> hello, I just downloaded the AMD64 kubuntu draper iso, burned it and I'm trying to install, but X won't start, it seems to have  problems dealing with my nvidia SLI setup. Any ideas?
<battledra> manually edit xorg.conf :)
<Hhhhh> I thought about it, but I'm stilljuts trying to boot as liveDVD, so I can't
<battledra> ahh
<Hhhhh> lemme rephrase: I'm still just trying to boot it as liveDVD
<Hhhhh> but for some reason X won't start. I checked a few log files, and it seems that it detects one of my videocards, but not the other one
<battledra> I don't think the nvidia driver is on the dvd, and not sure if the nv driver supports the sli
<Hhhhh> it should at least start X
<battledra> well, go to command line, type startx and what errors does it give you?
<battledra> my x config was looking for a wacom tablet for some stupid reason
<m5m> What's the simplest way of running an app everytime I log in?  (I want to run xlassie mail notifying applet in the panel)
<Hhhhh> it says it's already started
<Hhhhh> yea, it's also looking for some wacom
<battledra> do /etc/init.d/kdm stop or/etc/init.d/gdm stop
<battledra> as root
<leafw> is there any way to run emacs inside a terminal, instead of the independent window that it opens?
<aseigo> m5m: open konqi, under the Go menu there's 'Autostart', select it, then right click in the main area and select New -> Link to Application
<m5m> leafw: yes there is... not remember the option atm
<m5m> aseigo: excellent thanks
<battledra> leafw: i thought it defaulted to terminal and only went to new window on -w?
<leafw> battledra : it defaults to window, apparently
<battledra> leafw: see if its alias'd in .bash_profile for emacs
<Hhhhh> battledra, I did kdm stop, then startx, and I can hear the welcome sound but the screen freezes before showing anything
<battledra> does it give any errors in the console?
<Hhhhh> battledra, it gives a bunch of stupid wacom errors
<battledra> yah, go into the xorg.conf and remove the wacom crap
<Hhhhh> i'll try that
<battledra> make sure you remove the references to the wacom devices too
<battledra> anyone know how to make ubuntu not update your system clock to utc time?
<m5m> aseigo: the 'go' menu?  in Konqueror? I'm not seeing it
<leafw> battledra : no alias in ~/.bash_profile
<leafw> battledra : but 'emacs -nw' makes it.
<leafw> I have missed the point where emacs geeks have shifted to windowed displays ...
<battledra> hrmm, must be aliased in another file then
<m5m> leafw 'xemacs -nw'
<m5m> leafw: if you're using xemacs, I wasn't sure
<m5m> i got that from xemacs --help, probably same tips in 'emacs --help' if you're running that variant
<leafw> m5m : no, emacs (from the package)
<aseigo> m5m: open up konqueror. in the menu bar there is a menu: "Go"
<John-Z> Would you think xgl would work slowly on a dell laptop and a radeon 9000 card?
<battledra> well, i'm out, gotta study
<leafw> so much fuzz about Xgl. Can anyone give me a good reason as to why should one use it?
<m5m> aseigo: really?  On mine the menus are "Location, Edit, View, Bookmarks, Tools, Settings, & Help"
<m5m> aseigo that's Konqueror 3.5.2 on Dapper
<John-Z> Because it looks cool.
<John-Z> ;)
<leafw> someone once said, all the computational power increase in the following century will be wasted (in GUIs, he didn't add)
<DrBair> xgl will prove to be more important in the future
<Hhhhh> hmm, guys, I'm having a problem with xorg.conf when trying to boot the Kubuntu Draper AMD64 liveDVD, it tries to open some wacom device and it also has problems recognizing my nvidia second videocard in SLI. I get no display. Any ideas?
<DrBair> xgl in theory will be less load on the CPU than traditional X, and drivers should be much easier to write
<leafw> DrBair: important for what. Does it add anything to ease of use, usability, features otherwise impossible?
<DrBair> leafw: drivers are the biggest
<leafw> DrBair: that is a good reason, to free the CPU
<Hhhhh> :q
<leafw> DrBair: but I thought X 7.* was aiming at that, with its new modularization?
<DrBair> the idea is that you don't need a driver that supports all the X stuff... only one that supports GL
<DrBair> thats something that only XGL will deliver, but its a big step
<leafw> that is a powerful idea. To run Blender without the heavy load of X!
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<monster> anyone know where i can get kernel source for dapper?
<monster> i dont have inet access with my pc to aptget it
<leafw> monster: apt-get it from a different computer, with donwload only
<Mussorgsky> why doesn't ctrl+tab work to switch desktops?
<monster> leafw: i dont have another machine to do that with
<leafw> Mussorgsky : check that your control key is active (maybe some other key is being used for control)
<leafw> monster : you are chatting. You are online.
<Mussorgsky> ctrl+page up and ctrl+page down work
<DrBair> Mussorgsky: doesn't do it here either... i don't believe its setup by default
<monster> well if i ran a livecd on this machine i dont think i could burn the .deb for the laptop
<leafw> Mussorgsky : then check the shortcuts in System Settings / Accessibility.
<Mussorgsky> DrBair: yes, it seems so... in regular kde it works, but not in kubuntu
<leafw> monster: you could save the .deb in the local disk, or put it in a usb pen
<aseigo> m5m: hrm.. just go to /home/aseigo/.kde/Autostart/ in konqi then
<aseigo> er... ~/.kde/Autostart/
<monster> leafw the local disk is ntfs? will that work you think?
<Mussorgsky> I'd never figure that configuration for keyboard shortcuts is in accessibility
<leafw> monster : I wouldn't try to write to an ntfs!
<monster> yeah :<
<monster> plus id have to download the livecd
<leafw> usb pen then. What else.
<monster> i dont have one:<
<DrBair> leafw: monster: ntfs write hasn't been too bad lately assuming you're not doing too many new files
<leafw> go fetch it from your neighbor xD
<monster> i would assume i could manually search the repository for the deb file but i havent had success
<Mussorgsky> leafw: thanks, I found it, now it's configured the way I like it :)
<leafw> Mussorgsky : np
<MrObvious> I want to add 3 simple commands to my startup. How can I do this?
<monster> .bashrc
<CaptainMorgan> how do I view the local network ?
<MrObvious> It involves root permissions tho monster
<CaptainMorgan> network folders doesn't seem to have it
<MrObvious> I don't think .bashrc is enough.
<leafw> MrObvious : the kde has an autorun feature ... or use standard unixy ways ( ~/.bashrc)
<DrBair> *going to try s3 sleep on the desktop...
<MrObvious> I need to have my network come up when I start up my computer.
<MrObvious> I don't use KDE.
<leafw> MrObvious : then for root stuff add it to the single-user run files under /etc (haven't looked at it in ages)
<monster> leafw: by chance could mirror the source for me? i have a http ajax upload you could use
<monster> not to put my problems on you, just cant find an easy way to get this
<leafw> monster : I could put it in a server for you.
<MrObvious> I have a Wireless BCM4318 that I have to do sudo iwconfig eth0 essid linksys then I need to do sudo dhclient when I first log in.
<monster> that would be more then awesome
<aseigo> MrObvious: /etc/rc.local
<leafw> monster : which package name is it exactly ?
<monster> apt-cache search kernel-source
<monster> 2.6.15-23-386
<monster> kernel-source- 2.6.15-23-386
<monster> im thinking
<leafw> hum, ppc here xD
<MrObvious> Ok I"ll try it.
<leafw> I need to adjust the source.list
<monster> your a life savor
<monster> this should allow me to compile ndiswrapper
<monster> and get the laptop online
<CaptainMorgan> nobody knows?
<MrObvious> Knows what?
<CaptainMorgan> how do i access my local network? Network Folders doesn't seem to have it..
<leafw> monster : from ppc, dpkg and apt-get refuse to fetch the i386 version. Find it here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<MrObvious> Samba? NFS?
<leafw> monster : to compile ndiswrapper, you need the headers only, not the kernel sources.
<CaptainMorgan> got Samba, but Samba doesn't see the local net either
<linux_galore> samba is the server you mean what client do you use ??
<CaptainMorgan> it's here somewhere, otherwise I wouldn't be on IRC...
<monster> leafw: i installed the headers
<CaptainMorgan> dunno, MrObvious said Samba... so I replied.. ok.. what client should I use?
<leafw> monster : then what's the problem?
<monster> i heard it required the hearders and the source
<monster> i paste error
<leafw> monster : proceed to compile the ndiswrapper
<MrObvious> Usually you can use konqueror and type smb://ip.address if the other computer has samba set up
<CaptainMorgan> shouldn't be as simple as being in Network Folders?
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<MrObvious> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is, like, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MrObvious> Try that
<leafw> monster : http://pastebin.com/
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: you use an application called smb4k as a client for samba on the kde desktop
<monster> Can't find kernel buid files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: smb4k works inside konqueror so you can browse the shares like in windows
<leafw> monster : navigate to that folder and see if it's there and what it contains
<CaptainMorgan> is samba smb4k ?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: no samba is a server smb4k is a client
<monster> it doesnt have a build file/dir
<monster> it does have a kernel dir
<duane> i have a question about this XGL/compiz howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=845077
<monster> doesnt seem to be useful tho
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: good example is irc, you can have an irc server and people connect to it with a irc client application
<leafw> monster : the build I suspect is created when one compiles the kernel
<CaptainMorgan> I don't get it.. why do I need a client or server to view my local net? regular ubuntu didn't need this..
<leafw> monster : shouldn't be necessary
<leafw> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: lol same reason you dont run apache to browse the web
<duane> the first part of that howto seems to be trying to install your video driver. If my video driver is already installed should I just skip most of the steps that have you edit xorg.conf?
<leafw> monster : did you follow the instructions from this page?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: apache is a server you use a browser to view pages on the apache server
<monster> yeah
<monster> im gonna double check some things
<CaptainMorgan> but my local net is not run on Samba, so cross out a client
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: samba is "the" server smb4k is what you use to view the shares on samba
<CaptainMorgan> !sm4k
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> !smb4k
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: see the relationship  server/client both are different things
<leafw> monster : then revise the entire procedure. The instructions worked for me on setting up i386 laptops.
<CaptainMorgan> I understand that.. I don't see why one ubuntu needs it and another doens't..
<monster> i didnt see this tutorial on without net access
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: ?? Ubuntu is gnome based it uses a different client
<monster> dope it installed
<leafw> monster : check section 3.1 for common errors
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: samba is optional on a client machine
<monster> got it installed
<monster> with use the headers
<leafw> monster : so problem solved?
<CaptainMorgan> but I need it to view my local net?
<CaptainMorgan> or only smb4k ?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: sm4k does that
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: you need a client to view your network its that simple
<monster> yes sir
<leafw> monster : good!
<monster> hopefully these drivers will work with ndiswrapper
<monster> pretty sure they will
<CaptainMorgan> wiki.ubuntu doesn't seem to have smb4k or sm4k.. link?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: google it
<monster> ok
<monster> when i get to modprobe ndiswrapper
<monster> modules isnt found
<monster> module
<m5m> aseigo: I was able to add the app I wanted to ~/.kde/Autostart/ thanks for your time
<aseigo> m5m: np
<m5m> What's the difference between cron and anacron and which do folks use?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: smb4k is in universe, so if you have setup universe in your package manager you can   sudo apt-get install smb4k
<CaptainMorgan> now you tell me.. after Im half way done with NFS on wiki.ubuntu ;(
<linux_galore> m5m: you use anacron if the system is powered down every day
<m5m> I mean does anyone still prefer cron if anacron can delay jobs when the system isn't on?  I notice that by default both crontab and anacrontab have entries in them.  I thought anacron replaces cron
<linux_galore> m5m: there pretty much the same other than that
<m5m> anacron can do everything cron does right linux_galore ?
<linux_galore> yep
<m5m> okies thank you
<linux_galore> m5m: beware anacron isnt a full time daemon so you have to have a script setup to run it
<m5m> oh, that reminds me, does anyone ever use anacron to shutdown the system?  That's got to be possible right?  perhaps cron is what I want, in case it is powered down early...  I manage a bunch of machines (mostly kubuntu) in a classroom, and I sometimes forget to shut them down
<CaptainMorgan> linux_galore: didt he sudo apt-get for smb4k and it was successful... but where is it now?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: type smb4k
<m5m> linux_galore: Under kde's system settings it says anacron is set to run at boot
<linux_galore> m5m: so the startup script is done
<linux_galore> m5m: its not a daemon though so it runs "once"
<nalioth> Hobbsee: are you at your channel limit?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well, it gets hard to fit them along my screen
<linux_galore> m5m: if the system is up for long periods just stick to cron
<nalioth> missing you in -offtopic, is why i was wondering
<m5m> linux_galore: does it seem plausible to you to set shutdown -h now to run daily at 3:15 pm for my classroom?
<m5m> linux_galore: as a crontab entry?
<linux_galore> m5m: yes thats pretty normal
<m5m> although I think shutdown requires sudo/root, I can probably change that in user/groups
<m5m> ok, excellent
<linux_galore> m5m: from memory theres a kde app called "kshutdown" that does the same thing
<m5m> too bad I can't set them to boot up at a given time
<m5m> oh, thanks
<linux_galore> m5m: actually that can be done too, there are after market add on timers for PC's that cant startup and you use cron to shut it down
<CaptainMorgan> linux_galore: where's smb4k installed to by default?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: type whereis  smb4k
<CaptainMorgan> Ive got it seeing the network.. but still unable to connect
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: you may have to configure it
<linux_galore> smb4k that is
<CaptainMorgan> under Configure SMB4K, doesn't really have a whole lot of options... where exactly do I configure it?
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: nice howto oh setting up window/linux file sharing -> http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMicrosoftWindowsNetworkIntegration.html
<Search4Lancer_> Anyone have any idea how to get pics off a Sony Mavica via USB? Linux interperets it as a file, rather than a folder full of files, or whatever
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: I suspect you may have a permissions problem the howto tell you how to fix that
<linux_galore> Search4Lancer: I use digicam with my Sony cam works
<Search4Lancer> thanks
<Search4Lancer> now, I just need to fix those apt problems....
<MrObvious> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CaptainMorgan> I keep getting a damned error when trying to get the list of workgroup members...
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: past the error into  www.goog.com/linux
<linux_galore> google.com/linux   typo
<CaptainMorgan> uhm... "An error occurred while trying to get the list of workgroup members."
<CaptainMorgan> doesn't say specificly
<CaptainMorgan> not even under Details
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: did you sudo chmod a+t /usr/bin/smbmnt
<CaptainMorgan> actually, it says under Details, Connection to Workgroup failed
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<Search4Lancer> Captain Morgan is my cat's name....
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> can you cat help me connect to a local net?
<Search4Lancer> who, me? heavens no, I can't even solve my own problems, nonetheless anyone elses
<linux_galore> CaptainMorgan: this page has the most common faults people have with smb4k and how to fix them -> http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/smb4k/smb4k/FAQ?rev=HEAD&only_witd_tag=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<CaptainMorgan> didn't see mine on there... close but not quite
<CaptainMorgan> this sux
<_rob> Hi
<_rob> How is everyone tonight?/
<_rob> 
<CaptainMorgan> horrible
<CaptainMorgan> you know how to connect to a local network?
<CaptainMorgan> or configure it?
<nnn0> hm is your workgroup name the same as it is on the network ?
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<CaptainMorgan> smb4k sees it but can't connect
<nnn0> did you try to connect to a spesific share, not just view all shares
<_rob> how do you find other channels on here?
<_rob> my first time on here
<elijahlofgren> _rob: Other Ubuntu channels, or all freenode channels?
<_rob> ok ty\
<_rob> i don't know?
<_rob> I see the kubunto button below
<_rob> Hi all
<_rob> is anyone from Upstate ny here?
<CaptainMorgan> nnn0: yes - but it didn't connect
<nnn0> hm
<l33t_n00b> is there anyway to change the color of the folders in konqueror?
<elijahlofgren> l33t_n00b: A different icon theme should do it.
<l33t_n00b> elijahlofgren: do you know of any icon theme of the top of your head that does this?
<l33t_n00b> the generic theme does not right?
<elijahlofgren> l33t_n00b: The default is blue, I'm not sure which other icon themes change folder colors.
<l33t_n00b> elijahlofgren: ok thanks
<elijahlofgren> l33t_n00b: Here's one that's pink/red folders: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=4914
<winbond> does ubuntu clone user files??    /media/sda2/home/user and /media/sda3,    i have /home on a different partition the /root and it eppears like its cloninf files in these 2 directories
<winbond> ==/media/sda3/user
<_ubuntu> would anyone here happen to know the defeault root password for kubuntu?  i'm using the live cd and all I've seen is to use sudo -s.
<lengau> By default root is disabled, I believe
<_ubuntu> Oh alright.
<_ubuntu> thanks
<lengau> you're welcome.
<jii> you can be root
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_ubuntu> Alright
<_ubuntu> thanks for the info
<_ubuntu> This is a lot better than trying to get help in the Computer chatroom in aim.
<_ubuntu> AIM is terrible with bots.
<lengau> Some IRC chatrooms have lots of bots too, but I agree. This chartoom is extremely well maintained.
<Sc[_] tt> evening all
<Sc[_] tt> just installed 6.06 and wehn using adept to get packages, it's asking me to insert the cd labled 'kubuntu 6.06_dapper-drake...blah blah instead of just downloading the file and installing it like before... i'm blind and go digging through piles of documentation it would take forever, please let me know what to change to make it stop asking for the cd, or do i have to create another cd and change the label?  geez this has been a pain
<Hobbsee> Sc[_] tt: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> and stick a # in front of the top line, which talks about the cd
<Hobbsee> then hit ctrl+x, y, to save, and the next time you update, it wont ask for the cd
<winbond> == system:/media/sda3 is my /home mount point, system:/media/sda2 is my / mount point  ,  i have /home/user in sda3 and sda2, it clones files in these 2 directories, how can i fix it?
<Sc[_] tt> ahh ok, so the cd is in the sources list now... ok great, i'll rem it out!  it wouldn't have taken me forever to figure that out, using speech and all, thanks Hobbsee, i knew it had to be something simple
<Hobbsee> :)
<Sc[_] tt> wouldn't=would
<Sc[_] tt> geez every time i come in here, i always find someone willing to help... nothing like a lot of the other linux chans on the net, thanks
<Sc[_] tt> have a good night
<Hobbsee> Sc[_] tt: :)  i'ts still sunday in a fair few places
<Hobbsee> you usually getmore help on weekdays
<Hobbsee> winbond: i'd imagine that has something do to with your fstab maybe?  i dont know
<Sc[_] tt> i usually pop in to watch or ask something about every day, usually someone helping ppl, is a nice change to see it working the way it should
<winbond> how can i install a .deb program?
<Sc[_] tt> thanks again, night
<Snake> sdolnack: still in here eh?
<Snake> Heya Hobbsee
<_sledge_> good night everyone
<JairunCaloth> is anyone else having problems with the dapper install CD? Specificly, when I choose to manually edit the partition tables, it crashes
<crimsun_> JairunCaloth: the live cd, you mean?
<crimsun_> JairunCaloth: (using the graphical installer)
<JairunCaloth> yes
<JairunCaloth> and yes
<crimsun_> yes, that's a known issue.
<crimsun_> 200+ bug reports on it.
<JairunCaloth> heh, any sort of workaround for that right now?
<crimsun_> use the alternate install CD
<JairunCaloth> do you have to boot into the liveCD to install from it?
<crimsun_> yes
<crimsun_> (the alternate install CD is completely separate)
<JairunCaloth> so the alt CD is just an install cd
<crimsun_> JairunCaloth: it's a text-based install cd. It's not a live cd.
<JairunCaloth> I see, thanks for the help :)
<defrysk> its the "old school" cd
<crimsun_> np
<CaptainMorgan> what's the hotkeys for switching between terminals/shells on konsole?
<gobbe> alt-fX
<gobbe> for example alt-f1
<gobbe> or if you mean kde's konsole then shift-arrow
<CaptainMorgan> yes.. shift-arrow thanks
<CaptainMorgan> nice
<mobtek> thats a huge bug in the installer, pity it wasn't caught sooner
<CaptainMorgan> hm... my installer was fine...
<crimsun_> mobtek: time is always an issue.
<mobtek> crimsun_: heh
<sdolnack> good evenihg
<mobtek> just good for my wife's machine only has one hdd
<CaptainMorgan> how about a hotkey for Kopete - switching between contacts while talking? (tabs are at the bottom etc..
<Hobbsee> ctrl+ it seems
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: ctrl+, or ctrl+.
<chavo> also for tabs ctrl-, and ctrl.
<chavo> oh your too quick
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee checked in the window :)
<firephoto>  , . , . <--- heh
<CaptainMorgan> ctrl what?
<CaptainMorgan> just ctrl?
<firephoto> comma n period
<CaptainMorgan> cuz that don't work
<CaptainMorgan> oh shit
<defrysk> ctrl what? doesnt do anything
<CaptainMorgan> gotcha
<CaptainMorgan> nice
<firephoto> lol
<chavo> it used to work in the konversation window too, but now it doesn't.
<CaptainMorgan> weird hotkeys I think.......
<firephoto> konvi is alt+left/right i think
<chavo> you can change all of them, and you can use mouse gestures system wide too
<CaptainMorgan> yuck - konvi's hotkeys are not efficient...
<firephoto> mouse gesture isn't too handy for moving tabs on a text input type thing. ;)
<chavo> no but it's cool for browsing
<firephoto> seems easier here just to click the desired tab when browsing. heh
<CaptainMorgan> what the heck is a mouse gesture?
<firephoto> ctrl+shift+left/right moves tabs in konqueror for anyone that didn't know. (to add to the tab shortcut info)
<CaptainMorgan> where can I make adjustments? Regional & accessiblity/input actions? having some trouble finding it...
<chavo> no go to Keyboard SHortcuts for simple keybord stuff
<CaptainMorgan> omg... overlooked that one
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<chavo> input actions is for the mouse gestures and more complicated things, like doing more than one thing with a key combo
<defrysk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_gestures
<CaptainMorgan> Id like to adjust hot's for konvi... that in shortcuts?
<chavo> you can use koni's settings too
<chavo> settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<CaptainMorgan> omg - who the hell said alt + left/right ?? I found it defaulted to alt (number) so alt-1 or alt-2 etc....
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<orient2000> I am downloading website with a program HTTrack Website. Does anybody have any idea what I can find in these files? I am not a hacker but i find this program very interesting.
<sdolnack> what files?
<orient2000> the entire website   all files
<nnn0> can't you use wget to grab sites
<sdolnack> you mean using httrack?
<nnn0> no using wget
<nnn0> like wget -m url -nv -a ~/home.log
<nnn0> :)
<sdolnack> no i mean torient
<nnn0> k
<sdolnack> orient2000: are you asking how to use httrack?
<sdolnack> orient2000: or how to access the files you download?
<orient2000> yes httrack  I have to find wget
<nnn0> wget is standard
<sdolnack> mm hmm
<nnn0> you should have it allready
<nnn0> just try: man wget
<orient2000> I want access site to e-mail to one of nice girls:)
<nnn0> ehehe
<sdolnack> uhhh
<sdolnack> haha
<orient2000> where can I find wget?
<sdolnack> it's built in
<sdolnack> it comes with linux
<orient2000> I am in Kubuntu but do not see it.
* CaptainMorgan loves Linux
<sdolnack> orient2000:  you run it from the command line
<sdolnack> open Konsole
<sdolnack> type wget -m (the website's url) -nv -a ~/home.log
<orient2000> wget -m url -nv -a ~/home.log but why home.log?
<sdolnack> no idea
<orient2000> OK I will try Thanks.
<Kadran> where is JAVA_HOME should point to?
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. Konvi's autoconnect to a number of channels is a beaut
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: yep :)  and servers, if you wish
<CaptainMorgan> what debuggers are available besides Xlst ?
<CaptainMorgan> I need my gdb... apt-get install gdb?
<aseigo> `apt-cache search gdb` is your friend =)
<osiris_> can someone help me
<CaptainMorgan> maybe
<osiris_> dapper just wont install to the mbr
<osiris_> its a dual boot box
<CaptainMorgan> aseigo: now what did that command do?
<CaptainMorgan> list of repos debuggers?
<CaptainMorgan> I can stinall?
<aseigo> CaptainMorgan: is searches the available packages
<osiris_> it was dual booting fine with mandriva, and the boot drive is sata
<CaptainMorgan> so apt-cache search *application* works nicely i assume..
<aseigo> yep
<aseigo> or, you could also do sth like this:
<aseigo> apt-cache search debugger | grep -v "\-dbg" | less
<aseigo> which would search for "debugger" but exclude all the -dbg packages (which are specially built packages with debug info) and send them through a pager
* aseigo notes you could also use adept for this =)
<CaptainMorgan> sweet...
<duane> hey my screen isn't bright enough, how do I change it?
<CaptainMorgan> settings/appearance and themes ?
<CaptainMorgan> or your hardware
<duane> hardware
<duane> its already at its max setting
<CaptainMorgan> no - the adjustment is in 'settings/appearance and themes' or it's on your hardware - ie: buttons
<duane> CaptainMorgan: it is on my hardware
<duane> but its already at its max setting
<duane> but its still not as bright as it is in windows
<Toge> do you know a pdf editor?
<aseigo> Toge: as in "open an existing pdf and make changes to it" or as in "make a pdf from scratch"?
<BluDog_Anchorite> hasanyone here installed kubuntu on a sata drive
* aseigo has
<aseigo> my laptop has a sata drive, if that counts
<BluDog_Anchorite> why wont it write to the mbr
<Toge> aseigo make changes
* aseigo shrugs
<BluDog_Anchorite> grub and lilo both refure to get their asses in line
<aseigo> Toge: hm.. not really.. kword will open a pdf file and then you can edit it and print to pdf again ... but nothing extraodinarily elegant that i know of.
<Toge> kword = koffice?
<aseigo> Toge: yes
<Toge> installing koffice
<m5m> anyone aware of a gradebook program for teachers?
<defrysk> otherwise try openoffice
<aseigo> m5m: hm.. what do you need it do exactly>
<Lunar_Raven> could anyone paste me their kdmrc file at pastebin, please?
<Lunar_Raven> I seemed to have screwed mine up to no repaire
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<Lunar_Raven> repair*
<mobtek> what happens when you reinstall kdm?
<Lunar_Raven> ohh good point
<Lunar_Raven> i could try that
* Lunar_Raven goes to do that
<smyke> hi, i messed up mz upgrade to dapper. mz networkcard xircom in thinkpad is not recognized, anz hints how to solve?
<smyke> my, any
<smyke> sorry for my typing, but this machine has qwerty lazout which I am not used too
<exceswater> hi all
<r0xz> i am looking for a cms or blog system for people that aren't that good with working with computers in general. What is a recommended system to supply?
<yoshu> r0xz: ssh and vi :)
<yoshu> r0xz: I too would like such a system
<GazzaK> r0xz: is this for a personal website?
<yoshu> or would like to tell people about it
<r0xz> Gazzak: yes, it's for my parents, they want some information in it with some media
<GazzaK> yoshu & r0xz - tried looking at websitebaker - http://www.websitebaker.org  I use it for my personal website and it works great - it is simple enough, and dead easy to use.
<r0xz> ok, will look at it
<GazzaK> have a look at www.kearley.net - thats my site and yes it looks simple, but that suits me
<r0xz> thanks
<smyke> does anyone have an idea how to get my xircom nic recognized ?
<yoshu> GazzaK thnkx, what's the swf test? :)
<GazzaK> try it, it is a test screen capture recording
<yoshu> eh.. not big on flash
<GazzaK> I was testing a way to record the screen, including the mouse movements etc, and that did it quite well
<GazzaK> got to have a flash player installed though yoshu
<yoshu> yeah, I prefer not to
<Kadran> hi i have an applet that work in kde and doesn't work in xfc any help?
<Kadran> i want it to work in xfc as kde
<yoshu> sleep
<RawSewage> I figured out a way to make your computer 100% safe from hackers
<duane> hey i have a folder that I want to make  "shortcut" to like in windows. How do I do that in kde?
<GazzaK> RawSewage: does it involve cutting a little black cable going to the phone line? :)
<RawSewage> yes
<GazzaK> duane: right click desktop, create new, link to location (URL)
<GazzaK> RawSewage: that works very well, but is a little defeatest
<RawSewage> no, it's very empowering
<GazzaK> maybe, but kinda pointless
<RawSewage> not if you have to get things done and cant be distracted
<lowtech> that's just sad
<GazzaK> and paranoid
<Lunar_Raven> oi that didnt fix it.  Could someone please paste me the kdmrc file :P
<Lunar_Raven> kubuntu dapper
<Mosi> Does anyone know how i can get Rhythmbox to play MP3s?
<GazzaK> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mosi> thanks
<GazzaK> mosi - see that link :)
<Lunar_Raven> !kdmrc
<ubotu> Lunar_Raven: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RawSewage> do you mean kderc
<RawSewage> !kderc
<ubotu> RawSewage: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RawSewage> guess not
<Lunar_Raven> no, it's under /etc/kde3/kdm/kdrc
<Lunar_Raven> i accidently messed it up while trying to figure out xgl
<RawSewage> oh, I messed around with that too, so mine is probably messed up
<RawSewage> I gave up
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<Lunar_Raven> I got xgl working for the most part, but it was rather buggy
<Lunar_Raven> and took up too much memory
<Lunar_Raven> and then killed my kdm randomly
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<defrysk> sudo apt-get remove kdm --purge ; sudo apt-get install kdm
<defrysk> try that
<Lunar_Raven> I did try removing/installing
<Lunar_Raven> what does purge do?
<nik> hello
<defrysk> Lunar_Raven, removes the configiles also
<defrysk> just do as I said ;0
<nik> I would like to know how to remove this colorful kdm theme from kbuntu - I want just a plain kdm...
<defrysk> $#%^ keyboard
<linux_galore> nik: www.kde-look.org  you can change the kdm theme in kcontrol
<defrysk> nik, systemsettings > kde thememanager
<Lunar_Raven> haha yessir
<Lunar_Raven> I will in a moment
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<defrysk> kdm thememanager that is ;p
<nixternal> that is of course if he has kdm-thememanager installed
<Lunar_Raven> finishing homework that I dont want to do
<nik> thx...
<defrysk> nik, als sudo apt-get install kde-kdm-themes
<defrysk> and kdmtheme if you dont have it that is
<nik> I've installed kdetheme already, thx
<nik> btw, kcontrol == system settings - just look is different?
<apokryphos> nik: more or less, yes.
<defrysk> nik, look is different
<nik> ok :)
<defrysk> kcontrol is more like gnome style I think
<defrysk> not kcontrol , ksystemsettings i mean
<aseigo> s,gnome,macos,
<defrysk> man its hot here :s
<nik> so...installed kde-kdm-themes, but there is only one theme listed in the kdm theme manager
<nico8481> h
<nico8481> hi
<mobtek> ok kubuntu live cd installer, kudos, bloody excellent work
<lowtech> i found the install of kubuntu a bit odd when creating partitions. A person wants to create partitions not a partition table as it said.
<lk> Q: 1st use Kubuntu Dapper
<lk> Q: how to add "VierMode" button in Konqueror's Toolbar ?
<captainbraille> I removed a few items from my K menu that were in the Wine group, and now when I install anything on my computer it doesn't show up in my K menu. Does anyone have any suggestions to how I would fix that?
<chavo> captainbraille, you can remove or rename ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<chavo> that will set it back to default
<captainbraille> chavo, thanks a lot! I'll check that out right now
<insanekane> hi ... does anyone face the video corruption bug in installer ?
<mobtek> hmm whats the default root password after the install?
<rob> no root, use sudo
<rob> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mobtek> ahh ok
<rob> when it asks for your password, thats the password for your normal user account
<RawSewage> how do I fix my Konqueror so the default isnt Huge Icons
<RawSewage> Im using the default Konq settings, not the Kubuntu settings
<chavo> RawSewage, if you zoom down it should remember the size
<RawSewage> it does for each folder
<RawSewage> but when I open an unlearned folder, I have to spend 10 seconds shrinking the icons
<chavo> RawSewage, go to Apperance and themes, icons, adavnced tab
<RawSewage> ok
<chavo> man I still can't type
<RawSewage> Desktop/File manager?
<RawSewage> still not working
<RawSewage> maybe I need to restart
<chavo> that's wierd mine uses the same size for each directory, if I zoom in it zooms everyone
<RawSewage> oh, Im not using Kubuntu default KDE
<RawSewage> I mean Konq
<RawSewage> Kubuntu removes many Konqueror options
<RawSewage> I restored them
<insanekane> I dont understand how sudo is better for securty
<apokryphos> insanekane: that's not its main advantage. The security model is essentially the same in both, so they're both subject to the same security flaws in that regard (more-or-less).
<apokryphos> sudo is still the superior model though, because of the options it provides
<Mosi> insanekane: security in that case refers to the secure-against-stupid-mistakes aspect :) we all make them every now and then
<chavo> once you get used to it it's really easier too, just takes a while
<chavo> if you come from a long history of usin su
<scheuri> hi all
<insanekane> well, i use sudo a lot ... just dont get it :)
<apokryphos> what don't you get?
<insanekane> apokryphos: you said, that isn't its main advantage ... what *is* its main advantage ?
<smyke> it prevents you from staying logged in as root
<apokryphos> insanekane: not much of a difference on a single-user distro (apart from vaguely suggesting some good policies). Clear examples of where it triumphs is a more traditional mainframe organisation
<noiesmo> yes but if the user has a weak password then they can be comprimised to if thae user is a sudoer
<apokryphos> insanekane: with sudo you can grant a given user (or a given group) power to run a given app with given priviledges
<smyke> isn#t this a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic?
<apokryphos> smyke: no
<apokryphos> insanekane: for example, in the mainframe organisation you have two elite sys admins, and say 10 operators, and some n users
<insanekane> apokryphos: so, why is it in kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> you don't want the mortal operators mucking up the whole network, but you'll want to give them access over other things. You get the idea.
<apokryphos> insanekane: because it's hands-down the superior model.
<chavo> you can grant permissions on a per application basis
<insanekane> apokryphos: :)
<chavo> or give to all people in a group
<firepol> Hi, I added the bookmarks applet in my taskbar. When I click a link, konqueror opens it in a new tab, but the window stays in background. How can I configure it so that the window will become to the foreground when I load a new link?
<r0xz> GazzK: thanks again..., i think this websitebaker is a really good tool :)  (i will try www.s9y.org too tomorrow)
<r0xz> GazzaK: thanks again..., i think this websitebaker is a really good tool :)  (i will try www.s9y.org too tomorrow)
<Mosi> Anyone know how to extract intact files from an incomplete .rar?
<heinkel_111> hi
<heinkel_111> can someone please give me a clue: what is the equivalent of tracert (windows) in linux?
<noiesmo> heinkel_111, traceroute
<GazzaK> cool r0xz glad to be of service
<morrow> heinkel_111: you can also use tracepath
<morrow> which is included in the default install
<edulix> hi!
<heinkel_111> morrow..thank you
<heinkel_111> noiesmo: you too ;)
<heinkel_111> but i don't have traceroute..do I need to install it separately?
<chavo> heinkel_111, yes it's not there by default
<heinkel_111> ok, thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> Anybody please help me! My tty is very nasty: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/tty.jpg i dunno why, i have driver, and direct rendering enabled, this is an s3 unichrome videocard, in a notebook [amd 2000 with 256ram] 
<MetaMorfoziS> ho can i fix this?
<linux_galore> MetaMorfoziS: need to boot into safe mode and redo your settings
<kimec> i guys,I'm running kubuntu dapper drake 6.06 RC and have samba(3.0.22) set to "share" level but no body can access shared folders on my computer. I found "smb signing is incompatible with share level security !" message in /var/log/samba/log.xx files. Any advice?
<noiesmo> !tell noiesmo about xgl
<exceswater> hello
<exceswater> i have a question about kubuntu ... can some1 help me ?
<nik> just ask...
<exceswater> i just installed kubuntu... i am new to linux
<exceswater> i see that i have amarok... for music play
<exceswater> but when i hit "play"
<exceswater> nothing happens
<exceswater> it seems like a cursor is speeding... but nothing plays
<exceswater> why ?
<chavo> teall exceswater about restrictedformats
<exceswater> aha
<chavo> tell exceswater about restrictedformats
<exceswater> but it's an mp3
<chavo> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<exceswater> !tell exceswater about restrictedformats
<noiesmo> exceswater, http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<exceswater> thanks guys :D
<exceswater> hope i manage this :D
<shawn__> i have a multimedia keyboard i mapped the keys in a "wirelesskeyboard" file and i use "xmodmap ~/wirelesskeyboard" every time i log in. is there a way i can have this done automatically?
<noiesmo> Rede-, put the file in /home/username/.kde/Autostart and make it excecuatable
<Rede-> it will automatically know to run it with xmodmap?
<noiesmo> Rede-, what every you are typing every time you want to change the keyboard maping is what should be in the executable file
<noiesmo> every/ever
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any howto to speed up kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> like disable services and etc..
<defrysk> best howto is a roadmap to your local computerstore
<MetaMorfoziS> hehe, or if i put to a plaint my laptop:D it's fast..
<defrysk> MetaMorfoziS, and if you would like to speed kde up get the latest kde its much snapier
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.6
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.2
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> is it the latest?
<defrysk> 3.5.3 is the lates
<defrysk> t
<MetaMorfoziS> yehheheyy! and where can i get it?
<noiesmo> MetaMorfoziS, or try xfce desktop
<defrysk> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<MetaMorfoziS> no, xfce is unsimpatic because it's gtk..
<MetaMorfoziS> and gnome panels...
<defrysk> xfce = not kde noiesmo
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm comforted in kicker and kde...
* defrysk likes 3.5.3 
<noiesmo> defrysk, yes I know it is just xfce is faster that kde but I love my kde just saying is all :)
<defrysk> switched from gnome to kde 3.5.3 actually
<MetaMorfoziS> i always loved kde, i'm kde fan:D
<defrysk> used gnome for 3 yrs
<defrysk> and switched back to kde
* MetaMorfoziS use linux for 4 months
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ with 2days of gnome
<MetaMorfoziS> and all other with kde:D
* defrysk uses linux for 7 yrs now I think
* chavo used tvwm back in 98
<chavo> and still a noob
<MetaMorfoziS> at home i tryed all, xfce blackbox fluxbox gnome kde...
<MetaMorfoziS> but kde is the best.)
<defrysk> well 3.5.3 is the first kde I "like" since gnome 2* came out
<mundial> which is easier ghome or kde?
<noiesmo> kde
<defrysk> mundial, depends on your habits
<defrysk> gnome is easyer to use
<defrysk> kde is more versatile but also more bloat
<MetaMorfoziS> i thin kde, in kcontrol...
<defrysk> but 3.5.3 seems to handle that quite easyly
<MetaMorfoziS> you can set all things you need, i don'T understand why ubuntu guy's maked own kde "system settings" <- it's crap
<quique> everything in kde is more integrated that in gnome
<defrysk> MetaMorfoziS, nothing wrong with it I think
<defrysk> quique, dont agree
<MetaMorfoziS> and in kde with kio blabla can open from ftp
<MetaMorfoziS> if for ex in quanta you type ftp://usr@host.dom it lists that server, you can simply open and save
<MetaMorfoziS> the gnome's filemanager can't do this...
<defrysk> MetaMorfoziS, yes it can
<MetaMorfoziS> [or i can't do it  under gnome anyway] 
<chavo> gnome vfs can do that
* MetaMorfoziS upgrading to 3.5.3! youhuhu
<defrysk> MetaMorfoziS, dont underesimate gnome ;)
<chavo> it's not as cool or easy to use as kio slaves, but it works
<viper> hola
<MetaMorfoziS> i fully respect to all wm
<MetaMorfoziS> i wonder how many work in thats
<MetaMorfoziS> and how many good better support channel/forum... i wonder about this world... thats why i use linux:)
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i find the changelog abotu 3.5.3?
<Bazzi> kde.org
<MetaMorfoziS> hm!:)
<defrysk> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.3.php
<MetaMorfoziS> is somewhere a query or test how many users have use kde or gnome ?
<defrysk> on average most people use kde
<MetaMorfoziS> and how many ubuntu user in the word
<MetaMorfoziS> l
<MetaMorfoziS> and how many linux users...
<MetaMorfoziS> i need statistics:D
<defrysk> in ubuntu most use gnome i think
<Bazzi> on average most use kde?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes it's based on gnome...
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu and xubuntu is secodnary...
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<nico8481> #ubuntu: 848 nicks / #kubuntu: 225 nicks
<defrysk> Bazzi, most of the linux users that is , not talking about ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> yes..
<farous> defrysk: most of the users perhaps you know ;)
<Bazzi> defrysk: how do you come to that conclusion? most distris I see support gnome first
<defrysk> farous, on most polls you see a majority using kde
<farous> for fedora is based on gnome bu default too
<MetaMorfoziS> but why?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's older?
<MetaMorfoziS> or it's better!?
<farous> defrysk: frankly depend where you are. us many perfer gnome. euor many prefer kde
<nico8481> and yes kde is older
<farous> but MetaMorfoziS you need to search for correct stats
<defrysk> farous, possibly no biggie
<MetaMorfoziS> kde is older? hm
<farous> defrysk: cheers friend :)
<defrysk> kde is older I think
<nico8481> they started gnome because the kde libs were non-free (they are free now)
* defrysk even has had a kde1x desktop
<defrysk> on some old suse box
<nico8481> well, the toolkit or whatever it's called :)
<MetaMorfoziS> but qt is not free for industrial using so it1s non-free
<farous> qt libs?
<defrysk> trolltech is the company gnome people are not too happy with
<defrysk> qt has 2 licences afaIk
<MetaMorfoziS> yes^^
<defrysk> one for commercial use and one for free use (and also open)
<exceswater> the noob is back
<defrysk> gtk2 is open and free
<exceswater> about that problem with amarok :d
<MetaMorfoziS> i found a little newS:http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/KDE_v_Gnome_history
<exceswater> i cannot make it work
<defrysk> exceswater, did you get the xinecodecs ?
<exceswater> defrysk:  nope mate :D
<exceswater> i looked in adept
<defrysk> exceswater, then it wont work pal :D
<exceswater> i understand this
<exceswater> it's about the codecs
<exceswater> but i looked on amarok home page
<exceswater> i looked in adept
<defrysk> exceswater, did you add the repos ? (universe multiverse )
<chavo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<defrysk> exceswater, read ubotu 's message
<exceswater> the problem is that :
<exceswater> i look there
<exceswater> i understand what i have to do...
<exceswater> i am NOOB not stupid :D
<exceswater> but there are only 2 lines with universe
<exceswater> they are not restricted
<defrysk> exceswater, unN00B yourself ;p
<defrysk> later folks
<becster> hmm how do I get kde to upgrade to 3.5.3, I've already put the mirrorservice repository in adept
<becster> but if I request an upgrade I either get a remove or a break
<exceswater> and 2 with something like... dapper - backports main restricted universe
<farous> care defrysk
<exceswater> bye
<exceswater> thanks defrysk
<farous> exceswater: write the repos witheout the backports part
<farous> i was wondering why most people have this problem can you tell me which page you followed
<farous> !tell exceswater about easysource
<farous> exceswater: that is an excellent place for repos
<becster> anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> "
<MetaMorfoziS> my own experience shows that most new comers to linux who started with gnome all switch to KDE as soon as i show it to them. and they hardly look back."
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<Healot> there is nothing wrong with both desktop environment
<farous> lol in my case it is the other way round
<farous> but depends on what you feel comfrotable with
<exceswater> farous
<exceswater> you speak in an alien language for me
<Healot> kfjsd kdslsdf
<exceswater> i am self learner in linux :D
<exceswater> and i am really noob
<farous> exceswater: ok lol tell me what you want to do
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> first
<exceswater> i don't even know how to reg here :D
<exceswater> but that is minor problem
<MetaMorfoziS> http://pcburn.com/mod.php?mod=poll&op=results&pid=17&cid=0
<exceswater> second
<farous> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<exceswater> !register
<exceswater> hehe noob me
<exceswater> second
<exceswater> i just installed kubuntu
<farous> exceswater: i was a user just like you
<exceswater> i see that i have a player :D - amarok ... juk... and kaffeine
<exceswater> something like that
<farous> now i had to learn to tweak the sys. but i prefer to be a user than spend my time configuring :)
<exceswater> i have an mp3
<exceswater> and i cannot play it
<exceswater> when i hit play in amarok
<farous> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<exceswater> i looked there
<farous> exceswater: check this for all your beginner needs help.ubuntu.com
<exceswater> it says something about adept / manage repositories
<exceswater> etc
<farous> yah
<exceswater> but it seems like it's not working... or i am plain stupid
<exceswater> i dunno how to put a printscreen of that window ...
<exceswater> to see if i did right
<farous> exceswater: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> this is really funny
<farous> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<exceswater> this is my third hour of linux
<cristiano> hello people. my kicker has disappeared and i dunno how to make it appear again :(
<exceswater> farous
<exceswater> where i paste the text from there
<farous> exceswater: waiting for you to open the file
<exceswater> to see what i've donw
<cristiano> anybody with clues for me?!? :(
<exceswater> i have opened the file
<farous> good
<exceswater> now
<farous> exceswater: now follow ubotu link
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cristiano> how is possible that the kde kicker disappeared?!?
<cristiano> !kicker
<ubotu> cristiano: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<farous> exceswater: now use it to generate the source file and repalce the one you have opened
<farous> exceswater: dapper is the release and add universe and multiverse
* mth`MAW__ ist wieder da!.
* mth`MAW__ Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
* mth`MAW__ ist wieder da!.
<cristiano> grrrrr i'm getting nervous on this kicker disappeared!!!
<Healot> kick it,,,
<cristiano> i tried but i dunno the process ID
<farous> exceswater: how is it going
<chavo> cristiano, is it running?
<cristiano> yep it looks so but i can't see it
<kimec> hi guys can anybody help me with samba(on dapper drake 6.06 RC)
<chavo> try - dcop kicker kicker restart
<cristiano> chavo: if i try running another kicker, it says that it is already running
<cristiano> chavo: ok i try
<MetaMorfoziS> killall kicker?
<MetaMorfoziS> and kicker &?
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<cristiano> chavo: it worked thx!!!
<defrysk> exceswater, free kick
<chavo> :)
<cristiano> MetaMorfoziS: they didn't work, only chavo method worked here, very strange
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo killall kicker <- it's work:)
<farous> exceswater: still there?
<cristiano> MetaMorfoziS: i've tried that and i dunno but it didn't work...it's quite strange. chavo method was good instead
<MetaMorfoziS> okok...:D
<cristiano> MetaMorfoziS: thx however for ur help :)
<MetaMorfoziS> not at all:)
<cristiano> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<cristiano> u've tried to help me even if it didn't work, that's the "lol" stand for ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm hungarian, and i'm don't understand you fully at this time, but if it work, we are all  happy:D
<becster> hmmm I'm using this http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu in adept and whenever I try to upgrade kde I get breakages..anyone know how I upgrade kde to 3.5.3 using adept?
<kimec> I there anybody who can help me setup samba correctly?
<cristiano> MetaMorfoziS: ahhhhhhhhhh! ok "lol" stands for "laughing out loud" :D
<MetaMorfoziS> becster: i recomend to you , use synaptic
<becster> instead of adept?
<MetaMorfoziS> cristiano: i knwo what is lol:)
<cristiano> ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> yes becster, this is gnoem's package manager, but i think "this is my own opinion" it's better
<MetaMorfoziS> you can find in the descriptions, and for me it's more sympatic
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> but i dunno any other abotu the breaked packages,
<becster> MetaMorfoziS: hmm prob, adept uninstalled konqueror :)
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<cristiano> becster: try "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" as repository in adept
<cristiano> it worked here
<MetaMorfoziS> in terminal, apt-get install konqueror synaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<cristiano> becster: i think is a prob of ur repository
<defrysk> sudo apt-get indstall kubuntu-desktop to resolve the deps
<defrysk> -d
<becster> defrysk: oh ok
<cristiano> mmmm i'm trying to compile superkaramba, i have gcc installed but it says that i don't have any c compiler! O__O
<becster> E: Package kubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<becster> heheh
<MetaMorfoziS> hm:)
<farous> install build-essential
<hyphenated> hmm.. no kuickshow in dapper?
<cristiano> farous: thx!
<MetaMorfoziS> i hate all imageviewer in dapper:) the best is xnview:)
<farous> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's like irfaanview in win, [ http://xnview.org ] 
<MetaMorfoziS> you can install itt like firefox, download and extract to /opt and sudo ln -s /opt/xnviewDIR/blabla/bin/xnview/ /usr/bin/xnview
<MetaMorfoziS> it's fast and supports hundred's of extensions, can slideshow and multiconvert and a millions of function , but it's gui is simple.
<RawSewage> cool
<RawSewage> IrfanView was my favorite Windows viewer
<MetaMorfoziS> detto
<MetaMorfoziS> xnview can do all taht irf. can
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno why it isn't in the official repos...
<RawSewage> downloading
<defrysk> kuickshow here : http://www.ubuntu-debs.de/app/kuickshow/
<RawSewage> how do I install an rpm again
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> not the rpm you need
<RawSewage> tar gz?
<MetaMorfoziS> moment i find for you
<defrysk> go to the link i gave , there is a dapper .deb there
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc yes, is there an option that have a binarie
<RawSewage> kuickshow is xnview?
<MetaMorfoziS> you tipe ./xnview and it runs, no compiling needs
<MetaMorfoziS> nono
<Healot> xnview comes with a "freeware" license just like irfanview
<Healot> bleh
<MetaMorfoziS> yes iirc it's not opensource
<MetaMorfoziS> yes is there 2 optiono, the rpm and targz:)
<Healot> that's why it has trouble getting into most GNU/Linux distros
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ hoho! okay, i udnerstanded:)
<MetaMorfoziS> so when you extracted your xnview is here: /opt/xnview/bin/xnview
<RawSewage> defrysk, why are you talking about Kuickshow
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo ln -s /opt/xnview/bin /usr/bin/xnview
<MetaMorfoziS> because you or other body asked soemthing about it
<RawSewage> im confused
<defrysk> RawSewage, must be missing something , nm
<RawSewage> so I download XnView-x86-unknown-linux2.x-static-fc4.tgz  ?
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm i saw an install sh in the root dir of xnview:D i never used it:D
<RawSewage> un zip it, and run install?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://download.xnview.com/XnView-x86-unknown-linux2.x-static-fc4.tgz
<MetaMorfoziS> i think install isn't needed i think it only creates symlinks
<MetaMorfoziS> but yes, do an isntall:)
<RawSewage> I have no clue how to install outside apps
<RawSewage> I only know how to use built-in repos
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo ./install
<RawSewage> ok
<defrysk> RawSewage, from source : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<RawSewage> ty
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not source
<defrysk> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> you not need to build/ompile it
* defrysk needs coffee
* MetaMorfoziS needs some candy:D
<RawSewage> sudo ./install doesnt work
<MetaMorfoziS> in that directory where you extracted
<exceswater> hi hguys
<MetaMorfoziS> and extract it to /opt
<MetaMorfoziS> hi again
<exceswater> who can help me about that amaro
<exceswater> amarok
<exceswater> sorry
* MetaMorfoziS xmms fan.))
<exceswater> it seems like i cannot instal drivers for it
<RawSewage> ok, Im using CheckInstall
<MetaMorfoziS> no you not need anything other
<exceswater> sorry... not drivers... codecs
<MetaMorfoziS> is you executed the install?
<RawSewage> Checkinstall is better than plain ./install
<MetaMorfoziS> but it's xnview's own isntaller
<RawSewage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno what is checkisntall:)
<MetaMorfoziS> i never used xnview's instalelr
<exceswater> nope
<bernier> exceswater: what do you exactly want..? read MP3'S?
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> i have amarok
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm simply createda  symlink to the binary
<bernier> you need the xine engine
<bernier> first lets see if you have it
<exceswater> but it seems i don't have codecs for mp3
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x for help
<bernier> open amarok
<exceswater> i am really a noob
<exceswater> k
<RawSewage> ok, I think it's installed
<RawSewage> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<exceswater> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> hey RawSewage checkinstall is for other method...
<exceswater> amarok is opened
<MetaMorfoziS> you absolutley not need it at this time
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, type xnview
<MetaMorfoziS> is it started?:D
<RawSewage> no
<exceswater> yes amarok has  started
<MetaMorfoziS> hm go to <whereyoudownloaded>/xnview/bin/
<MetaMorfoziS> and type ./xnview
<MetaMorfoziS> is it started?:D
<bernier> exceswater do you have adept or synaptic?
<exceswater> adept
<bernier> ok open it
<bernier> and look for libxine-extracodecs
<exceswater> it's opened
<RawSewage> it didnt work
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> i look now
<MetaMorfoziS> where you extracted xnview?
<bernier> libarts1-xine
<bernier> that one too
<exceswater> ok
<RawSewage> I extracted to the desktop
<exceswater> libxine main 1
<exceswater> is installed
<bernier> libxine-extracodecs and libarts1-xine
<MetaMorfoziS> i said extract to /opt but if you have only one user that need xnview it's not important
<MetaMorfoziS> so go ~/Desktop/xnview/bin
<exceswater> libarts1-xine i found it
<MetaMorfoziS> have you 3 binaries?
<RawSewage> I dont want to leave it on the desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> in this folder?
<bernier> and libxine-extracodecs?
<RawSewage> should I move it to opt
<exceswater> i cannot find libxine-extracodecs
<RawSewage> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bernier> Yeah you probably have to enable the multiverse which will be hard if you're noob=/
<RawSewage> Im really confused
<defrysk> ln -s path/to/executable /usr/bin/ I would say
<RawSewage> me?
<defrysk> yes so it wir just "run"
<defrysk> wil
<exceswater> i got the idea
<RawSewage> I havent installed anything
<RawSewage> I just unpacekd this tar gz
<RawSewage> onto my desktop
<exceswater> but if i change restricted to universe
<exceswater> or multiverse
<defrysk> ow
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<exceswater> i can damage something ?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<defrysk> mv it to /opt
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<bernier> exceswater not really
<MetaMorfoziS> RawSewage: have you xnview/bin folder? and in this 3 binaries?
<exceswater> how can i show you a printscreen
<bernier> send it
<exceswater> and tell me where and what to change
<RawSewage> the folder name is  XnView-1.70-x86-unknown-linux2.x-static-fc4
<RawSewage> I dont want to move that novel-sized folder name to opt
<bernier> exceswater
<bernier> in adept
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> how can i send it to tou
<exceswater> yes
<bernier> go in view > add Repositories (or somethiung like that)
<exceswater> !regme
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exceswater
<exceswater> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<MetaMorfoziS> RawSewage: you can rename
<MetaMorfoziS> and did you heared about tab?
<MetaMorfoziS> go to the terminal cd Desktop
<RawSewage> ok, I renamed
<MetaMorfoziS> type X
<MetaMorfoziS> and press tab
<RawSewage> now I do mv ?
<MetaMorfoziS> X<tab>
<MetaMorfoziS> yes.
<RawSewage> I havent entirely figured out how that tab works yet
<RawSewage> it tabs to a whole list of items
<exceswater> hehe
<RawSewage> I dont know how to mv
<RawSewage> to mv a folder
<MetaMorfoziS> mv is a command
<RawSewage> mv xnview opt/// ?
<MetaMorfoziS> mv: move cp: copy etc
<RawSewage> I dont know how to use it
<RawSewage> how do I mv the folder
<RawSewage> mv xnview blah
<defrysk> RawSewage, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86306&highlight=xnview
<MetaMorfoziS> hm, easyer if you do it from gui at this time
<exceswater> bernier
<exceswater> are u still there
<exceswater> ?
<RawSewage> ok ty ty
<defrysk> RawSewage, should work on dapper too
<RawSewage> that post lists step by step
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh yes, thx defrysk:)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes^^
<becster> hmm weird I changed repositories to the au one and it seems to be working now
* becster crosses fingers
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not good in helping in english:D but i'm soulful
<Healot> sound ebony :)
<RawSewage> I hope it's like IrfanView
<RawSewage> I used that for 7 years
<Healot> MetaMorfoziS says so...
<Healot> but i don't like the "freeware" licensing scheme...
<MetaMorfoziS> if you said a better opensource sw that can do all things that it can, i change immediately
<MetaMorfoziS> tell^^ not said
<RawSewage> Im using it now
<MetaMorfoziS> cool
<MetaMorfoziS> .)
<MetaMorfoziS> enyoj
<MetaMorfoziS> or enjoy?
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Healot> MetaMorfoziS:: GIMP
<MetaMorfoziS> Healot: bad answer:D it's slow, and not a perfect iamgeviewer:D
<Healot> MetaMorfoziS: it's a photoshop
<Healot> not image viewer :0
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, but we not need photoshop^^
<ubuntu> how can install dapper using the good old text installer
<MetaMorfoziS> irfanview and xnview are iamge viewers/converters
<Healot> we professional graphics artist need
<MetaMorfoziS> we are no:)
<Healot> hoho
<Healot> I like Anglais
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not know what is it it's a human?
<MetaMorfoziS> not it, he/she:)
<Chousuke> I think that if an amateur says he _needs_ photoshop, he's lying
<Chousuke> for professionals I can understand the need, but professionals can usually afford to pay the licences :P
<exceswater> het guys
<MetaMorfoziS> why?:) i'm amateur in photoshop, but i can't use gimp, because i comforted first in ps...
<MetaMorfoziS> yes^^
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<Chousuke> MetaMorfoziS: but you don't _need_ photoshop, do you? :)
<exceswater> it seems like i managed to change things in "manage repositories"
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm don't understand fully you, i'm shut up:)
<Healot> yeah we have some Photoshop licensed copies :)
<exceswater> how i install xine codecs now please
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> about licences
<exceswater> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<exceswater> i installed kubuntu 'cause of da stupid police in my country
<exceswater> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> cryptofs.)
<exceswater> my wage is same to windows xp price :D
<exceswater> usual people in my country cannot afford even windows
<exceswater> after buying computer ... usually by loan
<exceswater> :D
<Chousuke> I was pretty impressed when I was working at my dad's friend's company. Shelves full of Photoshop boxes. :P
* MetaMorfoziS upgrading to 3.5.3 about a hour... argh:(
<Chousuke> and they had macs with 21" screens.
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<exceswater> who can tell me how to install codecs for amarok
<Healot> !amarok
<MetaMorfoziS> RawSewage: is it work?
<MetaMorfoziS> is you familiar with xnview?:)
<RawSewage> yes
<exceswater> !amarok
<RawSewage> it's fast.  how do you improve the
<exceswater> 10x
<RawSewage> resizing
<MetaMorfoziS> you can set it to default in kcontrol, or rightclik on a jpg/gif/png and open with ... -> and check alwys option
<RawSewage> so it applies a filter after downsizing
<MetaMorfoziS> what?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes it is an option, to resize oversized images
<RawSewage> I mean to improve the resized
<RawSewage> it's not using a filter
<MetaMorfoziS> and is there one to how, strange or smooth, high q. [more cpu needed] 
<MetaMorfoziS> in settings^^
<RawSewage> ok
<exceswater> and how i can open that text file with source...
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on notebook and i often see my 2-4mbs jpgs from the camera, and it was a half hour if i check the high quality resizing option:D
<exceswater> i think i am talking stupid
<RawSewage> where is that more cpu needed thing
<exceswater> i generated that list
<exceswater> how i can save it to my comp ?
<MetaMorfoziS> tools -> options -> view
<RawSewage> I dont have that option in View
<RawSewage> oh there we go
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> have you it or not?
<RawSewage> I think so
<MetaMorfoziS> "High zoom quality (slowest)"
<MetaMorfoziS> this is the header of the fieldset
<MetaMorfoziS> have you got it?
<RawSewage> yes, Im getting a bug
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<RawSewage> after using the zoom quality
<RawSewage> and I go to the next picture, it shows the same picture
<RawSewage> do you get that
<MetaMorfoziS> lol!
<MetaMorfoziS> detto for me
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> muhaha:D
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno why^^:D
<exceswater> who can help me about installing codecs for amarok please...
<RawSewage> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RawSewage> exceswater, did you switch to multiverse, and then Update it
<MetaMorfoziS> kitchensync:DDDDD
<MetaMorfoziS> lol what is this?
<MetaMorfoziS> i see it during the upgrade:D
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<exceswater> i switched to multiverse
<exceswater> i should change all to multiverse ?
<exceswater> or universe multiverse : D ?
<chavo> exceswater, no you have to add them all
<MetaMorfoziS> RawSewage: i think turn off the high quality zoom:D
<MetaMorfoziS> and try all other funcs
<RawSewage> MetaMorfoziS, I'll look at the forums, see if they know about that bug
<exceswater> some1 help me please
<MetaMorfoziS> like multiconvert and others.)
<exceswater> i am really new to this
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<exceswater> and i know how boring i am about this
<exceswater> but i dunno how to make amarok play my mp3
<exceswater> i changed things there
<exceswater> and hit apply
<exceswater> now what i do
<exceswater>  ?
<bernier> you refresh
<bernier> and look for libxine-extracodecs
<exceswater> welcome back bernier
<exceswater> i sent you the first pic
<bernier> lol sorry i had something to do
<exceswater> about how it was
<exceswater> and i make a printscreen now
<exceswater> about what i changed
<exceswater> i think you should accept the file
<Slapshock> hi guys, i was able to install the kopete 0.12 on my dapper.. does this kopete 0.12 support yahoo voice chat? ... i asked on #kopete but seems no one there to answer.
<defrysk> Slapshock, only one way to find out then...
<Slapshock> ?
<defrysk> try it
<Slapshock> theres no voice chat option here, only webcam :(
<defrysk> too bad
<Slapshock> :-(
<becster> hmm where do I change the machine name in kubuntu?
<defrysk>  /etc/issue you mean ?
<Healot> hostname <your hostname>
<becster> Domain Name System in settings?
<becster> ok that fixed it heh
<MetaMorfoziS> tadam:)
<MetaMorfoziS> Qt: 3.3.6
<MetaMorfoziS> KDE: 3.5.3
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-config: 1.0
<MetaMorfoziS> for celebration about upgrading, i go out to mcdonalds
<MeTaWay> ;)
<RawSewage> whats a standard Kubuntu C compiler
<Healot> gcc
<Healot> like most GNU/Linux distros
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> i mean
<RawSewage> what do I use to make file
<RawSewage> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<becster> same here RawSewage
<chavo> RawSewage, apt-get install build-essential
<RawSewage> ty
<Healot> RawSewage: the command "make" with different type of switch
<defrysk> sud apt-get install build-essential
<defrysk> sudo
<becster> gcc 4?
<RawSewage> make wont work until I install build-essential
<becster> is 3 safer?
<Healot> neither
<Healot> read the release/changelog at gnu's GCC site for that, wait, it's available if you isntall gcc :)
<bernier> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<becster> hmm whats the kde headers package name?
<_rince_> anyone here using kubuntu with a matrox graphics-card on dvi?
<becster> oh kdelibs hehe
<_rince_> with matrox and dvi not using vesa, to be exact :)
<railk> im trying to set up a kubuntu-windows dual boot, when installing windows i left 15GB space unpartitioned. im installing kubuntu now but i'm not able to edit the free space to split it up for swap and root partitions... should i have done that when partitioning with the windows installer?
<[miles] > hello all
<[miles] > wondered if anyone knows where I can get libdvdcss for kubuntu / ubuntu 6.06 please?
<Hobbsee> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is, like, totally, (DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)) for i386. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for PPC and amd64
<Hobbsee> [miles] : ^
<bernier> configure: error: *** Couldn't find SDL library (version >= 1.2.2).
<bernier> what do i exactly need?
<[miles] > as useual, many thanks! :-) that
<[miles] > is that problem quickly sorted jeje
<[miles] > thanks guys
<[miles] > bbl
<[miles] > !
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [miles] 
<bernier> !sdl
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bernier
<exceswater> i am back
<exceswater> :d
<Hobbsee> bernier: i'd try libsdl1.2-dev, looking at "apt-cache search sdl dev
<lunitik> ubotu libdvdcss is also or just add 'deb www.debian-multimedia.org sid main' to your souces.list
<exceswater> bernier :D
<ubotu> okay, lunitik
<exceswater> 10x a lot man
<exceswater> now i have sound in amarok
<exceswater> :D
<bernier> nice ;)
<Hobbsee> lunitik: DONT YOU DARE!
<exceswater> but it seems like i uninstalled adept :D ?
<lunitik> Hobbsee: umm?
<bernier> you juste restarted your comp?
<exceswater> is that possible
<bernier> Hermmm i dont know
<bernier> lol
<lunitik> !libdvdcss
<exceswater> i uninstalled things that had conflict with libxine
<bernier> well if you dis you can always reinstall it
<exceswater> how
<exceswater> hey PEOPLE...
<bernier> sudo apt-get install adept
<exceswater> how can i install ADEPT baxk
<Hobbsee> lunitik: you *will* break other people's systems if you do that.
<lunitik> Hobbsee: ummm... no, libdvdcss has very few specific deps
<bernier> how can i know the kernel version i am using?
<lunitik> Hobbsee: just as an aside... without other packages in that repo... I've never seen libdvdcss actually be functional... ymmv
<lunitik> (namely kmplayer)
<Hobbsee> lunitik: i've had it working, from following the restricted page on the ubuntu wiki
<lunitik> Hobbsee: you've *had* it working? so its not currently functional? hmm
<lunitik> Hobbsee: I watched a DVD here last night via d-m.o
<Hobbsee> lunitik: i probably still do - but i havent been bug searching in a while.
<exceswater> bernier
<exceswater> where i type that
<bernier> in konsole
<bernier> you'd better learn to use it
<bernier> cuz it's averything in linux
<bernier> lol
<Hobbsee> bernier: uname -r
<exceswater> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bernier> well do so
<Hobbsee> exceswater: then type that command, in the console, and stick sudo in front of it
<bernier> thanks hobbsee
<exceswater> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<exceswater> :D
<Hobbsee> exceswater: hence the sudo :P
<bernier> hehe
<exceswater> i think i throw out my pc
<exceswater> what i do now
<exceswater> :D
<bernier> well
<bernier> have you done sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<MetaMorfoziS> re
<[miles] > perefect, that worked!
<exceswater> yuhu
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> something started
<bernier> wait until it finishes
<exceswater> uh
<exceswater> i know now how it's to be a lamer
<exceswater> :D
<bernier> lol
<exceswater> i know a lot about win ... nothing about linux
<exceswater> :D
<bernier> yeah me too
<Hobbsee> !cli
<exceswater> i have a  lot of friend who are in win like me now in linux
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Hobbsee> all of you check that out then - it's useful
<exceswater> i even had a friend calling me at 11:45 asking how to change home page in explorer :D
<bernier> exceswater once the other thing is done do "sudo apt-get install adept"
<bernier> again
<bernier> loll
<exceswater> or i give them a game on a dvd
<exceswater> with crack and everything
<exceswater> they copy the dvd in the pc
<exceswater> and after that
<exceswater> they install the game
<exceswater> and they copy the exe from installed game over the exe from the crack folder :d
<exceswater> and they wonder why it's not working :d
<bernier> haha
<exceswater> imagine that you have a friend who just bought a pc
<exceswater> you install everything ... give him music... games,,, movies
<exceswater> and after 5 hours of working to make everything to work
<exceswater> you get home
<exceswater> and he calls you
<exceswater> my winamp is not working
<exceswater> shoot my self
<bernier> lol
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> and now i am the lamer
<bernier> where are you at now?
<lunitik> exceswater: hopefully you didn't just say "here, use this instead", rather you showed them around a little...
<exceswater> at the office
<exceswater> no...
<exceswater> lunitik: i helped them everytime
<lunitik> exceswater: besides, winamp works fine via wine  ;)
<exceswater> sometime i feel weird
<exceswater> hey
<exceswater> i was talking about win users
<exceswater> where you have to not be blind and have a hand
<exceswater> and half a brain
* lunitik wonders why edgy still hasn't seen any mass merges  :'(
<SeanTater> can anyone see this? -> http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html
<Hobbsee> lunitik: they're building the toolchain still
<SeanTater> It's making an indescribable video on konq for me -- looks like something the borg would do
<exceswater> i give a huge beer to all people here for helping me
<exceswater> a few questions more...
<exceswater> is there a thing like total commander for linux ? ? ?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: probably search on google for that
<lunitik> !google total commander linux
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<lunitik> stupid bot
<Hobbsee> well, google's not that hard to find
<edneymatias> morning!
<lunitik> Hobbsee: obviously people are too lazy in here to use it, however
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> and second question
<Hobbsee> true
<exceswater> a game... nice 3d... and FREE
<SeanTater> exceswater: tried bzflag?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: search in adept for that a:P
<lunitik> SeanTater: I was gonna say that  :(
<SeanTater> exceswater: try a *really* good one, Install flightgear
<SeanTater> exceswater: it's a flight sim
<SeanTater> exceswater: Even better! install planetpenguin-racer
<Hobbsee> ooh yeah!
* lunitik doesn't like adept... it doesn't even obey 'Current Applications Menu Bar (Mac OS X style)'  :@
<Hobbsee> SeanTater: flightgear?  nice!  i'll have to grab that
<Hobbsee> lunitik: yeah, but a lot of people understand that better than the command line..
<SeanTater> Hobbsee: How much memory does your ciomputer have?
<lunitik> Hobbsee: as I understand it, its actually more difficult to make a Qt app _not_ obey that... which makes me even mader  :(
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'sarah': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: MobileIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2394 MHz (4791 bogomips), , RAM: 512/993MB, 92 proc's, 1.39h up
<exceswater> planetpenguin racer is nice ?
<Hobbsee> ye
<exceswater> SeanTater: they look nice ?
<Hobbsee> p
<SeanTater> Hobbsee: flight gear takes *GOBS* of memory -- ****GGGGOOOBBBSSSS****
<defrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 | Distro: Debian/GNU testing/unstable | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1801 Mhz | Mem usage: 224.2/1010.5 MB (22%) | Swap usage: 18/2965.1 MB (1%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 6L300R0): 133.8/233.9 GB (57%) | Uptime: 9 hrs 19 mins 35 secs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> SeanTater: so does building things.
<exceswater> how is planetpenguin-racer ?
<lunitik> defrysk: I'd be embarrassed to post such a small uptime
<SeanTater> exceswater: quite pretty -- best of them all IMO
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> :D
<Hobbsee> mine's a laptop - that's my excuss
<exceswater> imo ?
<Hobbsee> *excuse
<exceswater> aaaa
<Hobbsee> in my opinion
<defrysk> lunitik, its not always about uptime ;p
<SeanTater> exceswater: IMO = In My Openion
<SeanTater> exceswater: ooops -- opinion
<exceswater> aham
<defrysk> IMHO
<exceswater> :D
<lunitik> defrysk: my girl disagrees  ;)
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> nice people here
<exceswater>  :d
<exceswater> i like smart and funny people
<defrysk> lunitik, with too mutch uptime things get plugged up ;p
<exceswater> and i feel you people here are like that
<exceswater> aaa
<bernier> lol
<exceswater> i registered my nick name
<SeanTater> exceswater: sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer flightgear bzflag <-- installs all of them
<exceswater> but i think i have to log on :D
<bernier> maybe eh?
<lunitik> exceswater: /msg nickserv identify passwd
<bernier> I was com;iling something and here's what i got: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/704269
<lunitik> bernier: what were you compiling?
<SeanTater> bernier: anything more helpful before that excerpt
<mrproper> hi! I am trying to acess the wLAN through my wireless "netgear" pcimca card, but I dont know where to start or how to make it work... does someone know how to make this work?
<bernier> visual boy advance for my bro
<exceswater> about that sudo install blah blah,,,,
<lunitik> bernier: grrr... aptitude install visualboypro
<bernier> seantater well i was compiling and the page in the konsole was going on then it stopped at one and my comp started working really hard for a wwhile then i got that mesaage
<lunitik> uhh... pretend there is a 'sudo' before that
<SeanTater> exceswater: sudo apt-get install -- not sudo install -- BIG difference
<exceswater> a dumb blonde quote: seems like this sudo guy is pretty powerfull here :D
* lunitik wants to slap people when they decide to compile things that are in the repo already  :@
<exceswater> for you my man ... for you
<bernier> lol
<bernier> lunitik I was training :P
<exceswater> it for me like that: "esti un expert in linux prietene" for you
<lunitik> bernier: you failed
<exceswater> :D
<Hobbsee> lunitik: who's doing that, and what are they compiling?
<exceswater> you understand me ?
<Hobbsee> urgh, great
<lunitik> bernier: at least 'sudo apt-get build-essential visualboyadvance' and try compiling again?
<exceswater> no one here from Romania
<exceswater>  ? ? ?
<SeanTater> Hobbsee: nernier is compiling -- this is make's optput http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/704269
<SeanTater> Hobbsee: oops -- that's bernier
<lunitik> bernier: ummmm... 'sudo apt-get build-dep visualboyadvance' sorry
<SeanTater> exceswater: I;m from east US
<Hobbsee> hmm lovely...why?
<SeanTater> exceswater: Not romania
<lunitik> Hobbsee: who knows... his output isn't even enlightening... just leave him go with the build-dep command though  ;)
<Hobbsee> hey, now that's not nice :P
<Hobbsee> but true - it is close to useless
<exceswater> nice SeanTater
<exceswater> don;t you wanna change places ?
<exceswater> switch places i mean
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> to live here in the land of Dracula
<exceswater> :D
<SeanTater> exceswater: you want to pay my way there? sure!
<exceswater> lol yeap
<SeanTater> exceswater: We live in the land out the wright brothers
<becster> what is up with kdesu? It seems really borked
<becster> doesn'
<becster> t
<exceswater> how old SeanTater
<exceswater> ? ? ?
<becster> work half the time
<exceswater> and what u work there?
<SeanTater> exceswater: my state -- a couple hundred years
<lunitik> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Hobbsee> lol!
<Hobbsee> i like that!
* lunitik wonders why you'd leave the bed if you didn't have a job?
* lunitik stops nitpicking
<exceswater> what u mean by: my state - a couple hundred years
<SeanTater> becster: sometimes when there are two kdesu's going, there can be problems, if you have any privledged programs going, turn them off, and do "killall -KILL kdesu" with no quotes in a terminal
<SeanTater> exceswater: The state I live in is a couple hundred years old -- yours?
<bernier> Do I sometimes have to update the kernel?
<exceswater> around 2.000 years ol
<exceswater> old
<lunitik> bernier: you don't have to... no
<bernier> ok thanks
<exceswater> :D
<bernier> but , can I? :P
<exceswater> didn't you heard about Dracula :D
<lunitik> bernier: the 'ubuntu way' calls for it.... via 'linux-386'
<SeanTater> exceswater: No -- I know as little about it as loch ness
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> why you guys in US know so little about the rest of the world :d
<exceswater> ?"? ?? ?
<exceswater> i live in a small country
<exceswater> i speak
<exceswater> i speak english
<lunitik> exceswater: Americans are ignorant by default
<SubNet> Hi! Where can i find Information about KDE-icon-theme-development
<exceswater> very little french... but i was good at french few years ago
<exceswater> lol lunitik
<exceswater> it's set from konsole
<exceswater> ::::D
<h3sp4wn> No one is ignorant by default
<Hobbsee> SubNet: as in, oxygen icons?
<lunitik> Hobbsee: as in... icons in general
<SeanTater> exceswater: so -- what abotu thw wright brothers
<exceswater> i know about the world i live in ....
<Snake[Sleep] > Your the man now dog!
<SubNet> Hobbsee: not for KDE4 - wanna theme KDE3.5 with svg-action-Icons
<exceswater> what's about the wright brothers ?
<Hobbsee> SubNet: ah okay.  not sure
<becster> SeanTater: yeah thanks I figured out how to kill them
<SubNet> But it does not work as simple as i expected
<SeanTater> exceswater: How much do you know about them?
<becster> :) just wondering why my partners gentoo box doesn't have the same problems with kdesu
<bernier> wtf i feel like if i was on windows! my comp keeps working for nothingand freezes!
<chavo> I just checked out the kde4 branch and the oxygen icons are looking sexy
<lunitik> SubNet: #kde or #kde-devel might be more enlightening... make sure you browse developer docs before asking in #kde-devel though
<exceswater> lol man
<exceswater> they have something to do with flying
<exceswater> :d
<lunitik> bernier: seems like a personal issue
<Snake[Sleep] > Does KDE4 have a GUI yet?
<exceswater> i like DIscovery Channel :D
<SubNet> lunitik: thx for that hint
<chavo> http://2sdw.com/oxygen.png here's the folders
<apokryphos> Snake[Sleep] : it looks just like a crummy kde 3
<exceswater> they invented the plane ... something like that ?
<lunitik> Snake[Sleep] : kdebase and kdelibs compile.... so umm... sure?
<Snake[Sleep] > apokryphos: :( ok
<h3sp4wn> Snake|Sleep: Someone managed to build kde3.5 against qt4
<Snake[Sleep] > lunitik: I ment have they began working on the NEW interface
<lunitik> h3sp4wn: no they didn't... they managed to compile base and libs
<apokryphos> Snake[Sleep] : not just yet; porting seems to be taking a lot longer than people thought
<chavo> Snake[Sleep] , no they are still porting and integrating the new frameworks
<Snake[Sleep] > thats fine
<h3sp4wn> lunitik: And run it
<exceswater> SeanTater: still there ?
<SeanTater> exceswater: they were the first people to fly a plane in a traditional - straight wing - bi-plane style. They did it on an island in my state, kill devil hills
<SubNet> join #kde
<chavo> just the important things
<lunitik> Snake[Sleep] : the "new" interface is just kdesktop, kicker and various other bits being reworked...
<exceswater> nice
<bernier> reboot brb
<exceswater> trivia...
<Snake[Sleep] > lunitik: well thats all Ill deal with :)
<exceswater> what u know about Romania :)
<SeanTater> exceswater: so who is dracula -- only hear that name near halloween
<exceswater> ???
<exceswater> they say it was one of our leaders
<Snake[Sleep] > Alright I g2g
<exceswater> he used to impale his enemies
<exceswater> :D
<lunitik> Snake[Sleep] : yes... work has started on Plasma
<exceswater> and they made a legend
<apokryphos> Snake[Sleep] : and stop talking on here in your sleep again
<exceswater> that he was a vampire
<exceswater> :D
<SeanTater> exceswater: hum -- sounds neat
<exceswater> his real name was Vlad Dracul
<SeanTater> exceswater: I;m not sure I'd want to meet him --
<exceswater> and after that they changed his name to Draculea
<exceswater> and finally to Dracula
<exceswater> :d
<chavo> vlad the impaler
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> SeanTater: i wanna talk about something here...
<exceswater> but i don't want to offend no1
<exceswater> anyone who is american
<exceswater> D
<SeanTater> exceswater: then -- have you ever compiled a program
<exceswater> nope
<Hobbsee> !kofftopic
<ubotu> somebody said kofftopic was Non Kubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #kubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<exceswater> i compile ideas :
<SeanTater> exceswater: ever wanted to?
<exceswater> a little
<exceswater> this world of unix looks nice
<exceswater> but a little too hard to get in
<exceswater> q: political debates are allowed here ?
<SeanTater> exceswater: not likely
<SeanTater> exceswater: #ubuntu-politics
<exceswater> but... personal opinions
<exceswater> lol
<exceswater> it would be nice to talk alone there
<SeanTater> exceswater: /bin/flame --politics > #ubuntu-politics
<exceswater> nobody is there...
<exceswater> i just wanted to say sometinhg
<SeanTater> exceswater: That's because not many people start flamefests here
<exceswater> private me
<SeanTater> exceswater: why?
<exceswater> and you will advice me about that
<Hobbsee> exceswater: no, they arent.
<utonto_SonoIo> hi all
* Hobbsee will +q people for debates.
<utonto_SonoIo> i need an help...
<utonto_SonoIo> how can i mount a NTFS partition?
<utonto_SonoIo> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/NAME /mnt/ntfs
<utonto_SonoIo> is it right?
<Nano> moin
<Nano> wie heisst die datei die beim userlogin ausgefhrt wird. Damit beim login befehle ausgefhrt werden?
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<bernier> !edubuntu
<ubotu> I guess edubuntu is the education version of Ubuntu (Ubuntu + educational apps + LTSP). Channel: #edubuntu. Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Screenshots: http://www.edubuntu.org/Screenshots
<exceswater> so....
<exceswater> back
<GullyFoyle> i finally got my soundcard recognized and working in dapper. no help from anyone here or in the forums though. mebbe 'll post something for other people.
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Try building visual boy advance with gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-4 (see if that helps - I understand most of the dapper emulators are pretty out of date)
<SeanTater> GullyFoyle: Similar happened to me
<SeanTater> GullyFoyle: But it was a very simple fix
<SeanTater> GullyFoyle: look in what lspci says, see if anything looks like it might be a soundcard
<GullyFoyle> i had to look up the module and do a modprobe
<GullyFoyle> works now
<SeanTater> GullyFoyle: okay
<SeanTater> GullyFoyle: For  me is what that the external amplifier settingn was on -- and when turned off, the sound worked
<samuli> easy question: how do I get flash-plugin for konqueror?
<utonto_SonoIo> I need an help... how can i mounta Fat32 partition? how can i mount a Ntfs partition? (from konsole i mean)
<SeanTater> samuli: is it already installed
<GullyFoyle> dapper still won't boot the latest kernels though. it will boot 2.6.9 or .10 but not .16 or whatever
<SeanTater> samuli: have you apt-got it yet?
<bernier> h3sp4wn how do i do that?
<GullyFoyle> it hangs on "mounting root filesysytem"
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Install gcc-3.4
<SeanTater> samuli: here, this should help you
<samuli> SeanTater: I have flash-player
<h3sp4wn> bernier: run make clean
<SeanTater> ubotu tell samuli about restrictedformats
<samuli> and plugin for mozilla, but can't find plugin for konqueror
<exceswater> so...
<h3sp4wn> bernier: then export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<SeanTater> samuli: oops -- sent you the wrong factoid
<exceswater> i got to go now
<exceswater> ...
<exceswater> 10x for help
<exceswater> and goodbye people :D
<h3sp4wn> bernier: then ./configure && make
<SeanTater> exceswater: have a good time
<exceswater> you 2 man
<bernier> ok thanks
<exceswater> we meet again
<exceswater> i will be back :D
<h3sp4wn> bernier: If it still doesn't work the location of gcc may be hardwired in ./Makefile
<samuli> SeanTater: no that was helpful actually.
<exceswater> 10x for all
<samuli> SeanTater: I think I got it now. Thanks.
<SeanTater> samuli: okay -- got to konqureor - settings - configure konqueror - plugins
<SeanTater> samuli: oops
<SeanTater> samuli: okay
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Or are you using autogen.sh (instead of ./configure)
<bernier> no i use ./configure
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Where are you getting the source from ?
<bernier> sourceforge
<Hoobly> anyone know much about the "xsetroo: unable to open display" error when starting kde?
<bernier> could anyone invite me ti register @ Gmail? :P
<h3sp4wn> bernier: ok
<h3sp4wn> bernier: To where ?
<h3sp4wn> bernier: It needs another e-mail address to send the invite to
<bernier> wait
<h3sp4wn> bernier: VisualBoyAdvance-1.7.2 builds fine with gcc-3.4 (I can't test whether it works as I don't have any roms for that)
<jfro> trying to upgrade to 6.06
<jfro> using CD
<bernier> ok thanks a lot i'll do it
<jfro> apt is being stupid tho and trying /cdrom, is there a way to change that?
<defrysk> jfro, comment the cdromline in sources.list
<slow-motion> hallo
<jfro> yeah but i want ot use CD
<jfro> faster...
<defrysk> ow
<defrysk> my bad
<jfro> it's just apt is looking in wrong place
<linux_galore> jfro: faster to do a fresh install
<jfro> with apt-cdrom i can specify mount point
<linux_galore> jfro: updates are very slow even from the cd
<jfro> i recently did one tho, can i without destroying havlf my system
<linux_galore> jfro: do you have a seperate partition for /home
<jfro> heh no
<jfro> :-/
<linux_galore> jfro: theres your first mistake
<jfro> plus i got stuff in /usr/local
<jfro> like php, mysql, and ruby
<h3sp4wn> bernier: if you do export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 and export CXX=/usr/bin/g++-3.4 (it will build fine - If you have the sdl dev libraries and gcc 3.4 and g++ 3.4)
<linux_galore> jfro: yeah but thats all going to be garbage after the update anwyay
<jfro> why?
<jfro> ruby prob be fine
<jfro> mysql, i coudl see php borking
<linux_galore> jfro: no binary compatability
<jfro> binary format changed?
<linux_galore> jfro: just save the markup and flush the rest
<linux_galore> jfro: does with every update
<jfro> that makes no sense
<jfro> unless your refering to somethign different than what i'm thinking of
<linux_galore> jfro: well its markup if you can read it in a text editor heh heh
<jfro> still doesn't make sens, regarding binary compatibility
<jfro> your saying they decided to use something different thanELF? heh
<linux_galore> jfro: I keep seperate partitions for /home etc  and then I just flush the system directories on a new install and keep all the other stuff
<linux_galore> jfro: no Im saying if you have binaries in there your going to have problems
<jfro> yeah if they're linked to stuff that gets upgraded drastically prob
<linux_galore> jfro: when I do an install and use a system I always do it in such a way that when I update its very similar to a new install accept i dont format some partitions
<jfro> yeah, i should do that
<linux_galore> jfro: makes life allot easier
<h3sp4wn> You can have stuff installed into your home directory (binaries) and it will work most the time after an upgrade
<pgquiles> riddell why isn't there a kdebindings-3.5.3 package for dapper?
<linux_galore> h3sp4wn: sometimes you need to have old gcc libs though
<h3sp4wn> sometimes (I only do that for some small programs on a machine I don't have root on) and they survived an upgrade from debian woody to debian sarge
<jfro> yeah i've never had probs
<jfro> i only reinstalled recntly cuz i was on dapper before it was stable
<jfro> and it was hosing something i couldn't fix
<jfro> with PHP & SOAP
<jfro> really weird
<Hhhhh> hello, I'm new to ubuntu/kubuntu, I just installed kubuntu draper x86_64 and I want to install nvidia drivers, get DVD, mp3 playback, etc. Where can I look for info?
<apokryphos> Hhhhh: /msg ubotu faq
<linux_galore> Hhhhh: use an app called easyubuntu
<linux_galore> Hhhhh: does all that for you
<linux_galore> easyubuntu:
<linux_galore> sh: easyubuntu: command not found
<h3sp4wn> But does it support x86 64 ?
<linux_galore> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<havoc> Hhhhh: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<railk> i do believe kubuntu just crashed while saving modified network settings...
<apokryphos> h3sp4wn: yes
<Hhhhh> i'll check it out after I read some at wiki.ubuntu.org. Thanks guys
<Hhhhh> I'm a SUSE user, considering switching to kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> apokryphos: Are you one of the developers of it ?
<apokryphos> nope
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: you dont count as a dev?
<apokryphos> that's right 8)
<Hhhhh> what's the difference between synaptic and adept_installer?
<apokryphos> Hhhhh: synaptic is the full-blown GUI front-end to APT (like Yast's Installer); adept_installer is meant to be a more user-friendly application that is more program-centric than package-centric
<kkathman> hey apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi kkathman
<kkathman> apokryphos:  im up on 10.1 :)
<apokryphos> cool :)
<kkathman> :)
<railk> i don't seem to have my routing table or whatever its called set up by default... route returns an empty table... how do i set up the route table?
<optotron> hi! I am trying to acess the wLAN through my wireless "netgear" pcimca card, but I dont know where to start or how to make it work...
<Hoobly> anyone know much about the "xsetroot: unable to open display" error when starting kde?
<barros> hi.. I've installed a vanilla kernel yesterday.. but have a doubt: when I install the kernel_headers (generated by make-kpkg) it creates a directory in /usr/src.. but, doesnt it need to place some includes in the /usr/include directory?
<spider_> THC!
<iqon> is there a way to play swf movies in kaffeine?
<iqon> or better yet, a way to convert swf to avi?
<linux_galore> iqon: yeah I saw something that does that a while back
<iqon> linux_galore: i've been having trouble finding a way to do it
<ItaloIvo> hey, i'm getting a problem with my dsl connection it's not working at the startup
<ItaloIvo> someone could help me?
<linux_galore> iqon: http://www.swftools.org/
<klerfayt> what's up with reiserfs? you don't like it or it's not reliable?
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: ?? dsl connection is a modem side problem
<ItaloIvo> after the startup with the ifconfig command it seems it's connected
<ItaloIvo> but i get no response
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: is the modem a standard dhcp setup
<NthDegree> klerfayt reiserfs and reiser4 are not good for an operating system
<ItaloIvo> but if i use sudo poff and after pon dsl-provider it works
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: most of the better modern modems just run a dhcp setup so its a none issue
<NthDegree> they do however work well for normal home user data
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: if there is a connection problem its on the modem side nothing to do with Linux
<ItaloIvo> but it worked fine with the kubuntu 5.10
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: you havent told me anything about the modem '
<ItaloIvo> i get this problem only when i intalled the kubuntu 6.06
<ItaloIvo> its a speedstream 5200
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: what type of modem is it, is it USB or ethernet ??
<ItaloIvo> ethernet
<klerfayt> NthDegree: why isn't reiserfs good filesystem? it's faster than ext3
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: can you login the modem with a browser
<linux_galore> to*
<NthDegree> it is not faster than ext3 when mounting a large filesystem
<ItaloIvo> yes i did this once but it was a long time ago
<NthDegree> and it can't do SELinux prperly
<linux_galore> klerfayt: reiserfs isnt always faster, its also very cpu intensive
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: try loggin into the modem first
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: if you can do that then you know the ethernet setup if ok
<linux_galore> is*
<linux_galore> klerfayt: xfs is the best balanced fs of the whole lot
<TheHighChild> Why doesn't k/ubuntu use it?
<linux_galore> klerfayt: google a review of xfx/reiserfs and ext2/3 (think he did jfs too)
<NthDegree> jfs is the least cpu intensive and according to benchmarks is totally mediocre
<linux_galore> TheHighChild: doesnt by default but you can if you want
<linux_galore> NthDegree: its a balance of speed on system resources
<NthDegree> yeah :)
<MidMark> hi people
<linux_galore> xfs hit the sweet spot, not slow and not a cpu hog
<NthDegree> but xfs, jfs etc. panic the kernel more or that is what i have found
<TheHighChild> Does anyone know of a good compiling howto for 6.06 x86_64
<MidMark> why in kubuntu thunderbird and firefox are so slow? Because they have some layer more than ubuntu?
<linux_galore> NthDegree: never had a kernel panic with xfs in 3 years on 47 machines
<leafw> question: same machine, either dist-upgraded from breezy or from livecd: they behave different. cupsd and hplip doesn't work on the first. Any clues?
<NthDegree> linux_galore i got one after install
<leafw> how can one reinstall cupsd without deleting the entire kubuntu-desktop ?
<ItaloIvo> linux_galore: the dhcp server is already activated
<linux_galore> NthDegree: one doth not make a disaster
<NthDegree> leafw kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: so can you log into the modem I didnt ask if dhcp was active
<NthDegree> removing it is safe
<leafw> NthDegree: I know that.
<NthDegree> just use synaptic to reinstall it
<MidMark> why in kubuntu thunderbird and firefox are so slow? Because they have some layer more than ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Because of all the junk they have compiled into them
<Hobbsee> MidMark: effectively, yes
<h3sp4wn> (i.e pango for a start - unless you need it)
<ItaloIvo> i don't know the password
<MidMark> Hobbsee: so there is no way to have more speed under kubuntu?
<linux_galore> MidMark: because your using gtk based apps (thunderbird firefox) and gnome is gtk based so already has the libs loaded
<leafw> I always get, with hplip:
<leafw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<leafw>  hplip
<leafw> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hobbsee> MidMark: hmmm...the mozilla binaries tend to be faster
<linux_galore> MidMark: you should be using konqueror and kmail
<leafw> and there's no way around. What the hell!?
<Hobbsee> leafw: not enough info - pastebin the entire message
<MidMark> linux_galore: I'm talking also when they are already opened
<NthDegree> leafw you have to tell ubuntu that hplip is already installed
* NthDegree brb
<MidMark> linux_galore: kmail is not as goog as thunderbird
<linux_galore> MidMark: I notice no difference
<linux_galore> MidMark: actually its better
<leafw> Hobbsee: dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper, then hplip complained, so I removed it, and when reinstalling that is what one gets.
<v3ctor> kmail is just as good as thunderbird
<linux_galore> MidMark: thunderbird doesnt have a crm suite were kmail does
<MidMark> crm?
<v3ctor> and kmail can minimize to tray
* Hobbsee has been playing around with kmail.  i sorta like it.
<linux_galore> also kmail integrates with the whole desktop thunderbird doesnt
<leafw> Hobbsee : http://pastebin.com/704410
<linux_galore> latest kmail is very good
<Hobbsee> that's what i tried
<TheHighChild> kmail barrels thunderbird any day of the week but it seems to have a lot of issues with migrations and mass deletions. But Thunderbird has little to no options
<Hobbsee> had it crash within the first hour or so :P
<Resat> trk varm
<TheHighChild> as for konqueror, ugh. I can't make that switch.
<MidMark> anyway firefox and TB under kubuntu are terribly slow
<linux_galore> TheHighChild: the options are there just hidden in a big assed conf file
<ItaloIvo> ok
<MidMark> I mean window drawing and all the stuff
<v3ctor> i use konqueror 90% of the time now
<ItaloIvo> linux_galore: i'm logged
<railk> kubuntu crash when changing network settings seems to have messed up kubuntu's networking completely :(
<MidMark> also repect windows versions
<leafw> and cupsd is using 99% of chip resources, always ... and I can't print
<linux_galore> MidMark: thats because there bot gtk there not native to kde
<linux_galore> both*
<TheHighChild> linux_galore: Gotcha, I can't say I feel like going through that. I like how kmail integrates with everything, the only KDE app I can't get down with is the Konq
<klerfayt> linux_galore: xfs is designed for large data sources; that's why I use reiserfs on 40BG hardrive
<MidMark> linux_galore: in fact I thought about it... this is a pitty
<defrysk> MidMark, you arec clueless arent you ?
<linux_galore> MidMark: install the ubuntu-desktop I find the gtk apps seems to clean up a bit
<MidMark> linux_galore: never I hate gnome
<linux_galore> MidMark: you dont use it, its just there
<NthDegree> i have 80GB for each OS that I have
<Resat> trk varm
<h3sp4wn> there is an experimental qt version of firefox has anyone built that ?
<NthDegree> all ext3 and never had speed issues
<iNiku> linux_galore: umm, how would that help?
<linux_galore> MidMark: I usually use it once to setup the user stuff etc then I never use it again
<MidMark> linux_galore: the only gnome apps I use are firefox and TB
<linux_galore> iNiku: sets up all the gtk parrameters so apps dont keep falling back on defaults that are crap
<aseigo> h3sp4wn: there was something like that years ago ... and about 2 years ago a port of gecko to qt was done ... both were killed by pointed non-interest from the mozilla people
<linux_galore> MidMark: firefox and tb are not gnome apps they just use gtk
<NthDegree> konqueror is gecko-qt really isn't it?
<iNiku> linux_galore: you have any idea which parameters, specifically?
<MidMark> linux_galore: I know, but they run smoothly in gnome
<TheHighChild> Why does gnome exist?
<mongey|tagging> can amarok auto tag all my music files?
<linux_galore> iNiku: usually the file selector etc
<iNiku> hmm
<NthDegree> TheHighChild because people wanted something modular, a franken OS
<defrysk> mongey|tagging, get easytag
<linux_galore> iNiku: swaps over the the gnome stuff then gets lost rebuilds a default and then starts working
<MidMark> ok guys, someone can print with canon ip4200? I have downloaded filters from canon but doens't work here
<TheHighChild> NthDegree: I like the setup and layout of it, but the shading and coloring and dullness kills me
<ItaloIvo> linux_galore: i did it, i'm logged on the modem
<linux_galore> hmm looks like Australia won from all the noise Im hearing
<v3ctor> i love the flame war that Linus started about kde vs gnome users
<iNiku> what flame war is that? :)
<kkathman> Linux people are full of flame wars :)
<linux_galore> v3ctor: wast of time really
<kkathman> hehe
<iNiku> or rather, which
<TheHighChild> For the record, vi sucks
<defrysk> yes they made 3 goals in the ast 8 minutes
<kkathman> linux_galore:  yes it is
<MidMark> kkathman: yes like here
<v3ctor> linux_galore: yes..but was funny
<kkathman> MidMark:  yah
<kkathman> silly waste of time :)
<linux_galore> defrysk: kicking ass
<MidMark> kkathman: just talk about ff and tb and all talk about kmail and knoqueror :(
<NthDegree> TheHighChild I like GNOME because it handles GTK apps perfectly
<NthDegree> and KDE is integrated so I like that
<kkathman> wow imagine that
<linux_galore> defrysk: game over yet, it must be all the cars are driving around blowing there horns
<kkathman> Gnome handling GTK apps perfectly...hmmm surprising :)
<kkathman> hehe
<TheHighChild> I run firefox on kde and I don't seem to have any trouble. I don't understand the complaints
<NthDegree> XFCE is fast and handles GTK apps well too so I have that on my 3rd system
<linux_galore> TheHighChild: same here
<MidMark> TheHighChild: firefox under kubuntu is terribly slow than window version
<linux_galore> TheHighChild: then again i have gnome installed too
<MidMark> slow I mean with 20 tabs openend, switch from one to another
<linux_galore> MidMark: use konqueror, it renders better I found
<MidMark> TheHighChild: TB is slower too than Windows version
<leafw> OLE, an apt-get --purge remove cupsys  and then reinstall saved the day!
<TheHighChild> I guess I never noticed. I don't do browser timings or anything. I know in older versions they had some memory leaks and that was suggested for the slowness. I dunno, it barrels for me.
<MidMark> linux_galore: yes but it has no all the extensions like firefox
<Hoobly> how can I get Kubuntu to re-recognize my video card.  I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper on friday and since, I have not been able to get kde up
<linux_galore> MidMark: thats true but it does have some plugins
<TheHighChild> Hoobly: You probably don't have the kubuntu-desktop package
<samuli> Hoobly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux_galore> theres an idea add a plugin api that will work with all the firefox plugins to konqueror
<mongey|tagging> is easytag auto ?
<MidMark> ok people I'm not interested in kmail and konqueror now... someone that has a canon ip4200?
<Hhhhh> how big should a /boot partition be?
<TheHighChild> Hoobly: The dist-upgrade removes it for some folks. Switch to a failsafe terminal and try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<NthDegree> Hhhhh, 100MB
<NthDegree> and it should be ext2/3 too
<linux_galore> MidMark: lol canon are in the official bad books for 1 making crappy software printers, 2 having bugger all drivers
<MidMark> linux_galore: I know but epson and hp are not so cheaper as canon
<DeadS0ul> holy crap
<DeadS0ul> aussie won
<MidMark> I mean for maintain the printer not to buy them
<v3ctor> linux_galore: you can add thier cameras to that list also
<linux_galore> MidMark: theres  reason the conon stuff is cheap, there nothing on the printers its all run by software in your computer, so you bog down your computer to print anything
<linux_galore> canon*
<MidMark> linux_galore: you have read?
<Hhhhh> what is recommended for kubuntu? reiserfs or ext3?
<MidMark> linux_galore: maintain a printer NOT BUY
<linux_galore> MidMark: no I have repaired them
<NthDegree> ext3 for the system, if you want a home partition make it reiserfs
<linux_galore> MidMark: theres nothing in them
<ItaloIvo> linux_galore: hey man i logged on the modem's page and what i should do now?
<linux_galore> MidMark: just an IO interface
<MidMark> linux_galore: I mean how many $$ you pay per page printed
<MidMark> linux_galore: you are talking about price for the printer (another thing)
<v3ctor> Hhhhh: ext3 is more widely supported, so if you have troubles you will find more forums...but reiserfs is more responsive
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: ok if you can log into the modem then its not an ethernet issue so your hardware is fine
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: you dont have a driver issue so now its a software issue with dhcp or a permissions problem
<MidMark> linux_galore: epson if you have a cheaper printer and the printer prints not well than the first years then you have to basket it
<MidMark> linux_galore: hp have colors and black that cost a lot of money
<linux_galore> MidMark: Im not a fan or epson stuff either there methods are similar to canons
<ItaloIvo> linux_galore: i think it's a permission problem, cause when i startup the system the interface is up, but i can't receive response from the server
<ItaloIvo> but if i put down de ppp0 and after that put up again it works
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: might want to setup a static connection
<TheHighChild> Don't forget the miracles of power-cycling ItaloIvo
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: if you have dhcp you dont use ppp
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: you have setup the connection wrong
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: its just a standard lan connection
<ItaloIvo> my modem is a bridge not a router
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: so it doesnt have dhcp then
<ItaloIvo> i can setup it to become a router
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: turn dhcp on in the modem
<h3sp4wn> ppp uses radius usually not dhcp
<linux_galore> ItaloIvo: then just setup a standard lan connection
<railk> gah... kubuntu crashed *again*...
<leafw> what is the name of the package that contains the postscript driver ?
<h3sp4wn> If he has a connection which requires pppoverethernet then you can't just do that
<linux_galore> leafw: there is none postscript is proprietry
<linux_galore> leafw: we use ghostscript
<linux_galore> h3sp4wn: depends how crap the modem is, new modern modems just emulate a standard lan connection so people can take there laptops to work plug it in and it works and take it home and it works not stuffing around
<ItaloIvo> but i can't logon my server as router
<linux_galore> h3sp4wn: as soon as someone mentions ppp I usually suspect they baught or got given a really crappy modem
<h3sp4wn> linux_galore: If the connection type is ppp over ethernet (or ppp over atm) then either the modem or the router has to run ppp (You may as well just have a router that can do ppp - or a modem that can run some type of open firmware) I would much rather have my linux machine running ppp than that vxworks junk
<leafw> linux_galore : I am still impressed at how difficult it is to setup something as trivial as a printer.
<leafw> "Unable to create the Foomatic driver" Whatever that means.
<linux_galore> leafw: none issue for me, I buy printers that are recognized by default because the makers have good open drivers support
<leafw> linux_galore : unfortunately I have to deal with legacy printers (I didn't buy them)
<ItaloIvo> i wonder why the interface upped during the startup doesn't work
<linux_galore> leafw: when i install Linux with my kyocera/HP printers I didnt have to do a thing "they just worked"
<linux_galore> leafw: you cant blame Linux for a problem thats a manufacturer problem
<leafw> linux_galore : I have an HP Color Laserjet 3600n and demands the foomatic driver, which is installed, but the wizard thinks it isn't.
<h3sp4wn> Italolvo: Probably what ever you are using for the modem has not been initialised yet
<leafw> linux_galore : I blaming kubuntu, not linux.
<linux_galore> leafw: just manually download the HP driver from HP's home page then install it from the cups manager
<linux_galore> leafw: because its listed doesnt mean its installed
<leafw> linux_galore : it's listed in apt-cache and adept.
<linux_galore> HP make drivers for cups
<milena> hello everybody
<linux_galore> leafw: just install the driver from HP then get back to me
<linux_galore> leafw: take 3 min to do
<milena> Does anyone know a way to integrate .pst-data from Outlook Express 6 into Thunderbird?
<linux_galore> its a small file
<h3sp4wn> Italolvo: The easiest way would be to run ifup from /etc/rcS.d/S99/rc.local (which could be a symlink to /etc/rc.local) or just a script which runs ifup ppp0
<MidMark> milena: pst file is an outlook and not outlook express file
<MidMark> milena: and no you cannot handle it without windows
<MidMark> this is a very old feature missing from TB
<milena> MidMark: Ok, but is there any chance of integrating it
<MidMark> milena: integrate means for you what?
<milena> MidMark: to be able to read my mails again
<MidMark> milena: the only thing you can do with TB is to have a windows copy with office and thunderbird and then convert all mails in tb then copy archive to linux
<milena> MidMark: Really, I don't have Windows on my machine anymore, but I guess a few friends do
<MidMark> milena: I don't knwo if you can convert pst file from kmail and then from kmail to TB
<linux_galore> milena: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/libpst/
<h3sp4wn> try readpst
<h3sp4wn> (its actually in ubuntu)
<milena> MidMark: I've already tried readpst, it doesn't work because the pst-file is from Outlook 2003
<MidMark> milena: I know but h3sp4wn wrote about that
<MidMark> :)
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> man i h8 gnome,
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> its possible to install kde onto ubuntu right ?
<gobbe> yes
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> just installed ubuntu for first time
<gobbe> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> ty gobbe
<gobbe> or just kde-package
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> hmm ok
<MidMark> milena: the only things to do is to have a windows+outlook2003+thunderbird copy, in fact mails from outlook shit stuff should be converted before and not after ;)
<gobbe> kde-core i mean
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6: yes just type   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> just did
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6: then you just log out and in the login screen select kde
<milena> MidMark: Well thanks for the advice. H3SP4WN: Can you help me?
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> yup :)
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> if it installs
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> still says connecting
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6: no reason why it shouldnt Ubuntu and Kubuntu are exactly the same accept the desktop
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<h3sp4wn> milena: I don't know anything about the pst format but I thought office 2003 had started using xml for everything
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6: did you run apt-get update  first
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> retrying
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> linux_galore: no
<MidMark> milena: I'm quite sure you have no alternatives
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> running now
<becster> hey guys what package do I have to install to get all the right click extract to here etc in konqi?
<milena> h3sp4wn: I don't exactly know whether it is really a 2003 pst-file, but the readpst error message does
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6:  so how does apt-get know whats on the servers ?? some form of magic ?? no it finds out when you run the update commend and it updates it local package listing to match whats on the remote servers
<xst> After upgrading to dapper, firefox freezes extremely often. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> linux_galore: ive never used apt-get
<linux_galore> xst: nope
<MidMark> xst: no
<milena> Well thanks guys, I'll find one of those Windows-mouse-movers and ask them for help
<MidMark> xst: updated to 1.5.0.4?
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6: well you better learn about it because its how you manage all your software on ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> heh
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> seems similar to smart
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> update failed
<linux_galore> Ubuntu_6_0_6:  smart is derived from apt-get
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> ok
<MidMark> Ubuntu_6_0_6: you don't need for apt-get except for some things, try synoptic for ubuntu or adept for kubuntu
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> ok
<Ubuntu_6_0_6> well the add/remove thingy is working now
<linux_galore> yeah jdub was talking about using "smart" as a package manager because smart works with .deb aswell as rpm
<becster> bueller bueller?
<linux_galore> anyway Im out
<MidMark> why in dapper there is no possibility to have duplication of front/row speakers?
<MidMark> I mean amarok doesn't work with rear speakers, tried all stuffs
<MidMark> nobody has a surround here?
* MidMark is surprised that nobody has surround here
* chavo uses headphones
* SeanTater does cat /dev/urandom > /dev/kubuntu to make for conversation
* MidMark uses a 4.1 from 5 years is the only one?
<SeanTater> Only two speakers here
<SeanTater> never had any more on a computer
<insanekane> is the latest "alternate-install" iso seriously screwed up ?
<DaSkreech> You mean 6.06?
<insanekane> yes
<DaSkreech> man /dev/kubuntu
<MidMark> amarok 1.4 is better that 1.3.9? I hear about a lot of problems/bugs
<DaSkreech> Not sure I haven't used it yet
<insanekane> its wierd
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: Shouldn't that be /dev/#kubuntu ?
<insanekane> i have 2 machines on which the installer crashes ..
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: :D
<xst> MidMark: I have the latest dist-upgrade, yes
<xst> Need to go
* xst signing off
<SeanTater> MidMark: Amarok, IMO, has a /very/ fast release schedule and usually the third digit in the version needs to be greater than 3 for it to be stable (1.3.3)
<MidMark> SeanTater: understood :)
<SeanTater> MidMark: glad to be helpful
<MidMark> SeanTater: I really like amarok, but gui should be improved imhop
<ru> Can someone please tell me (without bombarding me about standards/RFC's) how to put my signature and reply at the top of the message in Kmail?
<SeanTater> MidMark: I don;t mind the GUI, but I only add media, make playlists, turn on random and shuffle, the turn it on and leave it on for eons at a time
<MidMark> SeanTater: yes but for me gui is important, for you it can works also a command line player :)
<defrysk> juk is a nice player
<SeanTater> MidMark: no -- a CLI player won;t do for me, a couple people I have switched to kubuntu also need amarok, and do the same thing, but the fact that there is a GUI makes a BIG difference to them
<defrysk> a bit less bloat
<ru> Is it possible to put my response at the top of the quote in Kmail?
<SeanTater> ru: no clue, looked in "configure Kmail"?
<defrysk> and juk has a built in tagger
<SeanTater> defrysk: I'll try it..
<ru> SeanTater: Yeah I looked everywhere, apparently its not possible
<MidMark> I ask for all of you a thing
<MidMark> in your opinion is it alsa stuff or kubuntu stuff add a gui to duplicate front to rear speakers?
<SeanTater> ru: sorry -- you could file a wish in bugs.kde.org
<defrysk> MidMark, alsa
<SeanTater> MidMark: Probably neither
<SeanTater> MidMark: Alsa will soon be phased out
<MidMark> SeanTater: why?
<SeanTater> MidMark: alsa is no longer developed either
<defrysk> SeanTater, fased out ?
<MidMark> SeanTater: really?
<defrysk> no longer developed ?
<SeanTater> MidMark: in KDE4
<SeanTater> MidMark: hold on -- nevermind
<defrysk> als is a component of the kernel
<defrysk> alsa
<SeanTater> MidMark: I have too many similar names
<SeanTater> MidMark: that's arts
<SeanTater> MidMark: alsa is staying
<defrysk> alsa has nothing to do with kde
<defrysk> kde uses alsa
<MidMark> SeanTater: ok :)
<SeanTater> defrysk: I know -- I got the names mixed up
<MidMark> SeanTater: so alsa stuff?
<defrysk> MidMark, the soundengines all use alsa
<defrysk> at least in the 2.6x kernels that is
<MidMark> defrysk: I know, but let's read this report written by me... https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2188
<MidMark> they don't care about missing feature don't know why
<defrysk> MidMark, missing feature ?
<MidMark> defrysk: Imho is not acceptable that kmix alsamix and then kmix doesn't let you to duplicate front to rear speaker and to not modify high and basses
<defrysk> MidMark, you'd better do some reading about alsa
<defrysk> MidMark, and complain to the manufacturors of your soundcard
<MidMark> defrysk: what do you mean?
<defrysk> they dont give the drivers for linux
<PascalFr> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<defrysk> MidMark, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALSA_%28Linux%29
<sdolnack> hey cats--I've got a problem with clicking links from IRC and Gaim.  They always try to load in Konqueror (not my default browser), and always asks me to save the file as a php or html or what have you
<defrysk> MidMark, do some reading ;)
<MidMark> defrysk: my card under linux supports very well surround, but there is a missing feature in the gui that prevent me to duplicate front from rear
<MidMark> defrysk: I know perfectly how alsa works
<defrysk> good
<NthDegree_> alsamixer MidMark
<NthDegree_> run alsamixer in console
<NthDegree_> no missing features there
<MidMark> NthDegree_: nope same things
<NthDegree_> MidMark not a missing feature then
<NthDegree_> it isn't in alsa then
<MidMark> NthDegree_: tell me how to duplicate front to rear speakers
<MidMark> NthDegree_: via gui of course
<NthDegree_> MidMark if the feature isn't in alsamixer then it isn't gonna be in Kmixer
<MidMark> NthDegree_: ok, but kmix is only a gui for alsamixer or can be something more?
<NthDegree_> it's only a gui frontend for alsamixer as far as i know
<MidMark> NthDegree_: so I'm right, it is a feature missing for alsa-mixer :)
<NthDegree_> MidMark alsamixer is there for volume controls and switching channel modes
<MidMark> NthDegree_: alsa mixer cannot let you change high, basses, front replications sound -> unacceptable
<MidMark> alsamixer should do more in 2005
<MidMark> sorry 2006
<NthDegree_> lmfao
<DaSkreech> Is it possible to get a Log dump of the last install you did under apt?
<sdolnack> any suggestions?
<dimsuz> Hi! Could someone answer a few questions about this distro? :) Currently I'm using Gentoo and I want to look at Kubuntu. Just curious :).
<sdolnack> dimsuz: absolutely
<dimsuz> The question is? Can I update software with Kubuntu to get new version of it?
<dimsuz> s/is?/is./ :)
<sdolnack> dimsuz: yes
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: You can backport things from debian sid if youi want
<sdolnack> dimsuz: Kubuntu checks ofr updates on packages you have installed and will notify you when a new version is in the repositories
<DaSkreech> !tell dimsuz about upgrade
<dimsuz> sdolnack: and how big the packages are? I'm on dialup, you know :)
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: You may want to look into shipit :-)
<sdolnack> dimsuz: yes, adept (the packet manager) tells you how big they are, and how much is inswtalled
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: I've already filled a form there ;)
<dimsuz> And how fast the new version of eg KDE becomes available to upgrade to?
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: Generally a day or so
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: although I live in Russia, not sure if it gets here successfully :).
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: that's great!
<SeanTater> defrysk: hey -- using juk
<SeanTater> defrysk: thanks -- I really like it
<defrysk> SeanTater, cool ;)
<DaSkreech> It should :)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: A day or so after it goes into sid usually not a day after it is released
<SeanTater> defrysk: I think I will be using it instead for the most part
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: When does it go into sid?
<defrysk> SeanTater, its less bloat
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Usually a day before
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: (well it did last time)
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: and maybe by any chance adept can transfer some binary diff (xdelta) between packages? That saves download time. Or no?
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: Nope :)
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: so to install new kdelibs I have to download 10+Mb everytime? :)
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: thats the way itworks with binary unfortunately
<sdolnack>  /msg Snake[Sleep] 
<sdolnack> ack
<DaSkreech> heehee
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: ok, understood :).
<edneymatias> how do i access the channel factoids?
<h3sp4wn> I hope that the apt-get / aptitude of {k}ubuntu get support for just giving diff's for the package list soon
<dimsuz> And one (last) question: I buyed Gentoo only once - 3 or 4 years ago, and after that I just update every week or so. Is this possible with Kubuntu? Or it sometimes introduces 'global' changes?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Tell me about it
<dimsuz> ...and I need to buy new CD...
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: Officially it has a major release every 6 months with some small updates in between those
<DaSkreech> the Current one is LTS (Long term support) and is supported for 3 years
<DaSkreech> The normal support cycle is 18 months
<DaSkreech> They expect to have a LTS edition every 4 releases
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: yes, but can I live without getting a new CD every 6 months - just do update with Adept - and that's all? :)
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: You can download the ISO for the new release and update from that. You can update directly from the internet and you can request a CD be sent to you
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: Yup :) Hope you have a friend with fast net you can bother once every 6 months ;-)
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: I hope this too :))). Not the one I know about at the moment ;)
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: thanks very much, you've been very helpful! :) Good luck!
<edneymatias> is there an URL where i can search for subjects discussed here in channel?
<dimsuz> Thanks very much to you all, you've been very helpful! :) Good luck!
<DaSkreech> dimsuz: You can request the Offcial CD and you would be a few weeks behind but it would save you many days of downloading
<GullyFoyle> hrm, i got my sound working but it doesn't persist between reboots. how do i get it to load the module automatically on boot?
<dimsuz> DaSkreech: ok! Thanks again ;)
<h3sp4wn> put the modules into /etc/modules is the easiest way
<DaSkreech> hi kkathman
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: how do i know the name of the module? i mean, the listed modules in /etc/modules is very generic; lp mousedev etc.
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: put snd in there?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: whatever you modprobed to manually get it working just put that in there
<sdolnack> can gaim be set up to automatically A) ingore login messages from nickserv and memoserv and B) automatically join #kubuntu?
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: so if i put snd-ens1371 (it's an old sblive) it should work?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: if to get it working you just typed modprobe snd-ens1371 - then that would get it working
<edneymatias> does anyone know where is that url to access channel logs and search for subjects discussed here?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: Hard to say without actually knowing what you did
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: "sudo modprobe snd-1371" was what i used
<winbond> is there some kind of cleanup command that will remove all broken packages or something like that ?
<h3sp4wn> GullyFoyle: put just snd-1371 in there then
<GullyFoyle> h3sp4wn: ok i'll try it
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: not that I know of
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: YOu may want to ask in #gaim
<GullyFoyle> oops, snd-ens1371 is what i meant
<iBulk> ok let's say i'm doing a command like this
<iBulk> gzip -d file.tar.gz | tar -xvf (here)
<iBulk> what goes (here) to wait wtf
<GullyFoyle> gaim has vastly improved over a couple of years
<GullyFoyle> it used to be quite primitive
<iBulk> he was asking me a stupid question how to untar the result of a ungunzip
<iBulk> lol
<sdolnack> DaSkreech: you can; you need to ad it to yer buddy list
<Ron_o> is there a quicklauncher in Kubuntu? Like alt-F2 in ubuntu?
<aseigo> alt-f2
<iBulk> lol
<Ron_o> it doesn't work for me.
<samuli> works for me.
<weedar> are you using a microsoft or other keyboard that "enables/disables" the F-buttons Ron_o?
<aseigo> Ron_o: go to the keyboard shortcuts control panel and in the GLobal Shortcuts panel type "run" in the search box
<Ron_o> hmmm, well, I guess it's a against me then.
<Ron_o> weedar, no.
<aseigo> Ron_o: see what it has associated with it
<DaSkreech> Ron_o: Can You open a Konqueror window?
<samuli> Ron_o: sudo apt-get install katapult. It's sweeet.
<DaSkreech> sdolnack: Oh Yeah I meant about the auto-join
<DaSkreech> If you can open one press F4 and see what happens
<Ron_o> I can't even run a command.
<Ron_o> Forget it. I have too many DE's on my system.
<Ron_o> and WMs..
<Ron_o> it's killing me.
<Ron_o> the thing is I really like K3b and I hear it runs best when it's in KDE.
<kosh> that sure sounds like a screwy things about your keyboard
* Ron_o thinks he's going to install Xubuntu and stick with it.
<Ron_o> I'm just too good at breaking systems. :)
<kosh> that means you know far too little then
<kosh> basically just enough to break the system
<Ron_o> the thing is 6 months ago when I installed Ubuntu, I wanted to try *everything*..
<Ron_o> kosh, exactly.
<Ron_o> I'm much better now.
<Ron_o> at both fixing and *at* breaking the system. :)
<kosh> that is just pretty much the phase that people have the most problems
<kosh> the real newbies don't know how to break the systems and the experts know how not to break the system
<Republica_checa> 2  0
<Republica_checa> *0*
<Ron_o> exactly.
<Ron_o> my biggest problems so far have meen mounting and unmounting.
<Ron_o> I'd no idea what I was in'fer.
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the parameter for appending, not cleaning ? so i need to append something to test.txt i need: ls >> text.txt
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't define me
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want append, not overwrite
<Ron_o> MetaMorfoziS, you mean edit?
<MetaMorfoziS> no, append:)
<MetaMorfoziS> add
<MetaMorfoziS> not append, add!
<MetaMorfoziS> ls >> test.txt
<Republica_checa> Latinoamerica!
<MetaMorfoziS> is overwrite
<Republica_checa> USA is not America.
<MetaMorfoziS> i need adding
<defrysk> usa just owns america
<Republica_checa> Yes, USA own Republica Checa. 8-)
<Ron_o> MetaMorfoziS, I still don't get it. You need to add something to text.txt?
<MetaMorfoziS> so how can i add?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> with pipe and >>
<MetaMorfoziS> from terminal
<Ron_o> you have to open it with a text editor.
<Desh> Hey, why would Kopete be able to signon to AIM but Gaim is not?
<MetaMorfoziS> nono
<MetaMorfoziS> from console
<Ron_o> sudo <editor of choice> <name of file>
<MetaMorfoziS> try: cd ~; ls >> test.txt
<MetaMorfoziS> Ron_o: don'T be stupid
<Ron_o> other than that I can't help you.
<MetaMorfoziS> in test.txt you see you home's listing
<Ron_o> sorry.
<MetaMorfoziS> i need to add
<MetaMorfoziS> not overwrite
<MetaMorfoziS> the >> operator overwrites the file
<MetaMorfoziS> i need an operator that adds
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: > overwrites.  >> appends.
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> i miss checked something:D
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<georgeblunt> !repository
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, georgeblunt
<SeanTater> ubotu rell georgeblunt about repos
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SeanTater
<SeanTater> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<SeanTater> ubotu tell georgeblunt about repo
<SeanTater> ubotu tell georgeblunt about repos
<georgeblunt> ah! ^
<SeanTater> ah-ha it worked this time
<georgeblunt> tnx :) .. was looking for this easysource thing
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone tell me where the source code for my applications is kept??
<SeanTater> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<AMEGALUSX> like the c++ files
<georgeblunt> thanks alot
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone tell me where the source code for my applications is kept??
<winbond> is there some kind of cleanup command that will remove all broken packages or something like that ?
<trappist> winbond: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ron_o> winbond, synaptic can help you with that.  ...
<Ron_o> so can apt-get. :)
<winbond> trappist: what does it do?
<winbond> Ron_o: what do i do in synaptics?
<trappist> winbond: -f is shorthand for --fix-broken
<h3sp4wn> aptitude would help with it best (interactive aptitude)
<trappist> winbond: see the man page for details
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone tell me where the source code for my applications is kept??
<winbond> trappist: oh , ty
<trappist> AMEGALUSX: try rephrasing (rather than just repeating) your question
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: by default the source code for packages is not installed on your computer so they are kept on the archive servers
<DaSkreech> Ron_o: Whats up with mounting?
<gil> do i have to use VNC on windows xp machine to connect to my kubuntu box remotely
<gil> ?
<gil> can i not use Remote Desktop in Xp
<Quick_silver> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Snake> sdolnack: you rang?
<sdolnack> Snake: nope, just used your name to set up my nickname on freenode
<sdolnack> Snake: but maybe you can help me with wine :-P
<Snake> sdolnack: I doubt it, I hate that POS
<sdolnack> lol
<sdolnack> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sdolnack> rofl
<Snake> POS = Point of sale
<Snake> ty very much.
<sdolnack> oh yeah
<Snake> :D
<Snake> "let us sell you our POS!"
<Snake> hehe
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone tell me where the source code for my applications is kept??
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: its not "kept" anywhere, you have to download it sepreatly
<sdolnack> AMEGALUSX: which applications?
<AMEGALUSX> oh my bad, someone already answered me
<AMEGALUSX> sorry
<Snake> np! :)
* DaSkreech shakes head :)
* Snake pokes DaSkreech 
<AMEGALUSX> actually....they really didnt
* DaSkreech dents
<Snake> rofl
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: if you want the source to any application, I beleive its "apt-get install -source <application>" but let me check
<AMEGALUSX> i thought by default, the source code for the packages i have come with the packages
<Snake> No, they are prebuilt binarys
<AMEGALUSX> and the linux kernel source comes with the distro
<AMEGALUSX> i thought it HAD to
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: Nope
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: it does not have to it just has to be available
<sdolnack> anyone here good w/ Wine?
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: trust me after you have downloaded openoffice you don't want to download the sourcecode for it also :)
<sdolnack> hah
<AMEGALUSX> well, i just want to see the source code for various apps so I can learn
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: heres how to do it
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: sudo apt-get source <app name>
<kosh> you can specifically install them
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: Start with simple stuff :-)
* Snake gets the source to gaim to look at
<kosh> ie not mozilla, kde, gnome, openoffice, kernel etc
<Snake> hehe
<AMEGALUSX> i was going to look at kate
<Snake> kosh: the kernel is fun to look at :)
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: what language are you trying to learn
<DaSkreech> Oh I was going to say kernel  :(
<Snake> AMEGALUSX: sudo apt-get source kate :)
<AMEGALUSX> well i am decent at C++ and Java already
<kosh> DaSkreech: the kernel is very large and complex, as far as learning c goes it is not a great idea
<AMEGALUSX> but i still have alot to learn
<AMEGALUSX> and i want to get more familiar with application dev
<DaSkreech> kosh: I know but he would have learnt a lot :)
<Snake> kosh: its not really large large.. its got tons of lil files :)
<DaSkreech> Mostly not to listen to me
* DaSkreech assumes AMEGALUSX is male 
<kosh> for java apps there are not many in the system, for c++ there are a lot of kde apps
<kosh> the kernel is c
<AMEGALUSX> lol, yes i am male
<DaSkreech> okJust confirming :)
<kosh> some programs are perl, some are python, some are ruby, and some are combinations of lots of languages
<kosh> so what language are you trying to learn?
<AMEGALUSX> ok, it is downloading kate source code
<AMEGALUSX> do any of you guys program for linux?
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: Want to answer kosh's question?
<kosh> I do
<kosh> I write python apps for zope app server and have for about 6 years now
* sdolnack is Linus Torvalds
<AMEGALUSX> i answered it
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: you said what languages you know a little of, you did not say what languages you are trying to learn
<AMEGALUSX> well, i am just trrying to get better with C/C++
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: also please tell me that if you are going to write software professionally that you are also reading lots of technical docs and not just trying to learn from other peoples source code
<kosh> C and C++ are very different, if you write one like the other you have not learned enough about them
<AMEGALUSX> i dont write one like the other
<AMEGALUSX> to be honest i only mainly know C++
<AMEGALUSX> but ive written a few simple programs in C
<sdolnack> kosh: they're not VERY different... if you know one you won't have a hard tim elearning the other
<AMEGALUSX> i am not professional
<AMEGALUSX> i am still a student
<AMEGALUSX> but I am a computer engineering student
<kosh> sdolnack: if you know c you have a vast ammount to be any good at c++
<AMEGALUSX> so yes, i do read lots of technical books
<DaSkreech> excellent :) Welcome to the pack
<kosh> sdolnack: for good c++ you need to understand and know how to correctly use namespaces, templates, stl and many other things
<sdolnack> kosh: yes, i know this, but they are quite similar in many aspects
<AMEGALUSX> daskreech, are you a programmer?
<kosh> I have just had to replace far too many systems that where written by people that knew squat about what they are doing
<DaSkreech> I program some
<AMEGALUSX> sdolnack is right
<kosh> and the next time I have to replace a mysql db based app the price is going to get trippled
<sdolnack> I myself am majoring in comp sci to be a programmer.  I took a c++ class in high school, but then CS111 at univ taught java, so i know a little bit of both
<kosh> sdolnack: I think viewing them as similar is a huge trap to get into
<sdolnack> although the c++ class taught like c for most of it--it was annoying
<kosh> c++ can actually be more efficient line for line then java is and easier to read
<DaSkreech> They have the same reserved words
<AMEGALUSX> kosh, i am a strong believer in reverse engineering when it is legal...so i think it is really good to try to learn from other's source code if avaialble
<sdolnack> java seems sloppy
<kosh> however most people know squat about c++, they just know some c and a little c++ syntax
<DaSkreech> Thats' fine :)
<sdolnack> like it doesn't seem as serious of a programming language as c or c++
<AMEGALUSX> java is serious, it just isnt as powerful because it sacrifices power for portability
<kuba> sdolnack, you really mean that?
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: reading others code is fine but reading docs is very very important also, otherwise you end up in the trap that many people fall into where a bad idea is just copied over and over and people don't know it is a bad idea
<method|> if you know c++ it will take you like 5 minutes to be decent at C
<kosh> personally I prefer python for just about anything
<method|> i dont know how it would be going from c to c++
<kuba> sdolnack, java is just different
<Snake>  python <3
<sdolnack> kuba: I don't know.  i'm fairly new to programming, and I've just sort of viewed java as more for
<purucho> somy body speak spanish
<method|> but for me going from c++ to c was terribly easy
<AMEGALUSX> kosh, i understand completely, and trust me...i do read lots of tech docs
<purucho> some body speak spanish
<method|> c++ to c# was really easy also
<sdolnack> hola!
<Snake> sdolnack: nice
<kosh> purucho: I don't speak spanish
<DaSkreech> !tell purucho about es
<method|> i would say c# > java also
<method|> there's something about java that just doesnt sit right with me
<kosh> if you transition languages easily then you did not realy learn the new language
<sdolnack> coz java has the garbage collector, which is a big memory hog, no?
<sdolnack> but then java can do strings, which is very very nice
<AMEGALUSX> yes
<method|> im probably biased because im employed as a asp.net c# programmer :D
<Snake> asp.net.... thats MS tech isnt it?
<AMEGALUSX> it is safer because of that garbage collector though
<kosh> just like I have seen some really slow python that people write and they blame python for it but the problem is that they wrote c in python and I see that in all kinds of other languages
<kuba> sdolnack, depends on implementation. But I'd prefer a memory hog over a segfault :)
<method|> Snake: yes
<kosh> it takes 20+ years to actually master c++
<Snake> method|: go learn PHP :P
<Snake> :)
<method|> why? lol
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: you can use a garbage collector with c++ and there are many good ones
<method|> i know some php
<AMEGALUSX> not with C though
<sdolnack> to tell you all the truth I prefer brainf*ck over everything else
<method|> cant see any advantages over asp.net to
<Snake> method|: so that youll have a job when MS goes under :) (im just playin around dude)
<method|> tho*
<method|> besides the fact that it's M$
<method|> lol
<sdolnack> Hello World in brainf*ck:  ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-] >++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.
<method|> actually the whole reason why i got back into linux was to start getting more into php
<method|> after about 6 months i havent gotten around to it yet lol
<kosh> http://osteele.com/archives/2004/11/ides that is an interesting read
<kosh> I am a language based developer so I have very high standards for what knowing a language is
<AMEGALUSX> kosh: what do you develop?
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: I write db stuff in zope, all kinds of custom stuff for the last 6 years or so
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i start an application from tty?
<MetaMorfoziS> to any display 0
<wrede> test
<kubu22> Any idea why apt-get install xine-extracodecs isn't working in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS AMD64?  (Yes, I've enabled universe and multiverse)
<AMEGALUSX> kosh: are you freelance or somethin?
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<DaSkreech> or #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> :-D
<wrede> I have a new dapper kubuntu installation on my Thinkpad P4-M. Installed automatix stuff and 686 Kernel and it had already locked solid several times. Totally unacceptable! Any ideas
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: I have my own business
<AMEGALUSX> nice
<kosh> AMEGALUSX: have gotten a fair number of contracts where the customer found us because they could not find anyone else in the area that could get the job done
<AMEGALUSX> kosh: always good to be the only resort
<kosh> the projects are interesting but sometimes very nasty
<AMEGALUSX> what is an example of a project you might get?
<DaSkreech> Whats the Cd command to go to the last directory you were in?
<morrow> cd -
<GazzaK> is there a way to mirror or ghost a kubuntu image from one hard drive to another different sized hard drive? (which is currently sitting in a drawer)
<AMEGALUSX> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x armagetron_0.2.7.0-1ubuntu3.dsc' failed.
<AMEGALUSX> dang
<kosh> we recently got a sign company which has some nasty ecommerce stuff on it, each line item has a price that varies by quantity and sometimes with respect to another line item
<kosh> however they don't vary consistently with resepect to quantity
<kosh> so no normal ecommerce system can handle it
<DaSkreech> morrow: Thanks
<AMEGALUSX> hmm sounds complicated
<Ayabara> when I try to erase a cdrw disc in k3b I get "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)"
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: Umm not using dd?
<kosh> so the customer will custom define quantity points/prices and the system will scan that table to figure out what the unit price is based on quantity in the cart to figure out the price
<GazzaK> DaSkreech, is that a question or an answer?
<kosh> little more complex then that but the system is working very well
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: Both
<AMEGALUSX> kosh: sounds cool
<GazzaK> aww
<DaSkreech> dd is the simple answer
<DaSkreech> Unless you already know dd and wanted something else
<GazzaK> erm, what is dd?  an app?
<AMEGALUSX> when i DL a package, where does it go?
<AMEGALUSX> im gonna unpack this thing manually
<GazzaK> sorry I'd never heard of dd before, I thought you meant Dapper Drake! :p
<kosh> dd is a way to copy data pretty much
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: dd == data duplicator
<GazzaK> can it copy it in such a way as to make the other drive bootable, just like the first?
<Ron_o> dd copies everything, including unused space.
<Ron_o> partimage just copies used space.
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: The simple method is dd if=/dev/hda.source of=/dev/hdb.target
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: You may want to man dd though
<GazzaK> can it copy a 60Gb drive (5gb used) to a 30Gb drive?
<Ron_o> you might if you use partimage... but not with dd as far as I know.
<kosh> yeah
<kosh> however doing it I would not recommend
<GazzaK> why not kosh ?
<AMEGALUSX> is usr/share where application source code should be located??
<GazzaK> reason for this is to basically make a test machine and a live machine on the same box.  if it's gonna be hard, then i'll build again using the 30Gb drive
<GazzaK> just thought it was worth asking
<MetaMorfoziS> can i see my tty from ssh?
<GazzaK> as ghost would do it to a windows installation, and i've used that a lot before
<Ron_o> the difference in linux you can do it right in linux live w/o rebooting.
<Ron_o> even apps you are using you can copy.
<Ron_o> although, the latter may not be recommended.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> purucho__: Are you ok?
<DaSkreech> purucho___: Are you ok?
<h3sp4wn> MetaMorfoziS: use finger
<AMEGALUSX> can anyone tell me what directory a package ends up in when its downloaded?
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> how
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: Are you using adept?
<GazzaK> i'll try partimage and or dd, thank you folks, you are great :)
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: We know we know :)
<AMEGALUSX> well i used the console
<DaSkreech> AMEGALUSX: Did you apt-get it or wget it?
<barros> anyone here succed installing vmware without any-any pathces?
<AMEGALUSX> apt
<DaSkreech> ok then it should be in your path
<Ron_o> "which" command can help a little.
<kosh> strangely enough it actually goes in the dir you ran the command in
<AMEGALUSX> you mean, home?
<DaSkreech> whereis or which should find it
<DaSkreech> kosh: huh?
<DaSkreech> kosh: For apt?
<AMEGALUSX> oh wow, found it
<AMEGALUSX> thanks
<kosh> DaSkreech: go ahead and try it, the source packages are not integrated into the system, they just go in whatever dir you ran the command in
<DaSkreech> Ah Source :) I forgot the gist of the konversation
<MetaMorfoziS> h3sp4wn:
<MetaMorfoziS> eta@macisajt:~$ finger tty2
<MetaMorfoziS> finger: tty2: no such user.
<MetaMorfoziS> what i type wrong?
<RadiantFire> tty2 isn't a user
<RadiantFire> its a terminal screen
<RadiantFire> you can't finger it
<h3sp4wn> MetaMorfoziS: Look at the output of finger and the specific options - parse it yourself
<MetaMorfoziS> ok, how can i check my tty2?
<MetaMorfoziS> or finger can't do that?
<h3sp4wn> or use who
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to acces a machine's tty from ssh
<MetaMorfoziS> is it possible with finger?
<DaSkreech> MetaMorfoziS: Let me see if i can calrify
<DaSkreech> clarify :)
<DaSkreech> You want to ssh into a machine then change your tty?
<rafael> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<obscurite> Anyone know why the printers screen in kcontrol hangs? I'm on breezy and I've never set up a printer before
<MetaMorfoziS> no, then change to machine's tty
<rafael> fuck you
<MetaMorfoziS> machine "a" want to ssh machine "b"
<DaSkreech> !language
<MetaMorfoziS> and machine "b" have a program running on tty2
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<MetaMorfoziS> that machine "a"'s user want to see/cntrol
<h3sp4wn> Use screen
<rafael> I love windows & Bill Gates, fuck you ubuntu & Kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> how?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<kosh> umm ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=rafael@*.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by Riddell
* rafael was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
* kosh gives Riddell a cookie
<DaSkreech> hee hee
<obscurite> Anyone willing to help my with a breezy printing problem, or is everyone a dapper snob now ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<obscurite> the printer manager gets stuck on "initializing manager..."
* MetaMorfoziS good bye
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<DaSkreech> Ah Knew there was a command for it :)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  no such luck
<nalioth> DaSkreech: ?
<uniq> daskreech: there is !kops too, i think.
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Never mind Riddell already kickbanned him
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Had a rabble rouser
<nalioth> DaSkreech: use !kops please
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Didn't know about kops Thanks
<pradeepto> Riddell:
<obscurite> so my cups error_log says "LoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf" - could that be what's stalling the print mgr?
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> pradeepto: if you're quick
<pradeepto> Riddell:
<pradeepto> yes
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<obscurite> It also says "LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds!"
<pradeepto> Riddell: what's the equivalent to Suse's xorg-x11-devel-6.9.0-48 ?
<pradeepto> on Dapper?
<Riddell> xserver-xorg-dev
<Riddell> pradeepto: apt-get build-dep kdelibs kdebase   brings in most of what you'll ever need
<pradeepto> Riddell: hmmm will it work if I need it for building kdelibs from svn/3.3
<pradeepto> Riddell: I ask this because libs and base from 3.3 got built nicely.
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes, should do
<pradeepto> Riddell: but pim stuff is asking for missing "X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h"
<insanekane> hi pradeepto
<pradeepto> insanekane: hey there, long time dude
<insanekane> Riddell: have you gopt any reports of xserver-xorg crashing on the latest Kubuntu alternate-install iso ?
<NthDegree_> Kubuntu-alternate-install is flawed
<n73n53> is this the forum i go to for help with kubuntu?
<Riddell> insanekane: that's quite a general thing to report
<Riddell> NthDegree_: in what way?
<NthDegree_> yes n73n53
<NthDegree_> crashes on Select and Install Software Riddell
<Riddell> pradeepto: check packages.ubuntu.com to find out where that file is
<insanekane> Riddell: it happens with intel graphics cards
<Riddell> NthDegree_: worked for me and the others who validated it
<Riddell> NthDegree_: do you have a bug report?
<n73n53> i just put a new drive in and i need help figuring out how to access it, its formated for windows.
<insanekane> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/48164
<pradeepto> Riddell: installing xserver-xorg-dev didnot help :(
<NthDegree_> unfortuantely not Riddell, there's no information I can give really except the standard error it gives (about a setup step failing)
<DaSkreech> n73n53: Try System Settings -> Disk and Filesystems
<Riddell> NthDegree_: did you validate the burnt CD?
<insanekane> Riddell: it just doesnt complete the installation process ... and oh yeah, the with latest kubuntu (if the install doesnt work as mentioned), the partition table gets screwed, and I cant boot any OS
<NthDegree_> Riddell, I used k3b and that verified it as 100% binary compatible
<DrBair> anyone sucessful in getting an intel 945 board to suspend to RAM? Mine resumes with the hard drive readonly
<insanekane> pradeepto: yes, been away for a while ... was very excited about the latest kubuntu .... until I actually downloaded it, and tried to install it :/
<DaSkreech> NthDegree_: I think he means run the CD check when it boots
<pradeepto> why what happened now?
<insanekane> pradeepto: so many many problems
<insanekane> i was so damn embarrassed when I installed it at a senior person's home computer
<NthDegree_> oh in that case I can't comment, but i've used that same CD-RW for ubuntu alternate install and it was fine and i've downloaded and tried the kubuntu one on that same CD-RW multiple times
<insanekane> it destroyed the partition table ... now he is unable to boot into windows
<insanekane> pradeepto: and this was after flight-5 installed properly
<insanekane> on that very same machine
<pradeepto> insanekane: was that the release version or beta
<pradeepto> insanekane: and that partition table can be fixed easily hoping that you didnot mess with it much.
<noaXess> if i plugin in my headphones on my laptop, the sound stops.. sound is only available if no headphones are pluged?.. any idea?
<pradeepto> insanekane: I have had faced that problem with beta1 and that was bug in ubiquity.
<obscurite> My whole printing problem was that lo wasn't up and cups didn't want to work without loopback
<obscurite> jeez.
<pradeepto> insanekane: a simple "adjustment" to the hdd geometry using a forensic cd can fix the issue.
<pradeepto> insanekane: that's from my personal experience.
<pradeepto> insanekane: it's a know bug and is mentioned on wiki. Even mvo faced the same thing as me and you.
<Ron_o> how long does it take to erase a cd-rw fully in K3b?
<pipitas> obscurite: was that CUPS 1.1 or CUPS 1.2?
<pradeepto> Riddell: thanks the package name is x11proto-scrnsaver-dev :)
<DaSkreech> any one know what scp - p does?
* Ron_o decided to cancel. It was going on for 2 hours.
<obscurite> pipitas - not sure actually
<pradeepto> DaSkreech: secure copy
<DaSkreech> pradeepto: uh uh
<DaSkreech> the -p?
<obscurite> daskreach - man is your friend :)
<DaSkreech> I read man
<DaSkreech> It's obscure
<DaSkreech> It says it keeps modes
<pradeepto> yes the mod times and wht not.
<obscurite> It keeps permissions and dates
<DaSkreech> is that Old Man UNIX talk for permissions?
<DaSkreech> AH thats the - option that gets me paid :_)
<obscurite> the flag works the same in cp
<mitakka> Hi, anybody use superkaramba???
<barros> NoUse: well, that is exactly what I did, but with no success. i' musing a custom kernel, compiled from the vanilla source!!
<DaSkreech> obscurite: Right it's not called modes I think
<barros> NoUse: 2.6.16-20
<obscurite> pipitas - it was 1.1
<pipitas> obscurite: in CUPS 1.2 local printing does work even without loopback up, as long as there is a "Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock" line in cupsd.conf and a "ServerName /var/run/cups/cups.sock" in /etc/cups/client.conf (or an env var of "CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock")
<insanekane> pradeepto: its a regression ... flight-6 worked almost beautifully
<obscurite> daskreech - as in the chmod "change mode" command which changes permissions among other things
<pipitas> obscurite: in 1.1, loopback up is required (as it is required by the older printing systems LPR/LPD or LPRng as well)
<obscurite> pipitas - that's good!
<DrBair> is it possible to add a hibernate option in the logout screen?
<pradeepto> insanekane: it's alright, and I use f5 updating whenever I can.
<DaSkreech> mitakka: No I'm waiting till KDE4 :-)
<insanekane> pradeepto: yeah ... i installed f5 on this machine, and dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> obscurite: Thats how I figured it out :-)
<pradeepto> insanekane: bugs will be there, and it's not that there are 100 people work on it.
<insanekane> pradeepto: true
<pradeepto> :)
<insanekane> pradeepto: there arent ?
<obscurite> woooohooo! test page printing
<obscurite> (over tcp/ip printer no less)
<insanekane> pradeepto: on the other hand, i installed windows 4 times today ... what a breeze :P
<obscurite> Let's see, I have dual monitors working with my laptop, printing... almost no linux gotchas left to copmlain about :/
<insanekane> even if it comes with nothing
<obscurite> And i'm not even on dapper yet
<pradeepto> insanekane: do want me to kick you :P
<obscurite> the built in kubuntu networking tools require me to activate a wifi profile and dhclient eth1 every time i boot up
<pipitas> obscurite: you must be a very unhappy man, with nothing to complain about...
<obscurite> that's my last complaint
<pipitas> :-P
<insanekane> pradeepto: well you know ... sometimes i just hate all this ... windows is just so goddamn appealing :P
<pipitas> obscurite: switch to Dapper, and things will change :-)
<obscurite> pipitas - and have NOTHING left to complain about???
<pradeepto> insanekane: join #windows #vista or better still #vapour :P
<pipitas> obscurite: I leave it to you to find out. But chances are,.... oh, well.
<pipitas> :-)
<slow-motion> re
<obscurite> pipitas - an xorg graphical config tool is the last frontier apparently. i think there's one floating around for suse and other rpm based distros now
<Hhhhh> sax2 for SUSE
<obscurite> yeah, sax2
<Hhhhh> that's how it's called, obscurite
<noaXess> any idea, where i can enable my headphones?
<jpatrick> noaXess: plug them in
<noaXess> jpatrick: then won't work..
<noaXess> if i plugin in my headphones on my laptop, the sound stops.. sound is only available if no headphones are pluged?.. any idea?
<jpatrick> noaXess: correct hole to plug in to?
<noaXess> jpatrick: yeah.. hey..
<neutrinomass> Anybody with op perms? Some help is needed in #ubuntu ...
<iNiku> noaXess: check your mixer, the headphones channel might be muted
<noaXess> iNiku: yeah, have checked.. but there is no headphone channel :((
<noaXess> thats my problem..
<obscurite> neutrinomass - ask nalioth he seems like a nice op
<neutrinomass> obscurite: They're currently all away, I did an !ops and no one has responded :(
<neutrinomass> obscurite: Somebody else did another one... (ubotu didn't like my second !ops )
<_hibbert> hi all
<neutrinomass> Ok, Seveas handled it, thanks
<_hibbert> anyone got printer knowhow?
<obscurite> _hibbert - I just got my printer working finally
<iNiku> noaXess: hmm, no idea then...
<_hibbert> did it stop working when you upgraded?
<obscurite> _hibbert - i had a weird problem with cupsd where my loopback nic was off which broke cupsd. i'm still on breezy
<obscurite> _hibbert - what happened? upgraded to dapper and it stopped working?
<obscurite> well, my problem wasn't weird as pipitas pointed out. cups 1.1 needs lo to be up.
<_hibbert> ah - my printer was (z32 lexmark btw) was working ok on breezy but now I have dapper and its dead
<obscurite> _hibbert - see anything in /var/log/cups/error_log?
<Sc[_] tt> good afternoon all
<_hibbert> CUPS-Set-Default: Unauthorized - that doesnt look too good
<_hibbert> could it be permissions?
<_hibbert> also - CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<_hibbert> I used to have to type this on breezy to get it to work: sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0
<Sc[_] tt> been trying to install for 3 days, i can't seem to find clear instructions on using the boot options, if i want to use the netcfg/disable_dhcp=true option.. i have the alternate cd... do i have to type the word INSTALL before all the options that are there, then the netcfg/...stuff... or do i put that after the stuff that's there, or do i take the other stuff out.. i can't seem to get it right
<_hibbert> now i only have /dev/usblp0
<obscurite> _hibbert - yeah could be permissions
<obscurite> pipitas - any ideas why _hibbert is getting those errors?
<_hibbert> i've tried to add the printer in admin mode too
<Sc[_] tt> i liked it better when the live and install cd's were separate... i've never had this much trouble installing
<Heston> just curious, is Kubuntu a livecd ?
<_hibbert> Yes Kubuntu is a live cd
<noaXess> what about S/PDIF devices?... on my headphone whole is this info..
<DaSkreech> If you want it to be
<obscurite> I wish there was an IRC channel to talk about gadgets you ordered that haven't arrived yet
<DaSkreech> Sc[_] tt: Well the alternate CD is an install Cd
<Heston> i think ill just use ubuntu directly and install kde seperately in that case
<DaSkreech> obscurite: #vapour
<_hibbert> you get livecd and theres an icon on the desktop to install if you want to
<obscurite> daskreech - is that some kinda inside joke?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guess
<Heston> installing livecd's was never a great idea :/
<obscurite> kubuntu is meant to be installed!
<Sc[_] tt> DaSkreech: i just can't seem to figure out where to put the netcfg/disable_dhcp=true option, no matter how i try it... do i have to type the word 'install' in the boot options space, or just put my options before or after everything that is already there or what...
<_hibbert> well - it worked fine for me :-D
<DaSkreech> Sc[_] tt: doesn't it ask you to do that in the install. Why d you want to do it at the outset?
<obscurite> daskreech - i dont get it, you want your install not to use dhcp?
<Sc[_] tt> if i just install with the defaults, it configures dhcp
<DaSkreech> obscurite: Me?
<Sc[_] tt> it never asks for other options
<Sc[_] tt> that's why i'm trying to put it in the boot options
<obscurite> daskreech - i thought you were asking for help with an install
<DaSkreech> obscurite: No that's Sc[_] tt
<obscurite> daskreech - gotcha
<DaSkreech> he wants to disable DHCP
<obscurite> scott - doesn't the isntaller ask if you want to manually set up your network?
<_hibbert> you can edit /etc/network/interfaces later and turn it off
<obscurite> or is that only if it fails to dhcp...
<_hibbert> you should see a line that says : iface eth0 inet dhcp
<_hibbert> change dhcp to static
<_hibbert> and you can set your own ip and gateway etc
<Sc[_] tt> i've never seen it ask for network options... i'm blind... it's very difficult if not impossible for me to go digging through config files, that's why i'm asking about the boot options...i need 'easy' then once i can actually get it installed then i can play and poke around
<Sc[_] tt> ok _hibbert i'll try that, thank you
<_hibbert> sooo - about my lexmark z32..... anybody know what my permissions problem could be?
<lnxKDE> how I install svn in kubuntu
<lnxKDE> sudo apt-get install svn does not work
<obscurite> lnxKDE - do an apt-cache search subversion
<lnxKDE> nice
<lnxKDE> btw : am trieng to install KDE 4.0 from svn
<lnxKDE> :)
<obscurite> ah cool. good luck...
<obscurite> does it run?
<insanekane> actually, i dont understand ... flight-7 was a beta or alpha release ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<lnxKDE> well looks like it in KDE-look someone posted a actual screenshoot of his konqueror 4 svn running
<insanekane> pradeepto: flight-7 was a beta or alpha release ?
<obscurite> insanekane - i think the flights are betas. after the final flight it launched right?
<insanekane> wierd
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Link! :)
<insanekane> moving openoffice.org to icu3.4 after flight-7 ... ? isn't that risky ?
<lnxKDE> sure give me a sec
<obscurite> insanekane - dunno
<Bazzi> insanekane: everybody likes adventures
<lnxKDE> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40779  <---- actual konqueror 4 svn running
<insanekane> Bazzi: :P
<DaSkreech> No It says mockup
<insanekane> lnxKDE: what are you trying to do ?
<DarkAdmiral> any one here, who is using kopete?
<lnxKDE> I just want to test it and see what is happening behind the dev process
<reon> DarkAdmiral, used it before, why ?
<insanekane> lnxKDE: ?
<obscurite> darkadmiral - i've tried it out
<insanekane> lnxKDE: its a mockup ... means an artists impression of what he would like konqueror 4 to be like
<lnxKDE> insanekane : I  want to install KDE 4 svn :)
<lnxKDE> insanekane reed brother .... he post the mockup also
<DarkAdmiral> is it possible to see buddy icons with icq?
<lnxKDE> but there is a difference in both    one is the real svn and the nicer one is the mockup
<DaSkreech> Huh?
<noaXess> somebody an idea to enable headphones?
<noaXess> soudn works ok.. with normal speaker (laptop) but headphones isn't available.. no channel to control.
<reon> DarkAdmiral, sorry can't remember
<noaXess> !headphones
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<h3sp4wn> noaXess: Make sure its in the right port or use a headphone amp
<DarkAdmiral> reon: ok
<MyNewbie> is gnome lighter than kde ?
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: #kde is where the KDE4 action will ... kinda be
<noaXess> h3sp4wn: it is the right port, trust me... headphone amp?
<DaSkreech> We aren't even looking at it for Edgy
<DaSkreech> Maybe Fuzzy
<noaXess> h3sp4wn: external headphone card?
<noaXess> !headphone
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<MyNewbie> i mean i don't know if i choose ubu or kubu
<h3sp4wn> noaXess: If its a line level output then you can convert it to a headphone output with a headphone amp
<noaXess> MyNewbie: you wnat GNOME or KDE Desktop?
<MyNewbie> is kde more heavy than gnome?
<DaSkreech> MyNewbie: If you want light try XFCE
<MyNewbie> i don't like xubuntu :)
<obscurite> XFCE is pretty ugly for a newbie though
<Heston> MyNewbie, kde may be heavier but it sure is faster
<noaXess> h3sp4wn: there is an info on it S/PDIF..
<MyNewbie> yes
<MyNewbie> oh
<MyNewbie> heavy but faster?
<obscurite> KDE and gnome seem about the same to me, but i get more done in kde
<MyNewbie> I meant, isn't gnome faster than kde?
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech yeah I am in there right now
<obscurite> same as in resources
<Heston> MyNewbie, gnome execution time is horrible
<h3sp4wn> I think kde is faster
<h3sp4wn> (think as opposed to having tested it)
<MyNewbie> also kde seems to come with a lot of apps... kthis, kthat... does kubuntu come with more apps than ubuntu or not really?
<noaXess> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Heston> MyNewbie, you wont be sorry you picked kde unless you like extremely light wm's
<DaSkreech> MyNewbie: They both come with what is needed
<noaXess> !dmix
<ubotu> I guess dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<obscurite> KDE has a suite of amazing apps that work together. kontact for email/calendar/contacts, amarok for mp3/media, konversation and kopete for chat. lots of integration and gadgets :)
<obscurite> mynewbie - definitely check out gnome AND kde and give each one at least a week
* DaSkreech tries not to think of KDE4
<obscurite> ubuntu makes it so easy to switch between them
<MyNewbie> yes, kde seems to have amazing apps bundled :)
<MyNewbie> i'll try both live cds
<obscurite> mynewbie - in linux everything is bundled ;)
<MyNewbie> ahh one more thing
<MyNewbie> ubuntu and kubuntu run equally good on powerpc or is one distro more advanced than the other?
<obscurite> should be the same
<MyNewbie> great :)
<georgeblunt> hey there.. i just ran into a little problem.. i wanted to install the flash plugin using adept.. but the installation didn't want to finish.. it was stuck at 90% and just not moving for almost 20mins.. so i killed the adept process.. and now evereytime i want to start adept again, it tells me, that the db is in use by another process and i can't change a thing...
<MyNewbie> ah yes, I saw kbluetooth in kubuntu
<MyNewbie> is there a list of supported hardware?
<georgeblunt> thing is.. i can't find any other adept process besides the adept-notifier
<obscurite> mynewbie - everything that linux supports basically
<MyNewbie> i have a conceptronic bluetooth adapter
<MyNewbie> but I cant find linux drivers for it
<DaSkreech> georgeblunt: Check if you have a lock file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<georgeblunt> k.. just a sec
<MyNewbie> does that mean it wont work or it may work fine without support from conceptronic?
<yolanda> h
<georgeblunt> jep.. there is a lock file
<obscurite> mynewbie - chances are you'll be fine
<DaSkreech> georgeblunt: try sudo rm on it
<georgeblunt> k
<MyNewbie> great :)
<MyNewbie> are there any good kde vs. gnome reviews online? i mean quality stuff, not the old flaming
<MyNewbie> googled it but only found wars
<cypher> i'm having some trouble getting my 3com 3crpag175 working with kubuntu on my hp nc6230
<obscurite> mynewbie - how much ram ya got
<DaSkreech> MyNewbie: Rally and truly if you are talking about feel then just try them
<_hibbert> now i have a different question - I've tried loggin into localhost:631 but it wont accept and username or pwd
<cypher> i have the exact same card on my dell d810 and it works great
<georgeblunt> DaSkreech: removed it but still the same error
<cypher> but can't seem to get it to work on the hp
<_hibbert> I even tried root
<uniq> mynewbie: moost are wars. But you could try osnews.com they tend to have some good reviews.
<DaSkreech> georgeblunt: What's the error say?
<MyNewbie> 768
<obscurite> _hibbert - you may need some stuff in cupds.conf?
<obscurite> mynewbie - more than enough
<_hibbert> what like?
<obscurite> mynewbie - kde with all the good apps loaded comes under 512mb
<MyNewbie> also how many partitions should i create?
<MyNewbie> the /, /home and /swap ?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Welcome :)
<georgeblunt> "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (....), because another process is using the packaging system database (....)"
<EvilIdler> MyNewbie: I recommend a few gigs on / if you make /usr part of it
<cypher> i insert the card into the hp and /var/log/messages sees the card inserted, but doesn't load any modules
<EvilIdler> Like 6+
<nikkiana> Hi DaSkreech :)
<obscurite> mynewbie - on desktop installs i just do / and swap. on servers i do /var /home / and swap at least
<DaSkreech> ?me hugs nikkiana
<cypher> when itry and load the modules manually it still doesn't show ath0 as there
<fimblo> where can I report bugs for kubuntu 6?
* DaSkreech hugs nikkiana while he is at it
<MyNewbie> what are the benefits of creating /usr and /home in new partitions?
* nikkiana hugs DaSkreech back. :)
<DaSkreech> fimblo: http://launchpad.net
<fimblo> thanks daskreech
<obscurite> mynewbie - /home and /var are both safeguards against disks filling up or filesystem corruption
<obscurite> mynewbie - usr is to segregate installed system sw
<EvilIdler> MyNewbie: I recommend / as the /usr partition, and at least 6 gigs (16GB here)
<MyNewbie> oh sorry, my english is bad
<MyNewbie> the /usr is for what ?
<MyNewbie> :)
<nico8481> still nobody has the "shift+delete not working" issue ?
<_hibbert> what kind of things in cupsd.conf
<EvilIdler> You install all packaged programs into /usr mostly
<_hibbert> ?
<obscurite> usr is to separate installed system software from the rest of the system
<MyNewbie> so / is the system, /swap is swap and /home is where i can store my openoffice docs, movies, etc ?
<obscurite> I've always found /var is the most useful partition aside from / and /home is only useful in true multiuser systems
<MyNewbie> it makes it easier to reinstall ubuntu without loosing my stuff right ?
<DrBair> when acpid is put into debug mode, it should show events on the screen correct?
<EvilIdler> yeah, /home is where most crap gathers :)
<bjoern_kah> hi. does anyone got a dell truemobile 1400 wireless card working in dapper? it worked great with ndiswrapper in breezy.
<georgeblunt> DaSkreech: can you think of any process that might be blocking adept?.. something not-so-apperent? ^^
<DaSkreech> georgeblunt: Oh btw
<DaSkreech> run sudp dpkg --configure -a
<drept> hi all, how do I unmount bluetooth dongle?
<tlouden> so, I just re-installed [k] ubuntu and would like to restore my kde settings from the old harddrive.  can anybody help me with this?
<DrBair> drept: I wouldn't think you'd have to
<bjoern_kah> sudo umount /mnt/sda1 ?
<obscurite> drept - unmounting is only for drives as far as i know. other devices can be plugged in and removed at will.
<DrBair> tlouden: copy the /home/$USER from the old drive to the new one
<georgeblunt> DaSkreech: that worked! thanks alot, mate! :D
<drept> sda1 not found
<DaSkreech> georgeblunt: Sorry should have told you that a long time ago
<DrBair> tlouden: or just the /home/$USER/.kde if you only want the kde stuff
<tlouden> DrBair: if that doesn't do it (ie. it hasn't)?
<georgeblunt> DaSkreech; hehe,.. np ^^
<DrBair> tlouden: did you restart kde?
<tlouden> DrBair: yes
<tlouden> DrBair: I'm most concerned about window settings and panels, neither of which change when I copy the old files
<DrBair> tlouden: that should do it, all the kde stuff is in .kde
<cypher> anyone want to help figure out why my 3com pcmcia card works on one laptop beautifully but not another?
<DrBair> tlouden: unless of course they moved the file locations or formats in which case you are SOL
<cypher> both running kubuntu 6.06
<_hibbert> does CUPS have a default user and passowrd ?
<tlouden> DrBair: good thought, I'll research those possibilities.  thanks
* icheyne is away: working
* icheyne is back.
<stamen> hi
<jpatrick> icheyne: please remove your away message
<stamen> who can tell me which multimedia codecs to install for dapper
<icheyne> jpatrick: ok
<stamen> which are working
<icheyne> jpatrick: why do you care?
<drept> okay, tnx
<icheyne> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages.
<icheyne> got it
<jpatrick> icheyne: and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<icheyne> jpatrick: fine
<Dani_Filth> Bonjour
<Dani_Filth> j'ai dsactiv, "Afficher l'cran d'accueil" dans amarok il le met quand mme ...
<DaSkreech> tell Dani_Filth about fr
<DaSkreech> !tell Dani_Filth about fr
<Dani_Filth> how
<Dani_Filth> sorry
<DaSkreech> Sorry :)
<Dani_Filth> i forgot than i am on a english server :p
<Dani_Filth> i said, I deactived the splash of amarok but it appears everthless
<uniq> dani_filth: it's a known bug.
<cypher> does anyone have any idea why my 3com 3CRPAG175 works great out of the box on my dell d810 with kubuntu 6.06, but not on my hp nc6230 no matter what I try?
<stamen> pleaase tell me which codecs to install to play MP3's and movies
<mandrake_> gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<BlankB> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I heard restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<DaSkreech> !tell stamen about restricted formats
<haider_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cypher> ok, i've got a more interesting question
<fimblo> hi, my /home is nfs mounted from my file server, and it complains that it wants to create a local folder in my homedir... which it can't, since its a remote share. can anyone help out?
<cypher> while i do an lspci on the same card, the working laptop reports a727:0013 for the numeric id
<cypher> whereas the laptop that doesn't work reports b727:0013
<cypher> why would it report the numeric id wrong?
<fimblo> error message at http://blahonga.yanson.org/stuff/sudoadept.txt
<cypher> i'm guessing that might be the problem as to why it's not working
<BlankB> fimblo: is the remote share writeable?
<fimblo> yes it is.
<fimblo> I set chmod 777 on it just now, same error
<BlankB> fimblo: that error message says that it is not.
<fimblo> nod, and therefore the confusion :)
<BlankB> can _you_ write to it as the same user?
<fimblo> yes, I can.
<fimblo> perhaps I can symlink it to a location on the local machine
<fimblo> testing
<stamen> DaSkreech: 10x
<ninHer> hi all
<BlankB> fimblo: why dont you just create the folder called ~/.kde/ then?
<DaSkreech>  /j #konversation
<DaSkreech> /me coughs. Of course I did that for demonstration purposes
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nico8481> someone knows which package contains svn?
<fimblo> blankb: um, Im guessing its an NFS problem, not a regular filesystem problem
<nico8481> i mean the "client"
<fimblo> nico8481: subversion contains client
<nico8481> thx
<fimblo> np
<BlankB> fimblo: probably. But there should be no reason that you can't do it.
<fimblo> blankb: nod.
<fimblo> I agree. thing is, I've removed it and recreated it from scratch and it complains....
<fimblo> blankb: and other kde apps run ok- I've only got problems with adept...
<fimblo> wait a minute. I sudo, perhaps root cant write to it since... hmm
<BlankB> fimblo: I don't have any nfs shares running or I would give it a try.
<fimblo> blankb: its prolly since the user with id 0 can't write on my bnfs server
<fimblo> got it :) got to set squashroot :)
<BlankB> see...sometimes just talking about it fixes it. 8)
<fimblo> nod blankb, thanks for your time :)
<fimblo> another question: I've got a few other machines running gentoo, and I dont have unicode support on them. when I ssh in and start up mutt all my special characters (I
<fimblo> whoops
<fimblo> all my special lcharacters (I'm swedish) look all mucked up. Anyone got a fix for that?
<fimblo> (except for reinstalling my other machines into kubuntu, of course :)
<termleech> why would one laptop report my id from lspci for my 3com pcmcia wireless card as a727:0013, and another one report it as b727:0013?
<fimblo> blankb: I realized that I could run adept under kde- so I tried kdesu... success! *roar of applause*
<BlankB> fimblo: 8-)
<nico8481> raah
<fimblo> moo
<fimblo> :)
<fimblo> er.. did I just kill the entire conversation?
<georgeblunt> anyone else had a problem with his/her mouse in quake3? it just flies out fo the screen when i start moving it.. to never see the daylight again.. quite strange.. in kde everything works fine...
<iNiku> termleech: any differences in lspci -v?
<termleech> just the a and b
<icheyne> I installed Wine under Automatix, but Wine is broken - even though I tried winecfg. Any ideas how I can fix it?
<termleech> and the one that doesn't work tells me that there is memory at <ignored>
<termleech> 5 of those
<termleech> IRQ's are different
<wolfgyone> hi there
<wolfgyone> from luxembourg
<rob> icheyne, don't use Automatix for a start :)
<rob> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #automatix.
<termleech> that's all i see
<rob> hmm thats nicer
<icheyne> rob thanks , but I tried at #automatix
<rob> yeah, automatix is horrible
<wolfgyone> hi there
<rob> don't use it
<wolfgyone> from luxembourg
<icheyne> I've had mixed results
<wolfgyone> what s up
<icheyne> easyubuntu is worse
<wolfgyone> I have a question about vsftp
<icheyne> wtf isn't Firefox in Kubuntu?
<rob> check out http://help.ubuntu.com instead
<icheyne> ok
<wolfgyone> yeah but it does not work
<kkathman> icheyne:  uhmm  it is
<DaSkreech> icheyne: It's installable
<kkathman> and it works fine
<kkathman> tho I prefer Opera, but thats just personal preference :)
<icheyne> it works fine and it's installable, but why isn't it in by default?
<wolfgyone> I want to configure my vsftp to allow a user to get full right on a directory... But vsftp allows the user to put and get files, but these files .ph are not executed because nbot enough rights :( who can help me ?
<icheyne> Surely 90% will install it
<icheyne> ?
<iNiku> Terminus: hmm, strange
<DaSkreech> icheyne: Apparently it was misspelt
<kkathman> I dunno, but it was on my install :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Terminus> eh?
<DaSkreech> Firefocks!
<iNiku> Terminus: sorry, not you :)
<icheyne> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<Terminus> iNiku: oh. =D
<leafw> I need some advice on how to inspect what kubuntu is doing when I close the lid, or I switch to a tty with control+alt+F[1-6] , or in any case where I switch away from the X server
<leafw> because it takes forever (12-16 seconds)
<leafw> there must be a timer waiting incorrectly
<wolfgyone> nobody has an ID ?
<[miles] > hello again!
<DaSkreech> icheyne: If it was firefocks it would have gotten in! :)
<[miles] > wonderered if someone could tell me how this line should read to be added as a repo?
<[miles] > http://aircrack-ng.le-vert.net/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/
<[miles] > cant seem to get it working :-|
<wolfgyone> hello please can some one help me ?
<wolfgyone> about vsftp configuration
<ninHer> wolfgyone: what about ?
<[miles] > I tried     deb http://aircrack-ng.le-vert.net/ubuntu/ dapper main
<wolfgyone> ninHer : I want to configure my vsftp to allow a user to get full right on a directory...
<[miles] > but the package does not show in adept
<leafw> [miles] : run an update
<CaBlGuY> anyone help me install my printer?
<ninHer> or have a look to sources.list
<leafw> [miles]  : such as sudo apt-get update
<CaBlGuY> driver is not in the list...
<ninHer> universe/multiverse
<wolfgyone> ninHer : in fact the user has full rights on it I think : he can put and get files, delete directory... But whgen I put .php files they wants not to work because not enough rights... :(
<[miles] > erm
<[miles] > but from
<[miles] > http://aircrack-ng.le-vert.net/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/
<[miles] > deb http://aircrack-ng.le-vert.net/ubuntu/ dapper main
<ninHer> have you tried to sudoer this user ?
<[miles] > would be correct or not?
<CaBlGuY> !lexmark
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !printer
<ubotu> hmm... printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<wolfgyone> ninHer ???  huh but this user is a newbie
<wolfgyone> ninHer : is it not too dangerous to give him too much rights ?
<ninHer> uhm, bad conbination
<wolfgyone> ninHer : how can I to protect ...
<wolfgyone> ninHer yeah I know
<[miles] > ah got it
<[miles] > thanks...
<ninHer> ;-)
<[miles] > I dunno if anyone knows if or where there are any madwifi drivers patched for injection..?
<[miles] > ok np
<[miles] > bbiab, thanks once again
<[miles] > wifi hacking to do
<[miles] > hehe
<leafw> can one use "open" from the console? I keep getting: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<nico8481> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! --> any idea which package i need exactly? apt-cache finds so many qt stuff !
<leafw> nico8481 : yo uneed the -dev package, perhaps qt4-dev
<nico8481> thx
<icheyne> ok I agree
<icheyne> automatix is awful
<defrysk> nico8481, sudo apt-get build-dep <packageyouwishtocompile>
<icheyne> :(
<porro22> hi
<nico8481> defrysk: what do you mean? i'm not compiling a package i'm compiling source files...
<leafw> defrysk : now that is one fine trick I didn't know about! Thanks
<defrysk> nico8481, you need the deps , that command gives you them
<nico8481> defrysk: yeah but what should you use instead of <packageyouwishtocompile> ? the ./configure script ?
<leafw> defrysk : he may be compiling a program that is not in the repositories as a package.
<defrysk> no the program you are compileing
<wolfgyone> ninHer thanks anyway
<nico8481> just the name?
<defrysk> leafw, possibly
<defrysk> nico8481, what program are you compiling ?
<nico8481> konversation (the svn version since dapper's one got a bug that annoys me)
<wolfgyone> ok
<defrysk> sudo apt-get build dep konversation
<nico8481> defrysk: it's not going to actually build anything is it?
<defrysk> cant make it any easyer
<wolfgyone> is someone knows how to install xboard ?
<defrysk> no it installs the packages you need to compile it
<leafw> nico8481 : then it's easy, just use the command defrysk told you
<wolfgyone> I try to find a package for ubuntu
<nico8481> k thx
<wolfgyone> but synaptic does not suggest an xboard
<wolfgyone> just a gnuchess ... :(
<leafw> I need some advice on how to inspect what kubuntu is doing when I close the lid, or I switch to a tty with control+alt+F[1-6] , or in any case where I switch away from the X server
<nico8481> argh! 52 packages!
<leafw> because it takes forever (12-16 seconds)
<lunitik> leafw: that sure is forever
<defrysk> nico8481, compile or not to compile ;)
<leafw> lunitik : use to take 1 second in breezy only.
<lunitik> leafw: same resolution on the console and gui?
<leafw> nico8481 : you can deinstall the packages after you are done, they are not needed anymore.
<wolfgyone> please answer to me about xboard or another board to play chess online
<nico8481> k thx
<leafw> lunitik : how does one measure the resolution in the tty?
<leafw> lunitik : and also, same effect is at play when switching to macosx (mol), or when closing the lid to put the computer to sleep.
<leafw> feels like X sticks in control of the screen way to much.
<lunitik> wolfgyone: knights I think can be played online.... not sure though
<lunitik> leafw: if you don't know, its probably set to 640x480... what resolution is your GUI set to?
<wolfgyone> lunitik ok I will try, T Y
<lunitik> leafw: I'm not sure wrt going to sleep...
<leafw> lunitik : GUI is 1280x768 (standard for Ti powerbooks)
<lunitik> leafw: append 'vga=792' to your grub menu.lst and see if that makes any difference
<leafw> lunitik : can't do that, yaboot here (Apple Powerbook Ti)
<lunitik> (actually, I think thats 1024x768  :o )
<lunitik> leafw: ahhh... well, yaboot ought to have a simular thing... its a kernel argument, so it should work irrelivant of boot manager
<leafw> lunitik : actually, when going to sleep the computer goes to the tty, so it may be the same problem
<leafw> let's see the yaboot.conf
<lunitik> leafw: thats just strange really... but yeah... there should be a line telling yaboot where the kernel is... should also say something about the splash etc... thats where you throw it
<leafw> lunitik : is the effect dinamic? After setting vga=792 and ybin, the effect should be immediate?
<lunitik> leafw: nope... you have to reboot afaik...
<leafw> lunitik : argh xD then I'll have to wait (long processes running)
<lunitik> leafw: thats fine... that should make switching faster though... current situation will have it changing resolution etc when you switch...
<leafw> lunitik : I wonder though why breezy didn't have that problem?
<lunitik> leafw: it more than halfs the speed here... although from what you describe, that will still leave it taking WAY too long
<leafw> so vga=792 accomplishes what? How is the resolution specified in only one number?
<lunitik> leafw: search google for how... I just know thats how the kernel defines it  ;)
<lunitik> leafw: I think its actually 1024x768 with 24bit color... (792)
<lunitik> leafw: if you set X to use the same resolution... see if you notice any difference... then see about what 1280x1024 would be if its noticeable
<leafw> lunitik : but desktop is 1280x768
<lunitik> leafw: I don't have them all memorized... hold on
<lunitik> leafw: it appears you'd want 'vga=789'
* icheyne is away: Away at the moment
* icheyne is back.
<leafw> lunitik : which hastable are you reading?
<leafw> can't find anything on target on google.
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages.
<nico8481> where should i modify the KDEDIRS and PATH variables?
<leafw> nico8481 : in the terminal, or in your ~/.bashrc
<nico8481> ok
<nico8481> thought they were defined "globally" somewhere in /etc
<leafw> nico8481 : such as export PATH=$PATH:/something/else
<leafw> nico8481 : they are, in a general .bashrc so to speak (bash_profile or whatever)
<nico8481> ok so i'm gonna modify it there, i'd like it to be effective for all users
<nico8481> (although i'm the only user but, well :) )
<nico8481> alghough i did a "grep KDEDIRS *" in /etc and got no result
<uniq> nico8481: /etc/environment
<uniq> if they are not listed just add them to the file.
<nico8481> looks like KDEDIRS is blank by default...
<kuba> anyone using vim + python ? I search for plugin/.vimrc to ease development..
<nico8481> ok brb, starting the new version of konversation...
<georgeblunt> xchat for president ;)
<hybrid> irssi for head of the new world order
<georgeblunt> lol
<mads> hi
<mads> is it obly me or does Firefox and thunderbird look a bit weird in Kubuntu
<mads> weird = some gfx errors in the widgets
<nico8481> re
<mads> ahh solved
<mads> its when QT tries to aply its theme to a gtk application
<mads> bahhh
<Lunar_Raven> what was the problem?
<mads> serois gfx errors
<mads> serious
<Lunar_Raven> just for reference, if you compile the cvs version of gtk-qt , it seems to work very better
<Lunar_Raven> It solved all my problems
<mads> too lazy to compile
<mads> ;-)
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<Lunar_Raven> fair enough :P
<mads> well thx for the hint anyway
<mads> :-)
<mads> i can live with the Win95 look
<DaSkreech> Anyone works on KDE?
<McScruff> is there a flash player 8 for linux?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<McScruff> i cant look at a fookin webpage!!
<MetaMorfoziS> fookin ms sponsored fookin adobe
<MetaMorfoziS> fook up all about flash
<McScruff> im gonna have to load windows.... :(
<TheHighChild> Anyone using Gaim 2 Beta?
<MetaMorfoziS> you may press alt+f4
<McScruff> i'll get it 2moro
<MetaMorfoziS> flash isn't improtant, it's a cup of crap, from the matter's angle it isn't important
<MetaMorfoziS> some fookin lamer webmaster use it
* MetaMorfoziS goes boom about 10seconds
<MetaMorfoziS> fook...
<mads> fookin'??
<McScruff> fook = nicer then fuck
<mads> eh no ;-)
<MetaMorfoziS> fookin, yes. fookin ms, adobe, macromedia...
<mads> it reminds of a Eddie murphy sketch actually  :-D
<MetaMorfoziS> and webmasters thath uses flash in any form
<mads> sorry i'm not a GPL purist
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<MetaMorfoziS> !language kurva anyd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<unix_infidel> hey guys i've been having this problem with my mouse drivers. I physically have to unplug and replug the mouse in in order for ohci to wake up and recognize it.
<unix_infidel> i'm assuming its a kernel issue?
<nixternal> unix_infidel: laptop or desktop?
<unix_infidel> desktop
<nixternal> that is odd. so it happens coming back from hibernation?
<unix_infidel> nixternal: nope.  i dont hiberate on this comp.
<unix_infidel> it happens whenever i boot.
<nixternal> ahhhh...ok...still odd
<nixternal> what kind of mouse is it?
<unix_infidel> yea...
<unix_infidel> kensington scroll mouse, xorg.conf is fine....i know that much.
<Lunar_Raven> is it a usb mouse?
<unix_infidel> all my modules are properly loaded...but for some reason it takes something like a physical action for ohci to akw up.
<unix_infidel> Lunar_Raven: yes.
<unix_infidel> hence ohci_hcd
<nixternal> OHCI=firewire and usb open host standard..which i believe compaq created
<Lunar_Raven> maybe a bios issue?  Is it set to load usb emulation?  I believe I had that issue awhile back
<Lunar_Raven> ah yes
<Lunar_Raven> o.O
<unix_infidel> nope...no usb emulation
<nixternal> it is older...usb 1 i believe....because usb2 uses UHCI i think
<unix_infidel> worked perfectly fine in breezy.
<nixternal> actually...my other system here would utilize OHCI since it is older...and the mouse on that is USB but i don't have any issues like that whatsoever
<Lunar_Raven> hmm
<nixternal> unix_infidel: type>  dmesg | grep ohci
<nixternal> any errors or anthing there?
<unix_infidel> no errors.
<nixternal> whoa..actually that other system of mine has uhci...what kind of system do you have unix_infidel?
<unix_infidel> i think it might be a kernel issue.
<unix_infidel> nixternal: sempron
<unix_infidel> like i said, it worked fine with a previous kernel in breezy and the exact same section for xorg.conf.
<unix_infidel> maybe a kernel-686 upgrade will do the job.
<nixternal> ehci=usb2...uhci & ohci = usb1 or 1.1...i see now..
<nixternal> maybe unix_infidel..because i don't think that the usb should be using ohci..but should be either using uhci or ehci
<unix_infidel> anyone else with any ideas?
<nixternal> what motherboard you have in that system? or is it proprietary?
<ubuntu> i got a problem
<unix_infidel> no...its ohci.
<unix_infidel> ECS
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a problem
<DarkRavenMixage> i got ubuntu installed before
<DarkRavenMixage> i did a sudo apt/get install kubuntudesktop
<nixternal> unix_infidel: if a kernel upgrade fixes it, let me know..i was going to purchase a low end sempron..this way here if i come across the issue i will know what to do
<DarkRavenMixage> but when i try to start kde interface with a normal user, i can-t log in it returns me with the error @could not start kstartconfig please check you installation, so i can login only as the root.. someone knows how to fix that???
<ChefWill> copy your roots config to the user
<ctford0> hello
<nixternal> ctford0: hello
<ctford0> looking for some grub help
<nixternal> maybe i can help you out..what seems to be the problem?
<ctford0> been using linux for a long while but the installer would not install on the mbr
<DarkRavenMixage> chefwill.... it-s not a good solution...
<ctford0> and i've tried by hand as well without any luck
<georgeblunt> quick question: how can i change the icons of programs (those which are being displayed in the taskbar).. this blue ball of firefox gets on my nerves.. i want the fox ;)
<imbrandon> right click, click configure button , click the icon in the top left and choose a new one
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> georgeblunt: you can try imbrandon's way and if that don't work read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t-30133
<nixternal> ctford0: is this occuring during an install?  and what happens if you boot your machine, do you get anything after bios initializes?
<ctford0> it just tells me that it isnt a valid boot device and i have to boot from the cd
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<ctford0> this is a new install
<nixternal> DarkRavenMixage: ls -l ~/
<nixternal> tell me what that says when you do that ^^
<nixternal> is everything say your username:username
<georgeblunt> nixternal: there is no thread
<Dasnipa`> chrisd writes "We're very happy to announce that the a new version of Google Earth has been released. It features 3D textured buildings, some neat UI updates, better internationalization and, with this release, a native Linux version is available for download as well. The Google Earth team (with the help of Ryan Gordon) worked very hard to make this possible. Please see the Earth support site and check out the BBS for more informat
<Dasnipa`> ion." !!
<nixternal> ok ctford0...copy the bottom portion of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and paste it at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com    and then give me url after you pasted it
<georgeblunt> imbrandon: this would only change the button, wouldn't it?.. besides, i need root access to change the icon..
<RogueJediX> A Linux version of Google Earth? Kickass!
<nixternal> georgeblunt: sorry... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30133
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<georgeblunt> nixternal: thanks :)
<ctford0> nixternal, i currently dont have network access configured on the machine
<nixternal> np georgeblunt
<nixternal> ok ctford0..are you installing on regular ide drives?
<nixternal>  /dev/hda
<ctford0> nixternal, that's another one of my issues :) wpa-psk with a prism2 card
<DarkRavenMixage> no one can help me????
<nixternal> don't get me started with wpa-psk and prism2 or orinoco
<ctford0> yea, its a laptop with the interal drive being hda
<ctford0> grub see's the drive as hd0
<nixternal> DarkRavenMixage:  i posted a question and you ddin't reply
<tozei> BRASIL
<tozei> BRASIL AJUDA
<nixternal> DarkRavenMixage: type>  ls -l ~/
<DarkRavenMixage> nixternal how to did the simbol before the &
<nixternal> does it say         username:username
<DarkRavenMixage> before the /
<tozei> BRASIL AJUDA
<ctford0> and when i run grub; root (hd0,0); setup (hd0) everything seems to work ok
<DarkRavenMixage> in windows i managed to use alt 0126
<ctford0> it just won't boot
<nixternal> look next to your #1 key..to the left
<nixternal> ctford0: is it pointing tot he correct drive in the menu.lst...does grub come up at boot in the first place?
<ctford0> no no grub at all
<nixternal> arg..ok
<mrfishhat> install grub?
<visik7> google earth for linux!!!!!
<DarkRavenMixage> nixternal i got italian keyboard
<mrfishhat> grub-install hd0
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<nixternal> i got ya DarkRavenMixage my apologies
<DarkRavenMixage> wait ill search
<LiteHedded> can I upgrate with apt?
<nixternal> DarkRavenMixage: let me point you to a forum that might help you>>     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions//showthread.php?=328302
<nixternal> DarkRavenMixage: ^^
<nixternal> LiteHedded: yes
<mrfishhat> how do i enable messages
<mrfishhat> L
<mrfishhat> ??
<nixternal> LiteHedded: #   sudo apt-get update
<nixternal> LiteHedded: #   sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkRavenMixage> i managed to write the ~
<mrfishhat> like with write
<LiteHedded> so update first then upgrade?
<clintc_laptop> I've turned off my application menus in konqueror and would enjoy having them back - please help
<sokuban> I need something called X (or X-dev) for compiling a source code. I can't seem to find out how to get it
<DarkRavenMixage> nixternal it-s all username username
<nixternal> yes LiteHedded that way there the cache gets the latest information
#kubuntu 2006-06-13
<LiteHedded> okey dokey
* LiteHedded does it
<ctford0> nope grub-insall hd0 didn't work either
<nixternal> hmmm...now that is odd DarkRavenMixage...because if is that way, then it should work
<DarkRavenMixage> its very strange....
<nixternal> are you logged on as root right now or no?
<DarkRavenMixage> now not
<nico8481> anyone running amarok 1.4.0 or 1.4.0a ?
<DarkRavenMixage> i-m logged as user
<mrfishhat> did you remember the t?
<DarkRavenMixage> but not from this computer
<ctford0> anyone know how to clear out the mbr??
<DarkRavenMixage> i-m using a second pc to chat with u
<DaSkreech> nico8481: I am
<nixternal> ctford0: boot wiht a win98 boot disk...then type     fdisk /mbr
<ctford0> lol, yea mrfishhat....
<nixternal> that cleans out the mbr
<nico8481> DaSkreech: hehe, already asked you i think :) it's about the layout problem for the Playing: area :)
<clintc_laptop> how do I tell konqueror that a single left mouse click is for selecting a file versus launching it
<DaSkreech> Still have that?
<DaSkreech> That
<DaSkreech> That's annoying :)
<chavo> clintc_laptop, go to Peripherals -> Mouse
<nico8481> DaSkreech: hell yes :) filed a bug report but i doubt it's a bug since you don't have it and got it from the same source than i did :-/
<nico8481> (well if i remember correctly, http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 isn't it?)
<sokuban> I need something called X (or X-dev) for compiling a source code. I can't seem to find out how to get it.
<clintc_laptop> chavo: excellent, thanks
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation
<clintc_laptop> does anyone know hoe to turn the konqueror menu back on after turning it off/hiding it
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Yeah
<nico8481> DarkRavenMixage: did you try on #KDE? maybe they can help...
<sokuban> maybe ALT-F3? Might help somehow
<nico8481> raaaaaah !
<ctford0> go to the contol panel and tell it to start a fresh session
<clintc_laptop> sokuban: that doesn't get them
<ctford0> that will get yor panel back
<sokuban> clintc_laptop: sorry then, I thought there would be a way to turn it back on from that menu
<DaSkreech> clintc_laptop: Try Ctrl+M
<clintc_laptop> sokuban: yes, I thought so to
<sokuban> >__>
<sokuban> I need something called X (or X-dev) for compiling a source code. I can't seem to find out how to get it. Anyone know what it is?
<kcq> I have Kubuntu 6.06 installed in a proliant 1600 server running dual P2-400Mhz processors (yeah, it's old) - Is there a way to see if the second processor is being used? And if not how to make it available? BIOS post page shows both available but KDE system info seems like it only shows a single processor.
<DaSkreech> clintc_laptop: Try Ctrl+M
<Sanne> sokuban, if the compiler complains about a filename that it can't find, you can look for the package it's in on packages.ubuntu.com under section "Search the contents of packages"
<DarkRavenMixage> please help me with KDE  i can only log in as the root if i log with the normal user it says could not start kstartconfig please check your installation , in #kde they do not answer
<sokuban> (I already searched at packages.ubuntu.com) but I googled it, maybe I'll try from the site itself
<imbrandon> DarkRavenMixage, try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<ctford0> kcq, top should list both processors if they are there
<DarkRavenMixage> imbrandon allright
<Sanne> sokuban, can you paste the error output on some pastebin? I can have a look if you want.
<ctford0> you can also try dmesg to see if they are both being detected
<DarkRavenMixage> i-ll give a try
<ctford0> kcq, after running top press 1 and that should show the loads on both processors seperately
<clintc_laptop> DaSkreech: is the winner!
<clintc_laptop> thanks , that was driving me nuts
<fimblo> kcq: you can run: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo" if you see two CPUs you're ok
<sokuban> Huh? I have no error output? I am looking for the package of 'X' (I mean I do have an error output, but its the standard one saying something about not being able to find the package)
<DarkRavenMixage> hey
<DarkRavenMixage> i figured the problem
<DarkRavenMixage> hot to grant all permission of a folder to an user via console_
<DarkRavenMixage> ??
<DarkRavenMixage> how
<DaSkreech> clintc_laptop: sure man
<fimblo> darkravenmixage: chmod 777 dirname
<mrfishhat> why when i try to use write in ubuntu it says that the user has write disabled?
<DaSkreech> clintc_laptop: I think you can do that in any KDE APP
<kcq> fimblo: tried it and it shows: processor 0...stepping 2
<DarkRavenMixage> firnblo logged as root?
<Sanne> sokuban, exactly this error message I would want to see ;)
<Sanne> sokuban, there are lots of X development packages, maybe we can find out the correct one.
<fimblo> kcq: er, don't you see like 15 lines or so, starting with processor:0 and ending with bogomips: ####?
<sokuban> Sanne: Oh, I get it, you want the error message from me compiling, one sec
<DarkRavenMixage> firnblo how to give privileges to subdirectories too???
<clintc_laptop> DaSkreech: yes, I just tried it with Konversation, when you hide the menu with konqueror via the menu you don't get the helpful message about cntl-m
<fimblo> darkrabenmixage: chmod -R 777 dirname
<DaSkreech> Ah. That sounds like a bug report :)
<fimblo> but this is quite dangerous- it opens you up completely. Better to set it to 750 or something (full permissions for you, run/read permissions for your group, and none for others)
<slow-motion> n8
<sokuban> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15608 Take a look at line 42. The thing happily compiles without X and SDL is trying to use SVGAlib or something that I don't want/
<Sanne> sokuban, looking...
<dan> Hi everybody !
<fimblo> hi
<dan> I have a littlre trouble with konqueror
<dan> I have lost the preview
<dan> of all file
<dan> audio, pdf, etc..
<dan> do you know how to correct this ?
<fimblo> DarkRavenMixage: how did it go?
<ctford0> fdisk /mbr just killed my whole partition table
<dan> i don't know
<fimblo> did you back it up first?
<ctford0> lol, guess not
<fimblo> sorry ctford0: did you back it up first?
<fimblo> :)
<fimblo> oops. just run grub again
<clintc_laptop> DaSkreech: possibly... there needs to be a more obvious way to recover from turning off the menu... but then again it looks like a basic kde thing
<DarkRavenMixage> firnblo i logged in >P
<clintc_laptop> I have just moved from gnome to kde
<DarkRavenMixage> now i can use kubuntu i log out there and i log in from my pc
<fimblo> darkravenmixage: huh?
<clintc_laptop> DaSkreech: thanks again... I'll return later and try to help out someone else
<DaSkreech> Thanks!
<Sanne> sokuban, ok, you're right, it just says it wants general X. So, I would first try the package xlibs-dev, which is a transitional package that depends on a lot of things: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/oldlibs/xlibs-dev
<fimblo> ctford0: unless theres a nifty kubuntu tool for rebuilding your mbr, you'll need to run grub and reset it manually
<sokuban> Sanne: Ok, I'll go grab it
<visik7> ah ah google earth use QT
<visik7> ROCKS
<Sanne> sokuban, good luck
<dan> anyone can help me with a trouble in konqueror ?
<kkathman> dan whats wrong?
<sokuban> Umm, which one O_O
<dan> Now, i can't see any preview in konqueror
<nico8481> DaSkreech: could you run "md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok_2%3a1.4.0a-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" for me please ?
<kkathman> preview?
<dan> preview in ICON mode
<dan> txt, pdf, audio, picture
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> dan do you get an error?
<DaSkreech> nico8481: 03991d64de03fef396d925d0842d0f7e
<dan> you know what I tell about ?
<Hhhhh> hello guys, I'm trying to get mp3 playback working in kubuntu draper 64 bit, I followed the directions inthe Restricted Formats page of the wiki but amaroK doesn't play anything now
<dan> no,
<Hhhhh> any ideas?
<bernier> how can i see which processes are runngin and kill them?
<kkathman> dan are you talking about when you are in file manager mode?
<dan> He just stop working
<nico8481> damn it's identical :-/
<fimblo> bernier: to check process list: ps -ef
<Hhhhh> bernier, type "ps x" as you'll see what's running.
<MidMark> bernier: ctrl+esc
<bernier> lol
<fimblo> bernier: to kill them, kill <pid>
<dan> yes file manager in ICON view mode
<bernier> 3 different answer :P
<Hhhhh> look up the number (PID) of the process you wanna kill, and then type "kill $$$" where $$$ is that number
<fimblo> bernier: all three are correct
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Helps?
<fimblo> just different flavours
<MidMark> bernier: I prefer gui mode always
<nico8481> DaSkreech: nope, mine has the same sum :P
<dan> and all preview are activated but i can't see
<kkathman> dan ok... so you bring up a directory in icon view... so what are you trying to do
<fimblo> the wonders of linux is that we have the power of choosing ourselves whats best for us :)
<kkathman> like.. click an icon and see it?
<dan> i want to show the preview of the file
<DaSkreech> nico8481: Did you try a purge and reinstall?
<dan> before he worked but now ...not
<nico8481> yup
<Sanne> sokuban, I figure you're building zsnes? Are you aware that it's in the uubuntu respoitories?
<kkathman> dan - right click... then.. preview in....
<bernier> comment puis-je enlever un package que jai installer avec apt-get en ligne de commande?
<sokuban> Sanne: IT IS?!?!?!?!
<nico8481> DaSkreech: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128946 <- discribed all i did there
<dan> no i know that ;)
<dan> lol
<Sanne> sokuban, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=zsnes&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<kkathman> dan, or if you just click, it will usually show in the panel
<dan> but in ICON mode , start konqueror file manager
<kkathman> at least mine does
<sokuban> I want to jump off a cliff now, thanks Sanne
<bernier> how can i ermove a package i installed with apt-get in the konsole
<nico8481> bernier: apt-get remove nom_du_package
<dan> try it yourself
<kkathman> right.. I have icon mode right now...and have a graphics directory .. I click the item and it appears in the panel
<chavo> kkathman, he's talking about the mini previews of media files in icon mode
<dan> start konqueror file-manager mode
<bernier> thanks
<Bassetts> anyone in here know how to make gnome have an option to save the session like kde?
<Bassetts> i want the option though, not for it to just do it
<Sanne> sokuban hehe :)
<kkathman> dan yea...mine works fine
<chavo> Bassetts, it should do it automatically already
<dan> then so in a folder with picture, you see all picture preview
<Bassetts> chavo: gnome doesnt, in breezy there was the option to, in dapper it doesnt
<dan> me not
<kkathman> dan yes, in icon view, in a folder with pictures, I see tiny renderings of the photo
<dan> that right ! it's my trouble, mine stop working
<kkathman> dan   then when I click...the picture opens in that panel
<kkathman> dan double check that your file associations are ok
<dan> i know when i click, but i want to see the tiny rendering of photo
<kkathman> dan - kcontrol - KDE Components - File associations
<dan> he work when i click, he open , but my trouble is with the tiny rendering preview
<kkathman> dan:  do what I said above
<dan> oki, I'll go to see
<kkathman> heh.. in my directory, I just hover over the tiny picture and I get an automatica preview
<Hhhhh> can anyone give me a hand? I installed libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu draper 64-bits and amaroK still won't play audio files
<bernier> now how can i edit which process runs at boot?
<Hhhhh> not only mp3, but no .ra or .wma either
<dan> and then ??
<kkathman> dan - also for picture directories, I'd suggest trying "Image view"
<DaSkreech> Night
<dan> yep, i known about image view too, not bad ;)
<fimblo> good night
<dan> but i want to see tiny rendering of PDF file too, TXT file too
<kkathman> dan I dunno about the renderings of the txt files
<kkathman> if you hover over them you get it
<stefre> hi all
<dan> but you see the tiny rendering of TXT and PDF file ?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> only when you hover over it do you see the rendering
<kkathman> but you DO see it then
<dan> i know, but mine before i can see the tiny one too
<bernier> now how can i edit which process runs at boot?
<dan> its the same thing with you go over a MP3 file, he start to play for a preview
<kkathman> yes
<LiteHedd1d> ok I did the upgrade
<fimblo> anyone have experience of nfs mounting /home onto several machines?
<LiteHedd1d> do I have to reboot?
<sokuban> Sanne: I must be an idiot, because I can't even install it from the package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15618
<TheHighChild> LiteHedd1d: I would make sure you still have your kubuntu-desktop package first
<dan> OKi its' working again !
<dan> thanks....
<[BU] Brizz> has anyone tried the new Google Earth Beta with Linux support?
<LiteHedded> how do I do that thehighchild
<stefre> can i ask technical issue here ?
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: yeah
<Sanne> sokuban, looking
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: did you install it as a user or root?
<TheHighChild> LiteHedded: I would do a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' in a terminal. if nothing happens, then you have it. if it starts installing, let it. With a dist-upgrade, it removes the package for some folks. When they reboot, they don't get a gui and get scared
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: Just regular user. You'll need to chmod u+x though because it's a binary file
<dan> I dont know in english but in french is: COmposant KDE, gestionnaire de fichier then Apercu et Mtadonnes
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: just mv it where you want it 'chmod u+x Google]  then execute it with './Google'
<Sanne> sokuban, you will have better luck to install the packe with adept/synaptic/apt/aptitude package manager, because dpkg doesn't automatically resolve dependencies like those others.
<dan> some choice in that have "disparue"
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: when it asks where you want to install it to, did you just indicate where root would typically install it?
<sokuban> How do you that? >_>
<LiteHedded> what's the command to upgrade again?
<sokuban> Do I right click open with Adept or something?
<Sanne> sokuban, did you already install from the repositories with one of those package managers?
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: No, it gave me a default location in my home directory '/home/myusername/google-earth. I changed it to '/home/myusername/.google-earth because I want it hidden. I also created the symbolic link in my home dir. Then to execute it you type './google-earth'
<TheHighChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<sokuban> I used apt-get for all my installing but for some reason I can't use it with zsnes. I have never used Adept before '_'
<Sanne> sokuban, apt-get is fine. Why can't you use it for zsnes? What's the output?
<sokuban> it can't find it and tells me to try apt-get -f (I think its -f, might have been -k)
<Sanne> sokuban, if it can't find it, but you saw it on packages.ubuntu.com, it usually means that you need to enable the universe and/or multiverse repositories.
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: I hate installing crap in my home directory :)
<sokuban> I did that, I can pastebin my sources.list
<edneymatias> see ya!
<Sanne> sokuban, yes, please do that.
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: I like to install it to the system paths as root and give it user rights, but that doesn't seem to work with Google Earth
<bernier> how can i edit which process runs at boot?
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: in fact, I got a bunch of error just now trying to install it in my home directory and it recommended me to run it as root
<sokuban> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15619
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: not sure man. i didn't play with it much, just a quick install like 5 minutes before you asked.
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: blast :) hehe
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: ironically, it runs fine as root. I get this symlink: permission denied" error when trying to run it
<Sanne> sokuban, looking (please remember to type my name so I get alerted when you reply)
<TheHighChild> They have Picasa available to work with Wine now too
<[BU] Brizz> yah I saw that
<[BU] Brizz> and it worked fine
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: Are you trying to run it with sudo?
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: no, I have done that and it works as sudo, but not as my regular user
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: I tried changing the permissions on the symbolic link and the file it linked to, but it gave me the same error
<LiteHedded> this update-manager works for kubuntu?
<LiteHedded> i think it wants to install ubuntu
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: so I'm guessing that it is doing something in the binary file that I don't have permission to do...
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: Did you install with sudo?
<Sanne> sokuban, yeah, looks good. Did you do: sudo apt-get update
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: yeah... I also tried installing it as my regular user account
<sokuban> yes, the thing I typed in was 'sudo apt-get install zsnes' is that the package name or is it something else?
<sokuban> Sanne: oops forgot your name >_>
<LiteHedded> anyone?
<TheHighChild> LiteHedded: What's up?
<LiteHedded> this update-manager works for kubuntu?
<LiteHedded> i think it wants to install ubuntu
<TheHighChild> LiteHedded: what manager are we talking about?
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: The zsnes WIP runs alot faster with SDL (i.e at 1280 by 1024)
<LiteHedded> from !upgrade
<LiteHedded> it tells me to install the update-manager package
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: The version of zsnes in dapper is very old
<Sanne> sokuban, that's correct, I just simulated install and got no complaints. Maybe you have partially installed packages now that apt doesn't like. Can you give me the output of 'sudo apt-get install zsnes'?
<TheHighChild> LiteHedded: hmmm. When I did an upgrade I used apt-get 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bernier> how can i edit which process runs at boot?
<Mitja> Hi! When I switch desktops the list is not shown. Any ideas how to turn it on?
<sokuban> Oh! I do have a partially installed zsnes. I compiled it from source but I screwed up and it was broken, I thought it could overwrite it.
<sokuban> sorry Sanne, but is the dapper one usable?
<TheHighChild> Mitja: You don't see the virtual desktop in your bar?
<h3sp4wn> http://files.ipherswipsite.com/zsnes/ZSNESS_0527.tar.bz2 is the one you want
<TheHighChild> Mitja: or when you ctrl + tab they don't cycle through?
<Sanne> sokuban, no, usually hand compiled packages get installed to a different place (/usr/local...) than the files from the repos.
<Mitja> TheHighChild, they cycle, but there's is no list displayed.
<Sanne> sokuban, but first please let me see the output of the apt command, ok?
<sokuban> Sanne: doing it
<TheHighChild> Mitja: That is odd. I would check Kmenu > System Settings > regional & accessibility > keyboard shortcuts and make sure they are mapped
<LiteHedded> ok i did dist-upgrade
<LiteHedded> do I reboot?
<Mitja> TheHighChild, ctrl+tab works, just the list doesn't show up
<sokuban> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15621
<Sanne> sokuban, ok
<TheHighChild> LiteHedded: After a dist-upgrade is finished. You'll want to reboot or restart your xserver. If your system doesn't come bakc up. Sswtich to a failsafe terminal (ctrl + alt+ f1) and login. Try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' if your x doesn't start.
<MidMark> google earth for linux -> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<georgeblunt> n8 all
<Sanne> sokuban, hmmm, your package system seems to be a bit out of order. I never did that, but usually you should do what apt tells you (apt-get -f install). But before you do that, maybe somebody esle could have a look and recommend a procedure? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15621
<sokuban> Sanne: then it wants me to install some wierd thing, but then when I say yes to it it gives me an error
<LiteHedded> i restarted x
<LiteHedded> it still says kubuntu 5.10 on my start menu
<Sanne> sokuban, which weird thing, and which error? (Sorry, without seeing the output I won't know how to help... I know it's annoying)
<LiteHedded> shouldn't it be different for dapper?
<Mitja> LiteHedded, 6.06 I guess
<LiteHedded> so what do I do. restarting x didn't work
<sokuban> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15622
<Sanne> sokuban, ok
<byen> does anyone know how i can increase the size of the window list on the taskbar. mine are too small
<byen> i mean the size of the window botton
<Sanne> sokuban, it tries to install the needed dependencies, but fails because you have something amiss with your package system. I think line 23 (5 not fully installed or removed) could be the problem. But I never had this situation, so please could somebody else have a look? I don't know how to help further.
<chavo> byen, you have to edit ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc underneath the [General]  section add this ->MaximumButtonWidth=
<sokuban> Sanne: I have dinner, I'll be idling (and I eat really fast) so if anyone knows what to do tell me (and put sokuban in the post so I get an alert)
<Sanne> sokuban, ok, enjoy your meal :)
<byen> chavo: awesome thanks!
<Mitja> LiteHedded, can you download iso and burn it to cd? It worked for me.
<chavo> then just run -> dcop kicker kicker restart
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all
<Bibins> hello
<stefre> hi
<Kadran> hi does any one know a program that is simmilar to paltalk?
<byen> thanks you chavo can i also use MinimumButtonWidth?
<chavo> byen, no
<byen> ok.. so what should it be like? 80 @ chavo
<byen> i will try it out... thanks chavo
<chavo> byen, I put mine at 440 takes about half the screen
<chavo> on 1280x1024
<byen> ooh... ok chavo thanks :P
<byen> i will try 300 as mine is 1024x728\
<byen> brb.. restart kde
<MidMark> google earth for linux rocks!
<Kadran> MidMark: did they make one?
<MidMark> yes! 4.0 beta is out!
<MidMark> google earth for linux -> http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Kadran> oh yeah go linux go :), i am gonna try it now
<Kadran> thanks
<h3sp4wn> It only seems to run as root for me that google earth
<MidMark> Kadran: it will impress you, run smootly like windows version
<h3sp4wn> Otherwise I get symlink: Permission denied
<Kadran> i hated it when it work with wine
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: what?
<h3sp4wn> can you run google earth as a normal user ?
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: mmm no, installed with sudo
<sokuban> h3sp4wn: I tried what you said, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15626 and don't mind the close wrapping near the top, sorry
<Kadran> does any one know a linux alternative for paltalk?
<Kadran> to have voice chat?
<Ertain> Are there many current KDE programs in Kubuntu?  All I need to get them is to set apt-get and download them through a mirror?
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: Go into interactive aptitude by sudo aptitude
<osiris> Kadran, you could look into teamspeak
<Kadran> thanks osiris
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: any idea to make google earth works also for user?
<Sanne> Ertain, yes, you should get them with apt-get (or Adept, or Synaptic, or aptitude...). Which ones are available, you can check out at packages.ubuntu.com.
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: I asked you first .....
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: ops :)
<Ertain> Sanne: Right-o then.  I'll take a look at that site.
* Ertain takes a look a packages.ubuntu.com
<Sanne> Ertain, you can also search with: apt-cache search <searchstring>, but this only searches in the repositories you have enabled.
<sokuban> h3sp4wn: How do I remove the package? It won't let me and complains about how it needs to be installed to fulfil unmet dependancies
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: What happens if you go on actions install and remove packages ?
<chavo> MidMark, I got googleearth to run as user. I installed it in my ~ but all the files were owned by root, then I just sudo chown chavo .google-earth -R and I can run it
<sokuban> h3sp4wn: the thing talks about how these packages are going to be installed for dependancies, but umm how do you delete it? I tried '-' '!' but I don't think that is what I want to use, as the thing isn't even installed.
<TheHighChild> Any folks know of problems playing cd's on dapper?
<DarkRavenMixage> how to set another language in kubuntu?? i can see only us english in the list...
<h3sp4wn> sokuban: What is the name of the package ?
<MidMark> chavo: I know but I don't want to install for N users in my system :)
<TheHighChild> DarkRavenMixage: You'll probably need to get the language packs
<sokuban> h3sp4wn: libsdl1.2debian-all
<h3sp4wn> sukuban: sudo dpkg -P libsdl1.2debian-all
<haider> join #linuxin.dk
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: with googleearth %f starts but fails to create its own dirs... continuing to try
<DarkRavenMixage> thehighchild i try to reinstall
<DarkRavenMixage> them
<Raven301> New to kubuntu, making the switch from Mandriva ...
<Raven301> How do I get to the hardware settings (eg sound card driver info or to change it)??
<MidMark> chavo: you have right, just change .google-earth owner
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: change .google-earth owner with your user in your home
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: It does work if you just install it as your user
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: nope I have installed via sudo and changed the owner of .google-earth in the home and it works
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: of course it works installing via user, but it works only for that user ;)
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Only me uses this computer
<Hhhhh> question: how do I get nexuiz's sound working properly?
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: anyway I prefer not installing software in my home
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: At least it has an uninstall program
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Or script
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: where?
<TheHighChild> Anyone have trouble with Kate not starting from the command line?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: /usr/local/google-earth/uninstall
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: yes but I prefere deb file, they have uninstall too :)
<Healot> starting "kate"  from terminal... no
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: I don't like using checkinstall (would rather just install it manually) debuild is alot better than that though really (and my preferred way)
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: is there a deb of google earth (i.e made properly ?)
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: haven't seen for now
<chavo> Ok I figured out how to install and let users run it
<chavo> run -> sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin --nochown
<chavo> then you can put it in /usr/local and still run it as user
<chavo> If you have a lot of ram and diskspace go to the config and crank up the cache to the max
<james_xxx> how would i go about accessing xorg.conf?
<james_xxx> sudo nano xorg.conf?
<chavo> james_xxx, that'll work
<james_xxx> chavo: ty
<Raven301> What is the command for the Control Center in Kubuntu??
<h3sp4wn> kcontrol
<james_xxx> actually, when i sudo nano xorg.conf..... i don't get xorg.conf lol
<h3sp4wn> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<james_xxx> ahhh
<james_xxx> ty h3sp4wn
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: I've switched from Mandriva, there it was MCC .. Looking for the section to change drivers for sound card etc??
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: so is that still kcontrol?
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: The sound stuff should be done automatically
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: What do you mean by change drivers is the wrong driver being loaded or do you have 2 soundcards
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: looking to see what driver is loaded
<stn> System Information for    [ antrax ] 
<stn> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.12-10-386
<stn> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ 2162.800 Mhz   4276.22 Bogomips
<stn> HD Info                   200GB total storage capacity
<stn> Memory                    207.195/1012.35MB
<stn> Processes                 94
<stn> Uptime                    52 min
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: Is sound not working ?
<visik7> googleearth for linux gtk installer app in qt
<visik7> lol
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: yes but I'm trying something out and need to see what driver it's using ... New to kubuntu ... Switch from Mandriva today
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: in mandriva i just typed mcc and the control center came up and I could change drivers setup the firewall etc
<stn> who install the xgl program
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: cat /proc/asound/cards && ls -R /proc/asound/card0/ should tell you what you need to know
<stn> for dapperr
<leafw> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<visik7> !aiglx
<ubotu> [aiglx]  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: ok thanks but is there something like mcc for kubuntu?
<stn> ubuntu
<stn> no
<stn> kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: I don't know what mcc is
<leafw> stn : same thing.
<stn> have a lite diferences
<stn> is no same
<stn> the program compiz
<stn> y not same in kubuntu to ubuntu
<Raven301> it's the control center where you can change modem net info drivers hard drive info etc
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: Don't know I just use the standard linux tools - System Settings is probably about the closest
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: It's using oss the sound card ... I want it to use alsa ... how would I change  it??
<Raito> For some reason, with Ktorrent the download stops and it gives me Error: Error: Reading past the end of the file /home/raito/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor0/cache/nameoffileintorrent What happened?
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: How do you know it is supported by alsa ?
<Raven301> be I've used it before and that is what I need for testing E17 module
<h3sp4wn> Raven301: How do you know that it is using oss ?
<Raven301> the command you gave me
<h3sp4wn> just because oss_mixer is there it doesn't mean you are using oss
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: oh ... ok ... but System Settings is what i'm looking for thanks
<h3sp4wn> Try running aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav (if that works alsa is working)
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: thanks ... so aplay is for alsa?
<h3sp4wn> arecord, aplay - command-line sound recorder and player for ALSA soundcard driver (first line of man aplay)
<Raven301> h3sp4wn: big thanks :)
<bojan> i just upgraded to dapper
<bojan> and its really messed up =[
<bojan> like nothing shows up in my taskbar
<bojan> there were no buttons in it
<bojan> and i had to add the buttons (Kmenu etc...) manually
<bojan> and no applications show up in it
<bojan> if I minimize an app I have to Alt+Tab to it to get it back
<bojan> anyone know whats up?
<Sanne> bojan, I don't know what's happened to you, but you could add the taskbar applet back to the panel by right clicking -> add to panel
<bojan> i did that
<Sanne> oh
<bojan> but for example i have konversation open now, there is no item in the taskbar for konversation
<bojan> k nvm
<bojan> my kicker was completely messed for some reason
<Sanne> bojan, did you get it worked out?
<bojan> yes i think so
<Sanne> bojan, what did you do (so I know what to do if it happens to me)?
<bojan> i added taskbar as u said
<bojan> i thought i already did that though
<bojan> sorry
<bojan> so i did it again
<Sanne> bojan, ah, ok, no worries :)
<ryanakca> "68020 processor or better" = 686?
<SurfnKid> whoa
<SurfnKid> I guess this is better than xubuntu
<SurfnKid> thats a lot of people
<ryanakca> SurfnKid: just because more people use it doesn't mean it's better...
<SurfnKid> good point
<SurfnKid> thats why im in xubuntu
<SurfnKid> :)
<ryanakca> this about it... More people use windows... but that doesn't make it better than linux... :)
<SurfnKid> makes it more dependent
<bleaked> how might one do a system wide dependency check and fix?  (preferably with aptitude)
<kkathman> dependency check??? hmm dont know why you'd need that
<kkathman> when you install, it does that at the same time
<bleaked> kkathman: well, you see, i turned a good friend onto *ubuntu.. he played with both livecds, my tricked out kde pc, and still decided on a gnome-centric desktop.. so whatever, i encouraged it and he installed.  since he's new to linux, i have had to help him out a little bit.. for somethings i needed to know the gnome desktop, so i installed the ubuntu-desktop package for this purpous.  time has passed and i need not help him, and so since
<bleaked> make sense?
<bleaked> kkathman: did you get my msg?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> well if you installed everything to completion...including the gnome, I dont think you should have any issues
<bleaked> kkathman: ok, i just saw my own quit msg and i wasn't sure if it went through..
<kkathman> only if you have hard-installed some other component, or compiled your own..etc
<kkathman> there might be a compatibility, but you'd probably know by now
<kkathman> worse case, copy your $HOME over to a cd or something and reinstall...its not that big of a deal :)
<becster> Anyone know of a workaround for the sharing module in kcontrol? To get it working etc?
<bleaked> another question for the channel.. when i had kde installed on my deb box, in konq, there was an option to split the view into two windows.. (i see how to do that in kubuntu), but you could also turn one of the split views into a terminal that was linked to actions you did in the graphical file browser..
<kkathman> howdy Snake :)
<Snake> kkathman: heyy
<Snake> kkathman: spending more time in here?
<kkathman> Snake:  sigh...Im always here, in #suse and in ##windows :)
<kkathman> I run all three
<Snake> kkathman: I know, but you seem to be chillin in here more :)
<Snake> kkathman: as you did see me come in (unless your constantly rotating your screen)
<kkathman> Snake:  I have kvirc so I dont need to rotate the screens..I see them all at once
<kkathman> I dont like that tabbed stuff
<kkathman> like Konversation
<Snake> kkathman: ahh gotcha
<Snake> kkathman: yes them evil evil tabs :P
<kkathman> heh
<DaSkreech> Snake: The kwin tabs?
<kkathman> wb Snake
<hybrid> Snake: nice disco
<Snake> kkathman: sorry I got pwned by a n00b that said /disco would make a neat ascii art thing.
<kkathman> uh oh
<kkathman> lol
<RawSewage> http://earth.google.com/
<bojan> i have no soundi have no sound in dapper now =[volumes seem ok. sound settings same as before. any ideas?
<RawSewage> new version of Google Earth released today, and first time native Linux version
<DaSkreech> World Wind
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: Yep. And it works on amd64. :P
<RawSewage> I dont have 64 bit
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: Maybe not, but I do, and sometimes things need a bit of convincing to run. :)
<RawSewage> just think of yourself as a pioneer
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Mitja> What's the postfix for konqueror to open a new tab?
<DaSkreech> Mitja: Sorry?
<Mitja> konqueror %u opens a new konqueror, what opens a new tab inside already opened konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Ah.. Not sure
<Mitja> How can setup default mount point for removable media like usbdisk?
<kkathman> Mitja:  you'll need to set your browser settings to open in the current window
<kkathman> at least that works in FFox and Opera
<CheeseBurgerMan> kkathman: In opera you can do 'opera --newtab' to get a new tab. Dunno about Firefox/Konqueror
<kkathman> gosh I never really worried...just set the settings in the browser...works for me :)
<Healot> Mitja: you can set the entry manually in fstab
<Mitja> Healot, I can
<Healot> but the device name might change...
<Mitja> Healot, how often?
<Healot> so I suggest to keep it dynamic...
<jagch> hi, i'm new to linux, and created another account for my wife, but in that account I can not mount the hard/usb drives ... is something related to permissions?
<Healot> Mitja: if you pull the device off and plug it in back without properly umounting the device
<Healot> but if you're sure the device name doesn't change, then you can keep the entry in fstab
<Mitja> Speaking of umounting, how do I create an icon on the destkop?
<DaSkreech> jagch: How do you mount drives in your account?
<jagch> well, in my account they are mounted when kubuntu starts
<DrBair> Mitja: the new account will need to be in the plugdev group
<Healot> in KDE, you can add Device icon manually... and add the entry of a device listed in fstab
<DaSkreech> jagch: ah.
<DrBair> jagch: last one was for you, sorry
<Snake__> kkathman: you here
<Snake__> kkathman: come on!! ping ping ping!
<jagch> when i switch to the another session i can see the hard drives, but only can read the one where kubuntu is installed
<Kadran> MidMark: hi
<Mitja> Healot, thank you
<DaSkreech> hahaha!!onehundredeleven!!
<DaSkreech> Beats of Rage is released for Linux :-)
<Snake__> DaSkreech: whats that
<newuserAK> does anybody know what "mrv8k: probe of 0000:07:00.0 failed with error -2" means when im trying to access my pcmcia wifi card?
<DaSkreech> http://www.senileteam.com/borinfo.php
<Snake__> DaSkreech: cool
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Snake__> I half wish I had a dance pad for stepmania
* DaSkreech needs to get a deb rolling
<RawSewage> how do you install a .bin file again
<RawSewage> !bin
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RawSewage
<RawSewage> !.bin
<ubotu> RawSewage: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: try ./file.bin
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> no
<Mitja> Anybody knows where are removable media settings?
<CheeseBurgerMan> RawSewage: Make sure you make it executable.
<RawSewage> oh
<jagch> correction... i created a new user, when i login as that user i can see hard/usb drives (they indicate to be mounted), but i'm not allowed to read their content ... anyone can help me?
<RawSewage> ok ty
<imbrandon> menmel
<imbrandon> is gonna die
<imbrandon> haha
<svivian> Good evening all, having a problem with 6.06 display configuration: When I go in to configure the screen configuration, I click Administrator mode, start making modification, everything seems to be fine, but I can't apply any of my changes. I have an ATI FireGL card (which was apparently detected properly), and have dual monitors (I am trying to set it up as one wide screen).
<kyle_> Hey, how do I reinstall the boot menu? it wants to boot into windows all the time
<svivian> kyle_: Edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<svivian> kyle_: Count the number of "title"s you see, starting at 0, until you reach the WIndows line, then change the Default number to that number you reached. Save, and reboot (you will need to sudo in order to edit that file).
<RawSewage> Google Earth is running me in slow software mode
<DrBair> RawSewage: got video drivers?
<RawSewage> yes, it worked on Windows
<DrBair> RawSewage: but do you have video drivers installed in linux?
<RawSewage> I guess not
<Healot> RawSewage: you enabled 3D acceleration?
<RawSewage> how do I do that
<RawSewage> no
<DrBair> what vid card do you have?
<Healot> depends on what graphics adapter you have
<RawSewage> I dont know
<RawSewage> how do I find out
<DrBair> run lspci and look for it in there
<DrBair> in a terminal window
<RawSewage> ok
<Healot> or just open the KDE Info Center
<DrBair> that too...
<Healot> X server section
<RawSewage> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]  (rev a3)
<DrBair> i wish i knew how to make ubotu do stuff
<RawSewage> I navigated to the KDE control module for hardware
<DrBair> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Healot> that one...
<DrBair> wow, i am just good
<DrBair> :-)
<DrBair> RawSewage: check out the link
<RawSewage> the generic NVIDIA GEForce4 driver is already installed
<DrBair> use adept instead of synaptic obviously
<RawSewage> the generic NVIDIA GEForce4 driver is already installed.  should I still visit that link?
<DrBair> the generic driver does not have 3D acceleration
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> Im at the list of drivers I can use
<RawSewage> I just need to know which one to choose
<RawSewage> ok, I'll follow the instructions on that page.  ty
<kwtm> How do I get rid of Katapult?  It keeps intercepting my favourite key combination, Alt-Space.
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get --purge remove katapult
<RawSewage> you dont have to get rid of it.  just go to the menu editor, select Katapult, and it gives you options
<DrBair> kwtm: or just killall katapult
<svivian> Good evening all, having a problem with 6.06 display configuration: When I go in to configure the screen configuration, I click Administrator mode, start making modification, everything seems to be fine, but I can't apply any of my changes. I have an ATI FireGL card (which was apparently detected properly), and have dual monitors (I am trying to set it up as one wide screen).
<DaSkreech> kwtm: Alt+space
<DaSkreech> Then Ctrl+C
<DaSkreech> change the shortcut key to something else
<kwtm> DaSkreech, DrBair, imbrandon: Thanks.  Didn't know that.  RawSewage: Tell me more.  Katapult is in the menu?  I can't find it anywhere; it seems to have insinuated itself into the system.  I think it's useful, if only I could change the activating key combo.
<RawSewage> Utilities
<DaSkreech> kwtm: Follow my instructions
* DaSkreech puts on the mandrake gesture
<Cayou> Hi guys, Screensaver not turning on here, happenned to anyone?
<kwtm> DaSkreech: Will try.
<DrBair>  Cayou: do you have the start automatically checkbox checked?
<RawSewage> follow DaSkreech's instructions then
<Cayou> DrBair: Yes, but it doesn't start..
<kwtm> DaSkreech, RawSewage: Thank you!  I have been tearing my hair out.  It would be nice if it showed up on the system tray (which I have now set it to do) so that I can at least get a context menu.
<RawSewage> I think the Alt+Space might be hard-coded
<RawSewage> now that I look at it
<kwtm> RawSewage: No, I have changed it to Win+Space
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: Doubt it
<RawSewage> ok
<DrBair> Cayou: does it go to a blank screen when it should pull up the screen saver?
<DaSkreech> Try Alt+Space then Ctrl+C
<kwtm> RawSewage: It makes much more sense to make window management key combos use the Win key, since otherwise the key is completely useless.  I have no idea what the Windows users use it for.
<Cayou> DrBair: No, it just doesn't do anything
<RawSewage> cool
<RawSewage> Windows pops up the Start Menu I think
<Ultrannosaur> hey DaSkreech
<CaBlGuY> !seen Hobsee
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'hobsee', CaBlGuY
<Ultrannosaur> this is AMEGALUSX if you're wondering
<DaSkreech> Yup?
<imbrandon> !seen hobbsee
<ubotu> hobbsee <n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 10h 38m 29s ago, saying: '@time sydney'.
<kwtm> DaSkreech: good call.  KDE is so infinitely configurable, which is why I chose it over GNOME.
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> I Was :)
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  she's slippin..  :p
<Ultrannosaur> lol
<NthDegree> kwtm windows use Windows Key + M for minimise all windows, pressing it on it's own brings up start menu, and Windows Key + E calls up windows explorer (file manager part)
<DaSkreech> Yeah sometimes a pain in the butt configurable
<Ultrannosaur> and this isnt even the name i wanted...im usiing windows mirc right now
<DaSkreech> Haha :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<kwtm> DaSkreech: Yes, but you can configure to be a pain in your Left Butt, your Right Butt, or your Cigarette Butt.
<CaBlGuY> yur in winblowz ....   Sawwree d00d..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<DaSkreech> kwtm: At least you can choose what kolour pain in the butt :)
<DaSkreech> Ultrannosaur: Whats Up?
<DrBair> Cayou: does it work if you test the screensaver?
<CaBlGuY> imbrandon, got a sec??
<Cayou> DrBair: yes, perfectly
<Ultrannosaur> i dont even know how to change my name
<imbrandon> sup CaBlGuY
<imbrandon> Ultrannosaur, /nick <new name>
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ultrannosaur: /nick <nick>
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dang it, I'm slow. :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<kwtm> Hey, didn't my system tray use to have two rows, so that four icons could fit onto a square?  How come all the icons are in a horizontal row now and taking up precious screen real estate?
<Official_C> DaSkreech: thanks
<CaBlGuY> imbrandon well, I got access to my slave win. partition but I don't have permision to write or save stuff to it. Can ya guide me thorugh that??  or point me in the right direction....
<FreshPrince> hi @ all
<DaSkreech> Cool though I didn't help with that :)
<imbrandon> kwtm, adjust the height of kicker in systemsettings --> appearance
<CaBlGuY> greets FreshPrince
<FreshPrince> does anybody use kubuntu on a notebook?
<Official_C> haha, my bad, read the wrong name
<kwtm> imbrandon: will try.  Thx
<Official_C> thank you CHeeseburgerman
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, sure
<CaBlGuY> not on a notebook..   nope..
<CheeseBurgerMan> FreshPrince: I do.
<Cayou> Anyone has problems with Screensaver?
<kkathman> Cayou what kind of probs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Notebook, and AMD64...I guess I like challenges. :)
<Cayou> It doesnt start
<kkathman> Cayou:  you have to make sure your power mgmt is on
<FreshPrince> CheeseBurgerMan: it doesnt suck with kde on a laptop?.. because u must klick around with the touch screen.. doesn sucks?
<kkathman> its a little known quirk in KDE
<kwtm> imbrandon: Kicker height not found in System Settings > Appearance.  Do you mean System Settings > Panel?  I guess I could adjust the size of the panel, but I hadn't touched it before, and I don't want it too large...
<CheeseBurgerMan> FreshPrince: I disabled the tap-to-click.
<Cayou> kkathman: how?
<kkathman> Cayou:  just turn on your display power management and run the times as high as you can
<imbrandon> kwtm, just make it < 48pix to make two rows of icons
<FreshPrince> CheeseBurgerMan: how u mean?
<kwtm> imbrandon: ok, will try
<kkathman> Cayou:  rt click the desktop, configure desktop...choose display and then the power mgmt tab
<CheeseBurgerMan> FreshPrince: When I tap my touchpad, the laptop doesn't interpret it as a left click. By default, it does.
<Cayou> I don't get the power mgmt tab
<kkathman> Cayou  its called Power Control
<LiteHedded> ok i did the dist-upgrade and I dont think it worked
<Cayou> kkathman : do you mean the option to turn the monitor off after a set time? (Power Saving)?
* DaSkreech gets busy. Shout at me if you want me
<kkathman> Cayou:  Right click the desktop, choose "Configure Desktop".. on the left choose DISPLAY...then go to the Power control tab
<kkathman> then enable power control
<Cayou> kkathman : there is no DISPLAY :(
<kkathman> WHAT??
<kwtm> imbrandon: Damn, making the panel thinner doesn't make the system tray (is that same as "kicker", or is "kicker" the whole panel?) take up two rows.  I tried making it thicker, thick enough that now the taskbar is three rows by n columns, and still the system tray is only one single horizontal row of icons.  Is there some way of adjust the icon size itself?  I'll have to look around.
<kkathman> Cayou:  what happens when you right click on the desktop?
<Cayou> I got : Background, Behavior, Multiple Desktops and Screen Saver
<LiteHedded> ok i did the dist-upgrade and I dont think it worked
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> weird
<Cayou> kkathman: I did find a Power Saving tab under System Settings in the menu, the only option there is to turn off the monitor after a set period of time
<Sebastian> hey, i had a partition for windows and another for kubuntu, i remember i had downloaded some drive so i could open the kubuntu partition from windows but now i can't, i go to my computer and click on W:// and it says it's not been formatted asks me if i want to format it and i say no but it won't let me open it
<svivian> anyone?
<kkathman> Cayou:  try this instead...   alt-f2  type kcontrol... choose peripherals then display
<RawSewage> Ok, I think I got it working
<svivian> Also, just downloaded a bunch of packages. For some reason the X screensaver doesn't show up in the menu like it did for Kubuntu 5.10
<Cayou> kkathman, same option to turn the monitor off after a time, but I only want the screensaver
<rredd4> I tried to install kubuntu onto an existing ext3 partition, when I got to the swap part, the installer could not see it.  I was using the desktop cd, dapper.   not sure why it would not allow me to use existing swap..
<kkathman> Cayou:  thats weird
<kkathman> I guess kubuntu disabled that option
<rredd4> I was putting it over debian
<kkathman> sux
<kwtm> imbrandon: Holy cow.  I think I know what happened.  I was running Grip.  When I closed it and its icon disappeared from the system tray, everything went back to two rows.  Probably because Grip is a GNOME application and doesn't know how to behave in a KDE tray.
<kkathman> Im on SUSE right now...maybe somone can tell you where the display power saving is
<imbrandon> heh
<Cayou> kkathman, you were saying :"run the times as high as you can"... what did you mean?
<kkathman> Cayou:  on the power control tab on my install, you can determine how long a time there is before the display shuts off
<kkathman> Cayou:  stand-by, suspend and power off times
<imbrandon> Cayou, on kubuntu goto system setting ---> display ---> power tab ( last one )
<Official_C> is anyone here good at writing shell scripts?
<imbrandon> uncheck that box
<svivian> Anyone have any thoughts on why I can't apply changes in the display System Settings?
<Cayou> kkathman : I don't want the display to shut off, only the screensaver. Also, I don't have the stand-by, suspend options
<kkathman> imbrandon:  no he wants to set that to get the screensaver to work
<kkathman> KDE has a quirk that the screensaver wont engage unles power mgmt is enabled (dumb but true)
<imbrandon> kkathman, that has nothing to do with the screen saver
<kkathman> well actually it does :)
<kkathman> seemingly it shouldnt
<kkathman> hehe
<imbrandon> kkathman, mine works fine without pwr mgmt
<kkathman> you have to enable it first..then you cant turn it off :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I learned that from #kde
<Cayou> kkathman : oh... I see.. that's a weird bug...  The problem is my monitor is getting a little old and it needs to be "warm" to work properly, if it shuts dows it gets cold ... (I know, time to buy new monitor...)
<kkathman> yah they think its weird too
<kkathman> hehe
<CaBlGuY> kkathman: my SS works just fine and I haven't messed with the power save stuff at all...
<kkathman> CaBlGuY:  what KDE vers
<CaBlGuY> 3.5
<Cayou> kkathman, I'll try that and stop typing for a minute, brb
<kkathman> 3.5 what?
<imbrandon> 3.5.2 and 3.5.3
<imbrandon> on mine
<imbrandon> ;)
<kkathman> both?
<kkathman> at the same time?
<kkathman> lol
<imbrandon> i have many diffrent boxes here i develope with ;)
<imbrandon> and yes one has both
<imbrandon> actualy both + kde4 svn
<imbrandon> ;)
<kkathman> I have 3.5.2 on kubuntu and 3.5.3 on SUSE
<CaBlGuY> 3.5 KDE
<imbrandon> all my boxes are kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> brb
<kkathman> CaBlGuY:  I meant  3.5.0, 3.5.1, 3.5.2, or 3.5.3 :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> its ok
<kkathman> np
<Healot> you meant ubuntu with KDE ?
<Healot> hehe
<kkathman> ubuntu w/KDE = Kubuntu :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> bbl
<CaBlGuY> Oh..  ya silly..   it's 3.5.0 I believe../.
<Cayou> kkathman: still won't work... oh well..
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, type /sysinfo
<CheeseBurgerMan> CaBlGuY: Dapper comes with 3.5.2 by default.
<Cayou> Sysinfo for 'steve-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2999 MHz (5996 bogomips), , RAM: 313/502MB, 96 proc's, 5.45h up
<RawSewage> Google EArth works great on Linux
<Healot> you tried it? with 3D acceleration
<imbrandon> RawSewage, depends on your box , not for everyone ..... http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot5.png
<CaBlGuY> not givin me anything when I type /sysinfo
<RawSewage> imbrandon, did you get todays Linux release
<CaBlGuY> CheeseBurgerMan:  I installed base Ubuntu and then installed KDE after the fact
<imbrandon> RawSewage, thats todays linux release
<imbrandon> ;)
<RawSewage> why is it doing that
<imbrandon> exactly, thats why i said not for everyone ;)
<RawSewage> and why did you make your LInux look like Windows
<LiteHedded> ok i did the dist-upgrade and I dont think it worked
<imbrandon> RawSewage, becouse i can
<imbrandon> LiteHedded, why do you say that ?
<RawSewage> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> CaBlGuY: Doesn't matter, you'll still get the default version unless you added a non-default repo for a later version.
<LiteHedded> in my start menu it still says 5.10
<CheeseBurgerMan> CaBlGuY: In your Konversation type '/sysinfo'
<imbrandon> did you reboot after the upgrade ?
<CaBlGuY> ok, gimme a sec
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, in konvorsation no konsole
<LiteHedded> yea I rebooted imbrandon
<imbrandon> ahh wait
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, you not on konversation you using a gnome irc client
<imbrandon> thats why
<imbrandon> [21:33]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from CaBlGuY: xchat-gnome 0.11 Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 [i686] 
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK then, paste the results of 'kded --version'
<imbrandon> LiteHedded, type "cat /etc/issue.net" in a konsole and tell me what it says
<LiteHedded> k lemme try it
<LiteHedded> lemme join here from the linux machine
<GullyFoyle> how do i get ksmoothdock to start automatically? do i put it in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<CaBlGuY> yes, actually I am using Gnome IRC client while logged into KDE environemtn.. :P
<imbrandon> GullyFoyle, a link you it yes
<LiteHedded> says it's still breezy imbrandon
<LiteHedded> ok back
<LiteHedded> still here imbrandon?
<CaBlGuY> so, imbrandon I would have to switch over to use the /sysinfo then yes?
<imbrandon> LiteHedded, ok hold on PM we'll get you fixed up
<LiteHedded> okie dokie
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, i personaly wouldent use a gnome client on kde but in konsole type what CheeseBurgerMan said and it wqill do the same thing
<CaBlGuY> imbrandon well, yur not me. ;)
<svivian> Sysinfo for 'CSASYSADMINL': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)DCPU3.20GHz at 2800 MHz (6405 bogomips), , RAM: 901/1011MB, 106 proc's, 54.25min up
<svivian> anyone?
<CaBlGuY> I actually kinda like the Gnome environment better, I'm a "minimalist" but KDE visualy looks nicer..
<svivian> anyone?
* svivian needs some help with Admin mode not working in Display settings or Printers apparently
<Healot> CaBlGuY: if you're a minimalist, you should choose xfce or twm ...
<GullyFoyle> i like fluxbox with kde support, it's blazing fast
* svivian just installed Dapper from the DVD. Everything went in fine, but pieces seem to be missing
<CaBlGuY> Healot:  what r thoze?
<CheeseBurgerMan> svivian: Try running 'kdesu kcontrol' - that way you won't need to use Admin mode
<Official_C> anyone try xgl?
<CaBlGuY> Official_C:  I got it installed yes..
<Official_C> i saw a demo video of it today...its pretty sick
<Official_C> CaBleGuy: how do you like it
<CaBlGuY> Official_C:  works good for me...  seems to anyway..
<CaBlGuY> no probs thus far..
<Official_C> cawhat kinda specs do you have?
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: Just tried that. I get errors:
<svivian> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<svivian>   Major opcode:  145
<svivian>   Minor opcode:  3
<svivian>   Resource id:  0x0
<svivian> Failed to open device
<svivian> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<svivian>   Major opcode:  145
<svivian>   Minor opcode:  3
<svivian>   Resource id:  0x0
<svivian> Failed to open device
<NthDegree> CaBlGuY if you are a minimalist then use xubuntu and expert setup to install only the base system and manually apt-get the parts you want from there
<NthDegree> :p anyway's i'm off to bed
<NthDegree> night :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> svivian: OK then, run 'sudo -i' and then run 'kcontrol'
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: I think something got missed in the install.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, apparently.
<CheeseBurgerMan> can you run 'systemsettings' ?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmmm
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: Cannot connect to X server
<CaBlGuY> well, once I learn Linux like I need to, I'll get right on that.. :p
<CaBlGuY> brb
<ubuntu> hmm
<ubuntu> 6.06 is damn nice.
<CheeseBurgerMan> svivian: What can you run?
<GullyFoyle> how do i add a pager to my taskbar?
<svivian> adept runs fine, other regular apps run fine. Terminal is ok
<CaBlGuY> well, I aint got Konversation..  :/
<CaBlGuY> I'm in KSirc now..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<svivian> I just run into problems with the "Administrator Mode" button
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm, what can you run as root?
<nivek> everything?
<nivek> >.>
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: give me an example.
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: just ran xscreensaver. It barked at me, so I know it is installed. However, it never showed up on the menu like it did in 5.10
<CheeseBurgerMan> krita, gwenview
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: I keep getting "cannot connect to X server"
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm not sure what's wrong with it. :(
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: Is there an easy way to reinstall X?
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can reconfigure it easily. I'm not sure about reinstalling.
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: Or rather, is there a package on which all the other X packs depend, so I can remove it and reinstall?
<CheeseBurgerMan> To be perfectly honest, I'm not sure.
<imbrandon> svivian, type "xhost +" as your normal user before trying to run an x app as root
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: It must be installed, or KDE wouldn't run, I'm thinking
<CaBlGuY> brb again...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, I know it's installed, I just dont know what package. ;)
<barros_> hi all.. i've just noticed a package called linux-kernel-header.. how can I remove (or update) it to my vanilla kernel
<barros_> ?
<svivian> imbrandon: What will that do?
<imbrandon> alloow root to connect to your x server
<svivian> imbrandon: I get: access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<imbrandon> barros sudo apt-get install linux-headers-(`uname -r`)
<imbrandon> svivian, right now try sudo -i
<imbrandon> and kcontrol
<barros_> imbrandon: does it work when I compile a vanilla kernel?
<svivian> imbrandon: I ran xscreensaver again. It launched, but I also saw
<svivian> xscreensaver: warning: $DISPLAY is not set: defaulting to ":0.0".
<svivian> Unknown device ID 5B64, please report. Assuming plain R300.
<imbrandon> yes that gets the current running kernel version app
<barros_> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.16.20
<imbrandon> ahh barros you dident compile from ubuntu sources ?
<barros_> nope.. got it from kernel.org
<imbrandon> ahh then thats where you need to get the source from and unzip it to /usr/src/linux
<imbrandon> you have to do things by hand now that you have done it the un official way
<svivian> imbrandon: I still get ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<imbrandon> svivian, try ....
<imbrandon> svivian, try "export DISPLAY=:0" as root
<CaBlGuY> okey dokey..
<CaBlGuY> Sysinfo for 'none': Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon at 995 MHz (1992 bogomips), , RAM: 932/1010MB, 93 proc's, 20.3h up
<barros_> imbrandon: hmm.. can I just remove all files from linux-kernel-header and then make links by myself?
<svivian> imbrandon: done
<CaBlGuY> there
<barros_> imbrandon: /usr/include/asm and linux
<imbrandon> svivian, now run kcontrol
<imbrandon> if not i got one more thing to try ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<CaBlGuY> this is kinda nice lookin....
<winbond> i need help with setting up raid0 , anyone raided?
<CaBlGuY> got slave but not raided...
<imbrandon> winbond, what exactly do you need help with, ;) we have to have specific questions ;)
<svivian> imbrandon: ok, kcontrol came up, but I still got a bunch of errors:
<svivian> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<svivian>   Major opcode:  145
<imbrandon> svivian, thats ok thats normal
<svivian>   Minor opcode:  3
<svivian>   Resource id:  0x0
<imbrandon> yea
<svivian> Failed to open device
<imbrandon> thats fine
<svivian> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<svivian>   Major opcode:  145
<svivian>   Minor opcode:  3
<svivian>   Resource id:  0x0
<svivian> Failed to open device
<winbond> well , i need to know how to set it up since the grub doesnt install on raided partitions
<imbrandon> thats just means you have extra stuff in xorg.conf
<imbrandon> no biggie
<imbrandon> ignor that stuff
<imbrandon> winbond, yea what you would have to do is have /boot on a non raid device and install grub to that device
<barros_> imbrandon: ok.. i'll recompile using the linux-source tree... it is just a case of make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image, right?
<KuLover> Anyone use a Kubuntu compatible USB micraphone/headset that they could reccomend?
<imbrandon> barros SHOULD be
<barros_> imbrandon: ok.. i wanna keep away from troubles.. :D
<imbrandon> KuLover, i have a logitec one ( not usb ) that works great
<winbond> imbrandon: how can i do that if i only have 2 harddrives?
<imbrandon> barros yea that would be the better solution
<barros_> imbrandon: thanks!!
<KuLover> imbrandon, do you have problems playing music or other sounds wile using it?
<imbrandon> winbond, do software raid and dont use the whole first drive ;)
<imbrandon> KuLover, nope
<imbrandon> winbond, or stick a nother small ide drive laying arroundin there
<james_xxx> streaming video really sucks still in linux
<KuLover> imbrandon, have you ever heard of such a thing? it seems when im voicing with skype, i cant play music
<KuLover> and vise versa
<winbond> imbrandon: software raid on 1 drive ? sounds pointless, i want a raid0 with 2 harddrives
<imbrandon> james_xxx, depends on hardware and codecs and such i love my streaming meadia server ;)
<imbrandon> winbond, no software raid with 2 drives just ....
<james_xxx> imbrandon: i guess i don't know what i have done wrong, but it does not work for me half of the time
<imbrandon> ok winbond when you setup the partitions set /boot and swap to like 1 gig each on the first hdd then set the rest raid and the whole second drive raid
<imbrandon> thten create a md0 raid device
<imbrandon> james_xxx, what kinda of streams and where from and what codecs do you have installed , what bandwidth , a TON of stuff influnces vid streams
<winbond> imbrandon: how can i manually install grub to /boot then grub installs only at the end of the whole setup without giving a choice where to install it
<imbrandon> no no you install grub to the same device /boot is on the first hdd
<svivian> imbrandon: Something is broken in the display manager. With kcontrol running from a terminal window, I can see the calls the application is making, and I keep seeing KeyError and "list index out of range"
<imbrandon> as long as you put /boot on the first hdd you will be fine
<james_xxx> imbrandon: i have cable internet, i have all the codecs from automatix, and i have problems with a lot of streams
<imbrandon> svivian, ok exit out of everything and just do it the old fashion way IE "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from konsole, forget kcontrol for now
<Official_C> this is a stupid question but, in a strictly console Unix environment, how do you see graphical applications?
<winbond> imbrandon: what if i only leave /boot as a non raided partition , will that work?
<svivian> imbrandon: ok, do I need to bail from KDE completely, or can I run that from terminal, and what am I getting myself into?
<imbrandon> run that from term is fine
<CheeseBurgerMan> svivian: That command reconfigures X.
<imbrandon> just restart kde when done
<svivian> imbrandon: thx
<imbrandon> winbond, yes should
<svivian> CheeseBurgerMan: thx
<Official_C> was that too stupid of a question to answer?
<svivian> bee back soon
<imbrandon> Official_C, sorry i missed the question
<imbrandon> what was it ?
<winbond> imbrandon: ok , thank you
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> Official_C, looks like you need to install an x server
<imbrandon> is your anwser
<imbrandon> hard to tell without more details
<imbrandon> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<imbrandon> hrm quieted down fast ;)
<imbrandon> soooo hows it going CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm fine. Just looking at cool Drupal modules.
<CheeseBurgerMan> You?
<imbrandon> nadda, got wrapped up helping like 30 ppl at one time yet again ;)
<imbrandon> time to do some compiles now
<imbrandon> ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, so I saw. ;)
<imbrandon> heh my whole log is red from imbrandon everywhere
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> brb
* DaSkreech tackles the hobbed one with gusto and pillows
<Hobbsee> !tell lnxKDE about packagingguide
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hiya
<CaBlGuY> HOwdy Hobbsee  o/
<CaBlGuY> jerwin:  u in Colorado by chance?
<jerwin> a'yuh
<jerwin> cablguy... must be don
<jerwin> :-)
<CaBlGuY> ummmm  is that a yes then ..  :)
<jerwin> yes
<CaBlGuY> cool, what can u tell me about it, I'm lookin to move there soon..
<jerwin> Been here my whole life.  Not a bad place to live.
<CaBlGuY> cool..  PM
<LiteHedded> imbrandon still here?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to know his trick on getting the Kmenu to look like the XP Start..
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow:  why on earth would u want that???  :-O
<Jack_Sparrow> Just for fun..
<CaBlGuY> Oh, to fake peeeps out huh??  :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jack_Sparrow: KBFX
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep.
<Jack_Sparrow> So I need to search for KBFX?
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow, mine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jack_Sparrow: http://kbfx.org ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahhhh
<imbrandon> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/
<imbrandon> CheeseBurgerMan, i have all the graphics and such on my page that he's looking for too ;)
<imbrandon> plus kbfx and the kwin deco
<imbrandon> ;)
<winbond> what dir is the repo list in ?
<Hobbsee> hey CaBlGuY
<imbrandon>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> dident see ya sneek in
<winbond> ok , ty , brainfart
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> heya
<Tofumanchu> anybody know if there is a place I can monitor Ubuntu checkins?  There's an ACPI fix that I just gotta have ...
<Hobbsee> Tofumanchu: lists.ubuntu.com - the dapper changes one?
<Hobbsee> or launchpad
<Tofumanchu> well, I've got the launchpad bug #, but no way to associate that to a commit of some sort.
<Hobbsee> what bug number?
<Tofumanchu> #39315:
* Tofumanchu could just not understand the launchpad site...
<ChefWill> does anyone know if i install the kubuntu desktop package from ubuntu if itwill uninstall firefox/other programs?
<DaSkreech> It wont
<yylex> ChefWill: no.
<ChefWill> im thinking about switching to KDE
<Hobbsee> Tofumanchu: looking.  and it's nto easy to understand
<Tofumanchu> thx!
<RawSewage> Kubuntu has FF
<ChefWill> i know that, i dint know if itd mess it up
<RawSewage> I use Konqueror though
<Lunar_Raven> kde > gnome
<Lunar_Raven> :)
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: not unless you insatll it.
<Lunar_Raven> I've been using konqeuror too, pretty good browser minus a few issues
<RawSewage> I didnt install FF
<RawSewage> and it came with the installation
<RawSewage> Im almost positive
<Lunar_Raven> firefox comes with kubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> i think..
<Lunar_Raven> herm, maybe not actually
<Tofumanchu> I had to apt-get ff
<RawSewage> I didnt
<Tofumanchu> with a fresh dapper install
<Lunar_Raven> Yeah I remember, I used automatix for ff
<RawSewage> so did I
<Hobbsee> Tofumanchu: it looks like it's been put in...i think
<Hobbsee> still trying to figure if it has or not
<RawSewage> Automatix for FF is old school
<Tofumanchu> hehe, I haven't seen the kernel-modules package in my update list...
<Lunar_Raven> either way you can just download the package from the firefox website and untar it
<RawSewage> why would you do that
<Lunar_Raven> or apt-get of course
<Lunar_Raven> if you're too lazy to bother with repos
<Lunar_Raven> :D
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install firefox  will install 1.5.0.4 ;)
* ChefWill is tempted to install kubuntu-desktop
<Tofumanchu> doit ChefWill
<nixternal> do it ChefWill...it is a much better experience :)
<Lunar_Raven> kde is my favorite desktop
<Lunar_Raven> ever
<imbrandon> kde ftw ;)
<RawSewage> ok, Linus
<ChefWill> i can do it thru commandline cant i?
<RawSewage> Mark Shuttleworth uses Kubuntu
<imbrandon> ChefWill, yes
<Hobbsee> Tofumanchu: you could probably contact him - there are changes, but i cant see that exact bug in the changelog - but i'm not sure if they actually ptu them in
<Hobbsee> if it's marked as fix released, itshould be there
<ChefWill> its installing ;x
<Lunar_Raven> ubuntu makes it simple to install kde
<Kyral> RawSewage: I fail to see the point :P
* Hobbsee asks.
<ChefWill> 400MB, wow
<ChefWill> there goes my hdd space
<Lunar_Raven> haha
<RawSewage> you fail to see the point that the founder of Ubuntu uses Kubuntu?
<Kyral> Granted I use KDE but you make it seem like a big deal lol
<ChefWill> :P
<Lunar_Raven> its big
<Tofumanchu> Great...  Thanks for all the help Hobbsee!
<Kyral> RawSewage: I fail to see the place where I am supposed to give a damn
<Lunar_Raven> I thought everyone used kde o.O
<RawSewage> said the Gnome user
<Kyral> *twitch*
<RawSewage> lol
<Kyral> Hobbsee: can I teach him something?
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'HyperDream': Linux 2.6.16-beyond running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2100+ at 1734 MHz (3470 bogomips), HD: 245/432GB, RAM: 783/1011MB, 85 proc's, 6.23d up
<Kyral> Qt: 3.3.6
<Kyral> KDE: 3.5.3
<Kyral> kde-config: 1.0
<RawSewage> what
<Kyral> Said the Arch User and package maintainer
<Kyral> :D
<RawSewage> oh
<Lunar_Raven> I tried gnome awhile back
<Lunar_Raven> it's too simplistic
<Hobbsee> Kyral: nice, hehe
<RawSewage> so youd know if FF comes with Kubuntu or not
<Lunar_Raven> and there's like..no way to configure it
<CaBlGuY> Lunar_Raven:  EXACTLY..
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: yes, and it doesnt.
<Lunar_Raven> not like kde
<Kyral> I don't use Ubuntu any longer
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Lunar_Raven> kde has options for everything
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Kyral> nor Kubuntu or Xubuntu for that matter
<CaBlGuY> Simple is goooooddd
<RawSewage> I couldve sworn I didnt install FF
<CaBlGuY> :)
<RawSewage> Im telling you
<RawSewage> I use konqueror, so why do I have FF
<Lunar_Raven> lol
<RawSewage> Fresh install
<Kyral> and again, I fail to see the point that I am supposed to care what sabdfl or Linus uses as a WM
<Lunar_Raven> I like konqueror now
<Lunar_Raven> I just wish gmail supported it better
<RawSewage> I guess FF was a dependency of something else I installed
<Kyral> On my laptop Fluxbox is the WM of choice
<ChefWill> forward gmail to your pop account
<ChefWill> aw man, evolution isnt going to work now is it
<Lunar_Raven> good point
<RawSewage> speaking of email, how many emails do I have to train before the spam filter catches even 1
<Lunar_Raven> kmail is good
<Kyral> on my Hurd machine...well I don't run X lol
<Lunar_Raven> atleast from what i've seen
<Lunar_Raven> it may lack compared to evolution though
<ChefWill> i have all my mail setup thru evolution
<Lunar_Raven> it should work in kde fine though
<Lunar_Raven> gtk apps work fine in kde
<ChefWill> it wont be integrated though
<Lunar_Raven> integrate how?
<Kyral> ChefWill: gtk2-engines-qt or whatnot
<Lunar_Raven> yeah
<ChefWill> ?
<Lunar_Raven> it'll blend with qt nicely
<Lunar_Raven> gtk-qt draws gtk apps I guess, so they look like qt
<Lunar_Raven> I may have explained that crappy, but yeah..it makes gtk integrate nice
<RawSewage> speaking of email, how many emails do I have to train before the spam filter catches even 1
<ChefWill> maybe kbear will work better now that its running on its native desktop ;/
<regeya> wow,  someone said 'my Hurd machine'
<ChefWill> kubuntu-desktop finished installing, just restart or?
<RawSewage> I should try xDE
<Hawkwind> Hey, a fellow Houstonian running Kubuntu :)
* Hawkwind Looks @ kelly_
<kelly_> hey
<Hawkwind> What part of Houston ?
<kelly_> wow this is cool
<kelly_> southwest
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  I'm in Katy myself
<kelly_> sugarland sorry
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, I used to live and work in Sugarland.  Opened up the Lowe's there actually
<LiteHedded> i just upgraded and I can't start x
<LiteHedded> er kde
<kelly_> trying to get my sound card working
<Mitja> The Win key is suddenly not recognized anymore? How can I fix this?
<crimsun_> kelly_: hold old/new is the computer?
<crimsun_> kelly_: s/hold/how/
<kelly_> sony vaio 5 year old trial and error computer
<crimsun_> kelly_: cpu?
<kelly_> p4
<crimsun_> that's five years old? sheesh, I must be ancient.
<Hawkwind> LOL crimsun_
<Hawkwind> crimsun_: I was sitting here thinking the same thing
<crimsun_> anyhow, pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Hawkwind> I just didn't want to be the first to admit I was suddenly feeling really really old
<crimsun_> kelly_: I presume you know about pastebin?
<LiteHedded> can anyone help me get into kde?
<LiteHedded> these big terminal characters are scaring me
<ChefWill> i just installed kubuntu-desktop and restarted its still in gnome ;/
<ChefWill> all the kde apps are there but no intefface
<ChefWill> what am i missing?
<francf> CherWill: in the display manager must be an option to chose GNOME or KDE
<RawSewage> I think you have to change bootup options
<francf> By default use the last option, in your case Gnome
<ChefWill> where though?
<RawSewage> in kcontrol
<RawSewage> system admin- login control
<RawSewage> no, maybe not
<francf> CherWill: when you login on the computer, exist an option to select the DE
<ChefWill> nope
<ChefWill> not that i saw
<francf> in Session, i think...
<crimsun_> well, I guess kelly_ really didn't want assistance.
<ChefWill> im in kcontrol havent found an option to choose kde/gnome
<RawSewage> that was rude
<francf> nop, is not in kcontrol. Just Logout. Look at "Session" and choose KDE
<ChefWill> alright let me look
<Tomze> purge gdm -> install kdm
<Mitja> Where can a key modifier be added?
<francf> Mitja:key modifier? did u mean for multimedia keys?
<ChefWill> hrm works now
<ChefWill> thanks whoever told me
<Mitja> francf, I mean alt, ctrl, win...
<francf> no problem, man.
<Tomze> ChefWill: purge gdm -> install kdm
<ChefWill> ?
<francf> Mitja: Look at "System Preferences->Region and accesabiltiy.
<Tomze> ChefWill: gdm = gnome display manager works bad with kde... and the same for kdm if you use gnome
<Mitja> francf, already did, what specifically?
<ChefWill> i got it working
<ChefWill> is there no kde frontend for network-manager?
<Tomze> ChefWill: the try to shut down your pc ;)
<francf> Mitja: In the second option
<ChefWill> Tomze: i already got it working
<francf> Cheffwill: yep, knetwormanager
<Tomze> so you say.. he
<Mitja> francf, Country Region / Language?
<ChefWill> aggh why do they have to name it like that
<francf> sorry, Knetworkmanager
<ChefWill> they name everytihng else network-manager
<ChefWill> thats why i couldnt find it
<francf> Mitja: In Shortcuts... (i think, my distro is in spanish, so i'm guess the translation)
<Mitja> Yes, looking right now
<francf> CheffWill:  :)   In general, the KDE applications start with a "K".
<RawSewage> Kool
<ChefWill> so what is the most powerful mail app for kde?
<ChefWill> i use to use evolution..
<Hobbsee> kmail, i tend to use thunderbird
<ChefWill> hrm, will kmail import my evolution stuff
<Hobbsee> i think so
<kkathman> if you want pure kde - Kmail/kontact
<Hobbsee> it imported thunderbird stuff
<ChefWill> hrm
<kkathman> ChefWill:  probably kontact will be more analagous to evolution...as its a suite...thunderbird is just mail..but its a decent client
<francf> Chefwill: yes and no. You can import, but u need do by hand.
<kkathman> so if you want all the other things like newsfeeds, contacts, address book (like evolution), then kontact will seem more familiar
<ChefWill> yea imma just redo it
<ChefWill> i cant find a way to import
<LiteHedded> just upgraded how do I install ati again?
<kkathman> ChefWill:  Kontact/Kmail will import evolution files I think
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ChefWill> i dont see where kkathman, ive looked
<kkathman> ChefWill:  Under Kontact, File-Import Messages
<ChefWill> well, its not hte messages, its more the accounts
<kkathman> well the accounts are easy to setup
<kkathman> its you mail you want I think
<kkathman> the copy I have imports v1 and v2 of evolution
<Mitja> Can somebody help me please? Some of the keys suddenly stopped working. Locale layout setting is not recognized at all. It all worked after installation. Now I don't know what I did to make it stop working. Any clues?
<ChefWill> yea i got mail
<ChefWill> i just had like 10 accounts in evo :P
<RawSewage> speaking of email, how many emails do I have to train before the spam filter catches even 1
<ChefWill> its a pain in the butt to do all of em
<kkathman> RawSewage: well, are you using the bogofilter?
<RawSewage> yes
<francf> ups, my coffee is over.
<RawSewage> right-click messages:  apply filter...  Filter Classify as Spam
<RawSewage> right?
<kkathman> RawSewage:  you are using kmail?
<RawSewage> yes
<kkathman> so I'd set your filters first
<kkathman> try and catch a bunch
<kkathman> as it gets more, it will learn
<RawSewage> Im using  Filter Classify as Spam
<kkathman> that helps too
<RawSewage> if  Filter Classify as Spam  Bogofilter?
<Mitja> Is there a way to reinstall the keyboard part of KDE?
<RawSewage> I did the wizard, and Bogofilter was the only one listed
<kkathman> RawSewage:  yep you can get a few others, but I've found Bogo does a decent job
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I guess it takes a long time
<kkathman> it takes a while
<RawSewage> I get a lot of spam though
<kkathman> but, again...define your own Filters also, and that will help too
<RawSewage> I dont want to
<kkathman> ok
<RawSewage> I want to see what Bogofilter does by itself
<LiteHedded> ati install didn't work
<RawSewage> an AI experiment
<LiteHedded> can someone help?
<DaSkreech> Mitja: I'd love to help
* DaSkreech is going to bed though
<Mitja> DaSkreech, sweet dreams
<DaSkreech> If You are here tomorrow I'll try and be of assistance
<Mitja> I'll just reinstall a few things
<kkathman> cya DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> Night all :)
<sean> I've recently run into a problem of my computer randomly rebooting, and I'd like to try to track down the problem (likely hardware related)
<sean> myself
<Mitja> DaSkreech, night
<sean> Does anyone know of what log files too look at that may help me?
<DaSkreech> Sean: dmesg :)
<LiteHedded> ati help anyone?
<sean> LiteHedded Possibly, with what?
<sean> wait, offering or asking?
<LiteHedded> upgraded to dapper
<LiteHedded> installed kubuntu-desktop
<LiteHedded> installed ati and it doesn't work
<RawSewage> can you do a fresh install
<LiteHedded> asking sean :)
<Rede> is there a way I can devote more system resources to a process? ie. i have a high quality video that occaisonally stutters as im trying to watch it and i'd like to devote more resources to kaffeine...
<DShepherd> hi DaSkreech, Riddell and imbrandon from freenode :-D
<DaSkreech> haha! :)
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Get him!!
<imbrandon> lol
<DShepherd> get who... let me at him
<LiteHedded> imbrandon too busy to help one more time? :P
<LiteHedded> ati issues this time
<DaSkreech> Well let me go and kick the dogs into their bed then I can go to mine
<yoshu> can anyone suggest a good (secure) mail server? - I'm looking at exim and sendmail right now
<lnxKDE> DShepherd what me to say hi to you too?
<lnxKDE> want*
<romeo5k|afk> hello all
<DShepherd> lnxKDE: ok..
<lnxKDE> ok
* DShepherd waves to lnxKDE
<lnxKDE> lol
<ChefWill> anyone know how to disable the "Description" section after messages in kmail?
<DShepherd> DShepherd: I need to start saying hi more often. It seems that it can get you places
<Romeo5k> i need a lil help from someone if possible...
<Romeo5k> im kinda of a new guy to linux .,.. i am a windows guy
<Romeo5k> and wanna try linux.. so i got Kubuntu...
<Romeo5k> and installed it on my HDD.. but me and a friend are facing a prob.. it wont let me conenct to the internet. because i dont think it can find my driver
<ChefWill> wifi Romeo5k?
<Romeo5k> and it wont let me install the driver either.. it gave us an error while trying to install the driver.. .. No thru LAN
<LiteHedded> i've come too far for ati to beat me now@
<Romeo5k> straight wire...
<Romeo5k> My Router lan light is not coming on.. so im having a feeling its not reading it... it did that with windows.. its an onboard
<Romeo5k> and i have the linus driver for it..
<Romeo5k> I have the
<Romeo5k> Mainboard: A8N-VM CSM
<Romeo5k> thats what i have... and... am i allowed to paste the error in here
<kkathman> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<LiteHedded> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Romeo5k> also.. this is what my friend said...
<Romeo5k> install the correct kernel source
<Romeo5k> he said he tried but couldnt...
<Romeo5k> he said maybe its different on my 64 bit... cause he didnt have to on his 32bit. since mine is a 100/1000
<Romeo5k> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15633
<Romeo5k> thats the error i was getting
<kkathman> redhat?
<LiteHedded> anyone care to help me with ati yet?
<Romeo5k> no ... Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<noaXess> how to extract a windows exe file?..
<LiteHedded> a bit more help than that is needed Hobbsee :)
<noaXess> it is a windows selfextracting exe file
* Hobbsee knows nothing about ATI or NVIDIA cards :P
<kkathman> but thats all there is Hobbsee :)
<kkathman> lol
<Romeo5k> kkathman why u ask about redhat??
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  cuz your error message references it
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i have an intel integrated card, so never have to mess with any of it :P
<Romeo5k> kkathman but i dont know why...
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  you never were like all the other girls
<noaXess> !exe
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  uhm  I dont either
<Hobbsee> kkathman: of course - why would i be here, if i was
<kkathman> well ya.. uhmm I guess
<Romeo5k> kkathman ok ... can u tell me how to "install the correct kernel source"?
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  why do you want another kernel source?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Romeo5k> kkathman I tried to do that the other day and couldn't get the correct kernel source
<Romeo5k> kkathman and i think thats whats causing the error
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  try the wiki, and start here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelSourceDriver?highlight=%28source%29%7C%28kernel%29
<RawSewage> oh well, so much for Python
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  are you trying to compile your own kernel for kubuntu?
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  another good launching point:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowTos?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Romeo5k> kkathman what does that mean.. remember im a noob... im just trying to install a driver for the network catd
<Romeo5k> kkathman its a NVIDIA
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> well thats not good news actually
<Romeo5k> but the cd i have has linux drivers
<kkathman> let me save you ALOT of headaches
<Romeo5k> so i dont have to use .exe
<kkathman> go get a regular $8 NIC card that doesnt need a driver :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> NVDIA network cards are notorious for not working well...even with their drivers in linux
<Romeo5k> oh yea???
<kkathman> yah
<Romeo5k> dam..
<kkathman> I mean the trouble you'll go to....better to just get a cheap NIC card :)
<Romeo5k> well i cant get mad...
<Romeo5k> this means i need to buy another 100/1000 card
<kkathman> you are about the 10th person that has had this problem with NVIDIA NIC cards
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  yah but they are really cheap
<kkathman> I saw a 3Com for like $5 the other day
<kkathman> you plug it in...it works
<Romeo5k> dangit
<Romeo5k> hold
<Romeo5k> ok
<Romeo5k> ChefWill u stay in houston?
<ChefWill> yea
<Romeo5k> ChefWill nicce me too
<ChefWill> cool, what part
<Romeo5k> galleria area
<ChefWill> ah
<Romeo5k> u?
<ChefWill> I'm in westgate/katy area
<Romeo5k> nice..not too far, about 30 mins without traffic
<Romeo5k> :)
<ChefWill> approximately
<ChefWill> i drive past it everyday to class
<Romeo5k> where u go to sxhool?
<ChefWill> HCC Culinary
<Romeo5k> hahaah
<ChefWill> at Main/Elgin
<Romeo5k> i worj there
<Romeo5k> work***
<ChefWill> where
<Romeo5k> 11th flr
<ChefWill> cool
<Romeo5k> sexretary to associate Vice chancellor
<ChefWill> ill be there in 6 hours :S
<Romeo5k> dam
<Romeo5k> no sleep
<ChefWill> not much
<Romeo5k> i prolly seen u there b4 then
<ChefWill> probably
<Romeo5k> i eat there sometimes
<Romeo5k> when i can afford it :(
<Romeo5k> yall too ruch for me
<Romeo5k> rich**
<ChefWill> idk, i get it free
<Romeo5k> lol
<Romeo5k> dats a bet
<Romeo5k> kkathman am i ok using the 64 bit Kubuntu? or should i have settled for the 32 bit??
<Romeo5k> kkathman cause i heard they are kinda different
<kkathman> well, there are always going to be little buggies in the 64bit version, but I'd use it if I had the processor
<kkathman> nalioth or Hobbsee know much more about the 64-bit kubuntu
<Romeo5k> oh yeah?
<Romeo5k> hmmm
* Hobbsee doesnt.
<Romeo5k> lol
<Romeo5k> i wont bug u
* Hobbsee doesnt have a 64bit machine at all
<sean> I've personally had more trouble using 32bit versions on my 64bit processor than with the 64 bit verstion
<sean> only version doesn't have a t
<sean> but if it did, y'know, it'd be cooler
<Romeo5k> anything is better than what im using right now
<sean> aside from the lack of flash, and the extra work with wine (which I never really use) I've had no troubles
<sean> well, I mean, aside from the recent troubles with random restarts, but I don't think that's a 64-bit sympton
<sean> ...cas...
<Romeo5k> ive tried 3 OS within the past week... i havnt had to restart yet...
<Romeo5k> kkathman the bad thing is... the LAN was werking yesterday
<Romeo5k> untill i updatd my bios
<sean> umm, don't worry, it's not a "have to" so much as a does without permission.  But again, probably not OS related
<Romeo5k> then i lost me LAN
<kkathman> Romeo5k:  I know
<kkathman> that seems to be a very consistent complaint with that card
<Romeo5k> i might take it to the IT ppl at my job and see what they can do..
<Romeo5k> see if they know anything... abot Kubuntu that is.
<kkathman> frb  kewl
<kkathman> sry wrong channel :)
<Mitja> Does anyone have any experience with Opera? Flash plugins work, but keep getting "de-installed". So whenever I start Opera I have to define them again. Any clues?
<crimsun_> opera 9 beta 2 works fine here
<defrysk> here too
<defrysk> never use it tho ;p
<Mitja> I use 9 beta 2 too
<defrysk> Mitja, flash should work fine then
<Mitja> defrysk, it does. Every time  I redefine the paths.
<defrysk> Mitja, sorry
<defrysk> honestly have no solution
<defrysk> Mitja, did you install the flash package of ubuntu ?
<Mitja> defrysk, yes, and it works in Konqueror
<darkfusion> hello
<defrysk> Mitja, you could try the flash package of macromedia and install for opera usage only
<darkfusion> anybody here wanna help me try and get samba working ? I cant seem to view the drive in windows
<defrysk> like a local install or something
<defrysk> http://www.linux.com/ gives an empty page in konqueror anyone else too ?
<sean> defrysk - ditto
<defrysk> anyone know why or is it a feature ?
<sean> wait, strike that, just didn't wait long enough
<sean> Although I'm running konqueror on ubuntu, and not kubuntu at the moment
* defrysk gest only the background of the site , nothing else
<sean> odd...
<sean> * thinks that's strange
<sean> wait, that's not how that works...
<sean> I never did learn how to use IRC
<bimberi> sean: "/me thinks that's strange"  :)
* sean thinks that's strange
<sean> thank you
<bimberi> :)
<bimberi> np
<defrysk> no I have vision
<defrysk> weird
<PyroMithrandir> defrysk, www.linux.com works fine in konqueror for me
* sean should probably finish his math porfoliato now
<sean> as, adis
<defrysk> does not render correctly here
<defrysk> must be a 3.5.3 bug
<PyroMithrandir> is your konq up to date?
<PyroMithrandir> nah, I'm on that
<defrysk> I see nuthing in konq in linux.com , page up and back I see a poorly rendered page of linux.com :/
<PyroMithrandir> :/ I don't know what it is
<weedar> Is there a FIPS-like program that runs under linux or that possibly even has a GUI for splitting partitions? :)
<PyroMithrandir> FIPS?
* PyroMithrandir doesn't know what FIPS is, but judging from the rest of your question, maybe you want something like gparted
<weedar> PyroMithrandir: My father has a big VFAT partition, he wants to split off the end of the partition to create a new one while keeping the first part of the partition in tact without having to format it :)
<PyroMithrandir> I think gparted can resize partitions
<PyroMithrandir> I've never used it... I'm an fdisk man myself
<defrysk> weedar, gparted is your best bet
<weedar> Thanks for the thumbs-up defrysk and PyroMithrandir - I'll pass the message along :)
* Hobbsee wonders about the Mithrandir and PyroMithrandir - are they same person?
<PyroMithrandir> where's there a Mithrandir?
<PyroMithrandir> It's not me
<insanekane> weedar: you might want to use partition magic though ... much more reliable
<weedar> insanekane: you mean the windows program partition magic? I hope not, last time I used that it thoroughly trashed my hard-drive :/
<insanekane> weedar: there is a windows live cd/rescue CD somewhere ... it uses PM and it works very well
<insanekane> weedar: anyway, when you run the kubuntu installer (i.e., alternate CD atleast), the partitioning screen allows you to resize ... it works so far for FAT32 for me ... havent tried NTFS
<thelostbyte_> How to install gstream for amarok ?
<weedar> Oh its VFAT/FAT32 so it should be ok insanekane :)
<th0m4s> Installing Kubuntu 6.06 DVD onto a Sony Vaio VGN-T250P right now, is there a way to have it install make during install or will I have to wait until it's fully loaded for that?
<th0m4s> As well, last time I could only get 1024x768, 1024x600, and 800x600, but no 1280x768 despite editing the correct files
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, amarok uses the xine engine
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, not gstreamer
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, that is if you want mp3 support
<thelostbyte_> defrysk, huh ? amarok is an mp3 player, thats how i know it :S
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, amarok is an mp3 player if it has that support
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, on dapper ?
<thelostbyte_> defrysk, ok ! i want mp3 support..
<insanekane> th0m4s: once you are finished installing ... just do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ... that should install pretty much all you need
<weedar> th0m4s: after install you might want to try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to setup resolutions
<PyroMithrandir> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thelostbyte_> i am there and i installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<thelostbyte_> done that..
<PyroMithrandir> try using the xine engine instead
<thelostbyte_> but no gstream in enigines..
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, u have to set it to xine
<thelostbyte_> PyroMithrandir, xine gives me no sound //
<PyroMithrandir> weird
<PyroMithrandir> maybe that's a common problem?
<PyroMithrandir> !xine
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PyroMithrandir
<PyroMithrandir> I don't know. I'm tired. I'm calling it a night
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, read this first : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f06eb8f6a8cbb1ed38dd019b7dde9f0f7bb26160
<TheTourist> Hey all, Im having a strange problem with Adept. Basically it keeps saying its already open. Even when I restart. So yeah it only opens in read only mode.
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, it tell you to also install libarts1-xine.
<PyroMithrandir> TheTourist, you tried running a killall adept to make sure it isn't running
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, sudo apt-get install libarts1-xine.
<TheTourist> I've checked and cant find the process open either
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, those two packages should do the trick ;)
<PyroMithrandir> TheTourist, you're running it with root privs right? with kdesu?
<Romeo5k> gn ppl
<TheTourist> yep
<thelostbyte_> ok.. doing it.
<TheTourist> thats right, the window comes up and i enter my root pword
<TheTourist> apt  is working from the command line tho and its not locked
<PyroMithrandir> arg, you stole my next question right out from under me, TheTourist
<defrysk> TheTourist, root pw in kdesu is your username pw
<TheTourist> I just rememberd tho that I did have the problem with Java in adept
<defrysk> so make sure to use the correct pw TheTourist
<TheTourist> maybe something is corrupted?
<TheTourist> ok Ill give it a go
<thelostbyte_> defrysk, you mean i can play video too in amarok  ?
<defrysk> th0m4s, video ?
<PyroMithrandir> you can play video with xine
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, I mean ?
<defrysk> xine mplayer etc
<defrysk> xine soundengine is used thelostbyte_
<PyroMithrandir> well, yeah, but xine is the engine that amarok uses, so I guess that's where the confusion comes in
<defrysk> not the video stuff
<thelostbyte_> defrysk, cause my default there is no mp3 support..so xine supports video too.. thats why..
<PyroMithrandir> amarok is just audio, though
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, nope no video
<thelostbyte_> ok
<PyroMithrandir> xine will do video, but amarok will be like "pshaw, naw"
<thelostbyte_> defrysk, Thanks, it works now :)
<defrysk> thelostbyte_, :)
<PyroMithrandir> alright, guys, time for me to actually go to bed this time ;)
* defrysk has to go gardening @ mommies
<defrysk> later all
<PyroMithrandir> wow, must not be 3 am there ;)
<TheTourist> okay, I ended up running dpkg --configure -a and now it starts up properly
<TheTourist> Its all workin now tho, to thanks!!
<TheTourist> *so thanks :)
<apathy```> Im having a bit of trouble installing Kubuntu, once the cd boots up, and try to install through the menu, i get the error:
<apathy```> Error #8254 Timer not connected to IO-APIC
<[fadli_klate] > i ve install dapper 6.06 rc2. what else to upgrade to -lts- release other than 'apt-get upgrade"
<apathy```> ive tried boot commands like noapic acpi=off
<apathy```> and it just boots into windows rather than starting to install
<apathy```> oh yea It says uncompressing first then the error
<th0m4s> linux is magic
<th0m4s> it somehow guessed my WEP key because i never gave it it
<klerfayt> for some odd reason kubuntu installed lilo instead of grub http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/609/snapshot13pq.png
<th0m4s> that or it's stealing my neighbors internet
<lnxKDE> http://lnxkde.blogspot.com/
<th0m4s> haha yep it is my neighbors internet
<[fadli_klate] > weird, my lilo in kubuntu
<TheHighChild> hey guys, if I wanted to make a perfect ISO image, what app would you suggest?
<[fadli_klate] > k3b?
<TheHighChild> I'll give it a whirl, thanks
<[fadli_klate] > what u`ll use the iso for?
<TheHighChild> Don't ask don't tell ;P
<TheHighChild> lol, it'll be a bootable disk
<noiesmo> throw at peoples :
<noiesmo> 0
<TheHighChild> You guys know any methods of slipstreaming in Linux?
<exceswater> hi all
<[fadli_klate] > hi
<exceswater> i have a question because i am new to kubuntu
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i typed this in konsole
<exceswater> sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer flightgear bzflag
<exceswater> to install some games...
<exceswater> planet penguin racer
<exceswater> flightgear
<exceswater> and bzflag
<exceswater> and it seems like they installed
<exceswater> but i cannot find them
<exceswater> why ?
<th0m4s> because
<th0m4s> linux does not love me
<[fadli_klate] > cant find it in Kmenu?
<[fadli_klate] > may be just type in the console >> bzflag
<klerfayt> system settings>system services does not ask for password then I click on "admin mode"
<JairunCaloth> I can't use apt
<th0m4s> http://imagesocket.com/images/snapshot10c4.png
<th0m4s> as you can tell by the resolution of that image, i am most definately not seeing the resolution that i am telling it i can do
<th0m4s> of coures by default it will let me do 1024x768 when i want 1280x768
<JairunCaloth> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706033
<JairunCaloth> It says something else is using it, but I don't know what would be
<noiesmo> JairunCaloth, think the automatic updater is using it posibly
<chavo> JairunCaloth, try removing the lock file
<JairunCaloth> the auto update isn't currenty running
<JairunCaloth> at least not as far as I can tell
<noiesmo> JairunCaloth, try type in terminal ps ax | grep apt
<JairunCaloth> ahhh I see
<JairunCaloth> what's the command to end apt
<noiesmo> JairunCaloth, you could just do kill xxxx replace xxxx with pid number of running apt process
<JairunCaloth> awsome
<mekgp> can anyone help with a reading/copying from a NTFS formatted drive question?
<JairunCaloth> that was easy enough :) thanks for the help
<TheHighChild> th0m4s: Try the arcade section of games from the kmenu. If that doesn't work, try 'ppracer' in the terminal
<[fadli_klate] > are u sure u can just kill apt just like that?
<JairunCaloth> well it was from when I started an apt earlier...
<[fadli_klate] > if u do that to rpm, it kill its database
<TheHighChild> th0m4s: You can always add it to the kmenu if you don't have it. Right click and edit item. You can create a new addition
<noiesmo> [fadli_klate] , dont worry there's no suger
<RawSewage> tj9991, did you try the new Google Earth for Linux yet
<tj9991> no
<noiesmo> [fadli_klate] , apt is merely downloading the packages and then dpkg handles the install so no damage
<tj9991> it would probably kill my computer
<JairunCaloth> google earth is out for linux now!!!!
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> tons more images
<RawSewage> higher resolution
<JairunCaloth> That is soooo friken sweet
<RawSewage> came out today
<mekgp> really? googEarth is out?? coooollL!
<RawSewage> the new version
<JairunCaloth> I used google earth to pick out my camping spot last year.
<RawSewage> Linux is the first option too
<[fadli_klate] > is it available thru apt?
<RawSewage> before Windows
<RawSewage> I doubt it
<RawSewage> http://earth.google.com
<mekgp> thats the only place for it to be Raw...BEFORE windoze! ;)
<RawSewage> just make the .bin exectutable and run it
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> I bet Linux was selected because Im running Linux
<TheHighChild> in k3b, should I make a 'normal copy' or a 'clone copy'? Any idea?
<mekgp> can anyone help with a reading/copying from a NTFS formatted drive question?
<JairunCaloth> I know it's possible mekgp
<TheHighChild> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<JairunCaloth> well damn
<mekgp> i know, flaky writing support...just trying to copy files off of a drive
<mekgp> is there an issue with naming-conventions when linux tries to read/copy windoze stuff??
<mekgp> like...spaces in the file name?  tooooo many characters???
<exceswater> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mekgp> i can copy some files without problem...others, it raises a stink about access
<Ademan> i'm trying to access my vsftpd server through WAN, but i can't seem to get it to work, my server is behind 2 routers, so in both routers i opened TCP 20, 21 and 44000 - 44128 for pasv,  and vsftp is aware of the 44000-44128 limitation,  yet I can't connect through wan, what might be up?
<th0m4s> TheHighChild: i don't need help with games i need RESOLUTION
<exceswater> i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx 440
<exceswater> and it seems i don;t have drivers for it installed in kubuntu
<JairunCaloth> Mekgp: I havn't run into any problems getting files off of the NTFS drive, however it does seem like I allways have to change the permissions once I get them over to do anything with them.
<JairunCaloth> but I"m merly a n00b, so take anythign I say with a grain of salt
<exceswater> !nvidia kubuntu
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exceswater
<TheHighChild> ok, one sec th0m4s
<mekgp> its odd JairunCaloth...it will copy some off the NTFS...others it wont
<mekgp> the only corralation i see is file name character length and spaces...the longer they get, the less luck I have copying!
<JairunCaloth> Odd, I never ran into any problems. However I didn't copy a whole lot of files either, and they were mostly personal files too.
<JairunCaloth> Wish I could help you more... but as I said, I'm a noob
<JairunCaloth> anywho, back to installing my graphics drivers
<th0m4s> i don't know what i'm doing re: graphics
<bulltitan> hello guys
<th0m4s> i'm about to setup vnc so that i can just give an expert login info to a laptop with 0 personal data whatsoever
<noiesmo> exceswater, do you have universe and multiverse enabled then you can get nvidia drivers
<th0m4s> if that would work
<bulltitan> today i'm using a sound blaster live 24 and i see that i can't contro volume by using shortcuts
<bulltitan> is this because of pcm control or gstreamer thing?
<bulltitan> i'm blind here i could use some help please
<JairunCaloth> well that didn't work so well...
<th0m4s> i officially need help forcing X to use the resolution that i want
<th0m4s> i have tried (in the past, not this time) the edits of the config that are suggested
<JairunCaloth> make sure your moniter is properly configured
<th0m4s> and while 1280x768 do get added to the config and shoudl work, they never become an option
<th0m4s> JairunCaloth: i can't set the model as it's a laptop but i set flat panel 1280x768 :(
<th0m4s> http://imagesocket.com/images/snapshot10c4.png
<th0m4s> with your advice i will push butan
<avatar> hi there. i have a problem with my laptop (acer travelmate 8103), dapper drape, X.org 7.0 and the ati fglrx driver (for the radeon 700). i installed xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686. loading the kernel module is no problem. lsmod shows fglrx and agpgart. but starting x is broke: (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)\n (EE) No drivers available. so the Xorg module seems to be not found. i don't know ...
<avatar> ... what to do further :-/
<th0m4s> avatar: "acer"
<avatar> th0m4s: this means in long form? "calling the famous acer support?"
<th0m4s> this means "you are using an acer"
<avatar> th0m4s: yes, that is correct. an acer travelmate 8103 - better than no computer :)
<th0m4s> http://mindspill.net/v3/content/computing/linux_notes-gentoo-install_guide-acer_travelmate_8104wlmi.html
<th0m4s> closest one
<th0m4s> wow that's pretty in depth
<th0m4s> closest for me is a :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=476349
<th0m4s> the only one that really applies is in italian
<avatar> ah well, i'll take a look, thanks.
<th0m4s> The video chipset is an Intel 855GME. For some reason the BIOS does not correctly setup the widescreen mode so this is not auto-deteced by the Xorg server (as far as I can work out). To get widescreen working I had to download and compile the 855resolution utility from Alan Poirier (thanks Alan!). Follow the instruction in the README.txt, that is
<RawSewage> tj9991,  http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20060612/D8I6QGPO3.html
<tj9991> yes, I know
<tj9991> I knew about that weeks ago
<RawSewage> I know.  you sent me the mp3, remember, Champ
<tj9991> im eating dry top ramen
<tj9991> the snack for programmers
<RawSewage> what does that have to do with Kubuntu
<tj9991> [01:23]  <RawSewage> tj9991,  http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20060612/D8I6QGPO3.html
<tj9991> what does that have to do with Kubuntu
<erik__> Kubuntu freezes my computer completely when playing videos (after about 15 min).. It is the same with any codec and any video player... I tried re-installing Kubuntu and it is the same now with a 100% clean and fresh installation
<erik__> what can be wrong?
<th0m4s> sounds like overheating
<th0m4s> whats the computer
<th0m4s> ok woah now i'm in a much higher rez but is it the right higher rez
<th0m4s> OMG 855resolution IS THE BOMB
<th0m4s> WOOT
<erik__> th0m4s: it's a laptop, my fan doesn't even turn on when playing a low-res movie like I was just now, last time it froze
<mrmist> Hi guys
<mrmist> I need to make a machine set it's own static IP-address
<mrmist> anyone know how to ?
<th0m4s> ifconfig
<erik__> th0m4s: any idea? where can I find logs about what happens?
<mrmist> th0m4s: er... I need to SET the IP automatically each time I boot... not read it
<mindspin> hi, when I load default kernel (2.6.15) my pcmcia nic is not recognized, I have to boot with 2.6.12 kernel any ideas?
<nnn0> mrmist: ifconfig eth 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<nnn0> for instance
<nnn0> eth0 of course
<nnn0> but you may have to use route also
<erik__> mrmist: I think in /etc/hosts though you can certainly do it with some graphic config app instead
<nnn0> to set the network and the gateway
<JairunCaloth> happy fun time with text based irc...
<nnn0> no hosts are for local nameresolving
<th0m4s> or you could install webmin and do it that way
<th0m4s> (graphically)
<erik__> mrmist: K -> System Settings -> Network Settings
<pd273> mrmist: you can do this
<pd273> Go to Start-> System settings -> Network settings
<pd273> click the Admin mode and you can add your own IP address
<JairunCaloth> If I were an error log for X, where might I be hidding?
<nnn0> mrmist, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/networking.html :)
<erik__> where can I find logs about why my computer locks up completely when playing movies for about 15 min?
<pd273> its in /etc/network/interfaces if you need to do it in the CLI way
<mrmist> th0m4s: Will that command make the PC have the same IP each time it starts ???
<th0m4s> i dunno really
<pd273> mrmist: yup
<erik__> where can I get help with Kubuntu?
<erik__> any help channels?
<pd273> here :)
<erik__> pd273: obiously I can't, so do you know somplace else?
<th0m4s> tryin to figure out
<th0m4s> install apache through adept or not
<mrmist> ah... think I got it now...
<pd273> erik__: you can get most help from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<mrmist> trying to rebbot the server...
<mrmist> Thanks guys :)
<pd273> erik__: did you check /var/log/messages for any usefull info about the crash
<mrmist> gotta go now
<mrmist> cya
<th0m4s> someone said that the dapper dvd added itself as another repository for packages when you put it in
<th0m4s> but that did not happen for me
<th0m4s> am i supposed to put it in before or after starting adept
<pd273> th0m4s: if it does not work that way, insert the CD and try "sudo apt-cdrom add" from CLI
<pd273> it might work to add the DVD too to the repo
<th0m4s> pd273: well i had the dvd in before starting adept and maybe i should put it in after
<th0m4s> is the question
<pd273> th0m4s: am not sure about adept doing it automatically
<pd273> let me check
<th0m4s> just using your apt
<visik7> what means X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<visik7> every apps generate this error
<admin_> Hey All
<cox377> Hi all
<cox377> i was wondering if someone can give me a hand with something
<pd273> th0m4s: I tried but adept is not doing it automatically for me
<pd273> we could try cox377
<cox377> I'm knew to Linux.. had kubuntu installed for the last 72 hours and very impressed.. but i'm trying to open some ports up
<cox377> and for love nor money i cant get a firewall installed such as guarddog
<pd273> hmm
<cox377> i've tried the get apt commands
<pd273> cox377: your problem might be that you have not enabled the multiverse repository
<Partizan77> A hello from beautiful Berlin. Unfortunately my English is too bad, therefore I cannot remain with you. Much fun
<cox377> how do i go about enabling them?
<pd273> cox377: I am checking for a link
<cox377> thanks
<cox377> :d
<pd273> everybody has this same problem
<cox377> :s
<nico8481> hi
<cox377> Ummm
<cox377> is there anyway to open up ports?
<cox377> manually maybe
<cox377> for a novice
<pd273> cox377: what service would this port be used for
<cox377> Basically, i have also set Kubuntu as the main OS for someone else, however they use bloody hotmail.. everything has worked fine so far apart from trying to get hotmail working with thunderbird. I've installed an extention to get it to work but 3 ports have to be open for that extention to work
<cox377> under adept manager i installed a firewall called shorewall.. but then once installed i cant find it anywhere to be able to configure it
<pd273> cox377: for the installation your /etc/apt/sources.list should look like this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706110
<pd273> cox377: shorewall is an excellent firewall, but I should say it is not good for beginners
<FHX> Hey all, after installing libdvdcss2 my computer still won't play DVDs, saying that the source can't be read. Does anyone know of how I could fix this?
<FHX> (Kaffeine player)
<pd273> unders /usr/share/doc/shorewall you will see how to start using shorewall
<cox377> ahh ok..
<cox377> i shall take a look
<cox377> thanks for yah help
<pd273> I have shorewall installed of for all my servers
<JohnFlux> ah shorewall
<cox377> is it fully configurable?
<FHX> .____.
<pd273> cox377: you can configure it to the best possible :)
<pd273> shorewall is the best I have seen
<pd273> :)
<FHX> ..
<FHX> O.o
<FHX> Can nobody help me with the DVD problem?
<cox377> Just having a read through the instructions
<dr3as> FHX: tryed using mplayer?
<cox377> does it take over all kubuntu?
<FHX> dr3as: I've tried xine + kaffeine. I'll try Mplayer
<FHX> dr3as: Both of them give the same error though. So using Mplayer might not help much.
<jpatrick> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<dr3as> if you try to brows the place the dvd has been mounted, can you see everything on the dvd?
<FHX> yes
<FHX> i've already installed libdvdcss2
<BlueDevil> any way i can get a gnome-centric application to support webdav in kubuntu?
<farous> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<emonkeylap> BlueDevil, Konqueror is a good WebDav Client why do you want another one in kubuntu?
<BlueDevil> i need planner (project management) to open the file from webdav
<BlueDevil> planner is a gnome app
<cox377> lol.. does this shorewall not have a front end?
<BlueDevil> i don't want to copy the file locally, edit it, and then upload it to webdav again
<farous> is multiverse supported by ubuntu or is it at the same level as back-ports ??
<BlueDevil> emonkeylap: any ideas?
<pd273> cox377: I dont think so
<pd273> its all CLI work
<pd273> guarddog was the last one I have seen with has a good GUI
<tj9991> RawSewage, http://www.goonbase.com/
<tj9991> why didn't we think of this
<pd273> cox377: By default all ports are accessible on your machine
<pd273> why do you need a firewall now
<smyke> hi again
<RawSewage> tj9991, what is it
<tj9991> a long long time ago, a poster had the idea of starting a gigantic project
<tj9991> everyone added to an image
<tj9991> it was done through a forum thread
<tj9991> it was so popular someone scripted it to make it easier, and resulted in that site
<RawSewage> for Kubuntu?
<tj9991> everyone can add a cell or two, or more if they want
<tj9991> yes, for Kubuntu
<RawSewage> It will give me ideas
<tj9991> people like to work together
<tj9991> the system is very basic and it works
<RawSewage> like in Kubuntu
<tj9991> like in lightcycle racing in Tron
<tj9991> aka Kubuntu
<cox377> ahh
<RawSewage> or in #Boringville
<cox377> PD273 - if all ports are accessable.. does that not make the machine liable to be open to anything?
<pd273> cox377: you are right in a certain way
<cox377> Basically.. all i want is to secure the computer.. yet open the ports that i require
<cox377> i've used guarddog on a live cd ages ago and i think it did what i want
<cox377> i dont know why the apt-get install guarddog isnt working
<cox377> root@admin-desktop:~# apt-get install guarddog
<cox377> Reading package lists... Done
<cox377> Building dependency tree... Done
<cox377> Package guarddog is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cox377> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cox377> is only available from another source
<cox377> E: Package guarddog has no installation candidate
<cox377> thats what i get
<nnn0> guarddog is judt a gui for iptables
<nnn0> jsut
<cox377> I know.. but i dont know how to do it manually.. i've had a quick read.. it's gone over my head
<cox377> point and shoot is what i'm after
<nnn0> k, are you on suse 10.1 ?
<nnn0> no sry wrong channel :D
<cox377> me?
<cox377> Ok
<nnn0> you are on kubuntu of course
<nnn0> i guess you could just try to download it
<samuli> cox377, you don't have right reporitories in sources.list
<nnn0> ah, check that first of course
<nnn0> guarddog should normally be there
<samuli> though sources.list might be something completely different for rmp-package manager.
<samuli> err.. hmm.
<cox377> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/706110
<cox377> thats the site that was given to me earlier
<emonkeylap> BlueDevil, sorry no idea...
<samuli> you said you used apt-get.. but doesn't suse use rpm instead of debs?
<cox377> I'm using kubuntu
<jpatrick> samuli: what?
<jpatrick> Never mind
<samuli> cox377, okay.. so check your sources.list
<cox377> ahh ok.. sorry i think i'm understanding.. the reporitories are just the list of servers?
<cox377> do i just copy and paste those lines from the site into the sources.list?
<_rince_> mrgn
<weedar> cox377: yes just add them to the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list - take a backup of the original one first jut in case
<weedar> Be sure to run "sudo apt-get update" to make apt-get scan all the repositories so you actually use them cox377 :)
<cox377> when
<cox377> ## Ubuntu Dapper Drake repo
<cox377> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<cox377> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<cox377> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<cox377> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cox377> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<cox377> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<cox377> opps
<cox377> sorry i didnt mean to past that
<cox377> when i try and save sources.list it says Could not write to /etc/apt/sources.list.part.
<weedar> how are you editing sources.list cox377?
<jme__> my guess is that you should be root to save those file
<cox377> just opening it in the 'kate' txt program
<jme__> retry with  'sudo kate'
<cox377> how do u mean jme?
<weedar> cox377: sources.list requires root-priveleges to edit, when starting a program to edit it you need to prepend "sudo" to the command
<jme__> cox377: open a terminal and type 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<cox377> do u mean run that under the command prompt
<jme__> cox377: then do your modification. and the save should work ok
<jme__> weedar: is more didactic than me :)
<cox377> it says that it cannot connect to x server
<cox377> sorry about this guys
<achraf> hello, i followed some tutorials on creating diskless machines that load Ubuntu from a debian server over PXE
<firepol> hi there, how to make sure that all applications will obey the "Default browser" setting that I configured in kcontrol > KDE Components > component chooser > Web browser? openoffice keeps opening links in konqueror...
<jme__> cox377: i guess you dont know vi ? :)
<cox377> lol
<achraf> i used initrd to boot over network,,,but while loading services, it starts complaining about /dev/nfs does not exist and then hang, and gives me a VERY limited shell access
<cox377> definatly not
<RogueJediZero> Hey, um... How do you find samba shares in CLI?
<jme__> cox377: well the solution is 1. to become root user 2. to edit and save your file
<cox377> root@admin-desktop
<jme__> cox377: i dont know the exact step by step details to do so
<achraf> am i supposed to add a new udev rule for that?or i am missing something in the config files?
<cox377> thats what i'm logged in under the terminal
<weedar> cox377: then try with kdesu instead of sudo :)
<jme__> cox377: oh, try 'kdesu kate' in a terminal
<jme__> like weedar just said
* weedar mumbles "great minds think alike"
<jme__> :)
<cox377> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cox377> haha guess what.. cannot connect to x server
<jme__> kdesu doesnt open the X server ?
<cox377> just says it cannot open x server
<cox377> root@admin-desktop:~# kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cox377> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<jme__> cox377: in the same terminal, do 'id' and paste the result here
<jme__> root@admin-desktop:~#
<jme__> this is the error :)
<jme__> close this terminal and reopen a new one
<cox377> root@admin-desktop:~# id
<cox377> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<jme__> dont become root before doing 'kdesu kate'
<samuli> cox377: wtf.. are you using something like su - etc. at start of terminal?
<samuli> cox377: start a clean install and do kdesu kate
<cox377> lol
<cox377> yeh it started the kate of sources.lost
<samuli> cox377: err.. install = terminal emulator :)
<cox377> what do u mean list*
<cox377> what do u mean samuli about su?
<cox377> a clean install?
<samuli> cox377, you are being root and some sudo or su doesn't always like apps that use X.
<samuli> cox377: no install, my typo.. Just start new terminal where you are NOT root. mm-kay?
<cox377> lol yeh i think i get yah
<cox377> well
<cox377> it opened a sources.list modified - kate
<cox377> i copied and pasted the lines but it still doesnt allow me to save
<samuli> or type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<samuli> cox377: that's because you need root priviledges to write to sources.list.
<cox377> as in logged in as root of within the terminal?
<cox377> i executed that line samuli
<cox377> and its brought up a screen
<samuli> yeah, it's a text-editor.
<cox377> is the writeout option the one to save?
<samuli> cox377: yeah.
<samuli> now just do writeout, but don't close nano.
<cox377> how do u do the writeout?
<cox377> i've tried writeout enter
<cox377> tired ^0 enter
<samuli> ^ means pushed with ctrl
<jme__> kate would have been simpler to use :)
<samuli> so ctrl+o
<samuli> jme__: but not simpler to explain ^^
<cox377> error writing
<cox377> permission denied
<samuli> cox377.. umm.. is your username root?
<samuli> no it can't be.
<cox377> inah
<jme__> mouaoua
<cox377> do u mean when i log into kubuntu or the actual termal
<samuli> so if you have NEW terminal open now that shows yourusername@yourcomputer, then you can use kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<samuli> cox377: any terminal emulator will do.
<jme__> 1. open a terminal 2. type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/source.list' then press enter 3. modify the file according to your need and save it
<PhilHyde> Hi folks. Anyone care to give me a hand with a graphics card issue?
<Bassetts> PhilHyde: whats the problem?
<RogueJediZero> How does one find network shares in console?
<jme__> RogueJediZero: mount ?
<cox377> guys
<cox377> jme
<PhilHyde> Bassetts: I *think* I have the drivers for the ATI Rage 128 installed, but I'm not sure that xorg/KDE is using them
<jme__> yeah cox377 we listen :)
<cox377> i followed your instructions
<cox377> now it wont even open the modified source.list like before its just a blank txt box named source.list
<cox377> but there is an error msg, can i paste the error msg?
<samuli> it's sources.list
<jme__> cox377: sure
<RogueJediZero> jme__: Kubuntu already mounted them at startup and I can access them in Konqueror just fine, but I can't type smb://sisterscomputer/D in console
<biGs`> join #ubuntu-fr
<jme__> RogueJediZero: oh i see you want to access them like local file
<Bassetts> PhilHyde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25
<RogueJediZero> jme__: Right
<cox377> all ok
<jme__> RogueJediZero: well you have to 'mount' them in a local directory. unfortunatly i dunno how to do it :)
<samuli> RogueJediZero: why don't you mount the sambas as directory?
<cox377> admin@admin-desktop:~$ kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cox377> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<cox377>   Major opcode:  145
<cox377>   Minor opcode:  3
<cox377>   Resource id:  0x0
<jme__> maouaoua what the ffuck :)
<cox377> Failed to open device
<cox377> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<RogueJediZero> jme__: Dang.
<samuli> cox377, those are nothing to worry about.
<cox377>   Major opcode:  145
<cox377>   Minor opcode:  3
<cox377>   Resource id:  0x0
<Bassetts> PhilHyde: look in adept to see if the drvier is installed
<RogueJediZero> samuli: Because I don't know how to and Kubuntu already mounts them for me
<cox377> Failed to open device
<cox377> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<cox377>   Major opcode:  145
<cox377>   Minor opcode:  3
<cox377>   Resource id:  0x0
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<cox377> Failed to open device
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<cox377> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<cox377>   Major opcode:  145
<cox377>   Minor opcode:  3
<cox377>   Resource id:  0x0
<cox377> Failed to open device
<cox377> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<cox377> sorry
<samuli> RogueJediZero: so just go to the directory they are automounted.
<cox377> ok
<cox377> yey
<jme__> cox377: well when said yes, i didnt knew it was that long :)
<cox377> it saved
<cox377> lol
<cox377> sorry
<PhilHyde> Bassetts: OK, done that. Rebooting, back in a bit, hopefully
<Bassetts> good luck
<cox377> ok it's saved.. so now i need to updatew
<RogueJediZero> samuli: But I don't know where that is. I can access them in Konqueror via smb://etcetc
<cox377> updating now
<samuli> RogueJediZero: check out the smb.conf
<jme__> RogueJediZero: in a console, if you type 'mount' then press enter, do you see them ?
<samuli> RogueJediZero: I know there's easier way, but there you can edit the mount points as well.
<weedar> When sharing a printer via CUPS, do the clients also have to have the printer-driver installed?
<RogueJediZero> jme__: Nope
<RogueJediZero> samuli: Okay, I'll look into it
<jme__> RogueJediZero: so they are not 'mounted', kde tools can access it thru another mean called 'kio'
<RogueJediZero> Whoops, time to go already. Thanks jme__ , samuli .
<RogueJediZero> Stupid social obligations >_<
<jme__> RogueJediZero: you need to mount them 'properly' and then they will be usable as local file
<jme__> fuse maybe can do it
<cox377> couldnt find guarddog but found firestarter
<cox377> : )
<georgeblunt> heyho
<jpatrick> georgeblunt: listen what I say oh
<phyde> Bassetts: Well, that's screwed up my X setup. Can't seem to get it back!
<phyde> I'm using the command-line IRC client now.
<Bassetts> PhilHyde: what error do you get?
<PhilHyde> "Fatal server error:
<georgeblunt> jpatrick: lol
<PhilHyde> no screens found"
<Bassetts> PhilHyde: mine worked ok
<PhilHyde> I'm sure it did, otherwise you wouldn't have shown me those instructions
<PhilHyde> Wouldn't mind getting the setup back that worked, now
<Bassetts> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Bassetts> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PhilHyde> OK
<Bassetts> dont rush through it though
<jpatrick> georgeblunt: I'm bored, sorry: http://lyriki.com/index.php?title=Red_Hot_Chili_Peppers:Snow_((Hey_Oh))
<samuli> Bassets, see if you have backups of xorg.conf in the /etc/X11/ directory (you should
<samuli> Umm, I meant philhyde
<georgeblunt> jpatrick: hehe.. apperently ;)
<PhilHyde> Bassetts: Nope, reconfigured X and it's still giving the same error
<PhilHyde> samuli: I'll have a look
<Bassetts> ok, did you backup xorg.conf?
* Bassetts forgot to ask that, sorry =P
<PhilHyde> I seem to have about half a dozen automatic backups
<PhilHyde> Which is nice...
<Bassetts> hmm
<Bassetts> do that have a timestamp?
<Bassetts> id use the oldest if they do
<Bassetts> just sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PhilHyde> Yeah, went for the oldest. Seems to be working now
<Bassetts> ofcrouse replace the file name =P
<Bassetts> good =)_
<Bassetts> sorry
<PhilHyde> I copied the most recent to a backup, then copied the oldest to xorg.conf
<Bassetts> good =)
<PhilHyde> Right, back in lovely KDE.
* PhilHyde goes to look at the default xorg.conf he's using
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys
<jpatrick> hi Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have seen xgl on my desktop at home.. cool.. a bit sad it doesn't work on my ATI
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however, i want to ask you if you know a VERY SIMPLE alarm... just something set&go..
<pd273> ATI xgl sad story  :-(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like the kclock applet, where instead of the time of another area there's the alarm time..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kalarm is WAY too complicated for a simple alarm isn't it?
<pd273> cox377: you still there, did you try guard dog
<ru> I am trying to upgrade my kernel
<ru> sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<ru> linux-686-smp is already the newest version.
<ru> but if I check it doesnt seem to actually be installed
<ru> In the /boot folder I only see "initrd.img-2.6.15-23-686"
<ru> I dont see "sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp"
<ru> I mean I dont see xyz-smp sorry
<pipitas> weedar: Nope. When sharing a printer via CUPS, clients do NOT have to have the printer-driver installed.
<weedar> pipitas: The problem is that when specifying the printer on the client via K->System Settings->Printers->Add printer->Cups Server - I am asked to pick the correct driver after specifyin IP-address for the server and priter
<weedar> *printer
<noiesmo> ru linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 is latest on dapper at moment
<ru> oh ok, so there is no X-smp ?
<noiesmo> ru not thru apt repos
<noiesmo> ru, download one thru kernel.org and compile it yourself is an option if you want a later kernel
<DarkRavenMixage> i switched from gnome to kde and now audio doesn't work anymore..... someone can help me?
<ru> so howcome there isnt a -smp?
<ru> They just havent gotten around to it?
<noiesmo> ru not sure sorry
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, hmm how did you switch to kde new install or just thru apt
<DarkRavenMixage> thru apt
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, does kmix recoknise your card
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, lsmod |grep snd make sure your sound card is loaded
<DarkRavenMixage> yes the card is loaded
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo is a kmix problem i think
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, also I use alsamixergui for sound control or try system settings and audio
<DarkRavenMixage> i got a 5.1
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo what channels i have to activate
<DarkRavenMixage> with a 5.1 card
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, install sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<DarkRavenMixage> ok
<Bassetts> what si the Examples folder for?
<noiesmo> Bassetts, openoffice I thinkj
<ru> is it possible to make lilo give u an option to select a kernel on boot?
<noiesmo> ru,  yes see /etc/lilo.conf and run lilo after you edit it
<th0m4s> i thought it already did
<kbrooks> hey
<kbrooks> i have a question
<kbrooks> what is adept_batch & what does it do?
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, when you have alsamixergui go K > Multimedia > alsamixergui and turn up MAster
<kbrooks> can someone try adept_batch?
<ChefWill> why dont you google it kbrooks it will tell you what it does
<ChefWill> noones going to just run some command you tell them
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo not working
<DarkRavenMixage> with gnome i was using wave surroound wave center
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, does alsamixergui show you soundcard
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo yes
<kbrooks> ChefWill:
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, are the speakers white or greeny
<kbrooks> "adept_batch: a small tool to allow scripts or other apps to run adept noninteractively, only to show eg. download/installation progress."
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, above master
<DarkRavenMixage> greeny
<ChefWill> there you go
<kbrooks> (not quoted as exact. copied and pasted & changed a little)
<ChefWill> k class, bbl
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, well thats just wierd sure there plugged in :)
<DarkRavenMixage> ...
<DarkRavenMixage> i's plugged
<DarkRavenMixage> ...
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, i was joking
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, well something is just not right if lsmod shows card and alsamixgui is greeny and turned up I dont know sorry
<ru> noiesmo: Would I just add multiple kernels in the lilo.conf file, then on boot it will ask me?
<noiesmo> ru please read lilo manpage
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo now i managed to made work 2 speakers
<noiesmo> ru, you need to run lilo after you edit the lilo.conf file
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, cool
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo why the others don't work anymore? lol
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, what did you do?
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo abilitated surround mix
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo how can i select wave surround as the central peripheric?
<ru> noiesmo: Thanks
<noiesmo> ru :) np
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, not sure :(
<cox377> OMG
<cox377> that update that i did
<cox377> it now shows all the applications that i've been trying to get on apt for the last 72 hours lol
<DarkRavenMixage> noiesmo where i can select the umber of channels?
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows where i can select the numer of channels to us with my soundcard?
<noiesmo> DarkRavenMixage, don't know :(
<RawSewage> tj9991, when was the last time you programmed anything.  I gave up on Python
<tj9991> im programming now
<tj9991> and I'm having a problem
<RawSewage> tell me in Boringville
<tj9991> DreamHost is killing my imagemagick process im running to convert all the frames to a gif half way through
<tj9991> so I need to figure out a way to avoid that
<Bazzi> multiple processes
<msici> hi. i have a problem with my amd64
<msici> error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<msici> but the lib is there ...
<msici> does somebody know what this could be?
<tj9991> how can I do that?
<RawSewage> http://wiki.dreamhost.com/index.php/KB_/_Web_Programming_/_Do_you_support....%3F_/_ImageMagick
<tj9991> theres 79 different PNG files, all named in a number ascending
<RawSewage> This is the Kubuntu channel
<RawSewage> ok, Sport
<noiesmo> msici, I'm not sure but it sounds like the libXcursor is not were the apps looking for it a symbolic link might fix the error
<Bazzi> tj9991 which programming language do you use?
<tj9991> im using PHP with an exec command
<RawSewage> in Kubuntu?
<tj9991> i dont know
<tj9991> maybe they use kubuntu
<Bazzi> tj9991: in php you can use fork()
<Bazzi> or exec asynchronously
<RawSewage> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<tj9991> is there a way to get exec to run on idle process or something, to not trigger the killing program?
<msici> noiesmo, how can i say where to look for the lib.... the lib is under /usr/lib .....  if i make ldd <app> there is only : libXcursor.so.1 => not found
<msici> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set correctly...
<noiesmo> msici, maybe its looking in /usr/local/lib/
<DarkRavenMixage> how can i configure a 5.1 audio system????
<msici> noiesmo, how can i tell the app to look under /usr/lib and not ander /usr/local/lib ???
<noiesmo> msici, just make a symbolic link
<msici> noiesmo, the LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib:/usr/lib32:/usr/lib64
<msici> noiesmo, okay i try it
<msici> noiesmo, no it doesn't work :(
<noiesmo> msici, bugger sory couldnt be more helpful :(
<msici> noiesmo, ??
<stefre> hello ?
<stefre> i have a funny question
<cox377> ?
<stefre> ok, its technical
<stefre> do u have a little time ?
<cox377> lol unfortunatly i have less knowledge than u
<stefre> ok, np mate
<pipitas> weedar: the point is to not even use your "K->System Settings->Printers->Add printer->Cups Server" thingie!
<RandomDude15> I need help
<RandomDude15> I got a broken file system
<RandomDude15> and cant get into my system
<RandomDude15> because of it
<pipitas> weedar: what you did overrides "Printer Browsing" -- you are trying to *install* a printers locally, And of course, this requires a driver!
<RandomDude15> well?
<weedar> pipitas: so what should I do? :)
<pipitas> weedar: and if "Printer Browsing" does not work for you (because Ubuntu packagers decided it is not secure enough for you to have), then try this:  "kprinter --> System Options -->  CUPS server --> [fill in the required info] "  and it should work without client side drivers too. (What it does, is that you are now *polling* the CUPS server for printers and their drivers)
<nico8481> is there a "kubuntu way" of configuring the nvidia drivers, or do i need to do it by hand by downloading some stuff somewhere and editing the XF86 config files ?
<Bazzi> nico8481: kubuntu way
<nico8481> Bazzi: that is... ? :)
<RandomDude15> hello?
<Bazzi> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Bazzi> ^
<RandomDude15> WELL?
<defrysk>  nico8481 sudo apt-get install glx ; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk>  nico8481 sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> sorry
<weedar> thanks pipitas!
<nico8481> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nico8481>   nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-xconfig but 1.0+20051122-2 is to be installed
<cox377> I was wondering if someone can answer this question
<cox377> i've seen screen shots  before when looking @ linux distrobutions
<defrysk> nico8481, nvidia-xconfig is not a package its a script
<cox377> showing all sorts of cool things on the desktop
<nico8481> (i already have nvidia-kernel stuff installed btw)
<nico8481> damn me i've read to fast :)
<defrysk> nico8481, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nico8481> yup thx :)
<defrysk> nico8481, then restart x
<cox377> let me find a image
<nico8481> ok
<nico8481> on my way... brb
<pd273> HI cox377: I was testing guarddog for a while
<pd273> it looks good
<Quick_silver> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<edney_brasil> morning all!
* mth`MAW_ Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
* mth`MAW_ was kicked off #kubuntu by jpatrick (please remove your away message and come back)
<MetaMorfoziS> is tehere kubuntu for 64bit intels?
<waylandbill> I'm trying to get apache2 to start. I tried the init script and apache2ctl to start it, but it doesn't stay running. No errors come up when I try to start it.
<mickru> hi anyone tried to pppoe on demand? If you have to control a DSL modem it's handy to have something like kinternet... 5.10 didn't have that, does 6.06?
<mickru> the faq's state that one should place a link to the connect / disconnect scripts... but comeon, that does require to enter your password over and over again each time you want to connect to the Internet
<andreas___> hallo
<andreas___> ist jemand hier?
<andreas___> can u hear me? oder bin ich schonwieder im channelnirvana
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<cox377> does anyone have a recommendation for a decent ftp client
<pipitas> weedar: so did it work then?
<apokryphos> cox377: Konqueror
<ome_> you there? apocrophys?
<cox377> install gFTP but i think ti's a load of *****!!
<andreas___> sorry
<apokryphos> ome_: yup 8)
<ome_> k awesome
<cox377> i shall give it a go apokry
<ome_> I thought you were making a joke becuase it apeared to be in another language
<ome_> if kubuntu is the best thats what i want
<cox377> do u mean konqueror ftp or the actual web browser?
<apokryphos> ome_: I certainly think KDE is quite superior to GNOME, so yeah :)
<ome_> ok man thats exactly the kinda thing i wanted to know
<ome_> first time i touched anything linux related was 3 days ago so your knowledge is awesome
<ome_> Im gonna try to use it for everything and only use windows when i have to
<RawSewage> Whats the best way to make a DVD of images, playable in a normal DVD player
<mindspin> when activating mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail in adept I see a BREAK in red does it mean it isn't a good idea to install it?
<apokryphos> RawSewage: digikam is good
<RawSewage> ty
<Razer> ciao a tutti
<Razer> uso linux da pokissimo
<RawSewage> I dont think Digikam does that
<RawSewage> makes a DVD of images playable on a normal DVD player
<RawSewage> not a computer DVD player
<RawSewage> a normal TV DVD player
<apokryphos> RawSewage: hm, one sec
<robin__> hey all, I have a problem and hoping someone here can help, everytime I try to install java I get an error that its going to brake packages. any Idea's?
<Razer> Hi...
<Razer> nobody is italian?
<mindspin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<winbond> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> RawSewage: hm, yeah, it's an archive option it seems. There's likely decent ones on kde-apps.org, but I recommend asking in #kde
<RawSewage> ok ty
<apokryphos> RawSewage: aha, mandvd claims to do it
<apokryphos> looks nice too
<RawSewage> ok thx
<apokryphos> RawSewage: http://kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=38347&id=1
<winbond> how can i add the .com .org .net autocomplete shortcuts to conquerer ,? like in the firefox
<robin__> any one have a source for java that i can put in my source list
<klerfayt> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<papa_lic> greez
<papa_lic> anyone having a problem with usb unmounting itself?
<papa_lic> any suggestions?
<winbond> ask in ubuntu , more pepople there
<winbond> people
<papa_lic> uh..ok
<v3ctor> hmm
<v3ctor> google earth for linux
<moopere> wheeeeeee
<statesidela> i get this ( sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 13 12:37:10 2006 ) after typing this ( sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ) what can i do
<Tomze> set the time on your pc
<Tomze> but ehmm
<statesidela> just did that
<Tomze> and i just read the whole message ;)
<statesidela> lol k
<Tomze> open up your terminal and do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" if you knwo how to use nano...
<RadiantFire> f.y.i. sudo nano is equivalent to the default behaviour of sudoedit
<RadiantFire> and you can change default editors using sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<exceswater> hi all
<ome_> Anyone know a good program to burn kubuntu.iso ? Im in ubuntu
<GullyFoyle> isn't alt-space the shortcut for katapult? it isn't working
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: try alt+f2, type katapult
<Hobbsee> and then check if alt+space is already assigned to something
<dr3as> trying to install tile, and i just get hecking for Tcl configuration... configure: WARNING: Can't find Tcl configuration definitions
<dr3as> ops, hecking=checking...
<winbond> i need to install all apps as sudo , sorrect?
<winbond> correct?
<jpatrick> winbond: yes
<winbond> jpatrick: ty , do you know if im installing a app but i dont have the req libs, how can i have it pull the req libs from apt get without requesting the app that im installing
<jpatrick> winbond: sudo apt-get install -f
<winbond> jpatrick: dang , thanks a lot
<jpatrick> winbond: I'm in a good mood
<winbond> jpatrick: just started using linux, its interesting , im just learning the basics and experimenting
<jpatrick> winbond: cool
<winbond> jpatrick: ok , so i got the app installed but i dont have any shortcuts in kde, how can i refresh kde or find out where that app was installed?
<jpatrick> winbond: what app was it?
<winbond> bittorrent from bittorrent.com
<winbond> the official one
<jpatrick> No idea
<winbond> k
<jpatrick> should be in "Internet"
<jpatrick> try Alt-F2: "killall kicker && kicker"
<ORIGINAL-GANGSTA> hi
<jpatrick> I think I scared him^
<RawSewage> how do I uninstall Picasa
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> it might come in handy
<railk> what clients are good for listening to mp3 streams? all the ones i've tried give me errors (maybe not the client's fault, but just want to make sure...)
<jpatrick> amarok
<railk> nope... using one of the streams that are in the list by default -> "access was denied for the url: <stream url>"...
<railk> could there be some problem with xine or something?
<Bazzi> could be that you ahvent installed libxine-extracodecs?
<geneo93> anyone having trouble with azureus not appearing
<railk> Bazzi: Adept doesnt even list that package...
<PhilHyde> Heya: Almost trivial question; does ubuntu have a command line utility that simply makes the PC speaker emit a beep?
<Bazzi> !tell railk about repos
<Bazzi> use what the bot told you, then install that package
<weedar> geneo93: yes, it is a common bug - not fixed yet, but you could always download a newer version manually
<robotgeek> PhilHyde: man beep
<geneo93> weedar:  does same thing
<PhilHyde> Ah, got it; must have turned up in Dapper, I remember looking for beep in Breezy and never found it
<weedar> geneo93: That's what I read on ubuntuforums.org - Haven't tried it myself
<geneo93> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<PhilHyde> OK, second and less trivial problem. Some programs won't send sound to ALSA; particularly VLC, and the Flash plugin. I've installed the vlc/Alsa package, but it hasn't helped.
<geneo93> nope
<winbond> is there an app that will convert mp3 to ogg without having to install mp3 playback codecs?
<robotgeek> winbond: i dont suppose that is possible
<amdfx> apokyphos_: you there?
<winbond> ok , ty
<winbond> does anyone use the official bittorrent client?
<PhilHyde> Official for whom?
<geneo93> winbond:  to slow
<winbond> from the guy that made it
<winbond> whats his name
<PhilHyde> You mean the bittorrent client made by the guys that invented bittorrent, rather than whatever the default KDE bittorent client is that'd be the first thing that you'd find in Kubuntu?
<winbond> yeah , bram cohen
<winbond> i mean i use all the apps that are there
<winbond> but i like to check out all the apps and then decide which one i want to keep
<ome2> Anyone know how to setup an nvidia cark in kubuntu?
<winbond> not me ,sry
<railk> Bazzi: thanks btw :P
<rigonatti> does anyone know a good SFTP SSh tools in Ubuntu ??
<PhilHyde> In KDE, there's always the fish:// and sftp:// protocols in Konqueror. Otherwise it's just using sftp and ssh in the command prompt, AFAIK. Anyone else?
<rigonatti> i was looking for some GUI APP
<geneo93> weedar: you have to reconfigure java
<rigonatti> like the usually ftp clients
<PhilHyde> rigonatti: Konqueror, then. Does the lot.
<geneo93> weedar: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<geneo93>   and pick the sun java
<geneo93> the icon is blank in taskbar though
<david> Hey, is there any way to force a program to have an icon in the taskbar?
<geneo93> yes just right click taskbar
<david> well, all I can get out of that is adding a button to the panel
<winbond> geneo93: did you use the official bittorrent?
<geneo93> no azureus
<robotgeek> why not use ktorrent
<geneo93> because its slow as snot
<robotgeek> hmm, works for me.
<geneo93> azureus is twice as fast
<david> I'm sure its speed is on a user to user basis though
<david> azureus was slow for me
<david> on windows at least
<geneo93> na its the way it reads things
<david> oh, diff protocols?
<david> or something like that
<terminet> hi folks
<david> hallo
<geneo93> windows sucks for any connection
<david> microtorrent worked pretty well with it
<SeanTater> I like Ktorrent just becasue it's part of the KDE project
<david> oh that reminds me
<david> do you need to set up a firewall in linux?
<SeanTater> david: not likely
<geneo93> if you like you can
<david> cuz i heard most of the ports are closed by default
<SeanTater> david: if you want, it's extremely simple, I'll take you through it
<david> lay it on me sean
<PhilHyde> I wouldn't mind hearing about firewall config; I'm not sure what the firewall on this machine is doing.
<SeanTater> david: they are clodes by default, that's why firewalls are not entirely necessary
<PhilHyde> Other than "running".
<SeanTater> david, bet a terminal ready
<SeanTater> david, get even
<david> wait, get even?
<geneo93> i have hardware firewall
<SeanTater> david, I was spell correcting myself
<SeanTater> david, anyway, get a terminal ready
<david> ah
<david> its up
<SeanTater> david, execute: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<david> for a sec i thought get even was what i was supposed to type in console
<david> oh i already installed firestarted
<RawSewage> how do you uninstall something thats not in the Add/Remove program list
<RawSewage> but was installed with dpkg
<SeanTater> david, that's your firewall, now for step 2
<david> yay!
<david> i knew there was more to it
<david> continue...
<SeanTater> david, type in: gksu firestarter
<david> neat!
<PhilHyde> Is there a firewall config program that doesn't involve downloading Gnome?
<v3ctor> guarddog
<david> do you have to do that everytime you want the firewall up?
<SeanTater> david, does a wizard come up -- if so, do what it tells you to do
<PhilHyde> Good, I'm avoiding Gnome like the plague
<david> i think i already did the wizard
<SeanTater> david: no
<v3ctor> guarddog is qt based
<david> cuz right now its just a box
<SeanTater> david: then look in the policy tab
<v3ctor> and a bit easier than firestarter
<david> whats qt
<david> and then what do i do
<SeanTater> v3ctor, he's already has firestarter 1/2 way set up
<PhilHyde> QT is the toolkit KDE uses to make applications
<v3ctor> SeanTater: talking to the guy that doesn;t want gnome apps
<v3ctor> or gtk
<SeanTater> david: do you have any special programs, like a web server or SSHD installed and intend to use?
<david> no
<david> and probably wont have anything that fancy
<SeanTater> david: then quit firestarter (it will still be running -- you cannot see it), you are done
<david> so, if i have firestarter installed
<david> does that mean it protects me everytime the computer boots?
<SeanTater> david:  yes
<david> cool cool
<david> now... for another question
<david> is there a way to make the windows key open up the k menu?
<SeanTater> david: dunno -- brb
<david> arg
<SeanTater> david: okay - back
<david> yay
<geneo93> if you like qt things goto sourceforge and checkout unizone
<david> whats unizone?
<geneo93> chat and filesharing app
<geneo93> with magical powers
<david> intriguing
<geneo93> you'll need qt devel tools
<david> is there like a limewire eqivilent for linux?
<Kadran> i have tried the desktop install today and every thing was so easy and i made many mistakes :) i think i like the old install school
<v3ctor> apollon
<v3ctor> or limewire
<Kadran> david: why limewire, use kmldonkey and have them all :)
<mhterres> morning
<Chryseus> david: you could try binding "dcop kicker kicker showKMenu" command to the windows-butons
<v3ctor> what is the hotkey app?
<Chryseus> khotkeys?
<v3ctor> hmm @ ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<Chryseus> though you need to run it from kcontrol afaik
<v3ctor> ahh
<ome2> is there something simular to repository in kubuntu?
<octan> how do i use 2 sound apps at once.. like amarok and teamspeaker, i need to have 0 sound apps running and disable the kde sound system to get teamspeaker to work. i tryed aoss but it didnt work verry well
<octan> it was all working perfectly when i had debian sarge installed
<v3ctor> kmenu is already set up
<manicman> nabend
<octan> can ayone give me a helping hand pls
<manicman> wie heit das programm mit dem ich den mirror wechseln kann? also ich brauch n mirror, auf dem auch eclipse und n gutes svn tool wie esvn liegt...
<octan> jaja la os alle ikke snakke engelsk
<manicman> oh sry
<octan> hehe :P
<v3ctor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<octan> i nees some seriuse help with this ..
<manicman> how is the tool named with which i can change the mirror of  adept? i need a mirror providing eclipse and some svn tool like esvn..
<octan> your source.list edit it
<david> so, lets say youre given a repository
<david> deb http://wewoai;foi.csjioareoi ./
<v3ctor> octan: if you use a sound daemon you can use two sound s=devices at one
<david> with the ./ at the end
<david> what is the correct way to add that repository to adept
<octan> v3ctor, what?
<v3ctor> if you use artsd or esd you can have to apps sending sounds at once
<octan> v3ctor, no i cant.. if so pls tell me how.. cos when i open teamspeaker while etc amarok is playing.. TS is not working
<v3ctor> you need to set them both to use the sound daemon
<octan> v3ctor, TS uses alsa i think
<octan> i tryed set the kde sound system to alsa, but it still wount work if other apps are running
<manicman> octan: and can u tell me a mirror which contains eclipse?
<v3ctor> alsa is not good for that
<octan> manicman, no sorry..
<octan> v3ctor, oss-emulation. i think its the way,, but i cant fig it out
<octan> i have alsa-oss installed
<octan> and i tryed using aoss but nogood
<david> so, any tips on adding repositories to adept where they have a ./ at the end?
<octan> david> vim. kate mc synaptic etc etc
<octan> edit source.list in /etc/apt
<v3ctor> oss is not what you need
<v3ctor> you need a server in between you apps and you sound card
<v3ctor> the service will allow full duplex comunication with sound device
<david> well, i tried just pasting in the line
<david> but then when i tried to download something from there
<david> it gave me a "BREAK" error
<david> so i figure theres more to it than that
<david> and if i remove the ./ entirely, adept wont even start
<octan> <v3ctor> i have full duplex enabled in kde sound system.. and its set to alsa atm
<octan> v3ctor, if i do killall artsd and then open teamspeaker, then TS works
<octan> but not any other sound apps... amarok looks like its playing but no sound form it
<v3ctor> set TS to use artsd
<octan> ii cant set TS to use artsd
<octan> it uses a lowlevel sound deamon by default.
<octan> alsa
<octan> v3ctor, only option i have in TS is the sound driver i can set.. atm its set to /dev/dsp
<octan> i tryed adsp. that didnt work
<v3ctor> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound
<v3ctor> there is an arts section
<octan> let me read that
<david> so, i installed wine, but it won't work when i run the command "wine"
<david> whyyy?
<geneo93> wine notepad
<cox377> lol
<cox377> me again.. just wondering... from within Kubuntu.. is it possible to find a list of your hardware?
<winbond> how can i find dufferent drivers for my land cards , the ones i have make it time out at any larger download
<v3ctor> sudo lshw
<winbond> lan-cardf
<v3ctor> for hardware list
<cox377> i want to upgrade the driver for my onboard gfx card as it will only support 1024*786 compared to my moms which is also onboard and unknown and auto set itsell @ 1600
<david> is there a command to configure wine?
<Bazzi> winecfg
<Bazzi> =)
<winbond> ok , so i found the hardware , now how do i find a better driver for tht hardware?
<octan> v3ctor thxz alot.. got it working now :)
<v3ctor> octan: great
<visik7> any deb of googleearth ?
<v3ctor> visik7: haven't seen one yet this morn
<visik7> :/
<v3ctor> but the .bin installs well
<v3ctor> ran it earlier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !time
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !clock
<ubotu> I guess clock is sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ubotu: no, you are wrong, i haven't that installed
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<patch> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey patch
<patch> could anyone help me with codecs / mplayer etc ?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: what's the problem?  ntpdate's installed by default, btw
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: i think i removed it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> was wondering how to change the system rime
<Tallia1Kubuntu> time
<patch> i am trying to get the codecs working. the ones that mplayer provide
<patch> but in kaffine
<Hobbsee> !libdvdcss
<Hobbsee> !+libdvdcss
<ubotu> it has been said that libdvdcss is (DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)) for i386. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for PPC and amd64, or or just add 'deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main' to your souces.list
<patch> ok so i have that dvd lib
<patch> what can i install for mpeg/mov/wmv etc
<patch> thanks btw
<Hobbsee> i'd check the restricted page for that
<cox377> is there anyway of forcing a better rez
<cox377> currently the max i can get is 1024 but really would love 1280 - 1024
<JohnFlux> cox377: I'm sure there's a better way, but I can tell you the manual way
<JohnFlux> cox377: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> hola, soy nica
<winbond> !drivers
<ubotu> [drivers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<cox377> cheers john
<cox377> shall go there now
<cox377> John
<cox377> there is a bit within there that states
<cox377> SubSection "Display"
<cox377> 		Depth		1
<cox377> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377> that 5 times
<cox377> do i add the higher rez in?
<daviduk> any one know of a manual for tinyerp
<JohnFlux> cox377: right
<JohnFlux> cox377: add in the higher res (at the front) of each line
<cox377> Ok.. wish me luck
<cox377> lol
<statesidela> hi  there i just installed kubuntu and am having trouble doing su into root tells me its is wrong password and i know its right
<statesidela> anyone have any ideas?/
<JohnFlux> !su
<ubotu> JohnFlux: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JohnFlux> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<JohnFlux> statesidela: you aren't supposed to su as root
<JohnFlux> statesidela: the idea is that you are supposed to get used to using sudo instead
<JohnFlux> statesidela: if you really want to su, then do sudo passwd root
<statesidela> su under my previous flavor Suse
<statesidela> thank you flux
<JohnFlux> statesidela: but I recommend giving sudo a try
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know how to make it so Adept doesn't ask for my password twice?
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: dunno, but an evil option is to make it suid :)
<[BU] Brizz> lol
<[BU] Brizz> well it only seems to do that when I have updates and I click on the icon in the tray
<JohnFlux> well if you're the only person on the machine, it probably won't hurt
<[BU] Brizz> how would I go about it/
<JohnFlux> I'm not recommending it - but  chmod +S /usr/bin/adept    would probably do it
<[BU] Brizz> I may or may not try it
<[BU] Brizz> :)
<patch> sorry for the delay. that worked perfectly. thanks all
<patch> bye
<[BU] Brizz> have you tried the new Linux Google Earth?
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: not yet
<[BU] Brizz> I can't get it to work how I want
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: downloaded it though
<JohnFlux> $ adept
<JohnFlux> The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges.
<JohnFlux> heh
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: KDE won't allow it :)
<[BU] Brizz> I installed it as root so it would install to the system paths, but it tells me symlink: permission denied when I try to run it as a user
<[BU] Brizz> hehe no problem, it's not that big of a deal
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: what do you type to run it as a user?
<[BU] Brizz> googleearth
<[BU] Brizz> there is a symlink in .usr.local.bin
<[BU] Brizz> .=/
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: where does the symlink point to?
<[BU] Brizz> but it has the same permissions and rights as other symlinks in that folder
<[BU] Brizz> /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth
<JohnFlux> what are the rights on that?
<winbond> where can i get the cource code of the kernell thats in kubuntu 6.06?
<winbond> s
<[BU] Brizz> root:root
<JohnFlux> winbond: apt-cache search kernel
<JohnFlux> winbond: it will be there somewhere ;)
<[BU] Brizz> and I'm still not sure how to read the rights, but it says lrwxrwxrwx
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: no that's the symlink
<[BU] Brizz> oh yah lol
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: that's always that for symlinks
<winbond> so i should have a source on my pc already?
<JohnFlux> winbond: probably nmot
<JohnFlux> not
<[BU] Brizz> okay on that one the rights are foo:user -rwxr-xr-x
<[BU] Brizz> this is like a script, though
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: what about for the directory it's in
<[BU] Brizz> it runs googleearth-bin in the same directory
<JohnFlux> winbond: do "uname -a"
<[BU] Brizz> root:root drwxr-xr-x
<JohnFlux> winbond: and paste the result
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: that looks okay
<Drakeson> something really amuses me. How popular is kubuntu dapper? I encounter this name way too much in various places. I think someone could do a market share analysis ;)
<winbond> i need to download it because lan driver needs it to install itself
<daviduk> any one know a good erp that works with dapper or a tinyerp guide?
<JohnFlux> Drakeson: google distrowatch
<JohnFlux> Drakeson: they do the market share analysis
<winbond> JohnFlux: 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Drakeson> JohnFlux: distrowatch is not a good measure ;)
<JohnFlux> Drakeson: best there is though I think
<JohnFlux> winbond: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<JohnFlux> winbond: that should install to /usr/src/linux-2.6.15  probably
<Drakeson> JohnFlux: is there anything in google?
<Drakeson> like say google trends, ...
<JohnFlux> dunno
<Drakeson> something that gives you the webbrowser/OS stats
<winbond> JohnFlux: good info , thank you
<JohnFlux> winbond: why do you want it btw?
<[BU] Brizz> JohnFlux: any idea what this means??
<[BU] Brizz> bah hold on
<winbond> JohnFlux: i want to update my lan card driver and it needs the kernel source to either install itself or make a kernell patch
<JohnFlux> winbond: ah, yeah that it might
<JohnFlux> winbond: you might get away with just the headers though
<[BU] Brizz> JohnFlux: this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CtAAIV60.html
<JohnFlux> winbond: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23
<JohnFlux> winbond: that will be smaller to download
<[BU] Brizz> I get it every time I run a shell script from terminal
<JohnFlux> winbond: that might be sufficent
<winbond> JohnFlux: im kind of new , not sure what headers are
<JohnFlux> winbond: it's...
<JohnFlux> winbond: like the blueprints of a car
<JohnFlux> winbond: you can't actually drive it or use it in anyway
<winbond> JohnFlux: ahh
<JohnFlux> winbond: but often all an add-on needs is to know where to put itself
<JohnFlux> winbond: that's gotta be the worst analogy ever given here :)
<JohnFlux> but it's close
<winbond> JohnFlux: i get the point though
<DaSkreech> Well that didn't work
<[BU] Brizz> JohnFlux: sorry, Google Earth crashed me lol
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: heh.  lots of people on slashdot complained about the same thing
<erik__> are there any debs of gnash?
<winbond> when i installed mandrake 2006 , it fried my nvidia lancard, so al li have left is the marvell giga lan "built in" and the driver from ubuntu works but makes any larger download time out
<[BU] Brizz> JohnFlux: I've gotten it to run as sudo and it's pretty good, but I got all kinds of graphical smearing
<[BU] Brizz> not that I have a great card in this machine...
<[BU] Brizz> winbond: could be an MTU problem
<winbond> [BU] Brizz: 1500 standard , right?
<[BU] Brizz> typically :)
<[BU] Brizz> but some internet connections are 1482 or something
<[BU] Brizz> DSL especially
<winbond> [BU] Brizz: do you know where the settings for it is?
<[BU] Brizz> I can't remember, I did it from the command line before
<[BU] Brizz> it was something like ifconfig eth0 mtu 1450
<cox377> U stilll about john?
<winbond> [BU] Brizz: i have cable ,and dlink router
<[BU] Brizz> 1500 shouold be fine
<[BU] Brizz> but you could lower it just to test
<winbond> [BU] Brizz: ill try ,ty
<[BU] Brizz> np :)
<cox377> i addedd "1280x1024" to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file restarted and it's\ not available under system settings
<erik__> anyone tried gnash?
<winbond> cox377: you have nvidia or ati?
<cox377> unforutnatly not
<cox377> it's a
<purucho> #kubuntu-es
<[BU] Brizz> erik__: unfortunately, no
<cox377> 	Device		"VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"
<winbond> cox377: haha , i forgot there are still other companies around making video cards
<cox377> lol
<cox377> its an onboard card on a MSI motherboard
<[BU] Brizz> cox377: are you sure your card supports that resolution?
<v3ctor> S3 are horiible
<cox377> the other machine i install Kubuntu was no name and it supports 100's of rez's
<cox377> yeh i bet
<cox377> the only things that are supported are
<winbond> cox377: i dont know anything about s3 , sry
<cox377> "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<winbond> cox377: see if they have any linux drivers
<cox377> opps
<cox377> "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<cox377> and i added the 1280
<[BU] Brizz> well one thing is that 1280x1024 is not square
<cox377> :s
<[BU] Brizz> it's 1280x960
<cox377> 1280x1024 is what i ran on my M$ machine thats why i tried that
<cox377> but surely.. which ever size it is it should show up in the system settings
<cox377> providing it's been added
<v3ctor> it won't show what the card dpes not support
<[BU] Brizz> providing your card supports it iirc
<[BU] Brizz> technically it might support 1280x960 and not 1280x1024
<v3ctor> prevents you from using unstable settings
<[BU] Brizz> here is some Debian related help on your same mobo from what I can gather: http://www.debianhelp.org/module-pnForum-viewtopic-topic-10154.html
<romeo5k> kkathman
<romeo5k> u here?
<cox377> cheers for that
<[BU] Brizz> np hth :)
<kkathman> hi romeo5k :)
<romeo5k> hi
<romeo5k>  hope u not busy...
<kkathman> not at the moment :)
<romeo5k> i wanted to tell u something.. remmeber  me  right??
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> from last evening
<romeo5k> ok.. i found out the solution about the nvdia chipset.. yes from last evening
<romeo5k> well at least on my mobo that is....
<kkathman> romeo5k:  excellent!! Glad you found out.. can you share that...because others need that information :)
<romeo5k> i have the A8N VM- CSM.. in case someone comes with the same prob
<kkathman> hmm ok..thats a different card than Im used to seeing
<romeo5k> this may sound stupid.. but believe me it makes sense
<romeo5k> no A8Nvm CSM is the mobo..
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> not a separate card
<romeo5k> no..........
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there anybody that likes the way ICQ or Skype chat works? i have to say that is convenient to leave messages even when the other buddy is offline... it's something that is completely missing in MSN, isn't it????
<Bazzi> Tallia1Kubuntu: MSN 8 has it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in kopete this doesn't work ...
<Bazzi> MSN 8 is still beta
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway this have been a CHANGE in the protocol right?
<kkathman> romeo5k:  if that was the case, on the mobo, I wonder if you could have just installed the driver, before you installed the OS
<Bazzi> and still way off till others implement it
<kkathman> some allow that, but I dont know if your mobo doesnt aht or not
<kkathman> I have an ASUS mobo, and I can load drivers external to the OS
<romeo5k> kkathman ... the trick is... being that i have Windows installed on a whole diffeerent HDD.. it didnt matter.... i cannot restart the computer or nothing.. What i have to do is turn off the computer, and unplug the power cord for about 5 secs... then restart and boot to kubuntu
<[BU] Brizz> heh MSN doesn't work on Kubuntu! :P
<kkathman> romeo5k:  ohh hmm interesting.
<[BU] Brizz> silly Bazzi
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: Bazzi?
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: MS keeps breaking the protocol
<[BU] Brizz> yah they all do
<romeo5k> kkathman.. i knowit sounded stupid but thats the truth
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: It's silly you for using a proprietary closed protocol controlled by a company known to break it :P
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: jabber doesn't
* Bazzi slaps [BU] Brizz 
<kkathman> romeo5k:  yes thats very odd
<[BU] Brizz> I'm okay if Google would just port Google Talk and give it plugin support
<romeo5k> kkathman.. its like a  bug that windows will not allow it to boot...
<[BU] Brizz> then people could add whatever they wanted
<romeo5k> brb
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: gmail works in mozilla
<kkathman> romeo5k:  haha  well imagine my surprised :)
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: I use that at the moment
<kkathman> hehe
<JohnFlux> [BU] Brizz: (that uses jabber)
<v3ctor> google talk is just jabber
<[BU] Brizz> Jabber isn't Google Talk but yes vice versa :p
<[BU] Brizz> Jabber doesn't do voice iirc
<serenity> hi
<JohnFlux> hi
<JohnFlux> serenity: would you like a drink?
* JohnFlux get the ice from the freezer
<serenity> since i updated my fiefox to 1.5.0.4 it's buggy. FF freezes for probably 30 secs but without a reason and every 5 mins (approx.)
<serenity> JohnFlux: take one of ur choice
<JohnFlux> serenity: it didn't happen on a previous firefox?
<serenity> no
* JohnFlux pours a scotch on the rocks
<skipster23> how can i watch windows media clips in firefox
<serenity> just in the moment i updated
<JohnFlux> serenity: usually I'd say it's dns problem, but doesn't sound like it in this case
<v3ctor> skipster23: mozilla-mplayer
<serenity> no, konqueror does the job fine
<skipster23> thanks
<serenity> and has the same dns setting
<JohnFlux> skipster23: this is a 32-bit machine?
<skipster23> yes
<JohnFlux> skipster23: should be okay then
<cox377> when i try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<cox377> i tells me it's not installed
<cox377> when i try and get it ussing
<[BU] Brizz> in Ubuntu it's like xorg-xfree86 or something
<cox377> ahh right
<cox377> is that the same as kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<serenity> John: another idea about ff?
<JohnFlux> serenity: sorry none
<cox377> xorg-xfree86
<cox377> is that definatly is?>
<cox377> it*
<serenity> gonna re-install firefox
<JohnFlux> serenity: I've never seen reinstalling work
<JohnFlux> serenity: maybe wait a few days and just upgrade again
<Vose> I restarted my PC and the k menu and bar at the bottom is gone? Anyone one know hot to get it back
<DrBair> press alt-f2 to get the run dialog
<DrBair> kicker
* v3ctor always has kuake running for that reason
<PhilHyde> Hey folks. Anyone care to answer an annoying KDE question?
<v3ctor> we won;t know until you ask
<PhilHyde> :)
<v3ctor> then we will all pretend to be afk
<PhilHyde> OK. When I upgraded from KDE3.4 in Breezy to 3.5 in Dapper, the behaviour of some programs changed, most notably Kate and Konversation:
<PhilHyde> When invoked, they maintain one single process. In 3.4 they restored and gained focus when invoked. Now they just flash on the taskbar, but don't restore. Any idea how I can bring that behavior back?
<Quick_silver> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Vose> DrBair I tryed the command kicker but nothing?
<serenity> how to install a *.bin file?
<palo> Let's say I have a folder which I contains code and cvs info, I recently set up a new cvs server and want to switch it over, but anytime I try to commit the changes to the new server, the info already present tries to commit it to the old one, is there any way to convert a cvs directory tree to a new repository, or do I have to go in manually and pull out the files I need?
<DrBair> Vose: try running konsole and running kicker in there, see if it errors out
<Raito> >	I'm getting a new computer (a laptop) what are the best things to take note of to make it compatible with Kubuntu very well? Also do I want intergrated graphics or seperate?
<DrBair> serenity: have your hand on the googleearth beta?
<serenity> Raito: try the live-cd
<palo> DrBair, it's nice
<Vose> kicker is already running!
<serenity> DrBair: yes...mighty oracle
<Vose> DrBair
<Raito> no, I don't already have the computer, I am asking what kind of computer should I buy?
<DrBair> serenity: lol, just make it executable and run it. Either as root or a user depending whether you want it installed system wide or just for you
<Vose> gave me the error that it is already runing. DrBair
<DrBair> Raito: the intel integrated video works good, so does nvidia. Stay far far away from ATI
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: I just use Alt+Ctrl=A
<Vose> oh I found it slid to a small thing in the corrner? DrBair?
<PhilHyde> DaSkreech: Use it to do what?
<Raito> Thanks, anything else I should take note of?
<serenity> Raito: check this linux-laptop.net
<DrBair> Raito: wireless... atheros, ralink are nice
<Raito> thanks, this is the perfect site
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: Any time a program flashes Alt+Ctrl+A will pop it up in focus
<devlin> how long should it take to repartition a 80G drive during installation. Its supposedly has been at it for a while now but no drive light activity is  showing...
<Raito> I know this isn't a general computer channel, but what is the difference between intergrated and seperate graphics?
<devlin> built on the motherboard / not built on the motherboard
<PhilHyde> Turns out I've mapped Ctrl+Alt+A to something else. Is there a setting for "restore when made active"?
<DrBair> Raito: but its almost always built into the board on laptops
<PhilHyde> Or something like that
<Raito> ok, so there are no real disadvantages to having a built in graphics card as long as I get intel or Nvidia?
<DaSkreech> Yes there is
<DaSkreech> Under Accesibilty (sp)
<Raito> what is that?
<elBarto> where do I chnge the list for grub?
<DrBair> Raito: right... intels may be even better because the drivers are OSS
<Raito> so with intel I basically don't need to install drivers because kubuntu has them automatically?
<winbond> does anyone know hot to permanently set the mtu size so it doesnt reset on reboot?
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: Hello?
<DaSkreech> Found it>
<v3ctor> winbond: there is an mtu option for the interfaces file..i think
<v3ctor> man interfaces
<DrBair> Raito: Right... and they're more likely to support emerging X stuff
<winbond> v3ctor: can you tell me where the man interfaces are plz?
<PhilHyde> DaSkreech: Sorry, AFK for a mo
<v3ctor> open konsole and type man interfaces
<weedar__> just type "man interfaces" in a console window winbond
<DaSkreech> ok
<PhilHyde> You say you've found it?
<PhilHyde> Or were you asking me? Can't tell whether that ">" is meant to be "." or "?" up there.
<winbond> weedar: ok ,ty
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: lt in KControl or System Settings under Regional and Accessibility
<PhilHyde> DaSkreech: What is?
<DaSkreech> The Keyboard Shortcut
<DaSkreech> It's called Activate Window Demanding attention
<PhilHyde> Ahh, I wasn't looking for a keyboard shortcut; I was looking for the option to make applications restore when invoked.
<DaSkreech> Ah.. Ahm I'm not sure
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: Whats the issue again? You upgraded and what?
<visik7> !pd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, visik7
<PhilHyde> (re: Kate, Konversation) When invoked, they stay as one single process (for instance, I've mapped "start Kate" to Ctrl+Alt+K). In 3.4 they restored and gained focus when invoked in that way. Now they just flash on the taskbar, but don't restore. Any idea how I can bring that behavior back?
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<DaSkreech> Have you asked in #kde?
<PhilHyde> Not yet. Suppose I should then :) Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Sure :) Let me know what the fix is ok?
<PhilHyde> Will do
<lwizardl> what do i have to install so that transcode can convert videos to h.264 codec?
<gallag_> Is there any program for neatly printing as many photos in as few pages as possible -- like the windows photo printing wizard?
<gallag_> lwizardl: install ffmpeg, libxine-extracodecs
<gallag_> lwizardl: I;m not /sure/ that will do it, bit it's worth a try
<winbond> ....how can i completely remove kde a xserver and its deps and reinstall it from scratch?
<leafw> how can one find out the screen resolution of a tty?
<gallag_> winbond: why would you want to?
<leafw> what is the correspondence of 1280x854 to vga=??? in the boot loader config file?
<leafw> google is silent
<gallag_> leafw: I do not know
<BlankB> gallag_: I was looking for that the other day. The '
<BlankB> gallag_: contact sheet' style stuff.
<winbond> gallag_: because i was messing with xgl and everytime i shutdown pc it crashes
<BlankB> gallag_: there is a progam with imagemagick called montage that may work for you.
<gallag_> BlankB: good to know -- I;m not alone
<gallag_> BlankB: ah-ha!
<gallag_> BlankB: I'll look at that
<dognews> hello
<devlin-7> can anyone tell me why Kubuntu won't repartition my HD?  I have an 80G HD, only 5G's are used... I keep getting an error when I tell it to resize my partition saying "Failed to create enough space for installation.
<dognews> I've got a problem with installing mencoder on my kubuntu system - I can't find a package with adept and nothing in any forums about it. Could anyone help me?
<DaSkreech> winbond: You can do it from adept
<winbond> DaSkreech: yeah , but i dont know which commands
<DaSkreech> winbond: Just right click on the XGLserver and purge
<DaSkreech> Anything that depends on it will be removed as well
<winbond> DaSkreech: where is the purge option?
<DaSkreech> winbond: right click on the package in adept
<winbond> do you guys have apps fail to start sometimes? like the adept
<kosh> winbond: nope
<david> so, is there any way to get the window key to open the k menu?
<leafw> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<winbond> wird , happens a lot for me
<dognews> winbond: I had a problem with adept starting too the other day - adept started again after having logged out and logged in the user again
<[BU] Brizz> how do I change permission on a symbolic link?
<PhilHyde> DaSkreech: The response was 20 minutes of silcence from over 250 people.
<PhilHyde> *silence
<DaSkreech> PhilHyde: You gotta expect that :) they are hard at work on breaking 3.5.3 :)
<PhilHyde> Fair enough :)
<[BU] Brizz> how do I change permission on a symbolic link?
<david> so, is there a way to make the window key open the k menu?
<[BU] Brizz> I tried chown but it just changed the file that was linked to
<david> [BU] Brizz: did you try running "kdesu konqueror"
<david> and then right clicking
<david> and then messing with the permissions?
<dognews> does anyone of you have mencoder on his system?
<david> so, how come my icons won't line up to the grid on the desktop, even though i have the option checked?
<winbond> so many questions so little time
<david> so, how come my icons won't line up to the grid on the desktop, even though i have the option checked?
<winbond> what is the best recent book on linux in general , not concentrating on any distro
<Bazzi> winbond: you mean concentrating on the kernel? ;)
<Bazzi> j/k
<DrBair> david: doesn't do it here either
<leninia> hola tengo una pregunta... no se instalar programas , me podeis ayudar
<leninia> ??
<DaSkreech> !tell leninia about es
<DrBair> david: there is a fix for it if you are interested
<bleaked_> so, perhaps i am doing something wrong, or looking in the wrong place, but i cannot find a feature i know exists.  when i ran debian (w/ kde) in konq there was an option to split the file browswer view into two, then embed konsole into one of the split views AND have both views link together.  (so when you would change directories, it would do the action on both views) -- was this not included with kubuntu, or is this a plug-in, or?
<DaSkreech> Can I get Amarok to filter on path names?
<BlankB> bleaked_: is it in Konqueror ....view -> Split view?
<DrBair> bleaked_: sounds cool, but i can't find it anywhere
<BlankB> bleaked_: what distro where you running that had that?
<bleaked_> BlankB: debian sid
<bleaked_> like 5 months ago
<bleaked_> seemed like a standard feature of konq
<fyrmedic> Is there a good video editor that is in the repositories for Breezy
<fyrmedic> ?
<bleaked_> BlankB: DrBair: yea, it was in the konq, View | Split View menu
<defrysk> kino
<fyrmedic> ok I'll try it thankx
<bleaked_> fyrmedic: still on breezy?
<defrysk> bleaked_, its stil inthere
<defrysk> bleaked_, vieuw split view
<bleaked_> yea, i was making more of a general comment.. i hated breezy..dapper has it all..
<bleaked_> defrysk: i don't see an option to embed konsole into one of the split views
<winbond> what is a good recent book on linux in general , not concentrating on any distro
<fyrmedic> yeah
<bleaked_> winbond: if you're looking for just that, you'll only be addressing the linux kernel.  a distro-specific book is probably your only option.
<bleaked_> i could be wrong though..
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<neoclix> www.neoclix.com
<Mirno> this is spam I say
<neoclix> no it is not a spam
<bleaked_> neoclix: jerk.
<neoclix> it is a good site
<neoclix> created by me
<neoclix> no virusez
<neoclix> no spam
<morrow> and no visitors
<neoclix> i guarantee
<winbond> bleaked_: well i looked at the ubuntu book and it was all nub stuff, i learned all that in windows
<hybrid> neoclix: you may wana lo into the CoC
<neoclix> it is with vizitors
<defrysk> neoclix, you can get banned for this
<defrysk> neoclix, so shush
<neoclix> no problem i accept
<neoclix> the bann
<hybrid> neoclix: you may wanna look into the CoC
<Mirno> neoclix: yes created by you, I'm sure, and you advertise it on an unrelated channel, this is unsolicited publicity, you channel spammer :p
<neoclix> ok
<neoclix> bye bye
<Mirno> neoclix: and non sololy you spam, but you flood too :)
<defrysk> that makes him a flammer
<hybrid> lol
<Escoro> hi, do anyone know any software for linux which would suport tracker downloading, like BitComet or utorrent on windows?
<bleaked_> winbond: yea..  well to be honest i don't know of any books.  i learned linux purely by trial and error.. through my struggles and triumphs, forums, and mostly talking with these fools on irc, i just absorb it all over time.  for me, books are terrible at teaching technical things.. i enjoy novels :D  -- but yea, a lot of people benefit from them and so i'm sure some decent ones exist.. somewhere.   good luck.
<bleaked_> Escoro: have you tried ktorrent?
<defrysk> Escoro, ktorrent version 2
<Escoro> ok thanks
<bleaked_> defrysk: is that in the reps?
<defrysk> the version one is in the repos
<defrysk> bleaked_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530 is the one i use , its better then the one in the repos
<doktoreas> hi to all
<bleaked_> lo
<jaro> ok.. here is a question
<DaSkreech> winbond: Check orielly.com
<doktoreas> why i can get install package with pat-get
<doktoreas> *apt-get
<doktoreas> and with grphical tool i can't found anything?
<jaro> I have got a problem with the firmware of my Cinergy Terratec Hybrid XS  USB device
<DaSkreech> doktoreas: Can you ask that again in a different way?
<doktoreas> using graphical tool can't found any package to install
<doktoreas> using apt-get it's ok...
<DaSkreech> doktoreas: There are no packages in adept?
<doktoreas> DaSkreech: the default one yes
<doktoreas> but search one doesn't work
<doktoreas> for example mozilla is not found
<LiteHedded> can someone help me with my ati problem?
<DaSkreech> doktoreas: It sometimes takes a little while for the filter to sort
<DaSkreech> How long have you waited?
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<doktoreas> a lot
<DaSkreech> Have you removed any of the checkboxes under the search bar
<DaSkreech> or are they all still checked?
<LiteHedded> I did ask
<LiteHedded> but allow me to expand
<LiteHedded> my ati isn't working after following the install instructions on the wiki
<LiteHedded> still shows the mesa driver
<LiteHedded> no one?
<LiteHedded> see this is why I ask if anyone can help without taking the time to explain the issue in detail.
<DrBair> LiteHedded: The question was a bit vague
<LiteHedded> well I try and guage interest in a channel befoe taking the time to go into detail
<DaSkreech> LiteHedded: Have you tried in #ubuntu-xgl?
<DaSkreech> They are much more likely to have the ATI Drivers :-) so they might have better fixes
<DaSkreech> Make it clear that you are not XGelling though
<woxxy> hi all :DD
<LiteHedded> no didn't know about that channel i'll try it
<LiteHedded> thnx!
<ecker> Where can i get the exact  HorizSync / VertRefresh for my IBM thinkpad laptop, I googled and googled
<mindspit> i want to add more sources to install other (more than standar) packets to kubuntu
<mindspit> can i ?
<mindspit> i guess i need apt
<mindspit> ap-get installation sources
<crimsun_> mindspit: sure, but it's not recommended because we're not necessarily binary-compatible
<hybrid> mindspit: what are you adding?
<mindspit> for example i need mup or mc to be installed
<mindspit> mc mainy
<crimsun_> mc as in midnight command?
<crimsun_> +er
<mindspit> sudo apt-get install mc
<mindspit> yes thats right!
<bleaked_> so why is there no Window menu in konq?
<crimsun_> right, that's in universe. Just enable that.
<crimsun_> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2073 kB, Installed size: 5952 kB
<bleaked_> was it taken out in the kubuntu profile?
<mindspit> but i really want a command prompt tool like mc
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: Huh?
<LiteHedded> NoUse: are you in #flood?
<CaBlGuY> !enlightenment
<ubotu> I heard enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<mindspit> so is there an easy way to get those unstable (not necessarily binary-compatible) ... can i get such an apt-get installation source ?
<mindspit> do you know any?
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: in konqueror, on every kde distro i have ever used, there is a Window menu (part of the main toolbar)
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: it has quite a few VERY useful features that are no longer accessible..
<bleaked_> so does anyone have a Window menu in konqueror?
<bleaked_> i feel like i'm going insane.
<fek> window menu?
<fek> wtf?
<fek> ubuntu isn't windows :P
<nixternal`2go> that would be Kubuntu isn't windows ;p
<nixternal`2go> although i shouldn't talk since im on my laptop which is ubuntu ;(
<hybrid> nixternal`2go: imbrandon like Kubuntu like Windows
<bleaked_> fek: obviously, but in EVERY install of kde i have ever used, konqueror has a "Window" menu.  this is standard.. even the kde docs talk about it.
<fek> bleaked_: you mean a setup-assistent?
<bleaked_> what?
<bleaked_> no, in konqueror
<fek> bleaked_: don't understand what you excatly mean
<fek> do you have any screenshots?
<bleaked_> sure, this one guy over in #debian-kde took one for me..
<bleaked_> one sec
<fek> ok
<bleaked_> http://img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot39na.png  Now look at the konq window on the bottom right, it has a Window menu, with the split view options (now located in the View menu in kubuntu..why??) and it has the "Show Terminal Emulator" option -- basically you can split your file browswer views, link them, and embed konsole in one of them.. it's great and it's missing in kubuntu.
<bleaked_> i think this might have to do with the kubuntu file browser profile
<fek> ah, i understand
<bleaked_> but still, i'm having a hard time finding the terminal emulator feature anywhere.
<fek> where you can cascade or sort windows
<fek> bleaked_: perhaps you don't have this menu, because your konuqueror supports tabbing
<fek> and perhapsp if you are able to deactivate this support, you get the menu back
<bleaked_> what does that have anything to do with it?
<fek> because with tabbing, thins menu is senseless
<mindspit> i need a comand prompt command to install w32codecs
<fek> mindspit: alt+f2 -> konsole
<mindspit> i downloaded w32codecs
<fek> or xterm or whatever
<bleaked_> mindspit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mindspit> ok
<mindspit> ok
<fek> bleaked_: don't find any option concerning the tabbing behaviour :(
<bleaked_> i want to cry
<bleaked_> i've been asking around for weeks now
<bleaked_> every distro just has it
<bleaked_> kubuntu people are clueless..
<bleaked_> they've never heard of it
<bleaked_> and i show them this screenshot and they're baffled
<fek> bleaked_: calm down, dude :)
<bleaked_> i'm alright..sorry
<fek> bleaked_: hear to joda ;)
<mindspit> UBUNTU is powerfull! i loved it ... i !!!!was!!! a SuSE user!
<bleaked_> it's just frustrating using debian for years and having such a basic feature..then going to another kde-based distro and no one's heard of the feature.
<fek> bleaked_: could you ask the debian-guy please, if his konqueror supports tabbing?
<apokryphos> mindspit: welcome :)
* Al-Daja-aWay est Ausente, Razo: ( Out Of Order! ) | Desde: ( Tuesday, June 13, 2006. 09:45:19 ) Xlack v2.1
<fek> mindspit: you used therefore a linux without any bash?
<bleaked_> fek: you can see in that screenshot an option to open a new tab.
<fek> bleaked_: correct. hmm
<fek> confusing
* Al-Daja-aWay Voltou ( Ausente 43 secs )
<fek> bleaked_: can't belive, that this is a configure option
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: have you tried Ctrl+Shift+T?
<fek> DaSkreech: what should that do?
<DaSkreech> Split the window
<DaSkreech> Horizontally
<Lpadmin> Are there any programs for Linux that can open .dwg files?
<DarkRavenMixage> how can i assign the ed2k protocol to amule, to assign ed2k links to amule directly?
<DaSkreech> I don't know if he wants it vertically
<fek> bleaked_: i am sorry, can't help you :(
<bleaked_> yargh..
<bleaked_> i figured it out.
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: Ctrl+Shift+t works?
<bleaked_> i added the Show Terminal Emulator button through the toolbar config
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: no, does nothing
<DaSkreech> Which KDE are you using?
<winbond> does anyone have the xgl working on the kde with ati x800 card?
<bleaked_> when i was looking in the list for that button, i was looking under the 'T's, since i did not know it was "Show Terminal.."
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: 3.5.2
<DaSkreech> !tell winbond about XGL
<bleaked_> this feature is such an asset, i cannot believe the default profile would hide it.
<bleaked_> tell me about xgl, i need some good links :D
<winbond> DaSkreech: i red the guides , can get it to work
<winbond> read
<bleaked_> !tell bleaked about XGL
<DaSkreech> winbond: I meant the Channel :)
<DaSkreech> they can help more than  most here can
<winbond> DaSkreech: ok , ty , channel is dead tho
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> oh no one responds :)
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: Does Ctrl+Shift+L do anything?
<MikeMcA_> Hi.  I've just installed kubuntu on my laptop.  It's working great except for suspend - when reactivating after a suspend I hear the drives spin up and the fan turn on, but the screen stays black.  Any idea how to fix?  Thanks!
<jfarrell> hey all
<CaBlGuY> !jasper
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<jfarrell> where is the KDE directory by default
<jfarrell> i am trying to install kdiff3
<DrBair> MikeMcA_: What video driver?
<jfarrell> and it want me to speficy the kde directory, where is it at by default?
<MikeMcA_> erm, not sure.  It's a dell inspiron 5160.
<jfarrell> anyone
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: yea, they both work.. i was doing ctrl-alt
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: Oh phew
<DaSkreech> I was getting Worried
<bleaked_> DaSkreech: i'm going to go drink some tea and calm down before i lose it.
<DaSkreech> To close a view use Ctrl+Shift+R
<jfarrell> where is the KDE directory by default
<bleaked_> or at least delve into any more projects
<DaSkreech> bleaked_: Cheers!
<bleaked_> :D
<bleaked_> jfarrell: well, what kde directory are you talking about..there are many..
<bleaked_> for settings, or actual kde components?
<jfarrell> bleaked_: i am trying to install kdiff3
<jfarrell> it just jsays, give the path of your kde3 directory
<bleaked_> jfarrell: it's in the repos
<bleaked_> sudo aptitude install kdiff3
<jfarrell> bleaked_: how do i run it then
<DrBair> MikeMcA_: try changing to vt6 by pressing ctrl-alt-f6, then go to root by 'sudo -s' then sleeping by 'echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep' when you wake it up again press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X
<darkfusion> hey i'm having trouble getting samba to reconize my password in windows
<jfarrell> kdiff3 at the commandline doesnt work
<jfarrell> and i dont see it in the menu
<darkfusion> i have made the username with smbpasswd
<DaSkreech> Alrighty
<DaSkreech> Amarok is flying through my files
<CaBlGuY> darkfusion: y are u corrupting samba with winblowz??  :-O
<JavaGeek> does dapper have ntfs read-write support?
<DaSkreech> Read support
<darkfusion> because winblowz works
<CaBlGuY> JavaGeek:  nope.. but, u can read and use files..
<jfarrell> bleaked_: can you think of anything
<CaBlGuY> darkfusion:  RiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIiiiiight..   ;)
<JavaGeek> damn...
<CaBlGuY> JavaGeek:  yea, that's what I said.. :/
<darkfusion> i just made a ubuntu headless server so i wanted to transfer my music and other things to it from windows
<CaBlGuY> JavaGeek:  I'm sure eventually someone with throw a package together that will support that but, no one has thus far..
<DaSkreech> darkfusion: I normally just use SSH
<jfarrell> bleaked_: it says teh same thign apt-get says
<CaBlGuY> darkfusion: so, just network the coputers and transfer that way...
<jfarrell> kdiff3 does not exist
<darkfusion> but what if I wanna play the music or video from this windows machine ?
<CaBlGuY> darkfusion:  then just copy the files, don't move them...
<DaSkreech> jfarrell: Do you have universe enabled?
<patch> hello all. would anyone be able to help me on a seriousl problem?
<jfarrell> DaSkreech: being as i have no idea what thtat is, i am gonna say no :)
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<bleaked_> jfarrell: yea, you need to enabled the universe repositories..then it will install.
<DaSkreech> !tell jfarrell about sources
<DaSkreech> !tell jfarrell about universe
<CaBlGuY> serial???  :-O    yea, yur not post to eat it close to your keyboard..  ;)
<patch> ok ok. just checking this was active.
<patch> basically i tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper
* CaBlGuY shuts down the room....
<bleaked_> jfarrell: this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<patch> using synaptic and just updating the repositorys
<DaSkreech> NOOOOooooo...... >poof<
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> patch:  ok..
<patch> and now my install doesnt work
<CaBlGuY> ahhh   well, can u log in at all??
<bleaked_> i truly wish all of the ubuntu guides, docs, etc, would recommend aptitude over apt-get -- it will really save a lot of people if they mess up their system.
<patch> i can run the debug mode. i.e. command line
<patch> and i have and i looked again at my repository list and it turned out i seemed to not have change one of the sources
<patch> but i changed that and then tried apt-get
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  well, only thing I can suggest is download Ubuntu base and install clean and go from there...
<alex__> anyone have a recommedation between NFS and samba?
* CaBlGuY turns thje room back on..  >click>
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Good three hours sleep?
<patch> the only thing i can think of, when looking back is that if i didnt use sudo on the exact command would apt-get not work properly
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech : well somehow..
<patch> im not sure whether sudo will 'stay' working on commands after it is used
<lnxKDE> then when I got home about 10am
<CaBlGuY> patch:  your not the first one who has come in here with problems after doing an upgrade from breezey to Dapper..
<lnxKDE> I went strait to bed and now I got up
<patch> it is possibly the log in screen
<bleaked_> patch: generally it does.. i think it has a idle timeout
<lnxKDE> so I slept 5 hrs more :)
<devlin-7> help needed with repartitioning... its driving me mad
<hybrid> devlin-7: whats up?
<alex__> anyone have networking experience?
<CaBlGuY> patch: bout the only thing I could suggest other then what I already did is to hang out and see if another person would be able to help you unfybar your install...
<bleaked_> devlin-7: ask questions, not for help.
<nixternal`2go> whats up alex__
<CaBlGuY> *unfubar
<alex__> hey, i was just looking for a recommendation between NFS and samba
<nixternal`2go> for?
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech : u liked the post?
<patch> becasue when i run it normally i get the first part of the boot is fine. but then after all the first stuff it just freezes on the splash screen
<DaSkreech> Yes :-)
<nixternal`2go> unix to unix?  something simple?   want to communicate with windows also?
<bleaked_> alex__: well, if a windows machine is involved, your only choice is samba.. if anything else, go nfs
<alex__> i'm trying to network two ubuntu systems
<alex__> ones breezy and the others dapper
<nixternal`2go> nfs
<CaBlGuY> patch:  like I said, your not the first...
<lnxKDE> :)
<nixternal`2go> unix to unix use nfs...a little more extreme..however samba is whicked easy to setup
<alex__> is it pretty complex or straight forward?
<CaBlGuY> !breezy upgrade
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<nixternal`2go> nfs is complex...samba is straight forward
<alex__> so what's the benefit of nfs over samba?
<CaBlGuY> patch:  try lookin there..
<CaBlGuY> might help
<MikeMcA_> DrBair: Same result.  System went into standby, I woke it up, screen stayed black.  pressing ctl-alt-F7 had no visible effect.
<bleaked_> nixternal`2go: pff..right...
<alex__> pretty much all i want to network is my media files
<MikeMcA_> DrBair: my graphics card is an XGI Volari-XP5.
<nixternal`2go> bleaked_: ?
<patch> thanks. i will go and see what i can do. thanks again.
<patch> bye
* bleaked_ hates smb
<snedar> hi! is there a way to enable kde's composite manager without restarting kde? I've already set the Composite option in xorg.conf and xcompmgr works, but when I use kde's Window Behavior panel it doesn't work immediately
<kkathman> alex__:  use samba if you have windows boxes in your net, otherwise use nfs :)
<CaBlGuY> patch:  NP good liuck..  ;)
<nixternal`2go> everyone has their perferences..but unless you understand the auto.home and what not...you could do more harm then good with nfs
<alex__> ok, i'll go with nfs, thanks for the advice
<nixternal`2go> samba just works..and is perfect for simple things
<kkathman> nixternal`2go: zackly
<nixternal`2go> nfs you can mount your network shares and treat them like local drives
* th0m4s installs windows
<devlin-7> can anyone tell me what is keeping the installer from repartioning my drive. I have plenty of free space but it keeps erroring out saying "Failed to create enough space for installation"
<th0m4s> oh man bsod in the restore partition :(
<EvilIdler> I'm using Samba drives like local drives, too
<alex__> i just want to access my media, so should i use samba for its accessability?
<kkathman> nixternal`2go:  you can mount samba shares too
<nixternal`2go> EvilIdler: as i am too
<kkathman> on both sides :)
<bleaked_> th0m4s: :\
<EvilIdler> For the non-technical, Samba is recommended. For a more unixy system, probably NFS
<th0m4s> bleaked_: i want to have both os's installed because it is a laptop
<kkathman> although Im not sure why you'd mounth them.. they can be queried direct
<nixternal`2go> th0m4s: vmware
<EvilIdler> I can never get permissions to be handled properly with Samba, but I do a bit of cross-platform work, so it's needed :/
<th0m4s> nixternal`2go: i just said it's a laptop do you honestly think
<th0m4s> number 1: 200 dollar program
<th0m4s> number 2: laptop cpu
<nixternal`2go> vmware = free for linux
<kkathman> EvilIdler:  ahh thats an easy issue to fix tho
<nixternal`2go> vmware = running perfectly fine on my laptop right now
<th0m4s> ?????
<kkathman> follow the wiki...its very simple
<bleaked_> th0m4s: well, windows does not play nice with other OSs, so install windows, then *ubuntu over it.
<bleaked_> well, not "over" it, but after it.
<nixternal`2go> th0m4s: you can download all vmware software for Linux from their site for free
<th0m4s> huh
<nixternal`2go> also, vmware is in the repositories
<EvilIdler> kkathman: Yeah, I'll have to look into it. I don't want to show dotfiles, because I have so many and scroll two pages before I get to my sourcecode directory ;)
<th0m4s> aww craps
<nixternal`2go> im running vmware on every one of my computers here and i haven't paid for any of them..i registered them with vmware and everything too
<kkathman> EvilIdler: you can do that
<th0m4s> i fixed the video yesterday to get the correct resolution and now it's reverted back to 800x600
<EvilIdler> Then all my sourcecode gets execute flags
<kkathman> Ive been sharing multiple Linux and win boxes for several years w/samba..no problems
<EvilIdler> kkathman: I know the option is there in SWAT, but it's not doing anything. So many options, so little patience :P
<DaSkreech> Woah
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> understand
<th0m4s> hjalp!
<DaSkreech> How do I release my audio device?
<kkathman> not that hard tho
<EvilIdler> Supposedly not, although my Samba config is set to hide dotfiles, but isn't doing it :P
<DaSkreech> Just got an error all Audio Drivers failed to initialize
<JavaGeek> CaBlGuY: maybe this will work... http://ubuntuos.com/2006/05/readwrite-ntfs-partitions
<th0m4s> must i run 855resolution every time i reboot?
<bleaked_> EvilIdler: i would ditch swat, and use the kde embedded samba config in the System Settings
<kkathman> EvilIdler:  one easy way, is just not to share those directories,  pick and choose what you want to share
<EvilIdler> bleaked_: Yeah, but I move around between computers so much :)
<kkathman> do that in Konq.. or at the CLI
<EvilIdler> I'll go back to plain, old smb.conf editing. Only way to have full control :)
<kkathman> well there's something to be said over sharing everything
<th0m4s> ok here's a question
<th0m4s> if when i reboot my system loses the video bios that says the screen can indeed handle 1280x768
<th0m4s> is there a way to add 855resolution to the boot process?
<th0m4s> like, before x comes up?
<EvilIdler> Samba/NFS worries later. Food now.
<dm> Hello. I installed kubuntu 6.06 and have a problem with Konqueror and its interpretation of encodings. Is this the right place to get some help?
<betty> is this the technical support?
<th0m4s> sometimes
<Tiv> thomas: look in /etc/default/855resolution
<slow-motion> hallo
<nixternal`2go> betty: yes this is
<devlin-7> can anyone tell me what is keeping the Kubuntu installer from repartioning my drive?
<th0m4s> Tiv: no such file/folder
<nixternal`2go> devlin-7: are you using text install or LiveCD?
<DaSkreech> If anyone knows how to reset Audio drivers ping me
<betty> there is a application that is called connect to groovix technical support and i am trying to click on that but it asks me for a number and then stops
<nixternal`2go> DaSkreech: devmod??? i can't remember off hand
<devlin-7> didn't see a choice to do a text install... all I saw was the choice to "Run/Install Kubuntu"
<nixternal`2go> remmod
<nixternal`2go> i forgot
<Tiv> thomas: or try 915resolution
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech : 3rd post our :(
<nixternal`2go> ok devlin-7 that is the text install cd then..as it didn't boot into Kubuntu Live
<th0m4s> Tiv: the one adept wants me to install?
<Tiv> thomas: yes!
<DaSkreech> nixternal`2go: Something mod?
<th0m4s> is that an excited yes or an exhasperated yes
<Tiv> thomas: works fine with i9xx chipsets
<th0m4s> yes buti have an 855 chipset
<devlin-7> ? I am currently in the live CD..
<nixternal`2go> DaSkreech: yes, i just can't remember...i had to do it once upon a time..and now i can't remember
<Tiv> thomas: should work anyway, have a look in the description
<nixternal`2go> i unloaded the driver, and then loaded it to fix an issue or to apply a patch live
<th0m4s> it's installed is it the exact same usage as 855 or different
<Tiv> thomas: same usage
<nixternal`2go> devlin-7: are you getting any errors at all?
<Tiv> thomas: you should have a file /etc/default/915resolution
<th0m4s> Tiv: well in 915 it lists the modes just fine, are you suggesting i 'set' the mode again ?
<devlin-7> nixternal: the only error I am getting is upon repartitioning it stops with an error stating "Failed to create enough space for installation"
<nixternal`2go> are you manually doing your partitions or are you letting Kubuntu do the partitions?
<Tiv> thomas: set mode to auto and x y resolution
<devlin-7> tried both ways... both generate the same erro
<Tiv> thomas: have a look in /etc/rc2.d/ if start skript for 915resolution exists
<th0m4s> wait wait wait
<th0m4s> set mode to both automatic AND defined?
<nixternal`2go> are you dual booting devlin-7 ?
<Tiv> thomas:yes,  mode is not the resolution
<devlin-7> I would like too. Its the wifes PC. She is finally willing to try linux but under the condition that she can still access her windows as needed. I didn't have this prob. installing on my pc
<th0m4s> devlin-7: vmware
<Schaden|Amok> hi
<mindspit> i can not "see" my "qcam 330 usb pc camera" from linux ... what can i do?
<Hoobly> anyone know how to get smb4k working in Dapper?  It worked fine in Breezy and now I get "The account was disabled." error messages
<th0m4s> Tiv: S12915resolution is in rc2.d
<nixternal`2go> devlin-7: i have to agree with th0m4s in this situation, as most wives will tend to reject it..however...if you want dual boot then go that way
<th0m4s> i'm going to reboot and see if it worked
<Tiv> thomas: fine, if /etc/default/915resolution is set correct it should work after a reboot
<Tiv> mindspit: modprobe quickcam
<devlin-7> I would dual boot... but I can't get Kubuntu installed until I can get the partition resized and a Kubuntu partition created
<betty> my aim screenname is bttymyn
<tortho_> anyone who knows wat package that does the automount of memory sticks under kde/konqueror it stopped working after ann upgrade from breezy to dapper
<nixternal`2go> hey devlin-7 let me ask one of the other guys if they have seen that error, as I can't even locate anything about it
<betty> i don't know how to get support
<devlin-7> would greatly appricate it. its driving me crazy. Never had this happen on any other PC.
<nixternal`2go> i haven't seen this problem at all myself
<uniq> tortho_: make sure you've got the 'kubuntu-desktop' package installed, then a complete kubuntu desktop system will be installed.
<nixternal`2go> i asked the dev's if they have seen it, now i am just waiting for a response
<tortho_> uniq: i'll tell my frind (the one who cant manage to get it work)
<JavaGeek> CaBlGuY: and it works!
<uniq> tortho_: please do. :)
<devlin-7> nixternal: I was thinking it was the drive until I realized its the same make & model as the one in my PC.
<ChefWill> whats up with all the broken icons when i installed kubuntu desktop :(
<nixternal`2go> devlin-7: how much space are you allocating by the way?
<nixternal`2go> i seen in ubuntu earlier you said you have 5 gb used, wanted to use 40gb
<nixternal`2go> out of an 80gb drive
<devlin-7> nixternal: It's an 80G drive and I am allocating 39.5G
<nixternal`2go> devlin-7: you are the only google issue also with the error you get
<tortho_> uniq: i know there is a gnome-volume-manager under gnome, so i guess there is one similar for kde
<devlin-7> lol, it figures....
<nixternal`2go> see...i use text installs...and i setup my swap at 3x my mem at the end of the drive...and then i create all my partitions
<nixternal`2go> for instance..my lappy im on right now...768mb swap @ end of the drive...128mb /boot @ beginning...4.5gb / @ beginning....4.5+gb /home @ beginning
<devlin-7> with the Kubuntu 6.06 Desktop CD how do you get to a text install?
<nixternal`2go> i don't know how to on the live cd..i have yet to boot it up...but it looks as i need to so i can be familiar with it
<nixternal`2go> from what i heard though the live cd and qtparted is great for dual booting...i just haven't tried..plus i don't dual boot
<devlin-7> the only installers I saw on the site were the Desktop, server, and alternate iso's
<nixternal`2go> alternate = text install
<nixternal`2go> i got to remember to call it alternate from now on too...as i tend to confuse people ;)
<nixternal`2go> Brazil 1 - Croatia 0
<devlin-7> are you kidding me? I understood that to be just for ppl upgrading from Breezy so I didn't d/l that one
<nixternal`2go> lol devlin-7
<nixternal`2go> i used the alternate disk to install all of my setups
<ryanakca> what do I use to burn iso? cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<nixternal`2go> k3b
<nixternal`2go> ryanakca: k3b
<nixternal`2go> it is awesome
<nixternal`2go> i used to be a nero freak but k3b ownz it
<devlin-7> well... looks like I'm going on my other pc for a sec and start a 2 hour affair with a server to d/l that iso lol
<nixternal`2go> 2 hours?
<nixternal`2go> don't have cable or dsl?
<devlin-7> yep... pokey 768k down DSL... I'm cheap lol
<nixternal`2go> i believe when you boot also with the live cd..press f6 twice and do expert install
<kyle_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH???
<nixternal`2go> that will give you the text install options i beleive
<uniq> tortho_: yes there is, it's a KDED module. you can check that it's enabled at system settings -> kde resources -> system services - under "startup services" you can find KDED Media Manager. Make sure the "Use" box is ticked. (menus and names are translated on the fly from norwegian, i might have used other words than the ones in the english menus).
<nixternal`2go> kyle_: what are you configuring?
<Tiv> kyle_:install gcc
<kyle_> nixternal`2go: ktorrent2.0
<devlin-7> nixternal: do that at the preboot menu or after the live cd loads?
<nixternal`2go> hmmm...i thought ktorrent2.0 was in the repositories
<ryanakca> nixternal`2go: k3b uses cdrecord...
<nixternal`2go> preboot menu devlin-7
<uniq> kyle_: install the "build-essential" package, and for KDE apps "kdelibs4-dev" is needed too.
<nixternal`2go> ryanakca: what is wrong with that?
<kyle_> Tiv: says it's already installed gcc-4.0-base is already the newest version.
<devlin-7> will try that now. Thanks will let you know if it helped :)
<nixternal`2go> i use it and have no issues what so ever
<nixternal`2go> k devlin-7 good luck
<devlin-7> will need it lol
<nixternal`2go> hehe
<SeanTater> does SSH support AES?
<gretch68> hi all
<Tiv> kyle_ why don't you install ktorrent with adept or apt-get
<nixternal`2go> need to force her to use Linux anyways ;)
<tortho_> uniq: takk skal du ha, du kunne spart oversettelsen :-)
<nixternal`2go> SeanTater: yes
<uniq> tortho_: flott :)
<steve343> hi all
<nixternal`2go> it uses AES-128, AES-192, AES-256....
<nixternal`2go> hey steve343
<kyle_> Tiv: Because it uses 1.2 and i want 2.0? :P unless you know a source to add that has the newer one?
<ryanakca> nixternal`2go: k3b uses cdrecord... http://pastebin.com/707213
<bleaked_> kyle_: yea, there's a howto in the forums
<SeanTater> nixternal: is it default? Does it make (or is it even possible to make) aes keys?
<tortho_> uniq: #ubuntu-norge?
<uniq> tortho_: #ubuntu-no
<tortho_> uniq ehh-ja..
<ChefWill> is there a "Take Screenshot" app equivalent in kde?
<uniq> chefwill: yes, ksnapshot
<luksan> ChefWill: yeah, it's called PrintScreen
<bleaked_> kyle_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530
<Tiv> kyle_ try with gcc-3.4 sometimes it won't work with gcc-4.0
<nixternal`2go> SeanTater: i don't know about default...but i know it is in openssh and that you can create keys..howto go about creating them i don't know
<nixternal`2go> you check out http://www.openssh.com and see if they have a howto?
<uniq> seantater: a hint might be the '-c' switch.
<Tiv> kyle_: do a "which gcc" on the cli
<nixternal`2go> i just used an openssh howto to create keys the other day from somewhere actually
<bleaked_> ChefWill: for future reference, i always run: apt-cache search <search query here>
<SeanTater> nixternal: I looked there for a while to no avail, but I'll look some more..
<steve343> please dont turn this into a flame war but i use maxathon on windows and am looking for a similarly feature rich browser on linux, which is the "best" for my needs ?
<kyle_> i got it :D it was just having probems over writing some shared files
<bleaked_> ChefWill: i also set up a bash alias to make it easier.. so i just type in, 'seek screenshot' and i get a list of available apps that take screenshots. :D
<nixternal`2go> i might have found a how-to on the forums or the wiki..i can't remember..but yes the -c switch is what you would use > openssh -c --help might get some more options
<ChefWill> :P
<SeanTater> uniq: ssh says Unknown cipher type 'aes' (same for aes128)
<kyle_> --force-overwrite
<ChefWill> i just installed kubuntu desktop and there are wayyyyyyyy too many programs trying to sort them
<Tiv> kyle_: package conflict????
<SeanTater> nixternal: ssh says Unknown cipher type 'aes' (same for aes128)
<nixternal`2go> AES-128?
<defrysk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530 is the ktorrent i use , its better then the one in the repos
<defrysk> and its a .deb
<nixternal`2go> ryanakca: what cd burner are you using?  have you recently recompiled your own kernel?
<bleaked_> ChefWill: it's just really nice.. espcially for linux.. like i need a cd ripping app, you can just search that and see a nice list and just choose one.  if i'm ever unsure, i do a web search for the app name and decide if i like it.
<uniq> seantater: alt+f2 type "#ssh" and go. search for '-c' a few times and you'll find a list of ciphers.
<SeanTater> nixternal`2go: same thing
<kyle_> Tiv: It just didn't want to overwrite the files from Ktorrent 1,2 because it doesn't delete all of them when u uninstall it(the common files or whatever)
<SeanTater> uniq: okay  -- looking now
<ChefWill> yea
<ChefWill> i lost a lot of icons when i installed kubuntu
<ryanakca> nixternal`2go: k3b/cdrecord, Compact Disc ReWritabhle Ultra Speed 52x32x52x... No, its the dapper kernel
<SeanTater> uniq: ah-ha! Thanks!
<jaro> Hello, does anybody know how to include ICQ in GAIM ??
<uniq> seantater: no problem :)
<steve343> ok is firefox any good?
<Tiv> kyle: try the deb file from defrysk  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530
<jaro> Hello, does anybody know how to include ICQ in GAIM ??
<defrysk> jaro, make an icq account
<defrysk> in gaim
<uniq> steve343: yes. but i prefer konqueror as it starts faster and integrates better into KDE :)
<steve343> use kopete its nicer
<defrysk> kopete same thing
<kyle_> Tiv: I just got it, just used -force-overright when trying to install the deb file. it works now :)
<Tiv> kyle_: :-)
<steve343> i will be using konquerer if i'm running other programs but i like an all singing add blocking one too :)
<X_Spider> need help to install kubuntu... The installer can't start qtparted and when i'M stating qtparted in konsole, i'm getting a segmentation fault. I tried to remove all linux partition, verify that my partition was good.. but i didn't find any problem
<uniq> kyle_: for the record. Using --force options is a bad thing, and you might end up with a broken package database. And you don't want that. (usualy means poor packaging.)
<flo_> did anyone managed to get to work xgl/compiz on kubuntu? can someone give me the link for a good tutorial on how to makeit?
<jaro> I have an ICQ account, I already use ICQ on Kopete.. but I cannot chose any ICQ from GAIM
<defrysk> jaro, yes you can
<jaro> it seems like the ICQ-Olugin is missing
<SeanTater> uniq: so what's the difference between aes128-cbc and aes128-ctr?
<kyle_> uniq: ya usually i wouldn't but i read up on a few forums and the new kubunu a lot of users have used the --force-overwrite withought a problem so i assumed everything should be good
<defrysk> jaro, no its not
<steve343> try the gaim forums
<jaro> when I chose: Add Account.... and in the DropDown-Box there is no ICQ available
<defrysk> jaro, add account and select aim/icq
<jaro> ahhhh
<jaro> thank you
<jaro> since when is aim and icq the same ?
<nixternal`2go> battery is dying...bbiaf
<defrysk> its the very first one </handhold>
<jaro> i overread icq..
<steve343> well just to let you guys know i'm already enjoying my kubuntu experience a lot more than my ubuntu one
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<steve343> bye
<bleaked_> hey.. is amarok 1.4 in the dapper release?
<jaro> sure
<SeanTater> bleaked_: no
<SeanTater> bleaked_: not likely very stable yet
<bleaked_> ok, just checking.. still need to use the special source
<bleaked_> hrm.. it's FAR more stable than 1.3.8, that's for sure.
<defrysk> bleaked_, its available tho for dapper
<bleaked_> but yea, must be tested, etc.
<bleaked_> defrysk: wait..that's what i just asked..
<jaro> hmm.. is there anything available as good as Miranda is on Windows ?
<defrysk> bleaked_, add this to your repo for the latest amarok :
<defrysk> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<CaBlGuY> !kopete 0.12.0
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<bleaked_> defrysk: i know, i've been using it for weeks now..i'm just helping a friend get 1.4 going and didn't know if it was included in dapper final.
<defrysk> oic
<defrysk> sorry
<[BU] Brizz> bleaked_: what is new in 1.4?
<LiteHedded> my sound stopped working. anybody care to help me out? :)
<Lpadmin> With Dapper?
<LiteHedded> dapper
<iNiku> yeah, Google Earth for linux!
<uniq> seantater: you can read all about it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_cipher_modes_of_operation
<ryanakca> whats the md5sum of the kubuntu dapper iso?
<Lpadmin> LiteHedded, was this directly after your upgrade?
<ninHer> hi all
<LiteHedded> no
<LiteHedded> actually after getting ati working
<uniq> ryanakca: you can find them at http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/MD5SUMS
<LiteHedded> it did work after my upgrade
<DaSkreech> jaro: They have been the same for a long time now
<jaro> what has been the same ?
<Lpadmin> Sorry, I can't be of any help to you. :-(
<LiteHedded> D'OH!
<DaSkreech> AIM and ICQ
<jaro> oh
<jaro> i didnt know that
<DaSkreech> Bout 4 years at least
<jaro> Kopete and Gaim are much too big on the screen
<DaSkreech> the Protocol is called OSCAR
<X_Spider> someone can help me with my problem? the kubuntu install can't start qtparted, and when i'm running qtparted from konsole and choosing my harddisk, i'M getting a segmentation fault
<DaSkreech> jaro: Just close them :)
<jaro> lol
<defrysk> or get a bigger screen
<jaro> then i cant chat
<jaro> on laptop ?
<jaro> :(
<jaro> i will, as soon as i have the money
<DaSkreech> Oh you mean teh messaging windows?
<ryanakca> uniq: those are the ubuntu ones :)
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know if Kopete .12 binaries are available anywhere yet?
<jaro> yes
<jaro> the messaging windows.. or the Contact List as well
<uniq> ryanakca: eh.. sorry. http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/MD5SUMS
<jaro> the Contact List is much better organised in Kopete than in Gaim
<ryanakca> uniq: lol, ty
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, yes they are
<DaSkreech> Ok My Sound stopped working
<[BU] Brizz> defrysk: and they are... where? :)
<defrysk> [BU] Brizz, wget http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_i386.deb
<[BU] Brizz> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> how do I find out what is holding onto /dev/dsp ?
<bleaked_> [BU] Brizz: um..omg, so much..it's ridiculous.. i wouldn't use anything less than amarok 1.4
<afm\colossus> hello  everyone
<[BU] Brizz> bleaked_: just upgrade and already noticing a ton lol
<afm\colossus> which mobile phones are known to work well with Kontact's sync-abilities?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: If you find a way then I would be interested to know it (I had a similar problem where I couldn't reboot because I was doing a compile - I forcibly removed the sound modules and crashed the machine)
<defrysk> DaSkreech, no sound in dapper ?
<bleaked_> [BU] Brizz: amazing audio support, crossfading, true gapless playback, improved tagging, new collection features, full ipod support..
<bleaked_> [BU] Brizz: comparing 1.3.8 to 1.4, is almost like kde 3.3 to 3.5
<jaro> yay MIranda on Linux
<DaSkreech> defrysk: Sound till just a while ago
<afm\colossus> ?
<betty> hhhhhhi
<DaSkreech> It works from the CLI but not from GUI apps
<[BU] Brizz> rofl
<[BU] Brizz> ls
<defrysk> DaSkreech, did you install libxine-extracodecs and libarts1-xine ?
<DaSkreech> defrysk: I can't play oggs
<defrysk> DaSkreech, ooh
<DaSkreech> and incidently katapult crashes on use
<defrysk> what engine is arts set to DaSkreech ?
<buz> defrysk: is that kopete package safe? the other ones i've saw werent
<DaSkreech> xine
<betty> howwdo 1 find cats/
<DaSkreech> wait
<defrysk> buz, works on mine
<DaSkreech> Whats arts?
<DaSkreech> Isn't arts the engine?
<buz> defrysk: didnt remote other package?
<defrysk> DaSkreech, soundserver
<defrysk> buz ?
<defrysk> remove you mean buz ?
<buz> yes
<defrysk> nope
<buz> goo
<buz> d
<buz> thx
<defrysk> it simply upped kopete
<betty> how do i seaaarch for cattttttttttts
<buz> one i tried wanted to kill kdenetwork
<defrysk> the one in ubuntuforems is that I guess?
<jtinney> Would anyone happen to know of either a good program or tutorial for creating a multi-boot cd or dvd?
<jme__> naive question what mean 'multi' in multiboot cd ?
<jme__> like a 'grub/lilo' but on your cd ?
<h3sp4wn> Installing multiple linux distributions from one cd ?
<DaSkreech> betty: What?
<betty> how long does it take for a new person to learn the computer?
<X_Spider> is possible to use gparted instead of qtparted in the kubuntu installer? qtparted doesn't work but i installed gparted and it work
<jtinney> Well, what I'd like to do is put kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu and some other diagnostic programs all on one disc, and for the images I would like to choose which one the cd will initiate based off of a menu?
<defrysk> betty, two metres
<h3sp4wn> jtinney: It would have to be a dvd
<jtinney> so, yes, a type of boot menu, but on a cd or dvd
<DaSkreech> betty: as long as they have interest
<jtinney> Yeah, and that's fine, it's just finding a program that will do it for me, or finding a good tutorial. I've been looking around and haven't had much look in the freeware department
<betty> what is a good way to learn the computer?
<jtinney> look = luck
<jme__> jtinney: well it is a very specific answer and i dont have the answer. i would suggest you to talk to people who are used to build distribution cd :)
<h3sp4wn> jtineey: Just mount an iso and take it appart
<h3sp4wn> jtineey: You would want multiple squashfs images (from the different distributions)
<DaSkreech> betty: Decide what you want to do and figure out a way to do it :)
<DaSkreech> do it in steps.. get to a comfortable place then once you are used to doing something then step out off the cliff again
<LiteHedded> can someone help my get my sound working again?
<jtinney> h2sp4wn: Thank you, that points me in a direction so I can start searching and hopefully be able to produce something workable.
<jtinney> h3sp4wn^
<h3sp4wn> jtinney: You need squashfs-tools
<DaSkreech> LiteHedded: Whats the problem?
<LiteHedded> it was working, I fixed my ati drivers by editing xorg.conf and rebooted
<LiteHedded> no sound now
<DaSkreech> LiteHedded: Oh a reboot...
<snedar_> hi, I'm sorry, something crashed. has anyone answered my question?
<DaSkreech> can you play an ogg from the CLI?
<h3sp4wn> jtinney: I used this to make a custom xubuntu cd 'sudo mkisofs -r -V "Custom XUbuntu Live CD" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o /mnt/xubuntu-sam.iso /mnt/isofiles'
<LiteHedded> um...huh?
<LiteHedded> :)
<h3sp4wn> jtinney: (That deals with the bootable part of it)
<jme__> DaSkreech: ogg123
<snedar_> DaSkreech: ogg123 (or wasn't your question *how* you do that?)
<DaSkreech> ogg123 ~/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg
<DaSkreech> Thanks guys :-) I'm helping LiteHedded
<LiteHedded> so that's to me? ogg123 thing?
<DaSkreech> Yes LiteHedded
<jtinney> h3sp4wn: Alright, I'm at work now but I'll get squashfs-tools when I get home and try that command and see what I can come up with.
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:~$ ogg123 ~/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg
<LiteHedded> Audio Device:   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) output
<LiteHedded> Cannot open /home/brian/Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg.
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<LiteHedded> hmmm i have an arts gui tool thingie
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> Where?
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech was looking for something like that
<LiteHedded> yea and it says the arts sound daemon will not autosuspen right now since there are active modules
<LiteHedded> it's in my start menu
<LiteHedded> it's called arts control
* DaSkreech wibbles :(
<DaSkreech> I don't have that
<afm\colossus> which mobile phones are known to work well with Kontact's sync-abilities?
<LiteHedded> heh
<LiteHedded> i have a folder called debian in my start menu
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<LiteHedded> might be from when I installed fluxbox
<DaSkreech> got yu now :)
<LiteHedded> i dunno
<LiteHedded> oh ok
<LiteHedded> did i scare you away?
<DaSkreech> Umm no
<DaSkreech> I have to reboot though
<LiteHedded> ARGH!
<DaSkreech> I'll be back
<LiteHedded> ok i'll wait
<fek> DaSkreech: /nick Terminator
<Ayabara> I can't shake the feeling that my movies look better in xp than in kubuntu. could the ati driver give better results than the fglrx driver on my ati radeon m300?
<rlj> hi there
<rlj> i think the driver for my soundcard under dapper defaults to playback in 22500 Hz (instead of 44100). i guess it might be that the linux driver isn't capable of more, but could it also be a config problem? is there a way to configure an alsa soundcard (apart from volumes is alsamixer)?
<rlj> *22050
<LiteHedded> man this sucks not having sound
<Kream> hi all
<DaSkreech> I know!
<LiteHedded> i'll paypal a dollar to whoever can fix it for me :)
<DaSkreech> Well rebooting seemed to fix most of my problems :) of course they caused yours
<LiteHedded> yep
<Kream> I dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper but the sound card is not working; alsamixer says that no card has been detected. How do I re-detect my card ?
<DaSkreech> So arts won't start?
<DaSkreech> what happens when you run /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start?
<LiteHedded> i think artsd is running
<LiteHedded> i see the processes
<LiteHedded> brian@sager:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start * Setting up ALSA...
<Chryseus> what soundcard do you have?
<LiteHedded> ac97
<DaSkreech> does it say ok?
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: alsa-utils doesn't "start alsa" -- it only restores the mixer levels.
<LiteHedded> oh yea it says ok
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: Good to know
<DaSkreech> What does start alsa?
<crimsun_> Kream: how old is the computer?
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: udev
<Kream> crimsun_: new laptop, sound worked fine under breezy
<Kream> Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_st[ ok ] 36: No soundcards found...'
<DaSkreech> so run /etc/init.d/udev restart?
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<crimsun_> guys, one at a time, please.
<Chryseus> lsmod | grep ac97
<LiteHedded> so um what do I do?
<crimsun_> Kream: / LiteHedded: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv'' onto pastebin
<devlin-7> nixternal: f6 thing didn't work.. d/ling "alternative" now
<LiteHedded> pastebin url plz
<Kream> rafb.net/paste
<crimsun_> the Fine Topic has the URL.
<jtinney> Just a note on my earlier posted issue for creating multiboot cd's, I found a tutorial in PDF format from linux-magazine.com Issue 26, the link as follows: http://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/29/MultibootCDs.pdf
<crimsun_> (doesn't anyone read the topic nowadays?)
<Kream> crimsun_: am doing :)
<Kream> crimsun_: as many as read EULAs :)
<DaSkreech> lol
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NUOX5Z21.html
<afm\colossus> one last time for today...: which mobile phones are known to work well with Kontact's sync-abilities?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: that's not all I asked for
<DaSkreech> Motorola
<afm\colossus> DaSkreech: any specific models?
<LiteHedded> oh
<LiteHedded> sorry
<DaSkreech> afm\colossus: have you asked in #kontact?
<LiteHedded> what else did you need?
<afm\colossus> nope, not yet :)
<DaSkreech> Or checked the site?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: lspci -v
<afm\colossus> but i'll head over to there right now
<afm\colossus> ;)
<DaSkreech> afm\colossus: That might be a lot more efficent :)
<p> Hallo. I have problem with my usb card reader after upgrade from 5,10 to 6.06. In 5.10 I only plug it and it works. What I must do in 6.06 to make it working?
<Kream> while it's pasting, is there a way to re-detect hardware, or even, more specifically, audio hardware ?
<crimsun_> Kream: no, that's why I asked for that info.
<DaSkreech> there was a sndconfig I don't know if it's still around
<Kream> alsaconfig works on another distro
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/btwQBs90.html
<crimsun_> sndconfig is not in Ubuntu. alsaconfig is only useful for ISA devices.
<Kream> this is bizarre - rafb.net is not accepting my paste
<crimsun_> Kream: so use another pastebin, there are plenty
<LiteHedded> that happened to me earlier on another pastebin....weird
<Kream> i've used alsaconfig for the intel HDA off of a 915 board a week ago
<Kream> looking...
<crimsun_> we don't ship alsaconf period.
<Kream> fair enough.
<Kream> not asking you to :)
<LiteHedded> do you have what you need crimsun_?
<neuron_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: scroll up and read what I asked for, please.
<LiteHedded> um ok I thought I did.
<LiteHedded> lspci -v right?
<DaSkreech> && lspci -vv
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: no, I need lspci -v && lspci -nv
<DaSkreech> the && lspci -vv is part of the command
<LiteHedded> i gave you that already I thought
<LiteHedded> then you said that's not all you needed
<LiteHedded> so I gave you lspci -v
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: and where's the urL?
<crimsun_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/btwQBs90.html  <-- ?
<steve343> anyone know if someones managed to get steam to work under wine?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: now I need ``lsmod && amixer''
<DaSkreech> steve343: Someone has
<steve343> running or running well?
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/s6iGzI57.html
<jme__> more like running away ? :)
* jme__ lame kidding (no clue about steam/wine :)
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: now summarise your problem, please
<LiteHedded> sound not working
<crimsun_> Kream: have you provided that info?
<LiteHedded> it was working then I edited xorg.conf to get ati working and rebooted now no sound
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: you keep omitting stuff I requested
<LiteHedded> well I'm trying dude
<LiteHedded> request it all at once maybe. I thought I gave you everything
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: try >exact thing he should type<
<LiteHedded> yes try that
<DaSkreech> Then he can copy everything between those two
<crimsun_> 17:00 < crimsun_> LiteHedded: now I need ``lsmod && amixer''
<LiteHedded> i gave you that
<LjL> LiteHedded: last URL was only amixer, not lsmod, as far as i can see
<crimsun_> not sure how that's terribly unclear.
<LiteHedded> it's not
<LiteHedded> i pasted it right into a terminal
<betty_> hi
<betty_> I have a question
<LiteHedded> i see it in my history but I'll try again
<LjL> LiteHedded: perhaps you didn't paste from the beginning of the output?
<DaSkreech> hi betty
<betty_> can I setup my computer to turn off after 10:00PM?
<DaSkreech> sure
<LjL> betty_: not sure it's the best option, but edit /etc/crontab and add an entry there
<betty_> I mean; how can I setup my computer to turn off after 10;)0PM?
<LiteHedded> I was >>ing it to a text file. I think I didn't tryp the > for both commands
<betty_> I've never used the crontab
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: do you have multiple sound devices or just that onboard?
<DaSkreech> Wel there is kCron
<DaSkreech> which makes it a little easier
<LiteHedded> what's the best way to get those long outputs from a terminal tot he bin?
<betty_> kCron
<LjL> betty_: an entry like this one would probably work:     * 10 * * * root halt
<DaSkreech> should be in the system menu
<LiteHedded> just the onboard crimsun_
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<LjL> LiteHedded: it would have worked if you did   ( lsmod && amixer ) >>filename
<betty_> do I need to include the root password?
<LjL> LiteHedded: otherwise redirection is per-command
<LiteHedded> here's lsmod
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9QbebT77.html
<LjL> betty_: no, crond is executed as root
<LiteHedded> thanks LjL I'll try it next time
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: right, don't really need the output now. Execute the amixer command I gave you, and test sound again.
<LiteHedded> Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0 Capabilities: volume volume-joined Playback channels: Mono Capture channels: Mono Limits: 0 - 3 Mono: 0 [0%] 
<LiteHedded> isn't there a command that will give static from a terminal?
<LiteHedded> /dev/dsp or something?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
<LjL> LiteHedded: sudo cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp
<betty_> What program would I put in the kCron?
<LiteHedded> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono
<LiteHedded> but I don't hear it
<LjL> betty_: dunno, never used it. however i suppose typing "halt" as the command would work
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<LiteHedded> ok done
<betty_> I wish it wasn't in military time
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: and now?
<LiteHedded> nothing
<LjL> betty_: oops sorry, of course the line should have been * 22 * * * root halt :)
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: amixer set 'Headphone' off && amixer set 'Master Mono' off
<McScruff> help , i had sound, and now i dont, i dont think i have upgraded either
<LiteHedded> nothing
<LiteHedded> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy if I do the /dev/dsp thing
<Official_C> anyone here running XGL?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: does aplay play with inaudible sound, or does it hang?
<crimsun_> McScruff: pastebin ``amixer''
<LjL> LiteHedded: that doesn't necessarily mean much, i guess your sound daemon could be keeping it busy
<LiteHedded> it looks like it's playing but it just sits there
<crimsun_> so it's hanging
<LiteHedded> i have to ctrl+c it
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<eclypse> anyone know of any good KDE optimizaition tricks?
<eclypse> speed it up graphics wise
<eclypse> without sacrificing
<McScruff> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/707394
<LjL> besides the things that are in the control panel, i don't know of anything special
<kdingo> eclypse: installing more memory?
<LiteHedded> COMMAND  PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<LiteHedded> artsd   5023 brian  mem    CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> artsd   5023 brian    9u   CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> kmix    5025 brian   10u   CHR  116,0      9422 /dev/snd/controlC0
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5102 brian  mem    CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5102 brian    9r   CHR 116,33      9109 /dev/snd/timer
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5102 brian   10u   CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5261 brian  mem    CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Official_C> eclypse: i think you can dumb down the eye candy a bit in Settings
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5261 brian    9r   CHR 116,33      9109 /dev/snd/timer
<LiteHedded> wxvlc   5261 brian   10u   CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> artsd   5356 brian  mem    CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<LiteHedded> artsd   5356 brian   10r   CHR 116,33      9109 /dev/snd/timer
<crimsun_> oh gosh.
<LiteHedded> artsd   5356 brian   12u   CHR 116,16      9394 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Official_C> what the spam???
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> I mean, my graphics card is powerful enough to run it very well
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: pkill wxvlc artsd
<eclypse> I have my drivers installed and working
<eclypse> but it seems like KDE can go faster then this
<LiteHedded> don't thing that worked crimsun_
<Official_C> eclypse: so whats your problem?
<LiteHedded> syntax error?
<LjL> eclypse: your graphics card doesn't really have too much to do with KDE running speed
<crimsun_> pkill wxvlc && kill artsd
<crimsun_> err
<crimsun_> pkill wxvlc && pkill artsd
<betty_> says I have to be superuser to use halt
<LiteHedded> done
<crimsun_> McScruff: what do you mean you "don't think" you upgraded?
<crimsun_> McScruff: either you did, or you didn't...
<Official_C> yeah, LJL is right...it is more dependent on memory and processor
<_tiago> hhhg
<LjL> betty_: yes, you do. if you do the crontab think, it *should* run it as superuser
<McScruff> crimsun_: i have only installed flash
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: now try the aplay command.
<uniq> betty_: yes, you have to.
<_tiago> hi i am brazilian
<LjL> betty_: with KCron, on the other hand, i suppose it might run it as the normal user
<_tiago> where are you from
<McScruff> crimsun_: but i dont remember exactly when it stopped
<crimsun_> McScruff: ok, ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<Lpadmin> LiteHedded, you can use pastebin.com.
<Lpadmin> ;)
<LiteHedded> sorry lpadmin
<LiteHedded> i got sound that time
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: good, so your sound works fine.
<LiteHedded> but weird scratchy sound. what's that wave supposed to sound like?
<crimsun_> doesn't matter, you have sound
<Lpadmin> Or this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/. Hey at least you have sound. ;)
<Official_C> so nobody here is running XGL?
<crimsun_> use -Dplughw:0 if you want
<Lpadmin> s/Hey/Hey,/
<LiteHedded> not anymore
<LiteHedded> tried it again and nothing
<Official_C> LiteHedded: you used to?
<Lpadmin> That was quick... :(
<LiteHedded> it used to work fine
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: don't use arts
<McScruff> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/707404
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: go to the multimedia settings and disable the sound server
<LiteHedded> i tried playing a divx movie and I heard a kind of pop then tried your command again and nothing
<LiteHedded> in kcontrol?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: are you using vlc to play the movie?
<LiteHedded> yes
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: what's the alsa output configured as?
<LiteHedded> the output module in the preferences?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: yes, you may need to check the advanced options
<LiteHedded> alsa
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: no, that's not the device
<LjL> any idea why my DNS settings are destroyed after every reboot?
<LiteHedded> oh
<LiteHedded> it says defualt
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: the default should be set to "default"
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: good
<LiteHedded> there's nothing in that list though unless I refresh it
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: that's fine, leave it at default
<_aaron> I can't figure outhow to get my wifi working under Kubutu 6.06
<LiteHedded> ok
<crimsun_> McScruff: don't use arts, the sound server
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: can you run two simultaneous instances of aplay and hear them both?
<_aaron> I can see the wifi device when I list the USB devices.. but it doesn't appear to be detected... it's just the atheros chipset?!
<LiteHedded> so disabling the sound server is done in kcontrol right?
<LiteHedded> i can't hear one
<LiteHedded> so I doubt I would hear both
<krusipo> hi have searched around, is there an easier way to install firefox than installing ubuntu?
<crimsun_> pastebin ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* && amixer''
<LjL> krusipo: ... sorry? :o)
<EvilIdler> Huh?
<LiteHedded> me crimsun_?
<chavo> krusipo, sudo apt-get install firefox
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: well, yes
<LjL> or sudo aptitude install firefox, yeah
<McScruff> crimsun_: what sound server should i use?
<crimsun_> McScruff: none
<LiteHedded> what's the best way to get all that to the pastebin from a terminal?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: highlight and paste using your mouse
<krusipo> LjL: no firefox in the kubuntu installation how do I get it, have the repositories right but its not there
<McScruff> crimsun_: what do i do then?, im confused
<LjL> krusipo: then you don't have the repositories right ;)
<crimsun_> McScruff: disable it.
<EvilIdler> It's called mozilla-firefox, probably
<LiteHedded> well scrolling over that many lines is pretty difficult
<_aaron> I don't see ndis in adept...
<LjL> krusipo: what does "apt-cache search firefox" tell you?
<LiteHedded> i have to use the wheel to scroll up on the terminal
<h3sp4wn> aaron: You can't use knetworkmanager with atheros (without the connection randomly dropping) - if you do ifconfig -a does ath0 appear ?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: then do so
<LjL> EvilIdler: it's called both, but mozilla-firefox is transitional
<h3sp4wn> aaron: You are better off using madwifi-ng than ndiswrapper if your usb adapter is not supported by madwifi-old
<krusipo> LjL: it says
<krusipo> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<krusipo> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<krusipo> libnspr4 - Netscape Portable Runtime Library
<krusipo> libnss3 - Network Security Service Libraries - runtime
<LiteHedded> oh ok that one's not so long
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<LjL> krusipo: is that Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper)?
<LjL> krusipo: try "sudo apt-get update", and then again
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/DjrACS14.html
<krusipo> LjL: yep it is fresh from servers and burned to day
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: if you close vlc, can you hear stuff from aplay?
<h3sp4wn> _aaron: try doing sudo ifconfig ath0 up && iwlist ath0 scan (and see whether you get any output)
<LiteHedded> no
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: ok, I'm still missing the amixer output I requested
<LiteHedded> just amixer?
<crimsun_> yes
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ttXO0171.html
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: does aplay still hang, or does it give you a prompt back?
<LiteHedded> hangs
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: what command are you using?
<LiteHedded> aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
<LiteHedded> even when it played that scratchy popping sound it hanged
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: it never gave you a prompt back after playing the scratchy sound?
<_aaron> h3sp4wn: ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<LiteHedded> i don't think so crimsun_
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: are you typing in the same terminal?
<LiteHedded> yes
<crimsun_> did you press ctrl+c?
<LiteHedded> yes
<LiteHedded> you wanted me to disable the sound server right?
<LiteHedded> i didn't do that yet
<geneo93> anyone have trouble with kde saving settings
<crimsun_> lsmod |egrep '^snd_(via|intel)'
<spajus_> hi. how do you minimize all windows in kde?
<crimsun_> -> phone
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+D
<LiteHedded> snd_intel8x0           35740  4
<spajus_> thanks
<LjL> spajus_: there's the "Desktop" icon for the panel. doesn't really mimimize, but it does let you see the desktop
<spajus_> i would also like to know if it is possible to bind this action to different key combination
<spajus_> in other words, how to change shortcut keys :)
<DaSkreech> spajus_: System Settings -> regional _> keyboard shortcuts
<spajus_> thanks again :)
<DaSkreech> Sure
<LjL> spajus_: what DaSkreech said. but i don't see the hotkey you need, there
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<LiteHedded> disable the sound system in kcontrol crimsun_?
* DaSkreech stands by it though :)
<LjL> heh
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: yes for now
<LiteHedded> k
<th0m4s> i want the sonypi module as i have a sony vaio laptop
<th0m4s> how to do
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Mw9vVq82.html
<th0m4s> i see vaiostat-source in Adept
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: can you please quit vlc and close the mixer applet?
<LiteHedded> it is closed
<LiteHedded> that could be my problem
<LiteHedded> vlc isn't open as far as I can tell
<crimsun_> it's definitely open
<crimsun_> kill 5659 5647
<LiteHedded> so I need to kill the wxvlc processes? because I don't have it running
<LiteHedded> ok done
<crimsun_> now lsof again
<LiteHedded> just kmix
<LiteHedded> which I also closed...
<crimsun_> good
<olivier> :join #istres
<LiteHedded> well I guess it's running int he tray?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: yes
<LiteHedded> ok
<th0m4s> oh cool nm
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: doesn't matter, you can leave that running
<LiteHedded> k
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: now try the aplay command again
<LiteHedded> weird popping sounds
<LiteHedded> hanging
<crimsun_> man, what in the world did you do?
<crimsun_> pastebin ``dmesg''
<LiteHedded> I booted puppy linux from a live cd
<LiteHedded> maybe it wrote something to this ubuntu partition?
<crimsun_> no idea
<crimsun_> I have a meeting shortly, so please hurry.
<italoivo> i got a problem with my dsl conection during the boot
<LiteHedded> http://rafb.net/paste/results/1uWhL146.html
<LiteHedded> trying
<_mora> #de-ubuntu
<LiteHedded> takes forever to scroll and highlight all that
<[BU] Brizz> why would video work in flash but not audio?
<crimsun_> hah, beautiful
<crimsun_> your dmesg confirms that some other driver trampled all over the sound driver's address space
<LiteHedded> oh great
<LiteHedded> some "live" cd
<LiteHedded> that's prolly what it did
<crimsun_> not necessarily
<LiteHedded> there was a part in booting it that configured sound
<LiteHedded> not that I think about it
<crimsun_> please boot with "irqpoll"
<LiteHedded> huh?
<crimsun_> when you get the grub prompt, press 'e' to edit the current (non-recovery/rescue) one, then scroll down to the kernel line, then edit that and append " irqpoll" to the end of the line. Press enter, then b to boot.
<LiteHedded> there's a bunch of kernels to boot in there how do I know which to select?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: choose the top one.
<LiteHedded> ok so add " irqpoll" just like that without quotes?
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: yes
<Liteee> <---litehedded's windoze box
<LiteHedded> ok I'll do thatbrb
<Lpadmin> After I had upgraded to Dapper, cupsys stopped working. cupsd: Child exited with status 1!||\\--//|| invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<blanky> hey guys, how come in my lipstik theme, the close button on the top right is a bit more separated from the minimize and maximize
<Liteee> ok I hit 'e'
<Liteee> i have a new menu
<visik7> anyone had recompile iptables from sid to dapper ?
<stephenford> why cant amrok open mp3 files?
<NoUse> !tell stephenford about mp3
<italoivo> i got a problem with my dsl conection during the boot, i don't receive any anwser from the server and it seems connected, the ppp0 is up, and only after putting down the ppp0 and reconnecting it works
<Liteee> i have root, kernel, initrd, savedefault, and boot
<Liteee> which one do I add irqpoll to?
<italoivo> anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Liteee> didn't lose you did I crimsun_?
<crimsun_> Liteee: kernel.
<Liteee> ok
<Liteee> then press b to boot it?
<crimsun_> after you've edited it and pressed Enter
<Liteee> yea
<Liteee> booting now
<crimsun_> I have a meeting soon, so I can't hold your hand through the rest of it.
<Liteee> ok well I don't know the rest of it
<visik7> !iptables
<crimsun_> sure you do. Test sound
<Liteee> what's going to happen?
<Liteee> oh
<crimsun_> if it's broken, look at dmesg
<Liteee> k look for what?
<crimsun_> snd_intel8x0
<crimsun_> you'll have an irq handler error right above it
<Liteee> i don't think it's booting. I just see a black screen
<Liteee> it went through the boot process but now nothing
<Liteee> yea it's not booting
<stephenford> oh ok thats fair enough
<stephenford> any pay for linux programs that do?
<crimsun_> Liteee: well you've succeeded in doing /something/ that goes way beyond sound.
<Liteee> i typed  irqpoll after the long kernel line and pressed b to boot it
<[BU] Brizz> hah
<[BU] Brizz> ./MAKEDEV audio worked a trest
<[BU] Brizz> treat*
<stephenford> it ok sorry cheers all
<Liteee> i can try again. the kernel line says kernel then a bunch of other stuff. you want " irqpoll" at the very end of that line right?
<GillesM> hello since I upgraded in dapper I got for all the gtk program the Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_back_pixmap(): pixmap must have a colormap
<crimsun_> Liteee: well if it doesn't boot with irqpoll, then remove it and try without it
<GillesM> and I have black gtk windows any idea ?
<Liteee> well ok
<Liteee> just like normal or with pressing "e" and the pressing b to boot
<crimsun_> normal
<crimsun_> I'm off to a meeting.
<Liteee> ok
<betty> hi
<david__> hey hey, is there any way i can make the windows key open the k menu?
<[BU] Brizz> david__: it's in System Settings
<[BU] Brizz> david__: under Regional & Accessibility Settings
<[BU] Brizz> david__: then Keyboard Shortcuts
<aseigo> only if you make the windows key not a meta key
<Liteee> ok i'm totally hosed. none of that helped my sound
<[BU] Brizz> david__: the shortcut is called Popup Launch Menu
<[BU] Brizz> ah
<[BU] Brizz> hehe
<[BU] Brizz> aseigo: is one step ahead of me...
<david__> how do i go about making it a non meta key?
<david__> well, i'm one step closer
<david__> now i need to figure this meta deal
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2006-06-14
<betty1> I have a question
<betty1> I want to add something to crontab to shutdown the computer at 10:00PM but the file permission is root. Is there a way to edit the file by not logging in as root?
<geneo93> just ask
<[BU] Brizz> betty1: sudo?
<betty1> well I tried sudo crontab but that didn't modify the crontab
<LjL> betty1: sudo nano /etc/crontab
<david__> kdesu "whatever your using to edit crontab"
<GillesM> hello since I upgraded in dapper I got for all the gtk program the Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_back_pixmap(): pixmap must have a colormap
<geneo93> well you need editer
<david__> kdesu kate perhaps
<geneo93> mc is my fav
<betty1> great it works
<david__> say, anyone know how to play mp4s?
<david__> its really steaming my muffin
<betty1> now I want to make the system shutdown properly at 11:00PM every night
<david__> like, which codec do i need
<geneo93> w32 i think
<david__> in the default repositories?
<[BU] Brizz> is it rreally an mp4 or is it divx or xvid or something?
<david__> its just a music file with .mp4 extension
<[BU] Brizz> music, hmm
<david__> so... no answers to that question?
<geneo93> libmp4v2-0
<[BU] Brizz> ^^ :)
<[BU] Brizz> hehe
<geneo93> just install mplayer
<Aapzak> evenin'
<david__> it says i have it already
<david__> i'm trying to get this to work for beep
<david__> which i love with a passion
<Laervian> good evening
<david__> 'ello
<crimsun_> LiteHedded: boot with " acpi=off"
<geneo93> xmms redone but no mplayer plugin for it yet
<th0m4s> now someone mentioned using vmware on linux earlier because it's free
<th0m4s> what about qemu or something
<david__> so does that mean no mp4s?
<geneo93> yup
<david__> dang
<[BU] Brizz> I love amaroK
<geneo93> mplayer does everything
<th0m4s> also where the hell do i get it i can't find it
<geneo93> even has mozilla plugin
<LjL> th0m4s: i don't think that vmware is free
<david__> does it play every media format?
<david__> like winamp 5?
<th0m4s> LjL: i didn't think so either because it's $189 for linux
<th0m4s> and yet someone in here earlier was ranting and raving about how vmware is free for linux
<LjL> th0m4s: there's the VMWare player, that is free (both for Linux and Windows AFAIK)
<[BU] Brizz> i like mplayer but I use amaroK for music playing
<th0m4s> 14:16 < nixternal`2go> vmware = free for linux
<LjL> th0m4s: however, that doesn't allow doing some stuff. namely, creating new virtual machines
<david__> i dont like amarok though... the layout bothers me
<th0m4s> well he was the one saying that you CAN
<[BU] Brizz> I don't look at the layout typically
<david__> i like beep because of its winamp like layout
<th0m4s> i didn't believe him then and don't now
<th0m4s> nixternal: wake up
<[BU] Brizz> but I like it's organizational features better than most players
<david__> i dont like xmms because of its crappy menus
<[BU] Brizz> I'm looking more forward to Songbird for Linux though
<betty1> that was a mean trick
<david__> i'm thinking i should just set up winamp on wine
<LjL> th0m4s: you probably can download the vmware workstation trial, create a virtual machine with that, and then keep using that VM with the free player
<th0m4s> LjL: lol
<betty1> I change the system time to 10:05PM and the system starts shutting down
<th0m4s> that's evil
<LjL> th0m4s: not sure if there are any further limitations though
<LjL> th0m4s: that might be evil but it's legal, as far as i can see
<betty1> so * 22 * * * root halt shuts down the system on the hour of 10:00PM and I wanted it to shutdown at 10:00PM
<betty1> I believe
<LjL> betty1: it should do that, yes
<betty1> or is that right?
<betty1> if I make it * 22 00 * * * root halt would that shutdown the system at exactly 10:00PM not 10:05PM
<LjL> betty1: or rather, not - actually yes ;-) i made a(nother) mistake there, it should begin with "0 22". guess it will still work, anyway
<LjL> betty1: no, the third parameter is *not* the minutes -- the first parameter is
<betty1> oh ok
<LjL> betty1: anyway, "* 22" would made it run "halt" on *every* minute, which includes 22:00...
<betty1> what was that one command, sudo something /etc/crontab
<LjL> betty1: sudo nano /etc/crontab  , or kdesu kate /etc/crontab
<betty1> ok thanks!
<Cayou> Hello, I just installed the ATI drivers with easyubuntu, do you guys know how to enable the drivers?
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Cayou> mine is radeon 9600
<devlin-7> nixternal: Did a temp. fix... installed an old 10.2G harddrive... loaded perfectly.. I'll have to say it maybe something in the  Maxtor model: 6Y080P0 that Ubuntu/Kubuntu's loader doesn't like.
<betty1> anyway to have a message popup before 10:00 alerting the user that the systems shuting down in the GUI?
<LjL> betty1: not as easy
<LjL> betty1: hold on
<david__> so, is there a codec for playing .m4a files?
<geneo93> m4a is quicktime
<crimsun_> david__: yes, both libxine-extracodecs and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse contain them
<LjL> betty1: main problem is that, by default, the root user cannot open windows on the user's desktop. so, you'd have to put something in the crontab that runs as the *specific* user... which might be OK, but only if there is only one user you're concerned about (or at least a very limited set of users)
<betty1> Yeah that would work ok
<geneo93> group maybe
<LjL> betty1: then you could add to your crontab something like:   55 21 * * * username kdialog --sorry "Shutting down in 5 minutes"
<LjL> betty1: where "username" is the user concerned
<Aapzak> betty1: you could put a file with a message in the users dir and make another (user) script check that file every minute and popup whatever is in that file
<betty1> Well thank you Ljl for helping me
<Aapzak> betty1: so roots cron makes that file, users cron sees it and opens popup on your screen
<Aapzak> betty1: I would not make a users cronjob, but a daemon script that gets autoexecuted on startup and sleeps most of the time
<LjL> Aapzak: client has quit
<Aapzak> oyeah
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> maybe he reads logs from this channel somewhere ;)
<LjL> anyway, as a sidenote... betty1 didn't know how to edit a config file as root -- perhaps scripting is best left for later ;)
<Aapzak> you're right
<[BU] Brizz> lol
<[BU] Brizz> well a while ago betty asked how long it takes for a new user to learn the computer
<Aapzak> In this channel I just always get the feeling I want to help out, stupid solutions or not ;)
<[BU] Brizz> you're such an Ubuntu user
<Aapzak> I try to be
<[BU] Brizz> :)
<[BU] Brizz> hehe me too
<[BU] Brizz> I like helping out when I ca
<[BU] Brizz> n
<LjL> the *best* way to do it would probably be to have a userspace daemon, as you said, like the KDE equivalent of WinPopup (if any), and then make root send the notifications over IP
<LjL> i'm sure there are packages around for doing exactly that, but i'm not familiar with them
<Aapzak> ow sure there are
<Aapzak> does anyone inhere know if someone is working on the networkmanager bugs?
<kkathman> there are bugs???? no!!
<kkathman> lol
<Aapzak> :)
<crimsun_> I was, but I resolved any I had.
<crimsun_> It was quite simple. apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<Aapzak> hehe
<crimsun_> I'm much more comfortable with wpasupplicant directly anyhow.
<Aapzak> from what I've seen it looks like a tool I definitly would want to use
<WoodwardAve> oh man, just got dual monitors going on my Kubuntu rig - it is spectacular
<LjL> crimsun_: uhm, do you thank doing that would allow me to set my DNS in /etc/network/interfaces and *have it stay*? =)
<BlankB> WoodwardAve: warning: you will get used to it and other machines will be too limited for you.
<LjL> i can find no way to have DNS settings that survive a reboot :\
<WoodwardAve> haha i know - i'm a little worried about that
<crimsun_> LjL: dns settings are in /etc/resolv.conf, and to have them stay, you'd not use dhcp or you'd use something like resolvconf (which is broken).
<BlankB> You will find that you will try to move your mouse over to the tv or someone elses machine.
<WoodwardAve> BlankB: hahaha
<LjL> crimsun_: i'm not using DHCP (though i can't be 100% sure my Kubuntu knows that)... it's just that the settings in the Control Panel don't stay, the settings in /etc/network/interfaces don't work, and of course /etc/resolv.conf doesn't work
<Aapzak> LjL: thats really weird
<crimsun_> LjL: well if your question concerns n-m in any fashion, I wash my hands (like Pilate)
<LjL> crimsun_: i can say that "ps aux | grep dh" shows nothing
<Aapzak> nearly impossible
<bernier> hi , im folowing the tut to update my kernel and got that eror while running "make xconfig"
<bernier> qconf: cannot connect to X server
<bernier> make[1] : *** [xconfig]  Error 1
<bernier> make: *** [xconfig]  Error 2
<LjL> crimsun_: i don't really know if it does... does "ps aux | grep network" showing nothing qualify as "doesn't"?
<crimsun_> bernier: ...why are you trying to do that?
<Aapzak> LjL: grep dh /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun_> LjL: again, I don't know n-m, but I do know interfaces(5)
<bernier> I just finished compiling the newest 2.6.16 kernel from kernel.org and I am getting much better performance. In what follows, I will show you how to compile and configure the latest kernel
<bernier> tought it could be fun
<bernier> when i read that
<crimsun_> oh man, eye-stabbity.
<LjL> Aapzak: eth1, eth2 and ath0 (none of which are interfaces i have) are set to dhcp. eth0 isn't
<crimsun_> just like the guy who thought it would be FUN to recompile glibc.
<crimsun_> ...except he completely hosed his system and couldn't understand why.
* crimsun_ sighs
<Aapzak> LjL: you can easily remove any interface+config from that file if you don't have them
<LjL> Aapzak: yeah, but i don't think that could be the culprit, would it?
<Aapzak> I'm not sure what culprit is
<crimsun_> n-m will hijack any iface marked as "auto" or "dhcp"
<bernier> alright i souldnt have done that now do you know what's wrong?
<LjL> Aapzak, crimsun_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707542
<crimsun_> bernier: it's not that you shouldn't have done such and such. You're free to do whatever. Just understand the implications /first/
<Aapzak> LjL: I'm in console now :)
<bernier> =/
<LeeJunFan> bernier: root doesn't have access to write to X
<crimsun_> bernier: make sure you have the tk8.4-dev installed
<Aapzak> LjL: might it be possible that the dhcp settings for unused interfaces destroy your resolv.conf?
<crimsun_> bernier: and you shouldn't be configuring a kernel as root anyhow. Do it as your unprivileged user.
<LeeJunFan> bernier: xhost +local:
<ubuntu_> hi, when I want to install kubuntu, the installer failed to start qtparted(I have a nice grey windows when i choose manual partition). I tried running qtparted from konsole with sudo and i'm getting "segmentation fault" when i choose my first harddisk. gparted work and i don't see any error in my partition table. Someone can help me?
<LjL> Aapzak: auto lo <newline> iface lo inet loopback <newline> address 127.0.0.1 <newline> netmask 255.0.0.0 <newline>  <newline> auto eth0 <newline> iface eth0 inet static <newline> address 192.168.0.2 <newline> netmask 255.255.255.0 <newline> gateway 192.168.0.1 <newline> nameserver 192.168.0.1 <newline>  <newline> auto eth1 <newline> iface eth1 inet dhcp <newline>  <newline> auto eth2 <newline> iface eth2 inet dhcp <newline>  <newline> auto ath0 
<LjL>  <newline> auto wlan0 <newline> iface wlan0 inet dhcp <newline>  <newline>
<LjL> ;)
<bernier> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<crimsun_> argh, please don't use xhost +local. It's BROKEN.
<bernier> how do i log to privilegied user?
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<crimsun_> bernier: just use your normal, non-root user.
<bernier> kk
<LeeJunFan> bernier: yeah, what crimsun_ said. chown -R [your user]  [kernel source tree] 
<crimsun_> bernier: no kdesu, no gksudo, no sudo. Just your normal user.
<Aapzak> LjL: I never config my nameservers in that file, not sure if thats the way to go
<LeeJunFan> crimsun_: it's no BROKEN I use it for some wine apps I have to run as root.
<Aapzak> I'm not sure bernier should be compiling his kernel ;)
<bernier> im not sure also
<bernier> but im already far =/
<LjL> Aapzak: i only tried that after realizing that the KDE settings were lost upon reboot. anyway, setting nameservers that way did work for me on Breezy
<crimsun_> LeeJunFan: no, it's very much broken, and just because you choose to disregard all security warnings doesn't mean it's safe.
<crimsun_> LeeJunFan: xauth obsoleted xhost years ago.
<LeeJunFan> crimsun_: their's no choice about it, it's the only way to get wine apps that need network access below port 1024 to work.
<Aapzak> crimsun_: what does that mean, are there other ways to control who gets to write to your screen?
<crimsun_> LeeJunFan: then you use xauth, which is the correct way of doing it.
<bernier> make: *** Pas de rgle pour fabriquer la cible  xconfig . Arrt. in english its about ***no rules to make the target "xconfig"
<bernier> thats when i do it in normal user
<crimsun_> Aapzak: see above statemente regarding xauth.
<Aapzak> I saw :)
<crimsun_> -e
<Aapzak> bernier: make menuconfig is pretty too
* LjL just types xhost + :)
* Aapzak too
<crimsun_> bah LjL!
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> I picked it up in a forum
<LjL> hey, i'm firewalled like crazy, i don't think it really matters :D
<Aapzak> I guess its wrong
<bernier> aapzka it says the same
<LeeJunFan> crimsun_: wine gave me sh1t fits about wrong paths because it doesn't like running as su/sudo correctly.
<Aapzak> bernier: you must have done something wrong
<crimsun_> LeeJunFan: that has very little, if anything, to do with the justification for using xauth instead of xhost.
<LjL> bernier: doesn't it rather whine about a missing readline?
<Aapzak> did you make a symbolic link linux to your new kernel source and stepped into /usr/src/linux?
<LeeJunFan> xhost +local: && sudo sh -c "su root /home/junfan/cxoffice/bin/wine /home/junfan/.cxoffice/win98/drive_c/Program\ Files/Terabeam/Terabeam\ Configurator/config.exe"
<visik7> how can I hold a package avoiding adept to notify me for upgrade of this package ?
<crimsun_> LeeJunFan: man, what the deity.
<LeeJunFan> Was the only way to get it to run right, it sucks - sure, but when you have to have something work you can't be picky about what does it, just that it does.
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: I never ever had to do anything as root for a users wine environment
<crimsun_> sudo sh -c ' su blah' is just /insane/
<LjL> LeeJunFan: i think crimsun_ is trying to tell you that the stuff you do with xhost can be done using xauth, which is a better method
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: it's only because this app needs access to privileged (root only) ports. below 1024
<bernier> apzak: i did exaclty what's written there : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<bernier> im at step 13 now
<Aapzak> bernier: I have no X at the moment :)
<bernier> =/ anyone knows then?
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: thats a toughy then
<LeeJunFan> LjL: I know, and surely correct for most things, but this app no, wine wouldn't use the .xauth from the right home dir, which gave permission probs.
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: which app wants that port? can't you just use a higher one?
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: no, it's a util for configuring a network device (orinoco outdoor routers), SNMP.
<nixternal> th0m4s: whats up with vmware??
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: and you need port 162?
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: and unfortunately the only way to configure them unless I feel like writing my own SNMP front end for them, which I dont.
<nixternal> LjL: what did you mean about the vmware and not being able to create a virtual machine with it?
<LjL> nixternal: vmware *player* cannot create virtual machines
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: 161 I think.
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: You need to listen to incoming traps ?
<Aapzak> 161 = snmp daemon, 162, trapdaemon
<nixternal> i know that...vmware player = garbage..you can dl vmware server or workstation from the vmware website for free also..that is what i was telling him to do
<th0m4s> nixternal: it's not free
<th0m4s> that's what's up
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: yeah, this particular app uses 161 for outgoing as well.
<th0m4s> scroll up to where i invoked your name
<nixternal> it is free
<Aapzak> 161 is used to query to, which means your devices ask questions to your app
<th0m4s> no, it's $189
<nixternal> i haven never paid for it...and i am using server
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: it's stupid, but it's all there is for it :/
<th0m4s> workstation is NOT free
<nixternal> http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<nixternal> select first time user and enjoy
<LjL> server beta apparently is
<th0m4s> server is free but what you gonna do with that
<nixternal> register...they will email you a key and then you are good to go
<th0m4s> workstation is where it's at for windows running inside linux
<Aapzak> LeeJunFan: it seems rather complicated (too complicated), but most vendors are clueless about proper snmp/mgt
<LeeJunFan> Aapzak: exactly. A PITA, but one I can't get around very well. Used to run it in vmware but seemed like such a waste of space for one windows app.
<nixternal> i have server running on my server and hosting different virtual servers..and then everyone of my workstations have the vmware workstation which i downloaded from the vmware website..and i have never spent a dime
<visik7> is there an apt2rss ?
<romeo5k> im back
<romeo5k>  wohhooo
<th0m4s> nixternal: back up your claims of workstation for free
<th0m4s> if it is vmware's doing a good job hiding it behind the $189 pricetag
<Aapzak> wasn't there a free beta in apt?
<LeeJunFan> workstation isn't free, player is. And you need a workstation w/ license to make an image for player.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: or the server version, i'd suppose
<th0m4s> 17:54 < nixternal> i know that...vmware player = garbage..you can dl vmware server or workstation from the vmware website for free also..that is what i was telling him to do
<th0m4s> the thing is nixternal is claiming workstation to be free
<Aapzak> who wants windows anyway :)
<LjL> Aapzak: i can only see the player in apt
<th0m4s> Aapzak: people who want to code for multiple os
<Aapzak> I know, you can also install linux
<Aapzak> :)
<nixternal> http://www.vmware.com/download/download.do?downloadGroup=WKST-5-LX
<Aapzak> I was kidding
<nixternal> select first time user, wait for them to mail your key and enjoy
<nixternal> FREE FREE FREE
<th0m4s> Note: All Workstation 5.x downloads require a Workstation 5.x license.
<romeo5k> kkathman: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20060613145018515&board_id=1&model=A8N-VM+CSM&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<th0m4s> nixternal: the thing is i'm trying to find how you got there
<WoodwardAve> anyone know how to set applications to launch in certain screens using twinview/xinerama?
<th0m4s> http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/ is giving me the ability to dl it but it wants me to purchase a license
<nixternal> using my mouse and clicking links of course
<WoodwardAve> in KDE
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> vmware does a good job hiding their stuff
<kkathman> romeo5k:  good luck
<nixternal> unless they changed something this week...because on saturday i downloaded and install vmware workstation from their site using the key they emailed me
<romeo5k> did u read it???
<kkathman> romeo5k:  yes
<TheHighChild> Anyone know how to create a custom paper-size in Openoffice Impress?
<th0m4s> filling out fake info asap
<LjL> nixternal: on *saturday*? but of course it's *not* just the time-limited evaluation key?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> i haven't seen anything that says it will stop working
<Aapzak> there must be a little adder under the grass
* nixternal checks his email again
<romeo5k> kkathman :  thats where  i got that idea from about cold booting.. and it worked.. but now i have to find out what forcedeth is
<LjL> nixternal: http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/eval.html <-- i can't quite understand this then
<kkathman> yes I see
<|lostbyte|> How do i add fonts to konsole ?
<nixternal> Enjoy your free copy of VMware Workstation and Server, and thank you for your interest in VMware!
<nixternal> that is the email they sent me
<georgeblunt> !dga
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, georgeblunt
<|lostbyte|> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<romeo5k> kkathman.... what would i need to install to play games on yahoo games.. i dont think thejava is working..
<romeo5k> hi Chefwill
<Riddell> |lostbyte|: Settings->Fonts->Install Bitmap
<th0m4s> http://mailinator.com/mailinator/maildir.jsp?email=stick.stickly
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: I fixed my issue. It was caused that ~/.googleearth was owned by root...
<th0m4s> LjL: he's full of lies
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: with Google Earth
<romeo5k> anyone .... what would i need to install to play games on yahoo games.. i dont think thejava is working..
<chavo> |lostbyte|, konsole will only use monospaced fonts
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: what Java are you using?
<th0m4s> stick stickly has applied for his key
<|lostbyte|> chavo, monspaced, is it another format ? other than ttf ?
<chavo> |lostbyte|, no they can be ttf, they just have a fixed width
<|lostbyte|> Riddell, Done that but i still dont see it, even through i can see it in .fonts.
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz:  in adept it shows java-common and java-gcj-compat installed
<nixternal> LjL: i don't know what to say about the workstation eval thing...as i just verified my key is real and not evaluation
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: did you ever update-alternatives and replace gij with sun java?
<th0m4s> nixternal: http://mailinator.com/mailinator/maildir.jsp?email=stick.stickly as you can see they still aren't sending me my key
<chavo> to use google-earth as normal user run the installer with --nochown option
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: thats the only 2 javas i see installed..
<TheHighChild> [BU] Brizz: awesome. Glad you were able to figure that out
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: no
<nixternal> [18:08]  <th0m4s> LjL: he's full of lies  <- are you refering to me, and if so why?
<[BU] Brizz> TheHighChild: hopefully you can help the next person that comes along, in case I'm not around ;)
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: none of tthje sun javas are installed
<TheHighChild> Any Open Office Impress users?
* LjL is out of this
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: go to a konsole and type java -showversion
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: and what are the first three lines that come back
<Aapzak> Konqueror doesn't do Java support out of the box, does it?
<nixternal> why i would have to lie about this i have no clue, but never the less...if it won't work for you, just use the server..everything workstation does anyways server does and then some
<romeo5k> java version "1.4.2"
<romeo5k> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<romeo5k> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<[BU] Brizz> Aapzak: not sure, but he's using gij
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: that
<Aapzak> gij?
<LjL> nixternal: no, i think server is limited in some ways compared to workstation (though it also has some more features)... can't find the details right now, but i think i recall that server misses sound support, for example
<[BU] Brizz> Aapzak: yah, iow NOT Sun Java
<LjL> though it'd probably be good enough for programming
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: you might be able to sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<nixternal> i just connected via server "connect > local" and selected my selinux install on vmware and it loaded just fine...i don't know what would be limited because i can't see anything truthfully
<Aapzak> [BU] Brizz: I think you still have to make Konqueror use it
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: I'm not sure that will automatically update-alternatives thoguh
* Aapzak is going to sleep, bye all!
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: no it didnt
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: hold on
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: kk
<TheHighChild> nixternal: Any experience with VMware not permitting networking?
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz: can i just go in adept and request install??
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: did you do the apt-get on sun-java-5?
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: sun-java5-bin
<nixternal> TheHighChild: can't say that i have...my only issues have been with sound and video really...i always selected bridge i believe for the network
<romeo5k>  [BU] Brizz.. i did ..  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin  --just like that
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: okay, now sudo update-alternatives --config java
<[BU] Brizz> and what shows up?
<TheHighChild> nixternal: Ok, thanks. I'm new to VMware but I keep getting an Ethernet not available error when i try to setup a new virtual machine.
<romeo5k> but when i did it . i got an error
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: what error?
<nixternal> TheHighChild: vmware server or player?
<romeo5k> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail         able)
<romeo5k> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc         ess using it?
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: close Adept
<romeo5k> ok
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: then run that again
<romeo5k> nice
<romeo5k>  its running now
<TheHighChild> nixternal: Server
<romeo5k> i guess dloading
<romeo5k> hmm.. i learned something new
<nixternal> hmm..are you selecting the top function with the networking, which i beleive is bridge..however i think i just always select the default setup when building a server
<TheHighChild> nixternal: No worries. I am not local to that machine right now. i just wanted to see if you knew of any 'known issues' Thank you though
<romeo5k> so to get something.. i always do sudo get
<romeo5k> i mean.. sudo apt-get
<TheHighChild> nixternal: I've tried all the options with different installs. lol. At least 10 different XP installs.
<nixternal> i haven't heard anything TheHighChild, but i have been in contact with VMware concerning their products and Linux for Ubuntu Documentation
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: use Adept unless someone tells you to apt-get
<romeo5k> oh ok
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: apt-get isn't as easy to use as Adept, typically.
<nixternal> wow, that is odd TheHighChild, i haven't seen anything like that at all
<romeo5k> ok
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: is that about done?
<romeo5k> yes its done now
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz now it is
<TheHighChild> nixternal: Yeah, i thought it was odd as well. Do you know where, by chance, I can view what devices it is trying to use as my ethernet connection? I want to make sure it's using 'eth0'
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: okay, now sudo update-alternatives --config java and there should be a * by one of them
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: one of them should have jre1.5.<something>
<nixternal> from within the windows install? or with the vmware server itself?
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: that's the one you want to have a * by it
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz  *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<TheHighChild> nixternal: What ethernet device VMware Server uses.
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: what other rows are there?
<nixternal> the vmware server it is listed when you select the virtual host you created..it always show the network card i believe...but from within windows i would guess the same location you would always check..don't know since i don't have windows anywhere around me ;)
<TheHighChild> nixternal: I presume the OS install uses the devices the server assumes itself
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz:
<romeo5k>      1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<romeo5k> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<romeo5k>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<nixternal> the os installs everything vmware
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: so hit 3 and enter
<nixternal> that was my sound and video issues
<romeo5k> ok..
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: that will set up your java properly
<TheHighChild> nixternal: I hear ya man. I am 100% Tux (not 1337 but trying). I need XP for some Windows support contracts I have,
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: whether it's working in Konq/Firefox or not is a different issue :)
<romeo5k>  [BU] Brizz it said.. Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: yep
<romeo5k>  so im cool right..?
<nixternal> i hear you there TheHighChild, as there are times i could use it
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: that means you are using the right java for java
<TheHighChild> nixternal: Thank you very much for your time. When I am local to the machine I might try and run a few more Q's at you.
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz:  thnx
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: no problem
<nixternal> np man...i will be here TheHighChild
<_aaron> any good links for getting wifi to work on kubuntu?
<romeo5k> [BU] Brizz:  ciao  till later wen i get stuck again.
<[BU] Brizz> romeo5k: hehe later
<TheHighChild> _aaron: What card do you have?
<nixternal> maybe i can grab a disk and install a windows vhost here so i can take a look
<_aaron> TheHighChild: I have an atheros usb
<_aaron> TheHighChild: airlink 101 super g
<TheHighChild> _aaron: Ok, I have Atheros but on board. The new dapper picked everything up for me. I would hope it did for you as well. You can try disabling your eth0 and enabling your wireless card.
<TheHighChild> _aaron: For me. When I boot up, they both start. I have to do 'sudo ifdown eth0' and 'sudo ifup ath0' You may want to try that and see if it does anything for you
<_aaron> TheHighChild: it shows up in my usbview ... ah.. I haven't tried dissabling my wired...
<_aaron> TheHighChild: which means that I'll be going away in a second :(
<TheHighChild> _aaron: Just my thoughts on the topic. To be honest, I am a total wifi on tux noob though.
<TheHighChild> _aaron: Also, I doubt your device will be 'ath0'
<_aaron> TheHighChild: it's not.. somebody already tried to help me with that...
<_aaron> aaron@chirp:/proc/bus/usb$ lsusb
<_aaron> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<_aaron> is there an ndiswrapper repository for ubuntu?
<ryanakca> Why is it that I can't save view profiles in Konq anymore?
<RawSewage> what do you mean
<RawSewage> for individual folders?
<RawSewage> ok bye
<ryanakca> I'm in konqueror, and I want to close it, but have it open up at the same pages in the same tabs, so I go Settings, but "Save view profile..." is disable/grayed out..
<RawSewage> maybe close all other instances
<RawSewage> i dont know
<frood> New kubuntu rocks. Except for one thing.
<frood> Where did those bouncing cows go?
<frood> How can I get them back?
<ryanakca> frood: bouncing cows?
<frood> Yeah. The boncing cow screensaver. Apperantly it was removed because some people found it 'offensive'
<frood> Can't find it via adept
<RawSewage> that was me
<RawSewage> Im a vegan
<frood> Cant find it via google
<RawSewage> I requested it be removed
<frood> A pox on your head
<frood> Besides, the cow is bouncing, not grilling
<RawSewage> my screensavers dont activate
<RawSewage> they work when I test them , or when I lock the session
<RawSewage> but otherwise, dont work after the set interval of inactivity
<larrywells> What are the recommended system requirements for Kubuntu
<Snake> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Snake> ugh
<RawSewage> !systemrequirements
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RawSewage
<larrywells> Sorry, sys requirement for Dapper
<Snake> larrywells: one moment
<kyle_> To play some trailers in firefox u need a windows media player or a quicktime pluging... is there any linux versions that would work as such?
<larrywells> OK Snake
<Snake> larrywells: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<h3sp4wn> larrywells: I would suggest 512mb of ram
<Snake> go all the way to the bootm
<Snake> Desktop256 megabytes3 gigabytes
<larrywells> ok kind of figured that, I am at 256 mb ram now
<larrywells> It is a little slow now
<h3sp4wn> I found kanotix runs alot faster on my laptop which is p3 750 256mb ram
<larrywells> the processor is at 500 mhz now, is that fast enough?
<RawSewage> try Xubuntu
<RawSewage> Xubuntu for slower computers
<RawSewage> !xubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said xubuntu was Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<Snake> xubuntu rocks
<RawSewage> I havent tried it
<RawSewage> how do you install it
<larrywells> Kubuntu works pretty well on my pc, just a little slow
<Steil> are there any plans on packaging kopete 0.12?
<h3sp4wn> larrywells: Try kanotix it will be very fast
<larrywells> Well I want the KDE interface
<Snake> RawSewage: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Snake> and your there
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> Ill try it on my laptop
<Snake> larrywells: KDE is a hog man
<Snake> Hostname: dapper - OS: Linux 2.6.15-23-386/i686 - CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) (647.565 MHz) - Processes: 125 - Uptime: 5d 8h 4m - Load Average: 0.10 - Memory Usage: 257.62mb/503.84mb (51.13%) - Disk Usage: 4.40gb/12.11gb (36.36%)
<larrywells> I know, but it is not for me, it is for people who know windows
<Snake> thats my system, it runs, but its not very smooth
<larrywells> They are already confused enough
<TheHighChild> I want Aqua
<linuxmonkey> hey snake what u use to display that
<Snake> larrywells: Ah, well anything with perhaps 512 ram and 800 mhz (maybe a gig) processor should be good
<larrywells> well i do not want to change the processor
<Snake> linuxmonkey: script for irssi called sysinfo, and /sysinfo (if your in konversation just type /sysinfo)
<larrywells> I think I may get more ram
<kyle_> hmmmm my flash doesn't have sound... am im missing a plugin?
<linuxmonkey> Sysinfo for 'SkullNet-01': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2992 MHz (5989 bogomips), , RAM: 968/1010MB, 97 proc's, 1.1d up
<RawSewage> Ive decided Im too stupid to learn Python
<RawSewage> php is much easier
<larrywells> Will more ram alone make a difference?
<Snake> RawSewage: haha dude, python is way easier than PHP
<linuxmonkey> ok sweet
<Snake> I learned python over night, litterally
<Snake> larrywells: always
<linuxmonkey> Snake thanks i forgot that was there
<RawSewage> then why cant I learn it
<larrywells> Ok thanks all
<RawSewage> I could barely print a website that says "Hello World"   took me 20 lines of code
<RawSewage> most of it I had no idea what it was
<Snake> RawSewage: ohhhh python on the web!
<Rainier> hello everyone
<Snake> RawSewage: yes that is difficult. Stick with PHP for that ;)
<RawSewage> ok
<Rainier> i have a question
<Rainier> when you reboot you can choose to reboot another OS from the grub menu
<Rainier> but it doesn't work
<Rainier> is there anything special you have to do to make it work?
<svivian> fglrx drivers for Dapper. Anyone been able to work out the options to get the wide desktop? I have tried the older fglrx options, they didn't work. I tried the Xinerama settings, no dice. I also tried the fglrx-control, also no good, and half the time, installing one of these causes my system to not be able to restart.
<svivian> The second monitor lights up, but I can't move the cursor over to it.
<Rainier> i have a question, how do you make the automatic windows-restart work?
<Rainier> you know where you select windows in the restart menu and then its supposed to start automatically
<Rainier> do you need grub2 maybe?
<flaxo> hello world...
<Lorri> I have an external FAT32 HDD
<Lorri> How do I mount it so that I can write on it
<Lorri> :X
<flaxo> o_O
<flaxo> external meaning usb??
<Lorri> yeah
<Lorri> I tried mounting it through installation
<Lorri> but when I try to open it, it says
<Lorri> Could not mount device.
<Lorri> The reported error was:
<fyrmedic> Anyone have cinelerra installed? If so, how?
<Lorri> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /external
<flaxo> ok
<flaxo> did you try "sudo mount..."
<Lorri> no
<Lorri> but I don't remember the file
<Lorri> to edit to make the mount permanent
<Jack_Sparrow> is there a different root password other than the password added by the installer
<Lorri> for me?
<flaxo> hehe no... dont think so..
<wezlo> hi all, does anyone know of an easy utility to create screen-capture movies for ubuntu?
<frood> Why is root logon disabled in Kubuntu?
<frood> Logging on as root is cool, as well as sexy
<flaxo> hehe
<bimberi> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Lorri> what's the kubuntu equivalent of ubuntu's gedit
<linuxmonkey> kate?
<h3sp4wn> kwrite
<Lorri> yeah, that's it thanks
<h3sp4wn> (I would say kate is more powerful / complicated than gedit)
<wezlo> kate, definitly
<Lorri> wtf
<Lorri> I tried using it
<h3sp4wn> kedit actually
<Lorri> but I got a bunch of x errors
<Lorri> o.O
<linuxmonkey> thats not good
<Lorri> Yeah
* nikkiana headdesks.
<Lorri> Should I use the rep:
<Lorri> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<Lorri> If I'm using Dapper?
<linuxmonkey> probably not
<linuxmonkey> you may end up breaking your system
<wezlo> Lorri, the dapper repos for plf are up
<Lorri> where
<Lorri> I'm just reading ubuntuguide :X
<wezlo> hold on, I'll show the one I have...
<Lorri> ok thanks :D
<wezlo> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<wezlo> just change it to dapper
<Lorri> should I use deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<kjcole> Hi.  Anyone here know how to get korganizer to recognize a webcal:// URL that doesn't end in .ics?  (It's a long ugly .php?x=yadayada&z=blabla URL)
<pascal_> Offtopic, Is it possible to direct STDERR through a pipe?
<wezlo> Lorri, I have that setup up, yes
<Lorri> ok
<kjcole> Clicking on the webcal:// link in firefox opens it in evolution.  Clicking on it in konqueror displays the raw source (BEGIN:VCALENDAR...)
<gil> can someone give me any simple install instructions for bootsplash screens
<kjcole> I've tried adding it as a resource, but each of the various resource types I try either ignore it or tell me it's a bad URL.
<travis|linux> I'm trying to install something from source.. I installed GCC and C++ but I'm getting a error when compiling.
<travis|linux> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me what the desktop support time is for Dapper 6.06 ?  And what is the server edition support time ?  Is desktop 1 year or 3 years and server 3 years or 5 years ?
<travis|linux> anyone know how to fix that?
<wezlo> travis|linux, you need the Xlibs development packages
<travis|linux> thank you wezlo :)
<wezlo> travis|linux, let me make sure about the package, hold on
<wezlo> yup, that's it
<Lorri> make: dh_testdir: Command not found
<Lorri> make: *** [configure]  Error 127
<travis|linux> wezlo: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<travis|linux> wezlo: any ideas on that one
<travis|linux> searched for qt-mt... nothing found
<Hawkwind> Isn't it like libqt-mt or something similar ?
<chavo> travis|linux, what are you trying to build?
<Hawkwind> libqt3-mt actually
<travis|linux> ktorrent (the newest beta)
<chavo> do this sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent
<travis|linux> ok
<chavo> that will get you all the libs you need to build it
<wezlo> travis|linux, qt development files, same thing
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me what the desktop support time is for Dapper 6.06 ?  And what is the server edition support time ?  Is desktop 1 year or 3 years and server 3 years or 5 years ?
<chavo> Hawkwind, 3 desktop 5 for server
<travis|linux> thanks chavo that worked perfect :)
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  what are you doing here
<Hawkwind> chavo: So how does security fixes, bug fixes and new versions get into a 3 year desktop.  I'm not familiar with the Ubuntu way(s) yet
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I ask you the same thing :P
<chavo> Hawkwind, it's pretty much security fixes only
<geneo93> well i'm kinda regular now that my cooker is broken fontd thing again
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I'm about to make the full switch to Kubuntu for my main OS this week
<geneo93> cool
<Hawkwind> chavo: So new versions of things like Xchat that come out in a year won't be added to dapper ?
<chavo> Hawkwind, no
<travis|linux> you can always compile them yourself
<wezlo> hey gang, I gotta run - cya later
<linuxmonkey> Hawkwind: i allready did that lol, I also installed StepMania to keep me busy for the games side
<geneo93> well what about backports
<Hawkwind> travis|linux: Bahhh at compiling.  I'm a real packager :P
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: What were you running prior ?
<linuxmonkey> xp
<linuxmonkey> lol
<geneo93> yuk
<Hawkwind> Eeekkkkkkkk
<Hawkwind> linuxmonkey: Welcome to the darkside finally :)
<linuxmonkey> lol been in and out of linux before on my main system
<Hawkwind> travis|linux: I happen to run the http://SeerOfSouls.com/ site which is the largest 3rd party rpm repository for Mandriva currently.  I'm going to switch it over to deb stuff once I learn my way around
<linuxmonkey> had linux running for years on my server
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  you think making debs would be easyer than rpms
<Hawkwind> chavo: So is there something similar to backports or anything for Ubuntu ?
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  yes there is
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Not sure if it's harder or easier.  It's just totally different to me since I've been making rpms for 2 1/2+ years now
<brandon__> Hmm
<Lorri> After installing ATI drivers
<Lorri> I can't adjust my monitor resolution
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  i've made debs to rpms for mandriva that really worked
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Yeah I've done that too using alien.  But I'm deeply involved in Gael's new project and it's based on Kubuntu so I've got to learn to build them from source
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Where or how does one go about getting this backport stuff into Kubuntu ?
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  dpkg is your friend
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Bahhhh @ dpkg.  I am learning debuild and pbuilder :P
<geneo93> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Lorri> How do I install XGL on Kubuntu
<Lorri> :<
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: system specs plz
<Lorri> ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<Lorri> AMD Athlon 64 3400+
<Lorri> 1gb Corsair RAM
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  did you catch that
<Lorri> That's all that counts
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: one sec
<Lorri> Thanks
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Yes.  Looking at it now, thanks
<lowtech> so backports are put right into the regular repo's?
<geneo93> no
<TFrog> anyone here familiar with Acidrip?
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 click the ati one
<Lorri> Thanks :D
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Looking through all those mirrors on that URL everything seems to be empty
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I see no packages really that have been backported
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: wait, nvm, that one sucks... I had a good one... where is it now
<Lorri> Ok
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  it will be now this just released
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: HERE: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<[Nirvana] > :O
<Lorri> Thanks :D
<[Nirvana] > wait, that wasn't it again....
<Lorri> D:
<travis|linux> Hawkwind, chavo, and wezlo I appreacate all the help... after installing a few more things it works :)  Its the community that makes ubuntu rock :)
<travis|linux> compiling now with no errors :)
<sebast> hummmmmmm lame still banned from the Ubuntu channel,  because I flooded it a few times.  anyway I am so happy right now :)   I just got rid of XP kind of by mistake though.  so now only Ubuntu/Kubuntu on here.
<sebast> :)
<Snake> sebast: dont flood and you wont have such problems
<travis|linux> sebast: good :)
<travis|linux> what do u need to know to use it?
<sebast> I been using Ubuntu for a while.  and Linux about two years
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: finally: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=205
<sebast> and well my XP was fucked.  Blue Screen of Death when playing my game or about to and ealrier on when I was on it.
<Lorri> Thanks :D
<Snake> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sebast> I  tryed to make it smaller and change it to a FAT32 earlier with qtparted,  but that screwed up.  so just deleted it instead :D
<travis|linux> I've been windows free for over 2 yrs :)
<travis|linux> its the best step you'll ever make
<sebast> didn't bother making a back up.  of any of my data,  but I didn't lose anything of importance anyway.  just old emails,  some porno videos,  and other data
<david__> so, my mp3s wont play when i double click them.... whyyy?
<sebast> yeah I know it's so nice being Windows free however it seems I might have to either use another computer
<sebast> or
<travis|linux> david__: what media player ??
<travis|linux> david__: amarok?
<david__> any media player
<david__> it works if i drag the file into the playlist
<travis|linux> david__: does the kmix show your sound card?
<david__> kmix?
<sebast> re install it onto this PC,  but this time round instead of installing it.  I wil just instaill it with VMware server and use as virtual machine :)
<travis|linux> yea... kmix is the mixer for linux.. you should have a speaker in the lower right of screen
<sebast> anyway Grub still thinks I got Windows XP there how do I get rid of the entry from Grub?
<david__> ok, i see it
<travis|linux> david__: check all the settings there.. make sure it is turned up and everything
<david__> well, actually theres usually a message saying "cant play mp3 files"
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  does that mean there will be a polished version of kubuntu soon
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Heh, can't tell ya that :)
<sebast> How do I get rid of the old Windows XP entry from Grub?  since I no longer have XP :)
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  i heard mdk was looking at suse stuff
<[Nirvana] > sebast: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment it out or remove it
<sebast> is that a command for the Grub one?  or a command for my Linux terminal?
<apokryphos> geneo93: interesting; I couldn't see a single reason for  using mandriva over suse
<sebast> oh for Grub command prompt I guess
<david__> sebast:  I know theres a file somewhere
<[Nirvana] > sebast: in a terminal type --> sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<david__> you'd have to run  "kdesu kate" and edit the file
<david__> or that
<david__> yea, listen to him
<[Nirvana] > kwrite > kate :p
<Lorri> Umm
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<Lorri> Which keyboard layout
<Lorri> is the normal laptop one
<apokryphos> [Nirvana] : it really isn't; kwrite is barely developed anymore.
<Lorri> no numpad, yet qwerty layout
<apokryphos> [Nirvana] : also, bad idea to use sudo for GUI apps (see above).
<sebast> or gedit :)  since really I use Ubuntu,  but have KDE as well.  and when I upgraded though from Breezy to Dapper it says I use Kubuntu.   why is that?  I guess,  because I have both.  probalby easy to change so it says Ubuntu,  but haven't got round to doing that.  if I am going to bother.  I like the Kubuntu splash screens.
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Looking at SuSe stuff ?  What do you mean exactly ?
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: try us
<Lorri> ?
<Lorri> :<
* Lorri confused
<david__> speaking of that.... how do you install gnome in kubuntu?
<geneo93> ahh hardware and packager
<Lorri> like
<apokryphos> david__: install ubuntu-desktop
<Lorri> pc104
<sebast> same way as installing KDE in Ubuntu I guess,  but in reverse
<[Nirvana] > apokryphos: I know, I had nano there before and forgot to remove sudo
<david__> thats how?
<[Nirvana] > Lorri: yes
<Lorri> ok
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  hopefully not yast
<apokryphos> david__: yup
<apokryphos> geneo93: huh?
<david__> and it will just come up as an option when i login?
<sebast> yes
<apokryphos> david__: before you login, yes.
<sebast> well you got to select it
<sebast> of course
<sebast> from options menu
<david__> you mean at the beginning "enter your password etc" dialog
<Lorri> What's ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2
<Hawkwind> geneo93: At this point I could care less what they look at.  I won't be using it much longer anyways :)
<sebast> you go to optiosn menu and select Gnome
<sebast> and then it will say
<sebast> do you want this as your default?
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  hehe me either
<david__> oh, nifty
<sebast> or just for this session?
<Lorri> I'm currently using a USB mouse
<Lorri> so I'm not sure which to pick
<Hawkwind> geneo93: So you're leaving Mandriva for good then ?  No more cooker or anything ?
<sebast> KDE uhmmmmm seemed pretty good on the Knopix Live CD I guess,  but I never liked Kubuntu so on.  since I coudn't seem to get it configured to how I like it
<sebast> where as with Gnome I have got something I like now
<sebast> yeah Mac OS X theme :)
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  i may hang on it till it dies
<sebast> well Gnome looks a bit like a Mac OS X
<sebast> with this theme
* apokryphos goes off to get a kde os x screeny
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  i dont think the culb will bail them out again
<sebast> and yeah your right there is probably an OS X theme for KDE to some where
<sebast> well there is bound to be
<apokryphos> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23535
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Nope not this time.  I think they are certainly doomed.  I'd be surprised if they are still around to do a 2008 release.  If they are, it's going to be a pretty bad release I think
<apokryphos> a demonstration of the configurability of kde, really :)
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: what distro?
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Mandriva
<apokryphos> I more-or-less agree. It's very commercial now, and the distro itself is a bit of a mess
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  its been getting worse every release to many things broken never fixed
<[Nirvana] > sebast: baghira?
<apokryphos> no idea how well the enteprrise products do though
<sebast> baghira what?
<apokryphos> geneo93: I hear they're very careless with regard to hardware compatibility for old systems now, too.
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Yep.  Just like 30 days to fix the latest Xorg that I filed a bug on on May 5th, it finally got a new fix on June 5th
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  what made me think twice last week they blamed nvidia for the problem with xorg
<geneo93> i'm using same driver here
<sebast> on this page I was on before about making Gnome look more like Mac OS X.  it said to install some shitty gdesklets applet.  that is supopused to some how make it look like the Doc in OS X.  tryed that what a load of junk.  I hope the thing KDE has for this is better
<[Nirvana] > sebast: baghira = kde theme for OSX
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Heh yeah I saw that.  That was a bit out of place IMO
<sebast> have you got a link for that Nirvana or is that the one someone just gave?
<sebast> ah ha it's the one I was given
<apokryphos> sebast: use kdelook.org, and search there
<geneo93> this is xorg 7.0 and latest nvidia driver
<sebast> oh
<sebast> you mean 3D type stuff?  uhmmmmmmm the thing like XGL?
<sebast> ,but for KDE?
<Hawkwind> geneo93: You have 7.0 in Kubuntu ?
<tackat> sebast: Do you know about superkaramba and kooldock?
<geneo93> yes
<sebast> no I don't tackat
<Hawkwind> geneo93: You compiled it I assume ?
<tackat> sebast: then install those packages
<[Nirvana] > sebast: baghira is in the repos, it's just a theme, no 3d unless you use aiglx/xgl and compiz
<tackat> :)
<geneo93> no its stock
<sebast> well XGL won't run on this PC.   no 3D graphics card or whatever
<sebast> to old
<[Nirvana] > sebast: kwin-theme-baghira or something...
<tackat> sebast: especially liquid-wheather is nice :)
<sebast> ,but on lap top  XGL should work  haven't tryed yet
<[Nirvana] > kwin-baghira
* linuxmonkey is afraid to try xgl on this pc, dont want to break anything
<sebast> KDE uhmmmmmmmm I like that hover effect type thing when going over icons,  but that was about it really I guess
<sebast> I mean when it comes to the GUI
<sebast> KDE has some pretty damn good apps
<sebast> that I have been using with Gnome
<sebast> in fact I am using Konversation right now with Gnome instead of Xchat
<tackat> sebast: and if XGL doesn't work for you might want to try kompose
<sebast> and I love K3B :)
<tackat> what about Amarok? :)
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Hah.  I didn't realize Kubuntu came with Xorg 7.0
<sebast> Amarok?????
<[Nirvana] > linuxmonkey: that's what a clone partition is for! clone your partition with a live CD or partitionmagic and then runamuck (just edit the boot commands in grub to reflect the clone partitions hda#)
<winbond> which compiz for kde .        compiz , compiz-kde , or compiz-vanilla????
<apokryphos> winbond: compiz-gnome
<winbond> for kde?
<winbond> what are the Quinn's and reggaemanu's reposteries?
<linuxmonkey> ya [Nirvana]  lol been to busy to try that
<tackat> sebast: the music player/ manager :)
<apokryphos> winbond: sure; there's no kde-window-decorator yet unfortunately
<sebast> I like sound a nice feature I like of Ubuntu.  uhmmmmmm that click here to hide all windows and show the desktop button. it makes sound :)  by default anyway with KDE/Kubuntu there is nothing like that
<sebast> that will make a sound when I click on
<tackat> http://amarok.kde.org/
<winbond> apokryphos: what is the vanilla version for?
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  are you using dapper
<[Nirvana] > vanilla = no patches
<sebast> nah tackat I been using uhmmmmm well Totem to play MP3's  and Mplayer for stuff on webpages
<apokryphos> winbond: vanilla is plain FDO cvs, I believe, without ubuntu/quinn modifications
<tackat> sebast: then you definetely want amarok ;)
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Only on a spare box right now.  I'm going to change my main box(this one) to Kubuntu sometime this week
<sebast> oh and Kabboddle to play porno videos so on,  because for some reason Mplayer woudn't go full screen on my video
<tackat> kaboodle _yuck_
<geneo93> sebast:  just hit f key
<sebast> yes
<sebast> I say to mplayer go full screne
<sebast> screen
<sebast> and the video is tiny
<sebast> and laods of blue stuff round it
<tackat> sebast: if you haven't tried amarok you should really do so :) It has lots of good stuff integrated
<geneo93> then your porn videos are poor quality
<sebast> Eye of Gnome is the most buggiest shittest program I have ever used.  loves to crash on me :d  better KDE apps for that type of thing Kview so on
<Rainier> grub-reboot doesn't work! any idea why?
<sebast> I will get amarok,  but not now
<AngryElf> sup folks -- just installed kubuntu-desktop......i'm unable to rip CDs using amarok, when i drag and drop the files it says they are invalid......this is from several different CDs
<AngryElf> any ideas?
<tackat> gwenview?
<geneo93> sebast:  kuickshow is nice
<winbond> apokryphos: ok im getting gnome , hope youre right
<bernier> hi, i know i have a p3 700 but how can i know if it's a pentium pro, a pentium-mmx , a pentium III/celeron/pentium-III xeon, or pentium M?
<tackat> AngryElf: does MP3 work for you?
<AngryElf> yes
<sebast> I might change from  Ubuntu to Kubuntu if
<geneo93> bernier: its a 686
<tackat> I still use audiocd:/ in konqueror to rip CDs ;)
<sebast> if I customize it to how I am happy and what not
<sebast> KDE is meant to be better than Gnome,  but I am quite the Gnome fan :d
<bernier> geneo93 yes i know but u have to choose between those i listed
<sebast> of interest which browser are you guys using and why?
<becster> sebast: you'll get over it, I did :)
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Is there anything in Kubuntu similar to MCC by chance ?  Everyone I know that's switching asks me that and I don't know the answer
<AngryElf> when I put 'audiocd:/' into the location in amarok or konqueror it gives me errors -- can't find it
<becster> konqueror, fast
<tackat> becster: you got kured ;) ?
<geneo93> bernier:  pentium III
<becster> where can I get the lastest kaffeine?
<sebast> is there a button like the Click here to hide all windows to show the desktop buttion in Ubuntu for Kubuntu that will make a noise when I click on?
<sebast> kaffeine yuck
<becster> tackat: haha yes
<becster> 0.7.1 seems to be the only one in the repos
<tackat> AngryElf: Do you have an AudioCD inserted already?
<AngryElf> heh
<AngryElf> yea
<AngryElf>  :)
<becster> hehe sebast xine > * ;)
<sebast> I like Gaim,  but Kopete isan't as good right?
<AngryElf> i love it when i'm helping and get to ask the retarded questions.....it's fun :)
<tackat> AngryElf: then you probably lack some KDEMM package
<AngryElf> ok fine -- let's do an analogy
<AngryElf> ~/.gnomerc is to ubuntu as ____ is to kubuntu?
<david__> i think both gaim and kopete suck, are there any other alternatives?
<AngryElf> ~/.kderc??
<sebast> well for MSN there is AMSN
<sebast> and we have LICQ
<david__> all i use is aim though
<tackat> AngryElf: you got the package kdemultimedia-kio-plugins installed?
<tackat> AngryElf: you need that one.
<david__> and for some reason i cant figure out how to install the linux version of aim
<AngryElf> i do :)
<sebast> and I read an article earlier about AOL open sourcing something. in the hope that this will get developers to make more programs that use their protocall or something
<james_xxx> i like gaim
<becster> I like kopete
<AngryElf> how about my analogy folks?--- ~/.gnomerc is to ubuntu as ____ is to kubuntu?
<david__> i hate em both
<becster> does the job and does it well
<sebast> Gaim got ported to Windows,  but why not Kopete for example?
<david__> but gaim is slightly better
<Rainier> does anyone know how to get grub-reboot working correctly?
<becster> sebast: wait until kde4
<sebast> what about it?
<becster> because it's a KDE app, not a generic gtk app
<becster> or a vanilla Qt app
<sebast> yes GTK got ported to Windows to
<becster> so porting it to windows would be very difficult
<sebast> ,but why not port whatever KDE uses instead of GTK to Windows?
<nnn0> Qt
<geneo93> qt
<becster> Qt is ported to windows
<becster> it's cross platform
<geneo93> has been done already
<becster> sebast: try reading up on stuff :)
<sebast> so why not port KDE apps to Windows?  such as Kopete?  Konquerer?  Koffice?
<nnn0> that's half the point with Qt :)
<becster> sebast: thats going to happen somewhat with kde4 iirc
<geneo93> because windows sucks
<sebast> yes Windows sucks
<nnn0> because that would make people use windows !
<sebast> ,but even so most people use it.  and it's good to get people using open source even if it is on shitty Windows I reckon
<nnn0> and who in their right mind woul that
<nnn0> would
<BlankB> Is there a problem with nvidia fx-5200 using xinerama? My machine is unberably slow especially using firefox.
<nnn0> windows sucks
<becster> nnn0: some people need to use windows for work, OSS apps on windows is still a good thing :)
<becster> ie OpenOffice etc
<nnn0> because most people ar stupid, i don't have to be
<Maerksi> hello, i'm not getting an answer on ubuntu, may i try here?
<sebast> Firefox :)
<Maerksi> how much would you reserve for /, /home and /swap on 40 gb ? i'm clueless
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> i have 768 mb of ram
<nnn0> windows has never been a good thing - it's like a big moneymaking virus
<sebast> indeed
<nnn0> :)
<BlankB> Maerksi: I usually do about 10G for my / and the rest for /home. I dont use a swap partition but rather use a swap file.
<sebast> altoguh maybe in 95 Windows was ok?  I mean Linux hadn't really hit off then.  altough we still have Unix then and other OS's/computers
<nnn0> and believe me, it wouldn't last :)
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Is there anything in Kubuntu similar to MCC by chance ?  Everyone I know that's switching asks me that and I don't know the answer
<geneo93> Hawkwind: system settings
<Maerksi> hello? no help? :)
<BlankB> Maerksi: I usually do about 10G for my / and the rest for /home. I dont use a swap partition but rather use a swap file.
<Maerksi> :)
<nnn0> microsoft is going down, and they know it - that's why they don't fix windows, it's money down the drain :)
<sebast> What is MCC?
<Maerksi> thank you
<geneo93> Hawkwind:  some things aren't there though
<Maerksi> will 10 gb be enough for a long time? is it / reserved for system stuff ?
<sebast> yeah some they won't fix some pretty bad security issue in 98 and ME,  because
<sebast> they will stop suppourting it soon
<Maerksi> i'm guessing my /home is what will grow a lot with personal files right?
<sebast> and something about how they would have to re write teh whole of Explorer for that OS
<BlankB> Maerksi: the thing that will grow fast in / will be the things in /var
<sebast> and they are to lazy to bother doing that.  or they don't want to pay people to do that
<nnn0> i don't even believe they know how to fix it, if they wanted
<Maerksi> will / only grow with system updates?
<Maerksi> i'm new to linux
<sebast> 98 is better than 2000 and XP in a lot of ways?  I mean as an OS.  not when it comes to what software runs on it
<geneo93> i think M$ is very nerveses about releasing crap they have now
<Maerksi> this /, /home and /swap thing confuses me a bit :)
<sebast> and sure 2000 and XP are more stable
<sebast> ,but other than those two things.  98 is better?
<nnn0> i think 2000 was the best one
<BlankB> Maerksi: you can always just use the whole drive as / and not worry about it.
<nnn0> it didn't run all the games. but still
<nnn0> it's only downhill from now
<nnn0> :)
<sebast> well I liked 2000 at college so on.  so I got a guy to send me it :D  and I had it set up with VMware player inside Ubuntu,  but damn it.  beeping driver for graphics card.  so only 16 bit colours
<Maerksi> using /home and / means when i update ubuntu or when things just go wrong, i can format /, reinstall and still have total access to my stuff on /home ? :D
<geneo93> yes
<nnn0> Maerksi, yepp :)
<nnn0> hehe
<Maerksi> imagining 'my documents' yes /home and the rest is / ? is it like that?
<nnn0> in some cases you would even have your old settings
<Maerksi> yes=is
<BlankB> Maerksi: yep.
<Maerksi> ohh
<Maerksi> perfect :D
<AngryElf> okay, so amarok and kubuntu are out -- what other app will do me some CD -> mp3/OGG magix
<AngryElf> blah -- amarok and konqueror
<sebast> Does IE 7 reallly need XP or Vista to run?  or is it possible to get it working with Wine or something like that?
<Maerksi> thats impressive
<Maerksi> everytime i format windows, there goes everything...
<nnn0> you can move the documents folder in windows too
<Maerksi> so i can mess with linux as a newbie, make things work wrong and still have the security that i only need to format / and my stuff on /home will be waiting?
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> sorry my english
<nnn0> yes linux is truly great
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> and the whole filesystem is different
<geneo93> Maerksi:  you may have to delete some setting in home dir to fix things you goofed up
<Maerksi> the /home is like a global 'my documents' or is it separated by users?
<Maerksi> ahh ok :)
<nnn0> you don't have to have your disk like C:, D:, E: etc - you can have them whereever you want
<Maerksi> if it is separated by users, is it like /home/usr ?
<nnn0> no not just /home but /home/youruser
<geneo93> no usr is in root
<Maerksi> ohhh, i see
<geneo93> protected from you
<Maerksi> what is the difference between /usr and /home/yourusername ?
<nnn0> in /home it's usually just a folder pr user
<nnn0> yes /usr is like programs
<Maerksi> ahhh
<geneo93> libs and so on
<Maerksi> like program files in windows?
<nnn0> almost
<Maerksi> hummm
<nnn0> there are sevral places for that in linux
<Maerksi> and /home is like my documents, videos, mp3, etc?
<nnn0> a matter of taste almost
<geneo93> yes
<nnn0> yes
<Maerksi> nice nice :)
<Maerksi> now, are kubuntu and ubuntu released at the same time?
<Maerksi> or is kubuntu like a secondary project ?
<geneo93> if you google linux tree you can see what it is like
<nnn0> and forget about the text console in windows - linux is in another dimension ;)
<Maerksi> geneo93 i'll do it right now :)
<nnn0> you should learn abit about the console
<Maerksi> i've read some stuff on the foruns about the console
<nnn0> or terminal or shell or whatever
<nnn0> the console is very powerful
<Maerksi> most tell me that if I know how to copy past stuff, i'll do fine and slowly learn
<nnn0> not like DOS at all
<nnn0> na dto use 'man'
<nnn0> and to use...
<Maerksi> i just know ls, sudo gedit, ./ , the basics
<Maerksi> man from manual right?
<nnn0> yes hehe
<Maerksi> help file?
<Maerksi> great :)
<nnn0> yep
<nnn0> like: man ls
<Maerksi> hummm, i see
<nnn0> or in some cases: info ls
<Maerksi> ah sorry to repeat this
<geneo93> just grab a unix manual
<nnn0> just press Q to exit
<AngryElf> i've got a CD in the drive and i'm actively listening to music, yet it's not mounted according to /etc/mtab.........???
<Maerksi> but is kubuntu and ubuntu released at the same time? or is kubuntu like a secondary project ?
<nnn0> it's the same project
<nnn0> just with different window managers
<nnn0> ubuntu use gnome, na dkubuntu kde
<Maerksi> so kubuntu isn't maintained only by a couple of kde lovers right?
<nnn0> in linux you have alot of choices to what kind of "windows" you want to run
<Maerksi> it seemed in the begining of ubuntu that kubuntu was a kde fans project, not a canonical project
<nnn0> nono, u can install ubuntu and easily switch to kubuntu - or xbuntu for that matter
<Maerksi> nice :)
<Maerksi> i tried xubuntu but xfce doesnt seem to be very user friendly
<nnn0> :)
<Maerksi> at least to a newbie like me
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> ahhh another stuuuupid question
<nnn0> gnome and kde is the most bloated ones
<Maerksi> how do i minimize windows in kde?
<Maerksi> in gnome i see the icon
<Maerksi> how do i do it in kde?
<nnn0> however you like
<nnn0> you can set it up just like you want it :D
<Maerksi> ahh
<Maerksi> is there a default one?
<Maerksi> like f10 or something?
<nnn0> like if you want to minimize when you doubleclick the banner or something
<nnn0> hm
<Maerksi> banner beeing the top of the active window? sorry my english, i'm portuguese
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> like if i had done a fresh kubuntu install, and oppened 5 programs, how would I minimize them all? whats the default setting?
<becster> how do I search for src packages in Adept?
<Maerksi> in gnome and ubuntu I click on the desktop icon
<Maerksi> in osx I use expose
<Maerksi> in kde is there a default ?
<nnn0> hm donno
<nnn0> i use the mouse
<nnn0> :)
<Maerksi> clicking on the 5 windows?
<nnn0> i normally switch to a new desktop if i want a clean one
<nnn0> or use the kicker button
<nnn0> in linux you usually have several desktops
<Maerksi> yes
<nnn0> but i guess you could make a shortcut to the kicker button
<PyroMithrandir> there is a kicker applet that'll do it, Maerksi
<Maerksi> where is it?
<ChefWill> can someone help me i keep getting this popup: kscience.kss             Will not save configuration.  Configuration file /home/admin/.kde/share/config/kscience.kssrc not writable Configuration file kdeglobals not writable"
<winbond> does anyone know where to get the latest mesa lib?
<PyroMithrandir> right click on the panel> add applet
<Maerksi> can i put it on the kde bar?
<PyroMithrandir> it's called "Show Desktop"
<Maerksi> where can i find it?
<PyroMithrandir> uh, if by "kde bar" you mean panel, yes
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> yes, panel, sorry :)
<PyroMithrandir> right click on the panel> add applet
<Maerksi> i see
<Maerksi> taking mental notes
<nnn0> if you forget it it's all in www.google.com :D
<Maerksi> i searched in google for linux tree but they are all so confusing, is there a cleaner one to be able to learn?
<tackat> Maerksi: If you want to see _really_ all kinds of configurations you could ever do with regard to the windowmanager just type
<tackat> kcmshell kwinoptions kwindecoration keys
<tackat> and press enter
<Maerksi> http://www.centerkey.com/tree/
<Maerksi> this one is a mess
<Maerksi> :\
<tackat> on the konsole
<tackat> ;)
<Maerksi> no nice example on wikipedia also
<Maerksi> i would love to learn the structure of linux but typing linux tree on google won't get me there :) lol
<Rainier> does anyone know how to make grub-reboot work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maerksi: You mean something like http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<CheeseBurgerMan> Maerksi: You'll probably want to scroll down to section 3.1.3
<[fadli_klate] > <Maerksi> like if i had done a fresh kubuntu install, and oppened 5 programs, how would I minimize them all? whats the default setting?
<[fadli_klate] > try Ctrl+Alt+D
<Maerksi> i will :)
<sebast> well past 3am here so time to get out of here
<sebast> and bed in a bit
<sebast> bye
<Maerksi> thank you very much guys for all your help. :)
<Maerksi> CheeseBurgerMan reading it, great example
<Maerksi> thank you :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> no problem. :)
<Maerksi> thank you all, bye bye :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been having some serious video problems with Kubuntu badger and Nvidia 5500 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> Can anyone walk me through checking my video settings
<PyroMithrandir> Jack_Sparrow, ah, that's my video card
<PyroMithrandir> are you using the nvidia driver?
<MasterEvilAce> trying to play DVD
<PyroMithrandir> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<MasterEvilAce> i d/led those already
<MasterEvilAce> it didn't auto mount the dvd drive maybe?
<MasterEvilAce> i don't see it in storage media
<PyroMithrandir> well, then, yeah
<MasterEvilAce> how do i.. make it work
<chavo> MasterEvilAce, you don't need to mount the dvd, just have your media app open it up
<MasterEvilAce> ah, well it's erroring saying something about access writes and /dev/dvd
<PyroMithrandir> access rights, maybe? you don't want to be writing to it to play it...
<chavo> MasterEvilAce, make sure your user is in plugdev group?
<MasterEvilAce> not sure what that is
<chavo> run id in console, it'll list the groups you're in
<MasterEvilAce> how do i add myself to that group
<ChefWill> can someone help me i keep getting this popup: kscience.kss             Will not save configuration.  Configuration file /home/admin/.kde/share'/config/kscience.kssrc not writable Configuration file kdeglobals not writable"
<nnn0> Cheapy, check the permissions
<Cheapy> okay
<TheHighChild> Hey folks, no sound on Gaim 2 Beta. it's worked since install but has ceased today. i've tried a few things including a reboot. Any thoughts?
<nnn0> and you have a ' after "share" but that maybe just a typo
<chavo> MasterEvilAce, sorry SytemSettings - Users and Groups
<Hawkwind> Hey there Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> It seems kinda quiet here tonight.  Everyone must be watching basketball or something
<Hobbsee> well, in the UK and around there it's the middle of the night...
<Hobbsee> this place does tend to get quiet at all though
* Hawkwind Sets #Kubuntu on fire to wake everyone up :P
* Hobbsee sets Hawkwind on fire.
* DrBair runs out of house screaming
<Hawkwind> I guess that might have been a bit drastic
<Hawkwind> A garden hose might have worked well instead
<MrObvious> I could cut cheese :p
<MrObvious> Kidding
<MrObvious> No kidding it is quiet.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think people are active in other places
<MrObvious> I would probably be more active if I were on the other computer with KUbuntu.
<MrObvious> I'm on Mandriva right now.
* CheeseBurgerMan attempts conversation.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Im on Kubuntu right now. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, that didn't work well.
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> i'm on SimplyMEPIS 6.0 beta
<nnn0> that's practically kubuntu :)
<DrBair> is it MEPIS thats using the ubuntu repositories?
<nnn0> yepp - the dapper pool
<DrBair> pretty nifty
<MrObvious> Hmm
<winbond> anyone here used the skript by jesper to install xgl??
<MrObvious> What's interesting is google might make a linux or back one based on Debian/Ubuntu I think.
<MrObvious> I've heard rumors about that.
<DrBair> i don't like how XGL works on KDE
<nnn0> me neither
<winbond> i dont want google to make linux , it will be full of nsa spy shit in it
<Kyral> winbond: can't
<MrObvious> I doubt that.
<DrBair> nah, it will just index your hard drive so everyone can search it
<Kyral> Open Source principles would dictate that if they wanted it out it would be out
* DrBair googles winbond's passwd file
<nnn0> google has already made their own linux, but it's used only internally
<Hobbsee> MrObvious: how's mandriva?
<romeo5k> wats the difference between  firefox and  Konqueror??
<MrObvious> And if google wants to take on Microcrap, they have to do it based on their own game, an OS
<Hobbsee> romeo5k: try them both :P
<DrBair> romeo5k: completely different rendering engines
<romeo5k> im using firefox now..
<romeo5k>  already used Konqueror
<romeo5k>  and it was problems
<MrObvious> Hobbsee: Eh, I liked 10.2 better actually :|. I think Ubuntu may be more stable now that I've used both. But it's ok for user friendlyness.
<DrBair> i like konqueror because it blends into the kde desktop nicely
<Hobbsee> nic
<Hobbsee> e
<romeo5k> even though java installed .. it still would not pulll yahoo games
<romeo5k>  like it did not wanna start the java
<DrBair> java was enabled in konq?
<[fadli_klate] > xgl in kubuntu? wow, anyone here tried it?
<romeo5k>  i think it is.... in the settings right
<romeo5k> ?
<winbond> whats a command for executing a .deb?
<MrObvious> winbond: Wow lol
<DrBair> romeo5k: yep, in there
<nnn0> winbond, apt-get install blabla.deb
<[fadli_klate] > dpkg -i anything.deb?
<romeo5k> DrBair: yep.. installed..
<romeo5k> i mean enabled
<winbond> okkk, ty
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, 'dpkg -i *.deb' is right -- 'apt-get install *' installs something from the repos.
<DrBair> romeo5k: dunno then
<romeo5k> are u using it now???
<DrBair> romeo5k: konq does have more quirks, whether by design or because it just has less exposure to the world
<DrBair> konqueror, i only break out firefox for sites that don
<DrBair> 't like it
<Hobbsee> !deb
<romeo5k> DrBair which java  u installed  in urs and does Konq work??
* Hobbsee pokes ubotu
<DrBair> i think its dead
<Hobbsee> !bot
<MrObvious> :|
<DrBair> romeo5k: i have the sun one installed... usually works the best
<MrObvious> Thats why the channel is dead tonight :|
<DrBair> i think its working...
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Hobbsee> ah ha...
<romeo5k> ok... i just installed the firfox plugin
<romeo5k>  and now its werking
<DrBair> romeo5k: konqueror uses firefox plugins
<kkathman> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya kkathman
<romeo5k>  oh... well durr.. i nvere knew trhat
<kkathman> how are you tonight Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is cold.  and fixing kopete.
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  Im giving T-bird a try, as kmail seemed to have a corruption problem :(
<kkathman> If you know of a way to get Kmail into T-bird I'd appreciate it
<romeo5k> DrBair: can Konq use flash, shockwave,and ... hmm isnt there another one??
<romeo5k> or is that all in adept?
<DrBair> romeo5k: it can use the firefox plugins yes
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nice.  got no idea about going that way, unless you can export it some how
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  yeah I dont think so :(
<DrBair> romeo5k: you need to add a repository to get macromedia flash going
<romeo5k> ok.. bbl
<DrBair> romeo5k: and it is VERY quicky
<CheeseBurgerMan> kkathman: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#kmail
<romeo5k> how
<romeo5k>  mind walking me throu??
<romeo5k> DrBair :?
<kkathman> thanx CheeseBurgerMan lemme check that out
<DrBair> i don't remember honestly
<DrBair> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DrBair> ok, not too bad to instlal
<romeo5k> im trying to find the 64 bit part
<romeo5k>  DrBair: or is it all the same?
<DrBair> romeo5k: non-existant actually. there is no 64 bit flash for any platform
<romeo5k> ok
<romeo5k>  making sure
<DrBair> there is a GPLed implementation in the repositories, but it doesn't support newer versions of flash which are the most common
<m1ke_l> if i install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...will gnome still be an option?
<CheeseBurgerMan> m1ke_l: Yes.
<m1ke_l> wicked.
<m1ke_l> thanks
<AngryElf> in gnome, the windows that are opened are connected with the workspace that they were opened in - and when you switch to a new workspace you dont see any of the programs on the taskbar - is there a way to have this done in kde?
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, AngryElf
<PyroMithrandir> right click on the panel, go to Taskbar
<PyroMithrandir> and uncheck the "Show windows from all desktops"
<ChefWill> can someone help me
<AngryElf> !help
<ChefWill> i keep getting popups saying that a certain configuration file is not writable
<ChefWill> and "will not save configuration"
<Lorri> D:
<Lorri> I tried installing XGL
<Lorri> How do I check if it's installed
<AngryElf> ChefWill, you need to check the permissions and/or open it using sudo
<luisito> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<AngryElf> thanx PyroMithrandir
<Lorri> thanks
<Vandrei_Jaques> !ati
<Vandrei_Jaques> !ATI
<ChefWill> AngryElf:  it keeps popping up for random programs though, im not even opening them
<sledge> Hey, anybody know a tool that measure hard-drive seek times?
<ChefWill> ill be away and tll popup some
<AngryElf> i'd say you have other issues then - something is opening them and it clearly doesn't have permission to edit them
<AngryElf> i dont know how to track that down
<ChefWill> me neither
<AngryElf> you could wait for it to open then  ps aux|grep programName  and see what user opened it - that's about all i could say
* crimsun_ wonders if Konsole has URI highlighting/linking (like {gnome,xfce4}-terminal do)
<ChefWill> something messed up bigtime
<Lorri> hmm
<Lorri> Whoever did ! xgl didn't answer my question
<Lorri> :<
<Lorri> I tried installing XGL, but I'm not sure if it's installed correctly
<Lorri> How do I check for it?
<betty> hi
<LeeJunFan> Lorri: xgl isn't really kde friendly.
<Lorri> Yeah but still
<Lorri> How do I check for it
<Lorri> :<
<AngryElf> what screensaver does kubuntu use?
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: any of them?
<AngryElf> default?
* Hobbsee likes rss-glx screensavers - solarwinds, in particular
<chavo> screensavers broken here
<Hobbsee> chavo: define broken?  not starting at the time it's supposed to?
<chavo> Hobbsee, it's a bug with the menu system
<chavo> I put all of my menus into a submenu, and now kscreensaver can't find them
<sledge> Hey, does anybody know a tool that measures hard-drive seek times?
<francf> Chavo: si quieres tener los menus originales de nuevo, solo borra la carpeta .config/ que esta en tu home
<PyroMithrandir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<francf> sledge: hdparm
<sledge> francf: hdparm measures throughput, not seek times
<francf> ok, sorry
<chavo> francf, I know how to fix it, but I like my menus more than I like the screensaver
<francf> ubotu: tks, no problem man.
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, francf
<Lorri> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chavo> I have my most used apps on the top level and then put all the other menus in a submenu
<Hobbsee> chavo: er, okay.  file a bug for it?
<chavo> Hobbsee, it's reported on kde bugs
<Hobbsee> chavo: ah okay, cool :)
<LeeJunFan> Lorri: if your XGL is working you'll know it. ie. moving windows will be wobbly, etc.
<PyroMithrandir> hey, speaking of screensavers, mine stopped working a while ago
<PyroMithrandir> but I didn't care enough to figure out why
<Lorri> ok
<Lorri> :<
<PyroMithrandir> now I'm curious
<LeeJunFan> PyroMithrandir: did you move your mouse :p
<PyroMithrandir> :P
<[fadli_klate] > currently installing xgl in kubuntu. not finished yet. hehe
<PyroMithrandir> no, really, it won't start. I even just set it to start after a minute and waited to check
<[fadli_klate] > why there is lots of stuff to download  (136 packages)?
<LeeJunFan> PyroMithrandir: mine stops working on occasion as well, I've been blaming mine on suspend/resumes on my laptop.
<gman_> hi all, is there aan alternative to automatix and easyubuntu for dapper? easy errors and I don't want to touch automatix
<PyroMithrandir> mine is a desktop, so I don't use those features
<PyroMithrandir> I think mine will start if I do the "Lock session and start new one" thing
<PyroMithrandir> let me check
<PyroMithrandir> Yeah, it starts then
<PyroMithrandir> anyone have any ideas as to why it won't start on its own?
<LeeJunFan> PyroMithrandir: mine doesn't start if I just lock the session, I get a blank screen and lock, but the fireworks doesn't start.
<Hobbsee> !tell gman_ about restricted
<Hobbsee> gman_: it's not very hard to do it manually - follow the wiki
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, dmesg spits out http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707895
<imbrandon_> dosent look goot
<imbrandon_> good*
<gman_> roger that. thanks
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: /var/log/dmesg, then
<imbrandon_> k
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707896
<perrin> hi,  is anyone able to help me with some dependancy issues i cant resolve?  can be seen at -- http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707897
<perrin> im new to linux / kubuntu, and cant work it out
<imbrandon_> perrin, can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<perrin> sure
<perrin> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/707900
<imbrandon_> perrin, you are on breezy trying to install a dapper armarok from kubuntu repos
<imbrandon_> that wont work
<nnn0> cool if one could just; sources-list > http://pastebin.net/ :D
<perrin> okay..
<perrin> so change dapper to breezy?
<nnn0> i ment if it was possible
<imbrandon_> perrin, here is _MY_ dapper sources.list with universe and multiverse and the kubuntu.org repos
<perrin> i just followed the instructions on the amarok website
<imbrandon_> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<imbrandon_> perrin, yea but those are for dapper not breezy
<perrin> ah ok
<imbrandon_> if you want dapper use my sources.list and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"   might want to read this link too first ......
<imbrandon_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<perrin> ah ok
<perrin> so dapper is the next version, and i dont have it
<imbrandon_> dapper is the current stable
<LeeJunFan> yeah, be careful, you don't want to upgrade to edgy right now :)
<imbrandon_> breezy was the last version
<perrin> oh ok  must have only just happened?  cos i only recently downloaded breezy
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: well, there's nothing in your dmesg indicating that it was actually detected
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, can i just add it to /etc/modules ?
<imbrandon_> perrin, it happened june 1st
<perrin> fair enough
<perrin> just not up with the latest
<imbrandon_> ;) witch is fine but you cant install that amarok with the version you have ;)
<perrin> lol
<perrin> ok
<perrin> ah the joys of learning linux
<imbrandon_> upgrading should be simple
<crimsun_> imbrandon_: you can attempt, but I'm by no means a forcedeth or amd64 guru.
<Ahmuck> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon_> crimsun_, ok thanks
<imbrandon_> heya Ahmuck how go's it
<perrin> yeah,  im just gonna do what you said and use your sources.list
<Ahmuck> not to bad, just chillin
<perrin> or maybe follow the wiki
<imbrandon_> perrin, you can follow what i said just skim over the wiki incase you run into problems
<imbrandon_> you can trubbleshoot better that way
<perrin> ok thanks
<imbrandon_> here it is in one command to get everything done , just copy and paste this and when its finished reboot and you SHOULD be all happy ........ "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"   ( of course after you put my sources.list in place )
<imbrandon_> ^^ perrin
<perrin> nice thanks
<perrin> looks like its doing its thing
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> yea it will take about ~45min depending on your connection
<perrin> could take a while on 512k ADSL :(
<imbrandon_> 45 min to an hour probbly
<perrin> ok,  enough time to go clean out my car
<perrin> oh man  it reckons 2hrs 30min @ 52KB/s
<imbrandon_> ouch
<imbrandon_> you in USA ?
<perrin> nope australia
<imbrandon_> ahh you might want to stop it ( ctl + c ) and change the sources.list from http://us.archi....... to http://au.archiv........
<imbrandon_> and re run that command
<crimsun_> 52 KB/s beats the pants off my 3.5 KB/s
<imbrandon_> probbly be faster for ya
<perrin> ah ok
<perrin> will do
<imbrandon_> ouch crimsun_ dialup or bad broadband ?
<crimsun_> dialup
<imbrandon_> ouch
<we6jbo> hi
<imbrandon_> 'ello
<AngryElf> how do i change the background color of the applications on a panel? Or the panel itself -- it didn't change when I changed my default color theme
<imbrandon_> AngryElf, right click and configure pannel then ...
<imbrandon_> click appearence
<imbrandon_> its on the bottom of that tab
<imbrandon_> you can check the box to colorize to match color or just choose a diff bg image
<imbrandon_> or make transparent etc
<AngryElf> yup, found it
<Evera> What's the hotkey for disabling/enabling X
<perrin> thanks for your help imbrandon,  ill be back later once its complete
<AngryElf> stupid workspaces are a different color :/
<imbrandon_> kk perrin good luck, i should be here all night ( your day ) if you need anything
<perrin> thanks a lot
<imbrandon_> Evera, ctl+alt+backspace ? that kills x
<Evera> How do you start it in console
<Evera> just x?
<imbrandon_> startx
<Evera> ah
<Evera> thanks
<imbrandon_> "startx" or if you have kdm installed "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<AngryElf> so, i was running ubuntu, installed kubuntu and now whenever I log out i get a blank screen.....can't do anything, crtl alt f1 does nothing....could it be KDM??  is there any reason i can't use GDM with KDE?
<PyroMithrandir> you can use KDE with GDM
<PyroMithrandir> it just won't give you the option to shutdown your computer from within KDE
<PyroMithrandir> you'll have to log out of KDE and shutdown from the GDM login screen
<AngryElf> well then, why is it crashing when i log out?
<PyroMithrandir> beats me
<AngryElf> when i log out - after a few seconds my monitor is reporting an out of sync error
<AngryElf> but i dont have this problem when I boot up to the login screen
<bleaked> does anyone know who the kubuntu amarok dev is?
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> bleaked: er, anyone and everyone i think
<bleaked> Hobbsee: well, yes, but the one who is packaging the 1.4 series releases..
<Hobbsee> bleaked: Ridd*ell - why in particular?
<bleaked> well, this bug ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125210 ) seems to be persistent in all of the 1.4 kubuntu builds .. and there's a stated solution and it just has not been fixed thus far..
* Hobbsee looks at the stated solutoin
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm still dealing with the same problem, i have to physically unplug and replug my mouse for ohci_hcd to wake up and load the mouse drivers
<unix_infidel> i've got ohci uhci and usbcore all loaded up. and it still wont work unless i physically unplug/replug.
<unix_infidel> anyone with any ideas?
<unix_infidel> i've google to no avail.
<bleaked> unix_infidel: ubuntuforums.com?
<unix_infidel> those usually showup in google searches often enough.
<bleaked> unix_infidel: so what is your problem exactly?
<unix_infidel> bleaked: like above. the mouse doesnt work when i startx until i physically unplug or replug the mouse
<unix_infidel> HOWEVER, its not xorg specific as if i do cat /dev/input/mouse it ONLY gives output after i replug
<unix_infidel> i'm thinking its a kernel issue.
<unix_infidel> its a kensington usb mouse
<imbrandon_> you tried a diff usb mouse to confirm its not your usb controller >?
<Hobbsee> bleaked: brilliant, thanks
<unix_infidel> imbrandon_: it worked with breezy.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: do you happen to have amarok 1.3.9 on your system?
<unix_infidel> it JUST started after i did an upgrade to dapper.
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, 1.4
<Hobbsee> bleaked: was this still a problem with amarok 1.3.9?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: darn
<unix_infidel> it works in windows as well, so i'm pretty sure its a kernel issue but i cant seem to isolate it.
<mchonis> hello all
<unix_infidel> i mean all the proper modules are loaded and everything seems to be working fine and no error messages related to USB in dmesg or other logs.
<unix_infidel> i'm.....stumped.
<imbrandon_> unix_infidel, right but another mouse would tell you if its a mouse kernel issue or a usb contoller kernel issue
<mchonis> just installed kubuntu (not 20 minutes ago)... soooo quick to setup
<unix_infidel> imbrandon_: like i said, its not a usb controller issue specific to the hardware as it worked perfectly in the breezy install.
<imbrandon_> but breezy used a diffrent kernel you cant be sure if its the controller code in the kernel or the mouse code is what i'm getting at
<imbrandon_> i know the HARDWARE works
<bleaked> Hobbsee: no, only since the 1.4 betas and 1.4 final kubuntu builds.
<Hobbsee> mm okay
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee, whats up ?
<unix_infidel> imbrandon_: ok i gotcha.
<unix_infidel> so how would i go about simulating the same situation without a reboot?
<unix_infidel> where ohci isnt awake.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: looking to change KDS - but i'm not sure if my change will affect amarok 1.3.9 users badly
<imbrandon_> ahh
<imbrandon_> i can downgrade and test if you need me to
<imbrandon_> no biggie to me
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: that'd be cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: dont worry
<bleaked> Hobbsee: man, amarok 1.4 should really have made it into dapper.. i found it far more stable and featuresome than any of the <1.4 releases..
<Hobbsee> bleaked: yeah, i know, but feature freeze.
<Lorri> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Lorri> !ati
<orient2000> What is XGL?
<unix_infidel> hey guys i'm back, i got my mouse problem fixed but i seem to be having a different problem with aterm.
<unix_infidel> Aterm seems to be acting up: where i can start aterm with trans and execute irssi from bash and it'll work, but if i execute aterm [trans flags]  -e irssi it shows up as a plain black term with no trans.
<unix_infidel> it spits out something before it executes irssi that i THINK might give me some hint as to what's going on, but for some reason it blips away too fast because irssi starts up.
<unix_infidel> anyone with some insight?
<Hobbsee> bleaked: thanks for that
<unix_infidel> can someone atleast mabye tell me how i could look at some of the stuff that blips by when i do aterm [trans tags]  -e irssi
<unix_infidel> it MIGHT have to do with localization and LANG stuff because i had problem with ncurses stuff and aterm before i defined $LANG in bashrc and bash_profile
<betty> hi
<betty> anyone awake?
* Hobbsee isnt
* nnn0 neighter
<Hobbsee> bleaked: ping
* Hawkwind Throws ice water on Hobbsee just for fun :P
* Hobbsee bans Hawkwind 
<Hawkwind> D'oh!
<Hobbsee> now you be careful - i'm messing with kubuntu stuff :P
* Hobbsee could turn your entire desktop BRIGHT PINK!
<Hawkwind> I just read your wiki page.  Very interesting :)
<Hobbsee> oh really?
<Hawkwind> LOL @ bright pink
<Hobbsee> it's a bit old - i've done more packages than that now...
<Hobbsee> and i'm on the KCC now, which isnt there
<Hawkwind> I can't possibly imagine E17 in pink
<betty> My wiki page?
<Hobbsee> oh, on e17...i mightnt be able to change that..
<betty> Have you seen my wiki page. It's entitled D-Star
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I was just stumbling through the wiki.  Being new to Ubuntu stuff that I am, just trying to see what kind of info I can find out there
<betty> actually not technically "my" wiki
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: ah yes
<betty> was I just kicked out of #kubuntu just a little while ago?
<Hawkwind> betty: No, you had a quit message of Excess Flood
<betty> I have a question
<betty> how do you play games on the internet?
<Hobbsee> betty: shoot
<Hobbsee> what type of games?
<betty> like if I want to play checkers
<nnn0> then you google that :D
<betty> I'm trying to find out how fast my connection is with SpeedCrunch does anyone know howto use that?
<Hobbsee> betty: IIRC speedcrunch is a calculator?
<Hobbsee> how?
<noiesmo> hello Hobsee
<noiesmo> hello DaSkreech
<betty> well it has things like degrees and radians
<nnn0> :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  just so you know, that T-bird conversion of kmail doesnt work as reported on the FAQ page :(
<Hobbsee> kkathman: great.  which FAQ page?
<kkathman> Ive spent all night trying to get that to work
<crimsun_> I highly dislike moz-tbird
<Lorri> Where do I change what happens when I fold my monitor town
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq.html#kmail
<betty> Does anyone know how I can get rid of the spam mail that I got. I just got this email today
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<Hobbsee> betty: delete it?
<betty> well I did but it comes back
<kkathman> there may be a problem with kmail, because when I created the folders and moved the items into them, they didnt really get created as folders in the .../kmail/mail directory
<betty> I got one in the afternoon and three just now
<Lorri> I can't mount my USB HDD
<Lorri> D<
<betty> hello?
<betty> Is there any games on this server that I can play?
<bleaked> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> bleaked: asking for the fix - the guy's asleep though
* Hobbsee patched it.
<bleaked> very nice :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<bleaked> merci
<achandra> Hello...Wondering if anyonehas a slick "guide" for dealing with openldap autentcation of linux boxes
<Lorri> !ati
<_rince_> mrgn
<Kadran> _rince_: is it gutten morgen :)
<_rince_> "guten morgen" it is ;)
<Lorri> i'm getting errors when trying to apt-get install
<Lorri> For the packages that I attempted to install before
<mebus1> kjhjhjkh
<exceswater> good morning everyone :D
<exceswater> anybody here?
<pd273> good mornring
<pd273> :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<exceswater> who can give some advices about installing nvidia drivers on kubuntu :(
<exceswater> ?
<exceswater> hi Hobbsee
<exceswater> :D
<pd273> I'v got an ATI card, have not tried NVDIA
<pd273> but in ubuntuforums you can find lots of help
<exceswater> i cannot install this driver
<exceswater> i'm driving crazy
<travis|linux> nvidia drivers for what?
<exceswater> the past few days i tryed and tryed but no result
<travis|linux> video?
<exceswater> yuo
<exceswater> yup
<pd273> exceswater: I can understand I tried installing fglrx for my Mobility 9200, I went crazy too
<exceswater> for geforce 4 mx 440
<travis|linux> you don't have to do anything really... just a sec I'll tell u what to install
<exceswater> i download driver
<travis|linux> same thing I have
<pd273> some times it dosent work, besides I dont do much gamins so no probs
<travis|linux> u don't need it
<travis|linux> just a sec
<exceswater> i input in console sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<exceswater> it runs
<travis|linux> u don't need that
<exceswater> and i says nvidia blah blah cannot run only as root
<pd273> exceswater: it is better you use the nvdia driver you get from the repo
<exceswater> and in adept... in manage repositories
<noiesmo> exceswater, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-386 linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<exceswater> i cannot understand that universe multiverse thing
<travis|linux> exceswater: sudo apt-get install nivida-glx
<Hobbsee> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<exceswater> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<exceswater> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<exceswater> is only available from another source
<exceswater> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<exceswater> why ?
<Hobbsee> !info nvidia-glx dapper
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 3963 kB, Installed size: 12240 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<exceswater> cannot you remote ... log in to my pc ??
<exceswater> :D
<pd273> exceswater: you might have to add multiverse to your repository for this you can use this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<exceswater> that is the problem
<exceswater> what should be there ?
<exceswater> universe
<exceswater> multiverse ?
<exceswater> i dunno
<pd273> and multiverse
<noiesmo> add both
<Hobbsee> exceswater: pastebin your sources.list?
<TheHighChild> How can I add apps to my KDE startup?
<defrysk> good morning Hobbsee and the other 232
<chavo> TheHighChild, .kde/Autostart or Go- Autostart in konq
<Hobbsee> heya
<betty> hi
<emonkeylap> lol hi defrysk
<exceswater> for now
<exceswater> i added universe multiverse to all there
<exceswater> and i hit apply
<exceswater> and fetch updates
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> hope it works now
<exceswater> hi defrysk
<pd273> it will :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<exceswater> now i look in that list
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<exceswater> in the filter i add : nvidia
<exceswater> i see nvidia glx
<exceswater> but when i "reauest install" nothing happens
<exceswater> :D
<TheHighChild> chavo: Sorry for being a noob but what exactly do I type into Konq?
<exceswater> sorry - request
<kunjan> hey guys
<emonkeylap> exceswater, do apply again
<defrysk> TheHighChild, the way I made an autostart in kde is make a file autorun in .kde/Autostart
<kunjan> quick question.. how do i check the current upload speed on eth0 from text mode?
<emonkeylap> the button with the great green tick
<aib> i have an old laptop with a 40gb hdd that the bios does not recognize. kubuntu will only let me make a parition that is 2.6gb, but that is not small enough, so i get grub error 18, which means that it can't find the kernel on the disk. how can i solve this problem?
<chavo> TheHighChild, sorry I forgot kubuntu removed the GO item from the menu, just type ~/.kde in the addressbar
<TheHighChild> defrysk: Ok, I am doing that now. What about the apps that start up with it by default, is there a place to view them?
<defrysk> what progs start up by default ?
<travis|linux> aib: hard drive overlay
<chavo> TheHighChild, noapps start up by default
<chavo> TheHighChild, kde does save your session when you log out
<defrysk> TheHighChild, do 'kate .kde/Autostart/autorun' without the '
<travis|linux> aib: released by all the major hard drive companies to deal with that specific issue
<TheHighChild> my klipper and kerry beagle and korg daemin and some other stuff all start at start
<chavo> oh you can disable those by right clicking the icons
<defrysk> TheHighChild, done that ?
<TheHighChild> yeah.
<aib> interesting
<emonkeylap> exceswater, it works?
<defrysk> put apps in there like so : /usr/bin/kopete
<TheHighChild> chavo: They don't bother me. I've just never used them. Wasn't sure why they started up.
<defrysk> TheHighChild, got that ?
<exceswater> nope
<TheHighChild> defrysk: Yes, sorry, forgot to use the name
<exceswater> i have to shoot myself for being such a noob
<chavo> TheHighChild, they are started by the system. /usr/share/autostart
<defrysk> chavo, shut up please
<exceswater> i will make a printscreen with "repositories"
<chavo> defrysk, I won't
<defrysk> then I wil
<chavo> are you listening to what he is asking?
<defrysk> TheHighChild, chave wil help you further
<TheHighChild> defrysk: do I just add app names to this file?
<emonkeylap> exceswater, paste your sources.list into pastebin.com
<aib> i think http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/drivers/discwiz.html is the one for my disk. but it's a dos floppy. can i boot to that without windows installed?
<exceswater> a friend of me says something about kernel source
<defrysk> TheHighChild, ask chavo
<exceswater> he says i cannot install that driver without that
<exceswater> emonkeylap:  i am noob
<Hobbsee> exceswater: open /etc/apt/sources.list and copy and paste into pastebin.com
<exceswater> so noob
<TheHighChild> defrysk: lol, thanks for your help
<emonkeylap> exceswater, do you have klicked on the button with the big green tick?
<exceswater> noobest :D
<exceswater> i cannot
<emonkeylap> exceswater, after you've requetsted the install?
<exceswater> only apply
<Hobbsee> defrysk: chavo
<Hobbsee> be nice please :)
<exceswater> in the bottom of the page
<chavo> defrysk, I think he was asking us both differnt things man, ease up
<defrysk> TheHighChild, after adding apps chmod + x .kde/Autostart/autorun
<exceswater> when i request install on nvidia glx
<exceswater> nothing changes :d
<defrysk> TheHighChild, then its done
<defrysk> you can always add more apps to that file later
<defrysk> save the file btw
<emonkeylap> apply in the bottom of the page? *confused*
<TheHighChild> defrysk: ok, thanks. What is the difference between putting them in there and in '/usr/share/autostart'?
<emonkeylap> exceswater, if you want we can do that in the konsole, k?
<betty> I have a question
<TheHighChild> defrysk: nvm, i don't even have that
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> i know how to type
<defrysk> TheHighChild, Autostart is a folder
<exceswater> tell me what to type :d
<exceswater> there is no spoon
<Hobbsee> TheHighChild: in /usr/share they will start for all users.  in ~./kde/Autostart, they'll start for that user only
<chavo> TheHighChild, /usr/share/autostart is for kde .desktop files and is sytem wide
<betty> on my bios I have something called a wake on onBoard LAN. Does that do wake on the internet?
<emonkeylap> exceswater, open a konsole and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sobersabre> hi guys. i can't make my lcd monitor to work as i want. i want it to refresh at 75khz, but it works at 60.
<betty> there's also one called wake on lan. I do know what that one does
<sobersabre> i mean hz
<emonkeylap> exceswater, Close Adept bevore doing that in the console
<TheHighChild> chavo: defrysk: Awesome, thanks a lot for the help. You've both been awesome.
<exceswater> it does something
<exceswater> but in the end...
<sobersabre> i have taken monitor's manual and entered the Vert and Horiz sync rates.
<defrysk> chavo, sorry for my grumpyness , still early here ;p
<sobersabre> of the mode I want.
<exceswater> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<exceswater> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<exceswater> is only available from another source
<exceswater> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<noiesmo> exceswater, still doesnt have universe and multiverse
<sobersabre> the problem is it is not enough.
<chavo> defrysk, it's always early here :)
<defrysk> hehe
<sobersabre> I am using nvidia driver.
<emonkeylap> exceswater, ok then we've to check your sources.list
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> how
<chavo> sobersabre, I believe LCD can only refresh at 60HZ
<defrysk> pastebin it
<emonkeylap> exceswater, send me your sources.list in a query
<exceswater> aaa
<exceswater> more specific please
<exceswater> :d
<chavo> yeah his sources.list must be messed up
<exceswater> where i find this
<sobersabre> chavo: you should go to chirch/synagogue/mosk
<sobersabre> church
<betty> hi
<noiesmo> exceswater, put them here http://pastebin.com/
<chavo> sobersabre, ?
<sobersabre> if you believe...
<defrysk> kubuntu.pastebin.com even to make it more official
<sobersabre> i am rtfming, and the manual of the monitor says: 75Hz
<TheHighChild> If I add apps to my startup and they are in a saved session, will there be two instances or will it be smart and take the saved session?
<TheHighChild> *are also in a saved session
<sobersabre> chavo: more than this, I did this before and it worked at 75Hz
<sobersabre> I maybe it has to do with pixel clock settings...
<defrysk> TheHighChild, I think 2
<defrysk> but not sure
<TheHighChild> defrysk: alright, I'll be back and let you know
<defrysk> k
<noiesmo> exceswater, like this deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<betty> I'm just kinda wondering what wake on onBoard lan does
<travis|linux> wakes the computer when there is lan activity ?
<betty> so if I am someplace else and I do a wake on onboard lan will the computer start and become functional?
<noiesmo> exceswater, heres mine http://pastebin.com/708032
<noiesmo> gota go
<travis|linux> betty: don't believe so.. I think it wakes the computer from a suspended mode.. when its on yet "asleep"
<TheHighChild> Ok, It doesn't seem to open up a second instance (x restart and reboot) However, it opens up the autorun file in kate, which I don't use. I use nano. pretty weird
<betty> So can I turn on my computer from the internet/
<travis|linux> no
<betty> let's say I have this real important file on my computer here and it's off but I want to get the file
<chavo> betty, I thinks it more used for large lans, like in corporations
<betty> so that wouldn't work
<TheHighChild> defrysk: Actually, I don't think that autorun worked.
<defrysk> TheHighChild, what executables did you put in autorun ?
<betty> you know I was just wondering does anyone here have a A (unsidedown L) i A?
<TheHighChild> defrysk: What format should I be using? I just added. konversation, gaim, konsole, and kontact. as spelled here but on separate lines
<chavo> TheHighChild, did you mark it executable?
<betty> has blue lights in the front
<defrysk> TheHighChild, chmod +x the file ?
<TheHighChild> defrysk: chavo: yes I did -rwxr--r-- 1 dparker dparker 34 2006-06-14 02:47 autorun
<defrysk> TheHighChild, it works without issues here so....
<defrysk> dunno
<TheHighChild> defrysk: chavo It's not a big deal guys. I appreciate your time and help.
<defrysk> TheHighChild, otherwise try chavo's systemwide way
<TheHighChild> What is with the appname.desktop convention? Is that special?
<TheHighChild> lol, sorry. I'm a noob with aspirations of 1337gevity
<chavo> TheHighChild, or you can also drag icons off the menu into the folder
<betty> I was just wondering in Konversation is there a way to make it so that it dosen't flood when I type a lot of actions like pasting a textfile to the chatwindow?
<travis|linux> betty: use pastebin
<chavo> betty, it should warn you if you paste a large text
<chavo> but you shouldn't be pasting anyway
<betty> I was just wondering that because I was looking in the setup and I didn't see anywhere where I could set that I do know that mIRC has some feature like that
<defrysk> !tell betty about pastebin
<betty> well I mean not in here but in my channel
<betty> I don
<zinj> Can I please ask a Gnome question?
<Hobbsee> betty: settings, config konv, warnings
<Hobbsee> tick the one you want
<betty> 't really want to use pastebin I've never been able to figure that out
<Hobbsee> zinj: better to ask in #ubuntu
<chavo> betty, konversation warns me if I paste large text
<Hobbsee> betty: do you know how to copy and paste text?
<betty> I right click the text and select copy and then select the chat window and select paste
<Hobbsee> betty: right
<Hobbsee> betty: well, when you go to pastebin.com, you hit paste in there, and then hit send
<betty> but if I do that too much then irc kicks me out cause I flooded the chat window
<betty> I know but it's just too much of a hastle there's too many steps needed
<betty> like don't I have to register a account?
<Hobbsee> betty: exactly, that's why you use the pastebin.  then you just copy the address in the bar, and give us the address, not the entire long paste
<Hobbsee> betty: no, not at all.   just copy text, paste text, hit send, copy URL, give us the url
<defrysk> Hobbsee, she want to be able to paste large txt to other channels than tis one
<defrysk> and konversation refuses this
<Hobbsee> defrysk: yeah, pastebin works for that too...
<betty> So I can hit a button on patebin and it will send you the text?
<defrysk> Hobbsee, YEAH HEHE
<Hobbsee> actually, chanserv refuses it...
<Hobbsee> betty: no, it'll give you a link, you copy the link, and you paste *that* in here
<betty> what if I don't want anyone else to see the text I pasted
<betty> like if it's a bank statement
<Hobbsee> betty: private message them the link?
<defrysk> betty, fyi there is always a channel #flood if you prefer that but its not used often anymore i think
<Hobbsee> then you shouldnt be pasting that over IRC anyway
<emonkeylap> maybe over email...
<betty> well I mean like something personal
<betty> but it's on irc I don't have email
<betty> well wait I think someone may have answered my question let me go see.
<Hobbsee> betty: there are many pastebins, and many people pasting to them each time - it's kinda like imageshack, if you've ever used that - the sheer number that go through means that the chance of your particular one being found is close to nil.
<nnn0> betty, nothing is personal on the net :)
<EvilIdler> The more people who see any problems you paste, the more who can help
<nnn0> betty, it's liek sending postcards
<nnn0> like even
<travis|linux> to put private info on IRC is plain stupid betty
<travis|linux> buy a billboard too while u are at it
<defrysk> lol
<defrysk> private irc lol
<Hobbsee> better to encrypt anything like that
<betty> ok I'll try pastebin thanks
<betty> Thanks Hobbsee
<betty> I have a friend who is into building radios for emergencies. He built this demonstration model http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:D-StarID-800HGrabAndGoKit.jpg to show how D-Star HAM radio can be used when there is a emergency such as the fires in San Diego county. So if you see a VE7TKO give him your support. he's a great and wonderful man.
<exceswater> one last question
<exceswater> i have video drivers installed
<exceswater> but when i run ppracer
<exceswater> it moves kinda slow
<exceswater> real slow
<exceswater> even in menu
<exceswater> why ?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: er, is that using opengl?
<exceswater> i think so
<exceswater> it planet penguin racer
<exceswater> it's
<kimec> hiQ
<kimec> hi!
<exceswater> what is wrong Hobbsee
<betty> I have a question
<kimec> can somebody help me with samba(on kubuntu dapper drake 6.06 RC)
<kimec> please
* Hobbsee was off playing ppracer :P
<defrysk> exceswater, glxinfo | grep direct
<Hobbsee> exceswater: i *dont* know - i was getting that and supertux confused
<betty> I have this game called planet penguin racer. When I run it the program turns green (or blue I forget). and I try to close it with ctrl+alt+esc but that dosen't work. Is there anyway to close down programs like that or even log out instead of turning off the computer and on again because I know that's bad to do that many times
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<exceswater> that is what is sayt defrysk
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<defrysk> exceswater, no drivers installed properly then
<Hobbsee> exceswater: dont paste!
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> sorry
<exceswater> not pasting again here
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> again drivers
<exceswater> i installed nvidia
<exceswater> what should i do more
<Hobbsee> and you shoul docpy *all* of what the command was - not just some of it
<defrysk> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<chavo> exceswater, yeah you have to tell x to load them
<defrysk> end restart x
<defrysk> time to xresise
<defrysk> later all
<exceswater> how to restart x
<kimec> Hi guys, I really need to help with that samba, isn't this supposed to be kind of support channel?
<Hobbsee> exceswater: ctrl+alt+backspace
<chavo> exceswater, log out and then hit ctrl-alt-backsapce
<chavo> hopefully it'll restart :)
<betty> is there a quick way to logout?
<Hobbsee> betty: either use xkill (ctrl+escape), or ctrl+alt+f1, killall ppracer
<exceswater> betty:
<exceswater> you can restart by pressing CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<exceswater> i just found out
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> my first help on kubuntu :d
<betty> Dosen't that just reboot?
<Desh> Ok, I am trying to open up a game, Ragnarok Online, with Wine, but all I see is a small windows and then boom, it vanishes, any clues as to why and how I could fix this?
<TheHighChild> any of you folks use VMware?
<BazziR> TheHighChild aye
<notech> betty: just restarts X
<johnflux> Desh: #wine
<Hobbsee> TheHighChild: no, but i'd like to at some point
<TheHighChild> BazziR: Would you be able to help troubleshoot an ethernet problem ?
<BazziR> if I can :)
<kane_> kimec: you need to install samba ?
<notech> thats #winehq
<Desh> Ah ok, thanks.
<kimec> kane_: no. I have  samba set to share level and yet I cannot access to shares, authentification is needed
<BazziR> Desh: did you try wine 0.9.15 yet?
<Desh> Think so.
<Desh> I have the newest one from the reps.
<kimec> kane_: just need to fix smb.conf or so
<BazziR> ubuntu reps or wine reps?
<betty> Does kubuntu update itself?
<kane_> kimec: well, i dont have any idea really ... but there is a howto on it on howtoforge.com
<kane_> betty: no .,.. you have to tell it to update itself
<betty> I seem to remember seeing a yellow icon that says checking for updates or something but I haven't seen that since
<notech> betty: or set a cron job to do it
<TheHighChild> BazziR: when I try to install a VM, I get an Ethernet error. Any ideas of what to look for? I've tried about 10 installs using all the different options but I get an error
<kane_> betty: look in the system tray ... if there are updates, it will show you something like a road-sign
<kimec> kane_: i'm ussing 6.06 Rc so I was wandering whether it was kind of common issue or so, anyway thx
<BazziR> TheHighChild: what kind of error?
<betty> how do I know if I have the latest update?
<TheHighChild> BazziR:
<TheHighChild> Could not open /dev/vmnet8: No such file or directory
<TheHighChild> Virtual device Ethernet0 will start disconnected.
<kane_> betty: did you look in the system tray ?
<chavo> betty, If there's no icon then you have the latest
<TheHighChild> sorry about that
<chavo> assuming you have dapper already
<BazziR> oh thats weird
<BazziR> what version of vmware do you have?
<betty> well there's a glass, a 12:33 am a notepad and blue pan and a 1234. But I don't see any roadsign
<TheHighChild> BazziR: How do I setup a virtual connection?
<betty> I guess there's no way to check
<TheHighChild> BazziR: not sure, one sex
<TheHighChild> sec
<kane_> betty: use adept
<TheHighChild> BazziR: VMware Server 1.0.0
<BazziR> hmmm
<kane_> betty: K-> System -> Adept (Package Manager)
<BazziR> can't help you, it worked for me out of the box
<kane_> betty: then, in the menu, select Adept -> Fetch Updates
<betty> Darn I need a password
<kane_> betty: use your password
<kane_> betty: the same password you used to loin
<kane_> login
<betty> I don't think I can
* johnflux loin's with kane
<kane_> betty: yep, you can
<TheHighChild> BazziR: Ok man, thanks for trying
<exceswater> thank you guys
<exceswater> now i have ppracer working
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> and warsow
<exceswater> any1 knows another cool game for linux that is free ?
<chavo> :)
<betty> Is there anyway to have the computer poweron at a particular time?
<chavo> exceswater, what card do you have?
<kane_> betty: probably many ways
<betty> I'll play you chess exceswater
<exceswater> nvidia geforce 4 mx 440
<betty> How would I do that
<exceswater> that's my older computer
<exceswater> from the office
<betty> I'm the chess master
<exceswater> and i want free thing here because i don't wanna have problems
<exceswater> ;d
<TheHighChild> exceswater: Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<betty> oh I'm using a built in video card and each time I try to run tux racer the game crashes
<chavo> exceswater, yeah ET would run at lower res on that card
<chavo> et is pretty much the only game I play
<TheHighChild> chavo: What servers? My only game as well. I've sold my soul to it
<betty> I seem to remember playing Duke3D on my 486 and it didn't do that. It was only slow in the outside levels that was it
<chavo> I pretty much stick to evilsmurfs servers, they are a lot of fun
<exceswater> where i can find it ?
<chavo> and I get great ping
<exceswater> i like wolfenstein
<exceswater> it was one of my first nice games... ooooh goood old times
<chavo> exceswater, hold on I'll find you a link
<betty> I'm getting tired
<TheHighChild> exceswater: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/FPS/Wolfenstein-Enemy-Territory-3948.shtml
<exceswater> 10x
<chavo> there ya go
<exceswater> i will install it right after download
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> 10x
<betty> Is there a Sims 2 for linux?
<chavo> It's the best game and it's free, only like 250Mb download too
<TheHighChild> exceswater: Use this as a guide, NOT step by step. They use a different version in the example http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<TheHighChild> exceswater: Understand that it's online only. There is no real game.
<exceswater> it i a demo
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> is a demo ?
<TheHighChild> exceswater: no it isn't
<exceswater> aaa
<chavo> no it's the full game
<exceswater> it's online
<TheHighChild> yes
<exceswater> like counter :D
<chavo> but multiplayer only
<betty> Enemy Territory!
<TheHighChild> yes!
<chavo> :)
<betty> I'm so good at that game
<hangfire> ET is low quality, try americas army if you want a quality free FPS
<exceswater> it says about et 1.6 DEMO
<Ertain> Crap, I can't seem to use Adept.  It says that another program is using the database.
<chavo> hangfire, low quality how?
<TheHighChild> ET is banging and it'll work on your card exceswater
<exceswater> but
<exceswater> it says it's demo
<betty> once there was like 12 guys that were all swarming the spawn and nobody could get out so I setoff a bazooka and blasted every one of the 12 guys down
<hangfire> it just is, it has terrible physics and shooting graphics
<travis|linux> looks awesome to me
<TheHighChild> exceswater: Yes but it isn't.
<betty> totally won
<travis|linux> I'm downloading :)
<fek> moin
<exceswater> demo ... 258 M
<chavo> hangfire, yeah but it's fun
<TheHighChild> exceswater: I could go into the history of the game, but I'll save you the time. IT was going to be a full version but went awry, not it's free
<travis|linux> what is the best linux first person shooter game??
<betty> is there 1/2 life for Linux?
<TheHighChild> travis|linux: ET
<TheHighChild> betty: THrough cedega or wine
<chavo> AA is more like work
<hangfire> its not fun because you cant shoot anyone at long distance, its a mindless shooter where you spawn every 30 seconds
<betty> What's 1/2 a life?
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<Ertain> Half life isn't for Linux.
<TheHighChild> mindless shooter? Sounds like a *gasp* game?
<exceswater> it;s only the name
<exceswater> :D
<betty> I never got that. Some curve or something and I think it's used in carbon 14 or something
<Ertain> Or rather, Valve hasn't ported Half Life over to Linux.  Darn shame.
<betty> I thought Valve was totally into linux
<betty> or is that Epic?
<Ertain> Anyway, I just started using Kubuntu.  I'm trying to use Adept, but it keeps saying that the pack database is being used by some other program.
<betty> I know sierra makes buggy games
<TheHighChild> exceswater: It's a fully opensource game, even the engine (quake 3) AND it's not made by the US military to recruit you ;)
<chunLaptop> half life can be run on linux
<travis|linux> Ertain: do u have 2 copies of it open?
<chavo> a 5 year old game that still has jam packed servers everywhere must really be lame
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> thanks guys
<hangfire> has anyone tried the gl-117 flight sim on ubuntu?
<exceswater> just added to download
<exceswater> i gotta run now
<exceswater> i have to work sometimes
<exceswater> but i really hate it ":d
<chavo> work?
<exceswater> aham
<betty> I tried playing some game I think it was moon lander by Sierra and when I was jetting around one of those frigits the whole screen crashed
<Ertain> travis|linux: no.  I just started my computer.  I opened it and it said that.
<exceswater> is something that some of us are obliged to do :D
<exceswater> bye bye for now
<chavo> yeah I gotta find a job soon myseld
<chavo> bye exceswater
<exceswater> and thanks for help guys
<exceswater> :d
<TheHighChild> my job sucks. I'm a tape monkey
<betty> what is your job?
<betty> I'm a notary so I don't really work
<chavo> I haven't had a real job for a while. I play guitar in a band
<betty> that would be fun
<travis|linux> I do fixed wireless internet
<TheHighChild> betty: Classified as an Operator but I do a lot more than that would usually indicate
<betty> you know a fun job I think would be a game tester
<chavo> yes that would be fun
<TheHighChild> Until you have to test some lame shiat like WoW
<betty> well
<betty> then you just mine or something
<betty> I don
<betty> 't really play games actually that much
<betty> I played WoW once
<betty> I play runescape
<betty> if anyone plays runescape I'm we6jbo
<Ertain> Btw, I usually have to change to root.  Is there a way I can automate that without having to type in "sudo" or "kdesu" a lot?
<betty> (Same as my callsign)
<travis|linux> sudo -i
<travis|linux> that will give you a root login
<betty> I don't even know what the password to root is
<travis|linux> your password
<betty> is that bad?
<travis|linux> there is only 1 password
<betty> well I tried it but it didn't work
<Ertain> I need to, since I'll be doing that a lot.  And I'm the only guy using this computer.
<betty> sudo works
<betty> but logging in as root I don't know
<travis|linux> sudo -i
<Ertain> I'll try that then.
<betty> I don't want to break the system though
<betty> too complex
<travis|linux> not all that complex
<betty> what would I do if it broke and I didn't know how to fix it?
<travis|linux> then don't log in as root
<Ertain> So how the heck am I suppose to use Adept?  I can't merely choose it from the menu listing, since for some strange reason it says that another process is using the database, or that I don't have the right privilages.
<travis|linux> Ertain: did u enter in the correct password?
<Hobbsee> Ertain: use kdesu adept?
<Ertain> I'll try that.
* Ertain tries that.
<Ertain> Nope, still says the database is locked.
<Ertain> Okay, so how does one "unlock" it?
<travis|linux> is apt-get installing something right now?
<TheHighChild> BazziR: Hey, I think my trouble was a mis-made selection in the installation. Thanks again for your time and help
<travis|linux> Ertain: are updates downloading?
<chavo> TheHighChild, it's working now?
<Ertain> Nothing is updating?
<Ertain> Er, nothing is updating.
<TheHighChild> chavo: The VMware? Not sure but I've gotten additional options in thsi install
<chavo> oh ok
* Ertain does some stuff with dpkg and apt-get.
<Ertain> Okay, I was able to fix the database problem.  Btw, is there a way to skip typing in my password when starting up Adept?
<chavo> Ertain, man sudoers
<hangfire> does anyone know how I log in my password automatically in Konversation IRC client? In Settings>Identitys I see a box that says service, but I dont know what to put in there
<betty> hey guys
<Ertain> I was wondering about that a few minutes ago, hangfire.  I wonder how to do that, too.
<chavo> hangfire, put in nickserv
<betty> It was a lot of fun chatting with you and thanks for helping me. I'm going to go to bed because I'm awefully sleepy so goodnight and see you in the morning
<chavo> goodnight betty
<hangfire> ok Ill try that chavo
<hangfire> and now for a restart
<Hobbsee> hangfire: yeah, f2, edit the server you want, type the password in the password box, hit okay
<hangfire> f2 edit the server?
<hangfire> oh I see
<Hobbsee> hangfire: becaues you're more likely to have multiple servers on the same identity, rather than the other way around
<TheHighChild> chavo: so far so good. Didn't get the errors this time.
<TheHighChild> chavo: Or is that not what you were asking me about
<chavo> TheHighChild, just curious as I've never had a problem with vmware
<TheHighChild> chavo: I think I chose no for networking. I was following a guide and it said to select the defaults, well the default for networking was 'no' so...yeah
<TheHighChild> chavo: You run OSX on it?
<chavo> no
<cox377> Hey all.. for some reason.. when i get an system msg pop up in the buttom right hand corner i can never get rid of the damn thing
<cox377> does anyone have any ideas?
<stephenford> hi guys
<cox377> hiya
<hangfire> so when I edit the servers in Konversation, do I use irc.freenode.net or NickServ?
<Hobbsee> hangfire: server stays the same
<hangfire> ok, thanks Hobbsee
<stephenford> need a bit of help installing kubuntu on an omnibook 500
<stephenford> i dont think its got enough ram to boot the kernal for the live dvd
<Hobbsee> stephenford: you can use the alternate cd
<Hobbsee> which is just an install cd
<stephenford> surly thats on the dvd tho
<stephenford> it took me ages to download :S
<Hobbsee> er, it might be
* Hobbsee never remembers what is and isnt on there
<_marco> hello everybody
<_marco> I'm looking for a way to contact my kubuntu machine remote in graphical mode
<_marco> does anyone have a idea how to set this up easily?
<stephenford> :S looks like my laptop hasnt even been tested yet
<stephenford> is 128mb of ram enough for the live cd?
<spajus_> what is the common reason when kdesu fails to execute something? error message is "su returned with error"
<stephenford> something like file system quite unexpectedly
<stephenford> or kde desktop enviroment failed
<stephenford> i tell you what i've installed this desktop with the dvd but i'll chaeck the dvd for defects anyway and get back too you
<cox377> has anyone managed to share folders using Kubuntu?
<Ertain> I've been looking over the manual for the "sudoers" stuff and man, that's a lot to swallow for simply not wanting to type in my password while wanting to use Adept.
<cox377> haha
<Ertain> Has anyone tried tackling "sudoers"?
<hangfire> what is that a bash command?
<scheuri> hi all
<Ertain> It's the files which say who logs in as who.  Specifically I'm trying to use Adept without having to type in my password.
<hangfire> well cant you change the file attributes of the program with chmod?
<lowtech> Ertain: this may help. http://www.linux-corner.info/sudo.html
<cox377> I'm unders sytem settings and it's tell me that i need to be under root to change folder share option.. i dont have a root accounbt?
<hangfire> or maybe just use the program while in root
<exceswater> back
<exceswater> :d
<cox377unreal> haha
<cox377unreal> cox377unreal??
<cox377unreal> is that because i'm asking the most stupid of questions?
<hangfire> cox, you have to have a root account
<cox377unreal> is that the account that i can modify everything?
<hangfire> yes
<cox377unreal> I'm under that account then
<chavo> Ertain, use visudo to edit your sudoers
<lowtech> the user is 'root'?
<cox377unreal> i only have one account
<cox377unreal> and that isnt named root
<hangfire> no, you have another account named root
<cox377unreal> Ummm
<chavo> Ertain, username ALL= /usr/bin/adept     , something like that
<chavo> but I'm not positive
<hangfire> you just cant have user accounts, you have to have a root account
<lowtech> believe you need to create a 'root' account
<hangfire> *cant have just user accounts
<cox377unreal> fire, i never set a password for the root account
<cox377unreal> i just try logging in as root using the only password i know and it fails
<visik7> obviously
<visik7> sudo -i
<visik7> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hangfire> well try using root as your password
<cox377unreal> when i log in under sudo -i i use my password which lets me in.. but when i go back to the splash screen it doesnt let me log in
<ArmedGeek> ubuntu makes use of sudo, there is *rarely* a need to use the root account
<hangfire> (the word root)
<ArmedGeek> it is disabled by default on ubuntu
<ArmedGeek> the default root account on ubuntu has no password
<cox377unreal> i tried no password and that didnt work either
<ArmedGeek> an account without a password is disabled
<cox377unreal> but when i do sudo -i under terminal i enter the password i know and it works
<ArmedGeek> you *cant* log into root without a password
<ArmedGeek> god forbid anybody reads *anything*
<Ertain> How can I mount a removeable hard drive?  Btw, I think it's parallel port.
<cox377unreal> think i've worked it out
<cox377> right.. well i got into the root account, thanks for the link
<cox377> but.. i still cant set up network shares
<cox377> basically trying to get folders that i can share on my network
<cox377> Kool... should always learn to save firewall settings first
<cox377> ; )
<pd273> Hi cox377
<pd273> did you get guarddog to work
<cox377> Mate.. i never managed to get it installed.. got firestarter installed but it blocked my access all the time so i have to turn it off
<pd273> thats a problem I had with guarddog too, but after setting it to my likings things started working
<pd273> I have it running now :)
<cox377> thing is.. the other linux system that i set up is for my mom. Shes now been using it for about a week and is fine.. 2 things i need to get done is a visable firewall and get a client to check her hotmail emails
<cox377> which one u running 273?
<bulltitan> :D there's another flavor!!!!
<pd273> am running guarddog
<pd273> for my personal mails am using thunderbird
<cox377> how did u get guarddog installed?
<bulltitan> nubuntu :P what is it for this time
<pd273> apt-get install guarddog
<cox377> WTF
<cox377> it actually worked this time
<pd273> if you have not setup your repositories properly you should read this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<pd273> cool
<pd273> so its working
<cox377> yeh basically.. the reason i was asking for a firewall is because this extention for TB to get hotmail working requires three ports open so i thought if i opened them manually it might work
<pd273> all these front ends utilise iptables
<cox377> it's downloading yeh
<cox377> this extention app shows if the ports are open or not
<pd273> actually the firewall only creates holes for you
<pd273> did you get hotmail to work
<cox377> Nah.. the ports seem to be failing to open
<cox377> by the way.. when installing gaurddog it's saying this
<cox377> Unable to start guarddog firewall - /etc/rc.firewall does not exist
<pd273> no probs
<pd273> contunue
<cox377> well it just kinda ended
<cox377> :d
<cox377> : )
<cox377> Bingo.. nice one mate..
<pd273> it will ask you to do the settings, make sure you do a reading of ow to work with guarddog first, or else you will have the same problem of it blocking everything
<pd273> it has good gui, you can also add custom ports to it, for example your hotmail thing
<cox377> i did play around with it before.. on a live mepis CD>. i think i remember how to oppen the ports etc
<cox377> Yeh man.. cheers for that.. how i can spend so long trying to get it to instal
<pd273> it should have been the repo problem initially
<cox377> yeh
<cox377> I'm running 2 boxes
<cox377> windows and linux under a KVM havent even gone into the windows box in 4 days or so.. becoming quite comfortable with kubuntu..
<samba-ldap> hi @all
<pd273> good
<tekNerd__> I LOVE KUBUNTU
<cox377> lol
<cox377> i just get my rez upto a suitable amount.. was attempting it last night
<pd273> I saw this line on some website "Ubuntu Kubuntu we all Buntu for Ubuntu on our desktop"
<pd273> :)
<jpatrick> tekNerd__: welcome  to the club
<RawSewage> tj9991,  what's ltsp
<tj9991> linux terminal server project
<samba-ldap> did anybody talk in german
<RawSewage> No
<cox377> 273, the ports are still showing errors under that entention, is there a command to see what ports are open
<cox377> the ports are only the pop, IMAP and SMTP
<samba-ldap> now, the i talk in englisch
<samba-ldap> is ther anybody that kann helb me by an apt-get install script
<cox377> what do u need to know?
<mindspit> i use kde in ubuntu ... should i install a fresh kubuntu rather than updating ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<chavo> mindspit, no I wouldn't
<pd273> mindspit: if you do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, you will have a system as good as the original Kubuntu installation
<pd273> so you have a good KDE setup now :)
<mindspit> pd273 ok thanks
<pd273> cox377: you can do $sudo netstat -pant to see if the ports are open
<cox377> just one more thing, does guarddog block everything as default?
<pd273> if you give apply with out any settings yes it does
<mindspit> how can i configure my usb pc web camera ? it's a qcam 330 for notebook LDC mini cute
<pd273> but in the  advanced tab you have an option for disable firewall
<mindspit> i want step bu step guidance
<|lostbyte|> How do i add the konsole fonts ?
<pd273> just for info, there is a tool called as yakuake, it is a good console, it drops from top of the screen
<cox377> 273.. yeh it's letting the current browseers operate.. but any new ones are being blocked
<chavo> |lostbyte|, konsole uses the same fonts as the rest of kde, only it uses monospace fonts
<chavo> |lostbyte|, I told you this once already
<pd273> hmm
<|lostbyte|> chavo, oh ! so it the install_bitmat in fonts section monospace ?
<cox377> lol
<pd273> can you try disabling the firewall and seeing if browsers are working
<|lostbyte|> it/is*
<chavo> |lostbyte|, yes and no, if you have a bitmap font you can use that button
<cox377> i can imagine for the people who know the answers to these questions that people can get very very irritating so i very much appreciate all the help given
<pd273> hehe
<pd273> :)
<|lostbyte|> yes ! i have.. and i see two files appear in .fonts folder but it des'nt appear in the fonts section..
<pd273> help to get help
<cox377> yeh 273, by disabling the firewalll everything is working again
<cox377> but i added HTTP from the list
<pd273> this means that port 80 to the internet is being blocked
<cox377> my internet radio is working from the BBC
<chavo> |lostbyte|, looks like a bug to me
<pd273> did you do an apply after enabling it
<cox377> i certainly did
<pd273> hmm  thats strange
<pd273> are you using a proxy server /
<pd273> ?
<cox377> nope
<|lostbyte|> chavo, oh ! these two files are in pcf.gz format.
<pd273> try enabling http traffic once more it might work :)
<chavo> |lostbyte|, yes that's a bitmap file
<cox377> seems to be working now
<cox377> ; )
<chavo> font*
<|lostbyte|> ok
<chavo> |lostbyte|, which font do you want to use?
<|lostbyte|> chavo, 9x15.pcf.gz one which is in .fonts. I also like clean ( which is not there in ubuntu but was there in mandriva ) and aspirin regular ( commercial )
<|lostbyte|> kubuntu*
<|lostbyte|> As i am on a 1280x1024 resolution and these fonts are perfect to read. Right now i am on andale mono 8 which is a little too big and 7 goes too small :(
<cox377> with guarddog
<cox377> do u have to enable ports for local as well as internet
<cox377> because i cant connect to my router
<pd273> cox377: if you are using telenet to enter your router then you might need to
<pd273> other wise if it is through http then no need
<pd273> anything outside your box is internet
<cox377> it runs through https
<cox377> and another port
<cox377> but i cant access it even though ive added https and the port
<noaXess_kubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pd273> hmm
<pd273> try a refresh once more :)
<cox377> I'm wondering if the user defined protocols are activated
<pd273> i tried some user defined once, it was working
<pd273> had to enter it in Advanced tab
<pd273> and come back n Protocols and enable it there
<cox377> i dont know the port under protocles though
<pd273> did you add it under the Advanced tab
<pd273> if so then in the Protocols tab you can see your newly defined once, then you apply setting to it from there
<cox377> DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<pd273> you can see the newly added once in the -> userdefined section in protocols tab
<cox377> Learning something new
<cox377> : )
<cox377> Are these for incoming or for outgoing?
<pd273> its general in the Advnaced tab
<pd273> then in the protocols you have to chose if it is for outgoing or incoming
<pd273> brb
<pd273> am testing is I can get 1680x1050 resolution on my laptop
<cox377> Jesus
<Hobbsee> bleaked: ping
<urban> do i need gstreamer in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> urban: depends
<urban> on what?
<urban> do i need it if i use everything with xine?
<jpatrick> No
<urban> k
<urban> thx
<bernier> hi, i followed a tut to compile the new linux kernel and at the end while creating the .deb I got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/708279
<madmonk> hi all
<madmonk> i've got a little problem on kubuntu dapper
<madmonk> can i ask here for help?
<madmonk> i've got a problem when i do switch user
<madmonk> very often
<madmonk> the system freezes
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<madmonk> every user do switch
<madmonk> the system get back to the "boot" screen
<madmonk> and freezes
<madmonk> and i must rebbot "brutaly" :(
<Kadran> does any one know a good tutorial in how to extend the space of my hd, i have two and need linux too see them as one mount point?
<bernier> hobbsee: i think you're the one who can help me :P
<madmonk> i really need to switch user
<madmonk> or else my sister is gonna crack down my HD!!
<h3sp4wn> Kadran: You could use unionfs
<Hobbsee> madmonk: does this happen for all users, or just a specific user?
<madmonk> all users
<kbrooks> KUBUNTU!
<Kadran> thanks h3sp4wn
<madmonk> i don't even know where to look for logs of errors
<bernier> i followed a tut to compile the latest question of the kernel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 and at step "14" while running the latest command I got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/708279
<madmonk> less often also if i just shut down a session it freezes!
<larson9999> hello, i'm a long time mandrake user finally switching over to a deb based distro.  so far it's been pretty painless.
<madmonk> i guess it's a kdm problem
<Hobbsee> madmonk: ack, no idea
<madmonk> where could i look for have more informations on my system about that?
<larson9999> where do you change the settings so that an app opens on a double click instead of single?
<Hobbsee> larson9999: system settings...er...
<madmonk> larson9999: settings of konqueror
<Hobbsee> mouse
<Hobbsee> oh there you go
<h3sp4wn> bernier: With or without that ck patch ?
<bernier> with
<madmonk> so it seems that nobody can help! I also tried on forums and ng!
<h3sp4wn> With loads of modules removed ?
<bernier> up to now everything worked
<bernier> well i didnt remove any module manually
<larson9999> Hobbsee: duh, i'm such a goof.
<Hobbsee> bernier: er, i wonder if that's actually an error
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Did you run make menuconfig ?
* Hobbsee doesnt compile kernels.
<bernier> hobbsee: me too i wonder because i have toe .deb files done
<katakombi> bernier, do you use splash screen on boot?
<Hobbsee> bernier: it looks to be done - it didnt output anything strange at the end
<scheuri> hi all
<bernier> kk
<larson9999> the other question i have is, "is there a gui to monitor network connections: setup, reconfig, reconnect, etc.  like there is in mandrake
<bernier> h3sp4wn i did EXACTLY what's on the tut
<Hobbsee> larson9999: knetworkmanager
<madmonk> ok...i'll look elsewhere...thanx thesame
<h3sp4wn> bernier: If you don't specifically include xtables support then you will break iptables
<bernier> h3sp4wn: ic and how do i include it?
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Select it in menuconfig
<bernier> now i got 2 files created: kernel-headers-2.6.16-ck12_686_i386.deb and kernel-image-2.6.16-ck12_686_i386.deb. which one is the right one?
<h3sp4wn> bernier: I don't use that ck patch only http://people.redhat.com/~mingo/realtime-preempt/older/patch-2.6.16-rt29
<h3sp4wn> Both of them
<bernier> ill try these first...
<Hobbsee> bernier: both of them, they do different things
<h3sp4wn> I normally just make-kpkg --initrd --revision=custom4 --append-to-version=-v1 binary (you get 4 debs - source , doc , headers and image
<Hobbsee> wonder what's in this new kernel anyway...
<bernier> do i start with headers or image?
<Hobbsee> bernier: just sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Hobbsee> it'll do both
<bernier> kk
<h3sp4wn> bernier: Are you using fglrx or nvidia ?
<bernier> nvidia
<h3sp4wn> Have a look in nvidia-kernel-source to see if there are any of the patches which you think you want before just building the raw one from nvidia
<larson9999> ok, i'm getting there.  this might not be a kubuntu question but thunderbird isn't using my old email profile.  it wants me to set up a new email account.  know how i get it to use the old one?
<rraajj> What's a good PDF-editor out there, if there's any...
<bernier> ok i installed it ill reboot and see..
<scheuri> rraajj: I dont think there are any...
<rraajj> scheuri: Oh, I see...
<rraajj> Well, is there any way I can edit a PDF file?
<rraajj> Like, export it back to ODT or something...
<larson9999> i don't have anything that's bluetooth but it's installed anyway.  can i uninstall it or is it used for other stuff?  i mean is it like the scsi stuff in that you need it even if you only have ide drives
<scheuri> rraajj: not as far as I know...when it is pdf, reading is free, but editing is Adobes business...:)
<rraajj> scheuri: Oh, okay. Hehehe. Thanks anyway!
<rraajj> scheuri: I thought there was something like the Foxit Editor in Windows.
<larson9999> rraajj: i thought there were editors.  i don't edit any but i've seen threads about editing them.  i suppose worse comes to worse you could use an app that converts it's output to pdf
<scheuri> rraajj: well, I dont know everything...;)...but I doubt there is anything...try to search in google..."edit pdf linux" or something
<rraajj> larson9999: Yes, that's what I thought, too. I was thinking of converting it to something editable, then convert it back to PDF when I'm done.
<rraajj> scheuri: Hehehe. I'm going to try that. Just going to close some tabs, I've been surfing all day long... Thanks again!
<bernier> alright, it didnt work
<bernier> i got the kernel loading right after the "grub" then the screen turna black but never get something else
<larson9999> rraajj: my quick google shows there are work around solutions but maybe not a editor proper and maybe not 100% compatible either
<rraajj> larson9999: Oh, that'd be fine. The files I'm editing are mostly composed of colored rows and texts, anyway... Not too much of them diagram stuffs.
<ArmedGeek> rraajj: kword can import pdf
<larson9999> rraajj: then google.com/linux and serch away
<winbond> anyone in here using xgl with kde?
<larson9999> so far kbuntu is treating me at least as well as mandriva did
<winbond> i tried mandriva 2006 , kubuntu rocks on the same system compared to mandriva
<larson9999> soon as a figure that thunderbird thing out, i'll be golden.
<winbond> the only think i liked about mandriva that it had raid and ati drivers out of the box
<winbond> g
<winbond> but the performance was pretty bad ,
<larson9999> winbond, well i couldn't get earlier versions installed on this system.  i figured it was because it's smp.  i was going to switch earlier but kept with mandriva for that reason.  as for performance... i see no difference
<larson9999> i like the debian version of freedom better
<winbond> i guess that depends on the system drivers
<winbond> i have nf4 and it sucked on it , but kubuntu is fast
<larson9999> the level of tweaking i've had to do on bother so far has been pretty similar
<winbond> what do you tweak?
<larson9999> winbond: not talking performance tweaking.  talking stuff like apci=noirq boot parameter
<larson9999> and in mandriva i had to put the nvidia driver in modprobe.preload.  that kinda stuff
<bernier> what's the command to  remove directories?
<bernier> sudo rm "something" "thefile"
<bernier> what's the something?
<gobbe> man rm
<bernier> got it it's: rm -r
<gobbe> yea
<scheuri> uuhmm...someone should tell him to be careful!
<geneo93> rm -r /
<scheuri> geneo93: stuff like that makes it hard to help people here...:)...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scheuri> ouch...okay....thats the other way...;)
<Hobbsee> scheuri: :)
<lisko> hi
<scheuri> hi
<scheuri> uh, too slow
<Hobbsee> scheuri: it always makes me wonder though - did they think it was a ban or something?  why havnt they come back yet?
<scheuri> Hobbsee: hehh...true...but well, maybe they perfectly know what they did and are emberassed now
<Hobbsee> must be
<Hobbsee> i havent seen any PM's about it...
<scheuri> Hobbsee: especially they got "punished" by an OP
<scheuri> uhmm...there is a "because" missing
<Hobbsee> scheuri: heh, yeah
* Hobbsee looks for a clone, or a bot or something
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scheuri> Hobbsee: why? want to go to sleep? ;)
<Hobbsee> scheuri: hehe no, i want to test out an alias
<scheuri> ;)
<Hobbsee> oops...
<Hobbsee_> drat.  kicked the wrong one.
<scheuri> errare human est...or something...;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+oo Hobbsee Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> i have a more working remove alias :D
<PSIplus> hi
<larson9999> here's a silly question.  how to i tell which repository i need to add to get an app that doesn't show in my repositories, now.  for instance ppracer isn't found.
<Hobbsee> larson9999: apt-cache search ppracer
<Hobbsee> larson9999: it changed its' name
<Hobbsee> !info planetpenguin-racer dapper
<PSIplus> I've a tricky problem... whenever I use utf8 under kubuntu dapper... whenever i open a doc in kate via fish:// it opens it with utf8 ... but on the documents are in iso8859-15... is there a way to force it to a distinct encoding for this connection, so that I don't have to set the encoding for each single document?
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: (another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 242 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Hobbsee> larson9999: packages.ubuntu.com or the bot will find where the package is, or often has a factoid on it.
<larson9999> Hobbsee: thank's i'll bookmark that
<pd273> !ati
<pd273> !nagios
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pd273
<satempler> what is the Appel web site address for KDE 4
<jpatrick> appell.kde.org
<jpatrick> http://appeal.kde.org/wiki/Appeal that is
<satempler> thanks
<slow-motion> hallo
<scheuri> hello slow-motion
<satempler> any recomendations in integrating Kopete 0.12 in Kubuntu 3.5.3
<slow-motion> hello scheuri
<satempler> i am compiling it now
<Hobbsee> satempler: there's a deb for it...
<satempler> Hobbsee: beta 1 but its been released
<satempler> so I am compiling the relesed one
<Hobbsee> satempler: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<satempler> ok
<satempler> thanks
<Hobbsee> it's not *fully* up to date - it needs another dep if you want yahoo webcam support
* Hobbsee has that fix, but hasnt got it uploaded yet
<satempler> ya I have the jasper already
<scheuri> jriddell is the main Kubuntu-Dev?
<Hobbsee> scheuri: yes
<Hobbsee> satempler: cool
<larson9999> time to make the doughnuts
<scheuri> Hobbsee: thanks
<satempler> cool he has the Oxygen Icons
<darmou> I recently upgraded to dapper and am using kubuntu, I have no sound how can i reactivte my audio?
<Riddell> hmm, I should hide that
<satempler> Riddell sorry
<Riddell> not your fault satempler
<darmou>  lspci | grep audio
<darmou> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<Riddell> but it has a restrictive licence
<satempler> Just saw a preview of what they look like awsome
<RandomDude15> hey
<RandomDude15> anyone her?E
<RandomDude15> *anyone here?
<Riddell> RandomDude15: plenty, and we're all good looking too
<satempler> oh
<RandomDude15> I installed the nvidia drivers.
<RandomDude15> using apt.
<RandomDude15> and want them to take effect.
<RandomDude15> my games are running slow.
<RandomDude15> my xorg.conf file has         Driver          "nv"
<RandomDude15> do I have to change it to something elese for it to take effect?
<emonkeylap> change it to nvidia
<emonkeylap> and restart the Xserver
<RandomDude15> or something like nvidia-glx
<emonkeylap> change "nv" to "nvidia"
<elBarto> I am using wvdial for my dial up connection. What is the propper way to end that? Is there a command to stop it? Currently I am hitting ctrl+z but then when I try to connect again the modem is busy.
<RandomDude15> I installed nvidia-glx in apt
<RandomDude15> Ok.
<RandomDude15> ill change it
<emonkeylap> RandomDude15, don't forget to restart the X-Server after that
<RandomDude15> changed.
<RandomDude15> brb
<RandomDude15> yeah I know.
<RandomDude15> brb restarting x server
<satempler> Riddel is the Kopete you made have voice support for Jabber/Google Talk
<emonkeylap> elBarto, why you don't use kppp?
<cef> I'm running some kde apps under plain ubuntu, but I can't seem to get kcontrol to allow me to set up socks. I'm trying to use the Dante libs. Any ideas?
<kkathman> I officially want to go on record to say kmail is the worst thing ever devised by man (well ok maybe the 2nd or 3rd).
<elBarto> It gioves me an error when I try to use it. Something about a configuration srcipt.
<cef> kkathman: no way. it's heaps better than evolution.
<kkathman> cef:  yes and Id like to have legionairre's disease more than AIDS also
<cef> kkathman: heh
<kkathman> once you use kmail...you cant migrate the mail to anything
<cef> kkathman: what's your beef with it?
<kkathman> see above
<cef> you can't? I've don e it before I'm sure
<kkathman> stupid maildir crap
<cef> err, lots of stuff support maildir
<kkathman> Ive been working with maildir trying to get it to mbox... Kmail doesnt use a standard mbox format so things that use mbox dont import :(
<cef> and when you make a mailbox, you can decide wether it's maildir or mailbox.
<kkathman> cef: yes.. but its not a standard mbox
<cef> ahh.. what are you trying to import it into?
<kkathman> cef to Thunderbird
<kkathman> Ive gone through all the T-bird support forums
<cef> kkathman: oh dear god no. seriously, tbird's importing stuff is HORRIBLY broken
<kkathman> T-bird's procedure apparently works if you have a standard mbox
<RandomDude15> ok I changed nv to nvidia and it just sits there
<RandomDude15> with the kubuntu logo
<RandomDude15> boot logo that is
<kkathman> cef:  theoretically, t-birf doesnt need to import
<cef> well, if crashing is considered working, then yes I can see it's working
<kkathman> its supposed to read mbox natively
<kkathman> so this either works only in the Windows version of T-bird, or Im not getting mbox file right
<kkathman> I DO know that t-bird linux is severely limited, but I'd thing they would want an import from kmail
<RandomDude15> well anyone there?
<kkathman> but then Linux isnt Mozilla's main market
<ddh> j #kvpnc
<RandomDude15> ?
<cef> kkathman: well, only other thing I can suggest is using something like archivemail (in universe) to export/archive your mail to mbox files.
<ddh> slash missing ;o)
<larson9999> kkathman: i don't think linux is mozilla's maing market, yet
<kkathman> lol exactly
<larson9999> if reactos gets going like it looks like it might, it may never well be
<cef> RandomDude15: sorry, don't know the detail of your problem. what nvidia card/chipset do you have?
<kkathman> well for some reason yesterday, kmail just started turning all my messages into "unknown" and blank emails when I clicked on a message
<AngryElf> i've got a script that is +x in ~/.kde/Autostart and it doesn't run when I log in
<kkathman> I restored back to a previous save of the kmail folder, and it righted itself, but Im a bit skittish now
<AngryElf> If i manually run it champagne falls from the sky
<perrin> hi,  im having some trouble getting the sound to work in kubuntu.  can anyone help?
<cef> AngryElf: are you SURE it doesn't run, or that it just fails to do what you expect?
<AngryElf> it's suppose to start 3 things
<AngryElf> none of them are running
<AngryElf> how would i find out if it's run or not
<cef> AngryElf: does it have something like "#!/bin/bash" on the first line?
<AngryElf> yes, it wouldn't run manually if it didn't
<AngryElf> the script itself isn't flawed
<darmou> found out the the no sound problem using dmesg the sound module did not load on boot properly, modprobe fixed it
<darmou> hmm and Dapper is supposed to be more reliable ha
<cef> AngryElf: just checking. tried adding something before the commands like: "touch ~/yes_i_got_here" ?
<RandomDude15> FX5200
<AngryElf> mmk
<AngryElf> it's hidden, is that a prob?
<Celeste> hi
<perrin> darmou: ok, i dont know what u just said.. lol   im reasonably new to linux.  i know about modprobe and dmesg, but no idea what they do
<svivian> Good morning all. I have a question regarding dual monitors on Dapper. I have installed xorg-fglrx, and run the commands found on the Ubuntu ATI Wiki and a certain post in the bit-tech forums: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=109656 . Now, my machine stretches the desktop across both monitors as I want. The problem is that the desktop surface on each monitor is larger than the actual screen, so that I have to drag the cursor off the 
<svivian> the desktop on each screen. Any thoughts on how to correct this so each monitor displays the whole desktop "surface"?
<cef> RandomDude15: ok.. does 'lsmod|grep ^nvidia' output anything?
<larson9999> linux rocks
<perrin> yeah when u know it well enough to get basic stuff working
<cef> AngryElf: it starts with a . ? that could be a problem.. might skip dot-files
<perrin> frustrating when changing over from windows
<obscurite> i'm having trouble gettting my ath0 to connect to my wifi network. anyone having issues with the dapper madwifi support?
<moopere> no issue with madwifi here
<moopere> obscurite: what issues are u hitting?
<cef> anyone here got KDE working with a socks proxy?
<RandomDude15> ill check it out soon
<RandomDude15> im in windows now
<cef> RandomDude15: ok.. that will tell you if the nvidia module is loaded. it should spit out something like: "nvidia               4552692  12" or something similar. If si, then it "should work". is the FX5200 in a laptop perchance?
<perrin> is anyone able to help me with a sound issue in kubuntu?
<larson9999> errr, why wouldn't make be installed by default?
<RandomDude15> no im running a deskop that I built.
<cef> larson9999: you need to install the build subsystem. "apt-get install build-essential"
<RandomDude15> and I've had the card for like 2 years
<RandomDude15> in this computer
<cef> or use whatever the kde equivalent of synaptic is (sorry not really a kde person)
<Hobbsee> adept
<cef> RandomDude15: just asked cos I have exactly that chipset in my laptop, and I had issues with the LCD screen
<svivian> Anyone here experienced with display settings/configurations?
<winbond> does anyone know where the firefox config file is at?
<RandomDude15> yeah I have an LCD.
<RandomDude15> Acer AL1714
<v3ctor> ~/.mozilla
<McScruff> does anyone know of an audio app that lets u make sounds in a high pitch
<winbond> i need another one , the one where i can specify which audio output to use ,
<trizzton> hi ppl
<svivian> bbl
<exceswater> hi ppl
<trizzton> hi exceswater
<exceswater> who can tell me how to install return to castle wolfenstein
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i have the kit
<exceswater> but i dunno the comand
<exceswater> i am not used to install things on linux
<exceswater> :d
<trizzton> well , i am new to kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: You can do it with snd (but you need to know emacs keybindings and I don't)
<scheuri> exceswater: well, there are dozens of websites explaining it...what to do on the command line to install Wolfenstein
<scheuri> exceswater: never did myself though
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> 10x
<exceswater> !install et
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, exceswater
<RogueJediX> Maybe I'm wrong, but aren't you supposed to just chmod +x the linux installer and run it?
<New2Kub> hello
<trizzton> exceswater:
<exceswater> i am noob to linux
<exceswater> yup
<exceswater> i dunno the commands
<exceswater> i like kubuntu
<trizzton> do you have the loki installer ?
<exceswater> but i am really new to this
<exceswater> 3rd day
<exceswater> :D
<trizzton> it should be easy to install it
<exceswater> i have something like that
<RogueJediX> exceswater: You said you have "the kit". What did you mean by that? A file?
<trizzton> ok , do this
<trizzton> chmod
<exceswater> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<RogueJediX> exceswater: It's easy then
<exceswater> this is the file
<trizzton> chmod +x etfile
<exceswater> thank you for helping
<RogueJediX> exceswater: chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<RogueJediX> And then
<RogueJediX> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<pd273> cox377: you still there
<trizzton> then you should do this   /etfile
<trizzton> sorry is  ./etfile
<trizzton> yeaaaaah do chmod +x et-linux-2-therest
<defrysk> just use the sh command
<defrysk> sh blah.run
<RogueJediX> exceswater: And by the way. That's not Return to Castle Wolfenstein, the single-palyer game. That's Enemy Territory
<adamant1988> hi all
<trizzton> exceswater: i recommend you the exelent mod for ET  ( True Combat Elite )
<exceswater> it doesn't work
<exceswater> after what you said
<adamant1988> Could anyone here look at a wallpaper I made and see what you think?
<trizzton> i play it in my other machine with mandriva
<exceswater> i should input in console: chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<trizzton> yeahhhhhhh
<exceswater> and it says cannot find the file
<RogueJediX> adamant1988: Sure
<exceswater> yes adamant1988
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Are you in the folder where the file is?
<exceswater> i would like to see it too
<trizzton> you should specify the path of the file
<exceswater> with conqueror yes
<klerfayt> exceswater: open konsole and type  sudo /pathtoet
<adamant1988> http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/8247/kubuntuwp6qk.jpg
<adamant1988> I'm thinking about putting it on art.ubuntu.com if it's good enough =\
<adamant1988> I tried to use kubuntu blue compatible colors
<RogueJediX> adamant1988: Very trippy
<RogueJediX> I like it :P
<trizzton> that is good work adamant1988
<klerfayt> exceswater: by the way - et is dead
<exceswater> sudo /home/exceswater/Desktop/waterman/kiturijocuri
<exceswater> like that
<trizzton> well , you should know where the file is
<exceswater> ??
<obscurite> moopere - iwconfig shows the proper essid and key, but dhclient wont pick up anything
<adamant1988> should I submit it?
<exceswater> i know where the file is
<adamant1988> and does anyone want the GIMP image?
<exceswater> adamant1988:  submit it ,.. it's nice
<trizzton> or where you saved to
<RogueJediX> adamant1988: Don't see why you shouldn't. Go for it
<New2Kub> I have a KDE question
<adamant1988> I want to release all my work under a share alike policy, so if anyone wants the GIMP image just let me know in a pm or something
<New2Kub> how do you make it so that the task bar only shows applications for the window that your working in?
<obscurite> anyone have any ideas? my ath0 won't dhclient even with the net/key set properly
<trizzton> exceswater: what happend ?
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Just to be on the safe side. Do you want RTCW or ET?
<exceswater> et
<exceswater> cause it's free
<exceswater> :D
<h3sp4wn> adamant1988: Do you think you could have the same thing but just with a black background and white text (shades) I don't know anything about graphics
<exceswater> somebody said it's dead
<exceswater> did he meaned that there are no more players... or servers available ?
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Just checking. Then, open your console and cd over to the folder where you downloaded the file
<trizzton> i love unreal tournament in linux
<trizzton> runsssssssssss smooth
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Then do all the stuff we told you
<exceswater> i dunno how to do that
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> i don't know how to cd in linux
<exceswater> cd dir
<exceswater> cd dir
<exceswater> etc ?
<exceswater> :D
<obscurite> new2kub - uncheck show windows from all desktops under config panel -> taskbar
<RogueJediX> exceswater: K -> System -> Terminal Program (Konsole)
<defrysk> cd /wherever/yo/want/to/go
<trizzton> just go to the directory where the file et-the-rest is
<exceswater> first step ok
<pd273> !fglrx
<New2Kub> Thanks :)
<trizzton> ok show me the path
<RogueJediX> exceswater: All righty, then. Do you know where you saved the file?
<trizzton> to make sure
<obscurite> any ideas on how to debug my ath0?
<RogueJediX> Hey, adamant1988. Is that a blurred cog in  the background?
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> now i have the path in konsole
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Then cd to the folder you saved it in
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Oh, you already did that?
<exceswater> i did that
<trizzton> exceswater: show the path to make sure you are in there
<exceswater> now ?
<exceswater> this is the patch
<exceswater> path
<exceswater> path: /home/exceswater/Desktop/waterman/kiturijocuri
<trizzton> chmod +x et-.x.x.x.x.x.x
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Now do that chmod +x stuff we told you
<adamant1988> RogueJediX: no, I painteed the BG by hand.   The only cogs are in the logo and I made them very visible.  I tried not to change them.
<RogueJediX> adamant1988: Oh. I thought I saw a part of a cog in the middle-tolower right of the picture
<exceswater> i did that : exceswater@exceswater:~/Desktop/waterman/kiturijocuri$ chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<exceswater> and nothing happens
<trizzton> yeahhhh
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Good, that's good
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Now do
<RogueJediX> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<New2Kub> are hte ubuntu and kubuntu source lists the same?
<RogueJediX> Note the dot and the slash
<New2Kub>  I ask because I want a source list that will let me get media codecs
<exceswater> something started
<exceswater> i am so dumb
<exceswater> :d
<trizzton> ohhhhhhh yeahhhhh exceswater
<exceswater> my problem is time :D
<New2Kub> and I am only finding them from Ubuntu
<adamant1988> nope RogueJediX you're looking too hard. That's all hand painted no shapes in it intentionally
<exceswater> i don't have time
<adamant1988> you can view the GIMP image if you like
<exceswater> i stay on my pc on the run...
<trizzton> the graphical installer
<RogueJediX> adamant1988: I know. I'm weird like that :)
<trizzton> welll you know how to do it now
<exceswater> it would be really nice to have an install like in win
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Now all you have to do is tell it where you want it and play the thing
<exceswater> for noobs like me
<winbond> how do i open a file in kde as root so i can edit ?
<trizzton> try the True Combat Elite mod
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> after that install
<trizzton> the is the best
<exceswater> i have to run a patch
<exceswater> where can i find that mod
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater>  ?
<svivian> Anyone here experienced with display settings/configurations?
<trizzton> a patch fo what ?
<exceswater> but it will be a living hell
<exceswater> for et
<exceswater> i found it on the same page
<exceswater> a patch around 4 M
<exceswater> :d
<winbond> svivian: what r u trying to do?
<winbond> how do i open a file in kde as root so i can edit ?
<svivian> winbond:  I have installed xorg-fglrx, and run the commands found on the Ubuntu ATI Wiki and a certain post in the bit-tech forums: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=109656 . Now, my machine stretches the desktop across both monitors as I want. The problem is that the desktop surface on each monitor is larger than the actual screen, so that I have to drag the cursor off the edge of the monitor to reach the edges of the desktop on each
<svivian> is so each monitor displays the whole desktop "surface"?
<charlie5> with adept, if i install a package, then uninstall it, then later on re-install it ... will the files need to be re-downloaded on the 2nd install ?
<RogueJediX> exceswater: For all your linux gaming needs check out happypenguin.org and www.liflg.org
<trizzton> ohhh it depends if you downloaded the lastest realese
<svivian> winbond: try sudo vi [filename] 
<svivian> winbond: or kdesu Kate [filename] 
<trizzton> well winbond  use ( nano )
<obscurite> I think i'm having a problem connecting to my network because the essid is hidden, or because the network is 802.11b as opposed to a/g. this is an atheros. any ideas?
<obscurite> I can connect to other networks just fine
<trizzton> it is easier for beginners
<klerfayt> even though I have disabled "progress bar animation" adept still animates it
<trizzton> i use it
<winbond> svivian: svivian i know how to do it in the command , i want to find out how to do it in kde
<trizzton> ALT+F2 type kate
<winbond> svivian: did you go to your video control panel and look at the options?
<trizzton> the enter your there
<trizzton> you are there
<exceswater> RogueJediX:  is very nice
<svivian> winbond: right-click on the file in Konquerer, go to Actions, select "edit as root"
<exceswater> my only problem is that i try to avoid aditional costs
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> this is my computer from the job
<exceswater> for the other computers i have licencies
<exceswater> for that i don't wanna pay more
<svivian> winbond: The video control panel is kind of limited. I suspect it will require editing xorg.conf, which I have noticed has an astonishing number of redundant entries now that I have run aticonfig
<winbond> svivian: yeah , thats what i was looking for , thanks
<RogueJediX> exceswater: No problem there. With games like Nexuiz, Warsow, Dark Oberon, Battle for Wesnoth, etc., you're good to go
<jaims> hi
<exceswater> i would like to play something like age of empires
<exceswater> but free game
<exceswater> here is something wrong with COPS
<klerfayt> flashplayer installation hanged http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8563/snapshot11mj.png any thoughts?
<trizzton> hi jaims
<jaims> :-)
<exceswater> they are busting people for pirated software :D
<jaims> i'd like to know wtf is the log '(pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)'
<jaims> auth.log
<winbond> svivian: you can try to reconfigure xorg.conf  , you know the command for that , right?
<charlie5> trizzton: so if version has not changed, the download from the 1st install is re-used ?
<jaims> how does one search what is happening?
<trizzton> yeahhhh
<jaims> :-)
<obscurite> if my hard drive is constantly parking heads (and thus clicking) - how can i stop that from happening without killing power management (i'm afraid of shorter battery life)
<trizzton> that is right charlie5
<charlie5> trizzton: thanks :)
<trizzton> ok
<jaims> it's more a question about linux, rather than kubuntu
<svivian> winbond: yes, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but I don't want to lose the ati config stuff that made the desktop work like I want it to in the first place. dpkg-reconfigure will overwrite xorg.conf, and I will lose the parts of xorg that I need in addition to the ones I don't
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Things are rather skimpy on the RTS front on Linux. You could try Dark Oberon or Globulation 2, I suppose
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Oh, and Glest too.
<trizzton> svivian: just copy and paste the parts to the xorg.conf that you want
<trizzton> that is what i do
<exceswater> another stupid question from
<exceswater> me
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> first thank you RogueJediX
<trizzton> just if something re-write my xorg.conf
<exceswater> how do i start et ?
<exceswater> now ?
<exceswater> after install
<trizzton> i copy and paste from the good copy of the xorg.conf that i saved
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Well, do you know where you installed it to?
<exceswater> yup
<trizzton> you should see one new entry in the menus
<DarkRavenMixage> how to enable ed2k protocol on konqueror?
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Yeah, trizzton's right. Check out your menu for new entries
<winbond> who was talking to me?
<trizzton> you get it exceswater ?
<RogueJediX> exceswater: If not, we have a backup plan
<trizzton> or use the command line to run it
<exceswater> i get it
<trizzton> good job man
<exceswater> no extra new entries
<winbond> who was talking to me?
<exceswater> i am not used to linux
<trizzton> well i get confused with thix irc client ( konversation ) i like X-chat
<exceswater> for me ... and i am not so dumb... it's hard to realize which file is executable in linux
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Then open your console again and cd over to where you installed it and run ./et
<trizzton> it is matter of time exceswater
<DarkRavenMixage> how to enable ed2k protocol on konqueror?
<winbond> svivian:
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> did it
<exceswater> now ?
<Kadran> exceswater: after a while you will hate to see a pc running windows
<exceswater> i allready hate it
<exceswater> :D
<trizzton> ohhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhh
<exceswater> i like linux
<exceswater> i love it
<trizzton> linux Rulz
<exceswater> only problem is that i am noob to it
<exceswater> but it rulez
<RogueJediX> exceswater: Now? Now it should run
<trizzton> yeahhhhhhhh everybody is always learning in linux
<winbond> svivian: when you dpkg-reconfigure it automatically makes a backup of your old file , so if things dont work out just delete the xorg.conf and rename the backup to xorg.conf and reboot x and youre back to where youre started
<exceswater> something started
<exceswater> :D
<RogueJediX> exceswater: That would be Enemy Territory. Enjoy.
<Kadran> DarkRavenMixage: i usually do copy and paste :D
<svivian> trizzton: My problem is that I don't know specifically which parts I do and don't need. I was hoping someone had done something similar and knew what didn't need to be there.
<DarkRavenMixage> kadran so there is no way? i'm able to configure under firefox but not under konqueor and i like konqueror LOL
<svivian> winbond: I think I have that already from aticonfigure. I just looked, and there are three other xorg files in addition to the active .conf file.
<trizzton> you are using an ati card right ?
<Kadran> DarkRavenMixage: me too konqueror is more than a browser ;)
<DarkRavenMixage> kadran very fast
* Samuli^ likes konqueror
<h3sp4wn> You can use the gecko rendering engine in konqueror apparantly
<svivian> trizzton: Yes, I have a fireGL V3100
<RogueJediX> h3sp4wn: You can?
<trizzton> just use logic svivian and compare and find out ,  i am still new to linux and use a lot logic
<Samuli^> konqueror looks fine for me in gnome
<winbond> svivian: yeah , when you do the --aticonf it also makes a backup,  .original, kubuntu just puts dates in the name at the end of the file
<Samuli^> jsut like it looks in KDE
<jaims> bye!
<h3sp4wn> Don't know exactly how to do it but there is a tutorial somewhere
<klerfayt> flash screwed adept somehow if I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" I get "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..." and nothing else happens
<exceswater> well
<exceswater> the game is installed
<trizzton> i use nvidia cardsssss they work great in linux svivian
<exceswater> it crashed somewhere
<exceswater> but  :D is ok
<trizzton> well guys time to go to work
<svivian> trizzton: This V3100 worked fine under Breezy. I only upgraded because kdesu stopped working, and Dapper has several stability fixes and features I like.
<winbond> svivian: thats all i can tell you ,i havent set up dual monitor yet
<h3sp4wn> trizzton: What nvidia card would I need for equivalent performance to a radeon 9800pro under linux ? Would a 4 pipes nvidia be faster than what I already have ?
<Samuli^> klerfayt, how about sudo apt-get --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<Samuli^> umm add install to that.
<RogueJediX> Actually, I think that's it, if you want flash. I told Konqueror to scan for new plugins after I installed it and it detected it just fine. Go figger.
<svivian> Another issue I just ran into: I can't install the Foomatic drivers. I keep getting an error that the driver isn't available or I don't have rights. Since I am installing in Admin mode, the rights issue shouldn't be the problem. Foomatic is installed.
<trizzton> dunno brother but i only use nvidia cards they don't bother me freaking drivers like the ati ones
<trizzton> well bye guys
<klerfayt> Samuli^: E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<Samuli^> klerfayt, how about sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<RogueJediX> klerfayt: You forgot install
<klerfayt> RogueJediX: forgot what?
<klerfayt> RogueJediX: I tried to install flashplugin-nonfree, adept hanged at 93% I rebooted, and now /var/lib/dpkg/ is locked
<RogueJediX> klerfayt: What Samuli^ just said. You did sudo apt-get --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, but you forgot to put "install" after "apt-get"
<RogueJediX> klerfayt: Oh. Then nevermind. A bit out of my league, I think
<klerfayt> how to unlock dpkg ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey, somebody can help me with a udev rule file for the IPOD?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i used the following rule line: BUS=="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="Apple*", SYSFS{model}="ipod*", KERNEL="sd?2", SYMLINK+="ipod"
<Samuli^> klerfayt, hmm.. sudo init 1  and then sudo init 2 :) <-- It's almost a reboot
<Samuli^> other than that you could see if you have adept or other package manager still running in the background.. if they're zombies I don't know how to get rid of them.
<klerfayt> Samuli^: I'll reboot
<praet> how do you switch between gnome and kde?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !udev
<ubotu> [udev]  a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<klerfayt> I have to run "dpkg --configure -a" and now it hanged again "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ..."
<svivian> !Foomatic
<ubotu> svivian: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<john> ii cant type with keyboard after logging in
<john> [10:18]  <-- exceswater
<john> [10:18]  <-- exceswater
<john> [10:18]  <-- exceswater
<john> [10:18]  <-- exceswater
<obscurite> is kwifimanager the best app for finding/connecting to random access points? on mine, the switch to network button doesn't even work
<john> Please help Please I have to paste letters from mouse into  tthe window
<john> r
<john> [
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<klerfayt> what does it mean if I run sudo dpkg --configure -a and it is still showing the same message 10 minutes later "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree"
<defrysk> klerfayt, you need to accept the agreement somwhere
<svivian> john: do you have a USB mouse and a PS2 keyboard?
<klerfayt> defrysk: nope
<defrysk> klerfayt, why are you running that command ?
<john> Please help with keyboard no respond
<john> .
<john> [
<klerfayt> defrysk: cause I have to then I try "apt-get update"
<klerfayt> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1263/snapshot26sa.png
<svivian> john: I found that if I had mixed connector types, one or the other wouldn't function. Try using hardware with the same connectors (assuming you aren't already).
<john> no PS2 keyboard and mouse
<john> .
<john> [
<|lostbyte|> john, Pls paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin.
<john> uh how
<john> .
<john> [
<defrysk> klerfayt, see if there is a a tiny something in you panel or whatever what needs to be checked as ik ok'd
<svivian> john: Stupid question, but does it work elsewhere (such as before you get into the desktop)?
<defrysk> klerfayt, also make sure synaptic is not running and stuff
<|lostbyte|> john, Copy the $cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin.com
<DarkRavenMixage> does kubuntu got automatic updates? if yes where i can check them?
<klerfayt> defrysk: the problem is that dpkg is locked
<john> i cant type with keyboard after logging in
<john> [
<defrysk> klerfayt, and how did that happen
<svivian> john: as |lostbyte is suggesting, that sounds like an xorg configuration problem.
<svivian> Anyone here know anything about Foomatic printer drivers? I can't seem to get any to install, even in Admin mode.
<defrysk> klerfayt, stop that proces and try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<svivian> Alternatively, how can I configure a printer from the command line?
<klerfayt> defrysk: adept is killed (sudo killall adept)
<defrysk> klerfayt, stop any apt proces and try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<klerfayt> defrysk: how?
<klerfayt> defrysk: kill all apt?
<defrysk> alt-q
<defrysk> or ctrl-c
<john> http://pastebin.com/708550
<john> .
<john> [
<DeadS0ul> my WoW account expired agian
<jpatrick> Woman Of War?
<klerfayt> hmm I guess I'm screwed now
<defrysk> wiches of weastwick
<john> what to do
<john> ?
<john> [
<DeadS0ul> Wash or Wipe =|
<john> hmm I guess I'm screwed too
<winbond> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<john> Please help Please
<winbond> whats up
<winbond> anyone fixes the sound lag in the flash player?
<winbond> ed
<john> i cant type with keyboard after logging in
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea?
<|lostbyte|> john, uname -r ?
<Tomze> winbond: try to select another sound output for your browser maybe...
<winbond> Tomze: where is that settings for the konquere?
<perrin> hi
<perrin> does anyone know how to set the default sound card in kubuntu?
<john> i cant type with keyboard at term
<winbond> Tomze: i found the setting for firefox, it was off , i changed it to auto, only one option left
<Tomze> winbond: uhhh.... dont ask about konqueror
<apokryphos> john: have you tried reconfiguring your X?
<winbond> !keyboard
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, winbond
<ruggy> from what distro did you all convert to ubuntu from?
<winbond> Tomze: what outputs are there?
<john> i have dapper installed ?
<Tomze> winbond: with firefox you can change sound output/engine in  /usr/bin/firefox  but dont know about konqueror
<apokryphos> john: ctrl+alt+f1 -> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xst> After dapper was released the number of updates has wanished to almost nothing compared to the amount of updates in the RC/beta phase. There are, however, still tons of bugs so does anyone know why the number of upgrades has flattened out?
<Tomze> winbond: i use this for firefox :  FIREFOX_DSP=audiooss
<r0xz> does anyone have a recommendation for a commandline rip tool that can rip a trailer (only 1:30minutes) of a cd number?
<DaSkreechTwo> xst: Because it is stabalized
<john> ctrl+alt+f1 no work
<r0xz> i tried abcde, but i can't find out how to make it rip a trailer
<Tomze> kaffeine is great at ripping streams...
<winbond> Tomze: is audiooss something i have to install?
<xst> DaSkreechTwo: Hmm, ok. What does stabilized mean? Is it only bugfixes that hits the repositories now, or what?
<DaSkreechTwo> xst: Right and then only once they have been tested off the main repos
<xst> ok. Thanks
<Tomze> winbond: i dont think you will have to install anything... just pick the right output for konqueror (which i dont know how to do)
<DaSkreechTwo> Anyone who has gone through the days before update Tuesday knows how bad it is to get updates every day
<Nightwish1986> Hello there, I'm having troubles with my sound, it is working, but with an annoying beep in it. I already tried asound.conf and muting some channels, but no luck :( Anyone an Idea?
<winbond> Tomze: ok , thanks man
<r0xz> Tomze: no i need to rip a audio-cd of my parents (yes they are the copyright holders...)
<Tomze> r0xz: and kaudiocreator is not an option?
<DaSkreechTwo> Does anyone know how I can mount the debs from the Desktop CD?
<Romeo5k>  konq is so dam slow to me
<jpatrick> DaSkreechTwo: what?
<jpatrick> DaSkreechTwo: apt-cdrom add
<svivian> john: open a terminal, put in sudo su -, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaSkreechTwo> jpatrick: ah Coolness :-)
<svivian> john: that should allow you to redetect the keyboard
<DaSkreechTwo> Wait. not totally what I want
<r0xz> Tomze: not really, it lacks configuration and trailers are a no go again. abcde is just beautifull, just as jack, but i need to do it a trailer. (i know i can do it manually...)
<svivian> DaSkreechTwo: in adept, on the file tab, go to manage repositories, add the cdrom if it isn't already there, then enable it.
<neoncode> Does anyone know how to set flags in sudoers?
<DaSkreechTwo> svivian: Again not quite what I want :-)
<DaSkreechTwo> The computer I'm on throws a Kernel panic as soon as it boots
<pape> hi all
<DaSkreechTwo> I want to get the kernel deb from the CDRom and install it under a chroot
<DaSkreechTwo> I have the CDRom mounted but the debs should all be under pool?
<pape> can someone help me?
<DaSkreechTwo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<pape> i have problem with apt-get
<pape> can't download repository
<DaSkreechTwo> Are you connected to the net?
* DaSkreechTwo slaps self with a fish
<DaSkreechTwo> Sorry Dumb Question :)
<pape> of course i am
<pape> :)
<DaSkreechTwo> pape: You can't download any repository or just some?
<pape> can't any
<leafw> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DaSkreechTwo> !aiglx
<ubotu> aiglx is, like, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<DaSkreechTwo> Coolness :)
<leafw> has anyone installed xgl on powerpc laptops ?
<DaSkreechTwo> Ok back to you pape :-) This is through apt-get right?
<pape> right
<DaSkreechTwo> Hmm can you ping the sites that are hosting the repos?
<DaSkreechTwo> archive.ubuntu.com etc?
<pape> everything work fine but apt-get doesn't
<pape> and can ping
<pape> can't connect with apt-get only
<DaSkreechTwo> has it always been like this?
<pape> 64 bytes from www.archive.ubuntu.com (85.133.25.7): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=66.1 ms
<pape> just instaled dapper
<DaSkreechTwo> Ah ok and it worked okie-dokie in breezy?
<pape> didn't have breezy, i have been on slackware
<ticc> hi there. i have upgraded from breezy to dapper and now i'm unable to run mozilla firefox. It gives me just "bus error". I tried do reinstall that app with --purge option but it didn't help. What should i do?
<DaSkreechTwo> Ah ok.. hmm
<Samuli^> did you have your first firefox from the repos?
<Samuli^> try 'firefox' with terminal
<DaSkreechTwo> pape: for a laugh can you try sudo aptitude update
<ticc> Samuli^: when running it in terminal it give "bus error"
<ticc> Samuli^: what does it mean?
<Samuli^> ticc, no idea.
<ticc> :(
<ticc> marshal_1: tutaj tez nie wiedza :P
<pape> no everything same
<marshal_1> :(
<Samuli^> ticc, other than that you had your firefox outside from the repos in breezy and now it looks for something like /opt/firefox
<Samuli^> ticc, no hurt seeing if that directory exists.
<ticc> Samuli^: firefox was installed in /usr/share/xxx
<pape> DaSkreeechTwo : i got this Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0)
<DaSkreechTwo> pape: Ooook
<DaSkreechTwo> Thats not the right ip address I'll bet
<DaSkreechTwo> ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Samuli^> ticc, try ./usr/bin/firefox to see if it still has the same problem.
<jpatrick> ticc: your porn dir?
<ticc> eeee... "porn dir"?
<Samuli^> 'xxx' :)
<DaSkreechTwo> Hmm how can I connect to a protocol in Kopete without the keyboard?
<DaSkreechTwo> Without the mouse sorry
<svivian> brb
<DaSkreechTwo> ok
<obscurite> if make is failing to find X11/Intrinsic.h and X11/StringDefs.h then what dependency am i missing? I have xserver-xorg-dev
<DaSkreechTwo> Ok So I've currently done a chroot to the hard drive, apt-cdrom added the live CD, commented out all repos, done an update, and I still can't see a new kernel
<DaSkreechTwo> :-|
<DaSkreechTwo> There isn't a kernel on the CD?>
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know if the DesktopCd has a Linux kernel on it?
<hangfire> yes, why wouldnt it?
<DaSkreech> cause I can't find it?
<DaSkreech> Yes that's a silly reason but I'd like ot be proven wrong :)
<hangfire> the kernal IS the OS, thats like starting up a car and asking if it has an engine
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> but I want the kernel deb to install on another computer
<DaSkreech> plus assorted headers etc
<DaSkreech> I can find Kernel headers and thats about it
<gnutonio> hi!
* DaSkreech holds up the "Hi!" sign
<visik7> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<obscurite> how do you run an x application from a non login or root shell? even when i set DISPLAY i get errors. this is sometimes needed for installations that need to hook up with X11
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> obscurite: not sure I understand right... when you login via ssh, do you want the X app to come up on your computer, or theirs?
<obscurite> apokryphos - let's say i open a root shell in konsole. i want to run xeyes. i set DISPLAY to :0 (same as my non root user). when i run xeyes i get errors about protocols, can't open display, etc
<obscurite> apokryphos - which is normally no big deal i cause i can run any x app with kdesu or sudo, but sometimes you DO need to run an x app directly as root for certain automated installation scripts
<apokryphos> obscurite: I believe that's covered on the sudo wiki page. Have you checked there?
<obscurite> apokryphos - just googled so far and found some ugly workarounds. i'll check there.
<apokryphos> obscurite: X logins are of course disabled automatically in Ubuntu. I really recommend just reading the proper wiki page
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I've connected via ssh to my pc
<edulix> and I want to execute remotely an app to be shown in the remote pc
<edulix> I've tried this: SCREEN=:0 kdialog --yesno "test"
<apokryphos> edulix: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<edulix> ok
<apokryphos> then: xeyes & kdialog --msgbox "I'm watching you"
<apokryphos> ;-)
<edulix> thanks
<flapane> hi
<flapane> i have problems with new 2.6.16vanilla http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196524
<ninHer> hi all
* DaSkreech holds up the "Hi!" sign
<Paul_Lagrange> hi
* DaSkreech holds up the "Hi!" sign
<skipster23> i'm having trouble watching windows media content on the web i have mplayer and i still get this error "totem could not play 'fd://0'.   Only a subtitle strem was detected bla bla bla.
<skipster23> can anyone help
<ninHer> seems some plug in left to install
<skipster23> they are all installed at least all the ones from the mplayer website
<Paul_Lagrange> does lm-sensors can screw up every video output?
<[BU] Brizz> does anyone know if I can run a Windows program from an NTFS share using Wine?
<BazziR> [BU] Brizz: should do
<eclypse> hey all
<eclypse> has anyone had any luck installing the theme baghira and it actually working?
<eclypse> because I compiled a theme from source then installed it and it doesn't seem to be working...
<cox377> how easy is it to actually install themes onto linux
<cox377> has anyone ever used XPDE?
<eclypse> not nearly as easy as windows.
<cox377> lol
<eclypse> I haven't.
<eclypse> but, windows sucks lol
<cox377> how easy is it to install??
<eclypse> I have no idea yet
<cox377> lol... windows plays game..
<cox377> ; )
<eclypse> I havent successfully installed one and made it work
<cox377> anyone know how to get games running under linux??
<cox377> such as counter strike source ;)
<[BU] Brizz> cox377: depends on the game
<DaSkreech> apt-get install supertux
<DaSkreech> well if you have the source ...
<cox377> supertux?
* DaSkreech ducks
<[BU] Brizz> cox377: CS:S is questionable because it runs on Steam
<cox377> is there a decent medium to run games??
<eclypse> supertux?
<eclypse> cedega
<cox377> are the producers of these games making them linux compat?
<eclypse> not really
<eclypse> only one I've seen is unreal tournament 2004.
<[BU] Brizz> Cedega is the best but still not great
<eclypse> too true.
<eclypse> also, if you want to get it for free...www.limewire.com
<cox377> what is cedega?
<eclypse> its a windows emulation program
<eclypse> built specificly for games
<[BU] Brizz> It's a Windows Application Layer "Emulator"
<cox377> Ahhh
<[BU] Brizz> but it's not really an emulator according to them, it actually runs the application layer
<cox377> Is it any good?
<[BU] Brizz> it's okay
<[BU] Brizz> but noticeably slower than Windows
<cox377> Ahhh
<goldenear> limewire ... hu... why to use it ?
<goldenear> it's full of spyware
<eclypse> so you can get cedega for free
<eclypse> yes
<eclypse> thats why you avoid the spyware
<[BU] Brizz> BitTorrent
<cox377> lol.. is there a limewire version of linux?
<eclypse> eventually you become acustom to filesizes and all that
<DaSkreech> eclypse: all id games are Linuxish
<eclypse> bit torrent doesn't have nearly the diversity as limewire does.
<eclypse> and its not as fast
<[BU] Brizz> all id and Epic Games will suport Linux
<DaSkreech> goldenear: Get Frostwire
<eclypse> limewire is the best for seeking out specific files
<[BU] Brizz> meh Limewire sucks
<eclypse> not necesssarally
<[BU] Brizz> it's just like Kazaa
<DaSkreech> !tell goldenear about frostwire
<eclypse> not even.
<[BU] Brizz> 90% fake files by now too
<goldenear> but you don't need limewire, you can use lmdonkey, or even shareaza if you want a win app
<cox377> Does likewire run on linux?
<eclypse> hell no dude
<eclypse> limewire..I think so
<eclypse> believe me dude
<eclypse> I use it alot
<eclypse> its only about 30% spyware/viruses
<cox377> limewire is so bad.,. limewire messes up 100's of windows machines that i;ve seen
<DaSkreech> cox377: Its java it runs on anything that java runs on
<eclypse> and its easy to avoid the viruses
<[BU] Brizz> 60% fake files
<eclypse> well, thats because people are idiots
<eclypse> and can't tell fake from real
<[BU] Brizz> I tried to get Max Payne on Limewire once, and four out of five files were different games/music/movies/crap
<eclypse> I KNOW the difference
<eclypse> you see a 800KB exe
<eclypse> its a virus.
<eclypse> only download zip files for prorams
<eclypse> programs
<eclypse> most everything in the 800 kb range is a virus
<[BU] Brizz> eclypse: I'm not that stupid. The files I downloaded were all within 40mb of each other
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> you must have severelly bad luck
<eclypse> what was the filetype?
<[BU] Brizz> no, there's just tons of fake crap on there
<eclypse> ic.
<eclypse> well, since I'm obviously not going to change your opinion/perspective on the matter, I'm gonna change the subject.
<[BU] Brizz> I tried to download an mp3 once and I downloaded it about 20 times and they were all fake/broken
<eclypse> that sucks
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> torrents are good for songs
<eclypse> and downloading full albums
<eclypse> well
<eclypse> not songs in particular
<eclypse> but full albums
<[BU] Brizz> torrents have been good for whatever I want
<eclypse> and discographys
<eclypse> thats good.
<eclypse> they haven't always been good for me
<cox377> Yeh that's it.. with big commercial music brands i've heard a lot of people use limewire
<[BU] Brizz> never had a fake file
<eclypse> limewire is better for me when I'm seeking out the files that nobody has
<cox377> Opps
<cox377> use torrents
<cox377> but with the smaller less known bands limewire
<eclypse> exactly
<eclypse> anyone gotten the Baghira theme working on KDE?
<flapa> me
<flapa> just install baghira from repos
<flapa> and select it into kde panel
<flapa> and compile finderbar, if you want
<eclypse> k
<eclypse> its in the repos?
<flapa> sure
<eclypse> can you give me a link/term?
<flapa> of what
<eclypse> baghira
<eclypse> I couldn't use apt-get, it said package not found
<v3ctor> sudo aptitude install baghira
<LjL> !info baghira
<eclypse> k
<LjL> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: (KDE theme for Apple junkies :)), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7a-1build2 (dapper), Packaged size: 642 kB, Installed size: 1848 kB
<eclypse> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<flapa> :)
<[BU] Brizz> hey is there any way to view the contents of a lnk file?
<eclypse> icon files?
<[BU] Brizz> ?
<[BU] Brizz> an lnk file is a windows shortcut
<LjL> [BU] Brizz: "hd filename"
<eclypse> hmm, what would there be to view?
<eclypse> paths?
<flapa> did anyone had cat /proc/cpuinfo problems with 2.6.16 vanilla?
<Tomze> eclypse: read aptitudes nan page on options how to leave out suggested packages
<[BU] Brizz> the path it is linking to
<eclypse> ic.
<[BU] Brizz> Illustrator is stupid, it puts it's EXE like 20 folders deep...
<eclypse> I'm installing baghira right now, I'm on dialup and I'm getting the dialup from another computer so its extremely laggy so yeah..I can't really talk too much till it finishes.
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> I installed kblogger but I can't start it
<bobesponja> it's called kicker-kblogger actually, is that the same app that is on kde-apps.org.
<bobesponja> ?
* mth`MAW_ Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<charlie5> after a fresh install, how do i get amarok or kaffeine to play music ?
<eclypse> baghira is pretty nice :)
<bobesponja> charlie5: it does play music, only non patented format because those are illegal on free software such as kubuntu
<bobesponja> charlie5: so mp3 no but ogg yes
<eclypse> that hela sucks
<eclypse> mp3 is patented?
<Olegs> Anybody received free CDs with 6.06 ?
<charlie5> bobesponja: ah, ok, thanks ... how would i play an mp3 then ?
<eclypse> I haven't yet
<cox377_> bloody power cut
<eclypse> but I haven't checked the mail in 2 days so
<bobesponja> charlie5: you need to add universe to your source
<charlie5> bobesponja: i think i have dapper universe in adept repos manager.
<bobesponja> charlie5: then type mp3 in adept search box and install libmad or lame
<pussfeller> when i right click on the desktop, its hanging
<pussfeller> like muchlonger than usual
<pussfeller> like its been about 10 minutes !
<pussfeller> i suspect this is storage device or smb share related...
<pussfeller> like in the "copy to" there might be a recent file on the 200g fat device
<pussfeller> err recnet dir
* PascalFr is away: Away at the moment
<charlie5> bobesponja: libmad doesn't seem to have helped (unless i need to log out/in again) ... i can only find 'toolame' ... guess i'll give that a try
<bobesponja> charlie5: are yo sure you have libmad?
<bobesponja> charlie5: I mean universe
<r0xz> guys, when i do this: "cdparanoia "1[00:00.00] -[1:30] " track1.wav" i get a skitmark at the end of the file (stops two times) Is there anything i can do agains that?
<charlie5> bobesponja: libmad0 is installed
<bobesponja> charlie5: ok then try to install libxine-extracodecs from universe
<charlie5> bobesponja: libxine-extracodecs is not found by adept ... maybe my universe setting is screwy ? ... altho there are other packages from universe there ... what about multiverse, could that help ?
<bobesponja> charlie5: no it's not there sorry, try libakode2-mpeg it should be there
<Scorpmoon> i put in the kubuntu desktop cd, and it's stopped at the kubuntu logo now
<Scorpmoon> how do I know what the error is
<bobesponja> Scorpmoon: what speed did you use to burn your cd?
<Scorpmoon> 24x
<bobesponja> Scorpmoon: kubuntu cds have lots of files and this is too much for lots of burner at that speed, try 4x or 8x
<Scorpmoon> ok
<bobesponja> Scorpmoon: try to run the CD from windows first to see
<Scorpmoon> right
<Tomze> md5summer.org
<charlie5> bobesponja: hmm, i installed libakode2-mpeg, but still no joy.
<Riddell> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<r0xz> something weird is going on in this channel....
<obscurite> not _strictly_ a k/ubuntu question, but i'm building a box that will run k/ubuntu and the ATX12V power supply connector (20 pin) is a few pins shorter than the microatx motherboard power connector. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<ChefWill> get an extender then obscurite
<obscurite> ChefWill - ahh, is that what I need?
<ChefWill> yes
<ChefWill> they make like 4-6" extenders
<charlie5> bobesponja: no luck so far, but thanks for the help ... i'll try again tomorrow ... cheers
<obscurite> ChefWIll - thanks. what's the longer connector on the microatx board called?
<ChefWill> anyone know the applet name for knetworkmanager?
<ChefWill> oh nm
<ChefWill> ;o
* ChefWill tries the obvious
<Scorpmoon> bobesponja, i can view the kubuntu files from windows
<morph_> bonsoir
<morph_> oups bad chan , bye :)
<obscurite> Chefwill - looks like i know what to order, thanks agin
<ChefWill> np
<flo> Hi ! Should a webcam basicly work on ubuntu-server or is there maybe something missing from the kernel ?
<Tomze> flo: maybe you need the driver.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/spca50x could be the one
<flo> yeah i have a driver and it works on my regular ubuntu laptop but not on my other pc which is running ubuntu-server so i was wondering if there might just be no webcam support in the server version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Hello all.. anyone used KDE and its bluetooth feature to browse files on a phone? I can see the  dirs but cant browse them right
<Tomze> flo: dot know.. i dont use ubuntu
<flo> Tomze: ok thanx anyway
<ChefWill> where is the session preferences/startup programs option in kubuntu? its not the same as ubuntu and the guide on the kubuntu side is for ubuntu
<Tomze> ChefWill: /home/user/.kde/Autostart ? if thats what you mean
<ChefWill> is there no gui program to configure session/startup progs?
<Tomze> ChefWill: startup what ?... firefox og apache or ?
<ChefWill> no just programs
<Tomze> ChefWill:  if you plcae a shortcut for a program in /home/user/.kde/Autostart it will start when the user log into kde... but i dont think thats what your looking for
<ChefWill> i guess that will work
<ChefWill> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingProgramToSessionStartup?highlight=%28startup%29 is the guide, but thats for ubuntu
<ChefWill> was seeing if there was an equivalent program, but i dont see one
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> I'm totally winblowz free now..  :)
<Scorpmoon> My Kubuntu stops loading in the middle, files seems fine from windows
<Scorpmoon> im going back to Ubuntu then :(
<Tomze> yes.. installing another distro is alway better then finding a solution Scorpmoon ;)
<Scorpmoon> i was going to check out if Kubuntu had better Xgl support
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu was my main choice
<fatejudger> I refuse to help people who are that ambigous
<fatejudger> "stops in the middle" doesn't help me figure out what's going on
<Scorpmoon> lol you're not the first
<Scorpmoon> well i dont get any output
<fatejudger> XGL is in alpha
<Scorpmoon> it just stops loading
<fatejudger> you shouldn't be using it on your main workstation
<Scorpmoon> i think windows are slow to update when dragging in Ubuntu
<andrew_> How do you get firefox on Kubuntu?
<Ashex> I keep getting this error whenever I install something with apt: http://pastebin.com/708989
<Ashex> So far it hasn't caused any actual problems, but It's making me really curious
<Ashex> andrew_: use apt
* mth`MAW_ ist wieder da!.
<Ashex> On another note, I can't play matroska videos :/
<Ashex> I keep getting a codec error
<crimsun_> Ashex: with which player?
<Ashex> all of the ones that come with kubuntu
<Ashex> vlc, mplayer, and kaffeine
<crimsun_> that's odd. What base type is the mkv?
<r0xz> Ashex: my experience with mkv under linux aren't good either, but mplayer seems to get the best results here (that is, it doesn't shock but it still has problems with audio sync)
<Vose> Anyone know about the issues with KArm it is crasshing and not working properly? e.g. does not record time
<Ashex> Heh, I can't get the audio to sync with any videos I play in linux
<Vose> crash report siad signal 11 or something like that
<fatejudger> Ashex: you're outputting to ALSA and using Xine, right?
<r0xz> crimsun_: mkv is matroska, it can contain lots of codecs i believe
<Ashex> I believe I am
<fatejudger> Ashex: because sometimes those OSS-ALSA compatibilty layers lag audio
<crimsun_> r0xz: yes, that's why I asked for the base type.
<r0xz> i see
<Ashex> Where would I double check these settings?
<r0xz> crimsun_: for what's worth, x264 never works here
<crimsun_> r0xz: for any player?
<r0xz> always out of sync
<r0xz> yes, any player
<Lpadmin> What does this mean: "cupsd: Child exited with status 1!"?
<crimsun_> r0xz: not much we can do about that until edgy opens.
<r0xz> mplayer seems to get it resynced after some time, but fails again in a few
<Nightwish1986> Hello! Can somebody help me with my sound? It sounds scratchy with a high beep... I tried asound.conf and muting some channels in alsamixer, but no luck. Using AD1986A (alsa) on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<r0xz> not that i use that codec much ;)
<larson9999> ok, now to get cups www admin thingie working
<larson9999> then i'll be just about reading to recommend this distro
<crimsun_> Nightwish1986: pastebin ``lspci -{n,}v && cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc* && amixer''
<crimsun_> gah
<crimsun_> way to stick around.
<BlSabbatH> hi
<BlSabbatH> i need help for eciadsl on kubuntu
<obscurite> has anyone had to install their own madwifi with dapper?
<fatejudger> obscurite: madwifi comes built into Dapper's kernel
<Broxtor> Hi. Anybody here who can help me set up my joystick?
<Official_C> I just looked at my memory usage and it says I am using about 370MB out of my 505MB of physical RAM and i am not even doing anything
<Broxtor> I've got two axes working, but the throttle doesn't. Instead the POV hat is changing the values of the throttle axes.
<BlankB> Which would be better for Kubuntu a nvidia fx-5200 or an ati-radeon 9550?
<Official_C> and it is seriously slowing down my computer if i have a video running because it has to deallocate memory so that it doesnt have to use swap spave
<Official_C> space*
<Tomze> Official_C: *nix use ram different than windows... i there is free ram it will be used / allocated
<Official_C> oh, so in Windows, it uses the page file even if its not neccessary?
<Tomze> well.. its always in use - but dont be scared if top display all your memmory as used
<Tomze> plug in 1 GB and 1 GB will be used
<fatejudger> my friend got this Superkaramba widget that showed how much RAM was in use
<fatejudger> and he got so freaked out about Linux memory allocation
<fatejudger> that he had to turn it off
<Tomze> adn 99 was used by superkaramba... lol
<Tomze> *99 %
<fatejudger> well no, he had 2 gigs of RAM
<Tomze> superkaramba is a hog
<fatejudger> but Linux caches a shitload of stuff
<fatejudger> Superkaramba is really that bad
<fatejudger> at least no in 0.39
<BlankB> It would be better to have a widget that showed mem in use by processes vs  buffers.
<Official_C> Tomze: i noticed that once my physical memory in linux gets down to around 6 or 7 MB, i can then open up as many apps as i want and linux will struggle to deallocate physical memory to be used for these apps, rather than just using the swap partition
<fatejudger> *not
<Official_C> this just seems unefficient...i dont really understand
<fatejudger> Official_C: it's not "struggling" to do anything
<Official_C> ends up taking me like 10 seconds to open up firefox
<fatejudger> Official_C: how much RAM do you have to begin with?
<Official_C> 512 MB
<fatejudger> Official_C: yes, well, Firefox sucks in Linux
<fatejudger> Official_C: which is why Konqueror is the default web browser for Kubuntu
<Ashex> I don't have any problems using firefox in linux
<fatejudger> Official_C: and Firefox is about to replaced in Gnome with the default Gnome browser
<Tomze> Official_C: well play around with "lsof" and cat/proc/meminfo and so on... i bet there is a meaning to it
<fatejudger> Official_C: I can't remember the name off the top of my head
<Tomze> seamonkey is great !.. runs much faster on my laptop then firefox
<Official_C> ok, thank you both
<fatejudger> what is the name of the default Gnome web browser anyway?
<Official_C> maybe i will jsut go ahead and get rid of firefox then
<defrysk> fatejudger, clueless ?
<Official_C> Konqueror does seem faster
<fatejudger> Official_C: just try out Konqueror for a little while
<fatejudger> Official_C: media plays embedded in there, and it also has adblock
<fatejudger> defrysk: heh
<fatejudger> defrysk: it's based on Gecko
<Official_C> cool
<DrBair> fatejudger: epiphany
<fatejudger> DrBair: there you go
<DrBair> not a bad browser at all IMO
<fatejudger> DrBair: aside from the fact that it's GTK
<fatejudger> DrBair: and based on Gecko
<fatejudger> DrBair: no, nothing at all :P
<DrBair> fatejudger: but it works nice
<fatejudger> I suppose
<DrBair> pretty quick, nice bookmarks and toolbars, crash recovery
<DrBair> but I still love Konq, its the reason I could never do Gnome
<DrBair> I should start hacking konqueror...
<Tomze> seamonkey - swiftfox - flock... all gecko based but when it comes to speed very different from FF.... IMHO
<Official_C> when you guys download a package from the internet (not using a package manager), how do you go about installing it?
<larson9999> ok, it looks like the cups admin thingie is working
<Tomze> Official_C: depends on what kind of package
<Official_C> i guess like a tar.gz
<fatejudger> Tomze: unless they use different version of Gecko, they all should render pages at relatively the same speed
<Tomze> fatejudger: but they dont !
<DrBair> Official_C: ./configure, make, make install
<fatejudger> Tomze: Swiftfox is of course built for certain processor architectures, so that might be a little different
<DrBair> Official_C: of course you'll need a compiler and the necessary dev libraries
<Tomze> <-- starts a seamonkey crusade
<fatejudger> lol
<Official_C> really? they dont just have packages containing executables?
<jme__> seamonkey ? is that a web browser ?
<fatejudger> Official_C: if it's a package (as in .deb) you can right click to install
<Official_C> hmm, never seen a .deb
<DrBair> seamonkey is the continuation of the mozilla suite
<Official_C> always see tar.gz or rpm
<Official_C> or others similar to that
<Tomze> jme__: its the new name for mozilla... mozilla foundations community project... and it works with lots of FF plugins
<Tomze> but it can be installed only as a browser if you like.... uhhhhm - seamonkey
<psyk> im having trouble configure wpa supplicant can anyone help
<jme__> Tomze: ah ok so now 'mozilla' is only the organization. and 'seamonkey' = the previously named mozilla program
<jme__> ok thanks
<Official_C> Tomze: where is ./configure located?
<Tomze> jme__: yes... thats about it
<Tomze> Official_C: extract it
<ste> hey guys, anyone know how to fiddle with X to make it *always* boot straight to kdm? upgraded from breezy to dapper, everytime i boot i go straight to a terminal and i have to hit ctrl+alt+f7 to get to the nice graphical kdm logon. Not a mjor issue but slightly irritating none the less! Any help would be much appreciated :)
<Official_C> oh ok
<Tomze> Official_C: if you meant seamonkey that is....
<Official_C> Tomze: huh?
<Official_C> seamonkey?
<betty> Goodmorning
<betty> I am making a konversation
<Tomze> lol... way og here... sounds like your compileing something and not installing seamonkey Official_C
<Tomze> hola betty
<Official_C> Tomze: actually, im not doing anything, i was just wondering for future reference
<defrysk> ste, put kdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager (use sudo your favourite txteditor)
<Official_C> Tomze: cause so far, i've only been using the package manager
<ste> superstar, thanks very much ;)
<ste> :)
<defrysk>  /usr/bin/kdm even
<ste> hmm
<psyk> how do i creat a .config file in /etc/?
<ste> just checked it out
<ste> and its already there
<defrysk> ste, then I do not know you could try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskop
<ste> yeah
<defrysk> and see if anything is missing
<ste> basically i had to do that
<ste> my upgrade breezy-dapper
<ste> went pear shaped, i ended up with just fluxbox and no kde
<psyk> how do i del files in shell?
<ste> i figure thats what has screwed eveything up
<psyk> i need to create a .config file
<defrysk> psyk, use the rm commmand
<psyk> ok well how do i creat .config file?
<KuLover> Does anyone have problems playing music wile useing a micraphone.
<defrysk> psyk, .config for what ?
<ste> well, g2g and make some food, cheers for the advice defrysk :) laters.
<Lpadmin> What does it mean when cups says "cupsd: Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!"
<psyk> for wpa supplicant
<defrysk> ow , dunno
<psyk> i need help configuring wpa supplicant
<defrysk> psyk, dont ask me then , sorry
<psyk> thank
<psyk> can anyone help me with configuring wpa supplicant please
<betty> I have a question
<defrysk> psyk sudo apt-get install wpagui
<defrysk> psyk, gives you a gui to work with
<obscurite> man this is killing me. iwconfig shows my ap, essid, key, channel are all set properly, and i can see my network with iwlist scan, but i can't seem to connect
<ChefWill> obscurite: is there an applet to control xxms thru a panel?
<obscurite> i'm using an atheros on dapper
<ChefWill> er, i didnt mean to ask you that obscurite ;P
<nico8481> re
<obscurite> ChefWill - xmms? it's all about amarok ;)
<ChefWill> is there an applet to control xxms thru a panel?
<ChefWill> boo
<slow-motion> re
<obscurite> i'm in linux wifi hell
<uniq> chefwill: it's called "media control"
<defrysk> ChefWill, xmms-kde
<psyk> me to obscurtie
<psyk> im just trying to get wpa to work
<psyk> damnit
<obscurite> psyk - ahh, poor soul
<larson9999> harkins back to the good ole days of winmodem hell
<psyk> can you help me obscurite?
<psyk> i need to creat a .config file
<obscurite> psyk - probably not, since i dont use wpa
<ChefWill> uniq: is that a part of a package or does it come with kubuntu?
<fatejudger> has anyone had some serious performance issues with Katapult at times?
<fatejudger> Katapult seems to often slow down to a near crawl
<defrysk> ChefWill, xmms-kde
<uniq> chefwill: comes with kubuntu. right click on the panel -> add panel program to the panel  ->  find media control, add it. now right click on mediacontrol and configure it. Select xmms in the list of players.
<ChefWill> i have xmms-kde defrysk
<defrysk> ow
<ChefWill> uniq: i dont have an applet named that
<r0xz> pfffff, what is wrong with freenode today?
<defrysk> ChefWill, go to the prefs of kde and use the plugin
<obscurite> fatejudger - my madwifi isn't cooperating. no matter what i do i can't get my ath0 on dapper connected. my intel running on breezy is fine.
<defrysk> prefs of xmms that is
<uniq> chefwill: are you on breezy or dapper?
<ChefWill> dapper
<Official_C> this might be a stupid question, but has anyone ever tried writing something to one of your devices since devices in linux are just seen as files?
<Official_C> "i mean manually writing"
<jme__> yep
<larson9999> Official_C: that's done all the time
<psyk> ok well can someone at least tell me how to edit files that are in my /etc/ folder
<uniq> official_c: yes, it's generally a bad idea. it works as you would expect.
<jme__> you can do 'cat /dev/null /dev/kmem' :)
<uniq> official_c: bad idea to do manually,that is.
<jme__> or cat /dev/kmem >/tmp/kernel_core :)
<Official_C> uniq: i can imagine it is a bad idea, guess it wasnt such a stupid question afterall
<jme__> i dont even know if it still work tho :)
<larson9999> psyk: sudo vi /etc/filename
<jme__> Official_C: not that it is stupid, it is more 'require to know what you are doing' :)
<Official_C> i mean, if you are the root user, you can set the permissions of ANY file you want, right?
<Official_C> even the devices
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> you can
<larson9999> linux rocks
<Official_C> or actually, the devices are probably already set as "can read and write"
<fatejudger> yes, it does
<Official_C> since they have to be written to automatically
<uniq> chefwill: it's in the 'kicker-applets' package.
<Official_C> theres no way you can manually write to a device in windows is there??
<larson9999> Hawkwind_Ubuntu: did you install ubuntu on your main system, yet?
<Hawkwind_Ubuntu> larson9999: Not yet
<uniq> official_c: we wouldn't know, since this is #kubuntu ;)
<ChefWill> ah there it is uniq
<larson9999> i think it costs $50 to do that in windows
<Official_C> uniq: well i assumed at LEAST one person here has used windows
<ChefWill> uniq: does it support xmms? its not listed
<Official_C> lol, i missed the wink
<uniq> chefwill: it's listed here.
<Official_C> uniq: but seriously do you know the answer
<ChefWill> hrm, not here
<ChefWill> i just have noatun amarok, juk, mpd, kscd
<uniq> chefwill: what's the version of your mediacontrol applet?
<ChefWill> i just installed it
<ChefWill> 4
<remnon> hey
<uniq> mine too.
<ChefWill> :(
<Paul_Lagrange> hi, I get some trouble from keyboard input... everything's ok while logging in, then no stroke is seen by KDE (dapper drake)
<remnon> how can i update kubuntu to dapper the easiest way ?
<Paul_Lagrange> any suggestion? thanks
<remnon> as in Breezy Badger to Dapper
<remnon> heh
<uniq> official_c: i have no idea. you can probably do it easily as administrator with the right programs.
<Official_C> remnon: from what i've heard, you shouldnt
<remnon> ah
<Official_C> uniq: oh ok
<uniq> !update
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, uniq
<uniq> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<larson9999> speaking of windows... i haven't logged in to my windows box in so long i forgot the password.  going to have to try one of those hacking programs
<Official_C> remnon: what version you got now? breezy?
<remnon> aye
<Official_C> remnon: stick with it
<remnon> oh
<remnon> how come ?
<Official_C> remnon: I've read reviews for dapper and it is bugy
<uniq> official_c: dapper is better than breezy for most people.
<cox377> which one is dapper and which one is breezy?
<DrBair> dapper is the latest and greatest
<Official_C> uniq: really? who is it not better for?
<Official_C> uniq: commercial users?
<ChefWill> uniq: The media control applet does not support XMMS, as this would force all kicker-applets users to install XMMS. If you want a kicker applet that controls XMMS, install the xmms-kde package.
<uniq> official_c: some production servers might hold the upgrade for a few months.
<uniq> chefwill: hmm..
<Official_C> oh
<ChefWill> uniq: i got xmms-kde it works
<ChefWill> it kinda sucks though
<Official_C> uniq: well im far from an expert, i was just telling him what i read when i was trying to make my decision of which version to install
<ChefWill> this thing is so ugly
<Official_C> personally, i never install anything thats only a few weeks old regardless
<konrad_> How can I play MP3 on Kubuntu, using amaroK? The procedure on amaroK's wiki doesn't seem to work
<cox377> i dont know if anyone can help me with this.. every time i hit any of the arrow keys of any of the keys around there such as Del kubuntu decides it wants to take a screen print
<elijahlofgren> eixt
<cox377> i've uninstalled the screen print.. but now it just open a folder
<cox377> anyone got any ideas?
<uniq> official_c: for home and desktop usage, dapper is good for most people.
<Official_C> ok
<ChefWill> its like these people tried to make ugly skins for this
<uniq> chefwill: i will figure this out, just hang on.
<KuLover> Anyone haveing problems with sound on flash in FireFox
<larson9999> kulover i haven't installed it yet, i'll tell you in a few
<KuLover> Thanks a bunch.. I really hate having to open Konquerer every time to listen to flash
<larson9999> in installing jre now, i'll do flash next
<KuLover> Take your time.. just let me know when your done, thanks again.
<McScruff> does xen run windows?
<KuLover> Larson9999 Are you using the official flash? or the "freeplugin" verison?
<larson9999> KuLover: i get the free one from their site.  i don't buy software for personal use anymore
<KuLover> Sry.. the "nonfree"
<KuLover> lol Arighty, thats the one I'm using.
<PFA> how do i change themes on KDE?
<m0Zzg> http://linuxff.org.ru
<cox377> occasionally my desktop crashes under kubuntu.. is there anyway to end desktop and re-fire like u do with ending explorer and restarting within windowz?
<uniq> pfa: k-menu -> system settings -> appearance
<PFA> uniq: that is not there :/
<uniq> cox377: run the command "kdesktop &" from alt+f2 run menu (if kwin didn't die) or kmenu-> run command.
<uniq> pfa: system settings isn't there?
<PFA> uniq: no, and neither is appearance, in either "system" or "settings"
<uniq> pfa: kmenu -> "system settings" - there is a program directly on the kmenu.
<Snake> how do I get ubuntus C complier?
<Snake> Does Build-Essential come with it?
<cox377> haha
<cox377> alt F2 crashed the whole system
<r0xz> cox377: then install a new hard driv
<r0xz> e
<cox377> what?
<cox377> why?
<uniq> snake: install build-essential, then you'll get a working c compiler with it.
<Snake> uniq: thanks, I got it :)
<PFA> uniq: ooh. thanks
<Lpadmin> Thank God!!! :) Okay, it was an error in my cupsd.conf file.
<r0xz> cox377: because what you tell is very VERY unlikely in a normal kubuntu system
<cox377> it may have been because the desktop had crashed already
<r0xz> ah i see
<KuLover> larson9999, Hows it workin out?
<cox377> i was reading something earlier about alt F2 and isnt there and either that or F3.. and F7 to end?
<uniq> chefwill: you're on KDE 3.5.2 right? the code for mediacontrol says it supports XMMS if xmms was available at compiletime. And it's weird that this works for me and not you.
<ChefWill> xmms was installed before kicker applets
<ChefWill> installed and running
<uniq> doesn't matter on installtime.
<uniq> it's during production of packages.
<uniq> that matters.
<ChefWill> maybe uninstall kicker applet and reinstall?
<larson9999> the chicken bucket rocks!
<uniq> chefwill: don't think it matters. you can try though.
<uniq> chefwill: have to go. sorry, i'll investigate more later tonight. but mediacontrol SHOULD support xmms.
<ChefWill> hrm, still doesnt work *shrug*
<larson9999> KuLover: so far flash works but no sound.  but i'm just setting this system up and haven't heard sound from anything, yet
<larson9999> KuLover: when i get sound working i'll let you know if it works in flash
<visik7> !fglrx
<vandenoever> Riddell: _JP if you need help with kitten just ask
<DaSkreech> That was a bit random
<KuLover> Larson9999 on the wiki restricted page... theres someting about firefox and no flash sound.. Ill try that and see how it works
<betty> I have a question
<larson9999> KuLover: apparently something is different between mandriva and ubuntu because on mandriva two of the ports on my sound card spit out sound. on kubuntu only one does.  i switched to in sound works fine in flash
<SeanTater> betty: okay -- say it
<betty> How do I get a application to start when I login
<SeanTater> betty: when KDE starts or when your computer starts
<betty> when I login
<betty> into
<betty> kubuntu
<SeanTater> betty: what program?
<betty> I want my email program to start
<betty> Kontact
<SeanTater> betty: okay -- open a konqueror window
<betty> k
<SeanTater> betty: and go to ~/.kde/Autostart
<peratu> Hello. I need help. I have installed kvlc , and qvlc, but I can't find kvlc and qvlc executables...
<Sayz> Hey, is there a way to install Ubuntu with all its software, but with KDE instead of GNOME?
<betty> ok
<crimsun_> Sayz: ...that's Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> How do I get a program to run when I logoff?
<jme__> peratu, go in a terminal and type 'which qvlc'
<SeanTater> betty: go into the K menu and drag the kontact entry into the folder
<betty> link or copy?
<SeanTater> betty: copy will do
<Sayz> crimsun_: I know, but to be honest, I would like to have OpenOffice and Gaim preinstalled instead of Kopete. Just a preference
<Sayz> crimsun_: I would use Ubuntu, but KDE is nice than GNOME
<SeanTater> betty: that's it] 
<DaSkreech> :-)
<larson9999> you can install both
<DaSkreech> Well uninstall kopete and install gaim
<DaSkreech> OO.o is installed by default
<peratu> jme__ , I have done this -> find /usr/bin -type f -name "*vlc*" , and only find vlc executable.
<larson9999> or use gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: odd, I just answered a question on starting a program for logon
<DaSkreech> :-)
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: what program?
<jme__> peratu: so i dunno :)
<DaSkreech> Which triggerd my request for one on logoff
<DaSkreech> One I wrote
<KuLover> larson9999? Youve got sound inflash to work?
<jme__> peratu: i would say you dont look for the proper name :)
<larson9999> kulover yep. used nickjr as my test site
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: -->  <DaSkreech> How do I get a program to run when I logoff?
<KuLover> larson9999 Did you have to do anything special?
<crimsun_> Sayz: OO.o is installed.
<DaSkreech> RIght it's a bash script I threw together
<DaSkreech> Would nice to have it run on logoff
<crimsun_> Sayz: and yes, just install Gaim afterward
<larson9999> KuLover: nope.
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: hum
<Sayz> crimsun_: Ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> Little clean up script for my messy habits :)
<KuLover> larson9999 Did you install Firefox yourslef? or get it from the package manager?
<larson9999> kopete is better anyway, isn't it?  well gaim doesn't have camera support.
<Sayz> crimsun_: Firefox works on KDE, right?
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: if you are good at BASH, you could get it to run at login, and have it execute <whatever> whenever kdeinit is not on..
<larson9999> KuLover: package manager for firefox.  the bin for flash from their site
<DaSkreech> Sayz: Yup
<peratu> jme__ , which and locate kvlc, or qvlc , don't show results.
<jme__> peratu: this confirm that you dont have any excecutable of those name
<betty> I have a question
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: Whats kdeinit do?
<jme__> peratu: so either you didnt install them or they dont have this name
<DaSkreech> Though I can guess :-)
<peratu> jme__, yes :)
<betty> I have a lot of spam in my email. Is there any easy way to get rid of all of it or tell it to delete the spam automatically
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: It starts processes for KDE, if it's not there, there is a 99.999% chance kde is not on, meaning there is no one logged in.
<betty> my email address is betty@san.rr.com
<SeanTater> betty: well, annoucing your e-mail addy on the IRC will quite likely get you /more/ spam,not less
<peratu> jme__ , I finish them installing right now
<betty> is there any way to put up a filter to prevent more spam?
<jme__> peratu: ok :)
<SeanTater> betty: you use kmail, right
<betty> ya
<SeanTater> betty: okay -- do you know how to use adept?
<betty> adept?
<betty> is that the update program?
<betty> I already updated
<SeanTater> betty: not the update adept,
<jme__> adept is a real good apps to handle your package
<jme__> i love it
<SeanTater> betty: there is another one, in "System"
<betty> package manager
<jme__> the first in more than 15 years of linux :)
<SeanTater> betty: yes
<betty> ok
<betty> Maybe I'll try making a filter
<SeanTater> betty: now, install spamassassin
<SeanTater> betty: the filter in adept has nothing to do with mail
<Nightwish1986> Hi! anyone with some experience in Soundcards/Alsa in Kubuntu who can help me?
<SeanTater> betty: it sorts out the available programs for your system
<SeanTater> betty: look for and install spamassassin
<SeanTater> Nightwish1986: that's general enough I think #ubuntu will be helpful
<SeanTater> Nightwish1986: if not, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nightwish1986> SeanTater: thanx
<SeanTater> betty: you still there -- got spamassassin?
<SeanTater> Nightwish1986: yw
<betty> hold on
<betty> spamassassin?
<SeanTater> hum
<SeanTater> it would seem she is /not/ still here
<Otis> evening .... I just installed kview and kviewshell ... how do I check if Konqueror is sending jpegs to kviewshell or not ?
<SeanTater> Otis: what is kviewshell?
<Otis> SeanTater: it's supposedly to let you embed kview into Konqueror
<Otis> the usual kind of viewer : fit to window, rotate etc
<SeanTater> Otis: there is better than kviewshell
<Otis> ideal for fitting camera pictures onto the screen
<Otis> ah ?
<Otis> SeanTater: what is it ?
<SeanTater> Otis: how about installing gwenview -- it's a great image viewer and it comes with a peice that embeds into konq.
<SeanTater> Otis: IMO, it rules all image viewers
<betty> ok it's installed
<SeanTater> betty: okay -- not go into kmail
<betty> ok
<Otis> SeanTater: hehe, how would you know that ? you had to ask me what kview was
<SeanTater> Otis: I know what kview is, I did not know kview/shell/ is
<Shaezsche> what is difference between reiserfs and reiser4? whcih is better for kubuntu?
<Otis> I'll give that gwenview thing a shot
<uniq> shaezsche: i'd recommend ext3.
<SeanTater> betty: now go into tools -> Anti-Spam Wizard
<betty> then what should I do?
<betty> ok
<SeanTater> betty:  from there most of it should make sense
<Shaezsche> i have heard that reiser is faster
<betty> it's still there
<SeanTater> Shaezsche: what data are you working with
<KuLover> Anyone having problems playing music and such wile a micraphone is in use?
<Shaezsche> just browsing, writing papers, listening to mp3
<betty> I went through that step what do I do next?
<SeanTater> Shaezsche: reiser is no faster or slower for those applications
<SeanTater> betty: you finished the wizard?
<SeanTater> Shaezsche: avoid reiser4 anyway -- it's still experimental
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: Yeah Got that..
<betty> yes
<SeanTater> Shaezsche: I'd use ext3 because it;s more popular
<DaSkreech>  Right now I run a single user system but that may change
<SeanTater> betty: you're done
<Shaezsche> popularity doesnt mean its better
<SeanTater> Shaezsche: I've used both, and there is no difference
<ChefWill> anyone know how to hide the "Description" area under messages in kmail?
<SeanTater> ChefWill: is that where it gives an outline of the parts of the message, at the bottom of the screen?
<visik7> !kat
<ChefWill> yea
<ubotu> visik7: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<visik7> pd
<ChefWill> oh i found it SeanTater
<ChefWill> "Message Structure Viewer"
<SeanTater> ChefWill: that's it
<ChefWill> :P
<ChefWill> pointless
<SeanTater> ChefWill: I wish they would make it /not viewed/ as the default
<ChefWill> yea
<spire> Does anyone know a userfriendly editor (not emacs or vi) with syntax highlighting for LaTeX?
<SeanTater> spire: have you tried kate?
<Otis> SeanTater: I installed gwenview, do I need to do anything specific in Konqueror to display images using gwenview ?
<spire> SeanTater: Nope. It seems to be a good one. Thanks!
<SeanTater> Otis: nope, uses gwenview by default AFAIK
<Otis> I saw mention of KPart etc ... but that doesn't exactly help me
<Otis> ok
<SeanTater> spire: yw
<Otis> (I'll go check file types)
<Otis> SeanTater: and maybe even uninstall kview in order to clean things up a bit
<spire> Too bad kate is not a part of the K-menu (as far as I can see). It seems to be a great editor
<SeanTater> spire: it's under utilities
<SeanTater> gtg
<Otis> thanks !
<Otis> bye !
<spire> Doh! Eh, thanks again (embarassing)
<Otis> spire: Kate used to be called Kant
<Otis> I screamed when they decided to rename it Kate because Kant could be mis-pronounced to sound like a slang word
<Otis> the Policital Correctness squad had won another war
<equinoxeB> Is there any way I can receive files from Yahoo Messenger. I'm using Kopete 0.12
<DaSkreech> Otis: What?
<mneisen> Are there packages for KDE 3.5.3?
<Hawkwind> mneisen: Yes
<Hawkwind> mneisen: If you do a system update it will upgrade KDE for you
<sdlnxgk> need some newbie help on root access!!!
<sdlnxgk> anyone around to lend a hand??
<mneisen> Hawkwind: I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. But I still have the KDE 3.5.2 packages.
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneisen> Hawkwind: Thanks. I am new to Kubuntu as you might have noticed. Used to use Gentoo ...
<Hawkwind> mneisen: I am too. I'm not evening using it as my main OS yet :)
<mneisen> Hawkwind: I just did as you said and it did not update KDE.
<DaSkreech> !!tell sdlnxgk about root
<Hawkwind> Have you setup your sources.list like is mentioned on the wiki ?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !!tell sdlnxgk about sudo
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<Hawkwind> LOL
<DaSkreech> !tell sdlnxgk about root
<mneisen> Hawkwind: Do you have a URL for that?
<DaSkreech> ha!
<Hawkwind> !tell mneisen about sources.list
<svivian> Anyone here running dual monitors?
<KuLover> Anyone having problems playing music and such wile a micraphone is in use?
<cox377> svivian: i have a second TFT.. just havent plugged it in yet
<cox377> it didnt work the live CD
<McScruff> svivian: whats up?
<sdlnxgk> anyone know why right click on desktop doesn't work???
<svivian> cox377: I have two monitors plugged into a FireGL V3100. I managed to get the system to spread the desktop over both monitors, but GL isn't working for some reason, and the desktop area for each screen is about 6" bigger in all directions than the monitor. I have to mouse around each monitor to see everything on each desktop
<TheHighChild> hey guys, can I use Blackdown Java with Konqueror?
<kmon> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RogueJediX> !aiglx
<ubotu> hmm... aiglx is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<svivian> cox377: Did I lose you?
<betty> hi
<betty> I got my first email today
<Tommy2k4> how can i stop the kde wallet manager from opening on boot up
<yannux> hey hey :)
<mneisen> Hawkwind: Hello again, I did as you told me and followed the advices and the pages you sent me. BTW, I already had most of it in my sources.list. Could you send me your sources.list in a query?
<Hawkwind> mneisen: http://LinuxForDummies.org/  and look in the Kubuntu section of my forum there
<svivian> cox377: hello?
<sireliah> where is khotkeys at? i cannot seem to find it in kubuntu
<betty> i mean first not spam email
<jpowers> sireliah: try System Settings, Regional and Accessibility
<cox377> hey sorry
<cox377> switching between Counter strike
<cox377> ;)
<SeanTater> has anyone gotten smart package mager to work on dapper?
<cox377> and watching the game
<svivian> cox377: np.
<cox377> so u havent got it working dual view?
<jpowers> does anybody here know about dcop?
<sireliah> also what is the mp3/aac/wma codec package called?
<jpowers> specifically dcop working with kmail?
<jpowers> sireliah: w32codecs?
<svivian> cox377: I have both monitors working, and my desktop spans both screens. The problem is that the actual desktop real estate allocated to each monitor is larger than the physical display, if you follow. If I move my mouse to the top of the screen, the desktop "scrolls" up.
<cox377> has anyone managed to get hotmail/yahoo working under thunderbird?
<DaSkreech> betty: Cool :)
<cox377> Yeh i get yah.. is there the option for dual view?
<svivian> cox377: When I first installed fglrx, I got a separate X instance on each monitor. The primary had Kubuntu, the secondary had regular KDE
<mneisen> Hawkwind:  Thanks, that did it! :-D
<sireliah> sure w32
<svivian> cox377: And at that point, GL worked, and the desktop fit on the monitor
<Hawkwind> mneisen: No problem
<cox377> i know under ubuntu when i loaded the live cd berfore i installed it just made the secondary a big ball of fuzz
<cox377> maybe i need the driver
<mneisen> I feel like a total noob because i cannot even understand what I did do wrong.
<mneisen> I will check tomorrow.
<mneisen> Germany just won against Poland, we have to celebrate now :-D
* mneisen hopes no Poles are going to be offended by that.
<svivian> cox377: I am trying to get Dapper working. I found that using the text install from the live CD worked far better than booting to the live environment and running the install
<svivian> cox377: I repaved the machine 4 times before I got it close to where I want it
<sireliah> how do i get mp3 and aac files to work?
<tsdgeos> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mneisen> !tell
<mneisen> !help tell
<mneisen> o my
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> from memory, fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<mneisen> !tell me about sources.list
<svivian> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sireliah> i cannot find teh libxine-extracodecs package
<sireliah> hello?
<DaSkreech> !tell sireliah about multiverse
<sireliah> i did add repositories
<cox377> lol
<cox377> i enjoying reading though this
<sireliah> i enabled all the ones that were there
<cox377> i see things all the time.. and think.,.. ooo i like the sound of that
<sdlnxgk> anyone have problems with sound?? and video codecs ??
<tsdgeos> sireliah: sudo apt-get update
<tsdgeos> after adding the repositories
<sireliah> tsdegeo it tells me libxine-extracodecs is missing
<sireliah> says libxine-extracodecs is not available but is refered by another package
<sireliah> it however does NOT tell me what other package
<tsdgeos> sireliah: which kubuntu version are you usiong?
<sireliah> dapper
<tsdgeos> it's on multiverse
<tsdgeos> are you sure you have multiverse enabled?
<sireliah> i have them ALL enabled
<sdlnxgk> is it safe to use mulitverse??
<sireliah> can you check your package manager ?
<betty> I have a question
<tsdgeos> betty: then ask it :D
<betty> I'm playing a game called Fuel Critical which is a java game and I have to use the arrow keys to move the ship but the arrow keys don't work
<cox377> whats the best way to pick up window share folders from kubuntu?? i dont wanna have to add each and every share on the network manually
<sireliah> am i supposed to manuall add the url to my package manager? i just enabled all the nonhighlighted ones
<DaSkreech> sireliah: Do you have libxine1c2?
<tsdgeos> sireliah: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://rafb.net/paste/
<tsdgeos> and tell us the url you get
<sireliah> tsdgeos there isnt a list in that directory
<sireliah> how can i paste it
<tsdgeos> sireliah: hmmm
<tsdgeos>  /etc/apt/sources.list is a FILE
<tsdgeos> not a dir
<tsdgeos> just open it with your favorite text editor
<tsdgeos> and do copy and paste
<sireliah> ok its pasted
<tsdgeos> sireliah: url?
<sireliah> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PSdnTZ28.html
<sireliah> sorry
<cox377> whats the best way to share folders from a kubuntu machine to a windows machine.. basically i want to have share drives
<tsdgeos> sireliah: on lines 16 and 17 you need to add multiverse after universe
<tsdgeos> you can do that from adept itself if you want
<sireliah> why wasnt it like that to begin with?
<tsdgeos> sireliah: don't know, i don't create the default file
<tsdgeos> blame Riddell for that :D
<svivian> I can't add a printer driver. I get an error that the driver doesn't exist, or I don't have permission. I am running the printer utility in Admin mode. Any ideas?
<cox377> which printer is it?
<svivian> A Samsung. I was able to add it no problem in Breezy.
<tsdgeos> svivian: you sure you have foomatic installed?
<Riddell> sireliah: hey are unsupported
<svivian> tsdgeos: Yes, foomatic is installed. I checked. Would you recommend uninstall/reinstall?
<Riddell> they are
<tsdgeos> nah, dont' think it's worth trying that
<CaBlGuY-Gone> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<tsdgeos> Riddell: well, then someone removed them for him ;-)
<cox377> anyone know about drive/folder sharing?
<sireliah> riddell doesnt everyone use them though?
<chavo> cox377, samba
<sireliah> how else are you supposed to play mp3 and aac
<tsdgeos> cox377: you want to share win -> linux or linux -> win ?
<cox377> well
<cox377> both
<tsdgeos> sireliah: you are not supposed to play them ;-) as they are non free
<tsdgeos> cox377: but which is going to act as server?
<cox377> basicallyt.. i'm currently sharing from win 2 linux.. but adding each address which is alright but not idea
<cox377> ideal**
<Riddell> sireliah: only people who don't care about security
<cox377> i was hoping the SMB would search for share drives
<Riddell> and who don't have a support contract
<cox377> anyway.. i'm trying to share linux 2 win
<MrObvious> You need samba.
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<chavo> cox377, like I said samba
<cox377> i know samba.. but when i go to share the share options are all greys out
<sireliah> im not talking about the multiverse, i am talking about the extracodecs to play mp3
<sireliah> how else are you supposd to do it?
<svivian> sireliah: xmms has native mp3 support
<visik7> xmms sucks
<sireliah> what is xmms?
<sireliah> well how come suse automatically plays them?
<chavo> cox377, hit the adminisatr
<chavo> woops, administrator mode button
<svivian> sireliah: xmms is a somewhat minimalist media player that has no problem playing the 8GB of mp3s I have
<visik7> xmms is gtk1
<cox377> i have done and it still doesnt allow me to enter/configure anything
<sireliah> yea but many distros, like Suse seem to play mp3's automatically fine
<Hawkwind> sireliah: Most distros are changing that too
<visik7> opensuse doesn't
<svivian> visik7: so what would you recommend? I had nothing but problems with Amarok, Kaffeine, Noatun etc
<visik7> svivian: which problems with amarok ?
<visik7> !tell svivian about restricted
<Hawkwind> svivian: Audacious is a decent fork of bmp which was a fork of xmms
<cox377> amarok just played everything mp3/wma
<svivian> I had a bunch of problems with most of the media players on breezy talking with ALSA and my soundcard
<visik7> I've no problem at all with amarok->xine->alsa
<sdlnxgk> I can use xmms but amarok doesn't play audio just skips on through play list
<svivian> xmms seemed to work with the least effort for what I wanted. The only thing it wouldn't do is play the collection of .au files of chinese folk music I have
<visik7> restricted formats!!!!
<cox377> no one got any idea why my 'File Shareing' config under ssystem settings is blank under adinistrator
<Chris_Tucker> where is the wizard for defining kde's behaviour? (single click to focus, etc....))
<Hawkwind> Chris_Tucker: kcontrol ?
<slow-motion> n8
<uniq> chris_tucker: alt+f2 'kpersonalizer'
<chavo> Chris_Tucker, the wizard is kpersonalizer
<uniq> great minds think alike :)
* Hawkwind Admits he's not a KDE user at all
<Chris_Tucker> not installed... yay.. more to download on dialup
<larson9999> mplayer is supposed to be in multiverse but apt-get tells me it isn't.  what am i not doing right?
<Chris_Tucker> im liking dapper's improvements though
<Chris_Tucker> especially kde 4 :D
<CaBlGuY> im havin trouble installin Skype..  someone got a sec?
<Chris_Tucker> oh its 3.5.2
<Chris_Tucker> still better than the one in breezy.
<Chris_Tucker> larson9999: check your results of apt-get update
<Chris_Tucker> larson9999: the repo might not be configed on your system
<amarokker> Can someone please help me to get vsftpd working- I can log into my server - but no one else is able to do it- could it have something to do with using my ISP's proxy?
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  u around?
<winbond> how reliable is the konqueror downloads of large files , like 3+ gigs?
<chavo> winbond, no idea I just use kget for something like that
<uniq> winbond: depends on your connection, resume isn't supported out of the box. you can install kget to get that functionality
<winbond> kget is a download manager?
<uniq> or you can always wget -c on the eventually failed .part file.
<uniq> yes.
<winbond> ok , cool , didnt know about it , ty
<shocktrooper1> I did a grub-update and checked my /boot/grub/menu.lst and the second hd still reads ubuntu where I have winxp installed.
<svivian> brb
<winbond> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<visik7> even with fuse ?
<winbond> what?
<visik7> ntfs with fuse
<winbond> im not sure what you are talking about , im just trying to mount my ntfs harddrive
<visik7> btw there is a proretary driver by paragon
<visik7> that works
<winbond> what is paragon?
<visik7> and libfuse works  afaik
<bulltitan> is there a way to disable encription in firefox?
<svivian> I'm having problems with printing: I have run kcontrol as root to see what's behind the curtain, and when I try to add the Foomatic driver, I see some perl errors:
<visik7> encription of what ?
<visik7> foomatic ?
<visik7> use cups
<svivian> warning: setting locale failed
<Hawkwind> svivian: Did you type sudo kcontrol ?
<bulltitan> a security setting i guess i can't see the page i'm looking for because it doesn't support encription
<Hawkwind> svivian: If so, you need to type kdesu kcontrol instead IIRC
<svivian> I'm using CUPS as the print system, but use Foomatic to loafd the driver for the Samsung printer I have. RAW doesn't print nicely
<svivian> Hawkwind: yes, I did sudo kcontrol
#kubuntu 2006-06-15
<bulltitan> i'm at firefox place but it doesn't says anything
<ubuntu> How do i upgrade from Breezy to Dapper the easiest way?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade
<svivian> ok, tried it using kdesu. Same behavior. The only difference is I didn't see the locale errors, probably because it was already set to default instead of United States
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<cox377> Does anyone have any recommendations on the best way to export an address book from outlook express to thunderbird, i tried via .txt but all it had was the email address and no names etc after i had selected all info to be exported when within OE
<ubuntu> !upgrade
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: The bot just told you the info :P
<cox377> damn.. just realised that was a bot. Clever stuff
<jerry> hi
<jerry> I was just thinking
<Hawkwind> Great!
<jerry> I had a gadget that connected to the wol and when you pushed the check box button the computer would power on
<jerry> so I was thinking why would wake on onboard lan not do the same?
<jerry> actually nevermind it wasn't connected to the wol
<jerry> brb
<lime4x4> is anyone else having trouble updating there sources.list?
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: you could do it "manually" inetead of using adept
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: I am assuming tou are going to upgrade to Dapper Drake?
<lime4x4> yeah i've tried that but i'm getting erors for the last week i've even tried different ones
<heinkel_111> hmm
<lime4x4> fresh install of dapper drake about 2 weeks ago
<heinkel_111> ok not same problem that i solved for myself yesterday then
<lime4x4> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned error code 2
<lime4x4> i get like 4 errors like that one
<heinkel_111> what is error code 2 then?
<heinkel_111> seems like an uncompressing error of some kind?
<lime4x4> i'll run apt-get update and c if it says anything elese
<heinkel_111> yep
<heinkel_111> could you paste your sources.list into  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<heinkel_111> ?
<lime4x4> k give me a sec
<lime4x4> done
<lime4x4> i've tried us fr and au
<sdlnxgk> anyone have problem with codecs in kaffeine??
<lime4x4> 93% [17 Packages bzip2 0]  [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers] 
<lime4x4> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<lime4x4>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<lime4x4> this has been going on for over a week now
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/709587
<heinkel_111> that is my sources.list
<heinkel_111> worked perfectly as of yesterday
<zois> hello room
<zois> alles gut?
<svivian> nein
<zois> y not?
<zois> smth happened svivian?
<lime4x4> ok i'll try it got nothing to lose at this point...lol
<svivian> Printing problems, monitor problems
<zois> ja. ich auch bzw. den Druecker
<svivian> zois: you also having printing problems?
* svivian speaks almost no german
<zois> my printer is not seen
<zois> ok i wont speak anymore german
<zois> lol
<zois> but i havent searched about it cause fortunately i dont need it right now. plus i am a new linux user
<zois> :-)
<zois> kaneis Ellhnas edw mesa?
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: any rsults yet?
<zois> anyway
<zois> i am going out
<zois> c ya room
<zois> bye svivian
<lime4x4> heinkell_111  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/709597
<bubblenut> Hi, if I try to remove kopete in syntapic it tells me it's going to also remove "kubuntu-desktop", how can I remove kopete without removing the kubuntu desktop?
<LeeJunFan> bubblenut: it's fine to remove kubuntu-desktop, removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't mean your going to lose KDE and everything.
<bubblenut> Oh, cool, thanks LeeJunFan
<morla> hi. Framebuffer apps (links2 for example) only work for root, is this supposed to be like this?
<bobesponja> hey guys
<bobesponja> the FAQ says to install libxine-extracodecs but there is no such thing in universe or main
<h3sp4wn> its in multiverse
<bobesponja> ok, I thought this one was for backport only
<h3sp4wn> No multiverse is all the stuff with questionable legality (i.e mp3 codecs)
<bobesponja> h3sp4wn: does it have proprietary stuff too?
<h3sp4wn> Some stuff yes
<h3sp4wn> flash , java
<bobesponja> like dvd stuff and mplayer?
<bobesponja> ok
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: this beats me, but somehting seems wrong with the compression utilities gzip/bzip etc?
<h3sp4wn> i think so
<heinkel_111> lime4x4: it appears it it on your side, as it works here, but I cannot figure it out
<Tommy2k4> can anyone help me with smb4k / samba
<lime4x4> is it possible to remove them and then reinstall them?
<heinkel_111> i guess so, but i don't know how :P
<heinkel_111> anyway, gtg - time for ZzZzleeep
<heinkel_111> good night, and good luck!
<lime4x4> k thanks for the help
<RandomDude15> I need help
<RandomDude15> with nvida drivers
<romeo5k> oh oh
<romeo5k> ask  kkathman  abou NVDIA drivers
<EvilIdler> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RandomDude15> I instaleld nvidia-glx
<RandomDude15> and changed it from nv to nvidia
<shocktrooper1> winbond, actually I have windows set to fat32
<RandomDude15> in the xorg.conf file
<RandomDude15> and it just  sits there with the kubuntu boot screen logo ><
<RandomDude15> forever
<romeo5k> hmmm....
<romeo5k> sits there at what part of the scrreeen?? mounting iomage??
<romeo5k> image**
<romeo5k> ?
<RandomDude15> sits htere and does nothing
<romeo5k> whew... im not the nvidia expert.. like i said.. kkathman is
<romeo5k> brb ppl
<gez> hello. I am having a problem saving settings in kcontrol, I add a dns server, and keyboard layout, but when I logout my settings dissapper!
<gez> I have saved the session, and apps are being saved, just these setting :(
<gez> kubuntu dapper 6.06 btw
<gez> fresh!
<Electron> hi, adema
<rguy> from what distro did you all convert to kubuntu from?
<Hawkwind> rguy: I'm currently converting from Mandriva
<gez> hi rguy- I have done a fresh install
<gez> oh, not me? :(
<gez> any guru's in the house?
<Hawkwind> gez: Just ask your question
<gez>  I am having a problem saving settings in kcontrol, I add a dns server, and keyboard layout, but when I logout my settings dissapper!
<gez> even if I edit the /etc/resolv.conf file manually, it seems to revert to the previous version
<gez> and all the fly honeys say ee-oh!
<r0xz> konqueror crashes on sourceforge here
<r0xz> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/keepassx/KeePassX-0.2.1.deb?use_mirror=heanet and hit the download link on top-> crash
<r0xz> just checking if i am the only one...
<Tommy2k4> is there any way i can view all mounts
<r0xz> Tommy2k4: yes, by mount
<Tommy2k4> thanks
<chavo> r0xz, no crash here
<Tommy2k4> i accidentally mounted something twice and want to umount it but it wont cos its mounted more than once
<Tommy2k4> any ideas?
<r0xz> chavo: sorry, hit a location to save
<r0xz> too
<larson9999> i'm getting there.  a couple more things and this system will be all up and running.
<chavo> r0xz, I did and it saved fine
<r0xz> ok, then it's just me :)
<chavo> r0xz, I have kde 3.5.3 though
<r0xz> yeah me too
<chavo> ok
<r0xz> but an upgraded version, and firefox even has problems(crashing) with gmail lately, so it's time to wipe and reinstall i guess
<MasterEvilAce> does .net framework stuff work on WINE?
<visik7> MasterEvilAce: there is mono and dotgnu
<visik7> there are :)
<edneymatias> bye! see ya!
<ubuntu> cool
<ubuntu> goodbye :)
<Tommy2k4> where do i set preferred applications?
<RawSewage> "Democrats promise more oversight if they win House"    ...  more?
<coldasfireheart0> hey there peeps
<coldasfireheart0> anybody here can help me out with some flash settings?
<RawSewage> The Democrats fulfilled their promise.  At least they even mentioned it.
<RawSewage> OH
<RawSewage> Wrong channel
<coldasfireheart0> or is it just politics talk here
<RawSewage> I hate when I do that
* Cornellius is back (gone 00:00:32)
<D4m4ge> bonne nuit
<nickpresta> I was kind of curious about being a package manager
<nickpresta> I have read the suggested documents and such
<nickpresta> but I was wondering how much time and effort being a package maintainer takes?
<Chitose> how to install kubuntu in reiserfs partition?
<Tommy2k4> opera's tray icon doesnt have a transparent background, is that because im using static instead of shared?
<visik7> Tommy2k4: no depends on how is coded
<visik7> old gaim had the same problem
<yonkeltron> what packages need to be installed on a kubuntu desktop system to install a working LAMP stack?
<bimberi> !lamp
<InteliWasp> anyone awake?
<seanieb64> hi
<kenny> how do you change the work group in samba
<MrBrizzio> anyone know what this means? W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Cornellius> brb
<deameyes> kubuntu isn't a live cd, is it?
<MrBrizzio> deameyes, it comes on one
<deameyes> but when u install it it's put on the harddrive, right?
<MrBrizzio> yah
<MrBrizzio> anyone know what this means? W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> looking for some help in getting sound to work in dapper
<ubuntu> is there anyone here that can help with sound problems
<MrBrizzio> just ask ubuntu
<Cornellius> Why am I unable to play midis and why can have I no midi mappers that I can choose ?
<ubuntu> ok... i'm running on the liveCD... in hoary my sound card worked, but in dapper it doesn't
<MrBrizzio> what about Breezy?
<ubuntu> haven't tried breezy... think i should?
<MrBrizzio> it would help you to discover where the issue is
<MrBrizzio> it could be the Dapper kernel, I've had some trouble with it
<ubuntu> ok... if i have problems in breezy too... i'll be back... thanks MrBrizzio
<MrBrizzio> np :)
<ubuntu> bye
<MrBrizzio> does anyone know why I would be crashing with SIGABRT 6 on KSplash?
<james_xxx> my computer has two PCI slots. the BusID for the onboard video card is "PCI:1:0:0".... would anyone have an idea what a logical guess might be for the BusID's for the other two PCI slots?? (i am trying to install a new video card)
<LeeJunFan> james_xxx: lspci
<james_xxx> LeeJunFan: ty
<Tommy2k4> i added the extra repositories and it wont find mplayer :(
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: did you update sources?
<Healot> Tommy2k4: give us your sources.list >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tommy2k4> yes
<Healot> I'll tell you where the wrong went :)
<Tommy2k4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15734
<Tommy2k4> they used to say gb not US but it was giving an error so i changed it to US and no errors when updating now but still wont apt-get install mplayer
<Healot> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Healot> there...
<Healot> add "universe multiverse" to that LINE specifically
<Healot> with out the quotes and mind the spaces
<Healot> update, there you go
<Healot> technically you add those at this line instead
<Healot> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse >> which doesn't have the lastest dapper repos
<Healot> it's a backport@
<Tommy2k4> yey it works
<Tommy2k4> thx
<Healot> you used adept right?
<Tommy2k4> apt-get
<Healot> did you upgrade from breezy?
<Tommy2k4> nope first time linux user yesterday
<Healot> ok
<imk> can you set up software raid from regular kubuntu cd? or only alternate cd?
<StR> today there have been a lot of updates for xgl and now I can use it in kde very nice  :D
<StR> I'm so happy now :D
<Tommy2k4> now to try and get the mplayer plugin working in opera =/
<Healot> imk: the alternateCD/server CD
<Healot> desktop only handles basic partitioning
<imk> thats what i figured
<LeafWiz> I have a MX510 mouse. I want mousebutton 4 and 5 too work.. But I can't see any options for enable..
<imk> you dont get any choices/configuration during the alternate setup?
<imk> basically it had me select my raid partitions and then it just goes and installs everything, with no choices
<imk> then it sets grub up wrong and i cant boot :D
<LeeJunFan> StR: kde decorations work or still have to use gnome?
<StR> decorations you mean instead of kwin?
<yonkeltron> is there a reason i can't get ruby gems to work?
<LeeJunFan> StR: yeah.
<StR> LeeJunFan: well.. I have not tried using kwin..
<StR> but I dont' care...  :D
<LeeJunFan> StR: you still have to use gnome-window-decorator instead of kde-window-decorator. :(
<StR> let me try.....
<StR> LeeJunFan: how should I try?  I  get
<StR> str@eva:~$ kde-window-decorator --replace
<StR> kde-window-decorator: Another window decorator is already running
<StR> let me try... BRB
<LeeJunFan> StR: depends on how you have yours setup. Mine is set in .Xsession, but wherever you have gnome-window-decorator loading you'd have to replace with kde-window-decorator and log out/in.
<Tommy2k4> is there no precompiled mplayer plug-in anywhere :(
<LeeJunFan> !tell Tommy2k4 about restricted
<Tommy2k4> where does mplayer come into that =/
<LeeJunFan> LeafWiz: you'd have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, I've got an MX518, but I haven't bothered with it. heh
<LeeJunFan> LeafWiz: perhaps this will point you in the right direction, it's an alternative to editing xorg.conf https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/47579
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: the mplayer codecs, you have to download them from the mplayer site.
<Tommy2k4> not the codecs, the plugin for browsers
<Cornellius> Why am I unable to play midis and why can have I no midi mappers that I can choose ?
<Simplyflower> hello... i'm back with same problem with sound card... won't work in breezy or dapper, but works in hoary
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: ah, I dunno. Although konqueror will use kaffeine which uses xine which uses mplayer codecs, heh, so it's kind of an mplayer plugin for konqueror.
<Hhhhh> question: how's media support in draper AMD64
<Tommy2k4> so if i get the codecs it should work in kaffeine
<Hhhhh> ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hhhhh: Well...MP3s work, I haven't actually tried much else. :P
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: yeah, almost everything plays for me with kaffeine.
<Tommy2k4> can i get kaffeine plugin working in opera?
<LeeJunFan> Hhhhh: a lot of video stuff won't work w/o installing a chrooted i386 version of mplayer and such, as there are no static codecs for amd64.
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: Never used opera.
<Hhhhh> :p
<Hhhhh> I think I'll just go with 32-bit then
<LeeJunFan> Hhhhh: yeah. That's one of the reasons I stick with 32bit for now too.
<LeeJunFan> Hhhhh: flash is another thing that wont work with amd64.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: Strangly, flash installs perfectly with the new Flock beta.
<Hhhhh> ok, 32-bit it is then
<Healot> it works, in a different way
<Simplyflower> is there anybody here that can help me get my sound card working?
<LeeJunFan> Healot: yeah, if by working in a different way you mean not working :p
<Healot> it works
<Healot> and I hate whiners
<LeeJunFan> Healot: how did you get it to work? chroot?
<Healot> and I really mean it works
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: what is flock?
<LeeJunFan> err what the flock is flock?
<CheeseBurgerMan> LeeJunFan: Firefox based browser
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://flock.com ;)
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: hrm, never heard of it.
<Cornellius> bah, Opera all the way
<Tommy2k4> i installed w32codecs and kaffeine plugin still wont play this video
<imk> safari <3
<erov> the libxine-extracodecs ?
<LeeJunFan> CheeseBurgerMan: heh, looks pretty nice.
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, I mostly think so. :)
<LeeJunFan> Healot: well that's cool that it works, it's about time amd64 linux could run flash w/o first installing excedrine migraine v1.0 (for newbies anyway).
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: what video?
<Tommy2k4> its a wmv
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: ah, one other thing you may need to configure kaffeine/xine to look in the proper dir for the codecs, I think the page says to put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs but xine default is /usr/lib/codecs or something.
<Tommy2k4> ok
<Healot> LeeJunFan: you could send regrets to Adobe
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: open kaffeine, go to settings->xine engine->decoder (tab) and set the path to external codecs.
<LeeJunFan> Healot: regards you mean :) I sent regrets before when it didn't work. hee
<Healot> LeeJunFan: regrets
<Healot> pun intended
<Tommy2k4> looks like theyre already in the right place
<Healot> by the way, it's third party, the company isn't linux friendly, and I hate whiners
<Tommy2k4> jeez all i wanna do is watch some porn b4 i go to bed
<Tommy2k4> looks like ill have to boot into windows
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: I haven't run into any wmv's that won't play yet.
<Tommy2k4> ill get it working tomorrow
<Tommy2k4> its 2.30am
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: of course I did mine a little diff, I downloaded straight from mplayers site and untarred to codecs dir.
<bernier> no it's 9:30 pm :P
<Tommy2k4> but first where to i set preferred applications
<Tommy2k4> do*
<dj_perl> Hello, does anyone know how to get amaroK or kaffeine to produce any sound? I get system sounds, but no sounds from media players. Mixer settings look ok.
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: there are a few ways, you can open konqueror and go to settings and set applications there, or you can right click an icon in konqueror, go to properties, then click the little wrench icon.
<Tommy2k4> and how come when i right click on a program to click close the click also goes through to gaim and clicks the invite button
<bernier> !tell dj_perl about restricted modules
<LeeJunFan> Tommy2k4: I dunno about that one.
<dj_perl> bernier, restricted modules?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tommy2k4> i had massive problems with the manual partitioner in the installer
<Tommy2k4> ill prolly submit them as bugs tomorrow
<bernier> !tell dj_perl about restricted formats
<Healot> well that;s not for mp3 only... it solves most of your multimedia madness
<Tommy2k4> time for windows
<Tommy2k4> cya tomorrow ppl
* bernier vomits
<Healot> his tomorrow or my tomorrow?
<dj_perl> thanks
<Healot> dj_perl: notes on amarok
<Healot> change the output device to auto
<KuLover> Why is it that my my harddrive, when not mounted, shows files. and when mounted, doesnt show files? Anyonw have this problem?
<dj_perl> KuLover, do you have files at the mount point?
<KuLover> Yes
<dj_perl> KuLover, so it's possible that the device you're trying to mount has no files. But the mountpoint where you're trying to mount it, does have files. That would explain it.
<jason> Hello
<ChefWill> anyone know of a kde applet that will allow you to click on a window thats locked up to kill it?
<KuLover> That must be it..
<RadiantFire> ChefWill: hit ctrl+alt+esc
<RadiantFire> same effect
<jason> Anyone in here help a newbi with Adept problem?
<boolka> Does anyone have  Intel 2200 B/G built in wifi card on a laptop and got it working? ( It sees the AP, but wont connect)
<KuLover> dj_perl How would I set a drive to mount as root to where Me, the user can write files to it?
<erov> usually the web may be a LOT more helpful as these same questions are asked frequently.. they are quite easy to solve though
<jason> I'm a newb trying to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 with Adept
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions
<apokryphos> jason: check there
<bojan> my sound isnt working after upgrading to dapper =[
<jason> Thanks..
<bojan> everything looks ok, except I dont have /proc/sound
<apokryphos> bojan: alsamixer in terminal -- anything muted?
<bojan> but my sound card is listed in lspci
<bojan> headphone is muted
<apokryphos> PCM and Main both high and up?
<bojan> Tone
<bojan> master is nice
<bojan> PCM is good
<bojan> i've tried turning all of them up in Kmix
<crimsun_> you shouldn't have /proc/sound. It's /proc/asound.
<apokryphos> hm, ok. I've heard one or two others have this problem; I recommend checking launchpad
<crimsun_> I need the output from ``asoundconf list && amixer'' on pastebin
<bojan> ls /proc/asound returns: card0  cards  devices  hwdep  Live  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version
<bojan> ls /proc/asound/cards returns: /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun_> seriously, I'm kinda busy, so please provide the info I asked for, thanks.
<dj_perl> KuLover, enable the rw option while mounting.
<bojan> sorry i miseed your line
<KuLover> dj_perl Im not familiar with enableing rw, how is this done?
<KuLover> is it a line in fstab?
<ChefWill> anyone know how to get media control to work with xmms?
<dj_perl> mount -o rw
<KuLover> How can I edit fstab to do this?
<bojan> result of asoundconf list && amixer is at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/709885
<crimsun_> bojan: amixer set 'IEC958 Optical Raw' off && amixer set 'Front' on && amixer set 'Wave' 80%,80%,on,on
<crimsun_> (-> phone)
<bojan> ok it seems to work
<bojan> can i ask what did that do exactly
<bojan> ?
<dj_perl> KuLover, Edit the /etc/fstab and add rw to the options column.
<bojan> like what do IEC985 Optical Raw, Front and Wave refer to? because in my KMix, Wave Center, Wave LFE and Wave Surround are still @ 0..?
<ChefWill> anyone have an applet they use to control xmms from panel?
<ChefWill> (besides xmms-kde applet)
<bojan> where do u change kdm theme? also is it possible to change resolution of the login screen?
<ChefWill> look in system settings from k menu
<KuLover> dj_perl Thank You very much for your help. I looked on "http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html" and learned that "defaults" contains "rw" as a defualt as well as the settings i would like. I think I wil use defaults
<dj_perl> You're very welcome. :)
<bojan> i did and i cant find it in there? which category is it in?
<ChefWill> appearance
<dj_perl> Ok, where do I find those mp3 codecs again? I'm using Adept to search universe and multiverse repositories. Nada.
<KuLover> dj_perl One more question.. how do I find the device name? (Eg: /dev/sdc/)
<dj_perl> The device name for?
<KuLover> dj_perl A hard drive
<dj_perl> ls -al /dev/hd*
<dj_perl> ?
<bojan> In appearance there is: COlors, Fonts, GTK Styles, Icons, Style, and Window decoration.  Nothing about kdm as far as I can see =[
<bojan> am i dumb?
<RawSewage> how do you install programs on Linux again
<RawSewage> taht arent in the repos
<RawSewage> sunbird-0.3a2.en-US.linux-i686
<RawSewage> sunbird-0.3a2.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<RawSewage> how do I install that
<KuLover> RawSewage Unpack it to where you would like it to be installed to, then run ./sunbird
<RawSewage> KuLover, ty
<KuLover> If it doesnt open, run it in terminal and see what libs it requires, then download the packages that contain those libs from the repos
<KuLover> Your very welcome
<ChefWill> dj_perl: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ChefWill> er
<ChefWill> libxine-extracodecs
<RawSewage> KuLover, it worked, thx
<KuLover> Your very welcome :)
<dj_perl> Can't find libxine-extracodecs in any repository.
<KuLover> dj_perl If you still cant get it to work, look here http://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats there is all the info you will need to get it working :)
<KuLover> dj_perl , You have to enable the correct repos before you will see those packages, check that link, it tells you how
<dj_perl> KuLover, Checked that link. Enabled *all* repositories. Installed libarts1-xine, and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly . Still no sound in amaroK
<ChefWill> anyone know why i get a bunch of error messages when i open up /etc/network/interfaces in terminal?
<ChefWill> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<ChefWill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15737
<ChefWill> when i 'sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces'
<EvilIdler> Use kdesu to run graphical programs, sudo for console
<KuLover> dj_perl have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<KuLover> The one you doenlaoded is for Ubuntu
<ChefWill> i get even more errors if i do that EvilIdler
<KuLover> You will need the libxine-extracodecs package (Kubuntu)
<KuLover> You still with us dj?
<dj_perl> Yes
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: What are the error messages?
<KuLover> Yeah.. just try that.. see what happens
<dj_perl> Can't find it in any repository.
<KuLover> Oh.. I see..
<ChefWill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15737 are the one from sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<KuLover> You are on Kubuntu rute?
<KuLover> rite?*
<dj_perl> Yes
<KuLover> And you've followed this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: What do you get with kdesu kate?
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: these: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15738
<dj_perl> well, that's for kubuntu 5. i'm on 6.06, using Adept.
<KuLover> For this part, its the same thing.. the only difference it the URL
<soundmaster80> is the alternative install the same install as we have been used to?
<KuLover> Just enable main/restricted/univers/multiverse on the similar urls as shown in the guidand you should be fine
<soundmaster80> I'm looking at dl'ing either the desktop CD or the alternative install
<apokryphos> soundmaster80: /msg ubotu faq
<apokryphos> lists the distinction
<KuLover> Your used to the alternate, sound master.
<KuLover> The desktop CD is the new one.
<soundmaster80> ah
<soundmaster80> glad it's not going anywhere
<KuLover> :)
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Have you used Automatix recently?
<ChefWill> ? no
<ChefWill> i just installed last night
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Good. All I can find about the error message is related to people destroying their systems with Automatix, though :P
<ChefWill> ;/
<ChefWill> brb
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Could you also paste your xorg.conf?
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: xorg.conf you say?
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Yes
<EvilIdler> I dunno what that message *actually* means; it could be from any library KDE relies on :/
<Pizmar> Hi
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15739
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Ah, as I suspected :)
<dj_perl> Yeah!!! It worked! Thanks very much KuLover.
<ChefWill> ?
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: I see THREE (3) entries for a Wacom tablet :)
<ChefWill> ?
<ChefWill> i dont have a wacom tablet
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: If you don't have a drawing tablet, delete all three entries :)
<KuLover> Your welcome dj_perl! :)
<KuLover> Glad it worked for ya!
<ChefWill> wonder how they got there
<Pizmar> So, my .mp3s and such.... When I double click them, the respective media player(bmp) opens them, but says something like "cannot play this format"
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Sometimes the hardware detection is a bit..optimistic ;)
<ChefWill> i still get the errors
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: You need to exit X completely, restart KDM
<ChefWill> ah ye
<ChefWill> s
<ChefWill> brb again :P
<Pizmar> Also, xmms wont work at all
<KuLover> dj_perl, gotta go. see ya
<EvilIdler> Pizmar: There are at least two more recent projects based on XMMS. beep-media-player is one of them
<ChefWill> whatd you say EvilIdler
<Pizmar> whats the other?
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Nothing yet. But if you still have errors, I'll say "AAARGH!" ;)
<ChefWill> yea i logged out and in and i still have errors
<EvilIdler> Pizmar: I don't remember the name, but Beep works fine for me
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: What errors now?
<Pizmar> well...
<Pizmar> When I double click my mp3s(or choose open with bmp) bmp opens them, but says something like "cannot play this format"
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15740
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Did you delete all three device entries?
<ChefWill> i think so
<ChefWill> uea
<EvilIdler> Pizmar: Have you installed the packages for those restricted formats?
<Pizmar> yea
<ChefWill> EvilIdler:  my xorgconf now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15741
<Pizmar> It works if I drag the file into the playlist.
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: There's an entry for Synaptics Touchpad, too
<ChefWill> i have one of those
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Using both mouse and pad?
<ChefWill> no
<ChefWill> never had a mouse
<ChefWill> wait i should take this out shouldnt i?
<EvilIdler> Pizmar: Odd. Dunno where to configure that :/
<ChefWill> 	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents" InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<ChefWill> InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: The mouse section is probably what you need to take out. Those core events are probably useful for drawing programs
<ChefWill> lemme logout
<ChefWill> god
<ChefWill> took all that stuff out and its still doing it
<EvilIdler> Ugh!
<ChefWill> i took all of that crap out
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Perhaps reconfiguring X can fix it, other than that I dunno
<ChefWill> how do i find out what device 168 is
<winbond> can anyone tell me how has the 64bit drivers changed from the 32bit?  or have they pretty much stayed the same, how was it designed to work on 64bit?
<EvilIdler> Dunno. The device errors can most likely be ignored, anyway, but if the program doesn't start at all, there's something else you can try
<winbond> anyone using 64bit kubuntu?
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Open a konsole and try 'xhost localhost', then run 'kdesu kate'
<ChefWill> it starts
<ChefWill> but its just whyyy are all those happening
<ChefWill> same
<CheeseBurgerMan> winbond: I am, why?
<winbond> CheeseBurgerMan: i just wanna know how its working
<winbond> im about to install it
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: If you run a few Gnome programs from a console, you'll see far more warnings/failures than that ;)
<ChefWill> well i always ran gedit from it and never got errors
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: There are some that give pagefulls of warnings. Even programs I make and ensure all data is available for can come up with a bunch of warnings :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> winbond: Well, it's works for what I need it to do. :)
<ChefWill> yea oh well
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Some warnings merely exist to inform you of missing features, not broken features
<ChefWill> i guess ill just concentrate on stuff that doesnt work
<RawSewage> how can I configure Konqueror so when I right click a folder, it gives me the option to add all mp3 in that folder to amarok playlist
<ChefWill> you know how i can not make kdewallet prompt for pass everytime kmail starts?
<winbond> CheeseBurgerMan: what do u need it to do?
<winbond> CheeseBurgerMan: can i watch porn in 64bits at least?
<CheeseBurgerMan> winbond: Don't watch videos on here, I've heard not, but haven't really looked into it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't use really use my computer for videos -- that's what the TV's for. ;)
<winbond> CheeseBurgerMan: is it stable at least?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes, it's stable.
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Actually, removing the core events options from xorg.conf should remove those warnings
<winbond> alrighty , im gonna give it a go
<ChefWill> i did
<ChefWill> well from the tablet and mouse
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Did you ctrl-alt-backspace to really exit X?
<CheeseBurgerMan> winbond: OK. Enjoy. :)
<winbond> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<ChefWill> i logged out
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Remove the ones at the bottom of the xorg.conf
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: Logging out is not restarting X
<RawSewage> nm, I figured it out
<winbond> whats that mod that will make the menu icons enlarge when you hover a pointer over it?
<ChefWill> hrm, less errors now EvilIdler
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15744
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: If you have scim installed, try removing it
<chavo> ChefWill, is that running kde apps with sudo?
<ChefWill> yea
<chavo> I think scim removes kubuntu-desktop
<EvilIdler> kubuntu-desktop is just a dependency package
<chavo> I know
<gman_> I'm trying to use adept updater but get an error "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Any ideas?
<ChefWill> scim isnt installed EvilIdler
<gman_> using dapper
<ChefWill> ah no errors with kdesu EvilIdler :)
<EvilIdler> Woo
<ChefWill> now help me figure out how to not have kdewallet prompt me everytime kontact or kmail starts :P
<chavo> ChefWill, I did it, but forgot how :(
<EvilIdler> I don't use that :P
<EvilIdler> Too paranoid.
<ChefWill> cause having kmail remember my password is pointless if i have to enter it for kde wallet
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: go into kdewallet, tell it to use a blank password
<winbond> what can i use to do a md5 check in kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..
<chavo> winbond, md5sum filename
<CaBlGuY> anyone know of a decent alt. distro I can use to install on my windows drive..
<chavo> CaBlGuY, alt?
<winbond> nice, ty
<CaBlGuY> yea, alternate distro
<CaBlGuY> I got Ubuntu on this drive already...
<chavo> have you tried any others?
<CaBlGuY> I'm not returning to windowz and lookin for somethin I can put on that drive
<CaBlGuY> chavo: I have. Suse 10.1 but I don't like it.. and Arklinux but it crashes..
<chavo> I was going to suggest suse, I treid it too but it wasn't the same
<CaBlGuY> chavo:  nope, and support sux..
<chavo> well there's fedora core or mandriva for the newvie type distros
<CaBlGuY> I really like Ubuntu but, I already got it on here..  I like to switch it up every once in a while anyway...
<chavo> newbie
<CaBlGuY> have u used Gentoo??
<chavo> no
<chavo> I've used a lot of distros, my first was redhat 5.0
<CaBlGuY> I've heard some good stuff about it but I can't ever get it to install right..  :/
<winbond> try linspire
<CaBlGuY> WUSSAT?
<CaBlGuY> !linspire
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> Hmm :/
<winbond> google
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<ChefWill> aw man
<ChefWill> dont you hate when you accientally extract a file containing a bunch of files to desktop instead of to a folder on desktop :P
<winbond> yup that sucks
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<CaBlGuY> yep, not good..
<CaBlGuY> u should be payin closer attention..  ;)
<ChefWill> :P
<ChefWill> im watching tv
<winbond> especially when you have 100 files in the zip file
<ChefWill> mythbusters
<Hobbsee> haha yeah - then you just use the console to move them all back :P
<ChefWill> winbond: try 500~
<winbond> yeah , not good
<CaBlGuY> join #freespire
<CaBlGuY> oops..  :p
<ChefWill> why does kbear crash whenever you try and move/copy a file :(
<ChefWill> its such a nicely designed program - yet it cant to essentials
<CaBlGuY> Hmm   dunno about any kbear there ChefWill saawwwree..
<ChefWill> its a ncie program but it wont let you download or move/copy ANY files
<ChefWill> it crashes
<CaBlGuY> what is it exactly?
<chavo> well how nice is it if it doesn't do it's job :P
<CaBlGuY> LOL good point chavo..
<winbond> ChefWill: is there anything that starts with K that doesnt randomly crash?
<CaBlGuY> LOL  @ winbond..  now THAT'S FUNNY...
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: i've never had kbear crash - did you run it thru gdb?
<ChefWill> ?
<LeeJunFan> winbond: they don't crash they krash!
<winbond> well , i just go the Kget , been using it only for like 4 hours and i had prabably 5 crashes, average 1 an hour i guess,  pretty bad ratio
<ChefWill> Hobbsee: ?
<winbond> krash and burn , maybe the 64bit os wil be better
<CaBlGuY> hehe   Kkkkkeeeeerraaaassh...
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: install gdb, type gdb kbear, enter, run, and then do the same thing that you were doing to make it crash before
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<ChefWill> hrmm
<Hobbsee> if it's SIGSEIV'ing anyway, you can copy the backtrace, and file a bug report
<ChefWill> ill love you if this fixes it Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it wont, but it might give some indication to what is wrong...
<ChefWill> a lot of people have told me same problem
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: is there a bug report?
<winbond> is anyone here running software raid0?
<ChefWill> hold on running thru gdb
<ChefWill> WARNING: KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file kbeartoolsplugin.rc
<ChefWill> WARNING: KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file kbearsitemanagerui.rc
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ChefWill> kbear isnt in production anymore i dont think
<ChefWill> KCrash: Application 'kbear' crashing...
<ChefWill> Signal 11 SIGSEGV
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: you might want to add it to the end of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kbear/+bug/29915
<Hobbsee> that whole error thing that you get
<ChefWill> no real error
<Hobbsee> oh, which version of kbear is this?
<ChefWill> um
<ChefWill> i just dl'd lemme look
<ChefWill> 2.1
<Ertain> Even though I've set up "sudoers", I still have to type in my password (under kdesu) just to use Adept.
<Sc[_] tt> greetings all
<Healot> hello kubuntuans
<Sc[_] tt> ummm, can i mount my linux partition from winblows?
<Sc[_] tt> hi Healot
<AngryElf> how do i switch window managers?
<Healot> Windows, you mean? Sc[_] tt?
<Hobbsee> Sc[_] tt: yeah, there's a driver, or use explore2fs
<Sc[_] tt> yes Healot
<Healot> by default, no, but there are lots of 3rd party applications to do that
<chavo> Sc[_] tt, it can be done yes
<Healot> for example, Partition Magic 8.0
<Healot> Rlinux etc...
<Sc[_] tt> k chavo, and thanks hobbsee i'll look that up
<Sc[_] tt> thanks Healot
<chavo> the driver gave me bluescreens though
<Ertain> How can I just use Adept without having to type in my password?  I've set up sudoers and that didn't help.
<Sc[_] tt> i've heard and read explore2fs is stable, i just couldn't remember name
<Sc[_] tt> hopefully i'll be rid of windows totally as soon as i get a few little apps working on linux
<Sc[_] tt> then there will be a huge party
<chavo> Sc[_] tt, explore2fs works well
<Healot> btw
<Ertain> No know knows about using "sudoers" and "kdesu"?  Figures.  I can never find people who know what I need. :-(
<Healot> sudoers is the file for the user/group that can use "sudo"
<Healot> kdesu is the graphical "su" for KDE, typically to run KDE GUI application
<Sc[_] tt> Ertain: i've found that when i ask, sometimes people are actually spending a lot of looking for the answer for me... try to be patient, people here go way above and beyond to try to help
<Sc[_] tt> lot of *time
<Ertain> I wonder how to set up kdesu.  On to the manual.
<winbond> i think there should be more projects to consolidate developers of the same kind of programs to make one or 2 good ones in each category instead of 20 apps that do same thing and suk
* Ertain looks at kdesu's manual.
<Ertain> Oh, how right you are, winbond.
<Healot> Ertain: man sudoers
<chavo> I think people should be free to do whatever they want
<chavo> especially when writing free software
<Ertain> Trouble is, it's either because the people don't have enough time, the project isn't that important, or people are just too egotistical to help the project.
<Healot> what project?
<Ertain> Any project.
<winbond> yeah , im not saying anything against free , but lets get organized and put out something that rockz
<Healot> join one if you like, Ertain
<Ertain> You're right, winbond.  But it's quite hard to do this stuff.  Usually the people need the know-how and the will to help.
<Sc[_] tt> have a good night all, thanks for the suggestion, i found what i needed
<AngryElf> guys, in installed kubuntu desktop and it seemed to work out alright, when I first boot up the login screen works fine, but if I log out from a session it goes black and I can't do anything....crtl+alt+f1/2/3... doesn't do anything either
<AngryElf> any ideas?
<KaiserSuse> AngryElf: what's your graphics chipset/card?
<winbond> ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<AngryElf> ATI
<AngryElf> it worked fine with gnome
<winbond> did youget the fglrx drivers?
<AngryElf> do i have to do it again for KDE?
<winbond> dont know byt maybe you should reconfigure the x server
<AngryElf> isn't the X server independent of kdm/gdm kde/gnome?
<chavo> AngryElf, yes
<AngryElf> so it's probably not the X server?
<chavo> no
<KaiserSuse> AngryElf: and your box still answers on the network? Like ping?
<AngryElf> er....i dunno
<AngryElf> didn't try that
<winbond> its something to do with the video driver i think
<winbond> my ati card also crashes a lot when i log out
<AngryElf> i'll check the ping thing....i'll probably have to reboot
<AngryElf> brb
<KaiserSuse> AngryElf: and how do you recover from the blank screen?
<winbond> i just reset the pc
<AngryElf> so last we chatted i was in 1024x728, and I logged out and everything was fine.....log back in, switch to what'd i'd prefer (and shouldn't have problems with) 1280x1024, log out and get my blank screen
<AngryElf> this time I logged in -- kicker crashed, try to start it up manually and it crashes again
<AngryElf> and to whoever asked it -- I fix the black screen by a hard reset
<obscurite> is anyone here connecting to a hidden 802.11b network with an atheros wifi card?
<obscurite> (on dapper preferably)
<KaiserSuse> AngryElf: and how do you change resolutions?
<AngryElf> kcontrol
<AngryElf> er, no i dont
<AngryElf> whatever the system settings is on the K menu, which I can't get to now cause i dont have a panel cause kicker is dead
<AngryElf> and i'm not all that familiar with kde yet to remeber what it's called
<Hobbsee> system settings, or kcontrol
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: kicker died?
<AngryElf> system settings?
<Hobbsee> try alt+f2, kicker
<AngryElf> yes, kicker is currently dead
<AngryElf> tried that
<AngryElf> dies again
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> define "dies" - did it freeze, or just disappear
<AngryElf> crashed - KDE crash handler popped up
<AngryElf> backtrace doesn't show much
<AngryElf> #27 0xb7f12362 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so
<AngryElf> #28 0xb7c84ea2 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<AngryElf> #29 0x080483b1 in ?? ()
<Hobbsee> mmm okay.  weird
<KaiserSuse> AngryElf: have you customized much your KDE? You could always delete ~/.kde and start over
<AngryElf> last 3 lines
<Hobbsee> use pastebin for it
<AngryElf> yea, it's all blue and sweet, yea sorry
<AngryElf> you want the whole thing?
<AngryElf> it's much the same, no errors
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: yeah, we'll see if it makes sense
<AngryElf> http://pastebin.com/710030
<AngryElf> what's the command to open a terminal?
<chavo> konaole
<chavo> konsole
<chavo> woops
<AngryElf> what command opens system settings?
<chavo> AngryElf, do this in konsole -> KDEHOME=~/kdetes kicker
<AngryElf> got my bottom panel back up
<chavo> systemsettings
<AngryElf> but it's not configed the way I had it
<chavo> AngryElf, that gave you a whole new configuration, so it's default
<chavo> I think it may be one of the applets crashing kicker
<AngryElf> is that a temporary thing, or will it reset to my old config
<chavo> yes it's temporary
<AngryElf> brb
<chavo> you can always do that instead or removing your .kde folder
<Hobbsee> eek, no idea
<chavo> it's either an applet or maybe an app in the sytray
<AngryElf> k, switched to 1152x864, logged out, nothin -- ping/ssh to this box works across the network -- rebooted, kicker didn't die at this resolutiion
<chavo> wierd
<AngryElf> nothin = blank screen, can't do anything
<AngryElf> weird
<AngryElf> :)
<chavo> -)
<AngryElf> i bet it totally has to do with the upgrade process
<AngryElf> if i did a fresh install it'd work fine
<AngryElf> is there some config file that controls the resolution of the login screen?
<chavo> no it should use the resolution in xorg.conf
<AngryElf> hmm, how do i switch back to gdm? maybe it's that
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<chavo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<chavo> either one will work
<Ertain> Hello once again, everyone. I'm trying to figure out how to make kdesu remember my password.  Whenever I choose Adept from the menu, kdesu pops up.
<AngryElf> brb
<Hobbsee> Ertain: i'm not sure that you can...
<Hobbsee> unless you were to  log in as root...
<Ertain> Figures. :-(
<winbond> does the ati fglrx driver work with the 64bit kubuntu?
<Healot> yes
<Healot> the same procedure with few exceptions
<winbond> which exceptions?
<Healot> yup
<winbond> im about to install it , wanna make sure i can use it
<Healot> as explained in this
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Healot> winbond: using the stock kernel driver or ATi official installer?
<winbond> the apt-get fglrx
<Healot> ok
<Healot> would be easier then
<winbond> ok , thanks you
<winbond> thank
<winbond> you
<Healot> just follow throughly, missing a step could make you mad :)
<Healot> just ask if problems pop up
<winbond> ok , im off to get this thing installed
<winbond> anyone running software raid0 by any chance?
<NeoChaosX> hey
<NeoChaosX> does anyone know of a way to have seperate views for Konqueror's file browsing and web browsing?
<NeoChaosX> er, seperate windows rather
<ChefWill> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ChefWill> whats the name of flash plugin for dapper?
<NeoChaosX> flashplayer-nonfree
<ChefWill> the one on that man isnt right
<NeoChaosX> they changed the name of the package in dapper for some reason
<Hobbsee> change the wiki then?
<ChefWill> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<NeoChaosX> ChefWill: do you have multiverse enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<NeoChaosX> ?
<ChefWill> yep
<NeoChaosX> did an apt-get update?
<ChefWill> yep
<NeoChaosX> well, that's funny
<NeoChaosX> first off: I was wrong, it should be flashplugin-nonfree
<ChefWill> .l: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<NeoChaosX> That's weird
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: got multiverse enabled?
<ChefWill> what they do
<ChefWill> yessss
<NeoChaosX> You sure? Sounds like you may only have multiverse enabled on a few lines, not all of them
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: pastebin your repos please?   there should be a " multiverse" after every universe
<ChefWill> i promise i have multiverse enabled
<ChefWill> its not there
* Hobbsee knows that there are two choices.  either your specific repos are borked, or the sources.list is wrong.
<Hobbsee> ChefWill: can we check it please?  :P
<ChefWill> you can search for it?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's shown here
<Hobbsee> so it is in the repos - unless yours are out of sync or something
<ChefWill> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ChefWill> something musta messed up my sources
<AngryElf> i'm sorry to say this, but insatlling kubuntu-desktop has calused a world of hurt -- how do i get rid of it
<AngryElf> maybe one day i'll try out a fresh install, but i dont want to bother with this :(
<ChefWill> fresh install is only way to go imo
<AngryElf> usually is
<AngryElf> obviously removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't do the trick.....what will?
<EvilIdler> Upgrade worked for me, then upgrade to 3.5.3
<ChefWill> AngryElf:  log out click session options change to gnome
<AngryElf> ugh, i can't log out
<ChefWill> why
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: removing libqt3-mt
<AngryElf> hence "world of hurt"
<ChefWill> fresh install ;)
<EvilIdler> ctrl-alt-backspace
<AngryElf> good question
<Hobbsee> AngryElf: or just reinstall, either way.  upgrades sometimes work, sometimes dont.
<AngryElf> thanx Hobbsee, i appreciate your help :)
<ChefWill> any idea how id get kwallet to stop prompting me for pass for kmail/kontact everytime i load it?
<AngryElf> i'm in gdm + gnome now and still can't log out from a session and get a working login page -- i hope this works
<billy2willy> k, so I already have an install and I'm at a loss as to how to tell the partitioner on the live cd how to use the drives I have..
<billy2willy> and how come there isn't a reiserfs option for formatting?
<billy2willy> lame...
<EvilIdler> Reiser took ages to mount for me, so I switched to JFS
<billy2willy> yah, but I don't care how long it takes if it's a file server.
<billy2willy> I just want to tell the installer to use the partitions I already have an use reiserfs... this is pretty lame guys...
<EvilIdler> I had the option in Breezy, so it's strange if Reiser has gone missing in Dapper
<billy2willy> the installer is a livecd now.
<billy2willy> how do I force the livecd to use the good ole blue ncurses installer?
<defrysk> download the alternative cd
<defrysk> and use that
<billy2willy> oh wait. maybe this isn't as sucky as I thought.
<billy2willy> it's not obvious the the mount points are set on the following page. just looks like I'm destroying my partitions. that should all be on one page.
<Healot> ChefWill: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list file :)
<ChefWill> ...
<ChefWill> kinda hard when you leave right after you ask
<ChefWill> + i fixed it like 20min ago
<EvilIdler> Remote closed = something crashed/net dropped etc.
<orient2000> I did try to edit sources.list but it said I do not have permision to write. I am the only user. Where can I change my permision?
<EvilIdler> orient2000: sudo is your friend, or kdesu
<defrysk> orient2000, use sudo
<defrysk> !tell orient2000 about sudo
<orient2000> How should I use sudo?
<orient2000> defrysk: thanks for tip.
<ChefWill> EvilIdler: where you talking to me?
<ChefWill> said just left on mine
<EvilIdler> ChefWill: I see messages in parenthesis with a more specific quit reason on everyone
<EvilIdler> IRC has a hundred ways to say "linkdead" :)
<nomad111> hi all just installed kubuntu
<TheHighChild> hi nomad111
<nomad111> i was wondering if i can use a second monitor
<nomad111> and extend my desktop to it
<nomad111> can i do that in kubuntu
<TheHighChild> nomad111: Sorry, I can't help you there. I am pretty sure the wiki or the forums have something on it
<nomad111> ok how do u install programs is it: sudo apt-get install <program>
<EvilIdler> That would be Xinerama or something, wouldn't it?
<Hawkwind> nomad111: If you have an Nvidia card you can do twinview with the nvidia drivers
<nomad111> i got a crappy intel onboard graphics car
<nomad111> card*
<Hawkwind> Then no
<nomad111> lol
<EvilIdler> Can your *hardware* do dual monitors?
<Hawkwind> No onboard can
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> i can do it windows
<Hawkwind> nomad111: You have two monitor hookups ?
<Lesiuk> welcome ;)
<nomad111> im using a laptop with a serial port
<nomad111> and i hav a crt monitor
<Hawkwind> nomad111: You'd have to find intel drivers, and that's going to be tough
<nomad111> lol i kno wat u mean
<nomad111> does any1 kno of a mathematical program called matlab by the way
<Healot> it's at intel.com
<TheHighChild> nomad111: 1: You need to have dual video outputs. 2: You have to have the drivers to support that under linux
<nomad111> ye i kno dont worry about its useless anyway
<TheHighChild> nomad111: Matlab is going to cost you a lot of loot
<nomad111> i kno
<nomad111> there was one program i used called octave
<nomad111> it was free
<nomad111> but in fedora
<EvilIdler> A student copy of Matlab isn't too expensive
<nomad111> i dunno wat there is in ubuntu/debian
<nomad111> im not actually look for matlab im looking for octave
<TheHighChild> sudo apt-get install octave
<TheHighChild> use adept if you want a gui
<TheHighChild> Also, you may need to enable some repos to get it
<nomad111> doesnt exist
<nomad111> ahh yes repos
<TheHighChild> hold on, I'll look a bit
<nomad111> where is synaptic lol
<nomad111> im completely new to this os
<TheHighChild> nomad111: Octave is in the Universe
<nomad111> where is synaptic or watever
<nomad111> where do i enable repos
<TheHighChild> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<TheHighChild> I don't know anything about synaptic, sorry
<nomad111> lol this is ubuntu wiki doesnt completely relate to kubuntu
<TheHighChild> Everything about Kubuntu and Ubuntu are the same except for the windowing system
<EvilIdler> Kubuntu uses Ubuntu repositories.
<TheHighChild> Aside from KDE for Kubuntu and Gnome for Ubuntu, there is no difference
<Healot> it's not even a fork
<TheHighChild> You can probably install synaptic also if you want
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> good morning :D
<TheHighChild> hey exceswater
<orient2000> How can I open private chanel to talk to someone?
<TheHighChild> You can do /msg <name> but only if you're registered
<Healot> to open a private query window
<Healot> type /query $nickname message
<orient2000> query Healot testing001
<orient2000> query $Healot test001
<EvilIdler> If you're using a reasonably modern IRC client, a simple /msg does the trick in a separate window
<orient2000> nothing
<TheHighChild> orient2000: You need a forward slash '/query TheHighChild test' without the apostraphes
<Healot> or just click right on the nick list, there should be a query menu
<orient2000> I do not have nick list on a right, I used to before.
<TheHighChild> What client are you using?
<exceswater> hello back
<orient2000> Konversation
<exceswater> who can tell me some nice mods for wolfenstein et
<TheHighChild> exceswater: GLAD YOU ASKED
<TheHighChild> Hold one one sec
<exceswater> :d
<TheHighChild> exceswater: ETpub is the going standard right now. It's a good pub mod. ETpro is a comp mod and pretty serious. I like being a pubstar so I play etpub
<exceswater> :D
<TheHighChild> exceswater: A couple of friends have made a mod called No Quarter, we are Beta testing now. Additional weapons, etc
<TheHighChild> double as many classes
<exceswater> etpub is a mod i understand :D ?
<TheHighChild> yes
<exceswater> one stupid question
<exceswater> :D
<TheHighChild> Or do you mena a full conversion mod like real combar elite?
<exceswater> is there a mod what doesn't need to be played online ?
<exceswater> something like counter strike.... to add bots ... or single player ?
<TheHighChild> no single player.
<TheHighChild> Some servers have bots, We have one up now
<chavo> exceswater, there's omnibot and another one. but I've never tried them
<TheHighChild> but they suck
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> i found etpub
<TheHighChild> orient2000: on the right side of Konversation, make sure you didn't pull the bar all the way to the right,
<TheHighChild> are you new to ET exceswater?
<exceswater> i am new to linux :d
<exceswater> and to et "D
<TheHighChild> ET is Win/Mac/Tux
<TheHighChild> nice
<TheHighChild> You might undergo some sound problems
<TheHighChild> but they can be worked out
<TheHighChild> Do you have a microphone?
<orient2000> I did not.
<exceswater> i have :D
<exceswater> until no... no problems... with et
<TheHighChild> orient2000: press ctrl + H
<exceswater> only when i had to install
<exceswater> :d
<TheHighChild> exceswater: Want me to take you under my wing and make you barrel?
<exceswater> i am so noob
<exceswater> yup :D
<orient2000> Names are there thanks.
<TheHighChild> You want to get Teamspeak and we can chat?
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> tell me the link
<exceswater> and how to install it :d
<TheHighChild> np orient2000 I just learned myself. I am new to IRC
<TheHighChild> exceswater: http://goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads&id=2a
<orient2000> 02:28]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) I guess I have to register. thanks a lot. Have a nice day. James.
<TheHighChild> orient2000: registering is very easy, check it out
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> i am downloading it right now
<exceswater> tell me how can i install that mod
<exceswater> etpub
<exceswater> i downloaded it
<TheHighChild> ok, where do you want to install this to?
<TheHighChild> Where have you installed ET?
<exceswater> in home/user/games/wolfenstein
<exceswater> something like that
<exceswater> i have to unzip it to same folder ?>
<TheHighChild> exceswater:  in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory? or what you said?
<TheHighChild> Do you use the command line?
<TheHighChild> That's what I use and can best give instructions on
<TheHighChild> it's pretty easy, like 4 commands or less
<exceswater> i unziped it in the same directory where et in installed :D
<exceswater> is that ok ?
<TheHighChild> should be fine. Hopefully it's in your $PATH
<exceswater> it's there
<exceswater> now i wait to have teamspeak
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> it's 70%
<exceswater> :D
<TheHighChild> ok, if it's unzipped. Open up konsole and cd to the directory you've unzipped it
<exceswater> k
<TheHighChild> 70%?
<exceswater> k
<TheHighChild> What does 70% mean?
<exceswater> you are talking about et mod or TEAM SPEAK
<exceswater> download for team speak is 90 % ok
<exceswater> it has 10 %  more and it's done
<exceswater> :D
<TheHighChild> oh ok
<exceswater> for etpub
<exceswater> if it's not any more command
<exceswater> i think i just have to install it from the game
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> ok
<exceswater> team speak done
<exceswater> one little thing
<TheHighChild> are you registered on freenode exceswater?
<exceswater> tell me how can i make a shortcut to a program on my desktop in kubuntu
<exceswater> i am registered
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> come to prv
<TheHighChild> in konsole you can 'cd' into ~/Desktop and type 'ln -s /location/of/the/file/you/want/to/link'
<orient2000> I just wanted you to know thay sell Ubuntu wine in Toronto. It cost 11.00 c$. It is wine from South Africa. I hope you find it interesting. Have a nice day. James.
<CaptainMorgan_> ooh la la - breezy gave me so many headaches... kubuntu dapper makes it easy
<CaptainMorgan_> wireless is a beaut
<hangfire> does anyone have problems getting the "edit bookmarks" to work in Konversation IRC client?
<nixternal> works for me hangfire
<CaptainMorgan_> what exactly do you bookmark? urls?
<hangfire> nix- dang, I might have to uninstall/reinstall then
<hangfire> no, the bookmarks for IRC channels
<TheHighChild> a bit drastic eh hangfire?
<hangfire> well I have to clean out my bookmarks
<CaptainMorgan_> what do you have bookmarked?
<CaptainMorgan_> channels?
<hangfire> yes, my fav IRC channels
<CaptainMorgan_> I don't get the point of the bookmark in a Irc... oh..
<hangfire> thats why I like Konvesation, its a good simple IRC client
<CaptainMorgan_> pretty satisfied here too
<TheHighChild> my options for adding bookmarks are greyed out
<hangfire> so you can switch IRC channels fast, you dont have to type them into the command line
<FHX> Could someone help? My Kubuntu won't recognize/read any USB devices plugged in
<FHX> With the exception of the mouse and keyboard
<FHX> =_=
<CaptainMorgan_> hmm I don't usually switch in and out....I usually have a the autoconnect to my top 10-15
<_keffo> Oy people..  Any suggestions why the desktop is unresponsive? There is nothing there, and rightclicking does nada..?
<CaptainMorgan_> any more than that I can't keep track..
<FHX> o.O anybody know how I can fix this stupid USB problem?
<_keffo> unresponsive might have been a bad choice of word.. 'disabled' might fit better :)
<FHX> .___.
<word> _keffo: Meh...stop saying word ;p
<_keffo> word up
<Healot> define "stupid"
<ChefWill> anyone got a min to help me figure out whats wrong with my wifi? :o
<hangfire> you might have your desktop locked
<CaptainMorgan_> my wireless is working word!
<ChefWill> mines nto
<ChefWill> not sure why either
<word> CaptainMorgan_: yay
<_keffo> hangfire: how? desktop icons are enabled if that's what u mean
<hangfire> well if you click the log out window there is a lock screen option
<_keffo> hangfire: It's a fresh install too, done nothing more than update, no reboot yet, for example
<hangfire> maybe you clicked that by mistake
<_keffo> no, everything works fine, except the desktop 'surface' is dead.
<hangfire> oh
<ChefWill> my wifi card has extensions in iwconfig, yet t doesnt seem to be working
<_keffo> nothing in /desktop/ ends up there, and no rightclick, and also no selection-rect etc.
<CaptainMorgan_> ChefWill: mine worked magically through WLan assistant
<hangfire> keffo, do you have any programs running in the background? type ps into your console
<ChefWill> lucky
<ChefWill> mines showing up what appears to be right, its just not working
<_keffo> hangfire: and?
<_keffo> hangfire: pretty empty I'd say
<hangfire> ok, then its not a background process
<_keffo> Like I said, i've installed, updated, then konversation is all i've done. :)
<CaptainMorgan_> that's what i said too... there's more to it.. keep digging
<_keffo> hangfire: Actually, now that I think about it, kdesktop crashed the very first thing after the install... might be related. :)
<RawSewage> tj9991,  we need you idling at #Boringville
<hangfire> wow, a desktop crash, havent heard about that
<Cornellius> no bsod at least
<_keffo> I also get "cpu overload, aborting", when I click Apply, after changing the time.. :)
<Cornellius> cpu overload ??
<RawSewage> tj9991, you there, Champ??
<Cornellius> Man, TiMidity really likes the CPU
<_keffo> All sorts of funky stuff happened when I installed the x64 release on a dualcore athlon too..
<_keffo> brb, gonna restart and see if the desktop wakes up
<CaptainMorgan_> possible to make System Menu/Home Folder a separate link and place it in a panel?
<CaptainMorgan_> err.. so I can place it in a panel?
<hangfire> yes it is
<CaptainMorgan_> how?
<hangfire> go to places menu and right click on the icon
<CaptainMorgan_> 'places' ?
<hangfire> whoops, Im on gnome ubuntu
<hangfire> just right click on the home icon where ever that is on KDE
<CaptainMorgan_> aye... knew how to do it in gnome... if anyone knows please tell... hangfire that doesn't work
<CaptainMorgan_> not in my kde at least...
<kepler> yep, exactly that was the problem. :(
<CaptainMorgan_> right clicking actually opens the place just as the left would
<kepler> I mean :)!
<ChefWill> i just cant seem to get right wifi settings for our network
<hangfire> right click on the desktop toolbar, I think there is an icon config there
<Ashex> how would I go about getting kubuntu to detect a gigabit card I just installed?
<CaptainMorgan_> shoul
<CaptainMorgan_> d
<ChefWill> you talking to me?
<ChefWill> oh awesome, a dead body found 2 miles from me ;o
<word> hmmm...do pretzals go bad?
<CaptainMorgan_> word - no
<word> CaptainMorgan_: Good lol...
<CaptainMorgan_> ChefWill: keep your mouth shut...
<CaptainMorgan_> :)
<ChefWill> not really
<ChefWill> as long as they dont go stale
<ChefWill> dangit, now thers no wifi networks listed
<CaptainMorgan_> omg.. kde's icon list is huge
<mrmist> Hi guys... need some help
<mrmist> I can't remember what small application to use to display all the "input" messages going to "X"...
<mrmist> I need to reconfigure some multimedia keys on my laptop
<mrmist> Anyone remember how ?
<PyroMithrandir> mrmist, xev
<mrmist> PyroMithrandir: Thanks :)
<PyroMithrandir> for X EVents :)
<mrmist> argh
<mrmist> The keys don't show in it...
<PyroMithrandir> ah, that's too bad
<mrmist> what do I do now then ?
<mrmist> Do I need som special drivers for my keyboard ?
<PyroMithrandir> well, google for it, see if you can find any
<PyroMithrandir> but you might just be out of luck
<PyroMithrandir> I've got a couple buttons on my mouse that I can't use because they don't show up in xev
<Ertain> For some strange reason, I have the window contents, but no window decorations.  I don't have minimize buttons, title, nothing.
<Ertain> Btw, I'm using Kubuntu.
<PyroMithrandir> Ertain, you using xgl by chance?
<Ertain> Nope.
<pascal_> Has anybody had any problems with the clock of the computere being set 7 minnutes forward of the real time everytime you restart?
<PyroMithrandir> Ertain, do they come back if you log in and out?
<PyroMithrandir> and do they show up in other accounts?
<mrmist> Thing is though... the volume keys don't work in windows wither
<mrmist> either
<Ertain> Though I was trying to make Skim work.  I looked on their website and tried to follow their directions.
<PyroMithrandir> pascal_, you might want to check your BIOS clock is set 7 minutes ahead
<PyroMithrandir> well, mrmist, I hate to break it to you, but you're probably out of luck
<pascal_> ok, shouldn't kubutu set my BIOS clock automatically though?
<mrmist> PyroMithrandir: hehe.... I know
<mrmist> just wanted to hear anyway
<mrmist> a but sad though
<PyroMithrandir> well, it might, I don't remember, pascal_, but it might not
<PyroMithrandir> mrmist, you can set volume elsewhere
<PyroMithrandir> use kmix
<pascal_> I will check it out. thx
<ChefWill> my wifi hangs on "Activation stage: configuring device"
<ChefWill> itll sit on there for a full minute then just stop and go back to wired ethernet :(
<ChefWill> even if its a network it auto detected
<ChefWill> man
<ChefWill> :(
<CaptainMorgan_> sorry Kopete... going back to gaim
<Healot> heh
<ChefWill> someone help me out? trying to get wifi to work in knetworkmanager
<ChefWill> it shows nearby wifi networks but it wont connect to mine or any others it detects
<kosh> sorry I can't help with that
<pascal_> That did it, but I think it should set it automatically. Didn't breezy set the clock automatically upon startup?
<CaptainMorgan_> ChefWill: that for lan's too?
<CaptainMorgan_> not default in kubuntu, no? you install it?
<ChefWill> yea
<ChefWill> its the best
<ChefWill> i cant get it working though
<ChefWill> it detects all the networks but it wont connect
<ChefWill> it gets stuck at configuring device
<RawSewage> How many hundreds of spam do I have to Bogofilter before 1 spam is filtered
<ChefWill> seems to be a common problem CaptainMorgan_
<ChefWill> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5813.0
<ChefWill> ;(
<ChefWill> exactly whats happening to me
<PyroMithrandir> pascal_, apparently, dapper is still setting it automatically upon startup ;)
<PyroMithrandir> but, I guess you mean setting the bios clock upon shutdown
<pascal_> but, it didn't do that on mine...
<PyroMithrandir> and I don't remember. I know I've had a distro that has done that in the past
<pascal_> breezy said "synchronizing with npt.ubunt....." or something like that when starting up. dapper doesn't do that.
<pascal_> I've been setting the clock through KDE the last couple of days.. but it doesn't set the hardware clock apparently
<ChefWill> your time zone must not be set right
<pascal_> it is... and was only off by seven minuttes.
<pascal_> Now its correct, but my guess is that it will change in the next month or something.
<pascal_> only because I set it manually in the BIOS
<PyroMithrandir> pascal_, open up your date and time and see if the "Set date and time automatically" is checked
<PyroMithrandir> because that's the npt time server syncing thing
<pascal_> it is
<pascal_> you mean in the KDE clock right?
<PyroMithrandir> yea
<pascal_> europe.pool.ntp.org
<pascal_> KDE syncs correctly... but problem was that it wasn't saved to the hardware clock and when I restart the time is off again
<pascal_> except now when I set it manually in the BIOS
<katakombi>  pascal_ what's your computer? a rather new one?
<pascal_> Sempron 2600+
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hello, I'm having a problem installing some software with dapper drake
<pascal_> rather new.. it worked fine in breezy...
<katakombi> pascal_ for real excitement look at this: http://www.ailis.de/~k/docs/delld820/
<pascal_> This is an install from the dapper RC though... I don't know if that would mean something
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and my taskbar just disappeared
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<pascal_> hehe, thats strange
<[Evil] [Ernie] > indeed
<katakombi> pascal_ i think many users have problems with time / date currently
<[Evil] [Ernie] > is there any key combination that would hide the taskbar?
<pascal_> [Evil] [Ernie]  cant you rightclick on the kicker and add it as an applet?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > kicker?
<pascal_> yeah the panel in the bottom that the taskbar is on
<RawSewage> Big update tooday
<ChefWill> ive seen a lot of posts on this wifi issue but no resolutions :(
<stephenford> anyone know if i can buy a method to play mpy's and dvd's legally on linux in the uk?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > there is no panel now, it disappeared
<stephenford> mpy3 = mp3's
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> Dont you know how to play  mp3
<pascal_> [Evil] [Ernie]  if that is what you are missing, just run the program kicker
<stephenford> i know how but legally is different
<stephenford> and dvds is more important
<RawSewage> Ive never heard of having to get a license to play mp3
<stephenford> nore have i
<pascal_> stephenford isn't it just illegal in the US?
<stephenford> ahhhh k
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well
<stephenford> but dvds
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'm not sure how to run a program without access to that taskbar
<PyroMithrandir> alt f2
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thanks!
<PyroMithrandir> np
<[Evil] [Ernie] > running "kicker" didn't bring back the taskbar however!
<pascal_> stephenford if you buy a commercial linux dist with mp3/dvd support out of the box you have allready payed the license.
<Healot> yeah
<stephenford> i know that
<stephenford> ive got a coupl
<stephenford> e
<bulltitan> can some one tell me what is cedega?
<RawSewage> it's Wine for games
<bulltitan> :D ho cool where do i get it from1?
<RawSewage> I dont know.  It costs money
<[Evil] [Ernie] > transgaming.com maybe
<bulltitan> :(
<RawSewage> I think it's free if you compile it yourself
<CaptainMorgan_> mmk.. this is impossible... checking properties ona storage device, I choose calculate and it's going way over the limit... for exampe, 25gig - yet it's reading 32gig and counting!?
<bulltitan> well i've done a lot of compiling now i think i'm up for the challenge
<stephenford> lol famous last words
<bulltitan> :|
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how would i reboot without the taskbar?
<pascal_> [Evil] [Ernie]  did you click on the hide taskbar button? could be out in the sides of the taskbar. but not enabled by default
<CaptainMorgan_> alt-f1?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i dont see anything in the corners that i can click on to unhide it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > just to be sure, i already clicked there too
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it just mysteriously disappeared for no apparent reason
<vranikx> hello all
<pascal_> ok. alt+f2 write konsole. then type the command sudo shutdown -h now
<PyroMithrandir> wait
<PyroMithrandir> before you do that
<bulltitan> today i've realized that k3b has a brother in genome and it is genomebaker
<PyroMithrandir> alt+f2 write konsole and then type ps -e |grep kicker
<[Evil] [Ernie] > alright
<PyroMithrandir> and tell us if it says anythnig
<[Evil] [Ernie] > 4938 ? 00:00:18 kicker
<[Evil] [Ernie] > is the result
<PyroMithrandir> the kicker program is running
<PyroMithrandir> you could do a kill 4938 and then a kicker and see if it comes back
<[Evil] [Ernie] > roger that
<CaptainMorgan_> mmk.. this is impossible... checking properties ona storage device, I choose calculate and it's going way over the limit... for exampe, 25gig - yet it's reading 32gig and counting!?
<stephenford> captainmorgan cant help you sorry does the same on my machine
<[Evil] [Ernie] > X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitiated input device 168
<[Evil] [Ernie] > after killing, then attempting to run kicker again
<stephenford> are you checking a fat partition by any chanse?
<CaptainMorgan_> stephenford: yours goes over too?
<CaptainMorgan_> hmmm...
<CaptainMorgan_> stephenford: yes - the on kubuntu is on :)
<PyroMithrandir> [Evil] [Ernie] , uh, that's really weird
<[Evil] [Ernie] > appears to be running again however
<PyroMithrandir> oh
<PyroMithrandir> well
<PyroMithrandir> not so bad then
<PyroMithrandir> or, wait, can you see it?
<cox377_> Hey all
<[Evil] [Ernie] > 7340 pts/1 00:00:00 kicker
<[Evil] [Ernie] > still can't see it
<PyroMithrandir> wait a second...
<mth`MAW> Moin
<[Evil] [Ernie] > that is the response to another ps -e |grep thing.. =o
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, yeah
<stephenford> linux is still not very intermediate user friendly
<mth`MAW> I ment: hi there
<mth`MAW> IT IS User friendly...
<mth`MAW> but it chooses its users very well
<stephenford> its new user friendly
<[Evil] [Ernie] > :)
<PyroMithrandir> I'm just thinking... maybe yo ushould restart and see if it gets fixed, ernie
<stephenford> and advance user friendly
<[Evil] [Ernie] > will do
<CaptainMorgan_> PyroMithrandir: restarting shouldn't be an option..
<stephenford> but i should be able just to check how much disk space i have left without learning a command line
<[Evil] [Ernie] > sudo shutdown -h, right?
<stephenford> or downloading a program
<PyroMithrandir> sudo shutdown -h now
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > okay, be right back! Hopefully!
<pascal_> and a now. but try to take the mouse to the corners of your screen
<defrysk>  poweroff
<PyroMithrandir> CaptainMorgan_, what?
<defrysk> will do
<RawSewage> tj9991, you need to go to #Boringville, ok , SPORt??
<tj9991> i need to remember to buy a short coaxial cable
<tj9991> its not fun switching from my normal tv to my computer all the time
<stephenford> anyone care to enlighten us of how to check disk space
<RawSewage> tj9991, just idle there until I can reg it
<RawSewage> df -h
<tj9991> why are you unable to register it now
<Healot> df -mh
<RawSewage> need 4
<RawSewage> whats the m for
<stephenford> the really annoying thing is i can really see how linux is better than windows
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> then install Karamba
<RawSewage> SuperKaramba
<RawSewage> and use the Disk plugin
<RawSewage> it puts a thing on your desktop to show
<PyroMithrandir> ... man df doesn't even show a -m option...
<RawSewage> I use df -h
<Healot> kwikdisk
<RawSewage> Whats that
<Healot> !info kwikdisk
<ChefWill_> A0F79CE1E3 would be a WEP Hex key is it not?
<Healot> !info kdf
<ubotu> kdf: (disk space utility for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 320 kB, Installed size: 948 kB
<stephenford> i guess liunx is all about comand lines huh
<RawSewage> cool
<stephenford> anyone got a page of common kubuntu commandlines then?
<Healot> stephenford: linux is about running the penguin down the slope :)
<Healot> RawSewage: the main program is called "kwikdisk"
<RawSewage> Linux is about realizing anything can be changed and not assuming the defaults are everything
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Weird!
<PyroMithrandir> it come back?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > no
<RawSewage> And realizing anything you want to be done can be done
<stephenford> or are all these seperate programs
<PyroMithrandir> try with a different user account
<RawSewage> You have to shake that Windows mentality of  It is what it is
<bulltitan> a dumb thing to pinpoint, it's a good idea from kubuntu's side and all the other flavors to put memtest in their boot menu
<PyroMithrandir> stephenford, are all what seperate programs?
<RawSewage> Healot, do I have kdf installed by default?
<PyroMithrandir> different things to type in a terminal? yes
<Healot> section universe/utils, is optional << no, RawSewage
<gan|y|med> good morning
<[Evil] [Ernie] > there is only one user account at the moment
<RawSewage> tj9991, I need 4 people there so I can reg it, ok, Champ
<gan|y|med> i have an EMERGENCY
<PyroMithrandir> !question
<ubotu> PyroMithrandir: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PyroMithrandir> erm
* ChefWill_ wants to punch his monitor
<PyroMithrandir> !ask
<Healot> enabled "dapper" universe repos, and get kdf...
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gan|y|med> how do i use the captive ntfs drivers in ubuntu?
* ChefWill_ wants to punch his monitor
<PyroMithrandir> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Child4Christ> hi, is there a difference in the dvd version of Kubuntu rather than it just being a different medium?
<PyroMithrandir> !captive
<ubotu> hmm... captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Healot> captive is a third party driver/application
<gan|y|med> but it's said to be part of the kernel
<Healot> use at own risk they say
<Healot> gan|y|med: yeah, it is compiled against the kernel source, as kernel module or module at your choice
<gan|y|med> hey the whole fss stuff is at your own risk
<waterglass> hi, i just got a microsoft ergonomics keytboard to use with my linux and i love it but half the keys aren't recognised on the system, does anyone know of a good program that i can use for this? or a good online how-to? i'm googling away but haven't come up with anything useful yet.. thansk in advance
<CaptainMorgan_> gan|y|med: are you drowning?
<nomad111> hey every1
<nomad111> i cant seem to find libxine-extracodecs
<gan|y|med> so i have to download it seperately?
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Healot> well, ubuntu comes with a professional paid support
<nomad111> ive enabled multiverse and universe
<gan|y|med> my windows is drowning
<gan|y|med> and i am a student...
<Healot> nomad111: add universe+multiverse on the dapper repos
<Healot> not the dapper-backport repos
<gan|y|med> still the same burden...
<nomad111> can it be done from the konsole
<Healot> nomad111: sure
<bulltitan> windows is dead it just needs to be buried
<Healot> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list - nomad111
<Healot> bulltitan: no
<Healot> I live with Windows!
<Healot> and GNU/Linux
<Healot> variant is good!
<CaptainMorgan_> are those Harvey Windows??? nice
<Healot> s/variant/variety
<bulltitan> yep i know a windows has some good things
<Healot> not Windows is a copyrighted trademark of Microsoft Corporation :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > what's the name of the web browser this comes with again? kubuntu dapper drake
<Healot> s/not/note
<Healot> Konqueror
<bulltitan> no man i don't say that
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thanks
<nomad111> Healot: i dont hav the multiverse line in the source.lst
<nomad111> Healot: just the backports one
<bulltitan> i mean i can still get a crack to use it freely :P
<bulltitan> ho hum i'm not a pirate just a victim
<Healot> nomad111: paste me all the lines without comments (the working lines)
<gan|y|med> there is a joke about the windows and windows... but i don't remember it. well, i have a virus. and by the way, kubuntu still has no standard gui for setting up iptables...
<Healot> I can help you fix you sources.list ...
<nomad111> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomad111> sorry
<Healot> gan|y|med: "firestarter"
<bulltitan> anyway i don't use it anymore
<nomad111> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<nomad111> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<Healot> I am a Firestarter
<Healot> !infor firestarter
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<Child4Christ> isnt firestarter gnome based?
<CaptainMorgan_> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<nomad111> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Healot> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 381 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<nomad111> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Healot> yep, but there isn't a minus for running GNOME apps
<Child4Christ> guarddog is good but it can cut your net off ^-^
<nomad111> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<nomad111> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<gan|y|med> good that i have you... :9
<Hobbsee> !op
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<gan|y|med> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Healot> nomad111: paste it to me privately
<Healot> oh blimey
<Hobbsee> nomad111: dont make me kick you for pasting.  use pastebin
<nomad111> sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Healot> or pastebin
<Healot> cool
<josh> hey all
<josh> i have just installed kubuntu 6.06 (downloaded yesterday), is there anything i should do first?
<Healot> josh: whatever you want to do first
<Healot> damn
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hrm
<defrysk> josh, read http://kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<josh> k
<Child4Christ> should i upgrade to Kubuntu 6.06 release? atm im using beta 2
<josh> can i get different skins for the kde menu?
<CaptainMorgan_> opening the home folder, and choosing View/View Mode/(any view) then closing out the window and re-opening.. how do I get the view to save?
<CaptainMorgan_> as it doesn't
<josh> me first
<josh> lol
<Child4Christ> kde look :)
<josh> ???
<Child4Christ> kdelook.org if i remember right
<josh> ohhhhh
<josh> thanx
<Child4Christ> called themes, can download them from there ^-^
<gan|y|med> you have to save the profile
<josh> thanx
<josh> how do i install firefox 5.10?
<Healot> huh
<Healot> Firefox 5.10 hoho
<josh> i mean firefox 1.5
<josh> lol
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<josh> thanx
<Healot> in Dapper it is 1.5
<josh> huh?
<josh> is this method of getting firefox 1.5 recomended?
<josh> http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles#Install_Firefox_1.5
<Hobbsee> josh: follow what ubotu said abouve
<josh> ok
<Healot> btw that's for Breezy, Dapper's firefox is 1.5
<josh> whst do u mean?
<josh> what**
<cox377_> can anyone tell me the command to restart the kubuntu desktop becauyse it seems to crash when ever i deal with .png
* ChefWill_ smashes monitor in
<cox377_> lol
<Healot> I mean the the punsy for Dapper (the current stable release) is Firefox version 1.5, thus it is recommended to get the firefox from the ubuntu repos
<josh> ohhhhh
<josh> hoe
<CaptainMorgan_> profiles don't save the view Detailed List on exit ;(
<josh> how**
<josh> cos that guide that ubotu said is to confusing
<PyroMithrandir> josh, are you sure you aren't already running 1.5? :)
<josh> ummmmm, dont think so, i just installed kubuntu 6.06
<josh> like less then an hour ago
<Hobbsee> josh: you would
<Hobbsee> josh: help, about
<Child4Christ> josh: do this, open Konsole sudo -i then enter your usr pass, type in apt-get install firefox, that will install firefox 1.5
<OrgulloKmoore> hello
<josh> k, thanx
<cox377_> anyone knnow hopw to restart the desktop
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> hey OrgulloKmoore
<Hobbsee> cox377_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<OrgulloKmoore> I've just recently installed kubuntu but I can't seem to get my sound to work
<OrgulloKmoore> it was working on the live cd, however
<Healot> cox377_: that will restart the X server and your desktop manager
<josh> so sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<OrgulloKmoore> I'm a windows convert
<Child4Christ> sudo -i
<Child4Christ> then your usr pass then apt-get ^-^
<cox377> haha
<josh> k
<cox377> that restarted everything bar the computer
<Healot> OrgulloKmoore: Windows rocks though... the NT family though
<OrgulloKmoore> heh
<OrgulloKmoore> well I wasn't able to finda an product key so yeah...
<Healot> you pirate, hehe
<Healot> anyways, OrgulloKmoore: your question?
<Child4Christ> you can get Vista Beta 2 for free
<Child4Christ> expires 1st of June 07
<Healot> yeah
<OrgulloKmoore> Healot: umm...I would like some help getting sound, if possible
<Healot> mmmkay
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: ping?
<Healot> did you try running the mixer? OrgulloKmoore
<OrgulloKmoore> I did alsamixer
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710266
<OrgulloKmoore> and turned everything up
<Healot> kmix -> KDE menu -> Multimedia -> kmixer
<kuzmaster> i got an error
<Healot> OrgulloKmoore: are you trying to play MP3 files?
<kuzmaster> when doing apt -get install firefox
<OrgulloKmoore> Healot: I've tried several files, including the "test sound" button
<stephenford> whats the -i for?
<Child4Christ> you might have to change the sources
<OrgulloKmoore> some mp3s, a flash video...
<Child4Christ> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> did you hear the sound in the test sound? OrgulloKmoore
<Child4Christ> think -i is for usr, not really sure though :/
<kuzmaster> can i install firefox via adept?
<kuzmaster> i like adept better
<Healot> kuzmaster: no... kidding, yes of course
<Child4Christ> might be able to, have a look, prolly under the gnome suit though
<OrgulloKmoore> Healot: no...but I heard all sorts of sounds on the live cd
<kuzmaster> how then
<OrgulloKmoore> Healot: but when I did the HD installation, the sound ceased to work
<OrgulloKmoore> holy crap I just heard a sound!!!
<OrgulloKmoore> firefox alert just triggered one
<Healot> OrgulloKmoore: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base"
<Healot> try to reconfigure your sound card again...
<kuzmaster> how do i install firefor via adept
<OrgulloKmoore> ok
<Child4Christ> from your K menu Add/Remove Programs then when its runnin select the drop down box (by default its KDE) and select GNOME
<kuzmaster> me?
<Child4Christ> yup
<Healot> try switching both output oss and alsa
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> yes
<kuzmaster> next
<[Evil] [Ernie] > uhg
<OrgulloKmoore> Healot: got it, thanks!
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how do i shut down again?
<Child4Christ> left bar, look in the internet catagories
<[Evil] [Ernie] > via terminal
<OrgulloKmoore> the test sound thing just worked
<emonkeylap> [Evil] [Ernie] , halt
<kuzmaster> there is no internet
<Child4Christ> lemme have a look
<Healot> OrgulloKmoore: btw if you need to play mp3 or other media files just ask
<kuzmaster> i have graphics, office, others, system, settings, utilities
<Child4Christ> oh ok so firefox isnt in the installer proggy
<OrgulloKmoore> ok
<nomad111> Healot: that thing u told me to do with source.list didnt fix the problem
<Child4Christ> i use apt-get for all my programs :/
<nomad111> Healot: ill paste u wat the konsole gives me
<kuzmaster> does the source-o-matic thing work with dapper drake?
<Child4Christ> whats that?
<Healot> nomad111: just tge working lines without the #! mmmaky
<kuzmaster> it generates a sources.list thing
<Child4Christ> ooooo
<Child4Christ> i uncomment (#) all the deb http lines
<kuzmaster> its on a ubuntu wiki page
<Healot> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: should do
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<cox377> does anyone here run azureus?
<nomad111> Healot: k i got it thx a lot man
<[Evil] [Ernie] > cool, fixed the kicker problem
<Child4Christ> i use KXDocker ^-^
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apparently reset it as well
<stephenford> ok i've been meaning to ask you guys
<stephenford> i do a lot of 3d work in blender one of the many reasons i'm trying to migrate to linux but the open gl doesnt seam as good
<stephenford> the selcetion lines are all broken up and such is there any way to solve this?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > no clue ^.>
<RawSewage> stephenford, did you install kdf
<stephenford> kdf?
<RawSewage> Kwikdisk works nice
<kuzmaster> in adept, when i go to manage repositories, should all the entries be grayed-out?
<RawSewage> theres an icon in my tray
<RawSewage> I click it, and I see all the free space on my drives
<pd273> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<RawSewage> !kdf
<ubotu> RawSewage: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kuzmaster> thats excatly what i needed
<stephenford> doing it now
<ganymed> anybody knows zenwalk?
<kuzmaster> and wanted
<kuzmaster> thanx pd273
<pd273> :)
<Child4Christ> hmm *clicks*
<noxs> hi all
<Child4Christ> looks good that ^-^
<nomad111> does any1 kno a program that simulates electric circuits for linux that uses pspice
<Child4Christ> hi noxs
<nomad111> ie something like orcad capture
<cox377> pd273: Hello mate
<cox377> got a few questions for yah
<cox377> :                  )
<kuzmaster> after i update the sources.list, what do i type into terminal?
<kuzmaster> to update it or somthing
<Child4Christ> apt-get install firefox
<Child4Christ> oh, apt-get update
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'm trying to install GTK+ 2.0
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> thats the one
<Child4Christ> ^-^
<kuzmaster> i need to do sudo -i, dont i
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and when i do ./configure as the install readme says to do
<noxs> how to change resolution to 1280x1024?
<Child4Christ> yup :)
<kuzmaster> k
<noxs> i changed the xorg.conf
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it says no acceptable c compiler found in $PATH
<noxs> but its ignored
<noxs> im using kde
<cox377> noxs: i tried the same thing but with no job
<cox377> i thuink i had some links for it
<cox377> 2 secs
<noxs> isn t there any resolution changer?
<ChefWill_> [Evil] [Ernie] : make sure you have gcc and build-essential packages
<Child4Christ> apt-get install gcc and apt-get install g++
<cox377> dammit, didnt save the links
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i just have whatever dapper drake came with :)
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<stephenford> sooo is there anyway i can get a dvd to play in kubuntu in the uk paid or not?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i've only been using linux for about 24 hours..
<Hobbsee> !tell stephenford about dvd
<stephenford> cheers
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<mrmist> why isn't lyx in the standard repositories ? Have I done something wrong ?
* Child4Christ huggles the_beginner
<Child4Christ> :P
<kuzmaster> apt-get update failed
<kuzmaster> ill show up
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710299
<kuzmaster> thats my error after using apt-get update
<kuzmaster> any ideas?
<mrmist> er... seems you can't connect to the net ?
<kuzmaster> any?
<kuzmaster> well i am
<Ashex> you modified your sources list
<Child4Christ> looks like either A: urls dont exist or B: your box cant resolve the dns
<kuzmaster> yeah
<Ashex> that's the problem
<Ashex> some of the repositories you added don't exist
<Ashex> so it times out on those
<kuzmaster> i got the sources.list via....
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ashex> I don't know easysource
<stargater> hi
<[Evil] [Ernie] > erg.. whenever i try to ./configure something i get an error message that there is no c compiler in my $PATH
<Ashex> but I can tell you that some of those repositories don't exist
<kuzmaster> k
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : check that you have gcc++ installed
<mrmist> guys !? Anyonw know why there isn't a LyX package ??
<kuzmaster> hang on
<kuzmaster> ill try my old sources.list
<Child4Christ> LyX?
<mrmist> yeah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > does gcc++ come with dapper drake? =p
<mrmist> wysiwym LaTeX editor
<kuzmaster> cos everything was commented on it by defult
<Child4Christ> dont think it comes with any compiler
<[Evil] [Ernie] > otherwise, i don't know how to tell whether or not it's installed
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : make sure you have the dev libraries
<Child4Christ> can use emacs :)
<Ashex> use adept
<Ashex> and apt-cache search
<ChefWill_> anyone know how to fix the bright high contrast issue with streaming video?
<Ashex> mrmist: you probably need to add multiverse to your repositories
<mrmist> hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm nope, not there
<kuzmaster> can somone give my a copy of their sources.list?
<mrmist> I've used apt-cache search... it isn't there
<ChefWill_> kuzmaster:
<ChefWill_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<kuzmaster> yeah.....
<kuzmaster> but i stuffed mine up
<ChefWill_> read....
<kuzmaster> i need a new one
<ChefWill_> READ
<kuzmaster> k
<Ashex> kuzmaster: what ChefWill_ said, read that entire announce
<kuzmaster> ok
<kane_> has anyone used pppoe on kubuntu ?
<kuzmaster> this sources.list should be apporiate?
<kuzmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<kuzmaster> should it?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmm?
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: yes
<kuzmaster> k
<riri> i installed french dapper but i can't install java or flash ?
<RawSewage> tj9991, does it put you out too much to idle on a channel?
<kuzmaster> good
<Ashex> looks safe to me
<knubbe> anyone who knows why my Xorg takes around 70% of the CPU all the time?
<Hobbsee> !tell riri about java
<Hobbsee> !tell riri about flash
<pd273> kane_: did you check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Child4Christ> why do i keep getting disconnected? :(
<Hobbsee> knubbe: check for a bug report on it - i think i've heard people talking about it
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: no idea, it just says remote closed connection
<Child4Christ> Konversation says "no error" :/
<Child4Christ> could be cause im using beta 2
<pd273> knubbe: is this problem coming even across reboots
<Ashex> Child4Christ: google the disconnect error "Remote closed the connection"
<ChefWill_> noone knows about streaming video high constrast/brightness issue?
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: beta 2?  of what version?
<Ashex> ChefWill_: try ##linux
<Child4Christ> Kubuntu 6.06
<Child4Christ> im downloading the relase version to install
<kuzmaster> in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666, should i uncomment lines 26-29?
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: has your connection been totally disconnectin gor something?
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: you can just upgrade, easily..
<Child4Christ> not that i know of, but xmms keeps pausing on the di stream
<kuzmaster> in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666, should i uncomment lines 26-29?
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: no
<Ashex> kuzmaster: probably not
<Child4Christ> upgrade?
<Hobbsee> and dont repeat
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<kuzmaster> sorry
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Child4Christ> oh ok, thx ^-^
<kuzmaster> im just really impatent
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: impatience wont get you help
<kuzmaster> lol
<Hobbsee> it'll probably make people help you less
<riri> hobb :
<Ashex> true dat
<knubbe> Hobbsee: ok, im searching through ubuntuforums..
<kuzmaster> apt-get update after changing my sources.list?
<Ashex> it's 2am for me, and people just happen to be asking questions i can help with
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: yes
<riri> i tried to installed java and flash
<knubbe> pd273: what do you mean? if it goes away after doing a reboot? i suppose not, since i just started it up.
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<riri> from all links in synaptic
<mrmist> thanks guys :)
<mrmist> I managed :)
<riri> universe multiverse
<mrmist> cya
<riri> but there are fr- before
<pd273> knubbe: I was asking if the problem occurs even if you reboot the system
<knubbe> Hobbsee: it's really annoying since the mouse hangs for like 0.2 seconds every 2 seconds..
<[Evil] [Ernie] > meh
<[Evil] [Ernie] > where do you get the gcc++ compiler anyway?
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : like I said, check apt-cache
<riri> and i wonder if they in their repos java and flash ?
<Hobbsee> !tell [Evil] [Ernie]  about b-e
<pd273> I had a problem in my Breezy, but it went away itself when i did a reboot
<Hobbsee> riri: see what ubotu sent you
<knubbe> pd273: ok, ill give it a try.
<riri> hobb why "au " ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > couldn't find package build-essential
<riri> don't you know french repos ?
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : then install it
<Child4Christ> ok i did that an it came up with 0 upgraded, installed, removed and not upgraded, that mean when i clicked the update icon and it did it for me?
<riri> hobb : i notice if i installed from other repos
<riri> i will have problem with scim after
<kuzmaster> hmmmph
<kuzmaster> apt-get update never works
<riri> is there any "mixed up " between french and other repos ?
<Child4Christ> off to cook somethin to eat, bbiab an thx for the help ^-^
<riri> the french irc doesn't work :)
<riri> i mean no answer
<riri> and if here i can't get answer
<riri> well i am not sure i can use any more kubuntu
<kuzmaster> im just gonna do a fresh install of kubunt
<riri> most of web answers are for ubuntu ?
<kuzmaster> hope fully that will fix my problems
<riri> good luck
<kuzmaster> one more try tho
<kuzmaster> and thanx
<riri> i fear not...
<riri> when i had dapper flight
<riri> i get all answers here
<Ashex> riri: kubuntu is the kde version of ubuntu
<riri> apparently it's not working so good ?
<riri> yes i know
<Ashex> so most of the articles you'll find on ubuntu will apply to kubuntu
<riri> but when i read how to in ubuntu it doesn't work for kubuntu
<riri> not true ?
<riri> ashex have you use it recently ?
<Ashex> used what recently
<riri> yesterday i tried to install flash and hava from the how to
<riri> the ubuntu doc ?
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> did you try with the methods we mentioned?
<riri> yes
<riri> and no links to get the things install
<Ashex> I can't really say then, I haven't gotten around to installing java or flash
<riri> so i did it manually
<Ashex> you grabbed the dev lib from java's site?
<riri> yes i guess
<riri> yes
<Ashex> hrmm
<Ashex> !easyubuntu
<riri> but i would prefer the solution they advice
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<riri> thanks ubotu
<riri> but i am surprised not to find solution here
<knubbe> pd273 / Hobbsee : it seems like if its a bug in the kernel. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/30570
<riri> before 1 june i was very helped
<Ashex> try easyubuntu
<pd273> ok
<Ashex> you just need to be on at the right times :p
<riri> yes i guess
<riri> but it's a pity
<riri> if an irc depends on the mood or the pleasure of people...
<riri> i have change many times distro...
<Ashex> it's not that
* Hobbsee wishes people would read the darn topic, and check the "commonly asked questions" before they asked anything.   grr @ them.
<Ashex> it's about who is on
* Ashex agrees
<riri> and i choosed kubuntu because the irc was very quick and good inform
<cox377> I have a couple of questions that should be pretty simple to answer to the person who knows if anyone has got a minute
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Ashex> riri, a lot of the people who know their stuff are sleeping
<Ashex> it's 2am for me right now
<Hobbsee> riri: about that wiki, for those bits.  define "doesnt work"
<Ashex> I'm normally asleep
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !tell cox377 about ask
<pd273> Hi cox377
<riri> hobbsee : i typed what they suggested sudo apt-get install sun-java..
<cox377> Hey people
* Hobbsee wishes people would not ask to ask, but just ask, and would read what the bot sends them before coming back to ask again.
<Hobbsee> riri: yep, what'd you get?
<RawSewage> tj9991, does it put you out too much to idle on a channel?
<cox377> basically, firstly i'm looking to add trash can to desktop haha and i havent worked out how
<Hobbsee> !java
<pd273> Its 3:00 pm here for me :)
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<riri> no apps
<cox377> where r yah PD?
<pd273> :)
<pd273> was busy in a clients place
<pd273> became free now
<riri> imbrandon used to give me a link for repos
<Hobbsee> riri: as in, it found nothing?  did you go and enable multiverse?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<[Evil] [Ernie] > trying to get build-essential using apt-get
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Hobbsee> riri: that one ^
<riri> yes
<pd273> Trash can thing I have read a solution for that some time back
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apt-get update returns an error
<riri> i have it enable
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : did you read what the bot sent you?
<pd273> let me see if I can recollect
<Hobbsee> riri: mmm okay.
<Ashex> Ha
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yes
<Ashex> wicked
<cox377> :           )
<Ashex> I just installed my nvidia drivers with easyubuntu
<Ashex> and it worked!
* Ashex does a little dance
<riri> that 's how i saw all repos are with fr- before
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : please pastebin "the error"  - gave "an error" is useless.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it said it couldn't find the build-essentian
<[Evil] [Ernie] > essential*
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : Like I said, install the fucker
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<riri> i will look for build essential too
<Ashex> if it can't find something, then find it!
<Hobbsee> Ashex: language
<riri> i need it for vmare
<Ashex> sorry Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !+b-e
<riri> vmware
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<katakombi> i have a question about acpi: Is throttling saving any battery live at all?
<Hobbsee> for all of you looking for build essentials, use that link, and do *not* come back asking for help again.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how do i install something i dont have =p
<Ashex> just getting irritated by people not listening
<[Evil] [Ernie] > rgr
<[Nige] > hi all
<Hobbsee> katakombi: possibly
<Hobbsee> Ashex: yeah, tell me about it
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the error.  see the topic for the link to pastebin.
<katakombi> Hobbsee: i can feel that the system slows down but the power consumption does not decrease
<Hobbsee> katakombi: i dont know, sorry...
<Ashex> !tell [Evil] [Ernie]  about apt
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with ati and big desktop?
<katakombi> !acpi
<riri> apparently apt-get found build essential
<ubotu> katakombi: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<riri> so why not flash and java ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the error was just that it couldnt find the build essential, as far as installing it i have no idea how to go about that
<Hobbsee> riri: because they're under different names, and in multiverse
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'll try the links the bot just forwarded though
<cox377> pd273: you manage to find anything?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and the pastebin
<pd273> looking
<Hobbsee> if it couldnt find build essential, then either it's typed in wrong, or the repos are wrong.
<riri> hobbsee : what name ? sun-java*
<Hobbsee> riri: you on dapper?
<riri> yes
<defrysk> build-essential
<riri> buid... is installed now
<Hobbsee> riri: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list as well please - that should be there
<riri> build-essential
<cox377> cheers man
<Hobbsee> the sun-java-bin
<cox377> something that should be so simple
<defrysk> sun-java5-jre
<riri> ok
<mindspit> ogofilter Vs Spammassasin : witch one to use ????
<mindspit> Bogofilter Vs Spammassasin : witch one to use ????
<ubuntu> ciao
<defrysk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> a ok grazie
<defrysk> ;)
<pd273> cox377: could not find till now, guess I forgot
<cox377> lol
<pd273> the trash is there in the task bar
<pd273> may be thats why its ignored
<cox377> never mind dude.. i very much appreicate you taking the time to look
<pd273> beside task bar
<ubuntu> I try speak english
<pd273> hehe
<ubuntu> Can you help me?
<ubuntu> lol
<pd273> finding out stuff is fun
<cox377> lol
<ubuntu> stuff what means?
<defrysk> ubuntu, cant help you with speaking english, sorry
<cox377> does anyone have any experience with exporting an address book from outlook E to thunderbird
<riri> hobbsee :http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710352
<cox377> but when imported into TB it sees the names as nicknames and therefore doesnnt display them in the list until you click on that contact
<cox377> not directly kubuntu related but...
<riri> hobbsee did you get my pastebin ?
<Hobbsee> riri: yes, i thought so.  add " multiverse" to the end of universe on line 16
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just cant type that fast - fingers are cold :P
<riri> ok
<riri> lol
<riri> sorry
<riri> where are you ? in northen pole ?
<Hobbsee> riri: backports multiverse is different to normal multiverse.  it's really silly, the way it's done
<Hobbsee> no, australia
<ubuntu> hi
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh, i see
<pd273> nice to see a user ubuntu here
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i need to edit etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> riri: once you've done that, you'll find that you can follow the wiki for flash and java just fine :)  make sure you scrol down to the update alternatives part of java
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Child4Christ> . /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Child4Christ> <-- nano fan ;P~~
<[Evil] [Ernie] > =p
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: same here, but...
<defrysk> nano -w blablah
<riri> hobbsee thanks
<ubuntu> Hi guy
<riri> do you know the guitarist patrick obson ?
<riri> from au too...
<Hobbsee> riri: not a problem.  it's amazing what happens when a person gives us all the info we need, rather than just "it doesnt work" or whatever :)
<riri> so cold there ?
<Hobbsee> riri: and actually does what we ask of them
<Hobbsee> well,  i'm cold - it might not actually be that cold outside
<riri> well... english is not my mother language...
<Mitja> Disregarding that ISP could filter/block port 80, are there any special restrictions regarding opening it?
<Hobbsee> riri: that's not a problem :)
<riri> thanks anyway :)
<Hobbsee> riri: but if someone asks for a pastebin of your /etc/apt/sources.list - there's probably a reason, and they cant do anything else without it.
<Hobbsee> that kind of thing was what i was meaning
<defrysk> coffee
<Child4Christ> is the sources list exploitable?
<riri> the problem is I am newbie with kubuntu and i didn't know what pastebin meant
<Hobbsee> riri: yeah - that's where reading the topic comes in handy
<Hobbsee> there's also !pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Child4Christ> brb pizza should be dine ^-^
<riri> yes i know i have been kick off
<riri> why so complicated ?
<riri> why not a bit slower and taking time to discuss ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > alright, my pastebin should be sent
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : can you give us a link to your paste in the pastebin please?
<riri> i am retired ... and don't want to carry on this mad "job" capitalism bullshit in free open source
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh
<[Evil] [Ernie] > http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710357
<Hobbsee> riri: in all honestly, i'm slightly annoyed, and probably shouldnt be around at the moment - but no one else is here helping.
<riri> time to live time to love time to have good contact...
<Hobbsee> riri: also, the wiki explains a lot of this
<louie_> I have problem with MPlayer, I tried to resize movie screen but it is not possible, I can  use fullscreen but I cannot modify movie dimension
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : do you know what a # in front of a line does?
<riri> hobbsee you did it :)
<Hobbsee> riri: see, here's trying to explain.
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<riri> yesterday i spend all day with wiki and all
<[Evil] [Ernie] > # is a comment
<Hobbsee> what, the installer did that?  weird.
<riri> i format kubuntu after being fedup
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : you got it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i was unaware i even had to modify that file
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : replace what's in there currently with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<riri> so if you won't have help me... how can one knows there is a mistake line 16 ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah, this OS is so confusing
<[Evil] [Ernie] > okay
<Hobbsee> riri: because a lot of those packages (in fact, all, ithink) need multiverse.  which is not there by default.
<Hobbsee> riri: the other solution is to tell you to do what i just told [Evil] [Ernie]  to do - they both do the same thing...
<riri> ok... don't loose your time... thanks ... i guess the time is n't the best for english speaking people
<riri> yes
* Hobbsee is surprised that the multiverse bit isnt listed in the wiki.
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<riri> but i need contact.. :)
<Hobbsee> riri: true :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i could simply overwrite the current text in sources.list correct?
<defrysk> riri, the the french kubuntu channel
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : yep
<defrysk> try*
<Hobbsee> riri: hmmm...it's not there.  dodgy.  well, nto there explicitly
<riri> hobbsee... if you are young you will see how much important is to "loose" few minutes" chating..lol
<riri> fr channel : no answer
<Hobbsee> riri: i dont understand...
<defrysk> riri, helping peole out requires focus and with loose chatting you loose focus
<_rince_> mrgn
<riri> no i don't agree with this
<defrysk> riri, so if you wich to chat go to some off-topc channel
<riri> i have been teaching all kind of people
<defrysk> riri, you dont have to agree
<riri> defrysk
<defrysk> riri, you enjoy babbling find a babble room
<riri> don't be nasty def...
<riri> the kind of people like you
<riri> is not a good advert for kubuntu
<[Evil] [Ernie] > crap
<[Evil] [Ernie] > my support just disconnected
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<defrysk> [Evil] [Ernie] , where wre you working on ?
<RawSewage> tj9991, does it put you out too much to idle on a channel
<riri> def : i don't like babbling
<[Evil] [Ernie] > more build-essential stuff
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apparently im not the only one that has had that problem =p
<nico8481> hi
<riri> i try to see if this irc is just good to help people
<tj9991> i average 50-60 now almost always now
<defrysk> [Evil] [Ernie] , did you get the multi - and universe repos in ?
<RawSewage> For Kubuntu bootup time?
<nico8481> question: any idea how often does the adept notifier check for updates?
<tj9991> 45-50 if i get lucky on a OLL skip
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yes
<defrysk> update the repos after ?
<defrysk> then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[Evil] [Ernie] > updating now
<defrysk> good :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i do get alot of strange errors while using the konsole though
<[Evil] [Ernie] > let me type one
<defrysk> ok
<[Evil] [Ernie] > X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitiated input device 168
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Major opcode: 145
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Minor opcode: 3
<defrysk> [Evil] [Ernie] , with sudo apt-get update that happens ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yes
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it still updated
<defrysk> ok
<defrysk> then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[Evil] [Ernie] > excellent
<dmoyne> hello everybody ! ; I have a ridiculous question ; is it possible to load through apt-get the source of a sotftware for recompilation for example as it was possible with Mandrake ?
<defrysk> dmoyne yes
<[Evil] [Ernie] > curious.... if i just say "kdesu" in a terminal that error message will print
<defrysk> dmoyne, sudo apt-get source -b package
<dmoyne> how do you do to load a source ?
<defrysk> dmoyne, sudo apt-get source -d
<defrysk> dmoyne, sudo apt-get source -d <package>
<dmoyne> and then where is the source stored ?
<defrysk> dmoyne, better to use fakeroot insted of sude then
<dmoyne> what is kakeroot
<defrysk> if you use fakeroot it wil be in the folder where you ordered the command
<dmoyne> fakeroot...
<defrysk> dmoyne, it is used to fake root
<dmoyne> thanks and using synaptic is it possible ?
<defrysk> no
<defrysk> afaIk not
<defrysk> not sure tho
<dmoyne> ah therefore you cannot easily select a software from a list
<defrysk> dmoyne, apt-cache search <package>
<defrysk> and you get a list
<Ashex> dmoyne, if you want to be able to browse packages, use adept
<dmoyne> ok my problem is that I am not really keen to use the konsole to do so as you have to memorize too many things
<defrysk> apt-get build dep <package> gives you the needed deps for the package so you can compile
<dmoyne> ok let use summerize
<defrysk> dmoyne, for compiling the cli is essential
<dmoyne> what is the cli
<defrysk> the Command Line Interface
<dmoyne> of course this I known but this is basically all I use in command mode ! let us summerize :
<dmoyne> (1) I create a folder in my domaine
<dmoyne> (2) how to use fakeroot then to apt-get the source in that folder ?
<defrysk> use fakeroot instead of sudo
<defrysk> thats it
<defrysk> fakeroot has to be installed
<defrysk> also build-essential has to be installed for compiling
<dmoyne> ah then very likely kakeroot to load from synaptic first
<josh> hey all
<Ashex> Before I go to sleep
<defrysk> dmoyne, install fakeroot and build-essential
<Ashex> any of you guys have a clue what this means? http://pastebin.com/710396
<Ashex> it occurs whenever I apt-get install/upgrade
<dmoyne> ok I do wait
<Ashex> it hasn't caused me any actual problems, it just shows up whenever I do
<kuzmaster> when ever i go apt-get update, i get this
<kuzmaster> hang on
<kuzmaster> getting link
<kuzmaster> i get this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710398
<defrysk> kuzmaster, maybe the cd line in sources.list is not commented ?
<defrysk> or Ashex that is
<kuzmaster> ill put my sources.list in pastbin
<defrysk> kuzmaster, for you its something else
<Ashex> I'll check my sources
<Ashex> as soon as I remember where they are located
<defrysk> close synatic or whatever apt -app before doing anything on the cli
<kuzmaster> heres my sources.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710400
<defrysk> Ashex, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ashex> yeah, i did a locate to find them
<defrysk> close synapic or whatever apt -app before doing anything on the cli
<kuzmaster> it was
<dmoyne> ok I have installed fakeroot and build-essential now I will create a folder and "fakeroot apt-get source -d my_source"
<[Evil] [Ernie] > linux is a nightmare >.<
<Ashex> Not really
<Ashex> you're just doing things the hard way
<Ashex> :p
<blush> hi, i'm trying to use ndiswrapper in order to use the wifi driver of my laptop (compaq presario m2358ea and broadcom driver). It's installed fine, but there is no way to use iwlist elan0/eth1 scan: No one of these network devices "support scanning". What am i doing bad?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > its taking me 3 hours to install firefox
<kuzmaster> its a challange
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<Ashex> 3 hours?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well
<Ashex> it took me about a minute
<Ashex> :P
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i know =p its just me
<kuzmaster> my adept/sources.list wont work
<Ashex> use adept when you need to install things
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ive been a windows user for the past 7 years
<[Evil] [Ernie] > this is going to take some time
<Ashex> Ha
<Ashex> I've been using linux for less then 4 months
<defrysk> kuzmaster, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ashex> I've been using kubuntu for about 4 weeks now
<kuzmaster> the main thing that i love about linux (kubuntu 6.06) is that the main programs are there
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ick
<kuzmaster> and all driveers are
<RawSewage> [Evil] [Ernie] , why did you switch
<Ashex> You just need to know your way around linux
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well... because windows is basically
<[Evil] [Ernie] > not how you want it
<RawSewage> Did it have anything to do with the 'You have 6 days to Activate" message
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it's how microsoft wants it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and if they expect me to pay upwards of $200 per copy (since you need one for EACH of your computers)
<Ashex> I did a crash course on linux, 7 distro's in 2 weeks, and broke linux in everyway I could think of
<[Evil] [Ernie] > then its going to be how I want it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<RawSewage> Yes, Windows today is what AOL was to the internet
<RawSewage> It's for people that don't know anything about computers and need to be spoonfed
<Ashex> Heh
<RawSewage> oops
<RawSewage> Wrong channel
<Ashex> whenever I boot into Windows, I just get angry
<dmoyne> defrysk: I have done as said where is buil-essential involved
<[Evil] [Ernie] > windows is aggravating
<[Evil] [Ernie] > especially my documents
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i hate my documents
<Scorpmoon> blabla(windows bashing)blabla
<[Evil] [Ernie] > my pictures, my music, all this useless clutter
<defrysk> dmoyne, what do you want to compile ?
<Scorpmoon> make linux better and stop bashing :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > etc
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yessir
<Ashex> Kubuntu runs smoothly for me, but whenever i boot into windows it's sluggish, it's really frustrating >:(
<dmoyne> ok I want to recompile festival
<Scorpmoon> i insert kubuntu CD and it just stops
<kuzmaster> when i type sudo dpkg --configure -a, what should happen?
<kane_> [Evil] [Ernie] : i belive you are allowed to install copies of XP on utmost 3 home machines
<Scorpmoon> is that better
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<kane_> [Evil] [Ernie] : with a single license
<Ashex> anyone feel like taking a look at my sources real quick? my repositories need some tweaking
<Child4Christ> your not allowed to
<kuzmaster> when i type sudo dpkg --configure -a, what should happen?
<Child4Christ> have to buy a licence for additional computers
<[Evil] [Ernie] > kane_
<[Evil] [Ernie] > when you call to verify your windows and activate it
<kane_> Child4Christ: the last time i read the EULA, it said differently
<defrysk> dmoyne, why do you want to recompile it ? its in the repos
<Child4Christ> people read them? O.O
<[Evil] [Ernie] > they give you problems if the cd key is used on more than one computer
<RawSewage> tj9991, you should instal kdf and run Kwikdisk.  Its an icon your tray, and show you how much space you have on your drives
<Ashex> that's why you build all your boxes with the same hardware
<kane_> [Evil] [Ernie] : ive never called them ;)
<tj9991> maybe later
<Child4Christ> last time i heard you had to pay extra to use it on another box :/
<Ashex> and install on one then clone the drive!
<dmoyne> because this is to recompile it with Mbrola French voices
<[Evil] [Ernie] > *shrug*
<kane_> [Evil] [Ernie] : maybe because ive never had a legal copy of windows ...
<tj9991> im going to try to get a speedsolve soon
<kane_> [Evil] [Ernie] : but anyway ... ive read the EULA
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<tj9991> ill break the 40 second barrier some day
<kuzmaster> ive tried sudo dpkg --configure -a, but adept still wont work
<[Evil] [Ernie] > k
<RawSewage> tj9991, Idle in Boringville until we can reg it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well i do have one legal copy
<kuzmaster> and ive dont apt-get update
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and they dont want it on my other computers
<defrysk> dmoyne, now sudo apt-get build dep festival
<[Evil] [Ernie] > feel kind of burned about that one :P fetchers
<Ashex> kuzmaster: apt-get check?
<kuzmaster> k
<defrysk> dmoyne, to get the needed dependencies to compile
<kuzmaster> and apt-get update says the same massage as b4
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !tell me about adept
<kuzmaster> !adept
<ubotu> methinks adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dmoyne> defrysk: you mean fakeroot
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ubotu is pretty sexy ;)
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [Evil] [Ernie] 
<[Evil] [Ernie] > err
<defrysk> dmoyne, no that for later
<admin_> ima li bulgari v tozi kanal?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh, nifty
<cox377> kane_ where did you hear about that with the M$ licences?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > so i dont have to mess around with compiling and all that terminal stuff to install software?
<cox377> kane_: where did you hear about that with the M$ licences?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > adept does it?
<dmoyne> I am lost : I started to fakeroot the source ; why not sudo now ?sudo
<defrysk> dmoyne, if you do not listen to me neveri=mind then
<[Evil] [Ernie] > cox377: he said he read the EULA even though hes never owned a legitimate copy
<defrysk> ask someone else then
<dmoyne> I will of course but this to understand
<kuzmaster> apt-get update just stays stuck on 0%
<cox377> Sorry evil
<kuzmaster> and adept still dosnt work
<kuzmaster> after doin apt-get check
<defrysk> apt-get build dep is installing packages you need this requires sudo
<kuzmaster> me?
<kuzmaster> defrysk, me?
<defrysk> kuzmaster, no not you
<kuzmaster> k
<xst> My firefox freezes VERY often after upgrading to dapper. And often (but not always) when I switch desktop. Anyone else with that problem?
<RawSewage> No, becaues I use Konqueror
<kuzmaster> and ive had the same problems last time i installed kubuntu 6.06
<dmoyne> I have a problem "sudo apt-get build dep festival" returns "E: L'opration build n'est pas valable" meaning buil not valid
<RawSewage> Konqueror is a very underrated browser
<kuzmaster> i re-installed becuase of that problem
<kuzmaster> and im getting the same errors as last time
<kuzmaster> why does it hate me?
<cox377> does anyone know if there is anyway to change a system tray icon?? for example the blue box of this IRC chat?
<defrysk> dmoyne, you have the souce repos uncommented and also universe and multivere ?
<RawSewage> xst, but what do you mean by freezes
<defrysk> source repos*
<kuzmaster> can somone please give me their sources.list so i know that my installation is fucked?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<kuzmaster> and sorry for the launguage?
<kuzmaster> NO
<imbrandon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<kuzmaster> ive tried that and it dosnt work
<kane_> Hobbsee: you're doing a pretty great job!!
<kuzmaster> yeah, i said sorry
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: they do work.
<Ashex> kuzmaster: did you try a apt-get check?
<xst> RawSewage: The window content is not updated and firefox has to be manually terminated in order to close it. E.g. when switching desktops, the old desktop content is shown in the firefox windows.
<kuzmaster> not for me
<defrysk> Hobbsee, kuzmaster is "locked"
<kuzmaster> ill try it again
<Hobbsee> mth`MAW: please get rid of that away message
<Hobbsee> defrysk: locked?
<kuzmaster> wat, im locked?
<Ashex> I had this problem not long ago
<kuzmaster> wat dose that mean?
<Ashex> it was due to a broken package
<Hobbsee> sud dpkg-configure -a
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg-configure -a
<defrysk> Hobbsee, already told him
<Hobbsee> might be reconfigure
<imbrandon> ps ax|grep dpkg
<imbrandon> kill -9 <pid>
<imbrandon> sudo kill -9 <pid>
<Ashex> kuzmaster: have you used automatix recently?
<kuzmaster> nope
<xst> I wan't to file a bug report on the firefox freezes but for that I would like some stacktrace stuff or similar. How do I produce relevant debugging output for the bug report?
<ChefWill_> anyone use xmms-kde ?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: open a konsole and type "ps ax|grep dpkg" tell me what you see
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> hang on
<kuzmaster> do i need to be root?
<imbrandon> no
<kuzmaster> k
<Hobbsee> xst: gdb programname
<kuzmaster> i get this...
<kuzmaster>  6573 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep dpkg
<defrysk> kuzmaster, you have a seperate root account ?
<kuzmaster> nope
<defrysk> ok
<kuzmaster> i just installed
<imbrandon> ok kuzmaster now type ....
<defrysk> kuzmaster, was just curious
<kuzmaster> type wat?
<Ashex> sudo kill -9 6573
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: "sudo updatedb & && sudo locate dpkg.lock"
<imbrandon> Ashex: no
<defrysk> dmoyne, how is it going ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > this may be a stupid question
<imbrandon> Ashex: thats just his grep
<dmoyne> let me check !
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i selected stuff to install in adept manager
<xst> Hobbsee: thanks
<Ashex> Oh, right
<kuzmaster> i get sudo updatedb & && sudo locate dpkg.lock
<Ashex> I blame the time of night
<kuzmaster> sorry
<kuzmaster> i get bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<[Evil] [Ernie] > what next?
<imbrandon> ok just type "sudo updatedb &"
<dmoyne> I have added multiverse but no progress maybe If you check my sources.list can I send to you ?
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> [1]  6574
<kuzmaster> thats what i got
<kuzmaster> and what is all this for?
<imbrandon> ok
<defrysk> dmoyne, I'll provide you with a link explaining checkinstall , might be usefull for you http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<imbrandon> its updateing locate
<kuzmaster> ok........
<imbrandon> hit enter till you see something else
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys, can i ask you if you know way to watch the Soccer World cup in streaming??
<kuzmaster> and that is?
<dmoyne> ok I read
<Ashex> so, I'm guessing nobody really knows what may cause this to show up during apt-get install? http://pastebin.com/710396
<imbrandon> locate is a program
<Child4Christ> just wondering, why is it only BSD uses my sound card right? i have an Avance Logic one that uses the ALS4000 driver, everytime its stopped being used system sounds keep repeating for a bit and xmms for one keeps sayin my sound card isnt configged right but after a few tries it plays again, anyone know why?
<kuzmaster> [1] +  Done                    sudo updatedb
<imbrandon> ok kuzmaster now type ...
<imbrandon> sudo locate lock|grep dpkg
<defrysk> dmoyne, tha packages you make with checkinstall are for personal use only
<dmoyne> ok I will follow the procedure !
<defrysk> dmoyne, the part about sources.list can be skipped in that link
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, results http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710428
<defrysk> dmoyne, ?
<dmoyne> yes !
<defrysk> dmoyne, the part about sources.list can be skipped in that link
<defrysk> got that ?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: ok "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<dmoyne> yes but I sill have to check that I have properly modified my file as you suggested
<kuzmaster> nothing
<defrysk> dmoyne, yes
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: now try "sudo apt-get update"
<dmoyne> I have to install checkinstall as well : being done
<defrysk> dmoyne,  good :)
<kuzmaster> this is what i got last time i did that http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710423
<imbrandon> just now ?
<kuzmaster> no, last time
<kuzmaster> but this installation
<Ashex> well, it's almost 4am
<kuzmaster> i also got that last installation
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: no do it again
<kuzmaster> i am
<Ashex> and since I don't have any problems that need to be answered soon
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > actually i dont see the commit button in adept
<Ashex> and everyone here has way more experience with kubuntu then i do
<Ashex> I'm gong to call it a night
* defrysk needs more caffeine
<[Evil] [Ernie] > only "preview" where "commit" should be
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : click apply
<Ashex> or something like that
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apply is grayed out
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, the results are the same so far
<[Evil] [Ernie] > as is fetch updates
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys, can i ask you if you know way to watch the Soccer World cup in streaming??
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: change to a diff mirror
<imbrandon> if you are timing out
<Ashex> did you give it the password?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ...!
<prxq> Tallia1Kubuntu: I bet you can find payperview streams with the help of google.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > *smack head*
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i think when i ran it from console i didnt use sudo!
<Ashex> HA
<Ashex> it should be in the kde start menu too
<dmoyne> defrysk: stupid question : when you add multiverse and universe can you keep restricted !!!
<imbrandon> yes
<[Evil] [Ernie] > just looked again and didnt see it in the start menu
<imbrandon> dmoyne: yes
<defrysk> dmoyne, yes
<Ashex> it should be under system
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<defrysk> dmoyne, when added mage sure to apt-get update
<defrysk> sudo apt-get update
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i think im just going blind
<dmoyne> ah I am nut
<[Evil] [Ernie] > found it though
<defrysk> dmoyne, when done all that sudo apt-get build dep festival
<dmoyne> ok I will do
<Ashex> well, I'm going to bed
<Ashex> night guys
<[Evil] [Ernie] > gnite
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thanks for all your help
<dmoyne> defrysk: still the same error message !
<Ashex> no problem
<kuzmaster> imbrandow, pm
<defrysk> imbrandon, is it build-dep or build dep ?
<imbrandon> build-dep
<defrysk> dmoyne, sorry its build-dep
<defrysk> thanks imbrandon
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> i'm off to sleep
<imbrandon> gnight all
<defrysk> night :0
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, heres what i get after apt-get update
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/710442
<imbrandon> *looks*
<dmoyne> do not feel sorry you are still my Guru ; I am presently build-deping
<defrysk> dmoyne, you have a source for festival downloaded ?
<dmoyne> defrysk: done yes
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: your internet connection is timing out to the au. servers might try a diffrent one by editing sources.list
<kuzmaster> can someone please just give me there sources.list
<kuzmaster> ok
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: here is mine ......
<defrysk> dmoyne, unpack the source
<kuzmaster> wat do i change the country code to?
<kuzmaster> and thanks
<Doat> i want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu so i installed kubuntu-desktop package but the desktop still looks the same as gnome.. is this really kde?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/sources.list
<kuzmaster> thanks
<imbrandon> ^^ thats the usa servers btw
<RawSewage> No, KDE doesnt look like Gnome
<dmoyne> so I have 3 files a diif.gz a dsc and az tar.gz
<kuzmaster> k
<defrysk> kuzmaster, I usually just remove the countrycode
<imbrandon> RawSewage: my kde looks like windows ;)
<Doat> RawSewage, then what should i do?
<RawSewage> imbrandon, I know
<dmoyne> I will have to upgrade !
<DarkWizzard> hey all :)
<RawSewage> imbrandon, I think I saw a screenshot of it
<DarkWizzard> have a big big problem
<defrysk> dmoyne, sure if you have to :)
<imbrandon> Doat: when you log in before choose the session type as KDE
<kuzmaster> defrysk, dose it work?
<DarkWizzard> after updating to dapper my 3d accelerotion doesn't work
<RawSewage> Doat, maybe reboot and select KDE from the login screen
<dmoyne> can I use a command on the tared file ?
<defrysk> kuzmaster, works for my and with dns probs change http to ftp
<DarkWizzard> the Xorg.0.log show that everithing is ok
<kuzmaster> ok
<DarkWizzard> but glxinfo shows no direct rendering
<Doat> RawSewage, hmm.. ok
<kuzmaster> to much tweaking for me sorry
<DarkWizzard> I would need to load kernel module drm
<RawSewage> imbrandon, you should install that on a Windows computer user and tell them it's Vista
<DarkWizzard> but it can't be
<dmoyne> or do I have first to untar ?
<defrysk> tar zxvf <sourcepackage>
<imbrandon> lol RawSewage http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot2.png
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to bed, gnight
<kuzmaster> just a note, on both installations, when i first opend sources.list as root, it said...
<RawSewage> imbrandon, oh, I guess I saw someone else's yesterday.  They had the START menu
<kuzmaster> url malformed
<kuzmaster> or somthing like that
<RawSewage> imbrandon, the exact Windows START menu logo
<imbrandon> RawSewage: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/screenshots/snapshot1.png
<dmoyne> defrysk: can I use a command on the tared file or do I have first to untar ?
<imbrandon> ;)
<defrysk> dmoyne, tar zxvf <sourcepackage>
<RawSewage> lol
<defrysk> dmoyne, tu unpack it
<imbrandon> thats the good thing about making your own theme ;)
<kuzmaster> after changing sources.list, do i got apt-get update
<imbrandon> RawSewage: it might have been someone that just had my theme installed
<imbrandon> too
<kuzmaster> go**
<RawSewage> imbrandon, You made that theme?
<defrysk> tu pac or tu unpack thats the question
<imbrandon> RawSewage: yes
<RawSewage> cool
<imbrandon> RawSewage: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/
<dmoyne> defrysk: untared accomplished how to upgrade ?
<defrysk> cd <tothatfolder>
<dmoyne> done
<imbrandon> defrysk: nah the saying is "make install;not war"  ;)
<fabio_> salve
<RawSewage> imbrandon, Thats a diff Start button
<defrysk> dmoyne, ./configure
<kuzmaster> ohhhhhh, adept/sources.list hates me
<defrysk> hehe imbrandon :D
<kuzmaster> it NEVER works
<dmoyne> I have not used the diff file  yet ?
<imbrandon> RawSewage: when you download the startbutton replace the tux_start.png with xp_start.png , i dont make the windows on public
<kuzmaster> nope
<kuzmaster> dont no how
<defrysk> dmoyne, I thought you had one for french support seperatly downloaded ?
<dmoyne> hoops : the idea is to get a source of festival to be recompiled in another process
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, even with the us mirros, it still times out
<kuzmaster> mirror**
<kuzmaster> i keep getting cto's
<dmoyne> defrysk: but my question was I had with the tared file a diff file to update the tared source ; sofar it has not been used
<defrysk> dmoyne, if you wish to use the one from the repo its easy to compile a .deb
<kuzmaster> help?
<blush_> how can i see the driver used in a network interface?
<defrysk> dmoyne, all you have to do is fakeroot apt-get source -b festival
<defrysk> and a .deb wil be build for you automaticly
<[Evil] [Ernie] > anyone know how to get wireless working on kunbuntu? or a link to that information
<kuzmaster> kubuntu 6.06 hates me
<kuzmaster> ive tried everything
<kuzmaster> and it just dosnt work
<dmoyne> so you mean I fakeroot in my untared folder
<defrysk> dmoyne, no
<defrysk> I thought you had a seperate source of festival with french support
<dmoyne> defry
<dmoyne> defrysk: I ma lost now
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<defrysk> dmoyne, you do not have to compile festival its in the repos
<blush_> [Evil] [Ernie] , there is a lot of information in the wiki. Anyway, that doesn't help me so much
<imbrandon> [Evil] [Ernie] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<defrysk> just sudo apt-get install festival
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you
<dmoyne> defrysk: being done but I do not understand what we are doing after loading a source in my domain
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i should have looked first, kubuntu has a wireless assistant
<defrysk> dmoyne, you can delete those
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i think my question should have been how do i activate my wireless card on this laptop
<kuzmaster> would my router be blocking adept?
<defrysk> you dont need tham
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but, i will check the wiki, it might say
<kuzmaster> could that happen?
<kuzmaster> could it?
<defrysk> dmoyne, when you need more festival related packages , just do apt-cache search festival
<defrysk> dmoyne, my apologies for the misunderstandings ;)
<exceswater> hello
<exceswater> hi defrysk
<blush_> i think i'll change to Fedora Core again. Wireless with Boradcom and wpa it's being quite annoying
<defrysk> time to take the dog out
<defrysk> WraF!
<exceswater> hehe
<exceswater> woof woof
<dmoyne> defrysk: maybe I shoud have explained the idea behind all this ! : to recomplile Franfest + Mbrola + Festival and I wanted to provide to this processus the path of a freh Festival source but I knew that festival was in the repos and that it was working well in English but not in French !!!
<exceswater> i have a question... again
<exceswater> to make a shortcut on the desktop
<exceswater> i should use konsole
<exceswater> cd to where i want to
<josh> is it possible for my wireless router to block or interfere with adept?
<exceswater> and after that: ln -s path to file ?
<exceswater> but i want shortcut for a file.. not for a dir
<kuzmaster> is it?
<defrysk> dmoyne, afaIk festival is not available in French at all
<dmoyne> thios I know but there is a possibility with Franfest using Festival + Mbrola with French voicies !
<kuzmaster> is it possible for my wireless router to block or interfere with adept?
<kuzmaster> im gonna re-start, that might help
<dmoyne> defrysk: the guy in charge of this provide a script to be executed this script loads a Festival source when you do not provide a path to a source but it failed ; he proposed to work with a 64 bit Ubuntu Festival source that may have special feature for the global compilation process to succed of course everything to be installed in /usr/local to avoid interference with Ubuntu Festival executables !
<Doat> ok i got to kde now but all the menus are full of gnome apps. is there an easy way to remove them?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > in network settings - system settings i click enable on my wireless card
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it enables for about 1 second then disables again
<dmoyne> defrysk: thanks for all thgis information
<dmoyne> bye !
<kronoz> how does the windows free softare pop up on kubuntu cd for windows work? is it qt? or gtk or gtk+qt
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: pong
<Hobbsee> (sorta)
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: did you remember the keyboardproblem I sometimes have
<jeroenvrp> and you also
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: oh, was that you?  i got you mixed with jsgotangco
<Hobbsee> yep
<jeroenvrp> I bought a new keyboard and still the same problems
<jeroenvrp> I've made a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/49779
<jeroenvrp> FYI
<Hobbsee> looking...
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: do we have a clue where it's supposed to be assigned to?
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: and this happens on both kde and gnome right?
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: I don't know about gnome
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<jeroenvrp> I don't have that
<jeroenvrp> it must be profile related I think
<jeroenvrp> or user related
<jeroenvrp> I keep an extra (tail -f) eye on the X-log
<erik_> will KDE be upgraded to 3.5.3 in official Kubuntu, or will we have to wait for next Kubuntu release for that
<chavo> erik_, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<erik_> chavo: that's not official packages
<Hobbsee> erik_: next kubuntu release
<Hobbsee> and they're mostly official
<erik_> anyway, they broke dependencies when I tried them so I re-installed kubuntu and decided to wait for official
<erik_> Hobbsee: wehn do you think we'll get official 3.5.3 debs?
<Hobbsee> erik_: edgy
<defrysk> erik_, did you try kubuntu-desktop ?
<Child4Christ> i used alien to convert the java rpm to deb, an app says it isnt installed an its in a dir, should i have installed it a different way?
<defrysk> Child4Christ, wrong choice
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Child4Christ> thx :)
<erik_> defrysk: I pointed to the 3.5.3 sources and performed a dist-upgrade
<defrysk> erik_, I did it too and worked like a charm
<defrysk> erik_, I usually do and "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" after
<defrysk> to make sure to get is all
<prxq> Hi. I can't seem to change the color scheme of my konsole (in dapper)
<defrysk> prxq, yes
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i just realized you can't really see how much harddisk space you have left =o
<prxq> defrysk: yes what :-) ?
<defrysk> you should be able to
<defrysk> prxq, had to re-read your q
<prxq> oh.
<Hobbsee> prxq: settings, configure konsole, schema
<prxq> Well, when I change the scheme, the konsole blinks but stays that way
<Child4Christ> do i need to change the sources cause it says it cant find it :/
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: yes, you need multiverse
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: add " multiverse" after where it has universe
<Child4Christ> thx :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > holy freaking crap
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apparently this installed /home to the partition i wanted to use for a swap file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guys, can i ask you if you know way to watch the Soccer World cup in streaming?? i know there's a free way of watching them on some chinese channels, i really hope that you know something about it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and now my swap is installed to the partition i wanted for /home
<[Evil] [Ernie] > which is 44 gb
<[Evil] [Ernie] > haha
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ridiculous!
<defrysk> prxq, you use xgl or something perhaps ?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or something...
<prxq> defrysk: nope. kubuntu default install. Well, on an amd64
<defrysk> prxq, or a custom theme ?
<Child4Christ> seems to have worked, thx guys ^-^
<Hobbsee> Child4Christ: not a problem
<prxq> defrysk: neither. Really the default kde install.
<Child4Christ> lol now i dont have to throw the box out the window
<defrysk> prxq, honestly no clue then
<prxq> defrysk: if i try to set colors, I can select one but after selecting it, the shown color is the old one (in the dialog)
<Child4Christ> i can only assume this is a bad thing: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Child4Christ> :/
<kronoz> Child4Christ: er just run the operation again
<kronoz> Child4Christ: it doesn't really matter, it won't cuase any harm at
<Child4Christ> says theres unmet dependencies
<kronoz> Child4Christ: apt-get -f install
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: what are you trying to install and what are they?
<Child4Christ> same thing :/
<Child4Christ> sun-java5-jdk <-- this for P2P clients
<Child4Christ> limewire and frostwire use java
<kronoz> !java-package
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kronoz
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: are you following the proper guide to get that package?
<Child4Christ> yup
<kronoz> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: so you're getting them from multiverse?
<Child4Christ> i just run apt-get install that and it gives me errors an now dependencies needed
<Child4Christ> yup
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: can you pastebin the errors?
<Child4Christ> sure
<Healot> dapper repos, not dapper-backports repos
<Child4Christ> umm, how do i use it?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: /msg ubotu pastebin
<Child4Christ> ty
<Child4Christ> do i put my name under name then click send?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: sure
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: then produce the URL here
<Child4Christ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15762
* defrysk has the total xp look now not sure if i dhould be happy ;s but thanks imbrandon 
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: what happens if you sudo apt-get -f install as mentioned above?
<Child4Christ> not sure, lemme try
<Hobbsee> or apt-get build-dep packagename
<apokryphos> why? ;-)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Child4Christ> same thing
<Hobbsee> there was a reason.
<Child4Christ> build-deps doin somethin
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: no, that won't do it. That's just for getting build-dependencies.
<Child4Christ> o
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: is it the *exact* same error with apt-get -f install?
<Child4Christ> yea, dependencies
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: what happens if you sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb
<Child4Christ> errors
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: what errors?
<Child4Christ> subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2 <-- only error it says, otherwise just says "errors"
<zax1> shortly after the installer retrieves (some 257 software ) packages for installation, and then unpacking and installing. the nstaller crashes. i am installing XUBUNTU, any one ever had similar expiriences ? any suggestions ?( by the way, the same laptop was fine when i installed win 2000,kubuntu and ubuntu)
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: could you pastebin what it says exactly?
<apokryphos> it is a very weird error...
<Child4Christ> sure
<Child4Christ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15763
<Child4Christ> sorry is this is causing problems
<georgeblunt> hey there
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> i have a question
<exceswater> few minutes before
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: don't be, we're here to help :)
<exceswater> i've seen that updates are available
<georgeblunt> !xfree86-dga
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, georgeblunt
<exceswater> i hit applu
<exceswater> and adept updater started
<exceswater> and somewhere in the middle crashed
<exceswater> now it seems something else is using adept
<exceswater> and i cannot upgrade
<Child4Christ> thx, i appreciate it ^-^
<exceswater> what can i do
<georgeblunt> exceswater: i had the excact same problem a few days ago
<exceswater> and ?
<georgeblunt> let me think... hehe
<exceswater> it was a big download... 29 M
<exceswater> and it crashed
<exceswater> there is no CTRL-ALT_DEL in linux :D ?
<Child4Christ> ctrl+alt+del twice restarts the computer
<exceswater> oic
<Child4Christ> does for me anyway :)
<georgeblunt> try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: hm, I just looked at a bug report...
<exceswater> what does that ?
<apokryphos> try installing from adept or synaptic
<Child4Christ> its a bug?
<georgeblunt> exceswater: i had the problem, that it crashed during configuration.. this finishes all configuration tasks
<Child4Christ> do you know the package name for adept?
<exceswater> i understand
<exceswater> thank you
<exceswater> :d
<georgeblunt> np ^^
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: it is, yes.
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: install that same sun package you were trying
<georgeblunt> does anyone know anything about the xfree86-dga extension?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: sun-java5-jre
<exceswater> it worked now
<exceswater> 10x
<Child4Christ> thx apokryphos, tryin to get adept to work :)
<georgeblunt> exceswater: great :D
<Child4Christ> ok umm, shouldnt be runnin 4 times an not on my screen right?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: sorry?
<Child4Christ> adept didnt show up so i ps aux | grep adept and it looks like its running 4 times
<Child4Christ> thing is i dont see it :/
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: are you doing alt+f2 -> adept
<Child4Christ> no
<Child4Christ> should i?
<Child4Christ> not sure what alt+f2 does
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: yeah, you should try it that way. Alt+f2 is KDE's quick-launcher
<Child4Christ> ooo, thx!! :))))
<apokryphos> does it work?
<Child4Christ> yea, thx :)
<Child4Christ> :D
<apokryphos> cool
<Child4Christ> it seems to be workin :D
<Child4Christ> oh ok now i have java lol
<Child4Christ> *hate
<Child4Christ> more errors
<exceswater> again
<exceswater> noobie time :D
<exceswater> i installed 3d desktop
<exceswater> veeeery nice
<exceswater> just show this to win users and they give up win :d
<exceswater> but i dunno where to config it
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: ok, one sec
<Child4Christ> tyt
<Child4Christ> :)
<fek> moin
<ubuntu> hi, can i install firefox within the live cd?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<apokryphos> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install firefox
<apokryphos> hi fek
<Child4Christ> its given me a screen
<Child4Christ> "Editor" or "Noninteractive"
<exceswater> who can help me about that 3d desktop
<exceswater> :D
<ThePianoGuy> exit
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: no "dialog"?
<Child4Christ> no its like the install screen for 5.10
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: you're on 5.10? :/
<Child4Christ> nah, 6.06 beta 2
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: ok, switch to editor
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: beta 2? Why =)
<Child4Christ> but the screen on the term is like the 5.10 installer
<apokryphos> that could be the cause of the problem
<Child4Christ> cause its the only one i downloaded :P
<Child4Christ> release wasnt out at the time ;p
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: I recommend upgrading your system... heh, you should've mentioend that before :)
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Child4Christ> dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> yup
<Child4Christ> last time i used just upgrade an it said nothin to upgrade, install etc
<Child4Christ> does that matter?
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: try that now, we'll see.
<Child4Christ> 3 not fully installed or removed. <-- might have proved a prob
<apokryphos> huh?
<exceswater> who can help me about 3d desktop configuration please
<Child4Christ> atm its setting up libltdl3
<apokryphos> exceswater: do you mean setting up xgl+compiz?
<exceswater> defrysk: are you here
<exceswater> nope
<defrysk> ?
<exceswater> i just installed from kubuntu: 3d desktop
<defrysk> sup ?
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> i cannot config something
<exceswater> 3d desktop
<exceswater> :D
<defrysk> 3d deskop?
<exceswater> the file is installe
<defrysk> whats that ?
<exceswater> installed
<exceswater> if i hit ALT - F2 and type: 3ddesk
<apokryphos> it's a little app for some "fake" 3ddesk stuff
<exceswater> aha
<exceswater> some like that
<apokryphos> exceswater: run it from terminal, then you'll be able to see errors
<exceswater> like in SUSE
<exceswater> :D
<apokryphos> exceswater: it's quite cool though
<exceswater> it works
<apokryphos> exceswater: no, suse has the real ones ;-)
<defrysk> suse ? whats that ?
<exceswater> but i cannot imagine how to config it
<Child4Christ> should i just download an install the release version?
<exceswater> another distro
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: nope, just execute the above command
<apokryphos> defrysk: /msg ubotu suse
<Healot> SuSE - one of the best commercial bs out there :)
<Child4Christ> bs?
<defrysk> apokryphos, you really think I am that ignorent ?
<apokryphos> defrysk: I don't know you, so I have no idea.
<Child4Christ> i dont like SuSE, it doesnt like my sound card lol
<apokryphos> ok, anyway...... :)
<defrysk> novell crap
<Healot> damn it's no crap
<apokryphos> defrysk: please take it to -offtopic
<defrysk> apokryphos, ?
<exceswater> hey hey
<exceswater> please help me
<apokryphos> defrysk: what was unclear?
<apokryphos> exceswater: did you type it in the terminal?
<exceswater> how can i config that 3d desk
<Healot> exceswater: that 3ddesktop?
<exceswater> yes
<apokryphos> exceswater: so what does it say
<exceswater> it says it'a allready started
<exceswater> :D
<apokryphos> exceswater: ok, then you need to use one of the options to get it running
<defrysk> apokryphos, what do I have to take to aff topic ?
<exceswater> i dunno where to find config for it
<defrysk> off
<apokryphos> do 3ddesk --help or something
<exceswater> how
<exceswater> k
<exceswater> i try
<apokryphos> defrysk: your "novell crap" and other such offtopic messages.
<defrysk> oic
<defrysk> ok sorry
<Child4Christ> should have man pages for that shouldnt it?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> or help pages, at least
<Child4Christ> i find myself typing man app too much at times lol
<exceswater> it doesn't do nothing
<exceswater>  :D
<exceswater> i google it
<exceswater> :D
<exceswater> please don't fight guys
<exceswater> :D
<apokryphos> on fighting here =)
<exceswater>  /\
<Child4Christ> apokryphos: do you know what libltdl3 is?
<Healot> !info libltdl3
<ubotu> libltdl3: (A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.5.22-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 163 kB, Installed size: 236 kB
<Child4Christ> my term still says its setting it up
<exceswater> anyone here from romania ?
<Healot> The O-zone?
<exceswater> heeh
<exceswater> everybody numa numa
<Healot> i guess there is/are someone from Romania besides you
<Healot> exceswater: figure out that 3ddesktop switcher yet?
<gil> anyone have time to give me instructions on setting up bootspslash screens
<gil> i am a bit confused from most of the tutorials i have read
<Healot> which tutorial might that be?
<Healot> every Internet/Wikiwiki tutorials is confusing :)
<gil> yes welll...i have got  a bunch of bootsplash screens from kde-look and i want to know the most easy efficient way of implementing it
<Healot> those bootsplashes
<gil> yes!
<Child4Christ> umm, i think it might have crashed or something
<Child4Christ> still says the same thing :/
<Healot> damn gil, I only change those bootsplash for OEM... but never actually customize my own
<gil> ok
<Tobberoth> I'm thinking of installing the kubuntu-desktop package (I'm on normal ubuntu), how much will this mess up? Will it be easy to uninstall later if I don't desire it? Is it easy to jump between gnome and KDE?
<Healot> yup you can remove the KDE desktop packages just like any other desktop metapackages
<elton> Hello world! I need help, can anybody help me?
<Healot> btw, the DM allows you to switch desktop
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> it has been said that usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Healot> gil >> that might help
<Tobberoth> sounds good
<elton> Hello world! I need help, can anybody help me?
<Healot> wait a sec, that the grub usplash
<Healot> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Healot: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> elton: question?
<elton> Thanks Healot
<elton> I'm brasilian, sorry for my bad english
<elton> Healot, i have problems to run MP3 files
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<elton> thanks
<elton> I'm gonna see it now
<elton> thanks
<Healot> just ask if you encounter problems
<elton> ok
<elton> I have another problem
<elton> I have two sound-card in my computer
<Mitja> Where can I edit preferences for saving sessions?
<elton> How can I change the default option?
<hurraedgeht> yeah! ubuntu rulez!!!
<Child4Christ> is there a reason its stuck on this? Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-2) ...
<Healot> elton: just jack the headphone/speaker to the card you desire... btw if you have built in card, you can disable it in BIOS
<Healot> gil: for the KDE splashcreen http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=35&PHPSESSID=e69df461df369ee7b418dd47c68badc0
<elton> ok
<elton> thanks
<Healot> ky, off to the TV screen
<gil> thanks healot
<gil> i know the KDE one...thats simple/
<gil> i am trying the boot splash one
<Child4Christ> least bibletime works ^-^
<tobberoth> Okey, I just did /etc/init.d kdm start
<tobberoth> and I got a KDE log in window.. but uh.. it looks exactly like gnome once started
<Child4Christ> shouldnt look like gnome
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Child4Christ> should be a single bar on the bottom (called kicker)
<tobberoth> Child4Christ: I have a bar at the top aswell.. exactly like in GNOME :/
<Child4Christ> ...
<Child4Christ> hmm
<Child4Christ> sure you selected to log into KDE before you entered your login details?
<tobberoth> hmm..
<tobberoth> I'll try again
<Child4Christ> theres an option on login called "Sessions" click it an select KDE
<Child4Christ> think its at the bottom left
<oem> hi.how can i tell grub to boot windows first? or how can i install lilo?
<Child4Christ> when you boot up you have a timer, use the arrow keys on your keyboard and it stats, allows you to choose to boot windows
<tobberoth> Yeah, found the error.. wow this looks nothing like GNOME^^
<Child4Christ> lol yea, i prefer KDE :)
<tobberoth> KDE looks more like windows really..
<Child4Christ> i usually have mine looking like a mac
<Child4Christ> doesnt have to
<Child4Christ> once you customize it you can make it look nothing like win ;)
<larson9999> how do you set up a global alias so that ll='s -l for everyone who logs in?
<oem> child, i know that....but how can i set windows as standard?
<tobberoth> hmm, seems amarok 1.4 isn't in adept either
<Child4Christ> not sure :/
<defrysk> tobberoth, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<Child4Christ> apt-get install amarok
<tobberoth> defrysk, I don't know what to do with that
<defrysk> tobberoth, nm then :)
<tobberoth> I tried to write apt-get deb http etc
<oem> bye guys....i'll ask you some silly questions again next week
<tobberoth> but it didn't work
<Child4Christ> oem best to ask in a grub channel
<oem> i don't want to have grub...i'd prefer lilo but don't know how to install it
<Snake> Digg is down hahahaah!
<Child4Christ> if you made one mistake you wouldnt be able to boot anything
<Child4Christ> if grubs wrote to the mbr it would be tricky cause its whats enabling you to boot any OS
<tobberoth> I installed grub
<Child4Christ> technically i wouldnt advise touching the boot loader
<oem> but if i but in a win98 cd then grub is away
<tobberoth> it was very simple
<tobberoth> it was something like root (hd0,5) then setup (hd0,0)
<oem> can i choose the boot.loader during the ubuntu install?
<Child4Christ> think ubuntu just uses grub
<oem> ok thx
<oem> i have to go now
<charlie5> hi, what package would i need to install to allow mp3 files to be played (.ogg are ok) after a fresh dapper install ?
<geneo91> .
<Child4Christ> they should play in totem
<Child4Christ> but i use xmms
<charlie5> i think i only have kaffeine and amarok with the fresh install
<charlie5> xmms is a better choice ?
<keyne> charlie5: this is gonna help you : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<keyne> you need libxine-extracodecs
<charlie5> keyne: ah, much obliged :)
<Child4Christ> is there a donkey client for kubuntu?
<keyne> Child4Christ: yeah, you can use amule
<Child4Christ> is it avaliable via apt-get?
<keyne> yeah, but you may need to add universe repository
<Child4Christ> think im gonna have to give up on the java
<paperangel> whats up guys
* Child4Christ is tryin to get used to Kubuntu
<Child4Christ> ^-^
<paperangel> lol
<paperangel> i love kubuntu
<paperangel> i usually use red hat stuf
<paperangel> f
<paperangel> but ubuntu is nice.
<Child4Christ> BSD an CentOS is what i normally use
<paperangel> i know a good gnutella client
<paperangel> for kubuntu
<Child4Christ> what is it?
<paperangel> apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Platypus> Has anyone else had problems with the Kubuntu LiveCD and AMD's Cool'n'Quiet?
<paperangel> do you have AIM C4C
<Child4Christ> couldnt find the package :/
<paperangel> are you using dapper
<Child4Christ> yea, 6.06 beta 2
<paperangel> ...type apt-get update
<Child4Christ> some index files couldnt be used :/
<paperangel> do you have any instant messengers
<Child4Christ> Kopete
<Child4Christ> right clicking something on the desktop seems to crash that an the desktop
<paperangel> do you have aol
<paperangel> damn
<Child4Christ> nope ^-^
<paperangel> your using KDE right?
<Child4Christ> AOL free
<Child4Christ> yep
<paperangel> what clients do you have
<paperangel> like sn for
<Child4Christ> sn?
<paperangel> screen name
<Child4Christ> for Kopete?
<Child4Christ> msn
<paperangel> yah what is it
<paperangel> i wat
<paperangel> what kind of comp are you using
<paperangel> wait*
<Child4Christ> 1.10 gig pent III coppermine cpu, 256 ram
<paperangel> hmm..
<paperangel> www.linuxquestions.org
<paperangel> that might be able to help you
<Child4Christ> anyone know if the crash is a bug?
<Child4Christ> happens quite a bit
<paperangel> are you fully updated?
<Child4Christ> have to kill Kopete to get it runnin right
<Child4Christ> yup
<paperangel> i have crashes too
<paperangel> only for Konqueror though
<paperangel> nothing really big
<Child4Christ> left BSD due to a program i want crashing an i skipped CentOS cause i want KDE, hence Kubuntu ^-^
<paperangel> my sn tfor msn is voice_lag@hotmail.com
<Child4Christ> dont take offense if i dont add you justy ive had some nasty people on msn before :(
<Child4Christ> *just
<paperangel> ah its alright bro
<paperangel> so, are you into angels any
<Child4Christ> depends
<Child4Christ> if their Gods angels, yes
<paperangel> good.
<paperangel> God is the shiznit.
<paperangel> i dont really follow the church though
<Child4Christ> i know satan took a load with him so angels arent always good :(
<paperangel> i dont believe the fact that there are only 2 angels
<Child4Christ> loads more
<paperangel> in the christian religion
<paperangel> yah
<Child4Christ> satans one
<paperangel> my favorites Gabriel
<Child4Christ> >.<
<paperangel> i like Raziel a lot too.
<|apokryphos|> guys, please join us in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<paperangel> lol alright
<rene_> hi
<Jolly_Jumper> hi#
<Jolly_Jumper> komme bei meinem Problem nicht weiter. Hat jemand einen Tipp ? http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=3161
<zax1> can any one help with driver installation
<zax1> i am running xubuntu that was installed on the backof a breezy server install
<Jolly_Jumper> sorry. is a english speaking channel.
<Jolly_Jumper> :-(
<zax1> but i need an intel driver for the display(or a better one than i am using) can anyone help?
<Jolly_Jumper> i use 915resolution with an 1280x800 dislay
<Jolly_Jumper> do somebody know a german speaking Kubuntu IRC channel?
<v3ctor> do !de
<v3ctor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Jolly_Jumper> thx
<chell> Kubuntu 6.06 rules
<tobberoth> Um.. kopete doesn't seem to send my messeges
<Child4Christ> is it set to online?
<tobberoth> hmm.. seems it's just lagging really bad
<Child4Christ> you'll have a ickle piccy on the bottom right, if its grey then its not online
<tobberoth> It's not gray
<Child4Christ> icon representing the protocol
<Child4Christ> oh
<Child4Christ> could be the service then
<paperangel> i hate kopete
<paperangel> i like GAIM
<chell> I love Kopete, I hate GAIM ;-)
<tobberoth> I think gaim is easier to use..
<tobberoth> I can't get sound to work in kopete..
<tobberoth> when I get messages etc
<larson9999> gaim doesn't webcam.
<tobberoth> neither do I :)
<larson9999> or the last i looked it didn't
<chell> I prefer KDE anyway
<tobberoth> I sorta dislike not having a sound event when I get a message
<larson9999> i run my computer with no sound whatsoever
<tobberoth> hmm
<tobberoth> maybe my sound iisn't even working on KDE..
<tobberoth> Okey, I fixed the gpg key, how do I install AmaroK 1.4?
<tobberoth> I know the apt source, but not how to use it
<Child4Christ> try apt-get install amaork
<tobberoth> Child4Christ: That will install 1.3.9
<tobberoth> 1.3.9 can't find my iPod
<Child4Christ> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Download
<Child4Christ> you can get Kubuntu ver from there
<tobberoth> No I can't
<tobberoth> that's the site I'm using
<tobberoth> you just get the apt source, I have no idea what to do with it
<Child4Christ> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Child4Christ> try adding deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main but make a #comment line before it so you can remove it if you have to
<TheFuzzball> hello, who knows the command for Kubuntu's Control Centre?
<Child4Christ> click the big K and select control center
<Child4Christ> opos, system settings
<Child4Christ> *oops
<charlie5> msettings ?
<tobberoth> gah, I'
<TheFuzzball> that makes kcontrol appear
<tobberoth> I'm having so much trouble with my ubuntu ^^ now adept won't start
<qbert> kubuntu no longer does dhclient on startup i have to do it manually each time, how can i correct it ?
<TheFuzzball> when command do I type as an alternative to kcontrol?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is anyone of you using manDVD?
<Tommy2k4>  i have it set to mount a networked pc on boot up but that pc isnt always on when i boot, any way to make it auto mount when its turned on or at least keep trying every few mins until it is
<serenity> i am looking for an apps to create a slideshow with ken-burns-effects...does anyone know one
<DaSkreech> gwenview I think?
<larson9999> i don't konw about that but apparently kuickshow doesn't work in dapper so i'm using gwenview as a replacement.  the only thing it doesn't have i want is the ability to scroll through pictures with the wheel.
<Bassetts> where are the kubuntu forums?
<niekie> Bassetts, http://kubuntuforums.net/
<Bassetts> thanks
<CPU_Wizard> hello everybody!
<niekie> Hi CPU_Wizard.
<CPU_Wizard> i have a problem with kubuntu :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: hi sweetie
<CPU_Wizard> hello Tallia1Kubuntu :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> just kidding :)
<CPU_Wizard> i have an HP zd8000 series laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have the third leg
<gsuveg> re
<CPU_Wizard> and i tried to install kubuntu 6.06
<CPU_Wizard> i have some problems though....
<gsuveg> where can i setup /msg nickserver ... in konversation ?
<CPU_Wizard> how can i configure the fan and cpu control?
<CPU_Wizard> my laptop gets very hot...
<CPU_Wizard> any idea?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: klaptopdaemon
<CPU_Wizard> i have to download it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you can't control directly the fan
<drayen> anyone managed to get 64bit kubuntu working with a broadcom wireless card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhhh, dunno :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to start it! :)
<CPU_Wizard> ok, i have another problem too :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<CPU_Wizard> once i insert a cd in the tray, i can't eject it
<CPU_Wizard> lol :-)
<CPU_Wizard> what's responsible for this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: maybe because once you put the CD inside it is mounted
<uniq> the linux kernel locks the device when it's in use.
<uniq> that's why.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so you have to unmount it before ejecting
<[zev] > unmount it
<uniq> right click on the cd device and "eject" it will be ejected.
<CPU_Wizard> i try it but it says that the system uses the cd
<CPU_Wizard> (something like that)
<uniq> then something is using the cd.
<uniq> a window open browsing the cd or something similar.
<CPU_Wizard> obviously.... i 'll try to unmount it from the console
<svivian> CPU_Wizard: I bet when you put the cd in, Konquerer opened a window or tab somewhere. Make sure you close out anythign it might have opened
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: try "eject" in the console
<CPU_Wizard> no app is running!
<CPU_Wizard> i'll try all these things!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or otherwise you can kill all the applications that are using it automatically
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there is a command to do that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gimme a sc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sec
<uniq> cpu_wizard: in console you can use 'umount -l /dev/cdrom' and then eject.
<CPU_Wizard> ok
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: fuser
<CPU_Wizard> uniq, i 'll try it!
<CPU_Wizard> i downloaded kubuntu dvd
<CPU_Wizard> but i can't install packages from add/remove
<CPU_Wizard> (all things go wrong with me :-))
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok found
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kill -k /dev/cdrom
<svivian> CPU_Wizard: You aren't the only one
<CPU_Wizard> thank you Tallia1Kubuntu!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to kill all the process using the cdrom, or
<CPU_Wizard> i'll give it a try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kill - v /dev/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to know which process were using it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> after killing the application try the eject option you tried before
<uniq> tallia1kubuntu: you mean 'fuser -vkm /dev/cdrom' don't you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, sorry :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah :D
<CPU_Wizard> ok!
<uniq> as far as i know kill don't have a -k option.
<DaSkreech> gsuveg: Got an answer?
<CPU_Wizard> anyone tried to install kubuntu on a laptop?
<uniq> cpu_wizard: i'm running kubuntu on my apple ibook.
<CPU_Wizard> really? cool!
<CPU_Wizard> my laptop gets very hot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: i have been running kubuntu for a year... actually even more :)
<tobberoth> What do I do if I don't get sounds on KDE? (Except mp3 playing, which wors perfectly)
<CPU_Wizard> Tallia1Kubuntu, you are very lucky :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's because ACPI is not enabled
<sdlnxgk> how can I run programs as root???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sdlnxgk: sudo COMMAND
<tobberoth> ACPI?
<CPU_Wizard> the only distro that worked for me is suse 10.1 buti it's really heavy
<CPU_Wizard> and slow
<CPU_Wizard> so i want to try a few more times to make kubuntu work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kubuntu worked perfectly for me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and at the first try :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i didn't know ANYTHING about linux before trying it from scratch
<CPU_Wizard> i'm jellous! i'm going to format my disc right now!
<CPU_Wizard> and let you know!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: to control the temperature of the laptop you need a CPU-throttle daemon like cpufreqd
<CPU_Wizard> thank you Tallia1Kubuntu, i'll download it :-)
<nubby> are there known issues with the newest firefox and kubutu?
<nubby> in new to kubuntu :) this is my first install and run of it
<sdlnxgk> not sure how to use the sudo COMMAND
<CPU_Wizard> thank you for your time, i really appreciate it!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: then you can control the daemon and set the throttle profile you need ( Performance, powersave...) using klaptopdaemon for example
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: download??
<CPU_Wizard> it is included in kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: do you know what are repositories right? you don't need to downlaod it manually!!!
<CPU_Wizard> yes :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, ok :)
<CPU_Wizard> what i need most
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !cpu
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tobberoth> Can someone please help me get regular sounds working on KDE? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !klaptopdaemon
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrr
<CPU_Wizard> is kbabel, i'm a kde translator so i need it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !cpufreqd
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uniq> !fish
<ubotu> I guess fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<uniq> !fishing
<ubotu> hmm... fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<uniq> heh.. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> uniq: thnx, didn't know about it :)
<CPU_Wizard> i hope next time i'll be talking to you via kubuntu :-)
<CPU_Wizard> thank you!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, maybe that will take some time :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: a IRC client for kde is Konversation if you don't konw
<omega> Hi
<CPU_Wizard> i've been using suse for a long time :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> CPU_Wizard: or irssi if you are in trouble and you can use only the terminal
<CPU_Wizard> thank you Tallia1Kubuntu! you are very helpful!
<omega> Adept just crashed and now I can't start it anymore. If I click the entry in the kmenu, it'll ask for a password, but then it doesn't do anything.
* CPU_Wizard is formatting his hard drive. Cu later!!!!
<larson9999> omega i'm getting the same error.  i had to reboot to get it to work
<omega> I'm not getting any error at all.
<omega> It asks for a password and after that nothing happens.
<larson9999> omega: i meant an error as in things not working the way they should
<nubby> holy wow
<nubby> all i have to do is use the adept manager and it finds stuff for me?
<nubby> and installs it?
<larson9999> lol
<barros_> how is the best way to setup iptables in kubuntu?
<nubby> this is great
<larson9999> nubby which distro did you use before that didn't have a package manager?
<omega> Wait till it crashes, nubby. Then you can' t use it anymore.
<larson9999> omega you can probably find a hung process out there to kill, no?
<nubby> :(
<omega> How do I do that?
<nubby> well im very new to linux
<nubby> first run with kubuntu
<omega> I don't see adept in the list of ksysguard
<nubby> i was using su commands and konsole b4
<nubby> and was using suse
<uniq> omega: try 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock' from konsole
<uniq> and then run adept from the menu again.
<winbond> i need help setting up fglrx on 64bit
<nubby> heck yes
<nubby> wow
<nubby> such a nub i am
<omega> Apparently root is using the process.
<nubby> whats the best IM client ?
<uniq> nubby: kopete.
<winbond> i did the apt-get for the fglrx and aticonfig --initial. i can see the login screen but when i log in i loose signal from the video card
<uniq> nubby: not counting IRC as IM, konversation is good for IRC.
<oelschle> I think gaim is the best IM client!
<nubby> uniq: cool cool....thanks :) was unsure if i should set the default IM client up or if there was a better one :)  thy!
<nubby> i used to use gaim
<nubby> i wish amsn could do them all :)
<winbond> i need help setting up fglrx on 64bit
<winbond> i did the apt-get for the fglrx and aticonfig --initial. i can see the login screen but when i log in i loose signal from the video card
<omega> uniq: Why doesn't adept inform the user that the process can't start or something similar? And is the console command the only way to get it to work again?
<uniq> omega: because adept isn't the perfect application yet. :)
<uniq> omega: did it work when you killed the process using /var/lib/dpkg/lock with fuser, and then re-ran adept?
<omega> Yes.
<omega> Thanks for that.
<omega> How do I turn off this auto filter thing? It's making adept very slow to use.
<omega> It's like a friggin' AJAX web application "lolz, we thought you were using enter too often, so here's the autofilter thing"
<coreymon77> guys
<uniq> omega: don't think you can configure much UI behaviour yet.
<omega> Too bad. :)
<coreymon77> so dapper final is out
<omega> Anyway, thanks for the command. Guess I'll make a shortcut for that or something. Adept seems to be crashing rather often.
<coreymon77> does lts still mean it is a pre release
<coreymon77> or is it the final
<uniq> coreymon77: Long Term Support.
<coreymon77> what does that mean
<coreymon77> should i upgrade
<coreymon77> uniq: what does "Long Term Support" mean
<uniq> coreymon77: it means it's supported longer than regular releases.
<jpatrick> coreymon77: support for 5 years instead of 3
<jpatrick> or something like that
<coreymon77> uniq: is it the stable release
<nubby> whats the best media player?  VLC media player ?  i love it for windows
<LjL> it's good enough
<coreymon77> uniq: or still a flight release
<Child4Christ> 3 years instead of a couple of months, for servers its 7 years
<uniq> coreymon77: yes, all ubuntu releases are considered stable when they are released.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> how should i upgrade
<coreymon77> using adept?
<coreymon77> or with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<antoine> Salut tout le monde !
<jpatrick> antoine: saalut
<jpatrick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nubby> i search for VLC media player in the adept manager but i dont find it
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> nubby: I think it's in multiverse
<antoine> J'ai un gros problme, vous savez pas comment installer grub sur une disquette avec linstall de dapper ?
<jpatrick> universe
<nubby> im a nub :) please explain what that means :)
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<DaSkreech> nubby: Yup :-)
<nubby> oh wow
<coreymon77> guys
<LjL> antoine: apt-cache show grub-disk
<coreymon77> how should i upgrade my dapper from flight 8
<nubby> jpatrick: TY heaps!
<coreymon77> using adept or with apt-et dist-upgrade
<raj__> coreymon77: Update your repositories first with apt-get update, then fire away with apt-get dist-upgrade
<coreymon77> raj_: not using adept?
<omega> Can anyone explain to me the purpose of "Add/Remove programs"?
<rraajj> coreymon77: That's using APT on the command line.
<DaSkreech> nubby: Best media player is the one that works for you ;-)
<insanekane> omega: migratory fear reduction ?
<omega> Because it seems that it doesn't list all available software. Which adept seems to do.
<coreymon77> alright
<insanekane> omega: it supposed to be for the people who are too scared of using adept
<antoine> merci mais peut-on empecher le programme dinstallation dinstaller grub sur le mbr du disque dur ?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: You can use eitehr
<omega> insanekane: Maybe so, but that still doesn't explain why it can't find all software. =P
<DaSkreech> the command line is safer
<omega> What if I want to install the Opera browser, or Skype? Not listed there.
<insanekane> omega: thats the point ... it doesnt have to
<insanekane> omega: it just shows a very limited subset
<omega> Hm.
<coreymon77> i do i have to re-update my repositories
<DaSkreech> !tel antoine about fr
<ubotu> DaSkreech: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DaSkreech> !tell antoine about fr
<coreymon77> because i updated them in order to upgrade from breezy to dapper flight 8
<coreymon77> would i have to update my repositories again, or are they fine now
<omega> Why are .deb packages opened with ark by default? Why doesn't it show me the install dialog instead? (Which is most probably the thing most users want, I assume?) Ark just fails and complains about it not being in my PATH or something.
<insanekane> omega: Ark cannot handle deb packages
<nubby> wow!
<nubby> just upgraded the repositories!
<nubby> fantastic stuff!
<nubby> TY!
<omega> insanekane: After installing Dapper Drake 6.06 it's automaticly set up to handle those files.
<insanekane> omega: you should probably right click on them, and use the Kubuntu Package menu that appears
<omega> How do I change it so that double clicking on a .deb will do the same as right-clicking selecing kubuntu packagemanagement and then install?
<insanekane> omega: eh ...
<insanekane> omega: in the words of the Soup Nazi "No Soup for You!!"
<vasu> hi
<Drakeson> can you tempt me to fetch edgy?
<Drakeson> just a weak reason might suffice ;)
<WoodwardAve> Drakeson: I'm trying to fight that temptation as well
<Drakeson> is it 2.6.16 ?
<WoodwardAve> Drakeson: I believe so
<svivian> Woohoo! Local Linux guru helped me sort out my display! There were a bunch of modes added, probably by aticonfig, which were unnecessary. The display manager picked one larger than my monitor could do, which was why I had the problem.
<WoodwardAve> 2.6.17 hasn't been integrated just yet
<WoodwardAve> will be soon i believe
<WoodwardAve> from what i've read
<svivian> I still don't have GLX functional. I get the DRI error even though the load dri entry is in xorg.conf, oh well.
<svivian> I still have a problem with printing, so if there are any print experts here, I could use some help
<Drakeson> WoodwardAve: thanks
<Drakeson> I try not to test it (calm myself down for today!)
<Drakeson> though, there is not telling what this poor machine would be running tomorrow ;)
<svivian> Any printer experts on?
<damien_> Hey all, what needs to be done to get xorg-driver-fglrx with 3d accel working after running an update which includes a new linux-image?
<damien_> I tried removing and reinstalling it but that didn't work...
<damien_> It worked fine (by checking via fglrxinfo) before running the update, but went back to Mesa after the new linux-image... anyone know?
<jwat> what is the easiest way to view windows shares/
<damien_> jwat, I think going to Remote Places
<nik> smb:/
<damien_> From the menu right next to the Blue K icon
<damien_> That works too :)
<jwat> "remote places" does not view my windows network
<damien_> Sorry then you click on Samba Shares
<damien_> And that should show you your windows network
<damien_> but it is basically the same thing as typing smb:/ in konq
<jwat> I was using smb4k with breezy until I updated to dapper and now I get the annoying error message of "the account was disabled"
<jwat> smb:/ in konq <-- Booyah!!!
<nik> :)
<svivian> Any printer experts on?
<omega> Thanks insanekane. ;)
<mneisen> hello, i upgraded to the new kernel today. now my wlan is not working anymore. I have a centrino-based laptop with ipw2200.
<DaSkreech> svivian: Whats up?
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Dood!!!
<lnxKDE> sip?
<lnxKDE> sup?
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech no luck :(
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech no luck with the KDE svn install
<svivian> DaSkreech: I still can't get Foomatic drivers to install. All the packages are installed according to Adept, but when I go into Admin mode in System Settings, and try to add the driver, it tells me the driver either isn't installed or I dont have rights to it.
<DaSkreech> Whats the problem?
<lnxKDE> dbus and qtbus wont be see by kdelibs
<DaSkreech> svivian: Well do you have rights to them?
<svivian> I'm running in admin mode, I would assume that would allow me to access the driver library
<svivian> DaSkreech: It seems to have some connection to locale as well. whenever I run the printer install, it resets my local to "Default"
<svivian> DaSkreech: that should be locale to "Default"
<mneisen> hello, i upgraded to the new kernel today. now my wlan is not working anymore. I have a centrino-based laptop with ipw2200.
* DaSkreech should probably mention that he is as far from a printer expert as you can get 
<svivian> DaSkreech: I can print, but only using RAW, which cuts the top 1/4 inch of my documents off
<DaSkreech> lnxKDE: Which dbus is it?
<torstefan> Hi, I am using Kopete as my IM agent. But it dosen't behave as I wish..  I would like to get a "bubble" only when someone pages me.. Is this possible?
<DaSkreech> svivian: have you checked the forums?
<torstefan> Now , there is a bubble everytime someone gets online, changes status, etc
<lnxKDE> 0.62
<DaSkreech> leafwiz: Stop changing your name right before I press tab :)
<svivian> DaSkreech: I'm looking in as many places as I can
<loanwolf> ? what package do i need for mpeg playback in xine
<leafwiz> :)
<DaSkreech> svivian: Ok Sorry about help here. Lots of folks are at conference I think
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech : dbus0 0.62
<DaSkreech> leafwiz: in the main kopete window can you check settings -> Notifications
<lnxKDE> DaSkreech : see ya laterz gota go to work
<DaSkreech> Cool
<leafwiz> DaSkreech: yes, thx
<omega> How do I change my password?
<Hawkwind> omega: passwd
<omega> passwd what? I don't see that option anywhere in System Settings.
<Hawkwind> omega: Type it
<LjL> passwd typed in a console
<Hawkwind> passwd
<uniq> omega: kmenu - system settings - user account - change password
<Hawkwind> I don't use KDE so I don't know the graphical way
<loanwolf> anyone know what package i need fore mpeg playback in xine
<Hawkwind> When you do a apt-get dist-upgrade and a new kernel is installed, does that replace the current one, or install it next to the current one ?
<LjL> Hawkwind: next to
<omega> uniq: Do you mean users & settings?
<omega> err, users & groups
<Hawkwind> If it installs it next to the current one, how can I see a list of all installed kernels ?
<uniq> omega: no,i mean user account.
<Hawkwind> omega: Open up a console and simply type:  passwd
<omega> Ah ok, I found it. Thanks uniq.
<frank_> Hawkwind: it depends if the version number changes or not. It the version changes, the installs next to the old. If not it overwrites
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: teach the easy way first then the good way :-)
<Hawkwind> Nevermind,  ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*  seems to give me the answer I wanted :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: As I stated, I don't use KDE so I don't know the graphical way :P
<LjL> frank_: i think the version number *always* changes, because at the very least the ubuntu number is changed
<LjL> frank_: i just got 2.6.15-25 installed, and it installed alongside 2.6.15-23
<Hawkwind> frank_: The version number always changes AFAIK
<Hawkwind> LjL: Yeah same here.  Thanks guys :)
<LjL> Hawkwind: also, you probably want to remove the old kernel *after* a reboot
<frank_> Hawkwind: well security updates overwrite the old one AFAIK
<Hawkwind> LjL: I always keep 2 kernels installed.  That way if something happens to one, I know I have another one that works I can boot to :)
<LjL> that's reasonable enough
<Hawkwind> Though I've screwed things up bad enough that neither kernel would boot
<Hawkwind> Heh
<LjL> eeeeh :)
<McNutella> hey, how can I use my volume controls on the keyboard like I can with normal unibtu
<Hawkwind> McNutella: Look into using lineak is one option
<frank_> anyone know how to make kaffeine videos play 5% brighter all the time? I have to set it manually everytime I open kaffeine
<LjL> McNutella: just assign the right keys to the relevant hotkeys in KMixer
<frank_> for some reason, the upgrade to dapper caused videos to darken
<McNutella> Hawkwind, nothing I can turn on in kubuntu ?
<LjL> McNutella: if the keys are not recognized at all, then you should change your keyboard model in the control panel
<McNutella> LjL, thats more like it, thanks
<McNutella> LjL, will try out
<LjL> McNutella: of course, you'll have to keep KMixer running. but i guess you're already doing that.
<McNutella> i guess it is, somewhere :)
<LjL> McNutella: note that, logically enough, the keyboard model is not set under Harware / Keyboard, but under Personal / Regional and Accessibility in System Settings
<LjL> McNutella: the procedure for setting the hotkeys is also a bit involved
<LjL> McNutella: first, start kmix, or if it's already started, click on the tray icon, then click mixer, and on the main window, right click on the master volume slider , and "configure global shortcuts"
<mneisen> hello, i upgraded to the new kernel today. now my wlan is not working anymore. I have a centrino-based laptop with ipw2200.
<loanwolf> ? anyone know what package i need to play mpeg video's....everything saying i dont have decoder
<LjL> loanwolf: tried VLC?
<loanwolf> LjL, is that a player
<LjL> loanwolf: yes
<loanwolf> no...just installed xine
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> do i have to install/update to the new kde? or was kde upgraded along with the dapper update
<coreymon77> ?
<uniq> loanwolf: you can try to install libxine-extracodecs.
<uniq> coreymon77: KDE was updated along with the dapper update.
<LjL> coreymon77: dapper comes with kde 3.5.2. however, if you want, there is kde 3.5.3 in a special repository at kubuntu.org
<loanwolf> uniq, ok..will try that after vlc installs
<coreymon77> thanks ljl
<uniq> loanwolf: you can also give 'codeine' a try. It's my videoplayer of choice.
<loanwolf> uniq, i might try it...
<LjL> uniq: that still uses xine though, afaics
<DaSkreech> loanwolf: you may need extra-codecs?
<uniq> ljl: sure, but it's the best i've tried so far.
<leafwiz> Is there a media client that can stream SMB streams , and also search in the stream.
<leafwiz> Kaffeine can open and play. It has a tendacy to crash, and it cant search..
<LjL> uniq: i'll give it a try
<leafwiz> Other clients like VNC and MPlayer, downloads the file to disk. Then playes it
<coreymon77> what is this "Jonathan Ridell's Key" thing
<LjL> leafwiz: VNC you mean VLC? VLC doesn't download streams, it just streams them
<leafwiz> LjL: Yes..
<coreymon77> do i need to get this key thing aswell?
<uniq> ljl: does vlc support smb:/ ?
<LjL> coreymon77: repositories are signed, so that you can be assured that the packages are genuine
<LjL> coreymon77: i'm not sure you *need* the key, though i think with the latest APT you do
<coreymon77> alright
<LjL> coreymon77: there should be instructions for getting the key on the same kubuntu.org anyway
<coreymon77> so do this whole wget this
<LjL> uniq: oh, no. that's because smb:// is a KDE thing, and VLC is not KDE
<uniq> ljl: exactly.
<Child4Christ> can someone tell me the link to the wiki for installing java please?
<Hawkwind> !java
<leafwiz> LjL: So , Kaffeine is the only one with smb:// support?
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Child4Christ> ty :)
<Hawkwind> Yep :)
<LjL> i would *mount* samba shares anyday, though, rather than accessing them with KIOslaves
<LjL> leafwiz: wouldn't know. other KDE players should have it too, i gues
<damien_> Hey all, what needs to be done to get xorg-driver-fglrx with 3d accel working again after running an update which includes a new linux-image? (When it was working before)
<damien_> Tried reinstalling the fglrx driver
<coreymon77> guys
<loanwolf> DaSkreech, i have all the extra's loaded
<coreymon77> when i click on my sources.list file (as root) it says "KDEinit could not launch 'kate' " what does that mean?
<leafwiz> LjL: mm.. What do you use?
<LjL> leafwiz: VLC
<coreymon77> but whn i go to the kmenu and try to open kate that way, it works
<coreymon77> why?
<leafwiz> LjL: Do u watch smb streams through it?
<LjL> leafwiz: no. i have my samba shares mounted.
<DaSkreech> damien_: You should try asking #ubuntu-xgl
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> does it matter where i put deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main in my sources.list?
<frank_> anyone know how to make kaffeine videos play 5% brighter all the time? I have to set it manually everytime I open kaffeine
<frank_> for some reason, the upgrade to dapper caused videos to darken
<coreymon77> because it when i run apt-get update the site i added is not showing
<damien_> thanks will try that DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Nope
<uniq> coreymon77: no.
<frank_> coreymon77: it doesn't matter where you put it. as long as it's not commented out (no # in front)
<coreymon77> why isnt is showing up in the list when i run apt-get update
<coreymon77>  i looked through the output
<coreymon77> never does it say
<coreymon77> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<frank_> coreymon77: not sure. It should work
<coreymon77> is it a problem that it is not showing
<coreymon77> this is what it does say
<Child4Christ> how do i install the latest gnome and xfce desktops like in ubuntu and xubuntu?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install (x)kubuntu-desktop
<Child4Christ> (x)?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: press Full upgrade then preview files to see if you get a new KDE
<LjL> sorry - i meant sudo aptitude install (x)ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> meaning either ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<Child4Christ> oh, ty :)
<uniq> child4christ: xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu and ubuntu-desktop for gnome. And kubuntu-desktop for kubuntu
<Hawkwind> LjL: Will that install xubuntu over top of Kubuntu or how does that work ?
<coreymon77> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<v3ctor> (k|x|ed)ubuntu
<uniq> hawkwind: you can have all three installed at once.
<v3ctor> you don't actuall put (x)
<LjL> Hawkwind: what you said. when you login, you'll be able to choose which desktop to use from the Options menu
<uniq> hawkwind: you can choose the session type in KDM/GDM.
<LjL> Hawkwind: also, upon installation, it will ask whether you want to use GDM, KDM or XDM as the default display manager
<coreymon77> ljl: i type that and it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Hawkwind> Ahhh ok.  I'm used to just installing xfce in Mandriva like urpmi xfce4 so I guess this is basically the same
<Child4Christ> btw if anyone asks how to install java on kubuntu beta 2, it doesnt seem to work, they should upgrade to release ver for it ^-^
<LjL> coreymon77: as we said --- type *either* "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" (for gnome) *or* "sudo aptitude-install xubuntu-desktop" (for xfce)
<coreymon77> ljl: i have Kubuntu though
<LjL> coreymon77: yes...?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> Sysinfo for 'macisajt': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: mobileAMDAthlonXP-M2000+ at 1459 MHz (2920 bogomips), , RAM: 183/186MB, 79 proc's, 1.33h up
<MetaMorfoziS> what is bogomips?
<McNutella> im looking for an Amiga theme for my KDE desktop, any ideas anyone ?
<LjL> McNutella: try kde-look.org
<v3ctor> bogomips = bogus millions of instructrions per second
<Child4Christ> fluxbox is good
<McNutella> is it quite simple to install them themes? LjL
<MetaMorfoziS> thx!
<LjL> McNutella: don't see much though
<coreymon77> what is xubuntu?
<LjL> McNutella: not always
<v3ctor> xubuntu = xfce ubuntu
<Child4Christ> ubuntu with Xfce for older computers
<admiral_proFTW> coreymon77, its ubuntu with a different enviroment
<McNutella> i got a nice theme in gnome, doubt I can use them
<LjL> coreymon77: ubuntu with xfce
<admiral_proFTW> i dont like xfce
<v3ctor> i like xfce
<McNutella> i like nutella
<LjL> McNutella: just install UAE and use that ;-)
<admiral_proFTW> bah too much like windows
<Child4Christ> think i used it once on dreamlinux, was aight but not as good as kde ^-^
<LjL> admiral_proFTW: how's it more like windows than gnome is?
<coreymon77> how do i upgrade my kde desktop to 3.5.3 is Kubuntu
<McNutella> ljl there is always that, but thats a project for next month.. I already have two amigas, I just like the way they look at "just work" ;)
<coreymon77> and keep it as Kubuntu
<v3ctor> admiral_proFTW: i think you may have it conused with icewm
<admiral_proFTW> i was under the impression it was laid out to be like windows to help Windows used to switch
<admiral_proFTW> coreymon77, sudo apt-get update
<McNutella> whats windows?
<admiral_proFTW> sudo apt-get upgrade
<admiral_proFTW> might have to restart KDE
<LjL> McNutella: my personal opinion is that using an amiga-like theme on gnome or kde would be being unfair to both amigaos and kde/gnome...
<coreymon77> admiral: i have been told NEVER to use apt-get upgrade
<McNutella> LjL,  I already have the close button on the left side on KDE coz im used to it that way, and the min/max on the otherside, minus anyother button
<admiral_proFTW> coreymon77, WHO TOLD YOU THAT?
<admiral_proFTW> they're stupid
<LjL> apt-get dist-upgrade
<admiral_proFTW> very very stupid
<LjL> admiral_proFTW: anyway, you need to add the 3.5.3 repository first
<admiral_proFTW> coreymon77, what version of ubuntu
<admiral_proFTW> i take back the xfce
<admiral_proFTW> had it confused
<leafwiz> If I might ask... What's wrong with this: mount -t smbfs -o username="moviebox" //10.0.5.124/movies/ /media/movie_movies/   , No kernel support for smb?
<LjL> leafwiz: use "-t cifs", not "-t smbfs"
<LjL> smbfs is deprecated
<coreymon77> admiral: i just upgraded to the newest dapper lts an hour ago
<coreymon77> and doesnt using apt-get upgrade f**k up your system
<LjL> McNutella: i have the windows gadgets set up that way too, but that's a different matter (i'm actually using an OS X-like theme for window gadgets, but only because it's nice enough)
<admiral_proFTW> coreymon77, NO
<admiral_proFTW> not at all
<LjL> dist-upgrade *is* generally a better idea though
<admiral_proFTW> unless there is not distro to update to
<mneisen> hello, i upgraded to the new kernel today. now my wlan is not working anymore. I have a centrino-based laptop with ipw2200.
<McNutella> ljl and logical.. no point putting close beside anything else, just click it by mistake (at times)
<mneisen> What to do now?
<LjL> admiral_proFTW: uh? dist-upgrade works very well even if there is no specific "new" distro.
<admiral_proFTW> reallt
<LjL> admiral_proFTW: i just used dist-upgrade to simply download the new security updates. always did.
* McNutella loves peoples grammar at times.. what do do now, always makes me chucke
<admiral_proFTW> i thought it was just for distrobutions
<LjL> McNutella: agreed.
<admiral_proFTW> LjL, oh well thanks for the word
<admiral_proFTW> I always do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<LjL> admiral_proFTW: dist-upgrade simply tries to be smarter than simple upgrade. on the other hand, simple upgrade doesn't necessarly ruin your system, that's for sure.
<LjL> even better is using aptitude ;9
<admiral_proFTW> point is, coreymon77 whoever told you not to do and upgrade was stupid
<admiral_proFTW> it doesnt mess up your sysytem
<profoXP> is something wrong with amarok in k/ubuntu, because i cant play wma streams anymore, i could play them before, and i think i have the needed codecs, i use the xine backend
<uniq> admiral_proftw: dist-upgrade is a smarter version of upgrade. upgrade will simply upgrade the currently installed packages to the newest version available. dist-upgrade can do more advanced stuff.
<mneisen> profoXP: You might need to install windows codecs
<profoXP> mneisen, i have added extra repositories and i think that i downloaded the needed codecs, what would i need ?
<admiral_proFTW> uniq, well i usually only need to update packages, so i guess that works for my purposes
<profoXP> mneisen, it sucks that some sites are only optimised for flash8/proprietary media formats :/
<mneisen> profoXP: have a look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29%7C%28restricted%29#head-68524fab57e2285050069d6845f95415f8ec8404 .
<profoXP> mneisen, thank you, lets see
<mneisen> hello, i upgraded to the new kernel today. now my wlan is not working anymore. I have a centrino-based laptop with ipw2200. What shall I do now? Anyone else has the same problems?
<admiral_proFTW> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Rede> occasionally my wifi cuts out and i have to reboot my computer to restart it. is there a way i can restart my networking without a reboot?
<admiral_proFTW> mneisen, check that out
<hele> Same with my acx wlan card
<Rede> i had the same problem on fc4, but id manually installed the wifi, so i knew how to restart the networking :\
<hele> rede: Start to old kernel, it works for me
<h3sp4wn> sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1 (presuming you are using wpa_supplicant and configuring from /etc/network/interfaces)
<mneisen> admiral_proFTW: Thanks for the pointers, but I might not have made myself completely clear: I used to work until this morning when I upgraded to a new kernel.
<Rede> hele: i only have the default kernel installed
<mneisen> hele: I might try that, but then, I want to use an up-to-date kernel.
<kosh> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   should restart all the network interfaces
<LjL> McNutella: apt-cache show windowlab
<profoXP> mneisen, back in the days, when i had an ipw2200 it stopped working too after kernel upgrade, I just had to wait until it got fixed (and use an older kernel in the meantime)
<mneisen> profoXP: Thanks for this insightful tip.
<profoXP> mneisen, ipw2200 is the most used WLAN so it will probably get fixed soon, if its a problem like that
<mneisen> profoXP: Then I will reboot into the old kernel.
<mneisen> cu
<profoXP> mneisen, wait
<McNutella> ljl, unable to show package windowlab ?
<profoXP> mneisen, does dmesg tell you anything? oh hes gone
<LjL> !info windowlab
<ubotu> windowlab: (Small and simple Amiga-like window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.33-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<LjL> McNutella: i bet you don't have universe enabled
* mth`MAW ist wieder da!.
<McNutella> ljl I bet I do :P
<LjL> McNutella: then i bet your system's broken :-)
<McNutella> i bet its just me
<McNutella> which universe we talking about ljl ?
<LjL> the Universe repository
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<McNutella> yeah thats what I thought..
<Child4Christ> just wonderin, if i install and run an ircd will i have to puch a hole in my box to allow connections?
<Child4Christ> why im on Kubuntu, DesktopBSD wouldnt allow the connections
<h3sp4wn> For desktopbsd you probably just needed a pf rule to allow the connections
<uniq> child4christ: check firewalls and such. you can check that the ircd listens on the correct ports with 'sudo netstat -lpAinet'
<Child4Christ> is it hard changing the iptables manually?
<h3sp4wn> There is no iptables rules by default
<uniq> there is no firewall by default afaik.
<Child4Christ> so im unprotected right now?
<Child4Christ> thats sounds nice lol
<Child4Christ> sorry for the bad humor, lack of sleep
<uniq> your problem is probably a cable modem or a router.
<Child4Christ> i really should be in bed but my cats taken it
<Child4Christ> my isp doesnt stop me running servers cause i had one running on windows
<McNutella> idiot LOL
<McNutella> root___ that is
<Child4Christ> is he runnin irc as root?
<Child4Christ> i never really understood why its such a bad thing
<uniq> mcnutella: that doesn't mean he is an idiot. please respect the fact that this is a support channel. Not a "I'm better than you"-channel. Thanks :)
<dergringo> :)
<uniq> child4christ: root is mainly for maintainance and  system administration. Running anything as root, besides what's needed, is bad security practice.
* Child4Christ is still getting used to linux
<Child4Christ> ran windows till i got the internet, linux is hard but fun ^-^
<McNutella> slap my wrists
<profoXP> I installed k/ubuntu next to archlinux, i forgot to save my old grub, and ubuntu didnt detect arch, can i still access the old menu.lst, because i mounted the partition, but i'm not allowed to go into /boot of that partition, otherwise i have to figure out where exactly archlinux resides (i can figure it out, but it would be easier and more fulfilling if i could fix this issue)
<Pizmar> Why won't my icons on my desktop align themselves to the grid? I have the option enabled!!!
<Scorpmoon> after loading kubuntu up (white scrolling text) i get a switch to black console, and then switch back to kubuntu logo, with the progress bar
<Scorpmoon> there it stops
<Scorpmoon> i burned the cd twice
<Child4Christ> might have been a bad download, some data might have been corrupt
<Child4Christ> could try a different mirror for the download
<Child4Christ> or did you already do that?
<Scorpmoon> no, the data looks fine from windows
<Child4Christ> what speed did you burn at?
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to x as a user but i can start x as root, helpppppl
<Scorpmoon> low! 8x
<Scorpmoon> i was told to try that yesterday
<Child4Christ> that as slow as it will go?
<Scorpmoon> yes
<Scorpmoon> so i guess kubuntu is not for me?
<Scorpmoon> i did ctrl alt F1
<Scorpmoon> what can I write to start up manually?
<Child4Christ> your hardware might not be supported, display anyways
<Scorpmoon> ati card..
<h3sp4wn> Have you tried the alternative cd
<Scorpmoon> no, i want simple install or none :)
<heinkel_111> anyone know how to do adjust the size of toolbar icons etc in dapper drake
<h3sp4wn> (or alternate can't remember which it is)
<heinkel_111> ?
<uniq> scorpmoon: login with your username and password. try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<heinkel_111> i like my larger breezy icons better
<Scorpmoon> its live cd, i have no username yet :)
<Child4Christ> using the alt cd sounds good
<Scorpmoon> uniq, nop still stops
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to x as a user but i can start x as root, helpppppl
<profoXP> Scorpmoon, special hardware? laptop? graphics card?
<Scorpmoon> amd64 desktop, ati x800xl
<Scorpmoon> i don't see anything special
<Child4Christ> did you download the 64 ver?
<Scorpmoon> yep
<Child4Christ> or the x86
<profoXP> :)
<Scorpmoon> x64
<profoXP> hmmm /me doesnt know
<Child4Christ> try the alternate cd like h3sp4wn suggested
<profoXP> i only know about problems with laptops (broken bioses etc) but thats mostly at very beginning (while uncompressing kernel)
<Scorpmoon> i aint gonna :) Ubuntu works
<Scorpmoon> i just wanted to compare
<profoXP> yes, make him download another cd lol
<profoXP> Scorpmoon, well.. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<profoXP> :P
<profoXP> ubuntu and kubuntu arent too different
<profoXP> they are built on the same stuff
<andreas_> hello! in my konqueror windows, the "Window" menu is gone and nowhere to be seen. Any ideas how I can get it back?
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to KDE as a user but i can start x as root and it will launch KDE helpppppl
<Scorpmoon> mkay.. just gotta try opensuse and pcbsd before I put my bets on Ubuntu, final decision :)
<Child4Christ> pcbsd isnt as good as its pegged
<Child4Christ> last time i used it it wasnt exactally any good
<profoXP> andreas_, are you in the video group ?
<profoXP> (dont know for sure if there is a video group in ubuntu)
<xwolf-> is it possible to run Qemu here in kubuntu to boot my windows installation in /dev/hda1?
<profoXP> (there is)
<andreas_> profoXP: ahum, let me check
<andreas_> why would it matter?
<h3sp4wn> qemu is seriously slow (unless you have a massively powerful computer
<profoXP> andreas_, are you in the video group? (type: groups username)
<Pizmar> hey hey, i got a question!!
<andreas_> profoXP: yes, I am
<xwolf-> h3sp4wn how's a pentium 4 2.8ghz good for it?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, kqemu module will optimize it and will even support full virtualisation AFTER the inital installation of the OS
<Pizmar> So, when I double click on my mp3s, and beep opens them, it won't play... If I drag the icon into the playlist it will...
<profoXP> xwolf-, I think it would be hard to boot an existing windows install in qemu
<Pizmar> When I view track details, and look at name
<xwolf-> really? i thought it could.
<profoXP> xwolf-, I'm not saying its impossible, but I never heard about it (I wnated to do it myself a few weeks ago for school)
<Pizmar> If I double clicked it, it will say home/user/mp3name
<profoXP> xwolf-, maybe it can be done, I'm not sure, if you find out how, let me know ;)
<xwolf-> k
<Pizmar> but if i dragged it, it says the full directory name
<Pizmar> they are on my windows partition by the way
<wonbond> which folder is kdm installed in?
<coreymon77> guys
<profoXP> xwolf-, anyway, qemu is pretty slow whatever system you have, but when you use the kqemu kernel module it will go faster, installation of an OS in qemu is always slow because it doesnt support full virtualisation, only when the OS is up and running you can enable full virtualisation (the kqemu module will do that) if you provide an option
<wonbond> which folder is kdm installed in?
<coreymon77> whenever i go into knooueror
<coreymon77> konqueror*
<coreymon77> and try to go to my media folder
<profoXP> xwolf-, and full virtualisation is faster (can be compared to vmware's speed, not super fast, but its workable)
<xwolf-> profoXP the whole idea was to copy a few files from my linux partition to the winblows' one :>
<coreymon77> it gives me an error saying "The KDE mediamanager is not running"
<coreymon77> what does that mean
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: kqemu ? have you built debs for the kernel module ? - How fast is it in comparison to vmware ?
<coreymon77> what is the kde media manager
<coreymon77> and why arent things working
<Pizmar> Anyone care to answer my question?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, err.. i use(d) it on my archlinux box really, i dont know about a .deb
<xwolf-> coreymon77 breezy? dapper?
<coreymon77> xwolf: dapper lts
<xwolf-> dont know then.
<coreymon77> i just updated a coulple hours ago
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, it is almost as fast as vmware right now, a month ago it was alot slower, but kqemu supports a full virtualisation option now
<coreymon77> anyone know what the KDE mediamanager is?
<h3sp4wn> pofoXP: Can kqemu accelerate mips emulation or just x86 ?
<profoXP> "Enable full virtualization mode for best performances. This mode only works with the following guest OSes: Linux 2.4, Linux 2.6, Windows 2000 and Windows XP. WARNING: for Windows 2000/XP, you cannot use it during installation."
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, i think only x86
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, KQEMU is supported on x86 or x86_64 Linux 2.4 or 2.6 hosts. Experimental versions are available for FreeBSD and Windows NT/2000/2003/XP.
<profoXP> kqemu only works on x86 or x86_64, but i dont know what it can accelerate
<Pizmar> So when I double click my mp3s, beep media player opens, but won't play the file. when i view the file info, it shows the directory as home/user/desktop/file which is incorrect... If i drag them into the playlist it shows the correct path, and will play.
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: Its not a mips host though I want just mips client
<highvoltage> hi there. k3b only detects my dvd recorder as a cd-rom drive, it says that my drive can't record cd's or dvd's.
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: I will investigate that kernel accelerator
<highvoltage> any idea on what i can do to fix that?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, i guess it can only accelerate x86 because afaik thats the point of kqemu, it can only accelerate what the host is running (I think)
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, heres some info (on official site) http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to KDE as a user but i can start x as root and it will launch KDE helpppppl
<Child4Christ> bbiab
<profoXP> When KQEMU runs in full virtualization mode, both guest kernel and user code are executed directly on the host CPU.
<Pizmar> So when I double click my mp3s, beep media player opens, but won't play the file. when i view the file info, it shows the directory as home/user/desktop/file which is incorrect... If i drag them into the playlist it shows the correct path, and will play.
<profoXP> Pizmar, probably beep's fault.. but i dont use it
<uniq> pizmar: please don't repeat your question that often. If someone know they will help you. You don't have to ask again every 5 min. Thanks. :)
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: I am building the sid sources now (on dapper)
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, for kqemu ? grea
<profoXP> t
<Pizmar> Well, this happens with every media player
<Pizmar> Including amarok
<Pizmar> but not Kaffeine
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: First I need to get a later version of qemu first - I think I will just do the kqemu manually
<Pizmar> So mp3s work just fine on everyone else's computer?
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to KDE as a user but i can start x as root and it will launch KDE helpppppl
<h3sp4wn> how are you starting X ?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, oh ok
<profoXP> Pizmar, oh.. strange..
<Pizmar> Maybe I'll try the forums
<profoXP> Pizmar, i dont seem to have the problem, where are the files then? (if they are not at /home/.../desktop/...)
<Pizmar> Well, in media/hda1/blah blah/Music
<Pizmar> even if i copy one to desktop and double click it, the same thing happens
<terminet> hi folk
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: It needs qemu 0.81 to be used - I may build kqemu properly but it wouldn't be much use to anyone else because I run 2.6.16
<terminet> Can you help me, guys?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, bah, install a .15 kernel and build for that too ;)
<uniq> terminet: please ask your question and we'll see :)
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, i cant build now, because my "package/development laptop" is broken
<profoXP> im using replacement hardware
<wonbond> i installed fglrx as root and i cant login to KDE as a user but i can start x as root and it will launch KDE helpppppl
<terminet> uniq: tnx ;) I've a strange problem, games an applications aren't fluid, but if press any key or mouse it's work right (I'm sorry for my english ;/)
<PyroMithrandir> wonbond, have you tried logging in with any other normal user accounts?
<wonbond> PyroMithrandir: i only have one user account
<DaSkreech> Scorpmoon: The alternate Cd is pretty simple
<PyroMithrandir> wonbond, you should make another to see if it is a problem only for the one user
<Scorpmoon> its just, i want to try it out before install
<wonbond> PyroMithrandir:ill try , ty
<DaSkreech> andreas_: Try Ctrl+M
<terminet> no idea? :(
<gsuveg> re
<highvoltage> i found my dvd problem. I had the wrong dvd drive plugged in. d'oh!
<Blissex> highvoltage: if everything else, check the cable :-)
<gsuveg> how can i put crypt with konqerror ?
<profoXP> highvoltage, lol? the wrong hardware in your pc you mean?
<DaSkreech> wonbond: which kdm
<highvoltage> Blissex: that's what i did. I thought I should try a newer IDE cable, and when I wanted to plug it in, i noticed that my older dvd-rom, which is mostly forgotten, was still plugged in there ;)
<cgeo> guys can anybody help me. for no apparent reason i cannot load x windows manager
<Blissex> highvoltage: hehehehe. :-)
<cgeo> i can only get konsole
<highvoltage> profoXP: nope, i had an older drive in my pc that i forgot about. it camoflages with the black casing :)
<Blissex> cgeo: we are sorry, but all our clairvoyant and telepathic advisors are busy on other lines :-)
<wonbond> DaSkreech: the latest kde, 64bit kubuntu
<profoXP> highvoltage, ;) oh
<profoXP> hey, erm.. "/dev/hda3 /media/arch ext3 defaults,user_xattr,umask=0222 0 2" gives me: EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=0222" or missing value
<profoXP> , on ubuntu
<profoXP> why doenst umask work ?
<cgeo> Blissex yeah i know but i just can;t show you my xorg.conf here can i ???
<Blissex> cgeo: what usually really matters is '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Check lines with "(EE)" in them, and the last 20 lines or so for errors.
<profoXP> cgeo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.org
<profoXP> .com
<profoXP> damn
<profoXP> cgeo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<profoXP> can anyone please test if playing the stream "mms://wm.streampower.be/4fm" works in Amarok ? it used to work on archlinux, but i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<cgeo> Yeah, alraedy did that. it says "No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth"
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: That is loads better (appart from the massive amount of dependancy problems I now have)
<cgeo> Screen(s) found, but none has a usable configuration
<cgeo> i changed to depth from 24 to 8 but still nothing
<Mitja> I've used "update-rc.d <name> defaults" to set a startup script from /etc/init.d. The script was copied to many rc levels. Does it get executed as many times as the levels at booting or just once?
<andreas_> DaSkreech: isn't that for showing/hiding the menubar?
<andreas_> either way, no change
<uniq> mitja: just once.
<profoXP> cgeo, change it back to 24 :) thats not the problem, paste your Xorg.0.log with the lines containing (EE) on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<andreas_> :(
<Mitja> It's not working then. What am I missing?
<terminet> profoXP: work ;)
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, what dep problems ?
<Mitja> It has #!/bin/sh at the top...
<profoXP> terminet, oh. damn. using default amarok or the 1.4 version ? (from alternative repo)
<cgeo> ok.just a sec profoXP
<profoXP> I could try out the official 1.3.x one
<uniq> mitja: did you make it yourself?
<Mitja> uniq, yes
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: I need to somehow build sparc-utils (in order to build proll)
<terminet> 1.3.9
<uniq> mitja: did you make sure it accepts start and stop arguments?
<profoXP> h3sp4wn, pff no idea.. in arch building goes kinda automatically with ABS :P
<Mitja> Is that something I have to put inside it?
<profoXP> (one thing where arch is really strong)
<uniq> mitja: use /etc/init.d/skelton as a template.
<DaSkreech> andreas_: Sorry what was the problem?
<terminet> profoXP: Have you any idea for my problem?
<Ayabara> I just installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and set kdm as default. when I booted I got the kubuntu login screen, but after I logged in it went back to ubuntu. any ideas?
<uniq> ayabara: select KDE from the sessions list in KDM.
<Mitja> uniq, thanks
<Ayabara> uniq: thanks, should've known that...
<profoXP> terminet, what problem
<terminet>  I've a strange problem, games an applications aren't fluid, but if press any key or mouse it's work right (I'm sorry for my english ;/)
<Mitja> uniq, but I don't have any daemon, I just want 2 simple commands to get executed
<andreas_> DaSkreech: the "Window" menuitem in the menubar is gone (in Konqueror)
<terminet> I'm using flgrx with ati x700
<DaSkreech> Oh Yeah
<profoXP> terminet, i would say its haunted :/
<DaSkreech> What about it?
<andreas_> I have no idea when it disappered because I haven't had a use for it before
<profoXP> terminet, I ran fglrx + x700 on my old laptop, it worked fine
<DaSkreech> Right so what do you want to do now?
<uniq> mitja: put them in /etc/rc.local
<andreas_> DaSkreech: well, I want to get it back :)
<DaSkreech> For asethic purposes?
<Mitja> uniq, that's all? no update-rc.d ?
<terminet> uff dude do you use xorg 7.0 ?
<andreas_> DaSkreech: no, I need the split window and the "Tool views"
<McNutella> like ubuntus gconfig, what is KDEs variables configurator ?
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift+T For horizontal and Ctrl+Shift+L for vertical
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Shift+R to close the one you are currently focused on
<andreas_> DaSkreech: I appreciate it, but the problem is the menuitem - I want it, not a compromise :)
<DaSkreech> andreas_: Ahmm Then I think that #kde would be more helpful right now :)
<zym0tic> Hi people, since I have kubuntu 6.06 my network browsing isn't working anymore. opening network services says: The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running. and browsing samba shares says: the process for the smb://workgroup died unexpectedly
<svivian_> andreas_: Try reopening Konq. I found that if I opened it as a web browser, then tried to do file stuff, I lost the tree pane and the tool tabs. If I opened it explicitly for file work, I could access those.
<andreas_> svivian_: sorry, no luck
<cgeo> guys i am running kubuntu live cd. i also have it installed. can anybvody tell me how to mount / and have access to it through the livecd???
<natalie> hi
<h3sp4wn> profoXP: I have got it working just used the binary packages from sid for proll and openhackware (I don't think it would be easy to cross compile for sparc and mac respectively and it fixes the dependancies)
<slow-motion> hallo
<jean-francois> log
<fatejudger> is there a changelog for the new kernel patches?
<wonbond> i just installed kubuntu 64bit and got the fglrx as root and it wont let me log into kde as a user , only as root from recovery mode , can somone help me
<zodo> Hey folks...I keep having an issue where some application (I think amaroK) goes wild on my hard drive, doing something, bringing the whole system to a crawl.  When it happens, is there some command I can run to see what applications are doing what with my HD?
<wonbond> zodo there is a app that will catch runaway processes
<wonbond> zodo: exept i dont remember the name of it
<wonbond> i just installed kubuntu 64bit and got the fglrx as root and it wont let me log into kde as a user , only as root from recovery mode , can somone help me
<loanwolf> ? is there away i can use the mutimedia keys on my keyboard
<Blissex> loanwolf: yes, but forget about it.
<loanwolf> Blissex, what is it that hard..or dont work the best
<Blissex> loanwolf: just to explain what you have to do is complicated.
<McNutella> any reason why Ktorrent would usually come up with errors, including "tracker is down"
<loanwolf> Blissex, ok....i just wanted to use the volume keys with with master channel in kmix
<uniq> loanwolf: system settings -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard layout -> enable keyboard layouts, and select a keyboard model close to yours in the list.
<Blissex> loanwolf: hehehehe, they all want to do that :-). Do you know the ''Flying dutchman'' legend? He too wanted to find a way to use his multimedia keys :-)
<uniq> blissex: it's not that hard :)
<loanwolf> Blissex, nope dont know them
<loanwolf> uniq, thank you
<Blissex> uniq: depends on how geeky you are :-)
<MasterEvilAce> just curious.. how difficult is it to port a Visual C# app to linux?
<Scorpmoon> I just made Kubuntu work, it was THIS bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/38649
<Scorpmoon> silly little bug
<leafwiz>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY heihei
<MasterEvilAce> ...
<MasterEvilAce> change  your pass now leafwiz
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: hehehehe. Depends. If it uses a lot of .NET not good, as to pure C#, very easy.
<leafwiz> arg.. :P
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: ah, shame :P
<Blissex> loanwolf: however, the brief summary is: find and XKB layout that includes your keys, and then bind those keys to even using keyboard shortcuts in KMix or using DCOP.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: however, most port pretty easily.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: so it is most likely worth a try. Even pretty complex ones work OK, as long as they don't do too much DB stuff.
<MasterEvilAce> holy crap my screen is getting blurrier every day
<MasterEvilAce> what's that before STUFF?
<MasterEvilAce> DO?
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: BTW, viceversa is usually very easy: if developed on GNU/Linux, it will ''just work'' (usually) on MS Windows.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: CRT monitor?
<zodo> I've been monkeying with xmodmap and the xorg conf trying to get my Logitech MX510 mouse working with all of the buttons.  Does anyone know where I can find the order of how xmodmap uses the buttons?  I know what button is what on the mouse...but not where to put them in xmodmap.
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: yeah.. i bought it from my friend two years ago maybe. he said it was always sharp. I don't remember the quality when i brought it home.. i just notice that there's a bunch of wavy electromagnetic interference type stuff on my screen. more noticable on solid colors
<Blissex> zodo: 'xmodmap' is obsolete...
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: ahhhhhhhhhh.
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: yeah :-/ i hope i don't need a new monitor
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: well, there are two interesting points here.
<zodo> Oh...well that would explain my issues, perhaps.  What has it been replaced by?
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: first: bad color quality often is a degaussing issue. Try degaussing or just switching the monitor off for 5-10 minutes occasionally.
<iNiku> hmm, new kernel
<iNiku> or maybe not so new, I haven't updated in a few days
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: second, it is amazing how bad an influence on a CRT can be _any_ electrical/electronic stuff in its vicinity, like a radio, a speaker, a mobile phone.
<zodo> Its also amazing how big an effect GSM cellphones can have on CRTs.
<iNiku> true, for a long time I was able to tell I was getting a call on my mobile several seconds before it actually started ringing, just by looking at my monitors
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: finally, many monitors drift in convergence and focus. Most have electronic (if expensive) or mechanical dials (if cheap) convergence/focus regulations.
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: yeah, degaussing doesn't have an effect. not a real color problem.. just VERY blurry. the problem is less and less the lower the resolution i use.. however I know that this resolution (1280x1024) is supported.. but it is the blurriest res
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: i heard about the focusing thing.. that requires taking the monitor apart though i believe
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: depends on the monitor, many have controls for that.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: look at the various options on the OSM.
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: yeah there's nothing there for it
<svivian_> MasterEvilAce: You don't by chance still have the protective film on the screen (stupid q I know)
<MasterEvilAce> svivian_: nope
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: also, most CRTs are rather blurry at their highest res. Like 17" are really designed for 1024x768, or at most 1152x864.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: even if 17" can do 1280x1024, thats not what they are designed for...
<h3sp4wn> Diamondtron or trinitron crt's look fine at 1600 by 1200
<h3sp4wn> (17")
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: yeah, i don't remember having a problem a year ago.. but it seems to be getting worse... I think the blur is caused by the wavy crap i'm getting. it's a 19" EPI Envision  EN-980e
<Mitja> I'm interested too: what should we use instead of xmodmap?
<Blissex> Mitja: well, the horrible answer is XKB, which is both very flexible and very incomprehensible.
<Blissex> Mitja: there are (very) few XKB tutorials etc. on the web, that help somehow.
<zodo> I was thinking that there must be some sort of easy GUI front end for xmodmap somewhere...maybe for XKB...I just can't find it.
<Blissex> Mitja: the XKB config utility is 'setxkbmap' and the KDE frontend for (some) of it is 'kxkb'
<Mitja> kxkb won't run, no reason displayed
<Mitja> or error thrown
<zodo> Is XKB just keyboards, or mice too?
<Blissex> zodo: XKB is the keyboard side of XINPUT, which is the new way of doing everything...
<Blissex> zodo: or perhaps I am getting confused. :-) But use those keyboards for a search.
<wonbond> i just installed kubuntu 64bit and got the fglrx as root and it wont let me log into kde as a user , only as root from recovery mode , can somone help me
<Blissex> wonbond: thats probably just an installation mishap, nothing to do with 'fglrx'.
<Blissex> wonbond: log in as 'root' and then add yourself as new user. Check '/etc/passwd'.
<wonbond> Blissex: i already made a new user from root , but i couldnt log in with that account either
<Blissex> wonbond: then check the logs in '/var/log/' as to the reason why.
<omega> Hi
<omega> Could someone do me a favor and make me a screenshot of the display settings in KDE? Kguidance I think it was called?
<omega> I can't find any online.
<wonbond> Blissex: which log should i look at?
<Blissex> wonbond: the most recently updated, check with 'ls -ltr /var/log'
<wonbond> whats the pastebin url?
<Blissex> wonbond: guess :-)
<wonbond> pastebin.edu?
<Blissex> wonbond: hardly .edu :-)
<wonbond> Blissex: ok , could you look at it please .  im new , dont really know whats going on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15773
<Blissex> wonbond: as to im new fine, but sysadm in either MS Windows and GNU/Linux is hard stuff, so be ware...
<Blissex> wonbond: thats the X log, it has nothing to do with login/GDM/KDM issues... Try 'messages' or 'secure' or whatever else your system produces.
<wonbond> Blissex: could this be a problem?
<wonbond> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<wonbond> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event
<wonbond> 	No such file or directory.
<Blissex> wonbond: the security policy yes, the event file no (I think).
<slicslak> how do i lookup a hostname with an IP address?
<wonbond> Blissex: ok , thanks you , i got to run to school
<slicslak> nm, host
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: oops, completely forgot about you, and yes a 19" should do 1280x1024 nicely.
<Ayabara> the media keys on my inspiron 6000 doesn't work in kubuntu, but it works in ubuntu. any help appreciated
<D4m4ge> hello
<D4m4ge> can someone pastebin his /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<D4m4ge> for me*
<D4m4ge> grub died :(
<uniq> ubotu tell ayabara about kmediakeys
<MasterEvilAce> Blissex: you have any experience with focusing a monitor? this one site says you can usually take the back of the monitor off and there's an adjustment you can make
<Ayabara> uniq: thanks!
<uniq> ayabara: happy to help, did it work for you? :)
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: yes, some experience, but all monitors that I have used have had an _external_ dial for focus or an OSD setting for it.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: however it could also be convergence...
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: anyhow, if you open your monitor, let it rest for around 30-50 minutes after powering it off at least before touching it. It can be _very_ dangerous.
<Ayabara> uniq: like a charm I think :-)
<cox377> Hello all, i just have a question question. I seem to have a problem.. my desktop crashes whenever i seem to deal with images on the desktop
<cox377> would anyone know a test maybe that i could do?
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: BTW, found your monitor manuals and some context info: http://www.aocdisplay.com/envision/manuals/EN-980e.pdf
<MasterEvilAce> hey thanks, blissex
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: the info is that it was a rather low end/cheapo monitor from AOC back from 2001. This kind of cheap-and-cheerful stuff often does not age well.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: however try to reduce brightnesss, often cheap monitors have power regulation problems, and lower brightness makes things easier on the electronics.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce:  if you look at page 11 of the manual, the recommendation for ''fuzzy picture'' is to adjust constrast/brightness, and for waviness is to check electrical stuff nearby.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: also try 1152x864 instead of 1280x1024. Or 1280x1024 at a lower refresh rate, the electronics may be aging and strain to support higher frequencies.
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: on the OSD also try setting anti-moire to off or some low value.
<MikeMcA> Hi.  I'm a kubuntu noob.  I just tried running init 3 for the first time and it doesn't do anything.  No runlevel switching, but no error message either.  Is init disabled on k/ubuntu or am I missing something here?  Thanks!
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: also, now that most companies are switching entirely to LCDs, it is fairly easy to find really good 19" and even 21" monitors in dumpsters/skips. Really.
<MasterEvilAce> i think it's definitely the wavyness. i did move my monitor 3 feet in one direction, and if i rotated the monitor left and right, the wavylines actually moved.. but i couldn't move it far enough away to see WHAT was possibly causing interference
<Blissex> MikeMcA: in Debian derived distros all usual runlevels do the same...
<MasterEvilAce> afk for maybe 5 minutes though
<MikeMcA> Blissex: thanks I'll read up on debian runlevels then
<MrObvious> Sounds like a magnet is too close to the monitor.
<MrObvious> I've seen it before.
<skipster23> how can i open or extract a .rpm file
<MrObvious> Use an rpm based distro like Red Hat, Fedora, or Mandriva or something. Ubuntu is based on Debian which uses debs. I'm pretty sure you can't use rpms on a deb distro.
<nik> skipster23: rpm -i *.rpm on a rpm based system...
<skipster23> ok great
<h3sp4wn> You can use alien if its a commercial program
<h3sp4wn> but you are better off just getting the tar.gz if you can
<h3sp4wn> or preferably a deb
<skipster23> what about a zip
<skipster23> i got it thanks
<MrObvious> skipster23: What are you trying to get. Maybe it's on apt-get
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: sometimes the PC itself can emit interference that freaks out the CRT, like a specific CPU freq, a chipset or motherboard, a PCI card.
<tommy2k4> kubuntu crashed :(
<tommy2k4> music stopped playing and monitor just showd just of diff colored vertical lines
<tommy2k4> when i rebooted kde gave an error bout a process ended unexpectedly or something and theres no internet connection cos gaim/opera wont connect
<fatejudger> Katapult runs VERY slowly when amarok is running
<fatejudger> I'm guessing it has to do with the fact that it searches through amarok's song database
<fatejudger> is there a way to disable that?
<skipster23> does anyone know how to install limewire
<LjL> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<skipster23> i did but when i ran the runlime.sh i got errors
<skipster23> does frostwire need java
<johnflux> Hey all
<johnflux> how do I get wmv working in 64bit kubuntu?
<johnflux> I downloaded the codecs, downloaded mplayer-386...
<johnflux> now what? :)
<Blissex> MasterEvilAce: BTW, disappointing review of your monitor: http://pcworld.about.com/news/Oct302001id68707.htm You get no convergence or focus controls
<Blissex> johnflux: now cry :-).
<johnflux> Blissex: i guessed so
<Blissex> johnflux: the codecs are 32 bit only.
<johnflux> right
<Blissex> johnflux: so you must use them with 32 bit programs.
<johnflux> right
<johnflux> so I have mplayer-386 ;)
<Blissex> johnflux: thats not totally trivial to arrange.
<skipster23> ubotu: when i type java -version it tells me i have java v 1.4.2
<ubotu> skipster23: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Blissex> johnflux: you need all its dependencies, and configure everything right. Again, not totally trivial to arrange. There mau be a tutorial/HOWTO on the wiki.
<cox377> Is there anyway to change the icon of a program once you have opened it. For instance firefox is a blue globe once open but i manual changed the icon on the start menu
<Blissex> cox377: they are different icons...
<KuLover> Why is it that every tim, during boot, during the graphical progress bar, it hangs at "Checking all filesystems", then switches to text boot and goes about everything normaly.
<cox377> blissex: is there anyway to change them?
<fatejudger> KuLover: does it say it's checking your filesystem for errors?
<fatejudger> KuLover: or something to that effect
<KuLover> No, just says [ok] 
<fatejudger> weird
<KuLover> Should I boot in repair mode and see what it says?
<Blissex> well, the icon that the program presents to the window manager is specified by the program, not the shortcut that points to the program. So you need to find a way to tell the window manager to use a different icon or tell the program to present another one.
<cox377> Hmmm
<cox377> does anyone know how to do that
<cox377> sorry a difficult questions
<KuLover> Right click the K, clcik edit menu, find firefox in the list, clcik the icon, then browse to the one you'd like.
<cox377> that onlyt changes the applications launch icon and not the icon displayed once the application is open doesnt it?
<shocktrooper1> how can I update my menu.lst to read winxp on hdb1 instead of ubuntu?
<KuLover> cox377, YOu mean the icon in the menu?
<scott> hi all
<cox377> when you open an app and it's sitting open it shall saying like firefox with a little blue globe left of the txt.. well i wanna change that ikon
<scott> installing kubuntu 6.06 using the alternate cd... installation locks with blank screen at about 60% just after the x* packages, ... any ideas to get past this?
<Blissex> cox377: that is the icon that the window manager uses.
<cox377> is there anyway to change that?
<Blissex> cox377: usually the app sends it to the window manager, or else it depends on the window manager.
<KuLover> Im not sure about that because I installed Firefox myself. You probably have to do to the install directory and edit the firfox app there.
<chavo> cox377, the firefox icons is in /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default.xpm
<chavo> cox377, for most other apps the icons is chabged by the icon theme
<cox377> cheers chavo
<cox377> can i just download a differnet firefox.xpm from google and replace that one?
<brandon_> did yesterday's updates fix the screensaver issues?
<fatejudger> brandon_: did you have problems with the screensaver not coming on?
<|lostbyte|> How important is the speed option in pppd script ?
<Tommy2k4> how can i make it auto login without having to enter password on boot
<brandon_> fatejudger: from what i've read, everybody did
<scott> loss of video during install, just after it installs x, any ideas, i haven't been able to find anything useful in the forums
<jwat> what media player does everyone use to play wmv files and embedded videos.  Ex: metacafe.com
<jwat> ???
<omega> kaffeine has a plugin for that doesn't it?
<jwat> what plugin might that be?
<omega> one for mozilla I think.
<CaBlGuY> whats the base package I need to install for gstreamer?
<omega> jwat; http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=86937&package_id=118133
<|lostbyte|> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 and libgstreamer0.10-0 i guess..
<|lostbyte|> and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<CaBlGuY> that's for the base app.. right?
<jwat> is the package listed in Adept not the most current version?
<|lostbyte|> CaBlGuY, I installed that mainly for amarok for mp3 support.
<geneo91> wow gates quit
<CaBlGuY> Oh, well, im wanting gstreamer itself..
<CaBlGuY> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<apokryphos> geneo91: interesting, yeah
<|lostbyte|> lolz..
<|lostbyte|> Any one on DSL ?
<scott> 6.06 alternate install locks up and loss of video just after installing the x packages, any ideas to get past this?
<geneo91> apokryphos:  any idea why this thing has changed my nick
<CaBlGuY> well crap...  :/
<apokryphos> geneo91: not sure what you mean .You can change nick, though, by: /nick someothernick
<CaBlGuY> scott:  what do you mean by "alternate"...  u mean the base install?
<geneo91> well even on other dapper install and not just #ubuntu channels
<scott> using the alternate cd
<CaBlGuY> scott:  ok, so your installin the base systrem then.  Ummmm  and it locks up after the xpackage install..
<johnflux> which is newer, breezy or warty?
<CaBlGuY> johnflux:  dapper
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<apokryphos> johnflux: warty was the first ever release of Ubuntu.
<LjL> johnflux: dapper > breezy > hoary > warty
<johnflux> CaBlGuY: that wasn't on the option list :P
<scott> yes, i believe it occurs just as it tries to initiate the last part of the install when it goes to the graphical interface
<johnflux> thanks
<CaBlGuY> johnflux:  I know, ...  :p
<geneo91> warty was first
<scott> i wonder who thinks of all the names?
<scott> :)
<scott> they had to be smokin
<LjL> the crazy cook
<geneo91> some animal
<geneo91> some kinda hog
<CaBlGuY> scott:  havfe u tried burning the iso again?
<apokryphos> scott: all on Shuttleworth's whim
<CaBlGuY> *have
<scott> CaBlGuY: yes, i sure have, twice actually, the cd checks out ok
<CaBlGuY> scott:  well then.  could be some bad video then..  what card ya got?
<orgulloKmoore> Hello. Does anyone have some advice on how I could get my macromedia flash player for Firefox to produce sound? It does video, but no audio. Other programs produce sound, though.
<scott> hmm good question... whatever is standard in the dell dimension 2400
<CaBlGuY> orgulloKmoore:  well, it's probably playin unsupported versions..  that's why video only and no sound...
<CaBlGuY> scott:  EEEwWWwwwwWWw    a dell.....
<CaBlGuY> :p
<orgulloKmoore> CaBlGuY, and how might I fix that. I'm trying to watch videos on youtube.com
<scott> don't laugh at me :P it's the only one i have
<scott> hopefully a new one next month though
<CaBlGuY> scott:  I would start with your video card and go form there. It's probably some POS on board video anyway with aint worth a dmn so..  that's where you'll hit the probalem..
<CaBlGuY> orgulloKmoore:  well, you'll have to wait til flash Version 8 is supported in Linux.. ;)
<geneo91> might be intel 815 or higher
<scott> ok CaBlGuY, thanks, i really don't know where to start, maybe i'll try the vesa driver, that's the only mention i could find in forum
<CaBlGuY> and I wasn't laghin @ ya scott   ;)
<scott> i'll start there
<scott> i know i was only teasing
<CaBlGuY> I know..
<orgulloKmoore> CaBlGuY, ugh, so for now no youtube? :'(
<geneo91> orgulloKmoore:  maybe mplayer plugin would work
<cox377> how come the splash screen options are not available?
<orgulloKmoore> does no one else in this chat hear audio from youtube?
<chavo> orgulloKmoore, yes I get audio on youtube
<orgulloKmoore> chavo, and how do you do that? :P
<scott> i have to say that this release has been the most frustrating, 5.10 on same machine was a flawless install
<orgulloKmoore> mine's not working
<chavo> click on the links?
<orgulloKmoore> I just see video, no audio
<chavo> what I've noticed about flash audio is that it won't work with any other sound playing
<geneo91> orgulloKmoore:  i do using mplayer plugin
<orgulloKmoore> chavo, even if I have no other sounds playing it doesn't work
<Ashex> Criminy
<orgulloKmoore> geneo91, ok, I'll try that
<Ashex> My audigy card isn't showing up in my sound devices >:(
<Ashex> I did an lspci and I can see it
<Ashex> The problem is that I have an onboard sound card that alsa keeps switching to
<geneo91> modprobe it then
<Ashex> I'm not entirely sure how to
<neoncode> How well does kubuntu fair with an nVidia SLi setup?
<Flosoft> hey
<MrObvious> NVidia non-SLI works fine.
<MrObvious> Not sure about SLi
<Flosoft> I am looking for a programm to check my Harddrives (ext3 and LVM)
<Flosoft> an intensive Hard Disk check
<Flosoft> what could I use?
<Ashex> !tell me about modprobe
<Ashex> :(
<geneo91> !modprobe
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, geneo91
<slow-motion> when i have the k7 kernel installed, can i remove the i386 kernel or shall i keep it because of compatibility issues?
<RawSewage> Bill Gates is 'retiring'.  Probably because of Kubuntu.
<geneo91> remove it
<MrObvious> You can but having multiple kernels never hurts. I'm not sure about architecture things tho.
<geneo91> he dont want to be there when the ship sinks
<MrObvious> I run a 386 kernel on a 2400+ AXP
<geneo91> MrObvious:  thats like running win3.1 on quad processor xeons box
<n3storm> byes
<MrObvious> Oh.
<MrObvious> So do I need to change kernels on the AXP?
<Samuli^> MrObvious, It's NOT anything like running 3.1 on quads.
<geneo91> i'm not an amd guy
<cox377> I've updated my source list/repositories etc but i cant find an application to rar/unrar applications.. anyone got any suggestions?
<CaBlGuY> so...   I'm guessing that Ubuntu isn't supporting gstreamer then..
<Samuli^> CaBlGuY, where do you get that?
<Samuli^> ubuntu ships with gstreamer.
<CaBlGuY> I can't find it anywhere...
<MrObvious> There's a CLI command called unrar
<MrObvious> IMO Gstreamer sucks anyway.
<DaSkreech> geneo91: Gates Quit trying to be cool?
<CaBlGuY> it's not installed on my install..  :/
<cox377> is there a suggest RAR applications?
<CaBlGuY> ok MrObvious, what else is there that "streams" audio like gstreamer??
<geneo91> unrar nonfree
<MrObvious> Ice?
<MrObvious> Icecast?
<CaBlGuY> Not heard of ice.. does it do the same thing?
<CaBlGuY> captures the streams offline..
<r0xz> cox377: tar.bz2 does the job here...
<scott> i've never tried expert mode... does it give options for what video drivers to use?  if this try fails, i'll try expert mode
* scott puts on an expert hat
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> not used expert mode in a while..  just more options basiacll.
<CaBlGuY> well MrObvious  I'm waiting...
<CaBlGuY> !Ice
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> !Icecast
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<scott> hopefully this'll work, i'm about to find out... same machine i had 5.10 on, and it was a flawless automatic install
<cox377> r0xz: cheers for that, how do i go about installing it?
<slow-motion> uhoh have to fix a little kernel problem. hope i dont forget to install a kernel before rebooting or something
<CaBlGuY> scott:  good luck bro..  ;)
<scott> thanks
<geneo91> .
<linuxnoob> verdrckt :/
<humboldt> what do I have to have installed to be able to burn mp3s to audio CDs?
<Ashex> Grr
<Ashex> I'm stumped
<Ashex> I had my audigy card working just a few days ago, but now it isn't being loaded
<Ashex> and I haven't a clue how to modprobe it either :S
<geneo91> humboldt:  just use k3b and ask it to make audio cd
<bojan> how can i get that desktop switching applet thing onto my taskbar? I cant seem to find it anywhere.
<bojan> like with numbers Desktop 1 and Desktop 2, so on
<slow-motion> n8
<geneo91> maybe you need launcher applet
<bojan> found it
<humboldt> geneo91: libk3b2-mp3 needs to be installed!
<bojan> it just didnt have an idcon in the applets list, and its called Desktop pager, which wasnt what i was looking for initially
<geneo91> humboldt:  install it
<marcio> gente como instalo atualizaao flashplayer ?
<Ashex> soo, anyone have any advice as to steps I can take?
<geneo91> Ashex:  look on wiki ??
<Ashex> Eh, I'm looking through it right now
<geneo91> idunno what card it is so i cant tell you command to use
<Ashex> It's a Creative Audigy 2 soundcard
<geneo91> what does lspci call it
<Ashex> I've looked through the modules and tried to load the one I believe it is (snd-emu10k1)
<Ashex> Creative Labs SB Audigy
<geneo91> technical name
<Ashex> you want the whole line?
<Ashex> :p
<geneo91> yes
<Ashex> 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Ashex> eh, it didn't show up when I did a cat /proc/asound/cards
<geneo91> how about alsamixer
<cox377> if i have downloaded a .deb file can i say browse using an application so i dont have to install it manually?
<Ashex> alsamixer shows my onboard card
<geneo91> turn it off in bios then
<Ashex> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Ashex> the onboard sound?
<geneo91> yes
<Ashex> heh, I never thought about doing that
<geneo91> you dont need two
<Ashex> hookay
<Ashex> I'll give it a shot
<Ashex> as soon as my laptop connects...
<geneo91> try that and it should load your other card then
<Ashex> while I remember, what's command to re-configure the keyboard?
<r0xz> cox377: tarball (tar) is installed by default, there are some gui's that can use it like ark
<Ashex> bah, reboot now
<cox377> i tried ark but it didnt work
#kubuntu 2006-06-16
<cox377> i just worked out by right clicking u can install .deb applications
<Fenrrir> where meeting kopete 0.12 for ubuntu to dapper with jingle and pre-compiled?
<cox377> : )
<cox377> brb
<icheyne> Anyone know why I have to reconnect to Wireless Assistant every time I login?
<skipster23> how can i uninstall java version "1.4.2"  gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<LjL> every time I boot my Kubuntu I need to go into the Network settings to set up my DNS server. the setting is not kept across reboots. hints?
<geneo91> turn off dhcp
<LjL> geneo91: how do I turn it off? I don't see anything if I type "ps aux | grep dh", so I wouldn't know how to do it
<skipster23>  how can i uninstall java version "1.4.2"  gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<geneo91> configure it manualy
<icheyne> how do I make Firefox the default browser instead of konqueror?
<LjL> geneo91: like what?
<geneo91> system settings
<CaBlGuY> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<scott> i changed the reolution now it's locked up just after installing kubuntu-desktop, and i still have video... the install just died
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrr
<LjL> geneo91: my Network settings in System Settings are set to static, not DHCP
<CaBlGuY> scott,  no go huh??
<scott> what could be soooo different in 6.06 that i'd have this much trouble installing... exact same hardware i had with 5.10
<geneo91> LjL:  well look at dns in there and apply
<scott> nope CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> scott, u couyld try this..  if you still have the breezey distro, install it and then do an upgrade striaght form the desktop.,..
<icheyne> anyone managed to get wpa working with an RT2500
<LjL> geneo91: that's what I do every time i boot. the problem is that the setting doesn't survive the next reboot
<Ashex> Well, that sorta worked
<Ashex> The onboard sound card isn't beind detected now
<Ashex> and neither is my audigy card
<geneo91> LjL:  your system is upto date
<LjL> geneo91: i've run the last dist-upgrade not more than 10 minutes ago
<scott> good idea CaBlGuY, i end up with the exact same thing i suppose
<CaBlGuY> scott,  there's a lot of new stuff thrown into dapper so, it's hard to say exactly what goin on..
<scott> it's just frustrating that the install isn't as smooth as a previous version
<CaBlGuY> yes. you would end up with dapper in the end, just upgraded instead of striaght install
<geneo91> LjL:  take a look at /etc/resolv.cong and remove anyting that does look right
<marcreichelt> hi
<CaBlGuY> howdy marcreichelt ...
<marcreichelt> I have a small problem with udev
<scott> i've been 4 hours yesterday, near 6 today... not whining... just saying
<LjL> geneo91: the resolv.conf looks quite good -- right now it's got the right settings in it. but it, too, gets reset at reboot
<CaBlGuY> scott,  I hear ya man..  I hear ya.. ;)
<marcreichelt> I created a new partition on empty space on my disk, but the new partition /dev/hda3 isn't recognized yet
<Ashex> geneo91: I'll hit up ##linux, you seem a little busy with other people :p
<geneo91> sound like dhcp is kicking it off though
<marcreichelt> and I don't want do reboot right now
<icheyne> anyone else had trouble getting Azureus to update itself?
<CaBlGuY> marcreichelt,  might not recoignise till u do reboot..
<icheyne> do I have to kdesu it every time?
<LjL> geneo91: perhaps i could remove the dhcp3-client package and see what happens?
<marcreichelt> humm...
<marcreichelt> no hotplug event, nothing?
<loanwolf> ? in Synaptic...whats the orange colored symbol beside packages
<insanekane> LjL: /etc/network/interfaces
<CaBlGuY> marcreichelt,  not sure..  I'm not "adeot" in udev..  :p
<CaBlGuY> *adept
<LjL> insanekane: tried that, to no avail. isn't the right syntax "nameserver <ip-address>" there?
<insanekane> LjL: do you see dhcp next to eth0 or something ?
<marcreichelt> anyway, it _can't_ be that I must restart Linux in order to recognize the new partition... ;-)
<LjL> insanekane: no
<LjL> insanekane: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711726
<Fenrrir> i have tow audio cards, but dapper swap dsp0 with dsp1, where can correct ?
<insanekane> LjL: which is one is your net connection ?
<LjL> insanekane: eth0
<LjL> insanekane: the other don't even really exist (besides lo)
<marcreichelt> I try to ask in ##linux
<icheyne> anyone else been totally unable to get ATI drivers working?
<insanekane> LjL: do you use eth1,eth2,etc ?
<LjL> insanekane: no
<insanekane> LjL: ah ok
<insanekane> LjL: no ath0, wlan either ?
<geneo91> coment those line out
<LjL> insanekane: no. all those entries were put in automatically by kubuntu
<LjL> geneo91: do you think they could interfer with eth0?
<insanekane> LjL: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711729
<geneo91> could be
<insanekane> LjL: remove those extra ones, and try
<LjL> insanekane: i assume i can prefix a # rather then removing them?
<insanekane> sure
<geneo91> ah just remove them
<LjL> ok, i'm rebooting. back soon
<omega> How can I create a directory in /mnt/ with konqueror?
<geneo91> you cant
<joe_attaboy> use a terminal, omega, like this
<omega> But I don't want to use a terminal for all this stuf. =/
<joe_attaboy> sudo mkdir /mnt/whatever
<geneo91> sudo mkdir /mnt/bla lbla
<omega> Everybody always points me towards the terminal.
<joe_attaboy> that's the easiert way!
<joe_attaboy> unless you login as root and do it that way.
<geneo91> sudo konqueror
<joe_attaboy> that'll work, too
<omega> Hm. I'll try kdesu then.
<joe_attaboy> I always install mc. It's a great file manager for terminals, and makes a lot of file and directory work easy.
<geneo91> i love mc
<joe_attaboy> me ,too
<joe_attaboy> I wish it was installed by default on kubuntu
<mikedep333> hey guys, what is the preferred kubuntu way to access smb shares?
<LjL> geneo91, insanekane: no luck
<joe_attaboy> mikedep333: there's lots of ways, but here's what I do.
<geneo91> are you sure thats the real dns
<joe_attaboy> make sure you have the smbfs package installed.
<mikedep333> smb4k does not want to do it as user
<geneo91> its not mine by a long shot
<LjL> geneo91: 192.168.0.1? absolutely - and it works when i set it in System Settings
<joe_attaboy> Install smbfs
<mikedep333> I know how to use mount -t smbfs
<Tommy2k4> you could smb://ip/sharename
<Tommy2k4> or smb://pcname/sharename
<joe_attaboy> yesh, then you can just add the mount commands to fstab
<mikedep333> tommy: yeah
<mikedep333> but then it isn't available to applications
<geneo91> LjL:  what does sudo ifconfig rth0 say
<Tommy2k4> or mount it by removing the smb:// prefix
<geneo91> eth0
<Ashex> while trying to install alsa, apt-get threw out this error: http://pastebin.com/711744
<LjL> geneo91: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711745
<mikedep333> if you boot your system up on a network where the fstab mount points aren't available, what happens?
<joe_attaboy> mike: nothing
<Tommy2k4> it just wont mount, no errors
<mikedep333> oh, ok, good
<joe_attaboy> I do that on my laptop all the time
<zax1> i have an interesting problem with ubuntu/xubuntu instalation. i am green and cant figure out what to do. any one interested in the chalange ??                     i installed xubuntu as a dual boot OS together with win2k, 5gb partition for each OS, xubuntu wouldnt finish the install the computer crashed everytime at the mid to end "selecting and installing software".  on the other hand i...
<zax1> ...had no problem installing kubuntu on the same machine         i ended up installing kubuntu 5.10 as a 'server' install and followed the direction to update and install xubuntu. once i configured the xserver for gui it loaded up fine but with onloy 600*800 resolution, i rebooted and added 1024*768 resolution and the gui loaded then crashed the computer in a similar maner to how it crashed...
<Tommy2k4> i need a way for it to keep trying to mount until it eventually works
<zax1> ...when i installed xubuntu......its a 700mhz 128mb laptop with INTEL830M integrated graphics....can any one help me out here ?
<zax1> after the crash, i rebooted and am back on the console with no GUI, any ideas on how to proceed ?
<geneo91> Ashex check and see if card is in slot properly
<mikedep333> sigh, I think gnome has a better way for using network shares
<Ashex> geneo91: it is, it's in there
<Tommy2k4> what you need mikedep333?
<insanekane> zax1: when you install, use the boot options and add "debian-installer/framebuffer=false" to the end before the "--"
<geneo91> maybe it went blewy
<Ashex> but just to be safe I'll shut down and re-seat it
<mikedep333> I would like a way to mount smb shares as a user.
<zax1> insanekane , am not sure what you are talking about, where shouldi add it ?
<insanekane> zax1: when you start the installation, the boot screen you will see at the bottom something like "F6 Boot Options"
<insanekane> zax1: press F6 and add the boot option i just told you
<zax1> at the moment i have the kubuntu installed as a server, is there anything i can do now, instead of reinstalling ?
<geneo91> hmm
<insanekane> zax1: you want GUI ?
<insanekane> zax1: install kubuntu-default-settings i guess
<zax1> yeah, i want xfce gui
<insanekane> of xfce
<insanekane> right
<zax1> its a slow machine, i wanted the xubuntu GUI
<insanekane> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> insanekane: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<insanekane> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.32 (dapper), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<insanekane> zax1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zax1> will that make sure that it starts with gui every time ?
<geneo91> if you use xdm
<zax1> i followed thins guide, i think i did that already, could you see if there is any clues to my problem there ?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<insanekane> zax1: if you type xinit ... does that start the X server ?
<zax1> i am just rebooting, will let u know in a minute
<geneo91> LjL:  have you tried dhcp
<LjL> geneo91: tried removing it, you mean? no, not yet. right now i'm writing a bug report, i think this is a bug, even though we might find a workaround
<geneo91> when you installed kubuntu did you let it go with dhcp
<zax1> insanekane  , xinit started the gui and it crashed imidiately
<LjL> geneo91: hmm... you see, when i installed, it didn't even *ask*. the old text-only installer asked, but the new one didn't
<LjL> geneo91: however, I had set static IP from inside the live CD, and apparently the installation took those settings
<LjL> geneo91: and, if i recall correctly, the first few boots had the DNS working correctly. i'm not sure what could have changed since then.
<geneo91> oh man that live installer is screwy
<LjL> geneo91: by the way, the same thing that happens with DNS also happens to the domain name (not that i really need one) -- not too surprising, since they both end up in /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> geneo91: well, i assumed it was stable enough, since they've released it as the "main" CD
<geneo91> i used dvd text installer
<zax1> any one have any helpfull ideas ? i have no more hair to pull
<geneo91> and it even got my cpus right not 386
<scott> you bald too, zax1?
<LjL> i guess the GUI installer has been released a bit too early
<zax1> am now, been messing about with this silly laptop most of the day
<geneo91> zax1:  wait a few days till you grow more
<zax1> if only i had as many helpful remarks as mocking ones....:|
<zax1> :p
<geneo91> hey did you try the xubuntu cd installer
<zax1> thats what i started with, but it crashed the system right after the "selecting and installing software" stage
<linuxmonkey> can someone help me with printer issues
<zax1> on the other hand kubuntu full nad server options installs with no problems
<geneo91> did you use text mode
<geneo91> i'd try that
<linuxmonkey> I got a HP Deskjet 3845 and I cant add it, it says it cant create the footmatic driver
<Tommy2k4> is there a keyboard shortcut to open konsole
<insanekane> zax1: what do you mean "xserver crashed" ?
<zax1> yes text mode, geneo91
<insanekane> zax1: did it come back to console ?
<zax1> no never came back
<insanekane> then ?
<insanekane> it showed the X cursor ?
<zax1> alt ctrl back space or alt +2 didnt work
<insanekane> and a terminal window ?
<zax1> had to reboot
<zax1> it showed the x, then the curtains fell on it and it became black from top to bottom
<insanekane> so, you didnt see the stipple design, the "X" like cursor and a terminal window ?
<geneo91> how much ram it have
<LjL> geneo91: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/49917
<zax1> 128ram and 246 swap partition
<pxl> ola, quick question, say im in /home/user/files and i want to copy all the files, sub dirs and files in the sub dirs to /home/user , what would the correct syntax for that be?
<james_xxx> why won't amarok play an audio CD, but kaffeine will?
<Ashex> damnation, I still can't get alsa to recognize my card
<arb> ok let me try this, whats the command to copy a directory and all its sub directories and files? i tried cp -r but that didnt seem to work
<geneo91> Ashex sudo lsmod
<insanekane> arb: cp -R
<visik7> arb: drag & drop ?
<visik7> no
<arb> thanks insanekane
<arb> visik7: remote server
<visik7> fish ?
<visik7> fish://user:password@serverssh
<Ashex> geneo91: http://pastebin.com/711800 and I'm pretty sure the module is emu10kxx
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<geneo91> Ashex both uses that module
<Ashex> geneo91: what do you mean? I'm not sure I understand what you're saying
<arb> visik7: im trying to copy the content of a folder (html, images and sub folders) to another dir, but when i try it doesnt copy the dirs across... even with the -R... so im doing something wrong... i navigate to the dir, and this is the command i run... but it doesnt work: cp -R *.* ~/httpdocs
<visik7> arb: have u ever tried fish ?
<arb> visik7: nope, i havent, what is it or should i google?
<visik7> you have
<visik7> if you have kde
<arb> yeah
<visik7> open konqueror
<arb> i have kde
<geneo91> Ashex try rmmod emu10k1
<visik7> and type fish://serverssh
<geneo91> sudo first then
<arb> visik7: nooit, is it a gui scp client?
<visik7> a gui sftp
<insanekane> arb: try cp -R ./* ~/httpdocs
<arb> ok tar, let me try that then
<arb> shot insanekane
<zax1> well, anyone else...?
<Ashex> geneo91: ERROR: Module emu10k1 does not exist in /proc/modules
<insanekane> arb: shot ?
<zax1> F me. back to kubuntu then, thanks for the help
<geneo91> ok then modprobe emu10k1
<insanekane> zax1: you know .. you arent following the instructions on that webpafe
<insanekane> webage
<Ashex> geneo91: FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found.
<Ashex> Gah!
<zax1> how so insane ?
<Ashex> oh, it should be snd+emu10k1
<geneo91> you just showed it in lsmod
<Ashex> er, snd_emu10k1
<crimsun_> Ashex: what's the issue?
<zax1> i did, it didnt do the job
<insanekane> zax1: i remember it tells you right in there how to enable the GUI etc
<Ashex> Alsa isn't detecting my sound card
<zax1> i know
<Ashex> it was a few days ago, but it's suddenly stopped
<zax1> i followed it , and cant get it up
<insanekane> zax1: did you install gdm/kdm ?
<Ashex> lspci shows the card is there, but alsa refuses to use it
<zax1> no, it also gives the option for XFCE
<crimsun_> Ashex: pastebin ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer && cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<geneo91> crimsun_:  he had onboard snd on also
<insanekane> zax1: what ?
<insanekane> zax1: how about xdm ?
<arb> thanks insanekane, worked, i wanna learn the command line stuffs, so thanks for the help.
<zax1> Optional: if your computer is terribly slow, you do not need to install gdm nor kdm. Just start xfce with a command startxfce4 or just type xserver. For automating this, put it into the init files
<insanekane> you cant automate it
<Ashex> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/711816
<insanekane> either you use kdm/gdm/xdm ... or you login in the console
<Ashex> Yeah, I've disabled the onboard sound in the bios
<zax1> oh, well 2 b honest automating is less important just now, i wonder y is it crashing all the time
<insanekane> either way, you can't enter the system without logging in
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<insanekane> zax1: so startxfce4 crashes ?
<crimsun_> Ashex: and ``dmesg''?
<zax1> i think am not sure who exactly crashes, just know that when i type xinit,xserver, startxfce4 it would t load
<insanekane> zax1: ok, you said you modified the xorg configuration right ? changed some resolution ?
<Ashex> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/711822
<zax1> i think when thy write automate - they meant to go stright to the gui
<insanekane> zax1: i strongly suggest you go back to 640x480 and get it working again
<zax1> is there a way i can load a fresh back up of the option, cuz i played about with it, since it wouldnt work
<insanekane> zax1: yes, it is not possible to go straight to Xfce .. you need to login ... either graphical login aka kdm/gdm/xdm ... or console login
<insanekane> zax1: fresh backup ?
<insanekane> zax1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zax1> sudo first ?
<insanekane> yes
<crimsun_> Ashex: pretty clear from the paste
<crimsun_> [4294691.606000]  ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1910: AC'97 0 does not respond - RESET
<crimsun_> [4294691.606000]  ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1919: AC'97 0 access is not valid [0x0] , removing mixer.
<crimsun_> Ashex: note that you're running an old kernel. Please update to -25-
<Ashex> bleh, any way to do that with apt?
<psyk> i need help configuring wpa supplicant
<psyk> can anyone please help?
<crimsun_> Ashex: update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun_> psyk: I only use the conffiles
<psyk> what are th econfiles
<crimsun_> (no network-manager or wlassistant or the like)
<zax1> insanekane, ny specific way to start up the xfce ?
<psyk> i need to get wpa working on my laptop asap
<crimsun_> psyk: the text-based configuration files
<zax1> startxfce4 ?
<Ashex> crimsun_: so what are the odds that my audigy card will work after this?
<crimsun_> Ashex: 50%
<willy> are any channel in spanish  to kubuntu ??????
<zax1> is there a way to force it to log any errors ?
<LjL> crimsun_, a quick question: given i'm using kubuntu.org's KDE 3.5.3, should i log possibly-KDE-related problems on launchpad, or rather talk to Riddell, or what?
<insanekane> zax1: automatically ? use xdm/kdm/gdm
<psyk> how do i edit and save files in shell?
<LjL> psyk: use nano
<Kyral> vi, nano, or emacs
<Ashex> crimsun_: I'll flip coins while I wait
<crimsun_> LjL: probably discuss on the mailing list
<willy> are any channel in spanish  to kubuntu ??????
<crimsun_> !es
<LjL> crimsun_: ok, thanks
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<insanekane> willy: maybe kubuntu-es ?
<psyk> nano?\
<zax1> LIKE THAT ?    sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<willy> thanks
<LjL> psyk: "nano <filename>"
<insanekane> zax1: yes
<psyk> does enabled=0 mean disabled?
<zax1> i get command not found
<Ashex> crimsun_: so just reboot and see if the sound card is detected I'm guessing
<crimsun_> psyk: yes
<psyk> what do i do enabled=1?
<psyk> and how do i exit with nano and save
<crimsun_> psyk: for what? where?
<psyk> its in my etc/default/wpasupplicant file
<zax1> insanekane, i get command not found
<crimsun_> psyk: that file is deprecated if you're using dapper (6.06 lts)
<psyk> when i try to run it it says wpasupplicant disabled
<zax1> but with running startxfce4 the desktop loads
<zax1> huray
<LjL> psyk: look at the bottom of the screen, there are instructions
<LjL> psyk: specifically, press ctrl+x
<scarn> anyone know of a way yet, to stop k/ubuntu setting the clock 5 hours ahead?
<zax1> now,  it doesnt stretch to the entire screen - i get about 2inches on all sides of black margin
<psyk> whats deprecated?
<LjL> scarn: perhaps you've set your timezone wrong?
<scarn> LjL nope
<psyk> man im using breezy badger
<psyk> does the new dapper support wpa?
<psyk> easier at least or something
<crimsun_> psyk: yes, both breezy and dapper do
<crimsun_> psyk: so yes, change that enabled to =1
<psyk> now i just trying to save and it says permission denied
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<crimsun_> psyk: you will also need to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<scarn> its set correctly. its when rebooting back to windows. the windows clock gets set 5 hours ahead
<crimsun_> psyk: you need superuser privileges to edit it by default
<scarn> dont recall if k/ubuntus is messed when going back
<psyk> im in nano and i need to save changed
<scarn> i want to keep kubuntu, but this makes it not worth it
<LjL> psyk: ctrl+x, as i said
<LjL> psyk: oh, permission denied? then you need to edit as root
<psyk> got it
<LjL> psyk: "sudo nano <filename>"
<LjL> psyk: when you touch any file that's not in your home directory, you usually need to be root
<zax1> does any one know how i get to the repositories through a gui on Xubuntu ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Adept?
<zax1> i cant find synaptic or the other one- adept
<Ashex> crimsun_: I've rebooted and no change
<[Evil] [Ernie] > k menu- system- adept
<zax1> Xubuntu - not Kubuntu
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oops
* [Evil] [Ernie]  wanders off
<zax1> my bad, am in the wrtong irc, but no one answers down in xubuntu
<james_xxx> usually a xubuntu install includes synaptic
<Ashex> mebers12
<Ashex> oops, wrong channel >_>
<zax1> this xubuntu was done on the back of a kubuntu server install, and runs the xfce dm(pfffew i sound like i know what i am talkin about) so maybe it doesnt
<james_xxx> zax1: ifit isn't there, then install it
<Ashex> ah screw it, I'll deal with this problem another time. I just want music
<zax1> how do i do that james?
* Ashex reboots and enables the onboard sound card
<crimsun_> Ashex: dmesg would have been helpful
<james_xxx> isn't it sudo apt-get install synaptic  ?
<zax1> i wouldnt know am as green as the grass, but i'll give it a try, thanks
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<clayton> heheh, here i am
<nouse66> ls
<visik7> what is the warning on upgrade :
<visik7> Setting up pcmcia-cs (3.2.8-5.2ubuntu7) ...
<visik7>  * Linux >= 2.6.13-rc1 requires pcmciautils instead of pcmcia-cs
<crimsun_> Ashex: 19:17 < crimsun_> Ashex: dmesg would have been helpful
<Ashex> heh
<crimsun_> visik7: that's expected. You know, you're not running 2.6.12 anymore. :)
<crimsun_> Ashex: did you remove the audigy?
<visik7> ok have I to do something ?
<crimsun_> visik7: you don't have to do a thing
<visik7> ok
<visik7> thanks
<Ashex> crimsun_: nah, it's still there. All I did was enable my onboard sound in bios
<zax1> can some one tell me how do i get a better driver for my graphics controller. and why does it works fantastic outof the box for kubuntu and not for xubuntu ?
<james_xxx> i have kubuntu on two computers, and audio CD's play on the one (in amarok) but not the other....
<Ashex> crimsun_: here's the dmesg http://pastebin.com/711866
<Ashex> crimsun_: look at line 288
<crimsun_> Ashex: that error in dmesg indicates hardware failure
<Ashex> :/
<crimsun_> Ashex: please confirm with another OS that it works
<Ashex> I'll boot into windows and check
<Ashex|Lappy|> crap in a hat
<Ashex|Lappy|> if my audigy card is bad, that's going to really suck
<visik7> is there a frontend for /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Nick1> I'm thinking of making the switch from windows to linux. But I don't know if I should choose Kubuntu or SuSe.
<geneo91> stick with kubuntu
<Xymor> why not?
<Ashex|Lappy|> if you're going to ask whether kubuntu or SuSe is better in the kubuntu channel
<Ashex|Lappy|> i'd say it's fairly obvious what you're answer will be
<Ashex|Lappy|> :p
<geneo91> well i can tell you i just dumped suse 10.1 it sucked and yast blows
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<Ashex|Lappy|> Heh, actually i don't really like SuSe very much
<zax1> from the XFCE desktop, how do i make sure i run as administrator ?
<geneo91> i've tried it many times in rhe last 7 years it never get any better
<Ashex|Lappy|> if you want an OS loaded with a rediculous amount of apps and a confusing software installer, use SuSe
<ICXCNIKA> Well I've heard SuSe is more user-friendly than Kubuntu. Really I don't do a lot of magic on my computer. Just word processing and web browsing.
<Ashex|Lappy|> and those 5 cd's you burn to install, you need those to install additional things
<Ashex|Lappy|> or you can just modify your repositories to use the web
<Ashex|Lappy|> crimsun_: I've booted into windows at the device manager shows the audigy card
<crimsun_> Ashex|Lappy|: and sounds play fine?
<geneo91> Ashex|Lappy|:  does it wok though
<animato> hello, i just started using kubuntu
<Ashex|Lappy|> Heh, I'm checking that
<Ashex|Lappy|> and I'm thinking the answer to those questions is no....
<animato> what's the use of saving the last session? is it safe to cancel? how do i do it?
<Ashex|Lappy|> I was switching sound ports in the back when the os suddenly gave me blue squiggly lines across the screens
<Ashex|Lappy|> I'll try the front panel
<Ashex|Lappy|> I'm guessing we've all decided it's a hardware issue
<ICXCNIKA> How do you like it animato?
<animato> i like it very much
<Ashex|Lappy|> crimsun_: yup, I'm getting sound out the front panel
<animato> used ubuntu before, and i think i like kde better now :)
<crimsun_> Ashex|Lappy|: what is "the front panel"?
<animato> can i cancel that "save last session" thighy?
<animato> thingy
<Ashex|Lappy|> The audigy card has the pci card and a seperate part thats fit into the front drive slot
<crimsun_> oh, the livedrive?
<Ashex|Lappy|> Yeah
<crimsun_> yeah, you're kinda screwed there
<crimsun_> the driver is pretty accurate
<Ashex|Lappy|> it connects to the card though :/
<Ashex|Lappy|> oh well, I guess i'll live with the onboard sound
<Ashex|Lappy|> it's not that bad though, has 5.1 with optical
<ICXCNIKA> I've used Mandriva before for like two months. Wasn't too impressed with it animato.
<ICXCNIKA> Right now I'm using XP>
<geneo91> booo
<Ashex|Lappy|> Yay! Time to play musical pci slots!
<animato> is there a black theme for konv?
<LjL> i don't think konversation has themes at all, except for the user icons
<Cayou> I have a weird sound problem, sounds appear to be "late". When I play a game, I hear sounds about 1/2 second after they are triggered... any clues?
<LjL> you certainly can change the background color though
<Ashex|Lappy|> If I can't get this card to work, I'll run it through the dishwasher and try again
<animato> ok thanx
<animato> and why does adept fails to load sometimes?
<geneo91> Ashex|Lappy|:  try the freezer
<animato> i click on it, it loads and then quits
<animato> :(
<Ashex|Lappy|> the freezer?
<geneo91> yeah i used to put electronic things in freezer to fix them
<LjL> animato: wouldn't know. sounds like a bug
<Ashex|Lappy|> Ha
<Ashex|Lappy|> I just run them through the dishwasher
<animato> :(
<animato> if i install kmplayer, do i need to install mplayer too for it to work?
<geneo91> it will install all files needed
<animato> ok thanx
<animato> what about w32codecs? does libxine-extracodecs include those?
<Ashex|Lappy|> Yup
<animato> thanx
<Ashex|Lappy|> Name: Creative Audigy 2 soundcard
<animato> wow, kde is more amazing than i thought :)
<geneo91> it'll play just about any format there is
<Ashex|Lappy|> time of Death: June 15, 2006 4:48 pm PST
<animato> it makes me happy i ditched gnome for it :)
<Ashex|Lappy|> :(
<geneo91> whens the funeral
<stodge> adept will only start in read only mode. I tried killall adept but that didn't do anything
<stodge> Any ideas?
<dbglt> apt running somewhere else?
<stodge> No- rebooted
<geneo91> yeah sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dbglt> you are running it with kdesu, yeah?
<stodge> I'm running it through the main menu
<stodge> I guess adept had crashed
<paul_> hi any ALICE ADSL user that help with WiFi?
<dbglt> only thing I can guess is that the lock file hasn't been removed
<dbglt> if you aren't running any instances of apt
<stodge> Had to do       dpkg --configure -a
<ICXCNIKA> I'm just wondering if Kubuntu makes for a good desktop OS.
<Ashex|Lappy|> I use it for my desktop
<LjL> me too
<stodge> koffice still has a long way to go but it is a good desktop
<stodge> Anyone using a PDA with kpilot?
<RawSewage> A long way to go to where
<RawSewage> tj9991, does it put you out too much to idle on #Boringville
<nouse66> has anyone gotten mysql-query-browser 1.1.18 working? (i.e. not segfaunt on startup)
<Cayou> I'm experiencing a delay problem with sound, just about 1 second... any help?
<leafwiz> Hi, I keep getting this error while using opera:
<leafwiz> SkillSoft talked to 3,000 people to come up with its conclusion that handling the computers frazzles the nerves more than any other job
<leafwiz> motifwrapper: X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<leafwiz> motifwrapper: X Error: serial=0x98120, request=0x4, request_minor=0x0, resource=0x400014e
<josh> hey all
<kuzmaster>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 234923
<LjL> kuzmaster: change your password, and please next time type that into the server window
<kuzmaster> sorry
<LjL> ;-)
<kuzmaster> i diddnt mean to tpye it into here
<LjL> i had no doubts that you didn't ;)
<kuzmaster> i just installed kubuntu
<kuzmaster> but there are no packages to install in adept
<LjL> *no* packages at all?
<kuzmaster> it says that there all installed
<LjL> try "sudo apt-get update" in the console
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> do i have to go sudo -i first?
<LjL> no
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> don't use sudo -i, unless you find it absolutely necessary (i.e. just about never)
<apokryphos> eh? sudo -i is fine to use
<kuzmaster> heres what i got after sudo apt-get update
<kuzmaster> Reading package lists... Done
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<LjL> apokryphos: helps giving the bad habit of staying root all the time
<apokryphos> if you're going to be executing several commands as root, it's more useless to keep prefixing your commands with sudo
<james_xxx> linux seems to suck for streaming media
<LjL> apokryphos: i thought that's one of the very reasons ubuntu uses sudo - to help people get the habit of only using root when needed
<kuzmaster> nope, that diddnt do anything
<kuzmaster> all the packages are installed, same as before
<apokryphos> LjL: indeed it is (by no means the only one), but doesn't mean you shouldn't do when it's more convenient (and perfectly safe to).
<LjL> kuzmaster: try     apt-cache search  "" | wc -l
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> apt-cache search  "" | wc -l ?
<LjL> apokryphos: true, but i bet he (as anybody else) will use it anyway, when he finds it really convenient
<LjL> kuzmaster: yeah, it'll show how many packages there are that APT can see
<kuzmaster> all i got was '937'
<LjL> uh, that's a little... little
<LjL> kuzmaster: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<geneo91> thats just the cd then
<LjL> yeah i bet so
<kuzmaster> ill show a screenshot of adept
<LjL> wonder why no repositories have been added to the sources.list though
<LjL> kuzmaster: i don't need that, i need to see your sources.list to see what's wrong
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill show
<geneo91> maybe because networking wasn't setup right
<kuzmaster> heres the screen shot anyway
<LjL> geneo91: but i just told him to "apt-get update"
<kuzmaster> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/1106/snapshot12gz.jpg
<LeeJunFan> yeah, skip networking setup or dhcp fails and repos don't get setup.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: oh?
<geneo91> that dont add nothing
<LjL> geneo91: no, it doesn't add any reps indeed. but i didn't know that repositories wouldn't get *added* when no network was present
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> kuzmaster: that site will allow you to create a working sources.list file
<LeeJunFan> LjL: yeah, I've set up quite a few systems skipping networking until after and repos don't get setup correctly, and it doesn't even make a resolv.conf also.
<kuzmaster> heres my sources.list
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711936
<LeeJunFan> As if it would know what to put in resolv.conf :)
<kuzmaster> i dont think i have a resolv.conf
<kuzmaster> where should it be?
<LjL> kuzmaster: ok, uncomment lines 3, 5, 10, 12, 21, 22, 35, 37, 38, 39
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> LeeJunFan: i'm having DNS problems, too
<geneo91> LjL:  still need multiverse
<LeeJunFan> kuzmaster: /etc/resolv.conf - if you don't have one I suspect you wouldn't even be able to get online since the system wouldn't know what nameserver to use.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: my KDE network settings will get wiped out at every reboot :\ (same for resolv.conf, of course)
<kuzmaster> but everytime i open the sources.list for the first time in root
<kuzmaster> it says 'malformed url'
<kuzmaster> just to let u know
<LjL> uhm?
<LjL> not sure i understand
<kuzmaster> its done that in 3 installations
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get wlan assistant to load on every startup?
<LeeJunFan> LjL: hrm, are you using DHCP? perhaps the DHCP server is sending bad info so your resolv.conf doesn't get setup right.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: no, i'm using a static IP. actually... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/49917
<LeeJunFan> LjL: change eth0 from manual to static
<LeeJunFan> and make sure there's an auto eth0 line as well.
<kuzmaster> after i modify the sources.list should i go sudo apt-get update?
<geneo91> kuzmaster: yes
<LjL> LeeJunFan: uh? change it where?
<kuzmaster> k
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how to configure amarok to play audio CD's?
<LjL> LeeJunFan: yes, /etc/network/interfaces has "auto eth0"
<LeeJunFan> LjL: oh, wait. do you have address, netmask, gateway lines (etc) in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: it should be able to play them by default
<LjL> LeeJunFan: yes. i also have a "nameserver" line (because i added it manually), but doesn't quite work
<james_xxx> hmmm
<apokryphos> james_xxx: what engine are you using?
<CaptainMorgan> amarok rawks!
<kuzmaster> it looks like it doing the same as the last 3 installations, cto'ing
<LeeJunFan> LjL: okay, then change manual to static and make sure there's a line that says auto eth0
<kuzmaster> brb
<LjL> LeeJunFan: "manual to static" you mean in /e/n/interfaces? if so, it already says "iface eth0 inet static"
<geneo91> LjL:  i bet its from live cd thats doing it
<LeeJunFan> LjL: okay, in your launchpad bug it says manual. You should only need to add a line "auto eth0"
<LjL> LeeJunFan: it says "Manual" as the KDE Network settings are concerned, not as /etc/network/interfaces is concerned
<james_xxx> apokryphos: xine engine
<LeeJunFan> LjL: ah.
<apokryphos> should be fine, yeah.
<james_xxx> CaptainMorgan: amarok rocks on my laptop, but not on this PC
<LjL> LeeJunFan: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711943
<james_xxx> apokryphos: it does not work.
<LjL> geneo91: it may well be that, but i don't really feel like installing from scratch ;-)
<james_xxx> apokryphos: it will not even allow me to click on 'play audio CD'
<LjL> i'm starting to doubt whether i had that problem with KDE 3.5.2 (i'm running 3.5.3 now). i thought i did, but i'm not so terribly sure..
<LjL> perhaps i could give it a quick test in VMWare
<kuzmaster> im back
<LjL> oh, fine, vmware wants kernel version -23, and 386 rather than K7
<LeeJunFan> LjL: maybe the nameserver thing is stopping it from ifup-ing correctly, I really wish that was documented in the interfaces manpage, just a sec, I'll get the syntax from another sys.
<kuzmaster> sudo apt-get failed, heres what i got http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711948
<kuzmaster> it just keeps cto'ing
<LjL> LeeJunFan: but i did *not* have the "nameserver 192.168.0.1" entry before... i tried adding it because of this very problem
<LjL> kuzmaster: your nameserver definitely isn't working...
<LjL> it things the ubuntu mirrors are at IP address 1.0.0.0 :o)
<LjL> s/things/thinks/
<kuzmaster> hmmmm
<kuzmaster> how do i fix it
<LeeJunFan> LjL: well, anyway, it should be dns-nameservers I guess, implemented by resolvconf package.
<kuzmaster> that happend on 3 seperate installations
<LjL> i don't know. if you can connect to IRC, it means you somehow *can* resolve names...
<kuzmaster> my resolv.config says this...
<kuzmaster> nameserver 192.168.1.100
<kuzmaster> that the ip address of my router
<LjL> LeeJunFan: meaning i should add a "dns-nameservers" entry to /e/n/interfaces?
<kuzmaster> soooooo, what should i do?
<LeeJunFan> LjL: instead of just nameserver.
<LjL> kuzmaster: try "nslookup au.archive.ubuntu.com"
<LjL> LeeJunFan: i'll try that
<james_xxx> apokryphos: KsCD acts like it is working , but i get no sound
<kuzmaster> LeejunFan, in konsole?
<crimsun_> james_xxx: is kscd configured to use digital audio extraction?
<james_xxx> kaffeine will play the audio CD if i right click on the CD's icon and select 'play audio CD in kaffeine'
<kuzmaster> in konsole?
<LjL> kuzmaster: yes
<LeeJunFan> kuzmaster: yes.
<james_xxx> crimsun_: i don't know
<kuzmaster> k
<crimsun_> james_xxx: check its preferences
<LjL> kuzmaster: should be 130.95.3.26
<kuzmaster> heres what i get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711954
<LjL> that's correct
<LjL> hm
<kuzmaster> ok then, why isnt it working
<james_xxx> crimsun_: thank you
<kuzmaster> could it be somthing with my router
<kuzmaster> i have a wireless connection
<LjL> well, it *is* resolving the names, and yet apt-get believes it isn't... so i doubt it
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> try it once more though, just to be sure
<kuzmaster> apt-get update?
<LjL> yes
<kuzmaster> k
<geneo91> sudo
<kuzmaster> it done more than last time
<kuzmaster> it is getting somthings
<kuzmaster> but not others
<LjL> "Some broadband gateways (modems) can't handle multiple high-speed dns requests. The best known culprits are the Actiontec DSL gateways, but others may be effected as well. Contact your ISP & obtain the primary & secondary DNS server. It should be a long number like 123.456.7.89"
<LjL> http://www.mepis.org/node/6516
<LeeJunFan> well it's not saying it can't find it is it? it's saying it can't connect?
<LjL> LeeJunFan: yeah, but i have no doubts that it wouldn't connect to 1.0.0.0 ;-)
<kuzmaster> its doing heaps this time
<kuzmaster> but some are failing
<james_xxx> crimsun_: would you have any idea why i can't get amarok to play audio CD's?
<crimsun_> james_xxx: I don't use amarok.
<LjL> kuzmaster: try editing your /etc/resolv.conf, and at the "nameserver" line, set "212.245.255.2" as the IP address
<kuzmaster> heres my results
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711960
<LjL> kuzmaster: then apt-get update again
<kuzmaster> you might what to have a look at that first
<LjL> kuzmaster: right, it's working this time
<LjL> kuzmaster: it isn't finding some of the sites, but that's a different issue
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill try adept now
<kuzmaster> are those sites it not finding important?
<LjL> yes
<geneo91> try changing to uk instead of au
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> geneo91: but it appears not to be finding even security.ubuntu.com
<kuzmaster> there are a lot more packages this time
<LjL> i'm sure there are... but you're missing the security updates, which are important
<kuzmaster> should i still change my resolv.conf to 212.245.225.2
<LjL> no
<kuzmaster> k
<LjL> just try the update one more time - might have been a temporary glitch of the server
<james_xxx> KsCD will not even let me change its size lol
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> (though, you might keep http://www.mepis.org/node/6516 in your bookmarks, 'cause i suspect the problem with DNS can happen again)
<kuzmaster> me?
<LjL> (212.245.255.2 is an Italian DNS server, which I know to be publicly accessible... but it'd certainly be best to use your ISP's DNS)
<LjL> yes you
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> and apt-get update isnt working again
<LjL> oh what the heck, just try the 212.245.255.2 thing
<kuzmaster> ok then
<kuzmaster> what excatly would that do?
<LjL> i'm starting to think your router's DNS is confusing servers with each other
<kuzmaster> maybe
<LjL> kuzmaster: it would use 212.245.255.2 as your DNS server rather than your router's DNS server
<kuzmaster> ummm, wats dns
<kuzmaster> im not the best with networking
<LjL> Domain Name Server
<geneo91> name server
<LeeJunFan> awe hell, get bind9 installed and change resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1 :)
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> they're servers that translate hostnames (like www.google.com) into IP addressed (like 192.168.0.1)
<kuzmaster> so change resolv.conf to 212.245.255.2?
<LjL> yeah
<kuzmaster> will do
<LjL> it's only temporary anyway -- it'll be reset at next reboot
<LeeJunFan> or when your current dhcp lease runs out.
<LjL> hopefully not in the next 5 minutes
<geneo91> LjL:  just got a bunch of updates maybe mirrors are being updated
<kuzmaster> i need to do it in root, right?
<LjL> geneo91: could be, but i tried an apt-get update right after he tried it (twice), and it worked for me
<LjL> kuzmaster: yep
<kuzmaster> k
<geneo91> sudo nano >filename<
<kuzmaster> i just go actions-> edit as root
<kuzmaster> gui is easier for me
<bernier> why is the video quality in kaffeine very bad? I send the same video to my friend and he has windows and it looks so nice.
<geneo91> bernier:  use mplayer
<bernier> geneo91 perfect thanks
<kuzmaster> after i change my resolv.conf
<LjL> LeeJunFan: (concerning bind9 ;-) i use "dnsmasq", it works fairly well and it's a piece of cake to configure
<kuzmaster> do i do apt-get update again
<LjL> kuzmaster: yep
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> it looks like its all working
<kuzmaster> ill post out put
<LjL> kuzmaster: good, then i'm rather convinced that http://www.mepis.org/node/6516 is the cause of your problems
<kuzmaster> same
<kuzmaster> results http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/711983
<LjL> kuzmaster: which means you should find out your real DNS (i.e. the one of your ISP), and set it in your KDE network settings (which hopefully work better for you than for me)
<LjL> kuzmaster: yes, it's working
<kuzmaster> so ring my isp and get my dns
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  i think mirrors are being updated
<kuzmaster> yeah, well i had this problem last night
<LjL> kuzmaster: you can probably find them on their site
<kuzmaster> ill ring anyway, and put that in my network settings
<kuzmaster> right?
<LjL> yes
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill ring now
<LjL> geneo91: i find it very unlikely that the mirrors were being updated, it's like the 10th time i'm apt-get updating in 10 minutes and security.ubuntu.com always worked. also, his problem with sites resolving to 1.0.0.0 clearly shows there is a problem with his DNS server
<kuzmaster> i hate being put on hold
<kuzmaster> i found this on the website, should this be right?
<kuzmaster> Primary: 203.21.20.20
<kuzmaster> Secondary: 203.10.1.9
<LjL> yes
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> now, how do i get into the kde network settings?
<LjL> you only need the primary, but putting the secondary in too will certainly do no harm (and will be useful if/when the primary goes down)
<CaBlGuY> !streamtuner
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<LjL> K / System Settings / Network Settings / Administrator mode / Domain Name System
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm  we got anything like streamtuner we can use?
<LjL> !info streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: (A GUI audio stream directory browser), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 0.99.99-5ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2064 kB
<geneo91> CaBlGuY:  xmms has some plugins
<CaBlGuY> ok, so it's available ....
<LjL> yes it is
<CaBlGuY> so, where do I get iut...
<kuzmaster> do i put them into domain name servers-> add
<LjL> kuzmaster: exactly
<kuzmaster> and remove the one that currently in there
<kuzmaster> thats 192.168.1.100
<kuzmaster> that the one that currently in there
<LjL> kuzmaster: yes. however, i fear that 192.168.1.100 will be put back automatically by DHCP :\
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> LeeJunFan: what do you think about what i said above?
<kuzmaster> add the primary first
<geneo91> set it to manual
<kuzmaster> then the secodary
<geneo91> yes
<kuzmaster> k
<LjL> kuzmaster: i'm not sure. just make sure the primary shows up first
<LjL> geneo91: that'll work if his router doesn't change the IP it assigns. do DSL routers do that usually?
<kuzmaster> then do i hit apply
<kuzmaster> then close?
<LjL> kuzmaster: yes, or just close
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> i dont need to re-start
<geneo91> no not if noone logs in before him
<_susana> hola
<kuzmaster> and then do sudo apt-get update?
<LjL> kuzmaster: you don't need to, but you'll probably want to, in order to see if the settings stay. or perhaps just do like geneo91 said and disable DHCP
<LjL> kuzmaster: yeah, an apt-get update will show that the new DNS servers are working
<kuzmaster> ok ill re-start
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill do that first
<kuzmaster> they all worked
<kuzmaster> now ill try adept
<CaBlGuY> Grrrrr   does Kpackage got it's own root pass or somethin???
<rlj> has anyone experience with the ati-ixp alsa driver?
<CaBlGuY> I'm tryin to install streamtuner through it and my root pass aint workin...
<LjL> kuzmaster: ok, now it's your take: either reboot and see, and then go through this again if the settings are reset, or disable DHCP right now
<LjL> CaBlGuY: you have a root password?
<CaBlGuY> of course silly
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<LjL> uh... you usually *don't* have one in ubuntu
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<CaBlGuY> well  I do..
<geneo91> LjL:  sudo passwd root
<CaBlGuY> maybe I'm paranoid I dunno but I like to have a pass for root..
<LjL> well then i'm not surprised that you have trouble with adept (and whatnot) ;-)
<kuzmaster> is the firefox in adept recomended?
<LjL> geneo91: i know. except it's asking for trouble.
<CaBlGuY> I know my root pass..  it's jujst not workin in Kpackage..
<LjL> kuzmaster: of course
<CaBlGuY> :/
<geneo91> na i've used it since warty
<kuzmaster> ok
<_susana> alguien espaol
<kuzmaster> ill fetch update first tho
<LjL> geneo91: used to break KControl applets in Breezy, among other things
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CaBlGuY> LjL:  I don't have any problems with adept..  or synaptic or anything else...
<CaBlGuY> Kpackage is the only one givvin me crap..
<LjL> CaBlGuY: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/+bug/47741
<geneo91> _susana: #kubuntu-es
<kuzmaster> yay! its working
<kuzmaster> im so happy
<LjL> kuzmaster: you haven't rebooted yet, hold the happiness
* johnflux dances
* johnflux holds the dance
<LjL> :)
<_susana> hola geneo91
<kuzmaster> il ive just have to try and log into google talk
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  just make sure you turn offf dhcp
<kuzmaster> hmmmm
<kuzmaster> if thats happens, will i have to assign ip addresses myself?
<geneo91> LjL:  your case has to do with live cd i think
<LjL> kuzmaster: no, you just need to use your current IP address
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> how do i turn dhcp off
<geneo91> just click manual
<kuzmaster> ok
<CaBlGuY> whoo hoo...  :)
<kuzmaster> in network settings?
<LjL> kuzmaster: it's easy. just go into the first tab ("Network interfaces") of the settings, Administrator mode, Configure Interface, Manual, type your current IP address
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill do that after firefox installs
<kuzmaster> nearly
<rlj> is there a way to query an alsa driver for its output capabilities (for example what sampling frequencies it can output in and stuff like that)?
<LjL> kuzmaster: no harm in doing it right now. nothing will happen untill you apply the new settings
<kuzmaster> well its done now anyway
<kuzmaster> now to dhcp
<CaBlGuY> Yeaaa!!!   I got it..   :)
<CaBlGuY> thanks LjL   ;)
<LjL> kuzmaster: as an aside -- you asked whether "the firefox that's in adept" is ok to use. please keep in mind that the packages that are in the repositories are the *first thing* you should always try. only ever use "foreign" packages if you're absolutely sure they aren't in the repositories, or if you have an absolute necessity to get a different version
<kuzmaster> for changing it to manual, i want to change ra0 (enabled wireless network device)?
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> kuzmaster: do you have other devices besides that one?
<CaBlGuY> Very nice...  now I have my radio readily available..   ;)
<kuzmaster> yeah
<LjL> (i guess the answer is "yes" anyway)
<kuzmaster> an ethanat, that i dont use
<LjL> so it'll be ra0
<kuzmaster> cos im to far away from the router
<LjL> kuzmaster: do you have any other computers connected to that router?
<kuzmaster> and i i clik the checkbox, activate when computer starts?
<kuzmaster> yes i do
<LjL> kuzmaster: yes
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> kuzmaster: hmm that could be a problem i suppose
<LjL> geneo91: that could be a problem i suppose?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmph
<kuzmaster> that computers uses windows media center
<geneo91> LjL: live cd uses dhcp when booting up
<LjL> geneo91: uh?
<kuzmaster> ill re-start now
<kuzmaster> cya, and brb, hopefully
<LjL> geneo91: i'm asking whether the fact that other computers are connected to his routers can be a problem - what you said above sounded like it could
<geneo91> well no if noone starts up before he reboots
<geneo91> or it will warn him during boot
<LjL> okay... but i guess he can't *always* be sure that he starts his computer before the other one is started ;)
<LjL> that's assuming the other computer is used by somebody else in any case
<geneo91> well he can change it anytime he needs to
<LjL> hmm hopefully there has to be a less irritating solution
<geneo91> i have 5 on my router
<LjL> i'd be quite upset if i had to change my IP just about every time i logged in
<LjL> (just like i'm a bit upset now that I have to set my DNS every time I log in.... but hopefully that one's solved now ;)
<geneo91> well i dont shut this off to offten
<LjL> kuzmaster: what's your DNS set to?
<kuzmaster> ill check
<kuzmaster> do i go into the network settings for that?
<LjL> kuzmaster: neway, we were saying that now, if the other computer gets turned on before yours, the IP address for yours might change
<LjL> kuzmaster: yeah, or just cat /etc/resolv.conf
<kuzmaster> my computeris usually on first
<LjL> kuzmaster: in that case you'd hopefully have no problems
* duckdown away: disconnecting
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  you can give yourself an addy thats going to be solid like 192.168.0.23
<kuzmaster> the dns are the same as i entered
<LjL> good
<kuzmaster> i always use 19.168.1.101 for me
<kuzmaster> and 192.168.1.102 for the media center
<LjL> does that need to be set in the router's settings?
* LjL never had a router
<kuzmaster> dont no
<geneo91> no
<kuzmaster> its working for me anywat
<kuzmaster> dont no about the other computer now
<geneo91> router gives you range is all
<kuzmaster> and i dont care for now
* LjL actually does have a router, but it's a Debian box ;-)
<kuzmaster> and adept has heaps of packages
<kuzmaster> it looks like its working
<LjL> kuzmaster: should be about 17000
<LjL> also, you might want to add the Multiverse repository
<kuzmaster> ive got 18312 packages available
<LjL> Multiverse contains packages that are free but which depend on (or often use) non-free packages, as well as some packages that are non-free themselves
<kuzmaster> and i think i might have that
<susana_> hola vega-
<LjL> i have 18810
<kuzmaster> dont no
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<kuzmaster> thats what i want
<kuzmaster> thanx
<LjL> shortcut: just add "multiverse" after every "universe" in your sources.list
<kuzmaster> but before i do that ill go
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> what the differnce between ad/remove progams and adept?
<LjL> well i'll reboot too, and see if my DNS is finally staying
<LjL> kuzmaster: add/remove programs is simpler and offers a smaller selection of packages
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> though i think add/remove actually *is* adept, just run with some special parameters (not sure tho)
<LjL> myself, i use aptitude
<LjL> it's command-line only, but it's more convenient
<CaBlGuY> ok, im out for a bit..  l8r peeps..  o/
<kuzmaster> now i have to wait for the updater to finish
<kuzmaster> is it possible to change the icon for the firefox windows
<kuzmaster> to the icon that i has in windows and mac?
<kuzmaster> it has**
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  its possible but lots of work
<kuzmaster> hmmmmph
<kuzmaster> is there a easy way?
<geneo91> no
<kuzmaster> *grunts
<geneo91> i'd be very hard to explian here
<kuzmaster> k, never mind then
<kuzmaster> what is skim?
<kuzmaster> input method platform?
<kuzmaster> it under utilities
<CaptainMorgan> how do I enable my scroll button on my trackpad? worked in Breezy but I forgot to back up that file.... xsources? xlist?
<kuzmaster> is imbrandon here?
<kuzmaster> or iambrandon
* imbrandon looks up *
<geneo91> yes
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> cos i want his royal kde theme
<imbrandon> CaptainMorgan, /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<kuzmaster> he made one
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, can you please give me the link to your royall theme
<kuzmaster> for kde
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/
<kuzmaster> thnaks
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> and to cahnge the firefox icon just call your new icon firefox.png and put it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> i can change the icon to display in the applications menu and quick launch
<imbrandon> it will change it everywhere
<imbrandon> if yo do that
<kuzmaster> ok
<CaptainMorgan> imbrandon thanks
<imbrandon> CaptainMorgan, np
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, after ive downloaded those 2 .deb files, what do i do with them
<imbrandon> folow what it says on my howto ;)
<imbrandon> brb
<kuzmaster> *grunts* ok
<Hawkwind> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Kr> how can i boot straight to the console without starting X other then using recovery mode?
<kuzmaster> the updates are taking for ever
<kuzmaster> i think you need to set runlevel to somthing lower then it currently is
<kuzmaster> cant remember
<imbrandon> Kr, all the time or just one time ?
<wonbond> how can i boot straight to the console without starting X other then using recovery mode?
<kuzmaster> i had the reverse problem as you, it would start in console, and wouldnt go into x
<wonbond> imbrandon: just one time
<imbrandon> winbond just kill x from a teminal then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<geneo91> wonbond:  try ctrl alt f1
<wonbond> geneo91: from whaere?
<wonbond> geneo91: where?
<imbrandon> anywhere
<imbrandon> ctl + alt + f1
<geneo91> from the keyboard
<wonbond> geneo91: i mean during bootup
<imbrandon> wonbond, after x starts kill it via kdm stop OR edit your runtimes but i wouldent reomend doing that
<wonbond> geneo91: will this work during bootup?
<geneo91> no
<imbrandon> wonbond, why do you not want x to start just one time ?
<wonbond> geneo91: because i have x problem , and when it boots it crashes
<geneo91> prooly want to do something stupid
<wonbond> i need to get to console before x loads
<kuzmaster> brb
<imbrandon> wonbond, boot into single user mode
<imbrandon> and fix x then reboot
<imbrandon> thats what its for
<wonbond> imbrandon: i didnt see any single user modes ...??
<imbrandon> wonbond, recovery mode AKA single user mode
<geneo91> hit space bar at grub start
<wonbond> imbrandon: recovery mode boots as root, and i need to be as a user not a root
<imbrandon> wonbond,  why ?
<imbrandon> wonbond, i'm tryiong to help you here , i think your going about this wrong, tell me your problem ....
<geneo91> thats not going to fix xserver as user
<wonbond> because when i install stuff as root , i cant access it later as a user , and i dont know which permitions to change to make it work
<imbrandon> wonbond, what are you installing
<geneo91> are u using kubuntu
<wonbond> imbrandon: the fglrx driver , i installed it as root and i cant login to kde as user , i just lose vide signal when trying to log in
<imbrandon> wonbond, that is something wrong with the driver then becouse you always have to set it up as root
<imbrandon> what do you mean "loose signal" ?
<geneo91> wonbond: the you need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbrandon> yea
<wonbond> imbrandon: yes , it works when i set it up as sudo , but not from root
<imbrandon> wonbond, sudo and root are the same thing
<wonbond> geneo91: did that about 10 times already
<imbrandon> wonbond, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbrandon> wonbond, then obviously a setting you are choosing is wrong
<geneo91> maybe your card aint supported
<imbrandon> if it dosent work
<imbrandon> did you restrt x after each time you did that ?
<wonbond> every time i restart xserver i lose video signal
<wonbond> but when startx as root it works fine
<imbrandon> then you are chooseing a wrong setting in reconfigure, OR your vid card is not supported by that driver
<EvilIdler> You wouldn't happen to be trying glx oof some sort, wonbond ?
<wonbond> its x850 , its supported , and the setup of the xserver is too simple to mess up
<geneo91> wonbond:  i doubt your using ubuntu then
<imbrandon> wonbond, did you enable the root account or somethnig ?
<EvilIdler> "X: Enough rope."
<wonbond> im using kubuntu 64bit,
<imbrandon> wonbond, did you enable the root account or somethnig ?
<wonbond> im using standard fglrx from apt-get
<wonbond> no i boot as root in the recovery mode
<RawSewage> Am I doing something wrong.  I've been applying the spam filter for days now, and it hasnt filtered one spam
<imbrandon> that isnt the same config
<imbrandon> RawSewage, with what ?
<RawSewage> Bogofilter / Kontact mail
<geneo91> RawSewage:  have you marked them as spam
<imbrandon> it takes time to learn
<RawSewage> I right click them, apply filter, as Spam
<RawSewage> Right?
<EvilIdler> Skynet wasn't build in a day, you know ;)
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> RawSewage, mark them as spam ( button at top )
<imbrandon> then apply filter
<wonbond> so which config are you talking about?
<RawSewage> If you right click it, it says Apply Filter -> Filter classify as spam
<imbrandon> ahh yes
<RawSewage> same thing?
<imbrandon> RawSewage, it takes days to learn
<imbrandon> yes
<RawSewage> ok
<EvilIdler> I have to say Thunderbird's junk filter seems faster
<EvilIdler> A bit overzealous, but still
<RawSewage> Im not impatient, I just wanted to know if it was going to work
<RawSewage> or if I was wasting my time
<RawSewage> I get hundreds of spam a day
<wonbond> geneo91:
<wonbond> so , which configs
<geneo91> i dont use ati junk
<wonbond> imbrandon:
<geneo91> sorry dont know enough about them never had one
<CheeseBurgerMan> wonbond: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<wonbond> CheeseBurgerMan: i have that printed out , its what i used
<Healot> ATi cards are no junk man...
<geneo91> ha
<CheeseBurgerMan> wonbond: Oh. It worked for me.
<wonbond> kubunu64bit with x850?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No, Ive got the x200m
<wonbond> CheeseBurgerMan: it worked for me too on 32bit , on 64 it works too , but only for the root account
<CheeseBurgerMan> Weird, Sound like it may be a permissions problem, although what permissions to change I'm not quite sure.
<geneo91> wonbond:  maybe go yo main channel and ask
<wonbond> any other video configs i can configure besides xorg.cong?
<wonbond> f
<Healot> for Xorg - xorg.conf the only file you work with
<wonbond> im just gonna reinstall, but i need to figure out how to get to command before the x loads as a user not as root
<RawSewage> Why wont my screensaver start after the interval of inactivity
<RawSewage> something got broke
<RawSewage> !screensaver
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RawSewage
<geneo91> wonbond:  just change to xorg driver
<EvilIdler> wonbond: While installing the fglrx driver, were there any questions about OpenGL ICD permissions?
<wonbond> the fglrx is the only driver that will work with this card
<wonbond> the default kubuntu driver doesnt support my card
<geneo91> what did u use before you installed the bad one
<wonbond> nothing , thats the thing
<geneo91> did you update kernel
<wonbond> it didnt work before that either
<wonbond> EvilIdler: no i didnt see anything about permissions
<geneo91> there was a round of updates that just came around
<wonbond> yup , i enabled all the default repos and did apt-get update and upgrade
<geneo91> well get the driver from ati and use that then
<wonbond> then id have to recompile the kernel ,
<kuzmaster> back
<wonbond> and i dont think i can do that yet
<geneo91> no just need kernel-source
<EvilIdler> wonbond: Do you have a pastebin link of your xorg.conf?
<geneo91> it only does that module
<wonbond> ill make it , in a sec
<kuzmaster> has anyone here used google talk with wine before?
<EvilIdler> Isn't Google Talk just Jabber?
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> yeah
<wonbond> ok , here is the xorg conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15790
<kuzmaster> but i want google talk cos of the voip
<geneo91> you can use jabber in gaim or kopete
<kuzmaster> yeah but i want google talk cos of the voip
<EvilIdler> wonbond: I don't see a module "dri" in your "Files" section
<EvilIdler> I know every working ATI config I've seen uses it
<EvilIdler> Section "DRI" won't apply unless you add that module
<wonbond> EvilIdler:i think i have one with that in it , let me check , but it didnt work either
<kuzmaster> what is bazzar?
<excess> hey i got a question, i cant install firefox for some reason after it like crashed
<excess> could someone msg me ill send you the terminal error and shit
<excess> :(
<wonbond> EvilIdler: yes i have it in my last backup , load "dri"   , that one didnt work either
<EvilIdler> wonbond: And mode 0666 in the DRI section?
<kuzmaster> is there a gui version of wine?
<geneo91> xwine
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> do i need to install wine beforehand?
<geneo91> no
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> so only install xwine?
<wonbond> EvilIdler: ok there is no link to dri in the files section just load module dri  , and the 0666 is at the end of the file only
<Snake> UGH
<excess> `someone help? i cant get firefox working:
<excess> `Replaced by files in installed package libnss3 ...
<excess> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06_i386.deb (--unpack):
<excess>  unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory
<Snake> why cant I get off the stupid mesa drivers
<wonbond> EvilIdler: ok, so there is load dri module and 0666 mode in the dri section , thats all about dri , that config didnt work
<EvilIdler> wonbond: Everything seems alright in the xorg.conf, then :/
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Ping
<EvilIdler> wonbond: That would be the recommended config to actually allow 3D, but 2D should still work regardless of that
<wonbond> EvilIdler: what happens is i enter the password , it starts to load then it loads something and kicks me back out to password , if i try to log in the second time i lose the video output
<geneo91> wonbond:  does that card have more than one output
<kuzmaster> after doing apt-get update after getting a source.list from source-o-matic, i got this error
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712105
<kuzmaster> anyhelp?
<EvilIdler> wonbond: I had similar problems once, but with NVidia. Older kernels were my only options then :/
<kuzmaster> ill paste my sources.list as well
<wonbond> geneo91: yes , vga and digital , im using digital
<kuzmaster> heres my sources.list http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712108
<CheeseBurgerMan> kuzmaster: Try running 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<kuzmaster> so put 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' into konsole
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah.
<kuzmaster> k
<wonbond> EvilIdler: do you know how to uninstall and purge fglrx?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, pong
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Just checkking the royal theme that you posted earlier
<DaSkreech> Still up?
<geneo91> wonbond:  apt-get remove --purge package name
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, yea
<DaSkreech> I assum you spelt it wrong then? :-)
<wonbond> geneo91: ty
<DaSkreech> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/
<kuzmaster> are the sources that there missing needed?
<DaSkreech> buntudot.org?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, comes up fine for me
<kuzmaster> are the sources that are missing needed**
<DaSkreech> Hmm strange
<DaSkreech> I'll try again in a few minutes
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, buntudot.org is a domain i run
<imbrandon> ;)
<DaSkreech> Aaaagh!!
<kuzmaster> i cant find xwine in adept
<kuzmaster> help?
<DaSkreech> What is this burning sensation of the eyes!??!
<wonbond> thanks all , im gonna keep messing with it , the newb style
<kuzmaster> where is xwine?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, there probbly isnt a package named xwine , might try winex or wine
<kuzmaster> ok
* DaSkreech thumbs downs the theme
<Healot> !info winex
<_redondos> hola
<_redondos> hi
<geneo91> your break is over ubotu
<_redondos> has anyone made work wine on Kubuntu ?
<RawSewage> ?
<RawSewage> Wine works on Kubuntu
<_redondos> yes...
<_redondos> I installed it
<_redondos> but...
<geneo91> wine has nothing to do with wm
<kuzmaster> can somone give me a link for the settings for google talk for kopete?
<_redondos> it works well... on common programs
<_redondos> but I can't play Age Conquerors
<geneo91> you login as your gmail account in jabber
<_redondos> with isn't a complex application for wine...
<kuzmaster> wats the server name?
<_redondos> on Age conquerors it ask me for the cd...
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  that i dont remember
<kuzmaster> k
<geneo91> it tell you on google
<_redondos> ok, thanks
<_redondos> bye
<geneo91> server gmail.com
<KuLover> my toolbar crashed can dissapeard, how can i open it again?
<KuLover> and*
<RawSewage> I think this update removed all my Konqueror shortcuts
<RawSewage> for Search
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  it says skype might work
<RandomDude15> is it an FX5200 legacy or not legacy?
<RandomDude15> *is an FX5200
<geneo91> agp or pci
<KuLover> My toolbar has dissapeard. What can I do to get it back?
<RandomDude15> AGP
<geneo91> not legacy
<RawSewage> What toolbar
<KuLover> The Main KDE one.
<RandomDude15> how do I get nvidia drivers running in kubuntu 6.06?
<RawSewage> Try adding a new applet to it
<RawSewage> Everything in the toolbar is an applet
<kuzmaster> geneo91, what, skype?
<KuLover> How do I do that? Its dissapeared..
<kuzmaster> geneo91, could skype and google talk work with wine?
<geneo91> nvidia-glx-config enable
<CaptainMorgan>  possible to get forward/backward buttons to work on a thinkpad?
<CaptainMorgan> for browsing...
<imbrandon> skype has a native linux version and any jabber client will work with gtalk
<DaSkreech> KuLover: Which one? the File menu one?
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  skype sould work with linux by itself
<KuLover> DaSkreech, Which toolbar? The Main KDE one.
<DaSkreech> The KDE panel?
<kuzmaster> ohhhh
<DaSkreech> you mean the kicker?
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> ill look into it
<KuLover> Yes, DaSkreech
<kuzmaster> but google talk would be best
<geneo91> should be in the repos
<geneo91> kuzmaster:  its comming
<DaSkreech> KuLover: What happened?
<DaSkreech> Packed up the suitcase andleft?
<KuLover> Its dissapeard.
<KuLover> Got it back!, I just Alt-F2ed kicker
<kuzmaster> wats comming?
<geneo91> google talk for linux
<RandomDude15> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197542
<kuzmaster> ohhhh, thanx
<RandomDude15> my xorg.conf file is posted there
<geneo91> the guy that did gaim is working on it
<simlu> hi!
<simlu> I need help with my localhost
<geneo91> gn all
<simlu> my localhost (127.0.0.1) doesn't seem to work
<simlu> does anybody can help me with that?
* DaSkreech grins
<DaSkreech> Night
<kuzmaster> how do i open a .exe with wine?
<egon_spengler> simlu: What exactly do you mean, your localhost "doesn't work?"
<kuzmaster> is there a way without using konsole?
<simlu> egon - well if I ping localhost, I get no reply
<kuzmaster> is there?
<RandomDude15> I need help
<RandomDude15> with my game performance
<gobbe> kuzmaster: why not use konsole?
<egon_spengler> What do you have listed in /etc/hosts for localhost?
<egon_spengler> simlu:
<kuzmaster> cos its easier without it
<kuzmaster> but anyway, i figured out how without kobsole
<kuzmaster> konsole**
<gobbe> kuzmaster, working with the text-based consoles are the basic stuff that every linux-users should know
<kuzmaster> now im trying to log into google talk via wine
<kuzmaster> its not working
<gobbe> isn't kopete supporting googletalk?
<kuzmaster> dont no
<simlu> egon - 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<kuzmaster> it isnt in the list of types of accounts
<egon_spengler> simlu: Do you have a firewall of some sort enabled?
<simlu> egon - no I don't think so
<gobbe> kuzmaster, didn't you try to google for googletalk support at linux? i found several pages showing way to use kopeta with googletalk
<egon_spengler> simlu: So, you have no response or error message when command ping 127.0.0.1, ping ubuntu, or ping localhost is given in console?
<simlu> egon - no response, no error message
<egon_spengler> simlu: To all three variations on localhost? Ping by ip, ping by localhost and ping by hostname?
<simlu> egon - yes, by ip it works
<CaptainMorgan> I used xev to make sure buttons are actually recognized and they're responding to xev.... .
<simlu> egon - but not localhost nor hostname
<egon_spengler> simlu: Then sounds like /etc/resolv.conf is not setup properly
<simlu> egon - i'm using a wireless card, I don't know if it can help
<gobbe> egon_spengler, resolv.conf doesn't affect if you have localhost at hosts
<RawSewage> Why did all my Konqueror shortcuts disappear
<RawSewage> for Search
<gobbe> simlu, is ping to 127.0.0.1 working or is just a 'real' ip working?
<RawSewage> And it wont let me make new ones anymore
<RawSewage> This happened after the update
<Err1> Yay! I am in the room!
<simlu> gobbe - just a real ip works
<gobbe> simlu, do you have interface 'lo'?
<Err1> So now that I'm here, does anyone wanna tell me why I can't connect to my wireless network when I boot into kubuntu dapper?
<simlu> gobbe - yes, if I do ifconfig I can see it
<gobbe> Err1, well well...can you connect to it after booting?
<gobbe> simlu, and it has ip 127.0.0.1?
<imbrandon> Err1 if you gave more details someone might be able to
<simlu> gobbe - no
<gobbe> simlu, wellwell..that might be the reason :)
<RawSewage> Why cant I add new Konqueror Search
<simlu> gobbe - sit0 has 127.0.0.1 though
<gobbe> ok
<arb> stupid question, ive downloaded my first .deb file, ive tried a bunch of arguments, but im not sure what im missing. Trying to install an ubuntu version of jahshaka, and it came as a .deb file. worked out i gotta do something with the dpkg-deb command, just not sure how
<gobbe> then it should not be the reason
<RawSewage> I make a new one, enter the URL, click APPLY, then I come back, and the URL has disappeared
<gobbe> arb, man dpkg?-)
<RawSewage> Where is the file that stores Konqueror Search plugins
<Err1> That is an excellent idea. I am using a pc with a wireless pci card installed which works fine with windows, and seems to be noticed with linux as well. My wireless router is set to either 32 or 64 bit encryption I believe.
<gobbe> Err1, and did you setup encryption things?-)
<Err1> Yep, 64 bit with four hex keys and "open system authentication" Whatever that bit means.
<gobbe> what is the wlan card that you are using?
<RawSewage> nm
<Err1> Zonenet something or other. Just a second and I'll read the box for a sn.
<Err1> Zonenet Wireless pci lan adapter model no. ZEW1601
<Err1> Is it possible that my linux doesn't support encryption out of the box and that I need to download a package or two to fix this?
<simlu> gobbe - do you have any clues for me? :)
<gobbe> simlu, hmm.. not at the moment, you could also try to configure lo to 127.0.0.1
<gobbe> simlu, and try to see if that could help you
<simlu> gobbe - how?
<Err1> BRB
<gobbe> simlu, ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1?
<Err1> Back.
<Err1> What else can I tell you guys about my setup that will help define the problem?
<lime4x4> well i found my problem with downloading from the repositories and ending up with gzip errors..It was my smoothwall with dansgaurdian blocking certain repositories i added ubuntu.com to the exception list
<crimsun_> excellent.
<Err1> Nice.
<robnyc> im on kubuntu livecd
<Err1> Yay!
<robnyc> and i still dont have colors on my xchat , view > tree  (Channel color status)
<Err1> So how exactly does one normally set up a wlan on kubuntu to use 64 bit encryption
<lime4x4> just thought i'd pass that little bit of info along..I found it weird cause some repositories would download and some wouldn't place i spent alot of time on ubuntu.com site..But then i was thinking cause this started a week ago and that's about the time i upgraded my ipcop to smoothwall
<lime4x4> plus my ubuntu box was doing the samething
<gobbe> Err1, are you sure that your card works with linux without using ndiswrapper&windows drivers?
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Arclite2> I'm having trouble with a recent installation of Kubuntu Dapper.
<Arclite2> I installed it from the alternate CD, and it installed fine, but fails at boot. It goes through a seemingly normal boot sequence (graphical load works fine, everything 'ok').
<Arclite2> But then it goes to another graphical load screen. kubuntu logo, progress bar. But nothing,.
<Arclite2> If I leave it long enough, I get "restarting system log".
<Arclite2> But nothing else.
<Arclite2> Left it a day or two, and all I got different was "Running anac(h)ronistic task: cron".
<dr_willis>  Left it a day or two?
<dr_willis> wow you are patient
<Arclite2> Yeah.
<Arclite2> It's not a daily use machine, it's a music server.
<Arclite2> But we have backups.
<Arclite> I've run GNOME Hoary, and both KDE and GNOME Breezy on this machine, but this installation, nothing.
<Healot> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dr_willis> id boot to the console and try startx and recheck the x logs and so forth.
<err1> Okay, so like I was saying, anyone know what's up with my connection to my wlan
<Hobbsee> err1: what type of card?
<err1> zonenet pci wlan card model no. zew 1601
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> from memory, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<err1> I'm pretty sure it's not the hardware.
<err1> But I'll check that. Thank you.
<CaptainMorgan> anyone familiar wth keymappping?
<err1> What does supports network install mean?
<err1> Okay, nm.
<err1> Duh.
<Healot> err1: read the entry of PCi card === the rth last entry ZONE 1601
<Healot> 4th
<err1> Supported in installed system, yes. Works out of the box, no.
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo << here the one you should look for
<err1> You guys are always so helpful. Thanks.
<orient2000> Is there any DVD ripper for Ubuntu?
<Healot> first
<Healot> It is always the hardware... second the module/kernel, then the configuration :)
<Arclite> !console
<ubotu> Arclite: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orient2000> Sorr y, ripper for Kubuntu.
<Arclite> Heh.
<defrysk> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Healot> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<err1> Okay, that looks like it is custom made for me. Thanks again. I'm gonna reboot. Bye.
<Snake> where are grubs files held? I need the one that holds the list of the OS
<dr_willis>  - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_willis> is where the menu is defined at.
<Snake> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> BACKUP that file befor editing it. :P
<dr_willis> and read the comments closely. lol
<Snake> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Snake> :-P
<Snake> dr_willis: I just got to delete a section out of it
<dr_willis> and of course rember - grub starts counting at zero
<Healot> but Count Dracula counts backward, heh
<kuzmaster> hello all
<kuzmaster> im back
<kuzmaster> how can i add another hard drive to my computer, and linux still boots
<kuzmaster> becuase when i add another as slave, it just says 'cant mount filesystem' or somthing
<kuzmaster> it says that it cant mount somthing
<dr_willis> grub is 'renumbering' the drives and  also hda hdb hdc and so on may also change
<kuzmaster> but when i take that drive out, so i only have the kubuntu drive in, it works flawlessly
<dr_willis> if you are booting off of hda, (the first hd) you should have no problems.. if you put a new drive befor that. you may have problems
<kuzmaster> ok then, how can i fix that
<dr_willis> put the new hd on the secondary ide channel as a master - would be what i would do.
<dr_willis> or as a slave there.
<kuzmaster> but i want to add 2 others
<dr_willis> then you need to find out what hd you are booting off of. if its not hda - you will have to do some altering of the config files.
<kuzmaster> ok.....
<kuzmaster> it boots into grub
<dr_willis> also rember grub 'names' drives a little diffently then hda hdb hdc and so on.
<kuzmaster> ok
<dr_willis> its  like hd(0,0) and hd(1,0) and so forth.
<kuzmaster> ok.......
<dr_willis> and always rember grub starts counting at 0
<kuzmaster> so the drive that im now (the only drive currently in the computer) would be hd(0,0)
<kuzmaster> or hda(0,0)
<dr_willis> it MAY be.. hd(0,0)
<kuzmaster> ok
<dr_willis> try a 'fdisk -l' and see what it is.
<dr_willis> or 'mount' and see where / is mounted
<Healot> nah, it's really depends on the mappings in devices.map
<kuzmaster> so fdisk -l in konsole?
<dr_willis> actually ' sudo fdisk -l '
<dr_willis> :)
<Healot> prepend "sudo" >> the boss of fake us
<kuzmaster> yeah i did that
<kuzmaster> ill make a map of how i want my layout to be
<kuzmaster> this is my output of fdisk -l
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712195
<Healot> why can't I see your password hehe
<Hobbsee> Healot: heh :P
<kuzmaster> there, ill upload it now
<Healot> the password?
<kuzmaster> there
<kuzmaster> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1612/disklayout5pw.jpg
<kuzmaster> it diddnt turn out good quality
<kuzmaster> hope you can understand in
<Healot> BAD
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> i mite do it again
<Healot> mark the IDE too...
<kuzmaster> k
<dr_willis> having xp on the slave drive - may cause some issues.
<junior_> hello !
<dr_willis> unless you installed xp to that drive where it was at.
<junior_> does anyone know where I can get Kynaptic for Kubuntu ?
<kuzmaster> i could have xp as master, but i still want to boot straight into kubuntu
<defrysk> junior_, try adept
<dr_willis> kuzmaster,  you can have xp as a primary master and boot stragiht to linux from the grub menus easially enough
<dr_willis> My Motherboard I got - i can hit F11 and pick what hd to boot . I dont even need grub on my XP drive.
<Healot> a Phoenix BIOS?
<junior_> I can't find Kynaptic !  :-(
<kuzmaster> there
<dr_willis> never heard oif it junior_
<junior_> it is a package manager for Kubuntu. the KDE version of Synaptic.
<kuzmaster> http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/7812/disk1rx.jpg
<Healot> junior_: "dapper" universe repos
<kuzmaster> is it possible to have that layout?
<Healot> !info kynaptic
<Child4Christ> i installed java like the wiki said but my P2P client says its not installed, any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help configure special keys ?
<kuzmaster> i cant hit F11 to, but i want it to boot straight into kubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> having a bitch of a time....
<kuzmaster> any help?
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> [pbuilder]  a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Healot> kuzmaster: possible
<kuzmaster> how then
<kuzmaster> i have set it up like that
<kuzmaster> but it says that it cant mount somthing
<Healot> from which disk you set the BIOS to from first?
<kuzmaster> ummmm, kubuntu i think
<kuzmaster> it would boot into grub
<dr_willis> kuzmaster,  just set the boot loader to default to linux.    if your lkinux drive is hda, adding other drives shouldent be messing things up. Unless you got some jumbers wrong.
<dr_willis> I tend to just use 'cable select' setting on my hd's
<tsume> so, how is the stability of the builds for dapper?
<kuzmaster> i have cable select on the bottom hard drive channell
<tsume> not bug infested like SuSE's I hope :)
<dr_willis> kuzmaster,  you are using the terms 'boot into grub' wrong.. grub is the mbr/boot loader. if it fails to find the proper files - it will just go to the grub shell.
<kuzmaster> well, grub starts
<kuzmaster> but when it cant go much further
<dr_willis> it pays to read up on how grub works and how the system boots. :)    sounds to me like you may have some drive conflict/issues
<kuzmaster> hmmmmph
<kuzmaster> i hate 'reading up'
<dr_willis> then give up on linux.
<kuzmaster> brb
<kuzmaster> lol
<dr_willis> and comptuers :P
<dr_willis> and .. well.. anything thats worth learning
<Healot> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Healot> !scrub
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<tsume> my users don't need to read up. I'm converting them to linux and gthey get it ;)
<dr_willis> tsume,  and they will Beg for more!
<tsume> so, back to my question, how stable are the KDE builds for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> tsume,  ive had no problems with them
<tsume> dr_willis: any context menu or bug type crashes when doing nonintuitive tasks?
<dr_willis> tsume,  none thta i have heard of
<dr_willis> not sure about that kde4's state of useability however.
<tsume> dr_willis: does kmail support exchange, that I haven't tried before, and don't have a kmail install handy.
<tsume> right now I've one user on evolution, and she brought up to my attention several flaws in its deisng
<dr_willis> i rarely use any mail other then linuxmail.org :P
<tsume> so I'm looking at alternatives
<tsume> evolution is too emcumbered in Novell, sadly
<tsume> the "send options" are only for Groupwise (a novell client) ;( its sad
<tsume> *a novell solution
<dr_willis> Im not an email addict :P i perhaps send 2 emails a month.
<tsume> dr_willis: hehe
<tsume> dr_willis: are there any unofficial KDE builds for dapper?
<Child4Christ> says theres no java in /usr/lib /usr/java an /opt so according to this, i have no java :|
<dr_willis> My silly brother in law - FINIALLY quit mass mailing everyont in the faimly all these lame  Jokes and  spam-list things.
<tsume> dr_willis: hehe
<dr_willis> "Thank you in law - you just replied all and sent all our names to some spammer, note the increase in junk mail..'
<tsume> dr_willis: I've had one of those..
<dr_willis> I am slowly getting everyone trained..
<dr_willis> #1 - use firefox, #2 - dont use outlook express.. #3 - better yet use 3 diffrent free email web accounts..
<Child4Christ> wont verify on the site either :/
<Child4Christ> is it the jre thats on the wiki?
<Healot> th JDK...
<james_xxx> would a P3 @ 900Mhz and 512 MB ram be able to run kubuntu well???
<TheHighChild> james_xxx:  Yeah
<james_xxx> sweet
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: I was talking wtih a guy last night running it on a p3 400 mhz with 192
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: I wouldn'
<james_xxx> how about an AMD k6-2 @ 500Mhz with 320MB ram?
<james_xxx> cool
<TheHighChild> t say it will run great but it will run, there are some tweaks you might be able to make
<dr_willis> Ive ran kubuntu/ubuntu on a pent100 laptop.
<dr_willis> they can run. :P but its best to use a very light window manager.
<dr_willis> and the install can take forever.
<TheHighChild> def
<james_xxx> but on the P3 i mentioned, it would run well, wouldn't it?
<TheHighChild> james_xxx: Should run fine
<CaptainMorgan> how do I load xmodmap on every startup ?
<kuzmaster> how can i view a list of all the things running, and kill some?
<kuzmaster> cos i cant use adept cos it says that its already running, which it isnt
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: top
<kuzmaster> top?
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: symlink into ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: type it into a console
<kuzmaster> ohhhhh, ok
<kuzmaster> sudo top?
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: No need for sudo
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> i cant find anythin that realates to adept
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Type: top then you can type 'u' for user and then type the user name you want to see all the processes for
<kuzmaster> how can i kill it
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: ps aux | grep adept
<kuzmaster> k, thnax
<CaptainMorgan> Hobbsee: symlink what ? the new map?
<Hawkwind> Then kill the PID#'s
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: is xmodmap a shell script or something?
<Hobbsee> or a program?
<CaptainMorgan> I believe so
<Hawkwind> It's a program
<Hawkwind> For keyboard mapping
<CaptainMorgan> right
<Hobbsee> yeah, symlink the program then
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> I guess symlink is ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<CaptainMorgan> interesting.. /Autostart has nothing in it...
<Hobbsee> ie ls -s /usr/bin/xmodmap/or/whatever /usr/share/autostart
<Hobbsee> if you want it for all users
<Hawkwind> CaptainMorgan: That means nothing has been starting on startup of KDE :)
<TheHighChild> 'ln -s'
<kuzmaster> how can i see a list of programs that open on start-up?
<CaptainMorgan> aye, thank you
<CaptainMorgan> good q kuzmaster
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: Look in /usr/share/autostart or in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kuzmaster> i think i know how to clear it, but not start it
<kuzmaster> brb
* Child4Christ kicks his box
<RobNyc> !ati
<Child4Christ> lol
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ubuntu> what the heck is the root password for the livecd?
<FuriousGeorge> :)
<FuriousGeorge> i need to tool around with my evms volumes and i cant figure out how to swutch to root on the livecd
<FuriousGeorge> that is to say i dont know the password
<CaptainMorgan> nothing I do works
<CaptainMorgan> I made a file - .Xmodmap, with the keys found from xev which identifies the keycode. I then did xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap and linked xmodmap to /Autostart and now the program exists in Autostart like it should but he keys are still not working...
<FuriousGeorge> this is so beat
<FuriousGeorge> i gotta sudo everything and of course fdisk and stuff dont like that
<FuriousGeorge> or rather they dont like when i forget to sudo
<noiesmo> FuriousGeorge, sudo -i
<noiesmo> FuriousGeorge, will start a root session in terminal
<kuzmaster> im bakc
<kuzmaster> back
<kuzmaster> why cant i start the updater thingy
<kuzmaster> it says that another proccess is using adept of apt-get
<kuzmaster> but i adept isnt open
<kuzmaster> and im not running apt-get
<kuzmaster> gelp?
<kuzmaster> help**?
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, ps ax |grep apt
<TheHighChild> kuzmaster: I think 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' should fix it.
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> so wat do i type
<TheHighChild> hold on
<TheHighChild> let me make sure
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ok
<defrysk> coffee fixes anything
<kuzmaster> coffee?
<defrysk> yes
<CaptainMorgan> what dir is KDE in ?
<kuzmaster> is that a program......
<CaptainMorgan> or the name of the Kde dir?
<kuzmaster> or the drink
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, if you type ps ax | grep apt it will list the pid number of apt then you can kill it and run apt-get or adapt
<kuzmaster> ok
<defrysk> the drink
<TheHighChild> kuzmaster: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144963&page=2
<kuzmaster> where is the pid number?
<kuzmaster> heres what i got
<kuzmaster>  4931 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep apt
<kuzmaster> and...
<TheHighChild> kuzmaster: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187610&highlight=adept+locked
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> so wheres the pid number
<lnxKDE> ^%%$#% going to make a fresh install... I screw up my system by installing KDE, XGL and Gnome,
<noiesmo> ok try ps ax |grep adapt if no number is returned like before then apt or adapt is not running
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, sudo apt-get -f install
<lnxKDE> is to bloated with GTK stuff :)
<kuzmaster> heres what i got after that ps ax thing
<kuzmaster>  4931 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep apt
<defrysk> noiesmo, its adept, not adapt
<noiesmo> oops
<kuzmaster> so is the pid number 4931?
<noiesmo> defrysk, i just use apt-get on commandline dont like adept or synaptic old school
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, yes thats the pid for your ps ax command
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, try just type ps ax see if adept is listed
<kuzmaster> k
<defrysk> noiesmo, old school knows the importance of case sensitivity
<kuzmaster> ill try sudo apt-get -f install
<kuzmaster> now
<kuzmaster> and katapult isnt working
<kuzmaster> ;(
<kuzmaster> now it is
<kuzmaster> i got this after putting in apt-get -f install
<kuzmaster> sudo apt-get -f install
<TalentedChimp> hmm, my desktop background fails to refresh and is totally unresponsive
<kuzmaster> heres what i got E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<noiesmo> so run sudo dpkg --configure -a or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<defrysk> kuzmaster, you had the same prob yesterday
<defrysk> do you quit apt processes while installing ?
<noiesmo> defrysk, was i not case sensitivity
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get pid? no command found and no man entry
<kuzmaster> no i diddnt
<defrysk> kuzmaster, ahwell
<kuzmaster> yesterday it would find the sources
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, pid can be obtained by ps ax or using top
<kuzmaster> thats all fixed now (incrooect dns)
<CaptainMorgan> ps ax?
<defrysk> kuzmaster, nm
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, pid can be obtained by ps ax or using top
<noiesmo> CaptainMorgan, type ps ax in terminal and you should see list of running process with the pid number at begining
<CaptainMorgan> ok - by why isn't pid working?
<TheHighChild> because it probably isn';t a competing process, the apt database is probably just locked. It happens if you quit sessions before they're finished
<[Evil] [Ernie] > can a computer running kubuntu interact with computers running windows xp on a home network?
<TheHighChild> [Evil] [Ernie] : Interact how?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well, i have a desktop running winxp which has a USB harddrive connected to it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > this is where i store all of my data..
<TheHighChild> [Evil] [Ernie] : You can set up Samba shares
<[Evil] [Ernie] > my laptop has kubuntu on it now, and i just want to be able to store files on that drive from my laptop
<[Evil] [Ernie] > excellent
<[Evil] [Ernie] > store/retrieve, to be exact
<noiesmo> !tell [Evil] [Ernie]  about ntfs
<Ashex> [Evil] [Ernie] : you can also use samba to browse shared files on your Xp dekstop
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > "there is no write support for ntfs that is safe"
<[Evil] [Ernie] > eek
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hopefully i read that out of context?
<noiesmo> blame M$ for that
<Ashex> There are ways to
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : you read that right
<noiesmo> yes no safe write support
<Ashex> but none of them are 100% safe
<kuzmaster> adept seams to be working now
<[Evil] [Ernie] > so would that mean data i am writing may be corrupt? or the entire drive would be corrupt somehow?
<Ashex> I finally got mkv files
<Ashex> and the audio sync problem has been fixed!
<noiesmo> possibly both
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<Ashex> Too bad my audigy card failed on me though
<[Evil] [Ernie] > sounds like a bad idea =p
<Ashex> I ran it through the dishwasher, so it might be working properly later
<noiesmo> you could hook usb drive to xp machine then share it and use it that way then xp is writing files not linux
<Ashex> Yeah, that's a possiblity
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh, that was the method i had in mind
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the drive will always be connected to that desktop
<Ashex> !tell [Evil] [Ernie]  about Samba
<[Evil] [Ernie] > so technically  when i go to write to it, im really going to be sending data to that desktop and it will write to the drive (i think)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you
<Ashex> Yeah, pretty much
<Ashex> just remember to set permissions on the share
<Ashex> Anywho, Back to my anime marathon
<Ashex> w00t, I'll never have to boot into windows again!
* Ashex does a little dance
<TalentedChimp> does anyone have experience of running samba in a multi-language (non-latin language + english) environment?
<err1> Hello. I have a problem with my wireless network. My network card seems to be recognized, but I can't figure out how to connect to my network.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > =o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > download this..
<TalentedChimp> i'll take that as a 'no' to my question then :-)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > kwifimanager
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im still trying to get samba TalentedChimp.. otherwise i would try to help =p
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'm still a noob though, so, meh
<err1> I can't use wlan manager, or whatever, because it does not let me set encryption stuff.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > try this one then:
<[Evil] [Ernie] > wireless assistant!
<[Evil] [Ernie] > should come with kubuntu
<err1> And if I use system settings it doesn't actually start the network. Just screws around and tells me it's trying.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i could probably help more if i actually knew how to make my card turn on >.<
<err1> I tried whatever is in kubuntu.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<TalentedChimp> i work in korea, using english linux laptop on korean windows network
<err1> Sorry. I'm using windows right now.
<err1> So I can't refer to things correctly.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Open the Computer Menu, then click on "Network". You'll see a "windows network" icon, open it.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > in the instructions for browsing samba shares
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ....what computer menu?
<TalentedChimp> are you talking to me EvilErnie?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'm talking to anyone who's reading it!
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : wlassistant is default with kubuntu - it comes on the cd.
<lowtech> is there a 'network' on your menu?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well, what computer menu?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > K-menu?
<lowtech> yeah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > there's a Networking, under System
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but looks nothing like what they were describing
<lowtech> just guessing as i'm not on kubuntu right now
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<lowtech> where are you reading that?
<kuzmaster> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<[Evil] [Ernie] > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<[Evil] [Ernie] > was reading it there
<lowtech> no System > Admin > Networking either?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i don't have an admin tab under system
<lowtech> hmm, heh
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but i do have system > networking
<[Evil] [Ernie] > just doesnt look anything like what they were describing
<[Evil] [Ernie] > err, wait... i did that part
<[Evil] [Ernie] > indeed
<lowtech> may not look the same as long as it has the same functions
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the part where it mentions a windows icon, and a few steps later says you will see shared folders on your network
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i can't find the dialog they're talking about there!
<lowtech> sorry, guess i can't help now. my kubuntu box is dual boot and its busy right now in another OS
<kuzmaster> when downloadin stuff in adept, i get this message
<kuzmaster> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<kuzmaster> how can i fix that?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmm? anyone?
<lowtech> try again? maybe a busy server?
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, you will need to know what app wants to keep packages that another app wants to replace and go from there what are you tring to install through adept
<kuzmaster> it seems to always do tha
<kuzmaster> that**
<kuzmaster> and noiesmon, diddnt really anderstand that
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, I install most apps from command line so if you try to do sudo apt-get install package then see whats being complained about
<lowtech> adept is the gui?
<kuzmaster> ok
<silenced> Does anyone know why my sound would simply just stop working or where I should start looking to solve the problem?
<noiesmo> lowtech, but poor feed back not very verbos
<noiesmo> silenced, open terminal type lsmod |grep snd
<lowtech> noiesmo: i'm new to kubuntu and still learning apps. i always use cli for package management no matter what distro :)
<EvilIdler> I'm trying to do some local traffic control here, but RTNETLINK answers "No such file or directory" when I try to fiddle with tc. What kernel modules are needed?
<silenced> noiesmo: ok it printed out a bunch of stuff
<kuzmaster> how do i mount my cd drive at start up
<noiesmo> silenced, i get ok now do lspci see if sound card listed matches info from previous command
<noiesmo> silenced, can you see your sound card
<crimsun_> eh, that's a bit long
<crimsun_> silenced: pastebin ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<silenced> :P, also noiesmo I keep getting an error from adept saying that something else like apt-get is using the package database as well even after a reboot
<silenced> crimsun will do
<silenced> noiesmo: still looking
<silenced> noiesmo: nvidia audio controller shows up in the second command but not the first
<noiesmo> silenced, did you recently upgrade your system or kernel
<noiesmo> silenced, you had sound at one stage??
<lowtech> silenced: you get no errors at all?
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157594167289193/
<noiesmo> crimsun_, thats a handy little line to get sound info cool :)
<tyler_> noiesmo: sorry friggin keep dropping my connection
<crimsun_> (still waiting on the pastebin)
<noiesmo> silenced, did you recently upgrade your system or kernel
<noiesmo> silenced, you had sound at one stage??
<noiesmo> Silenced, do the onliner from crimsun_ asoundconf list && amixer and pastebin it
<Silenced> No no upgrade, I install from the LTS 6.06 kubuntu release 2 weeks ago if even that long and sound worked flawlessly when I first installed
<Silenced> the only package I have tried to install that failed was flash but I don't think that would have caused the problem
<Silenced> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/712323
<crimsun_> Silenced: amixer set 'PCM' on
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> good morning everyone :D
<Silenced> crimsun_: through alsamixer?
<exceswater> defrysk: hi
<crimsun_> no, just paste that in Konsole
<Silenced> crimsun_: ok done
<crimsun_> Silenced: now play some music
<exceswater> i need some help about binding some keys to an action
<Silenced> YES
<exceswater> who can help me
<Silenced> crimsun_: me high fives crimsun_
<Silenced> How the crap did that get turned off
<crimsun_> some app probably toggled it *shrug*
<Silenced> crimsun_: anyidea how to get adept to work again, its complaining that something else is hogging the package database even after a full reboot
<Silenced> I tried a killall apt-get adept etc and nothing
<crimsun_> I'm not familiar w/ Adept; does it keep a lockfile in /var/lock ?
<noiesmo> crimsun_, adept is gui for apt-get
<Silenced> crimsun_: I have no idea, I can't even use apt-get though
<crimsun_> noiesmo: (right)
<Silenced> apt-get complains as well that the package database is in use
<crimsun_> oh, then you do have a stale dpkg lock?
<Silenced> crimsun_: I have no idea what that is or how to check it, I've just started using apt-get 2 weeks ago, I flipped to kubuntu from gentoo
<crimsun_> ls -l /var/{lib/dpkg,cache/apt/archives}/lock
<Silenced> crimsun_:
<Silenced> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2006-06-12 08:25 /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Silenced> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2006-06-15 18:55 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<crimsun_> ok, what's the output from ``sudo apt-get update''?
<crimsun_> (pastebin)
<RawSewage> tj9991, does it put you out
<tj9991> yes
<RawSewage> I'm sorry to tell you this but
<RawSewage> WE have a great new project
<crimsun_> tyler: pastebin ``sudo apt-get update''
<Silenced> crimsun_: sorry bad connection here been having problems all day
<Silenced> I think the failed flash install is blocking apt-get from working
<crimsun_> Silenced: what precisely is apt-get doing when you tell it to update?
<Silenced> crimsun_: it keeps telling me I need to run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem but that just tries to finsih the falsh install which failes
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get -f install
<err1> How do I set up a wireless network without using the kde utilities, cuz they aren't working the way they ought to.
<Silenced> http://pastebin.com/712352
<kuzmaster> accessing my wireless network was a sinch for me. all i needed to do was open the wireless assistance, and clich on the right network
<Silenced> dpkg --configure -a tries to configure the flash install which once again hangs
<err1> mine is wep secured.
<crimsun_> Silenced: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree
<Silenced> ok will try that
<Silenced> crimsun_: what was that amixer command you told me?
<crimsun_> Silenced: which one, the one to diagnose or the one to fix?
<Silenced> to fix
<crimsun_> amixer set 'PCM' on
<Silenced> crimsun_: thanks man apt-get update now works
* Silenced hugs crimsun_
<RawSewage> tj9991, the project we are working on is one of those 'I wish I'd thought of that'
<crimsun_> Silenced: did you use Adept to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Silenced> crimsun_: no I used apt-get and followed the tutorial on the wiki
<crimsun_> Silenced: ah, you probably triggered the priority bug
<crimsun_> Silenced: try using Adept (or Synaptic if you have it installed) to install it
<crimsun_> if it hangs again, just close Adept and run that dpkg -P  command I gave you above
<Silenced> crimsun_: ok thanks man
<crimsun_> just to clarify, there are two independent issues here: 1) Macromedia mirror is awful; 2) There's a debconf priority bug for flashplugin-nonfree.
<Silenced> crimsun_: ok thats good to know, I figured I was partially retarded and somehow bunked my system in 4 days haha
<tj9991> what do you mean we
<tj9991> you and kak?
<RawSewage> youre good
<Silenced> does anyone else have problems with stability using firefox on kubuntu
<kuzmaster> nope
<Silenced> it was rock solid on my other distro but it crashes like crazy on this one
<kuzmaster> not me at least
<kuzmaster> it seems to be solid for me
<Silenced> hmmm
<animato> hello, i just started using kubuntu, but it's pretty slugish, any way to speed it up? cancel some services or something?
<RawSewage> animato, whats the speed of your computer
<animato> it's not THAT slow
<animato> amd athlon xp 2800 with 512 ddr ram
<RawSewage> is that like 2.8 ghz
<RawSewage> how can that be sluggish
<animato> i don't think so
<RawSewage> I can run it fine on a 767 mhz laptop
<kuzmaster> how can i access shared files on another computer on my network?
<animato> 2083
<RawSewage> kuzmaster, Samba
<animato> the model numbers for amd don't indicate their speed
<kuzmaster> ok, ill look
<BlankB> animato: is everything slow or just some applications?
<animato> all of it
<animato> when i open or close an app
<animato> esp. konq, i can see it "drawing" it
<kuzmaster> when i open samba shares, it says that it cant find any workgroups computersa
<BlankB> animato: when you run top does it indicate if something is using all the cpu?
<kuzmaster> hang on, its found the required computer
<lowtech> animato: what video card?
<animato> top?
<animato> nvidia geforce 4 mx
<oskyldig> Hmmm.. I have installation question for partitions.. Just a bit confused :)
<animato> what's top? i just started using kde, i was using gnome before
<BlankB> animato: in a Konsole just type: top
<Hobbsee> oskyldig: shoot
<oskyldig> Okej I have 1 HD, I have windows currently istnalled, I want to split the HD into 3 partitions, 1 existing windows, 1swap and 1 ext3
<animato> what's "gam_server?"
<oskyldig> When I am at the install screen I dont know how to create the 2 new ones
<animato> it's using 64% of the cpu
<RawSewage> kuzmaster, did it work
<yonkeltron> where can i request a package?
<lowtech> oskyldig: you'll want a /home too
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: what package?
<oskyldig> yes that's possible, but I dont know how to make them ;)
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: democracy
<oskyldig> I've just got.. .1 entry there and its 20GB used of 60GB available
<animato> where can i cancel some services? i'm not using bluetooth and such, maybe that's leeching away my cpu, i just saw a BT service awhile ago
<Hobbsee> yonkeltron: wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<yonkeltron> Hobbsee: todah.
<animato> what does the daemon/service "gam_server" does?
<kuzmaster> RawSewage. yeah it works
<RawSewage> ok
<animato> blankb, that link won't work
<animato> what were you trying to show me?
<oskyldig> Ouf.. No guidiance? :S
<BlankB> animato: http://tinyurl.com/mryem
<animato> thanx
<animato> but if it's a gnome package, why can't i turn it off or uninstall it on kde?
<oskyldig> Hmmm.. Install, how to make the partitions... help?
<BlankB> animato: dunno... I dont have the problem.
<animato> :(
<Healot> !partition
<ubotu> Healot: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> www.tldp.org >> oskyldig
<oskyldig> thanks
<Healot> all about GNU/Linux
<kuzmaster> how do i install skype
<kuzmaster> i have downloaded the .deb
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<kuzmaster> and ran sudo dpkg -i /home/josh/Desktop/Debs/skype.deb
<kuzmaster> thanks
<kuzmaster> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<omega> It's funny how the wiki always says that software is unavailable. But never why.
<Healot> you need to know why?
<kuzmaster> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<itay> Problems with xgl on kde - see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1137606#post1137606
<kuzmaster> how can i make konsole transparent?
<kuzmaster> is it possible?
<kuzmaster> is it?
<kuzmaster> well?
<kuzmaster> well, can i make konsole transparent
<animato> hello, i can play streaming videos fine with kong, but how can i configure firefox to use kaffeine with streaming video?
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: yes.  poking around the options usually helps
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: settings, configure konsole, schema, hit the transparency button
<kuzmaster> and where will i find these options?
<kuzmaster> thanxs
<Adam_eM> hi
<animato> hello, i can play streaming videos fine with kong, but how can i configure firefox to use kaffeine with streaming video?
<dbglt> is there anyone who can assist me in installing/fixing my ATI drivers? I've followed the ATI binary howto, and my drivers are still the MESA ones :(
<dbglt> any ideas?
<Adam_eM> can anyone give me the synaptic script to automatically download a build-essential package and it's dependencies ? I heard synaptic can do those scripts, and i have to download these file through windows, since i haven't got a net access in kubuntu
<PyroMithrandir> dbglt, you have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to
<PyroMithrandir> oh come on
<PyroMithrandir> he left
<dbglt> oops sorry, got disconnected. Anyone who can help with the binary ATI drivers?
<PyroMithrandir> dbglt, you have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: I have.
<defrysk> Adam_eM, to get the dependencies sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: Driver "fglrx", right?
<animato> any other kde browsers besides konq?
<PyroMithrandir> um, I don't know, isn't it Driver "ati" ?
<PyroMithrandir> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<pd273> has anyone got Radeon 9200 to work with fglrx
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: I followed the wiki you have linked to. It didn't work
<PyroMithrandir> what do you mean it didn't work?
<Adam_eM> defrysk but temporarily i cant use linux, just windows (i'm not at home, and i have to download the packages first)
<PyroMithrandir> how did it not work?
<pd273> some googling tells me it works, but I have no luck
<defrysk> Adam_eM, sorry
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: I still don't have direct rendering: fglrxinfo reports it is using MESA
<dbglt> there are no errors in my Xorg.log
<dbglt> so I have no idea what's wrong
<PyroMithrandir> dbglt, have you restarted your x server?
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: yes. And rebooted
<Healot> the driver is "fglrx"
<Adam_eM> defrysk could you just paste what your synaptic gave back to you as the build-essential dependencies ?
<PyroMithrandir> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide <-- did you check the troubleshooting parts of that link, dbglt?
<dbglt> one moment, restarting X server again: worth a shot. If not, I'll try the troubleshooting bit again
<RawSewage> tj9991, one more day
<tj9991> until?
<RawSewage> Dont you have one more day
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: no luck :( grr
<PyroMithrandir> well, I'm out of ideas. I don't have an ati card myself, so I don't have experience with this...
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<RawSewage> School
<tj9991> yes
<tj9991> im having friends over to celebrate
<RawSewage> tonight?
<tj9991> tomorrow
<RawSewage> what does that have to do with Kubuntu
<RawSewage> offtopic in BV
<dbglt> Using the latest fglrx driver (8.25.18) renders GLX unusable for some Radeon based cards
<dbglt>  Workaround: use older version of libGL.so.2.1 as described here: [WWW]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<dbglt> that could be a problem?
<dbglt> no
<dbglt> doesn't seem likely
<defrysk> Adam_eM, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/devel/build-essential
<PyroMithrandir> well, no, because apparently you're not actually using the latest fglrx driver, right?
<dbglt> PyroMithrandir: no idea
<dbglt> whatever dapper uses...
<PyroMithrandir> well if you've edited your  xorg.conf to tell it to use the fglrx driver I don't know why you don't think it is usin it
<dbglt> using what?
<PyroMithrandir> the fglrx driver
<dbglt> hrmm
<dbglt> in dmesg
<dbglt> [4328362.182000]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.
<dbglt> [4328362.182000]  [fglrx]  Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.
<dbglt> could that be a problem?
<Healot> dbglt: look for those labelled (EE)
<dbglt> Healot: there are none. I checked for that already
<dbglt> hrmm no
<Healot> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log    >> not dmesg
<dbglt> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<dbglt> Healot: yes I checked that
<kuzmaster> hey all
<Rede> occasionally my wifi cuts out (acx100 im assuming) and i have to reboot to get it to work again. i used to just be able to restart the device when i'd manually set up the wifi on fedora but i'm not sure how to do that on kubuntu
<Rede> anyone know how i can restart the wlan0 device?
<Healot> dbglt: grep the "acceleration"
<kuzmaster> currently i only have one hard drive on this computer (kubuntu)
<kuzmaster> but when i put another in , and set that as master, i get the following error message when booting up in kubuntu
<kuzmaster> cant access tty:job controll turned off
<dbglt> hrmm
<dbglt> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<dbglt> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<dbglt> eek
<kuzmaster> but before that there is /bin/sh:
<Healot> yay!
<kuzmaster> but its all right if i take that drive out, and only have the kubuntu drive in
<kuzmaster> can anyone help me?
<Healot> that's the error, dbglt
<dbglt> Healot: aye, figured as much :P
<dbglt> Healot: hrmm I think
<dbglt> Healot: does having Xorg 7 present a problem?
<Healot> dbglt: just flush the X log to pastebin...
<Healot> dbglt: did you read the Kubuntu errata/bug list yet?
<Healot> there is a fix to that though
<kuzmaster> help anyone?
<Healot> kuzmaster: what was the IDEO location of that disk?
<kuzmaster> ummmm
<Healot> the previous before you pull and put it back?
<kuzmaster> it was on the same channell has the other hard disk?
<kuzmaster> on the master connection
<infidel> hi
<dbglt> Healot: which problem are you referring to?
<ubuntu> hi
<dbglt> Healot: all I see is: Using fglrx or ati drivers may cause KDM/xorg to freeze on logout or reboot  / Using the latest fglrx driver (8.25.18) renders GLX unusable for some Radeon based cards
<kuzmaster> any help?
<infidel> I'm new to linux
<infidel> I absolutely love Kubuntu
<Healot> btw, dbglt, you have not figure out the 3D part yet :)
<Healot> yeah taht one...
<kuzmaster> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Healot> and some other fglrx related bugs
<dbglt> Healot: so I should follow the instructions
<dbglt> ?
<kuzmaster> can ANYONE help me?
<infidel> what's the problem?
<huhn_> Hi I have a problem with my network-setup in kubuntu 6.06. The ath0 interface only works when I do a ifdown/ifup-pair after booting. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Healot> dbglt: btw ... just flush your xorg.conf and X log... to pastebin... let figure this out
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> Healot: xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/712468
<dbglt> Healot: xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/712471
<BlankB> kuzmaster: I missed you question earlier..whats up?
<kuzmaster> ok,
<kuzmaster> ummm. go to find it
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> currently i only have one hard drive on this computer (kubuntu)
<kuzmaster> currently i only have one hard drive on this computer (kubuntu)
<huhn_> So no one with a idea?
<kuzmaster> cant access tty:job controll turned off
<kuzmaster> but before that there is /bin/sh:
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Healot> dbglt: the card is AGP 9200 right?
<kuzmaster> BlankB, any ideas?
<BlankB> huhn_: are you getting any error messages at bootup?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<animato> hello, can kaffeine-mozilla play wmv files?
<BlankB> kuzmaster: I really dont follow what you are asking.
<kuzmaster> well, how can i make it so i can have another hard drive in my computer?
<BlankB> Open the box and put one in? But that is probably not what you are asking. Could you rephrase your question.?
<RawSewage> tj9991, is your room clean
<tj9991> yes
<kuzmaster> when i put the extra hard drive in, it comes up with an error, and  iwould like to fix that error
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<BlankB> what is the error and where do you see it?
<huhn_> So am I alone with this problem? It is driving me insane slowly...
<kuzmaster> the error is...
<dbglt> Healot: err
<kuzmaster> the error is /bin/sh: cant access tty:job controll turned off
<dbglt> Healot: it is an ati 9800 pro
<dbglt> it uses the propietary driver, I've installed it before
<kuzmaster> and i get that while booting
<infidel> can anyone help me install SuperKaramba? I am a total linux newbie...?
<kuzmaster> at the screen that says kubuntu and all the things down the bottom loading
<BlankB> huhn_: does this occur on reboot or on a powerup?
<infidel> How do I install a file with the extensions tar.gz ?
<kuzmaster> boot up
<BlankB> kuzmaster: this is when you first power on the machine?
<kuzmaster> no
<kuzmaster> oh, yeah
<kuzmaster> sorry
<huhn_> on reboot
<animato> hello, can kaffeine-mozilla play wmv files?
<dbglt> Healot: back in a second, going to try restart X  again
<infidel> Animato: Do you have a link to a wmv file?
<animato> not atm
<BlankB> huhn_: are you getting dhcp from a router like a linksys or a netgear?
<infidel> ok wait I'll find ou
<animato> but i mean, it plays everything but wmvs
<animato> thanx
<kuzmaster> BlankB, any ideas
<dbglt> Healot: no look, still
<dbglt> *luck
<BlankB> kuzmaster: Im doing some google searching.. I havent seen that problem before.
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> thanxs
<huhn_> blank, no its all manually configured
<BlankB> huhn_: now that is wierd. put a copy of your /etc/network/interfaces on http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<kuzmaster> BlankB, and it was in BusyBox, or that was open
<kuzmaster> BlankB, BusyBox Built-in Shell (ash)
<BlankB> kuzmaster: ok.
<Healot> dbglt: using the restricted module right?
<BlankB> kuzmaster: does the screen you see look something like the one here: http://forums.spodesabode.com/viewtopic.php?p=25569
<huhn_> auto lo
<huhn_> iface lo inet loopback
<huhn_> address 127.0.0.1
<huhn_> netmask 255.0.0.0
<BlankB> huhn_: paste it to the pastebin i gave you.
<huhn_> auto eth0
<kuzmaster> ummmmm.... YES
<huhn_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<BlankB> huhn_: dont do it here.
<huhn_> auto eth1
<huhn_> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<kuzmaster> BlankB, YES
<huhn_> auto eth2
<huhn_> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<kuzmaster> BlankB, congrats
<huhn_> auto ath0
<huhn_> iface ath0 inet static
<huhn_> wireless-essid katananet
<huhn_> address 192.168.1.60
<huhn_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<huhn_> gateway 192.168.1.1
<huhn_> wireless-key xxx
<huhn_> auto wlan0
<huhn_> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<infidel> animato: I think you need to get a  Plugin for Kaffeine player to play WMA files
<huhn_> k
<huhn_> http://blankb.pastebin.com/712504
<animato> really?
<huhn_> Ok here it is
<animato> where can i get it?
<infidel> animato: hold on let me find out :P
<animato> thanx
<kuzmaster> BlankB, soooo, what should i do
<BlankB> kuzmaster: does it say something like ALERT! /dev/hdc1 does not exist?
<kuzmaster> ummmmm, cant remember, ill see
<kuzmaster> brb
<huhn_> So I try with all execpt ath0 commented
<dbglt> Healot: yeah
<dbglt> Healot: (I think so? :|)
<infidel> animato: Install the win32 codec pack from http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<animato> i think i already have it installed
<animato> i can play wmvs fine, just not streaming ones :(
<animato> with firefox that is
<infidel> oh
<animato> can i create profiles in konq? with different bookmarks and all?
<infidel> I don't know, I am a linux newbie :(
<animato> oh
<animato> thanx for trying anyhow :)
<animato> i appriciate it
<infidel> no problem :)
<infidel> just installed kubuntu today and lovin' it
<animato> me too
<animato> i used gnome before
<kane_> anyone here using scim ?
<infidel> I'm trying to get my ATI x1600 AGP 512MB video card working on Kubuntu... Don't know how
<Healot> dbglt: read the Notes section ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<animato> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<animato> can i create different profiles on kubuntu?
<BlankB> animato: profiles? You can have multiple user accounts on a machine.
<dbglt> Healot: no luck in there
<LookaZooka> animato... about the streaming thing, you can get firefox and then mplayer plug-in. if you're a newbie, you should read the quickstart guide...
<animato> where's the quick start guide?
<Healot> dbglt: try to revert back to the driver "ati" or "radeon" since you're in Dapper right?
<dbglt> Healot: aha. I found it. Something was screwed up
<animato> do i need to install mplayer to use the mplayer plugin in firefox?
<dbglt> Healot: I used the verbose
<Healot> what was it
<Healot> which is?
<dbglt> it was looking in the wrong directory for trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//fglrx_dri.so
<dbglt> I did a search, found the file
<dbglt> and created a symlink in that directory
<nico8481> hi
<dbglt> (it was in /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so)
<LookaZooka> search on the wiki... here it is
<LookaZooka> http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<dbglt> Healot: thanks a bunch for your help :)
<dbglt> back in one sec
<deviant> anyone know anything about 'splashy'
<Healot> there is omething about that DRI module all along
<kuzmaster> BlankB, u there?
<BlankB> kuzmaster: yes but barely.
<Dranix> ^^
<kuzmaster> yessss....
<kuzmaster> i got the other error messages, im putting them into paste bin now
<emonkeylap> how can I make a internal link in MoinMoin under an other name?
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712546
<kuzmaster> thats the errors that i get when booting with another hard drive
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<robewald> hi, i have a strange problem with find: I want to work with a list of directory with ALL sorts of characters. find works fine and find | wc -l returns 128
<kuzmaster> BlankB, soooo, any help or ideas?
<BlankB> kuzmaster: can you put a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file in a pastebin and briefly describe your drive layout.
<robewald> but find -print0 | xargs -0 ls | wc -l returns only 30. also using just find -print0 returns a vastly shorter list. Whats going on?
<kuzmaster> ok
<robewald> I mean what's going on?
<kuzmaster> i have a pic of how i wont my drive layout to be
<kuzmaster> my menu.lst http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712558
<BlankB> kuzmaster: looks pretty standard so far.
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> ill do the layout that im trying to do, but having problems'
<BlankB> kuzmaster: now the drive that was your primary ide master...did you move it?
<Dranix> Perhaps someone an idea where I could let ifdown/ifup run while logging into the user without pw?
<BlankB> Dranix: what do you mean?
<robewald> kuzmaster: maybe something is wrong with udev?
<Dranix> The huhn-system is for my father. I could life with the shell-ifdown/ifup to get the walan working but he not. So an automatic loginscript would be a workaround
<robewald> Dranix: ifplugd might be helpful here
<Dranix> ifplugd?
<kuzmaster> nearly there
<robewald> ifplugd!
<robewald> !ifplugd
<ubotu> robewald: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dranix> !ifplugd
<BlankB> ifplugd is http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/ifplugd/
<BlankB> !ifplugd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlankB
<kuzmaster> heres the disk layout that im tryin to do now
<kuzmaster> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/144/disk27yh.jpg
<BlankB> kuzmaster: is the 80gb idehd -slave currently your primary ide  master?
<robewald> Dranix: it is a daemon, that watches your cableconnection or wireless interface and ups and downs them via ifup/ifdown
<kuzmaster> BlankB, yeah
<Dranix> k, will try it after work. thx
<kuzmaster> BlankB, dont no about primary, its on the one that the cd drive isnt on
<BlankB> Dranix: there is also a file in /etc/rc2.d/S99local it is one of the last files that is run when your machine boots.
<kuzmaster> BlankB, and it is currently set to master
<BlankB> kuzmaster: and you want to move it to slave now?
<kuzmaster> yea
<BlankB> It took a while to figure that out.
<kuzmaster> cos it dosnt get that far with it on master, and the other on slave
<BlankB> kuzmaster: what do you mean?
<Dranix> Blank thx, I forget that linux is more sysv-alike ;)
<kuzmaster> well, it dosnt boot that much
* Dranix uses normaly osx and fbsd
<kuzmaster> it dosnt go that far in the boot
<Dranix> k, have to go to work. Thx for the tips
<oskyldig> Blah
<oskyldig> Okej I just installed, and booted but I had a black screen for abotu 10 minutes  and no result... What did I do wrong? lol
<word> how do you set up a new 'type' like for .package?
<word> so that by clicking on a .package you install it
<BlankB> oskyldig: how far did you boot go before the screen went black?
<oskyldig> Uhm It looked liek thigns were happening, like recognizing hardware and such I think.. and then went black
<oskyldig> Sorry, that was at BlankB ;)
<BlankB> oskyldig: it probably has something to do with your graphics card.
<stipe> hi, how can i use hibernate in my kubuntu dapper?
<oskyldig> BLAH... BlankB: And how am I to asses this situation? ;)
<BlankB> First you will have to know what your hardware is.
<BlankB> you can also start the machine in a text only mode and check the logfiles.
<oskyldig> BlankB: Will I be able to find it out using the LiveCD?
<BlankB> oskyldig: yes if livecd works you can do a lspci in a konsole to see what graphics card you have.
<oskyldig> okej.. it shows me a bunch of lines :P
<oskyldig> BlankB: Which one is the the important? :P
<BlankB> look for the line that says something about vga
<stipe> hi, how can i use hibernate in my kubuntu dapper?
<BlankB> or display
<oskyldig> ATI Technolgoies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<oskyldig> @ BlankB
<oskyldig> that comes after 'VGA compatible controller'
<nik> hi
<oskyldig> BlankB: Now what, since I knwo what it says?
<nik> I was installing java with adept, but there was an error when reading the license (I could not click ok in details), now apt says: E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java5-bin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)  - any hint?
<BlankB> try doing google searches for "Radeon Mobility" and ubuntu.  That is what Im doing now.
<nik> how to fix manually?
<oskyldig> ahh okej
<BlankB> nik: you can try doing dpkg -i filename.deb
<kane_> nik: you might want to try sudo apt-get -f install
<dbglt> has anyone here setup xgl? I just got my 3d going with my ati card, and am trying to get xgl working too :)
<oskyldig> BlankB: If I find a setting, how am I to tweak the xorg.conf file if I can't view anything on boot?
<nik> BlankB: only errors
<nik> kane_: does not help
<dbglt> I've installed it and set it up... but I get a few problems with it being very very very slow
<dbglt> (to repaint)
<BlankB> oskyldig: when you first boot you should see a option to see boot options...try the recovery mode.
<oskyldig> Okay I've got recovery mode running BlankB...  I'm not sure what to do now
<BlankB> oskyldig: is it a text only mode?
<TheHighChild> Can anyone help me with some USB mounting issues?
<oskyldig> Yes BlankB
<oskyldig> I have Prompt awating root@OSKY-LAPTOP:~#
<cox377> whats the best way to partition a drive that already has kubuntu installed onto it? i wanna make 2 partitions out of the 1 drive?
<kane_> cox377: well ... you can resize it
<Adam_eM> hi there
<Adam_eM> how can i add my scd0 device as local repository ?
<cox377> kane_: how do i go about that?
<BlankB> !repositoryhowto
<ubotu> BlankB: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlankB> how about http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<Adam_eM> when i am adding cdrom to apt sources, apt automatically adds cd-rom that i was installing kubuntu from. How can i add the second cd-rom as a source ?
<kane_> cox377: well, if you want to install kubuntu on the new partition, then just use the installer
<cox377> kane_: i've already installed it, is there anyway of created another partition after that?
<kane_> cox377: yes ... you can resize it
<kane_> cox377: using qtparted
<kane_> cox377: if you have the live CD ... just boot it, and use qtparted to do the job
<kane_> it is not recommended to resize a partition that is currently being used actively
<cox377> alright i shall give that a while.. thanks
<cox377> Ok, is there anyway of doing it?
<cox377> ahh do u mean boot the live cd so u are sitting on the live version and then use the app to resize the installed version?
<kane_> cox377: yes
<BlankB> cox377: If you have any data or time invested into the machine make a backup first. 8)
<cox377> Ok thanks for that
<cox377> have you got time for a second question?
<cox377> ; )
<cox377> basically this is my question, i've worked out how to get the shares working by installing samba, i;ve shared a folder but when i try to connect to it via a windows machine it asks for a user name and password.. but i havent set a user name and password
<cox377> does anyone know how to make this folder just like a guest share that anyone can access from within the network?
<[miles] > morning #kubuntu
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<[miles] > I have a brief question... I've been running kubuntu since 5.10, and am now running 6.06, and I must admit im impressed.. for many years I've used SuSE... (All though I still use SUSE for all servers)
<[miles] > one element I love about SUSE is that I can sync all the updates, and then put on the local LAN or space permiting, a DVD...
<[miles] > thus when I want to apply all the YOU updates, its easy...
<arafat> !ape
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arafat
<[miles] > the updating of Kubuntu while nice, seems to totally depend on connection to the internet...
<[miles] > or am I being a dumb ass..
* [miles]  awaits the "Your being a dumb ass" from someone
<arafat> does anyone know of a decoder(into wav, mp3...) for ape files?
<cox377> kane_: do u have any ideas on my networking problem?
<Kadran> arafat: i guess soungdkonverter could do it
<kuzmaster> how can i view all hard drives, mounted or unmounted
<cox377> look under storage media
<kuzmaster> like, can i see a list of all drives, and what filesystems they have ect?
<BlankB> [miles] : check out this link may have something about what you are trying to do http://tinyurl.com/rjy8a
<kane_> cox377: your netorking problems ?
<cox377> kuzmaster: select storage media on the left
<kuzmaster> no, i want a list of all, mounted or un-monted
<[miles] > BlankB, ok thanks...
<TheHighChild> Anyone know how I can troubleshoot keyboard buffer overflow?
* [miles]  remebers the last time someone gave him a tiny url.. it was a flash anim of Mick Hucknell of Simply Red shagging a chicken...
* [miles]  clicks the link anyway
<kuzmaster> theres only one hard drive in storage media, and there are 2 hard drives in the system
<cox377> kane_: yeh i've shared a drive from within kubuntu, when i try connect to it within windows it asks for a user/pass.. is there anyway of not having a user and pass there so it's a guess folder if u like. I dont even know what the user name and password is
<kuzmaster> well, is it possible to view ALL hard drives in the system
<kuzmaster> mounted or un-mounted?
<BlankB> kuzmaster: fdisk -l
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> sudo?
<BlankB> yep.
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster>  thats what i needed
<kuzmaster> thanks
<kane_> cox377: no idea ... i dont have a windows machine handy
<cox377> :s
<cox377> cheers anyway kane
<cox377> does the same thng happen within kubuntu machines?
<kuzmaster> cox377, have you tried using your kubuntu username/password?
<cox377> i shall do cheers
<TheHighChild> My dmesg is completely dominated by this , has anyone seen it before? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712674
<kuzmaster> cox377, thats just a guess
<cox377> yeh unfortunatly no job
<cox377> does anyone here use xbox media center?
<kuzmaster> i have an original xbox, and windows media center?
<cox377> nah
<arafat> Kadran: thanks! that worked!:-)
<cox377> xbox media center
<cox377> it's a piece of software that can be loaded onto a modded xbox
<kuzmaster> k
<cox377> anyway, it searches for media on share drives, it sees the kubuntu drive but then shows an error when u try and access it
<Kadran> arafat: np ;)
* mth`MAW ist wieder da!.
<jonatan> cox377: why dont you use ccxstream instead?
<cox377> whats that mate?
<jonatan> streaming protocol specifically for xbmc
<jonatan> http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/Unslung/Ccxstream
<jonatan> try that
<cox377> well the thing is, xbmc sees all thw windows shares under workgroup and sees the linux shares under MSSHARE
<chavo> TheHighChild, do you have multimedia keys on your keyboard?
<cox377> it would be good to see the shares via XBMC but i also wanna see them from other nodes on the network
<jonatan> ok
<cox377> it must just be a tick box somewhere that says allow all guests
<cox377> which i have selected but there must be another
<cox377> i can pick up all the windows shares from within Kubuntu
<jonatan> ok, hmm.. sorry dont have a winbox here either :/
<cox377> lol
<cox377> np
<cox377> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<cox377> lol i cant work out if thats mounting a linux drive on a windows machine of a windows drive on a linux machine
<uniq> cox377: it's mounting a windows-network share permanently in linux.
<cox377> ahh
<cox377> got that sorted so thats fine
<cox377> just need to do it the otherway around
<cox377> this must be a simple server question when creating SMB shares
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Away at the moment
<uniq> mth`maw: please don't use public away messages.
<fek> moin
<uniq> mth`maw: for more info on the topic, most guidelines for #ubuntu also applies to #kubuntu.
<uniq> mth`maw: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<memorice> is there a command (for the konsole) to get the login menu?
<uniq> memorice: '/etc/init.d/kdm start'
<mth`MAW> sorry
<memorice> ok thanks
<mth`MAW> will try to fix that... somehow
<uniq> mth`maw: not a problem, thanks :)
<ubuntu> hello all
<uniq> cox377: so you're trying to mount a samba share in windows?
<uniq> hi kuzmaster.
<kuzmaster> hello
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MAW_away> works fine!
<uniq> maw_away: great, thank you :)
<MAW_away> my pleasure
<kuzmaster> is it possible to mount all the drives at once
<kuzmaster> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<kuzmaster> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ubuntu> hey
<kuzmaster> hey
<ubuntu> thus is cox377 but running under live cd
<uniq> kuzmaster: 'mount -a' if they are in fstab.
<kuzmaster> thought so
<ubuntu> how do i use qtparted to change the partition into 2 partitions?
<kuzmaster> i was ask if u where in live cd
<ubuntu> without loosing all the data?
<kuzmaster> hmmmm, i dont no how to do a non-destructive partition
<kuzmaster> only no how to do that in mac
<ubuntu> who was the guy i was just speaking to about this lol.. cant remember his/hers name off the top of my head
<kane_> ubuntu, there is an option to resize it
<kane_> i think you just click and drag the edge of the partition to create the free space
<Saraux> Excuse me, is there a GUI for Kismet.
<uniq> saraux: only the console ui.
<keyne> hello guys
<kuzmaster> when i try to open a drive in storage it just says this
<imbrandon_> Saraux, no
<kuzmaster> mount -a
<kuzmaster> no
<kuzmaster> this
<kuzmaster> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kuzmaster> please note that im in live cd
<Saraux> imbrandon_ i've seen a GUI For Kismet... in a movie about WEP.
<ubuntu> kane_: yeh it wont let me resize it, i see the option but it's blacked out
<kuzmaster> so how can i browse that drive
<kuzmaster> cos i need to edit the menu.lst
<noaXess_kubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kuzmaster> for grub
<kuzmaster> cos it just keeps saying mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab when i open it
<kuzmaster> well?
<kuzmaster> how do i open/browse that drive?
<kuzmaster> HOW?
<Saraux> DOEs anyone wanna go priv and help me with Kismet :) ?
<kuzmaster> dont even no what Kismet is
<kuzmaster> so ,no i cant
<slow-motion> hallo
<SayaShi> Kuzmaster:for open it' s : kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuzmaster> k
<SayaShi> ^^
<kuzmaster> will that work for live cd
<SayaShi> yeah
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> put  kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst in konsole?
<SayaShi> yea
<kuzmaster> k
<Pupeno> Hello.
<SayaShi> hi
<kuzmaster> do i need to be sudo to do kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Pupeno> In a Kubuntu installation (that I am cleaning up), what packages are esential ? kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard ? what else ?
<SayaShi> write this commande and it s okay
<SayaShi> kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> that diddnt work
<SayaShi> hum
<kuzmaster> heres what i got
<kuzmaster> and sorry
<kuzmaster> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<kuzmaster>   Major opcode:  145
<kuzmaster>   Minor opcode:  3
<kuzmaster>   Resource id:  0x0
<SayaShi> do yu have install it
<kuzmaster> Failed to open device
<SayaShi> or just run at live cd
<kuzmaster> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<kuzmaster>   Major opcode:  145
<kuzmaster>   Minor opcode:  3
<kuzmaster>   Resource id:  0x0
<scheuri> hi all
<kuzmaster> Failed to open device
<kuzmaster> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<SayaShi> heya
<kuzmaster>   Major opcode:  145
<kuzmaster>   Minor opcode:  3
<kuzmaster>   Resource id:  0x0
<kuzmaster> Failed to open device
<kuzmaster> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<kuzmaster>   Major opcode:  145
<kuzmaster>   Minor opcode:  3
<kuzmaster>   Resource id:  0x0
<kuzmaster> Failed to open device
<kuzmaster> thats what i got
<kuzmaster> i just ran that at live cd
<kuzmaster> but im trying to change that on an installation
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<kuzmaster> thats already on a hard drive
* kuzmaster was kicked off #kubuntu by imbrandon (User terminated!)
<SayaShi> ah
<kuzmaster> why was i kicked?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<imbrandon> PLEASE dont paste
<Kadran> kuzmaster: use the pastepin
<SayaShi> i think cause yur flood
<scheuri> kuzmaster: you flooded the channel, dont do that
<kuzmaster> i sorry
<scheuri> !tell kuzmaster about pastebin
<imbrandon> please read the /topic
<SayaShi> so for yu i dont k now i have start yesterday
<SayaShi> and it s different than mandriva
<kuzmaster> so, how can i edit my menu.lst thats on a hard drive installation ,from a live cd installation
<kuzmaster> cos i really need to do that
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<scheuri> kuzmaster: you need to mount your harddrive to the live-Linux in your ram
<bernier> how ca I know which drivers for my graphic card are runngun?
<kuzmaster> yesss....
<kuzmaster> wat and how
<scheuri> kuzmaster: then you are able to edit files on your HD
<SayaShi> ^_^
<kuzmaster> ok, can you tell me how?
<kuzmaster> ive tried mount -a, but that diddnt work
<scheuri> kuzmaster: uhmm...long time not used...your live-linux saw the HD probably as /dev/hda/ (if it is IDE)
<scheuri> kuzmaster: is it an IDE-harddisk?
<kuzmaster> i can see it in storage media, but i cant open it
<scheuri> kuzmaster: ah, okay...what filesystem is on the HD? ReiserFS? Ext2|3?
<kuzmaster> ext3
<kuzmaster> defult by kubuntu 6.06 installation
<scheuri> kuzmaster: and what does "cant open it" mean? problems with permissions or the stuff you just tried to paste?
<kuzmaster> it says.... mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<scheuri> kuzmaster: ooookay...lets try to following:
<kuzmaster> ok
<scheuri> kuzmaster: go to your /media directory and make a new directory with "mkdir" named...I dont know...harddisk or so
<scheuri> kuzmaster: lets say you name it harddisk
<kuzmaster> slow down
<scheuri> kuzmaster: okay...:)
<kuzmaster> wheres my media directory
<scheuri> kuzmaster: open a terminal
<kuzmaster> ok
<scheuri> kuzmaster: there you say "cd /media"
<kuzmaster> (remember that im in live cd now)
<scheuri> kuzmaster: I try to remember...;)
<kuzmaster> done
<scheuri> kuzmaster: okay, not type "sudo mkdir harddisk"
<kuzmaster> type sudo mkdir harddisk?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: yes...that makes a new directory called harddisk
<kuzmaster> done
<scheuri> kuzmaster: this will be our new mountpoint for your real harddisk
<kane_> just need to do .. sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdax /media/hdax
<kuzmaster> now what?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: kane said it already..."sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/harddisk"
<kuzmaster> ok
<kane_> the mount point for hda1 will already be there
<scheuri> kuzmaster: ATTENTION...is the first partition of your harddisk your root-partition?
<bernier> how can I know which drivers for my graphic card are running?
<scheuri> kane_: is it? oh okay...sorry then
<kuzmaster> ummm, i think so
<scheuri> kuzmaster: okay, we try then
<scheuri> kuzmaster: just mount it...
<kane_> kuzmaster: the problem is that the partition is not in your /etc/fstab (which will not be the case if it is your root)
<kuzmaster> ysy, its working
<kuzmaster> yay, i THINK its working
<scheuri> kuzmaster: okay..try now "cd /media/harddisk" and make a "ls -la"
<kane_> kuzmaster: you need to use system settings -> System Administration -> Disk and Filesystems ... there enable it
<kuzmaster> do i need to do that to edit my menu.lst?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: my approach was first to check wether your part with the menu.lst is actually mounted now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how can i change the system-time?
<kuzmaster> well im editing the menu.lst now
<kuzmaster> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am in the timezone of london... but i am in italy..
<scheuri> kuzmaster: not, not JUST yet...:)
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmph
<scheuri> kuzmaster: ls -la is a command to list all files and directory in that directory
<scheuri> kuzmaster: useful to see whats there actually
<kane_> Tallia1Kubuntu: you have windows on your machine ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kane_: nope
<kuzmaster> ok
<kane_> hmm wiertd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kane_: wait... you mean M$ windows, or the X system?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: so,...I HOPE you have a directory called "boot" in your list after ls -la
<kane_> Tallia1Kubuntu: eh ... M*S* Windows
<kuzmaster> ummmmm maybe
<kane_> as in Microsoft Windows
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: change /etc/timezone (manually or otherwise)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kane_: no, i don't, why?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: lets check by typing "cd boot"
<kane_> sometimes it mucks up the time
<kuzmaster> straight into terminal?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: aye
<kuzmaster> k
<kane_> Tallia1Kubuntu: anyway you can change it, by right click the clock and adjust date time
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where can i get the timezones names?
<kuzmaster> i got no such file or dir
<scheuri> kuzmaster: you are already on your harddisk (/media/harddisk) and you are acutally on its filesystem (if you havent done anything wrong
<kuzmaster> ok......
<animato> hello, if i choose to start an empty session every time i log out of kde, will it lose all of my settings?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: when you did the "ls -la" in the directory /media/harddisk was there any output?
<kane_> scheuri, kuzmaster, it mght be easier if you use krdc or something ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kane_: thn
<Tallia1Kubuntu> x
<scheuri> kane_: never used that before...but yes, it might
<animato> ?
<scheuri> kane_: on the other hand...it needs full access to its network...if he is using router its a whole new story to approach
<kuzmaster> when i did ls -la, in /media/harddisk, it said heaps of things including /boot's and /boot/vmlinuz
<kane_> scheuri: haha indeed :)
<scheuri> kuzmaster: so type "ls boot*" in your terminal now and tell me what you see
<scheuri> kane_: :)
<scheuri> kane_: and he needs an account on freenode to send me private messages, right? spreading IPs and passwords in public aint that good...;)
<kuzmaster> i get mentions of grub (in purple) and other stuffs
<scheuri> kuzmaster: type "cd grub" and then "ls -la" again
<TheHighChild> anyone seen this flood their dmesg? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712674
<kuzmaster> it say no such file or dir
<scheuri> kuzmaster: okay...now I am lost as well...seems we have NOT mounted the correct partition...at least that is my guess
<kuzmaster> well im editing the menu.lst
<kuzmaster> and only 1 hard drive has that
<kuzmaster> i am defintly on the right hard drive
<scheuri> kuzmaster: uh? I thought you want to find that file...you are already editing it?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<scheuri> kuzmaster: ooookkkkayyy...thanks for telling me...;)
<kuzmaster> im already editing i
<kuzmaster> it**
<kuzmaster> and i did before
<kuzmaster> "well im editing the menu.lst now"
<scheuri> kuzmaster: uhmm...sorry then...thought you wanted to access your local harddrive from live-cd
<kuzmaster> I DO
<kuzmaster> AND I AM
<scheuri> lol...calm down
<kuzmaster> lol
<scheuri> my bad...misunderstanding
<_rocky> Hi can anyone help me with a smal rob
<_rocky> *prob
<kuzmaster> now, where do i change the hard drive for kubuntu in menu.lst
<kuzmaster> i need to change it form had to hab
<kuzmaster> i need to change it from hda to hdb
<scheuri> hda to hdb?
<scheuri> ah
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> so how?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: somwhere there is "hd(0,)
<kuzmaster> yes
<scheuri> kuzmaster: hd(0,0)
<kuzmaster> there is
<kuzmaster> "root		(hd0,0)"
<h3sp4wn> you don't change it in grub (if only hdb is present it still is hd0)
<kuzmaster> whaat should i change that to?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: change it something like root(hd1,0)
<scheuri> oh
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> ill try
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: are you sure?
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: isnt the first number the physical drive and the second the partition?
<kuzmaster> i have2 hard drive in the system
<h3sp4wn> scheuri: It is but if there is only one drive on that controller it becomes hd0
<kuzmaster> im positive it should be root(1,0)
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: that is true...
<scheuri> kuzmaster: well then...try and reboot...after closing menu.lst and saving it
<kuzmaster> there, ill re-star now and c if it will work
<scheuri> kuzmaster: otherweise you know now which part of menu.lst to check
<akudewan> Hi, I was using Gnome earlier, but now I'm using KDE. I have installed the kubuntu-desktop meta-package. Now I wish to remove Gnome completely. What is the safest method of doing this?
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.com/712754 (that is mine hd0 is the only thing mentioned) I only have hdb (hda died)
<scheuri> akudewan: aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop...at least I think so
<pgquiles> why is there ruby 1.8.2 and ruby 1.8.4 in dapper? And the "ruby" package is the oldest version, what a mess!
<akudewan> scheuri: thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> akudewan: That will only work if you have only being installing things with aptitude
<pussfeller> I hope this update fixes teh thing where teh context menu hangs when I right click on something on the desktop and then it never shows up and the kstart menu and the Desktop go blank
<scheuri> akudewan: dont forget the sudo in front of it
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: thanks for info...
<scheuri> pgquiles: probably because dependency-issues
<akudewan> I haven't been using aptitude. I use either synaptic or apt-get directly. So will "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" do the trick?
<h3sp4wn> no
<h3sp4wn> (and aptitude will probably want to remove aload of packages)
<_rocky> okay I'm outta here cya
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: no as in "not completely" or as in "not at all"
<h3sp4wn> It will just remove the metapackage (because it doesn't have the info about the dependancies)
<scheuri> ah, true
<akudewan> i see
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: on the other hand...deinstalling some gnome-programm led into a remove of metapackage as well...because of aptitude?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys.... i was wondering if it exists something REALLY simple to write a little webserver that make something similar to the ubuntu wikipage
<Tallia1Kubuntu> not to write sorry, to create or better to use.....
<scheuri> Tallia1Kubuntu: well, have you tried apache? lighthttpd?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by now when i discover something new i use to add it to a personal "tips" webpage.. but it is getting bigger and bigger..
<scheuri> Tallia1Kubuntu: ah, sorry...you meant to software itself for the wiki
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: why not just add to the ubuntu wiki?
<h3sp4wn> scheuri: That is just because they are a dependancy of ubuntu-desktop end if that was not removed it would be marked as a broken package which aptitude tries to avoid
<Tallia1Kubuntu> scheuri: i use httpfs as a web server.
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: I see...thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: because sometimes they are VERY SIMPLE things
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like remembering that the "hidden parameter" for glxgears is -printfps
<scheuri> Tallia1Kubuntu: but I guess also simple things may help other people and beginners
<scheuri> Tallia1Kubuntu: maybe you just add it to a already existing article in the ubuntu wiki?
<kuzmaster> IT WORKS
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you think something as simple as this would interest other people?
<scheuri> kuzmaster: great...:)
<kuzmaster> yeah, now i just need to mount a ntfs disk at start up
<scheuri> kuzmaster: good luck with that...;)
<[-Ghost-] > hello, good day all
<scheuri> got to go...thanks a lot to all...see you around
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: futhermore, to write something in the ubuntu wiki you need a minimum of structure...
<kuzmaster> do you know how i gould to that?
<kuzmaster> !ntfs
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: that is true
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<kuzmaster> !winfstab
<ubotu> an NTFS partition in fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1 / /mnt/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: after a year of linux i am still a beginner.. sometimes my reminders are simply how to use something.. e.g.: to transform a file between formats i use: ffmpeg -i input.avi -target pal-dv output.dv
<[-Ghost-] > hoping to install kubuntu (love the new live dvd) on my vacation next week, and just trying to find alternates to all my windoze software, anyone know what's a good irc client with fserve ability?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: ah okay
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: i don't think a wiki is necessary for doing something like this
<Pupeno> What packages make a basic Kubuntu installation ? I have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard, yet synaptic wants to remove basic packages such as adduser because they are not needed ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: you know something i'd really like to see in linux? sometimes manpages are awkward, and most of the times programs are used to do simple stuffs
<chavo> Tallia1Kubuntu, open up konqueror and type man:appname
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee:  i'd like something similar to the man command, where instead of the extensive explanation of the command, i could read some examples
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: that doesnt seem right....
<kuzmaster> my god, mounting ntfs at start-up is easy as
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: there's a section called Examples in many man pages. Getting more examples is just a matter of writing them and submitting them.
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: man rsync for a example of examples.
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: I know.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Are you using aptitude ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Pupeno: submitting?
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: yes.
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, sending it to the maintainer of the program that shipped the man page.
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: and in many cases, info pages are the authoritative documentation, check them as well.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Do you use interactive aptitude ? the easiest way would be to just keep all of the packages that you know you need
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: I use both, interactive and non-interactive.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Pupeno: authoritative?
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: the main one.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i se
<kbrooks> see you later
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: I don't know what packages I need (I want all the packages that I don't need but depend on one that I need to me marked as automatic, so they can be automatically removed, I keep my system that way, this is my wife's computer).
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: If you ever use apt-get even once then that is why it gets like this (did you install from the livecd ?)
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: I know why it gets like this. I am trying to solve it. This was a breezy installation than I am upgrading to dapper.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Doing a debootstrap and just doing dpkg dump would be the cleanest way
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Then you can find out what you have
<h3sp4wn> Puperno: Make sure you don't have any junk left over you don't need
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was reading LinuxMagazine, there was an article about ubuntu, and it was written in there that the creator of ubuntu is OFTEN in iRC
<Pupeno> oh, somehow, ubuntu-standard got uninstalled.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is that true? where? .... just curious
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: that's what I've been doing for 4 hours.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: debootstrap into another directory ?>
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: If you have /home on another partition - and the ouput of dpkg dump then that would be enough to put a clean dapper together
<Pupeno> oh, somehow, ubuntu-standard got uninstalled.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: That would probably take about an hour tops to do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?? somebody can tell if i can find the ubuntu "creator" online?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: haha, i just tried didiwiki.. that was what i was searching for :)
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: what do you want him for ?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yay
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Pupeno: i just want to see if it was true
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: who in particular are you asking about?
<Pupeno> h3sp4wn: what is that good for ? and why would I do it when aptitude install ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop solves it.
<h3sp4wn> Pupeno: Its cleaner (you mentioned about having clean systems)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: about what? didiwiki has even an integrated web server.. and it VERY lightweight
<Tallia1Kubuntu> perfect  :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Pupeno: is he here?
<Hobbsee> [22:06]  <Tallia1Kubuntu> ?? somebody can tell if i can find the ubuntu "creator" online?
<Hobbsee> who would you be reffering to?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the first person that thaught to create ubuntu :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Pupeno> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't know, and I don't care.
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you mean sabdfl, no.  but there's hardly only one person that works on the distro
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: i didn't mean the whole developer group, just the person who had the idea :)
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: sabdfl.  he's on very very rarely
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: Mark Shuttleworth
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, yes sabdfl
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes, also known as sabdfl.  very rarely online, very busy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, i can bet :) he have done a great job though
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: you really think that this can be pulled off wiht one person though?  :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: absolutely not..
<h3sp4wn> He is in #ubuntu-meeting sometimes it appears (if he is doing the meeting) maybe he as a secretary who does it for him
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: are you one of the people in the team too?
<amarokker> I am getting timed out of the dictionary server i am running on my PC, any ideas why?
<Hobbsee_> anyone say anything interesting?
<Hobbsee> anyone say anything interesting?
<rob> ?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: was talking, and i timed out...
<Tommy2k4> where can i set my default browser to opera
<[-Ghost-] > is there a channel for people looking to switch to kubuntu to ask software questions?
<Hobbsee> [-Ghost-] : sure, here
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: system settings
<[-Ghost-] > k, asked one earlier but it must have been overlooked
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: kde components
<[-Ghost-] > hoping to install kubuntu (love the new live dvd) on my vacation next week, and just trying to find alternates to all my windoze software, anyone know what's a good irc client with fserve ability?
<Hobbsee> [-Ghost-] : quite likely
<Hobbsee> fserve?  dont know what that is
<kuzmaster> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[-Ghost-] > scripts for sharing files over irc basically
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Tommy2k4> fserve kinda like xdcc?
<kuzmaster> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kuzmaster> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> [-Ghost-] : i belive that's usually done by DCC
<[-Ghost-] > yes, xdcc or a triggered fserve chat window session to browse and request files
<Hobbsee> [-Ghost-] : probably a good idea to google it though, if you have a specific requirement
<[-Ghost-] > i've been trying google but the only resules i've seen are for scripts like oblivion, not updated for 2-3 years
<Hobbsee> [-Ghost-] : usual clients are konversation, kvirc, xchat, irssi, or a few other things
<h3sp4wn> Ghost: What about polaris that always used to be the best
<[-Ghost-] > there's a polaris script for a linux client?
<[-Ghost-] > oooh, i loved polaris, used it in windoze mirc for years
<h3sp4wn> I don't know but most of the f serves all run that
<[-Ghost-] > yeah, i just assumed they were all M$ users.....shows what assumptions do for ya, lol
<[-Ghost-] > that's basically what i'm looking for tho, something similar
<Tommy2k4> is there a global hotkey to open konsole
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: heard of katapult?
<Tommy2k4> no
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> it has been said that katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: heard of quicksilver, for osx?
<Tommy2k4> no
<chavo> Tommy2k4, I don't thinks so but it's easy to set up
<Hobbsee> oh, okay then :P
<chavo> osx?
* Hobbsee just uses alt+space, then starts typign the name of the app she wants to run
<Hobbsee> chavo: OSX, macs, whatever they're called these days
<TheHighChild> hey chavo, can I pick your brain for a moment?
* chavo just never shuts apps down
<chavo> you may not like what you find in there
<TheHighChild> It
<TheHighChild> s been of great assistance previously
<h3sp4wn> -Ghost-: I haven't used it since 1999 - But I managed to convert the mirc script to perl (with the help of someone who I worked with - who was a perl master)
<TheHighChild> chavo:  Any idea what this is? It floods my dmesg http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712674
<tobberoth> Can someone help me get sound working on Kubuntu? I only get mp3s working.
<Tommy2k4> u need more codecs
<chavo> TheHighChild, I saw that earlier, do you have multimedia keys on your keyboard
<Tommy2k4> its what im trying to do right now
<Tommy2k4> !wma
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<tobberoth> Tommy2k4, you mean I need more codecs to play KDEs original sounds O.o?
<Tommy2k4> oh
<tobberoth> I mean like really basic stuff, even kubuntu doesn't make a single sound.
<Tommy2k4> im trying to get wma to work
<TheHighChild> chavo: Yeah, I have a Logitec Elite
<tobberoth> gah, i ment Kopete, not Kubuntu hehe
<chavo> that's what it is then
<TheHighChild> chavo: I don't recall having this problem before, is there a way to fix it?
<tobberoth> Would be awesome if someone could help me or point me where to go
<jeroenvrp> issue: a dell laptop has no problem finding and using a wireless conection when using the Lice CD\
<Tommy2k4> tobberoth: did u check they're enabled in kopete preferences
<jeroenvrp> but, it does not work after installation
<TheHighChild> Tommy2k4:  version 9?
<chavo> TheHighChild, do the keys work?
<jeroenvrp> anyone know what can be the problem?>
<tobberoth> Tommy2k4: Yeah, I did :( Nothing in Kubuntu plays a single sound, except AmaroK playing mp3s
<TheHighChild> chavo: no
<[-Ghost-] > h3sp4wn: ah, i don't have the luxury of having a perl guru handy
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<chavo> TheHighChild, here's a little how-to on the gentoo wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<TheHighChild> chavo: I've never really used them. They're pretty lame
<chavo> you can set them up to do anything though
<TheHighChild> ok, I thought gentoo used xfree86
<TheHighChild> thanks
<chavo> or nothing at all
<chavo> the messages in dmesg are harmless though
<kuzmaster> am i able to install xgl, if i have onboard graphics
<chavo> kuzmaster, possibly
<kuzmaster> is it safe to install?
<chavo> kuzmaster, I installed it on my laptop, but only an intgrated i810 and it was unusable
<kuzmaster> hmmmm
<[-Ghost-] > off to google some more in depth, thanks for the comments/feedback folks :)
<kuzmaster> so i shouldnt in stallit
<kuzmaster> install//
<chavo> what's your card?
<kuzmaster> umm, i dont have a card
<kuzmaster> i have onboard
<chavo> well that's what I mean, which chipset
<kuzmaster> ummm, i THINK its intell
<kuzmaster> how would i find out?
<Tommy2k4> how come amarok will play wma but xmms wont
<chavo> Tommy2k4, they use different output engines
<Tommy2k4> how would i make xmms play it?
<tobberoth> Where do I find the settings for KDE sounds? I want to disable KDE default sounds.
<kuzmaster> how would i find out what chipset i have?
<chavo> tobberoth, Settings, Sound and Multimedia, System Notifications
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: lspci?
<kuzmaster> in konsole?
<tobberoth> chavo: Thanks
<chavo> lspci
<kuzmaster> sudo?
<chavo> no
<kuzmaster> k
<Tommy2k4> how can i enable wma in xmms
<kuzmaster> ummmmmm, ill paste bin it
<kuzmaster> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<gil> can someone please help me with an update that adept is asking for...i am not sure if what it means?
<Hobbsee> gil: pastebin it?
<Tommy2k4> can mplayer open .m3u files
<Tommy2k4> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<h3sp4wn> weekly-333 solves alot of bugs (if you are installing the beta of opera 9 - for dapper)
<h3sp4wn> or you can take the breezy deb apart and remove the xlibs dependancy
<[Nige] > hi all
<Tommy2k4> wheres sources.list
<[Nige] > anyone have a working ati-bigdesktop conf with the new ati drivers?
<kuzmaster> heres my output from lspci
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712837
<kuzmaster> so from that can you tell me what chipset my onboard graphics are
<kuzmaster> and if i can/cannot get xgl
<kuzmaster> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<gil> Hobbsee:most of the updates it asks for are standard...whati am uncertain about is the request to install Linux-Image-2.6.15-25-386
<chavo> it'a a Sis
<kuzmaster> ok
<Hobbsee> gil: it's a security update
<kuzmaster> would it be bad to get xgl
<kuzmaster> like, would it be good with that chipset?
<h3sp4wn> Does sis not have fully opensource drivers ?
<chavo> kuzmaster, I don't think that's going to happen :(
<gil> ok
<kuzmaster> ok
<gil> so i should install it
<gil> ??
<kuzmaster> so i shouldnt get xgl?
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: If it is using fully open soruce drivers try aiglx
<edneymatias> morning!
<kuzmaster> ahha
<kuzmaster> how do i know if its using fully open soruce drivers
<Healot> the package author will say so
<kuzmaster> fully open soruce drivers
<h3sp4wn> kuzmaster: Run glxinfo - check for direct rendering
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> sudo?
<h3sp4wn> not needed
<skeja> salve a tutti
<kuzmaster> ok
<wapgeek> can any1 tell me how to configure 2nd eth? 1 is already configured with public ip
<kuzmaster> heres my output of glxinfo...http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/712847
<kuzmaster> so, am i using fully open soruce drivers
<wapgeek> tryin from last 3 days lol
<h3sp4wn> kunmaster: Can you run glxgears (at a reasonable speed)
<kuzmaster> it says on line 4, direct rendering: no
<kuzmaster> ill check
<kuzmaster> ummm, i can run it, but i think its a bit slow
<Tommy2k4> how can i apt-get opera?
<h3sp4wn> You need accelerated 3d working
<Tommy2k4> i added the repository
<kuzmaster> it went fast at first, then slow at sudden
<ChefWill> anyone had their taskbar, clock and random applets disappear?
<Tommy2k4> and when i apt-get install opera-static it says i have the newest when im pretty sure i dont
<kuzmaster> how do i get accelerated 3d working?
<ChefWill> Tommy2k4: just cause you do that doesnt mean the source has the newest version, if you want the absolute newest version youll have to get it right from the source
<ChefWill> Tommy2k4: you have the newest version that the reposistories have
<kuzmaster> how do i get accelerated 3d working?
<Tommy2k4> so they might not of updated the repos
<ChefWill> might want to stop repeating kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> sorry
<kuzmaster> ;(
<kuzmaster> lol
<Tommy2k4> i was just assuming that since the repository is hosted by itself it should be updated to the latest
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: which repo?
<[Nige] > baaah big desktop
<OutoLumo> HELP! My network isn't working....
<Hobbsee> OutoLumo: more info
<OutoLumo> Kubuntu dapper, updated lasst sunday from breezy
<Tommy2k4> http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/dists/unstable/non-free
<ernesto> hola
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: ah okay
<Hobbsee> hey ernesto
<Hobbsee> OutoLumo: wired or wireless?
* ChefWill guesses he has broadcom :o
<ernesto> que tal
<OutoLumo> wired It gets the DHCP lease, but ping and DNS don't work
<OutoLumo> LAN
<Tommy2k4> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Automatic_Login_No_Authentication is that the easiest / best way to autologin
<ernesto> que tal estas sankar
<ChefWill> Tommy2k4: no ust go to login manager>auto login
<ChefWill> just*
<Hobbsee> ernesto: english only please
<OutoLumo> Hobbsee, what else do you want to know?
<Hobbsee> anyone know what language that is?
<ChefWill> spanish
<chavo> its spanish Hobbsee ,
<chavo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> OutoLumo: hmmm.... try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<Hobbsee> chavo: thanks mate
<ernesto> es la primera vez que entro en un sitio de estos
<ernesto> desconozco la mecanica
<OutoLumo> Hobbsee, done. Result: wont even find any DHCP offers. (It finds them if I take the plug out, though)
<ChefWill> ernesto: #kubuntu-es por favor
<ernesto> solamente hablo espaol
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> OutoLumo: eek
<OutoLumo> Also, ping & dns wont work with static settings either...
<OutoLumo> Hobbs, I mean: It wont find dhcp if i ifdown;ifup, but finds if I also unplug and plug
<Hobbsee> OutoLumo: i dont know, sorry
<OutoLumo> etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf files are ok.
<OutoLumo> any ideas?
<ChefWill> your best best is probably a forum
<ChefWill> ive never heard of that happening
<OutoLumo> which forum?
<ChefWill> idk, there are tons
<ChefWill> linuxforums, ubuntuforums kubuntuforums
<ChefWill> all three of those are high traffic
<Hobbsee> !forum
<ubotu> forum is, like, totally, try asking your question at the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<r0xz> OutuLumo: have your tried putting the # The primary network interface in /etc/network/interfaces on eth1 instead of eth0?
<r0xz> (at my computer dapper took eth1 instead of eth0, both with updating and fresh install(i have two NIC's here..))
<OutoLumo> r0xz, no, and I don't see why: I only have one network interface, and that interface is given the correct ip-number by dhcp-server...
<r0xz> ise
<r0xz> *see
<OutoLumo> It seems there have been some problems with recent kernel update...
<dj_baggio> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dj_baggio> ugh :] 
<dj_baggio> no here :)
<r0xz> OutoLumo:  that sounds possible, seeing that i have seen more people asking this the last week
<r0xz> sorry i can't help though
<Tommy2k4> i set kde to use opera as default browser and when i click links in gaim it still opens in konqueror :(
<kuzmaster> how do i use 3d deskto
<kuzmaster> 3d desktop**
<kuzmaster> i found it in adept, and i have installed it but i dont know how to use it
<MrObvious> Tommy2k4: In Gaim, push Tools -> Preferences, then push browser tab.
<Tommy2k4> ty
<kuzmaster> how do i use 3d desktop?
<MrObvious> I don't know what that is kuzmaster
<TheHighChild> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LjL> TheHighChild: it's not XGL
<kuzmaster> i found it in adept
<kuzmaster> its one of the first packages
<kuzmaster> its call 3ddesktop
<kuzmaster> call**
<TheHighChild> no? My bad, I must have misunderstood someones explaination to me the other day
<LjL> kuzmaster: have you read the documentation included?
<LjL> the man page is called "3ddesk"
<kuzmaster> where are they?
<LjL> also, dpkg -L 3ddesktop will show all the files, including documentation
<kuzmaster> put dpkg -L 3ddesktop into konsole?
<LjL> yes, that will list all the files contained in 3ddesktop
<kuzmaster> ok
<LjL> files in /usr/share/doc/3ddesktop will be documentatiom
<LjL> n
<LjL> as well as "man 3ddesk"
<LjL> also, try "zless /usr/share/doc/3ddesktop/README.gz", that's probably the document you need most
<LjL> (when a text file has a ".gz" extension, you need to open it with zless, because it's compressed)
<chavo> kuzmaster, just run 3ddesktop from the command line
* MrObvious doesn't get what makes xgl so great. All it is is transparency which I'm not that excited about :|
<chavo> to use it normally, make a key combo to run it
<Tommy2k4> how do i untar
<LjL> MrObvious: XGL is a step forward to offloading GUI operations to the graphics card's 3D acceleration.
<MAW_away> tar xvf file.tar
<chavo> MrObvious, I use xgl and really don't like transparency, it's about way more than that
<MAW_away> if it is gunzipped
<MAW_away> tar xxvf file.tar.gz
<MAW_away> bunzipped:
<MAW_away> tar xjvf file.tar.gz
<Tommy2k4> ty
<MAW_away> correction gunzipped:
<MrObvious> LjL: chavo: What is it then?
<LjL> MrObvious: 3D acceleration today is very powerful (for obvious reasons), and I'm convinced that starting to use it for normal GUI drawing will benefit in many ways, given that 2D acceleration isn't nearly as actively developed
<Tommy2k4> ive just been gunzipping before untarring
<MAW_away> tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<MAW_away> ^^  do it in one step like this
<Tommy2k4> ty
<MAW_away> mp
<LjL> MrObvious: well, what you *see* are the effects: transparency, wobbling windows, 3D desktops, etc... however, i think that's the (visible) tip of the iceberg.
<MrObvious> Basically making computers more fun to use?
<LjL> MrObvious: no (well, also), making computers faster
<Tommy2k4> when an installer says i must logout the session then back in does it really mean i should
<Tommy2k4> cos in windows you normally dont have to
<LjL> besides, the "fun" effects have actual uses too. the real-time zooming is useful. the "gummy" windows create a feedback that some users may appreciate productivity-wise (i.e. they'd be able to "feel" their desktop better, and thus use it quicker)
<chavo> I like the shadows and the wobbly effect. And the expose like thing is cool. That and the alt-tab have real time images of the windows
<kuzmaster> where is my ~/folder
<chavo> kuzmaster, your home, just hit cd
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<h3sp4wn> can qparted resise ext3 partitions reliably ?
<kuzmaster> is this it /home/USERNAME?
<kuzmaster> is that my home folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<kuzmaster> ok ,thanxs
<h3sp4wn> ~ == the value of $HOME
<kuzmaster> im trying to use http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/theme/royale/ this theme
<kuzmaster> but i dont quite seem to follow the instructions
<kuzmaster> can somone please help me with it
<imbrandon> yes ~/ is your /home/username
<imbrandon> hello kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> i have downloaded and extracted the .debs
<kuzmaster> hello
<imbrandon> extracted them ?
<imbrandon> you mean run dpkg on them like the howto said ?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<imbrandon> ok
<kuzmaster> and put those pics in the home folder
<kuzmaster> but then what
<kuzmaster> i cant seem to do the next stage
<imbrandon> what about it ? i put exactly step by step
<kuzmaster> i cant find kbfx from the left
<kuzmaster> in system settings --> appearance
<imbrandon> you might need to restart kde , some poeple have to
<kuzmaster> grunt, ok
<kuzmaster> whats the shortcut for that agian?
<Hobbsee> ctrl+alt+backspace
<imbrandon> k menu --> logout
<imbrandon> hehe
<kuzmaster> thanks, here it goes
* imbrandon should clean up that howto , dident realize it would be this popular
<imbrandon> wb
<kuzmaster> thanxs, its there now
<imbrandon> np , i'll add that to the howto when i update it
<kuzmaster> k, i was about to say that
<imbrandon> the rest should go smooth just like the instructions
<kuzmaster> k
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone else have the problem (since yesterdays update of kde 3.5.3 that whenever you leave a channel you get \: Unknown command
<svivian> Why would DRI not be loading? When I run fglrxinfo, I get the error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". But in xorg.conf, I have a line in modules for load DRI. How can I check to see if DRI is available?
<imbrandon> svivian, do you also have a section dri with something like 0666 in it ?
<svivian> imbrandon: Yes, that is present down at the end of xorg.conf
<imbrandon> hmm ok past that i dont know i dont use ati
<kuzmaster> thanks imbrandon, its all working now
<imbrandon> good kuzmaster totaly done ?
<kuzmaster> yep
<imbrandon> kool
<imbrandon> glad someone likes it ;)
<kuzmaster> is it possible to stop the minimized applications from going grey when you mouse over?
<djkoock> how is changed the language from root?
<imbrandon> nope :(
<kuzmaster> brunt
<kuzmaster> grunt**
<djkoock> how is changed the language from root?
<djkoock> how is changed the language from root?
<imbrandon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<chavo> kuzmaster, are you talking about mousing over the taskbar and it turning into a button?
<imbrandon> chavo, yes
<chavo> you can turn it off, but it's a hidden setting
<imbrandon> ohhhhhh
<imbrandon> nice where lol
<kuzmaster> yeah, where?
<chavo> look in ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc
<chavo> if it's not there create it
* imbrandon would like to cahnge the font colors too
<chavo> then look for -> [Appearance]  section
<imbrandon> chavo, all thats in there for mine is
<imbrandon> [$Version] 
<imbrandon> update_info=kickerrc.upd:kde_3_5_taskbarEnums
<imbrandon> thats it
<kuzmaster> same for me
<chavo> if it's not there put it in
<chavo> with the brackets
<kuzmaster> put what in there?
<chavo> [Appearance] 
<kuzmaster> in line 3?
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, yea
<imbrandon> ok
<chavo> then under that put this -> ShowButtonOnHover=false
<kuzmaster> k
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> is there a list of these somewhere ?
<chavo> now- dcop kicker kicker restart
<imbrandon> settings ?
<chavo> it's in the source code
<imbrandon> ouch
<imbrandon> lol
<chavo> there's a couple more
<imbrandon> what about font face and color ?
<chavo> well there's a file that shows all of the settings
<kuzmaster> do i put dcop kicker kicker restart into konsole?
<chavo> you can change font but not color
<imbrandon> ouch
* imbrandon wants white fonts
<kuzmaster> do i put dcop kicker kicker restart into konsole?
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: yes
<kuzmaster> thanks
<imbrandon> very nice chavo works perfect
<chavo> do you have the fancy tooltips turned on?
* imbrandon adds that to the howto
<imbrandon> i guess so, the big tool tips
<chavo> try this one
<chavo> ShowThumbnails=true
<chavo> ThumbnailMaxDimension=400
<chavo> well 400 might be too big it's kinda slow here
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> whats that change? i see no diffrence
<imbrandon> from 400 to 100
<kuzmaster> all those edits are making a difference
<kuzmaster> for me
<chavo> the size of the thumbnail
<chavo> If it was tied into xgl it would be much quicker
<imbrandon> i i guess i dont, i just get the icons
<chavo> you put both lines?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> and restarted kicker
<chavo> hmm that's wierd
<chavo> it makes little thumbnails of the window
<chavo> but like I said it's kinda slow, probably why it's undocumented
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i might look at the kicker source later and hack font color support in
<linuxmonkey> lol imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya linuxmonkey
<|lostbyte|> How important is the speed option in a pppd script ?
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, i just posted the mark shuttleworth interview on buntudot.org
<linuxmonkey> hey imbrandon ever have issues with printers?
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, i try not to use them lol
<linuxmonkey> lol
<chavo> yeah that keeps printer issues to a minimum
<imbrandon> |lostbyte|, when i was on dialup ( many years ago ) i set it to 1152
<imbrandon> serouisly linuxmonkey i RARELY use a printer and when i do my HP "Just Works"(tm)
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, can you please put your ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc in pastebin
<kuzmaster> please
<linuxmonkey> lol
<n0> how to mount ntfs system with read|write  rights?
<kuzmaster> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<|lostbyte|> imbrandon, OK, Thing is. I am on a DSL at 256 Kbps. So to what value i got to set it ?
<imbrandon> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713008
<n0> !ntfs
<kuzmaster> n0, i already said that
<imbrandon> |lostbyte|, your using pppd on dsl ?
<mbm1980> Hello, in "Konqueror->Settings->Configure->Previews & Meta-Data" the maximum file size for previews is only 100 MB. Is it possible to go above that? Maybe in a config file?
<chavo> imbrandon ah you missed one line for the thumbnails
<n0> so i can't write to ntfs system?
<chavo> ShowThumbnails=true
<kuzmaster> n0, not safely
<imbrandon> chavo, ??
<imbrandon> ahh lol
<|lostbyte|> imbrandon, :P ! yes, i am using a speedtouch modem.
<n0> with fat32 same?
<imbrandon> n0, fat32 linux can read/write
<imbrandon> ahh chavo that fixed it , thanks
<n0> thnx
<n0> i'll try:)
<linuxmonkey> can anyone have a look at http://pastebin.ca/66184 <--Printer issues
<NthDegree> linuxmonkey you root?
<linuxmonkey> i went into admin mode to add is, so yes
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, do you have hp-ppd package installed ?
<n0> is it correct: 'kdesu mount -w -t fat32 /dev/hda6 /mnt/hda6
<linuxmonkey> let me check imbrandon
<n0> ?
<NthDegree> you either need to install some foomatic drivers or the HP Inkjet set bits
<imbrandon> n0, not exactly
<imbrandon> n0, more like "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/mount /mount/point"
<imbrandon> vfat == fat32
<kuzmaster> how do i set applications to start at startup?
<NthDegree> *cough* not true on certain fat32 cluster sizes *cough*
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, make a link to them in ~/.kde/Autostart
<n0> so rw access is set automatically?
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> thanks
<NthDegree> n0, rw access is usually set automatically yet
<NthDegree> yes*
<chavo> kuzmaster, you can drag things off the menu into there also
<n0> ok
<imbrandon> and n0 kdesu is only used for graphical apps like kde ones , sudo for command lines ones
<Snake> look at that cool guy with 2 names....
* Snake looks at imbrandon 
<kuzmaster> ok
<imbrandon> ??
<Snake> imbrandon: imbrandon__
<Snake> :P
<kuzmaster> i gtg
<kuzmaster> cya all
<kuzmaster> good night
<Snake> Night
<imbrandon> heh most of the time i have 3 in here Snake , you must not pay attn much ;)
<imbrandon> gnight kuzmaster
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon thats hp-ppd is installed and still same error
<Snake> Hehe
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, ok sorry man thats past my "Just Works"(tm) knolage
<OutoLumo> Any ideas on how to get skype working in dapper?
<linuxmonkey> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<OutoLumo> How can I test my volume levels?
<slicslak> OutoLumo, use alsamixer, then play your favorite music
<slicslak> note a number of sound cards will distort if PCM goes in the red
<OutoLumo> I try to play with amaroK, but can't hear a thing...
<slicslak> have you checked alsamixer?
<reagleBRKLN> using breezy, when i plug in my external usb drive, it creates to icons and attempts two open both /dev/sde and /dev/sde1. "sde" itself won't work of course
<reagleBRKLN> how can I get it to ignore that?
<slicslak> that's a kde setting.
<slicslak> can't remember where
<OutoLumo> slicslak: I have alsamixergui open here, what should I see?
<OutoLumo> Is there something I should set in kmix?
<slicslak> OutoLumo, muted volumes.  low volumes.  if everything is fine there, and your speakers are hooked up right, then it's a driver or similar low level issues
<OutoLumo> I'm looking at kmix, no mutes are checked, all volumes are up high
<OutoLumo> in outpuit section, that is
<RobNyc> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<n0> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
* OutoLumo would be very grateful if someone could please advice him with the sound issue...
<OutoLumo> amaroK is quiet..?
<OutoLumo> I only  get static
<Hobbsee> crimsun_: ping
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: pung
<Hobbsee> er...you're nto crimsun_
<DaSkreech> I don't think I'm inot crimsun_
<DaSkreech> into :(
<h3sp4wn> Who can help me disable dmex and use jackd instead (reasonably safely )
<DaSkreech> Well that was all gobbledook to me :) So I guess I'm disqualified from answering that :)
<GullyFoyle> i tried to use gmplayer after upgrading to dapper and i get error Failed to open /dev/rtc: Permission denied (it should be readable by the user.)
<GullyFoyle> what should i change permissions to on that file?
<DaSkreech> It's crw-rw---- on my computer
<noaXess_kubuntu> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GullyFoyle> it's crw-rw---- on mine as well
<OutoLumo> thank for tthe help!-)
<neoncode> Can Flock Beta 1 Co-Exist with Firefox? I mean can I have both installed at the same time without conflict?
<DaSkreech> Should
<reagleBRKLN> i have an external drive that when i plug in, kubuntu tries to mount both sde (fails) and sde1
<DaSkreech> Mozilla is made to have multiple builds/users/implementations running at the same time
<GullyFoyle> ok i tried running gmplayer again after chmod /dev/rtc/ o+rw and i get this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713114
<GullyFoyle> line 9 is the biggie i think
<reagleBRKLN> ah, `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=512 count=2048` this fixes it
<reagleBRKLN> boot sector had a vfat signature still
<root____> hello, how to set Konversation output charset to utf-8?
<chavo> GullyFoyle, did you try -> sudo echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq
<_nikt_> hello
* DaSkreech holds up the Hi sign
<GullyFoyle> chavo: yes i tried sudo echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq and i got permission denied.
<GullyFoyle> ?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: finished your script yet?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> don't unban me
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the nice part about kubuntu
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it seems to use alot less resources
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wasnt going to
<[Evil] [Ernie] > trying to use semi-transparent applications on windows xp just made my machine crap itself
<[Evil] [Ernie] > nearly everything is semi-transparent right now and its running smooth ;)
<Hobbsee> [01:39]  <apokryphos> Seveas out, right, one step closer to world domination :P
<GullyFoyle> this really bugs me that icould use gmplayer under breezy and it wont work after upgrading to dapper
<apokryphos> damn, plan is foiled
<Seveas> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<chavo> GullyFoyle, try adding this -> dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024 , to the end of /etc/sysctl.conf
<chavo> then do this -> sudo sysctl -p
<_nikt_> can anyone give me some directions how to configure xgl on dapper kubuntu desktop ?
<Io-SyS> buenas a todos
<Io-SyS> tengo un problema con firefox
<Io-SyS> tan solo puedo arrancarlo usando kdesu
<v3ctor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Io-SyS> no puedo ejecutarlo como usuario
<Io-SyS> ups
<Io-SyS> gracis
<GullyFoyle> chavo: it still wont open, it just just doesnt give me the error anymore. it flashes open for a second and that's it
<GullyFoyle> here's the output when i run gmplayer from cmdline http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713160
<Adam_eM> hello
<Adam_eM> how can i force my kubuntu to play mp3s ?
<McScruff> you dont force
<McScruff> you download the correct codecs
<chavo> GullyFoyle, sorry I'm lost on that one
<Adam_eM> McScruff: so what should i download ?
<DaSkreech> !tell Adam_eM about mp3
<McScruff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Adam_eM> well i have done what they wrote there already :(...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i have a question
<[Evil] [Ernie] > regarding Adept and packages and such
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : shoot
<chavo> GullyFoyle, try reinstalling mplayer-skins
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the whole system confuses me
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<DaSkreech> haha :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im used to going to a software vendors website and downloading the package and installing
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: What happens now?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > what are these repositories about?
<DaSkreech> [Evil] [Ernie] : You are free to do that if you like
<DaSkreech> The repos are all that done for you
<DaSkreech> So that you think of what application you want. Click it and it installs
<Hobbsee> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : what the repos are ^
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: when i start playing in amarok, the mp3 i want to play stops instantly
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: and you are sure that you installed xine-extracodecs?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah thank you... that page looks like it will answer alot of questions :)
<sdlnxgk> is there an easy way to make an .avi file to .ogg file???
<Adam_eM> xine-extracodecs ? I only had to install the gstreamer thing
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Sounds complex :-)
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Do you have Amarok open?
<sdlnxgk> I had the same problem with Amarok just went right through the play list and not a sound out of it
<Samuli^> !restricted formats
<ubotu> hmm... restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: yes i have
<Samuli^> for mp3 playback.
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Can you go to settings->configure amarok->Engine and tell me what engine you are using?
<DaSkreech> Samuli^: He says that he did that already
<Adam_eM> there's xine there
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> Well You have multiverse enabled?
<chavo> You have to close amarok and reopen it for it to use the codecs
<[Evil] [Ernie] > you know... with the adept program, using kubuntu is almost easier than using windows!
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: and i can't install the xine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> chavo: He also said that he installed gstreamer when he is using xine
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: And why not?
<chavo> aha
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but at the same time, its completely impossible to use lol
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> how do i had a *.PFM/*.PFB font to ubunt?
<DaSkreech> [Evil] [Ernie] : Well done :)
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: there's no such package. I've got multiverse and universe there and all updated
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: do you have libxine1c2 as an option to install?
<Adam_eM> easyubuntu can't download the packages for me as well
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech:  no i havent
<[Evil] [Ernie] > if anyone has the patience, i'm still not understanding the samba software
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Me thinks your multiverse isn't enabled properly :-) can you copy the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i already read the wiki >.>
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: sure, wait a sec
<ubuntu> Grmbl, aren't there any workarounds for the installer of (k)ubuntu on the desktop cd? It just keeps crashing here =/
<Tommy2k4> why is there a remote share icon on my desktop
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/713205
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Ah you have backports enabled :)
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: in adept go Adept -> manage repos
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: so... ?
<DaSkreech> I'll explain in a litte bit
<DaSkreech> find this line deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<DaSkreech> and click on the part that says universe so that you can edit it
<DaSkreech> then after universe put a space and type multiverse
<DaSkreech> so when you finish it hsould look like
<DaSkreech> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<dom> morning, quick question.  how do i disable this stupid adept updater notifier thing?  if i right-click on it or go to the settings menu there's nothing that looks remotely appropriate
<Hobbsee> dom: right click, exit?
* Hobbsee seemed to kill it somehow
<dom> oh, does it just run the the background as part of my session or something?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: You can do the same thing with the line below if you like
<dom> ok, thx Hobbsee, will try
<Tommy2k4> in ubuntu can you not click the mousewheel and move the mouse to scroll?
<dom> Tommy2k4, ??  middle-click is for paste
<Tommy2k4> weird
<GazVez> Hi - to all kubuntu maintainers and developers here: you do a great job! I just came here to thank you
<Tommy2k4> i got it anyway
<Hobbsee> GazVez: :)
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: so what should i do eventually when it's done ?
<GazVez> really - I already had some distributions on my computers, but yours runs smoothlessly right from the beginning
<GazVez> btw: I wrote the same to Mark :-)
<charlie5> snoozes
<Tommy2k4> im not sure but i think kubuntu seems to be slower than windows 2000
<Tommy2k4> :'(
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: and do i have to remove/comment these 'backports' lines ?
<Hhhhh> question: I'm trying to install libxine-extracodecs in kubuntu dapper using synaptic, but for some reason I can't find it and I've already added all the repositories available (and I reloaded). Any ideas?
<GazVez> did I say "smoothlessly" when I meant "seamlessly"? shame
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Those are for if there are great breakthroughs in the next version of Ubuntu that fix great breaks in the current version
<Hhhhh> sorry, I'm back
<Hhhhh> any ideas?
<DaSkreech> they will sometimes "backport" applications and libraries to the current version if it is worth it
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: So if you want occasionall bothers about new stuff coming out keep them
<DaSkreech> If not then comment them out :)
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: When you are done Apply the changes and close out the window
<DaSkreech> Then press Fetch Updates and try to find the xine-extracodecs again
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Cn You pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<DaSkreech> Tommy2k4: Don't worry you can get it to run faster if you like
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=16835
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Are you using adept?
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, no, Synaptic
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Ok then hold on while I try to remember how to add things to Synaptic :-)
<Hhhhh> ok, thx bud
<loanwolf> ? when do we get kde 3.5.3 and 2.6.16 kernel...when i came from mandriva i came from both of those
<dickhall_> loanwolf: kde 3.5.3 is out
<dickhall_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<|lostbyte|> :(
<dickhall_> i've been running it for a while
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: You the loanwolf from the club forums ?
<|lostbyte|> Now i get 175 Kbps.. speed..
<|lostbyte|> i am paying for more.. is there a pppd hack ?
<dickhall_> anyone else notice transatlantic slowdown today?
<dickhall_> stupid worldcup. that could explain your speed, |lostbyte|
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, yes
<dickhall_> everyone and their dog is streaming video
<|lostbyte|> :P
<|lostbyte|> Really..
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: What made you switch distros ?
<|lostbyte|> But I thought they had a good BAndwidth shapping..
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: How are you getting on?
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: There?
<dickhall_> *shrug* I just had a reverse ssh tunnel open with a box in London (I believe, somewhere in the UK), and it was super slow, way slower than usual
<Hhhhh> yes
<loanwolf> reading reviews on unbuntu and kubuntu...thought i would give it a shot......plus tired of mde.....
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: just installed the xine-extracodecs and everything's working fine. Thanks a lot
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: cool :)
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, so ill give this a shot for a week..and if i dont like it..ill go back to soS
<Hhhhh> loanwolf, KDE 3.5.3 and linux 2.6.16 aren't out yet, but you'll still love {U|Ku|Xu|Edu}buntu :)
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: You by far aren't the first one that is tired of the MDE stuff.  There have been many many more before and after you
<dickhall_> Hhhhh: 3.5.3 is certainly out
* DaSkreech grins
<andreas_> I tried installing kubuntu 6.06 here yesterday, the livecd started complaning about dm-0 (LVM issue). I have no idea what's wrong though, everything else works as it should :S
<Hhhhh> dickhall_, for kubuntu?
<dickhall_> yep
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: i'm slowing things down a bit, because i'm watching a world cup match meanwhile :)
<dickhall_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<Hhhhh> oh
<dickhall_> June 1
<Hhhhh> nice, I'll give it a try, thx
<Hhhhh> what about 2.6.16?
<Hawkwind> I've had KDE 3.5.3 installed since the day Kubuntu was released, or the day after
<DaSkreech> ok Hhhhh Go to Settings -> Repos and look for where you have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS universe
<dickhall_> day after it wwas released from kde
<dickhall_> Hhhhh: you mean, the day Dapper was released ;)
<DaSkreech> Or Kubuntu if that's what you are using etc
<loanwolf> Hhhhh, im on a site right now giving updates to kde 3.5.3..but says mirrors might still be updating
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: I won't be packaging Mandriva rpm's much longer.  For one, I'm involved in Gael Duvals new project and it's based on Kubuntu so I'll be packaging debs from here on out basically
<dickhall_> oops, sorry, that was was talking to Hawkwind, not Hhhhh
<Adam_eM> DaSkreech: i'm just starting with kubuntu, and having some silly problems yet :). I was using suse previously
<dickhall_> Hhhhh: I don't know about 2.6.16 - I'm not running Dapper here at work
<Hawkwind> dickhall_: I thought it was the day of release, but I'm old and forgetful :)
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, I don't see that, I noticed that the layout of Settings->Repositories is different than what you might be seeing
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, witch distro is that...i read in distrowatch of so many new distro's..and 1 on a sticky in mandriva club
* DaSkreech shrugs. Maybe
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, my xubuntu box has a different layout for repos than this kubuntu box
<DaSkreech> Well I'm on Xubuntu now
<dickhall_> Hawkwind: I think it WAS the day of Dapper's release, but you said Kubuntu - kubuntu was released in 2004 or something
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Ulteo.  We haven't had our first beta release yet.  Probably within 2 weeks
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Do you have a section labeled Backports?
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, you remember from #mandriva .... unclemike
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, no, they don't have that labeling, I know what you mean but the layout of Settings->Repositories is different in my box: http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/4470/snapshot22pc.jpg
<dickhall_> Hhhhh: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<dickhall_> Hhhhh: that's a howto for getting 2.6.16 running
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: cool :-)
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, I know what labeling you mean, my other xubuntu box has that, but for some reason the layout shown in that snapshot is what shows up when I go to Settings->Repositories
<DaSkreech> ok Click on 5th one down
<Hhhhh> so, in there I enabled all the repos, and still not libxine-extracodecs
<Tommy2k4> i need to try and get kubuntu faster
<Hhhhh> universe?
<DaSkreech> and beside universe in Section (s) put multiverse
<Tommy2k4> even mousing over a window in the task bar, it takes a while just for the tooltip to come up
<DaSkreech> Right
<dickhall_> though one reason I switched from gentoo to kubuntu is that I have no interest in compiling my own kernel :)
<DaSkreech> Put multiverse beside it
<DaSkreech> YOu can do it again for the 6th one down if you like
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Yes
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Well if you need help we should behere
<Tommy2k4> how can i make tooltips not animate
<DaSkreech> Adam_eM: Unless we aren't ;-)
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, he is me
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Then save, reload and go to getting mp3s to work :-)
<dickhall_> Tommy2k4: System Settings -> Appearance -> Style -> Effects
<Hhhhh> DaSkreech, ok, after reloading it shows libxine-extracodecs :) thanks a lot
<Tommy2k4> erm i made it disable all gui effects and its still happening
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: So you were posting on the forums as two different people then!
<dickhall_> did you apply?
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, im not useing unclemike anymore.....
<Tommy2k4> i tried to disable all gui effects but its still happening =/
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Well it got confusing as you were posting while you were upset with MDE, then you posted as loanwolf were you were all bragging about how good MDE was and that everyone should use their stuff
<ahmuck_jr> i am looking for someone that is familiar with audacity
<tsume> hmm
<tsume> well after looking, I don't think KDE has quality tools for me ;(
<Ayabara> is d4x the dl-manager I should choose in kubuntu?
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, i know....There fore awhile Ze...had me mad at at him...always saying problems was my fault...cause i would use your instructions on installing kde.....when all the problems was broken packages he had...
<MrObvious> hawkwind: Did you make packages for ubuntu for KDE already or what?
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Yep.  He's famous for that.  He's been doing it for years now.  That's why noone likes him and so few bash their work as they do a pretty horrible job.  Not saying my repo is perfect as it's not.  But theirs is horrible
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Why would I ?  Kubuntu has the latest
<MrObvious> Oh.
<MrObvious> So why are we talking about Ze? He's an idiot.
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Read up a bit, it has since they day of Dappers release
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Because I asked loanwolf if he was the same loanwolf from the Mandriva Club Forums and why he switched distros
<Tommy2k4> how do i turn off this damn tooltip animation
<DaSkreech> Hhhhh: Sure :-)
<Tommy2k4> i disabled all gui effects in styles
<chavo> Tommy2k4, right click panel - Configure Panel - Appearance - Enable Mouseover Effects
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think www.kde-look.org has some problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no main frame, only the left menubar
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, i should have listed to you from the beginning....i did a review is SoS and MDE....a found 1 site the gave SOS #1 mdk #2 and mde #3
<Tommy2k4> well its not showing tooltips at all now (yes it is enabled) but i guess i can live with that
<Tommy2k4> is there anything else i can do to make kubuntu run smoother
<chavo> Tallia1Kubuntu, it's there scroll down
<Tallia1Kubuntu> WTF is happened
<BlankB> Tommy2k4: what is it doing wrong?
<Tommy2k4> nothing wrong as such i just have a slow pc and would like to try and make it run better
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Where is this review you speak of ?
<loanwolf> ? i installed ubuntu but then installed kubuntu kde-desktop....now when system boots it says kubuntu..so is it still unbuntu or kubuntu now
<BlankB> Tommy2k4: what speed is it and what gfx card?
<MrObvious> loanwolf: No it's gentoo :p
<Tommy2k4> 733mhz p3, 256mb ram, onboard gfx
<loanwolf> Hawkwind,  let me see if i can find it again
<MrObvious> loanwolf: All Kubuntu is is Ubuntu w\ KDE
<BlankB> Tommy2k4: what is the onboard gfx?
<MrObvious> loanwolf: It's just a WM change. Same as XUbuntu is Xfce, and EUbuntu will be E17 once it's done (still pre-alpha)
<loanwolf> ok
<DaSkreech> MrObvious: Say that again?
<Tommy2k4> intel 810
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=422711
<DaSkreech> MrObvious: Did you say when E is finished?
<MrObvious> E17.
<MrObvious> Yup
<chavo> Yeah it'll come with duke nukem forver preinstalled
* DaSkreech cracks up in the most amusing manner
<MrObvious> RIght now E17 is moving toward finishing actually.
<DaSkreech> Has E ever been released?
<MrObvious> Raster wants to finish the todo and get it released.
<DaSkreech> They are at version 17 now
<MrObvious> DaSkreech: E16.
<DaSkreech> E16 is still a DR
<MrObvious> It's a fully stable release though.
<MrObvious> DR is just their naming system.
<chavo> I remember using e17 like 6 years ago
<chavo> e16
<DaSkreech> Developmental Release?
<loanwolf> MrObvious, wasent you useing mandriva
<MrObvious> Designate Release I think.
<MrObvious> loanwolf: Yup. I also installed KUbuntu on my second computer.
<michele> hello
<loanwolf> MrObvious, ohh ok...so witch you like better
<Ayabara> does kde have a download manager, or should I use d4x?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what the hell is an internet storM?
<chavo> Ayabara, kget
<MrObvious> Mandriva has a few bugs I haven't seen with Ubuntu
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, did you get that link
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Yep.  Reading it now, thanks
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, ok...welcome
<Ayabara> chavo: thanks. would you recommend it over d4x?
<Tommy2k4> BlankB: any ideas of how to speed up my kubuntu?
<chavo> Ayabara, sure, I rarely use it since I got cable connection
<MrObvious> Tommy2k4: Probably optimizing KDE or running a lighter WM like XFce
<Ayabara> I got a fast enough connection myself, but I turn off the computer at night, so sometimes it is handy
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, on the new distro...your packages still going to be SoS
<chavo> well try it out it integrates with konq
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Eventually I'll have a deb section on SoS for *Ubuntu/Ulteo stuff.  I've just got to fully learn how to build deb packages yet.  It's new and confusing to me still at this stage
<MrObvious> hawkwind: Are ulteo & Ubuntu packages gonna be the same?
<MrObvious> Or is Ulteo slightly different?
<loanwolf> ok
<_JP> is anyone here able to help with this: http://qtnode.net/pastebin/652 ?
<_JP> that is qtopia-core-opensource-src-4.1.3 installed on kubuntu dapper. framebuffer test passes fine but i'm unable to run any demos or examples
<Ayabara> you guys prefer krusader, konqueror or another file manager (just getting to know kubuntu/kde)
<MrObvious> Konqueror probably
<v3ctor> konqueror
<Armagguedes> im looking atksysguard, and its listing 2 "amarokapp"s, _each_ taking over 120MB of RAM.. WTF??
<Ayabara> can I make konqueror show thumbnail-previews of videos like nautilus does?
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: Ulteo is based on Kubuntu, so it will use any *Ubuntu/Debian deb packages and mirrors
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: the memory reporting is so bad that it's just useless
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: I've been working on trying to get it to be accurate, but it's very difficult
<chavo> Armagguedes, you're looking at th vmsize
<kosh> the memory reporting is not useless it is just not giving numbers that people understand
<Armagguedes> chavo yes
<JohnFlux> kosh: so... it's useless ;P
<kosh> looking at the windows memory usage just looks better to people but it is not any more accurate
<chavo> add all of them up and it's probably a couple of hundred gigs
<Armagguedes> JohnFlux is there any way to check accurate sysresources?
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: no
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: :P
<kosh> JohnFlux: no looking at memory usage is inherently very complex in any modern system
<Armagguedes> ival
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: the problem is how to report shared data
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: how to deal with 'memory' that's on the graphics card
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: and so on
<kosh> windows, mac, linux, bsd, solaris etc all can't give accurate numbers and they all report it a little differently
<Armagguedes> u deal with the left hand
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: if my problem opens a file in a certain way (mmap), then the entire file counts as memory used
<Armagguedes> either that or 9mm Glocks
<chavo> each app reports all of the memory it uses, but most libs are loaded only once
<JohnFlux> Armagguedes: even though it's 'memory' that is actually a file on the disk
<Armagguedes> i see
<kosh> JohnFlux: yeah mmap is a great point
<JohnFlux> s/problem/program/
<Armagguedes> i suppose it makes sense
<kosh> JohnFlux: you can mmap a 20GB file and only be using a few megs of ram even though that file is in your address space
<JohnFlux> kosh: well on 64bit
<Armagguedes> that scared me for a while
<JohnFlux> kosh: can't go above 2 or 3GB on 32 bit
<kosh> Armagguedes: finding out what pages in memory are actually used by what program is very difficult to do and if the system had to do it you would take a massive speed hit
<jme__> you sure you can mmap 20gbyte ?
<Armagguedes> it lists ~200mb for firefox  but thats almost expected
<kosh> jme__: on a 64bit system yes
<JohnFlux> jme__: on 64bit arch like I said
<jme__> have you tried ?
<Armagguedes> kosh use on of the other cores =)
<kosh> jme__: I have not tried it but there is no reason at all it should not work and I have heard that it does
<Armagguedes> install a dedicated ageia tysics card for system monitoring
<jme__> well i see many reasons :)
<kosh> jme__: like what?
<kosh> Armagguedes: would sitll slow the system down too much since it would have to be reading main memory to figure out what goes where
<JohnFlux> what you need to do is look at the page map
<JohnFlux> each page map says who's using it
<jme__> the main one which can be derived infinitly, because nobody does it. so nobody cared to code it
<JohnFlux> you need to map page by page to an app
<JohnFlux> that would give you a fairly accurate view
<JohnFlux> (the pages can be shared etc)
<kosh> jme__: I know I can mmap a 2GB file ona 32bit system with far less ram then that and have it work
<kosh> jme__: umm 64bit systems have been working in linux since the alpha port almost 10 years ago
<kosh> if 64bit mmap was not working it would have been fixed long before now but more importantly from what I understand it should just be a recompile
<jme__> well i know that just handling more that 2gbyte of ram, is not that old
* JohnFlux is using kubuntu in 64bit
<jme__> and still it is possible for years by cpu.
<jme__> always applying the principle 'if it is uncomon, expect trouble' :)
<kosh> I just checked and mmap 64bit was fixed in 98 :)
<n3storm> hi everyone
<kosh> jme__: even most 32bit cpus can handle 36GB of ram I think it is with the pae extensions which just about all modern procs have
<n3storm> does anybody know what is the parameter for configure while compiling kde apps for kubuntu?
<kosh> jme__: it just is not worth it since you take a big speed hit
<jme__> ok :)
<kosh> what parameter?
<v3ctor> ./confiugre --help
<JohnFlux> kosh: getting a single app to use more than 3 GB would be difficult
<jme__> impossible!!!!
<kosh> JohnFlux: that part is true becuase of 32bit address space limitations but the system itself can do it
<jme__> i mean it is possible to do for years by CPU :)
<JohnFlux> kosh: i think the page thing works only by giving different apps different parts of the memory
<kosh> it is not impossible but it is difficult
<n3storm> v3ctor: ./configure usr? or something like that, I used to know that
<n3storm> the prefix for the kubuntu kde directory, I think
<v3ctor> n3storm: no clue what parameter you are refering to
<kosh> JohnFlux: it does but apparently there are ways around it, like starting another process and having it map memory for you and working with it over ipc or something like that
<jme__> how long is the code to test the 20gbyte case ?
<chavo> n3storm, --prefix /usr
<jme__> like 3-4 line ?
<v3ctor> kububtu kde uses /usr
<n3storm> chavo: that's it, thanks very much
<jme__> why not test it instead of 'speculating' ?
<kosh> JohnFlux: over all it is clearer to just use a 64bit system
<chavo> np
<jme__> q. anybody with a linux 64bit around ?
<kosh> JohnFlux: do you feel like mmaping a realy large file?
<JohnFlux> i don't have a large file :P
<JohnFlux> and I don't have the hard disk to do it
<jme__> you dont need to
<jme__> just map /dev/full
<jme__> it should work
<jme__> test with 1mbyte and see
<JohnFlux> can you seek in it?
<jme__> then extend to 20gbyte
<JohnFlux> i don't think mmap a device works like that
<jme__> hmm dunno :)
<jme__> well it did in the past
<Tommy2k4> whats kubuntus default wm
<v3ctor> lol
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: kwin in kde
<jme__> so nobody want to test ?
<Tommy2k4> is there anything lighter i could use to give better performance
<jme__> it would be usefull information instead of speculation
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: I doubt the wm is causing  a slow down
<chavo> no kwin is actually very fast
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: instead of KDE you could use something else though
<Tommy2k4> ok
<JohnFlux> if you don't want kicker and so on
<kosh> Tommy2k4: how much ram does your system have?
<Tommy2k4> 256
<kosh> that woudl be the problem
<Tommy2k4> 733mhz p3, onboard gfx
<JohnFlux> cpu doesn't matter
<JohnFlux> it's always the memory that matters
<kosh> is it a box you can upgrade? you can usually get a 1GB memory module for about $100 or less
* JohnFlux nods
<Tommy2k4> really poor atm
<JohnFlux> if you got 1GB, you'd more than double the speed
<Tommy2k4> when i get a job ill buy a whole new pc
<kosh> kwin will work with that much memory but most of kde won't
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: where do live?  get someone to lend you some memory ;)
<Tommy2k4> england
<JohnFlux> where in england?
<Tommy2k4> i have money but its getting spent on driving lessons lol
<JohnFlux> haha
<Tommy2k4> pc is hardly the most important thing in my life
* JohnFlux gasps
<Tommy2k4> blasphemy :p
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: exactly. that's why you need it faster so you waste less time on it
<Tommy2k4> lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > what? pc is not important?
<Tommy2k4> not like i do anything productive thogh
<Ayabara> what happens if the port for udp tracker port is not working as it should?
<Ayabara> in ktorrent
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i would fall over and die from boredom without a pc
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i dont know what people do
<[Evil] [Ernie] > they go outside or something
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: microdirect.co.uk  you could get a second 256MB for 16.80 Inc VAT
<Tommy2k4> :o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i have no idea about that
<JohnFlux> [Evil] [Ernie] : i heard it's got good resolution
<Tommy2k4> JohnFlux: im not worrying about upgrading for now
<JohnFlux> [Evil] [Ernie] : outdoors
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i've heard that too
<[Evil] [Ernie] > with HDR lightin
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but still, it sounds scary >.>
<Tommy2k4> i have an athlon 2500+, 1gb ram downstairs that i could use but id rather be in my room all day
<Tommy2k4> wait no thats my sisters pc
<JohnFlux> [Evil] [Ernie] : and no bloom effect
<JohnFlux> :)
<Tommy2k4> now i have a 2.8ghz p4 2gb ram
<JohnFlux> Tommy2k4: kill your sister
<Tommy2k4> lol
<Tommy2k4> hmm i could take a 512mb stick out my other pc maybe
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i second that
<livecduser> Is there a quick way to wipe the MBR? I get an error whenever the installer wants to install GRUB
<[Evil] [Ernie] > use a hammer!
<JohnFlux> livecduser: can you boot windows in any way?
<JohnFlux> livecduser: actually use a livecd
<livecduser> Nope, I had GRUB installed from an Ubuntu installation, but wnated to change to Kubuntu
<JohnFlux> livecduser: then just reinstall grub
<livecduser> Reinstall by running the installer_
<JohnFlux> livecduser: just the install grub bit
<RadiantFire> is there a way to keep adept from flagging packages for update that I compiled myself from the latest version?
<jme__> q. what is the status of the ubuntu server now ? have they cool off from the dapper rush ?
<livecduser> Not quite sure how I do that?
<JohnFlux> RadiantFire: the way you are supposed to do that is when you make the package you give it a high version number
<RadiantFire> thats stupid...
<RadiantFire> i just used debuild so I didn't clobber anything
<RadiantFire> oh well...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i still have no idea how to fix my partitions
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i had made a 44gb partition for /home and a 2gb partition for swap
<DaSkreech> LVM :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > apparently it installed swap on the 44gb and /home on the 2gb
<[Evil] [Ernie] > so now i have a ridiculous amount of virtual memory
<v3ctor> remove swap
<[Evil] [Ernie] > remove swap and then resize?
<v3ctor> format the swap partition with FS
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<v3ctor> mount it on temp mpunt pount
<v3ctor> cp data to new mount point; edit fstab and reboot
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i think i'll just smash it with a hammer
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i have no idea how to perform those instructions
<v3ctor> lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you though =)
<flo> i have an pppoe adsl conection and when i boot up i'm geting always the same ip adress , is that normal? in fact there is a bit of time that i'm experiencing problems with mi conection and thats hapening only with the installed kubuntu, when i use a live cd all works just fine...any advice?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i would imagine your IP address would be the same every time..
<[Evil] [Ernie] > could be wrong though
<flo> itshould be a difrent one any time i quit and restart the conection, right?
<JohnFlux> the dhcp server will hang on to your IP for quite a while
<JohnFlux> increase you return
<JohnFlux> it remembers that you had that ip
<kane_> flo: how did you setup the pppoe connection ?
<flo> yes but when i use the live i always get a difrent one!!!
<flo> with pppoeconf ...it all workd fine for a week or so
<flo> does dhcp package should be installed by default on the sistem?
<flo> because i have no dhcp packege on it
<JohnFlux> flo: i don't know how pppoe works
<JohnFlux> flo: if you do need it, it will only be the client you need
<JohnFlux> flo: dhcpcd or pump
<Tallia1Kubuntu> will kde4 use Xgl as default?
<cox377_> when is kde4 due for release?
<flo> JohnFlux: i dont know any other way on how to set up my internet conection
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 6 months
<v3ctor> [Evil] [Ernie] : http://v3ctor.org/docs/Tutorials/fix_parts.txt  in case you want to try
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: hah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just found out that nobody is adding new features for kde3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kde3 is feature frozen they said
* JohnFlux nods
<JohnFlux> too difficult to maintain two branches
<JohnFlux> if  you have large changes in both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hilarious how most of the messages in IRC that i see are connect/disconnect messages from users
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where do i have to go for a feature request of konqueror?
<Tommy2k4> hm i dunno if the 512mb stick of ram from my other pc would work in this dell OptiPlex GX110 733
<Hawkwind> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Tommy2k4> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where do i have to go for a feature request of konqueror?
<jme__> #join #konqui
<jme__> well no not here :)
<DarkRaven> i got a big problem
<DarkRaven> adept gave me the new kernel
<DarkRaven> but now x is unable to start, saiyng that "cannot load kernel module nvidia" , i used module-assistant but the situation is the same... help me plz
<cox377_> how is everyone>?
<blackvd> quick question if i install kubuntu on gateway performance 1500 with 128 MB of rdram will it run smooth or do i need more ram?
<MrObvious> Tallia1Kubuntu: Probably #kde
<MrObvious> blackvd: I'd get more RAM period. 128 isn't enough to run a non X web server hardly I'd say (even if it's possible to do it)
<Tommy2k4> is there a task manager in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Ummm since when is 128MB NOT enough to run a non-X server ????
<blackvd> hm about to sell it but need to show it to someone and wanted to use a distro that was user friendly and easy to install
<Hawkwind> I have a box that has 128MB of ram in it and it's a 500MHz box and it runs KDE perfectly normal
<Tommy2k4> my 256mb 733mhz box runs it not as smooth as id like :(
<Tommy2k4> but maybe i just have high standards
<blackvd> so hawkwind you think kubuntu might be fine?
<MrObvious> hawkwind: I just don't like waiting 5 months for a computer to boot up.
<Hawkwind> blackvd: Hard to say.  I don't run KDE personally.  But why not try it
<kosh> Hawkwind: if you need to run an app server then 128MB is not enough by a long slot ie anything database driven :)
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: I don't either.  My 500MHz box takes about 70 seconds
<jme__> MrObvious: high uptime by default, this is good :)
<Tommy2k4> win2k boots faster than kubuntu  on this box
<blackvd> if i put something like vector on it they wont like it
<kosh> for me win2k boots faster then kubuntu is doing massively more stuff on bootup
<blackvd> screw it i already have vector standard installed and they will probably just install winblows on it anyways
<kosh> I can't imagine how I could ever get my kubuntu side to boot faster then windows without taking out all the stuff it does at abootup that I need
<Wilfred> hi
<Tommy2k4> whats the best irc client
<kosh> I like konversation
<blackvd> why not just use gaim if you already use it for chat
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Wilfred> konversation is nice
<Pupeno> Where did the buttons to change the view go in Dapper ?
<Tommy2k4> is there a task manager in kubuntu
<jpatrick> KCron?
<jpatrick> KOrganiser?
<sdlnxgk> anyone know the package name for codecs to use with kaffine to play .avi files???
<Tommy2k4> eg the equivalent of windows task manager
<Tommy2k4> process list
<h3sp4wn> ps -ef
<sdlnxgk> taskmanager is called ksysguard
<Tommy2k4> ty
<sdlnxgk> yw
<h3sp4wn> did you never use pstat and ntkill under windows (part of the server resource kit)
<dickhall_> Tommy2k4: press control + escape
<Tommy2k4> no h3sp4wn
<sdlnxgk> yes have used that command before ksysguard seemed to kill stalled processes better
<h3sp4wn> kill / killall and kill -9 / killall -9 - work for most things (from the output of ps auxww or ps -ef)
<dickhall_> pstree is handy for figuring out what's going on
<sdlnxgk> maybe it just didn't like me
<sdlnxgk> is that the same as top?
<dickhall_> top shows the top usage
<dickhall_> man top, man pstree, man ps
<sdlnxgk> cool
<sdlnxgk> i'm learning today :)
<dickhall_> yep. man is your friend :)
<sdlnxgk> anyone know the package for codecs so use .avi files in kaffeine??
<h3sp4wn> libxine-extracodecs probably
<h3sp4wn> (maybe you need w32-codecs though)
<sdlnxgk> ok checking now
<sdlnxgk> thanks
<Tommy2k4> how can i change the buttons on the system menu
<jpatrick> right click -> edit menu
<Tommy2k4> its not there
<tsdgeos> do you have the panel locked?
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: this is system menu not k-menu
<tsdgeos> ah
<Tommy2k4> not locked
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg
<Tommy2k4> i didnt mean the icons i wanna change the links that are on the menu
<Tommy2k4> it dun matter anymore
<Tommy2k4> is it operas fault that the opera tray icon is smaller than all other tray icons
<Child4Christ> random question, on windows i could use screamer radio to rip radio streams, just wonderin, is there anythin like this for linux?
<VincentMX> don' t know
<VincentMX> but you could try using it in wine
<Child4Christ> tried, doesnt find my sound card :/
<VincentMX> sudo apt-get install wine
<VincentMX> ok
<Child4Christ> think i need a linux pure bred one
<VincentMX> ok
<twstokes> I upgraded to KDE 3.5.3 today and now my system tray icons don't stack when the panel is set to "medium". Anyone else have this issue?
<VincentMX> when i need opensource software, i always try looking on sourceforge.net
<linuxmonkey> twstokes: go to custom
<linuxmonkey> twstokes: and set it to 48 pixels
<twstokes> Alrighty let me try it
<twstokes> Beautiful
<twstokes> Thanks a lot
<twstokes> Does anyone know if they've fixed the screen saver bug yet in 3.5.3?
<linuxmonkey> hrmm I dunno
<linuxmonkey> twstokes: im not having any issues with mine
<twstokes> Interesting. I just read a few minutes ago on the Kubuntu forums that someone was having that issue and it turned out so did I
<iNiku> what's the screensaver bug?
<twstokes> When you try to lock the desktop, no screen saver
<Tommy2k4> why is the opera tray icon smaller than the rest lol
<twstokes> It also might apply for the regular "timed" screen saver also
<iNiku> twstokes: lock session from the menu?
<linuxmonkey> Tommy2k4:  cause it cant play with the big boys yet..lol
<twstokes> When right clicking the desktop and selecting Lock
<twstokes> My screen stays the same, but when I move the mouse it prompts me for the password
<linuxmonkey> twstokes: what screensaver u using?
<linuxmonkey> im using euphoria and got no issues at all
<twstokes> I tried different ones, but currently Solar Winds
<iNiku> twstokes: hmm, I get the same when I have a screensaver enabled. normally I just use "blank" on the laptop and that works fine
<linuxmonkey> yeah i had no probs with that one also..
<linuxmonkey> you on 64 bit?
<twstokes> Nope
<twstokes> Here's the link: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5715.0
<twstokes> It seems other people were having this problem also
<iNiku> ah, works now
<linuxmonkey> ok then thats not the issue....im not having the issue at all and been running 3.5.3 for a while
<iNiku> twstokes: do you still have "system settings" open after choosing a screen saver?
<twstokes> usually I right click the desktop and access it there
<iNiku> twstokes: yeah, but do you have system settings open?
<twstokes> I do now
<iNiku> because when I did, the screensaver didn't work
<iNiku> but when I closed it, it works now
<twstokes> Oh I see
<twstokes> No I didn't have it open when it didn't work
<iNiku> actually not system settings, but the screen saver pane in system settings
<twstokes> Right - I didn't have it open either
<iNiku> that's what does it for me, I guess because of the little preview of the screensaver that's running there
<twstokes> Yeh
<twstokes> I can test the screen saver just fine
<iNiku> does "blank screen" work?
<twstokes> Only when testing it,
<twstokes> not when locking the screen
<twstokes> Supposedly it's resolved in the KDE bugs site
<iNiku> hmm. blank screen works for me regardless of whether the screen saver pane is open or not
<twstokes> So it's not a ubuntu issue
<knubbe> my kubuntu is so slow running the 686 kernel :(
<knubbe> works much better in 386, anyone who knows what might be the cause?
<twstokes> I was going to test that out today - Running the 686 vs 386
<twstokes> I read that sometimes it can go slower with the 686
<svivian> does anyone know what I would need to enable .au file playback?
<knubbe> just moving the mouse around makes my cpu bump up to 70-80%
<twstokes> Wow
<twstokes> amaroK is eating up my CPU right now - updating my collection after upgrading it
<sdlnxgk> that is crazy mine is smoking fast :)
<Child4Christ> how do i install an mp3 encoder?
<twstokes> I'm running 686 also and it's seems to be running great too
<twstokes> Is there a good way to benchmark in Linux?
<svivian> !tell Child4Christ about mp3
<Child4Christ> thx
<sdlnxgk> xmms plays mp3's just fine for me
<Child4Christ> its not for playin em
<twstokes> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<knubbe> when i try to drag windows it can freeze for a second or two
<twstokes> That's what I thought - you wanted to encode
<twstokes> not decode but I gave the link anyway to decode
<Child4Christ> an example is ripping your cds to listen on an mp3 player
<twstokes> I'm not sure how to encode MP3s, haven't tried it yet
<jpatrick> use lame
<jpatrick> !info lame dapper
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<Child4Christ> apt-get install lame?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Child4Christ> ta :)
<jpatrick> then use KAudioCreator
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone use hostapd (WPA2 - WDS bridging)
<Child4Christ> gtg thx for the help ^-^
<cox377_> what is lame?
<svivian> !lame
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, svivian
<jorik> lame is not an mp3 encoder (well, it is)
<jpatrick> see the !info above
<sdlnxgk> how do you use multiverse ???
<sdlnxgk> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
* sdlnxgk likes that :)
<adam_> re
<Hoobly> I have heard lots of talk of Kubuntu running better on AMD chips vs intel.  Can anyone point me in the direction of some documentation stating this, etc.?
<twstokes> My screensaver started working now
<adam_> i've just enabled a composite extension in my archaic videocard... the card supports 3d gfx, and the games running well but the desktop doesn't go smooth
<Adam_eM> can i do something with it ?
<svivian> does anyone know what I would need to enable .au file playback?
<twstokes> When you run glxgears does it run smooth?
<twstokes> Do you get a decent frame rate Adam_eM?
<twstokes> You might just need to turn on the desktop acceleration
<Adam_eM> twstokes: yes it runs smoth
<twstokes> Hang on let me get the line that did it for me from xorg
<Adam_eM> ok
<twstokes> In xorg, inside the "Screen" Section I have a line that says:  Option         "RenderAccel" "1"
<Wilfred> dunno about amd versus intel - depends on whether you're running things compiled specifically for one or the other
<twstokes> That's what made it go smooth for me
<twstokes> I'm running an Nvidia also just to let you know
<twstokes> Don't know if Ati uses the same option
<Adam_eM> anyway thanks... oh btw i cannot run glxgears now
<twstokes> Hmm
<twstokes> What video card do you have?
<Adam_eM> i had to miss some package
<Adam_eM> i have an archaic rivatnt2 ultra
<Adam_eM> it worked well on my previous distro (i mean the glxgears)
<twstokes> It probably still runs better than most ATIs
<twstokes> in Linux
<Hoobly> anyone running Kubuntu on a macbook?
<Adam_eM> twstokes: should i add the parameter at the begining or at the end of the section ? or it doesnt matter ?
<twstokes> Adam_eM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<twstokes> It doesn't matter, but if glxgears is choppy than the render accel isn't your problem
<twstokes> Your card is supported in that Wiki
<twstokes> You might have to install the legacy drivers
<Adam_eM> twstokes: i've already done it. It works well - i can play some 3d games etc, but the composite doesn't work fine
<twstokes> Hmm
<twstokes> Try doing the render accel thing then
<twstokes> Of course you have to restart X to turn it on
* n0 walgaw:)
<cox377> does any try running azuerues under kubuntu
<Adam_eM> twstokes: might it be wrong edited xorg file ? glxgears gives me sth like this:
<Adam_eM> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Adam_eM> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<twstokes> I can past my xorg in pastbin if you'd like, I don't have a legacy card though but it still might help
<twstokes> *Pastebin
<Adam_eM> twstokes: if you'd be so kind.... ;-)
<twstokes> No problem
<twstokes> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/713676
<twstokes> Now note also I have dual screens, so it might be a tad different, but no different for 3D acceleration
<Chris_Tucker> i love the new shirt i just got... you@myhouse.now
<Hawkwind> twstokes: What card do you use ?
<twstokes> GeForce 6600 PCI-e
<Adam_eM> btw: just got the kubuntu shipit cd's... after just two weeks of waiting, they're fast
<Chris_Tucker> wonder if theres a place for doing custom domains that allows you to create your own .whatever at the end
<svivian> twstokes: I notice right away that you have no DRI module loading, or a dri section
<Chris_Tucker> myhouse.now id have a crappy site on just to have the email addresses :P
<uniq> cox377: yes. azureus works fine.
<twstokes> I do notice that too
<uniq> cox377: by the way, it's in the universe repository.
<twstokes> What does DRI do?
<twstokes> I thought GLX was the acceleration part
<svivian> Dynamic rendering something or other
<twstokes> Is that just with ATI?
<svivian> GLX is part of it.
<twstokes> Interesting
<Hawkwind> twstokes: Ahhh.  I'm about to switch this box(my main box) over to Kubuntu and I have a FX5200 and I run TwinView and I'm nervous about getting it to work in Kubuntu
<twstokes> I have full acceleration
<twstokes> FPS around 3800
<twstokes> in glxgears
<svivian> twstokes: I have been trying to get HW acceleration working on my machine as well. I have a FireGL V3100 with dual monitors
<twstokes> Ah see FireGL is ATI
<svivian> yes
<twstokes> I think you only need DRI for ATI
<twstokes> So let me guess, you can get acceleration, but not dual screens at the same time?
<svivian> I can run glxgears, but it runs dog-slow
<svivian> No, dual screens works fine, but I hjave no acceleration
<twstokes> I see
<twstokes> Are you using Dapper, did it work in Breezy?
<svivian> I have Dapper, and yes, HW acceleration worked in Breezy, though the GL screensavers never worked.
<Adam_eM> twstokes: ok i will logout then to see if it worked
<twstokes> Ok
<Hawkwind> twstokes: What resolution do each of your monitors run at ?
<twstokes> Recently I had an ATI x300 and had breezy
<Adam_eM> btw: i wonder if the card can cope the xgl thing ?
<twstokes> and it worked fine with acceleration and duals,
<twstokes> I'm not sure Adam
<twstokes> BUT
<twstokes> in Breezy the ATI would lock up sometimes
<Adam_eM> twstokes: i heard it supports some archaic hardware too :)
<twstokes> on reboot and drove me nuts. When I upgraded to Dapper, I could get one or the other, dual screens or 3D, but never both
<twstokes> So recently I just bought an Nvidia, and have had absolutely no trouble at all
<twstokes> I run my dual screens at 1024X768 Hawkwind
<twstokes> Dual 19"
<Adam_eM> ok see ya soon :)
<twstokes> Alright
<Adam_eM> ...in the smooth world :)
<Hawkwind> twstokes: Ok kewl.  I think I'm going to grab a copy of your xorg.conf since I do 1024x768 as well on both monitors
<twstokes> Hopefully
<twstokes> Cool
<svivian> twstokes: Unfortunately, this is a work machine, so I can't just yank the card and request an Nvidia
<twstokes> Right
<twstokes> I need to register - I can't send private messages
<svivian> register with what?
<twstokes> On freenode.net
<twstokes> It wouldn't let me send a /msg to you
<twstokes> For spam purposes
<svivian> oh
<svivian> that's annoying
<twstokes> yep
<twstokes> I was just fed up with all of the crazy ATI problems I had
<twstokes> Had a terribly unstable system
<twstokes> If you don't run acceleration with ATI though, it seems stable
<svivian> As you say, other than the annoying lack of acceleration, this machine works fine.
<twstokes> Yep I was in your shoes recently - I know exactly how it is
<twstokes> At work do they run Linux? Or have you installed it yourself
<h3sp4wn> I have got my fglrx running pretty stable (after alot of messing around)
<twstokes> I'm not experienced enough to tweak it into being stable
<svivian> I have installed it myself, but we are toying with going Linux, or at least going to a true mixed environment
<twstokes> When they do start mixing linux, tell them to consider nvidias
<svivian> My machine currently has two drives in it, one is WinXP, the other Kubuntu. I will remember the nvidia idea
<h3sp4wn> Ideally for business you are better off with something that has open source drivers
<twstokes> I've got XP pro / Vista  / Kubuntu all on different drives
<h3sp4wn> (so your support contract isn't invalidated due to running a tainted kernel)
<svivian> h3sp4wn: such as?
<twstokes> Ah interesting
<Adam_eM> twstokes: unfortunately it came to nothing
<h3sp4wn> Intel have fully opensource drivers for the new chipsets for work I can't see you needing particuarly good 3d
<twstokes> Hmmm
<h3sp4wn> If you do buy an SGI
<twstokes> Adam did you download the drivers and everything from that Wiki?
<svivian> h3sp4wn: for the most part, you are right. Our developers and multimedia guys will need more, but most of them are already on Macs anyway
<CaBlGuY> !linspire
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<h3sp4wn> sivian: Do you develop games or something ? or do 3d design ?
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm  anyone know anything about linspire?
<svivian> h3sp4wn: no, we just do a lot of advertising and in-house application development
<Adam_eM> twstokes: i'm not sure in view of i did that on my own, just typed in synaptic 'nvidia-legacy' and that's all
<Adam_eM> what was the url twstokes ?
<twstokes> Let me get it real quick
<h3sp4wn> sivian: You don't need good 3d for writing backend type stuff though (The intel stuff is good enough - can run aiglx also)
<twstokes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Adam_eM> thanks
<CaBlGuY> I'll take as a no then.. ;)
<svivian> h3sp4wn: true, but we also do a fair amount of web dev and graphics manipulation
<twstokes> Remember that you have to enable the "restricted" package repository
<Armagguedes> hello
<svivian> h3sp4wn: also streaming media and video editing
<Child4Christ> fixed my problem ^-^
<Armagguedes> damn my laptop's keyboard keeps stop working.
<Armagguedes> i have to reboot
<CaBlGuY> streaming audio u can listen to with Streamtuner
<Armagguedes> as i have no way to ctrl-alt-bckspc
<Armagguedes> any ideas?
<Child4Christ> are you using a laptop specific layout?
<twstokes> The keys just stop working? All of them?
<svivian> well, gtg. Probably back in on Monday
<h3sp4wn> svivian: I why a media/artist guy would need more but not a developer (need as opposed to want)
<Child4Christ> desktpo keyboards and laptops have diff layouts
<Child4Christ> *desktop
<oomph_> anyone have any issues installing Kubunto to Vmware?
<oomph_> it seems to hang on me
<h3sp4wn> what host os ?
<oomph_> and the "live-expert" command does not seem to work
<Adam_eM> oh i did install the nvidia-settings package which (in dapper) removes the glx driver
<oomph_> my host OS is Windows 2000 running vmware
<svivian> h3sp4wn: our lead dev is a web developer, not application. And all developers and much of the company use dual monitors so they can manage a CRM application
<oomph_> im trying to test out Kubuntu on this machine
<oomph_> i've gotten it to run without a hitch at home before
<sun_> hol
<sun_> a
<Child4Christ> whats the CPU speed an RAM? oomph_?
<sun_> ups hello
<twstokes> Adam: Check out this page also: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<square_head> Hi
<svivian> well, gtg. Probably back in on Monday
<h3sp4wn> svivian: The newest intel chipset is apparantly powerful enough to drive 2 monitors simultanously
<twstokes> I actually think it works better
<square_head> I have some problems with Xgl.
<h3sp4wn> #ubuntu-xgl
<square_head> First one is that I have multiple "X" applications in my bar
<oomph_> nm just fixed it disabling ACPI all together
<square_head> they help ppl with Kubuntu there too?
<Child4Christ> :)
<h3sp4wn> square_head: I presume so but its alpha software so basically a case of help yourself (add patches if you need them track the svn)
<Tommy2k4> god damnit gaim keeps flashing the window even when theres no new msgs
<Child4Christ> yea thats annoying
<Child4Christ> i just use Kopete :)
<Tommy2k4> think i might
<twstokes> Kopete also
<Child4Christ> Kopete has the flashing prob?
<twstokes> My status updates with what song I'm playing in amaroK
<twstokes> No, I use it also
<Child4Christ> i use XMMS, amaroK doesnt work right for me :(
<twstokes> What does it do wrong?
<Tommy2k4> xmms doesnt work right for me :(
<Child4Christ> xine engine dies
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: What is wrong with it ?
<Tommy2k4> it wont play wma when amarok will
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: What soundcard ?
<Child4Christ> i use the Avance Logic sound card an uses ALS4000 drivers an it just stops sometimes
<bounty1342> kubuntu is compatible with wpa?
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: You don't run ats do you ?
<h3sp4wn> arts sorry
<Child4Christ> XMMX says stuff like "sound card is not configured correctly" and i keep changing it
<Child4Christ> not sure, kinda stock Kubuntu atm
<Adam_eM> what can i do not to resume my previous session automatically when i log in ? i want to have just a new session
<Child4Christ> ALSA as far as i know
<Child4Christ> i specifically tell it to use the ALS4000 drivers but again, same probs no matter what i tell it :|
<h3sp4wn> I just have the Sound System (enable the sound system unchecked) in system settings
<Child4Christ> sound works, just sometimes takes it a bit before it decides to use the card
<Tommy2k4> how do i make kopete open on boot
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: Check if artsd is running in ps auxww
<twstokes> Adam: System Settings > KDE Components
<twstokes> Session Manager
<Child4Christ> DesktopBSD was fine with it so was amaroK on it
<twstokes> On Login: Start with an empty session
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: That is not using alsa though (but probably using arts)
<Child4Christ> artsd is runnin
<Child4Christ> if amaroK worked id use that
<h3sp4wn> system settings -> sounds and multimedia - untick enable the soundsystem
<twstokes> I doubt this will fix it, but try upgrading to the latest amaroK
<h3sp4wn> (that will stop artsd)
<Child4Christ> stopping artsd wont affect my ripper will it?
<h3sp4wn> no
<Child4Christ> k
<h3sp4wn> Its a software mixing solution thats not very good
<Child4Christ> unticked
<bernd> #show
<Child4Christ> how do i upgrade amaroK?
<h3sp4wn> check if arts is stopped if not killall
<Child4Christ> fully stopped
<Child4Christ> all i get is the grep i ran
<h3sp4wn> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main (to sources.list)
<h3sp4wn> Stopping arts may stop beeps and stuff from kde but they just irritate me when I am listening to music anyway
<Child4Christ> more irritating when the sound on xmms dies then all you get for a few mins is diff system sounds constantly :|
<Child4Christ> kinda makes you want to throw it out the winda xD
<h3sp4wn> I don't like xmms at all really its very old
<linuxmonkey> i love amarok
<Child4Christ> apt-get install amarok?
<h3sp4wn> yep (check that you are getting 1.4
<h3sp4wn> I want to get amarok working with jackd
<Child4Christ> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. <-- just gives me this, guess i got the latest ver
<h3sp4wn> did you apt-get update first ?
* Evan|away is now auto-away after 30m idle
<Child4Christ> oops
<Child4Christ> haha shows how much i think :|
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: I wouldn't expect you to have 1.4 unless you had that repo already
<Child4Christ> been a long day, was up at 4:15am
<Child4Christ> hmm... updating :)
<tmdx120> Hello all.
<Child4Christ> hi
<tmdx120> Quesion: I have breezy right now. How do I upgrade to dapper?
<infidel_> hi!
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Armagguedes> anyone know a good gaming site (gamespy gamespot ign etc)
<infidel_> gaming sites : www.filefront.com www.gamesdomain.com
<tmdx120> is dapper considered stable?
<samuli> :P
<samuli> It's released so..
<tmdx120> Im just a newbie. Not sure about all this.
<samuli> ok. It is considered stable.
<Child4Christ> gah, more probs :|
<infidel_> my suggestion: Get Dapper.
<Child4Christ> do i need to enable mp3 playback in amaroK to listen to mp3s in amaroK?
<samuli> Child4Christ: You need to install codecs for mp3, yes.
<samuli> xine-extracodecs me thinks.
<bernier> how can i copy a directory with the files in it and paste it somewhere with the console?
<samuli> man cp bernier.
<trappist> bernier: cp -a dirname /path/to/other/place
<bernier> ok thanks
<samuli> while updating via apt-get: ** (process:6805): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<samuli> Anyone knows if that's something I should be worried about?
<h3sp4wn> Child4Christ: libxine-extracodecs it is
<Child4Christ> thx
<tmdx120> I am using Kubuntyu  and update-manager does not work.
<tmdx120> none of my other repositories are working
<Tommy2k4> grrrr i keep forgetting the parameters to untar a .gz
<Child4Christ> thx :)))
<Child4Christ> amaroK FINALLY works :D
<Child4Christ> bye bye xmms
<Child4Christ> lol
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: right-click -> untar
<Tommy2k4> is there plugins for amarok
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: yes
<jpatrick> Child4Christ: amaroK > xmms
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: called scripts
<Child4Christ> amaroK > xmms?
<Tommy2k4> how about one to adjust pitch/tempo
<jpatrick> Child4Christ: amaroK greater than xmms
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: the equalizer?
<Child4Christ> lol yea it is, i was using xmms before cause amaroK wouldnt work, now its all dsorted an i have amaroK back so im a happy bunny ^-^
<Tommy2k4> no
<Tommy2k4> as in make the tune play faster/slower
<jpatrick> it's for listening to songs, who'll wanna do that?
<Tommy2k4> me..
<Tommy2k4> and im sure lots of other people would
<jpatrick> bound to be one at kde-apps.org
<Tommy2k4> dunno what to do with this kopete/amarok plugin thingy i dled :s
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: is it a *.tar.gz?
<Tommy2k4> it was
<Tommy2k4> nvm i got it working :)
<jpatrick> open amaroK -> Tools -> Script Manger -> Install script -> select the tar
<Tommy2k4> i didnt even know whether it was an amarok or a kopete plugin lol
<jpatrick> :/
<bernier> how can i remove an apps i compiled?
<Tommy2k4> how do i make kopete open on boot cos im pretty sure it doesnt
<jpatrick> bernier: make uninstall if you have the build dir
<bernier> ok
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: install kcontrol-autostart
<jme__> bernier: you may try 'make uninstall' but most likely you will have to do it 'by hand'
<bernier> sudo make uninstall seems to work
<jme__> cool, you are lucky :)
<bernier> =P
<bernier> now time to compile the latest kernel
<bernier> lol
<bernier> i know im gonna screw up my comp :P
<jpatrick> bernier: I've done that loads of times
<bernier> really? could you give me a nice tut? :P
<bernier> a link to one i mean
<jpatrick> bernier: make system unusable mostly
<bernier> why?
<jpatrick> I have
<jpatrick> trying things out
<Tommy2k4> i dont like the huge popup kopete gives when someone signs in
<Tommy2k4> cant i make it crop to the first few chars of their name
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: change their name
<Tommy2k4> good idea
<Raven301> Ok I'm done a dumb thing here ... I renamed sudoers to sudoers.org and now I can't rename it back? Any ideas??
<Tommy2k4> i never think of the simple things lol
<bernier> jpatrick: in the end if you do it right does it work?
<bounty1342> wpa is possible?
<Child4Christ> are updates a valid reason for the xine engine in amaroK not finding any audio devices?
<jpatrick> bernier: I'm just saying that I sometimes break my system
<jpatrick> Kernel compilation can go fine
<Tommy2k4> can kopete show their display pictures in the contact list for msn
<jpatrick> Raven301: get live cd and edit it
<zani> hi all
<bernier> jpatrick i dont care 'bout that im just trying things out
<Raven301> jpatrick: ok thanks
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: appearance -> contact list -> Contact Display Mode
<infidel_> Need help with SuperKaramba; when I ./configure I get error saying no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH, what does this mean?
<Child4Christ> how do i use another engine in amaroK? xine just freaks out :|
<jpatrick> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<jpatrick> infidel_: ^
<jme__> infidel_: type 'which gcc' and paste the answer here
<infidel_> ok
<bernier> whenever i paly a video I get this error: alsa-control unable to find simple control "PCM"
<bernier> what's that?
<jme__> bernier: a misconfiguration of your alsa
<jme__> alsa is a layer to handle sound under linux
<bernier> did i have to confidure anything..?
<jpatrick> Child4Christ: choose another
<jme__> and no i dont know how to fix it :)
<bernier> well i can play MP3's
<infidel_> jme: Do I type that in Konsole? :] 
<jme__> infidel_: yes
<h3sp4wn> How is the best way to make "/usr/bin/jackd -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2" be launched whenever I login ?
<bernier> and sounds work with kaffeine
<infidel_> jme: It doesn't say anything :(
<jme__> infidel_: install 'gcc' package
<jme__> infidel_: this is a C compiler
<Child4Christ> jpatrick: theres only the xine engine selectable :/
<jpatrick> Child4Christ: :/
<jme__> bernier: you are likely using a non alsa sound system
<jme__> like arts
<jpatrick> infidel_: or apt-get install build-essential
<bernier> ok
<bernier> ill google it..
<bernier> thanks
<djkoock> who helps me to shape my modem speed touch 330?
<knubbe> ive screwed up this time. :)
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone tell me the syntax to start something from .kde/Autostart
<Tommy2k4> i need an amarok script that can change the pitch/tempo of a song
<djkoock> help me
<knubbe> i just installed new drivers from http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<infidel_> jpatrick: It is asking me if I am a root
<knubbe> but it seems like if theyre not compatible with the dapper kernel
<knubbe> so now my 3d accelleration doesnt work anymore
<jpatrick> infidel_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<knubbe> how do i go back to dappers video driver?
<jpatrick> h3sp4wn: install kcontrol-autostart
<h3sp4wn> it appears you just have to put a shell script in there and it should run on login
<h3sp4wn> If it doesn't I will try kcontrol-autostart - thanks
<knubbe> or maybe its not possible to uninstall a graphics driver?
<infidel_> jpatrick: it asks me for the kubuntu cdrom, I inserted the kubuntu dvd but it does nothing how so
<jpatrick> infidel_: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" -  comment (add a # infront of the deb-cdrom line)
<vassilis> hello
<animato> hey, kubuntu won't save my power options even though i used admin mode. maybe it's cuz i told it to stop saving my sessions?
<cox377> hi, is there anyone about that knows about samda networks etc and within kubuntu and windowz?
<Child4Christ> amaroK says it cant initialise any audio-devices after a tracks played then errors then dies, is it my sound card?
<vassilis> does anyone know the minimum system requirements for kubuntu (with kde)
<vassilis> ?
<tobberoth> vassilis: I hear you need 512RAM
<tobberoth> for KDE to work well
<animato> what about gnome?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hi
<vassilis> what about cpu? graphics card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bullshit
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am running kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with ubuntu, that is kubuntu, with 256MB ram and a 600Mhz Processor
<Tallia1Kubuntu> everything's fine..
<Tommy2k4> is there a way to make kopete only close the active tab when i click the x
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ask #kopete
<infidel_> I've got a problem: Konsole says Insert disc labeled 'Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531.1) ' in the drive 'cdrom/' and press enter. I inserted my kubuntu DVD and nothing happens why
<Raven301> When you visudo ... How do you save what you have edited??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Raven301: ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try with :w!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't really remember if you have to press ESC before it
<Raven301> Tallia1Kubuntu: thanks ... the esc key isn't working so I can't save
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh, that's not good
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you could remap an unused key of your keyboard to the esc key
<Raven301> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok
<Raven301> thanks
<raphink> huhu
<wilfred> anyone here use synaptic instead of adept?
<raphink> I use the console :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > is synaptic better?
<raphink> cli powa
<wilfred> I'm beginning to think the console would be easier :-s...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > =o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > then use adept
<raphink> wilfred: depends what you want to do
<wilfred> synaptic is more user-friendly imho
<[Evil] [Ernie] > you just click and hit install and its done
<[Evil] [Ernie] > at least, i keep doing that and i cant find half the things im installing
<raphink> wilfred: you're welcome to help with adept :)
<raphink> if you have ideas / time to dev
<wilfred> lol. the dev responsible hasn't seemed very open to suggestions :-(
<raphink> have you talked to him?
<wilfred> nope, just looking at his responses to features bugs on launchpad
<raphink> oh mornfall is a bit harsh sometimes
<raphink> but if you take the time to talk with him about your ideas, he might be interested
<raphink> esp. if you're willing to help coding I guess
<wilfred> I'm happy to do documentation if the app is good enough, as my coding skills aren't at that level yet
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> documentation is always welcome
<wilfred> :-) - adept doesn't have a handbook yet does it?
<obscurite_> anyone find that their atheros card has trouble grabbing a link until you manually set frequency?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > wilfred
<raphink> wilfred: don't know, check :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > when you finish that handbook send it to me
<[Evil] [Ernie] > maybe it will tell me where everything is being installed
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<raphink> how do you mean ernie?
<raphink> what do you want to know ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i keep installing things from Adept
<raphink> like what?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i have no idea where the files are located
<raphink> give an example
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i installed a different IRC earlier
<[Evil] [Ernie] > client
<nico8481> man, that tux burping each time it catches a fish is disgusting!
<raphink> what is it?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > bitchx
<raphink> ok
<obscurite_> Ernie - type dpkg -L <pkg> to get a list of installed files
<raphink> ernie : dpkg -L bitchx
<[Evil] [Ernie] > rgr
<[Evil] [Ernie] > there it is
<[Evil] [Ernie] > doesnt say where or how to run it though >.>
<wilfred> I don't suppose you could tell me where I could find a template for writing a handbook?
<raphink> ernie : man dpkg
<raphink> would have told you
<raphink> wilfred: I suppose if you ask on #kde they will tell you
<raphink> since this is for a kde app
<wilfred> ok-doke. thanks
<raphink> I guess it might be using docbook
<raphink> then converting it to html and other formats
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > its in /etc/bitchx
<raphink> it seems we need man pages for adept* bins, too wilfred
<raphink> if you're volunteering for them
<raphink> it's fairly easy to do
<raphink> ernie : the conf file ?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yepper!
<raphink> that's not surprising
<wilfred> man pages? Aren't they only for text-based programs?
<raphink> default system-wide confs are in /etc
<[Evil] [Ernie] > oh
<raphink> according to the LSB standard
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ive only been using linux for like 2 days =o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > this is all surprising to me
<raphink> ok :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<raphink> I see :)
<raphink> well
<raphink> default system wide conf is located in /etc
<raphink> then local conf modified by the admin might be in /usr/share
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<raphink> then the local conf for each user is in ~
<raphink> (i.e. /home/$user)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > awesome
<raphink> for kde apps specifically
<raphink> the local systemwide conf is in /usr/share/apps
<raphink> while the user conf is in ~/.kde/
<[Evil] [Ernie] > what exactly are conf files used for?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> configuration ;)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im assuming its short for configuration?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<raphink> on linux, all the conf is text files
<raphink> so they can be edited manually
<raphink> tuned, commented, etc.
<raphink> very easily
<raphink> there's nothing to hide :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well i found bitchx executable in /usr/bin but nothing happens when i run it!
<raphink> binaries can be located in various places
<raphink>  /bin and /sbin have a few essential binaries
<raphink> sbin being binaries for emergency administration
<raphink> mostly
<raphink> then /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are where most programs you will install will be
<raphink> ernie : how do you run it?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > that's what im trying to figure out =p
<raphink> ernie : I'd think the package would have added a bitchx entry in your K menu
<raphink> otherwise, you can just type `bitchx` in konsole
<raphink> and that should launch it
<raphink> preferably, you might want to type `bitchx &` so as to free the command line after the program is launched
<[Evil] [Ernie] > excellent
<[Evil] [Ernie] > worked in konsole
<raphink> or just use ctrl+alt+F2
<raphink> and type `bitchx` in the field
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the package, along with many others, didn't make any entries in my k-menu :(
#kubuntu 2006-06-17
<raphink> ernie : be aware that the console has tab completion
<raphink> so typing `bitc` and then tab should be enough
<raphink> I guess
<raphink> don' thave this app installed
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hrm
<raphink> (and i don't want it, since i'm happy with konversation :))
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye
<[Evil] [Ernie] > konversation is easier to use it seems
<raphink> konversation is integrated in KDE, too
<raphink> bitchx is not
<raphink> ;)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > bitchx has a neat terminal look to it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah, that would be why!
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i think!
<raphink> if you want a kde-based irc client
<raphink> there are others
<raphink> most kde apps have their name beginning with a k
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> so you've got kvirc, ksirc, etc...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > unsure if you're very familiar with windows applications
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i've used mIRC for years
<[Evil] [Ernie] > the nice part was the fact that you could script anything you wanted into the client....
<raphink> type `apt-cache search irc client kde` in a console
<raphink> you can script a lot in konversation, too
<raphink> in any language you want
<raphink> :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm!
<raphink> and even use dcop to communicate with other kde apps
<[Evil] [Ernie] > Really!
<raphink> e.g. if you want to get the track being played in amarok
<raphink> ;)
<xwolf-> !mov
<ubotu> xwolf-: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> !quicktime
<ubotu> methinks quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime0" package (for Ubuntu 6.06) or "libquicktime1" (for Ubuntu 5.10).
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i didnt see scripting stuff in the help file =o
<inaciog> hi everybody, is there any problem going on with the kubuntu repositories?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im not experiencing any problems
<inaciog> weird
<inaciog> i'm getting BREAK (install) for any package
<inaciog> I just installed 6.06
<Leqtic> DOes anyone know how to make auto sudo in kubuntu?
<jme__> Leqtic: do 'su -' and then all your command will be like after sudo
<Leqtic> ah hey jme__ u here too :)
<Leqtic> I just reinstalled
<Leqtic> Wanna do stuff straigh this time and make it my first choice OS instead of windows
<Leqtic> i did su
<Leqtic> then it wants a password
<Leqtic> and i type my password but it says Auth failed
<jme__> yep same password as the sudoone
<jme__> 'su -'
<Leqtic> nah
<jme__> well it is your root password :)
<Leqtic> dude.. i typed my pass same as I use for sudo
<jme__> it better be working :)
<Leqtic> doesnt
<Hawkwind> I get the same error here
<jme__> ?
<Hawkwind> su - doesn't recognize the sudo password
<Leqtic> sudo -i  password works
<Leqtic> su doest
<DarkRaven>  i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<erov> sudo passwd
<jme__> ok ubuntu change the stuff then :)
<jme__> 'su -
<erov> then set a passwd for root
<inaciog> anybody has any clue of what may be happening? I have universe enabled, but if I try to install firefox I get "Package firefox has no installation candidate"
<erov> then su <new root pass> root doesnt have a pass by default
<jme__> su - worked on any unix for the last 20 years :)
<DarkRaven> jme__ lol
<Hawkwind> jme__: But Ubuntu doesn't use su by default
<erov> root-less adminstration.. less room for fuck ups.. but you can set a root passwd by using sudo to do it
<DarkRaven> with ubuntu you can use sudo
<erov> then su will work.. using the new root password you set
<DarkRaven>  i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<erov> or just type login at the prompt... then login as root
<jme__> erov: well it is 'rootless' shell maybe :) not not admin :)
<Leqtic> lol christ
<Leqtic> guys please ure confusing me
<Leqtic> I cna login as sudo -i
<Leqtic> can
<Hawkwind> Leqtic: sudo passwd
<Leqtic> then what
<DarkRaven> what is the command to see if the nvidia module is reale charged?
<Hawkwind> Leqtic: Set the password you want
<erov> sudo passwd, su (use the new password)
<Hawkwind> Leqtic: Then you can su -
<erov> or su -
<Leqtic> Hawkwind thanks =)
<Leqtic> worked
<erov> but root doesnt have a pass by default if i remember
<Leqtic> thanks guys =)
<Leqtic> helped quite alot
<Leqtic> erov:  u remember correctly
<Leqtic> how do u make that u don't have to type password everytime u open adept?
<DarkRaven> i think you can't
<erov> now THAT i want to know
<jme__> kdesu has no timeout in the config ?
<erov> because in an earlier version i saw a checkbox to let the wallet keep it
<jme__> something like you type it once and it remain root for say 5min ?
<jme__> gnomesu has something like that
<Leqtic> okay well if it doesnt work then it doesnt, nothing you can do
<Leqtic> =) has anyone actually fixed Kismet on Kubuntu?
<erov> wtf is kismet :p
<DarkRaven>  i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<Tommy2k4> panning in opera with the mousewheel scrolls really slow =/
<Tommy2k4> in windows it normally accelerates
<erov> what video card tommy
<jme__> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kdesu/sec-password-keeping.html
<Tommy2k4> onboard
<jme__> For your comfort, KDE su implements a keep password feature.
<Tommy2k4> intel 810 i think
<edu> tem brasileiro aqui?
<DarkRaven> someone help me plz....
<DarkRaven>  i have a problem, adept updated my kernel to the new version, and now i can't boot x because it says that kernel doesn't have the nvidia module. (i installed the module via module-assistant but nothing) someone can help me?
<Leqtic> Does anyone know how I get a little "My computer" on my desktop?
<jme__> who was it asking for adept and asking for passwd everytime ?
<erov> me jme
<erov> and someone else
<Leqtic> jme__:  me
<Leqtic> lol
<edu> tem brasileiro aqui?
<erov> i am reading it now
<edu> tem brasileiro aqui?
<erov> NO BRASIL
<Leqtic> erov:  wtf?
<edu> thanks
<Leqtic> brasil problems...had them in Tibia :/
<jme__> erov: Leqtic: go see For your comfort, KDE su implements a keep password feature. http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kdesu/sec-password-keeping.html
<jme__> this is about this
<Leqtic> jme__:  thanks
<Leqtic> jme__:
<Leqtic> do u know how to
<Leqtic>  how I get a little "My computer" on my desktop?
<jme__> yeah :)
<jme__> ah, no :)
<Leqtic> .. :/
<jme__> not hard tho :)
<erov> right click
<jme__> likely just a shortcut
<erov> link to a location
<Leqtic> done :9 thanks
<Leqtic> You learn something new everyday :D
<Leqtic> media:/
<erov> system:/media oryes that
<Leqtic> GOD this new Linux stuff feels so....GOOOD :D
<erov> it does, at that
<erov> i really like the kde desktop/suite
<Leqtic> :( not me, but it beats GNOME (HATE MAC)
<erov> i didnt even give gnome a try
<Leqtic> same here :D
<Leqtic> havent even tried it, but I have tried Mac, and I didnt like it
<Leqtic> erov:  should I get build-essential?
<SOULRiDER> hi
<erov> if you want to compile and such
<erov> yes
<newuserAK> i use macs and i find kde to be much more intuitive than gnome
<DarkRaven> I SOLVED!!!! MODULE NAME CHANGED FROM NVIDIA TO NVIDIA-KERNEL
<erov> DarkRaven: doh
<DarkRaven> this is how to solve nvidia issues!
<DarkRaven> lol
<DarkRaven> before i used nvidia now i must use nvidia-kernel in /etc/modules
<SOULRiDER> do you mind if i ask some simple newbie questions? :P
<DarkRaven> asd soulrider
<DarkRaven> ask
<SOULRiDER> ok
<erov> ask away.. anything's game here
<SOULRiDER> well, how easy is this disto for people who have had almost no experience with Linux?
<Leqtic> SOULRiDER:  not that much
<Leqtic> SOULRiDER:  Im a newb... and I didn't even knew how to make a shortcut :/
<SOULRiDER> O.O
<DarkRaven> soulrider is the easiest
<SOULRiDER> well, i tried other distros
<erov> pretty easy if you are good at reading and solving things.. you cant compare it to previous OS's .. but it becomes familiar as you go along
<DarkRaven> i never used linux
<SOULRiDER> and what was really complicated for me
<Leqtic> SOULRiDER:  first remove caps from your name, second get something easier, like Mandriva/Mandrake
<SOULRiDER> was compiling and such
<DarkRaven> and i have throw windows out the the "window" after trying kubuntu
<erov> you make a shortcut same as windows.. right click.. shortcut
<DarkRaven> soulrider is all automatizated in kubuntu & ubuntu
<DarkRaven> auto mount
<DarkRaven> auto update
<SOULRiDER> not all my nick is caps :P but ill change it
<DarkRaven> auto kernel compilation and so on :P
<erov> soulrider.. there is no compiling needed unless you want something not readily available in binary repositories
<DarkRaven> soulrider packages are all ready for click & install
<Leqtic> erov:  Kimser requires :)
<soulrider> uhm k
<soulrider> but what if i downlaod a program
<soulrider> wont i ahve to compile ?
<soulrider> as you can see im an utter n00b :P
<DarkRaven> 4 moths ago installing gentoo i though that i would never be a linux user, and now i'm proud to be a  linux user and to have quitted forever with windows :P
<jme__> soulrider: nope
<jme__> soulrider: you should give it a try thru a livecd
<DarkRaven> soulrider you can download program free vi a download manager called synaptic
<erov> if it is not available.. then yes.. but most programs are readily pre-compiled
<DarkRaven> or adept
<Leqtic> this Dist is quite buggy too, sometimes applications such as Wireless Assistant won't even start
<DarkRaven> in your base installation
<Leqtic> I just started Wireless Assistant it loads for like 20 seconds then shuts down
<DarkRaven> leqtic wireless is working on my pc even if i don't have a wireless network
<DarkRaven> lol
<jme__> soulrider: you download the CD, rip it and then boot it. without altering your hard disk, you will run linux directly our the cd
<jme__> soulrider: this is made to ease the discovery of linux without taking the risk of removing your previous OS
<soulrider> yes, iw as planning to run a live distro
<soulrider> and that leads me to a second question
<erov> wireless works OK here.. i did have to play around.. it's because I bought a cheap pci wireless card though.. an acx111 deal.. the TI chipsets.. ugh
<soulrider> it will sound lame but, can i run it form a pen drive? :P
<soulrider> i dotn feel like burning a CD .P
<kuzmaster> hey all
<kuzmaster> !kde
<erov> yes soulrider i believe so
<Leqtic> !kde
<soulrider> ok :)
<kuzmaster> !gnome
<soulrider> i guess ill give it a go
<Leqtic> !gnome
<soulrider> oh wait
<iNiku> soulrider: I doubt it will work
<soulrider> java apps i make will still run on linux right?
<erov> the image is meant to be a cd i guess but if not.. there are ways to make a cd image bootable from a pen drive anyways
<Leqtic> Erhm should I be worried that im trying to "detect my current plattform" for like 10 minutes,,, OMFG IM LOOSING IT.. it worked just before I reinstalled Kubuntu
<iNiku> soulrider: CD booting is different from booting from an USB device
<jme__> soulrider: right
<Leqtic> Why doesn't it work now.
<erov> i saw some software for making a live cd -> usb
<kuzmaster> what version does kubuntu dapper drake comewith?
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> im just too mean to burna CD
<jme__> soulrider: and burn the cd, it will be faster and easier for you
<soulrider> but iw ill if i ahve to
<DarkRaven> soulrider there is only a problem.... if you have an usb modem prepare yourself to die LOOOL
<soulrider> allt hat pirace makes up for it anyways :P
<erov> k
<Leqtic> .....can someone help me
<soulrider> no lol
<Leqtic> I had Detecting your current platform"  up for like  10 minutes now
<soulrider> i connect to te internet through ppop
<soulrider> or soemhtign like that
<DarkRaven> soulrider you got ethernet?
<DarkRaven> allright
<Leqtic> It can't find my NICs (i got a wireless and a non wireless) it worked just before I reiinstalled Ubuntu :/
<DarkRaven> :P
<soulrider> err, me thinks :P
<DarkRaven> so you would have not problem with kubuntu
<soulrider> pppoe thats it
<soulrider> cool
<soulrider> thanks for the help :)
<DarkRaven> yes but pppoe via ethernet?
<DarkRaven> you are using LAN?
<soulrider> i think so
<soulrider> this is how i ahve it
<soulrider> modem connected to a router
<soulrider> which is utter crap
<soulrider> and my comp connected to the router
<soulrider> but i still gotta dial
<erov> ahhhh
<soulrider> because the fucking router doesnt want to do so
<soulrider> even if i make the switch ill stillhave to keep windoze here
<soulrider> g2g
<soulrider> bbbl
<soulrider> see you adn thanks!
<FishBoy> hello, is this the kubuntu  chat thing?
<iNiku> no, it's the kubuntu irc channel :)
<FishBoy> all the same to me :p
<DarkRaven> going to bed
<erov> later
<DarkRaven> bye :))
<FishBoy> well could i get help here?
<erov> yes, fish
<FishBoy> i just installed kubuntu and i don't what the root password is i never set one
<erov> ok , just went over this, there is no root password by default.. you mostly use the user acount and sudo for things.. if you want to set a root pass... then 'sudo passwd' at a prompt
<erov> but understand it was designed to be controlled on a need basis to protect the user
<iNiku> or, in other words, sudo gives you access to the root account using your own user password
<iNiku> hence no root password needed
<erov> put better
<Shaezsche> what will happen to my kubuntu if i install the latest untstable kernel?
<FishBoy> cool it worked
<FishBoy> thanks
<tobberoth> Is there something wrong with my ipod/kubuntu if it won't automatically mount my ipod to /media/ipod ??
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: nothing pops up when you plug it in?
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: go to system://  and the storage devices
<tobberoth> JohnFlux I can access it and it's put on my desktop, but it's mounted in /media/sdg1
<JohnFlux> oh right.  so? :)
<kuzmaster> what version dose dapper drake come with?
<tobberoth> JohnFlux: Why isn't it put in /ipod? It's an iPod you see :) ^^
<kuzmaster> what version of KDE, dose kubuntu dapper drake come with
<JohnFlux> kuzmaster: what version of what?
<kuzmaster> kde
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: what makes you think it should go in /media/ipod ?
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: or just guessing right?
<tobberoth> JohnFlux: It's an ipod, and since there is an ipod directory, i figured it would be put there.
<tobberoth> And amarok crashes because of my iPod.. so I think there's something wrong.
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: you have a  /media/ipod  folder?
<tobberoth> Yeah.
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: and you didn't create it I take ;)
<tobberoth> Yeah.
<tobberoth> My only guess is that GNOME put my ipod there, but KDE doesn't.
<JohnFlux> ah maybe
<tobberoth> Which leaves me with two options: 1. KDE doesn't think it's an ipod. There we go for the amarok error. 2. KDE simple doesn't call it an ipod.
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: KDE sees just a mass storage device
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: past that, KDE doesn't care
<tobberoth> Hmm.. but amarok seems to care :/
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: if amarok is crashing, there's something wrong with amarok...
<JohnFlux> right
<JohnFlux> maybe ask on #amarok
<JohnFlux> better yet, file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<JohnFlux> only take a couple of minutes
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: however..
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: you said this was kde simple?
<tobberoth> JohnFlux, I think I might have a fix.. hold on
<tobberoth> JohnFlux: It's behaving strange, but at least it's working. I tried to rename it something, so it would mount into /media/thatname and then amarok would manually search there..
<tobberoth> Didn't work, but this works just as well I suppose
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: ask in #amaork
<JohnFlux> tobberoth: ask in #amarok
<tobberoth> JohnFlux: I did, they didn't have a clue either :)
<JohnFlux> ah :/
<JohnFlux> amarok crashes?
<tobberoth> JohnFlux: No, it seems to work right now.. hopefully it keeps it up :)
<JohnFlux> I don't have a checkout of kde3 so I can't even debug it
<JohnFlux> best I can say is file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<FearMoth> how do I add the universe and multiverse repositories in adept?
<Firetech> hmm, is there any way to move files around on an ext3 parition, so it can be resized to a smaller size with the same information left on it? (my files are a bit wildly distributed right now)
<JohnFlux> Firetech: are you using qtparted for the resizing?
<Firetech> JohnFlux: qtparted can't handle resizing ext3
<JohnFlux> yeah i just noticed
<JohnFlux> hmm, google around :)
<Firetech> I use partition magic
<Firetech> meh, it's only 5 GB of data, I can backup that :P
<Firetech> I have a USB-drive anyway
<slow-motion> n8
<Leqtic_> DOes anyone know how to put a minimize ALL near the K button?
<Snake> Leqtic_: like a show desktop button?
<JohnFlux> Leqtic_: right click, add applet, then chose show desktop
<Snake> Leqtic_: follow above instructions
<Snake> :)
<Snake> JohnFlux: anything intresting in kde4?
<JohnFlux> I hope so :)
<JohnFlux> i'm working on ksysguard
* Snake just seen you were chillin in kde4-devel
<JohnFlux> yeah, just quietly coding
<Snake> ksysguard... whats that dooo
<Leqtic_> thanks Snake :D
<JohnFlux> Snake: the task manager thing
<Snake> Leqtic_: Thank JohnFlux, he wrote the instructions :P
<JohnFlux> Snake: when you press ctrl+esc
<Snake> JohnFlux: ahhhhhhhhhh good stuff. never use it, but good stuff :P
<JohnFlux> Snake: not many people use it - it's pretty awful
<Leqtic_> ops
<JohnFlux> Snake: but it's getting a lot nicer in kde
<Leqtic_> JohnFlux:  thanks.. got confused by the colours :D
<Snake> JohnFlux: not really much reason to use it really, pstree and killall suit me fine
<Snake> But you can search, which is nice
<tobberoth> I prefer GUI approches to ps aux myself.
<JohnFlux> Snake: there's a lot more to it
<Snake> JohnFlux: prolly is :)
<JohnFlux> Snake: the memory reporting is one of the things I've been working on
<JohnFlux> for example, it now reports the memory an app uses in X
<JohnFlux> it also shows the title of the app
<JohnFlux> kinda like in windows
<Snake> Thats cool
<Snake> Oooo pretty charts
<bobesponja__> what is the default mysql user on kubuntu?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > is amarok supposed to be able to play mp3's by default?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > or do i need to download a package
<Snake> uniq: tell [Evil] [Ernie]  about mp3
<Snake> grr
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake> yea you could do that
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thanks =o
<[Evil] [Ernie] > always forget about that
<Snake> Hehe
<Snake> JohnFlux: wow this is a useful tool
<Snake> haha
<Celeste> hi!
<Snake> Welcome
<Celeste> Does "kubuntu" have a live PLUS installer CD like ubuntu?
<Snake> Celeste: yes, just get the Desktop Kubuntu CD
<Snake> :)
<Celeste> Snake, ok thank you!  Snake may I ask you one more thing?
<Snake> Go for it
<Celeste> thank you
<Snake> Also, no need to ask permission, just ask, and if someone can answer, they will :)
<Celeste> I do have a ubuntu CD here ... I installed it and did a "apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop"  then
<Celeste> "kicker"  -  this is the panel sometimes (3 times a day)  crashes
<Celeste> this is annoying
<Snake> Wow thats bad..
<Celeste> I wanted to know if the same will happen if I download kubuntu itself
<Snake> It shouldn't
<Snake> Kubuntu (especially kicker) is really stable
<Snake> Celeste: it would also depend on what applets you have running
<Celeste> so kubuntu !=  ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop ?
<Celeste> no other applets
<Celeste> well ... a clock
<Imagery> hello, I suddenly got trouble playing video files with xv (which is default), but specifying other outputs like x11 works fine. all players crash I have tried so far crashes with that. X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)?,?% 2 0
<Snake> Celeste: Not exactly, if you do Ubuntu then add kubuntu-desktop, you have lots of gnome applications and gtk librarys taking up space etc, that you wouldnt need if you only got Kubuntu
<Snake> Imagery: I have no idea :( Perhaps some else will
<Celeste> Imagery, also when I am no dev,  it *could* be a good idea to ask in #xorg
<Celeste> Imagery, it seems to be more an xorg based problem
<Imagery> hrm
<Celeste> Snake, so I should download kubuntu ...
<Imagery> I'll try asking there
<Snake> Celeste: if all you want is kubuntu, yepperz
<Snake> Celeste: and it is much more stable than what you describe, 3 times a day is terriable
<Celeste> Snake, what would you say to "toshiba laptop + kubuntu" ?
<Celeste> Snake, following things should work:
<Celeste> 1) the onboard 56K modem
<Celeste> 2) the ehernet card
<Celeste> 3) sound
<Celeste> 4) a USB stick for WLAN
<Celeste> the rest should be ok
<Snake> Celeste: Run the kubuntu desktop cd, see what works and what doesnt, if it works on ubuntu, it will probly more than likely work on kubuntu
<Snake> Celeste: also check this:
<Snake> !laptops
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake
<Snake> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<Celeste> how can I find out what Laptop I have?
<Celeste> i just know its a toshiba
<Snake> Celeste: im not sure what version your running, but you could try to look it up on that first link ubotu spit out
<Celeste> Dapper
<Snake> Celeste: No idea, perhaps check the stickers underneath etc
<Rede> ok, so adept wants me to update my kernel. is everything going to work properly if i do or will i have to reconfigure things?
<Imagery> but even though this "might" be a xorg problem, it was working earlier, and I havent updated xorg
<Rede> like my wifi/nvidia drivers/etc
<Snake> Rede: shouldnt have to reconfigure anything, they are just security pathcs
<Snake> Rede: ehhh wifi MAYBE
<Imagery> it could have happened when I went from mainstream kernel to the K7 kernel
<Rede> even if my wifi installed automatically?
<Rede> or is it just if i manually installed it?
<mart> hey.  can anyone say where to find out more about dapper-backports?
<Snake> Rede: Usually just if you used a program such as ndiswrapper, if your wifi was auto detected then id say your gonna be okay
<mart> what's the policy for stuff going in?
<Snake> mart: what about them?
<Celeste> Snake, thank you for your help
<Imagery> Rede: you might have to install restricted modules
<Snake> Celeste: no problem
<Celeste> last question:  What download server gives me up to 400 KB / sec in Europe ?
<joe__> yay \o. problem one overcome :)
<Rede> awesome, im just feeling lazy and don't want to fight with my computer right now haha :D
<joe__> i have internet :)
<Snake> mart: check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports?highlight=%28backports%29 perhaps?
<crimsun_> mart: it has to build essentially unchanged from the current devel branch, not introduce API/ABI changes, not depend on newer build-dependencies.
<Snake> joe__: congrads!
<Snake> Celeste: I dont know if thats answerable, as it depends on how far you are from the servers
<yogi> Anyone know why 'kcmshell privacy' would behave differently from the kcontrol module of same name??
<mart> crimsun_: "essentially unchanged from the current devel branch" == "must use same packaging scripts as 'edgy'" ?
<crimsun_> mart: within reason, yes.
<mart> ok, makes sense.
<joe__> thanks snake - by crikey has linux changed since i last tried it :) - i have no clue how to do anything now - where can i find a how-to install guide for new drivers and packages and such?
<Snake> ubotu: tell joe about packages
<crimsun_> use Adept to install new packages. You shouldn't have to mess with drivers.
<xjeffx> would anyone care to help me watch embedded wmv files from sites like metacafe.com?
<Snake> ehh
<Snake> joe__: thats not a good factoid
<Snake> ignore it
<Snake> ubotu: tell xjeffx about wmv
<Snake> joe__: well pretty much to install programs/ packages you could use adept (or add/remove programs) and for drivers, just depends what you need, ubotu is a great help as well, if you know what factoids to call
<yogi> Riddell-awa:you home? ;-)
<Snake> I think -awa means away ;D
<yogi> Snake:uh-oh... lol
<LjL> i'm sure it can mean "home" in some language
<Snake> god lots of rejoins and crap.... I wonder if freenode is playing with servers again
<Snake> LjL: tru.dat
<joe__> well i tried to install mp3 support for example but it failed, the xvid update i tried also failed by a different method :S and the firefox browser package wouldn't install either even with root the commands failed
<chess> does kbuntu come with a gui for samba
<LjL> chess: yes
<LjL> i'd rather avoid like the plague, but still
<mart> crimsun_: oh, right.  there's nothing there.  I was expecting to see things like amarok there.
<chess> how do i run it
<LjL> chess: it's under "Internet & Network" in the control panel
<Snake> joe__: why did it fail?
<crimsun_> mart: considering nothing's really in Edgy yet...
<Snake> hehe
<mart> crimsun_: no, it's just the fact that amarok packages have already been built.
<crimsun_> mart: and again, considering they're not in Edgy...
<chess> not there, do i apt-get install ?
<LjL> chess: dunno, i think it's there by default, not absolutely sure though. where have you looked, in System Settings? if so, look in the actual control panel instead
<LjL> chess: (you can start it by running "kcontrol" if you don't have it in your panel)
<Snake> chess: check kcontrol
<chess> ty bud
* Snake pokes joe__ 
<mart> right, so they don't just need to build in edgy, but actually _be_ in edgy.  that's different :)
<kuzmaster> do i need to put anytihng in terminal after changing my boot.lst?
<joe__> different reasons in each case - the firefox one for instance gave a error with privilages when runniing the script
<LjL> kuzmaster: no
<Snake> joe__: what script?
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> thanx
<kuzmaster> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<joe__> installnewfirefox.sh
<kuzmaster> !fat
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kuzmaster
<Snake> joe__: for firefox you can just type "sudo apt-get install firefox" in a terminal, or open up adept and search/install firefox
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<joe__> so as i've downloaded the package already i need to use adept i can't just run the install script?
<crimsun_> mart: none of us who can upload to -backports are terribly eager to; we have lots of stuff flowing into -updates; there's planning for the dev conference in Paris; and well, it's the weekend.
<joe__> or adept runs the script??
<mart> crimsun_: fine, I can use the packages on kubuntu.org.
<crimsun_> mart: yep
<Snake> joe__: you dont need to download anything from any websites or anything. Do this for me, click the kmenu, click add/remove programs, type firefox in the box, then set it to Any Suite and check Unsupported. Volia.
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me how to mount a fat32 drive
<kuzmaster> it is in storage media, but its un-mounterd there
<neoncode> How do you get drop-shadows with kWin without Xgl?
<Snake> joe__: easy eh???
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<LjL> think it also covers FAT, despite the name
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> thanxs
<goldenear> neoncode: with xcompose I guess, but I can't find how to do it
<chess> ty guys vmuch
<Snake> chess: np
<joe__> yup got it - crikey thats easy =) - but it's grayed out and won't select, how do i overcome that
* mart laughs his rear-end off at the Matthias Ettrich recording :)
<Snake> grayed out..
<Snake> hm
<joe__> yup - unselectable
<Snake> hang on
<Snake> joe__: wow thats weird... hmm
<Snake> joe__: did it have you put in your password when you started it?
<MasterEvilAce> anyone have experience with REALVNC?
<Snake> No, sorry
<joe__> yeh - i'll try restart as i had adept open already via system/adept and it's the same app right - could have messed it up
<Snake> joe__: yes that will mess it up, only one program can lock in the /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Snake> joe__: and the add/remove programs thing is just a "dummed down" front end for new comers, its easier than the full adept program
<joe__> drat - still grayed-out
<Snake> 0.o
<Snake> no idea then :(
<Snake> joe__: all I can suggest is perhaps restart the system and try again.. :(
<joe__> also at the bottom it says 937 installed - 937 available does that mean i can't install any new packages?
<Snake> joe__: check this out
<Snake> joe__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto
<Snake> Then try to get firefox
<joe__> doh!!! i just ran the normal adept and it says it's installed?
<joe__> i guess i've messed it up - with trying to do it with the shell commands
<Snake> uh oh
<Snake> joe__: For future refrence, there are 20000 programs in those repos, there will hardly ever be a time when you need to go to a site and install it "windows style"
<Snake> joe__: try this, open a terminal, and sudo apt-get remove firefox, then try to reinstall using add/remove
<joe__> will do - thx for teh help :)
<Imagery> btw, I have another issue though. whenever the kernel update script updates menu.lst (for instance when (un)installing kernels, it sets "root (hd1,0)", but (hd0,0) is actually correct. so I have to change that each time
<kuzmaster> how do i set vlc media play for the defult for all video files?
<Snake> kuzmaster: open konqueror go to settings, configure konquror, then file associations
<Snake> kuzmaster: then select your vid formats, and move VLC up the list
<kuzmaster> ok, thnax
<vincent__> hi, what do you use to retrieve podcasts under kde ?
<Snake> vincent__: Amarok can do that
<vincent__> no opml support
<Snake> :(
<vincent__> so with 76 feeds...
<Snake> Hmm... well thats what I use, I dont really know of any others :-/
<Snake> sorry man
<vincent__> because ipodder and castpodder are a pain
<vincent__> too much utf8 errors
<Snake> vincent__: podracer perhaps?
<vincent__> Snake: I give it a try
<vincent__> seems more reliable
<Snake> :)
<vincent__> castpodder drove me creazy
<jinho326> hi how do I setup my printer in kubuntu?
<haider> jinho326: proberly in systemsettings -> printer
<jinho326> funnything is I dont see it
<jinho326> nm
<jinho326> im an idiot
<Healot> you are?
<jinho326> yep
<jinho326> a bit fat one
<jinho326> thanks though
<newuserAK> i have a toshiba satellite 1105 laptop (4 years old) and am having trouble setting up the wifi card.  when i check KInfoCenter, it says "No PCMCIA controller detected."
<newuserAK> i think this is my problem, and is there any way to fix this?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Healot> newuserAK: take a look at that HCL
<FearMoth> can anyone recommend a good ftp client for kde?
<Healot> newuserAK: all regarding Toshiba preconfigured portable computers
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<joe__> kubuntu has no build in support for mp3s it seems? - what the easiest way to enable mp3s ?
<joe__> if i install lame - will that be enough
<pboilar> Hi !
<pboilar> I'm looking for ATI Driver for a All-In-Wonder 7500
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pboilar> somebody can help me !
<Healot> 9200 or lower is supported by the "ati" driver
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<[Nige] > anyone having luck with the big desktop with ATI?
<pboilar> Everywhere I looking is write that Kubuntu Dapper support ATI but only 8500 and more
<pboilar> If I read DivX or ScreenSaver with OpenGL everything is slow...
<Healot> pboilar: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again
<[Nige] > i am guessing your not running the driver then, but the opensource mesa one
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards >>
<bogo> has anyone here installed Kubuntu 6.06 via the alternative CD ?
<Healot> yes... bogo
<pboilar> is write in comment columns "GRUB hangs if tv is connected(!)"
<bogo> I've just installed it now and it didn't ask me to create a user
<pboilar> It's better for UBuntu to install right driver if i connect and open TV !
<bogo> it has boot up ok and now I'm at the login screen but can't log in
<LeeJunFan> bogo: did you do server install?
<bogo> no
<Healot> he said alternate Cd...
<LeeJunFan> Healot: right, which is where you can do a server install from.
<bogo> I chose the 1st option, which was not server
<bogo> and by the way, I'm at the graphical login (KDM), which doesn't come with the 'server' option
<Healot> yes, that's right bogo
<LeeJunFan> bogo: owell, trying to figure out why at this point isn't as important as getting you logged in :)
<bogo> is there any magic built-in user??
<bogo> I mean, why wouldn't it ask me for a user during install? I actually chose this CD so I could have more control over the installation
<LeeJunFan> bogo: no, you can log in to a failsafe kernel when grub starts up at reboot hit esc.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: I dunno, normally that doesn't happen unless you do the advanced install and accidentally skip that part.
<bogo> hit ESC at the menu or after selecting one of the kernels?
<LeeJunFan> bogo: well if you get the list you don't need to hit esc.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: on systems that don't dual boot you normally don't get a menu list of kernels unless you hit esc first.
<bogo> oh, I see. Now I'm at the Grub menu, should I select the 'recovery mode' ?
<[Nige] > I am back. I can get the big desktop screens to sort of work, the 1st screen is okay, but I cant get over to the 2nd screen
<[Nige] > it seems to be untouchable
<LeeJunFan> bogo: yeah, that should put you into single mode.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: which means you'll be operating as root.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: so then you can create a user with useradd -m -s /bin/bash [username] , and set the password for them as well. Probably also want to add them to default groups.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: with gpasswd
<bogo> what's the '-m' parameter for?
<LeeJunFan> bogo: this is the list of groups: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<LeeJunFan> bogo: -m tells useradd to copy from /etc/skel to the new home dir, things like bashrc and bash_profile.
<bogo> oh ok
<bogo> LeeJunFan: so I do: gpasswd -a user group1 group2 group3 .... ?
<LeeJunFan> bogo: actually I think it may not take multiple groups.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: if you haven't done it already useradd -G [group1,group2,etc...]  should set them up as well.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: yeah, gpasswd manpage doesn't look like multiple groups will work.
<bogo> is there any difference between adm and admin groups ?
<bogo> it complained that there is no admin group
<Healot> why don't ubuntu use the "wheel" group instead?
<LeeJunFan> bogo: now this is getting more interesting by the minute.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: admin is used by sudo setup.
<bogo> oh, so it's a lot worse than I thought
<LeeJunFan> bogo: if you are in grp admin you are able to run sudo.
<LeeJunFan> bogo: yeah, it seems that because it missed setting up the default user it also didn't setup the admin group or sudo permissions stuff.
<Healot> bogo: but the user setup you missed right
<bogo> oh well, I guess I'll try again tomorrow. I thoght: let me quickly install Kubuntu and go to bed. Foolish me
<LeeJunFan> bogo: that's why, because you expected it to be quick and easy, sure fire way to break anything.
<bogo> hehe
<bogo> should have gotten the "User Friendly" version
<LeeJunFan> bogo: I've never had that happen before, and I've done quite a few installs. But I have heard of it happening once or twice before.
<joe__> do i have to use xine for mp3 - there's no addon for amorak?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> !info libextra-codecs
<crimsun_> (libxine-extracodecs)
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<bogo> LeeJunFan: ok then, thanks for the help. Maybe in the morning my brain will be better
<joe__> ok - then but if i use xine packages it will only work in konquerer or a application that supports it - not amarok?
<kuzmaster> where do the superkaramba themes get saved to?
<kuzmaster> when you download them via the program
<joe__> ah cool - amorak can use xine :) - answered my own question :P
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me, how to enable frequency scaling on dapper? im using kernel 2.6.15-25-686 and my centrino cpu just keeps running at 800Mhz - that sucks as i have a 2ghz cpu and everything is so slow. :(
<joe__> libxine-extracodecs says BREAK (install) - what does this mean?
<geneo91> it means it will break your install
<JavaByte> drat! - it's a clean install so what can i do - are there any alternatives
<geneo91> mplayer
<JavaByte> or does i just mean it's unsupported?
<geneo91> no
<JavaByte> it's serious then?
<geneo91> yes
<JavaByte> so mplayer - any good?
<geneo91> best thing there is for linux media player
<JavaByte> i quiet like amorak too :( - i guess i might get it fixed later though
<kwtm> How do I turn off auto-spellchecking in KMail, please?
<geneo91> learn how to spell
<ube> hey guys. is there an osx channel?
<crimsun_> ##osx? No clue.
<ube> i tried that and #osx
<ube> ah found it
<PyroMithrandir> why do some channels start with # and some start with ##?
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me, how to enable frequency scaling on dapper? im using kernel 2.6.15-25-686 and my centrino cpu just keeps running at 800Mhz - that sucks as i have a 2ghz cpu and everything is so slow. :(
<ube> #macosx
<geneo91> ##macosx
<crimsun_> PyroMithrandir: possible official trademark concerns
<Healot> ## for unregistered user if the # channel is locked?
<geneo91> i dunno what happened to freenode but i cant login as my real nick anymore
<n_n_p> that number appears to be the number i dial
<th0m4s> poningru: ping
<tyce> would debian mt package work on ubuntu
<crimsun_> "mt"?
<crimsun_> as in libqt3-mt?
<geneo91> what wrong with ubtuntu mt package
<tyce> I don't see lt listed
<Healot> geneo91: what's wrong with mt packages
<geneo91> it maybe included in another package
<Healot> tyce: try to install such package first, see if any problem comes up?
<tyce> I will try libqt3-mt
<Healot> btw
<Healot> Ubuntu has libqt3-mt package
<h3sp4wn> Linux SCSI tape driver aware magnetic tape control (mt) is what what you need ?
<geneo91> is that for tape drive
<Healot> damn
<Healot> why didn't you tell abotu that in the first place
<poningru> arr?
<Healot> Tape drive
<poningru> th0m4s: pong
<tyce> yes I am trying to get my EXABYTE Tape drive working
<geneo91> hehe i left mine out this round tape drives are kinda obsoleite
<DaSkreech> erov: Hi
<erov> hi
<h3sp4wn> Not really tape drives are the only sensible way of backing up massive amounts of data
<geneo91> for what they cost and as slow as they are usb backup is much better
<h3sp4wn> Storage Tek can restore at 20mb per second yes its expensive but its incomparible
<Healot> geneo91: Tape is used for enterprise.. USB HDDs are lame
<DaSkreech> erov: You can make sudo not ask for a password by editing /etc/sudoers/
<geneo91> man i tell you i dont think mine backup would fit on one tape
<Healot> it would fit
<geneo91> 320 gb
<Healot> 20meters tape could back up like 400GB of data
<JavaByte> whats a dummy package?
<Healot> metapackage JavaByte?
<Healot> dummy package is used for maintainance of obsolete/old packages, I think
<erov> ok, thanks
<JavaByte> ah right - well thats another idea down the pan anyhow - mplayer is BREAK (install) too
<geneo91> wait maybe you got wrong arch
<JavaByte> maybe i should just convert 24gb of mp3s to ogg - looks like the only way to get them to play without BREAK (install)
<geneo91> na use xmms
<arafat> rock on!
<geneo91> i thought you were looking to play videos
<JavaByte> xmp-common is  the main package for that is it?
<geneo91> xmms
<geneo91> should be already installed
<JavaByte> ah yeh but it doesn't work either tried 24 different .avi files and none work - will play mpeg though
<geneo91> you need xmms-smpeg
<JavaByte> uavailable anyhow
<geneo91> then you dont have all repos enabled
<JavaByte> greyed out in add/remove programs and in Adept itself it says BREAK (install)
<geneo91> that stupid thing is worthless
<JavaByte> is that the universe - multiverse thing - i've done that
<Healot> JavaByte: donate your /etc/apt/sources.list file? will you?
<Healot> to pastebin of course
<geneo91> well use apt-get then
<kuzmaster> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<kuzmaster> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<geneo91> nicotine is good also
<jamie> causes cancer though
<geneo91> p2p
<geneo91> causes jail
<Healot> only in America/EU
<JavaByte> wheres paste bin?
<jamie> http://www.pastebin.coom
<jamie> oops
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel! Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting long texts as it does not distrupt the channel. You might also want to install the "webboard" package from Universe.
<jamie> http://www.pastebin.com
<Healot> damn Holland's domain name
<jamie> my internet is painfully slow tonight (road runner, but feeling more like dial up tonight).  Last time I have a problem, the technician had some kind of program on his laptop that analyzed the connection, checked my "levels" and interference
<DaSkreech> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jamie> is there a program like that I can get for my linux box for free?
<Healot> jamie: be a Linux Professional? or join FSF :)
<JavaByte> http://pastebin.com/714199
<nate_> what up sons
<nate_> kubuntu is coo
<Healot> JavaByte: if you a gracious, replace the content of you /etc/apt/sources.list file with this
<nate_> hello is anyone there???
<Healot> http://pastebin.com/714202
<Healot> not one of your sons
<kuzmaster> is it possible to hide the icon to my flash drive on my deskto
<nate_> hehe i was just kiddin
<kuzmaster> desktop**
<kuzmaster> because i have created another shortcut to it in storage devices, with a better icon
<Healot> nate_: you have questions ? though somebody glad to answer
<kuzmaster> so i want to keep the new icon, and get rid of the old
<jamie_> ah, internet dropped off.  Anyway, trying to find a program to perform diagnostics on my cable connection
<Healot> kuzmaster: yes if you rename it with a "." in front of the filename
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<jamie_> anyone heard of such a thing?
<kuzmaster> how do i rename it
<Healot> jamie: no jamie... well yes... contact your ISP if any of those problem occurs?
<kuzmaster> theres no rename option in the contect menu
<JavaByte> totally of topic anyone russian here by any chance know where i can get an English translation of dusk watch?
<Healot> kuzmaster: cd to your Desktop folder
<kuzmaster> ok
<Healot> mv <the original file> .<the original file>
<kuzmaster> helot, thanx
<Healot> e.g. mv "painintheass" ".painintheass"
<Healot> see the dot?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<Healot> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<JavaByte> ok - so why does my list have 36 lines - it's messed up?
<Healot> no/// JavaByte ALOT of comments though
<Healot> commented lines do not affect the file use... just for information
<Healot> JavaByte: do you replace your file with my example yet?
<kuzmaster> healot, do i put the quotations marks in?
<Healot> no
<kuzmaster> ok
<Healot> i used it to separate the example input
<Healot> for clarity they say
<kuzmaster> healot, so it would be... mc SLAX .SLAX
<kuzmaster> healot, to change SLAX, to .SLAX
<Healot> mv
<Healot> not mc :)
<kuzmaster> yeah, i ment that
<kuzmaster> lol
<Healot> yeah like that kuzmaster
<Healot> by default Konq won't list a hidden file
<Healot> so you won't see file with . in front of the filename
<geneo91> i will if you tell to
<geneo91> under view just check show hidden
<kuzmaster> healot, its not working, ill show you want i want to do
<Healot> the icon shows...
<kuzmaster> with a screen shot
<kuzmaster> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5348/desktop36ko.jpg
<kuzmaster> thats what i want to do
<kuzmaster> healot, understand?
<Healot> it's the HAL thing'
<JavaByte> is it safe to try libk3b2-mp3 to see if that will install (for mp3 support)
<kuzmaster> ok......
<Healot> you can either disable HAL
<nate_> i have amd64 and i come across errors when installing the opera package.  does ./configure show me the extra files i need to get to make it work??
<kuzmaster> healot, is there another way?
<Healot> it will popup volume icons automatically, kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> ok, ill do that
<kuzmaster> how?
<Healot> not recommended to disable HAL...
<kuzmaster> why?
<DaSkreech> Hobbler!
<Healot> jsut let it be? easier right?
<kuzmaster> ummm, i would prefer it off, i think
<kuzmaster> i can turn it back on cant i
<kuzmaster> !HAL
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<Healot> btw, disabling HAL would disable the ability to mount volume!
<kuzmaster> *grunts*
<Healot> :)
<Healot> oh
<Healot> you can remove your current user from the HAL group
<kuzmaster> yes, that sounds good
<kuzmaster> i think
<JavaByte> juk is also grayed out?? another idea gone
<Healot> show me your /etc/passwd /etc/group files >> kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> in pastebin?
<Healot> JavaByte: have you update the list with my example? and Fetch+update the list?
<Healot> kuzmaster: sure
<Healot> pastebin
<nate_> lol
<Healot> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<Healot> !gb
<ubotu> Healot: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> nothing for GB
<kuzmaster> heres my psswrd thing http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714223
<JavaByte> Healot: no as you said not to yet - i just thought i'd try it
<inc|freaky> hi all, can someone tell me how to setup a USB printer like Epson Stylus Photo R240 in linux?
<Healot> and /etc/group to...
<Healot> kuzmaster: which is your current user ?
<kuzmaster> and my group thing http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714226
<kuzmaster> im am josh
<kuzmaster> thats the only use i have put on
<Healot> ok, /etc/group please josh
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714226
<geneo91> anyone have any idea why azureus is sucking so much memory and not giving it back
<kuzmaster> healot, got them?
<Healot> admin:x:111:josh  << remove "josh" from this group
<Healot> but that will make you lose the sudo power, josh
<kuzmaster> ?, so i wont be able to use sudo?
<Healot> plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,josh << remove "josh" from this one actually
<Healot> then you won't be a plugdev user  no more
<kuzmaster> so i make it.... plugdev:x:46:haldaemon
<Healot> then no more automatic mounter
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
* Hobbsee waves back at DaSkreech 
<Healot> yes, from plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,josh to plugdev:x:46:haldaemon
<kuzmaster> dose that mean that i have to automaticly mount them?
<kuzmaster> manually, i mean
<JavaByte> Healot: access denied to file sources.list.part
<Healot> yup, since you are no longer in PLugdev group
<kuzmaster> ok
<Healot> JavaByte: prepend sudo
<Healot> sudo <command> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> cdrom:x:24:haldaemon,josh
<Healot> floppy:x:25:haldaemon,josh
<Healot> and from those tooo...
<kuzmaster> hmmmmph
<kuzmaster> do i have to do it to all of those
<geneo91> Hobbsee:  when you kicked me did you screw up my entire freenode account
<Healot> if you like to manually mount volume, josh
<Hobbsee> geneo91: no.  when did i kick you?  and what for?
<Healot> I mean ALL type of disk...
<geneo91> for rm -r /
<kuzmaster> btw, i destroyed my floppy drive with a sledge hammer, so.... yeah, no more floppy drive
<Healot> well, do that then, josh
<kuzmaster> ok
<Healot> but remember you need to mount disk/volume manually, josh
<geneo91> Hobbsee:  i cant login to freenode with my old nick anymore
<Healot> just the three entry "plugdev" "cdrom" "floppy" group entries...
<Healot> leave the rest though
<kuzmaster> ok, done, do i need to re-start kde or put something into terminal now?
<Hobbsee> geneo91: what was the old nick?
<JavaByte> Healot: so i open a command window in kate with the modified file open and use sudo to write the file with some command?
<Mark1412> can anyone help me with amaroK
<geneo91> geneo93
<Hobbsee> geneo91: and what did youget banned for?
<Healot> kuzmaster: logoff and log in back
<DaSkreech> !helpme
<kuzmaster> k
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<geneo91> Hobbsee:  rm -r /
<Healot> yes,,, JAva because most of the files in /etc are own by root
<Hobbsee> geneo91: that was a remove, not a ban...
<thompa> is there a program that will copy my music cds easily so I can listen, burn etc.?
<Hobbsee> geneo91: what error do they give for you not being able to connect?
<Mark1412> how do you upload music to your ipod using amaroK
<Healot> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list >> JavaByte, like that, right thurr
<thompa> will amarok do that
<Mark1412> i heard it will
<geneo91> it just transfers to different nick Hobbsee
<JavaByte> Healot: cool - linux make me feel os thick sometimes :P
<thompa> my cds are all scratched up I want to copy them like itunes
<geneo91> Hobbsee:  its like i'm still loged in
<Hobbsee> geneo91: is that nick registered at all?
<Healot> does anybody hate HAL?
<geneo91> yes it was
<Hobbsee> geneo91: ghost it
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<JavaByte> <--- never knew what sudo did till 2006-06-17@3:43am
<ubotu> from memory, ghost is type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<Healot> Java, nothing comes easy
<thompa> when i put a cd in , i have extract and encode, but its audicreator
<thompa> maybe there is an amarok channel
<geneo91> Hobbsee:  thanks
<Hobbsee> geneo91: not a problem, did it work?
<geneo91> didn't try yet
<Healot> geneo91: since when you start joining IRC?
<geneo91> oh a few years ago
<Healot> okay
<Healot> familiar with nickserv or its command?
<geneo91> onlky to indentify
<Healot> oh
<DaSkreech> thompa: Konquror will do that
<DaSkreech> Mark1412: It should have a devices tab
<JavaByte> YAY \o, i worked SUDO !!!!
<geneo91> i know there was something going on with freenode the other day saying to use chat.freenode instead of irc.freenode
<geneo91> some spam bot or something
<Healot> JavaByte: now I guess you can update the sources.list file
<JavaByte> done :)
<thompa> DaSkreech: it will? ok ill try that
<Hobbsee> geneo91: yeah, there are yet more spammers on the network
<Hobbsee> geneo91: try it now, if you want - just use the syntax in !ghost
<DaSkreech> thompa: type audiocd:/ in the address bar
<DaSkreech> Tell me what you get :-)
<geneo91>  NickServ: (notice) [geneo93]  has been killed
<geneo93> geneo91: works now
<Hobbsee> geneo91: yeah
<Hobbsee> so just /nick geneo93
<kuzmaster> how do i delete a file as root?
<thompa> DaSkreech: I got cds all over the place, getting damaged and stuff and just want to have them safe
<Hobbsee> kuzmaster: sudo rm filename, but be careful with it
<kuzmaster> ok, thnax
<Hobbsee> geneo93: there you go :)
<thompa> someone in amarok channel said i should try grip
<Healot> hey josh, how's the HAL thing going?
<geneo93> well i dunno why it didn't disconnect me for 3 days
<DaSkreech> thompa: Well if you have a DVD burner or Hard drive space i would suggest copying the FLAC folder in Konqueror
<kuzmaster> is deleting a file the same as a folder?
<Healot> kuzmaster: try rm <a directory>
<Healot> see what you'll got
<kuzmaster> ok
<Healot> e.g. rm etc
<kuzmaster> Healot, i got this...rm: cannot remove `Backups': Is a directory
<Healot> yea
<Healot> different isn't it?
<kuzmaster> yesss.....
<Healot> man rmdir >> kuzmaster
<kuzmaster> thanx
<Healot> by the way you can use rm -rf to remove directories and files resursively
<kuzmaster> ok
<JavaByte> there's upgrade now should i?
<Healot> JavaByte: up to you
<kuzmaster> is it possible to change the icon for devices that are automaticly mounter?
<inc|freaky> hi all - can someone help me getting cpu frequency to work? im on a Amilo M 1437G with a centrino 2ghz cpu which keeps running at 800mhz and powernowd starts with the error: frequencyscaling not supported
<kuzmaster> mounted**
<Healot> inc|freaky: isntall 686 kernel instead
<Healot> linux-686
<thompa> DaSkreech: ok thanks,
<inc|freaky> im using 686 kernel and tried 386 too
<thompa> whats the flak folder?
<thompa> or flac
<Healot> inc|freaky: CPU is a P4 Centrino?
<geneo93> !flac
<DaSkreech> You typed in audiocd:/
<ubotu> geneo93: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DaSkreech> ?
<inc|freaky> Healot: yea
<thompa> just a sce
<DaSkreech> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. This page's intent is to enable you to play most non-free media formats that are not DRM encoded. Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats.
<DaSkreech> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<geneo93> flac is mp3 type lossless though
<DaSkreech> Ah there we go :)
<DaSkreech> That last link
<thompa> i typed audiocd:/ got error
<thompa> but audio cd is on desktop
<kuzmaster> is it possible to change the icon for devices that are automaticly mounted?
<thompa> its media:/hdd
<DaSkreech> thompa: You have a Cd in the tray I take it? :-)
<thompa> i just clicked on it and it opens so in Konqueror
<Healot> inc|freaky: is the SpeedStep enabled in BIOS?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i'm wondering if anyone can help me get on my home network
<inc|freaky> i cant enable or disable it in the BIOS, in windows it works fine
<thompa> DaSkreech: right i see the flac folder
<inc|freaky> @ Healot
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i know i need samba... but i cant figure out how to get it to work >.>
<Healot> that's mean, it's automatic... nvm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > even after reading the wiki
<DaSkreech> Right if you jsut drag that to somewhere you have just ripped the CD in FLAC :0
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Drag the MP3 folder you rip it in MP3
<inc|freaky> Healot: it isnt it just doesnt scale up i keep running at 800mhz
<DaSkreech> Etc for ogg, wav
<thompa> DaSkreech: and can i play those and burn to cd later when my original is broke
<thompa> ok
<DaSkreech> thompa: yup yup yup
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> im not new to linux, but cleaning house of cd mess
<Healot> your portable computer manufacturer, inc|freaky?
<thompa> i got an ipod and dont even use it for music just files
<DaSkreech> Dependent on your tastes you can burn those now and squirell away your originals or keep those somewhere safe (and doubly backed up) then burn them whenever
<inc|freaky> Healot: Fujitsu Siemens
<JavaByte> ok thanks for  the help Healot - i'm going for a reboot after the full update
<DaSkreech> thompa: Well If you listen to music a lot use  the FLAC folder otherwise ogg is plenty good
<erov> DaSkreech: what exactly should I do to sudoers
<DaSkreech> erov: man sudoers
<DaSkreech> erov: Then press /nopasswd
<DaSkreech> and press enter
<thompa> if each cd has a flac folder, i wonder if i need to create seperate album folders
<DaSkreech> thompa: erm.. I think you would
<DaSkreech> It is a bit messy in that respect
<geneo93> i guess ubuntu dont support my dual xeon machine
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsFujitsu >> inc|freaky, but don't see anything about speedstep that wont scale
<inc|freaky> :((
<thompa> DaSkreech: i was thinking amarok instead to copy, cause it organizes
<DaSkreech> thompa: yeah That works
<Cornellius> mmm amaroK
<Cornellius> Such a wonderfull app.
<DaSkreech> Though you can rip everything to one folder using drag and drop then organize it en masse with Amarok
<DaSkreech> Well Amarok 1.4
<DaSkreech> I don't know if you have that one
<Healot> inc|freaky: i don't if you can do this, if there is any way to disable SpeedStep...
<thompa> that sounds good, that way i dont have to think
<inc|freaky> im havint the problem since a few months now and hoped that it will have been fixed when dapper was released but it wasnt
<DaSkreech> Cornellius: Yup and I got brainz working too!!
<Cornellius> Niiice
<inc|freaky> my problem is, that i cant enable it and so it keeps running at only 800mhz
<inc|freaky> Healot: thx :)
<Healot> inc|freaky: same problem with Breezy?
<inc|freaky> i dont remember ;)
<inc|freaky> or betteR: i dont know
<Healot> hehe
<geneo93> inc|freaky:  are you upto date
<inc|freaky> i upgraded to dapper a few days after i upgraded ;D
<inc|freaky> geneo93: yes
<geneo93> today
<inc|freaky> the first thing i do when booting into linux is looking for upgrades ;P
<geneo93> i think yesterday was kernel update
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/FujitsuAmiloM1437G?highlight=%28CPU%29%7C%28Scaling%29 >> read this
<inc|freaky> yea i have the newest kernel installed
<inc|freaky> i tried 386 and 686 both dont support cpu frequency scaling
<inc|freaky> :(
<Healot> it should scale...
<inc|freaky> it doesnt :(
<inc|freaky> when restarting powernowd it says; * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<geneo93> maybe i dont need more
<Healot> inc|freaky: here say... do you have the liveCD?
<Healot> try to boot from it, see if the CPU scale properly?
<inc|freaky> no :(
<inc|freaky> dont have it
<Healot> well, get it then :)
<Healot> you installed from alternate or liveCD?
<inc|freaky> alternate
<Healot> btw, did you boot with the 686 kernel?
<inc|freaky> else i would have a live cd ;)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > eh
<inc|freaky> Healot: yea i tried both
<[Evil] [Ernie] > if i go to edit a conf file
<Healot> i suggest you have the liveCD, to do the trouble shooting...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how do i become root to save the file?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i damn well forgot
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ..>
<[Evil] [Ernie] > >.>
<Hawkwind> [Evil] [Ernie] : sudo
<Healot> sudo first... [Evil] [Ernie] 
<[Evil] [Ernie] > sudo then the filename?
<Healot> sudo -i
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you!
<Healot> if you hate entering password all the time
<[Evil] [Ernie] > without the -i it just said file wasnt there
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<inc|freaky> ok but if it works with the livecd, how can i make it work on this installation?
<Healot> inc|freaky: isntall from the LiveCD then...
<inc|freaky> i dont want to reinstall
<Healot> my suggestion is that...
<[Evil] [Ernie] > actually
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it still says file isnt there
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<inc|freaky> :\
<Healot> well, you wouldn;t know if it works or not right?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > even though it is clearly shown on "ls" command
<Healot> [Evil] [Ernie] : what file?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > trying to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Healot> ls /etc/samba/smb.conf >> what's the result of that?
<Hawkwind> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<inc|freaky> Healot: ill download the livecd and try it ;)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > nevermind if you right click on a file and choose the Action menu
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it gives you the option to edit as root
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you for the cmds though i will keep them in mind if i need them in the future =o
<Healot> inc|freaky: if it taht won't work to... look up for BIOS update though...
<inc|freaky> ok
<inc|freaky> thankyou :)
<Healot> how old is your portable computer?
<inc|freaky> i have it sice last christmas
<Healot> like 6 months huh
<inc|freaky> yea but the model is out 2 more months or smth ;)
<Healot> heh
<Healot> early release?
<Healot> damn Japanese portable computers
<Healot> nope no BIOS update for that pc
<geneo93> chinese you mean
<Healot> well the brand is Japanese, made in China i believe
<geneo93> yeah
<inc|freaky> Healot: hm?
<Healot> i wish I bought American brand PC
<inc|freaky> ;p
<Healot> well... American brand it is, but China made still
<geneo93> Healot:  none are made here though
<Healot> I can see that
<geneo93> build your own is best way
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> for desktop, but I am bad with portables
<zodo> Hi folks.  I'm in the midst of troubleshooting slow transfer speeds over my internal network...and I've traced it back (with ethereal) to copious numbers of packets with incorrect checksums coming from my main machine.  It uses a Marvell Lan interface on an ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe.  Has anyone encountered this before/any tips?  I only see this behavior under dapper.
<Healot> bad frames?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<inc|freaky> i just ordered 10 kubuntu cds from shipit :D
<neoncode> How do I change my kmenu Icon without changeing my entire icon theme?
<Healot> lsmod for us, zodo...
<Healot> paste the output at pastebin.com
<zodo> Alrighty.  One sec.
<Healot> zodo: using the latest stable Dapper?
<zodo> Yep.
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone use RealVNC? can't connect to my windows host
<zodo> Ok, it's up.
<thompa> DaSkreech: Hi, I want to ask, why not to copy ogg vorbis instad of flac?
<erov> is it good to fill a partition full of /dev/zero before giving it away ? :p
<Healot> MasterEvilAce: did you select RDPv5 protocol?
<DaSkreech> thompa: ogg is what is called lossy compression
<DaSkreech> FLAC is lossless
<MasterEvilAce> Realot: where would i do that at?
<Healot> the URL... zodo?
<zodo> Oh, shoot, sorry.
<DaSkreech> Which means that FLAC can truthfully be turned back into your original CD
<zodo> Spaced. http://pastebin.com/714268
<Healot> on the vnc client... you should see the Protocol listbox
<inc|freaky> which one is the liveCD? the desktop CD image?
<zodo> I've never used pastebin.com, frankly. :)
<Healot> inc|freaky: yes the desktop iso
<thompa> DaSkreech: great
<inc|freaky> awkay, thx :D
<thompa> thanks again for the tips
<DaSkreech> thompa: ogg is like MP3 in that it is small and useful but you will lose information so that your Original CD can never be replicated
<Healot> sk98lin fo Marvell right
<thompa> ok
<Healot> zodo: from the list of HCL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards >> it doesn't indicate any problem
<zodo> Yeah, that's the one.
<MasterEvilAce> Healot: i don't see a protocol choice anywhere.. encryption and encoding is all i see
<thompa> im just copying the flac folders, even overwrite is ok, then scan folder with amarok, seems to work fine
<Healot> a built in?
<Healot> RealVNC client right?
<DaSkreech> thompa: You can get close.. but not quite your CD
<DaSkreech> Can I get a visual network tool?
<MasterEvilAce> downloaded RealVNC directly from their site, and i run vncviewer
<MasterEvilAce> stuff comes up and it says Aborted
<MasterEvilAce> after i try to connect
<Healot> MasterEvilAce: try to use the vnc client taht comes with ubuntu?
<MasterEvilAce> will that connect to RealVNC?
<Healot> any VNC client would do, but I suggest the one on ubuntu repos
<Healot> just choose one...
<Healot> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: (VNC server which uses your current X11 session), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.7.1-5 (dapper), Packaged size: 318 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<kuzmaster> theres no one on the grub channel, so ill ask here
<kuzmaster> how do i put windows xp pro in my grub list
<kuzmaster> does anyone know how?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmph
<DaSkreech> kuzmaster: I think that's in the FAQ on the Grub site
<DaSkreech> .o0(Could be wrong though)
<kuzmaster> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194216
<kuzmaster> thanx
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: First hit on google :P
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> i was just about to look at my search there
<kuzmaster> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<geneo93> Hawkwind still around heh
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<Hawkwind> kuzmaster: That one seems better
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I'm here to stay :)
<geneo93> cool
<geneo93> are you learning debs yet
<kuzmaster> ok thanx, how do u run runlime.sh, how it says in !limewire
<geneo93> sh runline.sh
<kuzmaster> k, thanx
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I've built a couple so far.  I built xchat-2.6.4 the day it was released and it seems it's still not available anywhere for Kubuntu
<geneo93> really
<geneo93> even in debian testing
<Hawkwind> geneo93: It might be available for Kubuntu now.  Haven't looked in the past 2 days or so
<geneo93> Hawkwind still haven't got mdk to work with xorg 7.1 even with nv driver
<Hawkwind> I still haven't switched this box over from Mandriva yet.  But it's coming soon
<geneo93> well ubuntu doesn't support this dual xeon box to well
<rodrigo> hi
* DaSkreech holds up the Hi sign
<kuzmaster> can some please have a look at my menu.lst, and tell me how to put windows xp into there. i have followed numerous guide on the internet, and none of then have worked
<kuzmaster> heres my menu.lst http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714314
<kuzmaster> can somone please look at at and tell me what im doing wrong
<kuzmaster> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<kuzmaster> please
<kuzmaster> anyone?
<kuzmaster> and one at all?
<kuzmaster> can some please have a look at my menu.lst, and tell me how to put windows xp into there. i have followed numerous guide on the internet, and none of then have worked
<kuzmaster>  heres my menu.lst http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714314
<kuzmaster> can somone please look at at and tell me what im doing wrong
<kuzmaster> ingmar^_, can you help me?
<kuzmaster> gapzzu, can you help me?
<crimsun_> kuzmaster: it's completely unclear as to what drive and partition actually contains Windows
<gapzzu> hola saludos
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> my master contains windows
<crimsun_> kuzmaster: that's unclear
<crimsun_> primary master? secondary/tertiary/.../ master?
<gapzzu> hola no hablas espanol
<kuzmaster> ummmm, dont no
<crimsun_> gapzzu: #kubuntu-es
<kuzmaster> i might a a pic some where
<kuzmaster> hang no
<kuzmaster> on
<kuzmaster> yeah i do, ill just upload it
<geneo93> kuzmaster:  can you mount that drive
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2509/disk22cw.jpg
<kuzmaster> there
<kuzmaster> kubuntu is on hd(1,0)
<kuzmaster> and im pretty sure that windows is on hd(0,0)
<poimen> someone knows anice good adicting game for linux and windows ?
<geneo93> fdisk -l
<geneo93> poimen:  what sort of game
<crimsun_> after the fdisk, move that entire Windows stanza below the ### END DEBIAN ... line
<jerry> hi
<kuzmaster> ok
<kuzmaster> so i go fdisk -l in terminal, then move that stanza down
<erov> wolfenstein enemy territory? :p
<kuzmaster> sudo fdisk -l?
<geneo93> you need to use sudo
<kuzmaster> k
<kuzmaster> do you want my out put of fdisk -l?
<crimsun_> yes
<jerry> is there any way to start two kubuntus?
<geneo93> haha
<crimsun_> jerry: ?
<jerry> like if I want to log in on one account and one on another
<kuzmaster> geneo93, do you want my out put of fdisk -l?
<jerry> I have multiple users
<jerry> I have a question
<crimsun_> jerry: do you mean two different concurrent users in the same Kubuntu install? Sure.
<geneo93> kuzmaster:  yes
<kuzmaster> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714330
<kuzmaster> there
<jerry> I'm trying to play runescape but the mouse dosen't work
<jerry> and it runs on java
<kuzmaster> *cough* runescap sucks *cough*
<jerry> well I have a high goldmaking character
<kuzmaster> yesss.........
<jerry> i have to make money
<jerry> or my children will go hungry :(
<kuzmaster> ok......
<jerry> they won't be happy
<geneo93> kuzmaster:  looks like its slave drive
<jerry> there's no way to play music on the pc speakers is there
<crimsun_> heh, looks like someone has been manually editing the automagic part (which gets wiped out and redone automatically0
<crimsun_> )
<jerry> I just seem to recal having a computer that played sounds on the speaker itself, the one that makes the beeps
<jerry> oh awesome I got the mouse to work
<kuzmaster> what looks like a slave drive?
<kuzmaster> btw, im using cable select
<geneo93> then you dont have winxp as master then
<crimsun_> kuzmaster: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714333
<jerry> I got a question
<jerry> Is there any way to get rid of banner ads?
<kuzmaster> hmmm, ill look
<kuzmaster> geneo93, but theres a problem with that
<kuzmaster> my kubuntu is on hd(1,0)
<kuzmaster> thats wat it says it the menu.lst
<loanwolf> ? my screensavers will work when i click the test button...but they wont come on when there supose to
<crimsun_> kuzmaster: your menu.lst will be regenerated, and it's wrong currently
<geneo93> kuzmaster:  xp might takeover again then grub wont be there anymore
<kuzmaster> well, ill put that thing at the end now
<crimsun_> kuzmaster: erase what's currently (according to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714314) lines 145-149
<geneo93> i dont trust xp at all had it for two weeks and it was gone forever
<jerry> I have a question
<kuzmaster> ok
<jerry> I have a very basic windows application that telnets to a server to play a mmorpg. Is there anyway to run that on linux?
<kuzmaster> wine
<kuzmaster> jerry, you will need to install wine
<kuzmaster> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<jerry> or maybe because all I have to do is cypher text that begins with "gangchat" into a different window. Is there anything like that for linux?
<jerry> like someone will say in a telnet session, gangchat "Hi" and all I want to do is cypher that text that began with gangchat into a seperate window
<IsDis4Me> hello
<IsDis4Me> I need help
<loanwolf> ? screensavers work with test button...but if i set them to start in 1 min..5 mon or so on..they dont come on..anyone have any idea's
<IsDis4Me> how do I add ubuntu PLF to my kubuntu installation
<kuzmaster> ill test it now
<jerry> I have a question
<IsDis4Me> I want w32codecs so that I can watch all media types
<noiesmo> hello is there someway I can password protect folders in my home directory
<jerry> is there any good reading material most perfered in paperback or hardcover book format that someone new to ubuntu can read and refrence
<geneo93> you could mark them as root
<loanwolf> IsDis4Me, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  ....win32codecs down by the bottom
<IsDis4Me> thanks
<loanwolf> no prob...i spent all day yesterday trying to find them
<loanwolf> anyone know how to get screen savers to work
<kuzmaster> it diddnt work
<kuzmaster> the windows enrty wasnt ther
<kuzmaster> there*
<kuzmaster> is there a way to auto-detect all os's and put them into the grub menu?
<kuzmaster> is there?
<geneo93> i've never used cable select before so i dont know
<kuzmaster> well, is there?
<kuzmaster> is there anyone here?
<geneo93> if it didn't when install did grub no
<kuzmaster> it did do it when i installed grub
<geneo93> you need to mark one of the drives as master
<kuzmaster> but scince then ive installed more hard drives
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, sudo update-grub
<kuzmaster> ok, thnax
<loanwolf> ??? my ScreenSavers work if i click the test buttom for each one...but how ever much time i give them 5 min or 10 min..they dont come on..any idea's
<kuzmaster> should sudo update-grub add windows xp to the list?
<kkathman> evening folks :)
<noiesmo> kuzmaster, think so
<DaSkreech> poimen: Hider!!!
<DaSkreech> hi kkathman
<kkathman> howdy DaSkreech :)
<noiesmo> loanwolf, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf see if    Option          "DPMS" is under Section "Monitor"
<kkathman> heya Snake :)
<Snake> kkathman: hi
<poimen> DaSkreech : hum?
* DaSkreech had a watch on lnxkde 
* poimen is lnxKDE
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> That's why you are a hider! :)
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
* poimen is asking him self why DaSkreech knows
<poimen> I just wanted to change nick names but I dont know why freenode says I dont own the nick name I registered
<DaSkreech> Cause I'm with the SUKAGoHP
* poimen is asking him self what is SUKAGoHP
<poimen> DaSkreech : I am ok :) you?
<DaSkreech> Secret Underground Know All... wait. I can't tell you that!!
<poimen> lol
<DaSkreech> I'm chilling. Listening to Bob saget rap
<jtinney> Hm, lol, of all the days that EvilIdler is not in this room.
<poimen> DaSkreech : I am watching Every one loves raymond :)
<DaSkreech> poimen: Gave up on KDE4?
<jtinney> Would anyone happen to have a initrd-386 image that will run on an AMD Athlon XP 2600 with a GeForce Ti4200
<poimen> DaSkreech no... but I doing some changes to all my partitions  Right now I am in a freash kubuntu install
<poimen> :)
<DaSkreech> Ah. Going to try and keep a KDE4 and a KDE stable?
<poimen> this new install is for KDE 3.5.3
<poimen> it is on a ext3 17gig partition
<poimen> going to make a 10 gig partition to install KDE unstable in it
<DaSkreech> ok
<poimen> and dont screwup my stable kubuntu system :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm .. I dont know
<DaSkreech> So you have two installs?
<poimen> then I will burn all my 120 gig of things on my media partition and will make it a 224GIG partition  (10 for experimental things) 15 for kubuntu stable)  I have a 250GIG HD
<poimen> yep gona have 2 installs
<DaSkreech> one with KDE3.5 and one with no WindowManager/DE?
<linux_galore> hmm kde-apps.org and kde-look.org have lost a style sheet by the looks
<linux_galore> the middle of the page is blank
<poimen> right now I just have this one with KDE 3.5.3 but gona install a secound one tomorow as soon I get from work
<DaSkreech> :-)
<poimen> I just did this freesh install
<poimen> I was using xchat
* DaSkreech has your blog RSsed now
<poimen> in my old install
<poimen> RSsed ?
<poimen> now I am using konversation
<poimen> still I dont know why I kind of like xchat more
<poimen> but what to stick with QT apps
<chavo> linux_galore, the middle is there just scroll down
<poimen> :)
<geneo93> poimen:  kopete works with irc
<DaSkreech> RSS
<poimen> I am not prety sure what is RSS lol
<poimen> geneo93 gona try it right away
<poimen> :)
<poimen> brb
<linux_galore> chavo: very broken
<chavo> yes
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Kopete :(
<geneo93> no like
<chavo> all those sites are broken, kde-apps ,gnome-look ,etc
<geneo93> i use gaim
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Hooray!! :)
<butler> how to open this file ? avg71flm-r28-a0757.i386.rpm
<geneo93> have always used it dont really care if i have a few gtk things around
<lnxkde> ...
<lnxkde> It says I am in #kubuntu
<lnxkde> but I dont see eny nicknames just mine and horizon and I also see the topic
<DaSkreech> ok
<chavo> lnxkde, you can change the theme so it looks more like xchat or w/e
<lnxkde> ok
<ChefWill> :(
<ChefWill> why wont kubuntu load my digital camera images
<ChefWill> when it mounts it just shows a folder w/ name of camera
<poimen> hi
<poimen> now I am on kopete :)
<poimen> kopete 0.12 :D
<ChefWill> how the heck do you transfer images from digital camera?
<PyroMithrandir> I use digiKam
<DeadS0ul> digital cameras are basically usb mass storage now =D
<jerry_> I have a question
<ChefWill> ah nice app PyroMithrandir thanks
<PyroMithrandir> welcome :)
<jerry_> My road runner internet modem was going from all lights on to just the online and sending light on and my internet was down just awhile ago
<PyroMithrandir> you still haven't asked your question
<jerry_> can anyone tell me of a good place to find topics on criminal justice?
<geneo93> google
<KaiserSuse> jerry_: you could try apt-get? ;p
<jerry_> what's apt-get?
<geneo93> hehe
<jerry_> My internet is just going down
<jerry_> well I'm new at this
<jerry_> my internet has down syndrom
<geneo93> jerry_:  you want irc channel
<jerry_> nooo I'm trying to find information on the web on criminal justice subjects
<jerry_> oh boy
<jerry_> did that go through?
<geneo93> http://www.internationalcollege.edu/irc/irclegallinks.htm
<DaSkreech> poimen: Where did you get the 0.12 deb?
<infidel_> I'm new to linux, can someone guide me through the steps to install the xorg11 package for Kubuntu 6.06?
<poimen> DaSkreech : buahahahaha that is a secret :D
<poimen> na, I will give it to you in asec
<poimen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190273  <--- that before you install it
<DaSkreech> Well SUKAGoHP will see about that!!!!
<infidel_> thanks poimen, I'll look into it
<steph__> hi i have dapper and my usb are not automounting (that worked under breezy)
<poimen> and the one that I am using is the last one, the direct link for the deb I am using is this  http://www.dpcontrol.it/debpkgs/kopete_3.5.3-ubuntu0_i386.deb
<poimen> infidel_ :)
<infidel_> poimen: sorry no that's not what I'm looking for... :P
<poimen> DaSkreech I works like charm :)
<poimen> infidel_ :)
<DaSkreech> It says that it breaks stuff
<infidel_> <---- total linux newbie, can someone tell me how to install SuperKaramba on Kubuntu 6.06?
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  with dpkg
<DaSkreech> infidel_: Can You open Adept?
<steph__> apt-get install superkaramba
<poimen> infidel : sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<infidel_> I'll try that code first
<geneo93> DaSkreech:  dpkg -i blah.deb
<infidel_> DaSkreech: I opened Adept, now what?
<DaSkreech> ok in the filter type what ever you are looking for
<geneo93> infidel_:  use terminal
<poimen> DaSkreech   sudo dpkg -i kopete.012hsfkjhf.deb
<DaSkreech> Yeah ok :-)
<infidel_> geneo93: I am on terminal, what should I type?
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<steph__> infidel : sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<poimen> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<geneo93> echo
<chavo> echo
<steph__> :D
<infidel_> steph_:  terminal gives me the following: E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<geneo93> would you guys come to work with me and when the boss calls answer for me
<poimen> infidel_ ok time for some sources.list changes :D
<geneo93> poimen:  i would have him install synaotic
<steph__> looks like your sources don't contains multiverse
<geneo93> synnaptic
<infidel_> I am so confused... :P
<steph__> infidel : do a kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<infidel_> k
<geneo93> just relax
<poimen> well.. I will keep quiet I am old fashioned konsole based installer :D
<infidel_> I am relaxed :) I love linux but I am a total newbie
<steph__> and on those ttwo lines add :
<steph__> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<steph__> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<geneo93> you wont learn it in five minutes if you have everything done for you
<steph__> (just add multiverse after universe)
<steph__> then do a sudo apt-get update
<steph__> and sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install kde will install all of kde
<steph__> geneo93 : except superkaramba it's not in the universe repo
<geneo93> well he needs multiverse
<steph__> yep
<steph__> infidel still here
<infidel_> yes, every moment.
<geneo93> i was just saying if you want all of kde
<steph__> oh ok
<poimen> he died trying to figureout how to install superkaramba
<poimen> :P
<steph__> infidel : so did you try N
<Lynoure> Hello :)
<DaSkreech> Can I get a visual network indicator?
<infidel_> steph_: what's N?
<geneo93> netapplet you mean
<steph__> sorry N was ?
<steph__> i said did you try was i say above?
<infidel_> trying it now :P
<steph__> da screetch : did you try the kde applet?
<MasterEvilAce> Argh! i still can't get RealVNC (or any VNC for that matter) to connect to my windows server. I keep getting "Aborted" or some weird security message (depending onthe client)
<MasterEvilAce> i can't figure it out
<geneo93> DaSkreech: use knetdockapp
<infidel_> steph_: it updated some stuff and last line says Setting Up superkaramba.... now what
<steph__> just alt+F2 and type superkaramba
<steph__> so that kde load it each time
<steph__> and you'll have to get theme
<infidel_> steph_: Thank you very much! :)
<Lynoure> Does kpilot work fine for other people? It used to work for me only once for each boot, now I don't get it to synch at all.
<geneo93> python at its best
<steph__> infidel -> cool you can get the weather on your desktop now
<geneo93> you can with kweather also
<steph__> so.... anyone for my automounting stuff?
<infidel_> steph_: haha yeah always wanted that
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<steph__> infidel : i have a hudge trash icon on my desktop that's cool :D (just eye candy in fact) but superkaramba has cool theme
<steph__> not mount ----> automount
<steph__> under breezy when i plugged an usb device it automount not under dapper
<steph__> :(
<geneo93> steph__:  mine works just fine
<steph__> geneo : you mean that when you plugg you usb it show you the mounted icon on the desktop?
<geneo93> yes
<steph__> damned i'm damned :D
<steph__> i've installed dapper on three different computer and it didn't
<geneo93> i used dvd to install with text
<steph__> i did it with dist-upgrade then a fresh install text-mode(CD)
<geneo93> and it even got kernel right the first time
<steph__> which kernel have you?
<geneo93> not 386 like with cd
<steph__> ?
<geneo93> Linux kubuntu 2.6.15-25-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:34:19 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<steph__> i think i'll have to right click->mount ..... it will be  a real change for my grand mother :D
<steph__> i have Linux kubuntu 2.6.15-25-386 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 14 11:25:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lynoure> Does anyone use kpilot? (I guess not)
<steph__> you're under AmD?
<steph__> lynoure : not me
<geneo93> no dual xeon p4's
<geneo93> with ht
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Interesting :)
<steph__> geneo : waow that must be pretty fast
<geneo93> says i have 8 pocessors
<steph__> 8-D
<geneo93> duh
<geneo93> that reminds me i have to get rid of splash at boot
<steph__> why it's just a flash at boot :D?
<geneo93> ah it takes time to do that crap
<geneo93> who needs eye candy
<steph__> infidel_ needs
<MasterEvilAce> omg does ANYONE know how to make vncviewer connect to a windows machine and actually WORK???
<steph__> MASTER : i'm doing it eveyday without pb
<geneo93> MasterEvilAce:  just take sledgehammer to windows box
<MasterEvilAce> it's not windows box, incidentally
<MasterEvilAce> it's definitely linux
<steph__> hey?
<geneo93> MasterEvilAce: omg does ANYONE know how to make vncviewer connect to a windows machine and actually WORK???
<MasterEvilAce> geneo93: yeah? my windows machine is hosting fine. i actually have someone else connected to me right now.
<MasterEvilAce> I just need to be able to connect to them, pref. from my linux computer
<MasterEvilAce> i can connect to them from my windows box
<steph__> what's the error?
<MasterEvilAce> I get "Aborted" after it says some info such as Connected to IP / using RFB protocol version 4
<MasterEvilAce> i've installed a few diff clients and some of the others gave a security warning.. too many security somethings..
<Lynoure> MasterEvilAce: Which vnc server you use in the windows box? Are you using the client of the same? I bet there are some nonstandard vnc software out there.
<MasterEvilAce> both are RealVNC
<geneo93> windows in non standard
<MasterEvilAce> newest version on both
<poimen> well my time to sleep have come :D
<MasterEvilAce> geneo93: you're not helping anyone, thanks
<poimen> see you all tomorow :D God bless you all
<steph__> master : geneo is helping / trying to understand
<MasterEvilAce> steph__: if he is, i apologize. but he surely seems to be bashing windows constantly, when i can receive and connect on my windows box
<geneo93> poimen:  same to you
<poimen> bye
<geneo93> MasterEvilAce:  i just haven;t used any M$ stuff since 99
<steph__> ok time for me to live it's day time :D
<geneo93> hehe
<geneo93> 3 am here
<steph__> 9 am in france :D
<Lynoure> MasterEvilAce: Sounds, in general that is this more a RealVNC problem (realvnc does not seem to exist in kubuntu), than kubuntu problem. Might be that their people can help you better
<geneo93> yeah wish i was there
<steph__> where are you from?
<geneo93> ohio usa
<Lynoure> MasterEvilAce: see http://realvnc.com/cgi-bin/support-faq.cgi
<steph__> wish i was there :D
<geneo93> na you dont hot and muggy
<steph__> ok bye everyone have a nice day/night
<pharmakom> In firefox 1.5.4 I can play flash videos but I get no sound. Has anyone had experience?
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<MasterEvilAce> I I installed xvncviewer just to try it.. and it connected right up. i don't understand. the install must have added something that wasn't there before. thanks god it works now.. taken way too much time on that problem
<geneo93> macros
<geneo93> time to go
<Lynoure> MasterEvilAce: You can probably contact RealVNC company to report a bug if you wish. I'm glad you got vnc working, and kind of glad it happened with open software :)
<subtle> kubuntu is good.
<Lynoure> subtle: I would agree but kpilot being broken kind of colours it for me :(
<subtle> i'd offer assistance if i was capable of it - i'm still a bit of a linux newbie =P
<jerry_> hi
<Lynoure> ...as I pretty much live with my palm pilot and the kpilot problems mades it much harder to back it up
<Lynoure> subtle: when I have time/focus I will unleash strace at it, I think. So all hope is not lost :)
<subtle> I certainly wish you the best with that! I'm off to sleep though - have a good night
<Lynoure> Good night!
<Rede> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, a term to describe wireless networks (also known as 802.11a/b/g/n). For help getting it set up in Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Lynoure> I'm like trying to get rid of my filler sounds, so it is like funny to hear a bot using some =)
<Rede> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Rede> there we go
<icheyne> my kubuntu install has stopped booting up
<icheyne> any ideas why?
<icheyne> was working fine
<wilfred> what's with the exclamation mark before a word?
<icheyne> !tell wifred about ubotu
<word> wilfred: That searches for it
<wilfred> !tell wilfred about ubotu
<wilfred> ichyene: tried a safe boot?
<word> wilfred: "icheyne has left this channel"
<jerry_> That's the oppsite of this!
<kinema> I'm playing with kubuntu dapper right now as a vmware guest and just found out that i cant mount smb shares because there is no /sbin/mount.smbfs.  is there anyway to get arround this?
<kinema> btw i'm running the live cd
<Kmirno> kings: livecd sucks compared to the real thing.
<Kmirno> kings: install the real thing, you everything will work
<Kmirno> mostly
<TheHighChild> anyone know what I can do when adept hangs during installation with no output in the details
<wilfred> have you tried pressing show details TheHighChild?
<TheHighChild> wilfred: Yeah, it's blank
<DaSkreech> Night all!!
<wilfred> what are you trying to install? is it only hanging on something specific?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<TheHighChild> I was trying to remove Gnome-games and it started downloading VMware headers, which is fine as I as having problems starting up b ut now it's trying to setup vmware-player
<wilfred> I'm not sure. Did you have vmware installed before?
<TheHighChild> Yes
<orgulloputer> Hello, I'm a recent Windows convert. I'm having some problems regarding IRC connections. Every once in a while, I will get disconnected, but it seems as though my computer doesn't "know" it's disconnected. In Windows, as soon as I would get disconnected, my client would raise some type of error. This same thing is ocurring with Xchat, Konversation, and some IRC bots that I wrote personally
<TheHighChild> Is there a way to halt adept without damaging my system?
<orgulloputer> any ideas?
<wilfred> maybe it was trying to update vmware at the same time. Try a full update then try again
<animato> hello, anyone here still using breezy?
<Hobbsee> animato: i was using hoary a few minutes ago, what did you want to know?
<Ayabara> I have problems with networking on my ubuntu install being _slow_ . when I start up ktorrent it dl's really fast for a couple of minutes, but then it decreases drastically.
<Healot> it's the bt network concern...
<RawSewage> Is Konqueror broken for anyone
<Healot> broken like?
<Ayabara> known phenomena?
<RawSewage> When I try to start it, after this latest update I get
<Ayabara> a bt network concern in kubuntu?
<RawSewage> Could not find mime type   application/octet-stream
<Healot> nothing to do with the OS, Ayabara
<Ayabara> Healot: didn't really think so. but I don't thing it is a bt issue. firefox is painfully slow, and apt-get times out on me
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: that seems ot like happening, every once in a while
<RawSewage> How can I fix it
<Healot> it's the bt network... you have too many dead connections...
<Ayabara> Healot: is there nothing to be done about it, or can i tweak some settings?
<RawSewage> Hobbsee, do you know how I can fix it
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: i dont
<Healot> i don't have any idea on fixing the OS components, because  I don't think any is broken
<RawSewage> I'll just wait then
<Ayabara> ktorrent allows unlimited number of connections per torrent, should decrease this a bit maybe?
<RawSewage> I bet more people will start to get this bug
<RawSewage> tonight
<Healot> restart the connection/modem/whatever concern the physical connection
<Healot> Ayabara: yeah, that probably helps
<RawSewage> KTorrent?
<RawSewage> restart KTOrrent
<RawSewage> sometimes it goes dead
<Healot> Ayabara: you set unlimited connection per torrent?
<Healot> unless you have a real fast digital line, I do no recommend that
<Healot> not*
<Ayabara> Healot: it was the default setting, and I just found it
<Healot> hum
<Ayabara> Healot: what's a good number? I have a 3mbps line
<Healot> 10-15 or lower would be better
<Healot> DSL right
<Healot> turn off the super seed mode too, if there is any
<Ayabara> I'll try 25. Having number of seeds set to unlimited can't harm, right? thanks for helping btw.
<Healot> 0 on seeding (unlimited seed) is "super seeding"
<Healot> super seeding might hurt you a bit
<Ayabara> Healot: no super seed mode, but "number of seeds" set to infinite
<Healot> yeah
<Healot> infinity seeding is super seeding
<Ayabara> hmm. ok. what's a good number for that setting?
<Healot> how may torrents do  have now?
<Healot> 5-6 would be ideal, on 3Mbps
<Healot> 6 * 15 clients connection = ?
<Ayabara> 6-7
<Healot> that's how many upload connection you may get...
<Healot> btw, it ;s up to you
<Ayabara> I'm a complete newbie at this stuff. did you mean 6*15 in the seed field?
<Healot> no
<Healot> 6 seed time 15 clients upload = just imagine the traffic ...
<Healot> hoho
<Healot> yakimo wo taberu... brad__?
<brad__> tama ni taberu
<Ayabara> trying with 6 seeds that. thanks for your help
<Healot> if you need  heavy web browsing, consider less
<alessandro> Buongiorno a tutti
<Healot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<alessandro> Sorry! Can i ask two questions?
<Healot> sure
<Hobbsee> alessandro: sure, but i'ts an english only channel
<Healot> just ask
* Hobbsee cant reply in italian :P
<Healot> in English that is
<alessandro> Ok... Ok  in English ;-) So, why Amarok don't play any MP3? XMMS, instead, sounds very good! My kubuntu is 6.06 LTS on IBM Thinkpad T42
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> alessandro: install libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> t42 is a nice  machine
<alessandro> Thanks friends! Yes the t42 is a good machine but a little unfriendly to Linux... ;-|
<brad__> mind if i ask a question on a problem with skype?
<Healot> alessandro: follow the wiki and if you encounter problems, just ask for more
<TheHighChild> My T42 runs great
<Hobbsee> brad__: go for it, no idea if we can answer it though
<Healot> what's the hype with skype?
<brad__> ok - i get this error when i try to run it:
<brad__> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a18e00 ***
<Healot> oh... buggy skype binary
<Healot> can't even use pointer properly
<fatejudger> have the edgy syncs started yet?
<alessandro> Ok! The second question is XGL. I installed it on Ubuntu, and works very well. In Kubuntu the procedure is the same? I don't found any wiki for kubuntu...
<fatejudger> or is it still relatively unusable?
<Healot> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Healot> alessandro: btw, xgl procedure is the same in both desktop
<Healot> fatejudger: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Healot> excessive drinking of Wine  can get you drunk
<[Evil] [Ernie] > getting drunk off wine is awesome
<alessandro> Ok, i'll try now! Thanks a lot for your help! :-D
<RawSewage> So now I have no file browser and no web browser.  KOnqueror is broken
<pym> hola
<RawSewage> Anyone know how I can repair it
<Healot> how you did that?
<RawSewage> the update
<Healot> i haven't update yet... so I don't know what happened to you
<RawSewage> Im using the real Konqueor settings, not the Kubuntu ones
<RawSewage> the one that gives you more options
<RawSewage> so maybe thats why it got broken in the update
<Healot> revert back to Kubuntu's default setting
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > wine seems to be broken
<[Evil] [Ernie] > lol
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im trying to install photoshop cs 2
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and the installer craps out before it starts installing
<[Evil] [Ernie] > anyone have experience with wine?
<RawSewage> No
<RawSewage> I dont want to use the baby version
<RawSewage> I need the extra options
<RawSewage> I'll figure it out, I guess
<Healot> [Evil] [Ernie] : goto winehq.org >> find the compatiblity list on the version of WINE you have
<RogueJediX> Or try GimpShop or Krita
<Healot> [Evil] [Ernie]  >> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<Healot> Photoshop compatibility status
<Healot> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2631 >> Conclusion, not installable ?
<flux_> hi
<square_head> hi
<flux_> does anyone now how to reinstall kde from commandline?
<square_head> My monitor Samsung SyncMaster 997MB should support 1024x768@100Hz, but it doesn't in Kubuntu
<square_head> any ideeas of what I should add to xorg?
<DeadS0ul> run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > is there a way to make like, a batch file? that kind of thing?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > a file you open and it runs a command through the terminal
<Hobbsee> as in, creating a shell script?
<square_head> "nv" driver is without Hardware acceleration ?
<square_head> and nvidia is with hardware acceleration?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > if that's what a shell script is.. then yes :)
<Hobbsee> [Evil] [Ernie] : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thx
<alessandro> Hallo... nothing to do with Xgl... ;-(
<nomad111> hey every1 does any1 hav an inspiron 6400/e1505
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > shell scripting is a tad complicated unless you're ready to read a novel =p
<[Evil] [Ernie] > meh
<nomad111> i need to change my resolution but i dont know wat screen to choose
<nomad111> and at the moment i cant change my resolution
<alessandro> Anyone with a IBM t42 and XGL installed?
<klerfayt> square_head: I believe that nv uses hardware acceleration too
<klerfayt> square_head: if you want 3d acceleration then install nvidia-glx (multiverse has to be enabled in adept)
<square_head> thx
<RawSewage> Konqueror no longer works
<RawSewage> My computer is useless now
<Lynoure> RawSewage: What happened?
<RawSewage> When I try to start it , I get the error:
<RawSewage> Could not find mime type   application/octet-stream
<RawSewage> I think the update broke it
<Lynoure> Oh, konqueror not working does not make the computer useless... But sounds like you could get rid of that by removing konqueror confs and restarting
<Lynoure> (just a guess)
<RawSewage> where are those
<chavo> RawSewage, try this KDEHOME=~/kdetest konqueror
<chavo> that will make a temporary home for kde config
<chavo> to test
<RawSewage> Ok
<RawSewage> do the errors mean anything
<RawSewage> It appears not able to open bookmarks.xml
<RawSewage> oh, thats just for the test
<RawSewage> but it started
<RawSewage> what now
<chavo> sounds like your mime types are messed up, kill the konq window
<RawSewage> Maybe I broke it when I tried to associate a par file with QuickPar in Wine
<chavo> now try running -> kbuildsyscoca and then launch konq normally
<RawSewage> is that the correct spelling
<slow-motion> hallo
<RawSewage> bash: kbuildsyscoca: command not found
<chavo> woops kbuildsycoca
<chavo> <- bad typer
<RawSewage> ok, I ran it and got:  kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<RawSewage> maybe I should reboot
<chavo> no dont yet, just mv ~/.kde/share/mimelnk ~
<chavo> then try it again
<RawSewage> that fixed it
<chavo> alright
<RawSewage> thanks
<chavo> well any mimetype customization you did is in that folder
<RawSewage> where did I move it
<chavo> your home
<RawSewage> I can delete it now, right
<RawSewage> just use it for reference to rebuild
<chavo> any time you have trouble with a kde app, try the new profile thing KDEHOME=kdetest
<visik7> where is reiserfs ?!
<visik7> in ubiquity
<chavo> well you can just copy the ones that aren't broken
<RawSewage> but that folder in Home is no longer being used, right
<chavo> no
<chavo> you can rm -r kdetest
<RawSewage> but what about the mimelnk folder in Home
<RawSewage> can I delete it
<chavo> if you want anything out of it save it otherwise you can delete
<RawSewage> but I have a new one now, right
<RawSewage> in .kde
<chavo> yes
<RawSewage> I guess it wasnt the update.  I guess I broke it when I tried to create a par2 association
<accu> hello
<Lynoure> I wish it helped with the damned kpilot... too tired to do any real digging...
<RawSewage> are you trying to connect to a PocketPC
<Lynoure> RawSewage: no, palm pilot, kpilot broke for me some kernel updates ago and completely after the latest
<Lynoure> oops, palm tungsten e, I mean
<wilfred> how do I rip a cd?
<RawSewage> audio?
<RawSewage> I think you just drag and drop
<RawSewage> in Konqueror
<chavo> yeah try audiocd:/ in konq
<wilfred> seems to work, thanks chavo. kaudiothingy keeps hanging
<wilfred> nope, konq doesn't want to play. tries to copy but then says 'stalled'. Any ideas?
<defrysk> kaudiocreator
<wilfred> kaudiocreator crashes... :-(
<defrysk> well try grip
<wilfred> grip?
<defrysk> ist gtk2 but usually works like a charm
<wilfred> I'll try it
<animato> hello, anyone using breezy?
<chavo> yeah grip's been around for a while
<defrysk> sound-juicer is also a well known cdripper (gtk2)
<animato> why would you use rippers when konq can rip?
<wilfred> konq "stalls"
<animato> stalls?
<animato> meaning?
<chavo> make sure the cd is clean?
<animato> you mean you can't do anything with your system while ripping with konq?
<wilfred> It brings up the copying file message, then says it stalls. I get a ~40kb file only
<wilfred> cd plays fine, relatively new
<animato> i don't wanna badmouth or anything, but is it true that dapper has way more bugs than breezy?
<animato> i just started using kubuntu dapper and i'm having really annoying bugs, never used kde on breezy, but i've seen lots of complaints on dapper
<Lynoure> animato: Logically that would make sense. Breezy has had more time after it's release for fixing bugs in it.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: bugs are designed to be fixed before release, not after.  mind you, a lot more people file bug reports after
<Lynoure> And I bet there is also more software in dapper than breezy...
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: bugs are not designed, I hope =)
<chavo> honestly kde 3.5.3 has been rock solid here
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: of course not
<Hobbsee> animato: what major annoying bugs?
<animato> ok let's see
* Hobbsee hasnt really heard of that many bugs
<Lynoure> For me the kpilot bugs are mojorly annoying :(
<animato> 1st, that power saving bug
<Lynoure> Kernel related, it seems...
<animato> 2nd, sometimes when i click the admin. button, it won't show the password window no matter what i do
<animato> 3rd sometimes adept keeps on loading forever for no reason and won't open up
<animato> 4rd i've had the main panel disappear on me one time before and konq froze :(
<Hobbsee> animato: 2 - that's been around for ages.  seems like config files or something left from breezy
<Hobbsee> animato: type /sysinfo?
<wilfred> how do I change what kde does by default when I put an audio cd in?
<Hobbsee> (in here)
<animato> Sysinfo for 'ourcomp': Linux 2.6.15-25-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2800+ at 2091 MHz (4187 bogomips), , RAM: 468/502MB, 119 proc's, 13.8h up
<Hobbsee> animato: kde 3.5.3 has a whole lot of bug fixes in it - you may want to upgrade. see !kde3.5.3
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> [kde3.5.3]  to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<animato> i've been using gnome before, never was fond of kde, but when dapper was released, i decided to give it another spin. esp since my gf started using kopete so i said, what the heck, let's try
<kuzmaster> hey all
<animato> it won't mess up anything upgrading to 3.53 right?
<Hobbsee> hey kuzmaster
<Hobbsee> animato: well, it's a new release, but i've not heard of problems with people upgrading
<animato> kewl
<animato> it might solve some the problems :)
<animato> thanx
<imbrandon> animato, SHOULDENT , but not garentee ( i'm running it personaly as is Hobbsee i think )
<animato> what do i do with this error?
<animato> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<animato> oh there
<imbrandon> thats not an error
<imbrandon> thats good
<animato> i've tried it again
<animato> and now it says ok
<imbrandon> kk
<animato> what happens now after i type those commands?
<animato> i should have it on adept?
<imbrandon> have you added that deb line to your sources.list ?
<animato> what deb line?
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<imbrandon> ^^ that line
<animato> oh right
<animato> silly me
<animato> ok
<imbrandon> after you do that just type
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> it will upgrade your kde to 3.5.3
<imbrandon> then restart kde ( log out and back in )
<imbrandon> then enjoy kde bling ;)
<Lynoure> bah, I cannot figure out whether this error should be reported to kpilot or kernel...
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<imbrandon> Lynoure, what error ?
<Lynoure> imbrandon: a bit too long to paste here...
<imbrandon> kubuntu.pastebin.com ;)
<Lynoure> imbrandon: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/714595
<Lynoure> imbrandon: Happens every time I try to sync with kpilot :(
<animato> when i type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, i get the following error
<animato> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<animato> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<animato> what do i do? :(
<Hobbsee> animato: killall adept
<imbrandon> close adept
<imbrandon> err yea what hobsee said
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it wouldnt open in the first place, remember?  :P
<animato> it wasn't open
<Lynoure> It feels like living dangerously to depend on a Palmie and not having synced for week. Thank gods there is backup-to-SD programs
<animato> but there
<animato> now it works
<animato> the only problem is, it gets stuck in the mirror.cc.columbia.edu mirror
<animato> can i remove it?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> you can use any mirror you want
<imbrandon> us.archive.ubuntu.com is good for us people
<imbrandon> Lynoure, *looking*
<animato> updaing :)
<animato> thanx
<imbrandon> Lynoure, that happens when you sync or plug in your palm ( i am figuriong its not a serial palm cradle its usb )
<Lynoure> imbrandon: usb, yes. Then I sync, palms don't really show over usb before sync has been pressed on the device.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where do i find a tutorial on xgl installation in kubuntu?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<slow-motion> bbl
<Lynoure> (I mean they only show in lsusb when sync has been selected on the device)
<imbrandon> ahh looks like kernel but not totaly sure and wouldent know where to start debuging that
<imbrandon> but its never making it to kpilot stuff so its kernel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where do i find a tutorial on xgl installation in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> imbrandon: It's just so much harder to find which package to report kernel related bugs to... I have 2.6.15-25-386 but that's no package...
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: i believe the package you want is linux-image-2.6.15?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: The only time I have had xgl running sufficiently well is under the kororaa (gentoo based live cd) I would recommend building xgl from svn (using sse optimisations)
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: Hmm, probably, thanks
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: linux-source-2.6.15 is what you file bugs against
<Lynoure> Then I only need to figure out how to label it informatively...
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/linux-source-2.6.15
<alessandro> Hi all, can you tell me the command to upgrade my OpenOffice and wich repository should use?
<imbrandon> alessandro, what version of kubuntu are you using and what version do you want to upgrade to ?
<animato> wow, i just finished updating to 3.5.3 and it totally sped up my system!
<Hobbsee> animato: :)
<animato> i'm impressed, i was having a few issues with 3.5.2 and now i think they're over
<animato> thanx guys :)
<Hobbsee> animato: not a problem
<chavo> yup 3.5.3 loads in seconds here
<animato> kde totally got me after using gnome for a long time :)
<alessandro> I have Kubuntu 6.06 LTS and OpenOffice 2.0.2 On OpenOffice site the latest version is 2.0.3...
<animato> just one last question
<animato> two to be exact
<Hobbsee> animato: shoot
<animato> 1st, what happens if i tell it not to save my last session
<Hobbsee> animato: you get an empty session the next time you login
<animato> 2nd: kmix won't load up when i restart, how can i make it load up automatically
<animato> but it will save my options and all doesn't it?
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: Do you use konversation ? do you get  [Error]  \: Unknown command (when ever you leave a channel - I have ever since the lastest update of kde 3.5.3 (0.2 I think it was)
<Hobbsee> options, yes.  but it wont automatically open the programs again as you left them
<imbrandon> start kmix and exit with it still loaded OR link to it in .kde/Autostart
<animato> oh ok
<animato> i don't mind
<chavo> animato, just run kmix it should stay in the tray
<animato> oh ok thanx
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, i do and no i dont
<animato> i know, i just want it to auto load
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: yes, no
<animato> is .kde/autostart a dir?
<imbrandon> animato, unless you close it it will auto load from then on
<chavo> animato, yes
<imbrandon> and yes ~/.kde/Autostart is a dir
<chavo> Autostart with uppercase A
<animato> i can't find it
<Lynoure> imbrandon: submitted https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/50098 , short but hopefully to the point.
<imbrandon> Lynoure, ok i'm sure the approperate people will get it now
<animato> where can i find .kde/Autostart?
<chavo> animato, in your home dir
<imbrandon> animato, type " cd ~/.kde/Autostart "
<animato> oh right thanx!
<animato> just copy a link of kmix there?
<imbrandon> animato, but like i said once you load kmix unless you explisitly unload it it will autoload everytime without doing that
<imbrandon> animato, yes
<animato> ok thanx
<imbrandon> heya chavo
<chavo> hi
<animato> oh, i got another question about kopete
<animato> how do i change the font on the contact list and messages? i can't find that option :(
<square_head> hi
<square_head> How can I set my super-key to Windows-key?
<animato> oh found it
<square_head> because It doesn't seem to work
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: Nice quit message... thoguh I just ruined the success by opening my mouth to my employer about it not being ok to violate laws about collecting private information... They weren't all that happy, but it was my information....
<jonatan> uhm, ok , I have this problem with the latest updates ...
<jonatan> After updating yesterday Dapper won't boot if I use the nvidia drivers, it boots fine with the nv ones
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: Unfortunately employers seldom like the truth unless it benefits them or their bottom line
<slow-motion> re
<alessandro> Hi guys! Just upgraded KDE to 3.5.3! It's breezy now!
<accu> where does KDE get its keycode mappings from? my capslock key is mapped to Control_L
<accu> ??
<accu> (this is in dapper. breezy worked fine)
<accu> If I manually remap keycode 66 to capslock and remove the symbol from the control modifier and add it to the lock modifier it works ok
<DeadS0ul> i ned new music
<accu> then, in .../share/xmodmap only the *ibm modmaps have this 66->control mapping.. setting another modmap doesn fix the problem however
<Firetech> hmm
<nico8481> lo
<Firetech> my kde is seriously b0rked...  it doesn't find the crystal svg theme
<Firetech> it still is in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg, but kde doesn't want to find it
<accu> Firetech: maybe remove then install ?
<Firetech> remove what?
<accu> the crystalsvg theme
<Firetech> what package contains crystalsvg?
<accu> hm
<accu> good question
<accu> kdebase-data seems to have the largest part of it
<Tommy2k4> hmm i used the autostart to make opera and kopete open on boot up and on boot it gives the error that they have no type= :s
<chavo> Tommy2k4, did you ame .desktop files or copy them there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: still here?
<giuseppe> ciao
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: sort of
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ciao
<giuseppe> come posso fare per mettere msn su kubuntu
<Tommy2k4> i didnt even know i was meant to do something with the files
<Tommy2k4> it just asks what command to use
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: :) what did you mean with sufficiently well?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: you mean  performances?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: ? kopet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> e
<Firetech> could someopne please paste his/her kcrystalsvg index.theme file? (on pastebin) mine has disappeared...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: sudo apt-get install kopete
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: anche se dovrebbe essere gi installato
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: scrivi kopete nella box che appare premendo ALT+F2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Firetech: gimme a sec
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Running quickly and I would say useably fast maybe you could get the source from a debian repository of someone who keeps upto date stuff and compile it with -sse
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's sse?
<h3sp4wn> Multimedia instructions in p3 and athlon xp and greater
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: oh, i thaught it was completely usable... instead as far as you are saying on laptops is practically impossible to see it working properly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Firetech: sorry, can't find kcrystalsvg
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Its alpha software and hence if you are using it you should be testing the latest version (I think - no point in reporting bugs if they have already been fixed)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: risolto il problema?
<Firetech> Tallia1Kubuntu: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/index.theme
<Tallia1Kubuntu> giuseppe: comunque.. considera l'esistenza di #ubuntu-it :) qui ti insultano se parli in italiano.
<giuseppe> ok adesso ci provo grazie mille
<Tallia1Kubuntu> de nada, ciao
<Tommy2k4> chavo what am i supposed to do with these .desktop files
<bayer> i have a little problem with sound - after every reboot, i have to re-configure xmms(alsa) to use the correct output device (and the correct parameters)
<zorgluuu> q. im upgrading a kubuntu 6.04 to 6.06, 'full upgrade' in adept. it download a lot, starting to install package. now it is stuck in 'setting flash plugin-nonfree' i looked at the 'details' terminal, it doesnt ask any question or anything. any suggestion ?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: It is not impossible to see it working properly - try the kororaa live cd and you will see it working properly (then maybe work out what they did and do it yourself)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: yeah, but on a laptop and with kubuntu.. don't think it will be fast enough
<h3sp4wn> What video card ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will try anyway, and i will let you know.. it's a laptop of a friend of mine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a VAIO, with 128MB ram
<Tallia1Kubuntu> of video card, an nvidia, can't remember the model.... but he just bought the notebook
<h3sp4wn> Check the video card type in the xgl card compatibility thing (if its nvidia you may be in look - 128mb of video ram ?
<bayer> anyone?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: yeah
<zorgluuu> adept put aside, what are the other apps to upgrade packages ?
<zorgluuu> i did ctrl-c in the adept 'details' terminal and adept went down :)
<h3sp4wn> TalliaKubuntu: http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389 - the best repositories are those - then try getting kde working with it from a ubuntu guide (you could rebuild the source with -sse)
<zorgluuu> damn dpkg --configure -a is stuck too on Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<zorgluuu> did ctrl-c again and this time dpkg goes on :)
<giuseppe> nn va come mai
<zorgluuu> is there a way i could remove this flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Tommy2k4> in session manager it says on login i can load a manually saved session, where do i go to save a session?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is anyone of you using manDVD?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<zorgluuu> !flshplugin
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zorgluuu
<zorgluuu> !flashplugin
<ubotu> zorgluuu: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zorgluuu> ok
<giuseppe> tallia nn va inpossibile eseguire il comando specificato
<giuseppe> ke posso fare mi butto dal balcone
<zorgluuu> giuseppe, in english it would help :)
<[Surge] > How do I set the default view for konqueror for automount devices? It keeps opening them in icon view which is getting really annoying. Default folders work fine (tree view)
<zorgluuu> giuseppe, or in #kubuntu-es
<square_head> Hi there.
<square_head> I changed the date and now I can't sudo anymore
<square_head> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 17 17:05:59 2006
<zorgluuu> square_head, easy solution, reboot
<Tommy2k4> im sure yesterday ctrl +f4 used to minimize everything but now it doesnt o_o
<accu> no today that's ctrl-f5
<accu> guess what tomorrow will bring
<ubuntu> linux noob here thinking about switching distros ubuntu looks pretty easy for beginners
<square_head> zorgluuu, but I know my root password can't I do something without rebooting :P ?
<Tommy2k4> yea it is
<ubuntu> im running suse 10.1 now
<zorgluuu> square_head, yep but it is much harder
<Tommy2k4> is ubuntu as good as xp about usb drives so i can unplug it at any time without risking losing data
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: No you shouldn't do that in xp either
<[Surge] > Tommy2k4: I've had no problems. Unplugging the drive while you're copying files is a bad idea though! :)
<Tommy2k4> well id never do it while files are in use lol
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: I will give you an example - copying files to a usb mp3 player unless you unmount it all the files will not actually be on the disk even the copy will have appeared to finish
<slow-motion> bbl
<square_head> "There are about two thousand software developers in Windows today."
<square_head> omfgf
<square_head> http://blogs.msdn.com/philipsu/archive/2006/06/14/631438.aspx
<Tommy2k4> why is that
<Tommy2k4> xp has never had that problem
<h3sp4wn> usb devices are mounted async I think that is the reason
<Tommy2k4> k
<h3sp4wn> I ended up with when ever you got thru a quarter of a song it changed back to what was on there previously (only once though)
<slow-motion> re
<[Surge] > Tommy2k4: Anyway it's not much work to "Safetly Remove" in kubuntu and whatever it's called in XP.
<Tommy2k4> i know im sure ill get used to it
<Tommy2k4> i used to use win2k on this pc and you have to safely remove it on there aswell
<Tommy2k4> not xp though
<h3sp4wn> You can set amarok 1.4 to mount and unmount the thing for you and hence do a sync
<h3sp4wn> You are supposed to do it with xp
<Tommy2k4> need to make it auto mount the usb drive now when i plug it in
<Tommy2k4> would i use fstab for that
<slidehack> Hello .......... I have a problem and my english is not very good ....... please speek someone Roamnian
<slidehack> pls pls pls
<Tommy2k4> your english doesnt seem that bad
<slidehack> ooooo thank you ........ but i know english for mee ....... I have one problem with Apache
<Tommy2k4> i dunno anything about apache
<slidehack> when i put the html filles into /var/www/   and i start apache it is show me the index and i want to start in first page
<slidehack> can help me someone ?
<DeadS0ul> slidehack: what're you trying to do?
<DeadS0ul> brb,
<DeadS0ul> i'm gonna draw a tattoo on my nephews arm
<slidehack> an site
<square_head> back with some other questions
<square_head> How can I reset Kwallet's password?
<slidehack> in few days I will make an name for my IP and i wil have an ftp and apache
<square_head> How can I modify when I press CTRL + BACKSPACE to dont exit X :|
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... slidehack didn't stay long enough for an answer.
<DeadS0ul> I drew a 'MOM' with a heart aroudn it on my 1 1/2 year old nephew
<Leqtic> Can someone help me with Kismet :/ ?
<Tommy2k4> Is there a way to change the system menu so that when I click on storage media it takes me to /media/ not storage:/media
<Tommy2k4> i mean system:/media
<uniq> leqtic: what's the problem?
<Leqtic> Tommy2k4:  Create ur own
<jme__> cest quoi kismet ?
<Tommy2k4> how do i edit the system menu
<Leqtic> uniq:  I can't make it funciton correctly
<jme__> sorrry, what is kismet
<Leqtic> It won't start and I have read the readme.
<jme__> (several channels in multiple language is hard sometime :)
<Leqtic> jme__:   apt-get kismet :)
<uniq> jme__: it's a wireless-network scanner thing.
<jme__> uniq: ok thanks
<Leqtic> Tommy2k4:  right click and make a new shortcut to /media/
<Leqtic> I love Linux, I really do, but does it have to be so hard to get some applikation to work :/
<Leqtic> applications*
<Leqtic> uniq:  Will you help me ?
<uniq> leqtic: what's the error message? what wlan card do you have? what driver does it use?
<Leqtic> I don't know what driver it use but I know it's a ra0
<Leqtic> RAlink 2500/2600
<uniq> ok, rt2500 probably then.
<DeadS0ul> Leqtic it's free software, and not used that much, ...they take a while to get right =\
<Leqtic> DeadS0ul: ah you changed ur nickname :)
<Leqtic> uniq:  okay, so i go to /usr/etc/kismet.conf ?
<Leqtic> uniq:  and change there.
<Tommy2k4> Leqtic: right click on the menu?
<Leqtic> Tommy2k4:  first do it on the desktop then move it
<DeadS0ul> I did?
<DeadS0ul> must
<DeadS0ul> must've reconnected
<Leqtic> uniq: media:/sda5/etc/kismet
<Leqtic> uniq:  will u help me tell me what to change there and what to write.
<uniq> leqtic: yes, edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf, find the source= line, and set it to: 'source=rt2500,ra0,wifi'
* jme__ is truely amazed  by the quality of the help provided by uniq
<jme__> be gratefull guys he does it for free
<Tommy2k4> k i have the shortcut on the desktop
<uniq> thanks jme__ :)
<n3storm> hi everyone
<jme__> uniq: serious you even do step by step on very specific stuff like configuring a given wifi card :)
<Leqtic> uniq:  thanks
<Leqtic> # YOU MUST CHANGE THIS TO BE THE SOURCE YOU WANT TO USE
<Leqtic> source=rt2500,ra0,wifi
<jme__> thanks to you :)
<Leqtic> thank you uniq, gonna see if it works :D
<Leqtic> I LOVE LINUX :D (once again)
<square_head> I love linux too :P
<Leqtic> HELL YEAH
<Leqtic> IT OWRKS
<Leqtic> sorry caps
<Leqtic> :D
<uniq> great :)
<DeadS0ul> hah
<h3sp4wn> Leqtic: Are you using wpa2 on your rt2500 ?
<Leqtic> h3sp4wn:  ?
<Leqtic> Im not using my wireless to surf atm.
<Leqtic> wpa2 is an encryption right?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<Tommy2k4> how do i rm a directory
<Leqtic> Im mainly gonna have it as a protection, as you see some neighbour has taken photos at our "fence".. and reported them to the governement cuz they are too tall, and u need permission.
<chavo> Tommy2k4, rm -r
<Leqtic> Therefore, im gonna keep a lookout for the coward pathetic lowlife that took the photos
<Tommy2k4> ty
<Leqtic> uniq:
<Leqtic> does kismet save anything on ur harddrive?
<Leqtic> like logs or stuff, need to remove them.
<I_Died_Once> Hi people
<I_Died_Once> I'm experiencing a weird problem
<I_Died_Once> A program has my packaging database system locked
<uniq> leqtic: yes, it logs everything to /var/log/kismet/
<Leqtic> thanks uniq :)
<I_Died_Once> I've tried rebooting and i get the same message that the database is in use by another program
<I_Died_Once> apt-get is not running, nor is synaptic
<uniq> leqtic: you might also want to use 'shred' to delete them, if you want to delete them securely.
<Leqtic> uniq:  nah
<Leqtic> just remove them so they won't take space :=)
<I_Died_Once> or anything else, but when i try to run adept, it still tells me the database is locked
<Leqtic> got linux on a small partition..
<I_Died_Once> is there a way to find out which program is using it?
<uniq> leqtic: ah, ok :)
<I_Died_Once> using Ksysguard, there is no apt-get running, or adept, or synaptic
<I_Died_Once> but i need to install programs, and this database is locked
<I_Died_Once> any ideas?
<uniq> i_died_once: start konsole from the menu. and run this command' fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<uniq> i_died_once: i forgot to add sudo, the command is 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<I_Died_Once> did nothing
<I_Died_Once> or, did that unlock my database?
<uniq> maybe, try 'sudo apt-get update'
<I_Died_Once> nope, still locked
<Tommy2k4> how do i use kcontrol autostart
<visik7> kubuntu ubiquity is bugged
<visik7> it support the half of the fs of ubuntu ubiquityh
<visik7> and crash frequently
<I_Died_Once> yeah, but I hate gnome
<uniq> i_died_once: ok, try: 'sudo fuser -vk /var/lib/dpkg/lock' (this time without the -i)
<I_Died_Once> not NEARLY as configurable
<visik7> I_Died_Once: me too
<visik7> I_Died_Once: infact I'm trying the alternate cd
<uniq> i_died_once: if anything at all is using the dpkg database, the first command i gave you should ask you if you want to kill it. If it doesn't ask for anything nothing is using the dpkg database.
<I_Died_Once> that first command
<uniq> i_died_once: if you could paste the error message you get if you try 'sudo apt-get update' on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com that would be helpful for me to help you solve your problem.
<I_Died_Once> sudo  fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Adam_eM> hi there
<I_Died_Once> does nothing, just brings me back to the prompt
<Adam_eM> i just wanted to install some packages, but synaptic freezed during install so i terminated it. Now it says i should do dpkg --configure -a but it doesnt worl as well
<uniq> adam_em: in konsole try the command 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', if it gives an error message, please paste it to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<I_Died_Once> not sure what exactly did it, but its unlocked now
<I_Died_Once> woot
<I_Died_Once> thx uniq
<I_Died_Once> et all
<uniq> i_died_once: the command did it, save it to a notes.txt for later use :)
<I_Died_Once> ...and I see it was the Ksetiathome package
<Adam_eM> uniq: it only says 'configuring flashplugin-nonfree...' but it takes ages, and nothing actually happens
<I_Died_Once> it was trying to resolve a connection to the seti at home site
<uniq> adam_em: just wait some minutes.
<Adam_eM> uniq: are you sure it does anything ? My harddrive's led doesn't even blinks
<jonatan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15856 <-- Any sugestions ?
<uniq> adam_em: not sure, but if you stop it you won't get anywhere closer to a solution. It must be configured.
<Adam_eM> ok i'll wait then
<uniq> jonatan: what driver is this? fglrx?
<jonatan> uniq, nvidia
<jonatan> nv works, nvidia gives the above
<jonatan> uniq: it all worked fine until last friday's update
<jonatan> uniq: that is, yesterday
<uniq> jonatan: it's looking for a kernel module that's not loaded... I'm on ati so i would have to search the web.. just hang on.
<slow-motion> re
<uniq> jonatan: do you use the nvidia-glx driver, or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<jonatan> uniq: nvidia-glx
<uniq> jonatan: please run this in console: 'dmesg|grep -n nvrm'
<jonatan> uniq: ok, hang on
<jonatan> uniq: no output
<uniq> do you get something like "NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module.."
<jonatan> nope
<jonatan> nothing it appears
<jonatan> it seems to exit cleanly as far as I can tell
<uniq> ok, try 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<uniq> and then 'dmesg|grep -n nvrm'
<jonatan> uniq: FATAL module nvidia not found
<uniq> ah. ok.
<jonatan> the package is installed tho : /
<pmyteh> I've just installed kubuntu on top of my existing ubuntu installation and I'm having trouble with my KDE display settings - can anyone offer any advice?
<accu> jonatan: try sudo depmod -a
<pmyteh> I seem to have got a 1024x768 display, but a much larger desktop - and I can't find anything in the control panel to reconfigure.
<jonatan> accu no output
<uniq> jonatan: do you have the latest linux-restricted-modules installed?
<accu> thats ok. now try sudo modprobe nvidia
<jonatan> uniq: uhm, I dunno
<uniq> jonatan: you could also try 'dpkg -S nvidia.ko'
<uniq> to check if you have the nvidia module available at all.
<jonatan> ok thats doing /something/
<jonatan> uhm, ok
<jonatan> *nvidia.ko* not found
<jonatan> I take it thats bad then ...
<uniq> no module named nvidia then.
<uniq> try to install linux-restricted-modules-386 if you have a 386 kernel.
<jonatan> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<uniq> I have to go now, going out for pizza with the family. See you guys.
<jonatan> ok, thanks for the help
<uniq> do you have the restricted repositories enabled?
<uniq> 'apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules' pick the one that matches your kernel.
<uniq> really have to go now, bye.
<jonatan> bye
<Tommy2k4> !opers
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tommy2k4
<Tommy2k4> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<jonatan> oh ok, THAT woudl explain it
<jonatan> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 but runing 2.6.15-25-386
<Tommy2k4> how do i install a .deb
<Tommy2k4> i really need to stop forgetting these basic commands :(
<Tommy2k4> !deb
<Doat> can i make it so that konsole makes links from urls? (for irssi)
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.dev
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<Tommy2k4> got it :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tommy2k4> i also need to stop forgetting to end the program before upgrading it >_<
<Tommy2k4> ** (process:7013): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Tommy2k4> whats that mean?
<n3storm> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi n3storm
<tadas> hello
<Tommy2k4> help i get an error when installing a .deb :'(
<tadas> has anyone running kubuntu on ASUS ?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: pastebin the error
<Tommy2k4> just 1 line
<Tommy2k4> ** (process:7013): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<charlie5> hulloo ... is there any advantage in installing from source packages rather than the binary ones ?
<tadas> faster and customizing
<Hobbsee> charlie5: no
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: ack.  which deb was that?
<Tommy2k4> latest opera daily
<ctothej> Imagery: looking to buy a printer/scanner, is there a specific brand that is most compatible with linux? how is the lexmark support?
<tadas> how do enable or disable my touchpad with ksynaptics?
<Tommy2k4> opera-static_9.0-20060616.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<tadas> currently it doesnt work.
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: did it actually fail, or just spit that out?
<Tommy2k4> spat that out then nothing else
<charlie5> so if i have a pentium iv, it would prob be better to use source packages for better performance ?
<Tommy2k4> maybe i should check if it actually upgraded :p
<tadas> if u like compiling - yes
<Hobbsee> charlie5: not really - it takes so long to compile anyway
<Tommy2k4> ooh silly me it still upgraded :p
<Tommy2k4> i guess i should just ignore the error
<Hobbsee> charlie5: were you using the 686 kernel?
<charlie5> Hobbsee: just the vanilla kernel at the moment ... i was thinking of getting the i686 SMP kernel, or maybe trying to compile my own kernel (*shudder* ;)
<Hobbsee> charlie5: the linux-image-686 is compiled for performance for p4 etc systems
<charlie5> Hobbsee: i'll give it shot, for sure
<charlie5> <it a shot>
<Imagery> ctothej: why are you asking me?
<Hobbsee> charlie5: cool :)
<Tommy2k4> my desktop and kopete have sorta froze :s
<Child4Christ> hi :)
<Tommy2k4> can i change icon of .desktop files
<Tommy2k4> nvm found it
<Child4Christ> i know you can change the engine in amaroK just not sure how, anyone know how to?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: killall kdesktop
<Tommy2k4> Child4Christ:  configure > engine
<Child4Christ> yea i did that but the only selectable one is xine an that one freaks out
<I_Died_Once> this looks like one of the better distro chats
<I_Died_Once> i had problems on suse, and again on mandrake... and all the help you could get was "read the documentation"
<I_Died_Once> "read the docs!" "read the FAQ" and that was all they'd say
<abattoir> Child4Christ: you need to install other engines
<I_Died_Once> you guys are great
<Child4Christ> yea but umm, how?
<abattoir> Child4Christ: open up adept
<Child4Christ> my eyes bled readin the site but it didnt tell you how to install another engine :(
<I_Died_Once> I can anaswer the amarok one!
<Child4Christ> i can only use apt-get
<Hobbsee> I_Died_Once: well, sometimes that is the answer :P
<abattoir> Child4Christ: type amarok in the search bar, you should see the engine options
<Child4Christ> logged in remotely to my box at home
<I_Died_Once> ok child4christ... from amarok
<Hobbsee> I_Died_Once: for some of the really simple stuff, anyway
<I_Died_Once> click on settings, then to configure amarok
<I_Died_Once> that shouldopen a new little window
<abattoir> Child4Christ: one sec, i'll tell you the exact package names
<I_Died_Once> on the left panel in that new window, click on engines
<I_Died_Once> there should be a drop down menu and it should be there
<I_Died_Once> if not.... close amarok, exit out... then open up adept
<I_Died_Once> type in amarok in the search and install all the packages it gives you
<abattoir> Child4Christ: depending on the amarok release, other engines may or may not be available.
<I_Died_Once> once thats done, go back to amarok and the engines should be there
<Child4Christ> its 1.4 or 14 :)
<abattoir> Child4Christ: try 'apt-get'ting amarok-gstreamer or amarok-helix
<abattoir> Child4Christ: amarok-arts too
<I_Died_Once> Chris Tucker: You were great in "Rush Hour"
<Child4Christ> arts has broken packages
<I_Died_Once> I can't say enought good stuff about the xine engine for amarok
<Child4Christ> xine is what freaks out
<Child4Christ> it says it cant initialise audio-devices but happily contines playin till you click ok or w/e on one of the multiple erro boxes for the same thing then amarok dies :|
<Child4Christ> *error
<I_Died_Once> open up a terminal and run "xine-check"
<I_Died_Once> but without the quotes
<abattoir> Child4Christ: afaik, only xine and arts engine packages are available in the official repos...
<abattoir> Child4Christ: for gstreamer, helix, i think you should compile yourself
<I_Died_Once> and since you're a child for christ, and using amarok... I'm looking for some older "Carman" and Petra mp3's
<Child4Christ> you like carman?
<Child4Christ> they're usually played on the radios :)
<Child4Christ> gtg though thx for the help, cyas in a bit :)
<I_Died_Once> not the older stuff
<Tommy2k4> hm i only have 3mb ram free
<Tommy2k4> does linux apps try to use as much ram is possible?
<N30PsYcH-e> hello
<N30PsYcH-e> anyone home?
<itay> Does some one know a way to lunch a specific script befor kicker?
<itay> *someone
<itay> *before
<n30> can someone please help me
<itay> what is your problem dpkg_ / n30?
<n30> I used caps in ubuntu - not knowing i would be banned
<n30> (was just glad my prob was solved so sent shoutts out to people who helped me and got banned for using caps)
<itay> what is it "caps" ?
<raphink> you better talk to seveas then n30
<n30> capital letters
<itay> oh
<n30> hmm
<itay> I don't think you were banned
<n30> I am
<itay> n30
<n30> it says
<n30> you are banned from ubuntu
<n30> You are banned from this channel.
<itay> you mean ubuntu #channel right ?
<raphink> n30: talk to seveas
<raphink> :p
<n30> yes
<n30> i sent a mesage to seveas
<n30> no reply
<raphink> are you identified on the network?
<n30> yes
<itay> I don't know n30
<raphink> n30 then wait
<itay> what irc client do u use n3o ?
<n3o> im using chatzilla
<n3o> well
<JavaByte> hey
<itay> hey JavaByte
<coreymon77> hi everybody
<coreymon77> i got a question
<neopsyche> so can anyone here help me with my problem?
<[Surge] > Tommy2k4: Yes the kernel uses as much as possible but most of it will probably be cached data.
<itay> Does someone know how to lunch a program before kicker ?
<coreymon77> everytime i start up kubuntu i have to type sudo iwconfig ra0 essid cohens key 1a1e28f24d to get my internet to work
<neopsyche> I cant seem to get through
<neopsyche> to seveas
<[Surge] > Tommy2k4: If you do a "free" you'll see where the memory is being used.
<coreymon77> anyone know how i could get t hat command ti run automatically on boot
<neopsyche> I dont know how this server works
<JavaByte> i'm on a live CD atm as my install is forked - i updated yesterday (full update - 50  packages) and now i get no KDE - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg give me "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<JavaByte> what can i do?
<neopsyche> can anyone unban me from ubuntu?
<neopsyche> or can someone here help me with my linux problem?
<neopsyche> I installed ubuntu on my old p1
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> anyone know what i could do
<neopsyche> but when i installed it had no mouse attatched
<neopsyche> so now the mouse isnt working when i plugged it in
<neopsyche> can anyone unban me from ubuntu?
<JavaByte> coreymon77: is that to authenticate on a wireless sever
<neopsyche> no response from seveas
<[Surge] > neopsyche: Bans are normally temporary - what was the ban message?
<neopsyche> You are banned from this channel.
<Tommy2k4>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Tommy2k4> Mem:        255156     253076       2080          0       1196      73416
<neopsyche> (for using caps)
<Tommy2k4> so do i technically have 75mb free if needed
<coreymon77> javabyte: yes it is
<[Surge] > Tommy2k4: Yes - it'll use the cached RAMif it needs it.
<coreymon77> Javabyte: all i want is for that command to run automatically on boot
<Tommy2k4> kk
<coreymon77> javabyte: how would i do that
<JavaByte> you should be able to set it up in a network profile
<JavaByte> system settings - network settings - network profiles - create new
<neopsyche> can anyone help me set up my mouse?
<neopsyche> it seems it wasnt installed
<neopsyche> when i did the installation
<neopsyche> the mouse was removed
<neopsyche> I thought i could add it later
<neopsyche> it doesnt seem to be working now
<neopsyche> what do i have to do to get it working
<neopsyche> anyone have any ideas?
<neopsyche> im in shell at the moment
<neopsyche> very new to linux
<JavaByte> neopsyche: goto system settings - mouse
<JavaByte> what do you see there?
<coreymon77> JavaByte: what do i do
<JavaByte> coreymon77: create a new profile call it default - then create another and call it test
<coreymon77> ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:coreymon77] : Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS Ready for download See - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home, Today! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<JavaByte> so that you can safely change settings
<coreymon77> how do i do that
<coreymon77> i have my default account
<coreymon77> coreymon
<coreymon77> that i am using right now
<coreymon77> that i signed into
<JavaByte> nm - i gotta go
<coreymon77> f**ck
<raphink> sudo adduser default
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: what happened?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<raphink> will create an account for user "default"
<soulrider> uhm i need to help
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: in order to authenticate my wireless
<soulrider> yesterday i decided to get kubuntu
<soulrider> but i wanna run it live, and not install it just yet
<soulrider> i booted form the CD, but i dont have a live option, only install
<coreymon77> i have to type in iwconfig ra0 essid cohens key 1a1e28f24d every time i boot in order to get my internet working
<raphink> soulrider: sorry???
<Hobbsee> soulrider: did you download the cd, or the install cd?
<soulrider> the CD i think :-/
<coreymon77> what i want is for that to be exectued on boot
<raphink> soulrider: are you using the kubuntu 6.06 desktop CD?
<soulrider> hang on
<soulrider> let me get the label
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: you should be able to specify that in /etc/network/interfaces - and if that's your keyID, you may now want to change it
<soulrider> what i got was this kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<raphink> soulrider: this is not the one you want
<raphink> you want the desktop iso
<soulrider> oh >.<
<soulrider> what i got was the installer?
<raphink> you got the text installer
<raphink> the desktop CD is both live and installer
<soulrider> whoch is even worse... right?
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> duh
<soulrider> im sucha  tard.
<soulrider> i must have chosen the wrong torrent
<coreymon77> hobbsee: how would i do that
<raphink> soulrider: right
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: have a look at how they've done it in man interfaces
<raphink> soulrider: you can download from the website directly, too
<soulrider> so what i want is  kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso     right?
<raphink> yes
<soulrider> yea, but isnt BT more friendly?
<soulrider> since they wont have to pay for the bandwith
<raphink> sure
<coreymon77> hobbsee: how do i get to it, through control center
<coreymon77> >
<soulrider> ill use torrent hten :)
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: through a konsole
<kkathman> greetings, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman
<coreymon77> what do i trype
<coreymon77> type*
<soulrider> oh well, im gonna go ahve lunch
<soulrider> bye bye!
<soulrider> ^^
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<coreymon77> can i get java runtime environment through apt?
<pcfan> coreymon77: search java runtime in synaptic or whatever in package's descriptions
<pcfan> does someone know how to launch a program before kicker at kde boot ?
<pcfan> exit
<coreymon77> how can i install multiple things with apt (console) at once?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: sudo apt-get install package1 package 2 blah blah blah
<linuxmonkey> whats new Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: not a lot, looking at some bug reports, looking for some to kill off...
<linuxmonkey> cool
<Hobbsee> sheehs, that's one heck of a lot of bugs.
<Raven301> How do I set Firefox as my default browser?  When I click on a link Konqueror  keeps coming up
<Hobbsee> !tell gilligan_ about packagingguide
<Hobbsee> Raven301: system settings, kde components
<Raven301> Hobbsee:  thank you very much
<Hobbsee> Raven301: not a problem
<VincentMX> yo
<VincentMX> i'm trying to watch some small movies, but i cannot play movies in Konqueror, firefox, or mozilla-browser, even after installing mozilla-mplayer
<VincentMX> or do i need to logout&login again to make mozilla-mplayer work?
<piphoe`> hey guys wats a good program for transferring files btw my kubuntu box & my xp box ??
<linuxmonkey> piphoe`: FTP
<h3sp4wn> smbmount lets you mount an xp share (you need to install smbfs first)
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> or ftp server
<Tommy2k4> VincentMX: you need the mplayerplug-in aswell as mplayer
<VincentMX> install filezilla on xp, and download all files from your xp b0x to your |_1|\|uX b0x
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> thx
<VincentMX> i have mplayer
<piphoe`> smbfs? ok... and which program should i use in xp ?
<piphoe`> ahh ok
<piphoe`> good
<h3sp4wn> ncftp is a better ftp client and available in both xp and linux
<piphoe`> ncftp interesting
<Tommy2k4> what do people use, xchat or konversation
<VincentMX> yes, but filezilla is a good win32 server
<VincentMX> i prefer xchat
<slow-motion> http://static.flickr.com/64/167011569_837bc20969_b.jpg
<h3sp4wn> Gui ftp servers seem a little pointless
<VincentMX> true
<h3sp4wn> You may as well just use the one in IIS
<VincentMX> but people who use win32 are often too stupid for cli
<Chris_Tucker> NO
<Chris_Tucker> NO
<piphoe`> does filezilla cum in both linux & windows ?
<Chris_Tucker> NEVER IIS
<h3sp4wn> Chris_Tucker: If you set it up properly it can be secure
<VincentMX> piphoe`: no, you need to download
<VincentMX> but if you can, use a cli program
<Chris_Tucker> i despise IIS so much the letters stuck out like not a sore thumb, but a missing one!
<VincentMX> w00t
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> nevermind about mozilla-mplayer
<VincentMX> i'm trying to watch less pr0n anyway
<VincentMX> w00t! wanadoo will become Orange
<VincentMX> so my hostmask will change, and i won' t be banned from any channel anymore
<VincentMX> then i can be annoying again, in #windows on EFnet
<VincentMX> it' s great fun getting those pissed
<VincentMX> some old jokes can still make them angry, like saying you downloaded a game, but it said it needed windows xp or better, so you installed linux
<VincentMX> maked them very pissed last time i tried
<VincentMX> :)
<VincentMX> dude
<VincentMX> 7|-|1Z b0x 1z S3R10uz|_y t00 sl0w for Kubuntu
<piphoe`> VincentMX, yes ! i do the SAME thing ! :))
<VincentMX> :)
<piphoe`> *huggies*
* VincentMX hugs piphoe`
<piphoe`> i've even gotten death threats from BOTH #windows AND #computers
<piphoe`> lala
<VincentMX> :)
<piphoe`> bunch o rednex in those
<VincentMX> it' s great fun isn' t it?
<piphoe`> yes its wat i was B0rN 4
<VincentMX> 1|\||)33|)
<piphoe`> another great way to get deaththreats is mentioning Steve Gibson's name in those channels
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> who' s steve gibson?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i need some more help
<coreymon77> my video card
<coreymon77> i need it set up
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> nVidea?
<coreymon77> yup
<VincentMX> ATI?
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> nVidea
<coreymon77> geforce2 mx
<piphoe`> gibson is an asm programmer that criticizes MS security a year BEFORE each new windows version comes out
<VincentMX> old one :)
<VincentMX> ok
<coreymon77> yah
<coreymon77> but it still runs chromium bsu and tux racer perfectly
<neopsyche> can someone help me set up apache on my system ubuntu
<VincentMX> ok
<coreymon77> but i do admit: i neede a new one
<VincentMX> brb
<piphoe`> gibson is teh guy hoo wrote spinrite
<coreymon77> they are just so damn expensive
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> brb
<coreymon77> i cant afford the atleast $500 it takes to get a decent one
<neopsyche> shouts out thanks ubotu for solving apache problem
<piphoe`> gibson is kinda like the Aldous Huxley of computer security
<VincentMX> ok
<coreymon77> hopefully they will drop in price a bit, since the canadian dollar is rising a lot
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> i'm looking for you
<piphoe`> <VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> driver you need
<coreymon77> neopsyche if you want to thank ubotu give him a botsnack (type !botsnack)
<coreymon77> ;)
<VincentMX> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vincentmx :)
<piphoe`> botsnack??
<VincentMX> lol
<VincentMX> a snack for a bot
<VincentMX> irc bot
<piphoe`> ohh haha like in da zoo !
<VincentMX> automated script, that gives info and shit loke that
<coreymon77> anyways vincent
<coreymon77> back to my prob
<VincentMX> hmm
* piphoe` slowly approaches teh botcage...
<VincentMX> it isn' t there anymore
<piphoe`> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<piphoe`> :((
<coreymon77> ive done this many times before (setting up my card) i just forget what to do
<VincentMX> he smiled
<piphoe`> ohh!!
<piphoe`> !bothuggie
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, piphoe`
<VincentMX> coreymon77: it ain't thewre no more
<piphoe`> i wanna hug botty
<coreymon77> ???
<VincentMX> the driver
<coreymon77> its gotta be somewhere
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> it used to be in apt repo
<coreymon77> we could put it in there
<coreymon77> there has gotta be a 3rd party repo
<coreymon77> search google
<VincentMX> yes
<piphoe`> !google bothug
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, piphoe`
<Tommy2k4> How come XChat won't open a link when I click on it unless I right click on it and go open in Opera
<Tommy2k4> Right clicking and going open in browser doesn't work either
<coreymon77> vincent: should i search or are you gonna
<VincentMX> already have
<VincentMX> and found
<coreymon77> oh!
<VincentMX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<VincentMX> :)
<VincentMX> life can be so simple
<VincentMX> :)
<VincentMX> piphoe`: it doesn't do alot does it?
<piphoe`> :(
<coreymon77> i guess i should just replace everytime it says Synaptic with adept
<VincentMX> yes
<piphoe`> i wanna bot hug so bad i can taste it
<VincentMX> piphoe`: join #windows, i'm going to say the gibsone thing
<VincentMX> they not responding
<bob_in_florence> bif starts now to install kubuntu 6.06 on his computer ...
<Chris_Tucker> bob_in_florence, it rocks... running it now, just switched 2 days ago
<VincentMX> piphoe`: wtf? they ignore me
<uniq> vincentmx: please don't coordinate spamming #windows from here. And spamming #windows won't do any good. Respect others please. Thanks.
<VincentMX> ok
<bob_in_florence> Do I have to reformat also my /home (already bkpd!), if i had previously a non-so-good running kubuntu breezy on my comp?
<uniq> bob_in_florence: no. Reformatting /home is not needed.
<Chris_Tucker> if its on a diff partition than your /, no
<Chris_Tucker> just flag it as /home
<CaBlGuY> !yahoo
<ubotu> methinks yahoo is You can use Gaim for chatting on the Yahoo network: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<coreymon77> is vincent still here
<Chris_Tucker> !sucks
<ubotu> I guess sucks is a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> Lol!
<Chris_Tucker> no yahoo sucks..
<CaBlGuY> !blowme
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uniq> nor #kubuntu please.
<VincentMX> coreymon77: yesd
<CaBlGuY> :)
<Chris_Tucker> uniq, i love kubuntu, yahoo sucks
<coreymon77> vincent: how do i know which linux image i am using
<niekie> Anyone experienced kbtobexsrv segfaulting when you receive some files via Bluetooth and you click right next to a received file in the received files box?
<Chris_Tucker> coreymon77, uname -r
<Chris_Tucker> in a command terminal coreymon77
<VincentMX> uname -r in konsole
<visik7> if I have a complex table partition kubuntu ubiquity crash or mess up the partition table
<coreymon77> okay
<visik7> comlex = 2 primary and 1 logical
<coreymon77> its the 386 one
<coreymon77> but which one of those
<VincentMX> are you using dapper?
<Chris_Tucker> coreymon77, paste the whole line
<Chris_Tucker> 2.x.x-xx
<VincentMX> then it's probably 2.6.15
<uniq> visik7: please report it to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<coreymon77> there is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386
<coreymon77> oh
<Chris_Tucker> coreymon77, match the version you have
<Chris_Tucker> uname -r produces 2.x.xx-xx
<h3sp4wn> Anyone have an experience of troubleshooing hostapd
<Chris_Tucker> with a cpu version after
<Chris_Tucker> just match the exact number
<coreymon77> i just noticed that my uname -r thing says 2.6.15-25-386 so thats my answer right?
<kijutsu> I want to see about using the nvidia driver that's not included with X.  The official driver form nvidia that doesn't suck.  Is it in adept or do i have to manually install it?
<Chris_Tucker> coreymon77, yes
<VincentMX> hmm
<Chris_Tucker> visik7, strange, i have 3 primary, and two logical, and all works fine here in dapper
<bob_in_florence> would  you have one or two partitions for / and /home, on a 80G hd recent laptop?
<coreymon77> okay
<Chris_Tucker> bob_in_florence, your choice, seperate is good for saftey of your files in a crash... and together is fine in general
<coreymon77> im restarting x now
<coreymon77> lets see if it worked?
<uniq> bob_in_florence: on laptops with small disks i use one partition for / because it'
<visik7> Chris_Tucker: general problems of kubuntu ubiquity are finds by many ppl I know
<coreymon77> here goes
<VincentMX> kubuntu has easter egg :P : sudo apt-get install beep-media-player, turn volume to max, open your window, download some mp3 (like nirvana, or offspring), and click PLAY. it will make your neighbours quit angry
<uniq> 's hard to know how much space to allocate to each part. and it's a waste to have 20G  free on / when /home is full.
<VincentMX> s/quit/quite
<Chris_Tucker> coreymon77, luck?
<Chris_Tucker> i guess not
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> i didnt see the nvidia logo
<bob_in_florence> Thks. so i'll keep one partition, and tell you if i'm happy with it!
<coreymon77> although it seems to be working fine
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> :)
<coreymon77> thankis
<VincentMX> np
<coreymon77> ! vincentsnack
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, coreymon77
<coreymon77> lol :)
<VincentMX> haha
<iNiku> hmm. is it possible to shrink a mounted ext2/3 filesystem?
* VincentMX eats the snack, with pleasure
<uniq> iniku: yes, with resize2fs.
<uniq> iniku: or.. mounted.. notsure.
<slow-motion> bbl
<iNiku> uniq: resize2fs only does unmounted, unfortunately
<iNiku> uniq: as far as I know, anyway
<VincentMX> iNiku: put it on a livecd
<VincentMX> reboot
<VincentMX> do it from there
<VincentMX> veni vidi vici
<uniq> iniku: with -f too?
<uniq> iniku: it is probably very dangerous if it works though.
<VincentMX> uniq: -f s in force?
<VincentMX> it will rpobably ruin all yo shit
<VincentMX> this will break
<VincentMX> things will break
<VincentMX> as i said, make a livecd
<Chris_Tucker> no need to even make a livecd
<Chris_Tucker> just get one and install the program in live mode
<piphoe`> i want to make my own custom unattended livecd... how do i do that ??
<visik7> partition was: in phisical order hda2 hda3 hda1 (that is perfectly LEGAL!) and after create an hda5 it reorder hda1 hda2 hda3 and windows and freebsd was unable to boot!!!
<bob_in_florence> it's 10 minutes that the installer remains "scanning the mirror" at 1%.. but i double-checked the install cd
<uniq> iniku: ext2resize can grow mounted partitions, not shrink though.
<soon> Hi there folks ...
<soon> I'm partitioning my laptop HD for a new Kubuntu install ... Do I need a seperate /boot partition?
<uniq> soon: no, you only need / and swap.
<soon> thanks !
<Smooph> a /boot is only a good idea if u have multiple systems on your laptop
<soon> which I dont :-)
<[Surge] > Having a separate partition for /home is a nice thing to have. It allows you to format and reinstall a distro or other distros without losing user data.
<Smooph> yes thats true
<soon> I'll just let the installer erase my entire disk a format it as 'default'
<soon> (seems to  be som LVM stuff) ...
<Smooph> having a laptop with 80gb split it to 20gb / and 60gb /home
<[Surge] > I gave / 5GB and the rest went to /home
<Smooph> 5GB wasn't enough for me
<[Surge] > Really?
<Smooph> i would sugest at least 10
<[Surge] > You must have installed a lot of crap. :)
<soon> I see your point Smoop, and have had seperate /home partions before - however I'm now into the habit of regularly tar.gz backup'ing my entire /home to an external harddrive, so I can always just copy back after a new install ---
<mindspit> hallo all! how can i fix skype so that it uses the microphone ?
<soon> btw - I tried ubuntu 3-4 months ago - it wouldnt install at all on my laptop (wouldnt boot - some ACPI stuff I suspected), but the 6.06 kubuntu runs like a dream :-)
<[Surge] > mindspit: Plug in a microphone?  :P
<mindspit> i use 6.06
<soon> Check KMix
<mindspit> i have a head set connected
<jaro> Hello Hello
<soon> hallo
<JavaByte> hey :)
<jaro> I need some help with my TV Tuner
<[Surge] > mindspit: check in kmix that you have the capture device set to mic (often there is also a mic boost setting)
<soon> careful ... dont mention your TV tuner, or Denmarks Radio will send you a bill .... !
<jaro> It works fine , as long as I boot the system... but once, I unplugged it .. it won't be detected again when I plug it back
<iNiku> uniq: yeah, ext2resize can only grow a live fs :/
<uniq> iniku: and you need to shrink?
<iNiku> VincentMX: booting from a cd is such a pain, doing it on the fly would be so much cooler :)
<[Surge] > I need a shrink too
<iNiku> uniq: yep
<iNiku> oh well
<jaro> This worked fine some time before, but that was when the tuner itself didnt work... lol
<iNiku> I was just hoping things might have changed in the past couple of years
<soon> Denmarks Radio have actually managed to get it through parliment, that anyone (!) with a TV, TV-tuner, Generation 3 mobile phone or an internet connection has to pay a licensing fee to them ... !
<jaro> i dont know what is wrong.. i hear about hotplug, but there is no package available
<soon> ...anyone in Denmark that is ...
<[Surge] > soon: Sounds like the royalities on blank CD and DVD media  >:(
<Iam8up> isn't there a live cd of 6.06
<soon> Yeah, except this is even worse
<[Surge] > s/royalities/royalties
<mindspit> the problem is that skype seeting for devices defaults to /dev/dsp
<soon> arguable, homeless hobbos (with an older mobile phone), doenst have to pay ,,, but everybody else does
<uniq> jaro: you don't want hotplug.
<jaro> ok
<jaro> so what do i want ?
<mindspit> and when tryin to call it says "error with your sound device"
<[Surge] > mindspit: Yes Skype uses OSS - you need to use ALSA OSS emulation (which is default)
<jaro> dmesg doesnt give a damn
<jaro> if i plug the device in or not
<uniq> jaro: what do you need? udev has taken hotplugs job in ubuntu.
<[Surge] > mindspit: Have you tried switching of the sound server?
<soon> I'm gonna go play some ball with my son ... be back later
<mindspit> no
<mindspit> how can i do it ?
<uniq> jaro: what device?
* soon is away
<jaro> hmm the problem is that the device wont be detected ( the green light won't go on) when I plug the USB Stick back in
<jaro> TV Card
<jaro> USB 2.0
<uniq> soon: please disable the public away message in this channel. thanks.
<[Surge] > mindspit: settings:/Sound/
<jaro> I finally got the tv-card working itself, but only after a complete reboot
<jaro> once I plug it off.. it wont get back anymore after a plug in
<[Surge] > mindspit: Then "Sound System"
<[Surge] > mindspit: In konqueror - you can do it via the KDE menu too
<jaro> uniq:  any idea ?
<mindspit> the "network sound " option is it of interest ?
<[Surge] > mindspit: Nope
<[Surge] > mindspit: The problem with sound servers is that they normally grab the sound device and lock it so that no other apps can use it unless they are sound server compatible. Most cheap sound cards only have one playback device.
<[Surge] > Skype doesn't know how to use a sound server
<[Surge] > It's the bain of the Linux desktop - no standard way to handle sound.
<iNiku> alsa is getting there.
<iNiku> with automatic hw/sw mixing and all...
<jaro> :(
<[Surge] > Yes but it still doesn't handle multiple apps sharing the same device automatically like Windows XP.
<iNiku> [Surge] : it does
<jaro> anyone else who might know what do with USB reconnection ?
<iNiku> that's what the mixing is about
<[Surge] > No it doesn't - dmix is not enabled by default.
<iNiku> [Surge] : new alsa should automatically enable dmix if the hardware doesn't do hardware mixing, shouldn't it?
<[Surge] > iNiku: I don;t know  - I'm still using Breezy. :)
<jaro> can anyone help?
<Iam8up> on the kubuntu installer - does the installer ask me which partitions to make/use for itself?
<jaro> i cant find anything on google or stuff
<iNiku> [Surge] : I have automatic mixing on my dapper laptop but I'm not entirely sure whether it's hw mixing or automatic dmix
<iNiku> [Surge] : however, it works without any alsa configuration... the only problem is that it doesn't handle OSS apps without the use of aoss
<GullyFoyle> what's the cmd to show waht version of an app will be installed by apt-get? i seem to remember it has 'show' in it or sumthin
<[Surge] > iNiku: Yeah that's a pain. Skype is one such app.
<[Surge] > OSS must die!
<mindspit> i used skype with my wine installation and it works!
<mindspit> :(
<iNiku> [Surge] : indeed. and AFAIK skype won't even work with aoss
<Iam8up> mindspit - neat =)
<GullyFoyle> apt-cache show? grr i guess i gotta wade thru the manpage
<[Surge] > mindspit: Skype works perfectly here once I disabled the sound servers.
<mindspit> i do not believe that! so dissapointing ... its very very slow !
<uniq> jaro: sorry, had to get the kid to bed.
<mindspit> how can i dissable all sound servers?
<iNiku> [Surge] : but it will block the sound device while it's running
<JavaByte> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<uniq> gullyfoyle: apt-cache policy package, or apt-cache madison package
<[Surge] > mindspit: Did you open "settings:/Sound/" in konqueror?
<jaro> uniq:  ah ok..
<jaro> uniq:  can we figure it out now ?
<[Surge] > mindspit: Open "Sound Servers" in settings:/Sound/  and then uncheck the "Enable the sound system" checkbox.
<uniq> jaro: can you open a konsole and paste the output of "lsmod" to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com please.
<mindspit> yes ... it is there .... skype is working thta way
<jaro> ok
<bogo> how do I change the system's default keyboard layout? I mean, not just for X, but the whole thing
<uniq> jaro: you can also plug in and out some usb-keys or disks and then paste the output of 'dmesg' to the same address.
<[Surge] > mindspit: If you want to run Skype at the same time as other sound apps you'll have to look at dmix in ALSA. It's software sound mixing.
<jaro> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/715010
<iNiku> [Surge] : it won't help though, since skype uses OSS and dmix doesn't work with that.
<jaro> uh oh
<jaro> mouse not working anymore.. lol
<iNiku> [Surge] : or if it does, please tell me how :)
<ryanakca> ok, for enabling web interface for CUPS, I ran "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" as described by /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian, yet the web interface still doesn't work. I get a dialog box, (like one given by htaccess) asking for a username & password. I enter cupsys. I hit Ok. "Authentication failed. Do you wish to try again?" What do I do?
<uniq> bogo: you have already done it for X i figure? - 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data' for console.
<[Surge] > iNiku: Oh :(
<iNiku> [Surge] : skype can be tricked into using alsa by running it via aoss, but AFAIK that will break skype. works with many other OSS apps, though
<uniq> ryanakca: try your own username/password. not cups.
<[Surge] > mindspit: Well there's your answer - Skype's sound interface sucks. :)
<[Surge] > As do all OSS reliant apps ...
<uniq> jaro: ok, output of lsmod looks good, you have the correct usb-modules loaded.
<bogo> uniq: no I haven't, I want to change it globaly
<jaro> ok
<jaro> dmesg coming
<mindspit> ok guys thanks ! thank you vey much! here in greece it is a beatifull  day! :)
<ryanakca> uniq: nope
<uniq> bogo: you can't, you'll have to change it once for console, and  once for X.
<jaro> uniq: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/715019
<bogo> uniq: and how do I change it for X and not only KDE?
<jaro> uniq:  mouse plugoff only resulted in mouse not working but still alight
<uniq> [surge] : can't you use the snd-pcm-oss module?
<mindspit> how can i send private messages like you do to me ?
<mindspit> from konversation
<jaro> uniq:  and wont be registered by dmesg
<mindspit> i have another question comming
<GullyFoyle> if i just use plain old apt-get install 'pkg' will it automatically upgrade to a newer version or do i need a different flag or cmd or something?
<jaro> mindspit:  doubleclick on user in list
<bogo> mindspit: right-click on the person and select 'Open Query'
<mindspit> i have a Qcam usb pc camera "#lsusb" returns "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:612f Microdia"
<iNiku> [Surge] : just tried it, get no sound at all from skype using aoss.
<bogo> mindspit: or you can just type '/msg nickname message'
<iNiku> uniq: OSS apps cannot be dmixed, that's the issue
<mindspit> no not private messages .... just here for example i see something like  "[19:51]  <jaro> mindspit:  doubleclick on user in list"!
<iNiku> uniq: they will hog the audio device
<bogo> does anyone know how to configure the keyboard layout for X? I've noticed that the settings panel only deals with KDE
<iNiku> uniq: if you trick them into using alsa by running them via aoss, dmix works... but skype doesn't work with aoss.
<uniq> bogo: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in you favourite text editor, as root (with sudo in front of the command) Find the keyboard section, and change XkbLayout to the two letter code of your layout. :)
<bogo> uniq: and where do I get a list of these abreviations?
<uniq> iniku: ah, i wasn't aware of that. :)
<jaro> uniq:  got the dmesg ?
<jaro> mindspit:  type the beginning of nick and press TAB.. then type the normal message, it will be highlighted
<uniq> jaro: got it, reading now.
<uniq> bogo: list? well you can open /usr/lib/X11/xkb/keymap/xfree86, that's a list of layouts. but it's not a reader friendly list. And don't change the file, read it without sudo privileges.
<oomph> im trying to configure WPA on my wifi nic, this is my first kubuntu install
<Healot> your hardware oomph?
<Healot> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<oomph> the wifi assistant doesnt have the option
<uniq> oomph: install 'knetworkmanager' from the repositories, it's very good.
<oomph> im using an IBM thinkpad
<Healot> model?
<oomph> t40
<mackyman> Hello! Is there any possability to format and install Kubuntu without a CD-burner?
<uniq> mackyman: what os are you currently running?
<mackyman> ubuntu
<raphink> mackyman: then you don't have to install it
<raphink> unless you want to install it on another machine
<uniq> jaro: I don't know what could cause your prolem. But it seems something is crashing on you. I'm not sure why. Don't think i can help you :/
<Healot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM << what's the wifi nic btw?
<mindspit> /msg jaro qcam
<mackyman> But I want to format at the same time
<mindspit> /msg jaro qcam: Not installed SUID or run as root.  Exiting.
<mindspit> /msg jaro mindspit@BeingHuman$sudo qcam
<mindspit> /msg jaro Password:
<mindspit> /msg jaro Qcam not found
<mindspit> /msg jaro Cannot open QuickCam; exiting.
<Healot> @ oomph
<jonatan> lol
<oomph> im not sure what the nic is
<oomph> i need to check it quickly
<oomph> the OS seems to run great aside from my wifi not working
<jaro> uniq:  too bad
<jaro> uniq:  any idea where i could look for ?
<oomph> installing knetworkmanager atm
<uniq> jaro: hmm..
<mackyman> raphink: Shuld I just reinstall my ubuntu and the add the kubuntu-desktop, kde and kde-core packages?
<Healot> lspci >> type in this is the terminal, paste the output to pastebin.com , not to this channel or pm
<mackyman> to have a fresh install?
<raphink> kubuntu-desktop is enouogh
<raphink> fresh install is nicer
<gawa> hi all, i have a little problem with kdesu ... he don't find the su program ... it's anoying cause i set in bashrc and bash_profile the corrects paths (include /bin) ....
<gawa> i searched on google but nobody know how to resolve the problem ...
<jaro> ok ill be off
<jaro> have to take care of the problem again later
<uniq> jaro, can you take a look at the dmesg?
<uniq> ah.. he just left. well.
<gawa> nobody know how to use kdesu when he don't find su plz ? :-/
<uniq> gawa: what did you change to break it?
<gawa> i deleted sudo
<uniq> gawa: why?
<gawa> (uninstalled him with apt-get, not a rm sudo :p)
<uniq> gawa: that's why kdesu doesn't work, it needs sudo.
<uniq> gawa: nice one, you just found a missing dependency :)
<uniq> gawa: if you reinstall sudo it'll work.
<gawa> yes, so i want to configure it to use SU and not sudo :s
<uniq> hmm.. don't know if that is possible. hang on.
<gawa> but i don't need sudo, i prefere un good su root !
<jonatan> uhm, does anyone know if it is "as intended" that there isn't any restricted-linux-modules for kernel 2.6.15-25 yet ?
<gawa> it's like my user is root :s i don't like it ...
* soon is baffled by sudo and su etc ... what be the difference?
<Tommy2k4> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jonatan> Reason I ask is that aptitude decided to upgrade from 2.6.15-23 which sort of broke my nvidia driver, and it doesn't seem to be packaged for 2.6.15-25 yet
<uniq> gawa: i understand.
<gawa> so with sudo, why does the root account exist ??? i prefere to log in root and edit all my .conf files ! it's long to type "sudo cd, sudo vim ..., sudo TEST, sudo re-vim ....
<uniq> gawa: should be able to configure. hang on a little more.
<sgorwood> hello.  Can anyone tell me if kubuntu 6.06 supports suspend to ram out of the box?  I can't find it in any of the menu's.
<gawa> tsss so i'll forced to use sudo ... <_< I though i could install a debian and desinstall  sudo ...
<byen> hey guys! Im having major stability issues with kubuntu and FF
<raphink> why do you need FF?
<raphink> gawa: sudo is great
<raphink> gawa: once you begin to use sudo and discover what it allows you to do, you don't want to switch back to su, trust me
<gawa> it seems to me sudo is unsecure ...
<gawa> just a sudo and the simple-user's password ...
<geneo93> only the first user
<raphink> that's not insecure
<macd> the user has to be belong to the sudoers/admin group
<byen> ok here goes... when ever i click any link on the FF browser...Kubuntu hangs and I have to shutoff by pressing the power button....aka WIndows style
<jimmy__> thanks for the advice, knetworkmanager resolved my problem
<raphink> unless your user's password is less secure than your root one
<raphink> gawa: furthermore, sudo is not straight super-cow powers
<macd> you shouldnt have a root password in a sudo enviornment.
<raphink> you can give special rights to special people for special actions with it
<gawa> just a firefox not up to date, and a simple web-page can do anything in u'r system (if u record the passwords in memory)
<raphink> its much more convenient than su for that
<raphink> you can allow certain people to achieve only certain root tasks on certain hosts
<raphink> using their password
<jonatan> gawa, there are endless debates about wether sudo or su is more secure, but tbh its no fucking difference. You are still typing your password into a console on your user account.
<jonatan> If you are worried about security you ought to have a separate account for administrating tasks
<raphink> gawa: sudo is no less secure than su, that's for sure
<gawa> <macd> you shouldnt have a root password in a sudo enviornment. --< why ? :s
<macd> think for a second.
<macd> you dont need to be root.
<jimmy__> what does sudo -i do?
<raphink> gawa: otherwise, you can activate the root account, which is as easy as "sudo passwd" but it's really not worth it
<raphink> && unsecure
<jonatan> gawa, if your user account gets corrupted you might have a keylogger runing, hence neither sudo or su is secure in that respect
<raphink> since you add another account with all rights on the system
<raphink> jimmy__: logs you as root ;)
<gawa> k but if i want ... i can ! no conflicts, no problem, until i "should use sudo"
<raphink> gawa: you should not, it's up to you
<jonatan> gawa, meh, if you want a root password you can use sudo to set it , then you can use su afterwards
<jimmy__> ahh
<raphink> gawa: the graphical apps will still ask your own password though
<raphink> cause we patched them to use sudo instead of su by default
<jonatan> its a bad idea to run as root when you don't need to anyway
<gawa> but it's verry boring to edit a .conf (examples : apche, samba, xorg ...) test the daemon and re-type the user password ...
<jonatan> in case something cocks up the damage it can do is much more severe
<raphink> gawa: ?
<raphink> gawa: please read "man sudo" and come back when you know what you can do with it
<jonatan> gawa, you only need to type the passwrod first time you use sudo
<raphink> I don't like to do that
<raphink> but really
<Healot> you can edit sudoers for you not to enter password at all
<raphink> sudo does more things than su, including what su does
<geneo93> well it last about 10 minutes
<Healot> if you feel that entering password is a boring task
<gawa> jonatan ==> and anybody can type "sudo anything he wants to do" ...
<macd> gawa: no thats not how it works.
<jonatan> gawa, use sudo -k to kill it prematurely
<jonatan> gawa, after you type sudo it will not ask you for a password for 10 min or so
<raphink> gawa: you can set that if you want
<macd> in kx/ubuntu only users in the admin group can utilize sudo.
<jonatan> ^^ what he said
<raphink> macd: by default that is
<visik7> does nvidia and hibernate works  ?
<raphink> gawa: man sudoers
<jonatan> look if it really bothers you so damn much, just do sudo passwd and set a root password ...
<gawa> what is sudo doing that su DON't do ?
<raphink>  /etc/sudoers is a very nice conffile
<uniq> gawa: please excuse these sudo-fanatics. I agree that kdesu should support both su and sudo, and removing sudo shouldn't break your system. I'm working on figuring out how to do it, just hang on a bit.
<macd> in making the point not everyone can sudo.
<raphink> gawa: man sudoers
<raphink> this is what sudo does that su doesn't do
<Chris_Tucker> if you edit /etc/sudoers you can add a sudo-er without having them in the admin group
<raphink> gawa: e.g. : I want user toto to be able to lauch apt-get as root without entering a password, but nothing else
<uniq> jonatan: please observ your language, no need to be over excited because you like sudo and others don't.
<raphink> gawa: sudo can do that, in 1 liiine of conf
<jonatan> k, sorry , guess it was uncalled for
<gawa> uniq --> yeah don't care, i'll find the kdesu sources and look at them, just for see if i can ... (i'm not a hard programmer :p) but i thin i can test sudo ...
<byen> does anyone here have Kubuntu crash while opening links in Firefix?
<soon> try firefox instead :-) lol
<uniq> raphink: what if you don't want any user to be able to do anything as root without having the root password? :)
<raphink> gawa: you want to remove the sudo patch from kdesu ?
<Chris_Tucker> im still trying to get kubuntu to send its links to firefox >.<
<raphink> uniq: then  you just set sudo to do so :;)
<macd> Chris_Tucker: kcontrol.
<VincentMX> why can't i burn mp3 files in k3b?
<Chris_Tucker> macd, dont you think ive been trying that?
<macd> Obviously I have no clue what youve tried since you havent said yet.
<Chris_Tucker> ok then ive tried x-www-browser reconfigurer, kcontrol -> kde components -> web browswer -> "firefox" and "firefox %s"
<VincentMX> how do i open mp3 files?
<Chris_Tucker> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<macd> Chris_Tucker: I have the same setting in kubuntu-breezy kd3.5.2, works fine.
<VincentMX> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Chris_Tucker> macd, which one
<jonatan> Chris_Tucker: what happens when youd o that, does it open it in konqueror still or does it just crash ?
<macd> firefox %s
<Chris_Tucker> jonatan, it does nothing
<Chris_Tucker> the link goes nowhere
<macd> is your firefox bin in your path?
<Chris_Tucker> its in /usr/bin
<jimmy__> whats the apt-get for the kernel source?
<macd> jimmy__: that would depend on your instaled kernel, use apt-cache search to find yours.
<Chris_Tucker> i dont know what you mean by "my path"
<macd> Chris_Tucker: if its in /usr/bin thats good enough.
<Chris_Tucker> macd, well its not working
<macd> sounds like yu should submit a bug report.
<jonatan> Chris_Tucker: have you tried just runing firefox %s from the command line, does that start firefox ?
<Chris_Tucker> macd, its a bug specific to this machine.
<Chris_Tucker> custom install of firefox.
<Tommy2k4> is there a way to make it so the windows key opens the k-menu like it would the start button in windows
<jimmy__> how do i check which kernel im using?
<macd> firefox %s wouldnt run anything, %s is a way of carrying the url from one part of kde to the firefox launch
<Chris_Tucker> macd, i know that.
<byen> can anyone tell me why Firefox crashes everytime i click a link on kde?
<macd> I was referring to jonatan
<Celeste> hi
<macd> jimmy__: at konsole type uname -a
<jonatan> macd: oh, right
<Chris_Tucker> macd, im saying im not using the firefox from apt-get ... im using a custom install. in a command terminal i can type "firefox http://google.com/linux" and firefox will open a new tab with that url, but kde will not do the same
<macd> or 'sudo apt-cache search kernel-source
<jimmy__> got it thanks
<macd> Chris_Tucker: I understood you the first time, It doesnt matter what firefox your using, as long as its in the path.
<macd> try copying yur firefox binary into /bin and try again.
<Chris_Tucker> macd, no, wait, its working for a link on my desktop now...
<Chris_Tucker> without doing that
<Chris_Tucker> its just applications that dont want to work... xchat/gaim/etc
<macd> xchat has a setting for what browser to use.
<macd> Im not sure about gaim, as I dont use it
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i check [what parameters i need to check]  a dvdwriter supported by kubuntu?
<jimmy__> what is the command to install a .deb file you download?
<jimmy__> for example im trying to install skype
<geneo93> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<jimmy__> thank yo
<geneo93> yw
<Healot> dpkg -i <.deb> jimmy__
<jimmy__> ahh ok
<jimmy__> thanks healot
<Healot> do you understand the syntax?
<jimmy__> yes i do
<Healot> oh
<Healot> sudo dpkg ...
<jimmy__> yup
<Healot> sudo first, that's super
<jimmy__> correct
<slow-motion> re
<uniq> gawa: still here?
<linuxmonkey> can someone help me with my printer, i get http://pastebin.ca/66605 when ever I try to add it
<ryanakca> ok, for enabling web interface for CUPS, I ran "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" as described by /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian, yet the web interface still doesn't work. I get a dialog box, (like one given by htaccess) asking for a username & password. I enter cupsys. I hit Ok. "Authentication failed. Do you wish to try again?" I tried my username & pass (yes, I'm in the lpadmin group), same thing. What do I do?
<uniq> gawa: found the solution you want. put '[super-user-command]  \n super-user-command=su' into ~/.kde/share/config/kdesurc  \n = new line. Now kdesu uses su instead of sudo. This will be a user specific change. To make this global put the file in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/
<elknof3> hey, hi everybody...
<elknof3> im having issues while burning a .iso
<elknof3> whit k3b
<Healot> I don't know the reason why a person would remove sudo?
<elknof3> im using dapper
<slow-motion> uniq http://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/printer-configuration.html < thats the way they explain it for xubuntu. i think it will be the same for kubuntu
<ryanakca> elknof3: what's the error?
<slow-motion> except the user manager program
<elknof3> rynakca, how can i show you the error without pasting it here??
<ryanakca> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<uniq> slow-motion: easiest way to add a user to a group is actually the command line: 'sudo adduser user group'
<slow-motion> dont know. it was not in the xubuntu manual
<elknof3> ryanacka, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15874
<h3sp4wn_> The easiest way to add multiple users to multiple groups i think is sudo vigr
<h3sp4wn_> (or adding a new user to alot of groups - not from a script though)
<zmoukie> 
<ryanakca> elknof3: sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<linuxmonkey> woot woot I fixed my own printing problem :)
<elknof3> ryanacka, i've already done that
<zmoukie> preved
<uniq> healot: sudo vs. su is a matter of taste and what you feel is right. Some users prefer su, others sudo. That's just the way it is. :)
<ryanakca> output?
<ryanakca> hmmm... If I have a lot of commands to run, su, if it's just 1 or 2, sudo
<Healot> i prefer a more secure root access
<axier> loco
<Healot> they say "sudo"
<uniq> ryanakca: sudo can also give you a shell like su. with the -i option.
<ryanakca> yeah
<elknof3> ryanacka, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15875
<Healot> security will make you feel a bit uncomfortable... but worth it
<ryanakca> Healot: you get used to it after a while
<Leqtic> Hi guys :D
<Healot> more then a WHILE :)
<Leqtic> Where can you get new themes for Kubuntu :D
<pichi> hello to all
<uniq> leqtic: http://kde-look.org
<Leqtic> uniq:  saving me again :D
<Child4Christ> how do i deal with .rar archives?
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 84 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<Leqtic> uniq:  how do u install :D ?
<Child4Christ> thx
<ryanakca> elknof3: sorry, no clue... I had a simmilar error... and I had selected TAO burn method... instead of the others... which I could help you more... umm... you checked google for simmilar errors?
<Leqtic> .kda
<Leqtic> is that?
<Leqtic> kth
<elknof3> ryanacka, yeah i've been looking for same things but no track of it
<lime4x4> which kernel version for a P4 2.6 ghz HT chip?   386 or 686?
<Leqtic> .kth double kick on it?
<ryanakca> wish... and TAO burn method instead of the other burn methods corrected it.... sorry if I'm not very clear
<Child4Christ> worked, cheers =)
<Healot> cheers the Canadian way T&P?
<elknof3> ryanacka, what is TAO burn method?
<Healot> TRack at Once
<Healot> meaning one track on each burning session
<elknof3> how do you activate that??
<uniq> lime4x4: 686.
<elknof3> i mean that's in k3b??
<Healot> all in k3b options
<ryanakca> in writing mode...
<elknof3> ok ok
<elknof3> thanks a lot
<ryanakca> ok, so you go burn cd image, then under "Writing Mode", change auto to TAO. proceed as normal
<Leqtic> uniq:  how do u install them? i unzipped it
<lime4x4> uniq how would i change that then?? took the update for the new kernel but it's the 386 version i don't know why it didn't detect my cpu properly
<elknof3> ryanacka, ok i think its wrking...  thanks
<Leqtic> Does anyone here know how to install themes?
<ryanakca> :)
<uniq> lime4x4: 686 will be the prefered kernel if you install it.
<uniq> leqtic: what theme? link?
<ryanakca> Leqtic: help us help you, can you give us more information? Themes for what? Downloaded from and to where? File extention?
<elknof3> will that work on every type of burning? i mean, to burn mp3's, data, etc?
<Tommy2k4> how can i get it so the windows key opens the k-menu
<ryanakca> elknof3: should
<Leqtic> .kth file extension, downlodade from the webplace uniq gave me
<Leqtic> KDE theme :D
<elknof3> ryanacka, it didn't work...
<ryanakca> ok, go to KControl, Appearance & Themes, Theme Manager, Install new theme
<lime4x4> uniq so go thru synaptic and select the 686 kernel
<ryanakca> elknof3: drats... same error?
<elknof3> yeap
<omega> How do I find the numeric permission bit of a file?
<ryanakca> ok, try closing k3b, go alt-f2, and type in:     kdesu k3b
<uniq> lime4x4: yes.
<Leqtic> ryanakca:  thanks
<lime4x4> thanks uniq
<Leqtic> ryanakca:  You mean SYstem Settings, cant seem to find Appearance & Themes
<uniq> omega: 'stat file'
<omega> Thank you, uniq
<ryanakca> Leqtic: no, KControl.... go alt-f2, kcontrol
<Leqtic> ryanakca:  thanks again :D
<ryanakca> np
<ryanakca> elknof3: working?
<uniq> omega: 'stat -c "%a %n \n" file' is also nice.
<Tommy2k4> is it possible to make the k-menu open when i press the win key
<uniq> tommy2k4: yes, you can try this:
<uniq> !kmediakeys
<ubotu> from memory, kmediakeys is system settings -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard layout -> enable keyboard layouts, and select a keyboard model close to yours in the list.
<Child4Christ> what repos in the source list do i need to install another amaroK engine?
<elknof3> no
<humboldt> does anyone know a app (GUI or WebGUI, OSS or proprietary) for keeping track of IP subnets, and IP devices in them. Something where you would create a master subnet and then can devide it in smaller pieces and keep information to any IP in these subnets, search for the IPs, subnets and info stored to them, ...
<paines> good evening
<ryanakca> elknof3: error?
<uniq> humboldt: something like nagios?
<Leqtic> does installing a new theme requiring u to reboot?
<humboldt> maybe, don't know it. you tell me.
<raphink> Leqtic: whatt kind of theme?
<omega> Too big a command for me, uniq. I like to keep things simple.
<Tommy2k4> cant find anything in there about the win key uniq
<Leqtic> raphink:  for the KDE
<humboldt> uniq: however, I primarily am looking for something to keep documentation for these subnets and IPs not to monitor them
<Leqtic> just a normal theme :D
<raphink> Leqtic: no
<elknof3> ok its working
<Tommy2k4> its not like the keyboard doesnt pick up the win key, i can use it in other shortcuts, but pressing it on its own doesnt bring up the k-menu
<raphink> Leqtic: the only thing that requires to reboot is upgrading a kernel
<elknof3> the burn prosses started yet
<Child4Christ> random question, anyone here sucessfully set up and ran an OX server on Kubuntu?
<raphink> as far as I know
<ryanakca> elknof3: what did you do?
<uniq> tommy2k4: choose the keyboard you have. ms win natural for example. Then it should work.
<elknof3> ryanakca: i did what you tell me
<elknof3> and then i started the burning proses
<Tommy2k4> well i dont know what keyboard i have but i tried all of the ms ones and none of them worked
<uniq> humboldt: then i don't know.
<ryanakca> elknof3: ok, is there anybody else who uses your box?
<uniq> tommy2k4: what about 105 key?
<Tommy2k4> tried it
<elknof3> ryanakca: thanks for helping me
<lime4x4> uniq is it possible to select the 686 kernel on install??? I have another machine i want to install kubuntu on as well
<ryanakca> np
<uniq> lime4x4: don't think so.
<lime4x4> k thanks
<Leqtic> bye all :D
<Tommy2k4> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153112 will that work on dapper?
<uniq> tommy2k4: yes. should
<apokryphos> Tommy2k4: yesa
<apokryphos> or yes, even
<apokryphos> hi uniq :). How's it going?
<uniq> hi apokryphos, all good here. and you? :)
<apokryphos> yeah, things are good. Finally a bit of a relaxation period after exams 8)
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> is someone here using a bluetooth mouse ?
<uniq> i use a trackpad, so that's a negative from me.
<Child4Christ> exams are fun :D
<apokryphos> bluetooth are too expensive still, for me
<apokryphos> Child4Christ: nah, means you have to do work. For most of them, anyway.
<uniq> i have a bluetooth phone, and headset though.
<Child4Christ> can i take the RHCE exams on Kubuntu?
<Child4Christ> might be goin for it next year WOOHOO!!! :D
<uniq> child4christ: probably not. as RH is RedHat not RubHuntu. :)
<Child4Christ> RubHuntu? IDEA!! *toddles off to make another ubuntu derivitive*
<Child4Christ> thats an idea actually, splice RHEL4 rpms and add ubuntu to it, is it possible?
<Child4Christ> best of both worlds cause a lot of software comes as rpm an no deb :(
<slicslak> can i use my gamepad as a mouse?
<richard> Is there any similiar program to amarok that will compress and install video's to a ipod?
<richard> Not an Ipod but a generic ipod with video capabilities. . .
<rohan> seeing that i have the ubuntu desktop cd, can i somehow use it to create teh kubuntu one, without having to download full 650mb kubuntu desktop cd ?
<_euclid> hola
<euclid_> j
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> what happened to that kde 3.5.? theme in which the top right corner buttons
<Armagguedes> where square, and the X button was longer than the others
<Armagguedes> i think it duplicated longhorn, but im not sure.
<Armagguedes> anyways, i prefered that one to 3.5.3's , but i cant find it in the themes section in kcontrol
<ryanakca> I have kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop installed. How do I set kmenu up so that it shows only KDE/Kubuntu apps? not the xubuntu/ubuntu/XFCE/GNOME ones...
<raphink> ryanakca: not sure that is possible
<raphink> imo the K menu shows all the apps that have a .desktop file in /usr/share/apps
<ryanakca> drats... didn't think so... I was hoping you'd prove me wrong
<serenity> i would be possible when u set up group-settings
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> I mean /usr/share/applications
<serenity> but to complicated
<raphink> ah
<SurfnKid> Hi
<SurfnKid> How can I check for errors on hard drives
<raphink> hi SurfnKid
<raphink> you mean on filesystems?
<SurfnKid> yeah
<raphink> run fsck
<SurfnKid> booted and got error on device hdc I/O logical block 0
<raphink> are you sure hdc is a hard drive ?
<raphink> isn't it the cdrom/dvdrom?
<SurfnKid> mm
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> good point i forgot hda is hdd, hdc is cdrom
<SurfnKid> :P
<SurfnKid> nevermind then
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> then check your CD/DVD ;)
<SurfnKid> now i remember that it gives errors now and then
<Armagguedes> how is responsible for the DejaVu font?
<SurfnKid> still wanna check my hdd, is there a utility
<Armagguedes> forget it, found it (sourceforge)
<raphink> SurfnKid: you can check filesystems using fsck
<Armagguedes> how do i check the version of a font i have installed?
<SurfnKid> raphink: k
<raphink> Armagguedes: dpkg -L
<raphink> sorrry -l
<raphink> dpkg -l
<raphink> will tell you the version of an installed package
<SurfnKid> raphink: warns that i shouldnt on mounted systems
<raphink> SurfnKid: then unmount it
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> if it's not your /
<raphink> ;)
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> and if it is, will it automatically check all this on bootup?
<raphink> if there is a problem with your /, it should be checked at bootup
<SurfnKid> ok then forget it
<SurfnKid> not worried :)
<raphink> otherwise
<raphink> you can run
<raphink> shutdown -r -F now
<SurfnKid> whats that do
<raphink> to reboot and force checking hard drives
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<Armagguedes> raphink ok tks
<SurfnKid> thanks brb
<serenity> is there a sidebar available for linux?
<raphink> a sidebar?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<serenity> like on vista...got this on my xp
<raphink> you mean a sidebar in konqueror with the history and stuff ?
<raphink> serenity: sorry I don't use vista so i don't know what you're talkinga bout
<serenity> no, a sidebar on my desktop
<serenity> mom
<raphink> what is that for?
<raphink> what does it do?
<raphink> you can surely put a bar on the side
<raphink> but sidebar stands for no special behaviour/fuctionality for me
<serenity> http://www.tgtsoft.com/images/ss/media_album.jpg   somethink like this
<raphink> unless you tell me what you want it to do
<raphink> ah
<raphink> !
<ubotu> raphink: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> a widget
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ubotu: :p
<ubotu> raphink: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> serenity: with kde you can use superkaramba for such things
<raphink> look at superkaramba stuff on kde-look.org
<serenity> ok
<serenity> thanks
<raphink> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=1ac381e18360f1f00da0344ba7d7eedf
<raphink> there
<raphink> you'll need to install the superkaramba package
<xst> When I write in kopete there is an enormous latency on the cursor. If I hold down e.g. the left-key, the curser may continue to struggle slowly to the left several seconds after I have released the button. Any ideas why?
<KuLover> Heya, I my motherboard has failed and if I replace it with a different one, will I have problems booting? Is there something I should do to prepair Kubuntu?
<xst> In general my desktop seems very much slower after I upgraded from breezy to dapper.
<raphink> xst: kde 3.5 is slower than 3.4 imo
<uniq> kulover: no, i think kubuntu should figure that out without help.
<xst> Any ideas why? Upgrading to a SLOWER version is rarely preferrable. :-(
<h3sp4wn_> xst: Try the latest kanotix live cd - kde doesn't have to be slow
<h3sp4wn_> xst: I am trying to work out what they do differently to make it run so much quicker
<xst> h3sp4wn_: Cool! Cause, I really think the dapper is extreamly slow.
<h3sp4wn_> xst: What spec of machine ?
<xst> h3sp4wn_: Athlon XP 2000+, 512 MB, Matrox G500. (But as you know, kubuntu was ok fast on breezy)
<KuLover> Heya, My motherboard has failed and if I replace it with a different one, will I have problems booting? Is there something I should do to prepair Kubuntu?
<uniq> kulover: no, kubuntu will handle it.
<h3sp4wn_> xst: I have Athlon XP 2600, 1gb ram - that kubuntu is reasonably quick on (using the real time preempt kernel patch and 2.6.16 - no other patches)
<h3sp4wn_> However on my p3 900 laptop with 256mb kubuntu is dog slow but kanotix runs as fast as my desktop does (it seems anyway)
<KuLover> Uniq, Coolness thanks a bunch. I worry about one thing though, what about hard drive controller drivers? Will it take care of that too?
<DjDarkman> hy ,is running shh anf ftp on my pc insecure?
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: ssh: yes, on the default configuration
<DjDarkman> kbrooks: and how can I configure it to be secure?
<The_Fallen> hi
<uniq> kulover: yes. everything should work. if you connect the harddrives in the same order on the same controllers as the old mb.
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: people scan for ssh servers and if one is found, they focus ALL their resources on that ssh server
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: they guess passwords
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: attack that field
<KuLover> I'm pretty sure I wil have to reconfigure my fstab though.. no big problem though
<The_Fallen> i wanna play MP3s with amarok and the FAQ says I have to install the package libxine-extracodecs... but this one doesn't seem to exist?!
<DjDarkman> but if I have a hard password?
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: hard password? THIS is not a hard password:
<kbrooks> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111
<kbrooks> but THIS is:
<kbrooks> z2f6k7j5hk75
<kbrooks> but thats not memorable
<BrigadierFrog> kbrooks: thats not a hard password
<BrigadierFrog> kbrooks: %gg!87.$ is
<DjDarkman> yeah but AFedgf24fefefEEeeeefef is harder
<rothgar_> The_Fallen: did you edit your repositories?
<rothgar_> The_Fallen: the package is probably there just not in the repositories there by default
<Snake[Away] > DjDarkman: I could crack that in about 4 hours.
<Snake[Away] > what BrigadierFrog said would be more difficult
<kbrooks> why, Snake[Away] 
<Snake[Away] > kbrooks: why is it more difficult?
<Snake[Away] > is that what your asking?
<kbrooks> no, the former
<DjDarkman> so i should use upper lower case chars ,number and special chars
<The_Fallen> rothgar_: yeah, i enabled universe and multiverse repositories
<kbrooks> <Snake[Away] > DjDarkman: I could crack that in about 4 hours. -> why?
<Snake[Away] > kbrooks: Because its a bunch of the same letters in a row
<kbrooks> ah
<Snake[Away] > kbrooks: how most password scanners work is they will go through the aphebete, then numbers, but say your password is... hiie when it figures out the i, it will try i for the next thing as well
<DjDarkman> can you give me an example of a password that will take at least a year to crack?
<Snake[Away] > DjDarkman: something from gpg
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: a year?
<Snake[Away] > Alright I gotta go take a shower, ill bbl
<BrigadierFrog> Snake[Away] : I wonder... can you even crack sha1 ? hmmm ? hahaha
<DjDarkman> gpg ,as in general password generator?
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: GPG as in gnupg
<Snake[Away] > kbrooks: DjDarkman: a gpg encrypted password takes generally an upwords around 2-5 years depending on how much encryption it is, and what kind of scanner/attacker the person is using
<Snake[Away] > and what kind of machine the attacker is using
<kbrooks> DjDarkman: as in "gnu privacy guard"
<Snake[Away] > openpgp etc
<Snake[Away] > ANYWHO Shower
<Snake[Away] > :)
<DjDarkman> can you give me a link explaining this gnu privacy guard?
<brandon> what's the command to start kde from the command line?
<DjDarkman> kde :)
<DjDarkman> i think
<thoreauputic> startkde
<thoreauputic> or  startx $(startkde)
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> startx $(which starkde)
<thoreauputic> minus the typo :/
<DjDarkman> he`s gone
<jme__> q. when i do apt-get and get .deb from the official ubuntu repository, the .deb are authenticated via a cryptographic signrature, correct ?
<uniq> jme__: yes, that's correct.
<jme__> uniq: you are positively sure ?
<jme__> i mean i got people telling me otherwise
<jme__> just want to know :)
<thoreauputic> jme__: there's gpg key IIRC
<thoreauputic> apt checks gpg and md5sum I think
<jme__> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> jme__: see man apt-key
<raphink> yes
<jme__> willl look thanks
<uniq> jme__: take a look at "man apt-secure" too (alt+f2 "#apt-secure")
<armedking> Anyone know what frontend the kicker applet "Public file server" uses in KDE cause i want the same in gnome.
<square_head> hello
<square_head> How can I disable shift + backspace to dont kill my X ?
<Snake> square_head: are you running XGL?
<square_head> yes
<Snake> Otherwise it shouldnt
<square_head> its verry annoying :|
<Snake> square_head: hang on, I got a command for it, i gotta go on my other comp and get it
<square_head> *very
<square_head> ok thank you
<uniq> square_head:  put this in your X config... Section "ServerFlags"
<uniq> Option "DontZap" EndSection
<nico8481> armedking: have a look at "ps -ef" output while it runs
<square_head> ok and if something goes wrong
<square_head> how do I kill it?
<armedking> oke i will, Tnx for your time man
<uniq> square_head: let's start all over again, my paste got all messed up.
<uniq> square_head: wait
<Snake> Dont do that man
<oomph_> has anyone installed Vmware version 5.5.1 on Kubuntu?
<oomph_> im having issues getting it to run
<square_head> oomph_,  I did
<oomph_> has anyone got a link or how-to on it?
<snikker> what package can i install for use mplayer embeeded in firefox?
<uniq> square_head: Section "ServerFlags" \n Option "DontZap" \n EndSection - where \n is new line.
<oomph_> the problem im experiencing is Libpng issues
<Snake> square_head: just type in "xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<Snake> oops
<Snake> no thats right
<Armagguedes> how do i install a website root certificate (cacert.crt) in order to use my wifi?
<Snake> square_head: that first quote should be there
<Snake> shouldnt***
<Snake> damn it!
* Snake tries to wake up
<oomph_> square_head did you experience that problem when installing?
<Snake> square_head: here, incase you didnt get it: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<Snake> will fix it
<square_head> oomph_,  yes, with some librabry, I did a search on ubuntuforums and it was a comand ln -s
<nico8481> snikker: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats#head-e25afe1552d3a818f60e64143931b2d8e0522267
<square_head> Snake,  then how i will restart my x ?
<uniq> snikker: mozilla-mplayer
<Snake> square_head: alt+ctrl+backspace? Like normal?
<square_head> ok thank u !
<square_head> WORKS
<square_head> wiiiiii
<square_head> *sorry for spam*
<oomph_> ok let me try it
<Snake> square_head: only thing is, you either A) have to put that in the compiz start up script at the very end, or B) put it in everytime you start the comp
<Snake> I chose to put it in my compiz startup script
<snikker> nico8481: thanks
<uniq> C) add DontZap to X config :)
<snikker> uniq: thanks
<square_head> ye
<DjDarkman> can I configure ssh and ftp to have a password guessing tollerance? for example if someone inputs the wrong password 10 times ,it will block it from retrying for a day or something like that?
<uniq> djdarkman: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/250
<Tommy2k4> what version of kde comes with kubuntu dapper
<uniq> tommy2k4: 3.5.2
<square_head> 3.5.3 I think
<Hawkwind> 3.5.2 but 3.5.3 was released later that night on June 1st
<Hawkwind> So if you update your system, you'll get 3.5.3
<uniq> if you add kubuntu.org sources and update you'll get 3.5.3
<Tommy2k4> what command can i type to find out what i have
<Hawkwind> Tommy2k4: kde-config --version | grep KDE
<nico8481> any idea how to add places to the system menu?
<shredder81> how do I get it to allow me to make folders
<Hawkwind> shredder81: Huh ?
<shredder81> I need to create a folder and copy files to it but it will not let me
<oomph_> im having a libpng issue installing vmware still
<h3sp4wn> sudo chown yourusername /path/to/folder
<Hawkwind> shredder81: mkdir is the command to make a directory, cp -a /old/path /new/path is the command to copy files
<square_head> oomph_, hang on I will search
<h3sp4wn> (optionallyy sudo chown yourusername:yourgroupname /path/to/folder (username and group name are the same for your default user)
<Kmirno> maybe sudo chown -R yourusername /path/to/folder will suit you better
<oomph_> thx
<Kmirno> the -R for recusiv
<h3sp4wn> If its a new folder the recursive shouldn't be needed
<square_head> paste the error
<oomph_> ok its 4 lines
<oomph_> vmware
<oomph_> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<oomph_> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<oomph_> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<neko> does anyone know if there's a fix yet for printing under dapper?
<uniq> oomph_: please, don't paste in the channel.
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Hawkwind> Ahhh, good ole pastebin :)
<oomph_> ok
<oomph_> my bad
<square_head> oomph_,
<square_head> oomph_, sudo cp /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/
<oomph_> yes
<square_head> this worked for me
<square_head> tell me if it works.
<oomph_> doesnt work
<oomph_> just starts and stops
<oomph_> no error
<square_head> wait I had the same issue
<oomph_> ok
<_buz> !kopete 0.12
<ubotu> _buz: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_buz> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<square_head> oomph_, did vmware install put a desktop icon ?
<oomph_> sec
<oomph_> checking
<oomph_> no it did not
<square_head> re-run vmware-config.pl using sudo, and put all the parameters correctly
<square_head> hope it helps
<oomph_> ok let me try
<neko> does anyone know how to get printing working after updating to dapper?
<Snake> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SurfnKid> is there a player i could use via the command line
<SurfnKid> without using GUI
<Hawkwind> SurfnKid: mplayer
<SurfnKid> Hawkwind: for instance, i dontw ant to use a desktop manager
<SurfnKid> i want to do everything on terminal mode
<SurfnKid> and have a radio station i want to stream
<Hawkwind> mplayer as I stated
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> i got xfmedia but let me install that one
<DaSkreech> SurfnKid: Yeah there are players
<DaSkreech> It's kind of hard to pull up stuff you can't do on the CLI
<DaSkreech> like UT :)
<SurfnKid> right
<SurfnKid> bah
<SurfnKid> i hate routers
<SurfnKid> i cant apt-get again
<jerry> is ubuntu and kubuntu pretty much the same?
<SurfnKid> can i set up a proxy on another laptop and go thru it
<oomph> square: im still getting the same error
<raphink> jerry: yes
<raphink> jerry: it's the same distro, with a different default DE
<_buz> jerry: kubuntu uses kde as desktop, other than that yes
<Tommy2k4> whats the parameters to untar a gz
<jerry> or what's different?
<square_head> oomph, it doesnt show ?
<raphink> jerry: as _buz said, kubuntu uses KDE by default, ubuntu uses GNOME by default, Xubuntu is XFCE
<uniq> tommy2k4: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<oomph> nope, same error after full reinstall
<square_head> that one with the lib?
<jerry> can I run gnome?
<Tommy2k4> time to write that down
<Tommy2k4> i always forget
<raphink> jerry: sur eyou can if you like it ;)
<jerry> or is there a command that I can type to launch gnome?
<_buz> can someone point me to the kopete 0.12 deb (again)?
<raphink> jerry: you have to install gnome
<raphink> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<raphink> will install gnome with the ubuntu settings
<raphink> whereas sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installs kde with the kubuntu settings
<raphink> etc.
<jerry> aww it says it can't find it :(
<DaSkreech> then you can type gdm at the prompt
<raphink> jerry: can't find what?
<SurfnKid> i have kubuntu and its lighter than ubuntu
<SurfnKid> if you lack memory
<raphink> SurfnKid: I doubt so
<raphink> if you lack memory and/or power, xubuntu is the lightest of the official DE/WM in ubuntu
<SurfnKid> raphink: sorry i meant Xubuntu
<SurfnKid> raphink: yes, not kubuntu
<raphink> ah ok
<SurfnKid> raphink: Kubuntu is heavier i thought
<Tommy2k4> uniq, is there a tar parameter to extract it to a folder the name of the tar
<raphink> SurfnKid: GNOME and KDE are about the same
<SurfnKid> dam those alphabet letters :P
<SurfnKid> K, X ,U
<DaSkreech> E
<raphink> SurfnKid: yeah, alphabet is hard
<SurfnKid> oh right Edubuntu
<raphink> where did you stop?
<raphink> Ebuntu even
<raphink> although so far I don't want to see it
* neko ponders the idea of clibuntu
<SurfnKid> ther'es also MacUbuntu and Whataubuntu
<SurfnKid> hehe
* DaSkreech goes for a few more letters to spell Slu Slux
<raphink> neko: you mean ubuntu server I guess then ;)
<DaSkreech> Klu Klux even
<andred> _buz: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<uniq> tommy2k4: no, make the dir first. and untar in it.
<neko> raphink: pretty much ;o)
<_buz> andred: thanks
<Tommy2k4> k
<neko> actually, does anyone know if ubuntu dapper has the same printing problems as kubuntu dapper?
<raphink> neko: no
<raphink> neko: the problems mostly come from the fact that an svn version of cupsys was used
<neko> ack, so much for that plan
<raphink> and the people who pushed it are gnome users, so they adjusted gnome to make it work with it
<ICXCNIKA> Anyone tried PCLinuxOS? I'm kind of conflicted between it and Kubuntu as far as which OS to start out with.
<raphink> but just forgot to tell us that it wouldn't work
<raphink> ICXCNIKA: I wouldn't be conflicted if I were you ;)
<neko> raphink: are there any fixes around do you know?
<uniq> it barely works with gnome too though..
<SurfnKid> whats a good proxy ?
<raphink> neko: not that I know of
<uniq> surfnkid: squid.
<SurfnKid> uniq: can you go thru all ports
<neko> ack, thanks anyway
<raphink> uniq: I quite don't understand why this svn version of cups was kept while final was released
<uniq> surfnkid: you can make it do whatever you want.
<SurfnKid> uniq: sweet
<Snake> !kde
<Snake> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> well, kde3.5.3 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<iNiku> ICXCNIKA: what's the selling point of PCLinuxOS? I've never even heard of it
<raphink> iNiku: PClinuxOS is based on Mandriva
<iNiku> ICXCNIKA: I would go for a widely known and used distro, easier to get support that way...
<ubuntu_> ha
<uniq> raphink: me neither, and the hacking to make cups fubar seems to me very unnecessary, as cups is just fine by default. What's wrong with printing in breezy? it works.
<raphink> it's a derivative of Mandriva
<h3sp4wn> raphink: Just install the final from the debian sid sources
<iNiku> raphink: ah, ok
<raphink> so it's rpm based to begin with ;)
<h3sp4wn> raphrink: apt-get source (don't try installing the binary debs)
<raphink> h3sp4wn: I'd say rebuild it first ;)
<iNiku> too many distros
<ICXCNIKA> Well, apparently it is based off of Mandriva. But it comes with Java, video drivers, and such already built into it.
<raphink> h3sp4wn: is it me you're talking to about cups ?
<DaSkreech> iNiku: Not enough hard Drive space
<h3sp4wn> raphink: I think so but I am not sure (going a little crazy at this moment)
<SurfnKid> uniq: proxy cache proxy server, same meaning?
<raphink> h3sp4wn: ok
<uniq> surfnkid: yes.
<SurfnKid> k
<Hawkwind> PcLinuxOS is not a derivative of Mandriva.  It's a complete and seperate fork and not something Mandriva has anything to do with
<fokus> ave wszystkim
<h3sp4wn> uniq: squid-prefetch is still broken in dapper (making the package useless)
<Hawkwind> Texstar used to be a Mandrake packager, he left and started PcLinuxOS and use Mandrake as the base
<fokus> mam szybklie pytanie gdzie mozna znalezc flash playera w wersji 8
<Hawkwind> s/use/used
<fokus> sorry
<uniq> h3sp4wn: what? is it?
<ICXCNIKA> I see. Have you used it before Hawkwind?
<Tommy2k4> what packages must i install to be able to configure and make
<fokus> this is a bad channel
<Hawkwind> ICXCNIKA: Yes.  I also use Mandriva so I know how PcLinuxOS works
<fokus> bay
<Hawkwind> PcLinuxOS uses apt-get instead of urpmi like Mandriva does
<uniq> h3sp4wn: i just upgraded a proxy server for a client friday, from breezy to dapper. hope they don't use prefetching.
<raphink> ICXCNIKA: from previous experiences with Mandriva, I woulnd't use a mandriva or mandriva-based distro
<raphink> ICXCNIKA: but you can make your own experience ;)
<Armagguedes> how do i install a website root certificate (cacert.crt) in order to use my wifi?
* Hawkwind Smacks raphink for his Mandriva comments :P
<iNiku> Armagguedes: huh?
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Its a script which prefetches stuff based on what you have been to previously
<iNiku> what does a website certificate have to do with wifi?
<Hawkwind> raphink: Though I do have to admit I'm switching my main OS from Mandriva to Kubuntu this week :)
<raphink> Hawkwind: I expect graphical configuration tools to not bork my config when I have modified it manually
<Armagguedes> iNiku in my univ in order to use the WiFi network they require us to install a root certificate
<uniq> h3sp4wn: yes, i know, i had it running on a debian proxy at another clients site.
<Hawkwind> raphink: Wait!  That's what Mandriva is famous for though.  Is their broken GUI tools
<Hawkwind> Heh
<raphink> and the mandriva drakes are the most horrible tools I know for this
<h3sp4wn> uniq: Its broken in debian though also
<raphink> sure Hawkwind
<raphink> but a distro with bad admin tools is not a good distro for me
<ICXCNIKA> Does anyone know of a good link for the Dapper Drake ISOs? The US links seem to freeze up on me.
<Hawkwind> raphink: They just came out with a new one a couple months back.  kiosk, it's a webbased package installer
<nnn0> us sucks :D
<raphink> ICXCNIKA: just try another one then :)
<iNiku> Armagguedes: umm. okay.
<Hawkwind> ICXCNIKA: I use the ones in Europe personally and I'm in the US
<jpatrick> !tell VICIOuS about sources
<raphink> Hawkwind: like CnR ?
<Hawkwind> ICXCNIKA: I always good the best speeds with swiss or the norway mirrors
<Armagguedes> iNiku at least its what's on the windows vpn page
<ICXCNIKA> Yeah. I'm using Estonia's link.
<Armagguedes> the dont have a linux guide
<Hawkwind> raphink: No not that drastic.  It installs bundles of packages, like it has KDE in one big bundle instead of all seperate rpms
<raphink> Hawkwind: what's the point?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Do you use hostapd at all ?
<Hawkwind> raphink: I've asked that a hundred times over.  They say it's to make package installation easier
<uniq> h3sp4wn: it just dies,it's not that important with prefetching. But it's nice to know that it doesn't work.
<raphink> Hawkwind: haha
<raphink> ok
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: nope, I have a dedicated wlan router
<Hawkwind> raphink: Thing is, if you install Mandriva One from the Live CD, kiosk won't work for you.  They have it so screwed up it's not funny
<iNiku> Armagguedes: ah, so it's for a vpn. you'll need a compatible vpn client first, then look into configuring the CA certificate into that
<h3sp4wn> uniq: http://pastebin.com/715443 (I got that patch from somewhere which makes at least not die immediately)
<iNiku> Armagguedes: sorry, don't have any real help for you, I haven't done much vpn stuff and it depends on what your university is using, anyway
<Armagguedes> ok tks anyy
<Armagguedes> *anyway*
<Armagguedes> at least i made some progress
<Armagguedes> now i need a vpn client
<h3sp4wn> uniq: I think if something is so broken it should either be removed or at least patched so it semi works
<Armagguedes> anyone know of one?
<Tommy2k4> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<uniq> h3sp4wn: thanks. I agree completely.
<Tommy2k4> how can i fix that
<iNiku> Armagguedes: there are several
<jpatrick> !xlibs
<ubotu> I guess xlibs is needed for cedega and opera.  use the xlibs-dev package
<jpatrick> Tommy2k4: that afaik^
<iNiku> Armagguedes: the question is, which one or ones will work with whatever your university is using
<_buz> Armagguedes: if your uni is using cisco vpn, kvpn ist your friend
<iNiku> Armagguedes: openvpn is one. openswan is another.
<_buz> that and vpnc
<Tommy2k4> k
<Armagguedes> how can i find find what vpn my college is using?
<TheHighChild> This Help pages
<TheHighChild> What school do you go to Armagguedes?
<Armagguedes> Instituto Superior Tecnico, in Lisbon, Portugal
<TheHighChild> Well, I would have tried searching your Help Pages but I don't read Protugese, sorry
<ICXCNIKA> Grrr, these sites freeze like after 14%
<ICXCNIKA> Eh, just try another one.
<SurfnKid> How can i set the squid settings
<Armagguedes> how do i insert a matrix into OOo Writer?
<Armagguedes> TheHighChild tks anyway
<Armagguedes> i've already searched the Helpdesk
<Armagguedes> no luck
<flow> #pao
<Tommy2k4> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Tommy2k4> what package name do i need
<iNiku> Armagguedes: well, what do they tell you to use on windows?
<Bazzi> apt-cache search qt3
<Bazzi> :)
<square_head> how I can reset KWallet password?
<square_head> I don't remember it and its annoying everytime its requesting for password
<raphink> I don't remember that
<raphink> I'd say remove .kwallet
<JavaByte> my monitor (which is plug and play) is detected as 640x480 and hsync 28.0-33.0 and vsync 43-72 when it is in fact a 1280x1024 with hsync 30-70 vsync 50-120, how do i change it
<raphink> we might remove kwallet in edgy
<raphink> should ask tonio about that btw
<square_head> edgy?
<square_head> what is edgy :)
<erov> just use the wallet
<erov> change it from the wallet program
<Alien_Freak> hi all
<raphink> square_head: edgy is the new version of ubuntu, coming after dapper
<Alien_Freak> I downloaded the latest Dapper release for Kubunut, do I need to do anything special do install it on the macbook pro?
<square_head> cool
<Alien_Freak> or can someone point me in the right direction?
<raphink> Alien_Freak: did you look on the wiki?
<JavaByte> theres a how to on the forums iirc
<raphink> I haven't tried intel mac
<raphink> macs
<raphink> but I know it's doable
<square_head> rrors were encountered while processing:
<square_head>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdm_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2_i386.deb
<square_head> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Alien_Freak> hmm.. link for the wiki?  i'm a bit new at the [uk] buntu
<raphink> Alien_Freak: go on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<raphink> and search :)
<Armagguedes> iNiku what do you mean?
<iNiku> Armagguedes: do the windows instructions say to download and use some specific vpn client, or what?
<iNiku> that would give a clue as to what kind of a vpn we're talking about
<Armagguedes> they just guide us through the "add a new connection" > "...vpn..." > etc under the _Lack of Control  Panel_
<Armagguedes> no just the embedded client (?)
<mitja> Hi! I mounted OS in another OS and changed all permissions to root 0755. Now it's stuck in init 2. Any suggesstions?
<SurfnKid> can someone help me with webmin
<h3sp4wn> Alien_Freak: You need elilo (install by debootstrap)
<Armagguedes> then they tell us to change a whole lot of options like PEAP and such
<oomph_> surf: what ya need?
<SurfnKid> I just finished setting it up
<oomph_> and?
<SurfnKid> says use the same password as you used on the setup
<SurfnKid> so ok
<SurfnKid> i go to the link:10000
<square_head> who locks this ?
<square_head> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<SurfnKid> whats the username?
<SurfnKid> root?
<oomph_> try root
<SurfnKid> ok
<oomph_> i think
<SurfnKid> but now
<Alien_Freak> hmmm... nothing for intel mac, macbook, macbook pro
<ninHer> hi all
<h3sp4wn> SurdnKid: If you have not specifically patched it for sudo then it won't work
<square_head> nevermind
<SurfnKid> i tried 3 times, its blocked, where's the file to unblock the file
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: ok you just said something in chinese
<SurfnKid> i mean wher's the file to unblock IPs
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: You will need to enable root (unless you can find some patches to make it work with sudo)
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<SurfnKid> i guess root would work but now im blocked
<h3sp4wn> Its not in debian anymore due to lack of interest
<iNiku> Armagguedes: okay, no clue then, I don't know what the standard windows vpn stuff is/does
<iNiku> mitja: sounds like you're in for a reinstall
<iNiku> mitja: you really shouldn't go changing permissions like that
<iNiku> they are there for a reason.
<Tommy2k4> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix
<mitja> iNiku: yeah I know now, I thought they were saved in the current OS not where they were changed
<Tommy2k4> how can i get rid ofthat error
<Armagguedes> ok tks  iNiku
<Armagguedes> i'll try asking elsewhere then
<h3sp4wn> Armagguedes: If you are using ipsec the kame tools are easier to use than openswan
<iNiku> mitja: you could compare permissions with a healthy system and restore them manually
<Armagguedes> h3sp4wn ur speaking chinese again
<iNiku> I didn't realize h3sp4wn was chinese :)
<SurfnKid> grr
<SurfnKid> doesnt work
<h3sp4wn> I am not chinese but I like china
<SurfnKid> heh
<SurfnKid> napoleon dynamite is dorky
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: where can i check for the webmin username and password
<iNiku> Armagguedes: how about googling up ipsec, kame and openswan? you might be enlightened...
<h3sp4wn> I haven't used it for years - try /pathto/webmin/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root newpassword
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> thanx for lookin
<SurfnKid> im doin all this just to get a pc to update thru a proxy
<SurfnKid> apt-get doesnt go thru my router
<h3sp4wn> huh ?
<SurfnKid> so maybe if it goes thru a proxy it will
<h3sp4wn> export http_proxy="http://192.168.1.2:8080" is all I use to get aptitude working through a proxy
<SurfnKid> right something like that ill have to try
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: Is it a home router ? or work ?
<SurfnKid> i just need to set up squid
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: home
<SurfnKid> synaptic has the problem, its on the forum
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: Which model of router ?
<SurfnKid> sometimes itll work sometimes it wont
<SurfnKid> netgear
<SurfnKid> got another laptop thatll work
<SurfnKid> just not this vaio
<h3sp4wn> which one ? (sometimes I have to do aptitude update twice to get it to work
<SurfnKid> both are going wifi
<SurfnKid> mmm
<h3sp4wn> I do aptitude update (then control c) and then do it again
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> let me try that
<SurfnKid> error, failed to connect, unable to fetch archives.
<h3sp4wn> are the lines in sources.list http:// or ftp://
<SurfnKid> you know what i had to do to get it working?  Internet connection sharing thru my laptop's wifi card, while that was directly connected to the DSLmodem. and That worked
<SurfnKid> ok cool
<SurfnKid> are those for proxy
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> um let me check
<h3sp4wn> So you have a dsl modem connected to a netgear router (via ethernet or usb)
<SurfnKid> yep theyre all deb http:///
<SurfnKid> err http:?/
<SurfnKid> bah u know what i mean
<h3sp4wn> i do
<SurfnKid> eth
<SurfnKid> my Dell laptop works fine
<SurfnKid> :(
<SurfnKid> just not this one
<h3sp4wn> is the ppp_mtu set right (I think that is the name for it)
<SurfnKid> 1500
<Tommy2k4> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Tommy2k4> how do i get rid of that error when ./configure
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: fails on synaptic and fails on apt-get
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: You could run debmirror on the laptop I suppose (takes 12gb for the full archive)
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, you useing E17 in ubuntu..like you was in mandriva
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: I would try the mtu at 1480
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: ouch 12gb i only have 9gb/5gb left
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Absolutely
<mikkelk> heu
<mikkelk> hey
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, where do i find it at..i find E16 in synaptic
<h3sp4wn> e-17 cvs
<raphink> loanwolf: there are unofficial packages
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: Look at my http://LinuxForDummies.org/ forum.  There is a Kubuntu section and a how-to for E17
<mikkelk> I got a problem with knetworkmanager and wpa - anyone who might be able to help?
<raphink> but they are trashy
<loanwolf> ok
<Hawkwind> loanwolf: It's a how-to on compiling from CVS in fact.  It gives you the newest code and it's easy cause it uses a script
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: What wireless chipset ?
<loanwolf> Hawkwind, ok thanks
<mikkelk> Hmm...can't remember exactly, it's an Asus A6J laptop
<mikkelk> I think it's intel pro wireless 3945
<mikkelk> When i try to connect it stops at 28%
<neko> has anyone else had any problems with kuickshow refusing to install?
<SurfnKid> 1480 and still nothing, i gotta check those settings on the webserver to access it
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: I don't know much about those cards try looking in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (and remove knetworkmanager) anything you don't understand ask me
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: can you paste the paths earlier to the password
<loanwolf> anyone know why my screensavers will work by clicking the test button under screensavers..but why they wont auto atart
<uniq> neko: it's removed, beeing replaced by gwenview. because the old imlib it depends on is no longer maintained.
<mikkelk> Ok, thanks, i'll try that...
<neko> uniq: thanks, I'll try that then
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: It will depend on where you installed it
<SurfnKid> right
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: And it may also not be like that anymore (I last used it in 2001)
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: For people buying web hosting accounts from direct connection
<SurfnKid> /usr/share/webmin
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: Its probably easier to just install squid manually (if you are trying to install the squid webmin modules)
<SurfnKid> yep, got it already installed
<SurfnKid> but when i access a website
<SurfnKid> it says it isnt permitted or allowed
<SurfnKid> seems i gotta configure the proxy
<h3sp4wn> hang on a min
<JavaByte> see the advice not to change the default gfx setting if you have a ati or nvidia card - does that also apply to changing monitor settings or not?
<SurfnKid> thx, im gonna read up on the documents
<mikkelk> well, i don't really get it - it says that i should define af driver by "wpa-driver -something-", but which driver?
#kubuntu 2006-06-18
<JavaByte> i guess no one knows right? i'll go try it :S
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: http://pastebin.com/715513 (those are all you need to change - the http accelerator stuff is probably not needed for you but I use it for transparant proxying)
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: It is worth reading the docs but for just getting it working thats pretty much all you need to do (you can increase the cache size change to diskd and do loads of other interesting stuff)
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: it says that i should define af driver by "wpa-driver -something-", but which driver?
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> let me try that
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: try wext (if that doesn't work try ipw - its quite new so it should support wext)
<oomph_> anyone gotten the thinkpad volume keys to work?
<h3sp4wn> mikkell: What interface is the wireless one ?
<oomph_> if so, how? i tried using xbindkeys
<h3sp4wn> mikkell: i.e eth0 eth1 or some other name ?
<mikkelk> eth1
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: if you do iwlist eth1 scan (can you see the accesspoint)
<SurfnKid> no wonder
<SurfnKid> says deny all
<Tommy2k4> any way to check if konsole is working?
<Tommy2k4> cos im installing something with apt-get and its been on "Setting up libidn11-dev (0.5.18-1) ..." for ages
<mikkelk> Yes i can
<h3sp4wn> SurfnKid: Makes sense so people who just install it without understanding what it has done don't end up running open proxies
<Tommy2k4> wait nvm i accidentally had it scrolled up :p
<Anfangs> :)
<serenity> is there something like "eyetoy" available for linux? (Cam-based games)
<slow-motion> n8
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: Have you removed knetworkmanager and networkmanger ? (The daemon may interfere with wpa_supplicant if its still running)
<Anfangs> so i just installed kubuntu - ive been usung ubuntu. where is there a wiki or guide for getting drivers, codecs, etc for kubuntu?
<mikkelk> i am perfectly able to connect to unsecure wireless networks...
<mikkelk> yes i have removed it...
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: I don't think networkmanager can worth thru wext (at least not in my experience)
<mikkelk> well...could you guide me through setting it up in another way?
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: yea kind of like an smtp relay server, its not enabled by default or else you'd be open to hell
<mikkelk> I am pretty knew to this...
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: Are you using wpa1 or wpa2 ?
<mikkelk> wpa1
<oomph_> anyone here run IBM thinkpad?
<oomph_> with their kubuntu install?
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: Can you use nano ? (to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?) You need to add a section similar to this (if one doesn't exist) http://pastebin.com/715528
<vge> <3 kubuntu
<vge> ;-)
<uniq> gnite guys.
<oomph_> vge do you?
<h3sp4wn> uniq: gnite
<vge> well,  works for me after 5 months
<oomph_> if so, how did you get your volume and mute buttons to map?
<mikkelk> done that
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: now run sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<vge> my comps dont have those sry
<Tommy2k4> sudo: ./Makefile: command not found
<vge> oomph_: and those are really not kubuntu problems if you think they are, linux in general dont you aggree?
<Tommy2k4> how can i get it to work
<larson9999> how do i add my windows drive to grub?
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: There is an example in /boot/grub/menu.lst (put it underneath the debian automagic kernels line)
<mikkelk> Result: http://pastebin.com/715541
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: right at the bottom (the example is near the top but commented out)
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: try running sudo wpa_cli
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: and typing status
<mikkelk> wpa_state=SCANNING
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: i don't think that example will work for me.  do i need hd1,0 if it's on the 2nd drive?  and do i need 'boot' instead of chainloader?
<Tommy2k4> where can i get automake 1.6.1
<Tommy2k4> apt-get only gets 1.4
<h3sp4wn> Tommy2k4: try automake 1.9
<Tommy2k4> ty
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: Which driver has windows on it in linux notation if you like (you need chainloader to boot windows)
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: partition sorry
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: windows is on hdb1
<Tommy2k4> hmm i got automake1.9 but it says says i have 1.4-p6 and so does automake --version
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: That would be (hd1,0) then unless you don't have hda
<h3sp4wn> larson9999: All you need is exactly as the example is above but with root (hd1,0)
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: are you in wpa_cli ?
<smanen> hi
<larson9999> h3sp4wn: ok here goes
<mikkelk> yes
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: pastebin the output of status
<smanen> can anyone tell me if there is any way to resize a linux partition within linux?
<futlib> hi, I'm using ubuntu on a laptop and all the hotkeys work fine in gnome. I installed kubuntu-desktop, and none work in KDE
<smanen> im using qparted
<futlib> is there anything (not too complicated) to make them work in kde?
<smanen> how can i resize a linux partition within linux?
<futlib> same goes for xfce4 btw, but that's not important here
<vge> smanen: try app named gparted
<SurfnKid> h3sp4wn: proxy works :) webmin doesnt who cares but the aptget is still not, i gotta look more into that
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: it just says: wpa_state=SCANNING
<MidMark> guys for and amd64 not running amd64 kernel is better: i386, i686 or k7 kernel?
<smanen> is it possible to resize a linux partition within linux?
<oomph> ok solved my thinkpad problem
<oomph> kmilo needed to be installed
<vge> smanen: did you try the app i mentioned? yes
<smanen> how can i private message vge?
<SurfnKid> what was it oomph
<vge> you need to be registered in this network
<edgy> Hi, Today I booted my kubuntu and it just display that blue kubuntu word on a black screen and stopped. it doesn't boot except in recovery mood, what am I supposed to do??
<chess> whats best way to install a tar.gz download
<word> edgy: does it just show the blue screen or does it load something and then stop?
<edgy> chess: you need to read the install file inside the folder extracted
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: ???
<chess> ty edgy
<edgy> no just the word kubuntu and the blue ribbon before it. no sucess or fail messages at all
<word> edgy: Have you editted your xorg.conf file lately?
<edgy> chess: you are welcome
<edgy> word: aha! yes I removed the wacom input device yesterday
<MidMark> guys for an athlon64 not running amd64 kernel is better: i386, i686 or k7 kernel?
<edgy> word: could that be the problem?
<word> edgy: Theres a reference to that device somewhere farther down in the file that you also need to comment out/remove
<edgy> word: ok I would boot in recovery mode and check ...
<edgy> word: and by the way I was wrong it brings some messages and then stop at that screen sorry
<word> edgy: It's in 'ServerLayout
<tuxcicles> I think I am going to upgrade to dapper, is it as simple at apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<word> edgy: Ok try and write down those messages and pu t them in a paste-bin
<edgy> tuxcicles: you need to modify your /etc/apt/sources first
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: just give a second I need to check something
<futlib> ideas about my hotkeys issue anyone?
<edgy> tuxcicles: and put dapper instead of whatever you had first
<bernier> hi, I just reinstalaled kubuntu and I have no icons on my desktop. How can i enable the /home/"username" icon?
<tuxcicles> yea, I think I will go to easysource and build a new one
<edgy> word: on ServerLayout I removed three lines related and booting now ...
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: Ok
<edgy> bernier: is it a fresh install?
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: try adding wpa-conf managed (to the top of the /etc/network/interfaces section and then trying again)
<bernier> edgy: conpletely
<[Evil] [Ernie] > question for someone
<bernier> completely*
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i need to resize my /home partition
<tuxcicles> i am just afraid of loosing my ati fglrx when updating, because Ive tried it before, and it didn't work, and all my data in kontact, because the new may not read the old. Anyone have ploblems like that after an upgrade?
<edgy> word: you saved my day. Just removing those lines solved it. Thanks
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: (sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<word> edgy: No problem.
<edgy> bernier: and you checked the md4sum of the iso first? you shouldn't have such a problem!
<oomph> has anyone experienced problems with getting amarok to run?
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: Also try getting rid of the wpa-driver line (I don't think its needed)
<oomph> to play MP3s
<oomph> the application runs but once I build my media
<oomph> it doesnt play the songs
<edgy> oomph: you have w32codes installed?
<bernier> edgy: I installed it once, everything was fine. Today i formatted twice and the 2 times i had no icons on my desktop. i can go to /home/bernier but the icon ain't on the desktop
<oomph> do i need that for mp3s?
<oomph> mp3s play on xmms
<mikkelk> Same result...
<oomph> without a hitch
<vge> oomph: did you try to play single mp3 on amarok?
<oomph> yes
<vge> no good?
<mikkelk> This is what i looks like know: http://pastebin.com/715587
<oomph> nope
<oomph> trying something one sec
<edgy> bernier: strange! you formatted even the home partition or kept it from a previous install?
<edgy> oomph: yes
<edgy> oomph: for me it works properly
<bernier> edgy: well i completely formated using the live CD. and chose my whole hard drive to install
<edgy> bernier: if you did ls -la /home/bernier/Desktop what do you get?
<bernier> drwx------ 3 bernier bernier 4096 2006-06-17 18:14 .
<bernier> drwxr-xr-x 7 bernier bernier 4096 2006-06-17 18:40 ..
<bernier> -rw-r--r-- 1 bernier bernier   69 2006-06-17 15:24 .directory
<bernier> drwxr-xr-x 2 bernier bernier 4096 2006-06-17 18:14 Frank
<bernier> -rw-r--r-- 1 bernier bernier    2 2006-06-17 18:11 sources.list~
<bernier> frank and sources.list were made by me
<oomph> still can't seem to get amarok to play
<oomph> it mounts the media and recognizes the tags
<oomph> but when i go to play
<oomph> it skips past it
<RawSewage> Ok
<RawSewage> Do you have multiverse enabled
<bernier> any idea edgy?
<oomph> let me check
<edgy> bernier: and what's this .directory?
<bernier> no idea
<oomph> how do you enable multiverse?
<bernier> don have that on my desktop
<RawSewage> alt+f2    adept
<RawSewage> Repositories
<edgy> bernier: ok can you try making a new user and try to login with it?
<RawSewage> Manage Repos
<bernier> ok
<edgy> bernier: oh! wait
<bernier> yes?
<edgy> bernier: what type of icons you expect on the desktop?
<bernier> a directory of /home/bernier
<bernier> a "link" to it
<edgy> bernier: ok right-click on your desktop
<edgy> bernier: configure desktop
<bernier> then?
<pradeepto> what is the difference between the Desktop CD and the Alternate CD?
<oomph> amarok is opening the file but not playing anything
<RawSewage> we're not done
<edgy> bernier: behaviour -> device icons
<pradeepto> Is Alternate CD == text install like before?
<bernier> ok
<bernier> after?
<RawSewage> oomph, if you follow my instructions, youll have it playing
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: Any new ideas?
<oomph> ok
<oomph> im listening
<RawSewage> did you go to adept
<oomph> yes im in
<RawSewage> Adept - Manage Repos
<edgy> bernier: mounted hard disk volume
<oomph> ok
<edgy> bernier: check it and any thing you want
<RawSewage> enable all the grayed out multiverse and universe
<bernier> edgy: it creates a link to my hard drive
<oomph> i got them all enabled
<RawSewage> also, in the compenents column , where it says universe, double click and add  multiverse to it
<pradeepto> and ideas anyone?
<oomph> already had em
<RawSewage> so that it says  universe multiverse
<oomph> yes, enabled
<pradeepto> What is Alternate CD ?
<RawSewage> also, in the compenents column , where it says universe, double click and add  multiverse to it
<RawSewage> you have to type it in
<RawSewage> so that it says  universe multiverse
<RawSewage> you did that?
<chavo> pradeepto, text installer
<oomph> one sec
<pradeepto> chavo: thanks :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how can i unmount /home ?
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<edgy> bernier: ok now form it you can reach your home directory, right? ;)
<bernier> yup
<edgy> bernier: is this ok for you?
<oomph> raw: for this repository http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mikkelk> http://pastebin.com/715587
<bernier> i dont understand what you mean
<RawSewage> huh
<RawSewage> did you do what I said
<RawSewage> also, in the compenents column , where it says universe, double click and add  multiverse to it
<RawSewage> you have to type it in
<RawSewage> so that it says  universe multiverse
<oomph> yeah it doesnt seem to save
<oomph> when i try to edit and apply
<RawSewage> you have to hit Enter after
<RawSewage> its tricky that way
<RawSewage> after you type, hit Enter
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: All of the file: http://pastebin.com/715611
<oomph> ok done
<RawSewage> Fetch Update
<oomph> now fetch updateS?
<RawSewage> yes
<edgy> bernier: I mean kubuntu dapper don't put icons on the desktop
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: You need to change the ssid and passphrase to what is on the router yes ?
<edgy> bernier: but you can make it in your own
<edgy> bernier: I just noticed this
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: I have done that - I just removed it when placing it on pastebin
<RawSewage> oomph, one last step
<oomph> ok
<RawSewage> when it's done, close Adept, open a terminal
<linuxmonkey> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<oomph> ok
<RawSewage> and type   sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: try running wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase (it will generate an encrypted password)
<bernier> ok thanks
<RawSewage> oomph, it should work now
<edgy> bernier: you can just right-click and make a shortcut to /home/bernier too
<inc|freaky> hi all :)
<h3sp4wn> mikkelk: wpa-psk 7cccf4e9f2065dc333c7254jruijiejgih55f924kgowekokgweijdc56cf20f5d04 (should be the line instead of wpa-passphrase)
<inc|freaky> can someone tell me, when there will be something like a treeview of the chantabs or something in konversation?
<inc|freaky> oops, wrong channel sorry
<oomph> raw: thanks it does indeed
<oomph> appreciate your time
<oomph> works great
<RawSewage> ok
<mikkelk> h3sp4wn: hmm...same result again
<neko> when installing from source, is there a specific way of doing things so that it coexists as nicely as possibly with the apt system?
<tuxcicles> anyone know if upgrading to dapper will leave a bunch of breezy orphans behind or garbage my system?  I sure hate installing from scratch :P
<neko> tux: the main problems I've had so far with upgrading are that I lost sound (which turned out to be that KDE reset a load of my settings), and that printing is pretty much screwed
<RawSewage> Is printing screwed in a fresh install?
<neko> well, that's after the whole thing of needing to manually install kubuntu-desktop
<neko> but that's in the known problems on the website
<neko> RawSewage: I believe so
<RawSewage> But he wants to know if upgrading will leave orphans behind
<neko> or garbage his system
<RawSewage> meaning henceforth useless bits of old software
<RawSewage> or does it tidy up neatly behind it
<neko> I dunno about orphans, but there's certain elements of my system that I would definitely called trashed
<RawSewage> I do fresh installs
<neko> ah, I'm thinking of the other meaning for garbaging a system
<RawSewage> then again, I pretty much switched to Linux a few weeks ago
<RawSewage> cold turkey from Windows
<oomph> raw: that is what im doing too
<RawSewage> I knew 0 about Linux
<oomph> trying to at least
<oomph> raw: what distros did you try/
<RawSewage> Youll go throuh a few stages
<RawSewage> The first is, youll try to get Windows-like apps, or use Wine
<RawSewage> I started with Ubuntu, then to Kubuntu
<neko> in my experiance switching to linux is easier than going in the opposite direction at least
<james_xxx> i switched to linux about 2 months ago cold-turkey (almost) and i have had to do a number on re-installs lol
<RawSewage> lol Ive never heard of anyone going from Linux to Windows
<RawSewage> Yes, Im an expert at installing now
<oomph> hehe
<RawSewage> I'd mess things up and want a clean start, so reinstalled everything with the latest build
<neko> when I got a laptop earlier on in the year I left windows on it for playing games
<oomph> much difference between kubuntu vs ubuntu aside from gnome and kde?
<pedro_> hello
<RawSewage> no
<neko> I hate using it for anything other than the most basic of tasks though
<pedro_> could someone help me ?
<neko> it's also trashed itself several times, and it's damn annoying losing all the settings when you reinstall
<oomph> ever tried cdega? for games?
<vge> neko: well, windows is the most userfriendly software out there
<RawSewage> once you get past the confusion of command lines, you start to find things in Linux that are really cool that Windows doesnt have, and youll wonder how you survived without them
<neko> WineX?
<neko> vge: you're kidding me, right?
<RawSewage> I havent tried Cedega
<vge> neko: nope
<neko> I've used WineX before, and it barely worked at all, so I stopped paying
<RawSewage> when was that
<james_xxx> on the other hand, i still think that linux is pretty far behind windoes when it comes to multi-media
<RawSewage> Cedega's supposed to be good
<RawSewage> I think Microsoft is on the way down
<RawSewage> and Linux is on the way up
<neko> vge: the only people I can see windows itself being more user friendly to are people who are already stuck in the windows mindset
<james_xxx> ii am 80-90% windoze free, but it will be a while before that moves toward 100%
<RawSewage> I miss a few Windows programs
<RawSewage> I still have to use Wine for QuickPar
<neko> vge: having approached the issue from both directions, I better adapted to linux from being in a windows mindset than I adapt to windows from the linux mindset
<oomph> what is quickpar?
<RawSewage> Windows is pretty much a fixed environment
<RawSewage> In Linux, if theres something you dont like, you can usually change it
<vge> neko: well, debends highly what you do with the enviroment
<RawSewage> QuickPar is for par2 repair, useful for Usenet downloads
<oomph> yeah, linux is fantastic
<RawSewage> If you dont download from Usenet, I doubt youd need par files
<oomph> which usenet do you use?
<pedro_> usenet or binaries newsgroup in general
<oomph> i use mainly torrents
<RawSewage> when I had money, I used NewsHosting
<RawSewage> binaries
<neko> vge: I'd say it's more to do with /how/ you try to use the environment - the best test would be to see how blank slates adapt to each OS
<pedro_> could someone help me with kubuntu adept ???
<pedro_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<pedro_> i see it everytime i launch adept
<RawSewage> Close the Add/Remove program thing
<neko> pedro_: adept crashed on you?
<RawSewage> you have another running instance
<pedro_> i tried to reboot but thats the same
<neko> I've had it happen several times that adept crashes, and then leaves the lock in place
<pedro_> i'm new with kubuntu something like 2 hours
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> Ive never had that
<pedro_> so what 's the solution ?
<Tommy2k4> is it possible to open a txt file from konsole eg with kate without having to close the text file before using the same konsole again
<RawSewage> are you sure you dont have one running on another desktop?
<pedro_> how can i know that N?
<pedro_> is there a taskmanager ?
<chavo> Tommy2k4, kate file &
<RawSewage> yes
<neko> run "apt-get update"
<Tommy2k4> ctrl + esc pedro_
<pedro_> lol
<neko> it should tell you to run something else
<RawSewage> ksysguard
<neko> "dpkg --configure -a" I think
<pedro_> pedro@pedro-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<pedro_> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Perm
<word> there's been a gui task manager all this time and i've been using top in commandline..
<RawSewage> lol
<crimsun> don't underestimate top(1)
<word> crimsun:  :P
<crimsun> it's one of the sleeper utilities in procps
<pedro_> i tried dpkg --configure -a
<chavo> apt-get install htop <- a really nice commandline task manager
<pedro_> something happens
<neko> try opening adept now
<thoreauputic> pedro_: sudo apt-get update mon ami
<pedro_> it installs flashplugins for mozilla
<pedro_> are u french ?
<pedro_> that could help me lol
<thoreauputic> pedro_: no je suis Australien :)
<pedro_> dpkg dont work
<pedro_> mais tu parle francais :-)
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pedro_> je suis sauv alors
<neko> just realised, I was running that as root
<thoreauputic> 1fr
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vge> no parle pa france, tyst ny tango, stana pt kii
<neko> try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<pedro_> i can explain in french why it doesnt work
<pedro_> in english is not very easy for me
<word> pedro_: Are you using sudo
<pedro_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RawSewage> http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<pedro_> dpkg: la zone de la base de donnes d'tat est verrouille par un autre processus
<pedro_> dkpg say that
<pedro_> dpkg: la zone de la base de donnes d'tat est verrouille par un autre processus
<vge> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<word> pedro_: I don't think dpkg should have a problem with adept running..
<thoreauputic> pedro_: tu as un autre apt ou synaptic ou adept ouvert je crois
<Linuxnoob> moins
<Linuxnoob>  weiss jemand vll warum zb bei konquerer sich die seiten solang aufbauen? ich hab dsl3000 aber geht so lahm wie isdn?
<pedro_> oui jai bien qqchose douvert mais pas visible
<pedro_> je pense cest la mise a jour du plugins flash pr mozilla
<pedro_> linstall a planter et depuis j'ai ce pb
<nnn0> :)
<thoreauputic> pedro_: c'est l'anglais ici - ?join #ubuntu-fr pour le Francais
<thoreauputic> er - ?join #ubuntu-fr
<thoreauputic> hahah
<nnn0> :)
<thoreauputic> I mean /
<neko>  /join
<thoreauputic> right
<Tommy2k4> !mplayer
<pedro_> ok then i try speaking in english
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thoreauputic> :))
<pedro_> i have a process called update-flashpu
<pedro_> i tried to kill this process but i have no permission
<pedro_> i'm sure that's my problem
<nnn0> are you root ?
<thoreauputic> pedro_: sudo killall update-flashlugin or whatevr it is
<thoreauputic> minus the typos of course...
<pedro_> im the only user
<bernier> hi, while using ./configure, i get that error:
<bernier> checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
<bernier> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Tommy2k4> to compile mplayer plugin for opera must i --enable-x?
<thoreauputic> !tell pedro_ about sudo
<oomph> raw: is newhosting a good usenet service?
<RawSewage> yes
<pedro_> pedro@pedro-desktop:~$ sudo killall update-flashlugin
<pedro_> update-flashlugin: aucun processus tu
<thoreauputic> pedro_: there was a typo
<crimsun> ``sudo pkill update-flashplugin''
<nnn0> :)
<RawSewage> oomph, get the unlimited monthly  14.95
<thoreauputic> pedro_: do crimsun 's command
<oomph> oh ya?
<oomph> thats pretty good
<oomph> they got everything therE>
<oomph> ?
<pedro_> crimsun ?
<RawSewage> oomph, have you used Usenet
<thoreauputic> pedro_: he said:  sudo pkill update-flashplugin
<thoreauputic> pedro_: use that
<RawSewage> It's a lot easier to use Usenet on Windows
<RawSewage> for binaries
<pedro_> flashplugin process was killed
<pedro_> thank you
<pedro_> but adept dont want to launch
<pedro_> always the same error
<crimsun> what error?
<RawSewage> The database locked error, in use
<crimsun> did you kill apt-get/aptitude/adept/dpkg ?
<pedro_> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<pedro_> this error
<crimsun> does that occur with apt-get, too?
<pedro_> u mean in konsole ?
<neko> thought on the printing front... would installing breezy's version of CUPS work?
<RawSewage> test
<bernier> hi, while rinning ./configure for Gaim i got that error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/715678
<oomph> raw: you still therE?
<oomph> had to go afk
<diiiego> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RawSewage> oomph, yes
<RadiantFire> bernier: you want to install libgtk2.0-dev
<bernier> radiantfire: i just did it
<RadiantFire> did it work?
<diiiego> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bernier> radiantfire: well yes it did
<bernier> I had another error mesaage before i install it
<chavo> bernier, sudo apt-get build-dep gaim <- that will egt you all the headers you need to build gaim
<smanen> how can i register?
<oomph> raw: yes ive used usenet before
<oomph> long time ago
<DrNickRiviera> is it normal for stuff like kicker and knotify to take up 30mb of ram?
<RawSewage> It's easier on Windows
<smanen> does anone know how can i resize my linux partition inside linux?
<smanen> i have tried gparted and qparted
<chavo> DrNickRiviera, they probably aren't taking that much each, it's just the way linux show shared memory
<nnn0> DrNickRiviera, yes
<smanen> but they do not allow me to modify it much
<nnn0> smanen, you can't resize the partition you use
<DrNickRiviera> if i run top, the mem row only applies to physical memory though, doesn't it?
<DrNickRiviera> because i've got 1gb of ram and i only seem to have 10mb free most of the time
<oomph> whats a good kde ftp client?
<DrNickRiviera> and that's not really running that many programs, mainly firefox, amarok, gaim, mysql, apache2 and the stuff that kubuntu sets up automatically
<diiiego> oomph ---> muddleftp
<mart> pradeepto: ooh, you just got a mention on the planet :)
<chavo> DrNickRiviera, linux uses ram cache aggresively and tries to avoid swap
<mart> in Adriaan de Groot's blog - is that you?
<chavo> if an app needs ram the cache is freed up
<RawSewage> oomph, Konqueror
<RawSewage> oh
<chavo> konq works great for simple ftp stuff
<angel> @DrNickRiviera: Linux will use as much of the available physical memory as possible as disk cache, to speed up the system performance
<RawSewage> I was a hardcore Firefox user, but now I even use Konqueror for my browser
<angel> @DrNickRiviera: If you have a small amount of Free Physical Memory and a large amount of Disk Cache Memory, your system is well configured.
<DrNickRiviera> ok, well that definitely applies to my system
<Tommy2k4> where do i check how much free space i have
<DrNickRiviera> just seems strange, especially with amarok which seems to have 2 processes that use 150mb each
<smannell> I am trying to install the ATI drivers, but no matter which method I use the fglrx kernel module does not get loaded, when I try to load it with modprobe I get the following error:FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/misc/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted  Any ideas
<chavo> DrNickRiviera, like I said you're looking at the vm or shared memory, add all them up and it's way more than the physical ram you have
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, install kdf , and then run kuickdisk .  it puts an icon in the tray.  you click it and it shows your free space.    or you could type  df -h   in a terminal all the time
<RawSewage> I mean kwikdisk
<navegante> smannell http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<BioVorE> how much ram dose the kubuntu GUI installer want  192MB?
<Tommy2k4> is there an app like WinDirStat for linux
<Tommy2k4> 256
<BioVorE> ok..
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, install kdf , and then run kuickdisk .  it puts an icon in the tray.  you click it and it shows your free space.    or you could type  df -h   in a terminal all the time
<Tommy2k4> RawSewage, do you know what WinDirStat is
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> what kind of information do you need to see
<Tommy2k4> nvm i found out the linux version is kdirstat
<Tommy2k4> graphically shows you your hdd
<smannell> navengante: Those are two of the install methods I've tried.  dmesg |grep fglrx yields: [4294893.279000]  [fglrx:firegl_init_module]  *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed.  I don't know what that means
<RawSewage> oh
<chavo> Tommy2k4, try filelight
<Tommy2k4> better than kdirstat?
<chavo> never tried kdirstat
<Tommy2k4> kdirstat seems good enough :)
<Tommy2k4> hm every time i try to delete a file the progress dialogue comes up and stays on 0%
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, have you looked at Konqueror with view mode File Size View
<RawSewage> I know it's not what youre looking for
<RawSewage> it's interesting though
<Tommy2k4> its froze konqueror >_<
<RawSewage> lol
<pradeepto> mart: yes that would be me :)
<keffo> kubuntu runs substantially slower than XP on this laptop. any clues as to why?
<pradeepto> mart: suddenly all the wristpain is vanishing :)
<vge> keffo: kde can eat lots of resources, maby too low swap space or low diskspace?
<keffo> vge: not really.
<Tommy2k4> how do i empty trash
<keffo> vge: you're guessing xubuntu is a better choice?
<RawSewage> you can add a Trash  Can applet to the taskbar
<Tommy2k4> without doing that
<RawSewage> idk
<pradeepto> mart: thanks for the pointer, sorry for the late reply though, its pretty much odd hours here
<Tommy2k4> k i guess ill have to use that when i need it then
<pradeepto> mart: and the wrist pain was really not helping much. Thanks again.
<mart> pradeepto: yeah, here odd hours too. :)
<Tommy2k4> i have wrist pain
<Tommy2k4> my wrist has not been getting as much excersize while ive been on linux because mplayerplugin sucks
<RawSewage> what
<pradeepto> Tommy2k4: take care man, I have a pretty niggling pain since yesterday.
<keffo> dude, keep it to yourself!
<Tommy2k4> lol
<Tommy2k4> why is it taking forever to delete files / empty trash
<Tommy2k4> been on 0% for ages
<mart> oh dear.  it always has to descend to that level, doesn't it? :/
<crimsun> well if you'd stop putting "excersize" material in the trash...
<Tommy2k4> sry :p
<Tommy2k4> nope none
<Tommy2k4> why does mplayerplug-in have no controls such as play/pause/seek bar
<geneo93> !memory
<ubotu> memory is, like, http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<Tommy2k4> is it just cos im using opera?
<vge> Tommy2k4: no, same thing in every browser
<Tommy2k4> so theres no way to get controls in it?
<mart> doesn't it have a right-click menu?
<Tommy2k4> nope
<Tommy2k4> and the screenys on the homepage show it has controls and a right click menu
<Tommy2k4> but mine doesnt :s
<vge> well i use firefox with mediaplayerconnectivity and use my favourite player for video files when i need em
* pradeepto apt-gets RSIBreak
<Tommy2k4> i only have 2 partitions, windows and /, can i resize the / from inside kubuntu?
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, did you try Amarok
<Tommy2k4> i use it for playing my music
<Tommy2k4> i need a video plugin for a browser thogh
<RawSewage> for video, did you try Kaffeine
<RawSewage> oh sorry
<geneo93> mplayer is best
<Tommy2k4> but it has no controls :9
<RawSewage> for standalone?
<RawSewage> what about vlc
<geneo93> sure it does
<Tommy2k4> mine doesnt and i dunno why
<pradeepto> yes it does have controls
<Tommy2k4> it does in the screenys on mplayerplug-in homepage
<geneo93> just right click screen
<Tommy2k4> no menu comes up
<Tommy2k4> ill try it in firefox
<pradeepto> even the non-gui one has controls.. short cut keys actually.
<Raven301> In the kcontrol panel the theme manager ... Where are the themes located on the hard drive ... which dir ???
<LiteHedded> when I go to mount a samba share why does it want the username to be guest?
<geneo93> try usr/share/app/kde
<RawSewage> LiteHedded, dont even bother with configuring
<RawSewage> Samba works best when left as is
<LiteHedded> huh?
<LiteHedded> don't configure it?
<LiteHedded> don't I need to tell it my workgroup?
<RawSewage> I spent hours with it , only to realize it worked out of the box
<RawSewage> no
<keffo> it defaults to mshome, thought
<LiteHedded> the default workgroup is mshome
<LiteHedded> mine is workgroup
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> sorry
<LiteHedded> all i did was add a share
<LiteHedded> i didn't change much else
<FisherP> Has anyone had a any problems unlocking a user after switching ??
<LiteHedded> when I try to map it on windows it wan't a username and password
<LiteHedded> wants
<LiteHedded> but the username is greyed out and says Guest
<RawSewage> Thats usually because your accdessing it somewhere else
<RawSewage> maybe have 2 Konq windows open
<LiteHedded> no konqeror windows open
<RawSewage> Ok, I only know about mshome
<Tommy2k4> is it cos i used --enable-x that mplayerplugin has no gui contorls
<RawSewage> mine doesnt have controls either
<RawSewage> and it's in the Lost and Found sectin
<Tommy2k4> does yours have a right click menu though
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> it sure opens fast though
<diiiego> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Raven301> geneo93: thanks but no it's not there
<RawSewage> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<RawSewage> go to adept, and type mplayer
<geneo93> its in multiverse i think
<RawSewage> it is, but theres lots of related packages
<geneo93> yes you prolly want 686
<RawSewage> not the plain one?
<geneo93> no
<RawSewage> ok
<geneo93> its just a dummy package
<Tommy2k4> am i going blind or does firefox have no preferences window
<RawSewage> They moved Preferences since 1.0
<geneo93> under edit
<Tommy2k4> what a dumb place
<RawSewage> they moved it awhile ago though
<RawSewage> you mustve been using an old version
<geneo93> couple years ago
<RawSewage> lol
<Tommy2k4> i stopped using firefox at like 0.7
<RawSewage> I use Konqueror for my browser
<geneo93> i like the full bloat thing i use mozilla
<Tommy2k4> i like opera :)
<RawSewage> oh
<geneo93> much more reliable
<Tommy2k4> opera 9 final might be released on monday
<FisherP> Has anyone had problems unlocking an X session from switching users ????
<FisherP> Has anyone had problems unlocking an X session from switching users ????
<RawSewage> Should MPlayer be in the Lost & Found section
<RawSewage> FisherP, try   sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/kcheckpass
<FisherP> RawSwewage, thanks, if I drop out soon it's 'cause it didn't work and I'll be back
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> can anyone help me ?
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4,
<RawSewage> I think I found the answer
<FisherP> RawSewage, it worked THANKS, now if I can only get my NVIDIA FF 5200 card to work thing will be almost perfect
<Tommy2k4> really
<RawSewage> cool
<RawSewage> did you install kmplayer
<RawSewage> KDE interface for MPLayer
<soulrider> uhm guys, i just tried the live distro
<geneo93> FisherP:  apt-get install nvidia-glx
<diiiego> sorry, what's the name of the channel for kubuntu xgl?
<soulrider> but i dont know how to set up a pppop connection
<diiiego> or ubuntu gl is the same thign
<LjL> diiiego: i think there's only #ubuntu-xgl
<diiiego> tnx
<FisherP> geneo93 Yup, if only it was that easy. I've been looking on the forums and Googled it so many times, I've nearly given up. I've run scripts, tried compiling my own, uninstalling, reinstalling. I am starting to think it's my motherboard
<RawSewage> did you change that one line from nv to nvidia
<RawSewage> I forget where it was though
<soulrider> FisherP:  or RawSewage, can someone help me for a sec?
<geneo93> well you have to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after you install it then restartx
<FisherP> RawSewage, Yup, even commented out the dri, and GLcore lines
<FisherP> Soulrider, fire when ready
<soulrider> k
<soulrider> i just tried the live Cd for the first time
<FisherP> geneo93 sorry, been there, done that
<soulrider> but i couldnt figure out how to set up a ppoe connection :P
<geneo93> FisherP:  good test is kororaa
<FisherP> soulrider, I haven't tried the livecd, but assuming that you have installed it on the hdd I would expect that you should so into the system setings on the menu system
<FisherP> geneo93, what's kororaa
<soulrider> no, i havnt installed it, im using the live disc
<geneo93> live cd with xgl
<soulrider> i looked for it everywhere but couldnt find it
<soulrider> whats xgl (yes, im horribly newbie)
<FisherP> soulrider, ok, there i am at a loss. most distros that I've worked with require you to install it before doing fancy stuff.
<Tommy2k4> ok RawSewage i've installed kmplayer now
<geneo93> unbelievable graphics
<soulrider> oh.. ok
<FisherP> geneo93, OK, I'll try it I have mandrive 2006 on another partition but havent' tried to install it on that one since I've moved over to kubuntu
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, you probably have to configure it to use mplayer
<Tommy2k4> any idea how?
<FisherP> geneo93, do you mean it's a live cd with the nvidia drivers active ?????
<james_xxx> i had to do a reinstall of kubuntu a few weeks ago, and accidentally installed it to a different partition than i had had it on to begin with. now i have kubuntu on this comp twice.... can i just delete the old installation? will i have to edit grub after that?
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, yes, Configure it, its right there
<geneo93> FisherP:  yes
<RawSewage> Use movie player:
<FisherP> james_xxx , yes, most likely you will need to fix the grub as well
<james_xxx> fisher ty
<james_xxx> FisherP: ty
<Anfangs> Is it just me, or is the whole k----- naming scheme in KDE a little corny/irritating?
<RawSewage> When you configure shortcuts for KDE apps, is there a way to add mouse things to it to, like mouse roller
<RawSewage> I think it's good they use K
<RawSewage> it might be korny, but it's konvenient
<mart> Anfangs: and if ever there was a conversation that'd been done to death, it would be that...
<FisherP> Angfangs, dpends, sometimes it's handy knowing that it's a KDE program, othertimes it's a bit thin.
<LjL> the K naming scheme can be a little irritating imho
<LjL> the best way to know that a program is a KDE program would be a clear indication in the package, viewable with apt-get
<Anfangs> yeah, it is a little handy... but gnome gets by without it.. i mean they have some, but not everything.
<LjL> but, in practice, there is already one: just look if kdelibs is a dependency
<RawSewage> You know it's Gnome becuse it doesnt have the K
<Tommy2k4> ok i set kmplayer to use mplayer in its options
<Anfangs> lol
<Tommy2k4> you think that now opera mplayerplugin will have gui controls?
<Anfangs> Tommy2k4: gnome got the better end of that deal
<RawSewage> Tommy2k4, oh, no lol
<Tommy2k4> -__-
<Anfangs> oops, i mean RawSewage
<Tommy2k4> theres a few times ive installed apps before realising they were gnome
<FisherP> I've got to keep going on my assigment but thanks for chatting
<Anfangs> kopete is pronounced Kay-owe-pee-tee, right?
<Tommy2k4> i pronounce it ko pete
<DoctorMO> does anyone use Wengo?
<mart> Kop-eh-teh.
<geneo93> k o pete
<Tommy2k4> so RawSewage which problem were you trying to solve
<RawSewage> The lack of an interface when playing normallly
<Tommy2k4> k
<mart> Anfangs: at least, I used to work with one of the kopete developers, and he said Koh-peh-teh.
<Tommy2k4> it does, just not in the plugin :(
<Tommy2k4> i dont like the fact that ubuntu is pronounced oo boon too
<mart> er, but that's a real word though.  you can't retrospectively change it's pronunciation :)
<RawSewage> Thats why I switched to Kubuntu
<rob> as opposed to koo boon too?
<RawSewage> easier to say
<Tommy2k4> its the boon bit i dont like, which is still in kubuntu >_<
<Tommy2k4> bun sounds so much better
<geneo93> now it koo boon too
<Anfangs> what about xubuntu.... even worse
<Anfangs> ksoo-boon-too?
<Tommy2k4> zoo imo
<Anfangs> ex-oo-boon-too
<RawSewage> x is pronounced z
<mart> yeah, zoo- I guess.
<Anfangs> lol
<geneo93> as in xeons that i have
<RawSewage> you can pronounce it however you want though, this is LInux.  everytyhing is configurable
<Anfangs> ok, right
<Tommy2k4> can i shrink my / partition from inside kubuntu
<SystematicDub> true true
<Anfangs> yeah, thats why i use lie-nooks.
<ron_> hello
<mart> Tommy2k4: what file system?
<Tommy2k4> ext3
<DoctorMO> how am I suposed to test my webcam if wengo is the only thing to do video chatting on linux... hmmf
<Tommy2k4> i wanna shrink it and make a fat32 aswe
<Tommy2k4> aswell*
<Anfangs> DoctorMO: there are other apps
<geneo93> lee nuks you mean
<mart> Tommy2k4: er, you don't want / to be fat32 :)
<Anfangs> DoctorMO: kopete msn has video i think
<Tommy2k4> i said make a not make it
<mart> oh, I see, sorry.
<Tommy2k4> or
<Tommy2k4> actually it may not matter
<Tommy2k4> windows can read samba shares cant it
<mart> uh, you could try using the rescue mode on your install cd to resize it.
<mart> yeah...
<Tommy2k4> can it write to them?
<Anfangs> I don't really like the letter K
<mart> Tommy2k4: yeah, but ...
<Anfangs> I'd rather it be 'c' or something.
<Anfangs> cEdit, cChat, cRap
<mart> I don't see how that helps if you were considering repartioning.
<mart> Anfangs: woah, you gotta write a new desktop environment now :)
<Anfangs> CDE
<SystematicDub> (about the pronunciation bit) I've always  said it lee nuks myself (never been in contact with othe Linux user or Kubuntu or Ubuntu users ever so never heard it said) but it sounds good the other way
<Tommy2k4> i wont need to repartition if i can just use my network to transfer files
<mart> Anfangs: ah, nah.  forget it.  CDE was rubbish.
<Anfangs> mart: cKDE
<mart> ok
<ron_> is ther a way to stop kubuntu from asking for a disk? everytime i try to install firefox it asks me for a disk. i put the disk in hit ok then the comp freezes.
<mart> er?
<Anfangs> the c stands for cool!
<Tommy2k4> or crap
<DoctorMO> Anfangs: yea I installed kopete, but the list of accounts I could add where blank and the settings menu was compleatly foo bar. *sigh* ubuntu 6.06
<mart> ron_: how are you trying to install firefox?
<Anfangs> yup! however youre feeling about linux that day
<ron_> apt-get
<mart> Anfangs: but k originally stood for kool! :)
<Tommy2k4> or krap
<mart> DoctorMO: try running kbuildsycoca ?
<Tommy2k4> im such a pessimist :p
<Anfangs> mart: really? lol
<ron_> adept sorry
<mart> DoctorMO: then restart
<mart> DoctorMO: er, restart kopete of course, not your system.
<mart> ron_: and you've put in the installation CD?
<DoctorMO> mart: kind of gathered that
<Anfangs> i installed Unreal Tourney 2k4 on here... not really sure how to run it now though. It ran it once after install.. now it's lost
<ron_> mart: yes then it freezes
<mart> DoctorMO: er, yeah, just in case you know, there's a lot of windows converts ;)
<mart> ron_: the entire machine freezes?  mouse stops moving?
<Tommy2k4> how do i share /home/tommy over my network with samba
<ron_> mart: yes
<DoctorMO> mart: I havn't used windows since 2001
<JavaByte> hey - whats the exact way (i really don;'t wanna screw it up) to install kernel 386, i think i know adept well enough but i'm not sure of the packages i need
<mart> ron_: woah, sounds like ropey hardware.
<Tommy2k4> windows ftw
<mart> DoctorMO: sorry, couldn't tell from your nick :p
<ron_> mart: ?
<geneo93> 686
<mart> ron_: well, doesn't it? freezing on accessing the cd drive is pretty weird.
<JavaByte> geneo93: ya typo i meant 686
<Anfangs> i'm disappointed I cant get google talk working in kopete
<DoctorMO> mart: do a search for my nick, you'll see I've been doing odd jobs for linux and oss for quite a while
<mart> Anfangs: works fine here....
<geneo93> Anfangs:  try gaim
<ron_> mart: i guess so. but why does kubntu ask for the install cd? btw its the dvd install cd if that helps
<mart> DoctorMO: uh, not that fussed actually.  I just thought I'd clarify in case you didn't know.  I wasn't trying to be offensive.
<mart> gee.  it could get like #debian in here...
<Tommy2k4> #kubuntu ftw
<Tommy2k4> most helpful irc ive ever been in
<Tommy2k4> other than #xxxpaszone on efnet
<mart> ron_: because that's probably where it last saw the most recent copy of the package.
<geneo93> try gentoo some time
<mart> ron_: you could always try removing the line that refers to the dvd from your repositories.
<SystematicDub> ok ok I don't know much about debian except it's related to ubuntu... but why is there such adverseness to it?
<mart> ron_: the update.
<JavaByte> no-one know what packages i need for kernel 686?
<geneo93> just comment it out with # before line
<mart> SystematicDub: debian is great, it's just that the main irc channel is full of kids who want to show off how geeky they are, while actually looking quite stupid.
<ron_> mart: you think if i edit sources.list it may  help. i have apt-get update and upgrade
<SystematicDub> ahhhh thanks mark...hehe I'll have to check this out
<mart> SystematicDub: but I thoroughly recommend it as a distro.
<ron_> mart: line that refers to dvd is in sources.list?
<DoctorMO> mart: nah I just like showinf off
<mart> ron_: that's my guess as to what is wrong.
<DoctorMO> mart: oh and kopete now works
<DoctorMO> mart: thank you
<SystematicDub> mart: yes I was going to get it but decided on Kubuntu
<ron_> in gnome in gedit what is it in kde?
<mart> DoctorMO: what annoys me is that most of the kids in #debian who profess to know everything have done less foss coding than me. :/
<RadiantFire> ron_: kate
<ron_> ty
<geneo93> sudo kate
<RadiantFire> generally K -> Utilities -> kate
<RadiantFire> kdesu kate works as well
<JavaByte> hey - where would i find info on the proper packages to install kernel 686? the descriptions are ambiguous
<mart> DoctorMO: SystematicDub: but there are other debian channels, which might be better, but I never tried.
<Tommy2k4> do most of you have a konsole window up all the time
<james_xxx> i should install the 686 kernel , too
<mart> JavaByte: just install linux-image-686
<geneo93> james_xxx:  what processor you have
<mart> that depends on the latest point release.
<JavaByte> mart: only one package - none of the others
<james_xxx> geneo93: i have a celeron d and a P4
<mart> JavaByte: only one package what?
<geneo93> yes then
<JavaByte> AMD Athlon XP
<mart> oh, JavaByte you don't want the 686 kernel then.
<JavaByte> no - it's not for AMD?
<mart> er, isn't the athlon a 64 bit cpu?
<geneo93> k7
<DoctorMO> mart: it isn't about coding or showing off, really it's about having professionalism in your skills. leets go to hell.
<mart> or there are 32bit athlons too.
<geneo93> yes
<DoctorMO> so anyone got kopete want to test my webcam?
<JavaByte> mart: no it's 32 bit :) i'm not rich :P
<mart> DoctorMO: right, we're agreed.  but for those kids it *is* about showing off :)
<Tommy2k4> kopete crashes when i try to recieve someones webcam :s
<mart> ah, ok
<Tommy2k4> ill try it again tho
<Anfangs> whats the diff. between ubuntu and debian? i understand ubuntu uses debian as a foundation. but why shouldn't i just use debian and skip ubuntu? and why does ubuntu seem more popular? i know it's easier to install ubuntu.....srry several questions there?
<Anfangs> :)
<mart> Anfangs: kubuntu has a nice default set up for kde.
<DoctorMO> Anfangs: Anyone can bake bread, but for some reason everyone buys the kind with the funny seeds on top
<Tommy2k4> seeds suck
<geneo93> Anfangs: ubuntu is light years ahead of debian
<DoctorMO> Tommy2k4: seeds grow not suck :-P
<mart> Anfangs: debian packages pretty much what kde releases, but kubuntu selects only a few packages for a default install
<Tommy2k4> -_-
<mart> geneo93: depends what for..
<Anfangs> Well, i have the suspicion that my 3d wont work on debian...
<mart> debian seems to get security updates a wee bit faster, I find.
<mart> at least for the stuff I use.
<geneo93> mart: ubuntu create stable out of debian unstable
<mart> geneo93: I know.
<Tommy2k4> god damnit its fathers day 2moro
<JavaByte> ok - i've got that package set to install - is there anything else i should install with it?
<ron_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<mart> geneo93: but my point stands.
<Anfangs> would i be able to use something like the universe or restricted repository on ubuntu?
<geneo93> well for normal user ubuntu is the way to go
<mart> Anfangs: no, but you can use debian's contrib and non-free on debian.
<Anfangs> on debian, i meant
<Anfangs> ok
<mart> Anfangs: so while multiverse has the sun jvm in ubuntu, you'll find it in non-free in debian.
<Anfangs> Well, i can't think of a reason why I might want debian... was just wondering why ubuntu arose, i guess.
<ron_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15885 :/
<geneo93> because it took 4 years to release sarge
<Anfangs> ubuntu has been by FAR my best experience with linux thus far... i tend to try most of the new releases when they come out of the popular distros
<Anfangs> geneo93: i see
<mart> it used to be the case that everyone used debian "stable for servers, and testing for the desktop" - it was a cliche, in fact - but now I use mixed debian for servers, and kubuntu for desktop :)
<DoctorMO> hmm, I know my ugly mug at 3am is not something alot of people want to see, but I do want to make sure this works for my sister. so does anyone want to spare 5 minuets with msn to test a video chat?
<Anfangs> although i stopped using fedora at 3.... never really liked it.
<[Evil] [Ernie] > to speak for the linux noobs
<[Evil] [Ernie] > kubuntu is awesome
<[Evil] [Ernie] > even if i have no idea what im doing
<[Evil] [Ernie] > =P
<[Evil] [Ernie] > slowly but surely
<geneo93> my 13 year old son uses it all day long
<Tommy2k4> find as you type seems really slow in opera on linux
<Anfangs> DoctorMO: sure
<mart> Anfangs: I got frustrated and Fedora constantly shipping buggy compilers. :/
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well
<mart> and->at
<Tommy2k4> DoctorMO,  i will but yesterday kopete was crashing when trying to recieve a webcam
<[Evil] [Ernie] > i meant windows-to-linux noobs =p
<ron_> i am getting errors when i sudo kate /ect/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15885
<geneo93> etc
<mart> [Evil] [Ernie] : better to take the plunge now than later :)
<ron_> lol
<Tommy2k4> ron_,  does the file still open
<Anfangs> DoctorMO: m.s.reed@hotmail.com
<mart> DoctorMO: where are you?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > yea
<mart> ron_: ect -> etc
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but ive been using windows since 1997
<[Evil] [Ernie] > linux is successfully confusing the hell out of me
<ron_> changed to etc but i still get the error but i does open
<[Evil] [Ernie] > but even while im confused and wondering why something isnt working right
<mart> ron_: what's the new error?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > im happier about it than i was when i encountered problems on windows
<Tommy2k4> ron_, probably nothing to worry about cos mine gives a few errors but still opens fine
<mart> [Evil] [Ernie] : yeah, sounds familiar :)
<Tommy2k4> probably not errors just a debug
<[Evil] [Ernie] > afterall, this distrubution is free.. but when i drop $300 for a copy of windows
<diiiego> hi there! i need a KDE + Kubuntu + nvidia + xgl successfull installed used, PLZ!! :)
<ron_> k :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it BETTER work right
<Anfangs> diiiego: ok!
<DoctorMO> mart: UK
<diiiego> i can run xgl just fine.. but i can't see compiz
<mart> ron_: go to /etc/apt in konqueror, right-click sources.list and pick "Edit as root"
<mart> DoctorMO: city?
<diiiego> or better, i can't start compiz correctly...
<diiiego> Anfangs: can you help me?
<Anfangs> diiiego: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper     -     check that site out... should answer your questions
<diiiego> Anfangs: did you do it successfully?
<DoctorMO> mart: currently in Widnes (cheshire), but I live in Merstham (surrey)
<Anfangs> diiiego: not nvidia, ATI..... on gnome
<LiteHedded> ok i have this machine set up to be a samba file server. how do I shut down kde and go to just a terminal?
<diiiego> mhh, gnome.... that's my actual probelm... thnx anway..
<diiiego> let me repeat the question anyway..
<diiiego> hi there! i need a KDE + Kubuntu + nvidia + xgl successfull installed used, PLZ!! :)
<mart> DoctorMO: ah, ok..  I thought I recognised your name from teaching, but I guess not :)
<umberleigh> DoctorMO: hehe. that's scarily close
<Anfangs> diiiego: I didn't say do what I did... i said see the site...
<DoctorMO> umberleigh: where are you?
<geneo93> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<umberleigh> Slurrey :P
<Tommy2k4> why does xchat not open links unless i right click and go open link in opera
<DoctorMO> umberleigh: surry is a county the size of two greater londons, which part?
<umberleigh> near croydon, though i think that's as specific as i'm going to be.
<Tommy2k4> looks like you have a stalker
<umberleigh> ugh. Croydon.
<umberleigh> hahaha
<mart> Tommy2k4: xchat,  but you have konversation in kubuntu !!
<DoctorMO> umberleigh: Ah, perly
<mart> hmmph, southerners :)
<diiiego> Anfangs: yeah, i know :) i already did everything is in that wiki
<Tommy2k4> i like xchat :)
<diiiego> Anfangs: but i can't do the gnome stuffs.., since i am in kde
<geneo93> you can use gnome apps in kde
<Tommy2k4> yay i feel tired :)
<diiiego> i don't think the gnome windows manager thuough :)
<Tommy2k4> off to bed now cya
<geneo93> gdm
<mart> yeah,  I think everyone in the UK should be in bed by 3am, please :)
<DoctorMO> mart: where are you then?
<mart> DoctorMO: in newcastle, but from Edinburgh (so I am a southerner too)
<Anfangs> Anyone in Tennessee?
<geneo93> ohio
<Anfangs> :)
<Anfangs> close enuf!
<DoctorMO> mart: Well i'm from widnes so i get to call you all southern wonces
<Anfangs> ...for irc.
<geneo93> right at the top
<mart> DoctorMO: where's widnes?
<Anfangs> That's where they get Widnesday, isn't it?
<Anfangs> :P
<DoctorMO> mart: near Liverpool and while yes it's south of newcastle and scotland, I'm willing to ignore that for the sake of toung in cheek
<geneo93> you boys beeter get to bed
<mart> DoctorMO: isn't that in Cheshire
<mart> ?
<mart> DoctorMO: :D
<DoctorMO> mart: oh and we have a better tyne bridge :-P it's 3 times longer than your one.
<mart> DoctorMO: yeah, but it's not as cool as the Forth Rail Bridge :)
<DoctorMO> mart: that is true, that is quite a cool bridge, our rail bridge is only a victorian arc bridge spanning the Mersey
<mart> it doesn't even have it's own song!
<Anfangs> All these Ks in KDE remind me a little bit of German. Kontact... close enough.
<DoctorMO> mart: I keep on hearing the 2 pints of larger song when I think of the widnes/runcorn bridge
<mart> heh, spelling of "lager" showing your accent there :)
<FisherP> Angfangs, r u still going of about the 'k's ??
<mart> Anfangs: er, you know germany has a good proportion of developers, right?
<FisherP> just out of curiosity are there people from the kubuntu normally on this channel, you don't have to identify yourself
<Anfangs> mart: nope... that makes sense though....
<mart> FisherP: er, most of them are in the devel channel.
<FisherP> I noticed that earlier on there was chat about irc clients. does any one know if there is anything able to use the Autotrig stuff ??
<mart> FisherP: Riddell is here, and the name you're quite likely to see associated with kubuntu.
<DoctorMO> mart: no I'm showing my dislexia and time of morning.
<geneo93> check this out http://www.nicholsonbridge.com/today/aerialbuild.jpg
<mart> FisherP: autotrig?
<Anfangs> FisherP: yup.. they annoy me. Sorry to spam the channel. But I just want what's best for KDE!
<FisherP> mart, cool, it's good to know that someone out there is on... laughing at the noob's
<FisherP> mart, like me (well new to kubuntu)
<mart> FisherP: nah, kubuntu is quite a friendly community for that.
<DoctorMO> mart: http://www.liverpoolpictorial.co.uk/runcorn/images/runcorn1.jpg
<mart> DoctorMO: woah, you have live animals in the water!!!
<geneo93> http://www.nicholsonbridge.com/today/oldcard.jpg
<FisherP> mart, yeah, autotrig is used across irc to serve files in a CSV list
<mart> FisherP: sharing dodgy files? :/
<mart> DoctorMO: we need about 6 injections if we fall in the tyne.
<mart> used to be more than 10.
<DoctorMO> mart: you need 10 stitches if you bounce off the mersey
<mart> lol
<FisherP> mart, yeah so far I've never actually crossed anyone in the linux community who is rude.
<DoctorMO> mart: the kind of river where even the athists can walk on water
<mart> FisherP: wow, you must be a noob :)
<FisherP> mart, not neccarily dodgy
<JavaByte> fark oarf!!!!
<geneo93> yeah really noob
<JavaByte> sorry but it was funny!!
<DoctorMO> FisherP: I've found rude people, but they tend to be on the loosing end of a flame war
<mcrandello> who wants a good laugh
<RawSewage> you can find rude people in the programming channels
<RawSewage> or development channels
<mart> on mailing lists....
<DoctorMO> on forums...
<mcrandello> I'm trying to make an older version of glrx work with xorg 7.0.0, it's not going to work is it?
<DoctorMO> I'm going to bed I think, nice chatting with you all!
<geneo93> mcrandello:  why
<mart> DoctorMO: 'night.
<FisherP> I've heard stories about rudness, but then I don't hop on channels much, and tend to stick to myself
<ron_> ty for all your help everyone
<Tommy2k4> damnit cant sleep lol
<mcrandello> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272
<mcrandello> that's why :(
<geneo93> why use new one
<mart> FisherP: like I say, the kubuntu community seems quite nice, but every now and again you get the odd surprise.
<geneo93> not
<mcrandello> the new one makes my usb crap itself
<oomph> how does xensource compare to vmwarE?
<geneo93> irq conflict
<oomph> anyone have experiences with both?
<mart> oomph: xen is free :)
<oomph> performance wise and features?
<mcrandello> hrmm got any pointers on how to troubleshoot that in linux?
<mcrandello> I haven't tracked down irq probs since windows xp
<mcrandello> erm 98
<geneo93> dmesg might shed some light on it
<mart> oomph: pretty much similar... vmware is a bit more polished in terms of set up, and it will happily run any guest OS.  xen is theoretically faster, I believe, though I haven't tried it.
<mart> oomph: and obviously, xen won't run an unmodified guest OS.
<geneo93> qemu will though
<mart> yes, qemu is more like vmware in terms of what it actually does.
<oomph> thanks
<oomph> i think im gonna try it
<mart> which?
<mart> :)
<geneo93> funny i never have been tempted to look back at windows
<geneo93> screw that missery
<FisherP> gene093, when did you leave ??
<geneo93> 99
<mart> ditto.
<mart> at least, on a regular basis.
<geneo93> 99
<FisherP> that was a bit early for me, i still had a cannon parralell scanner to suport
<mcrandello> geneo93: If I can actually get accellerated X working then I'm ditching the only legit copy of windows I ever ran :)
<geneo93> mcrandello:  try some bios changes
<mart> I still have to run the odd thing on windows, where there is no linux equivalent, but for day to day work, all has been good for years.
<mcrandello> wow this dmesg output is pretty dense
<mcrandello> there's not a whole lot to adjust in the bios
<mcrandello> being a laptop they figure you shouldn't need to :(
<Frederick> hello folks just to congrats you by the amazing installer
<FisherP> yeah i used it for the most part since about 2000
<geneo93> can you toggle pnp os off
<mcrandello> I've been flirting with it since slackware 3
<mart> FisherP: geneo93: always funny to look back at the early versions of kde :)
<FisherP> mcrandello, what card do you have
<mcrandello> ati mobility 200m
<FisherP> mart, i shudder at the thought
<Frederick> folks how do I install kdeveloper in ubuntu?
<geneo93> well kde 1 wasn't much but some things stuck around from it
<mcrandello> it looks like it also controls the usb and some other stuff the MB normally would on a box
<FisherP> mcrandella, can't help you i have probs with my nvidia 5200
<mart> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde1shots.php
<Frederick> FisherP: wich problem?
<geneo93> FisherP:  you have agp first in bios
<FisherP> geneo93, mart, i think i started with kde2, i can't remember but i do remember that i could create my own themes which got harder with kde3
<FisherP> Frederick, the black screen of death... funny i should say that we were just discussing a different os
<mcrandello> alright going to reboot now pnp bios going off if it's an option
<geneo93> i dont even bother with themes
<Frederick> FisherP: did you change the video entrance driver name to nvidia instead of nv?
<JavaByte> uhhh  what gtk?
<JavaByte> +s
<Frederick> anyone here using kdevelop on ubuntu?
<FisherP> geneo93, there's a thought i haven't seen anything in the bios about that, but i will look closer next time i reboot
<JavaByte> frederick: just installing it now
<Frederick> JavaByte: how did you managed it?
<geneo93> FisherP:  could try changing irq's if you can or assign one for video
<JavaByte> you need gnu c++ or whatever also - you will need to run adept rather than add/remove programs
<FisherP> Frederick, yup, and removed the dri, and GLcore options too, and tried at least 4 different drivers to compile myself, and... all the obvious stuff
<FisherP> geneo93, how would that work??
<geneo93> depends on how your bios is liad out
<JavaByte> Frederick: do you have universe/multiverse repositories?
<Frederick> yes
<Frederick> it worked now wierd
<JavaByte> Frederick: i think you might need them as (bizzarely) gnu compiling tools seem to be unsupported
<mart> huh?
<FisherP> geneo93, hmmmm i might try looking once more in the bios, then head to my mandriva installation and see if i can install a driver there
<mart> JavaByte: which?
<geneo93> FisherP:  2006
<JavaByte> mart: which what?
<Frederick> later I will check if I can set opengl acelleration to work
<geneo93> xorg 7.0 is quite different from 6.9
<mart> JavaByte: which "gnu compiling tools seem to be unsupported"?
<FisherP> geneo93, yup, though i don't have full community
<mcrandello> okay there's no options for pnp os or anything to do with irq's :(
<JavaByte> all them - none appear unless you tick the unsupported checkbox
<geneo93> FisherP:  you know how to do it in mandriva
<mart> JavaByte: they're all in main. apt-cache show gcc-4.0|grep pool
<FisherP> geneo93, if it isn't the same as compiling it in other distros.. no
<geneo93> well you need to telinit 3
<mart> JavaByte: oh, what program are you using to install stuff?
<geneo93> and do it from there
<geneo93> you need full kernel source also
<JavaByte> mart: adept - you need to tick unsupported in it for them to appear - i don't know if thats an error or not, but it seems off
<Frederick> bah I hated ubuntu default mounting points
<FisherP> geneo93, yeah, it's the same, ty
<JavaByte> full kernel source ??? - not just the headers?
<mart> JavaByte: you mean Adept as in "Add/Remove Programs" or the other one?
<geneo93> then you need to run mcc and set display
<geneo93> or FXdrake
<JavaByte> mart:  Add/Remove
<mart> JavaByte: ok, can you explain what you're doing with that window?
<dbglt> how do I get my gtk2 apps to resemble my kde ones? (use the same settings)
<dbglt> I recently installed gimp-2.2
<Frederick> folks by some reason amarok cant play the musics I have in a vfat partition it swaps by the music without sound any ideas?
<dbglt> and it looks UGLY
<mart> JavaByte: what do you do to see the tools you want?
<FisherP> geneo93, hang on, what's FXdrake
<mcrandello> gene could this line indicate something awry?
<mcrandello> [17179573.196000]  ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<mcrandello> everything else seems to be getting an irq okay
<JavaByte> i guess you need g++ and cpp packages +KDevelop
<mart> dbglt: K->System Settings->Appearance->GTK styles and fonts->"Use my KDE style in GTK apps"
<elknof3> hey does somebody knows where can i find the manual for pcsx ?? playstation emu...
<JavaByte> or does Kdevelop come with them?
<Frederick> ???
<mart> JavaByte: which tools are you talking about?
<Frederick> folks any idea why I simply cant play my mp3 wich are in anoither partition?:
<dbglt> mart: I don't have the "GTK styles and font" thing :\
<elknof3> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<mcrandello> dbglt: try running "kcontrol" from a command line and look for the themes section...
<mart> JavaByte: "[03:29]  <JavaByte> Frederick: i think you might need them as (bizzarely) gnu compiling tools seem to be unsupported" - kdevelop isn't a gnu tool :)
<mcrandello> there should be a GTK styles and fonts section in there
<dbglt> mcrandello: I have "theme manager" ?
<mart> dbglt: no, that's not it, you need to install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Frederick> hello folks any help with this fstab would be much appreciated
<dbglt> mart: aha
<elknof3> Frederick, do you know something about samba??
<dbglt> it seems to work now :)
<dbglt> fantastic!
<mart> cool :)
<dbglt> eek
<dbglt> gimp is still ugly
<mart> :o
<dbglt> do I need to restart X ?
<mart> er, you need to restart gimp...
<dbglt> mart: I did
<nnn0> :)
<JavaByte> mart:  dude i have no clue - like i said - i'm installing it now - ask me again in an hour
<dbglt> ok that's very odd
<dbglt> other GTK apps now use the colour/theme
<mart> dbglt: er, so you've checked the "KDE style" box, clicked apply, and restarted Gimp?
<dbglt> but not the gimp!
<dbglt> mart: yep
<RawSewage> Frederick, I assume you know all about playing mp3 normally
<mcrandello> If I try to downgrade xorg it's just going to futz up all my dependencies isn't it?
<mart> dbglt: better get used to krita then :)
<dbglt> mart: hah
<elknof3> hey does somebody knows something about playstation emu??  pcsx
<dbglt> mart: restarting it for the third time worked...
<dbglt> haha
<dbglt> mart: thanks mate :)
<Frederick> I do man it is something about permissions probably
<mart> no bother :)
<JavaByte> Frederick: if you still looking for info - you need kdelelop - gcc g++ cpp packages to compile with i would think also some library and header files are needed and a linker ;)
<elknof3> Frederick, try running samba as root
<Frederick> elknof3: ?
<RawSewage> KDE apps have a Configure Shortcuts menu.  Is there any way to add MOUSE shortcuts to it, like using the roller, etc
<mart> JavaByte: if you use K->System->Adept, you can install 'build-essential' which is everything you need to do simple programs.
<FisherP> geneo93, mart, thanks for conversation, I'm off to have lunch and try mandriva with NVIDIA
<mart> FisherP: ok, laters.
<Systematic> I don't know if this has been talked about but how does Krita rate up against Gimp?
<JavaByte> mart: DOH! why didn't you say that in the first place!
<mart> Systematic: does everything I need it to.  it's more designed for painting that image editing, but I just use it for image editing.
<mcrandello> Systematic: I'll tell you in a second
<elknof3> Frederick, sorry budy, i think i made a mistake...  the only way to run samba is as root
<mart> JavaByte: well, that's why I asked what you were trying to do with the other adept :)
<Systematic> mart: that's perfect because I do painting not image editing
<mart> Systematic: then you are sorted.  join #koffice sometime :)
<byen> hey guys... I need help with resizing the windows list in the task bar
<Systematic> mart: perfect
<byen> they are too small
<mcrandello> Systematic: first impression is that it's the paint shop pro to gimp's photoshop
<mart> mcrandello: what does that mean?
<Systematic> mcrandello: Soooo I'm getting it has a more PSP feel than PS
<mcrandello> 1 big window, the ui isn't as mature but it looks capable
<mart> ah, the 1 big window thing is changable.
<mart> just drag the toolbars somewhere else.
<JavaByte> Mart: well i had them all bar the headers - which i was looking for so i was doing not bad all the same
<RawSewage> I think Krita is more for creating images, and Gimp is more for editing
<mart> RawSewage: right, but see my comments above :)
<Systematic> mart& mcrandello: Okay guys I have to tell you a bit of background here.  Okay I am a user of windoze at the moment (I am waiting for Dapper to get here in the mail) So my background is in PS and PSP.
<byen> gah. I did that before but i just cant remember.. can someone tell me how to increase the size of the window list
<JavaByte> mcrandello: i prefer painter to both PSP and Photoshop :P
<mcrandello> I can't really give a fair opinion of krita not having used it for more than a few minutes
* mart has never used painter, psp nor ps for more than about 4 hours...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey, so
<mcrandello> but the Gimp has a huge following so you'll probably find a lot more tutes and support for it
<mart> oh, I had to teach PSP for a few hours, but that doesn't count.
<LeeJunFan> what I need is a decent SVG program to make simple shapes and crap.
<JavaByte> painter is more for drawing the photo-processing - you need a tablet to get the most out of it
<mart> mcrandello: true, but the Krita code is much cleaner, so it's easier for them to add stuff.
<mcrandello> http://gimp-savvy.com for the book
<Systematic> Before I totally change over to Kubuntu I wanted to know if my fave thing about comps is something worthwhile in Kubuntu (don't worry about me not installing it tho and burning any thing windoze on my comp
<winXperts> Systematic, try this one http://www.kanzelsberger.com
<winXperts> almost a total pothoshop replacement
<Systematic> winXperts: I've been searching for that actully
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<byen> Guys, you know the window list that comes on the taskbar... can i increase the size? it is too small for me
<mcrandello> byen the whole bar or just the window list/
<byen> you know the window tab mcrandello
<byen> where the text of the window shows
<mart> byen: you mean, increase the height, or the width?
<byen> increase the width
<byen> of the window tab
<mcrandello> there's a little grippy that pops up if you highlight just to the left of it
<byen> that sits on the task bar
<bernier> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<RawSewage> KDE apps have a Configure Shortcuts menu.  Is there any way to add mouse shortcuts to it, like using the roller to raise volume, etc
<geneo93> java should be in multiverse
<mart> RawSewage: don't think so, use the wheel on the speaker icon in your system tray.
<mart> RawSewage: or on the amarok icon, in the system tray.
<Frederick> oki kdevelop didnt work =/
<RawSewage> mart, thats inconvenient
<mart> RawSewage: that's the way it is.
<RawSewage> mart, I already do that for amarok
<RawSewage> mart, this is Linux.  Im sure theres a way
<mart> RawSewage: er, don't you want the wheel for scrolling?
<Frederick> how do I get kde dirs?
<RawSewage> mart, for example, in Kaffeine when I watch something full screen.  I want to use the mouse roller to adjust volume
<mart> RawSewage: ah, you'll probably need to submit a feature request on kaffeine for that.
<RawSewage> not with Kaffeine
<RawSewage> with the KDE Configure Shortcuts app
<RawSewage> that all KDE programs use
<mart> hmmm....
<geneo93> <> ARROWS WORK FINE
<mart> RawSewage: and how do you propose this would work?  each application defines a set of regions that appear in that dialog?
<Systematic> rawsewage: you can submit something into the edgy eft feature request about that
<JavaByte> hmmm - i'm liking KDevelop - is there a channel for it?
<RawSewage> does Edgy Eft have a say in KDE features
<Frederick> folks any ideas http://rafb.net/paste/results/H1nyba64.html ?
<mart> oops
<mart> konversation crash
<mart> who was I speaking to?
<RawSewage> doesnt seem like thats a problem with Ubunut
<mart> yeah, it's a KDE thing.
<mart> so how do you propose that this dialog work then?
<mart> by regions?
<Systematic> yeah it's probably better to go to KDE features on this one
<RawSewage> no, very simple
<mart> pray explain.
<RawSewage> right click, left click, mouse roller
<mart> well, that varies depending on the widget of course.
<mart> mouse roller on konqueror tabs, and it moves between tabs, mouse roller on a web page and it scrolls the page.
<mart> mouse roller on kspread sheet tabs, and it moves between tabs, mouse roller on a kspread sheet and it scrolls the sheet.
<Systematic> not to butt in again but mart do you mean like it's on focus
<mart> mouse roller on volume things changes the volume.
<Frederick> anyone here using kdevelop in ubuntu?
<geneo93> work on xmms
<mart> Systematic: not focus, no.  just whatever's under the pointer when you use the wheel.
<Systematic> ahhhh....that might be tough
<geneo93> it does it by default
<mart> so, in konversation, I can use the roller to different effect on the tabs, channel window, and nick window.
<mart> geneo93: ok, but that's not a kde app.
<mart> RawSewage: Systematic: odds of KDE making the wheel do only one thing in any given application are therefore pretty slim.
<RawSewage> ok
<Systematic> mart: not to mention the complexity so yeah
<mart> RawSewage: but using the wheel for volume in kaffeine sounds like a reasonable idea, so you might file a wishlist bug for that.
<RawSewage> mart, yeah
<geneo93> i know in mandriva you can set it to what ever you want to use
<mart> geneo93: please clarify?
<geneo93> joy stick if you want
<geneo93> to control kde apps
<mart> I mean, specifically.
<geneo93> but you need to configure each one seperately
<mart> I'll wager that you cannot use the mouse wheel to control volume in kaffeine in full screen mode in mandriva.
<Frederick> anyone here using kdevelop in ubuntu?
<mart> Frederick: what's the problem?
<Frederick> mart: http://rafb.net/paste/results/H1nyba64.html
<mart> Frederick: and you tried running kbuildsycoca ?
<Frederick> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<mart> fine, ignore that.
<mart> does it start?
<mart> kdevelop, I mean.
<Frederick> yep
<mart> cool.
<Frederick> ?
<mart> well, isn't that it fixed then?
<Frederick> man it starts but I cant create a project fro example
<mart> how did you install it?
<Frederick> cool it worked
<mart> ok, I'm going to bed.
<elknof3> does anybody knows how to use pcsx playstation emu
<Healot> got PS BIOS copy>?
<JavaByte> you need a chip rom and you need a PS game cd
<byen> does anyone here know how to increase the size of the default window tab size on the task bar?
<byen> please :)
<JavaByte> right click it :P
<JavaByte> configure panel isn't it
<byen> JavaByte:  i cant find an option where i can increase the size of the window list
<byen> on the taskbar
<Frederick> folks I need help with amarok
<Frederick> I got a bunch of mp3 into a fat partition oki?
<metalero9> como llego a kubunto es
<Frederick> Amarok CAN see them but when I ask it to play them
<JavaByte> byen: arrangement/size - choose - custom that should do it
<Frederick> it just swaps around the musics any idea/
<geneo93> Frederick:  i needs codecs
<Frederick> hmmm thanks
<geneo93> lame or something i dont use it so i'm not sure
<Healot> LAME
<Healot> to play mpeg audio/video
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<byen> JavaByte: that is not what i am looking for.. You see the window list on the taskbar which shows the tittle of the windows running.. i want to increase the size of that
<JavaByte> all you need is xine extras and maybe install mplayer too while your at it (for movies)
<Frederick> folks again I thank you I come from a gentoo box now I got ubuntu running, gentoo  has a lot to learn with you
<JavaByte> byen: you'd need to install a KDE customising app. for that i would think
<kernal_sanders> hello
<byen> no JavaByte the last time i just added a text to a certain file
<Healot> !infor mplayer
<ubotu> Healot: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> !info mplayer
<byen> gah.. its ok.. i think i will have to live with it
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 3265 kB, Installed size: 7916 kB
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<JavaByte> byen: ah well that would probably work too :P but the customising apps make it easy
<kkathman> greetings folks :)
<byen> JavaByte: know of any?
<Frederick> how come ubuntu doesnt have make installed?
<Healot> Frederick: because of popularity-contest
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Hobbsee> Frederick: many debates, and lack of cd space
<geneo93> ! build-essential
<ubotu> somebody said build-essential was a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Hobbsee> besides, once you need one dev package, you need another and another and another...
<geneo93>  build-essential is all you need for now
<Frederick> that was a drunk commiteed :p
<geneo93> it has all the tools you need ti compile apps
<JavaByte> byen: nope
<Healot> i guess popularity-contest wins?
<Hobbsee> for now, yes
<Hobbsee> Healot: not necessarily.  depends what it is
<geneo93> maybe the dvd has it on it
<Hobbsee> Healot: for "DEVS FIX $mypetbug RIGHT NOW!  kthnksbye, then no, that wont work
<Hobbsee> Healot: but things do get voted on
<Hobbsee> Healot: and bugs which a lot of people have will often be looked at before bugs marked as minor.  i think
<Healot> Debian/Ubuntu packaging sounds like high school
<geneo93> yup the dvd has all those tools
<Hobbsee> Healot: not really.  it's actually quite organised
<crimsun> "high school"? hah.
<Healot> nah
<DaSkreech> I was trying to get that reference as well
<geneo93> i'm trying to figure out way this crashes after 2 hours of running azureus
* Hobbsee wasnt in high school that long ago - and it's nothing like it..
<Healot> java's fault
<Hobbsee> bleh.  java.  i dont want to know about it :P
* Hobbsee hasnt followed it at all.
<crimsun> unless you're using Java 1.1, I doubt that it's Java's fault.
<geneo93> 1.5
<DaSkreech> Java's great :)
<DaSkreech> Java 1
<DaSkreech> 1.1
<DaSkreech> java 2
<DaSkreech> java 5
<DaSkreech> :-)
<geneo93> seems like when it use all memory the it just freezes
<Healot> ktorrent perhaps, geneo93? i think that would be a better choice, native vs. semi-compiled
<crimsun> geneo93: well, what do you expect it to do, shoot you in the face?
<crimsun> :)
<geneo93> Healot:  its slow as snot
<Healot> figure the connection settings?
<geneo93> done that
<Hobbsee> crimsun: haha
<Hobbsee> ping Frederick
<Frederick> folks I followed the guide to flash
<geneo93> ktorrent is good for searching though
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  not a bot!
<Hobbsee> good!
<Frederick> but ubuntu is setting up flash for ages
<Frederick> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3) ...
<Boelcke> Evening. Can anyone offer advice on how to setup a new print style in KAddressBook?
<crimsun> Frederick: welcome to broken routing and broken mirrors.
<Healot> geneo93: what is you're trying to torre down?
<Frederick> ?
<crimsun> Frederick: download the install.tar.gz following Macromedia's/Adobe's Download links.
<Frederick> Need to get 0B of archives.
<crimsun> Frederick: purge flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstall it, making sure to answer NO to the prompt to download and install from the Internet
<geneo93> 4.5 gigs of billboard top 100's
<Healot> RIAA hasn't go after you yet?
<crimsun> geneo93: (sorry, this is an official help channel; please don't discuss things that might jeopardise other users, namely pirating music here in the USA)
<geneo93> why would they i bought most of the stuff i have over 3000 cds
<Frederick> no promt this time =/
<crimsun> I'm really not going to discuss it, ok?
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Behave, just once :P
<crimsun> Frederick: did you answer "no"?
<Frederick> crimsun: it wasnt asked
<geneo93> why i like being a black sheep
<crimsun> Frederick: did you ``sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree'' ?
<Frederick> done
<geneo93> Hawkwind so hows it going
<crimsun> Frederick: now ``sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'', and answer "no"
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Good good.  Things are progressing in the deb build aspects of life :)
<Boelcke> Sorry to repeat, can anyone suggest how to create a new "print style" in KAddressBook? I'm trying to replace my wife's PalmDesktop functionality to keep her positive about our recent switch to linux as a primary desktop!  ;)
<geneo93> cool sound good to me now build me a deb for seamonkey
<geneo93> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, geneo93
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Heh.  I just built seamonkey rpms tonight
<Frederick> aint working
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I've spoken to someone tonight that wants me to upload my first package(s) to REVU for consideration :)
<Frederick> of corse
<crimsun> Frederick: did you answer "no" to the prompt?
<geneo93> then it should be fresh in your head
<Frederick> yes
<crimsun> Frederick: good, and did you download the install.tar.gz from Macromedia's/Adobe's Web site?
<Frederick> nope :p
<crimsun> Frederick: then do so :)
<geneo93> Hawkwind i was in cooker for awhile today seems like they are really confused
<Frederick> why? how? where do I place it?
<crimsun> Frederick: just save the file (don't open it)
<Frederick> crimsun: wich folder?
<crimsun> Frederick: when it has finished downloading, I'll tell you what to do next.
<crimsun> Frederick: doesn't matter which folder
<Frederick> done
<crimsun> Frederick: now, ``sudo update-flashplugin --local-file $dir_containing_the_install.tar.gz''
<geneo93> Hawkwind you think smp and xorg 7.1 is going to be a real challenge
<Frederick> sudo update-flashplugin --local-file /home/imanewbie/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ?
<Hawkwind> geneo93: In Mandriva you mean ?
<crimsun> Frederick: not the path of the file, the /directory/ containing the file.
<Frederick> done
<geneo93> yes
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Probably.  Seems they are having major issues with Xorg 7.0 and 7.1 all around
<Frederick> sudo update-flashplugin --local-file /home/imanewbie/Desktop/
<crimsun> Frederick: yes
<geneo93> Hawkwind i was using 7.0 with no problems then they broke it
<Frederick> folks I love you all
<Frederick> oki last question for today
<Frederick> how do I get make to work wich packages do I need?
<geneo93> Hawkwind i got as far as getting splash for nvidia today and then its the font problem
<Frederick> I mean I can install the make package but I bet I need tons of stuff and there must be a dev package doesnt it?
<geneo93> Frederick:  did you install the package i told you before
<Frederick> geneo93: wich is its name?
<Frederick> geneo93: yup flash is oki
<geneo93> build-essential
<elknof3> does anyone knows were i could find wine manual or explain me how to use it
<geneo93> essensial
* Frederick loves binutils :D
<geneo93> man wine
<Frederick> geneo93: thanks a lot
<Healot> or drink WINE
<geneo93> dago red is my fav
<Snake> diego*
<Frederick> folks amazing usb support :D
<geneo93> whats the dry red wine like it
<Healot> since 2.6.8 Frederick
<Frederick> bah I had given up about usb in gentoo
<Frederick> on this box
<Healot> and after Epoch, your UNIX systems going nuts :)
<Frederick> Epoch?
<Hawkwind> Will the install of Dapper pick up the fact that you have dual monitors and configure the Nvidia stuff for you, or is that still something you need to do after the initial install ?
<geneo93> gee it finally flushed cache
<geneo93> Hawkwind no
<geneo93> and yes
<geneo93> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Thanks.  I wish there was an installer that would do that.  That would be superb
<geneo93> well its not done only in karoraa i believe
<geneo93> because of nvidia not distro
<gelex_> may filipino ba dito?
<Hawkwind> What is the name of the kernel that does smp in Kubuntu ?
<geneo93> linux-image 686
<Hawkwind> linux-image-2.6.15-25-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<Hawkwind> So that's the one I'll need ?
<geneo93> well its linux-686-smp
<Healot> isntall the metapackage, you'll install the actual package too
<geneo93> and that should install proper kernel
<Hawkwind> linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<Hawkwind> That looks like the one
<crimsun> it's empty
<geneo93> yes thats what i have for dual p4 xeons
<ruisu> hey, is there a program to select what modules to boot with?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Huh ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: the non-generic/386 kernels have SMP supported enabled via code called "smp alternatives"
<Frederick> still with problems =/ http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/devel/make
<Frederick> aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<crimsun> Hawkwind: they're /all/ compiled with SMP support; at boottime a check is executed, and if you don't have SMP, then it disables SMP support.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: So when I install Kubuntu tomorrow on this 3.4GHz HT will it install the correct kernel for me or will I have to install something else ?
<crimsun> Hawkwind: you'll have to install linux-amd64-k8, probably
<crimsun> by default it should install linux-amd64-generic
<geneo93> Hawkwind if you use dvd it will install 686 kernel
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Ummm, I don't own an amd nor a 64bit machine :(
<crimsun> Hawkwind: does your computer have the new Intel logo?
<Hawkwind> crimsun: No, it still has the old one
<Hawkwind> crimsun: This box is about a year old.  It's a P4 3.2GHz with HT
<crimsun> Hawkwind: then you probably want linux-686 (linux-386 is by default)
<crimsun> uh, what?
<crimsun> you just said 3.4 GHz then 3.2 GHz
<geneo93> crimsun:  the dvd uses 686
<Hawkwind> Yeah, typo'd, sorry
<crimsun> so which is it?
<Hawkwind> It's 3.2GHz
<crimsun> then no, it won't use linux-amd64-generic at all
<Hawkwind> So when I install from the CD it'll use the right kernel ?
<crimsun> the new Intel 3.4 GHz HTs are dual-core EMT64 chips
<geneo93> no it'll be 383
<Hawkwind> Ah yeah, I don't have one of those, yet
<geneo93> 386
<crimsun> Hawkwind: it will use the basic one, which is 386. You just need to install linux-686 afterward.
<Hawkwind> crimsun: Ok kewl.  Thanks
<Hawkwind> The 686 is the one I posted lastly above ?
<Hawkwind> linux-686-smp
<crimsun> Hawkwind: linux-686-smp is empty
<crimsun> just install linux-686
<crimsun> I just described above why.
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  Makes sense now
<Hawkwind> Thanks for the info
<geneo93> i did notice that the dvd wouldn't let me put grub where i wanted it though
<DaSkreech> geneo93: http://www.yayfordesktops.com/download/37/1600x1200/
<geneo93>  This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested.  Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required
<ruisu> hello?
<Hobbsee> heya ruisu
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Hawkwind> Hey there Hobbsee and DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> hiya Hawkwind
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: what'd you upload to revu, out of curiousity?
<ruisu> hi, um..is there a program to select what modules to boot with?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Going to be xchat-2.6.4
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nice
<Hobbsee> !info xchat dapper
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 254 kB, Installed size: 720 kB
<Hobbsee> very nice :)
<Hawkwind> :)
<geneo93> Hobbsee:  we need seamonkey
<Hobbsee> geneo93: we do?  and it's definetly not in repos?
<Hawkwind> I've been listed on the xchat download site for years as the only mandriva packager outside of the distro itself :)
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Enjoy being the black sheep
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: fun :)
<geneo93> Hobbsee:  no its not
<geneo93> i have ff
* Hobbsee has a sudden memory of trying to compile mozilla stuff...and packaging it's probably worse.  ack.
<DaSkreech> Seamonkey would be interesting
<geneo93> and mozilla
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Got some other things I'm going to try and build once I really learn the build stuff really well
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: yay!
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to start building things again soon - once they fixed the darned toolchain!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I had a nice long chat with raphink tonight.  So that was very helpful
<geneo93> i think all seamonkey needs is mail-cap
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nice :)
<Hawkwind> Seamonkey is nice.  What we really need is a build of flock though
<Hawkwind> Flock seems really fast and has some really nice options
<Hobbsee> i think someone uploaded flock to REVU
<geneo93> i do like dillo for simple things
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Ahh that's nice if they did.  I tested it out the other day and it's different than firefox, but extremely nice IMO
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: check it :P  then again, it wont be in for a while
* DaSkreech backs out list of things that he would like to see in the repos
<DaSkreech> Beats of rage
<Hawkwind> We also need the beta version of Gaim 2.0.  It's so much nicer and smoother than the old 1.x code
<geneo93> yes it is
<DaSkreech> And it's only a year over due
<Hawkwind> LOL @ only a year overdue
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: add it to wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<geneo93> smooth scroll
<DaSkreech> Beats of Rage?
<DaSkreech> Doubt anyone will pick it up
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i think there are unofficial builds of that, but it'll have to wait for the correct deps in repos as well, i think
* Hobbsee doesnt even know what it is
<geneo93> Hawkwind thats because what his name was captured by google
<DaSkreech> Sean?
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Sean Egan
<Hawkwind> He's worked for google for almost a year now
<geneo93> yeah thats why 2 is held up working on google talk
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Beats%20of%20Rage
<Hawkwind> Funny though, he doesn't do much work on GTalk though
<Hawkwind> In fact, less than 10% of his time is spent on GTalk
<geneo93> hey when the pay is good dont go so fast
<Hobbsee> looks like fun
<DaSkreech> Yeah I Know! :)
<DaSkreech> Hence being on my list
<Hawkwind> We also need xu4, http://xu4.sourceforge.net  which is a clone of Ultima IV from 1984.  Huge RPG game
<DaSkreech> Course GISDesktop is there as well but I have to write that first :(
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking of calling it GISwhere
<Hawkwind> Ubuntu seems to be one of the only distros without xu4 actually :(
<DaSkreech> Pronounced Guess where of course :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: package it, or add it to the list :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: otherwise no one will remember, and no one will do it
<geneo93> Hawkwind are you aware that this has no root
<geneo93> not as you know it anyway
<geneo93> i'm down to 200 mb of memory
<Hawkwind> geneo93: What has no root ?
<geneo93> ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I'm working on things.  Just gotta learn my way around the packaging stuff on Ubuntu.  It's all new to me
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: true :)  it is for a lot of people
<Hawkwind> geneo93: sudo passwd :P
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: it does have root, you have to enable it if you want it
<Hawkwind> geneo93: Sets up a traditional root account pretty quick
<geneo93> Hawkwind i do it every install
* Hobbsee followed very bad security procedures yesterday, on a live cd - i hope hte computer wasnt hacked as i did it :P
* Hobbsee just uses sudo -s
<geneo93> i told you i was black sheep
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I've known that for a year or so before you moved to Ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: What did you do to the live cd ?
<DaSkreech> geneo93: Did you get it btw?
<geneo93> Hawkwind you should have moved when warty was released
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: was trying to fix dad's windows computer.  on a kubuntu hoary live cd
<geneo93> Das yes bookmarked
<Hawkwind> geneo93: I actually tested it when the first release was made.  But I wasn't unhappy with Mandriva at the time so I didn't give it a fair chance
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: The fix was to *install* Kubuntu onto that computer :P
<geneo93> well when they went to yearly cycle is when i strated looking
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i tried that, i did offer :P
<Hawkwind> As long as you offered we have to give you much credit ;0
<Hawkwind> Ackk, smiley typo
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: so you are packaging Ultima?
<geneo93> =))
<FisherP> geneo93, hey, there's a problem with my hardware somewhere - though it works in windoze my NVIDIA will not work in Linux. I just installed SimplyMepis and it was a no-go.
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I'm going to try.  Not sure if I'll be successful yet since building debs is still totally new to me
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<FisherP> ubotu, been there, done that
* DaSkreech prods geneo93
<ubotu> FisherP: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<geneo93> Hobbsee:  he's been through the mill on that thing
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<mark_g> Ellos anybody gotten the new ati drivers (8.25) for the x1900xtx running on 6.06?
<geneo93> ubotu:  do you have a kitten named mittens
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, geneo93
<Hawkwind> ubotu: No, but he needs to :P
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hawkwind
<geneo93> i think he got hit by 120mm fan
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Hawkwind> geneo93: ^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> Heh
* Hawkwind Ducks
<FisherP> ubotu, i don't think it's a driver, or kernal problem. I think I've fried the bios or some other HW issue
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, FisherP
<Hawkwind> FisherP: ubotu is a bot, not a human :P
<FisherP> Hawkwind, yea, I figured out after that post.
<geneo93> opps zerro memory left
<FisherP> I'm actually new to the IRC so I guess there's other surprises in store 4 me eh
<geneo93> have to reboot
<FisherP> geneo93 cya soon
<mark_g> I tried using the wiki guide  ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide )  but got an error that I'm not sure what to do with when I tried to run (sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ) 11 resources open..
<FisherP> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mark_g> anybody mind helpin me stumble through getting the ati driver running?  ;-)
<FisherP> geneo93 welcome back
<geneo93> yeah got tons of memory now
<FisherP> what happened that you ran out of memory ??
<geneo93> 3gb
<geneo93> azureus
<geneo93> never did that in mandriva before
<FisherP> geneo93, mark_g is trying to get his ATI up and running, do you know anything ??
<geneo93> not ati
<geneo93> !ati
<ubotu> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI radeon 9200 & below supported by open-source drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<lwizardl> if i wanted to do a complete system backup in ubuntu how would i do this?
<mark_g> was tryin to use the wiki guide but when I run sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) it give me an 11 tesources are open error
<FisherP> sorry mark_g i'm an nvidia fan
<BlankB> lwizardl: I use partimage.
<mark_g> np is my first ati they was outa the 7900's at best buy the day I went
<geneo93> FisherP:  so what does a clean install do with nvidia
<FisherP> lwizardl, i have a copy of Ghost for linux i use for my windoze parts
<lwizardl> BlankB, ok i've been trying this for a week and finally everything seems to be working correctly so i want to have a way to backup the config to make it easy to do again
<FisherP> geneo93, dunno, I think that will be my next port of call, though I did just do a clean install of SimplyMEPIS 3.4.2
<BlankB> lwizardl: ghost for linux or parimage do partition backups. It's a good way to make sure you can come back to exactly the way you did the backup.
<geneo93> FisherP:  could it be that its using other port for output
<BlankB> lwizardl: I usually run it from knoppix but I bet it can be run from the (k)ubuntu live cd.
<FisherP> geneo93, yeah I'm thinking that the onboard SiS is causing an interferance, but I don't know how to switch it off - there's no options in the bios
<geneo93> black list it then
<FisherP> lwizardl, BlankB, have you though of using dar ??
<mark_g> anybody know what I can do about this error?
<mark_g>  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mark_g> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mark_g> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BlankB> !dar
<ubotu> BlankB: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<geneo93> mark_g:  you have two things open like adept and apt in terminal
<FisherP> geneo93, what, blacklist the motherboard ?? I have one more thing to try before doing that. I have an old nvidia 32M card that i could try i spose
<BlankB> FisherP: that seems similar to rsync.
<mark_g> ahh ok thanks 8)
<geneo93> FisherP:  the sis onboard
<FisherP> BlankB, i've never tried rsync, is it any good?
<BlankB> FisherP: actually dar seems more like tar...after reading more about it.
<BlankB> rsync is used to make a copy of a dir tree to some other place.
<FisherP> geneo93, if i go there, where is the list ??
<geneo93> FisherP:  /etc/modprobe.d /blacklist
<khaije1> /celar
<FisherP> BlankB, then no, dar is very much like tar, except for CD's it's really quite extensive. I've read that the Ubuntu team are thinking about using it for a backup system in the next release
<FisherP> geneo93, DOH, now I get you, i didn't even think of that.
<sponix> why doesn't kubuntu 6.06 have reiserfs as an option ?
<geneo93> sponix:  it does on dvd
<sponix> whats the name of the dvd tools for comandline burning (cdrtools equiv) ?
<geneo93> never used cdrecord for dvds
<FisherP> geneo93, if i blacklist SiS all the other SiS modules go as well don't they, including the usb controllers.
<FisherP> geneo93 there is a dvd-tools which include things like dvd+rw-format
<geneo93> well do a lsmod and see if the sis driver is loaded for sis video
<FisherP> geneo93, sponix there is a dvd-tools which include things like dvd+rw-format
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i configure wich java to use?
<imbrandon> sudo update-alternitives --config java
<geneo93> FisherP:  i like to keep it simple
<imbrandon> brb
<DjDarkman> thank you
<sponix> what do you all use to burn dvd iso images ?
<geneo93> DjDarkman:  use 3 i think
<geneo93> k3b
<FisherP> geneo93, sponix i use k3b, but then i am a gui freak
<DjDarkman> yes i think so two
<imbrandon> k3b
<geneo93> FisherP:  is it loaded
<FisherP> geneo93 i don't think so. there's sis_agp, sis900, and sata_sis, but i don't reckonise any as being the video
<FisherP> geneo93 I'm trying to google it to confirm
<geneo93> sis 900 sound like it
<geneo93> nope eth0 driver
<FisherP> geneo93 yup, i was just about to say that
<FisherP> geneo93 and sata is raid, and agp is needed 'cause it controls the agp services
<geneo93> just blacklist the sis_agp and see what happens
<geneo93> you can always use nano to comment it out if that dont help
<FisherP> geneo93, yes, if it doesn't work it's a good thing i have an alternate linux distro on board to fix it.
<FisherP> geneo93, confirm pls the line reads 'blacklist sis_agp'
<geneo93> then after you can modprobe nvidia
<geneo93> no just sis_agp
<FisherP> geneo93 then why would all the lines currently in the blacklist file have 'blacklist' in front??
<geneo93> yeah i guess yiur right
<FisherP> geneo93, i migght reboot so that everything is clean. ttyl
<geneo93> funny those thing are useally disable when you plug in diff card
<FisherP> geneo93, yea, you don't know who u're talking to.... :-)
<FisherP> ttyl
<geneo93> k
<pagey> kuickshow in kubunto?
<pagey> u
<geneo93> yes it is
<pagey> ok it is not in mepis6
<pagey> kde 3.5.3
<FisherP> geneo93, it's me again.... the feedback is not positive :-(
<geneo93> no
<geneo93> damn i wonder whats the problem
<geneo93> agp 1x board with 2x or 4x card
<FisherP> geneo93, you and me both.
<geneo93> is that a ecs board
<FisherP> geneo93 i doubt it, the motherboard i bought last year
<FisherP> geneo93, no, it
<FisherP> geneo93, no, it's a winfast..
<geneo93> p4 board
<FisherP> geneo93, amd
<geneo93> oh
<FisherP> geneo93, amd64
<geneo93> and your using 64 bit driver
<FisherP> geneo93, nope, 386 kernal, 386 driver
<geneo93> FisherP:  the only thing i can tell you is to use well that maybe problem
<geneo93> u try 64 bit amd
<FisherP> geneo93, what dl kubuntu 64, does it come with 64b NVIDIA
<geneo93> no but repositoies have 64 bit driver
<FisherP> geneo93, what about java, acrobat, and the other proprietaries that refuse to compile 64 ??
<imbrandon> 32bit chroot
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> thats what i do on my amd64
<geneo93> man all i can tell you is the 386 kernel just aint going to cut it
<imbrandon> geneo93, for what ?
<FisherP> OK, I'll give anything a wirl once
<BlankB> !tell blankb about java
<geneo93> you could try 686
<tuxcicles> i thought it automatically detected 64 and installed the correct kernel in dapper?
<imbrandon> tuxcicles, no you have to download the 64bit cd
<dirtstyles> morning all
<FisherP> afternoon dirtstyles
<dirtstyles> got a question i am a linux noob
<dirtstyles> :P
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<imbrandon> ask away
<dirtstyles> i installed kubuntu
<imbrandon> ;)
<dirtstyles> when it boots
<dirtstyles> the resolution all fucked
<imbrandon> please watch you language in here, but how is it messed up?
<imbrandon> at what point ?
<dirtstyles> sorry
<tuxcicles> dirtstyles: video card? mobo?
<dirtstyles> when logging in
<dirtstyles> mobo is asus 64 bit
<dirtstyles> vcard pci express 6600
<imbrandon> before you login try ctl + alt + f1 and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<FisherP> geneo93 I think i'll try 686 first, less to dl
<elknof3> does anyone knows how to use wine?
<geneo93> i would
<imbrandon> FisherP, are you on a amd64 and wanting to run a 32bit kernel ? try -k7 not 686
<imbrandon> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<elknof3> yeap but do you k now how to config
<tuxcicles> FisherP: Why not just change your repositories to 64bit and dist-upgrade?
<FisherP> imbrandon, yes, i have amd64 thanks for the headup
<imbrandon> tuxcicles, its the same repos, it depends on the kernel your running
<dirtstyles> OK so do that and then?
<dirtstyles> writing this down
<FisherP> tuxcicles, esentially since most of the proprietaries don't compile64, and i think what's the point
<imbrandon> dirtstyles, that should fix your res issues
<dirtstyles> tyvm guys
<imbrandon> tuxcicles, all the repos are exaxtly the same , it depends on the running kernel for apt to determine the arch
<imbrandon> not the repos
<tuxcicles> oh, are they going to start a 64bit repo ever?
<geneo93> why
<imbrandon> tuxcicles, thats not how repos work, all the sparc i386 amd64 etc are all stored in one repos
<imbrandon> so the repos stay the same , apt determines what arch you are running by your kernel
<imbrandon> and downloads the correct soft
<tuxcicles> everything is i386 then?
<imbrandon> this isnt a rpm distro ;)
<imbrandon> tuxcicles,  NO
<imbrandon> tuxcicles, your not listning
<imbrandon> ok look
<tuxcicles> :P
<imbrandon> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/
<tuxcicles> ok then all he would need is linux-amd64
<imbrandon> see all the arches are held in one repos
<tuxcicles> ok thanks imbrandon
<imbrandon> tuxcicles,  sorta but thats more correct BUT wien changing arches you need to get all the libs too
<imbrandon> ie right now all the lib names would be a mess if he dist upgraded to a diffrent arch
<imbrandon> its not the same as changing versions
<tuxcicles> ok, sorry, havent had a need to know quite yet
<FisherP> it's a good thing then that i do an apt-get -d
<imbrandon> becosue on i386 all are 32bit libs , on amd64 there are both 64bit and 32bit so the naming convention is diffrent
<BlankB> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<BlankB> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<imbrandon> BlankB ...
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre is probably ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<imbrandon> FisherP, why is that ?
<imbrandon> shouldent matter ;)
<FisherP> imbrandon, yeah, i thought that as soon as i pressed enter
<ReN-> anyone here?
<FisherP> I don't like doing an upgrade or change like that in X
* Goat-san shrugs
<ReN-> which is better, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<imbrandon> ReN-, this is a kubuntu room so your always going to get the anwser kubuntu , best to use both and see what suits you
<geneo93> depends on if you like kde or gnome
<FisherP> ReN kubuntu of course :-) depends
<johan_> I like kde :P
<Goat-san> do you like the kde desktop ot gnome desktop
<Goat-san> anyone feel like helping me do some simple bash scripting?
<johan_> but when i use my laptop with lower p[erformance gnome is working better
<ReN-> can i use both server and desktop version in kubuntu?
<imbrandon> ReN-, you could if you have a need for both
<FisherP> ReN, don't see why not
<BlankB> !java5
<ubotu> BlankB: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon> BlankB ...
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> from memory, sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<BlankB> !javaplugin
<ubotu> BlankB: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FisherP> ReN, I have a LAMP running and I'm not an ISP, and I only host formyself
<imbrandon> BlankB, all this information is on the restricedformats page
<BlankB> ahh.
<ReN-> i think i just need one driver, im using the edimax 7317 wireless usb...are there any sites i can go to install this one
<imbrandon> ReN-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs
<ReN-> thanks
<FisherP> imbrandon, why would apt-get recommend lilo when I try and dl the k7 linux kernal
<imbrandon> FisherP, becouse its stupid and dont know you have grub installed , never pay attn to sugested packages from apt-get
<FisherP> lol
<RawSewage> tj9991, what do you mean colors
<RawSewage> did you install it already
<tj9991> yes im running it off the hd
<tj9991> i just installed firefox
<tj9991> using apt
<RawSewage> you have colors right now, right?
<tj9991> no
<tj9991> its black and white
<RawSewage> tj9991, are you using Konversation
<tj9991> no
<tj9991> im talking about a konsole
<RawSewage> black and white??
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> Rightclick - Settings
<ReN-> im testing some kubuntu
<RawSewage> sorry
<RawSewage> Settings - Schema
<RawSewage> tj9991, did you get all the updates
<tj9991> i already used schema
<RawSewage> I'd do that first
<tj9991> its transparent
<tj9991> updates?
<tj9991> how do I update?
<RawSewage> click that ! in the taskbar
<RawSewage> is there one
<tj9991> 286 updated packages
<tj9991> yes
<RawSewage> lol
<tj9991> its making me enter my password a lot
<tj9991> can I change a setting somewhere for that
<word> Even if you could..I wouldn't.
<RawSewage> make a shorter password
<Lynoure> tj9991: Not a lot in normal daily use, actually, just when you are fiddling with things or updating
<tj9991> will it not gripe at me if i change it to a short password?
<RawSewage> I doubt it
<byen> guys anyone know how to increase the size of the text on the window list in the taskbar?
<byen> length rather
<geneo93> remove somethings
<byen> no i mean the size of the tab on the taskbar
<byen> that can be adjusted. but i forgot how
<Lynoure> I wonder why kaffeine starts playing this one dvd fine, sounds and all, and then decides the sound device is not available, always at the same stop (the beginning of the actual movie)
<geneo93> you can add another pannel if you want
<tj9991> is there a way to add custom entries to the taskbar menu?
<RawSewage> like what
<tj9991> firefox mainly
<tj9991> instead of an icon
<RawSewage> its in the start menu
<RawSewage> is that what you mean
<tj9991> konqueror is
<tj9991> firefox isnt
<geneo93> oh you right click pannel and add app
<RawSewage> in Internet
<tj9991> i went to add/remove programs, its not in the list
<tj9991> right
<RawSewage> restart
<tj9991> ah,thanks
<Lynoure> hmph, I don't restart helps there...
<Lynoure> unless he has installed firefox, which is not installed by default
<RawSewage> KDE apps dont require restart to show up in the Start Menu
<RawSewage> just outside apps
<tj9991> restarting linux, blasphemy
<Lynoure> No need to restart _linux_
<Goat-san> anyone want to help me with some simple bash scripting?
<tj9991> oh i can kill kde?
<Lynoure> If you deeply feel the urge to restart something, restart X
<RawSewage> log out, and restart X Server
<RawSewage> its not too painful
<geneo93> just restart x server ctrl+alt +backspace
<tj9991> lol
<tj9991> i think raw just tried the combo
<geneo93> opps
<RawSewage> that worked
<RawSewage> I didnt know about that
<geneo93> hey it worked
<geneo93> hang around awhile you'll learn lots of tricks
<RawSewage> Ive been here for weeks
<RawSewage> oh you
<RawSewage> tj9991, are you downloading updates
<tj9991> they downloaded
<tj9991> why cant it download/install asynchronously
<tj9991> that makes too much sense i guess
<RawSewage> didnt they install
<tj9991> its installing now
<RawSewage> oh
<geneo93> ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to tty1 and ctrl+alt +f7 will get you back
<tj9991> but i could have installed a few packages while the others were downloading
<RawSewage> drop that in the Suggestion  Box
<RawSewage> whats tty1
<tj9991> terminal, right?
<geneo93> tj9991:  no you cant
<tj9991> bash prompt i think
<geneo93> full screen bash
<tj9991> but in my experiences, when i change to a different terminal from X, when I go back X is going wtf? and crashes
<Lynoure> tj9991: something wrong then :( Try to gather info and file a bug, if you haven't already
<tj9991> that was on gentoo
<geneo93> should'nt matter
<tj9991> hmm
<Lynoure> tj9991: oh well :) I've never tried gentoo, myself, seemed too bleeding edge to me and I'm too busy to bleed much :)
<geneo93> Lynoure: why are u using this then
<Lynoure> geneo93: dapper is not bleeding edge, edgy is, at the moment
<geneo93> na its not even hatched yet
<geneo93> now cooker i've been working on is
<Lynoure> geneo93: And most of the time dapper just works. Not much bleeding involved. Used to use debian unstable, not much bleeding on that either :)
<RawSewage> how do you get out of tty1 again lol
<RawSewage> I had to reboot
<geneo93> well i have to sleep cyas l8r
<RawSewage> I didnt know how to get back
<Lynoure> RawSewage: ctrl+alt+f7
<RawSewage> ty
<geneo93> raw ctrl+alt+f7
<RawSewage> tj9991, try Katapult
<RawSewage> alt+spacebar
<RawSewage> and start typing
<RawSewage> you can use it to launch things, or as a calculator
<RawSewage> you probably have to restart X to see Firefox in it though
<RawSewage> I dont even use Firefox anymore
<RawSewage> I use Konqueror.  I set up shortcuts for anything in it
<RawSewage> test
<word> how do you close a game that's locked up and is full screen?
<Lynoure> word: go to a console, do ps x, the kill the process number
<word> how can you do that in full screen?
<Lynoure> word: that ctrl+alt-thing above should still work
<word> ctrl alt what?
<Lynoure> word: ctrl+alt+f1 for example
<word> i'll try that quick
<RawSewage> wait
<RawSewage> use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<Lynoure> but if you are already on linux writing this... you can prolly do it there
<Lynoure> whereever you are, as long as you get a command line
<ralph> Hello, I am here with a stupid question (or two) How can I make the Trashcan appear on the Dapper Desktop, OR, How can I empty the Trash?
<word> yah i just did ctrl+alt+backspace to exit out of it
<word> but that restarts x..so not exactly a preferable method
<Lynoure> word: Oh, then you killed the game already, most likely
<word> and ctrl+alt+f7 returns you to kde after you do commandline?
<word> yah it's dead :P
<Lynoure> word: yes. But something things lock up so badly even killing x does not work. In those cases it is handy to have a ssh server on ubuntu, but that does not come installed by default.
<Lynoure> s/something/sometimes
<word> Lynoure: I just pressed a button and it was typing some text and no button worked to get me out of it i was playing 'nogravity'
<RawSewage> to increase refresh rate, you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  right
<RawSewage> if the one you want isnt avaialalbe in the gui
<mrmist> Hi guys
<mrmist> My screen "shakes" once in a while, and when my PC is booting, something's wring with my screen
<mrmist> wrong
<mrmist> I'm on a laptop
<mrmist> Any Idea what's wrong ?
<Lynoure> word: I have no idea what you mean. What is "it" in this context?
<word> Lynoure: I pressed T in nogravity and it opened up a text input on th screen that i couldn't get out of
<Lynoure> I don't even know what nogravity is...couldn't find it with apt-cache search. Some game, I guess.
<Lynoure> mrmist: which laptop?
<ralph> Anyone know how can I make the Trashcan appear on the Dapper Desktop, OR, How can I empty the Trash?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !mpe
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [Evil] [Ernie] 
<[Evil] [Ernie] > !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ralph
<[Evil] [Ernie] > there should be a trashcan icon on your taskbar
<RawSewage> there is
<[Evil] [Ernie] > otherwise its located at trash:/
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> sorry
<kuzmaster> ralph, create a shortcut to trash:/ on your desktop
<RawSewage> eww
<kuzmaster> [Evil] [Ernie] , you beat me to it
<RawSewage> the trash can icon is better
<RawSewage> also, SuperKaramba has a nice trashcan thing
<kuzmaster> can somone please tell me why my taskbar rises slowly when i bring it up (it hides automaticly)
<kuzmaster> and how to fix it
<RawSewage> turn off autohide
<kuzmaster> i want auto hide
<RawSewage> you can adjust the speed
<kuzmaster> ive tried that, that dosnt help
<kuzmaster> dosnt do much difference
<RawSewage> that only affects hiding?
<kuzmaster> and the speed varies
<RawSewage> did you adjust the bottom part
<kuzmaster> somtimes it will be slow, others fast
<RawSewage> Panel Animation
<kuzmaster> ???
<RawSewage> has a slider bar
<RawSewage> in the Hiding section
<kuzmaster> oh yeah, yes, thats what i changed, but it dosnt do much
<kuzmaster> yeah, i know
<RawSewage> what about the thing near the top
<RawSewage> Hide Automatically
<RawSewage> 3 seconds
<RawSewage> oh nm
<tj9991> sudo keeps saying "timestamp too far in the future"
<tj9991> should I restart?
<RawSewage> wtf
<kuzmaster> can your search pastebin by authors?
<RawSewage> Ive never seen that before
<RawSewage> timestamp for what
<Lynoure> tj9991: sudo in general, or sudo something?
<tj9991> sudo anything
<Lynoure> tj9991: and your clock is roughly accurate?
<tj9991> it just updated with the time server
<tj9991> argh
<tj9991> ill try restarting the whole computer
<tj9991> see what that does
<kuzmaster> can your search pastebin by authors?, becuase i want to find somthing by imbrandon
<imbrandon> kuzmaster,
<imbrandon> what do you need ?
<kuzmaster> the mods that you made to file in ~/.kde, that changes somethings in the taskbat
<[Evil] [Ernie] > hmm
<[Evil] [Ernie] > how do you use apt-get again?
<[Evil] [Ernie] > it just tells me invalid operation >.>
<imbrandon> that was chavo not i
<kuzmaster> i forget what the file is called and where it is located
<imbrandon> [Evil] [Ernie] , sudo apt-get <command>
<kuzmaster> i know, but you uploaded that file into pastbin
<kuzmaster> and i need that again
<[Evil] [Ernie] > even if im logged in as root already?
<imbrandon> [Evil] [Ernie] , why on earth would you be loggin in as root
<[Evil] [Ernie] > aye.. just says invalid operation
<kuzmaster> [Evil] [Ernie] , eg apt-get install ktorrent
<[Evil] [Ernie] > for the duration of the terminal
<[Evil] [Ernie] > ah
<[Evil] [Ernie] > forgot the install part
<[Evil] [Ernie] > thank you :)
<imbrandon> [Evil] [Ernie] , still a bad idea but what exactly are you trying to run
<[Evil] [Ernie] > was just trying to get a package
<[Evil] [Ernie] > a bad idea if the boogey man were out to get me
<kuzmaster> [Evil] [Ernie] , welcome
<imbrandon> bad idea becouse if you type one wrong command into the terminal you can fry permissions
<[Evil] [Ernie] > well i just be careful what i type :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > and if i dont know what im doing, then they would get fried anyway
<[Evil] [Ernie] > right after i typed in my password :)
<Lynoure> I can understand people wanting to log in as root... I sometimes think I shouldn't trust full sudo to account that does all the stuff I do
<kuzmaster> imbrandon, so can you help me with that file, i need yours again
<kuzmaster> and the location of it
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, i'm not on that box atm and like i said chavo set that up not i
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx anyway
<cipri> hi can i merge partitions?
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> cipri, with unionfs there are ways
<kuzmaster> brb
<cipri> ok
<cipri> 10x
<Lynoure> I mean, I even install binary only stuff occasionally, could be easy to slip in a keylogger that then gets what it needs to become root very very easily
<kuzmaster> i fixed my slowly rising tackbat problem
<kuzmaster> taskbar**
<kuzmaster> can i get limewire from adept?
<tj9991> in gentoo I have coloring in my konsole window, but with ubuntu its all one color
<tj9991> is that in the schema settings hidden somewhere, or am I not looking hard enough?
<kuzmaster> can i install limewire via adept?
<kuzmaster> can i?
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmm?
<kuzmaster> if not, then how can i install it
<[Evil] [Ernie] > whats a good player to listen to mp3's with?
<kuzmaster> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<kuzmaster> how do i run the runLime.sh file?
<Lynoure> Do all users in kubuntu get the update notifications?
<Lynoure> kuzmaster: you get it to be runnable, then do ./runLime.sh in that directory
<Lynoure> I'm considering switching the sudo rights away from my daily user account
<kuzmaster> how do i get it to me runable?
<Lynoure> kuzmaster: chmod a+x runLime.sh
<kuzmaster> ok, thanx
<kuzmaster> now i just need to download it again
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> do i need to be sudo to do chmod a+x runLime.sh?
<kuzmaster> nm
<tj9991> does folding@home have a apt package?
<bob_in_florence> Just re-installed Kubuntu on the laptop. Successfull!
<kuzmaster> bob_in_florence, congrats
<jespert> Whats the name of the metapackage with all the development tools? (make, gcc, etc..)
<bob_in_florence> the only think fastidious: had to copy one-by-one the .kde/share/config and /kde/share/apps files, because didn't wanted to get back the problems I had before. but nothing lost.
<alessandro> Hello guys!
<alessandro> I have a win Server. Which program (like Remote Desktop Connection under Windows) could be used to connect via LAN to this server from my kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> !frostwire
<ubotu> hmm... frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<kuzmaster> alessandro, vnc
<kuzmaster> alessandro, you will need to download a vnc server on the win computer
<kuzmaster> alessandro, then a vnc client/viewer program for kubuntu
<kuzmaster> alessandro, i think kubuntu comes with one
<alessandro> Thanks kuzmaster. I'll try it now.
<RawSewage> tj9991, do you have any questions
<kuzmaster> try krdc
<alessandro> Ok
<kuzmaster> alessandro, try krdc, its in the internet section of the kmenu
<alessandro> Found it! Try to connect to the server now.
<Dark_Oppressor> i just burned an installer cd for kubuntu, but when i boot to it and select run or install kubuntu, it just runs, doesnt let me install it
<visik7> Dark_Oppressor: run it
<tj9991> other than youtube logging me in as someone else on a fresh installation of an os, no
<tj9991> but this youtube thing is bugging me
<Dark_Oppressor> o want to install it, not run a live cd
<Dark_Oppressor> i want*
<visik7> Dark_Oppressor: and after all is loaded double click on install
<Dark_Oppressor> oh i see
<RawSewage> weird
<Dark_Oppressor> well then that takes me to my next problem
<Dark_Oppressor> when i try to run it, it loads up then my monitors give me an out of range thing
<Dark_Oppressor> if i change the resolution on the boot menu before i even run it, will that change the resolution it runs in?
<Dark_Oppressor> i think it was f4 that gives an option for resolution
<visik7> hx
<visik7> jz
<visik7> k
<visik7> sorry
<visik7> use the alternate cd
<visik7> text installation
<visik7> no resolution/livecd problems
<visik7> (and works better (for kubuntu))
<Dark_Oppressor> ah ok
<Dark_Oppressor> thanks
<Dark_Oppressor> ill go grab that and give it a go
<mrmist> I need a tips
<mrmist> I'm compiling this app, and during compilation I get: sh: gtk-config: command not found
<andy_> hi guys, I have a litlle problem, is someone here wo can/will help me?
<mrmist> Don't know if I'll know, but I'll give it a shot
<Lynoure> andy_: Hard to tell before hearing about your problem, but usually people are willing to try to help
<CaptainMorgan> got an hp deskjet 610CL trying to get working... had no problem in gnome nor did I need a driver. in setting it up, it detects and even names the printer correctly on Local par port. Builds the driver list and after selecting the correct one I get "unable to create driver: driver does not exist or you do not have correct permisssions" (im root/administrator) and yet after this error message it asks if I want to print a test page
<CaptainMorgan> d.. any suggestrions?
<mrmist> sorry... I haven't configured printers yet
<andy_> okay thanks. I'm new with linux, yesterday i installed kubuntu. at the installation it didn`t ask me to set the root-password. now it is set anyhow, and I dunno it. is there a default-password set which I have to change?
<Lynoure> CaptainMorgan: What happens when you try to print the test page?
<CaptainMorgan> Lynoure: - garblation
<Lynoure> andy_: By default root in unactivated, and everythig works with sudo
<kozz> mrmist: you need the devel packages for libgtk
<kozz> mrmist: like libgtk1.2-dev
<CaptainMorgan> Lynoure: garbleness and paper push until you shut it off
<CaptainMorgan> googled for drivers but apparently there are none...
<CaptainMorgan> why would I need no driver for Gnome.. yet need one for Kde?
<andy_>  @lynoure, how can i use sudo
<Lynoure> CaptainMorgan: I'm mostly a non-GUI person, so I'd start with looking at linux-printing.org and apt-getting the drivers they mention (if any)
<CaptainMorgan> Lynoure: I tried to print as a raw printer.. .same result
<mrmist> kozz: ah... thanks :) of course I should have thought of that
<CaptainMorgan> that a valid link?
<CaptainMorgan> came up bad....
<CaptainMorgan> got
<CaptainMorgan> it
<Lynoure> CaptainMorgan: it's no link but should let you find it
<mrmist> er... still no gtk-config though...
<CaptainMorgan> omg Lynoure that's mostly an add iste
<CaptainMorgan> site
<CaptainMorgan> pay per click
<andy_> thanks guys! byE
<Lynoure> Settings -> Users&Groups says "The Module Users & Groups could not be loaded". Damn
<CaptainMorgan> no real links..
<Lynoure> andy: sudo command         on command line, then your password
<Lynoure> CaptainMorgan: I have no idea what you are talking about. google for linux printing
<CaptainMorgan> http://www.linux-printing.org is junk
<Lynoure> CaptainMorgan: maybe it was without a - or with something else. I said it was no link
<kozz> mrmist: strange, I got it with libgtk1.2-dev in /usr/bin/gtk-config
<_stefan> hello, I want to ask for something to add to the next release of kubuntu
<_stefan> more shortcuts like normaly windows also has, some like windows-key + D = Showing the Desktop
<_stefan> or windows-key + E = showing konqueror file system
<Lynoure> Can everyone else get Users&Groups in System settings to load?
<alessandro> Why the fonts used in Firefox are so ugly?
<_stefan> I know it can be configured manual but I would add it inside as standard
<Lynoure> _stefan: I would hate having those...
<CaptainMorgan> strange too.. I found some info on www.linuxprinting.org that gives detailed info on the driver in the db - during attempting installation this driver info was the same
<CaptainMorgan> exact
<_stefan> why? Lynoure
<ArmedGeek> _stefan: System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<_stefan> because you aren't familiar with it
<CaptainMorgan> can I apt-get these drivers?
<Lynoure> _stefan: Because this is not windows :)
<_stefan> I thaught I would have such an answer
<ArmedGeek> _stefan: System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<_stefan> but why there is a start-menu in kde?
<Lynoure> _stefan: It's not a start menu
<ArmedGeek> _stefan: are you looking for help or just trolling ?
<Lynoure> it's a KDE menu
<_stefan> yes that's I mean, I'm not trolling
<ArmedGeek> well, i just told you twice where to set keyboard shortcuts
<_stefan> you've other meanings than me, because you've never used these short-cuts
<_stefan> it's much easier
<_stefan> thx ArmedGeek
<CaptainMorgan> wtf after sudo dpkg --list 'hplip*' the driver is ''''''supposedly''''' on my system...
<ArmedGeek> _stefan: and i got news for you, just because it's easy for *you* doesn't mean it's easy for *us*
<Lynoure> _stefan: it's only easy to use the shortcuts you are familiar with. That's why it is great that they are easy to configure yourself, instead of being configured to be windowsy by someone else
<alessandro> Where i can download kaffeine plugins for videos (avi or divx)?
<CaptainMorgan> im told to do sudo hp-setup yet hp-setup command is not found
<andy_> can someone tell me how to install a tar.gz-file???
<Lynoure> _stefan: There is even Windows Scheme (with win key) there for you, already
<railk> kubuntu isn't halting my system when its shuts down, it just sits at the "will now halt" line...
<railk> is there a bugtracker or something for kubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> sudo /etc/init.d/cups not found????
<uniq> captainmorgan: cupsys
<Lynoure> Could someone do me a favour and tell me if the can get Users&Groups from System settings to load fine?
<uniq> lynoure: loads fine here.
<Lynoure> uniq: thanks. For some reason mine does not... and I don't think I have done anything special about it :(
<ArmedGeek> Lynoure: loads find here too
<uniq> railk: yes, the bugtracker is at https://launchpad.net/malone
<railk> uniq: thanks found it already, sorry :P
<uniq> railk: ah, no problem :)
<Lynoure> Any idea how I could fix it? It saying either something went wrong in an update or there is a third party module orphaned or something. I don't think there should be anything third party installed, related to the Settings
<railk> and the bugs seems to be... not uncommon...
<CaptainMorgan> uniq: what's the username and password? mine nor root's is working...
<uniq> captainmorgan: try to add the cupsys user to the shadow group. 'sudo adduser cupsys shadow' from konsole. then try your username and password.
<uniq> captainmorgan: i'm sorry to say that printing is fubar in dapper.
<CaptainMorgan> no shit! but why??
<CaptainMorgan> something folks forgot when dev'n?
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is there a chance to have 2.6.17 for kubuntu out by this evening?
<_stefan> another question, is it easy to make .deb files for kubuntu from source-programs? Are there tutorials for that?
<visik7> will kde 3.5.3 from kubuntu.org be updated for security fixes as fast as on official repos ?
<visik7> _stefan: no isn't simple to make a good package it's easy to make a package for you
<visik7> btw commonly there are all packages you want
<uniq> captainmorgan: don't know. it's sad we have a LTS release with broken printing upon release. but that's the way it is, and we just have to find solutions and try to be positive. :)
<uniq> l_r: not in dapper. no.
<alessandro> Where is the repository for w32codecs?
<l_r> uniq, never?
<visik7> alessandro: seveas
<uniq> visik7: no,not as fast.
<uniq> l_r: not official.
<Lynoure> hah, fixed the Users&Groups
<visik7> uniq: so it's deprecated ?
<visik7> uniq: using kde.3.5.3 ?
<alessandro> Hi visik7, can you describe the full URL?
<visik7> alessandro: wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<alessandro> Thanks a lot!
<uniq> visik7: 3.5.3 is not a official part of (k)ubuntu, so the ubuntu security team will not patch it and fix security issues.
<uniq> visik7: the kubuntu developers on the other hand will try to keep them updated and secure.
<visik7> ok so it's supported
<uniq> lynoure: what was the problem?
<uniq> visik7: limited support. you can say.
<Lynoure> uniq: No idea, but debfoster:ing seemed to fix it
<uniq> lynoure: hum.. ok :)
<Lynoure> uniq: Mostly debfostered as a kind of meditation, you know, relaxing and useful activity. Was nice to have a side effect, though :)
<_stefan> visik7, no I have several programs that are source and I want to make it work with apt-get, if I can
<uniq> lynoure: heh, yes, it sounds a little bit strange though. Would be nice to know what package caused the problem.
<visik7> _stefan: write by you ?
<Lynoure> uniq: I agree. But I even managed to close the window with the removal list already...
<_stefan> no, apps from kde-apps (some especialy for tv-viewing or kind of
<uniq> lynoure: not a problem, if more people experience the problem we will figure it out somehow :)
<visik7> _stefan: tell a name of a program
<kuzmaster> hello all
<febdesk> hi. I've compiled a kernel driver for a kubuntu system. How can i build a kubuntu package for such a kernel module ?
<Lynoure> I'm kind of curious about what other people keep in their debfoster keepers
<_stefan> if you want to install "the latest gimp / opera", or programs like katchtv
<heinrich> hi all
<heinrich> i forgot my mysql password
<kuzmaster> i am installing java via adept, and after the files finish downloading, i hit the show details button (to show whats goin on)
<heinrich> so i do wonder where kubuntu installs phpmyadmin
<heinrich> so i can look there
<imbrandon> kuzmaster, you cant install java via adept , its broke , do it via command line
<kuzmaster> and theres an agreement, and its asking me to press ok, but i cant, how i do continue?
<RawSewage> tj9991, do you have any questions
<kuzmaster> ok
<CaptainMorgan> uniq!!!!
<heinrich> or any other idea to get to know my lost mysql password?
<kuzmaster> sooo, sudo apt-get install java ?
<tj9991> no
<kuzmaster> what then?
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> hmm... sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<kuzmaster> ok ,thanx
<visik7> anyone got problem with nvidia when switching to terminal ?
<FisherP> heinrich, you won't find the passwork in the phpmyadmin or /var/www/ directory anywhere
<uniq> captainmorgan: yes? :)
<imbrandon> heinrich, is it a local install ?
<CaptainMorgan> after the fourth time going thru the steps I got it working... my gawd.. that was tedious.. I guess it just takes more than expected persistence... thank goodness I had nothing else to do but keep trying..
<heinrich> yes local  install
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<CaptainMorgan> otherwise I may have actually got something else done...
<uniq> captainmorgan: great :)
<FisherP> heinrich, check the docs on the mysql site.
<imbrandon> heinrich, one sec
<FisherP> heinrich i forgot my password once, but i've forgotten how i fixed it
<CaptainMorgan> can't develop in or tweak a system in LInux without a printer... sheesh...
<imbrandon> mysqladmin -u root password newpasshere
<imbrandon> heinrich, ^^
<imbrandon> btw google is your friend
<imbrandon> ;)
<febdesk> somebody knows module-assistant ?
<mindspit> i installed google earth and i dont get  the main window ... and i dont know why
<mindspit> i installed the needed fonts
<mindspit> i use an nvidia card
<mindspit> google earth does not recognise it
<Healot> has you enabled the 3D acceleration?
<mindspit>  no.... i dont know how
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<febdesk> !module
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, febdesk
<febdesk> :)
<Healot> !m-a
<ubotu> Healot: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Healot> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: (tool to make module package creation easier), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.10.2 (dapper), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<febdesk> nice
<febdesk> still doesnt tell me how to do it from a plain tar.gz
<uniq> febdesk: what do you need to know about module-assistant?
<uniq> compile a module?
<uniq> what module?
<febdesk> uniq: i'm searching how to create a package for a driver i just built
<febdesk> wis-go7007-linux-0.9.8
<febdesk> it looks like module-assistant works with already existing packages
<PenDraKon> Can someone tell me what I can use to play my movies?
<PenDraKon> Is there a version or realplayer I can use?
<keyne> PenDraKon: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s02.html
<PenDraKon> cheers I will give it a go
<heinrich> how can i make in kubuntu  switch possible to gnome and back?
<febdesk> heinrich: after installing both gnome and kde you should have the choice in the login menu
<heinrich> ok
<_edward> anyone know of good tutorial for creating a custom bootsplash for Kubuntu
<_edward> tried one and just get a grey screen
<_edward> anyone?
<Tonio_> _edward: yes
<_edward> cool have a link?
<Tonio_> _edward: depends on what botsplash you are talking about
<_edward> seems its done alot diferent in ubuntu than Fedora
<Tonio_> the kdm one or the usplash one ?
<_edward> the kernel bootsplash
<Tonio_> yes that's not easy to handle
<_edward> but would also like to change KDE...at a later time
<Tonio_> in fact there are no real tuto, but I have a few informations on that point
<Tonio_> usplash takes the colors from the image palette
<_edward> a custom one....have made the image and did the usplash stuff
<Tonio_> so you need to use a very precise one
<_edward> but still no go
<Tonio_> 16 colors maximum
<_edward> not that I need to its for my MythTv box
<_edward> yes
<Tonio_> the colors have an ID that you have to respect
<_edward> did that
<Tonio_> hum...
<_edward> ok...maybe thats the problem
<Tonio_> I did the image for kubuntu breezy, but someeone else did the dapper one, so I don't know if there are lots of changes
<Tonio_> I assume the technique is somehow similar
<Tonio_> what I would suggest is probably to base your work on the current image
<Tonio_> and play with the palette first to make tests and understand the technique
<_edward> OK will look closely at the images from the forum in Gimp and try to determine where to go from there
<tobstar> hello everyone
<tobstar>  I've got a short question: Is there a Gtk or KDE frontend to Lame that allows me to change the bitrate of existing MP3 files?
<_edward> ty...will start there
<_edward> having a few problems with kernel-2.6.17 too but nearly done
<_edward> dvb problems
<keyne> tobstar: you can do this with kaudiocreator
<keyne> no sorry, i misread your question
<tobstar> keyne:seriously, i couldn't find the option
<Tallia1Kubuntu> did somebody get xgl working with KDE+nvidia here?
<Healot> keyne: KDE Menu > System Settings... Select Sound & Multimedia
<Healot> next select Audio CD
<Healot> and click on MP3 Encoder tab
<podgo> i have an ati sorry
<podgo> who can help me for a usb keyb issue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<podgo> on Breezy my usb keyb work well .....kernel 2.6.12-9....
<podgo> but on dapper  since the update ...on kernel 2.6.15
<podgo> my usb keyb doesnt work anymore !
<Tallia1Kubuntu> podgo: try check if udev is enabled
<Tallia1Kubuntu> installed*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i did the upgrade, hotplug have been uninstalled, but udev, his replacement, didn't install
<tobstar> keyne:ok, I've got files with a 128kb rate and I want to "downrate" them to 64kb. where is that option in kaudiocreator
<Tallia1Kubuntu> podgo: futhermore try to change the usb and check the output of "dmsg" when you plug/unplug the key
<Healot> apt-get isntall udev >> if udev isn;t installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> at least you know if it has been revealed
<podgo> ....i restart on the bad kernel ..to try it
<febdesk> what happened to hotplug ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it became obsolete
<febdesk> particularly /etc/hotplug
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and it have been replaced by hotplug
<Tallia1Kubuntu> by udev*
<Healot> popularity-contest
<Tallia1Kubuntu> haha, pop-contest? didn't know about that :)
<febdesk> and the little "scripts" that went into /etc/hotplug go into /etc/udev ?
<visik7> usplash conflicts with nvidia restricted driver on my 7400
<visik7> :)
<podgo> udev is still installed
<podgo> on my computer
<podgo> so it's not the solution .../:
<podgo> poor usb keyb:
<scorpion007> podgo: have you got a usb mouse too?
<podgo> yes i have a usb mouse
<scorpion007> does it work?
<podgo> and it works wall :p
<podgo> well:p
<podgo> so amazing this  dapper update
<scorpion007> unplug and plug back your keyboard then run 'dmesg' in a console
<VincentMX> yo
<scorpion007> does the event get detected by the system?
<podgo> i ll give you the dmesg just one second
<ddh> #ubuntu-de
<podgo> http://podgo.free.fr/dmesgkeyb
<podgo> if anyone want to help me ?!
<uniq> podgo: what's the problem?
<Healot> the keyboard is there
<podgo> but it doesn't work ....so why !
<podgo> in X and in console mode
<podgo> and still working when i boot on the old kernel
<podgo> :/
<Healot> you use USB-PS/2 converter?
<Healot> take that of and plug it into a USB port
<MadMerC> hi can anyone tell me how to start dekorator ??
<podgo> my keyb is on the ps2 interface i use a converter to make it work on my laptop...which can offers only usb port :
<Healot> try a real USB keyboard perhaps
<uniq> podgo: you said it works on the old kernel?
<podgo> yes
<podgo> it works !
<uniq> on the new kernel too?
<MadMerC> im trying to install a theme called underworld evolution but when i put it in with kcontrol and the theme manager in there it just locks the kcontrol up and when i restart x only part of the theme is working can anyone help ??
<podgo> no ! ...on the new kernel pbmes !
<podgo> i use the new kernel for my sound card....
<podgo> but no usb keyb is not a good deal
<uniq> ok. only works on the old kernel. that's a regression. not good
<VincentMX> why can't i burn mp3?
<MadMerC> !themes
<Healot> VincentMX: as CD Audio? or as regular file?
<VincentMX> CD Audio
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> btw
<VincentMX> thnx
<Healot> burn it as file, rtfm
<uniq> podgo: could it be related to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36119
<podgo> when i unplug and plug it doesn't work  !:/
<juanfe> hello all
<uniq> podgo: is the 'usbkbd' module loaded? you can check with 'sudo lsmod|grep -i usbkbd'
<uniq> hi juanfe.
<podgo> also done ...not work :p that was my first trying ...
<juanfe> anyone knows how to change kernel version from i386 to i686. By default has been installed i386 kernel
<uniq> podgo: is it loaded?
<podgo> yes
<podgo> i load it myself
<podgo> try to recompile or apt-cache seach kernel i686 the install the great one
<uniq> podgo: ok, remove it and reload it: 'sudo rmmod usbkbd;sudo modprobe usbkbd'
<uniq> juanfe: from konsole run this command: 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-686'
<juanfe> podgo: but whats the diference between this two versions?
<Hobbsee> juanfe: 686 is optimised for your kernel
<podgo> optimisation
<podgo> so if u ahve an amd cpu try k7
<juanfe> thanks
<juanfe> I'm going to do that. Chao
<podgo> k bye
<podgo> me i try to install a new kernel lol
<MetaMorfoziS> so if i have amd, i need to install linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7?
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's faster than the 386?
<podgo> yes
<podgo> some routine are faster
<MetaMorfoziS> has it any possible warning?
<podgo> no
<podgo> ...argh still not working keyb :d
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> after i installed it's shown in grub?
<podgo> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> cool
<cox377> Hey all
<ArmedGeek> cox377: morning
<umberleigh> does anyone know if it's possible to get totem to stop kscreensaver, so that kscreensaver doesn't activate whilst totem is playing a movie?
<podgo> bye*
<Adam_eM> hi there
<cox377> Does anyone share network drives/folders over a network from kubuntu?
<Adam_eM> i've installed kubuntu grub splash images package, and when i am trying to use another than default crystal, it has reversed colours
<CaptainMorgan> does Matlab run on LInux or iis there a similar app?
<ArmedGeek> CaptainMorgan: http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab/requirements.html
<smanen> can anyone tell me the installation path of konqueror?
<smanen> i tried dpkg -L konqueror
<apol> smanen: its /usr
<apol> smanen: i can't use private
<smanen> ok sorry
<apol> you don't need the konqi's path for installing flash
<smanen> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<smanen> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/share/apps/konqueror/
<apol> hmm
<smanen> maybe it can't be installed on konq
<apol> that's ok
<smanen> just on these 3
<apol> you'd better install it across apt
<smanen> how can i know the name of the package in apt?
<apol> aptitude search flash
<apol> you need to have multiverse in the sources BTW
<smanen> i'm quite new
<smanen> what does it mean?
<apol> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<apol> it's for being able to install privative packages
<smanen> ah
<smanen> i understand now
<smanen> thx a lot
<smanen> ^^
<apol> :)
<cox377> does anyone here share drives from their kubuntu machine?
<apol> cox377: do you mean in SMB?
<cox377> yeh
<apol> you can use smb4k i think
<cox377> how do u go about that?
<cox377> i've installed samba
<cox377> i've tried adding a folder
<cox377> but when ever i try and connect to that drive from another drive it asks me for a user name and password
<apol> it might be the username an password
<cox377> yeh but i have no idea what it is
<Kmirno> yes it might ...
<cox377> i've tried everything
<CaptainMorgan> thanks ArmedGeek any similar apps available with Linux tho?
<darich> hey all
<darich> just installed Kubuntu alongside Ubuntu
<darich> quite impressed so far
<darich> different to Gnome
<tommy> I bet...
<darich> runs Amarok niiiice tho
<darich> the blueness is kinda suprising
<darich> more like windows
<darich> well the best bits of windows
<cox377> seriously, someone must be sharing drives?
<CaptainMorgan> Kubuntu is different than Gnome!?
<CaptainMorgan> omgosh
<darich> heh
<darich> yah
<darich> sure is purty
<cox377> does anyone in here know about samba?
<darich> ;)
<uniq> cox377: yes i do.
<cox377> uniq: hello mate, can i run through a few things please because i'm getting no where
<uniq> cox377: sure.
<uniq> cox377: i'm looking after my kid, so i might just disappear on you. If she needs my attention.
<cox377> to start with i'm trying to share a few drives within my kubuntu system to be views and written to
<cox377> I've installed samba
<cox377> i've shared the drives,
<cox377> when i try and add the drives from a windows machine it asks me for a user name and password.. i dont have any clue what this U&P is and i've tried everyone that i've set up on this machine which is only one.. this account
<uniq> ah. yes.
<cox377> when i try and connect to that same drive from the same local kubuntu machine it also asks me for the U&P
<l_r> direct rendering: No      <-- I have a matrox g400. accelaration seems to be unsupported. any idea?
<uniq> first; you need to create the username as a account on the kubuntu machine.
<cox377> do u mean the user name i use to log into this machine?
<uniq> cox377: then, 'smbpasswd -a username'
<cox377> in the terminal?
<uniq> cox377: yes, you need to have a user on the kubuntu machine.
<uniq> let's just do it with your user first, shall we?
<cox377> yup, sounds good
<cox377> right i;ve entered that into the temrinal
<uniq> say you have username 'cox' and you use cox/secretpass when you logon to KDE.
<cox377> and it's given me some options
<uniq> now,open a konsole, and type 'sudo smbpasswd -a cox'
<uniq> it will not ask for a password.
<l_r> direct rendering: No      <-- I have a matrox g400. accelaration seems to be unsupported. any idea?
<uniq> this is where you set the password to be used when accessing samba shares.
<Tonio_> uniq: maybe you can gelp me
<Tonio_> is there a way to have kontact or kmail to sit in the systray like konversation ?
<cox377> uniq: done that, is there anything more i need to do mate?
<defrysk> Tonio_, kmail yes
<uniq> tonio_: hmm.. not that i know from the top of my head.
<defrysk> its in the settings ofkmail
* defrysk has kmail in systray
* Tonio_ looks in kmail
<cox377> uniq: your a legend.. it worked
<cox377> :                 (
<cox377> :                      )
<uniq> cox377: this is all that is needed to give your user access to the samba share. Now if you need to add more users, you'll need to add them in system settings -> users & groups first. (or with 'sudo adduser' in konsole). and then repeat the 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' in konsole to set the samba password.
<defrysk> Tonio_, configure appearance systemtry tab
<uniq> cox377: be aware that the samba password will expire after some time.
<Tommy2k4> oo a new linux kernel?
<Tonio_> uniq: great :)
<Tonio_> defrysk: works, thanks :)
<defrysk> Tonio_, great :)
<Tonio_> sad it doesn't work with kontact....
<uniq> defrysk: neat feature. I'll enable it too.
<uniq> tonio_: thanks for the idea :)
<defrysk> kmail rocks imho
<cox377> uniq: thats brilliant, how long roughly does the password last? and secondly is there anyway to make these shares public to anyone on the network without having to add a password and user name?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Tonio_> great, seems to be working with kontact too, as long as the parameter is set in kmail ;)
<uniq> cox377: you can add guest users. and map to gyests.
<cox377> but u cant have it as a free to all drive?
<cox377> basically i;m lookign to put a share drive that anyone can take/dump things onto
<uniq> cox377: ok, yes, just hang on, have to fix a vserver for a customer.
<cox377> :            )
<cox377> cheers uniq
<Trackilizer> To see hinden files on gnome one has to press "Ctrl + H", what do you have to do in KDE?
<nico8481> Trackilizer: "view" menu > show hidden files
<uniq> trackilizer: don't think there is a default shortcut for it: in konqueror go to settings -> configure shortcuts. search for 'show hidden' and set a shortcut.
<Trackilizer> Ok, thanks guys.
<Tommy2k4> is there any reason for a newbie like me to update to the new linux kernel
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: as in, 2.6.16?  no
<cox377> uniq: sorry i dont know if you answered but i had to restart
<tuxcicles> Tommy2k4: depends on your processor
<Tommy2k4> p3
<BoD[] > Hello !
<BoD[] > Hey... How does one install mp3 support under kubuntu?
<Tommy2k4> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tuxcicles> Tommy2k4: linux-i686 would probably be for you
<BoD[] > oh thank you very much
<Tommy2k4> should i upgrade tho
<Hobbsee> !blah
<ubotu> Hobbsee: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frederick> folks one doub does that java install mentioned in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper allows me to actually create java apps?
<Tommy2k4> Hobbsee, i thought the latest kernel was 2.6.17?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: er, it's going into edgy.  probably not worth it
<Tommy2k4> k
<Tommy2k4> any way to add right click context menus such as extract here for archives
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: they're already there
<tuxcicles> Frederick: SDK version maybe
<Tommy2k4> god damnit how could i not realise that
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: did you find it?
<MidMark> hi to all
<Tommy2k4> yep
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Tommy2k4> why does it take agessss to delete a file
<Tommy2k4> the progress dialogue stays on 0% for ages
<Frederick> tuxcicles: so I unsinstall my current sun-java5-jre?
<BoD[] > hey.. I'm trying to install mp3 support, but I don't see the libxine-extracodecs package in Adept. What should I do?
<MidMark> I have an unanswered question: with an Athlon64 which of these kernels is better apart amd64? i386, i686 or k7?
<Frederick> BoD[] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tuxcicles> Frederick: yea, don't think you need it, read up on sdk, cus I don't write java :(
<Hobbsee> BoD[] : enable multiverse
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<MidMark> someone have an answer for me?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: k7.  apt-cache show linux-image-k7
<tuxcicles> MidMark: !easysource
<BoD[] > thank you very much
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ok thanx I know how to install k7 kernel just want to know the best 32 bit kernel for my processor
<Frederick> folks I give ubuntu a big 10 for usability
<MidMark> Hobbsee: why is always i386 installed by default?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: er...if it's an amd64 you want the k7 one, if it's a celeron/p* one, use the 686
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i'm not exactly sure...
<pcfan> System tray icons are missing using compiz on kde
<sponix> Frederick: you should, my wife hates computers, knows nothing about them -- And likes ubuntu/kubuntu because it just "works"
<MidMark> pcfan: compiz under kde is very annoying
<tuxcicles> MidMark: it handles most processors
<uniq> cox377: ok,i'm back.
<MidMark> tuxcicles: I know but a processor recnognize can be possible, then choose the right kernel
<Tommy2k4> is there something like netlimiter for linux
<pcfan> MidMark : yes, I know, but still, can I do something like starting compiz before kicker?
<pcfan> and here is another question: how do I start compiz before kicker?
<MidMark> pcfan: I've tried it and also with superkaramba it shows every theme like an apps opened
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i agree with you, i think they have trouble with cd space if they include all the kernels on there though
<MidMark> Hobbsee: used dvd ;)
<Hobbsee> should be on there then - but they dont hvae a different installer for cd/dvd
<pcfan> MidMark: I have no problems with compiz and karamba, just with the systray: if I restart the systray applet, all the icons are shown
<MidMark> Hobbsee: exactly, they test only cd not dvd, I have also the language bug, no italian installed at all (dvd contains it)
<Frederick> sponix: I come from gentoo I wouldn't say that is human friendly
<MidMark> Hobbsee: this is not so nice
<Hobbsee> actually, they do test both cd and dvd
<Hobbsee> that italian bit is a bug though
<MidMark> Hobbsee: yes of course, but dvd is tested less than cd for me, also english is always tested more when languages other than en are very important
<sponix> I've been using *nix flavors since 1996, and can't say I'd put my wife, uncle, and mother on Linux back then
<uniq> cox377: i recommend reading http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm there's a section for access free to all or something. Will probably be faster than me telling you what to do :)
<Hobbsee> MidMark: of course.  that's why we need people who speak other languages as our testers too...
<MidMark> Hobbsee: the problem is I have reported the bug 2 or 3 weeks before the release and it was ignored
<cox377> uniq: i'm extremely greatful for your help,
<sponix> love how they made the installer a livecd now
<sponix> thats a great idea
<Hobbsee> MidMark: what did you file it under?  do you have the bug number?
<pcfan> Does someone know a program that can be instead of the systray applet in kde panels ?
<yanis> apt-get give me this output:E: The package libgnome2-vfs-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it! . how can I fix it?
<uniq> cox377: happy to be helpful :)
<Hobbsee> MidMark: and i doubt it was ignored, unless it was in the wrong place - it may have been delayed, or something, but not ignored
<Hobbsee> yanis: er...can you pastebin the entire message please?  or is that all of use?
<uniq> yanis: did you try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgnome2-vfs-perl' in konsole?
<cox377> just one more things while i am here, does anyone know how to change the defaul mail client from kmail to thunderbird, E.G when i right click on something and go send as mail
<Hobbsee> cox377: system settings, kde components
<yanis> Hobbsee: that's all. it gives the same message when trying to do anything in apt-get
<MidMark> Hobbsee: still needs info, reported on april!!!
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/39483
<Hobbsee> yanis: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<yanis> uniq: I get the same message
<sponix> Frederick: and being able to install Oracle on ubuntu easily adds to the fun also
<Hobbsee> MidMark: you left it at needs info - if it needs info, you give the info, and change it back to whatever it was before
<pcfan> Does someone know a program that can be used instead of the kicker systray ?
<yanis> hah,Hobbsee this command is going to reconfigure the whole system?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: they would have assumed that you'd not gone back to the bug at all
<Hobbsee> *changes status on it*
<Hobbsee> yanis: it might be sudo dpkg --configure -a that i mean
<MidMark> Hobbsee: don't know it if none tell me this!
<Hobbsee> the one that i wanted doesnt
<Frederick> sponix: ubuntu is becomming a real enterprise distro
<Hobbsee> MidMark: true
<MidMark> Hobbsee: thanx now I'll do it
<Hobbsee> MidMark: i just changed it for you
<cox377> hobbsee: cheers for that, changed both default browser and mail client, restarted KDE and firefox has worked but not thunderbird
<Hobbsee> cox377: define "not worked"
<MidMark> ok
<Hobbsee> MidMark: have a look at it to see what was different
<pcfan> Does someone know how can I lunch the systray applet from command line ?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: seen your comment
<cox377> hobbsee: sorry it just tried opening kmail still
<Hobbsee> MidMark: did you see the status change?
<Hobbsee> pcfan: er, type kicker?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: yes, but can I put confirmed to my bugs? I don't think so
<Hobbsee> cox377: hmmm...did you type thunderbird or mozilla-thunderbird in there, and did it get selected as a custom app, not just left at the default?  havent played with it in a while
<pcfan> Not this way Hobbsee, just the applet itself.... I need it to be started after compiz
<Hobbsee> MidMark: no you cant
<Tommy2k4> im trying to install kdevmon but it says i need kdelibs4 :s
<sponix> Frederick: enterprise support is nice, as long as they stick with the goal to make ubuntu the most widely spread (free), and easiest to use -- I'm happy
<Hobbsee> pcfan: oh ok
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: install kdelibs4-dev
<MidMark> Hobbsee: exactly so the next time I have to put what? Unconfirmed?
<cox377> hobbsee: i selected it from the application list
<Tommy2k4> kdelibs4-dev is already the newest version.
<Hobbsee> MidMark: yeah, change it to unconfirmed
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: install kdelibs4?
<Tommy2k4> Package kdelibs4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: install kdelibs4c2a
<Tommy2k4> it says i have newest version
<Hobbsee> forgot about that - knew there was something suss about that
<Hobbsee> !info kdevmod
<cox377> uniq: i dont suppose it would be at all poss to show me the link again please as link a moron when i restarted KDE i forgot to book mark first
<Hobbsee> !info kdevmon dapper
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: where are you installing kdevmon from
<uniq> cox377: i recommend reading http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm there's a section for access free to all or something. Will probably be faster than me telling you what to do :)
<uniq> cox377: there you go :)
<Tommy2k4> http://debian.creativa.cl/debian/woody/kdevmon/Packages
<cox377> : )
<ru> lo all
<Tommy2k4> unless you know another gui app that can do it
<ru> On my box I have to actually type "apache2" to run apache2, how would I make it start on boot?
<ru> I know I can edit my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh file, but thats a bit dirty isnt it?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: you shouldnt be installing from woody repositories, or other debian repositories.  particularly with woody being so old in comparison to ubuntu
<Tommy2k4> copy the .desktop to ~/kde/Autorun
<Tommy2k4> i didnt even know what woody was lol
<uniq> ru: did you install it from the repositories?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: it's a really old debian release, i think
<Tommy2k4> k
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: grab the source of kdevmon
<ru> uniq, yes I used apt-get i believe
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdevmon
<ru> uniq, but i think i messed it up a little cos i installed apache & apache2 and then removed apache, if i remember correctly
<uniq> ru: then edit /etc/default/apache2 and set NO_START=0
<ru> cool
<ru> thanks
<uniq> you're welcome.
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: seen knetload?
<Hobbsee> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12351&forummode=2&forumpage=0&forumexplevel=2
<Tommy2k4> Hobbsee, it doesn't look like it can limit specific apps?
<Hobbsee> Tommy2k4: i've got no idea, but according to one of those comments, kdevmon segfaults on 2.6.x kernels, which is probably why it's not in later debian versions
<Tommy2k4> oh well ill try installing it anyway
<Tommy2k4> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (snapshot >= Qt 2.1 beta2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Hobbsee> !kdeheaders
<sponix> k3b kicks ass
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<BoD[] > hey
<uniq> tommy2k4: get kdelibs4-dev
<BoD[] > I have an ati aiw radeon 8500 dv
<Tommy2k4> already have newsest version
<ru> Whenever my Kde starts it launches 2 KFTP's - I can
<ru> I can't figure out why*
<BoD[] > and for some reason the fglrx driver doesn't seem to work
<uniq> ru: you probably had them open once when you logged out or something.
<uniq> ru: if you close them logout,and re-login they should be gone.
<cox377> is there a command that could be used which scans a network for clients by IP or something of sorts?
<ru> uniq: Thats what I thought, I have tried closing them and restarting KDE - but they just come back lol
<ru> whats this auto start path: /home/ru/.kde/Autostart/
<ru> I see there is a .directory file in there, but I cant really make much sense of it?
<jarlath> I cant play games fullscreen, the image seems to overlap itself. I've googled and I think I just need to tell xorg.conf to support that particular resolution at  my color depth. I thought I edited my xorg.conf properly but the situation is still the same. Can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> ru: yes, just stick links to any programs you want to run in there
<Tommy2k4> well i found something called trickle but i think its cli only and cant figure out how to use it
<uniq> ru: the .directory doesn't start your kftps.
<jarlath> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716417
<uniq> tommy2k4: what do you need? a bandwidth shaper?
<Aapzak> goodday
<Tommy2k4> yes
<Tommy2k4> preferably with a gui
<uniq> tommy2k4: i can recommend wondershaper, no gui but very simple and easy to use.
<Tommy2k4> and that i can turn it on and off without having to reopen the app which i think trickle does
<Aapzak> Does anyone inhere if there is an easy way to generate a kde popup/notifier with a text I provide?
<Aapzak> inhere know :)
<jarlath> Aapzak, this months Tux magazine has an article on that!
<Aapzak> brilliant
<Tommy2k4> is that possible uniq ?
<ru> uniq: Hmm i didnt think so - what does it do?
<uniq> tommy2k4: yes. it works like this: 'wondershaper eth1 500 100' sets down speed on eth1 to 500k and up speed to 100k.
<Tommy2k4> i only need it to limit specific apps
<Tommy2k4> and only at certain times without having to restart the app
<uniq> tommy2k4: ahh.. then wondershaper isn't for you.
<Tommy2k4> maybe its not possible due to the way linux is? i dunno
<uniq> tommy2k4: everything is possible due to the way linux is.
<Tommy2k4> lol
<Tommy2k4> i think netlimiter hooks into the winsock dll so that all traffic goes through netlimiter and i can tick a box whether to limit a certain app or not
<Aapzak> jarlath: thanks, I'll look it up, I assume its an online magazine?
<MAW_away> Someone here who know smth about lmms?
* Aapzak has to drop of his boy at a frinds house, bbl
<uniq> maw_away: i know it's a music making app, that's about it :)
<MAW_away> Ooookay... I think that is not enough ;)
<MAW_away> I have probs compiling it wiht vst
<uniq> ru: it tells KDE that it's the Autostart dir. basically.
<MAW_away> because of missing vst headers...
<MAW_away> But the Location where I should get them gave me an 404 error.
<MAW_away> :)
<uniq> maw_away: what is vst?
<MAW_away> lol
<MAW_away> Okay toooooo less knowledge to helpo me :)
<MAW_away> moment
<uniq> maw_away: can't you use the packages provided in the repositories?
<MAW_away> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Studio_Technology
<MAW_away> I could, but those are OLD and without vst
<MAW_away> compiling without vst works fine
<uniq> you need libvst then i guess.
<ru> uniq: Cool - thanks again
<TechHut> hi everyone
<MAW_away> uniq: thanks. But you do not have enough knowledge about that stuff to help me here... but thanks for you heloing me
<TechHut> what is your problem?
<TechHut> i might be able to help
<uniq> maw_away: i bet i have enought knowledge to help you, do you want me to make packages for you too? :)
<MAW_away> TechHut: with lmms?
<TechHut> I don't think I can with lmms
<MAW_away> Ah. K thx
<TechHut> to be honest, I don't know what it even is
<TechHut> sorry
<uniq> maw_away: i'll have a look later. Now it's dinner.
<MAW_away> uniq: Please, I do not want to hit on you. But I garantee you there is no libvst (funny idea) in any respositorie... Yeah, If you find out somethin, let me know!
<sangers> test
<cox377> haha just installed wine
<cox377> amazing
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<uniq> maw_away: here you go: http://wiki.mindrules.net/doku.php?id=documentation:installation
<chess> anybody have solution for error no c compiler for path$
<uniq> chess: install the 'build-essential'  package.
<heinkel_111> can someone help me with an fstab question?
<uniq> heinkel_111: yes.
<heinkel_111> i have problem automounting my cdrom and dvd
<slow-motion> bye
<uniq> heinkel_111: ok. please paste the contents of /etc/fstab to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<uniq> bye slow-motion.
<chess> uniq: apt-get install build-essential?
<MAW_away> uniq: NO, realy?!
<uniq> chess: yes.
<heinkel_111> uniq: yes i was just coming to that..on second :)
<MAW_away> Have you tried the links to Steinbergs VST SDK
<uniq> maw_away: no, that's your job :)
<Frederick> do I need anything extran than libk3b2-mp3 to listen mp3?
<MAW_away> [2006-06-18 15:43]  <MAW_away> I have probs compiling it wiht vst
<MAW_away> [2006-06-18 15:43]  <uniq> ru: it tells KDE that it's the Autostart dir. basically.
<MAW_away> [2006-06-18 15:43]  <MAW_away> because of missing vst headers...
<MAW_away> [2006-06-18 15:43]  <MAW_away> But the Location where I should get them gave me an 404 error.
<jpatrick> Frederick: No, that's for burning mp3s
<Frederick> jpatrick: :p what do I need to listen them?
<MAW_away> Reading could be an advantage
<chess> uniq: says E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<uniq> maw_away: ok. i don't remember that detailed. sorry.
<MAW_away> ...
<jpatrick> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jpatrick> Frederick: ^
<MAW_away> !lmms
<ubotu> MAW_away: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MAW_away> :)
<Frederick> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<Flosoft> hey
<heinkel_111> uniq: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716482 ... is it correct that fielsystem type for /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd should be udf,iso9660
<heinkel_111> ?
<Flosoft> is it possible to synch accounts with KDE (Linux)
<Flosoft> Like a Domain Server and a Client?
<jpatrick> Frederick: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<uniq> heinkel_111: if you want cd and dvd to be automounted remove the lines from fstab.
<heinkel_111> completely?
<heinkel_111> ok..i will try it!
<Flosoft> like synch my home folder
<Flosoft> ?
<uniq> heinkel_111: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/716483
<heinkel_111> ok
<Frederick> thanks
<heinkel_111> uniq: thank you...proceeding to test lab!
<Slappy> hi all
<jpatrick> Frederick: no prob
<uniq> maw_away: ok, here are the files: http://www.notam02.no/arkiv/src/vstserver-0.3.1.tar.bz2
<uniq> maw_away: they are in vstserver-0.3.1/include/vst/
<cox377> haha.. who here knows about the emulator wine ;         )
<MAW_away> uniq: Looks not bad until know....
<MAW_away> where do you get this information?
<cox377> does anyone know the default directory that wine installs to
<ru> Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<ru> I am getting that error in apache
<ru> I checked my /etc/apache2/modules.conf and added rewrite there
<ru> and restarted apache, but nothing
<heinkel_111> uniq: I still have problems
<cox377> found it
<heinkel_111> uniq: I updated the fstab, then did check /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd was not mounted
<dr_willis> you did mount the drives after editing the fstab?
<heinkel_111> then did mount -a to put the new fstab into use
<dr_willis> or rebooted... or ran mount -a ?
<Tommy2k4> amarok crashed yet again :(
<dr_willis> ok. heh.
<heinkel_111> dr_willis: did my two lines answer your question? ;)
<dr_willis> next tiem be quicker about it! :P
<heinkel_111> I am slow :(
<dr_willis> of course i dont know what the original propblem is :P
<heinkel_111> unable to mount my cds and dvds :(
<dr_willis> right now MY ubuntu system is failing to boot right.. not sure if it was due to last nioghts updates or not
<dr_willis> Music cds?
<heinkel_111> yes
<dr_willis> hmm you dont mount music cd's
<heinkel_111> it worked perfectly in breezy
<Frederick> folks isnt there a url for nvidia guide?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is a graphics card manufacturer. For help about installing the Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, you can visit the Ubuntu WIki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<heinkel_111> but now I got dapper there is a problem
<Tommy2k4> you mount the drive not the actual cd
<dr_willis> Im not sure why you would want to mount a music cd
<Tommy2k4> i think?
<dr_willis> lets get to the ROOT of the problem.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> you are trying to play a music cd?
<heinkel_111> Tommy2k4: I was advised not to have entries for hdd and hdc (the DVD and CDRW drive) in my /etc/fstab
<heinkel_111> yes I am
<heinkel_111> or to be more precise
<heinkel_111> dr: willis
<dr_willis> the music cdrom is /dev/hdc  and the dvd drive is /dev/dvd eh?
<heinkel_111> dr_willis: to access any file on those bloody drives is the problem
<heinkel_111> dr_willis: it is other way round
<dr_willis> heinkel_111,  well  mounting a data drive - is one thing.. :P playing music is another
<dr_willis> you cant manually mount data disks either?
<kbuntunewb> hey all!
<heinkel_111> isn't it a prerequisiste I can at least see the files before playing?
<dr_willis> heinkel_111,  NO.
<dr_willis> not in the least
<dr_willis> the ability to see the 'music' files on a music cd. is a little bit of a programing/software gimmic.
<heinkel_111> ok
<dr_willis> to play a music cd.. you should be able to tell the cd player the exact location of the cdrom drive   and it should be able to play them without the drive being mounted
<heinkel_111> but it doesn't really help if the gimmick doesnot work :P
<uniq>    heinkel_111 you'll need to restart dbus. Reboot is probably the easiest way to get it all going.
<dr_willis> the point is - we are tryign to make.. you dont have to mount music cd's
<uniq> that's correct.
<heinkel_111> yes but what if the same drive gets loaded with a data disk?
<heinkel_111> it is nice to be a little versatile :P
<Tommy2k4> sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<uniq> then you should have a window popup and ask you what to do.
<Tommy2k4> just tried it there and it worked fine
<kbuntunewb> hey guys... how do i install/compile a software in kubuntu? (bare with my terminology, i'm new to this)
* heinkel_111 tries reboot..brb
<Tommy2k4> depends on the extension of the file you downloaded
<Tommy2k4> or you can apt-get install appname
<uniq> kbuntunewb: kmenu - system - adept, with this application you can install other programs.
<MAW_away> uniq: Until now it runs well... Where did you get the information to taht link? I was searching whole yesterday
<uniq> maw_away: i searched :)
<MAW_away> I do also ...
<kbuntunewb> i was trying to install or get firefox to work... and it seems like its "installed" already..?
<MAW_away> But I hav not asked what did you do, I asked where did you get that information!?
<kbuntunewb> but i couldn't find or get execute the app
<Tommy2k4> what happens when typing firefox in konsole
<uniq> maw_away: http://quicktoots.linuxaudio.org/toots/vst-plugins/ says it's included in the vstserver archive.
<uniq> tommy2k4: firefox should start
<Tommy2k4> was asking kbuntunewb
<kbuntunewb> comman not found
<uniq> tommy2k4: sorry. :)
<Tommy2k4> np
<MAW_away> Reading could be an advantage
<MAW_away> thx a lot
<kbuntunewb> bash: firefox: command not found
<Tommy2k4> what happens when you sudo apt-get install firefox
<uniq> maw_away: good luck with music production :)
<kbuntunewb> you mean like type this "sudo apt-get install firefox" in konsole?  it tells me this "
<kbuntunewb> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                           able)
<kbuntunewb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                           ess using it?
<Tommy2k4> do you have adept open
<kbuntunewb> ohh.. adept was open :)
<Raven301> What is the command to scan for usb devices ??? usb sticks
<visik7> why usplash doesn't start from the beginning of the shutdown ?
<MAW_away> uniq: I will give my very best
<kbuntunewb> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<visik7> impossible
<visik7> kbuntunewb: firefox is in main
<visik7> you have messed up your sources.list
<dr_willis> !infio firefox
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dr_willis
<dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7720 kB, Installed size: 22868 kB
<visik7> optional ?
<dr_willis> i didet think firefox was installed by default in kubuntu
<visik7> yes ok optional for kubuntu
<Tommy2k4> its not
<visik7> but in main
<Tommy2k4> kbuntunewb, upload your sources.list to pastebin
<Tommy2k4> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<kbuntunewb> ahhh.. .so from what i have read... kubuntu is like the stripped version of ubuntu?
<visik7> so if the sources.list is the one installed by default it is installable
<heinkel_111> hmm i am back
<FisherP> !kuickshow
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FisherP
<Tommy2k4> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<visik7> kbuntunewb: isn't a stipped version
<heinkel_111> but it sems as if i lost control of my CDROM drive :(
<visik7> kbuntunewb: is a ubuntu with kde and without gnome
<FisherP> visik7, yes, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde not gnome
<visik7> FisherP  I know
<visik7> FisherP: I'm telling it to kbuntunewb
<FisherP> Does anybody know what happend to kuickshow??
<FisherP> visik7 sorry
<kbuntunewb> :)
<kbuntunewb> Package firefox has no installation candidate
<MetaMorfoziS> mozilla-firefox
<kbuntunewb> sooooooooo   how do i go about installing my FIRST (kodak moment) ever software in kubuntu
<dr_willis> apt-cache search firefox
<miguel_> I have no permission to acces hda1, who can help me with that?
<FisherP> kbuntunewb i would use adept, it's good for searching etc
<dr_willis> and the type of hard drive/file system is what miguel_ ?
<MetaMorfoziS> kbuntunewb: not firefox, mozilla-firefox
<heinkel_111> dr_willis: and uniq: help! I cannot even eject my music cd from the cdrom player anymore :-(
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<miguel_> ntfs
<dr_willis> heinkel_111,  if a program is accessing the drive. it will be locked.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<dr_willis> !winfstab
<ubotu> an NTFS partition in fstab should look like this: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs user,umask=0222 0 0
<miguel_> yes
<uniq> heinkel_111: try 'sudo eject'
<miguel_> but only root have permission to access
<dr_willis> Hmm.. someone chang3ed the umask=000 to 0222
<dr_willis> have the user mount the drive. Thats what the user option does
<dr_willis> dont auto mount the drives
<heinkel_111> uniq: thank you!
<heinkel_111> uniq: the stadium arcadium just got freed from the jaws of my drive :-)
<uniq> :)
<heinkel_111> now back to original problem..how to get the disks to show up properly
<heinkel_111> when i had breezy i just inserted the cds and lots of met-directories for ogg mp3 and wav file types popped up instantly
<heinkel_111> a nice feature, I want it back!
<nico8481> heinkel_111: just type "audiocd:/" in konqueror's location bar
<nico8481> or right-click on the CD icon then "open"
<CaBlGuY> don't listen to the DR..  he's JUST a Dr..   :p
<heinkel_111> nico8481: not able to read audiocd :-( no cdrom icon :-(
<CaBlGuY> I've got my slave drive auto mounted and have no problems...
<nico8481> heinkel_111: in the system menu (just next to the K one) > storage media
<dr_willis> i imsgine theres some packages you install that caused those extras to show up
<uniq> heinkel_111: did you remove the lines as i told you to, and restart?
<heinkel_111> nico8481: it is not there
<dr_willis> of course my UBUNTU install just took a nose dive this morning.. not sure whats going on.
<heinkel_111> uniq: yes
<uniq> heinkel_111: and it didn't work?
<TechHut> hmm
<TechHut> Dr willis
<TechHut> how do?
<TechHut> so*
<heinkel_111> uniq: does not look like it :(
<_david> Does anybody know what happend to kuickshow??
<dr_willis> _david,  proberly got decided it wasent that handy
<uniq> _david: it's been removed, it was old and unmaintained, and depended on the unmaintained imlib. So it's beeing replaced by gwenview.
<heinkel_111> I am gonna try putting them back and strat over again
<heinkel_111> start
<uniq> heinkel_111: if you want automounting to work you should not put them back. Automounting will ignore the devices when they are in /etc/fstab.
<heinkel_111> uniq: you are probably right
<heinkel_111> uniq: but I might have asked thw wrong question :S this does not work!
* heinkel_111 goes to study google
<uniq> heinkel_111: not for any cds? or just audiocds?
<_david> uniq, dr_willis, I thought it was quite handy.. it was small, quick and did the trick. I guess i'l learn gwenview then thanks
<heinkel_111> uniq: trying data cd in dvd drive now
<dr_willis> _david,  for all we know it changed names. :P
<heinkel_111> uniq: it is not recognised
<uniq> heinkel_111: nothing happens?
<heinkel_111> my ssytem does not even note there is a disk in there :(
<heinkel_111> system...argh
<_david> dr_willis, ty again... time to go to bed
<Sebasti> Hi
<CaBlGuY> !xmms skins
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !xmms
<ubotu> I guess xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<uniq> heinkel_111: ok, go to system settings -> kde components -> service manager - check that KDE Media Manager is enabled.
<Sebasti> I would use the Ubuntu channel,  but I am still banned for flooding it :d  anyway.  I installed loads of games yesterday and I do not have sound for loads of them.  why is that?
<Sebasti> that's with Gnome  maybe if I use KDE I will get sound,  but I don't know
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: when did you flood?
<dr_willis> i would guess alsa/odd/esd conflicts
<heinkel_111> uniq: will do
<uniq> sebasti: can you name some of the games you don't have sound in?
<Sebasti> Frozen Bubble for example
<heinkel_111> uniq: KDE media manager is up and running confirmed
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: it's probably in your best interests to answer me...when did you flood, and do you plan to do it again?
<Sebasti> a few days or a week or so ago now when I flooded Ubuntu channel, but still banned.  altough I had done it more than once :D
<uniq> heinkel_111: hmm.. i'm starting to run out of ideas..
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: if it's more than 3 lines, use a pastebin.  in fact, if it's more than 2 lines, use a pastebin.  pastes are just plain annoying, okay?  especially in busy channels.
<Sebasti> are you a mod Hobbsee with the power to unban me?  I assume so.  uhmmmmm well got the help I wanted.  then instead of just leaving decided to flood
<heinkel_111> uniq: thanks alot anyway...very nice of you to try :)
* Hobbsee is an op, yes
<Hobbsee> what did you flood?
<Sebasti> no  it was real flooding with numbers or letters junk
<heinkel_111> and now yes i should go deeper into googlingg i guess
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: why'd you do it?
<dr_willis> heh  - ya got hacked and forced to flood?
<Sebasti> to get booted :d
<Sebasti> ?
<dr_willis> cat on the keyboard excuse!
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: you idiot.  why did you want to bother?
<Sebasti> ,because I was bored?
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: they dont paste like that.
<thompa> just wondering will dist-upgrade give me kde 3.5.3?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: it's usually advisable to act your age, you know.
<dr_willis> Hobbsee,  a big cat - swatting at a mouse. :P on the keyboard
<Hobbsee> !tell thompa about kde3.5.3
<Sebasti> anyway wormtux I got sound in that game,  but like all the other ones I have tryed so far no sound
<rubso> guys, is there any firestarter-like for KDE ?
<uniq> sebasti: what games? names please.
<uniq> rubso: guarddog
<MetaMorfoziS> rubso firestarter works with kde
<Sebasti> even no sound in Mealstrom for exampl.e  which I used to play when I had Fedora Core.  and have even played on XP.  and so I know this game has sound
<MetaMorfoziS> firestarter uses gtk, that supported by kde [that use qt] 
<rubso> Thanks.
<CaBlGuY> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Sebasti> altough this is when I am in Gnome and try and play these games.  maybe it would work with sound in KDE?  ,but I dont think if I am using Gnome KDE or whatever to play these games.  that that will make a difference?
<h3sp4wn> Sebasti: If you have arts running try disabling it
<Sebasti> what's arts?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<thompa> ok, i know that. but will kde 3.5.3 be added one day to repos?
<Hobbsee> thompa: for edgy
* Hawkwind Stumbles out of bed and looks around at everyone
<thompa> ok. so kde stays version within release.
<thompa> thanks
<uniq> everything statys at it's version after the version freeze.
<thompa> fine
<h3sp4wn> Sebasti: kde's soundserver (disable the sound server from system setting  then try it)
<Sebasti> right, but I was using Gnome not KDE when trying these games so
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody have WORKING external dvdwriter on usb or firewire?
<uniq> metamorfozis: please don't repeat your question every 2 min.
<Hawkwind> BTW, happy fathers day to all the fathers out there :)
<Sebasti> My father is an a hole so no happy fathers day for him from me
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, /set delay 10min
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: FYI, wherever you flood next, if you flood, i will have the great enjoyment of banning you from there, dont think you'll get away with it, even though you were trying to have a bit of fun.
<davelondon> are you having problems MetaMorfoziS
<tof>  anyone know about a comparison between kexi and ooffice database (and ms access ;-) ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to buy an external dvdwriter
<MetaMorfoziS> (plextor px750)
<davelondon> and what's the actual problem
<Slappy> external hd works fine here
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm not 100% it's supported by linux
<Sebasti> why would the KDE soundserver be running when I am using Gnome?  it woudnt right
* Hawkwind Watches as Hobbsee lays down the law
<h3sp4wn> Ask in #ubuntu if you are not using kde
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm don't want to use win and crap drivers to burn dvds... so this is the problem:D
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: if he does, call !kops will you?  :P
<Sebasti> I would of, but I joiend join it again since I got banned
<Sebasti> I coudn't join it
<Hawkwind> Hah, most certainly
<davelondon> I can't see a problem if it's USB but there is a 'hardware compatibility' web site that has a list of kit that works with linux
* Hobbsee adds the new ops to the kops command.
<TechHut> bye guys, I have to go eat lunch
<Hobbsee> Sebasti: odd that.  flamers arent allowed into channels.
<MetaMorfoziS> where?
<MetaMorfoziS> it supports firewire and usb2.0
<davelondon> MetaMorfoziS: try google for the site and what is USB 2.0 ur pc or the dvdwriter
<Sebasti> I got an idea
<Sebasti> I am going to try the games in KDE
<davelondon> anyone use a good erp/crm package, I have tinyerp working but it's too basic
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<davelondon> Sebasti: because it's the best sound server
<geneo93> morning all
<Sebasti> afternoon here
<geneo93> well its close here too
<cox377> afternoon
<geneo93> 25 minutes it will be
<cox377> where u @ gene?
<davelondon> any americans here, ur team were great yesterday-funniest game I have seem in ages
<Slappy> yes
<Slappy> us here
<geneo93> now dont knock us americans
<Slappy> :)
<geneo93> we dont have the same view as bush
<davelondon> oh thats the world cup-soccer-i can tell u have no idea what I am talking about
<davelondon> america knocks itself enough, there is no room
<Slappy> lol
<davelondon> the yanks were brilliant, they played Italy and got the draw
<geneo93> i'd like to see some 3rd world country win it all
<davelondon> for any americans translated that means: USA and Italy played a game of soccer and it ended 1 goal each, which we call a draw
<Slappy> rotfl
<Slappy> we do know a little
<Slappy> lol
<davelondon> watch out for ghana
<uniq> guys, can you take the offtopic stuff to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<geneo93> oh sure
<davelondon> ur joking u have a channel for people that don't want to talk about kubuntu
<Hobbsee> davelondon: sure
<Slappy> i love kubuntu
<cox377> lol
<Slappy> i   am a total linux n99b but man this is neat
<geneo93> i'm not happy with the way its sucking up all the memory till it crashes
<byen> hey guys. I need some help, how do i increase the size(length)of the window tabs on the tab bar?
<cox377> slappy: certainly so.. but unfortunatly it's like a toy.. a big toy @ that, which is very difficult to stop playing with
<davelondon> sounds a bit weird to me, there are 7000 channels for that, but I digress-anyone know a good non-web erp?
<davelondon> byen: say that again?
<geneo93> byen:  are you talking about popup
<byen> geneo93: no.. you know the window list on the tastbar
<byen> *tasbar
<geneo93> no
<geneo93> your talking about pager
<byen> the opened windoe tabs on the taskbar
<chavo> byen, it's a hidden setting, open up ~/.kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc
<byen> how can i change it chavo
<chavo> look for the [General]  section, if not there make it
<chavo> then put this underneath it -> MaximumButtonWidth=440
<chavo> you can change the 440 to whatever you want
<byen> I dont have it there
<geneo93> sure it is
<byen> I am trying MaximumButtonWidth=300
<chavo> then run -> dcop kicker kicker restart , to restart the taskbar
<davelondon> bye chaps -its australia v brazil could be an upset on the books here
<byen> chavo: it is not taking effect .. let me restart kde
<chavo> byen, you don't need to restart
<byen> should i make the General session as
<visik7> how should zeroconf works ?  I've 2 kubuntu 6.06 but I can't connect eachother
<chavo> it should have the brackets just like I wrote it
<andre> I can't get apache to run... When I etc/init.d/apache2 start it doesn't give any error message, but ther is no apache process running. theres also nothing in the apche logs.
<byen> [General]  or [$General]  chavo
<elknof3> hello
<elknof3> does anyone knows about the depurator i have to use for playing t.c splinter cell using wine
<elknof3> ?
<byen> Bingo! chavo this is the second time you helped me on this.. i was stupid not to save it the first time! thanks a bunch my friend!
<chavo> andre the apache process is called httpd
<thompa> i need to easily save web pages for offline viewing in Konqueror?
<chavo> byen, anytime :)
<andre> chavo: also not running.
<thompa> online guides and stuff for a class,
<byen> really.. thanks! this is cool.. being a gnome user and giving kde a fair shot! Ummm loving it!
<chavo> yeah kde rocks
<thompa> i know save as in konqueror, but is there a more efiecient way through bookmanrks?
<thompa> i just found offline browsing mode in konqueror
<bernier> hi, ive installed the gdb debugger now how do i stick it to the program i want to debug?
<jpatrick> gdb <programname>
<uniq> thompa: oh.. how do you choose that?
<bernier> ok thanks
<bernier> jpatrick: once the program crashes how do i get the error?
<thompa> in konqueror settings cache, its not want i want
<Rainier> greetings everybody
<thompa> it just browses with no internet connected
<jpatrick> should say it
<Rainier> y got a problem with gcc
<bernier> jpatrick: and if it doesn't =//
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> !debuy
<ubotu> jpatrick: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Rainier> but it seems more like its a problem with kubuntu
<jpatrick> !debug
<ubotu> jpatrick: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thompa> I have web pages with lengthy information i need to save
<uniq> thompa: ah,that. :)
<uniq> rainier: what is the problem?
<thompa> i guess i can just use save as, but there must be another way.
<Rainier> uniq: hello, I have this little program written in C with a pile
<thompa> My class has no internet connection
<jpatrick> bernier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<bernier> jpatrick: well everytime i use "ctrl+alt+esc" my kdesktop crashes
<Rainier> uniq: and the push is giving me a segmentation fault...and i know it is correctly written
<Rainier> uniq: cause it works in windows and even when i run it in TCC in dosbox
<Rainier> uniq: so you know, its driving me crazy
<uniq> rainier: ok, any change i can get the program and try to compile/debug it?
<Rainier> uniq: yeah sure
<Rainier> uniq: i would appreciate it
<byen> ok Guys thanks for the help! chavo you rock!
<Rainier> uniq: how do i send it?
<uniq> rainier: how big?
<chavo> thompa, I found it
<loanwolf> ? can get blackdown java to work..but not sun's java...whats the difference in the 2
<thompa> what i want to do is save page and some in depth links
<chavo> thompa, go to Settings, Configure Extensions
<thompa> chavo: what may i ask?
<Rainier> uniq: haha just some kilobytes ;-)
<thompa> ok
<chavo> It's a web page archiver
<Rainier> uniq: its like 200 lines of code maybe
<ru> when i right click > open with on some files I have xine coming up twice
<ru> how do I remove this
<chavo> On the tools tab click web archiver
<chavo> Then it will be in the Tools, menu
<chavo> I'm not sure if any other browsers can view the archive though
<thompa> thats ok, konqueror is good enough. it was already selected
<thompa> chavo: right in front of me whole time. thanks
<chavo> np :)
<Rainier> uniq: you dont speak spanish right?
<thompa> im going to test it, i thought archive was for compression though
<chavo> thompa, it is compressed
<thompa> is the same as saving the page
<thompa> i want to save page and depth links
<DrNickRiviera> if you have 2 dvd drives, how is it specified which one is accessible through dvd://
<thompa> so when i open the page and click link i get that too
<thompa> i think there must be another program to do that. like a web editor would i guess
<chavo> thompa, you can try wget
<thompa> ok
<chavo> wget -r, will get recursive links
<thompa> great
<chavo> go to man:wget in konqueror for more options
<DrNickRiviera> can anyone help me with my question about specifying which one of 2 dvd drives is accessible using dvd:// ?
<chess> where is the repository for build-essential
<uniq> rainier: no, very limited.
<chavo> chess, it's in main
<chess> says E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<visik7> how should zeroconf works ?  I've 2 kubuntu 6.06 but I can't connect eachother
<uniq> visik7: is the zeroconf package installed? - did you edit /etc/default/zeroconf and set FALLBACK=yes ?
<visik7> uniq: no
<visik7> I'll do
<visik7> why it isn't installed by default ?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is zeroconf?
<visik7> a tool to autoconnect 2 computer without configuring it
<MetaMorfoziS> filesharing?
<MetaMorfoziS> for filesharing or for what?
<visik7> connecting it brings up layer 3
<MetaMorfoziS> 2 linux box or it's cross platform
<chess> try samba
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: macosx has it
<visik7> MetaMorfoziS: and maybe vista
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thnx
<rraajj> How do I remove GRUB entries?
<Tommy2k4> can flash not play sound on linux?
<uniq> rraajj: remove the kernels. and run update-grub
<MetaMorfoziS> raaj or: /boot/grub/menu.lst but first you may backup it...
<MetaMorfoziS> and only do this if you know what you are doing:)
<angasule> !qt4
<ubotu> angasule: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rraajj> uniq: I just want to remove the very first entry (the latest kernel) for the moment, it's still not compatible with my ATI driver. Hehe. :D
<rraajj> MetaMorfoziS: Okay, thanks!
<geneo93> uniq:  do you know why this thing kills itself off when usong azureus
<chavo> Tommy2k4, it depends I get sound from flash no problem, as long as no KDE sounds pop up.
<tore> hi there
<tore> someone can help me in switcing audio devices in kubuntu?
<tore> i'v got a via chipset with audio and an usb andio devices
<tore> and i dont know how to switch them as standard audio device...
<geneo93> the audio expert is not here
<tore> humm..
<tore> ok
<thompa> chavo: i found httrack or webhttrack to copy websites
<geneo93> look for crimsun later
<tore> ok, many tanks geneo93
<geneo93> yw
<geneo93> Happy Fathers Day to all you fathers
<CaBlGuY> !google earth
<ubotu> somebody said google earth was http://earth.google.com/ and to download http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> anyone else got google earth on there install?
<Leqtic> erhm
<Leqtic> can anyone help me
<Leqtic> can anyone help me, christ, erhm
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<Leqtic> It looks like i got an application up and running (kismet) but I cant see it anywhere
<CaBlGuY> what seems to b the problem...
<Leqtic> does linux has a task list like Winxp?
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm no
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<Leqtic> I can hear the applikation beep in the background  (probarly cuz I didnt shut it down correctly before restart)
<CaBlGuY> have you logged out and logged back in?
<chavo> Leqtic, kismet is command line app
<Leqtic> CaBlGuY:  I have restarted
<chavo> also hit ctrl-esc for taskmanager
<Leqtic> chavo:  Yeh, but I can hear the beeping in the backjground
<CaBlGuY> ok, and have you done the upgrade and update?
<chavo> you can also kill from the command line -> killall kismet
<Leqtic> thanks chavo =)
<CaBlGuY> Leqtic: u may have to install the latest version of kismet also...
<CaBlGuY> chavo: know anything about google earth on here?
<chavo> CaBlGuY, I have it installed sure
<CaBlGuY> did u have buoild a package for it?
<chavo> no I used the installer
<CaBlGuY> ok, so Im gettin it form the site now..  it's a .bin file..
<CaBlGuY> what installer did u use?
<chavo> yeah just run -> sudo sh google....bin --nochown
<chavo> the file is an installer
<CaBlGuY> ahhh  ok. col..
<CaBlGuY> on the command line then..
<chavo> yes
<CaBlGuY> and what is sh?
<CaBlGuY> I'm still learnikn all the Linux commands n stuff.  :p
<chavo> sh is the shell, it's actually a link to /bin/bash
<CaBlGuY> ahh  ok..
<chavo> the installer is a bash script and you're telling bash to run it
<CaBlGuY> and what does the --nochown do?
<geneo93> not to change ownership
<chavo> that way all users can run it, I don't know why google set the installer up like that
<CaBlGuY> ok cool..
<CaBlGuY> im workin on it now..
<CaBlGuY> cool..  all installed...
<CaBlGuY> thanks chavo.. ;)
<CaBlGuY> ummm  where is it installed at?  I'm not seein it on the menu anywhere..
<chavo> CaBlGuY, I don't think it makes a menu item
<geneo93> start it from terminal
<geneo93> or find the bin file and add it to menu
<CaBlGuY> ok, and it would be just google earth form term right?
<chavo> googleearth
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<chavo> CaBlGuY, cp /usr/local/google-earth/googleearth.desktop ~/desktop <- that will put an icon on your desktop
<chavo> make that ~/Dsktop
<chavo> ~/Desktop
<umberleigh> can someone help, i think i've just seriously hosed my system trying to enable dma in dapper :s
<chavo> <-bad typer
<CaBlGuY> hehe  ok,
<umberleigh> it now won't recognise my hard disk, and just f
<umberleigh> ..inds /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1, sda2 etc when i boot from a live cd
<chavo> umberleigh, what were you doing?
<umberleigh> trying to enable dma (which in hindsight was a stupid idea now i've realised it was already enabled in dapper)
<umberleigh> added the lines /dev/hda { dma = on } and /dev/hdc { dma = on } in /etc/hdparm.conf, then rebooted. i managed to log in okay, but then my system locked up after about 30secs and i had to do a hard reset
<umberleigh> then i couldn't boot at all, and i can't access the bios configuration too, for some reason.
<umberleigh> it's not recognising an
<Kristophe> whowhowhoooo wait a minute google earth is now on linux??? Hiyaaaa! (sorry but I feel better now :-)
<umberleigh> ..y system disk, and booting from a knoppix cd only recognises /dev/sda, my partitions are on /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc
<umberleigh> :s
<geneo93> so did you use hdparm on partition or disk
<umberleigh> sudo hdparm /dev/hda, and the same for /dev/hdc
<icheyne> has anyone else reported Kubuntu freezing just before loading up KDE?
<geneo93> thats not how it done
<h3sp4wn> icheyne: With the stock ubuntu kernel ?
<icheyne> I think so
<icheyne> I just installed it
<icheyne> did an apt-get upgrade
<umberleigh> geneo93: they're the only hdparm commands i issued before rebooting
<icheyne> and rebooted but it would not start
<h3sp4wn> try rebooting with the old kernel (2.6.15-23 - press escape as soon as it gets past the bios)
<h3sp4wn> and select that from the grub list
<icheyne> oh ok
<icheyne> I'll try that thanks
<icheyne> hang on
<geneo93> umberleigh:  hdparm -d /dev/sda
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: it freezes with the old kernel too
<umberleigh> when i boot the machine up it either hangs at the post before checking disks and memory, or gets past that, skips the part where it would usually check for my sata disk (the one that's not being recognised anymore) and goes straight to an error message along the lines of 'no system disk/bootable disk'
<geneo93> then the video driver is messed up
<umberleigh> great :(
<umberleigh> what can i do about it?
<geneo93> do a low level format
<umberleigh> ARG
<umberleigh> aren't there any alternatives?
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: I think I found the problem!
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197229&highlight=kubuntu+boot+problem
<geneo93> umberleigh:  you maybe beable to use testdisk to recover boot sector
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: I'll try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<icheyne> h3sp4wn: in recovery mode
<h3sp4wn> icheyne: Sounds like a good idea
<umberleigh> i can't even get it to pass the post atm, it's locking up everytime
<geneo93> turn off the power for 60 seconds
<rexykik> please tell me how to change my kubuntu to single user so I do not have to log in everytime I boot. Also, is there a way to automatically execute a command after logging in (after KDE loads)
<rexykik> ?
<rexykik> i am using kdm
<geneo93> yes system settings login manager
<geneo93> admin mode
<rexykik> ah
<rexykik> found it
<rexykik> thank you
<rexykik> have any idea about the command execution?
<chavo> rexykik, go to ~/.kde/Autostart you can put links, scripts or .desktop files
<geneo93> what are you trying to run
<rexykik> a program called synergy
<rexykik> it is just a command
<geneo93> oic
<rexykik> it allows me to use dual heads over multiple computers
<chavo> rexykik, I use synergy too, I just have a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<rexykik> ah
<rexykik> do i need to make a directory for it?
<rexykik> or just stick in a script?
<cox377> does anyone here run azureus on there kubuntu?
<geneo93> cox377:  i am
<jme__> i did
<chavo> are you running the server or client?
<rexykik> i've been trying to get it to run, but I haven't been able to get JRE installed
<cox377> do i have any probs
<rexykik> client
<cox377> it seems to crash when ever i load it
<cox377> on both my kubuntu machines
<chavo> then you need a script,
<geneo93> you need to configure java
<rexykik> just synergyc <server> &
<cox377> how do i go about doing that geneo?
<rexykik> ?
<poimen> I went to watch tokyo drift, the best racing movie ever
<geneo93> cant remember
<chavo> well yeah and !#/bin/bash, on first line
<geneo93> and its not in my bash history
<chavo> then chmod +x
<cox377> all that happens, everytime i launch it it brings up  a warning
<soulrider> hi
<cox377> "azureus did not shut down tidly
<soulrider> im trying kubuntu for the first time!
<rexykik> alright
<rexykik> going to test
<chx> hi. anyone using ktorrent here? i tried to google but could not find the info -- how could I restrict ktorrent to connect to only a range of IP addresses?
<rexykik> weird
<rexykik> when it runs the script it just opens it in kate
<jme__> cox377: try to close it manually
<rexykik> i wrote it with vi
<rexykik> any ideas?
<geneo93> hehe
<soulrider> uhm guys, im trying to install Opera, but i dont know how to :P
<geneo93> apt-get install opera
<soulrider> and where do i do that? :-/
<soulrider> i downlaoded a.deb file to ym desktop
<soulrider> i right clicked it and then hit install
<soulrider> but i get some errors
<geneo93> in terminal but you need to use sudo before that line
<soulrider> err, this is my first time trying linux... so i dont really knwo what youre talking about :P
<MetaMorfoziS> soulrider opera has some problems in ubuntu for me all machines that i managed
<MetaMorfoziS> so i guess you to use firefox or konqueror
<MetaMorfoziS> at the first time
<soulrider> oh .
<soulrider> im gonna miss opera :P
<MetaMorfoziS> for me it said: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) needed
<MetaMorfoziS> but it not installable
<soulrider> yes, i think i got some errors like that
<MetaMorfoziS> soulridr try: open Konsole and type: sudo dpkg -i /your/oprea/deb
<soulrider> by the way, when i wanna downlaod a program what is it that i wanna get? because i dont know how to compile
<geneo93> you need to enable all the repositories
<soulrider> is it the bianries thaty will install without problems?
<MetaMorfoziS> and you get's something same like this:D
<h3sp4wn> You can either use the developer snapshot of opera
<h3sp4wn> or take the deb appart and remove the xlib dependancy (it will still work
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i remove the xlib ?
<MetaMorfoziS> dependeancy
<cox377> so no one knows how to get azureus up and running properly on Kubuntu?
<geneo93> !java
<MetaMorfoziS> cox where you are
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<MetaMorfoziS> have you java and the azuereus tarball?
<geneo93> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<cox377> I install azureus via the getapt
<MetaMorfoziS> ? it's in repos?
<cox377> aptget**
<cox377> yeh
<soulrider> ill play around a bit mroe with linux adn then go back to win for the day :P
<MetaMorfoziS> hm... i guess download tarball from azureus.sf.net
<geneo93>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<soulrider> oh by the way
<soulrider> im usiong the live CD
<MetaMorfoziS> and java -jar ./azureus in the extracted azureus's folder
<soulrider> where does it save everything that id ownlaod and intsall ?
<soulrider> or is it gone after i reboot?
<geneo93> soulrider:  to your home dir or where ever you choose
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ dunno, i think the best way is thee text install i have some problem with live, but the text mode worked fine
<cox377> geneo93: i'm assuming that was meant for me "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<geneo93> yes and pick 3 for choice
<soulrider> geneo93: where is my home dir set or where can i set it ?
<TheFuzzball> hello, I get the following error message: root@ringo:~# sudo mount /dev/sda1
<TheFuzzball> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<TheFuzzball>        missing codepage or other error
<TheFuzzball>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<TheFuzzball>        dmesg | tail  or so
<TheFuzzball> can anyone help?
<cox377> geneo93: there are only two options available?
<cox377>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<cox377> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<geneo93> so you dont have sun jave then
<geneo93> cox377:  look here !java
<cox377> ok, do u know what the apt-get is for that?
<geneo93> you have multiverse enabled
<Dinofly> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<cox377> cheers
<cox377> getting it now
<rexykik> have any idea why a script i wrote would open in kate (gui text editor) rather than running?
<geneo93> then run the conf script again
<rexykik> i have !#/bin/bash at the beginning...
<Dinofly> is it executable rexykik ?
<rexykik> yes it is
<MetaMorfoziS> because you not set the "x" (rexecutable) parameters
<MetaMorfoziS> chmod +x ./yourfile
<MetaMorfoziS> try: sh ./yourfile
<ninHer> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<rexykik> works
<Tomaz> hey, people.
<rexykik> weird
<rexykik> still opening it in kate
<Tomaz> how do i get a new language pack for the entire kubuntu? when i installed the system, i was out of web, and now the system is in english, and i need it to be in portuguese brazilian
<rexykik> it is in Autostart
<rexykik> sh ./myfile works
<geneo93> check its properties
<slow-motion> re
<rexykik> i set it 777
<Tomaz> someone here knows how i download a languagem pack for the entire kubuntu?
<snikker> where is xmatrix screen saver under dapper?
<rexykik> i'm a dapper dan man
<chavo> rexykik, should be #!/bin/bash on the first line
<chavo> not !#
<Dinofly> Tomaz: for french i type
<Dinofly> sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<Tomaz> hum.... i didn't find the language-pack-pt-br here
<Dinofly> then probably sudo apt-get install language-support-pt
<rexykik> thanks for the help
<rexykik> got it working
<geneo93> typo
<rexykik> had to change it to .sh
<chavo> rexykik, the first line is wrong
<rexykik> huh
<rexykik> still works
<rexykik> oddly enough
<chavo> should be #!/bin/bash, I told you backwards
<geneo93> well he bypassed the first line now
<rexykik> yeah
<rexykik> oh well
<rexykik> thanks anyways
<rexykik> got it all worked out
<chavo> well as long as it works
<rexykik> yups
<rexykik> i fixed it anyways
<rexykik> but still
<MetaMorfoziS> )
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Tomaz> dinofly, i got this error when apt-get install language-support-pt
<Tomaz> Error: 'pt' is not a supported language or locale
<Dinofly> sorry i can't help you more, it works for french so i didn't encounter this error
<geneo93> Tomaz:  try language-pack-kde-pt-base
<geneo93> then language-pack-kde-pt
<Karlos> http://experts.microsoft.fr/
<Tomaz> tanks dude =D
<MetaMorfoziS> hohohoho:))
<geneo93> np
<MetaMorfoziS> Karlos: cool:)
<Chameleon22> can somebody tell me (link perhaps) how to read status information returned by dpkg --list, the rc, ii, pi, ... that stuff
<Karlos> my pleasure LOL
<snikker> i'm unable to find xmatrix screen saver for dapper...
<rexykik> i added the multiverse and universe repositories, but for some reason sun-java5-jre still isn't showing up after doing an update. any ideas?
<rexykik> should i just do the fakeroot workaround?
<Karlos> already tryed with source-o-matic ?
<rexykik> source-o-matic?
<geneo93> yeah it tell you repos you what
<rexykik> is it command line or?
<Karlos> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic Sources.list generator
<rexykik> thx
<geneo93> be nice if someone wrote a scritp for it
<steveire> I think I read a tutorial before on how to install giFT. Anyone any idea where I might have found it? I checked the wiki already, and asked ubotu
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install gift
<geneo93> !gift
<ubotu> geneo93: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<geneo93> ubotu:  have another beer
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, geneo93
<steveire> Yeah sure I'll just go for it with common sense. There's some configuation script I'll have a look at...
<cox377> does anyone have any idea to share a drive to both linux and windows systems
<cox377> it seems i can only share to windows and i cant select the NFS option
<root_> ciao
<root_> sono uno nuovo di kubuntu
<jme__> if nfs doesnt work, you may try 'samba'
<jme__> root_: this is english speaking here, is there a #kubuntu-it ?
<jme__> root_: i just checked, there is a #kubuntu-it with 45 people on it
<jme__> all speaking italian :)
<geneo93> you sure its not french
<geneo93> ha
<cox377> jme_: basically, i've got the point where i've got the windows boxes talking to the linux boxes and visa versa
<cox377> but the linux wont speak to the link
<cox377> i can see the intial share folders but it just says
<cox377> "xyz folder does not exist"
<jme__> cox377: sorry cant help you with that
<cox377> and when i check the share options NFS has a big red X next to it
<cox377> :s
<jvin248> Hi.  I'm running LTSP on Kubuntu Dapper (& Breezy).  None of my 'non-prime' users are able to log in at the client screen (the client does the login screen-X-login screen cycle).  The server prime user can log in and fully operate from both the server & client. Any suggestions on where I should look/test/experiment with to get secondary accounts to log in (I created the secondary accounts under "System Settings/Users & Groups")? Th
<SeanTater> jvin248: okay -- what do you mean by prime- and non-prime?
<SeanTater> jvin248: root versus everyone else?
<SeanTater> jvin248: Then again -- I have no idea what LTSP is
<h3sp4wn> jvin248: #edubuntu knows most about ltsp
<cox377> is there a specific room for networking?
<h3sp4wn> What do you need to know about networking ?
<michel> i would like to know if gcc is automaticly installed with kubuntu 6.06?
<geneo93> no
<michel> what should i do to install it?
<geneo93> michel:  build-essential
<geneo93> sudo apt-get build-essential
<michel> thank you
<michel> but firefox is onboard?
<geneo93> no not by default
<michel> hmm
<geneo93> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<michel> sudo apt-get mozilla-firefox?
<michel> hehe
<geneo93> damn install
<michel> ok thx
<geneo93> fingers are faster then brain
<kumamako> hi folks. i have trouble starting kubuntu. i think its because i have 2 vga cards but using on windows just fine. anyone got any ideas how can i settle this thing?
<geneo93> kumamako:  you can blacklist one
<kumamako> how do i blacklist one?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> can someone help me find my hard drives? :-/
<geneo93> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ubuntu> and how do i mount my NTFS partitions?
<vito> hey
<geneo93> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<vito> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<vito> what is the package that i need to install to remove this error?
<steveire> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<kumamako> geneo93: sorry but am a really a linux newbie. im running kubuntu now on the live cd i think. this live cd worked because i unpluged the first agp card. now i think its utilizing the on board vga as when i got 2 together, the startup hangs. so what are the exact things i should do that blacklisting thingy?
<steveire> I can't find skype in seveas repositories
<h3sp4wn> kumamako: Just disable the onboard vga in the bios if you don't use 2 monitors
<monkey__> if someone had to say the most valuable skills that you could have with a computer what would they be>
<geneo93> good at nothing but wasting time here
<kumamako> h3sp4wn: but i would want to use 2 monitor. i came across this program called xinerama which can utilize dual monitor. the problem is, i cant even install now.
<steveire> Do I have to get skype from skype.com or something?
<psykodelike> use adept
<h3sp4wn> kumamako: Even with text based installer ?
<psykodelike> apt-get skype
<kumamako> h3sp4wn: yup. it hangs.
<kumamako> it says something like kernel panic
<sukh> kubuntu is so slow, why does it run stuff like rsync,etc by default
<psykodelike> man the new kubuntu is awesome
<geneo93> kumamako:  what card you have
<steveire> no skype package
<kumamako> 1 on board vga (on windows its called intel extreme), and a 64mb geforce mx
<geneo93> have you installed nvidia-glx
<angasule> where can I see a list of the packages in dapper drake? specifically I want to check if qt 4.1 and corresponding pyqt version are available (I haven't yet switched to dapper drake)
<kumamako> nvidia-glx? where should i install that? on this live cd?
<geneo93> qt4.1 no
<steveire> I can't find it on seveas either
<angasule> just qt4.0? I could really use the svg stuff :/ how about pyqt4.x?
<geneo93> kumamako:  no live cd wont work
<geneo93> angasule:  leme looksee
<kumamako> geneo93: so what should i do exactly now?
<angasule> thanks geneo93
<omeow> Is there a way to stop Kubuntu from playing my microphone over the main soundsystem, but still let it record stuff?
<geneo93> well if you have onboard disabled try reboot
<omeow> It's rather annoying hearing myself amplified like this.
<geneo93> or try vesa at boot
<kumamako> after dat?
<geneo93> angasule:  no
<billytwowilly> anyone have a howto for getting xgl/compiz working with kubuntu?
<geneo93> angasule:  this is heavilly python based system
<angasule> geneo93: I don't understand, isn't that a reason in favour of pyqt4?
<geneo93> well qt 4 isnt used to do this release
<angasule> oh, yes, I understand that, your comment about this being a python based system confused me, that's all
<geneo93> angasule:  3.3.6 is used by default
<angasule> thanks geneo93 :)
<Phoenix92x> hi, Im running dapper on a latitude D610 and having no end of troubles with a process called gam_server ALWAYS eating up at least 20% of my CPU, what can I do about this?
<geneo93> just has qt4 designer and limquist
<kumamako> geneo93: so if i disable the onboard vga, i just install kubuntu first and activate back onboard vga for use wit xinerama. everything should work out fine right? it wont try to probe and hang the system like usual right?
<ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<steveire> skype?
<sukh> how can i speed up kubuntu
<geneo93> kumamako:  that should work
<geneo93> bbiab
<h3sp4wn> sukh: You could try using the ck kernel patches
<Phoenix92x> the problem with gam_server eating up the CPU for no reason is made especially bad by the fact that this is a laptop and I kind of /like/ my battery life
<geneo93> Phoenix92x:  maybe you can turn it off in system settings services
<Phoenix92x> geneo93: fabulous idea, I should have thought of it
<geneo93> its not in my list
<winbond> hello hello hello
<winbond> how can i enter command mode before the xserver loads without running the recover mode???
<JavaByte> alt F2 possibly
<JavaByte> or is it Ctrl + Alt + F2
<JavaByte> something like that
<DrBair> has anyone else had issues with arK refusing to do random things
<winbond> thanks java . ill try this out
<steveire> packages are not being upgraded by aptitude. anyone know why?
<steveire> It says there are two packages upgradable, but it doesn't upgrade them
<jvin248> SeanTater: I used the term "prime" as the first user account created during OS installation (I'm sure there is an official title that I missed).  LTSP is "linux terminal server project" and is used for a client-server network (use a "new" desktop as the server and run many old cheap clients like Pentium Is & IIs around the house/business as client workstations for input and display only)...  found the problem - the secondary users 
<jvin248>  which works on server but LTSP clients can't handle the routine.  After logging in new users on the server and changing password then the new user can login at the clients ok.
<mindspit> Hallo!  in order to use Skype in kubuntu is it better to install OSS than ALSA as a sound server ?
<thompa> my screen is locking uo in opengl somewhat after upgrade
<mindspit> Hello! in order to use Skype in kubuntu is it better to install OSS than ALSA as a sound server ? can ypu answer me ?
<thompa> hod do i reconfigure xorg?
<thompa> nvidia is there, the driver, but framerate has lost
<Official_C> anyone here have the book: "A practical guide to Linux" by Mark Sobell
<SeanTater> thompa: sure you have the proprietary driver?
<SeanTater> Official_C: Nope -- not me
<Official_C> ever hear of it
<Official_C> >
<Official_C> ?
<thompa> since some upgrade nvidia is not working
<SeanTater> Official_C: nope-- never heard of it
<Official_C> do you have any Linux books
<thompa> i just did nvidia-glx some weeks ago, all was fine till today
<SeanTater> thompa: okay -- if you want to reconfigure xorg, do the following
<SeanTater> Official_C: Nope -- never have, but I've learnt quit a bit otherwise
<thompa> i never had nvidia logo but it worked before
<mindspit> we must get a life!
<FisherP> geneo93 goodmorning.... sounds like someone else hase problems with nvidia
<SeanTater> thompa: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thompa> thanks
<SeanTater> mindspit: ALSA is probably better
<Official_C> SeanTater: do you read guides at the Linux Documentation Project website?
<SeanTater> Official_C: I just noticed it existed about a week ago -- needless to say -- no
<Official_C> oh
<SeanTater> Official_C: what to know how I learned?
<Official_C> how
<Official_C> just by using it?
<SeanTater> Official_C: Make another partition or find another computer, and install linux on it
<Official_C> i am using linux right now
<Official_C> i already know the basics
<Official_C> im looking to take the next step
<SeanTater> Official_C: Then you play  until you figure everything out
<steveire> how do I find a file called foo if I don't know where it is? find foo?
<MetaMorfoziS> whereis foo
<SeanTater> Official_C: Start with BASH -- the Python
<MetaMorfoziS> or locate foo
<SeanTater> Official_C: Set up a web server just becasuee you want to know how..
<MetaMorfoziS> or install krusader [twin panel filemanager like totelcmdr]  and it can find from gui...
<Official_C> SeanTater: yes, i have been, but i dont believe it is posible to learn EVERYTHING without some documentation/tutorials
<MetaMorfoziS> or, midnightcommander [mc]  [Escape]  + [?] 
<steveire> it's not a binary. It's just a text file, and might be on my fat partition somewhere i think
<gil> i need some help with my screensavers
<steveire> Can't find it though
<steveire> find foo doesn't find anything
<gil> somne of the opengl ones only run at 1/3 of the screen
<gil> any help?
<MetaMorfoziS> alt enter?
<SeanTater> Official_C: I read the BASH and Python manuals
<SeanTater> Official_C: look through gnu.org and docs.python.org
<SeanTater> Official_C: I think I will learn some sql, perhaps from w3schools.com
<gil> help with open GL anyone?
<h3sp4wn> SeanTater: programming perl and advanced perl are the only two books on scripting type stuff you need
<Official_C> SeanTater: do you run a server?
<JavaByte> whats the install path to install Flash into konquerer
<Kyral> SeanTater: MySQL In A NutShell from OReilly is all you need for SQL :P
<gil> ok....
<gil> will anyone tell my what the open Gl Lib /headers are?
<gil> which should be installed???!!
<Kyral> GLUT?
<gil> ok
<JavaByte> nah GLUT's an extension to open GL
<Official_C> anyone here run a server of any type?
<Kyral> What do I know, I'm a SysAdmin :P
<Kyral> Official_C: thats a BIG definition
<Kyral> but yes I do
<Kyral> I assume you mean like LAMP
<Kyral> or MailServs
<Official_C> do you have a regular subscription to your ISP?
<JavaByte> well it is - thats all - i mean it's not open GL - it's open GL + extras
<Kyral> "regular subscription"
<Kyral> wtf is that?
<Official_C> are you allowed to run a server with a basic ISP subscription?
<Kyral> I run it from college :D
<Kyral> ;P
<Official_C> Kyral: what i mean by regular subscription is an average amount of bandwidth
<JavaByte> in fact it runs ontop of the openGL lib - so it's an extension like i said !!
<Kyral> I have no idea, I never tried to run it from home
<Official_C> the type of subsciption a normal client user would get
<Kyral> I assume that if you don't generate too much traffic they won't notice...most ISPs documentation on that kinda thing is shit
<gil> ok well...what is the openGL lib that  i should install
<gil> ?
<Official_C> oh ok
<JavaByte> gil: should be as simple as typing openGL into adept
<Kyral> or intended to drive you to "business" class shit
<Kyral> with stupider support
* Kyral has a low opinion of ISPs if you cannot tell
<gil> ok
<Official_C> kyral: indeed i can
<Kyral> "We will give you a static IP!" Idiots they KNOW that if you don't yank the cable modem from the wall your IP remains the same
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: You can get high quality hosting you just have to be willing to pay decent money for it
<Kyral> Hosting?
<Kyral> Dude I run my own server
<Official_C> to some people id imagine it is worth it
<h3sp4wn> Co location
<Kyral> I just need the pipe to the Net!
<Kyral> and I'm trying to find out how I can do it myself too :P
<Official_C> Kyral:  pipe to the net??
<Kyral> Yah
<Official_C> Kyral: what do you mean?
<DoctorMO> hey all
<rdt> Kyral, are you on a cable modem?
<Kyral> my reasoning is "What makes ISPs so special that they get to control Net access? What do they do that we can't"
<Kyral> at home yes
<DoctorMO> what dll do I need to install to enable real media playback in totem?
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Its useful for someone else to be monitoring the server other than yourself
<Kyral> h3sp4wn: no it wouldn't
<h3sp4wn> Kyral: Are you awake 24/7 ?
<Kyral> 1) I run Xen
<Official_C> kyral: they are what make it possible to connect to larger nodes
<jme__> DoctorMO: google for 'ubuntu restricted format' you will get a page explaining it
<Kyral> Official_C: Node? You mean DNS
<Kyral> h3sp4wn: luckly my server doesn't need to be
<rdt> Kyral, most ISP's have an ISP that they get service from (unless they are 'Tier 0')
<DoctorMO> jme__: I've read it, wha do you want me to understand?
<jme__> DoctorMO: the solution to your problem :)
<Kyral> and even if it does go down in the middle of the night, I'll bring it up in the morning
<jme__> Kyral: what it your issue ?
* jme__ is just curious to understand the current thread :)
<DoctorMO> jme__: it talks about installing gstream ugly formats, done... no real media playback
<Kyral> jme__: huh?
<Official_C> Kyral: doesnt it go to larger and larger nodes?
<Kyral> Official_C: define "node"
<jme__> Kyral: ok let me rephrase, what are you talking about :)
<jme__> DoctorMO: so i dunno
<Kyral> jme__: I dunno...I was helping then got into a rant about how stupid and profit driven corporate America is
<Official_C> i guess kind of like a relay...since if you are sending data across the world, at some point, a satellite would have to be used
<jme__> Kyral: ah ok :)
<Official_C> please forgive me if i sound ignorant, i dont know too much on the subject
<Official_C> thats why i'm asking
<JavaByte> gil: i've just had a look and i can't figure it either - there is not OpenGL1.5 lib no OpenGL2 lib and no GLX lib only GLUT and other extensions - i guess therefore that i was wrong and you do need GLUT though that is in fact OpenGL Utility Toolkit which is not OpenGL or a library!!!
<jme__> Official_C: sattelit doesnt have to be used. in fact this is avoidded when possible
<Kyral> Its just that it seems like most ISP websites are designed for the masses, aka idiots (apology if I offend)
<Official_C> they use underwater lines?
<Kyral> with NO way for people who want streight tech answers to find it
<jme__> Official_C: satellite communication have 'high latency' which make them unsuitable for common internet use
<jme__> Official_C: ye
<jme__> s
<macd> thats b/c ISP's dont give you the answrs you need, technicly, remember most ISP users are end users.
<Kyral> hehe don't get me started on end users
<Official_C> jme: yeah i figured there would probably be a latency issue with satellites,thats why i was kinda curious
<macd> without end users wed all be out of work.
<Kyral> They hire you because you know more about the situation than they do
<Kyral> then they try to act like they know more
<macd> thats what management does.
<macd> welcome to the real world :P
<Official_C> its just crazy when you think there are lines running sompletely across the atlantic ocean
<Kyral> yah the real world bites
<Kyral> I'll be over here in GNU Land :D
<macd> Official_C: where else would you have them :P
<jme__> Official_C: well satellite seem even more crazy :)
<Kyral> TCP/IP by Pigeon
<Official_C> i guess its just the "physical" aspect of the cables
<macd> microwave links are fairly fast with low latency, its these silly hughes systems for soho internet that have no QoS
<Official_C> macd: i just felt a breeze over my head
<macd> yeah sometimes that happens
<Kyral> Corporate America has to understand
<Official_C> lol
<Kyral> that they cannot control the Net
<Kyral> its OUR playground
<nnn0> oh they can ;)
<macd> corporate america paved the way to the internet
<Kyral> they try
<macd> and built it
<Kyral> macd: not true
<nnn0> don't underestimate the power of the dark side
<jme__> well they can control and they try
<macd> they can and DO control it
<Kyral> the Internet as we know it was started by the Department Of Defense
<Official_C> i think they need to control the net to some extent
<jme__> 'net neutrality' fight happening just now is part of it
<Kyral> jme__: I know
<Official_C> standards need to be upheld
<Official_C> or the net would be chaos
<Kyral> jme__: I emailed my Senators
<Kyral> Official_C: Thats what the W3C is for
<macd> and until someone comes up with billions of dollars to kay your own infrastructure and long haul lines, guess what, they WILL control it
<Kyral> The ancient ARPANet
<jme__> Kyral: good :) ask people to put net neutrality picture on their blog :)
<macd> Kyral: w3c has nothing todo with the net, other than WEB standards
<FisherP> may i point out that if the DOD were to get thier hands back on the net, things would be tighter controlled --- security reasons
<Official_C> Kyral: i dont think i comrehend excatly what you are proposing people should be able to do
<Kyral> jme__: I got one better, I got an email back from Senator Clinton (not one of the generic responses)
<macd> the DoD has thier own network.
<nnn0> they don't want "control" as in "do what ever you want", they only want to know what everyone is doing - it's like the cell phone, it's the biggest intelligence coup ever, everyone bugging themselves now ;)
<Official_C> please describe exactly what kind of control you mean
<jme__> Kyral: nice :)
<Kyral> jme__: even better, she's on our side in the Net Neutrality war :D
<FisherP> terrorism etc
<jme__> Kyral: vote for her :)
<FisherP> you wouldn't bew able to say bomb without some team smashing in doors
<linuxmonkey> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Kyral> Official_C: the war for Net Neutrality is basically some bozo in Congress proposed letting ISPs charge more for accessing other sites and whatnot
<Official_C> shut up ubotu
<Official_C> Kyral: charging more for accessing which sites??
<Official_C> what kind of sites
* jme__ is a p2p dev, so i am 'culprit' and risk 3years of jails
<FisherP> tt4n
<Kyral> macd: I meant in that the W3C maintains the standards for HTML and whatnot. Even Microsoft has realized that they shouldn't try to pull Embrace, Extend, Estinguish
<Kyral> Official_C: Whatever they wise
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> wish even
* jme__ likes the 'dark side' :)
<Kyral> like oh...COMPETITORS sites
<Official_C> Kyral: that is the biggest mound of BS i've eveer heard
<macd> Official_C: its true though.
<macd> VOIP paved the way for this.
<Kyral> http://www.savetheinternet.com/
<Official_C> yeah, im not sayin hes lying or anything
* nnn0 strangles jme__ before it's too late
<nixternal> !offtopic
<Official_C> just saying its BS
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<macd> it was only matter of time the carriers were going to realize people were saving more off thier broadband than they were paying
* macd gets back on topic.
<Official_C> what reason do they give to be able to charge more for access to  certain sites?
<Official_C> i dont get it
<nnn0> money ;)
<Kyral> You can't stop this offtopic now :P
<nnn0> hehe
<h3sp4wn> Baseband is alot than broadband if you can set it up (does kubuntu support baseband modems ?)
<macd> they dont need a reason, they own the network infrastructure
<h3sp4wn> alot better sorry
<jme__> Official_C: simple, people not paying them will have poor service, people paying them will have good service
<Kyral> C'Mon this is a good discussion for once
<Kyral> let us keep it going
<linuxmonkey> Please move you discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jme__> yep and this is usefull and kinda related
<nnn0> Hail Profit
<Kyral> linuxmonkey: bah :P
<nixternal> keep it going in another channel please. as this channel is logged and used to create support information. thank you
<Kyral> oy...
<jme__> ubuntu is defending the people to set them free from the big corporation
<mindspit> is there a place with a very good manual on installing ubuntu and use it a ......... we bhosting solution ?
<Official_C> jme: that could go on forever though
<jme__> net neutrality has the same goal
<Official_C> jme: prices would just snowball
<Kyral> mindspit: www.howtoforge.net, search for "The Perfect Setup"
<Official_C> under that reasoning
<nixternal> mindspit: you can check out http://help.ubuntu.com but I have seen many articles at howtoforge ;)
<nixternal> thx Kyral
<Kyral> HowtoForge OWNS :D
<nixternal> howtoforge has great Ubuntu server articles
<jme__> Official_C: yep and they do reason it :) and see huge profit potential :)
<mindspit> thanks guys!
<nnn0> mindspit, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<mindspit> for ubuntu_5.10 ... for 6.60 ?
<Kyral> And even if they did get their way
<h3sp4wn> mindspit: What sort of connection do you have ? you need at least SDSL to even think about hosting
<Kyral> they forget that Hackers created the Net. We can make anotherone if we have to :P
<Official_C> jme: correct me if im wrong (which i probably am) but are ISP's basically saying that they are tired of the communistic method of internet providing thats been going on?
<nnn0> Kyral, :D
<Kyral> *twitch* communist?
<jme__> Official_C: not in this way but yes. they want to do more money
<mindspit> that's true but we are greeks! :( and i just want ot learn how to administer a machine so i 'll get two or three dyndns.org accounts and go deep into apache!
<Kyral> To qoute Bruce Parens
<nnn0> most isp rent their lines
<jme__> Official_C: obviously they dont realize this will kill the net too :)
<Kyral> "Karl Marx did not invent 'helping your neighbor'"
<nnn0> only a few players own the cables
<Official_C> jme: yeah, it is unbelievably stupid...
<Kyral> The Internet is, dare I say, the last true bastion of Freedom of Speech and Opinion
<jme__> surprisingly the only way to save the net neutrality is to make it more profitable for the whole :)
<nnn0> agree
<Official_C> so what is Hilary Clinton trying to do?
<linuxmonkey> ok please move your off topic (this is a support channel) to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Kyral> Oh Clinton agreed with us :D
<Official_C> jme: how would you do that?
<nnn0> politicians are whores
<Kyral> She just happened to be my senator and I emailed her with the issue (First time I actually bitched to a politican about something :D)
<jme__> Official_C: well dunno :)
<linuxmonkey> nnn0: watch the language
<nnn0> well they are !
<Kyral> I dispise Politics as much as the next guy
<Kyral> but Senator Clinton earned my respect
<Kyral> by siding with us
<Kyral> MARCH ON WASHINGTON!!! :P
<Official_C> hmm, this has been an interesting convo..but i gotta go eat...thx for the info
<Official_C> peace
<nnn0> they have no vision at all, just a big load of bull****
<ru> whats the easiest way to upgrade to dapper from breezy using kubuntu?
<Kyral> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Riddell-awa> Kyral: please stay on topic
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks kyral :)
<nixternal> Hey guys, I totally respect your rights to free speach, and I totally agree with pretty much everything you are saying, but could you please move to #kubuntu-offtopic or another location. I hate to do this more then the next guy, but we try to keep this channel open for tech support
<ru> I just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kyral> Yah yah Riddell-awa
<Kyral> sorry boss :D
<ru> and my /proc/version = "ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1"
<ru> I take it I didnt upgrade?
<Kyral> that...means nothing
<Kyral> ru: do cat /etc/issue
<ru> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<ru> damn
<ru> thanks
<ru> what repo should I add in my apt sources.list?
<ru> And what command do I need to run to upgrade
<Kyral> ubotu tell ru about upgrade
<mindspit> how can i change  /etc/host to use a dyndns ip address and the known to me *.dyndns.org ????
<Kyral> huh?
<Kyral> You don't
<Kyral> the DNS system just points to you
<Kyral> you don't need to modify /etc/hosts
<mindspit> ok... :(
<mindspit> just to make it speed up when i call a local page!
<jme__> ah ok
<jme__> mindspit: just use 'localhost' and not the dyndns.org
<jme__> if i understand what you mean :)
<ru> downloading file 1 of 1397
<ru> lol!
<mindspit> thanks!
<jme__> well you have to start somewhere :)
<gilster> JavaByte: thanks
<gilster> much appreciated
<gilster> have to run
<gilster> adios
<mindspit> how can i store the ":syn on" in vi(m) when opening a new file ?
<jme__> mindspit: just a little advice, you will get better help by trying to express yourself more clearly
<gilster> thanls
<mindspit> how can i make vi to execute automaticly the ":syn on" (make markup/use colors of the file ) in vi(m) whenever i open a file in it?
<h3sp4wn> mindspit: You can do source /usr/share/vim/current/syntax/perl.vim or such lines in .vimrc
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/share/vim/vim64/syntax/perl.vim (it would be on kubuntu)
<beavis> after installing a mouse theme from .home , can i remove the .zip theme od do i have to keep it there ?
<nixternal> if you imported the theme beavis then yes you can remove it...if you want to be sure, just move it to another area first...if it doesn't break...then you can remove it
<beavis> nixternal: ok ty
<nixternal> np
<mindspit> i did a new file named /home/mindspit/.vimrc and added the following line ":syn on"  ... it works ! thanks again!
<mindspit> i love kubuntu :) !!! the only problem i cannot fix is my usb pc web camera named Qcam ... :(
<beavis> yeah kubuntu rocks
<BoD[] > Hi !
<beavis> my webcam works but its pretty bad compared to windows driver
<beavis> hi
<BoD[] > Hey does anybody know about the message "The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" when booting?
<BoD[] > I mean right after bootink
<BoD[] > g
<beavis> is your system overclocked?
<BoD[] > nop
<BoD[] > it seems to be a kde message
<beavis> dont know , im new to linux
<jme__> what would be a 'system protocol' ?
<BoD[] > good question
<jme__> is this the exact text displayed ?
<jme__> if so you can google for it
<jme__> and see what is popping up
<jme__> my advice would first to understand who generate this unclear message
<jme__> to me, this seems like a deamon which died
<bioticpro> Hello all, Im trying to setup ntpdate to connect to time server upon dialup net connection only, can anyone help with this?
<jme__> a deamon doing 'system protocol' :)
<jme__> ntpdate pool.ntp.org <- is the command to run
<jme__> then where to put it
<jme__> i dont have any kubuntu running now...
<BoD[] > i googled for it, only one answer wich was a bug entry :)
<jme__> but putting this line in /etc/ppp/ip-up
<BoD[] > with no fix of course
<jme__> or /etc/ppp/ip-up.local seem the way to go
<jme__> BoD[] :  :) who generated the message
<bioticpro> thx jme__ , will try that now
<BoD[] > jme__: no idea
<jme__> BoD[] : aahh this is a kio stuff
<jme__> for system:/
<BoD[] > ahh hrmm .. hmm?
<BoD[] >  :)
<BoD[] > </noclue>
<jme__> me neither :)
<[Evil] [Ernie] > anyone have any luck running winamp with wine on kubuntu?
<jme__> BoD[] : but now i know who generated the message and why it looks so vague :)
<bioticpro> jme__: how do I get around this? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 18 15:25:07 2006
<jme__> bioticpro: you reboot :)
<bioticpro> jme__: btw, I didn't have a ip-up.local, just ip-up and ip-up.d
<jme__> bioticpro: did ip-up worked ?
<beavis> i like my font size with konquerer to be Ctrl++ , how can i det that exact size to use as default?
<gilster> i have set up my GL properly and all and i still  have problems with my screensavers
<gilster> any help?
<beavis> did you install the video driver for you card?
<jme__> bioticpro: if it dont try putting 'ntpdate pool.ntp.org' in a file called say 'my_ntpdate' in ip-up.d
<gilster> its an onboard intel915
<jme__> beavis: there are some option for this in the preference setting. look to font. i dunno the exact menu
<bioticpro> jme__: ok, I will have to reboot first though, since I can't sudo right now
<jme__> bioticpro: ok.
<jme__> bioticpro: playing with 'touch' in /var/run/sudo/ may fix the sudo future date
<Chi> hello all
<gilster> do i need to install drivers for an intel915 onboard card
<Chi> I need help w/ my wifi card can any one help me out?
<gilster> hello?
<bioticpro> jme__: not sure what you mean...
<Chi> well my card doesn't work at all
<Chi> the light don't work on it & i can't get on the net w/ it
<jme__> bioticpro: in the /var/run/sudo directory, do you see a file or directory called 'bioticpro' or whatever is your username on kubuntu
<Chi> chi
<bioticpro> jme__: cd /var/run/sudo-bash: cd: /var/run/sudo: Permission denied
<jme__> ah yeah :)
<jme__> bioticpro: you need to be root for that :)
<jme__> bioticpro: ok so reboot it would be easier
<bioticpro> jme__: so looks like a reboot...
<slow-motion> n8
<bioticpro> jme__: I am remoting into someones dialup connected box, so reboot will loose connection, I'll just have to call them and have them reconnect
<gilster> ok let me rephrase..i have an intel 915 card that is picked up as i810 is this normal
<jme__> bioticpro: oh. so lets try something else
<gilster> yes...i am a noob
<jme__> bioticpro: do 'su -' press enter and then type your root password
<Chi> does any one know how to setup a dlink "DWL-G650M" wifi pcmcia card?
<jme__> bioticpro: i hope you already created a root password :)
<lime4x4> well my kubuntu box won't let be today..lol  I get the logon screen and type my password then i get a black screen and i'm brought back to the login screen
<bioticpro> jme__: won't that activate the root acount?  I have it currently disabled...
<jme__> bioticpro: if you do you can avoid the reboot/call yourfirend cycle
<bioticpro> jme__: thats cool, I'll just reboot, Ive had major problems using root before in kubuntu
<jme__> bioticpro: ah ok. no it would just use the root account. and wont work if it not already activated
<jme__> bioticpro: ok
<bioticpro> jme__: thx for the help, ttyl :)
<jme__> bioticpro: my pleasure
<jme__> going to game now
* jme__ associated game and kubuntu in his head because he uses kubuntu only to play tremulous :)
<lime4x4> any ideas where to start looking?
<jme__> lime4x4: nope but doesnt look good
<jme__> ok off
<h3sp4wn> 2.6.17 seems to not like the udev in dapper
<lime4x4> well i can log in thru console thou
#kubuntu 2007-06-11
<draik> main2: I'm restarting right now
<Sloik> zipper: kdesu
<xerosis> darksoul: kdesu for kde
<xerosis> oops, too slow
<Sloik> Heheh :P
<zipper> Sloik: ah yes, thanks. I never use the graphical sudo's
<AFaith> neah... it doesn't work at all
<FreeSurfer> Salut all
<main2> dA!! it rains so hard here
<AFaith> big thanks zipper & fdoving!
<zipper> AFaith: the code i gave you? Sure it does. You sure you're not doing something wrong?
<draik> main2: Logging in... cross your fingers....
<main2> feels like the drops are comming trough mywindow in a second
<AFaith> FreeSurfer: Romania ?
<main2> draik, i do :)
<FreeSurfer> ^^ french
<AFaith> zipper: maybe .. i don't know :P i'm to tired to think now :))
<FreeSurfer> why romania?
<AFaith> FreeSurfer: because salut means hello in Romanian ;)
<draik> main2: what does the "pci=assign-busses" command do?
<zipper> AFaith: no offence, but i think you are, cus' i tested it before pasting it.
<zipper> AFaith: doesnt it mean "hello" in french as well?
<draik> main2: :(
<FreeSurfer> in french hello mean "bonjour" ou "salut"
<main2> draik, from what i was reading, it looked like your system is using a yenta card bus
<zipper> ou?
<Karti> Hi, could someone tell me how to rename a folder and hide it in a command line? I have #mv Personal ./Personal but that does not work......any ideas..cheers
<FreeSurfer> or
<zipper> ah
<FreeSurfer> scuse me ^^ , in french "hello" mean "bonjour" or "salut"
<main2> draik, but from other things i read (google..), it seems to be an ALI based chipset
<zipper> FreeSurfer: no worries, i think i got it :).
<tyron> hi im having problems with my apt-get command can anyone help?
<main2> draik, http://www.google.nl/search?q=linux+n5150+cardbus&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<draik> main2: So what does that mean?
<zipper> tyron: just state your question
<main2> you see.. first result is yenta bla bla.. but let me search a bit further
<FreeSurfer> tyron give the error
<tyron> i get this error when try ti instrall something?
<zipper> DemonSamurai: no, you cannot. Ask inhere instead, there are more people to help you here
<tyron> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zipper> tyron: tried manually runnning "dpkg --configure -a" ?
<Graham> tyron: Guess what you do :)
<FreeSurfer> and when you enter dpkg --configure -a'?
<AFaith> no problem FreeSurfer! i've tought that i've finally met romanian people here :P
<prova> ls
<FreeSurfer> ok ok
<main2> draik,   40.579973]  Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:04.0 [103c:0014] 
<FreeSurfer> Hello all
<main2> you do have a yenta.............
<FreeSurfer> lol
<DemonSamurai> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Admiral_Chicago> AFaith: yes
<main2> draik, insert that netgear after using pci=assign-busses
<main2> then dmesg
<draik> main2: Right, but what does it mean from Yenta to ALI?
<main2> put it on pastebin.ca
<FreeSurfer> im sorry i'm very french
<main2> forget what i said about ALI, seems to be wrong info
<tyron> ok it worked this time
<zipper> FreeSurfer: how do one become _very_ french? :)
<DemonSamurai> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<draik> main2: Let me get this straight...
<cicasp> ls
<draik> main2: Restart without card in slot. Login, insert card. Run DMESG, then post on pastebin. Correct?
<tyron> MB of updates i started to install it failed and said something else using proccess keeps saying that
<zipper> tyron: next time, try spending a little more time readin the error description. Unlike windows, linux usually gives you usefull information.
<main2> yes, but make sure you use pci=assign-busses
<main2> :duh:
<zipper> tyron: reading*
<AFaith> hello Admiral_Chicago! i'm using Gaim now and i wanna add you, BluesKaj and another people that helped me in my friends list
<AFaith> do you want that ?
<draik> main2: How do I make sure I'm using it? I just added it to my kernel line
<AFaith> before a really go to bed
<wsjunior> could anybody help me with fglrx and tv-out?
<[agatha] > evening... guys i have lost the menu button in kde...
<AFaith> i wanna show zipper & fdoving something : http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/helloworld.html have a look and tell me you oppinion :P
<main2> draik, ok hope you did it properly :)
<tyron> sorry my adept updater keeps saying something else is using the process? i have rebooted and nothing open to use it?
<main2> draik, you are doing it properly .. just continue, get me the pastbin.. :P :D
<draik> main2: But should it be busses or buses?
<main2> draik, i fished this out of your dmesg, thats fine =) > [17179569.184000]  Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash pci=assign_busses
<timd> i just mounted my windows drive to /mnt/windows but it says i don't have rights, what is the right chown command so i can access the files?
<Karti> Never mind the answer is # mv Personal .Personal
<main2> wait
<wsjunior> im trying to get tv-out working to watch movies on tv but i plug the svideo cable and nothing happens. i've alread configured my xorg.conf. how could i get some feedback to check whats wrong?!
<main2> draik: pci=assign-busses
<main2> how hard can it be :P
<draik> main2: Just making sure
<main2> =)
<draik> The correct spelling of busses is buses
<draik> main2: restarting.... network card out of the slot
<DemonSamurai> what is the command to open fstab?
<main2> cat /etc/fstab
<main2> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<main2>  :P
<wsjunior> this is my xorg.conf, could anybody help me? http://rafb.net/p/49vtET40.html
<main2> wsjunior, sup then?
<wsjunior> im trying to get tv-out working to watch movies on tv but i plug the svideo cable and nothing happens. i've alread configured my xorg.conf. how could i get some feedback to check whats wrong?!
<draik> main2: logging in...
<draik> main2: loading up....
<main2> yea yea
<draik> main2: Let me know when you want me to put in the card
<main2> now
<main2> ;D
<main2> when you see the login
<wsjunior> i googled a lot looking for solutions for this issue but none explain in details
<draik> main2: Should I do it again? I did it now that everything is loaded
<main2> yeah np :)
<main2> you can inser/ remove them when you want :)
<main2> like usb :)
<Tm_T> !adeptcrashfix | tyron
<ubotu> tyron: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<draik> Ok.
<draik> I'm in and all
<draik> What do you need now?
<draik> main2: dmesg?
<helene> Greets, everyone...
<main2> yes
<helene> Does anyone have any experience setting up an Intel modem? (I already tried the guide suggested by !modem - didn't really get me anywhere.)
<draik> 1 sec
<G3NESIS> I'm a newb and I'm having problems compiling source files can someone help me?
<CPrgmSwR2> assistance docs are not working
<CPrgmSwR2> how do I get those working
<helene> G3NESIS: What are you trying to install?
<wsjunior> please, could anybody help me to configure tvout with ati card using fglrx driver? this is my xorg.conf -> http://rafb.net/p/49vtET40.html
<G3NESIS> First I tried installing xchat because I had other problems.
<G3NESIS> I got a c cannot compile executables error.
<helene> CPrgmSwR2: You mean when you press F1 in an application, it just says "no documentation available"?
<AFaith> good night people
<AFaith> thanks for those who helped me
<helene> G3NESIS: Have you already made sure what you're trying to install isn't in the repositories?
<tyron> ubotu: i did that and still geting this error now  - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<DemonSamurai> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<G3NESIS> I've also tried installing pidgin.
<helene> tyron: ubotu's a bot. ;-)
<draik> main2: http://pastebin.ca/557266
<CPrgmSwR2> This is strictly with KDevelop
<G3NESIS> I got past that error by installing lib_6 libraries.
<main2> draik, [  128.207668]  pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 1
<G3NESIS> Then it gave me an error about pkg config
<helene> G3NESIS: HAVE YOU ALREADY CHECKED THE REPOSITORIES FOR WHAT YOU'RE TRYING TO INSTALL?
<main2> draik, can you pastebin: ifconfig
<main2> ?
<draik> no prob
<main2> sudo ifconfig > output.txt
<G3NESIS> I did,
<G3NESIS> No pidgin,
<Tm_T> helene: krhm
<helene> ok. :-)
<G3NESIS> and the gaim installer doesnt work.
<wsjunior> for the love of god, could anybody help me to configure tv-out for ati xpress 200m using fglrx driver? lol
<helene> G3NESIS: Just install Gaim through Adept
<tyron> ok..well anyone else then?
<draik> main2: No IP addresses or such... but here goes
<helene> wsjunior: I think there might be a special package for the tv-out's on ATI cards. Try searching Adept for "ati tv"
<G3NESIS> The adept installer for gaim doesnt work.
<helene> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> helene: no need for caps
<Tm_T> (: :)
<helene> Tm_T: There is when I'm repeating myself a second time. ;-)
<wsjunior> helene: i've already googled enough :/ nothing explaining in details.. tried to follow some tutorials, just asking here in case someone got it..
<Tm_T> helene: then consider not repeating? ;-P
<helene> wsjunior: I'm not talking about googling. :-)
<draik> main2: http://pastebin.ca/557272
* Tm_T hugs helene little repeater
<wsjunior> helene: im not talking about packages
<main2> draik, do you see any devices when you do: sudo iwconfig
<main2> ?
<BluesKaj> yes helene , wsjunior "atitvout" is in the repos ...I see it in synaptic
<helene> wsjunior: What kind of card do you have?
<wsjunior> ati xpress 200m
<draik> main2: lo, sit0 and eht1 all say "no wireless extensions"
<draik> main2: It's not wireless, though
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: time for chatter?
<main2> draik, do you know the exact type of the netgear wifi card?
<draik> main2: It's not a wifi
<main2> normal ethernet!?
<helene> Not sure, wsjunior. Sorry
<G3NESIS> Ok the gaim installer works now for odd reasons.. but I'm still having problems compiling.
<draik> yup
<helene> Can anyone please help me set up my modem?
<main2> draik, but the laptop has built in ethernet as well right?
<Tm_T> helene: you mean normal dialup
<helene> Right
<draik> Nope, this laptop is 7 years old
<helene> Tm_T: Already tried the guide from !modem to no avail
<main2> draik
<Tm_T> helene: is kppp familiar?
<draik> Nope, this laptop is 7 years old
<main2> type: sudo ifconfig eth 192.168.1.100
<main2> what is your gateway/routers ip?
<draik> main2: 19.168.1.1
<draik> Sorry
<draik> main2: 192.168.1.1
<main2> ok>  sudo ifconfig eth0 up | sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.110 | sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<main2> and you have internet
<main2> draik, looks like there's nothing wrong with the card, and > looks like its working, but you need to configure it.. :)
<draik> main2: eth0 or eth1?
<main2> eth1
<main2> sorry
<Drblood> o.o
<draik> main2: "route: Host Name lookup failure"
<helene> Tm_T: It didn't recognize it OotB, so I did "sudo apt-get install sl-modem-daemon sl-modem-source sl-modem-modules" and rebooted, then it "recognized it," but just said "NO CARRIER" when it tries to dial.
<main2> draik, route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<main2> thats one command huh.............
<draik> main2: I typed it in as you gave it...
<main2> after doing > ifconfig eth1 up
<main2> and ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.110
<Tm_T> helene: hmm, now you lost me =)
<draik> main2: Got it
<main2> draik, you should try to ping it: ping 192.168.1.1
<draik> ping -c4 192.168.1.1
<helene> Tm_T: So now I've uninstalled sl-modem* and was trying to follow the whole tutorial (I stopped after seeing the kind of modem I have and searching the repo's), but I keep getting errors @ "make"/"sudo make install"
<draik> main2: I'M ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<draik> main2: YOU ROCK
<main2> =)
<draik> main2: YOU ARE ROOT
<main2> g0t r00t?
<Tm_T> stop yelling please, it hurts
<draik> No, but I got ROOT's help!
<helene> Tm_T: It's an Intel 82801CA/CAM, if that tells you anything?
<Tm_T> nope
<draik> sorry Tm_T
<main2> draik, stop screaming, i feel ashamed because we could have this fixed 20min ago :P
<draik> main2: Ok, np
<draik> main2: Thank you SO much
<main2> ok draik, to finish it off -> you run dapper right :)
<main2> draik, you're welcome, but after a reboot .. it will be not working right away..
<main2> guys, does dapper have knetworkmanager?
<helene> Tm_T: Where exactly did I lose you? :-)
<main2> draik, are you on your desktop?
<Tm_T> helene: when you started harware mumbojumbo
<draik> main2: Yes, I'm on my desktop.
<main2> do you see a 'network icon' in the bottom right of your screen? > gently pull the mouse over those icons
<draik> main2: I'm running Edgy Eft, not Dapper Drake
<main2> 6.10 .. ok, sorry :)
<Tm_T> helene: I could understand it, but it would require hour or two I don't have, sorry :/
<timd> need help with: "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///dev/sda" I'm trying to make it so i can access files from my windows drive on kubu...and also windows is not showing up in the list when grub starts
<helene> Tm_T: No problem
<draik> main2: Nope
<Tm_T> helene: I had my share of carrier issues when fighting with OSX
<draik> main2: KMix, Kopete
<draik> main2: That's all I have down there
<helene> Tm_T: I think I might've just found something on launchpad. Gonna reboot and try again, brb.
<main2> what is the appropriate way to change the default gateway on dapper/edgy?
<main2> /etc/network/interfaces .. ok found it
<draik> main2: So what do I need to do now?
<main2> draik, you need to edit this file .. > /etc/network/interfaces, and make sure that it contains the stuff
<main2> im gonna paste in a private message to you
<enzo_> main2: I'm in
<enzo_> What do I need?
<letsgo> Hi I am new to LINUX and had a ? We have an IPOD that we want to download music on how would I go about doing that.  Please help
<RawSewage> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<letsgo> yes
<G3NESIS> OK.. so forget my compiling problems and move to another one. I tried using the script which allows you to read ntfs partitions and it said "No usable windows/mac partitions found"
<letsgo> thank you
<main2> =)
<mike__> I need help with uploading pictures from my Digital Camera to DigiKam
<BluesKaj> G3NESIS, have you checked system settings /advanced/disc&filesystems
<G3NESIS> It's ther if thats what your asking.
<jriachi> in konqueror, can i make control+wheel up to zoom/increase the font?
<BluesKaj> ok G3NESIS
<mike__> jriachi: Are you asking if you can Increase The FOnt by holding down CTRL and scrolling the wheel?
<jriachi> mike__: right
<mike__> Yes you can
<mike__> atleast, it works for me
<G3NESIS> Blueskaj: Yes.
<kjdis> Does anyone know how to get a program to start with X, BEFORE logging in?  I want to run nvtv automatically with X so that TV-out is on and ready, anyone?
<jriachi> then something is wrong in my setup, because it scrolls instead of increasing the font , mike__ :S
<kjdis> I can't figure out the system's xinitrc and xsession, neither seemed to work
<mike__> jriachi: Hmm whats weird
<mike__> im kinda too busy to look iunto it, but just check settings
<G3NESIS> So any one have any ideas on my problem?
<mike__> G3nesis: Whats your problem?
<jriachi> mike__: ok, i'll let you know if i figure out something? any idea where to start?
<G3NESIS> I tried using the script which allows you to read ntfs partitions and it said "No usable windows/mac partitions found"
<mike__> jriachi: umm i would go to Settings and click on Configure
<main2> hey enzo_ did it work out properly?
<enzo_> main2: I don't know about you, but I think I'm online :P Thank you
<main2> yw =)
<BluesKaj> G3NESIS, the script you refer to is "ntfs-config"?
<main2> so remember for the next time enzo_ all you need to do is configure the eth1 device
<enzo_> RIght
<mike__> Jriachi: Go to Settings, "Configure SHortcuts"
<main2> by adding the gateway to your /etc/network/interfaces
<G3NESIS> Diskmounter
<enzo_> I can do so in Network
<mike__> and scroll through the list to where it says Enlarge Font
<main2> your cardbus/adapter are working fine =)
<main2> enzo_, its really easy
<enzo_> I would assume so, yes
<wackjack> what's up
<BluesKaj> I get access my windows partition with "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config" ...both apps are in the repos
<wackjack> is there any way to add add/remove packages... for example, I want to install Aptana it's not listed as any apps under Add/Remove programs and All available Applications
<wackjack> :\
<draik> wackjack: Be sure the package exists in your repos first "sudo apt-cache search aptana"
<BluesKaj> it may be in the non default repos , wackjack...search for it on google-linux and the associated repos will prolly be there
<draik> wackjack: If it does, "sudo apt-get install aptana"
<G3NESIS> BluesKaj: OK. I'll try that.
<draik> wackjack: If not, do what BluesKaj just told you
<XtypeWriter74> any midnight commander users or knowhowers around that can help me set vlc player as video player ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.etx --->  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11610/
<jriachi> mike__: ctrl++ /ctrl+- works, but i can't seem to be able to set it to control+wheelup
<wackjack> what is google-linux?
<wackjack> im sorry that I dont know the terminology - "non default repos" "asociated repos" etc
<jriachi> can anyone tell me if in gimp control+wheelup does zoom in the drawing?
<XtypeWriter74> here it doesnt
<jriachi> thanks XtypeWriter74
<BluesKaj> google has a search called google-linux wackjack , just look for it
<XtypeWriter74> np
<wackjack> i found it
<BluesKaj> very handy , wackjack
<wackjack> how do I install a package that isnt in the package manager?
<wackjack> I need the APT address or whatnot?
<jriachi> mike__: i tested it with anoter useraccount, and there control
<joe2371> Hi. My USB flash drive is automatically mounted when I insert it.  This conflicts with VMPlayer.  How can I prevent the thumbdrive from being automatically mounted?  It isn't even in my fstab.
<jriachi> mike__: i tested it with anoter useraccount, and there control+wheelup works... so it is not a kubuntu problem, but pebkac :)
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<BluesKaj> BBL, phone
<mike__> jriachi: Okay so are you gonna just switch accounts?
<Contrast> Can someone tell me where I can download Edgy?
<joe2371> Contrast: you're joking, right?
<Contrast> joe2371: I wish I was...
<jriachi> mike__ i'll try to shot down the problem.. i think it is related to my domino widget-style...
<Contrast> joe2371: Trying to get a modem working. I've read in several places that the one I'm working with worked in Edgy, but not in Feisty.
<Contrast> joe2371: Just wanna try it from the live CD.
<jriachi> mike__: time to write a bug report to the domino-style author :)
<joe2371> Edgy is 6.06.  Go to the website and download it.
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I get java and firefox working?
<mike__> Jriachi: Yep, about the only think you can do about it, other than fix it yourself =D
<Contrast> joe2371: What do you mean? Don't bother with Edgy, just use Dapper instead?
<joe2371> Contrast: that was directed to you
<jriachi> mike__: and putting the increase/decrease fonts in the toolbar :)
<coreymon77> why both with either of them when there is feisty
<coreymon77> CPrgmSwR2: firefox should work, just apt it
<Contrast> Is Edgy really that bad? I mean, I had a couple little problems with it here and there, but I never saw anything that explains everyone's strong distaste for it. Just lucky, I guess?
<mike__> Jriachi: that sounds like a good idea
<mike__> But i g2g so ill ttyl
<coreymon77> Contrast: im with you
<Contrast> coreymon77: My modem doesn't work in Feisty
<CPrgmSwR2> firefox works
<CPrgmSwR2> but firefox + java does not
<coreymon77> Contrast: edgy of course isnt perfect, but its not awful
<jriachi> bye mike__, have fun!
<Contrast> CPrgmSwR2: Run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<CPrgmSwR2> okay thnx
<Contrast> np
<joe2371> Does anyone know how to prevent a USB drive from automounting upon insertion?  It is preventing me from using it with VMWare.
<wackjack> Anyone?
<coreymon77> wackjack: what?
<Contrast> So no one knows where I can get Edgy?
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<joe2371> Contrast: Isn't Edgy also known as 6.06?
<Contrast> joe2371: No, that's Dapper
<Contrast> Edgy's 6.10
<Admiral_Chicago> joe2371: 6.10
<joe2371> oic
<Admiral_Chicago> lsb_release -a :)
<Contrast> joe2371: When you first told me to just go get 6.06, I thought you meant Edgy's crap - just get Dapper instead. Hehe
<joe2371> Contrast: hold on
<CPrgmSwR2> http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.10/
<CPrgmSwR2> Theres edgy
<joe2371> Contrast: go to the download page and at the bottom, select "complete list of download locations"
<joe2371> Contrast: then select a mirror from the list
<CPrgmSwR2> Edgy --> http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.10/
<Dr_willis> I like Farting Fawn! :)
<joe2371> Contrast: then navigate to the iso for 6.10
<Contrast> Sweet. Thanks joe2371, CPrgmSwR2
<G3NESIS> I had a problem with the Diskmount script for accessing windows partitions, and was told to use "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config". I've installed them, so how do I use them?
<Contrast> Ugh... The default for clicking an iso in Konqueror is to open it in Kate.
<joe2371> Anyone know what daemon controlls automounting USB devices?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> no waht
<CPrgmSwR2> its hald
<joe2371> hald? ok, thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> hal or hald
<aroo> Contrast: you can change default applications for file types
* Contrast hopes when Gutsy Gibbon comes out he won't have to do Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy
<Contrast> aroo: I know. I just thought that was a weird default. :-)
<maver1ck> hello
<XtypeWriter74> hello. can somebody please help me set vlc player as video player in midnightcommander ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.ext --->  http://sial.org/pbot/25471   when i for example open a .swf file i get this message Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/x-shockwave-flash"  but vlc alone opens such files
<maver1ck> i don't know if this good place to talking about Xgl bugs
<Contrast> If I click an .iso on a website, why would I want to look at it in a text editor?
<maver1ck> but i'm looking for advice
<Contrast> maver1ck: Might try #desktop-effects first. They might be more well-versed in the matter
<Contrast> maver1ck: Trying to get Beryl running, I assume?
<maver1ck> Contrast, ok, but those bugs are connected with session management and automount
<maver1ck> beryl is up and running
<G3NESIS> I had a problem with the Diskmount script for accessing windows partitions, and was told to use "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config". I've installed them, so can someone please tell me how do I use them?
<Contrast> maver1ck: Ohh, nevermind then. :-)
<maver1ck> but i've got two things not working properly
<maver1ck> 1. shutdown / restart button - I found script with cookies clone between x servers but it doesn't work for me
<maver1ck> 2. no automount in KDE - no idea what is happening - google doesn't give any advice
<maver1ck> (automount is working when on normal X server)
<maver1ck> (maybe those bugs are connected)
<ubuntu__> dang
<ubuntu__> anyone remember who i am?
<Contrast> I couldn't get anything in regards to logging out/shutting down working with Xgl (or any session when using fglrx for that matter). Logging out just led the system to a complete freeze, where nothing but RSEIUB'ing would work. Have to ctrl+alt+backspace everytime I want to change users or sessions.
<Contrast> ubuntu__: Not with that name. ;-)
<gon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> im in the live cd
<ubuntu__> with konversation
<wackjack> is there any way to add add/remove packages... for example, I want to install Aptana it's not listed as any apps under Add/Remove programs and All available Applications
<ubuntu__> my kubuntu installs are wonkers
<Contrast> wackjack: Check in Adept Manager
<CPrgmSwR2> what is  your real nick ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> hmm
<maver1ck> Contrast, 1. only problem is that on logout dialog there is only one button - log out
<wackjack> contrast: what is that?
<ubuntu__> i stuck with ubuntu_ all day
<jabagawee_> but i can live with this name
<jabagawee_> i dont think any of you know me as jabagawee, just ubuntu_
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just happy I got kde4 working
<jabagawee_> hmm
<jabagawee_> my install blew up on me
<Contrast> wackjack: If it's not there, google around for a deb, then an rpm if you can't find that (you'll need alien to install rpm's), and if all else fails, you have to compile from source.
<jabagawee_> and i had so much stuff installed
<Contrast> wackjack: K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<jabagawee_> so can anyone halp me do a mini-backup
<CPrgmSwR2> Try having a gentoo install where everything is compiled... I had it prefectly set up and  fsck my hard drive not knowing what I had done and come to find out all data was deleted
<Contrast> wackjack: Adept Manager lists every single available package, rather than just the programs that have .desktop files (like Adept Installer - Add/Remove) does
<jabagawee_> i just want: files on desktop, config files for mozilla, evolution, gaim, ktorrent, and some half-finished ktorrent downloads
<wackjack> ooo
<jabagawee_> hmm
<maver1ck> wackjack, http://afterxleep.com/blog/ubuntu-aptana-repository/
<wackjack> wtf
<wackjack> that opens up my original web authoring software
<jarn> Do changes made in nvidia-settings impact games that are already running?
<Contrast> jarn: My guess would be probably not
<jarn> Contrast: Okay, thanks.
<Contrast> jarn: Some of the settings in there don't take effect until you restart X, I think
<jabagawee_> any ideas how to salvage any files before i reinstall?
<Contrast> np
<jarn> Contrast: Do you know which are which?
<Contrast> jarn: Not offhand. Haven't used nvidia-settings in a goog while
<jarn> Contrast: Okay, thanks anyway.
<Contrast> jabagawee_: From the live CD - K Menu -> System -> QtParted
<Contrast> yw
<jabagawee_> hmm
<jabagawee_> whats that o
<jabagawee_> do
<SillyZ> greetings, need a lil help with a pxeboot installation
<Contrast> jabagawee_: You'll want to open a terminal and do "sudo mkdir /media/original" "sudo mkdir /media/partition2"
<Contrast> jabagawee_: (You can name those folders whatever you want, as long as they're in /media)
<jabagawee_> okay
<jabagawee_> and then?
<Contrast> jabagawee_: Then "sudo mount /dev/name-of-partition-youre-trying-to-rescue /media/original"
<jabagawee_> hmm
<jabagawee_> the partition im saving
<Contrast> jabagawee_: right
<jabagawee_> sda6
<Contrast> jabagawee_: With me so far?
<jabagawee_> yea
<jabagawee_> done everything so far
<Contrast> jabagawee_: then "sudo konqueror", go to /media/original and delete all the stuff you don't want
<jabagawee_> umm
<jabagawee_> lets not do that
<jabagawee_> there may be some hope left
<jabagawee_> how bout i just move files to a flash drive?
<Contrast> jabagawee_: You could do that too. I was gonna suggest moving them to a seperate partition, but whatever's clever
<jabagawee_> hmmm
<G3NESIS> I had a problem with the Diskmount script for accessing windows partitions, and was told to use "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config". I've installed them, so can someone please tell me how do I use them?
<jabagawee_> okay
<Dr_willis> ntfs-config is  a command ya run.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jabagawee_> sudo konqueror keeps crashing
<jabagawee_> on me
<Dr_willis> crashing with coredumps? or just failing to start?
<Contrast> jabagawee_: Try Alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror
<Contrast> Or maybe Konqueror doesn't even have to be run as root for it to do this stuff if you're running off the live CD, I'm not sure
<Contrast> I thought it did though
<Contrast> Sorry, I don't know much. :-P
<jabagawee_> how do i know what progs i have installed
<jabagawee_> in the sda6
<Contrast> jabagawee_: I'm guessing you're getting an error when GRUB tries to boot?
<jabagawee_> no
<jabagawee_> not even close
<jabagawee_> i can boot
<jabagawee_> but everything is all screwy
<Contrast> Screwy to the point where you can't open Adept to see what's installed?
<Contrast> I'm like, 99% sure there's a file somewhere that lists every package installed on your system, but I've no idea where to look for it. Possibly /etc/apt
<Contrast> nevermind, it's not there
<Dr_willis> i think theres some apt? command that can list them all
<Tm_T> dpkg --get-selections | grep install ?
<Tm_T> no, that's not right
<Contrast> I think I can hear jabagawee_ banging his head from here.
<Tm_T> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<Tm_T> to list only installed packages
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> that list also purged
<Tm_T> oh well, just more grep
<crdlb> dpkg -l|grep ii ?
<darkrift> i got a q
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> that too
<darkrift> i tried installing an ocr program yesterday
<darkrift> and it didnt havce many intrusctions
<darkrift> the instructions seemed to be aimed at redhat or soemthing, so im missing dependancies i believe
<G3NESIS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkrift> In addition to tesseract, a few development libraries had to be installed, but this is a breeze with urpmi:
<darkrift> # urpmi jam aspell-devel libtiff-devel libpng-devel libjpeg-devel
<darkrift> i tried getting those with apt-get, no luck
<Tm_T> darkrift: prolly -dev
<darkrift> when i try to ./configure, i get this
<darkrift> checking for /usr/local/include/tesseract/baseapi.h... no
<darkrift> Tesseract headers not found in `/usr/local/include/tesseract'!
<Tm_T> darkrift: mind to do "locate baseapi.h | grep tess" ?
<darkrift> nothing returned
<ivan_> hi hi
<ivan_> Can anyone point me to some resources on how getting Ubuntu working well with a Thinkpad X41?
<ivan_> I'm have some issues with the Trackpoint and keyboard.
<Tm_T> darkrift: hmm, then you have to find out where that file is, maybe do searching in packages.ubuntu.com and almighty google
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: is it possible his locate db is way outdated?
<Tm_T> sure it is
<osiris> where do i change the workgroup my smb shares are on ?  for the server side of samba
<osiris> i thought there was a feild in the system settings someplace
<darkrift> if anyone here can go to http://groundstate.ca/ocr and scroll down to the tesseract part and figure out how to install this on kubuntu, id be greatly appreciative :)
<darkrift> been working on it for 2 days now
<darkrift> and since its not official kubuntu software, i didnt wanna ask in here
<mattsqz> um
<G3NESIS> How do I disable x server?
<wolferine> how do you setup sendmail ?
<mattsqz> http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/   ?
<mattsqz> http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/downloads/list
<mattsqz> what is it exactly that is giving you rproblems?
<darkrift> odd
<G3NESIS> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers, the information on the ubuntu help page isn't of much help, can someone point me in the right direction.
<darkrift> figured linux would be plug n play with usb mice
<darkrift> damnit
<mattsqz> l/me stifles laughter
<mattsqz> kubuntu should work automagically with usb mice
<mattsqz> is it that particular mouse maybe
<mattsqz> or perhaps your usb ports
<mattsqz> g3nesis, which nvidia drivers are you trying to install, there are many
<terrestre> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<G3NESIS> Uhm...I don't even know which I need to install.
<mattsqz> well, what is it that you are trying to do
<G3NESIS> I
<mattsqz> do you need 3d? trying to run a game, or beryl?
<terrestre> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<G3NESIS> I just need a higher res for now.
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: what exaclty is your problem?
<G3NESIS> this 1024 is making my head hurt.
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: check your xorg.conf
<G3NESIS> How do I do that?
<G3NESIS> I'm a total newb at linux. I just installed Kubuntu last night.
<wayl_> join #php-es
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: "kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mattsqz> you might also check "system settings"
<Tm_T> mattsqz: it's using highest resolution automatically, I think
<mattsqz> mine defaulted to 1024x768
<mattsqz> even though up to 1280x1024 was available
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> but still loonking xorg.conf is not a bad idea
<coreymon77> ya
<mattsqz> im using a geforce 6100, might make a difference
<coreymon77> its better to do it in system settings
<Tm_T> coreymon77: sure
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: got it?
<vip3rousmango> whoa, hello everyone
<mattsqz> mucking with xorg.conf the wrong way can break the monitor & display applet
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: hit alt+F2 to have launcher open and enter that command I gave you to it
<wolferine> how can I send emails using php?
<Tm_T> mattsqz: hey, we are not editing it now ;-P
<Tm_T> mattsqz: just looking
<G3NESIS> Ok i'm there.
<wolferine> i installed the sendmail, but no idea on how to set it up, nor php
<G3NESIS> All the info is right down to the monitor.
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: see resolutions there?
<Tm_T> and they are ok?
<ebc> algun admin de kubuntu-es por aqui ?
<Tm_T> mattsqz: saw I didn't gave kdesu or anything, so he can't edit it
<mattsqz> ic
<Tm_T> ebc: /join #kubuntu-es ?
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: what you see is heart of your monitor and controller settings, so if things go bad, you might end up editing those
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: if resolutions there is ok, just close it, it's fine
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: then jump into system settings and try if you can set higher resolution there
<G3NESIS> I have a set of resolutions under the screen subsection.
<Tm_T> and?
<G3NESIS> Is that what I'm suppose to look for.
<Tm_T> yu
<G3NESIS> In the monitor settings I cant go any higher, than 1024
<notebook> dae galera
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !br | notebook
<ubotu> notebook: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<vip3rousmango> anyone know how to get ubuntu to read .rar files? I've been looking online and although I can find post, i still have no idea wtf im doing
<coreymon77> vip3rousmango: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<vip3rousmango> in terminal??
<G3NESIS> Tm_T: I've figured it out.
<coreymon77> yup
<vip3rousmango> kk, i'll try it now
<vip3rousmango> thanks
<Tm_T> G3NESIS: all ok now?
<coreymon77> vip3rousmango: install those packages and then ark will be able to do it
<G3NESIS> I went into admin mode under monitor setting and changed the monitor.
<Tm_T> ah ok
<coreymon77> G3NESIS: wait a sec, the resolution is giving you a headache, so you want to increase it
<G3NESIS> That was the problem.
<coreymon77> G3NESIS: why would you want to make it smaller if you have a headache
<G3NESIS> Near sighted.
<G3NESIS> I have to back up to read.
<coreymon77> G3NESIS: you mean far sighted
<coreymon77> if your near sighted you would want a lower resolution
<Tm_T> coreymon77: you can't imagine how bad it is to look 1024x768 after 1600x1200 ;-P
<mattsqz> depends on screen size
<vip3rousmango> coreymon77: thanks! it worked
<G3NESIS> I just know it's easier to read small text then big.
<mattsqz> sounds strange to me a resolution giving you a headache though
<Daisuke_Ido> what would be the most appropriate FS for media storage.  i'll be adding media, but not deleting often...
<mattsqz> its usually a refresh rate that bothers me ;)
<vip3rousmango> coreymon77: you wouldn't happen to know of a terminal/command cheat-sheet? so i can start learning for linux
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm trying to install Gutenprint 5.1.2 from source, and my "make" always errors out, even though the exact same tarball and exact same sequence of commands worked on my dad's Kubuntu box.  Any suggestions even where to begin to troubleshoot?
<Tm_T> mattsqz: just like looking ms logo is giving you headache ;-P
<mattsqz> today my nokia has been giving me a headache
<vip3rousmango> today my girlfriend has been giving me a headache
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking probably ext3 because it's been around for a while
<vip3rousmango> too bad i can't shutdown her ass :(
<terrestre> jajaja maybe we need aspirin
<mattsqz> trying to make openbox work under os2006
<vip3rousmango> =\ nice
<Tm_T> mattsqz: 770?
<mattsqz> yup
<terrestre> someone using mono?=
<Tm_T> terrestre: what you mean by "using" here?
<mattsqz> ive had it working under 2007he it doesnt disconnect wireless when i slide the cover on, and that drains battery
<terrestre> sorry for my english, i mean, monodevelop
<mattsqz> figured id start with openbox under 2006, and if i can get that working give kde a shot
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm trying to install Gutenprint 5.1.2 from source, and my "make" always errors out, even though the exact same tarball and exact same sequence of commands worked on my dad's Kubuntu box.  Any suggestions even where to begin to troubleshoot?
<mattsqz> what errors do you get
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm trying again with a redownloaded package.  I'
<FroggyTheGreat> ll tell you exactly once it happens.
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, I get a bunch of undeclared identifiers, and then Error 2 and that's when it exits.
<FroggyTheGreat> Again, this exact tarball compile dfine on my dad's system.
<louis_> hello?
<louis_> first time on IRC. is anyone getting this?
<FroggyTheGreat> Yes
<louis_> oh sweet
<louis_> first time on kubuntu too. so far so good =)
<louis_> anyone know where I can get IRC support for modem?
<mattsqz> irc support for modem? ....
<louis_> sorry. i'm trying to get my modem to work
<louis_> and i can get on irc but not on the world wide web
<louis_> and i was wondering if there was a channel for that
<wolferine> how can I test if sendmail is working?
<Tm_T> louis_: you mean: you can get irc traffic through, but not http?
<louis_> yes
<louis_> and Kopete works too
<Tm_T> louis_: any proxy in use?
<mattsqz> dns
<Tm_T> mattsqz: irc and msn uses dns too
<mattsqz> not always
<louis_> no proxy. direct connect. that's how it should be
* Minataku yawns
<louis_> as far as DNS i left it on default
<Minataku> louis_: How did you connect to the IRC server?
<louis_> i just started Konversation ...
<Tm_T> plop, dns
<Minataku> But the web browser doesn't go anywhere?
<louis_> nope
<Minataku> Try again
<louis_> it says it can't find the host
<Minataku> Try typing in www.google.com
<mattsqz> try pointing your browser to http://64.233.161.103/  <--thats google also
<Minataku> Just in case something is up with whatever default page Kubuntu is pointed to
<Minataku> mattsqz: One at a time
<louis_> mattsqz:  it wont connect
<louis_> and i tried google.com
<louis_> same problem
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder if https works
<Minataku> louis_: That makes no sense :\
<Minataku> Unless you messed with some firewall settings somewhere
<Minataku> Someone get me an HTTP server on 8080
<Minataku> Or get it for him, rather
<mattsqz> http://glcfapp.umiacs.umd.edu:8080/esdi/index.jsp
<Tm_T> hmm, why I have nat on
<Tm_T> GAH!
<Minataku> louis_: Try going there
<osiris> how about 6969 ?
<Minataku> Thanks, mattsqz
<louis_> adept doesnt work either. the packages are grayed out
<Daisuke_Ido> apparently kubuntu doesn't like users toying with swap space while it's working...
<Minataku> louis_: Try going to http://glcfapp.umiacs.umd.edu:8080/esdi/index.jsp
<louis_> just konversation and kopete work so far
<louis_> oh and my modem dies unexpectedly
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: That's a bad idea no matter what the OS
<Daisuke_Ido> (moved swap from a slow pata hd to the new sata hd)
<Daisuke_Ido> just required a reboot
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: it doesn't
<Minataku> Of course
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: swapoff && swapon
<mattsqz> you can safely do it if you set up 2 swaps and switch em up properly
<Daisuke_Ido> probably could have done it without a reboot, but hey
<Daisuke_Ido> mattsqz: i set up a second swap first
<Tm_T> louis_: welcome back
<Minataku> Tm_T: I'd turn on the new first
<louis_> i'm back... again. damn
<mattsqz> my nokia craps all over me if i drop the mmc1 partition while swap is on hehe
<louis_> lol
<Minataku> Then turn off the old
<Tm_T> Minataku: naaah
<Tm_T> Minataku: who uses swap anyway ;--P
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, i'm still learning :D
<Minataku> Really, though, I'd reboot for such an operation anyway
<louis_> yeah my modem dies sometimes too
<mattsqz> but it doesnt use a seperate swap part
<Minataku> It just seems like the proper thing to do, even with Linux
<Minataku> It's best to let it set the swap up properly
<Daisuke_Ido> but everything is in working order
<louis_> why would IRC and AIM work but not http?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i now have an empty 279gb partition i can move my music to
<mattsqz> they operate on different ports, louis
<Minataku> louis_: Try going to http://glcfapp.umiacs.umd.edu:8080/esdi/index.jsp
<Daisuke_Ido> louis_: because port 80's blocked?
<louis_> it said could not connect to host
<Minataku> If that works, you have port 80 blocked somewhere
<louis_> how do i unblock a port in kubuntu?
<louis_> or what would be blocking it?
<mattsqz> so...you're on dialup, louis?
<louis_> i dont have a firewall
<louis_> yeah i'm on dialup
<louis_> until september lol
<Daisuke_Ido> now for the next phase, swapping mount points for storage and music
<louis_> has anyone here ever used the linuxant modem drivers?
<Minataku> Let's see if virtualbox 1.4.0 compiles
<Minataku> 1.3.8 exploded
<mattsqz> im about to give up on os2006 for this use
<mattsqz> ill just keep it on the flash rom and put 2007 on the mmc :\
<Minataku> Cellphone and pocket PC hardware totally suck due to their ultra-proprietary nature
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone, I was wondering if this: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux is lossless
<arthur_kalm> i.e. convering aac (m4a) to mp3... is it lossless?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it lossless aac?
<Minataku> No
<louis_> no
<Minataku> MP3 is a lossy format
<khaije1> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Minataku> If you ask me, there's no difference
<louis_> and i think you lose data when converting between most audio formats
<mattsqz> this isnt proprietary so much..its basically busybox
<Daisuke_Ido> if you wanted to convert a lossless aac to wav you're fine
<Minataku> If you're some elitist audiophile then it's like listening to a toilet
<Minataku> (There's really no difference, hint)
<louis_> lol minataku
<Daisuke_Ido> louis_: NOT true.  flac, shn, ape, wav
<Daisuke_Ido> all are lossless
<louis_> really?
<arthur_kalm> khaije1: I know how to sync to the ipod :P
<G3NESIS> Ok, I still can't get a resolution higher than 1024.
<Daisuke_Ido> and i used to think the same way Minataku
<arthur_kalm> louis: so it is lossfull?
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: I always assume some loss of data in any format transfer
<louis_> yeah i thought it was
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: I'm asking about converting from aac to mp3
<G3NESIS> I restarted x and the setting revert back to 1024
<louis_> aac to mp3 should be
<Minataku> Really, from analog to digital, you're already losing a lot of detail
<khaije1> arthur_kalm: hmm? i want to replace the firmware w/ linux
<Daisuke_Ido> there are very VERY few times, but there are times, when i can tell a difference between a lossless and lossy format
<Minataku> Analog has no sampling rate
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: that's before it ever gets to us though
<Minataku> Technically infinite
<louis_> arthur, if you're just putting it on your ipod then don't worry about it
<arthur_kalm> khaije1: hehe forget it, u pulled up the ipod thing :P
<Daisuke_Ido> cd --> any lossless format is just that, lossless
<louis_> if it's for some speciallist application, then I'm not qualified to answer
<khaije1> arthur_kalm: oh, the ubotu query was for my information, not to call to yr attention
<Daisuke_Ido> no loss of data
<arthur_kalm> khaije1: oh hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> but 99% of the time, v0 sounds just the same
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: I didn't say there was significant loss of data
<Minataku> Maybe one bit out of billions ;3
<arthur_kalm> louis_: err well i have good earphones, so I don't want to hear any difference
<Minataku> XD
<louis_> i really doubt you will
<louis_> as in REALLY doubt it
<arthur_kalm> louis_: well the _only_ reason I have for converting is that I want to use kid3 and it doesn't support aac...
<ubuntu_> hello to everyone!
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: you won't hear a difference
<louis_> then i'd suggest you keep the quality as high as possible for mp3
<Daisuke_Ido> you're converting a music collection to use a preferred TAGGING app?
<dhuv> hello all
<louis_> hey dhuv
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: even with my sennheuser pxc-250s
* Minataku rolls eyes
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: if you're superman, you might hear a difference.  you're not.  you won't.
<dhuv> I am using the default power manager app that installed with kubuntu
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Forget it, he's gonna hear a difference. He WANTS to.
<ubuntu_> I need to install grub in my MBR sata disk. Can anyone please tell me how  to do this
<louis_> lol. arthur. go for it ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said, i've come across perhaps three instances EVER where i can hear any difference whatsoever
<dhuv> it works well, but I cannot set a warning time to let me know when it will go to standby
<Minataku> Then he's gonna come back here and bitch that you were wrong and you ruined his music collection and blah blah blah
<dhuv> so while I am working it goes into standby unless I notice that the batter is almost out
<louis_> haha well hopefully he can't find me
<louis_> if so, my mma training might have a practical application
<Minataku> arthur_kalm: Leave them in AAC
<Daisuke_Ido> he's converting a collection to appease a tagging program
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: oh OK, and I want to use kid3 b/c the only app that supports changing tags in linux is amarok as afaik
<Daisuke_Ido> that's farking retarded.
<Daisuke_Ido> so use amarok
<dhuv> is there anything I can do to enable that functionality or should I install a different power management application, and if so, which one do you recommend
<Minataku> Sorry, audiophiles piss me off, they're like Mac users
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're an audiophile you know that converting from lossy to lossy is a cardinal sin
<louis_> Minataku, well said
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: I like the way that kid3 can rename the file into a specific format (one which I use, I hate the one that comes from iTunes)
<louis_> mac users and audiophiles shit pretention
<Minataku> Indeed
<arthur_kalm> lol i'm not an audiophile at all
<ubuntu_> I need to install grub in my MBR sata disk. Can anyone please tell me how  to do this
<Minataku> arthur_kalm: You gave us the make and model of your headphones
<Daisuke_Ido> how much did you pay for a pair of headphones?
<louis_> haha i know. we're speaking in generalities =)
<Minataku> Don't lie
<Minataku> XD
<Daisuke_Ido> you're an audiophile
<Minataku> Sorry, I don't mean to give you a hard time
<Minataku> I'm just thirsty and angry
<arthur_kalm> Minataku: hehe I'm proud of my headphones, but they're not the best
<Minataku> >.<
<louis_> sike sike i kid i kid!
<arthur_kalm> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a moderate audiophile, up to the point of preferring v0 mp3s, past that i don't care
<Minataku> If I can hear music I'm happy
<arthur_kalm> well does anyone know anything else I can use to rename the files using the tags into a specific format
<louis_> haha I'm an audiophile up to the point of getting music out of my car stereo
<arthur_kalm> I use "%a - %t - %s"
<louis_> past taht I don't care
<Minataku> arthur_kalm: Tagging a file doesn't change it's format
<Minataku> It just adds metadata to the file
<dhuv> arthur_kalm: amarok or juk should do that
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: amarok works great for renaming
<dhuv> do you have either installed
<arthur_kalm> ahahah
<arthur_kalm> great :)
<dhuv> I have not used it, but you can try kid3
<arthur_kalm> thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> dhuv: since amarok is default in kubuntu, i'd imagine yes.
<arthur_kalm> I didn't notice that ;)
<louis_> Can anyone help me with my modem issue?  or is there a channel i can go to?
<arthur_kalm> thanks guys
<arthur_kalm> hehe u saved me lots of time and trouble :D
<Minataku> louis_: I don't think it's your modem
<louis_> what do you think it is?
<Minataku> But then I don't know wtf is wrong
<louis_> haha i hear you
<G3NESIS> Can someone help me with this stupid Resolution issue?
<louis_> any ideas, however vague?
<Minataku> Maybe it's your dumbass university
<Daisuke_Ido> xrandr
<Minataku> Call up their support barn and bitch them out
<louis_> yeah that woulndn't surprise me
<Daisuke_Ido> the catchall resolution answer :D
<louis_> haha what should I say to sound smart?
<Minataku> It's more than likely gonna be their fault
<louis_> blah blah blah linux blah blah?
<Minataku> louis_: Don't bother
<Minataku> Immediately start swearing
<Minataku> XD
<arthur_kalm> hmm OK I don't get it... I try to change the filename schemes and it doesn't do anything...
<louis_> lol
<Minataku> Why sound smart when you can be an ass? :D
<louis_> i like that. i'll have to write that down
<mattsqz> most places wont even go any further when you mention linux
<Minataku> Just tell them you can't access any websites but everything else works
<louis_> well i guess i can deal with this until setpember
<mattsqz> the call ends with "we dont support linux, i dont care if -our- server is down"
<louis_> see that's the weird thing though
<Minataku> Yeah, don't mention Linux right away
<louis_> kubuntu works on their network
<Daisuke_Ido> louis_: if you say linux they'll call you a geek and hang up.  if you say mac, they'll call you a pretentious heterosexually-challenged person and hang up.  just thell them you have windows and keep telling them it's their end.
<G3NESIS> lol
<arthur_kalm> hmm so does anyone know how to change file names on mass in amarok using the filename scheme... it doesn't seem to work :(*
<louis_> Daisuke:  i'm sure that's true, but somehow i can't see that fixing the problem ;)
<Minataku> Of course, if you tell them you have Windows they'll start talking really slowly and in tiny, easy to understand words
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: that doesn't even work most of the time
<louis_> haha "push the left button on the thingy in your hand..."
<Minataku> And _still_ not help
<Minataku> XD
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: select the files you want and choose "move to collection"
<Daisuke_Ido> then set your preferred filename scheme in that dialog
<Minataku> The general computing office at the Uni I go to is completely useless
<louis_> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> same
<Minataku> It surprises me that the people they hire can tell a monitor from a TV
<louis_> i got busted for downloading music and they wanted me to reinstall my OS
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: ahhh it has to be in the collection, OK cool
<mattsqz> amarok has been pissing me off lately...it doesnt like week and a half long playlists
<louis_> they freaked when I had linux
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: no
<terrestre> someone know something about monodevelop?
<G3NESIS> OK, I've installed in Nvidia drivers and setup my monitor but I cant achieve a resolution higher than 1024x768 can someone help me please.
<Daisuke_Ido> you can use the files view to get to anything anywhere
<Minataku> terrestre: It'll give you mono
<louis_> they were like "wtf is this?!  windows or nothing you heretic!"
<Minataku> As in mononucleosis
<Daisuke_Ido> but moving to your collection is how it renames
<Dragnslcr> terrestre- it more or less works
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: oh... but I want it to keep the folder structure and such... is it possible to change it's filename without _moving_ it?
<Minataku> G3NESIS: You have to reconfigure X to allow resolutions higher than 1024x768
<louis_> so would their lack of support explain why my modem keeps hanging up too?
<Minataku> louis_: I don't know
<Minataku> You'll have to call them and complain
<louis_> because it's error 16 which is something about them not responding to a query...
<Daisuke_Ido> arthur_kalm: i don't really know
<louis_> can do
<terrestre> im pretty noob on programing, i want to import a visual studio code but i cant
<Minataku> If they try to tell you that it's your fault for using Linux tell them to shut the hell up and help you
<louis_> damn... and here i thought a modem was a modem...
<louis_> yeah that's not a bad way to do it
<Minataku> Or just go to your Uni's CS dept.
<arthur_kalm> Daisuke_Ido: it's OK i'll play around with it, thank you
<louis_> i live right down the street from them too, i could bring my machine
<Minataku> They'll probably be able to help you
<louis_> CS being counterstrike?
<Minataku> ...
<mattsqz> hahahaha
<louis_> jk
<Minataku> Computer Science
<mattsqz> computer science ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> their job isn't to pass judgement on your os, their job is to get your things working.
<louis_> yeah i wasnt kidding...
<louis_> but that's not a bad idea either
<Minataku> The CS guys at my Uni know their stuff
<louis_> where do you go?
<Minataku> And more than just stupid Windows
<Minataku> ODU
<Minataku> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know offhand if Beryl and Quake 3 is a pair that just won't work? Q3 has an annoying habit of crashing if another window tries to grab focus
<louis_> cool cool
<Minataku> There ya go, G3NESIS
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: won't work anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> q3 uses gl, right?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<louis_> oh. totally unrelated question:  can i get beryl to run on an ATI x300?
<louis_> 128 mb?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i wouldn't attempt beryl and q3 at the same time
<mattsqz> dragnslcr: how is beryl configured..aiglx? xgl?
<Minataku> You can barely get LINUX to run on an ATI _anything_
<mattsqz> nvidia direct?
<Dragnslcr> It works fine until something else tries to grab focus from Q3
<louis_> aaah i just want the cool squiggly windows and the cube and all that good stuff
<louis_> how should it be configured?
<G3NESIS> Thanks minataku
<Minataku> G3NESIS: No prob
<Daisuke_Ido> start by removing the ati and sacrificing it in a ritual involving goats' blood
<Minataku> Now I'm too damn thirsty to continue
* Minataku vanishes
<mattsqz> dragnsclr: try messing in beryl's advanced menu, under rendering and rendering platform
<louis_> lol nvidia fan?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- I think XGL, but I'm not certain
<Daisuke_Ido> i just want something that will work in linux
<mattsqz> louis: ati is years behind with linux support
<Daisuke_Ido> and ati isn't that something.
<helene> Greets, everyone... Can someone tell me how to find the file for my modem (in /dev)? It's coming up in lspci, but there's no /dev/modem.
<louis_> gotcha. does nvidia generally work?
<Daisuke_Ido> honestly i'd prefer intel over nvidia
<louis_> okay
<helene> Daisuke_Ido: Same here
<Daisuke_Ido> but using an amd processor, that's not a choice
<helene> Too bad you can't buy Intel cards.
<louis_> F*ck it. maybe I should just buy an external modem and a new card
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- know offhand which section that's under?
<Daisuke_Ido> !beryl > louis_
<Daisuke_Ido> there is a way to install beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> not pretty, but i know it works alright
<Daisuke_Ido> now i'm going to watch tv
<helene> How can I find the file in /dev that points to my modem?
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- It's set to automatic
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- options are Nvidia, AIGLX, and XGL
<mattsqz> mine is set to force nvidia under rendering platform and xgl under rendering
<mattsqz> i havent tried quake3 but other gl apps work for me
<louis_> okay. you guys are going to make fun of me, but fglrx is the proprietary ati driver right?
<helene> louis_: That's correct
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- thanks, I'll give it a shot
<louis_> sweet. and that's really got nothing to do with beryl
<Zabulus> can someone suggest a p2p filesharing prgram to me?
<Minataku> Zabulus: Bittorrent
<mattsqz> zabulus: bittorrent
<osiris> frostwire
<Dragnslcr> KTorrent is pretty good
<Minataku> BitTornado FTW
<osiris> and ktorrent is awesome
<louis_> so, if I have fglrx running for my ati card (that works. i've done it before) can i get the cool beryl themes with a 128mb card?
<louis_> or is it still a tossup?
<osiris> bandwidth scheduling, ip blocks, remote management
<helene> louis_: There usually aren't too many L337 assholes in here. No need to worry about being ridiculed. :-)
<louis_> helene:  good to know!  I guess linux-heads aren't like gamers
<Zabulus> okay, so 2 votes for bittorrent, 1 for frostwire, 2 for ktorrent, and 1 for bittornado
<louis_> and that's a good thing!
<helene> louis_: Possibly. You might have to jump through a few flaming hoops to get it though.
<louis_> how small and flaming are the hoops?
<mattsqz> louis, it depends more on your gpu's generational features than memory size
<louis_> oh gotcha
<helene> Zabulus: +1 for Frostwire from me
<louis_> do you know if a radeon x300 works off of the top of your head?
<osiris> Zabulus, bittorrent, ktorrent, and bittornado are all torrent apps
<Zabulus> just tying it up some more
<Zabulus> lol
<mattsqz> not off the top of my head but it might be too new
<mattsqz> ill look it up
<louis_> thanks!
<louis_> too new... that's one you never hear
<Zabulus> the last filesharing program i used was limewire, anything similar to that design?
<helene> Can someone please tell me how to find the /dev file for my modem, which is being listed by lspci and lshw?
<osiris> Zabulus, frostwire is built on limewire
<Zabulus> ill have to try that one then, thanks
<osiris> should be in the apt repos
<helene> The only thing I don't like about Frostwire is it's in Java, so no system-wide theme integration
<arthur_kalm> hmm does anyone know a program that can tag aac files? it seems amarok can't do it...
<helene> Last I checked Frostwire wasn't in the official repositories
<helene> arthur_kalm: gtkpod maybe?
<louis_> you can get frostwire via automatix
<helene> arthur_kalm: err gtkpod-aac
<arthur_kalm> helene: hmm let me try
<mattsqz> louis: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=700&num=1
<crdlb> !automatix | louis_
<ubotu> louis_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<louis_> mattsqz:  http doesnt work
<mattsqz> oooh right ;)
<mattsqz> looks like an x300 can be made to work
<louis_> haha oh the joys of dialup!
<louis_> is it hard to do?
<helene> crdlb: You wouldn't happen to know how to find the file that refers to a device in lspci would you?
<mattsqz> from what im reading the drivers had to be reverse engineered
<crdlb> helene, I don't understand
<helene> crdlb: Like how you have /dev/hda1 which is your hard drive, I'm having trouble finding that file for my modem
<mattsqz> louis are you using feisty?
<louis_> yes
<helene> crdlb: Trying to set up KPPP
<crdlb> helene, well it's probably /dev/ppp0 I think
<helene> crdlb: Hmm... There's just /dev/ppp - should I try that?
<crdlb> sounds good
<mattsqz> doesnt look too bad louis
<mattsqz> shouldnt be very hard if you have a decent pipe to network..dialup would make me wanna break stuff apt-getting everything though
<louis_> haha yeah it'll have to wait
<Minataku> If you even could get it through in the first place >.<
<louis_> are all the directions on that link you sent me?
<louis_> bc if so, I'll just check that out once i have network access again
<mattsqz> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-linux-with-ati.html
<mattsqz> use that one, its pretty straightforward
<mattsqz> do everything up until it tells you to make a shell script...skip that nonsense
<louis_> skip the shell script?
<mattsqz> yes
<mattsqz> the current version of beryl installs in ubuntu the menu stuff
<louis_> do you have to edit config files and such? i tried it a few time and it always crapped out and fell back to metacity or KDE or whatever
<mattsqz> you just have to change one item in xorg.conf
<louis_> okay. that's just setting the default desktop right?
<helene> aagggggghhhhhh
<mattsqz> its changing the driver from a 2d driver to the glx driver
<helene> I've been trying for like, 5 hours to get this damn modem working
<mattsqz> damn, second modem user tonight..
<helene> that might have been me. i was on under contrast earlier
<helene> and/or mike
<helene> (working on my grandmother's laptop)
<louis_> okay. sounds doable
<louis_> thanks matt!
<louis_> and all you others
<TyphoidHippo> Hi everyone - I'll get straight to the point - I have a server here, and I want it to act as a caching name server for all the machines in my LAN.  I have googled the crap out of this, and I tried using BIND with no success, and discovered that dnsmasq is more like what I should use, because it will use the hosts file on the server (where I can define my LAN machines) and also cache DNS queries for the rest of t
<arthur_kalm> hmm OK so it seems amarok cannot properly read the aac tag's genre :(
<sebastianhooker_> arthur_kalm: amarok isn't too reliable
<namol> hey there!
<sebastianhooker_> hey namol
<arthur_kalm> sebastianhooker_: well it's my favourite player... it's the best one i know
* helene bangs head through monitor
<sebastianhooker_> arthur_kalm: whatever it takes
<helene> arthur_kalm: same here
<arthur_kalm> hmm but I need something that will properly read these aac tags :S
<helene> arthur_kalm: Did you try searching adept for "amarok aac"?
<sebastianhooker_> i'll be back when people are alive and talkative
<TyphoidHippo> I tried #dns first, but I've been in there for a while, and there's nobody alive in there...
<helene> arthur_kalm: or even just "aac"
<arthur_kalm> helene: yes I have, about the only thing that came up was gtkpod-aac
<arthur_kalm> i've tried install all the other things, the libs, gstreamer0.8-faac, faac, etc
<arthur_kalm> helene: I've just started using iTunes music store, it's turning out to be a pain in the ass :(
<sebastianhooker_> by god! i've got it! iTunes!
<helene> sorry, don't know what else to suggest
<TyphoidHippo> alrighty, I'll try somewhere else - have a good day everyone
<helene> arthur_kalm: yeah, that's what i've heard. part of the reason i'd never buy an ipod. :-)
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Heh
* helene wonders why he's still trying to help other people when he's been working on the same problem all f*&#in' day
<helene> :-D
<Minataku> That might be a bit "high-class" for this channel
<Minataku> XD
<arthur_kalm> helene: doesn't have much to do with having an iPod, just want a legal way to download music ;)... and since allofmp3 got closed down i'm out of luck
<Minataku> Unfortunately, I haven't done much networking
<namol> what's the problem?
<TyphoidHippo> Minataku:lol, I figured it might be, but worth a shot anyway...  I'm running out of hair to pull out here!
<arthur_kalm> helene: but thanks for the help... i'll have to try and figure this out later then...
<helene> arthur_kalm: have you tried iTunes in WINE?
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Even the hair... :O
<namol> TyphoidHippo, what's the problem?
<arthur_kalm> helene: looked it up and it says it doesn't work at all
<TyphoidHippo> Well, I'm trying to get a caching name server going, but having problems.
<namol> using what dns server? bind?
<Minataku> Pulling out THAT hair had to hurt
<Minataku> Sorry. Bored. >.<
<TyphoidHippo> I wrote a long description of it up a ways, can I PM it o you?
<namol> sure
<TyphoidHippo> it might have been before you came in here
<namol> yea i didn't see the problem so go ahead and pm it
<helene> C'mon, this should be easy for some expert in here. How do I find the file in /dev that points to my modem?
<Minataku> helene: Have you tried /dev/modem ?
<helene> Minataku: Yep. Thanks anyway though
<namol> helene, what's your cat /proc/devices say?
<helene> namol: Umm... Not sure what I should be looking for in that?
<namol> well that lists all connected devices to the machine
<Minataku> helene: Heh
<namol> general rule of thumb is that most modems are tty or ttys
<Minataku> I don't have a modem so I can't really help, sorry >.<
<Minataku> Yeah, usually they're a ttyS
<namol> that's if its a serial modem
<namol> what type of modem is it?
<namol> it kinda depends
<TyphoidHippo> I also tried #ubuntu for something a while back....but man, it's crazy in there.  Did you get that PM namol?  I don't mean to be impatient or anything...sorry if I come off that way.  I just don't know if this gaim is working with IRC correctly.
<namol> hang on, let me register this nick lol
<louis_> hey are there any external modem vendors that are known to be linux compatible (and not too expensive?)
<helene> I did everything imaginable to get it working under Feisty, then found out from launchpad and a couple forum posts that it doesn't work in Feisty, but it "does" in Edgy. Installed Edgy, only to find out sl-modem-daemon and sl-modem-source (the packages I had to install for the modem to come up at all) aren't available in Edgy's repo's
<namol> helene, what type of modem is it?
<helene> namol: Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<louis_> any chance it might be one of those incompatible winmodems?
<TyphoidHippo> Did you get it that time, namol?  Thanks for your attention, too.  :-D
<helene> namol: Well, I just tried making a link to /dev/ttyS0 and named it modem, then clicked "Query modem" in KPPP, and it looks like that crashed KPPP (sorry, can't send PM's)
<helene> louis_: Already researched that, and I don't think it is
<helene> louis_: Thanks though
<louis_> helene:  np i realize i'm hopping in a bit late
<louis_> and that i know virtually nothing
<TyphoidHippo> This is weird, I guess gaim doesn' do this correctly.  Are you even getting the small, two word, PMs I've sent?
<helene> lol
<namol> i am getting the small ones
<TyphoidHippo> ok, I'll break it up then
<namol> did you register with nickserv? you have to do pms
<Minataku> Ot you can turn off that dumbass option to block them
<Minataku> The spam problem?
<namol> either or
<namol> yea
<Minataku> Completely nonexistant
<Minataku> I turned off that stupid option, like, three months ago
<Minataku> No spam since
<TyphoidHippo> How do I register with nickserv?  Is there a command for that?
<TyphoidHippo> (slash)register maybe?
<namol>  /nickserver register password here
<namol> nickserv
<namol> not nickserver
<crdlb> !register | TyphoidHippo
<ubotu> TyphoidHippo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TyphoidHippo> ok, it's registered
<Dragnslcr> mattsqz- well, it didn't work
<TyphoidHippo> this is funny....  I come here to get help with DNS, and end up spending all this time debugging my PMs.
<namol> lol
<louis_> hey could my http issues be DNS related?
<louis_> i remember somebody breifly mentioned that
<Dragnslcr> So is there anyway to get bluetooth devices to connect when the system boots instead of when I login? It's tough to type a password without a keyboard
<namol> can you ping by name, ie google.com?
<louis_> you talking to me namol?
<louis_> and if so, how would i do that?
<namol> louis_, yes
<namol> try this
<namol> in your web brwoser go to 66.233.187.99
<namol> that's one of google's ip addresses
<namol> if it comes up
<namol> then you have a dns problem
<louis_> i typed it in the address bar
<louis_> and it didnt work
<louis_> Could not connect to host http://66.233.187.99
<louis_> so it's not a dns problem or it is?
<louis_> its not, right?
<namol> well how did you connect to this server?
<douglas> boa noite a todos
<louis_> haha hell if i know.  i just started konversation and it worked
<louis_> boa noite
<louis_> kopete works too
<louis_> adept doesn't and neither does konquerer's http
<RawSewage> what HTTP issues
<RawSewage> do you get lag before loading a page
<mattsqz> no
<louis_> no it just doesn't load
<louis_> lol
<RawSewage> oh
<mattsqz> he cant get anything through port 80 or 8080 so far
<louis_> yeah... weird
<mattsqz> thats all we've checked
<namol> do you have a proxy running?
<louis_> what if i defined other ports for http?
<louis_> no. no proxy
<namol> or webbrowser pointing at a proxy?
<louis_> and that's the way it should be
<namol> what about port 443?
<louis_> my web browser is set for direct connection, if that's what your asking. i'm not sure
<louis_> how do i check? prot 443?
<mattsqz> im pretty sure his browser is at default settings
<louis_> yeah they should be
<louis_> i messed with them, but set them back to default
<namol> are you on dial-up or a lan?
<louis_> dial-up
<mattsqz> https://www.grc.com/port_443.htm
<mattsqz> try that
<louis_> i'm using the linuxant drivers if that helps
<mattsqz> oops
<mattsqz> lol
<namol> well we know that you can communicate with the internet, or else you wouldn't be here
<louis_> doesnt work
<mattsqz> wrong tab
<louis_> namol, that's what's so annoying about this!  it's so close, yet so far! =)
<namol> oo i know!
<namol> ok, bring up a console window
<namol> and then telnet google.com 80
<mattsqz> http://www.ges.gla.ac.uk:443/
<louis_> do i just type telnet google.com 80?
<namol> yup
<louis_> louis@louis-desktop:~$ telnet google.com 80
<louis_> Trying 64.233.187.99...
<louis_> Connected to google.com.
<louis_> Escape character is '^] '.
<louis_> that seems to work...
<namol> ok that's good then
<namol> so that tells us its your browser
<louis_> okay
<namol> while in the console, type ping google.com
<namol> just to confirm that
<namol> after a few hit crtl+c to stop it
<louis_> namol, that seems to be working
<louis_> -- google.com ping statistics ---
<louis_> 17 packets transmitted, 16 received, 5% packet loss, time 15998ms
<louis_> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 247.987/302.004/411.997/53.380 ms
<namol> type sudo apt-get install lynx
<namol> that's a text based web browser
<louis_> okay. word of warning:  i dont think adept is working, but i dunno if that has anything to do with atp get
<louis_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<louis_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<louis_> sudo?
<namol> yes, sudo
<louis_> eading package lists... Done
<louis_> Building dependency tree
<louis_> Reading state information... Done
<louis_> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<louis_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<louis_> is only available from another source
<louis_> E: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<louis_> i hope i don't get flood-killed lol
<louis_> PS- namol you're a godsend!
<namol> what package is that thing in
<namol> aptitude search lynx
<louis_> how do i do that?
<namol> just type aptitude search lynx
<namol> :)
<louis_> lol =)
<louis_> doesnt do anything. goes right back to louis@louis-desktop
<namol> doesn't return any results?
<louis_> no
<louis_> none
<namol> try sudo aptitude search lynx
<namol> if that doesn't work, try apt-get search lynx
<namol> wait, apt-get can't search lol
<namol> ignore that last one
<louis_> haha okay
<louis_> yeah still nothing
<mattsqz> ..
<mattsqz> its showing up in adept for me
<namol> yea i know
<namol> which is weird
<namol> lynx shows up just find for me
<louis_> do i need to enable repositories?
<namol> what's your sources say?
<namol> yes, yes you do
<illriginal> Can someone help me install this file: cedega_6.0-1.i386.p2p.tgz
<namol> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gafanhoto> hello
<gafanhoto> Boa noite do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil
<TyphoidHippo> Awesome!  After I removed bind9, and restarted dnsmasq, it works like a champ...almost too easy, like magic.  I'm going to go bang my head into a wall now for being a tard.  Have a great day, guys!  Thanks again, namol, and I bookmarked that BIND tut, just in case I wanna get fancy with bind some day.
<louis_> namol, did that, got a lot of text
<louis_> i don't want to get flood killed, so i wont send it all
<namol> excellent
<mattsqz> just do this
<illriginal> Can someone help me install this file: cedega_6.0-1.i386.p2p.tgz
<mattsqz> 'apt-get update"
<namol> apt-get update
<namol> might need sudo apt-get update
<mattsqz> most likely
<Dragnslcr> illriginal- well, tar -zxvf will extract it
<louis_> kowabunga!  it's updating
<namol> illriginal, tar -zxvf cedega_6.0-1.i386.p2p.tgz
<Dragnslcr> illriginal- after that, you'd probably want to follow the readme file if there is one
* namol types too slow
<TyphoidHippo> And it works with whatever you define in the servers hosts file, so I am, of course going to reroute myspace.com to something repulsive just to see the reaction on my woman's face....
<louis_> namol, i'll check in in 10 minutes or so when it's done updating
<illriginal> nope there's no readme file in the tar file
<namol> TyphoidHippo, make it go to kittenwar.net
<Dragnslcr> illriginal- Cedega's site should have instructions
<mattsqz> better yet
<louis_> possibly 20 minutes or so
<mattsqz> make myspace.com point to one of the many fake myspace login servers
<Dragnslcr> illriginal- without knowing if it's source that you're supposed to compile or something else, all we can really do is guess
<illriginal> hopefully :)
<namol> make that kittenwar.com lol
<mattsqz> instant spam flood
<mattsqz> theyll even have her password to spam others with
<mattsqz> her friends list will shrink
<TyphoidHippo> yea, I looked at kittenwar.net, and I was like:  man this guy has no sense of humor
<mattsqz> hooray success!
<namol> lol
<namol> TyphoidHippo, the fun thing would be to make all the traffic get routed to squid and then use squid to perform manipulations to the pages
<TyphoidHippo> hahaha, I like kittenwar.com - but I was thinking of something like that one site that caused all the uproar...something with a goat.  She would probably throw her laptop out the window screaming.
<mattsqz> goatse.cx
<namol> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<namol> do that with the squid
<mattsqz> though i believe its been moved from that domain
<TyphoidHippo> YES!!!!  That's the one, namol!
<TyphoidHippo> hahahah
<TyphoidHippo> it's done
<TyphoidHippo> Now to just wait
<namol> are you married?
<TyphoidHippo> she's probably on it right now
<TyphoidHippo> yea
<namol> not for long :P
<TyphoidHippo> lol!!
<TyphoidHippo> She's cool....for the most part.  After she freaks out, she'll think it's funny.  Hopefully....
<namol> just don't admit you did it until she's onto you
<TyphoidHippo> if not, I think it's funny so who cares, right?
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<TyphoidHippo> yea, I'll tell her she must have gotten hacked
<namol> lol
<namol> damn those windows machines
<namol> man the cavs are getting stomped
<TyphoidHippo> hehe, she's using debian, but she doesn't know any better, anyway.  I'll tell her she got the first big linux virus, and I am so mad at her for it.
<namol> i forgot what i was wanting to do
<louis_> hey while i'm waiting for this update, how do you log into KDE as an admin?
<louis_> lol that's like the greatest linux mystery for me
<namol> oh yea, i can't remember the name of the stat program that runs on the desktop that shows cpuinfo/bandwith etc
<louis_> namol, you were wanting to hold my hand and make my internet work ;-)
<namol> on kubuntu, unless you've defined the root password, can't
<namol> you can run programs as root
<illriginal> I ran tar -zxvf cedega_6.0-1.i386.p2p.tgz but no install...
<louis_> namol, ksysguard?
<mattsqz> thats easy enough to do though
<mattsqz> sudo passwd ;)
<louis_> how do you define the root password?
<namol> sudo passwd root :P
<namol> at console
<namol> illriginal, i bet it made a new folder though right?!
<Minataku> louis_: DO NOT
<illriginal> yeah after the extraction, then i had to extract another file.
<Minataku> Run normal tasks as root
<namol> Minataku, i totally agree
<louis_> oh uh oh. i just did
<namol> if you need to run a gui program as root for something, it will ask you for your password
<illriginal> namol, now im here: /home/illriginal/Desktop/cedega-engine-6.0_[PtitGNU] /cedega-engine-6.0-local-update.i386.cpkg_FILES/cedega_6.0-1.i386.p2p.tgz_FILES
<louis_> why is that bad?
<ladyofthenight^^> Anybody know why the sound volume icon doesn't show up in the toolbar tray when I login?
<illriginal> im tryin to go to their site and find instructions... but seems like they don't have one.
<illriginal> at least not from what i can see ><
<louis_> i just want to know so that i can get write permissions on some files in the etc folder
<namol> why do you want to write to stuff in the etc?
<louis_> is it bad that i defined a new UNIX password though?
<namol> no
<Minataku> louis_: Yes and no in that order
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, you didn't need to unpack the cpkg, is there a deb file in the main dir?
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, ok, nm, you need to download the cedega-small pkg for debian
<louis_> okay. so as a general rule, i should stick to sudo if i need admin rights?
<namol> yup
<illriginal> hitmanwilly what are you talkin about? what small pakage?
<illriginal> i have to download more files in order to get cedega to work?
<hitmanWilly> on the cedega site there should be the option to download a pkg called cedega-small-<something>
<illriginal> but I already have it...
<illriginal> is that an additional file?
<uzip> hi
<louis_> namol, what do i need to do after the apt-get update is done?  get lynx right?
<namol> yup
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, ok, what file did you download? originally?
<illriginal> cedega-engine-6.0-local-update.i386.cpkg
<louis_> I ask bc the apt-get update is gonna take a while...
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, ok, you need the cedega-small version...that's what installs the actual app
<illriginal> but they only have a demo on their site...
<illriginal> lol
<billyd> Hello :-)
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, the cedega-engine pkg is used by cedega itself
<illriginal> ah ok.
<namol> louis_, it shouldn't lynx isn't that big
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, the engine is where all the proprietary stuff is at...
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, is there a #cedega channel? they may be more help...
<illriginal> there's no small pkg file
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, it should be in a deb format
<illriginal> yes, im lookin
<illriginal> in the download area of their site
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, ok, is this the actual transgaming.com site?
<FroggyTheGreat> Hey all. I'm trying to get an Epson RX580 to work under Kubuntu FF.  I can get the drivers to show up in Gimp, but not the KDE print manager.  Any thoughts?
<illriginal> yes,,,'
<hitmanWilly> ok, ill give you a link...
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm trying to use pipslite-install to make a .ppd file, but it's not detecting the printer.
<TyphoidHippo> Hey, I've got another...more general question, since I see you guys are talking gaming now.  I've noticed on some games, like HL2, and STALKER, and a few others, that the directory structure they used....looks pretty linuxish.  Are games like that usually easier to get running in linux (ignoring the whole issue of steam for HL2, at least)?
<Minataku> Heh
<FroggyTheGreat> Any printer gurus online tonight?
<namol> i just use wine to install anything
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, http://downloads.cedega.com/files/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb
<Minataku> They may be Windows games but we all know who has the better EVERYTHING
<TyphoidHippo> It looks like they developed the games in linux, and I'm sure some, or a lot of them do, anyway.
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, that should link you to the download file
<namol> i'd help if i knew what that epson was and what a ppd is
<namol> lol
<illriginal> and this is the file i need in order to install my cedega which I already have and extracted?
<namol> what type of printer is that epson? network/usb/parallel/serial?
<FroggyTheGreat> It's a USB
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, the file you downloaded was the engine...it'll need the original (unextracted) file to install
<darkrift> Q
<illriginal> lol hold on, im gonna find another place to download this file
<hitmanWilly> illriginal, once you get the deb just use dpkg to install it
<darkrift> why do my tray apps sometimes not make it to teh tray?
<darkrift> they show up as a normal app with a titlebar button
<TyphoidHippo> namol:  What game(s) would you recommend someone try out first (I have practically every decent game ever made for Windows...but I don't have Windows anymore, lol) to learn to use Wine?  I'm sure there are some that are very easy to get working...
<FroggyTheGreat> My base problem is that it doesn't show up in the printer list in the Add Printer screen under KDE, but an ancillary problem is that pipslite-install can't find the actual printer, even though it's connected and turned on.
<namol> all programs are easy to use with wine
<TyphoidHippo> oh...well....ok then
<namol> just wine installfile.exe
<hitmanWilly> namol, assuming they work :P
<TyphoidHippo> heh.  I didn't realize it was that simple.
<namol> hitmanWilly, i haven't had a problem with one not working yet
<hitmanWilly> namol, ? ive had nothing but problems getting stuff to work...
<namol> what games?
<FroggyTheGreat> Any thoughts on how to get a USB scanner/printer to be recognized by pipslite-install?
<hitmanWilly> namol, well, guild wars for one...and copying over dlls is not an option for me :)
<namol> FroggyTheGreat, nope sorry, i would suggest checking to see if the device can be seen on the usb port
<mattsqz> hey..wine works that well nowadays?
<namol> yea, the new wine does
<mattsqz> i havent touched it since...1999
<namol> i just installed the WoW cds
<FroggyTheGreat> It can, and I can stick a CF card in the printer and it shows up on my desktop.
* hitmanWilly prefers native linux games anyway
<namol> i'm not familiar as to what pipslite does
<namol> what dlls are needed by guildwars?
<mattsqz> damned lightning
<mattsqz> it is threatening me
<Minataku> I'm a console gamer
<FroggyTheGreat> Pipslite should just create a .ppd file for the printer so I can install it.  Any ideas how to get the printer seen by KDE otherwise?
<namol> all cedega does is customize wine basically with newer drivers etc
<namol> what's a ppd file lol
<TyphoidHippo> I have it installed here, and I remember one time right clicking on a windows exe in nautilus and seeing "open with wine" but it didn't do anything...and I have been using fluxbox and pcmanfm since...a long time now.  I'll check it out again though.
<hitmanWilly> namol, not sure, had to use cedega to get it running...wouldn't even start up under wine...even after tweaking around settings for a couple hours :P
<namol> i always run wine from the console
<TyphoidHippo> yea
<hgarcia> has anyone got wow to work via linux?
<namol> hitmanWilly, what version of wine?
<namol> hgarcia,  i did
<hitmanWilly> namol, hold on...
<namol> with the latest install of wine
<hgarcia> how did you do that?
<TyphoidHippo> I'll do that...just saying that was the only time I ever tried it, and it didn't work, so I just took the easy road of saying "Well, this thing sucks, oh well...."
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone else know how to get the KDE print system to see printer drivers that are installed and visible through Gimpprint, but not the KDE system itself?
<namol> hgarcia, mount the WoW install discs, type wine /mnt/cdrom/wowinstall.exe
<hitmanWilly> namol, 0.9.38...im assuming that's the newest one...
<Zeelot3k> hey guys I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then I closed the window and now it tells me it is locked when I try to run it again, how can I fix this?
<Zeelot3k> I accidentally closed it while it was running the setup
<namol> locate *.lock
<Minataku> !dpkgfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hitmanWilly> namol, i did build it from the source myself tho :P
<Minataku> There
<namol> there ya go
<Zeelot3k> thanks
<Minataku> np
<namol> hitmanWilly,  yea, just add this to your sources.list for the latest wine
<Zeelot3k> still locked >_<
<hitmanWilly> namol, its ok, i already got that one...prefer building anyway...
<Minataku> Zeelot3k: LIES
<namol> lol
<namol> # deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<Zeelot3k> no lies!!
<namol> # deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<hitmanWilly> namol, and besides, it won't work on my gentoo box...:P
<namol> sans the #
<namol> gentoo yet you're in #kubuntu :P
<hitmanWilly> namol, i use both
<hitmanWilly> gentoo on the desk and kubuntu on the lappy
<Minataku> I use Gentoo as well
<Minataku> No *buntu at all, either
<Zeelot3k> will it unlock when I reboot atleast? I guess I can wait
<namol> Zeelot3k, no, it makes a lock file
<Minataku> Zeelot3k: It should have unlocked with that command
<Zeelot3k> hmmph wtf
<Zeelot3k> it didnt
<Minataku> Did you type it wrong?
<hgarcia> is that it namol? mount the cd and run the install?
<Zeelot3k> copy pasted
<namol> hgarcia, yup
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot3k, yes, the lockfile is on a tempfs IIRC
<TyphoidHippo> namol, I don't use kubuntu, either, but this is the only helpful room I could find
<namol> did you put the double >> thing?
<Minataku> namol beat me to it
<Zeelot3k> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Minataku> Zeelot3k: You have a running instance
<hitmanWilly> yeah, var is tempfs, gets purged on reboot
<Minataku> Find it and kill it
<hgarcia> thanks
<FroggyTheGreat> Does anyone know how I can find or create a driver file for an Epson RX580?
* NightBird explodes
<louis_> namol, how much longer are you going to be on IRC?
<Zeelot3k> is there a gui thingy like in windows? =P
<Minataku> FroggyTheGreat: Find? Google.
<namol> till the cavs lose
<Zeelot3k> for processes
<Minataku> Zeelot3k: I think there's a process manager, yeah
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<namol> which is about 30 mins or so
<Minataku> Forget what it's called
<Zeelot3k> =(
<namol> ps
<Minataku> I don't use KDE >.<
<TyphoidHippo> gnome-system-monitor
<Minataku> namol: GUI
<Zeelot3k> lol
<namol> oh
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Kubuntu
<namol> lol
<TyphoidHippo> oh, wait kde
<hitmanWilly> ctrl-esc i want to say...
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<TyphoidHippo> just install that anyway
<TyphoidHippo> it's great
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<namol> i prefer console for things because i'm ass backwards
<TyphoidHippo> top?
<louis_> haha okay. my apt-get update should be done in 15 min or so, so I'll be able to exploit you for a bit longer
<louis_> =)
<namol> that and i use ssh for all admin type of stuff
<Minataku> namol: No, you prefer the console for things because you know what you're doing
<namol> Minataku, i prefer ass backwards
<Minataku> And you know that the CLI is 50000x more powerful than the GUI
<TyphoidHippo> ssh is freakin awesome for controlling your servers
<TyphoidHippo> with x forwarding, at that
<namol> no need for x
<mattsqz> more powerful, or chokes system resources less?
<Zeelot3k> wont let me end the process >_>
<TyphoidHippo> yes, there most certainly is!
<namol> i can do everything from console
<TyphoidHippo> .....for me.....
<Zeelot3k> what's the command to end a process?
<namol> kill
<namol> or killall
<Dr_willis> you can even watch porn from the console! :0
<mattsqz> ...
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<Dr_willis> aaalib porn!
<namol> ascii porn
<namol> oooo baby
<Zeelot3k> and the command to list all processes?
<Dr_willis> Look at the size of that Asterisk!
<namol> ps
<namol> what's that switch
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot3k, try htop
<namol> ps -a for all i think
<mattsqz> im using kubuntu+beryl, i must be a heretic
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis :D
<namol> lol
<TyphoidHippo> I'd like to hit that close bracket
<mattsqz> my poor neglected console
<Minataku> What's up? :D
<TyphoidHippo> oh yea baby
<Minataku> 8===D {}
<Minataku> XD
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<Minataku> Sorry, that was bad
<Minataku> X3
<namol> ({}) oh yea
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  about 8 hrs of shopping/running around.. she finially got so tired she couldent shop no more.
<hitmanWilly> mattsqz, that's why linux rules, whatever floats your boat
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  I did pick up a Antec 900 case on sale for $60
<TyphoidHippo> I was gonna draw it, but decided to be a pansie
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Nice
<Zeelot3k> still won't let me kill the process...
<Zeelot3k> wtf
<namol> try sudo
<Minataku> Zeelot3k: Try with -9
<namol> sudo kill -9 pid
<Dr_willis> moved my main pc into it. its not a bad case. But the  layout  is such  that my PS needs a longer cable or 2 for some conectors.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, apt -s a root proc...needs sudo
<TyphoidHippo> I remember the scripts for AOl back in like...I don't know, 1800 something that did ascii porn all over the screen
<Minataku> If SIGTERM doesn't take it down, SIGKILL should. If SIGKILL doesn't, then you're in trouble
<Minataku> XD
<hitmanWilly> s/-s/is
<namol> warning, abort abort abort!
<namol> lol
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'm guessing all that shopping left you with no time to do anything else XD
* mattsqz tries 'killall -9 98052'
<hitmanWilly> but worst comes to worst, a reboot will defiantely clear anything on /var
<namol> so, who's going to ohio linuxfest this year?
<Zeelot3k> ok I killed the process and tried unlocking it again and still no go
<namol> what's it say now?
<Zeelot3k> same error
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i dident even have time to take a showqer this morning.
<Dr_willis> I did pick up some packing material at the stores.
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot3k, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dr_willis> her and her *$*&@ lets go look at cars...
<Dr_willis> Shes going to the Hospital tomorrow for tests. Full Anastesia.. so she will be tired for the next 4 days i bet.
<hitmanWilly> Zeelot3k, make sure any processes using the apt database are closed ie adept or synaptic
<Zeelot3k> aha got it thanks
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Bad and good all in one
<Zeelot3k> found it heh
<Minataku> I can imagine how annoying that can be, though XD
<Minataku> At least you can supposedly relax now :D
<TyphoidHippo> namol, what cosole editor do you use?  I can get vi to work....sometimes.....but it seems to just hate me and do whatever it wants all the time.
<TyphoidHippo> *console editor*
<namol> i like vim
<namol> which is vi improved!
<sfire> nano rocks
<namol> eh
<Minataku> nano
<Minataku> FTW
<TyphoidHippo> vi improved would be great
<Minataku> Because it actually edits
<hitmanWilly> TyphoidHippo, im losing geek points as i say this, but nano works for me
<TyphoidHippo> I am gonna check out this nano
<sfire> nano is super easy
<namol> nano or pico
<sfire> vi and vim are almost impossible
<namol> how are they impossible
<TyphoidHippo> I always find myself pressing insert over and over again
<hitmanWilly> not impossible, just different
<namol> emacs are freaking impossible
<namol> yea, i is insert
<TyphoidHippo> and never getting it to just let me type what I want
<Minataku> emacs requires 10 fingers... on each hand.
<namol> i use vim because it's on all my systems
<namol> unix and linux
<namol> nano isn't :P
<namol> and neither is pico
<namol> i used to use pico on rh 6
* hitmanWilly can use vi/vim when he needs to, but prefers nano for most simple stuff
<Minataku> vi pisses me off
<namol> but then i learned
<TyphoidHippo> sfire, your endorsement of nano has convinced me....
<Minataku> I can sorta use it
<namol> vi is great for stuff
<namol> especially writing code
<Minataku> But I don't care to memorize exactly how to use it
<namol> like perl/bash scripts
<louis_> namol, 30 seconds to go! what's the next step?  atp-get lynx?
<Minataku> vi is terrible for everything
<Minataku> IMO, anyway
<TyphoidHippo> "nano is super easy"  "vi is nearly impossible" Thats all I need to hear. lol
<Minataku> And I use Gentoo and I still say nano is best
<namol> louis_, i thought you were already getting that
<namol> gentoo is easy
<Minataku> I know what I'm doing in Linux/Unix, and I still prefer nano over *
<louis_> haha no no. apt-get update right now
<namol> you want hard use slackware, there's no easy way to install stuff :P
<namol> or upgrade
<TyphoidHippo> Yes
<TyphoidHippo> I want hard!
<louis_> slooooow =(
<TyphoidHippo> Give me the most obscure, hardest to figure out OS in the world, baby!
<hitmanWilly> namol, used slack for quite a few years
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: OpenVMS
<namol> hitmanWilly, i love slack
<louis_> oh wait... sike... it's still updating... there's a hell of a lot of packages to get here...
<louis_> what will i be doing with lynx once i get it?
<TyphoidHippo> And make the documentation in Russian
<namol> it taught me many things about linux
<TyphoidHippo> I have used openvms
<FroggyTheGreat> ok. does anyone have an eksprx580.ppd  file they can e-mail me?  This is just stymying me left and right here.
<hitmanWilly> namol, ditto
<Minataku> namol: And BDSM, no doubt
<namol> louis_, try to open a webpage lol
<TyphoidHippo> it's on the server at school
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Bullsh?t
<Minataku> :o
<TyphoidHippo> the mail server
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> Heh
<hitmanWilly> namol, it just got a little too dated for my taste...
<louis_> okay. i'll hit you up when all this downloading is done
<Minataku> Now if OpenVMS isn't a crazy bitch, nothing is
<TyphoidHippo> I haven't installed it or anything....but I have had to use it
<TyphoidHippo> I had a big pink book to help me
<namol> hitmanWilly, i use it for when i need a newer kernel that supports old/obscure hardware
<TyphoidHippo> and that was it
<hitmanWilly> namol, :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<namol> i'd like you to use sco TyphoidHippo
<james_> heya
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Yeah, I'm an OS collector
<louis_> i feel like a turtle...
<james_> need a lil help here, nvidia go-7800 and Kubuntu
<Minataku> And all those DEC OSes completely escape me
<james_> which module should i be using? nvidia-glx ?
<louis_> namol, how did you get so good with linux?
<namol> james_, sure that sounds good
<namol> louis_, it's my job lol
<namol> network/sysadmin
<namol> i also have to use windows too :\
<TyphoidHippo> IS OpenVMS not used much anymore?  It wasn't that hard to use it, from what I remember...  Of course, I didn't have to much beyond setting up new email accounts.
<TyphoidHippo> to do much
<hitmanWilly> james_, actually, that one can use nvidia-glx-new
<sfire> OpenVMS runs the stock exchanges I do believe
<louis_> haha that would do it
<hitmanWilly> james_, or nvidia-glx, both work well
<james_> isnt the 'new' for legacy cards?
<louis_> i had no idea there was this kind of support on IRC... here i've been looking for kubuntu forums...
<hitmanWilly> james_, no, the -legacy is for legacy cards
<hitmanWilly> james_, there's three seperate nvidia modules in the repos right now
<TyphoidHippo> The tech department at the school I was working at doesn't have a clue how their mail server works (the OpenVMS one).  That was kinda funny to me.  They use Windows servers for almost everything but mail.
<hitmanWilly> james_, the 8000 series need the -new ones
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Oi
<louis_> So random question, is it a bad idea to get automatix?
<Minataku> louis_: YES
<namol> TyphoidHippo, that's because exchange gets expensive
<crdlb> louis_, no
<hitmanWilly> james_, anything older than 6000 needs the legacy IIRC,
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<james_> k, its a 7800 here
<crdlb> louis_, misread
<crdlb> lol
<Minataku> Heh
<james_> brb lemme restart
<louis_> i've heard yes, but it's so darn convenient
<Minataku> I was about to say, crdlb
<crdlb> I thought you said good idea
<Minataku> !automatix | louis_
<ubotu> louis_: please see above
<Tm_T> louis_: and entering few apt-get commands isn't?
<Minataku> It's convienent until it rapes you in the ass and makes your system it's bitch >.<
<Tm_T> louis_: you can even make script to do it for you if you're that lazy
<Tm_T> Minataku: you're mine
<louis_> haha point taken, TM_T
<Minataku> Tm_T: ?
<TyphoidHippo> I used Automatix to install BUM on some systems, and it worked fine.  that's all I used it for, though...if that helps.  Which I'm sure it doesn't.
<Minataku> Tm_T: That's the best way to put it
<Minataku> lol
<louis_> let me get this straight though
<Tm_T> Minataku: sure it is
<namol> cavs are coming back!
<louis_> i can pretty much apt-get anything, but how do i point it to the right repository?
<hitmanWilly> louis_, add them to sources.list
<namol> louis_, with your sources.list
<Tm_T> sources.list contains list of sources
<Minataku> Besides, we can all agree that ABC primetime is family friendly, and I was hearing those two words there since at least 2000
<TyphoidHippo> cavs are gonna lose!  (I don't really know anything about football these days...just want to add an opposing voice here).
<namol> which is by default in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<louis_> yeah cavs!
<Tm_T> Minataku: I was saying you're my bitch
<louis_> sudo kate sources.list?
<Minataku> Tm_T: I'm nobody's bitch... yet
<Tm_T> louis_: kdesu for GUI
<namol> what's kate? lol
<Minataku> You gotta get to know me first
<Minataku> XD
<Tm_T> Minataku: so you think
<TyphoidHippo> I'm BIND's bitch.
<Minataku> Tm_T: Is that some kind of threat?
<hitmanWilly> Tm_T, at least buy him dinner or something :P
<Tm_T> anyway, that's offtopic
<louis_> okay so sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Tm_T> Minataku: no, silly joke
<Minataku> Tm_T: Okay
<Tm_T> louis_: kdesu
<Minataku> Sorry, I have paranoia issues
<Minataku> XD
<james_> still stuck at 640x480 on a 1440x900 display
<Tm_T> louis_: kdesu instead of sudo when ticling GUI apps
<louis_> isn't that the text editor?
<louis_> or have i been making that up?
<sfire> james_: I can help
<Minataku> james_: Mailboxed LCD, I bet, too
<sfire> 1 sec
<Minataku> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> louis_: Kate is graphical text editor
<louis_> kdesu is a text editor?
<louis_> oooooooh okay
<louis_> kde super user! i get it!
<Tm_T> louis_: nano is text mode text editor
<louis_> okay. so i can work with .config files using kate right?
<Tm_T> sure
<Dr_willis>  text mode text editor ......... hmm..
<TyphoidHippo> And nano is super easy!  (or so I'm told)
* Dr_willis meditates on that. 
<louis_> or i can use nano?
<Tm_T> sure
<james_> well i have 2 choices , NV or Nvidia
<Tm_T> you can use any text editor you like
<namol> freaking cavs
<Dr_willis> nvidia = the actual drivers from nvidia, nv = the opensourced drivers.
<crdlb> (except notepad in wine)
<Dr_willis> notepad in wine is bad...
<Dr_willis> ;0
<Tm_T> crdlb: that too
<TyphoidHippo> yea, they're going down, namol.  No hope for them.
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: Try it out, it is easy
<louis_> okay. sorry, it has got to be frustrating explaining this stuff to me
<crdlb> Tm_T, it'll screw up the linebreaks :)
<Minataku> You open a file for editing and actually are able to immediately edit it
<TyphoidHippo> notepad in wine? lol, are you serious?  Who does that?
<Tm_T> louis_: nah
<namol> TyphoidHippo, i hope your dynmasq breaks
<Tm_T> crdlb: so?
<TyphoidHippo> lol!!
<Minataku> Launch nano with -w if it has long lines
<crdlb> apt will complain
<Tm_T> crdlb: you can still use it, though it breaks it
<Minataku> In fact, if you're editing config files with nano, it's best to launch with -w
<TyphoidHippo> I hope your "improved" vi editor gets a virus.
<sfire> ^^ very true
<louis_> -w to launch. got it
<TyphoidHippo> That makes it as hard for you as it is for the rest of us.
<namol> TyphoidHippo, i can use any editor :P:
<Dr_willis> i like 'fte' for an editor
<Dr_willis> !info fte
<TyphoidHippo> Well, then I hope you get a virus
<ubotu> fte: Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.0-1.4 (feisty), package size 87 kB, installed size 332 kB
<TyphoidHippo> so there!
<louis_> namol, when I apt-get lynx it says E: Invalid operation lynx
<james_> ok here we go another re-start
<namol> apt-get install lynx
<james_> brb
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm at my wits' end here.  I downloaded the software from Epson, made it, installed it, and it'll make a driver file for my printer...if it would work.
<namol> or if you installed it
<louis_> oh. duh
<namol> type lynx google.com
<louis_> okay it's installing lynx now
<FroggyTheGreat> ./pipslite-install should detect the printer and make the driver.  It can't detect the printer on the USB port, even though the rest of the KDE system can.
<TyphoidHippo> froggy, I have an epson printer, and I just used CUPS to get it to work.  I'm sure that is totally useless information for you, but maybe not.
<louis_> ugh... 44 minutes to go
<louis_> oh. make it 10
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone have any ideas?  I've pretty much tapped out Google here.
<namol> what type of printer is it?
<james_> yaaa!!!! Thanks guys!
<TyphoidHippo> photo R340
<FroggyTheGreat> Epson Stylus Photo RX580.
<TyphoidHippo> with the disk printing thing in it
<FroggyTheGreat> If I could just get the driver listed in CUPS, it'd be great.  Gimp can tell what it is, but Cups can't.
<hitmanWilly> james_, i tke it its working?
<james_> yup yup 1440x900
<james_> now to see if the dri and glx are working
<hitmanWilly> :)
<louis_> namol:  adept seems to be working now.  i have the icon in the systray indicating that i have packages that need updating
<TyphoidHippo> I had to jump through a couple of hoops to make it work, hold on, and I'll check out what I had to do for you.
<FroggyTheGreat> Epson's software for it is a utility to create the drivers, but the creation utility can't tell the printer is plugged in.
<james_> hmm appears not to be
<namol> louis_, good, now you'll spend all night performing updates lol
<louis_> i'm assuming that means adept is working...
<hitmanWilly> james_, glxinfo | grep direct
<louis_> haha woohoo!
<louis_> i'll try to get my browser working before tackling that crazy ish
<hitmanWilly> james_, that'll tell you if you have direct rendering
<TyphoidHippo> Froggy, I'm sorry, I lied to you.  My server is ubuntu-server, and it just worked in CUPS on that machine.  I was thinking of another printer system that I had problems with.
<FroggyTheGreat> ok
<FroggyTheGreat> Any idea how to get the program to recognize the USB connection?
<james_> had to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable , glx is working great now
<TyphoidHippo> Which program?  Cups?  Through the web interface?  I haven't really been following your problem.
<TyphoidHippo> Mine is hooked up through USB, and I seem to vaguely remember having to mess with some permissions to get it to work.
<FroggyTheGreat> Cups can't see the driver.  Gimp can.  I don't know why.  The Epson software (pipslite-install) is supposed to detect the printer, create a driver for it, and we go from there.
<FroggyTheGreat> pipslite-install can't detect the printer, even though it's on, connected, and the rest of teh system can see it.
<namol> FroggyTheGreat, have you tried ndiswrapper? :)
<FroggyTheGreat> I haven't.  What is it?
<sfire> does ndiswrapper work for printers?
<namol> lol i'm just joking
<TyphoidHippo> When I installed it, I used the GUI utility for gnome.  I don't know what pipslite is, sorry...
<namol> it'd be great if it did
<sfire> ahhh... damn you namol :p
<sfire> lol.. got all excited for a second
<sfire> :p
<namol> ndiswrapper is a program for loading windows drivers for wireless cards
<FroggyTheGreat> ok
<sfire> I've got a dell color laser that I can't get working :(
<FroggyTheGreat> Are there any genuflections that generally work for making Linux or Linux programs recognize a device on the USB port?
<hitmanWilly> sfire, check out linuxprinting.org and see if there are any known issues with it
<louis_> namol, lynx is installed
<louis_> how to i go to google? lynx google?
<namol> lynx google.com
<louis_> accept cookie, i assume
<namol> yup
<louis_> okay it's on
<namol> looks to be your konqueror
<namol> i'd use a different gui browser
<namol> like firefox
<louis_> yeah i'd lvoe to ditch konq
<louis_> atp-get install firefox?
<namol> apt-get install firefox
<louis_> sweet!
<louis_> thanks SO MUCH, NAMOL!
<namol> louis_, see, you're getting it, soon you'll be using the console for everything!
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, anyone know where Gimp keeps its printer drivers?
<louis_> namol, I'd lvoe nothign more than that
<hitmanWilly> FroggyTheGreat, uses cups afaik
<TyphoidHippo> It's called gnome-cups-manager, the thing that I used, that just magically worked for my USB Epson Stylus Photo printer.  I remember that I plugged that printer into a laptop that was running xubuntu, and the xubuntu printer thing couldn't make it work, so I installed gnome-cups-manager on there, and it somehow made it work, magically.  you can install gnome stuff on your kde system...but you may have to install
<hitmanWilly> FroggyTheGreat, however, it does use the gnome printer interface
<Minataku> Hooray, louis_ :D
* Minataku gives louis_ 10000 useless points
<Minataku> :3
<namol> woooooo
* Minataku gives namol 10000 useless points as well
<Minataku> Because I'm too poor for them to be useful
* TyphoidHippo gives louis a big gear hug.
<Minataku> ;o;
<louis_> O'DOYLE RULES!
<Minataku> XD
<namol> hah
* TyphoidHippo means a bear hug.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: I was thinking Gears of War for a second
<Minataku> XD
<TyphoidHippo> hehe
<TyphoidHippo> that'd be quite a hug
<Minataku> But then I realized that a "gear hug" in that context would probably be very bad X3
<louis_> i wish my name was o'doyle
<louis_> haha yeah i give o'doyle 1000 useless points and a coupon to have sex with my girlfriend
<louis_> she's hot, i promise
<louis_> sorry... i give namol the coupon and the points
<TyphoidHippo> With a chainsaw and everything
<namol> a gear hug, it's like a bear hug but with a lot more grinding
<Minataku> Nothing says "I love you" like blood everywhere
<Minataku> j/k
<louis_> no but this is a perfect example of how i could have saved time/trouble by using a command prompt ... at least now i know the secret of atp-get install
<namol> apt
<namol> :P
<TyphoidHippo> the secret of apt-get install, lol
<louis_> seriously, thanks to all of you.  this irc is great
<TyphoidHippo> isn't it though?
<TyphoidHippo> this is my first time in here
<FroggyTheGreat> HAH!
<TyphoidHippo> I like these guys
<namol> oh just you wait :P
<louis_> yeah. apt. lol
<louis_> lazy fingers
<namol> with the command line you can also hit tab for command completion
<namol> it's good to use
<louis_> haha the secret which is not secret at all
<namol> i use it alot
<louis_> wow. i almost feel qualified to help others now...
<namol> so you can type ap and it will auto complete up to the nearest match then you can type g and then hit tab again
<Minataku> Heh, I compiled something for someone in here today XD
<TyphoidHippo> and you can also type /mount, and solve like 4/5 of the problems I had as a windows user when I first came to linux
<louis_> oh that's sweet
<FroggyTheGreat> DOH!
<FroggyTheGreat> When in doubt, try the Gnome utility.
<Minataku> Thanks to static compilation techniques
<louis_> yeah i can see how that would be a huge timesaver
<louis_> where do you live, namol?
* FroggyTheGreat bangs his head repeatedly on the desk.
<TyphoidHippo> Froggy, it worked?
* FroggyTheGreat bangs his head repeatedly on the desk.
* FroggyTheGreat bangs his head repeatedly on the desk.
<namol> in ohio
<namol> in a house
<namol> bang head here
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, KDE has the better interface IMNERHO, but dammt, the Gnome utilities WORK.
<TyphoidHippo> If so, that's awesome!  I helped!!!!
<louis_> typhoidhippo, you can mount from the command line?
<TyphoidHippo> I'm gonna tell everybody!
<namol> i hate gnome
<Minataku> GNOME is horrible
<louis_> haha sweet. delaware... in a crappy UDel apt
<FroggyTheGreat> Agreed
<crimsun> geez, it's not horrible.
<namol> i use flux for the awesome backgrounds......
<Minataku> And no, GNOME utilities are horrific
<FroggyTheGreat> But its cups utility installed my printer.
<FroggyTheGreat> What's the gnome smb utility called?
<louis_> which in this case is short for apartment
<louis_> Froggy, i'd have to agree with that
<Minataku> crimsun: Yeah, it is.
<crimsun> it's not many people's cup of tea, but it's not awful
<TyphoidHippo> That's so cool
<TyphoidHippo> umm, let me check
<TyphoidHippo> it's pretty good, too
<louis_> GNOME is ugly... i know that's a lame reason to use KDE
<jarn> FroggyTheGreat: IMNERHO? If that means "In my not even remotely humble opinion", that is the greatest acronym ever.
<Tm_T> louis_: appearance is configurable
<TyphoidHippo> Gnome with the Kore theme is drop dead sexy
<Minataku> It's rather disgusting, what with it's use of GTK, terrible WM and "You're too stupid to see any advanced options" way of thinking
<louis_> but GNOME looks like a bag of nuts
<namol> i like ftbrg ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> kde's disk and filesystem applet has p'd me off for the last time
<namol> do you have stairs in your house?
<louis_> what's flux?
<namol> fluxbox, another windows manger
<TyphoidHippo> fluxbox is awesome
<namol> window manager, not windows
<TyphoidHippo> It's what I use on all my computers
<TyphoidHippo> It's soooooo simple
<Minataku> I use Fluxbox as well
<FroggyTheGreat> When pigs fly and KDE4 is out...
<namol> well blackbox is the original so there
<Minataku> Though lately it's been pissing me off
<TyphoidHippo> and you can configure everything to your heart's content
<Daisuke_Ido> i went through a period of wanting to tweak every little setting
<louis_> fluxbox is analogous to beryl?
<Daisuke_Ido> now i just want things to work
<Daisuke_Ido> reliably
<Minataku> louis_: No
* Tm_T wonders when this turned to #wm-wars
<TyphoidHippo> (And fluxbox looks pretty cool, too)
<FroggyTheGreat> Sorry about that.
<TyphoidHippo> yea, sorry
<namol> no, beryl is for all the flashy stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> fluxbox is great, but i spent more time tweaking and less actually doing things
<Minataku> "Flux" is also a substance used in soldering to prepare the board surfaces for the application of solder
<TyphoidHippo> I'll find the smb tool for you, froggy
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> It stinks like hell when burned and is completely unrelated
<Minataku> XD
<Tm_T> you really are free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<louis_> minataku, can you explain?  it sounds interesting
<Minataku> Nobody's asking for help right now
<crimsun> /join #kubuntu-offtopic #:)
<Minataku> When people ask, we'll shift back
<Tm_T> Minataku: I know
<Minataku> We need downtime that doesn't involve being shuttled off to a dead channel where no conversation or topic ever survives
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> In fact, it's borderline offensive to tell us to move it, since it never moves, it just dies
<louis_> dude it's a quick question ...=)
<namol> oh yea,  so back to my original question
<crimsun> it's not borderline offensive.  He's an op.
<Tm_T> btw anyone have an idea how to get kickoff to follow... bah, forget, need to hack sources
<Minataku> If you're gonna tell us to stay on topic, just tell us to shut the hell up instead ;3
<louis_> so basically fluxbox configures how you work with your desktop environment?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, thanks for the tip on the printer.  It works now.
<namol> no, fluxbox is like kde
<Minataku> louis_: No, fluxbox is a window manager
<Minataku> namol: No
<Tm_T> Minataku: or just remove you from channel? ;)
<Minataku> Fluxbox is like kwin
<louis_> stuff like double clicking the title bar, etc...?
<namol> i'm not done yet damn it!
<Minataku> Tm_T: That would just be rude ;3
<TyphoidHippo> froggy, it's called "shares-admin"
<Tm_T> Minataku: oh I thought I am
<Minataku> You can actually use KDE with Fluxbox
<namol> well you can use kde tools with gnome too
* Minataku gives Tm_T 50 useless points
<Tm_T> Minataku: thanks <3
<Minataku> np ^^
<louis_> oooooooh okay. so fluxbox is analogous to kde and gnome
<crimsun> no, KDE and GNOME are entire environments.
<Minataku> It's a little more complicated than that
<Minataku> Right
<hitmanWilly> i used to run kicker on top of fluxbox
<louis_> oh.
<louis_> wow. i'll have to check out their site
<louis_> i'm sure the screenshots will explain it
<louis_> lol this is how i learn...
<Minataku> KDE uses kwin as it's default WM
<hitmanWilly> worked quite well actually
<Minataku> GNOME uses metacity
<crimsun> each environment is comprised of specific components, the generics of which can be implemented in various fashions.
<louis_> is useless points linux lingo?
<TyphoidHippo> hehe, no.  Fluxbox can't do beryl because it is it's own WM, which turns most people off to it.
<Minataku> Either can be replaced with the WM of your choice
<Minataku> louis_: No, the useless points is just me being silly
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, getting the scanner to work can wait till tomorrow.  Thanks all for your help.
<louis_> ooh. i'm starting to see it
<namol> but you can run multiple WMs
<Minataku> Bah, Beryl can kiss my butt
<TyphoidHippo> yea
<TyphoidHippo> mine too
<TyphoidHippo> twice
<louis_> so fluxbox isn't just a gui
<louis_> riiiight... okay
<Minataku> Not just because I have a Trident card, either
<Minataku> >.>
<Minataku> louis_: It _IS_
<Minataku> Look
<louis_> haha okay
<Minataku> KDE and GNOME are Desktop Environments
<namol> lol, opening up a can of worms
<Minataku> What controls the individual windows are WMs
<Minataku> Window Managers
<Minataku> A WM does not need a DE to run
<TyphoidHippo> I can't believe I helped that guy get his printer to work....I feel all.......well lucky, really, I guess.
<Minataku> A DE _DOES_ need a WM to run
<crimsun> well, not really
<Minataku> More or less, anyway
<Minataku> crimsun: KISS
<namol> and that's why i use console with bash
<Minataku> We don't need to further confuse the hell out of the poor guy
<Minataku> XD
<louis_> but a DE needs a WM?
<crimsun> a user sure is going to find moving objects on the screen difficult without a window manager, however.
<Minataku> crimsun: Right
<Minataku> Like that time I killed twm when I had a couple things on the screen
<louis_> okay
<louis_> i think i got it
<Minataku> That was a pain in the ass
<mike_> Greets, everyone
<Minataku> Not as bad as when I killed it with NOTHING on screen, though XD
<TyphoidHippo> louis:  Fluxbox doesn't do beryl or compiz or icons on the desktop - if that sounds good to you, then you'll love it.  If not, then you'll hate it.
<mike_> Does anyone in here have any experience with GParted?
<louis_> haha yeah! i'm just a linux virgin!
<Minataku> louis_: The WM provides titlebars and function buttons
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: drop to a tty and restart it?
<Minataku> Like the X and maximize and such
<louis_> well i guess namol sort of popped my cherry
<louis_> sigh... you never forget your first time
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Doesn't work on systems without VTs
<Daisuke_Ido> good point.
<namol> lol
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<louis_> ooh i do!
<louis_> (big moment for me)
<TyphoidHippo> mike, gparted I'm sure we all have experience with, what's up?
<Minataku> Speaking of, who wants to see A/UX? :: http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ :D
<louis_> okay. now i definitely understand
<louis_> so now that mike needs help ;-) ...
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: It doesn't load. I just get a grub> prompt, no errors. :-\
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: I'm pretty sure I got the exact same thing when I tried to run the SuperGRUB live CD as well. Not sure what the problem is with my system and these types of discs, as I ran GParted without issue on another computer.
<louis_> oh... not quite in gparted's domain ... my advice is out lol
<mike_> Thanks anyway, louis_
<hitmanWilly> mike_, ok, do you have the grub prompt up now?
<mike_> hitmanWilly: Yeah
<louis_> mike, if you absolutely need it, why don't you download Knoppix and use gparted from there?
<mike_> louis_: I was wondering if that would work. I'll try that if this doesn't pan out. Thanks for the tip.
<hitmanWilly> mike_, ok, try this root (hd
<louis_> I feel like it might actually be a better idea since all partitions can be unmounted and there's no read/write operations besides the gparted ones
<TyphoidHippo> hmmmm
<hitmanWilly> mike_, then hit tab twice to see what comes up
<TyphoidHippo> I have a gparted livecd that works great
<TyphoidHippo> it isn't superGRUB, I haven't even heard of that
<louis_> no problem
<TyphoidHippo> Are you just getting your normal grub screen?  As if it isn't even booting from the CD?
<namol> is your cd-rom light on? :)
<mike_> hitmanWilly: Partition num: 0... and Partition num: 4...
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: Nope. I hosed GRUB when trying to repartition :-\
<hitmanWilly> mike_, do you know which one your OS is on?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i think i FINALLY have things working the way i want them to
<TyphoidHippo> I think hitmanwilly will be leading you down a good path here, so I'm gonna go fight with vi, root for the cavs to lose, and see if Wine actually works as well as namol says it does.
<mike_> Well, I've cleared everything off the disk except for the stuff I'm trying to rescue - I was going to try and repartition using QtParted from the Kubuntu live CD, put all the goods on a secondary partition and install the system to the primary, but that wasn't working
<namol> i would have just dd it
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: Thanks anyway. Happy fighting
<mike_> namol: Was that to me?
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<namol> yup
<hitmanWilly> mike_, so the cd isn't even booting then...is it set up for boot first in bios?
<mike_> hitmanWilly: I'm pretty sure the stuff I'm trying to save is oh partition 0
<namol> yes, Tm_T thank you! conky is what i wanted
<mike_> No, the CD IS booting. It's just not booting properly
<mike_> GRUB isn't installed on my system at all at this point
<TyphoidHippo> What are the options in the bootloader?  Is one of them to boot gparted?
<mike_> namol: dd?
<hitmanWilly> mike_, did you have it before you repartitioned?
<TyphoidHippo> sorry for asking such a dumb question...but hell we all make oversites.  I made a big one earlier, myself.
<hitmanWilly> mike_, grub installs to the MBR so a repartition wouldn't affect the actual executable
<wers> Has anyone here successfully used a webcam with Kopete?
<mike_> hitmanWilly: Yeah, then when I repartitioned, I got error 22 when GRUB was loading. Tried several tutorials, presumably mis-stepped somewhere along the line and eff'd everything up
<wers> my webcam works with other apps but not with kopete
<TyphoidHippo> If you are sure you are in fact booting from the CD, and the CD just doesn't boot right, then all you can really do is try a different CD...
<hitmanWilly> mike_, when you get the prompt that just means grub can't find anything to boot
<mike_> All I want now is to get my home folder on a secondary partition so I can reinstall the OS on the primary one, then hopefully repartition without any problems and have everything on one partition
<hitmanWilly> mike_, so its probably trying to boot the HD
<mike_> hitmanWilly: No, I promise, it's booting from the CD. :-) ......
<TyphoidHippo> That's what it sounds like to me too
<mike_> hitmanWilly: When I boot w/o the CD in there, it doesn't give me a grub prompt
<mike_> hitmanWilly: The Intel boot loader tries to boot, unsuccessfully of course,
<TyphoidHippo> "INSERT SYSTEM DISK" Error?
<mike_> I think that's what it said
<Daisuke_Ido> "Keyboard Not Found, Press F1 To Continue"
<TyphoidHippo> Well, that's weird, then.
<namol> sounds like nothing is written to the mbr
<hitmanWilly> lol
<TyphoidHippo> Try a different CD.
<hitmanWilly> stupid error msg that one
<namol> i'd get knoppix
<mike_> The Kubuntu live CD boots without issue
<namol> use the kubuntu cd and see if you can mount the hd in there
<TyphoidHippo> but qtparted doesn't work, right?  And the actual gparted CD gives you an inexplicable boot prompt...
<mike_> namol: I already tried everything I could with the Kubuntu cd, no luck
<Minataku> Operating System Not Found
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: Nail on the head. :-)
<Minataku> No OS
<Minataku> Or one from an old 95% PC Compatible I used to have
<Minataku> "IPL ERR"
<Minataku> :D
<TyphoidHippo> You can try any other live CD (that has a partition editor) - If I were you, I'd just keep trying until one worked.
<Minataku> Try "Ultimate Boot CD"
<Minataku> http://ubcd.sourceforge.<something>
<mike_> Will I find that on DistroWatch?
<Minataku> I forget it's TLD
<namol> wait, you can't even mount the hd in the live cd?
<mike_> Oh ok
<hitmanWilly> there's always cfdisk-im pretty sure the kubuntu live cd has that one
<Minataku> That should have a buttload of partitioners
<namol> sf.net
<Minataku> namol: I don't think you can use sf.net to get to it
<mike_> namol: I can mount it, but once I unmount it, I can't make any changes to it in QtParted
<TyphoidHippo> I always use backtrack when I can't get anything else to work.
<TyphoidHippo> I don't know if backtrack has a partition editor though...surely it does.
<Minataku> mike_: They're not gonna be GUI but TUI
<Minataku> ncurses-style
<Minataku> Like cfdisk
<namol> gui is for girlz
<Minataku> There's three classes, GUI, TUI and CLI
<namol> cli is for real mean
<namol> men
<namol> i cun tipe gewd
<TyphoidHippo> "gui is for girls"!!  That's awesome
<Tm_T> haha
<hitmanWilly> freudian slip there, namol
<hitmanWilly> :P
<mike_> Ok... Well, thanks a LOT for the help, everyone. I'm gonna go see what I can do with Knoppix, and any of the other suggestions if necessary.
<mike_> 'Preciate all the help. G'nite
<Minataku> Only NON-MEN shave with SHARP ROCKS! Are you a NON-MAN!?
<Minataku> XD
<namol> night
<Minataku> Night, mike_
<hitmanWilly> ltr
<TyphoidHippo> he's totally not booting from the CD!
<TyphoidHippo> just kidding
<namol> lol
<namol> INSERT THE CD INTO THE DRIVE
<TyphoidHippo> haha
<TyphoidHippo> SHINY SIDE DOWN
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that just sounds like grub doing its normal "duh, i no find OS"
<namol> what if it's shiny on both sides
<namol> and that's why i like lilo
<TyphoidHippo> namol:  Then shoot your computer and get a typewriter
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> GRUB gives a prompt I believe if it has no conf
<TyphoidHippo> and an error 22 if it can't find the right stuff
<TyphoidHippo> he mentioned both
<namol> "i like to use ntloader for all my boot manger needs"
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<Minataku> That's "NTLDR"
<Minataku> Because it has to be short and dangerous sounding
<hitmanWilly> yeah, and a fscked up, ie blank, partition wouldn't have a config
<namol> and he's back
<mike_> Hey, me again... Just had another thought....
<namol> welcome back
<mike_> Heh, thanks
<TyphoidHippo> "NTLDR not found - you are so screwed - and you probably owe us money."
<namol> lol
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: But then it also wouldn't have stages 1.5 or 2
<TyphoidHippo> I love that message
<namol> WHERES THE DAMN .INI
<hitmanWilly> yeah, true...
<Minataku> "NTLDR not found... but then I didn't look very hard, so, like, whatever. Maybe later, dude."
<TyphoidHippo> lol
<namol> you'
<mike_> Do any of you know how to install from the CD without formatting the drive?
<Minataku> Then at the bottom of the screen
<namol> re missing boot.ini, abort
<TyphoidHippo> "Restart your computer at least 16 times, and then I will work."
<Minataku> "But probably not."
<mike_> lol
<mike_> What program are these from, TyphoidHippo?
<TyphoidHippo> Windows loader
<Minataku> We're making up Windows NTLDR errors
<mike_> NTLDR?
<TyphoidHippo> yea
<mike_> Oh, n/m
<mike_> NT loader. Got it
<TyphoidHippo> So what happened Mike?
<namol> mike_, mount the hd and plug in a jump drive or something to get your stuff back
<Minataku> "COMMAND.COM not found. Yeah, you heard me, despite being Windows NT, I can't find a file I don't need so I'm gonna be a bitch and never work again. So there. Nyah."
<TyphoidHippo> that's funny stuff
<namol> i use command,com all the time
<namol> or cmd.exe
<Minataku> It's cmd.exe
<Minataku> Completely and utterly different
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: I was wondering if it's possible to install the OS without formatting the drive
<Minataku> cmd.exe is actually a laucher for a really, really lousy VM kinda piece of crap
<Minataku> NTVDM
<hitmanWilly> it sits on top of the win gui vice underneath it
<hitmanWilly> like DOS used to
<Minataku> That's a good one
<namol> i could go for some food
<TyphoidHippo> ehhh....  Well, I think it might be, but most modern distros simply won't let you do that.
<gon> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<namol> can i redeem my points for food?
<wers> !webcam
<Minataku> "GUI not found. Since this is Windows you're totally up sh*t creek. I'ma sit here and laugh at your poor ass now."
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Minataku> XD
<wers> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<namol> well how are you going to install onto a partition if it's not configured
<TyphoidHippo> How are you going to install the OS, if you can't get any partition editor to load though?
<wers> has anyone successfully used a webcam with kopete?
<TyphoidHippo> namol, you are 3 seconds faster than I
<Minataku> mike_: Are you SURE the CD is booting? I'm guessing that it's set to boot from the HDD first
<TyphoidHippo> Your VI skills have paid off
<namol> indeed
<hitmanWilly> IIRC the kubuntu installer acts as a frontend for fdisk during install
<namol> fdisk ftw
<Minataku> Which is a dumbass thing to be set for but who knows what idiot computer manufacturers set their crap to these days
<mike_> TyphoidHippo: Kubuntu did today (this is where I misstepped when following one of the tutorials). Of course, since it was installing over top of the old OS, it didn't really work
<RawSewage> whats  'Use index.html'  in Konqueror View
<TyphoidHippo> man, you have a mess over there
<TyphoidHippo> Do you have another hard drive?
<mike_> Minataku: 110% positive. W/ cd in drive: Boots to grub prompt. W/o cd in drive: Intel boot loader fails
<Minataku> It's not "Intel boot loader"
<mike_> Err whatever it's called
<Minataku> It's the BIOS bootstrap
<Daisuke_Ido> with a live cd it shouldn't give you a grub prompt.
<namol> it's your mom's bios bootstrap, ooooo snap
<Daisuke_Ido> it should boot to the cd.
<Minataku> Unless your computer has some weird problems
<TyphoidHippo> He says it does boot the kubuntu live cd, though.
<mike_> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah. That'd be nice, wouldn't it. :-)
<hitmanWilly> im guessing its set to boot from the hdd, and when grub sees what it thinks may be a bootable hdd, it goes into prompt mode
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend you double-check your bios settings.
<Daisuke_Ido> even triple-check
<mike_> But grub isn't on my system, I assure you
<hitmanWilly> a cd being read basically as a hdd
<TyphoidHippo> Mike:  I don't really understand how you can possibly be experiencing what you are, without a misconfigured boot order in your bios.
<namol> i say you're boned and your home directory is shot
<Minataku> namol: The BIOS bootstrap's final step is to read in the loader from the designated section of the appropriate device
<TyphoidHippo> But I would suggest to just get another hard drive
<TyphoidHippo> install kubuntu on that
<namol> Minataku, uhh ok
<Minataku> Failing that, it halts the system and gives an error like "Operating System Not Found"
<namol> i know how a bootstrap works :P
<TyphoidHippo> then mount your drive with your data on it, and do as you will
<gon> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<namol> why are you telling me?
<Minataku> namol: Sorry, I just didn't appreciate that remark, joke or not :P
<namol> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> before "get another drive", "check bios for dumb mistake"
<Minataku> Plus I love talking about computers
<Minataku> :3
<mike_> Ok. Well, thanks again for the help. I'm really gone this time. Peace
<hitmanWilly> grub not finding anything bootable will spit out the 22 error, finding something but not configured properly will spit out the prompt
* Daisuke_Ido blinks
<hitmanWilly> IIRC
<Daisuke_Ido> a few plausible suggestions and he just leaves.
<Daisuke_Ido> i swear, sometimes it's not worth chewing through the leather straps in the morning :\
<hitmanWilly> i think its our lack of broken english and indonesian accents :P
<Minataku> Huh?
<Minataku> Oh :P
<namol> we need generic americanised names
<namol> like butch
<namol> and bob
<Daisuke_Ido> Jeff
<hitmanWilly> we obviously can't be professional tech support :P
<Minataku> We can only be GOOD tech support
<haiyah> hi, i'm about to buy this mainboard by gigabyte. its ethernet network is by realtek chipset. is debian compatible with this chipset? i read in realtek there are problems in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> i think every outsourced tech support person i've ever talked to has been named jeff :\
<Admiral_Chicago> hitmanWilly: realtek should be very good under linux
<Daisuke_Ido> haiyah: i would recommend going with it.
<Admiral_Chicago> haiyah: ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> hitmanWilly: sorry about the highlight,
<hitmanWilly> yes it should, i do use it actually :P
<RawSewage> Thats not their real name.  Jeff is the only name under the GPL
<Daisuke_Ido> hitmanWilly: sorry for that one too
<haiyah> Daisuke_Ido: hi, what do u mean by going with it?
<namol> i've had butch and bob and craig as outsourced tech support people
<Daisuke_Ido> haiyah: realtek, thumbs up.
<Minataku> Corporations that outsource HATE the GPL
<Minataku> They'd rather use proprietary names
<namol> whenever i call dell i always get me a fine person down in texas
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> Obviously "Jeff" is under a EULA of some sort
<namol> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: dell.  providing ubuntu and therefore gpl'ed software, and therefore embracing it.  outsourcing.
<haiyah> Daisuke_Ido: ic, u mean  realtek support in debian is ok?
<Daisuke_Ido> poked a big friggin hole in that theory
<Minataku> And you need to pay $400 to use the name "Jeff"
<Minataku> Or you can pay $200 to use just "Jef"
<Minataku> It sounds like "Jeff" but is missing part
<jarn> Is there any way to get true transparency?
<Daisuke_Ido> jarn: remove the actual screen from your monitor and look through the back.
<Minataku> I know Broadcom makes horrible pieces of total friggin' crap
<jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Does that mean it's impossible? :P
<Daisuke_Ido> what do you mean by transparency?
<Minataku> Fritz chip-style cards
<Daisuke_Ido> broadcom is eeeeeevil
<namol> lol
<philphoto> ok folks, got a problem.  I tried using Okle to play DVD's but it wouldn't work.  now Okle is trying to load up no matter what device I try to open.
<Daisuke_Ido> the fsck is okle?
<philphoto> and I've completely removed it!
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's loading, you haven't removed if.
<Daisuke_Ido> it*
<Daisuke_Ido> common sense right there.
<namol> apt-get remove okle
<philphoto> I'll get you the error, one moment
<neptunepink> is there any particular reason why youtube videos embedded on a page never work?
<philphoto> KDEInit could not launch Okle.  Could not find 'Okle' executable
<antiroach> change the default association
<antiroach> for dvds
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet jesus.  what horrible piece of crud associates itself with everything?
<namol> okle does
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Commercial bullcrap
<namol> or windows media player
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, wait.  is this a linux version of windows media player?
<antiroach> lol
<Minataku> Or "free" crap from an asshole corporation
<Minataku> Like RealOne
<philphoto> Init is trying to launch it for some reason.
<shiers69> Good day gents. I just installed kubuntu on my server to play with, install went fine.  After install completed i was instructed to reboot & remove the cd.  The OS won't load - "Press any key to reboot" any ideas?
<Minataku> Or whatever the hell they call it this week
<jarn> Daisuke_Ido: Transparency... where you can see through things. For example, I have my windeco set to transparent. Now, things on the bottom layer are fine. However, if something opens above those, rather than seeing the window nder it, I see a small piece of my desktop background.
<philphoto> probably something like that
<TyphoidHippo> I think Belkin uses Broadcom chipsets for all their wireless cards...and everytime someone I know (god forbid, but they do it ALL the time) buys some belkin crap for a computer I am supporting (that's running linux) I drop them at least five "feedback forms" full of four letter words...  Not that they care, but it makes me feel better.  "Don't buy Belkin" "OK" "I got a new card, I can't get it to work" "It's a b
<Minataku> shiers69: Press the any key yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not real transparency
<philphoto> anyway I might get around this?
<shiers69> yeah, didn't work :-P
<namol> i don't have the any key, what do i do??
<TyphoidHippo> I think we may have moved past the broadcom topic, but I wanted to share anyway.
<Minataku> shiers69: Heh
<Daisuke_Ido> for real transparency, look at beryl or compiz
<Minataku> TyphoidHippo: And from what I've heard they used to be good
<jarn> Daisuke_Ido: I know, that's what I meant. That's not true transparency.
<Minataku> But yeah, Broadcom chips with their encrypted firmware and totally useless "drivers"
<jarn> Daisuke_Ido: It's not true transparency, but I want true transparency.
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl and compiz most certainly do provide real transparency
<TyphoidHippo> Minataku: I've never heard that...but I know I despise that company and all their cheap pieces of dung.
<namol> TyphoidHippo, learn to use ndiswrapper
<TyphoidHippo> That make linux look bad to a lot of people I know....because they work fine in Windows.
<Minataku> shiers69: It sounds like nothing is in the MBR
<TyphoidHippo> yea, I should
<TyphoidHippo> I will
<TyphoidHippo> that's a good point
<Minataku> Did it install GRUB properly?
<shiers69> f if i know
<Minataku> Did you leave something in a drive?
<Minataku> If you're not willing to actually make an effort, why are you bothering?
<philphoto> anyone have any ideas with my problem?
<shiers69> nope, manually erased the partition(s) on the disk before installing
<Minataku> Sorry, it's 1AM here and I'm getting cranky
<Minataku> >.<
<shiers69> only 12 here
<namol> 1am here
<namol> time for bed
<shiers69> i've done plenty of searching and havn't found anything yet
<Minataku> shiers69: Try to boot the HDD from the Kubuntu install CD
<shiers69> k, 1 sec
<Minataku> After that, attempt to reinstall GRUB onto the HDD's MBR
<namol> night
<shiers69> nope, didn't work
<shiers69> "press a key to reboot"
<shiers69> weeee
<shiers69> should i boot to the livecd again and work on grub from there?
<mike_> Surprise surprise...
<mike_> Looks like I might as well just stay in here til I get this sorted out.
<mike_> I'm giving installing from the text installer w/o formatting the drive a shot. Just a quick question about configuring the primary partition - Under "Partition Settings" where it says "Bootable flag" - That should be set to "on," right?
<TyphoidHippo> I'm outta here for the time being, guys.  you've all been great.  Have a good night everyone.
<sfire> mike_: I would think so
<mike_> G'nite TyphoidHippo
<sfire> mike_: were you the one from earlier trying to save the /home/ partition and format the rest?
<mike_> Right
<sfire> I use the graphical installer
<sfire> but the text mode would work if you really wanna go that way
<mike_> sfire: Already tried that. QtParted was giving me problems
<Daisuke_Ido> mike_: go with gparted
<mike_> I usually use the text mode installer anyway - just feels quicker.
<mike_> Daisuke_Ido: GParted didn't boot
<Daisuke_Ido> (and yes, you can install it from the live cd, pre-partition your drives)
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuh.
<mike_> Daisuke_Ido: The bootable flag for the primary partition (mount point: /) should be set to on, right?
<mike_> I know it's a stupid question, but after frigging everything up, I'm trying not to do anything I'm not at least 99.9% sure about
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<sfire> awww.. but doing it twice is so so so much fun
<Tm_T> sfire:
<Tm_T> sfire:
<sfire> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<mike_> sfire: Agreed, but I've done it twice about 50 times today. Starts becoming a little tedious at some point. :-P
<mike_> This seems a bit strange though.....
<Tm_T> sfire: DUCK!
* Tm_T hides
* sfire tucks
<sfire> ducks even
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<shiers69> Daisuke_Ido: I just installed kubuntu w/ the graphical setup from the livecd, i've got a scsi drive that i'm dedicating to it and I'm letting it take over the whole drive. it installs fine, but upon reboot my machine fails to load the os
<shiers69> probably a grub issue, but that should also be installed on that drive
<Tm_T> ok, time to go to work, remember to behave, kids
<mike_> Later Tm_T
<sfire> of course ;-)
<mike_> In the partition table, there were only two partitions - #1 (/) and #2 (swap) and there's no free space at all. Every other time I've installed, swap's always been at #5, with a small amount of free space I can't relocate, and no other partitions are listed, even though swap is at #5
<octoberdan> How do I add a DNS suffix with knetworkmanager like I can with nm-applet?
<octoberdan> DNS Suffix Search List or something
<mike_> I hope I haven't completely effed this drive
<Daisuke_Ido> mike_: it means it's putting swap on a primary partition rather than a logical one
<Daisuke_Ido> the drive should be fine
<octoberdan> can't find it in "Manual Configuration
<mike_> Daisuke_Ido: That's ok, right?
<octoberdan> are there config files for that stuff?
<mike_> I'm guessing if I wanted to dual boot two Linux OS's, I'd want swap to be logical so it could be shared by them?
<mike_> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<octoberdan> How do I set my DNS suffix?
<jarn> Why can I not see the contents of my disc? When I put it in the drive and close it, the box saying a new disc is in pops up and I select "open in new window" and it shows it. However, if I then close that and navigate to the mount at which it is mounted (/media/cdrom0) it doesn't show anything in the folder.
<octoberdan> Triffid_Hunter: octoberdan: echo "search suffixhere" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<mike_> Umm....
<mike_> YEEEESSSSSSS
* mike_ jumps up and down in spasmatic glee
<mike_> Just got the OS reinstalled without any need for repartitioning to save my data
<jzilla> i did that eariler ;o
<mike_> Frickin' beautiful. Been working on that on and off all day
<jzilla> it was so badass
<mike_> jzilla: How'd you do it?
<jzilla> i have /home on a 2nd HD
<mike_> Ohh... Using LVM?
<jzilla> nope
<jzilla> just pop'd the cd in, told it to format the first hd, leave 2nd alone and remount /home to it
<jzilla> worked like a charm, even kept my desktop wallpaper, relaunched irc and everything when i booted up
<mike_> Mine wasn't quite as clean, but it appears to have worked perfectly so far
<mike_> jzilla: Nice
<mike_> Having only one hard drive, and no success with QtParted, GParted, or SuperGRUB, I booted the live CD, mounted hda1 to /media/hda1, deleted EVERYTHING except what I was saving, then rebooted into the text installer and told it not to format the drive
<mike_> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jzilla> nice
<jzilla> i would have screwd that up
<mike_> lol
<mike_> I was on pins and needles during the installation
<jzilla> yeah i bet
<mike_> hehe
<jzilla> the bunutu install process though
<jzilla> is by far the best OS install ive ever seen
* mike_ is in full agreement
<mike_> It always irritates me when people say having a step for partitioning would be confusing for Windows users
<mike_> *could
<jzilla> for alot of people, i could agree
<jzilla> but at the same time, if it didnt, i coudnt use it ;\
<mike_> Well, Windows has a partitioning step too, but considering Windows has to be on the primary partition, it's practically useless
<jzilla> most people that would be confused by the partion step are the people that bought their computers presinstalled.
<jzilla> i would think anyway
<mike_> True
<pagan0ne> hey guys, i know this is a bit off topic, but has anyone here compiled kiba for amd64 yet? if so, im having some trouble with deps, i would appreciate some help
<pagan0ne> anyone know what package i need to install to satisfy a dependency for gnome-desktop-2.0 ?
<mike_> pagan0ne: Sorry, no idea. You might ask the folks in #desktop-effects - I'd say you're more likely to find someone who knows there
<pagan0ne> mike_: thanks, #kiba-dock (the channel the website refeers you to) has apparently been abandon
<mike_> pagan0ne: Any particular reason you're compiling for source? Does the version in Trevino's repo. not work on 64-bit?
<mike_> pagan0ne: No problem
<pagan0ne> mike_: yeah theres no precompiled 64bit version yet
<mike_> Oh ok
<mike_> pagan0ne: Newbish question...
<pagan0ne> mike_: what mine or yours? lol
<mike_> pagan0ne: If you've got a 64-bit OS installed, does that mean you can only install deb's that are compiled specifically for 64-bit?
<mike_> mine :-)
<pagan0ne> mike_: pretty much, i have a "hack" going to get flash working under 64 bit, but its my understanding, unless its compiled 64 bit, it doesnt work
<mike_> Oh ok. Had been wondering about that for a while. Thanks for clearing it up
<pagan0ne> mike_: put it this way, i added Trevino's repo and i cant even see any kiba apps in adept
<mike_> Makes me feel a little bit better about still having a 32-bit processor. :-P
<mike_> Wow
<jzilla> i just formated away from a 64 bit os this morning
<pagan0ne> mike_: i just upgraded last week, i wouldnt feel too much better about it :D
<mike_> hehe
<mike_> Well I need to get out of here. G'nite, everyone
<pagan0ne> so... anyone know what package will fill the dependency for gnome-desktop-2.0?
<G3NESIS> Can someone help? Apt is saying another process is using the application plugin database.
<G3NESIS> I can't find any other opne applications that would.
<insmod> <G3NESIS> ps -aux
<G3NESIS> ps -aux?
<insmod> <G3NESIS> ya pipe through less to read
<pagan0ne> G3NESIS: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jack-> or lsof
<insmod> never used win but my father in-law asked if i can convert his m4p files -- any idea ?
<flowingfire> Hello. :)  I have a PCMCIA card in my computer... I just installed the driver using NDISWRAPPER... I also installed the PCMCIA utilities for ubuntu.... Now, I can get the computer to recognize another networking device, but it doesn't work.  Any ideas.
<flowingfire> ("Just Works" my ass, lol)
<G3NESIS> Thanks guys.
<insmod> <flowingfire>ndiswrapper -l
<flowingfire> insmod ... Ok.  one sec
<pagan0ne> G3NESIS: np, i had trouble with that myself
<flowingfire> insmod: When I type that it says, "
<flowingfire> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<flowingfire>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<insmod> <flowingfire> cool is that the card
<flowingfire> insmod: Yup.  It's a Linksys...
<insmod> <flowingfire> what does iwconfig say
<flowingfire> what do I type?  just iwconfig/
<flowingfire> Hmm... What does this mean?
<flowingfire> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<flowingfire>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<flowingfire>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<flowingfire>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<flowingfire>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<flowingfire>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<insmod> <flowingfire> do you have an eth0 card -- that is it
<flowingfire> Yes... The eth0 card is what I'm talking to you with. :)
<insmod> <flowingfire> eth0 is net card and wlan0 is usually wireless
<flowingfire> hmmm
<insmod> <flowingfire> anything else from iwconfig
<flowingfire> i'll pastebin it... ubuntu.pastebin.nl?
<insmod> <flowingfire> then just clean any loaded linux moduals and edit interfaces and done
<flowingfire> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25063/
<insmod> <flowingfire> hmm why use eth0 for wireless ?
<flowingfire> i guess i'm confused... honestly, i barely know what i'm doing here...
<insmod> <flowingfire>ndiswrapper default is wlan0 -- that said i use aut0
<insmod> aht0
<genesis> Can someone please tell me the best way to install Gtk+?
<flowingfire> ohhhhhh okk.....
<insmod> <flowingfire> post lsmod and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<genesis> I'm having all these issues with compiling.
<crdlb> genesis, what are you trying to compile?
<genesis> All the dependencies.
<crdlb> of gtk?
<flowingfire> Here is lsmod http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25064/
<genesis> The one I'm having trouble with is libpng.
<crdlb> genesis, just install it from the repositories
<flowingfire> here is the other one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25065/
<insmod> <flowingfire> k 2 secs
<crdlb> !info libgtk2.0-0 | genesis
<ubotu> genesis: libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.11-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 5372 kB
<flowingfire> thx
<genesis> I've tried install from the rep but then when I compile pidgin I get an error saying I don't have it.
<crdlb> genesis, why are you trying to compile pidgin?
<crdlb> use a package
<crdlb> and you need to install the -dev packages
<crdlb> if you wanted to compile pidgin
<crdlb> genesis, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=955
<genesis> I need handbook for linux.
<crdlb> handbook?
<flowingfire> Weird... It says "hardware present: no" in the graphical utility...  But my PCMCIA card lights up saying it's powered by the computer... ubuntu has all the necessary pcmcia stuff installed...
<genesis> I didn't even know a place like that existed.
<genesis> Why don't they just put this up on the Pidgin site?
<insmod> <flowingfire> what linksys card is it
<cr4sh> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flowingfire> WPC54GS 1.1
<insmod> <flowingfire> is there a linux driver ?
<flowingfire> not that i'm aware of
<flowingfire> i checked on the linksys site and in adept
<flowingfire> only windows infs
<SillyZ> woohooo! Kubuntu up and rockin!
<SillyZ> thanks for all the help here yall
* flowingfire thinks hardware manufacturers should think of people other than Windows users
<insmod> <flowingfire> no no lol i mean one that maybe loading
<SillyZ> two quick things.... 1, that bouncy damn icon on the mouse pointer.... how to remove it ?
<flowingfire> I just uninstalled it to try again.. Yes.  I had it ndiswrapped, and the computer recognized it.... It just wasn't talking w/ the hardware for some reason... But the computer is obviously able to communicate w/ the hardware
<louis_> hey guys
<louis_> Question:  I have an ATI Radeon x300 (128 mb) how can I tell if I can run XGL?
<insmod> <flowingfire>: no u don't get it there are linux native drivers and windows drivers that use ndis -- is there a native driver
<mattsqz> louis: you can
<louis_> mattsqz, hello again =)
<mattsqz> fglrx = ati glx driver
<flowingfire> No, I do not think there is a native driver...
<mattsqz> hey ;)
<louis_> okay, so it's just a matter of sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-theme
<cr4sh> hi, i have got a problem with installing kubuntu on a hdd with ntfs partitions. I cant access it with qtparted, since there are "No Implementation"s, but ntfstools/progs are installed
<mattsqz> you need fglrx working properly
<SillyZ> any ideas on how to remove the bouncy icon thing on the mouse pointer after clicking on something?
<louis_> mattsqz, what does that mean?  fglrx = ati glx driver?  I'm not well versed in these things
<louis_> so i need to install fglrx and then what?
<louis_> apt-get install beryl?
<genesis> Ok I tried install pidgin from the package and I still got dependcy errors.
<SillyZ> mattsqz, you want my honest opinion.... I just paid for an Nvidia card so I didnt have to deal with the ATI card thats in my laptop
<mattsqz> then you need to make sure its in your xorg.conf correctly
<SillyZ> thats how much I hated the ATI drivers, and their lack of development
<mattsqz> also theres something you need to run..
<louis_> what's the xorg.conf?
<mattsqz> yeah, but this guy just wants to try it out not go haywire with motion blur
<louis_> lol and what do i need to run?
<SillyZ> download the ati drivers from ati
<SillyZ> dpkg -i ati....deb
* flowingfire wishes for a native driver...
<mattsqz> nah apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx
<SillyZ> aticonfig --initial --overlay=Xv
<crdlb> louis_, why do you want to use Xgl?
* flowingfire wishes the native drivers wouldn't have been driven from their homes in America
<louis_> crdlb, it looks pretty?
<insmod> <flowingfire>: modprobe ndiswrapper
<crdlb> louis_, didn't you get the free driver working?
<crdlb> louis_, Xgl itself doesn't have any effects, and you don't need it if you use the free driver
<louis_> i havent tried anything yet, i barely got my firefox working
<louis_> okay i'm really confused now
<flowingfire> insmod: modprobe ndiswrapper gave me a blank lin
<mattsqz> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-linux-with-ati.html
<mattsqz> go there
<crdlb> louis_, /j #ubuntu-effects
<louis_> i was hoping to get the squiggly windows, crazy cubes, and transparency effects
<SillyZ> !remove bouncy icon
<crdlb> yes you can get those with the free driver+aiglx+beryl
<insmod> <flowingfire>: cool
<mattsqz> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 beryl emerald-themes beryl-settings xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<mattsqz> that should do it
<louis_> mattsqz, the site you mentioned is for dapper, will it still work?
<mattsqz> then run this
<SillyZ> !remove mouse notification
<crdlb> louis_, don't run that
<insmod> <flowingfire>: means it wan't loaded -- now iwconfig
<mattsqz> sudo aticonfig --initial
<jacques> hi there
<mattsqz> itll work you just have to be aware of differences
<louis_> what are the differences?
<flowingfire> lo        no wireless extensions.
<flowingfire> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<crdlb> louis_, run this: glxinfo|grep direct
<mattsqz> well you're using kubuntu for example so youll use kate instead of gedit
<mattsqz> for one
<jacques> Is there another mirror to download kubuntu gutsy tribe1
<crdlb> louis_, in a terminal
<louis_> ooh right okay
<louis_> crdlb, yeah
<insmod> <flowingfire>: ifconfig
<mattsqz> you can also ignore some of the xgl startup scripts
<flowingfire> lots of gobble-dee-gook
<mattsqz> in that link
<flowingfire> for my wired card, of course
<mattsqz> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<mattsqz> thats newer but same basic stuff
<louis_> okay ... let me take this from the beginning
<louis_> do i need fglrx?
<mattsqz> the only thing most of these guides dont tell you is that you need to isntall the main beryl package from the beryl repos, the rest can come from the normal kubuntu repos
<mattsqz> yes
<mattsqz> you need it
<louis_> bc i feel like mattsqz and crdlb are telling me two different things
<crdlb> louis_, no
<louis_> sorry, hate to be a pain =)
<insmod> <flowingfire>: looks good so far
<crdlb> louis_, fglrx is unnecessary and will make beryl much harder to set up
<insmod> <flowingfire>: what does ifdown wlan0 say
<mattsqz> so you want him to run it in software accel?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> the free driver supports the x300
<jacques> I am not able to download gutsy from the ubuntu site.
<flowingfire> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<jacques> is there another mirror?
<mattsqz> fglrx seems simple..install, change driver in xorg.conf..
<crdlb> mattsqz, Xgl isn't
<crdlb> especially not with beryl
<insmod> <flowingfire>: what does sudo fdown wlan0 say
<mattsqz> getting xgl working with my kubuntu was simple
<louis_> okay lol i hate to dissappoint either of you but i'll give crdlb's advice a shot
<louis_> crdlb, direct rendering: yes
<crdlb> if aiglx doesn't work, you can always use the fglrx+Xgl route
<flowingfire> sudo: fdown: command not found
<llutz> hi
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo ifdown wlan0
<flowingfire> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<mattsqz> im also using beryl from the ubuntu repos, not svn.
<insmod> <flowingfire>: cool
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo ndiswrapper
<flowingfire> Hmm... one minute... brb
<louis_> what's the konsole command for uninstall?
<flowingfire> It just gave me a command list for ndiswrapper
<louis_> and what's the difference between uninstall and purge in adept?
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<flowingfire> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<opengplux> hey
<flowingfire> lol i needed to do that in the terminal
<insmod> :)
<flowingfire> Ok... It just gave me another line. :)
<insmod> <flowingfire>: iwconfig
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo iwconfig
<flowingfire> same as before
<flowingfire> lo        no wireless extensions.
<flowingfire> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<flowingfire> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<insmod> <flowingfire>: iwconfig
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo iwconfig
<flowingfire> lo        no wireless extensions.
<flowingfire> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<insmod> <flowingfire>: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<flowingfire> lots of errors
<flowingfire> notably,
<flowingfire> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<flowingfire> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<flowingfire> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<flowingfire> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<flowingfire> Failed to bring up wlan0.
<insmod> <flowingfire>: k reboot should then work
<flowingfire> :)  Ok... Brb then. :)
<flowingfire> thanks for the help... I'll be back w/ the details.
<insmod> k
<louis_> what's the difference between uninstall and purge in adept?
<insmod> <louis_> program vrs program and configs
<flowingfire> Hello I'm back.... Still no wireless... And like before, my computer detects my Linksys card as eth1... And it's not working, but it has the driver installed and is lit up like a Christmas tree
<mattsqz> welp..decompressing kde to the nokia..hope it works this time :)
<louis_> insmod, what do you mean?
<insmod> <flowingfire>eth1 i the installed lan card
<louis_> oh nvm
<louis_> i get it
<louis_> so when you purge it gets rid of all the customizations and configurations along with it
<insmod> <louis_> the first doe not remove the config files
<louis_> kinda like deleting windows registry entries for a program
<louis_> except this isnt windows?
<flowingfire> eth0 was the installed lan card i thought...
<insmod> <louis_> not acording to your ifconfig -- it can be any 0 is usually what it grabs
<insmod> <flowingfire> not acording to your ifconfig -- it can be any 0 is usually what it grabs
<insmod> sorry
<insmod> <louis_> no just prefrences
<flowingfire> k..
<insmod> <flowingfire> what does sudo iwconfig say
<flowingfire> lo        no wireless extensions.
<flowingfire> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<flowingfire> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<flowingfire>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<flowingfire>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<flowingfire>           Encryption key:off
<flowingfire>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<flowingfire>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<flowingfire>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<markku> Is there a way to start network automatically without having to click through KNetworkManager every startup?
<insmod> <markku>add an rc.d file
<insmod> <flowingfire> k what does ifconfig say
<insmod> <flowingfire> did you tie anything to eth0 before -- that may be the prob
<flowingfire> insmod: When I go into the graphical configuration for it, it calls eth1 a "Disabled Wireless Network Device"
<Tm_T> !paste | flowingfire
<ubotu> flowingfire: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flowingfire> When I go to enable it, it errors
<insmod> <flowingfire> never use graphics for a mans job
<cr4sh> how do I install kubuntu on a harddrive with existing ntfs partitions (qtparted crashes when it tries to load the drive)
<flowingfire> here is ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25066/
<insmod> <flowingfire> k know that is totally diff eth0 is now running the lan card
<insmod> <flowingfire> get rid of all the other stuff in interfaces -- keep wlan0 -- did you ever edit the ndiswrapper file ?
<insmod> <flowingfire> and is it the recomended driver off the site or off the cd
<flowingfire> i'm using the driver from linksys for this exact model for windows
<flowingfire> bt it simply won't enable
<flowingfire> weird
<flowingfire> their website.... .inf file...
<insmod> <flowingfire> that's why
<flowingfire> ack.
<flowingfire> i dunno what else there is
<insmod> <flowingfire> ndiswrapper uses based off chipset
<insmod> <flowingfire> what kind is it again
<flowingfire> ???
<flowingfire> So how do i get this working to begin with? i don't get it.... i couldn't find any native driver, so I downloaded the windows one.... then I used ndiswrapper to make it work... and it doesn't work.. lol
<insmod> <flowingfire> you need the working win driver with ndis -- not all work
<insmod> <flowingfire> you need to get it off there site
<flowingfire> do they have an ndis driver
<insmod> <flowingfire> of course
<flowingfire> ... all I see is drivers... nothing labeled ndis
<insmod> <flowingfire> on the ndis site
<insmod> <flowingfire> are you like brand new
<flowingfire> uggh sorry sort of... if you consider months new brand new...
<insmod> <flowingfire> ya i do
<flowingfire> I have the x-server and xorg.conf mastered.... lol.... not this
<kraut> moin
<flowingfire> and that's fun to edit
<insmod> <flowingfire> lol
<DemonSamurai> how do i convert an .rpm into a .deb file?
<dewey> hmmm use alien
<DemonSamurai> yes but how exactly
<DemonSamurai> i installed it
<DemonSamurai> and i used alien -d name.rpm
<DemonSamurai> dewey?
<vip3rousmango> anyone know of a general ubuntu chat chan, rather than support/help?
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me about alien?
<crimsun> specifically?
<nullkuhl> rxvt-unicode
<Tm_T> nullkuhl: hum?
<nullkuhl> sryy .. what is xterm and wat is rxvt ?
<Tm_T> both are graphical terminal emulators
<Tm_T> shortly, shell or terminal
* fotoflo just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu - i used to have it setup so i had 9 desktops (in ticktacktow shape) and i used ctl+alt + an arrow key to switch between them ... now in kde i have 6 desktops and the only way to switch seems to be to roll the mouse wheel over the desktop - how do i change that?
<mattsqz> fotoflo: beryl? :)
<fotoflo> beryl?
<mattsqz> yes
<jzilla> im guessing thats a no
<jzilla> heh
<mattsqz> http://video.google.com/videosearch?um=1&tab=wv&client=firefox-a&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=beryl
<fotoflo> googling
<Tm_T> fotoflo: hmm, check your hotkey settings
<Tm_T> fotoflo: it's KDE, you can control it ;)
<fotoflo> there is now way to do this with kde?
<jzilla> fotoflo: run kcontrol from a term
<fotoflo> Tm_T, where would those hotkeys be located?
<faidillinger> compiz rocks
<jzilla> then look for "Regional & Accessibilty"
<jzilla> Keyboard Shortcuts will be found there.
<fotoflo> cool
<Tm_T> hmm, I thought system settings have search function
<jzilla> kcontrol has a search box at the top
<fotoflo> wow
<Tm_T> hmm, so does systemsettings
<mattsqz> beryl with kde? defenitely
<fotoflo> they do
<Tm_T> search function <3
<movieguy> hi
<Tm_T> fotoflo: got it?
<movieguy> i ran an adept system update earlier today and now after i've rebooted kdm just keeps restarting instead of going into xwindows
<movieguy> even when i try safemod
<movieguy> e
<DemonSamurai> anyon can help with ATI drivers?
<Tm_T> movieguy: check grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> DemonSamurai: nope if you can't specify your problem
<Tm_T> !ati | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DemonSamurai> !ati
<BadRobot> hi there is there any good compressing applications to convert files from zip to tar
<BadRobot> ?
<movieguy> Tm_T: what's that suppose to tell me?
<Tm_T> movieguy: grep EE will show only lines containing EE from your X log, EE lines are mostly errors
<movieguy> ah
<Tm_T> so, if your X is broken, it hopefully tells how
<Tm_T> you know "doesn't work" isn't very accurate ;)
<movieguy> grep didn't return crap
<movieguy> nothing useful anyways
<movieguy> just the line that tells you EE is error
<movieguy> i'm gonna install ircii so i can paste stuff
<G3NESIS> !Ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<fotoflo> cool
<fotoflo> hmm dont like the walkthrough desktops
<fotoflo> i liked the fact that my desktops were in a 3x3 grid in gnome
<fotoflo> cant change that can i?
* douglett = movieguy
<douglett> in console form
<nullkuhl> guys wat is xterm and rxvt
<crimsun> nullkuhl: two terminal emulators
<nullkuhl> wat is the use of terminal emulators then ?
<crimsun> well, as you might surmise from the phrase, they are used to emulate certain families of terminals.
<movieguy> hmm
<ninHer> hi all
<crimsun> essentially, they provide a friendly shell-based command line interface
<louis_> WOOHOO! xgl is rollin!
<fotoflo> wow kde is SO much better then gnome
<louis_> anybody know if fluxbox and xgl can work together?
<movieguy> i tried doing apt-get -u dist-upgrade but that didn't help
<louis_> fotoflo, amen!
<fotoflo> i think its still got its problems, but gnome didnt even have specific graphics drivers for my intel onboard video
<douglett> 
<douglett> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
<douglett> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
<douglett> > Error:            bad length in CompatMap
<douglett> >                   Output file "/var/tmp/server-0.xkm" removed
<douglett> that's what i get when i try to do startx from console
<fotoflo> gnome till does multiple desktops better, in my opinion
<douglett> well that's the tail end of it
<louis_> anybody know if fluxbox and xgl are compatible?
<mattsqz> man, i really wish ark had a start to finish meter instead of just a little bouncing "busy" bar
<crimsun> louis_: they are, but what you intend to do may not be.
<douglett> should i just apt-get install kdm over again? i'm pretty frustrated and nothing seems to be working
<douglett> nm
<douglett> any suggestions?
<douglett> i'd hate to reinstall after all the configurations i've already done but nothing seems to be working
<ardchoille> douglett: What is the problem?
<douglett> i did an system update with adept earlier today
<douglett> i just rebooted like 15mins ago and now i can't get into xwindows
<douglett> it goes to the kdm login screen and when i login nothing happens
<douglett> it tries, and then takes me right back to the login screen
<douglett> it's the x login screen (not the console one)
<ardchoille> douglett: Also, if youput all those "configurations" into a bash script, then reinstalling is fast and easy. I have all configs in a master script that I run and the system is configured (after a new install) while I go have lunch :)
<douglett> well to be honest i'd hate to reinstall
<douglett> everything has been working great for months
<louis_> darn modem...
<louis_> anybody know if fluxbox is compatible with xgl?
<louis_> i'm not sure how these things work
<douglett> there was some sort of error when adept was doing it's thing but i just figured it was a bad package so i didn't pay much attention to it
<douglett> i had no idea i wouldn't be able to boot back into xwindows
<ardchoille> douglett: I'd like to check something, you with me?
<douglett> i tried doing an apt-get update, apt-get -u upgrade  and it didn't do anything
<douglett> sure
<douglett> anything productive, that is
<G3NESIS> !Ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ardchoille> douglett: ctrl+alt+f1, log in and do: ls -la .*authority
<ardchoille> douglett: See if root owns either of those files.
<tahsin> can anyone help me with KBFX ?
<tahsin> ?
<douglett> hmm
<douglett> shit
<douglett> okay
<nullkuhl> guys how to have a colored syntax and so on in a terminal ?
<tahsin> i cant change the KBFX theme
<movieguy> .ICEauthority and .Xauthority came up
<tahsin> who do i change it
<movieguy> - douglett
<movieguy> -
<movieguy> <-
<louis_> any of you guys know wheter or not i can run fluxbox and beryl/emerald/xgl at the same time?
<nullkuhl> guys how to have a colored syntax and so on in a terminal ?
<tahsin> anyone to help ?
<douglett> what was the point of that?
<nullkuhl> ?
<douglett> not you
<douglett> --color btw
<ardchoille> douglett: The point was to see if root owns either of those files, which can cause the problem you're saying you have.
<louis_> I guess nobody  knows...
<douglett> root doesn't
<ardchoille> douglett: Ownership of those files can sometimes be changed to root if you use sudo to launch a gui app instead of using kdesu.
<douglett> it's my username
<ardchoille> douglett: Ok, but it was worth checking on.
<douglett> -rw------- 1 douglett douglett 0 2007-06-11 03:49 .ICEauthority
<douglett> -rw------- 1 douglett douglett 0 2007-06-11 04:05 .Xauthority
<ardchoille> That's the way it should be, so that isn't the problem.
<douglett> ya
<douglett> i'm exactly new to linux, but i'm stumped nevertheless
<ardchoille> douglett: You might try: cat ~/.xsession-errors   and see if it gives any info
<douglett> should i send u the xorg log file?
<ardchoille> douglett: You can pastebin it
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<douglett> it's blank
<douglett> cool
<douglett> okay
<douglett> hmm
<douglett> looks like i have to install link
<ardchoille> douglett: You're xorg.conf is blank?!
<douglett> i had no idea i wouldn't be able to boot back into xwindowshaha
<douglett> no man
<douglett> the .xsession-errors is blank
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<douglett> the console browser is called link right?
<douglett> it's been so long i can't remember
<douglett> hm
<douglett> frick
<ardchoille> There are a few: links, lynx, elinks, etc. I use elinks.
<douglett> ah ha
<douglett> lynx
<douglett> that's it
<douglett> i'll give elinks a try
<douglett> i must say, there's something about being in console that makes a man feel leet
<opengplux> :)
<ardchoille> douglett: If you're going to be working in a console, you might look into using screen. You can use screen to have several windows in one tty. I often use screen + irssi (chat) + elinks + mutt (email) and don't even have xorg running.
<douglett> dang
<ardchoille> My xorg broke last month and I was like "pffft, I'll fix it next week" and I went back to chatting in this channel :)
<Gharbeia> Hi, Ihave no trouble roaming with open and WPA wireless, but not WEP. How can Imake WEPwork? In KNetworkManager, it never goes beyond "configuring"
<movieguy> ardchoille: it's cool man
<movieguy> i have my labtop right next to me
<douglett> douglett2 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<douglett> dammit
<douglett> q
<jjjj> hello guys...
<haiyah> hi my /var/log/mysql.log is building up like 900mb now.. where can i set it to be gzipped automatically? its taking up my / diskspace
<jjjj> hello i installed kubuntu feisty and i was really confused why I cant install firefox using ad/remove programs...other programs are also grayed and unselectable...it seems that the cd as well as my installation doesn't contain the packages...is this normal?
<douglett2> how do u view the paste log?
<jzilla> jjjj: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jzilla> run that in konsole
<jjjj> apt-get as well as dpkg doesn't work...
<jzilla> hmm..
<tahsin> why does KBFX config say INVALID BASE PATH ?
<douglett> i think i pissed the website off
<jjjj> uhmm one thing, I installed kubuntu not by using a CD but by copying the installer to the harddrive then editing my previous grub options to boot in the casper/initrd images...does that affect how my programs installed?
<jjjj> hello i installed kubuntu feisty and i was really confused why I cant install firefox using ad/remove programs...other programs are also grayed and unselectable...it seems that the cd as well as my installation doesn't contain the packages...is this normal? uhmm one thing, I installed kubuntu not by using a CD but by copying the installer to the harddrive then editing my previous grub options to boot in the casper/initrd images...does that affect how my programs i
<douglett> q
<douglett> gr
<waltercool> hi there... someone?
<JohnFlux> jjjj: go to Settings->Repositories
<JohnFlux> jjjj: and turn on everything
<JohnFlux> waltercool: nobody here :-D
<waltercool> xDDD
<waltercool> JohnFlux: An question... how is kubuntu??
<JohnFlux> waltercool: still trying to achieve sentience
<waltercool> JohnFlux: Im using  Sabayon and make something takes too time (installing), how is kubuntu in that?
<jjjj> I have no internet connection for now at my kubuntu pc...I just want to know if i do need first to connect to the internet before i can install firefox, krita, and even the games, OR the LIVE CD already contains them?
<waltercool> JohnFlux: Or... what difference exists between adept and portage?
<JohnFlux> waltercool: everything is already compiled in (k)ubuntu
<douglett> argh
<waltercool> JohnFlux: But works like portage? (install type)
<JohnFlux> waltercool: mostly
<haiyah> hi my /var/log/mysql.log is building up like 900mb now.. where can i set it to be gzipped automatically? its taking up my / diskspace
<waltercool> wow... cool, i need buy a cd and i will test kubuntu :)
<waltercool> im a KDE friend xD and i dont like too much mixed kde-gnome distros xD
<JohnFlux> haiyah: look at /etc/logrotate
<JohnFlux> haiyah: look at /etc/logrotate.conf
<douglett> okay
<douglett> it's pasted
<douglett> the tail end of it anyhow, probably the only thing that's uuseful
<douglett> everything beforehand was just (**) and (II)
<mato> _
<mato> hei
<mato> Mitenk saisin tan nappiksen suomen kieliseks
<mato> hallooo
<ardchoille> Hello, which language is that?
<mato> hi
<mato> I speak finnish
<pag> !fi | mato
<ubotu> mato: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<mato> ok
<jzilla> gl mato!
<mato> How I can swith my keyboard language_
<douglett2> should i also post the console msg i get when i try to use startx?
<missmolotov> hi, where do i need to look in kubutnu to disable a repository?
<jzilla> synaptic
<jzilla> via k-menu > system
<missmolotov> i don't seem to have that :/
<jzilla> then i dunno
<douglett> posted
<jzilla> you could get it if you'd like
<missmolotov> hmm gay
<missmolotov> can i get it with adept?
<jzilla> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<missmolotov> thanks, much appericated :)
<jzilla> once you have that
<jzilla> fire it up and go to Settings > Repositories
<missmolotov> uhuh, got that isntalled now
<douglett> any ideas?
<douglett2>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<missmolotov> any idea where restricted drivers manger is?
<pag> missmolotov, it's not included in Kubuntu afaik.
<jzilla> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<missmolotov> ah, thank you
<jzilla> had the same problem like 10 hours ago ;o
<berges> hey i need help! Amarok doesnt open on my system!
<jzilla> does it give you an error?
<berges> no it just doesnt open
<jzilla> launch it from a term
<berges> it shows the amaork icon near the cursor but nothin happens after tht
<jzilla> see if you get an error
<berges> there is no error message at all
<berges> term as in??
<jzilla> konsole
<berges> oh kk
<berges> what do i type?? i am pretty new to linux
<jzilla> amarok
<berges> no effect
<jzilla> do you have the system tray icon by chance?
<berges> nope
<berges> its not on the system tray
<mattsqz> bahahahaha
<mattsqz> MCSe: minesweeper consultant & solitaire expert
* mattsqz cries tears of laughter
* waltercool ask: Why every linux user hate Win, and not Mac, if have same politics?
<douglett2> should i just apt-get install kde?
<jzilla> i didnt claim to like iether
<sivaji> i cant burn mp3 files
<mattsqz> osx = bsd
<sivaji> it says unsupported format
<mattsqz> windows = based on crappy os purchased from seattle computers in early 80's
<berges> @jzilla wat seems to be the problem i cannot understand!
<waltercool> QDos
<berges> windows is bad i agree
<berges> but not so bad
<jzilla> berges: i dunno buddy, no error from a konsole = me stumped
<jzilla> im kinda new as well
<berges> hmm!
<sivaji> i cant burn mp3 files  it says unsupported format
<jzilla> sivaji:
<jzilla> did it list a package you needed?
<waltercool> mmm
<mattsqz> windows would be less bad if it wasnt crippled by microsoft's legal department
<berges> it opens mp3 in other players like audacious and stuff but not amarok
<berges> no it didnt say anything of the sought!
<sivaji> jzilla u r asking me ?
<jzilla> sivaji: yeah
<sivaji> jzilla ya i can see mp3 files which i need to burn ,but when i drag and  drop it says unsupported format
<jzilla> in k3b?
<sivaji> ya
<jzilla> sudo apt-get install libk3b2 libk3b2-mp3
<jzilla> try that
<sivaji> cant i make a audio cd with mp3 files
<sivaji> jzilla ok wait
<berges> hey how do i get a account on freenode!
<berges> since i cant send pvt messages it tells me!
<berges> where do i go?
<jzilla> google freenode
<pag> berges, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jzilla> pag wins!
<pag> jzilla, :-)
<berges> it takes me to the FAQ page
<jzilla> sivaji: did you get those ?
<opengplux> ??
<pag> berges, you should read that FAQ at some point, but the easiest way to register is to type: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<sivaji> jzilla ya installed those package , now i cant open k3b
<jzilla> heh
<jzilla> uh
<jzilla> http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html
<douglett2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sivaji> jzilla what for u gave that link
<douglett2> anyone have any ideas?
<sivaji> jzilla ok now what happent to my k3b now
<sivaji> douglett2 on what
<_4strO> douglett2: idea on ?
* douglett2 sighs
<douglett2> i ran an adept system update earlier today and now after i've rebooted kdm just keeps restarting instead of going into xwindows
<jzilla> sivaji: follow that walkthrough, and then grab k3b, libk3b2, and libk3b2-mp3 again
<douglett2> i get to the login screen and i login and it just goes back to the login screen
<_4strO> mmm
<douglett2> i've already posted the error stuff to pastebin
<_4strO> did you try a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<_4strO> (with sudo for each)
<douglett2> yes
<douglett2> i did apt-get update, apt-get -u dist-uppgrade
<douglett2> -p
<douglett2> and apt-get upgrade
<douglett2> i've also done apt-get install kdm, and kde
<_4strO> lol ok
<douglett2> i
<douglett2> 'm about ready to try installing gnome
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> douglett2: have a look in /var/log/kdm.log
<douglett2> looking at it now
<douglett2> xkbcomp has lot of errorss
<douglett2> i guess
<_4strO> no pb
<_4strO> i had those errors too
<_4strO> not many only two lines
<_4strO> but it say Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<douglett2> yeah same here
<_4strO> nothing more ?
<douglett2> the last line may be of some use though
<_4strO> another usefull test is to try to wonnect with another user account
<_4strO> QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image
<Tm_T> douglett: you don't need to msg me
<_4strO> that's the last line for me
<douglett> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<dvm> how can we get the serial no of use/flash drive?
<douglett> okay..
<_4strO> douglett: try to connect with another account
<_4strO> ( sudo adduser userName to create a new one)
<douglett2> k
<sivaji> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dvm> how can we get the serial no of use/flash drive?
<_4strO> !google uuid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google uuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<douglett2> no dice
<douglett2> same thing happened
<_4strO> :/
<epimeth> is the medibunto repo down?
<pag> epimeth, looks like it.
<epimeth> cool
<epimeth> cheers
<jzilla> i just got an update list from them ;\
<epimeth> no fair... I want it too! :-p
<douglett2> garrr
<epimeth> oh! I know that sound well... what up douglett2?
<douglett2> Tm_T: no suggestions?
<douglett2> <douglett2> i ran an adept system update earlier today and now after i've rebooted kdm just keeps restarting instead of going into xwindows
<douglett2> <douglett2> i get to the login screen and i login and it just goes back to the login screen
<douglett2> <douglett2> i've already posted the error stuff to pastebin
<douglett2> <douglett2> i did apt-get update, apt-get -u dist-uppgrade
<_4strO> douglett2: adresse of the post ?
<douglett2> <douglett2> and apt-get upgrade
<douglett2> <douglett2> i've also done apt-get install kdm, and kde
<epimeth> so... I added another wallpaper to /usr/share/wallpapers and created a .desktop file for it... how do I tell System Settings to reload the data?
<douglett2> i have no idea
<douglett2> i posted it
<_4strO> lol
<douglett2> how to access the post, i'm not sure
<douglett2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25076/
<douglett2> could this be it?
<douglett2> ah ha
<epimeth> probably... checking now
<douglett2> yes
<douglett2> epimeth: oh yeah, i also tried adding a new user
<epimeth> hrm... have you tried googling "bad length in CompatMap" ?
<epimeth> and have you tried reconfiguring X?
<douglett2> nope
<douglett2> i forgot the command :(
<pag> epimeth, try replacing your medibuntu line in sources.list with that: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<epimeth> pag: what?  they finally decided to *ghasp* purchase a domain?
<epimeth> pag: is it the same for deb-src as well?
<pag> epimeth, yeah.
<douglett2> the tailend of xorg.0.log file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25079/
<mattsqz> YES!!
<mattsqz> kde is starting on my nokia 770! finally!
<epimeth> pag... nope... still get a 404?
<sivaji> i can burn only 20 mp3 files in 700mb disk but in windows i can burn upto 78 mp3 files what's wrong here
<epimeth> pag: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/fesity/dists/free/non-fre/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<pag> epimeth, eh?
<epimeth> haha... non-fre
<mattsqz> woooot it works
<sivaji> epimeth say my question any idea
<epimeth> sivaji: <yoda voice>size matters not, hrm?</yoda voice>
<sivaji> epimeth i cant get u
<epimeth> sivaji: it is quality, not quantity. my friend... I have an mp3 that *is* like 700mb by itself
<epimeth> sivaji: how big are the mp3s?
<sivaji> just 5minutes or 6minutes
<epimeth> pag: actually... non-free didn't work, either?
<epimeth> pag: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/fesity/dists/free/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<pag> epimeth, wait a sec, I'll pastebin those lines from my sources.list
<epimeth> why is it going to /free/non-free ?  something is buggy here....
<_4strO> same as epimeth
<epimeth> _4strO: ironically enough, I wrote fesity instead of feisty... but the error still stands :-)
<_4strO> :p
<pag> epimeth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25080/
<epimeth> sivaji: you understand?
<sivaji> epimeth ya but not satisfied
<_4strO> douglett2: to reconfigure X think it's dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_4strO> or something like this
<epimeth> ooohhhhh.... lolol... fesity free non-free... not /feisty free non-free
<epimeth> haha
<sivaji> epimeth u r a  operator right ?
<epimeth> nope, just your average run-o-the-mill lurker
<sivaji> epimeth then dev
<douglett2> nope
<epimeth> sivaji: I'm a developer, yes... but not a k/ubuntu dev
<sivaji> !CrossOver Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> pag: cheers, btw... worked like a charm ;-)
<sivaji> epimeth then body dev
<epimeth> not that there are any upgrades... I kinda miss the daily updates
<sivaji> !CrossOver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> epimeth, I'm happy to hear that it worked:)
<epimeth> sivaji: wha?
<sivaji> epimeth crossover
<epimeth> sivaji: what about it?
<sivaji> epimeth it allows linux to run windows
<douglett2> i tried sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg but that said it was already installed and configured
<sivaji> epimeth http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<epimeth> sivaji: http://www.codeweavers.com
<douglett2> should i be looking at xorg.conf?
<epimeth> sivaji: not exactly... it allows you to run windows binaries from with linux
<_4strO> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epimeth> sivaji: kind of like ies4linux
<epimeth> ~ies4linux
<epimeth> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<flake> on my desktop, a binary executable file shows as a gear and when I click, it asks me what program I want to 'launch' it with and brings up a list, but in terminal i can do a ./program to run it.  How can I change it to execute from the gui?
<flake> properties say it is an executable and owner can read/write, group can read, and others can read
<douglett2> epimeth: this is the best that i got from google (http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t33102.html)
<douglett2> and that poor fool had to reformat/reinstall
<epimeth> douglett2, sivaji: sorry, but I gotta leave you for a bit... my whole office seems to be dying of hunger and I'm the only one not standing yet... I'll be back in ~45 mins
<sivaji> epimeth i got mozillla-firefox latest version still i cant do live webcam chat in some websites y?
<sivaji> epimeth ok will  be here
<sivaji> epimeth i says u dont have latest vesion software u need to install firefox 2
<sivaji> epimeth it says u dont have latest vesion software u need to install firefox 2
* douglett2 sighs again
<douglett2> remind me to never update my system ever again
<flake> now it's working, I unchecked the 'executable' and rechecked it, now everything in the folder executes apparently
<smile> hi
<smile> i want mae  we site with a ftp option .. should i use pure_ftprd ou proftd ???????????
<smile> want make (not mae we)!
<_4strO> smile: none of them is needed
<_4strO> you wana make a website ?
<smile> _4strO: ya .. i need  a ftp serer too
<_4strO> vsftp
<smile> _4strO: better then them two ?
<_4strO> i prefer ...
<fotoflo> hmm, i did a sudo apt-get install beryl,  how do i turn it on now?
<main2> after using 'suspend' (or standby.. however you wanne name it), i cant access VT (terminal via ctrl+alt+f1   -> f12)
<smile> _4strO: easy to use with php mysql & apache ?
<main2> anyone experienced this?
<_4strO> fotoflo: in a terminal : beryl-manager
<smile> _4strO: it has a grafical administartion inteface ?
<douglett2> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<douglett2> gdm is doing the same crap
<_4strO> smile: nop
<douglett2> :(
<_4strO> douglett2: :/
<_4strO> what did you install at last ?
<douglett2> nothing!
<douglett2> i did a system update with adept
<sivaji> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<zipper> Anyone managed to find a way to use ALL buttons on a logitech MX510 or MX518 mouse? I cant seem to find any good guides for it on the web
<_4strO> douglett2: that's weird
<sivaji> anyone know what is skype
<douglett2> there was an error in one of the packages (i can't remember which), i rebooted hours later, and boom--no xwindows for me
<_4strO> sivaji: yes
<douglett2> finger snap, bag snatch
<sivaji> _4strO tell meple
<sivaji> _4strO tell me ple
<_4strO> sivaji: google is your friend ...
<douglett2> i've no installed gnome and i can't even boot into that
<sivaji>  Added _4strO!* to your ignore list
<douglett2> i'm wondering if maybe the problem might reside in xorg.conf
<_4strO> sivaji: ...
<_4strO> douglett2: i think your problem is link with X server
<mattsqz> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh this is so cool
<mattsqz> full-fledged kde 3.5.6 on my handheld :D
<_4strO> :p
<douglett2> _4strO: what package does that fall under?
<_4strO> dont understand
<_4strO> douglett2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_4strO> that's the one :)
<douglett2> what's 256mgs in kbs?
<douglett2> 1024*256?
<opengplux> ...
<pawitp> 262144
<sivaji2009> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<pawitp> or 256000 in harddisk manufacturor's language
<anipy> hello. i use kubuntu 7.04. i need to extend my screen to a second monitor since my LCD blacks out. so i use System Settings > Montior & Display. but after switching to administrator mode the "Apply" button is still de-activated, so i can't save my changes. any idea what's wrong?
<sivaji2009> "http://www.fs-driver.org/ " anyone able to view this page i cant see this page in my browser mozilla-firefox
<jussi01> works for me...
<opengplux> .
<opengplux> .
<opengplux> sa
<douglett2> _4strO: no lucj
<douglett2> luck
<opengplux> .
<opengplux> s
<opengplux> das
<douglett2> this is so ridiculous
<douglett2> i don't even know what caused the problem to begin with
<zipper> no offence, but my guess is... you :)
<zipper> what seems to be the problem?
<opengplux> .
<opengplux> /
<sivaji2009> jussi01 it works in knoqueror but i could see only empty page in mozilla firefox
<sivaji2009> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<douglett2> zipper: i hate your face
<sivaji2009> !info  realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<zipper> douglett2: lol
<douglett2> all i did was an adept system update
<zipper> douglett2: don't expect to get any help for me then.
<zipper> from
<opengplux> .
<douglett2> there was an error--which i didn't pay much attention to at the time because i figured it was irrelevant
<douglett2> i went about my business and rebooted hours later
<douglett2> now i get to the x login screen and goto login and it just takes me right back to the login screen
<douglett2> i've been in this channel for about 5 hours now and nobody has any ideas what's causing the problem
<jussi01> douglett2: it might be just a full hdd. is this possible?
<douglett2> i've tried creating a new user, installing kde again, installing kdm, installing gnome/gdm, reconfiguring x--none of which helped
<douglett2> jussi01: maybe
<douglett2> how do i check that from the command line?
<jussi01> and have you checked your swap is working?
<douglett2> no
<douglett2> i have a swap setup
<douglett2> but i don't know how to check to see if it's working
<_4strO> douglett2: perhaps you dont have enough free space
<jussi01> hmmm, what happens when you boot into recovery mode?
<_4strO> is that possible ?
<douglett2> it's worth mentioning that i've been running this for several months
<douglett2> same thing
<douglett2> u mean failsafe, right?
<_4strO> douglett2: df -h ?
<_4strO> enough space ?
<_4strO> on /
<sivaji2009> douglett2 sudo swapon -s
<douglett2> ah ha
<douglett2> i think my hd is full
<_4strO> ^^
<douglett2> in fact i'm pretty damn sure that's must be it
<_4strO> :) it will explain the adept error, and the fact you cant log into kde
<douglett> douglett@Cornelius:/etc/X11$ df -h
<douglett> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<douglett>   /dev/hdb6     ext3     48G   46G     0 100% /
<_4strO> ^^
<jussi01> :D
<_4strO> that's the answer
<douglett> douglett@Cornelius:/etc/X11$ sudo swapon -s
<douglett> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority/dev/hdb7                               partition       1052216 0       -1
<jussi01> douglett: uninstall some stuff :D
<_4strO> or just delete
<zipper> Anyone managed to find a way to use ALL buttons on a logitech MX510 or MX518 mouse? I cant seem to find any good guides for it on the web
<douglett2> the pr0n strikes back
<jussi01> _4strO:  but then he has to empty trash... easier to uninstall
<douglett2> i'm in console
<douglett2> slick
<_4strO> jussi01: not if you rm -rf
<jussi01> _4strO: true...
<_4strO> douglett2: type in a terminal : sudo apt-get clean
<_4strO> and log in
<_4strO> apt-get clean will remove the packages in the cache
<douglett2> ha ha ha!!!
<douglett2> what are the odds..
<jussi01> douglett2: ?
<douglett2> jussi01, you are my hero
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> douglett2: _4strO: helped also...
<_4strO> :)
<douglett2> yes
<douglett2> that's the for the leet command line info
<douglett2> er thanks
<douglett2> -the
<jussi01> :D np's :D
<douglett2> although i cant figure out how in the world i managed to install gnome  if my hd was full
<douglett2> that was 500mg+ install
<_4strO> jussi01: it's when you talked about swap i thought of free space
<jussi01> _4strO: I had already suggested it...
<douglett2> they really should do something about disk full errors
<jussi01> _4strO: [13:56]  <jussi01> douglett2: it might be just a full hdd. is this possible?
<jussi01> douglett2: yes... I agree
<douglett2> something so freaking simple shouldn't be so complicated to figure out
<_4strO> jussi01: ho i didn't see it
<douglett2> hmm
<douglett2> now what was the name of the config file that lets you change gdm to kdm?
<st> anyone help me with acer 5920  /bin/sh/:can#t access tty: job control turned off
<_4strO> douglett2: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<_4strO> or just sudo apt-get remove gdm ;)
<st> anyone help me with acer 5920  /bin/sh/:can#t access tty: job control turned off
<Linux_Alien> hi, time to try kubuntu - very impressed, is there a repo that contains tremulous? (can't live without that) :D
<douglett2> yes
<douglett2> bye bye gdm
<Linux_Alien> what? no tremulous players here? :O i am shocked hehe
<xerosis> st: is this for the live cd?
* douglett2 sighs
<douglett2> now i'm getting an error message
<st> xerosis: yes
<st> live
<xerosis> st: have you tried the alternate cd?
<douglett2> "there was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. the message returne by the system was: ....
<st> yes the cd is fine md5 is ok
<douglett2> Could not read network connection list.
<st> works on the desktop
<xerosis> Linux_Alien: tremulous is in multiverse
<douglett2> /home/douglettt/.DCOPserver_Cornelius__0
<xerosis> st:i meant the alternate install cd
<xerosis> st: there's two
<st> ok i can try that
<douglett2> Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<Linux_Alien> i uncommented universe, i didn't see multiverse
<Linux_Alien> thanks, i'll google that :D
<st> i thought the hardware is to new for kubuntu knoppix works ... xerosis
<douglett2> i ran dcopserver from console to no avail
<xerosis> st: knoppix always works :p
<st> could i install knoppix and change the sourcelist to feisty??
<xerosis> st: fraid not
<st> :)
<xerosis> st: the alternate cd should work though
<st> i try the alternate installer
<sercik> hi!
<douglett2> any ideas?
<sercik> hoe can i mount a folder on another linux pc without samba?
<sercik> samba is not stable between linux and linux
<hias> Hi
<xerosis> sercik: use nfs
<sercik> nfs.... uhm..
<hias> I've installed wifi-radar and all needed packages, but when I want to start wifi radar over internet--> wifi radar, it doesnt response
<douglett2> anyone? anyone?
<hias> jo?
<xerosis> douglett2: does it happen every boot?
<Linux_Alien> xerosis: is this it? deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<DJServers> yo
<douglett2> dunno, i'm rebooting now
<sercik> xeros and to mount i can use mount -t nfs?
<sercik> xerosis:  sorry
<DJServers> mount is: mount -o loop    for as far i remember
<douglett2> xerosis: yes it does
<xerosis> Linux_Alien: just check it in adept software properties
<DJServers> ehm... how to format one of my harddisks in linux ??
<douglett2> i've tried running dcopserver from console and then retrying and that didn't help
<Linux_Alien> that multiverse addition added a new version of kubuntu, how come i didn't get that without adding that repo?
<xerosis> sercik: install nfs-user-server
<xerosis> douglett2: i remember i had some problems so i'll have a look
<sercik> xerosis in the pc that shares (now with samba) i need to install nfs server
<sercik> and then configure shared directory? ot with nfs it shares all hd?
<xerosis> sercik: yep :)
<sercik> yep all hd?
<xerosis> sercik: whatever you need
<sercik> i have a service called netfs on that pc do you think this is what i need?
<DJServers> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DJServers> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<DJServers> o....
<xerosis> douglett2: try running 'sudo chown yourusername:yourusername ~/.ICEauthority
<DJServers> someone nows if there is a IRC server in adept ?
<Linux_Alien> xerosis: yeah its updaeing now :D
<Linux_Alien> s/updaeing/updating
<erz_> hi, i'm lost, my system says my kstartupconfig dont exist since i moved my /home/
<beast|lu5t> Hello, can someone help me real quick
<erz_> maybe
<erz_> =)
* DJServers ask if someone can help him with his IRC-Hybrid server when its installed
<douglett2> nevermind
<douglett2> i figured it out already
<beast|lu5t> I just upgraded ubuntu to kubuntu, not noticing any difference, besides the fact i have new KDE programs and Gnome programs dont work, How do i get the desktop to look like the ones in the screenshots?
<douglett2> i moved the .kde directory
<douglett2> and tried again and it worked
<beast|lu5t> Still looks like plain ubuntu.
<douglett2> hopefully i can copy back some of the settings
<Linux_Alien> 19% :/
<Linux_Alien> this seems like time to get some food going
<Linux_Alien> bbiab
<DJServers> Can someone help me with installing and setting up my irc-hybrid server?
* _4strO eat koffe
<beast|lu5t> What can I do so my desktop looks the same as the screenshots?
* epimeth demands _4strO shares
* _4strO send a koffe cup to epimeth
<DJServers> Hello??????????????//
<DJServers> can someone help me plz ???????????////
<_4strO> perhaps you prefer mp3's epimeth ?
<_4strO> lol
<hias> no
<douglett2> thanks for all your help guys
<_4strO> !ask | DJServers
<ubotu> DJServers: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJServers> i askt is 5 times now
<_4strO> ha yes sorry
<beast|lu5t> dont worry DJ, nobody helps me either :)
<_4strO> and you asked few days ago too
<DJServers> ... not
<erz_> i moved my /home/ to /mnt/home and i want to give back the kstartupconfig with chown user.user -R /mnt/home/user ... and it doesnt work... an idea ?
<_4strO> beast|lu5t: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<hias> I've installed wifi-radar and all needed packages, but when I want to start wifi radar over internet--> wifi radar, it doesnt response...there's also no error report
<beast|lu5t> i did, thats how i upgraded my ubuntu to kubuntu
<Chousuke> DJServers: what exactly is your problem?
<beast|lu5t> its still using ubuntu UI or something, looks exactly the same.
<beast|lu5t> except kubunto login screen and boot up screen
<_4strO> beast|lu5t: in the login page choose a KDE session
<DJServers> i just have installed the pak irc-hybird but how to install and config
* epimeth enjoys drinking koffee while listening to mp3s
<Chousuke> DJServers: If you want to set up a server, go read the documentation and try doing it yourself first.
<DJServers> what documentiation
<DJServers> there no
<appletizer> does anyone here know which nickname does dennogummi.org belong to? :) i would like to congratulate him on a fine website
<Chousuke> DJServers: google for the project's website
<epimeth> douglett2, sivaji: you guys still here?  I'm back from eatsing
<Chousuke> also, /usr/share/doc/<package_name> often contains documentation
<DJServers> damn it sould be helping here normaly it is not now
<Chousuke> what?
<DJServers> i have search to google alreadyi always do that furst before i ask
<hias> I've installed wifi-radar and all needed packages, but when I want to start wifi radar over internet--> wifi radar, it doesnt response...there's also no error report
<Chousuke> DJServers: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/h7setup.html if you've got the package installed, look at point 8 here
<maver1ck> hello
<epimeth> hallo maver1ck
<Chousuke> DJServers: the config is in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ according to packages.ubuntu.com
<zipper> This is mighty wierd. I have 2 soundcards, HDA-Intel and audigy4. At first, my HDA-Intel was set as default, but after a few reboots (not sure what caused it), audigy4 was set as default. But after installing linux-kernel-image-generic, i'm back to using HDA-intel as default.... how do i switch back to audigy?
<Chousuke> DJServers: also, /usr/share/doc/ircd-hybrid/ contains examples and README-files
<nullkuhl> guys plz help, am tryin to compile latest version of splashy , and i get this error at the end after i type make in its folder(compiling).. : collect2: ld returned 1 exit status. make[1] : *** [splashy]  Error 1. then leaving directory and so on plzz helppp
<grul> try sudo
<grul> :P
<Chousuke> nah
<Chousuke> sudo doesn't help with that
<nullkuhl> i did
<nullkuhl> Chousuke: wat do u think then ?
<nullkuhl> i googled but came up with nothing
<nullkuhl> plzz help
<Chousuke> It's not possible to know by just that error
<nullkuhl> wat shall ido then
<Chousuke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nullkuhl> k
<nullkuhl> 1 sec
<Chousuke> put the rest of the text there.
<Chousuke> I'll get coffee so brb
<nullkuhl> wat syntax shyd be ?
<nullkuhl> Chousuke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/
<Chousuke> hm, back
<nullkuhl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/
<nullkuhl> i included the ./configure reply too
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<Chousuke> it seems the /usr/bin/ld: attempted static link of dynamic object `/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so' is the problem
<Chousuke> I wonder what to do about it.
<erz_> is there a solution to debug kstartupconfig in deleting user ?
<Chousuke> I don't suppose you can link splashy dynamically either.
<nullkuhl> soo ?
<nullkuhl> get the deb of the odler version
<nullkuhl> older*
<Chousuke> why do you want splashy anyway?
<nullkuhl> lol
<Chousuke> kubuntu has usplash already, doesn't it?
<Chousuke> you can set up your own splash screen
<erz_> looking for some help to restore my kstartupconfig =)
<Chousuke> what's wrong with it?
<maver1ck> hey, I've got a problem with Xgl on feisty
<erz_> i couldn't start =)
<maver1ck> in logout dialog I don't have shutdown / reboot key
<erz_> since i copy my /home/ to /mnt/home ( where is mounted hda6 )... kde wont open my session
<maver1ck> I already change my script to copy xauth data (advice found in google) but it doesn't work for me
<maver1ck> any tip ?
<nullkuhl> guys plz help am trying to compile splashy but it failes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25089/ plzzz helppppppppppp
<maver1ck> here is my startxgl script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25090/
<maver1ck> please help
<icecruncher> man it's slow here today
<soulrider_> hello
<soulrider_> what you guys need ?
<icecruncher> soulrider_: nothin happenin today
<icecruncher> (yet)
<soulrider_> yeah
<soulrider_> its very quiet in here
<icecruncher> down about ~80 ppls I think
<sebbar> hi, is there a way to watch smil files on kubuntu?
<icecruncher> sebbar: i think Kmplayer
<icecruncher> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=9&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kde-apps.org%2Fcontent%2Fshow.php%3Fcontent%3D10004&ei=PUNtRuvmIoe8sAKuz8ClBA&usg=AFQjCNGCcx8ZT9Q6xtmmRd6qhdTWpR7T3Q&sig2=svMZjTV3RRkmQ1Qn3x7H-Q
<darkrift_> anyoen here able to help me get a certain ocr program installed?
<darkrift_> i tried and ran into roadblocks
<icecruncher> sebbar: sorry lol http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10004
<BluesKaj> sebbar , you need the real player plugin for your browser
<sebbar> ok, mplayer gives me: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll whereas with real player somehow I hear the audio but I don't see any video
<sivaji> is it possible to open power point document in kubuntu
<icecruncher> sivaji: yes, use openoffice
<BluesKaj> darkrift_, what program?
<sivaji> icecruncher  i cant open office terminates abnormally
<darkrift_> ocropus
<darkrift_> the page i found has what i think are redhat instructions
<darkrift_> $ svn checkout http://ocropus.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ ocropus
<darkrift_> # urpmi jam aspell-devel libtiff-devel libpng-devel libjpeg-devel
<BluesKaj> is it a game?
<darkrift_> $ ./configure; jam
<darkrift_> no
<darkrift_> optical character recognition
<darkrift_> those are the instrucitons to install it
<darkrift_> i checked it out
<darkrift_> but it is missing some stuff
<darkrift_> not sure what the steps to install it would be
<icecruncher> sivaji: just a sec
<sivaji> icecruncher ok
<icecruncher> sebbar: you could try http://www.openmash.org/mhonarc/openmash-users/msg00101.html
<icecruncher> sivaji: co you know why oo crashes?
<sivaji> icecruncher no idea
<darkrift_> hrmmmmm
<icecruncher> sivaji: bb in 10 min, sorry
<sivaji> icecruncher ok
<BluesKaj> darkrift_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/quiteinsane
<_pedro> Hi guys
<_pedro> I am having several problems with nvidia driver installation
<_pedro> I recently installed nvidia driver from the official web
<_pedro> and after that I started X and the configuration of my keyboard is not the one of my language- spanish
<_pedro> what can I do?
<sivaji> ple someone help me i cant open power point document in open office
<BluesKaj> pedro , in the run command type 'kdesu kcontrol' , the enter your password (gives admin permissions) then choose, regional & accessibility, keyboard
<_pedro> Ok, done it
<_pedro> but there is no change aparently
<_pedro> do I have to reboot_
<_pedro> ?
<sivaji> BluesKaj :
<darkrift_> thx, but that is a gui to a scanner engine that supports ocr
<SubOne> How do I uninstall a Window Decoration?
<darkrift_> and gocr has low % accuracy
<icecruncher> sivaji: work yet?
<sivaji> icecruncher dude i cant open that
<BluesKaj> sivaji, sorry I have never used power point and seldom use OpenOffice :(
<icecruncher> sivaji: can you open openoffice by itself?
<sivaji> BluesKaj ok
<sivaji> icecruncher how
<icecruncher> in the menu
<BluesKaj> well, darkrift_ my best advice is to search google-linux...it's a dedicated search engine for linux users ... that's all I can help you with
<sivaji> icecruncher i have only openoffice.org (wordprocessor)  is that enough to open that
<icecruncher> sivaji: hit alt + F2 and type in ooffice -impress
<sivaji> icecruncher wait
<icecruncher> sivaji: yes?
<sivaji> no
<icecruncher> so it cannot open?
<sivaji> wait i will paste message which i got when i open with terminal
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> sivaji: still need some help?
<icecruncher> epimeth: yeah he does
<icecruncher> epimeth: you know how to open ms powerpoint presentations in kubunt
<sivaji> icecruncher : openoffice error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25092/
<sivaji> epimeth yes
<chi0_> hey all i have a question
<sivaji> epimeth i cant open power point document (.pps file) when i try to open it with openoffice it get terminated abnormally and when start openoffice second it ask me to click recover button
<icecruncher> sivaji: what ver are you running?
<sivaji> kubuntu 7.04
<sivaji> epimeth icecruncher any idea
<zapper> epa
<chi0_> does any one know of a good kde based FTP client?
<icecruncher> sivaji: no sorry, you could try reinstall openoffice :)
<BluesKaj> !ask | chi0_,
<ubotu> chi0_,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zapper> any one knoes how to download and install cedega????
<BluesKaj> oops
<sivaji> chi0_ dx4
<chi0_> zapper theres a .deb for it ;)
<zapper> were
<sivaji> chi0_ "sudo apt-get install d4x"
<sivaji> chi0_ ktorrent
<sivaji> chi0_ prozilla
<zapper> thanks
<chi0_> ktorrent does ftp?
<sivaji> yes
<chi0_> ok i will have to check that out ;)
<sivaji> epimeth icecruncher ya i can i install some plugins to it now i can thank u
<zapper> and now
<chi0_> zapper: check the downloads on the site it should be at the bottom :)
<BluesKaj> chi0_,  if you like GUIs try KBear
<darkrift_> anyone know of someone who would be willing to install this program for me to see what im doing wrong/walk me thru it?
<icecruncher> sivaji: np, not tat we where much help
<icecruncher> lol
<chi0_> BluesKaj: Is that in the repos can't find it
<sivaji> chi0_  u should download .torrent  file from some server like isohunt.com
<sivaji> chi0_ then u can use ktorrent
<BluesKaj> chi0_, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=17726&package_id=13420&release_id=199365
<chi0_> BluesKaj: ty
<sivaji> epimeth icecruncher same way can i open openoffice document in msoffice
<icecruncher> sivaji: I don't think so
<zapper> xlibs??????????
<sivaji> icecruncher is there any way to start user script at boot time
<icecruncher> sivaji: yes, make it executable and place it in .kde/Autostart/
<sivaji> icecruncher how to make it executable
<icecruncher> sivaji: chmod +x filename
<sivaji> icecruncher ok
<sivaji> where this .kde is located
<sivaji> icecruncher ya i got it
<icecruncher> cool
<chi0_> here -- > /home/yourusername/.kde/autostart/file.*
<icecruncher> chi0_: it's Autostart ,  capital a
<icecruncher> lol
<chi0_> sorry lol my bad. hee hee
<icecruncher> np
<icecruncher> lol
<sivaji> icecruncher but that script needs su privillage
<sivaji> icecruncher are u there
<icecruncher> yes,
<sivaji>  icecruncher but that script needs su privillage
<icecruncher> yes, one sec, typing is not that fast
<icecruncher> make a script with kdesu script, place it in autostart, and the script is referencing to the one that you wanna execute
<chi0_> it will ask for your password after you login. it will be a "kdesu" pop up ;)
<sivaji> icecruncher shall i place my script at /etc/init.d/ because script in this dir get executed in boot time
<sivaji> with su privillage
<icecruncher> sivaji: true, what does it do?
<sivaji> ya
<icecruncher> purpose of scipt?
<sivaji> when u boot u r system u will see information like "loading kernel module ,etc' all these are placed in this dir
<icecruncher> ahh
<sivaji> yesterday i removed one prog from this dir and and didnt see that at boot time
<sivaji> my script will mount windows partition in linux dir
<icecruncher> ahh
<icecruncher> k
<zipper> This is mighty wierd. I have 2 soundcards, HDA-Intel and audigy4. At first, my HDA-Intel was set as default, but after a few reboots (not sure what caused it), audigy4 was set as default. But after installing linux-kernel-image-generic, i'm back to using HDA-intel as default.... how do i switch back to audigy?
<NiceGuyUK> hi, can someone remind me of the name of that app that gives a graph of where all the diskspace has gone?
<BluesKaj> zipper, most default settings for 2 soundcards have to be made in the BIOS , one must be disabled in the preipherals (that's usually where you'll find them)
<NiceGuyUK> !diskspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiceGuyUK> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<NiceGuyUK> ah, there it is :)
<BluesKaj> NiceGuyUK, in the run command type 'kdesu kcontrol' , the enter your password (gives admin permissions) then choose' disk7filesystems
<NiceGuyUK> thx
<BluesKaj> err disk&filesystems
<NiceGuyUK> Filelight is more what I was looking for though
<zipper> BluesKaj: i've heard that solution before, but i refuse to do it that way. It _MUST_ be possible from within the OS.
<BluesKaj> yes zipper , it prolly is ,but i don't know how , ....sorry :(
<DJServers> yo
<DJServers> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacques> gusty is very good
<jacques> I love it
<BluesKaj> zipper,you could check this out ...it's for debian but it might work with feisty too since kubuntu is debiam based : http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/10/steps-to-get-audio-to-work-in-debian.html
<BluesKaj> gotta go cut the lawn ...bbl
<zipper> BluesKaj: thanks, but i've already found a way to do it.... asoundconf
<zipper> easy and effective
<DJServers> some one nows how to start irc-hybrid ?
<BluesKaj> yup,ok good to know ...I had to get my SD working by making an asoundrc file as well
<BluesKaj> bbl
<zipper> didnt even have to make a file, just 'asound set-default-card xxxx'
<hias> Hi, how can I create a Text file via terminal?
<nullkuhl> guys plz helpi have just installed splashy and when i try to exec this in terminal : splashy test or splashy boot i get this error  Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2  HELPPP
<hias> Hi, how can I create a Text file via terminal?
<zipper> hias: well, you can create any file using 'touch'. i.e 'touch file.txt'
<zipper> hias: and stop repeating yourself, we heard you the first time
<hias> ok, sry
<zipper> hias: 'touch' only creates the file though, you need something like vim/emacs/nano/whatever to edit it
<DJServers> Hi all, i have just installed the irc-hybrid server by adept manager but how to start it now ? ....
<nullkuhl> guys plz helpi have just installed splashy and when i try to exec this in terminal : splashy test or splashy boot i get this error  Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2  HELPPP
<DJServers> Hi all, i have just installed the irc-hybrid server by adept manager but how to start it now ? ....
<hias> perhpas with the terminal
<hias> just type in the package name
<zipper> DJServers: stop repeating, we heard you the first time. If anyone is online who can, and feel like helping, i'm sure they'll reply
<hias> How can I login as root?
<jzilla> dont advise doing that
<jzilla> most root stuff can be done with sudo
<DJServers> i am asking sins this morning never get an answer
<hias> But I must edit a file
<zipper> hias: you shouldn't need to. In (k)ubuntu, we use "sudo" instead
<hias> but always permision denied...
<jzilla> sudo kate file.txt
<jzilla> would probably be the way to go
<hias> ah cool
<hias> ok
<zipper> DJServers: well, you get the support you pay for. Cant really expect help, although you get it most of the time anyway
<hias> and what is the command for deleting a file?
<zipper> hias: *NEVER DO THIS* it is possible to get a root terminal running, doing 'sudo sh' or 'sudo bash'
<zipper> hias: 'rm file'
<hias> thanks
<zipper> hias: and if you want to delete a directory.... 'rm -rf dir/'
<hias> is there a list of all commands in the internet?
<zipper> hias: i'm sorry, i'm only aware of a danish list for debian on www.debianguiden.dk
<zipper> ALL commands would be a lot of pages though
<DJServers> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ReMiiRuru> Will 'acpi=off' increase my computers energy usage? I hope it's not totally dumb question...
<zipper> ReMiiRuru: probably, depends on whether your hardware supports stepping. That said, it will probably also disable hibernate functions and so on.
<lam64> hi
<ReMiiRuru> Well, I was wondering because this month energy bill was pretty high, and the only change last month was installing linux(with acpi=off)
<ReMiiRuru> Well, but right now PC actually booted with acpi! That was unheard off month ago.
<ReMiiRuru> I hope it'll be stable...
<zipper> couldn't it be something else than your pc that is drawing power?
<ReMiiRuru> It could be. But I don't know what are people who I'm sharing apartment with doing in their rooms
<ReMiiRuru> Actually I'll feel better with acpi being on, as long as it's stable :)
<zipper> ofcourse. Acpi is a good thing.
<zipper> even if power consumption remains the same
<ReMiiRuru> Yeah. I don't really use much electronics except computer, so I did all I could to prevent next bill from being that high^^
<zipper> you guys have an old fridge? old oven? Those can really suck up some power
<ReMiiRuru> Ouch, random freeze.
<zipper> ReMiiRuru:
<zipper> you guys have an old fridge? old oven? Those can really suck up some power
<dfeser> hi all
<dfeser>  is there a way to use kerberos for the printer auth?
<mitch_> I wonder if someone could help me with a wireless problem...my wireless stopped working after i upgraded to 2.6.20-16
<bbeck_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get changes to the toolbar in Kate to stay set.  I would like to have the icon text appear under the icons, so I set it that way, but when I restart Kate, the text is missing.
<dfeser> mitch is whats the content of your /lib/firmware dir?
<DJServers> someone nows how to start irc-hybrid ????
<mitch_> dfeser: 2.6.20-15-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic
<ReMiiRuru> Yeah, another random freeze. acpi=off is not for me :)
<dfeser> mitch ok, firmware folder is there...which wlan card do you own?
<ReMiiRuru> *is for m
<mitch_> broadcom 4318...my wireless still works if i sign in with the 20-15 kernel
<faidillinger> which grafical ftp client ??? kbear or kasablanca ???
<mitch_> it kinda seems like dhcp doesn;t work with 20-16 and my wireless....
<bbeck_> faidillinger: I use konqueror for ftp.  It seems to work well.
<faidillinger> ok
<mitch_> on dhclient i get "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<mikkael> how many entries does a swap need ? here is my fstab, is one of those swap entries obsolete ? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1229
<Minataku> Hm
<BluesKaj> kasablanca is in the repos , i don't see kbear in any of mine, ...It's available as a bz2 file and requires some dependencies that are installed but it's configure/make files don't see for some reason
<BluesKaj> kbear may not work with Qt4 from what I can see so it's prolly not feisty compliant
<faidillinger> fine, i ll go for kasablanca
<BluesKaj> kasablanca looks good , faidillinger
<mitch_> is there a bug with wireless and 2.6.20-16 upgrade?
<Minataku> Hm... so the Amiga used MFM after all
<mitch_> is there anywhere else to go and try and get help with wireless problems?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | mitch_
<ubotu> mitch_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> Hm... hm... hm...
<Minataku> Supposedly it's possible to R/W Amiga floppies with a standard PC FDC
<Linux_Alien> is there a repo with tremulous in? somone here said it was in the universe repo but i just upgraded to feisty 7.04 and have all the repo's unhashed but still no tremulous
<Minataku> Eh... I think I'll just hack together a CD-ROM drive instead
<Linux_Alien> source it is then :)
<dazjorz> bah, what's this
<dazjorz> I think *something's* wrong in my xorg.conf
<dazjorz> but the screen just doesn't look right
<dazjorz> I see thin black lines
<dazjorz> my monitor should support 1024*786 @ 60 Hz just fine
<dazjorz> maybe it's because of the 'nvidia' driver, or because the horizontal/vertical sync isn't correct
<Minataku> Thin black lines like scanlines? O.o
<dazjorz> it does find my graphics card correctly, though
<dazjorz> Yeah
<dazjorz> I guess so
<dazjorz> they move all the time, too
<Minataku> Hrm
<Minataku> If possible, try a different card/monitor
<Minataku> Or cable
<dazjorz> well, I am able to do stuff, so that's no problem
<dazjorz> I don't have any different card or monitor
<dazjorz> :/
<dazjorz> Eh
<dazjorz> When I use 'nv', it works just fine
<dazjorz> but with 'nvidia', it doesn't
<dazjorz> maybe I just need to update the driver, or so
* dazjorz off to nvidia.com
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Well, I was thinking maybe bad hardware but that's ruled out then
<dazjorz> The hardware was fine :)
<dazjorz> The login window showed fine, too
<dazjorz> and it was after I reconfigured xserver-xorg
<Minataku> Weird
<dazjorz> Quite, yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> 1024*786?\
<dazjorz> Oh, it might've been 768, I never remember the second number ;)
<BluesKaj> dazjorz, how is it with just the vesa driver , or have you checked ?
<Daisuke_Ido> k, that could cause problems
<dazjorz> BluesKaj: I haven't, but it works fine with the 'nv' driver, so I'm updating 'nvidia' now
<Minataku> Eh... I'm sure I'll eventually figure something out
<richar> hola soy richar
<zipper> dazjorz: i know this isnt the "linux-way", but i've had some wierd graphical glitches when installing nvidia drivers. A reboot was the only thing that could fix it - dunno if you've tried that already.
<dazjorz> zipper: Nah, I'm going to update now, I'll keep it in mind :)
<zipper> for me though, it was mostly a square in the center of the screen, which were tiled/messed up. Rest of the screen looked fine.
<Minataku> My A/UX Mac is up and running right now... was doing some experiments with it
<Minataku> I wonder if it can read/write 880k Amiga floppies... I'd have to do some programming, probably, there's no 880 device by default, I'd have to mess around with ioctls and such
<Minataku> Plus it'd be weird to write my first truly useful program on such an old and obscure OS XD
<dazjorz> eh
<dazjorz> the scanlines are still there with the newest driver
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> in kde (current kubuntu version), is it possible to have rectangular buttons in the panel??  (e.g.. I'd like to have a 32x128 button for my start menu)
<dazjorz> Yay
<dazjorz> It works!
<dazjorz> I had to put '_60' after the resolutions in xorg.conf
<tanaka> hi all! :)
<BluesKaj> cool dazjorz, the updated driver works ...good to know
<dazjorz> BluesKaj: No, it was not because of the updated driver
<dazjorz> it was because I added '_60' to the resolutions in xorg.conf for the Screen
<dazjorz> so, 1024*768_60 instead of 1024*768
<BluesKaj> refresh rate ?
<BluesKaj> what size monitor dazjorz ?
<BluesKaj> hi tanaka
<ubuntu> hi payos
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, pls change yer nick, sometimes we end up with 5-6 ubuntus of various kinds and it all can become very confusing
<dazjorz> BluesKaj: not sure
<BluesKaj> dazjorz,@work ?
<jriachi> hello
<semistud2354> i dont know if anyone else has this problem...but im runing kubuntu feisty...and when i set the screensaver to come on it just freezes my screen...when i movie my mouse the screen is back to normal...i dont see any screen saver...just a picture of my screen when the screen saver was supposta start
<jriachi> in kde, can i make buttons in the panel to be rectangular? (e.g, i'd like my "system menu/important places" button to be 32x128)
<ubuntu> hi
<semistud2354> does anyone have any ideas
<semistud2354> suggestions....
<ubuntu> hi
<zhangkai> Mathematica,How use at kubuntu?
<ardchoille> semistud2354: That happens to me randomly too, but most of the time the screensaver works fine.
<semistud2354> mine doest work at all
<semistud2354> anytime
<semistud2354> just....takes a picture of my screen...
<semistud2354> thats my screensaver
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using the linux version of mathematica?
<semistud2354> me
<semistud2354> im using kubuntu feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> no no, zhangkai
<semistud2354> o
<zhangkai> Daisuke_Ido:how to use it ?
<tanaka> is there a way to install the nvidias' latest and greatest 100.14.09 driver in kubunntu?
<nullkuhl> guys does any one here have feisty and is having the default boot splash screen of ubuntu.. if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Daisuke_Ido> what does one have to do with the other?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's spelled "PLEASE"
<nullkuhl> Daisuke_Ido: are u on fiesty
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<root__> how do i set my gutsy gibbon nvidia display drivers to 1440x900 in 16/10 mode ?
<Daisuke_Ido> add "splash" to your kernel line
<Daisuke_Ido> root__: go to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<icecruncher> what is a good small sound recorder?
<Daisuke_Ido> krec?
<Daisuke_Ido> or "Sound Recorder"
<nullkuhl> guys does any one here have feisty and is having the default boot splash screen of ubuntu.. if so pls pastbin me the /boot/grub/menu.lst          plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Hayzeus> Ok
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<Hayzeus> i just installed Kubuntu
<nullkuhl> Daisuke_Ido: pls pastebin me the file ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> nullkuhl: repeating isn't necessary
<Hayzeus> and it will not let me login with my username and password
<nullkuhl> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> and no, i will not, because you'll just screw your own things up
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<nullkuhl> well no, i just wnna set some values to the default one
<Hayzeus> can someone help me with my kubuntu login trouble?
<Daisuke_Ido> if your spash isn't showing, make sure "splash" is on the line with the kernel options
<nullkuhl> i aint that stupid to cpy n paste it
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<nullkuhl> it depends on lotsa stuff i knowwww
<icecruncher> !sp | El_Don
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nullkuhl> just plz paste bin ittt
<cr4sh> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Daisuke_Ido> when you learn to spell, i'll pastebin it.
<cr4sh> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<El_Don> alguien puede decirme en q protocolo debo usar para conectar mi cuenta Gmail en Gaim=?
<Hayzeus> anyone?
<icecruncher> !spanish | El_Don
<ubotu> El_Don: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hayzeus> Help on kubuntu logins- query me please
<nullkuhl> Daisuke_Ido: ??
<nullkuhl> please paste bin it ? happy now ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...no
<Daisuke_Ido> i told you what you needed
<nullkuhl> lol wats up ??
<nullkuhl> grrrrr
<nullkuhl> r u here to support ppl or annoy theM ?
<icecruncher> nullkuhl please be patient or quiet
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm here to support people that DON'T have the windows "give it to me NOW" mentality.
<Daisuke_Ido> i had it pastebinned, now you can forget it.
<Daisuke_Ido> jfgi
<ni^> hey i have weird issue, after upgrade edgy -> feisty my wifi [ my computer {kubuntu} <<<< router [wifi]  >>>> lan {win xp} ]  is very slow [~500-550 KB/s]  before upgrade i had 1.5-2 MB/s anyone who can help me? Router is DI-624, i tried WEP/WPA/RAW same speed...
<icecruncher> Daisuke_Ido: thnks btw for the tip on krec
<Daisuke_Ido> icecruncher: you're welcome
<missmolotov> if you've killed xorg.conf so badly, you can't log into a desktop, can you force it to drop back to a shell?
<Hayzeus> when installing kubuntu i put in my username and password that i wanted (and it did the type check and whatnot so it matched) and then i tried to login with it now and it will not work at all for me
<Daisuke_Ido> case sensitivity?
<Hayzeus> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Hayzeus> it was all lower case
<Hayzeus> and my pass is all #s
<Hayzeus> and numlock is on
<Hayzeus> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> then i can definitely see how there's a problem
<Hayzeus> yes
<Hayzeus> i cannot do anything with it at the moment
<nullkuhl> Daisuke_Ido: Why are u refusin to help ?
<Hayzeus> is there a way i can do something in the console to reset my pass?
<SlimeyPete> sudo passwd <username>
<SlimeyPete> but to do that, you'd have to log in to the console
<Hayzeus> yea i just thought of that
<Hayzeus> damn
<Hayzeus> i dont know what to do now
<Daisuke_Ido> Hayzeus: did you *just* install?
<Hayzeus> yes
<Hayzeus> i just installed
<Daisuke_Ido> because if you're not going to lose anything...
<Hayzeus> i havent even used it yet
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Hayzeus> could i possibly boot into the livecd
<Hayzeus> open terminal
<Hayzeus> and do any changes that way
<Hayzeus> but since its a livecd it wont let me make changes to my HD right?
<Daisuke_Ido> SlimeyPete: couldn't he work under a chroot environment and set things right?
<ni^> Hayzeus: boot in single
<Daisuke_Ido> Hayzeus: if it's mounted, you should be able to write to it (if it isn't ntfs)
<Hayzeus> ok it is mounted
<Daisuke_Ido> crap, can't chroot
<Hayzeus> and its a ext3 partition
<ni^> Hayzeus: or mount your hdd to /tmp using livecd and chroot /tmp /bin/bash / change pass
<Daisuke_Ido> ni^ has the best idea
<ni^> Hayzeus: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<aleksanteri> When I try apt-get install <whatever_package> it says that "these packages have broken dependancies" since it's trying to install them. How can I stop this?
<ni^> anyone here who had weird problems with wifi at feisty?
<sudeep> i have  ubuntu 7.04 installed on my system. I also have Kubuntu 7.04 CD. How can i add kubuntu packages on to my system...
<ni^> aleksanteri: check which are broken and fix them using --force-all
<Daisuke_Ido> sudeep: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ni^> aleksanteri: i mean download .deb and force dpkg -i :)
<aleksanteri> ni^: apt complains that "--force-all" is an unknown command line option
<ni^> dpkg --force-all -i package.deb
<ni^> first download that .deb
<aleksanteri> aah :P
<aleksanteri> ok i'll try taht
<aleksanteri> that *
<dromer> can someone help me setup nvidia twinview? since my re-install (ubuntu feisty) my xorg.conf seems to have changed a LOT:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25103/
<ninHer> hi all
<ni^> dromer: i'm just guessing but... Option   "DynamicTwinView""False" maybe here
<dromer> ni^: no, then X doesn't load
<steffen> someone know what the default password/username on phpmyadmin??
<Hayzeus> Thanks
<Hayzeus> that worked
<zipper> steffen: i bet the manual/readme does
<Hayzeus> ni^: many thanks to you
<steffen> zipper: where to find it?
<Hayzeus> i booted in single user and did the sudo passwd and changed it
<Hayzeus> thanks
<steffen> where can i find it? **
<zipper> steffen: dunno... my guess would be their website
<steffen> i have installed it in the Adept...
<dromer> ni^: ok, got it working now, at least, the nvidia-settings has the option to enable twinview .. the 2nd screen doesn't seem very responsive yet though ..
<zipper> steffen: then you can probably do 'man phpmyadmin'
<crowbar> steffen: it might be root with no password
<icecruncher> and could anyone tell me of kde's sound editor?
<crowbar> steffen: phpmyadmin is just a frontend for the mysql database, so you have to use your mysql account nad password.  the default for that is root and no password
<icecruncher> i mean a audio editor, other than audacity,which crashed at a 34 mb file
<steffen> crowbar: i have tryed root with no password, but it didn't work :-(
<crowbar> steffen: Do you have mysql installed?
<crowbar> steffen: mysql-server?
<DJServers> someone nows how to start irc-hybrid ????
<steffen> crowbar: yes, mysql-server-5.0 and mysql-server
<crowbar> steffen: on the command line what happens if you type mysql -u root  ?
<DJServers> hi all, is here anyone ho nows how to start irc-hybrid?
<steffen> crowbar: "welcome to mysql...."
<crowbar> steffen: Then the root password is still set to nothing.  What is the error you're running into?  if you leave the password field blank you should be able to log right in
<^RiaN^> hiii all
<dr_willis> Minataku,  found the calculators 5 total. i think. but NOW i gotta run to the hoispital.
<dr_willis> byeee.
<^RiaN^> please help me
<^RiaN^> how to mount windows partition from kubuntu
<steffen> crowbar: yes, i can login on command line, but not on phpmyadmin... the error i get on phpmyadmin: Access denied for user ...
<crowbar> steffen: what does the entire message say?
<jhutchins_lt> steffen: is mysql listening on localhost?  Have you set the admin user in config.include.php?
<jhutchins_lt> steffen: Obviously you must set a password before this goes "live", or anybody can log in.
<zipper> Something feels wrong about my pc...
<zipper> i cant seem to find any more glitches or things to fix =(
<manchicken> Anybody know why my keypad would now mysteriously start controlling my mouse cursor?
<zipper> perhaps i should consider upgrading to +1? You know, to get broken dependencies and all the fun stuff.
<zipper> manchicken: say what?
<zipper> manchicken: your keypad actually moves the curser?
<manchicken> Yup.
<jhutchins_lt> manchicken: The numlock key is off.
<zipper> numlock or not, it shouldnt do that
<manchicken> And the KDE option that enables that is not checked.
<steffen> jhutchins_lt: the user is root, pass ""
<manchicken> jhutchins_lt: This happens both with numlock on and off.
<jhutchins_lt> manchicken: It's somehow enabled the 'accessibility' feature that does that.
<Ze_M> isnt there a feisty release for ppc?
<zipper> manchicken: is your keypad special in any way? Like, seperated from the rest of the keyboard, having its own cord or something?
<manchicken> zipper: No.
<zipper> Ze_M: i've heard about people installing feisty on the PS3, so i would guess there is
<Ze_M> isnt there a feisty release for ppc?
<zipper> and dont repeat yourself, we heard you the first time
<manchicken> jhutchins_lt: could you be more specific?
<steffen> crowbar: oh, i see the problem: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ... but i typed in root as user... :-S
<Ze_M> zipper sp what release should idownload?
<Ze_M> zipper so what release should i download?
<jhutchins_lt> steffen: Read the docs for phpMyAdmin, create the proper config.include.php file.
<zipper> Ze_M: beats me, i dont have a PPC architecture =(
<jhutchins_lt> Ze_M: 2007.1
<zuziailukaszek> helo
<CAP5389> is there a ppc release?
<CAP5389> is there feisty release for ppc?
<jhutchins_lt> !ppc | CAP5389
<ubotu> CAP5389: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ni^> ok i found solution... seems disabling avahi-daemon help networking speed problems in my case 500 k/s -> 3.5-4.5 M/s
<tanaka> hi again
<tanaka> the pc booted up fine with the new kernel,so how can i remove the old one
<tanaka> PriceChild: how can i remove the old kernel
<nullkuhl> guys can some one paste bin me his usplash  ??
<nullkuhl> PriceChild: can u ?
<tanaka> hi,is this irc active?
<nullkuhl> yea
<nullkuhl> tanaka where r u from..
<tanaka> nullkuhl: Sri Lanka
<gnyffel> I need the kopete header files, but I can't find them with aptitude. Anyone?
<nullkuhl> hmm
<nullkuhl> u using feisty ?
<tanaka> nullkuhl: yup
<nullkuhl> i need a small favor
<nullkuhl> can u pastebin me ur usplash file ?
<tanaka> nullkuhl: where can i get that file
<nullkuhl> open a terminal
<tanaka> nullkuhl: ok
<nullkuhl> type sudo gedit /etc/init.d/usplash
<nullkuhl> then press file save as and save it to ur desktop then snd me this file or jsut pastebin it
<tanaka> nullkuhl: i'm using kubuntu
<gnyffel> tanaka: use kate or kwrite instead of gedit, then
<nullkuhl> ops
<nullkuhl> that might get worse
<nullkuhl> but try anyway
<nullkuhl> typin kate instead of gedit
<nullkuhl> and see if u find that file
<tanaka> nullkuhl: i got the file
<tanaka> nullkuhl: now what
<nullkuhl> pastebin it to me
<nullkuhl> know how ?
<nullkuhl> tanaka u got msn ?
<nullkuhl> im i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> don't help this twit.
<tanaka> i'm using konversation
<Daisuke_Ido> and nullkuhl: if you're using ubuntu rather than kubuntu, how about asking in *gasp* god forbid, #ubuntu !!!
<nullkuhl> Daisuke_Ido: SHHHH
<nullkuhl> tanaka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Daisuke_Ido> how about NO.
<nullkuhl> copy and paste all the text in the file in that url and give me the link when u have it
<Daisuke_Ido> just fscking google it.
<tanaka> nullkuhl: I uploaded to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25119/
<nullkuhl> i wudnt have been talkin here if i found something abt thisin google .. how genius of ya
<nullkuhl> thx ... tanaka............ Daisuke_Ido :P
<SillyZ> morning
<_pedro> Good afternoon
<tanaka> how can i remove the old kernel after installing the new one using dist-upgrade?
<_pedro> I can't get up X after installing nvidia with aptitude
<_pedro> any help?
<SillyZ> try dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<rothchild> _pedro have you checked /var/log/xorg.log?
<SillyZ> sorry dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_pedro> I did it, but I can't find the reason
<_pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=1741088417
<_pedro> Here you can find it
<sebastianhooker_> whats up all?
<sebastianhooker_> omg i love this song
<sebastianhooker_> Now playing: Unknown Artist - Track 2 @ 128 Kbps. (0:47/3:24)
<SillyZ> what nvidia card ya got ?
<Hayzeus> hey again all
<Hayzeus> i have one more question
<_pedro> I don't know
<SillyZ> you dont know which nvidia card you have
<_pedro> nop
<SillyZ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SillyZ> select the NV driver
<SillyZ> and just follow the prompts
<Hayzeus> im trying to install my NVIDIA Graphics drivers so it can run OpenGL a bit better than vesa... i have a nVidia 7600 and when i run the install file it says that i have X server running and i need to disable it
<_pedro> Now I am working with nv driver but I would like to use nvidia
<Hayzeus> and i dont know how to
<melkor> does anybody here use the infrared port on their laptop?
<jhutchins> !ati | Hayzeus
<ubotu> Hayzeus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_pedro> I am going to reboot and try the command <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>
<SillyZ> thanks jhutchins
<_pedro> see you now
<melkor> Or why doesn't  ' apt-get upgrade ' upgrade my kernel?
<smile> hello world
<smile> i need a help to connect my ftp server
<smile> i use proftpd
<fisnik> Hi there, I need help with my ATI card
<SillyZ> !ati | fisnik
<ubotu> fisnik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fisnik> ubotu
<fisnik> is this a bot?
<SillyZ> infobot
<fisnik> I see
<fisnik> can anybody help me increase reoslution on my ATI
<jhutchins> fisnik: Not if you're not willing to read guides.
<melkor> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<fisnik> but my card is installed in kubuntu
<fisnik> I only need to increase resolution
<Daisuke_Ido> fisnik: then you didn't read the guide
<fisnik> I'm really confused
<fisnik> I just installed the kubuntu
<fisnik> 10 minutes ago
<fisnik> dont know anything about linux
<fisnik> :S
<melkor> fisnik the guide is pretty thorough
<fisnik> I will try to
<jhutchins> fisnik: We usually refer people to guides for two reasons: the question is asked frequently, and the answer is more complex than is practical to explain over IRC.
<fisnik> how do I find this: ystem -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<fisnik> system -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager*
<fisnik> on the system I dont see admini
<jhutchins> fisnik: In your case, the answer is a small portion of one of the pages that is referred to, and those of us who don't have ATI cards can still refer you to it,.
<TheCreationist> Could someone recommend a good GUI app to rip DVD to iPod?
<st> i need help with the new acer 5920 notebook. can't startx 1280 x 800
<Minataku> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jhutchins> st: What about 1280x960?
<sebastianhooker_> TheCreationist: jodix
<Minataku> jhutchins: It's probably a widescreen LCD panel
<Minataku> LCD panels tend to be rather static in resolution, especially laptop ones
<st> jhutchins you mean change xorg to 1280 x 960?
<st> yes its a widescreen
<_ubotu_> whats up?
<marko> i
<jhutchins> st: you and fisnik might find krandrtray useful.
<marko> need help anyway i the terminal i use wget to download someting then i use tar you know but i don 't know where does save the files
<marko> :D
<Minataku> marko: In the current directory
<marko> forget it
<marko> i have it
<marko> heh:)
<_ubotu_> marko: lol
<Minataku> _ubotu_: I'm pretty sure impersonating the bot is a punishable offense, sebastianhooker
<TheCreationist> Could someone recommend a good GUI app to rip DVD to iPod?
<fisnik> can somebody tell me on how to access: "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager"
<_ubotu_> minataku: technically i'm not impersonating the bot, there still is _s there
<Minataku> _ubotu_: You are using a nickname deliberately similar to that of the bot
<Minataku> It is obvious impersonation of a channel official
<fisnik> can somebody tell me on how to access: "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager"
<_ubotu_> is _roconnor ever talking?
<ardchoille> _ubotu_: Why do you use a nick so close to that of the bot?
<fisnik> I'm using kubuntu
<_pedro> I am here again
<ardchoille> _ubotu_: That may confuse new visitors, just fyi
<_pedro> I can say that the solution didn't work
<Minataku> He's gone and back now
<sebastianhooker> happy?
<Minataku> Yes
<sebastianhooker> ok
<Minataku> In the future: /nick blah
<Minataku> No need to disconnect
<_pedro> and by the way, my graphic card is Geforce 5700
<_pedro> any other suggestion?
<jhutchins> !fixres | _pedro
<ubotu> _pedro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fisnik> is anybody here using ubuntu
<fisnik> kubuntu sorry *
<MartyMcFly> is it possible to play sound from two apps at once? say amarok and firefox?
<Minataku> Yes
<Minataku> I believe that's what ARTS is designed to do, in fact
<Minataku> Though ALSA is also capable of performing such itself, but I believe the card has to have stream mixing capabilities
<Minataku> But KDE uses that ARTS thing which does it in software
<Minataku> You can play sound from a bunch of apps at once if you likw
<Minataku> It'll probably sound like crap, but if that's what you want XD
<Minataku> Wow, is that Barracuda freaking loud
<Minataku> Like a buzzsaw inside that Mac
<_pedro> I think that you don't know exactly what is my problem...
<_pedro> I recently installed nvidia drivers with aptitude
<_pedro> but I can't start X after that
<_pedro> I had to load nv driver to have gui
<_pedro> and I don't know where is the problem
<fisnik> is anybody here using kubuntu?
<_pedro> I am
<xerosis> fisnik: everyone :p
<fisnik> can somebody tell me on how to access: "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager"
<_pedro> It is a good question
<fisnik> ?
<xerosis> fisnik: there isn't one for kubuntu
<xerosis> it missed the deadline for inclusion for fiesty, it will be in gutsy though
<fisnik> so how then do I change resolution for ATI card?
<xerosis> there's a monitors section in system settings
<fisnik> but I only 1024 x 860
<fisnik> I only see*
<fisnik> I need higher resolution
<xerosis> does your card support it?
<fisnik> of course
<ardchoille> fisnik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xerosis> run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<xerosis> damn, too slow :p
<fisnik> ok let me see
<fisnik> and then?
<christel-5> hi all, Beryl is giving me the white screen of death! I'looked up the beryl and ubuntu forums and it seems that it can be fixed by entering some commands in terminal. Now my question is: how do I access the terminal if I don't have access to anything? In a failsafe session? tried that, doesn't work. Any suggestion welcome, I reaaly need to get some work done tonight, so I' willing to remove the whole Beryl/Compiz thingie if needed
<fisnik> i CHOOSE ATI RIGHT?
<_pedro> I tried yet 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but it didn't work
<jhutchins_lt> christel-5: Try ctrl-alt-F1
<_pedro> about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg', I think it would load nv driver in my xorg.conf and that is not what I want
<ardchoille> _pedro: Did you restart X ?
<_pedro> of course
<fisnik> I have followed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<masterk> hi my friend and I were wondering: we are at the download for fiesty, she has a laptop, do we get hte alternative or desktop version?
<fisnik> do I need to do something else
<fisnik> ?
<xerosis> masterk: desktop is what you want
<ardchoille> masterk: Personal preference. The desktop cd is a livecd and the alternate is a text-based installer only.
<masterk> oh ok
<masterk> thx
<christel-5> jhutchins: I'm restarting everything and will try ctrl+alt+F1. What should I expect?
<fisnik> xerosis: I have followed the steps after the command you gave
<xerosis> you need to restart X
<fisnik> xerosis: pardon my igonrance, but how do I do that?
<_pedro> is that to me xerosis?
<ardchoille> fisnik: ctrl+alt+backspace  (be aware that that will restart x, and kill kde)
<fisnik> ok I will do it
<_pedro> I see it didn't
<kdehl> Are there any diagnose tools for Samsung printers like hp-tools for HP printers? I just want to see how much it is left in the toner.
<fisnik> I have done ctrl+alt+backspace
<fisnik> nothing happened
<fisnik> I see the same resolution
<fisnik> :S
<ardchoille> fisnik: Did you try changing resolutions?
<alien__> i need to access an openbsd filesystem, does this mean a recompile?
<fisnik> ardchoille: yes I did
<ardchoille> !fixres | fisnik have a look at this page
<ubotu> fisnik have a look at this page: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alien__> !ffs
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<alien__> lmao
<fisnik> I will try thanx
<alien__> ffs is a filesystem
* alien__ rolls eyes
<pjb__> hi
<_pedro> Please, some help
<_pedro> (:
<ardchoille> alien__: Let them know in #ubuntu-bots
* alien__ wonders why ffs is not selected as standard when FAT/VFAT is!!!!
<alien__> ardchoille: why would i need to do that?
<alien__> hows about i just recompile the kernel with less crap support and more good open support
<alien__> much easier than moaning
<alien__> lata
<fisnik> ardchoille: I have followed the page you sent
<fisnik> but I encountered problems
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I could get a screenshot of KDM.
<fisnik> ardchoille: Can you help me with ATI resolution
<christel-5> jhutchins: okaaay... so I tried every command on the beryl & ubuntu sites. Nothing worked. Eventually I listed the processes running and use kill to disable beryl and beryl manager.
<christel-5> now the keyboard doesn't work! and the windows have no border, though I think that's got to do with  of emarald. The keyboard issue is quite strange.
<BluesKaj> christel-5, just do the  'sudo aptitude remove beryl ' cmnd . if you want to get rid of it for good
<BluesKaj> then relogin
<christel-5> bluesKaj; yes I think I want to remove it for good. But can't do anything without the keyboard!! Any idea?
<BluesKaj> beryl doesn't work well with ati, it's clunky and needs lotsa mods and patches on some pcs
<BluesKaj> so what KB are you using now ..and how are you typing
<christel-5> I'm on a different comp.
<BluesKaj> christel-5, on the other pc then, ctrl+alt+F1
<BluesKaj> it might work
<christel-5> crap crap crap. I restarted everything. to redo the whole kill rpocess and see if by mistake I killed the keyboard. Now I don't even have access to alt+ctrl+f1
<christel-5> restarting.
<BluesKaj> the only thing to do is power off
<christel-5> i did power off. now kubuntu is loadding...
<christel-5> login menu. should I start a normal session or a failsafe?
<BluesKaj> ok , look in the login menu an see what's listed there
<BluesKaj> normal should be ok
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to disable the madwifi drivers which are current latching onto my card so that I can use ndiswrapper?
<fatejudger> I already tried blacklisting bcm43xx, but that didn't work
<christel-5> going for kde normal session
<BluesKaj> christel-5, right
<christel-5> brief appeareance of beloved desktop
<christel-5> white screen of death!!!!
<BluesKaj> ok, now can relogin with ctrl+alt+backspace , and choose failsafe
<louis_> hey guys
<G3NESIS> Can someone please tell me where can I go to get support for Beryl?
<BluesKaj> gawd , what this obsession for eyecandy ... search here:
<christel-5> ok. now i'm in failsafe with the dreaded scary console...
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<louis_> anybody know if xgl works with fluxbox?
<G3NESIS> Thanks Blueskaj.
<BluesKaj> KB working , christel-5 ?
<christel-5> yeap kb working.
<christel-5> call me chris
<BluesKaj> christel-5,    'sudo aptitude remove beryl '
<christel-5> typing
<BluesKaj> it's better to use your nick so it shows up in red
<BluesKaj> at least it's supposed to :)
<christel-5> saying yes to removing
<christel-5> back to the prompt
<BluesKaj> ok, then do the relogin thing again in normal session, after it's done
<fisnik> can somebody show me on how to increase the screen resolution, I only see 60Hz
<fisnik> I have ATI card
<christel-5> re-logging in normal session
<christel-5> white screen of death!!
<christel-5> maybe I should remove beryl-manager as well?
<ardchoille> fisnik: To answer your last question to me, I have never used ATI so I can't help, sorry.
<BluesKaj> fisnik, in the run command type 'kdesu kcontrol' , the enter your password (gives admin permissions) then choose, monitor & display ... look for your grphics card in hardware and configure and apply
<fisnik> BluesKaj: let me try it
<BluesKaj> yup, christel-5
<BluesKaj> anythin beryl
<christel-5> ok... going back to failsafe and removing beryl-manager
<fisnik> BluesKaj: I have done that already
<fisnik> but my max resolution is 60hz
<fisnik> I need higher
<fisnik> BluesKaj: the konsole before openin the window reports many failures such as bad device
<BluesKaj> christel-5, you may have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in the terminal to get a properly working graphics driver ...choose fglrx in the list
<christel-5> relogged in in normal session... white screen of death! will try to restart instead of re-logging in.
<BluesKaj> ignore the bad device fisnik, that's anormal message
<BluesKaj> fisnik, don't use the konsole for the commands i gave you , use the run command in the K-menu
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get my 1440x900 @75 Hz ?? i only get it at 60 Hz
<loner> desktop freezes after sometime
<loner> wats the prob?
<christel-5> restarted... still white screen of death in normal session. going back to failsafe to remove the beryl autostart...
<dromer> hmm, somehow my Xorg is taking 40% cpu, and I have no idea why ..
<fisnik> blueskay: can I use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<fisnik> from the run
<BluesKaj> no fisnik , it's better to use that in the terminal
<christel-5> relogging in... brief appearance of desktop... white screen of death!
<loner> pc freezes
<loner> any solutions?
<fisnik> blueskay: when I typed sudo dpkg-reconf....
<BluesKaj> christel-5, you may have to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  in the terminal to get a properly working graphics driver ...choose fglrx in the list
<fisnik> It promts me for some keyboar
<fisnik> I dont understand
<Karti> loner: I have the same problem...........I need to reboot
<Karti> but it only happens when I leave it for sometime
<hakaisou> question:  what package would contain mscorelib?
<christel-5> doing the reconfigure thingie, since removing the autostart line did not work
<hakaisou> question:  what package would contain mscorelib.dll?
<BluesKaj> hakaisou, no dll files in linux , that's a windows registry file
<hakaisou> bah...
<hakaisou> gonna have to do it the hard way then
<Karti> dll - library files for WIndows, can contain all sorts...images forms etc
<BluesKaj> what are you trying , hakaisou?
<hakaisou> visual basic via mono
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know how i can stop my laptop from overheating itself? it gets to 60 withouth starting the fans..
<BluesKaj> make sure you have some air circulation under the laptop
<Karti> hakaisou: Have a look at http://www.nabble.com/Problem-with-mscorlib.dll-t162730.html
<Karti> it may help
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know how i can stop my laptop from overheating itself? it gets to 60 withouth starting the fans..
<christel-5> I'm back, having finished the reconfig.
<christel-5> restarting from power off
<Corey8067> Hey Everyone.. i have a problem... i cant use linux.. i had it on dual boot and it just dissappeard
<christel-5> looks like I screwed up my screen!!
<christel-5> kubuntu loading
<christel-5> loading
<christel-5> loading
<christel-5> ... sigh... black screen with a blinking prompt...
<christel-5> I give up. going to reinstall the whole think tomorrow. I'll work old on this comp tonight for the emergency and will reinstall everything on the powerful one tomorrow or next weekend.
<christel-5> BluesKaj: Thanks for trying...
<Corey8067> Hey everyone.. i cannot access linux anymore.. the boot thing has disappeared
<Corey8067> can anyone help
<BluesKaj> christel-5, which graphics driver did you chhose ?
<sfire> Corey8067: did you change the drives around?
<Corey8067> sfire: no i reinstalled Windows
<sfire> Corey8067: example... changing master/slave settings or the IDE chain they are plugged into?
<christel-5> ati, since fglrx was not in the list.
<sfire> Corey8067: you will have to re-install grub in the boot sector... I don't happen to know how.. sorry
<Corey8067> sfire: thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> christel-5, , try to get back to the prompt when it's loading by ctrl+alt+F1 and run the reconfig xserver again , this time choose the vesa driver
<Corey8067> Does anyone know how to Reinstall Grub??
<BluesKaj> christel-5, and 'sudo apt-get install irssi '  so we can talk on irc from the terminal if need be
<christel-5> BluesKaj: you love challenges! ok, restarting the machine, just to please you.
<BluesKaj>  hehe :)
<christel-5> ok. restarted. stupid pro;pt blinking. running the xserver-config thingie
<BluesKaj> no t to please me , it's happened to me too and i know some work arounds , that's all ...hate to see a perfectly good kubuntu install be ruined by eye candy
<christel-5> attempt to autodetect video hardware? hell yes!
<cotyrothery> can someone help me with getting wow to work
<christel-5> X server driver? vesa is here, choosing vesa
<Drblood> wat u type in the terminal to make sound higher
<BluesKaj> choose vesa, christel-5 , it's generic but it'll get you running again
<christel-5> identifier for you useless videocard: ATI bla bla
<cotyrothery> admiral_chicago how do i get world of warcraft to work
<Admiral_Chicago> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Drblood> wat do u type in to make sound louder
<Admiral_Chicago> those links should help
<Drblood> on the terminal
<fisnik> can anybody help me increase resolution and refresh rate for ATI card
<cotyrothery> admiral_chicago: thanks
<Drblood> wat do u type in on the terminal to make sound louder >_>
<christel-5> busId of the video card? no clue, it says PCI:1:0:0... I guess that's correct?
<BluesKaj> fisnik , you have to find your card in the the list and configure it in order to do so
<Admiral_Chicago> christel-5: try  alsamixer
<Drblood> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you would use the arrow keys to raise volume
<BluesKaj> yeah , just take the defaults , christel-5
<christel-5> thanks. carrying on...
<fisnik> Blueskay where to find it? can please help me
<christel-5> memory for the video card? if I remember well, it was 256. entering 256.
<ahsyamim> hello
<ahsyamim> can i ask something bout kubuntu?
<fisnik> Blueskay where to find it? can u please help me
<christel-5> wow! had not realised it's in kB not megs.
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | ahsyamim
<ubotu> ahsyamim: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> fisnik, system settings/ monitor & display/ admin mode / hardware/graphics card configure ...find your card in the list / apply ... then reset the reolution slider
<christel-5> use kernel framebuffer device interface? no clue. No is highlighted, but I'll choose yes.
<BluesKaj> not always necessary
<fisnik> BluesKaj: THe admin mode displays nothing but a red rectangle
<ahsyamim> how to install ATI Display driver?
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahsyamim> how to know if that its already istall
<BluesKaj> doesn't ask for your password, fisnik?
<fisnik> bluekay: nope
<fisnik> BluesKay: Nope it doesn't and when I click admin mode it only shows a red rectangle, and nothing else in it
<claudio_> salve a tutti
<BluesKaj> fisnik , in the terminal : dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> then reboot or relogin
<claudio_> dove posso trovare la lista di altri server?
<BluesKaj> !it | claudio_
<ubotu> claudio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fisnik> BluesKaj: I did it
<fisnik> BluesKaj: and now
<fisnik> ?
<BluesKaj> fisnik, system settings/ monitor & display/ admin mode / hardware/graphics card configure ...find your card in the list / apply ... then reset the reolution slider
<BluesKaj> err resolution
<premier_> hello, I'm having an issue with alsa, but I don't know how to diagnose it and I don't have much information
<christel-5> Blueskaj: finished reconfig. startx.
<premier_> basically, it stopped working when i booted last
<christel-5> white screen of death!!!
<BluesKaj> christel-5, ok relogin in failsafe mode , and use synaptic to remove beryl manager
<BluesKaj> or adept
<jorik808> how do i stop postgresql from automatically starting up at boot ?
<fisnik> BluesKay I finally managed to change the resolution
<BluesKaj> oops sorry christel-5, 'sudo apt-get remove berylmanager'
<fisnik> thank you very much indeed
<BluesKaj> fisnik, :)
<fisnik> Blueskay: Now it is working really well, I've been here for more tha 2 hours just trying to fix the damn thing
<BluesKaj> you found your graphics card ok then
<fisnik> blueskay: thanx again
<BluesKaj> np fisnik
<sebastianhooker> ;)
<jhutchins> fisnik: All it takes is persistence and the time for somebody to come along who knows your particular problem.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Didn't you used to be quite the noob a while ago?
<BluesKaj> still am , just wrote few things down , jhutchins
<jhutchins> See?
<christel-5> BlueSkaj: busy removing everything beryl. could be a while since I do it one package at a time. wb btw, was in mourning for a while
<fisnik> jhutchins: this ATI was driving me mad today
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<jhutchins> That's how it goes, you think you're the newbie, then you start to realize you're getting to have the hang of it, then you realize you're answering more questions than you ask.
<BluesKaj> i have text file with commands for problems that i've encountered :)
<jhutchins> Schmart buoy.
<BluesKaj> yup,,,well I'm an old techie actually jhutchins ...retired labtech guy
<jhutchins> Us old guys learn tricks like taking notes.
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech ...how goes it ?
<BluesKaj> yup, gotta take notes ...got into the habit yrs ago
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Not too bad how are you?
<BluesKaj> good thx , DaSkreech
<BluesKaj> christel-5, i tried the failsafe mode and realized it's the prompt so apt was the only alternative to remove the offending apps :)
<christel-5> BlueSkaj: okaaay. There shouldn't be a shred of beryl left, I used the aptitude comd. Don't even want to think about compiz. shall I try reloging now?
<BluesKaj> beryl should be banned on ati cards ...it doesn more damage than good :)
<BluesKaj> did you do compiz too ?
<mattsqz> ati needs to get on the ball
<mattsqz> 1250 in 3dmark for hd2400 vs 1600 in 3dmark for nvidia 8400 :(
<BluesKaj> dump compiz if possible , never done it so maybe one of the other guys can help here
<mattsqz> they better have some bitchin multiplatform drivers hidden in their pants
<christel-5> yeap. that's what all the sites said. but a lionux user has 200% curiosity more than the average human...it's the wet paint syndrom: a normal person when it says wet paint will stay away. a linux user has to poke to see if it's reaaaaally wet...
<keldon85> finally a kubuntu build that installed without ANY hiccups!
<BluesKaj> christel-5, well try a relogin ...i guess ..if compiz is till lingering dunno what may happen
<christel-5> won't try to remove compiz: apt-get is aking if I really want to remove the ubuntu-desktop... answer is no, thanks.
<christel-5> relogging in
<christel-5> choosing normal kde session
<christel-5> loading
<christel-5> so far so good
<christel-5> Qapla'
<BluesKaj> ?
<ahsyamim> !ASK how to enable rendering???
<ahsyamim> !ASK how to enable rendering???
<christel-5> Beloved desktop is here and stable. Oh joy! oh rapture! I don't even dare testing the kb or mouse... shall I? yes!
<christel-5> mouse working
<christel-5> keyboard working
<ahsyamim> -------------- how to enable rendering???
<dwidmann> mattsqz: actually, AMD needs to get on that ball, seeing as they bought ATI.
<Daisuke_Ido> ahsyamim: define rendering
<christel-5> blueskaj, when you're next in south africa we'll go see the lions and gireffe. it's on me! alternatively: will you marry me?
<Daisuke_Ido> i could say to install blender and that will let you render, but if that's not the type of rendering you're talking about, it's not very helpful
<BluesKaj> christel-5, not necessary, just glad to help :)
<BluesKaj> ok folks ..gotta go do some errands ... BBL
<javier> Hello
<christel-5> well, I'm forever grateful.
<ahsyamim> TRIED TO PLAY BOSON
<ahsyamim> BUT TO LAG
<chloris> Hello, may I ask a question? How can I remove a single-pixel border around the kicker? I set a kicker background to dark-blue texture and one-pixel line is above the kicker. The kicker has also one-pixel bigger height than set... Anybody ?
<ahsyamim> ITS SAID THAT RENDERING IS DISABLE
<javier> Guys I need some hellp please
<dwidmann> !ask | javier
<ubotu> javier: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<javier> I cant modify some documents, I'm new yo linux
<Admiral_Chicago> ahsyamim: stop using caps. we can read lower case as well
<javier> I was told to log as root in console, but even if i'm logged in as root in console it doesent works
<Daisuke_Ido> ahsyamim: please turn off caps.  It is not, contrary to popular belief, "cruise control for cool."
<Admiral_Chicago> javier: sudo
<DaSkreech> christel-5: and if they can get the recipe for the paint so they can add gentoo penguin orange
<ahsyamim> sorry
<christel-5> soooo right! lol
<Admiral_Chicago> ahsyamim: you proably need the ATI driver, did you enable it and restart X?
<javier> sudo kedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common    NOT WORKS
<Daisuke_Ido> but it sounds like you need the 3d drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> and Admiral_Chicago beat me to it
<Daisuke_Ido> javier: try kate instead
<Daisuke_Ido> instead of kedit
<Admiral_Chicago> javier: in run command?
<javier> In console
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu kate <filename>
<DaSkreech> ahsyamim: What video card do you have?
<javier> I tried doing it by just looking the file and opening, but it says i cant modify the file
<javier> ATI x800gto
<Daisuke_Ido> javier: hence sudo/kdesu/etc
<chloris> nobody has not a dark texture on background of kicker?
<Daisuke_Ido> run as superuser
<javier> with su?
<Kr4t05> Is there a simple and easy way to get a screenshot of KDM?
<keldon85> !tell java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keldon85> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dwidmann> chloris: well, I don't ... I've always gone the transparency route
<Daisuke_Ido> javier: have you been reading ANYTHING anyone's said?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: Virtualization
<javier> I was told to log with "su" as a superuser, butit still doednt works
<Daisuke_Ido> kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: Eh...
<Kr4t05> That's a helluva lot of work for one screenshot...
<chloris> chloris: yes, when i set bg of kicker to transparent the border is gone
<Admiral_Chicago> Kr4t05: works easily and quickly for me once I had Vbox running
<DaSkreech> javier: what is that file for?
<chloris> dwidmann: yes, when i set bg of kicker to transparent the border is gone
<chloris> :-)
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: Pardon?
<dwidmann> that got rid of it? Neat
<javier> to deactivate fglrx
<ahsyamim> DaSkreech: i hav ATI Radeon X1600 or X1300
<DaSkreech> !ati | ahsyamim
<ubotu> ahsyamim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chloris> yes
<Kr4t05> Admiral_Chicago: I'm merely looking to get a screenshot of a custom KDM theme so I can add it to KDE-Look.
<Kr4t05> There has to be an easier way than setting up a VM.
<nixternal> Kr4t05: if you want, I can grab a screeny for you if you don't feel like setting up vmware or vbox
<Kr4t05> nixternal: How?
<nixternal> I don't know if you can set imagemagick and import to get a screeny
<nixternal> I use vbox
<nixternal> you might be able to set imagemagic up to import an image. say sleep 30 and then run it
<dwidmann> vmware-server was also dirt easy to set-up in feisty ... it's in the canonical commercial repository
<nixternal> so when you get to kdm, ctrl+alt+f1 to get tot he term
<nixternal> sleep 30; import foo &
<nixternal> that might work, but I just don't know
<Kr4t05> nixternal: I'll try it. Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: i though you were talking to me about KDE 4 ... though we were in -chicago so I was thinking we were telling me all these weird commands...
<nixternal> shoooo fly
<fisnik> can someone help me with AMSN on kubuntu
<fisnik> I see very bad window - blurred and small fonts
<Karti> Kr4t05: Why not just use Ksnapshot
<Karti> Its under the Graphics enu
<fisnik> can someone help me with AMSN on kubuntu??
<fisnik> it pops up very wierd
<Daisuke_Ido> Karti: because ksnapshot isn't going to get a screenshot of kdm?
<Karti> what do you mean?
<Karti> what do you want to screenshot?
<jthomas> fisnik: i cannot help, never tried it; but Kopete works well and its KDE-native
<Kr4t05> Karti: KDM, The login screen.
<Kr4t05> Ugh...
<Karti> Ahh....
<Karti> I see
<Karti> With my knowledge (limited) I would only do that in VMWare unless you can record the screen and do a test with the startup screen
<fisnik> ok
<Karti> and capture remove the image you want
<Drblood> how do u turn up the system volume again on the terminal >_>
<Drblood> hello?
<Daisuke_Ido> alsamixer
<eriefisher> not much going on here today?
<Drblood> ok
<rodrigo> what's up guys
<rodrigo> any one can give some info about acteck graphic tablets and ubuntu?
<rodrigo> more precisally drivers of this hardware
<payam> is there som program for Freecalls?
<nullkuhl> guys  i have 2 question ,, how to send a file using blue tooth in gnome,, and how to change the booting splash of ubuntu using usplash
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) bih, and 2) gfy
<rodrigo> drigo> hello guys does any one of you knows the acteck graphic tablets?
<rodrigo> [15:54]  <rodrigo> I don't know if kubuntu have drivers that support them
<M3L> Hey, quick question if someone has time to answer... I have two sound cards of which on eis external Hercules Dj Console and I would like to set it to be the default, where can I do this ?
<mitch_> hey, can someone tell me where the IP configuration happens in the Wireless Sign on process?
<adaptr> it doesn't
<adaptr> wifi is the "physical" layer below IP
<savetheWorld> mitch_:  are you referring to DHCP where a wireless client needs to hav an IP assigned?
<mitch_> so what would make my IP configuration happen in 2.6.20-15 and not happen under 2.6.20-16?
<mitch_> yes savethe World
<mitch_> everything works fine in 20-15.....but i don;t get IP assigned in 2-16
<mitch_> theres gotta be something 20-16 changed that i should be able to determine and correct
<corpuscallosum> hi guys
<corpuscallosum> i need a program that i controll my cpu and my cpu fan
<corpuscallosum> is there any programme ?
<mitch_> no one has any ideas what it could be?
<gon> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mitch_> anyone?
<damianos_> hi
<damianos_> Could somebody help me
<Dr_willis> depends on the problem. :)
<damianos_> I am trying to find solution to make a video conference with my wife ...She's got windows xp and I have ofcurse kubuntu
<damianos_> I tried amsn
<damianos_> twinkle
<damianos_> kopete
<Dr_willis> I though GAIm (now called somthing else can do that)
<mitch_> Could somebody help me?
<Dr_willis> !gaim
<damianos_> Gaim - you mean that it is possible to see her and hear her ?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Dr_willis> I though that was a new feature of Gaim.  but ive never used it.
<damianos_> kopete doesn't work properly
<Dr_willis> I consider the webcam video chat stuff useless.. since the video is so well.. useless. :)
<damianos_> I can only see her without voice chat
<keldon85> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keldon85> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damianos_> Notice that I wrote that I would like to videoconference not webcam
<lupon1> Salve a tutti !!!
<keldon85> how do you make the kde menu update properly after installs?
<Dr_willis> keldon85,  in most cases it should. If it dosent. ya can try logging out/back in to make it rescan the menus
<damianos_> Dr_willis: I agree webcam is useless but i didn't see my wife for a month :|
<Dr_willis> there may be some other kick-ig-in-the-head-way
<mitch_> do i smell bad or something>
<mitch_> ?
<Dr_willis> damianos_,  use webcam to see her.. and text chat? or use some other progrma to voice chat :) is one way I guess
<keldon85> Dr_willis: yes, but there is also a way to do it via the command line without logging out
<damianos_> I tried it
<Dr_willis> keldon85,   people in #kde may rember. I dont.
<damianos_> Webcam and skype but there is something wrong with voice connection
<damianos_> so that is way i am trying to find two in one program
<damianos_> voice and video
<damianos_> What I shame that Skype cannot release video for linux
<rodrigo> hello guys
<keldon85> oh wait it didn't install; I had a failed apt update!
<damianos_> does anybody know some solution to videoconference in linux ?
<damianos_> I mean voice and video together ?
<mitch_> this is probably why people keep windows....
<damianos_> Hmm.. I have to install windows
<Armahg> Hello, I have Kubuntu installed on my gateway laptop and would like to partition it so I can have a dual boot machine with windows...  I know I can use qtparted for the partitioning and install windows on the new partition
<Armahg> Is there anything else i should watch out for? (installing windows XP by the way)
<Dr_willis> installing xp will trash the linux grub boot loader.
<Dr_willis> you will need to reinstall the grub mbr under linux afterwards
<Armahg> ummm ... is there a website with instructions for that? or do i just boot from a live CD and do the install
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Armahg> thx!!
<Dr_willis> boot live cd, chroot over to existing install, run grub-install
<Armahg> ok .. will do
<corpuscallosum> hi guys i need a program that i control my cpu speed and fan
<corpuscallosum> have any idea ?
<TheGateKeeper> Armahg: another possibility run windows as a virtual machine http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Dr_willis> Hmm. On my laptop - there was some kdeapplet in installed that did the cpu throtteling
<Dr_willis> no idea about fan speed.
<Armahg> i already do that
<ubuntu> gentlemens!
<Dr_willis> Where?
<inbitado34> hi, how do i conect to undernet with kinversation ???
<Dr_willis> :)
<Armahg> actually come to think of it ... a friend of mine also mentioned wine
<Armahg> so meaybe i don't need windows ...
<Dr_willis>  - undernet irc server? could use the command /server whateverundernetis.org
<premier_> Hi, I'm having trouble with alsa... it just stopped working last night after I rebooted... I had been messing with alsa earlier, and now I can't fix it
<Armahg> i think its because i miss virus attacks
<Armahg> or something along those lines
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/559748
<Dr_willis> or there may be some undernet servers set up in the server dialog/connection area.
<ubuntu> i have a need to run fsck on a reiserfs volume and I'm currently booted to my live cd and my filesystem i need to run fsck on is /dev/sdb3 the correct command in terminal would be reiserfsck --check /dev/sdb3 ?
<premier_> heret|c: if no one knows, see what man reiserfsck says
<ubuntu> ok
<HymnToLife> ubuntu, yet, you can also run fsck /dev/sdb3, it will detect that it's reiserfs and call reiserfsck
<ubuntu> but thats not me..
<heret|c> premier_: i never asked about reiserfs
<premier_> lol
<HymnToLife> yes*
<Dr_willis> ive never used reiserfs
<premier_> ubuntu_ is now known as heret|c.
<premier_> my mistake
<Karti> Kr4t05: sorry about this but you can use kscreenshot. It has a timer delay. Itried it with the splash screen and it works
<ubuntu> thanks premier_
<heret|c> i'm a slackware guy. just wanted to see what allt he ubuntu fuss was about
<Dr_willis> Usage: reiserfsck [mode]  [options]   device
<Graham> I just introduced my mother to kubuntu
* HymnToLife installed Gentoo on mother's laptop \o/
<premier_> heret|c: well, idk, I've only used kubuntu and mepis... but I don't think I could operate a computer without apt.  I'm useless at resolving dependencys or compiling tarballs... I'd rather have my OS work *for* me
<neptunepink> does anyone here know how to make [gx] dm execute a particular script when you login?
<HymnToLife> (mostly because I also run it on mine and it's nice for ditributed compiling :p)
<Dr_willis> neptunepink,  that would proberly be more of a feature of the window manager you are loading, not gdm
<Graham> But that's the ease of Kubuntu, I just told her what the programs were for, and she seems fairly happy with it.
<neptunepink> Dr_willis: I want it to run a script _instead of_ a wm
<Dr_willis> or ya could always do some changes to the system X startup scripts
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: wouldn't it be possible to add it to the startup script?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that.
<Dr_willis> neptunepink,  make a .desktop script for that script then and have GDM  load it.
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<Dr_willis> depends on EXACTLY what you are trying to do.
<Graham> Anybody here get their parents on Linux?
<HymnToLife> yep :p
<Karti> Graham: Sorry I got mine on Ebay.....
<Daisuke_Ido> Graham: do grandparents count?
<neptunepink> Dr_willis: where does the file go?
<Dr_willis> neptunepink,  gdm and kdm both read a list of  ####.desktop files - which add entries to their 'sessions' menu
<Dr_willis> try a 'locate gnome.desktop' i forget where they are at exactly. the gdm and kdm config files dictate where they look
<neptunepink> Dr_willis: that got it, /usr/share/xsessions
<heret|c> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs "//the-heretic/My Music" music
<heret|c> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //the-heretic/My Music,
<heret|c>        missing codepage or other error
<Graham> Daisuke_Ido: Yeah, infact you get more points for grandparents because they're even more technically void.
<Karti> night all.....
<shiers69> I recently have tried to install kubuntu to replace win2k3 on my server, after the installation completes successfully and i attempt to boot from the scsi hd it fails to load the os, it's just a hunch, but i think grub may have been installed on a different drive
<shiers69> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> neptunepink,  yea i was looking in /etc/ :) heh..
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i think it's the other way around
<Daisuke_Ido> grandparents (mine anyway) just check and send mail, and surf the web some.
<Dr_willis> shiers69,  if you dont see any grub menu at all.. it proberly got put in the wrong place.
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think it would matter what OS they were using
<Dr_willis> shiers69,  ya could switch the boot order of the hd's in the bios and see if ya can get it working
<shiers69> i could, but i really want grub on the same drive as the os, is there a way to check to see where it installed and uninstall it?
<Dr_willis> as far as Uninstalling goes.. you would install a differetn boot loader over it.
<Dr_willis> This is when a good reading of the grub homepage/docs comes in handy. :)
<shiers69> i also noticed the advanced button during installation, "Help for GRUB selection goes here" and the default is hda0
<shiers69> i think it should be set to something else, but don't know what sda corresponds to
<Dr_willis> the  /boot/grub/device.map  shows what drives are 'where' from a grub point of view
<Dr_willis> !qtwindowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtwindowmaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marga2002> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Dr_willis> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Marga2002> bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kharloss> hi there.  i want a kde desktop over a fresh server install .  how can i do this ?
<Dr_willis> install kubuntu-desktop - and GOOD luck. :0
<kharloss> i do this
<kharloss> but nothing happened
<kharloss> i try startx  too
<Dr_willis> seems the last few people ive seen that wanted to go from a server-install to a full desktop. always have little issues.
<kharloss> nothing
<Dr_willis> you do 'what' ?
#kubuntu 2007-06-12
<kharloss> so
<kharloss> any ideea ?
<Dr_willis> clarify what you have done, and what exactly is going on. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 'should' install several dozen+ packages and get you a working X system
<Minataku> Sup, Dr_willis ? :D
<Dr_willis> just got back from the hospital
<Dr_willis> wifes all drugged up
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Everything okay?
<Dr_willis> yea shes just recovering from the drugs.
<Dr_willis> so im trying to  compiule some kde themes - while chnging her pukepans :)
<Dr_willis> i think she finially went to sleep
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Dr_willis> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Dr_willis> Dang it - Ive installed every kde dev file i can think of. :)
<Dr_willis>  ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<Dr_willis> should be the proper ./confgure command also I think
<darkrift_> can anyone here point me to a program for linux that will crack an adobe ebooks protections, or a very good OCR program?
<fathum> do u know some software for publishing like adobe indesign? ...but no scribus
<Admiral_Chicago> darkrift_: Kooka
<Dr_willis> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<darkrift_> Uptime: 20 hours and 26 minutes
<darkrift_> w99t
<darkrift_> w00t*
<darkrift_> Random Fortune: ...Unix, MS-DOS, and Windows NT (also known as the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly). 	-- Matt Welsh
<darkrift_> wow
<Dr_willis> 18:32:21 up 19:34,  2 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.14, 0.06
<Dr_willis> My mythtv box had 4+ weeks of uptime once.
<Dr_willis> then the thunderstorms hit. :) power failure
* neptunepink rips X's head off
<darkrift_> my laptops normally have 3+ months uptime
<Dr_willis> gee.. does Hibernated to disk time count? :)
<zipper> Hmm.... Can anyone recommend an alternative to Konversation?
<zipper> (irc)
<antiroach> xchat
<zipper> Is that for gnome?
<darkrift_> mirc (with crossover officer) lol
<tdn> knetworkmanager stopped working. It does no longer show available networks. I need to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to get on the network. How do I fix this? This is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P605.html.
<zipper> darkrift_: hah, no chance in hell i wanna use mirc
* darkrift_ does
<darkrift_> i got tons of scripts ive written for it
<darkrift_> so i need those working
<Minataku>  18:38:16 up 92 days, 14:04,  5 users,  load average: 0.30, 0.49, 0.35
<Minataku> :D
<zipper> hmm
<zipper> or well
<Minataku> zipper: XChat
<Minataku> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<intelikey> i seem to have an error    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37360    kde wont start
<zipper> Minataku: Hmm... If i can figure out to just have Konversation to sort nicks after status/flags, instead of alphabeticly
<zipper> i guess i could give it some more time
<zipper> anyone knows?
<Minataku> zipper: Why bother with that KDE crap? :P
<zipper> i like kde =/
<Minataku> Doesn't mean you have to use every single program that starts with a "K"
<zipper> like BB more, but i thought i would give kde a testing
<zipper> heh
<zipper> ofcourse not :S
<intelikey> well let rephrase that.   kde is started, but it's in an infinite loop
<Minataku> Sorry, just woke up and got annoyed by my dad... as per friggin' usual
<darkrift_> zipper:
<darkrift_> thats easy
<zipper_> ah
<zipper_> xchat is pretty nice
<darkrift_> in options
<darkrift_> look for nickname list
<darkrift_> ther eis an option there to sort by status
<zipper_> okay, thanks
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37360   any way to "unhange" that ?     (actually "deloop" maybe)
<zipper_> in xchat, how do i get a tab with all the people in the channel?
<Dr_willis> check the settings/menus
<GrueTamer> zipper_: you should have to expand it, it starts out really thin
<Dr_willis> view->layout->
<zipper_> ah
<zipper_> lol
<Dr_willis> Oh yea - i recall that the first timeya start xchat. :)
<ubuntuNoobus> i have a machine running an xp kubuntu dual boot  and using ntfs-config can view the windows part in linux but i also have to other drives that i cannot see? any ideas
<ubuntuNoobus> i'm using a dfi lanpoarty nf590 and all 3 drives are sata
* intelikey doesn't know why anyone wants to see 300+ names
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  what other drives>? ntfs parttitions?
<ubuntuNoobus> i've got the main drive partition into 3 the 1st being a 150gb ntfs part the secong ext3 linux 144gb and the 3rd a 6gb swap part
<ubuntuNoobus> the other 2 drives are ntfs 1 at 250gb and the other at 160gb
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions       and pastebin the output
<Dr_willis> 6gb swap- egads.
<intelikey> yeah
<Dr_willis> you could always edit the fstab file manually and make them mount where ya want
<ubuntuNoobus> my machine is running 3gb of ram
<Dr_willis> thers also some kde tool for that. but i never use it.
<Dr_willis> so ya rarely if ever NEED swap.. so ya add a lot of it. :)
<intelikey> then why in the universe do you even have swap ?
<ubuntuNoobus> so i thought the rule was twice for the swap
<tdn> knetworkmanager stopped working. It does no longer show available networks. I need to manually edit /etc/network/interfaces to get on the network. How do I fix this? This is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P605.html.
<ubuntuNoobus> i really am a noob
<antiroach> you dont need 6 gig swap
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: i hesitate to recommend kde's disk and filesystems applet to anyone
<antiroach> you can always add temporary swap manually
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  i can never rember where its at.
<ubuntuNoobus> ok i'kll remember that
<intelikey> you don't "need" any swap.
<Daisuke_Ido> caused me no end of headaches.  i eventually said f it and edited the fstab by hand
<fathum> do u know some irc canal about computer graphic?
<genii> !info atftp dapper
<ubotu> atftp: advanced TFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-11 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 112 kB
<BluesKaj> fathum, which graphics card ?
<neptunepink> Eureka!
<Keldon85> hi; I am having serious troubles with my monitor in Kubuntu
* neptunepink replaces X's head back on it's body
<intelikey> so no sujestions on breaking out of the loop http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37360 ?    no cute little xsetx blah   or nofin ?
<neptunepink> intelikey: ^C.
<Daisuke_Ido> Keldon85: lemme guess, you can't get resolution above 1024x768?
<intelikey> that doesn't help neptunepink,  i want kde to run.  not just kill it.
<Keldon85> the monitor can work at 1280x1024, 1024x768 and so on; but when I try 1024x768 on kubuntu it does not work
<Keldon85> well I can't even get 12
<Keldon85> *1024x768
<neptunepink> display is set? right user? That's all I can think of.
<Daisuke_Ido> so 800x600 and below.
<Keldon85> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> right video drivers?  xorg configured properly?
<Daisuke_Ido> what video card
<fathum> to blueskaj: i think canal about computer graphic artists
<intelikey> well never mind.  i'll go rewrite /usr/bin/startkde
<Keldon85> well; I'm on an ATI X550 and it recognizes what it is; as for xorg configured properly, that's where I get stuck because it asks for things I just can't ever know about
<Daisuke_Ido> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> that will probably help :)
<Keldon85> another problem is that since x is not starting I cannot get onto IRC as I did not install the text IRC client
<marcus_> Hi. How do I make my home folder visible on the desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> Keldon85: you can install irssi from a VT (ctrl-alt-1 through 6) by typing 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<Keldon85> well what I want to know is what it is about Kubuntu that makes it have troubles that Mandrake does not with my monitor; in the last two versions of Kubuntu the live CD would only display at 640x480 unless I use safe mode
<Keldon85> ahh that's the one; irssi!
<intelikey> well that did it.     added line to the beginning of the script /usr/bin/startkde   and re ran it.    all working now.           line = "[ -z "$DISPLAY" ]  && export DISPLAY=':0' "
<neptunepink> intelikey: but only for that one display :b
<intelikey> neptunepink if it's ran on another display then "DISPLAY" should already be set    no?
<Keldon85> #ntfs
<Keldon85> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eagles0513875> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Keldon85> thanks by the way
<eagles0513875> anyone know about jack and how to set up a server
<damianos_> wengophone !
<damianos_> what do you think about wengophone ?
<avalon> Is there a way I can set my kubuntu wallpaper to be a terminal?
<tomek_> jest tu kto?
<intelikey> sure takes kpersonalizer a long time to finish
<neptunepink> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tomek_> thx
<damianos_> czesc
<damianos_> uzywacie moze wengophone
<damianos_> dzisiaj odkrylem
<damianos_> skype pod linuksem pozostaje daaaleko w tyle jezeli chodzi o wengophone
<eagles0513875> anyone have experience with jack
<avalon> Is there a way I can set my kubuntu wallpaper to be a konsole window?
<jarn> Where is the volume control?
<intelikey> hmmmm it doesn't work to    ln -s /dev/null ~/.kde      meeh  just thought i'd try....   trying to create local folder /usr/src/kernel/.kde/share: Not a directory
<intelikey> Error: Can't open display:
<intelikey> .: 81: Can't open /usr/src/kernel/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<damianos_> is there anybody with webcam i need some help
<Daisuke_Ido> no we will not put on a show for you to fulfill your sick little fantasies...
<J-_> What's a good OSX themed icon set?
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno, i don't use OS X
<J-_> for  KDE
<J-_> "OSX themed"
<kubu> hola
<kubu> como va todo?
<kubu> alguno usa activamnete kubuntu??
<kubu> o hace tiempo que lo usa mejor dicho??
<J-_> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kubu> ah ok!
<kubu> somebody, can help me!
<kubu> about kubuntu 7.04
<SlimeyPete> what is the problem, kubu?
<BluesKaj> kubu, just ask your question
<kubu> i have a problem wiht my cdrom device...
<kubu> kubuntu not detect this...
<kubu> sorry for my english, im argentine
<BluesKaj> !es | kubu
<ubotu> kubu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kubu> ok how change my channel to kubuntu-es?
<J-_>  /join #kubuntu-es
<kubu> #kubuntu-es
<kubu> ok
<ailen> Hola
<kubu> alien deberas cambiarte al cnal ubuntu-es
<kubu> aqui es solo ingles!
<kubu> thanks koin
<kubu> nobody respond my aswers in the channel in espaol
<kubu> hehe
<kubu> maybe here somebody can help me
<kubu> !!!
<kubu> with my bad english, maybe i can explain my problem with a device...
<zipper> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zipper> oh
<zipper> sorry
<kubu> my problem is about a problem with a lector/cd rom
<kubu> i cant mount a cdrom, please help!
<rodrigo> hey
<DrDank> jo
<DrDank> hi
<rodrigo> any one using ktranslator?
* DrDank says not I.
<rodrigo> mmm
<DrDank> sorry bud.
<DrDank> I guess Im going to go get dinner and watch the naked mile.
<DrDank> later.
<J-_> where does kubuntu store themes, .themes? All I see is Gnome themes there.
<J-_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* J-_ grumbles
<rodrigo> hello?
<cotyrothery> Admiral_Chicago: Does deskreech ever come on anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: he was on last night
<cotyrothery> ah ok well do you remember me
<cotyrothery> i have not been on in like a month because my computer broke
<cotyrothery> i was the one who had trouble getting kubuntu to install
<Admiral_Chicago> no i don't remember
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<strabes> how do you enter passwords for rar files with ark?
<strabes> when you're extracting them
<jriachi> hello
<Dhraakellian> well, I got glx stuff working again
<Dhraakellian> ...slowly
* Dhraakellian uninstalled nvidia-legacy-glx
<shiers69> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" <--I get this message when only my blank scsi drive is installed and i'm trying to boot from the livecd (7.04) anyone got any ideas?
<shiers69> havn't been able to find a solution online yet
<shiers69> hello?
<shiers69> anyone home?
<shiers69> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" <--I get this message when only my blank scsi drive is installed and i'm trying to boot from the livecd (7.04) anyone got any ideas?
<shiers69> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" <--I get this message when only my blank scsi drive is installed and i'm trying to boot from the livecd (7.04) anyone got any ideas?
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia seems to be focused on gnome as far as GUI instructions go, and the kubuntu wiki page simply redirects me there
<jriachi> Dhraakellian: it is at kernel/Xorg level, it will work for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu...
<Dhraakellian> "System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager"
<gon> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shiers69> When i try to install from a live cd (kubuntu 7.04) while only having my blank scsi disk installed i receive the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error, is there a fix for this yet?
<Dhraakellian> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_> Hi there.
<shiers69> hi
<linux_> Im having troubele getting 3d support
<linux_> :(
<Dhraakellian> okay, so apt-get install nvidia-legacy-glx (for a geforce2) and then switching to the nvidia driver instead of nv should do the trick, right?
<linux_> anyone know how i can get it
<jriachi> Dhraakellian:  right
<linux_> its a ATI laptop card
<Dhraakellian> glx stuff wasn't working for me the last time I tried it
<linux_> i installed the ati driver thing
<shiers69> linux_: consider yourself lucky, i can't even get kubuntu to install
<linux_> then some 3d games say i havent got opengl :S
<linux_> shiers69: why????
<shiers69> When i try to install from a live cd (kubuntu 7.04) while only having my blank scsi disk installed i receive the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error, is there a fix for this yet?
<Dhraakellian> I just uninstalled nvidia-legacy-glx, and glxgears, bzflag, et al. actually load for me
<linux_> sorry for so many ?'s
<Dhraakellian> they run slowly, but they load
<jriachi> i just installed nvidia-glx, for my nv6800-go
<Dhraakellian> GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<giovani2> I just upgraded hald and the kernel to the newest version, upon restart, kdm will not launch kde after entering a password, it simply restarts itself
<giovani2> I've looked in the Xorg and KDM logs ... nothing seems to stand out -- any recommendations?
<giovani2> this is feisty
<jriachi> giovani2: and in the ~/.xsession-errors?
<giovani2> let me check, hold on
<Dhraakellian> okay, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, right?
<giovani2> jriachi: that file is empty
<jriachi> Dhraakellian: right
<Dhraakellian> okay, now glxgears was able to run before this
<Dhraakellian> now, let's see if it works afterwards
<shiers69> anyone home?
<jriachi> i am at home :)
<shiers69> do you know how to fix the error i'm having?
<giovani2> jriachi: any other ideas?
<jriachi> nop
<shiers69> it's amazing that there are so many people in here yet no one is here
<gon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hikaricore> we like to idle
<jriachi> (so    cat /home/*/.xsession-errors    returns no answer, giovani2? )
<shiers69> how bout you hikaricore... know how to solve my problem?
<shiers69> can't find any solutions online anywhere
<giovani2> jriachi: correct
<jriachi> giovani2: then i have no idea
<hikaricore> sadly no i had that problem in alpha feisty, but never figured out what caused it
<jriachi> try starting /usr/sbin/kdm  as root in a virtual console
<shiers69> i sure am glad my pc w/ vista works fine ;-)
<jriachi> to check the output, giovani2
<hikaricore> eww
<giovani2> jriachi: should I kill the already running kdm first?
<jriachi> giovani2: yes
<hikaricore> thou shalt not mention satans name in #kubuntu
<hikaricore> ^_^
<shiers69> heh
<Frederick> folks why kpalmdoc is not on repos?
<jriachi> hikaricore: for kubuntu users,  to use Vista is not a sin
<jriachi> it is a penitence
<sebastianhooker> no, vista is a sin
<sebastianhooker> and i will not go any other way
<giovani2> jriachi: kdm is located in /usr/bin, and it detaches from the console after starting
<sebastianhooker> lol
<giovani2> and brings it back to a prompt
<hikaricore> vista is worse than killing babies
<hikaricore> i'm done with that comment
* hikaricore goes idle again.
<jriachi> sebastianhooker: then i have no idea about how to help you (i guess i am still too much used to the debian way...)
<jriachi> sorry
<Dhraakellian> that... didn't work
<Dhraakellian> I ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Dhraakellian> then logged out and did /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Dhraakellian> black screen with the Kubuntu logo graphic and an empty progress bar
<Dhraakellian> then, after a while, just a single blinking text cursor up in the corner
* Dhraakellian unloaded the driver and reverted to the old xorg.conf
<jriachi> Dhraakellian: sorry to hear that
* Dhraakellian wonders if ho could get Kubuntu to do hardware acceleration on his onboard intel graphics hardware
<jriachi> they say that intel is the best for 3d on linux, since there are opensource drivers, and such... i have no idea, tho
<Dhraakellian> jriachi: yeah, but getting hardware acceleration with the onboard intel stuff was a nightmare the last time I tried
<jriachi> no idea, i have only this nvidia laptop, my last intel was a i740 :)
<Dhraakellian> then I plugged in the nvidia card, installed the drivers, (and perhaps followed a few instructions on the gentoo docs... I don't remember), and it mostly just worked
<jriachi> Dhraakellian: you may want to try with the .run from nvidia.com  (it gave me problems, like dissapearing virtual consoles at control-alt-F1)
<Dhraakellian> ?
* Dhraakellian thinks he probably should just get a newer card
<giovani2> hmm, this kdm problem is very frustrating
<jriachi> giovani2: so... no log?
<giovani2> which log are you referrnig to?
<giovani2> there was no .xsession-errors file
<giovani2> there are logs for kdm and x, but I don't see any fatal errors or anything
<jriachi> mine contains...
<giovani2> I'm not sure if this is kernel related, or hald related -- I upgraded both at the same time, but neither of the kernels (that includes the -15 one I had, and was working fine from install months ago) are working -- both give this error, even in "recovery mode"
<jriachi> <stdin>:0: warning: Unknown encoding: es_ES.UTF-8@euro
<jriachi>     startkde: Starting up...
<jriachi> startkde: kpersonalizer not found! Please install to properly configure your user.
<giovani2> well, it would appear that that's written when kde starts
<jriachi> to it is strange, you dont get any line :S
<giovani2> kde is not starting ..
<giovani2> or not staying open, at least
<giovani2> are there any kde logs?
<jriachi> i have no idea
<giovani2> well it's paralyzed my computer -- bad position to be in
<mallen> hello all
<soulrider_> jriachi: Dhraakellian if you have an nvidia card its better to use the drivers from the repos and not install the ones from nvidia.com
<soulrider_> hi Kazzline
<Dhraakellian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <--the 7.04 section there is fairly usless if you don't have Gnome
<Kazzline> how goes it
<pakotm> hola
<soulrider> hola pakotm
<soulrider> !es | pakotm
<ubotu> pakotm: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pakotm> axias
<pakotm> bye
<pakotm> hi
<Kazzline> anyone else have ubuntu installed on a ibm lappy?
<Kazzline> i'm having a hell of a time getting the wifi working right
<Dhraakellian> http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html <-- Huh... is that page up to date?
<Dhraakellian> it doesn't show the GeForce2 MX/MX 400 in the legacy section
<Dhraakellian> but I'm sure I was using the legacy package on Gentoo
<brian__> ive installed the nvidia glx driver/enabled it but a restart only shows a blinking cursor..any ideas
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: um... the up to date list would be in the latest driver page
<Dhraakellian> okay
<Dhraakellian> then which page had that link that I followed
<Dhraakellian> hmm
* Dhraakellian shrugs
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: that's the 8762 driver
<Dhraakellian> well, nevermind then
<louis_> hey guys
<louis_> if i accidentally close a terminal window during apt-get install, how can i bring it back up to see the progress?
<moshe> hi, have problem with built-in bluetooth on thinkpad x40, hciconfig -a shows empty, while dmesg shows that bluetooth was loaded and bluetooth service is running. also, no hciX devices
<Dhraakellian> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<Dhraakellian> GeForce2 MX/MX 400  0x0110
<Dhraakellian> which, according to version numbers in synaptic, means that I should still be using nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: check under which section that video card is listed? there are 3 sections corresponding to nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: it's right at the top of the list for the 1.0-96xx section
<Jucato> can you throw me a link? :)
<Dhraakellian> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Dhraakellian> I guess I had just assumed that I'd be using nvidia-glx-legacy since I was using the legacy package on Gentoo
<Jucato> yep. should be nvidia-glx, not -legacy, not -new
<lunar-raven> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
* Dhraakellian wonders why Gentoo's instructions and such would have him using -legacy instead then
<gon> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brian__> ne ideas?
<sebastianhooker> domo arogoto find your inner ubotu :D
<sebastianhooker> brian__: look up
<Dhraakellian> Ni!
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: because Kubuntu is not Gentoo, and vice versa. they have different package naming conventions
<brian__> sry left for a fw min
<sebastianhooker> jucato: *throws URL at his head*
* Jucato throws back
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: so the split between regular and -legacy is distro-side rather than upstream?
<sebastianhooker> jucato: catches it and eats it, then shoots a gun at jucato
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: hm.. btw, who told you in Gentoo that you should use nvidia-legacy-drivers?
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: it's been long enough now that I don't remember
<Dhraakellian> who knows?  maybe I just misread a doc
<hikaricore> only the shadow knows..
<hikaricore> heh
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: because I'm looking at it right now, and the driver number itself tells me that you shouldn't have used the legacy ones (7184)
<sebastianhooker> well, kubuntu linux uses binary, like any operating system, there are 10 types of people in this world, those who understand binary, and those who do not.
<Jucato> anyway, Gentoo has only 2 drivers for nvidia, legacy and the normal one. while Kubuntu has 3
<n8k99> sebastianhooker: heheh
* hikaricore has a binary clock.
<sebastianhooker> n8k99 understands binary
<sebastianhooker> :D
<Jucato> sebastianhooker: that is absolutely 1
<sebastianhooker> haha
<unnamed> unly in the last release of repository
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: oh... here's a possibility... I might have had a 71xx driver installed due to that being a known working one way back when my dad had this card in his mandriva box
<sebastianhooker> well, shit.
<sebastianhooker> i need a search engine for real life
<sebastianhooker> where are my socks?
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: probably because it was the latest driver back then :P
<Dhraakellian> this was before gentoo got the split packages for nvidia drivers
<unnamed> feisty
<sebastianhooker> doesn't kubuntu use java?
<sebastianhooker> cause java works on all OSs?
<sebastianhooker> cause saying that java is great because it works on all OSs is saying like anal sex is great because it works on all genders
<Jucato> sebastianhooker: use java in what way? an OS just doesn't "use" java
<Jucato> er...
<hikaricore> java works equally as well in all OSes
<Jucato> !language | sebastianhooker
<ubotu> sebastianhooker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hikaricore> slowly..
<Dhraakellian> sebastianhooker: you know, I *really* didn't need that imagery
<sebastianhooker> !language | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> bash stealer!
* n8k99 is scarred, really scarred
<unnamed> squarepants!
<Dhraakellian> oy...
<IAmWill> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dhraakellian> IAmWill: heh... as far as GUI instructions go, the 7.04 section of that (well, the nvidia subpage to which it links) is fairly useless without Gnome
<Dhraakellian> which means that you need to check the list yourself
<Dhraakellian> and my fingers still think that the command for installing packages is "emerge"
<soulrider> sebastianhooker: some people hate java. i dont know why. I personally like it a lot
<IAmWill> Dhraakellian, i just noticed
* Dhraakellian needs to retrain them
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> gentoo was way too complicated for me
<soulrider> i just dont ahve the time to read all the docs
<soulrider> and compile stuff 100 times
<Dhraakellian> soulrider: it's not *too* bad
<IAmWill> Dhraakellian, once again.. i suffer from the gentoo syndrome  =)
<Dhraakellian> but, yeah, I decided to give kubuntu a try to see if it actually was easier and less bother
<IAmWill> Dhraakellian, it is as if, gentoo was easier to get video working....
<Dhraakellian> my decision so far: a little yes, a little no
<IAmWill> samehere
<soulrider> Dhraakellian: i use arch at the moment, but the ubuntu community is the best
<Jucato> *cough* offtopic *cough*
<Dhraakellian> I might try vanilla Debian sometime
<IAmWill> what holds me to kubuntu is the dreadful reinstall of gentoo
<soulrider> and kubuntu is great for all those new to linux
* Dhraakellian hands Jucato a lozenge and goes back on-topic
<soulrider> Jucato: you still having issues with recursion? i could help you out a bit
<IAmWill> okay, so.. how the hell do i get my drivers working in here?
<soulrider> IAmWill: nvidia drivers ?
<IAmWill> soulrider, yeah
<Jucato> soulrider: I put it on the shelf a bit. focusing on more important stuff :)
<soulrider> i think you need to install nvidia-glx
<soulrider> and thern edit xorg to use the nvidia driver
<Dhraakellian> IAmWill: well, if it's a GeForce2 MX/MX 400, don't go with the legacy drivers
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<IAmWill> not legacy
<Jucato> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> then restart X
<Jucato> done
<IAmWill> soulrider, i have that one installed, but it doesnt like me
<soulrider> Jucato: thats easier since i had to last do it
<IAmWill> ohh.. I was running Xorg -configutre
<soulrider> what do you mean?
<Dhraakellian> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dhraakellian> ?
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: that doesn't really work for the newer drivers. sudo nvidia-xconfig is more reliable from what I've seen so far
<Jucato> and by newer, I mean no -legacy
<Jucato> not*
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: ah, okay
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: and how about just going into the kcontrol module and choosing (*) Proprietary instead of ( ) Standard?
<Jucato> dunno. never trusted displayconfig since day 1 :)
<Jucato> displayconfig = Kubuntu-only system settings/kcontrol module for Monitor & Display
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: yeah, I suspected the kubuntu-only part
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: how is it so bad and/or untrustworthy?
<Jucato> it never worked for me. that's the only reason :)
<Jucato> go ahead and use it if it works for you :)
<Dhraakellian> heh
<Dhraakellian> still backing up my xorg.conf first
<Dhraakellian> if this works, however, I might have to go in and clear out a ton of backups
<Jucato> would be nice if it did that automatically too :)
<Dhraakellian> it does back up the xorg.conf, but if I do it myself, I know exactly which backup it is that I want
<Dhraakellian> okay, changed
<ubuntu> Jucato gone?
<Dhraakellian> Here goes nothing!
* Dhraakellian restarts X
<Dhraakellian> W00WH0M!
* Dhraakellian does the nvidia-glx works dance
<Dhraakellian> framerate in glxgears has just about tripled
<Dhraakellian> actually... more than tripled
<bonbonthejon> how do you show the frame rate for glxgears
<DaSkreech> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthisisnotabenchmark
<cWolfe> i really hate that the devs did that
<ardchoille> glxgears is not a benchmark. You can use it to show that DRI works, but it does not even test that well. There's glxinfo or your Xorg.0.log to tell you if DRI was enabled as well. And for the people who're wondering why CPU usage is 100%, while glxgears seems to be giving quite a lot of fps: yes, this is normal, because it tries to get the max number of frames per second. Checking CPU usage for glxgears is not a way to see if direct rendering w
* crdlb loves that the devs did that
<ardchoille> crdlb: same
<IAmWill> wow, i think i just had the deciding factor for kubuntu vs gentoo
<ardchoille> btw, glxgears should print fps bydefault in Feisty.
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: time to install KDE?
<IAmWill> i rebooted to fix my video card, and upon reboot, I went to the grub menu and did the recovery, and it booted me into root with no password
<Jucato> and?
<ardchoille> That's recovery mode, that's the way it works
<IAmWill> strait to root, in which i vi'ed my xorg.conf, and then rebooted.. not once did kubuntu ask for a root password... just gave me root priviligies
<DaSkreech> Jucato: dood!
<Jucato> er.. that's how it's supposed to work!!
<IAmWill> i thought that linux was suppose to be secure.... .....
<Daisuke_Ido> it's RECOVERY
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: You can turn that off if you like
<Daisuke_Ido> there is no root password by default, so it can't exactly ask for one
<IAmWill> DaSkreech, i like to hear that
<ardchoille> IAmWill: If you want more security, you can remove the "recovery" options from the menu.lst file
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: plus if someone is close enough to reboot your machine and select a kernel you are already screwed
<IAmWill> i know that.... its just... weird
<IAmWill> i am not used to that
<Daisuke_Ido> you ever use windows?
<IAmWill> DaSkreech, this is true
<ardchoille> lol
<Jucato> it's not weird. you just don't know how it's supposed to work
<IAmWill> Jucato, not kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think he knows how it's supposed to work he just likes false security "-)
<IAmWill> cute  =)
<IAmWill> ohh yeah, and nvidia still isnt working
<ardchoille> Could it be that gentoo doesn't use the sudo model and therefore asks for a password for recovery mode?
<n8k99> it's not security is not boolean
<IAmWill> i switched the driver to nvidia, and it freezes my system... it only works under nv  =(
<Daisuke_Ido> n8k99: i'm going to pretend that sentence made sense.
<ardchoille> lol
<n8k99> Daisuke_Ido: good thing!
* n8k99 hates when three sentences try to write themselves at once
<IAmWill> ardchoille, thats probably it... this is the first time i have used sudo... in kubuntu
<ardchoille> IAmWill: Ah, ok
<IAmWill> ardchoille, i am not a fan of sudo.. although i can see its benefits
<ardchoille> IAmWill: Can't brute force a root account when it's disabled ;)
<IAmWill> i catch myself using sudo su more... its just easier to be root (imo)
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> sudo -i
<Daisuke_Ido> and less secure!  for someone concerned with security that sounds retardedly insecure :D
<draik> Is it possible for me to have GNOME and KDE installed on Kubuntu? I want to have the option when I login
<ardchoille> draik: Yes, and you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<ender_> yes...just "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<antiroach> draik yes
<draik> Ok
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<ender_> errr... use aptitude... that would be better I think
<Daisuke_Ido> and xubuntu-desktop if you're feeling frisky
<IAmWill> uhh.... dont you get dependency issues if you install both kde and gnome?
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude is a better idea.
<Daisuke_Ido> IAmWill: why would you?
<Jucato> IAmWill: no
<IAmWill> conflicting packages
<ardchoille> IAmWill: No, that's why you have a package manager, to resolve deps.
<ender_> I am running kubuntu and mint linux with no issues
<Jucato> IAmWill: why would there be conflicting packages?
<n8k99> draik you may want to install a script from kde-apps.org that cleans up your kmenu automatically if you do all that installing
<Daisuke_Ido> gtk conflicts with qt how?
<draik> n8k99: NOW you tell me
<Daisuke_Ido> how could anything possibly conflict :D
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: what would conflict?
<IAmWill> ehh.... i dont knoe
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I suppose when you compile and install manually, there can be conflicts.
<IAmWill> i was always under the impression that they conflicted
<n8k99> draik: seemed like a good time
* n8k99 is working on his timing
<DaSkreech> IAmWill: Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<IAmWill> gentoo'ers hate that crap
<DaSkreech> that was Gnome pushing freedesktop standards and clouding the water
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntu != gentoo
<IAmWill> plus.... i have had the great cirle of dep's problems in gentoo with that crap
* DaSkreech stops throwing political darts
<Daisuke_Ido> we LOVE it :)
<draik> Will I get any issues from what I have that seems to be "kubuntu only?
<n8k99> IAmWill: only the people conflict
<ender_> so what is xfce like compared to kde?  cleaner...less flashy, more?
<IAmWill> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> minimalist, but functional
<GrueTamer> xfce is less flashy than kde, takes up less resources, and the interface is a bit different
<DaSkreech> ender_: minimalist
<ardchoille> draik: I doubt it. I was running gnome with kicker and windowmaker as my window manager.. until I wised up and switched to kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> the default xubuntu setup is superficially similar to the default gnome setup
<ender_> I have more than enough resources...I will stick with K then
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as how it looks
<draik> ardchoille: I want to have the option, that's all
<ardchoille> draik: I was surprised at how well gnome and kde "played together"
<Daisuke_Ido> they play well together by never touching
<ardchoille> hehe
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: try and get Windows XP and 98 to play that well :)
<Daisuke_Ido> whenever one's on the playground, the other is inside eating glue
<draik> ardchoille: I hope so. But will I get any conflict from what I have on my desktop? I found a few apps that are only GNOME supported. What will happen when I run KDE?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll leave which is which as an excercise for the reader
<draik> Daisuke_Ido: HAHA.. I like that analogy
<Daisuke_Ido> draik: they'll run fine
<ender_> draik: your gnome libs will still take over
<Dhraakellian> hmm...
<Dhraakellian> nexuiz 2.3 was just released at the end of last month
<ender_> in the repos?
<draik> Ummm....
<draik> What do I want for the Display Manager? GDM or KDM?
<Dhraakellian> for one not familiar with Kubuntu's packaging policies, can we expect to see it in repos before Gutsy?
<draik> For the default that is
<soulrider> draik: kdm i guess
<Jucato> draik: KDM if you use KDE more than GNOME
<DaSkreech> draik: whichever you think is prettier
<draik> I shall reserve my choice for the sake of stopping a flame war
<ender_> or blind choice.. you can change the manager at the login window by selecting the sessions option
<DaSkreech> granted the KDM flows nicely with KDE and GDM doesn't flow nicely with GNOME
<Dhraakellian> if anyone knows a display manager that lets you switch keyboard layouts at runtime, please let me know
<hiyah> hi, my /var/log/mysql.log is about 900mb now its taking up my "/" space, how do i make it gzipped by itself?
<Jucato> draik: actually the choice between KDM or GDM is more technical
<draik> Jucato: How so?
* Dhraakellian wants something like the password dialog for KDE's screensaver
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you mind revising your sentence? :)
<Dhraakellian> DaSkreech: either will work fine with the other
<Jucato> draik: KDM works perfectly with KDE, but not as well with GNOME. GDM works perfectly with GNOME, but not as well with KDE. so it really depends on which you use more
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: well not entirely true, specially on feisty. KDM + GNOME will not let you restart/shutdown from GNOME, only logout
<draik> What if I decide to go from KDE to GNOME... can I switch from KDM to GDM?
<Dhraakellian> aah
<DaSkreech> I meant that you can get KDM + splash + KDE desktop to be seemless
<Daisuke_Ido> i think that works both ways too
<Dhraakellian> okay, I sit corrected
<Jucato> also, I think that GDM + KDE will not let you start new user sessions
<DaSkreech> I've never seen GDM + Spalsh + Gnome not have kind of jarring cuts between them
<Jucato> draik: um. you choose a GNOME or KDE session from the login screen
<ardchoille> draik: Yes, simply log out and choose gnome at the login screen
<Dhraakellian> but yeah, if I heard that GDM implemented the feature I mentioned above, I'd switch in a heartbeat
<draik> Jucato: ardchoille: Ok, so it will choose automatically. Am I correct with this statement?
<ardchoille> draik: I believe it's in the options menu on the login screen
<ardchoille> draik: It will automatically choose the last session, you need to choose the one you want.
<Jucato> draik: yes. from the login screen menu
<draik> ardchoille: Right.
<DaSkreech> draik: I think by default both of them loginto the last desktop you were using when you logged out
<draik> Jucato: That's what I meant. Thank you.
<Dhraakellian> although not being able to switch sessions or have two gui logins simultaneously might be troublesome, it would mean that, in an emergency, other people could still log into my computer too, since they wouldn't have to worry about my silly dvorak keyboard layout
<DaSkreech>  You can switch that to anyother desktop you want at login time
<draik> CTRL+ALT+Backspace works on both Kubuntu and Ubuntu, right?
<Dhraakellian> draik: I don't see why it wouldn't
<Jucato> draik: yes. because it's an X shortcut
<ardchoille> draik: Yes, that's an xorg thing
<Jucato> not a KDE or GNOME shortcut
<Dhraakellian> it's an X11 thing rather than a DE-specific thing
<draik> Dhraakellian: Jucato: ardchoille: Perfect. Thank you
<draik> I guess I'm looking at GNOME and KDE as two different "OS"'s
* Dhraakellian downloads Nexuiz 2.3 to run it out of his home dir
<DaSkreech> is alt+ctrl+Esc DE specific
<Daisuke_Ido> what's nexuiz?
<DaSkreech> draik: Well then stop :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> nexuiz: A fast-paced 3D Ego-Shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 593 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<draik> DaSkreech: I guess I will :)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: double underline fast paced
<Dhraakellian> Daisuke_Ido: it's a F/OSS FPS descended from teh original Quake
<Dhraakellian> well, it uses the Darkplaces engine, at least, and that's descended from the original Quake
<Dhraakellian> http://alientrap.org/ 2.3 was just released a week or two ago
<CPrgmSwR2> How do you setup Kubuntu to rip to mp3?
<Daisuke_Ido> CPrgmSwR2: kaudiocreator
<Dhraakellian> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> + lame
<CPrgmSwR2> thats right
<CPrgmSwR2> I need to install lame
* Dhraakellian is partial to rubyripper in terms of cdparanoia frontends
<draik> What is evolution?
<Dhraakellian> draik: email, calendar, etc
<Dhraakellian> to quote my father, "what outlook should have been"
<draik> Dhraakellian: Thank you
<DaSkreech> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution: groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2478 kB, installed size 7704 kB
<Dhraakellian> (non verbatim)
<DaSkreech> Dhraakellian: What does he base that on?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dhraakellian: i've heard about rubyripper, but the rubyforge project doesn't exist anymore
<Dhraakellian> Daisuke_Ido: just a sec
<Dhraakellian> http://code.google.com/p/rubyripper/
<jovi> hi,everybaby,  i ask a quest?   KUBUNTU  would  use taobao_net  wangwang of china?????
<draik> Ok. It's done.
<Dhraakellian> iirc, the version in the repos is out of date
<draik> BRB... under GNOME
<Dhraakellian> .4 has been out for a while
<Dhraakellian> !info rubyripper
<ubotu> Package rubyripper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Ido> oh sweet mother of $DEITY
<jovi> how to used?
<Jucato> jovi: try asking in #ubuntu-cn
<Dhraakellian> hmm... must have gotten it from another repo
<Aresilek> how do i change file associations in kubuntu?
<jovi> Jucato : thanks
<Jucato> Aresilek: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<Dhraakellian> but, yeah, Rubyripper probably isn't anywhere near the quality of EAC or dbpoweramp if you really care about such things
<Aresilek> thx Jucato
<Daisuke_Ido> it looks better than kaudiocreator
<Daisuke_Ido> and i do care about such things
<Daisuke_Ido> oink gets upset if i don't :\
* n8k99 sees Jucato in super ninja mode
<Dhraakellian> however, if EAC doesn't want to cooperate with your Wine setup or if you don't like using gratis-only software, Rubyripper probably does better ripping than other cdparanoia frontends
<Daisuke_Ido> granted the gui is friggin ugly, but meh
<Jucato> n8k99: hush :P
<Dhraakellian> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, I was trying not to mention OPP
<Dhraakellian> !;)
<jovi> i used English vesion , don't input chinese ? how to??
* Jucato tries to catch up after 3 days of vacation :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> so far i've had no problems with any of my submissions to OPP
<Dhraakellian> woah, wait, what?
<Dhraakellian> why the feisty am I only running at 54Hz?
<Daisuke_Ido> mine says that too
<Daisuke_Ido> i do believe it's actually 60hz
<Dhraakellian> no, it's just that I know for a fact that this monitor is capable of a heckuva lot more than that
* ardchoille looks up heckuva
<Dhraakellian> ardchoille: "heck of a"
<ardchoille> hehe
<n8k99> heckuva >= a whole bunch
<BluesKaj> Dhraakellian, have you checked out the system settings for your graphics card ?
<Jucato> Dhraakellian: LCD monitor?
<Dhraakellian> Jucato: IBM 6557 P92
<Dhraakellian> 19" behemoth CRT
<Jucato> aah.. if you have an OSD that displays the Info for your monitor, trust that more than the control module :)
<Biovore> oO
* n8k99 wonders if there is a 19" tiny CRT in the market as well
<Dhraakellian> ah, okay, here we go
* Dhraakellian moved the slider back and forth a little
<evsophomore2009> Can someone help me!!!!!!!!!
<Dhraakellian> now it's showing me 75Hz as an option
<Jucato> although in this instance, i trust display config more than kde's built in display module :)
<n8k99> evsophomore2009: ask your question
<Jucato> er "displayconfig"
<Jucato> !someone | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evsophomore2009> okay so im trying to download Sun Java 5. and for some reason, it wont go past 4%
<Biovore> this though apt?
<evsophomore2009> every time i try to download somthing on Adept Manager, it will NEVER finish downloading
<n8k99> you need to look in the details and approve the liscense
<Biovore> sun java is probably not making it because its prompting for a license..
<shiers69> When i try to install from a live cd (kubuntu 7.04) while only having my blank scsi disk installed i receive the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error, is there a fix for this yet?
<Dhraakellian> hmm... but only in admin mode
<evsophomore2009> so how do i stop the download?
<n8k99> is it still downloading now?
<Biovore> evsophomore2009: try installing sun java from the command line using "sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, you have to check the details and say yes to the agrements with java DLs
<evsophomore2009> theres no option to stop it, and when i close out of it, it wont let me load Apept because "another file is installing" but i cant open it
<BluesKaj> agreements
<draik> My question now is... How do I remove the ugly orange color stuff on Ubuntu?
<n8k99> evsophomore2009: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<shiers69> draik: install a theme
<n8k99> that will let teh package manager finish up
<BluesKaj> yup
<Dhraakellian> okay, I'm going to try restarting X again
<ardchoille> draik: Change the theme. iirc, it's System -> Personal -> Theme or something
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<draik> ardchoille: Thank you. Beat me to my question.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Biovore> hmm adept running or apt process of some kind?
<draik> ardchoille: Well, that crashed out
<ardchoille> draik: You in kde right now?
<draik> ardchoille: Nope. GNOME
<Jucato> draik: change your GNOME theme
<evsophomore2009> well Adept is running right now, but if i close the Installation, i wont ever be able to get back into Adept
<draik> Jucato: It crashed
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> System -> Personal -> Theme
<Jucato> draik: dunno why it would crash
<ardchoille> draik: Try asking in #ubuntu, they can give you better advice than I.
<Biovore> If 1000/400 = 4 then computer geek you be
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, you can only run one pkg manager scrn at a time
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<evsophomore2009> Okay so i want to run Frostwire
<evsophomore2009> it says i need Java 1.5x
<evsophomore2009> how do i get that?
<n8k99> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, have you unlocked the pkg manager ?, if not you can't install anything until you do
<evsophomore2009> yes its unlocked
<louis_> anybody know how to turn off those annoying sounds when you open and close a window?
<draik> Well, I'm not bad mouthing one or the other, but I can see why people would choose KDE over GNOME
<shiers69> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  <--Anyone know wtf that's about?
<n8k99> louis_: system settings > notifications
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: Can you help me install java without using Adept
<BluesKaj> louis , system settings / notifications/ turn off all sounds/apply
<evsophomore2009> Because im using Kubuntu Edgy (6.10)
<Biovore> evsophomore2009: once you get the apt thing unlocked.. do the following
<Biovore> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-fonts
<evsophomore2009> Biovore: it says i cant use Adept to install java on Kubuntu Edgy
<jrattner> Question: I'm trying to connect to my laptop via bluetooth (Ubuntu 7.04) and its asking me for the Passkey....What is the passkey?
<jrattner> ?
<DaSkreech> draik: less letters to type?
<Biovore> evsophomore2009: yes.. use the command line interface and type that command in..
<draik> DaSkreech: That too!
<evsophomore2009> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<evsophomore2009> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> Biovore: he needs backports turned on
<Biovore> adept running?
<louis_> n8k99, thanks
<Biovore> is he running edgy or older?
<n8k99> louis_: your welcome
<louis_> well that takes care of that!
* n8k99 needs to have those sounds on
<ardchoille> evsophomore2009: ps aux | grep adept    <- does that return more than one line?
<louis_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<evsophomore2009> Reading package lists... Done
<evsophomore2009> Building dependency tree
<evsophomore2009> Reading state information... Done
<evsophomore2009> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<DaSkreech> Biovore: Edgy
<Biovore> oh..
<Biovore> yeah.. have to enable backports then..
<evsophomore2009> whats that?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, your pkg manager is still locked up ...you have run the " sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a "  command and relogin
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's sacktime for me
<BluesKaj> nite all
<ardchoille> nn BlueDevil
<ardchoille> Opps, tab completion bit me
<DaSkreech> ha ha I have to call him BlueDevil next time he logs in
<rodrigo> #translator
<rodrigo> #list
<war8> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<draik> How do I find out my KDE version? Does it apply when I'm in GNOME?
<Jucato> draik: "kde-config --version"
<n8k99> draik: or in any menu > help> about kde
<Jucato> n8k99: 2nd part of the question :)
<Jucato> draik: stop thinking of KDE and GNOME as different OS's and start thinking of them as programs. it will help you not get confused :)
<draik> 3.5.6
<n8k99> oh yeah-
<shiers69> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"  <--Anyone know wtf that's about? happens when booting from the livecd.
* n8k99 was looking at picture of a fluxbox desktop
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: Now my Adept Manager wont open!!1
<Jucato> n8k99: heh me too :)
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: lets try and fix the java problem first
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<n8k99> did you login back in?
<evsophomore2009> DaSkreech: Okay im on Adept, and im on the Manage Resp. Now what?
<louis_> hey, can somebody explain the difference between a desktop environment and a windows manager?
<rodrigo> guys one doubt
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: look for a set of lines that says backports
<louis_> fluxbox is a WM and KDE is a DE right?
<DaSkreech> louis_: right
<rodrigo> can I have kubuntu and ubuntu at the same time?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: good time to ask that question
<DaSkreech> draik: want to take that one?
<ardchoille> shiers69: I don't know how to solve that, but here are some links to maybe help: http://tinyurl.com/2jrdto
<rodrigo> hey dask what's up my man!
<rodrigo> daskreech
<evsophomore2009> DaSkreech: A set of lines that says Backports? Cant find it
<DaSkreech> hey rodrigo :)
<shiers69> archoille: i've been looking all day w/ no avail
<draik> DaSkreech: What to take what?
<draik> rodrigo: DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<evsophomore2009> daskreech: Found it, it says
<DaSkreech> draik: the question can you have Kubuntu and ubuntu at the same time
<rodrigo> daskreech what?
<draik> rodrigo: I mean, sure. I don't see why not
<evsophomore2009> Edgy-Backports Main Restricted
<Daisuke_Ido> rodrigo: it works just fine :)
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: yes. Enables that
<draik> rodrigo: I just did it not too long about... about 10-15 mintues ago
<evsophomore2009> both
<evsophomore2009> ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: java is in restricted ?
<rodrigo> draik: do what?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: multiverse
<DaSkreech> Jucato: blast
<draik> rodrigo: Ubuntu and Kubuntu at the same time
<draik> I'm on Ubuntu right now.
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: do you see a backports with multiverse?
<draik> I was on Kubuntu about 15 minutes ago
<Jucato> DaSkreech: which is enabled by default in feisty.
<evsophomore2009> yes there are two
<DaSkreech> Jucato: edgy
<rodrigo> draik:  ahh  and it't bad or something?
<evsophomore2009> one is Deb, and the other is Deb-Src
<Jucato> ah I see
<n8k99> Jucato: he's not on feist
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: ok enable the backports wiith multiverse
<n8k99> y
<Jucato> n8k99: <Jucato> ah I see
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: Done
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: you don't need the deb-src one
<DaSkreech> doesn't hurt
<rodrigo> hey daskreech: I have an  easy duck for you now
<DaSkreech> but you don't need it
<draik> rodrigo: I'm getting frustrated with Ubuntu right now, that's all. It's worth doing. If for nothing else, just to say you did it
<evsophomore2009> kk done
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it does hurt if he doesn't need it. makes apt-get update longer
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: save and fetch updates
<jovi> ask question?   how to input chinese in  ubuntu  ???
<evsophomore2009> okay brb REAL quick
<Jucato> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
* n8k99 ducks
<Jucato> jovi: ^^^^^
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know but how big can deb-src for multiverse be? :-) by definition it's not open source
<rodrigo> talking me about frustration: My scan doesn't work with linux, I see a cool graphic tablet that doens't have linux drivers
<rodrigo> I have tried to install a program too long
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it can be quite big. and you have a wrong definition of multiverse
<rodrigo> cinelerra
<rodrigo> for too long
<Jucato> or rather, an incomplete one
<n8k99> rodrigo: scanner or pen tablet input
<rodrigo> both
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I guess I do then
<Jucato> DaSkreech: mplayer is definitely open source, but it's in multiverse
<DaSkreech> Ph Jucato do you know anything about segmentation core dumps?
<rodrigo> I do really must talk with the linux art people
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Ph no...
<rodrigo> they had abandon us
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: try #oxygen or #plasma
<Jucato> ?
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: or art4linux.org
<Jucato> what does plasma have to do with it?
<DaSkreech> http://art4linux.org
<Jucato> or oxygen even?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: art dudes hang there
* n8k99 has a pen tablet which works
<evsophomore2009> daskreech: Back
* Jucato thought rodrigo was frustrated about hardware
<DaSkreech> he's been trying to get cinelerra to install from like last week
<DaSkreech> It's installed now but segfaults
<draik> I feel sorry for all the little kids outside playing with their parents
<Jucato> <rodrigo> talking me about frustration: My scan doesn't work with linux, I see a cool graphic tablet that doens't have linux drivers
<n8k99> oh yikes
<rodrigo> yea
<DaSkreech> He gave up on cinelerra
<rodrigo> no no no
<rodrigo> I haven't give up my dear friend
<rodrigo> just step by step
<DaSkreech> now he wants to get his lexmark scanner/printer working
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: great
<draik> I'm about to scream some obscene words about Ubuntu's GDM  theme crap... I can't do jack with it
<sebastianhooker> hey, uhh, question
<n8k99> lexmark?!!1
<DaSkreech> draik: KDE's themes are worse
<rodrigo> yep one all in one
<DaSkreech> !ask sebastianhooker
<Jucato> draik: hm?
<DaSkreech> !ask | sebastianhooker
<ubotu> sebastianhooker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sebastianhooker> if you went camping with your friend and got really really drunk, woke up the next morning with a condom in your ass, would you tell anyone?
<Jucato> !offtopic | sebastianhooker
<ubotu> sebastianhooker: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: do you still have the URL for the pastebin ?
<rodrigo> hey daskreech what are the topic of oxygen and plasma?
<draik> DaSkreech: I can't do anything with the Theme Manager in Ubuntu. It freezes up
<rodrigo> nope
<n8k99> !language | sebastianhooker
<ubotu> sebastianhooker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rodrigo> send it please bro
<sebastianhooker> rodrigo: you wouldn't tell anyone?
<draik> Jucato: I can't do anything. Theme Manager in Ubuntu keeps freezing. I can't select the damn thing I downloaded for the new Theme I want to use
<DaSkreech> sebastianhooker: please stay on topic
<DaSkreech> draik: filea bug :)
<sebastianhooker> DaSkreech: would you tell anyone?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> That's what it keeps telling me to do
<draik> Screw it
<sebastianhooker> !language | draik
<ubotu> draik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: devoice or kick please
<draik> sebastianhooker: You want to talk about watching my language? Take a look at your nick
<Daisuke_Ido> sebastianhooker: thanks for continuing to rip off bash.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<n8k99> draik: easy
<sebastianhooker> draik: i can't change my last name douchebag
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-195-205-177.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by Jucato
* sebastianhooker was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Jucato)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@p549FC849.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b Lulu!*@*]  by Jucato
<ardchoille> draik: You can set the theme from the command line.. it's via the gconftool-2
<draik> Thank you Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: run cinelerra from the command line again and paste the error
<draik> ardchoille: Would you know the complete command?
<draik> Ubuntu is really of hardly any help
<ardchoille> draik: I haven't used gnome in a while, but the command is something like:  gconftool-2 --set string /path/to/key    you'll have to look up the exact suntax in man gconftool-2
<draik> Thank you
<DaSkreech> n8k99: yes lexmark
<Daisuke_Ido> lexmark.  ancient greek for "satan"
<DaSkreech> Which is ancient celtic for compaq
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, my translation must be off, i got "Packard Bell"
<DaSkreech> 6 of one 1/2 dozen of the other
<Daisuke_Ido> true, true
<draik> ardchoille: gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=FILENAME
<wsjunior> what's the package that contains c libraries manpages?
<Rictoo_> How do I see what partitions I have form shell?
<draik> ardchoille: What do I put in for a file name?
<n8k99> good luck with that $PRINTER_FROM_THE_FIERY_PIT
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: df I think
<ardchoille> draik: I haven't used that in a while, can't remember the exact commands :(
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: or you could ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<TheCreationist> My friend and I are trying to connect our PCs with Krdc and Krfb, but she's behind a router so the invitation doesn't seem to work.  How can I connect to her computer when she has a router?
<draik> ardchoille: It's ok. I thank you for your time and patience with me.
<ardchoille> :)
<draik> Time to do the unthinkable... ask Ubuntu
<ardchoille> draik: An easier way to install that theme is to simply unpack it into ~/.themes
<n8k99> TheCreationist: she needs to forward the router table to allow vnc to go to Port:100
<draik> ardchoille: That works for me!
<TheCreationist> n8k99: You wouldn't happen to know how we do that, do you?
<n8k99> TheCreationist: sorry not port 100 but the ifconfig ip address she is at
<ardchoille> draik: Then you can: gconftool-2 --type string --set /path/to/key "theme name"   but you'll have to figure out the path to key bit
<namol> TheCreationist, port 5900 actually
<ardchoille> draik: There's an example of that in man gconftool-2
<namol> is vnc
<draik> ardchoille: What is the key?
<TheCreationist> namol: How does she set her router up to allow that?
<n8k99> TheCreationist: shen needs to configure her router (usually @ 192.168.1.100)
<namol> TheCreationist, she needs to configure port forwarding on her router
<Rictoo_> How do I see my physical drives and where the partitions are located on them from shell?
<namol> also, what ip address are you trying to connect too?
<war8> yui
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: what do you need to know?
<ardchoille> draik: Open gconf-editor and look in the /apps key to find the theme.. I think it's /apps/gnome/desktop/theme or something like that. That tree in gconf-editor is the same as the /path/to/key (you'll see it in the bottom left of the status bar in gconf-editor)
<TheCreationist> namol: Her invitation is sending me to an IP address 192.168.11.2
<namol> if it's an internal ip address, ie the 192.168.x.x schema
<DaSkreech> hi war8
<TheCreationist> namol: But that's internal, isn't it?
<namol> TheCreationist, that's an internal ip, you need the external ip
<TheCreationist> namol: How would she find that?
<namol> you'll need to find out her external ip
<n8k99> http://whatsmyip.com
<ardchoille> draik: btw, you can use gconftool-2 to set almost everything in gnome (ie icon theme, window manager theme, control theme, desktop wallpaper, etc)
<namol> have her go to http://www.acction.com/~plowther/ip.php
<namol> that'll tell her the external ip address
<draik> ardchoille: I hope all of this works
<namol> or n8k99's website works too
<wsjunior> is there any package that provide manpages for c libraries?
<TheCreationist> namol: Okay, she found her external IP... now what?
<ardchoille> draik: Also, have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/   <- that's one of the best sites for Ubuntu
<namol> connect to that external ip, what happens?
<TheCreationist> namol: Same thing... nothing.
<n8k99> TheCreationist: you need to send krdc to her vnc://external ip
<TheCreationist> namol: Connection eventually fails.
<DaSkreech> wsjunior: I'd assume libcsomething
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: ping
<namol> TheCreationist, does she have admin permissions on the router?
<n8k99> TheCreationist: she still needs to forward her router to allow vnc to go to her machine
<TheCreationist> namol: I'm sure she does.
<namol> have her go to 192.168.11.1 in her web browser
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: tried glibc-doc but didnt work
<DaSkreech> What does that install?
<n8k99> TheCreationist:  or 192.168.1.1
<namol> n8k99, her invite she sent was 192.168.11.2
<namol> so if it's the standard subnet, it's going to be 192.168.11.1 as the gateway
<TheCreationist> namol: I've seen her router and it mentions the IP address for the actualy router as 192.168.11.1
<n8k99> namol: right-
<TheCreationist> namol: Okay, she's wondering why her password doesn't work.  Is it the same as the WEP for her network?
<namol> TheCreationist, no
<namol> what type of router is it?
<namol> did she ever reset the default admin password?
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: just html files
<wsjunior> i would like to have man math.h working
<DaSkreech> wsjunior: wait. You want a man file for the libs?
<wsjunior> or something similar
<ardchoille> draik: You still working on it? I found some new info
<Jucato> c libraries/headers
<wsjunior> got it?
<wsjunior> ya
<ardchoille> draik: What's the theme name?
<TheCreationist> namol: I hope she changed the default... she's trying right now ;)
<draik> ardchoille: Where do I find my trash can?
<wsjunior> whats the package for the c libs/headers manpages Jucato?
<Jucato> draik: in GNOME? it's ~/.Trash
<ardchoille> draik: To set the theme using conftool-2: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme "theme-name"
<namol> TheCreationist, it's no big deal if she didn't, by default the remote admin feature is disable on most soho routers
<Jucato> wsjunior: searching...
<TheCreationist> namol: She said she doesn't remember the password, but knows the user name is root.  The router is a "Buffalo Air Station"
<wsjunior> Jucato: already tried glibc-doc.. its not what im looking for..
<Jucato> !info manpages-dev
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.39-1 (feisty), package size 1185 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<Jucato> try that wsjunior ^^
<Jucato> er wait...
<namol> TheCreationist, tell her to try root with no password
<namol> see if that works
<TheCreationist> namol: Never mind... she figured it out.  Had to do with the middle green light at the top right of her keyboard ;)
<namol> the caps lock?
<Jucato> wsjunior: try manpages-dev or try using info instead of man.
<TheCreationist> namol: yep
<namol> lol
<namol> ok
<TheCreationist> namol: :)
<DaSkreech> wsjunior: are you sure what you are looking for exists?
<TheCreationist> namol: So she's into the config now.
<namol> now have her look for some sort of applications tab
<namol> there should be some form of port forwarding in there
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: im sure it exists for freebsd
<wsjunior> not for linux..
<evsophomore2009> DaSckreech: Thanks for helpin me, i got Frostwire to work =D
<wsjunior> Jucato: wrong package dude
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: great :)
<evsophomore2009> g2g Peace
<TheCreationist> namol: She sees "port mapping for internet games"
<wsjunior> DaSkreech: something like this: http://threads.seas.gwu.edu/cgi-bin/man2web?program=math&section=3
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it does exist iirc. just looking for the correct package
<DaSkreech> okie :)
<wsjunior> freebsd-manpages, Jucato?
<Jucato> wsjunior: of course not that
<namol> let me look on buffalo's website
<TheCreationist> namol: Yeah, she doesn't see anything about port forwarding.
<Jucato> wsjunior: manpages-dev does it for me. at least for C (not C++)
<wsjunior> not for me
<Jucato> how are you checking? "man printf" works here
<wsjunior> what about man math or math.h
<Jucato> "man stdio" too
<n8k99> TheCreationist: maybe something says Applications and Gaming
<wsjunior> does it works for u?
<wsjunior> not for me
<Jucato> not math
<wsjunior> so its not what im looking for
<wsjunior> :)
<wsjunior> going back to freebsd :-p
<Jucato> um... just because it doesn't have math.h doesn't mean it's not for the C headers/libraries. because stdio, string, printf, etc are definitely there
<Jucato> sheesh! talk about patience
<n8k99> Jucato: is "patience" ontopif?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: he wants man pages for all the C headers?
<n8k99> s/on topic/ontopif
* Jucato shrugs
<DaSkreech> I've never heard of that
<DaSkreech> my ls /usr/share/man/man3 is anemic
* Jucato adds someone to his list...
<DaSkreech> Oooh Oooh is it me? Do I get flowers?
* DaSkreech prepares an acceptance speech
<n8k99> no way- it's me - i know it's me this time
* n8k99 puts on a tux
<DaSkreech> Murderer!!!
<DaSkreech> After all he did for the community!!!
<n8k99> not a baby tux!!
<Jucato> cruelty to animals
<n8k99> shish!
* DaSkreech weeps bitter bitter non-drm CClicensed tears
<TheCreationist> namol: Any luck?
<namol> nope
<namol> look under applications
<namol> and look for some advanced settings
<n8k99> namol it may just be a table
<namol> could bed
<namol> be
<TheCreationist> namol: She said there's no "Applications" section, but she's been looking under advanced settings with no luck.
<namol> i use openwrt on mine
<namol> there's no applications tab or anything?
<n8k99> there was an internet gamings tab right?
<namol> what about a network tab
<Messito> somebody help me please
<DaSkreech> Messito: sure
<namol> Messito, did that help?
<TheCreationist> namol: This is what she said she has:    network config : route info NAT   IP filter   Intrusion Detector   UPnP
<Messito> DaSkreech thanx
<Messito> The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<Messito> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> There you go
<namol> sudo apt-get install unrar
<namol> sudo apt-get install rar
<TheCreationist> namol: And "internet games: Port translation configuration"
<namol> from the console
<namol> TheCreationist, have her go to that
<Messito> namol which one the first or the second?
<namol> Messito, both
<n8k99> TheCreationist: internet game!!!
<Messito> oK
<mike_> Is anyone in here famillar with Frostwire?
<TheCreationist> mike_: I am.
<TheCreationist> mike_: What do you need?
<mike_> cam you tell me if its possible to exit out of it, without it actuilly ending the app
<mike_> like, i want it to go down to the system tray
<TheCreationist> mike_: Keep it in the tray?  I haven't been able to find that setting either.
<mike_> but when i click on the X is closes out
<mike_> dang
<DaSkreech> It's there
<mike_> because its kinda annoying to keep it up
<DaSkreech> When I installed it it asked me the first time
<DaSkreech>  so it has the pref
<mike_> hmm
<mike_> TheCreationist: is it possible to get itunes?>
<solid_liq> anyone know why, when I try to print in feisty, cups gives me the error: request entity too large?
<TheCreationist> mike_: Ew.  Why would you want it?
<mike_> well i need to put music on my iPod
<mike_> i know, i cant stand it either
<mike_> and idk how to get music on my iPod without it
<n8k99> doesn't amarok detect your ipod?
<dogatemycomputer> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mike_> okay hold on let me try
<mike_> n8k99: How do i open up my iPod on Amarok?
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, is there some way I can have scripts run before I login?
<DaSkreech> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hikaricore> Devices on the bottom left?
<sfire> Zeelot3k: yes rc.local
<Zeelot3k> what is that?
<n8k99> mike_ there should be a tab called devices on teh left that provides and interface
<dogatemycomputer> Zeelot3k: you can have a script run at login..
<DaSkreech> dogatemycomputer: before login
<sfire> Zeelot3k: /etc/rc.local
<sfire> Zeelot3k: its like a autoexec.bat file
<Zeelot3k> thanks
<mike_> it says no Mountable Medium Found
<n8k99> dumbe question: is your ipod connected (physically)?
<mike_> Yes
<mike_> it shows up on my desktop
<mike_> but not Amarok
<mike_> oh nevermind
<mike_> it found it i guess
<n8k99> oh- how about that!
<dthacker> my Dell Inspiron 5100 has been shutting down due to temperature.  Is there a montor I can install?  I'm on Kubuntu Fiesty?
<sfire> get your other problems fixed mike_?
<mike_> sfire: Excuse me?
<sfire> weren't you here yesterday ?
<mike_> no
<sfire> oh different person then
<flowingfire> Hello everybody.  How do I get network manager to stop starting on boot?  It's not in the .kde/autostart folder.... ???
<mike_> lol sorry if i sounded rude, i was just kinda confused
<n8k99> flowingfire: what are you going to use to connect to your network?
<flowingfire> What do you mean?  I had to manually configure my essid through kcontrol to get it working to begin with.  Network manager is no help.
<DaSkreech> mike_: we have had a lot of people logged in with that nick who promise to come back later
<DaSkreech> it's a little confusing
<flowingfire> Might network manager be okay anyway?
<n8k99> are you on a laptop?
<flowingfire> Yes, indeed, u8k99
<DaSkreech> that's some nice dyslexia :)
* n8k99 was stumped for heckuva time
<Zeelot3k> ok another question, if I log into a linux box with putty and start sending a file with ftp, how can I make it so it doesn't stop if I close putty?
<mike_> thats weird
<mike_> Hey umm okay, so i have Amarok running, but i know this sounds stupid
<sfire> Zeelot3k: the screen command
* flowingfire actually got it working with an NDISwrapper... 
<mike_> but i have songs saved on frostwire
<mike_> how do i add it to my iPod?
<dthacker> Zeelot3k: use screen
* dthacker is slow tonight....
<flowingfire> But anyway: Is there another folder with autostart features?  I want to hunt down networkmanager and rid myself of it.
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: nohup
<sfire> Zeelot3k: with the screen command you can detach from a session and resume it later.. even if you disconnect the SSH session
<Zeelot3k> hmmm
<dthacker> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: though screen is nicer. But more complex
* dthacker hugs ubotu
<sfire> flowingfire: just un-install it?
<n8k99> mike_: what folder does frostwire save your songs? add that to tyour collection in amarok
<mike_> never mind, got it
<flowingfire> sfire: That would be too easy, lol.
<DaSkreech> mike_: :-D
<flowingfire> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<TheCreationist> namol: I figured it out, by the way.
* flowingfire caught ubotu on a mean streak
<mike_> So im happy that i decided to switch to Kubutnu
<sfire> flowingfire: the only other way I know is to close it and end your session.. when you log back in it'll remember all the apps you had running and restart them
<flowingfire> mike_ : Me too.  It's so much sexier than Windows XP ... bleh!
<sfire> that should (don't quote me) stop it from loading
<mike_> I liked windows, but i wanted a change, and i was about to change back, but Kubutnu has ALOT more freedom, and its just all around great
<flowingfire> sfire: :) cool.... ok
<sfire> mike_: I run most of the windows apps I need in wine :)
<sfire> works flawlessly
<mike_> whats Wine?
<DaSkreech> mike_: hang out here a few hours each week. You'll pick up loads of tips
<sfire> wine = windows emulator
<DaSkreech> mike_: found alt+space yet?
<n8k99> sfire: only if you have confiugured sessions to start last session
<flowingfire> l8r for now, all. :)
<mike_> how do i get wine?
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sfire> mike_: sudo apt-get install wine
<sfire> nothing is as good as having all your favorite windows apps right inside linux... without running a virtual machine
<DaSkreech> sfire: most
* DaSkreech strokes his caesar IV CD :(
* dthacker wonders is roller coaster tycoon will run in wine....
<DaSkreech> dthacker: check winhq.org
<CPrgmSwR2> What package do I need to install the openGL documentation?
<Rictoo_> " As far as i understand, you MUST remove all existing xgl/aiglx from your system for this method."
<Rictoo_> How do I do that?
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: what method?
<Rictoo_> For beryk
<Rictoo_> beryl* on nvidia
<DaSkreech> Rictoo_: have you asked in #ubuntu-effects ?
<Rictoo_> I am
<Rictoo_> currenly :\
<Schuenemann> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Schuenemann> is midi proprietary?
<sfire> no.. its a open standard
<sfire> still used in lots of music equipment
<Schuenemann> then why can't we play it with the default installation?
<n8k99> musical instrument digital interface
<n8k99> because you need sound files for the various instruments which are supported by the protocol
<n8k99> afaik there has been little effort to create a free instrument sounds library
<n8k99> of quality
<sfire> there isn't much interest
<Schuenemann> what do you mean free?
<sfire> (except with musicians)
<Schuenemann> isn't free the same as open?
<n8k99> even with them- there is the effort
<Schuenemann> open standard, as sfire said
<n8k99> midi is a protocol- that passes information between componenets
<n8k99> your computer and a synthesizer
<Schuenemann> hmm
<n8k99> for teh computer to play the file- it has to have a sound library
<sfire> or use one built into a sound card
<n8k99> A4 for instrument #2
<dthacker> DaSkreech: winehq says definitely maybe for my version of RCT.  Newer version is platinum pick.
<dthacker> tnx
<Schuenemann> ok
<dthacker> Is there a way to monitor the temperature probes on a Dell laptop?
<DaSkreech> dthacker: a thermometer?
<sfire> dthacker: yes there is a way... like lmonitor or something like that
<sfire> but what good is it going to do for you to watch it burn up?
* n8k99 thinks the word free needs to be used more often
* dthacker hands DaSkreech and ice cube and a fan
<sfire> dthacker: your time would be much better spent fixing the cooling system on the laptop
<sfire> dthacker: they commonly get full of hair and dust.. once you clean it out it'll work like new.. but you have to tear it apart a little bit
<sfire> the full instructions are on dells website
<dthacker> sfire:  if I can't measure it, how will I know my work is effective?
<Schuenemann> what does proprietary format mean?
<sfire> when it doesn't shut down ?
<sfire> what else really matters?
<Schuenemann> like, the format's structure is not revealed to everyone?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: yes
* Zeelot3k totally lost
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, but how can programs play mp3, for example?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: that's more open than most but legally owned by a company
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: Sup?
<Schuenemann> and players have to pay for being able to play it?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: that's the idea
<Zeelot3k> the screen thing heh
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: they just started doing that after it became popular
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: Where are you lost?
<sfire> Schuenemann: like apple paid for MP3 ability on their iPod
<Schuenemann> really? amarok pays a company for play mp3?
<sfire> Schuenemann: amarok isn't using their code to play the mp3's
<sfire> thats the loophole
<Zeelot3k> well I don't have putty to try with so I don't know what it's doing...this was for a friend
<sfire> just like openoffice doesn't use microsoft office code to open word files
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: you type screen -x to start screen
<Zeelot3k> he wants to send a file to an ftp server but be able to close putty
<Schuenemann> and why is apple using that code? :p
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: run the program that you want then press Ctrl+A Ctrl+D
<DaSkreech> Then logout
<DaSkreech>  easy
<sfire> Schuenemann: because they wanted the "real deal"
<Zeelot3k> alright
<Schuenemann> that real deal is faster or something?
<sfire> Schuenemann: no.. just bullet proof.. they didn't have to re-invent the wheel
<Schuenemann> could they use the same code from amarok? or that would violate the license?
<sfire> we should continue the conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sfire> don't need another mod pissed at me :p
<Schuenemann> heh
* DaSkreech hugs sfire
<Schuenemann> I'm almost going to bed
<Zeelot3k> DaSkreech: he says that doesn't work
<Schuenemann> thanks though
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: where doesn't it work?
<Zeelot3k> I don't know o_o
<Zeelot3k> I guess the transfer stops when he logs out
<sfire> Zeelot3k: that is ctrl+a then d
<sfire> you don't press ctrl when you press d
<DaSkreech> Zeelot3k: after he presses ctrl+A ctrl+D type screen -L (I think) to see if the screen is still running
<sfire> its a quick ctrl + a then d alone
<DaSkreech> Ah right :)
<sfire> I use that all the time when I want to leave torrents running in the background
<sfire> its also covered in the man page for it.. which is very good reading because the screen command has some neat options that I won't go into here
<louis_> hey guys
<louis_> i have a font issue
<sfire> louis_: yea?
<jussi01> louis_: tell us?
<SillyZ> question : previiously on ubuntu I was able to tell the x-server to restart when a user logged out and back in, can the same be done in Kubuntu
<sfire> SillyZ: I believe it does already
<SillyZ> ubuntu had to be specifically told to do so, im assuming the same of Kubuntu
<louis_> okay it's kind of long winded and i dont knwo if it's a "problem" per se
<louis_> the fonts are kind of fuzzy
<louis_> and if i turn off the antialiasing it's too rough
<Bandit09> hell yeah guys i love kubuntu. people said running mirc on wine would be slow? hell no it seems FASTER
<louis_> is it a resolution issue?
<sfire> SillyZ: I don't believe so... mine restarts.. I know because thats the only way for me to change video modes
<Bandit09> i just wonder if i can use DLL's
<louis_> bc i remember I ran ubuntu with FGLRX a long time ago and that solved the problem.  Here i'm running aiglx and xgl (so i don't really want to mess with that... i like xgl a lot)
<sfire> Bandit09: yes you can
<Bandit09> sweet
<Bandit09> thanks sfire
<Bandit09> now i can get my old scrpt back
<DaSkreech> Bandit09: lots of stuff runs faster in wine than on windows
<Bandit09> yeah
<DaSkreech> Bandit09: Heck lots of stuff runs in wine that can't run on windows
<Bandit09> this is my first time running something in wine
<sfire> I do love my wine :)
<DaSkreech> sometimes a little too much
<Bandit09> hell yes screw windows - kubuntu is the future
<ardchoille> wine if ine but liqur is quicker
<Bandit09> i cant believe i ever used bitch ass windows
<ardchoille> lol
<sfire> we all had to get our start somewhere :)
<ardchoille> Another one has seen the light
<Bandit09> true
<sfire> hehehehe.. I still learn new stuff about windows daily
<Bandit09> who needs windows in a world without walls?
<Bandit09> :D
<DaSkreech> sfire: how many of them involve ways to catch a virus ?
<Bandit09> ill answer for him: all
<sfire> DaSkreech: very few
<louis_> so anybody know what the font issue is?
<Bandit09> my bad :)
<sfire> DaSkreech: most of my finds have to do with new ways to do my job quicker
<sfire> like today I found out about robocopy :)
<Bandit09> thing i like about people switching to linux: everyone who does it has made a choice. tons of windows slaves never even know they have a choice
<sfire> louis_: what exactly is the font issue ?
<DaSkreech> louis_: tried sub pixel hinting?
<sfire> louis_: maybe I missed it if you already said so
<Bandit09> gonna go try to get my old script back, bbs
<louis_> DaSkreech, how do i do that?
<sfire> louis_: I found it.. .do you happen to have a nvidia or ATI card?
<louis_> haha i already did say so.  hang on, i'll copy and paste, sfire
<louis_> ATI ... i know...
<sfire> louis_: did you install the "real" driver for it?
<louis_> i didn't install anything.  i used the native Feisty driver
<sfire> thats probably why
<louis_> aiglx, right?
<sfire> the generic nvidia driver does the same thing
<sfire> that I don't know... I refuse to use ATI crapola... but I'm sure someone can tell you how to install it
<louis_> oh okay. what do I need, and can i still use beryl/xgl?
<louis_> i'll check the ubuntu-effects channel
<louis_> thanks though
<sfire> yep
<Bandit09> oh yeah i love beryl
<sfire> it should work even better
<Bandit09> that is really awesome
<sfire> I couldn't get beryl to work :(
<Bandit09> only thing i just wish i could figure out how to install themes for KDE
<louis_> DaSkreech, what is subpixel hinting?
<Bandit09> i like the "kore" theme
<Bandit09> i can only use it in beryl
<DaSkreech> louis_: it's a thingy in kcontrol I think
<louis_> and how do i configure it?
<Schuenemann> good night
<sfire> nite
<ayyappan> Hi.
<sfire> hi
<DaSkreech> louis_: type kcmshell fonts in a console
<Schuenemann> see you in another life, brother
<DaSkreech> you can turn on anti-aliasing for fonts. then configure and you can try subpixel hinting
<ayyappan> i have a problem with my kubuntu here... it wld be fine if u coould help me out
<DaSkreech>  i think you have to logout to see the new difference
<sfire> ayyappan: just tell us the problem.. we will try
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee hiya
<ayyappan> my kubuntu box recently updated to the linux 2.6.20-16 kernel
<Tm_T> theshkrieek \o
<ayyappan> and i cld no longer boot into the new kernel
<ayyappan> seeing my dmesg i see the boot gets locked up stating "attached generic scsi device type 0"
<louis__> arrrrrrrrgh... modem crapped out!
<louis__> so what's this subpixel hinting and how to i configure it?
<DaSkreech> louis_: type kcmshell fonts in a console
<DaSkreech> you can turn on anti-aliasing for fonts. then configure and you can try subpixel hinting
<DaSkreech>  i think you have to logout to see the new difference
<louis__> okay. thank you!
<DaSkreech> louis__: ^^^
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: (:
<ayyappan> sfire : seeing my dmesg i see the boot gets locked up stating "attached generic scsi device type 0"
<ayyappan> sfire : i am not sure wats happening
<louis__> DaSkreech, I don't see subpixel hinting as an option
<ayyappan> sfire : got a solution for this or have u guys seen this prb
<DaSkreech> louis__: when you click on configure beside anti-aliasing ?
<louis__> it's grayed out
<DaSkreech> click on the anti-alias checkbox
<louis__> OH NVM!  I thought the horizontal bars meant it was selected
<louis__> but no.  problem solved ... i am an idiot
<louis__> DaSkreech, RBG?
<louis__> and full?
<DaSkreech> louis__: Yep
<louis__> okay. should i restart x server?
<DaSkreech> louis__: sure
<louis__> wait i don't understand though... shouldn't antialiasing make the fonts fuzzier?
<jarn> Is there any way to make it so that when I minimize a fullscreen game my desktop goes back to it's normal resolution?
<DaSkreech> louis__: I don't know.   I knwo subpixel hinting worked wonders on my screen
<DaSkreech>  some people it makes it look like a blob
<DaSkreech> YMMV
<louis_> DaSkreech, looks good! thanks!
<DaSkreech> louis_: neat
<Blast_Hardcheese> o_O
<Blast_Hardcheese> SillyZ: That was kinda interesting
<Blast_Hardcheese> SillyZ: Anyway, sorry I missed the beginning of your question, You might want to try irc.moofspeak.net #OSx86
<SillyZ> Ya it was
<SillyZ> Got flamed for just asking about OSX on Intel Hardware, which Apple Sells and Supports to begin with
<Blast_Hardcheese> Well,
<SillyZ> unbelivable
<Blast_Hardcheese> that's to be expected
<Blast_Hardcheese> Actually it is,
<Blast_Hardcheese> Considering it's illegal to run MacOSx on anything other than apple hardware
<louis_> SillyZ, let me guess... apple guys flamed you?
<SillyZ> I was just looking for answers to questions, thats it.... didnt ask where to download it, etc, etc, etc
<DaSkreech> MMMM roasted apples
<louis_> Blast_Hardcheese, no $hit?
<Blast_Hardcheese> louis_: yep
<SillyZ> and then next thing I know Flame.Suit++
* DaSkreech raises brow at louis_
<Blast_Hardcheese> SillyZ: What questions did you have?
<louis_> that's rediculous!
<Blast_Hardcheese> I might be able to help you
<SillyZ> Asked about it not running  on both cores on an intel core duo
<DaSkreech> louis_: red apples?
<SillyZ> and thats about as far as it got
<SillyZ> just been doing some reading, and considering osx, but screw that nwo
<SillyZ> now
<louis_> DaSkreech, i'm not following you
<DaSkreech> rediculous
<louis_> oh. haha
<louis_> oops!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Blast_Hardcheese> SillyZ: Please don't judge the OSx86 community by the majority of people in #macosx.
<Blast_Hardcheese> we're much more interesting ;)
<SillyZ> considering apple stole 99.9999% of its code from the linux community to begin with... and they get uppity about it
<DaSkreech> SillyZ: they didn't
<Blast_Hardcheese> Ah well.
<SillyZ> anywho
<SillyZ> flame.off
<DaSkreech> BSDmaybe
<Blast_Hardcheese> if that's your mentality then maybe I can't help you
<SillyZ> thanks blast
<louis_> considering apple users shit snobbism and pseudo-intellectuality
<Blast_Hardcheese> DaSkreech: BSD... maybe like 50%+
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<louis_> lol well most of them in any case
<DaSkreech> Linux no they took KHTML and they gave back
<louis_> i can seriously pick a mac user out of a crowd
<Blast_Hardcheese> louis_: Of course
<Blast_Hardcheese> I'll be the one with the apple hat ;)
<DaSkreech> louis_: and *nix people don't?
<louis_> Point taken...
<DaSkreech> Course apple is now *nix ...
<louis_> at least we don't feel good about paying for overpriced bull
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> in any case
<DaSkreech> !O-T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !OT
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Blast_Hardcheese> louis_: it's not like I buy apple desktops.
<Blast_Hardcheese> laptops... yes.
<Blast_Hardcheese> Desktops, I'll make myself.
<louis_> haha I don't mean to pick on you, blast
<sfire> lets continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Blast_Hardcheese> good idea
<louis_> see you guys there
<Blast_Hardcheese> louis_: 's OK
<jarn> How does Xnest work?
<DaSkreech> Under pressure
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<DaSkreech> !somebody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jarn> DaSkreech: Xnest works under pressure? :P
<DaSkreech> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> jarn: it makes a self contained X view I think
<jarn> DaSkreech: Yeah, but I want to know how to use it. :(
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> I used to just run Xnest and play with it
<jarn> DaSkreech: I can't even figure out how to run it.
<DaSkreech> jarn: is it installed?
<jarn> DaSkreech: Yes.
<jarn> DaSkreech: Oh, there we go...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jarn> DaSkreech: The man page says to do "Xnest -display <display>" but that doesn't work, you have to do "Xnest <display>"
<waltercool> hi there... i have a problem
<waltercool> kubuntu installation isnt writting in grub :S
<DaSkreech> waltercool: we may have answers
<waltercool> xD
<DaSkreech> waltercool: you don't get an option to boot into linux ?
<jarn> DaSkreech: Do you know how to do something with it? All that happens when I run it is a gray window. If I could get to a command line...
<waltercool> i pass directly to grub console :S
<DaSkreech> jarn: wouldn't be a xnest then ...
<DaSkreech> waltercool: ahhh
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<waltercool> ...
<waltercool> i dont have windows
<waltercool> after kubuntu installation
<DaSkreech> waltercool: no the second link
<waltercool> DaSkreech: But why dont create me a default conf?
<waltercool> i have grub...
<jarn> DaSkreech: What do you mean? It is Xnest.
<DaSkreech> waltercool: not sure. I'd need a history of what you did
<waltercool> DaSkreech: install kubuntu
<Bandit09> tite as hell i love wine
<waltercool> DaSkreech: but installation dont create me a grub.conf
<DaSkreech> waltercool: Hmm that's odd
<waltercool> -.-
<DaSkreech> waltercool: did you install with a live cd or an alternate?
<waltercool> cd
<DaSkreech> Oh duh
<waltercool> feisty
<DaSkreech> desktop you logged in as ubuntu
<waltercool> kubuntu
<DaSkreech> can you mount your hard drive?
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> but idk all parameters of a grub.conf
<waltercool> and a specific kubuntu
<DaSkreech> waltercool: shouldn't need one I just need you to check that a kernel is there
<DaSkreech> in /boot
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> exist
<waltercool> vmlinuz...
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> try a grub-install
<waltercool> but in livecd :S
<waltercool> that can be assassin
<DaSkreech> waltercool: follow the steps in the first link
<waltercool> ok...
<DaSkreech> waltercool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<DaSkreech> that section
<DaSkreech> waltercool: as I understand it Kubuntu is the only thing on the computer?
<sfire> oh man... someone needed that earlier
<sfire> the only way I could tell them to fix it was a re-install :(
* sfire bookmarks
<waltercool> DaSkreech: ah?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: yes... for now
<DaSkreech> waltercool: what other operating systems are there ... ah ok
<waltercool> DaSkreech: I want have Sabayon and kubuntu
<oldwest> where can you find which version linux you're running fiesty etc?
<oldwest> run a konsole command?
<waltercool> ii will try... DaSkreech
<waltercool> thanks...
<DaSkreech> oldwest: lsb_release -a
<oldwest> daskreech - thx so much - couldn't remember
<DaSkreech> Sure
<sfire> DaSkreech is just hot tonight :p
* DaSkreech works out
<oldwest> yea - looks like i'm running ubuntu 6.10 edgy - thx again
<oldwest> need get the new fiesty - u like it?
<jarn> When I try to run a game in Xnest I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/560727
<DaSkreech> oldwest: Yeah. though if you like edgy stick with it a while
<oldwest> yea its ok - but have another drive - i want to use the bleeding edge stuff - adventuresome  :o)
<DaSkreech> gutsy :)
<sivaji> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<waltercool> hey... works xD in part
<DaSkreech> waltercool: how well?
<waltercool> The problem wasn't grub xDDD
<waltercool> was the boot disk xD
<DaSkreech> :-)
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Kubuntu have a lot of games xDDD?
<waltercool> like another distros?
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<waltercool> mmm
<waltercool> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DaSkreech> waltercool: press alt+space -> type adept -> press enter
<RawSewage> can you burn the CD image of Kubuntu to a DVD. if so, how
<waltercool> what is katapult?
<RawSewage> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<waltercool> !ic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> waltercool: alt+space -> adept -> enter and tell me when it's open
<waltercool> yeah... ic... thanks ;)
<DaSkreech> waltercool: it's open?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: yes... im updating now :) xD
<waltercool> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> waltercool: under the adept menu go to manage repositores
<sfire> DaSkreech: that alt+space is totally awesome... another cool trick :)
<jarn> When I create an Xnest it is using Mesa and, hence, no direct rendering is present - is there any way to fix this?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Mmm... ic, is too dangerous cancel a update?
<DaSkreech> sfire: alt+space -> spell<space>fire -> giggle like a girl
<DaSkreech> waltercool: oh no poke me when the update is done :)
<waltercool> ok ;)
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Another thing... how can i enable root?
<waltercool> without sudo su?
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaSkreech> waltercool: you can just sudo anything that you need to do though
<DaSkreech> and it stops you being root all the time
<waltercool> DaSkreech: I dont want get all in home folder xD
<DaSkreech> waltercool: all?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Apps are installed in home folder with sudo su, right?
<DaSkreech> waltercool: umm
<DaSkreech> waltercool: not really
<waltercool> or only conf. files?
<DaSkreech> only .conf files
<waltercool> and .folders  xD
<waltercool> DaSkreech: A last question xD... how can i resize a additional panel?
<waltercool> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waltercool> cool
<DaSkreech> waltercool: i don't see why not right click and configure it
<waltercool> but only configure me the principal panel
<intelikey> question how do you get konqueror to sage the pictures in a web page ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: poke
<intelikey> save
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?     poke ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can you view images from the CLI?
<intelikey> yeah.  that's not the point.
<intelikey> how can i get konq to save the images with the page ?
<intelikey> or will i have to use something more powerful... like wget ?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Kde can work without gnome libs?
<DaSkreech> waltercool: very well
<waltercool> DaSkreech: And why comes with a lot of gnome libs installed?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: tools -> archive web page
<DaSkreech> waltercool: it comes with none as far as I know
<RawSewage> that doesnt always work
<waltercool> gconf...?
<RawSewage> ARchive web page doesnt seem to like css or something
<sivaji> i have kubuntu and xp on my pc , i am going to reinstall xp will it affect linux (grub loader ) i have grub loader in a separate partitons
<intelikey> well thanks   it worked for what i wanted it for.
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> sivaji:
<waltercool> !grub xD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub xd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waltercool> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> waltercool: well done padawan
<DaSkreech> have a cookie
<waltercool> hahahah xD Lol
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<sivaji> waltercool http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd_plus_distros/sgd_gparted_system_rescue_001.iso ple take look at this if have this in a cd can i recover kubuntu
<solid_liq> anyone know why, when I try to print in feisty, cups gives me the error: request entity too large?
<waltercool> OMG... adepts is uninstalling me kde xO
<sivaji> waltercool :
<waltercool> sivaji: yes?
<waltercool> o... sorry
<waltercool> but u dont have livecd?
<sivaji> waltercool  : .docx  is a extension of openoffice or msoffice
<sivaji> !.docx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waltercool> i cant see now xD... i havent konqueror
<DaSkreech> sivaji: do you have a kubuntu cd ?
<sivaji> no
<sivaji> DaSkreech no
<sivaji> DaSkreech y u r asking this
<DaSkreech> sivaji: do you have any live cds ?
<DaSkreech> sivaji: you are trying to recover Linux after installing Windows?
<sivaji> DaSkreech no i can get it from my friends
<DaSkreech> !grub | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> sivaji: read the first link
<sivaji> DaSkreech ya i saw that but my probelms is ram
<DaSkreech> sivaji: how much ram do you have ?
<waltercool> DaSkreech: Exist a package with kubuntu default?? xD
<sivaji> my system rarely runs kubuntu from livecd
<sivaji> 256mc
<DaSkreech> waltercool: kubuntu-desktop
<sivaji> 256md
<waltercool> cool xD
<sivaji> DaSkreech 256mb
<DaSkreech> sivaji: there should be a section on that page on how to fix it from the alternate CD
<DaSkreech> you need almost no ram for that
<sivaji> DaSkreech  my system rarely runs kubuntu from livecd  i struggled a lot to install kubuntu
<sivaji> from livecd
<DaSkreech> sivaji: use the alternate cd
<DaSkreech> it's not a live CD you should have no problems
<sivaji> DaSkreech ok
<DaSkreech> sivaji: or if you like you can kill X on the LIve Cd and it shoudl be much better
<intelikey> sivaji 256m ram is no reason for a live cd to fail.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: but it's not impossible
<sivaji> intelikey then what else
<intelikey> DaSkreech highly unlikely.
<kravenz> Hi Leute
<sivaji> intelikey i tried to install 32bit os in 64bit pc i think may be because of that right ..
<intelikey> no.
<sivaji> DaSkreech u said some thing about alternate CD what is that i dont find there
<kraut> moin
<sivaji> intelikey .docx is a extension for open office file or msoffice file
<DaSkreech> msoffice
<sivaji> DaSkreech cant we open .docx in openoffice easily like other files
<DaSkreech> sivaji: depends on which version and no it's not assured
<intelikey> M$
<sivaji> DaSkreech ok
<DaSkreech> The .docx spec is very vague and does many things that can only be interpreted "correctly" by microsoft
<DaSkreech> But there is a good chance that the newere versions of OO.o will handle it well
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can you boot the desktop cd headless?
<sivaji> DaSkreech intelikey http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/
<sivaji> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<intelikey> sivaji URL is for what cause ?   you asked me "<sivaji> intelikey .docx is a extension for open office file or msoffice file" to which i answered "<intelikey> M$"   so what's the URL for ?
<DaSkreech> sivaji: nice
<DaSkreech> intelikey: he asked if he could open it in openoffice
<DaSkreech> intelikey: did you answer my query ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes it can boot.  may hang a process "startx" to be exact. but the system should boot.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: oh right. not that one the how do you view images on the CLI
<intelikey> svgalibs   and viewimage  or links2 -g
<intelikey> can do it with other means   fbcon  for example
<intelikey> well i'm out.
<anthony_> Hi, how do I install ati drivers on kubuntu?
<emonkey-f> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sysman> ooo
<darwin81> If I install Kubuntu can I move my Firefox history and bookmarks to Konquerer?
<TyphoidHippo> Hey, namol - are you actually in here?
<anthony_> 10x
<sivaji> !bean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darwin81> If I install Kubuntu can I move my Firefox history and bookmarks to Konquerer?
<sivaji> darwin81 nice question
<DaSkreech> darwin81: Maybe :)
<nko> hi
* DaSkreech waves
<nko> i ahve a general "ubuntu" question...
<DaSkreech> Shoot
<sivaji> darwin81 find the dir where u r history and book marks are stored
<nko> how can i add a new service at boot?
<sivaji> !ask | nko
<ubotu> nko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> darwin81: you know you can still use firefox right ?
<darwin81> yea
<DaSkreech> nko: there is a service manager in System settings -> advanced
<nko> is for a 6.10 server without serverX...
<darwin81> But I like native apps better
<DaSkreech> darwin81: I don't know of a way to import the history
<SniZ> hi, can i install kubuntu via netboot?
<DaSkreech> darwin81: there is probably a tool though
<etnt> when I unplug the power to my laptop, the screen dampens, anyone knows if that can be fixed ?
<nko> i must add a command at the boot of the system...not at my login
<SniZ> hey
<SniZ> somebody help me?
<sivaji> nko /etc/init.d i think u need to add here
<DaSkreech> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DaSkreech> etnt: some new laptops do that in hardware but you can check power config
<DaSkreech> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> i think i have found the best 64bit os
<eagles0513875> lo,
<eagles0513875> l
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> ah patience is the keyword for today
<sivaji> Jucato : hi dude my system never detect dvd disk
<eagles0513875> Jucato: u trying to boot from a network to a machine that doesnt have a hard drive
<sivaji> Jucato but it works fine in windows
<Jucato> eagles0513875: no. I was trying to answer SniZ's question. but he/she/it left just as I triggered the bot
<sivaji> i installed many plugins to support dvd
<eagles0513875> lol
<mardi> hi all, there was an update yesterday (day before?) to a new kernel. Today kubuntu feisty is hanging at shut down. upon reset i get "stuff wasn't unmounted cleanly". Then a whole heap of inode and block issues. is this related to the new kernel?
<sivaji> still it doesnt works
<eagles0513875> that is the same for me it hangs on shutdown
<Jucato> sivaji: um.. sorry, no idea..
<sivaji> Jucato ok
<eagles0513875> how does one envoke a drive check
<Young_Druid> hi, has anybody installed vpn connection with static ip?
<eagles0513875> mardi: i think u have to run fsck
<eagles0513875> but its best done during start up
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can invoke fsck to run at start up after rebooting my machine
<mardi> eagles0513875: i'm getting i_node and block erros during boot fsck
<eagles0513875> ur running the 32bit version
<mardi> eagles0513875: yes, with a sata HDD
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> im not getting those errors and im on the 64bit version
<eagles0513875> only just the hanging at shutdown
<eagles0513875> how old is hte hadd
<eagles0513875> *hdd
<mardi> old...
<eagles0513875> bout how many yrs
<mardi> probably more than 3 or 4
<eagles0513875> i hate to break it to ya
<eagles0513875> but ur drive could be goign bad if ur getting those block errors on startup
<sivaji> i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<eagles0513875> regardless of thsoe block errors can u at least get to the desktop
<DaSkreech> !fsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sivaji>  i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: mardi has tried that but still during boot up he is getting those block errors
<mardi> eagles0513875: yeh, we can get to the desktop, and we've "fixed" the inode using fsck in puppy linux, and the next boot goes well.. until it's rebooted, then the cycle repeats: hangs, restet, then b0rk
<eagles0513875> honestly i would backup any data and replace the drive
<mardi> eagles0513875: wanna buy me a new one? :p
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i dont have any money or job :\
<mardi> me either!
<mardi> oi
<mattsqz> me either
<eagles0513875> u running a duel boot by any chance
<mattsqz> till july
<mardi> eagles0513875: yes, triboot with MS and pc-bsd, all on the same 200gig HDD
<eagles0513875> u dont have windows on there lol
<eagles0513875> lol forget winblows
<eagles0513875> on pcbsd which im assuming is linux do u get the same errors
<mardi> have yet to try pcbsd. it's based off bsd, which isn't linux
<mattsqz> what about darwin
<mattsqz> apple's bsd that osx sits on top of
<jbruckman> >.< i'm so frustrated with feisty right now. First my wireless doesn't work. I fix that. The Nvidia doesn't work, I try fixing that and break everything, 1000 times over. Finally I get back to where I think everything is at least ok, and I'm having problems with firefox, and a few other programs.
<jbruckman> i'm 90% sure once it's not 2:30 in the morning, I'm downgrading back to edgy
<mattsqz> feisty is working wonderfully for me
<jbruckman> congratz, it's been nothing but a bi*** to me.
<mattsqz> nvidia, firefox, beryl..
<mattsqz> wireless workin fine too
* jbruckman salutes you
<crimsun> I really have no idea why people insist on upgrading if things are working
<mattsqz> now that i got the issues with the wired sorted out, that is
<crimsun> the adage "don't fix what's not broken" is an adage for a reason...
<jbruckman> crimsun, i honestly don't know why i bothered.
<crimsun> we clearly support each desktop release for at least 18 months
<mattsqz> the idea that an upgrade is meant to fix something is an idea that came from microsoft
<TyphoidHippo> Does anybody know if it's possible to make Synergy server run on an actual server (that doesn't run X)?
<crimsun> it's not like things are going to go batcrack insane if you don't run the most current stable release
<Jucato> crimsun: um... because 1) they might need/want something from an updated version, 2) they don't really expect that what was working would not be working after an upgrade... you'd be expecting the opposite, right?
<mattsqz> it should not have been released if there is stuff to fix, upgrades add new features
<jbruckman> i expect people to NOT break things.
<crimsun> Jucato: feature creep is dangerous.  Drooling over new features is even more dangerous.
<jbruckman> but then of course, in an open community especially, you just have to realize it's going to happen.
<Jucato> crimsun: that doesn't really answer the expectation that upgrades should not break stuff...
<eagles0513875> i have nto encountered many bugs in the 64 bit version of feisty
<sivaji>  i got combo drive which can read and write cd but it cant read (detect ) dvd disk ,but the same dvd disk and drive works fine in xp
<mardi> thanks for the help.
<crimsun> Jucato: that's because there is no guarantee that upgrades will not hose something
<eagles0513875> no problem mardi that is what we r here for
<Jucato> it's far more dangerous to accept that "upgrades *will* break working stuff" is the norm, though...
<eagles0513875> seems like more development has gone into the 64bit version unless im wrong
<crimsun> Jucato: there is no SLA saying it or its opposite.
<eagles0513875> u got to break somethign to fix it lol
<Jucato> SLA?
<crimsun> acronymfinder :)
<Jucato> fine fine... :/
<jbruckman> lol, sorry to start an argument gents. I was just venting.
<jbruckman> :-p
<eagles0513875> lol
<DaSkreech> Gnight
<eagles0513875> night DaSkreech
<Jucato> software license agreement?
<eagles0513875> has anyone else use the 64 bit version of feisty
<tazz> Hey, whats up with shipit only allowing just 3 cds insted of the normal 10?
<crimsun> Jucato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service_Level_Agreement
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/
<jbruckman> guys i'm stumped and need some help
<TyphoidHippo> What's the command that you can run that will output in your terminal the details of anything you plug into your USB port?  I think I just overcomplicated my question...
<jbruckman> i keep getting this error when file browsing...
<jbruckman> "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system."
<Jucato> crimsun: I'm talking about a seemingly prevalent mentality, not any formal guarantee set in writing. While I do know that upgrades *can* break things at times, there seems to be a pattern of using that as an excuse whenever something breaks in an upgrade...
<jbruckman> how do i fix it?
<crimsun> Jucato: it's not an excuse, it's a syndrome
<Jucato> TyphoidHippo: dmesg
<crimsun> Jucato: we obviously don't handle downgrades, which are also upgrades of a different nature
<jbruckman> anyone?
<jbruckman> i don't really want to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a again, just to try to fix this...
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: I do
<TyphoidHippo> ahh
<TyphoidHippo> thanks Jucato
<eagles0513875> dw u regestered
<eagles0513875> jbruckman: u trying to access a ntfs partition
<dwidmann> where?
<eagles0513875> on here
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato !!! :)
<eagles0513875> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> well anyway, I'm in no position to talk about upgrades, since I don't have the technical knowledge sufficient to make an unbiased statement...
<jbruckman> eagles0513875: no. i'm trying to access my ext3 partition.
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<eagles0513875> jbruckman: u try fsck
<eagles0513875> !register | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: please see above
<TyphoidHippo> No, wait that's not it Jucato - I'll google it though, since I don't know how to word what I want to do very well.
<dwidmann> ah, that, yes
<eagles0513875> its free to register
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i tried to build KDE4 from SVN...no go...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hm...
<jbruckman> eagles0513875: trying now.
<eagles0513875> ok
<jbruckman> it's clean
<eagles0513875> run it at reboot
<Admiral_Chicago> cmake was not happy building kdelibs...oh well i'll try it in a bit
<Jucato> TyphoidHippo: what else are you looking for?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: what are you trying to fix exactly?
<jbruckman> the above error mesg.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: if you eve need help, #kde4-devel would be a nice place to ask. but if you could remember the errors that you got, maybe I could try and guess? :D
<jbruckman> "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system."
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: also, I guess you're following the instructions from techbase?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yes. techbase. i'm in that channel...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll pastebin my last lof.
<Admiral_Chicago> log*
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: you get this on boot?
<jbruckman> i get this when i try to browse my '/' folder.
<jbruckman> or any other folder under it
<jbruckman> and i can't even look at the other disks.
<sivaji> how to mount dvd driver manually
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try a live CD and chown
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: did u get my pm
<Admiral_Chicago> wait...no thats not the command..
<dwidmann> yes
<jbruckman> :|
<jbruckman> chmod.
<Admiral_Chicago> change permissions. yes that one
<TyphoidHippo> I found it, Jucato.  It was tail
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: this is what happens when you take back the Unix book you were letting me read
<jbruckman> *insert swear words here* i should have to.
<TyphoidHippo> sudo tail -fn0 /var/log/messages  was the whole command
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: GAH. i want to kill something right now.
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: lol
<TyphoidHippo> It prints out the details of what you plug in in real time
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: glad i did, otherwise you might of left it at school. :-p
<Jucato> TyphoidHippo: actually, yes and no. tail only outputs the last part of a file.
<TyphoidHippo> hmmm...
<Jucato> TyphoidHippo: the important stuff there is which log file you are trying to output
<TyphoidHippo> oh
<TyphoidHippo> I get it
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe.
<jbruckman> sigh.
<TyphoidHippo> it prints out the end of the log file in real time, as the log is updated
<TyphoidHippo> that's pretty cool
<TyphoidHippo> Alright, well I totally saw this coming - but running synergy server on a server that doesn't run x doesn't work....
<cewanf> Morning, has anyone here tried kcpuload on a dual core processor?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: error log: http://pastebin.ca/560911 retrieve it from /home/kde-devel/kde/build/KDE/kdelibs/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log
<jbruckman> going to reboot. see if it fixes some things...
<jbruckman> *sigh* MRAWR!
<Admiral_Chicago> that guy was too angry...just kidding
<Admiral_Chicago> i've known him for...6 years now...
<sivaji> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: there are lots of errors in there, is it the last one?
<mattsqz_> fscking dsl
<anthony_> Hi, we are trying to install Kubuntu on a fujitsu siemens amilio pi1536, and after we choose START & INSTALL.. after a while it ends up with a blinking cursor at the top left of the screen.. any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: thats the full log....
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, but it actually mixes all the errors from all other cmake runs :/
<Admiral_Chicago> everything seemes to work fine (no errors)
<Admiral_Chicago> built all the way afaik
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: here's a tip. if something from KDE svn doesn't build, try svn up after a few hours and try again
<Admiral_Chicago> i tried that earlier too
<Admiral_Chicago> waited a few hours
<Jucato> :/
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: richard said it's probably related to it being Monday...
<Jucato> ah it's monday? lol I lost track of days :/
<Admiral_Chicago> when he told me it was...its now tuesday
<cewanf> I am using KCpuLoad on a dual core system, but I only see one CPU graph in system tray. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<andri> hellooo
<andri> anybvody here in this room?
<Admiral_Chicago> i am
* emonkey-f too
* Admiral_Chicago goes to bed though
<andri> elllooo
<toma> hi, vmware-player-kernel-modules_2.6.20.15.14_i386 does not contain the modules, is there a workaround?
<mattsqz_> brb
<mattsqz> ah thats better
<mattsqz> gotta have splitfire with my epic
<anthony_> is there any install problems for kubuntu with fujitsu siemens amilo ?
<mattsqz> whats an amilo
<mattsqz> a laptop?
<anthony_> yes
<anthony_> has an ATI X1400 graphic card..
<mattsqz> well step one..find out all about the hardware in it
<anthony_> the live cd isnt loading..
<mattsqz> what model is it
<raf> to
<anthony_> AMILO PI 1536
<mattsqz> 1536..k..
<anthony_> After we choose start & install, some things are loaded up... then a blank screen with a blinking cursor at the top left appears..
<mattsqz> it doesnt look like there's any unusual hardware in it
<anthony_> interestingly.. if we disable and enable the wireless through a switch on the laptop. a message displaying such action is shown .. hence something is working..
<mattsqz> have you tried starting the disc in vga mode
<anthony_> message saying.. "Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:"..
<anthony_> we tried in VGA Safe Mode with the same result..
<mattsqz> that could easily be osd stuff in the laptop's hardware
<mattsqz> it could be any number of things
<anthony_> then if we press the SWITCH OFF button of the laptop.. the KUBUNTU SPLASH SCREEN COMES.. and it switches off normally
<anthony_> it seems the XSERVER is failing to load..
<sercik> Hi! i'm trying to mount with nfs and i receive this error: mount: 10.0.0.1:/mnt/disco/shared failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<sercik> someone can help me?
<mattsqz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<mattsqz> check that out
<mattsqz> anthony
<anthony_> okay
<mattsqz> looks like you have to use the alternate install cd and install in text mode
<llutz> sercik: reason is written there, check permissions and /etc/exports on server
<anthony_> okay 10x
<sercik> llutz: i have created /etc/exports
<sercik> ad then i have give exportfs command
<masterloki> :>
<sercik> probably i'm wrong with syntax...
<masterloki> @_@
<sercik> this is my /etc/exports:
<sercik> /mnt/disco/shared sercik-desktop(rw)
<sercik> /mnt/disco/mldonkey sercik-desktop(rw)
<sercik> #
<sercik> sercik-desktop  il client
<sercik> sercik-desktop is the client
<zulu> .
<Kite_DH> kubuntu, hooray!
<G3NESIS> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<grul> is there any easy way to restore all default apache config files?
<balaji> hi friends
<grul> i seem to have messed it up a bit
* mattsqz wonders if changing timer frequency to 1000 in his kernel will kill anything
<balaji> is there a way of creating an iso image of a CD in linux
<frojnd> hello there! How can I type in one line that I wanna update and upgrade and dist upgrade and also allways that it asks if I really wanna do that, answer with yes, allways yes ?
<llutz> balaji: a normal data-cd? cat /dev/cdrom >file.iso
<renatos> hi to all!!! By mistake a deleted a directory in a VFAT file system in my hardisk... how can i recover this disaster!?!??!?! please help me :-///
<balaji> its a windows OS cd
<llutz> balaji: should work
<balaji> thanks
<llutz> frojnd: sudo aptitude -y update && sudo aptitude -y dist-upgrade
<frojnd> how can I go with VLC forward for like 10sec or smth like that with keyboard ?
<frojnd> llutz: tnx
<renatos> By mistake a deleted a directory in a VFAT file system in my hardisk... how can i recover this disaster!?!??!?! please help me :-///
<sercik_> how can i kill sercik ghost?
<sercik_> i'm sercik but i can't connect with that name
<Jucato> sercik_: is sercik registered?
<sercik_> sure!
<Jucato> ah there :)
* Jucato goes now
<sercik> done!
<sercik> Jucato: can you help me?
<sercik> i have a problem with exportfs command
<sercik> also if i launch it with -v i can't see output
<sercik> it seems that doesn't export my shares and so i can't mount on client
<llutz> sercik: exportfs -a
<sercik> thank you llutz
<sercik> the output tells about sync is better that i add sync option??
<llutz> sercik: i prefer it
<sercik> No options for /mnt/disco/shared 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0: suggest 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0(sync) to avoid warning
<sercik> do you explain me this line?
<llutz> sercik: as long as you don't use "sync" you'll get a warning.
<sercik> and then No host name given with /mnt/disco/shared (rw,sync), suggest *(rw,sync) to avoid warning
<sercik> i have added sync on exports file
<sercik> this is a tipical line: /mnt/disco/shared 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 (rw,sync)
<llutz> sercik: add a host/net
<sercik> could you wite me the correct syntax?
<llutz> sercik: how about reading the manual? :)     /mnt/disco/shared 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 *(rw,sync)
<sercik> llutz: sorry!
<sercik> i have read two guides
<sercik> but the differences is * ?
<llutz> sercik: without space, sry   /mnt/disco/shared 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0(rw,sync)
<sercik> ah! ok now
<llutz> sercik:or   /mnt/disco/shared 10.0.0.0/24(rw,sync)
<llutz> sercik:or   /mnt/disco/shared 10.*(rw,sync)
<sercik> infact i didn't understand why the output sugests the options i have already added
<sercik> the space is incorrect
<sercik> is there a grphical tool like smb4k for nfs browsing
<ssuuddoo> hi, could anyone tell me if there is a way to run a swf file with a borderless player?
<ssuuddoo> i dunno
<sercik> mplayer is borderless
<sercik> do you mean in browser page?
<ssuuddoo> no
<ssuuddoo> will try mplayer
<ssuuddoo> my intention is:
<ssuuddoo> ...will explain
<ssuuddoo> some programs have a nice notifiers
<ssuuddoo> for example incredimail for email notification
<ssuuddoo> they are in the swf format
<ssuuddoo> (for example a 3D envelope spins around the systray several times)
<ssuuddoo> I had the idea that normal email notifier that could run a command could run a swf-player that would play selected swf file without a window
<ardchoille> ssuuddoo: kbiff can do that
<ssuuddoo> just the swf with full transparency
<ardchoille> ssuuddoo: superkaramba can do email notification and gkrellm can too
<ssuuddoo> and korn can do it also, but I dunno, which swf-player to use
<ssuuddoo> wait, will try the mplayer
<ssuuddoo> can you make a superkaramba script that runs a swf file on the desktop?
<ssuuddoo> anyway - can superkaramba work with SWF files?
<rowenthedark> Couple of questions: How do i make my home folder appear on my desktop? And what is the default file manager?
<Jucato> Default Filemanager = Konqueror
<rowenthedark> jucato: how can i change it to dolphin?
<Jucato> link to home: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to location - type in "home:/"
<Jucato> rowenthedark: you wouldn't want to use Dolphin on KDE 3.5 just yet...
<anthony_> mattsqz: we installed the alternate cd but when we come to doing sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  it tells us "Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx"
<rowenthedark> jucato: why not?
<Jucato> rowenthedark: the version of Dolphin on KDE 3 has not been updated nor will it be updated. it's not even close to what Dolphin really has right now in KDE 4, both in features and stability
<rowenthedark> jucato: okay. thanks for that info.
<Jucato> so unless you really want to use a gimped version of Dolphin, you can go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> inode -> directory and change it there
<rowenthedark> jucato: I installed KDE 4 but seem to have lost it somewhere. IE not in session menu. Any idea where it is and how to start it?
<rowenthedark> Sorry for so many questions btw.
<pag> rowenthedark, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php here are the instructions on how can you get it to your session menu :)
<Jucato> rowenthedark: how did you install KDE 4? kubuntu.org packages? if yes, check the announcement page for that
<rowenthedark> pag and jucato thank you.
<rowenthedark> I think thats everything. Thanks again.
<rowenthedark> Wait one more question: How can I keep gnome stuff from showing up in my kde menu?
<RawSewage> what version of GNOME is in Ubuntu
<RawSewage> 7.04
<rowenthedark> 2.18command line.1 i think
<Jucato> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubotu> gnome-desktop-environment: The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Jucato> jer...
<Jucato> hm..
<ardchoille> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<RawSewage> ty
<Jucato> that should be 2.16 afaik...
<ardchoille> I think it is 2.16
<Jucato> actually. 2.18
<rowenthedark> i thought it was 2.18.1
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<crdlb> !info epiphany-browser
<ubotu> epiphany-browser: Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3130 kB, installed size 13280 kB
<Jucato> at least it should be...
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah, 2.18.1
<rowenthedark> :)
<RawSewage> is it easy to upgrade to 2.18
<Jucato> since Ubuntu syncs w/ GNOME releases
<Jucato> what do you mean?
<ardchoille> Jucato: bot info not reliable?
<RawSewage> Feisty cant have 2.18
<RawSewage> it just came out 2 weeks ago
<ardchoille> !info nautilus feisty
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 645 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<ardchoille> Looks like the bot info isn't reliable
<crdlb> RawSewage, it does
<crdlb> and 2.18 came out in march iirc
<RawSewage> 2.18.2 / 30 May 2007
<rowenthedark> Is there a menu editor in kde and if so where would i find it?
<RawSewage> crdlb, oh ok.  thats .2
<crdlb> RawSewage, that's 2.18.2
<RawSewage> I see
<ardchoille> rowenthedark: right click on the menu icon
<rowenthedark> ardchoille thanks
<linux_> Hi there.
<ardchoille> rowenthedark: Or you can alt+f2 and type in  kmenuedit
<linux_> I have never had 3D support on linux on any distros
<Jucato> "Best of the open source world: Ubuntu 7.04 supports the Linux 2.6.20 kernel, the recent GNOME 2.18 desktop environment, and thousands of additional applications."
<linux_> can anyone help me get 3D
<Jucato> RawSewage:  ^^^
<Jucato> too bad he left
<linux_> The graphics card can support it.
<linux_> just i never had help to enable it
<Jucato> what video card?
<rowenthedark> Why is it 3d graphics work out of the box on intel 9xx series cards but not on ati/nvidia without a lot of work.
<linux_> its ati
<dwidmann> rowenthedark: intel cards have open drivers
<linux_> 9700 i think
<Jucato> rowenthedark: because intel has opened their drivers
<llutz> rowenthedark: at/nvidia are closed drivers
<Jucato> !ati | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivaji2009> linux_ lspci
<linux_> i installed the ati opengl support thing on the new kubuntu
<linux_> off the installer
<rowenthedark> Ahhhh. That explains why my desktop was a pain to set up. Has ati card.
<crdlb> linux_, on feisty, there's builtin 3d support for the 9700
<rowenthedark> :(
<crdlb> enough for beryl, etc. at least
<linux_> bulitin?
<crdlb> yes
<linux_> whats that mean
<crdlb> it's not as fast as the ati proprietary driver, but it runs beryl better and it's far more stable
<Jucato> rowenthedark: the fact that ATI is rumored to have not so nice Linux drivers also adds to that difficulty
<crdlb> linux_, you don't have to do anything to enable it
<crdlb> it's works out of the box
<rowenthedark> jucato: yes.
<linux_> miene dont
<linux_> mine done*
<crdlb> linux_, you want 3d for games?
<rowenthedark> If I edit my k-menu will it affect my gnome menu?
<crdlb> or for beryl?
<linux_> eberyl
<Jucato> rowenthedark: no
<linux_> beryl
<crdlb> linux_, run: lspci|grep VGA
<linux_> i installed beryl before
<faidillinger> beryl still exists ????
<rowenthedark> jucato: Thanks.
<linux_> it didnt qwork
<rowenthedark> Beryl will always exist. :)
<Jucato> er... not as "beryl" per se
<faidillinger> hmmmm i think it was back again with compiz
<crdlb> faidillinger, that hasn't had a release yet
<Jucato> well not exactly "merged" perfectly
<crdlb> if you want it you have to pull it from git
<faidillinger> crdlb: hmmm k
<linux_> ooops
<linux_> 9600
<linux_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<Jucato> compiz and beryl have re-joined, but beryl is a sort of "compiz-extras" part of the compiz project
<crdlb> linux_, close enough
<crdlb> linux_, run: glxinfo|grep direct
<faidillinger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm you know what everybody: i feel like jerking off
<Jucato> !language | faidillinger
<ubotu> faidillinger: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faidillinger> lol
<linux_> direct rendering: no
<crdlb> linux_, glxinfo|grep client
<crdlb> linux_, does it say SGI or ATI?
<RawSewage_> Im installing Ubuntu on my other HD
<RawSewage_> I have Kubuntu on my main
<linux_> client glx vendor string: ATI
<linux_> client glx version string: 1.3
<linux_> client glx extensions:
<crdlb> linux_, sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<sivaji2009> RawSewage_ so
<linux_> ok
<linux_> did some stuff
<crdlb> linux_, now try: glxinfo|grep direct
<crdlb> again
<linux_> DIrect rendering: yes
<RawSewage_> so Im on the Live CD now, and Ubuntu wants to know if I want to import my account from Kubuntu.  What will get imported?
<crdlb> linux_, now beryl will work
<linux_> i'll try now
<sivaji2009> RawSewage_ rephrase u r sentence
<RawSewage_>  When I install Ubuntu and import a Kubuntu account, what is getting imported?  Im on the live CD now
<RawSewage_> I wonder why GNOME takes up screen space with 2 bars, one at top and one at bottom
<sercik> llutz: i'm able to see but i can't write on my nfs shared directory... i have used rw in file /etc/exports... if you can't help me don't worry
<missmolotov> hello i was wondering if someone could give me a little lshw help please?
<sercik> lshw?
<llutz> sercik: check file permissions
<sercik> but i'm root!
<sercik> i use sudo to mount nfs
<Jucato> sercik: it's a command. like lspci
<llutz> sercik: your user needs write-right to the nfs-share
<RawSewage_> Does anyone know the answer
<RawSewage_> Im sitting here at the Install window
<sercik> ah!
<sercik> now i try to write eith sudo to see if works
<Jucato> RawSewage_: the people in #ubuntu might know that better
<llutz> sercik: otherwise you have to map the users
<RawSewage_> Jucato; Im asking there, but theyre useless
<RawSewage_> that channel tried to ban me just because my name is RawSewage
<RawSewage_> and all I ever did there was help people
<RawSewage_> wait someone replied
<missmolotov> i just wondered if anyone knew what ehz meant?  i have 2 p4 machines, when i lshw one of them, in the cpu bit, it tells me the size is 2GHz, on the other PC the one that keeps crashing, it tells me the size is 18EHz
<missmolotov> i was wondering if it wasn't recognising the cpu properly or soemthing, as it's freezing about once every 20 mins
<sercik> i can't write on nfs share also if i'm root
<linux_> do i have to reboot to test beryl?
<missmolotov> and all i'm doing is editing html
<crdlb> linux_, you shouldn't
<linux_> ok
<sercik> linux_: do beryl-manager
<linux_> i just tryed one ok kde's 3d games just to test, it didnt run
<sercik> if you have installed beryl-manager package and if not install it
<linux_> it said i had no 3d acceleration
<crdlb> missmolotov, Exahertz?
<sercik> go glxinfo | grep direct in konsole
<crdlb> linux_, run: beryl-manager
<crdlb> oh heh
<sercik> hi crdlb: can you help me with nfs?
<missmolotov> crdlb: that's kind of what i was guessing, but i don't really know what that means, or what the implcaition of that is
<crdlb> sercik, nope :(
<crdlb> missmolotov, you shouldn't overclock it so much? :D
<linux_> i think beryl has crashed
<missmolotov> it's not over clocked :/
<sercik> someone? is pratic with nfs?
<missmolotov> it's just a dell work machines i've tried to get kubuntu on!
<linux_> cause i lost the task bars on top of all the windows
<linux_> the windows cant move
<crdlb> linux_, can you alt+drag windows?
<linux_> yea :S
<linux_> lol
<crdlb> linux_, and the wobble?
<crdlb> they*
<sercik> linux if you a nvidia card you need to add an option to xorg.conf
<linux_> yea
<crdlb> linux_, right click on the jewel
<crdlb> and click "reload window decorator"
<linux_> ok
<Guilty_as_Sin> how do you enable restricted drivers (nvidia) in kubuntu?  I knew how on gnome..
<linux_> nothing happpened
<RawSewage_> Kubuntu doesnt have the REstricted Drivers thing yet
<Guilty_as_Sin> oic
<RawSewage_> I think it will in Gutsy
<dwidmann> Guilty_as_Sin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<crdlb> linux_, make sure you have the "emerald-themes" package installed
<sercik> linux_: do kwin --replace
<crdlb> sercik, ?
<crdlb> Guilty_as_Sin, you can use nvidia-glx-new if your card is FX series or newer
<Jucato> dwidmann: might want to install linux-restricted-modules-generic ias well
<Guilty_as_Sin> just add new to nividia-glx-???
<linux_> Kwin Fatal IO error client killed
<linux_> do u think cause beryl is still running?
<Guilty_as_Sin> or is it a different command all-to-gether?
<Jucato> linux_: you can't have 2 window managers (beryl and kwin) running at the same time
<Guilty_as_Sin> it is Fx series
<sercik> but with --replace yes
<linux_> :S
<sercik> linux_: do the command sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<crdlb> sercik, no
<sercik> this adds the correct line to your xorg.conf
<crdlb> he's not on nvidia
<linux_> im on ati
<sercik> then restart X
<linux_> Ok
<crdlb> linux_, don't
<sercik> crdlb: which is your problem?
<crdlb> what?
<sercik> linux_: doesn't have a nvidia card?
<crdlb> correct
<crdlb> he has a radeon 9600
<sercik> i have a nvidia card and that solution works for me
<crdlb> and he doesn't
<sercik> ah ut i have asked him for a nvidia
<Guilty_as_Sin> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo nvidia-xconfig   correct?
<crdlb> Guilty_as_Sin, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<linux_> shall i stop beryl and restart it?
<sercik> i don't know ati i will not speak anymore... sorry!
<crdlb> that covers all your bases
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks
<crdlb> linux_, sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<crdlb> make sure that's installed
<linux_> its downloading them
<linux_> woo!
<linux_> i have it back
<linux_> nice one dude
<linux_> Im gona log this convo for future use.
<linux_> crdlb: many thanks
<linux_> one thing i dont know beryl comands
<linux_> like to change screens
<malik__> what software shud i use if i need to convert real audio file into mp3 format?
<crdlb> linux_, try: ctrl+alt+mouse_drag :D
<RawSewage_> mplayer
<linux_> wow
<linux_> id thaught that would be jumpy
<linux_> lol
<RawSewage_> mplayer can convert ra to mp3
<linux_> crdlb: i just send the windows all back, how did i do that it was a mistake
<linux_> hehe
<malik__> RawSewage_: how do i do that with mplayer?
<RawSewage_> malik__: Im on the Live CD now, so I dont have the command handy
<crdlb> linux_, this is a good reference to all the plugins: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Plugins
<linux_> thanks :)
<linux_> you know some people
<RawSewage_> I can tell you in a little bit though
<linux_> minamze and have fire
<linux_> is that compiz
<linux_> and not beryl
<RawSewage_> malik__: actually, I convert ra to wav first, then convert it to ogg after Im done editing out the commercials
<malik__> RawSewage_:  thats oki but i cant see any options in mplayer to do that
<crdlb> linux_, that's beryl
<RawSewage_> I think its something like   mplayer -ao pcm:file blah blah
<RawSewage_> I cant remember offhand
<missmolotov> odder and odder if you do lshw and lshw -html they give different results
<linux_> ohh
<linux_> and thats a plugin?
<G3NESIS> Can someone please help me. I'm trying to enter super user mode using "su -p" but it says my password is wrong.
<Jucato> !sudo | G3NESIS
<ubotu> G3NESIS: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crdlb> linux_, it's part of the visual effects>animation
<crdlb> plugin
<crdlb> linux_, it's called the "burn" effect
<RawSewage_> malik__:  you use mplayer in the konsole
<RawSewage_> malik__: to convert
<RawSewage_> actually, I have it set to where I just double click an .ra file and it automatically convert it to wav
<malik__> RawSewage_: dont knoiw hot to do that, might try it laters then, thanx for trying anyways
<RawSewage_> ok
<rowenthedark> How do I change screen resolution?
<dwidmann> perhaps 'mencoder -oac mp3lame FILE' would work also
<Jucato> rowenthedark: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<m_tadeu> hi...can anyone please tell me where to find the hardware detection application?
<rowenthedark> jucato: no such entry.
<dwidmann> rowenthedark: do you have "kdeguidance" installed?
<Jucato> rowenthedark: what do you mean? K Menu -> System Settings (the application)
<Jucato> not the System menu in K Menu
<rowenthedark> jucato: then which system menu?
<Jucato> rowenthedark: not a menu. the "System Settings" app
<rowenthedark> jucato okay
<Jucato> It's just below Utilities, above Find Files & Folders
<rowenthedark> jucato found it, but no display option.
<Jucato> Monitor& Display is the name
<rowenthedark> It isn't there.
<bentob0x> what's the best software to view quicktime files?
<Jucato> rowenthedark: ok, check if you have "kde-guidance" installed
<rowenthedark> jucato: That could have been the problem.
<rowenthedark> jucato: If I change my resolution to 1024x768 on widescreen will it fill up the whole screen still?
<Jucato> um I guess so
<Jucato> don't really know. I don't have widescreen
<rowenthedark> jucato: Okay. Installed kde-guidance but still no monitor in settings.
<Jucato> rowenthedark: ok, press Alt+F2, type in "displayconfig"
<rowenthedark> Great
<rowenthedark> That did it,
<rowenthedark> jucato: Now all my drive icons are gone.
<rowenthedark> brb
<rowenthedark> jucato: thanks for the help. :)
<FSHero> Hello all; I have a problem...
<pvandewyngaerde> when booting i get error " apt not installed type apt-get install alt to get it"
<iarwain_> anyone know something about dvd::rip and subtitles? got a strange problem..
<FSHero> ... my computer does not automatically shut down; I have to manually press the power button.
<G3NESIS> Can someone help me please Help. How do I configure startup applications?
<FSHero> Is there any way to make my comp shut down without me having to press the power button? Atm, I see the black bar of Kubuntu fill, and my hard disk 'click' ominously, but no automatic shutdown occurs.
<Jucato> !autostart | G3NESIS
<ubotu> G3NESIS: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<G3NESIS> Thanks Jucato. I should just do commands when I ever need info.
<bentob0x> anybody knows how to run quicktime movies through your browser?
<FSHero> G3NESIS: I use Xfce too, as well as KDE. Will that autostart programs in Xfce?
<Jucato> FSHero: no. GNOME, KDE, and Xfce have different autostart mechanisms
<FSHero> Jucato: aha. nm
<Jucato> bentob0x: iirc, libxine-extracodecs will let you play those
<bentob0x> going to look for that, thx Jucato
<FSHero> Just quickly, how do you check, from the command line, whether you have a package installed?
<LinuxApe> ClamTk claims it doesn't have virus definitions and suggests using freshclam to get them, but when I click help->UpdateSignatures, it tells me my virus information is up-to-date.  Any fix?
<Medvebocs_> hi
<fab_> hallo
<ardchoille> Bot, this channel died real quick.
<ardchoille> *Boy
<FSHero> where has everybody gone? (lunch?)
<FSHero> A sort-of off-topic question, but: if Sun has released Java under the GPL, how come it isn't put on the K/X/Ubuntu CDs?
<Dragnslcr> It probably will be in the (somewhat) near future
<FSHero> Dragnslcr: cool!
<rowenthedark> Beryl and superkaramba won't run at the same time? or do they need to be loaded in a certain order?
<rowenthedark> Correction of previous question: Beryl has to load first then superkaramba. :)
<rowenthedark> Now how can I load beryl and superkaramba with all my widgets when kde starts?
<opticyclic> rowenthedark: you should be able to. I am set up that way, although I cant tell you exactly what I did :)
<opticyclic> have you set beryl as the default window manager?
<rowenthedark> opticyclic: No don't know how to set beryl as default window manager
<rowenthedark> opticyclic: Come to think of it preloading beryl would be a great help. Superkaramba I can load after that manually I guess.
<pawitp> I'm finding KVM extremely slow for some reason
<Young_Druid> hi, all. can anyone suggest why vpn connection is enabled only 0.9 minutes? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25228/
<mikkael> i need some help: when i boot my system i get "mounting local filesystems" -> "failed" .. where can i see what is going wrong ?
<DJServers> is there a command in konsole to format one of my harddisks ?
<DJServers> i need to do that
<DJServers> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikkael> DJServers: Try QTParted or GParted
<mikkael> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikkael> :)
<tazz> do we have a tool to configure ipaddress in kubuntu?
<DJServers> hi
<ardchoille> FSHero: For one thing, once a version of ubuntu is released, the repos don't get new software.. only security updates and bug fixes.
<DJServers> how can i format my harddisk? one of them?
<ardchoille> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DJServers> is there some cind of command for console?
<mikkael> didnt you read? mkfs
<DJServers> !find | mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<opticyclic> rowenthedark: can you right click on the Emerald and set the default manager from there? Is there an option in the session manager as you login? I'm not at my linux box at the mo so I cant give exact info
<DJServers> !info | mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> DJServers: that's not how to use it
<Jucato> !find mkfs
<DJServers> o lol :P
<ubotu> File mkfs found in gfs-tools, gfs2-tools, jfsutils, util-linux
* Jucato waits...
<DJServers> !Gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ardchoille> Probably util-linux
<Jucato> DJServers: mkfs is already installed anyway.
<Jucato> no, it's there by default afaik
<DJServers> o where can i find it?
<ardchoille> man mkfs
<Jucato> er.. type it in the command line :)
<ardchoille> It should already be installed
<Jucato> or do what ardchoille said to find out the specifics
<DJServers> o yeah
<DJServers> i typted in console man mkfs
<DJServers> can i format one of my harddisks with that?
<ardchoille> DJServers: And if you need to partition, there's fdisk.. but that's one of those things where a gui is kinda handy (qtparted)
<DJServers> but with what program can i format a hole harddisk?
<ardchoille> mkfs
<ardchoille> That builds a Linux file system
<DJServers> but how i dont get it :P
<ardchoille> You'll need to read the man page for the specific options
<ardchoille> I've never used mkfs, I always use qtparted to format partitions
<DJServers> not format partitions the hole disk
<tanaka> hi all
<ardchoille> DJServers: A disk is broken up into partitions, each partition has a file system. You don't mount devices, you mount file systems. If you want to format the entire disk, you just need to format the partitions on the disk or create new partitions
<DJServers> but how thats the thing i dont understand
<ardchoille> You'll need to read the man page for the specific options
<t0vig> has anyone played with source compiling all their packages?
<DJServers> i did that already but i dont under stand it
<DJServers> !format
<ardchoille> t0vig: Why would you want to do that? compiling everything would take days.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DJServers> !GParted
<t0vig> ardchoille: Because Gentoo runs almost 2x's faster on my slow PC
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<t0vig> ardchoille: I was thinking about hacking adept to do it
<opticyclic> Which channel is discussing UI improvements, graphics/colours etc?
<ardchoille> t0vig: I don't know, I gave up compiling when I discovered Ubuntu in 2004, lol
<Jucato> opticyclic: for what?
<opticyclic> suggestions for default Kubuntu wallpaper themes etc
<ardchoille> opticyclic: Have you tried http://www.kde-look.org  ?
<t0vig> ardchoille: obviously, it would have no *mass* appeal, it's just won of those "because it COULD be done" things ;-)
<opticyclic> I know how to change stuff, I just want the default changed :)
<tanaka> whats the correct way of installing the newest nvidia drivers from the nvidia site.I instlalled build-essentials and installed the driver,but it failed last time(i am using a freshly installed os /w 2.6.20-16 kernel)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ardchoille> opticyclic: Wnat some pneguins on ur desktop?
<Jucato> opticyclic: want? I don't think it will be easy to get defaults changed just because you *want* too :)
<BluesKaj> tanaka, how did it fail , the installation or implementation ?
<opticyclic> I want to suggest something and see what others think
<opticyclic> Dont you think the default KDM is too pale?
<Jucato> opticyclic: which part
<tanaka> BluesKaj: kde didn't load after reboot
<opticyclic> let me dig up a screenshot
<Jucato> opticyclic: #ubuntu-artwork
<Jucato> opticyclic: no need for a screenshot. just w/c part of the screen?
<Jucato> because the background is the same as the wallpaper, and so is the logo
<ardchoille> opticyclic: It has to be kinda "bland", otherwise you'd have to appeal to everyone and I don't think millions of wallpapers would fit in the kde release
<BluesKaj> ok tanaka , did you try the startx command at the prompt ?
<BluesKaj> or startkde
<tanaka> BluesKaj: startx worked just after the install(before restart)
<Jucato> tanaka: any reason you don't want to use the packaged nvidia drivers?
<opticyclic> OK here is an example of it being too pale http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/scaled/Kubuntu%207.10%20Alpha%201/3.gif
<BluesKaj> tanaka, so what is the pc doing in right now ?
<ardchoille> opticyclic: Ok, you know you can grab one of the gdm themes in /usr/share/gdm/themes and change the colours or images, right?
<rjune__> Is there a repository for "testing" packages?
<BluesKaj> err doing right now
<Jucato> opticyclic: I still can't see what is too pail
<Jucato> pale
<Jucato> rjune__: what do you mean by "testing"
<tanaka> Jucato: i think the latest 100.14.9 is still not packaged
<rjune__> Jucato: I mean a repository for stuff that is unstable, but should probably work
<Jucato> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ardchoille> rjune__: I think the closest thing would be backports
<tanaka> BluesKaj: I reinstalled the system
<BluesKaj> rjune__, search here : http://www.google.com/linux
<opticyclic> compare it to this screenshot http://amitshah.bizhat.com/images/kde-3.5alpha1.png
<opticyclic> it is much more of a bolder blue
<Jucato> rjune__: but Ubuntu doesn't have the stable/testing/unstable setup of Debian.
<DJServers> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DJServers> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> opticyclic: I believe you are not comparing the kdm theme. you are comparing wallpapers
<ardchoille> opticyclic: That's what I meant, you can easily make your own themes and wallpapers
<rjune__> I was hoping to find prebuilt packages of egroupware. I'm assuming that major revs don't get bumped during a release, ya?
<Jucato> rjune__: if they do get bumped, they either end up in -updates or most probably -backports.
<Jucato> but that's not an absolute
<zipper> damn
<opticyclic> I couldn't find a KDM theme screenshot, but the colours in those two are a comparison
<zipper> wine has become pretty nice
<opticyclic> I think Kubuntu needs a bolder default theme to impress new users
<Jucato> opticyclic: besides, that's not pale blue. that's purple. it was meant to be that way, not pale blue
<Jucato> you can argue all you want in #ubuntu-artwork if you want. good luck
<Jucato> (bluish purple)
<opticyclic> is there a kubuntu artwork?
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> I just use a pic of a painting done by my great uncle on the family farm, as wallpaper no need for penguins to remind me I'm using linux
<Jucato> would I have given you #ubuntu-artwork if there's a #kubuntu-artwork?
<opticyclic> :-[
<Jucato> (and I've given it twice...)
<rowenthedark> How does one change the mounted drive icons. IE why dont i have permision?
<Jucato> !irc | opticyclic
<ubotu> opticyclic: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<BluesKaj> all this gnasshing of teeth over the colour purple :)
<Jucato> opticyclic: there's a list of IRC channels ^^^
<rowenthedark> opticyclic: Thank you
<rjune__> Jucato: thanks.
<BluesKaj> the forgot to include #tovid
<Jucato> include it where?
<BluesKaj> in th freenode list
<Jucato> heh not my concern :P
<BluesKaj> I know
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> just tried safari for windows ... very plainjane , but very fast too
<ubunturos> konqueror might be faster ;)
<Jucato> except that it doesn't exist for windows, so the argument is moot :)
<BluesKaj> been trying to figure out a way to get wife off windows but since her fav Solitaire game isn't available in Linux i was wondeing if the exe file will run in wine without a windows parition ?
<pawitp> Alot of things run in wine without a windows partition
<agn0stic> BluesKaj: What solitaire game?  Like a really specific solitare game
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> hang on
<pawitp> I'd think using a windows partition is really opsolete
<ardchoille> pawitp: Including windows viruses, trojans, worms, etc.
<Jucato> pawitp: huh? wine never required a windows partition, ever.
<pawitp> Long ago it needed alot of win98 libs
<pawitp> and it's best run with a win98 partition
<pawitp> ardchoille: Why would you want to run those? Alot will fail though since holes in windows usually doesn't exists in wine
<BluesKaj> yeah, It's the Goodsol development CD with "Pretty Good Solitaire"
<ardchoille> pawitp: Wanna bet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<ardchoille> pawitp: Here's another :)  http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/index.php?p=146
<rowenthedark> Hello again. I would like to change my drive icons, but kde says i dont have permission. How would I go about this?
<BluesKaj> pawitp, since we still need to deal with foreign country documentation for me and the kids etc we need a scanning app that works properly and kooka doesn't have the adjustments to make good existing copies of those documents .
<BluesKaj> hence: the windows partiton , mainly for scanning
<BluesKaj> and our friend to the south (mr bush) i making it more difficult to cross the border
* pawitp want a copy of SomeFools
<pawitp> BluesKaj: I thought you're talking about windows partition for wine
<JuJuBee> I need some help recompiling squid.  I know what options I need, but never recompiled something to install.  I have always used precompiled binaries.
<sito> hellow?
<sito> a programa similar of spacemonger for linux?
<Tm_T> sito: how about telling us what this "spacemonger" does?
<ardchoille> sito: What does it do?
<Jucato> what is spacemonger? :)
<sito> mmm
<sito> http://www.sixty-five.cc/sm/v1x.php
<ardchoille> sito: There is a file manager that does that, but I can't remember the name. Perhaps: apt-cache search file manager
<sito> ok!!
<sito> kdirstat!!
<sito> this name is kdirstat :D
<Jucato> sito: actually, Konqueror already has that feature built-in
<Jucato> View menu -> View Mode -> File Size View
<ardchoille> There are others too, there are also 3d file managers.. one of them lays out the fs like a universe and you can "fly" through it :)
<Jucato> then there's even Filelight for fancier effects
<Jucato> !filelight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filelight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er.. sorry...
<Jucato> !info filelight
<ardchoille> Jucato: fileflight is the one I was thinking of
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Tm_T> Jucato: actually after installing filelight, Konqueror has tha viewmode too ;)
* Jucato could never comprehend the filesize view...
<Jucato> Tm_T: yes. but I discovered one peculiarity...
<Tm_T> yes?
<Jucato> but it's an advanced setup so it's not biggie
<rowenthedark> I am back I told the desktop configure to not display devices, yet my hard disk mounts are still visible why?
<Jucato> Tm_T: btw, it seems that my telco doesn't allow some internet services through gprs... like IRC :(
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: harddisk is not device in that sense I think
<Tm_T> Jucato: haha =)
<sito> ula
<Tm_T> Jucato: cut ports?
<Jucato> Tm_T: someone told me of SSH... but since I don't know how... I'm putting it off until the next time I need it :)
<rowenthedark> tm_t is there a way to make them go away besides unmounting them?
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I can do ssh account to my system, so you just log in and run irssi here
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: not showing icons at all?
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: or, look other options, dunno
* Tm_T doesn't have icons in desktop, never
<Jucato> rowenthedark: uncheck the Mounted Hard Disk Volume, click Apply, then uncheck the Show device icons.
<Jucato> that's all in the right-click Configure Desktop -> Behavior options -> Device Icons tab
<rowenthedark> jucato: still there.
<Jucato> Tm_T: quick question about that ssh.. does that mean I need to have my desktop up and running too?
<Jucato> Tm_T: so that I would have to SSH into my desktop to be able to IRC on my laptop?
<Tm_T> Jucato: err, well, you need ssh server running in server end
<Jucato> pft... :(
<Jucato> not an option then...
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, as said, I can add account in my pc
<Jucato> hehe thanks. but I'll try to find an alternative first. :)
<Jucato> when I'm desperate again... :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: but gprs is hell slow with ssh, you know, 1-10 second delay with typing etc
<rowenthedark> I guess i could unmount and remount maybe.
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: worth of trying
<Jucato> Tm_T: definitely faster than CGI IRC.. plus I would be able to connect here :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> true
<Jucato> and GPRS is better than no internet at all :)
<Jucato> but just you wait, once I get this wireless card fixed...
<Tm_T> definately
<Tm_T> Jucato: well, I was with gprs almost two months
<Tm_T> and wasn't first time it was my only connection
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: it isnt mounted by hal so unmount doesnt work.
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: use umount from shell
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: what is the syntax of it?
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: umount /device or /mountpoint
<Tm_T> rowenthedark: umount --help ;)
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: icons are still there
<Tm_T> fun
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: I know
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: Oh well.
<Tm_T> glad I don't need desktop icons <3
* Tm_T is so uncool unpop old fart
<BluesKaj> <--- old windows user ...I need 'em
<Jucato> Tm_T: maybe you'll be using "icons" once aseigo's plans for Plasma are fulfilled :)
* BluesKaj tries to decypher Jucato's statement :)
<rowenthedark> Tm_T: weird seems the icons are physical drive representations.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Plasma is a sort of rethinking of the old desktop metaphor, which includes desktop icons. iirc, he wants to make them more dynamic and add other stuff
<BluesKaj> must be talking about games again, eh Jucato ?
<Jucato> he's not a fan of the existing implementation of desktop icons either
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what in the world are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> err dynamic is a word that is used in many contexts...
<Jucato> well it's all pretty vague at the moment
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i thot Plasma was a game
<Jucato> again,  what in the world are you talking about? ;)
<BluesKaj> don't ask me why either :)
* Jucato thinks someone has to read KDE news more :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe too
<BluesKaj> is there a newsletter ?
<Jucato> http://dot.kde.org
<Tm_T> Jucato: I won't
<^RiaN^> gunbound on linux
<Jucato> Tm_T: who knows... I'm not a desktop icon user myself, but who knows... :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: I won't
<Jucato> oh well... time to go back to reality :)
<Jucato> ok ok, I get the message :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: I won't
<Jucato> hmph
<Jucato> anyway, I'm gone
* Tm_T kicks himself
<Tm_T> Jucato: I wooooooooowww
<Jucato> bot script not working properly? :)
<Tm_T> ok, now it's settled
<Tm_T> script?
<Tm_T> I'm not a script!
* Minataku yawns
<marko> ubotu,
<hendra11279> hi all
<hendra11279> i have problem with stellarium in kubuntu feisty,i can't read the text ,the text write in symbol like this --.----. can anyone help me ?pls
<ubuntu__> hey
<zipper> anyone know where to find a wine help channel?
<zipper> or have anyone inhere had any luck with running the Overlord Demo in wine?
<rowenthedark> Yay, They went away.
<zipper> what? The voices in my head? No, they're still there.
<Jucato> zipper: #winehq
<zipper> thx
<Dr_willis> Hmm - heres a sick idea...    wine SafariSetup.exe
<Dr_willis> :) lets see if it works.
<rowenthedark> Hehehe
<Dr_willis> I never have figured out how they benchmark browsers to show they are 'faster' then others...
<Dr_willis> Faster downloading? faster just rendering? faster at getting the porn?
<rowenthedark> Okay, here's a dumb question. Why is it on my desktop that windows always has memory read errors, but linux never does?
<jzilla> becuase
<Dr_willis> rowenthedark,  hmm.. ya may want to open up the pc, dust it out, reseat the memory, and run that memorytest progtram from the grub entry for a few hrs to test the mem.
<jzilla> linux >
<rowenthedark> Dr_willis: Not a bad idea thanks.
<rowenthedark> Also I never noticed how hard it can be to customize a desktop like KDE.
<Dr_willis> Darn the SafariSetup.exe Hung.
<rowenthedark> :( sniff
<Dr_willis> Customize in what way?
<Jucato> !changethemes | rowenthedark
<ubotu> rowenthedark: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Dr_willis> kde has a lot of features that are accessed with various config files., then ya could alwyas just change the windowmanater
<Dr_willis> windowmanager
<rowenthedark> Add stuff, like karamba, beryl, change the way things behave. Must be 5000 things you can change in there.
<Jucato> well, beryl isn't exactly KDE, so that's a different topic...
<rowenthedark> Yeah, but that was the easiest.
<Dr_willis> well beryl is still a work in progress..
<Jucato> about superkaramba, it's all about finding the theme that performs properly
<Dr_willis> and Karamba is considered.. well..  i wont say. :)
* Tm_T rather run his own hacks than beryl & *karamba
<rowenthedark> Oh can anybody think of why I have to enable networking on my primary account (GNOME) for it to work in KDE?
<Dr_willis> beryl has so many options in its control panel thing. its scary.
<Dr_willis> rowenthedark,  wireless?
<rowenthedark> Dr_willis: Yes.
<Dr_willis> No idea there. :) ive given up on wireless. heh.. for now.
<Dr_willis> theres proberly the kde wireless tools you need to configure.
<Dr_willis> at leat it works in gnome for ya.  So thats a good sign.
<rowenthedark> Dr_willis: I would have too, but my wireless works pretty well out of the box, just like beryl.
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<rowenthedark> <-- remembers broadcom wireless hell.
<Minataku> Heh, I'm lucky enough to have a computer old enough to have a completely wide-open wireless chipset
<Minataku> Specifically, orinoco_cs
<Dr_willis> rowenthedark,  im suprised at the statement "beryl/wireless  + works pretty well " :)
<FSHero> ardchoille: A belated (by 2 hours) thanks for the answer.
<Minataku> In-kernel driver, fully open-source, fully open-spec, never a problem whatsoever.
<Dr_willis> Hay Minataku. :)
<Minataku> But then my computer is from around 2003
<rowenthedark> dr willis: I installed and everything came up right away. I was suprised.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its just so old it only does Wep? :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Bingo
<Minataku> None of this WPA bullcrap
<Minataku> Which is also completely trivial to crack
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  I got a similer thing..  My router has a 'block based on MAC' - wonder how safe that is.
<rowenthedark> But can't wep be sniffed?
<Minataku> rowenthedark: ANY signal transmitted via radio can be sniffed
<FSHero> Minataku: so, does that mean that even the best security system for wireless networks is insecure?
<Dr_willis> Perhaps the wireless-N cards will get their acts together.
<Minataku> For that matter, any signal transmitted via WIRE can be sniffed
* Dr_willis sniffs his dog.
<rowenthedark> Wireless N Hahahahahaha
<Dr_willis> haxor the Pomeriannai!
<Minataku> Wiretapping has the advantage of requiring physical access to the actual line
<Minataku> As for sniffing wireless, all you need to do is be close enough to the area
<Minataku> Remember, radio signals radiate out more or less spherically
<rowenthedark> And linux happens to have the tools. :)
<Minataku> As long as you have all the equipment within this sphere, you can access it given proper tools
<c1|freaky> someone knows how to install a console font which is allready in /usr/share/consolefonts ? i want to install the matrix font for cmatrix
<rowenthedark> Kind of makes me paranoid about my wireless security.
<Minataku> rowenthedark: When I get my own place, no wireless.
<ardchoille> FSHero: You're welcome :)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  that reminds me. Seen any easy to build wirless antannas  - directional. got a friend with 2 houses about 300 ft apart he wants to set up a wireless network on.
<Minataku> I've already made that decision.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Can style
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  or any decent antanas allready made/kits.
<Minataku> Similar to a satellite dish
<Dr_willis> Yea. cantannas would be good.   glue a laser pointer to the top. :) let him aim at each other.
<Minataku> Yep
<Minataku> That should do it
<andri> need help!! how to install mp3 codec in kubuntu feisty?
<rowenthedark> Hmmmm.... Then again there are a HUGE number of people who dont even protect thier wireless network.
<andri> i'm newbie
<Dr_willis> Hes a 'perfectionist' freak however. so he wants somthing that looks good.
<Minataku> Radio not my field of Comp Eng Tech, but I know that much about it
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Then suggest only the ugliest possible solutions
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  hes been websurfing and finding all these business style solutions.. he cant underatand he just needs 2 decent antannas.
<Minataku> That's not "perfectionism" that's someone who's idiotically attached to asthetics
<rowenthedark> hehehe
<ardchoille> lol
<Minataku> Function over form. No exceptions.
<andri> thanks ubotu
<Minataku> Make it work well first and foremost.
<Minataku> Once that's done, then you can make it look good
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  speaking of Function over form.. Tried to 'wine Safarisetup.exe' :) it dident work.
<Minataku> Provided it doesn't interfere with function
<soulrider> andri: ubotu is a bot, no need to thank him, you can give him a snack though
<rowenthedark> :( Sniff
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<soulrider> it has a sense of humor too :P
<ardchoille> I don't blame him, yum sucks
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I'm sure he can just make a cantenna then mold around it some kind of housing
<rowenthedark> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !anything
<rowenthedark> What is yum?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> I can teh defeat teh bot
<Minataku> X3
<soulrider> yum is red hats package management or suses
<soulrider> i cant really remember
<rowenthedark> Oh.
<ardchoille> rowenthedark: yum is a (very slow) package manager
<Minataku> Hooray for invisible control characters :3
<rowenthedark> So many config options. :(
<Jucato> soulrider: RH's
<rowenthedark> I'm going to be here for weeks.
<balaji> how to create iso image of a CD in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yea. its going to be sitting in his Kitchen window however. :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Find any suitable boxes? Those calculators? Other awesome "junk"?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  found the calculators. Several Ti's
<Minataku> Dr_willis: In that case, find an old metal trash can >:D
<ardchoille> balaji: mksiofs is what you're after. Perhaps man mkisofs will give you some clues
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sweet! Models? :D
<rowenthedark> <-is through whining about it now.
<Dr_willis> found my old hp 28s - you cant have it. :) i survived college with it. heh heh..
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee, sentimental value, I understand :3
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  so far i think 3 of them are the same as that other TI i told ya .. One is some RadioShack. other is a ti99 or somthing. LCD. so its newer
<Minataku> Cool
<Dr_willis> I though i had some HP's but cant find them.
<Minataku> Well, if you have them near or when you get a chance, PM me the model numbers and I'll look 'em up
<Dr_willis> Yea. they were the same Model # i mentioned last week. 3 identical Calculators.
<Minataku> That way I can drool over pictures of them instead of all over them... XD
<Dr_willis> then the 2 cheaper ones. Heh heh.
<Minataku> By the time they arrive I should be out of drool X3
<Dr_willis> Wife is still recovering. So ive not been out the the garrage yet.  ya need the Scsi Cable for that mac scsi drive?
<Minataku> Yeah, I will
<Dr_willis> not sure which one IS the scsi cable. :) its in a box.. Guess i will look and see what fits.
<Dr_willis> they look much different from a serial cable heh.
<Minataku> I'ma look into writing a program on my A/UX machine to maybe see if I can't harass via ioctls the FDC to write Amiga-class floppies
<Minataku> It's MFM, it's just incredibly tight
<andri> need help again... i have installed both compiz and beryl... but it always crashes when i run it
<Minataku> The standard PC FDC can't write to them because it's way too tight on the media
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh.  Ive always wanted one of those Wildcat controller cards that can use all the old floppy disks.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  but Thats overkill.
<Minataku> But now that I know it's still regular old MFM, I can see if I can coerce either the Quadra 650 or one of my Suns to write Amiga floppies
<Dr_willis> I do Thibnk i have some old MFM hard drives somewhere. real real old.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Awesome
<Dr_willis> I wast hinking that apple/macs could read the amiga floppies somehow.
<Minataku> I _believe_ that the Suns have a different FDC than PCs
<Dr_willis> I also need to test out the Reading of the amiga hard drives under linux.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Technically, a PC _could_ read them
<Minataku> Amiga floppies are MFM, not GCR
<Dr_willis> Thats how i was going to transfer floppies over.. DMS them onthe amiga to its HD. then usbcable the hd to pc.
<Minataku> PC floppies are also MFM, as are 1.44MB Mac floppies
<Dr_willis> we need s Geos64 theme for kde. :)
<Minataku> The only ones to use GCR were the Mac 400 and 800
<Dr_willis> ill stick with emulators. :) less desk space.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> As a matter of fact, it could be possible to force the drive to do it via Linux
<balaji> hi blueskaj
<Minataku> Though the Amiga used MFM, the format places sectors too close together for a standard IBM PC compatible floppy disk controller to read (appearing as one 5632-byte physical sector per track).
<Dr_willis>  is it possible to run Konqeror on OS-X ?  Saw they got Safari for windows.
<BluesKaj> hi balaji
<Minataku> That would be the "intersector gap"
<Dr_willis> once ya get Minataku  started on hardware........... :)
<Minataku> However, if a floppy is formatted with a too small inter sector gap, perfor-       mance may drop, up to needing a few seconds to access an entire track.
<ardchoille> Yeah, he won't shut up, lol
<Minataku> Theoretically, Linux CAN write Amiga floppies... it'll just be incredibly slow
<balaji> blueskaj:i somehow formatted the drive and installed ubuntu 7.04
<BluesKaj> I've tried qemu and virtual box with no luck at all ...too thick headed to understand how to make them work
<Dr_willis> Its just amazing when ya look at the pc's we used to have..  and what we got now a days.
<Dr_willis> virtualbox is rather straight forwared.
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with it and livecd's however.
<BluesKaj> cool balaji ...hows it running for you ?
<Minataku> I could try to use ufiformat, edit the source and such... that'd be pretty slick, but I'd have to wait for the Amigas to arrive to test it XD
<balaji> fine but the thing is i've got kubuntu 6.10 and windows on my laptop harddrive
<BluesKaj> well Dr_willis , I guess i just don't "get it " :)
<soulrider> BluesKaj: vmware is very easy to use!
<balaji> and the cpu always ries to boot from the USB
<balaji> so gives me a bootloader error 21
<Dr_willis> BlueEagle,  run virtual box, make a new machine, slect the hardware, give it an .iso file for the cdrom, and power it up
<BluesKaj> soulrider, maybe easy to use , but installation never seems to work
<soulrider> BluesKaj:  really? i never had problems with it
<Dr_willis> the current vmware - had some issues under ubuntu. Not sure if the packages have been fixed by now or not.
<soulrider> yeah Dr_willis i think it does have some issues with feisty
<BluesKaj> bully for you soulrider ...dunno , just never seems to install...there's always a prob
<soulrider> my friend managed to install it though... and hes a total linux newbie
<BluesKaj> bully for your friend too :)
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  there was some updated/tweak on the vmware forums i recall. :)
<soulrider> are you sure you have the kernel headers and stuff ?
<Dr_willis> bbl..
<Minataku> Let's try this and pray I don't blow out my FDD XD
<jobezone>  Hi, does kopete 0.12.4 (kubuntu 7.04) have suport for webcam with the msn protocol?
<zipper> jobezone, havent tested, but yeah, there are buttons for webcam stuff
<Minataku> Damn
<zipper> jobezone, i think
<zipper> jobezone, let me see
<jobezone> yeah, I see them.
<Minataku> "Protocol error"
<Minataku> I need to pull out the machine with the real FDD I think
<jobezone> but they just don't work :) I'm trying aMSN now.
<zipper> jobezone, "MSN supports the sending and receiving of webcams, if your camera is supported by the Video4Linux 2 (v4l2) standard. "
<jobezone> hmm..
<jobezone> I wonder if it's a port thing, then
<jobezone> the webcam works great in the configuration dialog.
<SlicerDicer-> ping
<pgquiles> Riddell: ping
<Zs_262> hi
<pbn> Hello, I'm having severe issues with kppp on Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. Does any of you folks have the same kind of problem ?
<pbn> well basically pppd crashes everytime it is called by kppp ... could that be a problem in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<linux_> crdlb: you still there dude?
<linux_> after rebooting linux i lost the window task bars again
<linux_> and only dragable way to move windows then is with alt n drab
<ardchoille> linux_: You in kde?
<balaji> pbn do u use a wireless modem?
<linux_> grab
<linux_> yea
<ardchoille> linux_: Oh, you mean the titlebar
<linux_> yea
<linux_> crdlb had me to do a apt-get command and got them back with beryl working
<linux_> every time i run beryl they go.
<jobezone> after opening the TCP+UDP port range of 17669-17679 , aMSN works with the webcam.. still haven't tested with kopete
<Minataku> Hrm!
<Minataku> "Double-sided, 80 tracks, 11 sec/track. Total capacity 880kB."
<Minataku> And it seems to be working
<Minataku> Verification partially failed
<Ronnin> does anyone have any suggestions as to why HALD whould hang for a long time, eventually fail, then setup just hang afterward?  I am using a board with a SIS650 chipset running from known good CD
<jbrouhard> heh
<jbrouhard> i see kopete hasn't been fixed ;)
<Minataku> Hm... it seems to be able to format them... theoretically... I'll have to test out the Mac with this
<Minataku> See if it's FDC can't properly write such
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  well one of the calculators is a Ti-30 :) . still looking for that scsi cable.. I keep finding OTHER things to  put in their right places..
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  Found a bunch of C64 software stillin the original box. :) and some C64 cartriges heh
<frojnd> hello there, does ubuntu has any game for two players to play agains each other?
<Dr_willis> frojnd,  depends on the kind of game ya want.
<Daisuke_Ido> frojnd: there are a lot...  armagetron is classic
<frojnd> Dr_willis: hm, like bombermam
<Dr_willis> Theres a biplane game that i like. 2d = old skool
<frojnd> Dr_willis: hm, like cars
<Dr_willis> !find bomberman
<ubotu> Package/file bomberman does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> Theres a bomberman clone out. But i dont rember its name
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Cool
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  if you want/need C64 stuff that is. :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: The PC FDC truly won't handle Amiga floppies, it just won't be corerced into it
<frojnd> Dr_willis: any cars for two ?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Is it still shrinkwrapped?
<Minataku> If not, toss it
<Minataku> XD
<frojnd> Dr_willis: like need for speed: porsche ?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  a lot of the games are. some Geos software also. the Cartridiges are not however.
<ubuntu> monkey island?
<Dr_willis> also found about 200lb of amiga tech/programming books.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> It's a constant battle between awesome stuff and prohibitive shipping costs XD
<Dr_willis> which reminds of my lifelong  goal in learning C.. then realizing that I dont need to learn C to do what i need.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  the stuff aint going anywhere here.. other then into better sorted box's heh.
<Dr_willis> I may drag out a C64 however. :) i can Multi-task the monitor  so it wont take up much space/
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_willis> I rember why i love the SmallFormFactor pc's but i never can actually USE one.
<Minataku> If you're willing to send a C64 and parts, that's fine by me XD
<marckie> hello!
<marckie> a newbie here...
<marckie> im using kubuntu!
<marckie> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<marckie> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Minataku> I think I'll go boot up Sasuke, see if I can't play around with the floppy ioctls
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tm_T> <3
<Minataku> Two commands is hardly abuse :P
<Tm_T> it's not
<Dr_willis> !elvis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elvis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> but better to warn before it goes to that point
<Dr_willis> well back to the Garrage...
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Minataku> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Mwahahaha
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Minataku: krhm
<Minataku> I just did that one, I have more important things to deal with
<Tm_T> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Minataku> Gonna boot up my Mac and see if I can't coerce it into writing Amiga floppies
<Minataku> <3 A/UX
<Tm_T> Minataku: have fun (:
<soulrider> amiga floppies? =/
<soulrider> isnt that like.. ancient ?
<ubuntu> wow.....
<Tm_T> soulrider: I am ancient
<Tm_T> amiga isn't
<ubuntu> :) no way
<ubuntu> chick fila time....have fun with your mac!
<Minataku> zzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<Tm_T> anything with floppies cant be ancient
<Minataku> Man, that HDD is loud
<Tm_T> Minataku: hug it
<Tm_T> Minataku: talk nicely
<Minataku> That won't help
<Minataku> It'll still sound like a buzzsaw
<Tm_T> you didn't do it from your heart
<Minataku> :P
<Tm_T> I might like to have some fooooood ->
<Daisuke_Ido> i want to go through and find out what's making all the noise in my pc.  the 80mm case fans are probably a big part of it...  perhaps replacing the rear exhaust fan with a 120mm would help...
<Minataku> I'll just let A/UX sit at the login screen for now
<dennis___> hi everybody, i just installed ubuntu dapper, advised by a friend of mine, and got things working allright, but when using SKYPE i found out that my microphone doesn't work, but I can hear the people at the other end, solution????
<marckie> change your microphone i guess...
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<marckie> wow!
<marckie> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> dennis___: Try to convince your friend that he's gone deaf
<Minataku> Or even better, crazy
<Minataku> Next time you see him IRL, move your mouth like you're talking but say nothing
<marckie> hahahaha... hilarious...
<marckie> lol!
<Minataku> Get a couple other friends to do it, not all of them, just one or two
<Minataku> The rest talks to him as usual
<marckie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> Even more better, switch off every couple days who talks and who doesn't
<Minataku> If he doesn't think he's crazy, damnit, he will be
<Minataku> XD
<marckie> hahaha... nice one there mina
<dennis___> sorry, thought i could get some help here but it's a playground obviously, bye
<ardchoille> Tm_T: May I pm you?
<marckie> anyhows, it might be possible that his mike really is busted...
<Tm_T> ardchoille: why would you do that?
<marckie> hey...
<ardchoille> Tm_T: I thought you were an op here.
<Minataku> Not my problem that someone can't take a joke
<Tm_T> ardchoille: sure you can msg me, but if it's about administration of this channel, #ubuntu-ops is for that
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Ah, ok
<Minataku> marckie: I was gonna get to the fact that his mixer probably muted the mike
<Minataku> If it's anything like my system, every time I reboot I have to reset the volume
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> is "ntfs" as it shows up in the output to 'mount'  ntfs-ng?
<Roey> I'm running kubuntu 7.04
* Tm_T wonders what it was ardchoille wanted
<Minataku> Roey: I believe that's just what the fs is mounted as
<Roey> also, is there a wya to install Kubuntu 7.04 without the splash screen?  It crashes KVM
<Roey> Minataku:  well there are three drivers for NT though
<marckie> minataku... well he did not get the joke...
<Roey> Minataku:  the standard NTFS ones (which are basically read-only), the Captive drivers, and NTFS-ng
<marckie> he's probably very frustrated...
<Minataku> marckie: Obviously X3
<marckie> been there...
<Minataku> Over a microphone?
<marckie> yeah...
<Roey> it's a joke?
<Minataku> Roey: No, no
<marckie> some people are so naive...
<Minataku> Talking about something else
<Roey> ok
<Roey> aye.
<Bearcat> Folks, i will be working on someone else's computer tonight. They have no internet  access at the moment, so i'd like to ask for tips now.  I'm very familiar with linux, but not debian based distros themselves.  When i try to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the alternate CD it seems my /var/lib/dpgk/available file is incorrect. It has a problem with a status field. How can i regen that file?
<marckie> sorry Roey, I was also talking to Minataku...
<Minataku> Roey: I've never used any of them, TBH
<Roey> Bearcat:  good luck with getting a straight answer :)
<Minataku> So I can't help you
<Roey> thanks anyway
<marckie> by the way, im still new in using Kubuntu... (ubuntu that is)
<Minataku> Roey: Hang around, though
<marckie> I was used to using Suse... until they slept with the enemy... huhuhuhu...
<Minataku> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Roey> Minataku:  oh, ok
<Minataku> Maybe try that, too
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> that's what I was looking for
<Roey> ntfs-3
<Roey> *3g
<marckie> Well, with my experience i still suggest using Fat32 for file sharing between dual booting systems..
<Bearcat> Roey: that bad huh?
<marckie> its safer... trust me...
<Minataku> Roey: np
<Minataku> NTFS is barely stable in Windows
<Roey> Minataku:  but ntfs3g is different
<Roey> aiui
<Minataku> It's still not 100% safe
<Roey> marckie:  "its safer...trust me..." <-- famous last words eh? :)
<Minataku> Since I'm pretty much positive that MS sticks little traps into NTFS to nuke it if Windows isn't what's writing to it
<Roey> Minataku:  ha ha ha
<Minataku> Of course, MS steps on their own landmines as a result
<Bearcat> Roey: i was doing an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and a few packages wouldn't upgrade. So i said, "let's try the 6.10 to 7.04".  The error i'm seeing is parse error near line 2 package 'python-libxml2" value for 'status' field not allowed in this context. The value in that status field is "install reintreq halt-installed"
<Roey> Bearcat:  hmm.  (Have you tried #ubuntu for that matter, then?)
<Bearcat> Roey: also there are odd chacters strwen through out the file, which look like binary info so i suspect a corruupted file.
<Bearcat> Roey: nope. I suppose this isn
<marckie> hey minataku... what videocard are you using?
<Bearcat> Roey: isnt' kubuntu specific though.
<Roey> Bearcat:  I think that #ubuntu holds more experts
<marckie> Im using nvidia and im wondering how i can install its drivers...
<Bearcat> Roey: thanks
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marckie> i want to install beryl after that...
<Bearcat> Roey: are you insinuating some thing about KDE users? :P
<marckie> im lost with the: System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<Minataku> marckie: A Trident POC
<Minataku> Piece Of Crap
<Minataku> X3
<marckie> hahahaha... Old school...
<Daisuke_Ido> marckie: that's because those instructions are for ubuntu
<Roey> Bearcat:  oh nonono not at all, gnome sucks/kde rocks
<Roey> completely
<marckie> Ahhh... I see...
<Minataku> This laptop is from 2003
<Bearcat> Roey: cool.
<marckie> So where's it in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> marckie: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Roey> Bearcat:  I'm just saying I think #ubuntu, being the original channel, proabbly has more experts
<Roey> Bearcat:  (between you and me and the rest of this IRC channel, I can't stand GNOME)
<Bearcat> *nods*
<Roey> or GTK for that matter.
<marckie> no i dont think so... though im new...
<Roey> Pity that I still use GAIM, GIMP, and X-Chat
<marckie> is there a GUI in installing nvidia?
<Bearcat> Roey: yeah. I just wish gtk wasn't the default for most stuff.
<marckie> if that's possible in Ubuntu that is...
<Roey> Bearcat:  ahh
<Bearcat> marckie: it's called nvidia-settings
<marckie> I think there could be the same in kubuntu...
<ardchoille> marckie: I feel it would be a waste of a gui. Installing nvidia drivers took me two commands and restarting x and it was done.
<Bearcat> Roey: it makes me wonder if there are more C programmers then C++ programmers.
<marckie> yeah... I see...
<marckie> Im campaigning Linux (Kubuntu to be specific) to my Window$ user friends...
<Roey> Bearcat:  I dispensed with them both and moved to Python ;)
<marckie> so im looking for the easiest way for them
<Bearcat> Roey: pffft. Be a real hacker and write your stuff in COBOL
<marckie> I think they would probably fear the Console... hehehe...
<FSHero> This is odd... I had two samba shares mounted, and I couldn't unmount the first share I mounted until I unmounted the second one!
<FSHero> Is that meant to happen?
<Roey> Bearcat:  ha!!
<Roey> Bearcat:  btw, I like your English.  Where are you?
<Bearcat> Roey: Montana, USA
<Roey> Bearcat:  oh, understood then
<Roey> Bearcat:  I'm working in VA
<Roey> Fairfax, VA, land of the Network Security Engineers
<Roey> 27 here, how about you?
<Bearcat> Roey: been there, i think.
<visham> hi folks
<Bearcat> Roey: 35
<FSHero> And I think I'm about to answer my own question...
<ardchoille> FSHero: We love it when people do that :)
<Roey> Bearcat:  ah, ok. I thought I sensed maturity there..
<FSHero> ... I had the first share mounted on /media/samba/FSHEROMED04 and the second share mounted on /media/samba/FSHEROMED04/SharedDocs
<marckie> bye for now...
<FSHero> ardchoille: I do that a lot in 'real'-life too! :P lmao
<Roey> ciao
<Roey> marckie:  bye
<Bearcat> Roey: it's an act, i assure you. :)
<FSHero> Thus, I can't unmount a directory if something else is mounted in one of the former's subdirectories. (... wordy...)
<FSHero> This is also interesting... when I mount Samba shares, it creates a new folder: e.g. if I mount share "abc" into /media/samba/abc, it creates the "abc" folder.
<FSHero> When I use Knoppix to mount USB disks from the command line, it complains that I didn't make the folder... lol
<visham> i bought a ethernet card(Dlink 520TX) yesterday and installed (my os: kubuntu dapper) i use a  adsl connection. The connection speed is avg of 2Mbps in windows but in ubuntu it is < 1Mbps
<visham> when i run nmap the connection breaks down
<Roey> Bearcat:  :)
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<FSHero> Okay, a question: I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<FSHero> Is there a way of not using a .smbpassword file for credentials? I would like my file manager to ask me to type my username+password the first time I try to access a share.
<FSHero> Hence, no one can start Knoppix on my computer and find out my password... ;)
<visham> i bought a ethernet card(Dlink 520TX) yesterday and installed (my os: kubuntu dapper) i use a  adsl connection. The connection speed is avg of 2Mbps in windows but in ubuntu it is < 1Mbps
<visham> when i run nmap the connection breaks down
<visham> whats the problem?
<coreymon77> visham: are you using the proper driver?
<visham> dlink dfe 520TX (ethernet card) is autodetected
<visham> but drivers are also provided which donot compile on my system
<coreymon77> are you sure there are no obstructions
<visham> obstructions?
<Minataku> visham: Oh
<coreymon77> visham: oh ya, its ethernet
<Minataku> visham: Are you doing a UDP scan?
<visham> no only syn scan with OS detection
<Minataku> Hm
<visham> right now i'm trying to disable the ipv6 support will that work?
<Minataku> I know that I was (still am?) having an issue where if I did a UDP scan, at the end of the scan, nmap would segfault and the card would crash
<coreymon77> visham: you said wont compile on your system, exactly what type of system do you mean?
<Minataku> Mine is wireless, though
<visham> kubunt dapper (6.06)
* Minataku shrugs
<Minataku> Unrelated, I'm sure
<visham> wired ethernet card
<Minataku> visham: Simple solution... don't run nmap
<Minataku> Something along the line doesn't like what it's doing
<visham> i will die without nmap
<visham> ;)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Something somewhere isn't happy with nmap
<Minataku> Check your dmesg after it happens
<Minataku> If someone's bitching, it'll be in there at the bottom
<visham> forget nmap now
<visham> connection speed is 2Mbps in WinXP but in ubuntu its < 1Mbps
<marko_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Minataku> visham: Windows is probably a dirty rotten liar
<coreymon77> visham: i doubt you are actually getting those speeds
<coreymon77> visham: windoze usually exaggerates
* Minataku nods
<coreymon77> it tells me that i am getting speeds that are impossivle
<visham> coreymon77: i can feel the difference while browsing and downloading
<Minataku> Windows will say anything to make you feel better
<Minataku> It has to... after all, you're using Windows
<Minataku> If anything's gonna make you feel like ass, it's using Windows
<visham> Minataku: any tips in general to increase the speed?
<visham> Minataku: how about disabling ipv6
<Minataku> visham: Stop believing that it's slower
<Minataku> As for that, I've heard that disabling it can speed things up
<coreymon77> visham: are you the only one using the internet?
<coreymon77> visham: or is it shared?
<Minataku> Some systems seem incapable of tolerating IPv6
<visham> coreymon77: i'm the only one
<Minataku> So give disabling IPv6 a try
* Daisuke_Ido screams at EAC
<coreymon77> visham: somehow im doubting that the speed is actually slower
<Minataku> It's not like anything actually uses it yet
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i suppose i should be screaming at wine
<Daisuke_Ido> for some reason, eac can't see my cdrom at all
<visham> Minataku: any suggestion for the nmap problem
<coreymon77> visham: is it possible that the slower speeds are just psychological because it says a different nu,mber
<Minataku> visham: None
<Minataku> Like I said, check dmesg
<Minataku> If I had more info (if there's any to be had) then I might have a suggestion
<visham> Minataku: thank you
<Minataku> np
<visham> more info?
<visham> coreymon77: one more problem when i run nmap with syn scan the connection breaks down after some time during the scan
<visham> ok folks thanks for the suggestions and help i'm going to reboot now
<dazjorz> Hi
<coreymon77> hi
<dazjorz> I'm having problems with OpenOffice.org and #openoffice.org recommended I ask here
<dazjorz> When I run OpenOffice.org, I get the "loading" screen, but it stays at zero
<dazjorz> when I run 'soffice' at the console, nothing happens
<dazjorz> the only thing I get is the X error of an invalid or uninitialised input device, which I always get in every program so that's not the problem
<coreymon77> dazjorz: the unvalid device thing is normal
<coreymon77> dazjorz: have you waited a little bit for it to open?
<dazjorz> coreymon77: I have, I waited ten minutes for soffice and like five to ten minutes for OO.org itself
* genii sips a large extra-strong coffee
<dazjorz> the first time I tried today, it would open after waiting half a minute or so
<dazjorz> then after that it didn't do anything at all anymore
<coreymon77> dazjorz: i think thats an open office problem
<dazjorz> Yay, it works now, after a reboot
<jzilla> how do i uninstall a program? kopete for example?
<[NL] Jazz> apt-get remove kopete (i would do)
<jzilla> thanks
<coreymon77> jzilla: ya, use apt
<[NL] Jazz> i've use synaptic, adept, but i keep hitting my F12 Button and apt my way around in yakuake
<BluesKaj> installing windows on virtualbox
* genii ponders vservers
<BluesKaj> shh ...genii , I let it slip :)
<genii> BluesKaj Don't mind me, just popping in on my break (which is finished now actually)
<BluesKaj> I don't mind at all genii ...nice to see you again :0
<genii> :)
<genii> Ok, boss around, going going...
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> i am trying to install mplayer but the servers are giving error, is there any problem? can anyone also check it for me?
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: what exactly is this error
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: and are you using apt for it?
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: umm, I had no problem fetching mplayer from the repositories about 12 hours ago
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: can you be a little more specific about the error?
<usamahashimi> lemme tell you the errors
<usamahashimi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.6). - connect (113 No route to host) [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: thats a server error
<usamahashimi> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dwidmann> odd, I thought that there was an update for it in feisty-security
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: how can i now download
<dwidmann> then again, you can't even connect to the server
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: was this just now? did this happen just now?
<dwidmann> I just pinged the server without a problem
<soulrider> try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: try it again
<soulrider> maybe you can get them from there
<JuJuBee> Is PAM broken in feisty?
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: i tried but the same error, this time i replace mplayer with xmms
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: somethings the matter with the repository
<coreymon77> anyone else having repo problems?
<JuJuBee> Nope.
<Dr_willis> try differnt servers.
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: i figured another thing that the browser is not opening any site
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> you are having severe internet problems
<coreymon77> what i dont get is
<coreymon77> hwo are you talking to us?
<Dr_willis> ive seen this happen befor. guy could irc. but not web surf.
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: can you help me figuring out things?
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the irc client had the ip#'s cached or somthing
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: i could try
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: you using wireless?
<[NL] Jazz> does anyone have experience with fingerprint readers?
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: no i am on dialup
<coreymon77> oaky
<dwidmann> JuJuBee: PAM = Pluggable Authentication Modules?
<JuJuBee> Yes.
<JuJuBee> Cant get NIS or LDAP to work properly.
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: moreover, i can ping google
<coreymon77> im not too sure, anybody here have a little more experience with dialup?
<JuJuBee> Both see the accounts on the server, but cant authenticate
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: ok, lemme scream for help :)
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: asking will do just fine
<dwidmann> dialup ... what a headache
<neptunepink> I had no idea you could move around with vi keys in konqueror
<[NL] Jazz> dwidmann: don't you like the modem-sound?:D
<usamahashimi> Can anyone help me? I am on dialup and my browser and apt is not working but i can ping sites
<[NL] Jazz> eehw.. dns?
<dwidmann> [NL] Jazz: it was responsible for the loss of a portion of my sanity
<[NL] Jazz> dwidmann: i get the point..:)
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: tried tracepath?
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: what is tracepath?
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: you use it to see how information is getting to you across the internet, but that really wouldnt help here
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: how did you ping, by ip or by name
<dwidmann> [NL] Jazz: the slowness resulted in the loss of the rest ...
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: by name
<[NL] Jazz> dwidmann: out of sync:P
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: can you ping the apt server
<neptunepink> usamahashimi: try using firefox instead of konqueror or vice/versa
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: can you tell me the address of aptserver?
<dwidmann> usamahashimi: ping 91.189.89.6
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: start with ubuntu.com
<bonbonthejon> or that
<usamahashimi> neptunepink: if i can install firefox, i should use it, apt is giving server errors
<usamahashimi> ok lemme check
<usamahashimi> yes i can ping i
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: how about archive.ubuntu.com
<usamahashimi> lemme check
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: what have you changed recently? anything with sources.list
<dwidmann> bonbonthejon: that is archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: no, i didnot changed the repos, but i am amazed that konqueror is also not opening sites
<bonbonthejon> dwidmann: ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com could be different
<primordium_> hello, im trying to install my radeon 9600 in kubunto 7.04, im using a wiki guide but the guide is for ubunto and i cant find "Proprietary Drivers for Devices (Restricted)" where can i find this??
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: open konsole and try running lynx, its a text based web browser, see if you can open it in that
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: lynx is not installed :(
<neptunepink> usamahashimi: try links <url> or w3m <url>
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: try links or w3c, I forget
<MAMUTE>  8-)  8-)
<MAMUTE> BOA TARDE ALGUEM DO BRASIL? :)
<primordium_> eu sou de portugal
<coreymon77> english!
<coreymon77> this is the english channel
<MAMUTE> ALGUEM AQUI AFIM DE FAZER AMIZADE COM UM BRASILEIRO ;)
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: no, w3m is not opening (Google i tried)
<primordium_> hello, im trying to install my radeon 9600 in kubunto 7.04, im using a wiki guide but the guide is for ubunto and i cant find "Proprietary Drivers for Devices (Restricted)" where can i find this?? Thanks
<coreymon77> !br | MAMUTE
<ubotu> MAMUTE: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<coreymon77> and no yelling
<payam> Sombady has bann me on Offtopi-kubuntu
<payam> Can someone let me chatt there?
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon:   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.6). - connect (113 No route to host) [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<usamahashimi> bonbonthejon: apt is giving this error
<MAMUTE> NO SEI COMO SOU NOVO COM ISSO?
<bonbonthejon> usamahashimi: weird. try running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" or "sudo dhclient eth0"
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> seriously
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: maybe your routing table is corrupt
<coreymon77> does someone know the language that mamute is speaking?
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz, bonobonthejon: /etc/init.d/networking started but with a lot of errors
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: can you help me also
<JuJuBee> Portugise (sp? sorry)
<coreymon77> whoever knows the language, tell him to go to the proper channel and stop yelling
<JuJuBee> !Portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<primordium_> I know
<primordium_> do you want me to talk with him ??
<coreymon77> primordium_: yes
<coreymon77> primordium_: tell him to go to the proper channel and stop yelling
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: can you guide me about routing table?
<JuJuBee> anybody good with ldap?
<primordium_> he leaved
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: type "route" (without quotes) in a terminal and paste the output
<usamahashimi> 137.101.128.50  *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<usamahashimi> and tthe other output is
<usamahashimi> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<usamahashimi> both these are under heading;
<usamahashimi> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz:
<[NL] Jazz> hmm, seems okay
<payam> I need a download manager for my linux
<[NL] Jazz> do you know your nameserver's adress?
<JuJuBee> [NL] Jazz : ? /32 mask?
<thev> Hi.  Why are Firefox and Gimp so ugly in KDE?  They don't theme with everything else
<[NL] Jazz> yeah, ppp
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i am amazed that i can ping the servers but why i can not open the addresses in konqueror and why apt is not installing things
<coreymon77> thev: you can make firefox theme with kde
<JuJuBee> Ah, never saw that (never used ppp either)
<coreymon77> thev: and the gimp, well, it is a gnome program
<thev> corey - ah... how?
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: you can ping every IP?
<coreymon77> thev: firefox themes, go to the firefox addons site
<coreymon77> thev: i use noia
<zipper> After installing (k)ubuntu, i've been unable to boot up my windows xp installation cd. I've tested the cd in another comp where it works fine. Seems like grub is started before the cd can boot. What to do?
<dwidmann> umm, lets see, you definitely need to have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed or they'll be downright hideous
<thev> ah, so it doesn't actually use the KDE theme
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: all the ips which i tried, i can ping them, google, ubuntu, archives,ubuntu etc
<thev> cheap
<coreymon77> thev: i believe there is a kde theme for it
<coreymon77> thev: look on the site
<coreymon77> zipper: easy
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: for one thing, why would you want to use your xp cd?
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: whoops, sorry
<coreymon77> usamahashimi: wrong person
<usamahashimi> coreymon77: :)
<coreymon77> zipper: for one thing, why would you want to use your xp cd?
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: go edit your /etc/resolv.conf as root (in gnome terminal sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf) and put this on top of that file: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: ok, lemme check
<zipper> coreymon77, so i can play the overlord demo =/
<magicbronson> none of the GTK apps i run in kde are keyboard focusable. (e.g. can't hit tab to move around the gui.) anyone else have this problem?
<zipper> coreymon77, wine does not support the version of securom that it uses
<coreymon77> zipper: oh, oaky, well then
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: in case you wonder what that IP is, it's a opendns.org nameserver
<coreymon77> zipper: what computer are you using, what company made it?
<zipper> coreymon77, zipper supreme ruler of the world Inc.
<coreymon77> zipper: no, seriously
<zipper> coreymon77, (made it from pieces)
<zipper> which i ordered individually
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i put it,
<[NL] Jazz> yeah?
<[NL] Jazz> okay save it usamahashimi
<coreymon77> zipper: what about the bios?
<coreymon77> zipper: who made that
<zipper> asus p5ld2 motherboard... i think it's an Award bios
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: yes, i already saved it
<[NL] Jazz> and now try to ping archive.ubuntu.com
<zipper> and yes, i believe my boot priority is correctly setup
<zipper> but let me just double-check that
<thev> I have weird issue with panels - on my other machine I can add a new panel, then go into the configure panel dialogue and reposition it, etc.  On this one I can only change the original panel...
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: yes, i can ping it
<thev> So if I add a new panel all I can get is a giant one at the bottom with nothing on it
<coreymon77> zipper: that cant be it
<zipper> coreymon77, ?
<coreymon77> zipper: it cant be setup properly
<zipper> okay
<coreymon77> zipper: or else it would work
<zipper> brb then
<coreymon77> zipper: check it
<zipper> =)
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: try to apt-get something then:)
<ciga> hello
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: but apt and browsers are still giving error
<[NL] Jazz> HUH
<[NL] Jazz> are you running knetworkmanager?
<[NL] Jazz> or NetworkManager?
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i think, its not running
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i disabled my LAN card
<[NL] Jazz> knetworkmanager could be set to offline mode
<[NL] Jazz> yeah but ppp0 is also a interface witch it can control, i think
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i restarted my PC and everything happened
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: lemme check the bash history and tell you that what i enabled and disabled
<[NL] Jazz> haha ok
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i disabled avahi-demon and ....
<ciga> I reinstalled my box on a new partition. I want to have my cookies and my kmail accounts back. I copied apps/kcookiejar and apps/kwallet from the old system, but my pop3 account still needs a password, and konqueror does not seem to find the cookies. What more should I copy?
<Minataku> You have to copy more than just the binaries
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: and nothing else
<[NL] Jazz> have you done a /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Minataku> You have to copy their configuration files as well
<ciga> Minataku: was that for me?
<Minataku> ciga: Yes
<ciga> Minataku: I talked about conf files.
<ciga> Minataku: I used apt-get to install the packages, of course.
* magicbronson is surprised to find no htpasswd on a fresh feisty install... anyone know where to find it?
<Minataku> Ah
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: i am thinking to reboot my pc, are you here, so i can come back to tell you the after reboot results?
<[NL] Jazz> usamahashimi: sorry, i have to go now, but i'm sure there's someone else willing to help you
<coreymon77> magicbronson: is that a package?
<usamahashimi> [NL] Jazz: ok thanks by the way
<[NL] Jazz> be smart, write down the IP of the current irc server
<magicbronson> coreymon77: no
<coreymon77> magicbronson: cause if so, just apt it
<[NL] Jazz> i'm leaving
<[NL] Jazz> ciao!!
<jhutchins_lt> magicbronson: Should be part of the apache install.
<ciga> anyone can give me a hand with my questions, please?
<magicbronson> jhutchins_lt: that explains it, thanks
<coreymon77> ciga: what?
<Bearcat> hey Roey, i found an answer, i think
<Bearcat> Roey: a "dpgk --clear-avail" + apt-get update might fix it.
<ciga> coreymon77: I reinstalled. my cookies are gone. I want them back. I copied .kde/share/apps/kcookiejar, but konqueror does not seem to find them. What should I do?
<ciga> coreymon77: copied from backup.
<coreymon77> ciga: ive noticed myself that that doesnt seem to work
<coreymon77> ciga: could you jsut get them back manually
<coreymon77> ?
<ciga> coreymon77: would be better to have everything back. Selecting would give me head-acks later.
<ciga> coreymon77: and this is the same for kmail and my pop3 passwd.
<ciga> coreymon77: everything works, except those 2.
<coreymon77> ciga: well kmail and pop3 pwrod should be easy to get back manually, shouldnt it?
<ciga> and I have now 3.5.7 instead of 3.5.6
<Roey> Bearcat:  ahh
<Roey> ok
<Roey> Bearcat:  what is --clear-avail for ?
<ciga> coreymon77: I don't know by heart. :] 
<Bearcat> Roey: it removes sets up the system to regen the /var/lib/dpkg/availble file, which appears to be corrupted on my friends computer.
<Bearcat> Roey: simply deleting the file and doing a ap-get update does not do it.
<ciga> arg
<Roey> Bearcat:  I'm surprised you didn't say --purge
<coreymon77> ciga: sorry, i dont knwo
<Roey> apt-get --purge remove
<Bearcat> Roey: what does that do?
<Bearcat> Roey: (i;m not normally a debian user)
<Roey> Bearcat:  it removes anything installed into /etc and /var etc.
<Roey> *also removes
<Bearcat> Roey: what does it remove? the files that apt-get uses?
<Roey> nono
<Roey> it removes /all/ the files that the package installe
<Roey> d
<Roey> i.e. it does not just clear out /usr/lib and /usr/bin
<Roey> it also goes to /var and /etc and all that
<JuJuBee> How do I test to see if PAM is configured properly?
<user_> hey all, is this a good place to ask beryl theme questions?
* user_ waves
<user_> I just got a nice brushed metal mac style theme
<ActionParsnip> ok back
<ActionParsnip> stupid sisters
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  that's a great nick
<ActionParsnip> plus changed alias
<ActionParsnip> Roey: Its a harry hill joke
<Roey> ah :)
<Roey> I mean, I had parsnips in my fridge only a week ago
<ActionParsnip> Roey: Dad was too mean to buy him an action man
<Roey> they're not carrots, I found out
<Roey> ah
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> Roey: ANd what clothes does actionParsnip wear?
<Roey> er
<usamahashimi> can anyone help me? i am unable to browse any site?
<ActionParsnip> Roey: The wrappers from cornettos
<Roey> leves?
<Roey> oh :)
<Roey> haha
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  I thought they were overgrown carrots, but they're a little different
<Roey> much more..fibrous
<ActionParsnip> Roey: they are nice if you dice carrots with parsnips together
<ActionParsnip> Roey: or roast with honey
<ActionParsnip> Roey: Do you use Beryl etc?
<Roey> ActionParsnip:  I tried it but the thing slowed my system to a crawl
<ActionParsnip> Roey: Whats you rig?
<Roey> well before it was this inspiron something
<Roey> with a shiny PIII processor
<Roey> or early P4
<Roey> point is, now I've got a core2duo cpu
<ActionParsnip> what ram / gfx
<Roey> and 2 gigs ram
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> tasty
<Roey> and intel integrated graphics
<usamahashimi> can anyone help me? i am unable to browse any site?
<ActionParsnip> Roey: I'm on AM2 3000 Semp 1Gb DDR2, Nvidia onboard
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: can you ping sites
<ActionParsnip> Roey: Runs ace
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: yes i can
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: do you use a proxy?
<Ze-M> i have changed the monitor and lost i lost X, how can i recover it?
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: no, also i am on dialup
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: check your web browser settings, you shouldnt have proxies put in if you are on dialup
<Ze-M> i have changed the monitor and lost i lost X, how can i recover it?
<Ze-M> hello?
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: i did, they are correct, i also tried to install mplayer but apt is giving error (server error)
<Ze-M> fucking great
<ActionParsnip> Ze-M: if you boot to single user and rename your xorg.cong it should be recreated
<Roey> usamahashimi:  what a nickname you have :)
<Roey> usamahashimi:  are you jordanian?
<usamahashimi> Roey: no, indian
<Roey> oh, ok
<Roey> usamahashimi:  I thought Jordanian because the king of Jordan is Hashemite
<imau> oismar@hotmail.com
<Tm_T> imau: hm?
<Tm_T> that's what I thought
<Ze-M> i have installed kubuntu ppc but during live cd install i wasnt asked about a root password, now i cant enter as root, how can this be possible?
<dragonfly7> How do I adjust the volume from a terminal window?
<DJServers> Ze-M: did you enter a password for your own account?
<PhinnFort> dragonfly7: try alsamixer
<DJServers> Ze-M: if you have enert a password for youw own user normaly thats auto the password for root
<dragonfly7> PhinnFort: Thank you. Perfect.
<PhinnFort> np
<arkygeek> hi.  my mate has just had a power bump and now everything has gone to hell.  when he tries to log in, it says: checking files systems .. /dev/sda2 contains a filesystem with errors. check forced...  it ended up in a limited shell, and he typed reboot.  it went to the login screen for X but then complained about missing kde config files or something...
<DexterF> hello. can't make Opera run java, followed hints on !java. so - what else? jre6 is installed
<carutsu> is there a way to change FTP's options in Konqueror?
<arkygeek> it is now, upon another subseqent reboot, doing the check again...
<Tm_T> carutsu: what you mean?
<mattsqz> arkygeek: what do you mean by powerbump
<arkygeek> the power went off mattsqz
<carutsu> Tm_T: say Use STAT instead of LIST
<arkygeek> he had a lot of windows open at the time mattsqz
<carutsu> Tm_T: my host uses STAT
<Tm_T> stat?
<Tm_T> list?
<mattsqz> i see
<iarwain_> anyone know why my /dev/sdb is not able to be formated via qtparted? it complains about being mounted, but it's not..
<Tm_T> carutsu: apparently I have no idea about ftp protocol so I go cooking more food ;) ->
<carutsu> Tm_T: XDD
<mattsqz> thats unusual, i lost power during a storm 3 times day before yesterday and im not experiencing anything similar
<mattsqz> i mean..it complains about filesystem, but no data loss.
<arkygeek> yeah ive never had probs like that b4 either...
<mattsqz> only thing i can think of is im using pata and hes using sata
<mattsqz> but that shouldnt effect it so much you would think
<arkygeek> mattsqz: it said manual repair was needed from that limited shell... but he rebooted
<mattsqz> well maybe he should go back to the console and fsck
<Minataku> I usually always fsck if my external HDD loses power
<Ryiel> Guys, anyone betatesting Gutsy Gibbon?
<Ryiel> or prealphatesting :D
* xerosis is
<Minataku> Even if I used Kubuntu in the first place, I couldn't use something named "Gutsy Gibbon"
<Ryiel> kde or gnome?
<xerosis> Ryiel: kde of course :p
<luca> sorry
<luca> i need
<luca> a help
<Minataku> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ryiel> xerosis: did you try kaffeine? Does playback works for you?
<luca> someone here is italian?
<Minataku> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arkygeek> ok.  it says now that fsck died with exit status 4.  FAIL  filesystem check failed  please repair manually a maintenance shell will now be started.  what now.... fsck <enter> ?
<julien> No, I'm french
<julien> arkygeek
<xerosis> Ryiel: works for me
<Ryiel> I tried to watch satellite tv but screen was shaking like hell.
<Minataku> arkygeek: Try it
<Minataku> If that fails... you're in deep sh*t
<julien> You've got this message when you boot your computer ?
<Ryiel> Dont you happenet to have dvb card, right? :D
<xerosis> Ryiel: 'fraid not
<arkygeek> julien: yes
<xerosis> Ryiel: though if you sent me one i'd test it for you :D
<julien> Ok, and you want to know what to do ?
<Minataku> arkygeek: fsck doesn't like errors when run noninteractively
<Ryiel> Thanks dude :D
<arkygeek> julien: yes
<Minataku> arkygeek: You'll have to type fsck <device in question> and hit enter
<DexterF> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<julien> Ok, so when it tells you that "you have to do it manually", you've got a prompt when you must enter your root password
<Ryiel> I hope somebody else is gonna try kaffeine with dvb cards. It works fine with feisty
<Minataku> If, for example, /dev/sda3 is what fsck choked on, you have to type "fsck /dev/sda3"
<julien> *where* sorry, not 'when'
<Ryiel> Though it's only a pre alpha snapshot it's pretty stable
<julien> Are you ok arkygeek ?
<arkygeek> julien: going to start now with fsck /dev/sda2   (right?)
<Minataku> arkygeek: Yes
<julien> yes
<Minataku> If that's the device with the filesystem that it choked on
<julien> And it will repair it (we hope)
<Minataku> You'll see some scary lookin' sh*t
<Minataku> More than likely
<Minataku> lol
<Ryiel> xerosis: So movie playback works fine, huh?
<xerosis> Ryiel: looks like it to me
<Ryiel> Hmm. Damned dvb :P
<julien> Please, have you ever compiled the soft called jackd ? My problem is that I downloaded the last source, configured, maked and make installed. This worked fine. The soft runs ok. But when I try to start it, it tells me "jackd: unknown driver 'alsa'". But I can play sound with other softs like Kaffeine or VLC! Don't you think that I need to create a symbolic link somewhere or something like that ?
<julien> I'm on Feisty Fawn
<julien> Kubuntu
<shannon> How fast is wireless G, in practice?
<Soth> shannon: under ideal conditions about 20Mbit... give or take
<shannon> Soth: I'm getting about 720 kB/s, which I think is about 6-7 Mbps. My CPU is running at 100% every time I transfer a file too..
<Soth> well the 20Mbit figure would be assuming 100% signal strength
<Young_Druid> can anyone suggest why my vpn connection always disonnect in 0.9 minutes?  i use pptpclient and static ip
<sebastian_> hi guys
<sebastian_> i have trouble with my kubuntu and my wlan
<fdoving> Young_Druid: lcp-echo-failure?
<sebastian_> i have a DELL Insprion 6400, intel ipw4945 but KNetworkManager don't work
<Jabapyth> how do you search in konquerer?
<n8k99> Jabapyth: type "gg: search term" in the address bar
<Jabapyth> not google: search for files
<Young_Druid> fdoving: there is no errors.
<fdoving> Young_Druid: ok, then i don't know.
<Young_Druid> fdoving: it send many packets. may be it is "ip loop" problem. but i don't know how to rout.
<ml_> hallo
<ml_> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking to grep the contents of a directory. actually in the files in the multiple directories..
<arkygeek> julien: ok, went through all that, and now when he logs into his kde session it says: could not start kstartupconfig check your installation  only option is ok wheich takes him bcak to login
<arkygeek> julien: any ideas?
<frojnd> what's up with java
<frojnd> I have gotten installed java6
<frojnd> and it worked untill now..
<arkygeek> Minataku: how about you man?  this friend of mine is njt88 btw... he says hi
<frojnd> all the sudden appliacations that needs java are reporting that I don't have java, even though i am deadly sure it's there..
<frojnd> can someone help me with that?
<BluesKaj> arkygeek, sudo apt-get install kubunru-desktop
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-desktop
<Minataku> Ah
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: cool thx
<BluesKaj> did you just upgrade LDE , frojnd ?
<BluesKaj> KDE
<frojnd> Blueskaj: yes
<frojnd> There is new kernel
<inlviv3> Where can I find localhost-config-file&
<inlviv3> ?
<BluesKaj> after upgrading to KDE 3.5.7 , I had to reinstall java
<frojnd> and if sux i will go to previous
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: it says it is already the newest version - should he --reinstall?
<BluesKaj> yes
<inlviv3> My English very bed/
<KR-data> anyone with a good guide on how to sync my phone with Linux?
<BluesKaj> !ukr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<BluesKaj> !ukraine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukraine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> BluesKaj: .ua
<BluesKaj> right fdoving , just found it
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: he has stupid wireless - how can he reinstall without a net connection - is the package on the hdd?
<BluesKaj> !ua | inlviv3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueDevil> i'm using feisty (been using dapper until today) and in synaptic i'm missing the icons in the first two columns in the package lists
<BlueDevil> any idea what can i do to correct it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> arkygeek yes
<BluesKaj> live cd actually
<qoala> hi
<qoala> the alternate installation says that is able to install LVM
<qoala> why can't the LiveCD?
<qoala> if it has Gparted?
<qoala> Gparted does that
<BluesKaj> BlueDevil, in the run command : kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then remove the # from the beginning of any deb addresses
<qoala> could I lay out the partitionining and the install through the LiveCD?
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: he doesnt have the livecd with him!  urff
<arkygeek> BluesKaj: need heelp with iwconfig to associate and givce the wep key
<ActionParsnip> lo all
* ActionParsnip waves
<BluesKaj> not much to be done witout an internet connection and live cd , arkygeek
<rowenthedark> Hello again. My web address bar is missing from konq. Where did it go and how do I get it back.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | arkygeek
<ubotu> arkygeek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: settings -> toolbar
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: then choose location
<qoala> anyone knoledgeable about LVM?
<BlueDevil> BluesKaj: i have all the repos enabled
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: I should explain I have a konq window but nothing else in it.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: hmm
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: gimme a sec
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: k thanks.
<qoala> LVM anyohne>
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: try CTRL + L
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: any good?
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: nothing.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: bah
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: could i delete like .konqeror or something and have it reset?
<ActionParsnip> dont delete, just rename
<qoala> hi I have a question
<BluesKaj> rowenthedark, in konq/ settings/toolbars/location toolbar
<qoala> I've got a Geforce but the mobo has Intel Extreme
<qoala> how can I make Kubuntu use the Geforce>
<qoala> ?
<qoala> instead??
<qoala> lspci reports it
<qoala> fine
<BlueDevil> qoala: what do you need with LVM?
<mc__> qoala: you have to set that in your bios
<jhutchins_lt> !enter | qoala
<ubotu> qoala: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: okay menubar was hidden all good.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: all 100% now?
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: All fine now for Konq. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: sweet as man :)
* ActionParsnip smailes
<qoala> mc__, ha for real?
<pointwood> what do people recommend to use to record audio from the mic in on my laptop?
<mc__> qoala: yes
<rowenthedark> Second question: Why is it that Beryl and certain themes dont work well together?
<qoala> mc__, can't Xorg do it?
<mc__> qoala: i dont think so
<BlueDevil> qoala: is the graphic card configured in xorg.conf?
<qoala> mc__, that doesn't make a lot of sense, i thought Linux was supposed to be able to handle two vid cards
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: i have no idea, i had a fun time getting bagira to work with it
<ActionParsnip> its all good now
<rowenthedark> More info: I have Beryl and Superkaramba working together, but the baghira theme doesn't like one of them. Crashed my x-server and everything.
<qoala> mc__, no, nothing is configured, this is a brand new installation, GEFORCE 5200
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: I think the crash might have messed up konq too.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: very possible
<jcmcgeekster> Hello
<jcmcgeekster> :)
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: once its all sweet you can sit back and admire your work
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: I am admiring it now, just have a few more things to fix.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: I use kooldock
<mc__> qoala: my hardware setup is simliar to yours...and i configured the BIOS to use the PCIE GPU instead of the onboard one...
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Is there another way to get weather, sysmon and things like that other than superkaramba?
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: not something i've looked into, sorry. try searching for superkaramba alternative
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Okay. Was worth asking.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: absolutely man, if you dont ask you'll never know
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Question about vlc? Is it as good as it seems would you know?
<ActionParsnip> i use kaffeine, not really plaed with vlc
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: It's cool.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: i dont really push my system, just browse n chat, hence linux
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: I wanted to play D2 under wine, but it doesn't play nice with Beryl either. :(
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: no ned for windows for me, i do have a virtualbox cos my CCNA course only runs on windows and i cant get it to run on linux
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: tried Cedega
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: One day there will be linux support for everything.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: I think theres a Loki installer for it
<BlueDevil> qoala: X can use multiple cards
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Can't install. Missing xlibs.
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: What is a Loki installer?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.liflg.org/
<rowenthedark> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: no worries man
<qoala> BlueDevil, thanks
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: no such thing.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: bah
<ActionParsnip> get cedega binaries for 5 USSSSSSSSSD
<ActionParsnip> should be ok
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: its supposed to install under wine, but something is weird. oh well.
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: trygoogling for your rrors
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Like I said no xlibs so it wont install.
<qoala> jhutchins,  I write the *bleep* way I wanna write. Don't patronize me smartass. [15:47]  <jhutchins_lt> !enter | qoala
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/78026-cedega-running-diablo-ii-expansion.html
<Minataku> qoala: You respect the channel rules, policies and officials, or you get the hell out
<Minataku> No exceptions.
<qoala> Minataku, I think is quite hard to police grammar, everyone got their own style
<Minataku> qoala: That's no reason to insult someone for attempting to inform you of channel policies
<Minataku> Hitting enter excessively spams the channel
<Minataku> It's far better to keep one sentence or thought on a single line rather than splitting it across two or more
<qoala> Minataku, in all my time in irc and all channels I've visited this is the first time I hear this
<Minataku> We know you're there, and we'll listen to you, no matter how long it takes you to type a single line
<qoala> enter is the nature, ethos and style of irc
<fdoving> Theres a first time for everything
<qoala> otherwise I'll go to the forums and write a goddamm paragraph over there
<qoala> or essay
<Minataku> qoala: You're more than welcome to
<Minataku> Considering the following:
<Minataku> !language | qoala
<ubotu> qoala: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> Which is another rule you are expected to abide by
<BlueDevil> cool it or i'll leave :D
<qoala> ok got it
<Minataku> If you do not wish to follow the set rules and regulations, you can go elsewhere
<qoala> now can I flash BIOS with a CD?
<BlueDevil> qoala: why do you want to flash with CD?
<Minataku> qoala: Most BIOS flashers fit on a floppy, though I'm guessing your computer maker was too short-sighted to put one in
<qoala> BlueDevil, 'cause I don't have a floppy drive
<qoala> nor floppy USB
<Minataku> Theoretically you could make an empty El Torito ISO with a BIOS Flasher floppy image as the booter
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: apparently cedaga is a lot of work to get to work with fiesty. :(
<BlueDevil> qoala: on recent mobos you can flash from a USB flash
<Minataku> Which should boot from the CD to the floppy image
<waylandbill> Minataku: some can be run in windows or booted from a CD. It's rare to see any laptops with floppies anymoree
<Minataku> Or that
<ActionParsnip> qoala: if you have an ultimtat boot cd
<fdoving> qoala: i guess this guide will work for you too, http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-boot-cd.htm - use the linux programs instead of the windows ones.
<Minataku> waylandbill: I know, Piyoko lacks one and I hate it
<qoala> El Torito ISO do use the Floppy exe or the m$$ exe?
<ActionParsnip> qoala: you can boot to dos and run the app
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: Guess I use windows for now.
<Minataku> qoala: You need the floppy image, or you can use the other suggestions
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: I installed it from deb
<Minataku> qoala: The floppy EXE probably writes a floppy image, though I'd check out fdoving's link before I started trying to rip the floppy image out of the EXE
<waylandbill> Minataku: I can't actually remember the last time I actually needed a floppy. It's been a while.
<Minataku> waylandbill: I just used one literally 2 minutes ago
<waylandbill> :)
<Minataku> I'm a computer collector
<Minataku> Floppies are insanely invaluable to me
<waylandbill> last time I tried, the diskette was no good.
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: hmmmm
<qoala> oh man
<qoala> I know, I'll install XP first, update the BIOS then install Linux
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: might be something on my end.
<Minataku> Some of my computers have nothing but a FDD and an HDD
<ActionParsnip> qoala: get the ultimate boot cd, or borrow a floppy
<Minataku> Makes using CDs incredibly difficult
<waylandbill> qoala: your current bios has issues?
<fdoving> qoala: if you will install both anyway, installing xp first is less work. as linux handles the boot-manager stuff automatically for you.
<waylandbill> Minataku: I assume no nic either.
<Minataku> waylandbill: One I can put a NIC in, the other I can't
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: then grab a Win98 boot floppy from www.bootdisk.com
<Minataku> At least no NIC I have readily available or new enough
<Minataku> Not to mention that a 1.44MB floppy won't work in a 720kB drive ;3
<Minataku> (Well, if you cover the hole and reformat it, it's fine)
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: youu can get usb support for do so you can access usb hdds and pen drives
<ActionParsnip> do = dos
<Minataku> ActionParsnip: There's no USB support for an IBM PC/XT Compatible
<ActionParsnip> stupid keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: not even a pci card?
<Minataku> ...
<waylandbill> Minataku: XT? I thought I'd never hear that mentioned again. :-D
<Minataku> You don't know what an XT is, do you?
<Minataku> ActionParsnip: Let me put it this way
<rowenthedark> 8088 or 8086?
<Minataku> The CPU is an Intel i80C86 @ 9.54MHz
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: Ive played with old stuff i just forget what old stuff is called
<Minataku> The HDD is 20MB in size
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: oic nice
<rowenthedark> wow circa 1984 i believe
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: crazy
<Minataku> Toshiba T1200
<Minataku> 1987
<waylandbill> yeah. I know what the XT line is. I guess I'm old. :-)
<Minataku> I'm 22
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: im 27
<Minataku> The T1200 is 2 years younger than I am
<Minataku> I have three other machines OLDER than I am
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: my first comp was when P1 MMX was released
<waylandbill> I remember using them when they were new.
<Minataku> 1980, 1983 and 1983
<rowenthedark> Like apple IIc
<Minataku> ActionParsnip: My first was a 386
<waylandbill> My first one that I owned was a 386
<rowenthedark> Or amiga 500
<Minataku> Right now I have over in the corner running my Macintosh Quadra 650
<Minataku> Running A/UX 3.1.1 no less :D
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: Toshiba T1200 = http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=917&st=1
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: nice
<Minataku> ActionParsnip: Yep
<Minataku> Article is bogus, though
<Minataku> There's no ROM DOS
<Minataku> At least not on the T1200
<waylandbill> no.. I take that back. I had a C-64 way back when. :-)
<Minataku> It has 1MB of RAM, though, with the upper 384-some kB usable as a RAMdrive
<Minataku> Hardware-implemented, even
<waylandbill> Minataku: gonna make a museum?
<ActionParsnip> waylandbill: ive had an atari 2600, a Toshiba MSX 64k and a ZX Spectrum 128k +2
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Check these out :D
<ActionParsnip> then Mega CD
<Minataku> waylandbill: Yep
<Minataku> I've got 22 machines
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip: I remember the TRS-80. That was as useless as all hell.
<Minataku> With more on the way
<Minataku> The TRS-80 line was very popular
<ActionParsnip> Minataku: looks ace man
<Minataku> I have a TRS-80 PC-1
<Minataku> Their first model pocket computer ;3
<waylandbill> Minataku: I know. Many sold although I have no idea why
<rowenthedark> Still have a regular nintendo, 386, 486 gateway, snes, original gameboy.
<Minataku> waylandbill: You could run CP/M on them, I believe
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: snes was ACE
<Minataku> At that time, if it could run CP/M it was useful no matter what
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: uh huh
<ActionParsnip> rowenthedark: didnt like the controller (shoulder buttons) but the games were better than sega
<DarkED> hey all
<ActionParsnip> lo DarkED
<waylandbill> it's gotta be difficult to find some of that older hardware. I'd think many models would've been destroyed by now.
<rowenthedark> ActionParsnip: The games were better.
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << Don't forget to look at these A/UX screenshots :D
<Minataku> waylandbill: Only by assholes
<waylandbill> LOL
<Minataku> I took those screenshots and converted them from AppleSingle and their backwards ass PICT format
<Minataku> Pain in the ass
<HaSH> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PhinnFort> HaSH: try acetoneis
<PhinnFort> o
<HaSH> hmm
<HaSH> ok ill give it a look :-)
<PhinnFort> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/AcetoneISO2?content=44805
<PhinnFort> it's very usefull, if you don't like the command line
<HaSH> yea no stranger to the cli ;-)
<HaSH> *im
<folding> can anyone help me with acpi/kubuntu shutdown?
<AA_ZZ> can anyone help me with acpi/kubuntu shutdown?
<thev> anyone know anything about openclipart.org?
<thev> lots of references to it, but the site is down
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I set up a shortcut key (win+t) to open a terminal (konsole)?
<yotux> not sure
<mindslant> I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 on an AMD64, what is the best way to install WINE...thankyou
<Lunar_Lamp> gah, ok, found it.
<PhinnFort> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Lunar_Lamp> Keyboard shortcuts is under regional & accessibility when I thought it would be under peripherals.
<cox377> i'ver got a problem with digikam
<cox377> something to do with database, anyone know how to fully remove and reinstalled?
<alesan^nc> hi, do you know if it's possible to install the vim-full without having to install gnome?
<crimsun> no, it's not.
<alesan^nc> I need the netrw thing, do I have to install the nasty gnome-gtk stuff?
<alesan^nc> it's senseless :(
<tsdgeos> it's ubuntu
<alesan^nc> I mostly use vim through a ssh terminal
<tsdgeos> remember kubuntu is not the primary desktop
<alesan^nc> so I have no hope?
<tsdgeos> of course
<tsdgeos> bug the package mantainer
<crimsun> s/bug/ask nicely/
<crimsun> even better, provide debdiff(s)
<alesan^nc> isn't it possible to force the installation of a package without the dependancies
<BluesKaj> alesan^nc, i suppose it's possible to force installation, but without dependencies what good is athe pkg if it doesn't work?
<alesan^nc> BluesKaj, I am not sure I need the dependencies if I do no use the graphical functions
<BluesKaj> well alesan^nc , maybe there's a CLI version
<alesan^nc> it seems not.
<BluesKaj> bummer, alesan^nc
<frojnd> does anyone here know for any 3d data browsers?
<Giga> 
<frojnd> does anyone here know for any 3d browsers, like konqueror is browser, I just need to browse 3d ...
<BluesKaj> frojnd, the browsers aren't 3D , the content of the site the browser navigates to may be 3D if you know what sites are setup with 3D graphics
<frojnd> BluesKaj: yes they are
<BluesKaj> The browser you are using has to have the proper graphics utility plugins as well
<BluesKaj> well , then why are you asking us if you already know
<frojnd> BluesKaj: I sow it once, and lost link...
<frojnd> also name
<frojnd> otherwise I wouldn't bother
<BluesKaj> yes, it was as a site not a browser
<BluesKaj> get it ?
<frojnd> I totally get it, just don't seem u get it what I mean
<frojnd> or belive me
<angrycore> hi all
<angrycore> does anybody know how ubuntu could be recompiled for i686?)
<Tm_T> angrycore: sure, but why?
<angrycore> why?) you mean "for what?")
<Tm_T> to gain theorethic 0.3 % advance?
<angrycore> may be
<Tm_T> angrycore: well, what is reason to do something like that
<angrycore> but after recompiling the kernel the boost is quite sensable
<Tm_T> well, just recompile every package
<Chousuke> angrycore: you will gain nothing by recompiling ubuntu
<Tm_T> wait, that's gentoo
<Chousuke> angrycore: except an unsupportable system
<afirmed> Hello there
<Tm_T> Chousuke: well, lot's of doing gained
<Chousuke> heh :P
<BluesKaj> frojnd, I've never heard of a 3D browser , unless it was running inside a game or java or some such thing
<angrycore> no, i dont want to recompile everything but some packages like xorg or kde
<frojnd> BluesKaj: don't know if it was java
<Chousuke> angrycore: that won't benefit you
<angrycore> why?
<Chousuke> angrycore: the packages that benefit from arch-dependent optimisations are already available
<piotrek__> kurwa
<Chousuke> ie. the kernel, and maybe libc
<Tm_T> Chousuke: maybe
<piotrek__> fucking linux
<piotrek__> ;|
<Tm_T> and about kernel, oh well, in i686 case, no real gaining I afraid
<Chousuke> anyway, recompiling anything for just performance is not worth the troubles it causes.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | piotrek__
<piotrek__> a
<piotrek__> a
<piotrek__> a
<ubotu> piotrek__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<piotrek__> a
<piotrek__> a
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> piotrek__: go whine someplace else.
<piotrek__> s
<piotrek__> s
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> PriceChild:
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> hello
<Tm_T> hi
<Chousuke> ubuntu: you can change your nickname from the default by typing /nick newnickname
<Chousuke> right.
<Chousuke> heh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<ubuntuole> ciao
<Tm_T> !it | ubuntuole
<ubotu> ubuntuole: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<angrycore> so you think that it worthless operation?)
<Tm_T> angrycore: very
<Chousuke> Yes
<ubuntuole> ciao vado via
<Tm_T> angrycore: unless you think it as educational moment
<Chousuke> Well, most of waht you'll learn is that it wasn't worth the trouble
<Chousuke> I used to recompile my own kernels and all taht stuff, too.
<Jamie> Where's FSHero damn him
<Jamie> :P
<Chousuke> but then I stopped and went back to stock kernels :P
<Chousuke> and now I'm using OS X as my primary OS :P
<angrycore> i dont think ubuntu is good for deep linux educational purpose ) lfs or gentoo are much better for it)
<jthomas> Chousuke: shame
<Chousuke> depends on what kind of education you want.
<Chousuke> jthomas: I'm pragmatical.
<Chousuke> If I had a PC, though, I'd run Ubuntu on it.
<jthomas> PC = Personal Computer.  Mac is a PC.  So, run Ubuntu!
<angrycore> Chousuke: sure
<Chousuke> meh
<jthomas> lol
<Chousuke> I meant non-mac ;p
<angrycore> (:
<francesco_> are there italian channel?
<Chousuke> I'm currently booted to windows though because I wanted to play a game taht doesn't work in wine.
<jthomas> yeah those macs are sooo special
<Chousuke> that's all I use windows for, really.
<Chousuke> I have two games that are win-only
<Chousuke> and one app, but that I can run in a VM
<francesco_> buona sera ci sta un canale italiano?
<Chousuke> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesco_> grazie
<francesco_> !it
<angrycore> i also got winxp home on my notebook, but only cause it was imposible to by it without windows
<Chousuke> type /join #kubuntu-it
<ejortegau> hey guys... my ubuntu server seems to know its hostname but not its domain name... how can i set it?
<vecina> I miffed the command for konqueror and now it wont load it up from the quickstart. Its associated command is now "sudo konqueror". Can anyone tell me what the correct command should be?
<angrycore> hmm.. i've never booted in afted the first time in store to check hardware
<vecina> this is for web browsing
<uros> hi all. how do i find out which kernel i am running?
<angrycore> uname -a
<angrycore> uros: uname -r )
<BluesKaj> vecina, kdesu konqueror
<vecina> Blueskaj Its not even supposed to be using a password, i just want to quickload the web browser
<vecina> i wanted to create a superuser konqueror, and somehow it overwrote the normal web browser icon in the quickstart
<BluesKaj> dunno
<vecina> can anyone look to see what the command is on theirs? it didnt even have the word "konqueror" in it i remember
<vecina> it was like webconnect blah b lah or  something
<antonis> i want to know if there is "  System > Administration > Software Sources " in kubuntu
<angrycore> maybe it is good to use kde sessions feature?
<BluesKaj> antonis, its' called /etc/apt/sources.list
<angrycore> or place konqueror in ~./kde/Autostart
<antonis> angrycore: how i can turn into kde???
<rita> i have installed kubuntu but i cant add more packaes live for example kvirc or mc, any help?
#kubuntu 2007-06-13
<angrycore> antonis: turn into kde? o.O
<BluesKaj> antonis, run adept or apt package manager to install more apps from sources
<antonis> how can i use kde sessions feature????
<angrycore> open kcontrol
<angrycore> antonis: there go to smth like 'kde components"
<Ze_M> i did run the adept_installer but i cant find xchat ot other known programs to install, any help?
<angrycore> antonis: session manager
<angrycore> Ze_M: try adept_manager
<Ze_M> angrycore: whereisit
<angrycore> Ze_M: find there a button with two green arrows
<angrycore> press alt+F2
<angrycore> type there adept_manager
<angrycore> press enter)
<arkanabar> I forget how to mount a partition....
<angrycore> arkanabar: man mount ?
<arkanabar> I need to mount them to look at them, so I know which one to blow to install Feisty from disk.
<angrycore> Ze_M: honetly i don't like adept - aptitude is much better in my opinion
<Ze_M> doesnt appear any outputfor xchat search
<afrol> hello, folks. I think my friend on ubuntu gutsy may have found a problem with the new version of boost (1.34).
<afrol> it looks as if xmmsclient-c++ is looking for 1.33.1
<Ze_M> afterte packages are installed are they erased?
<afrol> nopaste of errors (when compiling client): http://rafb.net/p/DWmo8S56.html
<Ze_M> i dont see any option to keep downloaded packages    afterinstall
<afrol> with libboost-signals-dev 1.34 installed
<ejortegau> hey guys. any help with php? i tried #php but i'm getting redirected to #overflow :(
<angrycore> Ze_M: you don't have to
<angrycore> Ze_M: you can recreate them any time you want
<angrycore> dpkg can do that
<angrycore> but i dont remember exact commands for it0
<angrycore> if you want  to install xchat try alt+F2 -> konsole
<angrycore> type there: sudo aptitude update
<angrycore> then: sudo aptitude install xchat
<angrycore> if it wont help check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Level15> hey guys. i'm trying to use mail() function to send mail (obviously). i'm setting up extra headers to be From: user@host, but the mailserver bounces them since apparently he is getting something like mail from: www-data@server. any ideas?
<L-_-_-_-_-_-R> Hi.
<L-_-_-_-_-_-R> This nickname is awesome.
<L-_-_-_-_-_-R> Left        Right
<L-_-_-_-_-_-R> Anyone here use Linux?
<Goliath23> you don't? :)
<Tailsfan> Does Kubuntu support FAT32 USB Hard Drives?
<doronb2> someone can help????
<Goliath23> Tailsfan: yes.
<Goliath23> doronb2: whats the problem?
<Tailsfan> OK, Because whenever I plug in my Buslink Drive, It won't show up on the desktop or the Storage Media area
<vince_> join #kubuntu-fr
<vince_> lol ->
<doronb2> please visit - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084179 and read my problem (its long.. i put a screenshot there also)
<Goliath23> Tailsfan: does it have an external power supply?
<doronb2> PLEASE
<Tailsfan> Yes
<Tailsfan> and it's plugged in
<Goliath23> Tailsfan: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Tailsfan> Getting Ready to use 7.04
<Goliath23> and updating from what version?
<Tailsfan> No Other, I'm installing ot fresh from XP
<Goliath23> Tailsfan: is it already installed? I would expect that it displays a dialog if you put in an usb disk
<Tailsfan> Not Yet
<Goliath23> doronb2: this is what you geht if you try to boot the CD?
<Goliath23> doronb2: after you hit install, I mean?
<doronb2> yes
<L-_-_-_-_-_-R> Only nickname that wasn't already registered. :)
<doronb2> also if i press "check CD" or any other possebility
<Tailsfan> BRB 5-10 Mins
<Goliath23> doronb2: I don't have a clue what causes this behaviour, but you could try to add an additional kernel option "noapic".
<doronb2> i dont understand. what i need to do? how i add this?
<Goliath23> i'm searching for a helpful forum thread right now
<xero> how do you get sound in a flash plugin in firefox?
<doronb2> thanks Goliath23
<xero> anyone?
<Goliath23> doronb2: what are all the other options called on the boot screen beside "install" there must be an option where you can edit the kernel boot parameters. adding the word "noapic" to it might help in your case.. not sure.
<Goliath23> you could also try the alternate install cd available on the mirrors
<darkrift_> doronb2: , try different versions too
<doronb2> i tried 3 altenatives mirrors
<darkrift_> not diff mirrors
<doronb2> threr isnt any option to edit the kernel
<darkrift_> not edit kernel
<darkrift_> edit boot options
<darkrift_> should be the 2rd option down on the boot list
<darkrift_> it should pop up a little text box with some text in it that you can type in
<darkrift_> add noapic to teh end of that
<doronb2> i tried them all... really
<doronb2> whats "noapic"?
<darkrift_> advanced power erm..... forgot
<darkrift_> but i know sometimes it works :)
<darkrift_> mine wouldnt boot without it (from cd)
<Goliath23> advanced programmable interrupt controller
<darkrift_> there we go
<darkrift_> just try it
<darkrift_> cant hurt
<doronb2> thanks for trying but there isnt an option that i can edit boot params
<doronb2> ...
<darkrift_> there IS if you used teh kubuntu 7.04 cd
<Goliath23> some standard which is not implemented very well by some bios vendors as far as I know and therefore causing troubles on systems other than windows sometimes
<darkrift_> cause i just installed a few days ago and i used that same cd
<Goliath23> on the same pc?
<Goliath23> did you add a pci card since then?
<doronb2> ok i'm trying again and will return in 5 minutes. THANKS GOLIATH AND DARKRIFT
<darkrift_> good luck
<doronb2> ok, before i'm restarting i tried to boot in my virtual box, just to show the menu options. i printscreened and there are the options - http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5668/65607520df9.jpg
<doronb2> please check
<jhutchins> doronb2: What happens when you pres Esc?
<doronb2> i'm entering a text mode interface
<doronb2> "boot:"
<doronb2> (at least in the VB.. hopefully also in the real restart)
<arash_> Totally new to KDE
<arash_> how do I add profiles, so family members can sign in?
<Minataku> They don't deserve the privilige!
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> But I don't know, I'm sure someone here does, though
<arash_> Yea, they are suickers for MS, anyway, how
<Minataku> Maybe the bot might
<Minataku> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Minataku> There we go :D
<Minataku> Now force them to use nothing but Kubuntu
<Minataku> Or some other form of "Not Windows"
<doronb2> any ideas of helping with my problem???
<Minataku> doronb2: You need to set custom boot options
<SuperPerroFlashi> hey, I had a question
<Minataku> Ugh, a dumbass custom menu thing
<SuperPerroFlashi> don't know if you guys could help me
<coreymon77> !ask | SuperPerroFlashi
<ubotu> SuperPerroFlashi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SuperPerroFlashi> awesome
<doronb2> Minataku : how can i do that?
<SuperPerroFlashi> simple: can't get ethernet to work with FF
<SuperPerroFlashi> which does work with BB
<Minataku> doronb2: I have no clue how to edit boot options from that idiot menu
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> doronb2: Just hang around, but don't ask more than once every 10 or 15 minutes
<doronb2> and NOT from this menu how can i do it??
<SuperPerroFlashi> and... that's weird
<Minataku> doronb2: Say, have you tried the alternative install CD?
<Minataku> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<doronb2> mmmmm... i didn't get it.. why dont ask more than once every 15 min??
<SuperPerroFlashi> it works out of the box with BB (Live DVD), but does not with FF
<Minataku> doronb2: Because it's rather annoying
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: BB? FF?
<arash_> Hello, how do I increase my screen resolution, i got 1024x786 I think
<Minataku> !resolution
<SuperPerroFlashi> Breezy, Feisty
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Ah
<arash_> but I know it can got faaaaaaaaaaar more, like 1900*1200 wsomnething
<Minataku> No idea
<doronb2> minataku: i tried alternatives install cd's
<SuperPerroFlashi> ah, yeah... it's puzzled quite some ppl already
<SuperPerroFlashi> (myself being the first)
<Minataku> doronb2: Then I'm stuck, sorry
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Wireless?
<doronb2> uboto: where can i find this "expert" install cd??
<SuperPerroFlashi> nope
<cables> doronb2: ubotu is a bot
<Minataku> !alternate | doronb2
<ubotu> doronb2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<SuperPerroFlashi> ethernet bband
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Hrm... I know of at least one case where some dumbass left a driver out of Feisty
<SuperPerroFlashi> no funky wireless super-fine stuff
<tailsfan> Back, Sorry I took long
<SuperPerroFlashi> no, Driver's there, checked
<Minataku> I hope that's not the issue with you
<Minataku> Oh,that's good
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Perhaps you need to manually configure it
<tailsfan> OK, I think I figured out what my problem is with the USB Hard Drive
<SuperPerroFlashi> maybe...
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Try that
<Minataku> If automatic doesn't work, try manual
<doronb2> ok... how can i get this EXPERT cd?
<SuperPerroFlashi> however... you might realize i'm an absolute ignorant
<Minataku> It's not broken unless neither works
<SuperPerroFlashi> lol
<Minataku> doronb2: I already had ubotu tell you
<Minataku> It's not my fault if you refused to pay attentio
<Minataku> n
<tailsfan> Do you have to install a package to recognize SCSI Drives?
<Minataku> tailsfan: SCSI Emulation should be there by default
<doronb2> it said " see also !minimal"... what is minimal?
<Minataku> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Minataku> Get the Alternate, though, first
<tailsfan> OK, because whenever I did install my HDD on Windows, I get "USB-IDE Bridge" followed by "SCSI Adapter00"
<Minataku> It should be in the same place that you got the regular one
<SuperPerroFlashi> however, I'm still puzzled... how come it works so easily with Breezy?
<Minataku> tailsfan: Right, the bridge functions using SCSI transport protocol
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: No idea
<tailsfan> and it's showing up on Kubuntu, my Drive
<doronb2> minataku: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Minataku> tailsfan: So what's the problem then?
<SuperPerroFlashi> wicked
<Minataku> doronb2: Good luck
<SuperPerroFlashi> thanks anyways
<SuperPerroFlashi> ciao
<doronb2> minataku: but the minimal is ubuntu, not Kubuntu...
<doronb2> no?
<Minataku> doronb2: There is a minimal Kubuntu CD
<tailsfan> WheneverI plug in my USB Hard Drive, Kubuntu will not show the icon on the Desktop or Storage Media areas
<Minataku> They're actually all the same distro, more or less
<Minataku> Just with a different xxxxx-desktop package
<SuperPerroFlashi> minimal? as in Zip kinda size?
<Minataku> No, minimal as in nothing on the CD
<Minataku> The way it SHOULD be, really, a network install
<doronb2> ok... THANKS!
<Minataku> The only reason you'd need a CD with packages on it is because you have no network
<Minataku> doronb2: Again, good luck
<SuperPerroFlashi> mmhh... OR... you can't get the internet to work...
<doronb2> at last.. someone that helps..
<SuperPerroFlashi> actually: can't get to access the internet...
<tailsfan> If it helps, according to KInfoCenter, It shows up in there as "USB-ATAPI4 Bridge Controller"
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Have you tried manual configuration?
<Minataku> tailsfan: What filesystem is on this drive?
<SuperPerroFlashi> manual configuration... as in?
<tailsfan> FAT32
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: Manually entering network configuration information
<SuperPerroFlashi> yep, tried, but don't bet on it...
<tailsfan> If that ain't the Problem, It could be that the drive is NTFS
<SuperPerroFlashi> maybe I just did nothing right
<SuperPerroFlashi> what "should" i do? to properly configure it?
<Minataku> Let's see if the bot has any wisdom on this
<Minataku> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> Not all networking is wireless, damnit
<Minataku> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SuperPerroFlashi> lol
<BluesKaj> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<tailsfan> !ATAPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atapi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rootusr> Does Work Kubunty With Windows Vista /New File System) in the same PC?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: You take over
<BluesKaj> hehe
* Minataku runs away
<Minataku> XD
<tailsfan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm not in prime thinking mode ATM X3
<BluesKaj> no Minataku, i'm going out to have a beer on the patio
<rootusr> Vindows vista nes file system is "WinSF"
<Minataku> No, Kubuntu doesn't work with that new piece of sh*t "filesystem" that "comes" with Vista
<SuperPerroFlashi> ok, I KNOW my ISP uses dhcp
<Minataku> But then Vista barely works with it either
<SuperPerroFlashi> haha, Minataku
<Minataku> So it all balances out
<arash_> "sudo: nvidia-settings: command not found"
<BluesKaj> BBL
<arash_> What is that supposed to mean??
<SuperPerroFlashi> there is no nvidia... bin?
<Minataku> Seems pretty obvious to me
<arash_> minataku - Ok, what does the guide mean? it says I should run that command
<Minataku> arash_: Do you have an nvidia card?
<arash_> I don't know, I think so
* Minataku facepalms
<arash_> 8800 I think
* tailsfan is getting aggrivated
<Minataku> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue" ( Quote from "Airplane" )
<Minataku> XD
<SuperPerroFlashi> XD
<Minataku> I love that movie
<SuperPerroFlashi> airplane as in The Airplane?
<Minataku> I should go watch it
<SuperPerroFlashi> mmhh... never have
<Minataku> SuperPerroFlashi: No, "Airplane", that's the name of the movie
<Minataku> Comedy
<SuperPerroFlashi> yes, but the Sniffing glue... sounded a bit like the Jefferson... never mind
<ruben> holaa
<coreymon77> hi
<wsjunior> does anybody know which package is need to have manpages of c/c++ libraries like in freebsd?!
<wsjunior> *needed
<coreymon77> wsjunior: apt-cache search it
<coreymon77> \see what comes up
<wsjunior> coreymon77: i tried it before asking dude
<wsjunior> i've searching for this package for two days actually..
<wsjunior> it's not manpages-dev neither glibc-doc
<MattParry> Hi!  Does anyone know if there are any KDE intergration plans for the ubuntu mobile and embedded plans?
<tailsfan> how do you rename a file in Terminal
<tailsfan> how do you rename a file in Terminal
* HomeRoey is away: doing something somehow more important than IRC...
* Tm_T slaps HomeRoey 
* HomeRoey is back (gone 00:00:17)
<Tm_T> !away | HomeRoey
<ubotu> HomeRoey: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<evsophomore2009> can someone tell me how to Uninstall FrostwirE?
<hikaricore> tailsfan: mv filename othername
<Tm_T> HomeRoey: just turn that public away off thank you
<HomeRoey> how do you do that?
<zengrong>  
<Tm_T> HomeRoey: hmm, Konversation?
<HomeRoey> x-chat
<HomeRoey> regrettably
<HomeRoey> one of the last pieces of gtk-encumbered code I still use
<Tm_T> no idea, just browse settings
<tailsfan> Thanks
<zengrong> konver~
<HomeRoey> (gaim, x-chat and gimp)
<bipolar> Kopete, Konversation, Krita :)
* HomeRoey is away: ok, I'm really away this time :P
<thiago_> #highway
<giovani2> HomeRoey: ahem ... pidgin hahaha
<giovani2> thou hast saideth the name that shall not be spoken!
<thugnasty> hey, I have a quesion about mp3 playback
<thugnasty> I'm a complete newb
<thugnasty> I'm running 6.06, and I am able to view dvds
<thugnasty> yet, I am unable to use eithser kaffeine or amaroK to listen to mp3
<stdin> thugnasty: have you installed the codec package?
<evsophomore2009> can someone help me install a Deb. file???
<stdin> !deb | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<thugnasty> I am not certain
<thugnasty> I've gotten some things off of the adept program
<stdin> thugnasty: it's called "libxine-extracodecs", check that's installed
<thugnasty> yeah, there is a problem with that...I think
<thugnasty> when I request an install
<evsophomore2009> it still wont install!
<thugnasty> it says (BREAK) install in read
<thugnasty> red*
<thugnasty> should I still install it?
<stdin> thugnasty: try running the command "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" in konsole and post the error to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<evsophomore2009> stdin: it still wont install
<stdin> evsophomore2009: what's the error?
<evsophomore2009> Errors were encounterd while processing /home/mike/dektop/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb
<baghyay> comment    faire lancer le programe qu'il cherche des mis  jours pour kubuntu  car il a ps lancer en dmarage
<stdin> evsophomore2009: there's more than that, post the whole of the output to pastebin
<thugnasty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25351/
<evsophomore2009> well it wont let me copy & Paste it, so ill take a Screen Shot
<thugnasty> I apologize for my stupidity
<evsophomore2009> hold on
<stdin> thugnasty: is that the whole of the outout?
<stdin> *output
<stdin> !fr | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thugnasty> no, sorry
<thugnasty> hold on just one moment, I'll put the whole part in
<baghyay> oh   sorry i forget that
<thugnasty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25352/
<stdin> thugnasty: it looks like a sources problem, post the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<thugnasty> just put that into konsole?
<evsophomore2009> http://i16.tinypic.com/628eljq.jpg
<stdin> thugnasty: you can open it in kate and copy and paste it in to pastebin
<stdin> evsophomore2009: how did you get the file, and where is it from?
<evsophomore2009> aim.com
<evsophomore2009> im trying to get Aol Instant Messanger
<evsophomore2009> im really sick of Kopete
<savetheWorld> try pigdin
<savetheWorld> try pidgin
<evsophomore2009> savetheworld: i just want AIM, im famillar with it
<evsophomore2009> and i like it
<thugnasty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25354/
<thugnasty> was that the right thing?
<stdin> thugnasty: you're missing the main "dapper main restricted" source
<thugnasty> stdin: alright, how do I go about fixing this?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: it's a bad file, complain to the aol people. In the meantime download the tzg file and follow the instructions
<evsophomore2009> tzg file?
<stdin> thugnasty: open the file as root (press Alt-F2 and type in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list)
<stdin> evsophomore2009: from this page http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#install
<evsophomore2009> ahh i see
<stdin> evsophomore2009: the option under the deb files
<waltercool> Someone know why i can empty my trash can?
<avalon> Is there a way to setup beryl with Kubuntu?
<evsophomore2009> stdin: okay now how do i install it?>
<avalon> I'm running the nvidia kernel
<stdin> thugnasty: paste in this line "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted"
<Tm_T> !beryl > avalon
<evsophomore2009> stdin: how do i install it?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: download it, to your desktop
<evsophomore2009> done
<waltercool> someone?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: then run this command (in konsole) "cd / ; sudo tar xzf ~/Desktop/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.tgz"
<stdin> copy and paste it
<stdin> thugnasty: then when you've done that, save it and run "sudo apt-get update" then you should be able to install the codec
<evsophomore2009> stdin:
<evsophomore2009> cd / ; sudo tar xzf ~/Desktop/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.t
<evsophomore2009> **
<evsophomore2009> mike@mike-desktop:~$ cd / ; sudo tar xzf ~/Desktop/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.t
<evsophomore2009> tar: /home/mike/Desktop/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.t: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<evsophomore2009> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<evsophomore2009> tar: Child returned status 2
<evsophomore2009> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<evsophomore2009> OOPS sorry people
<stdin> evsophomore2009: you missed the full command, the filename has a ".tgz" at the end
<kadaz> Hi
<stdin> evsophomore2009: "cd / ; sudo tar xzf ~/Desktop/aim-1.5.234-1.i386.tgz"
<Fable> i need help with beryl. it doesnt open when i check in the tackbar. help please
<kadaz> Hi
<stdin> hi kadaz, Welcome to #kubuntu
<stdin> and he's gone :p
<Fable> hi
<evsophomore2009> Cannot open: No such file or directory
<evsophomore2009> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<evsophomore2009> tar: Child returned status 2
<evsophomore2009> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<kadaz> Hi
<Fable> i didnt mean to ask the question asap :(
<stdin> evsophomore2009: is the file on your desktop?
<kadaz> Kubunto is great !!!
<stdin> ^ yes it is :)
<evsophomore2009> the tgz..yes
<evsophomore2009> well the picture looks like a package
<stdin> evsophomore2009: ok, try "sudo tar xzf ~/aim<TAB>" (where <TAB> is the actual tab key)
<stdin> opps...
<waltercool> how can i empty my trash can?
<waltercool> i cant
<kadaz> heh, life the lid and lift
<stdin> "sudo tar xzf ~/Desktop/aim<TAB>" (where <TAB> is the actual tab key), evsophomore2009
<stdin> waltercool: any error given?
<waltercool> only... i cant empty...
<waltercool> is blocked the option
<evsophomore2009> Stdin: It didnt work
<stdin> waltercool: that normally means that it's already empty
<waltercool> yes, but i have 2 files in
<waltercool> and i cant empty
<pablo_> hola
<pablo_> como estan
<Fable> is anyone familiar with adesklets
<stdin> evsophomore2009: ok, try this: "cd ~/Desktop ; ls aim*" and show me what it says
<pablo_> what?
<evsophomore2009> ls: aim: No such file or directory
<Fable> because i need help installing them
<kadaz> can I ask a quick question?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: hmm, you're sure the file "aim-1.5.234-1.i386.tgz" is on your desktop?
<stdin> kadaz: ask away
<evsophomore2009> do i have to exract it?
<kadaz> does kubunto do a back up of xorg.conf the orginal one install on setup.
<stdin> evsophomore2009: you extract it when you install it, so you just need to location of the archive
<kadaz> and if it does, where it is?
<evsophomore2009> hmmm
<evsophomore2009> this is annoying
<stdin> kadaz: it may do, look in the /etc/X11 directory and see if there are any files named "xorg.conf" but with something after it, eg "xorg.conf.backup"
<kadaz> I checked. nothing, I see xorg.conf1 , 2 , 3, 4
<kadaz> no backup.
<thugnasty_> stdin: I still have the same problem with the audio playback
<stdin> kadaz: the 1, 2, 3 etc.. are the backups
<kadaz> which would be the last backup?
<baghyay> when i  ve
<baghyay> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<baghyay> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
<kadaz> dont wanna put one in and not see a screen :D
<stdin> evsophomore2009: maybe the instructions are wrong, see what " find ~ -type f -name "aim*" " shows
<stdin> thugnasty_: did you restart amarok/kaffeine?
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb.desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim-1.5.286.tgz.desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb[9] .desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim-1.5.286.tgz[2] .desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim-1.5.286.desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb[10] .desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/aim_1.5.286-1_i386.deb.tar.gz.desktop
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/Desktop/usr/bin/aim
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/Desktop/usr/lib/aim/extra/aim.png
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/Desktop/usr/lib/aim/extra/aim.xpm
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/Desktop/usr/lib/aim/help/images/aimheaderleft.gif
<stdin> ok, ok
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/Desktop/aim-1.5.286.tgz
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/usr/bin/aim
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/usr/lib/aim/extra/aim.png
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/usr/lib/aim/extra/aim.xpm
<evsophomore2009> /home/mike/usr/lib/aim/help/images/aimheaderleft.gif
<evsophomore2009> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Shiot!!!! sorry everyone!!!!
<kadaz> !pastbine evsophomore2009
<thugnasty_> stdin: it says it is playing the songs, but I don't hear anything
<evsophomore2009> i already know Kadaz
<kadaz> k :P
<thugnasty_> stdin: it also plays the songs very quickly
<stdin> thugnasty_: sounds silly, but check volume in the app and in kmix
<last> ~$
<thugnasty_> stdin: they are turned on
<stdin> evsophomore2009: ok, do this then: cd / ; sudo tar xzf /home/mike/Desktop/aim-1.5.286.tgz
<thugnasty_> stdin: I honestly have no idea what is happening
<kadaz> which would be the last backup of xorg.conf
<stdin> kadaz: look at the dates on the file, tho it's probably the one with the largest number
<evsophomore2009> stdin: when i paste that in there and click enter, it just opens a new line
<kadaz> just doing that now :D
<evsophomore2009> mike@mike-desktop:/$
<stdin> evsophomore2009: good, now try running the command "aim"
<evsophomore2009> aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stdin> thugnasty_: try installing "mpg321" and playing the mp3 in that, if that doesn't work, then it could be the file
<stdin> evsophomore2009: does it open tho?
<evsophomore2009> no
<stdin> hmm, you need gtk then
<kadaz> brb
<evsophomore2009> gtk?
<stdin> install the package "libgtk1.2"
<stdin> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<evsophomore2009> where can i find this package to install it?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: in adept, or on the command line just run "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2"
<thugnasty_> stdin: when I search "mpg321" in adept manager, both files say "BREAK"
<evsophomore2009> okay done
<evsophomore2009> now what?
<stdin> evsophomore2009: try running "aim" again
<evsophomore2009> aim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stdin> thugnasty_: ok, I have a way to fix your sources.list file, open it up again and I'll give you a good one
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: what you're trying to compile?
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: or you try to run something?
<evsophomore2009> im trying to run AIM
<stdin> Tm_T: he's trying to install AIM (from a tgz file)
<Tm_T> interesting
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to transfer files from on feisty computer to another...
<semistud2354> one*
<thugnasty_> stdin: ok, sources.list is open
<semistud2354> its driving me nuts....i already downloaded the nfs
<semistud2354> and enabled filesharing on one
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: install kio-apt
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: or, actually, you can use directly packages.ubuntu.com
<evsophomore2009> kio-apt is already the newest version.
<evsophomore2009> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 159 not upgraded.
<stdin> thugnasty_: you on an standard x86 ?
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: ok, open konqueror and type apt:/
<semistud2354> anyone have any ideas
<thugnasty_> stdin: I believe so
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: and for every missing file try searching
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: in there os packages.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: if there is packages providing those files you're missing
<evsophomore2009> so what do i type in under packages.ubuntu
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: the missing file and select that you are searching file
<stdin> thugnasty_: delete everything in there and paste this one in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25360/
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: in this case: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<evsophomore2009> it says it cant find it
<evsophomore2009> but if its alot of trouble to install AIM than nevermind
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: heh
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: Kopete <3
<evsophomore2009> ew
<stdin> there are other apps too
<stdin> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<evsophomore2009> whats the other IM file called?
<evsophomore2009> somthing with a P
<thugnasty_> stdin: it says that it can't be saved
<stdin> thugnasty_: did you open it with kdesu ?
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: Pidgin, it's formerly Gaim
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: try Gaim and Kopete, use whichever you like more
<thugnasty_> stdin: ok, it saved this time...now should I try to get that codec?
<Tm_T> evsophomore2009: but use day or two, I hated Kopete for years just because it was different =)
<thugnasty_> stdin: the original one?
<stdin> thugnasty_: first run "sudo apt-get update" to refetch the package list
<thugnasty_> ok
<stdin> now make sure that libxine-extracodecs is installed again
<thugnasty_> stdin: it downloaded successfully this time, what should I do next?
<stdin> restart amarok and try playing the file again
<evsophomore2009> yeah i really like Gaim!!!
<evsophomore2009> alot better than Kopete
<thugnasty_> stdin: something still is wrong
<stdin> is there any sound?
<thugnasty_> stdin: there is no sound
<waltercool> how can i enter to default kde system control?
<stdin> waltercool: kcontrol?
<waltercool> or... system configurator
<stdin> thugnasty_: try mpg321, see if that installs
<waltercool> but original panel..., kubuntu panel dont have some things
<stdin> waltercool: yeah, it's kcontrol, just run that command
<waltercool> stdin: oh... thanks u :)
<jdmmade> hey there users
<jdmmade> I was curious if anyone could teach me how to write to my repository
<thugnasty_> stdin: I apologize, but where can I find the file after I have downloaded it?
<stdin> thugnasty_: what file?
<jdmmade> I want to get skype in there
<stdin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<thugnasty_> stdin: mpg321
<stdin> thugnasty_: it's a command line app, just run "mpg321 /path/to/file.mp3"
<jdmmade> is there anyway to do it through konsole?
<thugnasty_> stdin: hrm, it's not running
<jdmmade> I need to learn how to add the information to repository manually through konsole
<faidillinger> howto suscribe to a mailinglist with kontact
<stdin> jdmmade: you can edit the file with nano, ie "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list", tho the easiest waw would be to just run "echo "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list "
<stdin> thugnasty_: strange, maybe it's a bad file
<stdin> thugnasty_: or it has DRM
<thugnasty_> stdin: ok, there has been some progress...I have restarted amarok and now it is playing the songs at a normal speed, only without sound
<stdin> thugnasty_: do you get any sounds, ever?
<thugnasty_> stdin: yes
<stdin> hmm
<thugnasty_> stdin: Nevermind, it works now
<stdin> heh :p
<thugnasty_> stdin: I have absolutely no clue how
<stdin> me either, but at least it works now
<jdmmade> when I type deb it says command not found
<stdin> jdmmade: that's all one command
<stdin> jdmmade: "echo deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lunar-raven> my friend is having trouble booting into his windows partition.  His windows partition is on /dev/hdb1  ... what would that be in grub? hd1,0?
<lunar-raven> anyone know?
<lunar-raven> :)
<jdmmade> hmm
<stdin> lunar-raven: depends what's in /boot/grub/device.map
<jdmmade> all it did was bring up the dabian file
<jdmmade> debian*
<lunar-raven> hmm, how would i help him find out?
<jdmmade> can I get a hint on how to install it
<stdin> jdmmade: you add the repository and do "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install skype"
<lem_> list
<jdmmade> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jdmmade> lol
<lunar-raven> stdin: his windows is hd1
<stdin> then it's (hd1,0) for the 1st partition
<jdmmade> sweet
<jdmmade> it worked
<jdmmade> thanks
<jdmmade> hey does annyone know how to set ubuntu to work with my mic
<jdmmade> linux is harder then I thought
<stdin> make sure it's set to be recorded from, in kmix
<jdmmade> stdin
<jdmmade> I thank you for your help man
<jdmmade> youve been pretty helpful dude
<stdin> it's why I'm here :)
<lunar-raven> [18:44]  <stdin> then it's (hd1,0) for the 1st partition
<lunar-raven> for some reason that didnt work, said invalid partition
<lunar-raven> same with hd1,1
<lunar-raven> could this be because its windows vista?
<hitmanWilly> lunar-raven, are you sure its the second drive?
<stdin> hmm, maybe.
<hitmanWilly> lunar-raven, oh, vista, nm :)
<stdin> I also remember somthing about windows not liking not being on the 1st disk
<lunar-raven> heh
<hitmanWilly> lunar-raven, there's some specific options grub needs passed to it for win booting, don't remember exactly what atm
<stdin> lunar-raven: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25365/
<lunar-raven> thanks
<lunar-raven> ill try that
<ejm> doh! broadcom cards suck with any kernel above 2.6.15.
<jarn> Is there a way to make it so that when I start a new X server NumLock is enabled?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I converted a Qemu raw image (using qemu-img) to a VirtualBox image.  The image is a Windows XP 8 Gig image.  Whenever I try to start it up in VIrtualBox, though, it doesn't work (it goes to a BSOD).  Any ideas on this?
<stdin> Ertain: better to ask that in #vbox
<jdmmade> hey i am in kmix I am trying hard to get the settings to work
<jdmmade> stdin you think you can help me
<eljefe> jarn: in KDE there is a start-up numb-lock On/Off... try that yet?
<jdmmade> Ill explain what I did
<jdmmade> on output I got my mic part green and turned up
<jdmmade> input is off
<eljefe> Ertain: probably sees VBox as different 'hardware'.... Windows is very specific to what it runs on (it cannot be changed)
<jarn> eljefe: Not talking about KDE, but X. Not KDE-specific.
<eljefe> jarn: notr sure then, maybe something in xorg.conf
<jarn> eljefe: Okay, thanks.
<stdin> jdmmade: make sure that the "Input Source" in the "Switches" tab is set to the right source
<eljefe> i didn't help! ;)
<jdmmade> on switches I have headphone jack mode on headphone out, line jack mode is line in, mic jack mode is line in
<jdmmade> input source is cd, and the other is mixer
<kadaz> thank you stdin, that worked.
<eljefe> jdmmade: the mic is plugged in correctly, right?
<eljefe> just gotta be sure
<jdmmade> ya
<lunar-raven> no go.  he got the error  error in partition 0x7
<lunar-raven> error 15
<stdin> try "rootnoverify" instead of "root"
<stdin> ie: "rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<stdin> "
<hitmanWilly> IIRC windows also needs the chainloader option
<stdin> yep "chainloader +1"
<hitmanWilly> heh, been a while since my dual-boot days...
<stdin> I dual boot, but not with windows
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> BSD or another distro?
<hitmanWilly> or mac?
<stdin> just kubuntu and debian
<hitmanWilly> ah, k
<stdin> soon to be kubuntu feisty, debain and kubuntu gutsy
<hitmanWilly> :)
<stdin> just haven't gotten around to downloading the iso yet
<jdmmade> having trouble with my mic crap
<michael__> how do i tell what executable a konsole command is calling
<michael__> like i want to find whats being executed when i type nes
<stdin> what? the location of the file?
<Dragnslcr> which nes
<Dragnslcr> Will tell you the path
<stdin> or "command -V nes" too
<stdin> (in bash)
<lunar-raven> stdin: how is debian? I use kubuntu..so thats debian based, but ive never tried just plain debian
<michael__> thx
<Dragnslcr> lunar-raven- it'll be pretty much the same, just with older versions of everything
<lunar-raven> ah
<michael__> hmm
<lunar-raven> lol
<michael__> that isnt what i need
<stdin> lunar-raven: it's mostly the same, but some things work better in debian, and some don't :p, but debian isn't as uptodate
<lunar-raven> I like my software bleeding edge and dangerous
<michael__> where is the program stored?
<lunar-raven> =)
<michael__> it just shows me to /usr/bin/nes
<michael__> and i know whats not where its at
<Dragnslcr> michael__- uh, yes it is
* lunar-raven is running kubuntu gutsy
<lunar-raven> lol
<Dragnslcr> That sounds like a perfectly reasonable path to the executable
<michael__> no thats where all the command line executables are at
<jdmmade> can anyone help me and tell me how to setup kmix's output and input to work with skype please
<michael__> but i need the actual dir for the program
<stdin> michael__: yeah, the executible is in /usr/bin
<Dragnslcr> michael__- if /usr/bin/nes is a symlink, you can use ls -al /usr/bin | grep nes
<michael__> thx
<Dragnslcr> That would show you where the symlink points to
<stdin> or just "ls -l /usr/bin/nes"
<Dragnslcr> But it may not be a symlink
<Jucato> michael__: there is (usually...) no single "actual dir" for a program in Linux
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I have the bad habit of using | grep for everything
<stdin> I'm like that, but with awk :p
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<michael__> yeh it was a symmlink
<michael__> thx
<Jucato> isn't awk a bit... awkward? :)
<stdin> yeah, but it's what I know
<lem_> awk is awksome!
* n8k99 observes the awkward silence
<Jucato> hush! let people sleep
* n8k99 zzzzzzzzzzzz
* stdin gives n8k99 some coffee
<n8k99> whoa! now that's has nothing to do with awk
<stdin> echo coffee|awk '{print "/me gves n8k99 some "$1}' :)
<n8k99> lawl
<waltercool> kde3.5.7 isn't in adept?
<n8k99> you must add a repo for that
<Dragnslcr> Don't think so
<Dragnslcr> Well, not in the standard repository
<n8k99> its listed on kubuntu.org
<n8k99> http://kubuntu.org
<Dragnslcr> Or follow the link in the topic
<Jucato> waltercool: only for Feisty (like I said earlier)
* n8k99 should have know the ninja got it
<waltercool> but i have Feisty xD
<waltercool> and i have 3.5.6 xD
<kjdis> I am trying to figure out how/where to launch a program every time either X or the window manager starts, not sure where the right place is actually, anyone know how I can do this?  I thought a quick hack would be to edit the end of S99kdm but that didn't work right, caused the system to hang
<kjdis> rc.local, linked as S99, also didn't work
<hakaisou> kjdis, are you running 7.04?
<kjdis> yup
<kjdis> I used to use nvidia proprietary, but this time I wanted to use nvtv
<hakaisou> in the K Menu, you should see an icon named "Save Session"
<kjdis> ok?
<hakaisou> oh...
<hakaisou> um... crud
<hakaisou> nevermind
<kjdis> yeah I need it pre-login :)
<hakaisou> out of my league
<kjdis> if that's where you were going
<hakaisou> yea
<kjdis> somehow I need to launch it right after X/kdm fully loads
<kjdis> otherwise it hangs system
<hakaisou> you said program, so i figured you ment like Pidgin or something
<hakaisou> hmmm
<kjdis> yeah many ppl think that, it's common to think of using the "on login" methods, there are a few
<hakaisou> i don't know how you could do that
<kjdis> ppl on the net in posts have stated using those startup scripts, but they hang for me
<kjdis> a really dirty hack would be a timed script, have it wait like 5 mins or something and then launch, when everything is def'n loaded
<kjdis> OR, maybe in rc.local it's running with the wrong priviledges?
<n8k99> kjdis: just for clarity' s sake, what excatly are you trying to do?
<kjdis> but I doubt wrong priviledges would hang the system, I think it's more likely that nvtv tries to do things to the video card before the nv driver is loaded, and that prob causes the hang
<kjdis> I want nvtv to run pre-login to have tv-out
<kjdis> I setup a box for my friend, he only has an older TV in his living room, it crashed so I am reinstalling, in the past I used nvidia proprietary for tv-out but now I wanna use nvtv
<kjdis> he watches movies and stuff, and occasional very basic (and hard to read) web browsing :)
<n8k99> why does this have to start before you login to a KDE session?
<kjdis> Because he can't login without seeing the screen
<kjdis> there'll be no monitor at all
<n8k99> oh i see, instead of having a monitor your friend is using a tv
<kjdis> yup
<n8k99> gotcha
<kjdis> I really wanna make this work rather than give in and do nvidia binary, nvtv is better, because I can turn the tv on/off at will, and not have to modify X conf at all
<n8k99> can you just control the machine remotely, in order to boot/login?
<kjdis> so for example, I could take his system away from the TV to troubleshoot, and jsyut connect to a monitor
<kjdis> he won't know how to do anything even slightly advances
<kjdis> I guess I COULD ask him to just type his password before he sees the screen
<kjdis> but that could get annoying, because I've noticed that for some reason the first keystroke is ignored
* n8k99 thinks there is too much risk of failure in that
<Dragnslcr> If you find anything out, let me know. I'd like to have my bluetooth keyboard working before I login
<kjdis> well nvtv can be launched remotely, from any shell, and it fires out to TV
<kjdis> so, I could use the dirty timer hack I guess
<Qarl> Is it possible to make KMail _only_ check my IMAP inbox on interval? (and _not_ all of my folders)
<n8k99> you may need to do just that kjdis
<kjdis> just for the hell of it I'll try that now, I could write a timer/sleep script, but can cron run a job n amount of time after every boot?
<n8k99> i think its the other cron, acron or something like that that is dependent upon system uptime
<n8k99> anacron maybe
<Jucato> acorn
<Jucato> :)
* n8k99 turns Jucato into an acorn
<kjdis> anacron
* Jucato drops into the ground with a silent plop
* n8k99 stops a small dog from 'watering' the acorn
<kjdis> anacron doesn't quite fit the bill
<kjdis> Anacron  can  be  used  to  execute  commands  periodically, with a frequency specified in days.  Unlike
<kjdis>        cron(8), it does not assume that the machine is running continuously.  Hence, it can be used on machines
<kjdis>        that  arent  running  24  hours a day
<n8k99> Qarl: try to edit the IMAP folder properties, it should give tyou that option
<n8k99> kjdis: i knew it was one way or the other, just wasn't positive
<n8k99> Qarl: right-button click on the folder
<Qarl> n8k99: Thanks.  Do you mean 'Act on new/unread mail in this folder?'  Because, right now they are all disabled except for my inbox, but it still checks everything
<kjdis> if nvtv doesn't mind being run over and over, I can just use a stupid anacron hack and let it re-execute regardless
<n8k99> Qarl: i thought that there was a right button menu for the IMAP folder that lets you change the properties
<n8k99> you may have to edit the account itself to change teh frequency
<kjdis> "at" might work
<Qarl> n8k99: Yeah, I did right click on folder -> properties -> general -> act on...
<n8k99> Qarl: then you'll have to Configure Kmail > Accounts > set update frequency
<n8k99> kjdis: how often does your friend turn on his computer?
<visham> hi folks
<Qarl> n8k99: Yeah, it's set at 10 minutes right now.  It's doing the interval checking fine, but it checks all my folders, which takes a long time.
<visham> has anyone found problems with the OS scanning feature in nmap 4.2?
<Qarl> Maybe it's because I'm using disconnected IMAP...
<n8k99> Qarl: are all of your folders in IMAP?
<Qarl> n8k99: Most of them
<n8k99> all off the same Account?
<Qarl> Yeah
<n8k99> then you can only chagne the freqency of the account in kmail
<visham> "nmap -T4 -sS -O scanme.nmap.org" this command causes my internet connection to break down after nmap has finished to around 70%
<visham> what is the problem
* n8k99 has no idea about nmap
<FrYGuY101> Anybody good with wireless willing to help figure out why my Intel Pro/WIRELESS 2200bg doesn't want to seem to want to work?
<n8k99> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<visham> any nmap folks
<visham> solve my problem pls
<kjdis> Here's another question, how can I run a  program every time someone (or a specific user would do) logs OUT?
<ubuntu> I would like to restore my windows xp but ever since i installed ubuntu i cant can someone help me
<stdin> kjdis: put the command(s) in ~/.bash_logout
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  restore in what way? ya got a GRUB entry for it in the boot menu?
<ubuntu> every time i get to the end of the system restore it goes to create a user partion but it fails to do so
<kjdis> .bash_logout?  that applies to someone logging out of kdm?
<kjdis> GDM has a PostSession thing I guess?
<Dr_willis> systemrestore? what is this under?
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: what do you mean
<cotyrothery> i want to reinstall windows xp
<rodrigo> hello
<stdin> kjdis: well, when they logout (of kde) it is run, BUT it will also run when they close a terminal too
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  you want to totally REMOVE linux?
<rodrigo> can I install windows programs in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kjdis> I wonder if I can handle startup in startkde?
<cpk1> rodrigo: some, with wine
<rodrigo> yep I try it
<kjdis> I guess startkde might get modified at some point, while rc.local is all mine
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: yeah so that i can install windows then install ubuntu again and have dual boot
<rodrigo> but I don't know how to run the programs
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  use the live cd, delete the existing linux partitions.
<rodrigo> I install a demo of photoshop
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: i have
<rodrigo> but I don't know where to find
<visham> help regarding via-diag
<rodrigo> the exe
<rodrigo> file
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  then install windows, resize its partitions if it sets them up wrong. install linux.
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: i even formated it to ftfs
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: its not that easy
<Dr_willis> rodrigo,   when you 'wine setup.exe' it normally installs stuff to the .wine/SOMTHING/dir
<rodrigo> ik let me see
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: i dont understand but i have done every type of formating but it cant create user partion
<rodrigo> where I find that folder?
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to transfer files from one feisty computer to another...
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,    i perfer to have linux on its own HD. makes it much easier. :)
<hitmanWilly> rodrigo, i don't think photoshop works in wine atm...you may want to try Gimp
<Dr_willis> rodrigo,  in the users homedir.
<semistud2354> its driving me nuts....i already downloaded the nfs
<stdin> kjdis: what you could do, to handle the .bash_logout right, is to just check for $DISPLAY and do nothing if it's set
<rodrigo> thanks Dr_willis
<evsophomore2009> Okay guys, i had everything perfect, and boom my computer crashed
<evsophomore2009> I need help installing Firefox, and Flash
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: so how am i going to fix this problem
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  could use ssh,
<cotyrothery> becuase i need windows
<semistud2354> ssh
<cotyrothery> I wont to play wow
<semistud2354> from adept
<cpk1> rodrigo: go to winehq.org and look at the app database for the program you are trying to use, it should say what you need to do
<stdin> semistud2354: there's ssh, ftp, http, samba, nfs ........
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery, you are using some sort of 'system recovery' cd to restore windows? or a Actual XP install cd?
<semistud2354> so...the package is called ssh
<semistud2354> is that a plugin or a program on its own
<stdin> semistud2354: yeah, install the package "ssh"
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_willis> scp is handy. :)
<kjdis> stdin: maybe I'll do the $DISPLAY thing, but then again, I just want this to work, and unless I am there, my friend will never use the shell
<Theresa> hey folks. Quick question: If i'm not messing with sourcecode, do i need the Sources repositores?
<stdin> Dr_willis: so is fish:/
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: a restore cd
<semistud2354> ok lemme get i
<semistud2354> it
<stdin> Theresa: no, not really
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  delete all the partitions on the hd. so its 100% unalocated perhaps. and try again.
<cotyrothery> but i've done that
<Bearcat> stdin: thanks
<knapp> How can I force my cdrom to eject, even if it is in use?
<cpk1> cotyrothery: btw last i checked wow worked with wine
<kjdis> I am already gonna use one dirty hack to launch nvtv, might as well use anothwer to keep it working, see when the guy logs out the TV goes screwy, not sure why but logging out messes up nvtv and it needs to run again for the login screen to be visible again
<stdin> kjdis: just put the command inside a simple if statement
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  sounds like a stupid restore cd. Not a Linux issue. cant really help ya much more then that. what brand pc is this?
<fryguy_> Hrm. Okay. So, my wireless card is working. My wireless card can see the Access point. I have WPA supplicant installed. WPA supplicant supports my card. But I can't connect with it, still...
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: HP
<knapp> nevermind
<stdin> kjdis: like, if [ -z $DISPLAY ] ;then run this command...;fi
<cotyrothery> cpk1: yea but it is way to much for me to set up
<semistud2354> ok i got ssh
<kjdis> ideally I'd like it to work for every user though, in case he creates an account for his girlfriend or something stupid like that heh
<semistud2354> now what
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  may want to check the HP site/forums/support on the proper way to restore a system with those cd's
<kjdis> stdin: I may use your idea, thanks
<n8k99> kjdis: you have it working?
<semistud2354> i went clicked on remote
<semistud2354> and samba
<semistud2354> and nothing
<stdin> semistud2354: it's ssh, not samba
<Dr_willis> samba is not the same as ssh :)
<semistud2354> o
<cotyrothery> for some reason when i do use wine with wow its really slow
<semistud2354> so what do i do no
<stdin> semistud2354: just go to "fish:/(IP address of remote host)"
<semistud2354> now
<Bearcat> Dr_willis: thank goodness for that!
<stdin> semistud2354: the remote host is the computer with ssh installed
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  theres proberly a dozen+ tweaks ya can do to help it out. But I dont mess with WoW any more.
<kjdis> n8k99: I haven't tested the "at" upon boot solution yet
<n8k99> good luck
<semistud2354> so if i want to use this computer to connect to another computer
<semistud2354> i put ssh on this or the other computer
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,   install ssh on both systems
<semistud2354> ok
<semistud2354> one sec
* Dr_willis waits....
<cpk1> cotyrothery: have you tried using opengl with wow in wine?
<stdin> semistud2354: you put ssh on the computer you want to connect to, the ssh packages is actually the SERVER, you already have the client installed
<cotyrothery> cpk1 no why
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  because that will make it faster
<Dr_willis> :)
<kjdis> hmm, I just discovered kde
<kjdis> kde's Xstartup, Xreset, etc
<cotyrothery> Dr_willis: so how do i get opengl
<cpk1> cotyrothery: DX rendering is almost always terrible in linux, opengl should make a huge difference
<knapp> I'm installing an app through wine that has multiple CDs. When it asks for disk 2, how do I eject the disc and mount the next one so that the app can detect it?
<Dr_willis> cotyrothery,  i would say - go to the wine forums/sites/google for it. and find the info. I dont mess with WoW any more.
<Bearcat> yanno, i have to say that so far if i was gonna run a binary distro, this one is the one i would choose.
<Dr_willis> knapp,  often ive had to copy the data from all the cd's to a single "installdir" and run wine setup.exe from that dir.
<semistud2354> ok
<semistud2354> then i do the fish
<cpk1> cotyrothery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft scroll down to configuration
<knapp> man, I knew I should have done that from the get go.
<semistud2354> with ssh installed on the other computer
<Dr_willis> knapp,  also ive had some games not install right when you cd to the cd, then run wine.exe since wine has the cd locked  .. do wine /path/to/cd/setup.exe instead
<cotyrothery> guess im stuck with linux only
<knapp> ok, thanks willis
<cpk1> also you can try wine eject if you need to eject the cd
<cotyrothery> not that that is bad
<stdin> semistud2354: yeah, like "fish://user@192.168.0.2"
<semistud2354> i do that with konqueror???
<stdin> semistud2354: yeah, unless you want to use the commandline that is
<semistud2354> so now its askin me for a password...i dont know of any passwords that i put
* Dr_willis sighs
<Dr_willis> it wants the user name/password on the other box. You dont even know your own login password?
<semistud2354> yea
<stdin> it's your users password, you are actually logging in to the other computer
<semistud2354> i put it in
<semistud2354> hmmmm
<semistud2354> i see what i did wrong
<semistud2354> my bad
<jdmmade> anyone here can help me with kmix and skype?
<semistud2354> man i wish filesharing on linux was as easy as windows
<semistud2354> i mean....share some files and go to network
<stdin> there's samba for that, but it needs some configuring, and is less secure
<semistud2354> this works good....but its the fact that i hate saying "linux cant do that"
<stdin> well "linux can do it"
<semistud2354> to someone who uses microsoft
<semistud2354> how do you do that
<jdmmade> stdin are you still available to help me out dude?
<kadaz> how to diable wallet?
<kadaz> oh hi guys.
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  i can get samba set up under linux to windows in about.. say.. 2 min.. or less...
<cpk1> semistud2354: there is a really easy applet to share stuff in kde
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  its rather trivial once ya learn what you need to do.
<stdin> jdmmade: im not so good at sound/audio, took me ages to get my mic working once, and i'm not sure how i did it
<semistud2354> i mean...i can connect to my windows computer..no problem
<Dr_willis> isntall samba, edit the samba.conf - add the users smbpasswds, restart service.. :) done.
<semistud2354> the problem comes when i want to connect linux to linux
<jdmmade> haha thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  set up same linux user/passwords and 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME password' the same on both box's
<Bearcat> hey folks. Is there anything in kubuntu that can read .pps files?
<Bearcat> it's a power point slide show
<cpk1> semistud2354: right click > properties... go to the sharing tab and start the applet... it can be that easy
<jdmmade> hey what is the red light under capture stdin?
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  of course for linux to linux, ssh and scp is  perhaps easier.. You may want to check out 'smb4k' also - its a handy samba browser tool.
<semistud2354> wait
<stdin> Bearcat: ahh, OOo Presentation should
<semistud2354> i did that
<Bearcat> stdin: i kpresenter doesn't like it.
<semistud2354> i shared my file
<semistud2354> and it doesnt show up on samba
<stdin> jdmmade: I think that means that it will record from it
<semistud2354> i clicked to the nfs and samba
<Dr_willis> i normally just share the HOMES directories
<cpk1> semistud2354: you shared it using the kde applet?
<semistud2354> yea
<Bearcat> but i'll update this thing overnight and see what happens next time i'm here
<cpk1> the kde applet isnt a samba share...
<semistud2354> right click>properties>sharing
<semistud2354> thats what i did
<semistud2354> that doesnt work??????
<Dr_willis> heh - thers the user-friendly way.. then the old-skool way. ;)
<Dr_willis> I do it old-skool
<cpk1> yeah so point the browser on the other box to either the sharing ones hostname or ip
<stdin> Bearcat: openoffice.org-impress should open most power point files
<cpk1> Dr_willis: this is for quick and easy, I want to grab something from that box and I already need to be out the door =)
<stdin> semistud2354: you installed samba 1st?
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  heh scp :)
<Dr_willis> usb-thumb-drive@! :)
<semistud2354> i think samba comes preinstalled on feisty
<Bearcat> stdin: thanks
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  i dont think it does.
<Bearcat> later all
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install samba   - and see. :)
<stdin> semistud2354: the client, yes. but not the server
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> whats the package called
<stdin> samba
<semistud2354> samba-package
<cpk1> you dont need samba though semistud2354 if you are using the method I just described
<Dr_willis> rember kids - thers always 12+ ways to do ANYTHING in linux. :) thats what makes it so cool.
<semistud2354> im just curous if its possible to make the connection between linux box and linux box similer to the way file transer is on windows to windows
<stdin> yeah, samba
<stdin> or nfs
<semistud2354> i got nfs
<semistud2354> and i have samba-client
<semistud2354> i think
<cpk1> I dunno how it is on windows so I couldnt say hehe
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  you can set up samba, or nfs todo that rather easially.  but theres the 'user' way. and the 'system admin' way :)
<G3NESIS> Can someone please help. I need to type in Japanese.
<Dr_willis> or install ssh onboth box's and use the konqueror fish:/ stuff
<semistud2354> whats the difference
<Dr_willis> one way is to install the samba server, confgure it.  use it :) with smb:/ or some other samba browser
<cpk1> G3NESIS: you need to get anthy and a scim I think...
<stdin> nfs is a more advanced way than samba, it supports more "linux features"
<stdin> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> !fish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> it's a kio-slave
<Dr_willis> i can neer rember the syntax for the fish:/ thing
<stdin> it's fish://user@host/path
<G3NESIS> Thanks CPKL.
<kadaz> ok
<Dr_willis> aha 2 /'s
<G3NESIS> SCIM is what I needed.
<kadaz> whew
<stdin> or even fish://user:password@host/path
<Dr_willis> fish:/bubba@remotebox/home
<semistud2354> ok so how do i make connecting from linux to linux more similer to that of windows
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  install samba on both box's set up where HOMES are shared. is how i do it.
<semistud2354> how do you set up where homes are shared
<Dr_willis> then install smb4k  (normally) thers other samba browser things ya can use like konqueror and smb:/
<Dr_willis> the samba.conf file has that info. ya uncomment a few lines
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<stdin> or just install swat
<stdin> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jdmmade> IM DID IT STDIN!!!!!
<Dr_willis> samba-doc has a lot of nice docs.
<jdmmade> YAY!
<Dr_willis> swat is a bit of .. annoyance in ways. :)
<jdmmade> I am finally learning linux!!
<jdmmade> :D
<jdmmade> HEHE
<cpk1> ugh swat
<stdin> jdmmade: now just don't change any settings, ever. and you'll be set :p
<kadaz> can I ask a question
<Dr_willis> kde has a samba-config tool. I forget what packagte its in.
<stdin> !ask | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jdmmade> LMAO thats so true!
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, xffm4-samba, python-samba (and 6 others)
<kadaz> :D
<semistud2354> whats the way thats closest to windows
<kadaz> alternate background  in lists, I see no option to select same as forground.
<stdin> jdmmade: sound is one of those things that is just more difficult on linux
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  set up the home shares.. use smb4k works for me.
<semistud2354> you guys said like 10 things
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  'closet to windows' is meaningless to most of us. :)
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> srry
<Dr_willis> my 'samba shares' show up as a directory in my users home dir. (under smb4k) i can access them as if theyt were local dirs.
<Dr_willis> OR ya can use konqueror's remote feature and the smb:/  address in konqueror.
<jdmmade> LMAO i used skype to call someone at denny's and ask if they do the grandslam special in the afternoons LMAO
<Dr_willis> which works fine for most people
<semistud2354> well...is ther anyway were you can click on some network icon and it serches for computer
<semistud2354> s
* stdin uses sshfs for shares 
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  smb:/ for the 3th time.. or smb4k
<Dr_willis> ;0
<jdmmade> anyone know the font for apple OS X
<semistud2354> ok ima go with that
<semistud2354> do i need that on both boxes
<semistud2354> or on this computer
<Dr_willis> need what?
<semistud2354> smb4k
<stdin> samba ^
<Dr_willis> smb4k is a samba share browser. Nothing to do with a 'server' it browses/scans for servers
<Dr_willis> you will need samba setup on the servers for it to see them
<semistud2354> cuz i shared a file on my other comp, and used samba....but nothing showed up
<stdin> just install samba and smb4k on both
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  that menu/share thing.. is Not using samba i belive.. its using some 'other' method.
* Dr_willis thinks we have now gone full circle. :)
<semistud2354> o
<semistud2354> how do i share a file
<semistud2354> on my comp
<cpk1> put it in whichever directory is being shared
<stdin> short answer is: there is no short answer
<stdin> there are many different ways
<semistud2354> lmao
<Dr_willis> install ssh on  both box's - fire up konqueror. use the fish:/ thing we mentioned earlier is the Easiest way to get a few files back and forth.
<semistud2354> man...
<semistud2354> yea
<cpk1> semistud2354: if you used the right click menu go to the computers ip:8001 port 8001 is default for the kde app
<stdin> plus, http is a bit bloated for file sharing IMO
<haiyah> hi i'm trying to clone this harddisk to another harddisk, and making it bootable.. so i mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/clone , and editted /mnt/clone/etc/lilo.conf into from sda to sdb.. but after i run chroot /mnt/clone/ /sbin/lilo , it complains that its not the first harddisk
<semistud2354> so lemme get this down,,, get ssh...then fish:/user@111.111.1.1
<haiyah> and i'll get into kernerl panic.. the only way is to boot up the new set with cd, and do the chroot
<stdin> semistud2354: two slashes
<haiyah> is there a way to make the other harddisk bootable with lilo
<stdin> semistud2354: fish://user@host
<semistud2354> mybad
<semistud2354> ok
<semistud2354> see im trying to start a linux revolution
<semistud2354> well...atleas push for one
* Dr_willis pushes for a revolutin where users get educated. :)
<cpk1> haha
<semistud2354> and i want to be able to cover all....why "windows is better" comments
<semistud2354> thats ppl ask me
* stdin votes for a package like "manpage-of-the-day" to be installed on every computer 
<Dr_willis> ask them to define 'better'
<semistud2354> dude....
<semistud2354> thats actually a good comment
<semistud2354> lol
<Dr_willis> I take my Linux laptop to work.. and people get amazed at how i can make it dance and sing. :)
<semistud2354> usually i get something along the lines of easier
<Dr_willis> and thats not even on a network.
<Dr_willis> easier is not better.. if that was the case. we would all still be using DOS.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: I did that the other day, and got 3 converts :)
<semistud2354> amen
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> i carry around my linux book like a bible
<semistud2354> its my religion
<Dr_willis> windows 'users' are blinded to all the stuff that computers can do. :) they just think in windows-terms.
<avalos> buenas noches, como estan??
<cpk1> personally I think ubuntu is really easy
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> i like ubuntu
<cpk1> i mean look at how you install stuff
<Dr_willis> ubuntu is very easy to get going.
<stdin> hehe, I had to explain that linux was free, and it wasn't a coppied/pirated cd I was using too :P
<semistud2354> have you guys heard about the linux virus
<rodrigo_> chat en espaol
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i was handing out OpenOffice cd's to these guys.. they thought it was warez :) lol
<stdin> !es | rodrigo__
<ubotu> rodrigo__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<semistud2354> have you guys heard about it
<stdin> Dr_willis: I had comments like "but I can't register it can I?" :p
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> http://www.zdnetasia.com/news/security/0,39044215,62020320,00.htm
<semistud2354> i saw it on linux.org
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  thats technicially an 'openoffice' worm not a Linux virus.
<stdin> ahh, but it won't really hurt your system, and you have to actually open the "infected" document to get it
<Dr_willis> A new worm is being distributed within malicious OpenOffice documents.
<semistud2354> so....should i get rid of openoffice
<Dr_willis> do what you want..
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> i mean i dont want my shit messed with
<Dr_willis> its not like you are gong to get it by writing your own docs.
<NickPresta> semistud2354, as is the rule with everything on the internet - don't download or execute anything you don't trust. You wouldn't download a random OOo document and open it, would it? If you don't do that, then you should be fine.
<stdin> it's not like you're running IE, you probably won't ever see the worm, and if you do it will only effect your user
<Dr_willis> then dont open  openoffice docs you dont know where they come from.
<semistud2354> man..i thought linux was like....ristant to problems like that
<stdin> yeah, it is
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  its an Openoffice issue. Not a linux issue
<NickPresta> It isn't a problem with linux, semistud2354, it's a problem with OOo
<stdin> and the patch will be out soon, if not already
<Dr_willis> its just another silly macro worm.
<semistud2354> lets just say if i am dumb enough to open an OOo file sent to me
<semistud2354> what will it do
<Dr_willis> go listen to that song by weird al - called 'virus alert' it will do all that...
<semistud2354> i didnt really get what it did
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: Probably open
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Which album?
<Dr_willis> "Straight out of linwood" :)
<stdin> semistud2354: or just do "find ~ -type f -name "badbunny.p*" -exec rm {} \; "
<stdin> that will remove it :p
<Dr_willis> http://www.myspace.com/weirdal
<semistud2354> do it just makes a file...
<semistud2354> it just makes a file????
<NickPresta> semistud2354, read this for information: http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=announce&msgNo=287
<Dr_willis> google/search/read/learn :0
<stdin> semistud2354: yeah, read the bottom of the link you gave, it creates 2 files
<Dr_willis> I perfer abiword. :)
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: you are worried about badbunny? thats so cute :
<stdin> heh, I just use kate :)
<Dr_willis> 'codename stinky cheese'
<semistud2354> OMG THE ONLY THING IT DOES IS MAKES 2 FILES
<semistud2354> what the hell is the point of that
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  no idea.. dont know, dont care. :)
<Dr_willis> infect other ooo docs is my guess
<stdin> to scare windows users and make them renew that anti-virus subscription
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> lol
<semistud2354> ha ha linux doesnt need virus software
<nixternal> hey, I just noticed my connection link for eth0 is comes up as 10MB Auto Duplex, anyone know how to fix this?
<semistud2354> but yet....nod 32 still makes a linux verson of the program
<jdmmade> really stud?
<Dr_willis> nod32 ? never heard of them
<jdmmade> i thought only windows
<jdmmade> hmmm
<Dr_willis> a macro worm - isent a virus/issue with the OS. its a issue with the program.
<semistud2354> http://www.eset.com/products/linux.php
<stdin> clamav is a linux AV program, it just scans for windows viruses, only useful for files servers serving windows clients
<jdmmade> hey stud do you know a really good linux game that has online capabilities
<jdmmade> LIKE a GOOOD GAME
<Dr_willis> rtcw:ET is great
<semistud2354> yea....starcraft
<semistud2354> works almost perfectly on wine
<semistud2354> lol
<stdin> can't beat frozen-bubble :)
<Dr_willis> UrbanTerror is also great.
<hitmanWilly> about the only use i see for linux AV software is if you're running a mailserver or the like off of a linux machine
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<semistud2354> whats better opengl...or direct x
<semistud2354> what you guys thing
<semistud2354> think
<Dr_willis> use opengl with wine
<stdin> opengl
<semistud2354> you think games...if they were made for open gl....would run better
<jdmmade> where can I get return to rtcw?
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: depends
<DaSkreech> jdmmade: a store
<Dr_willis> rtcw:et is free
<jdmmade> O i thought it was a free linux version or something
<jdmmade> O it is?!
<jdmmade> cool where?
<hikaricore> but not the singleplayer game
<hikaricore> only the muliplayer version
<semistud2354> whats the thing unreal ppl made
<Dr_willis> !rtcw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtcw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Unreal tournament
<Dr_willis> theres a ubuntu games wiki page.
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaSkreech> 2007 is coming out next year :-(
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's in Portugese
<semistud2354> like the unreal engine can run on windows and linux
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: yes
<DaSkreech> so can the doom engine
<DaSkreech>  so can the quake engine
<Dr_willis> CUBE :0
<DaSkreech> and ogre
<DaSkreech> and cube
<Dr_willis> saurbratten
<semistud2354> but thats because they made there own version of directx
<semistud2354> right??
<Minataku> Tuxracer
<Minataku> :D
<semistud2354> i think i got my facts right
<Dr_willis> hmm.. they ported the game to OPENGL. not directx
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: no they just use smarter technologies
<Dr_willis> i think.
<hikaricore> You can find info on Enemy Territory in the fps section of gwos as well: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/FPS_Games
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: directx is a set of tools one of which is Direct3D
<Dr_willis> use opengl, works on windows and linux..  :)  makes it better
<DaSkreech> OpenGL is the equivalent of direct3d but doesn't replavce the rest of directX
* Minataku waves to Dr_willis :D
<Dr_willis> hay Minataku
<DaSkreech> however directX only works on Windows and only works for so long
<Dr_willis> and DirectX is stinky!
<Dr_willis> :)
<semistud2354> like...whats the MAIN reason games dont come out on linux
* DaSkreech is still upset that a bunch of games he owns no longer work since they updated DirectX
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  the develppers dont want to port them to linux.
<hikaricore> opengl and openal replace directx quite nicely
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: it's not all that bad ... anymore :)
<hikaricore> ..
<semistud2354> some ppl say its cost
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: I have a problem
<DaSkreech> hikaricore: No. You still need directinput
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  its always about cost of course.
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: ok we may havea solution :)
<hikaricore> pfft
<hikaricore> screw directinput
<evsophomore2009> i was trying to install Java 6, and my download quit at 30%
<DaSkreech> hikaricore: I agree
<hikaricore> a bash script can provide input
<hikaricore> :P
<evsophomore2009> i had everything perfect, and then my computer crashed
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: Didn't we do this already? :)
<stdin> evsophomore2009: use the ubuntu package
<semistud2354> if more games came out on linux microsoft would be screwed
<semistud2354> is there like a webpage of all the games playable on linux
<semistud2354> ???
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: Not really but they would certainly be wearing a lot more wet pants
<Dr_willis> games are not the end-all-reason for computers to exist
<hikaricore> microsoft propganda is the reason more games don't come out in linux
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: Impossible!!!!
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: yes we did
<Dr_willis> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: http://hapypenguin.org :-)
<evsophomore2009> and everything was deleted
<hikaricore> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games  //  http://www.happypenguin.org/
<stdin> semistud2354: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php is probably close
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: no but they drive innovation and adoption
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  innovation.. heh.. for more game power! its like cocaine!
<Dr_willis> :0
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: .NET 3.0 and DirectX 10 are Vista only
<hikaricore> .NET is worthless as well
<DaSkreech>  Which one do people complain about?
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  they drive vendor lock in? :)
<hikaricore> I love being off topic as all hell
<DaSkreech> hikaricore: tell that to Gnome
<hikaricore> Gnome is pretty worthless
<hikaricore> lol
<semistud2354> someone told me that, it would be difficult for ppl to make games on linux cuz the filesystem on windows is better for games
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: are you using adept?
<hikaricore> ohh Bleach is on time to go idle
<Dr_willis> the .net stuff is why i cant get LordoftheRingsOnline to work with Wine. (yet)
<jdmmade> I just saw the rollin with bob saget video, is that shit for real
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: yes i am
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  thats just stupid i have to say...
<semistud2354> im not sure if thats true or not
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: really?
<semistud2354> yea
<semistud2354> they said
<semistud2354> they would have to make the same game 2 times
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: Iif they can prove that I'll give them a doctorate
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  from the benchmarks/docs ive seen with windows programs and wine. the filesystem under linux can make the programs run faster.
<felzix> semistrud2354: I see absolute no reason for that at all.
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: try it from the command line
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: still edgy?
<Dr_willis> Filesystem is rather trivial part of the game
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: yes
<cables> I'm giving KDE a try, is there anything I should look out for or check out?
<cables> I'm liking Konqueror's previews.
<Dr_willis> cables,  hit alt-space :)
<cables> Already discovered that :)
<Dr_willis> for katapult
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: what is the name of the package?
<cables> I don't like Kopete's UI, except for the speech bubbles in the convo windows, it's very Adium-like. Although I have no idea which came first...
<semistud2354> they said they dont want to spend the extra money to make the game for windows then remake the entire game for linux...because the file system is different
<cables> but i'm sure it's customizable
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Hey!! That's my pimp territory!!
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: sun-java6
* DaSkreech chases Dr_willis  away with a big gold cane
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  get off my lawn!
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: no -jre ?
<stdin> semistud2354: umm, that a load of ****
<cables> For some reason Kopete prints out everyone's status when I join a channel, which is annoying
<DaSkreech> cables: kopete came first then stole adium's styles :0
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  the 'filesystem' would be the least of the issues.
<cables> ha
<stdin> cables: are you using kopete for IRC?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: So, how goes the garage exploration? XD
<evsophomore2009> sun-java6-jre
<felzix> semistud2354: they are either lying or ignorant.  The filesystem changes can be done by search-and-replace, though they could abstract the pathnames to port to most systems if they wanted to
<cables> just for kicks, I installed Konversation
<cables> stdin ^^
<cpk1> well if they made a DX game then they would have to do a lot more work using all the linux equivalents instead
<stdin> it's installed already
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  got about a 6x6 inch space left in the box.. not sure what else to pack in.
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: sun-java6-jre
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<semistud2354> well all the answers i get help me make it easier to convert ppl to linux
<cables> stdin: good point, I mean I installed it on Gnome before to try it out
<DaSkreech> cables: ohhhh you are using it for IRC?
<DaSkreech> cables: try alt+space -> konversation
<stdin> cables: kopere is just wrong for IRC
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You stuck everything all in one box after all?
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  id uses those 'pak' files - and basically have their own filesystem in them :) sort of.
<Minataku> Or is this just one box of multiple?
<cables> I know! I've tried Konversation, but I wanted to see how Kopete was for chats.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  got the calculators and scsi drive and some other stuff. Not found a box big enough for the amigas yet.
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: from the konsole apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i did find some old vcr box's that may fit.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Ah, k ^^
<semistud2354> wait....is it possible for a couple of ppl to reverse engineer age of empires and make it on linux
<cables> So, GNOME has Bonobo, why aren't they using it for the same things KDE is using KParts for?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee, one Amiga per VCR box, then tape 'em together really, really tightly
<Minataku> XD
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: there is a project already I recall
<felzix> semistud2354: much more important is the lack of .dll files in linux, so things must be handled a bit differently.
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  ya could write a clone of it.. no 'reverse enginnering' needed
<Minataku> Turn 3 VCR boxes into 1 X3
<DaSkreech> .so ?
<cables> Oh, and I read that KIO could make Samba access seamless for apps w/o the ability to access an unmounted Samba share, but it didn't exactly work for me.
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: how do i end the installation on adpet?
<semistud2354> cuz thats illegal right
<semistud2354> lol
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yep - the more i clean/search the more junk i find. I found my LS120 drive today!
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: it's hung?
<evsophomore2009> Daskreech: yes
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Awesome!
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: sort of not really :)
<semistud2354> lol
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i even got some disks for it. heh. Just not sure what use it is - other then a floppy drive for now.
<stdin> cables: you just use the smb:/ kio
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: alt+ctrl+esc and click on it
<semistud2354> wait...not really
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Keep me informed on new finds you don't want, BTW :D
<semistud2354> why dont ppl do it more often
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | evsophomore2009
<ubotu> evsophomore2009: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  found osme OS/2 install floppies also!
<Minataku> Sweet
<stdin> cables: but only KDE apps can use KIOs
<cables> stdin: i did that but it said that the app didn't work w/ smb:
<cables> oh
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  its more fun to write your own original game
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: it's hard and people like innovation
<cpk1> man now that I had to get a new phone via warranty verizon kinda has me by the balls on all the stuff I used to do
<cables> I thought it did some sort of voodoo with temporary folders to make everything work with it
<stdin> cables: there is gnome-vfs for gnome apps
<cables> I wish GNOME had something like that, anyhow
<cables> yeah
<semistud2354> its not illigal
<Minataku> I'd say toss in some Amiga floppies but a 1.44MB floppy with tape over the hole makes all kinds of older floppies possible ;3
<semistud2354> if i did it tomorrow microsoft would prolly be sueing my ass
<semistud2354> lol
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: sepends
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  sincve the LS120 uses an ide conector.. i was going to try it in an amiga.. but then i reaized  the amiga uses a Laptop sized ide conector. :(
<cables> It would be cool if they got KIO and gnome-vfs to work w/ any app by having another layer of abstraction i there.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<semistud2354> man im in the mood to play 1942...but no windows computer
<cables> on Konversation now... is there any way to get Xchat's column-ish view?
<Dr_willis> Games are for the Weak.
<semistud2354> anyone know any games that are similer
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  RTCW:ET
<cables> Oh, that's nice... ghosting my nick that was logged into Kopete crashed it.
<semistud2354> rtcw
<semistud2354> whats that
<Dr_willis> semistud2354,  RTCW:ET   note the ET
<Dr_willis> Return to Castle Wolfenstein: enemy terriory
<Dr_willis> the free multi-player release
<stdin> cables: hmm? you mean have the channel tabs in a list, ie. not as tabs at the bottom?
<semistud2354> can i get it from adept
<semistud2354> or where do i download it
<cables> stdin: no, in the actual conversation, Xchat puts the nicks to the left of their messages. It's hard to describe.
<Dr_willis> Someone posted sevberal Linux Game URL's earlier
<Dr_willis> not in the repos as far as i know.
<cables> Basically the nicks go on the left, then there's a line, and the messages stay to the right of the line. Makes it easier to find the nicks properly.
<stdin> cables: like "[05:35]  <cables> stdin: no, in the actual conversation....."
<osiris> i know this is an odd question, but is there a way to send text messages to cellphones from linux
<cables> stdin: Using KDE is making my brain hurt, I'm a little out of my comfort zone, so I'm sort of unintelligible :)
<Dr_willis> quick google search for rtcw:et and ubuntu - gives ---> http://katanoon.nl/ubu-e/install.php
<cables> I'm a noob all over again
<NickPresta> semistud2354, http://tinyurl.com/2s8zyp
<semistud2354> imma go try some of these games out....
<stdin> it time to burst that safe little gnome bubble you live in :p
<semistud2354> LINUX HEIL!!!!
<DaSkreech> cables: great place to be
<cables> KDE has really nice sounds, I like that. They're not obnoxious like the ones in Windows. I'll probably disable a ton of them, but they're still very nice sounding.
<cables> GNOME hardly has any sounds
<Dr_willis> i tend ti disable ALL the sounds
<DaSkreech> By design
<stdin> gnome doesn't want to wake the user up outta their zombie-like state
<Dr_willis> that reminds me - i need to work on my Porn Sound Scheme :)
<cables> lol
<cpk1> osiris: dunno about your phone but mine can recieve emails from people as a text
* cables likes Gnome, and probably won't use KDE permanently, but wanted to give it a shot
<cables> I like having a simple, no-nonsense UI and use the CLI for whatever else I need to do
* stdin simply hates gnome, as if you couldn't tell 
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: you have sound schemes in KDE?
* cables realized
<stdin> I like to have the options there if I want them, tho I always have at least one konsole open
<cables> which reminds me, I haven't tried yakuake
<osiris> cpk1, that works, but im talking about the sms text messages.  like "text the letters lmao to 1rt3hnoob"
<stdin> cables: yeah, it's Kool :)
<DaSkreech> cables: ooooh I'm really liking the new one
<DaSkreech> cables: I was pretty sure konsole was going to kill it
<stdin> it's based on konsole
<DaSkreech> then it said that's not a knife *schewing* This is a Knife
<cables> I love how we linux users actually have eye-candy CLIs.
<stdin> try it with beryl enabled too :p
<cables> ha
<cpk1> I'm confused, what's difference between using an email account and some other app? do you mean while the phone is connected to your computer osiris?
<osiris> no.  sans phone
<cables> can't you just write an app that interfaces w/ an sms gateway via email?
<osiris> i wanna send text messages from pc to, say, verizon phones
<NickPresta> stdin, have you seen the latest from KDE 4 and Konsole? I can't wait for the new Konsole. *giggles*
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  no idea. :) i tend to just disable them all.
<cables> osiris: easy, phonenumber@vtext.com
<osiris> cables, perhaps if i was a code monkey
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i was working on a XXX icon set at one time.. then started with XXX sound bytes. :0
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  then the wife caught me.  so i had to stop
<cables> osiris: well there are simple CLI apps to send emails, you could use that...
<stdin> NickPresta: yeah, I've been keeping apprised of the kde4.0 development, it's sooo Kool
<cables> adept-installer isn't too great
<NickPresta> stdin, indeed! I really like the split view on Konsole specfically. I always have a couple tabs open for compiling and viewing output and such.
<cpk1> osiris: if you are using verizon you can use the verizon thingy at their website
<cables> compared to gnome-app-install
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: ooooh You had models in for it?
<stdin> cables: I just use apt-get :)
<DaSkreech> cables: I kinda like adept
<cables> osiris: or send email to 7815551234@vtext.com (random phone number there)
<DaSkreech>  it uses debtags which rock
<cpk1> my verizon phone recieves emails as sms already though...
<DaSkreech> other than that meh
<stdin> NickPresta: I'm looking forward to kwin having composit built in too
<cables> I use aptitude, but a good GUI app installer is a good thing to have in a DE. Adept may be good, but adept-installer sorta sucks, and that's what the noobs will be using.
<cpk1> I am not very happy with verizon right now though
<cpk1> I had to get a new phone via warranty and the newest firmware doesnt play nice with bitpim
<stdin> cables: a recent-ish snapshot of my desktop http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4xt5.png anything like that in Gnome?
<cables> I've installed yakuake, how do I use it now? I'm baffledish.
<stdin> cables: run it, and press F12
<cables> stdin: yep, there's gdesklets for widgets, which I don't really like, and GKrellm for the monitor on the side.
<NickPresta> cables, I believe the default is F12. Press it for a drop down Konsole.
<cpk1> wow stdin thanks I just realized, why arent I using superkaramba on my laptop
<cables> nice
<stdin> cpk1: yes, why aren't you?? :P
<cables> tilda is supposed to do this, but it fails miserably somehow
<stdin> cables: and this too :) http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2lh3.png
<cables> stdin: that has nothing to do w/ KDE :)
<DaSkreech> cables: you installed the one from adept?
<stdin> cables: yeah, but I like to show off :)
<cables> stdin: I wish I could have my cube be transparent, but it slows stuff way down on my crappy gfx card. So it's an opaque cube for me :)
<stdin> cables: and I think you can set the keybinding for it to open up
<cables> that's ok, i've got it figured out
<stdin> cables: I only have an intel chip
<cables> stdin: I have an old nVidia
<cables> 5200 Go
<stdin> < intel 945
<cables> so how do I configure yakuake? I guess I don't have it figured out.
<NickPresta> since we're showing off desktop pictures, http://nickpresta.ath.cx/desktop
<NickPresta> >_>
<DaSkreech> cables: which one did you install ?
<cables> DaSkreech: sudo aptitude install yakuake
<DaSkreech> dang it stop posting desktop screenshots some of us are on dial up!!!
<cables> should i have used adept?
<DaSkreech> cables: nooooo
<cables> ?
<stdin> cables: press F12 to open it, and then click the little down arrow on the bottom right, change the access key
<DaSkreech> cables: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<DaSkreech> cables: new one :)
<cables> stdin: ok
<cables> I suppose I should install aquamarine now
<DaSkreech> cables: it can do Ctrl+Shift+T :-)
<cables> f12 is fine for now
<stdin> cables: on feisty I just did "sudo apt-get install beryl-kubuntu beryl-manager emerald-themes" and it was installed
<cpk1> ctrl shift t is my konsole shortcut heh
<cables> stdin: I, however, did this: "sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager emerald heliodor". Think a little :)
<felzix> my konsole shortcut is windows key + z
<cables> felzix: i assume you mean super+z?
<stdin> cables: beryl-kubuntu installed aquamarine for me
<DaSkreech> felzix: not a amarok fan
* cpk1 is a huge amarok fan
<cables> stdin: i didn't install beryl-kubuntu... i installed beryl on GNOME when Feisty first came out, I'm only now trying KDE seriously. Before I've installed it, given it a 10-minute try, then gotten rid of it... now I'm actually going to give it the time you guys say it deserves :)
<felzix> cables: yes
<cables> felzix: just kidding, by the way :)
<felzix> daskreech; I'm not sure what amarok has to do with konsole
<DaSkreech> felzix: amarok uses that shortcut key
<felzix> daskreech: oh
<NickPresta> felzix, super+z = previous song
<cables> good night
<cables> bed time
<cables> finals tomorrow :(
<DaSkreech> cables: night'
<felzix> cables: good luck! (I have a final, too)
<cables> it's just that time of year :)
<NickPresta> good luck!
<felzix> aye
<cables> thanks guys
<jdmmade> can someone tell me one more time how to install deb files?
<jdmmade> dev***
<DaSkreech> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> dev?
<stdin> you mean package-dev packages
<jdmmade> nevermind
<jdmmade> it worked
<jdmmade> how can I do that through konsole?
<stdin> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jdmmade> sweet
<jdmmade> I got to remember this stuf
<jdmmade> LOL
<jdmmade> this is gona take long!
<kadaz> I have a question, how do I install tar.gz packages
<stdin> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kadaz> but how does it get installed?
<kadaz> in the menu and such.
<stdin> depends on what's in it
<kadaz> a game
<stdin> were there any instructions on the site you downloaded it from?
<DaSkreech> !commands | jdmmade
<ubotu> jdmmade: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> kadaz: which game?
<kadaz> maniadrive
<DaSkreech> Well that killed the convo
<ardchoille> !gambas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<ardchoille> thanks DaSkreech
<kadaz> hah apt-cache install  doesnt work
<DaSkreech> kadaz: what?
<DaSkreech> oh the game
<kadaz> using terminal but command doesnt work
<DaSkreech> kadaz: look for a file called README
<ardchoille> kadaz: It's not supposed to work
<DaSkreech> follow that hint
<kadaz> ok.
<kadaz> lol
<kadaz> wheres setup.exe
<kadaz> hehe,  JK !
<kadaz> how do I install a logitech camera 5000
<haiyah> can k3b be used to copy dvd to dvd using the same drive?
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<kadaz> !webcam
<haiyah> i mean using one dvd rom only?
<kadaz> oh, you would have to image it to a drive first
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<haiyah> image it on a drive? using k3b?
<haiyah> err which one
<kadaz> lookin at k3b otions
<DaSkreech> haiyah: the one with the space to hold a dvd
<kadaz> haiyah, theres a copy mode
<haiyah> I have only copy CD.. then it prompt me to put a cd instead of dvd..hm
<kadaz> oh  I see
<kadaz> lookin at add/remove apps
<stdin> haiyah: Tools -> Copy DVD
<haiyah> hey i got it
<haiyah> yeah. its at tools-->copy dvd.. thanks!
<kadaz> lol
<stdin> haiyah: copy to an ISO, then burn the ISO to a new DVD
<stdin> ooh, it dose that automatically now :)
<haiyah> MATSHITA UJ-820D 1.00 (/dev/hdc, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW]  [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW]  [SAO; TAO; Restricted Overwrite] 
<haiyah> does that mean the dvd is protected?
<DaSkreech> BluRay?
<stdin> no, that's the capabilities of the drive
<haiyah> ah???
<DaSkreech> kadaz: found the readme?
<kadaz> Iam installing the camera, I had to redownload mania
<kadaz> It says to do this   uvc makefile: Change INSTALL_MOD_DIR := kernel/ubuntu/media/usbvideo
<kadaz> I have downloaded and installed to root/trunk
<haiyah> where is the tasklist like ctrl-alt-del in windows?
<kadaz> whats the nexts command  uvc makefile:=kernel/kubuntu/media/usbvideo ?
<stdin> haiyah: try Ctrl-Esc
<kadaz> kubunto roks !!
<waltercool> !flash
<waltercool> someone can help me a bit?
<NickPresta> What do you need help with, waltercool
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<waltercool> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<waltercool> NickPresta: How can i install gnash correctly?? I have installed gnash + konqueror plugin, and in youtuve i only see a black window
<jacques_> bonjour
<waltercool> bonjour jacques_
<kadaz> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kadaz: yes?
<kadaz> To install the webcam, it says Requires updated uvcvideo driver, easy to get from [WWW]  http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/). uvc makefile: Change INSTALL_MOD_DIR := kernel/ubuntu/media/usbvideo
<kadaz> I got the file and its in the root/trunk folder. now what do I do with it.
<DaSkreech> kadaz: where are you getting this from?
<kadaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kadaz> usb/media?
<jacques_> j'installais des packages avec apt, il y a un qui n'arrive pas a etre telecharger. comeent je peux installer les autres ignorant ce package
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waltercool> je ne parle franois... je suis parle english
<waltercool> someone can use gnash?
<kadaz> ?
<waltercool> i need a flash plugin not adobe
<waltercool> in konqueror
<nixternal> !info konqueror-plugin-gnash
<ubotu> konqueror-plugin-gnash: free Flash movie player - Plugin for Konqueror. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 268 kB
<nixternal> waltercool: ^^
<nixternal> would be nice if the latest version could get backported
<kadaz> ok got the game working
<kadaz> but not the camera
<waltercool> oo
<waltercool> nixternal: i have installed
<waltercool> nixternal: but dont work very well
<nixternal> waltercool: ya, that is 0.7.2 for you...I heard that 0.8.0 is better..and YouTube and such work with it now
<Admiral_Chicago> the latest Gnash has been uploaded to gutsy today
<waltercool> before dont work?
<Admiral_Chicago> or packaged for it today that is
<Admiral_Chicago> the latest == from CVS
<kadaz> Does kubunto come with good nvidia drivers or just generic?
<kadaz> because that game mania was really slow.
<sivaji_> is there any separate kernel  module to loaded to detect dvd in kubuntu
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: the latest != from CVS...the latests == Alpha 3
<nixternal> 0.8.0 is the release, but the plugins, tools, and what not haven't been updated
<nixternal> so it is currently useless in its current state
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i may have looked far too quickly into the channel then...
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivaji_> is there any separate kernel  module to loaded to detect dvd in kubuntu  my system never detect dvd disk ple tell me
<kadaz> yes, I using the nv driver now, but the one that came with the install
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, there in an nvidia driver which is proprietary....
<kadaz> ok, so I need to update it
<kadaz> correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<kadaz> does xserver automatically  update on install or will I need to reconfigure it?
<kadaz> consider xserver is only a conf file, it will still point to the drivers, uhm
<Admiral_Chicago> kadaz: you'll need to restart X but it should work automagically
<kadaz> great, thanks.
<jovans> will the bugfix release of OpenOffice be availible as security update in feisty?
<stdin> probably, yes
<mirey> I am really having a tough time getting sound to work in kubuntu
<mirey> I spent like an hour trying
<mirey> read all the howtos and helps
<mirey> it works when I boot into the kubuntu live cd
<dsmith_> mute off?
<dsmith_> sound level up?
<mirey> I think the problem is I 2 sound cards
<dsmith_> two?
<dsmith_> hmmm
<mirey> I know
<dsmith_> remove one and see what happens
<mirey> sounds want to play on the first sound card
<louis__> hey guys
<dsmith_> hey
<louis__> quick question:  anybody know what cubecaps are?
<dsmith_> !cubecaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cubecaps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> mirey: what's the output from `asoundconf list`?
<mirey> mirey@kubuntu:~$ asoundconf list
<mirey> Names of available sound cards:
<mirey> ICH5
<mirey> hmm
<crimsun> mirey: looks like there's only one recognised
<mirey> thats odd
<mirey> yeah
<stdin> louis__: the caps of the desktop cube in beryl?
<mirey> but lspci show 2
<crimsun> mirey: the second line of which is ?
<louis__> stdin, thanks!
<stdin> mirey: "aplay -l" ?
<mirey> mirey@kubuntu:~$ lspci | grep audio
<mirey> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mirey> 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<mirey> mirey@kubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<mirey> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<mirey> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<mirey>   Subdevices: 0/1
<mirey>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mirey> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958] 
<mirey>   Subdevices: 1/1
<crimsun> mirey: you haven't done anything silly like attempt to compile alsa-driver yourself, have you?
<mirey>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mirey> no
<crimsun> mirey: please don't flood here
<mirey> oh sorry
<stdin> it only sees one card then
<sivaji_> stdin my system cant detect dvd disks
<crimsun> mirey: what's the output from `lspci -nv|grep 0401 -A1`?
<sivaji_> stdin but i can read and write cds
<stdin> sivaji_: can't detect them?
<sivaji_> stdin yes
<stdin> sivaji_: do you have a DVD drive, not just a CD drive?
<sivaji_> stdin ya combo drive
<sivaji_> i can read and write cds
<Admiral_Chicago> mirey: pastebin.ca
<Admiral_Chicago> post it there and send the URL
<dsmith_> stdin: thats what I was wondering
<stdin> sivaji_: well detecting the disk is the firmware's job, it then tells the kernel that there is a medium inserted
<sivaji_> stdin i could see the dvd is buffered or somthing happens when i insert the dvd into driver but i cant see a icon in desktop
<mirey> http://pastebin.ca/563603
<stdin> sivaji_: it may still be detected tho. have you tried to mount it?
<sivaji_> stdin i dont know what to mount either /dev/cdrom or cdrw or dvd or cdrom0 or cdrom1
<michael__> what perms does the chmod 0777 command do?
<stdin> sivaji_: just "mount /media/cdrom0"
<mirey> I am revisting this problem from a few months ago, I think I edited my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file
<sivaji_> stdin ok i wtll try and tell u ple wait
<stdin> michael__: gives everyone read/write/execute
<michael__> how do i check what the current perms are for everyone?
<stdin> michael__: ls -l filename
<sivaji_> stdin
<sivaji_> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<sivaji_> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sivaji_> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom0 /home/sivaji/mycomputer/dvd
<sivaji_> mount: /media/cdrom0 is not a block device
<michael__> thx
<stdin> sivaji_: look in /media/cdrom0 now
<sivaji_> stdin ok
<crimsun> mirey: poor thing.  You have a Dell Sound Blaster Live 7.1 24bit with no AC97.
<sivaji_> stdin ya i can thank u i am struggling for this from paste three days
<sivaji_> stdin thank u my dear
<crimsun> mirey: in any case, did you disable the onboard in the bios and blacklist snd-intel8x0?
<stdin> sivaji_: it maynot show up on your desktop, but look in media:/ too, it may there too. save you having to type the commands
<mirey> crimsun: no
<sivaji_> stdin every will suggest link and go off , but u r not like them
<mirey> crimsun: howto blacklist snd-intel8x0?
<sivaji_> stdin am i suppose to mount manually everytime
<crimsun> echo blacklist snd-intel8x0|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dsmith_> gn
<stdin> sivaji_: it should ask you, but if not, then go to media:/ ,then you can just double click it to mount it
<sivaji_> stdin ok cant u receive that file
<mirey> crimsun: did you really mean to say snd_intel8x0 instead of snd-intel8x0?
<michael__> how might i access windows shares from ubuntu
<michael__> ! smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stdin> sivaji_: what is it?
<sivaji_> stdin which i gave u now
<crimsun> mirey: no, I didn't.  I meant what I typed.
<sivaji_> stdin my photo
<mirey> ok just checking
<sivaji_> stdin u dont want to see that
<stdin> sivaji_: it's not good practise, and I'm not sure what the CoC says about that
<sivaji_> stdin ok
<mirey> crimsun: thanks for the tips, I am going to reboot and make sure I have disabled the onboard in the BIOS
<jacques_> with realplay i am having this:Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mirey> crimsun: you still here?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> not for long, however
<mirey> well I disabled it the bios, it was enabled
<crimsun> meaning the onboard?
<mirey> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> ok, and what's the output from `lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106`?
<mirey> crimsun: snd_ca0106             36228  1
<ardchoille> Is there something in superkaramba I can click to bring one or all superkaramba components to the front? I'd like to use superkaramba but I have lots of windows open and don't feel like minimising them all just to see the weather.
<crimsun> mirey: and `asoundconf list`?
<stdin> ar
<mirey> crimsun: CA0106
<crimsun> mirey: excellent.
<stdin> ardchoille: why not just switch to a different desktop?
<mirey> crimsun: but still no sound
<crimsun> mirey: pastebin `amixer`
<ardchoille> stdin: Such as?
<stdin> as in desktop 2
<mirey> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/563635
<crimsun> mirey: mute 'IEC958' and increase 'Analog Front'
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, virtual desktops.. never thought of that.
<ardchoille> Never used them.
<cotyrothery> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<stdin> ardchoille: a quick Ctrl-F2, then Ctrl-F1 is all you need
<ardchoille> stdin: Nice idea
<stdin> :)
<mirey> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/563638
<mirey> crimsun: still nothing
<crimsun> mirey: 'IEC958' is not muted.
<mirey> crimsun: ok
<mirey> crimsun: I got it
<mirey> crimsun: Thanks so much
<crimsun> np
<gastly> hi guys
<mirey> crimsun: hmm, only sounds out of left speaker...
<crimsun> mirey: remember to adjust the Analog* elements.
<mirey> crimsun: um, ok could you point me the right direction?
<mirey> crimsun: and adjust how>
<mirey> crimsun: I got it
<mirey> thanks again
<dcosson> hey all - i somehow seem to have trashed kcontrol or something... kcontrol still launches but does not have any control applets in it... anyone know how i might have done that?
<michael__> ! smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<epimeth> g'morning folks
<_bud> morning
<gastly> Hi guys! I'm a bit new to this IRC stuff, so I was just wondering what IRC client is using. I am currently using Konversation.
<sivaji_> habsen  : are u there
<epimeth> sivaji_: what up amigo?  someone helped you out the other day in the end?
<Kernel_Panic> hello kubunters!!!
<sivaji_> ya my problem solved now thank u
<Kernel_Panic> Please give to me link to Kylix for ubuntu...
<Kernel_Panic>   ///
<jussi01> Kernel_Panic: kylix is a depreciated tool, no longer maintained. why do you want it?
<Kernel_Panic>     Kylix  
<jussi01> Kernel_Panic: I cant read that, did you change your font or something?
<Kernel_Panic> <jussi01> want to switch over to kubuntu/// i delphi programmer from russia
<Kernel_Panic> *i
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jussi01> Kernel_Panic: If i remember correctly, lazarus + a plugin will work for you
<A-L-A-R-M> goodmorning. what are the directories that i need to keep so that my system after a reinstall will have the same look, fonts, settings as before ? just .kde ?
<mirey> anyone remember howto disable the animated tooltips that you get when hovering over items on the panel?
<agn0stic> mirey: right click, configure panel?
<arun_> hello.. i am trying to move some files from my kubuntu to a fat32 partition on my hard drive, and it says 'could not write to /media/sda6/'
<arun_> why won't it write to the partition? i can write other files, just not this one
<mirey> agn0stic: thanks
<agn0stic> arun_: you can write to other files on that partition?
<mirey> How do I tell which version of glibc I have?
<jussi01> A-L-A-R-M: why are you reinstalling? IIRC, you can just reinstall and just unclick the format drives bit when you are in the partition program.
<A-L-A-R-M> i didnt understand that
<arun_> agn0stic: yes
<andrea_> buongiorno
<agn0stic> arun_: you can write to other things on /media/sda6/ - but it won't let you write some things? That's odd. Is the disk full? Are you trying to do it in different ways?
<jussi01> A-L-A-R-M: when you have booted from the live cd and start installing, it come up to the part where you setup the partitions, in this section are little tick boxes to format or not format the drive, if you choose to not fomat by unclicking the tickboxes it will reinstall with out losing anything.
<A-L-A-R-M> well now i did it allready :)
<jussi01> A-L-A-R-M: ok
<A-L-A-R-M> btw, finally installing the invidia drivers from the .run file is much more easier than the drivers from the repo
<A-L-A-R-M> ok, now another question
<A-L-A-R-M> i am told on my system that i got Xorg Version 1.3.0 can that be ?
<arun_> agn0stic: no, the disk isn't full
<arun_> there 7.5gb free
<arun_> there's*
<arun_> i'm just copying and pasting, like i do with other files
<agn0stic> arun_: is it a certain directory on /media/sda6 that won't let you copy to it?
<arun_> nope
<louis_> anybody here ever use songbird?
<arun_> doesnt work on any directory
<agn0stic> arun_: it's probably a permissions issue. could you pastebin your /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab?
<arun_> agn0stic: why can i copy some files and not others
<chrismir> In previous versions, when I pressed <F2> on a file in konqueror, it would highlight (select) the filename, excluding the extension. Now with 7.04 it selects the whole filename, including the extension.
<chrismir> Is there a way to get the old behaviour back?
<agn0stic> arun_: you probably don't have permissions to. try to sudo copy files into it from a terminal
<agn0stic> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<arun_> the files i want to copy have 777
<hiyah> hi anyone familar with lilo can help me out here.. i'm cloning my harddisk to another by mounting and copying.. after that i need to chroot the mounted drive to make it bootable
<arun_> and i can copy other files to the same partition without a problem
<hiyah> but i always hit into kernel panic..
<kadaz> got it working Admiral, thank you
<agn0stic> arun_: you can copy other files into /media/sda6?
<hiyah> in the end i need to boot using cd and chroot then it will work.. is there any ways i can make the drive bootable when its mount?
<arun_> agn0stic: yes
<arun_> i cant copy just this one folder
<hiyah> sdb1 is mounted on /mnt/clone , so i type chroot /mnt/clone /sbin/lilo
<agn0stic> arun_: stumped me.
<arun_> it's a rar file if that's any help
<agn0stic> arun_: can you copy other rars onto it?
<kadaz> Iam trying to get a logitech vid camera working  !webcam but now what.
<kadaz> I downloaded the files and I have extracted them, I have a list of files for this webcamera and I dont know what to do next.
<ALarm> one more question please :) why when trying to remove for example kdegames, or kdeaccesibility it tries also to remove the kde package ? i remember once i did remove them without needed to remove kde or base packages
<kadaz> !cursors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> !cursorthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursorthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> !kdewebdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewebdesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kadaz> LOL
<kadaz> thank you, I been forewarned.
<kadaz> Now Iam forearmed :D
<kadaz> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hiyah> how come when i type exit after logging in as root, i'll hang with the last message INIT: no more process to run in this runlevel
<hiyah> ??????
<hiyah> anyone knows why is it that when i type exit after logging in as root, it will show "INIT: no more process to run in this runlevel" and hang there.. i couldn't type or do anything..but i can log in remotely only
<dfeser> hi there
<dfeser> does someone use truecrypt?
<kraut> moin
<kadaz> Hi Iam trying to run sauerbraten
<kadaz> How do I chmod it to an exe
<Lynoure> kadaz: no matter what it is, chmod u+x filename  makes it runnable type
<Lynoure> whether it will then run or not is another matter :)
<kadaz> ok, ok I done that
<kadaz> will the runnable type still be the same file?
<kadaz> ok, I look into it, I did that, but still asking to open with :P
<epimeth> kadaz: have you tried running it from the cli?
<kadaz> yap
<kadaz> I got some directFB errors
<epimeth> kadaz: sorry... dunno what those are
<kadaz> what? I have to rebuild the kernal to put the framebuffer files in?
<kadaz> oh my
<arash> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kadaz> Anyone know how to get cube running?
<kadaz> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> Iam so happy to have Kubunto install on this computer !!!!!!!!
<kadaz> such a very nice OS
<kadaz> way better than any WINDOZE
<visham> hi folks
<visham> can any one tell me what is flow control in terms of ethernet cards and how is it related to the execution of nmap?
<visham> also does firewall on my adsl router affect the performance of nmap OS scans?
<arash> Hello, how do I add codecs, I cant find Medibuntu in "add/remove programs"
<oti1> google "ubuntu users"
<oti1> in the wiki there is a topic about codecs
<oti1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<oti1> the ugly plugins are for mp3 :p
<visham> any nmap users in here?
<arash> Guys, Amarok says I cant open any radio station
<arash> I dont have program for it or something it says
<pawitp> Cookie in konq is suddenly broken
<pawitp> khtml (dom): WARNING: Can't communicate with cookiejar!
<pawitp> Seems like kcookiejar is broken
<pawitp> !kcookiejar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcookiejar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> asash
<kadaz> try streamtuner
<kadaz> arash
<henri_> arash, you have all media codec installed?
<kadaz> I realized after I sent a msg to him, hes Gone1
<henri_> :-) so it seems
<osinkin> hi
<kadaz> hi
<dennis__> anyone knows how to install a printerdriver if the provider or linux doesn't supply a suitable one?
<kumamoto> dennis__: you can check out linuxprinting.org for equivalent drivers that can work with your printer.
<kumamoto> http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Jucato> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dennis__> thx people, i'll check it out
<apt-get> Can someone help me
<apt-get> I am locked out of add/remove
<apt-get> /rejoin
<apt-get> hello
<apt-get> My apept installer is locked
<apt-get> How do I unlock it?
<pag> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<apt-get> thx
<aula12> ola
<aula12> XD
<puesto06> ola
<aula12> xeda
<puesto06>                                                                                                                                                                    ey
<puesto06> k pasa gonzalo
<puesto06> el luis es un marikita xo no se lo digais a nadie
<aula12> uy k wapo esto no?
<aula12_> eres un mierda xeda
<puesto06> kambiaos el nombre
<puesto08> marica
<pag> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<puesto07> trillo y luis gays
<puesto08> kitate mi apellido
<puesto08> xeda
<Trillo> yo soi trillo
<puesto08> sera marica
<puesto07> jajaja
<Trillo> tu eres un impostor
<puesto07> jaja
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@254.Red-88-8-177.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<pawitp> !ubotu | Attention
<ubotu> Attention: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pawitp> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<PhinnFort> !bar
<ubotu> foo is bar
<henrik_> Hello
<henrik_> Could someone point me to a place where I can get the kubuntu panel background? (I currently dont use kubuntu, so I dont have access to it)
<xerosis> henrik_: try looking in: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8037521/kubuntu-default-settings_7.10-4.tar.gz
<henrik_> xerosis: Thanks
<xerosis> henrik_: yeah it's kubuntu-panel.png in there
<henrik_> xerosis: jup ;)
<tdn> What tool do I use to securely erase my hard disc?
<henrik_> tdn: you could use wipe
<tdn> henrik_, ok.
<faidillinger> hello
<faidillinger> Which one is the best : Koffice or OpenOffice ???
<ardchoille> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Gast850> hey zusammen
<Gast850> hab eine frage bezglich gpg:
<faidillinger> then which one do you guys prefer and why ?
<Gast850> hatte zurvor auf ner windowsbox ein schlsselpaar erzeugt. Wie kann ich nun den geheimen schlssel in gpg importieren
<Gast850> ?
<kadaz> where does rpm packages get installed?
<ardchoille> kadaz: We don't use rpm packages in kubuntu
<ardchoille> We use .deb packages
<kadaz> can I extract a rpm package?
<ardchoille> I believe there are apps that let you extract an rpm, but installing an rpm is dangerous.
<Gast850> is this chanlle english speaking only ?
<Gast850> *channel
<kadaz> I just installed a cursor rpm
<ardchoille> Gast850: Yes
<faidillinger> how can i try kde4 with kubuntu ??
<Gast850> oh ok
<ardchoille> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<kadaz> how do I  fix this??
<ardchoille> kadaz: How did you install it?
<Gast850> so my question is: i once generated a pair of keys with pgp. Now i want to import the secret key to gpg, how can i do this?
<kadaz> using root term   I rpm the packaged and it said it installed.
<ardchoille> Gast850: The secret key should already be in your gpg key ring
<ardchoille> kadaz: What command did you use?
<kadaz> rpm
<kadaz> I had to download it
<Gast850> ardchoille: not after a fresh install of gpg on my linuxbox, since the secret + pub key(rings) were generated on a win box
<ardchoille> kadaz: So you have alien installed?
<kadaz> ?? yah
<ardchoille> Gast850: I use kgpg to import new keys. You can try that.
<kadaz> I thought rpm was like lha
<Gast850> ardchoille, so there's also an option zu import the secret key?
<ardchoille> kadaz: Using alien is dangerous. I would suggest to uninstall the rpm and stay away from them. Try to find a .deb package.
<kadaz> whats the uninstall cmd
<ardchoille> Gast850: I believe there is a cli command to import, but I don't know what it is.
<ardchoille> kadaz: If you have rpm installed, I believe it's: rpm -e package
<ardchoille> Then I feel you should uninstall rpm too as it can break your system.
<kadaz> okk
<ardchoille> !alien | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kadaz> ok..
<kadaz> apt-uninstall?
<kadaz> sudo apt-get remove
<kadaz> Removed rpm ...
<kadaz> thank you !
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<kadaz> I have another questioon
<kadaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kadaz> I  downloaded the file. and extracted it to /trunk  and now I dont know what to do.
<kadaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<kadaz> I went to this site and for the logitech 5000, it said get this file and then do this.
<manuel_> CIAO A TUTTI
<manuel_> QUALCINO SA' SPIEGARMI COME FUNZIONA STA COSA
<manuel_> ??
<kadaz> Iam going to try the first site
<manuel_> WATH?
<manuel_> QUALCHE ITALIANO??
<yamal> !it | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<manuel_> OK SORRY
<frojnd> does kopete support to have more than one acc on msn protocol?
<Gruelius> Ive got a funny problem, ive got a dual screen setup which is working perfectly except for when i have files on one desktop (say the right one) i cant drag them to the left, the mouse moves with the outlines of the files however the files dont move :(
<kadaz> cp from desktop to desktop
<kadaz> There might be a way to do it, but I wont be able to help :D
<kadaz> sometimes if you take your second moniter over top of the other one, and give it shake, sometimes your files will fall onto the other desktop.
<Gruelius> lol kadaz
<Gruelius> so are there two desktop folders or something?
<ninjahkv> hola y buenos dias a todos
<Gruelius> i feel kde is above gnome
<Gruelius> coming from gnome
<Tm_T> frojnd: haven't found limit in accounts yet, I had 4 msn accounts online at one time
<kadaz> I agree
<kadaz> gruelius,  I dont have an answer. I have two moniters, but havnt tested out the second one yet.
<Gruelius> lol
<Gruelius> could you try dragging a file across? :p
<kadaz> I could enable it and start another session
<primordium_> Hello! I have a little question here! The Adept notifier/updater have appeared in my desktop has a green light, and when i closed it, it asked if i want it to run next time and i said no! now im worried if i did wrong, and now i dont have updates... can anyone help me?
<kadaz> ill try this
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Contrast> Can someone help me with getting streaming video playing in Konqueror?
<Contrast> I already have kmplayer-base and kmplayer-konq-plugin installed (as well as mozilla-mplayer, but when I go to a page with embedded video, the area where the video should be is just black, with the buttons at the bottom. Hitting play does nothing.
<primordium_> anyone know what im talking about ??
<Contrast> primordium_: You're safe. :-)
<kadaz> well that didnt work so well
<primordium_> thanks! i was worried because the GREEN LIGHT didnt show up again
<Contrast> You just won't be notified of new updates, but you can still run Adept Updater and get them.
<primordium_> but i want to be notified
<primordium_> how can i reverse this?
<Contrast> primordium_: Try digging around in the settings for Adept. I'd say there's an option for it. Sorry I can't help more than that, but I haven't used Adept in months and no longer have it installed.
<Jucato> primordium_: you can run notifier manually: adept_notifier
<Contrast> Jucato: Isn't there also an option in its settings to start it when you log in?
<Jucato> Contrast: well, that's the default behavior in the first place.
<jakub_> Anybody familiar with Blender?
<primordium_> i found the adept-notifierrc and it have inside the Autostart=false, i changed to true
<sivaji> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> ! info splash screen
<ubotu> Package splash does not exist in feisty
<primordium_> maybe this works i guess
<kadaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crdlb> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Contrast> Jucato: I know, but that goes for other programs too, and they still have an option somewhere to set it back to autostart.
<Contrast> primordium_: If all else fails, you can always just put a link to Adept Notifier in /home/yourname/.kde/Autostart
<primordium_> yeah :) thanks
<Contrast> sivaji: What are you trying to find out?
<sivaji> i want more slpash screen
<Contrast> http://www.kde-look.org
<Jucato> primordium_, Contrast: actually, there should be an entry in /usr/share/autostart
<kadaz> how can I disable acpi in kubuntu
<Jucato> you can manually edit the .desktop file as a plain text file
<kadaz> permently.
<Contrast> Oh ok. My fault.
<Contrast> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Contrast> primordium_: Sounds like you got it on your own. I'd imagine that's the proper way to get it back, barring a checkbox for it somewhere in Adept's settings.
<ardchoille> Anyone know how I can find out a command that does the same thing as some of the stuff in kcontrol? kcontrol > Security & Privacy > Privacy ; Select All > Clean Up > Apply   <-- I'd like to know how to do that from cli.
<primordium_> Contrast: thanks for the help, im seeking trought the files now, but i guess its done... :D
<Contrast> Does anyone know the file format that plugins for Konqueror have to be in?
<Jucato> Contrast: same format for any browser plugin. nsplugins
<Contrast> Thanks Jucato. Actually, pointless question. I just saw that Konqueror's already recognizing the mozilla-mplayer plugin. It's just that it's still trying to use kmplayer to play embedded video instead, and when I tried apt-get removing kmplayer-base and kmplayer-konq-plugin, Konqueror just crashed when I went to a site with streaming video.
<Jucato> Contrast: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> specific file type -> Embedding tab
<steveire> Hey. Has anyone here ever copied an ubuntu installation from one harddrive to another?
<steveire> I want to know the RightWay to do it.
<xerosis> steveire: using dd is probably your best bet
<Contrast> Jucato: Thanks a lot, looks like that got it. Now it's just stuttering like crazy though. Brb
<klakette> hi :)
<steveire> xerosis: Have you done it?
<xerosis> steveire: 'fraid not
<xerosis> dd just copies a disk completely though, so it's the best way to do it
<xerosis> steveire: plenty of guides on google
<steveire> xerosis: From a liveCD?
<xerosis> steveire: any liveCD will have it
<steveire> I mean, do I need to be not using the drive that I'm copying while doing it?
<xerosis> steveire: if nothing else, it'll slow it down
<kadaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Whitey> hi all, I've been having trouble with my ati video card since upgrading my kernel recently
<Whitey> is anyone available to help? :)
<Whitey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crdlb> Whitey, what ati card?
<Whitey> radeon... 9800 I think
<Whitey> it's definitly a radeon though
<crdlb> Whitey, using the proprietary driver?
<Whitey> I'm not sure what that is :P
<crdlb> Whitey, run: fglrxinfo
<Whitey> it tells me I'm using the generic one
<Whitey> erm..
<Contrast> Jucato: Figured it out. Just had to tweak the cache size.
<Whitey> Mesa
<Contrast> Jucato: Greatly appreciated.
<crdlb> Whitey, but it is installed then
<Jucato> um.. ok.. :)
<crdlb> Whitey, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Whitey> ty :)
<halaf> 
<Whitey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25396/ <<< my Xorg.0.log
<Whitey> I only noticed the problem after reseting the other night
<Whitey> and I remember updaing my kernel stuff the other day :P
<Whitey> when scouring google for answers, I saw the problem can be caused upon upgrade, if the drivers are incompatible
<Whitey> but I can't seem to do anything to make them work :P
<crdlb> Whitey, sudo modprobe fglrx
<crdlb> what happens if you try that?
<Whitey> eep, scary :P
<Whitey> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<Whitey> oh... FGL stands for Fire GL :D
<Whitey> I never knew that ^_^
* Whitey reads more of his Xorg.log
<crdlb> Whitey, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Whitey> I removed and installed them earlier, but ok :P
<kaizad> what is cyber sex ?
<Whitey> like phone sex, but with text :)
<Whitey> all done crdlb
<polopolo> !off-topic | :P:P:P
<kaizad> oh .... so how do u do i t?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<polopolo> oh
<Whitey> lol
<steveire> kaizad: It involves a harddrive and virus protection
<crdlb> polopolo, looking for !offtopic ?
<kaizad> i mean do v need 2 take ny pills for it ?
<crdlb> Whitey, well try this: sudo lrm-manager
<polopolo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kaizad> ok
<kaizad> my yahoo id is not working ! :(
<crdlb> Whitey, then, repeat: sudo modprobe fglrx
<Whitey> is something meant to open crdlb?
<Whitey> ok
<kaizad> ie .. in gaim !
<Whitey> ok, done - no output :P
<kaizad> it says ur screen name is incorrect
<crdlb> Whitey, now restart X without rebooting
<Whitey> crdlb: what's the best way to do that? :)
<kaizad> but i hav given a id & pw correct !
<Whitey> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<kaizad> hey HELP !
<crdlb> Whitey, log out and ctrl+alt+bksp from the login screen
<Whitey> btw, my card is an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] 
<Whitey> :P
<Whitey> ok, brb ^_^
<polopolo> !ping | polopolo
<polopolo> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<alumno> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Whitey> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Whitey> ^_^
<crdlb> Whitey, here's the thing, it probably won't work on reboot
<Whitey> thank you crdlb :D
<Whitey> ah
<Whitey> ok
<Whitey> I suppose I have to edit a configuration file? :P
<crdlb> but running: sudo lrm-manager && sudo modprobe fglrx
<crdlb> will make it work
<Whitey> hmm
<crdlb> you could probably put that in an init script or something
<Whitey> is there a way to make it work automagically? :P
<kadaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Whitey> just out of curiosity, why does it do this? :P
<Whitey> and how did I/you fix it? :P
<crdlb> absolutely no idea
<Whitey> :P
<crdlb> well lrm-manager copies the restricted module to where modprobe can load it
<Whitey> ah
<Whitey> hmm
<crdlb> but it's supposed to happen on boot
<Whitey> is this because I'm using the latest restricted modules? =/
<Whitey> if so, is it possible for me to revert? :P
<Whitey> I mean, adapt told me to update, so I'd assume they're not bleeding edge...
<crdlb> no, it just broke :)
<Whitey> oh :P
<Whitey> well
<Whitey> how do I create an init script? :P
<Whitey> I've done a small amount of bash scripting in the past, but I don't know how to run one on init
<Whitey> I suppose I'd want it to run before X starts too...
<crdlb> haven't needed to on *buntu so I don't know
<Whitey> :P
<crdlb> yeah that would be good
<Whitey> tha'ts ok, I'm sure I can find out somewhere ^_^
<Whitey> thanks anyway crdlb :)
<crdlb> np :)
<Whitey> for the curious, it's quite simple to do ^_^
<Whitey> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<rjune__> What's the "official" way to set IP address information on ubuntu-server? and is there a gui frontend?
<kadaz> hey guys, do you know where to put the linux uvc drivers?
<kadaz> what do you mean by set?
<kadaz> like manually doing it?
<WebAppMonkey> For a desktop install of Kubuntu Feisty should I just download and install kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso? Or should I get alternate too?
<arash> OK, guys, one thing is really pissing me of with this KDE, once you by mistake drag or drop a menu a tiny bit, it all get ruined, how can i restore a windows normal settings to the default layout?
<WebAppMonkey> I plan on just installing over my OpenSuSe root and user partitions and keeping my disk structure otherwise intact
<rjune__> kadaz: I mean I have ubuntu server installed. I want to not use dhcp for the address.
<rjune__> so I need to assign it a static IP.
<kadaz> ok
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: To temporarily assign a static IP you can use `sudo ifconfig <adapter> <ip>`. You are looking to assign an IP to a linux box, yes?
<rjune__> WebAppMonkey: I want to do it permanantly.
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: As far as setting it to do that at boot is distro-specific... Someone else will have to help you until I move over to Kubuntu :)
<|neonlinux|> rjune__: u have a screen on that server?
<rjune__> |neonlinux|: of course.
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: At the very least there should be something in /etc/rc.d
<WebAppMonkey> Depending on what boot structure Kubuntu uses? SysV?
<|neonlinux|> ok.. goto the k menu.. then to systemsettings
<rjune__> WebAppMonkey: yeah /etc/rc.d/networking. I'm wanting to know the specific ubuntu tools though.
<rjune__> |neonlinux|: ubuntu-server. text console, not X
<|neonlinux|> ahh... hmmm.. ill see what i can find
<BlueDevil> i'm running feisty on a core2duo/asus p5b-deluxe and it won't see the whole 4GB of ram, it only sees 2GB; what can i do to fix it?
<WebAppMonkey> A question: Will the desktop install allow me to do a detailed selection of what partitions I want to use for what mountpoints? Ie: I just want to replace my / and /usr.
<rjune__> though since we are talking about it. will Network Manager write the data to /etc/network/interfaces? or will it create it's own config?
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: Network Manager is a userspace tool, I would *assume* it's changes are in its own configuration
<dfan> hello.
<|neonlinux|> rjune__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html#more-8
<rjune__> WebAppMonkey: then ubuntu uses it's default format. because using network manager to set the ip address writes it to where I would expect.
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: So NetworkManager changes the /etc/rc.d/networking config file?
<dfan> I've been getting some kernel panics with feisty and I think I might get an idea how to reproduce it.
<rjune__> WebAppMonkey: no. it changes /etc/network/interfaces
<rjune__> I wouldn't expect anything to change /etc/rc.d/networking unless you were using slack.
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: I come from two years of being a slacker :) All this fancy user-space stuff is new to me.
<WebAppMonkey> rjune__: I just compiled my own Xorg server + glibc + GCC one-too-many-times
<rjune_> oy, sorry bout that.
<rjune_> WebAppMonkey: You're coming from OpenSuSE then?
<WebAppMonkey> rjune_: I've used slack forever, I just recently switched to OpenSuSe, but Novell's political moves have made me look for another modern OS
<WebAppMonkey> Er, distro at least
<rjune_> You'll quickly find that slack does things differently from most other distros.
<scullder> hi !
<WebAppMonkey> rjune_: And it is unfortunate that everything else does things differently than slack... It is a wonderfully elegant system. Unfortuately, I desire modern features... like beryl.
<scales> somebody help i installed nvidia drivers but beryl wouldnt start why????
<crdlb> scales, glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version
<scales> crdlb: where i can view it?
<crdlb> scales, in a terminal
<scales> crdlb: whatis the command
<crdlb> scales, I just told you
<WebAppMonkey> scales: alt+f2, type konsole, run that. Then type the command crdlb wrote.
<crdlb> oh that
<scales> it says
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scales> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<crdlb> ugh
<JuJuBee> What should I be using to authenticate in a client server environment?  I tried NIS (broken) and LDAP(cant get to work).
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jucato> !paste | scales
<ubotu> scales: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<scales> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<WebAppMonkey> *sighs*
<scales> crdlb: what i can do?
<crdlb> scales, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> use the pastebin link above
<kadaz> crdlb did you set your driver proprietary?
<WebAppMonkey> Before I waste a CD, will the desktop install allow me to setup the partitions it uses? (I just want to overwrite / and /usr, but not /home, and otherwise keep my partition table setup)
<kadaz> I meant scales
<scales> kadaz: with envy on auto
<kadaz> after you updated your nvidia drivers, you need to set it from standard to proprietary
<Jucato> WebAppMonkey: definitely yes
<crdlb> yuck
<scales> i just cant understand why it so tuff to install some drivers
<Jucato> WebAppMonkey: make sure you uncheck the box that indicates whether the partition will be formatted or not
<crdlb> scales, because you used envy
<kadaz> what is envy?
<WebAppMonkey> Jucato: Thank you, I'll be back in less than an hour then, when I'm back from an install :)
<crdlb> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Jucato> WebAppMonkey: good luck
<WebAppMonkey> If that isn't too optimistic :)
<polopolo> can someone say gow I can remove the folder .gVerse
<WebAppMonkey> Jucato: It can't be any worse than installing slack..
<WebAppMonkey> Or LFS
<yatin> hi i am having problems with suspend and hibernate
<yatin> i have a dell dimension 8200
<polopolo> can someone say how I can remove the folder .gVerse
<scales> give me a tip how to install them
<ardchoille> polopolo: rm -r .gVerse
<yatin> when i click suspend, the comp suspends just fine, however when i press the power button to come out of uspend, i just get a blank screen, no cursor or anything, and the usb keyboard is completely nonresponsive
<scales>  crdlb can you give me some help?
<crdlb> scales, are you going to pastebin your log?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scales> crdlb: but without the pastebin ......just some hints
<polopolo> ardchoille thank you
<crdlb> scales, um
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<crdlb> make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf says Driver "nvidia"
<crdlb> not "nv" or "vesa"
<scales> crdlb: how can i see them?
<scales> crdlb: explain me like to a lame :)))
<crdlb> scales, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<crdlb> that /should/ handle everything assuming envy didn't screw up
<scales> crdlb: command not found
<crdlb> scales, nvidia-xconfig ?
<scales> yep
<crdlb> ugh
<crdlb> shouldn't have used envy like we repeatedly told you
<scales> what to do reinstal linux?
<crdlb> you should install /real/ feisty
<crdlb> not that ultimate edition thing
<scales> crdlb: do you know the ultimate edition distribution
<scales> you should download it
<crdlb> no I shouldn't
<crdlb> and I really recommend you don't either
<ardchoille> I fail to understand the need for a script to install nvidia drivers. All I had to do was 'sudo apt-get install nvidia glx', 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable', 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', and restart x and it was installed.
<benjamin_hr> it isnt that easy for all of us ardchoille ;)
<scales> www.youtube.com/?v=_CPEfFdfEdg take a look at it
<benjamin_hr> or better wasnt, cause one installed, if the kernel doesnt change, everythings fine of course :)
<benjamin_hr> s/one/once/
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<crdlb> even better :P
<alumno> Hola
<ardchoille> benjamin_hr: My kernel changed and the nvidia drivers are still running
<benjamin_hr> that never worked for me, they messed up my restricted modules or something else, cause i had to reinstall everything everytime i changed the kernel
<alumno> q guey
<benjamin_hr> but, i dont change kernels like underwear, so its not that bad ;)
<ardchoille> did you install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site or from source or something?
<WebAppMonkey> Nice installer
<alumno> hello
<benjamin_hr> first with aptitude, but that didnt worked, than by source, that didnt work either (but here it was my lazyness and inexperience) and then via envy, which worked
<alumno> shut up
<benjamin_hr> ehm
<benjamin_hr> youre must be a girl
<benjamin_hr> -re
<benjamin_hr> ;)
<azzco> I'm trying to setup a LAN sharing a few folders with my brother (windows system) I've tried to follow the wiki but he doesn't get access to any files, help?
<benjamin_hr> my girlfriend always reacts that way anytime i mentiion anything about computers
<benjamin_hr> especially with friendly nerds nearby ;)
<WebAppMonkey> benjamin_hr: Stop making things up, linux users don't have girlfriends.
<benjamin_hr> hrhr
<azzco> WebAppMonkey: LOL
<benjamin_hr> i think there was something about that in a fortune cookie file, maybe ill find it
<WebAppMonkey> benjamin_hr: Have you ever seen pictures of aKademy?
<scales> crdlb: both of command are working now what to do next?
<benjamin_hr> ehm
<benjamin_hr> no
<crdlb> scales, what?
<scales> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<benjamin_hr> ah
<alumno> eh
<benjamin_hr> i didnt know what that was, but a google (image) search revealed it :D
<crdlb> scales, ugh
<crdlb> scales, you can't do that on top of envy
<WebAppMonkey> benjamin_hr: If you don't I'd suggest you read the dot sometime. http://dot.kde.org
<scales> crdlb: what to do next ....can i start the drivers today or no
<crdlb> scales, if you reinstall the drivers with envy, it /might/ work
<benjamin_hr> oh kk
<WebAppMonkey> It is filled with all sorts of exciting stuff, like videos of plasma!
<benjamin_hr> i read slashdot regularly so dont expect to much excitment from me, but ill look into it :)
<azzco> scales: Have you restarted X?
<WebAppMonkey> benjamin_hr: Think of it as a nerdier slashdot
<sivaji__> azzco alt+ctrl+backspace
<MurDoGG> mh ich mchte ein paket deinstallieren ohne die abhngigen pakete zu deinstallieren, wie geht das mit apt-get
<benjamin_hr> hehe kk
<pag> !de | MurDoGG
<ubotu> MurDoGG: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WebAppMonkey> Time to reboot to my new Kubuntu install
<MurDoGG> oh sorry i want to remove a package but don't interest in dependies, how can i solve this with apt-get
<sivaji2009> MurDoGG use aptitude
<alumno> I Shet in you
<llutz> MurDoGG: if you remove a package other depend on, you'll end in broken packages
<alumno__> hola
<alumno> hola q ac
<alumno__> ehhhh aburrirme
<alumno__> hola
<alumno> yo tambien
<alumno__> jajajajaja
<alumno__> hdduuuuhrudjujr
<sivaji2009> alumno__ are u mad ?
<ardchoille> !coc | alumno__
<ubotu> alumno__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<WebAppMonkey> Wow, Adept is the package manager Yast *dreams* of being
<alumno__> yr755t
<alumno__> qihsuwnicoel
<sivaji2009> !openmoko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmoko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silent_G> hello, iv downloaded kubuntu DVD and somehow its crashing with a bunch of colours , my video chipset is Via Chrome9 K8m890 and its not supported by most distros but its supported by Vesa, is their anyway or option i can install kubuntu using the vesa driver? or maybe some driver for my chipset?
<Boje> moinsen :)
<KomiaPoika> whats the package name to install cups
<JuJuBee> Am I the only one trying to use ubuntu in a client server env?  What do other people use to handle authentication?
<wolferine> JuJuBee, LDAP?
<JuJuBee> I am pulling my hair out trying to get it to work.
<wolferine> its like everything in life, it was easy, it just wouldnt be worth it :)
<hogan> Anyone know why my Wireless card (eth1) will enable for about 2 seconds then disable again?
<JuJuBee> wolferine : you using feisty?
<JuJuBee> Got any pointers to getting it to work?
<ric19new> hi all newbie here
<JuJuBee> Where can I find pam/ldap logs?
<azzco> How do I add more users in samba, and how do I give them proper access to shared files?
<Minataku> Yeah, my Ultra 1 has a bad CG6 >.<
<Minataku> Reseating it failed to have any effect
<Minataku> Heya, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> H i Minataku
<Daisuke_Ido> good morning!
<Minataku> My Ultra 1 has a bad CG6 ;o;
<DaSkreech> good morning :)
<Minataku> Oh well
<Minataku> No biggie
<Corey8067> Is it possible to upgrade to version 7.04 using the CD without having to reinstall everything?
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: depends on which Cd you mean
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: the CD is 7.04, i just got it today
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Live CD or alternate?
<ardchoille> Corey8067: From Ship It?
<Corey8067> Yeah from ship it
<ardchoille> It's a live cd
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Did you get two of them? :-)
<Corey8067> 3 actually
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: What are the labels on them?
<DaSkreech> Oh wait never mind I just got you :(
<ardchoille> Corey8067: If you just got that livecd today, it's probably 7.04
<Corey8067> Yeah it is
<ardchoille> Corey8067: I think you can just pop that cd in and the system will ask if you want to upgrade.
<Corey8067> Ok :)
<Corey8067> i am impressed with the delievery time as well
<ardchoille> How long did it take?
<Corey8067> like 2 weeks max
<ardchoille> About the same here.
<Corey8067> i am gussing that it wasn't stopped at Customs
<DexterF> hi
<TheGateKeeper> should kubuntu autodetect usb pendrive or do I have to mount & if so what is the syntax?
<DexterF> is there a gtk2 theme to match kdes "polyester"? the gtk-qt wrapper isn't working
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: should autodetect and present a win-xp-style pop up what to do with it
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: that is not happening, so how do I mount it?
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: well, look thru /dev/disk/by-id for something that appears to be that stick, then mount as usual (man mount)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: no it wont
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: use pmount as user, not mount
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Ok, I must be wrong then
<rowenthedark> Is there a way to install software as the specific user as opposed to globally?
<fdoving> rowenthedark: not really, no.
<fdoving> rowenthedark: nothing supported, anyway.
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: You can't upgrade with the Live CD. You need the alternate CD
<rowenthedark> :(
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: using a using hub would that mess things up?
<payam> Anygirls here?
<payam> Anygirl wana chatt here?
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: makes no difference, i think
<rowenthedark> Oh well. Is there a way to autoload beryl at KDE startup?
<payam> I give you cam
<rowenthedark> payam: I think you are in the wrong channel.
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: DexterF http://pastebin.ca/564297
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: seems your pendrive isn't recognized at all
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: open a console and type "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages", after that plug/unplug the stick and watch the logfiles output.
<Jucato> sudo not needed (afaik)
<payam> #girls
<llutz> Jucato: you're right, sry
<Jucato> llutz: it's ok
<DaSkreech> payam: please stay on topic
<Jucato> !offtopic | payam
<ubotu> payam: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> !coc | payam
<ubotu> payam: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: http://pastebin.ca/564301  these are the additional entries
<payam> Im ban there
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: plug the stick in and do "sudo fdisk -l"
<fdoving> llutz: /var/log/messages isn't used for those in ubuntu, /var/log/syslog is used for everything.
<fdoving> .. or more than messages, anyway, not everything.
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: all I get with sudo fdisk -l are my hard disk partitions
<ubuntu> how to restore linux
<ubuntu> ???
<fdoving> ubuntu, did you reinstall windows?
<payam> ubuntu?
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: does "lsusb" list the stick?
<ubuntu> i will loose all my data
<payam> ubuntu.yes
<ubuntu> i'm using the live cd now
<payam> Tuff situation
<payam> Boot CD
<payam> :S
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: How did you lose linux?
<ubuntu> it crashed because the incorect configuration of display drivers
<llutz> fdoving: messages is fine for this
<rowenthedark> Hello again: Is there a way to autoload beryl when KDE starts? If so how?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ah. You need your old xorg.conf
<fdoving> llutz: not here.
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: where i can find it?
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: no exactly but it does see my hub: http://pastebin.ca/564307  may be I should remove the hub & plug it in directly?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you mount your hard drive?
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: try it, maybe it's the hub causing the trouble (kick it!)
<medkarim> Hi everybody !
<payam> medkarim, asalamo aleikom Karim
<medkarim> ;)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: how to find out?
<azzco> ubuntu you can allways do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if you're able to get to a console on your normal installation
<medkarim> Tu es d'ou ?
<medkarim> payam
<payam> medkarim, do you want something :)
<mick> kaffeine plays my dvd's but stops & starts. OK in Ubuntu but not Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: that's done the trick :-) bit pants I can't use my usb hub :-(
<medkarim> J'ai un probleme avec ma carte son , je suis sous Kubuntu feisty
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: it's a passive hub, without own power-supply?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: run fdisk -l to list the drives, then do mount /somthing /somewhere
<ubuntu> can i restore my old xconf
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: there's a hub?
<bonbonthejon> ubuntu: maybe, or recreate it
<ubuntu> how???
<bonbonthejon> look up at azzco
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: no it has it's own power supply
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: the kernel in 7.04 has an experimental usb option for reasons beyond me which f!cks up some usb hubs
<bonbonthejon> !fr | medkarim
<ubotu> medkarim: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DexterF> try   dmesg | grep bad  and see if there's something about cables
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: : no it has it's own power supply
<medkarim> No french help here ?
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: I am using 6.06
<ubuntu> !ro | ubuntu
<DexterF> oh.
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: strange, never had trouble with those...
<medkarim> ah , ok
<DexterF> umm. well, try without the hub nevertheless, if possible
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: anyway, go buy a new one :)
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i need help
<hasan> :)
<bonbonthejon> !question
<hasan> as everybody here
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: llutz oh well at least I have got access to it thanks
<azzco> Just tell the question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<medkarim> Merci
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: you can't get to a prompt on your computer at all?
<hasan> i try to connect my brand new mpx220 with kubuntu
<hasan> but whihout success
<hasan> ive install raki and synce
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: does it work now?
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: windows reckonises it (ducks for incoming... :-) )
<hasan> but it doesnot recognize my mobilephone
<hasan> any idea
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: then use windows
<hasan> anyone who uses smartphone with kubuntu?
<hasan> any idea is welcome
<payam> I wana learn a little about Glade, anyone who knows a good website? I have googled it! I have found a good side , do please show me
<bonbonthejon> hasan: i never got my ipaq to work with linux, but my palms work fine
<hasan> thought ive googled i cant find usefull things
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: it's ok if I take the usb hub out & plug the pen drive directly in
<payam> edit: ia have not
<limale> hello to every body
<DexterF> llutz: usually I'm with you on that type of remark but not here, USB_SUSPEND in 7.04 is experimental and doesn't belong in a stable release. yes I know, he doesn't have 7.04, but still I wouldn't rule out a similar thing here.
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: I don't have windows on this hdd, & I need a file of it, anyway directly plugging in gets me to where I need to be :/
<ubuntu> id like to thank all of you for your help .........nothing explaind .....
<azzco> Is there somwhere to go for samba help?
<limale> what packet i must install to have correct visualization of battery on my laptop ???
<TheGateKeeper> llutz: DexterF cheers guys
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: I'm asking you questions
<DexterF> got a hub myself that works fine on Slackware, XP, even on the Kub live DVD but not on the installed version
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You haven't answered any
<payam> Ubuntu, What was your problem PLZ
<DaSkreech> hasan: try http://www.google.com/linux
<limale> guidance-power-manager don't work correctly !
<DexterF> TheGateKeeper: yw. I guess I'll inquire the developers about that kind of usb issue, happened here, too
<ubuntu> kan i reconfigure the xorg to  make my ubuntu workingf
<TheGateKeeper> I will go & see what pclinuxos makes of it
<DexterF> pcliwhat?
<payam> Ubuntu, Whats you language?
<TheGateKeeper> DexterF: that would be good
<ubuntu> english
<payam> ubuntu, say you problem again from bigining
<DexterF> *cough*liar*cough*
<DexterF> scnr
<azzco> ubuntu yes! just reboot into your normal ubuntu then ctrl+ alt + F1 log in then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<limale> are there someone that can help me with control of battery on my laptop ?
<ubuntu> my ubuntu crashedbecause the nvidia drivers
<payam> okej! keep on
<azzco> ubuntu Just do what I told you ;)
<crdlb> ubuntu, add -phigh to the command that azzco gave you
<limale> azzco: is for me ?
<rowenthedark> limale: isnt there a panel option for monitoring the battery?
<crdlb> ubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DexterF> does the live system create a swap file on found win partitions?
<azzco> limale: I was speaking to ubuntu but if it helps you then yes
<medkarim> He everybody
<limale> azzco: your response is for me ?
<azzco> not initally
<payam> limale, could you explain for me Ubuntus problem?
<crdlb> limale, that won't help you
<medkarim> I have a problem with my sound card , i'm running Kubuntu feisty
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you mount the hard drive ?
<payam> med Karim, Have you active your sound card on Bios?
<DaSkreech> crdlb, azzco: going to have to help him mount the drive to get onto his system
<medkarim> Yes , of course
<payam> Are you sure?
<payam> Look at it
<payam> Do you hear something?
<payam> hur
<medkarim> Yes , i hear sound but very Low
<medkarim> Volume is at 100%
<payam> have you right click on Sound icon and seen what s going on there?
<azzco> medkarim: is that in kmix?
<medkarim> Yes , Kmix
<medkarim> payam : Yes I have already do that
<payam> medKarin, mmm
<payam> medkarim
<payam> Have you seen you microfone?
<payam> D o they workd correctly?
<payam> what the cabel
<medkarim> No , I dont have
<payam> no no
<medkarim> This is my "pc-portable"
<payam> i dont mean that
<pixelbrei> hi... anyone tried to install mayavi in feisty? i'm getting python-related errors, seems like mayavi wants python 2.4 where 2.5 is installed
<payam> medkarim, what s your laguage?
<payam> medKarim
<payam> aha , okej
<medkarim> In fact , i speak Arabic
<medkarim> but also
<medkarim> french and english !
<payam> ubuntu-fr
<payam> #ubuntu-fr
<payam> You can ask your question there, My english is so bad
<payam> :-(
<medkarim> Thanks , but i have no solution there
<medkarim> No , You speak very good ;)
<payam> medKarim, waite
<payam> I wana ask somone els
<payam> Medkarim do you use Asla derive?
<payam> Alsa
<medkarim> Yes
<payam> wirte " alsamixer" on a terminal
<medkarim> ok
<medkarim> I have a screen with equalizer (terminal )
<medkarim> But master volume is 0%
<payam> could you high the volume?
<payam> with your soud icon to right?
<medkarim> No , there is no Bar for Master volume
<medkarim> Only PCM , and Mic
<payam> medKarim, no no, what do you do to high your volume normaly
<payam> you click on sound icon to right , there down right?
<medkarim> With Kmix
<medkarim> Yes
<payam> medkarim, go on the terminal
<medkarim> ok
<payam> click on windows and select Master and highit with the Pil on your keybord
<sivaji> hendaus : hi
<payam> Do you undrstand?
<medkarim> No all
<payam> look
<medkarim> click on terminal ?
<payam> new terminal
<payam> write " alsamixer"
<medkarim> ok
<frojnd> does anyone know where I could get some skydome images for beryl?
<medkarim> And then ?
<sivaji> frojnd #beryl
<payam> and click on up pil
<payam> on your keybord
<payam> and high the volume
<medkarim> I have PCM , a
<medkarim> PCM at 100% , and Mic at 100%
<payam> you can select othersection
<payam> medkarim
<medkarim> no :(
<payam> I see Master-Master IV, headphone
<payam> 3D control
<payam> I mean them
<medkarim> send you screen ?
<sivaji> medkarim open kmix and check  the buttons
<payam> sicaji, you can help him, i must go
<darkrift__> how do i start the adept update checker (not the package manager)
<medkarim> Volume is 100% for all channels
<darkrift__> mine somehow closed (the tray icon)
<payam> medkarim, when you open a terminal and wirted  you can control your volume whith left , right, up, down arrow
<darkrift__> and i wanna check for updates
<medkarim> I know , but I hear low sound
<sivaji> darkrift__ "sudo apt-get update"
<darkrift__> no, the gui version
<sivaji> darkrift__ use adept
<darkrift__> the adept updater that sits in your tray telling you yo have x updates available
<darkrift__> i tried adept manager, thats for installing packages
<darkrift__> doesnt show me upgradeable ones
<limale2> hello
<limale2>  :-)
<darkrift__> hola
<medkarim> How much channel , you can adjust ?
<Scullder> 'soir
<medkarim> By keyboard
<limale2> i have some problem with battery management of my notebook on kubuntu 7.04
<sivaji> darkrift__ adept will show u click fetch update later will see upgradable package
<limale2> in particular my kde-guidance-power-manager don't work correctly
<limale2> some one can help me ?
<sivaji> darkrift__ u will have options their like show only installed ,show only upgradable
<sivaji> medkarim try #ubuntu
<sivaji> limale2 try #ubuntu
<darkrift__> ok
<darkrift__> i c
<limale2> but I have kubuntu !
<lucio_> salve
<lucio_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Jucato> !it | lucio_
<ubotu> lucio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lucio_> grazie a te..
<lucio_> scusa
<limale2> what are the package necessary to manage the battery in notebook using kubuntu ?
<Sesshy> Hey, is there anybody here that can help me? I'm having boot problems with a fresh install of Kubuntu.
<Sesshy> Hello? Is anybody there?
<limale2> yes
<limale2> but, nobody answer
<Sesshy> could you possibly help me troubleshoot my boot issues, limale2? or are you looking for support as well?
<limale2> I don't find any help!
<Sesshy> *patpat*
<limale2> yes
<limale2> I find support for battery management
<limale2> but I fon't find nobody that can help me
<DexterF> Sesshy: just describe the problem
<jacques> Does someone installed realplayer on gutsy?
<Sesshy> Well, on a completely fresh install of Kubuntu, single boot, GRUB gives me a completely blank screen on normal bootup
<DexterF> i'd ask about gutsy un #ubuntu+1
<Sesshy> however,
<DexterF> Sesshy: ok: what video card?
<limale2> are there someone that have installed package for power (battery) management ?
<DexterF> limale2: how does it not work properly?
<Sesshy> when pressing esc and booting with recovery mode, it logs in as root with just the console interface, and then I can type "exit", which makes it load KDE normally and everything works fine
<limale2> I can't view the level of my battery
<Sesshy> 8800GTS
<Sesshy> 640 meg version, that is
<DexterF> Sesshy: and: is grub itself not showing the boot menu, or do you mean boot messages once you selected a kernel? can you log in, does kdm come up?
<soulrider_> Sesshy: maybe you need to pass some parameters to the kernel? =/
<Sesshy> yes, if I run GRUB in recovery mode and exit root when it gets to the terminal under recovery mode, it loads KDE normally
<Sesshy> but normal boot gives me a black screen and nothing more
<Sesshy> even though num locks works
<DexterF> Sesshy: and if you just let it boot the default image, all is black and you never get a login screen?
<Sesshy> yep
<Sesshy> it was the same with ubuntu, as well
<jacques> i can not run realplayer and skype on gutsy
<Sesshy> I've tried both
<Sesshy> both latest downloads of the live DVD
<soulrider> Sesshy: remove the splash and quiet options and boot and see if yopu get any errors
<limale2> DexterF: I can't view the level of my battery and when I plug-off the ac_adaptor, the software don't change automatically the battery icon !!
<soulrider> jacques: for gutsy go to #ubuntu+1
<soulrider> jacques: why are you using gutsy anyways, its not even beta
<Sesshy> soulrider: how do I remove those options? I have next to zero experience with linux and console commands
<Sesshy> I can follow directions, but I need to know what to type
<soulrider> Sesshy: when youre selecting the option to boor, press e to edit, just remove those options and press bt o boot
<DexterF> hmmm.... looks like the console blocks X or sumsuch. Sesshy, boot to console, and with sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and in the line for the default kernel change "splash quiet" to vga=792, see if that helps
<Sesshy> okay, lemme try that, sounds good
<soulrider> DexterF: its better if he doesnt make the changes permanent
<raccon> ola
<DexterF> soulrider: if that permanently fixes it, it would be my choice. edit the line from grub *each time* sounds liek a hassle to me at least.
<soulrider> hola
<soulrider> DexterF: if that works then make the changed permanent
<raccon> Poprtugal is the best
<raccon> *portugal
<soulrider> !pt | raccon
<ubotu> raccon: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Sesshy> okay, I removed quiet, but there was no splash option that was visible
<DexterF> soulrider: ah, see your point. well, I'm pretty sure this doesn't at least make it worse, hence I omitted testing from grub editing.
<Sesshy> now I just get a flashing underscore in the upper right hand corner instead of a black screen
<DexterF> Sesshy: are you in the system right now?
<Sesshy> yes
<DexterF> can you paste the menu.lst on a pastebin? without passwords, if there are any of course
<Sesshy> also, there seems to be two kernel versions to boot from here
<Sesshy> 2.6.20-16 and -15
<soulrider> Sesshy: choose any
<Sesshy> I did run updates when I had KDE running previously
<soulrider> -16 is newer
<DexterF> is there a kaffeine-0.8.4 package for feisty?
<soulrider> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 6044 kB
<coreymon77> not on the regular repos
<coreymon77> but you may be able to find a repo for it on the kaffeine site
<DexterF> soulrider: I know, that's what I have, hence I ask. I'm a little new to kubuntu and don't know all the hotshot 3rd party repositories yet
<Sesshy> okay, I removed the splash and quiet options from the end of the first line of the -16 boot option
<DexterF> google didnt bring up anything. well, ok, if all else fails UTSL :)
<Sesshy> and it loaded fine
<soulrider> DexterF: i never really used 3rd party repos in ubuntu
<Sesshy> but I suspect that was only a temporary change?
<soulrider> Sesshy: yes
<DexterF> Sesshy: if you edited like I said: yes. if you did it from the grub "e" command: no
<soulrider> now you gotta edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the changed permanent
<DexterF> soulrider: i like bleeding edge ;)
<Sesshy> soulrider/DexterF: okay, yes, I used the grub e command. How do I permanently edit the boot file?
<coreymon77> DexterF: doesnt seem bleeding edge to me
<coreymon77> DexterF: 0.8.4 is stable
<Sesshy> I'm at the Konsole in KDE
<DexterF> Sesshy: boot, grab your fav. editor and sudo <editor> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DexterF> vi, mcedit, whatever you favor
<Sesshy> okay
<soulrider> Sesshy: i suggets you use nano
<DexterF> coreymon77: I used .4 on Slackware, know its stable, still it's the latest versionm that's kinda bleeding edge to me
<DexterF> nano's cool, too
<Sesshy> by the way, what is the default root password? I noticed that I wasn't prompted for one during the Kubuntu setup
<Sesshy> and I also can't seem to use su
<WebAppMonkey> In under an hour I switched from OpenSuSe to Kubuntu and have everything back to the way it was. Linux has come a long way, and it rocks! :)
<llutz> Sesshy: theres no root-account, use sudo
<llutz> Sesshy: that's ubuntus special philosophy....
<WebAppMonkey> llutz: Do you know the reasoning behind that?
<Sesshy> llutz: interesting, is that just the way that ubuntu's set up?
<Sesshy> yeah, I was wondering the same as WebAppMonkey
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: they wanted to improve system-security ....
<WebAppMonkey> llutz: And how does removing the root account and instead giving users full-access through sudo help?
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: they prevent users from working all the time as root
<llutz> now, users use all useless commands with sudo in front :(
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: i don't see any improvement in this
<DexterF> Sesshy: sudo bash gives you a root shell
<llutz> sudo su too
<llutz> sudo password creates a root-account
<DexterF> intersting
<DexterF> can i still sudo like before?
<llutz> sure
<WebAppMonkey> It seems far less secure than a normal root/user seperation though... by using the same password etc...
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: that's what i think too
<DexterF> me, too
<Sesshy> okay, well, I edited the menu.lst file even though kate gave me a bunch of errors in the console before actually opening it, I suppose it doesn't matter
<llutz> but anyway, they decided to this, so we have to use it or not
<Sesshy> gonna reboot
<tom_> anyone know how i can use opengl over vnc?
<WebAppMonkey> sudo su
<WebAppMonkey> passwd
<WebAppMonkey> will let you change the root password to a known value
<WebAppMonkey> And removing a user from the admin group will remove sudo privs
<DexterF> tom_: haha. forget it.
<DexterF> tom_: I'd rather ssh -X and forward the entire gl app
<coreymon77> DexterF: it should be in the repos
<tom_> has no1 tried virtualgl?
<Sesshy> sweet, removing the splash and quiet parameters worked, boots just fine now
<Sesshy> thanks a lot, guys
<DexterF> yw
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: but kdesu/gksu are also linked to sudo, not to su. so you might run in trouble when remove your user from admin-grp
<DexterF> tom_: never hear about that one
<Sesshy> so according to google, it sounds like the splash screen is a known issue with ubuntu
<Sesshy> is that the case?
<tom_> DexterF: kk
<WebAppMonkey> llutz: Yuck
<fdoving> llutz: you can configure kdesu to use su.
<Sesshy> you guys seemed to know exactly what I needed to do
<llutz> fdoving: really? never checked that. tnx
<fdoving> llutz: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FrodeDoeving/Tips
<DexterF> Sesshy: got sth similar, no text during splash, but login comes up. guess  ill file a bug
<fdoving> llutz: tip 5.
<llutz> fdoving: too easy :)
<Sesshy> what does the quiet parameter do, by the way? I'm guessing the splash is equivalent to the XP loading screen
<WebAppMonkey> I am having problems running a 32-bit GLU app (defcon) on my 64-bit system. I can't find a GLU-compat in the default repos, is there a special compat repo I have to add?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: youre new to linux arent you
<Sesshy> coreymon77: absolutely, I have basically zero experience
<DexterF> I'm not and I don't know eiither
<Sesshy> I really don't know anything yet
<DexterF> I just never had fancy eye candy
<fdoving> Sesshy: quiet outputs less messages, when booting.
<coreymon77> Sesshy: first tip of linux
<coreymon77> Sesshy: dont make comparissons to windoze
<DexterF> who would want *less* messages about the boot process?
<BlueDevil> where can i find the tutorial for compiling the kernel?
<fdoving> DexterF: most people with a working system? :)
<Sesshy> coreymon77: yes, I understand that it's completely different, I merely have nothing else with which to reference in my own mind XD
<WebAppMonkey> BlueDevil: make menuconfig, make, make modules, make modules_install, make install
<alexander__> yo anyone here?
<coreymon77> hi
<WebAppMonkey> BlueDevil: Just make sure your root filesystem is compiled INTO the kernel, NOT as a module.
<BlueDevil> WebAppMonkey: nah, i need the proper stuff which creates packages
<DexterF> fdoving: the way kubuntu makes bold moves towards bleeding edge even in the kernel, "less messages" sounds like a bad idea to me
<llutz> WebAppMonkey: no "make install", build a package
<[nk] > make-kpkg kernel_image
<[nk] > !
<Sesshy> fdoving: I have to agree with DexterF, I always disable my bios splash screens and the like
<BlueDevil> WebAppMonkey: i will keep the existing config, just add himem support
<WebAppMonkey> Bah, you package-mangement people....
<WebAppMonkey> You're all weird
<BlueDevil> WebAppMonkey: i can't believe nowadays a kernel is shipped without himem/PAE enabled
<fdoving> DexterF: ok. you're free to have that opinion :)
<limale2> I have some problem with the level battery indicator of my Kde in kubuntu 7.04: the level battery indicator, indicate always the AC-Adaptor, also when I use the battery !! Are there someone can help me with this problem ?? Thanks
<[nk] > :)
<BlueDevil> WebAppMonkey: how do i generate the initrd image?
<[nk] > make-kpkg is a good way of keeping apt happy
<WebAppMonkey> BlueDevil: I'm fresh from slackware, nowadays the kernel is still 2.2 ;)
<BlueDevil> cool :)
<llutz> hehe, my last slack was 2.2 :)
<BlueDevil> left slack behind in '98 :)
<[nk] > BlueDevil: 'make-kpkg kernel_image' will build a .deb that you can dpkg -i
<DexterF> WebAppMonkey: liar :) pat packs 2.6 by default in -current
<WebAppMonkey> Oh wait, it's 2.4.. sorry :)
<WebAppMonkey> DexterF: Ohhh, when did that happen?
<[nk] > bluedevil: the initrd and everything will be built automagically
<Sesshy> So, all you experienced linux users, I've been meaning to ask one of you ever since I started getting all confused with the guides that have you do all of the console operations
<Sesshy> where's a good place to start learning to be an advanced user?
<BlueDevil> [nk] : do i need to dpkg -i the initrd or will it be placed in /boot automatically?
<Sesshy> I'm not an idiot, and I learn fast; I just need to know the best way to get experience
<coreymon77> Sesshy: use your system
<DexterF> WebAppMonkey: after the big pause after 11.0, when he fumbled the all-2.6.-headers in and threw out some old cruft
<coreymon77> Sesshy: thats how
<alexander__> PEOPLE i think this is no help channel but i have a question about printers... is there any possibility to get the printer LEXMARK P6350 working on Kubuntu/Ubuntu?????
<WebAppMonkey> Sesshy: My suggestion would be to start playing around with a terminal
<DexterF> few weeks ago
<alexander__> PEOPLE i think this is no help channel but i have a question about printers... is there any possibility to get the printer LEXMARK P6350 working on Kubuntu/Ubuntu?????
<coreymon77> Sesshy: the best way to learn is to just use linux
<alexander__> s5y
<alexander__> sry
<[nk] > BlueDevil: it all gets cp'd over to /boot
<DexterF> alexander__: this *is* a help chan but try linuxprinting.org, they have a database
<coreymon77> alexander__: probably
<coreymon77> alexander__: and watch your atitude
<alexander__> no they don't
<Sesshy> coreymon77: that makes sense, but how do you learn all of the console commands? is there a big list of them somewhere that you can memorize or reference?
<WebAppMonkey> DexterF: Crazy, I thought he would never call 2.6 stable
<coreymon77> alexander__: if you ever want to get help, be a little nicer
<limale2> I have some problem with the level battery indicator of my Kde in kubuntu 7.04: the level battery indicator, indicate always the AC-Adaptor, also when I use the battery !! Are there someone can help me with this problem ?? Thanks
<alexander__> ok
<coreymon77> Sesshy: do them one at a time
<coreymon77> Sesshy: first one to learn is apt
<WebAppMonkey> Sesshy: type in a few letters and hit [tab] [tab]  It'll give you a list of commands there
<alexander__> it was not my intention to be rough but my english isn't really good
<Sesshy> coreymon77: okay, that sounds good, thanks! ^^
<DexterF> WebAppMonkey: "stable" wasn't *that* much of an issue lately but rather teh headers, going all 2.6 headers breaks some old stuff. most distros have heavily patched/merged headers
<[nk] > BlueDevil: /etc/kernel-*.conf has neat stuff in it
<alexander__> and... no they don't have any drivers
<BlueDevil> [nk] : there a tutorial that says to do "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" what's that all about?
<coreymon77> alexander__: ill give it a try
<Sesshy> coreymon77: ooh, hitting tab twice after entering a command gives you a list of different syntaxes, huh? o.o
<coreymon77> alexander__: whats the printer?
<WebAppMonkey> Oh, I still have a problem with getting some GLU 32-bit compat libraries... Any suggested repositories?
<alexander__> LEXMARK P6350
<coreymon77> Sesshy: yes, tab completion, very useful to learn
<DexterF> alexander__: they so totally have a database
<alexander__> no it is the P6250
<[nk] > BlueDevil: hm, another way of building the debs, I suppose.  I don't bother with fakeroot as I always build/install the kernel as root
<BlueDevil> [nk] : will i need to rebuild the nvidia drivers for the new kernel?
<[nk] > BlueDevil: yep, sure will
<alexander__> sry...
<alexander__> i searched some days ago... they had no infos about the printer
<Jabapyth> Where (on my computer) is the list of things that get executed every time I log in?
<llutz> alexander__: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-P6350
<DexterF> Jabapyth: /etc/init.d
<DexterF> Jabapyth: oh wait, my fault
<Jabapyth> thaks
<Sesshy> coreymon77: so I hit tab twice in a blank field and I get a confirmation for a list of 1818 possible commands. Is that an exhaustive list of all possible console commands?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: dont try to learn them all
<coreymon77> Sesshy: take it slow
<limale2> I have some problem with the level battery indicator of my Kde in kubuntu 7.04: the level battery indicator, indicate always the AC-Adaptor, also when I use the battery !! Are there someone can help me with this problem ?? Thanks
<Jabapyth> DexterF: what?
<DexterF> Jabapyth: got you wrong, confused boot time / login.
<Sesshy> coreymon7: Of course not, I was just curious o.o
<coreymon77> Sesshy: heres something you gotta learn about linux
<DexterF> Jabapyth: what do you mean, like autostart apps or rather settings?
<Jabapyth> DexterF: autostart apps
<alexander__> but theres no driver ... nor any help
<coreymon77> Sesshy: you are used to windows, and in windows, it doesnt let you do anyting that will muck up your system
<WebAppMonkey> Sesshy: Yeah, that'll list all available commands -- Also, typing in a few letters of a command and hitting tab once will finish typing the command if you have a unique start... ie, lspcm[tab] 
<alexander__> shall I post a topic?
<llutz> alexander__: ask lexmark for a driver
<DexterF> Jabapyth: /home/<username>/.kde/Autostart. you can drag apps from the menu into konqueror there and select "link"
<coreymon77> Sesshy: the thing with linux is, especially with the terminal, that sure you have way more control, but you also have the control to fark up your system royally
<Jabapyth> DexterF: thanks!
<DexterF> yw
<llutz> alexander__: http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668505_0_en,00.html
<[nk] > BlueDevil: if you want the kernel-headers installed as a package, too, you could just run 'make-kpkg binary-arch' which will build kernel_image and kernel_headers
<fdoving> Jabapyth: by default there is also a "restore previous session" feature enabled. that means, all apps left running when you logged out, are restarted.
<DexterF> a'ight, afk
<Sesshy> WebAppMonkey: Ah, I see, invaluable tip, thanks ^^
<alexander__> i sent a mail two days ago ... they didn't answer...
<WebAppMonkey> Sesshy: for instance, anything involving the command `rm` remove, and /* (from root, everything) is very baddd
<Sesshy> WebAppMonkey: Well, yes, I do know that I'm not supposed to stay logged in as root due to the risk of damaging important system files, hence the sudo and su commands, right?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: yes, in linux you can do anything
<coreymon77> Sesshy: so never go playing around in terminal windows
<coreymon77> Sesshy: do things graphically at first
<coreymon77> and slowly start to learn other things
<coreymon77> Sesshy: the nist important command for you to learn first is how to use apt
<Sesshy> coreymon77: what kind of tasks is apt used for?
<coreymon77> apt is for installing stuff
<Sesshy> it looks like it's for managing packages or something
<coreymon77> and for upgrading
<alexander__> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:495:0:0   ... no linux support
<coreymon77> alexander__: im sorry, its not possible at the moment
<coreymon77> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<coreymon77> if you ever want to install something, apt is the best and eaist way to dfo it
<alexander__> isn't there something like an universal driver?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: not everything is on apt, but most are
<Sesshy> coreymon77: but should I prefer a command interface over a graphical one for installing packages?
<coreymon77> alexander__: nope
<alexander__> i heard something similar before...
<alexander__> oh
<alexander__> ok
<darkrift__> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<llutz> alexander__: universal drivers need standarized hardware lexmark isn't
<coreymon77> Sesshy: nope, its all personal preference
<alexander__> okeydokey...
<alexander__> thank you...
<Sesshy> does the graphical interface not display all of the packages that are accessible through apt?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: it makes no difference whether you do it command line or graphical, its all what you feel comfortable with
<Sesshy> ah, I see
<coreymon77> Sesshy: no, graphicxal methods are the exact same as command line
<alexander__> shall I post news about the printer... I think, shall I post the email reply in ubuntuforums or anywhere else???
<alexander__> If I get one
<coreymon77> Sesshy: it makes no difference
<Sesshy> coreymon77 or ubotu: how do you recommend I go about installing the drivers for my 8800GTS?
<coreymon77> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<darkrift__> lol
<Sesshy> ah, I see XD
<Sesshy> I don't feel very smart today :3
<coreymon77> Sesshy: what do you want to install?
<Sesshy> nVidia drivers for my 8800GTS
<jason10> on the subject of package guis ..  i heard that using both synaptic and adept can cause problems, and that i should stick to just one or the other, is that true?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: you are using feisty right?
<Sesshy> coreymon77: I had done all of that with Fedora 7 using a guide that described exactly what package servers/etc. to access via console commands
<Sesshy> but I'm sure that it's totally different with Ubuntu because it's a different package system
<BlueDevil> [nk] : i don't suppose there's an already built kernel with HIGHMEM support besides the bigiron kernels
<Sesshy> and yes, I'm on Feisty
<coreymon77> Sesshy: there is probably an easier way
<[nk] > BlueDevil: no idea :)
<BlueDevil> [nk] : where can i express my frustation? :)
<Fable> hey guys. i have a question about beryl. when i start it the 3D effect where i should see a cube, i see a decagon. please help
<fdoving> BlueDevil: are you on feisty?
<[nk] > bahaha
<BlueDevil> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> BlueDevil: how much mem?
<BlueDevil> 4GB
<BlueDevil> it's pretty dumb that in this day and age a kernel gets shipped without HIGHMEM support
<Fable> anyone?
<BlueDevil> i wonder what was the reasoning behind that :-/
<fdoving> BlueDevil: well, they are not. they support 4GB out of the box. 'grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic' to check.
<Fable> can someone help me please.
<llutz> BlueDevil:  CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y , CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<fdoving> Fable: #ubuntu-effects might be more helpfull for beryl issues. they are experts.
<Sesshy> Hm, now Adept says that I have the "nvidia-kernel-common" package installed, but to be quite honest I'm not sure if that means I have working drivers
<Fable> ok thanks
<BlueDevil> fdoving & llutz : indeed
<Sesshy> I mean, I still have choppy/sluggish interface performance characteristic of that without drivers
<coreymon77> Sesshy: the GeForce 8800 GTS right?
<Sesshy> so I think I need to get them somehow..
<BlueDevil> then why would it "see" only 2G on my box?
<Sesshy> coreymon77: Yes, that's it, the 640 meg version
<BlueDevil> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25399/ that's what it outputs on my box
<llutz> BlueDevil: and what are you missing?
<BlueDevil> llutz: what do you mean?
<llutz> BlueDevil: " Warning only 4GB will be used."  <- so what?
<BlueDevil> in /proc/meminfo i get this: MemTotal:      2059300 kB
<BlueDevil> if i boot a bigiron kernel it "sees" all 4GB
<Sesshy> coreymon77: should I install the "nvidia-glx" package? Its description says "XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver", but I'm running x86-64, so shouldn't there be a 64-bit version of the driver for me?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: we will see
<BlueDevil> fwiw, i'm on a core2duo e6600 with an asus p5b-deluxe mobo
<BlueDevil> i don't suppose a bios update will help...
<coreymon77> Sesshy: first type this
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> into a terminal
<brendan_> hi, whenver i run amarok, or kaffiene they just lock up
<Sesshy> hm, "unable to lock the administration directory"
<Sesshy> oh, wait
<coreymon77> did you use sudo?
<Sesshy> that could be because I had Adept open
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> no worrys
<BlueDevil> you've given up hope on me :((
<brendan_> arts is working because i get all the normal system sounds, and flash playes audio
<coreymon77> you can use adept if you want
<Sesshy> there we go
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get udpate
<coreymon77> update
<Sesshy> yep, looks like that worked
<Sesshy> what next?
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> brendan_, sudo apt-get install xine
<fdoving> BlueDevil: you don't miss out much memory, you can of course recompile the kernel with 64G support, but i would never bother.
<Sesshy> coreymon77: okay, cool, that's downloading/unpacking
<BlueDevil> fdoving: i miss half my memory (2G)
<Sesshy> done
<fdoving> BlueDevil: so you have 8G  memory?
<brendan_> BluesKaj: it says there is no installation candidate
<Sesshy> what does the restricted-manager parameter mean, by the way? sorry, I'm just one of those people that does things much better if I know what's happening and why XD
<BlueDevil> fdoving: no, i have 4G, but it only sees 2G
<coreymon77> Sesshy: thats the package name
<BlueDevil> fdoving: in /proc/meminfo i get this: MemTotal:      2059300 kB
<Sesshy> BlueDevil: if you're running 32-bit, chances are you won't see all of your RAM
<coreymon77> Sesshy: apt downloads packages from sites called repositories and then isntalls them to your system
<BlueDevil> Sesshy: i know, but i hope it'll see about 3.5GB instead of the current 2GB
<DJServers> !Nvidia
<BlueDevil> Sesshy: it should see it all with PAE
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sesshy> BlueDevil: I hear that RAM recognition using 32-bit systems is mobo-dependent or something like that. I don't personally know, though, just what I hear XD
<fdoving> BlueDevil: you're suffering from this: http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2005-11/msg00274.html
<BluesKaj> brendan look for xine in adept ..amarok-xine and kaffeine-xine
<Sesshy> BlueDevil: errr, 32-bit OSes, I meant. Even on 64-bit hardware people running 32-bit OS supposedly can't see all RAM
<DJServers> cant you see it inKinforCenter ?
<brendan_> BluesKaj: amarok-xine, kaffiene-xine, libxine1 and libxine1-kde is installed
<coreymon77> Sesshy: okay, so is that done installing
<Sesshy> coreymon77: yes, restricted-manager is all done
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> since im not too sure where that isntalled to
<coreymon77> type sudo restricted-manager
<BlueDevil> fdoving: reading
<crdlb> Sesshy, that driver won't work on the 8800
<BluesKaj> brendan libxine-extracodecs
<coreymon77> Sesshy: is it open?
<fdoving> BlueDevil: basically it says your bios is responsible for this, and you need a 64G highmem enabled kernel to be able to address all your memory, because the bios makes "holes" like that.
<Sesshy> coreymon77: okay, that opened a GUI screen that appears to be downloading drivers
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/103050
<coreymon77> well, do you see your nvidia card in the list?
<Sesshy> crdlb: really? is there another source from which I should get the drivers?
<coreymon77> crdlb: this works
<crdlb> coreymon77, it doesn't work for the 8800
<coreymon77> crdlb: i know it as a fact
<crdlb> no it doesn't
<coreymon77> crdlb: yes it does
<crdlb> do you have an 8800?
<coreymon77> crdlb: the 8800 is in teh lsit of cards that it works with
<crdlb> coreymon77, it is but it doesn't work
<BlueDevil> fdoving: can i get my bios version from linux? i want to check if an update exists and look at the changelog
<crdlb> read the bug I linked to
<coreymon77> crdlb: the 8800 gls
<crdlb> coreymon77, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/103050
<Sesshy> crdlb: is there a solution at this time, or am I driverless?
<brendan_> BluesKaj: hmm that didn't seem to help
<Sesshy> crdlb: because I know that I had working drivers for my card under Fedora, I just used a guide that told me a special alternate way to get them
<crdlb> Sesshy, I'm not sure what the best solution is atm
<coreymon77> Sesshy: then dont do i
<fdoving> BlueDevil: might be possible, i don't know.
<coreymon77> t
<coreymon77> Sesshy: your fine for now
<crdlb> Sesshy, you can manually copy over the libwfb.so
<Sesshy> crdlb: what is that file? is that a driver that's confirmed to work with the 8800?
<llutz> BlueDevil:  sudo dmidecode |grep -i -A 6 BIOS\ Information
<crdlb> Sesshy, the driver the restricted manager installs /does/ support the 8800
<coreymon77> crdlb: all he needs is that file right?
<crdlb> however when it was packaged by ubuntu, they left out that file
<coreymon77> crdlb: cant he get it from somehwere?
<crdlb> coreymon77, yes
<BlueDevil> llutz: thanks
<crdlb> yes
<coreymon77> crdlb: well then problem solved
<Sesshy> crdlb: ah, I see, so I just need to cover up their mistake by manually editing in the file
<coreymon77> crdlb: isntalls the driver, gets the file
<coreymon77> crdlb: problem solved
<crdlb> yes that should do it
<Sesshy> crdlb: okay, where do I get the file, and where do I manually copy it to?
<DJServers> lol ;P now it is hard :P
<coreymon77> crdlb: wouldnt he have to install the driver first
<coreymon77> ?
<crdlb> coreymon77, yes
<Sesshy> coreymon77: driver is installed, yes
<crdlb> Sesshy, try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/18
<Sesshy> crdlb: it's installed and wants me to reboot. I presume that I should copy that file before rebooting?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: most likeley
<Sesshy> crdlb: okay, that says i386 fix, but I'm running an x86-64 install
<crdlb> Sesshy, indeed
<Sesshy> crdlb: is that a problem?
<crdlb> yep
<Sesshy> crdlb: crap, well, wait, was the original problem only with the i386 files? should the x86-64 drivers have all the needed resources?
<crdlb> Sesshy, no it's just that fix is written for 386
<Sesshy> crdlb: argh, that puts me between a rock and a hard spot x_x
<Sesshy> or so it sounds
<crdlb> If you just get the 64bit version of the intaller, it should work
<coreymon77> well, there has to be something for 64 bit
<BluesKaj> brendan_, I would check in both amarok and kaffeine options & settings to make sure both are using the xine-engine
<coreymon77> crdlb: where would we find the 64 bit verison
<Sesshy> crdlb: okay, well, I guess I would try to browse the linked nVidia resource website for the 64-bit version of that same file, but I'm not sure where to find a root directory
<francois> hi, i have a external drive that wont automount, but when i mount it manually i dont have permission to view it, help ?
<crdlb> Sesshy, wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<Sesshy> crdlb: awesome, thanks.
<BlueDevil> <-- upgrading bios
<jacques> how can add some langage to my locales?
* BlueDevil crosses fingers and toes :)
<coreymon77> Sesshy: that will do it
<nosrednaekim> BlueDevil: nothing to it.
<DJServers> someone nows the game sa-mp? ( www.sa-mp.com ) i still dont now how to install the server :p
<Sesshy> now, will this wget command override the driver installed by restricted-manager? there won't be any conflicts if I leave it where it is (asking me to reboot) will there?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: wget doesnt install anything
<coreymon77> Sesshy: it jsut downloads it
<coreymon77> Sesshy: you have to run the file yourself
<Sesshy> coreymon77: yeah, I was going to follow the other command instructions on that link, but after running all of those, is that essentially replacing what the restricted-manager did?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: not really, its just adding that extra file probably
<crdlb> Sesshy, no
<crdlb> exactly
<Sesshy> crdlb: ah, I see, good, good
<crdlb> Sesshy, but you'll have to change the sudo cp -f line
<stamen> hi
<crdlb> to the right path
<stamen> how to install the newest open office
<coreymon77> Sesshy: what the restricted0manager did was good, it got you the driver that you needed, its just missing one file, this thing gets that file for you and puts it in the right place
<stamen> all is in rpm's
<coreymon77> stamen: cant you jsut apt it
<stamen> I dont't have the source adress for edgy
<coreymon77> arent they already in the repos
<stamen> coreymon77: could you give it them to me if you have it
<stamen> no
<stamen> I think
<coreymon77> stamen: what version of openoffice is this?
<stamen> I want 2.2.1
<stamen> I have 2.2.0
<stamen> errot
<coreymon77> oh
<stamen> I have faisty
<coreymon77> well then it isnt in the repos
<coreymon77> is there a reason that you need this
<stamen> feisty
<stamen> lets say yes
<stamen> :)
<coreymon77> a .0.0,1 upgrade cant be much of a big difference
<Sesshy> crdlb: by the way, how did you find the path for the 64 file? I also noticed that it's package 2 instead of package one, so you must have actually searched for it and not just altered the file names on a guess
<crdlb> Sesshy, nvidia.com>download drivers>Linux>64bit archive :P
<erichj> i switched to KDE last night and i still can't believe how much nicer than Gnome it is.
<coreymon77> Sesshy: sometimes, the place to find the dirver is where they would normally be
<Sesshy> crdlb: ah, I see, I see :3
<coreymon77> Sesshy: nvidia supports linux
<DexterF> well, they provide a binary driver.
<stamen> coreymon77: but they have fixes
<DexterF> but at least one that works, unlike ati :(
<BlueDevil> new bios didn't fix it...
<DexterF> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BlueDevil> off to building a new kernel...
<DJServers> can someone help me in stall the server from this site: http://www.sa-mp.com/download.cml
<BlueDevil> and nvidia drivers....
<BlueDevil> and...
<BlueDevil> :)
<Sesshy> okay, the second line of code on that post there, "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2 -x" says that sh can't open the file
<BluesKaj> DexterF, there is afix and modded patch for the ATI fglrx driver ... it's ahrd to find but if you want to check this out here's a URL : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<javier_> Hello!
<coreymon77> Sesshy: try openning as rot
<javier_> Do you know if there is an easy way to set up a printer server using Samba?
<DexterF> BluesKaj: I'm actually happier with r300 from Xorg, but thanks anyway. I only need enough 3D juice for Google Earth and the like. fglrx does that quite well, but crashes my machine evry now and then
<BluesKaj> javier
<coreymon77> Sesshy: the way to open things as root is by sudo ./[filename] 
<BluesKaj> DexterF, this one does both google earth and tv video layering if needed
<coreymon77> Sesshy: perfect time for tab completion, type the first few letters of the fiel and then press tab
<Sesshy> coreymon77: ah, thanks for reminding me, good idea
<BluesKaj> DexterF, very stable, no probs yet with crashes
<DexterF> my first few days on linux I typed everything out till a friend told me about tab completion :) ah, back then...
<Sesshy> XD
<Sesshy> coreymon77: well, did the command as root, but it still says it can't open the file
<francois> hi, i have a external drive that wont automount, but when i mount it manually i dont have permission to view it, help ?
<BluesKaj> javier_, have you tried the printer wizard with cups ?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: tell me what you typed
<Sesshy> coreymon77: well, actually, it's as if the file isn't there
<Sesshy> I typed "sudo sh (filename) -x"
<DexterF> BluesKaj: GL and Xv work with r300, too. only annoyance is GL overlaps everything no matter what has focus. well, ill see to fglrx eventually
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> bad
<Sesshy> and now what I get is a syntax error, that a new line was expected
<coreymon77> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> type that
<Sesshy> well, I was just following the commands on that bug page o.o
<Sesshy> but okay
<BluesKaj> DexterF, you won't regret it
<DexterF> BluesKaj: oh, forgot: no composite -> no beryl
<Sesshy> coreymon77: what's the difference between sh and ./? and what was the -x that the page instructs you to type supposed to do?
<coreymon77> no clue
<coreymon77> but aparently is wasnt working
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> this is hwo you run files
<Sesshy> well, this is saying that the command isn't found
<rjune_> what is the tool to enable/disable initscripts in ubuntu? most rpm distros have chkconfig, the equiv in ubuntu is..?
<Sesshy> when I type what you told me
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> Sesshy: install the drivers form the repos
<coreymon77> Sesshy: okaty
<coreymon77> Sesshy: heres the plan
<soulrider> its easier and you probably wont screw anything up
<coreymon77> Sesshy: use sh
<BluesKaj> yeah DexterF same with this one, but i can do without beryl's eyecandy , so it's not a prob for me
<klakette> bon, je vous souhaite une bonne soire, c'est fiesta pr moi ce soir ;)
<soulrider> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sesshy> soulrider: the issue with the repos is that the packages are missing a file that I need for my card, it's apparently a verified issue, so you have to manually add the missing file
<coreymon77> Sesshy: are you sure that it was -x at the end and not --x
<soulrider> oh
<coreymon77> lots of the times you have to use a double -
<DexterF> how does that bot know that guys speaks french...?
<Sesshy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/18
<soulrider> when you chmod it its +x not -x
<Sesshy> it could've been a typo, I guess
<soulrider> i told it :P
<DexterF> chmod +x would make sense, makes a file executable
<coreymon77> Sesshy: do +x
<BluesKaj> DexterF, by the !fr link...it tells the bot to generate that script
<DexterF> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DexterF> duh
<Sesshy> whenever I do any of those, --x, -x, or +x, I get a syntax error saying "newline unexpected"
<BluesKaj> hehe
<azzco> I need help with samba, how do I add new users and how do I sett read/write permissions to all shared folders?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: okay
<DexterF> i thought it autoparses it, didnt see the bot call :P
<coreymon77> Sesshy: forget the -x at the end
<coreymon77> Sesshy: just do sudo sh
<Sesshy> hm, same error
<coreymon77> Sesshy: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> Sesshy: that doesnt work
<Sesshy> nope
<coreymon77> Sesshy: works fine for me
<coreymon77> Sesshy: type that exact line
<coreymon77> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<DexterF> Sesshy: sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run  ?
<Sesshy> yeah, I get the same syntax error
<Sesshy> it's really weird
<coreymon77> Sesshy: ummm
<BluesKaj> copy and paste is easier
<DexterF> syntax error?
<DexterF> thats weird
<Sesshy> "newline expected", yeah
<Sesshy> err
<Sesshy> unexpected, rather
<coreymon77> Sesshy: oh, thats a problem with the file
<Sesshy> should I try downloading it again?
<coreymon77> yup
<DexterF> download unfinished?
<coreymon77> delete the frst on
<coreymon77> delete the fiel first
<Sesshy> how do I delete it?
<coreymon77> Sesshy: then redownload
<coreymon77> open up konqueror
<BluesKaj> i think DexterF is right the *run file is like a binary ..requires ./
<coreymon77> Sesshy: go to your home directory
<coreymon77> and delete it
<Sesshy> okay
<coreymon77> Sesshy: now redownload
<Sesshy> hm, still having the same issues
<Sesshy> and the file's the exact same size and all
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> Sesshy: now copy this line and paste in into the terminal
<coreymon77> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> copy and paste
<Sesshy> oh, no wonder
<Sesshy> it's saving it as an html document
<Sesshy> O_o
<Sesshy> I'll try accessing the file directly from a web broswer and downloading it that way
<coreymon77> Sesshy: no
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> use this command
<coreymon77> wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> use that command to get it
<Sesshy> yes, that command seems to create an html document
<Sesshy> that's what it shows up as in konqueror
<root__> hello
<coreymon77> in terminal!
<coreymon77> thats a commandlien script!
<Sesshy> yes, when I type that in terminal, it downloads that file
<coreymon77> good
<Silent_G> can someone help me please? cause im new to kubuntu
<Sesshy> and when I browse to that file with konqueror, it's only 26kb
<Sesshy> and is an HTML file, konqueror says
<coreymon77> Sesshy: dont browse the file
<Sesshy> so it doesn't appear to be downloading the right file
<coreymon77> goddammit
<Sesshy> well, in either case, I can't execute the file properly in console with any of the given commands
<Sesshy> it either cannot open the file or gives me that syntax erorr
<Sesshy> error*
<Silent_G> the default boot that kubuntu installation create in grub doesnt boot well a bunch of colours come up and it crashed, iv booted from the Rescue and i edited settings, will it work if i configure a custome kernel and add it in grub ?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> is there any type of remote assistance thing in kubuntu
<coreymon77> is there any way that i can connect to and take control of sesshys computer in order to help
<llutz> coreymon77: ssh
<coreymon77> llutz: walk the both of us through the process
<llutz> Sesshy: chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> llutz: because we arent getting anywhere here
<llutz> Sesshy: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<coreymon77> llutz: weve tried this
<coreymon77> llutz: how do we do this ssh thing?
<Silent_G> will somebody answer my question please?
<llutz> coreymon77: Sesshy needs ssh-server installed and running
<llutz> Silent_G: do you pay for it?
<coreymon77> what about the krdc or kfrb programs?
<Silent_G> llutz: for what?
<llutz> coreymon77: never used those
<llutz> Silent_G: an answer
<Sesshy> okay, there, I downloaded the pkg2.run file from the web browser, and it correctly downloaded as an 11 meg file, and is recognized as a shell script
<Sesshy> which is what it's supposed to be
<Sesshy> for whatever reason, wget didn't download it right
<Silent_G> no
<Sesshy> but anyhow
<Silent_G> but i tought this was kubuntu's help channel :S
<coreymon77> !attitude | Silent_G
<ubotu> Silent_G: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<javier_> In case any of you is interested, this is how I have shared my printer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<javier_> It's easy and works great
<coreymon77> Sesshy: im going to pm you
<coreymon77> Sesshy: okay?
<Sesshy> okay o.o
<Tm_T> Silent_G: perhaps noone currently active don't know about your problem
<Silent_G> ok my bad
<Tm_T> Silent_G: patience ;)
<coreymon77> Sesshy: you can talk to me in the pm
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, try to reinstall grub in the command line  ' sudo grub '
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, then 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<Silent_G> BluesKaj: what i was gonna do is, since the kenrel kubuntu created crashes, download the kernel, compile it myself, and re-edit grub config file again, and do grub-install. will it work like that?
<BluesKaj> dunno Silent_G seems rather labour intensive if you're just trying to reinstall grub :)
<deminemi> has anyone here worked with Comedi ?
<Silent_G> what do you mean BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> a lotta work just to get grub working
<Silent_G> i dont want to get grub working
<Silent_G> what i want is to use my own custom kernel not the one kubuntu created
<llutz> Silent_G: if you just want to add an own kernel to grub, you just need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Silent_G> ah ok
<Silent_G> thankz llutz
<BluesKaj> ok sorry ..i thought you needed to fix grub
<Silent_G> no i need to install my own kernel BluesKaj cause the default one doesnt load a screen with a bunch of colours comes up
<Silent_G> even when i tried to install kubuntu that screen came up , i hade to install in textmode
<deminemi> Silent_G: was the resolution bad or was it just totally unreadable colors?
<Silent_G> totally unreadable colours
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> crdlb: major problem
<BluesKaj> ok, Silent_G ...i had a prob that i was able to fix in the /boot/grub/menu.lst and it worked ...just had to comment hidden menu ...for some reason it was hiding the grub menu
<BluesKaj> so editing the grub menu does work
<erichj> if i edit  the grub menu.lst can i remove the grub timer so it just autoloads the default kernel?
<coreymon77> crdlb: sesshys computer froze and had to restart
<coreymon77> crdlb: so we need to rollback the drivers
<crdlb> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<coreymon77> crdlb: cause he cant load kde
<crdlb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<crdlb> just run that
<crdlb> choose the "nv" driver
<BluesKaj> i think so ..you can change the default time out as well
<Silent_G> BluesKaj: also, my chipset (Via Chrome9 K8m890) isnt supported by default so i installed kernel sources and other things from via's website, will i have to re-install the drivers and things if i create another kernel?
<BluesKaj> dunno Silent_G ... coreymon77 ?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: what?
<root__> what to write to efficient get a full update to newest kubuntu that works with radeon 800XL Videocards ?
<root__> this version won't boot - I had to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then startx
<rowenthedark> Hello I am still wondering how i can get beryl to autostart with KDE when it loads?
<llutz> rowenthedark: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, Silent_G 's last question
<coreymon77> Silent_G: maybe, maybe not
<coreymon77> Silent_G: not sure
<rowenthedark> llutz: Thank you.
<soulrider> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<root__> I need help ... My Kubuntu freeze when boot
<Sesshy> root__: ah, yeah, I think you have the same problem I was having
<gellioth> #espaciolinux-es
<Sesshy> first try booting into rescue mode by holding esc during the GRUB loading process
<gellioth> kubuntu-es
<root__> Sesshy: yes .,... I have a saphire radeon 800XL videocard ,..... And it seems to be a very bad card
<gellioth> #kubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<root__> Sesshy: I did that ... and then i wrote sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. and changed the videocard to vesa
<root__> when I type StartX ... it seems to work .. And here I am .. But when I reboot ... Everything is still bad
<Daisuke_Ido> root__: forgive this dumb question, but why the EFF are you here under a root account?
<BluesKaj> root_ , first of all , a nick change is recommended , can you find your graphics card in  kcontrol/ monitor and appearance ?
<Napa-> better? ;)
<Napa-> what is Kcontrol?
<Daisuke_Ido> alt+f2
<Daisuke_Ido> kcontrol
<BluesKaj> yes Napa- , much
<BluesKaj> sorry , monitor & display
<Napa-> in monitor and display it just says VESA
<BluesKaj> in peripherals
<Napa-> I'll try to change it to ATI XL .. since I have a Radeon XL800 card
<chanfle> hello all
<chanfle> how i can update to kubuntu 7.04, on this moment i have 6.06
<FSHero> hello all: in Xfce, is there a way to install security updates easily? e.g. like the automatic updates in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok then try system settings/monitor and display/hardware/admin mode /configure graphics card
<chanfle> how i can update to kubuntu 7.04, on this moment i have 6.06...???
<Napa-> Blueskaj: It still says Vesa
<Daisuke_Ido> chanfle: you're better off doing a fresh install, since upgrading will require going from 6.06 to 6.10 then 6.10 to 7.04
<BlueDevil>  how do i recompile linux-restricted-modules?
<chanfle> Daisuke_Ido: ok....i have 542 update, i install on this moment...maybe on these update contain the new update 7.04?
<BluesKaj> Napa-, look for the card in the list after you click on configure
<chanfle> how i can know waht version I use for kubuntu?
<gellioth> #espaciolinux
<tsdgeos> can someone ban gellioth 
<tsdgeos> 3 channels in 20 min
<Napa-> BluesKaj: there are different Radeon cards ..ATI RADEON and with (fbdev) (fglrx) (vesa) - What's the difference?
<gellioth> bye!
<coreymon77> nalioth: thats your cue
<apol> chanfle: you can know it with "uname -a"
<BluesKaj> gellioth, in the sever text window : /join #espaciolinux
<apol> depending on the kernel version
<BluesKaj> Napa-, i would try the fglrx for now
<coreymon77> can anyone help me and Sesshy make an ssh (or vnc) server so that i can connect to and control his conputer
<chanfle> apol: on 10x
<chanfle> ok 10x
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> do this
<coreymon77> whoops, wrong window
<chanfle> i have a problem with amsn
<DexterF> coreymon77: ahem.
<coreymon77> let me just try something again
<DexterF> coreymon77: where I come from talking someone into giving vnc or ssh access is considered dread evil
<Napa-> Ok .. Now I've changed it
<DexterF> even if someone requests it one shouldn't do it.
<coreymon77> DexterF: ???
<BluesKaj> Napa-, you may have to relogin
<chanfle> when i want to open the amsn, the cursor only stay think but not open nothing.....why?
<coreymon77> DexterF: why, im just trying to help him out
<Karti> Hi all.....can anyone recommend a MS Project open source alternative? All help appreciated
<BluesKaj> Karti, go ask in #windows :)
<DexterF> coreymon77: help is always much appreciated but this lures newbies into thinking this is a good way of help. for one, they won't figure stuff by themselves, next this means you can drop rootkits or sumsuch there. unless you two are close friends or otherwise trust each other, that machine is to be seen as compromised.
<Karti> BluesKaj: Many thanks
<chanfle> somebody help me with amsn...please...!!
<jhutchins_lt> Karti: OpenOffice has a presentation tool.
<DexterF> chanfle: try setting up the account in kopete
<jhutchins_lt> Karti: Sorry, brainfart.  You want Project, not PowerPoint.
<jhutchins_lt> !equivalents | karti
<ubotu> karti: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<chanfle> DexterF: hhmmmm i don't like me the kopete...jajaja
<BluesKaj> chanfle, try kopete, it works better tha amsn in linux
<Karti> jhutchins_lt: many thanks
* BluesKaj goes and sit's in the corner wearing a pointed cap :)
<chanfle> BluesKaj: ok ok but how i can reinstall amsn?
<BluesKaj> it's there hust look for it chanfle
<BluesKaj> just
<chanfle> ????
<coreymon77> DexterF: ive tryed having him do thigns on his oqw
<coreymon77> DexterF: ive been trying for hoyurs, we jsut cant get it wokring
<coreymon77> DexterF: and also, i wouldnt do that
<DexterF> what are you trying to get working?
<DexterF> coreymon77: that's what you say. words are just 0 and 1. no offense.
<Karti> jhutchins_lt: Only problem is first link is a russioan 404 page!
<jhutchins_lt> Karti: It opened for me, in english.
<evsophomore2009> Hey anyone
<evsophomore2009> is it normal for Mozilla to just close unexpecatly?
<nosrednaekim> hello
<DexterF> yeah, it sucks :D
<DexterF> scnr. no, of course not
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: you mean firefox?
<evsophomore2009> no, i use Mozilla
<evsophomore2009> Firefox does the same thing
<jhutchins_lt> Karti: You can also try http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/
<DexterF> evsophomore2009: particular site?
<evsophomore2009> any site
<evsophomore2009> Myspace.com, Youtube.com, Yahoo.com
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: well...I don't know about mozilla. But yeah, Firefoxdoes it sometimes, really stinks for when you are working on wordpress
<evsophomore2009> it will somtimes work, and someitmes just close
<jhutchins_lt> Karti: It refers to http://mrproject.codefactory.se/ and http://outreach.sourceforge.net
<Karti> jhutchins_lt: How strange...its english now...just looking ...will also try the other link many thanks
<DexterF> evsophomore2009: checked other browsers? konq, opera? perhaps a plugin issue
<DexterF> fubared java or so
<evsophomore2009> Nosrednaekim: any suggestions on a new browser that works other then Mozilla, konqueror, firefox
<mattsqz> that is most likely
<mattsqz> opera is good
<DexterF> Sesshy: around?
<evsophomore2009> Mattsqz: how do i get opera?
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: safari? ;)
<evsophomore2009> nosrednaekim: isnt that what Apple uses?
<BluesKaj> safari in windows is booorrrrinngg
<DexterF> *windows* is boring :)
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: yeah, although a beta was released for windows
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: well im not using windows
<BluesKaj> just a comment
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know... it is.
<evsophomore2009> i know
<DexterF> well, on second thought, it isn't.. it's annoying
<nosrednaekim> besides, it looks terrible on vista, so out of style
<evsophomore2009> so where can i download safari?
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: you can't for linux.
<DexterF> evsophomore2009: there's no safari for linux. besides, that would be dumb since konq uses the same rendering engine :) check out opera.com
<evsophomore2009> Well so much for that
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with konq , and FF ...if you have crash probs then maybe your graphics plugins and card are the prob not the browser
<Sesshy> DexterF: yeah, I'm still around
<DexterF> Sesshy: read what I told about trust / system security further up?
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: well idk it just closes ALOT
<Sesshy> stupid nVidia 64-bit drivers don't work with my kernel
<evsophomore2009> too much to even use it
<DexterF> evsophomore2009: other stuff is stable? hardware issues rooted out?
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: do you have a plugins installed?
<mattsqz> if its just the web browser it likely isnt a hardware issue
<evsophomore2009> how do i install plugins?
<Sesshy> DexterF: yeah, I see what you said
<DexterF> mattsqz: hence the question. if random apps crash, RAM issue perhaps
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: plugins for?
<evsophomore2009> Mozilla
<DexterF> Sesshy: good. not accusing anyone of doing anything, only pointing out this should be considered.
<BluesKaj> mattsqz, perhaps not exactly hrdwre , but maybe faulty drivers and plugins
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: which ones?
<evsophomore2009> well i dont know
<DexterF> evsophomore2009: embedded video, flash and such
<evsophomore2009> i need a plugin that WONT close Mozilla anytime it wants
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: never mind
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: hehehehe! flash it installed automatic here. java i needed to install over apt-get same for kaffeine.
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: everything runs smoothly here.
<evsophomore2009> thats nice
<trakinas> which firefox?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, open FF and in the addressbar type about:plugins..take alok at the list and make sure java, flash and windows media/mplayer plugins are listed and enabled
<Sesshy> DexterF: do you have any idea why Swiftfox might not be working? I have it all installed correctly and everything, it's just that when I try to load it through KDE, it appears on the taskbar, says it's loading for a minute or so, and then goes away
<evsophomore2009> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<evsophomore2009> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<DexterF> Sesshy: what's swiftfox?
<evsophomore2009> thats it
<Sesshy> and when I try to run it through the console, it tells me that the swiftfox-bin doesn't exist in the specified directory, even when I'm looking at the file in front of me
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: no java and no multimidia plugins.
<BluesKaj> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sesshy> DexterF: it's just a build of firefox optimized for various architectures
<DexterF> Sesshy: how did you install it?
<BluesKaj> suppoesdly runs faster on 64bit pcs
<DexterF> where did you get it? there seems to be no such package in kub
<Sesshy> DexterF: dbpkg
<DexterF> Sesshy: sure you picked the package for your architecture?
<evsophomore2009> trakinas: no
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, you have to get java and mplayer-moxilla plugins at least and the xine-plugin as well
<BluesKaj> mozilla
<DexterF> Sesshy: what does $ file /path-to/swiftfox-bin tell you?
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: for multi-midia i recommend mplayer-plugin or kaffeine plugin. mplayer-plugin you put  embebed the player into the browser, while kaffeine will call the player (correct?). you choose.
<trakinas> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<trakinas> for java, read that link.
<Sesshy> DexterF: yeah. I'm reading the forums, and apparently other people have the same issues
<Sesshy> gonna read up a bit more
<DexterF> Sesshy: use opera ;)
<evsophomore2009> ugh this is too confusing!
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: haahahhah. not that much.
<trakinas> do you have any java installed?
<evsophomore2009> Okay well how do i get Macromedia's Flash player on Konqueror?
<baghyay> i want don't use the login screen in the start of kubuntu
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: it should be alrady activated. in Konquerors options you can check in to use mozilla's plugins
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: as i was talling you... if not, go to apt-get/adept and look for black sdk. after installing it, look for mozilla java plugin
<baghyay> how to desactve the login screen
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: blackdown sdk - j2re1.4
<evsophomore2009> Trakinas: where do i find it in Adept?
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: just search it. ;] 
<trakinas> blackdown java
<trakinas> or j2re
<Silent_G> can somebody tell me why is this error happining ? http://rafb.net/p/Izb0Mp40.html
<trakinas> Silent_G: missing libraries?
<evsophomore2009> so which file do i install?
<evsophomore2009> -src?
<llutz> Silent_G: libncurses5-dev
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: both, the j2re1.4 is the java run time. and the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin is the plugin.
<trakinas> evsophomore2009: the one named "j2re1.4"
<jason10> hello..  i was wondering if someone would be willing to clear up for me exactly the way that package installing works..
<jason10> im used to windows
<jason10> and i notice with packages and faqs its never clear as to exactly where the thing should go
<jzilla> basicly, you dont really have to tell it where to install
<jason10> does it make any difference where stuff gets installed to?
<jzilla> using a package manager, its all handled for you
<jason10> true
<nosrednaekim> jason10: where? everything goes to /usr/ but that shouldn't concern you because in linux there is a thing called a package manager
<jason10> but today i decided to install (for example) firefox 2
<Silent_G> will modules in kernel be automaticaly loaded on start up?
<jason10> ff2.xx is not in the package universe thing
<nosrednaekim> jason10: you have two choices, you can install it to /usr/bin. or you can unzip it locally.
<jason10> well..  one of the pages i read about it said to put firefox in /opt/firefox
<jason10> was a tar.gz file
<nosrednaekim> jason10: hmmm maybe firefox does go there.
<jason10> so i put it there and it worked, but then i couldnt give my kmenu access to it
<nosrednaekim> almost everything goes to usr/bin though
<nosrednaekim> jason10: was there an error?
<ubuntu_> im trying to recover GRUB using the guide on the wiki. However, when i type in "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda" it just stalls forever (My linux partition is on /dev/sda2 which is mounted to /mnt/root). What to do?
<trakinas> jason10: i did find firefox on packages...
<jason10> firefox 2.0?
<jason10> all i could find was 1.5
<trakinas> jason10: yep
<jason10> anyway i removed it from the first place and put it in /home/jason/.mozilla/firefox
<ubuntu_> I am installing kubuntu as we speak
<nosrednaekim> jason10: wrong place... that stores all your firefox SETTINGS
<trakinas> z1pp3r: well... put the 2 after the sda... =P
<ubuntu_> feeling very leet now
<nosrednaekim> put it in /home/jason/firefox-bin
<nosrednaekim> Set: heh
<z1pp3r> trakinas: well, i want it installed on MBR, so it shouldnt be sda2 should it?
<jason10> i do not have a /firefox-bin directory...
<trakinas> z1pp3r: well... --root-directory indicates where your image is located, if im not wrong
<gvenos> hi to everyone there
<jason10> everything is working fine in the jason/.mozilla/firefox
<z1pp3r> trakinas: ooh, it just finished. Just took some 15 mins or so
<trakinas> gvenos: hi
<jason10> all the bookmarks are right, all the plugins work..  except flash...
<trakinas> z1pp3r: lol
<trakinas> heeheheh
<trakinas> good luck rebooting
<z1pp3r> meh
<z1pp3r> thanks
<OutoLumo_> Hi!
<trakinas> OutoLumo: hello
<OutoLumo> Anyone has idea in which package is kapp.h et al? (for development in KDE)
<trakinas> jason10: what is the problem?
<jason10> so anyway, when im dealing manually with a tar.gz package i should install it.. where ?
<jason10> usr/bin?
<jason10> or home/jason/.something?
<trakinas>  jason10: it probably already have all the path correctly setted. you only need to change it if you want to.
<OutoLumo> depends... /usr/local/bin ?
<nosrednaekim> jason10: /usr/share would be best.
<trakinas> and it isnt in .something. if you want it locale, it is on  /usr/local/bin
<_dac> Jisao, did I miss anything special Sunday?
<jason10> i thought that when i use command line it will just extract to wherever the file currently is?
* OutoLumo also has /home/username/bin in path for scripts in strictly personal use
<jason10> my /usr/local/bin/ folder exists, but it has nothing in it at all..
<OutoLumo> jason10, it's for local installs... those the system packkage manager does not nadle.,
<OutoLumo> handle
<jason10> oh
<baghyay> how to edit application start with kubuntu start
<trakinas> baghyay: System Config. --> Advanced
<trakinas> jason10: extract yes, install, no.
<jason10> so if i just extract all my tar.gz packages to /usr/local/bin then the package  will..
<jason10> do not install?
<trakinas> jason10: unless it is a binary file, it will installs in default bin folder.
<jason10> see, im good with windows and the easy.exe, but this stuff confuses me
<trakinas> jason10: if it isnt a binary, no.
<baghyay> oh yeah ok
<jason10> ok
<trakinas> jason10: use binary packages.
<trakinas> jason10: source codes are only if you REALLY need it.
<jason10> yea, no
<jason10> i avoid the source code
<jason10> i dl the thing thats ready to go
<trakinas> jason10: so, what are those tars you got?
<jason10> well right now im looking at a flash_player_9.tar.gz from adobe
<jason10> gzipped tar archive
<trakinas> jason10: dont need to.
<jason10> no idea where to put this thing
<trakinas> flash installed automaticaly here.
<jason10> mine wouldnt do it
<mattsqz> i dont have words to describe how much better apt-get is than installshield :D
<trakinas> just go to a place where it has a flash embebed and go for it.
<mattsqz> try youtube, it uses both flash and java
<jason10> it acted like it tried, but then it said it failed and i had to do it manually, then it sent me to the macromedia dl page
<jason10> or w.e.
<trakinas> about flash, you can unzip it in anypalce. like... /home/jason10/binaries/
<trakinas> and run the script there.
<trakinas> just follow adobe guid. ;] 
<trakinas> read me isnt there to make file larger. xD
<trakinas> mattsqz: javascript isnt Java.
<trakinas> i sware flash installed okay here without needing to download adobe pack
<jason10> "click here to dl plugin.."  "i agree" ... "downloading flash player...
<jason10> "
<soulrider> jason10: in linux we install stuff fromt he repositories usually
<jason10> yea, i installed the jre thing
<jason10> from reporitory
<soulrider> jason10: have you heard of them ?
<soulrider> well, flash is there too
<soulrider> and most programs youll ever want too :P
<llutz> jason10: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<jason10> "no plugins were installed"  .. "adobe flash player failed" "manual <button>"
<soulrider> yup, that will download+install for you
<jason10> llutz :  is that in a console?
<llutz> yes
<jason10> auto install fails  = /
<llutz> jason10: you need multiverse-repo enabled
<jason10> The following packages have been kept back:
<jason10>   file libexif12 libgd2-noxpm libmagic1 libpng12-0 libpng12-dev
<jason10>   xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-gl
<jason10> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<jason10> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<jason10> Writing extended state information... Done
<jason10> that means nothing happened?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trakinas> jason10: strange. it installed here. well.. just go for it like the folks told you.
<trakinas> open adept. look for "flash"
<DexterF> why are my nfs mounts neither in mtab not in mount
<DexterF> +?
<jason10> flashplugin-nonfree says "installed"
<jason10> is that the one i want?
<jason10> that would make sence with the mess above..
<jason10> could it be that i have ffox in the wrong place or something?
<jzilla> did you install it with a package manager?
<Sesshy> DexterF: do you know of any way to get flash installed on 64-bit kubuntu?
<jzilla> Sesshy: gl!
<jason10> (no love from youtube by the way)
<jason10> jzilla: <shrug>  i dont remember ever installing it
<Zubin-kubuntu> does anyone know if KDE4 will be in Gutsy Gibson?
<trakinas> jason10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywords=firefox&sourceid=mozilla-search
<jason10> but i know it worked before i upgraded to ffox 2
<trakinas> firefox 2.0 on the package tree...
<DexterF> Sesshy: sorry, never did 64bit
<Sesshy> do you think it's easier just to run 32-bit kubuntu on my 64-bit hardware?
<jzilla> its what i do
<Sesshy> just so you don't have to deal with all the crap?
<jzilla> its alot less of a headache
<Sesshy> ah, yeah
<Sesshy> it's starting to seem like it, geez x_x
<jason10> trakinas: i see that.  all of them say feisty.  i believe im using 6.4 or 6.10   ...
<jason10> edgy or breezy or whichever
<trakinas> jason10: ahhhhhh! my mistake
<jason10> is that bad for me?
<trakinas> jason10: dont know. :/ sorry
<jzilla> its better to be running 7.04 probably
<jason10> lol
<trakinas> jason10: but i dont think so
<jason10> im not even sure what im running, how do i check?
<trakinas> jason10: uname -a
<Zubin-kubuntu> Flash and Java for 64bit linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90919
<jason10> 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:45:43 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zubin-kubuntu> its an old one, but i used it back then and it worked fine
<Zubin-kubuntu> another one for Konqueror and flash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188198
<Zubin-kubuntu> How to install 32bit firefox in a 64 bit system: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Zubin-kubuntu> 32bit anything in a 64 bit environment: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<jason10> 64 bit environment..  is that for the 64 processor?  i believe im a x86      does that matter?
<Zubin-kubuntu> x86_64 is a 64bit system
<Zubin-kubuntu> 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:45:43 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux - looks like a 32-bit system is running
<jason10> ok.  i dont know what that means really  ...   :)
<navets> how do i add packages?
<Zubin-kubuntu> well you're running a 32-bit operating system...really its fine.  Theres no real benefit running a 64-bit system on your desktop.  The only place you'd find a performance benefit would be Video Conversion...
<navets> or dependicies
<jason10> right on
<jason10> ok, ill play with those links and see what i can make happen..
<Zubin-kubuntu> for servers its a slightly different story...but desktop...i stopped using a 64 bit desktop and went back to 32-bit...
<jason10> but now i guess ill want to remove the firefox that i managed to install to /home/jason10/.mozilla/firefox
<jason10> is there a 'proper' way to do that?  or do i just delete the directory
<Zubin-kubuntu> actually you don't need to follow those links...it looks like you are already running a 32-bit OS
<jason10> oh
<ubuntu_> hallo
<jason10> hi
<Zubin-kubuntu> when you typed in 'uname -a' you got: 2.6.15-28-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:45:43 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zubin-kubuntu> correct?
<jason10> correct.
<Zubin-kubuntu> if so, then you are already running a 32-bit operating system
<logixoul> hey. my amarok's default toolbar visualisation doesn't follow the colorscheme, it always stays blue. any fix?
<jason10> and those links were for forcing a 32bit package into a 64 bit computer
<jason10> that means i want packages for a 32bit system?
<KungPowah> Hi guys.. anyone who knows how to install nvidia driver (7900GT) on kubuntu ?
<logixoul> KungPowah: use adept-manager
<KungPowah> do i type that in console ?
<KungPowah> got it
<swhalen> Hello
<swhalen> can someone help me with compiz?
<OutoLumo> swhalen, sorry... My driver isn't supported :-(
<jason10> hm
<jason10> ok.
<jason10> thanks for the help
<jason10> ill keep working on it
<jason10> :)
<jason10> gg
<soulrider> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<setttest> I could use some help configuring my bootloader to automatically have the setting "set vga to 1280x1024 32 bit" (the one you set by using f4 on the install disk) - because my monitor get messed up if I don't do it. anyone able to help me?
<PhinnFort> how can i turn of automatic mounting of my encrypted volumes at boot up
<mattsqz> wow
<PhinnFort> ?
<mattsqz> what monitor are you using
<setttest> ViewSonic 19"
<setttest> Burned the cd twice to make sure it wasn't a defective cd. It just says "no signal" at all other resolutions right after the kernel is loaded
<setttest> came in with "recovery mode" or what it was named in the bootloader. But I would like to boot the regular one and not be root all the time ... =)
<chx> if I press numpad 5 i get the same menu as if i would have pressed the right mouse button. how can i get out of this<
<chx> ?
<setttest> using the 64-bit version. not sure if that has anything to do with it. anyways. I just need help adding that syntax into the bootloader and all is good =)
<mattsqz> grub?
<setttest> yes
<PhinnFort> setttest: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PhinnFort> setttest: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<setttest> PhinnFort: thanks a million. Now do you know what to add in here? I'm very sorry for not knowing it myself
<PhinnFort> setttest: hang on a sec, need to refresh my knowledge of debianish(ubuntuish) menu.lst's
<PhinnFort> ;)
<setttest> thanks :)
<swhalen> can someone help me with ati and cmompiz
<swhalen> compiz*
<Karti> jhutchins_lt: Many thanks for earlier, I went for GanttProject so jus about to check it with a download..
<emonkey-f> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> !compiz | swhalen
<ubotu> swhalen: please see above
<PhinnFort> :P
<Silent_G> will it make a difference if i use grub.conf instead of menu,1st  ?
<PhinnFort> Silent_G: grub.conf is supposed to just be a symlink to menu.lst
<PhinnFort> afaik
<Silent_G> uh
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> so
<Silent_G> will grub read title=Kubuntu Linux
<Silent_G> for example
<PhinnFort> Silent_G: try
<Silent_G> cause menu.1st its written different from others
<Silent_G> :/
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> i'll give it a try
<glyph_> hello
<PhinnFort> setttest: I can't for 1280x1024x32, only x24
<setttest> will it make any difference? I only saw 16 and 32 bit in the "F4 menu". but I guess maybe 32 is x24 ?
<glyph_> got a small problem my kde pannel dissapered and i will not load back up is there anyway to get it back?
<setttest> More than happy for the command though :)
<PhinnFort> setttest: do you have the file open?
<setttest> yes
<Boje> geht in die heia, gn8 (amsg)
<PhinnFort> setttest: look for a line that starts with #defoptions
<PhinnFort> *# defoptions=blahblah
<PhinnFort> setttest: at the end of that line, add "vga=0x318"
<emonkey> #amarok.de
<emonkey> ups
<emonkey> sorry
<setttest> right above #End default options ?
<PhinnFort> setttest: I don't think so... I have a line that says "# defoptions=quiet splash rootflags=data=writeback"
<setttest> mine says "# defoptions=quiet splash vga=0x318" (I added the vga= thing). Should I uncomment it?
<PhinnFort> no
<PhinnFort> setttest: save the file and run "sudo update-grub" in a konsole
<setttest> done
<setttest> will try rebooting
<setttest> thanks :)
<PhinnFort> setttest: when that is finished, open up the file again with "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<PhinnFort> just doublecheck first;)
<PhinnFort> look after the line that begins with "kernel" after "## ## End Default Options ##"
<setttest> it added the vga line to the "load kernel blabla" line :)
<PhinnFort> the line should contain the vga=blah stuff
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> all happy then
<PhinnFort> now try a reboot
<PhinnFort> :D
<setttest> Everything is well. See you soon :)
<PhinnFort> if all goes well
<PhinnFort> :P
<OutoLumo> Now that qt4.3 is released, will there be a backport to feisty?
<trakinas> why ubuntu's grub menu.lst is so complicated? hehehehe
<kadaz> can you get gl desktop to work in kde?
<trakinas> gl?
<trakinas> translate
<trakinas> xgl you meant?
<trakinas> beryl. :] 
<kadaz> in adept installer it says its gnome
<kadaz> I downloaded some gl screensavers
<trakinas> hmmm. you can. im pretty sure.
<kadaz> I tried using them, but nothing displays
<trakinas> AIGLX -- try this
<kadaz> I did a few searches for xgl   a gl-based x server
<kadaz> whats aiglx?
<marco__> what is the library package to run mp3 with amarok?
<kadaz> marco_ type mp3 in adept installer
<set> Hey again. it worked perfectly. Thanks a lot PhinnFort :)
<PhinnFort> good to hear
<PhinnFort> :)
<marco__> kadaz: yes there's 200000 library... I ain't going to install them all
<kadaz> I got two of them  gstrreamer extra plugins
<kadaz> that worked.
<marco__> cool ty
<PhinnFort> !info libxine-extracodecs | marco__
<ubotu> marco__: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<PhinnFort> marco__: don't get the gstreamer plugins
<kadaz> also I got xine too
<PhinnFort> (silly)
<set> what is the command to ask the bot for automatix?
<kadaz> really, so you dont need both, ok
<set> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> afaik, there's nothing in kubuntu that uses gstreamer by default
<trakinas> kadaz: is the graphic engine
<marco__> PhinnFort: yeah I know it's running out of support
<trakinas> this is for gentoo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl
<PhinnFort> set: try just !
<set> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<trakinas> just for you to see you can have kde with beryl
<set> hahaha that's a good one
<kadaz> ok trackinas, do I then do I download this gl system for xserver?
<set> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<trakinas> PhinnFort: i got the gstreamer plugins. in fact, i don use amarok anymore. =P
<PhinnFort> trakinas: what do you use then?
<trakinas> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<PhinnFort> trakinas: and how is it relevant, then;)
<trakinas> PhinnFort: quodlibet
* PhinnFort googles it
<kadaz> is geforce fx better then geforce 3?
<PhinnFort> "QUODLIBET Online Journal of Christian Theology and Philosophy"
<PhinnFort> trakinas: wtf, GTK+ based?
<PhinnFort> (must be crappy, then;))
<set> You can't get flash in kubuntu 64-bit?
<PhinnFort> sounds like a Juk ripoff, by the Wikipedia article
<PhinnFort> set: it's a hassle
<PhinnFort> set: rather just get Opera or Firefox 32-bit
<PhinnFort> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> phinnfort is there support for other media players with xine plugins??
<kadaz> it was the only reason I didnt uninstall gstreamer
<PhinnFort> kadaz: everything that uses xine to play media, will use the xine codecs
<PhinnFort> libxine
<trakinas> PhinnFort: yep. Im almost going back to xfce. kde eats a lot of resource.
<PhinnFort> Amarok uses different engines to play music
<carlos__> hi
<trakinas> PhinnFort: i know. but it was getting on my nervers with some little things.
<PhinnFort> trakinas: a full xfce desktop uses more than a full kde desktop, according to those who've tried it;)
<kadaz> why is there a 104 processes ~!
<trakinas> PhinnFort: i doubt.
<PhinnFort> I used to use Juk, until I tried amarok on a Knoppix cd, and I was sold
<PhinnFort> trakinas: I will dig up the article for oyu
<trakinas> PhinnFort: hehe
<PhinnFort> :P
<kadaz> typically in win its 27 max.
<trakinas> PhinnFort: kde only eats 400mb here
<trakinas> NOTHING else running.
<PhinnFort> trakinas: from 2006, but still: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<PhinnFort> trakinas: that's because KDE uses shared libs extensively
<PhinnFort> trakinas: if you open up a tenfold more apps, it still won't use much more
<PhinnFort> kadaz: one word: factorization
<set> can someone point me to documentation on how to install 32-bit software?
<kadaz> !factorization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factorization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> LOL
<PhinnFort> kadaz: you know the unix mantra?
<kadaz> how about fastidious !
<PhinnFort> do one thing, and do it well
<CM_Jamie> Hail, FSHero. :)
* CM_Jamie slaps FSHero around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles CM_Jamie with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 415
<trakinas> PhinnFort: but there's also this font-icon thing that kde keeps separating them... like "this-an-ico" /n "n" --. the n is in another line
<kadaz> nope
<kadaz> but I can read
<PhinnFort> trakinas: I think you can customize it
<PhinnFort> trakinas: ask in #kde
<trakinas> PhinnFort: i tried.
<PhinnFort> kadaz: [22:58]  <PhinnFort> do one thing, and do it well
<trakinas> i will go there in a near future
<PhinnFort> ;)
<trakinas> but i still prefer quodlibet. =P
<PhinnFort> trakinas: well, freedom of choice;)
<kadaz> like it !
<trakinas> yep! :] 
<PhinnFort> can't force you to use the superior solution
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> kadaz: rather than having one huge crap running, you have several small ones cooperating
<PhinnFort> and with a highly optimized kernel, like the linux kernel, the overhead is minimal
<kadaz> half of mem is gone though.  500 out 1 gig, this norm?
<trakinas> haha! i was going to install listen, but you need half gnome to do so. lol
<PhinnFort> kadaz: yes;)
<PhinnFort> trakinas: the dark side of pre-compiled packages;)
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> kadaz: if you going to install beryl, use THEIR packager
<PhinnFort> kadaz: the Linux kernel always try to use as much ram as possible, to cache disk readings, the swap file, etc.
<kadaz> I  tried  beryl, but even with all features off...  its needs a superior card to handle it.
<PhinnFort> kadaz: tried compiz?
<user_> hello
<kadaz> !compiz
<trakinas> PhinnFort: beryl is a compiz forl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<user_> how is
<trakinas> *fork
<trakinas> user_: hi
<trakinas> i can even run n64 emulator here. =(
<trakinas> *cat
<trakinas> **cant
<set> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CM_Jamie> Is there a way of telling when someone last typed something?
<trakinas> PhinnFort: intersting article!
<trakinas> CM_Jamie: if the bot has a script for it.
<kadaz> how do I diable acpi on k permently
<kadaz> I need two moniters to boot into K
<kadaz> I meant, I use
<trakinas> PhinnFort: but my personal taste is most for gnome/gtk+  so far.
<CM_Jamie> Ah ok. Thanks.
<CM_Jamie> Shame not here then. :P
<trakinas> google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<KungPowah> Hi guys... I have installed emerald and beryl.. The problem is, when i run beryl i have no panels over my windows :S Any idea what to do ?
<trakinas> KungPowah: have you installed beryl through adept/apt or beryl own deb?
<trakinas> PhinnFort: 477MB this is too much for someone with only 512mb...
<KungPowah> Thrue adept
<trakinas> KungPowah: this is possible what is causing the troubles.
<trakinas> my friend had problems over adept, but worked fine with the beryl deb
<nzk> Is there a GTK app that lets you track the amount of time you have been doing a task by clicking start and stop?
<KungPowah> hmm okay
<KungPowah> So i need to uninstall it in adept an then install it with beryl deb ?
<trakinas> KungPowah: sure! :] 
<trakinas> nzk: i dont have any clue.
<nzk> I know there was one
<nzk> I just forgot the name
<trakinas> gnomefiles.org
<BluesKaj> nzk, Ksystemlog ?
<thomas_> hi
<nzk> BluesKaj, I meant like if I want to know how much time I've been doing yard work
<Ejdesgaard> i have a problem with beryl/emerald
<erichj> how do you change the KDM theme if there is no admin button to click?
<BluesKaj> oh like i was today :) ...dunno, I just use my watch
<nzk> But if I want to do it on my computer...
<nzk> I need to track the amount of time I study for my exams
<nzk> Karm
<Ejdesgaard> if i start beryl-manager in console, and load beryl, then the decorator doesn't load, and when i force it to reload i get the folowing error: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<nzk> I knew there was one
<kadaz> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> try searching on google-linux, nzk
<nzk> The name is Karm
<nzk> I found it :|
<BluesKaj> no matter i won't use it anyway :)
<BluesKaj> <<--- retired
<kadaz> how do I know if xgl is installed?
<nzk> You really misunderstand context
<nzk> kadaz, is your computer running as if it has a 4086?
<kadaz> ?
<trakinas> erichj: in kdm folder, i guess
<kadaz> is that MPH?
<BluesKaj> kadaz in the terminal 'xglinfo'
<nzk> kadaz, ...
<set> I fixed flash :)
<kadaz> -su: xglinfo: command not found
<BluesKaj> sorry kadaz , glxinfo
<kadaz> Error: unable to open display (null)
<nzk> kadaz, Now we've got it licked
<nzk> You don't have a monitor
<kadaz> I got two moniters :d
<nzk> Not according to your shell.
<kadaz> well the shell needs to be cracked and find a lookie
<rodrigo_> ok guys this software can be installed in kubuntu http://ktoon.toonka.com/?
<kadaz> xgl is xserver with opengl?
<trakinas> kadaz: yes. if im not wrong
<trakinas> rodrigo_: if you fulfill it requireaments, yes.
<rodrigo_> requirements?
<steveire> I've used usermod -a -G admin mike to add mike to admin. How do I remove mike from the admin group?
<trakinas> rodrigo_: yes
<trakinas> rodrigo_: qt 4.1.4 or qt 4.2
<rodrigo_> qt?
<trakinas> rodrigo_: and compile from source or use the binary. dont use the deb if you arent using ubutu 6
<trakinas> rodrigo_: yes. qt. the graphic library for jde
<trakinas> *kde
<rodrigo_> ooooh
<rodrigo_> Im using the latest version of kubuntu
<trakinas> rodrigo_: are you using feisty faw?
<trakinas> if yes, then everything is okay
<rodrigo_> feisty faw?
<rodrigo_> the apt installer?
<trakinas> yes. *ubuntu 7.o
<rodrigo_> yes
<trakinas> nops, the ubuntu version
<trakinas> so, go for it
<rodrigo_> How do I install it?
<rodrigo_> just copy paste the commands in the console?
<kadaz> do I restart xserver once compiz is started?
<kadaz> I meant installed
<trakinas> kadaz: you have to start compiz if it isnt started automaticaly
<trakinas> ah
<trakinas> yes
<trakinas> rodrigo_: you can use the binary or the source code
<trakinas> https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2960
<kadaz> can I do that without losing my session
<trakinas> im not sure if it is safe to use 6.0 Ubuntu packages on feisty faw
<rodrigo_> Im neawby how do I do that?
<trakinas> kadaz: no.
<kadaz> k
<trakinas> rodrigo_: it probably has instructions inside the package.
<trakinas> rodrigo_: one sec
<rodrigo_> yep thanks trakinas
<trakinas> rodrigo_: #kubuntu-br
<kadaz> trackinas how do I disable acpi perm on K
<trakinas> kadaz: disable it on the bios
<trakinas> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kadaz> any linux distro's free up on bootup with nv card as 1select
<kadaz> all power options are turned off in bios
<trakinas> rodrigo_: access #ubuntu-br (/j ubuntu-br)
<kadaz> I meant freeze up
<trakinas> kadaz: well, you can on ubuntu go to system admin and disable acpi start-up
<kadaz> wheres that,   system settings/advanced?
<kadaz> found it
<trakinas> kadaz: :] ] 
<ubuntuNoobus> does anyone know about running or installing ipodlinux?
<trakinas> ubuntuNoobus: look on ipodlinux wiki
<kadaz> brb
<trakinas> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<ubuntuNoobus> iu've been on, have it running on my 30gb photo without any problems but having problems installaing to my 80gb vid needed to talk to someone about it but everyone on the ipodlinux channel is dead i think
<drew> can anyone help me with Thunderbird 2.0 and kubuntu?
<trakinas> i dont even have a ipod.
<trakinas> =(
<ubuntuNoobus> anyway i have a problem with my kubuntu installation, i installed a dual booting system between kubuntu/ windows xp and it worked great one daym but the next day it kept coming up that the network manager had failed and that was the end of that?
<crimsun> you're not missing anything, trakinas.
<ubuntuNoobus> i dunno i couldn't live without mine
<trakinas> crimsun: im thinking about buying an iAudio though
<crimsun> this iPod is utter jun
<crimsun> k
<t1n0m3n> Hi, I need help using Microsoft Certificates on kubuntu for wireless connectivity using WPA/TLS.  I am using knetworkmanager
<t1n0m3n> Cisco ACS says that I am not using TLS even though I have TLS checked in KNetworkmanager
<t1n0m3n> anyone alive?
<trakinas> yep
<trakinas> but i cant help
<t1n0m3n> kk, thanks
<akshay> hey room
<t1n0m3n> hi
<FSHero> HaSH
<CM_Jamie> Eh??
<FSHero> Woah... sorry for typing garbage.
<t1n0m3n> ok, well, I guess I will continue to hammer on this TLS issue with google then.  Thanks
<FSHero> CM_Jamie: PM me pls
<CM_Jamie> Google is indeed one's friend. :D
<FSHero> CM_Jamie: I'm off. See you tommorow/another day
<t1n0m3n> anyone here have kubuntu+wpa enterprise experience?
<CM_Jamie> Ok
<Darkkish> Sound... sounds b etter in linux
<Darkkish> Idk why
<Darkkish> like better drivers or something
<Darkkish> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<elvin> could someone tell me how to check my default gateway with the command line?
<Darkkish> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Darkkish> hmm
<crimsun> elvin: `route -n|grep UG`
<elvin> Thanks crimsun
<jordo23> I seem to have a file in my trash that will not delete when emptying it. How do I delete this file manually?
<jordo23> Where does the trash map to?
<Roey> heh
<Dragnslcr> jordo23- ~/.local/share/Trash
#kubuntu 2007-06-14
<a-sergevna> hello )
<drblood> I need help
<drblood> How do you reinstall windows when using kubuntu
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> anyone?
<drblood> Somone please help? or tell me where i can get help >.>
<frojnd> does anyone know what function in writer would change column text into text that would be in line, fited to the page and not in the column??
<weswh-> Which newsreader would you guys recommend? I was suprised that nothing came with Feisty by default
<weswh-> good binary support is a must, something that will display images in messages, the more GUI the better
<HaSH> pan
<HaSH> !pan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> !pan2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> hmm
<HaSH> http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<carutsu> hello, I'm having some problems I installed the codecs but i still can see some MPG or some AVI videos not even with VLC
<weswh-> HaSH: wow, mature version number :) Working well for you though?
<carutsu> I installed restricted extras package but i still can't play them
<HaSH> weswh-, yea im not currently use a *ubuntu based distro. but it works realy good for what i needed...
<HaSH> im not a huge usenet user
<HaSH> seemed stable everything worked like it should.
<HaSH> never crashed.
<HaSH> surprised its not on the the bot here
<HaSH> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HaSH> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evsophomore2009> hey everyone, my Adept install is Hung
<evsophomore2009> i need the code thing to stop the insta;;
<HaSH> the code is 123
<HaSH> j/k
<HaSH> why do you want to stop a install?
<weswh-> HaSH: thank you
<HaSH> weswh-, np :-)
<evsophomore2009> Hash: because it stopped mat 30% like it always does
<evsophomore2009> it wont move
<evsophomore2009> its been on for 6 hours
<HaSH> oh ok
<HaSH> ctrl + c
<HaSH> your connection time out?
<evsophomore2009> no, it just wont move
<evsophomore2009> and i got out of the install
<evsophomore2009> so now i cant open Adept
<HaSH> of its been a while
<HaSH> but
<HaSH> i do belive apt-get -f install
<HaSH> with fix it
<HaSH> or apt-get install -f
<HaSH> i am running off memory...and its been many bonghits seince ive used any apt based distro
<HaSH> also check your sources
<Guilty_as_Sin> can anyone help me make k3b capable of burning audio cd's?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I just switched from gnome and I have always used the default app in gnome
<evsophomore2009> nope didnt work
<HaSH> make sure there all there and the right version. also might wanna try to add you country code to the hostname ....is us.* or eu.*
<carutsu> hello?
<Guilty_as_Sin> serpentine I think
<carutsu> should i instal w32 codecs?
<HaSH> ok sorry evsophomore2009 ......im not sure. maby someone else here knows
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyways, any help is greatly appreciated
<HaSH> Guilty_as_Sin, its very easy
<HaSH> carutsu, yes
<Guilty_as_Sin> figured it was
<HaSH> Guilty_as_Sin, what exaclty is your prob?
<HaSH> Guilty_as_Sin, open k3b. select new audio cd
<carutsu> HaSH: i though it was done with the "restricted" package
<carutsu> HaSH: I'll give a shot
<Guilty_as_Sin> let this file copy and I can tell you.. 1sec
<HaSH> !restricted | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HaSH> Guilty_as_Sin, if its long pastebin it
<HaSH> !paste | Guilty_as_Sin
<ubotu> Guilty_as_Sin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guilty_as_Sin> nah' it won't be
<HaSH> ah ok
<HaSH> i do love ubotu ...
<HaSH> very helpfull bot
<Guilty_as_Sin> ,,just need the mp3 audio decoder
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry for the wait.. had a 3gig transfer in process..  took a sec
<HaSH> ah Guilty_as_Sin follow the link i sent to carutsu
<Guilty_as_Sin> k
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks
<HaSH> np man :-)
<wsjunior> is anybody here using avant-window-navigator?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I've already done most all this
<HaSH> Guilty_as_Sin, well just follow it step by step.
<HaSH> mabyy you missed somthing
<Guilty_as_Sin> after install I pretty much went right down the wiki..  I have all the codecs to play just about all file types.. just can't get that message to go away in k3b is all
<Guilty_as_Sin> must be
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin:
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: what message>
<carutsu> ?
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: ??
<Guilty_as_Sin> mp3 audio decoder not found
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: i had a message in k3b that it couldn't record MP3, you can look for the needed package i dont remember the name now, but just type in Adept k3b- it'll bring it for you
<carutsu> it's easy
<carutsu> you'll se it :D
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: let me know when you solved it
<Guilty_as_Sin> bad command or file name
<carutsu> sorry?
<Guilty_as_Sin> command not found I mean
<carutsu> no
<carutsu> is not a command
<Guilty_as_Sin> oic
<Guilty_as_Sin> oops
<carutsu> go to adept
<carutsu> K menu > System > Adept
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh' so adept is like synaptic
<carutsu> exactly the same
<carutsu> only for KDE (Qt based)
<Guilty_as_Sin> killer..  that was the only thing I was missing from gnome
<BluesKaj> in the K-Menu/system/Adept
<Guilty_as_Sin> how did I miss that?
<carutsu> BluesKaj: that's what i said :-}
<BluesKaj> actually Guilty_as_Sin most of us prefer synaptic to adept :)
<carutsu> i dont
<Guilty_as_Sin> I use to brag about gnome alot but I'm getting the feeling that kde is where it's at for me.. just take me a week or two to get broken in
<carutsu> In 6.10 was a lot better (synaptic)
<carutsu> but i think it's the same now :D
<BluesKaj> i said most of us, not all
<carutsu> just speaking my mind :D
<BluesKaj> synaptic can fix broken pkges
<carutsu> i had no idea
<carutsu> i still can't play the !@@#$@#$!#!@#!@$!@# MPEG video
<carutsu> ironically is a KDE video, why don't they just use Theora?
<BluesKaj> look for libdvdcss2 and ffmpeg in synaptic
<Guilty_as_Sin> everything that it fetches is installed..  oh well not a big deal anyway..  I'm just setting this up for a friend and I wanted to make it as simplified as possible
<tominglis> hi, is it possible to install the latest alsa (1.0.14a) in kubuntu feisty? if so, does anyone know a good guide for this, or is this something that will be backported soon?
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: didnt you find it?
<Guilty_as_Sin> guess the "don't fix it if it aint broke" rule applies here
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> oh wait.. had a typo in my search.. no wonder..
<Guilty_as_Sin> I won't need the dev files, correct?
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: the package is called libk3b2-mp3
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: no, just for debuging
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks for the help..
<carutsu> Guilty_as_Sin: let me know what happened after you installed it
<Guilty_as_Sin> you probably just saved me a ton of trouble introducing me to adept..  I'm sure that will make his transition from windows alot easier
<Guilty_as_Sin> on my pc I've just used command for all my installs
<carutsu> :D i hope it's not that hard you know after you get it
<carutsu> if i know what to install i do, but when im loking for packages i use adept
<Guilty_as_Sin> yeah that was me in gnome..  use synaptic to find new stuff
<carutsu> easier than apt-cache search
<Guilty_as_Sin> use command to install my regular stuff
<tominglis> hi, is it possible to install the latest alsa (1.0.14a) in kubuntu feisty? if so, does anyone know a good guide for this, or is this something that will be backported soon?
<Guilty_as_Sin> I think my hardware prefers kde..  more so than even I do
<Guilty_as_Sin> love the change
<carutsu> tominglis, i'm afraid i dont know, this /might/ be useful
<carutsu> !alsa | tominglis
<ubotu> tominglis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guilty_as_Sin> anywho..  gotta get this lasagne out and chomp down on some deliciousness..  you all have a great day
<tominglis> my new sound card, the creative audigy 2 zs notebook does not have input / microphone support in feisty
<carutsu> same
<tominglis> this was included in 1.0.14
<carutsu> i would suggest that you first check alsamixer
<carutsu> oh
<tominglis> and i was wondering how i could upgrade to this version from 1.0.13 that comes with feisty
<crimsun> tominglis: so compile alsa-driver 1.0.14 (and _only_ alsa-driver) yourself.
<crimsun> tominglis: you'll need build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<carutsu> how came a sound card is not supported i though sound hadn't changed in 20 years or something
<carutsu> *thought
<tominglis> what's $(uname -r)?
<fisnik> can anybody help me solve this problem: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<carutsu> uname tells you the kernel version
<tominglis> carutsu: new sound cards / chips are always coming out, especially with azalia and xfi knocking aboot
<tominglis> ok
<tominglis> so if i have those things, what command do i need to build alsa?
<carutsu> fisnik: have a lok in #mysql
<fisnik> carutsu: how do I?
<carutsu> click the bluish word and it'll take you to the channel
<fisnik> carutsu: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<carutsu> not a clue, crimsun
<carutsu> err
<carutsu> you must've done something wrong
<carutsu> its a channel not a user
<crimsun> tominglis: well, you need to download the 1.0.14 tarball, extract it, then ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<fisnik> I dont understand, I just cliked your nick which appear blueish
<carutsu> fisnik: no, click this: #mysql
<fisnik> ah sorry...
<crimsun> tominglis: after that: make&& sudo make install-modules
<carutsu> if you click my nick it'll try to open a chat session with me
<tominglis> crimsun: i have installed build-essential, and linux-headers-2.6.20-16 and linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic are already installed
<fisnik> carutsu: I"m now in #mysql
<carutsu> so ask
<crimsun> tominglis: good, now download the 1.0.14 tarball and follow the instructions I've given you.
<fisnik> :D
<fisnik> newbie
<tominglis> crimsun: which of the downloads do i need? there are tarballs for driver library lib-plugins utilities tools firmware pyalsa oss compatibility
<crimsun> 19:44 < crimsun> tominglis: so compile alsa-driver 1.0.14 (and _only_ alsa-driver) yourself.
<tominglis> crimsun: ok i have downloaded the driver package? does it not matter that i don't have the others? will it work with 1.0.14 driver and 1.0.13 other things?
<crimsun> no, it doesn't matter. Yes, it will work.
<tominglis> crimsun: sorry to be silly, but i havene done this before: is './configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build' a command?
<tominglis> do i need to point it at my alsa-driver directory?
<carutsu> damn it
<carutsu> sorry sorry
<carutsu> !language|carutsu
<carutsu> i still can't play MPEG files
<tominglis> carutsu: why not?
<carutsu> tominglis: don't kknow
<carutsu> tominglis: kaffeine just shows a blue screen, VLC just crashes
<tominglis> carutsu: do you have libxine-extracodecs gstreamer-plugins-ffmpeg ?
<carutsu> as far as i know i do, let me double-check
<carutsu> it says gstreamer-plugins-ffmpeg cannot be found
<tominglis> crimsun: hey dude, could you just confirm with me about the ./configure command? do i need to run that from within the downloaded driver directory?
<tominglis> carutsu: let me look on adept
<carutsu> tominglis: thank you
<carutsu> tominglis: i even installed w32 codecs
<tetrimino> is anyone of you familiar to a game called True Combat: Elite?
<tominglis> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<shpetim> can anybody give me a better source.list
<carutsu> tominglis: jus t a question, gstreamer? i use Xine
<carutsu> tominglis: well kubuntu uses Xine, doesn't it
<carutsu> ?
<tominglis> you can use either with kaffeine amarok etc
<tominglis> which is why i suggested you get both if you didne have them
<tominglis> i think vlc should support it though? that uses ffmpeg
<carutsu> no, just Xine
<carutsu> yes it's _very_ weird 'couse VLC has built in codecs
<tominglis> where is the mpeg file?
<tominglis> is it mpeg 2?
<tominglis> crimsun: ah i see the config script is in the folder - doh! i shall try that now thanks dude
<carutsu> tominglis: no luck
<carutsu> tominglis: must i restart X?
<carutsu> mm sounded window-ish
<tominglis> carutsu: you have libxine-extracodecs?
<tominglis> carutsu: what is the mpeg file you are trying to run?
<carutsu> tominglis: yes
<carutsu> tominglis: an MPEG player about KList, and also an AVI
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tominglis> try restarting :)
<zerozero> I am trying to mount a remote drive and  I am getting an error. Here is a link to my problem: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=234
<carutsu> tominglis: VLC crash because a badAlloc()
<carutsu> weird!
<carutsu> well let me kill X
<Darkkish> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Darkkish> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Darkkish> so is 3g safer than fuse?
<BluesKaj> !meditbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meditbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> i wouldnt do it
<coreymon77> ntfs writing is was too dangeroux
<coreymon77> s*
<tominglis> crimsun: groovy, it seems to be installing now, should i restart when it is done? also, will i need to redo this every time the kernel is updated?
<stratos> I set up twinview mode in xorg with my dual monitors but my main and secondary monitors are flip flopped, how to i swap them to normal
<carutsu> weird VLC dies for insuficient resources "insufficient resources for operation" impossible i have 2GB
<carutsu> of RAM
<tominglis> did you restart the computer or just x?
<carutsu> just X
<BluesKaj> perhaps it means codecs
<carutsu> BluesKaj: eh?
<tominglis> restart the machine dude, you shouldn't be getting insufficient resources on vlc, especially if it has worked before?
<BluesKaj> resources could mean dependent apps
<carutsu> no is a BadAlloc "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<carutsu> ill restart the computer
<tominglis> :)
<stratos> I set up twinview mode in xorg with my dual monitors but my main and secondary monitors are flip flopped, how to i swap them to normal
<tominglis> stratos: i don't know, but have you done this in xorg.conf?
<stratos> yes sir
<tominglis> stratos: if so, presumably the screens have different numbers?
<tominglis> stratos: have you tried swapping them round?
<stratos> i only defined one screen section in xorg
<tominglis> stratos: also, do you just have the one graphics card or do you have sli?
<stratos> tom: yes i did swap the ports
<stratos> tom: one grafx card
<Rictoo_> gfx*
<tominglis> stratos: which one?
<stratos> you don't correct me rictoo
<stratos> 6800gt
<Rictoo_> He's using a pirated card
<tominglis> stratos: can you pastebin me the relevant section of xorg.conf?
<tominglis> stratos: i don't promise to know what's wrong, but i'll take a look :)
<tominglis> Rictoo_: how do you pirate a graphics card?
<Rictoo_> i was kidding :D
<tominglis> Rictoo_: :)
<tominglis> how many Microsoft employees does it take to pirate a graphics card?
<Rictoo_> oman 0 cuz dey suck
<Rictoo_> =\
<stratos> URL: http://rafb.net/p/UZmeKO25.html to tom
<zerozero> they don't "pirate", they just refefine "legal"
<BluesKaj> pirate as instolen perhaps :)
<fisnik> can somebody tell me on how to do streaming
<carutsu> finally
<carutsu> :D:D
<fisnik> I'm trying to open a link from shoutcast but it wont work
<kadaz> past it here and Ill test it
<Rictoo_> tominglis: He gave you the link (just telling since he didn't highlight)
<Rictoo_> =/
<Tallmaris> good evening everyone
<carutsu> VLC still crashes, doesnt metter, Kaffeine is enough for me
<Tallmaris> I can't launch startx on kubuntu... has anyone any idea?
<kadaz> use recovery mode on boot up and login as root
<tominglis> stratos: i am having a look
<fisnik> I'm truing to tune in  from shoutcast, but can't do it with the available programs under multimedia
<coreymon77> i dont think you want to use startx
<tominglis> carutsu: Kaffeine is enough for any man! :)
<Tallmaris> I don't have root login enabled
<coreymon77> doesnt kdm work
<fisnik> anybody knows how to?
<kadaz> if you use recovery it automatticaly does it.
<carutsu> tominglis: xD
<Tallmaris> but i don't know the password
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: its your password
<Tallmaris> and it did not solve the problem
<kadaz> its the same as your user password
<Tallmaris> no, it is not
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: the root password is your user password
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: but try using kdm first
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: yes it is
<Tallmaris> kdm?
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: unless you changed it
<Neolinux> Hi !
<Tallmaris> mmm, I'll give it a second try
<Tallmaris> anyway
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: and also, dont use su
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: use sudo
<BluesKaj> fisnik, are you trying to listen to broadcast streams or serve them onto the internet ?
<Tallmaris> I use sudo always :)
<stratos> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.06/README/appendix-b.html
<masta_> hi
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: well then unless you for some reason changed it, your root password is your user password
<kadaz> Tallmaris, are you booted into kde???
<TR> hey i have a problem
<Tallmaris> coreymon77: tha strange problem is that I get to the graphical login of kubuntu, but after i enter the pwd the screen goes blank and the login appears again
<tominglis> stratos: so it works at the moment
<Tallmaris> No, I'm not into kde... i'm using winXP now... :(
<tominglis> stratos: but wrong way round?
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: oh, ya i had that problem
<Tallmaris> coreymon77: how did you solve it?
<stratos> tominglis: yes sir
<TR> my taskbar doesn't show up AT ALL
<TR> what can i do to fix it?
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: trying to remember
<kadaz> ok.. tallmaris, save yourself time and login using recovery, and type cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: well, really trying to fin the postit note that i wrote the solution on
<coreymon77> :P
<Tallmaris> coreymon77: lol... :)
<TR> where do i fix the task manager?
<tominglis> stratos: have you tried sticking RightOf in TwinViewOrientation?
<TR> taskbar*
<kadaz> TR whats wrong with it.
<fisnik> blueskay: just listening
<coreymon77> TR: try running kicker in a terminal
<Tallmaris> I'll go and try the recovery mode again... don't go away, I'll be back soon :)
<stratos> tominglis: yes already did all of that mess
<BluesKaj> fisnik, using amarok ?
<fisnik> amarok wont work, needs some decodex or similiar
<fisnik> :(
<TR> fixed
<TR> it wasn't showing up at all
<tominglis> stratos: what monitors do you have?
<Darkkish> vitamin in #winehq is an asshole
<Darkkish> I pasted 3 lines and he FLIPPED OUT IN ALL CAPS
<Darkkish> they were short lines too
<fisnik> BluesKay: amarok wont work, do you know anything similiar to winamp?
<kadaz> xmms
<kadaz> fisnick xmms
<BluesKaj> fisnik, amarok-engines and amarok-xine
<draik> What is the equivalence of KATAPULT in GNOME?
<stratos> tominglis: i have an lcd and a crt, i want my lcd to be my main
<BluesKaj> fisnik, install those and you'll be ok
<Rictoo_> He has an LCD and a CRT connected with a VGA>DVI converter to his vcard
<Rictoo_> tominglis: ^
<fisnik> blueskay: do I have to install both of them? I dont need to output, just to listen
<carutsu> Darkkish: yes i know what you mean
<carutsu> but
<BluesKaj> yeah for listening
<carutsu> !language | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Darkkish> sorry about that
<BluesKaj> btw fisnik the name is BluesKaj
<fisnik> BluesKaj: :D sorry
<fisnik> BluesKay: do I have to install both of them? I dont need to output, just to listen
<fisnik> BluesKaj:* do I have to install both of them? I dont need to output, just to listen
<kadaz> sorry fisnik, maybe xmms is only for gnome
<fisnik> kadez: I use kubuntu
<tominglis> stratos: have you seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271993
<david_> howdy
<david_> does anyone know how to switch sound cards?
<BluesKaj> fisnik,yes for listening
<kadaz> yes david_ with a screwdriver
<TyphoidHippo> haha
<david_> oh of course why didn't i think of that
<david_> but... hypotehtically, let's say i had 2
<tominglis> stratos: hmmm vga - dvi, as in the graphics card thinks it is sending dvi?
<tominglis> stratos: to the crt?
<kadaz> sound system
<Rictoo_> tominglis: He left, but yes
<Rictoo_> I'm helping him on the phone
<kadaz> hardware, and in there you have an option to change card
<Tallmaris> back... the cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf did not work kadaz
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: hi, i cant seem to find the postit, but ill look again
<kadaz> were you in the folder
<kadaz> etc/X11
<Tallmaris> yes kadaz.. and I sudo the command :)
<david_> kadaz: where is that option? select audio device just lets me select alsa, oss etc
<kadaz> ok try .2  or .3
<Darkkish> how do i create a new file however i want?
<Darkkish> for example if i wanted to make a .reg file
<Tallmaris> mmm, sure? after the cp should I reboot or try startx directly?
<kadaz> if you boot into root
<chuck> I goofed something up in iptables trying to get ipmasquerading to work.... Every time I boot, i have no internet access until i run iptables -F, iptables -X, and iptables -P input/output/forward accept in. changes are blown away on reboot.
<kadaz> you can startx in root
<kadaz> and  edit the file from there
<chuck> anyone know if i can edit a conf file to fix this?
<Tallmaris> I can't log as root...
<kadaz> in recovery you do already
<fisnik> BluesKay: after installing:
<fisnik> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<fisnik> http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1065
<kadaz> david_
<Tallmaris> the recovery asks me for root password, I write my user pwd and it says "incorrect"
<Tallmaris> so I press control-D and it goes on
<Markeda> Does Kubuntu 7.04 come with any ISO burning software preinstalled? I'm looking around and don't see any, but I want to be certain...
<kadaz> root does create a random pw
<david_> hi
<kadaz> uhm
<chuck> Markeda: yes. k3b will burn an iso to a dvd or cd
<BlueDevil> Markeda: k3b
<Markeda> Ah, it does. Thank you!
<kadaz> david_ all I see is a selectio to change midi device
<chuck> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3474 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<chuck> bah    i'm still on edgy. doesn't help
<david_> kadaz, yea, no option to select hardware
<david_> ni gnome and windows theres an easy way
<david_> hell, in windows most programs let you select the device within
<Markeda> I suppose, had I started, k3b, the big "Burn DVD ISO Image..." button would have tipped me off... *apologizes*
<kadaz> david_ why not just take one sound card out?
<BluesKaj> not all formats on internet radio are supported fisnik ...some broadcast in aac and ogg , so you need the plugins
<david_> kadaz: because sometimes I use both at once
<david_> kadaz: but yes, that would work
<tominglis> Rictoo_: i don't think you need all that modeline stuff in there
<kadaz> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<kadaz> read that.
<tominglis> Rictoo_: also the screen section - identifier should be Default Screen
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: can you still not log in with recovery mode?
<kadaz> david_ sudo asoundconf set-default-card "cardname"
<Tallmaris> coreymon77: yes... it asks root pwd, I insert mine and it goes on
<Tallmaris> at the graphical login it gives me the same problem, I login and the screen goes blank and then again at the login
<fisnik> BluesKay: I found the solution, streamtuner will work ;)
<tominglis> Rictoo_: this is quite neat: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html, but make sure that the second monitor settings are appropriate for the crt
<Tallmaris> from the console login I can log, but I dunno what to do, since startx does not start
<Tallmaris> (errors with fonts maybe, but I'm clueless)
<chuck> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tominglis> Rictoo_: anyhoo, good luck!
<Rictoo_> 94413 < tominglis> Rictoo_: also the screen section - identifier should be Default Screen
<Rictoo_> Does that really matter?
<david_> kadaz: thanks!
<Darkkish> okay so when i start steam, and it's installing
<Darkkish> updates,
<BluesKaj> and another thing fisnik , you must have patience in order for the codecs that are required by the stream to load, quite often afetr you get the demux  error if you click play again it will work
<Darkkish> at abou 28% it says only one instance of steam can be open at a time
<Darkkish> the odd thing is, i checked, and it is the only instance of steam running.
<tominglis> Rictoo_: oh, not in your case since you have also renamed the screen in server layout
<kadaz> tallmaris, try the cp over the conf's
<Darkkish> oh wrong window
<Tallmaris> kadaz: I'll try, I wa just waiting to see if coreymon77 has some ideas, so I can try withou relogging here :)
<kadaz> I had to do it twice before the 2nd worked.
<kadaz> ok
<soulrider_> Tallmaris: try to reconfigure X
<Tallmaris> soulrider_: how?
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: ya, thats my suggestion
<kadaz> how about XFdrake?"
<kadaz> :D
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: i think that is what i did
<soulrider_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sayers> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<coreymon77> kadaz: this happened to me before and i wrote the fix on a postit note, i just cant find it right now
<kadaz> ok
* Roey is back (gone 24:38:05)
<BluesKaj> reconfig X kadaz  ?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tallmaris> mmm, in the help it says to write this, along other stuff... sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Tallmaris> what does that do?
<coreymon77> kadaz: heres what to do
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: hers what to do
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: boot up normally
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: when you get to the kde login screen
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: hit control+alt+f1
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: to loaqd up a console login
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: login as your normal user
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: and then type this
<coreymon77>  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<evsophomore2009> is anyone here Familar with Frostwire?
<Tallmaris> mmm.. and then?
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: then
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: as kadaz said, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evsophomore2009> Coreymon: are you familar with Frostwire?
<coreymon77> once that is done
<coreymon77> do this
<chuck> anyone here pretty good with iptables?
<coreymon77>  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<BluesKaj> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chuck> ooooooo
<coreymon77> Tallmaris: either that or just sudo kdm
<Tallmaris> well... time to give it a try :)
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: i need help with it
<Tallmaris> thank you, I'll be back in a while :)
<BluesKaj> help evsophomore2009 ..how?
<evsophomore2009> well for some reason, on Frostwire, it wont play my songs
<rodrigo_> ok
<evsophomore2009> when i download em, it wont play unless it save it and send it to Amarok
<evsophomore2009> and thats REALLY annoyin
<kadaz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?? how many times I tried that in unbuntu and it wouldnt get my display back.
<evsophomore2009> Kadaz: I had the same problem
<evsophomore2009> Kadaz: i had to re-install Kubuntu Edgy 6.10
<rodrigo_> wich is a good web for asking to create drivers?
<BluesKaj> sorry evsophomore2009 ...no idea ...amarok is better anyway
<rodrigo_> that doesn't exist for kubuntu?
<evsophomore2009> well you cant download songs on Amarok
<coreymon77> kadaz: i gace tallmaris my suggestion from what i remember
<BluesKaj> life is tough :)
<coreymon77> kadaz: but i remember having to rm something aswell
<kadaz> great, lets hope it works
<rodrigo_> I can't use a graphic tablet that has a great price, and also my lexmark doesn't work
<coreymon77> kadaz: i just dont know what
<rodrigo_> it looks every thing is against the independent digital artist!
<kadaz> evsophomore2009 I dont use frostfire so I am unable to offer help.
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Did it have to do with the ~/.Xauthority or ~/.ICEauthority files? If those files are owned by root (can happen if you use sudo with gui apps) it can prevent you from logging in
<coreymon77> ardchoille: i dont know
<erichj> man kde is so awesome, no idea why i used gnome for so many years
<coreymon77> ardchoille: if only i could remember what i did to fix it
<ardchoille> coreymon77: See who ows those files:  ls -la .{ICE,X}authority
<evsophomore2009> all: is anyone here Familiar with Frostwire?
<coreymon77> ardchoille: its not my problem
<coreymon77> ardchoille: im helping someone else
<ardchoille> Ok
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, check your playback settings in frostwire , if it's not your default player then the songs will autmatically open your default player which is obviously amarok
<ardchoille> erichj: I know exactly how you feel
<coreymon77> kadaz: if tallmaris comes back, tell him ill brb
<evsophomore2009> does anyone know the code to stop any installs with Adept?
<evsophomore2009> my install is hung and wont move
<evsophomore2009> and now i cant open Adept without stopping the other installation
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Dang, do you have that memorised?
<Darkkish> does anyone know if uninstalling wine will leave my ~/.wine folder intact
<klobster> how do I disable ctrl-alt-del?
<BluesKaj> nope , handy desktop reference text file
<Darkkish> and don't tell me to check in #winehq
<ardchoille> Darkkish: Uninstalling wine shouldn't affect it, since it's in your $HOME
<hitmanWilly> Darkkish, check in #wine :P
<peanutb> how do i start back up the KDE menu bars? It seems to have crashed, and i dont want to loose open windows
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, common probs ... one needs to just copy and paste
<Rictoo_> what's the fall back driver in xorg.conf?
<klobster> Darkkish: cp ~/.wine .backupwine, then try it and see
<evsophomore2009> Setting up noatun (3.5.5-0ubuntu1) ...
<evsophomore2009> Errors were encountered while processing:
<evsophomore2009>  x11-common
<BluesKaj> vesa, Rictoo_
<evsophomore2009> BLueskaj: did you get those 3 IM's about what it said?
<ardchoille> peanutb: Try: dcop kicker default restart
<ardchoille> klobster: He-s gonna need "-r" with that
<BluesKaj> ok, evsophomore2009 , dpkg --configure -a
<peanutb> just a simply kicker did the job thanks
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<santiago> hay alguien que hable bien espaol?
<klobster> ardchoille: I/he would prolly just grag and drop, but...
<ardchoille> !es | santiago
<ubotu> santiago: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> klobster: True
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: its the same thing
<kadaz> has he came back??
<kadaz> oh
<kadaz> evesophomore
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, , close adept .. ?
<kadaz>  If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kadaz> coreymon77 its been a while...
<gellioth> #espaciolinux
<evsophomore2009> Nope still didnt work
<evsophomore2009> i kinda hate Kubuntu Now
<BluesKaj> do you have either adept, apt or synaptic open, evsophomore2009 ?
<evsophomore2009> no nothing is open
<evsophomore2009> im going to re-start my pc
<evsophomore2009> brb
<kadaz> /action waves see you soon
<kadaz> what this is IRC    :D
<BluesKaj> not mirc
<kadaz> /dccsend
<kadaz> okkkkk.
<kadaz> I like the actions command
<Jucato> kadaz: use /me
<BluesKaj> in the server text box, kadaz
* kadaz TEST
<kadaz> ohhh YAH !
<BluesKaj> okok
* kadaz leans back in his chair
* kadaz and loooking at BluesKaj
* kadaz shoots a rubberband at him
* kadaz resumes to sit quietly in his chair.
<coreymon77> kadaz: sorry, i know i was gone longer than expected
<coreymon77> kadaz: anyways, ahs he come back yet?
<kadaz> coreymon77 you know how he was saying that password wouldnt work
<coreymon77> kadaz: what are you talking about
<kadaz> sudo passwd -l root  this disables the root account.
<coreymon77> kadaz: i dont get this
<coreymon77> kadaz: how could the password be changed
<kadaz> by default, K as root generates a random password.
<zoroastro> que doido, Ubuntu is the best!
<kadaz> but its tied into the user account for access
<kadaz> coreymon77 I havnt seen him come back yet.
<kadaz> gets it working and doesnt back
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yo
<coreymon77> kadaz: thats why you dont disable root
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep?
<zoroastro> good night
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Mez logged in a few minutes after you logged out today
<kadaz> I would think that if you did disable root, you would be able to access your computer at all.
<kadaz> err wouldnt.
<DaSkreech> kadaz: huh? Why?
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Don't disable root? What are you saying?
<coreymon77> why should you
<coreymon77> ardchoille: dont login as root
<ardchoille> I've been using ubuntu since warty and have never enabled root.. it's not necessary to have root enabled.
<coreymon77> ardchoille: but dont disable it entirely
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Ah, yeah, that's right.
<coreymon77> ardchoille: thats what i mean
<coreymon77> t
<ardchoille> My root account has never been enabled.
<coreymon77> ardchoille: neither has mine, but sudo works
<coreymon77> and my sudo pword is my account pwrod
* erichj has never enabled root either
<ardchoille> That's how sudo is supposed to work
<coreymon77> ardchoille: thats the way it should be
<ardchoille> Yeah
<kadaz> I think root should of seperate password.
<DaSkreech> kadaz: she does
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> if its your computer
<kadaz> its linux
<coreymon77> well, as long as you remember that pword
<kadaz> I'll remember
<kadaz> Do you forget to put on your shorts in the morning?
<kadaz> :D
<coreymon77> kadaz: tallmaris forgot
<kadaz> sudo autoreset pword :DS
<kadaz> kiddiiiing
<DaSkreech> kadaz: go ahead enable root :)
<DaSkreech> kadaz: it does make you easier to be atacked but it does keep a logical seperation of powers
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> offtopic
<Jucato> logical separation of powers w/o root: create an administrator user w/ sudo privileges. remove your user from the admin group (sudoers group)
<kadaz> If Iam hearing you correctly, your saying enabling root with a password makes you more recepitive to attack?
<kadaz> I agree, if your using the account as a user account.
<kadaz> continiously.
<sivaji> !openmoko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmoko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji> !info openmoko
<ubotu> Package openmoko does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> sivaji: it's not a package. it's a project for a mobile phone. you won't find it on Ubuntu
<sivaji> Jucato ok
<erichj> !baskets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baskets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> kadaz: no
<DaSkreech> kadaz: if a hacker is attacking your box the only account that he knows to bethere is root
<kadaz> correction, to be attacked
<DaSkreech> if you disable root first he would have to figure out what your user name is then attack that
<erichj> does the KDE group accept donations?
<kadaz> so root remains hidden in a gui except through console.
<erichj> nevermind, i found it
<kadaz> so can a "root" access account be made and and still use the user account.
<Jucato> !sudo | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> emphasis on  the last sentence :)
<kadaz> I already read the page :D
<Jucato> then you should know the answer :D
<DaSkreech> kadaz: root cannot login to the box
<DaSkreech> kadaz: so an external remote attack would be fruitless
<draik> Does anyone here use espeak?
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: nope still dosent work
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: what's wrong?
<draik> Hello Jucato
<DaSkreech> Frostwire I think
<Jucato> hi draik!
<draik> Jucato: There is hardly any support in Ubuntu. Quite sad :(
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: well im trying to install updates, and it wont install because it says there was an error
<DaSkreech> draik: Eh?
<Jucato> draik: it's all about the timezones :)
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: try doing it from the command line?
<draik> DaSkreech: ?
<draik> Jucato: I know about time zones....
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: nope, Adept
<DaSkreech> draik: support in Ubuntu?
<Jucato> draik: I wasn't implying you didn't :)
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: yes. and I'm suggesting that you try to do it from the command line. it will give you more descriptive error messages, which Adept is incapable of giving
<draik> Jucato: I know. I was just saying that I know time zones because of you and other people that are +2 and +3 hours from me
<Jucato> I'm +12 :)
<draik> DaSkreech: Yeah. Seems limited or "you should know this" type of help
<DaSkreech> Oh you mean in #ubuntu
<draik> DaSkreech: Yup
<DaSkreech> Well yeah
<draik> DaSkreech: I'm sorry. Everyone here is helpful beyond belief sometimes. Ubuntu.... not so much
<n8k99> howdy
<DaSkreech> people in #ubuntu get surprised when I say that maybe 1/3 of the people I deal with in #kubuntu are seeking help for Gnome cause they can't get any help in #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Hey mate
<kadaz> is skim a nessary program in Kubuntu
<evsophomore2009> Jucato: oOo okay, well im gonna try Installing the updates again, if it dosent work i'll try it from the command line
<Jucato> wb n8k99
<draik> DaSkreech: I'm part of that 1/3rd
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: what was the error?
<n8k99> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> kadaz: for scim, (korean, japanese, chinese input) yes
<n8k99> what did I miss?
<draik> I guess nobody has used espeak around me. :(
<draik> It's in the repos
<draik> Well, my repos anyway
<DaSkreech> n8k99: Hey mate
<DaSkreech> Just that
<DaSkreech> !info espeak
<n8k99> aw
<ubotu> espeak: A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.21-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 57 kB, installed size 220 kB
<kadaz> what about the program katapult launcher?
<Jucato> !katapult | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Jucato> not essential but extremely powerful. you'll want to have it around
<Jucato> (btw, no need to press Alt+F2 and type katapult. Just Alt+Space)
<DaSkreech> enabled by default baby :)
<kadaz> wow
<erichj> is it possible to minimize Kontact to notification area?
<erichj> nevermind
<DaSkreech> erichj: can you?
<erichj> yeah
<DaSkreech> Option?
<erichj> go to the office menu->right click on the link and select edit and when the settings manager opens there is a check box to load it to the notification to system tray
<erichj> doesn't actually seem to work though
<Jucato> Kontact itself doesn't have a system tray icon. alternatively you can just use KMail's or Akregator's system tray icons to create that effect
<erichj> ok
<sivaji> virus in linux http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2007/06/11/badbunny-worm.html
* DaSkreech sighs
<erichj> worm and its in open-office
<sivaji> erichj ya
<DaSkreech> and it's cros platform and doesn't exist in the wild and at worst is not even a medium threat
<wsjunior> is gtalk supposed to work with konqueror?
<erichj> i've never even opened open office before
<wsjunior> i can see just my name as online but not the other contacts
<erichj> had it installed for like 4 or 5 years now
<erichj> wsjunior: proof you are alone in this world
<wsjunior> when someone send a message for me it doesnt appear as in firefox
<wsjunior> erichj: is that supposed to be funny? :)
<erichj> wsjunior: heh
<wsjunior> :-p
<wsjunior> just wondering if someone got it working
<erichj> i have never used gtalk before
<Jucato> wsjunior: don't want to use Google Talk in Kopete?
<wsjunior> no
<erichj> kopete is my poison of choice
* Jucato shrugs..
<n8k99> Jucato i don't think google talk does teh voice channel in kopete
<gellioth> I need help with the Adept
<Jucato> I don't think it does in Konqueror either...
<Jucato> !ask | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: i have a question
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: how do i uninstall Mozilla?
<n8k99> Mozilla or Firefox?
<evsophomore2009> Mozilla
<n8k99> did you use adept, apt-get or aptitude to install it
<Darkkish> n8k99: what is the difference exactally?
<n8k99> none really- they all pull it down from teh repos
<DaSkreech> !info seamonkey
<n8k99> which is what i was reall y getting at
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sivaji> !ask | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !info seamonkey gutsy
<evsophomore2009> n8k99: apt-get
<gellioth> I can not use it, when Im trying to download something says"that the packets were stoped"
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<n8k99> then apt-get remove mozilla
<n8k99> although you could use either of the other two just as well
* n8k99 prefers aptitude
<gellioth> hello?
<sivaji> n8k99 use purging
<gellioth> ubotu
<n8k99> sivaji: ?
<wsjunior> sudo aptitude purge mozilla
<gellioth> I have a bad english but I need help
<n8k99> ah yes- thanks
<sivaji> n8k99 sorry
<wsjunior> gellioth: what do u need?
<n8k99> no problem--
* n8k99 is just here to learn how to be of use
<gellioth> I can not download nothing with the Adept
<twettypie0202> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sivaji> n8k99 i think  remove will delete that package from harddisk but purge will not delete
<DaSkreech> gellioth: have you tried from the command line?
<n8k99> so purge will uninstall?
<wsjunior> gellioth: fetch the list of updates before trying to install something (sudo apt-get update)
<gellioth> nop I am new using Linux and I understand nothing
<sivaji> n8k99 yes
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> gellioth: what are you trying to install
<Jucato> n8k99, sivaji: purge will uninstall *and* delete the related system config files (not the ones in $HOME)
<n8k99> sivaji: so if i want to uninstall but not delete from my harddisk, i use purge?
<DaSkreech> n8k99: what?
<gellioth> codecs to mp3, games, drivers and program to my capture card
<Jucato> n8k99: no. you just use "remove" then
<DaSkreech> gellioth: did you click on fetch updates ?
<sivaji> Jucato what is the diff between remove and remove --purge
<n8k99> DaSkreech: Jucato that's what i do and that's what i was recommending to evsophomore2009 in response to his question
<Jucato> n8k99: but note that "remove" deletes the program, but not the related config files
<gellioth> I will try that
<n8k99> sivaji: was enlightening me on the finer points which i was not aware of
<n8k99> Jucato: which i want if i decide to reinstall the package later
<wsjunior> gellioth: this can help u with one part of the problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jucato> sivaji: remove just uninstalls. remove --purge uninstalls and purges. you use "apt-get remove --purge", but with aptitude you use "aptitude purge" only
<Jucato> n8k99: then plain "remove" is for you
<n8k99> not me-- its for evsophomore2009
<Jucato> sivaji: apt-get doesn't have a direct "purge" command. it only comes as a switch (--purge) to the remove command
<sivaji> Jucato ho ic
<Jucato> aptitude has a direct "purge" command
* n8k99 frequently uninstalls packages
<sivaji> gellioth what error u get when u try to download
<Darkkish> how do i rename a device?
<Darkkish> like my portable hard drive
<n8k99> Darkkish: right button click> rename
<gellioth> I will try to translate that
<Darkkish> n8k99: it gives me an error
<n8k99> hmmm
<Darkkish> Access Denied
<evsophomore2009> what?
<Darkkish> I know it's really easy to change a device name in windows lol
<NickPresta> Darkkish, you will want to open up Konqueror with root privileges. In the console, type: "kdesu konqueror". Supply your password and then rename. Then, close Konqueror.
<Darkkish> NickPresta: i tried that
<gellioth> a trouble with the downloading or some paquets were stoped (that I understand)
<DaSkreech> packets
<NickPresta> Darkkish, wait, are you talking about a mounted device or a file/folder that have root ownership?
<sivaji> gellioth use "sudo dpkg -configure --a"
<gellioth> sorry I have a bad english
<Darkkish> mounted device.
<NickPresta> Darkkish, remount the device with the new name. You can't simply "rename it", AFAIK
<Darkkish> NickPresta: but every time i remount it it will go back to it's old name.
<gellioth> option -o unknow
<gellioth> sivaji
<evsophomore2009> hey guys, thanks for your help
<evsophomore2009> i finally got Frostwire uninstalled, and Limewire installed
<evsophomore2009> and i got my Adept thing to fix i think
<Darkkish> can someone remind me how to mount something?
<sivaji>   gellioth    "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 dude how u r able to install limewire
<DaSkreech> gellioth: copy and paste this in the konsole
<DaSkreech> gellioth: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> Darkkish: sudo mount /dev/name /path/to/folder
<Darkkish> thanks
<NickPresta> Darkkish, perhaps something like: "sudo mount -t smbfs -o defaults /dev/sda5 /media/Windows"
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: how am i able to?
<gellioth> says: the area of the database of state is blocked by aother process
<Darkkish> mount: No medium found
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: save the file to the desktop
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 which file
<NickPresta> Darkkish, you need to change /dev/sda5 to whatever your windows partition is.
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: ** www.limewire.com
<evsophomore2009> hold on
<DaSkreech> gellioth: did you close adept?
<NickPresta> Darkkish, your portable drive, rather.
<gellioth> nop
<Darkkish> NickPresta: duh
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: do you know how to install it? Because i know how now
<DaSkreech> gellioth:sorry forgot to tell you to close it first
<gellioth> I will close it
<DaSkreech> gellioth: close it and then press up on the console
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: Well i need to know what your using...Kubuntu, Ubuntu
<sivaji> k
<gellioth> and now?
<NickPresta> Darkkish, does your destination directory exist?
<Darkkish> yeah but i'm not sure what the name of the drive is in teh device list
<Darkkish> I think it's hdc but i'm not positive
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 is it in exe format or .deb format
<Darkkish> oh i found it
<gellioth> DaSkreech?
<Darkkish> it's sda1
<DaSkreech> gellioth: yes?
<Darkkish> okay so now on my desktop the icon says
<Darkkish> PORTABLE (Portable)
<gellioth> I did it and now?
<Darkkish> before it said PORTABLE (PORTABLE)
<Darkkish> so clearly a label is incorrect
<Darkkish> somewhere.
<DaSkreech> gellioth: press up on the console you should get back the same command. Press enter and run it again
<evsophomore2009> deb
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: select the DEB format
<gellioth> to run adept?
<sivaji> ya i got it thank u dude
<DaSkreech> gellioth: no
<DaSkreech> gellioth: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gellioth> ok
<Darkkish> I want to try gnome without effing up my kubuntu
<Darkkish> aka i don't want to install them both at the same time
<gellioth> I did it
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 u got any error when u install that limewire
<DaSkreech> gellioth: is it running?
<DaSkreech> Darkkish: hope you like partitions
<gellioth> what must run? :-(
<gellioth> konsole do not show nothing
<klobster> how do I disable ctrl-alt-del?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: it gave you back a prompt?
<gellioth> nop
<DaSkreech> klobster: from /etc/inittab
<DaSkreech> gellioth: it's just sitting there and waiting
<Darkkish> DaSkreech: thats a good idea, i'll try a partition editor
<DaSkreech> ?
<Darkkish> DaSkreech: to rename my drive
<klobster> DaSkreech: THank you
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an external hard drive that I am trying to get non-root users to be able to write to, but haven't had much success.
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: what is it formatted as ?
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: ext2. I have checked, and all permissions are set to 777, and owned by a non-root user. Still no joy.
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: have you read the options in man mount ?
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Not thoroughly.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> what have you tried?
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Care to make the haystack a little smaller? ;-)
<DaSkreech> users and umask would be my guess
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: I've tried adding the users option to fstab
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Ok. Will try umask then ...
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: no i never got an error
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: what does the error sy
<DaSkreech> gellioth: how is it going?
<sivaji> nothing now i can download because of one smart guy called evsophomore2009
<DaSkreech> hi hybrid
<gellioth> bad nothing is upenning
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: haha im not too smart dude, im pretty new to Kubutnu too
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: umask causes the fs-type to not be recognized.
<wolferine> what can I use to image my partition, once I have everything the way I want?
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: but thanks for the complement
<DaSkreech> gellioth: what were you installing?
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: is there anything else i can help you with?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, dd
<gellioth> codecs to mp3, games etc
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 nothing dude
<wolferine> NAME
<wolferine>        dd - convert and copy a file
<wolferine> really?
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji: mmk
<sivaji> evsophomore2009 mmk means
<DaSkreech> gellioth: ok lets start with codecs for mp3
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, yup, set the input as /dev/<your_partition> output as an image file
<DaSkreech> gellioth: press ctrl+C on the konsole it should give you back a prompt
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, does a bit-by-bit transfer
<wolferine> I can make an image from it?
<wolferine> nice
<gellioth> ok
<gellioth> now?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: type sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> let me know if it does anything
<evsophomore2009> Im here to help if anyone needs help!!!
<wolferine> good
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Hmm. I see now. I didn't set a value for umask. I tried umask=777, but to the same ill-effect.
<wolferine> evsophomore2009, can you tell me how I setup a running mail server?
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: do you know how to use umask ?
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, just be advised that the image file will be the exact same size as the partition
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: From what I've read, it's raw octal.
<wolferine> right, so I need to be concerned about the largest file size on an ext3 partition
<kkerwin> Ie: same usage as chmod.
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: ah so what do you expect the umask 777 to do ?
<kkerwin> DaSkreech Make it rwx to everyone.
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, IIRC you can even mount the image file itself
<DaSkreech> wolferine: no he means that the image will be the same size as your partition
<DaSkreech> wolferine: so if you are imaging a 80 GB partition you will get an 80 GB file
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: not make it --- for evereyone which is what it does :)
<wolferine> but writing that large of a file, I should be concerned about how large my partition type can handle
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: try umask=0022
<gellioth> and now? "reading packets list... done"
<DaSkreech> gellioth: great :)
<DaSkreech> gellioth: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<hitmanWilly> wolferine, i think you'll probably be alright with ext3
<wolferine> so what packages to I need to run a mailserver?
<DaSkreech> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> hey, I think so too, should be <10GB
* DaSkreech kicks the bot
<hitmanWilly> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> wtf?
<hitmanWilly> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<wolferine> its a complicated topic :)
<hitmanWilly> !hitmanWilly is not in kindergarden
<hitmanWilly> anyway...
<sfire> question: is it possible to put something in rc.local that will require user input?  The application I want to run on every bootup is going to ask for a password and I want it to do it before X loads
<gellioth> the packet is not able
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: I have the following in my fstab, to no avail: /dev/sdb1       /media/drive    ext2    user,noauto,umask=0022  0 0
<sivaji2009> gellioth what is u r problem
<Dr_willis> sfire,  it MIGHT show up on the console asking.. but it may not.. I dont advise doing it that way.
<DaSkreech> sfire: why don't you just supply it the password?
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: users I think
<Dr_willis> sfire,  because X will load, and show its login, and on the console you might be seeing the input prompt.
<sfire> DaSkreech: I don't want the password in the script
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: he's trying to install things
* kkerwin goes DOH!
<gellioth> I cant download nothing
<DaSkreech> sfire: read it from an external encrypted file
<sfire> Dr_willis: how would you do it?
<sivaji2009> DaSkreech do u know y he is not able to install
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: no still trying to get it sorted out
<Dr_willis> sfire,  depends on exactly what it is you are doing.
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Still nothing
<DaSkreech> gellioth: its not downloading ?
<sfire> DaSkreech: I don't want anyone else to have access to it.. hence the password
* kkerwin blushes and thanks DaSkreech profusely for his patience.
<hitmanWilly> sfire, everything in rc.local is run as root IIRC
<sivaji2009> DaSkreech what he want to download
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: how are you testing this in the fstab ?
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: * :)
<wolferine> so no idea no what to install for a mail server?
<sfire> Dr_willis: its a logon for a encrypted file system
<DaSkreech> doesn't matter doesnt' seem to work
<DaSkreech> Probably needs a new server
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: /dev/sdb1       /media/drive    ext2    user,noauto,umask=0022  0 0
<DaSkreech> wolferine: try postfix
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: no I meant it's easier to just mount it yourself and see if others can get in
<wolferine> hmm
<gellioth> nop
<wolferine> so install postfix, can I use that with php?
<sivaji2009> gellioth close adept and try this "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE "
<sivaji2009> gellioth package in what u need to be installed
<DaSkreech> wolferine: php has nothing to do with a mail server
<gellioth> to hear mp3
<wolferine> but php uses a mailserver
<DaSkreech> gellioth: maybe your server is down
<DaSkreech> can you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivaji2009> gellioth install amarok
<DaSkreech> !paste | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<louis_> hey guys
<kadaz> hey guys
<louis_> if i want to install gnome do i type apt-get install gnome?
<gellioth> And what can I do DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolferine> louis_, not exactly
<sivaji2009> gellioth "sudo apt-get install amarok" type this at terminal
<wolferine> kubuntu is ubuntu running KDE, ubuntu is gnome
<louis_> wolferine, how do i do it?
<evsophomore2009> hey does anyone know of a program that plays Movies???
<evsophomore2009> like a video Player?
<kadaz> I noticed that when I delete some programs like kexi, kamera, konversation, etc that it has kubunto-desktop selected also for removal
<Dr_willis> lots of them
<kadaz> is this safe?
<wolferine> ubuntu running gnome*
<kadaz> Kubuntu desktop system
<kadaz> This package depends on all of the packages in the Kubuntu desktop system
<kadaz> It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are not desired.
<Dr_willis> kadaz,  thats because kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package thats just a packatge that lists other packages..
<sivaji2009> evsophomore2009 vlc is best
<wolferine> louis_, you want to just have ubuntu maybe
<evsophomore2009> VLC?
<wolferine> unless your trying both
<sivaji2009> ya
<Jucato> louis_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<Dr_willis> kadaz,  proberly best to just leave all that stuff alone.
<kadaz> so is it safe to remove parts of the package??
<DaSkreech> louis_: you type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kadaz> oh seriously
<wolferine> louis_, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> evsophomore2009: kaffiene
<kadaz> menu edit then.
<sivaji2009> evsophomore2009  " http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html"
<louis_> right
<louis_> so i just want to stop using kde and start using gnome
<wolferine> or you can have both
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<DaSkreech> kadaz: You can remove kubuntu-desktop
<gellioth> And what I must paste bin?
<evsophomore2009> Kaffine plays videos?
<sivaji2009> louis_ install gnome desktop and set gnome as default
<HymnToLife> nope
<wolferine> louis_, you can remove kubunt-desktop, or just keep KDE
<DaSkreech> !paste | gellioth
<ubotu> gellioth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> Kaffeine does, though :p
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: it's primarily a video player
<louis_> ooh okay, thanks DaSkreech
<wolferine> wth?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: go to that site and paste verything in that file
<louis_> now how do i stop the terminal from downloading whatever apt-get install gnome does?
<evsophomore2009> oh didnt know that
<DaSkreech> louis_: ctrl+C
<hitmanWilly> actually, xine plays videos, kaffeine just plays xine :P
<HymnToLife> Kaffeine is basically YAXF
<Dr_willis> hay Minataku  ya package SHOULD be there friday
<HymnToLife> Yet Another Xine FRontend :p
<kadaz> doesnt that remove  the kubuntu gui or just removed a selections out of the packages
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Kickass! :D
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: xine plays audio and video.. amarok uses xine
<HymnToLife> I personnally prefer KMPlayer though
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  which suprised me. when they said it would be that quick.
<wolferine> what can I use to watch TV with my ATI AIW ?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Yeah, that's pretty fast
<hitmanWilly> Jucato, i thought kaff was a frontend to xine as well?
<kadaz> Daskreech
<Minataku> What's in this first one?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  wife has been at the  emergancy room since 5 pm here. :( so  i will work on the actual amiga's when i get the chance.
<HymnToLife> hitmanWilly, it is
<louis_> wolfernine, if i remove kde then gnome will already be there?
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: it can use mplayer, xine or gstreamer (I think). it can use multiple backends
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Eep! Is she okay?
<HymnToLife> louis_, np
<HymnToLife> no*
<DaSkreech> kadaz: Yes?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  just a lot of pain, and dehydrated.
<Minataku> Well, obviously not if she's in the ER
<Minataku> Ah
<hitmanWilly> ahh, k...
<Minataku> Well, I hope they can get that sorted out
<osiris> wolferine, lintv i think is the name
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Take your time, no rush ^^
<louis_> okay so i have to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...
<louis_> then how do i make it the default?
<louis_> and remove KDE?
<Jucato> hitmanWilly: but Kaffeine's primary function is to be a frontend to xine's video playback. but it can play audio as well of course
<Dr_willis> she couldent keep nothing down and she only weighs 120lb. They put in like 3 iv bags of saline. :) perkered her up.
<DaSkreech> gellioth: when you paste it give us the URL that it generates in here?
<HymnToLife> sweeeeeet, I got DVDs playing in OBSD
<kadaz> ??????
<evsophomore2009> so on limewire
<Dr_willis> louis_,  why bother removing kde at all.
<HymnToLife> God, I like that OS
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heehee
<evsophomore2009> how do i play a .mov?
<Jucato> louis_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Minataku> I gotta go take my pills, brb
<Dr_willis> !codecw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kadaz> yes for which???????
<hitmanWilly> Jucato, well, at least im not totally off-base here :)
<DaSkreech> louis_: install it then apt-get --purge kdelibs2c4a I think
<sivaji2009> evsophomore2009 vlc plays    all type of vedio
<DaSkreech> kadaz: Hmm?
<Dr_willis> vlc is a darn nice video player. I even use it under windows
<louis_> k thanks man
<test> does anybody know where I can get this badbunny.odg file?
<Jucato> hitmanWilly:  well, that an app uses xine isn't really an assurance of what it can do. Amarok uses xine, but can't play videos :)
<HymnToLife> [05:46]  <sivaji2009> evsophomore2009 vlc plays    all type of vedio <= ...almost
* HymnToLife doesn't uset VLC in *nix, neither in Win
<HymnToLife> I even still prefer WMP over VLC :/
<sivaji2009> Dr_willis but is not attractive
<sivaji2009> Dr_willis poor skin
<Jucato> mplayer is a curious thing :)
<kadaz> daskreech, the question is, Is it safe to remove these programs out of the package
<DaSkreech> kadaz: yes
<evsophomore2009> Sivaji2009: where can i find this?
<louis_> hey does removing the KDE desktop remove all the KDE apps too?
<kadaz> and if so, will this affect the KDE desktop from appearing
<DaSkreech> kadaz: you can always install them back in
<sivaji2009> evsophomore2009 what vlc
<DaSkreech> louis_: no
<evsophomore2009> yes
<HymnToLife> louis_, define "the KDE desktop"
<Jucato> kadaz: depends on which, if you notice that it will remove half of your system, then you'll know it isn't safe
<Dr_willis> sivaji2009,  when its fullscreened.. i dont care. :0
<Dr_willis> heh
<louis_> kubuntu desktop
<HymnToLife> 'cause, well, "the desktop" is just a bunch of apps...
<HymnToLife> oh
<louis_> after I install ubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> removing all the kubuntu-desktop packages can be a bit of a huge task.
<Jucato> louis_: if you follow the page that I gave you, that will remove everything related to kubuntu (kde apps included)
<HymnToLife> removing kubuntu-desktop will remove close to nothing
<sivaji2009> evsophomore2009 just fetch update and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<louis_> with sudo apg-get --purge kdelibs2c4a
<HymnToLife> just the cheesy artwork :p
<Dr_willis> louis_,  you really limiteed on disk space?
<louis_> no, but i just don't want to have it cause problems
<Minataku> Back
<louis_> i feel like kubuntu is less stable than ubuntu... maybe i've been smoking though...
<louis_> maybe it's just beryl...
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: What?
<Darkkish> hey
<sivaji2009> i can modify the size of linux partition using gparted or qtparted
<Dr_willis> louis_,  having kubuntu + ubuntu both on the system will NOT cause problems.
<Darkkish> why does deleting the #wacom only entries eff up xorg?
<DaSkreech> louis_: ha ha :)
<sivaji2009> all the buttons , menus remains inactive
<Dr_willis> DarkED,  i would guess ya dident edit the last line or so in the config. :)
<Dr_willis> oops Darkkish  i ment. :)
<Minataku> And GTK is far more skittish than Qt
<HymnToLife> Darkkish, most likely because you didn't delete _all_ of them
<Darkkish> I deleted all three and i had to go into recovery mode to fix my xorg
<Dr_willis> i hate it when my irc client only shows part of the nicks. :)
<Dr_willis> Darkkish,  check the bottom of the config. theres a server setting for one of them that also needs changed
<louis_> maybe i should fresh install ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> louis_,  why? did you break somthing?
<Darkkish> in the server layout?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: it is?
<Minataku> GTK seems to require absolute perfection
<Minataku> Otherwise is sprays STDERR with a constant stream of errors
<Biovore> its very chatty :-P
<Minataku> GTK-critical this and OMG-WTFError that
<sivaji2009> i  *cant* modify the size of linux partition using gparted or qtparted
<Darkkish> Dr_willis: the entry in server layout that has the names of the sections?
<louis_> Dr_willis, good to hear!  just a little leftover paranoia from windows lol
<louis_> hey you can't use fluxbox with beryl/emerald themes can you?
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: if gellioth comes back take a look at his servers and see if they are pingable. the server hes' pulling from may have died
<GSF1200S> Amarok crashes whenever im offline
<DaSkreech> assuming that gellioth is a he :)
<Dr_willis> Darkkish,  since ive removed mine. I cant tell ya. :) theres a bot factoid on it.
<Dr_willis> beryl replaces the window manager i think.. so No not with fluxbox.
<louis_> Dr_willis, not really, but there's just a few usability thigs that are bothering me with KDE
<Minataku> Beryl is a WM, yeah
<Darkkish> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji2009> DaSkreech i cant get u
<Minataku> So it either runs alone or under a DE
<Darkkish> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<louis_> it's really minutia, but I'm pretty picky about how i want my system to handle different stuff
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: Of course not I'm all the way over here nah nah nahnanah nah
<gellioth> whats up with the server?
<Minataku> !BadDevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<DaSkreech> Minataku: more accurately it's compositing manger
<Minataku> You'd think that ubuntu would have their own page on it
<GSF1200S> Amarok crashes offline whenever I try to play a song- kaffeine wont play files offline, and konqueror doesnt load any mpeg thumbnails
<GSF1200S> offlien
<GSF1200S> offline*
<Minataku> But apparantly eliminating useless cruft is something... ah, whatever
<DaSkreech> gellioth: I'm guessing the reason that you can't download anything is there is no where to download them from
<Minataku> There's so much I think they do that's stupid it's not even worth complaining about
<DaSkreech> gellioth: have you found the file /etc/apt/sources.list yet ?
<gellioth> yes
<DaSkreech> GSF1200S: Local files ?
<Darkkish> Dr_willis: when I open things I get an error that says invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<DaSkreech> gellioth: have you pasted the contents into the site?
<Darkkish> does anyone have any idea what that is?
<Minataku> !BadDevice | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Darkkish> thanks
<Minataku> np
<GSF1200S> DaSkreech- all ready changed the amarokrc config with a ~ and the same with the amarok folder.. amarok still crashes
<gellioth> nop.... I will do it
<DaSkreech> GSF1200S: woah
<sivaji2009> DaSkreech he is having kubuntu6.01
<DaSkreech> GSF1200S: did you redo your collection ?
<GSF1200S> maybe its another local config that causes the crash?
<DaSkreech> sivaji2009: no clue
<Minataku> GSF1200S: Try a better player, like XMMS or Audacious
<Darkkish> k I'm restarting X
<Darkkish> wish me luck
<GSF1200S> DaSkreech- i did.. ive only got 500 songs.
<Dr_willis> brb
<DaSkreech> do you have podcasts or something that relies on being online?
<Minataku> wb
<Darkkish> yay it worked :)
<Minataku> :D
* Minataku gives Darkkish 2500 useless points
<GSF1200S> Minataku- doesnt change the problem with Kaffeine and konqueror mpeg video thumbnails
<Darkkish> Man I'm hungry
<Darkkish> Yay
<GSF1200S> pretty crappy solution.. I like Amarok
<Darkkish> I love "Who's Line"
<GSF1200S> No.. no podcasts or radio stations
<Minataku> Darkkish: You can eat them. But they provide 0 nutrition.
<Minataku> XD
<louis_> hold up... the Gnome download is like 725 mb ... isnt that a lot?
<GSF1200S> I even tried to manually connect to one to invoke a crash, and it just said it couldnt connect to a server
<louis_> it shouldnt matter, but i'm on dialup =)
<Minataku> GSF1200S: Launch one from Konsole next time you're offline
<DaSkreech> depends on your connection
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<louis_> bc 725 mb is like a whole cd...
<Minataku> And save all the errors it spits out to the Konsole
<Minataku> That'll help us out
<sivaji2009> where i can get skin for vlc player
<sivaji2009> ?
<GSF1200S> Minataku- I did.. it doesnt give me an error at crash, but it does give an error at startup
<Minataku> GSF1200S: It SHOULD give an error at crash
<GSF1200S> just for t/s I ran amarok kdesu and still the same
<Minataku> Purge them and reinstall them
<gellioth> I did it DaSkreech
<GSF1200S> kind of hard when im on the road with no internet.. this computer isnt mine
<Minataku> Maybe you got bad packages or something
<Minataku> Ah
<DaSkreech> gellioth: give us the URL that it gives back to you
<louis_> anybody?  Is 725 mb about right for unbuntu-desktop?
<Darkkish> beryl won't start :(
<Darkkish> why won't beryl start
<GSF1200S> its a lappy :(
<sivaji2009> where i can get skin for vlc player
<louis_> darkkish, #ubuntu-effects
<louis_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<GSF1200S> Whats crazy is kaffeine konqueror and amarok all work perfect once i have a connection
<gellioth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25472/
<kadaz> is there such thing as a animated png?
<Minataku> kadaz: Yeah
<Minataku> Except it's an MNG
<Minataku> Same format, except with animation extensions
<gellioth> DaSkreech?
<Minataku> Ala animated GIF
<kadaz> does it work in KDE as a replacement?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: you pasted into the site and clicked the button?
<Minataku> No idea
<Minataku> Sorry
<kadaz> k
<DaSkreech> Oh ok :)
<gellioth> yes
<DaSkreech> gellioth: sorry a little slow there :)
<gellioth> and now?
<Minataku> Anyway, off to Mugello Autodromo Internazionale... not IRL, of course, just in a videogame X3
<DaSkreech> gellioth: wait while I read it
<kadaz> is there a desktop dictionary for KDE like in gnome?
<gellioth> ok
<DaSkreech> gellioth: ha ha
<DaSkreech> gellioth: how did you open the file ?
<gellioth> without sudo
<GSF1200S> Minataku- I get this feedback from the terminal at start (bear with me, I have to type it)
<DaSkreech> gellioth: in kate?
<gellioth> yes
<DaSkreech> gellioth: ok press Alt+F2 and type this in it
<DaSkreech> gellioth: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gellioth> now?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25473/
<DaSkreech> copy the contents of that and paste it over the file
<GSF1200S> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8098d00 ):Kaccel object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<gellioth> What I do with that, I must erease sourses.list?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: yes replace it with the information in the link I just gave you
<gellioth> save?
<wolferine> how do you remove a scheduled package from a previous install, from cli?
<gellioth> DaSkreech my time is going down
<DaSkreech> gellioth: yes save
<gellioth> I saved and now?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: if you open adept and press fetch updates you should be able to download now
<DaSkreech> gellioth: if you cannot please let me know
<gellioth> ok
<louis_> how to I run chmod +x on a file?
<louis_> i'm trying to run a script
<HymnToLife> louis_, chmod +x filename
<HymnToLife> you might need sudo
<erichj> sudo chmod +x <filename>
<DaSkreech> louis_: or type sh path/to/file
<louis_> okay. any way to run a terminal from the desktop? i dont know the path to desktop
<erichj> cd /home/<user>/Desktop
<louis_> thanks
<wolferine> anyone?
<erichj> or if you are already in home cd /Desktop
<gellioth> I am waiting for headers....
<wolferine> how can I remove a previous "attempted" install of a package, which I cancelled?
<erichj> !dpkgfix | wolferine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkgfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erichj> hmm
<wolferine> ha
<DaSkreech> gellioth: from the fetch updates ?
<Minataku> GSF1200S: Eep
<wolferine> from cli, use aptitude?
<Minataku> That's not the error I expected
<erichj> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Though it's also not seemingly related, either
<DaSkreech> erichj: may want to aspell that
<gellioth> the list is updated
<wolferine> so you dont actually know how to do it erichj ?
<wolferine> lol
<DaSkreech> gellioth: ok
<DaSkreech> try install libxine-extracodecs
<gellioth> I will try
<Minataku> !dpkg ! erichj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg ! erichj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Oops
<Minataku> !dpkg | erichj
<ubotu> erichj: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<erichj> gee thanks
<Minataku> I guess I need a spelchekur two
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> erichj: np
<DaSkreech> wolferine: what are you trying to do?
<erichj> it's like sudo dpkg configure -a or something
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Minataku> :3
<wolferine> im having issues with aptitude, I quit an install of a package, part way through
<wolferine> and apt. keeps attempting to install it
<erichj> there you go
<Minataku> wolferine: Let it finish installing it then just remove it
<GSF1200S> Minataku: yeah, and since a whole slew of crap that Ive done hasnt helped, I might have to switch back to gnome. Ive worked this one for days +(
<wolferine> ah, thats not an option
<Minataku> GSF1200S: That's pretty bizarre
<DaSkreech> gellioth: not installing?
<wolferine> I just want to remove it from the 'installing' list
<erichj> wolferine: that will remove it
<wolferine> its flashplugin-nonfree
<erichj> wolferine: if it is a broken package
<GSF1200S> its funny to watch the rest of the mpeg thumbnails load the SECOND my wifi connects
<wolferine> which takes a night to install
<gellioth> now is downloading :-)
<wolferine> remove it, before its installed?
<DaSkreech> gellioth: please enjoy the rest of your time with Kubuntu
<Minataku> GSF1200S: That's bizarro, I mean, com-frickin'-pletely
<erichj> just run the command
<erichj> trust us
<erichj> it makes adept all happy
<gellioth> thanks my friend
<wolferine> run which command?
<Minataku> erichj: You sound like a drug pusher
<wsjunior> is there any up to date version of this howto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Fglrx_lowpower
<Minataku> X3
<erichj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gellioth> now I have to go to sleep I will look for you later
<Minataku> "Come on, just snort it, it'll make you all happy, trust me"
<Minataku> XD
<gellioth> THANKS
<hitmanWilly> *snort*
<wolferine> hmm
<wsjunior> i have fglrx installed but i dont have  /etc/default/fglrx  and /etc/acpi/fglrx-powermode.sh
<gellioth> bye
<hitmanWilly> :P
<wolferine> no output
<erichj> wsjunior: log in and update the wikipage
<wolferine> what does it do?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: YOU FOOL! THAT WAS PURE OXYGEN!
<Minataku> XD
<GSF1200S> Minataku... yeah, well, thanks for the help.. hopefully Ill figure it out eventually- Id try PCLOS, but they dont have my sound driver in the kernel version theyre using.. jesus, do I have to DREAM about music..lol
<erichj> wolferine: it fixes your var lock with adept
<hitmanWilly> OH NOES!!! XD
<Minataku> GSF1200S: Heh
<wolferine> restarting
<wolferine> aptitude isnt letting me instal
<erichj> rebooting probably won't work, but i don't want to stop you
<wolferine> u cant
<Minataku> Ah, this race is a long one... two laps at Nrburgring Nordschliefe
<Minataku> bbiab
<wolferine> its already back to the splash
<Seek_Therapy> I need HELP
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: xanax will help you
<wolferine> dont we all?
<Seek_Therapy> I can't seem to be able to get my printer working with Ubuntu
<erichj> make and model?
<Seek_Therapy> HP deskjet 1220c
<Tism0p> where do i go to ask a networking question?
<Seek_Therapy> Hurry UP !!
<erichj> did you check the wiki?
<Seek_Therapy> Uhm!! today erichj
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: check http://wiki.ubuntu.con
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: check http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seek_Therapy> Get the lead out!
<Seek_Therapy> that link certainly didn't work
<erichj> the second one does
<Tism0p> i want to use ubuntu for a Home server box, to be a DHCP Server, SMB server and also do my firewall. i was also thinking of having 3 NICs- 1 for dsl modem interface, two to the switch, i also would like the box to be headless, and have the option of web/ftp facitlies
<Seek_Therapy> oh dear god...you typed .con
<Tism0p> dont shoot the messenger
<erichj> why two to the switch?
<erichj> ICS?
<Tism0p> i was thinking for double bandwidth i have heavy load on the server
<Tism0p> one tx one rx
<Seek_Therapy> what messenger ..that link has nothing about HP deskjet
<lao> greetings
<Seek_Therapy> Sweet Jeasus...How hard is this
<Seek_Therapy> get with the program people
<DaSkreech> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Seek_Therapy> Just kidding with you all ..take your time
<hitmanWilly> Seek_Therapy, hp...you probably need the hplip driver IIRC
<erichj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp?highlight=%281220c%29
<erichj> after that it's up to you to figure out the point and click wizard that is provided for you. shouldn't be too hard for a smart guy like you
<Seek_Therapy> Aww! you are so sweet erichj
<Seek_Therapy> i am a girl...not a guy
<erichj> that explains alot
<Dangbert> Question, I just got a new (refurb) Gateway dual core AMD 64 machine from Tigerdirect and am having a problem.  When I try to do the i nstall I get an error message that says some about "IO-ACPI" indicating that it cannot connect to the ACPI.  How do I get Kubuntu to install without acpi?
<erichj> gonna be kind of hard
<erichj> kind of something you need
<Dangbert> I know SUSe 10.2 has the option not to install with acpi, I was hoping Kubuntu did also
<hitmanWilly> Dangbert, you may be able to tweak the bios settings on that one
<erichj> try the alternate install disc and use advanced install
<Minataku> That's IO-APIC
<Dangbert> Okay, and do what in  Advanced Install
<erichj> doesn't gateway usually lock out bios features like that?
<Minataku> Completely different
<Minataku> ACPI != APIC
<Seek_Therapy> damn it I am using frisky not v5.10 (Breezy) & v6.06 (Dapper)
<erichj> good point
<Seek_Therapy> does that matter
<erichj> Minataku: read his question wrong
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: it is supported in feisty
<Minataku> erichj: It happens
<Dangbert> I an using Frisky and do not see an advance selection
<Minataku> erichj: He read the error wrong, actually
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> Dangbert: Just try the alternate install CD
<Minataku> Don't tweak anything, just see if it works
<Dangbert> What alternate install cd?
<hitmanWilly> Seek_Therapy, the 6.10 ones should work at least as well in feisty (hopefully) :)
<Minataku> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Minataku> It should be located in the same place as the Desktop CD
<Dangbert> I wil take a look  - thanks
<erichj> IO-APIC provides multiprocessor interrupt support. so i you can disable one of the cores on your processor for the install you should be fine
<Minataku> np
<erichj> and then reboot and enable after install
<Minataku> erichj: That won't work
<erichj> no?
<Minataku> erichj: If it fails on install it's gonna fail after, too
<Minataku> Just let him try the alternate
<erichj> yeah but he can install a package for it
<erichj> try the alternate
<erichj> it will work
<erichj> can't he just pass noapic option for kernel during install?
<Seek_Therapy> well HOT DAMN ! erichj...i got it working
<erichj> imagine that, who says you don't need a man in this day and age
<dandy_> hi
<Dangbert> does "noacpi" work?
<Seek_Therapy> except its taking up all my ink
<Seek_Therapy> on the test page
<dandy_> hi there
<erichj> Dangbert: well is it and acpi or apic problem
<dandy_> im pilipino
<Dangbert> it is an apic problem  the error message reads "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<erichj> Dangbert: try the alternate cd with not command line options first and if it screws up we can walk you through the process of passing the option to the kernel command line
<erichj> with no
<dandy_> what are the basic in using konsole terminal? plss help me
<erichj> it's like any other shell
<Seek_Therapy> but you are a smart little bogger eater
<erichj> dandy_: have you ever used a shell before?
<dandy_> not wet
<dandy_> not yet sorry
<Dangbert> Okay, I am downloading the Alternate now, will be back tomorrow
<dandy_> o thanks
<erichj> http://www.phptr.com/articles/article.asp?p=441605&seqNum=2&rl=1
<erichj> that will get you started
<dandy_> very much appreciated
<erichj> welcome
<DaSkreech> !commands | dandy_
<ubotu> dandy_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dandy_> then?
<Seek_Therapy> I have another quickie question
<Seek_Therapy> Is there a tool or something that can help make command line easier
<DaSkreech> Seek_Therapy: tab :)
<Seek_Therapy> No! I am being serious
<Jucato> depends on what you would consider "easier"
<Seek_Therapy> How can i put this
<Jucato> generally a "tool or something that can make command line easier" would be a GUI app for a particular command/app
<Seek_Therapy> something like 1+1=2
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> Dang it we lost again!
<Jucato> still have to put it in better words... unless someone else can understand...
<DaSkreech> !tab | Seek_Therapy
<ubotu> Seek_Therapy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Seek_Therapy> maybe something that offers shock learning ...I seem to do better with the conditioning method of learning
* Jucato points Seek_Therapy to the link provided a few lines earlier
<Seek_Therapy> let me try that
<akrus> someone here to help with proftpd? :)
<akrus> #proftpd seems inactive x_X
<Tism0p> what should i need to do to setup ubuntu as the server for my network?
<erichj> !ubuntuserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erichj> what like dchp?
<Tism0p> everything :)
<Tism0p> atm my dsl modem/router is doing it
<Tism0p> dhcp and dns
<Seek_Therapy> son of a  biscuiteaters, thats two in a row...I better quit while i am ahead..it works
<erichj> Tism0p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenSourceNetworkManagementServer?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28server%29
<Tism0p> the xp boxes on my net can see the ubuntu shares
<Tism0p> so i basically want ubuntu to do all the nbetwork controlling and also ftp serving
<erichj> Tism0p: or you could search through adept for packages that do what you want
<erichj> Tism0p: there a a number of them
<erichj> are
<Tism0p> dhcpd
<Tism0p> ftpd etc ?
<Tism0p> i'm somewhat of a  nix noob
<erichj> yeah
<DaSkreech> Seek_Therapy: why do you want to learn the terminal so badly/quickly ?
<Tism0p> i can translate and have been able to setup most of the stuff
<erichj> samba
<Tism0p> ya
<erichj> lots of network packages out there
<Tism0p> figure out the sharing and permissons
<erichj> the wiki is a good resource
<Tism0p> yeah  been reading lots
<Tism0p> so basically smb is going ok
<Tism0p> i have router doing DNS and DHCP but want to relocate them to outside my lan so ubuntu can firewall
<Tism0p> thne upgrade my link to my switch two 2 NICs so i can get more throughput, but does it actually work?
<erichj> why don't you use the firewall that your router provides
<Tism0p> i though nix would be better
<Tism0p> likewise with dhcp and dns
<Tism0p> like i said, bit of a noob, but i have been aware that nix is FAR supurioer to all in security and cutomablility
<erichj> not always the case, it would be different if you were talking hundreds of computers and possibly hundreds or thousands of ports and services
<Tism0p> atm  i have approx 10 devices on the lan. so not a great deal of performance increase?
<erichj> no
<DaSkreech> Night all!!!
<Tism0p> would nix be more realible?
<erichj> thats a hard question to answer, you realize your router is probably running linux
<Tism0p> yeah have noticed that :)
<Tism0p> just embedded on  chip
<erichj> and it's not so much a question of operating systems as it is a question of software.
<erichj> i would go with the router, take the time and setup port forwarding and create a tight firewall policy
<erichj> no reason you can't just run firestarter on each box if you are worried
<erichj> as far as dchp goes...that is what your router is designed to handle
<Seek_Therapy> I am going for it ....I am rolling the dice..can someone tell me if frisky can be used with this tutorial http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/RailsOnUbuntu
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: check adept, there are ruby packages in the repositories
<visham> any nmap users
<visham> nmap freezes my adsl modem
<visham> pls help me
<Seek_Therapy> so i don't have tp use that setup page
<Seek_Therapy> to*
<visham> when i run the command 'nmap -sS -T4 -O scanme.nmap.org' my modem freezes after few seconds although nmap continues scanning and shows little progress
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: thats right
<erichj> open adept do a search for ruby
<erichj> think the reps have ruby1.9
<Seek_Therapy> I am fairly new with linux/unix so not having a step by step will hurt me
<Seek_Therapy> ok..hold on
<Seek_Therapy> will this set up apache too
<erichj> no
<Seek_Therapy> I want the whole enchilada
<kadaz> Iam trying to play a dvd but says I dont have the right?
<kadaz> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<Seek_Therapy> so would i start by installing apache first ..rigjt?
<Seek_Therapy> right?
<Seek_Therapy> then ruby on cocaine
<erichj> i think ruby does better with lightpd
<Seek_Therapy> oh is light another sever
<Seek_Therapy> server
<erichj> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ruby-on-rails.html
<erichj> yes
<erichj> follow those instructions
<erichj> make sure you do a listen on port 80 in your host file if the server is just a dev server
<Seek_Therapy> let me sneak a peak
<Seek_Therapy> why will i here a train coming
<Seek_Therapy> let me try and set this up
<Seek_Therapy> hold on
<Seek_Therapy> just i check the port first
<Seek_Therapy> ahould**
<Seek_Therapy> s
<kadaz> I have a dvd player problem
<kadaz> The source can't be read.
<kadaz> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<kadaz> theres no scatches or anything
<Seek_Therapy> you know what i am trying to say
<erichj> no do check first, its not open by default
<erichj> it won't be open until later
<erichj> kadaz did you install the aud-dvd codecs?
<Seek_Therapy> so should i open it
<kadaz> I dont know
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: not right now, just follow those instructions
<Seek_Therapy> Calm down there cougar..ok..ok
<erichj> kadaz: have you ever been able to play dvds?
<kadaz> nope
<erichj> then that is a no probably
<erichj> just a sec
<kadaz> I installed kubuntu on dvd
<erichj> different matter
<kadaz> and watched dvd movie in windows
<erichj> talking about encrypted dvds
<kadaz> but not since linux
<kadaz> k
<erichj> kadaz: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> kadaz: ^^
<ardchoille> erichj: Oh, sorry abot that. Didn't mean to step on you there :(
<kadaz> got it.
<kadaz> bbs
<erichj> ardchoille: i sent him to the blog because it's better for beginners
<ardchoille> erichj: Right, I didn't read before posting
<kadaz> is it safe to install gedit on kde?
<erichj> sure
<erichj> kate is much nicer though, in my opinion
<ardchoille> kadaz: You can safely run most gnome apps in kde and vice versa. However, if you want a powerful tabbed editor, check out kate.. it's installed with kubuntu
<ardchoille> kadaz: I think installing gedit is going to pull in a lot of gnome with it.
<erichj> yeah, like all the gtk crap
<ardchoille> Yes
<erichj> give kate a shot
<erichj> or even kwrite
<ardchoille> kate is nice
* jussi01 likes kate
<Jucato> well, Kate isn't a "tabbed" editor per se... but...
<erichj> you could always use bluefish
<ardchoille> Well, true, but it may as well be.
<Jucato> quite amusing is the fact that kate actually has tabs. they're just hidden and superceded by the Document list panel
<sparr> I have a Gigabyte GA-M61PM-S2 motherboard with onboard audio.  Manual says Realtek ALC883 chip.  LSPCI says "nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio".  lsmod says I am using snd_hda_intel.  Audio in about half of my games has static.  Help?
<louis_> hey guys
<erichj> sparr: use alsa and see if it fixes it.
<ardchoille> sparr: What is your question?
<louis_> how do i open xorg.conf from the command line?
<Seek_Therapy> erichj: its working...look at Meeee ! I can fly
<crdlb> louis_, kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<louis_> thanks
<ardchoille> louis_: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: awesome
<sparr> ardchoille: what could cause it?  how can i fix it?  what troubleshooting steps should i try?
<ardchoille> sparr: For sound? I don't know, I don't use sound.. not even sure if mine works.
<ardchoille> Us deaf folks don't bother with that stuff ;)
<sparr> erichj: it seems to
<erichj> sparr: system settings -> sound system -> hardware tab -> select device -> advanced linux sound system or try open sound system
<erichj> i have the same sound controller
<erichj> mine works fine with alsa
<louis_> crdlb, i can't find the extensions part of my xorg.conf file ...
<crdlb> louis_, there isn't one by default
<crdlb> just add it to the end
<louis_> oh i have to add those lines?
<crdlb> yeah
<louis_> oaky without the # right?
<crdlb> correct
<erichj> sparr: you can also override the sampling and quality settings
<crdlb> if you put a # in front, they would be ignored
<sparr> erichj: lets assume it works fine with alsa.  how can i fix the problem with oss?
<erichj> push it up to full duplex
<erichj> sparr: look for a newer driver
<sparr> 2.6.20-16 is out
<sparr> im using 2.6.20-15
<sparr> maybe there was a patch to the driver
<erichj> perhaps
<sparr> solutions that dont require a reboot are preferable right now
<GSF1200S> anyone here know anything about PCLOS? Ive been trying to find out for days if one can use aptitude instead of apt-get, and the irc channel simply wont answer the question...
<erichj> you shouldn't have to update the kernel, i am using 16, is there a reason you don't want to use alsa?
<ardchoille> GSF1200S: aptitude and apt-get are front ends for APT (Advanced PAckage Tool), I'm pretty sure you can use aptitude if apt-get works
<Seek_Therapy> ok...I have gotten this far and i don't want to mess it all up. I just finished the " install lighttpd package run the following command"
<GSF1200S> ardchoille- thank you.. I thought the same thing, I just didnt know if I was missing something
<Seek_Therapy> now what
<sparr> erichj: lots of games dont support alsa
<Seek_Therapy> do i install mysql next ?
<erichj> sparr: well as far as oss goes, i won't be much help. i use alsa and i am able to play black and white 2 with it
<GSF1200S> sparr.. is that why games on linux always have a scratchy static sound when I play them?
<erichj> and battle for middle earth
<ardchoille> GSF1200S: PCLOS? You mean PC Linux OS? I think that's rpm based. Does it use apt4rpm ?
<Seek_Therapy> or should i configure
<sparr> GSF1200S: all games?  for me its just some.  lots of games use OSS, and lots use ALSA.
<GSF1200S> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> ok
<GSF1200S> that make aptitude any different?
<erichj> Seek_Therapy: configure
<erichj> you can install mysql later if you want
<sparr> erichj: ok.  Lincity-ng is my OSS example, easy for people to get and it runs in a window.  its what ive been testing with
<ardchoille> GSF1200S: No, if apt-get works, aptitude should work too
<GSF1200S> I know PCLOS doesnt come with aptitude, so it must be in PCLOS repos
<GSF1200S> well.. nighttime for me guys.. later
<Seek_Therapy> it tells me
<Seek_Therapy> Run /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload to enable changes
<erichj> so open a terminal and type /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload
<Seek_Therapy> oh
<Seek_Therapy> but i already typed in the next command and got an error
<Seek_Therapy> fastcgi-backend /usr/bin/php-cgi failed to start:
<erichj> so open a terminal and type /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload and then whatever it tells you to type next
<Seek_Therapy> k
<Seek_Therapy>  * Stopping web server lighttpd                                                 rm: cannot remove `/var/run/lighttpd.pid': Permission denied
<erichj> sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload
<Seek_Therapy> Its all messed up
<erichj> sudo /etc/init.d/lighttpd force-reload
<Seek_Therapy> Ohhh
<Seek_Therapy> opps
<Seek_Therapy>  the fastcgi-backend /usr/bin/php-cgi failed to start:
<ardchoille> !lighttpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13-9ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 283 kB, installed size 832 kB
<ardchoille> Seek_Therapy: Have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lighttpd+PHP?highlight=%28lighttpd%29
<ardchoille> Has some info
<erichj> ardchoille: see if you can find one on lighttpd and ruby
<kadaz> back
<erichj> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ardchoille> erichj: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22lighttpd%22%2Bruby&btnG=Google+Search
<Ahmuck> what is the "web user" in kubuntu.  it's not apache it appears
<erichj> how do you purge a package with apt-get?
<crdlb> erichj, sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<erichj> awesome
<kadaz> is kubuntu known as feisty  in repositories listings
<crdlb> kadaz, yes the latest version of kubuntu is feisty (7.04)
<kadaz>  deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<kadaz> so I replace edge with feisty ?
<crdlb> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crdlb> I would check the website and get the deb lines from there
<kadaz> thats what it said
<crdlb> well no they've changed to medibuntu.org
<ardchoille> kadaz: Are you upgrading?
<kadaz> Iam putting in dvd codecs
<ardchoille> kadaz: Are you on Feisty right now?
<kadaz> yup
<ardchoille> kadaz: Please don't use Edgy repos, it's not a good idea to mix repos like that.
<ardchoille> kadaz: Which package are you searching for?
<kadaz> If you are running Feisty or some other release, other than edgy, replace the word edgy in both lines above with the name of the release you are using.
<kadaz> libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<ardchoille> kadaz: That's very bad advice.
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss2 | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> kadaz: Info about feisty repos here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kadaz> ok
<kadaz> ardchoille it keeps saying I need to use the SPManager
<kadaz> do I uninstall adept and install SPM
<ardchoille> kadaz: Which command returns that message?
<kadaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<kadaz> dvd playback, it says I need to use synaptic PM
<ardchoille> kadaz: synaptic is just a gui front-end for APT, just like adept, and apt-get is a cli front-end, those are just gui's. you can use any package manager to install the needed packages.
<kadaz> To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal prompt:
<kadaz> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<kadaz> ok is the line the same??
<ardchoille> kadaz: Yes, that is a script that installs libdvdcss2, you can go that way and it'll install for you.
<ardchoille> Actually, that may be quicker for you.
<kadaz> I tried that
<nbcb> if i burn a data dvd in k3b, will i be able to use the dvd in windows?
<kadaz> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<erichj> as long as you don't disable joliet extensions
<ardchoille> kadaz: yes, you didn't give sudo a command. Try this:  cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples && sudo ./install-css.sh
<erichj> sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ardchoille> or that
<kadaz> -su: cd: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples: No such file or directory
<kadaz> ok
<kadaz> shpetim: Can't open /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ardchoille> kadaz: You need to install libdvdread3 first. sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<kadaz> 1. it said to install libdvdread3, which it says its ready installed.
<ardchoille> then you can run that script
<kadaz> libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<kadaz> libdvdread3 set to manual installed.
<ardchoille> kadaz: Did you use automatix ?
<kadaz> for what?
<ardchoille> For anything
<kadaz> not that I remember.
<ardchoille> Good, stay away from it :)
<ardchoille> kadaz: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<ardchoille> kadaz: step two of that page says sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ardchoille> Did you read step one?
<kadaz> yah
<kadaz>  libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<kadaz> libdvdread3 set to manual installed.
<ardchoille> ok, then sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<kadaz> it also says there is a butch of packages that are no longer required and Ishould use apt0-get automrmove
<kadaz> apt-get autoremove
<ardchoille> Save that for later.
<ardchoille> LEt's worry about getting your dvd's playing right now
<kadaz> shpetim: Can't open /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ardchoille> And, btw, I use xine and mplayer to play dvd's because they are both much much better than totem.
<erichj> kaffiene
<ardchoille> That too
<ardchoille> Better than totem
<erichj> yeah
<kadaz> I have ogle, mplayer and kaffiene
<ardchoille> Good choices
<erichj> i use vlc and kaffiene
<ardchoille> kadaz: ls /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples
<kadaz> I also  installed a camorama web viewer, would that have anything to do with it
<erichj> no
<ardchoille> no
<kadaz> Xrawtv?
<ardchoille> Never heard of it
<erichj> no, nothing is probably causing a conflict
<kadaz> ok
<ubuntu_> anybody know how to boot in recovery mode?
<ubuntu_> either with kubuntu or with knoppix... doesnt matter
<michael__> i cant get my windows smb shares to work correctly
<erichj> unless you used automatix, then we got problems
<michael__> can anyone help?
<ardchoille> I was suspicious he did use automatix
<erichj> !info samba | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<kadaz> I would remember using it.
<erichj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ardchoille> yeah
<kadaz> !automax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael__> i did that erichj
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<michael__> i added \\Comp-Mike\J\
<kadaz> ok
<michael__> it doesnt show up
<michael__> is there like an autodetect program?
<kadaz> I tried an automatic install for the webcam
<erichj> smb://Comp-Mike/
<michael__> that doesnt show anything
<erichj> did you make sure you got the workgroup right?
<michael__> i know its MSHOME
<michael__> where do i set that?
<erichj> make sure your windows computer is using the same workgroup
<michael__> it is MSHOME i know that
<michael__> konq, says time out out on it
<kadaz> Oh I used easycam2 which as an automatic finder.
<kadaz> !easycam2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Linspire is getting deals with M$ now?
<kadaz> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nbcb> if i burn a data dvd in k3b, will i be able to use the dvd in windows? <-- that means if generate joliet extensions i can use them in windows?
<kadaz> now what?
<ardchoille> Isn't Linspire where Ubuntu will get the CNR stuff?
<austrojedi> gooooooooooood morning #kubuntu
<michael__> okay so basically
<ardchoille> kadaz: Where are you, what have you done thus far?
<michael__> smb://192.168.100/ shows my shares
<michael__> but when i put that in the fstab and go to the place i told it to mount it doesnt work
<kadaz> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<kadaz> that did it
<ardchoille> kadaz: It's installed now?
<kadaz> yup dvd works
<ardchoille> Great :)
<kadaz> thank you for your help ardchoille and erichj
<kadaz> now the web camera :D
<erichj> np
<erichj> good luck
<ardchoille> kadaz: You're welcome :)
<michael__> any idea why erichj
<ardchoille> kadaz: I can't help with webcams, I don't know anything about them, sorry
<erichj> no idea, i use NAS devices because i hate samba
<michael__> ah
<ardchoille> lol
<erichj> i also refuse to run windows on any box i own, so that also helps with the not using samba part of my life
<ardchoille> I haven't touched Windows since 2001.. and it'll stay that way :)
<jovans> hi@all
<ardchoille> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kraut> moin
<michael__> how do i unmount the smb from /media/shares
<michael__> umount /media/shares
<michael__> ?
<jussi01> michael__: that should work, but i would think you may need a sudo on the frony
<jussi01> front
<michael__> thanks got it working
<dcosson> does anyone in here, by chance, have or know where i can get a deb for the Kirocker kicker applet?
<ardchoille> !kirocker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirocker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info kirocker
<ubotu> Package kirocker does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kadaz> I was serious guys, thank you. I'll work out the webcam at a later date.
<kadaz> does kopete have a build in spellcheck like gaim
<ardchoille> kadaz: You might search the wiki for webcam info
<kadaz> abc yes I see that it does.
<emonkey-p> yes spell check works in kopete
<Jucato> kadaz: yes. right-click on the text input area
<kadaz> awsome
<kadaz> /rejoin
<HymnToLife> spell check is the most annoying thing ever...
<HymnToLife> and it's sometimes tricky to disable :/
<Jucato> depends on who you ask...
<nullkuhl> guys is it bad to have kde applications running on gnome ?
<ardchoille> nullkuhl: Not at all
<nullkuhl> ok also some kde application dont work on gnome such as super karamaba any solution to this ?
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: of course, but you won't like the solution I'm about to recommend ;)
<nullkuhl> which is ?
<nullkuhl> dwidmann:  ?
<nullkuhl> install all kde libraris ?
<dwidmann> The obvious, easy way of fixing the problem.
<dwidmann> run kde :)
<ardchoille> Switch to kde?
<ardchoille> ;)
<nullkuhl> lol i haaaaateeeee KDE i prefer switchin to windows than switchin to kde lol.. though kde applications are da best
<dwidmann> odd, what is it about KDE that you dislike so much?
<Jucato> O.o
<nullkuhl> okay,, first : gui,, i prefer the simple gnome one alot that windows like gui in kde
<nullkuhl> second kde uses a way much more memory than gnome
<Jucato> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<nullkuhl> third sometimes kde goes real heavy while gnome never does that
<Jucato> third is related to second. see the link above
<nullkuhl> fourth :
<nullkuhl> in switching workspaces
<nullkuhl> in gnome each work space has its own taskbar
<nullkuhl> but in kde all applications in all workspaces exist in 1 taskbar
<nullkuhl> which is bad
<Jucato> duh. right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: you can change number 4 to suit
<nullkuhl> lol okay thats 1 out of 4 reasons
<nullkuhl> wat abt the memory stuff ?
<nullkuhl> and also the gui
<Jucato> see the link
<nullkuhl> ah i forgot something
<nullkuhl> fifth: gnome file manager is a way better than konqurer
<Jucato> the gui? what about it? what can't you customize in the gui to make it "more simple"
<Jucato> O.o
<nullkuhl> if u have a solution to this ill switch to kde right now
<dwidmann> As per memory usage, kubuntu doesn't as well as a stripped down, kde-core, according to some benchmark-like numbers I've seen. Could be wort checking if you have an underpowered machineh
<nullkuhl> i just don like konqurer
<Jucato> yeah, I like to have 5 windows per folder open than 5 tabs per window... (or maybe 5 splits)
<ardchoille> nullkuhl: This is a kde support channel, not a kde bashing channel. please take ti to another channel.
<nullkuhl> lol
<dwidmann> dolphin?
<nullkuhl> just 1 more question,, can i replace the konqurer in kde ?
<KevinAlaska> Hello everyone... I have a question about icons that seem to have gone missing in my menu (only some and seems like a only a few random icons) I can still execute them from CLI (at least the one application I tried).  Is this a known problem and is there an easy fix for it? :S
<nullkuhl> with anyother file managment
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: anyhow, I always hated nautilus, and I adore konqueror, so ... to each his own
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: try dolphin
<Jucato> a perfect way of asking for help/advice/idea is to say you hate something first then challenge to disprove you
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: which menu? which icons?
<nullkuhl> lol Jucato exactly :D
<Jucato> I was being sarcastic btw.
<KevinAlaska> kopete is the one I noticed.. heh.  but I think there are others I just don't know which.
<Jucato> and ardchoille is right
<nullkuhl> yea yea yea,. fine..
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: icons from which menu. K Menu?
<KevinAlaska> doh.. sarcasm in typing is hard to do... heh
<KevinAlaska> settings I think .. not sure if there are more
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: did you change icon themes maybe?
<KevinAlaska> and Howdy Jucato! :)
<dwidmann> <sarcasm>apparently Jucato forget to tag it</sarcasm>
<Jucato> dwidmann: I lost my autoreplace for [/sarcasm]  :)
<KevinAlaska> not in a while I think...
<Scullder> 'jour
<nullkuhl> guys wat language is used to make the kde - gnome applications,, ubuntu applications generally is it python or wat ?
<Jucato> hm... can't seem to think of a situation that would cause this (not that I completely understand what's wrong)
<KevinAlaska> is there an /auto_scratch_self or simular command? ;)
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: kde = c++, gnome = c
<Jucato> KDE uses Qt/C++. GNOME uses GTK+/C
<dwidmann> of course, there are exceptions to that
<Jucato> there are apps in Ubuntu that use Python
<KevinAlaska> Jucato! Pft!! Okay I will just have to think that you are NOT perfrect after all... I hope you can live with that image in your sleep tonight! :P
<nullkuhl> [10:43]  <Frogzoo> nullkuhl: gnome is python
<nullkuhl> :S python or c
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: sure. that's hours away :)
<Scullder> gnome is evil :o|
<KevinAlaska> :S
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: think there are some gnome apps written in mono
<Jucato> GNOME uses GTK+, which is a C GUI toolkit. there are GNOME apps that are written in other languages
<nullkuhl> but kde is all c++ i guess now
<Jucato> but they use GTK+ bindings
<nullkuhl> right ?
<Jucato> mostly. but, like GNOME, there are apps written in other languages
<dwidmann> nullkuhl: in the main kde svn repository, I think there is only one app that isn't c++
<Jucato> kde-guidance
<dwidmann> yup, that'd be the one
<Jucato> there are bindings for Python, Ruby, Mono (I think), Java, and C
<Voyage_> IF some day ubuntu stoped the support for repositories and apps. how can i use synaptic then ?
<Jucato> Voyage_: IF that day happens, Ubuntu will stop existing
<dwidmann> Voyage_: I don't see that happening anytime in the near future
<Jucato> you can't have a distro  without repositories, online or offline. unless of course it's LFS :)
<Voyage_> Jucato dwidmann well if it does happens and i persist using ubuntu. what about synaptic use the ?
<Voyage_> then*
<Jucato> 1) you will have to use other 3rd-party repos or 2) you will have to use a different distro
<Jucato> Synaptic is not bound to a single distro or repo
<dwidmann> The odds of Ubuntu disappearing are relatively low ... popularity-wise Ubuntu is like a people-oriented (as opposed to commercial oriented) Red Hat
<Jucato> (in fact, PCLinuxOS uses it)
<Jucato> the odds of Ubuntu not supporting their own official repositories are even lower, close to none
<Voyage_> Jucato so i cant asure that other party repos will work fine with ubuntu
<Jucato> depends. if those repos were made to work for Ubuntu
<dwidmann> If Ubuntu disappeared off the face of the earth, I guess that would mean time to go back to Debian eh?
<Voyage_> dwidmann ok
<Jucato> Voyage_: the point is, you don't  have to worry about Synaptic. you can use it with any repository
<Jucato> the problem would be if that repository works for the distro
<Voyage_> hmm
<Voyage_> what repos can work for ubuntu btw
<Jucato> also, Ubuntu can't exist without the repositories. so if ever Ubuntu stopped supporting those, then it means Ubuntu stops working. Synaptic would be the least of your worries then
* Jucato shrugs
<agn0stic> if I have a command installed in /usr/local/bin and "which command" outputs /usr/local/bin/command", but "command" makes bash spit: "/usr/bin/command no such f or d", anyone have any clue what's up? /usr/local/bin is in my path
<Jucato> Voyage_: besides the official Ubuntu repositories? you'll have to look for them yourself. They usually say if the packages/repos work for Ubuntu
<ardchoille> agn0stic: echo $PATH
<Voyage_> Jucato why doesnt all repos work for all distros? whats the differnce. they are all linux
<agn0stic> ardchoille:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games first thing i checked
<dwidmann> Voyage_: different package format, built with dependencies on different versions of core programs (like the c libraries)
<Voyage_> dwidmann no universal apps or libs?
<ardchoille> Voyage_: Consider this: package! contains app!, which looks for deps in /path/A. But, the same app packaged for a different distro may look for its deps in /path/B.. different packaging/deps/optimisations.
<Alarm> goodmorning,  i had a problem mounting my external usb hd . when i plug it in and turn it on , and try to enter in the partition i get: could not enter folder /media/win5 . i could only mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 . i did also add my user (alarm) to the plugdev group , and rebooted as well.
<Alarm> in the fstab there was nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<KevinAlaska> well I am off like a wild herd of turtles yet again.. cheers everyone
<Alarm> when i mounted it with pmount /dev/sda1 , worked pretty well,. i could enter the partition,. but once i turned it of (even if i removed it safely) , and then turn it on again, i get again the same message . it is an ntfs drive
<Alarm>  after reinstalling the OS . and just restoring my .kde directory, withought trying to do anything with my hd. i thought of trying to mount my external drive again. and for some strange reason i got again the same error "could not enter folder /media/win5" although i didnt enter that , neither did i create a win5 dir. which means that some information is kept in the .kde dir , but dont know where
<dwidmann> Voyage_: the problem isn't differnet libs, just different versions of them, which tend to be incompatible
<Voyage_> dwidmann ic.
<Voyage_> why dont they use universal and latest ones. like windows.
<dwidmann> Voyage_: different target audiences ... the latest "greatest" is more or less the opposite of the stable thing you'd expect for a server
<Jucato> because this isn't windows. plain and simple
<Voyage_> dwidmann ok. thanks. :)
<Alarm> ok i found the file that contains that info
<Alarm> /home/alarm/.kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc
<Alarm> now i did delete the mediamanagerrc file and when i turn on my drive and try to enter it, i get the error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Alarm> i suppose i have to add my user in the plugdev group ?
<Jucato> (it should be by default already)
<Alarm> Jucato,  that goes for me ?
<Jucato> yep
<Alarm> well u are right The user `alarm' is already a member of `plugdev'.
<Alarm> so that has not to do with the hal-strage... error
<Alarm> from what i see , kde didnt create the mediamanagerrc file again
<Alarm> thats how the mediamanagerrc file looked like: http://mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3498
<totoro> hi
<JUV> yo
<totoro> did somone can help me for a kde problem ?
<JUV> sorry, I can't;p
<Alarm> eheheh
<JUV> I have some problems, too
<Jucato> !someone | totoro
<ubotu> totoro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<totoro> lol
<totoro> Jucato: thanks ;)
<Alarm> could i also please ask for asking something for the problem i got to ask about  ?
<totoro> oki I'm look for the kde file how are all de X configuration, no the xorg.conf one
<totoro> I'm sur that kde have is hown
<Alarm> does anyone understand or my english is so bad ?
<totoro> but I don't know where
<Jucato> X is not really part of KDE. KDE sits on top of X. KDE doesn't have it's own xorg.conf. the one and only xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alarm> Jucato,  i suppose he means all the apperance settings configuration, fonts and stuff like that
<totoro> Jucato:  oky but why they have so difference betwenn the Xorg.conf and what display KDE ?
<Jucato> I couldn't really understand him...
<totoro> Alarm: thanks it was that ;)
<totoro> Jucato: sorry ...
<Jucato> what language by the way? maybe there's a kubuntu channel for it
<totoro> sorry for my english writing ...
<gastly> !ubotu kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Alarm> good :)
<MurDoGG> hello
<MurDoGG> everything all right
<MurDoGG> i've a problem with my nvidia driver
<MurDoGG> since the update to kernel version 2.6.20-16 i had problems with my wlan adapter, i solved this problem, the script /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.20-16-generic is restricted, so i have to fix this and my intel wlan adapter works well, but this happen when KDE starts
<MurDoGG> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but
<MurDoGG> this X module has the version 1.0-9639.  Please make sure that the kernel
<MurDoGG> if i made modprobe -r nvidia and start the kde with the kdm script everything works well
<MurDoGG> have someone a idea how fix this fu***** (sorry ;) problem
<[nk] > guten morgen :)
<MurDoGG> moin
<MurDoGG> everyone sleeping ^^
* Jucato snores
<MurDoGG> :)
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: how did you install nvidia driver?
<ardchoille> I'm betting it wasn't via the pm
<MurDoGG> manual
<Tm_T> it wasn't
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: exactly
<ardchoille> MurDoGG: That's why you're having this problem.
<MurDoGG> okay but how can i fix it and why the problem appears
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: well, because you did install manually, every upgrade in repositories write over your installation
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: so, kernel module got upgraded, but because you didn't install nvidia X drivers from package, it didn't
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: so, you have now version mismatch
* Tm_T recommends to use packages
<Alarm> ow can i fix the "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 " error when trying to mount me external ntfs hd drive under kde ?
<Alarm> i found that some settings are stored in the .kde/share/config/mediamanagerrc file , but cant figure out what should be changed there
<Alarm> when changing automount=true , to automount=false i get the error "could not enter /media/win5 (the direcotry that is listed in the same file)
<MurDoGG> and what i have to do now
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: humm, in that nvidia installer, there should be some uninstall foofoo
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: then install nvidia packages from repositories
<MurDoGG> is there no posibility to use the nvidia driver installing manually
<ardchoille> MurDoGG: You can use it until, as you've seen, you update your kernel, then it no longer works. This is the reason we have a package meneger.. to keep packages in sync.
<Tm_T> ardchoille: well said (:
<ardchoille> MurDoGG: Your best bet now is to uninstall the driver you manually install, then use the package manager to install it correctly, as Tm_T suggested.
<MurDoGG> okay i try how i deinstall the driver
<Tm_T> MurDoGG: any particular reason to have manually installed?
<ardchoille> you need to read the accompanying documentation to find out how to uninstall it
<waltercool> how can i block installation of packages with gnome dependences?
<Tm_T> waltercool: hum, why should you, just don't install them
<waltercool> Tm_T: But idk all packages dependences... and sometimes... when im installing a package... install it
<waltercool> i hate gnome
<Tm_T> waltercool: then just don't install those packages
<waltercool> But... why kubuntu comes with some gnome libs installed?
<Tm_T> waltercool: hum?
<ardchoille> waltercool: Which libs?
<waltercool> i cant remember... but i remove it... and this libs remove me kde xOO
<Tm_T> waltercool: that doesn't make much sense
<waltercool> yeah... i know... but test u in adept
<waltercool> xD
<MurDoGG> i look at www.nvidia.com for documentation but there is only a installing documentation
<Tm_T> trust me, kde won't go away taking gnome libs
<waltercool> is not dependent??
<waltercool> but... for example... i know about knetworkmanager depends of networkmanager
<Tm_T> waltercool: gnome libs are definately NOT dependency of KDE
<Jucato> waltercool: it would be better if you could use pastebin to show the errors you receive while trying to install something (use apt-get instead of adept)
<waltercool> and networkmanager depends of gnome libs
<ardchoille> no, they are two seperate desktops
<Tm_T> waltercool: knetworkmanager is not KDE
<waltercool> is gnome?
<Jucato> actually, knetworkmanager is *just* a KDE frontend to networkmanager
<ardchoille> waltercool: I uninstalled networkmanager and kde is still running fine
<Tm_T> Jucato: yup, a single piece of app (:
<waltercool> but... how u conect it to internet?
<Tm_T> heh
<Jucato> manually? some other network app?
<ardchoille> Don't know, been connected 24/7
<ardchoille> kubuntu does it for me.
<Jucato> btw? who said networkmanager depends on gnome libs?
<ardchoille> waltercool:
<waltercool> yes?
<Jucato> it isn't
<ardchoille> I was answering Jucato's question
<waltercool> xD... Jucato, are u sure of that?
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/network-manager
<waltercool> lol
<waltercool> Jucato: rarely... in sabayon... it depends of gnome libs...
* Jucato looks at the channel name for a bit...
<ardchoille> lol
<Tm_T> what is sabayon?
<Jucato> Italian for "can't install Gentoo"
<waltercool> xDDD
<Jucato> (same as Ubuntu is African for "can't install Debian")
<waltercool> Is a distro
<Tm_T> waltercool: now you're lying
<eagles0513875> !xDDD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xddd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> perhaps sabayon installs the GNOME frontend of networkmanager automatically as well
<Tm_T> waltercool: there's no other distros than Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> Tm_T: Sabayon Linux...
<eagles0513875> sabayon suxs balls
<waltercool> xDDD... is not bad... but is too slow
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> i tried it on this machine im on but the x is fucked up i couldnt get to the desktop
<eagles0513875> sry
<eagles0513875> freebsd looks like a nice distro
<Jucato> waltercool: the point is, we're in Kubuntu. and as far as I can see, knetworkmanager doesn't depend on any GNOME lib
<eagles0513875> honestly though
<eagles0513875> im in love with kubuntu
<waltercool> Jucato: Yeah... im learning now :)
* Jucato prepares for a wedding...
<waltercool> Jucato: I like distros 100% KDE :)
<eagles0513875> whose wedding jucato lol
<eagles0513875> i hate gnome lol
<Jucato> eagles0513875: yours and Kubuntu's
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> meaning i love it ovr any other distro
<waltercool> In adept... the kubuntu icon says KDE app?
<Jucato> jokes aren't meant to be rationalized, you know?
<Jucato> no
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> Kubuntu icon means = officially supported by Canonical/Ubuntu (a.k.a. main and restricted)
<eagles0513875> anyone know much bout BOINC and 64bit related issues
<waltercool> mmm... ic... and app-install-data is a kde or gnome app? because in description says some about GNOME App Installer, but uninstalling it, Adept uninstall me 6 kde apps :S
* Admiral_Chicago think Jucato and KDE are perfect for each other....
<eagles0513875> i agree admiral
<Jucato> waltercool: both Kubuntu and Ubuntu need it for, guess what, application installation data
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hush... too many rivals :)
<Admiral_Chicago> might be Debian related.
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, I'm off to bed anyways.
<Jucato> hahah!
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: June 14 2007, 04:28:16 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 6 hours 31 minutes
<waltercool> Mmm... ic, so i dont wanna touch... right?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: soon you'll be living my timezone
<Jucato> waltercool: right
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: exactly...i'll be over for dinner next friday btw.
<eagles0513875> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> lol
<waltercool> Jucato: :) U know a lot of kubuntu... i see
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm off for real not
<Jucato> for real not... talk about oxymorons :)
<Jucato> waltercool: no. not enough... not yet.... :/
<Shadowrunner> so guy i uninstall the nvidia driver and install the glx driver from the packages now i have this problem
<waltercool> Jucato: Lol... but sufficient for help a lot of people xD
<Shadowrunner> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Shadowrunner> sorry no that is the wrong one ^^
<_4strO> yop
<magi_> hi, everyone. Does anyone know how to play APE file in the KDE environment? Thanks!
<eagles0513875> convert them to flac magi
<eagles0513875> !dapp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanelson> hello... kubntu has set my keyboard incorrectly; if I run loadkeys uk, though, i get an error:
<sanelson> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<sanelson> i'm not using ay of the kde stuff, so I can't browse to a gui-fix-your-keyboard-setting thing
<sanelson> unless someone knows what the program is called, and i can run it from a shell
<kadaz> does anyone play torcs?
<kadaz> how come I can only see partial car, inside view
<kadaz> sanelson
<kadaz> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sanelson> thanks
<kadaz> no thank you for asking me a question, so I can offer my help.
<kadaz> wait, I meant yes, thank you
<ardchoille> sanelson: Do you have kcontrol installed?
<sanelson> sed -e '/kbLayout/s/us/gb/' < /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sanelson> did the trick
<sanelson> although now my right alt key is different, so my xmodmaprc needs to be changed
<kadaz> you worked the advice, great !@
<alexander_> greetings...
<alexander_> anybody here?
<alexander_> does anyone know whether mac is based on unix or not???
<pag> alexander_, afaik it's based on BSD (which I think is based on unix)
<Jucato> alexander_: the kernel is based on *BSD (don't know which). this might not be the best place to ask about this
<alexander_> ^^... do you know a chatroom or something where i could ask people about these things?
* Jucato doesn't know for sure... 
<jussi01> alexander_: its bsd based IIRC
<ardchoille> In 1999, Apple introduced a new operating system, Mac OS X Server 1.0 (codenamed Rhapsody), with a new GUI and powerful Unix underpinnings. Its NeXT-like GUI left many Mac users disappointed, and wondering what the next generation of the Mac OS GUI would look like. Mac OS X was based on OPENSTEP, the operating system developed by Steve Jobs post-Apple company, NeXT.
<ardchoille> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh
<alexander_> ok... thank you...
<jussi01> alexander_:  /join ##mac maybe
<ardchoille> From 2001, the classic Mac OS was phased out in favor of the new BSD Unix-based Mac OS X.
<magi_> well, I've tried a lot, but how to convert ape to flac?
<alexander_> so we can say the "mother-OS" for Linux distros and Macintosh --> is unix
<pawitp> Linux does not contain unix codes though
<AgarFu> hi
<AgarFu> Riddell are you there?
<ardchoille> !soundkonverter | magi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AgarFu> I'm from La Laguna
<ardchoille> !info soundkonverter
<Riddell> AgarFu: mm hmm
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<AgarFu> I'm not able to open a private chat
<ardchoille> magi_: Try soundkonverter
<AgarFu> there is no problem with your wishes
<AgarFu> I'll cover the expenses of your travel
<magi_> thanks a lot
<magi_> i will have a try
<AgarFu> and accomodation here while the confference
<AgarFu> ridell maybe jabber?
<alexander_> you know... i ask these questions because i want to hold a presentation about operating systems in general so i could need some help ^^...
<AgarFu> my jabberID is agarfu@jabber.org
<pawitp> alexander_: read unix, linux, macintosh, windows history on wikipedia
<ardchoille> alexander_: Yeah, lots of good ifo there.
<alexander_> ok.. so there are no other operating systems for computers...
<magi_> ardchoille: i think it does not work.
<pawitp> alexander_: DOS, and other if you go beyond x86
<ardchoille> magi_: I have soundkonverter installed and I am seeing that it can convert ape to flac
<alexander_> uhuh...
<alexander_> k
<Jucato> AgarFu: just register your nick and you can send private messages in freenode
<magi_> ardchoille: oh, but I used "add files" and still cannot find ape can be opened.
<AgarFu> let's try ...
<ardchoille> magi_: You have to install an encoder/decoder for each file type you want to convert.
<magi_> ardchoille: how can I do that? by aptitude?
<ardchoille> magi_: Open the preferences dialog and look in the plugins section
<magi_> ardchoille: yes i've seen that, the "mac" program is missing, but how can I install that?
<magi_> ardchoille: i did not found it in aptitude.
<eagles0513875> j/w what do i do if there is a package in a repository which id out of date
<ardchoille> magi_: Hmm.. I don't know, you'll have to search the repos for ape or mac plugins. It shows the mp3(lame) plugin and I know that plugin can be installed from the repos.
<ardchoille> magi_: Click on a plugin in the preferences and click the "About" button, it tells you where to get the plugin: http://www.monkeysaudio.com .
<jussi01> eagles0513875: file a bug on Launchpad
<magi_> ardchoille: i'm sorry, but what is the repos?
<jussi01> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> !repos
<jussi01> :P
<ardchoille> :)
<magi_> well, well, let me see......
<eagles0513875> its the boinc client that is out of date
<eagles0513875> manager i mean
<jussi01> eagles0513875: just check that there isnt a bug already, then file a new one!
<jussi01> eagles0513875: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<eagles0513875> ok
<magi_> ardchoille: well, I think I know that and I always put that correct, without realizing what it is ^_^
<magi_> ardchoille: I tried to get plugins in "settings" dialog, but I cannot refresh the list...
<ardchoille> magi_: Click on a plugin in the preferences and click the "About" button, it tells you where to get the plugin: http://www.monkeysaudio.com .
<eagles0513875> im having a really tough time installing the latest version of boinc can anyone help me
<magi_> ardchoille: yes, I went to that site, but found windows version of the program only...
<ardchoille> magi_: You're right. I wonder why a Linux dev sends you to a site that only has Windows .exe's
<magi_> ardchoille: well, well, I don't know.
<icecruncher> hi, how can I play an m4h file?
<icecruncher> sorry, i mean the .m4a
<ardchoille> icecruncher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> compiling an app requieres X includes.
<animimotus> hi
<DexterF> in which package would I find those?
<animimotus> instead of reboot, could I free my mem ?
<animimotus> the cache seems full, firefox is so glutton
<DexterF> animimotus: what's the story?
<BluesKaj> what app are you compiling DexterF ?
<DexterF> BluesKaj: mplayerthumbs, konq tooltip video previewer
<animimotus> DexterF: my pc reactes slowly
<animimotus> the mem and cache seems full...
<DexterF> animimotus: that's how linux works in case you didn't know: all the RAM not used by any programs is used for caching - a megabyte unused is a megabyte wasted
<DexterF> so most likely your machine actually is just slow
<DexterF> how much RAM do you have?
<animimotus> DexterF: 1 Go...
<BluesKaj> DexterF, I suppose you already have build-essential for compiling and perhaps you may need some of these: libdvdcss2,xine-extracodecs and ffmpeg
<DexterF> hm. more than sufficient for standard tasks. ever been this slow or since recently?
<DexterF> BluesKaj: yup.
<BluesKaj> animimotus, is it just slow using a browser , or just slow in general ?
<animimotus> BluesKaj: till I have open a lot tabs in FF :)
<animimotus> I have closed a lot of them
<animimotus> but the system is not quick as usually
<BluesKaj> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BluesKaj> animimotus, maybe disabling IPv6 and reverting to IPv4 will speed up browsing
<oswaldo> someone know If avantfax is a hylafax client?
<BluesKaj> oswaldo, check this out: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=535536&page=2
<animimotus> killall firefox-bin
<BluesKaj> that's just a temporary solution
<BluesKaj> might screw up the browser
<thernymous> i have this problem.. where the kde sound system stops responding after a while.. ie, artsd is still running, but sounds from programs using the sound system won't output.. no error messages are displayed.. nothing seemingly triggers it (using 7.04) (on a side note.. i did set the automatic interrupt of the sound system (in system settings) to 0 seconds.. might that be related?)
<drkns> hello fellas
<drkns> i have 2 problems
<drkns> one is that amarok stopped working no error messages nothing
<drkns> and i cannot play original dvds
<drkns> kafein says i have not enough rights
<BluesKaj> drkns, install libdvdcss2, ffmpeg and xine-extracodecs
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wsjunior> whats the diff among ksynaptics and qsynaptics?
<wsjunior> i have i problem here. the scroll function of the touchpad works only for some time. after some time it doesnt work and i need to restart X to have it working again
<eagles0513875> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<wsjunior> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<main2> with the latest two kerrnels available for feisty (dunno about any earlier..) im receiving > [   17.881222]  ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 
<main2> [   17.881361]  ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 
<main2> i have this with latest kernel from kernel.org as well
<main2> where should i complain :P, launchpad?
<main2> kernel mailinglists?
<makuseru> what terminal based program can i use to extract .zip's?
<makuseru> !.zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<pag> makuseru, have you tried unzip file.zip  ?
<makuseru> i cant get unzip to accept wildcards
<BluesKaj> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<_RadioHead> hi
<_RadioHead> i can`t configure nothing fomr kubuntu user,when i give a passwd i got error message password incorrect
<_RadioHead> where can i change this so i can use kdesu su ?
<_RadioHead> for su already did
<DexterF> awesome. so I hear about this app ( http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41180 ) can't find it in official repositories, hammer away an hour learning how to solve build dependencies and such and then after compiling scroll down the page and see there's a feisty deb :P
<oswaldo> someone know If for put avantfax on, there is that take file hylafax?
<BluesKaj> oswaldo, check this out: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=535536&page=2
<BluesKaj> DexterF, it has happened to all of us ...but practice is always good too :)
<DexterF> indeed. building debs sure is more work than building a slackware tgz, but it pays off imo
<soulrider_> _RadioHead: dont use the root account
<kubuntu> hendaus : hi
<Boje> moin!
<sivaji> hendaus : hi
<BluesKaj> sivaji, he's not really here
<sivaji> BluesKaj ok
<BluesKaj> there are hundreds of ppl joining the room , but never utter a word ... interesting
<BluesKaj> mostly lurkers
<jussi01> BluesKaj: people probably have this room on auto login
<jussi01> like i do...
<BluesKaj> no doubt jussi01 , but why bother ?
<BluesKaj> and me
<jussi01> BluesKaj: its nice to be able to drop in when you have a sec and help some one, or just have it ready if you need it...
<BluesKaj> and ppl adding underscores to their nicks...what's that about ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Konversation is automatically configured to setup 3 nicks per user. user, user_, user__
<Jucato> when you get disconnected and your ghost remains, it automatically uses the available alternate nicks
<BluesKaj> heh, mine won't let me back in
<BluesKaj> it tells me I'm already there
<Jucato> what IRC client?
<Jucato> maybe you don't have alternate nicks setup?
<BluesKaj> konversation
<Jucato> that must be it, then...
<_RadioHead> yo DexterF
<_RadioHead> :)
<DexterF> _RadioHead: hey :D what are _you_ doing here?
<_RadioHead> soulrider_: i need to configure some stuff oon kde dude but i cant
<_RadioHead> DexterF: :)mi install kubuntu for a friend :)
<_RadioHead> and want to configure xgl and some other things :)
<DexterF> beryl?
<_RadioHead> DexterF: well usualy as i do in slackware i do from kcontrol :) but dont know how can i do on kubuntu
<DexterF> question rather was what do you wanna do with xgl?
<_RadioHead> DexterF: me nothing :) only my friend ask me to configure he like xgl and movement on xgl :)
<DexterF> "movement"...? doesnt make sense
<BluesKaj> Jucato, searched thru konverstion config and i don't see any "alternate nick" options
<_RadioHead> ah DexterF u know effectr when u move konsole,konqueror over the desktop...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Press F8
<Jucato> or Settings -> Identities
<DexterF> _RadioHead: beryl. like i said. install that and beryl-manager, enable composite in xorg.conf and add them options. google.
<ubuntu> Que contrasea trae por defecto el usuario root de kubuntu?
<DexterF> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_RadioHead> DexterF: i will but only other thing is when i wanna do something like root i can`t with kdesu wrong passwd ...
<ubuntu> tanks!
<BluesKaj> ok added alternate nicks with underscores
<_RadioHead> DexterF: i think i must change something on pam.d/*
<Jucato> BluesKaj: lol! they don't need to have underscores :)
<BluesKaj> then they'd all be the same
<sivaji2009> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> _RadioHead: I'd get you better if used some ,,,,,,,, now and then
<BluesKaj> I'm using the same nick, Jucato ...i never change
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what I mean that you can have different nicks like BluesKaj, not-blueskaj :)
<DexterF> _RadioHead: ah, now. you can set a root passwd with sudo passwd iirc. but root can run X apps, just fire i tup from a konsole
<DexterF> or sudo su - , then passwd..?
<BluesKaj> no, it's BluesKaj_ and _BluesKaj
<DexterF> _RadioHead: gtg, hf and use the help docs on the net, they're quite good
<_RadioHead> DexterF: i change root passwd BUT when i wat to run something as a root on kde loged in as normal user i cant , always i got wrong passwd , it is due to PAM
<_RadioHead> DexterF: see ya dude :)
<_RadioHead> how can i tell apt-get to download package from internet
<_RadioHead> ?
<jussi01> _RadioHead: where else would it download it from?
<_RadioHead> jussi01: i run apt-get install beryl and nothing it say i cant find pkg
<jussi01> _RadioHead: I assume you have internet connection (your here)... are your sources correct? do you have universe and multiverse switched on?
<_RadioHead> jussi01: when i install kubuntu i did without internet ... now i setup network and yes i have internet but can`t find beryl do i need to add sources? or
<_RadioHead> ?
<_RadioHead> and what do i need to configure to use kdesu ?
<jussi01> _RadioHead: go to adept, select manage repositories from the menu and make sure that they are all ticked...
<_RadioHead> jussi01: moment sshing on kubuntu
<weswh-> I am trying to get Azureus running. I followed these steps first, to configure Java: http://www.tracyphillips.com/2007/05/03/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn/
<weswh-> but when i load Azureus, it automatically closes after it loads. How can I check any debug output in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> weswh-, I hate to tell you this but ktorrent is much more stable and has just as many options and takes up a lot less resources than the java-based azureus , so whynot just switch ?
<[nk] _> weswh-: I had the same problem with a fresh install of feisty
<lili> nc
<[nk] _> weswh-: after fetching sun's java and all that, I just fetched the latest azureus 2.5 from http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<weswh-> BluesKaj: I love Ktorrent. Unfortunately 2 of the torrent sites I use claim that it reports bad data to the tracker.
<weswh-> [nk] _: cool, thanks
<[nk] _> just extracted azureus to ~/azureus/ and run it from there
<weswh-> you are using java 6?
<BluesKaj> which sites weswh-?
<ivan__> hola buenas tardes
<ivan__> speak spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es | ivan__
<ubotu> ivan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ivan__> fabian__:
<ivan__> fabian__:  hablas espaol
<BluesKaj> ivan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda
<ivan__> need configure my root in my kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> weswh-: the king of music trackers allows it, you should tell the admins of the trackers that disallow it to remove their heads from their collective rear ends.
<weswh-> [nk] : I downloaded and extracted 2.5 - how do I run it? I tried clicking on the .jar, not it.
<[nk] > oh
<weswh-> ah, I see the shell script now
<[nk] >  /home/username/azureus/azureus
<weswh-> heh. well it loaded at least. then had to kill the process.
<[nk] > you can just edit the Azureus shortcut
<[nk] > did it freeze or something?
<weswh-> yeah. the window came up that said "loading details", never made it to the other side
<[nk] > neat!
<[nk] > I had the package manager remove the version of azureus that comes with feisty
<alexander_> I regret to inform that None of our All in one printers does not support K-/u Buntu operating system. (email reply on a support mail)
<weswh-> can you remind me of the package syntax for remove?
<alexander_> sent by lexmark
<cr1ss> can someone help me install avant window navigator in my ubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> alexander_: that about sums it up
<[nk] > weswh-: apt-get remove azureus
<Daisuke_Ido> lexmark = junk
<Daisuke_Ido> and their printers are dirt cheap.  HP's a little more expensive, but supported
<alexander_> hmm...
<alexander_> i know
<Daisuke_Ido> and if that's the actual text from a lexmark employee, i don't want to buy their product anyway.  if they don't even do QA on support replies, whay makes me think they do QA on their products?
<alexander_> I regret to inform that None of our All in one printers does not support K-/u Buntu operating system.
<alexander_> If you have any more questions or concerns, please contact me at your convenience and I will be happy to assist you. (If I am not available, another representative will reply to you as soon as possible.) To respond, please select "Reply" in your e-mail software, and be sure that the past e-mail is included in this reply.
<alexander_> [AOL Users: In order to include the previous e-mail, you must highlight it with your mouse when you are replying.] 
<alexander_> If you need to reply, please be sure to include in your message all information from prior e-mail messages & replies. If your e-mail client automatically deletes prior e-mail thread information, it will cause a delay while we look up your support history. If this is the case you may want to save the old e-mails as attachments and attach them to the current e-mail.
<alexander_> that is the rest of the mail
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alexander_> oh sry
<weswh-> [nk] : hey I got it working. thanks a bunch
<[nk] > weswh-: no prob!
<wsjunior> i just noticed that konqueror doesnt open some things that i dont know how to name so here is the screenshots of the same part of a webpage with firefox and konqueror:
<wsjunior> firefox: http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/17968/2005611778074126193_rs.jpg
<wsjunior> konqueror: http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/17434/2005637919203213032_rs.jpg
<wsjunior> what's going on?
<Daisuke_Ido> konqueror doesn't support something that firefox does
<Daisuke_Ido> use FF for now
<wsjunior> it seems its called bbcode
<wsjunior> is it supported by konqueror?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not the bbcode that's not supported, it's the editor
<Jucato> it's the WYSIWYG editor. Konqueror rarely supports those well
<wsjunior> by editor u mean this format, align and other buttons, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> all of that, yes
<Jucato> by editor he means the whole thing
<Jucato> WYSIWYG = What You See Is What You Get
<wsjunior> so there's no way to make it work with konqueror, right?
<wsjunior> damn :'(
<wsjunior> first it doesnt support google services and now this..
<Jucato> you can try changing the browser identification for that that particular site
<wsjunior> i tried change it to firefox and ie
<wsjunior> but didnt work :(
<Jucato> hm.. konqueror supports gmail, a bit of google talk, docs (I think), calendar
<wsjunior> i meant its not fully compatible
<Daisuke_Ido> wsjunior: konqueror is lacking on a few things, it just doesn't have the support for part of it, though i don't know the underlying workings so i couldn't tell you which part :D
<wsjunior> is there any qt port of firefox?
<Jucato> kjs, for your ajax problems
<Jucato> no
<wsjunior> i heard zack rusin had some related project..
<wsjunior> is that true?
<Jucato> there is none
<Jucato> that's completely different
<Jucato> and slightly more technical and controversial
<wsjunior> what is his project about?
<Jucato> webkit port to qt. and it really hasn't much to do with KDE (yet)
<wsjunior> hum
<Jucato> that's a project of Trolltech
<dps> Hello
<dps> Anyone as a problem with xorg not loading at start?
<dps> I isntalled nvidia drivers
<dps> Each time i start, i have to rmmod nvidia, and restart kdm
<dps> it will load the nvidia module again
<dps> i don't understant...
<Dr_willis> it works the 2nd time?
<wsjunior> this looks nice: http://konquefox.free.fr/
<dps> yes
<sparrw> dps: ive seen that before, dont remember the solution
<BluesKaj> Konqueror as a browser needs flashplayer-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree and the required java plugin players
<Dr_willis> thats.. odd.
<Minataku> lo, Dr_willis
<Minataku> Your wife doing okay?
<Dr_willis> yep shes up and doing a few things  then going back to bed..
<Dr_willis> then yelling at me to do things..
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm.... so does Firefox...
<dps> I had ubuntu installed... worked ok... on kubuntu, i did the exact same thing and doesn't work
<Minataku> Good to hear... the "she's okay" part, that is
<Minataku> The "yelling at you" part, not so good
<Minataku> XD
<sparrw> wsjunior: neat, but not nice.  putting unrelated features in the same extension is a horrible practice.  what if ive already got another extension that provides a 'go up' button?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu and ubuntu both use the same core. So it shouldent matter there.
<BluesKaj> yeah  Jucato , but some ppl still prefer konq ...dunno why
<Dr_willis> dps,  you mean to say you Uninstalled Ubuntu and installed Kubuntu over it?
<rjune> becauase it's a nice browser.
<dps> Dr_willis: I know man,  i usually don't need help on this thingies... that's why i'm here
<Jucato> BluesKaj: your "argument" makes no sense...
<dps> I formated the disk
<Minataku> Firefox has legitimate Flash and Java plugins
<wsjunior> sparrw: true
<Dr_willis> dps,  you do realize that there was no need to do that. You can have Kubuntu and Ubujntu both on the same install. :)
<BluesKaj> not an argument Jucato, just what I've noticed ...I prefer FF as well
<dps> Dr_willis: yes, i realize, but it was faster to reinstall
<dps> Dr_willis: i had the cd here
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I use Konq
<wsjunior> sparrw: i liked mainly the file picker tricky
<Minataku> At some time in the past, someone added to the Fx ebuild the option to grab and install Java with it
<nahemoth> you guys have any idea about where I can find the "file association"
<Dr_willis> I would have to say check the ubuntu/kubuntu forums - it maybe some odd bug with your video/motherboard.
<sparrw> wsjunior: aye, ill be doing that
<Jucato> <BluesKaj> Konqueror as a browser needs flashplayer-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree and the required java plugin players + <BluesKaj> yeah  Jucato , but some ppl still prefer konq ...dunno why <--- doesn't make sense
<Jucato> nahemoth: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<mandal> fgh
<DemonSamurai> anyone can tell me how to mount my 2nd ntfs drive please?
* BluesKaj shrugs ,anyway i dunno why ...I just prefer FF 
<Minataku> About the only real "benefit" provided by Konq is that it's preloaded with KDE to launch faster (because it's already in memory)
<Jucato> !ntfs | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Minataku> I, however, consider this "benefit" a horrible misfeature
<Minataku> Since it's just taking up RAM that could be better used elsewhere when Konq isn't running
<nahemoth> Jucato:  thank you very much
<dazjorz> ] dmix
<Jucato> benefits of Konqi? close integration to KDE, KParts, kioslaves
<dazjorz> dmix
<dazjorz> :/
<dazjorz> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dazjorz> ah, there
<Jucato> Oo
<Minataku> Jucato: Konq is to KDE as IE is to Windows
<dps> Isn't the kdeteam dropping arts?
<dps> in kde 4?
<Minataku> That alone should make you seriously rethink Konq
<Jucato> lol
<Minataku> It's KDE's explorer.exe XD
<Jucato> you are soooooooo out of it... but I don't want to argue with you
<dps> Konqueror is very nice
<dps> and opens faster...
<Minataku> Oh, close integration with KDE, dual-use as browser and file manager... yeah, that's not IE
* Minataku rolls eyes
<Jucato> hope you can roll it back down
<Minataku> If you don't see the parallel, you're either blind or in denial
<Dr_willis> the parallel makes it bad? I dont follow that logic.
<dps> What's wront with  "close integration with KDE, dual-use as browser and file manager" ?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: What it parallels TO makes it bad
<Jucato> Minataku: if you don't know the difference. then you're ignorant
<Jucato> nuff said. good bye
<BluesKaj> all i said was s"ome ppl prefer konq and i dunno why "...is there an argument in that statement ...cuz i truly don't know why
<Dr_willis> i still dont see the logic. :)
<Minataku> I do know the difference, I just know that it sounds far too much like something I'd prefer to stay away from
<Dr_willis> then again im tired.. :) so...
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<dps> Minataku:  You seem my grandmother talking about computers
* Dr_willis goes back to porting the Kernel over to REXX
<Minataku> Dr_willis: O.o
<Minataku> Is that what your wife asked you to do? ;3
<Dr_willis> She had me give her birds clean water.
<Dr_willis> The silly cockateils.
<dangbert> I need some help with a couple of problems.  The Alternate CD and my wireless network,  .  Lets take the wireless first.
<BluesKaj> whoa now there's an insult
<Dr_willis> Jumped right in the bowl.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> My aunt trained her cockatiel to crap in an empty bowl
<Minataku> The downside?
<Minataku> He craps in all of them
<admin__> admin_: Hello, Can you please change your nick, I always am normally admin_ on freenode.
<Minataku> Including the ones with food and water
<Minataku> It's rare, but he'll do it whenever so inclined
<BluesKaj> everyone wants to be the boss :)...geez get a life
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Better yet, "get a real nick"
<Minataku> Am I right?
<BluesKaj> hehe, yup
<SlimeyPete> or just "register your nick and use the ghost command"
<jussi01> yeah
<Minataku> Anyway, fact of the matter is, I don't like Konq because it has qualities that I consider undesireable
<BluesKaj> admin ...titles that mean nothing are still importanr to some ppl
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Not to mention it's either "adm" or "sysadm" in Unix
<Minataku> ;3
<Minataku> Depending on the flavor you so choose
<Minataku> XD
<BluesKaj> Jucato seems kinda argumentative today
<dangbert> I know you guys are having a great time, but could I break in long enough to ask a question?
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zipper> dangbert, try
<Minataku> dangbert: Do we look like we're here to help!? Oh, wait... we are.
<jussi01> dangbert: go ahead!
<Minataku> Yeah, go ahead
<jussi01> :P Minataku
<Minataku> :3
<llp78> When I shutdown - the PC hangs on the kubuntu screen and will not shutdown - how can i fond out whats causing this ?
<dangbert> I have a wireless problem.  I can make it to the router  but not through
<Minataku> llp78: /var/log/messages.old
<Minataku> I believe
<Minataku> Should be at the end
<llp78> Minataku: ty ill have a look
<Minataku> I'm guessing it's gonna be a case of ACPI not working
<Minataku> It probably sends a poweroff command which never does anything
<dazjorz> Hmm
<Minataku> Either that or for some reason it's merely set to halt instead of poweroff, possibly due to lack of [working]  ACPI
<dazjorz> UT2004 keeps saying /dev/dsp is in use
<dazjorz> but lsof /dev/dsp gives no output
<llp78> Minataku: dont have messages.old
<dangbert> That is other problem - acpi
<Minataku> llp78: Nuts
<dazjorz> am I using the wrong command to check? :/
<Minataku> dazjorz: Try fuser
<WillLuongo> Hello all! Is it possible to reinstall KUbuntu without losing my settings, programs, etc?
<llp78> Minataku: i have messages.0
<zipper> after recovering Grub (after installing windows) i'm getting this error when starting up: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37207
<Minataku> llp78: That's probably it
<Minataku> llp78: BTW
<zipper> also gets it when running 'fsck'
<Minataku> Does your computer force an fsck when it reboots?
<Minataku> Rather, when you boot it back up after the theoretically failed shutdown?
<llp78> Minataku doesnt force anything or reboot
<zipper> it think it tries, but fails horribly. Also says something about "apt-get not installed. Run apt-get install apt to get it"
<Minataku> It may be shutting down properly then just halting
<BluesKaj> same here llp78, so Ive been doing the 3finger linux salute ,ctrl+alt+backspace, then choosing shutdown from the login menu
<Minataku> llp78: Check the end of that messages.0
<dazjorz> Minataku: Thanks, "fuser /dev/dsp" gives no output - that means it's not in use, right?
<Minataku> dazjorz: Should mean that, yeah
<navets> anyone here know how to get warcraft 3 working on wine?
<Minataku> dazjorz: UNLESS
<Minataku> It's being used by the kernel or something
<Minataku> I just tried fuser /dev/sda and got nothing
<sivaji2009> i wrote a shell program which create a copy of its own in a infinite loop will this prog affect  my ram ?
<dazjorz> Minataku: That's odd, why would the *kernel* user /dev/dsp?
<llp78> Minataku: sorry to sound soo stupid - but what am I looking for in the messages.0
<llp78> Minataku: last line = exiting on signal 15
<llp78> i think thats when i have to keep finger on pwr buttin to shut down
<Minataku> dazjorz: It won't
<Wipster> hey all, my eth0 is up appraently when I try to do ifup but its not showing in my network interfaces only my second one is
<Minataku> llp78: What exited on signal 15?
<Minataku> That would be SIGTERM
<sivaji2009> jucato :
<Minataku> I believe
<dazjorz> $ ut2004
<dazjorz> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<dazjorz> Minataku: It keeps saying that
<BluesKaj> llp78, try ctrl+alt+backspace, then choosing shutdown from the login menu , see if that works
<llp78> Minataku: desktop existed on signal 15
<dazjorz> Minataku: When I do have sound, it doesn't say that
<dazjorz> Minataku: /dev/sound doesn't exist, so it's /dev/dsp, but lsof says it's not in use
<dazjorz> and so does fuser
<Minataku> dazjorz: Well, I just typed "play somemp3ihavelayingaround.mp3" and did fuser on /dev/dsp and got nothing
<dazjorz> od
<dazjorz> d
<sivaji2009> hendaus
<Minataku> Of course, /dev/dsp is only there because of ALSA OSS emulation
<Minataku> One sec
<Minataku> Lemme keep investigating
<dazjorz> Minataku: Thanks a lot
<Minataku> YOU REEK-A!
<Minataku> pcmC0D0p:            ed        27255 F...m sox
<dazjorz> ?
<Minataku> Rather, /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<TuTuFF> does anyone percvhance know the Ubuntu equivalent of /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules please?
<Minataku> dazjorz: Try a fuser /dev/snd/*
<dazjorz> kmix    5433 dazjorz   10u   CHR  116,7      13647 controlC0
<dazjorz> Right!
<dazjorz> kmix--
<dangbert> Anyone having wireless problems?  All of a sudden, Kubuntu will not recognize my wireless card via automatic and will not log on.
<Minataku> kmix is hogging up the sound
<Minataku> dazjorz: Show it no mercy
<dazjorz> Minataku: when I quit it, it says 'artsd' is using it
<Minataku> Then do the same in UT2K4
<Minataku> Yeah, zap that crap, too
<Minataku> You can always restart it
* dazjorz tries
<BluesKaj> !wireless | dangbert
<ubotu> dangbert: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minataku> I hate those audio middlemen daemons
<Minataku> All they do is hog up the devices
<dazjorz> Minataku: it restarted -_-
<Minataku> So anything that tries to use them directly gets told to piss off
<Minataku> dazjorz: Bah!
<Minataku> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DemonSamurai> anyone ever run windows games like WoW or Lineage2 on Kubuntu?
* Minataku chucks ubotu out the window
<dazjorz> there's nothing in /etc/init.d for arts to kill it
<Minataku> Piece of crap
<Minataku> dazjorz: That's because it's a KDE thing
<dangbert> Thanks, and bye
<Minataku> Got any other WMs? You probably have twm
<Minataku> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-4build1 (feisty), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Minataku> Optional
<Minataku> Wonderful
<dazjorz> Minataku: *gah*
<dazjorz> Minataku: when I run ut2004, a loading window appears
<Minataku> dazjorz: Good
<dazjorz> then KDE restarts artsd just for the sound that always comes when a new window is made -_-
* dazjorz checks kconfig
<Minataku> dazjorz: I'm thinking get twm for launching stuff
<Minataku> That way artsd and kmix and any of their little buddies can piss off
<Minataku> twm is very minimalistic
<Minataku> But all you'll be doing is launching UT2K4 from it
<DemonSamurai> when i try to open Adept updater i put in the password and i get a message that says apt-get or aptitude much be in use
<dazjorz> but then I'm going to have to close all of my windows just to run UT2K4
<DemonSamurai>  but they are not help pls
<dazjorz> which feels like rebooting to go to Windows to play a game, which sucks
<Minataku> dazjorz: Crap
<dazjorz> DemonSamurai: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
* Minataku thinks
<Minataku> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> UP YOURS
* Minataku kicks ubotu 
<Minataku> ARTS running is the damn PROBLEM here
* Minataku steps back
<dazjorz> uhmm
<Minataku> Check those links anyway, they might help
<dazjorz> I'll disable the sound system ;)
<dazjorz> in kcontrol
<dazjorz> then it'll probably work
<Minataku> Hopefully
<Minataku> But then everything else will break
<dazjorz> the files aren't in use anymore
<DemonSamurai> i must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<dazjorz> here goes nothing
<Minataku> Since everything in Kubuntu is compiled to use artsd
<dazjorz> DemonSamurai: use sudo dpkg if you're not root :)
<Minataku> !adeptfix | DemonSamurai
<ubotu> DemonSamurai: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BluesKaj> alsa rides on artsd ?
<michael__> how do i find my usergroup?
<Minataku> No
<Minataku> artsd is just some lousy piece of crap middleman
<Minataku> It hogs the devices
<BluesKaj> for what apps Minataku ?
<dazjorz> Minataku: Yay, it works, thanks a lot :)
<dazjorz> Minataku++
<Minataku> So anything wishing to play sound while it's running MUST run through it
<Minataku> dazjorz: You're welcome
<Minataku> If nothing else works now
<Minataku> Reenable it
<Minataku> The sound system, chances are you'll have to
<Minataku> Which will lead to disabling it to run the game, and enabling it when you're done
<dazjorz> Yeah, I'll reenable it when I'm done gaming ;)
<Minataku> Just pray that ARTS is gone in KDE4
<BluesKaj> if i'm using alsa ...is the artsdaemon running as well ?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: No
<BluesKaj> good!
<Minataku> artsd is part of KDE
<Minataku> It's the daemon for it's dumbass sound abstraction
<Minataku> Like I said, it's only purpose is to piss people off by hogging the sound devices and making direct sound device access impossible
<BluesKaj> sound abstarction? ...ok whatever that means :)
<Dr_willis> BlueDevil,  thats the funky music these kids are listing to these days?
<Minataku> I don't know why anyone bothers with it since it's KDE-specific and just jams up anything lacking an ARTS output driver
<Minataku> Dr_willis: No, that's sound abberation
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me run Lineage II on linux?
* Dr_willis goes back to Jamming to Kenny G.
<Dr_willis> DemonSamurai,  check the wine/cedega forums/wikis yet?
<DemonSamurai> Dr_willis gimme link pls
<Dr_willis> google.com
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> wine or cedega is what you use to run windows apps.
<Dr_willis> cedga is comercial and focused on games. A lot of games can work with wine now however.
<DemonSamurai> i installed wine
<DemonSamurai> but i cannot use anything from windows
<Dr_willis> wine pathto/setup.exe
<DemonSamurai> they are trying to run but nothing is running at the end
<Dr_willis> you dont use stuff from your windows isntall.. you install it with wine.
<Dr_willis> its possible that wine cant handle the game. its also possible that there may be some wine/game options that can make it work.
<Minataku> You have to run it from the CLI
<Minataku> "wine" as a command launches everything wine needs to function and finally the specified .exe
<Dr_willis> using wine from the command line will alsy let you see any error messages it may be spitting out
<sivaji2009> general question http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25552/
<Minataku> Gonna test out Aurora Linux, I think
<Minataku> Try it on my Ultra 1 with the bad CG6
<Minataku> If I can stomach it
<Minataku> What's supposed to be white is instead best described as "piss yellow"
<DemonSamurai> anyone can tell me where to find codecs ? cause i cannot play mp3s or divx movies?
<Minataku> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<Dr_willis> !divx
<Minataku> The codecs page SHOULD have all that info
<Minataku> Knowing Ubuntu, though, who knows
<Dr_willis> mp3 stuff is different from the needed video codecs also. :)
<BluesKaj> hhmm, i can get some windows exe files to run their apps in wine
<Dr_willis> wine is a gamble :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It would be
<Minataku> XD
<jermain> i everyone
<Minataku> Things like this are why I don't use *buntu and never will XD
<Dr_willis> i noone :)
<jermain> can someone tell me how to define in which directory on the server i want to put the file i want to upload
<Dr_willis> I can honestly say - that ive rarely had any issues with ubuntu.. compared to some of these other disrtos ive fought with.
<jermain> if i use a script with the ftp-command
<Dr_willis> have the script cd to the right dir?
<Dr_willis> or perhaps give the full path for the put ftp command.
<jermain> hmm that sounds quite logical
<jermain> thank you i'll try it
<BluesKaj> Minataku, so what OS do you run ...gentoo?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yeah
<Dr_willis> MinatakuOS
<Dr_willis> He has DistCC running on 10 VMS machines...
<Dr_willis> and a PDP11
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> That'd be over the top even for ME
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install gentoo
<Dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> sure :)
<Jucato> !info gentoo | Dr_willis
<ubotu> dr_willis: gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (feisty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yep - i use it all the time.
<Jucato> no one's complaining about trademarks? hehehe
* Jucato goes away again
<navets> can anyone here help me fix my video driver
<Dr_willis> Its a DirectoryOpus Clone also. :) for ya old-amiga-addicts
<BluesKaj> gentoo, an X file manager...since when ?
<navets> can anyone here help me fix my video driver?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: there really is an app named Gentoo...
<Jucato> !anyone | navets
* Jucato kickstarts the bot...
<Daisuke_Ido> is it good?
<StErGi0s> anyone knows why my mp3s sound a bit noisy?
<BluesKaj> interesting Jucato , but it's always meant an OS to me
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it will mean a kind of penguin to a biologist/zoologist...
<BluesKaj> yes I got that
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been looking for a good file manager...  konqueror and dolphin don't do it for me (and i absolutely despise dolphin)
<Jucato> krusader?
<Jucato> (btw, don't despise Dolphin till you tried it on KDE 4)
<BluesKaj> dolphin doesn't have the right options IMO
<Silent_G> hello, somebody can tell me what this error means? http://rafb.net/p/N9SuKo34.html
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: fair enough, i'll wait to pass judgement :)
<Jucato> if you're going to base it on the KDE 3 version. then definitely despise that version... :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the kde3 version is truly terrible
<Daisuke_Ido> it has problems even accessing mounted media :\
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: that might have something to do with Kubuntu's Media patch... not really sure
<thomax__> does anyone know why vlc fullscreen doesn't work propper anymore?
<Dr_willis> works for me.
* Dr_willis checks again
<thomax__> Qt: 3.3.7
<thomax__> KDE: 3.5.6
<thomax__> kde-config: 1.0
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, dolphin accesses ntfs without any probs here ...
<DemonSamurai> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !xvid
<JuJuBee> Why is it that every time I install and try to create a separate /home I get "No bootable device" after the reboot?  If I install a single partition, it works fine.
<thomax__> It looks like this whe I do fullscreen
<thomax__> http://dope.digital-lobotomy.com/img/vlc.jpg
<thomax__> it still has the window decoration :(
<michael> has anyone used the gmailfs
* Daisuke_Ido stabs soundkonverter
<BluesKaj> yeah, thomax__ VLC and mplayer do that ..kaffeine seems to be the player that fullscrns without the panel
<thomax__> yeah I know
<thomax__> but I like vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought maybe JUST MAYBE i could save a step in ripping, keep from ripping wice, once to flac and once to v0
<thomax__> it worked in previous version of kubuntu
<Minataku> thomax__: I _think_ VLC can run on the framebuffer
<Minataku> I know mplayer can
<Minataku> You'll get pure video if you do that
<thomax__> and how do we do that?
<thomax__> Minataku: ?
<Minataku> Virtual Terminal
<Minataku> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Minataku> Login
<Minataku> vlc filename
<Minataku> If *buntu is saner than I'm hoping, it'll have support
<thomax__> hmm
<thomax__> okay
<Minataku> If you get "cannot open DISPLAY" or whatever, then I lose more faith in it :P
<thomax__> I'll try that, but it isn't what I wanted :)
<thomax__> :(
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> It WILL give you fullscreen without the decorations
<Minataku> IF it works
<thomax__> :p
<thomax__> okay thanx
<Minataku> np
<thomax__> Minataku: unable to initialize gtk :(
<thomax__> is display set propperly
<thomax__> ?
<thomax__> error
<BluesKaj> yup, i get the same error
<BluesKaj> and the screen is very jumpy
<Silent_G> BluesKaj,
<Silent_G> !!!
<BluesKaj> hi Silent_G
<Silent_G> i installed kubuntu in text mode, and installed everything manual
<Silent_G> it worked now
<Silent_G> ;p
<BluesKaj> cool
<Silent_G> do you by anychance know what this error means ? http://rafb.net/p/N9SuKo34.html
<BluesKaj> no sorry, Silent_G
<Silent_G> ok thankz
<BluesKaj> Minataku, ?
<JuJuBee> I have 2 HD sda (/, /home, swap) and sdb(/backup).  fdisk -l shows boot disk as sdb.  How do I change to sda?
<jermain_> minataku, your advice helped. but the file doesnt seem to get uploaded. The thing is:
<jermain_> the file to upload is /home/jermain_/directory/somefile
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  these are SATA disks?
<JuJuBee> Yes,
<jermain_> but as destination
<JuJuBee> Getting No bootable device after fresh install
<jermain_> it keeps trying to put in in the file to upload is /home/jermain_/directory/somefile on the remote server
<jermain_> but those dir dont exist there
<Dr_willis>  Swap thje Cables I guess. :) is one way. Sounds tome like grub is getting isntalled to the wrong disk.
<JuJuBee> Can I reinstall grub to the first disk?
<Dr_willis> you can install grub to both disks if you wanted to
<Dr_willis> you can install grub to 1000000 disks if you wanted to. :)
<JuJuBee> How do I manually install grub after the install?
<Dr_willis> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<Minataku> ?
<JuJuBee> Ok, I will look
<Minataku> Ah, yeah, it must not properly support working on the fb
<Minataku> Totally lame
<Minataku> binary\ packages--
<marckie_> hi Minataku!
<marckie_> wazzup?
<Minataku> Hi
<Dr_willis> Oh the Humanity of it all! :0
<Minataku> Not much
<Dr_willis> heh
<marckie_> my kubuntu got busted last night... huhuhuhu...
<marckie_> got black screen after installing nvidia...
<marckie_> driver...
<Dr_willis> ya got a tv hooked up?
<jermain_> oh btw minataku, are you japanese or do you just have a japanese nickname?
<marckie_> well Ill be installing envy first next time...
<Minataku> jermain_: The latter
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis : is install_device /dev/sda1 if that is my / part on first hd?
<marckie_> his chinese... peace out!
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  /dev/sda
<jermain_> aww dang -.- i'm going there later this year and was hoping for advice :p
<JuJuBee> Ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> sda1 would be the first partition, not the drive
<Minataku> jermain_: Lucky :o
<DexterF> hi
<Dr_willis> 'dont drink the water' :)
<DexterF> the korgac icon sometimes doesn't show up, anyone else got this?
<JuJuBee> What {OPTION} do I need?  --root-directory=?
<DexterF> it should load with the session
<Dr_willis> grub-install /dev/sda
<Dr_willis> is proberly all ya need
<JuJuBee> Could not find device for /boot
<jermain_> hehe ^^
<JuJuBee> I'm booted from live cd
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's Mexico
<Minataku> XD
<Dr_willis> you need to 'chroot' into the installed disrto.
<jermain_> well, i'm out. have fun guys. And thanks again for the help mina
<Dr_willis> bbl
<JuJuBee> How do I chroot ?
<JuJuBee> what is the new root?
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, is there a way to use the VESA driver when installing kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blurpy> hi! i just did a clean install of kubuntu 7.04, and tar segfaults. nice! i tried to reinstall it, but it seems apt-get depends on tar, and tar segfaulted. any ideas?
<JuJuBee> grub > find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd0,0)
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, i think the the default driver is the vesa driver until kubuntu recognizes your hardware and runs the the closest appropriate driver
<BluesKaj> thomax__, in VLC there is a full screen option
<Dr_willis> blurpy,  id be wondering at bad ram, or currupted install media. as being the problem
<BluesKaj> as there is in mplayer too
<Silent_G> BluesKaj, when i try to install kubuntu. it just goes into a screen full of colours and crashes, is there some option or something i can use to use VESA driver?
<Dr_willis> Silent_G,  the alternative install cd uses text based installer.  What video card ya got anyway? not sure what grub 'cheatcodes' ubuntu handles for  vesa/other settings.
<blurpy> Dr_willis: i've been running gentoo on it for the last 2 years, so don't think ram is the problem. i checked the media before the install too. could have been a corrupt install anyway maybe
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, are you doing a net install from the live cd or a plain cd install ?
<Dr_willis> blurpy,  sure sounds like it to me.   Wouldent hurt to try the memtest stuff in any case.
<Silent_G> Dr_willis, i have a via Chrome9 k8m890. no linux distribution supports it, only works on vesa ( until i install openchrome drivers then it works)
<Silent_G> BluesKaj,  i have a Kubuntu DVD not Cd
<Dr_willis> Silent_G,  sounds like a good canidate for the alternative install cd to me. :() not sure how to tell the livecd to use vesa
<blurpy> Dr_willis: i'll give the memtest a try, thanks
<Minataku> Hm
<Dr_willis> i thought the DVD had the alt and live cd both on it.
<Silent_G> :S
<BluesKaj> exactly
<Silent_G> so no one knows how to use the vesa driver?
<Minataku> I might
<Minataku> One moment please
<Silent_G> ok
<WaxyFresh> im running gnome,but i like the look of kde is there anyway i can install just the kde application bar?
<Minataku> Silent_G: What video resolution do you want?
<Minataku> I'ma craft the whole thing for ya, here
<Silent_G> Minataku, 1024x768
<Silent_G> and thankz man :)
<Minataku> Silent_G: np
<Minataku> Silent_G: Try "video=vesafb vga=0x318"
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> like that it will use the vesa or the vga driver?
<payam> does anyone know what i should to choss as a partition manager?
<Minataku> VESA driver and 1024x768xsomething
<Minataku> I gave you the vga string I use on my laptop
<carlos__> alguien habla espaol
<zipper> payam, qtparted is pretty popular
<Silent_G> ok then , i'll try it now :p
<Minataku> I know it's 1024x768 but I forget the color depth
<Minataku> !es | carlos__
<ubotu> carlos__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<FSHero> Minataku: Does GNOME use ARTS? Or only KDE?
<carlos__> ok gracias
<Minataku> FSHero: Only KDE uses that crap
<FSHero> Minataku: (I was just viewing the earlier convo)
<Minataku> GNOME may use something different, though
<Minataku> I know GNOME uses that horrific "hald"
<FSHero> Minataku: So I might be better using Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu for simplicity?
<Minataku> Which if I'm correct is like arts but for EVERYTHING
<Minataku> FSHero: No, you're not
<FSHero> Minataku: Is Xfce better?
<Minataku> Unless you count lack of easily configurable options as simpler and better
<Minataku> Never used XFce
<FSHero> Minataku: Last question (hopefully!): If I run a KDE app like Amarok, but in Xfce, will that use ARTS?
<Minataku> FSHero: It certainly shouldn't, or should at least have proper support for ALSA and/or OSS compiled in
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> I have 2 errors in a .PO with Kbabel
<Minataku> But then from what I've seen so far of various precompiled things around here, who the heck knows
<FSHero> Minataku: Excellent. I'm using Xfce anyway (got a slow comp)... but I'm planning for the future. Thanks dude... you are a genius!
<Minataku> FSHero: Heehee
<animimotus> somethings about "invalid nplurals value" and "Language-Team still has initial value"
<Minataku> animimotus: Heh, you might be better off seeing if kbabel has a channel here
<animimotus> oh, I didn't know it exist Minataku
<animimotus> thx
<Minataku> It does exist? Cool.
<animimotus> Minataku: in fact... no...
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok works well under xfce (ubuntu repo version), and there's always the additional amarok packages (amarok-xine and amarok-engines)
<Minataku> Damn. XD
<Minataku> animimotus: Maybe try #kde then
<thomax__> BluesKaj: about the vlc
<Graham> Hey, I've managed to get ahold of an ATI radeon 9800 pro APG graphics card, what drivers do I need to download and stuff?
<thomax__> I know there is a full screen option , but it doesnt seem to work
<Graham> Basicly, what do I do?
<Minataku> Graham: Throw it out
<Minataku> :P
<Dr_willis> Graham,  that uses the fglrx drivers
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Graham> Minataku: Why would you say that?
<Minataku> Graham: Because it's an ATI card
<Dr_willis> I got a card just like that as a 'spare'
<Dr_willis> its lasted through several pc's :)
<Graham> Minataku: So?
<thomax__> Graham: nvidia > ati
<Minataku> If you don't use Windows, ATI hates you. As a person.
<Graham> Minataku: I'm a nvidia person myself, but considering my current card is a geforce 2 MX, I'm not fucking complaining!
<Minataku> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> linux and ATI dont like eachother
<Minataku> Rather, ATI just hates Linux
<coreymon77> true
<Minataku> brb
<tomas_> hello! please can anyone help me where can I set up applications which I need to start after system startup?
<Graham> ATI is not an entity that has feelings.
<coreymon77> ...
<Minataku> Corporations have feelings. Typically just one, hatred for what/whoever they don't like
<Minataku> Oh, and lust, but only for money
<coreymon77> and power
<Minataku> coreymon77: Same difference
<BluesKaj> thomax__, sorry to hear that...could be a driver issue ...I'm running an elcheapo aati with the FGLRX modded patched driver for 3D and tv layering and it all seems to work ok.
<thomax__> when I'm in beryl, it works fine to
<thomax__> but not in kwin
<tomas_> hello! please can anyone help me where can I set up applications which I need to start after kubuntu system startup?
<thomax__> BluesKaj:
<Silent_G> Minataku, nothing it crashed again into the screen full of colours
<Silent_G> :/
<BluesKaj> Graham, if you are trying to squeeze as much out of your ATI card as possible , try this tutorial altho i think you already know about it, if my poor memory serves me correctly : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, how far into the install process do you get to when it crashes ?
<Silent_G> hmm
<Silent_G> you know the black Screen when the big Blue "Kubuntu" and a loading line comes?
<Silent_G> when the blue loading line reaches the end , (like 90% of the line) it goes into a screen full of colours
<BluesKaj> after all the partitioning and copying files to the HDD takes place or ?
<Silent_G> no
<Silent_G> before everything
<Graham> Cheers BluesKaj
<a-865> anyone know how to get wget to download an iso instead of a symlink?
<Silent_G> when you boot, and the options comes up, then you have: Star or install kubuntu, install textmode, install console-system, install text-mode for maintainrs
<Silent_G> then i choose to install kubunu, and that loading line comes
<Silent_G> then it crashes when its nearly finished into a screen full of colours
<luca> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Grant> uh
<Grant> where is the file that you can add devices to boot?
<llutz> Grant: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grant> thanks
<luca> hi
<Silent_G> you know what im saying BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> yes, Silent_G but I'm at a loss ...dunno how to help:(
* Silent_G shoots the pc
<Silent_G> man i wish they add this video card to the linux distros
<Silent_G> Minataku, do you know an idea?
<Minataku> ?
<Minataku> The VESA driver failed?
<Silent_G> yes
<Minataku> There's one more fallback
<Silent_G> as usual, it crashed into the screen full of colours
<Minataku> Replace all I gave you with "video=vga"
<Silent_G> no
<Silent_G> vga doesnt work with my video card
<Silent_G> i tried it many times
<Minataku> Then your video card won't work period.
<Silent_G> only vesa, and openchrome drivers from openchrome.org work
<BluesKaj> Silent_G, I know it's no help to you , but pclinux and a few other distros won't come close to loading an install on my pc
<Minataku> Silent_G: Any way you can get some kind of temporary stand-in?
<Minataku> Or use a serial port?
<Silent_G> what do you mean?
<Minataku> Put in a temporary loaner card
<Minataku> Or install via a serial terminal
<navets> can someone help me getting opengl to work?
<Silent_G> right now im in kubuntu
<Silent_G> what i did was, made a consol-system install
<Silent_G> it installs only console
<Silent_G> and then i installed Xorg and KDE
<Silent_G> but
<Silent_G> its deferent from the normal kubuntu installation
<Silent_G> i want the normal installation
<Ayabara> I seem to have lost the "window" menu in konqueror. Anyone know where it is? :-)
<Minataku> Silent_G: It's just different means to the same end
<BluesKaj> Minataku, what about  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and then he can choose the vesa driver from the options
<coreymon77> Ayabara: cntrl+m
<Silent_G> right now everything is ok
<coreymon77> Ayabara: or f11
<Silent_G> cause i made a console installation and installed everything
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yeah, that could work fine, if he was only having issue with X
<Silent_G> even openchrome driver
<Minataku> Silent_G: Then you're fine
<Silent_G> but the kde is not using the normal kubuntu theme
<Minataku> Silent_G: You got to the same place, you just took a different way there
<Silent_G> and i have somekind of problem, let me show it to you
<mr_> mooin
<mr_> moin
<Sanne> Silent_G: the package kubuntu-desktop should install what's missing for you.
<Minataku> mr_: Get a new keyboard.
<arrautza> hi
<Minataku> lol
<mr_> hi
<Silent_G> Minataku, do you know something about this eror - http://rafb.net/p/N9SuKo34.html
<mr_> kanal voll
<arrautza> sorry but i need undretsof help
<Ayabara> coreymon77, thanks, but I'm missing the window-dropdown menu where I can select "split window".
<Minataku> Silent_G: Yeah, there's no such thing as "modules" in the makefile
<Ayabara> it exists, doesn't it?
<Minataku> Silent_G: It seems to be a bogus target
<Silent_G> and what can i do about it Minataku ? i really need to install that its the DRM for my graphic card
<arrautza> i'm trying yo install firefox32 on my amd64... with all the posibles plugs in
<coreymon77> Ayabara: not sure what you mean
<Minataku> Silent_G: Complain to whoever made the package
<arrautza> but can't do it
<Silent_G> :O
<arrautza> X(
<Silent_G> its not a problem with the package Minataku , cause i installed it on Gentoo Distro
<arrautza> can anybody help me?
<Sanne> Ayabara: kubuntu's konqueror is customized a bit, if I remember correctly. I think I also didn't have a split window in the menu by default.
<BluesKaj> arrautza, try swiftfox,it's the 64bit version of FF
<Minataku> Silent_G: Hrm... it seems like it is
<Silent_G> :S
<arrautza> with all inclusive??
<Wasser> test
<Minataku> Silent_G: Sorry, though, either way I'm out of ideas now
<arrautza> mean... adove and stuff??
<Silent_G> ok but thankz for everything ;)
<arrautza> adobe
<Ayabara> Sanne, explains it
<arrautza> the plugs to see vidios for example?
<Sanne> Ayabara: I'm finding you a howto to restore the functions, sec
<Ayabara> Sanne, thanks a lot
<Minataku> Silent_G: np
<Minataku> Hang around, someone else may be able to help you out
<sergiy> test
<Silent_G> i will
<Silent_G> Minataku,
<sergiy> ^)
<Minataku> k
<Sanne> Ayabara: two links: 1. from the kubuntu faq: http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=kubuntu+konqueror+profiles   2. Howto by a user: http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html
<Silent_G> look at this Minataku http://rafb.net/p/YRIQKt23.html
<Silent_G> i found it on google
<BluesKaj> whew Minataku , from what Silent_G said I thot that he wasn't able to install kubuntu at all ... all that other stuff went right by me :)
<Silent_G> :o
<BluesKaj> time fro a break and a few beers on the patio
<Silent_G> offer some BluesKaj  ;p
<BluesKaj> late gents and gentoos :)
<Silent_G> laterz, peace
<Ayabara> Sanne, ah. two lines was all that was needed. thanks :-)
<Sanne> Ayabara: you're welcome :)
* Dr_willis wonders at the owner of   http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html      :)
<arrautza> what about swiftfox?? will i see youtube for example?? sorry to ask but i'm terribly new with this
<_marty> how do I make sound come out of my usb headset instead of my sound card?
<dwidmann> swiftfox, you mean that recompile of firefox with the ugly license?
<crimsun> _marty: see `asoundconf list` and `asoundconf set-default-card`
<darkrift__> how do i kill a frozen app?
<_marty> crimsun: I saw that on google and tried it but it didn't work
<arrautza> where can i find a version os swiftfox for amd turion 64??
<Dr_willis> swiftfox is  not THAT cpu specific. :)
<Sayers> Is there a way I can reset Kwallet?
<Grant> how do I make it so ntfs-3g mounts a drive each time linux boots?
<Dr_willis> Grant,  put an entry in the fstab file is the old-skool way.
<arrautza> there are version for semprom & others
<Dr_willis> arrautza,  sounds a bit silly to me for them to go that extreme.
<arrautza> sayer: i made another wallet, other name.. errase the oldone and then i create it again
<darkrift__> how do i kill a frozen app? firefox wont close
<Dr_willis> i doubt if the turion is that much diff from the semeron.
<crimsun> _marty: did you restart the alsa app?
<Dr_willis> darkrift__,  could use the 'xkill' command
<dwidmann> darkrift__: ctrl + alt + escape, then click on the frozen app
<darkrift__> there we go, ty
<Grant> eh
<Grant> defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<Sanne> darkrift__: or a gui way (if you prefer that): launch ksysguard, find the app in the processtable, select it and klick the kill button.
<Grant> what does that do?
<Grant> do I have to add it for each NTFS mount?
<Dr_willis> Grant,  theres a ntfs linux wiki/howto/faq page that details that.
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: haha "klck"
<Dr_willis> Grant,  I do belive your umask= option is wrong however.
<Silent_G> Minataku, whats the reason that when i install somethign with apt-get it tells me to insert the kubuntu dvd?
<Dr_willis> Grant,  for each ntfs filesystem - you create a entry for it in the fstab file. correct.
<Grant> oh, well I got it from a tutorial
<darkrift__> ty
<darkrift__> ksysguard worked
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: klck?
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/  has some of the best info ive seen. May not be ntfs-3g specific however
<ypsila> moin
<Sanne> darkrift__: if you want, you can add ksysguard to the panel, it's in the applet list called System Guard.
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: you said click with a K, "klick" I think KDE should patent the double klick.:-P
<dwidmann> Silent_G: because there's an entry for it in your sources.list
<ypsila> has anyone a dualboot kubuntu / vista on an amd 64?
<Silent_G> dwidmann, how do i remove it? :/
<Grant> Dr_willis: well, that line didn't cause any issues before
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: 64 bit shouldn't make any difference
<dwidmann> Silent_G: it's probably the first line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Dr_willis> Grant,  depends on what you are doing.
<Silent_G> ok
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: hahaha! I really didn't notice untill now. :)
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: but vista does?
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: plus its an ati an 2 screens
<ypsila> +d
<Grant> Dr_willis, I just did "/dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g" before it
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: not really... as long as you partition the disc b4 loading vista. (its easier that way
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: it's also german for click... I think I have confused myself with all those k's :)
<SD1> Does anyone know how to configure a MSI TV@anywhere Plus or Kworld TV terminator (they are the same)(saa7134)  tuner in Ubuntu 7.04? Because it is not automatically detected (It has no eeprom) and I don't know how to manually configure it. I can't find the config file. I found this on a website [saa7134 card=26 i2c_scan=1 tuner=54]  but I have no idea on how to use it.
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: ah.. ok. then Microsoft probably still holds the patent in Germany.
<dwidmann> If you're using 64-bit vista then I feel very, very sorry for you. I've read bad things about vista ... but worse things about the 64-bit edition
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: I partition before installing vista?
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> do you have it installed?
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: (serious mode) so far Germany doesn't have software patents... hopefully it will remain so for a long time.
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: uha, thanks for the information, its not for me, its for a freind
<ypsila> Sanne: you are german?
<Sanne> ypsila: yes
<ypsila> Sanne: grzi ;-)
<Sanne> ypsila: and I think I recognize your nick :)
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: ah... well thats nice... I thought Mp3 codecs were illegal there though?
<ypsila> and vista is already installed
<dwidmann> The United States is a patent minefield ... I'm surprised they haven't patented wearing pants, wait, they probably did o.O
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: ok.. not porblem really. You just have to shrink the partition within vista
<nosrednaekim> *not a problem
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: lets say not legal
<Minataku> Say, Dr_willis, how did you send the package? USPS?
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: like dvdcss here? gotcha.
<ypsila> oh god, vista is such a fuck
<nosrednaekim> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: I do not know anything about your country
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: the USA? yeah, well its kinda messed up right now.
<ypsila> okeh, vista is a herrgottsackzement
<ypsila> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: heh just don't say that word over at #ubuntu-de lol
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: I think it's still unclear if it would hold up in court, although the european patent organization is known to have granted software patents in the past, although there officially aren't any in europe. I'm confused about that also.
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: I'm well known at ubuntu-de as I' m part of the kubuntu-de team ;-)
<rjune> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, was ist herrgottsackzement in Englisch?
<nosrednaekim> rjune: probably his previous expletive.
<ypsila> rjune: you cannot really translate that
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<rjune> ypsila: would it be close to your previous expletive?
<ypsila> rjune: it comes from Herrgott Sakrament and Sakrament is replaced by Sack Zement = sack of cement
<[nk] > bahaha
<[nk] > gentleman god bag cement
<rjune> yeah
<rjune> that doesn't translate.
<ypsila> I couldn't imagine vista is that bad
<[nk] > it translates as "awful" I think ;)
<rjune> this sounds similar to "he licks the sweat off a dead man's balls"
<ypsila> [nk] : not Gentlemen - Christ
<[nk] > ah
<[nk] > bahaha
<rjune> I'm not sure what it means. but it doesn't sound positive.
<ninHer> how is the command for for running "the cube" ?
<ninHer> beryl
<nosrednaekim> ninHer: you have it installed?
<Chousuke> rjune: Thanks for the mental image. ;(
<ninHer> yes nosrednaekim
<ypsila> rjune: it means: Jesus Christ what a terrible thing
<Grant> how do I unlock the package database?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Grant> k
<Grant> thanks
<ypsila> what would you recommend for a dual with vista: edgy or feisty?
* [nk]  likes feisty
* [nk]  likes gutsy, too :)
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: fiesty
<ypsila> [nk] : this guy needs a productive system, and he has ati
<Chousuke> feisty.
<Chousuke> it's the current stable
<[nk] > feisty would do nicely
<ypsila> Chousuke: I do not need the current I need somthing that works I would even take dapper, if I can be sure it is running
<Chousuke> ypsila: I still think Feisty is your best bet.
<nosrednaekim> ypsila: ati and productivity and linux seem to not go together
<rjune> Chousuke: always happy to help
<ypsila> nosrednaekim: personally I do not like ati at all because: Always Trouble Installing
<nosrednaekim> haha
<cybrhuman> Is there some smart command I can use from the shell to start programs in the gui?
<nosrednaekim> cybrhuman: the command of the program you want to run.
<nosrednaekim> if you are in the GUI that is..
<ypsila> cybrhuman: alt + f2 program name?
<cybrhuman> thanks... hehe.. thought I had tried that... thanks for the time :-)
<[nk] > I must say... I'm a KDE fan.
<[nk] > :(
<nosrednaekim> no kiddin..
<nosrednaekim> or rather ... no Kidding..
<[nk] > hehe
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<crimsun> [nk] : that's only because you're a dillw.
<[nk] > bahahaha
<[nk] > crimsun
<[nk] > you're too kind :)
<crimsun> always.
* nosrednaekim downloads dangerdeep
<cybrhuman> I want to mount a ntfs partition readonly and accsessible for users, how do I do that in fstab?
<jean-nicolas> salut
<shatteredskye> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hello
<shatteredskye> hi there
<shatteredskye> i'm a newbie with some graphics frusrations
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> those are common.
<shatteredskye> hehe so i hear
<shatteredskye> so
<shatteredskye> i have the intel integrated 945GM chipset
<nosrednaekim> its the ones that have graphic frustations that we can't help
<shatteredskye> ?
<nosrednaekim> never mind.
<shatteredskye> haha
<nosrednaekim> ok.. so is 3d not working or something?
<shatteredskye> and i can't get the native resolution on my tablet (1280X768) to work
<shatteredskye> it defauts to 1080X768
<nosrednaekim> hmm... I've heard intels are the best...
<nosrednaekim> did you check in the control center->display?
<shatteredskye> I'm sorry i mean it defaults to 1024x768
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. I've never done and intel. I think you need to install "915resolution" though.
<shatteredskye> yep - the 2 options i have are the current one and 1280x1024
<nosrednaekim> *an
<shatteredskye> i actually tried installingthatpackage
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: did it install?
<shatteredskye> and it said i don't have the IO permisions to list the different modes of my resolutions
<shatteredskye> or something like that
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: in control center?
<shatteredskye> hmm i followed the tutorial that came with it - let me try it again and I'll paste the console output
<nosrednaekim> link me to the tutorial too.
<shatteredskye> ok
<shatteredskye> hm
<shatteredskye> gimme a sec
<shatteredskye> i'm really sluggish - just migrated a couple days ago - apologies
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. no problem
<nosrednaekim> at least you sound like you know a little bit about what you are doing..we get some people...
* nosrednaekim shudders
<shatteredskye> haha
<shatteredskye> thanks, i'm trying
<shatteredskye> ok so-
<shatteredskye> all i can give u is the local link that the tutorial installs itself to when u install the package
<shatteredskye> v
<shatteredskye> oops
<nosrednaekim> heh.... this ain't windows..lol
<shatteredskye> haha
<shatteredskye> "/usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian"
<nosrednaekim> ah.. it installs a tutorial on the disc?
<shatteredskye> yeah
<nosrednaekim> !915resolution
<shatteredskye> yeah
<nosrednaekim> bot's slow today...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatteredskye> ok, thank you for your help!
<shatteredskye> =)
<nosrednaekim> lets see what we can find//
<shatteredskye> no hits
<shatteredskye> for 915 or 945
<shatteredskye> is there a way to just manually change the rez in a config file?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: Not sure...I'm checking out a gentoo tutorial
<shatteredskye> ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> ok... getting some stuff.. hang on.
<shatteredskye> k
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Correct_the_Graphics_Resolution_.28Intel.29
<darkrift__> anyone know a good way to get movies (converted) and music sync'd to an ipod
<shatteredskye> reading...
<darkrift__> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<darkrift__> w00t
<nosrednaekim> darkrift__: gtkpod, or amarok
<nosrednaekim> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<darkrift__> ive used rockbox
<darkrift__> not all that great
<nosrednaekim> is it nice? it sounds interesting
<darkrift__> i particularly need to convert a movie to ipod format
<darkrift__> think any of those will do it?
<darkrift__> ipodlinux was decent, but not ready yet
<erichj> that is just mpeg4
<erichj> doesn't avidemux do it?
<darkrift__> is there an app taht will show me a pie graph of a drives usage (windows drive)?
<darkrift__> im close to ditching vista totally, but for now, i need to delete some junk and resize it so i have more space for kubuntu
<Minataku> Crap
<Minataku> This Ultra 1 has more wrong with it than just the bad CG6
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: its everywhere...
<Minataku> It's SCSI seems bad as well
<Minataku> "Can't clear ESP interrupts: Check SCSI Term. Power Fuse."
<Minataku> Which will either indicate a bad fuse or total loss of the SCSI adaptor
<nosrednaekim> heh I burnt a scsi once... bad ground
<asiakas> Firs time in IRC
<darkrift__> its just a chat program
<darkrift__> not much to get used to
<nosrednaekim> asiakas: hi
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Well, this machine was $10
<asiakas> Hi
<asiakas> ootko suomalainen?
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: ah. well thats nice
<Minataku> So if it's toasted, no biggie
<darkrift__> ok, im following the tutorial form the wiki, and it says to "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2-dev libdvdnav-dev libdvdread-dev", but livdvdcss2-dev doesnt exist, any ideas?
<Minataku> I'll be dejected but not out too badly
<Minataku> lol
<erichj> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erichj> darkrift__: that was for you
<nosrednaekim> darkrift__: use the seveas repo.
<asiakas> Hi
<shatteredskye> nosredaekim: TRYING TO WORK THRU THE CHIPSET THING
<shatteredskye> oops
<shatteredskye> sry caps
<shatteredskye> wasn't mad, haha
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> !ask | asiakas
<ubotu> asiakas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: ok.. cool
<darkrift__> still didnt work
<Minataku> Also, kindly make all queries in the channel
<shatteredskye> i'm trying to figure out how to register my nick, so i don't have to spam everyone at once
* Tm_T slaps asiakas 
<Minataku> !register | shatteredskye
<Tm_T> !fi | asiakas
<ubotu> shatteredskye: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ubotu> asiakas: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: thats ok.. don't worry about it
<darkrift__> /msg nickserv register password email
<asiakas> Im from Finland and firs time in IRC
<nosrednaekim> Ubuntusta! that sounds sooo gangsta
<asiakas> WHat?
<Tm_T> asiakas: yes I notice, now, type /join #kubuntu-fi and press enter
<asiakas> type join
<asiakas> LOL
<asiakas> type /join
<asiakas> F***k
<Tm_T> asiakas: check left side of window
<asiakas> And then?
<Tm_T> you did join to #kubuntu-fi so it should be there now
<Tm_T> right?
<darkrift__> still cant find libdvdcss2-dev, any more ideas? lo
<darkrift__> lol*
<nosrednaekim> darkrift__: dev?
<asiakas> How I can chek that?
<nosrednaekim> I didn't know there was a dev file
<darkrift__> says its needed for ffmpeg to support dvd's
<darkrift__> If you want DVD support, you need to do the following. If you do not want it, you must use the --disable-dvd flag for ./configure.
<darkrift__> Code:
<darkrift__> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2-dev libdvdnav-dev libdvdread-dev
<nosrednaekim> hmm.
<Tm_T> asiakas: you should see it in left side of window, there's list of channels you're in
<asiakas> i dont have windows
<darkrift__> LOL
<darkrift__> ouch
<Tm_T> asiakas: you do have window, applications are in windows, window is that box where application is appearing
<darkrift__> /ctcp asiakas version
<darkrift__> oops
<Tm_T> darkrift__: please don't
<darkrift__> please dont version someone?
<kadaz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<asiakas> teemu38@hotmail.com
<Tm_T> darkrift__: exactly
<Tm_T> asiakas: tosiaan, katso ikkunan vasenta laitaa (;
<darkrift__> um.....
<arrautza> i should be really dumb.... cause i can't get all the plugs for swiftfox
<arrautza> can anyone help me
<arrautza> ??
<asiakas> mit siell pitisi nky?
<Tm_T> asiakas: kanavalista
<darkrift__> why would someone rather someone else not request a ctcp version from a third person
<asiakas> ei saakeli
<Tm_T> darkrift__: why should I explain it to you?
<erichj> french fries!
<darkrift__> because you asked me not to
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: you still here?
* [nk]  sits back and watches.
<Tm_T> darkrift__: because, all unnecessary ctcp calls are,well, not needed
<shatteredskye> yes
<darkrift__> and you are the ctcp judge?
<Tm_T> hi tsdgeos
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: figured that out yet?
<darkrift__> you deem it unnecessary?
<Tm_T> darkrift__: yes
<darkrift__> i c
<oaurono> hey
<oaurono> I have a question
<darkrift__> ctcp isnt even channel related
<Tm_T> darkrift__: I know
<darkrift__> and i doubt teh opers here have a problem with ctcp
<nosrednaekim> yep... oaurono ask away
<darkrift__> since they arent blocked by the ircd
<erichj> darkrift__: ctcp away
* mode/#kubuntu [+o darkrift__]  by ChanServ
<shatteredskye> the tutorial tells me to replace one of the unneccessary resolutions with the one i want
<Tm_T> wtf
<erichj> haha
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<darkrift__> so teh fact that i accidentally pasted in here instead is the only reason you feel free to tell me to stop
* mode/#kubuntu [-o darkrift__]  by Tm_T
<shatteredskye> but mine's already listed
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: ok.....
<oaurono> i just got ubuntu but it says I am not the administrator...how do I change that?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: ok cool
<tsdgeos> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> well that was wrong button =)
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: now you just have to modify your xorg.
<shatteredskye> but it's not listed in the System Display settings
<shatteredskye> oh?
<Tm_T> darkrift__: hum?
<asiakas> tiedtk The real sir Robinin?
<Tm_T> asiakas: english only thanks
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: when you want to run a command, prefix it with "sudo"
<darkrift__> ?
<darkrift__> you are gonna threaten me for ctcping?
<asiakas> Do u know  The real sir Robinin?
<kadaz> I have installed flashnon free and the player isnt working
<Tm_T> darkrift__: nope
<darkrift__> i think that is funny
<kadaz> would someone give me some options
<asiakas> Linux?
<oaurono> can I change it when I'm in graphics mode?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: certainly... prefix the command with "kdesu"
<Tm_T> darkrift__: just pointing that "ops don't mind" doesn't hold
<darkrift__> do you even understand the use of a ctcp version?
<Tm_T> I do
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installed kde and i wanna apply a theme to it i downloaded from kde-look.org , ,can any one tell me how to ?
<Tm_T> and I don't like it
<asiakas> I dont
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: are you trying to run a graphical program?
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installed kde and i wanna apply a theme to it i downloaded from kde-look.org , ,can any one tell me how to ?
<darkrift__> someone was asking how to do something
<darkrift__> each client is different
<oaurono> can I change it without using terminal?
<darkrift__> so me finding out their client helped answer a q
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: kcontrol->theme manager->install theme
<Tm_T> darkrift__: yes and I was explaining it
<arrautza> guys & girls..wanna get my kubuntu with swiftfox and all the plugs..PLEASE... can anyone tell my  how????
<asiakas> Now i smoke some pot;)
<darkrift__> which makes your response completely uncalled for
<darkrift__> op or not
<fdoving> Tm_T: ctcp isn't a problem on a user-user basis, ctcping the channels is a different matter.
<darkrift__> exactly
<Tm_T> fdoving: I know, but I have personal problems
<oaurono> I am trying to move a file and it wont let me move it
<darkrift__> which is why i figured he wasnt sure what a client to client protocol version request was for
<erichj> Tm_T: we've noticed
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: ah ha... ok.
<Tm_T> I asked him to not do it, not saying "you can't!"
<darkrift__> you said please dont
<asiakas> I have some Big Bud pot left
<Tm_T> yes
<darkrift__> tehn you opped up to look more threatening
<Tm_T> please don't
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<darkrift__> why not stay opped up?
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: from the konsole, run "kdesu konqueror"
<darkrift__> why op up when someone does someting you dislike?
<erichj> shouldn't you be banning for the drug reference?
* asiakas was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (kthanksbye, https://help.ubuntu.com/IRC)
<fdoving> Tm_T: don't apply your personal problems as channel rules.
<Tm_T> fdoving: I wasn't ruling
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<fdoving> ok.
<Tm_T> I just asked to not do it
<Tm_T> that's all
<Tm_T> please don't
<Tm_T> how would I even know if he does it or not?
<oaurono> command konqueror not found
<navets> can somebody help me with my video card and opengl
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: are you in KDE?
<oaurono> yea
<fdoving> Tm_T: does what? ctcp the channel? you get a ctcp too in that case. if it wasn't annoying all people in the channel there would be no reason to react on it. ctcping individual users isn't a channel matter in my opinion.
<Tm_T> fdoving: no, ctcp person
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: and you ran "kdesu konqueror"?
<Tm_T> fdoving: and I wasn't saying it's channel matter, just pointed my opinion
<fdoving> Tm_T: ctcping a person isn't bad in any way. it's a feature, like ping.
<arrautza> why if swiftfox if the 64 bit version of ff, ther is a 32 bit version of sf?
<Tm_T> fdoving: yes I know, still don't like it
<oaurono> yea and it said command konqueror not found
<gnomefreak> arrautza: swiftfox is not firefox
<gnomefreak> they are different browsers
<erichj> swiftfox isn't even maintained anymore
<arrautza> but is very the same
<navets> im trying to run warcraft 3 with wine but it wont work with opengl, its very buggy
<navets> can anyone help
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: do you have konqueror installed?
<oaurono> i don't know
<fdoving> tm_t: then ignore ctcps in your irc-client. that's your choice.
<oaurono> I just installed the os yesterday
<oaurono> so...im kinda new
<arrautza> so why everyone told me that it was a better version??
<arrautza> wich is the diference between ff and sf?
<Tm_T> fdoving: humtidum, I don't think this will gain anything, so let's say I was wrong (:
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: try just running "konqueror"
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj!
<Arwen> arrautza......
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<Arwen> Firefox is just Firefox. Swiftfox is a proprietary mod to Firefox which supposedly increases performance.
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: did it give you any errors?
<fdoving> Tm_T: :)
<oaurono> it wasn't installed
<oaurono> doing it now
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: ah..ok.
<nosrednaekim> what were you using for a file manager, nautilus?
<arrautza> ARWEN thks, wich is the meanig of propietary ??
<Tm_T> fdoving: btw Plasmoids are fun (;
<nosrednaekim> the gnome one?
<kadaz> I unable to get flash9 working
<Arwen> arrautza, I don't understand your question. Speak English.
<arrautza> ARWEN thks, wich is the meanig of propietary ?? sorry to ask but english is not my native lenguage
<fdoving> Tm_T: haven't tested them yet, might start a KDE4 session later if this cedega-stuff doesn't work well. playing with battlefield 2 and cedega. doesn't work well yet.
<kadaz> I installed the flashnonfree plugin but it still doest work, does anyone  have any other options
<nullkuhl> guys can any one tell me is kde or gnome better and state 5 reasons for it ?
<oaurono> ok
<oaurono> got it
<oaurono> im using ubuntu
<Arwen> arrautza, http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=proprietary
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: so run "kdesu konqueror"
<oaurono> does that matter
<nullkuhl>  guys can any one tell me is kde or gnome better and state 5 reasons for it ?
<oaurono> got it
<nosrednaekim> oaurono: then you should go over to the #ubuntu channel
<oaurono> thx
<arrautza> hohoohoho
<BluesKaj> nullkuhl, can you say , it's a matter of taste , 5 times ?
<bch> and what you are used to
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: kde is better, because gnomes mascot is a stinkin' foot.
<ActionParsnip> hi all
* ActionParsnip waves
<Arwen> nullkuhl, stop trying to start a flamewar. Thanks,
<kadaz> nullkuhl  I got three, programs are better, less load on the system, the taskbar is great
<zblach> hey navets
<BluesKaj> there are not supposed to be any dumb questions but that one nullkuhl , gets very close
<navets> zblach: hey bud
<kadaz> espically when asked for a number of reasons.
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use kiba-dock
<ActionParsnip> ??
<kadaz> :"D
<zblach> navets: still need help with WCIII?
<PriceChild> !best > nullkuhl (see the pm from ubotu)
<kadaz> does that help your opinion nullkuhl?
<navets> zblach: yup its starting to make me mad
<PriceChild> BluesKaj, see !best next time... more polite :)
<zblach> how far have you gotten?
<just_john> hello
<navets> zblach: ive sort of got things working. My main issue is I cant change the resolution weather I open warcraft regularly or with opengl, and when I open it with opengl it also gives me some werid colors on the main screen
<nosrednaekim> just_john: hi
<zblach> navets: you have wine emulate a desktop?
<BluesKaj> PriceChild, just getting a bit grumpy in my old age and someone "demanding 5  reasons " for using a particular app when there too many options to list takes away some of my civility
<PriceChild> BluesKaj, don't worry :)
<navets> zblach: uhh I think so, but im not sure what you mean...
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone use / have used kiba-dock ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<zblach> navets: wineconfig
<Sanne> I'd like to remove some unused default actions in konquerors right click menu (file manager mode) like "copy to" and "move to". Is this possible?
<fdoving> Sanne: yes.
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: yeah it is
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: I saw a tutorial somwhere
<just_john> does anybody know shipit.kubuntu.com?
<navets> zblach: oh i see, no its not emulating a desktop
<zblach> have it emulate a desktop
<zblach> it'll run windowed, but you may not get the distortions
<navets> zblach: k let me try it
<Sanne> fdoving, nosrednaekim: I'm searching some time now... any idea how? Which files to edit? Those actions are not in the servicemenus directories.
<fdoving> Sanne: hang on, i'll find it.
<Sanne> fdoving: thank you :)
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: I lost the bookmark, sorry
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: did it work?
<navets> zblach: emulating a desktop is cool but didnt fix my problem
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: no problem, thanks anyway :)
<zblach> you're just having color & resolution errors?
<BlueDevil> i've forced a specfic kernel version with dpkg --set-selections, how do i get adept updater to leave me alone for this package and not tell me constantly it needs upgrading?
<navets> zblach: yes
<BlueDevil> it's pretty annoying
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I'd like to know that too BlueDevil
<shatteredskye> nosred: yes it did
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: sweet.
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: any other problems?
<shatteredskye> I don't know why i cant' rivate msg anymore though
<navets> zblach: and i only get the color errors in opengl
<just_john> does anybody know shipit.kubuntu.com?
<BlueDevil> i forced it for a reason; would like to see that it's upgradeable in adept, but i want adept updater to leave me alone
<BluesKaj> BlueDevil, just right click on the updater and choose quit and no restart
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: you have to "/msg NICKSERV identify <password>
<BlueDevil> BluesKaj: then it won't tell me that other packages need updating
<fdoving> Sanne: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcmshell filebrowser' -> quick copy & move
<shatteredskye> every time i get into the irc?
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: what client are you using?
<Sanne> fdoving: thanks, trying
<shatteredskye> konversation
<BluesKaj> BlueDevil, yup, that's the price ..but no more anmoyances
<BlueDevil> nice tradeoff :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: there must be another way.
<nosrednaekim> hmm..
<nosrednaekim> if not thats pretty bad
<BluesKaj> you can alwaus update manually
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: you can set it to automatically give your password whenever you connect
<fdoving> nosrednaekim, bluedevil, blueskaj: you can always hack /var/lib/dpkg/status manually. that would be, increase the versionnumber of your forced kernel, to have a higher version than the other available ones, you could use an epoch or something like that.
<shatteredskye> let me guess - pre-shell command?
<Sanne> fdoving: thanks... I didn't look in kontrol center... doh!
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: eeewwww...
<nosrednaekim> shatteredskye: no... inside konversation
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: yeah, i know, it's evil.
<BluesKaj> AAMOF I dumped the updater cuz it insisted on on trying to install apkg that was gonna break some others that i had installed
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: doesn't apt have a "lock package version" flag or anything?
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: yes, but adept notifier notifies anyway.
<fdoving> it needs an ignore-list.
<navets> zblach: sorry my comp froze when i tried to change resolution
<Jack3> anyone good with grub
<Sanne> fdoving: other actions I don't use would be Up, Back, Forward in the right click menu. Would you happen to know how I can remove them also?
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: yeah.
<BluesKaj> the notifier is a PITA
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: whats the problem?
<fdoving> Sanne: not sure, try #kde (and i'd like to know too, if you find out)
<Jack3> nosrednaekim, im trying to make a grub profile
<Jack3> so i go to Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-16-lowlatency and hit e
<Sanne> fdoving: yeah, will do, thanks again :)
<Jack3> then it shows me root, kernel, initrd, quiet and savedefault
<Jack3> do i create a new line here called profile
<Jack3> or do i edit kernel and add profile to the end of it
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: ok...
<WebAppMonkey> I have two sound-cards... and overnight, Kubuntu seems to have switched to use the wrong one through alsa... Any suggestions for restoring the default card?
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: where is "here"? and what is a profile?
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: asoundconf list
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: what's the output?
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: Live       NVidia
<MurDoGG> good evening
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: I want the Live
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: which is listed first (top-most)?
<MurDoGG> have problems with the knetworkmanager, he doesn't show any wireless acesss but i can connect via console
<MurDoGG> someone have a idea
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: Live
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: then your Live is card 0.  Did you create an asoundrc?
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: I did not, but I'll set that up, thanks for the command :)
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: I havn't played with alsa forever
<Jack3> nosrednaekim, if you dont know what a profile is then i dont think you can help me, cause i dont either :p
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: you could use `asoundconf set-default-card Live`
<crimsun> WebAppMonkey: then log out and back into KDE
<WebAppMonkey> crimsun: Just did
<nosrednaekim> Jack3: lol
<bonbonthejon> MurDoGG: i have the same problem, i just wrote a script that will scan for neetworks then connect then mount my shared drives
<MurDoGG> but yesterday the knetworkmanager show it to me ^^
<bonbonthejon> MurDoGG: it hasnt been workign for me for a few weeks, I think it has somethign to do with when i switched to ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> WebAppMonkey, an option for help is this page : http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<caleb_> OpenOffice renders fonts properly on KDE, but not GNOME... I wonder why that is.
<MurDoGG> i don't use a ndiswrapper for my wlan adapter there is a driver availible (ipw3945)
<MurDoGG> i have no idea why he makes such a trouble
<BlueDevil> what's the adept updater equivalent for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BlueDevil: ubuntu has adept updater
<BlueDevil> that's for kubuntu, right?
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: it makes no difference
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: ubuntu can use kubuntu programs and vice versa
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: they are the same thing except one uses gnome and one uses kde
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: the apps themselves are interchangeable
<ActionParsnip> I have remove my power menu from my task bar
<ActionParsnip> can anyone tell me how to get it back
<coreymon77> right click
<coreymon77> add applet to pannel
<Sanne> fdoving: I asked in #kde and somebody checked about those default entries in the right click menu, and found it isn't possible to remove those.
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: Cheers dude
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: you rock
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: do you use kiba-dock per chance
<coreymon77> ActionParsnip: i dont use a laptop
<billytwowilly> anybody else having trouble getting sound out of .rm files in kaffeine?
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: Its a sidebar for applications
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> dont use sidebars
<ActionParsnip> coreymon77: oh well, worth a shou
* ActionParsnip shrugs and smiles
<coreymon77> i just put any fequently used aplications onto my regular kmenu
<coreymon77> billytwowilly: im having trouble getting sound period, but thats just because my sound card is fried
<nullkuhl> lol , man i hate kde..
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: why?
<nullkuhl> gnome is zillion x better
<BlueDevil> can gnome/gtk apps display an icon in the kde notification area?
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: stop flaming
<billytwowilly> coreymon77: that sucks.
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: i believe so
<nullkuhl> nosrednaekim: i aint flamin am sayin my opinioun ..
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: gnome and kde apps are as far as i know, completely interchangeable
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: yeah.... well...
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: this is a kubuntu channel, kubuntu uses kde, if you like gnome, use ubuntu, if you dont need help or are not helping people and just want to talk about how bad kde is compared to gnome, please leave the channel
<bonbonthejon> coreymon77: as long as  you have the right tool kit installed, they both follow FreeDesktop standards, meaning the notification area works the same
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> pidgin is a gtk app
<coreymon77> and it shows in the notificatrion are
<nullkuhl> coreymon77: yea yea yea ,, but still kde sux :P
<coreymon77> a
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: we respect your opinion, if thats all you are here for, once again, please leave
<nullkuhl> well ur not one of the admins are u ?
<bonbonthejon> coreymon77: i wish kopete was as strong as pidgin, but I love how kopete integrates with everything else
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> but i cant get one involved if i need to
<nullkuhl> hmm it aint ur channel then to ask me to leave it
<bonbonthejon> nullkuhl: I'm sure we could find one if we needed to
<nullkuhl> k m a
<WebAppMonkey> bonbonthejon: If you want Kopete to be stronger, join the development team?
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: the mods are always available
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: do i need to get an admin involved, cause i will
<nullkuhl> lol again , k my a
<coreymon77> perfect
<WebAppMonkey> bonbonthejon: Projects are always looking for people, even for documentation (though I can make no promises of that for kopete) -- Something that requires only a small amount of technical knowledge about the inner workings.
<coreymon77> a staffer just joined
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: you were saying something about admins?
<bonbonthejon> WebAppMonkey: i dont have time, but I was looking into making a patch for kweather
<coreymon77> nullkuhl: now will you jswut elave quietly, or do we had to get them involved
<nullkuhl> yeas i was sayin ur not an admin to ask me to leave
<nullkuhl> and i aint leavin
<nullkuhl> ill leave whenever i wanna leav
<WebAppMonkey> /ignore nullkuhl
<bonbonthejon> ha, unless an admin kicks you
<WebAppMonkey> grrr
<WebAppMonkey> What is that command?
<nosrednaekim> nullkuhl: if you don't flame, you can stay
<nullkuhl> again also,, i was flamin i was sayin an opinioun
<nullkuhl> coreymon77: :P
<coreymon77> if you want to help, or need help, by all means stay, but if you are here jsut to flame, then please leave
<nullkuhl> coreymon77: fine then,, a question came, how to set dolphin as the default filemanager instead of konqurer in kde
<bonbonthejon> anyone else trying gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> bonbonthejon: I'm not... if you want help with that (bugs,etc) go to #kubuntu-devel
<nullkuhl> bonbonthejon: u have gutsy ?
<nullkuhl>  how to set dolphin as the default filemanager instead of konqurer in kde
<bonbonthejon> nullkuhl: yes
<stdin> nullkuhl: you can set directories to open on dolphin by setting the association (like setting a file association)
<coreymon77> bonbonthejon: gutsy stuff is in #ubuntu+1
<BlueDevil> nosrednaekim: i found a solution using update-notifier from ubuntu
<BlueDevil> missed him
<BluesKaj> just upgraded with synaptic and of course it edited the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and removed the overlay commands for tvtime ...some upgrade :)
<BlueDevil> BluesKaj: synaptic? or the packages that you upgraded?
<BluesKaj> both
<stdin> hmm, what is the name of the battery monitor in kubuntu?
<coreymon77> prob kbatterymonietor
<coreymon77> try the basics, what it is and then add a k to the beggining
<coreymon77> otherwise, apt-cache search is your firend
<fdoving> stdin: guidance-power-manager
<BluesKaj> BlueDevil, i was able to readd the commands in the xorg.conf file but my annoyance is that it automatically strips commands it doesn't have in it's own text
<stdin> fdoving: ahh, that it
<BluesKaj> re-add
<BlueDevil> can i install the gnome "control panel" on kde to be able to configure settings for gnome apps?
<coreymon77> sure, i believe so
<BluesKaj> whynot just add the apps to theK-menu ?
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: do you know the name of the package?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> again
<juan> hello all!
<BlueDevil> BluesKaj: huh?
<coreymon77> apt-cache search is your friend
<juan> i have a small problem with grub and dual boot
<stdin> BlueDevil: or ask in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sorry BlueDevil i misread ... fingers were ingear before the logic kicked in :)
<coreymon77> juan: whats the matter?
<stdin> BlueDevil: i think it's gconf or something
<BlueDevil> looks to be gnome-control-center
* BluesKaj decides to have a beer .... later folks 
<BlueDevil> installing
<juan> my grub doesn't read my hdb where i have installed zenwalk, what do i have to do in order for grub to recognize zen?
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: why not just install ubuntu-desktop, you can then use all of the gnome apps in kde
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: and you will get the gnome configuration tools
<juan> coreymon77, any ideas?
<coreymon77> juan: no clue
<gellioth> thanks to all the people that was helpping me in configuring my kubuntu (bed english)
<gellioth> bad english
<coreymon77> gellioth: no problem, tahts what we are here for
<gellioth> :-)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(gellioth/#kubuntu) trakinas: ?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) it that all ?
(marko_/#kubuntu) well
(marko_/#kubuntu) there are many
(marko_/#kubuntu) like
(marko_/#kubuntu) this
(marko_/#kubuntu) ind: /var/tmp/kdecache-root: Permission denied
(marko_/#kubuntu) but are all
(marko_/#kubuntu) permission denied
(intelikey/#kubuntu) find /var -type f -iname *lock* 2>/dev/null | grep deb
(trakinas/#kubuntu) gellioth: on the app?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) any output ?
(gellioth/#kubuntu) Ive killed the desktop... help?
(trakinas/#kubuntu) just its command
<marko_> intelikey,  nop
<intelikey> marko sudo it
<trakinas> gellioth: Im kind of busy and didnt understand what you meant with what you should put
<marko_> intelikey,  nothing
<marko_> either
<intelikey> marko_ drop the | grep  and pastebin the output
<gellioth> trakinas: last one Ive killed the desktop what can I do?
<stdin> wouldn't "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" do it?
<marko_> intelikey, what ?
<marko_> only
<marko_> find /var -type f -iname *lock* 2>/dev/null
<marko_> ?
<intelikey> stdin you think config.dat it's self is locked without a lock file ?
<gellioth> trakinas: anly that and I will not disturb you more?
<intelikey> marko_ yes
<marko_> i did
<marko_> should i paste
<marko_> it here ?
<marko_> it's a lot
<gellioth> sorry..only
<stdin> intelikey: that's what the message suggests
<intelikey> not in here.   pasetbin marko_
<marko_> pasetbin ?
<marko_> what's that
<intelikey> stdin hmm we'll try it.
<trakinas> gellioth: no problem
<intelikey> marko_ try stdin's sujestion first.
<intelikey> marko_ sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<stdin> intelikey: a "sudo lsof|grep config.dat" is another way to see if something has it too
<marko_> Kill process 9127 ? (y/N)
<marko_> yes ?
<intelikey> y
<marko_> did it
<marko_> what now
<intelikey> sudo aptitude install -f
<intelikey> stdin you nailed,   good call
<marko_> intelikey,
<marko_> no errors this time
<marko_> what now
<intelikey> you're fixed
<marko_> should i
<marko_> install
<marko_> perl
<marko_> back ?
<marko_> right ?
<intelikey> why ?
<intelikey> you have perl.
<stdin> enter
<marko_> no
<stdin> is
<stdin> not
<stdin> punctuation
<marko_> you don't understand dude
<marko_> i used the command
<marko_> sudo apt-get remove perl in shell
<marko_> then i saw it's removing everything
<marko_> then i closed the shell
<marko_> and now there is everything different
<intelikey> marko_ you don't understand dude you have perl.    ls /usr/bin/prel*
<marko_> well any whay
<marko_> why
<marko_> is there no
<marko_> konqueror ?
<stdin> prel?
<marko_> many programs got deleted
<stdin> you mean perl
<marko_> and i don't know why
<intelikey> cause the part to perlmodules you removed took kde with it...
<intelikey> yeah perl*
<marko_> in the
<marko_> K menu
<marko_> you know left botom
<marko_> ther ius no
<marko_> Add/Remove
<marko_> and stuff
<intelikey> marko_ kde got deleted.    if you want it back install it.
<stdin> marko_: just do "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-base ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> or kde
<marko_> ok
<marko_> i did like
<marko_> stdin,  sayd
<intelikey> not all he  sayd
<stdin> the first two are the most important anyway
<marko_> btw i have
<intelikey> !enter | marko_
<ubotu> marko_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<marko_> kubuntu
<marko_> ok sorry sorry
<intelikey> stdin not got a good "tinyURL" script have you ?
<stdin> intelikey: not anymore, no
<intelikey> k
<mravilet> hi
<mravilet> i have a cuestion
<trakinas> gellioth: find on google how to add new links on desktop on kde
<mravilet> any can help me?
<intelikey> trakinas & gellioth that would be ahhh   right click the desktop and create.....
<trakinas> mravilet: dont ask to ask
<trakinas> intelikey: saw the link?
<mravilet> trakinas I don't install kubuntu in my laptop
<mravilet> is a HP pavilon 6220la
<eXistenz> my ntfs partitions have vanished out of the blue =x
<trakinas> you mean it failed to install??
<marko_> intelikey,  and stdin  thanks you two saved my life
<intelikey> hardly.
<marko_> :P
<mravilet> kubuntu support laptop HP pavilon 6220la?
<sercik>  Hi i have a problem with X.. when i boot my system X gives an error and doesn't start.. th eerror is that nvidia kernel module and X modulre are not the same version.
<snowdonkey> sercik: Have you tried isntalling your Nvidia drivers using Engy?
<snowdonkey> Envy
<mravilet> anybody knows if is a possible install kubuntu in HP laptops?
<mravilet> in special the model Pavilon dv 6220la
<sercik> envy
<sercik> ?
<sercik> no
<intelikey> stdin you are correct.  that particular error message does sujest that it was the .dat file,  i've taught others to read the error messages and failed to do so.... "...they that can, do; and, they that can't..."   ;/
<sercik> i have installe nvidia-glx and all works... then i have installed nvidia-glx-new to have a newer verion of driver and noww  i have problems
<sercik> the strange is that if i do a rmmod nvidia and then startx X starts
<snowdonkey> sercik: It's a package that can automatically install Nvidia or ATI drivers for you.  I've gotten the same message you have a few times, & installing w/ envy fixed it.  :-/
<mravilet> sercik install the official driver for nvidia, you can found this driver in www.nividia.com
<snowdonkey> sercik: I haven't tried the repos-drivers myself.  Couldn't get them to work.  http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sercik> ok but don't like automated tasks
<crdlb> snowdonkey, please don't recommend envy
<crdlb> sercik, that can be fixed
<sercik> Hi crdlb! i'm sure sure that can be fied
<crdlb> sercik, open your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<sercik> i have done a rmmond nvidia and then startx and x starts without problem
<brokenthorn> Just testing to see what Konversation looks like ;)
<brokenthorn> Anybody care to share their opinion?
<ace> can somebody assist please? am stuck with installing ndiswrapper-driver on a fresh 7.10
<brokenthorn> I myself prefer command line irc clients
<sercik> ok crdlb now?
<crdlb> sercik, set DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<crdlb> that will force it to use nvidia_new
<intelikey> brokenthorn last time i looked it was black on white </gags>
<ace> ~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<ace> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<sercik> ok i have donw it
<sercik> thank you crdlb
<crdlb> sercik, now reboot and hopefully it'll work
<sercik> the strange think is that i can't find a module called nvidia under /lib/modules
<crdlb> yes it's copied over at boot
<sercik> but if i do lsmod i can see nvidia
<sercik> ah
<sercik> incredible
<crdlb> it's kind of a weird system
<intelikey> sercik hardly.   it's in the initramfs.img-`uname -r`
<sercik> but if i understand i have two copies of nvidia driver on my system the old and the new...
<sercik> is not possible to delete the old version of nvidia kernel?
<crdlb> sercik, the linux-restricted-modules package includes all three versoins of the nvidia module
<brokenthorn> intelikey: heh
<sercik> uau
<crdlb> legacy glx and new
<sercik> now i know another thing
<sercik> i have told with many people that have had the same problem
<brokenthorn> sercik: I don't have any problems gettng my nvidia to work, never had :D
<sercik> now i know hos to gelp him
<intelikey> sercik you'll "probably" have to rebuild the initramfs.img to stop the old module from loading       or a kernel command line option....
<sercik> i have installed two version of X drivers
<sercik> i need to restart to test is the method works.. see you soon
<intelikey> brokenthorn i have problems getting nvidia driver to work on this box.   the card is not supported or something
<sercik> goodbye! see you soon
<crdlb> intelikey, is it an 8800 or something?
<intelikey> no   riva128
<brokenthorn> intelikey: what chipset is the card using, and what's the motheboard's chipset?
<crdlb> intelikey, oh wow
<crdlb> indeed it isn't
<crdlb> the tnt was the first supported nvidia card
<brokenthorn> intelikey: riva128 should be easy, though I don't have one
<mravilet> anybody help me?
<mravilet> please
<mravilet> i need install kubuntu in my laptop
<mravilet> HP pavilon dv 6220
<mravilet> but not to work 
<intelikey> brokenthorn and apolo  on the mb
<brokenthorn> intelikey: but I think there might be a problem iif you use the rivafb along with the X drivers
<brokenthorn> intelikey: yeah, I sold my apolo long ago :P
<intelikey> brokenthorn he  the fb will work the rest wont.  :)
<trakinas> mravilet: what happens when you try to install?
<intelikey> and yes i tried the other without the fb module loaded
<brokenthorn> intelikey: just that, the X driver will not work if you use the fb driver. same goes with any ati
<mravilet> finishied the proccess and start to boot
<intelikey> as i said,  ^
<mravilet> but, not display nothing
<trakinas> mravilet: lspci
<mravilet> uhmm si?
<trakinas> mravilet: i mean, type lspci in the command line
<trakinas> if it booted properly
<mravilet> i dont, dont boot
<mravilet> no booted properly
<sercik> thank you crdlb it works
<mravilet> ne becomes paralyzed in the beginning
<mravilet> in the booted process
<sercik> *** I want to thanks crdlb jucato Admiral_Chicago zipper (and sorry if i don't remember all names) that have changed my linux experience and have let me love linux ubuntu ***
<trakinas> mravilet: no output error msg?
<intelikey> brokenthorn so i asked for help one time and this fellow tried to get it going,,, came up with a page that explained that it wasn't supported...    that was the second 'go round' i had with trying to make propritary drivers work with this agp card...  it's a no show.
<trakinas> can anyone help me to configure grub?
<mravilet> trakinas not, why not diaplay nothing
<sercik> trakinas: i can
<sercik> tell me!
<trakinas> sercik: http://pastebin.ca/567171 --> it does not show the last kernel on the list
<sercik> trakinas: have you installed a new kernel version?
<brokenthorn> intelikey: The riva needs proprietaru drivers?
<sercik> in menu.lst appears 2.6.20-16 and 2.6.20-15 which is the problem?
<mravilet> where see laptop support for linux?
<mravilet> where can see this information?
<mravilet> anybody knows?
<intelikey> brokenthorn needs ?  no.   the console hardly ever needs vidio drivers  hehhe
<trakinas> mravilet: i really cant help you right now! :/
<trakinas> sercik: yep
<trakinas> sercik: custom kernel. by hand
<mravilet> trakinas the model is HP PAVILON DV 6220LA
<sercik> which is the problem??
<brokenthorn> intelikey: if you want the proprietary drivers, you need the legacy nvidia drivers
<trakinas> mravilet: Im busy
<mravilet> you know it?
<mravilet> trakinas ?
<brokenthorn> intelikey: if you want the free driver for X, use riva
<intelikey> brokenthorn i just thought i'd see what i could get out of the card and see if i could learn a little about what people faced when trying to install Nvidia (R) drivers
<brokenthorn> intelikey: It's been a breeze installing both Nvidia and Ati in my case
<trakinas> i dunno
<mravilet> trakinas o.k don't worry men
<brokenthorn> intelikey: radeon 9200, and geforce4 mx440
<intelikey> brokenthorn yeah like i said the driver installs fine,  just doesn't work.
<sercik> trakinas: why do you ask for help?
<sercik> i can't undersatand your problem
<brokenthorn> intelikey: well, they always worked for me :P
<intelikey> ;/
<brokenthorn> intelikey: you're just like my friend :)
<trakinas> sercik: ive added it to grub list
<trakinas> but it is not being shown
<mravilet> update-grub
<sercik> do you mean is not shown at bootup?
<trakinas> sercik: yes
<sercik> i think that mravilet have told the silution
<sercik> try to tun sudo update-grub
<sercik> You have more than one distribution installed are you sure that you edited the correct manu.lst
<sercik> ??
<brokenthorn> intelikey: "At the time, ATI had their Rage series and nVidia had their Riva 128, but the Voodoo I blew them all away."
<brokenthorn> intelikey: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux-Gamers-HOWTO/x608.html ;)
<Contrast> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the status bar in Konqueror to not show up, especially in fullscreen mode?
<sercik> because it is possible that grub is installed from sidux and that you have updated menu.lst in ubuntu
<sercik> for example
* intelikey doubts it.   if the kernel is listed in the menu.lst and doesn't show at boot time   either it's reading a different menu.lst or the list is too long or the hiddenmenu option is hidding it.
<sercik> trakinas ok now?
<sercik> have you understood your problem?
<sercik> my english is not good but intelikey have told my same thing in a better english
<trakinas> sercik: one sec
<mravilet> sercik you speake spanish?
<sercik> no italian
<mravilet> ahho.k
<coreymon77> !es | mravilet
<ubotu> mravilet: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sercik> i don't know why... but many people asks me if i speak spanish
<sercik> my english seems a spanish that speaks in english?? :)
<sercik> ubotu don't break my balls
<trakinas> sercik: ive already
<intelikey> brokenthorn and ?   </shrugs>
<trakinas> sercik: it updates grub *removing* the added lines
<trakinas> =P
<ace> anybody fit with ndiswrapper?
<brokenthorn> intelikey: It's just an interesting article. I thought you might like it.
<sercik> do uoi mean that now menu.lst contains only 2.6.20-15?
<intelikey> sercik yes it does seem "latino" in origen
<sercik> intelikey: i think that construct italian and spahish are similar
<trakinas> i have to go to college now. thanks anyway
<nosrednaekim> sercik: yes, they are. almost identical really
<trakinas> cheers all
<nosrednaekim> see ya
<sercik> trakinas: are you sure that the name of initrd or vmlinuz is correct in the lines you add?
<intelikey> trakinas use ubuntu.pastebin.us and post the output of   cat /boot/grub/menu.lst ;ls /boot
<intelikey> sercik indeed...
<sercik> sorry trakinas: do you like sidus?
<sercik> Sidux
<intelikey> -:- SignOff trakinas: #kubuntu ("Konversation terminated!"
<intelikey> hmmm i did startkde and my kde is blank...
<intelikey> well, not blank,  it has a blue background...
<intelikey> and a mouse cursor,   but; other than that, it's blank.
<nosrednaekim> alt+f2 do anything?
<intelikey> not a thing
<xerosis_> intelikey: full disk?
<intelikey> 64%
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: interesting
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> maybe running it inside twm is not so good ???
<nosrednaekim> can't you start kdm?
<intelikey> kdm is eval
<intelikey> and i could but i wont
<nosrednaekim> ho about startkde from the command lin?
<intelikey> i did,   but in twm in an xterm  that might have tainted it i guess
<intelikey> startkde does not "startx"
<nosrednaekim> maybe...try doing it from a bare CLI.
<nosrednaekim> then do startx!
<intelikey> you have to do something like     X & sleep 7 ;startkde
<intelikey> nosrednaekim heheh that's how i got to twm   "startx"  heh
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: no you don't....
<nosrednaekim> you can set the default WM.
<intelikey> yeah you can.
<nosrednaekim> then set it to be kde
<nosrednaekim> and then do startx
<intelikey> what's the name ?     kwin ?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think so
<intelikey> oh will it matter that     until never ;do rm -r /root ;done    is running in another shell ?
<intelikey> i guess it does,  it's still blank,   the only differance is that it died.
<michael__> um
<michael__> is it normal for xorg to take 500mb ram
* michael__ sh1ts a brick
<intelikey> it's normal for it to allocate about 70% of the free ram  and use about 1m
<intelikey> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<michael__> is this bad?
<intelikey> no
<michael__> seems like it might be pushing things to use swap, since i only have 500mb physical ram
<intelikey> michael__ free
<michael__> that a command?
<intelikey> yes
<michael__> says is have 6766 free
<intelikey> no
<michael__> ?
<intelikey> see the second line   the +/- buffer
<michael__> yerh
<intelikey> that's the actual used/free
<michael__> free 109,000
<intelikey> k
<michael__> i havent played classical in along time
<michael__> frick
<michael__> wrong channel
<michael__> :P
<intelikey> michael__ also the swap is listed
<michael__> yeh
<intelikey> i don't use swap but it's still listed
<intelikey> Swap: 0 0 0
<intelikey> hehhe    free -g      :)
<intelikey> now that's rounded  :)
<intelikey> -g gig -m meg -b bytes  and defaults to -k kilobytes
#kubuntu 2007-06-15
<boeroe> i try to use wifi on an averatec laptop. but when i want to configure wireless assitatn manger the system freezes. anyone has any experience with this problem
<Graham> I'm having a problem with my ati radeon 9800xt pro graphics card, I can't use the proprietry drivers for some reason, x doesn't display anything... any idea why?
<Graham> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boeroe> anyone knows a program who can synchronize the contacts of my pda qteks9200  with my laptop?
<BlueDevil> what's the easiest to install ftp server?
<BlueDevil> i just need to copy some files over quickly from one box to another
<BlueDevil> sftp was slow as hell
<intelikey> is kde setup to "NOT WORK" correctly if you start it as root "on purpose" or by accident ?
<intelikey> BlueDevil ssh and scp
<intelikey> when code monkeys start thinking that they know what's best for the poor stupid users, and write code to force the user into a single course of action,  the ("M$" bullies) need their butts kicked all over the play ground !       "force this *!"
<Alarm> hello , i removed by mistake kview and kviewshell, now i did reinstalled them again , but when opening through konqueror an image, instead of opening it in kview inside konqueror as an embeded viewer, it opens it in konqueror only . how can this be fixed again
<kakarotto> someone can help me with mercury msn
<kakarotto> someone can help me with mercury
<kakarotto> someone can help me with mercury msn?
<kakarotto> someone can help me with mercury msn?
<kakarotto> someone can help me with mercury msn?
<kim> Whats the problem?
<kakarotto> mmm
<Tm_T> kakarotto: I think you have problems with repeating
<kakarotto> when execute the program, later is down
<kakarotto> i don't speak english very well
<kakarotto> sorryXD
<kakarotto> how can i explain??
<kakarotto> mmm
<kakarotto> i start the program but after is""shutdown""
<kadaz> kakarotto, sound corrupted
<kakarotto> sound,???:S
<kadaz> no good
<kadaz> take out
<kadaz> add/remove
<kakarotto> what i have to do ?
<kadaz> start menu
<kadaz> u see?
<kadaz> kakarotto use kubuntu?
<kakarotto> i use the kubuntuj 7.04
<kadaz> k
<kakarotto> but wait , becouse  the add/remove say"another prosses etc etc"
<kakarotto> wait me
<kadaz> ok
<arkanabar> Is there a way to clear everything marked for download in Synaptic?
<kadaz> click the box to uncheck.
<kakarotto> im backXD
<kadaz> XD????
<arkanabar> Ok, is there some command that would allow me to uncheck all packages currently marked for download?
<kakarotto> mmm i cant access to the add/remove
<kakarotto> how i can fix this?
<kadaz> arkanabar click quit.
<kakarotto> arkanabar??
<kadaz> kakarotto do you see add/remove in Kubuntu menu?
<kakarotto> yes
<kakarotto> but said something about another program running
<kadaz> kakarotto do you have Konsole open?
<Schuenemann> which program can I use to play MIDI?
<Schuenemann> I have timidity, but command line is a pain
<kadaz> xmms will play it schuenemann
<kadaz> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<kakarotto> mm
<kakarotto> no
<Schuenemann> xmms does it?
<kakarotto> but the problem is fixed now
<kakarotto> ok
<kadaz> ok
<kakarotto> now i see the add/remove
<Karti> Hi all, just a quick one. Where are the list of application that open on startup kept?
<Schuenemann> kadaz, how about those samples? will I have to get them again?
<kadaz> I did a search for it on apt, xmms has plugin for it.
<Liyon> damn
<kadaz> schuenemann find the midi files on ur computer
<Schuenemann> I know where they are...
<kakarotto> mmm im noob
<Liyon> does anyone know how i can make my rt2500 driver work with my network?
<kadaz> cp them over to a directory you want them.
<Schuenemann> what is mmm, kakarotto?
<Schuenemann> kadaz, I like where they are... what do you mean?
<kakarotto> no, but i did repair the problem
<Schuenemann> kadaz, by 'samples' I mean the instruments
<kadaz> ok, schuenemann then why are you worried about them?/
<kadaz> ok
<kakarotto> mmm but kadaz said some sound for use the mercury msn
<kakarotto> *some about sound
<kakarotto> hey kadaz
<kadaz> kakarotto can you remove and put program back.
<kadaz> do you have sound card?
<kakarotto> yes realtek ac'97
<kadaz> it play music
<kakarotto> yes whit amarok
<kadaz> ok
<kakarotto> with
<kadaz> then problem with mercury msn
<kadaz> remove and then back  ok
<kakarotto> mmm
<kadaz> first try?
<Schuenemann> I have that crappy sound card too
<kakarotto> yes its my first try
<kakarotto> but how can i remove weth the console?
<kadaz> kakarotto ok use gaim or amsn
<kakarotto> hahaha but amsn is ugly and gaim dislake me
<kakarotto> dislike me
<kadaz> kopete
<kadaz> I dont see kakarotto in cache search
<kadaz> I mean mercury
<kakarotto> yeah kopete is good but, have some problems with the send of files
<kadaz> I dont know program name
<kadaz> sudo apt-get remove mercury ?
<kadaz> !mercury
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> kakarotto, amsn looks like msn
<kakarotto> mmm don't worry , i'll do with the adept
<kadaz> I dont know how to keep schuenemannn
<kadaz> ok I go work, be back later
<Schuenemann> to keep me?
<Re|ent|ess> I forgot my Root password
<Re|ent|ess> D:<
<Re|ent|ess> I always forget to write it down
<Re|ent|ess> Hello?
<mneptok> ubuntu has no root password
<Re|ent|ess> i installed it duh
<mneptok> you installed what?
<Re|ent|ess> Kubuntu
<mneptok> ok.
<mneptok> Kubuntu has no root password
<Re|ent|ess> .........
<mneptok> !sudo
<Re|ent|ess> When you install
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Re|ent|ess> You setan adminstraors password
<Re|ent|ess> i forgot that
<mneptok> no, you set a password for your account
<mneptok> nothing else
<john_> WHat linux are you using
<adaptr> are you serious ?
<Re|ent|ess> Yes.
<Re|ent|ess> I want to set the root password
<Schuenemann> that link explains that
<StErGi0s> you cant set root password
<mneptok> (K/X)Ubuntu does not use a root password. use sudo.
<Re|ent|ess> even sudo ask me for a password
<Tm_T> StErGi0s: he can
<Re|ent|ess> And im not running live
<mneptok> use your account's password
<Tm_T> Re|ent|ess: yes, your password
<Re|ent|ess> I did
<StErGi0s> Tm_T: its just the accounts pass
<Tm_T> StErGi0s: well, you can set root password
<Schuenemann> yeah, you can
<Re|ent|ess> SOOO then tell me how
<StErGi0s> if you say so..
<Tm_T> but is it needed? no
<Re|ent|ess> i have never had this probelm where i could e set the password
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, read the page
<jawee> I installed a package that also tried to install java-jre
<Re|ent|ess> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jawee> It messed up
<jawee> Now when I do apt-get install -f as root
<jawee> Now I'm at the EULA in Konsole
<Re|ent|ess> Dont apt-get Java
<jawee> And it won't go
<Re|ent|ess> Press enter?
<Schuenemann> I got java by apt-get
<jawee> I tried
<jawee> and space, and o
<jawee> It won't do anything
<Re|ent|ess> REcompile?
<jawee> I've tried it several times
<Tm_T> Re|ent|ess: you don't compile jre ;)
<jawee> I'm quite confused as to what to do
<Re|ent|ess> Yes you do...
<Re|ent|ess> They just ahev a bin
<Re|ent|ess> *have
<jawee> No source code
<jawee> Exactly
<jawee> Now, any ideas? I don't know what the deal is
<Re|ent|ess> hold on
<Re|ent|ess> i have a link
<Tm_T> Re|ent|ess: how you compile bin?
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mneptok> jawee: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Tm_T> humm, that doesn't help much
<Tm_T> oh well, night ->
<jawee> I really don't want it installed anymore. It won't uinstall either
<Schuenemann> that EULA always appear
<jawee> but I'll try
<Schuenemann> can't you scroll down or something?
<jawee> nope
<jawee> I seriously cannot get anything to get past the EULa
<jawee> That is my problem
<Schuenemann> dammit...
<jawee> I tried sun-java6-plugin, didn't work
<mneptok> just hit tab/enter
<jawee> Oh, tab. Thanks... I was thinking just enter. That was all.
<jawee> I knew it had to be simple and stupid
* Schuenemann is speechless
<jawee> Seriously. I've been messing forever. I don't know why I didn't think of that
<jawee> Well, by forever, 10 minutes, but way too long
<Re|ent|ess> jawee: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=11187
<Re|ent|ess> DOwnload that
<Re|ent|ess> And before you install
<Re|ent|ess> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<jawee> Re|ent|ess: I got it
<jawee> I'm fine
<Re|ent|ess> Read that completely
<Re|ent|ess> <_<
<Re|ent|ess> heh
<Re|ent|ess> pfft
<jawee> I just needed to be able to accept the EULA
<Re|ent|ess> D:<
* Re|ent|ess tuts
<Re|ent|ess> How come i cant apt-get anything
<Schuenemann> you have to be more specific...
<Schuenemann> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Schuenemann> !ask
<hasan> hi
<Schuenemann> bah, I forgot the bot command for that :)
<Re|ent|ess> ok
<Schuenemann> !why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hasan> is there a channel for perl questions?
<hasan> :)
<hasan> ok
<hasan> that was the questions
<hasan> is there a perl specific channel
<Re|ent|ess> ##perl
<hasan> :)
<Schuenemann> hasan, it wasn't for you :)
<hasan> i dont want to be philosophical but why not?
<Schuenemann> why not what?
<hasan> ::)
<hasan> i ve got a perl related problem
<hasan> ok
<hasan> :)
<hasan> i m trying to create a dictionary french to turkish
<hasan> it s composed of more than 125000 words
<hasan> and i need to extract the data in a structured manner to be able to use it in xml
<Schuenemann> try the perl channel
<ariane> hi. i would like to ask a stupid question. in gnome i was able to have an icon of my /home on my desktop. how do i do that with KDE?
<Schuenemann> #perl
<hasan> then ill reformat it in xml to be able to use in my mobile phone
<hasan> namely mpx220
<Re|ent|ess> Schuenemann: Why do i get this when i try to install http://chewynet.pastebin.ca/567362
<hasan> but now that u like to answer
<hasan> here is a question for u
<hasan> how to connect a mobile phone with kubuntu
<hasan> kmobile tools is not of use
<hasan> and i cant do it with raki also
<Re|ent|ess> Kandy?
<hasan> when i use lsusb command
<Schuenemann> I don't how to connect... if you find out, tell me, please =D
<hasan> i can see that my mobile phone is listed
<hasan> so u ve got a mpx220 too ?
<Re|ent|ess> No
<hasan> what a coincidence :P
<Re|ent|ess> I know KDE programs
<Re|ent|ess> Kandy should connnect your Phone
<Schuenemann> ariane, right-click, create new, link to application
<Schuenemann> command: 'konqueror ~'
<hasan> so
<hasan> what is your suggestion
<Schuenemann> I have a nokia
<Re|ent|ess> Kandy
<hasan> kandy
<Re|ent|ess> apt-get install kandy
<Alarm> could someone suggest a nice image viewer ? something close to irfan ? eksept gwenview
<Alarm> eksept = except
<hasan> im trying to dl
<Schuenemann> what's wrong with gwenview?
<Re|ent|ess> Pisca
<Re|ent|ess> err
<Alarm> Schuenemann,  its a nice one, but i cant even resize images or save them in another format
<Schuenemann> ahh... you don't want a simple viewer, then
<Schuenemann> how about GIMP?
<Alarm> i dont want much, but dont want more than that
<Re|ent|ess> Alarm: http://picasa.google.com/
<hasan> :)
<Alarm> gimp is not an image viewer
<Re|ent|ess> Try that
<hasan> its more than sufficent
<hasan> :)
<hasan> i think
<hasan> :)
<Schuenemann> you can view images with GIMP
<jussi01> digikam
<Schuenemann> and edit, etc, etc
<hasan> that was the first program coming to my mind
<Re|ent|ess> Schuenemann: its not a good imagae viewer
<hasan> even create from scratch
<Re|ent|ess> Editer yes
<hasan> ::)
<Re|ent|ess> Viewer no
<Alarm> Schuenemann,  i am not going to open a whole application like gimp just to see a jpg , get serious
<hasan> hes extremist
<hasan> :)
<Schuenemann> I agree... that's why I use gwenview
<Schuenemann> hehe
<hasan> schuenemann
<hasan> where r u from?
<hasan> germany?
<Schuenemann> brazil
<Re|ent|ess> Schuenemann: Why do i get this when i try to install http://chewynet.pastebin.ca/567362
<Alarm> and asking from a viewer to resize is not something that strange
<Schuenemann> and you?
<hasan> your name sound likes german
<hasan> turkey
<jussi01> digikam, digikam, digikam
<Alarm> picasa on linux ? is that free ?
<Schuenemann> it's german, but that doesn't mean I have to be from there :)
<hasan> who was he?
<hasan> matmetician ?
<hasan> programmer?
<jussi01> Alarm: free as in beer ... not real free
<hasan> it sound like von neumann architecture
<Schuenemann> huh?
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, have you ever used that kandy?
<hasan> forget about it
<hasan> :)
<Alarm> as i said, gwenview is a really nice viewer, its just i want 1-2 features more
<Alarm> i will check it , thank you a lot
<jussi01> Alarm: digikam
<hasan> relentless
<hasan> i ve installed it
<hasan> is it gtk based app?
<Schuenemann> I installed that kandy but I have no clue on how to use it
<Alarm> digikam ? i will check that for sure, i think it was on my system and i removed it :)
<hasan> thought its name sounds like kde
<hasan> mee too
<hasan> :)
<hasan> i ve just clicked on connect
<hasan> that's all
<hasan> :)
<navets> I am trying to run warcraft 3, everything works normally but very choppy if I dont use opengl. When I use opengl all the colors are messed up, does anyone have any idea on how to fix this? do I maybe not have opengl configured properly or do I need some drivers or something?
<hasan> nothing happens
<Schuenemann> did it connect?
<Schuenemann> ahh heheh
<hasan> nope
<Re|ent|ess> Schuenemann: yes
<Schuenemann> no connection, nothing on console
<hasan> my phone is mpx220
<jussi01> Alarm: digikam has a whole load of plugins iirc...
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, any tips?
<Re|ent|ess> I CANT INStALL IT CAUSE YOU WONT ANSWER MY QUESTIO
<Re|ent|ess> n
<Alarm> ok , i will check that. gwen does also take piki plugins or something like that. but dont do what i want :)
<hasan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<hasan>   Major opcode:  145
<hasan>   Minor opcode:  3
<Re|ent|ess> Schuenemann: Why do i get this when i try to install http://chewynet.pastebin.ca/567362 <---- Question
<hasan>   Resource id:  0x0
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, it seems it just didn't find the package
<hasan> Failed to open device
<hasan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<hasan>   Major opcode:  145
<hasan>   Minor opcode:  3
<hasan>   Resource id:  0x0
<hasan> Failed to open device
<Alarm> heart for an irfan clone , xnview i think , but if thats an irfan view than i am casbah
<Schuenemann> hasan, please, use pastebin when typing longer messages... but that message is normal, no harm
<hasan> pastebin
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, you probably don't have the repository for xchat, I believe
<hasan> whats that?
<Alarm> really whats that error about ?
<coreymon77> hey guys
<hasan> im a newbie in chat
<coreymon77> how do i compile something from source
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | hasan
<ubotu> hasan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hasan> i see
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, you have universe/multiverse enable in you sources.list?
<Schuenemann> enabled*
<Re|ent|ess> How?
<Alarm> xhat rules...
<hasan> so how do i use that kandy
<Schuenemann> !multiverse | Re|ent|ess
<ubotu> Re|ent|ess: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BlueDevil> hasan: might be because of the wacom devices in xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> do that and try again :)
<hasan> it does not taste so candy as its name indicates
<coreymon77> hello?
<hasan> print "Hello world\n";
<Alarm> only thing that i would like xchat to do, would be to able to handle colours , underlined , and bold text
<coreymon77> i want to compile something from source? what do i do
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: what specifically?
<coreymon77> tuxclimber
<Schuenemann> I would like an IRC client like mirc
<hasan> make configure install maybe
<hasan> :)
<hasan> as my ancestors has said once
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: install build-essential
<Alarm> mIRC is indeed whats best around . but xchat is surely the best irc client for linux compared to the rest
<hasan> what about konversation
<jussi01> Alarm: konversation ftw!
<Alarm> konversaion , ksirc or how is that called... nothing so special
<Alarm> plus i dong like their gui
<Schuenemann> Alarm, I'm using konversation... I liked it better than xchat
<jussi01> !compile | coreymon77
<ubotu> coreymon77: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hasan> i use konversation
<hasan> too
<Schuenemann> ksirc, kvirc and bitchx are horrible
<hasan> votes go for konversation
<Alarm> bitchx is a console client anyway
<hasan> so mobile phone
<Schuenemann> yeah...
<Alarm> cant compare apples with tomatoes
<hasan> is there anyone who has achieved to connect his mobile phone with kubuntu
<Schuenemann> why not? they're fruits :p
<Alarm> since when is a tomato a fruit ?
<Re|ent|ess> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> since always?
<coreymon77> Alarm: since always
<coreymon77> Alarm: is a tomato part of a plant
<Alarm> tomato is a fruit ? according to that a cacumber is also a fruit and not a vegetable
<hasan> once everything was a fruit till mendelsohn
<coreymon77> Alarm: no, it has seeds
<Alarm> tomato is a vegetable
<jussi01> Alarm: a tomato is a fruit... :P
<coreymon77> Alarm: no, there is not a single vegetable in this world that has seeda
<Alarm> so when you eat a fruit salat, does it have tomato in it ?
<hasan> tomato is a fruit of love
<coreymon77> seeds*
<jussi01> heh... pumpkin?
<coreymon77> Alarm: doesnt matter, toamto is still considered a fruit
<hasan> fruit of the rain seeds and everthings else
<hasan> :P
<Schuenemann> doesn't matter what people say, tomato is a fruit
<Alarm> not in greece.
<hasan> ok
<Schuenemann> most people I know says computer = windows, and  they're not right, are they?
<coreymon77> Alarm: doesnt matter where you are
<Alarm> we dont put fruits in a salat with oil. sorry
<coreymon77> Alarm: vegetables are parts of the plants
<hasan> its nice to see botanician here
<hasan> :)
<Schuenemann> tomato is a fruit anywhere
<coreymon77> Alarm: fruits are not, they have seeds
<Schuenemann> unless greek tomatoes are different
<hasan> everybody is very gourmand here
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hasan> :)
<Alarm> paprika has also seeds, is it a fruit ?
<hasan> u see
<coreymon77> Alarm: paprikas a spice
<hasan> u should add a K letter in front of Ktomato is not a fruit
<hasan> in that way
<Schuenemann> Alarm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato#Fruit_or_vegetable
<Alarm> according to what u define as fruit, paprika is also a fruit
<snowdonkey> Is there such a service as satellite internet as opposed to DSL?
<Alarm> coreymon77,  u mean peperonis not paprikas
<hasan> Kpaprikas
<hasan> je vous en prie d'etre respeteux
<hasan> :P
<eriefisher> I use satellite. Xplornet. little slow
<eriefisher> it's my only option other than dial up
<Alarm> Tomato" to be both the state fruit and the state vegetable
<Alarm> after all, the whole world is not just america
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jussi01> next question ?
<Alarm> 1) they didnt "invent" tomato , 2) just because americans cant decide what tomato is, doesnt mean that we greeks cant call it a vegetable :)
<Alarm> and once we created democracy, i vote tomato to be a vegetable :)
<jussi01> Has someone got a kubuntu question?
<coreymon77> jussi01: yes
<Schuenemann> and that started because a comparison of Linux's IRC clients heheh
<coreymon77> jussi01: i need help compiling something
<jussi01> coreymon77: did you read the link before?
<Alarm> hehe :) jussi01  i apologise
<coreymon77> jussi01: yes, its not helping
<jussi01> Alarm: np's your all good :D
<zerozero> is there any danger with mounting an NTFS drive with NFS?
<jussi01> coreymon77: have you read the readme contained in the downlad?
<coreymon77> jussi01: there is none
<jussi01> coreymon77: can you give me a linkto the source?
<coreymon77> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=127002
<jussi01> coreymon77: tell me what you have done so far?
<Schuenemann> Re|ent|ess, so, how about that kandy?
<Schuenemann> ...
<coreymon77> jussi01: nothing, i tried using configure
<coreymon77> jussi01: but that didnt work
<coreymon77> jussi01: i installed the build-essential package
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: the source is broken
<jussi01> coreymon77: did you use configure or ./configure ?
<coreymon77> ./
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: at least it looks that way
<coreymon77> jussi01: where is the configure file?
<jussi01> BlueDevil: how so?
<jussi01> just looking
<BlueDevil> jussi01: for starters there's no configure, just a static makefile
<coreymon77> so what do i do?
<BlueDevil> jussi01: the build fails with a syntax error
<BlueDevil> maybe that's why nobody bothered to make a package
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: then what do i do
<coreymon77> ?
<BlueDevil> coreymon77: relax, kick back...get some beer
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: and then get arrested for underaged drinking
<BlueDevil> maybe it'll build on windows, there a visual studio project file in there
<jussi01> heh.. i
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: should i just try to wine the windoze binary?
<BlueDevil> if there's a binary, yes
<coreymon77> BlueDevil: its for doze though
<coreymon77> well taht didnt work
<coreymon77> is there any way to compile it?
<jussi01> coreymon77: i cant figure it out right now.. weird... looks broken
<coreymon77> any way at all?
<coreymon77> jussi01: anything i can do?
<jussi01> coreymon77: not right now, ill continue to have a look though
<coreymon77> jussi01: maybe cvs?
<jussi01> coreymon77: ?
<jussi01> there is a cvs service also
<jussi01> ??
<coreymon77> its sourcefoge, they always have cvs
<coreymon77> jussi01: maybe you can build it for me from tehre, im cluelessabout cvs
<jussi01> link?
<coreymon77> jsut look on the link i already gave you
<coreymon77> its under the code menu
<Schuenemann> why some programs being ran by the terminal "lock" the terminal and some don't?
<coreymon77> jussi01: found it?
<jussi01> yep
<jose__> hola+
<jussi01> !es | jose__
<ubotu> jose__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<coreymon77> jussi01: does the cvs help
<coreymon77> ?
<jussi01> coreymon77: patience... ive got loads to do... ;)
<Schuenemann> coreymon77, just curious, what are you installing?
<jussi01> Schuenemann: tuxclimber
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Contrast> Does anyone know why Konqueror's not offering to save a .deb file to disk (and instead opening it in Kate) when I click this link - http://www.frostwire.com/download/?fileid=ubuntu&sid=60238450 ?
<Contrast> I already looked in File Associations for Konqueror's settings and everything looks like it's already set up properly.
<Schuenemann> Contrast, I don't know, but you can try wget if you just want the file for now
<coreymon77> Contrast: or you could use firefox
<Contrast> coreymon77: Trying to ween myself off Firefox. I'm reaching for a GTK-free desktop, although it's starting to look unrealistic
<Schuenemann> Contrast, does that help with EVERY .deb url? maybe the content-type is defined as text
<Schuenemann> defined in the server
<Contrast> Schuenemann: Well, I just tried one from http://www.getdeb.net/ and the same thing happened
<Contrast> I would imagine their server would be properly configured for the filetype
<jussi01> yeah, i have that problem also...
<Schuenemann> hmmm, yeah, the problem is not with them
<coreymon77> Contrast: my response to that is, good luck!
<Schuenemann> btw, thanks for this site :p
<coreymon77> jussi01: so? any luck?
<jussi01> coreymon77: patience.. im downloading build deps and a cruddy internet connection...
<Contrast> coreymon77: Thanks. :-)
<Contrast> Schuenemann: No problem
<coreymon77> jussi01: oh, okay, take your time then
<Contrast> Schuenemann: I just wish they'd set up a repository. :-\
<Schuenemann> Contrast, I disabled the 'ask to save' and it was opened in ark, instead of kate
<Schuenemann> http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=1024&fpos=0 (this one is smaller to try)
<USlacker> can anyone confirm that kubuntuforums.net is down?
<coreymon77> USlacker: must be
<cWolfe> Can't open file: 'smf_sessions.MYI' (errno: 145)
<jussi01> same for me
<Contrast> Schuenemann: Looks like that got it for getdeb.net - the first link I mentioned still doesn't work though
<USlacker> thx - that's the error I get
<Contrast> Schuenemann: But that's a big help, regardless - GetDeb is the main place I'd be downloading deb's from anyway, so thanks a lot. :-)
<trakinas> how do i see a link path?
<Schuenemann> Contrast, try this: check separate something and ask to saev
<Schuenemann> it asked me to save this time
<Schuenemann> well, not for that frostwire one... maybe that site is the problem?
<Contrast> Schuenemann: "Show file in separate viewer"? I just checked that and it still does the same thing on the frostwire link
<Contrast> Ohh ok
<Contrast> Yeah, that's what I'm guessing. Just weird how Firefox opens it fine.
<trakinas> anyone?
<Schuenemann> weird, yes
<Schuenemann> trakinas, what do you mean?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: for instance... ls -l vmlinuz shows that it is a link for vmlinuz-2.6.21-...
<Contrast> I'm guessing he means, if a link redirects you to another site, how would you find out where it redirects you to?
<Contrast> Oh. I was way off. Heh
<trakinas> but i dont know where the original file is
<trakinas> is there any way to see where it is the linked file?
<trakinas> anyone?
<Dragnslcr> A symlink?
<Schuenemann> ls -la?
<trakinas> Dragnslcr: yep.
<Dragnslcr> ls -l will tell you
<Dragnslcr> Not sure offhand how you'd see it in Konqueror
<trakinas>   /boot/vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2
<trakinas> but where vmlinuz is?
<Dragnslcr> You mean vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2?
<trakinas> *where are vmlinuz... =P
<trakinas> yep
<Dragnslcr> I would guess in the same directory
<trakinas> /msg Dragnslcr
<trakinas> timmy@wintermute:~$ ls -la /boot/vmlinuz*
<trakinas> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      26 2007-06-13 16:30 /boot/vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2
<trakinas> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1745100 2007-04-15 05:07 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<trakinas> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1745836 2007-05-22 23:24 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic
<trakinas> timmy@wintermute:~$
<trakinas> ops.
<trakinas> i meant to send a pm.
<trakinas> sorry
<Schuenemann> isn't there a vmlinuz.... at the cd?
<trakinas> Schuenemann: but the kernel used on kaubuntu does not work properly with my dvd device
<trakinas> while gentoo kernel does. so Im installing this new kernel to see if it will work.
<Schuenemann> wait, weren't we talking about links and their locations? :p
<trakinas> Schuenemann: to where a link points.
<eriefisher> how did we get from a link to a kernel problem
<Schuenemann> yeah, that's my question too
<trakinas> eriefisher: when grub says error 15
<trakinas> =P
<naught101> anyone ever seen this in firefox?
<naught101> "firefox doesn't know how to open this address because the protocol (view-source) isn't associated with any program"
<trakinas> naught101: which is the url?? the FULL url?
<naught101> when selecting, and pressing "view selection source"
<Schuenemann> isn't that file at you cd, trakinas?
<naught101> in any page
<Schuenemann> cd == current directory
<trakinas> Schuenemann: no
<trakinas> i will post ls in a a paste bin
<naught101> trakinas: regardless of URL
<Contrast> I thought it was "current directory"? (has to nitpick :-P )
<trakinas> naught101: really??? paste any url you are tryinh here
<Contrast> err, *"change directory"
<NickPresta> Perhaps this is more of a general Linux question but how would one autostart an application when I login? (I know how to do this in the most basic way - symlink the binary to ~/.kde/autostart), but I want to start apache which takes commandline arguments. How would I autostart that? Wrap the command in a simple BASH script?
<eriefisher> I'm googleing error 15
<Contrast> Oh, nevermind. Wrong context, sorry. Heh
<naught101> trakinas: really... http://risingtide.org.au/
<trakinas> http://pastebin.ca/567561
<wedgeV> NickPresta: /etc/init.d/ and upgrade-rc.d
<naught101> I highlight the selection, then right-click>view selection source
<NickPresta> wedgeV, thank you. I will man and Google for more information.
<naught101> and I get that error. then I get an empty DOM browser
<Schuenemann> Contrast, I think it's current... whatever... :)
<wedgeV> NickPresta: when you isntall apache it should already get started by default
<trakinas> naught101: when trying to open or see the source?
<trakinas> it opened both here
<NickPresta> wedgeV, I compile apache on my own since I like the latest version.
<wedgeV> NickPresta: ah ok
<trakinas> Schuenemann: http://pastebin.ca/567561
<wedgeV> NickPresta: then go with what i said before
<naught101> yes.
<NickPresta> wedgeV, would I be correct in assuming scripts within /etc/init.d/ are run as root?
<wedgeV> yes
<Schuenemann> I have no clue...
<Schuenemann> lrwxrwxrwx 1 otto otto 26 2007-02-18 14:43 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<wedgeV> NickPresta: but you need to enable it with update-rc.d
<Schuenemann> this is the output for me
<Schuenemann> showing the full url
<NickPresta> wedgeV, understood. thank you.
<trakinas> Schuenemann: okay. but where is my file? i can find only the link. =(
<wedgeV> NickPresta: you can take one of the other scripts in there as a template... to get the start and stop working
<BlueDevil> how can i make conqueror save the credentials i use to connect to a samba share?
<Schuenemann> trakinas, maybe that vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2 is another link? I don't know
<trakinas> Schuenemann: neither do I. but it isnt on /boot/
<Schuenemann> I only have those 2 *generic* you also do
<trakinas> k
<trakinas> thanks
<trakinas> to look for a file i only need to type "find / name-of-thefile"
<wedgeV> trakinas: you might try "locate name-of-thefile" first
<trakinas> thanks
<Schuenemann> trakinas, try "readlink link"
<Schuenemann> readlink link_name
<NickPresta> wedgeV, thanks for the tips. I just finished writing the script and it appears to work fine. Thank you.
<wedgeV> trakinas: locate wont find new files though, you can update the search databaste manually with "updatedb" or something like that
<wedgeV> NickPresta: glad to help
<wedgeV> NickPresta: it gets run on boot though, not on login, but i guess thats what you want
<eriefisher> trakinas: the kernel is under /boot make sure grub points to that partition
<trakinas> thanks.
<trakinas> i will post my grub menu.lst
<thugnasty> hey, is there a good direct connect client for kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> trakinas, readlink didn't work too?
<NickPresta> wedgeV, yeah. I basically just ran the script with the "status" argument and it appeared to work fine so I guess we'll see next time I boot :P
<trakinas> Schuenemann: one second. too much information at the same time
<trakinas> heehheheheheh
<Schuenemann> it's just a second to test :p
<wedgeV> NickPresta: you can try to run it with "start" or "stop"
<trakinas> Schuenemann: im talking to my girl at the same time
<trakinas> she talks too much. lol
<wedgeV> NickPresta: did you run update-rc.d <yourfile> defaults ?
<wedgeV> NickPresta: that sets up the links so i will get started and stopped during boot/shutdown
<trakinas> Schuenemann: readlink link ----> vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2
<Schuenemann> bah =/
<NickPresta> wedgeV, yeah. I did that. It linked the files properly.
<trakinas> nothing
<trakinas> time to post menu.lst
<wedgeV> NickPresta: ok
<trakinas> here we go! http://pastebin.ca/567594
<wedgeV> trakinas: what problem do you have?
<eriefisher> whats not booting?
<snowdonkey> Hi, I made firefox my default browser doing: sudo update-alternatives config x-www-browser.  But when I click links in KDE apps like Konversation they still open in Konqueror
<wedgeV> snowdonkey: set it in kcontrol
<wedgeV> kde components
<ToddEDM2> hey there... does kubuntu have those desktop effects?
<ToddEDM2> why do you guys prefer Kubuntu over gnome ubuntu?
<snowdonkey> wedgev: Thanks, that did it.
<NickPresta> I prefer KDE to Gnome and XFCE to Gnome. I hate Gnome. >_>
<wedgeV> ToddEDM2: because we like kde?
<eriefisher> snowdonkey: system settings>>default applications
<ToddEDM2> ok i guess the question is , why do you prefer kde over gnome
<malakhi> ToddEDM2: You can get them work, but it takes a bit of work.
<malakhi> ToddEDM2: And because Gnome doesn't do what I want it to.
<trakinas> wedgeV: it says error 15
<NickPresta> ToddEDM2, I don't have a huge list of reasons but KDE just does what I want and works well.
<wedgeV> ToddEDM2: gtk apps look like they will crash any minute ... :)
<ToddEDM2> ahh
<snowdonkey> eriefisher: Thanks, got it working.
<ToddEDM2> so there is not major difference then
<wedgeV> ToddEDM2: probably because i used gnome when it still used to crash a lot :)
<snowdonkey> toddedm2: Well for me I like KDE's customizability.
<ToddEDM2> cool
<wedgeV> trakinas: when you do what?
<erichj> i used gnome for like the last 7 years, switched to KDE this week and will never go back to gnome. KDE is just so much nicer.
<ToddEDM2> im installing kubuntu on my laptop right now
<trakinas> wedgeV: i boot. choose the kernel and error 15... =(
<malakhi> ToddEDM2: It depends on what you mean by "major difference." There's a fairly different approach to the UI between the two.
<wedgeV> which kernel?
<ToddEDM2> i been trying gnome for the last month
<ToddEDM2> 7.04
<erichj> which kernel though, 15 or 16
<snowdonkey> toddedm2: For me Nautilus can't shake a stick at Konqueror
<ToddEDM2> ohhh crap.. i just noticed im not using thr 64 bit one
<ToddEDM2> should i use 64 bit, i do have turion64x2
<wedgeV> well too bad... now you'll have working java plugins and whatnot :)
<mneptok> i prefer GNOME. but that's all any DE choice is. a preference. anyone that tells you "_____ DE is superior" like it's a fact is lying. and 90% of GNOME and KDE devs will tell you the same thing.
<wedgeV> you can
<ToddEDM2> erichj ... not too sure
<erichj> stick to 32bit, 64 is a pain to get working if you are new to ubuntu
<wedgeV> but you probably want the 32bit
<trakinas> wedgeV: the new one
<trakinas> last on the list
<ToddEDM2> thx erichj
<ToddEDM2> i will stick to 32
<wedgeV> sidux?
<ToddEDM2> 58% done formatting
<wedgeV> ToddEDM2: do you reinstall from ubuntu 7.04 to get kubuntu 7.04?
<wedgeV> trakinas: yes
<ToddEDM2> wedgeV yeah
<wedgeV> trakinas: the kernel files are not there
<wedgeV> ToddEDM2: you could have just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<ToddEDM2> i was dual booting windows ubuntu... now im wiping everything and starting with no windows, just kubuntu
<wedgeV> or just kde
<wedgeV> ah ok
<erichj> wedgeV: some people prefer clean installs
<ToddEDM2> yeah i had partitions everywhre :P
<wedgeV> trakinas: how did you install that kernel?
<erichj> and if he is new removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove all those packages for gnome he installed
<trakinas> wedgeV: nooooooooow we get back to the question: where is the file that the link points to?
<erichj> so he would have a hard time removing stuff he doesn't need
<trakinas> wedgeV: a sh script that comes with the pack.
<wedgeV> trakinas: not there :)
<wedgeV> trakinas: run "updatedb" and then "locate vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2"
<wedgeV> trakinas: or maybe "find / vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2"
<ToddEDM2> i need to keep things as simple as possible... i been using windows for years
<ToddEDM2> since 3.1
<mneptok> trakinas: ls -Rla /boot | grep linuz
<ToddEDM2> so how do i find out what build i got
<wedgeV> mneptok: http://pastebin.ca/567561
<ToddEDM2> kernel
<mneptok> uname -a
<mneptok> pastebin taunts me
<mneptok> what is this kernel?
<wedgeV> mneptok: well its not there
<wedgeV> mneptok: he/she has a link /boot/vmlinuz to vmlinuz-2.6.21.5-slh-smp-2
<wedgeV> mneptok: relative link
<mneptok> how did that happen?
<wedgeV> mneptok: dunno, i dont know what he is doing
<eriefisher> trakinas: why did you install this kernel?
<ToddEDM2> sorry guys.. i was not paying attention
<ToddEDM2> i was just asking how i could find out what kernel i have
<wedgeV> uname -r
<erichj> type uname -a in a terminal
<eriefisher> in konsole type uname -a
<trakinas> eriefisher: because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/118276
<ToddEDM2> thx
<ToddEDM2> 2.6.20-15
<ToddEDM2> generic
<trakinas> eriefisher: im the one who opened the bug report... =P
<trakinas> eriefisher: now see why? =P
<wedgeV> trakinas: dpkg -l |grep udftools
<eriefisher> trakinas: is this a sata?
<trakinas> eriefisher: ide, i guess.
<eriefisher> I saw some problems on the forum recently w/dvd/sata
<trakinas> wedgeV: nothing
<wedgeV> trakinas: ok, different problem then
<mneptok> trakinas: i don't see why opening a bug means you're installing a kernel by hand
<trakinas> mneptok: smth has nothing to do with the other
<mneptok> trakinas: so why this custom kernel?
<trakinas> mneptok: i was trying to acess my data disk and someone here, reading the out puts, told me to open a bug report and try out with another kernel
<ToddEDM2> hey would i be able to install kubuntu on a usb thumb drive
<trakinas> mneptok: because it works on gentoo... so it is probably a problem between my device and ubuntu kernels.
<trakinas> wedgeV: ide... pioneer 112d
<mneptok> trakinas: did you compile this kernel?
<trakinas> mneptok: no. it is a series of debian packs.
<trakinas> you run a sh script and it does the job for you
<trakinas> mneptok: http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/sidux/
<mneptok> trakinas: i think this other person meant "use a previous Ubuntu kernel that worked"
<erichj> http://duggmirror.com/apple/Mozilla_COO_Steve_Jobs_Not_Good_for_the_Web/48eda90509619476ce915804da54658e_safari-marketshare-21.png
<erichj> wishful thinking. i guess jobs doesn't realize that more people use ubuntu than mac os x
<trakinas> mneptok: never used ubuntu before. and i really got problems trying to install any ubuntu kernel...
<trakinas> erichj: O.O
<mneptok> trakinas: wait, you're not using Ubuntu?
<trakinas> mneptok: i am..
<trakinas> i meant: never used ubuntu before this version.
<mneptok> ah, ok.
<mneptok> applying random kernel patches is not a great idea
<mneptok> one man's opinion
<trakinas> mneptok: okay. i can remove it anyways. it has an uninstall script too. =P
<trakinas> so, which kernel do you recommend??
<gnomefreak> not a great idea? I wouldnt even call it slightly an ok idea
<trakinas> gentoo used to work great and mounts it on /dev/hda, not on sda... which, i think, is scsi emualtion, isnt it?
<gnomefreak> kernel patch goes bad or is bad you dont boot
<mneptok> trakinas: use the stock ubuntu kernel. post relevant logs to the bug report.
<eriefisher> trakinas: did you try the other one on you .lst 2.6.20-15?
<trakinas> what you mean with 'stock ubuntu kernel?'
<trakinas> eriefisher: same thing
<erichj> the one that comes with the live cd
<trakinas> same thing. i/o read error.
<eriefisher> what type of drive(model no.) is this
<trakinas> eriefisher: pioneer 112-d
<carlos_> wtf?
<trakinas> carlos_: wtf what?
<iosis> damnn...
<trakinas> so... what should i do??
<eriefisher> I'm stumped here, no problems in Gentoo?
<trakinas> eriefisher: no
<trakinas> eriefisher: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7935453/dmesg-gentoo.log
<wedgeV> you could take build a 2.6.15 kernel i guess
<trakinas> eriefisher: to see it on ubuntu, just remove dmesg-gentoo.log...
<trakinas> wedgeV: by hand? i tried, but crashed when attempting to compile.
<trakinas> and i didnt understand the "ubuntu way"
<wedgeV> trakinas: dunno, i do it the debian way
<wedgeV> ubuntu way works too
<trakinas> wedgeV: i did how o learnt. it crashed while making it.
<trakinas> (after make menuconfig).
<wedgeV> there are tons of howtos
<wedgeV> grab the source from kernel.org
<alatnet> uh, anyone know how to configure kubuntu to use a bluetooth optical mouse?
<wedgeV> extract, put you current ubuntu kernel .config in, maybe run make oldconfig...
<trakinas> wedgeV: i think i've done everything right, since i followed i guide i have here with me.
<trakinas> Im running the update and it is downloading a new kernel header
<Noldoaran>  I'm trying to compile a kernel using 'make xconfig', but it is complaining about not finding the qt installation, which qt library does it use? I installed libqt4-dev, but it still doesn't work..
<wedgeV> qt3
<trakinas> Noldoaran: i always prefered menuconfig
<Noldoaran> trakinas: yeah that works..
<Noldoaran> wedgeV: ok, thanks
<alatnet> can someone help me out in configuring kubuntu to work with a logitech bluetooth optical mouse, plz?
<josh> Anyone wanna help me get DRI going.
<josh> i'm newb.
<trakinas> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<trakinas> come on bot! =(
<trakinas> josh: which chipset?
<josh> i810 driver.. Intel 915 card.
<trakinas> if it was a SiS, i would suggest you to forget about it
* trakinas has a sis chipset
<Noldoaran> wedgeV: thanks again installing libqt3-mt-dev fixed it
<wedgeV> np
<josh> I know it works.. I got it working for a while..
<josh> Then I attempted to run AIGLX, removed it, and the DRI is gone now.
<trakinas> josh: so AIGLX removed the dri support/driver?
<josh> Well everything just kinda flipped out.
<josh> I had to run uhh.. dpkg-reconfigure a few times to get it running again.
<trakinas> strange...
<josh> It's possible that that's the reason, but I had to change a LOT of settings in the meantime.
<erichj> josh: did you install the new xorg intel drivers? there is an updated package in the reps
<josh> So what are the basic things needed to get DRI going?.. I have Load "dri" in my xorg.conf file.. And there's the DRI section with mode 0666 or however it goes.
<trakinas> brb
<erichj> xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3) [universe] 
<josh> What is that?
<erichj> newest intel drivers
<josh> Okay yeah that wasn't installed.
<josh> Wait wait.
<josh> It was installed.
<josh> nonono hahahaha you're right it was.. it was tellign me it was removing the old i810.
<trakinas> how do I check which packages werent installed?
<erichj> just restart kdm after they install
<josh> Alright. Thanks. Lemme try that.
<josh> Brb.
<wedgeV> trakinas: look in aptitude ?
<yuriy> anybody know how to get nvidia to underscan for hdtv-out?
<trakinas> wedgeV: how? :/
<trakinas> -f?
<wedgeV> "aptitude"
<wedgeV> move to "not instlled"
<trakinas> wedgeV: only aptitude? no parameters?
<wedgeV> enter
<wedgeV> yes
<trakinas> okay. a list of not installed ones...
<wedgeV> ah :)
<trakinas> but adept was updating and crashed saing it would broke other packages and etc..
<trakinas> so aptitude -f?
<rodrigo> hello how do I hear midi files in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !midi
<josh_ls> I tried to install that intel driver.
<josh_ls> I couldn't boot
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<erichj> system settings - > sound hardware -> hardware -> set midi device
<josh_ls> When I try to log in the screen just flips out and flashes a bunch and then returns to the login screen after about 8 seconds.
<erichj> hmmm
<trakinas> wedgeV: so???
<josh_ls> so I reinstalled the i810 and.. now it runs.
<trakinas> dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<erichj> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<josh_ls> Already removed it.
<trakinas> no one? =(
<josh_ls> Trying this dpkg-reconfigure -a, I don't know what it does but it looks like it's doing something useful.
<rodrigo> jucato what does the ! means?
<rodrigo> I saw it to many times
<trakinas> rodrigo: asking the bot
<erichj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rodrigo> trakinas lol
<rodrigo> trakinas: what does the bot means?
<trakinas> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rodrigo> trakinas: bot= ?
<joel_> ho
* trakinas out to dinner
<joel_> lhd
<trakinas> rodrigo: bot is a program.
<trakinas> google for irc bots and egg drop
<trakinas> (although I think this isnt an eggdrop bot)
<DaveTheAve> This is important! My resume created with OpenOffice, once exported as a PDF displayes purely as dots on other OSes! Please help me.
<DudeMeister> hey guys
<DudeMeister> can Aramok sync with an iPod?
<trakinas> DaveTheAve: wow! never saw this before. i will eat something and get back soon.
<erichj> yes
<trakinas> DudeMeister: yes.
<rodrigo> trakinas: ahh ok
<trakinas> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<DudeMeister> sweet!
<rodrigo> trakinas: and I run it with the console?
<DaveTheAve> trakinas: ok
<DudeMeister> and it handles album art, etc?
<rodrigo> just writing !midi?
<trakinas> rodrigo: the bot? it runs on a server...
<trakinas> rodrigo, go google about irc bots and have fun! =] ] ] 
<rodrigo> trakinas: ok
<trakinas> it can asnwer yur questions better than I can.
<Dragnslcr> Writing bots is more fun
<rodrigo> trakinas: thanks
<DaveTheAve> CAAAAA_Italics_Aerial not found on windows machines.... but I exported it as a PDF
<trakinas> Dragnslcr: he dont know what a bot is. im just telling him to read about it... =P
<jussi01> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trakinas> jussi01: i already did that.
<rodrigo> ok guys education time if you don't know what is a bot here it goes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_bot
<jussi01> heh... didnt see that
<mneptok> DaveTheAve: how did you export it?
<rodrigo> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<DaveTheAve> lossless, FPDF and PDF nether work
<mneptok> how did you export as PDF?
<DaveTheAve> File -> Export As PDF
<DaveTheAve> in OpenOffice
<DaveTheAve> mnepok: This is important! My resume created with OpenOffice, once exported as a PDF displayes purely as dots on other OSes! Please help me.
<erichj> @futurama
<jussi01> @now melbourne
<rodrigo> trakinas: as I understand it bot is a program here in the irc to make another channel?
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Melbourne: June 15 2007, 12:30:19 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Developers in 1 day
<DaveTheAve> mnepok: that was purely what i said to this channel for help copy and pasted.... not aim at you
<rodrigo> ooooh I want to go to Australia!!
<rodrigo> ubotu: you are there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are there? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hehe
<mneptok> DaveTheAve: sudo apt-get CUPS-PDF
<mneptok> GAH
<mneptok> DaveTheAve: sudo apt-get cups-pdf
<mneptok> 6bi dtpyhdaebx
<mneptok> DaveTheAve: sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
* mneptok slurps more coffee
<DaveTheAve> lol already knew the install part
<DaveTheAve> thx
<DaveTheAve> now what is this?
<erichj> ubotu: futurama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about futurama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> then use the PDF printer that appears in all print dialog boxes
<DaveTheAve> ok
<jussi01> @futurama
<mneptok> it's a Postscript to PDF renderer disguised as a CUPS printer
<jussi01> hehe, diabled here
<Khrajin> Can I pull my Thunderbird from my Windows partition into my Kubuntu and have all the setting save the same?
<jussi01> s/diabled/disabled
<mneptok> Khrajin: yes
<Khrajin> mneptok: I feel like a dummy, just copy it over, or what?
<mneptok> copy the profile dir
<DaveTheAve> mneptok: I can't get OpenOffice to use the CUPS printer
<DaveTheAve> it only allows use of the "Default Printer"... and I don't even have a printer installed lol
<rodrigo> ubotu what's that about factoids
<rodrigo> something that is not a fact but its seem like it is?
<Jucato> rodrigo: you are talking to a bot
<rodrigo> ok
<Jucato> !ubotu | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rodrigo> damn
<rodrigo> Now I feel like a caveman
<DaveTheAve> mneptok: I can't get OpenOffice to use the CUPS printer
<Khrajin> But, it's so easy even a caveman can do it.
<DaveTheAve> it only allows use of the "Default Printer"... and I don't even have a printer installed lol
<Khrajin> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eriefisher> !ubotu | caveman
<ubotu> caveman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Khrajin> mneptok: Where is the profile for mozilla?
<Khrajin> mneptok: thunderbird*&
* dthacker wanders in
<rodrigo> hahahhaha
<rodrigo> I was talking with a program
<eriefisher> Dave: print to pdf should be in the drop down menu when you click print
<mneptok> Khrajin: Documents And Settings/$USERNAME/Application Data
<Khrajin> mneptok: To which directory?
<rodrigo> so bot is the clip of irc
<rodrigo> like the clip of office
<mneptok> Khrajin: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<mneptok> DaveTheAve: you may need to restart OO.o
<Khrajin> mneptok: Thanks, DLing TB
<Khrajin> How do you view hidden files in Konqueror?
<mneptok> view menu
<Khrajin> yay thx
<dangbert> kTo quote, "Chuckie",  "I'm baaaack!!!!"
<dthacker> wb dangbert, even though I've never met you, I'm sure it hasn't been the same without you.
<dangbert> Last night was asking about an error message I was getting when I tried to install Kubuntu "MP-BIOS bug: 8254m timer not connected IO-APIC."  The advice was to get the Alternate CD and try to install again.  From what I can see, the only differencce is you do not have the graphical choice  - at least it looks that way between the DVD and the Alternate CD.  Anyway - so far no success
<crackhead_25_> where is the kopete history file stored? anyone know?
<dangbert> I don't know
<dangbert> I have a copy of SUSE 10.2 and it will install, with the "no apic" option
<erichj> dangbert: from the alt cd install screen you should be able to pass noapic option for the kernel
<dangbert> Not that I could see
<Jucato> crackhead_25_: if the History plugin is enabled, it's in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/
<crackhead_25_> thanks.. ill go check..
<Jucato> be warned, it's in XML
<Khrajin> Can I pull my Thunderbird from my Windows partition into my Kubuntu and have all the setting save the same?
<ToddEDM2> ok guys im back..... i got kubuntu all installed... networking is working fine, but the sound on my system is not , any suggestions?
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: hammer
<ToddEDM2> Khrajin.. if i took a hammer to my laptop, i would most likely break the lcd and i kinda need that
<DemonSamurai> after some updates i made i have about 6-7 ubuntu choices in boot screen how can i correct it? help pls
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: Taking a hammer to a laptop would produce sound.
<DemonSamurai> after some updates i made i have about 6-7 ubuntu choices in boot menu how can i correct it? help pls
<ToddEDM2> Khrajin... ok you win
<Khrajin> DemonSamurai: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: Thx.
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: What model laptop?
<ToddEDM2> acer
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: Need more details.
<ToddEDM2> aspire 9300-5024
<ToddEDM2> turion64x2
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: Research which model soundcard you have
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: That will help in figuring out what you need to do.
<ToddEDM2> i used to know.. hold on
<dthacker> dangbert: put in noacpi at the kernel prompt, I think
<Jucato> DemonSamurai: you can uninstall the other unused kernels
<Khrajin> Jucato: That too.
<ToddEDM2> you know of a cmd that might tell me?
<Khrajin> ToddEDM2: Nope sorry. I'd suggest using acer.com
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dangbert> I did and it started to install, but errored out with a host of kernel panics in just a little while
<Khrajin> dangbert: Give your kernel some blood thinners and nitroglicern for those panics
<dangbert> The kernel isn't the only one :-)
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Contrast> Can someone point me in the direction where I can find out how to set up a home network, aside from just using NFS?
<Khrajin> This way ------------>
<Contrast> Oh ok. Thanks. :-P
<Ahmuck> hi, has anyone been able to get safari beta 3 to work under wine on kubuntu?
<rodrigo> hola
<rodrigo> hi
<marcelol> 'lo folks
<dthacker> dangber: kernel panics?  Have you run memtest for awhile?
<marcelol> anyone here an nvidia driver/glx guru ?
<eriefisher> Ahmuck: safari(apple) under wine(windows emulator)??
<josh__> Running dpkg-reconfigure didn't help with the DRI issue.
<Ahmuck> eriefisher: yes, tried it, hangs turn options off, crashes
<Ahmuck> doing an strace now
<marcelol> dl'd the linux kernel generic package and glx 9631....but when I enable it I get a totally black screen with a cursor at the upper left
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, what card do you have?
<eriefisher> Ahmuck :why safari?
<marcelol> GeForce 4200 Go ( Inspiron 8500 laptop )
<marcelol> 64Mb version
<Ahmuck> eriefisher: for web testing
<marcelol> it says it should support it..
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, you may need the nvidia-glx-legacy for that one...
<marcelol> there's a newer drive on nvidia's website, but the installation instructions are for Suse
<marcelol> you think so ?
<marcelol> bummer
<marcelol> so the docs are wrong huh ? ( wouldn't be the first time )
<hitmanWilly> using the nvidia sites drivers are not reccommended, they tend to break ubuntu
<marcelol> the readme.txt says 0x286 GeForce4 4200Go
<marcelol> again.......doesn't surprise me
<josh__> I can't get DRI to run. My xorg.conf file loads it. But it's just not on.. Anyone got advice? i810 driver, Intel 915 card.
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, do you have the linux-headers pkg as well?
<eriefisher> Ahmuck: doesn't safari use gecko just as firefox?
<marcelol> let me look hitman...
<marcelol> I have a few of them installed
<hitmanWilly> safari = blatant rip-off of konq
<josh__> No one?
<gdiebel> uh safari is webkit, read up on khtml. you are in #kubuntu
<Ahmuck> safari uses khtml like konq
<Jucato> not exactly
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, IIRC there's also a specific pkg you need for compiling binary modules
<marcelol> linux-headers-2.6.20-15 , linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.20.16, linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic, linux-headers-generic
<hitmanWilly> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcelol> Hmmm
<Ahmuck> bleh, wine budget dedicated update my wine and created an association for *.exe to open up in wine, so now i have to worry about spyware in my wine installation
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, ok, the -headers-generic is a meta-pkg that makes sure you have the newest ones installed
<marcelol> excellent..( learn something new every day )
<S4L2> can anyone recommend a blogging application? That being, anything along the lines of blogtk (which I haven't tried yet)
<marcelol> so you think if I downgrade to the legacy, that might do the trick ?
<marcelol> note: my goal here is to get Beryl to work
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, same thing with the -kernel-generic pkg
<hitmanWilly> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> ok, hold on...
<hitmanWilly> ok, marcelol, it appears that your problem is a known bug with that type of card, check this link for a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/109414
<marcelol> whoa...go figure
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, apparently, those cards tend to try to ouput on the external monitor hookup vice the laptop display
<josh__> DRI.. nobody.. :( drat.
<marcelol> snap...that f'ed up.......wonder if this thing has a way to disable "display via external display"in the bios...(probably not )
<NickPresta> josh__, what did you ask with DRI?
<marcelol> so let's say....I enable the driver...and then edit my xorg.conf by hand like it said in the bug : "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" to the "Screen" section
<josh__> I can't get DRI enabled.
<NickPresta> josh__, which guide or instructions have you been following?
<josh__> in my xorg.conf, it's set Load "dri".. When I glxinfo | grep rendering it says no.
<josh__> Uh.. None really.. I just noticed here and there that the general consensus that you just need to Load "dri".
<josh__> My card supports it.
<crdlb> josh__, what video card?
<josh__> Intel 915 with i810 driver.
<crdlb> josh__, glxinfo|grep client
<josh__> client glx vender string: ATI
<josh__> Uh, that might be a problem.
<crdlb> why did you install fglrx?
<josh__> I have no idea.
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<josh__> I probably just checked it on a long list of packages
<julius> can someone type julius:
<dthacker> julius:
<julius> cheers
<dthacker> np
<dthacker> .oO(if only they were all that easy....)
<crdlb> heh
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, yes, that should (maybe) work...
<NickPresta> josh__, you may want to try following the first page in this article: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<josh__> okay deleting the fglrx
<julius> anyone here get CS to work with twinview?
<crdlb> josh__, and you have to purge it
<marcelol> is gonna give it a shot
<marcelol> should I enable the driver with that command it says in adept, or is there a different way to enable the driver ?
<josh__> done.
<dthacker> what is CS?
<crdlb> josh__, check for direct rendering again
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, which cmd is that? sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<josh__> says no
<marcelol> yeah that
<josh__> Vendor is now SGI
<crdlb> josh__, restart X
<dthacker> julius: I have twinview working at my office.  What is CS?
<josh__> Alright, be right back
<crdlb> marcelol, you don't need legacy on that card
<josh__> Thank you for the assistance.
<NickPresta> dthacker, it is Counter-Strike
<dthacker> haha, can't play that at work......
<hitmanWilly> marcelol, yes, run that, then add the line to xorg.conf, then run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals (if you plan on running beryl)
<NickPresta> julius, I have TwinView and I've successfully had CS installed and running before (before I had TV) but I havent tried them together. Are you trying to get dual-monitors to work with CS?
<dthacker> bbl
<josh__> Still direct rendering is no
<crdlb> josh__, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<josh__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25648/
<josh__> Note line 2197
<crdlb> your problem is right here: (EE) I810(0): Failed to allocate texture space.
<josh__> Too little video card memory?
<marcelol> ok folks....gonna reboot and see if this picked it up.....wish me luck
<marcelol> brb
<josh__> Is that what I'm understanding, crdlb? Too little video card memory?
<crdlb> (--) I810(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte << nope
<josh__> i've got plenty of hard drive.
<NickPresta> josh__, as for your error, you may want to check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412973
<josh__> Alright, I'll check it out, thank you.
<trakinas> error 17 while dpkging linux-image
<josh__> Alright I checked it.. I'll try what they say.. Thanks again.
<trakinas> Im getting post instalation error 17 on dpkg
<draik> Other than Kubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop, what else is there?
<trakinas> draik: in desktop?
<hitmanWilly> draik: xfce-desktop
<draik> trakinas: Yes.
<Dr_willis> xubuntu-desktop
<hitmanWilly> err, that :)
<Dr_willis> and a dozen+ other window managers
<trakinas> fedora, mandriva, kurumin (brazilian), and many others.
<draik> xubuntu-desktop... found that one. Is that similar Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> some are not quite as well done/setup as others. Matchbox for example.. dont work right from the initial isntall.
<trakinas> draik: check distro watch
<Dr_willis> xuubntu is xfce
<trakinas> but keep distance form Xandros and Suse.
<draik> trakinas: I'm sorry, I thought you mean as *-desktop
<Dr_willis> Not sure if thers a fluxbox-desktop yet
<trakinas> ahhhh
<trakinas> sorry
<hitmanWilly> there is a fluxbuntu though :)
<draik> trakinas: I go to Discrowatch.com every once in a while. Great site :)
<Dr_willis> all the  WHATEVER-desktop packages are sets of related packages for the full desktop.
<nzk> Why is my computer so ungodly tortuously slow? Its not even that old, and it used to work fine
<nzk> I doubled the RAM and still problems
<trakinas> if i had the time i would make and e17-ubuntu
<trakinas> but e17 is almost forever beta.
* Dr_willis puts on his Hat of EXP and starts Channeling miss Cleo!
<marcelol> well....that was fun......unproductive..but fun
<Dr_willis> trakinas,  thats been true for the last 5+ years at least. heh heh
<trakinas> nzk: mine is okay. 512 ram and 2,3 Sempron
<marcelol> same situation....empty screen....cursor at the upper left corner
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: what happened?
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm
<nzk> Mine has 1GB of ram and a 3.46ghz P4
<trakinas> Dr_willis: like y friend said - e17 will be gnu/hurd oficial wm
<marcelol> lucky for me I had a backup of the xorg.conf
<trakinas> nzk: ooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchhhhhhhhh
<nzk> I can't fathom why switching a window takes 5 seconds
<nzk> trakinas, why?
<draik> I'm currently using KDE. I have KDE (duh!) and GNOME installed. I want to get a full feel for the various desktops
<marcelol> because when I tried the dpkg-reconfigure...it said I didn't have xserver-org installed
<trakinas> nzk: it makes me fell im running an old machine
<crdlb> xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> draik,  most are rather minimal. WindowMaker is nice.  old-skool
<trakinas> so, what error 17 on dpkg means?
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: its xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> draik,  matchbox - has issues right now. Well their kdm menu entry has issues.
<draik> trakinas: nzk: I am feeling a small lag at times, but I'm sure it's something that I'm doing
<marcelol> oh....duh...
<nzk> trakinas, this makes me feel like I am running a 486
<marcelol> <-- putz
<trakinas> draik: how so?
<nzk> Anything I can do to make it faster
<draik> Dr_willis: Gotcha. Avoid matchbox
<marcelol> anyway....it did the same thing it's always done....blank  screen..."_" in the upper left corner
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: and yes, i assure you you have it :P
<Dr_willis> draik,  more like - if ya want to use it.. read its docs.
<marcelol> yeah I have it
<draik> trakinas: I don't know. I just figure its got something to do with something I'm running.
<draik> Dr_willis: Gotcha. Avoid matchbox
<Dr_willis> draik,  its a real specilized desktop anyway
<trakinas> you could look for fvwm, *box and a bunch of other wm's there are out there.
<trakinas> freedesktop and freashmeat can give you some clue.
<marcelol> should xerver-xgl be installed ?
<Dr_willis> mote that MatchBox is NOT related to Fluxbox, or Blackbox or Openbox. (those 3 are related)
<draik> I'm currently going to install xfce (xubuntu) and Edubuntu
<Dr_willis> edubuntu is just a bunch of eduational packages
<trakinas> why so? you can install their apps without installing the full system
<trakinas> there's iceWM too.
<draik> Dr_willis: I know. I'm planning on a kid and my friend is thinking about having it installed for his daughter. Either way, I'm preparing.
<marcelol> suppose I should try nv-glx-legacy ?
<trakinas> draik: you cant forget about tuxpaint
<Dr_willis> my wife likes TuxPaint. :)
<trakinas> dude! that things is insane! i think id enjoied it more than all kids on the school ive worked
<trakinas> Dr_willis: someone here asked about mspaint-like program and i suggesteed tuxpaint
<trakinas> he/she said it was amazing... lol
<Dr_willis> heh..
<Dr_willis> I want a DeluxePaint Clone.,
<Dr_willis> :)
<marcelol> damn...that would be the S__T.....I enjoyed DeluxePaint on my Amiga so much
<marcelol> it's one of the things I miss from it
<trakinas> which is the line to output msg in another language?? LC_ALL=en, for instance?
<marcelol> straightforward.....clean interface
* hitmanWilly is in the middle of recompiling X right now...
<Dr_willis> marcelol,  I think theres a very similer clone or 2 like it. but aint looked into it in ages
<Dr_willis> marcelol,  thers always the Amiga Emulators. :)
<draik> Do I want to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<marcelol> yeah...but it's nothing like running it native
<Dr_willis> draik,  may be best to do a clean reinstall
<ToddEDM2> hey guys, im just getting some programs for my new install... i used to use thunderbird on windows, is there something better
<marcelol> still has an optical mouse he got as a gift from Dale Luck
<Dr_willis> I can still rember the old amiga shortcuts
<marcelol> The Duck himself
<draik> Dr_willis: Hmmm... So I guess I just skip out on the dist-upgrade
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: thunderbird itself, if you like it
<Dr_willis> draik,  this is linux - do what you like. :)
<ToddEDM2> ok, i was just gonna try something new
<draik> Dr_willis: So this is what freedom means?!
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: well, there's thunderbird on nix, plus evolution if you want a more outlook-like setup
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: and about a million other email apps
<marcelol> yup yup
<draik> Well, I'm going to restart and come back in xubuntu. BRB
<ToddEDM2> what one do most use?
<marcelol> waits patiently
* hitmanWilly uses mutt :P
<kgx> mmm beer o'clock at work
<marcelol> whoa......mutt...never used it, but heard of it
<ToddEDM2> why do you use mutt hitmanWilly... anything in particular?
<draik> I'd like to report that XFCE was a failure
<draik> For some reason, I couldn't get in.
<draik> Something about a failed install
<draik> Go fig
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: i like a text interface
<marcelol> So should I like try out the nv legacy drivers ?
<ToddEDM2> ok
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: i wouldn't reccomend it unless you know how to set up fetchmail / smtp
<trakinas> http://pastebin.ca/567839
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: give it a try i guess...make sure you wipe the current nvidia-glx ones first
<ToddEDM2> yeah, im a windows user trying go get rid of it... so im gui all the way
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: what do you want...more features or light weight?
<ToddEDM2> light weight
<marcelol> well...adept will uninstall them no ?
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: but you should not fear the command line. and not avoid it. ;] 
<marcelol> when it switches  I mean
<ToddEDM2> and user friendly gui
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: id say just kmail then
<ToddEDM2> trakinas im trying
<marcelol> though seems other have gotten it to work....
<marcelol> strange
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: good! :] ] 
<ToddEDM2> ok kmail it is...
<trakinas> i found some operations faster and easier to do on text mode.
<stratos> Requesting help with configuring my Dual Monitors.  Currently my primary screen and my secondary screens are mix matched and I am trying to figure out how to swap them.
<trakinas> like renaming and moving files from dirs.
<trakinas> !dual screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> =(
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: id reccomend purging them through dpkg, probably a safer bet
<hitmanWilly> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<trakinas> so, anyone? http://pastebin.ca/567839
<hitmanWilly> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<marcelol> oh....
<marcelol> ok...
<marcelol> also....I remember when I booted to the recovery console and tried editing xorg.conf by hand
<marcelol> when I did "startx &" it said something about not being able to load the kernel module
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: its usually a better bet to completely wipe out drivers when doing a rollback
<marcelol> ok....Hmmm
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: ? that means it probably didn't install correctly
<marcelol> ahhhhhh
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: oh wait, safe mode? it may not even load nvidia on startup
<stratos> Requesting help with configuring my Dual Monitors.  Currently my primary screen and my secondary screens are mix matched and I am trying to figure out how to swap them.
<hitmanWilly> !dual head | stratos
<ubotu> stratos: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hitmanWilly> !xinerama | stratos
<ubotu> stratos: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<marcelol> hitmanWilly : yeah...the recovery console
<stratos> hitmanWilly: i want to use beryl with my dual screens though
<marcelol> so it didn't load it...that makes sense now...it still didn't work staight booting
<marcelol> so purge the package in aptitude
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: im not sure what the recovery image loads off the top of my head
<marcelol> and then install the legacy one ?
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: yeah, try that
<ToddEDM2> konqueror or firefox??
<hitmanWilly> stratos: maybe try in #beryl?
<hitmanWilly> stratos: or #ubuntu-effects
<stratos> hitmanWilly: i'll try ubuntu-effects thank you
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: if you like firefox in windows, why not?
<trakinas> konqueror sometimes displays y gmail account wrongly. go fig.
<ToddEDM2> does konqueror have anything firefox doesnt?
<calamari> hi
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: Im not sure.
<calamari> does kde have an applet similar to gnome's drawer?
<erichj> jeez, arguing with a mac addict is worse than reading one of linus's rants
<trakinas> calamari: i dont know. i never used dawer in gnome, though. =(
<trakinas> erichj: lol!
<trakinas> never had the opportunities
<marcelol> purging it now
<ToddEDM2> firefox it is then
<trakinas> * opportunitie
<erichj> opportunity
<jacques> hi there
<jacques> Do I need to install the ati driver in feisty?
<trakinas> erichj: thanks
<calamari> trakinas: it's kinda nifty.. you can open the drawer and have a bunch of apps there
<marcelol> hitmanWilly: purged nvidia-glx
<marcelol> not to adept and install the legacy ones
<trakinas> calamari: i know. i just never used
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> can anyone help me?
<trakinas> http://pastebin.ca/567839
<hitmanWilly> ok, brb
<marcelol> what was that command to turn on glx in the xorg.conf ???
<marcelol>  something something....argb....something something
<stdin> jacques: depends. It will run without it, but you won't have hardware accelerated 3d. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI tells you how to install it. Use the Edgy instructions for Kubuntu Feisty
<jacques> But now I am able to use beryl
<jacques> the problem I have is that I can not change the refresh rate
<ToddEDM2> this adept installter and synaptic are the same basically , right ?
<stdin> jacques: you'll get better help in  #ubuntu-effects
<stdin> ToddEDM2: they do the same job, yes
<ToddEDM2> ok thank you
<marcelol> what's the command to enable glx within the nvidia driver ?
<jacques> yes but they are speaking of a restricted driver manager. I can not see it under system applications
<stdin> jacques: Like I said, use the Edgy instructions
<stdin> marcelol: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"  maybe
<marcelol> that's to enable the driver..
<marcelol> I'm talking about how to add the setting for enabling glx
<stdin> that should do it
<marcelol> wb hitmanWilly
<stdin> marcelol: or look at:
<stdin> http://tinyurl.com/of644
<ToddEDM2> im sure liking the feel of kde over gnome
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2: you're in good company then :)
<stdin> remember too, that you can use Gnome apps on KDE (and vice-versa)
<marcelol> ok....removed glx-legacy  as well..
<marcelol> gonna reboot
<marcelol>  and then install the regular "non-new" glx driver
<marcelol> brb
<hitmanWilly> or in any WM/DE for that matter
<julius> could someoen help me with this guide: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.ph..._DVB-T_777_PCI
<ToddEDM2> stdin: i like the menus and actually i like the progress bars for some reason
<ToddEDM2> hahaha
<ToddEDM2> lets me know something is working
<ToddEDM2> i guess
<stdin> I don't like gnome just because it's brown :p
<stdin> j/k
* hitmanWilly is using WindowMaker atm...
<ToddEDM2> lol
<stdin> julius: maybe if you post the actual link to the guide
<marcelol> I don't like Gnome because someone associated with it has a "Monkey fixation"
<zyf> what's this?
<marcelol> ok
<marcelol> gonna reboot clean
<marcelol> and try at this one more time...
<stdin> zyf: what's what?
<zyf> what's IRC chat?
<hitmanWilly> zyf: its what you're doing right now :)
<stdin> zyf: it's a way to communicate, like a chat room
<trakinas> stdin: change the theme. =P
<stdin> zyf: you're in the #kubuntu channel now (all channels start with a '#')
<trakinas> zyf: this
<zyf> oh
<julius> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.ph..._DVB-T_777_PCI
<julius> my bad lol
<stdin> trakinas: I haven't used gnome since they started sending kubuntu CD through shipit
<stdin> julius: still not the full link (see the '...' part)
<julius> ah
<julius> lol
<julius> stdin: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_DVB-T_777_PCI
<stdin> zyf: the #kubuntu channel is used to get support on anything kubuntu
<julius> if im using kubuntu can i get general ubuntu support? :P #ubuntu is busy as and -au is quiet
<zyf> thank you
<trakinas> julius: regardless it isnt gnome questions.... =x
<julius> all i need to know is about the kernel section
<julius> also if i have a fullscreen app say ET how do i alt tab out of it
<julius> is there a special command for KDE?
<marcelol> ok
<trakinas> julius: i dont know.
<trakinas> maybe alt+f2 if you cnofigured it to change between desktops
<marcelol> hitmanWilly: What was that command to turn on the glx options in xorg.conf ?
<trakinas> but between screens, i dunno.
<julius> nah not dual screens, just like if i have it full screen to minimize it
<marcelol> also....I've got both 20.16 and 20.15 kernels in my grub menu...should I be selecting 16 or 15 ?
<stdin> julius: don't worry about the kernel part, the default ubuntu kernel has that all enabled already
<julius> stdin: sweet
<draik> Jucato: Hello.
<julius> stdin: ill see how i go then ;)
<draik> Jucato: I managed to get XFCE (xubuntu) installed
<draik> Jucato: For some reason, Edubuntu isn't an option for my sessions
<stdin> marcelol: use the latest, 2.6.20-16
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: 16
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: nvidia-xconfig
<That_Halfling> Having a problem trying to install, after the kernel loads it just boots to a blank screen with my cap lock key flashing any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: make sure that works first
<marcelol> ok.....did that...I'm talking about the other command to add the extra "argb" option
<marcelol> ok...I'll do that
<marcelol> brb
<That_Halfling> No idea?
<ToddEDM2> what is a good program to get .mp3s?
<ToddEDM2> something lite , i only get 1 or 2 songs a month
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: nicotine+
<trakinas> or in kde, museeq
<stdin> or don't use mp3 at all :)
<stdin> flac or ogg/vorbis ftw
<trakinas> yay!
<ToddEDM2> ok stdin, got a lite program that downloads them?
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: museeq
<trakinas> =P
<stdin> I just rip my CDs in to them
<stdin> I'd never download mp3's illegally ;)
<trakinas> i always did. since napster. =(
<stdin> tho...
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<ToddEDM2> museeq it is
<trakinas> but most of the cds i bought since then were due to p2p. ;] 
<ToddEDM2> stdin for 1-2 songs that i get i cant imagine buying the CDs
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: museeq ftw
<ToddEDM2> only time i listen to music is in the car, and thats why i got satellite radio
<stdin> !info museeq
<ubotu> museeq: Qt client for museekd. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.12-2 (feisty), package size 465 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<trakinas> it is soulseek compatible
<marcelol> rebooting...brb
<ToddEDM2> i used to use soulseek, years ago, but then it was gone
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: no it didnt. =P
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm more of a nicotine+ fan
<trakinas> it is up and running.
<trakinas> Daisuke_Ido: museeq is only nicotine+ for qt
<trakinas> i do prefer nicotine+
<Daisuke_Ido> trakinas: right, but there's something i don't like about museeq, can't quite put my finger on it
<ToddEDM2> i came back trakinas
<ToddEDM2> it came back
<trakinas> Daisuke_Ido: heehheheh.
<trakinas> hey there again
<ToddEDM2> used to be web based i think, cant remember
<trakinas> audiogalaxy
<trakinas> i miss it.
<trakinas> a lot. =((((
<trakinas> most of my music taste was built thanks to audiogalaxy.
<c0rrupt> hiya
<c0rrupt> just installed fiesty fawn and im having some video problems
<c0rrupt> if i boot normally
<c0rrupt> .. then i never see anything displayed, only black
<c0rrupt> however, if i go into the recovery console then do startx.. it loads up perfectly
<c0rrupt> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<julius> new guide i need help with ;) http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_Hybrid-FM_PCI
<trakinas> we should count how many time people complains about intel vg cards; =P
<stdin> hmm, 845G I got one of those in my (now) sever
<stdin> c0rrupt: you could try reconfiguring the X server (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) that will remake the config file for X
<c0rrupt> ok, ill try that
<c0rrupt> i had video problems before
<c0rrupt> about 6-7 months ago on kubuntu 5.0 ish
<c0rrupt> and i had an xorg.conf backed up
<c0rrupt> that i knew worked
<c0rrupt> so im using that atm
<stdin> intel chips never gave me any greife
<c0rrupt> Hmm
<ToddEDM2> hey how can i change the resolution of my desktop?
<stdin> !resolution | ToddEDM2
<ubotu> ToddEDM2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<c0rrupt> my laptop's video driver is really crappy
<c0rrupt> ok gonna try the cmd
<stdin> intel diver it great, it's GPL
<c0rrupt> er not driver sorry
<c0rrupt> just the hardware itself
<c0rrupt> always had probs with it
<c0rrupt> lol
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: left click on desktop --> configure --> change it
<stdin> well, that chip isn't so great :p
<trakinas> if there isnt the res you want, follow those instructions
<ToddEDM2> i dont see an option to change it
<crweb> my usb totally died...
<trakinas> my bad
<stdin> system settings -> Display
<icecruncher> crwebL your usb what
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: system config --> video
<crweb> on my motherboard
<icecruncher> suck
<crweb> sucks.  usb hubs won't work.  Keyboards, and mice are fine though
<crweb> no storage, no hubs, no printers
<CrypTom> hi all, since feisty I've got strange screen resolutions. Is there a way to change this? I'm using a laptop (sometimes with the internal display 1024*768, sometimes with an external tft with 1280x1024). In my xorg.conf I've only listed 1024x768 and 1280x1024, but when I change from external tft to internal (with full reboot), I get 1024*1024 !
<ToddEDM2> thanks trakinas stdin
<ToddEDM2> 1024x768 is all i got .. hmm
<CrypTom> So I have to manually change the resolution twice a day..
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: how is your maximum?
<trakinas> i mean, you know it can do
<c0rrupt> hmm stdin still not workin ;\
<mick_home> hi everyone
<ToddEDM2> that is my max
<mick_home> i just installed kubuntu (feisty) and all is well until i start the box and it tries to start X. I just get a black screen :-/
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: ahhh! so nothing wrong with it?
<crweb> also, the installer won't run from my disc
<stdin> c0rrupt: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin?
<icecruncher> crweb: try the alternate cd
<c0rrupt> sure
<trakinas> mick_home: wichi card?
<CrypTom> And when I've changed it manually from 1024x1024 down to 1024x768, I have to manually change it to 1280x1024 when booting with the external tft. xorg.conf is only used for kdm
<mick_home> ctrl+alt+F# keys don't work
<crweb> icecruncher: this are the cd's i ordered online
<ToddEDM2> doesnt it get any higher?
<mick_home> trakinas: english?
<icecruncher> crweb: hm, wierd
<c0rrupt> stdin, http://nopaste.com/p/aSr0ahj5rb
<crweb> lots of python errors
<trakinas> mick_home: which. sorry.
<trakinas> typo
<stdin> c0rrupt: there is another way "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" allows you to just change the resolutions available, you'll need to restart KDM after tho
<crweb> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37223
<CrypTom> ToddEDM2: was you question directed to me?
<c0rrupt> what makes you think its a resolution problem
<mick_home> not sure - it is a laptop from HP... i see an nvidia sticker on it
<mick_home> trakinas: ^^^
<trakinas> mick_home: lspsi on konsole
<mick_home> i can't
<trakinas> mick_home: change ttys dont work here too
<trakinas> on console then
<mick_home> i can't do anything on the kb
<trakinas> mick_home: neither access textmode?
<ToddEDM2> anyone CrypTom... doenst resolution go higher than 1024x768
<trakinas> ToddEDM2: my maximum is 1280x1024. 17"
<trakinas> mick_home: kb = keyboard?
<marcelol> this is MOST disconcerting
<marcelol> it just won't switch over
<icecruncher> crwebL no idea sorry
<mick_home> trakinas: kb == keyboard
<trakinas> i see..
<mick_home> i just get a black screen and i can't ctrl + alt + F# :-/
<mick_home> i'm returning this thing to the store tomarrow
<stdin> c0rrupt: hmm, this is what my one looks like (the one with the same chip as yours, just change the resolutions and it should work)
<marcelol> hitmanWilly : removed (purged) all nvidia packages except nvidia-kernel-common ( which I presume is the default "nv" driver support ? )
<trakinas> which thing? the laptop?
<mick_home> Vista was buggy as hell, so i tried Debian (same black screen thing), same problem w/ Ubuntu
<mick_home> trakinas: yup
<trakinas> mick_home: ohhhh... live cd didnt boot?
<mick_home> i blamed Vista for crashing every 3 minutes
<mick_home> didn't try it
<mick_home> no i actually installed it
<c0rrupt> ?
<trakinas> hmmmmmm. i thought you've tried kubuntu live cd
<mick_home> nope
<c0rrupt> stdin, change them to -what-
<mick_home> alternative
<trakinas> ahhhhhh
<trakinas> i see..
<trakinas> well.... id like to help you, but i have to go to bed
<trakinas> 02:30
<trakinas> =/
<mick_home> after the install it first started to hang w/ the progress bar, then on reboot the progress bar went all the way to the end
<trakinas> cheers all
<stdin> c0rrupt: to the ones you want, mine is set to be at 1600x1200, unless you want that resolutuion
<marcelol> anyone else here used the nvidia-glx drivers and had problems switching over from default one ?
<mick_home> same here
<mick_home> middle of the night :-/
<c0rrupt> max my laptop supports
<trakinas> Im really tired.. :/
<trakinas> cheers all
<c0rrupt> is 1024x768
<mick_home> night
* mick_home follows suite
<c0rrupt> thats pretty much the only res i can use
<c0rrupt> anything lower looks rediculous
<c0rrupt> its wierd that it works perfectly in recovery console
<ToddEDM2> c0rrupt i can only use up to 1024
<ToddEDM2> also
<erichj> 1280x800 here
<stdin> c0rrupt: just change all the "1600x1200" to "1024x768", backup your xorg.conf, then test my one out
<erichj> what video cards you guys using?
<c0rrupt> there is no 1600 dude
<erichj> you add it
<ToddEDM2> NV go6100
<c0rrupt> http://nopaste.com/p/aSr0ahj5rb
<c0rrupt>          Modes                "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<c0rrupt> ?
<ToddEDM2> i havent installed any drivers or anything
<erichj> add the res you want to it
<erichj> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0rrupt> did u post a link to urs or something
* c0rrupt scrolls up
<erichj> !info nvidia
<ubotu> Package nvidia does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ToddEDM2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emonkey-f> erichj, i too much
<erichj> there you go
<ToddEDM2> lol
<stdin> c0rrupt: heh, I meant in this one http://stdin.pastebin.us/37434 :)
<c0rrupt> okay thanks
<erichj> mine is an intel gma950(laptop)
<erichj> open drivers....mmmm
<rodrigo> hello, which is the command to install gnome desktop I have kubuntu
<erichj> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> rodrigo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<ToddEDM2> heres a lil question for you all ... what is your favofite firefox plugin???
<erichj> adblocker plus
<ToddEDM2> mine must be foxmarks
<erichj> and greasemonkey
<erichj> it's a tie, can't live without either
<rodrigo> what180 mb!!
<rodrigo> and then 780 mb?
<ToddEDM2> erichj what does greasemonkkey do ?
<rodrigo> is this normal thats the desktop size?
* c0rrupt crosses fingers
<c0rrupt> trying your config
<josephberte> hi
<erichj> ToddEDM2: it allows you to script events for sites. if a site doesn't function how you would like it to. just create a script and let greasemonkey do it for you
<c0rrupt> damn, stdin same issue
<c0rrupt> blank screen
<stdin> I had a big monitor, it's not supposed to be used on a laptop
<c0rrupt> but works from recovery console
<ToddEDM2> hmm
<c0rrupt> er
<c0rrupt> rrrr
<c0rrupt> Niceee
<c0rrupt> i see a mouse!
<stdin> c0rrupt: ok, post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<c0rrupt> haha
<c0rrupt> nah it worked
<c0rrupt> took soooo long
<stdin> ahh :p
<torchwood04_> Okay, I need some help
<c0rrupt> what happened to the debug output/ loading screen?
<torchwood04_> I just installed Kubuntu 7.40 on my Macintosh
<Nergar> hello
<c0rrupt> lol its blank again
<marcelol> anyone else have issues with nvidia-glx on a laptop ?
<erichj> i use it to remove menus items on ebay that i don't use, stuff like that.
<c0rrupt> wtf is goin on here ;p
<torchwood04_> I had reFIT installed, but I guess Grub took over and now I can't boot OSX
<torchwood04_> Is there any way I can boot it without having to use my OSX DVD
<tahsin> can anyone help me install my graphics driver ?
<marcelol> you and me both, tahsin
<tahsin> Nvidia tnt2 riva
<rodrigo> thanks another doubt how do  I arrange the icons trough KDE?
<torchwood04_> card info? os?
<torchwood04_> tahsin
<rodrigo> like in windows arrage by type time etc.
<torchwood04_> specs?
<torchwood04_> You need to tell us that info so we can help you tahsin
<tahsin> nvdia riva tnt2
<marcelol> try here first, tahsin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<erichj> tahsin: you will have to use an older nvidia driver
<marcelol> you'll probably have to load the nvidia "legacy" drivers
<erichj> nvidia no longer supports your card
<tahsin> yeah how ?
<tahsin> then what do i do ?
<erichj> click the link and follow the directions
<torchwood04_> Also, I was trying to install Unreal 2k4 on Kubuntu, and it said uncompressing failed on the install app
<tahsin> ok
<c0rrupt> stdin
<c0rrupt> in that logfile i see
<c0rrupt> "fatal server error:"
<erichj> torchwood04_: you might need to install ark
<c0rrupt> "lockup"
<c0rrupt> lol
<c0rrupt> pasting
<rodrigo> Jucato: hey thanks for the page another doubt how do  I arrange the icons trough KDE?
<torchwood04_> what is ark? shall I google?
<torchwood04_> thanks erichj
<Jucato> rodrigo: what do you mean?
<erichj> torchwood04_: it adds support for other compression formats that linux doesn't come with since they are non-free
<rodrigo> Jucato: like in windows when you want the icons get in order by size by type by time etc.
<c0rrupt> http://nopaste.com/p/ahJqyKqNe
<Jucato> rodrigo: where? in Konqueror?
<rodrigo> mmm I guess so
<Jucato> erichj: er.. that's not right.....
<Jucato> rodrigo: View menu -> Sort by
<rodrigo> Jucato: Oh, ok I'm used to the left click menu thanks for the info pal :-)
<erichj> wait you are right
<erichj> it's not ark, hold on
<c0rrupt> stdin, http://nopaste.com/p/ahJqyKqNe
<stdin> looking...
<c0rrupt> k
<torchwood04_> oh, yeah, because all i found was arklinux
<c0rrupt> thanks
<Jucato> torchwood04_: Ark is the archiving tool installed by default. It can handle different archive files *depending* on the utilities that are installed
<rodrigo> Jucato: Oh, here is sort by not arrange icons by
<torchwood04_> the file in question is called 'linux-installer.sh'
<c0rrupt> first link on google:
<Jucato> torchwood04_: Ark needs backend (background) utilities for handling different archive formats.
<c0rrupt> "Fatal server error: lockup with i810 - info. Help needed."
<c0rrupt> lol
<c0rrupt> sounds like me
<Jucato> torchwood04_: er.... that's not something you need to uncompress. I'm guessing there's something wrong with the installer
<erichj> you want to install support for rar, ace, 7zip
<torchwood04_> Ark is installed in Kubuntu, I just checked
<c0rrupt>         Option          "XaaNoSolidFillRect" "On" ?
<torchwood04_> jucato, ugh uhoh
<Jucato> erichj: no. it's the installer that's having problems uncompressing its own stuff
<erichj> ooh
<Jucato> unless... hm...
<c0rrupt>         Option          "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill" "On"
<c0rrupt> gonna try that
<erichj> torchwood04_: did you run it as sudo
<torchwood04_> i dunno, i'm new at linux sorry
<stdin> c0rrupt: you could try, never saw that perticular error before
<torchwood04_> i doubt it though
<erichj> sudo sh <name>.sh
<torchwood04_> you mean change the file name to that?
<erichj> no
<torchwood04_> in terminal
<Jucato> no
<torchwood04_> oh ok
<torchwood04_> er not
<erichj> sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<torchwood04_> ok, hold on, let me try
<rodrigo> Jucato: Mmmm ok, please answer me does the desktop matters to install a linux program?
<Jucato> rodrigo: I don't understand what you're saying
<torchwood04_> okay, wait, how do i open terminal?
<torchwood04_> again, sorry for my newbie-ness, i'm used to osx and xp
<rodrigo> Jucato: Let me explain when I go to the install programs I see a lot with the gnome name
<Jucato> torchwood04_: Alt+Space, type "Konsole"
<erichj> menu - > system -> konsole
<Jucato> torchwood04_: then you'll probably love Katapult
<erichj> rodrigo: if you want to install a gnome app, you will have to retrieve things it depends on
<c0rrupt> no luck
<c0rrupt> ;\
<Jucato> rodrigo: ah it doesn't matter. GNOME apps will run in KDE and vice-versa
<torchwood04_> lol
<torchwood04_> okay trying now
<Jucato> erichj: he doesn't have to. the package manager does that automatically
<erichj> rodrigo: if you are using apt-get it will dowload them automatically
<erichj> Jucato: yeah well he might compile from source
<torchwood04_> You people rock! It got the installer screen!
<torchwood04_> Thank you ever so much
<erichj> welcome
<rodrigo> Jucato: oh ok so the gnome and kde are just the desktop the interfase but it doesn't really matter for running the programs, Am I right?
<sivaji>  hi
<Jucato> rodrigo: yes. it doesn't really matter.
<rodrigo> Jucato: even if the program have gnome in it's name
<torchwood04_> okay, i'm stuck [again] 
<torchwood04_> i scrolled all the way down for the license agreement
<rodrigo> Jucato: dude thanks for the info
<torchwood04_> and the only option i see is exit
<rodrigo> Jucato: I was just about spendit lke a giga only for a misinformation
<rodrigo> Jucato: spent
<rodrigo> I'm also re practicing my english thanks to linux
<rodrigo> Jucato: I'm also re practicing my english thanks to linux
<torchwood04_> never mind, i figured it out
<Jucato> rodrigo: Spanish or Portuguese? (there are channels for those)
<torchwood04_> what is "would you like to install symbolic links to a directory in your path?"
<torchwood04_> yes or no?
<jerware> hi
<rodrigo> Jucato: spanish
<Jucato> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rodrigo>  !es
<rodrigo> !es |
<rodrigo> !es | rodrigo
<Jucato> rodrigo: you don't have to do that
<Jucato> the !es just calls the channel bot
<marcelol> shazam...she workie !
<Jucato> and shows the factoid for Spanish
<Jucato> Spanish channels
<torchwood04_> Wow, i love linux :P
<marcelol> weird though...had to restart X 3 times for it to really pick up my resolution
<marcelol> very eh-strange
<sivaji> what is the latest  version linux kernel
<rodrigo> Jucato: sorry friend I don't know to much about of commands
<rodrigo> too much
<torchwood04_> the latest linux kernel version is..
<torchwood04_> 2.6.21.5
<rodrigo> Jucato: well time to go to sleep thanks for the help if you see daskreech send my saluts
<rodrigo> see ya guys
<torchwood04_> as of 11 june 2007
<torchwood04_> fyi sivaji
<torchwood04_> Wow, Linux is so fast
<torchwood04_> Unreal 2k4 would have taken longer to install on Windows
<torchwood04_> bye
<marcelol> anybody encounter problems with the Emerald themer trying to retrieve themes "Error calling tar" ?
<Hobbsee> !beryl | marcelol
<sivaji> what is that fyi
<Hobbsee> !ping
<Hobbsee> bot is lagging....
<ubotu> marcelol: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> pong
<sivaji> torchwood04_  what is that fyi
<torchwood04_> SIVAJI, for your info
<torchwood04_> sorry
<sivaji> torchwood04_  ok ok
<torchwood04_> err, unreal 2k4 got a write failure for the second time :(
<torchwood04_> [the second install] 
<torchwood04_> ugh, i'm having a bad day lol
<torchwood04_> write failure on /usr/local/games/ut2004//Sounds/IntroSounds.u
<marcelol> Hobbsee : I'm not sure I understand....
<torchwood04_> can i manually copy->paste all the files?
<Hobbsee> marcelol: emerald is part of beryl, help for beryl is in #ubuntu-effects.  type /j #ubuntu-effects
<marcelol> OHmmm
<marcelol> I switched to Beryl and all of a sudden my window decorations went Bye Bye
<torchwood04_> okay, thanks again all, ill figure out the rest myself re:unreal2k4
<torchwood04_> also, um, i did have a problem trying to start into osx again
<torchwood04_> before i installed kubuntu, i installed reFIT as teh bootloader
<torchwood04_> but, kubuntu seems to have replaced that with grub
<torchwood04_> and grub does not see my osx partition
<marcelol> How do I get my decorators back...I tried reloading them, and it didn't take
<Nergar> anyone know how can i install resmgr, so i can compile k3b from source
<Nergar> ???
<torchwood04_> also, how do i switch to root to copy files into a folder that only root controls
<Nergar> hello?
<torchwood04_> nergar be patient
<torchwood04_> I am
<torchwood04_> please*
<Nergar> :p
<julius> torchwood: sudo
<julius> sudo command
<torchwood04_> the app requires root
<julius> or sudo -i to loginto root
<julius> http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/support_driverbympdpro.asp?category=TV%20Card&category2=Hybrid&proname=12&modelno=A16AR   which driver should i use
<torchwood04_> thanks julius, let me try
<sivaji> hi stdin
<torchwood04_> How do I switch into /usr/local/games in terminal
<torchwood04_> i tried ./usr/local/games
<sivaji> cd
<stdin> hey sivaji
<stdin> cd = change directory :)
<sivaji> torchwood04_  cd  /usr/local/games
<torchwood04_> WOW! I did not know I could use my DOS knowledge!
<torchwood04_> rofl
<stdin> umm, DOS uses cd too
<torchwood04_> stdin, umm, i know that
<torchwood04_> lol
<stdin> no, that was a question :p just with out the '?'
<torchwood04_> oh
<torchwood04_> well, yes it does :P
<stdin> I haven't used DOS is about 10 years, so it's foggy
<torchwood04_> lol
<sivaji> torchwood04_ kiddo
<torchwood04_> sivaji, huh?
<torchwood04_> Why are you calling me kiddo?
<torchwood04_> I'm just new at Linux
<sivaji> u need not say that we can identify
<torchwood04_> ?
<sivaji> torchwood04_ may i know why u r using linux , y dont  u use windows
<torchwood04_> anyway, i give up with unreal, it worked on windows, so i guess ill just stick with it on windows
<torchwood04_> sivaji, i don't want windows on my mac
<torchwood04_> so, i wanted to use linux for some of my games
<torchwood04_> so i do not have to switch to my windows machine
<torchwood04_> but sadly i still do
<torchwood04_> so yeah :(
<erichj> use bootcamp
<marcelol> well that was productive
<torchwood04_> erichj, i know what bootcamp is, i do not want windows on my macintosh :P
<torchwood04_> but, sadly, i'm switching back to osx
<kent> hi can someone help me change the permissions on my external drive
<torchwood04_> linux is too hard for me
<stdin> hay sivaji, I got in to the konvi svn :) with a script I made :D
<stdin> sivaji: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=60418
<erichj> that is a shame, because mac os is the tool of the devil
<torchwood04_> and windows is not?
<erichj> mac is worse than windows when it comes to locking you into formats
<erichj> you basically use what steve jobs says is ok
<torchwood04_> the tool as well?
<torchwood04_> lol
<torchwood04_> um no
<torchwood04_> There are many stupid mac users who WILL
<erichj> yes...there are many stupid mac users
<torchwood04_> blindly pre-order a new freakin' minor upgrade of  osx for 130! :X
<torchwood04_> usd
<torchwood04_> 130 usd*
<torchwood04_> those users make me so mad
<torchwood04_> they're upgrading just because ZOMG the desktop is translucent!
<torchwood04_> and because yes, steve jobs gives it to them
<torchwood04_> I plan on staying with OS 10.4 Tiger for a while
<erichj> most mac users get off on eye candy. nothing makes me as mad as when i think about safari on windows. steve jobs should know better.
<torchwood04_> ugh yeah
<sivaji> torchwood04_  dont flood the channel
<torchwood04_> k
<sivaji> stdin wht is that
<erichj> mac os is just eye candy to me. i get that with kde though
<stdin> sivaji: you give it a URL, and it gives you a TinyURL, from http://tinyurl.com
<stdin> sivaji: I can type "/tinyurl my-long-url-goes-here" and it will post a short url for it
<torchwood04_> Okay, so how can I re-boot into OSX?
<torchwood04_> from Kubuntu and Grub taking over lol
<erichj> no idea, i don't dual boot anything. one OS is enough for me. i run everything else as VM's if i need them
<stdin> sivaji: eg "http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Konversation?content=9927" = "http://tinyurl.com/36e7jy"
<sivaji> stdin ok ok
<stdin> the konversation people liked it, so they asked if that could use it in the development version
<torchwood04_> How do I access grub.conf?
<julius> what do you need to do?
<julius> and just sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<torchwood04_> add osx to the info
<julius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2847445#post2847445 anyone able to help me?
<stdin> torchwood04_: or just do "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" (as ubuntu uses menu.lst not grub.conf)
<torchwood04_> k
<torchwood04_> not working
<sparr> I have a Gigabyte GA-M61PM-S2 motherboard with onboard audio.  Manual says Realtek ALC883 chip.  LSPCI says "nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio".  lsmod says I am using snd_hda_intel.  Audio in most OSS games has static/clicking/popping.  Help?
<torchwood04_> can i just use my macosx dvd to boot from and select the mac os x partition to boot from?
<torchwood04_> sparr, please use a pasting app if you are going to paste stuff like that
<torchwood04_>  pasting site*
<sparr> a pasting site for one line?
<julius> no that was a fine size
<julius> sparr: lower the sound level
<torchwood04_> that was about 7 lines for me but nvm
<sparr> the problem scales with volume
<julius> sparr: theres a program (not the gui mixer) that can set the 100%
<sparr> half volume = half volume static
<torchwood04_> ok, i'm going to go
<torchwood04_> bye
<sparr> http://sparr.homeip.net/static.ogg
<julius> sparr: ok sounds a bit different
<sparr> sample of the problem.  ignore the horrible capture quality
<sivaji>  stdin i thought u r very old but u r just 21 great
<stdin> heh, and I don't even have a beerd :p
<sivaji> stdin can i see u photo
<stdin> sivaji: I don't have one up atm, I haven't got around to taking one
<sivaji> stdin can i see u *r* photo
<stdin> I'll put one up on launchpad when I get around to it
<sivaji> ok
<fatejudger> does anyone know if laptop acpi functions come enabled by default? (i.e. lid closing, power button, etc)
<stdin> yeah, acpi is started at boot
<stdin> (unless it's disabled)
<fatejudger> well I give up then
<julius> lol
<fatejudger> because I've tried everything to get my laptop to suspend on lid close
<julius> i need to get around to setting up cpu scaling and all the other power features
<fatejudger> I remember having some button I had to press in KDE
<fatejudger> in the power settings area
<fatejudger> to enable the ACPI features
<emonkey-f> fatejudger, do you know Guidance? the Batteri-icon right-down in the corner?
<fatejudger> emonkey-f: what about it?
<emonkey-f> fatejudger, there you can normally configure the action you want
<emonkey-f> (in 7.04 - feisty)
<fatejudger> emonkey-f: ideally
<emonkey-f> yeah
<emonkey-f> should 
<fatejudger> so I take it there's no rational explanation for something like this to occur?
<fatejudger> I mean, it USED to work in Edgy
<emonkey-f> That's pitty :(
<fatejudger> yeah well, I'm not surprised
<fatejudger> I bet you it's this damn Gnome business
<fatejudger> I thought I'd try installing Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu this time and it's given me nothing be grief
<fatejudger> *but
<kraut> moin
<Forsaken200> hey, I need some help with installing GTK+. Can someone help me?
<_dac> no
<emonkey-f> Forsaken200, why do you need GTK+ and which version? only the libraries?
<emonkey-f> tell us what do you want to do, then it's easier to help
<neonlinux> hey all... need help... my nic is a gigabit nic.. and its downloading across a lan at 350k
<neonlinux> any ideas?
<neonlinux> cables and other machine is fine
<mattsqz> what is the other end like
<mattsqz> gigabit also?
<mattsqz> crossover cable, switch, router, ?
<neonlinux> unfortunatly no... its 100mb
<neonlinux> switch
<mattsqz> 100btx switch?
<mattsqz> or 10bt
<neonlinux> 100
<neonlinux> in windows it had no worries (unfortunatly im still dual booting)
<Scullder> hi
<mattsqz> you sure its a switch or is it a hub
<neonlinux> switch
<mattsqz> well thats a bit odd
<mattsqz> i suppose it could depend on the disk its transferring from?
<neonlinux> mattsqz: trying to find out what card it is.. (its in a laptop)
<neonlinux> gtg.. ill keep playing.. thanks mattsqz
<sivaji_> sivaji :  are u from india
<sui> hi
<sui> how can I install rsh/rlogin? I use kubuntu 6.10 and i have some old unix-machines here which don't support ssh. I did aptitude rsh-client, but aptitude tells me that rsh is already installed
<sui> but it's just a symlink to /etc/alternatives/rlogin which links to /usr/bin/ssh
<sivaji2009> sui try #ubuntu
<sui> k
<stdin> sui: you installed rsh-client?
<stdin> sui: have you tried "sudo update-alternatives --config rlogin" ?
<sui> stdin: aptitude install rsh-client -- No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<stdin> try the "sudo update-alternatives --config rlogin" command then
<sui> stdin: i haven't tried update alternatives. will do now
<sui> stdin: There is only 1 program which provides rlogin
<sui> (/usr/bin/slogin). Nothing to configure.
<stdin> sui: there should be two
<stdin> sui: /usr/bin/slogin and /usr/bin/netkit-rlogin
<sui> stdin: no, netkit-rlogin isn't available here: ls: /usr/bin/netkit-rlogin: No such file or directory
<stdin> sui: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<sui> stdin: it's a new install from a 6.10 and yesterday i did an aptitude update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<stdin> sui: do you have the universe repository installed ?
<stdin> or enabled rather
<sui> stdin: i didn't change sources.list
<stdin> sui: try "sudo apt-get install rsh-client"
<stdin> see if that spits out an error
<sui> Note, selecting openssh-client instead of rsh-client
<sui> openssh-client is already the newest version.
<stdin> hmm
<sui> do i have to enable universe repositories?
<stdin> you may have to enable it, yes
<stdin> just uncomment it
<sui> do i need backports?
<stdin> you don't need it
<sui> stdin: works
<sui> stdin: ty
<stdin> np :)
<DemonSamurai> ermm can i get some help with this : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".????
<stdin> DemonSamurai: do you have "Load    "dri"" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sui> DemonSamurai: i suppose you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DemonSamurai> sui give me th command for the terminal
<sui> DemonSamurai: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> add the "Load    "dri"" line under "Section "Module""
<DemonSamurai> the is one there already
<stdin> how about the "Section "DRI"" part ?
<stdin> should be at the bottom (normally)
<sui> DemonSamurai: look at the end of this file at 'Section "DRI"'
<sui> DemonSamurai: add     Group      "video" Mode       0660
<sui> DemonSamurai: Mode should be a new line
<sui> and after that 'EndSection'
<josh__> Sup everyone!
<stdin> it shouldn't need the Group part, as only root (the X server) is going to access it
<sivaji2009> stdin how to check my cpu speed
<DemonSamurai> ermmm how can i opened outside of the terminal
<stdin> sivaji2009: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stdin> DemonSamurai: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sivaji2009> cpu MHz         : 1004.742 but my actual speed is 1.67GHz
<sivaji2009> stdin
<mattsqz> are you sure
<mattsqz> speedstep/powernow dynamically changes cpu speed
<sivaji2009> stdin ya i am sure as per windows my cpu speed is 1.67GHZ
<ardchoille> What happened to http://www.linux.org/ ?
<DemonSamurai> sui you there?
<sui> .
<DemonSamurai> there is a section DRI
<DemonSamurai> mode o666
<DemonSamurai> 0666*
<DemonSamurai> but still when i type wine in terminal i get this
<sui> DemonSamurai: what videocard do you use, and check the driver
<DemonSamurai> ok now i need the big help
<DemonSamurai> i need to uninstall and reinstall the driver
<sui> when I install nfs-client or cups, where can i configure that they should be autostarted on boot?
<sui> DemonSamurai: what videocard do you have?
<DemonSamurai> ASUS ATI EAX x1600 series
<sui> DemonSamurai: have you installed fglrx-driver?
<DemonSamurai> yes
<DemonSamurai> i also downloaded the driver from ati.com
<sui> DemonSamurai: do you load fglrx as driver for your card?
<sui> DemonSamurai: in xorg.conf?
<DemonSamurai> hmmm
<DemonSamurai> tell me where to look on xorg
<sui> DemonSamurai: Section "Device" for your video card
<sui> where can I find a runlevel-control in kubuntu?
<DemonSamurai> Section "Device"
<DemonSamurai> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc ATI Default Card"
<DemonSamurai> 	Driver		"vesa"
<DemonSamurai> 	BusID		"PCI:4:0:0"
<DemonSamurai> EndSection
<eagles0513875> how do i setup mysql on my local machine
<stdin> sui: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services
<sui> DemonSamurai: right, and instead of vesa you should use fglrx
<stdin> http://tinyurl.com/esmch
<stdin> eagles0513875: ^
<eagles0513875> ty stdin and i also didnt know there was a mysql channel lol
<stdin> eagles0513875: that's from the LAMP howto, but it should help
<eagles0513875> question what would my internal ip address be
<DemonSamurai> omg i am not able to save it
<stdin> eagles0513875: there is the localhost one (127.0.0.1), or if you are on a LAN, you'll have a 192.168.X.X address
<eagles0513875> oh ok ty
<eagles0513875> so basically i use the loopback address
<stdin> yeah, it's easiest
<eagles0513875> ok
<hoddogarus> hello. i am new to kubuntu. my old lancard has broken and i cannot install the new one. can someone help me on it? (Lan Card Realtek 9139D)
<stdin> hoddogarus: you should be able to plug it in and use it
<baudthief> Hello, is there something like ultraVNC that only takes over keyboard/mouse instead of the whole lot? (Got display directly connected through a KVM switch)
<hoddogarus> i am able to plug and use, but kubuntu doesn't recognize it. i got drivers, but i am also new to linux.
<sui> hm, when i try to reconfigure mynetwork settings i get this error: Please don't supply more than one address family.
<stdin> what command are you using?
<sui> I set an address for loopback and for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<stdin> pastebin it
<sui> stdin: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sui> atm, i configured my network directly with ifconfig
<sui> mom, loading a nopaste
<acemo> is there any kde alternative for gobby?
<sui> stdin: http://nopaste.php-q.net/301422
<spark_> hi
<DemonSamurai> sui i still get this  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when i type winefile
<acemo> is there any collaborative editor for kde?
<stdin> sui: hmm, that seems valid
<sui> acemo: vim, nano, kate, kwrite, kedit
<crdlb> DemonSamurai, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<acemo> sui: does kate/kwrite/kedit supports multiple persons using diffrent pcs to edit the same file and see the changes with not having to save each time?
<me__> it will ask you to reload if there are changes to the doc
<stdin> ^ nope
<sui> stdin: with 'ifconfig eth0 ip.add.re.ss netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx up' it works fine
<me__> kate does anyway
<acemo> me__: would be kind of anoying to get the question if i want to reload each 3 seconds :/
<DemonSamurai> sui http://pastebin.com/929455
<ath> hi
<me__> does anyone know if the hdparm /dev/sda has been fixed yet?
<pass> latest kernel is 2.6.21.5 but kubuntu only displays 2.6.15-28, why?
<crdlb> pass, because you're using dapper
<pass> i c
<pass> now to the next question
<stdin> actually the latest kernel is 2.6.22 now
<pass> planning on upgrading to feisty
<pass> need to go to edgy first
<sui> stdin: found my error. i used a , instead of a . but when i try to restart network no i get SIOCADDRT: File exists     Failed to bring up eth0.
<crdlb> stdin, not out yet
<DemonSamurai> sui you got my paste bin?
<stdin> sui: use "sudo ifup --force eth0" try that
<crdlb> DemonSamurai, disable composite
<DemonSamurai> crdb how do i do that?
<crdlb> DemonSamurai, to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add:
<crdlb> Section "Extensions"
<crdlb>     Option "Composite" "0"
<crdlb> EndSection
<crdlb> at the end
<stdin> crdlb: it isn't? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-6-generic
<sui> stdin: i did it the old fashioned way. ifconfig eth0 down && /etc/init.d/networking start
<crdlb> stdin, it's only a release candidate
<stdin> crdlb: it's still out in gutsy
<me__> is there much diffrence in using the standard kernel that comes with 7 or compiling a custom one?
<crdlb> me__, unless you have a very good reason, not at all
<me__> crdlb , Thanks
<crdlb> like some hardware that you can't use without some weird patchset
<crdlb> stdin, gutsy isn't out either :P
<me__> crdlb , nope very lucky everything works out of the box even xgl
<crdlb> me__, ooh if you're using fglrx, a custom kernel can really make a mess of that
<me__> crdlb , not fglrx i have an intel chip
<crdlb> me__, oh you're not using Xgl then
<crdlb> you just mean beryl/compiz in general
<me__> crdlb. is it aglx then ;p
<crdlb> yes it's aiglx :)
<me__> crdlb ;p
<me__> hehe next question can i turn of color schemes when i use firefox ooo?
<eagles0513875> how do i connecting to my database using mysql admin
<eagles0513875> stdin: could u help me im having some real trouble now connecting to my database
<boeroe> can anyy one direct me to solve  the problem that i have with wifi on my laptop(AVERATEC). if is start the  wireless manager the systems freezes....
<boeroe> simple problem. if i go on the klm.nl site i get problems because they only work with iexplorer. i change the identification than it works but i am facing problems with the javascripts the y dotn work. what must i do to resolve that?
<mattsqz> agh
<mattsqz> anyone have a clue what this crap is
<mattsqz> error: expected unqualified-id before '{' token
<mattsqz> meh i thought all this ansi c++ was supposed to be the same!
<kuwanger> Hello, I have a small problem.  Every time I install a new kernel, kubuntu rewrites /boot/grub/menu.lst with the wrong root option for all entries.  Where is the setting for this setting stored, so next time it'll write the correct value?
<llutz> kuwanger: "groot" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kuwanger> llutz: If it's commented out and wrong, should I uncomment it and correct it?
<llutz> kuwanger: don't delete the # in front!
<llutz> kuwanger: it's strange but intension
<llutz> this is an active entry, no comment: # groot=(hd0,8)
<kuwanger> llutz: I see.  I hope that works, then.
<oswaldo> someone know where can I information about dirbiss security copy?
<specialphil> hi
<specialphil> my name is phil
<specialphil> im new to kubuntu
<specialphil> i like linux
<specialphil> do you guys like kubuntu 7?
<kuwanger> llutz: Well, thank you.
<specialphil> i find it to be a lot more stable and pretty than 6.10
<specialphil> "doesn't it look exactly the same?"
<specialphil> no!
<eagles0513875> does anyone know a remedy as to y kexi keeps crashing when i try to import a database from a mysql server on the localhost
<darksoul_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eagles0513875> darksoul_: ntfs-3g is amazing
<eagles0513875> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<eagles0513875> just thought i would give u a headup about fuse darksoul_
<eagles0513875> does anyone know a remedy as to y kexi keeps crashing when i try to import a database from a mysql server on the localhost
<darksoul_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about kexi
<darksoul_> how do i install synaptic?
<main2> you dont
<main2> kubuntu uses 'adept' :)
<darksoul_> yes but to add repositories i need synaptic as the help.ubuntu site says
<llutz> darksoul_: you can do it in adpet_manager aswell
<llutz> adept
<darksoul_> llutz i am just trying to install ati drivers from ati.com
<crdlb> darksoul_, why?
<darksoul_> i downloaded the driver from there
<darksoul_> and i am following the site instructions
<crdlb> darksoul_, what ati card do you have?
<darksoul_> ASUS EAX 1600 series
<eagles0513875> bash then the name of the driver
<crdlb> darksoul_, then use the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<darksoul_> crdlb i did but it does not support my card :S
<crdlb> darksoul_, it should
<manuel_> il canale italiano?
<eagles0513875> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<eagles0513875> darksoul_: u trying to enable fglrx
<eagles0513875> if u r i have something useful
<manuel_> qualcuno mi da' il link per andare sul canale italiano?? perfavore
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> darksoul_: ill hook u up with something useful if ur enabling opengl
<eagles0513875> i mean fglrx
<eagles0513875> but u will have to down load the binary from the repository
<eagles0513875> darksoul_: what version r u using of kubuntu edgy or feisty
<darksoul_> feisty
<darksoul_> 7.04
<eagles0513875> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<eagles0513875> there u go
<eagles0513875> i used that and it got fglrx to work like a charm for me
<eagles0513875> let me know if u need any help
<darksoul_> thnx a lot :D
<eagles0513875> really easy with lil mods to xorg config
<kadaz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<darksoul_> eagles this System > Administration > Software Sources means the adept manager?
<kadaz> hi guys
<kadaz> I have installed flash9
<kadaz> Reading state information... Done
<kadaz> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<kadaz> but it doesnt work?
<kadaz> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kadaz> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> it does darksoul_
<darksoul_> it is indeed a usefull link
<eagles0513875> email it to urself so u dont loose it lol
<eagles0513875> that is what i did
<eagles0513875> any useful links i get i email to myself such as one for setting up a mysql server
<darksoul_> any link about downloading mp3/mpeg4 codecs?
<eagles0513875> for mp3 i know the codec is lame
<eagles0513875> mp4 not sure
<eagles0513875> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> hows it going dark
<darksoul_> i think it is ok now :)
<darksoul_> i also finally saw a catalyst icon in my menu :)
<CrypTom> hi all, since feisty I've got strange screen resolutions. Is there a way to change this? I'm using a laptop (sometimes with the internal display 1024*768, sometimes with an external tft with 1280x1024). In my xorg.conf I've only listed 1024x768 and 1280x1024, but when I change from external tft to internal (with full reboot), I get 1024*1024 !
<CrypTom> So I have to manually change the resolution twice a day..
<CrypTom> And when I've changed it manually from 1024x1024 down to 1024x768, I have to manually change it to 1280x1024 when booting with the external tft. xorg.conf is only used for kdm
<kadaz> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<kadaz> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<kadaz>  /usr/lib/mozilla/   <--- doesnt work?
<CrypTom> after login, the resolution is changed to the last used state (when changing from internal to external), or to the max (square resolution, when changing back)
<kadaz> I need help to get flash9 working on konquor
<kadaz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kadaz> !flash
<kadaz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kadaz> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kadaz> !browse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about browse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadaz> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<kadaz> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<kadaz> thanks
<kadaz> is the channel busy?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> you can still do that somewhere else
<ardchoille> kadaz: It doesn't matter if the channel is busy, searching is better done in /q ubotu  :)
<kadaz> /q ubotu test
<kadaz> !linux /q ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux /q ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Or /msg ubotu
<pawitp> it's /query ubotu
<Milux> hello! I've a issue with my onboard soundcard VIA 8237 AC97, there's a costant bass stutter. I tried all configurations and settings with alsa but i don't resolve the problem
<kadaz> I thought q meant question :D
<ardchoille> pawitp: Yeah, forgot I had a /q alias
<pawitp> ardchoille: so do I
<kadaz> zip
<kadaz>   flash help anyone?
<pawitp> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pawitp> did you install the package?
<ghed> ciao
<kadaz> yup. did that, even took it out, and put it back in, also scanned for plugins.
<pawitp> no idea then
<kadaz> tried a few web sites too.
<kadaz> ok, thank you for the offer to help.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<darksoul_> i have microsoft lifecam vx1000 where can i find linux drivers?
<Tm_T> have you asked from manufacturer?
<darksoul_> lol microsoft will never upload linux drivers
<Guilty_as_Sin> hey I need to try that for my acer orbicam
<Guilty_as_Sin> forgot all about that lil thing up there
<Tm_T> darksoul_: humm, then you have to use almighty google, I don't know
<darksoul_> yeah and get every site in italian or german damn :S
<Tm_T> darksoul_: better than japanese at most of the time
<darksoul_> Tm_T lol yes indeed
<Guilty_as_Sin> google translate is always fun.. lol  end up talking like a 3rd grader
<darksoul_> hmm is it possible my cam to work installing the exe files with wine?
<pawitp> darksoul_ no
<pawitp> Unsupported WebCams:
<pawitp> Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
<pawitp> You won't get much luck with microsoft
<darksoul_> O_o??
<darksoul_> forum.ubuntu-fr.org/ is there any english forum like that?
<pawitp> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<pawitp> That?
<darksoul_> pawitp http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/hardware.shtml i found this
<darksoul_> but i have no idea what i should do
<pawitp> darksoul_ You're MS webcam won't work
<darksoul_> damn :S
<Wipster> anyone know a good hex editor?
<jujimufu> I tried opening a .mdb file (microsoft access file) with Kexi, and I got the error "no migration driver found". I tried opening it with OpenOffice.org Base, and when I selected the file to open, it just disappeared (openoffice just disappeared, although soffice.bin was still in the running processes list). Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Wipster: hey..if you are going to be a uber-masochist and edit Hex...go use Vim
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<Wipster> nosrednaekim: ty, I'm working on a firmware to work out the partition values :)
<Wipster> nosrednaekim: not so groovai
<llutz> Wipster: khexedit, hexer
<Wipster> llutz: thanks
<cjaydee> hi! need help! i installed a new driver for my radeon video card but when i restarted, my monitor input signal is exceeded so screen is garbled, how can i revert back to a low resolution? i'm a newbie
<cjaydee> hi! need help! i installed a new driver for my radeon video card but when i restarted, my monitor input signal is exceeded so screen is garbled, how can i revert back to a low resolution? i'm a newbie
<cjaydee> hi! need help! i installed a new driver for my radeon video card but when i restarted, my monitor input signal is exceeded so screen is garbled, how can i revert back to a low resolution? i'm a newbie
<Guilty_as_Sin> ctrl alt backspace and after x restarts load metacity
<julius> Does VMware server have the video driver support or is it only Workstation?
<julius> and does Xemu have it either?
<makkes> hey ho
<makkes> I've got a problem with mounting external media, does someone want to help me on that?
<jonathan_> test
<julius> sure
<jonathan_> ok
<julius> makkes: whats the problem/
<makkes> the problem is that KDE automatically mounts all partitions of my external USB drive as soon as I connect it
<julius> and?
<makkes> I don't want it to do that. :)
<jonathan_> which is better, KDE or Gnome?
<makkes> I want it to ask if it should mount the partition or not
<julius> i dunno if you can do that
<julius> jonathan: speedwise they are the same
<makkes> KDE did actually ask me that question, but some day I clicked on "always do that" in the dialogue.
<marko_> guys does someone know why i get this error all the tim
<julius> jonathan: but KDE has many more features, like it comes up with prompts for inserting media, looks better :p
<marko_> $ tar xzvf psybnc.tar.gz
<julius> makkes: ill look in the thing for you
<marko_> tar: z: unknown optio
<marko_> tar: usage  tar [-] {txruc}[eONvVwAfblhm{op}] [0-7[lmh] ]  [tapefile]  [blocksize]  [[-C directory]  file]  ...
<marko_> ?
<julius> well i dont see a z there :p
<marko_> what
<marko_> :D
<marko_> how should i use
<marko_> it then ?
<julius> hangon
<julius> try tar  -xzvf file
<julius> with a hyphon
<marko_> hyphon
<marko_> what's that xD
<julius> -
<marko_> ok
<marko_> i got he same message
<crdlb> the - is unnecessary
<crdlb> that's really odd though
<marko_> well i really need this
<marko_> crdlb, do u maybe know it
<makkes> julius: any idea?
<crdlb> you have tar without gzip support?
<marko_> i don't know it's a box of my friend
<marko_> i connected with ssh
<crdlb> marko_, not running *ubuntu I presume?
<julius> makkes: i havent used kde for long, maybe look for a kde manager
<marko_> am he has
<marko_> wait
<julius> is he running gentoo
<marko_> HP-UX curacao B.11.11 U 9000/785 2009154944 unlimited-user license
<crdlb> yikes
<julius> cause he may have compiled it without gzip support for some reason
<marko_> what now xD
<crdlb> marko_, possibly he might have gunzip
<marko_> how is the command
<marko_> with gunzip
<crdlb> gunzip whatever.tar.gz
<jonathan_> somebody know how to make files.tar.gz?
<crdlb> that will make it a .tar
<makkes> julius: hehe, isn't this the kubuntu channel? ;)
<crdlb> marko_, if not, you could, gunzip it on you computer, and scp the .tar to him
<marko_> oh
<julius> makkes: its very quiet :p
<marko_> crdlb,
<marko_> i did
<marko_> gunzip
<marko_> $ gunzip psybnc.tar.gz
<marko_> $
<marko_> nothing happened
<crdlb> now it should be psybnc.tar
<marko_> in which foledr ?
<marko_> folder* :p
<crdlb> same place
<marko_> oh ok
<marko_> now i just use what ?:D
<crdlb> now: tar xvf psybnc.tar
<marko_> ok tnx
<marko_> yes
<marko_> it worked
<marko_> crdlb,  thankls
<crdlb> lol #kubuntu, the home of kubuntu and HP-UX support
<marko_> crdlb,  another question xD
<marko_> when i use make
<marko_> i get this error
<crdlb> marko_, try gmake
<marko_> ok
<marko_> Initializing bouncer compilation
<marko_> [*]  Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
<marko_> gmake: gcc: Command not found
<marko_> gmake: *** [all]  Error 127
<crdlb> if you mean on the remote computer
<crdlb> well this is a bit offtopic don't you think?
<crdlb> there might be a channel for that on freenode
<marko_> where should i ask then
<marko_> :s
<hernan> hi
<crdlb> marko_, #hpux ?
<marko_> k:>
<philippon> anyone here that has any experience with azureus not working in kubuntu?
<philippon> and managed to fix it :)
<Tm_T> depends how it doesn't work
<Tm_T> "not work" tells nearly nothing
<StErGi0s> mine loads and then crashes
<NetersLandreau> good morning.. does anyone have a link to some good docs for setting up kubuntu to use an external monitor on a laptop?
<philippon> azureus starts and then disappears
<philippon> and can't run torrents because "it's not a file"
<Atomz> lo
<Jucato> philippon: have you tried using KTorrent? (installed by default)
<philippon> can't figure out how to start torrents
<philippon> I know I seem stupid...
<philippon> got it to work now, but I would rather use azureus...
<handy> hi every one
<handy> some one can help my whit the mobile phone tools on kubuntu??
<Jucato> philippon: regarding azureus, did you install Sun's Java?
<philippon> no, not to my knowledge at least
<Jucato> then that could explain why it won't start
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<philippon> I use feisty
<philippon> I seem to have sun's java installed
<Re|ent|ess> <3 kubuntu
<Re|ent|ess> After i go thte repositories and the general setup done wit work just fine
<Re|ent|ess> *got
<Jucato> philippon: check if it's Sun Java that's being used by default: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> choose sun-java from the list if it's not the default yet (most probably isn't)
<root__> hi
<Re|ent|ess> root__ dont irc as root
<root__> ok
<Re|ent|ess> and i you ip is not covered
<Re|ent|ess> poepl ecan get into your system
<Re|ent|ess> *your
<root__> how its done
<Re|ent|ess> Linux doesnt close port
<Re|ent|ess> all your ports are open for the raping
<root__> even if i exit
<Re|ent|ess> No
<Re|ent|ess> I mean
<Re|ent|ess> If you exit
<Re|ent|ess> su to your user  name
<Re|ent|ess> like
<Re|ent|ess> su
<root__> then how should i close manually
<Re|ent|ess> su John
<Re|ent|ess> DONT IRC A ROOT
<Re|ent|ess> end of story
<Jucato> ...
<root__> if i close the client will it be ok
<Re|ent|ess> -> root__ (n=root@202.83.56.15) <---- YOur ip
<Re|ent|ess> Yes
<Re|ent|ess> if you close the client
<root__> thanks a lot
<Re|ent|ess> N00bs
<Jucato> be gentle :)
<Re|ent|ess> sry
<Re|ent|ess> but
<Re|ent|ess> i had to be brutle
<Re|ent|ess> Thats how i learned not to irc as root
<Re|ent|ess> i got hack =/
<Re|ent|ess> *hacked
<Re|ent|ess> !oftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Re|ent|ess> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-195-205-177.hsd1.ut.comcast.net]  by Jucato
<Re|ent|ess> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Re|ent|ess> Ah ha the ops like to hide
<Re|ent|ess> :p
<zipper> omg! I just realized my "shortcut" buttons on my logitech ultrax actually works out of the box in feisty =D
<zipper> heh
<zipper> i've had it installed for a couple of weeks now
<zipper> :P
<Re|ent|ess> lol
<Re|ent|ess> Edgy worked better with my Hp
<morgajel> anyone else notice instability in kontact/kmail when talking to an exchange server running imap?
<zipper> i like utrax.... resembles a laptop keyboard
<zipper> Its a bitch when you just get it, but after a while you can type very fast on it
<Re|ent|ess> do talk to windows
<Re|ent|ess> they hate us :p
<philippon> I seem to have two kinds of sun java installed...
<philippon> one with just the number 6 after it and one with 1.5.0
<Re|ent|ess> Which one does your program reconise
<philippon> ?
<Re|ent|ess> Like
<Jucato> philippon: choose the one with 6
<Jucato> philippon: the 1.5 is probably not Sun Java but the free version gcj
<Re|ent|ess> Jucato, the new firefox in incompatable with 1.6
<Re|ent|ess> it needs an update
<Re|ent|ess> it made me said
<Re|ent|ess> *sad
<Jucato> dunno. I don't use firefox
<Re|ent|ess> :O
<philippon> ok, should azureus work now? because it doesn't...
<Re|ent|ess> Is you java bin folder in the $path
<yazou> bonjour a tous
<darksoul_> anyone here knows how to make lineage 2 work on linux?
<StErGi0s> darksoul_: use wine
<ubuntu_aqua> how can i get to that Enabling NumLock during startup and before login
<ubuntu_aqua> some could do me a favor?
<darksoul_> StErGi0s i use wine but still got some errors
<ubuntu_aqua> i wanna Enabling NumLock during startup and before login
<stan> yeah
<stan> I would like to know this as well
<stan> is this at all possible?
<StErGi0s> darksoul_:  what errors are you getting?
<stan> kinda annoying to have to turn it on manually everytime
<darksoul_> i have to activate AGP or something
<ubuntu_aqua> in the gnome-desktop i can make it,but now i use the KE
<Jucato> stan: it has to be before login?
<ubuntu_aqua> KDE
<ubuntu_aqua> en!
<Jucato> there's a setting in KDE that turns it on *after* login
<ubuntu_aqua> i already see it
<stan> Jucato, how do I get to KDE settings/
<Jucato> stan: System Settings
<StErGi0s> stan: alt+f2 and run kcontrol
<ubuntu_aqua> K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard)
<darksoul_> StErGi0s i found the exact error ---> The game may not be consistant because AGP is deactivated. Please activate AGP for consistancy
<ubuntu_aqua> the options for "NumLock on KDE Startup"
<ubuntu_aqua> Bingo!
<stan> oh! right
<stan> thanks for the help guys ;)
<Jucato> of course, that only applies *after* login.... so in the login screen, Num Lock will still be off
<stan> that would be fine with me :D
<ubuntu_aqua> but what i want is Enabling NumLock during startup and before login
<manpreet> Hi all can i get some help here?
<stan> dont use it on login screen anyway :)
<Jucato> !ask | manpreet
<ubotu> manpreet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darksoul_> StErGi0s and after the critical error i get this
<darksoul_> 2007.6.15 16:43:17
<darksoul_> OS : Windows 2000 5.0 (Build: 2195)
<darksoul_> CPU : GenuineIntel PentiumPro-class processor @ 2137 MHz with 1003MB RAM
<darksoul_> Video : Direct3D HAL (5)
<darksoul_> You have outdated NVIDIA drivers. Please upgrade your drivers to version 30.82 or later.
<StErGi0s> well
<darksoul_> but i only have ATI graphic card and not Nvidia
<StErGi0s> seems you should update your drivers
<Jucato> !paste | darksoul_
<ubotu> darksoul_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_aqua> every time i login i have to enable numlock,its not conveneint
<manpreet> Anyone here?
<darksoul_> sry for the paste
<darksoul_> StErGi0s i just installed my drivers
<stan> manpreet, what do you need help with?
<ubuntu_aqua> yes,im here,still alive
<Jucato> manpreet: just ask
<StErGi0s> ati drivers?
<ubuntu_aqua> stan,what desktop are u using now?
<ubuntu_aqua> gnome or KDE
<Jucato> manpreet: just ask in here. and the answer is yes
<stan> ubuntu_aqua, KDE
<manpreet> I want to install Opera browser!
<Re|ent|ess> get mozilla
<stan> ubuntu_aqua: why?
<ubuntu_aqua> stan: in the gnome i can make it
<stan> make what/
<stan> ?
<Re|ent|ess> xchat 2.8.0
<Jucato> ubuntu_aqua: using numlockx I presume?
<StErGi0s> anyone has issues with limewire?it always times out when i try to run it
<Re|ent|ess> xchat 2.8.0
<ubuntu_aqua> stan: i can Enabling NumLock during startup and before login
<Jucato> !opera | manpreet
<ubotu> manpreet: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubuntu_aqua> yes
<ubuntu_aqua> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ubuntu_aqua: then that's proof that "GNOME can't do it" :P
<ubuntu_aqua> Jucato: i wanna make it in the KDE
<ubuntu_aqua> Jucato: but i cannt find any information
<manpreet> Ubotu i'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn. So could you pleaseeee explain?
<StErGi0s> ubuntu_aqua: have you checked your bios?Mine has that option on bios for keyboard..boot with num lock on
<stan> hey! thats an idea!
<ubuntu_aqua> StErGi0s: i have check,thats ok!
<Jucato> ubuntu_aqua: add "/usr/bin/numlockx on" to the /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup file
<Jucato> try that.
<ubuntu_aqua> ok!
<ubuntu_aqua> and where the line add?
<protocol1> you know package would be good to get me viewing .mpg videos?
<ubuntu_aqua> top or the End?
<protocol1> anybody*
<Daisuke_Ido> protocol1: vlc
<protocol1> ok
<manpreet> Please help me with installing OPERA.
<darksoul_> manpreet what is your problem?
<StErGi0s> manpreet: what probs you are facing?
<ubuntu_aqua> Jucato: where i should add line you gave me?
<darksoul_> ante gamw to support mou
<manpreet> I don't know how to install OPERA.
<Jucato> <Jucato> ubuntu_aqua: add "/usr/bin/numlockx on" to the /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup file
<darksoul_> you are on pure linux or with windows?
<StErGi0s> manpreet: you've downloaded already?
<ubuntu_aqua> jucato:there R 3 lines in the file
<ardchoille> Jucato: When numlockx is installed it should be configured to be on automatically
<manpreet> NO, I haven't downloaded. I want to install it via KONSOLE!
<Jucato> ubuntu_aqua: at the end I guess
<darksoul_> manpreet watch your word and stop screaming
<ubuntu_aqua> Jucato: i try! God knows what would happen,god bless me!
<StErGi0s> manpreet: ok go to www.opera.com and download it
<StErGi0s> then just cd to the folder you downloaded it
<manpreet> darksoul_  Please help me with it.
<StErGi0s> and dpkg -i opera*.deb
<darksoul_> manpreet you got your answers
<manpreet> StErGiOs  i want to install it via konsole.
<darksoul_> manpreet open console
<ubuntu_aqua> alt
<ubuntu_aqua> +
<ubuntu_aqua> F2
<protocol1> Daisuke_Ido, there a way to make vlc my default media player?
<darksoul_> 1st open konqueror and go download opera
<manpreet> Okay Darksoul i've opened it.
<StErGi0s> then find a place to download it from
<StErGi0s> wget it and do what i said
<ubuntu_aqua> have anybody used the safary?
<manpreet> darksoul_ i've opened konsole, what to do now?
<StErGi0s> anyone can help me fix my problem with limewire?
<ubuntu_aqua> its heard that its not so good as i expect
<darksoul_> manpreet go from konqueror and download opera
<ubuntu_aqua> linewire?
<StErGi0s> yeah limewire
<ubuntu_aqua> say it
<protocol1> StErGi0s, yeah get frostwire its better
<ubuntu_aqua> i would try my best
<StErGi0s> it wont run at all
<StErGi0s> just times out
<manpreet> darksoul_ brother i have a very slow connection. In real i'm connected via a mobile. So i want to do it via konsole coz then i can issue the command and can sleep.
<StErGi0s> protocol1: ill give it a try
<ubuntu_aqua> wait ur good news
<ubuntu_aqua> for
<darksoul_> manpreet let me see something
<ubuntu_aqua> my english is quite poor
<darksoul_> manpreet sorry bro there is not any repository for opera to get it and install it
<manpreet> darksoul_ okay thanks bro, anyway i'll ask my friend to download opera for me.
<manuel_> #kubuntu.it
<Jucato> manuel_: that's #kubuntu-it
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_ i've registered a username bro!
<neonlinux> hey all.. anyone had any experience with the realtek 8168b network cards?
<ManiDhillon> Okay so can you tell me how to install Wine? Only via Konsole!
<StErGi0s> frostwire wont run either :S
<me__> sudo apt-get install wine
<Jucato> ManiDhillon: through Adept Manager or Add/Remove Programs
<Jucato> ManiDhillon: please just ask in here. thanks
<ubuntu_aqua> the easy way is find settings=>advanced
<ManiDhillon> wine install details
<ubuntu_aqua> the double the wine
<ubuntu_aqua> and i will remind u to install software
<StErGi0s> http://pastebin.ca/568358
<StErGi0s> getting this when trying to run limewire or frostwire anyone can help?
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_ bro are you here to help me?
<Jucato> StErGi0s: #1. install sun-java6-bin #2 run the command "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the newly installed sun-java
<ManiDhillon> Any help to install WINE?
<StErGi0s> ManiDhillon: sudo apt-get install wine
<me__> hehe
<StErGi0s> Jucato: aye it worked :D thank ya man
<ManiDhillon> StErGiOs  When i issued that command it said  Package not found.
<me__> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ManiDhillon> I need to install wine pls some one help me!
<Tm_T> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: ^
<me__> Manidhillion which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T yeah please tell me how to install it.
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: doesn't that page explain?
<ManiDhillon> me__ I'm using Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<me__> manidhillon an you can't get into the package manager?
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T i'm gonna check that.
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: please do (:
<modjo> hi
<modjo> hi, everybody :D
<modjo> need some help. any one?
<fabiofx> hi
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T Can you explain the third point on that page for installing a key?
<modjo> can someone tell why i cant copy files from my kubuntu folder to a ntfs folder?
<fabiofx> exist any beryl log file errors?
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: run Konsole and paste that command to there?
<ManiDhillon> modjo i think Ubuntu can't write any data to NTFS system.
<bonbonthejon> modjo: do you have the newer ntfs drivers that can write
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: it can
<Arwen> !ntfs | modjo
<ubotu> modjo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<modjo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: anyway, you should be fine with Wine from universe repository
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T I did that and it said OK. I think it should download some key files, isn't it?
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: it already did then
<modjo> tns i needed that kind of tutorial
<modjo> couldnt find it
<fabiofx> my beryl don't up window decoration :(
<[ifroog] > !IPW3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T Yu mean i just now need to update my package files? Other things are done?
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: yes
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: and then just install it, and you're done
<bonbonthejon> fabiofx: check the beryl wiki, there is an entry for that
<matthias_> hi$
<matthias_> can somebody give me a url where there are very recent kde4 screenshots?
<matthias_> im just wondering to see
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T Oh thanks brother! By the what is BERYL, i've added it today but can't understand how it enhance my desktop.
<matthias_> what it will be
<Arwen> ManiDhillon, ....
<Arwen> !beryl | ManiDhillon
<ubotu> ManiDhillon: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Arwen> it doesn't "enhance" your desktop per say
<ManiDhillon> Arwen So what it do/
<Arwen> it makes your desktop look pretty... why not read the link?
<ManiDhillon> Arwen okay bro don't be angry!
<Tm_T> haha
<Arwen> lol
<Tm_T> we are all brothers and sisters ;)
<Arwen> but some of us are both!
* Arwen ducks
<Tm_T> Arwen: yes I am
<Arwen> you're both a brother and a sister? uh..
<Jucato> O.o
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T Bro what is your PC spec, if you don't mind this stupid question1
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: it has big box, glass screen and keyboard
<modjo> i did download ntfs configuration tool but doesnt seems to open
<modjo> maybe it only works with gnome?
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T lol, anyway don't mind!
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: I don't ;)
<Tm_T> glad I get tomorrow back to my laptop
<Tm_T> 486sx with 8 MB ram <3
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T can you tell me some other things to enhance KUbuntu. Coz i'm new to Linux and i have little knowledge about its components.
<ManiDhillon> Arwen i read that page and i found that Beryl is not for me!
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: you don't need to exchange it, it's mostly fine the way it is
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: when you find some need, then do it ;)
<ManiDhillon> Tm_t what is latest version of KDE? How to install it? How big the file is in size?
<StErGi0s> azureus crashes and getting this error again http://pastebin.ca/568358 what to do anyone knows?
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: how about using what you have now and get familiar with it, it's not old ;)
<ManiDhillon> Hey strange there is no one from PUNJAB/India here except me!
<Minataku> Aaargh... this router is pissing me off
<Arwen> ManiDhillon, read the topic. The latest KDE is 3.5.7 and you can get it at kubuntu.org
<farhana> hello
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T okay as you wish! I'll not update it.
<Tm_T> ManiDhillon: it's not my wish, just suggestion
<ManiDhillon> Tm_T i respect your suggestion and will abide it.
<Arwen> this is the wrong place to ask, but where do I file mplayer bug reports?
<ManiDhillon> Arwen you can file that bug at Kubuntu Doc mailing list or at Bugzilla.
<Arwen> ...no....
<ManiDhillon> Ign http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages   Did it mean that adept has ignored Opera Repositry?
<Dr_willis> Or it was allready up to date
<Dr_willis> so it dident redownload the info
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hullo
<BluesKaj> hmm, been having probs with "Grub error 15 -file not found " the /boot/grub/menu.lst  has something wrong but i can't spot it
<BluesKaj> Hi Tm_T
<Dr_willis> check that other file that defines how grub sees the hd's i had a issue once where that was incorrct.
<BluesKaj> I updated thru synaptic yesterday and that's when it happened
<Dr_willis> device.map file  - may be incorrect
<Dr_willis> Not herd of any issues like that BluesKaj  - not to say that theres not some issue. :)
<ManiDhillon> Dr_willis I'm first time updating my packages after adding new repos, so how it could be up to date?
<Dr_willis> you cant even get to the grub menu eh?
<Dr_willis> ManiDhillon,  no idea. try installing some packages from it and see. Its possible some apt tool allready updated it
<Dr_willis> its also possible  your sources.list entry is incorrect
<BluesKaj> ok yes the menu is there Dr_willis but when i choose a kernel , I get the "error 15"
<Minataku> Yo, Dr_willis
<Minataku> Say, how did you send the package?
<Dr_willis> Hi Minataku .
<Minataku> I want to know if it'll be here around 2PM or 8PM
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  at the UPS store that was next to the Hospital. :)
<Minataku> USPS and Other respectively
<Dr_willis> let me see the tracking #.
<Minataku> Then it'll be 7-8PM
<Minataku> Because UPS sucks XD
<Dr_willis> http://iship.com/trackit/track.asp?T=1&ACCOUNTNO=AISHIP&Track=1za6r8550385787388
<Dr_willis> 6/15/2007 3:32:00 AM ARRIVAL SCAN VIRGINIA BEACH, VA US
<ManiDhillon> Dr_willis How can i add background image to GRUB, like is used in Fedora core?
<Dr_willis> ManiDhillon,  no idea. I tend to REMOVE such eye-sores
<Dr_willis> I perfer a nice white/blue grub menu
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Sweet
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It's out for delivery but apparantly residential customers are third-class to UPS
<Dr_willis> News: Microsoft makes Novell-style deal with Linspire
<Dr_willis> good old MS ...
<Dr_willis> They are so Kind.
<Minataku> Haha
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: didn't that happen few days ago?
<ManiDhillon> Dr_willis Any way if i just want grub to show only Win XP and Kubuntu on its menu then how should i edit it.
<Tm_T> anyway, that slip to offtopic ;)
<Minataku> I don't know why they don't just make their own distro and sell support services
<StErGi0s> azureus crashes and getting this error again http://pastebin.ca/568358 what to do anyone knows?
<Minataku> Red Hat seems to make out okay on that
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> They'd be better off if they stopped fighting it and started embracing it
<Minataku> Maybe we'd even get our wish, the end of Windows
<Minataku> XD
<Jucato> StErGi0s: you haven't install sun-java6-jre yet have you?
<StErGi0s> Jucato: i did
<Dr_willis> ManiDhillon,  grub uses its menu.lst for what gets shown. theres oooooodles of docs on how to confiogure that file. Its a simple text file. BACKUP YOUR original. :) and read the grub docs at the grub homepage. is the 'best' way to learn how to fix it up.
<Jucato> StErGi0s: did you run the second command I gave?
<StErGi0s> yep
<StErGi0s> and it fixed my other problem
<bonbonthejon> What is going to happen: didn't Linspire switch to using ubuntu as its base, now Linspire made a deal with M$, what does that mean for ubuntu
<StErGi0s> but i have this with azureus
<ManiDhillon> Dr_willis Thanks for that bro!
<BluesKaj> gents , I'm booting into Kununtu using the super grub disc ...it's fooled by the grub menu's file too ...supergrub looks at the menu list and says it's ok , so there's someting wrong in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> weird... why is it still trying to use the gcj java...
<ManiDhillon> Okay guys see you later!
<BluesKaj> anyone using dual boot windows/festy like to paste their /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin so i can see what's up with mine ?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i alwyas uncomment the 'example' windows entry in the menu.lst to put a permenet windows line at the start of the grub menus.
<StErGi0s> Jucato: im using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java as alternative
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  its on line 39 in my menu.lst :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, Dr_willis mine says : Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<BluesKaj> uncomment all 3 lines down to the chainloader?
<Minataku> Talk about annoying... so much Messenger spam
<Minataku> I think I'll launch something to read the port, see what some of it says
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> 4 lines total.
<Dr_willis> chainloader +1 is the last line uncommented
<[ifroog] > !AR5007EG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar5007eg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manuel_> I LOVEEEE   LINUXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> Why dont you marry it then!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> !caps | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eagles0513875> me too if i can get wine and world of warcraft tweaked for better frame rates
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875, using the opengl driver for WoW ?
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> i have that all working
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on WoW. it just got .. annoying. :)
<eagles0513875> and ill im getting is 7fps and with this one registry tweak 9 fps
<Dr_willis> Then my brother got the accoutn banned. heh.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> how did he do that
<Dr_willis> he was using some sort of leveling hack/bot I think.
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ya
<eagles0513875> a glider lol
<Dr_willis> Playing Lord Of the Rings Online. at the moment. I much perfer it.
<eagles0513875> i was talking to someone in my guild bout those
<eagles0513875> lol
<yaccin> why do i have a bug in feisty that was fixed in dapper? -_
<Dr_willis> Cant get It working with wine at all however.
<eagles0513875> on facebook they just added an i play wow feature that u can put the names of ur characters on ur facebook profile
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> Does anyone here have DivX for their browser?
<draik> I'm trying to get DivX for firefox, but no luck.
<yaccin> i have xine plugin
<Dr_willis> 0_o huh
<yaccin> and it plays divx
<Dr_willis> yea - what yaccin  said...
<draik> yaccin: What is the package?
<yaccin> uhm i dont know
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaccin> i didnt exactly install it
<yaccin> divx should be w32codecs
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<yaccin> check the medibuntu repo
<yaccin> it rocks :D
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<julius> how do i remove a module thats being used?
<yaccin> !gg medibuntu
<yaccin> :/
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gg medibuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julius> julius@julius-desktop:~$ rmmod saa7134_alsa
<julius> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<frojnd> does anyone know for any program that monitors and controls Download and Upload speed from all programs that uses bandwith. Like netlimiter for windows ??
<Dr_willis> probery some iptables tools. but never  looked into it.
<Dr_willis> I recall some how iptables could limit (it may of been an optional feature) stuff on a per user basis
<Minataku> I DMZ'd my Linux system temporarily
<Minataku> See if the damn torrents work now
<Minataku> They damn well better
<[ifroog] > Any one here with a Atheros AR5007EG ??
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh heh.
<Dr_willis> I aint been doing torrents lately. :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Well, I'm on a site with enforced share ratios
<Dr_willis> Those Sobs! :)
<Minataku> And my piece of sh*t router is making keeping up a real f*cking pain the ass
<Dr_willis> the only site i was on that had those.. closed down.
<Dr_willis> they are now an IRC dcc shareing only.. so heck with them
<draik> yaccin: I added the medibuntu repo, but I don't know what I am looking for.
<yaccin> sudo apt-get update
<yaccin> sudo apt-get install w32-codecs
<Minataku> I'm grabbing stuff I don't even want because I'm damn desperate to seed SOMETHING
<yaccin> in konqueror type: apt:/search?xine
<yaccin> which returns for example kaffeine-mozilla
<draik> yaccin: w32codecs. I already have that
<yaccin> sudo apt-get isntall kaffeine-mozilla
<yaccin> *install
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh heh.. cant see the stuff ya allready got downloaded eh.
<ManiDhillon> ? Opera
<draik> yaccin: kaffeine-mozilla launches the kaffeine app. I don't want it to launch, I want it to be within the browser.
<yaccin> hmm i do have that
<ManiDhillon> How to Install opera?
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_willis> I go get the Deb package and isntgall it
<Dr_willis>  sudo apt-get install opera
<Dr_willis> worked for me just now also. :)
<draik> yaccin: you have what?
<yaccin> it doesnt launch kaffeine here
<yaccin> only if its a download-link and not embedded
<draik> yaccin: Ok. I will try. Last I recall, it would open them all
<Minataku> Oh, well
<Minataku> I suppose it's a good chance to explore things I normally wouldn't have
<draik> yaccin: Sorry. I didn't mean to say you were wrong, just my experience. Thank you. It seems to have worked.
<Minataku> Oh, the minimum is at 5GB, not 1GB
<Minataku> Panicing over nothing >.<
<Minataku> Drop out of the DMZ and look into fixing it normally
<draik> yaccin: Can you do me a small favor. I don't know if maybe I don't have my firefox properly configured
<Minataku> I'm just experimenting, BTW, nothing illegal here >.>
<yaccin> i dont use ff
<yaccin> ^^
<draik> Oh
<draik> Nevermind then. Thanks
<yaccin> np :)
<draik> Dr_willis: do you use firefox with kaffeine-mozilla?
<yaccin> can somebody tell me, why i have the "format toolbar in kopete is always displayed for a few protocolls" bug that was fixed a while ago in edgy? -_-
<Dr_willis> I normally download the videos then watch them outside thebowser. :0
<Dr_willis> Icant reacall the last time i watched a video in the brower. other then youtube stuff
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I know with at least one place...
<Minataku> You can snag the FLVs out of /tmp
<Minataku> Let it stream in, then cp them out of there
<Dr_willis> Yep. I got a flash grabber thing for firefox. and theres a web siute that can get/convert them to avi also
<Dr_willis> http://www.adultswim.com/index2.html
<Dr_willis> lets see what they got on to watch! :0
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's the site, BTW
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> It streams into /tmp
<Dr_willis> the video at the top right is working for me at that site.
<Dr_willis> is that flash? heh
<Minataku> As Flash@@@@@@ where @ is a character 0-9,a-z,A-Z
<Minataku> And at least my mplayer plays FLVs straight
<Minataku> It's just Sorenson Spark 6 video + I think plain old MP3
<Minataku> Accuracy of statements not guaranteed
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I can't remember if I told you, but my Ultra 1 is worse off than I thought
<Minataku> Not only does it have a bad CG6, it has a bad SCSI adapter
<Minataku> I'm hoping it's just a blown termination power fuse
<Minataku> Otherwise it'll be dismantled
<Dr_willis> heh
<Minataku> Thankfully I had the foresight to not commission it after two weeks (I didn't even get to it in that time)
<Dr_willis> Im debating what to do with the spare pc/cases I got in the basement. :)
<Dr_willis> make another fileserver.. or just let them sit. heh. The cases are the most valueable part.
<Dr_willis> Could put my LS120 drive in one and have a PuppyLinux box.
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> darn it. the flash->avi site aint working for AdultSwim!
<Minataku> Cases are the least valuable to me
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Don't bother, or grab the FLVs out of /tmp
<Minataku> Let them stream all the way in by pausing, then look in /tmp for a file named Flash$$$$$$ where $ is [0-9a-zA-Z] 
<Minataku> Also, ASV is really shoddy on Fridays
<Dr_willis> i need them in avi format - for my GP2x to watch at work. :0
<Minataku> Since that's when they change the videos
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Transcoding might work
<Dr_willis> http://vixy.net/   Online FLV Converter : Download online videos direct to PC / iPod / PSP. It's free!
<Dr_willis> works for youtube - but not AS. :(
<Dr_willis> i guess i learn how to do it manually with ffmpeg. :0
<Dr_willis> somdasy
<Dr_willis> Gotta love SquidBillies. :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c39213015f49011301b05fc9009a
<Dr_willis> Remindes me of my Last Faimly Reunion.
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> That's what I'm trying to do, transcode it manually >.<
<shootthecore> Hey guys! I was just wondering what new features Gusty will have
<shootthecore> I heard also today about the dualscreen support
<Castr0> sweet
<Minataku> Got it
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> phew
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> can you people help me please?
<zipper> anyone know how to add ones windows installation to grub?
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: How would we know unless you tell us what's wrong?
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> i messed up my system by using alien
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> seeing as i'm a total newb i now know i shouldn't
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> basically adept couldn't find libgtk-1.2
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> which i needed for a game
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> but i could find RPMs of it on google
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> so i installed it using alien
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> and now i can't uninstall it
<jhutchins> !enter | pC^ViciouZ^byop
<ubotu> pC^ViciouZ^byop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: Why can't you uninstall it?
<DevDiL> hi all
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I don't know the name of the installed components
<DevDiL> I install my connection Net
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: Uninstall the package.
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I don't know the name of the package, that's the problem
<DevDiL> with a modem Huawei
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: Does alien install it, or does it just convert the rpm to a deb?
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> It installed it
<DevDiL> with a modem Huawei EC325
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: So check the documentation for alien on uninstalling.  Chances are the package name didn't change.
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I used man alien
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> It doesn't uninstall packages
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: This will give you information on searching for and uninstalling packages with apt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<DevDiL> i want to keep connection alive without closin Terminal
<DevDiL> because I use Huawei EC325
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> Oops, sorry for using enter too much, I'll check the link. Thanks.
<Minataku> USING PACKAGES FROM ANOTHER DISTRIBUTION IS HIGHLY DISCOURAGED
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: You can find the libgtk-1.2 file and determine what package is associated with it, then uninstall that package.
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I noticed after I'd done it.
<ares> hi can someone help me chaning the grub?i want to change it so it starts windows Xp if nothing is changed instead of kubuntu
<Minataku> 99% of the time all you'll get for your trouble... is more trouble
<crowbar> Minataku: Don't you mean encouraged?
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: I'd just try uninstalling the package as if it had been a deb.
<Minataku> crowbar: No
<jhutchins> Minataku: He's already installed it, that doesn't really help.
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I will, when I find what i need to uninstall.
<Minataku> jhutchins: Well... can't get there in time for all of them
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: You can find the libgtk-1.2 file and determine what package is associated with it, then uninstall that package.
<jhutchins> pC^ViciouZ^byop: I'd just try uninstalling the package as if it had been a deb.
* [ifroog]  is away: I'm busy
<crowbar> pC^ViciouZ^byop: I'm pretty sure alien doesn't install the package.  It just creates a deb from the rpm and leaves that in the same directory as the rpm.   Are you even sure the package installed?
* [ifroog]  is away: I'm busy
<DevDiL> i want to keep connection alive without closin Terminal I use Huawei EC325
<Jucato> !away > [ifroog] 
<ares> no one?
<jhutchins> I totally b0rked an early redhat machine by installing a bunch of mandriva packages on it.  Clean re-installs are a part of learning linux.
<Minataku> DevDiL: That's probably not an option
<DevDiL> help me please
<[ifroog] > sorry..
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> Yes, because now hen I try to install libgtk-1.2 in apt, it stops installation because it may break packages in commit.
<Minataku> The ISP is gonna drop the connection if it's idle
<DevDiL> ?
<crowbar> ares: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34393
<crowbar> ares: Read bored2k's post.
<Minataku> No VERSION reply... suspicious.
<DevDiL> I install the modem
<DevDiL> but when i close terminal
<DevDiL> i disconnect
<Minataku> Woah, lag
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I think i might just reinstall; as you say, it's a part of using linux.
<Minataku> DevDiL: If English isn't your first language, we have localized assistance
<DevDiL> Minataku , I install the modem but when I close terminal my connection is down
<Minataku> DevDiL: Right, because whatever program you're connecting with terminates along with the terminal
<DevDiL> so how can i resolve the probelm
<DevDiL> somebody here speak english
<DevDiL> somebody here speak frensh
<Daisuke_Ido> yes we speak english ffs.
<Daisuke_Ido> launch the program as a background process?
<Minataku> !fr | DevDiL
<ubotu> DevDiL: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DevDiL> merci bien
<ares> crowbar:  i cant find it via apt-get :(
<crowbar> DevDiL: You can try using screen.
<crowbar> ares: If you are comforatble editing config files by hand you can take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst   Read the entire file and you should be able to understand it yourself.  make sure you back it up before you make any changes.
<crowbar> And have a live cd handy in case you bork it.
<invite> Hello
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> I though I should try something like Kubuntu before diving head first into the murky waters of Slackware.
<ares> crowbar: not really i just startet with linux :(
<ares> i mean i was able to edit it with nano i just dont know what and how
<ares> to edit
<invite> hello
<Minataku> wb, Dr_willis
<crowbar> ares: the simplest way for you to get what you want to is open the file and remove the savedefault line from every entry except the windows entry.
<invite> Has someone encountered freezing problems while using KDE?
<invite> And especially with application aMule?
<crowbar> ares: you can also move teh 5 lines starting with title Microsoft Windows XP Professional and ending with chainloader +1 to the top of the list
<invite> I've encountered some problems while using this propgram on my KDE laptop
<invite> ...
<invite> :)
<invite> :-)
<Minataku> I've encountered problems with just aMule... namely the problem that it sucks >.>
<invite> ...
<william_> Hi guys
<Minataku> No freezing, though, sorry
<ares> crowbar: how can i mark the lines?
<invite> hello
<crowbar> invite: Please don't be so impatient.
<invite> What kind of problem did you encoutered, so?
* Minataku vanishes
<william_> who of you can help me in installing my MSI NX8600GT card in Kubuntu 7.04
<llutz> Minataku: that's not a new problem :)
<Minataku> invite: Nothing, it was just lousy
<crowbar> ares: it is probably easier for you to use kate instead of nano.  in your terminal type sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst and you'll be able to use the mouse.
<Minataku> invite: Sorry, I'm messing with you
<ares> k thank
<invite> Sorry for being impatient.
<Minataku> I'ma go so I don't make any more bad jokes... not that leaving will stop them when I come back XD
<crowbar> invite: It's cool.  aMule really isn't so great.   Personally I prefer limewire.  Might want to check that out
<william_> who of you can help me install my MSI new NX8600GT card in Kubuntu 7.04
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> gtk-gnutella
<morph351> hello
<Mesterlovesz> cs
<Mesterlovesz> xDDDDD
<Mesterlovesz> '-.-
<Mesterlovesz> hi all
<invite> limewire? I still don't know this program...
<morph351> I was wondering if I could install the kubuntu 64bit live cd on an intel laptop "dell xps m1210"
<ares> crowbar:
<ares> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ares> Xlib: No protocol specified
<pC^ViciouZ^byop> just a generic p2p spyware infested pos.
<crowbar> ares: Are you running on the kde desktop right now?  or are you logged in to a console(text only) screen?
<ares> crowbar:  kde
<crowbar> ares: Oh wow, it didn't work for me either.   heh.  I use vi.  guess i've never actually tried kate.. oops
<invite> crowbar: ok, thanks for the advice. I will try using limewire in replacement of amule.
<crowbar> invite: good luck.
<crowbar> ares: I take that back.   sudo kate does work for me.
<invite> crowbar: thx
<morph351> i just installed beryl on my kubuntu 7.04 with nvidia drivers and the border is missing
<venik212> I am having trouble connecting a 500 gb USB drive to my Kubuntu Feisty
<crowbar> ares: you can use nano.  hit ctrl+K to cut a line of text and then ctrl+U to paste it.  just do that 5 times and then hit ctrl+X to save the file.
<morph351> border foe the windows
<venik212> It sees the drive, but when I try to write to it, it complains it cannot do it
<champollion> Hi all
<champollion> how can i overwrite the sources.list ?
<crowbar> champollion: Overwrite it for what purpose?
<ares> champollion: start it with rights sudo nano /xy/yx/sources.list for example
<william_> Hey guys, who of you can help me install my MSI new NX8600GT card in Kubuntu 7.04
<champollion> update
<william_> I'm trying for two days now but I just can't get it to work
<ares> champollion:  try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ares> cr
<ares> crowbar: i cant answer you via pm
<champollion> ok, it done
<crowbar> ares: You should register your account.
<crowbar> But never mind.  i need to get back to work.
<ares> to answer your question yes i was in a temrinal
<ares> still thank for your help
<ares> i edited the file
<crowbar> ares: That's an odd problem.   just typing kate should open a kate window.   good luck on the reboot :)  hopefully you don't get any bad surprises.
<BluesKaj> How is the grub menu linked to fstab , or is it ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: it isn't
<llutz> BluesKaj: it just tells the kernel where the root-fs resides
<champollion> thank you ares, it works
<ares> your welcome
<ares> You just needed "right" to edit it
<BluesKaj> the supregrub disk sees the grub menu and declares it fine .. but it isn't , i keep getting the dreaded error 15 file not found ...tried reinsatalling grub to avail ...same error
<ares> thats why sudo
<morph351> anyone running beryl here?
<venik212> can anyone help with using a USB drive under Feisty Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> llutz, it would be nice if grub knew where the root file system was so it could boot
<Lunar_Lamp> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<ManiDhillon> hi
<ManiDhillon> How to Install WINE?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wine
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<Dr_willis> venik212,  whats the problem with it?
<venik212> cannot write to it
<Dr_willis> let me guess. NTFS filesystem?
<venik212> the system sees it, but when I try to write, it says it cannot do it
<venik212> I think so, but not sure
<venik212> I just got it out of the box
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> llutz, i have to keep using the supergrub disk to "boot direct" into linux totally bypassing the grub menu...the grub/stage1 is not recognized or is hidden somewhow
<Dr_willis> to see what filesystems it is.
<Dr_willis> venik212,  is this to be a linux only usb drive?
<Dr_willis> or are you refering to a little usb-thumb drive?
<venik212> I would prefer to use it with both XP and Linux
<llutz> BluesKaj: even after reinstalling grub?
<venik212> does that mean I have to format it as FAT32?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Dr_willis> venik212,  not really. but it may be handier/safer to have it be fat32
<venik212> no, this is a 500 gb USB drive
<Dr_willis> 500gb is over the fat32 limit i think.
<venik212> how do I change it to fat32?
<llutz> BluesKaj: is it a really really old PC with your /boot/grub behind 1024-cylinder border and BIOS can't see that?
<Dr_willis> you can read/write ntfs drives under linux. its just has some 'risk'
<venik212> XP should be able to read NTFS, though
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis> check the bots URL.
<venik212> thanks
<venik212> I'll look at this url
<llutz> Dr_willis: fat32 is ok up to 2TB
<BluesKaj> no llutz it's a AMD64 3200+ Venice
<llutz> BluesKaj: no idea then, sry
<venik212> this is a mere 0.5 TB
<venik212> ;-)
<BluesKaj> llutz, this happened after upgrading the kernel on synaptic yesterday
<Dr_willis> llutz,   cool. :)  I seem to recall at one time there was some issue - it may be that windowsxp dont want to LET you format anything over a speicfic size as fat32
<Dr_willis> !info  ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<llutz> Dr_willis: that's the point, xp/w2k refuse to format fat32 >32GB by default
<Dr_willis> I just used that ntfs-config program. :)
<Dr_willis> llutz,  that may be why people think thers a limit then.
<Dr_willis> Nice of MS to force us into things eh.
<llutz> Dr_willis: we early learned: never trust an american :)
<Dr_willis> llutz,  never trust a coporation. :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions   is not one of the better wiki pages ive seen....
<Dr_willis> its downright.. well.. bla. :)
<venik212> the instructions on the URL are for Gnome, and they call for something called NTFS Configuration tool.  What is it under Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info  ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_willis> thats why i posted that earlier. :) heh
<Dr_willis> one step ahead of ya
<Dr_willis> unl;ess theres some OTHJEr similer tool out.
<Dr_willis> since it says 'optional' not sure if thats installed by default on ubuntu, or if ubuntu has yet another similer tool.
<venik212> why does it show me TWO partitions, when I plugged only one USB drive?
<Dr_willis> see what 'sudo fdisk -l' shows.. perhaps its showing your OTHEr windows drives as well
<ManiDhillon> msg NickServ IDENTIFY animani!@
<Dr_willis> :)
<yell0w> hey guys, how do i change the default kde editor from kate to something else ?
* Dr_willis pokes ManiDhillon 
<Lunar_Lamp> yell0w, system settings > default applications
<ManiDhillon> !repositries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> !Opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<yell0w> Lunar_Lamp, uhm which config file would that be ?
<Lunar_Lamp> yell0w, no config file, just open up "system settings" (or kcontrol on the command line).
<ManiDhillon> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ManiDhillon> !free Softwares
<BluesKaj> !error15
<Lunar_Lamp> yell0w, hmm, actually, i think that's just the embedded text editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free softwares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error15 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<venik212> fdisk -l shows the USB drive as a single drive, but no start-end information is shown
<venik212> I am lost...
<ManiDhillon> !Wine for Kubuntu
<ManiDhillon>  !Wine for Kubuntu
<ManiDhillon> !Wine Kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> !wine > ManiDhillon
<venik212> the two partitions shown are two small boot partitions
<yell0w> Lunar_Lamp, kcontrol works. it was in component >> file assoc >> text
<yell0w> Thanks!
<Lunar_Lamp> yell0w, ah ok :-)
<draik> Today is such a tiring day
<ManiDhillon> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<polopolo> Can I come here for tribe problems
<polopolo> !tyt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tyt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Uhh.... Greetings... :-)
<trakinas> hello all
<trakinas> i really need help building a custom kernel.
<jacques> hello
<polopolo> Can I come for tribe problems here?
<polopolo> !ontopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #kubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<polopolo> thank you all
<ManiDhillon> !Update KDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<polopolo> !update | KDE
<ubotu> KDE: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<polopolo> you mean?
<ManiDhillon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Trel_> Does anyone know how to get the 7.04 Live DVD to be able to access NTFS partitions?
<navets> hey does anyone here know how I can add more to the kubuntu meta-package?
<ManiDhillon> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<ManiDhillon> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacques> I upgraded to gutsy and my wireless is not working now
<jacques> does anybody got this problem before?
<Shock> guys, i installed kmail it doesn't show up in the start menu; what do i do to get it there?
<trakinas> so... i have this config.custom file.
<trakinas> and i also have this debian way line ""make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers", where i dont know how to fill up the parameters.
<trakinas> anyone?
<sparr> My games that use OSS have static/clicking in the audio.  I use a realtek alc883 and nvidia mcp61, onboard.  it sounds like this http://sparr.homeip.net/static.ogg .  Upgrading to kernel 2.6.22 didnt help.  Any ideas?
<Silent_G> hello
<trakinas> hi
<glauco1> hi
<Silent_G> can somebody tell me how or what creates /usr/src/xc ?
<glauco1> i have a canoscan lide 20
<Silent_G> cause im getting this error , cp: target `/usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<glauco1> how i can install it?
<[ifroog] > hi, any one here has an account at godaddy ?
<[ifroog] > pls pm..
<Minataku> Dr_willis: You get those memos? :3
<visham> nmap freezes my adsl modem
<glauco1> pleas respond me
<Minataku> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Minataku> That's to you, glauco1
<glauco1> tank;)
<Shock> [ifroog] : i do
<[ifroog] > Shock, could i pm You ?
<Silent_G> Minataku:
<Shock> yea
<visham> nmap problem pls help
<Minataku> Silent_G: I've never heard of this "xc"
<Minataku> visham: No idea how to, sorry
<Silent_G> its a directory in /usr/src :S
<Silent_G> something creates it
<Silent_G> could be where Xfree86 installs?
<Minataku> Silent_G: It looks like it wants to save stuff to there
<Minataku> So just sudo mkdir all the pieces of the tree
<Silent_G> yeah
<Silent_G> :/
<Minataku> cd /usr/src
<Minataku> sudo mkdir xc
<Silent_G> but will it work like that?
<Minataku> Silent_G: I don't see why it shouldn't
<glauco1> xsane and kooka crash
<glauco1> :
<Minataku> Worth a shot at the very least, right?
<Silent_G> ok i will
<Minataku> glauco1: Never used a scanner or scanner software, so no idea, sorry
<trakinas> i wanna make my dvd drive work on kubuntu, anyone able to help me to custom my kernel?
<Silent_G> this is the full directory , /usr/src/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/drivers/
<glauco1> ok
<Minataku> Silent_G: Just make that whole thing then
<trakinas> glauco1: is probably the driver. but i cant help much either.
<Minataku> trakinas: It should just work
<Minataku> It's probably just an IDE device
<Minataku> Which should pretty much work unconditionally
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why my amarok is just freezing on me? no errors or anything, just freezing.
<Victor054> hailz all
<Victor054> gonna install 7.04
<Victor054> hope to get beryl working also
<Victor054> any advice?
<trakinas> Minataku: yep. but Im getting i/o errors while in gentoo i dunno.
<trakinas> and i think it is because of 2 things: 1). scsi emulation (?) - sc* instead of hd* 2). no joilet support - but i doubt it! I have a bunch of disks recorded on gentoo and they dont work either
<navets> how to I create a shortcut to a folder?
<trakinas> navets: on command line or on kde?
<navets> kde
<navets> or command line
<trakinas> you can create a link to that folder.
<trakinas> on kde it is intuitive... left click and you will be done...
<trakinas> on command line you will have to use the "ln (link)" command.
<savetheWorld> left click?
<navets> what do you mean left click and done?
<trakinas> man ln, or google about how to use it properly
<savetheWorld> Maybe right click?
<trakinas> right click
<trakinas> my mistake
<savetheWorld> trakinas: iits normal - everything looks the other way thru the monitor..... :-)
<trakinas> navets: right click. my mistake. i kind of though right and wrote left.
<trakinas> savetheWorld: lol
<trakinas> *thought
<trakinas> so guys... help me making my device work properly here without telling me switching back to gentoo..
<navets> trakinas: thanks, I never say the "link here" option haha
<trakinas> =P
<navets> would anyone here be able to help me out with my opengl
<navets> it doesn't work properly
<trakinas> navets: which chipset? forget it if it is sis
<navets> I used wine to install warcraft 3 and it works but its real choppy. when I use opengl its fast but the colors are messed up
<navets> trakinas: i810
<trakinas> im telling you guys! we should compute how many persons comes here with intel chips problem.
<navets> stupid intel
<navets> i need a fricken nvidia
<Shock> how can I add a start menu entry for kmail for all users in the system?
<coreymon77> !nvidia | navets
<ubotu> navets: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trakinas> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<navets> coreymon77: I have an intel onboard card
<llutz> Shock: use kmenuedit
<trakinas> sis is so awesome that it even dont have an entry on the bot
<Shock> llutz: won't that only add it for me?
<DarkED> uh question, can i stop kde from moving files from my external HDD to my local trash when i delete them?
<trakinas> Minataku: which kernel do you use?
<Baitman> DarkED, shift + delete?
<DarkED> Baitman: yeah, that's insta-delete... i still want them to go in the 'trash' can, just not on my local drive
<Baitman> ahh
<navets> how do I open a .rar ?
<DarkED> navets: with Ark
<DarkED> i'm pretty sure it can read rar files
<navets> DarkED: it says the utility is not in my part
<navets> in my path*
<DarkED> eh?
<pag> navets, install unrar
<pag> !info unrar | navets
<ubotu> navets: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<mindslant> Howdy,  I got a couple of problems.  I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 64 bit.  My computer gets stuck trying to shutdown, restart, or log out.  Also, sometimes when I startup theres no sound
<navets> can i apt-get unrar ?
<DarkED> mindslant: i have the same shutdown/logout/reboot issues, running 7.04 32bit
<pag> navets, sudo apt-get install unrar   make sure you have multiverse enabled
<chanfle> hi all
<DarkED> every now and then it just hangs while rebooting
<navets> pag: done thanks
<pag> np :)
<mindslant> I did try to install bery recently and that might have been what started it
<chanfle> i downloaded the firefox 2.0 but when i run the firefox not display the browser
<mindslant> any ideas DarkED?
<kim3984> how can I determine CPU and RAM on my machine?
<chanfle> this is the mesagge
<chanfle> user@user-desktop:~/firefox$ ./firefox
<chanfle> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DarkED> mindslant: nope, ubuntu has pretty much always done that for me, on all of my systems. i just hit the power button when it hangs
<chanfle> what i do for fix issue?
<mindslant> DarkED, what about possible damage to the harddrive
<pag> chanfle, open konsole and type (or copy-paste): sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<crowbar> chanfle: you need to install libstdc++ for that to work.   What is wrong with using the firefox in the repository?
<DarkED> mindslant: what? damage from hitting the power off switch? lol, i havent worried about that since 1999 :)
<mindslant> ?
<DarkED> mindslant: in my experience, shutting my system off has never affected my hard drive's integrity... and i've been doing it for eight years, so yeah
<navets> is there a winamp for ubuntu?
<DarkED> mindslant: uh with the switch i mean
<navets> or kubuntu
<DarkED> navets: XMMS
<pag> navets, Amarok is better :)
<trakinas> navets: audacious
<trakinas> pag: i really prefer audacious over amarok
<DarkED> navets: but yeah, Amarok is way better ;_
<kim3984> how can I determine my CPU and RAM?
<trakinas> kim3984: top
<trakinas> on konsole.
<crowbar> kim3984: in console type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SlimeyPete> kicat /proc/cpuinfo foryourc
<SlimeyPete> cpu
<navets> does anyone know where If I can find a list of the internet stations that winamp has for amorak?
<trakinas> navets: audacious is like XMMS, but with a newly gui.
<trakinas> look for it on goolge. :] ] 
<DarkED> navets: um... i dont think amarok supports internet radio... does it guys?
<navets> trakinas: and I can just link it up to amorak?
<chanfle> crowbar: thanks on this moment i install the firefox with apt-get, but what version will install?
<crowbar> chanfle: if you are using feisty it will install 2.0.0.4
<DarkED> navets: eh amarok is a music player, like winamp... it's not a part of winamp :)
<trakinas> navets: amarok in more like itunes or other player-library programs.
<chanfle> crowbar: yes i use kubuntu 7.04
<trakinas> DarkED: not sure. i use quodlibet or audacious.
<kim3984> ty trakinas and crowbar .  I imagine cat /proc/meminfo corresponds to my RAM right?
<crowbar> darked it certainly does internet radio, listening right now.
<pag> navets, try playlists -> Radio Streams -> Shoutcast  it might be the thing you're looking for?
<DarkED> trakinas: i use amarok but never listen to internet radio, i have a slow connection
<crowbar> kim3984: Good eye.  I've never  noticed that before.  yes it does.
<DarkED> crowbar: well then, so it does :)
<navets> pag: k thx ill try it out
<kim3984> awesome :)
<trakinas> DarkED: amarok crashs when trying to listen to internet radio
<crowbar> kim3984: Thanks :)
<kim3984> crowbar, no thank u :)
<trakinas> and they usually plays 3 nice songs and 900 boring songs
<DarkED> trakinas: ahh... well then, good thing i keep all my music locally :)
<Stratys> afternoon all
<trakinas> noon!
<Stratys> I have question about installing print drivers
<Stratys> can anyone help?
<Stratys> I am running kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> We can't know unless you tell us what the problem is.
<jhutchins_lt> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crowbar> Stratys: If you ask your question straight away someone is likely to respond.  If you ask "can anyone help?" none of the 400 people are are likely to respond positively.
<Stratys> I  have configured the file that I downloaded....but when i try to do a make or make install I get an error on the console
<kim3984> apparently this computer is using a 400 mhz processor.  since KDE is very sluggish, what is an alternative?  need something lightweight.. not much overhead
<Stratys> crowbar thankyou I will try not to do that again
<crowbar> Stratys: What printer model and what file did you dowload?
<crowbar> kim3984: xfce is nice.  GTK based.   apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you want to try it out.
<kim3984> awesome crowbar thanks again will do
<kim3984> I've heard of that one before
<crowbar> kim3984: Or you can try turning off kde eye candy.
<kim3984> mk
<Stratys> crowbar I have an Epson stylus 880 and the file is pips-sc880-2.1.2.tar.gz
<kim3984> if packages cannot be authenticated, is it still semi safe to install?
<crowbar> kim3984: Depends on your definition of safe.  If it isn't signed, you can't verify where it came from.  That doesn't mean it is insecure or compromised though.
<kim3984> ok np
<Baitman> Anyone have restart problems with ubutnu?
<crowbar> Stratys: Why did you download the driver?  You can use the add printer wizard to add your Epson Stylus 880.
<Stratys> crowbar it does not have the 880 listed
<navets> is there a linux audio player that supports the same internet radio as winamp and WMP ?
<crowbar> Stratys: When you click the Printers icon in System Settings, look to the bottom right of the printers dialog.  Change "Print system currently used" to Cups.  Then you should be able to click add and choose the epson stylus 880
<Stratys> crowbar I am using cups and the 880 is not in there
<trakinas> navets: audacious
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> audacious supports shoutcast/icecast, just like winamp
<trakinas> not sure about other protocols.
<trakinas> but i can listen to most bbc programs on it.
<crowbar> Stratys: I see it on my Add Printer wizard.  When I choose Epson under manufacturer, then under Model I choose Stylus Color 880
<navets> trakinas: k im tryin it right now
<venik212> OK, friends, what am I doing wrong?
<trakinas> navets: :] ] 
<chanfle> how i do for read my other hhd, but the disk is ntfs?
<crowbar> venik212: You aren't asking us a question we can answer, for one.
<venik212> I have a USB disk (500 gb) mounted.  DiskFree shows it with its size, etc.
<crowbar> oh, there we go :)
<venik212> but when I try to write to it, it says: Access denied
<crowbar> venik212: ntfs-3g didn't work?
<venik212> I installed it, but I am still not able to write to this drive
<coreymon77> venik212: dont write to ntfs
<coreymon77> venik212: its not worth the trouble and it was too dangerous
<venik212> can you be a little more vague?
<venik212> I want to use it as I use any drive
<venik212> it works that way in XP
<trakinas> venik212: it isnt safe to write in ntfs partitions.
<coreymon77> venik212: still, dont
<coreymon77> venik212: its not safe
<venik212> ok-- tell me what to do
<coreymon77> venik212: what do you mean by what to do
<trakinas> it works wonderful on XP because XP is ntfs. ntfs is ms and etc etc
<trakinas> format it as ext3 or fat32. =P
<coreymon77> venik212: but on any other operating system, ntfs will not work
<venik212> I want to use it as I use any drive-- drag to it, read from it, etc
<crowbar> venik212: Is there anything on the drive?
<venik212> I did not format it as ntfs-- I assume it came that way from the factory
<venik212> no
<coreymon77> venik212: do you also want to corrupt it and lose all data that is on the drive?
<trakinas> although my mate's xp says his files wrote on ubuntu are corrupted, even though they arent
<venik212> it is brand new-- just came out of the box
<crowbar> venik212: Then the easiest way to get it working is to hook the drive up when windows is running and format the drive to be fat32
<venik212> can't I do that from Linux?
<NickPresta> I don't know how important my own experiences are but I've mounted my NTFS partition using NTGS-3G and I write to it almost daily. NTFS-3G. http://www.ntfs-3g.com/quality.html it seems stable enough to use on home use.
<coreymon77> venik212: it you try to write to ntfs, you will most likely loose data
<trakinas> venik212: yes you can.
<venik212> how?
<coreymon77> trakinas: its way too dangerous
<trakinas> coreymon77: to format it fat32 on linux?
<trakinas> seriously?
<coreymon77> trakinas: no, to write to ntfs
<NickPresta> coreymon77, do you have any evidence of how writing to NTFS will likely make you lose data?
<BluesKaj> can someone post their /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin so i can compare one that works vs mine, which is broken ..reinstalling grub doesn't work
<venik212> ok-- I'll reboot into XP and format it
<Stratys> crowbar all i have is the 800/850/860
<coreymon77> NickPresta: yes, the program sit eitself says that ist is unstable and unreliable
<coreymon77> venik212: you can do it in linux
<navets> trakinas
<crowbar> Stratys: Are you looking at Stylus Color or Stylus photo?
<trakinas> konversation crashed
<llutz> BluesKaj: http://pbot.rmdir.de/61f11ed29bc371a4e76bb0b30f74ad67
<BluesKaj> thx llutz , muchly
<trakinas> i was telling him he can format it fat32 on linux. afaik
<NickPresta> coreymon77, http://www.ntfs-3g.com/. It is _stable_. I use it daily with no data loss.
<coreymon77> NickPresta: you are lucky, its not stable though
<jhutchins_lt> FUD
<Stratys> crowbar that was color...under photo i have 720/750/870
<crowbar> coreymon77:  The driver is in STABLE status since February 2007, after twelve years of development. Please see our test methods and testimonials on the driver quality page.
<NickPresta> coreymon77, The page itself, from the developers of NTFS-3G say that it is stable. What makes you sure that it isn't?
<crowbar> crowbar: from the webpage :)
<coreymon77> still
<NickPresta> coreymon77, still what? It's stable. What evidence do you have that supports otherwise?
<jhutchins_lt> Captive NTFS is also reliable.
<coreymon77> trakinas: you want to help me out here
<jhutchins_lt> You're still an idiot not to make a backup, but you're an idiot not to make a backup in the first place, even if you're not messing with Linux NTFS.
<crowbar> Stratys: Can you check to see if you have the cupsys-driver-gutenprint package installed?
<trakinas> coreymon77: where?
<Stratys> crowbar please tell me how
<coreymon77> jhutchins_lt: if you are formatting, of couse, but wirintg to a filesystem such as ext or fat32 is fine
<jhutchins_lt> coreymon77: So is writing to NTFS.
<crowbar> Stratys: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install cupsys-driver-gutenprint    if it installs a package try again with the add printer wizard.
<jhutchins_lt> You need backups anyway, unless you don't care about the contents.
<jhutchins_lt> My neighbor can attest to that fact, and he doesn't run Linux.
<coreymon77> jhutchins_lt: what i did was cut off a 30 gig partition, formatted as fat32 and use it as a shared storage drive
<coreymon77> anything i want to transfer from one os to the other, i put in there
<Stratys> crowbar cupsys-driver-gutenprint is already the newest version
<NickPresta> coreymon77, that's fine. IIIt is also okay to use NTFS as shared storage now that NTFS-3G is stable...
<jhutchins_lt> What I've done for years is run NTFS drivers read/write in linux and never have a problem.
<jhutchins_lt> When they started going on with all the FUD about them not being safe, I was still able to use captive NTFS under Knoppix.
<trakinas> i dont know. i just heard bad and good things about writing on ntfs partitions
<jhutchins_lt> THere was good reason for the FUD:  Nobody makes backups, even when someone says "THIS CAN DESTROY YOUR DATA", they just try it then complain.
<trakinas> i prefer not taking the risk, eventhough i have backups...
<crowbar> How can I check which package a file comes from?
<trakinas> i dont do daily backups, though...
<jhutchins_lt> The truth is, there are a very few special variants of NTFS where writing to them can destroy the file, and a very few where it can destroy the whole partition.
<NickPresta> regarding ntfs-3g, you also have to remember that the version in the repos could be quite old compared to the latest stable version. I know that I was running an older version ntfs-3g and transfer speeds were astronomically high. I upgraded to the latest stable version and transfer speeds were down to a few seconds compared to a few minutes. Check which version you're running if you're having problems.
<jhutchins_lt> The only way you can tell if you have one of those systems is to try writing to it.
<jhutchins_lt> The newer drivers don't have that problem, nor does captive.
<jhutchins_lt> There is no longer any reason to tell people that it's dangerous to write to NTFS - except that they should be making backups anyway.
<NickPresta> The drivers since version 1.328 have no speed or high CPU usage problems. It's also stable.
<crowbar> Stratys: Sorry that took so long.   try doing sudo apt-get install openprinting-ppds   and let me know if that installs anything
* Baitman leaves for pub
<basti_> list
<basti_> \list
<trakinas> basti_:  /list
<basti_> thanks!
<trakinas> np
<crowbar> basti_: If you're using Konversation you can hit F5 and it will bring up a nice channel list window
<basti_> cool! thank you!
<darksoul_> anyone here can help me about ATI configuration?
<darksoul_> and pls do not tell me the !ati thing
<darksoul_> i did all that
<darksoul_> anyone?
<darksoul_> pls?
<trakinas> darksoul_: i cant.
<darksoul_> zz
<crowbar> darksoul_: If you describe your problem someone who has ATI experience will answer eventually.
<darksoul_> i open ATI control center from the menu and i get : Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partially
<jthomas> does anyone have trouble with Kubuntu/HAL recognizing when an iPod (g5video) is plugged in?
<NickPresta> darksoul_, did you run: `aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf`?
<crowbar> darksoul_: Also, did you restart your xserver?  Either by rebooting the computer, using /etc/init.d/kdm restart or by hitting ctrl+alt+Backspace (after logging out of your kde session)
<crowbar> You need to do that for changes, like the one NickPresta gave you, to take effect.
<jthomas> darksoul_: you can also restart the Xserver from the login menu of KDE
<crowbar> that too :)
<jthomas> :)
<darksoul_> when i use aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf i get
<jthomas> does anyone run Kubuntu 7.04?  when i plug in my iPod for Amarok transfers, it isn't recognized after the first time.  I always have to reset it in iTunes on a Windows machine that I find.
<darksoul_> Warning : Could not find configuration file
<darksoul_> please copy configuration file template to /etx/X11
<kim3984> when I sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I get a list of a bunch of packages with unmet dependencies (ie: depends gnome-app-install but won't be installed) and then the line Broken packages.  any suggestions?
<crowbar> kim3984: use aptitude instead of apt-get.
<kim3984> mk
<NickPresta> darksoul_, if you have already followed the instructions found in !ati, did you restart your X server after?
<darksoul_> you mean /etc/init.d/kdm restart this?
* crowbar waves at darksoul_
<NickPresta> lol. i guess he didn't before but just did now. >_>
<crowbar> bet he was a bit surprised :)  wonder if he'll be angry when he gets back
<crowbar> *if he gets back, hehe
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> did i miss something?
<crowbar> how'd everything work out there darksoul_?
<kim3984> crowbar, thanks aptitude is going :)
<crowbar> kim3984: aptitude is a little more robust when it comes to massive changes like that, it would seem.  also, since you used aptitude, if you want to remove xfce, just remove xubuntu-desktop and aptitude will automatically remove automatically installed packages you don't need anymore which is a big plus.
<premier_> Hi, I'm transferring files to an external hard drive (ext3) and its too slow to be usable ... something is eating up all the cpu cycles, but its not on top
<darksoul_> crowbar still the same kdm crashed i rebooted and still the same :S
<crowbar> darksoul_: it was crashing before?   I thought it was working for you, but only a few menu options weren't being displayed?
<darksoul_> crowbar when i use aticonfig --initial i get
<darksoul_> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<darksoul_> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<Beardbar> hi guys, just installed kubuntu and its just wonderful. I got a small question, im configuring my video card on my laptop so I am editing xorg but I want to use something like notepad but cant find or remember the application name. Ive been using nano but its such a pain when making allot of edits.
<Beardbar> any recommendations on what i should use
<bonbonthejon> Beardbar: kate
<bonbonthejon> Beardbar: make sure you make a back up
<Stratys> crowbar didn't do n e thing
<crowbar> darksoul_: you have to write aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf     You need the entire thing.
<Stratys> crowbar openprinting-ppds is already the newest version.
<crowbar> Stratys: sorry then.  I'm out of ideas.  That's the package that contains the 880 driver on my system.
<darksoul_> crowbar i still get the same
<Beardbar> bonbonthejon: excellent, thanks much found it in the menu as well.
<bonbonthejon> Beardbar: make sure you do a "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<crowbar> darksoul_: lol forgot :)  you need to use sudo  bonbonthejon just reminded me.   sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bonbonthejon> crowbar: ;)
<darksoul_> crowbar yeah i know i use sudo but still the same
<crowbar> darksoul_: Then i'm out of ideas.   Start a google hunt /=
<crowbar> bonbonthejon: In my old age, my mind is starting to get rusty.  22 years old is starting to take it's toll :P
<crowbar> its.. not it's.. see?  i'm senile.
<darksoul_> ermm how do i open xorg.conf?
<bonbonthejon> crowbar: you must be only a couple months older than me
<lider_> tengo algunas pelis de dvd  y  no se quieren ver en gxine ni en caffeine  como hago para ver peliculas  con estos players
<crowbar> darksoul_: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want to edit it.    leave off sudo if you just want to view it
<bonbonthejon> !es | lider_
<ubotu> lider_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lider_> gracia ubotu thanks
<darksoul_> yeah i do that and it is blank ????????
<bonbonthejon> darksoul_: if you browse to /etc/X11 in konqueror and double click on it, does it show anything
<darksoul_> ermm there is not any file named xorg.conf
<crowbar> darksoul_: well that might be your configuration problem right there.
<darksoul_> only one named xorg.conf 0 original
<michael__> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<crowbar> darksoul_: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crowbar> and then run the ati command again
<darksoul_> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darksoul_> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1
<darksoul_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<darksoul_> this is what i get
<crowbar> darksoul_: is your xorg.conf file empty again?
<darksoul_> crowbar there is a file created named xorg.conf.original-1
<crowbar> and you have no xorg.conf file anymore?
<darksoul_> i got one named xorg.conf.original-0 and one named xorg.conf.original-1
<trakinas> which kernel can I install to try and see if my device will work with ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuh?
<bonbonthejon> trakinas: what do you mean
<darksoul_> dahhh i am probably gonna install kubuntu once AGAIN! arghh my nerves
<crowbar> darksoul_: good luck.  sorry you couldn't get the help you needed.
<darksoul_> its fine..
<darksoul_> i just get mad once in a while cause i cannot get it done FFS :)
<darksoul_> cya all in a bit :P
<kim3984> after i install xubuntu-desktop, am I safe to remove ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<trakinas> bonbonthejon: i get i/o errors onn ubuntu, while it works great on gentoo
<crowbar> kim3984: I wouldn't recommend it unless you need the space.   Also, most likely if you remove those two, it won't remove all their dependent packages.
<bonbonthejon> trakinas: what device is it
<kim3984> crowbar, what if I used aptitude?
<trakinas> bonbonthejon: dvd. ide. pioneer 112-d
<kim3984> I would remove them for space only
<bonbonthejon> trakinas: sorry, I dont know
<trakinas> =/
<trakinas> im almost gaving up ubuntu because of this. i simple cant use my drive
<Beardbar> hi, i just changed settings in my xorg.conf file, whats the best way to restart X?
<kim3984> ctrl+alt+backspace I believe
<crowbar> kim3984: Oh, it seems apt-get has a function autoremove that might do the trick for you  :)    if you used aptitude to install you can remove and that should clean most of the packages out.  otherwise apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then run apt-get autoremove
<Beardbar> kim3984: tried that, nothing happend
<crowbar> Beardbar: You have to hit them at the same time.
<kim3984> crowbar, awesome ty again :)
<crowbar> np
<Beardbar> crowbar: ll try again but i figured that and so thats what i tried
<Beardbar> crowbar: yep nothing happened. there a command i can run like /etc/init.d/ yada yada or something?
<crowbar> Beardbar: You can also log out and choose "Restart X" from the kdm menu on the login screen.  or in a terminal type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bonbonthejon> Beardbar: log out, then on kdm there is an option
<trakinas>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Beardbar> crowbar: your a champion and others, thanks
<kim3984> ^^
<trakinas> how can I make ubuntu mount things on hda instead of sda?
<crowbar> I'm pretty sure hda is lost and gone forever.
<trakinas> crowbar: so, what should I do to ubuntu read my dvd device??
<trakinas> gentoo reads any disk and it mounts on hda.. =P
<crowbar> trakinas: I don't know :)   i just recall that ubuntu moved to /dev/sda instead of hda
<trakinas> ah, i thought you were telling in a generic way.
<llutz> hda, sda ... just names
<crowbar> yeah, it shouldn't matter which it is named.  your dvd drive is probably /dev/hdc
<trakinas> llutz: if it is just names, why my dvd drive cant work on ubuntu and work in gentoo?
<crowbar> it can't read any discs at all?  or it can't play dvds?
<trakinas> READ any disks
<Shock> the progress bar in my boot splash only goes 1/3 and then boot drops in text mode...any idea why?
<llutz> trakinas: that's definetly not because it's named sda not hda
<trakinas> llutz: it could be scsi emulation... =P
<bonbonthejon> Shock: hit alt-f1 and it should show what its doing
<bonbonthejon> Shock: if you can get to a prompt, then X is probably messed up
<Shock> bonbonthejon: no, no :) i mean that the nice bootsplash goes away and i see text output from the commands that are run as part of the boot process
<Shock> bonbonthejon: X is comming up fine afterwards
<Shock> bonbonthejon: it's nice_bootsplash -> ugly_text -> X
<trakinas> 1st - it says i cant write on my own home folder.. oO
<trakinas> 2nd - http://pastebin.ca/568774
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<trakinas> dont ask to ask
<trakinas> ask
<hasan> is there any software to organize folders
<hasan> to be more precise to create a digital library and manage them
<hasan> ive got lots of pdfs and chm files but having difficulty to organize them
<trakinas> i think there's. but i cant remember its name
<hasan> any practical solution
<trakinas> look for ebook on kde-apps.org
<hasan> nope
<hasan> probably there is not
<trakinas> anyone?
<bonbonthejon> i remember reading something on kde-apps about a pdf library
<trakinas> http://kde-apps.org/
<hasan> i ve searched there without no result
<trakinas> hasan: ok
<hasan> another question
<hasan> is there a reader for reading tarred and gzipped html files without opening them?
<llutz> hasan: "mc" can browse them
<hasan> is that midnight commander?
<hasan> or something?
<llutz>  midnight commander
<BigToe7000> how do I move from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<trakinas> hasan: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/BibShelf it is gtk based. dont know if you care
<bonbonthejon> BigToe7000: install kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> BigToe7000: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BigToe7000> thanks
<hasan> bibshelf
<hasan> ok
<hasan> let me  see thx
<trakinas> you are welcome
<BigToe7000> coreymon77, does that install the splash screen (blue screen on startup)?
<coreymon77> BigToe7000: if you choose kdm as the default display manager
<BigToe7000> ok
<coreymon77> BigToe7000: you will be able to choose during the installation
<coreymon77> BigToe7000: when asked, choose kdm, not gdm
<BigToe7000> ok
<BigToe7000> thanks
<BigToe7000> :D
<bonbonthejon> BigToe7000: there is a splashscreen for grub, which might be what you mean
<coreymon77> bonbonthejon: ??? my brug is jsut a black screen with text on it
<coreymon77> grub*
<llutz> coreymon77: that's more than enough :)
<bonbonthejon> there are three things that it could be, the grub screen, the loading screen, and the kdm
<ashassin> quit
<bonbonthejon> ok :(
<sercik> Hi mans! how are you?
<sercik> what is this calm? noone write today?
<premier_> I can't get the feisty liveCD to boot into X, something crashes... it gets to "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" and then stops dead... I can switch to a console, but I can do startx or kdm
<sercik> Hi premier!
<premier_> kdm does nothing, and startx gives a big error
<premier_> sercik: hi
<sercik> do you probably have a card that have some problems with ubuntu
<sercik> you could try to use the alternate cd
<premier_> ati radeon X1400 mobility
<sercik> or start livecd in secure video mode
<premier_> sercik: well, I want to do a few things first
<premier_> sercik: I am in safe graphics mode
<sercik> wow and X crashed in safe mode?
<premier_> sercik: yeah
<premier_> or rather, never started
<sercik> bad thing bad thibg!!!
<premier_> lol
<sercik> i can'yt help you much! but you couls try to start X manually and see the errors
<premier_> sercik: that what I did, can I retype some of the errors here?
<sercik> i'm not very good in linux or in X but you can ask for help to someone gooder than me
<sercik> better than me
<sercik> try to paste i can see the same also if i probably can't help you
<Markeda> Regarding printer installation, on linux-foundation.org's driver packages page, it states that "On Ubuntu or Debian unstable you do not need to do the following step." Is Kubuntu 7.04 included in that "ubuntu unstable" part?
<hasan> another question
<hasan> but this one is more important than the previous ones
<hasan> how can i sync my mpx220 with kubuntu?
<hasan> i couldnt do that with raki synce and kmobile tools
<sercik> ubuntu or debian unstabled unstabled is referred only to debian
<hasan> when i use lsusb command i can see my mobile phone connected via usb
<Markeda> Ah. Thank you, Sercik.
<hasan> but when i try to syn it with the aforementioned softs unfortunately no
<sercik> one version of debian is tipically called unstable..
<sercik> or sid
<sercik> debain have three different versions
<trakinas> hasan: check if it does have linux support.
<hasan> how or where?
<hasan> sorry but im a windows user that's why  i ask a lot
<coreymon77> guys
<hasan> recently migrated to kubuntu as its said so easy as win
<coreymon77> is it possible to use a windoze screensaver in linux?
<llutz> coreymon77: a. it's calles windows b. no
<llutz> called
<coreymon77> llutz: impossible?
<llutz> coreymon77: afaik yes, and useless too :)
<NickPresta> coreymon77, which Windows screensaver do you want?
<coreymon77> NickPresta: its not a standard on
<coreymon77> e
<coreymon77> NickPresta: its not a windows screensaver per se
<coreymon77> NickPresta: its just a screensaver that will only install on windows
<NickPresta> coreymon77, what is unique about this screensaver? Describe it. Perhaps there is an alternative available.
<coreymon77> NickPresta: do you knwo of the tv show firefly?
<coreymon77> NickPresta: or the movie serenity?
<NickPresta> coreymon77, I can't say I do, sorry.
<premier_> sercik: I got some X errors... "XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 know processed) with 0 events remaining
<coreymon77> NickPresta: well, its a screensaver from that
<sercik> premier_ install gpm packages
<sercik> sudo apt-get install gpm
<premier_> and before that: "Fatal Serever error: Caught signal 11. Server aborting"
<premier_> sercik: on a liveCD?
<sercik> then do sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<sercik> ah!
<sercik> sorry
<premier_> I mean I can
<sercik> download alternate CD is the only solutions
<sercik> you can't do change on live cd!
<premier_> sercik: actually you can.  Ramdisk
<sercik> then when you have installed the system 9'm sure that someone will help you
<sercik> but is better that you install the system before
<coreymon77> NickPresta: find me an alternate and ill use it, but i havent been able to find one
<draik> I can't seem to get Kommander. 404
<draik> Any ideas?
<coreymon77> NickPresta: is it possible to somehow convert this screensaver into a linux one?
<NickPresta> coreymon77, not that I know of. Try searching google.
<draik> Is anyone here using kaffeine-mozilla and firefox?
<NickPresta> draik, no. I've had much better luck with mozilla-mplayer.
<draik> NickPresta: mozilla-mplayer won't play divX, but I do have that installed
<draik> NickPresta: I installed kaffeine-mozilla so that I can play DivX on firefox. Now it doesn't say "missing plugin", but its just a grey/empty window that pops up
<NickPresta> draik, could I have an example of this? Which website has this content?
<hasan> yet another question
<draik> Let me get you the direct link...
<draik> NickPresta: http://tv-links.co.uk/show.do/1/25
<draik> Click on Stage6 videos.
<draik> If it doesn't say, it's DivX.
<hasan> is there any ocr software for kubuntu as good as windows ocr softwares
<llutz> hasan: no
<jthomas> hasan there is a lot of *really* good ones avail for linux, but i haven't looked for any for kubuntu
<llutz> jthomas: which one??
<hasan> ok
<hasan> for example
<jthomas> list here http://www.linux-ocr.ekitap.gen.tr/
<hasan> for linux
<hasan> one or ones
<hasan> nice  :)
<llutz> jthomas: i know that list, but none of those apps is  "*really* good " imho
<draik> NickPresta: Any luck playing any of the videos with Stage6?
<hasan> at least in my own language
<jthomas> and here is a good comparison of somehttp://groundstate.ca/ocr
<jthomas> and google has released an open-source ocr that they got from (i think) ibm
<root-cix> Hello!
<jthomas> i think kooka scanning software for kde might have *some* ocr capabilities
<jthomas> hello root-cix
<eriefisher> for kooka -gocr-ocrad-kamos you have to select one
<NickPresta> draik, are you still there?
<draik> NickPresta: Sorry, someone was at the door
<NickPresta> draik, that's okay. I have found several pages that share your problem (as well as mine) and the fix is to symbolically link /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/112055
<NickPresta> draik, however, this solution does not work for me. Which version of mozilla-mplayer do you have? (find out with `apt-cache policy mozilla-mplayer`)
<draik> 1:3.40-0.1
<premier_> I'm trying to copy folders from a my internal hard drive to my external hard drive, and konqueror is giving me all kinds of trouble about permissions, even in root
<NickPresta> draik, Does that fix work? I'm using 3.31, for some strange reason.
<draik> NickPresta: I will find out.
<NickPresta> draik, if it does work, then we know that you need mozilla-mplayer > 3.31.
<draik> NickPresta: I'm not using Feisty, I'm using Edgy
<NickPresta> draik, oh. This should all still be relevant. I'm curious how you have mozilla-mplayer 3.40~. Do you have any special repos?
<draik> NickPresta: I will paste my repos in a bit.
<NickPresta> draik, okay, thanks.
<draik> NickPresta: I'm going to try the instructions first and cross my fingers...
<NickPresta> draik, good luck!
<BluesKaj> hmm, not having much luck with these bootloader restore disks ...all they do is bring up an already broken menu that is still not working
<BluesKaj> thanks to the synaptic update for breaking my grub menu without any warning
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, were you the one who asked for a menu.lst entry earlier?
<BluesKaj> yes NickPresta, but it doesn't help 'the error 15 file not found' , problem
<BluesKaj> there don't seem to be any answers on the internet that apply to my setup
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, where is your host system kernel in comparison to your boot partition? Are they on the same partition?
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, yes they are supposed to be on hd0,1
<BluesKaj> lemme check grub again
<BluesKaj> find /boot/grub/stage1  (hd0,1)
<draik> NickPresta: Ok, changes done.... Time to test it out.
<shatteredskye> hey y'all
<shatteredskye> << frustrated noob
<coreymon77> okay, everyone
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261. Google also brings up tons of results if you put in that error line.
<draik> NickPresta: Sweet glorious betsy! It works
<NickPresta> draik, so it works with mozilla-mplayer 3.40?
<shatteredskye> anyone know anything about tablet / passive stylus drivers?
<draik> Seems that way.
<coreymon77> is xscreensaver used as the screensaver program for kubuntu?
<draik> I guess the ones that I have been trying before were possibly dead links.
<draik> The window says done, loads nothing and sits there...
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, i've been browsing google all day without any relevant results including google-linux
<draik> I tried another one and it played beautifully.
<shatteredskye> anyone out there successfully runny feisty with a tablet?
<fdoving> coreymon77: yes.
<shatteredskye> *running
<draik> Is there another pastebin? Pastebin.CA is taking forever.
<fdoving> draik: rafb.net/paste for example.
<llutz> draik rafb.net
<navets> how do i install a  game from a .zip file?
<NickPresta> draik, as for your sources.list. It's okay. I found a repo for feisty. Thanks anyways
<Daisuke_Ido> navets: my recommendation is to start by unzipping it.
<draik> NickPresta: http://rafb.net/p/CzNmyL85.html
<draik> NickPresta: Ok. Besides, I'm using Edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> and reading the documentation is usually a helpful thing
<shatteredskye> anyone have a second to help out with getting passive stylus tablet drivers working?
<ubuntu> chris_
<ubuntu> oops
<navets> Daisuke_Ido unzipped but what file am i looking for to install it
<llutz> navets: README, readme, install, important
<llutz> navets: files with names like that :)
<coreymon77> fdoving: is there a way to convert windows screensavers to linux ones?
<fdoving> coreymon77: not that i'm aware of.
<coreymon77> fdoving: okay
<jthomas> coreymon77: what screensaver is that interesting?
<coreymon77> jthomas: not standard
<Daisuke_Ido> now that i have kaudiocreator and soundkonverter working the way i want, it's a pretty easy way to get my music collection digitized :D
<corbax> ye yeh
<ubuntu> -join
<banksey> Hi all
<banksey> I downloaded 3ddesktop, But anyone tell me how to set it up? Im knew to the Linux OS :( Any help would be much appriciated :)
<ManiDhillon>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY animani!@
<kenzo> hmmm
<kenzo> @
<nosrednaekim> banksey: doyou have an nvidia card or a ATI one?
<jessie> hey guys.
<kenzo> No Gays here
<erichj> he should change his password, or i am going to ghost him for fun everytime he logs in
<banksey> nosrednaekim:No, do I HAVE to have one?
<rodrigo> het
<rodrigo> hey
<kenzo> hey "F"
<rodrigo> does konqueror has a history menu?
<kenzo> yes it does
<rodrigo> kenzo: how does it works?
<kenzo> i dont know
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> ok...
<kenzo> is it work ? i tout it unemployee
<rodrigo> haha
<erichj> ManiDhillon: don't forget to change your pass
<kenzo> chgpwd 'apayaa'
<kenzo> passwd 'apayaa'
<Minataku> kenzo: You... uh... may want to pick a different password now
<erichj> he didn't change his password
<Rictoo> would a package compiled on a 64bit system work on a 32bit system?
<erichj> is it compiled for a 64bit system?
<erichj> or just on one
<kenzo> why should I change pass?
<fdoving> Rictoo: no.
<Minataku> kenzo: Sorry, I thought you typed the command in here
<Minataku> fdoving: Slow down
<Minataku> erichj has a point
<Minataku> It could be crosscompiled
<Minataku> Or compiled for a 32bit userland
<Minataku> A 64bit kernel, at least on SPARC64, can have a 32bit userland
<Rictoo> what about an app compiled on a 32bit system used on a 64bit system?
<fdoving> Rictoo: yes.
<Minataku> Rictoo: Barring circumstances quoted
<Minataku> 32->64 yes
<Rictoo> ok
<Minataku> 64->32 no
<Rictoo> would it be faster for the 64bit system just to compile it there?
<Minataku> Possibly
<Minataku> But you have to compile it 32bit
<ManiDhillon> how to change password?
<fdoving> Rictoo: maybe slightly. not noticeable in my experience.
<spencer> Hi, When a i move my mouse towards the border of the screen it is sticky, How do I turn that off
<Minataku> ManiDhillon: passwd
<ubuntu> ayuda
<ubuntu> ayuda
<fdoving> ManiDhillon: kmenu -> system settings -> about me -> change password.
<Minataku> spencer: Get some window cleaner
<Minataku> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ayuda perdi linux
<Minataku> Of course, busting in there yelling that won't get you much there, either
<erichj> fdoving: he means with nickserv so i will stop ghosting his nickname
<kenzo> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> /msg nickserv set password blah
<fdoving> erichj: ah.
<Minataku> Where blah is the password of your choice
* Minataku punches erichj 
<erichj> hahaha
<Minataku> erichj: You could quit being an ass, too
<erichj> i could
<Minataku> Actually, keep being one. I'll go get Freenode staff instead
<Minataku> They'll stop you
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> help
<kenzo_> wow . my webcam work here
<Minataku> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> That's for you, you speak Spanish, go there
<ubuntu> i lost my kubuntu reinstaling the windows
<Minataku> It'll be easier to get help in your native language
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> help
<Minataku> ubuntu: Keep it up and you won't get anything
<erichj> stop being an ass
<kenzo_> anybody know how to broadcast webcam in iIRC
<Minataku> kenzo: IRC isn't like that
<Minataku> Text only
<ManiDhillon> erichj I got it babay!
<erichj> woohoo
<ubuntu> help plz
<ubuntu> help plz
<erichj> ManiDhillon: gotta watch those spaces, set your client up to autoidentify
<Minataku> erichj: Abuse of network services, especially to harass another user is hardly acceptible
<kenzo_> voice wrok here except the webcam function
<marko_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ubuntu> i lost my kubuntu reinstaling the windows
<ubuntu> i lost my kubuntu reinstaling the windows
<Minataku> ubuntu: Please. You came in here asking in Spanish for help.
<Minataku> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kenzo_> !register
<erichj> Minataku: i wasn't harrassing him
<Minataku> Either way, that answers your question
<Minataku> erichj: You were ghosting him
<erichj> Minataku: does he seem angry?
<Minataku> That's harassment
<Minataku> That doesn't matter
<kenzo_> grub suck
<kenzo_> grub in Mandriva much better
<Minataku> It's the same GRUB
<Alarm> hahaha
<Alarm> grub in mandriva
<erichj> Minataku: yes it does, you can't tell me i was harrassing him if he doesn't feel harrassed. you don't decide that for him.
<Alarm> no its not , in mandrive it loads mandrive , its defenetely better ;)
<Alarm> kenzo,  use lilo then
<fdoving> erichj: it's not something you do to be nice to people anyway. let's just forget it and move on :)
<Minataku> erichj: It's harassment by the definition of the term, and either way, whether it was consentual or not, it's still abuse of services
<Minataku> It's like dialing 411 and belching at the operator
<Minataku> Though my idea is more fun
<kenzo_> 2007-06-16 04:57:51]  <Alarm> grub in mandriva<< why u laugh ? have u try spring Edition 2007?
<Minataku> Bonus points if you rip one into the phone
<Minataku> XD
<Alarm> kenzo,  then u are on the wrong channel
<Minataku> kenzo_: Mandriva is useless. I much prefer a distribution where I don't have to pay for help.
<kenzo_> why u said im in the wrong channel
<Alarm> cause u come here to complain about grub. although its the same loader in both distros
<Minataku> If I wanted to pay for Linux help I'd buy a copy of Red Hat
<ubuntu> thanks, i'll restart and back
<Alarm> if you think on mandrive its better, then use madnriva
<Minataku> ubuntu: np
<Alarm> red hat rules. i used it till version 7.2 which was still free...
<Minataku> Speaking of GRUB, there's Legacy GRUB and GRUB2... and I can't figure out which is which
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Can't say I've tried very hard, though
<kenzo_> i didnt said mandriva better as a whole system , i just said  Grub in mandriva much better
<Minataku> kenzo_: But it's the same GRUB
<kenzo_> im on kubuntu Feisty now
<Minataku> It all comes from one source
<Minataku> GNU
<Alarm> kenzo,  it is the same grub
<ManiDhillon> Minataku How do i set up Konversation to auto identify me?
<kenzo_> i know . i just said , graphical grub is much better than text
<Minataku> ManiDhillon: Sorry, I don't use Konversation, so I don't know.
<Alarm> kenzo,  u can make it graphical also on kubuntu
<Minataku> Why bother?
<Minataku> You use GRUB for all of 5 seconds
<Minataku> I can't even remember what GRUB looks like on my system, I haven't seen it in... uh...
<Minataku>  18:03:26 up 96 days, 13:29,  6 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Minataku> That many days
<kenzo_> <Alarm> kenzo,  u can make it graphical also on kubuntu> gimme some link to that
<Minataku> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Minataku> That second link should have it
<Minataku> I think it's just a picture you toss in /boot/grub or summat
<kenzo_> hmm
<Minataku> I used to have one until it broke
<Minataku> Leaving GRUB invisible
<Minataku> It still worked just fine... minus the whole being able to see it part
<kenzo_> im on dual boot here , so I still need grub boot menu
<Minataku> kenzo_: Adding the picture won't MAKE it invisible
<Minataku> I just had some kind of error
<kenzo_> i think kubuntu faster than ubuntu
<Alarm> kenzo_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<kenzo_> ok 'll check it
<darkrift> lost grub after installing windows? Solution: Dont install windows!
<Daisuke_Ido> while i agree with that in principle, that's not an option for everyone
<darkrift> i know
<rodrigo> guys does any one of you know how to see the history (the webpages i had browsed in konqueror?
<kenzo_> i use windows piration here
<darkrift> i have a dual bootg with vista myself
<Alarm> rodrigo,  ctrl+h maybe ?
<kenzo_> vista suck
<darkrift> but only cause there are 3 things i need in windows still
<darkrift> printer, ocr and adobe ebook support
<dom> rodrigo, it's in the navigation panel
<darkrift> cant get printer working in kubuntu
<darkrift> drivers came in an rpm and i couldnt install it
<kenzo_> scanner is still big issue in linux , my canoscan not work well in linux
<dom> F9 to show it, the clock icon shows it
<hasan> and also webcams too
<hasan> webcam support sux
<darkrift> by ocr i mean converting .bmp's to text, not scanning
<darksoul_> when is says make sure fglrx is not disabled and gives me this command kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<hasan> i cant use my mobile phone too
<kenzo_> <darkrift> drivers came in an rpm and i couldnt install it < convert to deb using alien
<Alarm> kenzo_,  then blame canon for not creating drivers
<darksoul_> i get DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<rodrigo> LET ME SEE
<rodrigo> let me see dom
<darkrift> aptgetting alien now
<ManiDhillon> I need to setup my IRC client to auto identify me! How to do this?
<darksoul_> is there anything i should remove?
<rodrigo> dom: in wich menu?
<kenzo_> <Alarm> kenzo_,  then blame canon for not creating drivers << I did already but Canon Tecnicians reply me with "Blame It on the Rain, Blame it on the star ,, uuuhh yeaahh"
<darksoul_> ATI drivers help here
<Minataku> NO
<Minataku> DANGER
<Minataku> MIXING PACKAGES FROM DIFFERENT DISTRIBUTIONS IS HIGHLY DISCOURAGED
<crimsun> aww
<crimsun> but it's shiny
<rodrigo> dom: in wich menu?
<Minataku> It is a BAD IDEA
<dom> rodrigo, F9 or under "view" -> "navigation panel"
<darkrift> ?
<Minataku> Someone needs to make a bot trigger for that
<darkrift> even just drivers for a printer?
<dom> rodrigo, quit repeating your question, please.
<Minataku> darkrift: Does it have any dependencies at all?
<darkrift> no idea
<Minataku> If it does, then yes
<rodrigo> dom: sorry
<darksoul_> need some explanation on ATI sector pls
<darkrift> wouldnt install
#kubuntu 2007-06-16
<darkrift> dont know how to install an rpm
<darkrift> on here
<Minataku> darkrift: That's because *buntu uses APT
<dom> rodrigo, no problem.   you find the history yet?  it's the clock icon
<darkrift> i know
<rodrigo> yep with f9 thanks dom
<Minataku> It can be converted, but using packages for other distributions can be troublesome
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> http://pastebin.ca/568944
<DarkWizzard> could you guys help me out
<DarkWizzard> with some code
<Minataku> darkrift: Go ahead and try it, but if it says there are any dependencies, don't continue unless it can grab them automatically
<DarkWizzard> the font won't change in the QTextEdit
<darkrift> k
<DarkED> um somehow i seem to have set myself to 'away' in konversation... how do i un-do that? lol
* darkrift thinks he deleted teh rpm.....
<darksoul_> is fglrx disabled with this DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<darkrift> /back
<darkrift> or try /away again
<DarkED> ahh nice
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> bad chanel
<DarkED> thanks
<DarkWizzard> sorry
<DarkWizzard> :D
<darkrift> did it work DarkED?
<Minataku> The problem with mixing is usually incompatible dependencies
<DarkED> darksoul_: yes it's disabled, remove fglrx from the list to enable it
<DarkED> darkrift: yep :)
<DarkED> thanks
<Minataku> If it doesn't have any, you should be fine
<darkrift> no prob :)
<Minataku> If it does, bail out
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Otherwise you end up in dependency hell with a broken system
<Minataku> And much like real hell, you have to be a bad-ass space marine to get out of dependency hell.
<Kr4t05> Alright, I may be tried as a blasphemer for asking this but, is the method for restoring GRUB any different if you're dual-booting Vista?
<darksoul_> DarkED so if i remove it i will be able to install the ATI drivers?
<Minataku> I'm hungry
<Minataku> I'ma go eat
<BluesKaj> damm grub link is broken somehow but there doesn't seem to be a fix that suits my setup ...most of the fixes are for other OSs or pc's with 2 HDDs.
<DarkED> darksoul_: i dont know, i just know that modules on that list are disabled :)
<Minataku> Sorry for getting all yelling and such >.<
<DarkED> darksoul_: i dont have ati, i have nvidia
<darksoul_> damn mass nvidia productions :P
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, are you able to boot vista or linux , which is it ?
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: I can boot Vista.
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: I need my GRUB back for Kubuntu. :)
<BluesKaj> darksoul_, try this tutorial ..works for my ati 200g card
<BluesKaj> http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<darksoul_> thnx
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Daisuke_Ido> Step one: Format Windows partition.  Step two: reinstall GRUB
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: I figured that would be it. I wasn't sure if I needed a different approach with Vista, thought.
<BluesKaj> I need a grub that works , not constantly giving me errors
<ubuntu> help
<dom> !grub
<ubuntu> i lost my kubuntu becouse i reinstall windows
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> help me plz
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: read the links you were JUST given.
<dom> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dom> ah, there we go
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so perhaps they weren't given specifically to you, but for the love of god, READ.
<dom> man, that bot is handy
<dom> the grub link should fix everyone's problems though
<jdmmade> can anyone tell me how to  turn my screen brightness up more?
<dom> !brightness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daquin1> is irc.ubuntu.org a relay for irc.freeonde.net?
<dom> damn!
<dom> daquin1, yes
<Kr4t05> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jdmmade> !bright
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bright - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> jdmmade: What kind of video card do you have?
<jdmmade> intel 950
<jdmmade> or something
<daquin1> wahts with the bug in kubuntu that some times windows show up super small WxH
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Does anyone know if the Intel drivers have any configuration tool?
<daquin1> and i think i found a bug in the wireless assisstant or something underlying
<daquin1> the way it runs the iwconfig line is wrong
<BluesKaj> hmm ../boot/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly..
<llutz> BluesKaj: ../boot/boot/grub/stage2 ?? should be /boot/grub/stage2
<darksoul_> YAYYYY!!!! AFTER 2 DAYS I MADE MY ATI RADEON DRIVERS INSTALLED
<BluesKaj> sowhere do I fix that line , llutz?
<llutz> BluesKaj: good question, next one please ;) sry no idea
<llutz> BluesKaj: which prog gives you that error?
<BluesKaj> I don't see the point of dumping windows to restore grub , when grub is broken and almosy impossible to fix in the first place
<hasan> hi guys
<dragonfordge> reinstall your linux
<BluesKaj> i've restored grub in various ways , always with same outcome : "error 15 , file not found"
<hasan> is there anybody who ahs achieved to sync his mobile phone with kubuntu?
<hasan> mobile phone and kubuntu?
<dragonfordge> will reload grub
<hasan> do they go well with each other?
<BluesKaj> dragonfordge, it's linux' fault that grub is broken after a synaptic update which broke it
<dragonfordge> im running xp and umbuntu
<BluesKaj> same here
<dragonfordge> on the same drive
<BluesKaj> same here
<BluesKaj> :)
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I understand your frustration but I've yet to hear of this issue with any recent updates affecting anyone else. Perhaps your case is isolated.
<dragonfordge> did have it on seprate drives at one time
<BluesKaj> i've seen several complaints of the same problem ....so far no fixes
<dragonfordge> win xp woulnt start with linux drive out
<llutz> BluesKaj: can you paste your menu.lst please?
<BluesKaj> ok, hangon
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I would think that if several people have this problem, a bug report or forum topic must have been created. If that is the case, then a bug fix should be along shortly. I suppose you will have to experiment a bit or wait for a solution...
<dragonfordge> its the only way i know to reinstall grub
<dragonfordge> hope so
<GSF1200S> im kind of a speed whore guys.. any of you know of any superfast yet stable KDE distros to tinker with on the side?
<BluesKaj> ok gents : http://www.pastebin.ca/568973
<Syndicat3> Could someone please message me? I almost have beryl working....
<c0rrupt> bah, i forgot who was helping me yesterday but i still cannot resolve my problems with the xserver locking up on boot
<c0rrupt> used to work perfectly in v6, might be a problem with the xserver itself
<llutz> BluesKaj: can you please paste "ls -l /" too
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, I'm using supergrub disk to do a direct linux boot into kubuntu ...atleast that works
<GSF1200S> Syndicat3.. whats not working
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, may I whisper you?
<BluesKaj> llutz, http://www.pastebin.ca/568976
<BluesKaj> yes NickPresta ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: the kernel-lines in menu.lst are broken
<llutz> BluesKaj: kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic ....
<llutz> BluesKaj: the path in your file is wrong, therefor: file not found
<waylandbill> okay. I've used Kubuntu for 12 months now. Who can beat that?
<GSF1200S> waylandbill.. ive used it for a month and I want a different KDE distro
<BluesKaj> I'm close waylandbill
<Arwen> hey guys, where can I get a keygen for Ubuntu?
* Arwen ducks
<waylandbill> Arwen: keygen.us ;)
<Arwen> lol... that was a joke you know, lol
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: how's the weather down under?
<BluesKaj> up here you mean ...canada here ...bloody hot today :)
<waylandbill> Arwen: of course. Are you a Lord of the Rings fan?
<Arwen> waylandbill, na, LoTR is for British buggers :-)
<cyberg7358> Hello from Tampa, Fl (New Ubuntu user)
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: sorry thought you were an aussie. I must've confused you with someone else. ooops
<llutz> BluesKaj: try this one http://www.pastebin.ca/568985
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I'm in Canada too. Where are you from?
<darksoul_> is it possible to install direct x in wine?
<dom> waylandbill,  I think my earlier Kubuntu disks are the 5.x discs, so that would be two years.  i think. i've definitely got a 5.10 disc here by i could've sworn i had a 5.04 too.  maybe not
<snowdonkey> Hi, how do I see what my motherboard model is?
<Arwen> darksoul_, well, you can use native dx libraries, but they won't necessarily work
<Arwen> the end result is about the same though
<waylandbill> darksoul_: nope. Wine inplements DX, but I think 9 is not fully done yet. 10 is supposed to be a step forward.
<banksey> Can someone please tell me how to run RPm files, Would be greatly appricated :)
<darksoul_> Arwen how do i do that?
<eriefisher> Hello fellow Canadians
<GSF1200S> banksey.. alien
<Chousuke> banksey: As a precaution: don't run rpm files. the answer: alien
<llutz> banksey: you can convert them with alien into .deb
<Daisuke_Ido> why in god's name would you want to mess with rpms?
<erichj> banksey: install fedora, rpm is a fedora thing
<waylandbill> snowdonkey: Look for the FCC ID silk screened on the circuit boarf
<GSF1200S> and that doesnt mean its going to go smoothly
<darksoul_> waylandbill you are saying that i can try installing dx 9?
<BluesKaj> I'm in a small town near Sudbury , NickPresta
<Chousuke> darksoul_: no
<Arwen> darksoul_, in winecfg, you can specify which libraries to override with native ones
<Arwen> darksoul_, but no, you can not actually install DirectX
<banksey> Thank you erichj
<waylandbill> darksoul_: you cannot install DX9. Reverse engineering is getting to the point of implementing it.
<Chousuke> darksoul_: direcx depends too much on core system components and hardware
<Chousuke> darksoul_: wine implements its own version of directx9
<snowdonkey> waylandbill Ok I will try, but no command to print motherboard information?  I'm just trying to figure out which drivers to download
<Chousuke> darksoul_: if the app doesn't work with that, then your only option is to wait for them to fix the bugs
<waylandbill> snowdonkey: the best is to physically look at it.
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, where are you located?
<Chousuke> darksoul_: dx9 is being worked on intensively, since many devs want game support, but don't expect too much too soon
<snowdonkey> waylandbill: alright, thanks.
<Chousuke> darksoul_: many games already work though.
<banksey> Thanks all for help :)
<darksoul_> i try to make lineage 2 work and i get You have triggered a bug in the DirectX 9.0 runtime. Please install DirectX 8.1b (or later) for a fix. See Release Notes for instructions on how to obtain it.
<Chousuke> darksoul_: wine also has support for dx8.1
<Chousuke> but it sounds like a bug
<darksoul_> i got that but i do not know how i can fix it
<Chousuke> check the app database if there's a fix or a workaround.
<waylandbill> darksoul_: time is your solution. If you want submit a bug report to the proper developers
<Daisuke_Ido> throw a little money in with it, greases the wheels :D
<waylandbill> :)
<Chousuke> the winehq site could use a redesign
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, I'm in Toronto :P
<Chousuke> I always spend a lot of time looking for the appdb link
<BluesKaj> ok, I have 2 daughters living in toronto , NickPresta
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the one on the left that says App DB
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> but i agree, it's too cluttered
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, where do i find the root partition indicator in the file ?
<Chousuke> darksoul_: which version of lineage 2 is this?
<Chousuke> darksoul_: the appdb says chronicle 4 works.
<BluesKaj> well, I've done what ican so far
<waylandbill> I wish I could chat more, but must sleep. Compute well without me.
<darksoul_> Chousuke i have installed Lineage II Interlude i think it is c5 or c6
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> c5 is reported as nonworking
<Chousuke> though with old versions
<Syndi> what is that channel again
<Syndi> ubuntu-effects?
<Arwen> Syndi, yes
<mark_> I'm trying to help my dad (via long distance) get his wireless network up and running. He's completely new to Linux so I suggessted kUbuntu. I had to use ndiswrapper to get my system setup. Can anyone reccommend a good web-page?
<Syndi> nobody is there
<Syndi> ;/
<Syndi> in the channel...
<Syndi> hmmm
<Arwen> Syndi, your problem?
<Syndi> nm
<Syndi> oh
<Syndi> ok
<Syndi> i messed around with some settings
<Syndi> in beryl
<Syndi> i messed up the fire animation
<Syndi> and i want it back to how it was
<Arwen> Syndi, click the brush icons... they revert settings
<snowdonkey> The Beryl install instructions page for Ubuntu appears only to be for Feisty?  Is it safe to use in Dapper?  The Dapper FAQ on the site is empty.  The isntall instructions are here: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Support_for_nVidia_cards
<mark_> Also a bit of clarification... He finally gets it to "see" his device, but can't load up any websites. Also no response on commandline apt-get update. Any suggesstions?
<ManiDhillon> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Syndi> thanks so much
<VSpike> can anyone suggest a good lm-sensors display program for kde?
<Dragnslcr> VSpike- KSensors is pretty good
<VSpike> Dragnslcr: I can't remember why now, but I recall not liking it.. but I'll have another go, thanks
<Dragnslcr> It's the only one I've found so far that's even remotely decent
<yurimxpxman_> is there any way to change the K button image?
<VSpike> Dragnslcr: is there any way to get anything other than those horrible gauges?
* jezus007 loly
* jezus007 loly
<hasan> hi
<hasan> how do i install arts
<hasan> i try to use krec but it says
<hasan> i lack arts what is that?
<hasan> anybody has any idea?
<hasan> your system missing synth_stereo_compressor
<hasan> ???!!!!
<VSpike> hasan: arts is a realtime sound mixer and synth
<hasan> so
<hasan> what do i have to install it ?
<Arwen> arts is a daemon for sound control
<hasan> is it a part of kdemultimedia package?
<Arwen> hasan, try apt-get install arts
<hasan> so how can i start it
<hasan> ive already tried that
<Arwen> "artsd"
<hasan> sanitize
<hasan> root@TrueFX:~# sudo artsd
<hasan> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-TrueFX.
<hasan> can't create mcop directory
<hasan> root@TrueFX:~#
<hasan> root@TrueFX:~#
<Arwen> oh ho ho..
<Arwen> try it without sudo
<hasan> same result
<hasan> ive done it also
<hasan> :)
<Arwen> hmm, no idea then
<hasan> ok thx thought
<hasan> though*
<Daisuke_Ido> try not running as root.
<Dragnslcr> VSpike- not that I've found
<joyy> hi
<joyy> why does kubuntu 7.04 see my ata as SCSI?
<Arwen> because of a change in libatqa
<Arwen> libata*
<Arwen> everything's SCSI now
<joyy> oh so it's not wrong?
<joyy> what about the EFIboot? Is that ok too?
<Arwen> no idea, I have a BIOS
<joyy> I have too
<joyy> I am talking about Kubuntu setting the boot partition as Efiboot
<joyy> odd
<Arwen> didn't you just say you had an EFI-based system?
<rolnyzx_> does anybody have a bunch of firefox crashes with flash websites? to me it's really annoying, specially when I am downloading big files, and the transfers break
<joyy> it's a Dell
<joyy> no I didn't
<joyy> i have ATA drives not SATA or SCSI
<Arwen> yes.... didn't we already discuss the fact that all ATA drives are seen as SCSI now?
<joyy> well you then mentioned something about Efi based system
<Arwen> because you just mentioned efi boot...
<joyy> oh man I was freaking out
<joyy> I was gonna install ubuntu 6.10
<joyy> another question
<joyy> kubuntu is giving me a hard time to install LVM
<Arwen> nah. as a side effect, it makes it easier to answer the noob question "omg, liek how do I mount partitions"
<joyy> wussup with that?
<Arwen> joyy, eh, don't know. I don't use LVM.
<joyy> I set one logical volume and it takes FOREVER to set it
<joyy> in Gentoo I finish the whole thing in a split of a second
<joyy> is there a PURE command line install for Ubuntu?
<joyy> that text based is stupid
<Shock> joyy same happened to me too
<joyy> then I doesn't understand that I WANT FUCKING ROOT in lvm
<Shock> mine is in lvm
<PriceChild> !ohmy | joyy
<ubotu> joyy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<joyy> Shock, why, how did you do that?
<joyy> when I set in root and I try to advance tells me STOP NO ROOT partition
<joyy> PriceChild, sorry, this is really frustrating
<Shock> try to build the ubuntu kernel, that's frustrating
<joyy> Shock, what do you mean
<joyy> since you alreayd are there, could you let me know the steps?
<erichj> seeing your girlfriend for the first time in a month and not having protection, that
<Shock> the kernel sources that you get with apt are messed up
<erichj> is frustrating
<rrs> anyone knows kopete and webcams?
<Shock> the debian build system is incomplete
<joyy> Shock, I am saying from  a virgin install
<joyy> *mint install
<Shock> you have to get the sources with git
<ToddEDM2> hey, i got a problem with kubuntu freezing u, then working for about 2 seconds, then freezing up again..... anyone know a fix?
<rrs> nobody using kopete with a webcam?
<ToddEDM2> not me rrs
<rrs> thans for answer
<Shock> kopete? what's that?
<ToddEDM2> msn
<rrs> kopete is to connect to msn and others
<Shock> kiddin'; apt-get remove --purge kopete
<rrs> Todd you checked if a process uses all cpu?
<Shock> that's what i did after the install
<ToddEDM2> no rss , how?
<joyy> ok so I'll do plan B, regular install within a tight space, leave an empty space for LVM.
<rrs> with top
<joyy> Once I install Kubuntu I set up LVM then move the directories
<rrs> you know top?
<joyy> or edit fstab
<joyy> will that work?
<ToddEDM2> nope, im new, just installed this last night
<Shock> joyy: what's the error you get?
<joyy> I am kinda desperate
<rrs> ahh ok you know how to open a console window?
<ToddEDM2> yup i got one open
<joyy> doesn't let me go on after I am set with the partitions 'cause I don't have a / one
<rrs> ok, then write "top" into it
<rrs> and enter
<joyy> and I do have root in lvm
<Shock> joyy: describe the steps
<Shock> can you make a picture of the installer showing the root partition?
<Shock>  /dev/mapper/vg0-root on / type reiserfs (rw)
<rrs> and does it show a process   that uses all cpu?
<ToddEDM2> no
<Shock> that's my baby
<ToddEDM2> ohhh wait
<ToddEDM2> lol top is using 104%
<joyy> Shock, during the initial install?
<rrs> omg?
<joyy> or after I've the reglar installation?
<Shock> joyy: yes
<ToddEDM2> ok, hold on
<Shock> ToddEDM2: type ctrl-esc
<ToddEDM2> hald-addon-stor
<Shock> that should bring up ksysguard
<ToddEDM2> using 100
<rrs> ok you can quit top by pressing q
<rrs> I guess you have  a decent machine?
<rrs> what cpu / comp you have
<ToddEDM2> its a new acer laptop
<ToddEDM2> turion64x2
<rrs> k, and it works well with windows i guess
<Shock> runninf feisty?
<ToddEDM2> 1 gig ram
<ToddEDM2> yeah
<ToddEDM2> yes feisty
<rrs> 64 bit feisty?
<rrs> or 32 bit
<ToddEDM2> 32
<joyy> Shock, how did you manage installing LVM?
<joyy> did you do a clean install?
<rrs> ok
<ToddEDM2> yes
<ToddEDM2> windows is off my machine aswell
<rrs> how long does a boot take
<rrs> is it specially slow?
<ToddEDM2> not too long, about normal
<ToddEDM2> nope
<rrs> k
<rrs> so you can log in and work but it stall
<rrs> s
<rrs> sometimes
<ToddEDM2> it actually did this when i had ubuntu installed too
<ToddEDM2> now i have kde
<rrs> k
<Shock> ToddEDM2: put a dvd into the drive
<ToddEDM2> one is in it
<rrs> where there other process using a lot of cpu ? (in top)
<Shock> joyy: yes,, clean install using alternate
<ToddEDM2> nope
<rrs> it may have to do with some cpu speed adjusting
<rrs> hmmm
<ToddEDM2> i have a theory, it might be when i was screwing with the transparencies of the windows and crap...
<rrs> ok good to know
<rrs> but you said you did a clean install to kubuntu
<ToddEDM2> yup
<rrs> and you had the same problem with ubuntu
<joyy> hey Beryl work with GeForce 8600?
<Shock> ToddEDM2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/75295
<joyy> I've got that one
<ToddEDM2> yes rrs same problem
<rrs> joy.... beryl works
<Shock> ToddEDM2: check that thread, it looks like the same behavior
<rrs> i got it
<julius> if i need to load the module with certain options from bootup how do i do that?
<julius> like the default parameters are incorrect
<rolnyzx_> is there anyway to have tabs in kde windows like in fluxbox?
<rrs> this thread seems to show some work arounds
<ToddEDM2> cool.. im reading
<rrs> hey todd is the dvd still in the cd tray?
<rrs> if yes take it out first
<OptimusRex> Good morning everyone. Is there anyone who knows how to get 3ddesk to work with the keyboard shortcuts I want to set?
<rrs> hey optimus
<rrs> i did this be4 i used beryl
<ToddEDM2> rrsyeah i took it out
<rrs> so there is nothing in you cdbay
<rrs> or you just removed it now?
<rrs> because in the thread they talk about cdrom problem
<rrs> rmmod ide_cd
<rrs>  rmmod cdrom
<OptimusRex> rrs. I don't understand
<ToddEDM2> i just took it out after you asked before
<rrs> ok... is it the same behavour now of kubuntu?
<Shock> rolnyzx_: not that i know of
<rrs> (does it still freeze)
<ToddEDM2> yeah, worse
<OptimusRex> Has anyone tried the 3ddesk?
<ToddEDM2> im restarting (im a windows user ) lol
<Shock> ToddEDM2: what kernel are you on?
<rrs> ok try what they propose in the thread.... open a console and disable following modules
<rrs> rmmod ide_cd
<rrs>  rmmod cdrom
<ToddEDM2> shock, i just downloaded it so whatever is newest
<rrs> you must be root for that
<Shock> ToddEDM2: do "uname -r" in a terminal
<ToddEDM2> ok im getting this thing booted up again
<OptimusRex> Anyone there with any experience on 3ddesk?
<rrs> hey todd
<rrs> I found something
<rrs> add noapic nolapic
<rrs> to the kernel
<Shock> when you boot
<rrs> I renember now I had once something similar
<rrs> yes optimus me
<rrs> but I quickly finis help todd
<OptimusRex> thanks rrs
<rrs> Todd your there?
<rrs> or is he rebooting now?
<ToddEDM2> ok i got a terminl up
<Shock> hey guys does kubuntu drop in text mode from splash on boot when checking and mounting filesystems?
<rrs> you know what is grub todd?
<ToddEDM2> 2.6.20-16-generic
<rrs> as you said todd a decent one
<ToddEDM2> grub.. i have heard of it
<rrs> ok grub is launching your kubuntu
<rrs> so you must add some kernel parameters to grub
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> open a console then become root
<rrs> sudo su -
<ToddEDM2> k
<rrs> then do "vim /boot/brub/menu.lst"
<rrs> then do "vim /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<rrs> sorry
<rrs> the 2nd line
<ToddEDM2> ok done
<rrs> now you use the arrows and you go down
<ToddEDM2> its all on one page
<rrs> and you search the line of your actual kernel
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> it starts like.... title .... Ubuntu blabla
<rrs> you found it?
<ToddEDM2> not really
<ToddEDM2> lol
<rrs> ok you scroll down in the file right?
<rrs> go all down to the bottom
<ToddEDM2> duh.. yea i found it
<rrs> with the down arrow
<rrs> ok now look for the line
<rrs> "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic"
<rrs> or similar
<ToddEDM2> k
<rrs> in front it says "kernel"
<rrs> and then "/boot/vmlinuz....
<ToddEDM2> yup
<joyy> isn't there an ubuntu LVM guide?
<rrs> ok now you will see you have different entries
<joyy> how are users supposed to install it then?
<joyy> by doing magic?
<rrs> this are the entries which you see when you boot linux
<joyy> this is retarded
<ToddEDM2> yeah
<rrs> good
<ToddEDM2> i have 4
<ToddEDM2> 5 sorry
<rrs> go with the cursor to the "kernel" line which represent your current kernel
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> probably it is the first
<ToddEDM2> yup
<rrs> after "savedefault"
<rrs> ok
<rrs> now I explain you what all is about
<rrs> I found this in a thread:
<rrs> i added the noapic acpi=noirq to my boot option and it done the job for me
<rrs> here's a list of other options that might be useful and a little howto i followed to do this
<rrs> => we try now to add thouse boot options to your kernel
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> it seems ubuntu have problems in combination with some mainboards
<rrs> so go with your cursor at the end of the kernel line
<rrs> it should say something like " ro single"
<rrs> at the end of the "kernel" line
<ToddEDM2> ro quiet
<rrs> yea
<ToddEDM2> ro quiet splash
<rrs> ro stands for READ ONLY
<rrs> "quiet" means it does not show you details on start
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> and "splash" means it shows you an immage
<rrs> now we will add the needed parameters
<rrs> so are you with your cursor on the "h" of splash?
<ToddEDM2> yup
<rrs> now you press the letter "i" for insert
<rrs> then you mace a "space"
<rrs> make
<rrs> and you type
<rrs> noapic acpi=noirq
<rrs> after the space
<rrs> your line should then look like:
<rrs> kernel blablabla.... ro quiet splash  noapic acpi=noirq
<ToddEDM2> yup
<rrs> ok now you press "esc"
<rrs> then you press the following 3 keys:
<rrs> ":wq"
<rrs> ":" stands for go to vim menu
<rrs> "wq" stands for "write quit"
<rrs> then press enter
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> and you are back on the console
<ToddEDM2> yup, as root
<rrs> ok
<rrs> now we check if you did write the right thing
<ToddEDM2> lol
<rrs> type following on your console
<rrs> hehe you see... always double check
<rrs> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst |grep kernel
<rrs> what does it say
<rrs> ?
<rrs> are you there?
<Minataku> You melted his brain
<ToddEDM2> haha
<rrs> lol
<Minataku> And why the hell are you telling him to use vi?
<ToddEDM2> my terminal closed on me
<Minataku> nano, man
<OptimusRex> these things happen. Lol
<rrs> its easier to conrol
<rrs> hehe
<Minataku> ToddEDM2: Next time, use "nano -w whateverfileitisyou'reworkingon"
<Minataku> rrs: The crap it is
<joyy> lvm anyone?
<OptimusRex> Good night guys. Catch up with u guys tomorrow
<rrs> ok reopen the console
<ToddEDM2> so yeah rrs, its all in there
<rrs> and show me the output of cat
<rrs> ok
<FFForever> hi :D, i run kubuntu 7.10 and when i press mute it says my system is mute but amarok is still playing music
<rrs> show me the line please
<rrs> with noapic
<Minataku> rrs: I tend to discard the output of cat... it doesn't look good
<Minataku> Nor does it smell good
<Minataku> No value, either, just nasty stuff in all
<rrs> wait... you probably do not know how to copy paste
<rrs> never mind
<rrs> just control it
<FFForever> does mute no longer mean mute?
<rrs> if you think it is ok
<rrs> then you reboot
* Minataku makes a whoosh noise and swings his hand over his head
<ToddEDM2> i will reboot, if its messed up i can always re install
<rrs> it is not meesed up
<ToddEDM2> ok
<rrs> we just added 2 parameter
<rrs> they will do no harm
<FFForever> also i try changing the volume but it does not change sound level on what is playing...
<rrs> they will only turn off 2 settings
<rrs> of the kernel
<ToddEDM2> ok cool
<rrs> copy this link: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/feisty-freeze-part-ii-still-not-making.html
<Minataku> FFForever: It's probably ARTS
<Minataku> Try changing it through KMix instead
<FFForever> arts?
<rrs> ok Todd
<rrs> I hope it helped you
<Minataku> Asshole ReTard Sound
<Minataku> (Not real expansion)
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> my grub is totally out to lunch after the so called kernel upgrade ... error 15 again , file still not found after various tries
<ToddEDM2> yes rrs?
<Minataku> It's this idiot audio middleman crap that KDE uses
<ToddEDM2> yes thanks alot man
<FFForever> the sound keys on my kb make the kmix thingie come up and it says it is at 30%, but if i make it higher or lower it has no affect in amarok
<FFForever> or even youtube....
<rrs> you are welcome
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yipe. Time to bust out the LiveCD
<rrs> I hope it solves your problem, but I am confident
<rrs> cya
<Minataku> FFForever: Then it's not actually changing it
<ToddEDM2> i really appreciate it, i hope it works, so my linux experience is good , and i dont have to go back to windows all frustrated
<Minataku> Try changing it with the mouse
<FFForever> i opened the kmix and master is changing
<BluesKaj> Minataku, no warnings at all
<FFForever> it goes up and down...
<rrs> dont give up at the beginning
<rrs> we all were once frustrated
<rrs> hehe
<ToddEDM2> lol
<rrs> but with windows you are always frustrated ;-)
<Minataku> FFForever: It's probably not altering the card's mixer controls
<rrs> cya
<Minataku> Uh, lemme think
<Minataku> !info alsamixer
<ubotu> Package alsamixer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<FFForever> if i mute the one with the blue lines it mutes amarok...
<rrs> is the 3ddesk guy still here?
<Minataku> FFForever: Try running alsamixer
<Minataku> See if that exists, it should
<Minataku> If it doesn't, I'm gonna go kick someone in the nuts
<FFForever> do i need 2 report this as a bug in the goblin?
<Minataku> No
<rrs> good... the 3ddesk guy left... :o) ... was a boring problem anyway
<Minataku> rrs: Haha
<ToddEDM2> haha
<Minataku> That's the way
* Minataku high-fives rrs
<ToddEDM2> i was hoping to hear it :(
<ToddEDM2> but i wont push my luck... hehe
<rrs> high-fives back
<Graham> Hey, does anybody know what I need to do to add XGL as a session option?
<BluesKaj> rrs , i have grub prob as well, seems like the link is lost
<rrs> yes I know Graham
<Graham> rrs: Would you please tell me.
<ToddEDM2> haha
<rrs> you have kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Minataku> I love the location field of the ROM boot disk of the Macintosh Classic: "hiding somewhere inside this machine"
<Minataku> XD
<Graham> Umm... Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> <--kubuntu
<rrs> ok Graham... here is the link: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/86408/
<banksey> Anyone tell me why my comp logs off when I run Cadega :D
<Arwen> banksey, Cedega is crashing your X server
<Graham> rrs: Thanks mate.
<Arwen> go read your logs
<rrs> there it is all described
<rrs> your welcome
<banksey> Kk ty
<rrs> where is the lvm guy
<rrs> still here?
<rrs> GIVE ME MORE UNSOLVABLE PROBLEMS!!!!!
<rrs> ;o)
* BluesKaj wonders if lilo will work 
<ToddEDM2> haha
<ToddEDM2> rrs, your on fire tonight!!!!
<Graham> rrs: I wouldn't say that too loudly in here :)
<rrs> lol
<ToddEDM2> <--- newbs are lurking in here
<rrs> you know guys... I am bored since I use Kubuntu... everything works
<BluesKaj> pk rrs , i did ask you a question a while back
<Graham> Neway, Ima go test it. brb
<rrs> maybe I switch back to Windows
<Graham> Wait not yet
<rrs> what was the the question
<rrs> blues
<BluesKaj> rrs , error 15 , file not found - GRUB
<rrs> ahhh
<rrs> this is an old one
<BluesKaj> thing is it happened after a kernel upgrade
<rrs> ok
<rrs> let me think
<rrs> go to a console
<BluesKaj> with no warnings about overwriting
<rrs> and become root
<rrs> or does it not start at all?
<rrs> probably you can not start your linux right?
<BluesKaj> it's ther it just erro15s
<rrs> ok... so I understand you did a kernel update then after this
<rrs> boot stops at err 15 message?
<BluesKaj> I start it with a direct linux boot with supergrub disk
<BluesKaj> yes boot stops at error 15
<Minataku> Hm
<rrs> ok
<BluesKaj> i'm in kubuntu
<Minataku> BluesKaj: It probably left something out, just update /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<rrs> try this
<Minataku> What is Error 15 exactly?
<rrs> you use a ubuntu live cd
<BluesKaj> yeah Minataku , butwhat ?
<rrs> 15 = file not found
<Minataku> BluesKaj: The kernel images are all in /boot
<rrs> it means that there is probably a misstipping in grub
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Tell me the files in /boot
<Minataku> But yeah, it sounds like something didn't complete or someone made a nasty gaffe
<BluesKaj> no I'm in my installed partition, but i need the supergrub disk to boot directly into it...I prefer to restore grub to an operative statr ..if you know what i mean
<secleinteer> hi, i'm getting scratchy audio in vlc, but not in amarok/kaffeine or any of the kde apps. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Minataku> BluesKaj: That's what I'm trying to help you do
<Minataku> Now tell me the files in /boot
<rrs> well BluesKaj... do what Minataku propose you
<Minataku> Pastebin it
<rrs> he can only help you if you do what he says.....
<Minataku> Then pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Minataku> I'll try and fix it for you
<BluesKaj> hangon
<Minataku> k
<eriefisher> BluesKaj:grub is not broke,it cant find the kernel
<Minataku> eriefisher: Got it under control
<eriefisher> can you select another kernel from the list
<eriefisher> sorry
<Minataku> s'ok
<BluesKaj> http://www.pastebin.ca/569164
<Minataku> Now I need the list of files in /boot
<BluesKaj> where do i go for that
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> ls /boot
<BluesKaj> ok
<Minataku> Please, retain your basic thought processes
<Minataku> :P
<BluesKaj> http://www.pastebin.ca/569178
<BluesKaj> <--- a bit frustrated and pi**ed off
<BluesKaj> eriefisher, to me it's broken if it doesn't do what it's supposed to do
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yeah, and the fact that this file should work only pisses us both off
<Minataku> There's nothing I can see wrong with this file
<smiwool> hola
<Minataku> !es | smiwool
<ubotu> smiwool: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Minataku> :3
<smiwool> gracias
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yeah, this file is fine, there's no reason it should be failing.
<Minataku> smiwool: De nada
<Minataku> BluesKaj: The Error 15
<Minataku> Is it before the menu comes up?
<FFForever> back sorry laptop died
<Minataku> Or when you try to boot an entry?
<FFForever> so how do i make  master control them all....
<FFForever> master is not affecting the wave....
<Minataku> I gotta say, I "love" how Kubuntu doesn't save the old kernel as a backup
<FFForever> it does...
<Minataku> That's incredibly "smart" and a "good idea"
<normal> hi, i'm a novice, how do i install xmms, and play dvd in my system?
<FFForever> i have 3 kernels....
<Minataku> It doesn't seem to for BluesKaj
<Minataku> Unless he deleted the old one
<BluesKaj> ok Minataku BTW i did try the grub reinstall with the live cd but the the so called "not partitioning " and just installing grub instead of the whole OS didn't work for me either ...either i misread the instructions or my mind is kinda thick today
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Heh
<FFForever> can i install grub 4m windows?
<Minataku> I think we both need some time away, this is confusing me
<FFForever> (vista)
<rrs> Hey Blues
<BluesKaj> no the rror come when choosing the kernel in the grub menu
<Minataku> There's no reason this file should fail to boot the kernel
<BluesKaj> comes up
<Minataku> None at all
<BluesKaj> hi rrs
<rrs> is your /etc/fstab pointing to the right place?
<rrs> of root?
<Minataku> That's all I can think, the mapping is bad
<Minataku> It changed somehow
<FFForever> anyways how do i fix my sound problem?
<Minataku> But I don't know
<Minataku> FFForever: I have no clue, sorry
<FFForever> so i do report this as a bug?
<FFForever> in the new 7.10?
<rrs> Blues?
<BluesKaj> i can't read fstab worth sh*t so i'll let you guys look at it if you don't mind
<Minataku> FFForever: Just hang around and ask again in, like, 30 or 60 minutes
<FFForever> kk
<Minataku> fstab probably won't help
<rrs> ok show it
<Minataku> GRUB doesn't care about it
<Minataku> GRUB has it's internal mapping system
<rrs> I know
<FFForever> also when i start xchat (after upgrading my system from 7.04 to 7.10) i get this..., Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session
<Minataku> Remember, it's previous to Linux booting
<rrs> but let me check something
<Minataku> k
<Minataku> http://www.pastebin.ca/569164 http://www.pastebin.ca/569178 << rrs
<Minataku> His menu.lst and files in /boot
<Minataku> Respectively
<Minataku> I'll hand this off to you
<BluesKaj> here's my fstab file : http://www.pastebin.ca/569194
<Minataku> I'm stumped
<Arwen> FFForever, well, whatcha using 7.10 for? it's not working yet.
<rrs> thanks
<Minataku> And you seem to have an idea all the same
<Minataku> Yeah, when they say "unstable" around here, it's literal
<FFForever> it boots does it not :D
<FFForever> if it boots then it is working XD
<FFForever> everything else is just extra XD
<Minataku> Because they can't get their sh*t together until it's been some 6 months or so
<Minataku> It's the price of simplicity
<FFForever> + if ppl like me don't run/test the new stuff how do they know what is broken
<Pollywog> FFForever: you do use a "spare" machine for the unstable stuff, right?
<Zabulus> alright, this may not be the right spot since im on my windows partition, but i need some help with dvd burner issues
<FFForever> no :)
<rrs> erm... are you sure this is the fstab of your UBUNTU???
<FFForever> i only have 2 systems :)
<Minataku> Heh, I use Gentoo with keyword ~x86
<FFForever> my server and my laptop
<Pollywog> if you only have one machine, don't do it unless you have a separate partition, otherwise you have to like living dangerously
<Pollywog> ;)
<rrs> Blues?
<Minataku> rrs: It looks kinda like a Kubuntu fstab
<FFForever> i live dangerous all the time
<Minataku> If a little goofy
<Minataku> But then I have a nice, clean fstab
<rrs> yes but look at the hda1 entry
<Minataku> That was the goofy part
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> It's even goofier looking than I thought O.O
<Minataku> BluesKaj: What the hell did you do?
<FFForever> hda1 is vista, hda2 is xp, hda3 is 2k, hda4 is 98, and hda4 is 3.11, lastly hda5 is kubuntu
<rrs> it is messed up
<Minataku> It looks like a damn bomb went off inside your fstab
<rrs> I see no root entry
<FFForever> hda5 is 3.11, 6 is kubutu*
<Arwen> FFForever, lol, that's a lot of Windows...
<Zabulus> and why the hell do you still have 3.11?
<Minataku> Huh, you're right
<rrs> grub is starting correctly... minataku you checked that
<Arwen> Zabulus, nostalgia? :-)
<rrs> after thet fstab is loaded
<justasking> i was kind of hoping that it would select the proper hard drive and it would setup the hard drive automaticly but I am having to setup the hard drive manually, anyone know out of 97.65 how much should be root how much should be ext3 and how much swap?
<rrs> and boooom
<Minataku> rrs: How the fu*k is that even a running Linux system !?
<FFForever> hdh has like 7 different linux distros
<rrs> it is not
<rrs> hehe
<Minataku> Heh
<FFForever> hdb*
<rrs> he boots with subergrub
<Minataku> Yeah, that's totally goofed up
<Zabulus> the only reason i would have nostalgia for 3.11 was because we had doom 2 on ours
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Somebody set up you the bomb
<FFForever> on hdb i have ubuntu 6.04, suse, gentoo, mepis, dream linux, and a few others :D
<rrs> are you there BluesKaj?
<rrs> we found your problem
<FFForever> do i have enough?
<Minataku> justasking: Make swap as much as it takes to fill out RAM to 4GB
<Minataku> Unless it's greater than 2GB
<Minataku> justasking: How much RAM do you have?
<Minataku> Physical, that is
<Minataku> rrs: Heh
<Minataku> Good thought asking for the fstab
<Minataku> Someone blenderized that thing
* ToddEDM2 is thinking of making a beer run
<rrs> you controlled what I have thought first too
<Minataku> Heh
<justasking> minataku: what do you mean? i have 1gig of ram installed.. so are you saying i should have a swap of 1gig or 4?
<rrs> then I thougth it must be later in booting
<Minataku> justasking: Make it 2GB
<Zabulus> alright, lets see who can help, running windows part right now, but w/e, i have 2 dvd burners in my computer, seperate ide cables, both set as master
<Minataku> That's what I have
<Zabulus> but one of them doesnt like for me to access it, any ideas?
<rrs> *wants a beer too"
<justasking> minataku: and I only need 1 swap?
<Minataku> 1GB physical, 2GB swap for a total of 3GB virtual
<Minataku> justasking: 2GB swap
<rrs> Hey Blues... do not tell us you left...
<ToddEDM2> rrs i will drink one for you
<Minataku> Traditional rule of thumb is 2x physical
<rrs> oh... that is so fucking kind
<rrs> !!!
<rrs> grrr
<BluesKaj> i have 1G swap and it never seems to get any action :)
<rrs> Blues
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Somebody set up you the bomb
<rrs> we found your probelm
<Zabulus> 2 x physical? damn, i just added 3 gigs of ram -_-
<rrs> are you interessted in the solution?
<Minataku> Your /etc/fstab is bombed
<Minataku> Zabulus: Up to 4GB total virtual
<ToddEDM2> BOOM
<Minataku> 4GB physical RAM, 0 swap
<Zabulus> whatever, i had it set to 1 gig i think
<BluesKaj> uhoh ...so now what ..rrs ?
<rrs> i guess his keyboard is stuck too
<Minataku> Heh
<rrs> ok
<ToddEDM2> hey rrs, when i get back from getting some booze, will you help me with my nvidia drivers?
<rrs> we must rebuild it
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Fix your fstab manually
<rrs> yea
<rrs> I will
<ToddEDM2> thanks man
<Minataku> Cool, thanks, rrs
<ToddEDM2> bbiab
<Minataku> I'll sit here and groove to some Funk remixes
<Minataku> If I'm not out of them already
<rrs> ok blues... we need to    know what is your root fs
<Minataku> I think I've got one or two left
* BluesKaj conjures up the devil infected fstab file 
<Minataku> lol
<rrs> hehe
<Minataku> For great justice, take off every /dev/zig
<Minataku> XD
<rrs> ok blues
<rrs> are you with me?
<rrs> huhu?
<Minataku> rrs: Don't be too impatient
<Minataku> He's probably been drinking
<Minataku> XD
<rrs> yea you a right.. it takes a long time to say.... yes... i am with you lol
<Minataku> After all this, who would blame him, right? X3
<rrs> lol
<BluesKaj> nope, just looking for root in the fstab file
<Minataku> Don't bother
<rrs> ahh
<Zabulus> so where should i go for help with dvd burners?
<VHockey86> can anyone fathom what could possibly cause a ps/2 keyboard to not work in kunbutu 7.04? I just did a fresh install from 6.06 to 7.04 and my keyboard goes dead halfway through booting
<Minataku> Your fstab is toast
<rrs> there is no root
<rrs> this your probelm
<Minataku> Delete it
<Minataku> Start a new one
<rrs> we make a new one
<Minataku> Well... yeah, delete it, backing it up really won't help here
<Minataku> lol
<BluesKaj> selectall &delete ?
<rrs> can you do it on your own?
<rrs> yes
<rrs> it is toas
<rrs> t
<BluesKaj> ok blank
<rrs> ok
<Minataku> Like I said, someone set up your fstab the bomb
<rrs> now we need to know where you installed your /
<Minataku> For great justice, take off evert /dev/zig
<Minataku> *every
<rrs> do you have feisty?
<gon> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rrs> (because feisty has only sdx )
<BluesKaj> hda2 ext3
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm trying to get a scanner working When i use the 7.04 desktop cd kooka discovers my scanner. When i try to use this installed 7.04 distro it does not. I've tried deleting the kookarc file and letting it autogen. What else can i try?
<rrs> but I guess you have 6.xx
<rrs> ok
<rrs> now put following lines
<rrs> # <file system>                 <mount point>   <type>          <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<rrs> proc                            /proc           proc            defaults        0       0
<rrs> wait
<rrs> i make it on pastbin
<BluesKaj> xsane image scanner , Bearcat
<BluesKaj> rrs, we can pm
<rrs> http://www.pastebin.ca/569214
<Bearcat> BluesKaj: Thanks. I'd like to get kooka working, but i think i remember that sane is a dependancy of kooka
<rrs> you pasted it Blues?
<rrs> after that we must check something
<BluesKaj> yup, just the 3 lines ?
<rrs> yes it is ok to boot
<rrs> but now we must adjust your menu.lst
<rrs> it must point also to /dev/hda2
<rrs> you know how to do?
<rrs> or I asist?
<ManiDhillon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BluesKaj> rrs : kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro ?
<rrs> Blues... do yo not have your Kernel Images in boot?
<rrs> do you have a separate fs for boot?
<rrs> if not it should read
<BluesKaj> no
<rrs> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Zabulus> need help with dvd burner issues, anyone wanna try and help?
<rrs> ok when the kernel is in / or you have a sep partition for boot then you can put as you said
<rrs> if not put /boot/ in front
<BluesKaj> where does the: kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro ..is this line commented ?
<rrs> can you binpaste me you menu.lst?
<rrs> if not it is difficult to follow you
* ToddEDM2 is liking his cold beer
<Minataku> "This is a hand, not a butt."
<Minataku> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_Copy_That_Floppy
<BluesKaj> rrs http://www.pastebin.ca/569164
* ToddEDM2 is drinking a Grasshopper
<rrs> thanks
<rrs> ok you must adjust line 128
<rrs> and make it read:
<dandy_> hello to all
<rrs> kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet vga=794
<rrs> then reboot
<Minataku> Don't forget the initrd
<BluesKaj> ok rrs, thx
<Minataku> He'll be screwed without that
<Minataku> STOP BLUESKAJ
<DaSkreech> How do You generate a UUID ?
<Minataku> You're missing the initrd
<dandy_> has anyone tried installing a linksys wireless usb to a desktop or laptop using kde?
<rrs> can you show me the corrected file?
<rrs> b4 reboot?
<Minataku> Oh, you just fixed the old one?
<Minataku> My bad, sorry
<Minataku> Can't fault me for looking out for ya >.>
<Minataku> I was too busy laughing at the hand-butt
<Minataku> X3
<BluesKaj> ok, lucky i'm slow
* ToddEDM2 waits patiently with a beer
<rrs> lol
<Minataku> butt-hand?
* Minataku shrugs
<Minataku> Either way, comedy gold.
<Minataku> Like taking a sh*t in a urinal.
<BluesKaj> ok rrs gonna paste the corrected file
<rrs> k
* ToddEDM2 took a shit in a urinal once
<Minataku> Haha
<BluesKaj> rrs http://www.pastebin.ca/569234
<Minataku> I used to wad up paper towels and toss them in, then flush it until it overflowed a bunch
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ToddEDM2> haha
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta shut off the sprinklers ..BRB
<Minataku> Then I'd go down to the office and tell them the urinals were overflowing
<ToddEDM2> where all you guys from ?
<ToddEDM2> haha Minataku
<Minataku> They never caught on because I did it maybe 3 times over 9 years
<rrs> ok this will now work ...
<rrs> have a nice boot
* ToddEDM2 is from Beaumont, Alberta Canada
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Minataku ToddEDM2
<ubotu> Minataku ToddEDM2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> Someplace, USA
<Minataku> PriceChild: The only person needing help is done being assisted
<Minataku> Nobody else is asking
<Minataku> Lay off
<ToddEDM2> actually i need help
<Minataku> It can't be seriousness 24/7, especially when there's no need for it
<ManiDhillon> !Opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Minataku> ToddEDM2: What's up?
<ToddEDM2> well i think i need to get my video drivers installed, so i can try that 3d desktop
<Minataku> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> hi ToddEDM2 from beaumont ab ...im in espanola on
<ToddEDM2> !nv
<Minataku> Same link
<ManiDhillon> I'm still unable to install opera via its repo!
<BluesKaj> ok gents , here goes ...wish me luck :)
<Minataku> Indeed
<rrs> Mani.. why opera when you can use firefox?
<Minataku> Firefox is F/OSS
<Minataku> Opera is proprietary crap.
<rrs> you use linux... you do not need any luck  Blues....
<erichj> now you don't
<erichj> a few years ago
<Arwen> just because something's proprietary doesn't make it crap
<erichj> pfft
<DaSkreech> rrs: just knowledge
<Zabulus> alright, need some help, have 2 dvd burners, but only 1 of them lets me access it to burn files.
<rrs> yep
<DaSkreech> Arwen: doesn't stop it from being crap either :)
<Arwen> very true
<rrs> lol @ Dascreech
<erichj> yeah, look at mac os
<rrs> 10 POINTS
<Arwen> erichj, uh..
<erichj> mac fan?
<Minataku> Mac OS X is the ultimate mistake
<Arwen> no, I just don't think Mac OS is crap
<Minataku> A bastard child of "stolen" BSD code and proprietary ugliness
<Zabulus> anyone have problems puttind 2 dvd burners in a system before?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Eh?
<Minataku> The only thing worse is Windows Vista
<erichj> that's ok...no one is perfect
<Arwen> Minataku, you can't "steal" BSD code. And being proprietary doesn't make something crap.
<DaSkreech> Minataku: What are you talking about?
<Arwen> please don't troll, even in a zealot-oriented channel like this
<BluesKaj> success!
<rrs> :o)
<Minataku> Arwen: That's why it was in quotes, and OSX has a lot more going for it to make it crap
<BluesKaj> thx rrs , Minataku
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Yay!
<DaSkreech> They are just selling a distro
<rrs> np
<Minataku> No problem, BluesKaj
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PriceChild> take it elsewhere please.
<Minataku> I shoulda saved that /etc/fstab
<eriefisher> Zabulus: I run 2 dvd's whats up
<DaSkreech> How do I generate UUID?
<Minataku> That thing was _messed_ _up_.
<DaSkreech> and how does that work anyway?
<PriceChild> !uuid | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Zabulus> only one of my burners lets me access it for burning
<DaSkreech> Does the partition always have the SAME UUID?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: I think there's a command for it, try "man -k uuid"
<rrs> PriceChild.... could you plase help solve some problems instead to be booring?
<BluesKaj> PriceChild, are you the offtopic cop tonite ?
<rrs> thans
<rrs> k
<dorkface> Is anybody with a kubuntu version of hyperterminal that has a scrollbar?  I've tried gtkterminal, konsole, that either don't have one, or is disabled once the program has entered a switch.
<Minataku> DaSkreech: It has one assigned to it, yes
<Arwen> DaSkreech, yes
<PriceChild> rrs, notice my solution to the uuid problem.
<Arwen> unless you change it
* BluesKaj checks new fstab file 
<dorkface> minicom seems to be the answer, but it will not bring up any output from the switch when it is connected
<eriefisher> Zabulus: dvd or cds or both
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: since we are ina helpful mood tonight how do I make my Linux drive portable?
<Minataku> I've never managed to get minicom to work, but then I've never had anything to use it properly with
<Zabulus> both, sorry, in windows right now, when i dont have a disc in, it wont let me put anything on the drive for burning
<PriceChild> DaSkreech, maybe if you explained "portable"
<Zabulus> or when i do have a disc in it still doesnt let me
<TheCreationist> If I setup Krfb with my account, will I be able to access my PC when others are logged in?  Or do I need to set it up for all their accounts as well?
<DaSkreech> PriceChild: popping it out carrying it to a friends house popping it in one of her spare machines and having it boot without being a baby
<Arwen> DaSkreech, uh..........................
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Very difficult
<rrs> any other help needed?
<DaSkreech> right now I think it kernel panics
<BluesKaj> ok rrs , this is blasphemy but now i'd like to add windows boot to the grub menu....
<Minataku> I don't think it will work
<rrs> ufff
<rrs> lol
<PriceChild> DaSkreech, use a live cd
<rrs> yes
* BluesKaj ducks
<rrs> it is easy
<DaSkreech> Minataku: it uesed to work great
<rrs> add follwoing
<Arwen> DaSkreech, you need a custom bootloader. a Live CD would be smarter.
<Minataku> Agreed, LiveCD a much better solution
<Minataku> LiveCD + USB Key
<DaSkreech> So i know it's something. Driver cache or something that I need to turn off
<Zabulus> did i lose you eriefisher?
<rrs> http://www.pastebin.ca/569242
<Minataku> Wow, PriceChild on the warpath tonight
<rrs> add this to your grub
<eriefisher> Zabulus: are you using k3b or ?? or just sending to
<rrs> Blues... btw... you must fix your other grub entries too
<Bearcat> what seems to be happening is that kooka is not showing anyting on the "scan parameters" tool. It is a blank box.
<DaSkreech> !language | rrs. I guess pastebin's count as well :)
<ubotu> rrs. I guess pastebin's count as well :): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> DaSkreech, it's a grub problem
<rrs> erm wait
<rrs> Blues
<Zabulus> doesnt matter what program i use, even going to "my computer" and trying to open the burner folder there it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Arwen: well then explain it to me
<BluesKaj> ok rrs, thx got it
<rrs> I forogt to say you must adjust the drives...
<Arwen> because when you move a hard drive, its drive number changes
<Minataku> !windows | Zabulus
<ubotu> Zabulus: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<rrs> where do you have your windows?
<DaSkreech> Arwen: Switching to lilo would fix it?
<Arwen> no
<rrs> what disk, what partition?
<Arwen> you need iso/syslinux
<ManiDhillon> Arwen i wnt to install Opera Browser via konsole.
<Zabulus> the problem is its not just an issue with windows
<Minataku> DaSkreech: This is why LiveCDs exist
<rrs> hd0,0 = disk 1 partition1
<TheCreationist> If I setup Krfb with my account, will I be able to access my PC when others are logged in?  Or do I need to set it up for all their accounts as well?
<BluesKaj> rrs  hd0,0 yes
<Arwen> ManiDhillon, and what's that have to do with me?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: not unless I can copy a bunch of my data to it
<Minataku> Zabulus: If it fails to work in either OS, suspect bad hardware
<rrs> ok
<Minataku> Bad cable or bad drive
<Minataku> Try it in a different PC
<rrs> and you have still messed up your other linux entires
<rrs> do not forget to fix this
<DaSkreech> Arwen: what is grub doing to make it impossible to boot?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: That's what USB Sticks are for
<Arwen> it's just not designed for portable scenarios....
<Zabulus> its not the hardware, i used it before and it worked fine, then i changed out my ide cables
<Arwen> now go burn a live cd and bugger off, geesh
<Zabulus> btw, i have them both set to master on seperate ides
<ManiDhillon> Arwen i think you know how to!
<Minataku> Zabulus: Suspect bad new cable or bad connections
<Arwen> ManiDhillon, uh...
<Arwen> !opera | ManiDhillon
<ubotu> ManiDhillon: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Minataku> DaSkreech: I think the fact that it used to work was pure luck
<eriefisher> Zaulus: return the cables to eliminate
<ManiDhillon> Arwen this page was unable to help me, i've checked it week before!
<Zabulus> should i try using one cable and setting the drives as primary/slave?
<Minataku> Yeah, I'm thinking the cables are bad or you connected them wrong
<Arwen> ManiDhillon, well, I don't know then. I don't use Opera.
<Minataku> Zabulus: It's actually SOP to have the HDD Master Channel 0 and CD/DVD Master Channel 1
<Minataku> There's nothing wrong with doing that
<Minataku> SOP == Standard Operating Procedure
<Zabulus> hdd is sata, 2 dvd burners on seperate ide both as masters
<rrs> what is his problem Minataku?
<Minataku> Zabulus: Sounds right to me
<Minataku> You said you changed out the cables
<Minataku> Suspect bad cables or misconnection
<rrs> ok
<Zabulus> ill check on that, thanks
<rrs> and what are the sympthomes?
<Zabulus> btw, has anyone ever had any issue where the dvd burner slows down when using both on one ide?
<rrs> yes tabulus
<Minataku> Zabulus: That's why you put them on separate channels
<rrs> this is normal
<Zabulus> ok, how about that it shows them both in the same location  (location 0 (0))?
<BluesKaj> well , windows mbr is missing
<rrs> did windows work before?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: windows cd, boot to recovery, fixboot, fixmbr
<Minataku> I'll hand Zabulus' issue off to you, rrs
<Daisuke_Ido> but blah
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: NO, NO, FFS NO
<BluesKaj> rrs , no it
<Zabulus> its been having issues since i moved them to seperate cables
<Minataku> You'll nuke GRUB
<BluesKaj> didn't
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: okay...  always worked in the past...
<Minataku> Zabulus: Check that you remembered to change the jumpers
<rrs> but it is a working windows installation right?
<Daisuke_Ido> of course you'll nuke grub.
<Minataku> PriceChild: Sorry if I pissed ya off there
<Zabulus> yes, windows is working fine, using that right now, dont wanna take the time to go to my kubuntu, sorry
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Considering we just friggin' FIXED it
<BluesKaj> yes rrs, used it yesterday to scan some docs
<Minataku> We'd rather not break it again
<TheCreationist> If I setup Krfb with my account, will I be able to access my PC when others are logged in?  Or do I need to set it up for all their accounts as well?
<Daisuke_Ido> point taken
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> brb
<BluesKaj> no rush to fix windows tho
<rrs> ok then proceed as saisuke_ldo said
<rrs> but then after you must reinstall grub
<Daisuke_Ido> boot to the live cd, chroot into your kubuntu install and install grub?  would that work?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still learning :)
<rrs> you must bind the /proc first
<rrs> if not your chroot wont work
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, we just reinstalled grub to make it boot kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> you may ask yourself, how do i work this?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> then nevermind.
<Daisuke_Ido> don't touch anything.
<BluesKaj> hehe:)
<rrs> ok blues
<rrs> if you want to have windows and linux u need to major steps
<rrs> 1. resintall windows mbr
<rrs> 2. reinstall grub
<rrs> then both will work
<rrs> do you know how to do step 1?
<Daisuke_Ido> you may ask yourself, what is that beautiful house?  you may ask yourself, where does that highway GO to?  and i'm going to be quiet now :D
<BluesKaj> I tried reinstalling grub with the live cd and wasn't successful
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: that part's a little more complex
<Daisuke_Ido> chroot
<rrs> yes of course you were not
<rrs> you need to bind /proc
<rrs> then chroot
<ivan_-_> *quit
<rrs> then grub-install
<heeq> hey men
<rrs> mount -o bind /dev/hda2 /mnt/xxx
<rrs> chroot /mnt/xxx
<BluesKaj> xxx?
<rrs> grub-install /dev/hda
<heeq> i'm trying to install "superkaramba" (0,39) but i'm getting some problems..
<rrs> you make a directory
<rrs> and you can call it xxx
<rrs> or yyy
<rrs> or zzz
<BluesKaj> ok
<rrs> or hda
<rrs> :)
<BluesKaj> hang on
<heeq> when I do ./configure, appears "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<heeq> can someone please help me? :P
<rrs> BUT
<rrs> you need first to reinstall windows boot manager
<BluesKaj> heeq, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MECU> help please: I put the kubuntu CD in and try to install and it brings up the logo and a progress bar and never moves
<MECU> (same thing with the ubuntu install CD)
<rrs> what mainboard mecu?
<MECU> don't know/remember
<BluesKaj> getting late here rrs, I'll tackle windows probs tomorrow , no big hurry
<normal> how do you add programs online?
<MECU> rrs: if I had to guess, I think it's a shuttle something
<rrs> try to boot with noapic
<MECU> rrs: how do I do that?
<DaSkreech> heeq: For which program?
<BluesKaj> but rrs, I certainly appreciate you efforts and good help :)
<rrs> blueskaj
<rrs> ok
<rrs> cya
<rrs> same here
<rrs> i go sleep
<rrs> 3:40 am
<rrs> mecu
<rrs> do google for noapic
<MECU> ok, thanks
<rrs> i pet 50$ that you have a noapic problem
<rrs> bet
<rrs> cya guys
<BluesKaj> cya rrs
<DaSkreech> cu
<BluesKaj> not leaving , 10:40 PM here , but i think I'll just relax for a while
<Zabulus> alright, ignoring the dvd burner issue for a while, i have 4 gigs of ram, when i boot up i see it in the bootup sequence showing 4 gigs, but when i get into kubuntu, it shows total physical memory at 2.95 gigs
<heeq> BluesKaj: tks man
<Bearcat> is there a command i can use to determine what package can provide a file for me?
<BluesKaj> np heeq
<heeq> BluesKaj: but now "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<heeq> lol
<heeq> something about nvidia driver (not installed) ? ;/
<BluesKaj> hehe
<DaSkreech> heeq: which program?
<heeq> DaSkreech: superkaramba-0.39
<Zabulus> alright, so, can someone at least tell me a good program for copying games to back them up?
<DaSkreech> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 533 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<BluesKaj> k9copy, Zabulus
<MECU> noapic/nolapic seem to be working
<DaSkreech> heeq: the repos have version 4 it seems :)
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, it's actually version 3.5.6.
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, 3.5.6-0ubuntu2 if you want to get picky.
<DaSkreech> Oh I thought that was KDE Version
<DaSkreech> Looked like Version 4:(KDE)3.5.6 o me
<DaSkreech> !info superkaramba gutsy
<heeq> 0.39 is the last, really
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<heeq> on official page
<HumanBlade> hi all. have a Dapper Drake Live CD install issue. anyone willing to input?
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: see? version 3.5.7 which  coincidentally is the version of KDE shipping in gutsy
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: no clue until we know what it is
<BluesKaj> heeq, have you installed nvidia drivers separately or are you using pnp version ?
<MECU> who hoo! I'm installing
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, my repo only has 3.5.6 for some reason. >_>
<heeq> i don't know what is "pnp", but i haven't installed nvidia drivers
<HumanBlade> thanks. After trying to use the easy install (Ubiquity?) i go through all the steps, but when it comes to the partition part (you knew it would be...) i select to manually edit
<HumanBlade> works in bg and then blank panel
<HumanBlade> no visible options
<heeq> do I should?
<HumanBlade> had setup ext2 and swap with partitionmagic in WinXP prior...
<DaSkreech> !kde
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: Or read the topic :)
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, same here ...maybe that's the latest stable version in the repos
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, I have KDE 3.5.7.
<BluesKaj> oops
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, I run a small sources.list. I don't have many other repos...
<HumanBlade> my question... is there a CLI script to install?
<NickPresta> HumanBlade, to install what?
<HumanBlade> Kubuntu :)
<HumanBlade> having trouble with graphical install
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: try the alternate cd
<HumanBlade> on dialup :(
<BluesKaj> he s trying dapper
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: Make a friend who has broadband
<DaSkreech> or put high speed internete as a requirement on your next job application :)
<HumanBlade> haha, could of course do that. wanted to try and solve with resources i had tonite maybe. :)
<BluesKaj> what's the trouble HumanBlade?
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: You have the live CD?
<HumanBlade> everything seems to work fine, just after it gets part. info, no options are available. getting blank gray panel
<HumanBlade> DaSkreech: yes Dapper Drake
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: how much RAM do you have ?
<HumanBlade> maybe because ext2 + swap are already setup?
<HumanBlade> DaSkreech: 256MB
<DaSkreech> Shoudl be well enough
<DaSkreech> and you have a swap partition?
<HumanBlade> setup with PartitionMagic
<BluesKaj> have you tried to partition yout drive into windows and linux - ext partitions ?
<HumanBlade> Tried to save some time prior to live cd install... reason why i used PartMag
<BluesKaj> damn partition magic ...it hates linux
<DaSkreech> :-)
<HumanBlade> may just free spce it?
<DaSkreech> In anycase the only thing the Live Cd should touch is swap
<DaSkreech> No reason why it should be dying
<DaSkreech>  HumanBlade can you get to a terminal?
<HumanBlade> it doesn't technically 'die'
<HumanBlade> and it doesn't auto-recognise any swap and use
<HumanBlade> could probablly mount it or something
<HumanBlade> was really wondering if there was just some script i could use. set mount point and tell it to start copying etc.
<HumanBlade> not proficient enough to step through python scripts
<HumanBlade> i remember i had trouble like this 2 yrs. ago with Knoppix, and was able to use underlying script
* ToddEDM2 is on beer # 4
<Zabulus> has anyone else had problems with the mouse randomly freezing up?
<ToddEDM2> beer and facebook, what a night
<HumanBlade> beer and Kubuntu install issues... :(
<daquin1> how do i make my laptop hibernate on closing the lid ?
<ToddEDM2> im having issues too but facebook is so damn addicive
<BluesKaj> HumanBlade, i realize the limitations of dialup, having experinced it myself for several yrs , but if you could DL and burn to disk GParted partition editor it can really help you setup the linux partitons much more effectively than that dangerous weapon called partition magic
<HumanBlade> yeah like wikipedia that way... cross-links to hell :)
<HumanBlade> i think GParted is on Dapper, No?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<HumanBlade> wouldn't really know
<BluesKaj> even qtparted is better, I think it's on dapper
<HumanBlade> just figuring, since it's in so many Lives
<HumanBlade> well i'm on the machine i wish to install now, so no quick check for me atm
<BluesKaj> anyway gents , it's late for old guys like me ...sacktime
<Theresa> alright folks, i'm a lot closer
<BluesKaj> good luck HumanBlade
<HumanBlade> BluesKaj: Thanks for the input.
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: in any case I don't think that the alternate cd  is THE fix. you should be able to get that to boot
<DaSkreech>  HumanBlade did you run a cd check?
<HumanBlade> no... it's the ShipIt cd
<Theresa> When i do a sane-find-scanner it finds my usb scanner. How to i tell the rest of my installation about it? kooka can't find it.
<HumanBlade> visual inspection is flawless
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: Did they ship you an alternate as well?
<HumanBlade> 1 CD, cardboard sleeve. no info.
<lithium_> hi can i get some asistance
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: hmm
<DaSkreech> !ask | lithium_
<ubotu> lithium_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lithium_> im new to linux, and im having some issues at the pasword prompts, im using kubuntu
<HumanBlade> DaSkreech: not a complete newb. really would do fine with script. guess no one knows off top of the head...
<lithium_> and if im prompted in a graphical box, its fine
<lithium_> but if im at konsole and it asks for password, i type and no characters appear
<DaSkreech> HumanBlade: far as I know the graphical Install is just that. a graphical install
<DaSkreech> lithium_: that's by design
<lithium_> okay for example,
<lithium_> i got a limewire package
<DaSkreech> lithium_: type in the right password and hit enter
<DaSkreech> lithium_: it will accept it
<lithium_> and when i right click and go to install package
<lithium_> a terminal opens up
<lithium_> like a command window
<lithium_> which says password:
<lithium_> and when i type, nothing shows up
<lithium_> ive tried typing the password and hitting enter doesnt work
<lithium_> ive tried just hitting enter as well
<lithium_> i had the same issue when i installed Fedora\
<lithium_> except to log in to fedora you have to log in through a command line type interface
<DaSkreech> lithium_: can you open a konsole and browse to the folder with the install package ?
<lithium_> so i couldnt even log in
<lithium_> i could try
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  when you enter ypur password NOTHING will echo back.
<Dr_willis> no *'s no nothing. :)
<lithium_> sorry if my questions are ridiculous but ive used windows my whole life and finally decided to rebel against the man :)
<lithium_> hmmm.. thats what i figured.
<Dr_willis> so i am guessing you are typing the password wrongly
<lithium_> its little things like that i have to readjust to i guess.
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<abulo> alguien puede llegar a saber como puedo estar conectado aca pero jamas pueda ver ninguna pagina web
<abulo> ni conectarme al kopete
<DaSkreech> !es | abulo
<ubotu> abulo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lithium_> does anyone know of a better p2p to use mainly for audio? Limewire really screws up your network config
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> i dont see how limewire would screw up your network config at all.
<lithium_> oh ok cool
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<lithium_> well my boyfriend is a network engineer and i never thought it did but hes spent ALOT of time fixing peoples computers because of limewire
<lithium_> he tried to explain exactly what it does but ive forgotten already. as usual.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Dragnslcr> Sure it's not the files you're downloading with it?
<lithium_> see thats the thing ive never ever had an issue with it.
<Dr_willis> I agree with Dragnslcr /
<Dr_willis> Limewire is just a user app. it cant affect your network.. well other then to flood it with up/downloads.
<lithium_> except for once when i installed it on his labtop and it made the internet connection stop working
<MECU> I just install Kubuntu and when I restart I get a message "Error loading operating system" and that's it. How can I edit/format my two drives or the boot loader? (I I have two physical hard drives)
<lithium_> Limewire will go in and change your internet configuration and actually attach itself to your network devices
<Dr_willis> MECU,  sounds like grub dident get installed right.
<service> hi!
<Dr_willis> lithium_, hmm.. Id like to see how it does that under linux.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis> 'attatch to network device' is.. well.. lets say..  sounding fishy. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: fish://y ?
<Rictoo> with grep how do I make the results also show the file it found it in? I am doing "cat *.java | grep Image
<lithium_> yeah me too i was interested to see its behavior under linux as well
<MECU> Dr_willis: so how do I edit the grub?
<lithium_> oh and also when i click on an installation package and it prompts for what application i want to open it with do i use the package manager or what
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: grep -r *.javaa
<Rictoo> ?
<Rictoo> oh
<Rictoo> I think I see.
<DaSkreech> lithium_: what's the install package called?
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rictoo> DaSkreech: I dont see
<Rictoo> can you give me an example?
<Rictoo> "cat *.java | grep Image"
<Rictoo> Tat's what I was doing.
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  dont 'click' to install.. use the shell.
<Rictoo> and it works
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: try grep -r Image *.java
<Rictoo> but it doesn't show the file it found it in.
<Rictoo> Ok, i will.
<lithium_> when i went to the frost wire homepage and selectd to download frostwire i got prompted for what app to  use to open it
<Rictoo> yay :D Thanks DaSkreech
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DaSkreech> Rictoo: go Me!
<DaSkreech> Oh yes Konqueror always helpful :)
<lithium_> if i open my terminal and the directory says lithium@lithium-desktop:~$ then im at desktop correct?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: no you are at ~
<DaSkreech> lithium_: type pwd to see where you are
<lithium_> lol what the hell is that
<lithium_> oh ok
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> !shell
<Dr_willis> i need to track down that shell tutorial site
<DaSkreech> !commands
<savetheWorld> a bash tutorial is available at http://linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<lithium_> ok so if im at /home/lithium i would type cd /home/lithium/desktop correct?
<Minataku> Get all those memos? (Sorry about so many, BTW XD)
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  or 'cd desktop'
<MECU> it was trying to load grub on my first HD so I switch the boot priority to the other HD and it works okay now
<savetheWorld> also http://wooledge.org/mywiki/BashGuide
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  or cd de<tab>  and let it complete.
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  note the shell IS IS IS CaSe SenEstIvE! :0
<lithium_> yeah i saw that. im gonna have to pound that one into my head im totally the queen of careless mistakes
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: it's De<tab>
<lithium_> :)
* Minataku yawns
<Dr_willis> not on my system any more. :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Also, thanks a bunch, those calculators kick ass
<DaSkreech> lithium_: or just name all your Folders With An Upper case To Make It Easier To Remember
<Minataku> I was able to test only one, the beat up TI-30
<Minataku> Which does this totally awesome flickering "8" when it's doing long calculations :D
<lithium_> lmao oh i figured it out i wasnt capitalizing "Desktop" thats why it kept telling me no such directory exists lol
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh.. that was the LCD one right? the newer of the lot. :) i almost kept it.. but got no use for it.
<Minataku> That one needs some fixing up, though, it's rather beat up
<Minataku> Dr_willis: No, that was a TI-66
<Minataku> Which is incredibly awesome
<DaSkreech> lithium_: welcome to the learning curve :)
<DaSkreech> lithium_: learn Tab btw
<Dr_willis> They were all rather beat up when i got them from the Salvation Army store.
<erichj> i think i had like a ti-81 in high school
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Most of them are just fine
<DaSkreech> !tab | lithium_ this should make your life easier
<ubotu> lithium_ this should make your life easier: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Minataku> The TI-30 is a bit cracked up, is all
<erichj> or 86
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i couldent even get them to power up. No adaptors, or stuff to give them power.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: The 30 has a 9V battery pack
<DudeMeister> hey Amarok just froze, what do i do? i can't close it
<Minataku> Connected via a 9V battery clip
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh - never noticed..   guess i could of kept that one. :P
<Dr_willis> like i Need a calculator.
<Minataku> Which is just perfect for connecting to a 9V battery XD
<Minataku> Which I had in my TI-1200 :3
<DudeMeister> anybody?
<lithium_> hmmm..awesome thanks.
<Minataku> DudeMeister: kill `pidof amarok`
<Dr_willis> Be thankfull the batteries dident corrode in them live ive seen in many other devices.
<Minataku> Note that is a "backtick"
<DudeMeister> thanks
<Minataku> Not an apostrophe
<lithium_> ok now i went ahead and downloaded the tarball, through konsole can i run the exec command on it?
<Minataku> The backtick is on the same key as the ~
<Minataku> lithium_: You don't execute tars
<Minataku> You unpack them
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  wat did you download exactly?
<DudeMeister> Minataku, it gave me this output
<DudeMeister> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec]  pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec] 
<lithium_> oh lol of course
<erichj> DudeMeister: xkill and click on amarok
<Minataku> DudeMeister: Did you use the backtick?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: for frostwire?
<DudeMeister> yes
<DudeMeister> i copied it as from what you typed
<Minataku> Use erichj's then
<lithium_> what type of file am i looking for in the extracted frostwire folder
<Minataku> xkill and click on it
<DudeMeister> cool!
<Dr_willis> Frostwire had a .deb package you can just install.. its that simple.
<DudeMeister> thanks
<DudeMeister> that's a nice trick!
<Dr_willis> download  frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<erichj> welcome
<DudeMeister> hey what do i need to get mp3 support?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<Dr_willis> i
<Minataku> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> oops typo
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<red> rm -rf /
<lithium_> i tried, but as i said when i go to download it, it asks what application i wanna use to open it
<red> oops, wrong window
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  download it.. use the shell.
<Minataku> DO NOT TYPE WHAT red SAID
<Minataku> Hey, ops, someone wanna take this guy outta here?
<erichj> he would need to add sudo to do any damage
<Dr_willis> http://www.frostwire.com/download.shm?os=ubuntu
<lithium_> the shell? like Konsole?
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> we went over that. :)
<Minataku> erichj: Doesn't matter, that's just plain wrong
<erichj> i agree
<lithium_> ok i thought thats what you meant
<Dr_willis> shell = konsole = terminal
<Dr_willis> aka 'bash' :0
<intelikey> konsole != console       :)
<DaSkreech> lithium_: can't you right click and save link as ?
<Dr_willis> technicially Konsole is the program that gives you a interface to the shell you chose to run.(bash by default)
<Minataku> Konsole is a terminal emulator
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  what does that make minicom then? :)
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Same thing
<lithium_> okay when i ppened it with konsole, the file downloaded, and went god knows where, and now my konsole is jsut a directory line nothing more.
<lithium_> is that saying it installed?
<erichj> whent to /home probably
<erichj> went
<lithium_> it went here
<lithium_> file:///var/tmp/kdecache-lithium/krun/11043.0.frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<Minataku> I'm lucky enough to own a real serial terminal :D
<Minataku> Specifically, a Wyse WY-60 with green phosphor CRT
<Minataku> :3
<DaSkreech> lithium_: ha ha
<bigmoe> I have a question. Do people have any problems when running kubuntu/ubuntu on macbooks?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Oh, that HDD is 20MB
<DaSkreech> lithium_: sudo dpkg -i /var/tmp/kdecache-lithium/krun/11043.0.frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb
<erichj> bigmoe: as far as i know there are no problems
<bigmoe> thank you
<intelikey> erichj /home != $HOME    default home is /home/<username>/
<erichj> bigmoe: maybe with the built in isight but everything else should be fine
<Minataku> I took two things off of it, one that I kept, then wiped it since I didn't find anything on there too useful
<bigmoe> ok
<erichj> intelikey: i just assumed that he would understand that
<Minataku> Dr_willis: All that's left are the Amigas, which I'll have to sneak in under my asshole dad's nose
<DaSkreech> lithium_: let me know tid that doesn't work
<Minataku> Maybe I'll have you address it to my mom
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> That way he won't give a damn
<bigmoe> im thinking of just buying a macbook 4 college then when they update the os a couple of times ill just switch
<Minataku> bigmoe: No
<bigmoe> im cheap that way
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  whats sad.. i had a Wyse for ages.. then 'lost' the keyboard.. then i FOUND the keyboard 8 yrs later.. the week aftger i threw out the monitor.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Don't get a Macbook
<bigmoe> y?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i got an ibm serial terminal somewhere..
<DaSkreech> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Minataku> You're cheap... and you want a Macbook!?
<erichj> bigmoe: that is alot of money to spend on x86 hardware
<Dr_willis> Dell  has some OK linux laptops for 888$
<Minataku> That's one hell of a contradiction
<Dr_willis> or so
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Oooh, an IBM one? Sweet. :D
<bigmoe> well... with educational discount it is $999
<erichj> bigmoe: i've used acer laptops for years because they run linux like a dream
<Minataku> DaSkreech: You don't know my dad. I'm not gonna censor it when I'm talking about him.
<Minataku> That's what he is, period.
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  its erather ugly compared to the wyse i had.. but i dont need it any more. :0
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Probably too expensive to ship, though
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yea its about the size of a 16 in monitor.
<Dr_willis> and given that a cheap PC can handle it.
<erichj> the enterprise rental place i was at today used WYSE terminals
<Markeda> Does anyone here have experience setting up Kubuntu with an Epson Stylus CX3200 printer? I've run into a bit of a snag with it...
<Dr_willis> erichj,  yea - they are still around.. we used to use them at work. a cheap pc + livecd can do the same job however.
<Dr_willis> erichj,  cheaper even. :)
<Minataku> Heh
<erichj> yeah
<Minataku> Yeah, but when you get a $700 serial terminal package for $40 total
<Dr_willis> it wold be nice if Linux-thinclients could take off. :) Its going to be hard to compete with  $100 pc's
<Minataku> Can't beat that with a stick
<Dr_willis> I used the serial terminal ages ago on my amiga :)  and in college
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> RomWack
<Dr_willis> kermit - the good old days
<Minataku> Guru Meditiation
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> The local cable access/info channels used to use Amigas
<hitmanWilly> ok, that's even a little before my time :)
<Minataku> I know this because one day one of them crashed on the beginning of the weekend
<WillJitsu> I've got a buddy that has a Linksys WUSB12 wireless USB adapter that he's trying to get working.  What's the quickest way for him to do that?
<Minataku> And all weekend there was a Guru Meditation error on the TV
<Minataku> :3
<intelikey> Markeda if you can describe your issue a little someone "might" pickup and help ya.
<Markeda> Unfortunately, I can't, since I don't know what's wrong with it...
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  at work - we have a similer thing on the TV/news for the factory one day there was a dialog box. "ok/cancle" on the tvs.. this guy was TOUCHING the TV screen trying to get it to go away. :)
<Minataku> HAHA!
<Markeda> I've been through linux-foundation.org's stuff and some of the linked sites from it, my printer is recognized, but nothing prints.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> It's cute, in a sad sorta way
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  i recall a "BSOD" screen saver  that replays old machine 'crash screens' :)
<lithium_> ok in konsole ive gotten into the correct directory, the folder with frostwires files i downloaded. what command am i running and on what file?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: It's part of xscreensaver
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, I use that SS all the time. :P
<bigmoe> erichj how much does your laptop cost?
<Minataku> Not only that, but the thing that dragged me back to Linux
<Minataku> bigmoe: Best laptops period: Toshiba
<Minataku> No question, no exception
<erichj> i paid $698 for mine
<erichj> acer kills toshiba
<intelikey> Markeda maybe one of those links will help.  maybe they wont...
<Minataku> They're a bit pricy, but the best ever
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, yeah, they're up there on the list
<lithium_> Toshibas are horrible. Toshibas make as good labtops as george bush makes a president.
<bigmoe> erich what are the specs?
<Dr_willis> I like my $350 laptop i found on sale :)
<Minataku> lithium_: You just said the wrong thing to the wrong person
<lithium_> and thats not saying alot
<Dr_willis> its a noname-brand.
<lithium_> lol k
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<Minataku> Where's my clue-by-four
* hitmanWilly likes his HP
<Dr_willis> Please no Politics!
<lithium_> terrifying really,.
<Minataku> I'ma need a new one after this
<bigmoe> 350? how fast is it?
<erichj> intel core duo 1.6, 1meg cache, 1gb ram, 120gb drive, dual layer dvd burner with lightscribe
<Minataku> Oh, it's not politics
<Dr_willis> Unles sits about the RIAA and DMCA stupidity
<erichj> intel gma950
<lithium_> im sorry are you offended over toshiba or george bush?
<Minataku> lithium_: Though seriously, what makes you say that?
<Minataku> lithium_: The comparison
<bigmoe> ok
<lithium_> because they  both monumentally SUCK at their intended purposes
<bigmoe> somehting is wrong with the acer site
<Minataku> lithium_: So you just don't like them for no reason.
<lithium_> toshibas are fine i will say generally, but they tend to have the WEIRDEST quirks
<Minataku> Like what?
<Minataku> I have 4 Toshibas
<Minataku> From 1987 to 2003
<Minataku> I'm on a Toshiba right now
<lithium_> like they run great but they have the WEIRDEST little issues that are common among differant series
<Minataku>  23:49:52 up 96 days, 19:15,  6 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.03, 0.01
<bigmoe> im looking for a core 2 duo prcessor
* hitmanWilly misses his thinkpad...
<Minataku> Worst I ever had was an ACPI kernel bug
<Dr_willis> of coruse are not most laptops made by a few companies - for these other bigger companies?
<erichj> you going to run a 64bit distro?
<Minataku> Which was nobody's fault, really
<bigmoe> i will if i have to
<Dr_willis> Worst problem ivbe had with laptops is the *$#@&@ case's and hinges breaking
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> Same, I'm sad to say
<lithium_> like i used to have a satellite...s205 maybe? i dont remember anymore. but i had an issue with the screen shutting off whenever it felt like it, and low and behold, when i got onto toshiba forums there were 900 others with the same issue
<Minataku> Piyoko's hinges are trashed
<Dr_willis> even ones that get very little use. i had cracking.. took it back 3 times.
<Minataku> But the Piyoko's taken plenty of abuse
<Dr_willis> I got an old sony vaio laptop 'glued' to a wooden frame. :) its a Pent III
<Minataku> *then
<erichj> i almost bought a core 2 duo model, but i won't be using a 64bit distro until there is better support. so i went with the dual core 32bit instead
<ToddEDM2> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ToddEDM2> lol
<lithium_> and another one i had, that series commonly had a power port that stopped working
<Minataku> Piyoko, BTW, a Toshiba Satellite A25-S207
<Dr_willis> 64bitness.. will it be the 'standard' here in a year...   or not. :)
<Minataku> lithium_: Sounds like you managed to be unlucky
<bigmoe> im going for a 2gz processor
<bigmoe> i c
<Minataku> Like I said, I have 4 of them, three "second-hand" and one "bought-new"
<Minataku> All excellent
<bigmoe> i want to be able to use my laptop 4 a long time lol
<lithium_> thats what i figured cause i usually am. but there were always 800 ppl online complaining of the same thing.
<lithium_> there was actually a suit or whatever for my model, like if you filed they would replace it.
<erichj> bigmoe: linux sys requirements don't increase at the rate mac os and windows do.
<Minataku> A recall
<bigmoe> i know
<Minataku> It happens
<lithium_> yeah those
<Minataku> Nobody's perfect :P
<lithium_> its probably me though. thats just my luck.
<bigmoe> but i might be using it for 8 years
<lithium_> i loved my satellite though. it got stolen by a crackhead :(
<bigmoe> lol
<Minataku> lithium_: >.<
<lithium_> id still have it otherwise.
<erichj> just don't buy a mac. you can get core 2 duo models cheaper
<intelikey> 1 ! c y ppl u's totally unreadable cod3 in IRC
<Dr_willis> 8 years.. bah.
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Too short?
<Minataku> I put 5 years as the useful life of a system
<Minataku> Though that was 10 years ago
<bigmoe> show me where? i havent seen and 2ghz duo 2 core
<Dr_willis> at the rate laptop prices are dropping - in 2 years $300 ones will be common.
<bigmoe> any*
<Minataku> Piyoko is approaching 4 and still well in useful territory
<ToddEDM2> hey guys, is there a distro that is more user friendly than ubuntu kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ya can get lucky and find $350 laptops now. :)
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  define 'user friendly'
<ToddEDM2> pretty
<ToddEDM2> haha
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 define user friendly
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, th3y r try1ng 2 shw thr 1337n3ss :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly prolly
* Dr_willis is an old-skool hazor with his Timex Sinclare.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> Haha
<Dr_willis> Doh! i could of sent that to you Minataku  :)
<Minataku> Leetness in a 4 year old laptop? XD
<bigmoe> i have not seen any really good $350 laptops
<Minataku> A bit too behind to be considered "1337"
<ToddEDM2> user friendly = easy to pick up and learn...... lots of gui
<DaSkreech> yay firefox froze
<lithium_> so anyways what command do i run on what file to install a app?
<Minataku> A fancy interface doesn't mean it's user friendly
<Dr_willis> I dont see how 'lots of gui' follows. :0
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 heh,  my def. "does exactly what i tell it to, and nothing more. no questions asked,"
<DaSkreech> lithium_: if it's a .deb you can run sudo dpkg -i
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2, ubuntu is probably about the easiest out there right now...at least for the point and click crowd
<erichj> maybe not 2ghz sub $1000 but a 1.8ghz c2d with 1gb and 160gb storage sub $1000 is doable
<Dr_willis> these days it seems "user Friendly" = "Limiting the Users Options. so the Brain Dead idiot cant get confused"
<ToddEDM2> thanks hitmanWilly...
<bigmoe> which company
<bigmoe> ??
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2, however, when trying to get in and play with the guts of it it gets to be a pita
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Like GNOME
<erichj> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146293
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 but there are three or maybe four major distros that do specialize in what you asked for,  this one.  mandriva suse and +/- fedora
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: I'm NOT the only one who thinks [knows]  that!
<Minataku> Yeah, *buntu is really a pain when it comes to trying to break free of the hand-holding
<ToddEDM2> Dr_willis whats wrong with that
<hitmanWilly> :) all it takes to see it is trying a kernel recompile, or a source code build...
<DaSkreech> lithium_: there are a few different ways to install linux programs
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  when a 'idiotproofed' system breaks. its 100x harder to actually FIX. since you have to figure out how to get around all the idiot-proofing
<ToddEDM2> intelikey..... i think im gonna try fedora
<intelikey> Minataku well, if that's the case i should have no trubble with other distros
* Minataku hands ToddEDM2 a keyboard with one button on it marked "PORN"
<ToddEDM2> haha
<Dr_willis> and if the Idiot-proofed system dosent do what you want.. you are stuck.
<DaSkreech> are there any none gui distross ?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yes several.
<Dr_willis> Trustix used to be one. not sure any more.
<erichj> ToddEDM2: fedora core 7 is nice, their reps are too slow otherwise i would be using it
<Dr_willis> severalk other fileserver/server disrtos.
<Minataku> Idiot-proof systems are also Genius-proof
<Minataku> That's the fundamental problem
<Minataku> It has to be locked down so tight that a doofus can't break it
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 if it's convinient try them all,  you never know what will like you until you meat it.
<Minataku> The side effect is that it's locked down so tight that nobody can fix it
<intelikey> "if you make it idiot proof, they'll just make a better idiot"
<Markeda> Wasn't there a website that had a nice Q&A for people to figure out which distro's might be good for them? (Or several sites?)
<Minataku> intelikey: That's the other problem
<Minataku> It's never idiot proof
<Minataku> Those idiots STILL break it all the time
* intelikey speeks as prime example #1
* DaSkreech loads up distrowatch and goes through installing all the distros one by one
<hitmanWilly> sudo rm -rf / still works every time :)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly not nearly as well as cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: yeah please stop saying that :)
<Markeda> :/ The first time I tried Linux (a couple years ago) I was about to do that when someone was joking about how it would fix a problem I had :/
<bigmoe> sudo rm -rf /dev/cdrom :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, that one too :P
<Minataku> bigmoe: That'll work
<Minataku> It'll delete the cdrom device (or symlink)
<Minataku> Anyway, my colon has crashed and is requesting I write a dump to /dev/toilet
<intelikey> mount /dev/null -t none /
<hitmanWilly> roflmao...
<intelikey> :)
* Minataku runs off to the bathroom
<hitmanWilly> borking your system, 101 :)
<bigmoe> lol 200 people in the channel ruins of and do it
<intelikey> ruins ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, for a good laugh put that in fstab :)
<intelikey> lol
<DaSkreech> runs
<intelikey> hitmanWilly on whos system ?
<DaSkreech> cause penguins are sheeple
<hitmanWilly> someone who really pissed you off :P
<bigmoe> runs*
<bigmoe> lol
<intelikey> hey penguins are sheeple too
<lithium_> the only info im getting through google is using the ./configure command whcih is not working at all
<intelikey> hitmanWilly heh,   yeah but i'd have to fix it for them...   and it would loose all it's flavour
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> lithium_ got build-essential ?
<intelikey> got milk ?
<intelikey> no never mind that last one.
<lithium_> uh no but i will if need be lol
<DaSkreech> lithium_: you are installing from the .deb ?
<lithium_> like what type of file am i looking for? .jar? .so? .war?
<amine> hello
<erichj> sweet, comedy central roast of william shatner is on
<DaSkreech> lithium_: did you say you had downloaded to /var/tmp something somthing ?
<intelikey> well if it's talking about the configure file  it's source and youll need b-e
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: she got that from google
<intelikey> oh
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, actually, echo that into fstab with a suid root bash script, find a way to auto distribute it, and no one would have any idea you did it until servers across the net started dropping like flies
<lithium_> as i stand now, i downloaded the tarball to my dsktop and extracted it to a folder i renamed "Frostwire.noarch"
<intelikey> well what is the issue ?
<lithium_> i directed Konsole into that folder
<lithium_> and im asking what command to run on what file?
<erichj> is there a file called configure?
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<lithium_> i shall check
<DaSkreech> lithium_: type ls
<DaSkreech> lithium_: get the first three letters of the file
<erichj> ls | grep configure
<hitmanWilly> proof of concept for a nix virus...sneak it into one of the major distros repos and you've got yourself a genuine linux virus...
<DaSkreech> then type sudo dpkg -i fro<tab>
<intelikey> lithium_ "tarball to my dsktop"   that's source.  you'll have to install build-essential (if it's not installed) to build it.    but please look for a .deb first and save us all a head ache
* hitmanWilly shudders at the thought
<DaSkreech> intelikey: it's a deb
<erichj> haha
<intelikey> DaSkreech tarball is a .deb ?
<DaSkreech> no she has a deb
<hitmanWilly> anyway...
<DaSkreech> from frostwire's site
<intelikey> ok.  if it's a .deb    sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<lithium_> its not a .deb its a tar ball
<lithium_> when i try to download the .deb, it asks me what application i want to oepn it with. and i choose konsole, and nothing happens
<intelikey> lithium_ nope.  it's not    they all told me it wasn't  you must be mistaken......   :)
<DaSkreech> lithium_: you said you had a file at file:///var/tmp/kdecache somthing right ?
<lithium_> you CAN choose to download a .deb but not only does that happen but its for i586 or something im on i386
<DaSkreech> lithium_: what proc do you have ?
<Dr_willis>  frostwire-4.13.1.7.i586.deb   works fine for me
<DaSkreech> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<erichj> don't open it in konsole
<Dr_willis> since the program is written in java - it DOSENT matter.
<lithium_> Intel celeron D. dont laugh at me. im in the middle of upgrading.
<erichj> use a package manager
<intelikey> save it as a file
<Dr_willis> so it should work for you.
<Dr_willis> Thats sort of the point of java. :)
<lithium_> wait i dont think i have java
<Dr_willis> Unless they got some other speciic bits
<intelikey> !java | lithium_
<ubotu> lithium_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> so install java.. install that deb. and it will work for you. :) perhaps.
<lithium_> i know how to install java.
<lithium_> lol
<Kite_DH> hes just helping
<Kite_DH> lol
<intelikey> is he ?    am i ?
<Kite_DH> O_O hes not?
<intelikey> </blinks>
<Dr_willis> works for me. :0
<Kite_DH> :<
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> Now ive no idea why they call that package a i586  - wonder what all is in there.
<lithium_> can i use a amd64 file if i have a 64 bit intel?
<klobster> ok, I screwed up my grub and I tried to fix it using the install disk, and it may have copied files over my root partition.  partition is there, files intact (it was mounted without formatting, FWIW).  Question: I am running Ext3, is it possible to do a journal check to see what if anything has been done to my partition?
<erichj> lithium_: yes
<lithium_> its the same architecture so i would think so
<lithium_> ok cool
<intelikey> we're entirely too playfull in here today...
<klobster> sorry for the long question
<DaSkreech> lithium_: ys but it might not work as well as a i686 :)
<lithium_> i have i386
<DaSkreech> !fskc
<erichj> i wouldn't say that x86-64 is the same as emt64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fskc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<erichj> !fsck
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  No.. It depends on what disrto you isntalled.
<klobster> fsck (and e2fsck) only check  the filesystem, no?  will it check files for touch dates, etc?
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  if you installed the 64bit ubuntu - you want the 64bit packages..
<lithium_> ok jesus...NOW when i click on the Java install package, it asks me what to open it with, so i choose add/removeprograms, and then im asked for my password, and nothing happens.....
<lithium_> oh boy.....
<Dr_willis> lithium_,  clicking what where?
<Dr_willis> whats with all this clicking> :)
<DaSkreech> lithium_: Eh?
<intelikey> klobster unless you -f it won't even look at the fs,  only the journal
<DaSkreech> lithium_: did you read the !java
<lithium_> the what?
<erichj> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install  sun-java6-jre       - like the !java factoid "vaguely' said :)
<Dr_willis> thats the proper way to install java on ubuntu.
<klobster> intelikey: thank you, that's what I wanted to hear.
<intelikey> she knows how to install java
<DaSkreech> intelikey: by clicking on it :)
<intelikey> shhhh!
<klobster> ok, so fsck or e2fsck?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: I'm going to assume that you haven't added any repos yet ?
<intelikey> same program
<DaSkreech> klobster: fsck is the safe bet
<DaSkreech> lithium_: let me know if yo have no clue what I'm talking about :)
<lithium_> what the f is a repo?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> time to hit the ubuntu/Kubuntu FUNdamentals! :0
<intelikey> short hand for repository
<Dr_willis> !info  sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<intelikey> not to be confused with a supository
<DaSkreech> intelikey: oh my!
<intelikey> well it wouldn't be a good idea to confuse them...
<Dr_willis> component multiverse -is the repositority its in. :)
<hitmanWilly> one goes on the computer, one up the backside...now which is which :P
<intelikey> obviously the other one....
<hitmanWilly> oh, of course :)
<klobster> safe to assume this will take awhile?
<intelikey> depends klobster
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'm shuddering trying to think of using universe as a suppository
<intelikey> speed of drive speed of cpu size of fs and number of files and data on the fs
<hitmanWilly> the fscking server won't fit!!! XD
<DaSkreech> lithium_: Want help?
<lithium_> oh sorry yes lol
<hitmanWilly> ok, enough of that
<DaSkreech> lithium_: where are you?
<lithium_> im in my bedroom.
<lithium_> lol
<lithium_> jk
<lithium_> im in terminal, directed to /home/lithium/Desktop/Frostwire.noarch (which is the app folder i downloaded)
<klobster>  blocks
<Dr_willis> app folder you downloaded?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: press alt+space
* Dr_willis ponders the term appfolder as he runs frostwire from the deb package he downloaded..
<DaSkreech> lithium_: then type adept and pres enter
<klobster> ok SO I sudo fsck /dev/sda3 it runs pass1/2/3/4/5 (all checking etc), announces  files and blocks (3.2% non-contigous).  does that mean it did anything?
<klobster> nothing says fixed "X"
<lithium_> alrghty,....
<DaSkreech> lithium_: opened adept?
<inteliwasp> where can i find a good idiot's(that being me...) guide to installing programs by compiling them?
<intelikey> klobster that means it checked the fs  and found no errors.
<lithium_> yep
<klobster> that can't be right
<klobster> root.pacman contains a file system with errors, check forced
<erichj> never question fsck
<lithium_> alright im in adept
<DaSkreech> lithium_: ok under the menus go adpet -> manage repos
<intelikey> klobster no that means it was not cleanly umounted   not that it actually has errors
<DaSkreech> adept even
<mo0osah> I have been using azureus for a while, right now, i'm trying to open it but it doest do anything
<lithium_> k just a sec
<klobster> ok, cool.  maybe no files were overwritten, then?
* klobster praying
<lithium_> alrighty then
<DaSkreech> lithium_: this is feisty right ?
<lithium_> fiesty?
<DaSkreech> mo0osah: open it from the konsole
<lithium_> i have no knowledge as to what feisty is.....
<Dr_willis> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> lithium_: do you have a dialog with checkboxes or a page with a lot of writing?
<ToddEDM2> how do i make myself root
<intelikey> lithium_ in a konsole type    lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> ToddEDM2: use sudo
<Dr_willis> k/Ubuntu has cute animal names for the diofferent versions :)
<ToddEDM2> sudo sh -?
<DaSkreech> ToddEDM2: sudo -i
<lithium_> in adept itself or in the add repository box?
<Dr_willis> sudo -s  - is what i use :0
<lithium_> well they both have checkboxes
<DaSkreech> lithium_: add repository box
<DaSkreech> lithium_: two of them are unchecked ?
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 sudo -i    sudo -s    sudo su -    sudo sh   the order is most to least desirable
<lithium_> ok when im in adept, and i go to :manage repositories" i get a box that is titled "software sources"
<ToddEDM2> what are the -i, -s, su- called?
<ToddEDM2> flags?
<lithium_> with tabs labels third party software, updates, authentication, and statistics
<intelikey> first two are args/flags the last is a program/command
<DaSkreech> lithium_: right the first one has two checkmarks not checked ?
<lithium_> actually all of mine are checked
<ToddEDM2> i cant search directories as root
<ToddEDM2> ....
<ToddEDM2> is that normal
* intelikey misses the good old days when users just pastebin'd their sources.list ..............
<ToddEDM2> search, i mean navigate
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 navigate how ?
<ToddEDM2> dir
<ToddEDM2> cd Desktop
<ToddEDM2> like that
<lithium_> gots to pee brb, keep talking
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 heh   no.   root can go anywhere in the system.
<ToddEDM2> im trying to install these nvidia drivers, and i need to be logged in as root
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 there prolly isn't a /root/Desktop/
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  heck.  i think i ran some progaram and it asked to modivy my sources.list i aint had to touch it to get the other repos.
<intelikey> ToddEDM2    pwd
<lithium_> ok back
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,   if you use the package manager to isntall the nvidia packages inthe repos. its much easier.
<hitmanWilly> ToddEDM2, plus if they're from the site you'll have to kill X to install them...and play around with some config files to boot
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah.   "aint had to touch it"  translates in my ears as  " M$ like POS is modifying system files without me "
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  no.. it asked.. i clicked yes.. :)
<Dr_willis> ive not had to touch it SINCE that time.
<ToddEDM2> i installed NVidia binary X.org driver .... is that what i shoulda been downloading
<ToddEDM2> ?
<intelikey> well that's only one step away.   that's what M$ used to do.....
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  ya should of been followign the !nvidia factoid
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> lithium_: ok you can close adept
<DaSkreech> lithium_: you can type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<klobster> lets assume it's in working order.  can i mount my root partition as root in LiveCD, so I can try to fix my grub, or do I need to do it manually?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: tried the command I just told you?
<Dr_willis> klobster,  that would be fixingit manually :)
<Dr_willis> mount the root partition, chroot over to it. fix it.
<intelikey> klobster no but you don't need to....    mount your root partition on /mnt/  and do   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda    or whatever you disk it.
<intelikey> s/it/is/
<lithium_> alrighty then.
<lithium_> sorry my taskbar didnt flash to indicte someone was talking to me...
<intelikey> page up
<DaSkreech> lithium_: that installs java
<DaSkreech> lithium_: using konversation ?
<lithium_> E: Type 'jre-6u1-linux-amd64.bin' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<lithium_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<lithium_> no i use xchat
<DaSkreech> ?
<Dr_willis> I think someone did some sort of booboo somewhere.
<DaSkreech> lithium_: can you paste bin your sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> lithium_: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> type  hehe
<Dr_willis> any special reason you are using amd64? you installed the 64bit version of Kuubuntu?
<michael__> how do i search for nautilus in processses?
<Jucato> !pastebin | lithium_
<ubotu> lithium_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<klobster> intelikey: I have a separate boot partition that I Installed grub on (not the MBR)
<lithium_> calright
<michael__> helo?
<michael__> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> klobster ?
<michael__> //////////////////////////////////////
<intelikey> klobster so grub is not you boot manager ?
<ToddEDM2> good night guys
<Dr_willis> michael__,  ps ax | grep pattern
<michael__> thanks
<intelikey> ToddEDM2
<Dr_willis> linux fundamentals
<ToddEDM2> hey before i go...
<lithium_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25807/
<mo0osah> DaSkreech: It opens up and everything and then gives me an error in console
<ToddEDM2> is there any distro that will have my nvidia drivers installed when i install the OS?
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  that MintLinux migt
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM2,  it takes me all of say.. 3 min to get Nvidia going on a clean install
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 outside chance suse would  but not likely
<Dr_willis> most disrtos these days make it rather trivial to get nvidia drivers going.
<intelikey> ToddEDM2 the drivers are not free
<intelikey> beer/air ^
<michael__> ugh
<michael__> how do i kill all?
<inteliwasp> where can i find a good idiot's(that being me...) guide to installing programs by compiling them?
<intelikey> killall blah
<Dr_willis> michael__,  you may want to clarifh that question a bit.
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<michael__> like thsi fucking process idea
<michael__> id*
<michael__> for nautilus, it wont die
<Dr_willis> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<klobster> intelikey: oh yeah the querstion.  No grub is my boot manager, but it boots off of sda1.  the question: will running --root-directory take into account the boot partition?
<michael__> it keeps restarting
<michael__> i want it DEAD
<Dr_willis> michael__,  try xkill
<intelikey> kill -9 -1   michael__
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: how do i find them after i compile them?
<intelikey> klobster no.  you'll have to mount it    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  you pay attention to where 'make install' puts them...
<ToddEDM2> goodnight
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  or you tell them where to isntall to during the ./configure phase
<intelikey> when umounting reverse the order klobster   umount /mnt/boot    then  /mnt/
<inteliwasp> thanks
<intelikey> inteliwasp or use find if you know part of the name
<intelikey> inteliwasp  'man find'  but a short example; find /usr/ -iname *example*
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis: oh, do i use sudo for all commands?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  depends on the commands
<inteliwasp> when installing...
<Dr_willis> normally to install somthing system wide you use 'sudo make install' and thats it.
<Dr_willis> as the last command.
<inteliwasp> what about configure?
<klobster> intelikey: original issue: grub boots, but I get an error 15 when I choose a kernel
<intelikey> normal;   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Dr_willis> as i just said.. sudo make install... thats it.. :)
<DaSkreech> mo0osah: what error?
<Dr_willis> you dont need sudo for the others.
<inteliwasp> k
<klobster> intelikey: is /mnt importttant? can it be /something I made?
<intelikey> klobster 15  refresh my memory what is that error ?
<klobster> intelikey: file not found?
<Minataku> klobster: Uh oh
<intelikey> klobster yes /what-ever_like\'_you/
<Minataku> You're the second one tonight
<hitmanWilly> grub cmd line it is :)
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Not even
<DaSkreech> lithium_: do you have sources open?
<Minataku> If it's like the last guy, his /etc/fstab is hosed
<Minataku> He'll NEVER boot properly
<klobster> hitmanwilly: didn't work
<intelikey> Minataku you can boot without an /etc/fstab
<Minataku> klobster: Get a LiveCD... you'll be needing one
<lithium_> im sorry?
<Minataku> Last guy booted with the SuperGRUB floppy
<Minataku> klobster: By chance did you just do a kernel update?
<klobster> minataku: yeah that's right.  I tried to set by label, because something kept switching my drives between /dev/sda and /dev/hda.  I'm on the fiesty liveCD right now,
<klobster> minataku: kernel update screwed it the first time, something else the second.
<hitmanWilly> great, the hda/sda issue...
<intelikey> klobster that "something" is called "scsi emulation" not one of ubuntu's better ideas...
<Minataku> intelikey: WRONG
<Minataku> Well, partially
<Minataku> SCSI Emulation is wonderful
<klobster> hitmanwilly: you would think that if you were going to change a STANARDD you would announce and give time for people to adjust...
<Minataku> When it's NOT applied to PATA devices
<intelikey> Minataku or scsi
<Minataku> When PATA devices suddenly become sdx, all hell breaks loose
<hitmanWilly> i do believe the hd devs are still there as symlinks for routine stuff...
<intelikey> and when you emulate what hardware is already doing it's not funny either
<hitmanWilly> oh yes it is :)
<intelikey> well funny maybe   :)
<Minataku> I have no real SCSI
<intelikey> as far as my vote  even  udev  was a mistake
<Minataku> I have PATA and USB
<hitmanWilly> klobster, you could always change fstab to UUIDs to solve this issue in the future
<Minataku> udev is great, a lot better than the typical "make a node for every possible device we'll ever possibly have so "ls /dev" takes up 5 screens" approach
<Minataku> While I thouroughly hate the UUID plan
<intelikey> it all falls back to the idiot proof paradigm
<Minataku> I may end up doing it
<klobster> all: so i set labels, and did a reboot, and it died, after (maybe) clearing my device.map and boning my menu.lst, I can get it to boot to a busybox if I do a manual announce of root and kernel
<Minataku> intelikey: Not udev, no
<Minataku> Hardly
<klobster> hitmanwilly: I was changing to fstab to label; I think thats how I got here
<Minataku> Label was never a good way of doing it
<hitmanWilly> klobster, do you have a backup of your old fstab? at least something to boot with?
<Minataku> In fact, it was always a pretty horrible way of doing it
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: The fstab can be rebuilt
<Minataku> It was done earlier
<Minataku> Same issue
<Minataku> Hosed fstab
<klobster> I dont see how /dev/disk/by-label/"labl" is any different than /dev/sda
* hitmanWilly still uses labels out of pure laziness :)
<Minataku> klobster: UUID is the best alternate to doing it by device
<Minataku> Which seems to be a permanent change kernel-wise
<hitmanWilly> err, /dev entries heh...
<Minataku> Which pisses me off
<Minataku> Especially for external devices and floppy drives, though I'm sure I can still put those in the fstab by dev entry
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Mine are all by dev entry too
<Minataku> That's the way it's always been done
<intelikey>  /dev entries are never an issue unless your system adds and removes them for you.....
<Minataku> Which is what really pisses me off here
<Minataku> The fact that it looks like there may be, more or less, a forced change
<hitmanWilly> Minataku, comes from having to hand write it out :)
<Minataku> Though I'm running a 2.6.20 kernel and have no such hda/sda issue
<klobster> yup.  If I didn't know as much as I do about linux (which is still nothing) I would've been screwed.
<Minataku> Then again, I'm running a vanilla 2.6.20 kernel
<Minataku> Whereas *buntu is using some no doubt horrifically bastardized kernel
<hitmanWilly> 2.6.21 here, and same deal
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Perhaps us Gentoo users are safe from all this madness after all
* Minataku high-fives hitmanWilly 
<hitmanWilly> welcome to ubuntu where EVERYTHING is a module
<intelikey> ^5
* Minataku grabs hitmanWilly by the hands and dances around in a circle chanting "We're better than they are, we're better than they are"
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry
<klobster> so uuid is pulled directly from the drive, that is why it's better?
<Minataku> j/k, BTW ;3
<Minataku> Better off, maybe
<intelikey> wrong
<intelikey> uuid is pulled from the fs
<klobster> so what is the diff between using uuid and /dev
<Minataku> UUID the kernel has to read the fs and grab the UUID
<intelikey> format an fs you changed the uuid    /dev/blah refers dirrectly to the paece of hardware +/- the partition number
<Minataku> I
<Minataku> Damn it
<Minataku> I'm just a stubborn old man, despite being only 22
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> me too despite being,,,, lets not go there...
<klobster> so how is that different from /dev/disk/by-label/FOO
<intelikey> i'm really not familear with that but i haven't addressed it either.
<Minataku> Oh, those labels
<Minataku> Sorry, I was thinking another kind
<Minataku> Where a particular drive/partition/fs was given a name elsewhere then referred to by said name
<Minataku> Which I always thought was very messy and generally poor practice
<klobster> wendy's (and nintendo wii) has a hilarious new commercial
<intelikey> regaurdless.  the issue with any /dev/*  and ubuntu is that the initramfs image has to mount the root fs before the fstab is read anyway.
<klobster> minataku: oh yeah that way, LABEL="FOO", no that is bad form
<intelikey> extreemly bad form
<intelikey> i say.
<hitmanWilly> ditto
<klobster> I found /dev/disk/by-label/FOO to be a mnemonically frindly uuid method
<klobster> *friendly
<intelikey> it's not uuid
<klobster> intelikey: but it basically is, it's stored the same, and it is erased on format
<intelikey> and i hardly see how any code can be "forced" upon us... this is linux, if you don't like it fix it.
<klobster> plus if you are setting up mass installs, it's one less line to edit
<intelikey> klobster noted
<klobster> sorry, this got off topic.  I should stop
<intelikey> ls /dev/ | wc -l
<intelikey> 6154
<rifle> hola a todos
<intelikey> !es | rifle
<ubotu> rifle: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<klobster> ok, so runnin grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda will do what, exactly?
<intelikey> klobster reinstall grub
<klobster> to where?
<intelikey> to the MBR where it was
<klobster> ah, that is why you said sda, and not sda1
<intelikey> but you noted that you changed  /mnt  to /something
<klobster> yeah, cut n paste from the log
<intelikey> klobster yes that's why
<SillyZ> anyone know a good systemwide backup solution for ubunut/kubuntu/linux ?
<DaSkreech> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<klobster> so if I specify my boot partition (sda1) it should install to sda1's superblock?
<intelikey> klobster yes,  and fail to boot   unless you are using another boot loader or can make sda1 boot.
<klobster> intelikey I'm covered there.
<DaSkreech> ok bed
<klobster> intelikey just wanted to make sure it wasn't expecting an Mbr and wipe out my boot part
<intelikey> not actually "superblock" "boot record"
<intelikey> if it did write to the superblock the fs would be hosed
<intelikey> not unrecoverably but hosed none the less
<intelikey> DaSkreech  chair
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> I see your chair and raise you a hammock
<intelikey> too rich for my blood
<intelikey> fold
<intelikey> err  fold -s
<intelikey> err  fold -sw 40
<klobster> intelikey: so (let's pretend this was my properly mounted system) I grub-install --root-directory=/ /boot ?
<intelikey> no not /boot  that will fail.  /dev/sda1
<intelikey> iirc
* intelikey doesn't actually use grub
<pawitp> Is there anyway to batch rename files like in XP?
<intelikey> i hope not.
<klobster> root dir is "mount point" and install is to "device to be mounted?"
<intelikey>  install is to "device to be 'booted'"
<klobster> intelikey: I think he means is there a better way than xp's batch rename...
<intelikey> bios must read in grub  then grub must use bios to read in what ever it calls
<klobster> intelikey: I gotcha,   maybe that does make sense.
<intelikey> klobster but the --* would be useless if the root was /
<intelikey> i.e.   sudo grub-install /dev/blah
<klobster> right because it would default to /
<intelikey> root is root is root is root is root
<intelikey> except on my system of course
<klobster> how so?
<intelikey> ?  / = /   ???
<intelikey> or the exception part ?
<intelikey> exception.   rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<klobster> uhh...  pretty sure I got that / =~ /
<intelikey> how many system have type rootfs /  ???
<klobster> diskless workstations?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37445
<intelikey> klobster you almost guessed it didn't you
<klobster> is it a ramdisk?
<intelikey> yes
<klobster> is it one of those fake drives where you can install sticks of sdram?
<klobster> or just right off the board?
<intelikey> onboard
<intelikey> simple cheep
<intelikey> crude but affective
<klobster> thats either a really fast system or a super slow system
<intelikey> yep
<klobster> depending on how much memory you allocate for function
<intelikey> it works,  it's nothing to write home about
<klobster> why the low end gear?
<intelikey> but for a p2 class machine i like
<intelikey> Mem usage: 9/250 MB (3%)
<intelikey> not much running text editor irc client and a web browser   atm
<klobster> nice.  so do you have to define your memory space before you boot?  or do you just create a swap space?
<intelikey> klobster it's all in initramfs,  pretty nice for what i do
<intelikey> and don't ask.
* intelikey anticipates
<klobster> does it compile extra fast?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> extra slow maybe...
<intelikey> three hours to build the kernel
<klobster> intelikey I already know what you do. you make brilliant forgeries of ascii art pictures
<klobster> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> man!   he found me out !
<restagnerl> Anybody out there know how to set up a VPN connection using KNetwokManager?
<intelikey> !i sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> intelikey: would running grub-install affect my fstab?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> might the /boot/grub/menu.lst  but not anything in /etc
<klobster> somehow my fstab is the default "clean" one
<intelikey> sounds like your'e looking at the live CD's /etc
* intelikey tapps fingure nails on desk impatiently
<klobster>  /pacman/etc
<klobster> maybe this is why it died...
<intelikey> maybe  but it's shouldn't be.   the system should boot without an /etc/fstab at all
<intelikey> ofcourse the initscripts might burp out some errors and drop you in a root console for fsck'ing .....  but it should still boot.
<intelikey> undescribably differance in  non-booting and booting with/without errors
<intelikey> s/y/e/
<klobster> yeah.  hmmm....  it' not gonna be enough to fix this, I need to nail down the issue.  but for now, I better just get it running.  i'm out, for a reboot
<intelikey> i'll go hide while you're gone  :)
* intelikey ducks behind a baracade and awates the blast
<intelikey> awaits
<intelikey> even
<klobster> heh
* intelikey slips a firecracker under klobster 's shoe and lights it.
<klobster> just cattin files beforehand
<intelikey> well it was fun while it lasted.   but the quarry has moved.   i'll have to follow.
<intelikey> ok found him.  later guys
<lycus_setesh> How can I change the "feel" of KDE, say, from Apple to Windows? I set KDE to use Mac OS X
<lycus_setesh> feel, but in other desktop environments, the menubar interferes
<tbtroja> lycus_setesh: I don't really understand what you're asking..
<lycus_setesh> tbtroja: When you first run KDE, it asks you what sort of behavior you want it to emulate, ie, Apple, Windows, etc.
<tbtroja> lycus_setesh: oh, hold on a second and I'll try to find the command to run that again if no one knows it already.
<lycus_setesh> And right now it emulates OS X behavior, so individual QT apps all have a unified menubar.
<tbtroja> lycus_setesh: well there's an easy way to change the menubar at the top: go to the KDE menu, click System Settings, click Desktop, and go to the Behaviour section, now you should see a "Menu Bar at Top of Screen" section of that and you can change it to what you like.
<lycus_setesh> ah, there we go... ty, tbtroja
<tbtroja> lycus_setesh: not a problem.
<tbtroja> I suggest rummaging through the System Settings yourself to get everything just how you want it.
<angel> hello world
<lycus_setesh> tbtroja: I actually don't use KDE anymore, I just installed it to try it out. ;-)
<angel> is there somebody there ?
<angel> :p
<angel> omg
<angel> lycus_setesh ?
<tbtroja> angel: yes, :P
<angel> Could you tell me what is Samba exactly ? Oo
<tbtroja> http://us1.samba.org/samba/
<tbtroja> That can better than anyone else :P
<angel> oke thank's lol
<tbtroja> (Basically allows non-Windows machines to access Windows computers via network)
<tbtroja> (For servers such as file, print, web, &c.)
<angel> mmmh
<angel> the best way to understand is to try ^^
<tbtroja> True.
<angel> =)
<angel> name of the package = samba ? :p
<sivaji> i  *cant* resize /dev/hd3 which is mounted at /  ?
<angel> yep ^^
<klobster> damn
<sivaji> i wnat to resize that ple help me
<tbtroja> angel: samba, yeah, there's other stuff samba-related you can install too if you like, a nice "sudo apt-cache search samba" always come in handy.
<sivaji> jucato
<sivaji> stdin
<lycus_setesh> samba and smbfs are the essentials for communicating with windows/non-*nix machines.
<tbtroja> angel: but once samba is installed you should be able to access samba shares right from Konqueror.
<angel> tbtroja it appear that I can't access to Windows files because of a firewall :S
<angel> appears*
<tbtroja> Your firewall or theirs?
<angel> theirs ?
<angel> the firewall on my Windows partition
<tbtroja> (machine you're on right now or the Window machine's)
<tbtroja> Oh, I don't know anything about Windows partitions.. :|
<angel> (I've got the 2 operating systems on this machine)
<angel> oke lol
<tbtroja> I didn't think you'd be able to access the Windows files via Samba unless they're both up and running.
<angel> mmh you must be right
<tbtroja> You may be able to manually mount the Windows partition on your Kubuntu install though.
<angel> yeah that's done
<parsek> how do you install acrobat reader and mozilla plugin?
<angel> but I can't access to my Linux files from Windows =/
<tbtroja> angel: but you can access your Windows files from Linux?
<angel> yes
<tbtroja> angel: hm, well, my guess would be that you would have to add a Network Place or something in your Windows partition linking to your Linux one that you want, I really don't know much about Windows though :P
<angel> lol oke no problem thank's for all =)
<tbtroja> angel: no problem.
<angel> I must leave you now ; I come back in a few ;)
<lolopop> hi
<lolopop> I am n00b but the Alternate CD install is plain crap
<lolopop> LVM set up is slowz as hell
<erichj> summer time sucks because then all the kids invade IRC
<darksoul_> anyone any idea how to install flsh java for fireforx in amd64 kubuntu?
<darksoul_> firefox*
<erichj> darksoul_: its a pain. it involves installing 32bit firefox
<tbtroja> lolopop: the alternate CD is designed for "special" install cases, not just run-of-the-mill desktop/server installs.
<erichj> darksoul_: chec the wiki
<erichj> check
<parsek> does anyone know how to install acrobat reader and its plugin
<darksoul_> erichj gimme the link pls
<erichj> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<tbtroja> erichj: I see what you mean, heh.
<erichj> tbtroja: yeah it's not fun
<lolopop> and won't recognize root logical volume as root the retard
<tbtroja> Well, as long as people are respectful I'll do my best to help.
<erichj> tbtroja: i try
<erichj> tbtroja: anymore i have to pinch myself not to say something
<tbtroja> erichj: haha
<lolopop> yo I am trying LVM
<lolopop> there should be a pure CLI way of installing Kubuntu
<lolopop> you where you got real interaction with fdisk and other programs instead of bizzarre constrained text based crap
<lolopop> OMG!!!111 whyyyyy it takes for ever to set up ONE logical volume??!!
<lolopop> w00t
<erichj> ...pinching
<tbtroja> lolopop: it's called the server installation CD.
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_  Hello brother! I managed to install wine!
<tbtroja> lolopop: and calm down, we don't need any casualties.
<erichj> ManiDhillon: if i was harrassing you earlier i apologise
<lolopop> hey is there a way to mount all the partition in the LiveCD and mount all the LVM stuff so when the dumb install starts will see them as is?
<lolopop> tbtroja: in the intro?
<ManiDhillon> erichj No need for Srry! I changed my password>
<tbtroja> lolopop: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   --  Make sure to select the SERVER part instead of DESKTOP...
<lolopop> tbtroja: but will I be able then to install KDE and all that stuff?
<erichj> ...
<lolopop> I have the ALTERNATE install CD
<lolopop> is that one you mean?
<tbtroja> lolopop: yes, you can install whatever you need, but KDE won't be installed by default.
<tbtroja> lolopop: if that's giving you trouble, try the server edition.
<lolopop> tbtroja: ok I know that
<lolopop> that don't matter
<lolopop> interesting
<erichj> that's what i was thinking
<lolopop> tbtroja: what about mounting everything beforehand  in the LiveCD?
<lolopop> then the install program will see logical volumes as normal
<lolopop> would that be a workaround?
<erichj> you use gparted and manually set partitions
<darksoul_> ManiDhillon nice :)
<tbtroja> lolopop: I don't know what you're asking.  If you're asking about partitions, then you do that on the CD when you install.
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_ Today i was  victim of password theft but it was my mistake!
<erichj> lolopop: remember everything runs from ram with live cd, so you can alter the disk with no problems
<lolopop> tbtroja: but the install I don't think recognizes logical volumes
<tbtroja> lolopop: yes it does.
<lolopop> oh it does? hot!
<darksoul_> ManiDhillon O_o!! how come?
<erichj> heh
<erichj> because i can be a di**
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_  Did you ever installed KDE from Adapet Manager?
<lolopop> "no root fylesystem is defined"
<ManiDhillon> Did anyone ever installed KDE from Adapet Manager?
<erichj> lolopop: you should define it
<tbtroja> lolopop: make sure to mount one of the partitions to '/'
<erichj>  / ext3 fs
<darksoul_> ManiDhillon yes
<xcib> please anybody can show me the spanish kubuntu channel
<erichj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tbtroja> lolopop: I do have one question though, why aren't you just installing Kubuntu via the Kubuntu LiveCD?
<xcib> erichj: thank you very much
<erichj> xcib: welcome
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_  How big is the file? I mean size in MB if you remember?
<lolopop> 'cause it says it doesn't do LVM
<erichj> isn't LVM large volume?
<erichj> not logical volume
<xcib> erichj:  i could ask here but...my enlgish is poor
<darksoul_> ManiDhillon really don't remember
<tbtroja> xcib: if you don't find help in Spanish channels, feel free to ask here, we'll help as best as we can :] 
<ManiDhillon> darksoul_  Don't worry then, i want to install it but you know i don't have broadband. I'm using net through Mobile GPRS.
<erichj> ManiDhillon: it's around 170mb i think for the kubuntu-desktop
<xcib> tbtroja:  thanks ^^
<ManiDhillon> erichj 170 MB! Oh my god thats impossible for me to download!
<tbtroja> .....
<erichj> i downloaded feisty the day it came out using my palm treo 700wx as a modem while i was in St. Louis but i was connected to sprint power vision so i was getting about 133KB/s
<lolopop> I am stuck
<lolopop> says I don't have root partition and I do in LVM
<lolopop> it doesn't allow me to proceed
<lolopop> I need moral support
<tbtroja> lolopop: installation is so much easier in the Kubuntu LiveCD, I'm sure it will explain things to you a lot easier than they do currently.
<xcib> tbtroja:  well in the spanish channel couldnt solve my problem, and here we go
<lolopop> ok let me see
<xcib> tbtroja:  this is my problem
<xcib> tbtroja:  The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<ManiDhillon> erichj 133 KB/s is much better, i'm only getting 5 KB/s lol! And for it i pay 20 bucks a day!
<erichj> ManiDhillon: i don't pay for broadband. i live across the street from my company embarq, so i just ride on their wireless from my house. 30Mb/s
<tbtroja> xcib: I assume you tried running both of those commands?
<xcib> tbtroja:  yes
<tbtroja> xcib: have you looked at your /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure that everything is correct?
<erichj> working for the phone company has it's perks
<xcib> tbtroja:  im going to check,
<ManiDhillon> erichj Youare lucky enough. In my village only i'm using internet and thats via my Nokia 6230i cell phone.
<tbtroja> erichj: that must kill you paying for gas on that comute.
<tbtroja> :|
<erichj> tbtroja: yeah it's horrible.
<xcib> tbtroja:  what i have to do in this folder
<tbtroja> xcib: do you know anything about the sources.list file, how it should look, etc.?
<xcib> tbtroja:  no i dont
<xcib> tbtroja:  is the first time i use linux...lol
<tbtroja> xcib: okay, not a problem.
<tbtroja> xcib: I want you to go here:  http://pastebin.ca/upload.php   --  and upload the /etc/apt/sources.list file and paste the link in here.
<ManiDhillon> Where can i find some extensions for K3B to enhance its functionality?
<xcib> tbtroja:  i hope i did well...http://pastebin.ca/569484
<premier_> ManiDhillon: theres usually a lot of stuff at kde-apps.org and kde-look.org
<premier_> ManiDhillon: that site is a little addictive
<premier_> does kubuntu have compiz/beryl by default with a stock feisty install... with fglrx?
<ManiDhillon> premier_ i'll chechk it bro!
<tbtroja> xcib: when do you get that error that you posted earlier?  What command are you trying to run?
<ManiDhillon> Kubuntu should have a good offline installation method for programs.
<premier_> ManiDhillon: offline?
<premier_> ManiDhillon: how long have you been using linux?
<ManiDhillon> I mean like we install in windows from CDs etc.
<xcib> tbtroja:  the two command that shows in the error and >sudo apt-get clean, and sudo apt-get autoclean
<ManiDhillon> premier_ You can say from 4 months! I tried many distros but liked only Kubuntu.
<premier_> ManiDhillon: are you familiar with apt-get and its gui frontends like adept and synaptic?
<tbtroja> xcib: try running the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<premier_> ManiDhillon: in the open source world, you download everything you need for free online... and apt-get is able to intellegently install what you tell it to with no fuss
<premier_> ManiDhillon: its genius
<tbtroja> xcib: I know it's long, but try pasting that into a terminal and executing it and see what happens.
<premier_> linux's best feature, no joke
<tbtroja> premier_: I second that, heh.
<premier_> ManiDhillon: basically, go to a command line and type "sudo apt-get install inkscape" and it will find and install inkscape, and then it will appear in your kde menu... no fuss!
<ManiDhillon> premier_ Yeah i know i know, I've installed almost everything i need. But it need a internet connection and that is the thing that people are away from Linux.
<premier_> lol: /dev/sdb1            size: 274G used: 260G  575M 100% /media/Compy2
<premier_> 260 is not 100% of 274
<tbtroja> ManiDhillon: you can download and burn packages to a CD to install later... But no, CDs aren't normally distributed with Linux software on them, unless you order the CDs, like Firefox, etc.
<Jucato> premier_, ManiDhillon: actually apt is very flexible. you can download/install from a different source other than an online repository.
<llutz> premier_: it is 100% of 274 - "for-root-reserved-space"
<xcib> tbtroja:  well no results...
<tbtroja> xcib: same error?
<xcib> tbtroja:  im going to translate the error in to english give me a sec
<tbtroja> xcib: okay.
<tbtroja> xcib: I'll be back in a little bit, I have to go for a minue, but feel free to message me the translated error so I see it.
<premier_> llutz: is that 274 actually being used?  cause I kinda need it...
<xcib> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Error!>Reading  package list...Error!
<ManiDhillon> tbtroja I've now installed every thing, how i can burn them to a cd or dvd? I mean if i had o install kubuntu on some other system with same things tgat i have?
<premier_> take a look at this: http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=howmd9.png
<xcib> tbtroja: Leyendo lista de paquetes... Error!>Reading  package list...Error!
<flake> could i were to add an ide harddrive to my system, would i format it as ext3
<flake> could = if, major typo there
<premier_> did I mispell something?  notice that I could not killall knetworkmanager, but it appears plain as day in task manager
<insmod> <flake>can -- or any other
<steve_> i have a question about installing a package
<usamahashimi> hello everyone!
<ManiDhillon> Anyone using KMobile Tool? If yes then tell me how to connect my Nokia 6230i thru it?
<llutz> premier_: "sudo killall knetworkmanager" you can set the amount of reserved space with tune2fs -m  on ext2/3.
<usamahashimi> how can i change the shortcut key for ksnapshot?
<Jucato> usamahashimi: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Input Actions
<lolopop> how ironic, Gentoo is supposed to be more comlex yet LVM installation is a breez, Ubuntu is supposed to be average-joe friendly yet LVM is extremely hard to set up o.O
<steve_> huh?
<llutz> lolopop: i think LVM is not what average *ubuntu-joe uses ;)
<Jucato> steve_: just ask your question
<flake> ask away steve_, you don't have to say you have a question just ask
<steve_> im trying to install pidgin, and im not entirely sure whats going wrong with it
<usamahashimi> Jucato: thanks, lemme check
<steve_> its complaining about dependencies i think
<Jucato> usamahashimi: my bad. it's in System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions
<Jucato> there's a ksnapshot entry there
<lolopop> llutz: if I am able to set this up, for real I deserve a PHD for being able to solve it
<usamahashimi> Jucato: :)
<lolopop> who said the intsaller detects LVM?
<steve_> does the fact that im running AMD64 matter?
<lolopop> hey I've got an idea if I mount them in /mount will the installer recognize them?
<lolopop> does the installer recognize mounted stuff?
<usamahashimi> Jucato: thanks a lot
<flake> running 64-bit os?
<Jucato> usamahashimi: no problem
<lolopop> oh got it!!!
<lolopop> modprobe, vgchange -a y and voila!!
<steve_> yeah
<steve_> let me see just how many times the error comes up
<lolopop> WTF!!! no lvm package?
<steve_> got about 9 errors, various libs as well as "pidgin-data"
<steve_> if i install the listed packages here, will Pidgin work?
<flake> can you try to do sudo apt-get install  'missing library'  ?
<steve_> thats the syntax for it?  (sorry, not used to this command line at all)
<flake> don't want to tell you wrong, but when I installed a make environment, I was missing alot of libs and had to install them, but i'm on 32-bit os
<steve_> and -? doesnt always show me anything
<waylandbill> steve_: you can do a 'man apt-get' for more info.
<llutz> steve_: sudo apt-get -f install
<flake> sudo apt-get install nameofmissinglib
<flake> why the -f
<llutz> steve_: sudo apt-get -f install   repairs broken dpendencies
<llutz> flake: ^^
<flake> aahh, i just did a man of that, sorry
<llutz> flake: it's easier than typing all missing packages by hand ;)
<waylandbill> if he tried to install pidgin, it should've wanted to grab the dependencies. It may be that something is not available. steve_, what's the error say? not available?
<steve_> well, ill use one of them
<lolopop> oh my god
<steve_> unless ctrl-c and ctrl-insert dont copy from terminal...guess ill type it out
<steve_> pidgin depends on pidgin-data (>= 2.0.1); however:
<steve_> Package pidgin-data is not installed
<xcib> tbtroja:  im going in 5 minutes ill be waiting for you
<flake> steve_ you can hit the tab key and it's like an autocomplete
<waylandbill> I don't find a package pidgin.
<steve_> me either
<steve_> says invalid operation
<waylandbill> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tbtroja> xcib, I'm sorry but I really don't know how to help..  Possibly try searching Google with your EXACT error message (the Spanish one is fine) and look to see if anyone else has encountered this and how they fixed it.
<flake> they have a website with instructions on how to install it
<tbtroja> steve_: if you want to copy from terminal select and middle-click to paste.
<lolopop> how can this be
<steve_> oh
<steve_> and the website?
<waylandbill> steve_: why not just install gaim?
<steve_> well, it is gaim as i understand it
<steve_> just not called gaim anymore
<waylandbill> right, but gaim is in the repos.
<steve_> *whoosh*
<steve_> that was the sound of that going over my head
<steve_> sorry, keep it dumb for me please
<flake> sudo apt-get install gaim
<waylandbill> it's in the universe repository.
<steve_> oh
<flake> or run synaptic from the menu
<steve_> yeah, ive managed to configure that already
<steve_> i saw repos and thought, repossess, what?
<steve_> ok, i follow now
<steve_> question; if i can do that stuff, can i just install the missing dependencies listed in the console?
<flake> what are you missing
<waylandbill> lolopop: there's an lvm package. lvm2.
<waylandbill> steve_: if you have the dependencies available. I don't know how you have pidgin even available, since it's not in the official repos.
<steve_> libavahi-compat-howl0, libc6 ver 2.5.5, libgtkspell0, libnss3-0d, libpango1.0-0, libperl5.8, etc
<steve_> let me get the URL i got it off of
<flake> the source code?
<steve_> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/pidgin
<steve_> nope, its a .deb package
<waylandbill> but that's for debian.
<steve_> ok, that would matter
<sxcib> tbtroja:  im here again
<waylandbill> of course that would matter. :-D
<llutz> steve_: that's debian-sid, better use gaim or try to get a package from getdeb
<tbtroja> sxcib, I'm sorry but I really don't know how to help..  Possibly try searching Google with your EXACT error message (the Spanish one is fine) and look to see if anyone else has encountered this and how they fixed it.
<lolopop> a CD with 700MB without the simple LVM?
<lolopop> so there's absolutely no work around this time
<lolopop> can I install a package in the LiveCD?
<lolopop> that would help
<llutz> lolopop: iirc the alternate-cd supports lvm
<akrus`Away> hello
<akrus`Away> does someone know how to kill user currently connected to ssh?
<akrus`Away> which's using not root
<akrus`Away> and i'm root
<sxcib> tbtroja:  i know whats the problem
<waylandbill> steve_: if it is really that important to have pidgin, build it from the website's downloadable source code. Otherwise, just install gaim.
<sxcib> tbtroja:  when i boot the kubuntu there is a message to install apt but i don know what command i have to write
<llutz> steve_: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<lolopop> please I am at loss, what can I do to get LVM up and running?
<lolopop> that's all I am axing!!
<lolopop> it tells me that I don't have ROOT and I do have the damn root in LVM
<llutz> akrus`Away: kill its login-shell
<akrus`Away> how? :)
<steve_> all right, thanks anyway
<steve_> ill figure out how exactly thats supposed to work
<llutz> akrus`Away: find the pid with "who" and "ps", then "kill <pid>"
<lolopop> and this is in the LVM partition
<lolopop> I mean the LVM installation
<satempler> has any one noticed that w32codecs are not needed any more
<akrus`Away> found
<akrus`Away> thanx
<satempler> well for wmv wma playback
<lolopop> waylandbill: can I install in the live CD?
<lolopop> I am at the initial installation step
<lolopop> is it possible to install in the LiveCD?
<lolopop> omg that doesn't work properly either
<lolopop> that has a dumbed down version of lvm
<sxcib> tbtroja:  when i boot the kubuntu there is a message to install apt but i don know what command i have to write
<tbtroja> sxcib: what's the message?
<starsky51> can anyone tell me the command in konversation to autocomplete a nickname?
<lolopop> it doesn't recognize root in lvm
<satempler> libxine1-plugins and libxine-extracodecs will do the job without w32codecs
<tbtroja> starsky51: start typing the name and hit tab.
<sxcib> tbtroja:  i dont know exactly but saids that i have to install apt because is not installed
<tbtroja> sxcib: Odd :\
<starsky51> oh yeah! thanks
<waylandbill> lolopop: you won't have root, but you have sudo available.
<sxcib> tbtroja:  see ya
<tbtroja> sxcib: bye, I hope you get it fixed :\
<lolopop> no I am saying that Alternate install won't got further after I set my Logical Volumes telling me that I have to se / i.e. root
<lolopop> when I clearly created in a logical volume
<kraut> moin
<tbtroja> What the -- why do I have TWO scrollbars in Konqueror when I go to http://tbtroja.wordpress.com ?
<lolopop> logical volumes are in extended mode?
<lolopop> or can I have it as primary normal partition?
<evsophomore2009> k guys, i just downloaded the new version of Kubutnu, whats the difference between my old (edgy 6.10) and (Feisty Fawn 7.04)
<evsophomore2009> i honestly dont see a difference other than the font...and clock
<tbtroja> Must have been the theme..
<darksoul_> i used wine to install real player now how do i remove it?
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php
<waylandbill> evsophomore2009: never versions of the packages. Look at kubuntu's page on distrowatch. It lists some packages such as kdebase being 3.5.6 as opposed to 3.5.4.
<Jucato> evsophomore2009: you might want to also take a look on some of the alpha/beta pages for Feisty Fawn in http://kubuntu.org
<Jucato> other changes are in those pages
<waylandbill> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi waylandbill
* Jucato goes for a very short nap... bbl...
<Jucato> hm.. headaches... how nice
<starsky51> darksoul_: check the Lost and Found menu for an Uninstaller
<starsky51> otherwise go to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/  go into the realplayer folder and execute the uninstall exe from there
<dusubu> hi all.. can any one assist me in installing ubuntu plz
<dusubu> anybody there?
<tbtroja> dusubu: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<starsky51> what problems are you having dusubu
<starsky51> ?
<dusubu> ubuntu
<rathel> Hello, I switched from XP to Kubuntu today, and Firefox seems really slow especially on sites like myspace and others. How can I speed things up? thanks
<tbtroja> dusubu: you want #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu then
<tbtroja> rathel: try the FasterFox extension for Firefox.
<dusubu> i got a live cd of latest ubuntu.. everything is working perfect. except the video and the audio part and my network tho it shows connected its not downloading
<dusubu> ok thanks.. i will try in #ubuntu channel
<rathel> tbtroja: Yeah I have that installed, it helped a little but it's still really slow.
<tbtroja> rathel: maybe try the KDE browser, Konqueror.
<rathel> tbtroja: Maybe I'll start using it on the slower sites, I still perfer firefox though.
<tbtroja> rathel: yeah, it's too bad there isn't a FirefoKs or anything, heh.
<rathel> tbtroja: FirefoKs?
<tbtroja> rathel: I was just saying a KDE/Qt implementation of Firefox.
<rathel> tbtroja: Ah Gotcha.
<tbtroja> (I wish they had one)
<binks> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> is qtparted still inferior to gparted?
<premier_> the kubuntu liveCD seems to come with qtparted
<gravitone> hi
<fdoving> premier_: yes, it still is.
<binks> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<darksoul_> realplay-10.0.8.805-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin i downloaded this how do i install it?
<premier_> fdoving: why does feisty kubuntu ship with it?  Why not gparted?  and also, whats the real difference?  is gparted more reliable?
<erichj> gparted is a gtk app
<fdoving> premier_: shipping gparted makes a whole bunch of new depends, so it's not possible without leaving out alot of other stuff. the real difference is that gparted is actively developed and gets new features etc.
<starsky51> darksoul_: right click the file and go into the properties. click the permissions tab and tick 'is executable'
<starsky51> then you can double click to execute
<premier_> fdoving: should I be able to install (apt-get) ubuntu desktop after the fact?  In feisty, that didn't work... gnome all but crashed on boot
<starsky51> darksoul_: realplayer 10.0.8 is in the repos anyway. you can install it via the 'Add/Remove Programs' link
<erichj> premier_: yes
<waylandbill> doesn't matter that it's not in kubuntu. the gparted liveCD is only 50mb.
<premier_> waylandbill: its more that I just have to down boot and ladeda...
<darksoul_> starsky51 i cannot find it through the add/remove
<sivaji> hi
<erichj> you mind need to enable the universe rep
<waylandbill> premier_: qtparted will do then.
<erichj> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sivaji> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<darksoul_> erichj how to i enable universe rep
<darksoul_> ?
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<erichj> waylandbill: thanks
<premier_> on gparted, how do I specify names for the new hard drives?
<starsky51> oh sorry.. i didn't realise
<premier_> is that possible?
<premier_> partitions, I mean
<starsky51> darksoul_: sorry, i was wrong it isn't in the repos
<waylandbill> premier_: you mean like hda1 and such?
<premier_> waylandbill: no, like I named my external hard drive "Compy2"... I want to give my internal hard drive partitions names so I can easily identify them
<waylandbill> premier_: oh, like a volume name. I don't think so, but I've never really tried. I identify what the partition is by where I mount it.
<premier_> waylandbill: I know I can do that after the fact
<waylandbill> premier_: if you have a plan of what your partitions are going to hold, it shouldn't be too hard to remember which is which. Use a pencil and paper if needed. ;-)
<starsky51> darksoul_: so back to the bin file. set the 'is executable' flag, open up a konsole window, drag the bin file into the konsole window, press enter and follow the instructions
<Alarm> hello, is there a player so that i can broadcast music to a server so that it can forward the broadcasting to users ?
<Alarm> what i am interest actually is how to broadcast songs that are played on my local computer to a server
<sivaji> !samba | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Alarm> samba ?
<Alarm> what has samba to do with ?
<starsky51> Alarm: i've not used it but you might want to look up icecast
<starsky51> it's in the repos
<Alarm> icecast and vlc is what i want
<Alarm> thanks
<sivaji> is there any dictionary package ?
<sivaji> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> does anybody else have problems with beryl?
<jujimufu> I upgraded yesterday to the latest version, but it seems to be problematic
<sivaji> jujimufu #beryl
<jujimufu> sivaji: thanks
<starsky51> sivaji: the dictionary can be found in the utilities menu. I think the package is called kdict
<jujimufu> I accidentally upgraded to beryl 0.3 from 3v1's repos. I've removed (commented) these repos at sources.list now, but I want to know how to return to the previous version of beryl. sudo apt-get upgrade won't do it (it won't find any new beryl packages, and it's logical as 0.3 is later than the version in the repos, probably)
<sj24> hey my headphone doesnt mute the speakers.......can someone pls help?
<sj24> i dont even hav the switch tab in kmix
<darksoul_> if i have false update packages that create errors at installing how do i remove them?
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Contrast> Are there any KXMame users in here?
<Contrast> darksoul_: Do you use Adept or Synaptic?
<binks> does anyone use vdr or a dvb- card if so how do i get it working
<darksoul_> Contrast Adept
<Contrast> darksoul_: Not sure then. I know in Synaptic you can lock packages to a certain version.
<Contrast> darksoul_: You might try googling around for a guide to Apt-pinning
<Contrast> I haven't taken the time to figure it out yet. :-\
<Contrast> But basically, I think you just set up a preferences file in /etc/apt that tells Apt to keep locked to a certain version based on the repository they're from.
<Contrast> darksoul_: Here you go - http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<darksoul_> Cantrast the thing is i tried to install through adept the java updates but they failed on installing
<darksoul_> so every time i try to install something it fails
<waylandbill> aptitude is a good way to keep packages held. it's gui has a learning curve, but a good app none the less.
<Jucato> darksoul_: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<darksoul_> 7.04 feisty
<Jucato> and have you tried updating using apt-get or aptitude in the command line?
<darksoul_> Jucato from command line it works
<darksoul_> no i did not try aptitude
<darksoul_> how do i move one thing from desktop to /home/darksoul/ ?
<ReMiiRuru> What is the best application for DVD burning?
<darksoul_> nero
<ReMiiRuru> For ubuntu
<mo0osah> how do you install all the dependencies automatically?
<darksoul_> Nero
<ReMiiRuru> Is it in repos?
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !info k3b
<Contrast> K3b. Nero's garbage on Linux. ;-)
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Jucato> ReMiiRuru: use k3b
<magi> hi, does anyone know how to convert APE to FLAC for my MP3 player?
<ReMiiRuru> Thanks :)
<magi> thanks a lot!
<Jucato> darksoul_: the desktop is actually a folder in /home/darksoul/Desktop
<Contrast> Np
<blekos> hi is there a way to find the biggest folder in size in my partition?
<darksoul_> Jucato yes but i do not want it on my desktop
<darksoul_> i want it in /home/darksoul
<Jucato> darksoul_: er... so move it... in Konqueror... go to /home/darksoul/Desktop/ and move the items to /home/darksoul/
<Jucato> or... you can just drag the item on the desktop to konqueror
<darksoul_> access denied or something
<Contrast> darksoul_: Open Konsole, then run "sudo chown yourname:yourname ~/Desktop/filename"
<darksoul_> brb reboot
<Contrast> ?
<lolopop> arghh!!! LVM!!111
<waylandbill> blekos: use konqueror's file size view.
<Boje> g'morgen
<magi> any reply?
<blekos> ok thnx
<darksoul_> damn i got a problem on my keyboard
<darksoul_> :S
<darksoul_> i rebooted and the greek language on keyboard and on msn is not supported ? :S
<darksoul_> on aMSN
<darksoul_> how can i remove a directory from terminal?
<waylandbill> darksoul_: rmdir
<waylandbill> if directory is empty. rm -r will remove dir and files.
<cntb> anyone using windows printing thru cups on ubuntu ? on daily basis ? or familiar with issue
<cntb> I have still an hpLJ 5 shared on cups for windows stations to print but have problems connecting to kubuntu cups printer
<cntb> IOW the windows connecting to that cups printer -part is missing, windows were re-installed
<cntb> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<darksoul_> i got a language error on aMSN anyone can help?
<cntb> ti kaneis darksoul_
<cntb> me too having problems with aMSN in hebrew
<darksoul_> cntp ekana apla restart kai twra ta blepw kinezika
<darksoul_> debian.gr
<darksoul_> sry
<cntb> oraia
<cntb> freenode.net/debian.gr  darksoul_ ?
<DemonSamurai> anyone can help me about aMSN?
<StErGi0s> DemonSamurai: whats your problem?
<DemonSamurai> StErGi0s i restarted my pc and instead of Greek language i get something like chineese
<DemonSamurai> and the funny thing that i get that only on aMSN
<StErGi0s> you are greek?
<DemonSamurai> yep
<StErGi0s> me too :P
<StErGi0s> have you got installed greek lang?
<DemonSamurai> ela sto #eleos
<DemonSamurai> yep
<DemonSamurai> StErGi0s yes i got it installed
<ManiDhillon> hi all
<starsky51> morning
<ManiDhillon> !kmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ManiDhillon> Morning to all.
<ie>  hi.. anyone point me to simple instrcutions ow 2 install kde 4
<ManiDhillon> ie sudo apt-get install KDE
<ie> thanks but trying to install kde 4?!
<ie> version 4  just to see what its like
<icecruncher> I
<icecruncher> 'd like o know how to get gutsy
<icecruncher> lol
<jonne> I think you would do something like "sudo apt-get install kde4*"
<icecruncher> ie: http://www.babygeek.org/installing-kde4-ubuntu-kubuntu
<ie> icecruncher... im following instrcutions on kubuntu website but not sure what to do when it says These KDE 4 packages install to /usr/lib/kde4 so run:
<ie> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<ie> export KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<ie> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<ie> export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<icecruncher> no idea
<icecruncher> ie: cn you give me the link pls
<gnomefreak> kubuntu.org
<ie> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=search
<icecruncher> tnks
<ie> sorry this one ... http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha1.php
<icecruncher> ahh
<ManiDhillon> KDE 4 is in ALPHA release and is not stable. The stable KDE version is 3.5.7
<ie> msnidhillon. yep i realise that thks  but am interested in evaluating kde 4
<starsky51> are there any live cds with the kde 4 alpha?
<sebr> i'm looking for packages of older software, like java 1.4 and tomcat 4
<sebr> anybody know where i can find them?
<llp78> has anyone got a work around for the intermitent "unable to shutdown" problem?. i click logout then shutdown, this runs the kubuntu splash screen - shuts down monitor but leaves pc still running?
<llp78> is this a kde bug or kubuntu?
<_4strO> yop yop
<sebr> llp78: i'm having a similar problem
<sebr> would love to know why
<_4strO> llp78: never seen that before
<_4strO> sebr llp78 : using XGL ?
<sebr> nope
<llp78> XGL?
<_4strO> llp78: and if you wait enough time, the PC finally shutdown ?
<llp78> _4strO: no hangs all day
<llp78> _4strO: just gonna try adding acpi=force to the kernel in menu.lst
<alex_biran> hello
<llp78> _4strO: lets see if this has fixxed it - brb
<_4strO> ok
<llp78> the acpi=force appended to the kernel in menu.lst fixes the shutdown problem - i can confirm
<fonsy> hello
<fonsy> where is rom ubuntu franch?
<heroin> how can i set KDE to a kiosk like mode? all i want is for users to browse a list of movies and play them using VLC
<fonsy> ubuntu franch?
<fonsy> where
<fonsy>  /msg nickserv set fonsyy
<fonsy>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<fonsy>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on ok
<fonsy> oh oh
<starsky51> heroin: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/kiosk/index.html this describes a set of kiosk mode in kde (called kiosktool in the repos) and VLC has an option in preferences to always play videos in fullscreen mode
<fonsy> where is ubuntu.fr?
<pag> !fr | fonsy
<ubotu> fonsy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fonsy> than you
<fonsy> merci meme
<heroin> starsky51: nice nice :) yah i want the downstairs LCD tv to be able to play all my media files
<heroin> starsky51: however knowing my family less options = more change of them being able to use it
<heroin> starsky51: so i probally want to chroot a user to the dir with my media and disable ALL possible options exept play
<starsky51> hehe.. i think i know that family!!
<heroin> starsky51: no delete, no move, no rename nothing exept play
<Tokra> Hi guys
<starsky51> heroin: i see.. i don't think the kiosktool can do that but you seem to know what you're doing
<Tokra> I'm trying for almost three days to install my new Nvidia 8600GT card but so far without success
<Tokra> could someone of you please help or at least give me some hint how to proceed
<heroin> starsky51: urm.. u think just a group policy will be enough to handle things?
<SillyZ> gmorning
<SillyZ> anyone know the option to open a program maximized instead of being a smaller window on the desktop, then having to maximize it ?
<starsky51> heroin: makes sense. set up a new user and give it read access to one of the folders on your own home account
<Jucato> SillyZ: right-click on the window title bar, Advanced -> Special Window Settings
<SillyZ> thanks ill give that a try
<SillyZ> ahhh works like a champ , thanks Jucato
* Jucato thumbs up
<Tokra> I'm trying for almost three days to install my new Nvidia 8600GT card but so far without success
<Tokra> could someone of you please help or at least give me some hint how to proceed
<SillyZ> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Tokra> I've already tried to install serval different driver with differen error messages at the end
<SillyZ> then once installed do a
<SillyZ> nvidia-xconfig
<Jucato> Tokra: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> Tokra: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SillyZ> itll generaate a generic X config based on your Nvidia card
<SillyZ> same thing, just depends on what user you are at the time
<SillyZ> I belive nvidia-glx-new, has a dep on linux-restricted-mods-generic and will pull it at the same time
<SillyZ> if not already installed but ill look
<Tokra> Thanks I'll try that right now
<Jucato> SillyZ: better safe than sorry. if it already depends on it, then there's no harm explicitly installing it :)
<Tokra> Ok done, I'll restart my Xserver and we'll see
* Jucato hopes Tokra kept a backup of xorg.conf
<SillyZ> nvidia-xconfig makes a backup automatically and saves it in /etc/X11/
<Tokra> Jucato: of course I do :o)) I already had enugh bad experience
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Tokra> cu soon
<SillyZ> Ive got a GEForce-Go 7800 here, was all i had to do to my system, and WoW (World of Warcraft) runs killer
<SillyZ> fps at 104, with like 90ms latency
<sivaji> hi
<stan> hey guys, does anyone use the online dictionary in kubuntu?
<stan> is there any way to use more than just english dictionary?
<Tokra> Hi guys, it didn't work
<stan> i mean like translate from german to english or something
<stan> ??
<stan> anyone?
<SillyZ> ok next step then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SillyZ> select the driver 'nvidia'
<sivaji> stan  stardict-english-czech
<SillyZ> Stan i can try, but itll be done thru like google or something
<Tokra> SillyZ: can I try this without shuting down my Xserver
<SillyZ> yes
<SillyZ> open a terminal, and run it, then restart your xserver
<sivaji> stan  "apt-cache search dictionary | grep -i dictionary" run this  u will get list of packages
<SillyZ> you may have to go and do a nvidia-glx-enable once your done
<stan> sivaji: is there any way to add more later?
<sivaji> stan add what
<stan> sivaji: additional dictionaries
<stan> because it only uses english-english
<stan> I also need like russian english, or german-english
<sivaji> stan i dont know
<stan> :)
<stan> ok
<Tokra> SillyZ: I've to restart the Xserver
<stan> thnx anyway ;)
<Tokra> be back in a min
<sivaji> stan it is there u didnt run that command
<stan> sivaji, whoa... it gave me the whole list of something :D
<stan> sivaji: so how do I use it? :/
<sivaji> stan  install which ever u need and use
<Tokra> SillyZ: it didn't work - Error message is that my driver version 10.14.09 is different then the kernel version
<stan> sivaji: I would love to but I dont know how to... Im a newbie...
<sivaji> stan i too
<stan> sivaji: maybe some simple instructions? if its not too much troube... plz...
<stan> :D
<stan> aha
<Tokra> SillyZ: do I have to uninstall the Nvidia driver ver 100.14.09
<stan> so does anyone else know how to install those?
<sivaji> stan ask #ubuntu
<SillyZ> sorry was lookin for a cd
<heroin> stan: u want dictonaries for the whole enviroment or only for openoffice?
<Tokra> SillyZ: it didn't work - Error message is that my driver version 10.14.09 is different then the kernel version
<SillyZ> what kinda machine is this Geforce in Torka? laptop  /  desktop?
<stan> heroin: I need dictionaries to look up words
<Tokra> SillyZ: do I have to uninstall the Nvidia driver ver 100.14.09 and try again
<sivaji> heroin he need that as a separate package
<SillyZ> aye apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Tokra> desktop
<SillyZ> dell?
<angel> is there anyone here who's able to help me with my microphone ???
<heroin> stan: u wish to use the dictonary function ? well iam using fluxbox but i suggest u man dictonary(or whatever the app is called) and check www.wiki.ubuntu.com aswell as the forums
<Tokra> no selfmade
<stan> heroin: thanks, Ill take a look now then... ;)
<SillyZ> torka join #sillyz
<heroin> stan: yah wiki is easiest and forums will always yield some results
<Tokra> Pentium 4300 Gforce 8600GT 2Gbit Ram ASUS P5B board
<heroin> Tokra: nice PC
<angel> it means no...
<Tokra> thx but it doesnt help me at all becaus I cant use my GFX crd right now and turning back to windoof is not an option
<heroin> Tokra: ok when i installed 7.04 it automatically gave me correct drivers which had opengl support
<heroin> Tokra: which version of kubuntu are u running?
<stan> heroin: yeah, thats the problem... I didnt find anything on the forums because they always refer to the spell checker... anyway, Ill have a look at wiki now... Thank you for your help, guys! ;)
<heroin> stan: if u cant figure it out after the forums let me know and i will help aswell
<stan> heroin: ok, thnx ;)
<crafty_> I'm trying to load a website but the connection is refused, this is the only website this is happening with, what does it mean?
<sivaji> crafty_ which website
<crafty_> http://forums.mvgroup.org
<crafty_> sorry about the hyperlink
<sivaji> crafty_ u r right even i too cant
<crafty_> now it said it 'timed out'
<crafty_> could it mean it's busy?
<sivaji> may be
<crafty_> ok
<crafty_> cuz operations associated w it are fine.
<heroin> crafty_: yes
<crafty_> btw, how are the bug fixes w ubuntu studio goin
<crafty_> 1. you can't record audio w sound card
<crafty_> 2. you can't mount a cd/dvd with anything on it w o consol
<crafty_> big bugs in an otherwise sweet operating system
<heroin> crafty_: well thats not an OS related thing is it?
<heroin> crafty_: its an application..
<heroin> crafty_: tahts like saying. yah Nero doesnt really work.. otehrwise windows is a good OS
<crafty_> yes it is.  it's all across the board, all apps w feisty.  doesn't happen w other forms of ubuntu
<crafty_> um, that would be like saying you can't do it with any app
<crafty_> no app works for recording mounting cds
<crafty_> and I'm not the only one who had this problem.
<crafty_> audacity and all other recording aps don't work.
<heroin> crafty_: well ok
<crafty_> spent a frustrating three weeks trying app after app
<crafty_> Dapper w audacity recorded internet radio just fine
<crafty_> just wanted to let the developing team it had a problem
<crafty_> *know
<crafty_> ttyl
<kumamoto> does anyone use static ipaddrs at home
<ubunturos> kumamoto: I do
<kumamoto> ubunturos: whois is your provider
<ubunturos> kumamoto: I'm in India, Mumbai. MTNL is my ISP
<heroin> wow.. India
<heroin> u guys are pissing me off
<ubunturos> heroin: pissing me off, for what?
<kumamoto> man we in the US are behind on the broadband thing what is your speed
<heroin> your society is poluting the world sooo badly
<heroin> iam on a 8mbit cable :) for 25$ per month unlimited access and bandiwth
<kumamoto> that is what you call a growing industrial power does
<ubunturos> heroin: wow cool!
<ubunturos> kumamoto: but what's your ISP ?
<ubunturos> eeks, who's your ISP
<kumamoto> ubunturos: some cheap isp who is charging me 5MB for $60
<kumamoto> called CHARTER
<kumamoto> no static
<ubunturos> kumamoto: oh, heroin and you are in different states
<ubunturos> ?
<kumamoto> if I were to get static IPs it would cost me $120 for 3MB
<heroin> kumamoto: wher eu live?
<kumamoto> india is far ahead of the US in providing broadband services
<kumamoto> heroin: TX
<heroin> no..
<ubunturos> kumamoto: may be generalization won't be good. You would have to point out specific areas
<heroin> Holland is pretty kick ass aswell as japan southkorea and norway and the likes
<ubunturos> kumamoto: Mumbai and Delhi are better off in Broadband penetration.
<heroin> Amerika is just fooked because AT&T and the likes are greed asses who rather have profit then change
<ubunturos> heroin: where are you located in the US?
<heroin> ubunturos: i live in the netherlands, europe
<kumamoto> heroin: I concour
<heroin> ubunturos: i have lived in america though
<ubunturos> heroin: ah, I see
<heroin> kumamoto: though the size of America does make it a bit harder to lay down pipes it doesnt matter in NY and large urban areas they still charge WAAAY to much for shit connections with dynamic ips bandwith limits and insane rules
<ubunturos> kumamoto: shocking to know TX doesn't have cheaper Broadband :-o
<heroin> ubunturos: america is pretty shitty man
<ubunturos> heroin: may be. But innovations probably potray it differently
<heroin> ubunturos: in the movies its decent but when ur there people are dumb retared and just plain stupid.. no offe to kumamoto who seems like a very decent person
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<heroin> aAnyway its time to go outside.. enjoy the fresh air and smoke :P
<kumamoto> and they rip us off on upstream
* ubunturos notes the signal of off-topic
* heroin heads outside.. brb in 60min
<sivaji> Jucato hi
<Jucato> hi sivaji
* Jucato will brb... sorry
<sivaji> kumamoto are u indian
<kumamoto> sivaji:nah
<eagles0513875> random kubuntu related though
<eagles0513875> dont install apache on a lapto
<eagles0513875> p
<eagles0513875> after a while it really starts to bog down ur machine at least a laptop
<nosrednaekim> especially if you don't need it
<kumamoto> aptitude purge apache
<icecruncher> how can I install chess engines?
<^RiaN^> what is that
<^RiaN^> a game?
<icecruncher> yep, for Knights
<Tokra> Hi SillyZ it didn't work
<Avanti> Anyone have any hints to installing kubuntu, on a Mac? I am about to attempt to install it, but Im betting that there is going to be some problems with the EFI?
<sivaji> Avanti try #ubuntu
<Avanti> They seem a little busy atm <_>
<sivaji> icecruncher have u installed that
<Tokra> SillyZ: are U still there
<sivaji> i think there are so many bugs in ubuntu that is y #ubuntu is always flooding
<Avanti> That seems like a reasonable statement, Is there a website or something for the people who don't have a BIOS?
<binks> has anyone got mythtv installed
<binks> or no howto as if i install the package it doesnt create a user or the db in mysqy
<binks> ^mysql
<soon> I'm trying to install LAMP on my kubuntu to create a test Drupal site - I get: We were unable to use the MySQL database because the MySQL extension for PHP is not installed.
<soon> my /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini is here http://pastebin.com/930194
<soon> I've installed php5, php5-cli and php-mysql
<soon> also libapache2-mod-php5
<dfeser> hi!
<dfeser> does someone know when the new cups version will be avail. in feisty?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All :)
<BluesKaj> new cups ?
<SlimG> What's the graphical KDE equivalent of bash's "cp" ?
<Daisuke_Ido> drag and drop?
<Daisuke_Ido> how can there be a graphical equivalent to "COPY"
<nosrednaekim> mornin'  BluesKaj
<Shock> hey premier_ you there?
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ready to save the world one Linux problem at a time?
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: The KDE dialogue that appears when you either copy files from http or local on your machine
<Daisuke_Ido> a "save as" dialog?
<BluesKaj> had a bad time with a broken grub yesterday after a kernel upgrade ,which broke grub without any warnings, but was able to restore the linux boot at least
<BluesKaj> with a lot of help of course
<Daisuke_Ido> or the progress dialog
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: progress dialogue
<Daisuke_Ido> that makes sense...  i don't see how that's a graphical equivalent to cp (meaning a way to perform the same function graphically), it's just a progress indicator.
<mweijts> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SillyZ> heres one for ya, printing, I used to get a banner at the top and bottom of each page, indicating the file, page number and title of the document? How to get this back?
<nosrednaekim> SillyZ: from Kate?
<nosrednaekim> SillyZ: or if not... from which program?
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: I mean the KDE app that works just like cp, but additionally has the KDE GUI progress dialogue
<SillyZ> Im not sure if it was Kate or where it was from, ill try kate tho
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not an app, per se, it's just...  part of kde
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: You know how to initiate such a filecopy-dialogue ?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, yours would probably be a better question for the guys in #kde
<SillyZ> ya looking at the print options in kate, I think it was kate
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> np, sorry it took a while to understand what you meant
<SillyZ> yup it was kate
<nosrednaekim> SillyZ: yah... thats the only prgram i've ever seen do that by default
<SillyZ> thanks
<SillyZ> very handy lil option, i like it much
<SillyZ> wish it was a system option in like Cups
<nosrednaekim> I think it is a kprint option somewhere.
<SlimG> Daisuke_Ido: Tought I'd share the answer of my question with you: kfmclient copy 'src' 'dest'
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<nosrednaekim> SlimG: and what exactly is the use of that?
<sito> hellow
<sito> http://www.peliculasonline.org/visualizador.php?nombre=Futurama%202x17&fecha=1768
<SillyZ> anyone tried using like acronis for a backup system?
<sito> anybody can view this video?
<Arwen> sito, yes, it's just generic divx
<sito> i use firefox
<sito> i download mediaplayerconectivity program
<sito> but when i view with vlc player the video stoped and show "buffering"
<Arwen> sito, just play this url directly: ttp://video.stage6.com/1314155/.divx
<Arwen> http*
<sito> but what is the program for view this divx?
<Arwen> sito, .....your generic media player?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, what's a proper mount point for dvdwriter
<sito> Arwen: vlc
<nosrednaekim> dvdwriter? if you mean the device itself, I would think /dev/cdrom or/dev/dvd
<Arwen> sito, that ought to work. long as your connection speed is higher than approx 1000kbit
<sito> my connection speed is 1024 aprox.
<Arwen> sito, eh... maybe you want to consider downloading the file and then playing it instead?
<Shock> sito: works for me using firefox and mozilla-mplayer plugin
<sito> Arwen: this solucion is goot...
<sito> Shock: yes...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  if you mean the device itself, I would think /dev/cdrom or/dev/dvd
<jriachi> hello
<nosrednaekim> hwllo
<jacques> ubuntu can not use my wireless card
<FSHero> Hi all: is there a way to allow game sounds to play (e.g. in OpenArena: bullet sounds, etc.) while Amarok plays music?
<sfire> didn't know about that game FSHero... I'm going to download it and check it out now
<FSHero> sfire: it's nice. A free-software Quake 3 game.
<BluesKaj> hey, daughter's cursor is frozen in windows XP...anyone know the fix ..I used to but forgot ?
<FSHero> sfire: hours of fun :)
<Arwen> FSHero, openarena?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, this is #kubuntu ...
<renzaassirat> i cannot run my php files
<sfire> BluesKaj: that sounds like a question for another channel
<renzaassirat> pls help me
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: unplugg the mouse whirl it around your head 11.4 times bow down 6 times to Redmond and then plug it back in
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: restart it, that always seems to work
<bonbonthejon> !ask | renzaassirat
<ubotu> renzaassirat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, up yours , this is an emergency for my daughter
<sfire> BluesKaj: of course the answer is a complete re-install
<Arwen> BluesKaj, and we don't care about your stinkin "daughter", not this channel please
<FSHero> Arwen: Yes, OpenArena... and other games with sound in-game
<bonbonthejon> renzaassirat: you mean the php files aren't handled by apache?
<Arwen> FSHero, hehe, I've just not heard of it before.
<BluesKaj> Arwen, why do you keep confirming that you're an asshole ?
<renzaassirat> bonbonthejon: yes
<Arwen> BluesKaj, you're the one making personal attacks? shoo
<Jucato> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arwen> FSHero, try changing amarok's audio output to arts or esd?
<k00kla>  ?
<BluesKaj>  <Arwen> BluesKaj, and we don't care about your stinkin "daughter"
<FSHero> Arwen: thanks... I'll read up on how to (noob alert).
<FSHero> BluesKaj: what exactly is happening?
<sfire> BluesKaj: well... we don't
<BluesKaj> that's not a personal attacK ?
<Arwen> FSHero, *disclaimer* that's just a guess
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ##windows
<renzaassirat> bonbonthejon: my apache just run a html files
<FSHero> Arwen: cool, np
<k00kla> 
<bonbonthejon> renzaassirat: http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704 will help
<renzaassirat> bonbonthejon: but it cannot rus a php file
<bonbonthejon> !ru > k00kla
<Arwen> BluesKaj, if you're going to quote, at least quote the entire line. K, thx.
<BluesKaj> just trying to help her she's a newb to computers in general
<sfire> BluesKaj: sounds like you are also :p
<renzaassirat> bonbonthejon: thanks
<BluesKaj> FSHero, her cursor is frozen her laptop
<Jucato> Arwen, BluesKaj: ok both of you calm down. BluesKaj, it's a question for ##windows obviously. Arwen, let's try to be civil. thanks
<bonbonthejon> renzaassirat: thats a really good guide
<bonbonthejon> thank you Jucato
<Arwen> fair enough
<FSHero> BluesKaj: I haven't encountered that problem before... sorry
<Arwen> BluesKaj, instead of wasting time trying to figure it out, you could just reboot?
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: rebooting always seems to fix windows, for some reason
<BluesKaj> just asked civil question i get attacked personally ..and the guy even insults my daughter and he acts as if i offended him? WOW ..
<sfire> BluesKaj: you are not using common sense... you are in the wrong channel for that question
<Arwen> no sense adding fuel to the flame.... even if I am right..
<Jucato> ok just stop it everyone
<BluesKaj> sfire, it was a quick question which i thought some ppl familiar with using other OSs' would know the answer to ...it's not going to break aura of superiority if the word windows ia mentioned
<sfire> FSHero: I've got both Amarok sound and the game sound
<sfire> FSHero: don't know whats different in my setup but it works
<FSHero> sfire: truth be told, I'm running Amarok in Xfce... does that change things?
<sfire> it could
<sfire> not really sure... never tried xfce
<BluesKaj> another insult ..not using common sense ... well i can see there 's no lack of bad manners here
<FSHero> sfire: thanks. I'll try it in 'pure' KDE.
<bonbonthejon> ok, question, you know when you start konqueror, there is that blue screen, I replaced the images with some other ones. how can i get the default blue ones back
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: better watch it if you don't want to be banned.
<BluesKaj> me banned ...I'm not the one insulting ppl, nosrednaekim
<Jucato> BluesKaj: please stop it already. please?
<FSHero> If you've been using sudo at a terminal to do stuff, it remembers your 'superuser' priviledges for a few minutes. How do you get the terminal to "forget" your priviledges?
<jacques> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hello
<bonbonthejon> hi jacques
<sfire> FSHero: wait several minutes?
<bonbonthejon> FSHero: if you are using konsole, then just close it
<FSHero> bonbonthejon: thanks! I didn't notice that :P
<NickPresta> FSHero, `sudo -k`
<NickPresta> FSHero, use `man sudo` for more information.
<FSHero> NickPresta: thanks.
<shane2peru> howdy all, can anyone recommend a good icon-theme to install for Kubuntu?
<shane2peru> I installed the kubuntu-desktop over my Ubuntu installation and no icons showed up.
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: I use Human,
<nosrednaekim> which is the ubuntu theme
<Arwen> I use crystalsvg, but...
<shane2peru> nosrednaekim, for KDE?
<jriachi> i use OS-K (downloaded from look.kde.org)
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: yeah, all icons are cross desktop now
<shane2peru> really, I didn't know that.
<Arwen> dang it... my cube looks ugly. Why doesn't beryl have anti-aliasing?
<shane2peru> ok, I like the blue themes better though.
<shane2peru> Thanks.
<jriachi> is it easy to enable beryl in kubuntu+nvidia?
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: then use crystal
<Arwen> jriachi, eh... yes? but beryl is dead. Use compiz.
<nosrednaekim> beryl is DEAD?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks nosrednaekim
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, didn't you hear? it merged into compiz.
<nosrednaekim> I knew they were talking
<Arwen> opencompositing.org <-- it's official
<nosrednaekim> cool!
<SillyZ> ok heres another silly question fromt he sillyz.... .when I click on any icon, i get this 'icon animatin zooming', ive looked in apperance, etc how to turn this off ??
<Arwen> makes sense really, beryl was just a bunch of compiz plugins
<sfire> sweet :)
<sfire> get all the good minds in on the project :)
<Jucato> SillyZ: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> Activation checkbox at the bottom
<SillyZ> thanks
<jriachi> mmm.. so i should google for compiz instead of beryl
<jriachi> good to know
<shane2peru> does anyone know what the default icon theme is for Kubuntu? and how I can install it?
<crdlb> jriachi, for now, install beryl
<SillyZ> schweet that works
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: crystal. do you have it?
<Jucato> shane2peru: Crystal SVG
<crdlb> unless you want to install stuff from git that isn't quite ready
<SillyZ> now how to turn off the damned ntoficiation when you move the mouse over like the K button, or the iicons beside it ?
<Jucato> SillyZ: right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> mouseover effects
<Arwen> crdlb, bah, none of that compositing stuff is "ready" yet.
<shane2peru> nosrednaekim, I think, I just installed it
<Jucato> SillyZ: er sorry...
<Jucato> make that Appearance -> mouseover effect
<shane2peru> via adept
<Jucato> Appearance not Taskbar
<Jucato> shane2peru: you installed it? it should be installed by default on Kubuntu anyway
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: so now you want ot know how to enable it?
<Jucato> SillyZ: are you going to ask about the bouncing icon next?
<shane2peru> I know, but when I installed over Ubuntu it didn't install it.
<bonbonthejon> so should i install compiz instead of beryl
<shane2peru> My icons are a mess with a a lot of missing icons.
<crdlb> bonbonthejon, no, not yet
<Jucato> shane2peru: hm... strange... it should have
<shane2peru> yeah, I been through this before on the forums, but never got the best fix
<SillyZ> hmmm no option there like that
<shane2peru> I installed icons through aptitude kde-icons-themename
<SillyZ> jucato no i got that one in kcontrol
<shane2peru> I'm downloading one now from kde-look.org, but would like the kubuntu or ichthux default theme.
<Jucato> SillyZ: oh... everything's in there... KControl -> Peripherals -> Mouse. KControl -> Desktop -> Panels -> Appearance
<jriachi> Jucato: how can i access kcontrol in kubuntu?
<Jucato> jriachi: Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<jriachi> no menu entry?
<SillyZ> its desktop -> panels -> appearance -> Enable icon mouseover effect thats it
<SillyZ> thanks guys
<Jucato> jriachi: Kubuntu uses System Settings instead
<Jucato> (which is just KControl with a makeover
<jriachi> yes, but some options are missing (or at least i cant find them)
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: use alt-f2 and run "kcontrol"
<jriachi> bonbonthejon. Jucato. I'll do, thanks :)
<shane2peru> does anyone know  how to get a complete set of icons?  I'm always missing some
<shane2peru> I have installed the Crystal theme, and it is still lacking
<shane2peru> Just tried one from kde-look.org called breathless and it is pretty comprehensive, but I'm still missing some
<Jucato> shane2peru: Crystal SVG (take note of the "SVG" part of the name) is the most complete KDE icon theme.
<shane2peru> ok, I don't think that one was in my icon choices.
<Jucato> shane2peru: kde-icons-crystal
<shane2peru> ok, I don't see the crystal SVG
<shane2peru> I have crystal and crystalclear
<Jucato> I just gave you the package name for it
<Jucato> it's the crystal one
<Jucato> er wait no!
<shane2peru> oh, sorry didn't see that, I'm new to this chat stuff.
<Jucato> sorry sorry
<Dr_willis> Weee!  'wanna hack like in the movies' -->  http://hacketyhack.net/
<shane2peru> we are talking about the repos right, not kde-look.org
<Jucato> Crystal SVG, which is KDE's default icon theme, is installed through kdelibs
<shane2peru> ok, so I need to install kdelibs
<Dr_willis> Gotta love fun progaming toys!
<shane2peru> Jucato, claims that is installed.
<Jucato> shane2peru: if you installed KDE or Kubuntu over GNOME, it should be
<Jucato> I don't understand what other problem you are having though...
<Dr_willis> what icons are you missing?
<shane2peru> it is installed, but I don't see it in the icons list
<Jucato> shane2peru: where are you checking?
<shane2peru> in the menu adept doesn't have an icon, and in my panel several like kopete doesn't have an icon and kwallet no icon
<shane2peru> those last two are in the panel
<Jucato> O.o
<shane2peru> system settings -> Appearance -> Icons
<shane2peru> does my panel need to be restarted for the icons to show up?
<Minataku> Morning, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Howdys
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  check out -->   'wanna hack like in the movies' -->  http://hacketyhack.net/
<Dr_willis> heh. Programing for Kiddies!
<jriachi> it would be good to be able to say ("use this iconset, if it has not the needed icons use this other iconset, if not then use the default iconset")
<shane2peru> yes, that would be nice to have a few fallback options
<Minataku> Heehee
<shane2peru> I know when Kubuntu is installed first there aren't all these missing icons.
<Jucato> shane2peru: have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<Dr_willis> try a new user - see if they got the same issues
<sfire> can anyone tell me how I can enable hardware OpenGL on my video card.  I know it has it and have searched google but comming up with nothing
<shane2peru> no, that I didn't try, let me give that a try.
<Dr_willis> sfire,  what video card?
<nosrednaekim> sfire: what type of video card?
<Minataku> Dr_willis: Is this real?
<sfire> its a intel card (built into my laptop)
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  http://www.zonbu.com/demo/  looks neat also.
<Minataku> More over... Ruby? What a dumb choice. :P
<hasan> hi gusy
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  as far as i know its real. I just downloaded it. saw it in a Linux Magazine
<hasan> guys
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  yea. they should of used Rexx!
<Dr_willis> :)
<hasan> is there a backup software like northon ghost for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> hasan,  i normally use Mondo/Mindi
<Minataku> Nah, if they had to use a scripting language, Python
<hasan> what's that?
<Dr_willis> thers other backup tools out also.
<nosrednaekim> sfire: 3d should be enabled by default I should think.
<Dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-1.1 (feisty), package size 402 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Dr_willis> !info mindo
<ubotu> Package mindo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> !info mindi
<ubotu> mindi: creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 152 kB, installed size 728 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<sfire> nosrednaekim: it seems to work but glxgears goes really really slowly
<hasan> !info mondo
<Dr_willis> with Mondo/Mindi - i can backup a whole system to smb share/dvd/other ways. and restore it from a bootable disk set
<nosrednaekim> sfire: what does " glxinfo" say?
<Minataku> OpenGL via software rendering is totally useless
<sfire> nosrednaekim: it claims 542-545 FLS
<Minataku> You could draw the frames faster by hand
<hasan> probably with command line
<hasan> but i m not so good at using linux
<sfire> nosrednaekim: but on the screen it looks really jerky
<hasan> just a beginner newcomer from windows realm
<shane2peru> ok, logging out and back in helped a little
<Minataku> sfire: What kind of video card do you have?
<shane2peru> however now I'm missing all the nice little icons inside of kopete
<Minataku> I notice you ignored that question
<hasan> yet another question
<shane2peru> I have a bunch of blank pieces of paper.
<hasan> is there anybody who has successfully connected and synced his mobile phone with kubuntu?
* Minataku hands shane2peru some crayons
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: he said intel (what type WOULD be nice though)
<Minataku> X3
<hasan> ive got a mpx220
<hasan> but i cant sync it with kubuntu
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Ah, I missed that, sorry
<shane2peru> :), I'm not much of an artist
<sfire> Minataku: intel 945GM
<hasan> though i ve installl raki sync-kde
<Minataku> shane2peru: Heh, neither am I
<shane2peru> :)
<sfire> I found it
<sfire> I had my pc setup on powersave mode
<sfire> <--- kicks self ... sorry all
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> It's okay
<sfire> nope. that wasn't it.. still only software opengl
<crdlb> sfire, glxinfo|grep client
<sfire> client glx vendor string: SGI
<sfire> client glx version string: 1.4
<sfire> client glx extensions:
<crdlb> sfire, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sfire> crdlb: I've gotta shrink it a little bit for pastebin
<crdlb> sfire, why?
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> a pastebin service can handle an Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> that's what they're for
<sfire> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25849/
<crdlb> sfire, I need the whole thing
<sfire> can I DCC it to you?
<crdlb> no use the pastebin
<crdlb> if it doesn't accept it, use a different pastebin like pastebin.ca
<sfire> they won't accept a file that large
<sfire> 150,000 max
<sfire> already tried
<crdlb> how long is it?
<sfire> 500k
<crdlb> sfire, wc -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sfire> 22983
<crdlb> yikes
<sfire> yea... hence the DCC question
<sfire> would take like a second to DCC it
<shane2peru> ok, back to icon problems, just opened Amarok, and there are no icons in the program!  Arggh
<crdlb> sfire, try: http://www.speedyshare.com/
<sfire> crdlb: http://www.speedyshare.com/231760336.html
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: hmm!
<shane2peru> nosrednaekim, I'm downloading the Crystal SVG theme from kde-look now
<shane2peru> I'm going to give that a try
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> maybe its Icon paths though...
<shane2peru> according to aptitude it is installed, but doesn't show up in my list of choices
<crdlb> sfire, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sfire> http://pastebin.ca/570008
<shane2peru> I will give this icon theme a try and post back if there are still problems. I don't know how to check the Icon paths
<crdlb> sfire, remove   load "GLcore"
<crdlb> and add: load "dri"
<sfire> then just reboot X ?
<crdlb> sfire, that'll either fix it, or reveal another problem :)
<crdlb> yes restart X
<sfire> ok.. brb
<renzaassirat> i still cannot run  my php file on my webserver
<renzaassirat> how to solve this problem
<icecruncher> renzaassirat: di you install php?
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:yes
<Dragnslcr> And what happens when you try to load a .php page?
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:i have install all php,apache and mysql
<icecruncher> did you follow the tutorials?
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:yup
<icecruncher> renzaassirat: did you doubble check the code?
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:i follow fromhttp://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a few questions
<hasan> i try to use ktorrent
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:i sure that
<hasan> i ve got a file in list but dl does not start
<hasan> status is stalled
<Dragnslcr> renzaassirat- you still haven't said anything more than "it doesn't work"
<icecruncher> renzaassirat: just a sec
<hasan> do i have to port forward or something?
<Dragnslcr> hasan- you might want to check to make sure that the port that KTorrent is using isn't blocked
<hasan> do u know that port by heart?
<Dragnslcr> No, but netstat tells me it's 6881
<hasan> k
<hasan> ive found it
<hasan> right that's it
<hasan> ill try to dl securedvd but it does not start
<jacques> hi there I am trying to make my wifi working but no way
<jacques> Is there a way to fix it?
<sfire> crdlb: it worked :)
<hasan> and its not available over emule just over torrent and normally i dont use torrents
<sfire> crdlb: I'm going to post the info for other people with this intel card :)
<crdlb> sfire, out of curiousity, is your logfile still 500K?
<sfire> no
<icecruncher> renzaassirat: you might wanna uninstall all of them and follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/httpd.html https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/php5.html
<crdlb> sfire, you get the record for the longest X log I've ever seen :D
<icecruncher> renzaassirat: at leasdt red tehm and se what was different
<sfire> crdlb: 72k now
<crdlb> that's more like it
<hasan> nope
<hasan> 6881 is allowed
<sfire> probably why I couldn't get beryl to work also :)
<hasan> and i havent installed a firewall in my linux
<crdlb> yeah it'll work fine now
<hasan> what may be the possible problem ?
<sfire> crdlb: yes it does :D
<hasan> i cant still use ktorrent thought its forwarded correctly in my routers config screen
<sfire> crdlb: every other time it crashed... now it works great :D
<renzaassirat> icecruncher:thanks
<icecruncher> np
<hasan> in tracker status its written "timeout on server 80.15 at port 8082"
* sfire pours crdlb a ice cold beer :)
* waylandbill wonders if sfire is giving everyone a round! ;-)
<sfire> this beryl rocks... I've never gotten to see it before
<sfire> except in youtube videos
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it is pretty cool
<waylandbill> sfire: yes. it interesting.
<Dragnslcr> I wish I could run it more
<Watersevenub> Guys. http://edu.kde.org/step/ is not shipped with Kubuntu? I can't find it for some reason in the repositories.
<waylandbill> I like the flaming windows best.
<Dragnslcr> Heh, the flame effect is neat
* nosrednaekim cherishes his almost perfect vista look
<nosrednaekim> I like "beam"
<sfire> how do you do the cube thing?
<waylandbill> Watersevenub: maybe noone has packaged it yet.
<sfire> nevermind.. I'll go lookup the instructions
<nosrednaekim> sfire: are you running beryl?
<sfire> yea
<nosrednaekim> try "ctrl+alt+right arrow"
<Watersevenub> waylandbill, strange.
<Dragnslcr> Watersevenub- read the page about compiling
<Dragnslcr> "Step is only in SVN trunk (KDE 4), in the playground/edu module. You need a recent KDE 4 installation (Qt 4 and kdelibs) to build Step."
<Watersevenub> Dragnslcr, thanks, misread that.
<shane2peru> arrrgh, ok, this is annoying
<sfire> nosrednaekim: that is sweet :)
<shane2peru> still missing icons
<shane2peru> must be the other problem
<shane2peru> locations or something
<waylandbill> Watersevenub: you could always package it yourself or suggest it to the MOTU
<nosrednaekim> sfire: try ctrl+alt+click left mouse button and drag
<jriachi> hello
<sfire> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello
<Syndic4te> Hi guys
<Syndic4te>  i just added _75.00 to the first resolutions in all of the modes in xorg.conf...my monitor can support it. is that okay? it shouldn't mess it up...right?
<amin81> hey everyone
<shane2peru> if it wasn't so much work I would just install kubuntu from scratch and re-install everything
<amin81> anybody up for a big challenge? hehe
<nosrednaekim> amin81: hehe... what is it.
<jriachi> how can i enter unidode symbols? (e.g. i'd like to write the infinity symbol (U+221E)  typing Control+Shift+221E or something)
<shane2peru> nosrdnaekim, what was the other thing you mentioned, about the icon path or something?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: I cannot get online with my computer
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: yeah, go over to #kde and ask about your icon problem
<amin81> nosrednaekim: Right now I am online with windows
<nosrednaekim> amin81: ok, do you have wireless? or dialup?
<shane2peru> ok, I assume that is the channel?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: No, none of them
<nosrednaekim> shane2peru: yeah
<shane2peru> ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> amin81: just wired?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: ye
<amin81> s
<nosrednaekim> amin81: what network chipset do you have?
<shane2peru> I will jot that down, thanks nosrednaekim
<amin81> nosrednaekim: hmm, what is that? haha
<nosrednaekim> amin81: do you have an intel network chip? a reltek? an nvidia?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: aha, I have intel
<nosrednaekim> amin81: ok, well then it should all work..
<amin81> nos
<amin81> nosrednaekim: ok, cool
<nosrednaekim> amin81: but you say it doesn't?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: no
<amin81> nosrednaekim: the funny thing is, I can ping www.google.com through konsole
<stdin> dhcp or manual configuration ?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: but cannot get online
<amin81> dhcp
<stdin> and you can ping google by name?
<nosrednaekim> amin81: ahh ha... I heard that problem before. now WHAT was the solution?
<sfire> I heard that question just the other day... don't remember the solution
<amin81> stdin: yes, i can ping google by name
<nosrednaekim> sfire: me too... hmm.. amin81are you behind a proxy?
<amin81> sfire: we tried to work on that a few days back
<amin81> nosrednaekim: no, no proxy
<stdin> amin81: try disabling  IPv6
<stdin> !ip6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nosrednaekim> amin81: how about using a different browser?
<amin81> stdin: should it work then?
<amin81> nosrednaekim: i have tried firefox, no success
<stdin> amin81: we'll see ;)
<amin81> nosrednaekim: i cannot get online with any programs
<Jjaannuuss> I have a problem with my touchpad not being recognized properly, any one up for it?
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: search for touchpad in add/remove programs
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: install the file that appears (dont remember the name, but there is only one file)
<amin81> stdin: what is ipv6?
<Jjaannuuss> theres several files...
<stdin> amin81: version 6 of the Internet Protocol
<amin81> stdin: ok
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: i only have one called application (settings)
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: i have problems getting online with my comp with linux at the moment
<Jjaannuuss> okay i'll do some more research
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: i will let you know exactly what the filename is when and if i get online
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: it is a file called touchpad configuration file or something
<Jjaannuuss> to be able to run that file the touchpad must be recognized as a synaptics touchpad. mine is recognized as a generic mouse.
<Jjaannuuss> :-(
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: synaptics touchpad driver for x.Org server
<dthacker> hi!  I want to customize my command line prompt.  I don't seem to have .bash_profile, and .bashrc says it's for non-interactive shells.  Where do I edit?
<frojnd> How can I get back grub, if I first installed kubuntu and than windows ?
<frojnd> I need simple tutorial
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frojnd> I don't need a lot of reading
<frojnd> direct link would do :)
<stdin> the 1st link there ^
<jriachi> how can i enter unidode symbols in kde applications? (e.g. i'd like to write the infinity symbol (U+221E)  typing Control+Shift+221E or something)
<snikker> with postfix my mails are queued, but not sended to external, why?
<stdin> dthacker: just create the ~/.bash_profile file
<dthacker> stdin: Is that read after .bashrc?
<chx> hi. I would like to start ktorrent in a way that it does not start seeding anything
<Jjaannuuss> well dosn't work that way :-S
<stdin> dthacker: not sure, "man bash" just says "The personal initialization file, executed for login shells". tho you can ask in #bash
<amin81> stdin: do i need to restart after I have disabled the ipv6?
<stdin> amin81: yes
<amin81> stdin: ok
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: hmmmm
<amin81> Jjaannuuss: have you updated your feisty?
<M_A_K> Anybody know of a free package I can install on my domain to create an online community similar to myspace or facebook?
<amin81> stdin: have to connect the ethernet wire to linux machine
<amin81> stdin: brb
<sfire> how do you exit out of beryl ? is the only option a X restart?
<Jucato> beryl-manager -> Select Window Manager -> KWin
<nosrednaekim> sfire: you need to have beryl-manager installed
<Jucato> or maybe just kill beryl-manager and start kwin
* Jucato finds it funny that beryl-manager isn't installed by default...
<ignacio82> HI! I need help to make my tv card work. I have kubuntu 7.04
<ignacio82> any one can help me?
<nosrednaekim> ignacio82: wht tv card do you have?
* nosrednaekim finds it ridiculous.
<nosrednaekim> how can you do beryl without beryl manager?
<nosrednaekim> its like do hard
<nosrednaekim> *so
<ignacio82> i have a HP expresscard, came whit my laptop (Pavilion DV9207US)
<nosrednaekim> ignacio82: search for it and linux on google
<sfire> sweet... found it.. was hoping there was a easy way to turn it on and off... it seems to affect gameplay
<ignacio82> i cant find the solotion at google (sorry for my english)
<Biovore> ^ yeah berly and OpenGL games == suckage
<ignacio82> :(
<Biovore> I belive alxgl dosn't have that problem though.. but I havn't tried it..
<stan> hey guys, I have just downloaded some Plugins fro the OpenDict and its in *.deb format. How do I install it?
<amin81> stdin: it didnt work
<sfire> stan: right click it and there is a install option
<stan> sfire: ok, but where will it install it? I mean will the Opendict be able to use it?
<stdin> amin81: do you have a filewall on your network?
<amin81> stdin: no
<stdin> hmm
<sfire> stan: yep... it just does its own thing... normally .deb files just work flawless.. it puts it where it wants it
<Biovore> stan: paths a fixed inside the deb file.. so if it works with this verion of ubuntu it should work.  (debian .deb packages ussualy work)
<stan> ok, Ill do it now then, sfire, thanks a bunch!
<amin81> stdin: what happened?
<stan> sfire, Biovore, so if I want to uninstall the package I just have to right-click it again and pick Uninstall from the menu? Will that do the trick?
<stdin> amin81: not sure, you can ping google by name and it replies but you can't connect to in in a browser?
<amin81> stdin: yes, exactly
<amin81> stdin: replies with 0% package lost
<amin81> loss
<amin81> stdin: cannot connect to any sites through the browser
<stdin> that's very odd
<amin81> stdin: yeah
<chuen> Hi. I've just tried the Adept upgrade wizard to install feisty. This 'prepare' ok, then I get the error:
<chuen> ailed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/kubuntu/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<chuen> Is there another, esay way of upgrading?
<stdin> chuen: 1st DON'T use automatix
<amin81> sfire: you dont remember how to fix the problem?
<chuen> stdin: OK :)
<chuen> stdin: Shall I uninstall it?
<stdin> chuen: that would be a start
<chuen> stdin: OK, hang on.
<BluesKaj> Ok, got grub all setup and working ok , now i just need rights to Storage Media... any suggestions?
<amin81> anyone else up for a big challenge? hehe
<chuen> stdin: That's gone! Shall I try the upgrade again via adept?
<stdin> chuen: yeah, try it again
<chuen> stdin: OK thx ttyl
<llp78> how can I find out how long kubuntu has been installed for ?
<BluesKaj> what's the best mount point for the dvdwriter ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: /media/cdrom0 (or cdrom1 if you have more than one)
<livingdaylight> people: is this the best os in the universe?
<livingdaylight> Does Kubuntu Rock?!
<binks> i need my kernel src installed what package is this
<BluesKaj> ok thx stdin
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: in this channel it is!
<chuen> stdin: Got the same error msg :(
<amin81> somebody please help me, dont want to go back to using winblows
<stdin> binks: why do you need the source?
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: LOL.... no, in EVERY channel!
<stdin> chuen: open up your sources.list and remove the automatix source
<llp78> amin81: ask your question?
<chuen> stdn: OK
<amin81> llp78: i have been asking it for the past 10 mins...hehe
<amin81> llp78: i cannot get online with my linux machine
<chuen> stdn: which dir is it  in?
<livingdaylight> i've just installed kubuntu for the first time on my lenovo R60e laptop on a 60gb hard drive with 1gb of Ram...
<llp78> amin81: ok you using the live cd
<binks> i need to install this   http://www.curious-contraptions.net/offsite/?url=https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/wiki/SascIndex
<amin81> llp78: i am onilne with windows at the moment
<stdin> chuen: press Alt+F2 and type in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuen> stdin: thx
<llp78> amin81: can you explain to me what happens ? you using the live cd - wireless
<amin81> llp78: i have deactivated the ipv6 without success
<amin81> llp78: no, I am using the wire
<livingdaylight> Guys: having just installed kubuntu for the first time on my laptop...please point me where i go from here to set my system up for ALL System GO!
<binks> stdin: im installing this http://www.curious-contraptions.net/offsite/?url=https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/wiki/SascIndex
<llp78> amin81: what type of connection do you have to the internet ?
<livingdaylight> i want to spruce my system up so I am hot hot hot
<livingdaylight> what is the next step after a fresh install like mine?
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: play around... beryl maybe if you are really adventurous
<binks> stdin: how do i create the link in the first code box
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: this your first time on Linux?
<amin81> llp78: no programs will allow me to get online...for example, firefox will keep on searching for sites but will not log on to them
<chuen> stdin: so all from here: #AUTOMATIX REPOS START to END?
<amin81> llp78: i am connecting directly to the internet with dhcp
<stdin> binks: you really shouldn't need the source here, the headers should work fine
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: yes
<llp78> amin81: do you use msn ?
<stdin> chuen: yeah
<jriachi> how can i enter unidode symbols in kde applications? (e.g. i'd like to write the infinity symbol (U+221E)  typing Control+Shift+221E or something)
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: and all your hardware is working perfectly?
<chuen> stdin: kk
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: i don't know if my integrated intel graphics card would support beryl... but surely there are other things of priority first like all my multimedia codecs etc?
<stdin> chuen: anything that doesn't have "archive.ubuntu.com" in it
<llp78> amin81: did DHCP give you a IP ?
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: ahh right. what kind of codecs do you want?
<amin81> llp78: yes
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: it seems so... i boot into kubuntu and wireless is working so i am online chatting here in konversation... but next would be multimedia
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a package called "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: everything!
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: oh.. you're lucky
<llp78> amin81: from the shell - could you ping the gateway ?
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: there is nothing i want to throw at my system and it won't play it
<amin81> llp78: yes
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: yes, i was worried about needing to fuss with wireless but it picked it up and configured it out of the box
<amin81> llp78: hold on
<nosrednaekim> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<llp78> amin81: could you ping an outside domain ?
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: just get that package... you know how to use adept?
<BluesKaj> stdin, what's the cmnd for permission to access Storage Media ?
<amin81> llp78: i just reinstalled feisty, now i did not get any ip
<amin81> llp78: as in, the ip i have is not the correct one
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: yes... the packagte is ubuntu restricted extras?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<stdin> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: i have heard a obut repositories...do i need to set that up?
<llp78> amin81: whats the output of ifconfig
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: no, not for that package
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight:  but for dvd's you do.
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: ok, when i say multimedia i include to mean dvds and avi dvx etc
<amin81> llp78: 10.11 something
<llp78> amin81: if you add me to msn it would be much easier to help you
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: right, well, you'll need to add the seveas repository for dvds
<BluesKaj> stdin, when i try call up Storage Media in the System Menu ,"Unable to enter file:///media. You do not have access rights to this location."
<amin81> llp78: ok, what is your address?
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: could you set me up so that my repos are to the max, so i am Thunderbird All System Go!
<llp78> amin81: piresl@vodafone.net
<stdin> BluesKaj: hmm, that's not normal, try "sudo chmod 755 /media
<amin81> llp78: why dont we go to another channel instead? i dont want to log on to MSN, will not be left alone there...hehehe
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: no problem, follow the second link given to you by the bot message following
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amin81> come to channel #amin_and_llp78
<llp78> amin81: ok choose a chan
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: i need to follow seveas hack?
<BluesKaj> thanks stdin , that worked
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: yes, because the dvd codecs for linux are illegal in some countries
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: ok
<chuen> stdin: didn't work - but there's some more automatix references in sources.list
<chuen> stdin: shall i say what they are?
<stdin> chuen: remove all the ones that don't have "ubuntu.com" in them
<chuen> stdin: ok
<chuen> stdin Jeez - started working ok then got:
<chuen> stdin :Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<chuen> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<stdin> chuen: that's probably because the server is being updated, wait a while then try again
<chuen> stdin - Oh, is that  all? OK, thx!
<jujimufu> I removed beryl, beryl-manager, emerald, emerald-themes and aquamarine with sudo apt-get remove, then I removed the 3v1 repos from my sources.list, I did sudo apt-get update, and then I did sudo apt-get install for all the previously mentioned packages. It said (in the end of the installation) that the version of beryl being install was 0.2 ("Setting up beryl (0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2)"), but when I do beryl --version, I get "beryl (0.3
<jujimufu> .0". What do I have to do?
<nosrednaekim> jujimufu: does beryl not work?
<jujimufu> nosrednaekim: beryl 0.3 is problematic on mine. I don't get any window decorations, so I wanted to return to 0.2 which is the latest stable version
<nosrednaekim> jujimufu: ah k. I don't know how to make it regress.
<Biovore> jujimufu: make sure your running 24 bit graphics and have direct rendering enabled..
<Biovore> xwininfo and click on the desktop
<Jucato> "glxinfo | grep rendering" does that too
<Biovore> ^ that for checked direct rendering..
<Biovore> not desktop color depth
<jujimufu> Biovore: beryl was running perfectly before upgrading to 0.3 . I just want to get back to the latest stable version and not the 3v1 version.
<Biovore> how you upgrade?
<Biovore> via apt?
<necro__> is kubuntu = debian+kde
<Biovore> basicly.. yes..
<llutz> necro__: no, it's ubuntu  + KDE
<necro__> what's ubuntu
<Biovore> ubuntu basicly is debian..
<necro__> debian+gnome?
<Biovore> yup
<llutz> Biovore: it's based on debian, but it isn't debian :)
<necro__> so kubuntu is debian+gnome+kde?
<Biovore> is extremely close..
<Biovore> kubuntu is kde desktop..
<Biovore> ubunutu is gnome desktop
<Biovore> xubuntu is xfce4 desktop
<necro__> im talking about pkgs they installed
<Biovore> well yeah.. kubuntu installs all the kde stuff (and base gtk libs)
<jujimufu> Biovore: I did upgrade through apt, yes.
<Biovore> apt-get remove <package_name>
<jujimufu> Biovore: please use my name before phrases that you want to direct to me so I can be notified about them
<jujimufu> Biovore: I did that.
<Biovore> then install the older version..
<necro__> does kubuntu install gnome stuff too?
<jujimufu> Biovore: then I removed the 3v1's repositories from my sources.list, did sudo apt-get update, then installed all the packages I removed, and although during the installation process it said "Setting up beryl (0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2" instead of version 0.3, and when I did beryl --version, I got "beryl (0.3)"
<SlimeyPete> necro__: not by default, but once kubuntu is installed you can install Gnome apps (or even Gnome itself)
<necro__> i don't want gnome stuff though
<necro__> i only want kde
<necro__> i'm against gnome
<jujimufu> necro__: yeah, you can basically install anything on anything, as long as you have the required dependencies
<necro__> im kde-prone
<Biovore> jujimufu: you have some old berly files floating around..
<SlimeyPete> well, kubuntu is for you, then.The default install includes no Gnome apps.
<jujimufu> Biovore: any ideas on how to remove them?
<jriachi> i currently have kde and gimp and the only gnome app :)
<jujimufu> necro__: you shouldn't be "against". You should just be kde-prone... there's nothing good with "hating" or "being against" something, when you don't have to.
<Grant> is there a way to manually remove a package? it keeps messing up apt-get
<jujimufu> jriachi: me too.
<necro__> ok
<xcib> tbtroja: ey im here again i have the error in the notebook
<necro__> so, does kubuntu have gnome things?
<SlimeyPete> jujimufu: does this mean you're against being against stuff? ;)
<Biovore> jujimufu: remove berly using apt then do a dpkg -purge <package_name>  then reinstall
<SlimeyPete> necro__: no, not by default
<necro__> ok good im getting it then
<Dragnslcr> necro__- Gnome apps are in the repositories
<necro__> so how is kubuntu better than debian+kde?
<Dragnslcr> I believe Kubuntu uses the same repositories as Ubuntu
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: your belief is correct
<TheGateKeeper> join #sabayon
<ubuntu__> hey, does anyone use hp laptop?
<necro__> what's latest kubuntu version? what's kde version?
<necro__> i use acer
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<Dragnslcr> Latest Kubuntu is 7.04
<Dragnslcr> It comes with KDE 3.5.6
<Biovore> kde 3.5.6
<Dragnslcr> KDE 3.5.7 is available in a separate repository
<lupin428> k
<necro__> so is there a way to um.. install kubuntu with 650MB cd?
<Dragnslcr> Sure
<Dragnslcr> Get the .iso, burn, install
<necro__> will that iso fit on 650MB?
<xcib> please show me the spanish channel
<parsek> is it possible to install ubuntu from kubuntu?
<Guilty_as_Sin> adept handles dependencies, correct?  I'm just not sure what happened to my kwin-baghira install..
<Dragnslcr> !es
<evans> Hello people of the world
<Dragnslcr> necro__- yes, you can get a regular CD .iso
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jjaannuuss> i have problems with my touchpad not being recognized properly, rather it's being recognized as a generic mouse... anybody up for it?
<xcib> Dragnslcr:  thanks.
<Biovore> Guilty_as_Sin: it should.. but adding 3rd parity repos can break dependencies
<necro__> where do i get such cd, Dragnslcr
<Guilty_as_Sin> I see
<Dragnslcr> parsek- I believe it's ubuntu-desktop
<Dragnslcr> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<grul> I can't believe it's not water!
<necro__> install ubuntu from kubuntu, you just install kubuntu first, remove kde, and add gnome
<parsek> or how can downgrade knetworkmanager?
<Biovore> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop  then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<parsek> knetwork mnager is a mess
<Jjaannuuss> i have problems with my touchpad not being recognized properly, rather it's being recognized as a generic mouse... anybody up for it?
<Biovore> parsek: 0.1 is what is in the repos
<Biovore> parsek: its a mess because its a suse thing..
<necro__> shit
<necro__> the kubuntu iso is 694MB it won't fit 650MB
<parsek> Biovore: it was working when i first installed, now not working
<ubuntu___> hola a todos
<llutz> necro__: it will
<necro__> how
<Biovore> necro__: It works on a overburn ussualy.. depends on your cdrom drive..
<parsek> Biovore: i am coming from suse actually
<ubuntu___> hello people
<necro__> can i make it smaller
<necro__> or i make two cds
<ubuntu___> so i new in ubuntu
<necro__> for that
<ubuntu___> i need help
<Biovore> necro__: there is an alterniative install I think thats smaller
<parsek> Biovore: ho can i use my wireless then with wpa?
<necro__> where
<llutz> necro__: just use overburn option to burn it, it should fit
<necro__> can't find it
<llp78> necro__: you need the 700mb cdr's
<necro__> it's a RW cd, wont' fit
<ubuntu___> i need xgl desktop
<necro__> only 650MB
<necro__> how is kubuntu better than debian with kde?
<necro__> someone tellme
<grul> how is it not?'
<grul> people want simplicity, they get it
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jucato> applies to distros as well ^^^
<Biovore> necro__: My opinion of using both for a long time is the ubuntu has some newer features.. debian is more stable but stale..
<grul> of course not, but if you can install all of it it's a plus
<ubuntu___> who i can download xgl
<Guilty_as_Sin> great way of putting it
<nahemoth> How do we divide the hard disk into different partitions? gparted couldn't help me or I don't know how to use
<ubuntu__> i want to know about the hp recovery
<Biovore> necro__: Other then that there both use basicly the systems for system configuration and operation..
<ubuntu__> one key recovery
<necro__> so i have to get a 700MB to install kubuntu?
<Biovore> necro__: afraid so..
<llp78> necro__: a 700mb cdr or download the dvd image and burn that
<Dragnslcr> Do stores even sell 650 MB discs anymore?
<Biovore> cdrw are 650 MB
<Guilty_as_Sin> I have 700mb rw
<Jucato> I have yet to find a 700mb cdrw :(
<parsek> Biovore: can I use both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<llutz> Biovore: there are 700MB rw aswell
<llp78> Jucato: where are you from ?
<Guilty_as_Sin> these are Sony but they are only 4x.. lol
<Biovore> parsek: just install the other desk.. then you have both gnome and kde
<Jucato> philippines....
<parsek> ok
<necro__> that sux
<llp78> o
<BluesKaj> most cdrws are 700mb now ...haven't seen any 650s for a while now
<necro__> i want a netinstall tool for kubuntu
<ubuntu__> the hp laptop only has two patitions, i wonder if i could re-partition the disk without affecting the one key recovery
<llp78> i havent seen 650mb disks for ages
<necro__> for installation of netbsd, i only need 80MB disk
<Jucato> parsek: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome <-- install GNOME/Ubuntu on Kubuntu
<llutz> BluesKaj: have you fixed your grub?
<jhutchins> necro__: The standard install pretty much is a netinstall.
<necro__> but i need a smaller iso for installation
<llutz> necro__: install debian, uses only 35MB
<BluesKaj> llutz , yes thx :)
<jhutchins> necro__: I think the big difference in ubuntu is the configuration that's done in the packages.
<llutz> BluesKaj: was the reason the missing path in menu.lst?
<parsek> Jucato: I am already started to install ubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> well, wrong kernel path and fstab was kinda "bombed"
<necro__> so is there a smaller netinstall iso for kubuntu?
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> necro__: first link there ^^^^
<necro__> i'm also cvs netbsd 4.0, another nice unix
<necro__> but it's source based
<hdominik> Hello world :)
<Jjaannuuss> any one with good knowledge in laptop touchpads?
<necro__> so i don't feel like compiling
<necro__> so i come for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Jjaannuuss,  ya may want to ask about any problem you are having.. dont 'lead up' to it. :)
<Jucato> !anyone | Jjaannuuss
<ubotu> Jjaannuuss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jitendra> Can anyone tell me what input device 169 is all about?
<hdominik> This is not kubuntu related question, but could someone tell me how to disable directory browsing in apache 2 on kubuntu
<Jucato> jitendra: BadDevice Errors?
<Jjaannuuss> sure. my touchpad dosn't get properly recognized by kubuntu. it's recognized as a generic mouse and due to that scrolling and other nice featuers aint enabled
<jitendra> yes
<binks> can someone tell me what i need to install to pass the Pre-Requisites of this app https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/wiki/SascInstall
<Jucato> jitendra: just ignore those. those are for the wacom entries in xorg.conf (for Tablet PC's). harmless
<Dr_willis> Jjaannuuss,  and what is your touchpad? There is a ubuntu/kubuntu laptop forum .
<Dr_willis> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<necro__> what's latest kde in debian etch
<jitendra> jucato: thanks. i am relieved
<Jjaannuuss> it's a alps touchpad.
<llutz> necro__: 2.5.5
<llutz> necro__: 3.5.5 sry
<necro__> not even 3?
<jhutchins> That's the thing about debian.
<llutz> necro__: if you want debian and actual software you'll have to use sid
<hdominik> how do I disable directory  browing in www.domain.com/~user/directory ???
<necro__> so kubuntu is less stable than debian
<Jack3> How do i make konversation auto rejoin?
<llutz> necro__: but then you might run into trouble, you don't want to habe
<llutz> have
<Dragnslcr> hdominik- think it's the DirectoryIndex directive
<r__> hola
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<jhutchins> hdominik: Read your apache docs and config file, look at the htaccess stuff.
<Dragnslcr> necro__- Ubuntu has newer versions of software than Debian
<llutz> necro__: why should it?
<r__> como se hace un diskete de inicio para kubuntu?
<necro__> because kubuntu has latest pkgs than debian
<Dragnslcr> necro__- Debian is for servers that can't have downtime
<hdominik> Dragnslcr: I was able to disable it on the main  i.e www.domain.com
<necro__> i don't want downtime too
<llutz> necro__: it's newer than etch, but not unstable
<hdominik> Dragnslcr: but it not working in www.domain.com/~user/directory
<necro__> it's sarge?
<Dragnslcr> necro__- is this for a desktop computer?
<parsek> is kubuntu based on unstable or testing?
<llutz> necro__: etchs freeze was long before feisty freeze
<jhutchins> necro__: You know, the way to tell what differences matter to you is to set up each distro and try it for a while.
<necro__> yes
<necro__> desktop
<necro__> i've used debian before
<Dragnslcr> necro__- then you can afford to reboot if something breaks
<jhutchins> necro__: So try ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu has been one of the most stable distros ive tried.
<jhutchins> necro__: Then you'll know.
<necro__> i upgraded it to unstable to get latest softare, and then it froze
<Dr_willis> a few issues here and there - but not much.
<necro__> but we are talking about kubuntu here
<necro__> why you mention ubuntu
<jhutchins> necro__: What part of unstable didn't you understand?
<Dr_willis> kbuntu = kubuntu
<Dr_willis> ubuntu=kubuntu for the core of the OS
<jhutchins> kubuntu = ubuntu with kde desktop.
<Dr_willis> only diff is kde vs gnome.
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<necro__> kde and gnome are very diff already
<hasan> i know its wrong place to ask but
<stAl> gubuntu = ubuntu with gnome
<hasan> where can i dl gentoo dvd 2007
<hasan> iso image
<Live> hi im installing ubuntu, system is windows xp home at the moment, 80gb laptop, need some step by step help with partitions etc, anyone care to take time to help me? :)
<Dr_willis> xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce-gnome
<jhutchins> My best uptime here is my NT4 server - it only reboots for power outages or moving to a new rack.
<Dr_willis> hasan,  try the gentoo web site?
<parsek> necro__: is kubuntu based on unstable or testing?
<jhutchins> No patches, no freezes, no problems.
<hasan> ive tried but i cant find dvd iso
<hasan> only cd
<necro__> i think it's unstable
<parsek> ok
<Dr_willis> I thought ubuntu branched off the debian stuff. or does it go back and 'resync' every so often?
<jhutchins> unstable vs testing is irrelevant to ubuntu.
<Alarm> Live,  shoot
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  thats what i was thinking.
<Xfree_XGL> hello
<hasan> yet another thing
<hasan> i want to install mandriva too
<hasan> dual boot
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: No, it doesn't resync, and it's divergence is growing.
<hasan> kubuntu is installed
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  thats what i was thinking.. Just wanted it verified. :)
<hasan> but when i try to create partitions
<Guilty_as_Sin> there is a great interview on the linuxactionshow (#42)  with Mark Shuttlesworth that talks about that very thing
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: It's up to debian developers to incorporate patches passed by the ubuntu developers, and they don't agree with all of them.
<Dr_willis> hasan,  best way to do stuff like that is use vmware-server and have the other os's inside vmware sessions.
<hasan> it says that / is alreayd created but this is kubuntu's root directory
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Soon it will be like RedHat and Mandriva - common roots but completely different outcomes.
<Guilty_as_Sin> you may like it..  scan forward about 13 minutes in (when the interview beginsd)
<hasan> so i ve cancelled
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  yep. i recall having this discussion the other day with someone trying to 'downgrade' ubuntu to debian..   Told him that would be very hard to do at this time.. but he couldent understand why.
<necro__> another best way to do is ubuntu as xen0 kernel and use mandriva as xenU guest kernel
<hasan> is it not possible too create 2 / directory 2 different operatins system on same hard disk?
<Dr_willis> hasan,  / is just a mount point.
<Dragnslcr> hasan- you'd need two separate partitions
<necro__> hasan, check out xen,
<hasan> xen?
<hasan> whats that ?
<edgy> Hi, Is there a GUI to configure grub boot options?
<Dr_willis> grab a 2nd hd. and let mandriva use it. would be an easy way.
<jhutchins> hasan: Theoretically yes.
<hasan> i try to install mandriva on toher partition
<hasan> practically?
<jhutchins> hasan: Just like you can have windows and linux.
<hasan> is there anybody who has done it?
<necro__> yes the virtual dual run of two operating ystem at the same time
<Xfree_XGL> hello
<hasan> yep that's what i want to do
<grul> fan
<hasan> nope i want to boot into two or more linux os
<Xfree_XGL> hey every body i need help
<necro__> with xen linux kernel you can run two OS at the same time,both share half of your cpu and memory
<Dr_willis> i wonder how smart mandriva's installer is about seeing the allready installed linux installs.. ububntus installer is very smart in that area
<jhutchins> hasan: Just make the / partition seperate.  You may be able to share a /home partition, you may not.
<hasan> 40gb / 1.5gb swap then(kubuntu) and 40 gb formatted xf3
<jhutchins> hasan: If you installed mandriva first, you'll need to use the alternate install disk for kubuntu.
<hasan> i try to install mandriva on 40 gb left but i does not let me create antoher /
<hasan> it says its created
<Dr_willis> You need to manually make the partitiosn perhaps.
<jhutchins> hasan: You're mixing up your terminology.
<Xfree_XGL> Connected to 195.76.206.62.
<Xfree_XGL>  220 WinGate V1.3 FTP Gateway ready, enter user@host[:port] 
<hasan> i can create only home what if i says contunie with installation
<necro__> forget it im going for debian
<hasan> would it overwrite kubuntu?
<jhutchins> hasan: No.
<Dr_willis> sounds like the 'user friendly' feature is causing grief.
<necro__> it has 160MB installation cd
<necro__> i don't have 700MB cd now
<jhutchins> hasan: This is properly a question for #mandriva, as you are asking about the mandriva installer.
<necro__> apt-get install kde :)
<hasan> ok
<hasan> #join gentoo
<parsek> necro__: are u planning to install debian on laptop or desktop?
<sven_> hallo?!?
<Xfree_XGL> so i need help
<Xfree_XGL> any people can help me
<Xfree_XGL> ?
<necro__> parsek, both desktop and laptop
<necro__> parsek, is there any difference?
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<StErGi0s> ive installed phpmyadmin but when im trying to login with my uname and pass im using for my account i get this error
<StErGi0s> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<StErGi0s> can anyone help?
<luciolo> ciao a tutti
<os2mac> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Rictoo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubunturos> my firefox 2.0 is installed to /opt directory. I can run firefox but updates can only be performed when I do a sudo. How do I make firefox work to peform updates as a regular user ?
<ubunturos> in other words, what files does firefox update (in its own directory) when an update is perfomed (for e.g. 2.0.0.3 to 2.0.0.4)
<Rictoo> Me friend got into the 'grub' p[rogram, and when he does 'root' + TAB, nothing happens
<grul> when you care, god kills a kitten
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> Rictoo: I don't thik GRUB has tab completio
<Minataku> n
<Rictoo> it does
<Rictoo> works for me :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Never had to use it
<Minataku> XD
<klobster> Rictoo did he get any error at all?
<hasan> what is the best torrent client for kubuntu
<hasan> other than ktorrent
<hasan> coz i cant make it work something prevents it from dl
<klobster> hasan the best one is the one that works the best
<hasan> thought ive port forwarded
<hasan> so
<hasan> suggestion any name
<hasan> other than ktorrent
<hasan> easy to use
<diablo_> huhu
<bkudria> how can i change the change step for the volume adjuseter?  ie, it only take like 6 presses of my keyboard's vol+ key to go from 0% to 100%.  how can i adjust that?
<llutz> bkudria: press ctrl + vol-up/dwn
<balaji> can any body suggest a IDE for c++ in kubuntu?
<stdin> kdevelop ?
<bkudria> llutz: hmm, that kinda works.  i can hold ctrl and press volume-down, and it'll work correctly, but holding ctrl and pressing volume-up only works once - i have to press and release ctrl each time.  any idea why?
<bkudria> balaji: yep, kdevelop
<jriachi> bkudria: same thing here
<jriachi> :S
<binks> can someone tell me what i need to install to pass the Pre-Requisites of this app https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/wiki/SascInstall
<bkudria> jriachi: i'll file a bug, then
<jeff_> Hi, all
<Biovore> yaya
<fdoving> bkudria: you might want to file that bug upstream, as in http://bugs.kde.org
<jeff_> I'm having trouble with PHP and sqlite.  My box running apache is still Kubuntu Edgy and I have the PHP5-sqlite package installed but phpinfo() shows nothing about sqlite and I get errors about classes not existing when using any sqlite-related commands.
<bkudria> fdoving: it's kde feature? - i didn't know that.  thanks, i'll do that
<balaji> bkudria just a doubt is this just a editor iam not able to execute
<Dragnslcr> jeff_- well, first thing is restart Apache
<bkudria> balaji: huh?  can you rephrase that sentence?  did you install kdevelop?  or, if you need help using it, try #kdevelop
<balaji> i have installed kdevelop
<Dragnslcr> jeff_- check php.ini for all the extension= lines that you need (I believe it'll be something like php_sqlite.so and php_pdo.so)
<grul> i.................... how do you fix an apache-installation?
<grul> nevermind
<jeff_> Dragnslcr: it looked like apache restarted but I'll do it again to make sure.  I also just caught a line in the PHP docs about extensions.
<xcib> hi, how i can install the apt?
<grul> i cant care to explain my problems properly
<jeff_> Dragnslcr: Yep, you beat me to it.  I knew I should have looked a little more before coming here to whine.
<jeff_> Dragnslcr: thanks.  I'll try that stuff.
<chuen> stdin: Hi again. Are you *sure* this is due to server being busy:
<chuen> stdin: Shit, I lost the paste from clipboard
<stdin> chuen: that error normally means that the server is being updated, but not always
<chuen> stdin: what else could it indicate?
<stdin> chuen: nothing you have control over, you can always try a different mirror
<chuen> Oh, OK.
<stdin> chuen: just replace "security.ubuntu.com" with "archive.ubuntu.com"
<chuen> stdin: Oh, OK
<chuen> stdin: I'll try that.
<jeff_> Dragnslcr: The extension was already in the php.ini.  A restart of apache seemed to do the trick -- odd, I could have sworn I saw it restart.  Thanks for helping.
<Dragnslcr> jeff_- that's one of those things you learn after a while. It's amazing how many things can be fixed by restarting Apache
<jeff_> Dragnslcr: Yeah, as this is my home machine and I do very little with Apache, I don't know the tricks.  I use IIS at work and it's pretty much the same thing.  Of course it is -- it's Microsoft.
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> I thought of making the "restarting fixes everything" comparison to Windows, but I realized that would be a bad thing to say around here
<livingdaylight> guys,,,, Q: do any of you know about aoss? in Ubuntu i remember installing something like alsa-aoss or aoss-alsa but when i do sudo apt-get install aoss-alsa it doesn't seem to exist.... what it does is enable me to have various media things going on without one taking over the system
<jriachi> Dragnslcr: restarting forces configuration reload, but...
<balaji> how to execute programs in kdevelop?
<balaji> i want o execute a c++ pro
<balaji> gram
<balaji> pls help
<jhutchins> !find aoss
<ubotu> File aoss found in alsa-oss
<jhutchins> !info also-oss
<ubotu> Package also-oss does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jhutchins> !info alsa-oss
<jhutchins> Supid fingers!
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<livingdaylight> jhutchins: so, how do i install it?
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: Enable universe.
<livingdaylight> jhutchins: think i have... tell me how again?
<chuen> stdin: Can I pastebin my sources.list ?
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: Well, I just edit the text in the sources list, make sure that universe is enabled for everything.
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: Or you can use the GUI.
<balaji> how to execute programs in kdevelop?
<necro__> will kubuntu cd see my atheros wireless card?
<stdin> chuen: ok, but I won't be able to look at it for 5 mins
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<balaji> i want o execute c++ programs
<chuen> stdin: No rush - I'll make some coffee :)
<livingdaylight> jhutchins: thx... and then sudo apt-get install alsa-aoss?
<stdin> necro__: feisty works with my atheros :)
<fdoving> balaji: hit f8 or f9 or something.
<jhutchins> livingdaylight: Yeah, should be.
<livingdaylight> cheers
<lolopop> anyone succesful runninf LVM?
<jhutchins> balaji: If you have to ask that question, there are other things you need to know first.
<balaji> like?
<coreymon77> necro__: atheros is simple
<chx> i have two machines and would like to transfer files between them
<jhutchins> balaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<chx> as simply as possible.
<coreymon77> necro__: it will work out of the box
<jhutchins> balaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coreymon77> necro__: if no just give me a shout, an ill get it working for you
<chuen> srdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25867/
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25867/
<eagles0513875> gaim keeps crashing on me
<necro__> so kubuntu itself is a live kde ?
<eagles0513875> any ideas
<coreymon77> necro__: what do you mean?
<necro__> gaim is crash-prone
<jhutchins> balaji: If you're not familiar with the command line, you would be best off to stick with pre-built packages and not try compiling your own yet.
<coreymon77> necro__: kubuntu can be installed
<necro__> i mean, i want to run kde without install it
<necro__> i want to run kubuntu without install it, i've no space
<coreymon77> necro__: you can use the livecd, theonly problem with that is any changes you make willn not be saved
<balaji> no no iam writing just simple c++ programs
<schizm> anyone know of a good mp3 tagger for linux that handles LYRICS3 2.0 tags?
<schizm> i can't seem to find any
<necro__> can iuse live cd to install kubuntu too?
<balaji> i just want a software like turbo  c++ to execute them
<coreymon77> necro__: yup
<necro__> where do i get a live cd
<coreymon77> necro__: hwo much hard rive space in total to you have on your comptuer
<jhutchins> schizm: google id3 linux.
<coreymon77> ?
<schizm> jhutchins: I did :)
<livingdaylight> cool.... do we have something awesome for kubuntu backgrounds like webilder?
<necro__> turbo C++ and ansi C are different libs
<schizm> jhutchins: lots of ID3 tools, none that do LYRICS3
<schizm> adept shows none either
<necro__> it might not work
<jhutchins> schizm: Ah.
<schizm> ive tried mp3info, easytag, kid, etc
<jhutchins> schizm: Sorry, amarok might but I don't think so.
<lolopop> anyone succesful runninf LVM?
<schizm> amarok doesn't
<coreymon77> necro__:  you can get a livecd image from www.kubuntu.com
<coreymon77> necro__: how much total hard drive space do you have on your computer?
<necro__> 60G
<coreymon77> necro__: all in one drive?
<balaji> i just want to execute simple c++ programs
<necro__> i only have one drive
<coreymon77> necro__: okay, is there any free space on that drive?
<balaji> thats why iam looking for something like a IDE
<deichgraf> moin
<necro__> coreymon77, no
<livingdaylight> i've installed flash yet konqueror is telling me that i need flash still?
<balaji> in terminal always including the headers while executing is not a feasible option for me
<coreymon77> necro__: your using windows right now correct?
<Dragnslcr> balaji- if you just need to compile and run C++ programs, all you need is Konsole
<livingdaylight> and... anyone know something sweeeet for the kubuntu backgrounds like webilder?
<balaji> konsole?
<Dragnslcr> balaji- gcc is most likely installed by default
<david_> livingdaylight: are you running beryl?
<necro__> coreymon77, yes
<balaji> yeah i have installed that
<livingdaylight> david_: no
<david_> livingdaylight: which java package are you using
<coreymon77> necro__: okay, so, on your hard drive, do you have room to install more programs or downlaod more files in widows?
<david_> livingdaylight: FYI, java is really fickle and can sometimes be a huge PITA
<necro__> yes coreymon77
<livingdaylight> david_: i'm running kubuntu on lenovo R60e laptop
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: on Kubuntu? no gcc isn't installed by default
<Dragnslcr> balaji- KDevelop is for actually writing C++ programs. You don't need it to run them
<david_> livingdaylight: no what java package did you install
<livingdaylight> david_: java6
<david_> try also installing the java 1.4 thing
<david_> i'ts in the add/remove
<balaji> can i run them there jus like borland c++?
<livingdaylight> david_: sweet
<coreymon77> necro__: well then you have free space left on that drive, all we have to do is partition it and you can install linux (assuming you want to keep windows and dual boot)
<balaji> or is it just a editor?
<jhutchins> schizm: mp3-renatager, helium2, tag, winamp.
<david_> livingdaylight:  also, Sun Java6 Runtime
<necro__> coreymon77, i'll need partition magic?
<eagles0513875> after i log into one of my messenger accounts gaim randomly quits
<eagles0513875> and i have already restarted my computer
<livingdaylight> again... if someone has a nice suggestion for sweetening the kubuntu backgrounds... in gnome i used webilder before
<jhutchins> balaji: Please read the links I sent you.
<coreymon77> necro__: nope, kubuntu lvecd comes with a free version of partition magic that works jsut as well
<balaji> yeah i read them
<jhutchins> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<necro__> oh god
<Dragnslcr> balaji- I don't use KDevelop, but I would imagine it can compile and run programs (most likely by just piping the code through gcc)
<necro__> oh good
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you have to get pidgin from www.getdeb.net
<coreymon77> necro__: how much space do you have left on the dirve?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Try kopete, gaim is unstable on kubuntu (or pretty much anything).
<eagles0513875> its worked perfectly fine up until now
<Dragnslcr> Gaim works fine for me
<eagles0513875> should i purge it
<necro__> c: 6G, d: 10G
<Dragnslcr> I do look forward to Kopete implementing a couple more features/improvements though
<jhutchins> Seems like somebody's missing the concept of "unstable".
<yeniklasor> Can you suggest me a TV Tuner Application for watching TV?
<eagles0513875> now damn adept crashed
<jhutchins> pidgin's ok, but I don't think much of it's irc handling.
<schizm> jhutchins: problem is, none of those handle bringing in lyrics3...there are programs that can READ it, altering or fetching automatically is a different matter unfortunately
<david_> anyone here running beryl?
<coreymon77> necro__: okay, that may be a little small, do you want to keep windows? or are you jsut gonna whipe it out?
<schizm> lots of windows shareware programs that do it, but id prefer linux
<Dragnslcr> I don't use Gaim for IRC anyway
<coreymon77> necro__: and i thought yousaid you only had 1 drive, you jsut said two different ones
<balaji> ok in konsole is it always gcc and the file name to be executed or for headers like math.h separete arguments have to be inputted?
<jhutchins> schizm: Well, if winamp doesn't do it, it's not likely anything else does, since lyrics3 is a winamp extension.
<coreymon77> necro__: or did you partition them?
<schizm> no it's not
<schizm> it's an id3 extension
<jhutchins> balaji: PLEASE READ THE LINKS I SENT YOU.
<schizm> standard
<Dragnslcr> balaji- well, first you have to figure out if you're compiling code or running an executable
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<schizm> i haven't checked out helium yet...ill look at that oen
<BluesKaj> yeniklasor, tvtime
<necro__> coreymon77, i partitioned them
<necro__> coreymon77, i want to dual boot really
<Dragnslcr> balaji- if you're just running programs, you don't need gcc
<schizm> TagRunner for windows does it nicely, but it's trial and expires after 25 songs...i may just end up getting it :/
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<coreymon77> necro__: okay, then could you get rid of a few of those shareware programs so that we have some mroe space to workwith
<yeniklasor> BluesKaj : I cannot scan channel with tvtime
<jhutchins> balaji: They will answer the questions you're asking, as well as others, and will suggest other things that you will need to read.
<coreymon77> necro__: becuase you dont have enough right now
<jhutchins> balaji: They are focused on building pre-packaged source software, but include basic info on compilling, linking, and building.
<schizm> jhutchins: my situation is I have 900 ripped CDs, but some were done badly before I realized how to tag properly.  There are programs that will scan the collection and go get id3V2 and lyrics3.0 V2 tag info  and autopopulate...oh well, windows it is
<necro__> is 6G enough?
<BluesKaj> mythtv, yeniklasor , but it can take a while to setup
<coreymon77> necro__: nope
<eagles0513875> @)#$*7\
<necro__> i just want a working kde
<eagles0513875> i fuckin hate kopete
<coreymon77> necro__: if you want to use it as a main operating system, i reccomend atleast 20-30
<chuen> stdin: I have to go soon (not being imatent, just a fact) Are you in the UK?
<jhutchins> schizm: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/gmusicbrowser-4204.shtml
<coreymon77> necro__: didnt you just say that you could get rid of some of the shareware programs?
<necro__> can i just run live cd, and save works on that 6 G?
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: i use mercury
<schizm> ya was looking at that already
<eagles0513875> what is it
<eagles0513875> !mercury
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schizm> and "Tag"
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: its a msn client
<balaji> i want to just develop some practice oriented programs and dont want to execute any applications provided by other developers
<eagles0513875> i have msn yahoo and aim
<necro__> coreymon77, can i just run livecd, and save works on that 6g?
<BluesKaj> yeniklasor, kdetv , xawtv..there are some others but i can't recall all of them
<eagles0513875> ~quiz
<eagles0513875> !quiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> necro__: maybe, but i would suggest that you free up some more space and just install it
<yeniklasor> BluesKaj : OK thanks
<schizm>  weird, gotta hand do it, no deb for it
<balaji> compile any other 3rd party applications rather
<coreymon77> necro__: whats the 10g partition for?
<necro__> some big mp3
<eagles0513875> im going to run fsck
<necro__> trance
<eagles0513875> lol
<coreymon77> necro__: okay
<coreymon77> are there any programs you can get rid of to free up more space?
<necro__> and some porno
<necro__> photoshop maybe
<coreymon77> necro__: i didnt need to know that
<necro__> i prefer to have it
<coreymon77> necro__: didnt you say that you had a bunch of shareware programs?
<necro__> no..
<necro__> i have green software
<coreymon77> necro__: well then whats taking up all the space?
<necro__> almost all of software are green
<necro__> let me check
<necro__> i have 4 G of IT bookz
<jhutchins> necro__: Ah, you're the one who posted all that copyright stuff yesterday.
<coreymon77> necro__: anything you can get rid of?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: im trying to get him to free up some space, i dont think 6 gigs is enough
<jhutchins> necro__: You could archive those off to DVD or CD.
<jhutchins> coreymon77: 6 is marginal but should work.
<necro__> why can't i just run livecd , and save works on that 6
<necro__> G
<coreymon77> jhutchins: ya, anything that are not programs, you could jsut burn onto storage media, couldnt you? that would free up a lot of space
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> necro__: couldnt you put any of the mp3s or books on to cds or dvd
<coreymon77> s
<coreymon77> necro__: cause the livecd is not really the full os, its very stripped down
<necro__> i'm going to delete some mp3s
<coreymon77> necro__: dont you have any cds or dvds that you could burn
<necro__> hey
<necro__> debian guy said only 2G is needed for debian+kde
<coreymon77> necro__: thats way too minimal
<jhutchins> web page says 1.8 - 2.2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiskSpace?highlight=%28space%29%7C%28disk%29
<coreymon77> necro__: you wont be able to install or save anything
<jhutchins> Offers tips for saving space during install.
<jhutchins> necro__: There's no reason not to try it from the live CD and decide if you want to install it.
<jhutchins> necro__: 6g should be plenty
<jhutchins> coreymon77: You might look at that page as well.
<carlos_> Hi
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i know, but taking off the 6 gigs would leave no space left for his windows partition, and if he wants to dual boot, i dont think it would work
<necro__> i can take out from 10G
<coreymon77> jhutchins: he wouldnt have much space to do things with, especially if its gonna be his main os
<carlos_> is there a way to make kmail show only mail recieved in the last week?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: He can store data on the windows partition, that way he has access from both OSs.
<schizm> jhutchins: gmusicbrowser is a neat piece of software, won't auto update though alas.  helium for windows may be my best bet, thanks for the help
<coreymon77> necro__: can you put any of the stuff on the 10gigs onto cds or dvds in order to have more space to take form that
<steffen> i cant open a php file on my webserver. why?
<jhutchins> schizm: The problem is that most lyrics archives are semi-pirate operations, and incorporating software that can access them means building greyware.
<necro__> i'll just copy some files to c drive so c is full and i have more room in d
<coreymon77> necro__: not too full though, leave some space on c that it can still operate
<jhutchins> steffen: Possibly you haven't restarted it since installing php.
<schizm> jhutchins: that's a very grey area :)  music companies are TRYING to make them copyright violations, but they aren't actually yet
<schizm> meh, trying helium, we'll see
<schizm> there's no lack of windows tools that do what I want, just wanted a linux one :)
<jhutchins> schizm: Actuall, they are, it's just a matter of enforcement.
<steffen> jhutchins: restarted it??
<jhutchins> steffen: What happens when you try to open the file?  Allways more useful to know what IS happening than what isn't.
<coreymon77> necro__: and remember, the cd image that you have to download of the livecd is close to 7oomb to leave enough space somewhere to download that
<schizm> jhutchins: I respectifully disagree :)  no court precident shows that that i know of.  lots of howling by music companies and letters to take sites down, but nothing concrete has ever resulted from a prosecution that i know of
<necro__> but why live cd only 700MB and it can run already, but i need more than 6G?
* jhutchins points out that 700M < 1G.
<Corey8067> im having a problem.... i just install Kubuntu 7.04 and i can't connect to my windows Computers anymore through my network.. anyone know how to fix this
<steffen> jhutchins: i get a message that asks if i want to download the file.
<jhutchins> schizm: Copyright law says so.  The question is what constitutes fair use.
<coreymon77> necro__: the livecd version is very minimal
<jhutchins> steffen: Then your server doesn't have the handler/mime type set for it, which probably means that it hasn't read the php config files, probably because it needs to be restarted.
<jhutchins> schizm: I know of a number of lyrics sites that have been shut down - this isn't a recent thing, it's been going on for years.
<coreymon77> necro__: you do have a cd to burn the image onto right?
<necro__> it's just 650MB
<necro__> rw
<coreymon77> necro__: dont use an rw
<coreymon77> necro__: its pointless
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> and btw, its 695
<necro__> if possible, i'll just burn it, install it on this computer, and then reuse it
<coreymon77> necro__: show me a cdrw that can hold 695 of data
<llp78> coreymon77:http://www.superwarehouse.com/Memorex_700MB_CD-RW_10PK/32023408/p/65399
<coreymon77> llp78: point proven
<coreymon77> necro__: do you have any cdrws that can hold up to 700mb?
<necro__> Corey8067, no
<coreymon77> wrong person
<necro__> coreymon77, no, only 74mins
<necro__> can i overburn it
<coreymon77> necro__: exactly, so seems like you will be using a cdr
<necro__> it's a LG
<coreymon77> necro__: makes more sense, use the cdr, keep it around, they are usefull recovery cds when needed
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> download the image
<necro__> is 80Min biggest cdr ?
<necro__> i can have?
<llp78> necro__: 80 mins is what you need
<necro__> also, what's alternative install iso for?
<coreymon77> necro__: i dunno, just use a cdr that will fit it
<coreymon77> necro__: there is no gui
<coreymon77> necro__: its text
<coreymon77> necro__: thats for people with very little ram
<necro__> but also live cd?
<coreymon77> necro__: nope
<coreymon77> necro__: only the livecd is the livecd
<coreymon77> necro__: the desktop cd
<necro__> desktop cd is what i have,  i think i'll just burn it to cdr, and use that 8G out of 10G maybe
<jhutchins> coreymon77: It's a text installer, it installs the GUI, and the GUI will run in less RAM than the standard installer requires.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: oh
<coreymon77> jhutchins: he wanted a live cd anyways
<coreymon77> necro__: that would work
<jhutchins> coreymon77: The alt cd also handles things like not reformatting the root partition and other options.
<necro__> is 8G enough for kubuntu?
<jhutchins> necro__: See the URL I sent you earlier.  It's plenty.
<coreymon77> necro__: srue
<necro__> which url?
<coreymon77> necro__: the mnore space the better, but 8 should be fine
<ubuntu> ?
<zorglu_> how much disk is required by the default install ?
<coreymon77> necro__: now, we are gonna have to do some partitioning well the livecd is booted
<cnyzz> hehe
<coreymon77> necro__: konversation is the default irc client thats included on the livecd
<Corey8067> how can i make kubuntu install more packages... all the ones in Adept are installed
<coreymon77> necro__: connect back to here on konversation once youve booted and ill tell you what to do
<cnyzz> can not do that....
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: What?
<necro__> will my atheros network card work too?
<necro__> AG5005
<zorglu_> q. how much disk space take the default desktop install for feisty ?
<coreymon77> Corey8067: you isntalled every single package in the entire ubuntu repositories?
<necro__> wireless network card
<coreymon77> necro__: simple
<coreymon77> necro__: out of the box
<cnyzz> mebe 1.5G
<coreymon77> zorglu_: technically, you could do it with 2 gigs
<jhutchins> zorglu_: web page says 1.8 - 2.2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiskSpace?highlight=%28space%29%7C%28disk%29
<Corey8067> it was automaticaly done with the CD
<cnyzz> mabe 1.5g
<coreymon77> zorglu_: but the more space you have the better
<coreymon77> Corey8067: every single package?
<zorglu_> thanks
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: something is wrong
<zorglu_> jhutchins: ok looking :)
<coreymon77> Corey8067: that cant be
<Corey8067> in adept everything says installed
<jhutchins> necro__: You know, in the time you've spent asking questions, you could have burned the CD, booted to it, and answered them for yourself.  Just sayin'.
<coreymon77> necro__: however, there is one thing you will have to do
<zorglu_> jhutchins: last edited 2005-10-08 23:28:56 by SteveMyers <- couch couch a little outdated page :)
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: is there a search box ?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: at the top?
<Corey8067> yes
<MECU> anyone know a good site on how to install cinlerra?
<cnyzz> my kubuntu run in *.fs, how can i make it bigger??
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: is there anything in it?
<coreymon77> necro__: there is one thing you will have to do to get it to work
<Corey8067> no
<jhutchins> zorglu_: So say ~3.
<DaSkreech> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<necro__> what thing
<necro__> if i don't get it to work i can't come back here
<MECU> thanks
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: ok there are some checkboxes under that
<coreymon77> necro__: do you know your wireless essid and wep key (if you use one)
<DaSkreech> 4 i think.
<Corey8067> yes
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: are they all checked?
<zorglu_> MECU: be aware that any of my attempt to make it work failed badly
<Corey8067> yes
<zorglu_> jhutchins: ok
<necro__> the what
<DaSkreech> 0.o
<necro__> essid is what
<coreymon77> necro__: your network name
<zorglu_> Corey8067: how much disk space do you have?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: at the very bottom there is a number of availabel packages
<necro__> yah i know
<coreymon77> necro__: such as linksys, dlink, home, your last name etc
<cnyzz> 4G
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: what does that number say?
<Corey8067> 881 Available
<necro__> yah i set it, how can i not know
<coreymon77> necro__: does your network have a wep key or some other sort of encryption
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: can you press fetch updates for me
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: i bet a source.list issue
<Corey8067> its on a 20 gig harddrive
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: yeah I figg
<coreymon77> Corey8067: thats impossible
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: unlikely :)
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: he could have only a cd in his sources.list
<zorglu_> Corey8067: ubuntu has a LOT more package than that :) you just have some misconfiguration somewhere, likely in the sources.list
<necro__> coreymon77, how do i check?
<coreymon77> necro__: you said you set it up right?
<necro__> btw, why people keep mentioning ubuntu? isn't ubuntu different from kubuntu??
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: if he says that is what it is it's not impossible. :)
<Corey8067> it cant.. there is no internet cause it wont connect to my network
<livingdaylight> KUBUNTU is rocking my laptop!
<DaSkreech> necro__: not by that much
<coreymon77> necro__: nope, its the same os, kubutu just uses kde and ubutnu uses gnome
<zorglu_> necro__: the difference is 'minor' just some preconfiguration during the installation
<coreymon77> thats the onl ydifference
<Biovore> necro__: there the same thing.. just a different graphical desktop..
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: so you are not on the machine now?
<necro__> so kubuntu does NOT have any gnome, correct? i have to make sure cuz i don't want gnome
<livingdaylight> there are differences in setup...
<Corey8067> i am on my wontows machine right now... the linux one is right behind me
<necro__> but does kubuntu install gnome libs and thing?
<coreymon77> necro__: you can get gnome programs through apt if you want to
<coreymon77> necro__: but by default, no
<livingdaylight> ubuntu and kubuntu come with different apps and ways of doing things which alter the overall experience, but it is the basic engine under the hood
<necro__> i don't want gnome
<necro__> i want kde, only
<coreymon77> necro__: okay
<zorglu_> necro__: pick another distribution. it will be hard/impossible to avoid all gnome stuff
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether webilder works in kde?
<coreymon77> necro__: you will prob end up using some gnome (or gtk) programs without knowing it anyways
<necro__> why
<necro__> i just keep using kde,it won't install gnome
<livingdaylight> necro__: what you got against gnome?
<coreymon77> necro__: because many thigns are gnome
<Biovore> because alot of thing use gtk still
<coreymon77> necro__: dont worry, you wont notice the difference
<coreymon77> necro__: gtk is gnome
<TheWoozle> Any clues on how to get Konqueror to start using KGet? I've completely rebooted after installing KGet, and KGet still does not show up in Konq's Tools menu.
<coreymon77> necro__: so anything that uses gtk is a gnome program
<zorglu_> necro__: with like 2-3month of install, you could learn how to do it with gentoo
<Biovore> hehe
<coreymon77> necro__: do you use firefox
<coreymon77> ?
<zorglu_> necro__: but it would require 2-3month for you to learn :)
<necro__> yes i use firefox of course
<coreymon77> necro__: well i got news for you
<coreymon77> necro__: firefox is gtk
<zorglu_> necro__: this is using gnome stuff
<necro__> but i have to use firefox right
<zorglu_> necro__: forget the silly war, install kubuntu and see if it fits your need
<coreymon77> necro__: not neccesarily, you could use konqueror if you wanted (**hacks in disgust**)
<coreymon77> necro__: dont worry, you will be using kde
<Ayabara> how can I change the aspect ration with kaffeine? I can't find the setting....
<coreymon77> necro__: but youll prob use a bunch of gtk apps
<coreymon77> necro__: you wont ntice the difference though
<coreymon77> necro__: anyways, back to the wireless
<necro__> ok
<coreymon77> necro__: when you set up your wireless network, did you set up anything called wep or wpa?
<necro__> don't know
<coreymon77> necro__: okay, then you probably didnt
<necro__> i have password though
<coreymon77> necro__: you do, you have a network password?
<coreymon77> necro__: is that to get into your router settings?
<necro__> i think so
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> then thats not it
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> when you boot into the livecd
<coreymon77> necro__: open up a terminal window and type this
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [whatever you network name is] 
<coreymon77> and then press enter, your internet should work then
<coreymon77> then open up konversation, and give us a shout
<necro__> what i fi need password
<necro__> cuz in windows i do
<coreymon77> what do you mean
<necro__> is there gui to do it?
<coreymon77> necro__: a password for what?
<necro__> i mean i have password for network
<coreymon77> necro__: is this to connect to the internet, or to go into your router settings
<coreymon77> necro__: is the password used to connect to the internet, or to go into your router settings
<necro__> router
<coreymon77> necro__: well than you dont need it
<necro__> ok
<necro__> is there gui for it?
<coreymon77> necro__: i show you later
<coreymon77> necro__: the terminal way is faster
<necro__> for sudo ...
<coreymon77> what about it?
<necro__> can i use gui?
<coreymon77> necro__: nope
<coreymon77> necro__: sudo is a terminal command
<necro__> what's password for livecd?
<coreymon77> dont worry, just type in the command i gave you, replacing what is in the square bracket with your network name
<coreymon77> necro__: there is none
<DaSkreech> Stupid Windows Vista
<coreymon77> necro__: livecd has no password
<DaSkreech> I swear it has a kernel update like every two days
<DaSkreech> necro__: it doesn't need on
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: sup?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, vista for work or... ?
<necro__> ok thanks it's still dling iso
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: Nothin
<MECU> thanks for the cinlerra info, but I don't understand some of it: Make sure you have universe, multiverse and restricted repositories enabled, how do I do that?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: For home
<necro__> thank you very much, coreymon77
<sfire> !ipv6
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: I had asked if the machine you are using now is the linux one?
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Corey8067> DaSkreech:  no the linux one is right behind me
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: why can't it get on the network?
<Corey8067> it connects.. but no ICS
<BluesKaj> I'v been suggesting to wifey that linux is so much leaner and less bloated , that it would run quite well on her old pc, but she 's happy with XP
<TheWoozle> People are happier with frontal lobotomies too, I hear... ^_^
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: ICS?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: what does she do?
<Corey8067> Internet Connection Sharing (Windows)
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Hmm do you get an IP address?
<Minataku> There's a proper standard for connection bridging
<Minataku> Forget the number
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,  she plays solitaire, surfs a bit and emails :)
<Corey8067> Yes.. its connected... but no internet sharing
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Oh she's going to love the card games in KDE4 :)
<BluesKaj> not a work pc , altho she does do some lists and things
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: can you see the gateway?
<TheWoozle> I think ICS uses a proxy, rather than true internet sharing (NAT).
<Minataku> Yeah, it's some bullcrap method instead of the real method
<Minataku> The kernel has support for it
<BluesKaj> really eh DaSkreech...card games you say ?
<Minataku> Linux kernel, that is
<Minataku> Dunno if it's enabled by default in Kubuntu
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: The gateway IP?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Yes
<necro__> what's default kubuntu mail server
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yeah I got the alpha 1 KDE4 and I spent most of time on the card games. really nice
<Corey8067> DaSkreech:  Yes i can see it
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<necro__> is kde4 on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<DaSkreech> necro__: sort of :)
<Minataku> In other words... don't hold your breath
<steffen> How to get a program to start when my computer start?
<MECU> how do I edit a file that I need to be root to do so?
<BluesKaj> cool DaSkreech..I see they are no longer using aRts... Minataku will be happy about that :)\
<amin81> llp78 you there?
<Minataku> I am
<BluesKaj> hehe:)
<Minataku> No more pissing about dealing with ARTS and the dumbass problems it constantly causes
<DaSkreech> MECU: alt+F2 kdesu kate /path/to/file
<MECU> thank you
<DaSkreech> Minataku: what's the deal with ICS?
<Minataku> Dunno, some lame Windows crap
<DaSkreech> MECU: welcome
<Minataku> Basically makes a really, really, really halfassed router out of a Windows PC
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: mind me asking why you are using ICS?
<BluesKaj> so is running KDE4 recommended , or is it too early in the game from a stability POV ?
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: because i am on dialup, and there is no Modem on my linux System
<MECU> how do I make sure I have "university, multiverse and restricted repoitories enabled"?
<llp78> amin81: yea
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: faaaar to early
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: ah makes sense
<livingdaylight> Guys...I've just installed Kubuntu on a lenovo R60e laptop and everything has been going swimmingly. BUT i've now just come up against teh first hitch...that is... i've connected my vga cable fromlaptop to external tv/monitor and it is not picking up. I'm looking at a black screen on external monitor... any ideas. comments, fixes???
<DaSkreech> !universe | mecu
<ubotu> mecu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MECU> thanks again
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: tried the Monitor button on the keyboard?
<livingdaylight> ALSO: i've done sudo apt-get install realplay and its not there :S... any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Hmm So you have a machine setup on dial up with a network card acting as the gateway for the other machines?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech: which one is that?
<DaSkreech> !real | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> right DaSkreech, I'll keep reading about kde4 then :)
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: Yes
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Oh it's delightful
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: What is acting as DHCP ?
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: thw Windows Computer
<DaSkreech> and DNS as well?
<ringo> ubuntu-ar
<meisam> i tried to run the kubuntu for the first time i faced to an error
<DaSkreech> 1AR
<DaSkreech> !AR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> meisam: what error?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Is it the DNS as well?
<Corey8067> DaSkreech: Yes it is
<llp78> the live cd will not boot on my  sony fx-705 laptop
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: can you ping 194.9.77.5 ?
<Corey8067> How do i do that on linux
<llp78> can install kubuntu on sony fx-705 get flashing curosr to infinity
<llp78> edit cant**
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: open a konsole and type ping -c 4 194.9.77.5
<DaSkreech> llp78: when?
<Corey8067> 100% packet lokk
<Corey8067> **loss
<llp78> DaSkreech: ive just tried to run the live cd on me laptop and no go
<llp78> DaSkreech: cannot even run the live cd on sony fx-705
<DaSkreech> llp78: where does it stop very soon after starting?
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: Corey8067 Hmm
<llp78> DaSkreech: loads kernal - loads kubuntu splash - then flashing cursor in the top right corner of the screen
<llp78> the flashing cursor continues till i have to power down the machine
<MotorCityMadMan> if someone has time, is there a more business like address book for kmail ?
<MECU> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<MECU> I don't need to restart or anything after installation, right?
<llp78> DaSkreech: i have tested the live cd on the pc and works as expected - only on the laptop it will not even run
<DaSkreech> MECU: no
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: other than kaddressbook?
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> llp78: are you just trying to get it installed or do you want to test some  things first?
<DaSkreech> MotorCityMadMan: what would you like it to do?
<llp78> DaSkreech: i am running kubuntu on pc perfect - i like kubuntu and want it on the laptop instead of windows - but the live cd/dvd does not even work on the laptop :(
<rohan> how can i find out which .desktop file is causing a specific menu item to appear in my kde menu ?
<DaSkreech> rohan: right click the k-menu and edit
<MotorCityMadMan> DaSkreech: have a address book for company info in put. not so much geared for peoples names
<coreymon77> rohan: just run kmenuedit and delete the program from there
<DaSkreech> llp78: You could try the alternate Cd
<rohan> DaSkreech: yes i could do that, but i want to delete the original .desktop file too
<llp78> DaSkreech could you give me the link? if you'd be so kind
<rohan> coreymon77: ^^
<rohan> DaSkreech: that doesn't list the .desktop file
<DaSkreech> rohan: it should tell you in there
<rohan> DaSkreech: oh ..
<DaSkreech> llp78: what version are you trying to isntall ?
<coreymon77> rohan: if you delete it in kmenuedit, it will delete the actual .desktop file too
<llp78> 7.04 i think
<llp78> i know its 7 somthing
<jasmin_> Hi is anybody from germany?
<rohan> coreymon77: no, it will edit something in my ~ to hide the meny entry
<rohan> DaSkreech: it opens up kmenuedit
<llp78> DaSkreech the latest 7 something ?
<goob> is there a way i can make my desktop icons smaller? i'm running feisty
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> llp78: ok :-)
<llp78> DaSkreech: i know the dvd is ok as its the same one i used to install on the pc - i had fedora 3 running on the laptop ages ago but only windows xp sinc3
<jasmin_> boah kein Deutsche do dann verpiss ich mich tschss
<DaSkreech> !de | jasmin_
<ubotu> jasmin_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> The statement PLEASE RESUME exp has the same effect as FORGET, except that program control is returned to the statement immediately following the NEXT statement which stored in the stack the last entry to be removed.
<Minataku> Haha
<DaSkreech> llp78: Did you try safe graphics mode ?
<llp78> DaSkreech: could it be only 256mb or ram causing the issue
<jasmin_> was DaSkreech?
<llp78> DaSkreech: no i havent - will try now though - got the laptop beside me
<DaSkreech> llp78: that should be fine
<DaSkreech> jasmin_: can you join #kubuntu-de ?
<BluesKaj> llp78, here's a source for the alternate install cd that will run on older pcs: http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/kubuntu/feisty/
<llp78> BluesKaj: thanks for the link - just gonna try safe boot
<BluesKaj> 256 ram should be enuff for the normal kubuntu install
<llp78> BluesKaj: so i can rule out the ram issue - i was thinking it was not enough
<llp78> trying now in safe graphics mode
<dec_> does anyone know if you can use zenworks in ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !info zenworks
<ubotu> Package zenworks does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dec_> can it be loaded in feisty?
<BluesKaj> llp78, it may not be enuff for a full desktop as the text says
<DaSkreech> Wha's zenworks?
<dec_> zenworks is a desktop imaging application similar to ghosyt
<dec_> ghost
<llp78> BluesKaj: enough to run the live cd or as an installed os ?
<DaSkreech> dec_: Windows ?
<dec_> no
<BluesKaj> as an installed OS
<llp78> safe boot graphics does the same thing - flashing cursor
<llp78> will not run the live cd
<dec_> you have more leverage with zen for installing packages
<DaSkreech> dec_: can you give me a URL?
<dec_> novell
<BluesKaj> gonna try the live CD on wifes pc ( when she's away) ..maybe monday :)
<llp78> BluesKaj: laptop issue here
<dec_> how about a program for accessing cellphones
<BluesKaj> it's anold 366mhz HP with 256 Ram
<DaSkreech> dec_: Hmm
<dec_> preferably motorola
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: KDE4 Live! ?
<BluesKaj> ok llp78 , that puts a different light on things
<DaSkreech> !find cellphone
<dec_> how do you use "!" to find info
<ubotu> Package/file cellphone does not exist in feisty
<BluesKaj> no DaSkreech Festy live cd
<llp78> BluesKaj: ah is the problem the AMD processor and i used the i386 install disk ?
<BluesKaj> err feisty
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: just to see how it feels?
<DaSkreech> !search cellphone
<ubotu> Found:
<TheGateKeeper> will k9copy let you copy dvd to dvd like k3b does?
<BluesKaj> no, llp78 , i'm using AMD64 with an X86 install
<ina> Hello
<Sanne> !ubotu | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<llp78> BluesKaj: i remeber in the old days it was one download for intel and another for AMD
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: look  I have made a lot of progress I know use the key tab
<Sanne> dec_: that's info about how to use the channel bot
<ina> I have a problem and maybe some can help me. I have a question abaout patching wine
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: Hey pal, another problem I wish to make my part to making better the linux community
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, actually k9copy will copy dvds that k3b wont
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Excellent :)
<DaSkreech> MECU: have you got Cinelerra?
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: it seens only wacom graphic tablets are the only ones who support linux drivers
<varaonaid> hi, i'm trying to update some of my software and i'm getting the error:   W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/kde/stable/3.5.6/kubuntu/pool-edgy/kdeutils/klaptopdaemon_3.5.6-0ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.64 80] 
<sa> llp78: Hey it is amin81
<BluesKaj> llp78, wow , that goes back before i discovered linux ... i think :)
<varaonaid> are there any alternatives>
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: ok
<n8k99> rodrigo: i have an adesso worked straight away
<sa> llp78: I got it finally working
<Sanne> ina: just ask your question, maybe somebody knows and can help :)
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: cool :-) because k3b 1.0 + on kde 3.5.7 blows up
<rodrigo> n8k99 adesso?
<llp78> sa cool - glad i could help
<n8k99> adesso graphics tablet
<rodrigo> is a graphic tablet?
<DaSkreech> varaonaid: you can try packages.ubuntu.com
<sa> llp78: thanks!
<n8k99> yup about $100 cheaper than wacom too
<rodrigo> m8k99:
<llp78> sa: no worries - enjoy the freeware from the linux crew
<rodrigo> m8k99: and wich drivers you use?
<ina> Okay I have a little tutorial from this website http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=54933&pid=499049&st=25&#entry499049
<n8k99> whatever is in the standard kernel
<varaonaid> DaSkreech: ok, thanks.  will that have kde stuff in it?
<sa> llp78: :)
<firecrotch> I'm trying to get my printer set up in my new feisty install.  I have a Epson Stylus CX4600, and in my previous install of feisty, there was a driver for it
<ina> Yes I am a total crazy foobar user
<n8k99> rodrigo: there was no drivers to install- plugged it in and it worked
<sa> llp78: by the way, i dont have dhcpcd
<firecrotch> I don't see a driver for it now though.
<DaSkreech> varaonaid: It better!
<rodrigo> m8k99: I see a great price tablet here but Im afraid it doesn't work
<sa> llp78: and i couldnt download it
<varaonaid> DaSkreech: haha!  thanks so much, i'll try it now
<sa> llp78: because of the internet
<MECU> DaSkreech: I installed it with the adept manager but it doesn't start up, so I found a website that says that install package doesn't work anymore so I had to download it source and am trying to configure/install it now
<llp78> sa: no worries what did you do - just bring etho down and back up again ?
<sa> llp78: connection
<n8k99> rodrigo: i have the adesson cybertablet 6400
<ina> How do I implement a patch
<rodrigo> mmm
<n8k99> rodrigo: plugged teh usb connector in- and it worked immediately
<DaSkreech> MECU: ok
<DaSkreech> MECU: you have b-e installed ?
<ina> I know what i must write but it doesn't seem to work
<sa> llp78: no, i did a static setup
<MECU> what's b-e?
<rodrigo> m8k99: and does the preassure  sensibility works?
<firecrotch> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sa> llp78: but this time with adding broadcast and default gateway
<sa> llp78: works all fine now...funny
<llp78> sa: just like i said to begin with - im glad it worked - had no reason not too
<sa> llp78: cool, thanx for your help
<DaSkreech> !b-e | meecu
<ubotu> meecu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Sanne> ina: you didn't change to the wine folder
<n8k99> rodrigo: no pressure sensors
<llp78> sa: no worries, we are all in this chan for help
<rodrigo> in your tablet?
<n8k99> rodrigo: not under teh standard kernel
<ina> I wrote in terminal /home/ina/wine-0.9.39/wine-0.9.39
<ina> this where the source code was
<ina> is
<slow-motion> re
<rodrigo> m8k99: that's weird, the gimp page says it support sensibility
<Sanne> ina: to change the directory to that folder, you would need to do: cd /home/ina/wine-0.9.39/wine-0.9.39
<n8k99> rodrigo: well maybe it dos, i haven't really tried
<DaSkreech> Corey8067: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/47591-windows-sharing-internet-connection-linux.html
<rodrigo> m8k99:aaaaahhhhhhhh ok
<ina> okay
<Sanne> ina: now you are in this folder, make sure by typing pwd
<rodrigo> m8k99: !!
<ina> I will try this one moment please
* n8k99 just uses it to sign documents and quick sketches
<relghers> please, i am new user, there is no french room chat ? help me !
<n8k99> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sanne> ina: please type my name when replying so I get notified when you talk to me
<relghers> thanks
<firecrotch> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> !tab | ina
<ubotu> ina: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Corey8067> DaSkreech:  Thankx ill read that
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: hey dask, I send an e-mail to the company who makes this great tablets but they doesn't have linux drivers so I was wondering you look like a very informed guy here, where is the normal method or the must practical one to ask to the linux comunity: hey guys we need this drivers
<Sanne> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: ask them directly. It helps to see if the community has already built drivers
<firethrace> hi  al
<goob> hi, using k3b, with PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-105 and TDK 4.7gb disc, but get message saying, No medium present. Can play dvds and burn cds... any ideas?
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: wich page(forums) are the best ones?
<ina> Sanne: I seems I am one step forward :)
<rodrigo> hi fire
<Sanne> ina: cool :) now you are in the wine folder?
<sebastian> hi is the first time i use this OS and is amazing
<DaSkreech> goob: You can ask in #kde as well
<BluesKaj> goob, what kind of disk is it..what is the content ?
<llp78> sebastian: why is it amazing ?
<rodrigo> ok any one has program the lexmark all in one drivers for ubuntu?
<Sanne> sebastian: it is indeed, welcome :)
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: http://www.google.com/linux :)
<rodrigo> wow
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: wow dude!!!
<DaSkreech> sebastian: It's a wine inspired OS
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: the two titans of the software together!
<sebastian> becouse is easy to use everything you can find and is frindly
<DaSkreech> sebastian: gets much better the older it is and the more you savour it :)
<goob> trying to burn a data dvd - to back up my digital pics - could burn cd - but have alot of pics
<ina> Yes the rest of the instructions I have done
<ina> oh sorry
<Sanne> got you, ina :)
<ina> Thanks
<premier_> Hey, I'm staring at a locked screen on the kubuntu liveCD and I need the password... what do I do?
<premier_> Whats the command to change the password on the command line?
<Sanne> ina: you're welcome
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: this is a legal page or hacker thing? in other worlds does linux and google has a realtion?
<DaSkreech> sebastian: not everything
<DaSkreech> sebastian: try pressing alt+space
<llp78> premier_ chage pass on which user
<frank__> hello
<DaSkreech> premier_: your password ?
<premier_> llp78: the liveCD user
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: google IS linux
<BluesKaj> goob try another dvd ...that one may be faulty ...it does happen
<llp78> premier_ there is no password on the live cd
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: !!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> premier_: why would you want to do that?
<premier_> llp78: I can't get out of the locked screen without the password
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: are you morpheus or something?
<ina> Thanks now i am trying a little bit for myself how to compile.
<premier_> so apperently there is one
<ina> And then I will ask another questions if necessary
<llp78> premier_: have you set a password
<Sanne> ina: good luck :)
<premier_> you know, when you start the screensaver
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: I don't want to wake up with a big plug in my neck now
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: biggest install of redhat linux in the world (as some reports say)
<premier_> llp78: whats the command line to change the password
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Blue pill?
<llp78> premier_ "passwd"
<DaSkreech> premier_: passwd
<rodrigo> wich one is the one of the real world?
<DaSkreech> premier_: but it asks you for the current password which you don't have
<sebastian> DaSkreech well i not have experience before but at first look good, i have to say i am Microsoft MCSE but i hate Microsoft soft i hope every body have this kind of options in the future
<MECU> I'm running "./configure" and it says "cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."" but that doesn't seem to be something I can install? I did run configure once and it ran with some errors though
<DaSkreech> sebastian: they have this kind of option right now
<rathel> How do I unlock the mouse in Quake3?
<DaSkreech> MECU: errors or warnings ?
<DaSkreech> rathel: up up down down left right left right
<MECU> "undefined macro"s errors
<DaSkreech> rathel: what locked it?
<MECU> that was from running autoconf
<DaSkreech> MECU: is there a install.sh in the folder ?
<livingdaylight> i've lost wireless on laptop :S
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, i lost you earlier
<MECU> no
<rathel> DaSkreech: Quake3 I run it windowed and I would like to tell a friend on Kopete to get on.. but I can't figure out how to unlock it.
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: ah
<livingdaylight> I installed kubuntu on desktop and it was working a charm earlier after install, detected and configured wireless, no problems... but i don't know what happedn, suddenly lost internet connexion qand i cant reconfigure my wireless
<DaSkreech> MECU: Hmm did you read the README ?
<goob> BluesKaj: have tried another one - no luck. trying another brand...
<MECU> yup
<litb> will kubuntu 7.10 be shipped with kde4.0?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, eth1 is said to be enabled here, but no connexion
<DaSkreech> rathel: ah. umm Alt+ctrl+Space I think. Something close to that
<livingdaylight> Can anyone help diagnose /configure/fix my wireless connexion here?
<DaSkreech> litb: With?
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: IP address?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: are you a programmer?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, i get an error : The default Gateway IP address is invalid
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: sure why not? :)
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, i'm speaking to you from my Ubuntu box
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: haha
<rathel> DaSkreech: hmm.. Ctrl+Alt+Space didn't work for me.
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: What is your gateway address ?
<goob> BluesKaj: no luck with other brand..
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: wich had being your contributions to linux?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, sorry, don't know... how do i find out?
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: people get credits for that?
<litb> DaSkreech: ??
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: I was hoping that you would know :)
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: type route in a console
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yeah
<litb> DaSkreech: what's wrong ?
<DaSkreech> litb: what do you mean with ?
<litb> with kde?
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: what has being your contributions?
<DaSkreech> litb: yes
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: Some work on zope and kscreensavers
<litb> i mean whether kde is going to be included in the next kubuntu
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, there is nothing under Gateway... under Genmask i got 255.255.0.0
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: ok zope
<litb> the 4.0 version
<BluesKaj> goob are you choosing "new dvd data project" on k3b , not that it should matter ..cuz i haven't encountered that problem, so not sure what todo. :(
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: let me see what is that
<DaSkreech> litb: you can install it but it won't be on by default
<troyer> has anyone have the location of the script that installs thunderbird 2.0?
<troyer> i can't seem to find it
<DaSkreech> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: well I do like the Pythons, always look on the bright side of life
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: and zope is build in that
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: yep
<MECU> I run "./configure" and get some errors: [:24: ==: unexpected operator (same for 31) and ./configure: 47: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, basically under Gateway i see two asterisks; one for link-local and one for default
<rodrigo> DaSkreech:  building content management systems, intranets, portals, and custom applications
<goob> BluesKaj: yes, New data dvd project. Comes up with Please insert an empty or appendable DVD_+RW
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: that is wrong then
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: do you have a router or a modem ?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, yes, router
<erichj> gateway is the ip of the router
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: that's like data bases and office organizations isn't it?
<erichj> most are 192.168.2.1
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: sounds good but I stay with the art
<rodrigo> DaSkreech:  maybe I letter give my sand grane with some graphic stuff
<DaSkreech> rodrigo: please do :)
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, well i know the ip of router, it is 192.168.1.1
<livingdaylight> erichj, thx that helped... coz i'm speaking from ubuntu box which is going via the router... it is 192.168.1.1
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: ok type sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: dask and linux have legal support, I see there is a bit of controversy about pattents and stuff
<rodrigo> obviosuly some people doesn't like this kind of compettion
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, ok, now?
<rodrigo> if you know the "gates" i'm talking about, some wich doesn't like this "bills"
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: see if you can see the net
<daquino> does suspending the laptop mean it should come back up the same way it left off?
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, i did route again and 192.168.1.1 has been added
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: try and see if the net works
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, do i need to do more configuring or are you suggesting i open konqueror for example
<livingdaylight> ah.ok
<daquino> i suspended my laptop and when i turned it back on it didn't have everything running like i left it
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, no
<sebastian> how can i do for see mpg video in this OS ?
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: blast :)
<DaSkreech> sebastian: install libxine-extracodecs
<livingdaylight> DaSkreech, :S
<erichj> livingdaylight: are you using static ip's or allowing dchp to assign them?
<livingdaylight> ^^
<livingdaylight> erichj, allowing dchp to assign
<BluesKaj> goob , will k3b burn other media ?
<sebastian> DaSkreech with apt-get ?
<erichj> livingdaylight: if you can access the admin interface for your router, check it's dchp table and see if the router is seeing your machine
<livingdaylight> erichj, i can access it from my ubuntu box
<DaSkreech> sebastian: yes
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebastian> ok thx !!
<livingdaylight> erichj, obviously it is seeing the ubuntu box... but it is the kubuntu on laptop that was working and stopped working for some reason(presumably)
<klobster> how do I get the uuid of a part
<erichj> livingdaylight: yeah i am wanting you to check to see if it is seeing the laptop
<livingdaylight> erichj, how?
<erichj> livingdaylight: if it is, there will be an entry with the laptop hostname, mac address and assigned ip in the dchp table
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<klobster> thanks zach
<klobster> i mean DaScreech
<klobster> ; )
<livingdaylight> erichj, under the Mac tab? (i got a linksys router)
<erichj> livingdaylight: looking for something called DCHP TAble or click on the DCHP option and see if it gives any information
<erichj> livingdaylight: it might be in there
<livingdaylight> erichj, there is just the option to enable or disable mac and it is set to disable
* DaSkreech hits klobster  with a bayside tiger claw
<sebastian> oh another thing when i install the OS never setting my root acount just a user acount how i can do now for the have the root acount ?
<erichj> livingdaylight: enable it
<DaSkreech> sebastian: use sudo
<DaSkreech> sebastian: it will ask you for a password. The password is the one you use to login
<Sanne> !root | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaSkreech> Well gnight everyone
<erichj> night
<DaSkreech> I'm going to lie down
<navets> does anyone know if vmware-workstation supports direct X or if its able to run warcraft 3?
<DaSkreech> navets: Wine can run War3
<daquino> can my dam laptop go into a hibernation mode hwen i close the lid /
<navets> DaSkreech, my opengl wont work properly and nobody seems to be able to help me fix it
<DaSkreech> !opengl | navets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> navets: best place to ask is #ubuntu-effects
<Ayabara> Hey. I just installed kubuntu-desktop and switched from gnome to kde. All my fonts are huge on my 1680*1050 display. Are the fonts meant to be big by default, or is it something weird in my setup?
<DaSkreech> bye rodrigo
<livingdaylight> erichj, when i enable mac filter i get two further options 1. to Prevent PCs listed from accessing the wireless 2.Permit only PCs listed to access the wireless network
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erichj> livingdaylight: permit only pc's listed access
<erichj> livingdaylight: i am assuming here that the laptop will be using wifi?
<Ayabara> anyone? are the default fonts on Kubuntu meant to be big?
<coreymon77> Ayabara: nope
<Ayabara> coreymon77, I have just restarted X, (not my computer) after installing kde, but that shouldn't have anything to say?
<Ayabara> "Sans Serif 9" is chosen for most fonts
<coreymon77> Ayabara: and the fonts are huge?
<Ayabara> coreymon77, well.. not HUGE, but a lot bigger than I think they should be
<coreymon77> Ayabara: then make em smaller
<Ayabara> coreymon77, I will. I just wondered if there were ghosts in the machine :-)
<ICM> So bascially (as I'm reading the commonquestions on the wiki) the only differences between the DVD and CD of kubuntu 7.04 is different installers?
<coreymon77> ICM: kinda
<ICM> ..and a difference in size of about 3710 MB
<SlimeyPete> ICM: the dvd contains lots more packages, and thus is useful if you have no net connection
<sebastian> the system cant find libxine-extracodecs , how i can find ?
<ICM> Ah, in that case, I'll just go with the CD
<coreymon77> ICM: the dvd contains the desktop (livecd) and alternate (text mdoe) installers all in one
<ICM> Thanks
<coreymon77> ICM: a cd doesnt have the space for that
<coreymon77> ICM: so they split it into 2
<CPrgmSwR2> how do I install flash player on kubuntu
<ICM> Wait, there are two CDs?
<ICM> (I'm looking at torrenting this, not getting it via HTTP because my connection *can* be flakey at times)
<coreymon77> ICM: there are two cds
<coreymon77> ICM: but you only need one of them
<coreymon77> ICM: one cd is the livecd installer and the other one is the text mode installer for special and low ram systems
<ICM> ah, okay
<coreymon77> ICM: i would suggest the desktop cd unless you have a reason to use the alternate
<ICM> kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso shall work then
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> if you have an x86 comptuer
<ICM> I do :)
<coreymon77> and atleast 256 mb of ram
<ICM> heh, that shouldn't be an issue
<ICM> Basically I'm switching my server and my desktop
<rodrigo> DaSkreech: hey daks are you still here?
<ICM> I'm going to install Ubuntu Server on the 'new' server (I had Gentoo on my server)
<rodrigo> want to join me with to the cinelerra channel
<ICM> My new 'desktop' will be dual-boot with XP and Kubuntu
<ICM> I just need to find some good ham radio logging programs
<rodrigo> maybe you can understand better the help that are giving me there
<rodrigo> daskreech want to join me with to the cinelerra channel, maybe you can understand better the help that are giving me there
<BluesKaj> cinelerra is quite specialized rodrigo, that'w hy they have their own support chatroom
<rodrigo> yep blueskaj, that's why I need the support of my linux buddy the all good and helpful, daskreech
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with the help you are getting there ?
<rodrigo> bkueskaj, nothing, he had help me a lot here
<ina> Sanne: Seems I have made everything right. It is compiling now
<rodrigo> good pal this daskreech guy
<BluesKaj> yeah, he's everbody's pal :)
<rodrigo> I own him a beer or somethign
<BluesKaj> BBL ..time to do the BBQ thing
<rodrigo> lol yep
<sebastian> some body know how i can get the libxine-extracodecs ??
<erichj> the missouri bar association uses the same router as me. but they are stupid and haven't secured it. and the network is active. i wonder if i should walk next door and tell them.
<llp78> erichj you should chage
<ina> Sebastian: Adeptmanager?
<erichj> and they didn't change the default password for the router web admin
<sebastian> yes
<sebastian> ina yes
<ina> What exactly is the problem?
<ina> just type libxine in the serach window
<sebastian> just i try to have the codes for can use mpg
<sebastian> i have to download its but i dont know from were
<ina> Sebastian: Have you installed the extracodecs?
<sebastian> no
<ina> Have you open the adeptmanager?
<SlimeyPete> anyone know of a PAL tv tuner (USB or PCMCIA) which will work well with Kubuntu?
<sebastian> yes
<Sanne> ina: glad to hear it's compiling (was away making coffee, sorry)
<ina> sebastian just type in the serahc window libxine
<daquino> why is ruby installed but no gem ?
<sebastian> ok i try
<ina> Sanne: no problem
<ina> daqino: Why do I get errors with beryl on feisty but it is working
<ina> sebastian: what do you see
<sebastian> ina well say is installed but i cant see videos in here
<ina> Sebastian what for a player are you using
<jhutchins> !mp3 | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ina> Sebastian: Try libxine1-ffmpeg
<ina> maybe this works
<sebastian> ok let me see
<evsophomore2009> Im trying to get the latest Flash Player for Konqueror and when i put it in the terminal, it asks for my browser
<ina> Sebastian: Tell me more i there are results :)
<evsophomore2009> and it cant find Konqueror, but it asks for Mozilla, Firefox, Seamonky
<evsophomore2009> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<evsophomore2009> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): Konqueror
<evsophomore2009> dir= /home/mike/Konqueror
<evsophomore2009> WARNING: /home/mike/Konqueror is not a directory.
<evsophomore2009> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey,
<evsophomore2009> or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<evsophomore2009> Can anyone Helo?>
<evsophomore2009> *Help
<daquino> this chat sucks
<tof> anybody knows where konqueror stores the favorites?
<Ayabara> you guys use the kde fonts for gtk applications as well?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, open adept or synaptic and type in flash, choose flashplayer-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree to install
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, then install them
<sebastian> ina i need the codecs package i think so
<tof> ok fyi I found them ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<ina> Sebastian: waht have you installed?
<livingdaylight> erichj, dude... i know you were trying to help but its not advisable to just randomly enable and disable things in a router... i lost all connection alltogether and have only sorted my ubuntu wirelss out now
<sebastian> libxine 1c2 and libexinerame1
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: it still dosent work
<evsophomore2009> i downloaded it and installed it on Adept
<BluesKaj> logout and back in
<sebastian> ina libxine 1c2 and libexinerame1
<BluesKaj> make sure you closed the browser first
<ina> sebastian: You should install libxine-ffmpeg
<edmar> any one from brazil!!!!????
<jhutchins> edmar: Sometimes, you might try #kubuntu-br
<sebastian> ina how ? :-)
<jhutchins> !mp3 | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edmar> thanks
<sebastian> ok thx +
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: Is there a way to enable it on Konqueror?
<marko_> guys
<nosrednaekim> evsophomore2009: could you restate it for me?I got here late.
<marko_> why when i run firefox it's telling me that it's already running... but i can't find it in ps aux
<evsophomore2009> Nosrednaekim: okay so i wanna be able to watch vids on myspace//Youtube
<evsophomore2009> it says i need the latest Flash_9. so i downloaded it and installed it from Adept
<nosrednaekim> marko_: yeah some file wasn't closed correctly, which locks firefox's state as open.
<evsophomore2009> and it still isnt working
<BluesKaj> konq settings /configure konq/plugins/scan for plugins/apply
<marko_> nosrednaekim,  how do i fix it
<nosrednaekim> marko_: wait about 10 minutes, or logout and log back in
<SlimeyPete> evsophomore2009: did you install flash,or gnash?
<marko_> nok_,
<marko_> nosrednaekim,
<marko_> I'm waiting
<marko_> 6 hurs
<marko_> xD
<marko_> hours*
<BluesKaj> bbl,BBQ is waiting
<nosrednaekim> marko_: lol... log out and then back in
<evsophomore2009> Flash
<oooooops> i'm not sure if this is the right place or not, i've tried the forums and not gotten much (no) response.  dealing with wireless issue on Lenovo T42P - using (trying to use) ndiswrapper.  i can connect to my router which uses WPA-PSK and the connection will stay connected for about 5 minutes then no more connection.  the DHCP is about 12 hours so i don't think it's related.  anyone give any pointers?  as a side note it appears to
<SlimeyPete> evsophomore2009: I suggest just downloading from the Adobe website
<SlimeyPete> they provide installtion instructions. It's easy to install.
<evsophomore2009> Slimeypete: i tried that also
<evsophomore2009> and when i try to install it through the treminal, it asks for the browser
<evsophomore2009> and it says Konqueor isnt found
<SlimeyPete> oh right... I'm not sure what to do then. I don't use Konqueror.
<SlimeyPete> I use Firefox or Opera, depending on my mood.
<marko_> well
<marko_> nosrednaekim,  it didn't worked:)
<marko_> but i fixed it with
<marko_> killall -9 firefox-bin
<evsophomore2009> SlimeyPete: Firefox, Mozialla and Opera all shut down unexpectantly too much to even use
<nosrednaekim> marko_: logging out and then back in?
<evsophomore2009> so im stuck with Konqueror
<marko_> nosrednaekim,  yes
<jose> 
<rodrigo> any one knows the package name who contains the  libx26 ?
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser...choose you r default browser , konq should be listed
<rodrigo> libx264
<nosrednaekim> marko_: hmmph. that has me stumped, try reinstalling firefox?
<SlimeyPete> evsophomore2009: I did a quick google search and it looks like you might be able to tell the flash installer to install for Firefox, then point konqueror at the Firefox plugin somehow
<SlimeyPete> not sure how, though
<marko_> nosrednaekim,
<marko_> i fixed
<marko_> it
<marko_> alreday
<marko_> i told you i usef
<marko_> killall -9 firefox-bin
<nosrednaekim> marko_: oh ok... I didn't see that message..sorry
<oooooops> any ndiswrapper/wpa  experts?
<BluesKaj> marko_, don't use the enter key for emphasis pls
<rodrigo> does any onw konow the package name who contains this libraries: libx264.so.54  ??
<rathel> I use Hamachi.. How do I start 'tuncfg' everytime I start my computer?
<ina> Does someone knows where I get a package for adding replaygain on Musepack?
<Dragnslcr> rodrigo- x264-bin maybe?
<evsophomore2009> sudSlimeyPete:
<evsophomore2009> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-konq
<evsophomore2009> Password:
<evsophomore2009> No alternatives for x-www-konq.
<BluesKaj> it's part of the xine pkg depenedencies , rodrigo
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, that means your only browser available is konq ...try firefox
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: Firefox dosent work on my computer
<evsophomore2009> BLueskaj: it closes unexpectantly toooo many times
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: brb im gonna re-start my pc
<BluesKaj> hmm , sorry to hear that evsophomore2009 :(  , sounds like you have "codec issues"
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: Nope still didnt work
<ina> I have a replaygain package named replaygain and it says it is an executable file
<hitmanWilly> ina, what's the extension?
<hitmanWilly> ina, is this firefox telling you this?
<BluesKaj> hmm , sorry to hear that evsophomore2009 :(  , sounds like you have "codec issues"
<rathel> Speaking of Firefox, I wish mine was faster on certain sites. :(
<ina> hitmanWilly I axtacted a package
<ina> it says only replaygain
<hitmanWilly> ina, did you try running it?
<hitmanWilly> rathel, you may try swiftfox
<ina> hitmanWilly:   I am not shure how to do that because I am a noob
<binvij> Hi, how can i figure out the appropriate arguments for nvidia-config for  my geforce 6100 laptop
<rathel> hitmanWilly: Swiftfox eh? Havn't heard that, I'm trying Fasterfox now.
<hitmanWilly> rathel, its compiled to run faster on certain architectures
<hitmanWilly> ina, where did you extract it?
<darkrift> how do i make tray icons go back to the tray and not in a taskbar button?
<evsophomore2009> Blueskaj: is there any other browsers other than Mozilla, Firefox, Konqueor, Seamonkey, Opera
<darkrift> power mgr, kmix and knetworkmanager are all in teh taskbar instead of the tray
<ina> hitmanWilly: on my homefolder
<rathel> hitmanWilly: Downloading Swiftfox, about it try it. Thanks for the tip.
<ina> hitmanWilly: /home/ina
<hitmanWilly> ina, ok, open up a console and run ./replaygain
<hitmanWilly> ina, the ./ tells it to look in the current dir, which should be your home folder by defualt
<mvorotyagin> 1
<BluesKaj> evsophomore2009, i think you are lookingin the wrong direction...perhaps you should check what media codecs are required at your fav websites and install them
<BluesKaj> BBL
<hitmanWilly> ina, if it gives you permission issues, try with sudo
<Minataku> Too much going on to go off topic
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> <.<
<Minataku> Or not
<evsophomore2009> how do i install Seamonkey
<evsophomore2009> ?
<Minataku> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<evsophomore2009> when i try "sudo apt-get install seamonkey" it dosent work
<ina> hitmanWilly: it says no such a file or directory
<Minataku> Yeah, evsophomore2009, because it doesn't exist
<coreymon77> !info mozilla-seamonkey
<evsophomore2009> E: Couldn't find package seamonkey
<ubotu> Package mozilla-seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<coreymon77> its not in the repos
<Minataku> Isn't that just the browser part of Mozilla?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> thats firefox
<evsophomore2009> Mozilla, and Firefox dont work
<Minataku> No, coreymon77
<evsophomore2009> they close much too often
<Minataku> Firefox is a completely different thing
<Minataku> Mozilla is an app suite
<Minataku> Firefox is a separate browser
<Minataku> Seamonkey is ???
<Minataku> What a dumb name choice
<Minataku> But that
<Minataku> s beside the point
<rathel> hitmanWilly: Swiftfox didn't help. lol
<Minataku> s/\n/'/
<ina> hitmanWilly: now I can see something
<coreymon77> evsophomore2009: the package for firefox is mozilla-firefox
<coreymon77> evsophomore2009: not just firefox
<Minataku> Strangely enough, it's the same in Gentoo
<Minataku> "mozilla-firefox"
<hitmanWilly> back in a minute
<coreymon77> evsophomore2009: to get firefox is apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Minataku> Pain in the ass, really, but whatever
<evsophomore2009> Coreymon77: i dont want Mozilla-Firefox
<evsophomore2009> Mozilla & Firefox both close every 5 secs for no reason
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: Launch it from Konsole
<Minataku> Let's find out why
<Minataku> Chances are if both of them are crashing, Seamonkey is gonna be the same
<Minataku> (Man, that's a stupid name)
<evsophomore2009> Minataku: okay its open
<Minataku> evsophomore2009: Now do whatever until it crashes
<coreymon77> evsophomore2009: chances are that if they are both crashing, that something is the matter
<ina> I am leaving. Bye thanks for helping :)
#kubuntu 2007-06-17
<Minataku> coreymon77: Watch, now it's not gonna crash on him
<Minataku> XD
<evsophomore2009> Coreymon: figures, it dosent crash when the Terminal is up
<coreymon77> evsophomore2009: i have a feeling this isnt mozilla or firefoxes fault
<evsophomore2009> when i close the terminal, it closes also..which makes sence, but when i open firefox without the terminal, it closes when i type in youtube.com
<coreymon77> i have a feeling that something has to be wrong with your system, things dont jsut crash
<evsophomore2009> anyway you can help
<coreymon77> yup, thers a problem wiht your system, mine didnt crash
<coreymon77> i dont knwo what the problem is
<binvij> where can i get the source for kubunut
<binvij> *kubuntu
<zipper> it could be a firefox plugin / mplayer / vlc /whatever crashing firefox whenever he enters a page that contains videos?
<evsophomore2009> Zipper: its not just vids
<ron_> hi, I am a new user who has just installed his first version of kubuntu feisty.  I would like to get the Win32 codecs for watching the Win media (cough) that I have to watch from various places.  Where do I get those codecs for Kubunutu feisty, please?
<sigbjorn> hi,trying to find som help! Just installed Kubuntu 7.04 and trying to install Linuxmce - however I do not have enough disc space on this drive (5GB). How can I easily uninstall all default and unneeded applications that gets installed with kubuntu to free up disc space for linuxmce?
<nosrednaekim> !codecs | ron_
<ubotu> ron_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: thats an awful small drive. how are you expecting to store any media on it?
<sigbjorn> well, its actually 40gb - but inly 5gb is for ubuntu
<sigbjorn> media is stored on another partition
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: ah... well you MIGHT want to repartition.
<ron_> nosrednaekim: thanks!  I try not to use closed formats, but sometimes I have to see something in Win formats.  Thanks for your help!
<sigbjorn> I thougth 5gb was enough for kubuntu + linuxmce, but guess I was wrong then. difficult to find how much space is needed for both of them
<nosrednaekim> ron_: did that page have what you wanted?
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: I would give it at least 10 GB.
<sigbjorn> hm, will try to do that, but with 10gb winxp + 10gb kubuntu I only have 20gb for media :( . will try to increase the space with gparted though. I just wondered if there was some big applications that came with kubuntu that I could try to uninstall before I delete files
<ICM> bye all, gotta install Kubuntu Server on my server
<ICM> goodbye Gentoo!
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: there is of course all of KDE... if you want a lightweight one(use Xubuntu)
<jriachi> (mmm... has anyone ever thought that ubuntu -as in "ubuntu-desktop"/"download ubuntu" should be called gubuntu? and reserve ubuntu for the whole project?)
<ICM> Aswell as install KUbuntu on my desktop (after I install XP)
<rathel> lol How do I make Backspace, Back In firefox, like it is in Windows?
<ICM> dual boot = win
<Ayabara> I used gnome-art in ubuntu for getting desktop backgrounds and stuff. Is there a similar app for kde?
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: browse to "www.kde-look.com"
<nosrednaekim> and yes, I believe there is a way to fetch wallpapers
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: thanks.
<sigbjorn> also - how do I find how much free space is available on the current drive?
<jriachi> sigbjorn: in a konsole: df -h , i think that with a konqueror->right-click->properties you can also see it
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: df
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: wrong link, it's .org, not .com :-)
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: sorry!
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: no problem.
<sigbjorn> jriachi: works in konqueror for the different media catalogues (cdrom/sda1-2-3-5) but not on the rootcatalogue itself, however found out that /dev/sda7/ (which I assume is the current partition) is 100% full
<sigbjorn> by using df -h
<jriachi> sigbjorn: i am more used to the console commands than to their gui couterparts
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: do a df and then look for the partition named "/"
<sigbjorn> nosrednaekim: yes this was sda7 mounted as / - 100% full
<sigbjorn> and its 4 GB
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: ouch.. that IS cutting it close.
<sigbjorn> yup :P
<nosrednaekim> its the last partition on your disc.... can you repartition and give it like 4 more? I'm sure that would be fine
<sigbjorn> not sure if its the last one, but I have gparted on a usb and will try to start it and grab some more space
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: k
<sigbjorn> not sure if I can do it within kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> sigbjorn: yes, you can..."fdisk". But gparted would probably be better
<sigbjorn> oki, thanks - will try to boot gparted first and see if it is enough just to copy the files to a USB-disk and then try to boot from it
<jriachi> i am running kubuntu, if i install ubuntu-destkop (i want to test gnome), will it change anything in my current setup (appart from new menu entries)?... i mean will default applications change, will gdm override kdm or anything?
<Dragnslcr> Not sure, but Gnome might be set as your default window manager. I wouldn't think it would change anything else
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: you can select between KDM and gdm. no, it shouldn't change your K menu (besides adding new things)
* jriachi is typing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jriachi> (i still think that they should call it gubuntu-desktop...:) )
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: lol
<jriachi> nosrednaekim: when i read "how to do Foo in ubuntu"... sometimes aplies to kubuntu (e.g. doc about the sudo thing) and sometimes doesn't (e.g. doc about beryl)
<jriachi> and that is confusing
<amnesiac> good evening phreakers hihihih
<amnesiac> marcelo is in a on off zone i think  lol
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: yeah, thats why I have both installed (so I have all the programs and such.
<jriachi> yes... but still I think that a part shouldn't be called like the whole... specially in a case like this where confussion is so probable (and prone to cause trouble)
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: Ubuntu is all the rage.if you are running kubuntu, its almost as if you aren't using ubuntu at all almost a debian disto.
<lolopop> hi
<lolopop> LVM anyone?
<jriachi> lolopop: no thanks, i only smoke tobacco
<lolopop> jriachi: HA HA HA HA HA, sooo funny
<jriachi> (sorry, i didn't wanted to type it... a green dwarf told me to)
<jriachi> and btw, someday i have to start trying lvm... is it easy to setup?
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: sorry missed it.. what did you say?
<sebastian_> how i can get ffmpeg package ?
<hitmanWilly> sebastian_, apt-get
<sebastian_> i try whit sudo apt-get and no way
<amnesiac> look for the gstreamer-ffmpeg under adept
<aroo> How can I remove the mounted device icons from my desktop? Things like 2 USB devices and CDROM drive. I have "show device icons" unchecked in Desktop Behavior but the icons persist.
<hitmanWilly> sebastian_, it may be under libffmpeg
<hitmanWilly> sebastian_, or something similar
<amnesiac> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer-all
<sebastian_> i try to by libffmpeg and nothing
<amnesiac> or something like that use the tab key in the konsole
<amnesiac> you  will find it
<lolopop> LVM easy to set up? Not if you are trying to put root in LVM which IS WHAT TF I want
<jriachi> aroo: in general   unckeck the show icons, aply.. check show icons
<sebastian_> amnesiac all the time say the system cant find the package
<lolopop> ubuntu's lvm text based is the crappiest software around the world after m$$$
<aroo> jriachi: I did and the icons just come right back even though they're still unchecked
<jriachi> aroo: open a konsole ---> killall kdesktop ; kdesktop
<amnesiac> are you still mounted jriachi ??
<jriachi> amnesiac: uh?
<aroo> jriachi: Just did and they came back :(
<jriachi> aroo: it happened to me, but restarting the desktop solved it :S
<aroo> Argh!
<jriachi> (are you sure you have it unchecked? try unchecking every device type or something.... i dunno how to help :S)
<aroo> Yea, I'm staring at it right now and it's not checked
<aroo> It's alright I'll just play around
<jriachi> (please, anyone give me a reason to stop playing with kubuntu and start studing Comm. Electronics, please...)
<nosrednaekim> jriachi: don't!
<jriachi> btw, in English.. an amplificator is a "tetrapole/cuadripole/quadpole/...?"
<raymond> my optical drives no longer auto mount when medium is put in
<hgarcia> does anyone have kubuntu on a laptop with a ATI video card?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> ATI 200M
<hgarcia> thats what I have too
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: yep integrated though.
<nosrednaekim> I have a Xpress1100
<nosrednaekim> which is the same as a 200M
<raymond> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<raymond> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hgarcia> have you upgraded your video drivers?
<raymond> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raymond> urg
<SlimeyPete> hgarcia: I installed the fglrx ones, yeah.
<hgarcia> I did that too
<hgarcia> have you gone to ati and downloaded and installed the newer driver?
<SlimeyPete> no
<SlimeyPete> I haven't had any reason to do so
<nosrednaekim> I have the default fglrx ones, everything working fine
<raymond> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hgarcia> in the systems setting there is a option for standard or proprietry. Which one do you have selected?
<icatalina> hi
<icatalina> i need to set a file as hide on a windows (fat32) partition from ubuntu, any idea?
<revvltn> hi
<nosrednaekim> hgarcia: prorpietary (if that is the resctited-manager)
<revvltn> would it work to transplant the directories into a LVM partitions then boot off them
<revvltn> ?
<revvltn> of course editing fstab accordingly
<revvltn> will Kubuntu go haywire? Or would it boot fine as if nothing ever happened?
<hgarcia> ok, t hanks
<gio> I'm trying to use this program..I'm sorry if I make some mistakes!
<gio> Right..Hello to all the community!
<amnesiac> hai gio
<gio> Hi amnesiac!
<gio> So I have understood correctly, this program allow me to log in into a common chat, with several argument..
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> lots of channels are available
<gio> Great! By default, I've found this kubuntu channel..
<sebastian_> help i cant use the gedit i try to donwload the packages but i cant i have the ubuntu 5.1 i dont know whats is wrong
<gio> Sebastian,which is the error message?
<joaoluiz> Aloo
<joaoluiz> Hi
<gio> Hi!
<joaoluiz> can i help me?
<DudeMeister> anybody know how to get beryl to start by default?
<joaoluiz> I'm Brazilian.. and you?
<nosrednaekim> DudeMeister: you're not using XGl are you?
<gio> You have to install it, and than, if I rember well, It's sufficient to go into the beryl menu and press start
<sebastian_> gio say the sytem cant find the package , for fix it's up-loadig the system i use apt-get aptitude upload and cant read the packages so cant download and i cant change the sources list becouse dont work the gedit
<DudeMeister> no i'm using aiglx
<DudeMeister> nvm i figured it out
<gio> have you tried kate or nano?
<ejortegau> hi guys. small question: any work arounds to get gmail working with konqueror? currently using kde 3.5.6 on kubuntu 7.04
<Dragnslcr> DudeMeister- symlink beryl-manager to ~/.kde/Autostart
<joaoluiz> anybody help me ?
<joaoluiz> i'm brazilian
<gio> @ejortegau: I can't understand the problem..you want to see gmail by konqueror?
<Dragnslcr> joaoluiz- sorry, we can't help with that
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: lol
<joaoluiz> thanks
<gio> joauluiz
<ejortegau> gio: yes, withouth having to resort to basic html view
<joaoluiz> fuck you!
<gio> wich is the problem?
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh, it was way too easy
<joaoluiz> sorry
<ejortegau> gio: well, it shows the loading  thing, then page goes blank, nothing else happens... does it work for you?
<joaoluiz> hi gio
<joaoluiz> sorry my english
<gio> @ejorte: now I try
<BluesKaj> !br | joaoluiz
<ubotu> joaoluiz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<joaoluiz> obrigado
<joaoluiz> i'm sorry! again
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: gmail seems to be working for me..
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: that's strange... it doesn't work here... what kubuntu/kde version are you running? and what are your settings for user agent in konq?
<gio> @ejorte: My konqueror doesn't connect totally!:(
<ejortegau> gio: lol, you have more problems than i do...
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: OTOH, it just did something wierd.
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: what?
<gio> In fact I work with firefox!
<gio> Now I try again..this is a fu*king starnge thing!
<nosrednaekim> all of a sudden it started reloading, and then right when it was finished, it started reloading again
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: i'll try again on mine
<nosrednaekim> ejortegau: yeah, its not working here
<nosrednaekim> which is really sad
<ejortegau> yeah... i really like konq over ff... sad thing is gmail doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... well you can always set gmail up with POP forwarding.
<ejortegau> nosrednaekim: yeah, i guess...
<gio> If you use thunderburd or a generic client it's quite simple
<ejortegau> i had it with kmail an my old computer
<gio> but my konqueror doesn't work!
<ejortegau> well, thanks anyway, guys
<ejortegau> g2g
<ejortegau> cya
<gio> Kmail, right, it's good working
<rathel> I'm having a problem, I have a windows computer with RDP enabled, I go into KRDC and do: rdp:/(ip address) and then I get an error message saying:  Could not start rdesktop: make sure rdesktop is properly installed. What am I doing wrong?
<nosrednaekim> rathel: is rdesktop installed?
<rathel> nosrednaekim: hmm.. lemme double-check.
<rathel> nosrednaekim: lol It is now. XD
<rathel> I feel so stupid now. lol
<nosrednaekim> rathel: hehe... thats why you ALWAYS follow the error messages
<soulrider> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<klobster> do I _need_ the kopt= line in my ./grub/menu.lst?
<stdin> klobster: it's used when grub automatically updates it's list. ie: when you install a new kernel
<klobster> so it shouldn't affect my regular boot routines?
<klobster> stdin: because my system appears to be hanging during boot
<stdin> klobster: no, it has nothing to do with booting
<klobster> stdin: do you know of any kernel options I can add to the kernel line of my grub to make it more verbose?
<BluesKaj> Warning ! if you update your kernel , grub may be overwritten and not boot properly ...it happened to me yeaterday
<BluesKaj> yesterday
<stdin> klobster: take off the "splash" option, and (to be even more verbose) remove "quiet"
<stdin> BluesKaj: how can the kernel overwrite grub?
<klobster> BluesKaj: neither 2.6.20.15 or 2.6.20.16 will boot
<BluesKaj> stdin, good question ..dunno how it happened
<klobster> stdin: is there a way to make it more verbose than that?
<klobster> it's something to do with /dev(h|s)da
<stdin> klobster: maybe add "verbose" to the commands
<stdin> klobster: sounds like it's running fsck
<klobster> wouldn't it tell me that?
<klobster> also if I leave it (for over an hour at one point) it's still hung
<stdin> well, it would say fsck was running
<BluesKaj> BTW I used synaptic to upgrade , that could have been my mistake , dunno why
<klobster> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom    is the last msg I see
<metbsd> kubuntu is loading forever
<level1> hello, if I have a seperate /home partition, is 6GB enough for my OS, so that my computer still runs very fast?
<klobster> do you know what the datestamp is of files installed off the fiesty ISO?
<nosrednaekim> level1: 6 gigs..... i'd give it at least 8 to be safe
<jriachi> level1, having separate partitions isn't related to computer speed (i think) :S
<metbsd> i boot with kubuntu desktop iso, but it's loading forever
<level1> jriachi: what I mean is, is 6GB enough to keep it running smoothly
<level1> nosrednaekim: Is it worth repartitioning now that I've already reinstalled?
<jriachi> i have installed kde+gnome and i occupies 2.1 G
<level1> nosrednaekim: I'm not in a bind for space, I can allocated 10GB or 14GB if you think it will do any good
<nosrednaekim> level1: oh you installed to 6gigs?
<level1> yeah
<nosrednaekim> what does a "df" give you for free space on your / partition?
<level1> just today, I can still repartition, no problem
<level1> > /dev/sda1             5.8G  2.2G  3.4G  40% /
<level1> 3.4 is avail
<nosrednaekim> level1: you should be fine
<level1> okay, if it starts getting slow or troublesome I can always fix it, its just now is the easiest time to do that before I start putting stuff on here
<level1> hmmm... amarok seems to have forgetten things like which mp3's I listened to the most... can I get that data back?
<nosrednaekim> level1: its not a problem with speed; its a problem with installing more programs
<nosrednaekim> level1: did you save your previous home directory?
<level1> nosrednaekim: yes
<level1> nosrednaekim: I'm having trouble with mp3 support... is that in medibuntu or somewhere else?
<Frederick> folks I installed a theme with the theme nanager and it broke my whole video
<coreymon77> level1: was i talking to you earlier today?
<Frederick> can I change it to a previous state?
<level1> coreymon77: I don't remember you, but I used to be premier
<coreymon77> level1: oh, then no
<level1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChaosMachine> Er, could anyone help me with some issues on installing openchrome driver?
<imanewbie> folkI need help a kde theme broke my whole xserver
<imanewbie> I got the screen with double images and fliker
<imanewbie> can I somehow come back to a previous state?
<ChaosMachine> It says my IRQs are bad. And I need to unset LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH. ;x
<ChaosMachine> Or does anyone know how I can uninstall the driver so I can give it another try? D:
<ygetartson> hey, why cant i download the kubuntu i386 dvd image?
<level1> ygetartson: whats the problem
<ygetartson> no matter what i try, the last 300 mb he doesnt get
<level1> ygetartson: thats weird... are you using kget?
<level1> try installing that and see if it works
<ygetartson> in linux, i get a message: file size limit exceeded, core dumped
<ygetartson> with wgit
<ygetartson> wget
<level1> ygetartson: oh... how much diskspace do you have?
<level1> ygetartson: and what kind of filesystem is it?
<ygetartson> i have 8gb left before dl start
<ygetartson> ext3
<ygetartson> i even tried on windows now, same problem
<ygetartson> at the same amount of bits dled, dl stalls
<ChaosMachine> wow this sucks...x.x
<level1> ygetartson: some of the space is reserved for some reason, idk why... maybe you need to free up some space, is that possibel
<ygetartson> what is that? its crazy...
<ygetartson> hm
<level1> ChaosMachine: I don't know about your problem, its a serious one... maybe try #ubuntu?
<ygetartson> more than 4gb for security or so, dunno
<ygetartson> but that is my last resort. ill do that tomorrow.
<Frederick> folks a kde theme screwed my whole xserver can I have some help?
<ygetartson> now im gonna have a good wank and go to bed. gnight folks!
<Dragnslcr> Frederick- enable a different theme then? I'd be surprised if a theme could break X
<level1> wank... langauge
<Dragnslcr> If so, I'd say that's a problem with X
<ChaosMachine> okay, I'll try it. ;o
<Frederick> Dragnslcr: that is why im here
<Frederick> it really broke
<Frederick> I tried even xfce
<Dragnslcr> Switching to a different theme and restarting X doesn't fix it?
<Frederick> and I still with a messed screen how do I ask to apt-get to reconfigure my xserver
<level1> Dragnslcr: how can Frederick change his theme if he can't get to the gui?  Even I don't know how to do that from the command line
<Frederick> Dragnslcr: no
<Frederick> level1: I got to a "gui" completed twisted but it works
<Dragnslcr> Frederick- wow, I think you just went way over my head then.
<Dragnslcr> I can't imagine how a theme could permanently break X
<Schuenemann> !kasbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> Unless something else in xorg.conf got changed
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I get rid of this bar called kasbar?
<Frederick> I want to re-run the scripts to auto reconfigure xorg.conf
<Frederick> wich is the command?
<feni> omg ... fuck gaim/pidgin ... i don't get it ... there popups the whole time this stupid notification ...
<Schuenemann> feni, that notification sucks and can't be disabled
<feni> i added a buddy an now ... i don't know how to describe in engl. :P ... are there some German dudes?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: right click on panel->remove panel-kasbar
<Dragnslcr> What notification?
<Frederick> if I could google I would but I can barely use irssi on kacontrol
<nosrednaekim> !german | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, oh... thanks
<Frederick> feni: Ich kann ein bissien Deutch
<Frederick> so folk pleose say me this command line for sakes
<Frederick> it is something like apt-get install xorg --configure
<Frederick> sooooooooooooo?
<BluesKaj> Frederick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<feni> well ... i am 2 tired 4 translating ... or writing :P ... thx ... baibai
<feni> Ahh frederick ... what didd happen to your xserver?
<Dragnslcr> I don't have any annoying notifications in Gaim, so I have no idea what you're talking about
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, I added a notification (popup+sound) for a friend when he logs in, now I can't remove it
<feni> ... or your xorg
<heroin>  /exit
<feni> du u mean ... the psychoplugin?
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- you mean just for that specific contact?
<Frederick> feni: I installed a theme and it broken my whole x
<Schuenemann> exacly
<Schuenemann> I only added for a perso
<Frederick> resolution is goofed all is fucking goofed
<feni> ... i know that ... but thats only in kde ... gaim+kde ===> problemes
<feni> problems
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- sounds like a Buddy Pounce
<Schuenemann> what is a pounce?
<Dragnslcr> An action that occurs in response to a specific event
<feni> Frederick: go console ---> and type: sax2
<Schuenemann> yes, when he logs in
<Dragnslcr> e.g. sending a message when a contact comes online
<feni> or switch to /etc/X11
<Schuenemann> exacly, when he comes online
<feni> an take a look in your xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> how do I get rid of that?
<Dragnslcr> I'm checking my settings to see if I can find it, Schuenemann
<Dragnslcr> You can try right-clicking on the contact and going to Add Buddy Pounce
<Frederick> feni: and?
<Dragnslcr> Oh, duh
<feni> then reset your xserver
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- check Tools -> Buddy Pounces
<feni> aka restart
<Schuenemann> let me see
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, many pounces to that guy... I'll remove
<Frederick> did it many times
<feni> you opened sax2 many times?
<Frederick> I re run  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Frederick> I got no sax2
<feni> mhhh
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, gaim UI seems horrible
<feni> perhaps you have 2 be root?
<Schuenemann> I clicked many times: stop monitoring presence or something
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- what version are you using?
<feni> GAIM AND KDE IS HORRIBLE!
<Frederick> command not found
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, 1.5.0
<Schuenemann> feni, nah, KDE rocks :)
<lordblaa> hey guys - just trying to install ubuntu - ubiquity keeps hanging when i get to partition editor.. anything i can do?!
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- that's why, then. 2.0 is a huge improvement
<Frederick> fuck ubuntu broken my system I damm need to use it I got a TON of works to do
<lordblaa> oh jeez, just as i said that it started working
<lordblaa> of course
<lordblaa> bbl :D
<ubuntu> my kde enviroment working well hehehe
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, is it new? there isn't much time since I installed this one
<Frederick> I will re start and pry brb
<Frederick> but first
<Frederick> oki my problem started when I tried to install a theme with the theme installer oki?
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- I have 2.0beta6 from the repository
<Schuenemann> apt-get latest version is 1.2.0 heh
<Schuenemann> still beta?
<Dragnslcr> Not sure when Gaim will be replaces with Pidgin in the repository
<feni> the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .... it should work also
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, edgy
<Frederick> feni: tried
<Dragnslcr> Ah, that may be why
<feni> well well ... finally i would edit my xorg.config on my own ... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if they'll bother putting 2.0 into Edgy's repository
<feni> take a look in it
<erichj> gaim will be replaced with pidgin with gutsy
<Frederick> feni: it is open
<Schuenemann> I'll switch to feisty someday
<feni> paste the important lines
<Frederick> I got an ati radeon mobility as video card
<Dragnslcr> I'm still hoping Kopete will catch up a bit more with Pidgin in the near future. Couple little things that kinda annoyed me the last time I tried it
<Frederick> should I reboot now?
<feni> what did u change?
<Frederick> feni: nothing
<feni> :P
<MECU> I'm running ./configure and I get an error "syntax error near unexpected token 'MJPEG,'
<sebastian_> everybody is fron usa in here?
<Frederick> I dunno what to change and I cant google
<feni> man ...
<Schuenemann> kopete is annoying
<feni> try it
<feni> kopete sucks
<Frederick> feni: it seems normal
<feni> write it 2 me
<Frederick> how the hell I will edit something I dunno
<feni> send me your conf
<Dragnslcr> I think Kopete will make a lot of improvements in the next year or so
<Frederick> feni: I will flood you in pvt oki?
<feni> kk
<n8k99> Dragnslcr: i do like that kopete has video conferencing built in
<Schuenemann> Graphic card question: what would perform better, a geforce 32 MB nvidia or a geforce 64 MB non-nvidia?
<n8k99> instead of having to use a separate app like when using pidgin
<voidmage> wow.
<Dragnslcr> n8k99- yeah, I noticed on my parents' computer that their webcam automagically worked in Kopete
<voidmage> in konqueror web browsing
<voidmage> if i want to upload files
<voidmage> i can STILL use KIO
<voidmage> talk about well done.
<voidmage> too bad konqueror isn't a great browser.
<n8k99> Dragnslcr: it still doesnt do aol webcam but there is hopw
<n8k99> s/hope/hopw
<Dragnslcr> I think the only annoyances I had were the interface for handling metacontacts and needing something like 4 clicks to set an away status and message
<Dragnslcr> I figure those are probably fairly high on the list of UI improvements though
* n8k99 loves teh metacontacts and integration with the addressbook
<dangbert> I have an install question,
<n8k99> rightclick on the systray icon- set away status in the service menu
<sebastian_> i cant see mpeg videos somebody can help me?
<Dragnslcr> Does that also set the away message?
<Dragnslcr> sebastian_- think you need the libxine-ffmpeg package
<Dragnslcr> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n8k99> Dragnslcr: oh yes- systray icon:: RMB(clock) >Status> Away(click)
<n8k99> erm click for clock
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<sebastian_> Dragnslcr yes i try the all for donwload the package but nothing works i dont know whats wrong
<Dragnslcr> sebastian_- open up Adept, see if libxine-ffmpeg is installed
<sebastian_> no is not installed
<sebastian_> i dont have the package
<Dragnslcr> n8k99- maybe I'll spend a little time tomorrow messing around with Kopete again
* n8k99 thinks it is by far teh best multiprotocol chat application
<Dragnslcr> sebastian_- I think that's the one that has the mpeg decoder for stuff like Kaffeine
<dangbert> Here is the problem, I have a Gateway GT5220 that came with XP installed on a 250gig hd.  I tried to load Kubuntu and got an error message saying "APIC" was not tied to the timer.  I booted with the "noapic" option and it started to load.  Then it errored out with the following messages:
* n8k99 has tried trillian, gaim, fire, adium, pidgin....
<Dragnslcr> n8k99- have you noticed a bug with the history where it only actually logs messages if you have the "show previous messages in new chat window" option turned on?
<dangbert> 1) FS: cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block
<dangbert> 2) Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<n8k99> Dragnslcr: no i haven't- but i don't grep through my kopete logs often
<ubuntu__> hello
<dangbert> 3) Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS" unable to mount root FS on unknown-block (8,1)
<ubuntu__> can u tell me pls if i can install mp3 support running live cd??
<ubuntu__> pls
<ubuntu__> help me
<sebastian_> i try to get by sudo but say cant find tha package then i try to upload  the souces.list but the gedit dont work
<ChaosMachine> level1: Interesting thing about my video card problem, it was because I didnt have onboard set on primary in the bios.
<ubuntu__> pls somebody
<level1> ubuntu__: it should be the same as without the liveCD
<ubuntu__> why cant i play an mp3 file running live cd
<level1> ubuntu__: its a long story
<level1> !mp3 | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> tell me if i install kubuntu will i have also the decoders
<ubuntu__> or i have to search it on synaptic
<ubuntu__> pls somebody give me an answer
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu__: there is no OS in existence that comes with every codec by default
<sebastian_> ubuntu_  you need the codecs for the not free formats
<sebastian_> like mp3
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu__: its a legal issue nothing to do with the OS itself
<ubuntu__> yeah but searching for them in synaptic gives no results
<ubuntu__> what shall i do?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu__:  just install  the xine-extracodecs package an win32codecs
<sebastian_> now my problen is i cant get the ffmpeg i try with sudo apt-get but say cant find
<ubuntu__> and for video codecs also?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu__:  that will give you everything
<ubuntu__> oki
<ubuntu__> thks
<sebastian_> ubuntu_  sudo apt-get aptitude install ffmpeg
<sebastian_> thats whats say the web page
<ubuntu__> E: Invalid operation aptitude
<Linux_Galore> xine-extracodecs is a meta package that triggers allot of other packages to be installed
<BluesKaj> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rathel> hmm... I downloaded a source for a VLC Plugin, How would one go about compiling it? The directions that came with it are for Windows.
<sebastian_> the toten come with the codecs ready?
<Linux_Galore> rathel: ?? why would you download the source when the latest version is already on the repo ?
<ubuntu__> i think not
<rathel> Linux_Galore: It's a plugin, I don't think they have the plugin on the repo.
<Linux_Galore> rathel: vlc is a media player not a plugin
<rathel> Linux_Galore: Well... duh.
<BluesKaj> there are some plugins in the repos
<rathel> BluesKaj: Any for .Part file access?
<Linux_Galore> rathel: if you setup your sources you should have no need to build any plugins either
<BluesKaj> vlc has a  browser plugin
<ubuntu__> Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<rathel> hmm..... I know.
<ubuntu__> this is what it gives me
<rathel> I was just going to try and build the eMule Part file access, but nevermind.
<ubuntu__> why?
<Linux_Galore> the only thing I have really seen need to build from source is ffmpeg to be honest because it has allot of things disabled
<sebastian_> ubuntu_  whats version you have?
<ubuntu__> kubuntu 6.10
<ubuntu__> it aint workin
<ubuntu__> im going ti bed.....maybe tomorrow i will handell it
<ubuntu__> c ya guys
<sebastian_> ok you have to see the souce.list ubuntu_ see tomorrow
<sebastian_> this version 5.1 dont work so good with the packages i have to install the 7.0.4
<ChaosMachine> Okay, I have anoyher question now that my graphics card *seems* properly installed, why is glxgears running at 40 fps, and why is WoW not running at all anymore?
<ChaosMachine> Ah, nevermind. I'm still getting 494 fps on gears with a few programs running. Its just that WoW wont start. =p
<bustamante> hi
<bustamante> someone uses the software kexi?
<Schuenemann> !windozw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windozw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !windoze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4288> hi im having trouble i just installed kubuntu
<joe4288> i was using debian before
<joe4288> now im trying to get to the installer program but it wont let me su
<joe4288> i get the error message converstaion with su failed
<joe4288> its a new error message to me
<joe4288> and yes i setup a root account with a password
<Schuenemann> !root | joe4288
<ubotu> joe4288: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joe4288> there is a password because i set 1
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, is this the live-cd?
<joe4288> no?
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, hmm, sudo -i does the same thing, you may try that
<soulrider> why you guys trying to get intot he root account? :P
<joe4288> i can sudo and su in the command termianl no prob
<level1> I installed the medibuntu packages and the mp3 packages referred to by ubotu (!mp3) but I still can't get amarok to play mp3s...
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, oh, so this is an issue withe kdesu then?
<soulrider> level1: did you restart it? :P
<joe4288> its when i try using the install program i have trouble
<level1> what is the exact package associated with mp3s in amarok?
<level1> soulrider: amarok, not kde
<soulrider> level1: libxine-extracodecs
<Schuenemann> level1, libxine-extracodecs
<soulrider> that WILL make it work
<hitmanWilly> level1, amarok uses the xine engine by default to play files
<joe4288> hmm what do you think i should check out
<joe4288> maybe log into kde through the root and update my files?
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, maybe reinstall kdesu?
<joe4288> or can i run apt through the command terminal like debian?
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, yup, apt works just fine
<level1> soulrider: besides medibuntu, are there any inside tricks to getting media to play as well as possible on my computer?  My last ubuntu install, sometimes the media played a little choppy even with all the codecs I could find
<joe4288> sounds good ill pull up a terminal now and see what happens
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, most cmds are the same as under deb
<joe4288> well deb was a little wild for me (still kinda new to linux) so i figured i try known territory but a little more under controll
<joe4288> plus im happy i can still use deb packages if need be
<soulrider> level1: i never used the medibuntu stuff
<wolferine> to get nfs working, what service does it use (that u will need to restart) ?
<soulrider> and medibuntu somehow sounds like ubuntu for war medics :P
<soulrider> wolferine: i think theres a nfs dawmon, let me check
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, all the underlying debian stuff is still there, but im not sure if vanilla debian pkgs will install properly, ubuntu changes some stuff around
<wolferine> yeah, I just see nfs-common
<wolferine> but thats not it
<joe4288> hmmm thats no fun
<soulrider> wolferine: i think its netfs
<wolferine> was reading the doc, but its not "ubuntu"-ized
<soulrider> im not sure though, im running archlinux
<joe4288> well im updating through apt now
<joe4288> then ill reinstall kdesu
<wolferine> its not the portmapper either
<joe4288> and restart
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, i don't think there's a kdesu pkg by itself, i believe its under one of the main kde pkgs
<joe4288> so then what should i do about kdesu not working?
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: this could cause trouble :)
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, did you just add the root acct? if so, then you may have to relog/restart
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: no i installed it when i installed ubuntu (expert mode(
<hitmanWilly> ah, k
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, i think its kde-base that kdesu is under, but don't quote me on that :)
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: well its being updated so when i restart ill let you know if its working
<hitmanWilly> k
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: but i found it strange that if i log off then back on my mouse dissapears?
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: have any idea what would cause that?
<hitmanWilly> ?
<hitmanWilly> that is weird
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: yea i know cant really think what would cause that but ill see if its fixed after the update
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, probably an issue with xorg.conf...
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: does the kde theme manger have to be installed because i dont see it in the system setup
<draik> Hello
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: so i cant install the kde themes i have
<draik> I am having an issue trying to access an online radio
<draik> This is the error message I am getting...
<draik> No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, try kcontrol...that one has it im pretty sure
<draik> Totem could not play 'mms://RadioCasasGrandes2.serverroom.us/xhnvg'.
<draik> No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, the old style system settings
<draik> In that order.
<level1> what does this mean? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<draik> I'm trying to listen to my brother-in-law's baseball game and I can't get the online radio to load/play.
<draik> Any clues?
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: i dont see kcontroll any where unless your talking about the system configurator thats there
<BluesKaj> level1, using an ATI card?
<level1> yeah
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: changing distros is hard :(
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, run it in a cmd line...trust me, its there :)
<level1> BluesKaj: man, I been through this too many times
<level1> BluesKaj: so, I install fglrx, then I run aticonfig --intial, then what?
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: koo koo wheres the program located that lets you edit the k menu items (cant remeber what its called)
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, tell me about it, used slack for the longest time, then went to gentoo on this machine and kubuntu on the laptop. fun times :P
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: dam all over the place
<draik> Anyone here know what I might be missing?
<level1> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: howd you like gentoo (wanted to try it but still a little to new to linux to think i could pull it off)
<BluesKaj> level1 , no ...try this tutorial ... it 's apatched , modded driver especially written for fglrx on feisty: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, it should be a right click option on the kmenu IIRC, other than that i don't know
* hitmanWilly is using windowmaker atm
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: i was talking about putting a new item in the k menu and adding the command to run a program (like kcontroll)
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, its a pita to get set up, but once you get it going its beautiful
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, not sure...
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: i knew debian had it but god help me i cant remeber what its called
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: but the updates done so ill brb and let you know if its all good
<hitmanWilly> k
<draik> What do I need to play mms?
<hitmanWilly> draik, maybe try a different player...
<draik> hitmanWilly: How do I do that if firefox is selecting Totem?
<level1> BluesKaj: man, thats a long tutorial... can't I just do it the fiesty way?
<BluesKaj> draik, mms is multimedia streams ...they could be anything
<hitmanWilly> draik, copy the URL into the other player, like amarok
<BluesKaj> mostly mp3 or aaac tho
<BluesKaj> aac
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, his issue is that totem can't open URL's
<redoo> hy@all
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj, ie net radio
<BluesKaj> amarok has a much better internet radio setup than totem and the others, but one has to wait for the codecs to load ...sometimes takes some patience and clicking play 2 or 3 times dependening on the buffer
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: well im back
<joe4288> hitmanWilly:
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: and it seems to be working
<draik> hitmanWilly: mms://RadioCasasGrandes2.serverroom.us/xhnvg
<draik> I can't play it
<joe4288> hitmanWilly: im tired need sleep so thanks for the help good night
<hitmanWilly> draik, ok, try this, on the cmd line: mplayer <URL>
<hitmanWilly> draik, see if that works
<hitmanWilly> joe4288, np
<level1> whats the equivently to kdesu in gnome?
<hitmanWilly> gksu
<level1> gksu restricted-manager
<level1> bash: /usr/bin/command-not-found: restricted: cannot specify `/' in command names
<level1> so, apparently not
<draik> hitmanWilly: Sorry, it didn't play
<draik> In the URL, I include the "mms://" or no?
<BluesKaj> draik , it doesn't play, period...not all streams will play
<draik> BluesKaj: What is your recommended fix?
<BluesKaj> dunno if there is one
<draik> What do you use to play streams?
<BluesKaj> i usually just move on
<BluesKaj> amarok
<draik> Any special packages/plugins?
<BluesKaj> but ppl have to realize it takes a bit of patience ...the stream has to load the buffer and decode so it takes a 10 secs sometimes to get it to play
<draik> BluesKaj: Its just not doing it for me. I will copy the error message from Amarok
<BluesKaj> draik, you may have to install mp3 support , it usually will self install once you try toplay one
<draik> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes
<BluesKaj> patience draik...wait til it loads , then click play again
<draik> BluesKaj:
<draik> Error Loading Media
<draik> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<draik> mms://radiocasasgrandes2.serverroom.us/xhnvg
<BluesKaj> yeah, that one isn't working...are you sure it's whole URL ?
<draik> That's what I got
<BluesKaj> if it fails in amarok , it prolly won't work anywhere
<draik> :(
<vecina> someone explain this :Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/amd64/ffmpeg_0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.13.100 80] 
<waltercool> hi there :)
<vecina> i need ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> draik, checkout the other radio streams
<waltercool> i cant download j2sdk1.5, i only have 1.4, where can i get it?
<draik> BluesKaj: Ok.
<waltercool> some idea?
<draik> BluesKaj: I am able to play another station, but they are flash
<BluesKaj> video ? ...amarok is audio only
<waltercool> Hello, Im Mattias Ettrich, And U Are Discovering Amarok Fast Foward
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, you may try sun's site
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, why not apt-get?
<hitmanWilly> is the 1.5 sdk in the repos?
<Schuenemann> it sure is
<Schuenemann> and 1.6 is too
<hitmanWilly> huh, my bad :)
<waltercool> mmm
<waltercool> i haven't
<waltercool> but installing a bin, can be bad
<Schuenemann> waltercool, sun-java6-jddk
<Schuenemann> sun-java6-jdk*
<waltercool> Schuenemann: I have it installed, but netbeans dont recognize it
<Schuenemann> is it working?
<waltercool> Schuenemann: JAVA_JRE home
<waltercool> JAVA_HOME sorry
<Schuenemann> java @ command-line works?
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> and javac too
<Schuenemann> version 5?
<waltercool> yes
<Schuenemann> and what do you get with netbeans?
<waltercool> well... i mispell, was with tomcat5.5
<waltercool>  * no JDK found - please set JAVA_HOME
<Schuenemann> hmm... can we start over?
<waltercool> im trying to install tomcat5.5
<Schuenemann> so, did you set JAVA_HOME?
<waltercool> how?
<BluesKaj> sacktime here ...nite folks
<Schuenemann> edit ~/.bashrc
<waltercool> Schuenemann: How i add it? JAVA_HOME=/.../...?
<Schuenemann> waltercool, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25919/
<waltercool> oh... thanks
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, export JAVA_HOME=
<Schuenemann> that catalina_home is not needed
<waltercool> why? if tomcat use catalina :S
<Schuenemann> you just don't need it
<Schuenemann> I mean you don't have to set that variable
<waltercool> lol... better
<waltercool> wow... now works... thanks
<waltercool> :)
<Schuenemann> :-p
<waltercool> now... im going to see my new dvds of bible black :P
<vecina> haut
<Schuenemann> bible black?
<waltercool> yes
<vecina> anime
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<waltercool> hentai... xD
<vecina> yes
<vecina> VERY
<waltercool> im collector of hentai... and i need rank my dvds
<Schuenemann> why you need tomcat for that?
<waltercool> xD
<vecina> i have one.
<vecina> Boku no pico
<waltercool> tomcat is for make servlets :P with apache
<hitmanWilly> oh god...here we go...
<vecina> But thats a shota bwahaha
<waltercool> vecina: Boku no pico :O, is a good design?
<Schuenemann> and you need servlets to mas... I mean, watch hentai?
<waltercool> :O shooota :love:
<vecina> waltercool: I dunno if youd like it
<hitmanWilly> XD
<vecina> oh you would
<vecina> send a pm, lol
<waltercool> vecina: shota is cool, like lolicon :)
<vecina> if its hentai i probbaly like it
<waltercool> but i cant find a lolicon anime :(
<vecina> im perverted :(
<waltercool> im more perverted
<waltercool> xD
<vecina> download "polygon love" then
<vecina> its a loli video game
<waltercool> :O for linux?
<vecina> it even has squeaky japanese girl voices going "PORIGANU ROVU!!!"
<waltercool> xDDDDDDD
<vecina> i udnno, i think windows, but its small so it should work in wine
<waltercool> but i prefer anime hentai... i cant get more doujinshis xD
<waltercool> i have a lot
<yanni_> hello, trying to install my wireless card Belkin, I went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver) but I cannot find the drivr
<vecina> Bush is trying to make loli and shota illegal. They actually arrested ne dude, but he was some pedophile on probation so
<waltercool> vecina: :O!!!!
<vecina> and he downloaded in a library c.c
<vecina> BUT
<waltercool> vecina: But if ONLY a anime... isnt real
<yanni_> can anyone help
<vecina> take that up with our government and show them the constitution
<yanni_> I've been messing with this for 2 hours
<waltercool> vecina: But shota and loli are the best for me... rest of hentai is too common..
<vecina> unfortunately americans are not contextual thinkers like the japanese. The japanese seperate reality and fantasy.
<vecina> americans have a problem with that.
<vecina> Yanni, whats up
<waltercool> vecina: yeah... well... im lucky, bush isn't my president xD
<vecina> ah
<waltercool> boku no pico is yaoi??!! wtf?
<vecina> Yeah im  a loli/shota fan. Boku no pico has a lot of crossdressing too which i dig
<vecina> its shota
<yanni_> I need help getting my system to recognize my wireless G card
<waltercool> but... shota or straight shota?
<vecina> yanni_ Ive heard that issue a lot :(
<vecina> waltercool  shota shota
<vecina> man/boi
<yanni_> it is a Belkin wireless G
<yanni_> so what does that mean
<vecina> I wonder why linux hates wireless....
<waltercool> wow, in collector... i need have it :P
<yanni_> that there is no solution, I went here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_(ZyDas_zd1211b_driver)) but I can't download the driver
<vecina> why not?
<yanni_> I don't care about all that stuff I just want to get this working
<vecina> waltercool : get it off of isosearch.com
<hitmanWilly> linux doesn't hate wireless, the hw manufacturers seem to hate linux
<vecina> waltercool  or deadfrog
<waltercool> wow... i was search in mininova xD... im going to isosearch xD
<vecina> watercool  Oops! i mean isohunt
<vecina> watercool  And use ktorrent :D it has a built in site browser
<waltercool> lol... this webpage sound me more xD
<waltercool> vecina: But... ktorrent drop me error each some time :S
<waltercool> have a bug?
<vecina> waltercool This does sound like a bug. I dunno what kind it would be
<vecina> waltercool Try running it from terminal so you can read the error
<waltercool> but, isnt a common error, only happen when im out of PC
<vecina> waltercool: I dunno then.
<vecina> waltercool: whatever you use, get pico. It has crossdressing and all sorts of good stuff haha
<vecina> *loves the ladyboys*
<waltercool> lool... i prefer straight things... but
<waltercool> is only A ova?
<vecina> man, why cant i install ffmpeg >.<
<vecina> waltercool: I dunno, thats all i could find...
<waltercool> vecina: what error?
<vecina> waltercool:  Personally im bi so, i enjoy anything.
<vecina> It says that it cant find the file on medibuntu
<vecina> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty/free ffmpeg 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2    <--- 404!
<waltercool> xD but ur women, right?...
<waltercool> mmm... rarely error
<vecina> waltercool: No im a guy
<waltercool> mm... rarely
<vecina> yes real rare
<vecina> i dunno what to do, i need ffmpeg. im having glitches
<waltercool> this happen making apt-get install ffmpeg?
<vecina> Yes
<vecina> E: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/amd64/ffmpeg_0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.13.100 80
<vecina> Thats what it says
<waltercool> maybe ur country repository's
<vecina> i dunno why my repos suck ;_;
<hitmanWilly> vecina, yeah, just checked, that location gives me a 404 as well
<waltercool> but u can fix changing to official
<waltercool> i think
<vecina> hitmanWilly: Maybe its down, but the rest of the site works!
<hitmanWilly> vecina, i know, checked that too
<vecina> hitmanWilly: im in the process of updating / upgrading though, its 88 megs of stuff
<vecina> hitmanWilly: maybe they changed the location
<brian__> is there a config to remove the verticle line from the system tray?
<vecina> brian__: you have a green line?
<vecina> brian__: Try right clicking on it, configure, appearance.
<brian__> no just the normal sepperator
<vecina> maybe im thinking of the wrong thing
<brian__> its ok :D
<vecina> waltercool: i wish i could pm
<waltercool> personal message?
<vecina> yah
<vecina> it says i need to phhh register
<waltercool> lool... register ur name :P
<vecina> how
<waltercool> | /ns register...
<vecina> | /ns register
<hitmanWilly> vecina, try /msg NickServ register
<vecina> huh
<brian__> usefull info :)
<vecina> yay! Talking about shota and loli here isnt a good idea after all
<brian__> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<vecina> it worked already
<evsophomore2009> hey does anyone in here know how to put a url into a word?
<brian__> ah
<aka_dennister> howdy folks...printer isn't working with this 2.6.20-16-generic kernel, while it did work for previous kernel...can anyone help me troubleshoot? I don't know where to start because the error message gives absolutely no info
<Schuenemann> aka_dennister, hp?
<t0lkman> why kubuntu ignore my keyboard layout changing?
<t0lkman> i mean it ignores the keyboard shortcut
<rathel_> hmm.. How do I add network drives to fstab? I added some but when I browse no files come up.
<jose__> how can I connect to another irc chanel ?
<crdlb> jose__, /join #channel
<evsophomore2009> I NEED HELP SOMEONE
<Dragnslcr> You don't say
<jose__> which server should I connect to (irc)
<Admiral_Chicago> evsophomore2009: don't shout, that won't get you help
<Admiral_Chicago> just ask
<Dragnslcr> jose__- whatever server you want
<evsophomore2009> Admiral_Chicago: okay, on Konqueror, my Address bar is GONE!!!
<Dragnslcr> jose__- this server is irc.freenode.net
<evsophomore2009> how to i make it visible again?
<Dragnslcr> Check Settings -> Toolbars
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> Location toolbar
<evsophomore2009> Wait, Location, then toolbar?
<evsophomore2009> i dont see it
<Dragnslcr> No, Settings -> Toolbars
<jose__> how can I change my nick ?
<evsophomore2009> when i clikc on Main Toolbar, the addrewss bar still dosent show up
<Admiral_Chicago>  /nick newnick
<ubuntu__> if I delete my etc/mtab and reboot will it be rebuilt?
<Dragnslcr> evsophomore2009- did you try checking Location Toolbar?
<evsophomore2009> Location...then toolbar?
<rathel> hmm.. How do I add network drives to fstab? I added some but when I browse no files come up.
<evsophomore2009> Dragnslcr: im confused
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have a different version of Konqueror than I do, it's the second option in Settings -> Toolbars
<evsophomore2009> Yeah but the Address bar is gone
<evsophomore2009> it dosent show up even when the option is selceted
<Dragnslcr> Something is very broken then. That option hides and shows the location bar just fine for me
<jose__> where can I find channels to connect ?
<klobster> is it possible to create a folder that users can rename, but not delete?
<jose__> can anyone help me in order to add irc channels into konversation ?
<Dragnslcr> klobster- not with normal permissions I don't think
<jason__> are you using Konversation jose? Then click Window -> Channel List. I think you can also just hit F5
<Dragnslcr> Moving and deleting files both require write permission
<klobster> I had a feeling
<Dragnslcr> Something like SELinux might support it, but I'm not sure if Ubuntu has it or not
<Dragnslcr> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rictoo> how do I find out what sound driver is currently being used?
<yanni_> can anyone help me with a weireless card issue
<Dragnslcr> Rictoo- System Settings -> Sound
<Rictoo> no
<Rictoo> autodetect is selected
<Rictoo> but I wanna see what drive it chose
<jeanmass> hello
<^V^> Rictoo: maybe in the KInfoCentre?
<JEANMASS> i cant change my host name graphically
<JEANMASS> when i go to system setting > network settings
<JEANMASS> and try to change hostname
<JEANMASS> i receive the following error msg
<yanni_>  how can I get my Belkin Wireless G card to work?
<JEANMASS> the default gateway IP address is invalid
<JEANMASS> why?
<JEANMASS> ..
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: you need help?
<^V^> JEANMASS: have you tried setting the gateway ip to a valid value?
<jose> can anyone help me to add a server to konversation ?
<JEANMASS> well what i tried is to change my hostname
<jose> some server fro argentina
<^V^> jose: file->server list
<JEANMASS> but i cant, because when i press apply
<kkerwin> Hi, I wish to setup Samba using the SWAT interface, but cannot seem to connect. Anyone know how to setup SWAT?
<JEANMASS> i get the msg "the default gateway IP address is invalid"
<^V^> JEANMASS: have you tried to set the gateway _before_ anything else?
<^V^> so set gateway, apply, change other values..etc
<JEANMASS> ^V^: ??? i dont think so
<JEANMASS> how to?
<JEANMASS> everytime i want to change hostname i have to do it in konsole
<JEANMASS> i cant do it graphicaly
<kkerwin> JEANMASS: /etc/hostname ??
<Rictoo> Guys, did you hear the news!?
<^V^> JEANMASS: what have you got in network settings->routes?
<Rictoo> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/japan-sinks-into-ocean/
<kkerwin> Rictoo: No, what's that?
<JEANMASS> 0.0.0.0
<^V^> have you tried changing that first?
<JEANMASS> no
* kkerwin rolls his eyes at Rictoo
<JEANMASS> before 7.04 i could change hostname just by changing hostname
<JEANMASS> since 7.04 its not working
<^V^> hmm
<kkerwin> Hi, I wish to setup Samba using the SWAT interface, but cannot seem to connect. Anyone know how to setup SWAT?
<JEANMASS> what should i put in rout?
<Rictoo> How do I find what repo a certain package was in?
<JEANMASS> before i just went to System Settings > Network Settings > Domaine Name System
<JEANMASS> change my name, click apply done
<JEANMASS> now i cant
<JEANMASS> but it works in Konsole
<JEANMASS> i have to edit 2 files
<JEANMASS> dont remember which ones
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: sudo vi /etc/hostname
<JEANMASS> thanx
<JEANMASS> it is still weird it doenst work graphicaly
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: weird
<Dodger73> hi all
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: you will need to restart X, i think
<emxinhemdethuong> chao co ai ko vay
<Dodger73> anyone with experience with fglrx / ati cards around? :)
<JEANMASS> i changed host name in /etc/hostname
<JEANMASS> however
<JEANMASS> 127.0.1.1 aliases is still my old hostname
<JEANMASS> ???
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: you can also do "sudo  hostname -v new_hostname"
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: might need to restart networking (try /etc/init.d/networking restart ; however, try the ^^ command first)
<JEANMASS> what does -v mean?
<JEANMASS> my system is buggy
<JEANMASS> have to reboot
<JEANMASS> cant launch konsole
<JEANMASS> or anything
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: uggh, linux needs no rebooting.
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: try alt + f2
<JEANMASS> the run command box is frozen
<JEANMASS> KDEinit could not lauchn Konsole
<JEANMASS> rebooting brb
<JEANMASS> hello
<JEANMASS> alright change hostname
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: cool
<JEANMASS> but static host 127.0.1.1 aliases is still my old hostname
<JEANMASS> why?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: you mean 127.0.0.1?
<JEANMASS> why doesnt it change everything?
<NickPresta> I'm having a problem with /etc/init.d/. I wrote a script for it last night (using another application script as a template) and when booted into Kubuntu today, Apache was not started (this script autostarts apache). However, when I ran `sudo /etc/init.d/apache start`, it worked fine. Any thoughts?
<JEANMASS> no, i mean 127.0.1.1
<JEANMASS> did not change to my new hostname
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: sudo vim /etc/hosts also, maybe?
<JEANMASS> i'll try
<JEANMASS> ok, i changed it
<JEANMASS> but why isnt automatialy changed when i change hostname?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: not sure, sorry
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: hostname -v should have changed it
<JEANMASS> well, it doesnt on my PC
<JEANMASS> i tried many times
<JEANMASS> have to do it manualy
<JEANMASS> also when changing the hostname graphicaly i get the error msg "the default gateway IP address is invalid"
<JEANMASS> what should by this default gateway IP adress be?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: i think 192.168.1.1
<JEANMASS> i have 0.0.0.0
<JEANMASS> shoud i change it to 192.168.1.1?
<JEANMASS> is this an installation bug?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: depends, but it should not be 0.0.0.0, anyhow
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, yeah, 0.0.0.0 is definately wrong
<JEANMASS> it must be an installation bug
<JEANMASS> alright changing to 192.168.1.1
<hitmanWilly> maybe...
<JEANMASS> since 7.04 my system is not working as fluently as before
<JEANMASS> alright with this new gateway ip adress i can change the hostname graphicaly
<JEANMASS> however 127.0.1.1 do not change
<JEANMASS> how to reinitiate net set?
<JEANMASS> have to reboot
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: do you have dhcp or static ip?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: no need to reboot
<JEANMASS> robotgeek:  i cant launch konsole
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, eth0?
<JEANMASS> or nothing
<JEANMASS> cant launch system settings
<hitmanWilly> wtf?
<robotgeek> yeah, wtf!
<JEANMASS> can launch amarok
<JEANMASS> but not konsole or system settings
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, is this your first user acct?
<JEANMASS> no amarok do not work
<JEANMASS> it is my only user accoint
<JEANMASS> old pc
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, ok, try alt-f2, then xterm
<JEANMASS> i did alt f2,  typed konsole
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, that should get you a terminal
<robotgeek> it apparently hangs, alt+f2
<JEANMASS> the box froze
<JEANMASS> ad before
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: just ctrl + alt + del,
<robotgeek> it swill restart X, faster than rebooting
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: then, we can try xterm
<hitmanWilly> robotgeek, i think you mean ctrl alt bksp
<JEANMASS> ctrl alt del just ask me if i want to log out, reboot
<robotgeek> hitmanWilly: yeah, sorry :)
<JEANMASS> you mean ctrl alt backspace?
<JEANMASS> ok
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, yes
<hitmanWilly> too late :)
<robotgeek> weirdest ever
<Rictoo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hitmanWilly> old pc, may kubuntu may be a little bit much for it to handle
<Jjaannuuss> is it possible to force rerecognition of pephirials in kubuntu? my touchpad ain't recognized properly.
<JEANMASS> hello
<JEANMASS> my default gateway IP is back to 0.0.0.0!!
<^V^> Jjaannuuss: usb?
<Jjaannuuss> no it's a fixed one on my laptop
<Jjaannuuss> it's recognized as ps2 generic mouse.
<hitmanWilly> Jjaannuuss, you may have to twiddle with xorg.conf
<jose> how can i change the colour of the font in irc ?
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, do you have irssi on your system?
<JEANMASS> irssi?
<JEANMASS> dont know
<JEANMASS> system settings is buggy
<JEANMASS> after a while i can laucnh it, but not in admin mode
<JEANMASS> after a while i cant launch it anymore
<evsophomore2009> Can someone help me out with Konqueror?
<JEANMASS> and neither for other apps
<Jjaannuuss> hitmanwilly: when i run "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" it saying th part about generic mouse, i can't understand how to change that
<JEANMASS> why does Gateway IP comes back to 0.0.0.0?
<hitmanWilly> Jjaannuuss, so it doesn't work i take it...
<NickPresta> JEANMASS, to launch system settings or kcontrol with admin privs, use `kdesu kcontrol` or `kdesu systemsettings`
<Jjaannuuss> well the pad works but not all the neat scrolling features.
<polypusher> Hey, my ubuntu studio only works when i have a monitor connected via a VGA socket
<evsophomore2009> Ructoo: Are you familliar with Konqueror?
<JEANMASS> i type kdesu sustemsettings in katapult?
<NickPresta> JEANMASS, in a terminal (Konsole)
<JEANMASS> i type kdesu sustemsettings in katapult?
<^V^> Jjaannuuss: try this link maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<JEANMASS> fuck
<JEANMASS> i cant launch anything
<Jjaannuuss> i've read all those.
<JEANMASS> i've reboot
<JEANMASS> be back
<hitmanWilly> Jjaannuuss, you may have to configure xorg for scrollwheel/bar functionality
<evsophomore2009> !laungage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laungage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^V^> nothing there helps?
<evsophomore2009> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hitmanWilly> case sensitive bot...
<hitmanWilly> oh, nm...
<^V^> doesn't correct spelling mistakes
<evsophomore2009> yep
<hitmanWilly> turing test failure :P
<evsophomore2009> Hitmanwilly: are you familliar with Konqueror?
<hitmanWilly> evsophomore2009, a very little, what's up?
<evsophomore2009> well for some reason my Address bar is gone
<^V^> Jjaannuuss: run xev and see if it responds to any events
<evsophomore2009> and when i go under settings, Toolbar, the option is chosen to show the address bar, but its still not apperaring
<Jjaannuuss> i'm new to kubuntu and linux and havn't learned what controls what. is it xor.conf that controls "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" or the other way around?
<waltercool> hi there... how can i free linux cached memory?
<hitmanWilly> Jjaannuuss, neither
<^V^> xorg.conf is a configuration file for the x org server
<JEANMASS> back
<Jjaannuuss> yes i understand that, but what controls how devices are recognized?
<JEANMASS> why does my default gateway ip come back to 0.0.0.0. after reboot?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: what is set in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<waltercool> Jjaannuuss: How i can free cached memory of linux?? Use me a LOOOOOT of memory
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, it'll free itself up as needed
<waltercool> hitmanWilly: But why use me a lot?? 400MB :S
<^V^> waltercool: cache is there to be used
<robotgeek> waltercool: linux uses your RAM, that is good :)
<^V^> no point in keeping it empty
<waltercool> hitmanWilly: And Konversation use me 120MB :S
<waltercool> well... now 65
<evsophomore2009> can anyone help me even a little?
<^V^> waltercool: that probably isn't an accurate number...
<JEANMASS> many things
<hitmanWilly> wow...that's one bulky irc client :P
<JEANMASS> where should i paste it?
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<^V^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<waltercool> mmm... but i can know the exactly free memory?
<evsophomore2009> !Pastebin
<waltercool> using free command?
<JEANMASS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25929/
<^V^> yep
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, there's a cmd line switch for free that ignores the cache IIRC
<waltercool> hitmanWilly: But... is necessary use this big amount of ram?
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, don't think of it as used...it'll be freed up whenever another app needs it
<waltercool> hitmanWilly: But... linux apps uses a lot of ram memory (in common)
<^V^> waltercool: what is the point of having a lot of memory if it doesn't get used?
<hitmanWilly> waltercool, it speeds up program loading times by caching recent ones in ram
<evsophomore2009> So im lost why everyone is ignoring my problem
<waltercool> hitmanWilly: i dont like use swap too much
<JEANMASS> ??
<^V^> evsophomore2009: its not being ignored, perhaps no one knows the answer?
<hitmanWilly> if an app comes along that needs the memory, it unloads the oldest apps first and works up the chain until its out of ram, then it goes to the swap file
<NickPresta> I'm having a problem with /etc/init.d/. I wrote a script for it last night (using another application script as a template) and when booted into Kubuntu today, Apache was not started (this script autostarts apache). However, when I ran `sudo /etc/init.d/apache start`, it worked fine. Any thoughts?
<nixternal> evsophomore2009: I noticed you just asked for help, remember don't ask to ask a question or ask if someone can help...just let the channel know your problem or question
<JEANMASS> robotgeek: ??
<waltercool> but when swap is in use... and i close a lot of apps, swap is working yet
<Dhraakellian> without rebuilding amarok from source, is there any way to get full console debug information?
<hitmanWilly> nixternal, he actually asked his question further up
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: moment
<nixternal> ahh, I only scrolled up so far :)
<Dhraakellian> I don't recall seeing an amarok-debug package, or anything with a similar name
<nixternal> NickPresta: sounds like you need to add rc.d/ entries
<JEANMASS> what shoult the default gateway ip again?
<Dhraakellian> I'm trying to get it so that I can see the output of scripts in the console
<JEANMASS> so i put it back
<^V^> evsophomore2009: are you choosing 'location bar' ?
<evsophomore2009> <^V^>: Yes i am
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, usually 192.168.1.1
* Dhraakellian wants to keep track of progress with transkode and the replaygain script
<nixternal> rc*.d entries rather
<NickPresta> nixternal, I ran update-rc.d and it appears to have worked properly. Is there something else I should've done?
<evsophomore2009> and when i disable the location bar, a few little dots appear at the corner, but no address bar
<nixternal> NickPresta: I think that is about it
<evsophomore2009> ***** When i Enable it
<nixternal> been a while since I added anything to init.d
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: what interface are you using?
<hitmanWilly> evsophomore2009, it may just be shrunk down, you should be able to move it around IIRC
<robotgeek> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> hola robotgeek, long time no see ;)
<evsophomore2009> WOW i feel incredable retarted
<JEANMASS> robotgeek: interface?
<evsophomore2009> lol haha thanks guys
<evsophomore2009> im kinda tired
<hitmanWilly> we all get there sometimes :P
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, as in eth<>
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: you have eth0, eth1, eth2 , wireless, and so on
<robotgeek> nixternal: yup, long time. work + school == no time!
<nixternal> hehe, I hear you there
<JEANMASS> eth0
<JEANMASS> eth0 10.200.2.222
<JEANMASS> am i connected?
<JEANMASS> anyone here?
<hitmanWilly> yeah
<JEANMASS> ok =)
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: my interfaces file doesn't have the same entries as yours, here is mine: http://pastebin.com/930572
<JEANMASS> my pc is buggy
<robotgeek> JEANMASS: back up your older file before making changes :)
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, what are the specs on your pc?
<JEANMASS> PIV 1.6, 512RAM
<zblach_> hi all. quick question. i have a four button wireless mouse. how can i configure buttons 3 and 4?
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, ok, nm :)
<JEANMASS> so i should replace mine by yours?
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, plenty to run kubuntu
<JEANMASS> which files again? /etc/inferface?
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, you said you just upgraded right? you may want to back up your home folder and try a fresh install
<JEANMASS> this is a fresh install
<hitmanWilly> JEANMASS, ok, nm :)
* hitmanWilly is really liking 3ddesktop...its like beryl lite :)
<JEANMASS> robotgeek: which file should i change?
<^V^> JEANMASS: to change hostname?
<JEANMASS> interfaces
<^V^>  /etc/network/interfaces
<JEANMASS> thx
<Riggzy> Hm, are there any power saving configs concerning harddrives? Trying to get Kubuntu running nice on a laptop but the disks just keep spinning and spinning
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> I have a friend who's sound is not working
<Rictoo> it just stopped working out of the blue
<Rictoo> we went through all the steps to confuigure alsa
<Rictoo> the volumes are all up, but no sound is hear
<Rictoo> d
<zblach_> Rictoo: serious comment. check to see that both main and PCM and master are not muted.
<zblach_> **pcm and master
<Rictoo> zblach_: they aren't
<Rictoo> but he has an onboard card too
<Rictoo> how does linux know which to choose?
<Rictoo> (pci card, or onboard)
<zblach_> i can't recall. i disabled onboard through the bios
<hitmanWilly> Rictoo, the bios may auto disable the onboard when it picks up the pci
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> hitmanWilly: It doesn't
<Rictoo> both are there with lspci
<Rictoo> oddly I got the sound to work for him
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, you could disable onboard thru bios if you want
<Rictoo> but he randomly came to me just now and said "It stopped working"
<Rictoo> and I checked everything
<Rictoo> and I don't see why it shouldn't work
<Riggzy> Is it an Audigy?
<Rictoo> soundblaster
<Rictoo> but i told you, it worked 25 min ago
<klobster> trying to fix my nonbooting system; booted the livecd (fiesty) chroot segfaults?
<JEANMASS> thx
<klobster> but chroot _will_ run on native /
<schizm> anyone have issues with gvim and 7.04?
<Jjaannuuss> my alps touchpad won't recognize properly anybody that can help me out?
<rathel_> I've added a network folder to my fstab, and I can't write to it, I have dmask=777,fmask=777 in the options part, what else do I need?
<Jjaannuuss> my alps touchpad won't recognize properly anybody that can help me out?
<klobster> do I need to chroot to do update-initramfs?
<klobster> ^^ while booted from the livCD, that is
<pawitp> sudo mount [device]  /mnt
<pawitp> sudo chroot /mnt
<pawitp> but then I didn't mount the /dev and stuff so I don't know if it'll work
<klobster> I mount (--bind) /dev and /proc, but it segfaults
<david_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klobster> is there a command to test the partition table (not fsck) for errors?
<vecina> What does it mean when a package is "automatiocally held back" ? should i not install it/
<DaSkreech> vecina: might have some conflicts
<vecina> DSkreech well its making my package alert icon stay up :(
<david_> OK, there is a trick to this i know.. im in kubuntu feisty trying to install my NVIDIA card.. the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto tells me to go to System>Administration>Restricted Devices Manager.. but I dont c it
<vecina> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<david_> do i need to install the devices manager using adept????
<david_> pls help
<DaSkreech> david_: that's the Gnome way of doing it
<david_> DaSkreech: ty, is there a good easy way in kde
<malik__> i have on board sound and geforce nvidia video card and seems like thats not a good combo when playing videos in realplayer coz video is jerky and progresses only after 10 or so second intervals, making it look like slide show rather than video file..... because when sometime sound fails to function in realplayer video plays just fine....any remedies for this problem?
<d0zer> hello.. can someone tell me how to boot into non-graphical mode ?
<tahsin> how do i create two administrative user account ?
<DaSkreech> david_: the walkthrough for 6.10 and earlier shoudl work
<david_> DaSkreech: ty again
<julius> whenever i shutdown i get told about15 applications have crashed
<DaSkreech> david_: jsut sawp out adept for any mention of synaptic :)
<julius> and sometimes when i close kconsole it tells me they ahve crashed aswell -.-
<DaSkreech> malik__: try the helix player
<tahsin> DaSkreech: how do i change the window title colour ?
<DaSkreech> d0zer: you don't want X to start when the computer starts up?
<DaSkreech> tahsin: create a new users and add them to the admin group
<DaSkreech> julius: and they didn't?
<tahsin> DaSkreech: how do i add them to the admin group ?
<DaSkreech> julius: wait you mean apport?
<DaSkreech> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> tahsin: look in System settings
<vecina> I cant install realplayer :( it says im missing : GTK+ 2.0 (libgtk-x11-2.0.so)
<DaSkreech> vecina: how are you installing it?
<d0zer> DaSkreech: i need to boot into it to install some nvidia drivers
<d0zer> Dont know hot to get out there
<vecina> DaSkreech: from the terminal.
<DaSkreech> d0zer: Oh just kill X
<vecina> DaSkreech: i dled it off the site
<vecina> i hope being 64 bit isnt a problem
<DaSkreech> d0zer: press alt+ctrl+F1 then when you want to get back here press alt+ctrl+F7
<malik__> DaSkreech: both behave in same fashion, do u think that i shud change my sound? or rather add a sound blaster or sound card instead of on-board sound?
<DaSkreech> vecina: hmm well then install GTK libs then
<DaSkreech> malik__: what speed is your computer ?
<vecina> DaSkreech: They are installed u.u
<d0zer> DaSkreech: i have tried that but it tells me im still running the ddisplay manager.. when i try to kill it it respawns
<DaSkreech> vecina: maybe you need to set a libpath
<DaSkreech> d0zer: oh ok then type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<omgzoras> the kubuntu installer is brain dead :|
<malik__> DaSkreech: i have p4 3.0Ghz 1Gig ddr ram 64mb nvidia gforce and gigabit motherboard with on board sound
<vecina> DaSkreech: a what
<omgzoras> apparently you HAVE to format the partitions for whatever odd reason
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: some partitions
<omgzoras> the important ones
<DaSkreech> notably / and swap
<omgzoras> i used ubuntu to create my partitions the first time
<omgzoras> so obviously /home was in /
<rathel_> I've added a network folder to my fstab, and I can't write to it, I have dmask=777,fmask=777 in the options part, what else do I need?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: may I suggest a /home partition
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: duly noted and added but why is there such a limitation?
<omgzoras> especially when ubuntu doesn't create a /home by default
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: it does create a /home just not a /home partition
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: i know that
<omgzoras> so the devs should also know that insisting for no particular reason on formatting / is stupid because now everyone has to run around backing all of /home up
<DaSkreech> well if you are installing a new operating system I think it would only make sense that the user should have some care with his data
<DaSkreech>  there is no assurance that the installation of any OS goes peachy keen
<omgzoras> linux is about options :|
<omgzoras> anyway
<DaSkreech> MacOS warns about that and they have the stack locked top to bottom
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: sorry if you lost anything
* omgzoras looks on the cd for the stupid file so that he can patch it and proceed with this installation
<omgzoras> i'm still in install cd =)
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: ah. what are you trying to do may I ask?
<omgzoras> trying to remove the check and the code that formats the partition
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: not right now overall
<DaSkreech> install kubuntu or upgrade or what?
<omgzoras> i had a 5.10 ubuntu i wanted to move to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> a 5.10 kubuntu?
<omgzoras> ubuntu
<omgzoras> to ubuntu feisty
<omgzoras> erm.. kubuntu feisty
<omgzoras> =)
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: yeah that would warrant a backup
<pawitp> omgzoras: A lot of work that would've been easier with a full reinstall
<DaSkreech> how big is your home folder?
<david_> DaSkreech: Hi again... just to let u know i tried installing the restricted-manager... it wasn't big and ran it with kdesu.. went through the motions and it worked a treat
<omgzoras> 100 G
<DaSkreech> pawitp: he is doing a full reinstall
<DaSkreech> pawitp: but that would format his /home
<pawitp> DaSkreech: I didn't see that sry
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: and you don't have a spare hard drive with that much free space?
<DaSkreech> david_: thumbs up mate
<pawitp> omgzoras: There is a way, but there are some risk
<omgzoras> i only have a usb 1.1 on this machine and an ext drive with 400G free. transferring 100G = 1 full day  which is why i'm irritated by the forced formatting
<david_> DaSkreech: it's a wonder y they haven't put it into the official kubuntu lists
<omgzoras> pawtip oh?
<david_> ttfn
<pawitp> omgzoras: I wonder why everyone misspell my name :P
<pawitp> omgzoras: Use a live cd
<DaSkreech> pawitp: already there :)
<omgzoras> i'm using the kubuntu install/live cd right now =)
<vecina> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<vecina> That allows realplayer to install
<pawitp> omgzoras: Delete everything in the partition except the home folder
<omgzoras> pawtip did that too
<DaSkreech> vecina: ok :)
<omgzoras> then resize i suppose? :|
<pawitp> omgzoras: yep
<vecina> XD hoorah
<omgzoras> i'd rather patch this installer if it's all in python
<omgzoras> =)
<DaSkreech> malik__: what are you using to play the real media?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: it is
<malik__> where do i find options for turning on and off  the previews of files?
* omgzoras searches ubiquity for its soft spot
<malik__> DaSkreech: real media files, for other types i dont bother with realplayer coz i dont like it
<DaSkreech> malik__: reasonable
* pawitp needs a good kde dock that features taskbar replacement
<pawitp> s/that/which
<omgzoras> w000t i did it =)
* omgzoras does happy dance
<danielw> anyone know why i have no /dev/input/js# mapped when i have installed the xpad module and it seems to have picked up the usb xbox 360 controller?
<DaSkreech> The Gonzo happy dance?
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: but of course =D
<subliminal727> hey everyone, anyone feel like answering a few questions about switching from gnome to kde in feisty?
<omgzoras> 6 lines of crud that nearly cost me a whole day smacked down !
<omgzoras> mwahaha
<omgzoras> subliminal727: hope it goes well =)
<DaSkreech> subliminal727: Not really but you are free to ask them anyway :)
<danielw> anyone had any problems with a xbox360 controller(usb) and feisty?
<subliminal727> well i was just wondering if installing the kubuntu package is all i have to do...and if there is an easy way to switch back and forth
<d0zer> anyone in here have experience with installing nvidia graphics drivers? Ive installed the drivers but it wont detect any higher resolution than 640x480
<DaSkreech> subliminal727: kubuntu-desktop
<kutty> is there full package availabel
<DaSkreech> and when you login click on the sessions button before and choose gnome or KDE
<subliminal727> sweet
<DaSkreech> kutty: Full?
<DaSkreech> danielw: don't think I've ever seen anyone ask that
<DaSkreech> d0zer: might just need to redo your Xorg.conf
<danielw> DaSkreech: As in no one has had problems? or no one uses an xbox 360 controller with linux? :)
<subliminal727> that was some rapid fire support there skreech
<vista> how do i change the panel font colour ?
<DaSkreech> danielw: which ever one is
<d0zer> DaSkreech: hmm adding the resolution directly into the cfg ?
<DaSkreech> true
<feelow> linux is cool
<maumo> hi
<DaSkreech> d0zer: if you like. I'd just reconfigure it
<omgzoras> linux is for posers
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<vista> DaSkreech: how do i change the panel font colour ?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<subliminal727> vista http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<omgzoras> hurd is cool >:)
<DaSkreech> vista: right click and configure would be my guess
<vista> subliminal72
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: :-)
<julius> grr
<subliminal727> i had to make mine white so i could make my panel black
<vista> subliminal72: yes i want to do the same thing
<vista> subliminal72: how do i do that ?
<subliminal727> that link
<subliminal727> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<Jucato> vista: if you upgraded to KDE 3.5.7 on Feisty, you can now do that in the Taskbar configuration dialog
<Jucato> only KDE 3.5.7 has this new feature
<subliminal727> woops i put the gnome link there
<subliminal727> i shouldn't try to help people
<omgzoras> you can just horse around with me sub
<vista> subliminal72: u got the kde link ?
* omgzoras tags subliminal727 and runs away
<subliminal727> haha
<feelow> i am freash haha
<DaSkreech> hi Ju
* Jucato thinks he was totally ignored... nvm...
<DaSkreech> cato
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<subliminal727> damnit i suck at tag
<subliminal727> haha
<vista> jucato: how do i do it on edgy ?
<omgzoras> <Jucato> only KDE 3.5.7 has this new feature
<danielw> DaSkreech: I found out why, the xpad i had didnt support xbox360, theres a modified xpad version on the unbuntuforums that works with it. Just incase anyone else asks this question :)
<Jucato> on Edgy? you can change the color of the Button Text in System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors. that's the only way. (The taskbar, by default, uses the button colors)
<sivaji> hi Jucato
<omgzoras> oh yea in case anyone else asks about installing feisty without formatting tell them to modify kde.ui  in /usr/lib/ubiquity/frontend
<subliminal727> somebody convince me to delete my vista partition
<DaSkreech> danielw: so it's not a xbox360 Pad?
<Jucato> hi sivaji
<feelow> oh my god
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: ha ha neat :)
<danielw> DaSkreech: It is a xbox360 pad
<DaSkreech> subliminal727: delete it :)
<subliminal727> ok
<sivaji> feelow ?
<DaSkreech> danielw: umm ok so why doesn't it work?
<feelow> <sivaji>?
<feelow> i am new
<danielw> DaSkreech: It does now.. but the xpad that came with feisty didnt work, i had to get a modified version from the ubuntuforums
<omgzoras> i can't wait to get yakuake installed
<sivaji> feelow ok fine
<feelow> thanks
<DaSkreech> danielw: ah ok :) can you bug that for me?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: it's like 400k doesn't take that long
<omgzoras> i   know =D 10% more before the installer finishes and i can reboot w000t
<subliminal727> dude skreech you are an animal
<omgzoras> yakuake is such an awesome app i use it at work all the time
<danielw> DaSkreech: How do i 'bug' it? is there an app or website?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: tried the new one ?
<DaSkreech> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sivaji> feelow i think this will be useful for u "http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html" , "http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty"
<omgzoras> there's a new yakuake?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: Yeah on KDE-look
<omgzoras> oh yea i heard about that one
<subliminal727> whats yakuake?
<danielw> DaSkreech: thx, i'll log it
<DaSkreech> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omgzoras> the thread made it look like he was just ripping off the name or something
<DaSkreech> dumb bot
<omgzoras> and his version is buggy
<DaSkreech> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<subliminal727> oh hah
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: this is the one with the multiple viewports right?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: yup
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: have you tried it ?
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: Well duh  :)
<danielw> DaSkreech: Nevermind, its actually already logged
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: does it work well? o_O
<omgzoras> it would be pretty sweet to watch logs
<DaSkreech> danielw: cool thanks
<sivaji> DaSkreech yakuake is under construction
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: ctrl+shift+T or Ctrl+shift+L
<DaSkreech> then Ctrl+shift+up or down to switch tween them
<r4ge> damn, kde is pretty slick these days :)
<omgzoras> DaSkreech: nice
<omgzoras> kde always kicked ass
<subliminal727> gnome! woooooooo! yea!
<subliminal727> kidding, don't shoot me
<omgzoras> it just needs some assistance from the gnome HIG ppl so that they can hide options for a basic setting screen
<r4ge> its getting there.
<subliminal727> hey anyone in here used xubuntu...is it worth it?
<omgzoras> no
<omgzoras> xfce sucks
<r4ge> what sucks about xfce?
<subliminal727> i've never even looked at screens for it
* DaSkreech spanks omgzoras' hand
<omgzoras> it's a resource hog
<omgzoras> kde is much more responsive than xfce =)
<DaSkreech> subliminal727: they have screenies of it on the xubuntu site
<subliminal727> cool
<DaSkreech> Jucato: have you ever fielded a ICS question ?
<omgzoras> ppl at work used to be freebsd xfce fans till i showed up with the kubuntu!
<sivaji> is there any risk in installing YaKuake
<omgzoras> i've been here 4 months everyone's switched to kubuntu.. and it has the vista guy here jealous ;)
<DaSkreech> sivaji: nope
<subliminal727> theres a such thing as a vista guy?
<subliminal727> weird
<subliminal727> i work in tech support at a major isp and i dont think theres any of that going around there
<omgzoras> he's in marketing
<subliminal727> ahhhh
<subliminal727> i see
<omgzoras> he hates it when his pc reboots at night for the updates
<pawitp> Can anyone help me with yakuake going to my second screen
<omgzoras> and then  kills his other sessions
<subliminal727> my vista pc reboots whenever it feels like it
<omgzoras> yep that's the complaint it seems like
<subliminal727> only i don't think they call it rebooting
<DaSkreech> pawitp: what?
<omgzoras> w00t ok the installation is over bbiab...
<DaSkreech> subliminal727: nope they redefined it
<omgzoras> which server is this?
<omgzoras> i just hit konversation and i got logged in here XD
<pawitp> DaSkreech: yakuake starts on the right size of my screen which is my television
<omgzoras> oh freenode
<DaSkreech> omgzoras: then just do that again :)
<subliminal727> its some sort of security feature...something about your monitor turning blue that prevents hackers from stealing your files
<pawitp> DaSkreech: Nvidia twinview thingy
<omgzoras> i'll be back.. i'll be named mordaunt
<omgzoras> later
<DaSkreech> pawitp: ah. umm move it back? I have no idea how tha works
<Jjaannuuss> how to get mp3 support?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | Jjaannuuss
<ubotu> Jjaannuuss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pawitp> DaSkreech: It's not a movable window :(
<DaSkreech> pawitp: hmm
<sivaji> Jjaannuuss i had same auto rebooting problem but that is because of smps
<sivaji> Jjaannuuss sorry
<sivaji> subliminal727
<subliminal727> man i dual booted vista and ubuntu when i first got this laptop and i didn't realize how vistas bootloader was different from xp
<subliminal727> it screwed vista up so bad
<pawitp> I remembered RSOD
<pawitp> and that vista will refuse to install if the partition i'm not installing to is an active partition
<subliminal727> yeah...plus the bootloader has to be on the master boot record instead
<subliminal727> which grub obviously overwrites
<DaSkreech> pawitp: that ought to stop you installing it twice on the same machine :)
<pawitp> DaSkreech: I call it inconvinient when there is no setting to make it active in "Advanced option"
<subliminal727> speaking of that when i went to reinstall it, it wouldn't take my oem key, vista made me call ms to activate the crap
<mordaunt> ahh i'm back
<subliminal727> let it be known
<mordaunt> so what's the word on kubuntu and automatix?
<mordaunt> they play well in the sandbox together?
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<subliminal727> yeah automatix pissed me off
<mordaunt> what did it do?
<ardchoille> mordaunt: You're better off learning how to maintain your system yourself, rather than relying on some third-party script, because if something breaks, it's easier to fix it yourself or to get help.
<subliminal727> none of the stuff it installed was showing up as installed on my computer in synaptic.  and it wouldn't uninstall through automatix
<DaSkreech> mordaunt: Note this means that youw ill probably hose your system at least once :)
<DaSkreech> but you WILL be smarter at the end of the day
<DaSkreech>  Like knowing to make a /home partition from day one :)
<subliminal727> most of the stuff it does isn't that hard to do
<subliminal727> it was somewhat helpful on my brothers laptop w/ ndiswrapper though. we installed his broadcom wireless adapter manually, then when he reinstalled ubuntu he used that and it worked like a charm
<mordaunt> i've always used it just to get the codecs, flash and java going in a hurry
<ardchoille> I never understood why people use those things to install software when doing it manually is faster and easier.
<pawitp> Why does yakuake love my TV Screen so much?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: safer you forgot safer
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Indeed
<mordaunt> so where DOES one go for the codecs flash and such ?
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ardchoille> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> tag team!
<ardchoille> :)
<mordaunt> =D
<mordaunt> ah that's where it is
<mordaunt> i still have to install firefox to get my bookmarks back XD
<DaSkreech> or just import it
<ardchoille> mordaunt: Why? Firefox bookmarks are set in a plain html file. Do you still have that file?
<mordaunt> it's here some place
<DaSkreech> !java | Might as well since mordaunt is going to ask sooner or later.
<ubotu> Might as well since mordaunt is going to ask sooner or later.: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* mordaunt goes digging
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: hahaha
<ardchoille> I've never used java or flash
<mordaunt> you haven't experienced the awesome of youtube
<subliminal727> was that sarcasm?
<DaSkreech> Coffee is great!
<pawitp> Thailand blocks youtube
<subliminal727> jerks
<subliminal727> why?
<pawitp> Because someone uploaded a funny video of Thailand's king ages ago
<subliminal727> wow
<ardchoille> oppression
<pawitp> and the video is down now but it won't be unblocked
<pawitp> and internet is slow as hell since the ISP's transparent proxy server must go through a huge list of blocked site
<sivaji> is it possible to have virtual cd drive in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> sivaji: why bother?
<subliminal727> thats crazy
<pawitp> sivaji: Not sure, I just alway loop-mounted it
<DaSkreech> sivaji: Just mount the image
<pawitp> and /dev/loop* may as well be the virtual drive
<sivaji> how to mount a image
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pawitp> I'd like to know how to do it easily in GUI
<ardchoille> Hmm.. that isn't what I thought it would be
<pawitp> I alway used the command line to do so
<mordaunt> ah.. 4 am.. the song of birds in the air...
<mordaunt> time for bed o_O
<DaSkreech> 3 am here
<mordaunt> heh
<mordaunt> so is anyone going to see the fantastic douchebags?
<ardchoille> mordaunt: 4am.. time for bed? No, you had your chance.. muffed it.
<mordaunt> lol yea
<sivaji> pawitp what is that loop mounted
<sivaji> pawitp
<sivaji> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<pawitp> sivaji: I don't know if there is a gui way to do it but
<pawitp> sivaji: mount -o loop,users [path to iso]  /mnt
<pawitp> and umount /mnt when finished
<sivaji> pawitp ok
<r4ge> write a bash script and give it an icon.
<r4ge> ;)
<pawitp> I want something like how winrar handles iso
<DaSkreech> pawitp: there is it's on KDE-look
<pawitp> kde-look!?
<r4ge> apt-cache search iso mount
<pawitp> DaSkreech: What's the name?
<DaSkreech> Yeah some woman made a right click mount iso/bin/nrg at /path/to/folder hack for Konqui
<ardchoille> There is a kde app that sits in the systray and can mount/umount stuff, it's called kwikdisk and I think it's part of kdeutils
<subliminal727> well i think im going to install kde now. gnight all
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I think that would be in the "service menus" section of kde-look
<ardchoille> I was wrong, it's kdf. Install kdf and you'll get kwikdisk.. a tray app that lets you graphically mount/unmount things.
<sivaji> pawitp DaSkreech ya it works fine thank u
<sivaji> jucato u r a ops right
<Jucato> sivaji: yes
<eagles0513875> fsck was forced to run at startup but when its almost finished running it dies with a signal 3 what does taht mean
<pawitp> ardchoille: I'd rather not have another app in my already busy tray
<eagles0513875> also how can i fix it
<sivaji> but konverstaion status bar show 0 ops
<sivaji> Jucato
<Jucato> sivaji: yes. we don't op unless necessary
<ardchoille> pawitp: Ah, yeah, the tray can get right busy quick.
<Jucato> pawitp: you can run kwikdisk w/o starting up kdf. but kdf still needs to be installed
<Jucato> kwikdisk is part of kdf
<dhq> fdoving, hi
<dhq> fdoving, hi
<sivaji> Jucato ho
<pawitp> Isn't it kwikdisk that puts an icon in the try?
<DaSkreech> well off to bed
<pawitp> *tray
<Jucato> pawitp: er... which ever of the two ehehe
<dhq>  how do i get java jdk woring in kubuntu
<ardchoille> Jucato: Do you know of any way to start up kwikdisk without it going to the tray?
<Jucato> ardchoille: Alt+F2, kwikdisk?
<Jucato> dhq: install sun-java6-jdk ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: It goes directly to the tray :)
<eagles0513875> what does it mean when fsck gives a signal 3
<ardchoille> Jucato: I think it's a tray-only app
<Jucato> ardchoille: sorry. I was thinking of kdf
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
<Jucato> I get the two confused
<ardchoille> ME too
<DaSkreech> Night!
<ardchoille> nn DaSkreech
<eagles0513875> i need urgent help if anyone isnt busy
<pawitp> I'm not
<eagles0513875> pawitp: do u have any idea what it means when fsck terminates with a signal 3
<pawitp> 3     SIGQUIT      create core image    quit program
<dhq> Jucato, i have the jdk-6u1-linux-i586.bin wat to do with it
<dhq> Jucato, i did sudo ./jdk-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<pawitp> Core dumped then
<Jucato> you'd be better off installing from the repos
<eagles0513875> how can i fix it im running of the live cd
<eagles0513875> it just keeps terminating and restarting itself
<dhq> Jucato,well i am on a 5kb connection
<pawitp> SIGQUIT is a user-activated signal so, I don't know
* Jucato is off...
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* pawitp boots to windows
<Jucato> dhq: try that page ^^^^^
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can get fsck to finish its check and not keep dumping
<dhq> Jucato, let me see
<sivaji> eagles0513875 have u tried #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> im running kubuntu
<eagles0513875> but ill try in there
<epimeth> gmorning all!
<heroin> can i un-delete stuff i removed in konqeuror?
<ardchoille> heroin: If you deleted it, no. If you moved it to the trash, yes
<heroin> ardchoille: i did the move to trash.. i hope
<heroin> ardchoille: where shall i be able to find the trash?
<ardchoille> in konq, type:  trash:/
<Jucato> (although to some people, delete and move to trash are one and the same, because they are both performed by the "Delete" key :P)
<ardchoille> well, the delete key moves to the trash and shift+delete actually deletes. But, Jucato has a good point.
<Jucato> maybe we should start calling Shift+Del another thing... like "Destroy"? hehehe
<ardchoille> haha
<ardchoille> Jucato: Where is the "trash folder?
<llutz> Jucato: they better change "Delete" into "move to trash"
<Jucato> llutz: that's actually the real "name" of the action... but it doesn't help when your key is still named "Delete" right? :)
<llutz> Jucato: spread stickers with ubuntu-cd :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Jucato> what? now we're going to call the Delete key the Ubuntu key? kinda ironic :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, yeah. I never used trash beofre, perhaps I should start.
<Jucato> I rarely do.. I usually keep or destroy... almost never in between...*almost*
<ardchoille> Same
<llutz> "trash" is a stupid thing. makes people deleting without thinking and drive them into trouble, at least when using the console...
<ardchoille> in cli, rm is the only thing I know, so the files are actually gone
<ardchoille> I never heard of this "trash" thing until I got into a gui
<llutz> ardchoille: yes, but most noobs still think: a fine, i can recall it from trash
<Jucato> never heard of undelete in MS-DOS? O.o
<ardchoille> llutz: Ah, fair point that
<Jucato> llutz: actually a Trash for the CLI is filesystem dependent..
<Jucato> for example ext3 doesn't have one, but ext2 can, iirc
<llutz> Jucato: sure but it's difficult
<ardchoille> I haven't used ms-dos since 1984
<Jucato> depends on the filesystem really
<vista> how do i add a shortcut to run command in terminal on my desktop ?
<sivaji_> vista rephrase that
<vista> i want a shortcut on my desktop
<vista> so that when i click it
<ardchoille> Sounds like he wants a desktop shortcut that launches the ALT+F2 dialog
<vista> it will run wvdial in terminal
<yknott> vista: that is one of the properties of the shortcut (.desktop); make it first, then select properties, then check 'run in terminal window'
<Jucato> vista: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Application
<sivaji_> drag and drop
<Jucato> then in the Application tab, click on the Advanced Options button
<Jucato> sivaji_: that will not launch it in a terminal
<vista> ya found it jucato thanks
<vista> jucato: do i type the command in the terminal option ?
<llutz> vista: why wvdial, doesn't work kppp work for you?
<Jucato> no need. it will launch the default terminal (Konsole)
<vista> i dont knw but my kppp isnt working
<vista> whenever i click kpp it doesnt launch
<vista> dont knw whats wrong
<llutz> vista: try opening it in a console, it might give you some errors
<ardchoille> vista: Try running kppp in a term and see if there's any error output
<ardchoille> :P
<llutz> <- 1st :)
<vista> ardchoille : how do i run kppp in a term ?
<ardchoille> type: kppp
<vista> in terminal or run ?
<ardchoille> vista: Most apps will run in a term simply by launching their filename
<ardchoille> vista: In this case, in a terminal (konsole is good) cuz you won't get any error output in alt+f2
<vista> ardchoille : im not the main user of this linux
<vista> im on a differnt user
<vista> is that a reason ?
<vista> but im in the admin group
<ardchoille> vista: Possibly, but I have never used kppp so I don't know if it needs sudo
<vista> in terminal i typed kpp it said permission denied
<ardchoille> IF you're in the admin grp, then it shouldn't matter
<vista> it opened when i tried sudo
<vista> so how do i eleminate this sudo
<ardchoille> kppp is a graphical app, never use sudo with graphical apps, you need to use kdesu
<llutz> vista: you'll have to be in group dialout aswell (iirc)
<ardchoille> !kdesu | vista
<ubotu> vista: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<vista> ah let me try that
<ardchoille> vista: Now that you have used sudo with a gui app, open a term and run: ls -la ~/.{ICE,X}authority
<ardchoille> Make sure root doesn't own either of those files.
<vista> llutz: i cant eidt group from this user account:(
<vista> edit**
<llutz> vista: you should  if you are member of admin :)
<vista> ardchoille : i did that
<vista> 
<vista> vista@tahsin-desktop:~$ ls -la ~/.{ICE,X}authority
<vista> -rw------- 1 vista vista 205 2007-06-17 14:49 /home/vista/.ICEauthority
<vista> -rw------- 1 vista vista 108 2007-06-17 14:49 /home/vista/.Xauthority
<vista> vista@tahsin-desktop:~$
<ardchoille> vista: Ok, you're fine :)
<vista> llutz: its not prompting the password it just says loading... :s
<ardchoille> Sometimes using sudo with a gui app can cause the ownership of those files to switch to root, which will prevent you from logging back in later.
<vista> i c
<vista> llutz: on what groups do i need to be if i want full access of this pc ?
<vista> llutz: admin and..  ?
<llutz> vista: admin should be fine, it enables you to use sudo
<vista> llutz: any other groups ?
<vista> llutz: like u said dial something
<vista> dialout
<llutz> vista: if i recall reight, kpp needs dialout + dip
<vista> okay thanks
<vista> llutz: but isnt it prompting password when i tried to edit the user management in administration mode ?
<vista> llutz: just can see a loading page
<crazy_bus> I've got a 800mb file I want to send to another computer in the same house.  The computer is connected to a wireless router.  Is there anyway to send the file with the router?
<r4ge> antone tried alien arena yet? :)
<vista> whats alien arena ?
<llutz> vista: it's prompting your user-password
<r4ge> http://games.internode.on.net/filelist.php?filedetails=9304
<vista> can someone name some cool games for linux
<yknott> no but openarena runs too slow for me through flgrx
<vista> llutz: not yet its been 5min and it prompted nothing
<llutz> vista: that's odd
<vista> i knw
<vista> llutz: what may be the problem
<vista> games for linux ?
<ardchoille> vista: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<ardchoille> You'll be there a while ;)
<vista> lol let me try
<r4ge> ack, 10kb/s :<
<ardchoille> eeewwww
<r4ge> anything under 200kb/sec is unacceptable these days.
<sivaji_> how to  check my ram size
<ardchoille> True, DSL has spoiled us
<vista> is that tur download speed ?
<ardchoille> sivaji_: free
<llutz> sivaji_: free -m
<vista> my one is 18KB/s
<vista> im using EDGE
<vista> using my phone as modem
<sivaji_> vista use prozilla u can utilize max bandwidth
<sivaji_> !prozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji_> !proz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r4ge> prozilla isnt in the repo
<naught101> anyone know why, after installing a LAMP setup on a standard kubuntu feisty setup, http://127.0.0.1 doesn't work/
<naught101> ?
<vista> sivaji_ where do i get it
<sivaji_> yes but can install it
<sivaji_> google
<yknott> naught101: check that apache started;
<eagles0513875> sivaji im on the live cd but for some reason regardless what i do im always getting that exit 3 regardless what i do
<vista> is it worth it ?
<vista> sivaji_ : is it worth it
<sivaji_> ya
<vista> let me try
<sivaji_> 100% bandwidth
<vista> sivaji_ : it says cant find a debain package
<sivaji_> i will give u that
<r4ge> http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/net/prozgui
<eagles0513875> sivaji_: m on the live cd but for some reason regardless what i do im always getting that exit 3 regardless what i do when i run fsck at start up
<vista> thanks
<naught101> yknott: no, but when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" I get nothing, no start message, no error
<vista> sivaji_ : how do i accept it ?
<yknott> naught101: you could check the logs /var/log/apache2
<sivaji_> vista DCCstatus->acceopt button
<naught101> true
<sivaji_> vista left bottom
<yknott> or ps -A | grep apache
<vista> sivaji_ : got it
<sivaji_> eagles0513875 i too had that problem but somehow i could mange that ,
<vista> sivaji_ : download failed :(
<eagles0513875> manage what sivaji_
<sivaji_> eagles0513875 i just ran fsck i become alright i didnt get any error
<vista> sivaji_ :can you please send it again
<naught101> yknott: nothing. apache (1.3 I assume is also installed... don't know why. I'd have thought they were mutually exclusive?)
<eagles0513875> i keep getting the error
<eagles0513875> its like in an infinite loop
<naught101> wow that ")" move to the end, all by itself
<sivaji_> eagles0513875 have u tried recovery mode
<eagles0513875> yes same thing
<sivaji_> vista what u r not receiving that
<vista> sivaji_ : no it said download failed
<eagles0513875> from some reason i cant resize the partition was goign to create a new install and get all my stuff off there then repartitiona and reinstall it on the full partition i have it on
<yknott> naught101: not sure where the log for that one is
<eagles0513875> i think i might have solved the problem
<yknott> naught101: did you see anything with ps -A | grep apache
<naught101> yknott: no,nothing.
<sivaji_> eagles0513875 try e2fsck
<naught101> maybe I should just purge it all, adn reinstall it
<sivaji_> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<yknott> there should be ubuntu docs for getting lamp set up, check the website to walk you through it  perhaps http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-lamp-server.html
<yknott> naught101: ah nevermind, that was for server
<naught101> ok, I'll see what I can do. cheers, yknott
<sivaji_> is kubuntu supports multiprocessor system ?
<naught101> ...? apache IS a server?
<r4ge> smp
<pawitp> sivaji_: Yes
<yknott> naught101: no i meant for ubuntu server, there is an option during install for "LAMP"
<naught101> yknott: ahh, the walkthough is for the LAMP CD.. yeah, useless
<yknott> naught101: i was thinking at help.ubuntu.com
<yknott> naught101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=LAMP
<yknott> naught101: but if you have not touched the config of apache, then you are probably getting the unresolved hostname error   "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<yknott> naught101: so you could edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to set that,
<naught101> yknott: ok, will do, then I'll see what happens
<sa> hi everyone
<sa> i am trying to sync my palm pilot with the application "kpilot"
<sa> the kpilot faq says that my palm pilot works great in Debian but is unstable in kernel 2.6 and kde 3.4.3
<sa> what is debian, kernel and kde?
<waylandbill_> draik: you can always use the program mimms
<sa> what exaclty is debian, kernel and kde?
<pawitp> sa: Debian is a linux distrobution that ubuntu is based on
<_4strO> sa: google is your friend
<pawitp> sa: Kernel is the core of linux
<sa> pawitp: ok
<epimeth> _4strO: what up amigo?
<sa> pawitp: Thanks alot
<_4strO> yop
<pawitp> sa: KDE is the desktop environment that kubuntu uses
<sa> _4strO: I better like being friends with people in #kubuntu :)
<sa> pawitp: thank you
<_4strO> sa: yep but we're not wikipedia :p
<epimeth> sa: the kernel is the code that lies at the heart of an operating system
<sa> _4strO: I thought this channel was for getting and giving help. correct me if I am wrong
<sa> epimeth: thank you
<_4strO> sa: you're right
<epimeth> sa: it is, but people tend to be more willing to help those that at least try to help themselves
<sa> epimeth: cool :)
<llutz> sa: what you mean is: "help me, i'm too lazy" and that#s not the intention of support-chans
<sa> llutz: no buddy, i tried to look up debian on google but as i am a linux noob i needed a more simple explanation
<epimeth> sa: there are plenty of people who need help here, and those that make more of an effort to understand their problem will get more help because we have to spend less time explaining ourselves.  and therefore can resolve problems quickly.  when people take the lazy approach, *we* have to explain more and therefore less people get helped
<_4strO> that's what i would say llutz
<ina> Hello! Can someone tell me how I kqann install a amarok design?
<pawitp> kqann -> can?
<ina> downloadded some and tell amarok to install them but still no changes
<sa> epimeth: cool, gotcha
<_4strO> ina did you go in the amarok configuration ?
<sivaji> when i run google earth xorg restarts y
<ina> _4strO: Yes I did.
<_4strO> ina: and did you close and repopen the amarok configuration ?
<sivaji>  sivaji anyone using google earth here , someone had this problem ever before
<sivaji> when i run google earth xorg restarts y
<_4strO> sivaji: video card ?
<sivaji> s3unichrome
<_4strO> sivaji: are you using beryl or compcomm or compiz ?
<sivaji> nd
<_4strO> nd ?
<sivaji> not beryl other one starts with n
<ina> _4strO: Yes I did.
<sivaji> ndavdia!
<sivaji> !ndavdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndavdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> nvidia ...
<sivaji> ya
<_4strO> :)
<sivaji> when i update my os ,automatically it got installed
<ina> _4strO: the check that ypu add the settings is clickable but not green.
<sivaji> _4strO:
<_4strO> ina : ypu ?
<pawitp> ypu -> gpu
<sivaji> _4strO : say something i am waiting for u  here
<_4strO> sivaji: i think you dont have any 3D acceleration on your computer
<ina> _4strO: waht is gpu? (sorry I am a noob)
<sivaji> _4strO ho
<sivaji> _4strO is it hardware or software
<sivaji> !gpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> sivaji: hardware
<_4strO> sivaji: type in a console (terminal) glxgear | grep -i direct
<_4strO> sivaji: oups
<_4strO> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<waylandbill_> _4strO: don't you mean glxinfo.
<_4strO> yes :p
<waylandbill_> yup. you did. :-)
<ina> _4strO:shall i do this?
<_4strO> ina: what is the meaning of this ? 4strO: the check that ypu add the settings is clickable but not green.
<sivaji_> _4strO u saw that
<_4strO> ina: if you want a new style in amarok go in amarok ->configuration / amarok configuration
<_4strO> sivaji_: for myself : direct rendering: Yes
<sivaji_> _4strO X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ina> _4strO: That is what I did
<ina> _4strO: I want a custom Playerwindow.
<_4strO> ina: what is the name of the skin you try to add ?
<_4strO> ina: [12:03]  <ina> downloadded some and tell amarok to install them but still no changes
<_4strO> hooo i think it didn't change the player view
<_4strO> just the context view in amarok
<ina> _4strO: I have some problems now because I don't know how to get my toolbar back
<_4strO> lol
<_4strO> ina right click near the volume
<ina> _4strO: Thanks
<_4strO> sivaji_: have you another operating system on your computer ?
<_4strO> sivaji_: i mean windows :p
<sivaji_> ya
<ina> _4strO: I recognized my missunderstanding of context design.
<sivaji_> but i cant use windows because virus prob
<sivaji_> _4strO :
<ina> _4strO: Is it possible to change the poup player window?
<_4strO> ina: i dont know, i never try this :p
<ina> _4strO: Is there a  Player where you can decide where to put the playlist and so on on linux?
<ina> _4strO: Sorry i must go eating
<r4ge> mp3 player?
<_4strO> r4ge: the player view of amarok
<sigbjorn> anyone know the official linuxmce channel? Tried to join #linuxmce but only 3 other people there so I suspect it is not the official one
<Ash-Fox> linuxmce, what the heck is that?
<sigbjorn> www.linuxmce.com
<sigbjorn> mediasenter-addon to kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> According to their site, you can contact them through forums, e-mail and mailing lists
<sigbjorn> in the wiki it also says irc-channel
<smile> hi . i have a USB modem connected .. i want know what is this peripheral (/dev/what ??)
<smile> how can i deo that ?
<smile> hello . anyone is here ??
<Sanne> smile: sure :)
<smile> Sanne: i want know information about a device .. how to do that ?
<Sanne> smile: the command "lspci" will list all your pci devices in the terminal, and "lspci -vv" lists verbose. Try it :)
<Sanne> smile: a GUI way would be: kmenu->system-KInfoCenter
<smile> Sanne: i need to know what is the device (/dev/what ?)
<Sanne> smile: what exactly do you need to know? I don't quite understand.
<ardchoille> He needs to know /dev/? of his USB modem
<Alarm> whats the device name of a usb modem
<nosrednaekim> is it seen as a serial port?
<Sanne> oh, I don't know that, sorry
<Alarm> he said usb
<Sanne> Alarm: I joined after :)
<nosrednaekim> I think its /dev/ttys"x".
<nosrednaekim> lemme check.
<Alarm> smile,  is ur usb modem used at the moment ?
<Alarm> i mean are u connected ?
<smile> Alarm: yes
<Alarm> ok, as i dont know the exact command , do a lsof /dev
<Alarm> to see which devices uses what
<Alarm> maybe u can figure out somehow like that
<Alarm> for example what device uses the application to connect
<Alarm> example: beep-medi-player 27725 alarm  mem    CHR 116,16      5773 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<Sanne> Alarm, smile: hey, you could monitor the syslog, unplug the device and re-plug it, and see what the log sais. To monitor the log, open a terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nosrednaekim> smile: check is there is a "/dev/modem"
<nosrednaekim> or just plain dmesg would probably tell you
<Alarm> Sanne, as nosrednaekim said, dmesg | grep usb ( or grep modem)
<Sanne> Alarm: yep, that's right, should have thought of that.
<nosrednaekim> smile: did you get that?
<smile> nosrednaekim: i have a mobile phone connected and i want know what is the device ? (/dev/what ?)
<smile> any help?
<nosrednaekim> smile: disconnect your phone, them reconnect it.
<nosrednaekim> wait about 30 seconds, and then run "dmesg"
<smile> nosrednaekim: this will show what is the device of the phone ?
<nosrednaekim> at the end of the output, should be info about where your phone is connected
<smile> nosrednaekim: k... i'll try
<nosrednaekim> smile: yes
<smile> nosrednaekim:  Dev: isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0
<smile> nosrednaekim: what means this ??
<nosrednaekim> is there anything after that?
<nosrednaekim> pastebin the last 30 or so lines of dmesg
* houdini is away: 
<smile> nosrednaekim: nothing else
<nosrednaekim> well your phone is not detected then, as a phone I mean.
<nosrednaekim> its detected as a USB device, but not a phone
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: Alarm: tell me if I'm reading that wrong.
<smile> nosrednaekim: i know ..how can i know the device name ?
<Alarm> what ?
<naught101> how do I tell if I'm running SElinux?
<smile> nosrednaekim: in the /dev/
<Alarm> i didnt pay attention sorry
<naught101> !SElinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> smile: could you please pastebin the last 30 lines?
<nosrednaekim> of dmesg
<Alarm> what dmesg? whos dmesg ?
<Alarm> isa0060/serio1/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0?
<solidus126> hello all
<Guilty_as_Sin> hello
<nosrednaekim> smile's
<solidus126> I have an unresolved problem with my ATI X1400 graphics card, I posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2851666#post2851666
<solidus126> but I have not got a response that has helped yet
<solidus126> is this a good place to ask for help?
<nosrednaekim> are you running Kubuntu?
<solidus126> yes the latest 7.04
<solidus126> I posted as much as I know to do in the above forum link and what firelord suggested did not work
<Sanne> nosrednaekim: sorry, that dmesg line doesn't tell me anything, I haven't much experience with usb devices except memory sticks yet.
<nosrednaekim> Sanne: yeah me too.
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: reading your thread....
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: lets see a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solidus126> ok, I will put it in the forum
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: ok.
<kjellviz> hi there, i have ubuntu installed on my comp, is it possible to "add/change" it to kubuntu without doing a clean install and loosing my files&docs?
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: sure! "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nosrednaekim> hey really ought to have a bot answer for that by now....
<d0zer> how do i install .deb files ?
<kjellviz> nosrednaekim: does this also include all the kde apps that the default install of kubuntu does _
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: sure does..
<kjellviz> sweet
<kjellviz> thanks a million!
<nosrednaekim> d0zer: right click on package-> kubuntu package menu-> install package
<d0zer> got it.. thx
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: I uploaded my xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: heh... thats like the second most common question up here, first being the question to !adeptfix
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: k
<kjellviz> nosrednaekim: hehe sorry for that :P  btw what does !adeptfix do ? lol
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: oh no problem its an easy answer
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<kjellviz> ohhh, well i guess i would know if i knew what adept was and where using it :P
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: its the kubuntu equivlent of synaptic
<kjellviz> aha
<kjellviz> thanks, im gonna reboot from hdd and do a kde desktop install :)
<nosrednaekim> kjellviz: ok!
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: not usre if this matters,but I always see 'section "extensions"' at the bottom of the xorg.
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: what actions should I take?
<nosrednaekim> move that section to the bottom of the file.
<nosrednaekim> below the 'Section "DRI"'
<solidus126> OK, will try
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: going to restart X
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: did it work?
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: i believe that you resolved my issue, thank you very much for your time I will post my results on the forum
<nosrednaekim> are you sure?
<nosrednaekim> maybe i'll make a post claiming the fame ;)
<solidus126> I know there is a definite large improvement to both XaoS rendering and my movie playback, I think that it is restored to its former glory
<nosrednaekim> try glxinfo.
<solidus126> k
<solidus126> should I post my glxinfo into the forum?
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: nah, no need but does it say ATI or fglrx as the renderstring?
<solidus126> yes it does
<solidus126> nosrednaekim: I will post on the forums the fix, thank you for my time (I will credit you)
<nosrednaekim> lol.. I was kiddin.
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about it.
<solidus126> also, btw do you know of any good sources to learn about linux use with Kubuntu, I have only been a linux user for about 10 monthes and still have not learned too many tricks
<nosrednaekim> solidus126: the best way, IMHO, is hang out on IRS for a while.
<nosrednaekim> *IRC
<soulrider_> does anyone know where i can gte applets for my panel ?
<CraZy675> I installed a bunch of fonts and now some of them are taking over as default
<Sanne> solidus126: the Kubuntu Desktop Guide is pretty nice, you shouldt find it under Kmenu->Help. Also help.ubuntu.com has nice articles.
<CraZy675> Is there a fast way I can weed out the fonts that some how get set as default?
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: they set themselves as default? well, you can stop that in systemsettings.
<Sanne> soulrider_: there's a package kicker-applets (in case you don't have it already)
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: no they didn't set themselfs as default they are just appearing instead of.  my font settings in system settings are still set the same as when I installed kubuntu
<soulrider_> Sanne: im not running kubuntu =/
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: wow. well do you know the names of these rogue fonts?
<nosrednaekim> soulrider_: what are you running?
<Sanne> soulrider_: oh. what do you run then?
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: yes: so far I've removed Alien5, bradybun, dynasty, linkin, METOLD, tintin
<soulrider_> archlinux
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: actually the problem is occurring in firefox
<Sanne> soulrider_: but you're running kde?
<soulrider_> yeah
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: but nowhere else?
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: not that I can find at the moment
<Sanne> soulrider_: I don't know how archlinux organizes it's software... maybe there's a package for applets too? Do you have any applets right now?
<soulrider_> yeah, i do, i found a package
<soulrider_> but i meant somewhere i could browse applets
<soulrider_> supposedly there are some in kde-look.org but i cant find a section for them
<Sanne> soulrider_: I didn't find much except those Kubuntu provides me with. I have about 30 applets in my list, dunno if there are more.
<soulrider_> ahh, ok
<soulrider_> but, does anyone know what the Pause/Break button in  my keyboard is for? :P
<soulrider_> ive been using computers for almost 15 years and i never knew lol
<CraZy675> the pause button pauses the bootup bios screen doesn't it?
<Sanne> soulrider_: pausing quake3 ;)
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> keyboards should be redesigned
<soulrider> like, why would anuone use num lock or scroll lock? :P
<soulrider> num, maybe, scroll? i dont think so
<CraZy675> num lock is really handy on laptops
<soulrider> also, do we need two 'windows' keys?!
<soulrider> yes, just on laptops
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: did you try firefox specific settings? you ight also want to enable "kde settings in gtk apps"
<nosrednaekim> soulrider: its called a "super" key
<soulrider> well, its super useless to me :P
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: yes i set all firefox specific settings to dejavu font which come default with ubuntu.  I'll try kde settings in gtk apps
<soulrider> im installing the extra applets thing, what i dont like is that it installs some stuff i really dont want
<soulrider> like wireless tools =/
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: when I changed the "kde settings in gtk apps"  It changed the toolbar font, where that is working.  what is not working is the webpage in the viewing window of firefox
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<CraZy675> this is weird
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<CraZy675> I've had this happen before and usually I just need to remove a few
<CraZy675> i guess I'll keep trying that
<CraZy675> but before it would effect everything
<CraZy675> maybe i need to try another gtk app
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: so you mean like the fons of webpages?
<nosrednaekim> *fonts?
<CraZy675> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> CraZy675: firefox does wierd things like that.
<CraZy675> yea
<nosrednaekim> maybe there is a plugin for configuring that
<CraZy675> maybe
<Kjellviz> hi there, i just did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu installation, and now beryl doesent load, any ideas ?
<Kjellviz> (it worked fine in ubuntu)
<Kjellviz> (/gnome)
<Tm_T> !beryl | Kjellviz
<ubotu> Kjellviz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kjellviz> yes i am aware of that
<Kjellviz> but seemingly it was the kde install that broke it ><
<CraZy675> there I just removed all my fonts
<Tm_T> still, it's beryl problem, and you have best luck find knowledge about it in #ubuntu-effects
<Kjellviz> aight ill try there
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: you have to get emerald...
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: don't have to
<Kjellviz> nosrednaekim: what is emerald ?
<Kjellviz> !emerald | kjellviz
<marius_> sal 2 all
<marius_> ma poate ajuta cineva
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: its the window decorator
<marius_> am o prb cu sistemul audio
<Kjellviz> an plugin for beryl or what?
<marius_> nu imi merge satelitul central
<nosrednaekim> !es | marius
<nosrednaekim> Kjellviz: kinda.
<ubotu> marius: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosrednaekim> its really cool, transparent window borders and such.
<marius_> can anyoane help me whit my problem
<akrus> hello :)
<nosrednaekim> marius_: sure, but you have to speak in english :-P
<nosrednaekim> hello
<akrus> I need to deny 89.178.*.* in proftpd
<marius_>  i have an 5.1 audio system
<akrus> 89.178.0.0/?? -> what? :)
<akrus> 24 is for last *
<marius_> and my central satelite doesn;t work
<marius_> so....
<marius_> can anyoane help
<marius_> can anyone help
<nosrednaekim> marius_: no experience with 5.1 sorry
<marius_> i gues not!
<marius_> ok
<marius_> tanks anyway
<bennnn> anyone know why openoffice just crashes on load in ubuntu feisty 7
<nosrednaekim> bennnn: remove the .oo-2.0 directory in your home directory
<Ayabara> when I open kaffeine it always pops up in a corner somewhere. how can I make it always come up centered on the screen?
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: you're not running beryl are you?
<Syndic4te> Does anyone know how Ican change my refresh rate so that it will boot at a certain refresh rate?
<Syndic4te> It always goes back to 50...
<Guilty_as_Sin> using k3b, is there a way to leave no pause between tracks?
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: nope
<Guilty_as_Sin> got a fluid mix that I would like to keep that way
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: in beryl it would have been easy, don't know about kwin
<Guilty_as_Sin> I don't see an option to, just figured I would ask
<atidem> ciao
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: ok. I'm installing Beryl now, actually :-)
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: heh, not becuase of this I hope.
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: no. I've reinstalled on my laptop, and it was a bit down on the todo-list. your comment just moved it a bit up :-)
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: hehe
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<hnsn> y0
<nosrednaekim> 'lo
<soulrider> HELLO
<soulrider> sorry caps :P
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: I have Beryl working, and kaffeine still don't centered. Spill it ;-)
<BluesKaj> hiyas hnsn. nosrednaekim, soulrider ...Savinig Linux Souls?
<Guilty_as_Sin> anyone know if you can burn a disc using k3b w/o pause between tracks?  like in fluid mixes or maybe even speeches, podcast etc? anyone know if you can burn a disc using k3b w/o pause between tracks?  like in fluid mixes or maybe even speeches, podcast etc? anyone know if you can burn a disc using k3b w/o pause between tracks?  like in fluid mixes or maybe even speeches, podcast etc?
<Guilty_as_Sin> oops
<Guilty_as_Sin> sorry about that
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yep.... tech support never sleeps (glares at BluesKaj)
<Guilty_as_Sin> guess I hit copy a few times more than needed
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: you have beryl-manager?
<BluesKaj> isn't there an option in k3b to eliminate time between tracks ?
<soulrider> there probably is =/
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: yep
<Guilty_as_Sin> that is what I'm trying to do..  can't seem to find it
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: open beryl settings manager
* BluesKaj grins at nosrednaekim and has a coffee :)
<soulrider> Guilty_as_Sin: hold on a sec
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks
<nosrednaekim> go to window management
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: placing centered works fine. only now I think "intelligent" sounds good
<Ayabara> :-)
<nosrednaekim> oh you found where to do it? cool
<nosrednaekim> under set window attribs by window type?
<soulrider> Guilty_as_Sin: i cant find something to do that either =/
<Guilty_as_Sin> I found volume leveling..
<Guilty_as_Sin> about it
<Guilty_as_Sin> hmm..
<soulrider> google maybe? =/
<epimeth> ahoy mike, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi epimeth
<Guilty_as_Sin> guess Fabric won't be mixed this go around..  oh well
<epimeth> you guys know how to set up a network printer?
<epimeth> shared through samba
<nosrednaekim> kprinter? KDE is pretty good about autodetecting printers
<BluesKaj> epimeth,is it connected to your pc or a different one on the network
<epimeth> on a windows box on the network
<epimeth> when I go to the samba share, it doesn't appear
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: kprinter not installed by default?
<BluesKaj> ok, I have the same setup.\
<epimeth> sweet
<epimeth> nosrednaekim: BluesKaj will help me :-p
<BluesKaj> you want to use the cups printer wizard
<BluesKaj> in system settings
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: ok. I really ought to learn how samba works tough...
<vorlon_> Hello all
<epimeth>  hrm... its an HP... will HPLIP toolbox not help?
<nosrednaekim> hello vorlon_
<nosrednaekim> epimeth: no thats only for local printers
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, epimeth you're not really using samba directly ..it's in the back ground as the engine so to speak
<epimeth> cool... checking out the printer wizard from system settings then :-)
<nosrednaekim> ah... well then its simple.
<BluesKaj> no i also have an HP printer a 3520
<epimeth> its not finding anything....
<vorlon_> Does anyone know why kubuntu has no cron tasks in the lists on install?  Im used to redhat which auto configured...
<BluesKaj> ok epimeth, are your networked pcs connected to a router ?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: yup
* hnsn slaps BluesKaj around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles hnsn with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishies Saved: 424
<hnsn> what
<BluesKaj> ok, don't rush ..there some parameters to follow
<epimeth> right
<Dragnslcr> vorlon_- what cron tasks would you expect to be there for the normal user?
<BluesKaj> epimeth,, you went into system settings and chose printers ?
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> *Add -> Printer -> SMB Shared Printer -> scan
<vorlon_> Dragnslcr- lol im a bit clueless when it comes to what jobs I would expect it to run.. i gues im just used to the automatic nature of other distro's
<BluesKaj> ok did you choose smb shsred printer (windows) ?
<BluesKaj> shared
<gastly> hi all!
<Dragnslcr> vorlon_- if there aren't any tasks that you think should be there but aren't, there isn't really a problem
<BluesKaj> then choose Guest account, epimeth
<nosrednaekim> its a gastly day out... hi
<gastly> hi nosrednaekim
<vorlon_> Dragnslcr-Ok thanks
<epimeth> BluesKaj: it finds the workgroup, but no computers inside the workgroup
<gastly> hey what IRC client are you using? I was just looking for one that's good and had loads of features.
<nosrednaekim> konversation is great
<nosrednaekim> I'm using GAIM
<nosrednaekim> which isn't exactly an irc client
<BluesKaj> epimeth , check properties on the the other pc that the printer connects to ..you need the name of the pc ..like my wifes is Pavilion
<gastly> I am using Konversation. But I think it does not have any cool plugins
<nosrednaekim> gastly: yeah it does... if you use amarok. do "/media"
<BluesKaj> epimeth then check printer properties on the other printer and get the name of the driver
<gastly> ok
<BluesKaj> on the other pc
* gastly is listening to Behind Those Eyes by 3 Doors Down on Seventeen Days [Amarok] 
<gastly> cool!
<gastly> hey thanks nosrednaekim!
<nosrednaekim> gastly: yep... its got some other ones too.
<gastly> like?
<BluesKaj> yeah gastly , konverstion is great, theonly thing lacking is a built in server list
<nosrednaekim> like h4kkx0r auto translation
<Dragnslcr> The only feature I miss in Konversation is event scripting
<gastly> BluesKaj: It has a server list I think?
<vorlon_> cheers all
<adaptr> Dragnslcr and click-and-drag splitting of threads... AKA virtual channels
<BluesKaj> that's fine epimeth ..if it's the network server , but just get the pc name
<adaptr> apart from that, it's teh nuke
<gastly> Dragnslcr: Yup scripting improves things gratly.
<BluesKaj> and the printer driver name
<gastly> typo: greatly
<Dragnslcr> adaptr- I've never seen that in any IRC client I've used
<epimeth> BluesKaj: nice... got a test page out
<epimeth> BluesKaj: cheers :-)
<BluesKaj> coolness epimeth :)
<epimeth> BluesKaj: and now it just dissapeared???
<Dragnslcr> When Konversation adds event scripting, I'll probably start using it
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: add it yourelsf!
<Dragnslcr> Not that I do much, but I still like the ability
<adaptr> Dragnslcr I wonder why not - it's incredibly useful and logical
<gastly> Dragnslcr: What r u using right now?
<Dragnslcr> gastly- XChat
<gastly> Dragnslcr: cool!
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- heh, if my C programming weren't horribly rusty, I might try
<Dragnslcr> Too many years in high-level languages
<gastly> wait lemme try this
<gastly> Random Fortune: Linux: because a PC is a terrible thing to waste 	-- ksh@cis.ufl.edu put this on Tshirts in '93
<gastly> lol
<gastly> Its fun
<epimeth> BluesKaj: and now I can't add a printer?  wtf....
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: after  quick check, there is a dcop interface to conversation, which would make very very easy
<epimeth> oh... lol
<epimeth> wasn't on CUPS
<epimeth> okay
<gastly> OK guys thanks for the help! Bye!
<xst> How do I make knetworkmanager be automaticallly loaded upon login?
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- it probably wouldn't be too difficult, but it's one of those things where someone who knows the code could implement it in a day or two, instead of the two weeks it would take me to do it
<Dragnslcr> And if someone else did it, it might actually work correctly
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: gotcha..
<BluesKaj> epimeth, cups back on track ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab , stuff to do
<Dragnslcr> nosrednaekim- a quick hack that just did "execute this script when this event occurs" would be good enough for me, but I doubt that would be the best thing for the general user base
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: right, and I could probably do that quick hack in python in about an hour.
<nosrednaekim> but I'd have to learn Dcop and such.
<nosrednaekim> which might be useful, but its also outdated
<Dragnslcr> The Konversation page on scripting says it can do scripts in Perl and Python, but doesn't give an example
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: hmm...
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, could a scrpit be written to auto load a server list for the various IRC networks ? A mature IRC client like Konversation should have one IMO :)
<Dragnslcr> Do Perl and Python have dcop libraries, or do you have to shell out to do it?
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- heh, I'm sure it could be done in C, just read a config file and populate a list. I'm surprised Konversation doesn't already have a server list
<BluesKaj> there is a list that the user has to configure from the getgo
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: dcop in python is as simple as "from pykde import dcop
<nosrednaekim> I don't do perl
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<Dragnslcr> So yeah, basic event scripting would be easy, it would just require hooking into the event and running a given script normally
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> cant many irc clients take an irc://freenode.net type url from the browser?   Ya could just have a little web page with your serverlists then.
<see-g> you'd just have to figure out how to pass the URL to the client
<see-g> somewhere in $your_browser there should be a way to make it open certain links (e.g. irc://) with your IRC client...
<Dr_willis> yea. i was thinking KDE allready had that setup.
<Dr_willis> but I only go to one irc network. :)
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- I found this Perl script- http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Server_List
<Minataku> Dr_willis: I got two of the calculators half-ass restored
<Minataku> AND converted to use standard 9V batteries
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  heh.   Ya da man!
<Minataku> The other one, the LCD one only needs 2x LR44
<Dr_willis> yea that was the newer one.
<Dr_willis> I got out my old hp28S - it needs fancy odd ball batteries also.  like i need it running. :)
<Minataku> One was easy to convert, I just ripped apart the battery pack (on both of them, actually, to make space for the 9V) and it already connected to the battery pack with a 9V clip
<Dr_willis> That calculator helped me pass College
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  so they used 3 AA sized batteries instead of a 9v eh.
<Minataku> Actually
<Minataku> The two that needed 9V for operation used 2x 1.2V NiCd
<Minataku> There was a DC-DC converter inside the pack to bump it to 9V
<Dr_willis> aint that fancy. :)
<Minataku> The other two use 3x 1.2V NiCd but actually operate at 3.6V
<Minataku> No conversion required
<Minataku> I may try to make a custom battery pack that uses plain (and easily replaced) Alkaline AAs
<Minataku> +0.4V shouldn't be too far out of tolerance
<Minataku> If any thing it'll end up with batteries that last longer than time itself
<Minataku> Well, not really, just longer than the average BP-1A
<Minataku> ^^
<Minataku> It's cool, the TI-30 has this nifty flickering 8 when it's doing complex calculations
<Minataku> As for the Rat Shack one, it's an EC-4000
<Minataku> Nothing more than a rebranded TI-57
<Dr_willis> Yep. Radioshack always did that.
<Dr_willis> Even their radios adn stuff are that way.
<Minataku> That one had a pin-header type plug in it
<Minataku> What I did was ripped off the 9V clip from inside the TI's...
<Minataku> Stripped some of the insulation off the ends, jammed the bare wires into the plug then secured it all with electrical tape
<Minataku> Totally half-assed, if even that much, but hey, it works
<see-g> thanks for reminding me ... I'll have to find some tape to insulate a mains connection...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I gotta go clean out the fish tank the wife got at a rummage sale.. shes feeling MUCH better - spent all day yesterday at JunkSales!
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> She buy anything good?
<Minataku> Say, do you even have fish? Or did she just buy it? XD
<Dr_willis> we got a whole 4 goldfish. :)
<Dr_willis> now they got a Big 40 Gal tank.
<MECU> how can I tell it to use Firefox to open things and not Konqueror?
<Minataku> Haha
<Dragnslcr> MECU- System Settings -> Default Applications
<spawn57> are tehre any replacements for panel? like kxdocker?
<MECU> thank you
<Minataku> |    $		big money		unary exclusive OR (ASCII)    |
<Minataku> |    c^H|	change			binary mingle		      |
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dr_willis> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, thx for the URL & script ...was out for a bit . I'll check it out in  a lil later
<Dr_willis> I dont like Kxdocker
<Minataku> Also, since overpunches are difficult to read on the average VDT, the exclusive-or operator may be written ?. This correctly expresses the average person's reaction on first encountering exclusive-or, especially on a PDP-11.
<Minataku> That INTERCAL manual is hilarious
<Dr_willis> !info fspanel
<ubotu> fspanel: minimalist panel for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-6 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 84 kB
<angkoL> hi
<Dragnslcr> !search ksharedptr.h
<ubotu> Found:
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xst> I have tried to configure a second monitor to my laptop but now, whenever I click on System Settings -> Monitor&Display kcrashhandler pops up and I am therefore not able to (re)configure the display. Furthermore the powermanager is now crashing also, when I log in. It seems that kubuntu seriousely screwed up my system when I configured my monitor. What to do?
<arkanabar> I also have a graphics problem.  After installing the nvidia binaries for my Geforce 7100, I am stuck with a resolution of 640x480!  I had to revert my xorg.conf to even log in....
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: have you tried manually setting your resolution higher?
<arkanabar> The current upper limit IS 640x480.
<arkanabar> Though given that this is a virgin install, nothing but the nvidia drivers and updates, I've considered reinstalling.
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: did it give you an error with xorg?
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: pastebin your xorg.conf?
<arkanabar> No, it just never got to desktop until I reverted xorg.
<RadiantFire> what was the error it gave you, or did it just hang?
<arkanabar> Remind me how to pastebin,please?
<RadiantFire> !pastebin > arkanabar
<arkanabar> It just hanged in a text screen.
<RadiantFire> and if possible, your xorg.conf with the nvidia
<RadiantFire> this is why binary drivers are no fun...
<arkanabar> I think I overwrote those, but I can run the config again.
<RadiantFire> well make sure that the current working one is backed up and restored before you restart x
<RadiantFire> moving the config file around doesn't matter unless x needs to start
<dwkr> hi
<arkanabar> It generates a backup & even reminds me where it is when I run the config ... just need to remind myself how to do that.
<dwkr> i have a problem with my ipw3945 card, it's working in recovery mode but not in normal mode
<waltercool> hi there...someone know how open .rmvb videos?? (real media)??
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: you can cp the backup file ontop of the new one
<dwkr> i have a problem with my ipw3945 card, it's working in recovery mode but not in normal mode, help me please
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know if Adept and/or apt keeps a log of actions? I just installed a whole lot of dev packages to try to get something to compile, and I might as well get rid of them
<blekos> how can i remove a directory to another destination? (from command line)
<blekos> is it rm?
<waltercool> yes
<CraZy675> so what is the trick to installing flash player for swiftfox?
<RadiantFire> blekos: rmdir
<blekos> thnx
<arkanabar> RadiantFire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25969/ is current xorg.conf
<waltercool> rm -R
<RadiantFire> blekos: of if your feeling really daring rm -rf
<happytiger> How do I increase SHMMIN parameter ? Problem is I cant start postgresql 8.2 due to to little shared memory?
<RadiantFire> but rm -rf deletes everything
<RadiantFire> so be careful
<ardchoille> blekos: If the dir is empty: rmdir  .. if it isn't empty: rm -r
<waltercool> rm -R delete directory and all
<blekos> i c, i think rm -r is what i need
<waltercool> is recursive
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: this line may be your problem
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: modes "640x480@60"
<blekos> recursive meaning copy all its subfolders ?
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: as well as this
<RadiantFire> modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: I would suggest commenting those 2 lines out
<waltercool> delete folder and subfolder
<ardchoille> blekos: No, "recursive" means to act on all files below a certain level
<waltercool> if u want move is mv, or copy, cp
<blekos> i dor rmdir-r but i get command not found
<Dragnslcr> "how can i remove a directory to another destination?"  Are you sure mean "remove" and not "move"?
<arkanabar> RadiantFire:  Thanks.  also have xorg.conf.1 at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25970/
<blekos> it is copied in a wrong folder so i want to have it placed somewhere else
<Dragnslcr> blekos- so you mean move the directory?
<Dragnslcr> blekos- mv [source]  [destination] 
<CraZy675> I would imagine that the majority of people install flash player.  Why can't I? it times out when trying to install it from macromedia
<RadiantFire> arkanabar: ah, see thats what the Screen section should look like. Its entirely possible you could just copy that part to the file with nvidia. Also, if you ever make a mistake and your X wno't come up, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will ask you like 4 questions, and you can mostly click through it, to get a working config back
<blekos> yes. Remove was accurate as it did not mean completely erase it. But i guess in your context is move
<blekos> i cs
<blekos> i c
<ardchoille> blekos: There is no -r option to rmdir, you need rm -r
<blekos> i guess mv did the trick
<blekos> :)
<Dragnslcr> blekos- "remove" does mean delete
<ardchoille> blekos: mv just moves files, it doesn't delete anything.
<blekos> speaking in pc world i guess u r wright...
<xst> I have altered my monitor settings from System Settings -> Monitor&Display and now things are a bit screwed up: 1) power manager crashes upon every log in, 2) I cannot open System Settings -> Monitor & Display anymore (it crashes). What to do?
<Dragnslcr> blekos- no, that's the English definition for remove. "remove" means delete or erase
<blekos> lol, funny conversation, but according to Collins English dictionary Complete & Ubrdidged "remove=to take away and place elsewhere"
<jriachi> blekos: in this case,  elsewhere==/dev/null
<ardchoille> blekos: Well, unless you have the ability to nullify matter, then that's what remove means ;) When you remove something, you're really just placing it in a different place.
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I don't think I've heard anyone use that definition of remove in a while, if ever
<blekos> back to the real problem, i got a msg File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<blekos> i never thought i could start a flame (even for fun) from such a question!!!
<Dragnslcr> When you try to use mv?
<blekos> i kept a back on a wrong folder and now i want to move this file to the "proper" folder in which i keep my backups
<blekos> i kept a back up on a wrong folder and now i want to move this file to the "proper" folder in which i keep my backups
<blekos> but it seems to be quite big
<CraZy675> how do I install flashplugin-nonfree? the macromedia site always times out
<ardchoille> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<blekos> sorry thought why i try to use
<blekos> yes, when i try to use mv, after awhile i get this msg
<CraZy675> that doesn't help me
<ardchoille> CraZy675: enable multiverse, then: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<CraZy675> ok
<micha_> Hello. I'm afraid this is asked often, but I'm having problems installing binary nvidia drivers.  The wiki tells me to use sytem->administration->restricted devices manager. That does not exist. I installed with adept manager, but extension glx is still missing.
<Dragnslcr> blekos- how large is the file, and how much free disk space do you have?
<CraZy675> ardchoille: my multiverse is enabled
<CraZy675> ardchoille: the problem is the macromedia site won't upload it to me
<ardchoille> CraZy675: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<blekos> it is 4gb+ and have  63gb free. Please note that i try to move it to a NTFS partition
<ardchoille> CraZy675: Ah, I see. Nothing I can do to help with that, sorry
<jussi01> CraZy675: it does that sometimes... keep trying
<ardchoille> !ntfs | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CraZy675> oh I'll keep trying
<blekos> i can see and write to my ntfs
<CraZy675> when I do get it is there someway I can set up a mirror for my other machines?
<blekos> it is properly mounted
<jussi01> CraZy675: i dont know, sorry
<blekos> any ideas?
<dwkr> i have a problem with my ipw3945 card, it's working in recovery mode but not in normal mode, help me please
<blekos> i also want to ask this: i have installed nvidia-glx, but when I try to install nvidia-settings from the adept manager it marks nvidia-glx for removal
<blekos> cant i have both, are they incompatible?
<micha_> blekos: did installing nvidia-glx work for you? I'm currently fighting with that... glxinfo still tells me that GLX is missing
<Alarm> blekos,  you try that trhough console ?
<blekos> yes it workd for me
<blekos> sorry micha_
<blekos> what do you mean workd for me
<blekos> Alarm
<blekos> no i havent tried through console
<Alarm> <blekos> i also want to ask this: i have installed nvidia-glx, but when I try to install nvidia-settings from the adept manager it marks nvidia-glx for removal
<Alarm> and i ask, if u tried to install nvidia-settings through console
<Alarm> do so then
<blekos> will i be asked if there is smg 2 b removed?
<blekos> i'm just afraid for complication problems?
<Alarm> yes
<Alarm> u can always answer 'n'
<Narf> Hi all,
<blekos> micha_a, there was a command that when i entered it, i could see that i had rendering
<Narf> could someone of you please explain to me how to start kubuntu without starting X automatically
<Alarm> micha_,  what does glxinfo | grep render show you ?
<Alarm> Narf, u want to get to console for one time or everytime ?
<micha_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<micha_> serveral times
<Alarm> not as root
<Alarm> do it as simple user
<Alarm> wihout sudo
<micha_> that was without sudo
<Alarm> check in the /etc/xorg.conf if in driver "nvidia"
<blekos> Alarm, where can i post some result for u to see them?
<Alarm> and not 'nv' or something else
<Alarm> http://mishu.eu.org/paste
<micha_> hm, no xorg.conf in /etc
<Narf> Alarm I'm trying to install my Nvidia driver and therefore I have to start in text mode
<Narf> Problem is that I can't
<Alarm> Narf, ctrl+alt+f1
<Narf> anytime I try either the computer start with X or it don't start at all
<Alarm> logout first better from this session
<micha_> ah ok etc/X11/xorg.conf.. it's using NV
<blekos> Alarm could u please see this http://www.mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3502
<Alarm> micha_,  change it to "nvidia"
<Alarm> restart x
<Narf> Alarm: I know but as soon as I shutdown X I can't access anything in linux it's just dead
<micha_> ok, i'll try. Thanks.
<Narf>  I just don't understand it
<Alarm> dead ? i dont understand either what u need to know , how to get into console ?
<Narf> Alarm: I'm using Kubuntu Feisty 64 bit version
<Alarm> blekos, as you see: The following packages are BROKEN:
<Alarm> blekos try sudo apt-get -f install
<Alarm> Narf, go on
<Narf> Alarm: I open text mode using ctrl+alt+f1 but as long as the Xserver is still running I can't install the Nvidia driver
<Alarm> stop kdm
<blekos> but i see render as yes, and i also got another message, http://www.mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3503
<Alarm> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Narf> Alarm: my problem is that as soon as I shutdow X my monitor is black and I can't access any of the textmode server ctrl+alt+f1 // F2 or something else
<blekos> i press no to the first sollution and got another suggestion, what do u think of it
<Narf> I simple have to restart and start all ovr
<micha_> OK, that worked. Thanks again.
<Alarm> i dont know what: Score is -370 is
<Alarm> micha_,  no prob
<Alarm> but as much i see blekos  it tries to install the new driver
<Narf> Alarm: I'll try that and come back to lat you know whether it worked
<blekos> should i go for it?
<Alarm> Narf,  you mean its not shutting down ?
<grul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Alarm> doesnt turn of ?
<blekos> what does the score -370 mean?
<Alarm> blekos,  as i am not an expert am also a newbie here, or wait for someone else to answer. i have installed drivers from the nvidia.com site
<mordaunt> where do you add things to kde startup?
<Alarm> but i dont think you can damage ur system
<blekos> i c
<blekos> thnx
<Alarm> remove the old drivers
<Alarm> and install the nvidia-glx-new
<Alarm> blekos,  as i risk sometimes, i would install the new ones
<zipper> Uhh, Kdevelop actually seems kind of nice. Its not visual studio, but nice.
<Alarm> did apt-get -f install do something ?
<Alarm> its an ide . for something more download tools for qt or gtk development
<zipper> i dont wanna do qt or gtk development, just learning c/c++
<Alarm> then kdevelop is ideal
<zipper> it just takes a while getting used to, but yeah, it seems nice
<Alarm> why would someone need a whole visual studio to write a simple program then
<Alarm> :)
<zipper> i need to write many simple programs :)
<mordaunt> if you're only starting to learn C/C++ you only nano
<mordaunt> you onle need
<zipper> well
<mordaunt> or kate
<zipper> been learning for a year at uni, so not completely newbie
<Alarm> mordaunt,  not everyone knows how to use gccs flags
<mordaunt> try kate
<zipper> nah
<zipper> vim ftw
<micha_> hm, kate is nice, but missing some helpful stuff. Like outcommenting blocks in c++
<zipper> but i want a proper gui for programming
<mordaunt> vim suxor!
<zipper> vim is the shizzle! :)
<micha_> i recommend code::blocks ;)
<Alarm> any simple editor that handles brackets and tabs is fine. the point if you are in the mood of learning the arguments that gcc needs
<zipper> i've heard about that recently, is it new or what? Think i heard about it a week ago or something
<zipper> code::blocks that is
<Alarm> some are not, or are too lazy. and if an ide provides my compiling arguments and the text editor, why to handle it on my own
<micha_> no, it's not new. It's a rather simple IDE, but runs identical on Linux & Windows and very good for cross-plattform-development
<mordaunt> well if you're programming on unix you need a few simple tools
<mordaunt> a simple editor, gcc, gdb, gprof
<zipper> micha_, i see. Simple as in a regular text editor (kate/gvim) or is it made for a specific language?
<mordaunt> i think kdevelop has all that stuff integrated
<Dragnslcr> I'm looking forward to Kdevelop 4 having C# support
<micha_> zipper: It'S an IDE including project management. But not so complex like kdeveleop. Editor is similar to kate, but some stuff which helps for c++ programming.
<Dragnslcr> I'll be interested in seeing how it compares to MonoDevelop
<mordaunt> Dragnslcr: it'll probably be faster ;)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<zipper> micha_, cool, i'll have to take a look at it then, thanks
<Dragnslcr> MonoDevelop does lag a bit sometimes
<Narf> Alarm: sorry to bother you again but I can't shutdown X without shutting down all other sessions as well Ctr+alt+F1 to ctr+alt+F6
<micha_> zipper: but use nightly builds - not the last official release. They are stable and way more advanced.
<zipper> hehe
<zipper> nightly builds
<zipper> that reminds me of running debian sid
<zipper> oh the dependency horrors
<Alarm> why would u need 6 sessions ?
<Narf> I need only one but as soon as I chutdown X I have non
<zipper> Narf, you sure it isnt just kdm/gdm keeping X running?
<Alarm> anyway i dont know if u need to end all sessions to shut down, thats something i never tried
<zipper> Narf, oh, so you cant access tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) at all?
<Alarm> i cant understand the real problem to be honest
<erz-> where is kubuntu distribution upgrade tool ?  : )
<Alarm> erz-, apt-get upgrade
<Narf> zipper I open a session with crt+alt+F1 and login then I go back with alt+F7 and shutdown X
<Alarm> what i dont understand is why do u get in console to shut down ?
<Narf> As soon a I do this the sesion ctr+alt+F1 is also no longer accessable
<Narf> I don't understand it and I'm working on it for hours ba now
<erz-> Alarm: i want to upgrade to feisty
<Alarm> i dont know if its the same in kubuntu, but i suppose its apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alarm> if its on debian like that it will be the same on kubuntu
<Narf> Alarm: I'm trying to install the Nvidia driver for my GFX card but to do that X has to be deactive
<Alarm> Narf, i allready told you. alt+ctrl+f1 , login , and to sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Narf> Alarm: I don't think that I can upgrade my version as it is already the lates release
<Alarm> then install the nvidia driver
<Alarm> and startx again
<Alarm> dont get why you need to restart or open 6 sessions
<Narf> Alarm: give me a sec
<damianos_> Hello
<damianos_> what kind of program do you use for videoconference (I mean video and voice in the same time)?
<Alarm> skype ?
<Alarm> amsn ? i dont know if this supports audio. surely does camera
<BluesKaj> you there Dragnslcr ?
<Rictoo> How do I update a specific application with apt-get?
<damianos_> Alarm: skype doesn't work with video under linux
<marcel__> hi, anyone know how to edit the kde lost & found entries?
<Narf> Alarm: I did exactly as you told me, I typed sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and as soon asi pressed enter my screen gets black and I have to restart
<Alarm> damianos_,  didnt know , thats why i did add a questionmark
<damianos_> generali there is a problem with video in linux :|
<Alarm> it turns black ? u should do that while u are on console
<Alarm> kdm has nothing to do with console. terminal doesnt need kdm to run
<Narf> Alarm: I changed to textmode ctr+alt+F1 and wrote sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<kain__> hello i am having problems getting an external hd to mount as well as an sd/mmc card reader
<Narf> as soon as I pressed enter my screen is black and I can't do anything else then restart the system
<Alarm> and the monitor turned black ? instead of telling "now stopping kdm" or something like that ?
<cedross> having trouble connecting to a windows machine in my home network - can anyone help me
<Alarm> thats something i hear for the first time
<Narf> why is it always me ;o(
<Narf> Alarm: I've also tryed to reinstall: also nno use same problem
<Alarm> now i suppose u are on kde and its working
<Narf>  bit version my gfx card doesn't work or at least I couldn't get it to work
<Alarm> and when u try to shutdown , the monitor turns black and doesnt shutdown ?
<Narf> Alarm:no shutdown workes fine
<Narf> you know the funny thing is wen I start the conputer in safe /repair mode I can install the driver and everything works just fine untiol I restart
<wolferine> morning
<cedross> I can see  the windows shares but when I try to access them it tells me access is denied
<wolferine> permissions
<wolferine> or windows firewall
<Narf> cedross: try to change the ownership of the folders chown name.group foldername
<jd823592> hi all i have a serious problem at least for me..... i screwed up my grub menu.lst and forgot to make a buckup file ... is there any way how to make grub going
<jd823592> *backup
<kain__> hello i am having problems getting an external hd to mount as well as an sd/mmc card reader
<jd823592> please is there anyone who can help me with the GRUB problem???
<ubunturos> jd823592: !ask
<NickPresta> !ask | jd823592
<ubotu> jd823592: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alarm> Narf,  sorry i had a phonecall
<jd823592> i already did but....i messed up my menu.lst but didnt make any backup file is there any way how to generate new one or how can i find out for example UUID number of one of my partition
<Alarm> Narf,  reinstall the drivers while u are on kde, and restart ur computer
<jd823592> i tried to repair it but now when i try to boot my other UBUNTU on the second partition it says FILE DOESN'T EXIST or something like that
<NickPresta> jd823592, `cat /etc/fstab` in the console
<RandMC_> I have a question.
<jd823592> ooo thx
<jd823592> but there is another problem
<BluesKaj> !ask | RandMC_,
<ubotu> RandMC_,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jd823592> i supposed that the problem was that i had the UUID wrong but its correct
<jd823592> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<jd823592> root		(hd0,1)
<jd823592> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=6532e4dd-f757-4384-94af-2cb4d0ea2d18 ro quiet splash
<jd823592> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<jd823592> quiet
<jd823592> savedefault
<RandMC_> Amarok is not working when trying to install mp3 support, what other music player is like Amarok? It should run like itunes.
<jd823592> Rhythmbox
<RandMC_> ok I will search the repository for Rhythmbox.
<Jucato> RandMC_: er.. just simply install "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> no need to install Rhythmbox
<eriefisher> Amorok is best- Rythmbox wont help a codec problem
<Alarm> RandMC_,  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly maybe also
<Jucato> worse, you'll have to install even more codecs
<Alarm> and what Jucato  just mentioned : http://winanga.wordpress.com/2006/03/18/amarok-mp3-support-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<jd823592> i'm sry i just replied about what is similar not what would solve it sry
<BluesKaj> RandMC_, did yo try to play a mp3, usually trying to play one will trigger the the install mp3 support option
<RandMC_> I will look for libxine-Extracodecs in the repository.
<jd823592> NickPresta: dont you know what might be the problem?
<RandMC_> The Application freezes before I can run it.
<BluesKaj> ok
<sivaji> hi BluesKaj Jucato
<RandMC_> Run the install.
<Jucato> hi sivaji
<BluesKaj> the libxine-extracodecs should do the trick, RandMC_
<NickPresta> jd823592, I don't know how to diagnose the problem without more information
<Jucato> RandMC_: just install that libxine-extracodecs package and you'll be able to play mp3 and avi
<BluesKaj> hi sivaji
<RandMC_> thanks I will try that out.
<jd823592> NickPresta: how can i find out what exactly is supposed to be in initrd and kernel line??
<jd823592> what kind of information would help you
<premier_> Hi, I'm trying to get my laptop to suspend and hibernate correctly.  It suspended and resumed correctly once but now it doesn't display the screen when it comes out of suspend... this is with the fglrx drivers.  Is this a know issue?
<jriachi> premier_: it also happens to me, but seems to work correctly again after 10 mins :S
<RandMC_> I am going to try it out already downloaded and installed.
<premier_> jriachi: are you serious?
<sivaji_> is it possible to enable hibernate in kubuntu
<sivaji_> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> sivaji_: it should be by default, its just some computers don't want to
<premier_> !power saving
<jriachi> premier_: completly serious... i discovered it, one day i wake it up and went to the shower... and discovered that it was working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power saving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji_> ho uboat down
<jriachi> (FujistuSiemens amilo laptop -  nvidia-glx drivers)
<RandMC_> It works thank you so much.
<premier_> hmmmm... yours is different, so theres still some hope
<sivaji_> premier_ i had that option when i am using livecd but i dont know how to enable
<premier_> sivaji_: hibernate?  Just go to the K Menu and select log out... then select hibernate
<RandMC_> got to go. thanks so much.
<jd823592> any suggestion how to remake grub to work ... i have no backup and i want to make it work
<sivaji_> i dont find that i could see only four option 1)end session 2)turn off 3)restart 4)cancel
<sivaji_> jd823592 yes
<NickPresta> jd823592, I can post you my grub, which is pretty vanilla. You would obviously have to change the location as I doubt our setups are identical
<blekos> how can i stop the X from running for gnome is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sivaji_> jd823592 u can boot from cd i got that image iso file
<blekos> how is for kde?
<Alarm> kdm
<Alarm> :)
<blekos> lol
<NickPresta> blekos, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm
<blekos>  thnx
<Alarm> blekos,  before doing that
<jd823592> please post yours
<Alarm> hmm i wasnt fast enough hehe, wanted to tell him to alt+ctrl+f1 hehe
<kain__> hello i am having problems getting an external hd to mount as well as an sd/mmc card reader
<BluesKaj> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> !i'vegotthepower
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'vegotthepower - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jd823592> i have another question ... is it possible to have more than 4 partitions?
<Alarm> jd823592,  yes
<Alarm> logical drives
<Alarm> and extented
<NickPresta> jd823592, you need to use extended partitions. 4 primary partitions is the max, IIRC
<jd823592> what difference is between LOG and PRIM?
<Alarm> you mean logical and extented
<sivaji_> jd823592  http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd_plus_distros/sgd_gparted_system_rescue_001.iso u can boot linux if u have this
<NickPresta> jd823592, you may also want to look at this: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<Alarm> if i am not wrong, a primary partition can be bootable, a logical not
<Alarm> jd823592,  after u create an extented you can use many logical drives in it
<Arwen> gah, wtf, ati f***ed my system up...
<NickPresta> Arwen, what seems to be the problem?
<Arwen> now one of my display's resolutions is locked at 1024x768.... wtf?
<NickPresta> Arwen, do you have the correct drivers for your graphics card?
<Alarm> Arwen,  maybe in xorg there arent higher resolutions listed
<Arwen> NickPresta, yes yes yes...
<Alarm> have u checked that ?
<Arwen> Alarm, no, all the resolutions are listed, and I can change to them, but the monitor still displays in 1024x768
<Arwen> the contents are just scrolled off...
<Alarm> i must admit i had also the same problem, that my system denied in going to a proper refresh rate
<Alarm> have u tried to reconfigure xserver ?
<jd823592> i have no idea what does it mean ...LOGIAL DRIVE ... what is the difference ... i need to have WINPART LINPART1 LINPART2 SWAP DATA-FAT32PART which of them can be LOgical
<Arwen> Alarm, yes
<Arwen> I've reconfigured xorg, replaced xorg.conf with an original, but nothing works
<NickPresta> Arwen, have you upgraded your kernel recently?
<Arwen> no
<Arwen> this a recent problem
<Alarm> have u tried changing the resolution also from nvidia tool ?
<afaith> hello people
<Arwen> I don't have nvidia.......
<Alarm> add for example in there a new resolution
<Alarm> ohh sorry , i didnt pay much attention
<Arwen> that's why I said ati screwed my system over..
<afaith> i've asked this question on the #mplayer, but no answer :(
<afaith>  i've downloaded a movie from youtube and converted into avi file. now i wanna extract the mp3 file from that avi file. i've done a little google job on this and i've discovered this command : mplayer -vo null -nogui -ao pcm audio.wav -aofile movie.avi , but it keeps telling me that -aofile is deprecated and tells me to use -ao pcm:file=<filename> instead. i' confused.. what do you suggest me to do ?
<Arwen> afaith, use mencoder
<Alarm> Arwen,  could u please paste somewhere your xorg.conf
<Arwen> http://pastebin.ca/572315
<Arwen> I think fglrx is broken..
<afaith> arwen, i'm haven't used mplayer neither mencoder to do such a thinks
<afaith> i use mplayer to play the files that vlc doesn't wanna open
<Arwen> afaith,.... shut up. If you want to extract the audio, use mencoder. I'm not going to waste more time discussing it
<ageroh> Sorry everyone but kubuntu's apt-get or i dont know who invented is GENIUS!
<NickPresta> Arwen, using pastebin, post the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your actual xorg.conf
<ageroh> OH GOD!!!!
<Arwen> http://pastebin.ca/572316
<afaith> hey... arwen, dude, chillout! if you wanna help me, ok if not... thats your problem
<Arwen> afaith, sorry, I'm having a lot of problems myself right now
<afaith> you don't have to be so ... stiff
<afaith> Arwen: tell me more, maybe i can help you
<Alarm> Arwen,  did you try to set ur monitor as a generic one ?
<Arwen> my monitors are broken. ATI killed them.
<Arwen> Alarm, that's an original vanilla xorg.conf
<Arwen> unmodified
<Alarm> yes, i asked if you set ur monitor as a generic one if it works like that on a proper resolution for you
<afaith> dude :| that sucks ... are you sure that ATI killed it ? it might be a problem from the plug or too many volts
<Arwen> Alarm, I haven't set up anything
<ubuntu__> cand anyone help me with cedega
<SenS3> can anyone help me with cedega
<NickPresta> Arwen, do you not want your composite extension to be enabled?
<SenS3> i have the cvs version
<Arwen> NickPresta, no I don't, because I have ATI
<Alarm> Arwen,  i dont see either in ur xorg.conf the     HorizSync  VertRefresh   listed. i dont know if that matters
<Arwen> Alarm, it doesn't, I have an LCD
<SenS3> can i run quake 4 on kubuntu 7?
<nosrednaekim> SenS3: yes
<SenS3> wine or cedega :) i am a beginner in linux
<jtmoney> neither
<nosrednaekim> SenS3: actually, I think there is a native port
<SenS3> really :)
<ageroh> many many many THANKS to all tou developers OUT THERE for creating such beautiful things!!! Goodbye to all.
<crocodile> cedega costs you money..
<SenS3> i can compile from cvs
<nosrednaekim> SenS3: yeah, I know there was a port of quake3
<afaith> SenS3: you really should try cedege .. even if it's a bit expensive, it's really very good and works with a lot of games
<SenS3> can i suffer a loss of framerate
<nosrednaekim> SenS3: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<SenS3> 10x
<ChaosMachine> Uh, is there a "Trash" somewhere that I need to empty? I keep deleteing large files and its not making a diffrence on my disk space.
<nosrednaekim> ChaosMachine: yes, try ~/.local/trash
<nosrednaekim> sorry, ~/.local/share/Trash
<kain__> hello i am having problems getting an external hd to mount as well as an sd/mmc card reader
<ChaosMachine> There they are, Thank you. :)
<nosrednaekim> kain__: is the external HD NTFS?
<kain__> it has some files from a win machine on it that i was backing up
<ChaosMachine> It still says my hard drive is full, though. >.>
<kain__> but i don't think i formatted it... it would mount before i backed up everything from my win desktop to it but i couldn't save files to it now it won't mount at all
<nosrednaekim> ChaosMachine: how did you remove that file?
<kain__> but both the ext hd and the sd card reader work on a win machine
<ChaosMachine> nosrednaekim: using rm command from the shell.
<nosrednaekim> ChaosMachine: ok, cause if you just said delete from konqueror....lol, i'd probably go right back to trash
<crocodile> How do I make Kopete show ICQ names instead of numbers?  It says I have to use an address book, the address book setting says its using KAaddressBook, but I dn't see any settings regarding ICQ names
<ChaosMachine> Haha, I figured. I think it may have acually worked. Before I didnt have enough space to start firefox. Now I do.
<kain__> brb nos
<nosrednaekim> kain__: plug it in and then look at the end of "dmesg"
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> what does disk space have to do with being able to start FF?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...not enough space for the disk cache, probably
<ChaosMachine> Daisuke_Ido: it creates a few things in /tmp.
<kain__> brb
<kain__> the end of dmesg?
<nosrednaekim> kain__: yes, run that command and look for errors
<Daisuke_Ido> that makes sense
<crocodile> How do I make Kopete show ICQ names instead of numbers?  It says I have to use an address book, the address book setting says its using KAaddressBook, but I dn't see any settings regarding ICQ names
<nosrednaekim> crocodile: #kopete
<crocodile> sorry thankks
<SenS3> why in my kopete yahoo messenger list it shows only the ids which begin with a?
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, for one, your bookmark backups, your session and download data are all modified (and use more space) when you use Firefox. If you have no more disk space, you have a problem...
<nosrednaekim> do you have an "a" in the search bar?
<SenS3> no
<Daisuke_Ido> got that, didn't really need it elaborated upon, but thanks for playing anyway
<SenS3> on other id with less ids i don't have this problem
<Pollywog> anyone here run Linux on the same machine as DesktopBSD, I am having trouble because two out of three times, I was unable to boot Linux after installing BSD
<Pollywog> I think maybe it is because Linux is in an extended partition
<Pollywog> the first time I tried it kubuntu was in a primary partition and I could boot into either OS
<draik> How do I play streaming audio with firefox. I keep getting an error
<kain__> nos: when the window with "what to do pops up" and i select simpletech ext hd i get this error
<kain__> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Pollywog> draik: mplayer plugin?
<Pollywog> but maybe you have codecs missing?
<nosrednaekim> kain__: oh....hmm... maybe you don't have permissions?
<draik> Pollywog: I have it. Won't play. Let me get you the error message
<kain__> ok how would i give myself permissions
<kain__> in dmesg i don't see errors
<draik> Pollywog: Totem could not play 'mms://RadioCasasGrandes2.serverroom.us/xhnvg'.
<draik> Pollywog: No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<draik> Pollywog: That is the error message I get. Firefox opens Totem and I get that error message
<draik> Pollywog: That is the error message I get. Firefox opens Totem and I get that error message
<nosrednaekim> kain__: what does dmesg give you?
<kain__> hold on let me pastebin it
<draik> Pollywog: Can you see if you can play it?
<kain__> nos: http://pastebin.com/930765
<Pollywog> k
<draik> Pollywog: Thank you.
<nosrednaekim> kain__: ok run this command "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<Pollywog> I thought xmms was installed, I am finishing that now
<crocodile> is it possible to make audacious/xmms or whatever mp3 player NOT appear in the taskbar when it's open?
<draik> Pollywog: You or me? I have XMMS installed.
<crocodile> I want to either add play controls to the taskbar, or cllick the quicklaunch link to make it appear
<nosrednaekim> crocodile: use amarok, in which case it goes to the, i forget what its called..the panel thats not part ofthe taskbar
<kain__> nos: ok entered pass now at command line again
<Pollywog> draik it complains I do not have the codec
<Pollywog> totem xdoes
<Pollywog> totem complains
<crocodile> nos - I really dn't like amarok, it's too big and the small player is too ugly (and also doesnt have an open button)
<draik> Pollywog: What codec(s) do I need?
<Pollywog> now it asked if I want to install a codec and I said yes
<draik> What codec?
<kain__> nos: don't see it
<kain__> kain@kain-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kain__> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<kain__> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<nosrednaekim> kain__: navigate to /mnt
<nosrednaekim> well, go to /mnt then
<SenS3> crocodile try kaffeine
<Pollywog> totem says I do not have permission to open the file
<kain__> sats i don't have access rights
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... sorry kain__
<draik> Pollywog: I found something online with Totem being the issue. Its not about codecs, it's about the transfer of the file from the net.
<Pollywog> oic
<draik> Pollywog: How do I set mplayer as default over Totem?
<Pollywog> draik: kubuntu?
<draik> Yes
<draik> 6.10
<Pollywog> go to Konqueror file associations
<kain__> how do i give myself access rights to /mnt
<Pollywog> in Konqueror config
<Pollywog> and move mplyer up the list for the file type
<draik> Pollywog: I'm using firefox 2.0.0.4
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> I do not recall how to change that in Firefox
<SenS3> does somebody use swiftfox
<SenS3> ?
<draik> Pollywog: Do I just uninstall totem-mozilla?
<nostferka> Are creative soundcards supported?
<Pollywog> no I think you edit a file in your Firefox config to change the file association
<SenS3> yes i have a creative live
<voidmage> Where can I configure my touchpad for things like hot corners?
<crocodile> how do I disable single click in kopete? (I want double click to open a new message window not double), and how do I have kopete not appear in the taskbar?
<crocodile> I mean *not single click
<VI_Lenin> Hi people! Can you please tell me if latest kubuntu includes NTFS-3G?
<nostferka> how do i access the device manager?
<_4str1> nostferka: ?
<kain__> he left
<papa> hi
<Karti> Hi all, are there any graphic disk drive warning software available for Kubuntu? Many thanks
<Rami_> I need immediate help
<Rami_> i tried to install kubuntu 7.04 by synaptic in original ubuntu 7.04
<Rami_> but instead i only got all the applications,
<Rami_> i never got KDE
<Karti> Rami_: You can install it through the terminal
<papa> hi rami - made the same experience
<Rami_> how?
<Karti> Rami_: something like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rami_> ok
<Karti> let me look again..
<papa> yes!
<Rami_> access denied....
<papa> i've got a nvidia-graphic-card (sorry my englih)
<Karti> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Karti> You need to do it as root
<papa> nvidia 6200 ... isn't supported yet
<Rami_> now!
<Rami_> :D
<Karti> Has that done it?
<Rami_> almost
<Rami_> -.-
<Rami_> i'll just request a CD
<Karti> That is how I do it for the Ubuntu server, it actually tells you how.....great eh!
<Rami_> :O
<Karti> it is about 300Mb
<papa> "kubuntu" tells me to install a new nvidia-driver - ... after that i get the message, that it isnt supported
<Karti> You should be able to do it from the cd unless it is just a Ubuntu basic disk
<Rami_> maybe it was because i chose gdm
<Rami_> instead of kdm.....
<Rami_> i have the ubuntu disk downstairs
<Rami_> you mean that i can install it from there?
<Karti> papa: I did the same for my carad. It worked fine, allowed me to use Beryl
<Karti> Rami_: Yes, it selects the disk as one of its repositories
<Rami_> w8w8w8w8
<crocodile> how do I check disk usage?
<Rami_> i'm 13 years old and swedish, i dont understand everything. explain it easier thanks:P
<Karti> crocodile: df -l me thinks
<papa> hmmmm ....
<crocodile> seems that someting is using all my space.hm.
<Karti> crocodile: do this df -h
<Karti> it will give you in in human form i.e MB
<crocodile> hehe thanks
<Karti> Rami_: have you knome set up?
<Karti> oops gnome
<crocodile> 6.1 used of 6.5.. man that filled up quickly
<Rami_> on where?
<Rami_> the cd?
<Karti> no your PC
<Rami_> yes
<Rami_> i'm using gnome
<Rami_> for now
<Karti> I don't remember well but if you go to add/remove programs
<Karti> are you on broadband?
<Rami_> no, wireless
<Karti> but wireless broadband?
<Rami_> but its quite fast
<Rami_> yes, kindA
<Karti> I would really recommend sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop as it only takes about 5 minutes
<Rami_> ok
<Karti> I don't have the time to discuss the cd way...as I have to go in a minute
<Rami_> me too
<crocodile> what can I use to show where the majority of myy space iis being used up?
<Rami_> never worked
<Karti> Yu can view it visually
<Rami_> trying with synaptic while i'm away....
<papa> thanks i try again ...  ;-)
<Karti> crocodile: System Settings > Advanced > Disk and File Systems
<kain__> how do i get access to /mnt
<crocodile> karti - whats the kde equivalent?
<Karti> kain__: from a terminal type /mnt
<crocodile> er nvm
<kain__> how do i get it permenantly
<kain__> like through the GUI
<kain__> i am the only user on this pc
<Rami_> i'm requestong a CD instead.
<kain__> can i just be root all the time
<Karti> just open Konqueror and view /mnt
<Karti> The whole security issue is that you only use root to do stuff not use it in normal use
<kain__> ok
<Karti> crocodile: konsole
<Rami_> nah, i have the CD downstairs, reinstalling when i get home,
<kain__> when i view mnt it says i don't have access rights
<kain__> through konqueror
<crocodile> I found all my space...
<crocodile> .xsession-errors is over 3 gigs big
<Rami_> bye!
<Karti> You should be able to see it....does your cdrom not automount?
<Karti> Must dash....see you later
<Arwen> in a dual-head setup, is it possible to get different wallpapers on each head?
<crocodile> guys .xsession-errors in my home dir is 3.3 gigs big
<crocodile> I need it a) gone and b) to see why
<Arwen> crocodile, to see why, run "less ~/.xsession-errors"
<Arwen> to get rid of it, "rm -f ~/.xsession-errors"
<crocodile> the weird thing is I rm- f'd it already
<crocodile> I'll try a logout
<Arwen> crocodile, it gets regenerated at logon
<Arwen> crocodile, you need to fix what's causing 3.3gb worth of errors
<crocodile> indeed
<crocodile> that's next step once I see if it's gone in a minute
<crocodile> brb
<bjwebb> hello?
<sully> hallo
<bjwebb> yay
<bjwebb> my internet works :D
<bjwebb> stupid winmodem is finally doing something
<bjwebb> eciadsl :S
<sully> eine frag kennt ihr euch aus ? wi e bekomme ich java in firefox?
<Dannilion> I wish my internet would work
<bjwebb> but my konqueror is not working :S
<Dannilion> Anyone got a SymbianOS phone to work with Kubuntu before for net access?
<deichgraf> re
<bjwebb> how do i login to IRC using my password protected user name on Konversation?
<bjwebb> ?
<Dragnslcr> There should be settings for nickserv identification
<bjwebb> im just not sure where they are
<Dragnslcr> It's part of the Identity settings
<bjwebb> autoidentify?
<Sanne> bjwebb: file->server list, edit freenode server, edit default identity, there you can put in the nickserv password.
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<Dragnslcr> Service is usually "nickserv"
<arkanabar> Anyone know if the Nvidia 1.0-9639 64 bit binary supports the GeForce 7100GS GPU?
<bjwebb> doesn't seem to be working
<crocodile> whatever caused 3 gigs of X error logs was fixed by a reboot
<Sanne> arkanabar: here's the readme, find Appendix A for a list of cards: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9639/README/README.txt
<crocodile> in this screenshoot: http://www.winboard.org/forum/imagehosting/10482452b9130e353c.png  the lower right screen has all those system stats, what does that?
<arkanabar> Sanne:  GeForce 7100 isn't in either list.
<bjwebb> hi, anyone here able to help me with eciadsl?
<ntskoeln> crocodile: superkaramba
<Sanne> arkanabar: then I don't know, sorry
<crocodile> awesome thanks nts
<Arwen> gah, xinerama is fugly
<Sick2Deaf> oh yes ^
<Sick2Deaf> I spent ages setting up dual monitor with an ati card
<Sick2Deaf> never buying ati again
<Arwen> Sick2Deaf, yeah... and I get the feeling one of my displays is *still* using the wrong AR
<Sick2Deaf> I had a few problems with refresh rates but that was my own fault
<Arwen> my refresh rate is locked at 34Hz... I wonder why..
<Sick2Deaf> tux racer displays on both monitors and stretches 1024x768 on my 1440x900 :s
<Arwen> I won't even try games... 2560x1024 will kill my system
<Sick2Deaf> Thats why i kept my xp partition :P
<nitro4ce> hi
<nitro4ce> i need some help with advancemenu
<nitro4ce> i can't start it
<Arwen> Sick2Deaf, yeah, dual-head works great in Windows... *mumble* fscking ati *mumble*
<crocodile> why oh why wouldn't they put an 'open' button in amarok mini
<Sick2Deaf> I have mates with intel and nvidia chipsets and theres worked fine :@
<Sick2Deaf> it took me a week
<Arwen> Sick2Deaf, yeh, I had to revert from fglrx back to radeon... and so I only have direct rendering on the first 2048x2048 pixels..
<Arwen> and my refresh rate still sucks
<Sick2Deaf> ow
<Sick2Deaf> I'm using fglrx atm
<Sick2Deaf> It works . . . for now
<Arwen> yeh, so now I have my extra screen space... only 3d doesn't work and windows spawn in weird places
<Sick2Deaf> haha
<Sick2Deaf> same
<Arwen> Sick2Deaf, yeah... and I'd like to be able to use separate wallpapers on each head... only that doesn't seem to work
<Sick2Deaf> Alot of the programs I have installed seem to draw the window realtive to the screen so i get some very strange looking apps
<Arwen> so I'm manually editing and gluing stuff together
<Sick2Deaf> I have a bit of a work around for that
<Sick2Deaf> ye thats what i do :P
<Sick2Deaf> works a charm
<Arwen> Sick2Deaf, yeah, only... GIMP doesn't spawn right either :-P
<Arwen> go figure?
<tino_> hi
<arkanabar> None of my OpenGL screensavers work.
<bob_> hey
<tino_> ci sono italiani , ho bisogno di fare domande a qualcuno che mi capisce
<bob_> arkanabar, open a konsole and type glxgears
<Arwen> arkanabar, do you have 3d rendering?
<arkanabar> Arwen, I have no idea how to find out.
<bob_> arkanabar, open a konsole and type glxgears
<arkanabar> bob_, got "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<bob_> ok, what's ur vid card?
<arkanabar> Geforce 7100
<bob_> ok
<bob_> open Adept
<Arwen> arkanabar, you need to install some drivers then
<bob_> and type nvidia-glx-new
<Sick2Deaf> tea time
<bob_> on the search field
<arkanabar> bob_, no results -- I'm running 64bit, btw.
<bob_> no worries thatls what Im running here
<bob_> u need to enable the universe repos
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<bob_> once Adept is running
<arkanabar> I have show checked next to both unsupported and proprietary
<bob_> did you edit your sources.list?
<arkanabar> Don't think so..... how would I do that?
<bob_> never mind just asking
<bob_> so, u r telling us that if u type nvidia on adept nothing comes as results?
<arkanabar> multimedia:  Nvtv TV Out.  System:  NVidia binary X.Org driver (checked)
<bob_> is that all?
<arkanabar> ......... System:  NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver.  And that's it.
<bob_> humm
<bob_> gimme a sec
<bob_> r u running Feisty?
<arkanabar> Yes.
<bob_> k
<arkanabar> Pretty much virgin install, at that.
<crocodile> aptitude search nvidia-glx
<bob_> make sure that the Restricted repos are enabled
<bob_> within Adept, click on "Adept" on the upper left corner
<arkanabar> How do I do that, again?  Still very new to Ubuntu....
<bob_> and choose Manage Repositories
<bob_> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<arkanabar> kubuntu.  And the only thing in the Adept menu in UL corner is "quit"
<bob_> ok, lets do sumthing
<bob_> open a konsole
<bob_> and type
<WilHelm-> I'm playing.  !gameinfo for more info.
<bob_> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<crocodile> why dont you just have him aptitude search nvidia-glx
<bob_> and remove the # sign from the lines that start with the word "deb"
<crocodile> if it shows up he's goodto go
<bob_> because the restricted repo is no enabled
<bob_> jhe will find nthing
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<bob_> nothing*
<Arwen> aww.... xinerama won't let me play video on both heads at once..
<arkanabar> bob_, as far as I can tell, only the backport repos are commented out.
<crocodile> type aptitude search nvidia-glx
<bob_> he needs the "new" one
<kristjan_> How do I traceroute?
<crocodile> type traceroute host ^_^
<bob_> on Adept if he types nvidia only the legacy driver will show up
<bene> whats the command to check your graphics card
<arkanabar> bob_, I get both the legacy and the current xorg drivers -- current is installed.
<namelesss> hi
<namelesss> how can i install the kde desktop ?
<namelesss> i'm under gnome
<arkanabar> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
<arkanabar> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty multiverse
<crocodile> arkanabor - type sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<crocodile> arkanabor - type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Arwen> namelesss, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Arwen> or apt-get install kde-core
<arkanabar> are both uncommented...
<namelesss> Arwen, but i don't want all utilities
<bene> what he said
<Arwen> namelesss, then apt-get install kde-core
<arkanabar> crocodile, will that work with feisty 64?
<namelesss> ok
<namelesss> thx
<crocodile> ark - u can answer it by trying
<bob_> ok, do me a favor arkanabar, in the konsole type, sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell us the info displayed under "Device"
<bene> whats the command to check your graphics card
<Arwen> bene, there isn't one. But you can usually figure it out using lspci.
<crocodile> arkanabar:   maybe not.. don't risk it for a minute
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> this line
<DarkWizzard>   connect(tableWid,SIGNAL(cellChanged(int,int)),this,SLOT(saveSchedule()));
<DarkWizzard> does it mean
<DarkWizzard> that if any cell will change
<DarkWizzard> I mean content of any cell
<DarkWizzard> then the signal will get emited ?
<arkanabar> !pastebin > arkanabar
<arkanabar> info under device at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26006/
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkWizzard: the hex are you talking about?
<DarkWizzard> what hex ?
<DarkWizzard> connect(tableWid,SIGNAL(cellChanged(int,int)),this,SLOT(saveSchedule()));
<DarkWizzard> this line
<DarkWizzard> so
<DarkWizzard> if
<bob_> ok, replace "nv" by "nvidia" and save the file
<Daisuke_Ido> right, i GOT that.  in WHAT?
<pagan0ne> has anyone ever managed to get a package stuck in a state 1/2 way between installed and uninstalled in such a manner that it wont do either properly?
<bob_> it should work
<DarkWizzard> Any cell changes in a QTableWidget then will that signal get emited ?
<arkanabar> lemme log & restart X
<Daisuke_Ido> heck > hecks > hex.  i was being clever.
<Arwen> pagan0ne, me
<Daisuke_Ido> better to ask in #kde, we aren't devs.
<DarkWizzard> oh :D
<DarkWizzard> ok
<Arwen> manually installing packages tends to cause that
<pagan0ne> Arwen: how did you fixi t?
<DarkWizzard> wrong channel again
<Arwen> pagan0ne, dpkg -rf
<DarkWizzard> this always happens
<DarkWizzard> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkWizzard: no worries
<Daisuke_Ido> just had me a little confused
<Arwen> pagan0ne, dpkg -r*
<pagan0ne> Arwen: well i wouldnt have been manually installing the package except that ubuntu doesnt come with support for brother printers out of the box, and brother does provide debian packages
<Arwen> pagan0ne, can you explain the level of b0rk4ge in your setup?
<pagan0ne> Arwen: well its broke to the point where even dpkg -r and dpkg -r --force-all wont remove the package, i can do a pastbin of the output if you like
<Arwen> pagan0ne, please do. Also, how many packages? any dependencies involved?
<pagan0ne> Arwen: just one package, and no deps that i know of
<xst> When kubuntu is installed for the first time, an xorg.conf file is automatically generated. How can I regenerate this after the install? (I want to completely display reset all changes I have made)
<pagan0ne> Arwen: brscan2 its a package supplied by Brother
<Arwen> pagan0ne, paste?
<pagan0ne> Arwen: http://pastebin.ca/572574
<Arwen> one sec then
<bob_> paganOne try typing on the konsole sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<pagan0ne> bob_ tried that
<Arwen> pagan0ne, hmm, you could just create the files/dirs that apt can't find. then it might work.
<pagan0ne> Arwen: i tried that too
<bob_> arkanabar, how was the result?
<_Shade_> hey why i can't use my country specific chars in kubuntu?
<_Shade_> I had these some time ago but they dissapeared when i installed an xgl
<Arwen> sorry, xinerama b0rk3d on me
<_Shade_> i don't use it now but i am still unable to use these fonts
<arkanabar> Well, I got the nvidia splash screen
<bob_> perfect
<kcg> hey there, i have just installed feisty agiain and there was an update on the kernel to 2.6.20-16 from 2.6.20-15
<pagan0ne> Arwen: sok, no luck on touching all the missing files... i tried reinstalling over the orignal missing package, and it installs successfully over it, but still wont remove it
<kcg> from the previous experience, there was a conflict when i updated the kernel last time
<Arwen> pagan0ne, hmm
<Arwen> no idea then, you could try asking #debian
<kcg> and kubuntu didn't start at all, so wondering if anyone experienced the same problem at all
<bob_> do you have acceleration already arkanabar?
<pagan0ne> bob_ got it fixed, the method of mkdir and touching files fixed it, i just forgot to touch one file it wanted
<seckshooal> I can't find the program using dpkg to shut it down. Now I can't run anything using the pacakge manager, what should I do?
<NickPresta> seckshooal, use `ps aux` and try and find the process that would be using it.
<rollerskatejamms> How can I create a "folder" on the desktop in KDE that is actually a link to an FTP server
<rollerskatejamms> Like in gnome I can access ftp as if it were on my local machine
<NickPresta> rollerskatejamms, Right click on Desktop > Create New > Link to Location (URL). Fill in your FTP url and it should work just fine.
<rollerskatejamms> NickPresta: tried that. it wont let me click ok
<rollerskatejamms> NickPresta: I dont want to link to a specific file
<rollerskatejamms> oh wait
<rollerskatejamms> i think i know what didnt work
<rollerskatejamms> yup
<NickPresta> rollerskatejamms, the filename is just what you want the icon to be named
<rollerskatejamms> Yeah thats  the mistake I made
<rollerskatejamms> Works fine now, thanks!
<NickPresta> rollerskatejamms, oh, no problem. I'm glad you got it working :)
<arkanabar> oop, sorry, bob_ ... not sure.  The bitmap flag is kind of steppy-looking.
<rollerskatejamms> I'm slowly learning Ruby, but I'm never in once place for very long, so I just mount FTP "folders" and work on my code that way
<sweettooth> does anyone have any problem upgrading the kernel from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16?
<ICM> Ugh, so basically I just installed Kubuntu on my IDE drive, which is the only one on the IDE Chain and I have Windows installed on a 120 GB SATA drive (the first partition)... basically I can't get GRUB to load from the IDE device, and the IDE device doesn't even show up in the BIOS, so how do I make my 10 GB IDE device with Linux boot up? I just tried booting the Kubuntu installer's LiveCD but for some reason when I try doing anything in
<ICM> (like the 'check CD for errors' or the 'Start or Install Kubuntu') I get a terminal-type-thing saying "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help for a full list of built-in commands.    /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.
<ICM> (sorry for the really long message)
<NickPresta> sweettooth, no. I am using the latest kernel without any problems. The upgrade was successful.
<sweettooth> NickPresta, hmm, ok, I will give it a shot again now and check if its ok
<arkanabar> So how do I tell if I have 3d acceleration enabled?
<NickPresta> sweettooth, what seems to be the problem?
<ICM> And I not just an hour ago installed Linux using this Kubuntu CD, so
<NickPresta> arkanabar, `glxinfo | grep direct`. You type that into a console.
<NickPresta> arkanabar, if direct rendering = yes, you're good
<sweettooth> NickPresta, I have tried install it before and after the update, it gave me some sort of update conflict, and when i restarted the pc, it was hung
<NickPresta> sweettooth, I didn't have any problems. I don't know what could've caused yours. What was the conflict with?
<sweettooth> NickPresta, since i didn't know how to roll back, i have just reinstalled kubuntu for the 2nd time
<dc2448> Is there any reason not to run kpowersave on non laptops - I'm wanting my mythtv box to suspend when the power button is hit and resume when in suspend - kpowersave the way to go?
<sweettooth> NickPresta, I forgot what it was conflicting with, but i will give it a second shot and see if it could update, btw, did you use Adept Updater to install the 2.6.20-16 kernel?
<NickPresta> sweettooth, I use the console: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` to upgrade my system. The kernel update was one update available
<ICM> IF anybody cares to help me, I'll be around
<dsmith_> whats the preferred folder for backup?
<dsmith_>    /home, /etc, /opt ??
<sweettooth> NickPresta, I will try your way and see if it works first
<sweettooth> thx a lot
<dc2448> dsmith_: someprotocol://offiste/folder
<rollerskatejamms> What do I change to change the window border style? I'm already using the Klearlook style but the window borders still look like plastik
<dsmith_> dc2448: Opps, I meant. what are the preferred partitions to backup when moving to one to another
<Lynoure> dsmith_: all that have data that you would be sad about losing...
<phillip> hi
<Lynoure> dsmith_: hard to say without knowing your system and what you use it for
<dsmith_> Lynoure: ok, genrally speaking though, I am sure /home would be a good start
<dsmith_> last time I tried this it farked the other system
<dsmith_> I did /home, /var, /etc, /opt and a few others
<phillip> i want to install gconf-common 2.16.0 - but kubuntu wants to install >> version 2.18.0.1 - how can I fix this problem
<phillip> ?
<Lynoure> dsmith_: sounds like enough for most people. I'm usually happy enough with /home and /etc on desktops, but I don't run databases on them or logs I need to keep, and usually not custom built software in /opt either
<PABLO-VIVA> hello
<dsmith_> Lynoure: ok, thanks. I install sbackup and it does /etc, /var, /home and /usr/local
<phillip> i want to install gconf-common 2.16.0 - but kubuntu wants to install >> version 2.18.0.1 - how can I fix this problem?
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<PABLO-VIVA> Hi I'm Pablo from Argentina I was wondering where I could search if a bug already exists or otherwise report it
<wolferine> PABLO-VIVA, i am sure the web is a better place to report a bug
<ICM> Bah, no one here is helping
<wolferine> ICM, issue?
<PABLO-VIVA> wolferine: thanks but I could not find the webaddress of the kubuntu bugs reporting system
<ICM> wolferine, its probably more of a hardware issue, but I installed Linux on a drive, and now the drive isn't showing up in the BIOS
<ICM> Ugh, so basically I just installed Kubuntu on my IDE drive, which is the only one on the IDE Chain and I have Windows installed on a 120 GB SATA drive (the first partition)... basically I can't get GRUB to load from the IDE device, and the IDE device doesn't even show up in the BIOS, so how do I make my 10 GB IDE device with Linux boot up? I just tried booting the Kubuntu installer's LiveCD but for some reason when I try doing anything in
<ICM> (like the 'check CD for errors' or the 'Start or Install Kubuntu') I get a terminal-type-thing saying "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help for a full list of built-in commands.    /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.
<dsmith_> ICM: There are some really great books on Ubuntu
<wolferine> its probably application specific though PABLO
<dsmith_> ICM: I had that happen to me once before
<ICM> Which? The HDD not showing up in the BIOS or the no tty thing happening in the LiveCD
<dsmith_> ICM: I had to reinstall everything, unfortunately, but I used a live CD to pull everything off
<wolferine> if its a KDE bug, your usually prompted to submit it
<froud> I've installed evrything I can to try play SVCD but nothing helps. Anyone got some pointers?
<PABLO-VIVA> wolferine: I thought that was the case, but this relates to KDE in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn I did not have these problems in other linux distributiosn with KDE
<ICM> O_o
<ICM> But what about the problem of it not showing up in the BIOS
<dsmith_> ICM: the busyb ox deal, my machine would not bot
<dsmith_> ICM: the busyb ox deal, my machine would not botbot
<dsmith_> ICM: boot
<ICM> heh
<wolferine> PABLO-VIVA, could you give a quick description of the bug?
<ICM> Thats only with the LiveCD
<ICM> I can't get it to boot into Ubuntu at all
<ICM> just because the BIOS doesn't see the hdd
<dsmith_> even on live cD?
<ICM> correct, its with the live CD that I have the BusyBox error
<dsmith_> strange
<ICM> the LiveCD I used not two hours ago, too
<ICM> its the Kubuntu Installer
<wolferine> ICM
<wolferine> so you installed linux
<ICM> yes
<wolferine> then your HD was missing in your BIOS?
<ICM> yes
<wolferine> those two events are unrelated
<ICM> Thats what I was thinking
<wolferine> pullout/reseed your IDE cables
<ICM> its still really odd
<ICM> okay
<wolferine> and try a reboot
<dsmith_> reseed, heh
<PABLO-VIVA> well yeah
<wolferine> PABLO?
<PABLO-VIVA> The issue is this: in KDE in system tray yoou have all the virtual desktops displayed (defaulta are 4) but when I go to add new virtual desktops KDE shows I have only 1, and If I add three more in system tray apperas 16
<joe4288> what do i need to download to beable to listen to all my windows music?
<joe4288> like a windows codec?
<erichj> real quick, how much ram is being used right now on your systems and how much is free?
<wolferine> PABLO are you running beryl?
<PABLO-VIVA> yeah
<wolferine> its not a bug then
<PABLO-VIVA> but it happens without beryl too
<wolferine> oh?
<wolferine> joe4288, google ubuntu guide
<wolferine> joe, check the Edgy one, has a section on adding the proper codecs
<joe4288> koo will do
<wolferine> PABLO, no one else has this issue though
<joe4288> but i think im running fiesty? (use to debian)
<coreymon77> joe4288: what do you mean by a windows codec?
<wolferine> erichj, free
<wolferine> joe4288, just read the Edgy documenation
<PABLO-VIVA> wolferine: I know I've been googling for this issue but I found nothing, I'll try again without beryl
<joe4288> just codecs that let me run windows videos (i think wmv) stuff like that
<ICM> sadly that didn't work
<wolferine> implementation is the same for both FF and Edgy
<PABLO-VIVA> and I'll let you know
<coreymon77> joe4288: ya
<coreymon77> joe4288: i believe so
<ICM> Although this I think defies logic
<wolferine> PABLO-VIVA, is the beryl-manager always running?
<ICM> I'm going to make the drive slave.
<ICM> IT could be so stupid, it works
<erichj> i just rebooted and system monitor is already showing 833MB of ram in use. wtf
<PABLO-VIVA> I made a symlink to .kde/Autostart
<PABLO-VIVA> of my beryl-manager
<wolferine> so its running all the time?
<wolferine> maybe quit the manager, then see about adding desktops
<PABLO-VIVA> yeah, but I'll try to remove the symlink and restart KDM
<wolferine> PABLO-VIVA, also try #ubuntu-effects
<PABLO-VIVA> ok thanks a lot
<wolferine> might have something to do with your cards drivers/KDE/Beryl
<wolferine> but I am not 100% positive
<NickPresta> erichj, memory relocation is expensive. You probably needed that memory for a brief moment - when you need it again, it will be freed up...
<phillip_> hi
<PABLO-VIVA> thanks again wolferine
<wolferine> erichj, you can use top
<wolferine> it will display used resources
<wolferine> np PABLO
<PABLO-VIVA> I'll try that and I'll be back in a minute
<NickPresta> erichj, you will also want to check out `free` which shows how much memory is cached, how much in the buffers, etc
<erichj> if i run sudo apt-get remove ruby will it tell me what application is depending on it?
<wolferine> erichj, use aptitude
<phillip_> hello, I'm new to ubuntu. I want to install gconf-common (version 2.16.0) but the apt-get-tool want's to install version 2.18.x. how can I fix this problem
<phillip_> ?
<NickPresta> erichj, use `apt-cache showpkg ruby` to see reverse dependencies
<erichj> ok, amarok uses ruby
<Arwen> NickPresta, or just apt-cache rdepends ...
<NickPresta> Arwen, that works too. Thanks for reminding me.
<damageDOne> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone knows how I can install kde themes in gnome so that kde apps like amarok are affected. In my case, I have ubuntustudio installed on gnome and amarok sticks out like a sore thumb. If I find a similar theme for kde can I install it so it affects kde apps? And if so, can someone tell me how?
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<wolferine> phillip, its called synaptic, in Gnome
<wolferine> you can update to different versions, you can try via command line
<Arwen> damageDOne, no, because KDE uses QT and GNOME uses GTK+
<phillip_> wolferine: I'm using kde
<wolferine> u said new to ubuntu, so I assumed
<wolferine> but none the less, try to install via cli
<BluesKaj> philip_ , usually the higher the version the number the newerand more suited to the kernel version you are using , unless there are some things lacking in the new app that older version provides.
<damageDOne> Arwen: Yeah but can I install a kde theme in Qt and have it affect kde apps while I'm in gnome?
<blekos> hi, i could really nead ur help, i tried to install the new nvidia driver and i messed up my system
<blekos> i've used the envy utility, but now
<blekos> only one core is recognized i think
<blekos> how can i check it out
<Arwen> damageDOne, yes
<damageDOne> phillip_: Is it possible you read the advice that was for me and came here by mistake?
<blekos> is there a way to restore the "default" kernel??/
<Arwen> damageDOne, oh, but if it's a kwin theme, then no
<damageDOne> Arwen: Okay. I have installed Qt but I don't see an "add theme" button or anything. How do you install new themes?
<Arwen> damageDOne, you need kcontrol
<Arwen> or qtconfig
<damageDOne> Arwen: I guess I can install those in synaptic.
<damageDOne> ?
<Arwen> yeah, kcontrol is the entire control panel. qt3-qtconfig should let you tweak qt
<BluesKaj> blekos, dump envy if your using feisty ...it's not satble and it breaks drivers for nvidia and ati both
<damageDOne> Arwen: You say "kwin". Kwin as opposed to...?
<Arwen> metacity. kwin themes would be window borders.
<darkrift> anyone know how to use turboprint?
<darkrift> i downloaded it cause it had my printer support
<darkrift> but cant figure it out
<blekos> hm, envy is the only reason i have a graphical environment for now
<blekos> if i restart my pc i come back 2 zero
<blekos> any suggestions?
<damageDOne> Arwen: Ah. No worries. They wouldn't work anyway becuase I'm using Beryl. :)
<Arwen> hehe, I can't use beryl since I have a dualhead setup :-\
<Arwen> and ati.
<darkrift> beryl is awesome
<damageDOne> Arwen: I don't know about the dual head bit but I'm using Beryl and I have an ATI Radeon X1600. It works with xgl.
<Arwen> yeah, but you can't use beryl with ati :-(
<Arwen> damageDOne, I can only get direct rendering on the first head..
<PABLO-VIVA> Hi again
<damageDOne> Arwen: I am using Beryl with ATI
<damageDOne> Arwen: Ah okay.
<Arwen> damageDOne, yeah, but with Xgl. That doesn't count.
<damageDOne> Arwen: ? why's that?
<Arwen> Xgl sucks ass
<coreymon77> ati is bad
<coreymon77> they hate linux
<coreymon77> and anything open source
<damageDOne> Arwen:  in what way? Seriously. I'm not trying to argue I just don't know what you mean. It works well for me.
<dsmith_> ATI sux0rs
<coreymon77> use nvidia
<crdlb> use intel
<Arwen> damageDOne, it eats assloads of CPU time, has a huge memory footprint, and doesn't allow direct rendering.
<dsmith_> NVidia Rox0rs my Box0rs
<Arwen> that help?
<coreymon77> dsmith_: thats enough
<damageDOne> Arwen: I can't rip the card of my laptop that easily. When I upgrade I'll go with nvidia.
<dsmith_> assloads... haha
<Arwen> damageDOne, heh
<damageDOne> Arwen: Yes it does. Thanks
<blekos> is there a way to reinstall kernel?
<Arwen> blekos, apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` ?
<Arwen> why?
<PABLO-VIVA> wolferine: I tried without beryl and the desktop works fine, that was the problem
<damageDOne> Arwen: Thanks for your help I'll try installing qt3-qtconfig or kcontrol or whatever and see if that helps. Cheers. :)
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> cool
<PABLO-VIVA> yeap I'll have to get used to it if I want to use beryl with my Kubuntu
<PABLO-VIVA> :)
<Cyrano> hi
<Cyrano> what is the best dictionary solution for kubuntu
<arkanabar> Ai yi yi!  I have nasty noises coming out of my headphones!
<Cyrano> is there better english dictionaries than stardict?
<Cyrano> are there
<Cyrano> :)
<Cyrano> pardon me
<k3ks> hi, i've got a problem with the internet connection
<Cyrano> i cant find what retronym mean in stardict
<Cyrano> retronym?
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks what is the problem?
<arkanabar> retro = old, nym = name.
<k3ks> if i visit a page two or more times with only short breaks, he laags
<k3ks> he takes loooong time for loading it
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: are you using konqueror?
<blekos> could u tell me the command to configure the monitor
<k3ks> no normaly i use firefox
<k3ks> but i got the problem with konqueror too
<Grant> are the OpenGL development files installed with Kubuntu?
<k3ks> and with opera
<WilHelm-> I'm back !!
<erichj> where do i go to change the mouse theme?
<PABLO-VIVA> have you tried using ping and traceroute to see how long do you take to visit a websiete?
<arkanabar> I get really loud clicky-buzzy noises, sort of remind me of a rotary dialer, out of my onboard sound, using Feisty 64.  Anyone have a clue?
<crube> I have a huge amount of .jpg files that for some reason no longer have .jpg in the end of the file name. Is there a way to rename a pile of files and add ".jpg" to the end of every one of them
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: I often have trouble with my internet provider but it's not kubuntu or any linux distro is the provider in fact
<wolferine> [127223.921131]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known. <-- how do I get rid of these types of lines in dmesg?
<k3ks> in firefox he says the server is not reachable and konqueror says he has a timeout
<coreymon77> k3ks: wireless?
<k3ks> but i didn't heard that my brother or parents have problems like that
<k3ks> no
<k3ks> ethernet
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: open a console and type ping <<url>> and see if the server answers you
<k3ks> ~413ms
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: any packet loos?
<PABLO-VIVA> loss?
<k3ks> 16%
<ICM> wheee
<ICM> thanks.
<ICM> I gues
<rollerskatejamms> Is there a good way to tell where Disk IO is coming from?
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: is it always like that? always having trouble with your internet connection?
<k3ks> PABLO-VIVA: yes
<wolferine> i am setting up nfs, I have it working from one system, but when I try and access /home/user on my other system. I receive ' mount server:/home/user/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<BongoBoy> hi all
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: I do not have idea on what's going on
<k3ks> always if i trie toload a page twotimes quickly reapeated
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: is it always with the same page or different pages?
<k3ks> with every pages
<rollerskatejamms> every time I open Konqueror my disk IO goes through the roof. wtf.
<rollerskatejamms> any idea why
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks:  hmmm open up a console and type traceroute <<url>> and see where does it stop reaching the pages, maybe the problem is in your internet provider's side
<k3ks> k
<wolferine> is that a permissions issue, do you think?
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: I'm sorry is traceroute6 the command
<k3ks> k
<k3ks> one second
<crube> I have a huge amount of .jpg files that for some reason no longer have .jpg in the end of the file name. Is there a way to rename a pile of files and add ".jpg" to the end of every one of them
<xst> Is it possible to make kwalletmanager *not* ask for a password when an application tries to access it? I would like it to be open always
<wolferine> crube try bash scripting
<crube> wolferine: I just dont know how to
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> thats why you learn
<k3ks> tracerout say unknown host
<k3ks> but i can ping the host
<k3ks> he also doesn't like the ip
<k3ks> wierd
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks:  hmmm dunno what's the problem
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: it really is
<darkrift> %M
<yeniklasor> sudo ./xxx  Don't working. How can I work with root
<k3ks> mabey it solves itself after a time
<darkrift> su
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: I've tried myself doing a traceroute6 and I get what you get Unknown host
<yeniklasor> execute xxx
<crube> wolferine: I didn't have to. Krename did the trick
<darkrift> su to root and then run it
<k3ks> k
<k3ks> thx for your helt
<k3ks> help
<yeniklasor> su: Authentication failure
<k3ks> i have to go
<k3ks> cya
<PABLO-VIVA> k3ks: no problem
<darkrift> su <root account name>
<darkrift> then enter password
<yeniklasor> oh OK
<NickPresta> Why do you suggest su into root account and then running around as root? Why not use sudo for everything? god forbid you make a mistake when using rm or something
<darkrift> because he said sudo wasnt working
<darkrift> is there a better alternative?
<darkrift> if so, please advise
<wolferine> anyone, the nfs question?
<darkrift> i saw nobody else chime in
<ariane> hi. i just installed KDE on my ubuntu (i was with gnome before) and it is kind of buggy. sometimes, when i boot, i get all kind of error messages and they disappear so fast i can't even read them. and when i open an application, i don't see the reduced window on the board thing. is it normal or did i do something wrong while installing KDE?
<wolferine> ariane, check dmesg
<Arwen> ariane, it's normal for weird things to happen if you install KDE on top of GNOME
<darkrift> thats what i heard
<Arwen> but, go check your logs, we might be able to fix some of it
<darkrift> which is why they have kubuntu i guess
<ariane> so i should uninstall gnome?
<Arwen> ariane, eh... that's kind of hard to do
<MaTiAz> Hmm, KDevelop says "X libraries not found" when I try to run the configure for an example program. What package should I install?
<fdoving> MaTiAz: xorg-dev
<Arwen> MaTiAz, xorg-dev or x-dev
<MaTiAz> Thanks
<ariane> darkrift: i know i should have taken kubuntu but i had problems before with kde. uninstalled linux, reinstalled ubuntu 7.04 and i really missed kde (and amarok was taking so long to open) so i decided to switch back and here i am trying to work out how to fix bugs...
<blekos> could u tell me how to reconfigure my monitor from the command line?
<bene> I'm running Feisty 7.04 beta (i think). Would this have updated automatically thru apt, if i ran updates everytime needed? or do i need to update manually? if so how?
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> why would you install kde over gnome
<coreymon77> why not just do kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> that works fine doesnt it?
<Arwen> coreymon77, that's probably what he meant?
<ariane> well i installed kubuntu-desktop.
<coreymon77> well lets make sure
<coreymon77> maybe he instaled actual kde
<coreymon77> which will not work
<ariane> i made sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<Arwen> KDE won't work? how lazy...
<coreymon77> oh
<ariane> it works. but it's buggy
<coreymon77> Arwen: no, if you isntall the actual kde metapackage, it will not work
<coreymon77> Arwen: kde doesnt like not having root
* Arwen is loving dual-head.... you can watch videos and talk at the same time!
<bene> Last time i updated, it was to 7.04 beta. would i have automatically updated to alpha? or do i need to do that manually?
* SlimeyPete watches videos and talks on a single screen ;p
<Arwen> bene, um, beta is after alpha
<SlimeyPete> IRC doesn't need much screen-space...
<bene> sry whatever the final version is
<Arwen> and any release of X random version will automatically update
<bene> so i dont need to upgrade from beta to final?
<bene> 7.04
<Arwen> no, long as you let all the automatic updates install
<bene> ok
<bene> thanks
<wolferine> i am setting up nfs, I have it working from one system, but when I try and access /home/user on my other system. I receive ' mount server:/home/user/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<blekos> is there a way to find a file in a .tar file and extract just that one?
<Arwen> blekos, yes?
<PABLO-VIVA> blekos: I think it is just do not use the x option for xtracting
<PABLO-VIVA> maybe you coud do something linke this tar -vf file.tar | grep text to see if you have that file inside the tar
<PABLO-VIVA> where text is the text to find inside the tar
<fdoving> blekos: yes, 'tar -xvf file.tar dir/inside/tar/file.txt' - you can list the files with 'tar -tvf file.tar' (the 'v' isn't neccessary)
<Arwen> blekos, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/index.html
<fdoving> blekos: add j or z if you handle .bz2 or .gz files.
<Arwen> or, listen to fdoving
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<ariane> well...knowing that installing kde over gnome isn't a so good idea, should i uninstall everything and switch back to gnome and wait for kubuntu 7.10?
<Arwen> ariane, uh... Kubuntu 7.10 is out...
<coreymon77> it is?
<fdoving> ariane: why isn't it a good idea to install kde over gnome?
<Arwen> oh wait, 7.10? oops
<coreymon77> i wouldnt exactly call gutsy out
<Arwen> but the Tribe 1 is
<MaTiAz> What's the package for Qt then?
<fdoving> 7.10 is there, not finished though :)
<Arwen> MaTiAz, which package? there's several
<fdoving> MaTiAz: libqt3-mt-dev probably
<arkanabar> Is there a way to map the K menu to one of the windows keys on my keyboard?
<MaTiAz> Ok, thanks :)
<ariane> well maybe some beta is out. but i don't think i'm used to ubuntu enough to get into the beta adventure...
<MaTiAz> I'm pretty new to GUI deving in Linux so sorry for troubling you :)
<fdoving> MaTiAz: if your application isn't very special, it might be an option to install it from a package. there is a good chance the package exists.
<Neolik-2007>  8-)
<wolferine> i am setting up nfs, I have it working from one system, but when I try and access /home/user on my other system. I receive ' mount server:/home/user/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<MaTiAz> fdoving: Yeah, I'm doing the Kdevelop tutorials so I doubt there are any packages :)
<ariane> i'm going to see if gnome still works fine. thanks for your help!
<fdoving> MaTiAz: ah, nevermind me then :)
<Arwen> MaTiAz, why are you using kdevelop to compile stuff? what's wrong with "./configure && make"?
<fdoving> Arwen: kdevelop kinda automates that for you.
<blekos_> sorry, i need to ask again, is there a way to find a file from a .tar and then just have that file extracted?
<Arwen> fdoving, you don't want automation when compiling...
<Arwen> the more automated, the more likely to fail
<MaTiAz> Well, I'm not so experienced so it's more likely for me to fail when doing it by hand :)
<fdoving> Arwen: kdevelop is an editor, like for hacking, making programs.
<Arwen> eh..
<MaTiAz> I'm not compiling existing programs
<Arwen> MaTiAz, ah.
<waylandbill_> blekos_: yes. The man page for tar has example usage.
<blekos_> ok thnx
<Fuxian> i need some help with a cardreader. It was working fine before but now it doesnt show up anymore. Where can i find it again?
<Neolik-2007> What is suckle
<PABLO-VIVA> I need some help with amarok and mp3, I'm using kubuntu Feisty Fawn, I open Amarok and when I select any mp3 media amarok opens a popup asking me if I want to install mp3 support but It hans up there
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<Arwen> PABLO-VIVA, do it manually then. "apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<PABLO-VIVA> Arwen: thanks I did not know wich package to install with apt
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity, is there an application that will search through my KMenu entries and find applications which no-longer exist?
<waylandbill_> avalon: in the system settings, there's a section to adjust audio properties. You want to set the sound device in the advanced settings.
<Arwen> NickPresta, nope. Not as far as I know.
<PABLO-VIVA> thanks I installed libxine1-plugins and it worked
<Arwen> uh.... I said libxine1-ffmpeg, but oh well
<blekos_> i type sudo grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<blekos_> but i get no result
<PABLO-VIVA> Arwen: never mind thanks again
<fdoving> NickPresta: having a look in ~/.kde/share/applnk might give you a clue. those are the user-only applications in the menu
<blekos_> i am under the impression that my cpu is not recognised as dual core
<Arwen> blekos_, uh... CPUs aren't "recognized" as dual-cre.
<nosrednaekim> blekos_: grep for "prcessor"
<Arwen> dual-core CPUs appear as 2 CPUs
<fdoving> NickPresta: the system-ones belong to the packagages, so they are autoremoved with the package. any modified ones are placed in ~/.kde/share/applnk as copies for the user only.
<nosrednaekim> *processor
<NickPresta> fdoving, thanks. I will figure something out, I'm sure.
<blekos_> sudo grep cores /proc/cpuinfo
<Arwen> blekos_, NO
<blekos_> sudo grep prcessor /proc/cpuinfo
<Arwen> NO
<Arwen> no sudo
<arkanabar> Is there a way to map either of my window keys to the K menu, like in PCLOS?
<Arwen> "grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | tail -n2"
<nosrednaekim> run "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor"
<Arwen> blekos_, or just grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<blekos_> the result i get is 0
<blekos_> (zero)
<Arwen> blekos_, that means that there's only 1 core seen
<Arwen> you sure you have a dual-core? and are you running dapper?
<blekos_> how can i make it to see 2 cores
<blekos_> 100% +
<fdoving> arkanabar: have a look at http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=11451
<Arwen> blekos_, second question. Are you running Dapper/6.06?
<blekos_> bfore i do all the mambo jambo with nvidia i had dual core
<blekos_> nop
<blekos_> feisty fawn
<Arwen> hmm, no idea
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: cat piping for grep is bad practice. 'grep <string> file' is faster. :)
<jab630> how can i tell what video card is on this computer? someone put it together :)
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: ok
<nosrednaekim> jab630: "cat lspci |grep video"
<nosrednaekim> sorry, foget the cat
<darkrift> q: does crossover office use wine?
<Arwen> yes
<nosrednaekim> lol.. i'm mixed up
<Arwen> a heavily modified wine
<darkrift> i c
<darkrift> i didnt think it did
<Arwen> same with Cedega
<fdoving> jab630: or 'lspci|grep -i graph'
<darkrift> but mirc that i installed in crossover has a "About wine" option in the menu
<Arwen> darkrift, um.. mIRC?
<Arwen> why?
<darkrift> because ive written thousands of mirc scripts that i need to run
<Arwen> ah
<darkrift> and i dont know tcl or any other lang
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: whats the "-i" do?
<darkrift> that was a requirement for me switching to linux..... mirc had to work
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: case-insensitive.
<Arwen> darkrift, you should start porting scripts though.... maybe python? that's relatively easy.
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<darkrift> unless i find a linux based client that supports mirc scripts (that would be great)
<darkrift> i know
<tbtroja> darkrift: I'm sure you can get mIRC running in Wine?
<darkrift> but not much time to learn another
<darkrift> tbtroja: , it is running in crossover office
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: i often use 'grep -niR <string> dir/' to find matches in all files inside dir/, with linenumbers.
<Fuxian> i need some help with a cardreader. It was working fine before but now it doesnt show up anymore. Where can i find it again?
<darkrift> but it does have some errors
<tbtroja> darkrift: oh, I see.
<voidmage> I used to use a lot of mirc scripts, but xchat works fine too.
<voidmage> might not be the same for you though.
<darkrift> first, the nicklist boxes dont get filled out unless i click in them (they are blank or have graphics errors in themn)
<Arwen> darkrift, #crossover please
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: I knew about the -R, didn't know about the -n. Learn something new every day!
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: --color is also nice.
<darkrift> second, the window buffer in SOME, not all chans gets cut off (it only shows the last 10 or so lines)
<PABLO-VIVA> well Konversation and KSirc work fine for me
<darkrift> im not asking for help with crossover
<darkrift> just stating a few things that didnt work
<avenger> i need some help with amarok, anyone willing to help me?
<Arwen> darkrift, yeah, but other people need help too, sorry
<Arwen> avenger, I can try
<PABLO-VIVA> avenger:  tell me
<PABLO-VIVA> if I can i'll help you
<nosrednaekim> avenger: whats the problem?
<tbtroja> avenger: try not to ask to ask questions, just ask them.
<avenger> amarok doesn start anymore, i tried to start it in the terminal and get the following error message
<avenger> amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Arwen> avenger, have you installed fglrx manually?
<Arwen> and then removed it
<shatteredskye> does anyone know how to get a passive stylus working on a tablet?
<darkrift> :S
<avenger> i did, i tried to install the nvidia-driver
<tbtroja> shatteredskye: what do you mean by passive stylus?
<Arwen> avenger, ah...... um, you should reinstall mesa
<avenger> but the xserver crashed, so i tried to reinstall the old one woth apt-get
<avenger> waht is mesa?
<Arwen> opengl libraries
<avenger> ah ok
<Arwen> avenger, "apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<jab630> trying to figure out what kind of video card is in this machine. neither "lspci | grep video" nor "lspci | grep -i graphics" output anything...
<jab630> nevermind: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<Arwen> jab630, try "lspci | grep NVIDIA" or "lspci | grep ATI"
<jab630> thats it :)
<Arwen> or... wow, that's a really weird card
<jab630> yeah, what the hell is it?
<jab630> s3?
<Arwen> old integrated one
<jab630> gross :)
<Arwen> *very* old
<romudog> Can someone assist me in setting up an ssh server, I cant seem to find out how to start it or edit the config files.
<nosrednaekim> not so old... I saw s3's in new laptops just a year ago
<nosrednaekim> romudog: did you install the ssh erver package?
<nosrednaekim> *server
<jab630> Arwen: you know offhand if there are any better drivers for it than whatever kubuntu probably is using be default?
<nosrednaekim> jab630: no, there aren't
<jab630> by*
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't hve 3d
<Arwen> jab630, nope, it just sucks
<jab630> nosrednaekim: no? oh well. thanks
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Yes i did
<Arwen> I think it has all of 4MB onboard memory :-P
<nosrednaekim> romudog: it should be started automatically on boot then
<avenger> thx arwen, that helped
<romudog> nosrednaekim: But how can i configure it and setup the passwords like i did in windows, or is this automatic?
<blaa> hey guys - is there a way of installing the new version of kaffeine without updating my whole system to unstable?
<wolferine> what can I use to troubleshoot nfs not working?
<blaa> or have i been on gentoo for too long..
<blaa> ;)
<ads_> when i boot up, where i should reach the login screen im getting nothing. i have to re-install nvidia drivers or edit xorg.conf with nv for driver form a text terminal...   tedious to say the least any ideas why?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: should be all automatic (was for me)
<shatteredskye> does anyone know how to get a passive stylus working on a convertible Tablet PC?
<romudog> nosrednaekim: I want to do the ssh (terminal) and piped ssh proxy so i can use PuTTy to do the proxy like i had it setup in windows
<nosrednaekim> romudog: well, I don't know the first thing about putty, but i'm sure there are alot of tutorials out there on how to get it working with Linux
<wolferine> what can I use to troubleshoot nfs not working?
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Okay, Do you know much about wine/winetools?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: nope. I've never needed a Windows program.
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Oh, I just need to install a flickr downloading app. Maybe you've used a native linux one?
<yeniklasor> I don't see my speaker icon on tray. How can I put it back?
<shatteredskye> anyone running Feisty on a Tablet PC?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: hmmmm I know there is an UPLOADING app.
<ads_> yeniklasor: k menu | multimedia | kmix
<romudog> nosrednaekim: Thanks for the help. I'm looking for an app that will download all the photos, e.g. http://greggman.com/pages/flickrdown.htm
<blekos_> here is a funny think, i when i use kernel 2.6.20-15 to use linux i have only one core recognised and have wifi supportenable, the opposite happen when i use 2.6.20-16
<yeniklasor> ads_ | Thank you
<romudog> Can someone assist me with winetools installation, It says i have the wrong version which i don't.
<blekos_> any idea how to have wifi support with -16 (eth1 is not "seen" at all)
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: once there's a cd ripper on par with EAC for linux, i will no longer have use for windows software.
<yeniklasor> And How can I change my autostart programs?
<coreymon77> blekos_: what card?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: there is ALWAYS that last little app...
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: yeah, i know :\
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm making do with a cdparanoia frontend
<blekos_> i just notice i hadnt install -20 generic
<Daisuke_Ido> wish development would progress on it, hopefully play nicer with caching cd-roms
<yeniklasor> And How can I change my autostart(with booting) programs?
<romudog> Linux needs to rule the world. I wouldnt mind having everything run on linux especially games but no spyware haha
<blekos_> how can i see what card i have?
<Daisuke_Ido> romudog: there's a problem with that dream
<coreymon77> blekos_: dmsg
<BluesKaj> games should have theier own OS .. but the greedy corprations can't get together and agree on one that will work without windows
<Daisuke_Ido> the more people use linux, the more it gets targeted by malicious people.
<romudog> Daisuke_Ido: Whats the problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: they do.  consoles :D
<ads_> yeniklasor: write a bash script and place in ~/.kde/autostart
<blekos_> dmsg?
<blekos_> i get dmsg command not found
<BluesKaj> yeah, exactly whwere they belong , but they keep writing them for windows
<Daisuke_Ido> dmesg
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i didn't mind back in the old days
<ads_> when i boot up, where i should reach the login screen im getting nothing. i have to re-install nvidia drivers or edit xorg.conf with nv for driver form a text terminal...   tedious to say the least any ideas why?
<ads_> from*
<avalon> Is there a way to tell my entire system (audio/flash/etc)  to output all sound to my USB headset?
<yeniklasor> ads_ | I want delete some autostarting like webservers and some programs
<ads_> yeniklasor:  okz easily done start with a empty session
<ads_> go to kmenu| system settings|session manager
<Daisuke_Ido> ms-dos gaming was awesome...  until you spent hours messing with autoexec.bat and config.sys to get everything just right so you could play ultima 7 only to have it crash violently before you can save causing a crying fit while curled up in the fetal position.
<blekos_> it has a hell of info
<Arwen> yay.... sane dual-head configuration is going to be in Gusty
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<BluesKaj> ads, you could be setting your graphics/monitor paramters out of spec for the drivers you're using .. try to reconfig Xserver to the pnp driver and then find the right driver in sys/settings monitor &display/hardware
<Daisuke_Ido> by the next LTS it should be an out-of-the-box worthy competitor :)
<ads_> i dont make any changes after i install nvidia drivers tho... its only when i reboot  presumably xorg isnt saving  (havent tested that)
<romudog> I gotta say linux is great but they gotta beat free to become mainstream and beat windows
<nosrednaekim> ads_: lemme guess, you installed the nvidia driver from scratch?
<ads_> yes
<ads_> well using nvidias.run file
<romudog> i'd use nvidia glx if its compatible with your card from repo's
<Daisuke_Ido> or mvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new, whatever one's compatible.
<Daisuke_Ido> n*
<romudog> ^^ Agreed
<nosrednaekim> ads_: its not modprobing your nvidia kernel driver automatically everythime.
<ads_> well i had the same problem for a while so i changed to beta drivers  this solved it for a few weeks and now the beta drivers are doing the same onboot
<nosrednaekim> ads_: you really should just use the ones from the repositories (unless you have a 8800)
<romudog> no real use for an 8800 in linux unless you got special apps usin the gpu for video processing or is there?
<nosrednaekim> romudog: who SAYS there's no use ;)
<ads_> hmm ya  i guess ill try defualt druiver then.. to be honest im using beryl and thought that i needed nvidia drivers for ebtter perfromance but is this actually true?
<Daisuke_Ido> ads_: nvidia driver from repo != nv
<romudog> only thing i can think of is tons of screens pumpin MASSIVE high rez nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ads_: the ones from then repositories are fine
<nosrednaekim> romudog: yeah, true.
<nosrednaekim> HD
<nosrednaekim> video
<ads_> when you say the ones fromt he repositories what do you mean?
<romudog> Anyone have a PVR-150 Hauppage card that they have working that can enlighten me?
<ads_> sorry for spelling getting tired  :S
<nosrednaekim> ads_: the repositories have proprietary nvidia drivers, all packaged up nice and easy
<ads_> i understandthis what i mean is how do i use the repositories?
<ads_> *to specifically update video driver
<SlimeyPete> ads_: use Adept. K->System->Adept Manager
<romudog> SlimeyPete: Ever used Synaptic? imo its better
<SlimeyPete> romudog: yes, I have. I prefer it too but I didn't want to complicate things for ads (it's not installed by default)
<romudog> true
<SlimeyPete> I still do a lot of things using apt-get tbh... just an old habit
<romudog> Poll: Whats everyone's favorite OSS App?
<Gerrit> Hello all.
<romudog> Gerrit: Hello.
<nosrednaekim> romudog: amarok or beryl... maybe KDE
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm kind of partial to amarok
<romudog> nosrednaekim: I love AmaroK its a great app, I have yet to try beryl i need Trucypt GUI to come out and linux to have full R/W ntfs support. I have 350gb's of data on a truecrypt drive usin ntfs...bad idea for not using an OSS standard.
<romudog> Truecrypt*
<wolferine> how can I grep so that the output does NOT contain a string?
<navets> i need s-video help
<navets> i have it set up
<romudog> romudog_: hi
<navets> but when i try to watch movies, it shows a blue screen on my tv where the movie is playing on my laptop
<romudog_> how do i login to nickserv?
<yanni_> how can I setup my Belkin wireless card, the green lights won't come on
<yanni_> I'm a newbie
<sepeck> greetings, I just got a new video card to replace my sad built in i810.  Anything I need to do ahead of time before I add the card?
<sepeck> so my kubuntu system won't get uset at me?
<nosrednaekim> sepeck: no. except maybe you should install the new video card's driver.
<romudog_> sepeck:is the proprietary driver installed?
<sepeck> romudog_: don't know.  shall have to look (nVidia 7100GS is the new card)
<joe4288> hi does any 1 have the repository for w32codec i cant seem to find it
<romudog_> joe4288: Use Easy Ubuntu, Google Easy Ubuntu.
<joe4288> ok
<BluesKaj> joe4288, google medibuntu
<joe4288> i installed that repository
<joe4288> and w32codec doesnt seem to be there
<romudog_> sepeck: I changed drivers to the wrong one once and it hosed my system so if you have a proprietary driver selected i'd uninstall it unless it uses the same one.
<nosrednaekim> joe4288: did you do an update?
<romudog_> sepeck: If it does then you should be good.
<eriefisher> the medibuntu repo 404'd earlier maybe now ok
<sepeck> going from Intel i810 to nVidia so doubt it's the same.  :)
<nosrednaekim> sepeck: install nvidia-glx-new
<joe4288> yes i did
<joe4288> but ill check again
<sepeck> thx
<yanni_> is that no one here knows anything about wireless cards? I mean comeon I was here last night and everyone refuse to help, sorry to take it personall but damn
<eriefisher> I just tried again medibuntu 404'd
<joe4288> nope even after update no w32codecs
<romudog_> yanni_i: Whats the problem?
<yanni_> thanks
<yanni_> I need to get my belkin wireless card to get recognize by the system, no green lights are on
<romudog_> yanni_i: Desktop or laptop?
<joe4288> question about easy ubuntu? i have feisty and it says its for damper and edgy will it still work?
<romudog_> joe4288: i just used it recently it works fine
<romudog_> joe4288: im on feisty
<yanni_> I tried doing some hack but that partially worked because right now I can use it, but I cannot switch to any other networks and it only works when I set it manually
<joe4288> koo
<sepeck> thx.  If I return shortly it went well :)
<joe4288> well ill let you know if everything is good then :)
<trakinas> help me! i forgot i cant switch to tty1 without getting stuck on it. how do I go back to X?
<blekos> hi, when i use kernet 2.6.20-15 for linux i have my wifi card detected, on the contrary when i use 2.xxx-20 it doesnt see my card.
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: do you have an ATI?
<blekos> My wifi card is intel 3945acg
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: sis...
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: I pressed control+alt f1 and it usually should go back to X on  f7, right?
<eriefisher> trakinas:ctrl-alt-F7
<romudog_> isnt it alt?
<trakinas> eriefisher: i know. it just dont get back
<trakinas> any control+alt+f* wont change. i will get this screen in anyway..
<eriefisher> huh?
<trakinas> control+alt+f1-12 show this same screen.
<trakinas> it does not prompt a new login section or switch to X
<joe4288> hmm it doesnt seem to be working
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: it doesn't show a CL?
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: no. it does showed this one where I am.
<joe4288> easyubuntu acts like its load (bounce icon) then just doesnt
<trakinas> and now i cant go back to kde or anything. =P
<trakinas> so i aptgeted irssi and now Im here.
<trakinas> *aptgot, please...
<eriefisher> trakinas: start x?
<trakinas> hehehehh
<trakinas> eriefisher: it is already running...
<yanni_> I'm on a sonyio laptop v
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: "sudo /etc/X11/kdm stop"
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: i will lose some docs i didnt saved... :/
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: openoffice?
<joe4288> i tried starting easyubuntu it looked like it was loading then just disappeared
<trakinas> in anyway, it does happens everytime i switch no a new tty. so, how can i fix it?
<joe4288> i can see it in the process table it says its sleeping
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: no. Quanta.
<joe4288> any ideas any1?
<trakinas> html stuff.
<trakinas> not much.
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: oh ok... cause OO automatically saves.
<trakinas> hehe
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: well, do it anyway.
<joe4288> ok got it working
<nosrednaekim> some video card just have problems with multiple tty's
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: i was going to do that before coming here, but i thought it could have another solution.
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: not that I know of
<yanni_> sorry romudog_ but my freaking kid is screaming in my ear
<trakinas> kay. but why is that happening? never saw this before.
<trakinas> (gentoo kind of work better with my pc... no tty troubles and also my dvd device works on it.)
<nosrednaekim> trakinas: use Gentoo then.
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: emerge gets on my nerves. :/
<nosrednaekim> oh.
<Gerrit> What runlevel can I use for 'text-only' mode in Kubuntu? I need to restart X to try if a new configuration gets my touchpad working.
<trakinas> nosrednaekim: hehe! i start using kubuntu because i go tired of taking to long to install a simple app.
<Arwen> Gerrit, 2 I think
<trakinas> anyway, Id like to put my device working in kubuntu before giving up.
<nosrednaekim> Gerrit: if you are on the command line "sudo /etc/X11/kdm restart"
<Gerrit> Arwen: It seems I am already in 2. 'runlevel' gives 'n 2'.
<nosrednaekim> that will restart the xserver
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: Thanks.
<Arwen> hmm
<Arwen> well, that works too
<trakinas> well... about my device, i will try other kernel later. cause I really dont know what causes so much I/O errors...
<trakinas> gtg! i will be back later. cheers! :] 
<Gerrit> Then I will try to get my touchpad working now. It is my only piece of hardware that was not autodetected and -configured: I am impressed with Kubuntu's ability to detect hardware. I used to be a Fedora-user until yesterday, but since I saw that kubuntu gets my video configuration right immediatly (widescreen Radeon Mobility X700), as well as my wireless device and various ACPI features, I decided to switch.
<nosrednaekim> what type of touchpad? not a wacom I hope.
<nosrednaekim> :-/
<Gerrit> nosrednaekim: It's a Symantec
<Gerrit> hmm
<Gerrit> or something like that
<Minataku> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gerrit> Synapti
<Minataku> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nosrednaekim> synaptics
<Gerrit> Synaptics
<nosrednaekim> there we go
<Gerrit> Ah
<Minataku> Oops X3
<Gerrit> I found the documentation in /usr/share/doc already
<Gerrit> but I didn't have access to the internet in the train.
<Anshelm> vou instalar o linux na minha maquina e estou em duvida sobre qual instalar, kurumin ou kubunto
<Anshelm> op
<Minataku> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: how can you tell the language?
<sam2> how do i find out what process is accessing the packages database?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: His host ends in .br
#kubuntu 2008-06-09
<Colonel_Panic> they show up on the desktop as very small application windows
<Exilant> settings->configure->accounts->modify-> check remember password and give one
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: kde 4?
<nohelphere> now the idito app msi havign issues
<Colonel_Panic> I just upgraded to Hardy
<nohelphere> im going to backup stuff
<Colonel_Panic> I believe it id KDE 4, yes
<Exilant> if the bar at the bottom is black, then probably yes :)
<Exilant> no clue then, i'm not using kde4 for more or less exactly such reasons
<ForgeAus> is it worth having a gentoo-alt prefix on Kubuntu?
<NickPresta> ForgeAus, http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/index.xml ??
<Colonel_Panic> OK I did what you told me in Kopete, but it's still not logged on
<ForgeAus> something like that
<NickPresta> ForgeAus, it is only worth it if you want it. :)
<ForgeAus> what use would it be?
<ivan_> algun español
<ivan_> ???
<NickPresta> ForgeAus, I don't know. I've never heard of it before today. Why would you want it?
<ivan_> gallego??
<NickPresta> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ivan_> ok thanks
<ForgeAus> NickPresta thats what I'm asking... why would it be useful?
<Colonel_Panic> Exilant: I did what you told me in Kopete, but it's still not logged on
<ForgeAus> there is one thing I know, no problem with user-management...
<minhaaj> my compiz fusion icon says that i have kwin instead of compiz
<minhaaj> but it still shows effects
<minhaaj> how do i get rid of it ?
<nohelphere> i lost php webmni apache
<nohelphere> a lot more apps
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: mhm, sounds bad
<Colonel_Panic> I can't uninstall the damn thing
<nohelphere> BRB IM ANGRY AND MY BOX IS AN IDIOT
<Exilant> i take it you're also using kopete-kde4 then?
<Colonel_Panic> it won'r uninstall
<Colonel_Panic> I don't know
<Exilant> sudo apt-get remove kopete-kde4
<minhaaj> kopete is working fine with me
<Exilant> with me, too
<Colonel_Panic> no KDE 3.5.9
<Exilant> except for crypto and tex plugins
<Exilant> ah, hmm
<Colonel_Panic> I'm running 3.5.9
<Exilant> ok
<Colonel_Panic> not 4
<minhaaj> you can use kde4 applications in kde3 Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> how does that help me with my problems here?
<minhaaj> what error do you get running kopete ?
<NickPresta> Colonel_Panic, what problem are you having?
<Colonel_Panic> I don't get an error
<Colonel_Panic> several.
<minhaaj> whats the problem if you dont get error.
<minhaaj> plz explain
<Colonel_Panic> first of all, when I log in, my system tray doesn't fill with icons
<NickPresta> Colonel_Panic, try to explain it on line or pastebin it so I can read it all
<Colonel_Panic> instead, they all appear on the desktop as windows
<minhaaj> right click on task bar and add apps Colonel_Panic
<minhaaj> you can start from a  clean session and reconfigure the desktop
<Colonel_Panic> I have a number of apps that are supposed to launch at startup
<minhaaj> did you put em in start up ?
<Colonel_Panic> when I log in, they don't launch normally, instead they appear as little tiny black windows on the desktop
<NickPresta> Colonel_Panic, running Compiz?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<minhaaj> oh is it adept notifer ?
<minhaaj> do you get a green bulb like window too ?
<Colonel_Panic> if I disable it though, I lose all my window decorations
<Colonel_Panic> and cannot move or resize my windows
<NickPresta> Colonel_Panic, that sometimes happens with Compiz (It used to happen to Adept Notifier every time) Try to disable Compiz and see if that still happens.
<minhaaj> write kwin --replace in konsole
<Colonel_Panic> Adept Notifier is one of the apps that doesn't start normally, yes
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot disable Compiz without messing up my whole desktop
<genii> Perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/111232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111232 in compiz "Missing Icons in system tray when Compiz is used... (dup-of: 131013)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131013 in kdebase "starting compiz in KDE displaces adept from tray" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<NickPresta> genii, I was thinking the same thing
<Colonel_Panic> the menu bar glitches out and I lose all my window decorations
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried that
<Colonel_Panic> I ended up having to restart X-server and went back to square one
<minhaaj> did kwin --replace work ?
<minhaaj> it should
<Colonel_Panic> how can I get rid of Compiz altogether
<minhaaj> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Colonel_Panic> and Emerald as well, without messing up my windows?
<minhaaj> ?
<Colonel_Panic> without messing up my windows?
<minhaaj> did your desktop worked fine before you installed compiz ?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<minhaaj> then it should work fine without compiz
<minhaaj> try that command
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'll try it
<minhaaj> let the source be with you :)
<Colonel_Panic> ok done
<Colonel_Panic> restart X?
<ForgeAus> hey 4pane isn't such a bad file manager from the look fo it
<minhaaj> fixed ?
<minhaaj> yep go ahead Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> ok here goes
<Colonel_Panic> if I don't return, tell my wife I love her
<minhaaj> rofl
<Haza> lol
<minhaaj> how goes ?
<Colonel_Panic> OK well that wasn't so bad, but it appears Compiz is still running
<Colonel_Panic> weirdly enough
<ForgeAus> essentially a Gentoo-alt prefix (overlay) would be a Linux subsystem for Linux, I still don't get how that would be useful...
<minhaaj> does that fix your desktop ?
<ForgeAus> its only use that I can see is if you don't have admin access to the pc...
<Colonel_Panic> some of the system icons are still missing
<Colonel_Panic> like, Kwallet
<minhaaj> you can add them
<minhaaj> right click on bottom pane and add apps
<ForgeAus> you can make a prefix wherever you can access and use a functional gentoo from there...
<minhaaj> and then navigate to app
<minhaaj> or just add applet and select system tray
<ForgeAus> (it is kinda useful for Interix (SFU/SUA) in windows it works analogously to AndLinux to give it a Gentoo subsytem)
<brett> I just went to 2.6.24-18-386, but now my virtual box is hosed.  There arent 2.6.24-18 vbox drivers on synaptic yet... what do I do?
<engineer> vmware <---
<brett> I was there, but on latest kubuntu that was jacked too...
<brett> this worked... I can't win for losing...
<aruquon> I have a DVD which is copied to a hard disk
<Colonel_Panic> How can I get Kwallet back inot the system tray?
<aruquon> with .VOB files, etc.
<aruquon> what's the easiest way to play it from disk like it's a dvd?
<mr--t> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aruquon> okay sorry
<greatgib> aruquon you can do mount -o loop /home/me/mydvdiso /media/moncd
<greatgib> and so that would act like a ghost drive ;), it's not the easiest way but....
<aruquon> greatgib, okay i'll try that, thanks
<Exilant> xine could do that
<greatgib> on another side, if you have vob files, i think that vlc can read them!
<greatgib> it's more easy ;)
<Exilant> xine dvd:///home/bla/huu
<aruquon> so i run 'vlc' with what as an argument?
<greatgib> it's a graphical app vlc :)
<greatgib> you run vlc and do open a file or a folder depending of your case
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: start it.. alt-f2, kwallet <enter>
<greatgib> ( apt-get install vlc ;) )
<aruquon> i do 'open disc' or 'open file' in vlc?
<aruquon> ah okay got it
<aruquon> vlc works
<aruquon> thanks a lot
<aruquon> let me try xine
<greatgib> now you know all you need to read your dvd ;)
<Exilant> i wonder if kaffeine could do it, too, tried that a while ago and was not succssful
<greatgib> kaffeine is cool too , except that i hate it to give me pain watching a dvb stream!
<aruquon> i couldn't figure out how to get kaffeine to do it
<aruquon> that's what i tried first
<aruquon> xine basically works, but on my machine the video is messed up
<aruquon> but it gives a nice menu
<Colonel_Panic> Exilant: thanks
<greatgib> if vlc works that's good enough, vlc is a french app that could read everything, from streams to dvd...
<aruquon> ah, if i open the directory vlc gives me the dvd menu!
<aruquon> perfect
<aruquon> thanks a lot greatgib
<greatgib> no problem :)
<Deepthought> are the kde 4.1 beta deb packages available yet ?
<darkwolf> hello everyone
<PhoenixGI> Hello Darkwolf
<darkwolf> is there a way to update the firmware of my creative zen v on kubuntu?
<greatgib> Deepthought, you can download on the repository ppa the deb for testing kde4.1 alongside kde3
<Deepthought> greatgib: what's ppa ?
<PhoenixGI> err wrong channel Greatgib
<greatgib> but it's not really stable! but you can download the CD ubuntu remix with kde4.0 that have a almost stable and usable version!
<PhoenixGI> oops, nm
<greatgib> arf ok, i answer you on the other channel Deepthought
<Deepthought> greatgib: ok, have that open too, see ya there
<PhoenixGI> LoL, I'm not being channel police just saw the conversation going on on the other channel
<Deepthought> greatgib: you mean #kubuntu-kde4, right ?
<Deepthought> PhoenixGI: that was me too ... ;-P
<greatgib> :D
<tony_> anyone on 4.1b and not use custom icons?
<engineer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<engineer> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<JuJuBee> Just installed 8.04 with KDE4,  have to say looks pretty, but I feel like a fish out of water.
<PhoenixGI> why's that?
<JuJuBee> I wanted to ask how to configure users and groups, but quickly found out that Kopete doesn't support IRC anymore...
<JuJuBee> So I had to find another IRC client
<JuJuBee> Came across pidgin
<JuJuBee> SO, how do I configure users and groups?  Not in system settings anymore?
<mjponce> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mjponce> !ubottu
<PhoenixGI> I had to resort to terminal commands JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> You using kde4?
<PhoenixGI> Aye, 8.04 remix
<JuJuBee> Also, when I install a program, why does it not add an icon in the K-menu?  I installed firefox and pidgin and  no icon in the k-menu
<mjponce> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mjponce> =/
<PhoenixGI> It's a bug, relog and it will all be there.  I guess if you remove kmenu and readd it, it will also show up... but for me I could never get it back to the left hand cornor
<JuJuBee> I cant figure out many things.  I am used to adding items manually using the menu editor (right-click on kmenu), but that is gone also.  I cant figure out how to configure how many desktops to have in the task bar
<PhoenixGI> Number of Desktops displayed or number available?
<JuJuBee> Displayed (the little square boxes)
<JuJuBee> or is that available?
<JuJuBee> I usually set to 4 (think that was default)
<PhoenixGI> Display, right click on the screens and select pager settings
<jaakkome> I want to connect to another computer on the LAN by ssh. I'm able to do that if I open a ssh connection to it's ip address, but I'd like to use the computer's name instead, as the ip address changes from time to time.
<PhoenixGI> to have 4 Desktops again right click on the pager and chose Configure Desktops
<JuJuBee> Can only set 2 rows...
<jaakkome> What do I need to do?
<PhoenixGI> JuJuBee by default only desktops are available.  You have to Configure Desktops to have more
<JuJuBee> How?
<jaakkome> I can use the name of the computer for a samba connection, but not for ssh...
<PhoenixGI> jaakkome I don't have the linux knowledge to answer that.
<PhoenixGI> JuJuBee Right click on the pager and choose configure Desktops
<JuJuBee> Great, didn't see that before.  Used to seeing in System-Settings -> Desktop
<JuJuBee> Thanks/
<JuJuBee> jaakkome : domain controller I think...
<JuJuBee> then each machine has a name like host1.somedomain.com
<JuJuBee> What is the name of the "Quick Launch" area where I used to put frequently used programs next to the kmenu?
<PhoenixGI> JuJuBee Favorits
<JuJuBee> So now do I add widget to the pannel where I used to add aplication or applet?
<PhoenixGI> JuJuBee: right click on the panel and chose add widget?
<jeff_> I'm using kopete.  my friend is using pidgin, and any time i try to IM him, pidgin errors out.  Anybody know why?
<JuJuBee> But that doesn't mean I can add applications like firefox, does it?
<JuJuBee> Seems not
<luis_> hola
<PhoenixGI> Oh for apps, right click on the app and Add to well there's three options... choose what you want
<PhoenixGI> Hello Luis
<mjponce> hola Luis
<luis_> hola disculpa estaba en otra
<JuJuBee> Well, thanks for the help PhoenixGI, Guess it will take some  time to get  used to the new...
<nosrednaekim> jeff_: I heard of that.... are you using the KDE4 version?
<jeff_> no, kde3
<nosrednaekim> odd then
<l3x> how to make compiz start up with the system?
<draik> When I print an envelop through OpenOffice.org's Writer, my address is always cut off. I have specified the envelop size and where I want it to appear, but I am always having to move it to the right by about 1.5-2 inches.
<Daisuke_Laptop> sounds like a question for the people at openoffice
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've yet to print an envelope, so i've got no idea :\
<draik> Thanks, Daisuke_Laptop.
<draik> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Daisuke_Laptop> draik: good luck :)
<minhaaj> anyone has checked kde2 beta 1 ?
<minhaaj> kde4
<minhaaj> is it cool ?
<PhoenixGI> I haven't yet, still with 4.04
<willi_ballenthin> just installed it, about to reboot now
<minhaaj> oh let us know willi_ballenthin
<minhaaj> i dont even use kde4
<Colonel_Panic> ok everything appears to be working fine except that when new windows opem, they have no borders or window decorations until I click the desktop
<minhaaj> still on 3.5.9
<minhaaj> kde4 is buggy
<Colonel_Panic> that's kind of a weird glitch, isn't it?
<minhaaj> Colonel_Panic:  go to appearance in system settings and choose qrtz
<minhaaj> there are some windows decorations that doesnt have windows border by default
<Colonel_Panic> you mean the quartz theme?
<minhaaj> yep
<Colonel_Panic> I've been using Web
<Colonel_Panic> what's the issue with quatrz?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: does your kopete work now?
<Colonel_Panic> you mean the quartz GTK style or the theme?
<minhaaj> hang on Colonel_Panic lemme see
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, it seems to
<Colonel_Panic> after I restarted the Xserver it started working OK
<minhaaj> windows decoration
<Exilant> :)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm seeing all my Yahoo, MSN and AIM contacts
<unixboy1> hello someone coudl help me. my keyboard is not naswering anymore
<unixboy1> whe ni log into one of my user
<minhaaj> Colonel_Panic:  and yet never thanked me :D
<minhaaj> jk
<unixboy1> i am using KDE and ubuntu 8.04
<Colonel_Panic> yes I did
<Colonel_Panic> oh wait
<Colonel_Panic> no I didn;t
<minhaaj> lol jk dude you dont have to
<Colonel_Panic> thank you minhaaj
<Exilant> :)
<Colonel_Panic> you're a prince among men
<minhaaj> keep it. its collaboration that has kept linux alive.
<minhaaj> maybe one day you can help me :)
<Colonel_Panic> I seldom have any trouble with it
<unixboy1> Someone help me please
<minhaaj> unixboy1:  ask
<Colonel_Panic> I've been running Gutsy for like 8 months without so much as a reboot
<willi_ballenthin> may i ask a question regarding kopete?
<minhaaj> sure willi_ballenthin
<willi_ballenthin> when i mouseover contacts
<Colonel_Panic> I installed a new audio card just before I upgraded so I ought to be good to go for at least another year now
<willi_ballenthin> to get their away info
<willi_ballenthin> and they have some sort of html tagging
<willi_ballenthin> kopete displays the text of the tags, instead of formatting the text
<willi_ballenthin> can this be changed?
<richard> anybody has the ultimate version
<minhaaj> strange.
<unixboy1> someone could help me, after installing Compiz fusion, my keyboard is not responding..
<minhaaj> i did same with my kopete it just gives me the info of the contacts
<unixboy1> someone may have the same problem and could help me out please
<minhaaj> you on kde4 willi_ballenthin ?
<willi_ballenthin> yeah its up and running
<richard> how is kde4
<willi_ballenthin> definitely more stable than 4.0.1
<richard> any good?
<willi_ballenthin> no crashes yet, haha
<richard> any better?
<minhaaj> unixboy1:  you computer is hanged? you are using onscreen keyboard ?
<willi_ballenthin> some slick animations
<minhaaj> willi_ballenthin:  are you using compiz ?
<willi_ballenthin> no
<willi_ballenthin> but let me install it
<willi_ballenthin> see if it works
<minhaaj> no it won't
<willi_ballenthin> haah ok
<minhaaj> it might add insult to injury though
<minhaaj> :)
<minhaaj> well let me see.
<minhaaj> how about you unistall kopete and reinstall it ?
<Colonel_Panic> hey how an I clean up my /home partition? it is almost full
<minhaaj> what did you say you were using kopete on kde4 ?
<minhaaj> Colonel_Panic: you have your data on it ?
<Colonel_Panic> I have most of my stuff on a second partition named /home
<minhaaj> transfer it on other partition.
<willi_ballenthin> it affects both kde3 and kde4
<willi_ballenthin> so its probs just a configuration thing
<Colonel_Panic> but on my primary partition, my /home dir is almost full
<minhaaj> can you upload a screenshot willi_ballenthin ?
<willi_ballenthin> ok
<minhaaj> thx
<Colonel_Panic> won't that break dependencies?
<Colonel_Panic> just moving files over all will-nilly?
<minhaaj> Colonel_Panic:  what are you trying to move ? apps or personal data ?
<minhaaj> if meant your personal data like movies, songs, pics
<Colonel_Panic> well there's almost no personal data on there that I know of
<minhaaj> you can't move system files
<Colonel_Panic> at least, no documents
<minhaaj> how big is your partition ?
<Colonel_Panic> oh well most of that stuff is already on the big partition
<Colonel_Panic> 10GB
<Colonel_Panic> and the other one is like 450GB
<Colonel_Panic> my root partition is the 10GB
<minhaaj> well if you have installed too many programs, i dont think its illogical to have one 10 gb partition filled
<minhaaj> mine is 20 gb and i have installed almost every app on adept and i am left with 5 gb
<Colonel_Panic> is it possible to install Wine on the big partition?
<minhaaj> see if you can get rid of some apps you dont use :)
<Colonel_Panic> yeah... I've done that
<Colonel_Panic> I did it before I upgraded
<minhaaj> how about you add some space from your 450 gb to 10 gb ?
<minhaaj> use gparted for that
<Colonel_Panic> gparted?
<Colonel_Panic> I've never used it
<minhaaj> this is a partition program
<willi_ballenthin> minhaaj: hate to interrupt, but ill send a screenshot if you like?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I figured that much!
<minhaaj> you can add more space to your current drive.
<Colonel_Panic> is that dangerous?
<minhaaj> willi_ballenthin:  why dont you upload it on screenshots.cc
<minhaaj> or imageshack ?
<willi_ballenthin> ok, give me a sec
<Colonel_Panic> or relatively safe?
<minhaaj> i dont think so. read the documentation carefully Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<minhaaj> but i would recommend you back up your personal files and mission critical data
<Exilant> colonel_panic, you can install programs in your home, but 10 GB should really be enough
<minhaaj> yea i wonder what do you have there :) all distros of ubuntu are pretty small.
<Exilant> since you recently upgraded, try sudo apt-get clean
<minhaaj> its not vista :)
<Exilant> yeah, i had it on 3.5 GB till gutsy
<minhaaj> what does that do Exilant ?
<Colonel_Panic> I was wondering the same thing myself
<Exilant> cleans the cached downloaded .deb files
<Colonel_Panic> lemme check
<Exilant> (absolutely save to do)
<minhaaj> oh thanks. didnt know that.
<Colonel_Panic> OK cleaning now
<Colonel_Panic> it's taking awhile
<minhaaj> it should. i did that too :)
<Exilant> that means it has something to clean :)
<minhaaj> is there any text Colonel_Panic ? it didnt show any text about starting or ending
<minhaaj> just took some while and i got command prompt agian
<Colonel_Panic> no
<minhaaj> yea i thought so.
<Exilant> no, no text
<willi_ballenthin> would anyone like any specific screenshots of kde4.1?
<willi_ballenthin> im taking some now
<minhaaj> wow sure willi_ballenthin
<minhaaj> try to take screenshots of desktop, file managers, kopete, kaffeine as much as yo u could
<minhaaj> :)
<willi_ballenthin> sure
<minhaaj> thanks
<Exilant> there's also autoclean, which will remove only the cached debs of old versions
<minhaaj> great.
<bradley> A little off topic, but I was wondering if anyone here has some experience with rosegarden, jack, and qsynth and we can take my noobish(to rosegarden) request else where?
<minhaaj> i wish there were a repository of ubuntu commands somewhere online
<minhaaj> hehe i won't be any help with that bradley
<minhaaj> sorry
<willi_ballenthin> sorry, me neither...:-/
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: how much did it free?
<bradley> thanks, guys I got somebody over on the rosegarden IRC, have a good night
<Exilant> good night
<minhaaj> goodluck bradley
<Colonel_Panic> about a GB
<Colonel_Panic> still dangerously short of space though
<Exilant> hm
<minhaaj> wow alot of space :)
<Exilant> do you have many kernels installed?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to move all my system files off the /home dir of the small partition and just have "home" point to the big partition?
<minhaaj> umm not that i know of Colonel_Panic
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Exilant> sure
<Colonel_Panic> I guess repartitioning is ging to be my only option
<minhaaj> your sys files have to be in a place to work. since at back end file path is pre-configured i guess
<minhaaj> thats way better Colonel_Panic
<minhaaj> you wont have to worry about disk space shortage next time
<Exilant> you can have symlinks and lvm and stuff
<minhaaj> what are you gonna do with 450 gb anyways :)
<Exilant> but seriously, 10 GB should be enough for ubuntu
<Exilant> with gnome and kde3/4 and some games...
<minhaaj> wayyyyyyyyy to much
<minhaaj> no distro of ubuntu is more than 4 gb
<willi_ballenthin> manhaaj: first crash :-/
<willi_ballenthin> opening kaffeine
<minhaaj> err
<willi_ballenthin> but then again
<minhaaj> what happened ?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: right now you have all on that one partition? and you want /home to be that other partition?
<willi_ballenthin> the hardware of my tuner card is faulty
<willi_ballenthin> crashes vista too
<Colonel_Panic> I have 2 /home partitions
<minhaaj> err
<Colonel_Panic> one is /home
<minhaaj> it works fine without hardware attached ?
<Colonel_Panic> the other is /media/sda3/home
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: i see
<willi_ballenthin> *shrug* its internal
<willi_ballenthin> i can try removing it
<minhaaj> ahh ok
<minhaaj> what are the specs of your box ?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: and you have some data in /home?
<Colonel_Panic> well just the stuff that the system put there
<Colonel_Panic> aw fudge... I borked some of my Wine apps
<Colonel_Panic> oh well
<minhaaj> you probably have downloaded files there too
<Colonel_Panic> no big loss
<minhaaj> because if its only sys files, you can't lose 10 gb
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: so, .kde and such stuff?
<willi_ballenthin> HP desktop, intel core2quad (q6600), 3gig ram, 2x360HDD, geforce 8500GT
<minhaaj> do you have alot of downloads on your desktop ?
<minhaaj> your system looks uber cool willi_ballenthin
<Colonel_Panic> a few, but I have Firefox, Bittorrent, etc. instructed to download to specified dirs on the big partition
<minhaaj> should crash.
<willi_ballenthin> :-) thanks
<minhaaj> hmm ok Colonel_Panic
<minhaaj> you probably have a dvd or couple of xvid rips on your desktop
<minhaaj> its enough to eat up gbs
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: you can edit /etc/fstab in order to mount your other partition (/dev/sda3 i presume) on /home
<minhaaj> actually i should see where my download are going too.
<Exilant> before you'll have to move your old home, though
<Colonel_Panic> damn... I thought I'd broken Castle Wolfenstein, but it's still working OK
<Colonel_Panic> Exilant: If I did that, would I then have to move all my stuff off the /home directory into my /media/sda3/home dir?
<Colonel_Panic> like, all the program directories and stuff?
<minhaaj> thats strange my apps can't read my ntfs partition on which i have installed vista but it can find another drive with ntfs
<Exilant> well, if you need them there
<minhaaj> any idea ?
<Colonel_Panic> BRB -- making beer brats for dnner
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: it's all a bit tricky, not difficult though
<helpy> when is kde4 stable version is due ?
<helpy> brb
<Exilant> well, 4.0 is final(tm)
<willi_ballenthin> july 29 is 4.1 release
<Exilant> but stable, wait for 4.1 or 4.2 or 4.2.2 ...
<willi_ballenthin> whether thats stable or not..
<willi_ballenthin> helpy: screenshots
<willi_ballenthin> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xolot1/sets/72157605507065382/
<willi_ballenthin> if anyone has requests, let me know
<Exilant> ah, oxygen... i just don't get warm with it
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should, it's incredibly flammable.
<Exilant> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can't call 4.0 final.  i call 4.0 "developer final" - needs work, fine for people that want to take a look into the development process.
<Exilant> yes, well, similar to kde 3.0 before
<eightiesk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Colonel_Panic> OK Exilant, now how could I go about editing my /etc/fstab file to point "home" at /dev/sda3/home ?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: is there a line with /dev/sda3 in it?
<Firefishe> For fun, I just compiled a stock kernel.  Well, like a meathead, I forgot to do a mkinitrd to create an initrd image in /boot, but I find in kubuntu, it's non existent.
<Exilant> Firefishe: there's update-initramfs
<Exilant> or mkinitramfs
<Colonel_Panic> # Entry for /dev/sda3 :
<Colonel_Panic> UUID=a103686e-b0a6-49bc-ac0b-b6383f838b52 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 2
<Exilant> ok
<Firefishe> Exilant: either/or?
<Exilant> i have both
<Firefishe> any particular reason to use one over the other?
<Exilant> i only used the first one, though,
<Colonel_Panic> I'm checking out gparted right now
<Firefishe> Exilant: k.
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: you can change that /media/sda3 to basically anything you want
<Exilant> however, there needs to be an empty dir as far as i know of that name
<Colonel_Panic> well, what I want to do is, make /dev/hda3 into my /home directory
<Exilant> well, the first problem there, you have a subdirectory home on it
<Exilant> what is your user name?
<Colonel_Panic> jalbert
<Exilant> so, right now, is the data in /media/sda3/home/jalbert/ ?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<Colonel_Panic> that's where I put my documents, etc.
<Exilant> ok, first of all, move it to /media/sda3/jalbert
<Exilant> or just make an empty dir of that name
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a little trouble configuring gparted for install
<Exilant> you don't want gparted
<Colonel_Panic> no?
<Exilant> i guess not, you don't want to change partitions
<Exilant> fstab is the file that tells linux where to put the different partitions when it boots up
<Colonel_Panic> OK so how do I make /dev/sda3 into my /home partition?
<Colonel_Panic> if I rename that direcrity, it's going to break a bunch of links
<Exilant> so, first make a new one
<Colonel_Panic> I mean, I can go through all my apps and change the dependencies
<Exilant> mkdir /media/sda3/jalbert
<Exilant> which dependencies?
<Colonel_Panic> oh, OK so I make a new dir called "dev/sda3/jalbert"
<Colonel_Panic> well not dependencies
<Colonel_Panic> but links
<Exilant> no, /media/sda3/ ...
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> so I put a dir with my own username in the partition's root?
<Exilant> yes
<Colonel_Panic> ok that's done
<Colonel_Panic> that's how it's already set up
<Exilant> you want to mount that entire partition as /home/
<Exilant> ok
<Colonel_Panic> ok so how do I do that?
<Colonel_Panic> do I change the fstab file?
<Exilant> i guess sudo nano /etc/fstab is the simplest way
<Exilant> or vi if you know how to use that
<Colonel_Panic> I can use Kate
<Colonel_Panic> kdesu kate or whatever
<kalorin`> anyone here running 8.04?
<Exilant> yes, sth. like that
<kalorin`> with kde4
<kalorin`> I'm finding that it's like there's no software for it, no gimp, no firefox
<kalorin`> I can't find any of that
<Exilant> colonel_panic : try to change that /media/sda3 to /home.new or sth. like that
<Exilant> we'll later change it to /home
<Colonel_Panic> wait...
<Colonel_Panic> rename it in fstab?
<Exilant> yes
<Colonel_Panic> so I edit the fstab line: UUID=a103686e-b0a6-49bc-ac0b-b6383f838b52 /media/sda3 ext3 defaults 0 2
<Exilant> yes, there
<Colonel_Panic> to read: UUID=a103686e-b0a6-49bc-ac0b-b6383f838b52 /home.new ext3 defaults 0 2
<Exilant> ok
<Exilant> done?
<Colonel_Panic> haven't saved it *yet*
<Exilant> ok, so time to make a backup :)
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Exilant> cp /etc/fstab /home
<Exilant> sorry, good you didn't save yet, always a good idea to backup, editing might change linebreaks and such stuff
<Colonel_Panic> ok backup done
<Exilant> ok, now save
<Colonel_Panic> I just saved it as fstab.backup
<Exilant> ok, good
<Colonel_Panic> ok saved
<Exilant> now you need to create the place to mount it to
<Colonel_Panic> eh?>
<Exilant> sudo mkdir /home.new
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<Colonel_Panic> ok done
<Exilant> ok, do you right now need /media/sda3?
<Colonel_Panic> what do you mean?
<Colonel_Panic> it's got all my stuff in it
<Exilant> but you're not accessing it?
<Colonel_Panic> um...
<Exilant> so, could you live 10 seconds without it?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> nothing is using it at the mo
<Exilant> ok, so we'll move it to its new place
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Exilant> go to the console, type sudo umount /media/dsa3
<Exilant> *sda
<Colonel_Panic> umount: /media/dsa3: not found
<Colonel_Panic> unmount
<Colonel_Panic> right?
<Exilant> no, really umount
<Colonel_Panic> ...damn netsplit
<Colonel_Panic> ok it said: umount: /media/dsa3: not found
<Colonel_Panic> oh... duh
<Colonel_Panic> sda
<Exilant> yes, sorry
<Colonel_Panic> @_@
<Colonel_Panic> well I ought to be typing these myself anyway
<Colonel_Panic> OK done
<Exilant> ok, now type sudo mount /home.new
<Colonel_Panic> ok...
<Exilant> now it should be at /home.new
<Exilant> try it
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<eightmillion> i need some help with the compiz taskbar
<Colonel_Panic> it's at /home.new
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: ok, fine
<Colonel_Panic> eightmillion, what's the problem?
<Exilant> later you can move it to /home
<eightmillion> i can't get it to display tasks from just one workspace
<eightmillion> i've tried about everything i could find
<Exilant> the problem now is, you need to somehow move your old homedir away
<Colonel_Panic> but first I have to move all my stuff out of my /home directory into the new dir, right?
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: yes, more or less exactly that
<Exilant> the problem there is, kde and other apps are using it
<Colonel_Panic> so just cp all the files into the big partition under my username into that dor?
<Colonel_Panic> I mean
<Exilant> so what you want to do is, do that while not logged in to kde, on the console
<Colonel_Panic> into the dir named after my username on the big partition
<kalorin`> does anyone know about centrino wireless stuff?
<Colonel_Panic> can't I just copy the files?
<kalorin`> and why it wouldn't seem to be working on an 8.04 system?
<ironfrost> hi
<Colonel_Panic> will they not copy if they're in use?
<ironfrost> I have a question about SCIM
<Exilant> kalorin`: my ipw2200 works fine
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: it will, probably, there's some evil stuff in the kde dir
<ironfrost> I can't get Chinese text input to work properly on Kubuntu 8.04 - I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu
<kalorin`> exilant, I've got a toshiba and it's a pre core2 laptop
<ironfrost> and it works properly in some applications (eg Kate, Konsole, Konversation - possibly all the KDE apps??)
<kalorin`> for whatever reason it can't seem to get synced up with my router
<ironfrost> but doesn't in Firefox or OpenOffice
<eightmillion> kalorin`, your might try using WICD
<ironfrost> my locale is en_GB
<kalorin`> wicd?
<kalorin`> I'll take a look
<kalorin`> thanks
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: try to copy it
<gunsar> irc.eu.dal.net.
<eightmillion> i had some luck with it when my wireless card wouldn't connect to my router
<Colonel_Panic> OK so I log off then reboot to a command prompt, then copy the contents of /home into the /home.new dir, then delete /home and rn home.new to /home?
<Exilant> that's not wrong in any case
<Exilant> not quite
<kalorin`> k thanks
<kalorin`> I'll pull it next
<Exilant> also, no need to reboot
<Exilant> a logoff should be fine
<Colonel_Panic> how do I get to a command prompt outside of KDE otherwiose?
<Exilant> strg-alt-f2
<Exilant> or f1,3,4,5,6
<Colonel_Panic> wait...
<Exilant> you can get back with ctrl-alt-f7
<Exilant> hmm
<Colonel_Panic> right now, there's a file named after my username inside the /home.new dir
<Exilant> a file?
<Exilant> not a directory?
<Colonel_Panic> I mean a directory
<Colonel_Panic> sorry
<Exilant> ok, that will be your new home
<Colonel_Panic> so do I copy the contents of the /home dir to the /home.new/jalbert directory?
<Exilant> yes
<Colonel_Panic> ok wil do
<Exilant> oh grml, sun is shining again...
<ign0ramus> help! how do i undo the following command: " sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer oss "?
<dale> sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer oss
<dale> or
<dale> sudo rmmod snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer oss
<ign0ramus> dale: i get a "FATAL: Module snd_mixer not found."
<dale> then it's not loaded or you spelt it wrong
<Colonel_Panic> yeah it doesn't seem to want to copy
<Colonel_Panic> but there's a lot of crap in my /home dir
<dale> are those two modules?
<dale> or one
<Colonel_Panic> 3.3 GB
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I've just installed Kubuntu, How/Where can i find out that the drivers for the graphics card are installed correctly? Thanks
<ign0ramus> dale: no, i think you are exactly right. i just upgraded my snes emulator, and sound was an issue. someone told me to run the above command, and now i get no sound at all
<ign0ramus> dale: but on further inspection, it looks like the newest version, it only allows you to specify "sdl" sound or "auto" sound
<dale> if that is two modules I'm not sure modprobe can handle more than one at a time
<dale> try this
<Colonel_Panic> Menu -> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<dale> sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<dale> sudo modprobe snd_mixer oss
<Colonel_Panic> You'll need to click "Administrator Mode" and enter your password
<ign0ramus> dale: first command is good, second: "FATAL: Error running install command for snd_mixer"
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: ok, so log out, and try to copy it on the command line
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Exilant> though .kde and its symlinks are bitchy
<ign0ramus> dale: i can only use SDL audio driver now, and sound quality is terrible!
<ign0ramus> dale: but i upgraded at the same time someone told me to run the above command, so I'm not sure if it's the app's new version or the command that screwed things up
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: try copy -pd
<Colonel_Panic> copy -pd?
<Exilant> so cp -pdr /home/jalbert/* /home.new/jalbert
<Exilant> -p to not resolve those kde symlinks to /var cache files
<Exilant> and -p to preserve file dates
<Exilant> -r to copy recursively
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> so to log out to a command line I press alt-f4?
<Exilant> no
<Exilant> hmm
<Exilant> wondering, try that command in konsole
<Exilant> it might work
<Colonel_Panic> I have to log as su to do it though, right?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo cp -pdr /home/jalbert/* home.new/jalbert
<Colonel_Panic> right?
<Exilant> yes
<Exilant> hm, no
<Exilant> you should own both directories
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm it says
<F-u-z-z-Y> Thank you Colonel_Panic, I think i have the correct drivers installed. I am trying to get Desktop effects working. I have installed Compiz and Desktop set on Extra effects but i see no difference. Anyone have any ideas?
<Colonel_Panic> cp: target `home.new/jalbert' is not a directory
<F-u-z-z-Y> Desktop effects set on *
<ign0ramus> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Exilant> it is not?
<Colonel_Panic> there's a very good tutorial on getting Compiz set up
<ign0ramus> well, that wasn't too helpful... i believe there is a room for compiz
<Colonel_Panic> lemme see if I can find it
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok thank you
<Colonel_Panic> anybody have the URL offhand?
<Colonel_Panic> the folks in #compiz-fusion will post it if you ask them
<RiotingPacifist> F-u-z-z-Y: try running compiz from a terminal it should tell you whats happening
<ign0ramus> f-u-z-z-y: did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-f4aed4bfe7729780222e161618770913c6859869 ?
<Colonel_Panic> cp: target `home.new/jalbert' is not a directory
<F-u-z-z-Y> i'll check that link first... brb
<Colonel_Panic> oh wait... I don't need that username after home.new
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Exilant> you don't?
<Colonel_Panic> do I?
<Exilant>  /home.new/jalbert will be your new home
<Exilant> so, what is /home.new/jalbert right now if not a directory?
<Colonel_Panic> it is
<Colonel_Panic> it worked, but it doesn't seem to have copied any of the hidden files
<Exilant> not?
<Exilant> try ls -a /home.new/jalbert/
<Exilant> oh, i guess my mistake
<Exilant> sorry
<Exilant> * didn't do what i expected
<Exilant> sudo cp -pdr /home/jalbert /home.new/
<Exilant> if there is no directory jalbert in /home.new
<RiotingPacifist> why sudo?
<Exilant> ups, yeah
<Exilant> no sudo, getting late
<haryono> how to shrink bottom panel?
<Colonel_Panic> I dunno, it doesn't seem to be copying the hidden files
<willi_ballenthin> haryono: right click -> panel settings -> drag?
<Colonel_Panic> it is taking a long time though
<Rozza> ffs
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: still copying?
<Colonel_Panic> apparentlt so
<Colonel_Panic> but when I check the directory, its contents doesn't seem to be growing
<grendal_prime> i got a cell phone ..treo 650 it shoots video but in a 3gp format. On my old debian etc machine the sound worked fine on those videos..now..i get nada. (gutsy) any ideas?
<Colonel_Panic> *don't*
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I ought to log out and do it without KDE running
<Exilant> grendal_prime: it's probably something to do with the amr libs
<Exilant> grendal_prime: those have(or at least had) some weird copyright problems
<Exilant> works in hardy though, in gutsy i had to compile mplayer myself
<Colonel_Panic> yeah it didn't copy everything
<skua> hi, anyone can help help me setting up unixODBC and libmysql to make MySQL works with OpenOFFICE BAse in kubuntu hardy 64bit with OBDCConfig
<grendal_prime> bummer
<grendal_prime> i wonder if vlc would handle it..i get a codec error
<grendal_prime> i really like vlc more anyway.
<grendal_prime> werid they went with xine based default..ive had nothing but trouble with xine
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: good luck, i'll sleep a few hours, sorry i gave you the wrong command
<skua> and how can i configure kaffeine to search codecs in my local repo not in on line repo?
<Colonel_Panic> wrong command?
<skua> hi, anyone can help help me setting up unixODBC and libmysql to make MySQL works with OpenOFFICE BAse in kubuntu hardy 64bit with OBDCConfig
<skua> and how can i configure kaffeine to search codecs in my local repo not in on line repo?
<grendal_prime> ya vlc works fine with sound
<willi_ballenthin> Colonel_Panic: what files are missing?
<willi_ballenthin> ive only been following very loosely
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying it again
<willi_ballenthin> so i dk that ill be able to help much
<Colonel_Panic> I'll let you know once it finishes
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<grendal_prime> skua: that was a mouthfull
<skua_> yeah
<skua_> anyone can help me?
<Colonel_Panic> ok it didn't copy one of the Adept Updater files
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<willi_ballenthin> Colonel_Panic: sorry i was working on a PPT
<Colonel_Panic> a PPT?
<willi_ballenthin> what do you mean adept updater file?
<willi_ballenthin> (powerpoint)
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<willi_ballenthin> is that all thats missing?
<Colonel_Panic> hold on, let me identify it
<Colonel_Panic> it's taking an awful long time to copy
<kalorin`> is there a better wifi app than kwifimanager?
<skua_> anyone how to set up unixODBC and libmysql to make mysql works with OOO Base with ODBCConfig, please
<kalorin`> it just keeps telling me that the signal strength of my wireless network is zero
<willi_ballenthin> open another terminal, type "cd /home", then "du -h jalbert"
<willi_ballenthin> that will tell you how much youre probably copying
<willi_ballenthin> kalorin`: sorry i dont, i often have that trouble
<baudthief> Hopefully this doesnt seem n00b'ish - but after upgrading to Hardy and openning a folder, there is no option to sort by filetype - also its reverting to thumbnail view all the time (starting to get really annoying)
<baudthief> is that normal!?
<baudthief> There's only sort by name/size/date
<baudthief> fixed the thumbnail view issue, but still no order by filetype
<baudthief> can I at least go back to konquerer :P
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<Colonel_Panic> something weird is going on
<Colonel_Panic> I have 4 desktops but the Desktop Pager on the KDE Panel is showing 8
<willi_ballenthin> Colonel_Panic: is it still copying?
<Colonel_Panic> willi_ballenthin: apparently 6 files did not copy
<cpk1> kalorin`: I am distrustful of most gui networking tools and solely use commandline =P
<Colonel_Panic> 104454 out of 104459
<Colonel_Panic> how can I identify which ones did not copy?
<Colonel_Panic> can't I use grep for that?
<Colonel_Panic> compare the contents of one directory against another
<willi_ballenthin> yeah, somehow
<willi_ballenthin> im not entirely sure though
<willi_ballenthin> *sure how though
<Colonel_Panic> don't know shell scripting that well
<Colonel_Panic> could those files be really critical?
<willi_ballenthin> it was just your home directory, correct?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to find out which ones copied and which didnt? Is there a log or something?
<willi_ballenthin> did you copy via the command line?
<skua_> anyone knows where are kubuntu hardy 64 bit repo, i'm using ubuntu hardy 64 bit repo
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<willi_ballenthin> i dont think theres a log
<Colonel_Panic> hmm...
<willi_ballenthin> but if you used the command line, it should have displayed errors when a file was not copied
<willi_ballenthin>  or encountered an error
<willi_ballenthin> Colonel_Panic: heres my suggestion
<willi_ballenthin> since you still have all the old files
<willi_ballenthin> try logging out
<willi_ballenthin> and back in
<willi_ballenthin> if something were to happen
<willi_ballenthin> then youll get some info about what file is missing
<willi_ballenthin> if nothing goes wrong, then youre all set?
<Colonel_Panic> but the
<cpk1> just try recopying it and assume no
<cpk1> or copy it over again using -u
<Colonel_Panic> shold I rename "/home" to "/home.old" and rename "/home.new" to "/home"?
<Colonel_Panic> then log out?
<willi_ballenthin> you had done "cp -r /home/jalbert /home.new" ?
<willi_ballenthin> or, what was the command  you executed to copy?
<Colonel_Panic> I renamed my sda3 directory to /home.new
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I've just installed Kubuntu and i have no sound what so ever. I've checked all the mute settings etc, but dont know why. Any ideas?
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: try copying using the command with something like cp -uR /the/dir/I/copied
<cpk1> also if you add v it will output more info
<cpk1> i suppose the whole command would be cp -uRv /copy/this/ /over/to/here
<Colonel_Panic> -uR?
<skua_> F-u-z-z-y:work on the mixer, right click the speaker icon, make all maximum except the Mic, Mic Boost and Digital, i have the same problem
<Colonel_Panic> damn I need a cigarette
<Colonel_Panic> haven't smoked in over a week
<Colonel_Panic> what does the -uR trigger do?
<F-u-z-z-Y> skua, i've done that but still nothing
<willi_ballenthin> -u : only copy when its a newer file
<willi_ballenthin> -R : recursively
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<skua_> F-u-z-z-y: have you work on the master channel?
<willi_ballenthin> cpk1: thanks
<Colonel_Panic> Oh on a side note: I have 4 desktops but the Desktop Pager on the KDE Panel is showing 8
<F-u-z-z-Y> all up full apart from mic,mic boost, front mic and front mic boost
<skua_> F-u-z-z-y: in my system it worked, sorry thats all i know, may be any one else are more expert
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok no problem
<Dragonath> F-u-z-z-Y: are you sure if kubuntu recognizes your sound card?
<skua_> anyone ho do i use KBFX?
<skua_> anyone how do i use KBFX?
<Dragonath> skua_: have you tried the documentation at http://www.kbfx.org ?
<skua_> on it
<Colonel_Panic> ok now I can't see my /sda3 directory
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: is it listed when you run mount in a terminal?
<Colonel_Panic> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /home.new
<Colonel_Panic> mount failed
<Colonel_Panic> now what do I do?
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: you cant cd to /home.new?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I can
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, mount it correctly? remove invalid fstab entries and enable it in system settings - disk and filesystems
<flaccid_> you might want to unmount it if you need to mount somewhere else. currents mounts in mount
<Colonel_Panic> but I can't get to it using the file manager
<flaccid_> can't get it?
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: that is your /dev/sda3 directory
<skua_> Dragonath: success, thank you
<flaccid_> hmm /dev/sda3 is not directory
<cpk1> of course
<Colonel_Panic> so I need to unmount it?
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: no, /dev/sda3 is mounted at /home.new
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> I'm back to the problem of the system tray not having any icons anyn more
<Colonel_Panic> so how can I make the /home.new dorectory into the /home directory?
<flaccid_> make into?
<Colonel_Panic> I need to make the /home.new directory my /home directory
<Colonel_Panic> how can I do this?
<Colonel_Panic> if I log out of KDE, can I do it?
<Colonel_Panic> do I need to edit /etc/fstab again?
<cpk1> Colonel_Panic: you just need it to mount at /home is all
<flaccid_> yeah like just change the mountpoint in kdesudo /etc/fstab
<Colonel_Panic> right
<Colonel_Panic> ok something is fucked up now
<flaccid_> !language | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Colonel_Panic> sorry
<Colonel_Panic> but I can't open any KDE apps
<flaccid_> best to explain specifically your problems so we can actually hel :)
<flaccid_> help
<Colonel_Panic> I cant even use the file manager
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, yes because you did this in the DE logged in
<flaccid_> it uses your ~/.kde and other files in ~/
<Colonel_Panic> did what?
<flaccid_> which is now moved etc.
<Colonel_Panic> so then how can I fix this?
<flaccid_> if you are changing /home always do it not logged into X
<Colonel_Panic> how do I do it?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, make sure fstab is correct and reboot
<Colonel_Panic> I can't open fstab
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, paste the fstab entry here, we will check it then you can reboot. if the files are intact it wil go back to normal
<Colonel_Panic> I can't open a terminal and I can't open the file manager
<Colonel_Panic> I can't access fstab
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, well if you fixed it correctly then just reboot
<Colonel_Panic> when I try to open a terminal, nothng happens
<Colonel_Panic> I can't edit fstab
<Colonel_Panic> unless you know of some other way
<flaccid_> when you say terminal, do you mean a konsole in X?
<flaccid_> Colonel_Panic, do you know how to use ttys ?
<flaccid_> aka virtual terminals
<Colonel_Panic> you mean on the localhost?
<Colonel_Panic> no
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot open konsole
<Colonel_Panic> I cannot open a command shell
<Colonel_Panic> I don't know how much more plainly I can say it
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to reboot, and if I still have this problem afterward, then I'm going to bed
<flaccid_> on the computer. you goto ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 etc. and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the X tty
<flaccid_> ^ but you should be able to do that
<Colonel_Panic> it was a bad idea to try doing this
<flaccid__> hmm seems i had a disconnect
<flaccid__> i gtg
<Colonel_Panic> OK well it looks like it worked, and now my /home directory is on the big partition
<Colonel_Panic> but I still need to get rid of my old /home partition
<legimia> I am tring to run runescape and need my user to be able to access the /rscache folder but the root account is the owner how might i change it
<kalorin`> I'm completely unable to get the wireless going on my laptop
<kalorin`> and I can't understand why
<cef> anyone where recommend a way to install the sun version of java with firefox 3 (as comes with Kubuntu)? Just installing sun-java6-plugin doesn't seem to work
<kalorin`> it says it sees the wireless network
<kalorin`> its' WEP TKIP encrypted
<kalorin`> but it never asks for a password or anything just hangs there and dies
<kalorin`> kwifimanager kind of does the same deal
<kalorin`> anyone know a ton about this stuff?
<Colonel_Panic> hey thanks for all the help guys
<Colonel_Panic> there are a few small loose ends I have to tie up but I can deal with that tomorrow
<anh_> Question, first timer, how can make softlink in ubuntu 8
<anh_> ?
<anh_> i'm using virtual machine
<legend> hi
<anh_> hi
<legend> can anyone help me ?
<kdiggdy> hello
<legend> i have a problem with mono
<kdiggdy> that sounds personal ;)
<kdiggdy> lol jk
<legend> :)
<legend> kdiggdy:  you can help me ? :D
<kdiggdy> haha i just installed it 2 hours ago, i wish i could :P, I'm having troubles of my own right which sucks monkey nuts
<Eruaran> Uninstall it ?
<kdiggdy> thinkin about it
<Urookie> hello
<logixoul> Hi. In Kubuntu/KDE3 Alt+Tab no longer shows a list of tasks I can tab through. Instead it just switches to the "next" window. In the shortcut settings Alt+Tab is set to "Walk through windows". Any ideas?
<kdiggdy> hey would someone be able to help me with screen resolutions? please?
<logixoul> nevermind
<fabio> ciao ragazzi. scusate ho installato obexftp ed ho kubuntu 7.10. Dove si trovano le librerie di questo programmino (obexftp intendo) ??
<arccsine> hi
<arccsine> hello?
<arccsine> something is wrong
<arccsine> hello??
<aleboco> hi guys, after the last restricted-modules update resume doesn't work anymore, i'm using fglrx on hardy
<aleboco> is there anyway to signal the thing other than a bug report (that i've already done)?
<flaccid_> aleboco, i believe there is some info on google somewhere about setting up acpi etc. properly for fglrx (i did it once myself), im just not sure where..
<ocs>  hi. maybe this is a stupid question, but i don't understand how to execute myprog with myargs with gdb, without entering in the prompt and typing "run". how can i do ? thnks
<flaccid_> what is gdb?
<aleboco> flaccid, thanks. but the problem is that i would just like to signal that the last update broke resume, as with the previous one everything worked fine
<flaccid_> oh the gnu debugger forgot about that
<flaccid_> aleboco, is this an assumption or did you make a POC? link to bug please
<aleboco> flaccid, POC?
<flaccid_> aleboco, proof of concept
<minhaaj> why programs launch too late in kubuntu ?
<minhaaj> i dont want those dancing icons when i launch a program
<minhaaj> :s
<flaccid_> too late?
<minhaaj> takes forever to start a program
<flaccid_> minhaaj, you can change the launch behaviour in system settings i think
<minhaaj> i did turn off all animations
<flaccid_> it does? run it from konsole and see why
<minhaaj> didnt restart though
<aleboco> flaccid, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/237815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237815 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "resume doesn't work anymore after last fglrx upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<minhaaj> how ?
<aleboco> yep
<flaccid_> faLUCE, lots on google
 * flaccid_ goes to look at bug
<jussi01> minhaaj: system settings, keyboard and mouse, mouse, untick visual feedback on activation
<minhaaj> hang on
<minhaaj> no effect
<minhaaj> gotta reboot ?
<jussi01> restart x I imagine
<minhaaj> okie doke
<minhaaj> nope didnt work
<jussi01> minhaaj: so you still get the bouncy icon? o.O
<minhaaj> yep
<jussi01> works for me here
<minhaaj> lucky you
<jussi01> you do mean the one attached to the cursor, not the loading thing in the panel?
<minhaaj> both
<minhaaj> i want programs to load in a blink
<minhaaj> just like windows
<minhaaj> even my dolphin manager takes ages to load
<flaccid_> thats unfortunate. how did you go in konsole?
<minhaaj> konsole ?
<minhaaj> its in system settings not in konsole
<Yohumbus> minhaaj, are you using kde3 or the kde4 release of kubuntu?
<minhaaj> kde3
<minhaaj> 3.5.9
<Yohumbus> ah ok, mine was having slowdown problems in 4 but Ive never had problems for 3
<minhaaj> kde4 is buggy
<flaccid_> minhaaj, i said to to run a program in konsole to see if there are problems and why it takes time...
<minhaaj> how do you run a program in konsole ?
<flaccid_> it could be normal
<flaccid_> minhaaj, eg. amarok &
<minhaaj> whats the command ?
<minhaaj> i simply click the program to run it
<minhaaj> run amarok ?
<flaccid_> ^^
<Yohumbus> go to the kde menu/system/konsole
<flaccid_> its an example
<minhaaj> i know where is konsole
<minhaaj> i dont know what do you mean run a program through konsole
<jussi01> read what flaccid_ said again...
<minhaaj> ok
<jussi01> [11:06:02] <flaccid_> minhaaj, eg. amarok &
<minhaaj> got it
<minhaaj> took about 5 sec
<jussi01> minhaaj: what is your processor/machine?
<minhaaj> 1.6 ghz dual core
<minhaaj> 1 gb ram
<jussi01> amd/intel?
<minhaaj> intel
<minhaaj> dell inspiron 6400
<jussi01> minhaaj: can you pastebin the output when you ran amarok & ?
<flaccid_> sounds about right to me
<minhaaj> theres nothing to paste.
<minhaaj> it does run
<flaccid_> amarok is a bad example but because how much it loads on startup
<minhaaj> takes forever to launch though
<minhaaj> i tried all of em
<minhaaj> vlc
<flaccid_> how long is forever?
<minhaaj> firefox
<minhaaj> filezilla
<flaccid_> 5 seconds not too bd
<minhaaj> hang on let me count flaccid_
<flaccid_> actually 5 seconds is a long time but yeah
<flaccid_> windows can definately be faster than kubuntu
<minhaaj> why ?
<flaccid_> because its a not a full OS basically
<minhaaj> 6 sec to launch dolphin
<minhaaj> its awful
<flaccid_> its all argumentative anyway. we are comparing something which has millions of different variables on each side
<flaccid_> minhaaj, how long for konqueror ?
<minhaaj> i dont use it
<minhaaj> i use firefox
<flaccid_> so?
<minhaaj> so ?
<flaccid_> that doesn't stop you from running/testing it
<jussi01> How long for konq?
<minhaaj> i have removed it ?
<jussi01> minhaaj: the reason we ask is that firefox and gtk programs need to load their own libs first
<minhaaj> i dont have konqueror :)
<flaccid_> well if it is taking that long for programs, i guess something is wrong. finding out what it is is another thing
<jussi01> so if you are running gtk stuff mostly, its proabably better to be on gnome
<flaccid_> minhaaj, it can be installed probably faster than you can launch it atm :)
<minhaaj> what can be installed ?
<minhaaj> gnome ?
<minhaaj> let me tell you the progs i am using
<jussi01> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<minhaaj> i know jussi01
<minhaaj> kopete, skype, google talk prism, konversaton, firefox, vlc, openoffice, thunderbird, scribus, gimp, kpdf etc
<minhaaj> i have been strongly recommended against gnome
<aleboco> flaccid, what do you thing of the bug? how can i improve it?
<holycow> minhaaj: well just use it and see for your self
<holycow> i mean i have switched to kde4 but if you really want to know just use gnome for a while
<minhaaj> i dont like anyways holycow i had a bad experience installing ubuntu
<jussi01> minhaaj: id agree with holycow - try it your self
<minhaaj> thats why i a on kubuntu
<holycow> well everyone has bad experiences
<holycow> nothing is guaranteed to be perfect
<jussi01> minhaaj: consider using kde apps instad then - ie kontact instead of thuderbird etc
<flaccid_> aleboco, there is no POC that is was the upgrade, it simply says the same thing you told me here
<minhaaj> kubuntu was easier though
<holycow> the biggest problem is typically that hardware is manufactured by companies that don understand open source
<flaccid_> aleboco, considering its closed software the devs are not going to enjoy working with a bug report like that...
<holycow> so we are always working around their issues instead of collaborating
<minhaaj> its capitalistic.
<holycow> kubuntu is capitalistic?
<minhaaj> MS is
<holycow> ah
<holycow> *nod*
 * jussi01 suggests continuing this thread of discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<aleboco> flaccid, it's just strange. because as soon as i upgraded, resume didn't work. then it worked. now it doesn't work again.
<holycow> jussi01: please don't turn this channel in #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of any gaming ide's in teh repos
<eagles0513875> *the
<holycow> i've had it up to <--> here with the bloody users in that channel editing the slightest tangent
<aleboco> flaccid, all of this without me touching any thing
<aleboco> flaccid, any way thanks!
<flaccid_> aleboco, that doesn't conclude anything. gotta learn to not make assumptions but instead be pro active and investigate (especially when its likely because its closed)
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of any gaming ide's for game dev in the repos
<holycow> bbiab
<dwidmann> <---> ..... I like that :D
<aleboco> flaccid, problem it's i've exams and not so much time for the next two week
<flaccid_> aleboco, my point is that we don't know anything besides 'it doesn't work now'. it could be amd's fault and it usually is. what i would be doing is googling for fglrx acpi setup and check the config of it at least instead of just complaining
<RiotingPacifist> im getting a dependancy error when trying to install libqt-webkit, the thing is i just installed what it was looking for
<flaccid_> aleboco, i will try to look at it myself if i find the time...
<aleboco> flaccid, i agree, i'll do when i have time
<flaccid_> everything doesn't just work on Linux :)
<holycow> does anyone know in which folder kdm-kde4 holds its config file?
<RiotingPacifist> unless it does, in which case its great :D
<eagles0513875> holycow: if u have kde4 issues try #kubuntu-kde4
<holycow> fair enough
<RiotingPacifist> why is aptitude ignoring me ;'(
<eagles0513875> !aptfix | RiotingPacifist
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> does anyone know any gaming dev ide thats in the repos
<RiotingPacifist> sudo aptitude install libqtwebkit-dev, doesnt do anything but apt give "libqtwebkit-dev: Depends: libqt4-dev but it is not going to be installed/n E: Broken packages"
<eagles0513875> RiotingPacifist: you compiling from source
<RiotingPacifist> nope, well im going to compile google gadgets from source but trying to install dependancies is whats got me stuck
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, dont' repeat
<jazman> hey
<flaccid_> hiu
<jazman> any good progs so i can print on cds with my cannon printer i like cd label print
<jazman> hate wrting by hand
<jazman> kubuntu is better than mandriva
<Standalf> Hi
<Standalf> I have a little bit problem, I'm new it linux :)
<Standalf> ﻿I have just installed Kubuntu and after update and reboot has appeared Drivers window. There is written my graphic card (ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT) and if i click to install it, it will write me "you are not root..." so How can I install it from console or how can I log as root graphically?
<jazman> me too but fire away
<Standalf> Can anyone help me please?
<theseinfeld> persia who will take care of the bug?
<flaccid_> Standalf, hardware drivers manager in system settings
<Standalf> on server rizon channel linux -> no answer :/
<eagles0513875> sry flaccid_
<jazman> how about printing on printable disks
<flaccid_> jazman, i think k3b can do some authoring
<Standalf> flaccid yes, it writes mi I am not root :(
<flaccid_> Standalf, run it under kdesudo like this: kdesudo jockey-kde
<jazman>  ilook at that so i can print on the disk then
<Standalf> I can log as root only in console but in console I cant install it
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid_> errors usually help..
<Standalf> flaccid: yes it works, thank you
<jazman> sorry k3b has no printing options
<Standalf> I wrote to the console what flaccid told and it asked me for root password, now its installing =)
<flaccid_> np Standalf
<flaccid_> one sec jazman
<jazman> cool b back in a min tea time
<Standalf> I will be here coz I maybe will need help with more things, sure like first I will use internet :)
<Standalf> I have to reboot brb
<l3x> how do i make compiz start automatically with the system?
<l3x> iz anyone alive?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know when k3b became a bulky resource hog when copying cd's
<flaccid_> !autostart | l3x
<ubottu> l3x: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<flaccid_> l3x, add compiz --replace to your autostart ^
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, usually because it clogs up the ata bus
<l3x> thanx flaccid_
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: any fix for it and why r u in here twice
<flaccid_> np
<eagles0513875> *are you
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: and flaccid
<Standalf> muhaha, its really working :D
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, its a hardware limitation. the other flaccid is at home, im somewhere else
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: gotcha at least put flaccid_work or something
<flaccid_> they are unique already eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> lol
<Standalf> I'm starting to like linux :) I didnt like windows so much because after a few months / year they are starting to get worse
<l3x> Standalf: linux rox, man
<Standalf> one more question: Does linux see FAT32 partitons? I'would make one partition for share betwen windows / linux :)
<l3x> yes
<l3x> that is how you share between them.
<Standalf> thx
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: would woould changing the k3b priority make it any faster
<l3x> and, linux sees ntfs too.
<eagles0513875> Standalf: thats what samba is there for
<flaccid_> windows can also mount ext2/3 with installation of driver
<l3x> use ntfs-3g to use ntfs partitions
<eagles0513875> !samba | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Standalf> I dont wanna move sources over flash disk
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, no idea
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, no samba is networking not local
<Standalf> Aha, I will try it, thx
<RiotingPacifist> what is it with people around here always with the samba!
<l3x> samba is for sharing in windows network environment
<l3x> ubuntu automounts ntfs and fat32 partitions
<flaccid_> samba is for sharing in any environment :)
<Standalf> :)
<eagles0513875> Standalf: just create a normal windows partition and with ntfs3g you can get rw access to it
<RiotingPacifist> Standalf: yes linux can see fat32 and as of right not FAT32 is still the better supported than NTFS althuogh ntfs is usable
<l3x> xD
<eagles0513875> Standalf: my apologies about that
<flaccid_> ntfs is native to kernel now
<flaccid_> its wrapped into 3g iirc
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: so ntfs3g is no longer needed
<Standalf> I know fat32 is better than fuc*** NTFS, but I didn't know it before when I formated my hdd to NTFS :(
<l3x> flaccid_: yes, but without rw
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, thats what i said, not you now back off
<flaccid_> you can rw with ntfs pretty good now
<eagles0513875> O_o
<l3x> flac
<l3x> flaccid_: didn;t know that :)
<flaccid_> pretty reliable now suprisingly
<Standalf> I like Adept :)) install everything what I want :) I dont have to search like an idiot
<RiotingPacifist> Standalf: if your drive is already ntfs then leave it ntfs support is fairly good
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: only headache i find with ntfs is that when you have to improperly shut it down you have run chekdsk on it before being able to access it again then after check disk boot into windows the reboot
<eagles0513875> *then
<flaccid_> yep, that can be frustrating but ntfs-progs or something can scan now i heard
<l3x> when i ad comp0iz--replace to autostart, i add it as startup or ENV?
<Standalf> aha
<l3x> i put it ENV. is that ok?
<Standalf> What PHP editor or some multi editor are you using?
<l3x> me?
<Standalf> everyone :)
<Standalf> I dont know what editor I should install
<l3x> i do not use it.:)
<Standalf> aha :) I have seen Eclipse, Jedit
<flaccid_> Standalf, try eclipse
<flaccid_> l3x, you just put the command in its own shell script. no env
<l3x> got to go, bye bye ppl! Eclipse is good.
<Standalf> ok, thx. and commander? Krusader?
<Standalf> bye
<l3x> flaccid_: i put it in kcontrol-autostart..
<flaccid_> !info kmediafactory | jazman
<ubottu> jazman: kmediafactory (source: kmediafactory): template based DVD authoring tool for KDE.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2284 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<l3x> Krusader rocks!
<flaccid_> l3x, cool then
<Standalf> :) I will install it
<flaccid_> i forgot about that
<l3x> flaccid_: there is a choice of startup, shutdown and ENV
<flaccid_> krusader is the shiz
<flaccid_> l3x, so startup
<Standalf> flaccid: what are u using?
<flaccid_> im off in 2mins
<l3x> Standalf: krusader is most efficient file browser commander style for linux
<flaccid_> Standalf, im a web dev and use kate.
<Standalf> aha
<l3x> ok
<l3x> bye
<Standalf> bye
<flaccid_> i don't need help with coding :)
<jazman> thank u flaccid ill install it throught add remove or sudo apt
<flaccid_> anyway take it easy
<flaccid_> cyas
<ubuntu> bring me a shrubbery!
<sonoftheclayr> What is the name and location of the configuration file for the application menu?
<Standalf> flaccid: When you wrote here that command ehm: kdesudo.... could you repeat it? I didnt have turn on history so I cant look if I will need it again sometime
<RiotingPacifist> <flaccid_> Standalf, run it under kdesudo like this: kdesudo jockey-kde
<Standalf> thx :)
<jazman> whtas abother easy way to install a package i have saved on hd ohter than sudo apt
<main> всем привет
<main> Подскажите пожалуйста как kubuntu  ввести в  домен win 2003
<main> Подскажите пожалуйста как kubuntu  ввести в  домен win 2003
<ollor__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ollor__> !ru | main
<ubottu> main: please see above
<main> What
<main> Plese help to Ubuntu for domain win 2003
<ollor__> ??
<Standalf> omg, stupid pidgin :( it has history just before I disconnect
<Standalf> I have to download something better
<ollor__> Standalf: are you only using irc?
<Colonel_Panic> Since i switched my /home direcrory, iI'm getting no sound
<Colonel_Panic> whatsoever
<eagles> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagles0513875> thats better
<Colonel_Panic> anybody have any ideas on troubeshooting sound problems?
<Standalf> and ICQ, but I dont know how to join on ICQ here
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: there are a lot of ways to troubleshoot, depends on the trouble you have :-)
<Colonel_Panic> no sound
<Colonel_Panic> I switched my /home dir and now my sound doesn't work
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: did you turn up the volume? plugin everything correct?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<Colonel_Panic> I haven't changed a thing hardware-wise
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: ok, i know the question seems stupid, but i've seen too much :D
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: how many sound devices do you have?
<Colonel_Panic> 2
<Colonel_Panic> an onboard sound system and a Sounblaster Live
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: and you use kde 3.5.x?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: i would assume that the system sends the output to the wrong soundcard
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried plugging into both and neither works
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: which program do you use for playback?
<Colonel_Panic> um... VLC, Amarok
<Colonel_Panic> Mplayer
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: neither works?
<Colonel_Panic> right
<Colonel_Panic> no sound output whatsoever
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: hm, could you install aumix and check the volumes with that program?
<Colonel_Panic> even the system sounds like for the alert boxes don't fork
<Colonel_Panic> aumix?
<sveri> yes thats a console mixer which always worked perfect for me
<Colonel_Panic> I use Kmix
<sveri> i often had problems with kmix when a soundchannel was muted
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> why is standby so buggy with hardy heron?
<john_> ihave a problem with my internet ok
<sveri> ok
<john_> it is very slow
<Colonel_Panic> the sound just stopped working
<john_> i an in natal  brasil
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: what do you exactly mean when you say you switched your home directory?
<Colonel_Panic> I was running out of room in my root partition
<Colonel_Panic> so I made my secondary partition (which is big) into my /home directory
<sveri> Colonel_Panic: you mean you created a new home directory on your second partition?
<Colonel_Panic> I mount dev/sda3 at /home
<sveri> ah ok
<Colonel_Panic> should have known this was a bad idea
<sveri> and then you copied everything from your old home partition to your new one?
<Colonel_Panic> it hasn't really solved anything and has caused a lot og problems
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<sveri> which filesystem does the other partition have?
<jussi01> that shouldnt break anything
<Colonel_Panic> ext3
<Colonel_Panic> I tried rebooting and it still won't work
<sveri> indeed this shouldnt cause trouble
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to go get some sleep
<Colonel_Panic> been up all night with this crap
<sveri> hehe, that often helps
<Brian88> all... is there any good virtualizer for kubuntu 8.04..? virtualbox seems very hard to install, vmware is very big 200MB... any idea?
<Standalf> damn, I can't find game. I installed it, I see good directory but it's only system documents :/
<Standalf> where is that 100MB?
<Brian88> Standalf: the beta 2 version 235 MB, the 1.06 version 112MB
<Standalf> I will try some system searching
<adred> hi i can't play mp3 on amrok, says xine was uable to initialize any audio drivers. help pls
<adred> hi i can't play mp3 on amarok, says xine was uable to initialize any audio drivers. help pls
<jussi01> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> adred: download lame
<adred> eagles0513875, what is lame?
<eagles0513875> its the mp3 decoder
<eagles0513875> !lame | adred
<ubottu> Factoid lame not found
<RiotingPacifist> you dont need lame to play mp3s its an mp3 encoded
<RiotingPacifist> *encoder
<eagles0513875> RiotingPacifist: to get amarok to play mp3s u need it
<eagles0513875> it functions as the decoder as well
<eagles0513875> at least for me i wouldnt be able to play mp3 strems without it
<dnsart_> Hello, can someone help me to install a Wlan Driver?
<Brian88> eagles0513875: eagles0513875, do you know how to install VirtualBox (not OSE) in Kubuntu 8.04 in easy steps?
<stdin> amarok doesn't use lame, it uses xine/ffmpeg
<eagles0513875> Brian88: u talking about from source
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> stdin: ffmpeg = mp3
<RiotingPacifist> adred follow the lints ubottu just gave they should give a package like xine-restricted or kubuntu-restricted to install and it should work
<stdin> adred: package name: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Brian88> eagles0513875: this trick is only for OSE, and I still need USB... >>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eagles0513875> Brian88: not quite understanding what u wanting to do
<adred> ive intalled kubuntu-restricted-extras already but still i can't play mp3s. now im instaling ubuntu-restricted extras hoping some luck
<eagles0513875> Brian88: i just install the ose
<eagles0513875> Brian88: or you can compile from source to tailor it specifically for ur machine
<eagles0513875> *your
<RiotingPacifist> i thnik stdin's pakage is probably what your looknig for ( libxine1-ffmpeg )
<Brian88> eagles0513875: I want to install VirtualBox, I followed the trick on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox, but the trick is for OSE.
<Brian88> eagles0513875: I still need usb
<Brian88> eagles0513875: so how to
<stdin> Brian88: go to http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Brian88> eagles0513875: install vbox not OSE easily]
<eagles0513875> Brian88: give me a chance to get it downloaded and installed
<eagles0513875> ?
<stdin> click "Download" and choose "Ubuntu 8.04" from the list
<Brian88> stdin: trying.. thanks
<Brian88> stdin: is this the right deb file for me? :  virtualbox_1.6.2-31466_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb
<stdin> Brian88: are you on 32bit hardy?
<Brian88> stdin: yes
<stdin> then it is :)
<eagles0513875> stdin: hows it going
<Brian88> stdin: okay... but hardy is the codename of the 8.04 right?
<eagles0513875> stdin: you coulding have picked a more linuxy name that stdin
<eagles0513875> Brian88: yes it is
<stdin> Brian88: yeah, latest stable release
<adred> hello, ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, libxine1-ffmpeg, and lame but i still "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers" error. help pls
<stdin> eagles0513875: I could, but changing it is a headache, so eh
<stdin> adred: did you exit and restart amarok after installing the packages?
<eagles0513875> stdin: why stdin not stdout or stderr lol
<stdin> eagles0513875: stdout and stderr were taken :p
<eagles0513875> stdin: there is lspci lsscsi lol
<eagles0513875> so many a linux name lol i dont know where to begin
<haryono> how to shrink bottom panel to fit windows screen?
<jussi01> haryono: come again?
<haryono> yes.jussie
<haryono> jussie u know how to delete bottm panel?
<RiotingPacifist> haryono i dont know about delete but i know you can hide it with 0 size show buttons
<engineer> RiotingPacifist (11:42:58) —› quit: (haryono) (n=haryono@117.103.61.134) (Remote closed the connection)
<Standalf> how can I .x86 file overwrite by new .x86 file from internet? I mean in the game, actually tremulous
<SlimeyPete> "mv newfile /path/to/oldfile"
<SlimeyPete> so "sudo mv tremulous.x86 /usr/bin/tremulous/" or something.
<Standalf> I will try
<jussi01> Standalf: getting the backported executable?
<Standalf> jussi01: jea
<Standalf> it doesnt work
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> you need to chmod +x it
<Standalf> I dont know where is tremulous, I mean all tremulous
<Standalf> chmod +x write to console?
<jussi01> Standalf: the executable you downloaded, do, sudo chmod +x tremulous.x86
<flaccid_> !tremulous
<ubottu> Factoid tremulous not found
<flaccid_> hmm
<flaccid_> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (hardy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<Standalf> it doesnt work :(
<Standalf> I wrote sudo chmod +x tremulous.x86 and no answer
<flaccid_> Standalf, its in the repos. you can just install it with adept etc.
 * dr_Willis missed the original problem.
<flaccid_> no need to download manual
<flaccid_> Standalf, but yeah now you run it with sudo ./tremulous.x86 if its the installer..
<Standalf> I installed it, but there exist one more .x86 file where are repaired bugs with downloading maps etc
<flaccid_> Standalf, well we don't know what the file is for. did you read the doco ?
<Standalf> I downloaded new .x86 file and I want to overwrite it by the old .x86 but I dont know where is old .x86 file
<oscar> buenas
<Standalf> No i didn't
<flaccid_> Standalf, if you just want to overwrite the file and not run it, then just paste the file in dolphin and say 'yes' to overwrite or use the mv command in konsole
<Standalf> I want to run tremulous with new .x86 file.
<oscar> how i'll do for install vmwaretools at ubuntu?
<flaccid_> Standalf, um, the question is, what is this file ? we do not know what it is for..
<flaccid_> is it the installer ?
<Standalf> nope, it should be new launcher
<Standalf> it has same name like old, but this new is repaired
<adred> hey, what is it i can't play mp3 eventhough ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already? each time i luance amarok it a "xine was unable to initialze any audio drivers" error. help pls
<adred> hey, what is it i can't play mp3 eventhough ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already? each time i luancg amarok i get a "xine was unable to initialze any audio drivers" error. help pls
<Standalf> but I dont know where can I find old tremulous... I see only a few system files but where is those 100MB?
<adred> hey, why is it i can't play mp3 eventhough ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already? each time i luancg amarok i get a "xine was unable to initialze any audio drivers" error. help pls
<flaccid_> Standalf, <flaccid_> Standalf, but yeah now you run it with sudo ./tremulous.x86 if its the installer..
<flaccid_> !enter | adred
<ubottu> adred: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> adred: install kubuntu-restricted-extras. Ubuntu and Kubuntu use different codecs
<flaccid_> adred, i won't help because you repeated 3 times, cya
<Standalf> flaccid: the directory is only ./tremulous
<flaccid_> too nice Jucato  :)
<Jucato> oh I didn' see the other 2 times
<bazhang> adred install win32codecs from medibuntu.org
<adred> flaccid, im sorry
<Standalf> tremulous.x86 should be executable file
<flaccid_> Standalf,  huh ?
<flaccid_> Standalf, sorry mate i don't think this is in your skillset
<Standalf> :(
<flaccid_> best to learn cli first
<Standalf> cli?
<flaccid_> command line interface. in this case the terminal/shell
<adred> Jucato, my box says kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest verion. what should i do?
<flaccid_> for example . is pwd which is present working directory
<Standalf> aha... :-\ in windows I only downloaded new .exe file, put it to TREMULOUS directory and started it. But I dont know how can I start tremulous by new .x86 file :(
<flaccid_> Standalf, link me to it and i'll tell you. best to read the doco :)
<Standalf> I think, now I launch tremulous in console: tremulous. I dont know how I can launch it over new .x86 file thats all
 * flaccid_ would rather help a user then keep hearing desperation :)
<Standalf> http://tremulous.tjw.org/backport/linux/
<flaccid_> Standalf, i don't even know what this x86 file is. is it the installer, is it a library, is it a patch, is it he binary for the program, who knows...
<Standalf> this is the file
<Standalf> flaccid, if in windows it was .exe here it should be binary right?
<flaccid_> Standalf, how did you find that. where is the doco?
<flaccid_> Standalf, yes thus why we said you should try to run it first
<flaccid_> tremulous is not open source from memory
<Standalf> flaccid: I found it over google :) because I played tremulous in windows I knew this site for download this binary
<Standalf> normal tremulous works
<flaccid_> so you are flying without a joystick...
<flaccid_> Standalf, so have you tried to run it yet like i said 2 times ?
<Standalf> it writes executable file but whithc program can open it?
<dr_Willis> ITs very likely a 'self' installing executable...
<dr_Willis> where did this file come from?
<flaccid_> Standalf, you cannot open an executable binary, you run it.
<flaccid_> dr_Willis, above link, no doco and no idea what to do with it...
<Standalf> how can I run it? I tried those commands in console what you said
<dr_Willis> I would imagine given its small size. its a replacement for the binary in the full archive of the game
<flaccid_> Standalf, goto the directory in konsole where it is then type ./tremulous.x86
<flaccid_> i accidently left the extension off when i said
<dr_Willis> !find tremulous
<ubottu> Found: tremulous, tremulous-data, tremulous-doc, tremulous-server
<Standalf> flaccid: sorry I cant work in console :D CD home/documents?
<flaccid_> dr apparantly this is some update, so you are problaby right. apparently trem is installed via pkg atm
<adred> flaccid im sorry..could you pls help with my problem..
<dr_Willis> I would avoide just running arbitary executables from 'some' sites.. :) given that that the site seems to bveen last updated in 2007
<flaccid_> Standalf, go learn how to use something first :)
<dr_Willis> I would imagine that program is way out of date with the main tremulus versions by now. its almost 2 yrs old.
<Standalf> flaccid cant you tell me? it would be faster
<flaccid_> yeah his choice but. only thing he cares about is it working hehe
<flaccid_> Standalf, no. i've already wasted enough keystrokes
<dr_Willis> i imagine it wont work..  I would say install the game from the repos..
<flaccid_> Standalf, a good tip: don't google random things and attempt to install it when you have no idea what the file is for
<dr_Willis> 'unlearn bad windows habbits' :)
<eagles0513875> lol
 * dr_Willis does a sudo apt-get install tremulous  - and gets ready to play
<eagles0513875> who me
<dr_Willis> the full game is 101 mb download.. :)
<flaccid_> Standalf, i assume you didn't google first on how to install it even though you go the file through google. so this will tell you how to install it: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=how+to+install+tremulous.x86&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<flaccid_> please google first my friends, saves us being a personal searcher
<Standalf> aha, I'm learning basic commands with console
<Standalf> thx
<flaccid_> Standalf, and guess what. the solution is on the first google result!
<eagles0513875> O_o
<flaccid_> Standalf, its a lib, ie. sudo mv tremulous.x86 /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous
<adred> and how about my share flaccid? :)
<flaccid_> topic closed.
<oscar> ei help me please
<dr_Willis> of coruse its still close to 2 years old.. :) so i would advise backing up your original /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous* files. :)
<oscar> how install ioncube at my server
<flaccid_> trem is probably not developing anymore like a lot of those type sof games
<flaccid_> adred, can you play mp3 in any player eg. vlc, kaffiene etc. ?
<Standalf> flaccid: I am stupid, I dunno what I though
<flaccid_> Standalf, google is amazing :)
<dr_Willis> google  for 'how google works' :)
<adred> flaccid, nopt
<adred> nope
<flaccid_> this is a local mp3 file on a hard disk or local drive adred ?
<dr_Willis> Alien Arena just released a new version a few weeks back. :)
<adred> flaccid, on a hard disk
<flaccid_> adred, this is hardy? can you pastebin output of dpkg -l | grep -i mp3 ?
<adred> flaccid, yup its hardy, im on it
<flaccid_> dr_Willis, is that trem or some other game?
<flaccid_> cool
<Standalf> flaccid: I know google very well I just thought I wont need those operations with console
<flaccid_> why would you think that, you know nothing about terminal ?
<Standalf> I didnt need it in windows
<flaccid_> ah well learning curve. i still try to make myself not assume when its the easiest thing to do, and of course as a human i still do it..
<dr_Willis> Alien Arena is another Shooter based on that openquake3 engine i think. :) not related to tremouus
<flaccid_> lol this aint windows
<Standalf> I know only apt-get remove/install and a few commands
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. Well tremulus opens up in the Middle of my 2 monitotrs.. now annoying.
<engineer> there are a lot more
<eagles0513875> lol
<flaccid_> dr_Willis, i'll have to check it out ta. i just play wolf et..
<flaccid_> !bash | Standalf
<ubottu> Standalf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_Willis> Theres seval other games  of that type. 'World of Padman' is amuseing also.
<Standalf> thx, I dont want to get back to windows
<engineer> bash is cool
<pim> yes it is
<adred> flaccid here's the link :http://paste.ubuntu.com/18724/
<eagles0513875> thats nice with tremulous im getting bout 90 fps with my ati radeon xpres 200m
<Standalf> lol, I know one guy that has written SUDOKU game in bansh :D on programming competition :D
<dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  :) its based on the old quake2/3 ? engine. sort of.. :)
<Standalf> *bash
<engineer> Standalf shell script
<dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  the game makes me dizzy however. :)
<engineer> bash is just the command line
<eagles0513875> lol reminds me to an extent of the game planet side
<flaccid_> bash is a shell. command line is a very broad term for anything command line driven
<pim> bash = bourne again shell
<adred> flaccid, are you on it? :)
<flaccid_> adred, is it ok if just give you the packages i have as a difference to install ?
<adred> flaccid, im sorry i don't get you..
 * dr_Willis is sooo confused.. :)
<eagles0513875> funnily enough i didnt get him either
<flaccid_> adred, just do this then: sudo apt-get install libarts1-mpeglib mpeglib
<adred> flaccid, ok..
<flaccid_> adred, you might need to enable other repos depending where they are from. if that still is not suffice then please do a sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: u know of any new games available for linux
<eagles0513875> that can be compiled from source or hat not
<eagles0513875> *what
<eagles0513875> *you
<dr_Willis> Thats.. vague. :)
<dr_Willis> "Savage2" was just commercially released.
<dr_Willis> They also have a demo you can download.
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, none that ive seen but im out of the loop
<dr_Willis> Savage1 - is very popular still also.
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: gotcha
<eagles0513875> what bout you doc
<dr_Willis> I just gave you 2 :)
<dr_Willis> it also depends on the exact kind of game you perfer.
<Pici> !games | also
<ubottu> also: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dr_Willis> that 'linux game tome' site is fun also.
<dr_Willis> http://www.happypenguin.org/
<sonoftheclayr> Hi, i
<dr_Willis> FreeCiv and FreeCol are must gets. :) and  This looks neat also  Description: An open source clone of the Microprose game "Transport Tycoon Deluxe".
<Fyl0n> Guys I'm using XMMS for a long time now and I wanted a newer MP3 player.
<Fyl0n> So I installed audacious and it's great to use.. but the sound quality is very poor compared to XMMS
<Fyl0n> How come? and why?
<flaccid_> bbs
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: ive played free civ for winblows
<eagles0513875> not fun after a certain number of turns the game ends
<Fyl0n> I tried asking @ #audacious.. but their asleep I guess
<sonoftheclayr> I'm fairly certain I have what I think is a DNS problem inside of Opera and only Opera as Firefox and Konqueror both work fine. This is really annoying me so if anybody has any solutions I would be really grateful to hear them
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. change the settings eagles0513875 ....
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: whats the open source clone of transport tycoon delux
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: dunno if u can disable that though
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: whats the name of that transport tycoongame
<dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  from what i recall of freeciv settings.. yes
<dr_Willis> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Open%20Transport%20Tycoon
<eagles0513875> ty im goign to get that im tempted to try the original civilization on wine
<eagles0513875> lol
<dr_Willis> theres a catch ! argh original Windows version of Transport Tycoon Deluxe data files
<dr_Willis> are needed for the Open Tr.Ty Game. :(
<SlimeyPete> I vaguely recall there being an alternate content pack available for OpenTT
<SlimeyPete> but I may be wrong
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: that aint no happy penguine
<eagles0513875> dr_Willis: free civ is in repos
<v6lur> trouble with kdm
<v6lur> it won't start automatically anymore (after install&uninstall of kde4.1)
<Standalf> tremulous doesnt work :/ I did all they write and nothing
<v6lur> and it won't close on restart (i have to push the power button, then it closes and system proceeds to shutdown)
<slimjimflim> anybody know where to find a repo for qt4.4 dev-tools
<slimjimflim> ?
<Pici> slimjimflim: The hardy repos?
<Pici> !info qt4-dev-tools
<ubottu> qt4-dev-tools (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 696 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Pici> slimjimflim: er.. maybe in proposed.. let me double check
<Pici> slimjimflim: qt4-dev-tools | 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1 | hardy-backports/universe | amd64, i386
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: succeeded?
<eagles0513875> lol colonel sound like ur saying kernel lol
<flaccid_> i think thats the idea. kernel panic..
<flaccid_> instead of that sanders dude :p
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: is caught in a revolving door
<Dr_Willis_> either my ISP is flakey the last 2 weeks..
<Dr_Willis_> OR i might have a bad wire
<Dr_Willis_> I just moved the pcs' downstairs right next to the router.
<Dr_Willis_> Next step if it still has issues.. will be to remove router.. and hook one pc straight to the cable modem.
<engineer> is your router's firmware updated?
<Dr_Willis_> it was working good till a week or so ago.. had issues similer to this in the past for a few days at a time.
<Standalf> as you said, that tutorial to install tremulous is bad :/
<Dr_Willis_> Im wondering if i havent got a flakey cable. and the rainstorms/moisture under the house isent gettting in.
<engineer> could be your radio chip
<Standalf> tremulous works before their update to the backport but after that it doesnt
<engineer> how's the LAN connection?
<Dr_Willis_> Tremulous makes me dizzy. :)
<slimjimflim> pici, i just enabled that repo, but i still get the same package from apt-cache
<Dr_Willis_> engineer,  I dont use wireless. :)
<Pici> slimjimflim: Make sure that you apt-get update first.
<Dr_Willis_> well i hae ONE wireless gizmo. :)
<slimjimflim> oh duh
<engineer> slimjimflim sudo aptitude update
<flaccid_> flakey cable is more common than you think. i had to replace one for my server in data centre they say its fairly commmon
<Standalf> if I launch it over games -> tremulous it just thinks and then will do nothing, if over console it will return this error: "/usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous: not found" but this exist :(
<flaccid_> Standalf, ah well :)
<Standalf> I dont get it
<flaccid_> Standalf, what does this command return: file /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous
<slimjimflim> pici, same
<Standalf> flaccid: this: /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, versi 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), notripped
<flaccid_> Standalf, paste here again the EXACT not found error..
<slimjimflim> w/e, i'll just install the deb
<Standalf> /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, versi 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), notripped
<flaccid_> Standalf, thats not the not found error.
<Dr_Willis_> what is the problem with Tremulous anyway?
<flaccid_> dr, appears to be user so far :O
<Standalf> Dr_wilis: what do u mean?
<Dr_Willis_> flaccid,  i just ran it from the repos.. and couldent get a serverlist.
<flaccid_> oh. fair enough. i guess you see that quite a bit in online games. maybe its the way they reach the servers/retun the list network wise
<flaccid_> quite annoying
<Dr_Willis_> There we go.. the game from the repo version works for me.
<Dr_Willis_> I had to hit 'update server'  not 'refresh list' :)
<flaccid_> it works for Standalf apparently, this is lib patch iirc
<flaccid_> oh hehe
<Standalf> hm?
<flaccid_> im yet to play that game yet
<Dr_Willis_> Since i can connect to the servers.. i dont see the need for any patches yet.
<Dr_Willis_> The default settings for the game Suxxor.. and you cant chnge them untill you join a server it seems...
<flaccid_> hm?
<Dr_Willis_> thats.. weird.
<flaccid_> i hate games like that heh
<flaccid_> bad logic
<Dr_Willis_> I cant think of any OTHERS that even do it that way
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Dr_Willis_> The res defaulted to 640x800 also.. icky!
<flaccid_> ive had a couple, can't remember which ones
<flaccid_> ouchy
<Standalf> It's hopeless, I dunno why console writes this rubbish if tremulous is there :/
<Dr_Willis_> Well i will idle here I guess. and see if i get hungup any more.. if i stay good here.. i will rerun wire upstairs I think.
<Standalf> before that update tremulous works ok, but its slowly downloading map :(
<flaccid_> Standalf, did you paste the exact error yet?
<Dr_Willis_> Standalf,  you may want to start over from the beginning of what you are doing and the problems.. Some new people joining may have some experience with the issue.
<Standalf> I dunno where do you mean
<flaccid_> well server speed has nothing to do with the games integrity :)
<flaccid_> Standalf, try to run the game from konsole and paste the EXACT error message here (if you listen i don't have to repeat 3 times)
<Dr_Willis_> For the record. i just 'apt-get install' the game.. and ran 'tremouls' from the terminal just now. and it ran fine.. (with bad default settings)
<flaccid_> dr. don't get him to start from the beginning, thats punishment
<Dr_Willis_> Im about to leave anyway. :)
<Standalf> exec: 32: /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous: not found
<Standalf> But I've already pasted this error
<flaccid_> Standalf, not exactly like that you didn't
<flaccid_> Standalf, what does ls -l /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous return?
<Dr_Willis_>  ls -l /usr/lib/tremulous/  -> for me ---> for an example -->  total 1.4M   ->  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.4M 2007-06-16 10:44 tremulous*
<Dr_Willis_> only 1 file in there. and that it
<Standalf> -rwxr-xr-x 1 standalf standalf 1361996 2007-02-17 08:35 /usr/lib/tremulous/tremulous
<flaccid_> different owner...
<Standalf> different owner? should I log as root?
<flaccid_> no you should change the owner to root
<Standalf> how? I know it only in console
<flaccid_> sudo chown root /file/to/chown
<flaccid_> err then do it?
<Standalf> chown: cannot access „/file/to/chown“: No such file or directory
<flaccid_> Standalf, the last im helping is this: re-do the how-to: http://dannybuntu.blogspot.com/2008/02/howto-install-tremulous-backport-in.html as the file from the net is from a dif location, worth a try..
<flaccid_> Standalf, ffs that was an example.
<flaccid_> im over this. go learn shell first.
 * flaccid_ goes to eat dinner
<Standalf> flaccid: but I did it from this tutorial
<Standalf> after move .x86 file tremulous doesn't work
 * flaccid_ doesn't care
<pim> I don't have sound anymore
<pim> anyone has any clue why this is?
<RiotingPacifist> Standalf: why isnt the repo version current enough
<pim> or how I can check what's wrong
<RiotingPacifist> pim check that nothing is muted
 * flaccid_ loves users that listen :)
<RiotingPacifist> using alsamixer or something like that, it sounds silly but most sound problems are some obscure sound level being set to 0 or mute
<Standalf> In windows I can do 2 cilck and it's done, but linux..... user has to write bambilion lines in console and anyway it won't work
<RiotingPacifist> if that doesnt sort it try #alsa as i cant rember the sound commands of the top of my head, was sounds working fine until you updated something, in which case what did you update? you didnt try something silly like installling pulseaudio
 * flaccid_ laughs at a user
<RiotingPacifist> Standalf: linux is not windows do not expect to be
<Dr_Willis> RiotingPacifist,  i was wondering that also... it works here for me. but i just tested 1 server
<RiotingPacifist> flaccid_: be nice, go and have your dinner
<flaccid_> im eating it atm
<Dr_Willis> Standalf,  i type one command installed it. and am playign the game...  so i have also missed the point of the 'new' stuff.
<flaccid_> hehe
<Standalf> Dr_willis: I played i too, but without backport
<Standalf> and it sucks
<Dr_Willis> well thats.. vague.
<RiotingPacifist> Standalf: why exatcly cant you use the repo version? ill have a quick look but generally sticking to repo versions means everything jsut works(tm) but if you want the latest and greatest then there aint no freee lunch
<aljoscha> hello, i want to install wicd on kubuntu. the pc don't have a internet connection and i have problems, because wicd needs other packages like python.. wenn ich download and want to install python, it needs other packages too... and so on. is there a package with all i need to get python working under kubuntu?
 * flaccid_ thinks there should be a !sux as well as !doesntwork
<RiotingPacifist> !doesntwork = doesnt doesnt work? !sux = doesnt sux ? :P
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid_> im confused there RP
<Standalf> Because old version sucks.... try to download map its about 30KB /s what should it mean? :/
 * flaccid_ wonders how a game can affect speed of a server hmm
<pim> well I tried rebooting but that still didn't fix it
<RiotingPacifist> aljoscha: there may be a nicer way of doing this but either 1) download the DVD version that has the entire main repo on it, 2) download pythong.deb from ubunto packages website and all its dependancies, 3) find somebody smarter than me
<RiotingPacifist> *4) somebody who correctly uses either
<RiotingPacifist> flaccid_ ! is often used to denote not != ect
 * flaccid_ is still confused
<flaccid_> aljoscha, you are on the internet atm. surely you could save to a cd/dvd media or pen drive?
<flaccid_> are unlucky thats not an option as well ?
<Dr_Willis> well - I followed the directions at   http://dannybuntu.blogspot.com/2008/02/howto-install-tremulous-backport-in.html
<Dr_Willis> made a script to 'automate' their  directions here---->  http://pastebin.com/f20a0c997
<flaccid_> how did you go dr.?
<Dr_Willis> and the game runs fine here
<Dr_Willis> its just like 5 commands ya type. all rather straight forward
<flaccid_> cool, so its a user problem
<v6lur> KDM won't start automatically anymore (after install&uninstall of kde4.1), what to do?
<aljoscha> flaccid_: it is an option, but i asked for a package with die hole python... because if i download python the oder pc (without internet) says that it needs python-gtk2 ... and so on. python-gtk2 needs some packages too...
<aljoscha> die = the
<flaccid_> aljoscha, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<v6lur> and also, it won't close on shutdown/restart (i have to push the power button, then it closes and system proceeds to shutdown/restart)
<Dr_Willis> the instructions are  a bit goofed in that they #this is the command
<Dr_Willis> so you cant just cut/paste them.
<pim> I still have no sound, how can I fix this?
<flaccid_> dr. that indicates user prompt but yeah..
<flaccid_> oh sorry dr.
<flaccid_> i get you now.
<aljoscha> flaccid_: yes, but there isn't a package with all i need for python - or i just don't find?
<RiotingPacifist> pim: have you checked alsamixer for volumes
<Dr_Willis> flaccid,  right :) gentoo and other docs/wiki pages often tdo the same annoying thing.
<flaccid_> aljoscha, not sure sorry. keep searching i guess
<flaccid_> Dr_Willis, yeah there is # and $
<flaccid_> one is root one is uer
<flaccid_> user
<Dr_Willis> well- i will have to say that My COnnection issues seem to be only on the upstairs pc....
<Dr_Willis> Now as a test.. moving a different pc up to the 'problem' desk. :)
<RiotingPacifist> aljoscha: a DVD will contain all the packages otherwise you have to download python.deb and all its dependancies manually
<stefanos> hi everyone
<pim> RiotingPacifist I have turned them all up
<RiotingPacifist> what happens when you try aplay -vv somefile.wav
<flaccid_> i'll bbs
<pim> Where in linux can I find a .wav file?
<RiotingPacifist> in place of a wave file you can try any large file
<stefanos> i am using kde4.0 kubuntu 8.04. all of a sudden the oxygen's progressbar lost the shiny texture and became a plain blue thing... :(
<pim> I still hear nothing
<RiotingPacifist> well i dont know much about sound when i had a problem installing sound on a system i got help in #alsa and they gave me a couple of strings to add to some config to work with my card, but if your was working then i dunno what could of happend
<pim> RiotingPacifist, I still can't hear a thing
<pim> oh well crap
<RiotingPacifist> #alsa can be real helpful if somebodies about, otherwise give google and forums a shot
<RiotingPacifist> stefanos: #kubuntu-kde4 may be more helpful
<RiotingPacifist> stefanos: it sounds like your qt-theme has changes its settings try looking into the settings for that
<ct529> hi everybody
<stefanos> RiotingPacifist: thanks!
<sigma_12> well it looks like 8.10 will be shipping with kde4.1
<adred> hi, how can i enable pulseaudio? sound output is very dull compared to ubuntu. enabling it through amorok, amarok crashes. help ls
<RiotingPacifist> :( kde4 aint gunna be ready til 4.2
<stefanos> sigma_12: i already use it and it is much more stable than kde4.0 despite being in beta version
<ct529> stefanos: we are using 4.0.3 in production environment (on 1 laptop), no serious problems to date
<RiotingPacifist> adred: given that pulse audio inst meant for kde i dont think it will help with amarok crashes which are the result xine + bad mp3s (it shouldnt crash on 2 levels but meh) erm id guess that to install pulseaudio you start with apt-get install pulseaudio
<Dr_willis_> Ok. Now to see if THIS nick gets hung up constantly.. :)
<adred> RiotingPacifist, u mean its for gnome only?
<RiotingPacifist> well not really it *should* work in kde, but as the future of kde audo is phonon, id *guess* that its less tested
<stefanos> ct529: imagine even better than that, then XD
<ct529> stefanos: :)
<RiotingPacifist> adred: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio might help otherwise google is your friend
<adred> RiotingPacifist thanks :)
<RiotingPacifist> np hope you sort out your porblem
<ct529> I have got a problem here: I have to send the output of my laptop to an external screen. The laptop screen is 1920 x 1200 the external screen is 1680 x 1050. When I connect the external screen it swicthes to 1024 x 768 on both outputs (laptop screen and external monitor). I cannot reverse the selection: only way is restarting the x server. kubuntu 804 with KDE 3.5.9 or could use 4.0.3.
<anders> heey :)
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: hey
<Dr_willis_> ct529,  a lot will depend on the video card in the thing.
<eagles0513875> how do i restart the kwindow decorator
<piXelshooter> Hi. I'm playing around a bit with the compose combinations. So I try to define my own settings in ~/.XCompose. Is there a list of all the key names, or can I determine the name of a pressed key somehow?
<RiotingPacifist> piXelshooter: xev
<RiotingPacifist> xev may be what your looking for its quite verbose
<piXelshooter> Okay, I'll have a look.
<piXelshooter> Okay, but what shall I write to ~/.XCompose, for example, I want something with the asterisk sign? On my keyboard, I have to press Shift for it. Has the asterism a name for .XCompose? Does a list of thise «names» exist?
<Dr_willis_> Hmm * is shift 8 here. :)
<pim> how do I list hidden files?
<Dr_willis_> ls -al
<trappist> pim: ls -A
<Dr_willis_> is what i normally use.  or was it -A :) i forget.
<trappist> -A lists all files (except . and ..) in the short format
<trappist> -la includes . and .., in the long format
<Dr_willis_> ls -fa -la -la -la -laaaa
<Dr_willis_> prints them in Xmas carol format.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<trappist> heh.
<pim> okay :P
<Dr_willis_> 100000+ ways to list files..
<Dr_willis_> my fave ->   echo *
<trappist> find . -maxdepth 1 -print
<pim> thanks for the advice guys
<piXelshooter> Dr_willis_: Maybe it's Shift+8 on your keyboard, but how would you write down a Multi-key set with that key? <Multi_key> <asterisk>? I have not a lot experience with that config.
<Dr_willis_> use the numpad * key? :)
<Enrique> ubuntu in virtualbox...I want screen resolution of 1152x864? but can't set it. This is my xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/18774/ and this is the resolution menu - http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/932/clipboard02wk2.png
<Dr_willis_> or set it to 'ctrl - shift - 8' i guess. :)
<Dr_willis_> Enrique,  you installed the Guest addons  into the  virtual installed os?
<Enrique> Dr_willis_: Yes.
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what monitor does  1152x864
<Enrique> Dr_willis_: It doesn't matter what resolution. It doesn't go higher than 1024x768 (as you see in the pciture)
<jabba> Dr_willis my laptop does
<Dr_willis_> ive never noticed/set mine over 1024x768. I wonder what the higest limit is to virtualbox.
<Dr_willis_> I belive under windows i could set some very high modes. that was with puppylinux, and the latest virtualbox/guest addons.
<Dr_willis_> Ahh. I rember that the Vbox guest addons on Puppy Linux - had to manually change some file. to set the proper res.. Not sure if it was a vbox bug. or what.. let me find the url..
<kalorin> is anyone here a wireless guru?
<kalorin> I'm having some odd problems with a notebook seeing wireless networks but unable to dhcp addresses or connect
<Dr_willis_> Enrique,  from the few forum posts i see on the vbox topic. It has a bug and cant go over 1024x768 it seems.
<Dr_willis_> well night all.. sleep time for me.
<RiotingPacifist> sleep is for the week :P cya
<trappist> weak
<RiotingPacifist> no week, as in when you have work and stuff, take that spelling nazi :P
<trappist> touche.
<RiotingPacifist> touch`
<RiotingPacifist> crappy compose key how do you do e' in linux, cant seem to get it working
<RiotingPacifist> |e
<RiotingPacifist> nvm found it altgr + # + e = è
<zorglu_> compiling vmserver...
<Haza-muppet> Evening folks.
<Haza-muppet> I need help
<Haza-muppet> Badly
<eagles0513875> ask away Haza-muppet
<Haza-muppet> It looks like ive made a little mistake with my laptop and some graphic settings
<eagles0513875> if someone knows how to help u they will help ya
<eagles0513875> *you
<Haza-muppet> Cheers eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> you wanting to reconfigure
<Haza-muppet> so, i wanted to plug my laptop into the TC
<Haza-muppet> *TV
<Haza-muppet> so i changed some setting and restarted my x server
<eagles0513875> that i cant help ya with i have never tried it
<eagles0513875> im sure someone in here can help u out
<Haza-muppet> Now my graphics are insane and i cannot see (pretty much anything)
<Haza-muppet> I can see my desktop. yet.... well it's like a program crash. the graphics are just messed up. I can't think of a better way to describe it
<Haza-muppet> What i need to do is reset my graphics options
<eagles0513875> xorg --reconfigure i think
<eagles0513875> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eagles0513875> Haza-muppet: i think the command is xorg --reconfigure
<Haza-muppet> And that will reset my graphics options you think?
<odysseas> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-x11
<eagles0513875> ty odysseas
<Haza-muppet> odysseas: : Is that aimed at me mate?
<eagles0513875> Haza-muppet: ya that is and it should allow you to reconfigure them
<odysseas> Yeah, if you want to reconfigure X
<eagles0513875> im out guys
<Haza-muppet> Later eagles0513875!
<Haza-muppet> Okay, lets try this
<Haza-muppet> odysseas: I might need you for a while if this doesn't work :)
<shane_> good morning,iv been trying to set up dual monitors with 8.04 using my ati radeon 1600 x pro vid card and have had no luck finding a site that can walk me through the instalation any advise
<deamon3> They say that if listening CD of Windows XP upside down, we hear Satanic messages. But if you put him right is worse still, you install Windows!
<pim> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<pim> Anyone knows where I can get a good description of fstab?
<trappist> pim: man fstab
<pim> That's Linux Programmer's information
<andyho623> just wanted to give a big shout out to all the peeps that helped me fix my broke ass machine... IT'S FIXED!!!!! Thx nos, 2, bob!!!
<pim> I'm looking for the /etc/fstab file
<andyho623> pim are you looking for what it's supposed to say or just looking to access it?
<pim> I'm looking for info on how to edit it properly. i want to automount a partition at bootstrapping
<trappist> pim: the line at the top notwithstanding, it's not programmer info.
<trappist> you should find the man page helpful.
<trappist> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<trappist> or that
<llutz> pim:  "man mount" gives you more info
<pim> Yeah that is more helpful, thanks
<andyho623> dang ubottu beat me to the link ;)
 * flaccid_ is bakc
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if there's a way to get kfmclient copy/move to behave the way I'd like .... like, if I want to copy a folder with 20,000 files in it, I only have two options, overwrite everything or do nothing at all. I wonder if there is an intelligent inbetween .... hmmmm
<frojnd> I've finally found a way to stream. I've installedt tvants with wine and also added a channel. But when I start mplayer: mplayer mms://localhost:16900/1 I get somekind of erorr: http://pastebin.com/m27f04d28 <- this one is the issue
<flaccid_> frojnd, ive never used that before but if you want to steam then maybe icecast is viable ?
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<andyho623> Does anyone know if it's possible to have like a "stereo mix" setting in Kubuntu??
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net
<andyho623> I'm trying to get it to work with singsnap.com
<flaccid_> what is a stereo mix setting
<flaccid_> andyho623, you can change the recording channel in kmix or alsamixer
<andyho623> flaccid: it gives you the ability to record from a mic and what's playing thru your speakers.. I tried thru kmix but I can only get it to record the mic and not both
<frojnd> flaccid_: does icecast support mtvu or tvants protocol ?
<andyho623> flaccid: I'll have to see if alsamixer can do it, with kmix it looks like it'll only let you specify one capture location
<flaccid_> im not sure what capture is, i thought it was on the other tab but i could be wrong
<RiotingPacifist> andyho623: if stuff is playing though the k sound system you can use its manager to sort out what gets funneled to the recorder
<RiotingPacifist> i just need to rember what the damn thing is called for that to make any sense
<andyho623> rioting: it's not like I'm trying to record TO my pc though.. it's all integrated within the singsnap site.. if that makes sense.. LOL!
<flaccid_> andyho623, we dont really support random sites here :)
<RiotingPacifist> sorry my mind has gone completly blank but there is a kde tool that lets you redirect sound about and use stuff like stereo mix settings
<RiotingPacifist> flaccid_: hes not asking us to support a random site just get his sound system to work with that site
<andyho623> flaccid: np, was just curious about the whole stereo mix thing since I'll be using it for more than just singsnap, but singsnap was just an easy way to kinda test it
<andyho623> <--- I've got boobs.. and not man boobs ;)
<RiotingPacifist> aRts, wikipedia is my friend. andyho623 install aRts and related tools that should let you do what your looking for
<andyho623> rioting: cool I'll have a look at it thx!
<RiotingPacifist> then you just need to get your browser/plugin to use arts and you can pipe whatever sound you want to it
<flaccid_> RiotingPacifist, sound systems don't work with websites :)
<RiotingPacifist> sound goes in/out of a browser/plugin, the sound->plugin stuff is definatly part of kubuntu, whatever happens after that isnt our problem but getting the sound to the plugin/browser in the desired format is
<flaccid_> RiotingPacifist, yes but the problem won't be with the sound system if its working. its the plugin... eg. flash, or whatever it may be
<andyho623> it's flash...
<flaccid_> like you demonstrated they do not 'talk' to each other directly
<flaccid_> andyho623, so your question is more about how do you get flash going or if it is working, how you record its audio?
<andyho623> flaccid: flash is fine.. when I'm on the site and trying to record, it'll record my mic, but it won't record the music that is playing from the site, though I can hear it
<flaccid_> andyho623, thats why you need to change the channel in kmix/alsamixer for recording to the stereo mix like in windows or whatever. if you cant then it could be a limitation of your soundcard driver or card but thats unlikely..
<flaccid_> ah capture is the equiv of inputs basically. didn't realise that
<Briareos_> i have a cifs share and since today (some package updates) it doesn't work anymore to mount it. ls tells me: a line like that: "d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? copy"
<Briareos_> if i try to list it, it says: ls: Zugriff auf copy nicht möglich: Input/output error
<andyho623> flaccid: yeah, I'll have a look at alsamixer cuz I don't think it's possible in kmix.. unless I'm missing something in there, but like I said I can designate it for one capture source, but not 2, which is basically what stereo mix is
<flaccid_> andyho623, what is the name of the capture source. its probably a stereo channel..
<flaccid_> andyho623, do you know how to change views in alsamixer lol
<andyho623> flaccid: the only options are cd, line, mic and front mic for capturre
<andyho623> flaccid: yeah I'm good with view changes ;)
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> someone here also on #ubuntu and op there?
<flaccid_> andyho623, no i need to know! i don't know hehe
<flaccid_> andyho623, doesn't look like your driver supports the stereo mix
<llutz> Briareos_: "copy" is on local filesystem? perform a fsck on it
<andyho623> flaccid: it did on m$.. which is why I'm wondering why I can't figure it out on ku
<flaccid_> andyho623, i think you can record with alsa in some way anyway but i can't remember. otherwise you might have to find another way
<flaccid_> andyho623, what card and driver is it?
<RiotingPacifist> andyho623: im not sure how to do it on alsa but arts or jack can do it fairly easily
<flaccid_> you can re-route through a sound system and record it there as well
<flaccid_> yeah jack or even pulsaudio
<andyho623> rioting: yeah I figured jack would do it since I've used it with sound forge
<flaccid_> jack is awesome. incredibly low latency i must say
<Briareos_> copy is the mountpoint - it shows normal if not mounted, but has those quesiton marks ("??????") if mounted, llutz; it's actually on a WIN2k server
<Briareos_> llutz it's automounted upon boot - but unmounting causes the system to hang
<Briareos_> after boot mount tells me: //192.168.1.3/copy on /usr/local/vita-life/netzwerk/adavid/copy type cifs (rw,mand)
<flaccid_> um so its mounted, whats the problem Briareos_ ?
<Briareos_> flaccid_ the IO error ;) i cannot access it
<Briareos_> its only question marks instead of user privileges if i do a listing
<Briareos_> flaccid_ and the system hangs if i try to umount
<flaccid_> I/O error usually indicates hardware error
<Programix> <sorry for spam, testing 'konversation'>
<sebastian_> hi :P
<RLE2008> damn this room is full too
<RLE2008> i cant get help because there are to many people needing help
<RLE2008> and I dont have time to wait all day
<shane_> Odd-rationale: u there
<flaccid_> that doesn't make sense hmm
<shane_> im trying to install a ati driver in kubuntu hardy 8.04 and i need some advise on how to do this here is the site im trying to get the driver from http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<shane_> if someone could take a look at this and explain the steps to install id be happy please
<daskreech> Blessedbeef!!
<daskreech> shane_: Install?
<shane_> yes its ati driver installer and im not sure what to do with this
<daskreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shane_> yes i had previously done the driver manager and it gives a driver that doesnt enable everything so im atempting the ati site
<flaccid_> shane_, kubuntu release?
<daskreech> hi genii]
<genii> daskreech: Hiya
<daskreech> coffee?
<shane_> flaccid_: its is hardy heron 64 8.04
<flaccid_> shane_, and what did hardware drivers manager not enable? because the drivers are the same..
 * genii pours everyone a mug of coffee from the urn in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Distance> Hey guys
<fynamit33> hi
<Distance> Not installed kubuntu before.. went to install it and It said..
<Distance> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-apic
<shane_> flaccid_: the driver it has now is fdbev im and it is only picking up as single out
<flaccid_> Distance, from error looks like your bios is the problem. you could try the alternate cd or google the error.
<flaccid_> shane_, fdbev ? and what are you doing to determine it is only picking up as a single out?
<shane_> monitor and display system settings
<Distance> Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC - timer doesn't work!boot with apic-debug and send a report. Then try booting with the 'noapic' option
<shane_> its showing both monitors but only one display port
<Distance> A bios issue hmm...I will google it
<flaccid_> shane_, thats because its a limitation of the restricted driver. it doesn't support standard randr for dual displays etc. this is amd's fault. there is lots on dual displays with fglrx on google, the wiki etc.
<flaccid_> shane_, installing it from the ati/amd site is not going to change anything..
<genii> Distance: google indicates using noapic on boot option may help
<shane_> so should i get the fglrx driver then
<Distance> Yeah I just saw that
<Distance> I will go and try it now
<flaccid_> shane_, which driver is it using in xorg.conf ?
<shane_> flaccid_: im not sure i have xorg i try in terminal and it doesnt show
<Distance> It said.. Booting linux Ok... Loading Kernel
<Distance> and isn't doing anything else
<flaccid_> shane_, what does this say grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shane_> "kbd" and "mouse"
<shane_> flaccid_: "kbd" and "mouse"
<daskreech> Distance: can you run it with the debug option they noted?
<drif> what's the best way to get usb devices working under virtualbox prop.?
<drif> on hardy
<flaccid_> shane_, you are not using the restricted driver yet. can you let me know what your requirements are?
<flaccid_> for video
<shane_> i want my card to run 3d graphics and also i want the dual monitor inabled not as clone but as extended desktop
<shane_> flaccid_: i want my card to run 3d graphics and also i want the dual monitor inabled not as clone but as extended desktop
<Distance> I typed F6 and typed NOAPIC
<Distance> noapic*
<shane_> flaccid_: brb i got ati accelarated graphics driver in now need restart
<flaccid_> cool he found the driver, now when he gets back i'll let him know that dual displays are a pain in the ass
<Dragonath> they are?
<daskreech> In Linux Yeah
<daskreech> Triple screens are where it's at man
<flaccid_> with restricted drivers, even when using their setup tools
<flaccid_> well ATI is the most unreliable even with a valid config
<genii> flaccid_: Actually I'd say second worst with Unichrome number 1
<shane_> flaccid_: ok i now have fglrx driver installed and only showing 1 graf card 2 monitors
<flaccid_> genii, woa what is that?
<flaccid_> shane_, yes thats because the driver doesn't support randr properly
<flaccid_> shane_, so what we do is use the ati config utils to modify your xorg.conf
<shane_> flaccid_: ok how do i corect this
<daskreech> flaccid_:
<shane_> flaim a conp newbie to linux only had 3 weeks
<daskreech> thought the new drivers coming out did
<flaccid_> um, we find something on the net because i can't remember and i don't think there is something on the wiki thats right
<genii> flaccid_: The Unichrome video cards are S3/Trio and still being made. Extremely closed drivers though
<flaccid_> shane_, nah its AMD's fault
<daskreech> genii: I don't understand them at all
<flaccid_> genii, interesting. i aint heard that s3/trio for years
<daskreech> they used to be the most Linux friendly
<daskreech> then they closed the drivers
<flaccid_> i was on windows in that period..
<daskreech> then they stopped making them work with Linux
<flaccid_> how rude
<genii> Yup. Most unfortunate
<daskreech> it's like they regress as ATI improves
<daskreech> balanacing out the corporate support of the universe
<daskreech> Like the force
<flaccid_> shane_, let me just have a look around. can you let us know your card model and vram size
 * genii thinks about corporate karma
<shane_> card model is ati radeon x 1600 pro 256 mb
<flaccid_> the video support just makes linux look like a lier most of the time
<shane_> and what is vram
<flaccid_> shane_, coolio
<flaccid_> thats the 256mb
<shane_> flaccid_: ok yah its 256
<flaccid_> shane_, give me a few
<shane_> flaccid_: no prob ill happily wait
<flaccid_> shane_, you can look with me. we are looking to set up fglrx on big desktop using fglrx and the ati binaries
 * daskreech imagines shane_ skipping through Kubuntu shaped daises and bluebells with butterflies all around
<flaccid_> ie. we don't won't to stuff around with xorg.conf manually
<flaccid_> heheh
<flaccid_> shane_, yeah a lot of bad guides and nothing official
<shane_> flaccid_: yes iv searched for help with wiki and found no solid help thats why i was hoping the ati site would help but as you say its the same fglrx driver
<flaccid_> yeah totally. we can do manual but there are 'gotyas'. would be better to run a few commands like its meant to. its just that ati doesn't provide anything on this. the admin binaries are in fglrx-control package, just need to get the right params
<kreib> anyone know how to use freedos?
<daskreech> type in the command
<daskreech> continue to type in commands
<daskreech> I would guess :)
<flaccid_> kreib, try google.
<daskreech> or man:/freedos in Konqueror
<flaccid_> yeah if its installed then um type commands hehe
<flaccid_> daskreech, you talking about dosemu or something?
<daskreech> flaccid_: No clue. I just know if it has a man file it can be read in konqueror
<flaccid_> hmm i don't have that man file anyway on my system
<llutz> kreib: www.freedos.org
<flaccid_> if shane comes back can someone give hime http://www.jumpingbean.co.za/blogs/mark/linux-ati-driver-tutorial-how-to heh he just left
<flaccid_> meh i should be alive for a bit longer
<telmessos> hi everybody i need help about ubuntu
<telmessos> can anyone help me ?
<daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AmadeusX> ...
<flaccid_> telmessos, just ask
<telmessos> I accidently deleted my existing tray. and I don't see kopete on the cleaned one. I found network traffic and things like that but i don't know how to add kopete and programs like that
<flaccid_> what kind of tray?
<telmessos> my desktop application is Gnome
<flaccid_> we dont support gnome here.
<daskreech> telmessos: what are you trying to get back?
<daskreech> Kopete?
<telmessos> daskreech: yeap
<telmessos> ;)
<daskreech> telmessos: Is it open?
<telmessos> daskreech: when I get ps ax from the konsole I see kopete in the list
<telmessos> process is running but
<telmessos> it doesn't appear anywhere on my desktop
<daskreech> telmessos: alt+F2 and run koepte again it should pop up
<daskreech> To get back your system tray in Gnome ask in #ubuntu
<telmessos> daskreech: thanks
<telmessos> flaccid_:  thanks to you also ;)
<flaccid_> telmessos, heh np. #ubuntu is the place for you and 4x as many users
<flaccid_> but good luck :)
<telmessos> thanks ;)
<ads_> ive made no bios changes but when i shutdown my machine reboots. ive tried gui shutdown via kde , "shutdown -h",  "shudown -P"  . i changed my kernel boot options to   "acpi = off" and "pci = noacpi" this only stopped the shutdown from completing. how may i go about fixing this please?
<flaccid_> ads_, the problem is most likely your bios/computer.
<flaccid_> unless its not finishing shutdown
<ads_> flaccid:  hi again.. i havent made any bios changes.. however i did check and made sure that all power settings are pointed to power off or disabled (i.e wake on lan etc)
<ads_> this started happening on its own without bios changes so i believ its a kernel issue
<ads_> believe*
<flaccid_> why would you say that?
<ads_> well i havent made any changes..   is there anything else it could be other than software??
<flaccid_> to be honest with you i dont know. but what i do know is that linux sending a reboot signal to ATX instead of power off is highly unlikely
<ads_> im in my bios now.. power settings > after powr failure = stay off  >>wake up on pci pme = stay off >> wake on lan from s5 = stay off
<ads_> i do have a scipt running to assist wake on lan i will try removing that to see if it is this!!   (it was working!!)  but i need to rule that out
<flaccid_> they are not related
<flaccid_> ok
<ads_> flaccid__:   what do you mean i dont understand you..  are you saying the settings i quoted are irrelevant to the reboot?
<ads_> since im here i may check anything else in the bios you believe may be causing it
<flaccid_> they are irrelevant to shutdown
<ads_> flaccid: sure but the wake on lan could cause a reboot!!
<flaccid_> i don't think there would be a setting in the bios config that would cause it. im saying your bios itself could be the problem.
<flaccid_> ads_, the computer is alread awake and simply requesting a shutdown
<flaccid_> but you believe whatever you want :)
<ads_> flaccid_:  ok..  its a possibility its bios related but unlikely as i've yet to encounter this problem  ( but i cant rule it out!)
<flaccid_> that doesn't mean anything
<ads_> of course!!  as i said i wont rule it out.. but it does seem unlikely
<flaccid_> when something goes wrong the first thing people blame is the last thing they changed and if nothing changed, it must be the OS. this is a bad assumption.
<flaccid_> your bios is the most likely at this point
<daskreech> ads_: did you update your kernel?
<ads_> daskreech: no i havent
<daskreech> ads_: ah.. no clue then sounds more likely that the hardware changed
<flaccid_> ads_, how did you go on google?
<daskreech> ads_: If you like go get an older Live CD and see if it shuts down properly
<daskreech>  if it doesn't your hardware may have had a electron fart
<ads_> ill try the live cd sounds a good idea...   what do you mean flaccid_   how did you go on google?
<flaccid_> ads_, looking for a solution to your behaviour problem
<ads_> im just going to remove th script and the rc.d association
<flaccid_> ads_, err what script and rc.d association ?
<flaccid_> wahts an rc.d associaton anyway
<ads_> flaccid_: i had a wake on lan script
<flaccid_> ok then rule out what you can :) not much on google at all which suggest likely not a linux/ubuntu bug
<ads_> il try a live cd if this works i know its software
<ads_> and then maybe i can rack any ones heads for some pointers
<ads_> (if it works!)
<flaccid_> once again you are assuming :)
<ads_> haha noo no im not rulling anything out flaccid_  thats why im trying anything that points to an obvious solution
<flaccid_> you said 'i know'.
<ads_> i said "ill try a live cd if this works i know its software"  meaning if i can shutdown correctly using this live cd it will be highly unlikely its a hardware problem
<flaccid_> know suggests 100% not 'unlikely'
<ads_> ok flaccid_ using "know" as a basis of 100% certainty    ; please 'know' im not rulling anything out yet
<ads_> thanks :)
<flaccid_> hehee np :)
<flaccid_> hey im not meaning to be rude to you
<flaccid_> its all good..
<ads_> flaccid_:  youre being very kind  , i thank you for you patience
<flaccid_> i just recommend reading up on atx and how linux/ubuntu shuts down to help
<flaccid_> mp
<daskreech> many problems?
<slashammett> bonjoiur,
<slashammett> quelqun saurai trés bien se servir de MLDonkey?
<flaccid_> !fr | slashammett
<ubottu> slashammett: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ads_> live cd gives me the same issues.. and shutdown from xp does not work either..  it all points to hardware..  thanks for the help flaccid_ and daskreech
<daskreech> shane_: !!! flaccid_ wanted a word with you
<flaccid_> ah cheers!
<shane_> flaccid_: hey im not sure what happened it said it needed a restart and then locked up
<ct529> I have got a problem here: I have to send the output of my laptop to an external screen. The laptop screen is 1920 x 1200 the external screen is 1680 x 1050. When I connect the external screen it swicthes to 1024 x 768 on both outputs (laptop screen and external monitor). I cannot reverse the selection: only way is restarting the x server. kubuntu 804 with KDE 3.5.9 or could use 4.0.3. Anyone who can help?
<flaccid_> shane_, ok well here is the best i can find really http://www.jumpingbean.co.za/blogs/mark/linux-ati-driver-tutorial-how-to
<flaccid_> ct529, driver?
<shane_> flaccid_: ok ill look into that site also i like kubuntu and i have it on my secondarie sys also but is kubuntu the best linux for a newbie or is there a better starter for me that will work with my config on my 64 bit sys
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu/kubuntu are pretty good for newbies, yes.
<flaccid_> shane_, its the best and the most popular distro in general
<daskreech> shane_: Newbie to what? Linux?
<flaccid_> but there is not best..
<daskreech> "best"
<flaccid_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ct529> flaccid_: card is NVIDIA QUADRON 1600
<daskreech> there is no best mostly
<daskreech> ha ha the best bot that's pretty funny
<flaccid_> ct529, no the dirver you are using ?
<flaccid_> bestbot /me laughs
<shane_> daskreech: yes to linux , i am one of the ones microcrap desided to get rid of by making me purchase a new product key and i wont give them nomore money for ther flawed systems
<flaccid_> nice
 * daskreech grins at flaccid_
<ct529> flaccid_: how do I disvover what driver is the graphic card using?
<daskreech> shane_: I'd actaully advocate that you play with 32 bit first then ease to 64 bit
<daskreech>  64bit in Linux is many tiemes better than Windows except for teh parts that makes windows suck
<daskreech> people who hide code and refuse to update it for 64 bit
<ct529> flaccid_: sorry! how do I **discover** what driver is the graphic card using?
<daskreech> This means Java (not so much anymore) and flash
<shane_> daskreech:  yah i was considering that but i run a p4 in 32 bit and my pd is 64 so do i want to limit my system by taking it down to 32
<pim> java and flash are easy to install
<pim> You can find a very good script for installing the 32-bit version of browsers on ubuntu forums
<daskreech> shane_: How much RAM do you have in it?
<shane_> daskreech: im aware that most releises are for 32 and iv had to look around to make sure that the 64 is compatible but i am wondering if it will slow the pd down in 32
<shane_> my p4 is 1.5 and my pd is 2
<daskreech> It's likely to speed it up for most calculations
<shane_> in 32
<daskreech> but regardless unless it's huge calculations or massive gobs of RAM i'm not sure youi'll see that much difference
<hspk> hol
<shane_> daskreech: ok ill install the 32 bit kubuntu i have but still am i gonna beable to get the ati 1600 to work in kubuntu proper or is the another linux based OS that will work best with my hardware
<daskreech> Linux is linux mostly
<daskreech> the only thing that really matters is the date and acquisition type
<pim> hardware support is in the Kernel
<hspk> 
<shane_> so it wont matter i can continue kubu i just may need to search more to get the drivers working right
<flaccid_> ct529, check xorg.conf device section - driver. if none is listed xorg will use a free one like vesa etc.
<engineer> cat /etc/X11/xorg | grep Driver
<engineer> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ct529> flaccid_: there is no driver section in the xorg.conf
<ct529> flaccid_: strange because th card works properly
<ct529> flaccid_: how do I check which free driver is the graphic crad using?
<daskreech> ct529: I think you can just ype xrandr
<flaccid_> ct529, /var/log/Xorg.0.log so its using vesa or possible ati or radeon
<ct529> daskreech:  flaccid_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/18844/ for xrandr
<flaccid_> sweet. i mean you are not using restricted so sweet. /me goes to loook
<daskreech> ct529: I could be wrong :)
<flaccid_> ct529, so is anyting connected on the orther port(s) atm?
<ct529> daskreech: flaccid_: from the Xorg.0.log is is apparrently using NV
<ct529> daskreech: flaccid_: but if I do lsmod | grep -i nv
<flaccid_> sweet
<flaccid_> it doesn't use a kernel mod because its not a BLOB
<ct529> daskreech: flaccid_: it retunrns an empty string, as if no nv module was loaded. ?
<flaccid_> exactly..
<daskreech> it won't be
<flaccid_> <flaccid_> ct529, so is anyting connected on the orther port(s) atm?
<ct529> flaccid_: what is the other ports atm?
<flaccid_> VGA1 disconnected
<flaccid_> DVI1 disconnected
<Odd-rationale> shane_: i here!
<Odd-rationale> i'm
<shane_> hey
<ct529> flaccid_: sorry! I have no deconncted the other monitor because it was constraining the resolution to 1024 x 768, and I could not work anymore!
<shane_> Odd-rationale: have u ever had luck installing ati with kubuntu
<flaccid_> ct529, if you plug that monitor in and run xrandr -q and then run command to configure it dynamically it should be sweet
<Odd-rationale> shane_: well, i have used the open source ait drivers. i have an old card.
<ct529> flaccid_: ok, I try
<shane_> Odd-rationale: i am running the radeon x 1600 pro 256
<shane_> it works on the driver provided but i dont get 2d or 3d and cant use dual monitors
<Odd-rationale> shane_: what problems are you having/
<ct529> flaccid_: this is what I get now after connecting the monitor and running xrandr -q http://paste.ubuntu.com/18848/
<Odd-rationale> ?
<shane_> Odd-rationale:  when i get the newest driver it locks me to a res thats so big i cant use it at all
<ct529> flaccid_: no image on the external monitor
<Odd-rationale> shane_: hod did you install the newest drivers?
<Odd-rationale> how
<shane_> Odd-rationale: hardware drivers managers
<Odd-rationale> shane_: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<flaccid_> ct529, there wouldn't be yet. but its all sweet. now all you need to do is run a command for it
<ct529> flaccid_: ok
<simi> hi, i have kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5 , today my storage media is empty, how can i fix this
<shane_> Odd-rationale:  i can in a few mins i just finished a fesh install kubu hardy 32 bit this time i was told i should play with the 32 before the 64 as theres more drivers in the 32
<simi> i can't acces my other partitions or cdrom
<ct529> flaccid_: what command though? :D
<jhutchins_wk> simi: What was the last thing you changed on the system?
<simi> jhutchins_wk:  i do not made any update or install packages today
<simi> yesterday i belive wine updated
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok im on the sys now,what was it u wanted
<jhutchins_wk> simi: What was the last thing you changed on the system?
<jhutchins_wk> Wine update, ok.
<Odd-rationale> shane__: the xorg.conf file in a pastebin
<jhutchins_wk> simi: Have you rebooted recently?
<flaccid_> ct529, one sec
<simi> yesterday
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok so xorg in a terminal
<jhutchins_wk> I suspect that the partitions may not be mounted.  sudo mount from a console should show if they are or not.
<flaccid_> ct529, xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --right-of LVDS
<flaccid_> ct529, good guide: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Odd-rationale> shane__: well the easiest way will be to install pastebinit and execute "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<pim> Where can I find info on mounting iso images?
<Odd-rationale> pim: in the ubuntu wiki
<flaccid_> !iso | pim
<ubottu> pim: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jhutchins_wk> simi: You could also try sudo mount -a
<shane__> http://pastebin.com/m5ac11ed3
<shane__> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m5ac11ed3
<Odd-rationale> shane__: and you are stuck on a low resolution?
<shane__> odd is ok now i reinstalled kubu is a fresh install
<flaccid_> lol
<Odd-rationale> shane__: oh ok.
<Odd-rationale> shane__: so the resolution is no longer a problem?
<shane__> Odd-rationale: not yet i havent tryed the dual monitor yet lol
<shane__> i can make it a prob in 1 sec though
<simi> jhutchins_wk: do not worked, in /media sda1 , sda5 and others are missing
<Odd-rationale> shane__: so the problem only exists when you have 2 monitors?
<shane__> Odd-rationale:  yes its ok with just one,i got the 3d graphs to work
<simi> i will restart
<flaccid_> im off
<flaccid_> ciao
 * daskreech cowers
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<shane__> Odd-rationale:  its when i run my dual setting it locks in at 600 800
<shane__> and then wont change back thats when i get a lockup on start after that
<Odd-rationale> shane__: well, you will have to search the wiki or the forums for dual monitors... i never set a dual monitor myself...
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I have recently installed the latest Kubuntu, but i have no sound. I have tried turning up all volume controls but had no luck. Am i missing anything? Thanks
<Lupus-SLE> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok ill keep searchin it out
<maxf01> salut tout le monde !!!
<daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lupus-SLE> I'm having issues playing a DVD, kaffeine says to run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh' which I did and it says the file is installed but kaffeine insists it's not
<F-u-z-z-Y> ubottu: I have already tried disabling then enabling it again. I just did it again there but still have no luck. I'll check out the links, Thanks
<ubottu> F-u-z-z-Y: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<F-u-z-z-Y> lol
<crazy6> argh why does xsane segfault when I run it as user, but not as root?
<kalorin> does anyone have any idea how to get an intel 2200bg wireless adapter working ?
<kalorin> I've seen some stuff that talks about downloading drivers because I guess the kernel packages don't have the modules in theM?
<karl__> i don't want samba server to start at boot; how do i stop it?
<F-u-z-z-Y> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lupus-SLE> I'm unable to play dvds for some reason, it claims libdvdcss2 isn't installed but it is... though the dev package I tried to install too didn't work either
<Lupus-SLE> Because it said the package wasn't installed
<Lupus-SLE> But it is
<ct529> flaccid__: xrandr: I keep getting the error: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 3600x1200)
<ct529> flaccid__: I do not understand
<daskreech> karl__: Look in services and turn it off
<kalorin> !ipw2200
<ubottu> Factoid ipw2200 not found
<kalorin> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lupus-SLE> Good people, where can I get the libdvdcss2 package to play encrypted dvds
<Lupus-SLE> Also are there any other packages I should know about?
<karl__> i don't want samba server to start at boot; how do i remove it over the command line?
<daskreech> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<daskreech> karl__: Ah command line well look in your /etc/rc.* directories and remove the file from in there
<daskreech> Lupus-SLE: ^^^ for ubottu
<karl__> thx
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: Can I download just that package rather than having to add an entire repository?
<daskreech> Lupus-SLE: In theory yeah
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: Where/how?
<Lupus-SLE> I find the medibuntu repo to be slow
<daskreech> Well I know that you can grab indiidual files at packages.ubuntu.com
<daskreech> but hit up medibuntu.com and see if they have the same functions
<daskreech> #medibuntu probably as well
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: Didn't work
<Lupus-SLE> I installed the package and kaffeine is still complaining
<daskreech> Lupus-SLE: are you on Hardy?
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: Yes
<daskreech> Lupus-SLE: try install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<SaraSmith> morning :)
<kalorin> ok knetworkmanager for me shows the wired network but the wireless is grayed out
<kalorin> anyone seen that before?
<kalorin> and if I use iwlist it shows the networks around
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: I did that many moons ago
<kalorin> I just can't get it to actually use that
<kalorin> them
<Lupus-SLE> Wait...
<Lupus-SLE> This is a breakthrough
<SaraSmith> i don't know what my cats stepped on, but my computer (hardy, i ran update/upgrade but did not reboot, before i went to bed) won't see mouse clicks. it's in a closed xchat window. page up works. help?
<ct529> flaccid__: I cannot make it work ....
<ct529> :(
<Lupus-SLE> daskreech: Ok... odd... in my other usually crappier dvd drive it works :/
<daskreech> SaraSmith: Alt+ctrl+F1 -> login as you -> sudo reboot
<will00> is there a way to configure irkick to work with gtk and gnome programs?
<grendal_prime> grrrr
 * daskreech hugs kate
<josa> im watching a video stream with various programs... with winxp it's smooth, yet kubuntu stops to buffer it about once every minute. what could be wrong :/?
 * jpds hugs vim
<SaraSmith> what's the keyboard command to bring up a terminal please?
<daskreech> SaraSmith: from where?
<daskreech> alt+space -> konsole -> enter probably one of the faster ways
<genii> SaraSmith: ctrl-alt-f1 and alt-f7 to return to gui   or else alt-f2 and put name: konsole     so within the gui
<SaraSmith> daskreech atm it's in xchat..
<kalorin> does anyone have a wireless connection that's working under knetworkmanager?
<genii> daskreech: Forgot about Katapult
<SaraSmith> daskreech ok i can't click on a dialogue window.. just need the terminal :)
<daskreech> SaraSmith: does alt+f2 work?
<SaraSmith> daskreech yes .. dialogue window but with noo mouse i can't click
<daskreech> it should be in focus
<genii> use tab or shift-tab to change fields by keyboard
<SaraSmith> can i just type terminal there?
<daskreech> SaraSmith: If not press Alt+tab to get to it
<daskreech> SaraSmith: type konsole
<SaraSmith> i'm on my box.. ubuntu
<daskreech> We get a lot of Ubuntu people in here for some reason
<SaraSmith> it's a nicer channel
<ct529> have good night everybody!
<daskreech> SaraSmith: nicer software bereds nicer people :-)
<SaraSmith> i can tell :)
<SaraSmith> doesn't have konsole
<genii> type   terminal                   then
<daskreech> oohhh
<daskreech> gnome-terminal
<SaraSmith> ahkh!
<SaraSmith> ahh!
<SaraSmith> laptop keyboards are not so easy..
<daskreech> ;-)
<jhutchins_wk> xterm should be common to both...
<Lynxo> !Beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Lynxo> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SaraSmith> daskreech ok i've got a terminal and thank you :) .. now what? killall mouse?
<daskreech> i dunno
<daskreech> wahts the problem
<gandhi_> hey! I just installed kubuntu, set up my network and was gonna install updates, but the add/remove program utility and adept manager wont start up.. any suggestions or command line workaround i can use, to get my system up to date?
<genii> SaraSmith: If you were on kde it would be kpsmoused but ubuntu has a different name
<Pennycook> gandhi_: Does it say anything about why they won't start up?
<Haza> Evening folks. What do i have to type to install the Sun Java jdk 1.6 (apt-get install .........)
<gandhi_> no, they just "disappear" after a while trying to start up.. no error msg, nothing.
<kalorin> daskreech: do you use wireless at all with a notebook?
<Pennycook> gandhi_: You could try running "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" to upgrade all the packages, but that won't help with why Adept isn't running; if you type "kdesu adept_manager" into a terminal then it'll probably show you an error message.
<Pennycook> Haza: sun-java6-jdk
<Haza> Pennycook: Cheers!
<Haza> I just found it
<Haza> I didn't realise that you can auto complete the file names
<Haza> I always wondered how people remembered the names of packages :)
<trappist> you can even auto-complete package names
<trappist> try sudo apt-get install libki<tab><tab>
<Haza> trappist: Thats what i did. Very useful indeed! :)
<daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Haza> How about this next one. How do i list all the java versions installed on my box and then set the default? I did it a couple of days ago in the terminal but i cannot remember
<daskreech> run . /etc/bash_completion for more auto complete madness :)
<Haza> But i do rememeber by default the jvm is the GNU one
<Haza> and i need the sun one
<daskreech> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<trappist> Jabop: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Vermux> why can't I see the contents under /home/username/desktop? ?It says that "no such file or directory"
<Haza> :D
<Haza> You guys are smart :)
<daskreech> kalorin: Don't do notebooks don't do wireless
<trappist> Vermux: it's case sensitive: Desktop
<_CrashMaster_> Vermux: try it with a CAPITAL "d" in Desktop.,
<_CrashMaster_> Linux pathnames are case sensetive.
<daskreech> Haza: Caps unlike hats do indeed count
<trappist> technically, only linux *filesystems* are case-sensitive, so it's different on say a fat32 filesystem
<Vermux> trappist: yay, thanks
<daskreech> I mean.. Vermux:
<Vermux> _CrashMaster_: thanx
<daskreech> Vermux:  Caps unlike hats do indeed count
<Vermux> daskreech: :)
<Haza> So, again, if i remember correctly. I now need to set the JAVA_HOME variable. I think i defined this in my user's .bashrc file at the end. What are the two lines i need again?
<Haza> Something like export ....
<Haza> and CLASSHPATH= .....
<Vermux> how do I see contents of a text file that was created with windows? the name of the file has spaces in it
<trappist> Haza: yeah, export CLASSPATH=/path/to/classpath
<trappist> Vermux: escape the space "like\ this" or use tab completion
<Haza> trappist: And is there not another line i have to define?
<Haza> something with $JAVA_HOME in?
 * Haza just wants to say he toasted his laptop today so he has to do a full reinstall :(
<trappist> Haza: iono
<trappist> Haza: if you install the package from apt, you shouldn't have to do anything
<trappist> except update-alternatives
<Haza> trappist: I ran into trouble last time. Im trying to learn how to do these things manually so i have a better chance of debugging them later ;)
<Vermux> trappist: autocomplete doesnt do anything
<kalorin> someone has to be using a wireless notebook
<trappist> Vermux: then you're using it wrong.  if the name of the file is "My Text File" (using quotes, btw, is another solution) then say vi My<tab>
<Haza> Vermux: You are using the right capitalization right?
<kalorin> iwlist shows wireless networks for me
<kalorin> knetworkmanager has a tab that's grayed out that says wireless
<kalorin> I'm at a loss
<kalorin> I can put XP back on it I guess, I just need it to function
<Haza> kalorin`: Don't give up mate ;)
<kalorin> haza, I just don't get it
<kalorin> it lists networks like it sees them
<kalorin> but it can't connect to any of them, encrypted or not
<Colonel_Panic> can anybody help me with a sound system issue?
<kalorin> the wired stuff works fine,
<kalorin> certainly didn't have this issue with workstation class machines
<Colonel_Panic> the sound just stopped working
<Colonel_Panic> Kubuntu Hardy
<kalorin> I go download the ieee80211-whatever patch level and it wouldn't compile, I download the ipw2200 drivers and they wouldn't compile
<Haza> kalorin`: Ive had the very same problem recently
<daskreech> Vermux: from the command line?
<Haza> Is it a simple wireless setup?>
<kalorin> haza what'd you end up doing?
<kalorin> yeah
<Haza> you have for example the ssid and the wep/wpa key?
<kalorin> I'm not even trying to to the wpa stuff yet
<Vermux> daskreech: problem solved
<Vermux> trappist: ok
<kalorin> yeah
<daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kalorin> haza: it never even asks for a password, for that matter knetwork manager acts like there's no wireless in the machine
<kalorin> but the hardware switch is on, and it lists networks around it
<Haza> kalorin`: What i did was this... borrowed the unencrypted wireless network of next doors ;)
<kalorin> so I know it's got to be working
<kalorin> sure, I'd be willing to borrow whatever i can find
<Haza> Im still to get myself connected to my own network
<kalorin> I've quite literally spent all day here working on this
<Haza> But i have just reinstalled thise OS, so im still to try again
<Colonel_Panic> OK I've tried all that stuff
<kalorin> I guess I can do that as well, reinstall again, but you shouldn't have to do that
<Colonel_Panic> I have an old Sound Blaster Live! card installed
<Haza> kalorin`: You shouldn't have to
<Colonel_Panic> I also have an onboard sound sstem on my ASUS mobo
<kalorin> I just did the install yesterday, and apt is working fine
<Vermux> Im trying to use sdiff to compare two text files but the output doesnt display all the text, only half row. any ideas?
<Haza> I just destroyed my copy today
<Haza> with something else
<kalorin> ah
<Colonel_Panic> I ntried to install some games to my new /home directory but many of them didn't install properly
<Haza> kalorin`: If you give me 5 minutes i am going to try and connect to my network again
<SaraSmith> daskreech anyone, does this look anything like my problem or does it help find a solution? i'm no coder. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/usbview/+bug/156085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156085 in qemu "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Low,Confirmed]
<daskreech> How didn't they install properly?
<kalorin> haza: you've got it
<kalorin> good luck
<Colonel_Panic> I wonder if I might have unwittingly uninstalled some critical package or something
<Colonel_Panic> I got the arror about failed dependencies or unable to download
<_CrashMaster_> Dell Inspiron 1200 running Hardy + latest updates. The CRT/LCD switching function (FN + F8) has does absolutely nothing, but most of the other FN functions work fine. Thoughts?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: pastebin
<Colonel_Panic> what do you want me to patebin?
<SaraSmith> _CrashMaster_ you have problems after the latest updates too?
<fuzari> canal BRASIL
<fuzari> please
<_CrashMaster_> SaraSmith: I can't tell. I havent tested this function pre-update
<daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Haza> Back in 5 minutes
<Colonel_Panic> last night I edited my /etc/fstab to have my /dev/sda3 partition to mount at /home
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking that may have caused the problem
<Colonel_Panic> is that possible?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: Possibly but not sure until we know what's failing
<SaraSmith> Colonel_Panic i see.. i don't know enough to know about that one, wish you luck
<Colonel_Panic> k well
<daskreech> do you have the pastebin of the logs from the failed installs
<Colonel_Panic> unfortunaltely, no
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: Do you remember what faied?
<daskreech> failed
<Colonel_Panic> I've checked the system settings and ALSA is set as my default audio device
<Colonel_Panic> amien arena
<Colonel_Panic> *alien arena*
<Colonel_Panic> was one
<Colonel_Panic> I am running Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> does that game not work under Hardy?
<Colonel_Panic> you don't think the fstab edit had anything to do with it, do you?
<Colonel_Panic> in Kmix, on the "switches" tab, shuld any of those be enabled?
<daskreech> !info alien arena
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.69 (hardy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<daskreech> !find alien arena
<ubottu> Found: alien, alien-arena, alien-arena-browser, alien-arena-data, alien-arena-dbg (and 2 others)
<daskreech> !info alien-arena
<ubottu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.10-2 (hardy), package size 502 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<daskreech> No idea why it's in multiverse
<Colonel_Panic> OK I'm installing it now
<ww_> hi. is there a way to make thunar sort files by file extenion?
<ww_> extenSion even
<daskreech> ww_: #xubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> http://pastebin.com/m629fbaf7
<ww_> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> Thunar is an Xfce app they can best help you
<ww_> tnx
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: pastebin df -h
<Guest58586> how come when i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 my crons stopped working?
<Colonel_Panic> df -h?
<Guest58586> i did a release upgrade
<Colonel_Panic> what's df -h?
<ww_> lol, sorry, didn't mean thunar. i did mean dolphin....
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: In a terminal type df -h and then pastebin the results
<daskreech> ww_: :-)
<Colonel_Panic> http://pastebin.com/m3bf66db7
<Colonel_Panic> maybe there's not enough space in my / directory to do this?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: Well you are only using 100% of it
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: maybe time to go through and take out programs you rarely use?
<daskreech> You could take another 10 GB from /home and give it to /
<ww_> so.... is there a way to make dolphin sort files by file extension?
<daskreech> Though you are using over 300 GB in /home so maybe you may want to be more conservative
<daskreech> ww_: KDE3 ?
<Colonel_Panic> well I moved my /home dir to my big partition at /dev/sda3
<ww_> yes.
<daskreech> ww_: not that I know of
<ww_> uhh, that is not good for a default file manager. must have feature i'd say
<Colonel_Panic> I mean, I set up my sda3 partition to mount at /home
<ww_> how can i change the fefault fm back to konqueror?
<kalorin> haza: any luck?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: And it is there
<daskreech> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ww_> tnx
<Haza> Back, Folks i had real trouble getting flash to work with firefox last time i tried. What would you suggest is the easiest way to get flash working with firefox?
<Haza> kalorin`: Not yet im afraid
<Haza> Im just setting up all my server / java junk first
<daskreech> Haza: how did you install last time?
<Haza> daskreech: I remember placing flash library files into the firefox plugins dir
<daskreech> Oh good grief
<Haza> it would work initially because of permissions and such
<Haza> But i tried many ways to get it working
<daskreech> Haza: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<daskreech> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Haza> I remember that one too :)
<Colonel_Panic> so how can I find where all the space is being taken up?
<Colonel_Panic> should I just sudo apt-get clean
<Colonel_Panic> >
<Colonel_Panic> ?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: That's a good start
<Guest58586> anyone else have this problem?
<daskreech> or autoclean
<daskreech> Guest58586: Can't turn it back on?
<trappist> Colonel_Panic: install and run xdiskusage
<Guest58586> daskreech its on.... its just not running the script anymore
<daskreech> trappist: The point is he can't install anything
<trappist> o
<daskreech> Guest58586: Oh.  Umm look at the cron logs?
<Guest58586> */15 * * * * root /root/ms.pl is what needs to be ran
<Guest58586> what log?
<Haza> daskreech:
<Haza> 21:38:49 (234.33 KB/s) - `./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' saved [3044538/3044538]
<Haza> Download done.
<Haza> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Haza> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<daskreech> Cron log
<Haza> Sorry for the spam :)
<daskreech> Guest58586: alt+space -> Ksystem -> enter
<Guest58586> daskreech its a server
<Guest58586> well its a headless server i mean to say
<daskreech> Right. duh :)
<daskreech> Guest58586: /var/log shoudl have you covered
<daskreech> Haza: erk
<Haza> heheh
<Guest58586> tail -f /var/log/cron.log | grep ms.pl
<Guest58586> should work right?
<Haza> I  checked the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins dir and there is a shortcut to ../../flashplugin-nonfree
<Haza> in that folder are no files :)
<Colonel_Panic> ok what can I do to fix this sound issue?
<Guest58586> this means its running right?, Jun  9 13:45:01 sherleon-server CRON[1425]: (root) CMD (/root/ms.pl)
 * Haza chuckles
<Haza> I knew flash wold get me again :)
<Haza> *would
<Guest58586> Haza flash is EVIL!!!
<Guest58586> is there anyway to get live output from the cronserver?
<Guest58586> see all of the junk that gets spit out?
<daskreech> Guest58586: Yes it's running it
<daskreech> Guest58586: Modify your logging limits or do a dump from the outputof the command to your own personal log
<Guest58586> how do i do that and also what is the difference from raid 1 and raid 0 and what is better?
<Colonel_Panic> well the microphone works
<pbrabbit> Hello All
<Colonel_Panic> if the mic is on, I can hear its input coming through the speakersa
<Colonel_Panic> so I know the audio card is being seen
<Colonel_Panic> the issue seems to be with file playback
<pbrabbit> So How is everyone doing?
<pbrabbit> What type of Chat is this?
<anom01y> is kubuntu a good system for a desktop computer ?
<Colonel_Panic> it's mostly tech talk about Kubuntu linux
<anom01y> I need something that has good support and good quality
<pbrabbit> Thanks Colonel_Panic
<pbrabbit> Well Kubuntu is a nice distr.
<trappist> anom01y: you've come to the wrong place for an objective opinion on that - we all use kubuntu on the desktop
<ganesh> hai if i install virtualbox where should i add the vboxusers group
<Colonel_Panic> well, it's better to get the answer from us than from somebody who has never tried it
<anom01y> ok if I download kubuntu, does it use \kde 4 ?
<pbrabbit> Yes
<Colonel_Panic> get the Live CD
<Guest58586> what raid type should i use, 0,1,4,5?
<Colonel_Panic> try before you install it on your hard drive
<Haza> Guest58586: Hehehe, Alas i need flash
<SlimeyPete> anom01y: if you download the remix, yes
<anom01y> what is the link the the live cd
<anom01y> is the remix a live cd ?
<SlimeyPete> standard kubuntu has kde 3
<SlimeyPete> anom01y: yes
<anom01y> Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 4 Remix)
<anom01y> can I install that to the hard drive with no problems ?
<anom01y> and run lots of apps ?
<SlimeyPete> yes but bear in mind that kde 4 is still quite unfinished
<SlimeyPete> kde 3 is much more reliable
<anom01y> I am thinking about switching from Kanotix to Kubuntu
<Colonel_Panic> I'd say go with 3.5.9 for the time being
<Colonel_Panic> what's Kanotix like?
<anom01y> not too bad
<Haza> So, it looks like my plugin directory for firefox is pointing to a directory (/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree) that has no library file within it. Should i go and doanload the flasgplugin libraries myself then?
<Colonel_Panic> I been wanting to check out pclinuxos
<anom01y> but I've been using it for 2-3 years
<anom01y> they all speak German there
<Colonel_Panic> I'm wondering if this might not be an issue with my sound settings...
<anom01y> so getting help sometimes is hard
<Colonel_Panic> heh I have a German friend who's running Ubuntu and having some trouble
<Colonel_Panic> he was having trouble with samba yesterday
<anom01y> should I just get kubuntu hardy heron ?
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I ought to point him over there
<Colonel_Panic> get the live CD yeah
<Colonel_Panic> try it out
<Colonel_Panic> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised
<anom01y> 8.04
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: what kind of files?
<anom01y> should I get the alternate install cd ?
<Colonel_Panic> I dunno
<Colonel_Panic> I can tell the mic is working
<Colonel_Panic> but encoded sounds aren't playing
<Colonel_Panic> system sounds aren't working, nor are sounds in movies or audio files
<anom01y> Colonel_Panic: should I get the alternate install cd ?
<Colonel_Panic> alternate install cd?
<shane__> Odd-rationale:
<Colonel_Panic> well the live CD will allow tou to try it out and then to install it if you lie it
<Colonel_Panic> *like*
<mutable> Hello. How can I set Konqueror to open archives (zip, jar, tar.gz, ...) with KIO slaves by default? Currently when I try to open them it spawns external apps
<daskreech> SlimeyPete: KDE3 is unfinished
<daskreech> Just not QUITE unfinished :)
<SlimeyPete> heh
<anom01y> desktop cd or the alternate install cd ?
<anom01y> Im sure I will like it
<SlimeyPete> anom01y: desktop is a livecd
<SlimeyPete> alternate uses a text-based installer
<shane__> Odd-rationale: i got the freshh install complete and i put the ati catalyst control centre in as well as the driver fglrx it seems more glitchy and when i open ati catalyst i get black flicker lines on desktop does this sound right to you
<mutable> Nobody using Konqueror?
<daskreech> mutable: possible though unlikely
<mutable> daskreech: what's your favorite file managing method :) ?
<daskreech> rm ?
<mutable> :)
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I ought to reinstall the whole damn OS
<Colonel_Panic> I'm all out of ideas
<Pennycook> Colonel_Panic: I know a while ago I had issues with my sound drivers not working after a kernel update; have you tried using an old kernel?
<Colonel_Panic> no...
<anom01y> well the xubuntu install cd does not work
<Colonel_Panic> well, alien arena runs but there's still no sound
<jals> what's a good cd ripper?
<Pennycook> Colonel_Panic: If you restart, you'll be able to select an older kernel from your GRUB list.
<Colonel_Panic> think that may work?
<Pennycook> !k3b | jals
<ubottu> jals: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Pennycook> Colonel_Panic: It's worth a try.  It worked for me at one point.
<jals> hmm
<Colonel_Panic> I should have ALSA selected as my audio device, correct?
<jals> yeah i guess i'll try figure it out
<Colonel_Panic> how do I do that?
<jals> is there any with a more friendly UI for configing ripping bitrate etc?
<daskreech> Colonel_Panic: I dunno.  are we pulse audio now?
<Colonel_Panic> pulse audio?
<stunner> hi
<jals> also, is compiz fusion not installed by default on kubuntu?
<Colonel_Panic> should I try Open Sound System?
<anom01y> yeah I just got a new sound card and alsa doesnt support it (X FI extreme pci - e
<willi_ballenthin> jals: no compiz isnt installed by default
<rami> Is there any like an alarm clock for kub? since i dont know where my mobile phone is and i'm quitting school tomorrow.
<anom01y> I was told to use oss
<jals> thank willi_ballenthin, will have to remedy that
<willi_ballenthin> rami: look into kontact?
<willi_ballenthin> i know you can set events
<willi_ballenthin> and have alarms come up
<Pennycook> Colonel_Panic: K Menu > System Settings > Sound System > Hardware.  In "Select the audio device", Advanced Linux Sound Architecture is ALSA.  The General tab in the same menu lets you test if the sound works; it might be worth playing with the different audio devices.
<willi_ballenthin> perhaps have it trigger a sountd playing?
<rami> i want it to trigger "Oxygene Part 4" :D
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> i selected Open Sound System and got some sound!
<Colonel_Panic> let me make sure everything else works
<willi_ballenthin> rami: go to contact -> calendar -> new event -> reminder -> application/script
<willi_ballenthin> then mpg123 (make sure its installed)
<willi_ballenthin> and the file as a parameter
<willi_ballenthin> that should work..
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm...weord
<rami> i already found it thanks
<willi_ballenthin> oh ok
<ganesh> hello somebody pls help me when i tried virtualbox it shows install virtual box ose modules how could i install all these stuffs
<Colonel_Panic> it worked for a second, then when I opened a different file it went out again
<rami> but it has to trigger Jarre.
<willi_ballenthin> apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<willi_ballenthin> probably
<willi_ballenthin> im not entirely sure what the difference between ...module-generic and ...modules-386  etc. are
<willi_ballenthin> but try that ...generic package
<anom01y> anyone here think oss would be ok for a new sound card (creative XFI Extreme pci-e)
<ganesh> ok will try that
<todd__> My guess would be modules-generic probably works on either processor set, modules-386 probably is optimized for i386 (32 bit) systems, and most likely there is one for the amd-64 processor family as well
<Pennycook> ganesh: The generic package always depends on the latest module available (ie if you install it it will auto-upgrade your virtualbox modules when a new kernel is released)
<ganesh> thank u
<h2o> does disableing noatime bring better performance than realatime?
<msnbot> hello, my ubuntu has no fork() function installed. no ip_fw.h header file. how to get all those development stuff
<Tadu> ... and so Ubuntu joins the choir with AmigaOS of not having fork()? ^_^
<shane_> Odd-rationale: hey u still there
<gandhi_> I'm trying to install Java using the adept manager, but why is there so many java entries there? what should i choose? I want java runtimes for using azureus and plugin for firefox.
<SlimeyPete> msnbot: tried installing build-essential?
<daskreech> !compile
<SlimeyPete> <-- not a C programmer... but build-essential is always the first step
<msnbot> Its already installed
<msnbot> I need system header files
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Tadu> @msnbot: it's defined in /usr/include/unistd.h from package libc6-dev
<Daisuke_Ido> msnbot: the fork() function is deprecated, it's been replaced by spork()
<msnbot> okay.
<Daisuke_Ido> that was a joke.
<daskreech> friendlier and 89% more plastic!
<hellhound> is there a way to force the removal of an "installed" package?  i need to remove libghc6-hgl-dev but when i try from adept i get "there was an error commiting changes.  possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit wouldbreak packages"
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<daskreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use transmission?
<hellhound> is there a way to force the removal of an "installed" package?  i need to remove libghc6-hgl-dev but when i try from adept i get "there was an error commiting changes.  possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit wouldbreak packages"
<Haza> daskreech: By the way, i just copied the flash.so into the flashplugin-nonfree dir in the end :)
<ActionParsnip> hellhound: sudo apt-egt install -f then try again
<Haza> well, libflash.so whatever
<eMaX_> someone here also on #ubuntu and op there?
<ActionParsnip> or can ayone reccommend a torrent client that will watch a folder for .torrent files and start downloading them if i copy a .torrent to a monitored folder/
<ActionParsnip> eMaX_: why you asking/
 * dalew is away: Gone away for now.
<hellhound> ActionParsnip: i tried that i get "ghc-pkg: dependency X11-1.3.0 doesn't exist" and then "Errors were encountered while processing: libghc6-hgl-dev
<eMaX_> ActionParsnip: someone was self-confident enough to ban me from there about 4 hours ago and then went away
<eMaX_> on another topic - what may be the reason for kdm using 100 % cpu
<daskreech> Haza: Worked?
<Haza> Hehe, yup
<ActionParsnip> eMaX_: jussi01  is in
<ActionParsnip> eMaX_: make noises at him :)
<hellhound> ActionParsnip: any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hellhound: try individually installing what its moaning about
<Pennycook> ActionParsnip: KTorrent will do that.
<ActionParsnip> Pennycook: im on fluxbuntu but #kubuntu seems to house the smart cookies
<Pennycook> rtorrent is a pretty powerful terminal-based alternative, then.
<ActionParsnip> does it monitor folders/
<Pennycook> If you set it up right, yes.
<ActionParsnip> miiiint
<ActionParsnip> :)
<hellhound> ActionParsnip: i am not sure what you are meaning.  the only thing that "sudo apt-get -f install" moaned about is the libghb6-hgl-dev which is what i am trying to remove.  it is not installed properly because it could not find X11-1.3.0 and i looked through adept and it does not have a package named that... i do not need the libghc6-hgl-dev so i just want to remove it
<|Toad> i've got what's probably a really stupid question, but i'm just curious
<ActionParsnip> hellhound: could install it to remove it
<level1__> does anyone know how to enable japanese input in kde?
<|Toad> i've got 3 differnt kernels in my grub lisst, do i really need the older versions for anything?
<ActionParsnip> !ask toad
<ubottu> Factoid ask toad not found
<rickest> |Toad: no
<hellhound> ActionParsnip: it won't install because of that missing dependency and it won't remove because of that same missing dependency
<FoxI2> hellhound, This may help: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libghc6-hgl-dev
<ActionParsnip> hellhound: could use force
<Pennycook> |Toad: So long as everything is compatible with your new kernel, no.  Sometimes drivers can break.
<|Toad> okay
<|Toad> soo after i use it for a few day,s if all's well, i can jusst remove them from the grub list, or is there a way ro fully remove them?
<rickest> |Toad: uninstall them in adept_manager or whatever pkg management tool you're using
<|Toad> okay, thanks
<FoxI2> |Toad, I would make sure to always have the previous version kept on there. Just incase of emergencies. You can remove the third easily enough though.
<rickest> |Toad: if you haven't manually changed /boot/grub/menu.lst, I think it will remove them from the menu automatically
<|Toad> i'm still jsut pretty new at this, i used gutsy gibbon for awhile, then went back to windows, and it never updated hte kernel
<|Toad> now hardy seem to update the kernel weekly
<|Toad> hehe
<FoxI2> rickest, you're right. It does remove the menu entry.
<rickest> FoxI2: ah, thanks.  I change my menu.lst so I wasn't sure :)
<hellhound> FoxI2: thank you for the site... i made sure that i had all the dependencies installed and I do.. but i still cannot uninstall the libghc6-hgl-dev
<hellhound> ActionParsnip: how would I use force?  i have never used that before
<FoxI2> |Toad, I couldn't get on with Gutsy either. I went straight from Feisty to Hardy.
<|Toad> well, i never used feisty
<|Toad> my previous linux experiences before gutsy were reall old. like red hat 6 and mandrake 6
<|Toad> but gutsy got me hooked on kde3
<|Toad> i can't live without amarok now
<FoxI2> hellhound, I don't know much about this, but it sounds like an attribute is set wrong in a log somewhere, but I'm unsure.
<|Toad> i went back to windows for a few months, and just waited for a new kubuntu to come out so hopefulyl my built i wireless card would work
<FoxI2> |Toad, Wait until you see kde4!
<|Toad> i tried kde4 in gutsy for a day or so, dindt' like it
<mneptok> KDE4 makes some ... interesting ... assumptions about use of the desktop
<|Toad> i wish i could make hte task pane single height sometimes
<FoxI2> |Toad, try here > http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ and see if you can find any compatibility info. Either that or try for linux hardware lists in google.
<hellhound> FoxI2: is there a way to force the uninstall or tell adept to ignore the package?
<|Toad> i dont really use multiple desktops, or have like 10 windows upen
<|Toad> oh, my built in wireless works greay in hardy
<jhutchins_wk> |Toad: kde 3.5.x?
<|Toad> jhutchins_wk: whatever comes with hardy
<FoxI2> mneptok, I haven't had a chance to really look at it, but I'm certainly looking forward to it.
<|Toad> sorry for being such a noob
<FoxI2> hellhound, I can't think of anything at the minute. Let me have a look around and see.
<|Toad> yeah, 3.5.9
<hellhound> i found this site: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-hgl/+bug/202974     and it mentions changing the register.sh file to the right X11 bindings by typing "ghc-pkg list x11"  but it does not return anything when i do that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202974 in haskell-hgl "libghc6-hgl-dev won't install on hardy" [Undecided,New]
<jhutchins_wk> |Toad: Right click the desktop, configure desktop, I usually set the desktops to 2 because _sometimes_ I use a second one.  Right click the panel, choose Panel Menu, configure panel, arrangement/size=small.
<jhutchins_wk> hellhound: I believe no return is correct for that command, restart X for it to take effect.
<hellhound> jhutchins_wk: ok will be back
<|Toad> jhutchins_wk: omg, thank you
 * nainef is downloading 107 packages :)
<nainef> w00t
<hellhound> ok i got it to uninstall by editing the register.sh and removing the x11 dependency
<jhutchins_wk> hellhound: Sorry, I guess I didn't understand what you were trying to do.
<jhutchins_wk> hellhound: Glad you go ti t working.
<hellhound> jhutchins_wk: np and ty for everyones help
<l3x> hello ppl
<sensae> Hello
<l3x> what is the name of that console web browser?
<l3x> links or lynks?
<ganesh> anyone knows how to add to vxboxuser in kubuntu
<ganesh> hello anyone knows pls tell me
<stdin> ganesh: System Settings -> User Management
<ganesh> hen
<ganesh> then
<stdin> click the "Administrator Mode" button
<sensae> Find your user, modify it, add to vbox
<stdin> go to the Groups tab and click "Show system groups"
<sensae> I've got my phone successfully syncing to Mobical - a SyncML service. Anyone know what the easiest way is to sync Kontact with SyncML?
<stdin> ganesh: then you should be able to double click the group and add whatever uses you want
<zuinglio> i love all of you!
<ganesh> i cant find vbox there
<ganesh> i clicked modify but cant find it
<stdin> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<stdin> try giving that page a look
<stdin> I don't have it installed, so can only tell you what I remember from installing it a while ago
<Colonel_Panic> ok I don't know why, but if I change the sound settings to Open Sound System, it works for awhile but as soon as I close the application, it stops working. Then I have to go back into the sound settings and change the audio device setting to something different and then back again to get it to work again.
<ganesh> am alredy having one virtual box installed in the system
<Colonel_Panic> anybody have an idea why it's doing this?
<stdin> Colonel_Panic: with OSS usually only one application/process can use the sound card at any one time
<stdin> that's why we use ALSA or aRts
<Exilant> oh hi Colonel_Panic
<Exilant> succeeded in changing the mountpoints?
<Colonel_Panic> ok, but even if I use the same app again, it won't work until I switch the setting , restart the audio system, then change it back to OSS and restart it again
<Colonel_Panic> hey Exilant
<Colonel_Panic> I got the /home partition changed over, but there are a few issues still
<Colonel_Panic> it's not seeing my old /home partitin for me to delete it, and I'm having this sound problem
<Colonel_Panic> I mean my old /home directory
<Exilant> hm, did you rename your old home?
<Colonel_Panic> it wasn't on a discrete partition before
<Colonel_Panic> I did
<Colonel_Panic> home.old
<Colonel_Panic> but it doesn't show up after the reboot
<Exilant> weird
<Colonel_Panic> however, the space it took up is still somehow occupied
<Exilant> hm, was it perhaps mounted?
<Colonel_Panic> and I keep coming up against the space limitation
<Exilant> another partition?
<Colonel_Panic> Exilant: http://pastebin.com/m2a655215
<Exilant> oh wow
<Exilant> you really manage to fill 500 gigs, i'm impressed
<Colonel_Panic> it's all pr0n
<Colonel_Panic> (j/k)
<Colonel_Panic> lots of movies and stuff like that
<Colonel_Panic> music...
<Colonel_Panic> anyway
<Exilant> yeah, that takes space
<Exilant> try filelight
<Colonel_Panic> I have 3 partitions on the drive: the 9.2 GB sda1 which mounts at /, the  .5 GB sda2 partiti0n which is the swap file and and the 500GB big partition sda3
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I have
<Exilant> it gives you a graphical representation of what takes the space
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<Colonel_Panic> hold on
<Exilant> so you should see where the home.old went, if you accidentally moved it somewhere or sth. like that
<jhutchins_wk> Colonel_Panic: might be a good idea to boot from a live CD and look around.
<Colonel_Panic> I don't think I did
<Colonel_Panic> yeah?
<Exilant> well, maybe you didn't move it
<Colonel_Panic> think a liveCD will give me a different perspective on my filesystem?
<Exilant> and it gets kind of shadowed
<Exilant> with a livecd, you can change stuff that would normally be used
#kubuntu 2008-06-10
<Exilant> like moving home (which is also possible on the cl, but a bit dirty) or things on the system partition
<sensae> Anyone know of syncing software that can sync Kontact to SyncML?
<Colonel_Panic> well my main problem now is the sound issue
<Colonel_Panic> hey... what about /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Colonel_Panic> can I clear that out?
<Colonel_Panic> lots of crap in there
<Colonel_Panic> 256 MB
<Exilant> sudo apt-get clean should do that
<Colonel_Panic> what about lost+found?
<kilem_> hi all
<Exilant> hmm, that should be rather empty
<kilem_> i try a mce whit kubuntu 8.04
<Colonel_Panic> I just uninstalled the game Sauerbraten, but it still appears to be taking up 242 MB in /usr/share/games
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: if the system finds fragments or stuff during fsck, it gets there, if you find a lot in lost+found, something went wrong
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: it shouldn't. filelight caches the data, try restarting it
<Colonel_Panic> it's still there
<Exilant> ah
<Colonel_Panic> should I just delete it manually?
<Exilant> no
<Exilant> i guess there is a .deb like sauerbraten-data
<Colonel_Panic> how can I get rid of all that garbage
<Exilant> try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Exilant> another idea would be to clean out old kernels
<Exilant> might free up to a GB
<engineer> anybody here lives in Michigan?
<zismuc> spanish??
<Colonel_Panic> well, what can I do about this sound issue?
<zismuc> spanish??
<sensae> Anyone here using KitchenSync and SyncML?
<zismuc> spanish??
<zismuc> spanish??
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: what sound issue?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stdin> engineer: try in #ubuntu-us-mi
<Colonel_Panic> I have no sound
<Colonel_Panic> the mic works
<zismuc> gracias
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: maybe it's just muted somewhereß
<Colonel_Panic> When I un-mute the mic, I can hear mic'd sounds through the speakers, but no sound files can be played
<Colonel_Panic> I don't think so
<emanuel> Hey, anyone else having problems in FFX to show multiselect lists properly?
<engineer> stdin thanks
<Exilant> well, i don't know your sound chip, Colonel_Panic
<emanuel> Their bug tracker is too slow for me at the moment.
<Colonel_Panic> when I select OSS in the hardware Sound settings
<Colonel_Panic> it works for one playing of one file in one application
<Colonel_Panic> but if I try to play another sound, it doesn't work
<Colonel_Panic> or if I try using another app it doesn't work
<jals> ok i installed compiz via adept, and the settings manager, but it doesn't appear to be having any affect
<emanuel> Basically, in an edit form I select multiple values and press save. The values are stored but their are not displayed.
<Colonel_Panic> you have to enable compiz using the Advanced Desktop Effects app in the Settings manu
<Colonel_Panic> *menu*
<Exilant> Colonel_Panic: yes, with oss  only one app can play
<emanuel> I checked with konqueror and it shows the selected values as per what I saved using FFX.
<emanuel> Any clue?
<Colonel_Panic> but sound works under OSS
<Colonel_Panic> if I change it to anything else, it doesn't play
<Exilant> maybe some weird app hogging your sound system
<jals> Colonel_Panic, i have that, and enabled certain plugins, but they don't seem to work - do you mean there's some overall way i need to enable it?
<Colonel_Panic> what could be doing that? Sound is even out after a reboot
<jals> actually reminds me, i didn't reboot yet, maybe compiz needs that
<Colonel_Panic> there's a good tutorial about setting up Compiz in the Ubuntu forums
<jals> ok, gonna reboot first jic
<Colonel_Panic> check in #compiz-fusion they'll give you the link
<Colonel_Panic> you shuldn't have to reboot
<Colonel_Panic> though you may have to restart Xserver
<Colonel_Panic> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Colonel_Panic> but it will close many of your KDE apps
<engineer> /etc/init.d/X11 restart
<Colonel_Panic> sorry, ALL your KDE apps
<Exilant> well, i'm off home, good luck
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm
<georgewp> how do i completely remove KDE4 from a command prompt then reinstall it without having to reinstall my system?
<stdin> georgewp: why do you need to>
<stdin> ?
<georgewp> Well, I am having issues with the current install, for instance, my add remove programs doesnt work anymore, it crashed while installed updates so now when I try to run it, it says theres another isntance running and then it crashes
<georgewp> and I would like to upgrade to the newest KDE4 release
<stdin> !aptfix | georgewp, use this
<ubottu> georgewp, use this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> georgewp: then just add the ppa from the #kubuntu-kde4 topic
<georgewp> k
<georgewp> I added https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive to 3rd party software links
<georgewp> and it crashed again, so I am assuming that was the correc ppa
<georgewp> how do I remove that line from it
<lment> um, im ind anew to linux, and i have a few questions
<georgewp> what questions lment
<engineer> lment shoot
<engineer> are you from nyc?
<lment> im trying to install a program, and its becoming more difficult, i un balled it and now i would like to compile it but its not quite working the way it says on the internet faq site
<lment> ive tried to install many actually
<lment> can i past eht emessage here?
<engineer> no
<engineer> wait
<lment> ok
<georgewp> !pastebin
<stdin> georgewp: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<engineer> http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin
<stdin> georgewp: then *read* the page ;)
<lment> ok will read brb
<georgewp> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<georgewp> sudo: kate: command not found
<Colonel_Panic> kdesu kate
<engineer> georgewp sudo apt-get install kate
<stdin> georgewp: try "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then
<georgewp> i tried it without kdesu and it came up
<engineer> you won't be able to save it afterwards
<lment> i posted it on ubuntu paste
<engineer> give us the link
<georgewp> lol
<lment> o lol
<lment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18924/
<engineer> :|
 * georgewp notices how it doesnt save after reading engineer's statement
<georgewp> so whats up with kdesu
<engineer> kdesu allows you to open kate as root
<engineer> lment tried with sudo before gmake?
<stdin> georgewp: it won'r search the kde4 path though
<lment> i did use root
<lment> and i got the same msg
<lment> i even changed root pass etc ot hopefully reset or something, and perm denied
<lment> so im at a standstill =(
<georgewp> is there another command similiar to kdesu since kdesu wont work for me
<georgewp> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HunterSThompson> there a command that will let me see all my serial ports?
<stdin> [00:40]<stdin> georgewp: try "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then
<lment> ...
<sensae> I'm running Compiz, how do I change my number of virtual desktops?
<stdin> sensae: with the compiz config settings manager
<sensae> stdin: Which section?
<georgewp> i tried gksu gedit
<stdin> sensae: I don't know, I haven't used compiz in almost a year ;) try asking in #compiz-fusion if no one here knows
<georgewp> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list that was the only one that worked
<georgewp> so i have my adept working again
<stdin> georgewp: on the link, there are the repositories, right at the top of the page
<sensae> Fixed it :)
<lment> ok and my next question, how do i find out my wireless chipset?
<stdin> lment: try "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<lment> kk ty
<dick-richardson> can you get java in the 64 bit verion of kubuntu hardy?
<dick-richardson> *java plugin
<engineer> no
<engineer> wait for sun to launch it
<dick-richardson> kk
<stdin> dick-richardson: you can with the 32bit version of firefox running on 64bit
<stdin> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lment> if im trying to patch in drivers, how do i get the kernel headers and sources in order ot compile?
<engineer> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<stdin> lment: kernel headers are usually already installed
<lment> ah kk
<olskolirc> ahhhh a kubuntu room
<olskolirc> love my kubuntu
<engineer> channel
<stdin> kernel source is "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" (no sudo needed)
<engineer> not room
<stdin> engineer: both are acceptable terms
<engineer> i see no tv in this living room
<lment> hmm
<HunterSThompson> anyone know how to setup a motorala dct-2224 with mythbuntu?
<lment> i have the latest version of ubuntu, how do i determine the kernel? 2.6.25 or 2.6.24?
<engineer> lment uname -a
<lment> ty ty =)
<lment> that was easy tyvm
<Tann> What package(s) do I uininstall to remove kubuntu from my system?
<engineer> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> Tann: if that fails, see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ieatcereal> fortune
<ieatcereal> Random Fortune: quit When the quit statement is read, the bc processor  is terminated, regardless of where the quit state-  ment is found. For example, "if (0 == 1) quit"  will cause bc to terminate. 	-- seen in the manpage for "bc". Note the "if" statement's logic
<ieatcereal> :)
<georgewp> This is the same thing that hapened before, sun-java6-jre is hanging at "Preparing installation..." in adept
<stdin> georgewp: click the show details button
<lment> hmm, does ubuntu have a sources directory? for patching?
<lment> does it go by another name?
<georgewp> stdin, its a blue screen thats cut in half so its not showing the whole thing but what i can see looks like a terms of service
<stdin> georgewp: does clicking on the terminal window and pressing PageDown move it?
<eMaX> re
<georgewp> stdin, no
<stdin> georgewp: is the adept window maximised?
<georgewp> yes
<stdin> georgewp: ok, press Ctrl-Alt-Escape and click on the adept window, then open a term and do "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a", then you should be about to accept the license
<stdin> georgewp: I'll report that bug to the adept people too
<georgewp> ok, what  did was closed it and maximised it before i opened so i see the whole tos just wont let me click ok
<stdin> georgewp: try using tab
<stdin> (still a bug though, should use the GUI)
<georgewp> still wont let me accept
<georgewp> maybe it would let me accept in console
<stdin> georgewp: it will in a console
<stdin> but you have to kill adept first (that's what ctrl-alt-escape and clicking on adept does)
<georgewp> k sweet
<georgewp> did it in console, works like a champ
<georgewp> k, i did an upgrade of kde4.0 to 4.1 it didnt tell me to reboot though
<stdin> why would it?
<georgewp> i dunno
<georgewp> lol, i supose not since this aint windows
<_CrashMaster_> Why would plugging in a 2nd monitor cause Kubuntu to decide it will never leave 640x480?
<stdin> there's no need to restart, just logout and back in to get the new kde4 :)
<dick-richardson> you can just restart x if you'd feel more comfortable
<dick-richardson> ctrl-alt-bckspc
<stdin> don't do that
<dick-richardson> won't load the new stuff?
<stdin> no, I mean ctrl-alt-backspace, that the dirty way to 'restart' X
<stdin> it forcefully kills it
<dick-richardson> well, yeah...but doesn't the "new" stuff load when it starts back up?
<stdin> you can simply restart X from the login manager
<stdin> new what, it'd show the login manager
<Dragnslcr> dick-richardson- yes, but you'll also lose any unsaved files you have open
<stdin> easier to logout and then back in, or logout and restart the X server the right way if you want
<dick-richardson> yeah, you have to know what it does...suppose I should have clarified
<dick-richardson> same as hopping over to tty1 and 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<stdin> actually, that's still cleaner than c-a-bksp
<dick-richardson> I didn't know that
<georgewp> next error/issue, kwin-kde4 is upgradable but when i request an upgrad it says BREAK(upgrade) in red letters
<stdin> c-a-bksp is like pressing Ctrl-C for a normal app, plain kills it
<stdin> georgewp: ignore that, the package name as moved to kde-window-manager
<georgewp> oh
<Tann> stdin: when i try to remove the packages the site says to, i get an error. Its at http://pastebin.com/d3d1833df
<dick-richardson> yep
<georgewp> brb gonna log out and then back in
<stdin> Tann: odd, I guess "sudo touch /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop" should "fix" that error
<Haza> Hey folks. What do you recommend as a svn client?
<_CrashMaster_> Haza I just use the svn from repo
<_CrashMaster_> sudo apt-get -install subversion
<stdin> minus the '-'
<_CrashMaster_> fix: sudo apt-get install subversion
<_CrashMaster_> stdin: Got a moment?
<stdin> there's also kdesvn, but I just use the command line
<Haza> _CrashMaster_: Cheers mate! :)
<stdin> _CrashMaster_: it took me a moment to answer, you'd better hope I have 2 ;)
<Tann> stdin: it says that that file doesn't exits
<_CrashMaster_> heh stdin: On a Dell laptop, I plugged in an additional monitor and tried to set it up as a 2nd desktop. Things went badly. I've since unplugged the monitor, but I cannot convince KDE to leave 640x480
<stdin> Tann: the touch command creates it
<Tann> stdin: it says 'touch: cannot touch'/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop': No such file or directory
<Dragnslcr> One of the directories in the path doesn't exist
<stdin> Tann: ahh, try "sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/ ; sudo touch /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop"
<stdin> _CrashMaster_: not sure where that stuff is stored (and i don't use a 2nd monitor so never needed to find out)
<Tann> stdin: thx. That worked
<stdin> _CrashMaster_: I'd say try asking in #kde, someone in there is bound to know
<_CrashMaster_> Can do.
<sepeck> greetings.  I have the Kubuntu with KDE4.  Tried to run Adept manager to update and half way through it crashed (Update manager).  Now when I try and run Adept, it says I have another version running.  If I try and tell it to resolve it, then it crashes.  Any links/ideas?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> sepeck: See the bot's recommendation above
<sepeck> typing now
 * mr--t genii on the spot
<genii> mr--t:  :)
<sepeck> ldconfig defered process now taking place..... so I wait?
<genii> Yup
<sepeck> cool.  any signs/out puts to show it's finished/done?
<georgewp> what would the command be to edit my xorg.conf?
<genii> sepeck: Will just dump you back to a command prompt
<sepeck> oh cool, so it's done then :)
<genii> georgewp: From konsole: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf             from gui:      alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf              or: install kxgenerator and do it all from in there
<sensae> Does anyone know how to set up KitchenSync and Kontact?
<sepeck> yay, taht seems to have unlocked it.  Now to see if I can get the update going again :)  Thanks much
<genii> sepeck: You're welcome
<sepeck> I figured now is a good time as the wife is working and have to watch kids, so really can't be playing on the computer much :)
<georgewp> I found a website where some1 said they added Option "SLi" "yes" to their xconfig how would i add that, must I do something like "section: | "end section" with it or can i just add it last line?
<genii> georgewp: url for that please?
<georgewp> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/nvidia-sli-on-linux-499317/ (very last post)
<genii> georgewp: Look for video device section. Will have something like "Configured Video Device" if Hardy (8.04) or else the driver name of the video device if an earlier kubuntu. Insert the line just above EndSection    for there
<sensae> So no one here uses KitchenSync?
<georgewp> K, thank you very much genii, going to reboot and see what hapens
<georgewp> brb
<genii> sensae: Apparently no one that knows enough to assist, it would seem :(
<sensae> Drat :/
<sepeck> genii: thank you again.  updates worked and I was able to remove and re-add my openssh server so it works again (which means re-direct surf from work works again too :)  Happy days
<genii> sepeck: Glad to help :)
<genii> sensae: You might be better off to go about it from looking for KitchenSync ppl who are incidentally using it on ubuntu or debian
<genii> Bleh. My battery is dying
<sepeck> magic battery update to full (or does that not work in real life?)
<sensae> genii: I'll try that, thanks
<genii> sepeck: I think unfortunately I may have left my charger at work :/
<sepeck> ow
<sepeck> maybe if you type more slowly it will extend battery life?  hmmm...
<genii> Monitor says 9 minutes
<sepeck> how does one add a new user to the system?  I cam across one item saying to add a kde4 user deal but I don't seem to have a corosponding entry in system menu
<sepeck> kuser-kde4 I mean
<stdin> sepeck: system settings -> user management
<will01> anyone know how to control gnome applications with irkick?
<genii> will01: Maybe ask in #ubuntu
<sepeck> in kde4?  I don't have a user management in System Settings
<stdin> sepeck: you didn't say in kde4
<will01> genii, i figured id ask in both seeing as it involves both guis
<genii> stdin: Actually he did
<sepeck> :)
<stdin> "<sepeck> how does one add a new user to the system?  I cam across one item saying to add a kde4 user deal but I don't seem to have a corosponding entry in system menu" not in that line ;)
<genii> OK not explicitly then.
<sepeck> most of the goole links are blogs mentioing how hard it is to add a user but not much inthe way of actually doing so :)
<genii> sepeck: I'd just recommend good old commandline
<stdin> use the kde3 system settings, Alt-F2, /usr/bin/systemsettings
<sepeck> I wasn't as explicit as I perhaps should have been
<stdin> sepeck: I just didn't read scroll-back
 * genii hopes georgewp shows up in the next 5 minutes
<sepeck> sudo adduser it is
<georgewp> I added a line to my xorg.conf to enable SLI configuration and rebooted my pc to find a slugish boot and no boarders along the programs that i run and no programs showing up in my task manager. I also could not type in programs that i run but I was about to type in the search block in the kicker. When KDE booted I also recieved a sound card error but was able to hear the KDE boot audio. Before I updated my xorg.conf I also
<georgewp> upgraded to KDE 4.1 with no errors, even logged out and back in with no errors so not sure if this error generated from the added the sli enabled line or the KDE upgrade.
<pteague> how do i set up a vpn connection?  i have all the network-manager packages (except -dev) installed & i can't seem to create a vpn connection
<colzani> hi people, i have kubuntu 8.04 in my acer 4520, and when i back from suspend or hibernate mode, the sound not work.
<georgewp> same errors, I removed the Config "SLI" "yes" line from my xorg.conf so it is definitly the upgrade to kde 4.1 causing the errors
<buckethead> Heya. Where are shutdown events logged? I've got some kind of network-manager problem but it scrolls by too fast for me to read enough to google it.
<pteague> anybody know where rdesktop shows up in the menu?
<genii> Internet...krdc
<genii> georgewp: Made it back I see. Any progress?
<pteague> genii: ah, ty
<pteague> now... to figure out how to keep the pptp vpn from continuing to disconnect me...
<georgewp> genii, yes the SLI worked fine but before i enabled SLI i upgraded my KDE 4.0 to 4.1 which made it so I couldnt type, typing came back (i dunno why) but I have sound errors, and do not have boarders on any programs running and my task tray isnt working
<georgewp> I am sure there are more issues that I havnt found yet
<shinigami> hi
<genii> georgewp: kde4 ?
<shinigami> leh kenal g
<georgewp> yes kde4.1
<shinigami> km da dmn?/
<georgewp> shinigami, what language is that
<genii> georgewp: You might want kde-window-decorator for the border issue. The task tray you might have to add a system tray widget to the bar
<Agent_bob> Indonesia ?
<shinigami> yes
<georgewp> pearsong
<genii> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
 * genii remembers some TLD stuff now and then
<genii> georgewp: Also for kde4 specific stuff perhaps visit #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<georgewp> genii, thats the thing I already have one on the bar, and when I first run a program it shows the program in the tray for a split second. Just like right before i get the audio driver error issue, I hear KDE boot up audio
<georgewp> Seems most are idle in there
<georgewp> do you know a command to downgrade back to 4.0?
<genii> Not offhand
<solo_> !seen engineer
<ubottu> Factoid seen engineer not found
<NickPresta> georgewp, what are you trying to do?
<shinigami> where u come
<georgewp> NickPresta, my system worked 100% before I upgraded from KDE4 to KDE4.1 with the upgrade I lost sound, the ability to type with a keyboard, task tray widget, boarders around running programs. Those are just the aparent issues I am sure there are many more. Though if I could downgrade back to just KDE4.0 untill the issues get ironed out that are causing these errors in 4.1
<NickPresta> georgewp, does the repo contain the 4.0 packages? Or have they been replaced by 4.1?
<NickPresta> I would ask in #kubuntu-kde4.
<georgewp> let me check
<buckethead> When is 4.1 scheduled to come out?
<willi_ballenthin> i have kde4 and kde3 installed right now, hows the best way to remove 3?
<willi_ballenthin> july 29
<pteague> ok, how do i set up kvpnc to reroute all network traffic to machines on 192.168.168.* ?  do i need to use 192.168.168.0/32 ?
<buckethead> Thanks. I was thinking about digging into plasma a little. Probably better to wait, lol.
<genii> pteague: That would be the correct netmask for the entire Class C yes
<shinigami> hi
<georgewp> I seemed to have fixed those issues
<Agent_bob>  /32 ?     not /24 ?
<georgewp> Reinstalled kde4
<Agent_bob> isn't /8 the a class   /16 the b class   and /24 the c class ?
<georgewp> Though how do I run Desktop Settings in sudo so I can shange the theme, selecting a new theme and apply returns nothing
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Agent_bob> !kdesu | georgewp
<ubottu> georgewp: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Artimus> Anyone ever try the Acronis TrueImage Linux Server?  I've only found one Linux app that causes me more trouble: Vmware.
<georgewp> bash: Kdesu: command not found | bash: Ksudo: command not found
<NickPresta> georgewp, case sensitive
<NickPresta> georgewp, kdesudo, not Kdesudo
<georgewp> sorry, ok i got that, now I am just not sure of the syntax for Desktop Settings
<georgewp> to run it from a command prompt
<NickPresta> georgewp, Desktop Settings = system settings?
<georgewp> no, just the gui desktop, to change wallpapers and themes, etc
<shinigami> hi how are u
<NickPresta> you shouldn't need root permission to change your user themes
<georgewp> When I select a new theme, and then apply the desktop does nothing
<NickPresta> In the event that you have to be root, do this: Press Alt+F2. Type in "kdesudo kcontrol" (without quotes). You can change your theme and such in the Appearance tree
<georgewp> k thanx
<georgewp> k, now I recieved a fatal error with the desktop and it crashed, all I see is a blue background, how do I get a new one to load?
<Agent_bob> Ksudo: command not found  <<< classic.  :)
<georgewp> lol
<Agent_bob> there has never been a [K,k][S,s][U,u][D,d][O,o]
<genii> Agent_bob: Mybe there should be.
<genii> insert an a in there
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> would use upper or lower case for the k ?
<genii> lower
<Agent_bob> he would have gotten the same error then ;/
<georgewp> is there a text command to recycle kde, or restart kde, my xserver is still running but KDE crashed
<genii> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 restart           (or just kdm  depends on what you got)
<Agent_bob> dcop maybe
<kalorin`> has anyone gotten wireless networking to work wtih 8.04?
<kalorin`> I'm having a heck of a time, wired works fine, wireless acts like it should work but can't see to dhcp any addresses from any network, encrypted or wide open
<Agent_bob> three fingured salute will/should reset xorg tho
<kalorin`> it's bizarre, I can see the networks and see that they're encrypted and all that but no dice connecting to any
<kalorin`> and it's a centrino laptop, and yes I've read stuff about it all day, and determined that I have the driver and the ieee80211 modules
<genii> kalorin`: My Realtek 8187 and my D-Link DWL-G630 work flawlessly
<kalorin`> knetworkmanager just doesn't even give me an option for wireless, it's grayed out
<georgewp> When I type that I get, Stopping K Display Manager: kdm-kde4 not running (/var/run/kdm-kde4.pid not found).| Starting K Display Manager: kdm-kde4.
<georgewp> and nothing hapens
<kalorin`> genii, what is the device name for your wireless device?
<kalorin`> eth1 or wlan0 or what?
<genii> kalorin`: The Realtek is wlan0 and the D-Link is ath0
<kalorin`> hrms..
<kalorin`> interesting
<buckethead> I've got an atheros that works pretty good too
<buckethead> kalorin`: This helped me figure out my problems.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<kalorin`> I'll take a look thanks
<shinigami> hi
<pteague> ok, how do i need to setup this network thing so that i get a net mask of 255.255.255.0 ?  apparently with 192.168.168.0/32 i end up with 255.255.255.255 :(
<kalorin`> 192.168.168.0/24
<mr--t> 32 would take up all the bits
<Agent_bob> 8.16.24.32
<pteague> dang it, /24 doesn't work either... it's still giving me 255 across the board
<pteague> so i'm guessing kvpnc is screwing up
<shinigami> hi
<mr--t> shinigami: this is a channel that offers help do you hvae a question?
<mr--t> have^
<shinigami> quatsion?
<genii> shinigami: question = pertanyaan
<shinigami> have apic
<mr--t> yes a question about kubuntu
<shinigami> asl plz
 * mr--t its all you genii
<kalorin`> ok, so knetworkmanager is no longer seeing any of my devices, even the wired one
<genii> shinigami: "asl" etc ->  sesuai  sini
<kalorin`> when I plug a cable in, it doesn't even dhcp it's address on it's own without my kicking it
<kalorin`> if I force it to dhclient eth0 it gets an address and everything's fine, works no problem, except that knetwork manager can't see any devices still
<kalorin`> so weird
<genii> mr--t: I'm relying on a dodgy online english to malay translator :?
<genii> :/   even
<mr--t> good luck with that
<dwidmann_laptop> Hey guys (and perhaps girls too :P), what would be the best way to *manually* set the resolution for a monitor ??????????
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop this is irc, where men are men,   and women are men,     and children are fbi agents.            (edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?)
<Agent_bob> best is a subjective term
<genii> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: I guess I could ***try*** to do that, but it would be rather inconvenient, I was hoping for something involving xrandr, seeing as this is a laptop and an external monitor (tv actually, in a hotel, so it'll be by no means a permanent connection)
<genii> Hmm
<haryono> how to remove panel from kubuntu scree?
<haryono> help me pls
<shinigami> where u come
<solo_> QUESTION!: i just installed GFXBOOT and i cant find it anywhere.... any ideas??
<haryono> indonesia south east asia
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: can you lend me your xorg.conf (or any other one that manually specifies the res), kind of forgot that hardy comes with umm, a rather empty xorg.conf
<dwidmann_laptop> anyone elses with the info I require would work also, if anyone else is home :)
<haryono> how to remove panel from kubuntu that cause my window screen shrink
<haryono> help me pls
<Boohbah> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<kalorin`> ok this is just crazy
<genii> shinigami: I am from Canada.
<kalorin`> I've turned off all encryption on my wap
<kalorin`> I can see the dumb thing
<kalorin`> I can see the ESSID
<kalorin`> scan for it whatever
<kalorin`> I can not get an IP address from it
<kalorin`> I can see the drivers for ipw2200 are installed along with the ieee80211 module
<dwidmann_laptop> kalorin`: , try rebooting both your computer and the router
<kalorin`> dwidmann_laptop: been done several times
 * mr--t ooo canadaaa...
<kalorin`> knetworkmanager doesn't even show the wired network when I open that
<genii> mr--t: Yes, that land of igloos and beer
<kalorin`> all the tabs are grayed out and it says no devices
<kalorin`> of course eth0 is connected and working fine
<dwidmann_laptop> kalorin`: might need to after any alterations to the routers configurations, I've had issues with that in the past ...
<mr--t> / me wonders if genii heard the tune ...
<genii> mr--t: O Canada... Our home but native's land....   etc
<genii> But I stray OT
 * mr--t thats the one
<Sneedly> !lal
<ubottu> Factoid lal not found
<Sneedly> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kalorin`> wlassistant sees the network, essid and all that
<kalorin`> seems to think that it's encrypted, so I turned wep back on
<kalorin`> no dice
<kalorin`> router reboots every time a config is changed
<kalorin`> just how it works
<dwidmann_laptop> nobody has an xorg.conf with the resolution stuff in?????? bummer.
<kalorin`> nothing makes me unhappier than to format off the laptops' working XP install and see linux fall on it's face like this
<kalorin`> gives the with ammunition
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Maybe look at /etc/X11/1xorg for ideas
<kalorin`> dwidmann_laptop: mine when I installed it yesterday didn't have it right, in fact it autosensed it all wrong from the panel and the font was HUGE
<Agent_bob> haryono right click panel    remove this panel   ?
<kalorin`> couldn't even use it
<kalorin`> had to set it to DDC off or something int eh config
<dwidmann_laptop> kalorin`: opposite problem here, autodetected all wrong and everything is tiny
<kalorin`> crazy
<kalorin`> try setting that flag and restartin
<kalorin`> hang on I'll find it
<dwidmann_laptop> it's a rather large tv, seems the virginia beach ramada has upgraded to 32" LG LCDs :)
<kalorin`> um...
<solo_> can someone tell me also how to install real player or something to mimic such?? FF 3
<kalorin`> dwidmann_laptop: in the device set Option "DDC" "no"
<kalorin`> and restart
<kalorin`> you might have th esame problem but differnet symptoms
<kalorin`> autodetected wrong
<dwidmann_laptop> I don't have anything in the device section, but I guess I can try that anyhow.
<kalorin`> I just had "Identifier "configured vdie device"
<kalorin`> that was all
<kalorin`> added that line and it was suddenly "useable"
<dwidmann_laptop> my problem is it won't let me pick the resolution I need, I need to set it to 1366x768, and it's trying to run it with 1024x768 or something ..... I'll try that line though, and I hope it will work
<dwidmann_laptop> brb, restarting X
<Agent_bob> 1366x768 o.O
<solo_> lol
<kalorin`> fixed?
<solo_> <drum role>
<Agent_bob> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solo_> ty!
<Agent_bob> yw!
<dwidmann_laptop> kalorin`: wow, seems you were right, whatever that option does, it certainly seems to have helped, a lot.
<dwidmann_laptop> seems the res still isn't quite right though
<dwidmann_laptop> it's cutting off at the top
<haryono> help me to remove panel from kubuntu screen pls
<dwidmann_laptop> it still won't let me set the proper resolution, seems it's trying to use 1280 x 768
<dwidmann_laptop> haryono: killall kicker
<Agent_bob> haryono right click panel    remove this panel   ?
<willi_ballenthin> haryono: can you not right click->remove?
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop ummm that might kill more than one panel  ;/
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: and it lets them come back later, but for those looking for a quick fix ....... he asked over and over again and wasn't very specific, what can I say :P
<dwidmann_laptop> I still need a sample xorg.conf file ... looks like I'm stuck googling
<Sneedly> how do i set up ark to accept .rar files?
<Agent_bob> heh.  yeah i know.  i just uparrowed to repost what i already told him
<Agent_bob> Sneedly install unrar-free ?
<Agent_bob> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Did you look at /etc/X11/1xorg yet?
<dwidmann_laptop> ???
<dwidmann_laptop> lemme see
<Sneedly> !unrar-free
<ubottu> Factoid unrar-free not found
<Sneedly> Agent_bob: it doesnt tell you there
<Agent_bob> so the infonode is wrong.   so sue me.
<Agent_bob> ;/
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: that file doesn't exist
<Agent_bob> Sneedly but i thought installing unrar-free was the answer.   you may need to set a mime type too
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: OK. On mine it does and has the actual info which seems lacking in the stock hardy xorg.conf
<Agent_bob> Sneedly i try to avoid all "non-free" krap
<Sneedly> Agent_bob: is there another way to do it?
<Agent_bob> probably,  but that doesn't mean i know what it is...
<Sneedly> Agent_bob: haha i'll see what happens
 * Agent_bob is only 7 years old.
<haryono> dwidman, Agent Bob, Willi....when i klik right only display configure panel......remove from the panel..etc..no one say remove all panel
<Sneedly> Agent_bob: no way
<kalorin`> well, looks like I'm formatting and reinstalling again
<kalorin`> just see if it's got somethign weird going on
<kalorin`> hopefully that'll fix it, though I can't imagine why
<kalorin`> sad realy
<kalorin`> really
 * genii wonders if Agent_bob counts in dog years
<dwidmann_laptop> brb folks, trying something, if it doesn't work, you know I'll be back :P
<genii> Or possibly leap years
<haryono> im hopeless to remove panel in my screen its caused screen shrink
<Agent_bob> repost for sneedly's sake   " this is irc, where men are men,   and women are men,     and children are fbi agents. "
<haryono> no way out to remove panel on my kubuntu screen
<Sneedly> fbi why would they be here
<dwidmann_laptop> no gold
<Sneedly> im out of the loop
<haryono> show me how to remove all panel from my screen pls
<Solo_ZzZ> wow... massave lag
<Solo_ZzZ> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Solo_ZzZ> lol
<dwidmann_laptop> that didn't help either, still no luck :(
<dwidmann_laptop> I need some ideas folks, shower me with lovely ideas!
 * Boohbah showers dwidmann_laptop with lovely chocolate rain
 * Agent_bob thinks of a world where computers are completely obsoleet and people have lives </mental image to dwidmann_laptop>
<dwidmann_laptop> What are these lives, and do you have any for me to resell on the black market?
<Agent_bob> ummmm   well,  actually, ...
<Agent_bob> hehhe.   no.
<Boohbah> at least not while the fbi's lurking
<Boohbah> <_<
<Boohbah> >_>
<dwidmann_laptop> I just tried adding a subsection display to the screen section, and added the correct depth and resolution, but it's not taking for some reason or another.
<dwidmann_laptop> Boohbah: hehe
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: Does your monitor do this resolution of 1366 ?
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: according to google, yes.
<dwidmann_laptop> according to the back of the tv, it's an LG 32LC5DC
<dwidmann_laptop> assuming my brother just read that off right
<Agent_bob> 16:9
<dwidmann_laptop> I think so yes ...
<rav> hello. i installed kpowersave and powersaved, but the cpu throttling is not enabled. I'm using a amd turion 64 dual core, how can I enable this?
<genii> dwidmann_laptop: I'd recommend installing read-edid package. Then to run something like: get-edid | parse-edid     and study the output
<anom01y> jeesh
<anom01y> having serious issues trying to install xubuntu AND kubuntu
<anom01y> two different computers
<anom01y> kubuntu installed fine but when I turn the computer on after the installation
<dwidmann_laptop> oops
<dwidmann_laptop> oh well .... genii, read-edid is not available
<anom01y> it sais mbr: fa:
<anom01y> then it does nothing
<anom01y> ????
<anom01y> I repartitioned the hd using the installer cd, and it installed everything
<anom01y> selected the right hard drive
<anom01y> what does FA: stand for ?
 * dwidmann_laptop waits impatiently
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm so frustrated today, my dad really stresses me out ... sorry
<anom01y> everyone sais ubuntu is good but I've had nothing but problems
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop that modle shows to "Supported Computer     1024 x 768 "
<genii> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2.1 (hardy), package size 12 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc)
<anom01y> trying to install it on two different computers cant even work for any of them
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: hahahahahahaha, that's funny.
<anom01y> md5sum is good
<anom01y> tried 2 different copies
<anom01y> did everything right
<Agent_bob> shopper.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs
<dwidmann_laptop> must be my fault, time to update
<anom01y> what does mbr fa: mean
<dwidmann_laptop> nope, still no candidate
<anom01y> I think I might go back to debian
<dwidmann_laptop> (wow, this internet connection must be beast, it did that in like 2 seconds or less)
<dwidmann_laptop> oh wait, I didn't read that completely, it's only available for i386 and ppc.
<anom01y> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ?
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop funny ?
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: that's and interesting tidbit, it seems to let me push it quite a bit higher than that though
<dwidmann_laptop> I don't even remember what I thought was funny now to tbh Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop yes.  just saying that that rez might work for you seeing that they do advertize it's support.
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: but 1024x768 looks absolutely terrible ..... honest.
<rav> any idea why kpowersave would have cpu throttling disabled?
<lovely> anyone know a reson xmms wont load in adept onto hardy heron
<genii> anom01y: The drive isn't set bootable
<lovely> say's BREAK.
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop pfft.  you're just too close to it     lol
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: oh, so if I stand back, about 3/4 mile, I should be good huh?
<frybye> Hi - please remind me how to list active processes and kill the one I want gone in the consol...?
<anom01y> hello ?
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop oh don't be rediculess,   only 1/2 mile is fine
<anom01y> am I just typing for fun or can anyone help me I've been trying to install ubuntu for 2 days now
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: sure, if I'm going blind (and I probably am)
<Agent_bob> frybye ps pidof top kill killall pgrep pkill   any/all of those.
<dwidmann_laptop> I wonder about 640 x 1138 though , hmmm
<Agent_bob> dwidmann_laptop i was only reporting what the vender was advertizing about that modle.
<anom01y> HELLLLLLLLLLLP
<dwidmann_laptop>  brb
<anom01y> ANYONE: what do I do if kubuntu hardy heron 8.04 latest installation type cd
<anom01y> installs
<anom01y> but then when the computer tries to boot it sais
<anom01y> "mbr fa:"
<anom01y> and sits there and does nothing
<Agent_bob> use a different boot loader ?
<frybye> tks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> frybye welcome.
<genii> anom01y: Hit a  then 1
<genii> Bah left
<Ninjara> I've tried out the KDE 4.0.4 packages and uninstalled them, now trying the 4.1b packages gives me a bunch of broken dependencies and a refusal to install.  What's the most likely source of error here?
<lsemple> hello?
<Agent_bob> !pestilence | should be tied to patience and verse vice'a
<ubottu> Factoid pestilence not found
<buckethead> Gah. I lost my KDE 4 default theme for something vaguely gnome-ish when I started compiz. Can I get the KDE4 theme and use compiz?
<Ninjara> I uninstalled 4.0.4 cleanly and removed the apt lines, did an apt-get update, added the 4.1b apt lines, update again, etc., all schould be clean, theoretically.
<lsemple> ANYONE HERE able to help ?
<Agent_bob> !kde4 | Ninjara
<ubottu> Ninjara: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<lsemple> I need help
<Ninjara> lsemple: If you ask the question, maybe.
<lsemple> Ninjara: question: I install kubuntu on my brand new computer
<frybye> lsemple: just ask - don't ask to ask...
<lsemple> using the kubuntu 8.04 installer cd (for installation only)
<lsemple> and everything goes fine, I select all the options
<Agent_bob> <lsemple> Ninjara: question: I install kubuntu on my brand new computer  <<< that question not
<lsemple> format, partition the hd, install kubuntu
<dwidmann_laptop> Well Well, seems it behaves differently when I have that noDDC thing set. I can't get it the way I want either way, I wonder if I can just get VLC fired up and see if I can tolerate the problem
<lsemple> then when I reboot, I get "mbr fa:"
<lsemple> and it sits there and does nothing
<Ninjara> Agent_bob: Thing is I followed the howtos from kubuntu.org to the letter, as far as I recall.  That page is pretty much where I'm coming from.
<lsemple> I hit "a" and 1234f appears
<genii> lsemple: hit 1   now
<frybye> Isemple - put your whole question on one line of text  - much easier to read/understand... ok?
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> ok so when it sais mbr fa: I hit "1"
<lsemple> ?
<dwidmann_laptop> bbl folks
<lsemple> or, "a", then "1"
<Agent_bob> frybye is it just me, or did he make several statements and never ask a question ?
<lsemple> cause none of them are working
<genii> lsemple: When it says 1234f after you hit a then hit 1
<lsemple> I did that nothing happens
<frybye> Agent_bob: he is -leading up too the question - the suspense is killing... heheh
<Agent_bob> :)
<lsemple> here is the question: why wont my new kubuntu installation boot ?
<lsemple> (grub)
<Agent_bob> genii out of curiosity, (never having see that before)  is that the bios or some strange boot loader doing that ?
<genii> lsemple: You had lilo previously, or you put /boot partition someplacxe not marked as bootable?
<frybye> Isemple - is the kubuntu the only os on the system?
<lsemple> I am overwriting another system
<lsemple> that used grub aswell
<Agent_bob> /boot needs to be bootable ???
<lsemple> I dont think the kubuntu install cd properly formated / partitioned the cd
<Ninjara> Eh, of course, a dedicated kde4+kubuntu help chan.  Sorry, guys :p
<lsemple> er the hd
<lsemple> and if I selected the wrong hd, then my old installation would have booted
<frybye> perhaps others will comment on this suggestion: but maybe you should use gparted live cd to reformat the hd completly and then re-install with kubuntu - are you using version 8.4?
<lsemple> so the kubuntu cd did something
<frybye> ee e 8.04
<lsemple> 8.4
<Agent_bob> lsemple you are letting ubiquity install grub to the mbr  are you not ?
<lsemple> so the installation cd doesnt repartition the hd ?
<genii> Agent_bob: On some embedded systems using diskonchip or booting to external device it goes to lowlevel bios routine/disassembler and "a" tells it to show your current memory location, 1->4 chooses partition to boot to if not marked bootable
<lsemple> whatever is on that basic kubuntu installation alternative cd
<lsemple> I will try 1,2,3,4
<Agent_bob> genii ah i see.    i guess i'm not too old to learn something...
<genii> Agent_bob: It's pretty esoteric
<lsemple> well
<lsemple> 1 2 3 and 4 dont work
<frybye> - with my non-expert status - I would tend to reformat the box - use the normal cd/dvd and not the alternative and see if that did it with default choices...
<Agent_bob> acroamatic even
<lsemple> use a live cd to format the hd
<lsemple> then boot the alternate installation cd and install
<lsemple> ?
<genii> lsemple: Did you do something like install grub to sdb1 sdc3  or so instead of just sdb sdc ?
<frybye> I am not sure if using the alternate cd is clever if there is no special reason for using that and not the regular one...?
<lsemple> well I just selected the hd it gave me in the list of hds
<lsemple> pretty straight forward
<genii> lsemple: sdc=hard drive. sdc1=partition
<lsemple> well I will try the whole thing over again
<lsemple> but first I will boot a live cd and format the partition
<Agent_bob> waste of time.  ubiquity almost crys if you don't let it format / anyway.
 * mr--t waves to frybye
<frybye> genii - am i right in thinking that the   alternative   cd offers more choices during install - and so more chance of making mistakes...?
<frybye> hi mr--t
<genii> Agent_bob: Some interesting reading for you on the "a" 1,2,3,4 thing btw http://stezz.blogspot.com/2007/11/debian-etch-on-thinkpad-x31-via-usb.html
<Agent_bob> frybye more options != more chances of mistake.   more options = more chances to customize things.
 * Agent_bob goes to his root to read.
<frybye> Agent_bob: depends on the level of competance of the installer I guess.. which would be appropriate...
<genii> frybye: The alternate has advantages: more drivers,less ram needed,also you can dynamically alter the install by way of the 2 busybox consoles at alt-f2 and f3 and see stdout messages on alt-f4 for debugging
<Agent_bob> frybye what i'm saying is.  0 options does not mean 0 errors.    think about M$
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<frybye> Agent_bob: right I get it..
<frybye>  c u later - off to do other stuff...
<[Relic]> Agent_bob, hey hey hey, no disrespecting Microsoft; you know it too a lot of time, money, and determination for Microsoft to beat VolksWagen's world record of making 22 million bugs!   :)
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm, i t seems to be playing n ice with 1280 x 768!!
<seba_> gente... hay algun comando para hacer un chequeo del sistema? como un scandisk?
<genii> gah
<seba_> porque tengo multiples problemas
<[Relic]> Anyone got a good guide on how to get the coretemps from the x-.25 kernel into the x-.24 kernels used by ubuntu/kubuntu?   :)
<dwidmann_laptop> [Relic]: a hard record to beat, but I think they've done it.
<mr--t> !es seba
<ubottu> Factoid es seba not found
<Agent_bob> [Relic] hehhe.    i like.      saw a quit message that stuck with me.  "if M$ ever makes something that doesn't suck, it will probably be a vacume cleaner!"   :)
<[Relic]> :)
<genii> !ar | seba
<ubottu> seba: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<dwidmann_laptop> Agent_bob: I love that one too, think I saw it as a UF sig though
<genii> mr--t: ip lookup on him shows argentina and not spain
<[Relic]> I have one of the 45nms and the coretemp.c is correct in 2.6.25 but not in 2.6.24, the current version lacks support for the 45nm coretemp and it is driving me nuts
<mr--t> i don't know how to do a lookup yet
<Agent_bob> mr--t /whois mr--t
<Agent_bob> mr--t right here in your irc client.
<Agent_bob> /whois mr--t
<genii> mr--t: rightclick on name, do a whois. this gives you normally either an ip or a name of their ISP connection. Copy and paste this to some lookup tool like dnsstuff, or else install whois and do it from terminal on own box.
<mr--t> oh
<Agent_bob> genii or konsole; whois *.*.*.*
<Agent_bob> !info whois
<ubottu> whois (source: whois): the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.24 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 272 kB
<genii> Agent_bob: Yup
<[Relic]> just use the force and read his mind  :)
<mr--t> sometime when i point to the name i can tell from the country code but i understand spanish
<Agent_bob> or "hunt" him down...   </hint hint>
<mjponce> !es mr--t
<ubottu> Factoid es mr--t not found
<Agent_bob> no pipe
<Agent_bob> !es | mr--t
<ubottu> mr--t: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | <<< that's a pipe
<ubottu> <<< that's a pipe: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<genii> ! ca | genii
<mr--t> yeah  i saw that
<Agent_bob> !i
<ubottu> Factoid i not found
<Agent_bob> they still haven't fixed that.
<mjponce> !Agent_bob
<ubottu> Factoid agent_bob not found
<Agent_bob> ubottu i is me neither.
<mr--t> the bot doen't speak canadien?
<genii> Apparntly not :)
<mr--t>  :-)
<genii> He'd be called aboottu then
<mr--t> xd
<genii> ;)
<mjponce> !abottu
<ubottu> Factoid abottu not found
<mjponce> !aboottu
<ubottu> Factoid aboottu not found
<Agent_bob> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> Agent_bob: Ok ok :)
<mr--t> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mjponce> genii?
<genii> mjponce: Regional joke.
<Agent_bob> daz rite
<genii> mjponce: Many Americans and others think Canadians say the word "about" in the phonetic way of "aboot"
<mr--t> they do
<Agent_bob> mr--t may i ask who "they" are ?
 * genii arms himself with slushballs
<Agent_bob> or do you imply that "all canadians do that" ?
<Agent_bob> which would obviously be imprecise
<genii> Agent_bob: For a person in Dallas you're pretty metropolitan
 * genii sips his beer...er coffee
<Agent_bob> but i'm not in dallas,  nor texas.
<genii> Agent_bob: Ah. Your lookup resolves there
<Agent_bob> i know.
<Agent_bob> i told it too
 * genii wonders if root@ is purposeful also
<buckethead> I tell DNS servers what to do sometimes. They usually don't.
<Agent_bob> yep
<mr--t> see so what good is a lookup then
<genii> buckethead: Mine are itinerant stubborn things which need kicking now and again
<Agent_bob> mr--t on most people it's "fairly" accurate
<buckethead> Plug pulling - gets message across faster.
<mr--t> oh i forgot your agent bob
<mr--t> secret agent
<Agent_bob> only on teusdays
<Agent_bob> it's no secret the rest of the week
<genii> mr--t: Most people are using a connection which resolves properly. Some use proxy servers for anonymity or to appear to be from a different location. On freenode they are usually not allowed.
 * genii hums the "Secret Agent Man" song
 * mr--t they given him a number and taken away his name
 * _2 goes binary and executes himself.
<buckethead> Not allowed? I used to TOR in all the time? Haha. The things you learn after its too late.
<Agent_bob> the policy on TOR has changed several times in the last several years here
 * Agent_bob says several several more times...
<buckethead> Like my policy on fixing your computer. Right now, I'm on a pay in beer kick. In two months, I'll probably want cash. Six months from then, I won't touch a computer for a year.
<Agent_bob> something like that, yeah.
 * mrLOw is waking up with: '1 1000 Homo DJs - Supernaut (Supernaut)' on mocp
 * genii works for free equipment
 * Agent_bob works for free somethings too...
<Agent_bob> oh that's not what you said...
 * mr--t pretty soon will work for food
<Agent_bob> s/thing/time/
<Agent_bob> mr--t :)   that may become a common thing.  the dirrection things are goung.
<Agent_bob> am i off topic again.  why do you guys do that to me?
<mr--t> Oh i'm not a gloomy gus
<Agent_bob> !ot | me
<ubottu> me: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Agent_bob> well looks like the gold coast has went to bed.    i think i'll fall out for a while.    shalom #kubuntu !
<lsemple2> ok
<lsemple2> I got kubuntu installed
<lsemple2> but I still cant get grub to install
<lsemple2> with the install cd
<buckethead> What?? I didn't think you could run kubuntu without grub?
<lsemple2> it installed with the alternative installation cd
<lsemple2> but when the computer restarts, I get mbr fa:
<lsemple2> er
<lsemple2> f1a:
<lsemple2> I hit "f" does nothing, I hit "1" I get 1234f, I hit 1,2,3,4,f and nothing happens
<lsemple2> grub doesnt load
<buckethead> I need to go back to not talking.
<lsemple2> how can I use the alternative installation cd to set up grub ?
<lsemple2> maybe I shouldnt use the alternate installer cd
<lsemple2> and just get the live cd and install from there
<Kubuntu_> Hi. Anyone know how to get apt / dpkg to install (track) source code - so that it's part of the package management database ?
<lsemple2> is there any way I can install grub ?
<lsemple2> I am using another live cd amt
<lsemple2> atm
<Parker1> I hope someone can help me. I have a realtek AC 97 that is not being recognized as a sound device.
<lsemple2> Parker1: onboard ?
<Parker1> Yes
<lsemple2> weird you'd think that would work
<lsemple2> Im having major problems too
<lsemple2> cant get grub to install from the alternate installation cd
<Parker1> Yeah. makes no sense
<lsemple2> you'd think simple problems like these would be figured out
<lsemple2> instead we have to pesker cocky smart asses for simple answers
<lsemple2> Parker1: I dont think anyone here cares to help, if I knew I would though
<genii> lsemple2: Harassing the help doesn't further your cause or endear you to anyone.
<lsemple2> ha they are watching
<genii> Nominally :)
<lsemple2> well I've been trying to install kubuntu from the alternate installation cd for over a day
<pteague> the only down side to trying to use kdesvn for my new job is it doesn't support cvs...  blech
<genii> lsemple2: When it stalls on alternate, did you go to 4th console and see what it is spewing out?
<lsemple2> genii: that wasn't my problem
<lsemple2> it installs fine, everything looks and seems to work
<lsemple2> but it fails to install a working grub
<lsemple2> (no error messages or anything, I just can't load the installation when I turn on the computer)
<genii> lsemple2: And since you seem to be installing on a different hd than the primary, does the primary have a bootloader of some kind?
<lsemple2> Im just wondering if I went the wrong direction and should have used the live cd instead and install from there
<lsemple2> genii: no I am installing to the correct hd
<Parker1> That's weird i had that same problem from the Alt,CD but I got the live working oay.
<lsemple2> I double checked it with a live cd
<genii> lsemple2: That answer and the previous answer are not actually answers to the questions that were asked
<lsemple2> I opened the fs just a sec ago, kubuntu is there
<lsemple2> I am installing on the primary, not a different hd
<lsemple2> the alternative installation cd doesnt set up grub for me
<lsemple2> so I just need to set up grub now
<genii> lsemple2: Did you have lilo before or some other loader?
<lsemple2> no
<lsemple2> I removed the previous partition with a live cd
<lsemple2> created 2 new ones
<lsemple2> 1 primary, and 1 sway
<lsemple2> swap
<lsemple2> then formatted them
<Daisuke_Ido> !enter | lsemple
<ubottu> lsemple: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Parker1> So if no one can help me i guess I'll just go back to Winblows
<genii> Parker1: Pleasant travels
<lsemple2> Parker1 try Kanotix
<Parker1> Wow, you sure aren't very nice.
<Parker1> Actually a bit snide.
<lsemple2> they have good support
<genii> Parker1: Was [01:31] <Parker1> So if no one can help me i guess I'll just go back to Winblows     very nice?
<lsemple2> you just have to catch Kano during his awake hours
<genii> We're volunteers
<Parker1> Wasn't mean.
<lsemple2> win does blow
<lsemple2> but
<lsemple2> there are only a few distros of linux I like
<Parker1> I am aware you are volunteers.
<lsemple2> windows xp is ok
<lsemple2> right now I am trying kubuntu, but not sure if I like it as I cant get anything to work
<Parker1> I actually have no problem with Windows my SuperComputer (trust me, aptly named such)  Dual boots Vista Enterprise and Ubuntu Studio
<genii> Parker1: If it's some intel HDA (many realteks are) try using the !intelhda factoid. This is if lspci | grep Audio    for instance reports some HDA audio
<lsemple2> Parker1: is your onboard enabled in bios ?
<lsemple2> and, does it work with a live cd ?
<Parker1> I don't know if it works with the live cd haven' really tried it.
<Parker1> No way to test that.
<lsemple2> no, you dont have a live cd ???
<lsemple2> kanotix has a good live cd
<Parker1> genii, pretend you are talking to a 10 year old idiot please?
<lsemple2> here is a good link for a great live cd
<Parker1> It is ac 97 that shows up a INtel chipset I gues.
<lsemple2> http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/preview/
<lsemple2> you can download that, use it for repairing computers ect, and test if your audio works
<Parker1> I've got 3 Live CDs
<Parker1> Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu
<lsemple2> ha, same
<lsemple2> lol
<lsemple2> but so far no luck getting any of them to install to the hd
<lsemple2> er
<Parker1> What sort of processor do you have and how much ram/
<lsemple2> well I am trying to install xubuntu on a old dell laptop
<lsemple2> and kubuntu on my main desktop
<genii> lsemple2: If your livecd boots and if you can obtain a command prompt. Assuming sda as the drive. Mount sda1 or wherever /boot is into perhaps /tmp . Then something like: grub-install --root-directory=/tmp and see if says anything informative about kernel images perhaps it may find.
<lsemple2> genii: I am on a kanotix live cd right now
<lsemple2> I wonder if I can do it from this cd
<genii> Parker1: What does:   lspci | grep Audio                     report please
<Parker1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> lsemple2: Since it's debian based, yes
<lsemple2> cool
<genii> Parker1: For 1 line you don't ned pastebin
<genii> *need
<Parker1> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Parker1> I know that genii, I was just preparing for it to be like 8 lines.
<genii> Parker1: Yes, it's one of those 82801 Intels.
<genii> !intelhda | parker1
<ubottu> parker1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> Parker1: Incidentally in bios you should be able to set it ac97 or to hda
<lsemple2> genii: my kubuntu is /media/sdc1/boot
<Parker1> zThat  makes no sense. yes Iknow how to get to BIOS but  you aren't very specific
<lsemple2> so grub-install --root-directory /media/sdc1/boot
<genii> lsemple2: grub-install --root-directory=/media/sdc1/boot sdc
<lsemple2> thank you
<genii> or /dev/sdc  at end there
<lsemple2> k will do
<lsemple2> The file /media/sdc1/boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<genii> Parker1: Without knowing your motherboard, etc it's somewhat difficult in how to instruct you to go there and alter the settings. I suggest if it's available to look at the manual for the motherboard whic should cover where in what menu to go for the sound settings.
<genii> lsemple2: Ah, omit the boot part, just /media/sdc1\
<lsemple2> ok
<lsemple2> thanks
<genii> lsemple2: That sdc is your primary drive seems odd.
<matthew> my wireless suddenly doesn't come on when I boot anymore.. and the icon to select a wireless network doesn't appear to be there any more..
<matthew> How can I get it back?
<lsemple2> well not really
<lsemple2> genii: sda1 is sata 1, sda2 is sata2 sdc1 is my ide primary
<lsemple2> genii: can you check this out http://pastebin.ca/1043537
<lsemple2> should I remove sda1, sdb1, and sdd1 ???
<genii> lsemple2: This is relevant to a question I asked earlier. Because in this case then installing grub to sdc likely won't help since mbr is likely on sda
<lsemple2> hmm well I had kanotix installed no problem
<lsemple2> mbr was on sdc
<genii> lsemple2: That output is normal. What OS is on sda if anything?
<lsemple2> nothing just storage
<lsemple2> same with sdb1
<genii> lsemple2: Please report result of: fdisk -l | grep sdc
<genii> sdc1 actually (tired)
<lsemple2>  /dev/sdc1   *           1        9347    75079746   83  Linux
<genii> OK it's marked bootable
<genii> (the * there)
<genii> What filesystem, ext2/3?
<lsemple2> ext3
<lsemple2> I think grub is incorrectly set up
<genii> lsemple2: Whats in /media/sdc1/boot/grub ?        Pastebin please
<genii> Also contents of menu.lst there if it exists
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043547
<lsemple2> one sec for the menu.1st
<genii> reading
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043550
<genii> reading
<genii> lsemple2: Please tell me if result of: blkid | grep sdc1                jives with the UUID in the menu.lst
<lsemple2> hmm that command doesnt work
<lsemple2> I think it jives because I ran that grub-install /media/sdc1 /dev/sdc
<lsemple2> I will try to reboot now
<genii> lsemple2: Suggest edit then. Copy the kernel line. Comment the kernel line existing now. Put /dev/sdc1 for where it has uuid
<lsemple2> edit menu.lst ?
<genii> Yes
<genii> Since we cannot know the uuid in there is correct.
<genii> But preserve it for future comparison.
<lsemple2> so just comment out where it says "kernel", and put /dev/sdc1 there ??
<genii> lsemple2: I'll hang long enough for you to either boot to it or fail boot and return on some livecd.
<genii> No
<genii> 1 minute
<genii> This line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=520d8134-375d-4315-81dd-86c673136b0a ro quiet splash
<genii> should become: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro quiet splash
<lsemple2> ok
<mr--t> whois lsemple
<MrLoW_> lsemple2: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid should give you the right uuid ... at least on a debian box
<lsemple2> ahh thats my other computer
<lsemple2> its running winblows with mirc cause I was stuck
<lsemple2> I use it for games only
<genii> lsemple2: It's late here (2AM) and I require sleep. Please check if this operation is successful or not so that I can be coherent for work in 6 hours :)
<lsemple2> ahh
<lsemple2> ok
<lsemple2> I did exactly what you said
<lsemple2> changed that line
<genii> OK, so acid test of the reboot
<lsemple2> copied and pasted it for reference
<lsemple2> I will reboot
<lsemple2> brb
<genii> If no-go on the reboot then come agin here on livecd and report in
<lsemple> ok that machine is rebooting
<lsemple> one sec
<genii> Good.
<lsemple> now I get this error
 * genii tries to stay awake
<genii> lsemple: New error like 17 or so?
<lsemple> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=/dev/sdc1 ro quiet splah
<lsemple> Error 15: file not found
<lsemple> thats exactly what it sais
<genii> lsemple: Ah, should be: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro quiet splash                 and not what you had
<lsemple> ahh
<lsemple> I see
<lsemple> k
<lsemple> take out =UUID
<genii> Yes and add an s into splash
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> thank you so much for helping me tonight
<lsemple> I was up last night same thing
 * mr--t still can't do a whois
<genii> lsemple: I'm not good for much longer though
<lsemple> someone was keeping me awake though trying to fix my sound card
<lsemple> lol
<genii> mr--t:  /whois name
<lsemple> till 2:30
<mr--t> whois genii
<genii> mr--t: Put the slash there
<lsemple> just loading the live cd to edit that line again
<lsemple> 2-3 mor minz
<genii> /whois genii            <- eg
<mr--t> i do that but get no responce
<genii> lsemple: OK
<MrLoW__> what client are you using mr--t
<mr--t> kopete
<mr--t> i also can right click on a name and selet info but i get no responce ther either
<genii> Perhaps you're not registered
<MrLoW__> should work mr--t but i havn't kopete installed (irssi user)
<genii> <- konversation
<mr--t> registered?
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<simi> hi, we habe a bot here, can someone knok it out?
<genii> mr--t: You can't private-message someone for instance if you're not registered. Maybe whois is same
<lsemple> ok you might as well go to bed
<lsemple> I cant load a live cd for some dumb ass reason
<genii> lsemple: I'll be back online in about 7 hours, for a period of 8 hours.
<genii> If no relief by then.
<lsemple> ok
<simi> hi, we HAVE a bot here, can someone knok it out?an administrator or something
<lsemple> thank you again
<lsemple> if something goes wrong I will talk to you tomorrow
<lsemple> appreciate it
<genii> simi: Which bot?
<lsemple> hmm now its loading
<simi> House_Blend_......
<lsemple> jeesh
<lsemple> k 2 minutes I will retest grub
<genii> lsemple: Guess I'll wait that long
<mr--t> i'm going try tomorrow too gnite genii
<simi> genii: he poped me with comercials imeditaly i entered here, morbid ones
<lsemple> k one sec
<genii> simi: Might want to mention in #ubuntu-ops if they're harassing you
<lsemple> rebooting now
<genii> simi: I'm not an op here
<ds187> identify mordor187
<lsemple> crossing my fingures
<ds187> hups
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> same error
<lsemple> well
<lsemple> this is the error
<lsemple> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sdc1 ro quiet splash
<lsemple> Error 15: file not found
<genii> lsemple: Getting somewhere.
<MrLoW__> lsemple2: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid should give you the right uuid ... at least on a debian box
<genii> lsemple: I'm outta juice though
<lsemple> k
<lsemple> no prob
<lsemple> I can ask in #linux
<genii> MrLoW__: Feel up to continuing?
<lsemple> good night
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<lsemple> thanks again
<genii> Hi Hobbsee. And goodnight :)
<Hobbsee> heya.  goodnight :)
<genii> lsemple: Hope it gets resolved
<lsemple2> MrLoW_: you there ??
<MrLoW__> sorry yes lsemple2
<lsemple2> hey no probs
<lsemple2> k I have kubuntu installed to /dev/sdc1 but I can't seem to get grub to load
<MrLoW__> yes i know try the ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid command
<lsemple> +
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043562
<lsemple2> sorry
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: there
<lsemple2> my kid was cryin
<MrLoW__> dont worry lsemple2 my internet is verry slow ... might take some time till i answer but i am here :)
<lsemple> k no prob
<MrLoW__> you /boot/grub/ is on sda1 right?
<kalorin`> so go figure, there's a huge bug in all the ipw2200 modules
<lsemple2> hmm one sec I will check
<kalorin`> so basically if you have a centrino with that chipset for your wireless (among others) good luck making it work
<kalorin`> how nice
<kalorin`> straight back to winderz
<kalorin`> lame
<MrLoW__> lsemple2: sdc1 should be the drive with /boot/grub/
<simi> hi want to connect to a motorola phone with a usb cable , i set the phone to be seen as a removable disk but nothing happens in my kubuntu hardy when i lug it in. I tested in xp and it works so the phone is corect configured,
<MrLoW__> so nano your /boot/grub/menu.lst and put UUID=520d8134-375d-4315-81dd-86c673136b0a in  -> ../../sdc1 paste it befor you reboot please
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: ??
<lsemple2> ahh nano is an editor
<MrLoW__> lsemple2: this is important ... grub will check for the UUID in order to find the boot .iso ... if isn't there you
<MrLoW__> get the error
<lsemple2> ok one sec
<MrLoW__> that UUID is the same as you had in the begining ... so please check if sdc1 is the right drive
<MrLoW__> !grup
<ubottu> Factoid grup not found
<MrLoW__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lsemple2> ok one more sec
<lsemple2> sorry my kid is crying
<lsemple2> (was)
<MrLoW__> :) np
<lsemple2> #kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=520d8134-375d-4315-81dd-86c673136b0a ro quiet splash
<lsemple2> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=520d8134-375d-4315-81dd-86c673136b0a ro quiet splash
<MrLoW__> check again with df /boot  that should check where grub is installed
<lsemple2> like that ?
<brent> hi
<lsemple2> its the same as the commented out one
<brent> hi
<MrLoW__> yes
<brent> ...
<MrLoW__> give me df /boot please
<brent> wots that
<lsemple2> default boot is /dev/sdc
<brent> i dont know what that is
<lsemple2> er
<lsemple2> kanotix@Kanotix:~$ df /boot
<lsemple2> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<lsemple2> /dev/loop0              710336    710336         0 100% /KANOTIX
<lsemple2> there
<Kubuntero> 	!paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: there
<MrLoW__> ok you are on the live cd sorry forgot that
<lsemple2> yes
<lsemple2> I changed that line so now its: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=520d8134-375d-4315-81dd-86c673136b0a ro quiet splash
<MrLoW__> ok you are back on your original /boot/grub/menu.lst file ... befor you reboot ...
<brent> how do i use konversation?
<Kubuntero> brent: You are
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: well its /media/sdc1/boot/grub/menu.lst
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<Kubuntero> HI again brent
<brent> so how do i use it agen?
<usamahashimi> can anyone tell me that what packages should i install before installing Google-Gagedts?
<brent> im kinda stuck
<brent> can sum1 help me?
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: do you want me to pastebin my menu.lst ?
<brent> i dont get this thing
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043572
<MrLoW__> write that down ... if you get the error again ... press c to get to the comand line ... and write grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd1,??) <--- output from find,setup (hd1,??), and quit that rewrites your grub ... lsemple2
<lsemple2> ok
<lsemple2> sounds good
<lsemple2> so I will do the following
<lsemple2> grub
<lsemple2> find /boot/grub/stage1
<lsemple2> root (hd1, ??)
<lsemple2> setup (hd1, ??)
<lsemple2> quit
<MrLoW__> yes and lsemple2 delete the lines 3 -6 on your menu.lst they are double
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: you mean the Kernel lines
<brent> i need sum help
<brent> anybodi?
<Kubuntero> brent: sure ask
<Kubuntero> what do you need help with
<brent> does this work like msn?
<brent> like do i use it 2 chat with mi friends
<Kubuntero> brent: no
<Kubuntero> brent: That's Kopete
<brent> wots it for then?
<Kubuntero> To come here and ask for help
<usamahashimi> can anyone help me about google-gadgets dependiencies in kubuntu 8.04?
<Jucato> brent: this is for IRC
<brent> so should i download that then?
<Kubuntero> if you have a problem with anything in Kubuntu open konversation and ask fr help
<Kubuntero> We will guide you and help solve problems
<Jucato> brent: Kopete is installed by default. that lets you use MSN, Yahoo, AIM, ICQ, etc
<brent> oh ok. i get it now. thanx heaps for your help
<Kubuntero> brent: If you are on Kubuntu it's already installed
<Kubuntero> brent: press alt+space
<Kubuntero> type kopete
<Kubuntero> press enter
<brent> e
<lsemple2> MrLoW__: Im sorry did you want me to remove the #kernel line from menu.lst ??
<brent> what was the meaning of that?
<lsemple2> I dont see the duplicate you are talking about
<sensae> Where does Katapult read it's information from? It lists Kooka even though I uninstalled it
<matthew> anybody know how to get my icon back to connect to wireless networks?
<Jucato> sensae: the Application Catalog reads from the K Menu, but isn't updated automatically
<matthew> i cannot work at coffee shops anymore.. wireless just stopped working out of the blue..
<matthew> icon disappeared
<sensae> Jucato: I removed it a few hours ago - I may have even rebooted. I'll just try again later
<Jucato> sensae: do this. Alt+Space, Ctrl+C, Configure Katapult, click OK
<sensae> Jucato: Thanks, that fixed it
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> MrLoW__you there
<lsemple> I didnt change the menu.lst duplicate problem as there was none
<lsemple> but I did those grub commands like you said
<lsemple> and I still get the problem
<lsemple> btw: quit is not a command and I dont know how to quit I just reboot
<Kubuntero> lsemple: hmm?
<sensae> How can I make a launcher in the K menu default to launching as root?
<dolf> isn't it sudo shutdown now           ?
<dolf> shutdown and then the time
<Kubuntero> sensae: run as another user?
<lsemple> MrLoW__you there ??
<Kubuntero> or ksudo it
<sensae> Kubuntero: Thanks, though it looks like I don't need to. Hm
<sensae> For some reason QtParted can write a new partition table even when it's not ran as root?
<lsemple> anyone want to help me with a grub issue ?
<lsemple> I installed kubuntu to sdc1
<lsemple> but grub is not working properly
<lsemple2> anyone ??
<sensae> I'm not terribly good with Grub, but can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<sensae> And what's it doing?
<Kubuntero> lsemple: what is it doing?
<lsemple2> yes no prob
<sensae> Okay someone explain this to me
<sensae> Why does my newly formatted ext3 drive have 10 gigs in use?
<Kubuntero> this: part of speech connector
<sensae> Very funny.
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043581
<eagles0513875> i gots a vry funny issue i just logged in and adept notifier popsup as a window on teh desktop and it just doesnt want to close
<lsemple2> when I turn on the computer grub sais "error 15: file not found
<lsemple2> "
<lsemple2> so, I am guessing it doesnt know where the hd is (it is sdc1)
<Jucato> lsemple2: when you ran find /boot/grub/stage1 earlier, what did it give you? and did you enter that in the root (hdX,X) command you were supposed to enter?
<lsemple2> yes
<lsemple2> (hd0,0)
<lsemple2> I did those
<lsemple2> quit didnt work though so I rebooted
<Jucato> that was the result of find /boot/grub/stage1?
<lsemple2> (hda0,0)
<Jucato> hm.. but you say Kubuntu is on sdc1?
<lsemple2> yes
<Jucato> did you put /boot in a different partition?
<lsemple2> I will check all my partitions
<eagles0513875> lsemple2: to find out run sudo fdisk -l
<Rozza5> How would i make kubuntu view my External monitor on a laptop,
<Jucato> lsemple2: did you put /boot in a separate partition?
<lsemple2> nope
<eagles0513875> Jucato: sorry to butt in there when too many people start helping ends up causing confusion
<lsemple2> its on /media/sdc1 just checked
<eagles0513875> lsemple2: pastebin the fdisk -l for us please
<cq> hello, i just uninstalled compiz, now I have no window manager... any idea what I need to reinstall?
<Rozza5> no one helps, cq, save your breath .-.
<cq> I just want the standard no frills KDE WM back.
<Jucato> lsemple2: then "find /boot/grub/stage1" should be giving hd2,0... unless you have another Linux installation in hda1
<eagles0513875> !patience | Rozza5 cq
<ubottu> Rozza5 cq: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> Rozza5: excuse me?
<cq> rozza5 hm, last few times I was here I got help...
<Jucato> that is just plain insulting
<eagles0513875> i agree
<lsemple2> http://pastebin.ca/1043585
<eagles0513875> good riddence
<Kubuntero> cq: run kwin --replace
<lsemple2> Kubuntero: me ?
<Jucato> lsemple2: what is in sda1?
<lsemple2> storage
<Jucato> lsemple2: he was addresssing cq
<eagles0513875> lsemple2: hes talking to cq
<lsemple2> definately no /boot on sda1
<soof> lsemple2: sorry no internet down ...
<lsemple2> ahh
<MrLow> lsemple2: no luck jet
<MrLow> :
<lsemple2> MrLow: your back
<MrLow> ?
<lsemple2> nope
<lsemple2> did those commands like you said in grub
<lsemple2> command line
<cq> Kubuntero: hm, i can't type in any window because it doesn't get the focus... can't do it from teh command line (ctrl-alt-f2) either becasue no connection to X server
<MrLow> ok please paste sudo fdisk -l
<Jucato> lsemple2: I suggest entering "root (hd2,0)" despite what find /boot/grub/stage1 says
<Kubuntero> cq: right no alt+f2 either
<Jucato> MrLow: http://pastebin.ca/1043585
<Kubuntero> cq: No mouse?
<clau30> hi. in adept, what does the kubuntu logo in front of some packages mean?
<lsemple2> ok I will try that
<Jucato> MrLow: that's his fdisk -l output
<cq> mouose yes, clicks on buttons no problems, jsut no keyboard input even though focus is somettimes there (as with alt-f2)
<lsemple2> (hd2,0) = sdc1 ?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> hd0,0 = hda1/sda1
<eagles0513875> Jucato: would give anything to ban him after that
<lsemple2> let me reboot and try
<MrLow> and ls -al /boot lsemple2
<Jucato> eagles0513875: well... we'll see
<lsemple2> Im on the live cd again MrLow
<eagles0513875> Jucato: lol
<MrLow> and ls -al media/sdc1/boot lsemple2
<Kubuntero> cq: can you alt+tab ?
<lsemple2> ok
<Jazman> hry
<cq> i can copy paste in a command window,
 * SaraSmith smiles
<SaraSmith> my husband's computer is running :)
<cq> trying to create a shell script and execute it via copy paste commands
<SaraSmith> but
<Jazman> how do u install a package u have d/loaded on your hardrive other than sudo apt
<lsemple2> result of that command : http://pastebin.ca/1043594
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: the suspense is killin me out with it already
<SaraSmith> typing kdm at the root prompt did not start the gui
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: try startx
<SaraSmith> ok
<SaraSmith> kewl there it goes :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> didnt have an x server
<lsemple2> Jucato: that command MrLow told me is outputted here http://pastebin.ca/1043594
<Jucato> Jazman:  if it's a .deb package, you can just click on it and it should start gdebi, the GUI installer
<Kubuntero> SaraSmith: it's /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Jazman> no its a tarbell
<Jazman> not deb
<Kubuntero> you mean ball
<Jazman> deb packages are easy
<SaraSmith> yikes
<lsemple2> I think I will just restart and try doing (hd2,0)
<Jazman> yep
<SaraSmith> fatal server error , no screens found
<cq> Kubuntero: okk, that worked, now I just have some of the toolbar icons sitting somewhere else on teh desktop instead of bottom right inteh toolbar
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: what happened is it working
<Kubuntero> cq: If you can't type how do you make a script?
<Jazman> i exttract em then im  lost at what to do
<eagles0513875> O_o try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Jazman> a couple progs sudo apt worked
<lsemple2> Jucato: you there ?
<cq> from a console window, ctrl-alt-f2 and move it ti /usr/bin so it's in the $path
<Jazman> im still a windows user being using linux for about month with xpo
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 my friend eagle`s said cold reboot, trying that
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: O_o try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<SaraSmith> ok when it comes up
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: you on 2 comps
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> I am in the grub command line thingy right now
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: sudo init 6 to reboot lol
<lsemple> Jucato: I do setup (hd2,0) I get "checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no"
<lsemple> I do find /boot/grub/stage1 I get (hd0,0)
<ubuntu_> Hello
<lsemple> jussi01: you there ??
<jussi01> lsemple: jes?
<Kubuntero> cq: Ha ha
<Jucato> eagles0513875: you need  sudo for that
<Kubuntero> cq: So what's up now?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: ya
<cq> Kubuntero: i have a window manager, but the mixer and stickynotes end up on the desktop instead of in teh toolbar
<ubuntu_> I've installed KDE 4.1 beta 1 on Ubuntu but I'm having problems... Plasma wont start, I just get a black screen and the mouse
<Jazman> aslo how do i print labels or text with ny cannon printer a s i have a prog in win cal cd label print that does that
<cq> Kubuntero: just rebooting to see if it fixes anything
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 i did the command but it does not seem to have started the gui.. it's the same drive new computer dif monitor
<lsemple> Jucato: nothing is working
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: did you do an upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<lsemple> ahh well
<lsemple> I will try tomorrow
<lsemple> goodnight
<eagles0513875> Jucato: any idea as to how i can get rid of adept notifier its like a mini box floating on my desktop
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 i'm not that stupid ;)
<Jucato> eagles0513875: close it, and just run it again
<cq> Kubuntero: ok, good enough for now, but kmix isn't in teh toolbar...
<Pennycook> eagles0513875: killall adept_notifier
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i cant close it its not in my bottom task bar
<Jucato> eagles0513875: right-click -> Quit?
<eagles0513875> Jucato: tried that wont close
<cq> Kubuntero: ok, now everything is docking again properly, thanks
<Jucato> try Pennycook's command then
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: cannot find the pid for it using top its not showing up
<eagles0513875> its wanting the pid before it kills it
<Jucato> eagles0513875: killall doesn't need PID
<eagles0513875> oh
<Jucato> kill does, not killall
<eagles0513875> gotcha i was afraid that it would kill all my processes lol
<cq> when is kde4.1 scheduled to be out of beta, any ideas?
<Jucato> end of July
<cq> I'm not in the mood for 4.0 ...
<cq> ok, thanks, i can wait that long...
<cq> thanks for the help, i'm off...
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 the new computer has onboard video vs the card he had.. might the drive need to be told that?
<ubuntu_> Anyone else had a problem with plasma not starting ?\
<Jucato> ubuntu_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<ubuntu_> ah kk ty
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: im guessing its an intel chipset
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 amd athlon
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 4050e
<eagles0513875> have u checked in teh restricted drivers app
<eagles0513875> i mean in hardware drivers manager
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 it's first startup..haven't done anything yet but it would be nice if it had the gui
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: gotcha how old is the machine
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 ok how?
<SaraSmith> fresh out of the boxes
<SaraSmith> built it
<eagles0513875> that might be the problem
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a simliar issue my laptop which i got back in december wouldnt work correctly and i would endup withoutx
<SaraSmith> hmm
<eagles0513875> i have yet to try it again since they released hardy it could eb that your hardware is just too new
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: during bootup have you disabled acpi and dma
<SaraSmith> i didn't
<SaraSmith> it's gutsy
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: try that and see if it helps at all
<SaraSmith> ok where how?
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: You say it's the same drive (I'm guessing same install) but with new a new graphics card etc, right?
<SaraSmith> has onboard gui.. something we don't know what.. killed the video on the old box
<SaraSmith> so now this is new.. and video is again not working
<eagles0513875> Pennycook: what r the odds that the hardware is just too new
<Pennycook> eagles0513875: If their video broke before, I doubt it.
<eagles0513875> cuz i have a similar issue with hardy and no x
<eagles0513875> and this is on a laptop i got back in december
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Could possibly be a problem with your xorg.conf I suppose.  Running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" will update it
<SaraSmith> hardy is umm broken in some respects
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: when booting hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if u get a pnp bios bug
<eagles0513875> cuz thats what i used to get when i had tried hardy
<eagles0513875> *gutsy
<SaraSmith> ok Pennycook i'll try
<SaraSmith> Pennycook it's not waiting for the password, it goes back to the prompt
<SaraSmith> i typed the pass and it was saying my login was incorrect/
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: If you've entered your sudo password correctly recently, it might not ask you for it.  As for not knowing the sudo password, I can't help there.
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: check in teh little dropdown list that u have kde selected as what u want to log into
<SaraSmith> i know the pass.. just it didn't let me type it before returning to the prompt
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 we have *no* gui
<SaraSmith> ok Pennycook it says it overwrote and saved
<SaraSmith> what next?
 * SaraSmith smiles
<Pennycook> What happens if you type "startkde"
<SaraSmith> Pennycook it says "unable to open display" said a lot of other stuff too
<SaraSmith> done .. 5 prompts
<Pennycook> Okay, what about if you run startx and then run startkde?
<eagles05> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagles0513875> bah y does that always happen to me
<SaraSmith> Pennycook fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server
<SaraSmith> :0.0"
<Kubuntero> Jucato: night
<SaraSmith> after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<SaraSmith> sleep well
<SaraSmith> that was to startx
<Kubuntero> SaraSmith: thanks for the clarification :)
<Pennycook> What does it say if you "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"?
<SaraSmith> ok
<SaraSmith> Pennycook /usr/bin/kdm
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: any useful info in dmesg
<SaraSmith> i have no idea what 'useful' would be
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 a lot of stuff there
<Pennycook> I'm out of ideas, unless you fancy reinstalling X.
<eagles0513875> try dmesg | grep X11
<SaraSmith> ok
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: grep Xorg
<SaraSmith> no X11
<eagles0513875> its xorg
<SaraSmith> no and no
<eagles0513875> the in var/logs look in xorg or x11 folder there has to be something in there to help us troubleshoot this
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 tell me what to type?
<eagles0513875> cd /var/logs
<eagles0513875> and then there should be an xorg log
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 you will like this: cd var/logs no such file or directory
<cpk1> SaraSmith: do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: somehow thats one really messed up installation
<eagles0513875> try what cpk1 said
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Just to clarify, is this a fresh install of Kubuntu with the new hardware?  Or is this an old installation that you've just connected to new hardware?
<cpk1> then on the left side there will be lots of (II) and (**) if there are (EE) that is important information
<SaraSmith> cpk1 no such file or directory
<eagles0513875> cd /var/logs
<cpk1> SaraSmith: are you including the / in front of var?
<SaraSmith> cpk i did yes
<eagles0513875> if this is a new install is it possible for x not to have been installed
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 this is his old drive, new board, psu, chip
<SaraSmith> and no we didn't change the os
<cpk1> SaraSmith: ok, well hrmm... i take it you cant pastebin since you dont have X?
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: thats the problem if the hardware has changed ur goign to need to do a clean install unless u set that old drive as a 2ndary drive
<level1> hi, is there an alternative to scim for japanese input?
<SaraSmith> cpk1 i don't really think it's possible
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: you on a windows machine
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: So an old installation?  It's possible you've got the wrong graphics drivers loaded; open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what it says under "Driver" in the "Device" section
<cpk1> SaraSmith: if you do "ls /var/log/" do you see anything with Xorg or X11?
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 i'm on hubby's vista laptop
<cpk1> you dont need a clean install from changing hardware
<level1> every time I use scim, after I use it for about an hour, it suddenly becomes unusable, not accepting any keyboard input.  The only fix is to log out and log back in
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: if u install putty and ssh and ull be able to access the machine from that laptop
<eagles0513875> that way u can pastbin if needed
<eagles0513875> *you
<steven_> Question: sudo apt-get install anything <> Reading package lists... Done <> Building dependency tree  <> Reading state information... Done <> E: The package panda-security needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. (How can I manually remove Panda-Security or fix the problem???)
<eagles0513875> steven_: run an apt-cache search and type in panda-security
<eagles0513875> steven_: that way you can verify exactly what the name is of that package that is in the repo
<SaraSmith> Pennycook cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf no such file or directory
<steven_> sudo apt-cache search panda-security panda-security - Panda Security for Linux
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: You don't want to cd into the file; just sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpk1> SaraSmith: you cant cd to a file
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: random question but are you sure your hubby didnt install the server version
<blade> I am getting a error whenever i try to update my system or run add/remove programs. The error is as follows "E:Problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing jigdo (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." any idea what to do?
<SaraSmith> oh ok
<eagles0513875> !aptfix | blade
<ubottu> blade: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SaraSmith> eagles0513875 it *worked* 2 hours ago with the other box
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: ok just a random thought
<SaraSmith> Pennycook cool i'm in it :)
<steven_> <eagles0513875> sudo apt-cache search panda-security
<steven_> panda-security - Panda Security for Linux
<steven_> What might I be looking for eagles?
<eagles0513875> steven_: if that comes up that is the name of the pkg u have to use when using sudo apt-get install
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Okay, scroll down and look for Section "Device" and look for the "Driver" line.
<cpk1> !panda-security
<ubottu> Factoid panda-security not found
<eagles0513875> !info panda-security
<ubottu> Package panda-security does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> O_o
<steven_> Yea,
<eagles0513875> steven_: u on gutsy
<steven_> Thats my problem..
<steven_> I'm actually running Linux Mint
<steven_> A build off Ubuntu
<blade> ubottu: nothing happened...except that the icon in the tray that usually means i have updates available, turned from red to grey...
<ubottu> blade: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> steven_: this is strictly kubuntu support
<eagles0513875> steven_: let me see if they have their own irc channel
<steven_> They do..
<steven_> They are asleep
<cpk1> so why arent you in the mint channel? you need to find the repo that you got panda from and add it back to your repo list
<steven_> LOL
<eagles0513875> steven_: thats where u wanna be though
<eagles0513875> *you
<steven_> The panda package isn't directly related to the Mint distribution..
<steven_> Its simply a bad uninstall of it..
<eagles0513875> i cant help u there
<eagles0513875> steven_: did u install it from source
<cpk1> or you could try finding a .deb and reinstalling it from that
<cpk1> no, he didnt otherwise apt wouldnt care
<steven_> I wondered how I might be able to remove it, manually or some how rid the system of thinking panda-security package is still installed.
<SaraSmith> Pennycook it says it's an nvidia card .. that would be old
<steven_> I downloaded the .deb package from panda's website. Installed and found some problems and ran a uninstall on it.
<cpk1> aptitude *might* have a way of marking as uninstalled, you would have to read the documentation
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Right, change the identifier to "Configured Video Device", the Driver to "vesa" and remove anything else.
<steven_> eagles0513875: I downloaded the .deb package from panda's website. Installed and found some problems and ran a uninstall on it.
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Just realised I should have said "from within the 'Device' section; don't remove the rest of the file.
<SaraSmith> heh i am stuck at adding the "vesa" .. won't let me type the final quote
<eagles0513875> steven_: is there a panda irc chat channel
<SaraSmith> Pennycook you did want me to remove the other line before Endsection
<OldToker> eagles0513875, he's running an *buntu flavor..
<OldToker> just can't figure out how to get a stuck package out
<Pennycook> SaraSmith:
<SaraSmith> Pennycook it's not actually vim.. tricks for getting that quote in?
<Pennycook> The "Option" line?  Yeah.  As for why you can't add the ", no idea.  What do you mean by it's not actually vim?
<OldToker> eagles0513875, it's corrupted..
<llutz> steven_: sudo dpkg -P panda-security && sudo apt-get -f install
<SaraSmith> plain computers come with a vi that isn't vim.. it does weird awful things
<OldToker> thanks llutz :)
<steven_> llutz: sudo dpkg -P panda-security
<steven_> dpkg: error processing panda-security (--purge):
<steven_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<steven_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<steven_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<steven_>  panda-security
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: sudo apt-get install vim ?
<OldToker> hey Tuxsux if Linux Sux so badly.. then head on back to Winblows.. and have your hand held.. where you don't have to excorcise your brain.
<OldToker> steven_, I pasted you the line in yahoo
<SaraSmith> Pennycook yeah ill try that
<steven_> OldToker: sudo dpkg -P panda-security && sudo apt-get -f install
<steven_> dpkg: error processing panda-security (--purge):
<steven_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<steven_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<steven_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<steven_>  panda-security
<LinuxSux368ping> Is sad.
<steven_> Same issue either way..
<llutz> steven_: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install
<steven_> llutz: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install
<steven_> Reading package lists... Done
<steven_> Building dependency tree
<steven_> Reading state information... Done
<steven_> E: The package panda-security needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Pennycook> !pastebin | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SaraSmith> Pennycook i dunno about this.. it can
<SaraSmith> t find the archives
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Is it connected to the internet?
<LinuxSux368ping> Question: How many people can honestly say they can live without windows, and if so, do so only to prove a point.
<llutz> steven_: if all that won't work, get that -deb again from panda(?) , install it and remove/purge it then
<HollowPoint> I live without windows at home, and not to prove a point, I live without it because I prefer Linux, not because I hate Windows, but because I prefer Linux. /End
<LinuxSux368ping> Sound like my da -_-
<LinuxSux368ping> *dad
<steven_> llutz: I tried reinstalling the packaged but it keeps telling me that its corrupt.. tried multiple downloads too
<HollowPoint> well if you're 7 years old I could quite easily be
<LinuxSux368ping> Haha, unfortunately not HollowPoint.
<LinuxSux368ping> 17
<HollowPoint> was gunna say with a name like LinuxSux you can't be much older than 20 with a mental age of below 15 lol, every operating system has it's place mate, Windows is actually a very good operating system (XP that is, Vista is just crap!) as is OSX very good for it's purpose, it's purely down to personal preference with each OS
<eagles0513875> im 21 been using linux for bout 7 8 yrs
<steven_> llutz: Thank you for your help.
<steven_> eagles0513875: Thank you for your help too.
<HollowPoint> you started young eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> steven_: no problem
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: yep but lets take this to kubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> !ot  OS-bashing sucks
<ubottu> llutz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !os
<ubottu> Factoid os not found
<eagles0513875> !bashing
<ubottu> Factoid bashing not found
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<HollowPoint> nah I'm done defending Linux today lol on with the errors and help topics please
<eagles0513875> lol
<jussi01> *cough*
<LinuxSux368ping> HollowPoint, it is merely a shallow comment, Linux has many benefits. But for now, it is lacking in reliablility of many of the individual peices of software, just due to lack of money.
<eagles0513875> !ot LinuxSux368ping
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !ot | LinuxSux368ping
<ubottu> LinuxSux368ping: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> LinuxSux368ping: is there something Kubuntu specific that you need help with?
<HollowPoint> guess not
<eagles0513875> whats up with all the jerks showing up today
<llutz> full-moon?
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: to answer ur question i started my freshman yr in high school with suse 9.0 professional
<SaraSmith> ok it has internet..
<eagles0513875> llutz: at 1050am
<HollowPoint> tell me about it, had a nightmare at work today over defending linux to complete morons, don't know why I bothered.
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: u have x now
<Jucato> bring'em on. I'm in the mood to kick like there's no tomorrow
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vim
<eagles0513875> the best was this guy who came in saying nobody helps
<SaraSmith> um eagles0513875 Pennycook it does not have a gui.. hence i doubt it has X running
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: gotcha
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: I know, I'm still trying to get you to the point that you have X running.
<HollowPoint> cool eagles0513875; I'm now going out for a smoke, and since I'm fed up with defending that too, if anyone has a problem with it go say it in the #anti-smoking forum, which I will not be visiting btw.
<eagles0513875> lol
<SaraSmith> i get a LOT of
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: If you can't install vim, try using nano instead.
<SaraSmith> could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Jucato> (vim(-tiny) is part of a standard install so should be there already)
<SaraSmith> lt installed vim something.. we can try it
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Okay, well open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do what I said before.
<CoCoRiCo> hi
<eagles0513875> hi
<SaraSmith> Pennycook ive been trying i only know vi.. not emacs or anything
<SaraSmith> it is NOT working in vi
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Did you try Jucato's suggestion of vim.tiny /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Jucato> Pennycook: the command is "vim"
<Jucato> (the package installed by default is vim-tiny)
<Pennycook> Jucato: Ah okay.  Was just going by my terminal; apparently I have a vim.tiny command.
 * Jucato didn't notice
 * jussi01 advocates using nano -much easier imho
 * Jucato doesn't advocate anything. was just helping with the technical issue of running/installing vim
<jussi01> :)
 * HollowPoint agrees with Jucato on nano :D
<SaraSmith> ok if i use nano somebody tell me how?
<HollowPoint> meh Jussi01*
<Jucato> you mean jussi01
<SaraSmith> it won't do vim or vi
<HollowPoint> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jussi01> with sudo
<HollowPoint> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf indeed
<jussi01> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jussi01> :D
<HollowPoint> I must remember that, I su in at the start of the console session for that very reason, I ALWAYS forget to do sudo lol, if I'm su'd I don't have to remember :D
<jussi01> HollowPoint: you should use sudo -i not su, but yeah
<HollowPoint> I prefer su
<HollowPoint> lol
<SaraSmith> ok i'm in nano and it let me change the lines :) do we want to remove the BusID "PCI:2:0:0" ?
<HollowPoint> most of the time I'm using console I'm using commands that require root access and I'm comfortable enough having root enabled and being permanently in su
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Removing anything to do with your nvidia card is probably a good idea.
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint yes, me too but the file is not in root.. Pennycook i think there are two mentions of it
<jussi01> HollowPoint: seriously, there are good reasons for not using su - use sudo -i it does the same thing only better
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Clearing the "Device" section should be enough; just keep the "Configured Video Device" and change the driver to vesa.
<llutz> Pennycook / SaraSmith  why not just "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to reconfigure X?
 * jussi01 was about to suggest that
<Pennycook> llutz: I suggested that, but for some reason it didn't work.
<HollowPoint> jussi01 I'm am I.T. engineer for a living, I don't just hobby with it. I use Kubuntu at home for it's ease and simplicity, I prefer that to extend to being su'd as well.
<HollowPoint> it's just personal preference
<HollowPoint> llutz I'm guessing there are problems that a default xorg.conf won't fix
<SaraSmith> is ^X to exit and SAVE?
<HollowPoint> no
<HollowPoint> ^o to save
<HollowPoint> then ^x to exit
<HollowPoint> ^x will prompt to save or not, but if you hit the wrong key in a hurry like I sometimes do you lose all changes, safer to ^o ^x
<llutz> ^X asks for saving if something was changed
<HollowPoint> llutz as above mate
<SaraSmith> control o is showing filename to save, it's not letting me control x
<HollowPoint> ^o then enter
<HollowPoint> then ^x
<SaraSmith> wow it really didn't work
<HollowPoint> if you wanted to save as a different file name you would ^o "Change the file name" then hit enter, then ^x
<SaraSmith> is there an undo it moved things i didn't mean to
<HollowPoint> is there a reason you're not just doing what llutz suggested earlier with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<cpk1> my undo is usually exit without saving =P
<Pennycook> HollowPoint: As I said, it doesn't work.  It was the first thing I suggested, for whatever reason it kept her with an nVidia card (even though there isn't one)
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint it just didn't work
<HollowPoint> what card do you have?
<SaraSmith> it's a new board with onboard video
<HollowPoint> sorry pennycook I hadn't seen you write that, my apologies
<HollowPoint> whats the onboard video?
<SaraSmith> and btw in mirc how do i get it to highlight on my nick?
<SaraSmith> i use xchat
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith what is the onboard video chipset? As for xchat I have no idea, haven't used mirc for a long time.
<SaraSmith> the new board is ASUS M3N78-EMH HDMI
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: to findout the chipset run lspci
<SaraSmith> i have the boxes next to me
<HollowPoint> thanks eagles0513875 I was waiting to see if she already knew before telling her to run that :D
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: oh:(
<eagles0513875> my bad
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, yeah but if you run lspci like eagles0513875 said you'll see a list of your devices, one will be a graphics chipset and should be reasonably obvious which one it is
<SaraSmith> getting out of the broken file without saving in nano???
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: im guessing since its an amd proc its an ati chipset im guessing
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith do ^X and tell it no you don't want to save
 * eagles0513875 back to working on my works website revampage
 * eagles0513875 as well as trying to figure out photosho
<eagles0513875> p
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 I have an AMD board with an Nvidia Chipset :D A LOT of them were NF4 and NF5
<eagles0513875> no offense to amd but they sux
<eagles0513875> im an intel nvidia fan
<eagles0513875> yet both these laptops of mine r amds
<eagles0513875> this one that has linux is ati chipset other nvidia chipset
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 they each have their benefits, intel are far better at mobile processors IMHO than AMD but AMD are far better at desktop and server processors, again IMHO
<eagles0513875> i honestly have to disagree on the desktop front
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith how are you getting on with exiting nano and running the lspci command?
<Gavindamage> hi all, do i say in here if i have some problems? or msg someone
<SaraSmith> i got out and ran it with |less
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 they run cooler, quieter, use less power (I mean that litterally in kWh) and they have faster hyperthreading speeds. :D
<SaraSmith> but everything seems to think it's using nVidia
<HollowPoint> if it says nvidia in lspci then it is nvidia
<HollowPoint> or at least thats the chipset Linux is seing
<HollowPoint> hold on let me research the board model you gave earlier
<SaraSmith> 0:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unkowndevice 0759 (rev a1)
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> thats not gd
<HollowPoint> it has nvidia 8200 GeForce chipset
<HollowPoint> which means you need the latest nvidia drivers
<Gavindamage> well. ive installed kubuntu 8.04 on an ibook g4, and having some problems with the display.. i got the 3d acceleration going, but dual head isnt playing nice
<SaraSmith> same USB device same IDE interface
<SaraSmith> Gavindamage welcome
<SaraSmith> 8.04 generally has some issues at first
<eagles0513875> SaraSmith: i beg to differ on older hardware it works fine no problems
<Gavindamage> most other things are going sweet,
<eagles0513875> newer hardware ull run into issues
<HollowPoint> I would suggest the following : run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, then with the default xorg.conf file back in place do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg,conf" and find the device section, then edit the driver part which says nvidia to say nv, if it says nv then exit nano and try typing "startx"
<eagles0513875> *youll
<Gavindamage> i just want to use the ibook to play vids on the tele
<Jazman> i can i install non deb packages i d/l onto my hard drive
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint how about we try downloading that replacer, now that it's hooked up to the web?
<HollowPoint> that should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf btw and not /etc/X11/xorg,conf I've had a long day and can't type lol
<HollowPoint> replacer?
<HollowPoint> as in the nvidia driver?
<SaraSmith> you suggested and Pennycook said we had tried it.. i bet that was before we remembered to attach the net cable
<HollowPoint> I'd still recommend getting the xorg.conf file back to default first, once you have an X server working you can install the proprietary driver later
<SaraSmith> ok then i'll do that but i don't want to try to edit until something works better
<SaraSmith> it FOUGHT me
<SaraSmith> ive ssh'd into some pretty weird servers but this was bad
<HollowPoint> lol, I strongly recommend getting the xorg.conf file back to default, then run startx and see if x will start, if it won't then reboot and try startx again, once X is running (Assuming it does that is) you can visit the nvidia site, download the latest nvidia driver in .deb form and install from the GUI
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith did your
<HollowPoint> meh
<SaraSmith> i'm typing all that
<HollowPoint> .... did your X server EVER work? or has it been in console ever since install?
<Gavindamage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19004/ this is my current xorg.conf that works..
<Gavindamage> im guessing thats what the pastebin is for>
<Gavindamage> ?
<SaraSmith> 1. the video died on his OLD box(2) he put the drive etc back into his OLDER box (1) both of them have been working fine until a few hours ago when he put the drive into his new box (3) .. sigh
<HollowPoint> he? lol
<SaraSmith> i did not save ANY changes to his xorg conf
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint my husband can't speak hear or write due to a stroke, he's a retired computer professional, our son is one of the creators of debian and i'm mom.. i'm an artist . i do this cause nobody else is here .. the kid moved to texas
<HollowPoint> lmfao I'm speaking to the mother of one of the Debian creators?!?!?!? Wickid, your son would be one of my heros :D
<Gavindamage> who do i talk to for some support in here?
<HollowPoint> whats happening Gavindamage?
<Pennycook> Gavindamage: Nobody in particular.  You just ask your question.
<Gavindamage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19004/
<Gavindamage>  my xorg.conf is there
<HollowPoint> Gavindamage, I saw that earlier but not sure why we need to look at it?
<Gavindamage> i got it from somewhere on the ubuntuforums
<Gavindamage> oh right.
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint he was the last employee at loiki games and yes.. we love him too
<Gavindamage> sorry. im trying to get dual head going
<Gavindamage> with this ibook
<DarkriftX> anyone know easiest way to install firefox 3?
<HollowPoint> :D SaraSmith I run Debian based everything pretty much lol. Kubuntu and Debian systems through and through :D
<Gavindamage> pretty newbie aye.
<HollowPoint> DarkriftX open the package manager, search for firefox and then select firefox 3.0 to install
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm
<DarkriftX> i tried apt-get :S
<DarkriftX> figured that would work if it was a package
<llutz> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<DarkriftX> ahhh, -
<HollowPoint> Gavindamage you're using a mac book?
<DarkriftX> still nogo
<Gavindamage> do i need to just add a section in the xorg.conf for another screen?
<DarkriftX> illl try search
<Gavindamage> ibook g4 1066mhz
<Gavindamage> ive searched a lot on the topic
<HollowPoint> :s not sure how to configure an ibook for dual screens Gavin, if no one hear can help google for "mac book linux dual screen"
<DarkriftX> lol
<llutz> !info firefox-3
<ubottu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in hardy
<DarkriftX> it was -3.0
<Gavindamage> and there was some guy had a site up, with successful xorg.conf files
<llutz> ah, sry
<Gavindamage> but all his links were broken
<DarkriftX> np, thx
<eagles0513875> x is acting kida screwy for me
<DarkriftX> made me look harder
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 whats happening?
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: its doing what happened before to me with adept notifier creats a desktop box and just sits there cant close it cant nothing unless i use killall
<HollowPoint> Gavindamage unfortunately dual screens are still not something Linux does easily, it requires some configuration, I could help with Nvidia and ATi but never had to do it on an ibook
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint: Fatal server error:
<SaraSmith> no screens found
<SaraSmith> XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 I used to get that problem on Feisty, it's dissapeared in Gutsy, which version are you using?
<Gavindamage> oh woops i shoulda said. they have ati radeon 9200 mobility
<Gavindamage> chipsets in them
<eagles0513875> hardy
<eagles0513875> hardy with kernel 2.6.24.18
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, reboot if you can, see if X loads, if not then try startx from the console session and see if you get the same error
<SaraSmith> this is startx from the console
<SaraSmith> we can but try
<Gavindamage> http://www.alessandroronchi.net/wiki/LinuxOnIBookG4
<Gavindamage> this site
<HollowPoint> eagles0513875 sorry I meant Gutsy used to have it and Hardy doesn't have it for me, don't think it's X that is the problem, I think it's adept, try sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> both amaroks seem to be borked for me now
<Gavindamage> thought id found the holy grail, then the links were broken! gutted
<HollowPoint> there is a special command to update the adept installer and it's associated packages but I can't remember what it is...... anyone else ?
<eagles0513875> cpp g++ gcc have updates available
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, I know what you mean but I've found previously that occassionally after re-configuring xorg.conf the system won't load the X server until I've rebooted :s
<Gavindamage> oh well. while im here i might aswell ask about flash. im sure i installed gnash but flash wont work in my firefox
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint same error
<haryono> kubuntu indonesia jakarta how to get there?
<SaraSmith> glaring at it not having any effect.. Zeph used to SCARE them
<HollowPoint> you'll need to search for mozilla in the package manager Gavindamage, then you'll see a package which describes itself as flash package for mozilla-firefox, I warn you flash is flakey in Firefox 3
<SaraSmith> in *hardy* flash is finally working in my firefox on my box.. only the sound is still broken since my upgrade to hardy.l
<haryono> why my screen got blur all the font unclear?
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, not good, if you type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look at the device section which driver is it trying to use?
<haryono> how to join irc jakarta indonesia chat room?
<HollowPoint> haryono you may not be using the correct graphics driver. Has this just happened after it was working or is this after a fresh install?
<Gavindamage> when i follow the install missing plugins
<Gavindamage> button
<Gavindamage> it doesnt find anything
<elsinore> ciao
<Gavindamage> to install
<Gavindamage> .
<haryono> just happen it was good
<HollowPoint> yeah flash needs to be installed manually Gavindamage
<eagles0513875> !it | elsinore
<ubottu> elsinore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gavindamage> thats the thing im sure i did it.
<SaraSmith> Section "Device" (newline) Identifier "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card" (newline) Driver "nv" (newline) BusID "PCI:2:0:0"
<Gavindamage> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-8.04-lts
<Gavindamage> i followed that thing
<HollowPoint> open up your package manager and check that the flash package for firefox is installed and more importantly for the one you have
<Gavindamage> and did all that.
<cpk1> haryono:  #ubuntu-id i think
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith looks like we'll need to install the latest drivers, bare with me please
<haryono> ubuntu-id i think
<cpk1> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<haryono> cpk where do i have to type that?
<elsinore> eagles0513875: thanks
<llutz> haryono: type :    /j #ubuntu-id
<Gavindamage> do i apt-get install gnash
<cpk1> or just click on it
<HollowPoint> no open the GUI for the package manager and search for flash, then select the one that suggests it is a flash plugin for firefox
<HollowPoint> are you using firefox 2.0 or 3.0
<HollowPoint> ?
<haryono> ok thanks
<Gavindamage> 2 i think
<Gavindamage> let me check
<SaraSmith> i shall wait for you HollowPoint
<Gavindamage> 2.0.0.14
<HollowPoint> speaking of which my firefox 3.0 beta just packed up lmfao
<SaraSmith> heh
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith are you on 32 bit Linux or 64?
<SaraSmith> 64
<SaraSmith> he likes it
<HollowPoint> :'(
<HollowPoint> You cannot believe how much I'm crying right now
<SaraSmith> i know.. my box too
<eagles0513875> im on 64 as well
<eagles0513875> HollowPoint: have u had her try blacklist the other driver
<SaraSmith> atm my opera is Very broken
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith the main problem we are going to encounter here is that Nvidia do NOT make a driver for Linux which supports the 8200 Chipset
<HollowPoint> on either 32 or 64bit Linux
<SaraSmith> our son ordered the parts for this box.. it HAS to work ;)
<Gavindamage> should i be installing gnash or is there a better one
<HollowPoint> so the best chance we have is either forcing it to use the driver which supports the 8400GS (Although I'm doubting that works or Nvidia would list it as working but flakey) or using the Vesa (Generic) Linux driver
<SaraSmith> strangeness
<HollowPoint> grah there is no .deb package from Nvidia for that driver either
<SaraSmith> it's 6 am here and about 4 am in texas i think..
<HollowPoint> it's 10pm here, I've been working all day lol
<SaraSmith> australia?
<Jazman> how do i install non deb packages that i have d/l from hard drive got hardy
<Jazman> 10 pm must be nz
<Gavindamage> word up im in nz :)
<Jazman> oz is 8 pm
<SaraSmith> ahh
<MrLow_> Jazman: whats the package
<Jazman> some cover one
<MrLow_> Jazman: ??
<HollowPoint> NZ
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> right then SaraSmith
<Jazman> im on windows now but i d/l a few progs bitchx and a few
<Gavindamage> when i try to install the mozilla gnash plugin, synaptic kicks me out cos its getting stuck on some random openoffice package?
<Jazman> sudo apt no good
<SaraSmith> you are awesome HollowPoint
<MrLow_> use apt-get to install bitchx
<HollowPoint> Go to your home directory and type "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run"
<Jazman> no sudo
<HollowPoint> Gavindamage don't install gnash
<HollowPoint> just install the flash plugin
<Jazman> what about stuff that aint on repos that i decied to d/l of sourceforge
<HollowPoint> Gavindamge sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla
<HollowPoint> then restart Firefox
<HollowPoint> what program Jazman/
<HollowPoint> ?
<MrLow_> -bitchx is not in debian anymore Jazman use weechat or irssi
<Gavindamage> oh sweet thanks pal
<HollowPoint> np Gavindamage
<simi> here is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/mf80f130 i have kubuntu hardy, i want to make the fat partition to be writebe  and mounted at boot time
<Jazman> use x chat on win and konversdion on kde
<DarkriftX> ff3 isnt bad
<Jazman> but also i plan to d/l stuff not on repos so loke windows looking for easy way to install new to linux
<HollowPoint> DarkriftX it's not bad but it certainly has it's flaws, mine has just ballsed up in the last half hour, all I did was google something
<HollowPoint> Jazman it all depends on the package you download
<Jazman> most media stuff
<MrLow_> well Jazman as soon as you know what you want and what the package ending is tell us this is too silly for me
<HollowPoint> yeah but it still depends what the package is, there isn't a definitive way to install binaries in Linux as they come in many forms
<Jazman> ]well im used to self installers
<Gavindamage> hmm same thing. it seems something is clogging up my package manager..
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith you managed to grab that file?
<Gavindamage> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gavindamage>  openoffice.org-writer2latex
<Jazman> just go to sight d/l then install
<Gavindamage> why would it be trying to install this (and failing) anytime i try to install something.. or does the flash actually need that
<Jazman> also how can i print on my cds and dvds with cannon printer in win i use cd label print
<HollowPoint> Gavindamage, I'd try a reboot at that point, I know my Kubuntu install did a LOT of updates earlier, could be that for once Linux actually does need a reboot before you can install other packages which may have dependencies
<Gavindamage> ok ill try that..
<Gavindamage> ill be back :)
<HollowPoint> Jazman you may not be able to, Canon printers don't seem to be well supported in Linux, we have a VERY good canon printer here and works perfectly in Windows but Linux CANNOT print to it
<Gavindamage> like just restart kde?
<Gavindamage> or 'restart' the computer
<Jazman> well i can print with it not usre about labels
<HollowPoint> nah go for the full reboot mate
<Gavindamage> sweet cher
<HollowPoint> np
<Jazman> thus the need for me to stay wioth dual boot
<HollowPoint> going for a smoke peeps, back in 3
<Jucato> HollowPoint: #anti-smoking ;)
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint did you test that link? this thing says it couldn't find us.download.nvidia.com
<SaraSmith> i get file not found on firefox on this windows box too
<apparle> Hi guys  :)
<SaraSmith> hi apparle :)
<DarkriftX> damnit, all links to firebug 1.1 (ff3 compat) are on getfirebug.com which is down :@
<HollowPoint> lol Jucato
<SaraSmith> DarkriftX do you suppose getfirebug is on the same server as the nvidia drivers?
<Jucato> HollowPoint: 6 minutes
<DarkriftX> lol, who knows
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, interesting, if I do that exact command "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05-pkg2.run" I get a download
<haryono> how to make my screen back to normal ? its font got unclear
<HollowPoint> Jucato, was talking to the missus while smoking, it slows the whole process down
<eagles0513875> hey everyone
<HollowPoint> wb eagles0513875
<GavinDamage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19010/ i notice that the flash things are already installed..
<Jucato> HollowPoint: hehehe
<Pennycook> SaraSmith: Have you actually got DNS at all?  You weren't able to resolve the hostname of the Ubuntu package servers earlier, were you?
<GavinDamage> anyone know why flash wouldnt be working then? maybe i shoudl reinstall firefox or upgrade to 3
<HollowPoint> we're moving house in 48 hours time so in an attempt to hand the house back to the estate agents "smoke free" since everyone is so paranoid about it here in NZ we're smoking outside, and considering it's winter here it's a bit BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<GavinDamage> shit yes, its cold in nz atm alrite
<HollowPoint> SaraSmith, try the following command "ping www.google.com"
<HollowPoint> does it resolve an IP address?
<SaraSmith> HollowPoint wb /me sends you Georgia air
<HollowPoint> lol thanks, I'm English so I don't find it quite as cold as the Kiwis do, more like spring to me, but it's still chilli after the NZ summer
<SaraSmith> ping unknown host www.google.com
<HollowPoint> grah
<HollowPoint> ok
<HollowPoint> try "ping 74.125.19.99"
<HollowPoint> see if you get a reply
<SaraSmith> ok
<Jazman> hollo how cold
<HollowPoint> about 6c atm I think
<Jazman> what part of nz family from cc
<SaraSmith> i'm wondering if it's actually connected "Network is unreachable" sorry HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> np
<HollowPoint> try "ifconfig" and do a pastebin with the results please?
<SaraSmith> i think we are going to curl up and go to bed.. i'll do that though :)
<SaraSmith> if it's not seeing the net.. how am i going to paste?
<HollowPoint> good point
<SaraSmith> let
<SaraSmith> s try it later
<HollowPoint> lol ok, good luck with it :D
<SaraSmith> have a good evening :)
<HollowPoint> likeiwse
<SaraSmith> thanks a LOT
<HollowPoint> likewise*
<SaraSmith> :)
<HollowPoint> np SaraSmith, anytime
<apparle_> rgh
<GavinDamage> anyone know why my apt-get would get stuck on the openoffice latex2writer package>
<GavinDamage> ?
<GavinDamage> i tried removing it, but got some errors about locks.. but i dont have any of office open
<GavinDamage> i dont think..
<HollowPoint> still doing it after the reboot GavinDamage?
<GavinDamage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19010/
<GavinDamage> yep
<GavinDamage> really wierd
<GavinDamage> weird
<HollowPoint> ah you're getting an error when you open up the adept package manager about the file not being able to get a secure lock/
<HollowPoint> ?
<GavinDamage> the flash packages are already installed
<GavinDamage> but mozilla isnt working with flash.
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmm
<GavinDamage> yeah, *and* when i run the apt-get  it looks like it want s to tidy up
<GavinDamage> with this openoffice package that might be half installed or something
<GavinDamage> and always fails..
<HollowPoint> what happens if you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<jussi01> GavinDamage: try running sudo apt-get install -f
<GavinDamage> running update atm
<GavinDamage> its going thru a bunch of repositories by the looks
<HollowPoint> right, have you tried sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org?
<GavinDamage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19015/
<GavinDamage> this is what update returned
<jussi01> ok
<apparle> I have bought an mp3 player which has lyrics function. The site has this tutorial http://www.transcendusa.com/Support/FAQ/FAQ_Print.asp?FAQNo=617 Can you suggest anything in linux. I wanna create .LRC files
<HollowPoint> yikes, it's complaining that the ssl certificate to identify with the nz server is not present
<HollowPoint> if you open the adept package manager GUI are you still getting a "cannot get a lock" message?
<GavinDamage> and -f didnt do anything that looked bad
<GavinDamage> told me to uninstall some paclkaged
<GavinDamage> s
<GavinDamage> packages
<GavinDamage> some linux headers packages, im uninstalling them.
<GavinDamage> um ill have a alok
<GavinDamage> look
<HollowPoint> ok
<DarkriftX> ok, found like 10 guides that say "sudo apt-get install firebug" but im getting nothing found
<DarkriftX> i thought i had all the main repos added, what else am i missing?
<HollowPoint> did you restart firefox after installing the swfdec-mozilla plugin?
<jussi01> !info firebug
<ubottu> firebug (source: firebug): Powerful web devlopment extension. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~b21+svn573-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 399 kB, installed size 624 kB
<GavinDamage> yeah i restarted the whole computer
<GavinDamage> the drivers were already installed about a week ago i think
<DarkriftX> ahh, i have 7.10 still
<DarkriftX> so guess i cant get it
<jussi01> !info firebug gutsy
<HollowPoint> Sorry GavinDamage I meant DarkriftX
<ubottu> Package firebug does not exist in gutsy
<GavinDamage> oh sorry
<DarkriftX> unless i can find it in the package
<DarkriftX> in the feed*
<jussi01> DarkriftX: I wouldnt suggest using a hardy package on gutsy
<jussi01> its likely it wont work anyway
<HollowPoint> DarkriftX "sudo apt-get install libswfdec-0.6-90"
<DarkriftX> i c
<DarkriftX> couldnt find package
<jussi01> !find libswfdec gutsy
<ubottu> Found: libswfdec0.3, libswfdec0.3-dev
<HollowPoint> ok "sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin"
<apparle> Anybody can tell me how to create .lrc lyrics files for my mp3 player
<HollowPoint> sorry apparle no, you may be better off googling something like that, someone else here may know but I'd say that was a pretty specific request that unless someone has actually done it they probably don't know how to.
<DarkriftX> ok, that worked
<DarkriftX> what does that give me?
<apparle> does amarok support lyrics function
<HollowPoint> DarkriftX thought it might
<HollowPoint> thats the flash plugin for Mozilla browsers
<DarkriftX> ok
<HollowPoint> restart firefox and see if flash works
<DarkriftX> i had flash installed
<DarkriftX> was looking for firebug
<HollowPoint> aaaaaaaaaaah
<HollowPoint> what did you want firebug for?
<DarkriftX> i use it when editing my pages
<HollowPoint> fair enough
<HollowPoint> how are you getting along with Flash GavinDamage?
<apparle> HollowPoint: does amarok support lyrics display function
<eagles0513875> !firebug
<ubottu> Factoid firebug not found
<eagles0513875> !info firebug
<DarkriftX> well, my flash dropdown menus do look better now lol
<ubottu> firebug (source: firebug): Powerful web devlopment extension. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~b21+svn573-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 399 kB, installed size 624 kB
<HollowPoint> I don't think so apparle but I can't be certain as I've never tried
<GavinDamage> apt-get told me openoffice.org isnt installed..
<jussi01> apparle: yes amarok supports lyrics through a plugin
<GavinDamage> this is bizzare
<HollowPoint> aha, thanks jussi01 :D
<GavinDamage> this was when i ran the apt-get remove openoffice.org
<apparle> jussi01: Can you tell me the link of the plugin information
<jussi01> apparle: 1 moment
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmmm GavinDamage if you type "sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin" what response do you get?
<jussi01> apparle: for creating lrc files, this program seems to do it:
<jussi01> !info gnome-subtitles
<ubottu> gnome-subtitles (source: gnome-subtitles): Subtitles editor for the GNOME Desktop environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-1 (hardy), package size 227 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<jussi01> apparle: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/lrcShow-II?content=71983
<GavinDamage> hmm yep i did that HollowPoint and it seems to have installed it
<HollowPoint> ok and if you restart firefox do you get flash working/
<HollowPoint> ?
<GavinDamage> nope
<HollowPoint> god damn you lol
<HollowPoint> I forget are you using firefox 2.x or 3.0?
<GavinDamage> 2
<GavinDamage> maybe i should uninstall it and put 3 on
<GavinDamage> which id probably do soon
<jussi01> GavinDamage: are you just tring to install flash?
<GavinDamage> anyway..
<HollowPoint> 3 is even flakier with flash right now imo
<GavinDamage> ah ok
<GavinDamage> heh
<GavinDamage> well it tells me flash is installed
<jussi01> GavinDamage: 64 or 32 bit?
<HollowPoint> he has flash installed jussi01 it just isn't working
<GavinDamage> but its not working
<GavinDamage> ppc
<jussi01> ahhh
<simi> hi, i want to add write permision to a group of a folder with this command sudo chmod  g+w /media/BIG   but it does not working
<jussi01> GavinDamage: you may want to join #ubuntu-ppc - they may be able to help better
<GavinDamage> oh right
<GavinDamage> wasnt aware of that channel
<apparle> jussi01: the link doesn't say anything about creating .lrc files ??? Is it possible
<GavinDamage> cheers
<HollowPoint> didn't know that group existed either lol
<jussi01> GavinDamage: mind, its fairly quiet in there so be patient
<GavinDamage> heh
<GavinDamage> all good.
<blauzahl> typing about:plugins into the urlbar of konqueror will tell you what flash version you have :)
<GavinDamage> hopefully they can help me with my display config too
<HollowPoint> simi try "sudo chmod 766 /media/BIG/"
<HollowPoint> if you want the permissions to apply to all files and folders inside that folder change the command to "sudo chmod -R 766 /media/BIG/
<simi> what is 766?
<simi> i do not enderstend wekk how to use chmod?
<simi> i will read again
<HollowPoint> it allows the owner of the file (probably root) to read, write and execute and allows users and groups to read, and write but not execute
<Dr_willis> Theres some very well done chmod tutorials out on the web. that show  what the weird # mean. :)
<HollowPoint> the first number is the permissions for the owner, second number is the permissions for group and the third is permissions for others
<GavinDamage> incase i dont need to come back in here and i forget, thanks for you help guys.
<HollowPoint> seeya GavinDamage
<jussi01> apparle: see the first program I recomended gnome-subtitles
<jussi01> !info gnome-subtitles | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: gnome-subtitles (source: gnome-subtitles): Subtitles editor for the GNOME Desktop environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-1 (hardy), package size 227 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<simi> HollowPoint: i used that command on a file and made an ls-l and nothing changed, i test again with my entire partition
<apparle> jussi01: nothing based on QT (KDE) ?? anyway thanks
<jussi01> apparle: not that I know of - I found that through google
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if we are trying to change the permissions of a mountpoint. It depends on the filesystem of themountpoint also.
<HollowPoint> Dr_willis, it depends on if you have write permissions to the mountpoint
<HollowPoint> and how you have mounted it
<Dr_willis> HollowPoint,  and the filesystem. :) we aint trying to chmod a vfat filesystem are we? I missed the original problem
<HollowPoint> if you have an NTFS mount which has Windows on it that gets used in a dual-boot scanario then it's not a great idea to have it writeable in Linux
<HollowPoint> he hasn't explained in that much detail tbh Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Heh..
<Dr_willis> Linux SUpport tip #1 - Explain your problem in detail, but be concise, and precice. :)
<simi> HollowPoint: now i do not have read permision but the ls-l outpus is not changed, this is strange, i will read again the documentation
<Dr_willis> simi,  It may be a good idea to clarify/summarize the exact problem.  Its possible we missed some imporntant bit of info.
<nickishappy> my virtual terminals aren't working in hardy with an intel card
<nickishappy> any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> virtual terminals?
<nickishappy> you know, when you go ctrl+alt+F1 through F6
<Dr_willis> those are the 'consoles'
<nickishappy> I also don't see the boot splash
<nickishappy> both are pretty much the same problem
<Dr_willis> often video card drivers can 'conflict' with the consoles.  I normally disable the bootsplash, and framebuffer, and they come back in such cases of conflict
<nickishappy> I will try disabling the fremebuffer
<nickishappy> if it doesn't work I'll be back
<Boohbah> sudo kill -9 `ps aux |grep ktorrent |awk {'print $2'}`
<simi> HollowPoint:  i have a partition that i do not have write permision, and i want to give to the group root or all write and executable permisions
<HollowPoint> what is the partition?
<HollowPoint> ntfs, ext2/3, FAT32?
<simi> FAT
<simi> it is mounted
<HollowPoint> ouch
<simi> i fixed it to have read permisions
<HollowPoint> anyone got experience with mounting FAT partitions? I haven't done one for about 7 years and the mount process has changed considerably since then
<simi> it is mounted ok
<simi> just i can't give me permisons
<HollowPoint> simi there are different methods to mount a partition which will either allow you to or not allow you to change permissions from within Linux on Windows proprietary file systems
<simi> i tried dolphin but it always shows 0%
<HollowPoint> for example you can mount NTFS partitions in such a way that it is impossible to write to it, this is to ensure that you cannot overwrite data that a Windows installation may rely on
<simi> i mounted using rw flag
<HollowPoint> I believe FAT partitions will have similar mount options for similar reasons, unfortunately I have done a FAT mount for a LONG time and I would rather someone with experience in it helped you and got it right rather than me recommending something incorrectly
<HollowPoint> ok from what I can gather you should mount the partition as follows
<simi> i wil google for answer, but root has write permisions, i tried from gui to change the permisons for a file , it seams to work(no error message)but in fact changes are not saved
<HollowPoint> "sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset+utf8,umask=766 /dev/sda1 /media/BIG" You will need to replace /dev/sda1 with the actual location of the partition obviously but that should mount the partition with the permissions to allow read and write access to group and others while allowing root to have read, write and execute permissions
<HollowPoint> I don't guarantee that to be 100% accurate however so please do not execute it if you are unsure of what the result may be
<HollowPoint> mounting Windows filesystems is something you should take great care with
<HollowPoint> and iocharset+utf8 should be iocharset=utf8 I misstyped it
<simi> ok, i will analize this\
<HollowPoint> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<HollowPoint> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<HollowPoint> !vfat
<HollowPoint> !fat32
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<HollowPoint> lol goody
<steven__> hi
<HollowPoint> hi
<xt828> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<steven__> does anyone out there no how i can get my wlan stick to work
<will_> what's the problem ?
<steven__> it cant be found and the install cd is win.....
<will_> do you try to install the driver from the web and after that use the command "ndiswrapper" ?
<steven__> its a netgear stick wg111v2
<will_> ok
<will_> do you know where the driver is located ?
<will_> (sorry if my english is not very good, i'm french ^^)
<steven__> no
<will_> ok so first try to find the driver of the stick on the web
<will_> try to look on the site of netgear i don't
<will_> know
<steven__> ok ill try to do something on line, thanks
<frybye> steven___ looking for   linux netgear wg111v2 on google threw up some perhaps interesting stuff...
<HollowPoint> frybye he's long gone mate
<will_> hum, i need some help, please
<will_> i'm a beginner
<will_> can somebody help me, i'm trying to join a particular channel
<Pici> will_: What channel?
<stefanos> hi
<will_> hi stefanos
<reese> hi! how do I disable the kdewallet daemon?
<will_> i found the adress on the web
<will_> it is : irc://rizon.net/stylish-fansub
<will_> is it a correct format of adress for irc ?
<windmartz> halo
<stefanos> a want to use ekiga to do some video conferencing stuff, but the other pc uses windows vista. which program should the other user use? (a simple one preferebly)
<stefanos> i don't want to use skype or msn either
<Pici> will_: kind of... thats a certain way of representing an irc server/channel.  Do this: /connect rizon.net     then once thats connected, do: /join #stylish-fansub
<will_> ok thank you pici
<will_> i'm going to try
<frybye> hi I have the current v3 of kde installed and am considering getting the new release of kde4 - can I install that somehow parallel to the kde3 and switch between them as needed???
<Dragnslcr> Yes, KDE4 installs separately from KDE3
<Dragnslcr> You select one in the Session Type menu on the login screen
<gserg> hi all
<dr_Willis> Howdys
<jim__> Hey all, Is anyone able to help me install Dos 6.22 on Virtualbox ?
<dr_Willis> Thatss a scary thing to ask. :)
<dr_Willis> dare i ask... why not use 'dosbox' ?
<jim__> Its not fast enough
<jim__> and i know you can make it go faster but its still not fast enough
<dr_Willis> fast enough for what?
<dr_Willis> That would be an interesting benchmark. vbox + dos, vs freedos, vs dosbox.
<jim__> an old game called Dune2
<dr_Willis> Hmm you mean the RTS stradagy game?
<kalorin`> has anyone here ever used ndis wrappers for drivers?
<dr_Willis> I was playing that on dosbox just last week. :)
<kalorin`> if so how has that worked, and if not, why?
<jim__> Yeh thats it
<dr_Willis> and the Dune2 'ultimate' release also. with different races.
<jim__> Yeh i finished it with Atredies about 100 times
<dr_Willis> It ran find on my rather low end laptop.
<frojnd> Hello there
<frojnd> How can I name the burned DVD with growisofs ? growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd -R -J -pad /dir-path/file1 /dir-path/file2
<frojnd> How would I achieve this ? I mean so when I insert DVD in and I open it there would be thename and not dvdrom..
<frojnd> Where do I have to put any flag for a name
<frojnd> name of DVD ?
<jim__> There is also a dune2 for linux where you can select all the units like C&C but i havent been able to get it to work
<kalorin`> dr_Willis: dune game or ndiswrappers?
<dr_Willis> jim__,  i was just using the normal dune2 and the other dune game. under dosbox on my Turion 1.6 ghz laptop.
<dr_Willis> Been trying out all my old-skool dos games. :) gotta love retro.
<jim__> hahah F Y
<jim__> i wanna get the game to go faster
<dr_Willis> You got a lower end  machine then that?
<jim__> Im not really sure ! its just a hand me down
<Greenery> Can I update the GRUB menu list for my linux kernel manually? Because the last kernel update, I keptthe old menu list instead of updating them
<jim__> its a pentium i think
<jim__> how can i find out ?
<dr_Willis> I would be suprised if virtualbox ran it faster really..
<dr_Willis> check the bios post message/menus, and the /proc/cpuinfo file
<jim__> i think that the game runs slower on dosbox than it originally did
<dr_Willis> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jim__> huh
<dr_Willis> if you got a Pent 1 or 2 machine.. You might want to check into putting real dos back on it.
<jim__> the computer is about 8 years old
<jim__> so im thinking its a pentium 1
<dr_Willis> Im thinking its a doorstop. :)
<dr_Willis> lol.
<jim__> hahaha
<jim__> yeh me too !
<jim__> not allowed to buy a new computer or bring my otherone back from melbourne
<jim__> ok so how do i just put on  dos 6.22
<jim__> i got the dos622.exe file
<jim__> do i just open it with dosbox and just extract the files there ?
<dr_Willis> dosbox includes its own dos. so not sure what you will gain by that.
<jim__> hmm
<dr_Willis> as for virtualbox. You need to somehow get the files to a location that virtualbox could see them.. but a Pent 1 + virtualbox = not very  good idea
<dr_Willis> Or you could check out 'freedos'
<jim__> ok ill try that
<jim__> is it anygood ?
<fidel> hi
<frojnd> Noone ever burned dvds with growisofs ?
<dr_Willis> In theory you could take the freedos cd, and remaster it and have a bootable Dune CD. :)
<fidel> what is the french chanel please?
<dr_Willis> frojnd,  i just use k3b. sorry.
<dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jim__> eh too much work to make it bootable for just one game thats 1mb
<jim__> lol
<dr_Willis> make a floppy.
<jim__> hahah thought of that already and i dont have one
<jim__> haha
<jim__> ill try freedos
<jim__> also have you gotta good copy of dune ultimate ?
<jim__> cause its hard to get a good copy
<dr_Willis> jim__,  not really. :)
<flaccid_> i wasn't aware this was a warez chan :)
<dr_Willis> flaccid,  I have a legal copy... somewhere.. in the garrage.
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> Heck I still got Shrinkwrapped C64 software!
<flaccid_> its not legal if you copy it for someone else :p my housemate has like very console from yesteryear
<jim__> hahah i gotta C64
<jim__> they where the ducks nutz in those days
<flaccid_> which reminds me. whats the go with emulators on ubuntu. for consoles and c64 etc. ?
<flaccid_> and arcade and all that are possible?
<sharpe> still having issues with any recent version of flash, last release that works reliably is 9r48...
<jim__> noweer days the c64 isnt even good enough for a calculator LOL
<flaccid_> yeah flash is very unreliable in so many ways - a resource hog as well :(
<flaccid_> well c65 was 64k ram
<flaccid_> i mean 64..
<GavinDamage> where are applications in linux
<GavinDamage> im opening a torrent from firefox and its asking me what program to open it with, i want to use ktorrent
<sharpe> they can live in different places
<flaccid_> GavinDamage, should be in path so you can specify ktorrent instead of /usr/bin/ktorrent
<Greenery> when i try to update-grub, it still didn't add the latest kernel, any idea how?
<sharpe> gah@linux audio, all I want to do is capture soundcard output but I end having to wrestle alsa :|
<flaccid_> alsa needs better doco too although it kind of is getting better
<sharpe> alsa needs taking out the back and shooting in the head repeatedly, then the remains setting on fire and finally burying
<flaccid_> Greenery, you could edit /etc/grub/menu.list manually
<sharpe> but apart from that..I hate it
<flaccid_> yeah there was nothing wrong with OSS..
<Greenery> co i just simplye copy the old kernel and change it to -18?
<sharpe> in theory alsa has far more features than OSS but in practice...well most people dont use them and just want it to work..
<dr_Willis> Heck - lets just go back to the PC speaker beeps!
<simi> hi, i lost 2 hours triing to solve this: in hardy you must enter your password and mount your partitions by entering in storage media and enabling the partitions, i tried to use the  Disk&Filse system applet and i succed just that i can edit files on my partitions
<flaccid_> Greenery, i believe so - if thats what the kernel version is
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<flaccid_> sharpe, i pretty much agree
<Greenery> flaccid_: ok i'll try that
<simi> i want that my partitions to be mounted at start up and that i can edit and execute files on the partitions
<flaccid_> !ntfs | simi
<ubottu> simi: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<flaccid_> simi first link above shows mount options to help with that. what is the entry in the mount command and the fs type?
<flaccid_> !fstab | simi
<ubottu> simi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sharpe> Adept Manager seems to be alot more fragile than it was in 7.10, not good when its a critical application
<flaccid_> so correct entry in fstab will do the trick, which is what the 'enable' is in disks and filesystems
<sharpe> if I get time Ill have a look at why
<flaccid_> yeah must be something out of the ordinary because its usually pretty good
<BluesKaj> simi, another app you might consider is ntfs-config
<flaccid_> if its ntfs..
<gaboo> Hi !
<BluesKaj> it gives gui access to the ntfs partition
<simi> my partition is FAT32
<gaboo> Does anyone know why I lose global shortcuts after a while in a KDE4 session ? I'm using beta1 packages.
<flaccid_> user is after mount on boot via fstab
<gaboo> It works again if I logout and then login again.
<flaccid_> simi, yep so enable in disks and filesystems and check that it goes in fstab. paste what i requested plus the entry in fstab if you would like us to check
<sharpe> also, I was seriously unimpressed that 8.04 installs firefox 3b5 as the default
<flaccid_> sharpe, why is that?
<frybye> hi .. sorry i shifted locations and lost the earlier answer - how to install latest kde4 under hardy - so that it can be run parallel with switching from kde3 or kde4??
<sharpe> some applications are critical parts of the system (i.e. the ones that average end users are going to rely on) one of which is firefox, I dont think it was a particulary wise decision to have the default be a beta version
<sharpe> should have stuck with 2 until 3 was finalised
<flaccid_> !kde4 | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<frybye> in adept there is a miriad of stuff under kde4 - not sure what is right..
<BluesKaj> simi, then consider 'fatsort'
<frybye> thanks..
<flaccid_> sharpe, 2 is still available - lots of users in community that demand this kind of bleeding beta
<flaccid_> frybye, simply follow above link
<simi> flaccid:  /dev/sda5 /media/BIG auto users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0   i want write permisions
<Maggolol> maggo? ^^
<flaccid_> simi, and what is the entry in mount atm ?
<sharpe> flaccid, and If we were in #Gentoo Id agree but its Ubuntu not Gentoo and a LTS release at that, just seemed an odd choice
<simi> flaccid_: ? what is that?
<flaccid_> yeah you are right, considering lts on ubuntu its not really sensbile for the commercial lts customers
<flaccid_> simi, just the command mount which shows currently mounted filesystems
<sharpe> always preferred konqueror anyway but greasemonkey is useful at times
<flaccid_> im an opera guy which means awesome performance
<sharpe> flaccid, I like the integration konqueror has as both browser/FM, understand the reasons for Dolphin but Konqueror is still better (for me)
<simi> flaccid_: http://pastebin.com/m23cf0d11
<flaccid_> simi, and just pastebin now ls -l /media/BIG and i'll let you know what the prob is..
<simi> flaccid_: http://pastebin.com/m1ddb0d24, i tried sudo chmod -R +w /media/BIG
<frybye> flaccid I had of course followed the link and still did not know which of the many packages to go for - now I know...
<flaccid_> that won't work before fat has no perms
<flaccid_> yeah, so its just kubuntu-kde4-desktop frybye ?
<frybye> well in adpet there is a    kde4   on its own - the official modules.. I take it that is ok??
<flaccid_> frybye, no. why do you not want to follow those basic instructions on the page?
<frybye> if that is wrong - should I interrupt the downloading of all the stuff...????
<frybye> I did not understand what they meant...
<frybye> should i interrupt this present download...
<flaccid_> what in particular? i don't know what you are even doing...
<frybye> I am using adept to download the     kde4   installation - described as the official modules but is not kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<flaccid_> simi, change your entry in fstab to this: /dev/sda5 /media/BIG auto users,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,atime,rw 0 0
<frybye> how do I stop the thing???
<sharpe> one thing Ive never been able to figure out with KDE (figure its not a configurable option) is that window titles in the taskbar fade (usually to grey) when the window is minimised
<sharpe> annoying as all hell when you have transparency turned on..
<flaccid_> frybye, yeah. i mine why would you do that, the instructions are pretty clear and you havnt mentioned the package name exactly anyway
<frybye> can I undoo the stuff that I just did in adept... the package name is exactly what I have written    kde4   with nothing else...
<flaccid_> frybye, that won't give you all of it i don't think which is why they created a kubuntu-kde4-desktop meta pacakge...
<flaccid_> !info kde4
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
 * flaccid_ goes to look at the package
<frybye> flaccid_: right so I closed the adept .. and I suppose there is a load of debris on the system now from that having d-loaded and started to install or???
<frybye> I got the info about kubuntu-kde4-desktop -after- having started d-loading this other package...
<flaccid_> frybye, how would i know i don't know where it got up to. if it was still downloading then it hasn't done anything. simply install kubuntu-kde4-desktop, don't clear anything
<frybye> on the linked page you gave me it just said in general terms - use adept to install the full download or simialr.. not the name of the package..
<flaccid_> oh, should probably not install something which you don't what it is etc... there is a guide for almost everything common in ubuntu
 * flaccid_ goes to look
<sharpe> 'sudp aptitude remove kde4' (assuming any of it installed) then 'sudo aptitude clean'
<flaccid_> frybye, don't know what you are loooking at but its definately there under instructions.. The packages are in hardy-backports, available from Adept Manager when you choose Unsupported Updates from the Updates tab of Manage Repositories, kubuntu-kde4-desktop and do a full upgrade.
<frybye> ok it had started installing but never mind I will just install the correct stuff and hope for the best.. ;) - flaccid - please understand i am not stupid - i just dont have all that much background knowledge...
<flaccid_> sharpe, he wants to install kde4 so no need to remove pkgs or anything
<BluesKaj> frybye, if you use the pkg manager only , then you're safe
<flaccid_> never said you were stupid, just to follow the instructions thats all
<BluesKaj> too many cooks
<frybye> ok - i see now that you are right - i sorta skipped over that while reading and just saw the "do a full upgrade " bit.. sorry.. I stand corrected...
<sharpe> just use the metapackage
<flaccid_> it appears as though that pkg downloads the addition kde4 main pkgs as well so thats fine.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kde4 anyway moving on...
<flaccid_> nw frybye
<epimeth> I installed mplayer, mozzilla-mplayer, and ubuntu-restricted-extras and I still can't view quicktime movies in FF.  any ideas why not?
<sharpe> because apple blows big chunks
<flaccid_> epimeth, you might need more than that
<simi> flaccid_:  same problem i do not have write permisions, why did they change this ?in 7.10 it worked ok, and i do not remember what i had in fstab
<flaccid_> !quicktime | epimeth
<ubottu> epimeth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid_> simi, i don't know why. did you unmount then re-mount the filesystem?
<flaccid_> won't work till you do that
<simi> flaccid_: i restarted
<flaccid_> what is the entry in mount now?
<sharpe> epimeth, have a look at medibuntu
<sharpe> that pretty much sorted all the studid codec issues I was running into..
<flaccid_> yep medibuntu gives a lot more
<simi> i will have to accept the deafault for now, and each time open the partition and enter the password
<sharpe> and the packages arent crippled by licensing problems..
<flaccid_> then you get heaps in about:plugins in firefox..
<flaccid_> simi, pastebin your whole /etc/fstab please
<sharpe> meph, did you install teh w32codecs?
<epimeth> flaccid_: already did all of that
<epimeth> sharpe: yes, I have
<epimeth> still no quicktime
<simi> flaccid_: http://pastebin.com/m6168343   i am reading on the wiki now, maybe find something
<sharpe> give me a second, I dont bother much with quicktime, not set it up for years, Ill have a look
<flaccid_> !info libquicktime1 | epimeth
<ubottu> epimeth: libquicktime1 (source: libquicktime): library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0+debian-5 (hardy), package size 414 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<sharpe> what version of FF are you using?
<flaccid_> not sure if that helps
<epimeth> already installed....
<epimeth> FF3
<flaccid_> simi, the fstab is invalid
<sharpe> same as me, brb
<flaccid_> simi,  you have two different entries and one is broken onto two lines...
<frybye> there was some problems but I seem to have resolved flaccid...
<simi> flaccid_: i restart again now
<flaccid_> simi, no
<flaccid_> thats not going to do anything
<flaccid_> simi, change it to this http://pastebin.com/m74f7b676 then re-mount the /media/BIG
<simi> flaccid_: i removed first entry
<frybye> the package manager when installing stuff always says there are orphaned packages of an attempted installation of a local phone book appl.. but I will have to wait till tomorrow when my sys-eng friend visits to attack that..
<sharpe> got quicktime working with FF3
<flaccid_> sweet, what did it sharpe?
<simi> flaccid_:  how to remount?
<sharpe> w32codecs from medibuntu
<flaccid_> yep thats the one..
<sharpe> just installed the mplayer-plugin, then sudo aptitude install w32codecs, restrat FF and et voila!
<sharpe> watching the Space Chimps Trailer on apple movies..
<flaccid_> you said you already installed 'all of that' :)
<BluesKaj> flaccid , no need to chastise...be happy it was successful
<sharpe> no, I said Id set up medibuntu, Id only gotten the codecs I actually needed
<sharpe> which was just to play mp3's in amarok (divx worked out the box..)
<simi> how to re mount? i can skip a restart?
<epimeth> arg... my medibuntu sources were disabled!
<flaccid_> my apologies sharpe , that was epimeth . epimeth you install w32codecs yet yo?
<flaccid_> apologies sharpe..
<frybye> hmmm now i seem to only have kde4 - ah well...
<sharpe> np
<sharpe> >epimeth, theres your problem :)
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> letes give it a moment
<flaccid_> BluesKaj, i used a smile and there is no tone on the internet so please withdraw your insulting comment
<frybye> did not see a choice at the start up .. any tips about that - how to switch to kde3 if necessary..?
<flaccid_> simi, sudo umount /media/BIG && sudo mount /media/BIG
<BluesKaj> flaccid , you're insulted ? ..boohoo
<flaccid_> now who is the hypocrite...
<frybye> i had better go in the other # for this stuff.. c u...
 * flaccid_ rests his case
<sharpe> definetly gonna watch hancock when it comes out (trailer looks brilliant)
<flaccid_> hows the performance with the plugin?
<simi> flaccid_: Ls-l sais that all have Write permisions thx
<simi> flaccid_: can you tell me what flag give those permisions?
<flaccid_> simi, sweet as, np. we avoided having to use uid / user mount which is good. its fat so no perms etc. on a fs like that, its just how you mount it
<flaccid_> simi, fmask and dmask - exactly as per the first linke we looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<flaccid_> under 'Accessible by everyone'
<GavinDamage> thanks for your help tonite guys. peace
<sharpe> flaccid, was the performance question to me?
<flaccid_> yeah just out of interest..
<sharpe> flawless :)
<flaccid_> ah coolio. i guess its better than flash in that respect
<sharpe> hugely
<sharpe> though flash is closing the gap with native support for video codecs and acceleration
<simi> flaccid_: i seen it now. thx for your time
<flaccid_> np simi
<flaccid_> sharpe, yeah but its resource useage is woeful, not all versions work, they change the interface etc. the more pages with flash you have open the more woeful your cpu and mem goes. maybe they will fix it up in 10.
<pim> Is it normal that Kubuntu suddenly checks a drive when I boot my pc?
<sharpe> Im still using flash 9r48 becuase *none* of the later versions will work properly with Konqueror
<SlimeyPete> pim: it is if you didn't/couldn't shut down properly
<sharpe> they either sig_fault or just crash konqurorer..wish they'd just release the source already..
<SlimeyPete> and I think it happens every so often regardless, too
<SlimeyPete> though you can turn that off
<pim> Well I could also have pressed esc to abort
<sharpe> depending on the filesystem you chose itll do a full check after (iirc) 30 startups anyway
<flaccid_> pim, yep
<flaccid_> sharpe, most frustrating
<sharpe> would sooner it do a check and not need it, then not do a check and need it
<flaccid_> i dont think pressing esc does anything
<flaccid_> you can change that with the pass value in fstab entry
<sharpe> I still choose to use rieser for all my boxes anyway but Im gonna have to start looking at alternatives..
<flaccid_> whether it does disk check or not
<sharpe> might be a while before Hans does any more work on it (with him serving 25 to life for murder)
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone can help me with wicd and an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<flaccid_> wicd ?
<lyhana8> flaccid_: yeap a network handler
<flaccid_> fair enough
<flaccid_> ah network manager
<flaccid_> knetworkmanager wasn't good enough, lyhana8 ?
<lyhana8> doesn't work to
<flaccid_> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid_> please explain?
<lyhana8> flaccid_: sorry, i can detect wireless connection
<flaccid_> is the driver and interface set up correctly
<lyhana8> i'm not really sure about the driver, i use wext
<flaccid_> do you get anything in iwlist eth1 scanning ?
<flaccid_> subsitute eth1 with your interface name and let us know what it says
<lyhana8> iwlist = nothing
<lyhana8> iwconfig give: [...]eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"NEUF_D760"  Nickname:""          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated          Tx-Power=27 dBm          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B          Power Management:off          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid mi
<lyhana8> eth1 is my interface
<flaccid_> doesn't look like it is setup properly so whichever network manager you try is not going to work
<lyhana8> how can i set up the device ?
<amen> hello
<lyhana8> amen: heloo
<flaccid_> lyhana8, by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<lyhana8> flaccid_: oh thanks
<flaccid_> even though its meant to work out of the box feisty and above it seems as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus?highlight=%283945ABG%29
<willi_ballenthin> whats the most efficient way to remove kde3, but not kde4?
<willi_ballenthin> any idea?
 * flaccid_ goes off to dinnner
<grassone> how i can use the command "apt-get source --compile " but i'd like to stop the procedure after the down load to apply a patch and after that to restart the normal procedure
<kalorin`> I have to go find my windows disks for my laptop
<kalorin`> stupid intel centrino chipset isn't supported without a hacks
<kalorin`> I'm not interested
<amen> i think u can use ndiswrapper
<amen> for my wifi,i just use ndiswrapper to install window driver in my kubuntu..
<kalorin`> amen, how does that work for you?
<kalorin`> like "well" or "ok"
<kalorin`> ?
<kalorin`> and are you having to always redo it when adept updater gets updates?
<amen> until now my wifi run fine without had to redo it...
<kalorin`> k
<kalorin`> any pointers?
<kalorin`> I'll give it a shot
<kalorin`> also how much of the windows drivers do you need?
<sharpe> just the inf file
<sharpe> the actual driver itself not any of the surrounding stuff
<sharpe> just the inf and sys file*
<sharpe> if you've got that hardware working with windows (are dual booting etc) then look in \Windows\inf\
<flaccid_> kalorin`, what is not supported in centrino. because centrino support is out of box
<sharpe> if you dont dual boot you will need to extract the driver files from the binary installer for windows
<amen> get ndiswrapper from adept manager, u must had window driver for u wifi (in .inf)
<sharpe> flaccid, it should be, Intel is pretty good for GPL drivers
<flaccid_> sharpe, yeah im on it atm using speedstep_centrino mod etc. so i don't know why kalorin` claims linux doesn't support centrino..
<sharpe> my old thinkpad is an intel chipset and it works out the box as well (actually easier than getting wireless to work under XP which is kinda ironic)
<amen> had anyone here use kubuntu-kde4?
<sharpe> yeah
<flaccid_> yeah amen
<kalorin`> [09:48] <flaccid_> kalorin`, what is not supported in centrino. because centrino support is out of box
<kalorin`> ipw2200 doesn't work
<kalorin`> it sees networks but can't dhcp addresses or connect
<kalorin`> at least with the 8.04 stuff
<kalorin`> just flat doesn't work
<amen> just use manual ip..
<sharpe> amen, not always an option if you are using public wifi
<kalorin`> amen, even doing that doesn't work
<amen> yeap i know...
<kalorin`> it's something more than that
<kalorin`> its' a mess for sure, and i'm really sad to see that it's such a mainstream chipset and isn't workable
<sharpe> it generally works, Ive had no problems with it
<kalorin`> with ipw2200 on 8.04?
<kalorin`> what kernel are you using?
<kalorin`> wired works fine
<sharpe> 2.6.24-18-generic
<kalorin`> you sure you're using ipw2200?
<sharpe> yeah, its an Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Chipset and uses the 2200BG for wireless iirc
<kalorin`> weirdness
<kalorin`> like I pop open the knetwork manager and the tab for wireless is grayed out
<kalorin`> like it doesn't exist
<sharpe> only like Alsa on 7.10, that never worked properly for me yet slackware alsa did perfectly
<kalorin`> though I have an eth1 that's working
<flaccid_> kalorin`, ipw2200 works out of box. it is what i use.
<sharpe> on 8.04 alsa works fine on that box..go figure
<kalorin`> flaccid, perhaps a firmware issue?
<flaccid_> might i suggest that you work out the problem instead of claiming centrino is not supported..
<groven1023> anyone know how to get a broadcom wifi card working on an hp laptop?
<flaccid_> it could be
<kalorin`> according to everything I read most of the day yesterday its' under heavy development and is a real issue
<kalorin`> weirdness
<kalorin`> how would I tell what version of firmware I'm running?
<flaccid_> kalorin`, if you are going to be on here for a while i can help you with it. i just have to have dinner now
<flaccid_> i've used it with ubuntu since dapper and support has improved to out of the box and generally reliable
<kalorin`> I'll be here a bit
<kalorin`> for a couple of hours anyway
<kalorin`> I'd appreciate it
<flaccid_> ok bbs
<flaccid_> np give me 15mins
<kalorin`> I'll go see if I can find a way to tell the firmware version
<groven1023> can anyone help me get my broadcom wifi card working on my hp laptop?
<flaccid_> kalorin`, ok so is your iwlist and iwconfig working?
<kalorin`> well kind of
<kalorin`> hang on let me get on  irc on that machine
<kalorin`> it'll be easier
<kalorin`> well ok it'd be easier if konversation was installed already :(
<kalorin`> iwlist eth1 scanning shows 1 network (mine)
<kalorin`> protocol 802.11g
<flaccid_> ok sweet so its working :)
<kalorin`> yeah it's sort of working
<flaccid_> now you just use knetworkmanager yeah
<kalorin`> wifi-radar shows networks and signal and all that
<kalorin`> well knetworkmanager's tab for wireless is just grayed out
<flaccid_> what is the problem then?
<flaccid_> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please kalorin`
<kalorin`> there's only 2 lines
<kalorin`> 3
<flaccid_> paste here
<kalorin`> auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, and auto eth0
<kalorin`> the rest is just comments
<kalorin`> I pulled the latest firmware but I'm not sure how to instal it
<kalorin`> install it
<flaccid_> take out everything but localhost directives, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kalorin`> doesn't come with directions
<flaccid_> your firmware is working kalorin`
<kalorin`> k
<flaccid_> after that close knetworkmanager then run it again like killall knetworkmanager && knetworkmanager
<kalorin`> ok done
<poison> !corel
<ubottu> Factoid corel not found
<kalorin`> ok
<kalorin`> done, same deal
<kalorin`> wireless is grayed out
<flaccid_> if its still greyed out, can you show me a screenshot of knetworkmanager right clicked, showing the grayed out
<flaccid_> screenshot please of it right clicked..
<poison> :(
<kalorin`> yeah sec
<frybye> the desktop crashed and now there is not taskbar at the bottom of the screen - with the K - menu etc..?? heeelp.. hehe
<poison> is it possible to edit a corel made file?
<flaccid_> frybye, run kicker & in a konsole
<Pennycook> frybye: Are you still in KDE4?
<frybye> yeah came back in here after re-boot...
<flaccid_> kde4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> kalorin`, and yeah at this stage the problem is certainly not centrino - it looks like a knetworkmanager issue
<frybye> sorry thought i was in there..
<frybye> tks anyhow its back...
<frybye> but is grey...
<kalorin`> flaccid: ok I get that, but shouldn't I have been able to manually configure the wireless onto the netwokr?
<kalorin`> I haven't been able to do that
<kalorin`> ok I have a png of the whole screen where do you want it/
<kalorin`> oh I'll stick it on my server
<flaccid_> cool. im not sure what you mean by 'configure the wireless onto the network'.
<flaccid_> knetwork manager is like 2clicks for a network setup
<kalorin`> I mean like using ifconfig
<kalorin`> http://kalorin.com/flaccid
<flaccid_> right click tray icon, then click on the wireless network in the list for example
<kalorin`> yeah look at the screenshot
<kalorin`> I'm saying that I should be able to us ifconfig to get it on the network I would think if it's working right and knetworkmanager isn't
<flaccid_> yeah of course you can use ifconfig. just keep in mind its not that simple if a network requires encryption..
<flaccid_> kalorin`, no thats not what i want. you restart knetworkmanager. and you right click knetworkmanager icon, not the connection status..
<kalorin`> ok that says no wireless networks found
<kalorin`> under wireless network
<lyhana8> flaccid_: i'm trying to follow the link you give me about iwl3945, i got problem whent trying to unload older module :
<lyhana8> sudo make unloadUnloading ssb...FATAL: Module ssb is in use.Unloading cfg80211...FATAL: Module cfg80211 is in use.make: *** [unload] Erreur 1
<flaccid_> kalorin`, thats because there is only one which has a hidden ESSID. if thats your access point, don't hide the ESSID because if you want to connect to it, you'll have to do it a bit more manually..
<kalorin`> k sec I'll unhide it
<kalorin`> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<kalorin`> look at that though
<flaccid_> why?
<flaccid_> lyhana8, sudo rmmod cfg80211 - but chances are its in use
<kalorin`> flaccid it's pretty explicit about fireware versions and driver versions needing to match
<kalorin`> ok I've set the ESSID to unhidden GN
<flaccid_> kalorin`, dude thats already done. its working. i don't see a problem yet at all...
<lyhana8> flaccid_: same error : module in use
<lyhana8> flaccid_:  ERROR: Module cfg80211 is in use by iwlwifi_mac80211
<kalorin`> k
<flaccid_> lyhana8, maybe you will have to stop networking or something or boot into a different runlevel so its not loaded or blacklist the module and reboot or something
<kalorin`> ok now I do an iwlist eth1 scanning and I see the ESSID: "GN"
<kalorin`> and it's using WEP encryption because I just want to get it working
<lyhana8> flaccid_: i do `sudo rmmod iwlwifi_mac80211` and after `sudo rmmod cfg80211` and that seem ok
<kalorin`> anyway
<flaccid_> lyhana8, yep nice work..!
<jason> Hi, I'm trying to use my microphone, it's plugged into the right jack and kmix has been unmuted for the  mic. but when I speak into it then no sound comes out through my speakers. my spearkers do work
<kalorin`> son of a biscuit
<kalorin`> seems to be working nw
<kalorin`> now
<flaccid_> just as expected :)
<kalorin`> flaccid you're a lifesaver (though I feel REALLY stupid now)
<flaccid_> hehe
<kalorin`> what about wpa?
<kalorin`> can it do that out of the box?
<flaccid_> knetworkmanager does wpa
<flaccid_> yep for sure. i use wpa2
<kalorin`> k I'll have to give that a try
<flaccid_> on my linksys wrt54gl
<kalorin`> so all because I had hidden the ESSID?
<kalorin`> yeah I've got oen of those as well running DD-WRT
<flaccid_> i believe so
<flaccid_> kalorin`, thats what i am running. you have the same access point and wireless card as me..
<flaccid_> kalorin`, there is an option in knetworkmanager to connect to a hidden network
<flaccid_> not sure where it is but its explained a bit here: http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager
<kalorin`> cool thanks man
 * flaccid_ is on windows, not at home atm
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> on that note im going for a sesh and watch a movie. have a good one everyone catchas soon.
<kalorin`> thanks
<flaccid_> ciaoskis
<sharpe> debates having another fight with 8.04 to get it to use nvagp instead of agpgart
<jason> Hi, I'm trying to use my microphone, it's plugged into the right jack and kmix has been unmuted for the  mic. but when I speak into it then no sound comes out through my speakers. my spearkers do work
<CoCaInE> jason: check the sound level on alsamixer
<kalorin`> jason, it might not be set to route the sound directly
<kalorin`> ie. echo
<kalorin`> it might be set in record and play mode only but not mix those channels
<jason> kalorin`: I don't have alsamixer, only kmix. how do I configure it to route directly, nothing here seems to say how
<jason> kalorin`: it's ok I found it
<jason> was under AUX for some reason
 * kalorin` nods
<kalorin`> usually it's not right in the top
<frybye> after  doing a console login how do I start the gui...?
<newbird> hi.. need advice on getting sound on hardy heron amd-64 bit version
<newbird> everything shows OK, but i hear no sound...
<newbird> i get a message on unable to connect to pulse server..
<newbird> what is pulse?
<biagidp_> Any java developers about that can tell me the easiest way to find what version of JDK I'm running?
<BluesKaj> biagidp_, in the terminal , sudo update-alternatives --config java , the java client with + sign is the one you are using.
<biagidp_> BluesKaj: It doesn't list a version of JDK, so I guess that answers my question, thanks!
<stdin> biagidp_: java -version
<BluesKaj> biagidp_, you can always check to see what's installed in adept :)
<biagidp_> BluesKaj: I'm not a huge adept fan, but I'll check it out to make sure
<BluesKaj> biagidp_, try stdin's suggestion
<biagidp_> stdin: thanks, that didn't list a JDK either
<stdin> biagidp_: did you install the jdk package?
<biagidp_> stdin: I don't remember if I did it on this machine or another one
<stdin> biagidp_: 'dpkg -l | grep jdk' should help
<stdin> if it doesn't show a -jdk package, it's not installed
<biagidp_> stdin: It doesn't, and the only jdk package is jdk1.1 and I think the current version is 6-something
<pietje_phuck> Any one having a problem with firefox RC2 flickering?
<pietje_phuck> Or is it just me?
<kkathman> pietje_phuck: seems to be ok here on my machine
<kushal1> what is the default irc client in kubuntu 8.04? I cannot find konversation as installed by default.
<Jucato> kushal1: if you're using Kubuntu's KDE 4 remix, no I didn't find it installed by default. just apt-get it
<stdin> kushal1: kubuntu 8.04 or kubuntu kde4 8.04 ?
<Jucato> (and #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 questions)
<Jucato> stdin: kde4. he asked in #kde too
<pietje_phuck> kkathman: thanks
<pim> konversation is
<pim> you could run apt-get install konversation
<pim> sudo it
<stdin> yeah, in kde4 there isn't one installed by default (mostly because there is no kde4 client available)
<grassone> i have download a package with "apt-get source <pkgname>"
<grassone> after some change in the source i'd like to start the configuration and compilation like the "apt-get source --compile <pkgname>" do
<grassone> how can i do that ?
<stdin> grassone: if you have debuild use "debuild" from the source dir, else (make sure you have fakeroot installed) and run "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<pim>  How do get letters from the greek alphabet?
<pim> How do I get letters from the greek alphabet?
<trappist> "get"?
<kkathman> pim for what purpose?
<pim> I need to write in german
<kkathman> isnt that a matter of going to the regional settings?
<pim> No
<pim> I've got an american keybord
<pim> In German the Beta is used
<pim> In winnie I can get it by pressing ctrl+alt+s
<grassone> stdin: thank you very much
<pim> ß
<pim> This letter: ß
<Dr_willis_> alt-ctrl-s here scrolls up my window :) darn compiz keys! heh
<jcfp> pim: german letter ß is not a beta (β) but a sharp s. Available via 'AltGr + s' with a us-intl keyboard setting.
<pim> thankß
<pietje_phuck> ff3 rc2 seems to flicker for me, specially so with noscript enabled, using ff3 beta 2 works fine
<pietje_phuck> Just in case any one is interested
<cheko> hola
<pietje_phuck> Does any one know how to downgrade in apt, or reverse an upgrade?
<semyenov> hello for all ;0
<dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_Willis> the apt-get manuals discuss that pietje_phuck  - ive never had to mess with that befor.
<pietje_phuck> dr_Willis: reading it now
<pietje_phuck> dr_Willis: thanks
<dr_Willis> the apt stuff is the kind of complex system - it pays to read the docs.. then read them again a few weeks later.. then again.....
<dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> rinse and repeat for the next year or so
<Jucato> daily
<dr_Willis> I got a whole Linux Library in the Basement 'reading room' right next to the sink and toilet. :)
<Vermux> how do I see a list of available trusted account computers?
<Rioting_pacifist> firefox just stoped working, i turned of an extention and clicked reboot and it now refuses to start (not even anything in console with -P
<emilsedgh> Rioting_pacifist: did you try starting with a new session?
<emilsedgh> s/session/profile/
<Rioting_pacifist> cant even get to the profile dialog
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm it was miro being a pita
<Rioting_pacifist> will report it after the match
<kkerwin> Hi. #kubuntu-kde4 appears to be dead: I'm having trouble installing KDE4-beta: http://pastebin.com/m1e9837e9
<grigris> #ubuntu
<jimmy51> !bonnie++
<ubottu> Factoid bonnie++ not found
<jimmy51> !bonnie
<ubottu> Factoid bonnie not found
<jimmy51> !info bonnie++
<ubottu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 144 kB
<kiran_> please help im not able to write/delete files in my usb drive its in readonly mode.how to change this?
<pim> kiran_ read only mode means you can't write to the device
<jessica> if a file is read only try "sudo chmod ugo+rw <folder path>"
<kiran_> yeh thts d error which its showing but how to change it... i did not have this problem untill today...
<jessica> what is kiran's problem
<jimmy51> anyone here good at using bonnie++ ?
<haryono> how to enter irc jakarta indonesia kubuntu?
<jimmy51> my output is showing ++++ for many results, which i guess means it's too fast to measure
<jimmy51> how do i change my test such that the sample size is large enough to calculate the results properly?
<haryono> any one know kubuntu irc jakarta indonesia?
<SlimeyPete> !indonesian | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<mrooney> ﻿hello, I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop, and naturally it installed all the deps, but now if I remove it, it just removes the 38kB or so meta package, how can I undo the entire process?
<akasico1> hola en que parte de los menus esta el dolphin ?? gracias
<kkerwin> !es | akasico1
<ubottu> akasico1: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<akasico1> sorry
<akasico1> where can i find the dholpin program
<kkerwin> Heh. Cool.
<kkerwin> Hit ALT-F2. Enter "dolphin".
<kkerwin> Then press the enter button.
<akasico1> I know that but in which part of the menu it is?
<kkerwin> akasico1: Check under "System".
<kkerwin> akasico1: Mostly, though, you'll find that the ALT-F2 box is more convenient than the menu, since you don't have to use the mouse, but it does take some getting used to.
<akasico1> sorry combination of keys are not working I change it this configuration to use the key super and now I have windows keyboard
<akasico1> :(
<l3x> where does kopete save configuration files and temporary files?
<l3x> d00dz???
<emilsedgh> l3x: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<l3x> thanx emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> !leet | l3x
<ubottu> l3x: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<l3x> i iz not l33t haxor, i just like to play with the letters
<l3x> xD
<Jucato> emilsedgh: config files are separate :)
<emilsedgh> yeah, they are in ~/.kde/share/config
<conrad_> how do i get it so that beagle doesn't open when i click the "search" button on my logitech mouse
<azzco> I'm havcing some problems with apt (trying to upgrade from feisty...)http://pastebin.com/daaaad0c
<conrad_> ok i've uninstalled beagle but now this "tracker search tool" comes up when i press that mouse button
<eitreach> how do I enable  hardware accel in kde 4.1 beta? My kwin-effects performance is horrid at the moment.
<azzco> eitreach: #kubuntu-kde4 maybe?
<eitreach> azzco: could try that, yeah.
<tashiro> can some one tell me what improvements have been made to hardy henron? i only found out its existence today
<azzco> Is there anywhere I can get a vanilla sources.list? I think that something went wrong with my previus one..
<tashiro> any one?
<david__> test
<pim_> What is the standard sound channel
<SlimeyPete> dunno... #alsa maybe?
<pim_> yeah probably, thanks
<azzco> isn't hardy using pulseaudio or that's only our ordinary ubutu users?
<SlimeyPete> azzco: no pulseaudio on kubuntu AFAIK
<arrrghhh> hey all, i can't figure out how to configure my nvidia video card on hardy.  i had a really good xorg.conf file for my desktop, but my laptop i can't get it to display on my second monitor properly.  so i'm using windows *sigh*
<azzco> arrrghhh: nvidia-settings?
<arrrghhh> azzco, that's what i used on my desktop.. but only nvidia-xconfig is avaliable...
<arrrghhh> on the laptop.  the hardware drivers area says it's using the nvidia driver, but i can't see how to configure the card.  the configuration options within kde don't work so well, and i tried ubuntu and those were even worse...
<azzco> arrrghhh: Do you know why nvidia-settings isnt available? I beive that they've shipped that program along the drivers for quite some time
<Pennycook> azzco: Have you installed it?
<arrrghhh> azzco, well do i do the recommended ubuntu method of using the hardware drivers install, or do i follow nvidia's recommendations and use their installation?  on my desktop i believe i followed nvidia's settings and those worked...
<azzco> Pennycook: installed what?
<sharpe_uk> speaking of nvidia, Im still banging my head against the wall with nvagp :|
<azzco> arrrghhh: I've only used the ubuntu packages and envy.
<Pennycook> Oop, sorry; arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings should install nvidia-settings for you; I'd recommend the restricted drivers manager.
<arrrghhh> Pennycook, the restricted drivers manager says it's using the nvidia proprietary drivers, but all i have from console is nvidia-xconfig
<Pennycook> arrrghhh: As I said, install nvidia-settings.  It's in a separate package.
<arrrghhh> Pennycook, alright i'll try that. thanks.
<sharpe_uk> 3d Acceleration works fine but I remember reading that using nvagp is slightly faster, done running into a wall with it
<pim_> how do I execute a script?
<trappist> pim_: kinda depends, but generally ./scriptname
<sharpe_uk> two main ways,
<sharpe_uk> ./script name or if its not got the executable flag then sh <scriptname>
<trappist> or chmod +x it to make it executable
<trappist> don't forget sudo if (and only if) it needs root privileges
<pim_> I did: bash scriptname
<trappist> pim_: that should work too
<kiran_> i have a /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log files which are 1.1GB each how do i change it coz i dont have tht much space in my drive.
<azzco> I'm not sure if I'm running feisty or gutsy, how can I tell?
<Pici> azzco: lsb_release -a
<azzco> Is there any way to restore sources.list if it's been deleted/alterd with?
<genii> azzco: sudo cp /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list /etc/apt/
<azzco> Thanks alot genii :D
<genii> kiran_: Look into manpage of logrotate
<genii> azzco: You're welcome
<azzco> genii: /usr/share/ubuntu-docs doesn't exist here
<genii> azzco: Download the deb file of it then from a mirror and install with dpkg
<genii> !info ubuntu-docs
<ubottu> ubuntu-docs (source: ubuntu-docs): The Ubuntu Documentation Project. In component main, is optional. Version 8.04.2~hardy (hardy), package size 3437 kB, installed size 55604 kB
<azzco> Great thanks :)
<genii> azzco: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-docs_8.04.2~hardy_all.deb
<azzco> genii: It has a few dependencies, dpkg them aswell?
<genii> azzco: Yes, you can browse the mirror in web browser and find them
<genii> azzco: If you like I can just pastebin my sources.list
<azzco> that would be much easier genii, thanks :)
<genii> azzco: 1 minute
<genii> azzco: Change all debian.yorku.ca      to something like us.archive.ubuntu.com    or so if not in Canada http://pastebin.com/m742392ad
<frybye> hi- how to play *.wma files in kubuntu.. codecs???
<azzco> genii: I'll be back in a sec and tell you how it went, thanks =)
<jussi01> frybye: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<frybye> jussi01: what is the command itself??
<jussi01> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<amine27> join kubuntu-fr
<frybye> jussi01: any problem with me being in a 64bit system??
<frybye> that is one huge package no... wow?
<jussi01> yeah, its a meta package...
<frybye> jussi01: and restart now...?
<frybye> it didnt say I had too but...?
<jussi01> frybye: shouldnt have too
<kiran_> how to empty var/log/syslog and kern.log files its grown big 1.1GB each.
<Pennycook> frybye: Unlike in Windows, you don't have to restart after installing updates or anything like that.  I think the only exception is kernel updates.
<jussi01> yeps
<frybye> ok... hey - its playing - cool.. thanks...
<jussi01> :)
<azzco> thanks genii, but it didn't help (I'm on feisty) When I try to upgrade with "officiall" repos I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/19113/
<kiran_> genii: how to empty var/log/syslog and kern.log files its grown big 1.1GB each
<newbird1> hi folks.. need help.. i locked myself out by wrongly setting my hostname to kubuntu and my domain to a test domain...
<newbird1> now i cannot sudo anymore because it says
<newbird1> cannot resolve kubuntu
<newbird1> how do i fix this?
<Pici> !hostname | newbird1
<ubottu> newbird1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Pici> newbird1: You may need to do this from the recovery session
<newbird1> ubottu - tried that, but it tells me i don't have admin rights..
<ubottu> newbird1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbird1> pici - recovery session? how do i do that and what does recovery session mean?
<frybye> I hve a thunderbird question - there is almost nowone in that #---
<Pici> newbird1: When you boot Kubuntu it should be listed as an option on your Grub menu
<frybye> the junk filter seems to be greyed out..
<frybye> ??
<newbird1> pici - yup
<newbird1> oh, i see..
<newbird1> what happens in recovery session? I get logged in automatically as root?
<Pici> newbird1: Then you'd have to manually edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Pici> newbird1: Yes, you are then automagically in as root
<newbird1> Pici - cool..
<newbird1> Pici - I will try that out...
<frybye> i am outa here for a bit - enough is enough... for a while.. bye now..
<newbird1> question - why is it that I am unable to get into my wireless? I've configured everything and it connects... but it just drops the connection after sometime when it's unable to get an IP address? I'm on amd-64
<newbird1> and using ndisgtk
<newbird1> with atheros AR5700
<newbird1> chipset
<newbird1> i connect fine under windows...
<newbird1> the system could pick up my dns server names to autopopulate into the network configuration panel...
<newbird1> yet I don't get an ip address..
<newbird1> is there some setting needed?
<newbird1> grateful for any advice from the gurus here..
<newbird1> hmm... i guess the gods here are a little busy...
<newbird1> i'll fix the problem first for recovery mode..
<newbird1> thanks pici!
<pim> Why would my system refuse to mount a certain drive?
<Pennycook> pim: Could be a number of things, do you have an error message?  Is it by any chance an NTFS drive?
<pim> It is
<athlon1> Hallo, Can anyone tell me if thereis a gui to integrate Kubuntu with Active Directory? Thanks
<pim> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Pennycook> pim: If it's shared with Windows, it will refuse to mount if Windows didn't shut down cleanly last time it booted.  You can get around it with the force option
<pim> I suspect that is the problem
<pim> Won't it damage the drive?
<Pennycook> pim: I think ntfs-3g was re-written so force attempts to fix any errors it comes across; if you're really worried about it, though, you can always log back into Windows and ensure it shuts down cleanly.
<pim> I just used the -t ntfs option
<Monk3y-> anyone here haves Acer Aspire 3100? i wont get my wlan working on kubuntu..
<Pennycook> pim: I think mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mountpath -o force should do the trick
<athlon1> if you have problems with a NTFS partition, you could do two things: 1- repair it with windows. 2- Install nftsprogs and use ntfsfix.
<athlon1> I also had that problem...
<Monk3y-> Hello. I'm having this problem with my WLAN card. It doesn't work by default, and I have no idea how I would get it working. Any help?
<Monk3y-> anyone?
<Pennycook> !patience | Monk3y-
<ubottu> Monk3y-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Monk3y-> ok
<Monk3y-> thanks anyways
<pim> Can I set firefox as the standard browser?
<KRF> pim, yes. system settings -> default apps
<pim> ah thanks
<Pete__> instead of mirroring the full repos for PXE boot could I just mount the iso on a loopback device and host that?
<pim> KRF it made my taskbar dissappear
<KRF> lol
<Pete__> Ok, yes, looks like it can be done, my bad.
<pim> KRF do you know how I get it back?
<KRF> pim, alt+f2 -> kicker
<KRF> in kde4
<KRF> kde3*
<pim> Thanks :p
<pim> Anybody knows where the standard utorrent location is for saving unfinished files?
<Monk3y-> Hello. I'm having this problem with my WLAN card. It doesn't work by default, and I have no idea how I would get it working. Any help?   sry for patience but im in a hurry
<trappist> !wireless
<Odd-rationale> Monk3y-: what card?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Monk3y-> Monk3y-: what card?
<Monk3y-> oops
<trappist> heh.
<Odd-rationale> Monk3y-: monkey see. monkey do... ;)
<pim> Monk3y you can always try google first, to see if anything specific comes up.
<trappist> hahaha.
<Monk3y-> pim, i did
<pim> Hm too bad
<Monk3y-> but.. im not a genius with this stuff :P
<Odd-rationale> Monk3y-: what card was it?
<Monk3y-> w8
<Monk3y-> Acer Invilink(tm) 802.11b/g
<Odd-rationale> Monk3y-: you can find out with "lspci | grep Network"
<Odd-rationale> Monk3y-: what does ^ that command give?
<Monk3y-> im not sure
<Monk3y-> second
<Monk3y-> or two
<Monk3y-> i have to boot to linux..
<[ifr0g]> !find soap
<ubottu> Found: libruby1.8, cl-soap, gsoap, libcsoap-dev, libcsoap1 (and 8 others)
<shadowhywind> hay all, i am going to go and make a backup of my entire partition onto another harddrive. I was wondering if there was an easy way to make it bootable from the other harddrive?
<mute1> is there anyway to sort by popularity in kubuntu's adept?  you can in ubuntu, i can't seem to figure out a way to do it w/ kubuntu
<genii> Back
<genii> azzco: It wants to remove e2fsprogs... this has nothing to do with what repositories you are using. It's some other dependency issue.
<genii> kiran_: What you do with the logrotate is make a conf file that does not alow the logs to become so bloated. Say limited to a meg or two, etc. Then forcibly run it to make the huge ones archived, after which you can delete them or whatever you want.
<azzco> okay thanks for clearing that up genii, I'm just going to install hardy from scratch instead..
<Haza> What would be a good player for .avi's?
<Haza> Does Kaffeine support thos codec?
<Haza> *this
<azzco> Haza: If you install them, yes
<Haza> So what libraries would i be looking for? :)
<azzco> !codec | Haza
<ubottu> Haza: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Haza> azzco: Cheers mate :)
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> when a play a special mp3 file with amraok its everytime "scratching" with mpalyer it wroks, what could be the reason
<DarkriftX> anyone know if there are tools to do a dns lookup from the past? im trying to connect to a site whos nameservers seem to be down, and i need to find the ip
<The_ManU_212> like a cd with scratches
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhh im watchign videos which in kaffine r showing lines in the frames
<eagles0513875> ill have to deal with that in the am
<eagles0513875> night all
<Colonel_Panic> anybody know what font is used in the Adept appliacation in Hardy?
<justin_> hey everyone, I'm trying to get flash to work in opera, I have opera 9.20 and kubuntu 8.04.  I have all the plugins installed and the locations are set in opera's settings, but still nothing works.  What do I do?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> I got ksensors read all cores as core 0 which makes for a bad time know which core is getting hot, any fixes?
<DarkriftX> can someone do me a favor? i need to see if the hardy version of firebug will install on my 7.10 install (firefox3). Basically i need soemone to check if there is a package that someone can download and send me so i can try it
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: You want to install a Hardy package on Gutsy?
<DarkriftX> gonna try
<jussi01> DarkriftX: definately not recomeded
<DarkriftX> is it that risky?
<Pennycook> Yup.
<Pennycook> Is Firebug a Firefox extension?
<DarkriftX> i mean, its an extension, i figured it wouldnt have many depends etc
<DarkriftX> yes Pennycook
<DarkriftX> their server has been down for a week
<jceb> Hola Amigos mios!!!
<jceb> jeje!
<jussi01> DarkriftX: very risky. However, ubuntu packages are available at packages.ubuntu.com (but still dont)
<DarkriftX> and will be for a while now (fire in the server farm)
<jceb> nobody else, write in spanish
<jceb> ?
<jussi01> !es | jceb
<Pennycook> !es | jceb
<ubottu> jceb: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> hehe
<jceb> here i'm fine, thanks :D
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: What's wrong with installing the package through Firefox?
<lment> hmm
<DarkriftX> Pennycook, the server is down
<DarkriftX> only download location
<Exilant> nothing wrong with trying a package
<DarkriftX> the firefox page links to the download server and also i dont think the beta i need is avail on the firefox "get updates" section
<DarkriftX> ive spent hours looking for a mirror with no luck
<Exilant> as long as it's not some really important stuff, few things can break
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: What's wrong with http://fireclipse.xucia.com/files/fireclipse/firebug-1.1.0b10.xpi
<DarkriftX> holy wtf dude
<DarkriftX> ive been on that network 10 time and always get "firebug has moved"
<Pennycook> Google-fu. :)
<DarkriftX> yeah, ive been googling
<DarkriftX> what did you search?
<Pennycook> "http://fireclipse.xucia.com/files/fireclipse/firebug-1.1.0b10.xpi"
<Pennycook> XD
<Pennycook> Well, just the xpi filename
<Exilant> hm, packages.ubuntu.com works for me
<Exilant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/firebug/download
<Exilant> or did i miss something?
<DarkriftX> i found it too, but im not running hardy
<Pennycook> Exilant: He's running Gutsy.
<DarkriftX> so was told not to use it
<lment> or are u hardy running?
<lment> ah i rock
<tzd> I'm looking for a good alternative to the rss reader akregator... any suggestions please? Used akregator but recently it's lagging like crazy :/
<Exilant> ok
<DarkriftX> ok, good thing is i downloaded it
<DarkriftX> bad is that firefox doesnt seem to recognize it :s
<DarkriftX> gonna try linking it from one of my pages and see if it will install taht way
<DarkriftX> when i open that link, it opens it as like a folder or something (I get save, view, close buttons) with a tree view format :s
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: Weird.  When I click it I get a typical install option.
<DarkriftX> you running firefox 3 ?
<Pennycook> Yeah.
<DarkriftX> odd
<DarkriftX> i even put it on one of my sites and gave a link to it, now it just wants to download :S
<[Relic]> ?? nvidia restricted
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: Have you tried installing it via Firefox's "Install add-ons" thing?  If you press "Install..." I think it asks you to go looking for the file.
<DarkriftX> really
<DarkriftX> ill try that
<DarkriftX> nope, i dont get anything like that
<DarkriftX> just takes me to a website with addons
<Pennycook> DarkriftX: Have you tried dragging the .xpi onto it?
<DarkriftX> lemme try taht
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> ty much
<DarkriftX> that worked
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> the problem was another extension i had installed (archview) and never used (so i didnt know what i was seeing). archview lets you view inside of archives before downloading them....
<transupergeek> umm... hi!
<Pennycook> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<transupergeek> thanks
<transupergeek> i'm trying torun kubuntu x64 off the live cd but it hangs on the splashscreen
<transupergeek> with no splashscreen it get to a point after it detects the sata drives
<transupergeek> i've tried with acpi=off noapic, nolapic, and irqpoll as boot options but they don't seem to help
<transupergeek> any ideas? (brand new machine)
<coucouf> have you tried removing "splash" from the boot line ?
<transupergeek> yes
<coucouf> so it should not hang on the splash, when it's disabled, does it ?
<coucouf> :)
<[Relic]> any ideas on how to get the restricted driver install for nvidia if it doesn't show in the program
<NekosolTeraDyne> transupergeek, Did you make sure the CD burned correctly by running the "Check CD for Defects" option on the book selection menu?
<Pennycook> [Relic]: I think the package is called nvidia-glx-new
<arrrghhh> ok so installing nvidia-settings worked, my 2nd monitor i can now configure... sort of.  the resolution isn't being detected at all, and i managed to get it to 800x600, but it won't let me select a resolution or put a custom one in.
<jals> hi, how do i prevent this - "system policy prevents mounting internal media" - when i try to access the files of a second hard drive?
<transupergeek> coucouf: very funny =P  it hangs after SATA init and ssays uniform cd rom driver and hangs there
<coucouf> transupergeek: you could also try the "alternate" CD. The installation process is a bit uglier, but not so much complicated.
<arrrghhh> my laptop screen has tons of selections, from 320x240 to 1920x1200 (its max res) but my 2nd monitor is stuck to 800x600 with no options for resolution in nvidia-settings
<transupergeek> what does the alternate cd have?
<arrrghhh> jals, are you mounting from livecd or actual install?
<jals> actual install
<arrrghhh> transupergeek, text (debian) installer.
<coucouf> a text installer :)
<arrrghhh> which i don't see why it isn't included in the desktop cd as an option from the menu... but whatever :P
<arrrghhh> so how can i fix my monitor's resolution?  why doesn't nvidia-settings have resolution options like it does for my laptop screen?  obviously it's detecting a lot about my laptop screen and virtually nothing about my monitor...
<jals> hmm
<jals> i had no issues with my resolution for once this time
<arrrghhh> my desktop this monitor and an hdtv worked perfectly, detected both perfectly
<arrrghhh> no such luck for this monitor & my laptop...
<jals> arrrghhh, did you enquire about my install cos you knew about my issue?
<arrrghhh> jals, when you try to mount it should ask for a root pass does it not?
<arrrghhh> well i've had your issue before
<jals> arrrghhh, it does, i want to prevent that
<arrrghhh> and for me it *seemed* like it was fixed... sometimes i would run dolphin as root tho.
<jals> oh
<arrrghhh> jals, you need root access to mount drives.
<jals> ah so i need to mount them as root
<arrrghhh> it's not good to run dolphin as root
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> entries in fstab would mount them on boot
<arrrghhh> /etc/fstab sorry
<jals> right, i guess that's what i need
<arrrghhh> yessir
<jals> ubuntu 7.04 did that automatically
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> usually does for me too.  linux does unpredictable things sometimes.
<Pennycook> jals: It's something new with Hardy from what I can tell; if you don't tell it what to do during the install now, it defaults to "do not use this media" and doesn't give it anywhere to mount by default.
<jals> darn
<jals> what's a good kde text editor
<arrrghhh> Pennycook, ah... that's unfortunate.
<arrrghhh> kate
<jals> not familiar with default apps
<arrrghhh> kwrite
<arrrghhh> i like kate, but i transfered some stuff to a windows machine and notepad had all my notes as one looooong line...
<Pennycook> arrrghhh: Not Kate's fault; Linux, Windows and Mac actually signify newlines differently.  Windows only uses Carriage Return, I think.
<genii> It uses that ^M
<The_ManU_212> why shows bkid uuid with "" but fstab need it without ""?
<arrrghhh> Pennycook, i figured it was something like that... linux is usually good about portability tho, i'm just used to stuff working back and forth so it surprises me when stuff like that happens.
<The_ManU_212> and how to mount ah partition with UUID in fstab manually?
<arrrghhh> The_ManU_212, i've mounted stuff in fstab w/o the UUID... but if the location in /dev moves than the mount doesn't work...
<Pennycook> arrrghhh: Yeah, it's a silly little thing.
<arrrghhh> it does happen...
<The_ManU_212> arrrghhh: if the location in /dev moves how do you mean?
<coucouf> do a ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid, it'll give you the /dev <-> UUID mapping
<arrrghhh> well in place of the UUID put the location in /dev.  like /dev/sda5
<coucouf> ah, sorry, misread
<Pennycook> The_ManU_212: The line should look something like this: "UUID=uuidgoeshere /mountpoint type options dump pass
<arrrghhh> The_ManU_212, or do what coucouf said
<coucouf> yes, replace the /dev/xxx by a UUID=
<coucouf> the UUID won't change whereas the /dev/xxx *may* change
<arrrghhh> yesh and when the /dev/xxx changes than drives no mounting !
<genii> Or errors being spit out because a definition in fstab for /dev/xxx says wrong options
<coucouf> that's when you have bad luck, in fact I don't think I've seen it change already :)
<arrrghhh> so if nvidia-settings is detecting my laptop monitor perfectly and my external monitor as being present but that's about it... do i force the resolution in xorg.conf?
<coucouf> arrrghhh: hmm, that's something else, I've always wondered how to do it, especially now that the xorg.conf looses parameters with each Ubuntu release :)
<genii> arrrghhh: You should specify a line of settings in case the first one doesn't work for some reason. Then at least you can cycle them with the trusty ctrl shift numpad+     or ctrl shift numpad-
<arrrghhh> yea.  i wish nvidia-settings was installed and maybe a menu option or even integrated into the monitor/resolution section... cuz it's not included with the restricted driver by default apparently.
<genii> Maybe just ctrl numpad+/- I forget atm
<coucouf> the aticonfig command line utility has plenty of options that fill the xorg.conf, maybe nvidia has sth equivalent ?
<arrrghhh> uh
<arrrghhh> there's nvidia-xconfig...
<arrrghhh> i'll pastebin my xorg.conf
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/ddada8d1
<coucouf> well, sounds kinda good, the only problem would be that I have no idea how to force a resolution in xorg.conf :)
<arrrghhh> i think the option "metamode" supersedes anything and is part of the settings autodetection...
<arrrghhh> well i sort of know how but it's not working out so well lol
<arrrghhh> i wonder why it's being detected so poorly when linux has always detected (along with the nvidia drivers/panel) and setup my screens well...
<coucouf> well, be on my way to bed, good luck !
<arrrghhh> i guess i shouldn't say always.  i've had some trouble with this in the past...
<arrrghhh> ok
<jals> does this look right for mounting my partition in fstab guys?
<jals> UUID=12FCD85CE1DBCB29 /media/hdc5 ntfs auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=003,utf8 0 1
<jals> i just copied it from my ubuntu fstab
<jals> actually i seem to remember having issues with this on ubuntu so i used the ntfs config tool
<The_ManU_212> coucouf: bkid shopws another id as  ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<The_ManU_212> i made a new filesystem
<The_ManU_212> and want to change the uuid in fstab
<coucouf> you should probably trust blkid then
<arrrghhh> jals, my uuid's are entered way differently from yours...
<jessica> ok something really really strange just happend, im on amsn and it sent someone a message that i had never ever typed
<jessica> like a msn virus would in windows but im in ubuntu
<jals> arrrghhh, hmm
<jals> oh well i'll find out next boot if it worked!
<coucouf> try mount -a
<coucouf> no need to reboot
<jals> yeah, that did not work, i think i tried to mount to the wrong place
<arrrghhh> jals, look how your "/" mount is setup...
<coucouf> the /media/hdc6 must exist
<arrrghhh> or if you mount /home separately look at that
<arrrghhh> lol that too
<jals> hmm
<jals> says no such file or directory
<jals> failed to access mountpoint
<arrrghhh> jals, does /media/hdc6 exist or did you just make it up?
<coucouf> did you create /media/hdc6 ?
<jals> arrrghhh, i copied the name kubuntu seemed to give it
<jals> when it was mounted
<jals> ok how do i create these locations?
<jessica> dose anyone know anything about some how wht looked to me like a msn virus getting on to linux
<coucouf> sudo mkdir /media/hdc67
<coucouf> -7
<jals> oh they're just directories? ok
<coucouf> yup
<jals> ok neat once i created the dirs and did mount -a i got no errors
<arrrghhh> everything is a directory lol  everything is a file
<coucouf> try ls /media/hdc6, you should see the content
<jals> indeed i do
<jals> tidy
<jals> thanks
<arrrghhh> guten
<jals> think i'm preferring kde to gnome now
<arrrghhh> jals, i definitely do.
<coucouf> I like both, depends on my mood, now is KDE time :)
<arrrghhh> in gnome things are too simplified.  kde gives you a lot more options openly - not that you don't have options in gnome...
<jals> i mean i guess it's not a far comparison
<coucouf> well that used to be so, now I'm not so sure
<jmichaelx> in order to run google gadgets, is it necessary to have compiz (or something similar) running?
<jals> i'm comparing ubuntu gutsy to kubuntu hardy
<arrrghhh> ubuntu hardy is a lot different
<arrrghhh> kubuntu gutsy -> hardy was a game of catchup
<arrrghhh> a lot of behind the scenes stuff
<coucouf> when you install KDE4, yes, otherwise... :)
<jals> oh yeah i'm waiting for kde 4.1 i think
<arrrghhh> well yea.  that project is not-so-much ready yet
<jals> amarok 2 as well \o/
<arrrghhh> it's good... but has a lot of backend work with plasma and phonon
<arrrghhh> ja
<The_ManU_212> coucouf: the bkid was the wrong one, the one in /dev/ was right
<coucouf> The_ManU_212: OK, sry I would've thought the contrary
 * genii decides to wait for KDE5
<The_ManU_212> coucouf: but why, dows bkid not read directly from disk?
<genii> Then I'll likely go to 4.x
 * The_ManU_212 decides to use kde 5.5+
<coucouf> The_ManU_212: I thought so, thus my advice...
<The_ManU_212> coucouf: ok
<coucouf> maybe it has some sort of cache, had you restarted since you created the filesystem ?
<coucouf> well anyway it's strange
<ibou> could someone try to connect to freedb via easytag, eac or xcfa and say me if it's working fine please ?
<Odd-rationale> ibou: i have easytag. the catalog search seems to be working for me...
<toker> hi all...
<coucouf> The_ManU_212: man blkid talks about a cache, that's it :)
<The_ManU_212> coucouf: ah ok :) and the name in /dev/ ahs to be the right one after a mkfs, or the system is broken...
<ibou> Odd-rationale: are you talking about the manual search or automatic one ?
<toker> I seem to remember there being a collection of files I need to install into kubuntu so I can compile some programs by hand.. and I seem to remember there being a real nice apt-get that installed most of the ordinarily needed stuff but can't remember what it's name was.. sound familiar to anyone here?
<coucouf> aptitude install build-essentials
<toker> coucouf: thanks :)
<jessica> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ibou> Odd-rationale: anyone ?
<coucouf> be carefull with firestarter, I think it doesn't get along well with the gnome network-manager those times
<ibou> could someone try to connect to freedb via easytag, eac or xcfa and say me if it's working fine please ?
<navetz> can someone do a ls -l /dev/scd0 and tell me what it says (if your cdrom is located at scd0 that is)
<genii> navetz: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-06-10 17:47 /dev/scd0                  but it's made automatically by udev
<coucouf> depends on the CD-ROM in the drie :p
<coucouf> *drive
<navetz> genii: ok mine looks like that to, and my cdrom works for reading cd's, but I cannot burn.
<bdizzle> hi
<Awsoonn> does kubuntu install via Ubiquity?
<coucouf> whoops, sorry, that doesn't depend on what's in the drive
<genii> navetz: Conceivably the burning laser is shot but the reading laser still works
<bdizzle> question for some people
<coucouf> Awsoonn: yes, the installer looks quite the same
<bdizzle> how do I turn on large texture support and DXTC in driconf?
<navetz> genii: think so? is there a way to tell?
<genii> navetz: Have another cd drive?
<Awsoonn> coucouf: Thank you.
<genii> navetz: You could boot livecd to second cd drive, then try burning something on the one thats supect
<navetz> genii: I don't, I know burning use to work for me though. but i think I messed something up in my filesystem gui tool
<genii> navetz: Conceivably you have some fstab entry that trys to mount the cd drive as some other thing
<MachinTrucChose> Hi. I have 2 hard drives, both formatted as ext3. I would like to install Windows XP in order to dual-boot to play games. Can I get away with creating a 20gb FAT32/NTFS partition for Windows, or do I need to worry about the Windows bootloader not being on the first 100mb of the disk and such nonsense?
<MachinTrucChose> better yet, is there some sort of Wubi equivalent for running Windows on a virtual file system?
<glen_> is there ktorrent or amarok available for kde 4?
<glen_> i'm running 4.1 beta 1
<MachinTrucChose> try #kubuntu-kde4
<glen_> ah, apologies :)
<coucouf> ktorrent is, I don't know about amarok, my KDE 4.0 still has amarok/kde3
<glen_> coucouf, hmm.. how did you install ktorrent? simply from the default repos?
<coucouf> yes, the package is ktorrent-kde4 in hardy
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody has experience with SELinunx in kubuntu?
<sven_oostenbrink> Im using Kubuntu on a server and I would like to place it under SELinux to make it a bit more secure..
<glen_> sven_oostenbrink, you may have more luck in #ubuntu as the process will be the same
<sven_oostenbrink> glen_> thanks!
#kubuntu 2008-06-11
<MachinTrucChose> Firefox 3 is out?! How come there's no major announcement (Admittedly I only checked Slashdot)
<HollowPoint> it's TC MachinTrucChose
<HollowPoint> RC*
<HollowPoint> not the actual release
<MachinTrucChose> why doesn't it say RC in the version then?
<HollowPoint> it does, lol, I updated to it this morning and it's RC2 if I remember correctly
<MachinTrucChose> you'd expect a RC to be marked as such
<MachinTrucChose> mine just says "3.0"
<HollowPoint> where does it just say 3.0?
<MachinTrucChose> Help > About Mozilla Firefox
<coucouf> yes, you can't see it in the browser, but the package version is RCx
<MachinTrucChose> I see
<MachinTrucChose> well, it's very uncool.
<coucouf> lol
<HollowPoint> firefox is? Or the way they haven't stuck RC all over it?
<MachinTrucChose> the latter
<HollowPoint> ah, well I updated mine last night to the latest RC and when I booted up this morning I was greated by a web page announcing the release of RC2, were you not given the same page?
<sixpence> Hey, what command can I run to see what flavor of ubuntu is currently on my box?
<MachinTrucChose> the person previously using the computer must have gotten that
<genii> sixpence: lsb_release -a
<coucouf> adept will tell you the truth about firefox
<sixpence> genii: Danke =]
<genii> sixpence: Bitte
<coucouf> cool, I didn't know this command !
<coucouf> is it ubuntu-specific ?
<genii> coucouf: I think all debian based dists work with it
<coucouf> ok thanks
<greatgib> lsb c'est censé etre un referentiel du materiel pour toutes les distrib
<MachinTrucChose> anyway, anyone know what I should do to install a dual-boot Windows? First, can I just create a 20gb partition on an existing drive, or do I have to worry about it not being among the first 1gb or whatever of the drive (ie, bootloader issues). Also, what happens to GRUB then?
<genii> !fr | greatgib
<ubottu> greatgib: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<greatgib> coucouf:c'est dans le meme style que freedesktop pour le matos
<greatgib> Lol sorry, juste a coucouf specific response :)
<coucouf> the position of the windows partition doesn't matter you will use GRUB as a bootloader anyway
<coucouf> be carefull though, windows will replace GRUB so you'll have to reinstall it. Check the litterature on the subject before doing so.
<MachinTrucChose> coucouf: how can Windows replace GRUB if it is installed on an ext3 partition?
<genii> MachinTrucChose: The core part is not on some subpartition but rather the master boot record of the drive
<MachinTrucChose> quick question, how can I delete a folder without moving to Trash? It's a 5gb file and it's trying to move it to a TRash folder on a different partition
<Odd-rationale> MachinTrucChose: shift+del usually works
<MachinTrucChose> genii: I see, OK. I thought the MBR was written on the first x megabytes of the drive. I'll read up on how to recover GRUB after installing Windows. Thanks.
<MachinTrucChose> Odd: I tried that in Konqueror, it didn't work...but with Dolphin it does. Cool beans.
<georgewp> what program would I need to run a perl script?
<georgewp> !perl script
<ubottu> Factoid perl script not found
<georgewp> !perl
<ubottu> Factoid perl not found
<ek> Haha.
<georgewp> well my system selected wine to run them
<georgewp> funny or not im a newb
<ek> georgewp: I wasn't laughing at you. Sorry if it seemed that way.
<ek> georgewp: You would just use perl to run it.
<georgewp> k
<ek> perl /path/to/script or just execute the script itself using /path/to/script
<ek> As perl's path in the executable SHOULD be correct.
<genii> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.8.8-12 (hardy), package size 3303 kB, installed size 11440 kB
<georgewp> Can't locate Sort/Versions.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at curse-install line 3.
<georgewp> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at curse-install line 3.
<georgewp> Thats the error I got from the script
<ek> georgewp: You're going to have to add the extra perl modules that the script calls for.
<ek> georgewp: You can either do this inside perl itself, or use apt-get to install them.
<MachinTrucChose> one more question, and I'm sorry for piling them on...does resizing a partition delete its contents? ie, I have a 160gb partition with 100gb of free space. I want to create a 20gb partition, hopefully from that 100gb free space without affecting the existing60gb.
<ek> georgewp: Check out: apt-cache search perl versions
<ek> MachinTrucChose: Not if you do it correctly, no.
<georgewp> what would you suggest
<MachinTrucChose> ek: I'm using gparted for that purpose.
<ek> MachinTrucChose: Not very familiar with it. But, my guess is your data should remain.
<MachinTrucChose> OK
<ek> ... as long as it isn't in the delete/relocated area anyway.
<ek> georgewp: I would suggest using apt-get. That way updates to the modules will be noticed.
<georgewp> and i cant decipher form that error which packages to get
<ek> georgewp: You need Sort::Versions
<ek> georgewp: It's at the beginning of the error.
<ek> So, the package will maybe be called something like perl5-Sort-Versions...?
<ek> Not sure.
<ubu> hi
<georgewp> how would i do a search for that to find the apt-get line
<georgewp> trying kubuntu perl5 sort versions gives me a bunch of garbage
<georgewp> in google
<ek> georgewp: I see "libsort-versions-perl"
<ek> In fact, I'm almost positive that's the correct package.
<jtisme> cant get streaming internet sound to play 8.04 any ideas
<georgewp> sweet its doesnlowing and installing
<ek> jtisme: Streaming how?
<Boohbah> jtisme: do you have mplayerplug-in?
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> hello, I just installed kubuntu from ubuntu, and I noticed the adept-updater when I first came into the OS but I cant seem to find a way to turn it on manually now that it has rebooted. adept manager doesnt seem to be helping me either.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jtisme> ek streaming from www.wgst.com  live radio
<georgewp> No addons dir at curse-install line 8. damn its one thing after another with this, i supose i need to edit the file
<jtisme> Boohbah, yes according to about:plugins
<ek> _0tt0v0nc4t_: Open a terminal (Konsole) and type: adept_updater
<georgewp> $ADDONS_DIR=$ENV{'ADDONS_DIR'}; <--- thats what the script is looking for and returns die "No addons dir" if !defined $ADDONS_DIR; that sucks.
<ek> _0tt0v0nc4t_: You can also use the Adept Manager by selecting to show only updatable/upgradable packages the same way.
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> ek: thank you
<ek> Welcome.
<jtisme> Boohbah, mplayer-in 3.50
<ek> jtisme: Hrm. Haven't tried streaming radio in a long, LONG time.
<jtisme> ek thanks
<jhutchins> ek: Some good stuff out there, lotsa garbage.
<ek> jtisme: Make sure your volume isn't muted. :P
<ek> jhutchins: Indeed.
<ek> I don't have the mplayer plugin here at work. So, it's hard to test.
<ek> And I'm leaving like, now-ish.
<jtisme> ek  it isnt muted i get good sound out of  cat /bin/ls >/dev/dsp
<ek> Otherwise, I'd just install it.
<ek> jtisme: Hrm. Okay. I wonder if mplayer isn't opening the correct audio device maybe?
<ek> jtisme: Can you watch videos okay using mplayer?
<jhutchins> jtisme: You might try playing it with amarok if you have that configured, or xine (which is what amarok uses).
<ek> Yeah. That might work.
<jtisme> ek yes I can watch videos and with sound
<ek> Although, I'm unsure whether wgst.com tosses out .pls files.
<georgewp> how do i get psyn links working
<jtisme> jhutchins, i am using amarok
<ek> jtisme: Hrm. I'm all out of ideas. I don't mess around with much media stuffs. Especially internet media stuff. =/ Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<jtisme> ek I am not new to linux but very new to sound .pls  ??
<ek> jtisme: The little streaming playlist files you can download.
<jtisme> ek oh ok
<ek> Tells your client what server:port to connect to for the stream.
<ek> Check around on their site. They might have them.
<jtisme> jhutchins, amarok says  "no suitable demux
<georgewp> gconftool-2 -s -t string /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/psyn/command '/path/to/curse.sh "%s"' | gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/psyn/enabled true | gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/psyn/needs_terminal false <--- Thats what I would do to get psyn links working in gnome, what would be the commands to do such in KDE?
<ek> Wicked.
<lsemple2> hey guyz
<ek> I have to head home. So, good luck everyone. See you all later.
<lsemple2> I am trying to get my kubuntu working, and because its installed on sdc1, I am having a hard time configuring grub
<lsemple2> anyone care to help ?
<georgewp> later EK
<lsemple2> so far I get "Error 15: file not found" when I turn on the computer
<sensae> How do I mount a hot-plugged SATA drive?
<lsemple2> hello?
<greatgib> sensae: if it is not automounted, i think you only have to do a basic mount commande? but the drive names start with sd instead of hd, like sda1 for exemple!
<georgewp> anyone know how to update url link handling in kde?
<keaton> Every time I download a kernel upgrade, it keeps the old one on my grub boot menu. Is there any way to prevent this and/or remove the old ones?
<maduser> remove them from grub?
<maduser> to remove them from grub edit the menu.lst
<lsemple2> how do I install kubuntu to my hd ???????
<lsemple2> live-cd ???
<keaton> Thanks, maduser.
<maduser> you may want to keep the old ones in grub, but just move the new ones to the top
<maduser> the top one will boot automaticaly
<keaton> It does that on it's own, but it gets irritating. I'm kind of a neat freak about my computer.
<maduser> move the old ones below that to have backups incase of error
<lsemple2> how do I install kubuntu to my hd ?
<lsemple2> live cd ?
<keaton> lsemple2: You can download the live CD, burn it onto a disc, then run it and you'll boot into what's called a live installation of Kubuntu, it runs right off the CD without even touching your HD.
<keaton> Once you're in there, you can run the "Install" shortcut on the desktop to install it to the hard drive.
<Olgem> Remember to set your BIOS to boot from the installation media
<keaton> What he said.
<lsemple2> keaton: I tried the alternate installer cd and I can't boot from my kubuntu installation
<lsemple2> grub is not set up properly
<maduser> or the boot flag is not set to that partition
<keaton> Huh, that's weird. I'm not sure why it wouldn't insert itself into the grub list.
<maduser> lsemple2: multiple partions?
<lsemple2> well its installed to sdc1
<lsemple2> sda, sdb are storage
<lsemple2> sdc is my primary
<maduser> windows on the computer as well as kubunu?
<lsemple2> I am thinking of just downloading the live cd and installing it from there
<lsemple2> no
<maduser> on live cd click install and then install to the hd
<lsemple2> yeah thats probably the easiest
<lsemple2> that alternate installer cd screwed over my xubuntu too
<maduser> thats best for upgrades
<lsemple2> useless cd
<lsemple2> (well to me anyway)
<maduser> you download it so that you can upgrade a current instalation
<lsemple2> I had to manually install xfce4
<rvk> hi, are there any new releases of kubuntu 8.04?
<lsemple2> I am on a live cd right now (kanotix), I wonder if it is possible to download and burn the kubuntu live cd ??
<maduser> its possible
<lsemple2> while running on a live cd
<maduser> but you have to download the cd to a mounted media
<Odd-rationale> lsemple2: do you have 2 cd burners?
<lsemple2> yeah
<Odd-rationale> lsemple2: yes it possible then...
<jals> any of you tried peachy dock?
<lsemple2> can someone confirm that this is the correct download for kubuntu live cd ? http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<Odd-rationale> lsemple2: YES
<lsemple2> top link (8.04 hardy heron)
<Odd-rationale> lsemple2: yes. i would not reccomend the kde4 remix atm...
<rvk> why not kde4 remix?
<Odd-rationale> rvk: lsemple2 is rather new...
<lsemple2> ok
<lsemple2> I was told to stick with kde3 as well
<lsemple2> kde4 has tons of bugs
<lsemple2> I need something that wont crash on me every day
<Odd-rationale> the kde4 remix is still incomplete in some areas. imo. although it is quite stable
<lsemple2> well should I get kde4 or kde3 ??
<jaime> kd3
<Odd-rationale> kde3 for now...
<jaime> kde4 is very incomplete, is in process of testing
<jaime> try kde3 and then when a stable version goes up you can change
<lsemple2> k good cause I already started downloading kde3 :)
<r2b2> anybody know of a virus scanner for linux? i'll be using it to scan samba folders accesed by MS windows users
<r2b2> linux is virtually virus free- yes but most files stored/shared in samba came from windows,
<r2b2> chances are those files are infected
<lsemple2> r2b2 bitdefender
<lsemple2> www.bitdefender.com
<lsemple2> r2b2: bitdefender is one of the best imo
<r2b2> i c.. just looking at the site now.. i hope there's a free version
<r2b2> thanks anyway
<dthacker> r2b2: clamav
<dthacker> !clamav
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<dthacker> hmmm
<mr---t> /msg nickserv register at2727 andrudetwentyseven@yahoo.com
<mr---t> /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<mr---t> /nick mr--t2 /msg nickserv group
<RiotingPacifist> flash really sucks at rendering full screen (worse than it did in 7.10) even without compiz!, im on an ati card can i add module donotsuckatflash or something to xorg?
<RiotingPacifist> mr---t: thats why you should always do it in the server IRC window
<JuJuBee> Just built a new computer with 2 HD's  Have Hardy (kde4) and Win XP Home as dual boot on same disk different partitions... I want to make the second drive for documents that can be access from both OS's.  Should I make it NTFS or EXT3?  I have the driver to access ext3 in windows.
<dthacker> JuJuBee: I have no preference
<mr---t> what
<JuJuBee> So reading/writing NTFS from linux is same as reading/writing ext3 from windows?
<JuJuBee> Equally reliable?
<RiotingPacifist> JuJuBee: which are you going to use more? support both ways is fairly good but still 'experimental'
<HollowPoint> JuJuBee I presonally have 3 other drives than my main OS drive and I have all three set to NTFS even though I don't have a Windows dual boot anymore, lol, it's purely by force of habit
<JuJuBee> If I had it my way, windoze would take a verrrryyyy long nap. ;)
<RiotingPacifist> [01:44] <mr---t> /msg nickserv register at2727 andrudetwentyseven@yahoo.com
<RiotingPacifist> JuJuBee: if you intend to use linux more id go with ext if there about even id go with ntfs as the ntfs drivers can/will improve
<mr---t> RiotingPacifist: i'm trying to register a nick
<haryono> irc jakarta indonesia kubuntu forum pls
<RiotingPacifist> mr---t: you need to remove the space before /msg for it to work
<JuJuBee> RiotingPacifist : thanks for the input...Think I will take your suggestion.
<mr---t> RiotingPacifist: do i do it here
<JuJuBee> Wasn't thinking about future of the ntfs/ext support, of course linux will continue to improve whereas windows will probably continue to suck...
<JuJuBee> Are you using kde4 yet?
<RiotingPacifist> mr---t:  you can do it anywhere but its normally best to do it in the tab that isnt a chanel, on konversation its called 'ubunut IRC' or something like that
<RiotingPacifist> just incase the space slips in
<RiotingPacifist> nope its not really ready, 4.1 is pretty useable but i dont think ill switch till 4.2
<JuJuBee> Is there a projected date for 4.2?
<JuJuBee> I did fresh install and used kde4, finding it difficult at the moment...
<RiotingPacifist> about 8 months  away i think, 6 if you use betas
<JuJuBee> Can I   install kde3 along with 4 like having gnome and kde at the same time?
<_CrashMaster_> My system can barely even handle kde4
<RiotingPacifist> JuJuBee: yes just add the right menu, i forget which one it is but one menu gives access to all aps
<JuJuBee> Do  you mean within kde4?  Im confused...
<RiotingPacifist> _CrashMaster_: with composting off it should be about par with 3, ofc once you start using kde3 & 4 apps together then your ram goes bye bye
<RiotingPacifist> JuJuBee: yeah in kde4 you can add a menu that lists all the apps (including kde3 ones) so you can use them side by side
<JuJuBee> Oh, you mean add a widget, I did, but the new menu is on the right side of the task bar and I cannot figure out how to move it.
<Dragnslcr> Any recommendations for a simple PDF editor?
<RiotingPacifist> Dragnslcr: what are you trying to do, i used pdfedit and it did most stuff once you got used to it, but it crashed like windows until i figured it out
<Dragnslcr> Just trying to fill out a form. I prefer typing over making someone try to read my horrible handwriting
<_CrashMaster_> Make em work for iyt
<_CrashMaster_> s/iyt/it
<Dragnslcr> PDFEdit can't open it. It's apprently encrypted
<Dragnslcr> Well, it's a rebate form, so I can't make them work too hard
<RiotingPacifist> Dragnslcr: i dont know of any alternatices you can break the encryption using kpdf
<_2> what port is dns using ?
<_2> 53 by any chance ?
<JuJuBee> PM)_2 : yes
<JuJuBee> my bad,
<_2> :)
<JuJuBee> just _2
<JuJuBee> Not used to this irc client, used to kopete
<_2> JuJuBee danke
<JuJuBee> denada
<Dragnslcr> RiotingPacifist- using kpdf and printing to file worked
<_CrashMaster_> how do I restart X without restarting the entire system
<RiotingPacifist> yeah i was thinking of just saving it but either way
<_2> i'm not understanding why some of the time i can't connect to irc.freenode.net because of some icmp storm to port 80   and some times i join without triggering that.    something is physhe
<JuJuBee> cntrl+alt+backspace
<JuJuBee> but that will log you out and close open apps
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah, I dont want to kill it
<RiotingPacifist> _CrashMaster_: logout then select restart x from a menu, if your too lazy to do that ctrl+alt+backspace does it the harsh way
<_CrashMaster_> just restart it
<_2> _CrashMaster_ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<_2> if it's not fishy it's phowl
<JuJuBee> guess he chose the harsh way...
<JuJuBee> :)
<_2> i asked in #freenode   they said that it was freenodes proxie scanner,  i say not likely.  something like that wouldn't only check randomly
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<_2> does anyone think they might know what is "doing it" to my connection ?
<[Relic]> Anyone know of anyway , that will actually work w/o problems, to get the nvidia proprietory drivers reinstalled?
<_2> [Relic]
<PhoenixGI> Relic whats going on.
<PhoenixGI> _2 User error???? j/k :)
<[Relic]> everytime I try the nvidia one it won't start x
<[Relic]> locks up in trying it
<PhoenixGI> Which nVidia one, which nvidia card
<[Relic]> the nvidia new the nv apparently works but no glx
<[Relic]> just DL from nvidia and install?  I can't seem to find the restricted version in the hardware thing anymore
<PhoenixGI> What nVidia Card do you have?
<_2> PhoenixGI maybe it's that pebcak thing i keep hearing about ?
<PhoenixGI> _2 LoL
<[Relic]> 8600gt
<_CrashMaster_> X won't start. Fatal Server Error: Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices. This occurs after I have deleted xorg.conf*
<Boohbah> _CrashMaster_: so what is your question? isn't it obvious that X won't work if you delete the conf?!
<NickPresta> _CrashMaster_, don't run with framebuffer support
<PhoenixGI> [Relic] hmmm yeah the "New" driver should work.  I used the one in Apt, not the one direct from nvidia... course they should be the same thing, as they are perpriotory
<_2> _CrashMaster_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<_CrashMaster_> Boohbah, I suppose my question is "how can I make a new xorg.conf ?
<Boohbah> _CrashMaster_: run 'X -configure'
<_2> Boohbah ?
<Boohbah> _2: ?
<_2> 'X -configure' < ???
<Boohbah> _2: runs an interactive X configuration script
<Boohbah> that will spit out an xorg.conf
<_2> really,     find a new tweek every day
<_CrashMaster_> 2: 10 points. Many thanks.
<_2> welcome.
<Boohbah> _2: your suggestion to use dpkg is probably best
<_2> Boohbah i didn't even know that -configure was a switch for X  but it does spit out a config file  "in the $PWD thought."
<_2> and on my system fails for normal users of course.
<PhoenixGI> [Relic] did you say that the perprority drivers icon isn't showing any more?
<_2> i'm no the only one that can't spell propriatary !  </gasp>
<PhoenixGI> but yet I can spell Not :)
<_2> +t   :)
<PhoenixGI> heheh
<_2> (propriatary) may be; proprietary
<PhoenixGI> ok, looking for e-mail client suggestions.  Kmail.... is ok
<PhoenixGI> !email
<ubottu> Factoid email not found
<PhoenixGI> !e-mail
<ubottu> Factoid e-mail not found
<PhoenixGI> bah
 * _2 never knows when to use "e"   unless it's like echo "E: something went wrong!"
<derekS> hey, i have kubuntu installed, but i turned this machine into a headless box and odn't need an xserver... apt-get remove xorg should get rid of all gui packages right?>
<_2> !mail | this is not what you want either PhoenixGI
<ubottu> this is not what you want either PhoenixGI: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<_2> derekS no.
<PhoenixGI> _2 Thanks :P hehe, derek Kubuntu without the GUI?
<derekS> _2: how would i do it thien...
<PhoenixGI> isn't that just Ubuntu server?
<derekS> PhoenixGI: yeah, but i wanted kubuntu when i first installed it, now i don't :)
<derekS> i normally didn't care, but upgrading from edgy to hardy is taking forever
<_2> derekS ummm maybe something like   sudo apt-get remove xserver*     but i'm not sure that will get everything.
<derekS> well, i am not afraid of getting too little, i just don't want too much...
<_2> there are packages that run in X that don't depend on X  and libs that x depends on that don't depend on X   so....
<derekS> i can aplways dpkg -l to see whats left...
<derekS> so xserver* is a better way?
<derekS> i'll try that once edgy -> feisty is done
<angasule> gah, just installed 8.04 with KDE4 (AMD64), even the panel is buggy as heck :/
<derekS> _2: hmm, neither of those do that much
<_2> not afraid of "too little"   hmmm i can fix that....    as root;  for q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -y $q ;apt-get install -f ;done ;apt-get install ssh ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal        <<< and it will take some time to step through all the packages to see what can be removed and what cant
<eross> if i update to bzip2 manually (1.05), then all of a sudden the repo pops up with v1.05 in there, will it mess up my repository or break a package if it let me install it?
<_2> derekS that will clean out your system like a large dose of salts
<_2> for q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -y $q ;dpkg --configure -a ;apt-get install -f ;done ;apt-get install ssh ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal
<PhoenixGI> _2 Wow, that command hurt my brain
<_2> slightly safer   ^
<_2> wont leave anything borked
<derekS> _2: haha
<derekS> too  complicated
<_2> might throw in a  -y on the last apt call for safty
<ad_> HELLO  Everyone
<PhoenixGI> ello ad_
<_2> derekS complicated ?    nothing really complicated about that string.   a for loop that calls three commands each time it acts     acting upon the list of installed packages parsed from dpkg and filtered with grep and cut     nothing complicated about it.
<ad_> ？
<_2> to see what it would do;    for q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do echo "apt-get remove -y $q " ;done
<derekS> _2: i really just want to remove all the dependents of kubuntu
<derekS> is there a way to do that?
<_2> derekS yeah i just posted it    ^  up there.
<derekS> wekk looking, thats not going to work either, arg
<_2> derekS why not ?
<derekS> don't i need things like hal?
<ad_>     understand?
<ad_> 谁 给我 推荐 几个 好的 linux  的 书阿 ？
<ad_> what are u doing
<ad_>  help me  please
<_CrashMaster_> _2: what was that dpkg-reconfig command again please?
<_2> echo -e "removing packages, please stand by.\n\n" ;for q in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove -y $q >/dev/null 2>&1 ;echo -e "=\c" ;dpkg --configure -a >/dev/null 2>&1 ;apt-get install -f >/dev/null 2>&1 ;done ;echo -e "\n done. \nnow installing base packages, please stand by..." ;apt-get install -y ssh ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal
<_2> _CrashMaster_ that's not for you.
<_2> _CrashMaster_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_2> all neetly scripted.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=dbbe0b0d
<PhoenixGI> _2 yeah don't don't think Crash would have been happy to run that script
<PhoenixGI> The long one that is
<_CrashMaster_> Yeah, Im looking at it now.
<_CrashMaster_> I would have been more than mildly irritated.
<_CrashMaster_> Even more so that I ran it, after typing it in.
<derekS> _2: apt-get remove kdelibs and kdebase
<derekS> and the -data's
<_2> derekS doesn't get xorg or it's libs/deps   play with it all you want.   you'll finally get there.
<_2> you can use deb-orphan    it helps.
<derekS> _2: thats the plan
<derekS> yeah
<_2> yeah
<derekS> if only i didn't agree to install ooo
<derekS> arg
<derekS> slow download
<_2> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (hardy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<derekS> _2: very familiar with
<_2> only way i have found is to do that clean up thingy   but you might be satisfied with a few stray packages lying around.     i was only building on your statement of "not afraid of getting too little"  :)
<derekS> _2: yeah, my biggest concern is that i want the upgrades to go quick
<_2> and your question about hal was either in ignorance or not worth answering.    it may remove hal but it will put it back, and no you dont need it on a headless box.
<derekS> so no kde, no xorg, etc
<derekS> hmm, what is hal then?
<derekS> i thought it was a hardware layer
<_2> hardware abstraction layer
<derekS> yea
<derekS> so why isn't it needed?
<derekS> is it only for gui's?
<_2> basicly yes.
<derekS> ahh
<derekS> i didn't realize :)
<_2> it makes automount avalable to kde
<_2> but like i said the last command of that string will put hal back if it was removed.
<derekS> well, i think i am going to start by getting clear of kde, then go through dpkg -l to see what else can be removed
<_2> the -y switch on the apt-get remove will prevent removing of essential packages.
<derekS> _2: didn't know that
<derekS> thats helpful
<georgewp> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
 * _2 reposts his script for derekS  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d19634cc3   just in case you need to revisit it
<derekS> _2: thanks :)
 * PhoenixGI is bored... wonder if I can install kde4.1 without hoseing 4.0
<_2> PhoenixGI you could always test my scritp for bugs   :)))
<PhoenixGI> _2 Not that bored
<_2> PhoenixGI heh
<PhoenixGI> _2 still need to go over backup procedures... hehe probably should do that before trying to install 4.1 for that matter
<_2> absoposolutely
<benjamin_es> necesito ayuda para instalar
<benjamin_es> ayuda porfavor
<_2> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<benjamin_es> perdon
<georgewp> is there any reason I cant install gnome and use both KDE4 and Gnome?
<angasule> ubottu: it should be "por favor entre a los canales", "en los canales" is wrong there (I hope the bot grabs this message :) )
<ubottu> angasule: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> georgewp nope
<georgewp> why is that?
<mjponce> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_2> georgewp just because there isn't
<georgewp> I dont mean at the same time of course, why would I not be able to choose which desktop environment I wanted to use today.
<_2> angasule try; ubottu no es is "your text here"  and put the full message there please.
<_2> georgewp you wouldn'td
<mjponce> !polite
<ubottu> Factoid polite not found
<Dragnslcr> georgewp- what makes you think you can't?
<_2> georgewp maybe it's a case of too many negatives ?
<mjponce> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<georgewp> When I tried sudo apt-get gnome it returned that it could not install the packages, i am curious if its due to the fact that I have kde4.1 installed currently
<mjponce> !oatience
<ubottu> Factoid oatience not found
<mjponce> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dragnslcr> georgewp- install ubuntu-desktop
<_2> <georgewp> is there any reason I cant... <<< <_2> georgewp nope <georgewp> why is that? <_2> georgewp just because there isn't      <<< too many negatives...
<mneptok> georgewp: GNOME and KDE can live happily on the same machine, and you can choose to run either
<PhoenixGI> _2 Ouch, dang english language
<georgewp> but only using Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<_2> mneptok yes i already told him that.  but he misunderstood that i answered his question, rather than reading his mind...
<angasule> ubottu no es is it should be "por favor entre a los canales", "en los canales" is wrong there (I hope the bot grabs this message :) )
<josh> anyone know anything about NFS???
<PhoenixGI> _2 hehe Sounds like something the Dr. would say
<angasule> _2: done talking with ubottu, thanks :)
<_2> angasule welcome.
<josh> im having prob with NFS
<mneptok> _2: the fact he didn;t understand you was why i answered him
<mneptok> angasule: it's still comprehensible.
<georgewp> yes and thank you mneptok
 * _2 stops having fun at the expense of the rookies  ....
<mneptok> georgewp: just install Ubuntu, then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<angasule> mneptok: yes, but it's imperfect :)
<mneptok> _2: rookies?
<jhutchins> _2: Careful, you'll wake up the old guys.
 * mneptok is now awake
<_2> jhutchins  heh  yeah.
<georgewp> what is the easiest hasle free way to install ubuntu on this machine?
<mneptok> _2: you're IRCing as root with Bx. who's the "rookie?" ;)
<jhutchins> georgewp: I would presume boot to an ubuntu live cd and use the installer.
<mneptok> georgewp: it already has Kubuntu?
<_2> georgewp if it works as it is supposed to.  the live CD installer
<_2> mneptok the guy that beleaves the user mask is true :)
 * _2 hides now
<mneptok> _2: "believes"
<_2> that too
<PhoenixGI> _2 yes, you and I need spell check for IRC
<jhutchins> georgewp: Sorry, sorting through the scrollback, do you already have kubuntu and want gnome too?
<jhutchins> ... if we may get back to topical help...
<_2> PhoenixGI i really do actually.    i can't even spell my own name half the time.
<angasule> _2: busted :D
<_2> angasule ?
<angasule> _2: n=root, if it were true :)
 * angasule loves konversation's spellcheck
<_2> if it were.   but it's not.
<_2> angasule my bx warper http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1929353d
<josh> Ok im getting really frustrated here. I havee a NFS share running on 192.168.0.100:/Storage. I mount it on this client pc with: mount 192.168.1.100:/Storage /home/josh/Server. Both the UID on the client for user 'josh' is 1003 and server is 1003. Yet I am still getting permission denied when i "touch /home/josh/Server/test" What am i doing wrong?
<angasule> _2: you trickster :)
<jals> any fixes for choppy flash in firefox?
<_2> mneptok or jhutchins anybody that knows squat about nfs just jump right in and help josh
<jhutchins> josh: nfs is funny about that, you've got to hold your toungue just right. Check the mermissions on .../storage, check the permissions in the share definition.
<jhutchins> jals: More cpu, more ram.
<jhutchins> jals: Possibly more gpu, but mostly it's cpu/io.
<jhutchins> jals: Also look at what else might be grabbing clock cycles.
<jals> i have enough of those, it's something making it choppy
<jals> works fine in windows
<_2> jals look for a process eating cpu time      use top maybe.
<jals> will do
 * mneptok suggests htop
<jals> i'll restart firefox
 * _2 starts writing a new frontend for top     i think i'll call it "s" "top"   :)
<_2> somebody break something !
<georgewp> I tried to use an old Ubuntu live cd, the xserver crashes on boot, is there a command to get the xserver to autodetect my display, video, etc to work?
<_2> georgewp ummm you have enough ram ?
<georgewp> 4 gigs
<_2> georgewp you can sujest it use the vesa vidio driver
<georgewp> I dont understand? im a newb :/
<_2> or reconfigure xorg from a shell within the live CD   and select the vesa driver there
<georgewp> whats the command to reconfigure xorg
<PhoenixGI> X -configure?
<_2> georgewp sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<georgewp> k, thank I will try that
<_2> good luck rookie
<josh> how do i m ake a folder world read/world write
<Dragnslcr> From a shell?
<_2> chmod 777 path/to/blah
<_2> you'll have to sudo it
<_2> those octets are the binary composition of <read><write><execute>   and yes dirs need to be executable.   so a 111 for the owner and a 111 for the group and a 111 for the world   or in short  777
<_2> imo learning the numerics is much easier than memorizing all the -/+ switches in chmod
<haryono> how to clean up or disk defrag in kubuntu system?
<_2> also of note the fourth octet is <suid><sgid><sticky>
<_2> haryono you have an fs that needs defragged ?
<_2> haryono what did you do to get a linux fs in that condition ?
<haryono> fs? whatis that?
<_2> the highest non-contiguious block count i have ever managed to make is like 5%  and that took a lot of copy move delete overwrite ...  to ever get one in that bad of a condition.
<_2> fs = file system
<haryono> cshould i defrag or clean up the disk like in Windows microsoft?
<_2> probably not.   no.
<haryono> ok i just want to know
<angasule> I don't think you have to defrag windows' filesystems these days, either
<PhoenixGI> yeah you do
<haryono> when i type or kli to a keyboard button a flash background color apear in my scren how to fix it?it scause delayed in my work
<PhoenixGI> Winders still could use a good defrag everynow and then
<Jucato> !defrag | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: defrag is <Reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<_2> haryono if you want to know what condition it's in you can boot to single user mode and run two commands.   mount / -o remount,ro ;e2fsck /dev/root    <<< where root is the actual root device or a symlink that points to it.
<haryono> give me irc kubuntu jakarta indonesia room pls
<_2> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<haryono> so defrag and clean up hard dikin kubuntu is not necesar?
<_2> no
<_2> very seldom would anyone need too
<haryono> ok yhanks folks
<_2> welcome.
<haryono> a color background flash when i type or klik , its delayed my work .how to fix it
<_2> Jucato you ever seen color flash when you type or click ?
<_2> haryono i have never see that happen, so i can't help with that.
<haryono> was it because color setting ?
<_2> i don't know.   i've never seen that.   sorry.   maybe someone else can help you.
<_2> like Jucato
<Jucato> _2: sorry. haven't seen that
<_2> k
<haryono> ok thanks
<_2> !patience | haryono maybe ask again in an hour or so...
<ubottu> haryono maybe ask again in an hour or so...: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_2> sometimes people come in that can answer you.  some times, you don't get an answer,   we do what we can.    and often wish we could do more.
<[Relic]> not having any luck getting any nvidia restricted driver installed :(
<_2> ):
<[Relic]> anything short of installing a different distribution that will let me have my coretemps and nvidia restricted drivers?
<[Relic]> even tried downloading directly from nvidia site
<_2> lmsensors package ?    the restricted manager from the gnome/ubuntu install ?      tried those ideas ?
<PhoenixGI> [Relic] wish I could help more... When I enabled the Nvida drivers, it all just worked for me.
<haryono> cant run audio/video player and kubuntu webcam pls
<[Relic]> PhoenixGI, built a new kernel for the coretemps, but haven't succeeded in getting nvidia drivers back  :(
<DaSkreech> haryono: Which player?
<_2> [Relic] ah you haven't compiled the nvidia modules for the new kernel yet ?
<haryono> amarok /kafeine
<[Relic]> thought that was done by the nvidia download
<_2> [Relic] i think <keyword) that you have to compile the module if you have a non-stock kernel.
<DaSkreech> haryono: They won't open?
<[Relic]> it said it had to do that and did it
<haryono> cant open
<[Relic]> supposedly
<_2> [Relic] hmmm (blind leading the blind)    find /lib/modules/ -iname *nvidia*
<_2> [Relic] see if they show up in the running kernel version     `uname -r`   ^
<[Relic]> yes they do
<haryono> when i insert cd in cdrom driver its only appear dolphin.?
<_2> [Relic] ummm sudo modprobe nvidia<what ever was in the find list> ?
<_2> do they error out ?
<_2> haryono that's kde4  there is dedicated channel for that also    /join #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<[Relic]> one loaded
<haryono> when i try to play cd w amarok .in the screen appear dolphin cant play cd
<_2> [Relic] which one ?
<haryono> mine is kde 3.how to get kde4?
<dwidmann_laptop> haryono: dolphin or d3lphin?
<dwidmann_laptop> haryono: sudo apt-get install dolphin-kde4
<_2> dolphin is a kde4 app
<DaSkreech> haryono: are you in KDE3?
<dwidmann_laptop> I can't guarentee that will work any better for you, however, haryono
<_2> d3lphin would be it's kde3 backport
<DaSkreech> _2: why are you assuming that cause he has Dolphin he has KDE4?
<dwidmann_laptop> The action menus have been lacking thus far in dolphin.
<_2> DaSkreech the name ?
<dwidmann_laptop> DaSkreech: maybe b ecause the person said dolphin instead of d3lphin?
<haryono> dolphin only read maybe
<[Relic]> _2, nvidiafb
<haryono> im in kde3
<_2> [Relic] ummm that's not good.   that's the one you don't want.
<haryono> ok dwidman i try
<DaSkreech> _2: It says Dolphin on the App
<_2> DaSkreech so help him.
<DaSkreech> haryono: type alt+space and type amarok
<[Relic]> _2, xorg.conf is blank so I am not sure what is being loaded to allow things to run
<_2> [Relic] yeah i'm not familear with what they are using in place of xorg.conf in hardy.+
<haryono> when o klik amarok appear amarok playlist in the box
<[Relic]> older versions (backups) are full of stuff
<_2> [Relic] used to be as simple as; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow    # but they tell me that that command doesn't help in the newest release
<DaSkreech> haryono: Which box?
<haryono> amarok is open up but the playlist is not the one in my unserted cd
<josh> Im trying to change my userid using: sudo usermod -u 1001 <my username> .. when I restart X and login it gives me a lot of problems .. what do i do?
<haryono> the box when i klik amarok from multi media
<DaSkreech> josh: your files are still owned by 1000
<haryono> multi media in KDE Menu
<_2> josh in a console "own your home"    sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<josh> ok
<DaSkreech> haryono: Ah umm
<josh> Idid that and still getting problem
<DaSkreech> haryono: On amarok there is a menu on the top left that says Amarok
<josh> Lots of errors when gnome starts
<DaSkreech> haryono: Under there should be a play Audio CD
<_2> josh be more specific   what errors ?
<josh> Permission pronblmes
<josh> An error occured while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify .. etc
<josh> tons and tons of stuff
<josh> and yes i did change my perms
<haryono> dwidman terminal cant read dolphin -kde4 as u said
<_2> josh  you did run the chown command as the user in question with sudo prepended,   no ?
<josh> yes
<_2> josh hmmm    ls -ld ~/.*     > pastebin the output
<haryono> Daskreech when i enter to KDE Menu and Multi media amarok the first box apear is Amarok Playlist
<josh> ithink i ts good
<_2> all owned by you ?
<DaSkreech> haryono: does Amarok open?
<_2> josh: all owned by you ?
<_2> josh: err all but ..  which would be owned by root
<dana> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dana> anyone there?
<smAs> haryono: amakok opens and it starts in playlist ??? than change to whatever you want ... context, collection, file ...
<_2> dana nope.
<dana> thanka haha
<dana> thanks*
<dana> i know this really isn't the place, but is there a place to find like RP Taverns and schtuff?
<DaSkreech> What's an RP tavern?
<PhoenixGI> RolePlay Tavern?
 * Guest599 fax me a beer
 * DaSkreech tries to imagine how he would roleplay a Tavern
 * _2 thinks all the world is RPG
<haryono> Amarok box open and the title on the top is Amarok Playlist
<DaSkreech> Hary awww what now?
 * [Relic] thinks _2 is silly, you are all just a figment of my demented imagination  :)
<smAs> haryono: amakok opens and it starts in playlist ??? than change to whatever you want ... context, collection, file ...
<dana> lmao
<dana> i just realized what i said
<DaSkreech> Oh good
<DaSkreech> cause I still have no clue
 * PhoenixGI bangs head on desk.... 
<_2> headdesk!
<PhoenixGI> With everything else so easy here, why is using a DVD drive so diffacult
<DaSkreech> haryono: on Amarok Playlist there is an Amarok menu
<DaSkreech> it should say Play Audio CD
<DaSkreech> haryono: Do you have a preffered language?
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: you press the one button on the front and it comes out
<haryono> indonesia
<DaSkreech> you apply a disc or take one out and press it again
<smAs> hati hati :)
<DaSkreech> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<PhoenixGI> DaSkreech hehe yeah that part works, just writing it is were I seem to be having issues.
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: k3b failed?
<haryono> but in ubuntu no one know kubuntu
<PhoenixGI> DaSkreech: errr k3b?
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: You are burning a DVd?
<DaSkreech> :-(
<PhoenixGI> Wanted to use it for backup.... so yeah burning to dvd
<PhoenixGI> if k3b is the answer, it's only a Apt-get away
<PhoenixGI> err a sudo apt-get away... dang sudo command
<_2> k3b is pretty decent    i like xcdroast for cd's still
<DaSkreech> haryono: http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/9320/amaroksnapshot1vr0.png
<DaSkreech> haryono: Thats where the play CD is
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: are you in Kubuntu?
<PhoenixGI> DaSkreech yes I'm using Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: alt+space -> k3b
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: in fact alt+space -> k ;-)
<PhoenixGI> Does nothing for me... kde4.0
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: Oooo
<DaSkreech> 4.0 or 4.1 ?
<PhoenixGI> 4.0
<DaSkreech> oh :-(
<PhoenixGI> 4.1 had the word beta attached to it.... 4.0 should have also
<DaSkreech> It had Eat children attached to it
<PhoenixGI> See, that would have made me install it for sure if I saw that
<DaSkreech> well .. yeah it was said and you did install it so I guess that worked out well
<PhoenixGI> hehe true
<_2> so the alt+space (katapult) is just some eyecandy cpu eating alt+f2 thingy ?     this is the first time i have seen katapult     just got curious about it i guess.
<PhoenixGI> Since I've been fighting noobness and 4.0 at the same time been tempted to just make the jump to the 4.1 beta
<angasule> _2: with katapult you don't have to type in full, so you don't depend on the recent commands of alt+f2
<DaSkreech> _2: and it takes paths and things
<_2> angasule katapult is no shorter for k3b than alt+f2 is
<DaSkreech> and it's a nice visual calculator
<DaSkreech> _2: It is for a file 6 dirs deep in your home directory
<angasule> _2: uh? k3 doesn't show 'k3b'? anyway, for konquest, it makes a difference :P
<PhoenixGI> hehe thats been added to the K menu in 4
<_2> DaSkreech heh and how would it find that ?
<DaSkreech> PhoenixGI: Wait till the next beta
<PhoenixGI> DaSkreech Will do
<DaSkreech> _2: for me it's Doc/W/MI/t/p
<DaSkreech> instead of Documents/Work/MIB/trunk/pythoninit
<DaSkreech> A good deal faster
<PhoenixGI> Men In Black???? Agent Dee or Agent Ess
<_2> DaSkreech heh i have symlinks for things like that,    and use the cli anyway.
<DaSkreech> _2: I can pull up a random Wallpaper I'm talking about to someone like that
<DaSkreech> or I can pull up an album and have Amarok play it
<_2> i'll look at it again,     and then turn it off  ;)
<epimeth> umm... what happens if you have both backports and the kde4 repository installed and you install kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<DaSkreech> _2: What would make it useful?
<epimeth> does 4.0.5 take precedence or does 4.1beta?
<kiltro> chile??
<DaSkreech> epimeth: newest one wins
<DaSkreech> !chile
<ubottu> Factoid chile not found
<DaSkreech> What lang does chile speak?
<DaSkreech> portugese?
<kiltro> spanish
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> DaSkreech nothing that i can think of.
<_2> DaSkreech i'm not a gui guy
<DaSkreech> _2: Why aren't you?
<_2> why would i be ?
<Ashex> has anyone else had issues with Kopete?
<DaSkreech> _2: This is kinda trying to bridge that gap :)
<_2> question is dubble edged
<Ashex> particularly with msn not connecting, and aim not setting status messages?
<PhoenixGI> Ok, have to ask this noob question... I just accidently closed terminal while in the middle of apt-get install... what happens to my install
<_2> DaSkreech i thought konsole was supposed to do that
<DaSkreech> Ashex: Near as I know MSN changed some server stuff last week (I think) so it's a bit broken right now
<Ashex> DaSkreech, It's been broken for me since release
<DaSkreech> _2: ahmm not quite. Konsole isn't database driven
<DaSkreech> Ashex: #kopete They would have far more information than we would
<Ashex> DaSkreech, kopete crashes as soon as I try to connect with an msn account
<_2> oh that's why i don't like katapult.    if you hadn't mentioned database i would never have known.
<Ashex> DaSkreech, alright. I suspect it's the ubuntu build
<DaSkreech> ?>_<
<Ashex> I'm about ready to uninstall kopete and just compile the latest version
<_2> same reason i don't like slocate
<DaSkreech> laggy?
<epimeth> so 4.0.5 then?
<DaSkreech> 4.1 > 4.0.5
<DaSkreech> For most numbering systems
<epimeth> PhoenixGI: you clicked on the x?
<epimeth> DaSkreech: yea, but you said "newest"
<PhoenixGI> epimeth: Yes
<epimeth> and 4.0.5 was the most recently released one
<DaSkreech> epimeth: Ah right :)
<_2> shouldn't katapult do something if you type in bash ?
<DaSkreech> Sorry I meant highest number wins
<DaSkreech> _2: ahmm ?
<PhoenixGI> _2 Launch a club at your forhead maybe?
<DaSkreech> Like drop a floating bash prompt?
<epimeth> _2: no, it runs applications from the application db
<_2> like open a konsole or something DaSkreech
<epimeth> _2: so what you want is "konsole"
<_2> epimeth and this database is where?  os was generated how ?
<stdin> _2: no, remember the commands are ran via kdeinit, which just launches a new process, bash to be precise ;)
<epimeth> _2: the command "updatedb"
<DaSkreech> _2: It's the database of what's in the kmenu by default
<DaSkreech> epimeth: No it isn't :-P
<epimeth> really?
<epimeth> I could have sworn it did....
<DaSkreech> _2: alt+space -> ^c -> c
<_2> epimeth that's the slocate database updater
<_2> bash is in my kmenu
<kgx> !mic
<ubottu> Factoid mic not found
<_2> so is dash
<kgx> !microphone
<ubottu> Factoid microphone not found
<epimeth> hrm... thats not the "Execution Catalog" ?
<_2> kgx i'm with you.  it should be there.
<ubuntu_> I am in the middle of installing kubuntu
<ubuntu_> and I thought I would ask here before continuing
<ubuntu_> when I click advanced during the installation process to bring up the grub boot loader options
<_2> and when i click bash in the kmenu it opens a konsole with bash in it.  and does dash the same way.
<ubuntu_> should I change anything
<kgx> _2: im getting annoying of my mic not working on laptop. can't use skype because ofi t :(
<ubuntu_> or leave it at (hd0)
<ubuntu_> even though the install is going to be sdc1
<epimeth> PhoenixGI: you can check if you killed the process by running $ps -fuxa | grep apt
<epimeth> PhoenixGI: you can check if you killed the process by running $ps -fuxa | grep 'apt'
<_2> kgx last time i messed with a builtin mic   it was just muted and the record was not set to the mic but to the main.    you can check/change both in the alsamixer
<DaSkreech> _2: I thought dash was none interactive
<_2> DaSkreech heh.  not hardly.
<epimeth> PhoenixGI: if nothing appears then the process is dead
<_2> DaSkreech it's a posix compliant shell
<PhoenixGI> epimeth well I brought up System Monitor, Apt-get was on the proceess table, it's gone now.. soooo I guess it's done
<_2> pidof apt-get
<epimeth> PhoenixGI: either its done or its dead.  the only way to find out is by running update and / or upgrade
 * _2 likes pidof     or pgrep which some sware by
<DaSkreech> haryono: how are you doing?
 * epimeth has never heard of pidof but will now start using it
<_2> epimeth it's been a main stay of linux for ever.  in /bin/   almost all *nix's have it.
<PhoenixGI> brb
<epimeth> _2: well I never heard of it :-)  I always used ps fuxa | grep
<_2> epimeth heh  ok.
<_2> pidof X
<_2>        pgrep,  pkill  -  look  up  or signal processes based on name and other
<_2>        attributes
<epimeth> pidof X | kill -9 :-p
<_2> pgrep -k X
<_2> sorry -k is wrong os   -s  is what linux uses
<_2> epimeth and for something like that   i like     killall X
<_2> kills named process and it's children.
 * _2 favours genicide in such cases
<epimeth> too many ways to do the same thing
<_2> you can't pipe into kill tho
<_2> " pidof X | kill -9 "  == error                 "kill -9 `pidof X`"  == xorg go down like curd in churn
<epimeth> you can't pipe into kill?
<epimeth> hrm
<epimeth> didn't know that...
<epimeth> makes sence, tho
<Artimus> What's the maximum amount of command line arguments to ls?  I just ran
<Artimus> ls on a quarantine directory, it said too many command line arguments.
<_2> killall /usr/bin/X    ==    gui go down like curd in churn too
<DaSkreech> kill doesn't take stdin
<_2> nope
<epimeth> works for me :-)
<DaSkreech> _2: What do you use to listen to music?
<epimeth> Artimus: ls should work on any directory
<_2> DaSkreech ?    app you mean ?
<epimeth> Artimus: what was the exact command you ran?
<DaSkreech> Si
<_2> DaSkreech sox
<DaSkreech> never heard of it :)
<epimeth> _2: I use amarok
<_2> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.0-5 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Artimus> epimeth: "ls *"
<DaSkreech> I don't get the x
<DaSkreech> but *shrugs*
<Artimus> epimeth: (I ran this on a Windows box...  There are a ton of files in this folder...  1.9GB of quarantined files.  I'm going to have a bad night)
<PhoenixGI> Artimus Ouch
<ubuntu_> Hi
<_2> Artimus don't use  *  for ls use -R for recursive listings.
<ubuntu_> I am trying to install kubuntu of the latest live cd
<ubuntu_> need help here
<Artimus> _2: I used find, but thanks
<epimeth> Artimus: what do you need to know about it?
<Artimus> epimeth: I'm curious how many arguments ls can take
<epimeth> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Artimus> I ran "ls *" meaning it was using every file in the list as an argument.
<_2> Artimus that works too   but many apps  like mv rm ls ln and so forth will error if there are too many files list by *
<epimeth> Artimus: however many it takes...
<Artimus> epimeth: No, how many before it spits out an error
<Artimus> Like it did
<DaSkreech> Artimus: Apps don't have a limit for most cases
<Artimus> Then why did ls die?
<DaSkreech> Artimus: The shell does though
<Artimus> oh...
<epimeth> ls [OPTION]... [FILE]...
<Artimus> DaSkreech: Oh, duh, it's bash...
<_2> Artimus i think it's a bit count and not an actual arg count   i.e. number of chars
<ubuntu_> epimeth: when I click the install button, I follow the instructions, get to a stage to select the hd to install to, I select sdc1 (my primary 80gb), then I am not sure if I need to change the grub boot device because by default it is set to (hd0)
<ubuntu_> but I left it at hd0, and when I reboot I get : File not found
<_2> DaSkreech backwards.  the shell can pass far more arguments than ls or rm can handle
<ubuntu_> do I need to change (hd0) to (hd2) ???
<DaSkreech> _2: really what's the limits on each?
<ubuntu_> because the drive I am installing to is sdc1
<Artimus> _2: Thanks
<epimeth> ubuntu_ your primary is sdc?  that seems odd to me
<ubuntu_> well sda is 500gb storage, sdb is 200gb storage
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: which one is bootable?
<Artimus> It's more of a curiosity anyway.  find . -iname "*.dat" -exec rm {} \; worked very well for me to clear out the ton of files...
<ubuntu_> sdc
<DaSkreech> Then you need to install grub to hd2
<_2> DaSkreech i'm not sure of the char count   but i have had to use things like     find /path -exec rm '{}' \;    for things that   rm /path/*  wouldn't work on,   and many such things.
<DaSkreech> _2: k I'll ask greycat
<Artimus> _2: We think alike
<ubuntu_> ok I will just reinstall again, didnt take too long
<_2> DaSkreech and for bash the cli arg limit is 64k
<DaSkreech> That I know
<epimeth> yea, I'm with _2 on the find thing
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: Unless I can quickly repair this instead of reinstalling
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> I will just reinstall I never have good luck half the instructions dont work half the time
<ubuntu_> thanks
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<epimeth> Artimus: also, have you tried redirecting to less?
<DaSkreech> Yeah probably faster
<_2> DaSkreech also one can use a for loop and leave find out of it.     for q in /path/* ;do rm $q ;done      "all sh all the time"
<Artimus> epimeth: That might be fun.  Haven't tried it yet.
<_2> :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's what I normally do
<_2> the for loop proves that the shell can handle the full list
<_2> for being a shell builtin
<epimeth> _2, Artimus: and instead of "rm" I would try "echo" first :-p
<_2> yep
<epimeth> I haven't done any bash programming in a loooong time....
<_2> heh or rm -i
<_2> but that's slow when the list is longer than rm can handle.
<Artimus> epimeth: I ran the command with just find first.  It outputs the text too.
<epimeth> Artimus: I wasn talking about _2's loop suggestion
<epimeth> Artimus: but, yea, find defaults to --print
<Artimus> epimeth: Oh, nevermind then
<_2> one dash   -print   :)
<Artimus> Say, has anyone tried Terabyte Image For Linux?  I'm using their Windows product (I get a free copy of the Linux version with it).  Kind of nifty.  Curious if anyone else has used it.
<_2> !find terabyte
<ubottu> File terabyte found in asterisk-prompt-es, asterisk-prompt-se, asterisk-sounds-extra
<Artimus> _2: Closed source
<frybye> hi have installed KRec and it dosent work - any tips?
<_2> i see
<_2> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Artimus> _2: It's kind of like Ghost or Acronis...  I feel bad about using a closed source program, but it works.
<frybye> dosent seem to see the microphone - and records in a strange format anyhow apparently..
<_2> Artimus ok.  i've never used any of those either  ;/
<clifford> Hi - does anyone know how to get the sound working after using rhythmbox? (I was told not to use it but forgot!!) Please help
<Artimus> _2: In Linux partitions, it's basically DD with a frontend & validation.  I use it to image Windows partitions before I work on them
<_2> frybye does it record the vidio portion correctly ?
 * Guest599 thank you and good night
<frybye> have no video input on this pc - just trying to rec from microphone..
<frybye> i says "very much data"..? and produces a file in a format I have never seen before..#
<frybye> I had this installed in a prev. installaton and it rec. in ogg - but this time not apparently..?
<_2> Artimus then sox or anything that wasn't made for vidio recording would be a better choice       even audacity  would  be usable for you
<_2> sorry not Artimus
<frybye> have I got the wrong appl...?
<_2> frybye  ^
<richard_> if i have 5 lamps of 5v, how many v i need to have a good performance¿?
<frybye> ah ha...
<frybye> which of them would you suggest...?
<PhoenixGI> Installing K3B did let me write to the DVD, but Keep Still doesn't want to use it for backups
<richard_> 25v?
<frybye> something simple to use - need for audio-mails...
<_2> richard_ if you parallel them  5v   if you seriese them 25v
<richard_> thanks _2
<_2> richard_ but running lamps in seriese is not normally desirable
<richard_> i have in seriese
<_2> lamp1===lamp2===lamp3===lamp4===lamp5===source    better than  source+---l1---l2---l3---l4---l5---source-
<richard_> if i have 5v,5v,2v,2v,2v, how many voltage i need
<_2> reason being the highest resistance lamp will be the brightest and the others will starve.
<richard_> 16v?
<_2> nope  that will only blow bulbs
<richard_> and then....
<_2> and then none work because one is open circute
<_2> use parallel circutry for lamps     or keep your lamps very closely matched, and even then they wont all preform correctly
<lsemple_> prior to installing kubuntu I backed up my old /home folders, to restore them should I just copy them back ?
<richard_> but teorically...
<_2> a teory that is known to be flawed is not one to discuss
<_2> lsemple_ yes   and then own your home
<richard_> ok thanks _2 thanks
<richard_> i no disturbe more
<_2> richard_ welcome.
<lsemple_> ok, on the old system I had two users (/home/lsemple and /home/csemple), if I where to just copy them back would that automatically create the second user for me (csemple) ?
<lsemple_> or do I need to use a program like kuser to add a new user, then copy the folder back ?
<richard_> ;)
<_2> lsemple_ no.   sudo adduser     (and to own your home login as the user in question and)  sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<_2> lsemple_  sorry,  i type slow.  yes kuser will work   no it wont add for you.
<_2> shoot.  you are cutting into my lunch break.   i'll be back in 2.5 hours when lunch is over  ;)
<richard_> yeah i think so, i must take the lamps of menor voltage as the high voltage and add
<richard_>  yeah i think so, i must take the lamps of menor voltage as the high voltage and add
<lsemple_> _2: for some reason the permissions for the second user (csemple) got changed to lsemple in the backup process, does the command chown -R $csemple $csemple change the permissions ?
<PhoenixGI> Isemple_ I think _2 went to grab some lunch
<lsemple_> ok
<lsemple_> is there any important files in a newly created /home/csemple folder that I need to keep before I replace the entire folder ??
<PhoenixGI> Isemple_ wish I could help, but I'm still very new to linux
<lsemple_> thats ok
<coteyr> I am using the kde4.1 beta. I am tying to configure kate's external tools plugin. but I can't see to figure it out. Where is the configuration panel, or if theres no tool yet, what files do I edit?
<Ashex> how does one change the security settings in Kubuntu?
<Ashex> would be nice if I didn't have to enter my password to mount a flash drive
<frybye> coteyr - there is a separate # for kde4 - see greeting message ^
<coteyr> thanks
<Ashex> !lavc
<ubottu> Factoid lavc not found
<HollowPoint> lively in here tonight!
<Brian88> hi howto enable animations on k-menu and/or windows in kubuntu?
<lsemple_> hi, I installed kubuntu, and whenever I install any programs (firefox, qps ect), and try to run them, I get error: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: cannot open display: :0.0  ?
<HollowPoint> Brian88 compiz-fusion
<lsemple_> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyqps: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<enos> Help. I can't seem to understand what's *causing* ubuntu to appear so bright. I looked at xorg.conf and it doesnt look like its neither recognizing my video card's drivers (as its using vesa) nor my monitor (as its using a generic one). Help.
<Brian88> HollowPoint: thanks
<HollowPoint> enos it's quite normal for xorg.conf to use a generic monitor, what graphics card do you have?
<enos> HollowPoint: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmm, hold on
<anom01y> how can I change the permissions for an entire folder and all the subfulders, including hidden files and folders within ??
<enos> HollowPoint: I'm using an external LCD. my monitor on the laptop works fine.
<enos> but its my external LCD that's brightness is excessive
<Brian88> my Kopete crashes if I tried to IM a Yahoo ID (it's "yeni.setiawan"), why?
<HollowPoint> no idea Brian88 I'd try updating it
<HollowPoint> enos how did you configure the dual screen?
<HollowPoint> have you tried the external monitor on another machine to see if the monitor is just stuck as exceptionally bright
<enos> HollowPoint: I didn't. it xorg just generated the xorg.conf automagically? ...so didnt manually do anything.
<HollowPoint> are you using the external monitor for dual screen or just as a replacement screen with the lid shut on the laptop?
<enos> HollowPoint: I'm using the external LCD as a substitute for the lcd on the laptop.
<Guest63667> anom01y: try chmod -R dir_name
<Brian88> HollowPoint: howto update
<HollowPoint> ok, in that case I would try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" this will return your xorg.conf to it's normal state, then try booting it up again
<HollowPoint> Brian88 "sudo apt-get update
<Brian88> HollowPoint: thx
<enos> okay
<enos> HollowPoint: "try booting it up again" do you mean the "x sever" or my laptop?
<HollowPoint> well officially I meant your laptop but if you can't be bothered to wait then restarting the X server should actually be sufficient, I prefer the laptop though
<HollowPoint> damnit, wonder which option he chose
<Brian88> HollowPoint: I cannot update it.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/19219/
<smAs> Brian88: it tells you whats wrong ...
<smAs> Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Kubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron
<HollowPoint> ah
<HollowPoint> you need to open the adept package manager from the k menu > System then click Adept menu and manager repositories, remove the entry which uses the Hardy Heron CD
<Brian88> HollowPoint: has updated it, but still have same problems...
<smAs> Brian88: please past your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HollowPoint> the screen is still pale?
<HollowPoint> well I need to reboot, just run all the updates after a fresh install of Hardy on this laptop, back in a few minutes.
<lsemple> why when I change the password for root, the password for kdesu is not changed
<lsemple> I can log in with the root password using "sux", but "kdesu" the same password does not work ?
<smAs> because you are in the sudoror group lsemple
<lsemple> how can I fix this ??
<Brian88> smAs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19224/
<smAs> check the file /etc/sudoers
<smAs> Brian88: you still get the duplicate errors
<lsemple> smAs: all I want to do is make it so I use the same root password for kdesu as sux ?
<lsemple> k nm
<lsemple> I will just use the regular user password I guess
<smAs> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lsemple> yes thanks I had it set up different on my last system
<smAs> Brian88: commente all the cd stuff with a # out if you are not using the cd anyway
<Brian88> smAs: I use the CD'
<Brian88> smAs: *CD
<smAs> Brian88: than leave only one entry for cd in
<smAs> lsemple: than take your username out of the /etc/sudoers
<zEr0-x> hi everybody!
<Brian88> smAs: I deleted the 4 duplicate of the CD and kate says that : The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list. Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is availabl
<smAs> jesus Brian88 you have to be root to do so ...
<lsemple> does xmms exist anymore ????
<smAs> no lsemple
<lsemple> damn I had every plugin for that set up
<Brian88> smAs:
<lsemple> now that I reinstalled everything its gone ??
<smAs> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Brian88> smAs: Finished. Now should I do the sudo apt-get update again?
<smAs> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list Brian88
<smAs> yes try again
<smAs> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<smAs> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<zEr0-x> how can I run a .bin installer ?
<smAs> !info xmms2 | lsemple
<ubottu> lsemple: please see above
<zEr0-x> how can I run a .bin file ?
<lsemple> xmms2 has a front end yet ?
<smAs> why would you zEr0-x
<Brian88> smAs: Reading package lists... Done
<smAs> lsemple: i think yes but i don't use xmms
<smAs> Brian88: good
<zEr0-x> why would you zEr0-x ¿? I dunnot undersand
<lsemple> it had a really good 32 channel stereo equalizer plugin
<smAs> what .bin file do you want to run and why zEr0-x
<smAs> xmms was not maintained for a long time ... and there are better player out there
<zEr0-x> I want to install kbasic (software development tool) but it came in a .bin file, and I don't know how to run it
<smAs> !info kbasic
<ubottu> Package kbasic does not exist in hardy
<zEr0-x> so... what should i do ?
<HollowPoint> vlc tends to do the trick :D
<HollowPoint> plays pretty much everything you can imagine
<smAs> zEr0-x: give me a second
<zEr0-x> ok smAs, thanks
<smAs> zEr0-x: normaly it is cd to the folder and ./program_name.bin ... but be carefull with things like that ... the savest way is to install via apt-get or synaptic
<zEr0-x> apt-get or synaptic, any how to?
<smAs> there is no package for kubuntu so you have to use the .bin ...
<zEr0-x> so, how to use the apt-get for install the file ?
<smAs> zEr0-x: savest install is to install packages that are made for ubuntu ... you install them via gui synaptic or cli apt-get ... if the package is not supported for ubuntu apt-get will not find it ... you can also check here in the irc via !info <package> if it exists
<smAs> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<smAs> if you install ./package-name.bin you might run into trouble ... for advanced linux user no problem but for new user this might cause some problems ... zEr0-x
<zEr0-x> ajá
<zEr0-x> sMas, gracias
<zEr0-x> I mean, thanks
<zEr0-x> !info kbasic
<ubottu> Package kbasic does not exist in hardy
<zEr0-x> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zEr0-x> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<smAs> :)
<HollowPoint> lmao @ <smAs> if you install ./package-name.bin you might run into trouble ... for advanced linux user no problem but for new user this might cause some problems ... zEr0-x I'm a sys admin and I still have trouble smAs lol
<zEr0-x> HollowPoint » zEr0-x says: LOL
<matt_> Hello everyone. I am not sure if I am using this correctly as it is my first time
<matt_> I wanted to see if I could get some help using compiz on KDE
<HollowPoint> matt you may be better off in #compiz-fusion but I can try to help
<jussi01> matt_: type: /join #ccompiz-fusion
<zEr0-x> are there some available themes for Kubuntu ? where can I find them ?
<sonoftheclayr> zEr0-x: Are you running KDE 3 or 4?
<HollowPoint> either way kde-look.org
<HollowPoint> www.kde-look.org
<HollowPoint> you'll find all sorts for both KDE3 and 4
<zEr0-x> 7
<zEr0-x> sorry
<zEr0-x> 4*
<zEr0-x> :)
<HollowPoint> be careful playing with KDE4 but it is possible to modify it, just don't be surprised if some mods don;t work all that well, KDE4 is still young and raw
<eagles0513875> morning
<zEr0-x> ooh, now I remember KDE 4 is a Beta version
<jussi01> yep - and to get help for it, #kubuntu-kde4 is the place :)
<zEr0-x> Ooh-k
<zEr0-x> is possible to instal beryl into Kubuntu ?
<weedar> Does anyone know of a program to communicate with the serial port?
<maggo79> weedar: minicom
<weedar> maggo79: thank you :-)
<zEr0-x> is possible to install ubuntu studio on Kubuntu ?
<Exilant> zEr0-x: why do you want beryl and not compiz fusion?
<eagles0513875> zEr0-x: compiz fusion is better then beryl
<eagles0513875> im running compiz fusion and its got features of beryl mixed
<eagles0513875> in
<ProG> русские есть.
<ProG> ?
<ProG> hallo!
<Exilant> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Exilant> maybe that is the same language, no clue :)
<zEr0-x> I said I wannted to install beryl 'cause is the onlyone program I saw, but now you tell me that exist another program... I'll try it (Sorry about my english, I'm not a native english speaker, and amateur too :) )
<Exilant> regarding compiz-fusion, is there a way to play videos without flickering? (and without using awfully slow video outputs)?
<HollowPoint> compiz-fusion IS beryll
<HollowPoint> Exilant use VLC
<Exilant> that flickers a lot
<HollowPoint> sudo apt-get install vlc
<HollowPoint> I get no flickering, what graphics card do you have?
<Exilant> ati :(
<HollowPoint> zEr0-x Beryll and Compiz projects merged last year I believe to create compiz-fusion
<HollowPoint> Exilant yes but which model?
<HollowPoint> ATi are fine, the drivers for Linux are much better now
<HollowPoint> just depends on the model
<Exilant> maybe
<Exilant> i like compiz, it looks really wonderful, but no fast video, no googleearth, and the crashes, that is annoying
<zEr0-x> mmm I'm having a little trouble
<HollowPoint> I've got google earth, perfect video and no crashes, sounds to me like your graphics card is not good enough to handle compiz in a stable manner
<HollowPoint> zEr0-x whats the trouble?
<zEr0-x> I'm having trouble with the video driver
<HollowPoint> what is your video card?
<Exilant> Are you using an ati card, HollowPoint?
<zEr0-x> I've installed Kubuntu as guest using Vbox
<zEr0-x> and Kubuntu doesn't allows me to change the res to an upper than 800*600
<zEr0-x> :(
<HollowPoint> nope, I use an NVidia one on my Desktop machine and an Intel one on my laptop, I try to avoid ATi where possible, just purely because I prefer Nvidia
<zEr0-x> I have tryed differents drivers
<HollowPoint> you'll need to install the vbox linux additions zEr0-x
<zEr0-x> I did!
<HollowPoint> and they installed properly?
<zEr0-x> sure
<HollowPoint> they didn't error out?
<zEr0-x> no
<HollowPoint> how did you install them?
<zEr0-x> using Vbox, I selected Install guest additions
<zEr0-x> then
<zEr0-x> appeared a window
<Exilant> ok, seems to be a common problem on ati, the flickering
<zEr0-x> with the installer
<Exilant> at least judging from forum posts
<zEr0-x> LinuxInstall or something like that
<HollowPoint> all that did was download them zEr0-x there isn't an installer for Kubuntu as a guest to install the Linux Additions
<HollowPoint> you have to do it from the command line
<HollowPoint> doesn't surprise me Exilant, as I said ATi are fine now, just depends on the model and you have to be very specific with the drivers, with Nvidia there are 3 drivers I think, Legacy, recent and current, that's it and those drivers cover all models lol, with ATi you have to use a more specific driver for your chipset I beleive
<zEr0-x> sure ?, but it seems to work perfect, cause I could mount the shared folder, And as I have understood (hasta donde tengo entendido) you cannot moount this shared folder without the linux guest addition
<zEr0-x> the file is a .run file
<Exilant> well, there is one proprietary and a lot of os drivers
<HollowPoint> can you move your mouse in and out of the vm window without pressing the right hand ctrl key?
<zEr0-x> I can move my mouse in and out of the vm window! without pressing the right hand ctrl key!
<zEr0-x> so...
<zEr0-x> what should I do HollowPoint... The last driver I installed messed my system up
<HollowPoint> sorry was just setting up my kdm theme
<zEr0-x> ok
<HollowPoint> well by default installing the linux additions installs the appropriate driver for the vm graphics card, I would suggest simply running the following command in the vm after running the linux additions and without changing anything, including drivers :
<HollowPoint> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, this should configure a basic default xorg.conf which should provided the right driver is installed set the appropriate resolutions available
<zEr0-x> ok
<zEr0-x> I'll try, and b right back in 5' :)
<zEr0-x> oh another thing that nobody answered me
<zEr0-x> can i install Ubuntu Studio in Kubuntu ?
<HollowPoint> no idea zWe0-x not sure what Ubuntu Studio is, never used it
<zEr0-x> ok
<[zEr0-x]> for downloading compiz fuzion, what distro of linux source must I download? (ubuntu) ?
<HollowPoint> you're not planning on using compiz-fusion in the vm are you?
 * ActionParsnip hopes they arent using it full stop
<[zEr0-x]> for sure!
<[zEr0-x]> :)
<[zEr0-x]> why not ?
<HollowPoint> lol I'm doubting heavily that will work
<HollowPoint> compiz requires a fair bit of juice
<[zEr0-x]> do you speak spanish ?
<HollowPoint> lol @ ActionParsnip Compiz is ok in small doses
<ActionParsnip> i think its a waste of time. it appears to pull eyecandyenthusiasts over but I ended up never using its "features" and the anims grew old
<HollowPoint> not enough to have a proper conversation zEr0-x
<[zEr0-x]> ok, I'll try to tell you a good phrase in english
 * ActionParsnip watches
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip, I use the minimize, close and open effect of vaccuum and genie and then I use the desktop cube for functionallity, oh and I like the truglass theme of emerald lol
<HollowPoint> other than that it's fine
<[zEr0-x]> There aren't impossible things, "else" unable mans
<HollowPoint> huh/
<HollowPoint> ?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: i just like a no nonesense desktop, hence fluxbox. I tried compiz and it just grated, kinda slowed me down
<HollowPoint> lol fair enoguh
<HollowPoint> I just fell in love with the desktop cube, allows me to do so much when I'm in full flow at work
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: I just right click decorator, move to desktop x
<HollowPoint> I have a production machine that runs Kubuntu 8.04 with Compiz running, Virtualbox NON-FREE and a Windows XP installation, the desktop cube allows me to run the VM in full screen mode, while also being able to flip the cube around and use a dual screen Linux environment and then flick back to windows and if needed I can have Linux and Windows on a screen each
<ActionParsnip> then shortcut keys to flip to that desktop, instant change over
<HollowPoint> yeah but I never liked the multiple desktops feature, I run one desktop on multiple faces, just works better for me, personal preference lol
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: yeah ive seen some devs with that, this mac guy thought he was awesome, so i pulled out my lappy and did the same
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: indeed :)
<[zEr0-x]> Does (Do-I don't know what can I use in this sentence, Do or Does, pleaze tell me)..,. Does anybody know where can I download Leopard 10 ?
<HollowPoint> lol yeah at work most of the guys are windows engineers, I'm a Linux and Networking (Cisco mostly) specialist, they all diss linux all the time and think Mac is better etc, I got my laptop out and waited for them to real off all the shit a Mac could do and I said, "Take alook here" I enabled fire on screen etc etc the full works, everyone kinda shut up after that
<ActionParsnip> [zEr0-x]: does is correct
<ActionParsnip> does anyone, aimed at a wide audience. Do you, aimed at an individual
<[zEr0-x]> ok
<[zEr0-x]> thanks you pal
<[zEr0-x]> so
<[zEr0-x]> does anybody know ?:D
<sonoftheclayr> How do I disable CPU scaling from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> [zEr0-x]: ww.apple.com when you buy it
<flaccid_> -www
<[zEr0-x]> :) tnx
<ActionParsnip> sonoftheclayr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87415
<jorgesandra_> hello kubuntu usersççç11
<bentob0x> how can I find all the files modified 20 minutes ago everywhere on my machine?
<ActionParsnip> http://commandline.org.uk/python/2008/may/22/list-files-recursively-modified-time/
<flaccid_> you might be able to do it with strigi as well sorting by modified time
<flaccid_> would take a while on non-indexed
<lsemple> how do I enable oss sound instead of alsa ?
<ActionParsnip> lsemple: no idea man, i always use alsa
<lsemple> alsa doesnt support the new X FI extreme card
<lsemple> probably wont be very long
<ActionParsnip> lsemple: explains, I use onboard realtek thingys
<lsemple> also:
<lsemple> whenever I reboot I have to edit the grub config and change (hd2,0) to (hd0,0) how can I make that permanent
<ActionParsnip> lsemple: are you editing with kdesu kate / sudo nano ?
<lsemple> yes
<lsemple> er
<lsemple> no
<lsemple> I figured it out
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> lsemple: if you use sudo kate, I WILL send my flying monkeys to get you
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> can you use kdesu / gksudo for cli commands?
<ActionParsnip> and not screw stuff up
<rohan> anyone having this problem after yesterdays firefox update to 3rc1? http://i26.tinypic.com/m8i3is.jpg
<bentob0x> thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rohan: its still beta and not supported afaik
<rohan> ActionParsnip: so? ff3beta5 did not have this problem
<lalo_> HOLA
<lalo_> ALGUIEN DE MÉXICO??
<smAs> same here rohan
<ActionParsnip> rohan: still beta software and is for testing only
<[zEr0-x]> HollowPoint, I did what you told me "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" but non "higher" res. appeared
<[zEr0-x]> quieres a alguien que hable español rohan ¿
<lalo_> SIMÓN...
<smAs> 3.0~rc2-1
<lalo_> TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON EL AMAROK...
<lalo_> COMO MADRE INSTALO LOS PLUGINS DE MP3??
<ActionParsnip> rohan: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc2/releasenotes/ 3rd line down
<rohan> ActionParsnip: it is included in the official repo!
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: it's not as if i'm beta testing it
<ActionParsnip> rohan: read the firefox website
<SlimeyPete> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: are you actually trying to make a point, or just acting like a dick?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: as it is for testing purposes a whole bunch of stuff can go awry
<ActionParsnip> rohan: im stating that its not supportable as its not official release
<[zEr0-x]> HollowPoint, are you there ?
<rohan> ActionParsnip: you still don't get my point. it is included in the official repo.
<ActionParsnip> rohan: anyone who manages a repo could put any software they want on their repo, doesnt mean its supported and even the developers say its for testing only
<rohan> if other people are experiencing the bug, i'll go file it.
<Pennycook> rohan: Have you tried altering the colours of your KDE3 theme?
<rohan> ActionParsnip: so if you're experiencing it, tell me.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: otherwise, i KNOW VERY WELL that it's a beta
<ActionParsnip> rohan: im on 2.x.x and its fine
<smAs> rohan: it is still in testing so not everything might work as you like it ...
<rohan> ActionParsnip: or rc.
<rohan> smAs: i _know_
<rohan> Pennycook: hang on, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> rohan: so its not supported in the official channel as ts not an official release
<smAs> so whats your point rohan
<rohan> ActionParsnip: i thought you were done?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: im done now
<smAs> live with it or downgrade rohan
<rohan> smAs: never mind my point.
<rohan> so, is anyone experiencing that problem, or not?
<BlueDevil> does kubuntu 8.04 use pulseaudio by default?
<rohan> smAs: i don't need a lecture on how it is beta or no, i know it. if it is a bug, i'll go file it in launchpad. get my point now?
<smAs> yes same here and i am on  3.0~rc2-1
<Pennycook> rohan: On my KDE3 box it's definitely hard to read (but you can read it on mouseover).  It looks to me like more of a KDE3 integration issue than anything else; on KDE4 it's a different grey.
<cpk1> lalo_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rohan> Pennycook: ah ok
<rohan> Pennycook: yes, i can read it on mouseover
<grub> rohan, here
<smAs> sorry i wrote you minutes ago that it is the same problem here ...
<Pennycook> Although I think i may only be on rc1.
<rohan> smAs: you're using packages from -proposed?
<smAs> no i am not using *ubuntu
<rohan> smAs: ouch, i'm sorry, i did not notice your messsage. apologies
<cpk1> BlueDevil: I dont think so
<smAs> no worrys ... they will fix it soon just wait a couple of days rohan
<cpk1> BlueDevil: or at least kde4 doesnt
<rohan> smAs: ok, that bug is filed?
<BlueDevil> cpk1: thanks
<rohan> smAs: and, how did you get rc2? the repo just has rc1
<rohan> Pennycook: you think it's been solved with rc2?
<HollowPoint> Sorry guys but am moving tomorrow so got to get arse in gear, is 8:45pm here now and need to go to bed as we're up at 5am to go get a big 4 tonne truck, laters all
<smAs_> rohan: i am on my debian/sid box
<rohan> smAs_: oh, i thought you're using kubuntu
<rohan> smAs_: or, you experience that problem on debian also?
<smAs_> [15:45:15] ( smAs) no i am not using *ubuntu
<rohan> smAs_: ahok.
<rohan> Pennycook: would you know whether a bug has been filed?
<Pennycook> rohan: Nope.  Did changing your colours not do anything for you, then?
<[zEr0-x]> what program can I use for programming in VB code whithin Kubuntu ? apps like mono or kbasic ?
<stefan-f> Hello all :)
<rohan> Pennycook: i've not tried it, but this happens on the default color scheme. should i file a bug
<rohan> ?
<[zEr0-x]> hello stefan-f
<smAs_> rohan: i have the same problem but i don't think it is a bug ... as soon as you hover over the link it will get black ...
<stefan-f> Im looking for network measurement per protocol- basis. Can someone recommend something?
<Pennycook> rohan: I suppose you could file it as a suggestion of some description, but it's not really a bug.
<smAs_> rohan: feel free to report it as a bug if you feel like it
<[zEr0-x]> smAs_: do you know about any GUI for program in VB language ? for Kubuntu obvious :)
<rohan> Pennycook: yes, changing the color scheme helps
<rohan> Pennycook: thanks, but i'm still wondering why it did not happen with 3beta5
<smAs_> [zEr0-x]: what program are you looking for
<rohan> [zEr0-x]: gambas
<eagles0513875> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in hardy
<[zEr0-x]> gambas ?
<ActionParsnip> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<[zEr0-x]> I'm getting in there
<smAs_> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<smAs_> :)
<smAs_> "GOOGLE" is a search engine that comes in handy when you are looking for answers :) --- or is is your google-button broken? ---:: use your own browser ::---
<ActionParsnip> ask.com is good too
<giovanni_h> hi guys
<giovanni_h> how do you unpack an rpm in the current directory?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | giovanni_h
<ubottu> giovanni_h: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rohan> giovanni_h: hang on.
<smAs_> giovanni_h: rpm2cpio i think
<[zEr0-x]> giovanny_h, we all are find, thanks
<[zEr0-x]> :D
<[zEr0-x]> is there a program maybe equals to VB-X-press 2008 ?
<giovanni_h> sorry [zEr0-x]?
<rohan> giovanni_h: use this script -- http://repos.archlinux.org/viewvc.cgi/rpmextract/repos/extra-i686/rpmextract.sh?revision=1
<smAs_> giovanni_h: rpm2cpio <rpm> | cpio -id
<giovanni_h> is it so difficult rohan?
<moope1> thunderbird version 2.0.0.12 (20080227) is not displaying the body of my emails. Im using it with IMAP
<moope1> any ideas?
<rohan> giovanni_h: well, you can try out smAs_ trick too :)
<lsemple> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<lsemple> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rohan> giovanni_h: only, that script makes it simple
<rohan> lsemple: please play with the bot in pm, not in the channel
<giovanni_h> rohan: thanks, it worked
<rohan> giovanni_h: rpm2cpio <rpm> | cpio -id --> that worked?
<akthon> Hola buenos dias
<smAs_> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<smAs_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kapiton> hi all
<kapiton> help me pleace, i cant compile from src: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<kapiton> what does it mean?
<smAs_> kapiton: dpkg -l | grep gcc
 * SaraSmith smiles
<SaraSmith> before i went to bed we were working on my husband's computer (gutsy) which seemed to have no internet connection and video problems
<jcfp> !compiling | kapiton
<ubottu> kapiton: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SaraSmith> he moved the drive back to his old box.. the same error followed/
<[zEr0-x]> difference trough ext2 and ext3?
<barako> does anybody here uses codeblocks 8.02 on ubuntu 7.01?
<StuckWithLinux> #
<barako> if anyone does, pls msg. i really need help.
<nowhere> hi folks
<nowhere> I'm looking for a decent GUI frontend for fish:// urls
<nowhere> dolphin just doesn't cut it at all
<[zEr0-x]> mozilla maybe can help you ou
<[zEr0-x]> out*
<nowhere> fish:// is scp
<nowhere> I doubt firefox does that
<dbglt> nowhere: doesn't konqueror handle it?
<engineer> konqueror
<dbglt> quite well, last I used it
<nowhere> konqueror asks for the password twice, and if I create a desktop url icon for the user, dolphin will open it, not konqueror
<nowhere> dolphin throws funny errors if you move the mouse over html files
<nowhere> I'd settle for a tool with an ftp-like interface
<nowhere> the user is used to winscp
<Pennycook> nowhere: You could set up Konqueror as the default handler for all directories (to get around the fish:// on shortcuts thing), and if you used a public and private key pair you wouldn't need to authenticate at all.
<nowhere> Pennycook: that's not an option offered for the server the user needs to connect to
<nowhere> Pennycook: pubkey auth, that is
<Pennycook> nowhere: Definitely?  I thought it was enabled most places.
<nowhere> Pennycook: our university web server doesn't seem to use it
<nowhere> but I can check
<Pennycook> If you're connecting over SSH I would have thought they'd let you.  Just pop your public key in ~.ssh/authorized_keys.
<nowhere> Pennycook: I think it's disabled in the sshd_config
<Pennycook> Ah, that sucks.  I can't think of anything else.  Sorry.
<nowhere> Pennycook: ah, never mind, it's the braindead local setup
<nowhere> Pennycook: I don't see any good reason to not allow pubkey auth either
<Pennycook> If I were you I'd ask your university about it.
<genus-8> hi
<genus-8> help me
<nowhere> Pennycook: how'd I get konqueror to handle directories instead of dolphin?
<[zEr0-x]> ok dudes, I'm leaving, thanks for your help and interest!
<Pennycook> nowhere: If you run kcontrol there's a "File Associations" section.  Under "inode", there's options for directory and mount-point; just increase the priority for Konqueror.
<nowhere> genus-8: I think the mind readers are on vacation
<genus-8> what console (terminal) commands i need to install mp3 support in my kubuntu 8.04
<genus-8> ?
<nowhere> genus-8: er, depends on the app
<nowhere> genus-8: but usually you just need to install libmad
<genus-8> give me terminal command for it
<genus-8> please
<genus-8> how an i install it?
<genus-8> can*
<makdaknife> genus-8: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<genus-8> thanks
<lalo_> cual es el link de kubuntu-es???
<genus-8> f*ck
<lalo_> canal irc de kubuntu-es???
<genus-8> my konqueror does not work on dialup
<makdaknife> genus-8: aptitude update; aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genus-8> makdknife -> okay thanks
<lalo_> canal irc de kubuntu-es? alguien que me lo proporcione.-.......
<nowhere> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> omg...i really need some help
<jussi01> ubuntu_: ask!
<ubuntu_> soz
<ubuntu_> umm
<ubuntu_> i was forced to uninstall kubuntu by my school
<ubuntu_> they did it for me through windows disc manager
<Pennycook> ...Forced?
<ubuntu_> they just formated it
<ubuntu_> yeh..
<ubuntu_> they formatted it
<ubuntu_> and im getting the grub error 17
<Pennycook> Did you install  it on one of their computers or something?
<ubuntu_> i cant fix the mbr cos they wont tell me the admin password
<ubuntu_> can i do this through ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> its on my laptop
<jussi01> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_> huh..??
<ubuntu_> oh...soz
<ubuntu_> well, wat should i do, i have found some pages on how to fix this through  alive disc as i am on now, but im not sure whether it will work, so i wanted someones opinion first
<dolf> does anybody know how i can create an irc-channel with bot
<dolf> ?
<rascal999> how do I get sound only coming out of headphones?
<ubuntu_> hello...this is a serious problem
<ubuntu_> i have exams
<dolf> put you're box's off?
<ubuntu_> omg...im so stressed..
<dolf> maybe you can mute youre box with kmix?
<ubuntu_> who are u talking to??
<dolf> you :)
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> rite..
<rascal999> oh thanks dude
<dolf> worked it?
<ubuntu_> wat..wats happening....wtf!
<ubuntu_> ure talking to me?? or rascal..
<ubuntu_> omg omg omg...
<ubuntu_> i found this page
<ubuntu_> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3340
<ubuntu_> will this work
<ubuntu_> oh im soo stuffed...
<Pennycook> ubuntu_: Please stop pressing enter at the end of your sentences.
<jussi01> dolf: go and read freenodes web page for the irc channel creation, as for bots, have a look into supybot
<dolf> thx
<jussi01> !info supybot | dolf
<ubottu> dolf: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<ubuntu_> sorry...im just soo stressed and i really need an answer
<dolf> @ ubuntu normal should work that
<renato__> hi if I connect to a website like ftp://seiteurl.com  what port will I need to enable? at the moment I can access ftp://mysite.com from within the network, but not outside the NAT which leads me to believe I will need to do port redirection
<ubuntu_> wats normal?
<renato__> I ment  I can access ftp://mysite.com from within the network
<renato__> I ment  I can access ftp://siteurl.com from within the network
<dolf> @renato is it for ftp then you have to open youre port 22 i think :)
<wthoang> changed my name.
<dolf> for you're website port 80
<djtm_> does someone know an acpi irc channel?
<renato__> I can access www.mysite.com, but not ftp://mysite.com
<renato__> from the internet, I can from the local network
<renato__> I can from the local network but not from the internet
<dolf> i don't know how you set you''re ftp-port it is port 21 or 22 default
<maggo79> ssh: 22; ftp: 21; http: 80
<wthoang> is there a way to fix my windows mbr through command on this live disc??? grub error 17????
<renato__> I can  access ftp.mysite.com, what I cannot access is ftp://www.mysite.com
<dolf> renato you connect with an ftp-client or not?
<dolf> and did you already open the port?
<renato__> yes I can
<jcfp> wthoang: that arsgeek site solution seems quite reasonable (except that package ms-sys doesn't exist anymore on hardy)
<wthoang> omg...
<wthoang> so i guess i'll ask again...is there a way to fix my windows mbr through command on this live disc??? grub error 17????
<Pennycook> !patience | wthoang
<ubottu> wthoang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jcfp> wthoang: on gutsy or earlier you should be fine
<wthoang> sorry...sorry...just stressed...i need this laptop for my exam studies
<Pennycook> wthoang: If you do follow those instructions, though, I recommend reading the comments first.  Some people have said to use /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 since the latter would actually wipe your drive.  Heed his warning, too; it might screw things up.
<wthoang> k..
<tekgeeklt> man I would never let anyone touch my computer ... having the school format my computer ... i would have been pissed and taken to whom ever is in charge
<Pennycook> Yeah.  wthoang: If it's not a laptop you're borrowing from them (ie, it is your own and purchased with your own money) I'd recommend doing something about it.  They shouldn't be allowed to do that.
<wthoang> yeh i dunno...i have bought it is mine. but its school policy to have one, its not like im the only one who has it
<wthoang> they sed because they dont like their proxy pak being used on anything other than internet explorer
<wthoang> and theres this whole school lockdown for the network and stuff, its all getting snappy at out school, the it guys are real tight about it
<wthoang> is there a way for me to reset the admin password for windows other than herins?
<tekgeeklt> haha thats funny .... you could just let them know that is the worst program ever to use to get on the internet ... and I would be supprised if they dont have a million virii
<wthoang> wat herins?
<jcfp> wthoang: another option to fix your problem would be to reinstall kubuntu ;)
<wthoang> if i did this, then grub will find the partition again. cos wat they have done is mounted the partition into an empty folder in the c drive
<wthoang> cos if i did, i still have teh problem of having kubuntu on my comp
<tekgeeklt> well it looks like he doesn't have the option to use kubuntu
<tekgeeklt> I did find a page that someone else was having that error but you may have already looked at it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<wthoang> well w8, if i do reinstall kubuntu, will grub find it and i can pick to go into windows again? and then from there, can i remove kubuntu without this problem again?
<_Angelus_> re-installing kubuntu to remove kubuntu is not a sane choice
<RiotingPacifist> should i use envy or the defeault fglrx for an ati card?
<_Angelus_> format you're pc with windows and grub and kubuntu will desapear
<wthoang> well...i need to bakup my stuff, and i have exams so i really cant afford to do that
<tekgeeklt> what version of windows are you using?  cause I have found that if you are using windows vista you can not use linux to resize the partions or it will wack the windows partions ..
<wthoang> xp
<tekgeeklt> k
<wthoang> _Angelus_: but is it possible
<_Angelus_> possible... like droping a nuclear bomb you're computer
<_Angelus_> ;p
<jcfp> entirely possible - just a bit overkill
<RiotingPacifist> tekgeeklt: mine left vista there just i cant boot to it :(
<wthoang> but do i have another choice? i need to get rid of this error at any cost
<RiotingPacifist> wthoang: whats the error?
<wthoang> i formatted my kubuntu partition through windows disc manager, now i receive the grub 17 error
<wthoang> windows is there...
<_Angelus_> wthoang: do you want to keep kubuntu or not? if you don't want to keep it, just format with windows , if you want to keep it, i duno
<wthoang> want to keep windows
<wthoang> not kubuntu, not allowed kubuntu
<_Angelus_> then
<_Angelus_> just format with windows
<tekgeeklt> I just got kubuntu installed here and one thing I found that I can not do is resize any window ... it shows the little arrows to allow me to resize but it does not do anything ...is there something i have to do to set that up ?
<_Angelus_> kubuntu and grub will both be wiped out
<_Angelus_> xD
<RiotingPacifist> ahh well in that case the safest way to do things is to stick a widnows disk in and get it to repair the MBR then format what was kubuntu to a new partition
<wthoang> well thats the problem...i have...grub doesnt get wiped
<wthoang> well i dont noe the admin password, i have already tried this
<tekgeeklt> wthoang: you may be able to pop the windows cd in the drive and do a repair option that may fix the issue
<_Angelus_> wthoang: booth into the windows xp disc, press R for recovery console, then type in these 2 commands, fixmbr and fixboot
<_Angelus_> that will get rid of grub
<wthoang> yeh...as sed above..i dont noe the admin password..i coulda sworn that this was my account but the school image cleary doesnt allow this
<tekgeeklt> actually yes that will work  using the fixmbr option ... grub basically just replaces the windows boot manager
<wthoang> i cant do anything until i noe the admin password
<_Angelus_> well
<tekgeeklt> if you have the cd you don't need a password
<_Angelus_> you said it, you CAN't , do anything ,,
<_Angelus_> tekgeeklt: no, recovery console asks for the windows password
<tekgeeklt> hrmm
<wthoang> ya
<wthoang> how can i reset it
<wthoang> i noe hirens can...
<wthoang> but 100mb doesnt suit my bandwidth
<_Angelus_> you need to be secret mad scientists member and hack XP with bizare cracking equipment
<_Angelus_> xD
<wthoang> so theres no commands that can do this with kubuntu?...oh man..
<flaccid_> was i spamming this channel just before at all? had a connection issue..
<tekgeeklt> can you hit f8 and get into the safe mode for the computer?
<jcfp> flaccid_: nope
<wthoang> havent tried...
<flaccid_> jcfp, thanks !
<wthoang> but if i do try then i have to leave this live disc and start it up if it doesnt
<wthoang> but will that work
<tekgeeklt> this page says he forgets the password he just goes into safe mode and logs in and changes the pass
<tekgeeklt> http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/other-operating-systems/21512-crack-administrator-password.html
 * flaccid_ laughs
<wthoang> is this the same page that goes into bios and boot modes?
<tekgeeklt> right after the bios screen you hit f8 but then you may not even get that far cause of the error
<flaccid_> i just got here, can i ask the problem or should i not ask :)
<wthoang> lol..that page just tells u how to find my password...but inorder to that u have to log into the admin account??
<tekgeeklt> you may just have to talk to someone there and tell them .. you screwed up my computer and you have to give me the admin pass so I can fix it
<tekgeeklt> log into the admin account via the safe mode
<flaccid_> oh physical limitation
<flaccid_> windows?
<tekgeeklt> which you sometimes can do with no password .. I would try all different things
<flaccid_> yeah that got taken out SP1+
<tekgeeklt> all anyone here is going to tell you is what you can find on any search engine unless someone here has actually gone through the exact issue
<wthoang> but i noe the admin password isnt nothing
<wthoang> theres some letter
<wthoang> i dunno..
<tekgeeklt> just try everything you can before you say you can't do anything
 * flaccid_ didn't know this was a windows cracking chan
<flaccid_> even ##windows probably won't help there :p
<tekgeeklt> no its not a windows cracking channel  the guy's school deleted ubuntu and screwed up his boot loader and he can't get back into his computer
<flaccid_> !fixboot
<ubottu> Factoid fixboot not found
<flaccid_> !grubfix
<ubottu> Factoid grubfix not found
<flaccid_> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wthoang> its the mbr...i need to load the fixmbr through an alternate route to windows recovery mode from the disc
<flaccid_> there it is. there can only be one MBR on the disk. so usually thats either windows MBR or Grub or Lilo etc. so as a rule of thumb, you install Linux last to get the bootloader and not Windows MBR. so follow the guide to restore grub..
<sonoftheclayr> I had this problem a while ago...there is a program in the repos that will fix it
<flaccid_> wthoang, fixmbr will restore the windows mbr and thus no dual boot
<wthoang> yes..i dont want dual boot, i just want xp
<makdaknife> if you need to reset a windows admin password... use a boot disk like: http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
<flaccid_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is what fixes it.
<makdaknife> I've used it and it works great
<sonoftheclayr> Wait. Are you trying to install the windows mbr or dual boot with grub?
<flaccid_> wthoang, goto ##windows for that (ie. fixboot and fixmbr from recovery console) or install grub
<makdaknife> you won't crack the password... just reset
<tekgeeklt> you know there is one other thing you can try but it takes some work...  look up windows live cd in google you will find a live cd with options to fix windows
<sigma_12> whats a good text to speech program?
<sonoftheclayr> wthoang: Are you trying to reinstall the windows mbr?
<makdaknife> sigma_12: festival works
<wthoang> sonoftheclayr: yess
<flaccid_> wthoang, i just gave the info for that :)
<sonoftheclayr> wthoang: Do you have an ubuntu live cd?
<flaccid_> ubuntu livecd cannot restore a windows MBR
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid_: Yes it can. You just have to install something from the repos. I did it last week.
<flaccid_> sonoftheclayr, no worries, what do you install?
<flaccid_> still this question is for ##windows , not here..
<flaccid_> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<flaccid_> sonoftheclayr, that ?
<flaccid_> its optional :)
<wthoang> that'll work??
<sonoftheclayr> flaccid_: I don't think it was that. It was on Arsgeek if that helps. My e key isn't going to work so I can't google it
<wthoang> i'll give it a go
<flaccid_> what is Arsgeek ?
<wthoang> yes..i had the ars geek page but the thing is that i dont wanna touch it...im not that good with linux
<flaccid_> wthoang, dude just goto recovery console and run fixmbr and fixboot , done
<flaccid_> you do have a legit copy of windows?
<wthoang> yes of course
<flaccid_> then do that
<flaccid_> end of story :)
<wthoang> the problem is that i dont noe the admin password
<flaccid_> not our problem..
<wthoang> i cant get past that point if i did, then itd be simple
<wthoang> well now im looking for an alternate way
<flaccid_> can't help you, goto ##windows
<sonoftheclayr> wthoang: You can crack that as well. There are boot disks on the internet that will reset the admin password.
<flaccid_> we don't help cracking here
<wthoang> i dont want cracking...there must be someway without cracking to do this
<flaccid_> maybe there is
<Pennycook> wthoang: Why don't you know the admin password?
<wthoang> !info mbr
<flaccid_> but we don't support Windows here sorry
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.9-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sonoftheclayr> wthoang: I don't see a problem. It's your computer and it's your password. All it does is remove it
<BlueDevil> how can i apply my user styles (theme, fonts, etc) to programs running as root (synaptic for example) ?
<wthoang> cos its a school image put onto the laptop
<Pennycook> wthoang: Then ask them.
<wthoang> with all this software and stuff
<wthoang> i have exams tomoz and im at home
<flaccid_> BlueDevil, it would have to be under root's profile, so although its not good to login as root, if you really need it then login as root and change appearance
<flaccid_> wthoang, not our problem sorry
<wthoang> relating to that !info mbr is that the normal windows mbr or the grub one?
<BlueDevil> flaccid_: thanks
<flaccid_> np
<Nyad> Hi. I have a program (fasm) that I would like to make directly accessible from the command-line without having to go to fasm's directory. How do I do this?>
<flaccid_> wthoang, not sure, its just what i found with a search
<Pennycook> BlueDevil: Alternatively, running systemsettings as root might have the same effect.
<RiotingPacifist> should i use envy or the default fglrx for an ati card?
<flaccid_> !permissons | Nyad
<ubottu> Factoid permissons not found
<flaccid_> !perms | Nyad
<ubottu> Factoid perms not found
<flaccid_> hmm
<Nyad> how is this about permission?
<flaccid_> RiotingPacifist, no Hardware Drivers Manager
<flaccid_> !permissions | Nyad
<ubottu> Nyad: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Nyad> tnx
<flaccid_> !ati | RiotingPacifist
<ubottu> RiotingPacifist: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid_> np
<RiotingPacifist> flaccid_:  ive been using that but its unstable and its just a frontend to install default anyway
<flaccid_> RiotingPacifist, not correct. it installs the exact drivers you get from ATI's website. so your problem is probably something more specific..
<flaccid_> can you explain the actual problem?
<RiotingPacifist> fullscreen rendering of flash either with/without compiz is choppy, and my system randomly crashes badly, X freezes and all VTTs are messed up
<flaccid_> and you just assume its the driver?
<flaccid_> well how you install the driver is irrelevent...
<wthoang> ive been told to do the following check your grub.conf from a live cd environment. mount your partitions and modify your grub.conf so it works
<flaccid_> configuration is a different story. RiotingPacifist which version of Kubuntu and please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jtisme> sound/video all work cannot play streaming radio over internet searched all over for answers anyone have any ideas
<flaccid_> wthoang, grub can't even access your windows partition. so no.
<wthoang> k
<jtisme> tried everything using amarok
<RiotingPacifist> wthoang: its called /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu
<flaccid_> wthoang, we have already advised what is needed :)
<RiotingPacifist> oh right nvm
<BlueDevil> Pennycook: i tried that, didn't work
<wthoang> yeh ok..
<flaccid_> RiotingPacifist, i run ATI so it concerns me that you have unknown problems...
<kg4rxs> how do i remove a reposatory but unable to acssis the list
<flaccid_> kg4rxs, adept manager
<RiotingPacifist> well im going to reboot to envy, even though it shouldnt make a difference, but i insrtalled it last nite, then ill hopefully be back, appologies for ignoring advice but its early and im too lazy to revert the change, either way its the same driver right
<flaccid_> i usually like to find the problem and fix it, but a lot of people like to play around and reboot 10 times :)
<flaccid_> i mean driver != configuration
<sharpe_uk> >jtisme, have you added medibuntu to packages list?
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, yes and followed the community write up on sound and video
<sharpe_uk> most streams are mp3, check you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<flaccid_> is w32codecs installed from medibuntu..
<steve__> exit
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, ok let me check I am sure i do have to crank up the machine i am testing audio on brb
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, yes libxine-ffmpeg is installed
<sharpe_uk> is amarok-xine installed?
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, when i try to play streaming radio in amarok it puts up a msg 'no suitable demux' available
<kg4rxs> coud not remove
<kg4rxs>  Type 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<kg4rxs> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<flaccid_> jtisme, that is a known bug with shoutcast server, can't do anything. but you can click on the stream until it loads...
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, yes it is installed
<sharpe_uk> under maintainer does it say "Medibuntu Package Team"?
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, where is 'maintainer' you ask about
<sharpe_uk> simplest way, open Adept Manager, type in amarok under search then click the blue arrow on the amarok-xine package
<sharpe_uk> itll give you all the details for that package..
<flaccid_> kg4rxs, you have an invalid sources.list
<jtisme> ok let me see
<kg4rxs> i know how do edet it
<flaccid_> kg4rxs, with a text editor like kate under kdesudo
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, yes maintainer medibuntu packaging team
<kg4rxs> ok iwill try it
<flaccid_> jtisme, its a bug
<sharpe_uk> >jtisme, ok, point me to the stream you are trying to play, Ill see if it plays here (rule out the stream is at fault)
<flaccid_> i deal with it every day jtisme
<flaccid_> click on the stream jtisme until it works
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, so do I but sometimes the stream really is broken and sometimes you just have to try a few times..
<flaccid_> sharpe_uk, its a but in shoutcast server, not xine apparently....
<flaccid_> but=bug
<flaccid_> i investigated this pretty heavily back in the day
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, www.wgst.com  select listen live next page select listen live also
<lars> hi all
<lars> can anyone help me? i want to install a wlan card driver for my msi notebook on ubuntu
<flaccid_> !wireless | lars
<ubottu> lars: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slyboots> Hi
<flaccid_> follow that for your wireless if it doesn't work out of box
<sharpe_uk> >jtisme, "Due to licensing restrictions, we are not able to allow access to the content you are requesting from outside the United States."
<lars> ok thx
<flaccid_> ah server problem
<Slyboots> Does anyone know if there are any guides for installing Linux/Windows dualboot on a Mac OS X machine?
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, nah, my IP resolves outside the US (Im in the UK)
<flaccid_> Slyboots, did you try google ?
<Slyboots> It ried it, but the shit hit the fan because the boot process kind of went.. tits up
<Slyboots> Several times
<flaccid_> sharpe_uk, still server problem... thats configured on the server
<Slyboots> Every guide involves using OS X
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, ok thanks
<jussi01> !ohmy | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, yes but the point is that its a different problem to what jtisme since Im assuming he is inside the states he'll get past that point
<jussi01> !macbook | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<flaccid_> Slyboots, well if you have an intel mac then you can just install normally
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, under amarok i get the message 'no suitable demux' when trying to play  www.wgst.com...  any ideas there what demux i need
<flaccid_> sharpe_uk, well to get to the bug you would need authorisation first...
<Slyboots> flaccid_, Tried that.. sits for a good 50 seconds at each boot while it tries to decide what OS to even boot
<jtisme> flaccid, i wasnt ignoring you just could not converse with both of you at the same time
<Slyboots> Which for a dual-boot system is pretty bad
<sharpe_uk> >jtisme, as flaccid already mentioned, you sometimes get that error even when the stream will work, clicking it a few times will work..
<sharpe_uk> in those cases anyway
<TheFuzzball> Hi, I have an Ati Radeon HD 2400 Graphics card and I just installed Kubuntu, what drivers should I use for it? (I installed fglrx and in wouldn't let me set a res higher than 600x400)
<jtisme> sharpe_uk, ok i will try it out thanks to all
<wthoang> im runnign the live disc and i need to burn something. can i just take out the live disc?? thi is probably a stupid question
<sharpe_uk> np
<jussi01> !ati | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> TheFuzzball: also, see !fixres f your resolution after that is not right
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<wthoang> so can i just take out this live disc
<DeepThought> something very wrong with my kde3: every app I start, every action I do in an app, the app in question goes grey and takes about a minute before it happens, and/or another minute to allow input to the window.  drives me craaazy !   what could be wrong ?  the trouble started after installing kde4.1 beta, but I removed it and the problem persists, maybe there´ s no cennection to that anyway...   Other apps (non-kde) are fine (like firefox),
<DeepThought> so it has to be kde-related
<wthoang> does running this live cd make it impossible for me to eject my disc
<wthoang> ??
<lars> can anyone help me to install my wlan?
<lars> with ndiswrapper it doesnt work
<BlueDevil> does synaptic look ugly for everyone else?
<Pennycook> BlueDevil: Under Kubuntu?
<BlueDevil> yes
<Pennycook> Yup.  Reason being that root doesn't apply the KDE theme to GTK.
<haryono> kubuntu jakarta indonesia pls
<Jucato> although theoretically, it should be trying to look like KDE 3 apps, unless you're using KDE 4
<Jucato> !id | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<BlueDevil> Pennycook: i've actually tracked the problem to the necessary environment variable not being set
<BlueDevil> but i don't know where is the proper place to set that variable
<BlueDevil> it used to work in kubuntu 7.10
<frybye> Hi - I have a usb stick with amongst other stuff a bookmarks.html on it that I want to copy onto the pc.. when I move over the file with the cursor I get :/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<BlueDevil> if I run synaptic from konsole using sudo it looks fine
<frybye> as a fault report window.. what is all this about?
<frybye> i just want to copy the file...
<frybye> why is it talking about Add as a podcast.. I have not the slightest interest in podcasting my bookmarks.html...?
<genus-8> help me guys
 * angasule gives genus-8 a lollypop
<genus-8> emm.. i cant use konqueror on dialup?
<genus-8> why?
<angasule> genus-8: what do you mean you can't use konqueror on dialup? it's too slow?
<frybye> angasule: can i have a lollipop and somebody give me a clue what this business with "add to podcast " is all about..?
<genus-8> no
<genus-8> it doesnt work on dialup connection
<genus-8> i talk to you now? but browser cant open any link
<angasule> frybye: no idea? maybe they go well with mustard?
<angasule> genus-8: you are chatting through dialup?
<genus-8> yea
<frybye> angasule: it is not me who is dishing up the mustard this afternoon...
<genus-8> and use my ICQ protocol
<genus-8> but konqueror and kmail doesnt work..
<frybye> why in Heavens' name should trying to select a file on a usb stick produce a window about podcasting???
<shane__> genus-8: are you mabey set to work offline and that is why you cant make a conection
<genus-8> just a second i will see
<angasule> frybye: maybe it thinks your pen drive is an mp3 player?
<frybye> hmmm can it be the the usb-stick is being treated in .. that is just what I was about to say.. how chan I change that..?
<genus-8> offline mode is off
<genus-8> i dont know why i cant see any links any pages in internet
<shane__> have you atempted firefox also
<genus-8> тщ
<genus-8> no
<genus-8> and in my distro no packs
<genus-8> with mozilla
<willluongo> Hello, this may seem like a stupid question, but after installing kernel 2.6.24-18-generic, can I just change the number 17 in kernel 2.6.24-17-generic to 18 so grub will load the newest kernel?
<Raizar1> I have a problem with flash support in konqueror. I have installed the plugin for firefox, and with it works all right. But konqueror can't play flash videos (youtube). Is there another way to do it?
<willluongo> Raizar1: Did you try installing the flash [plugin through adept?
<shane__> what comand is used to find the version of kubuntu in terminal
<willluongo> Raizar1: If so, also install konqueror-nsplugins
<Raizar1> ﻿willluongo: i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, libflashsupport,flashsupport-mozplugin and also konqueror-nsplugins
<willluongo> Raizar1: Sorry I can't be of more help, that worked on mine
<willluongo> Raizar1: Did you get flashplugin-nonfree?
<Raizar1> ﻿willluongo: yes. Konqueror see the libflashsupport.so plugin for firefox, but still can't play flash
<Raizar1> gnash doesn't work too
<jordi_> hola
<angasule> !es | jordi_
<ubottu> jordi_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genus-8> i need terminal command to install firefox, thanks
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox_
<engineer> sudo aptitude install firefox
<jordi_> I would like to know were is the option to create a new user from KD4
<genus-8> kay thanks
<genus-8> doesnt work
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know the depencencies for Phonon in Qt 4.4?
<engineer> genus-8 sudo apt-get install firefox
<genus-8> update first? or just apt-get install firefox
<genus-8> ?
<shane__> sudo apt-get install firefox
<shane__> then update
<Rioting_pacifist> ive tried everything bu fullscreen flash still sucks :( (setting up DRI in xorg.conf, upgrading to 10, running firefox-32bit with flash 10, well not everything but thats all i could think off)
<Raizar1> no way to use flash in konqueror
<Rioting_pacifist> flash in konq works the same as in firefox
<engineer> Raizar1 don't you like fx3?
<zorglu_> q. can someone say my name this is for a test
<Rioting_pacifist> zorglu_:
<Raizar1> ﻿engineer yes but konqueror + kget is a good team
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: thanks
<genus-8> ящкпдг
<Rioting_pacifist> Raizar1: you install flash like you would for firefox and konqueror picks it up
<genus-8> zorglu_
<engineer> Raizar1 fox+dta good team
<Raizar1> i know but in KDE K+Kget is best ^^
<engineer> Raizar1 have you tried the awesomebar in fox 3?
<zorglu_> q
<Raizar1> ﻿engineer lol i know firefox 3 i always use ff 3 but now i want to use konqueror
<zorglu_> q. i got gnome ubuntu installed, and would like to switch to kde desktop, what should i do ?
<Rioting_pacifist> this isnt the place to discus which browser is best
<zorglu_> genus-8: thanks :)
<Rioting_pacifist> zorglu_:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<engineer> zorglu_ a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zorglu_> Need to get 163MB of archives.
<zorglu_> After this operation, 598MB of additional disk space will be used.
<zorglu_> oopsa :)
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid__: you said that your on ATI too, does fullscreen flash work ok for you?
<genus-8> hehe, guys i am laging on 17 secs
<genus-8> cool
<engineer> no wonder it took you so long
<pim_> exit
<genus-8> exit
<eagleboy> hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with widgets on KDE 4.0
<eagleboy> I accidently removed the application launcher and when I added it to the panel it placed it on the right side, anyone know how to move it back the left?
<jtisme>  kubuntu 8.04 cannot get www.wgst.com streaming radio all other sound/video works fine anyone have any ideas  all medibuntu loaded etc.
<jtisme> amarok says  'no suitable demux'  vlc  says unrecognized format ???
<zorglu_> jtisme: what is the url of the stream
<jtisme> zorglu_, www.wgst.com  select Live Listen first page,  Select Listen Live second page
<zorglu_> http://a1802.v182276.c18227.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/1802/18227/v0001/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/5881/richmedia/Shoes_15_3_2.wmv
<zorglu_> this is the url :)
<haryono> how to find jasper image convert to run webcam in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> jtisme: ok i failed to get anything. not even a unknown demux
<jtisme> zorglu_, interesting
<jtisme> zorglu_, streaming radio appears to be the beast that is not conquered yet
<zorglu_> jtisme: all the audio/video stuff is ultra crappy :)
<zorglu_> jtisme: i do p2p streaming for a living
<zorglu_> jtisme: http://player.web4web.tv/e334e91c/live/france24_fr.flv listen to this :) you hear their weird voices ? this is a bug in vlc :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, yes it does - the flash thing
 * flaccid- just got back
<jtisme> zorglu_, i think i saw a post from canonical about an effort to make sound/video world class soon
<jtisme> zorglu_, p2p ??
<flaccid-> jtisme, "to make sound/video world class soon" ? link please
<zorglu_> jtisme: yep, you get a "install webpack" on the bottom right, this is the p2p stuff.
<zorglu_> i would LOVE to get proper audio/video on computer :)
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: are you using ati or mesa drivers?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, mesa is not a driver. i use the restricted driver
<jtisme> flaccid, dont remember link it was a comment by someone at a show with conical
<flaccid-> there is the well known mesa problem however
<flaccid-> jtisme, what is it exactly?
<jtisme> zorglu_, what does p2p stand for i am very new to sound/video stuff
<flaccid-> p2p has nothing to do with video or sound. peer to peer = p2p
<zorglu_> jtisme: ah ok :) p2p is just a network architecture. in the case of audio/video streaming this allow to reduce the bandwidth used by the servers
<jtisme> zorglu_, thanks
<Rioting_pacifist> im using restricted too (although i cant find restricted manager since using envy :( oops, i should always listen to advice) but fullscreen flash is choppy (about the same in/out of compiz)
<flaccid-> zorglu_, but the whole file needs to be downloaded first. so this is irrelevent..
<zorglu_> just a small details "has nothing to do" = "not specific to" :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, the problem is flash.
<jtisme> flaccid, thanks should have known that
<flaccid-> zorglu_, ah ok..
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: how do i fix, im on 64 bit but ive tried flash 10 (on firefox(32)/firefox(64)) and flash 9 (on firefox(64)/konqueror)
<zorglu_> flaccid-: it is not required to download the whole file before starting playing. in fact in the case of the http://player.web4web.tv/e334e91c/live/france24_fr.flv this is a live streaming. aka there is no 'file'
<zorglu_> just a stream
<zorglu_> but all that is quite offtopic :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, you can't fix. unless the quality of the videos are increased and adobe does something about the poor performance, particularly on linux. case closed :(
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: but the video are of perfectly good quality and it worked fine on gutsy (well flash9 did)
<flaccid-> zorglu_, it depends on what type of file. and this is commercial not open so....
<angasule> flaccid-: well, specs are out, so hopefully we'll get a good flash player sometime
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, is this with desktop effects/compiz on?
<flaccid-> angasule, we will be lucky if flash 10 fixes the problems. i will be happy if it does
<Rioting_pacifist> in gutsy it was with compiz off, but in hardy it seams to make no difference if compiz is on/off
<angasule> flaccid-: I'm more interested in open source flash :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, keep in mind probably a dif version of flash in gutsy - they like to change flash a lot
<Rioting_pacifist> flash 10 is slightly better on cpu usage but thats about it
<flaccid-> angasule, open source flash development exists. but decent flash players don't because its closed.
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: flash 10 is out ?
<flaccid-> this is the problem with closed sourced/proprietery software~!! accept it..
<angasule> flaccid-: the specs were released recently
<Rioting_pacifist> no it was the same flash 9 from adobe site they dont change it that often, apart from patches, but my flash9 was fairly new
<flaccid-> SVG is what should be used instead.
<flaccid-> angasule, that doesn't help useability :
<Rioting_pacifist> zorglu_: its in beta, crashes gutsy but seams ok in hardy
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, complain to Adobe :)
<zorglu_> people should give way to pay rent/food with opensource, it would bring many people to opensource
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: ok thanks
<flaccid-> its a 3rd party plugin that simply gets embedded. what the plugin does has nothing to do with the program embedding it...
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: its not a problem with adobe that it worked in 7.10 but is jumpy in 8.04 the change was made to ubuntu to change this, flashs sucking has nothing to do with this
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, proove it to me. because it worked on one version and didn't on the other, concludes nothing.
<drurew> do you know if its possible to use the "skype" servicies without having to use this "bad" application ??? can i port it to kopete or something ?
<zorglu_> flash suck but it is 98% :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, some real evidence please?
<drurew> lol
<flaccid-> its flash, get over it..
<Rioting_pacifist> wtf how can i give evidence that something used to work fine but didnt, stop being a zelot this is a support channel leave your flash sucks at the door
<drurew> flash is for uzers
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, this is the nature of closed sourced software. it makes people like you make bad assumptions. i love flash, but its support is what sux, not flash itself.
<zorglu_> flaccid-: how do you pay rent/food ?
<flaccid-> you are merely guessing
<pim> Could anyone tell me what the advantage of ubuntu is over Debian?
<flaccid-> zorglu_, with a job
<flaccid-> pim, there is none
<angasule> flaccid-: right, it's like communism, sounds good in principle, but implementations suck :)
<Rioting_pacifist> if something used to work in ubuntu its perfectly reasonable to belive that some setting has changed and that that setting can be reverted to get it working fine, i mean the suse guys didnt turn round to linus and say its adobes fault move along now, they tracked down the problem at thier end and fixed it, maybe thats why hes on opensuse not ubuntu tho
<angasule> pim: ubuntu is better polished
<drurew> FLAME WAR :D
<zorglu_> flaccid-: doing opensource dev?
<flaccid-> angasule, they never put decent resources into supporint *niz
<flaccid-> nix
<drurew> boom
<angasule> pim: I use both, btw, and love both :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, ignorance.
<pim> Ubuntu is more userfriendly you mean?
<Rioting_pacifist> pim: ubuntu do time based release cycles, debain dont
<angasule> flaccid-: I'd say it sucks on windows as well
<Rioting_pacifist> thats it
<angasule> pim: yes, but there is more to it than that
<pim> So why has someone decided to fork debian?
<drurew> :D
<drurew> just take the custard instead
<drurew> ;P
<Rioting_pacifist> flash runs on linux as a firefox plugin, if it ran fine in 7.10 then it doesnt run fine in 8.04 a change was made somewhere in the linux side as flash 9 has not changed
<flaccid-> closed sourced software rarely works inline with OS standards...
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, thats what you think. quite different from reality.
<flaccid-> have a look at the flash versions
<flaccid-> then come back
<zorglu_> and opensource got significant marketing power :)
<pim> angasule why do you use both?
<Rioting_pacifist> no it has significantly less, hence apple is bigger
<drurew> Rioting_pacifist: why dont you check what your running ...versions of new software may conflict old settings
<flaccid-> omg the ignorance
<drurew> yeah guys this is way off toppic
<zorglu_> yep clearly :)
<drurew> you know where to tak eit ???
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, now please look at this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin-nonfree&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all it shows the change in versions between releases. flash changed, the distro didn't......
<angasule> pim: I have different uses for different computers, I use kubuntu hardy on my main desktop, kubuntu dapper on the family desktop (they don't like change), debian etch on server and laptop (it's an old laptop with a low speed net connection)
<flaccid-> well not really. Rioting_pacifist is claiming problem is kubuntu which it is not
<zorglu_> well this is a war opensource vs closesource, pro and con
<drurew> Rioting_pacifist: the problem is your software ...please RTFM 
<zorglu_> nah the problem are the others. they are the ones to blame
<angasule> Rioting_pacifist: flash for linux is particularly badly programmed, I used to follow the blog of the guy in charge of it, and frankly he was so clueless it was frightening
<zorglu_> all of them
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid- no package in the repos ever contained flash they are just wrappers to the installer which doesnt neciserily change when the wrapper changes
<flaccid-> so in gutsy it was 9.0.48.0.2 and in hardy it was 9.0.124. this is adobe's change, not ubuntu. so get over it...
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, oh please. yes, but they get different versions.
<flaccid-> get your facts straight
<drurew> exit
<Rioting_pacifist> drurew: which manual?
<zorglu_> ok i do agree
<drurew> hahahahahahahahaha
<zorglu_> take your war on -offtopic
<flaccid-> i agree.
<flaccid-> this has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Rioting_pacifist> thats all i wanted to know which manuals do i need to read to sort out the flash problem
<flaccid-> take it somewhere else.
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, reading a manual is not going to help.
<dmial> hello, people! say me, please, how can I change skin of volume indicator, which appears on screen, when I adjust sound volume with multimedia keys of keyboard? thanks
<drurew> go to your terminal and enter: man man or man help to find out more about your computer
<zorglu_> mouarf
<zorglu_> !coc | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Rioting_pacifist> right man man tells me how to read manuals thats not what need sorting
 * flaccid- yawns
<drurew> Rioting_pacifist: you wll have to start somewhere ...esp if you dont know what your loking for
<Rioting_pacifist> i though you know a support channel might of been of some use
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: flash9 was last updated december 2007, my gutsy install was done in feb so it is the same version of flash
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: the issue is that you talked about something unpopular here. so you are blacklisted for a while ... like in 2h or tomorrow they will forget. but for now you wont get the best out of this channel
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, dude. that doesnt actually compare versions at all. you are disregarding many things and im over talking with you on this take it somwhere else like #idontunderstandclosedsourcesoftware
<drurew>  http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/index.cfm?forumid=15
<zorglu_> flaccid-: if .124 is bugged, and .48 work, you can easily install the .48 by only overwriting the .so
<flaccid-> zorglu_, i know this.
<zorglu_> flaccid-: my bad it was for Rioting_pacifist
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: see above
<flaccid-> flash is the worst for konqueror users. have a look at this. because of the change in api/binary this is what opera users have to do: http://my.opera.com/remcolanting/blog/2008/04/14/opera-and-flash-on-linux
<flaccid-> so some flash versions work, some don't and most have issues in terms of video. nothing to do with ubuntu or linux or kde.
<flaccid-> can i shutup now or what?
<Rioting_pacifist> please do
<zorglu_> flaccid-: please do :)
<zorglu_> damn same joke, but im first on my screen :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, will you close the topic as well?
<haryono> kubuntu jakarta indonesia?pls
<Rioting_pacifist> ill continue to ask questions relevant to my problem ill just adress them in a way that wont provoke your fury against closed sourced software
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Could anyone suggest why when trying to run firefox since yesterdays update I just get the following error "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 416: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!"
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, no. stop. it has nothing to do with kubuntu so take it elsewhere ok!
<zorglu_> flaccid-: relax man
<haryono> kubuntu jakarta indonesia pls
<flaccid-> zorglu_, i am relaxed?
<flaccid-> there is no tone on the internet :)
<zorglu_> cool :)
<Rioting_pacifist> im using Kubuntu this channel is for kubuntu user support, as much as you hate flash im working though the links provided by the usefull members here, if i have a problem following those guides ill ask for more help
<flaccid-> i don't get worked up by users
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, but the support you are seeking is out of kubuntu's control, do you get that?
<shane__> KDE 4.1 has anyone tryed it yet and how is it
<flaccid-> shane__ pretty good for me, but still some bugs that i don't like
<shane__> like what
<haryono> tell me how to kubuntu jakarta indonesia pls
<Rioting_pacifist> only if the problem is with the flash.so version and not with a part of my system other than the .so
<flaccid-> um mainly still problems with plasma, thats probably the main one for me. configs saving, glitches and dying
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, correct. Kubuntu did not make the plugin, Adobe did
<shane__> flaccid-: oh ok so im best to wait a few weeks and see if it gets better over some updates
<flaccid-> shane__, you are welcome to give it a go now if you would like. kde3 and 4 can co-operate fine on the same system
<Rioting_pacifist> yes i fully understand that the .so is made by adobe the same way the my restricted drivers are made by ati but it is possible that the problem isnt caused by those two
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, provide a POC please and then the dev team can look into it.
<Rioting_pacifist> a POC?
<shane__> flaccid-: ok ill give it a go then and see if i like lol if not i no where to find yah
<ubuntu> hola
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, Proof of Concept. In areas that are science driven, the people don't like guesses...
<flaccid-> !kde4 | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid-> you won't need me..
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah well i came here to try and figure out the problem i dont kno whats causing it, if i knew what was causing it id be able to find a work around
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, thats the problem. people like me and others have spent hours investigating these claims and its always the closed provider.
<shane__> flaccid-: lol ahh thanks tells me to take it and if i have probs to bugger off ill give it a go it doesnt matter what isues it creats kubuntu support has been the best iv found sofar TY flaccid-
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> hay alguien que sepa españole
<Rioting_pacifist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: ok explain your problem. calmly and dont say opensource/closesource word :)
<flaccid-> shane__, not sure what you mean, but i for you install, its as simple as selecting which one you want from login screen. the config files are totally separate...
<flaccid-> zorglu_, do we have to start again on that?
<Rioting_pacifist> lol, my problem is that flash used to work fine but it doesnt anymore, im going to find an old version of flash and see what happens
<zorglu_> flaccid-: i am just helping a user with his trouble. no war
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, lol so you never reverted back to the version Adobe made for gutsy... heh
<shane__> flaccid-: ok so they dont work in tandum i need to instal a seperate system and then just choose on start witch i want
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: ok which version of flash works ?
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: .48 ?
<administrator> #POWER+DSL+INTERNET+SPPRAHE
<flaccid-> zorglu_, i spent hours benchmarking this once, so it would be good if people believed such users when the problem is the 3rd party provider
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: there was no version of flash for gutsy, you had to install it manually from thier website, ive tried that version but as you pointed out i dont know if thats the same version i had on gutsy
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: find out the version
<flaccid-> shane__, nah. you just install it and then in the login screen you can select which session type you would like - kde3 or kde4 - no stuffing around
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, omg thats totally incorrect
<shane__> flaccid-: ok ty once again
<flaccid-> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy | Rioting_pacifist
<ubottu> rioting_pacifist: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.3 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Rioting_pacifist> zorglu_: im looking for a version of 9.48 but not sure where to find it
 * flaccid- rests his case once again
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: it didnt work
<flaccid-> !doesntwork | Rioting_pacifist
<ubottu> Rioting_pacifist: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid-> that tells us nothing
<administrator> #HTTP://11921682.1
<Rioting_pacifist> adobe updated thier website shortly after 7.10 was realsed and the flash installer was useless, just look on the forums
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, exactly.
<zorglu_> mouaoua
<flaccid-> so lets move on please
<zorglu_> come on guys
<Rioting_pacifist> your the one asking me to install the 'gutsy version' of flash which without a time machine is imposible
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: 9.0.48 is available somewhere on abode website... but hidden and i dont remember where
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, i never asked you to do that.
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: there is another way tho. it is to download the gutsy package and to extract only the .so
<administrator> #BENUTZERNAME ROOTKENWORT 123456
<flaccid-> !de | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Rioting_pacifist> i though the gutsy package just causes you to download the .so from the adobe website, for legal reasons they couldnt actually put the .so in the package
<llutz> administrator: stop spam
<administrator> A
 * flaccid- raises an eyebrow
<zorglu_> Rioting_pacifist: i dunno. i dont remember...  /home/jerome/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so  is to be overwritten with the version you want. then you do "about:plugins" in firefox location bar to get the version of the flash run by firefox
<administrator> #Arkor-Easy Boxxx A 4OO
<zorglu_> ok administrator is a bot
<genii> !ops | administrator (spam)
<ubottu> administrator (spam): Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<flaccid-> danke
<ds187_> thx
<genii> Mez: Thanks
<xjunior> is there how to install Kubuntu in text mode (dialogs)?
<xjunior> I can't login on live cd.... the screen is completely black
<genii> The alternate cd does a text-based install.
<jpds> xjunior: yes, use the alternate cd
<xjunior> where I download it?
<drurew> xjunior: get it at the download page under :alternative* live cd
<Rioting_pacifist> what package contains the restricted hardware manager, or whats the command line to launch it as i cant find a gui launcher
<jpds> xjunior: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<xjunior> when I try to enter on "Install", my screen looks like a LCD burning.... it's really freak! If I try to enter on "live", I got a black screen.... is there any way to fix it?
<zorglu_> q. i installed gnome ubuntu, then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then rebooted. it boots like kubuntu, login like kubuntu, BUT once logged in i got a gnome desktop.. i would like a kubuntu desktop, what should i do ?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, kdesudo jockey-kde
<Rioting_pacifist> !find jockey-kde > Rioting_pacifist.
<xjunior> zorglu_: in the login screen, select a KDE session
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, its a binary not a package so ubottu won't find it
<zorglu_> xjunior: ok trying
<Rioting_pacifist> what package is it in?
<jimmy51_> if i have a variable, strFilename... and want to append .csv to the variable (in a bash script).... how do i do that?   strFilename=strFilename + ".csv" ?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, are you on hardy?
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah
<flaccid-> sorry i am wrong then in that cae
<flaccid-> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 100 kB
<flaccid-> but its default installed
<jimmy51_> or maybe strFilename="${strFilename}.csv"   ?
<zorglu_> ok now i got all kubuntu and all ubuntu :) so my menu are ultimatly bloated :) can i remove all the gnome packages ? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt do it
<genii> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<zorglu_> genii: thanks lookin
<zorglu_> genii: there is a typo in this page, in the ultra big apt-get, feel like fixing the page ?
<genii> zorglu_: Bleh. Not until at least after a few more coffees!
<zorglu_> E: Couldn't find package gconf-editorgdm <- the big apt-get of hardy non kde4 produce this error. just putting a space in between makes it ok
<zorglu_> genii: hehe ok :)
<b4l7424r> the xine extra codecs in adept is greyed out, how do i install them?
<trappist> b4l7424r: you probably have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<trappist> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genii> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<b4l7424r> trappist: i have enabled the universe and multiverse repos
<genii> !medibuntu | b4l7424r
<ubottu> b4l7424r: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> b4l7424r: Add the medibuntu repositories for mp3 and other codecs
<Rioting_pacifist> zorglu_: ive installed the same version i had on gutsy in the same browser(32 bit firefox) and i have the same problem, does this mean the problem is somehwere in the kubuntu system yet?
<trappist> b4l7424r: try genii's suggestion :)
<dolf> i reinstalled my amarok and my xine worked again i reinstalled the amarok-xine
<b4l7424r> thanks genii, i just don't understand why i can't install the xine extra thru adept
<genii> b4l7424r: Because most codecs are proprietary property and not included in the standard ubuntu repositories.
<trappist> closed-source, patent-encumbered, etc.
<b4l7424r> i see
<Chrizzz> hi, anyone an idea how i can set up commands, wich will be executed after i log in at my text shell/bash?
<b4l7424r> is there a way to install all the medibuntu packages at once?
<flaccid-> b4l7424r, no.
<llutz> Chrizzz: add them to ~/.profile
<Chrizzz> thank you, it worked ...
<dergringo> Hi. How do I sync Kontact (KDE3) with a funambol syncml server?
<frybye> i used the destop effects menupoint in system on kde3 and have a window showing standard effect - extra effect and so on - but when i click on extra effect and APPLY - nothing happens..
<adz21c> dergringo: kitchensync
<frybye> not sure if compiz engine is installed correctly.. how can I check please.. folks at compiz fusion channel not so hot on kubuntu - specific stuff..
<frybye> does sbdy have a console command to install compiz-fusion for kde3???
<frybye> including the stuff like the cube if possible..?
<jussi01> frybye: are you running 8.04?
<jussi01> it should be installed...
<frybye> yes jussi01
 * DOOM_NX mpainw windows
<jussi01> frybye: system - desktop effects
<genii> frybye: For the cube and so on you need the compizconfig-settings-manager  where you go and tell it what sort of interface to use in compiz, etc etc
<frybye> how do I start that c-set-man?
<genii> frybye: The packagename is as I have it above. To call it alt-f2   then: ccsm
<Rioting_pacifist> my flash problem was infact related to ATI proprietory drivers, and i cite the fact that radon drivers allow me to watch fullscreen video without any probelms as POC
<frybye> it says command canoot be executed...
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, i still don't understand what you mean. where is your POC ?
<frybye> hang on i uninstalled some stuff .. wait a min...
<Rioting_pacifist> well it proves that the problem isnt to do with flash
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, hangon you get better performance with "radeon" and not "fglrx" ?
<Rioting_pacifist> well compiz doesnt work so i fell back to fluxbox but the flash issue is fixed
<Rioting_pacifist> frambufferd TTYS seam to be offering me less problems than under ATI too
<frybye> the ccsm command will not execute???
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, i would never expect compiz to work with flash. fluxbox and compiz have nothing to do with flash or drivers, so i don';t know what you are saying?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, X drivers do not work under other TTYs only the X session
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: radeon doesnt support compiz or atleast my xorg.conf with raedon doesnt, so i fell back to fluxbox that doesnt require composting
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, like i said earlier, composite does not work with flash.
<flaccid-> window manager has nothing to do with it.
<frybye> ccsm was not installed... getting it now..
<dergringo> adz21c: It looks like kitchensync (opensync) is not able to sync to a remote syncml host (funambol) using http. it just offers a syncml SERVER for mobile devices.
<Rioting_pacifist> yes but it wasnt just composting, which does work with flash BTW, that wasnt working it was ATI drivers causing the problem
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, prove it... and it doesn't matter both fglrx and flash are restricted so my claim still is correct -nothing to do with ubuntu. still i'd like to read your POC.
<Rioting_pacifist> well im not sure how the X drivers interact with TTYs but raedon and ' "UseFBDev"              "true"' is giving me less glitches, previously the entire third botom of the screen wasnt working
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, and yes it depends what window manager using composite and what composite functions you are using. i know its easy to guess but there is much you don't know about
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, yeah, just stop making assumptions and its all good. innocent until proven guilty..
<adz21c> dergringo: i personally using opensync direct cos kitchensync screws for me
<frybye> ok ... have got the cube working but it only has 2 sides.. how to get 4???
<Rioting_pacifist> i never made an assumtions you just went off on one over flash my only assumtion was that it was probably my ATI and flash not playing nice, which is what it was
<Rioting_pacifist> frybye: change the number of desktops under compiz settings
<genii> frybye: What Rioting_pacifist said
<Rioting_pacifist> btw what does useFBDev change because the TTYS work alot better now, can i add that to xorg.conf when fglrx is in use?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, you are still incorrect
<frybye> I have the ccsm running but dont seem to be able to find the place to change number of desktops..
<dergringo> adz21c: you are able to sync kontact with a remote syncml server?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, you do realise that you are still making assumptions...
<adz21c> i use opensync with kdepim to my mobile phone which is syncml over bluetooth
<genii> frybye: They'll know in #compiz-fusion
<Rioting_pacifist> frybye: its at the top general options
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: im making working assumtions otherwise you never get anywhere, id just stare at my computer and go "umm something wrong", better to try and fix it one way than just go back to windows
<adz21c> dergringo: i use opensync with kdepim to my mobile phone which is syncml over bluetooth
<yuriy> what package provides the defaultapplication kcm?
<makdaknife> hi
<makdaknife> two of my hardy systems have suddenly stopped being able to play DVDs.... I have libdvdcss and libdvdread stuff all installed... any tips?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, you need technical knowledge to make something other than an assumption...
<frybye> Rioting_pacifist: In general options there is - general - commands - desktopsize - display settings - focus and raise behavoiur - key bindings - opacity settinghs.. find not place for set number of sides to cube or similar..?
<flaccid-> assumptions can be detrimental
<hacker> 是不是中国的频道
<Rioting_pacifist> desktopsize
<frybye> ah i see.. called size.. sorry...
<dergringo> adz21c: yes that is possible...
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: aslong as you drop your assumtion when faced with contradictory evidence they're not
<Rioting_pacifist> like say assuming flash is the cause of all problems and cant be fix,
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, i am yet to see any evidence from you , just guesses
<flaccid-> um no
<flaccid-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<frybye> nw i have 4 sides to the cube but only two windows at bottom right of screen..?
<Mez> why the ops call ?
<genii> flaccid-: What was that about?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist is starting this flash roundabout again
<Rioting_pacifist> click on it, the desktop pagers doesnt work well, there is something called compiz-desktop pager that works *a bit* better
<flaccid-> i guess i should ignore
<genii> Bah thats not op-worthy
<flaccid-> i havnt been told what is op worth and what is not :)
<makdaknife> hmm nobody wanna help me out with my DVD issues?
<Mez> flaccid, just because you disagree with someone - doesnt need an ops call
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: talking about flash isnt a crime round here
<flaccid-> Mez, link me so i can understand :)
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, there is no crime around here
<Mez> flaccid, link you to WHAT?
<Mez> makdaknife, anything which disrupts the channel in a manner which needs to be dealt with immediately (flooding, trolling, spammers, etc etc)
<flaccid-> Mez, well Rioting_pacifist has been going on about this for hours. i thought that a user repeating for hours would worthy an op call. id like to know what does worthy an op call ?
<Mez> or action against the CoC
<frybye> I clicked on the virt. workspaces thing at bottom right and selected 4 workspaces but it did not change..?
<Rioting_pacifist> frybye: when you install the compiz-pager you need to add it to the desktop bar as it wont replace the kwin one (btw it wont play nice with kwin)
<frybye> compiz-pager????
<flaccid-> Mez, ok i'll ignore in the future, thanks.
<makdaknife> Mez: sorry? I was just looking for some help
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-: just like your mummy said if youve got nothing usefull to say STFU
<Jucato> Rioting_pacifist: please watch the language
<frybye> Rioting - please explain - what is the compiz-pager - how to use/add it to the desktop bar...?
<flaccid-> Mez, how about that ^ should i just accept it?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, how about you stfu
<Mez> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> flaccid-: you shouldn't fight back
<Rioting_pacifist> frybye the kde pager doesnt working with compiz, you need to search the repos i forget the name of the program but its something like compiz-pager
<flaccid-> Jucato, what should i do ?
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, flaccid-  I dont want any language in here.
<frybye> so do I have to hold the coats for two of you guys to step outside or what.. heheh
<flaccid-> i didn't know an acronym was bad language :)
<Jucato> flaccid-: I thought you already put him on ignore...
<genii> frybye: Alternately what I tend to do is just remove the pager after compiz starts, then re-add it, after that it works fine
<flaccid-> Jucato, hard to ignore when it fills my screen :(
<Rioting_pacifist> yeah even fsck can get you warned if you use it in an offensive manner
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, you are welcome to file a bug if you believe there is an issue with flash, however, at the moment, it dont seems that there is anyone here able to help you
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, indeed.
<Mez> flaccid-, "stfu" - work out what the "f" in it means
<Mez> anyway, I'd like people to calm down.
<flaccid-> Mez, no worries
<Mez> flaccid-, look up the /silence command
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, please, feel free to go report a bug
<flaccid-> its just not mentioned explicitly in the CoC thats all
<Rioting_pacifist> Mez: i already found a work around i dont think ubuntu devs can do anything about it, but if somebody complains about flash full screen the workaround is to use the free drivers
<flaccid-> lol
<flaccid-> what about users that need 3D ?
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, as I've said - feel free to report a bug. Or there's a howto section on the forums
<Rioting_pacifist> flaccid-:  well then they cant use flash full screen
<Mez> flaccid-, by responding, you're only creating more chance for this to get ugly. So - a factoid that I havent used in a while
<Mez> !stop | Rioting_pacifist flaccid-
<ubottu> Rioting_pacifist flaccid-: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<chakie> has anyone noticed that their ipods aren't automatically mounted anymore on hardy?
<chakie> mine worked fine for a year or so and recently after som update it just won't get mounted anymore (also, amarok nuked the database on it so i had to factory reset it)
<haryono> Why my hardiisk sound noisy when I start and the computer hang during the operation?
<Rioting_pacifist> compiz launches itself as soon as kde starts, how do i stop this? i looked in /usr/share/autostart and ~./kde/autostart but didnt see anything
<genii> haryono: PErhaps the computer is hanging because the sound of the hard drive is it's indication of physical failure
<Mez> haryono, I'd guess an issue with the HDD
<haryono> how to fix the problem or identifying its failure?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, are your sessions turned on?
<frybye> hmmm have it all working nice - thanx to all who helped.. free beer waiting in berlin...
<Rioting_pacifist> thier turned on but with compiz and kde-window-deco excluded, i cant get into kde to properly turn them off tho
<Rioting_pacifist> will deleteing everything in sessions mean the next session is blank?
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, can you get to a console when it's running?
<Mez> if so - just do kwin --replace &
<Mez> and then you can get in to turn them off
<genii> haryono: If you have some working computer with a cd burner I would suggest to download and make the Ultimate Boot CD which can do many diagnostics
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, i think you need to turn off compiz with kwin as above then logout then on login it will be off
<Rioting_pacifist> i get a white screen of death so i cant do anything in kwin, actually nvm i can always change to fglrx to do it, if i keep two xorg.confs lying around i should be ok
<haryono> i have no other computer at home this is the only computer i use now
<Mez> Rioting_pacifist, oh the fun of proprietary hardware eh?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, there are bugs on launchpad with that behaviour across a few different drivers
<Rioting_pacifist> what the white screen of death or the f***** thing
<genii> haryono: From the livecd you could try to fsck the drive in question
<haryono> what kind of live cd i must use?
<flaccid-> Rioting_pacifist, you could search launchpad. its mainly with the restricted drivers
<genii> haryono: Some linux one
<genii> haryono: Since fsck is common to all linux
<haryono> can i use ubuntu cd for fixing?
<genii> haryono: For booting to cd and trying to determine the problem, yes. For fixing, perhaps if it is at all possible
<kNewbie> Hallo. Ich will jetzt richtig mit kubuntu anfangen. Habe jetzt versehentlich dapper installiert. Bin etwas verwirrt. Welche Version ist jetzt die aktuellste, stabilste und möglichst LTS?
<Rioting_pacifist> haryono:  if its a hardware failure your best bet is to get a new drive backeverything up to it and use the old one for non critical things (/tmp, swap, windows, etc)
<Rioting_pacifist> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kNewbie> oops not the german room.. *change*
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a console email program that can excute a console command when it recieves an email(filter)?
<llutz> shadowhywind: procmail
<shadowhywind> thanks, will look into that one
<roberto_> ho
<roberto_> hi
<roberto_> how i restore my xorg?
<drif> restore?
<engineer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drif> ah
<roberto_> how i put down kdm?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, does anyone know what Character set anthy uses when you switch to Japanese input? It doesn't appears to be UTF-8
<roberto_> how i rename a file?
<genii> roberto_:  mv oldname newname
<roberto_> i restore my xorg, but when i try to login, my screen is white
<frybye> i just installed samba server and a gui that is suppose to control it - the latter I cant find?
<engineer> konqueror
<engineer> oh, to setup it?
<genii> frybye: Would that gui thing be called SWAT ?
<frybye> ah dear oh dear I could do with sbdy here who knwos thier stuff..
<frybye> perhaps - my terrible memory..
<engineer> !mirrors
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<frybye> geni.. how can I search for an appl on the system - in kde4 i know but i am in kde3
<roberto_> i restore my xorg, but when i try to login, my screen stay white
<frybye> hang on i will go and look in adept what I have..
<RiotingPacifist> roberto_: what driver do you have in xorg.conf?
<frybye> genii: it was    system-config-samba
<roberto_> "useFBdev"
<roberto_> this is ok?
<genii> frybye: a minute or so please
<frybye> genii:  k - np
<genii> frybye: Kmenu...System...Samba
<roberto_> RiotingPacifist:identifier  "configured Video Device -- option useFBdev true
<frybye> yeah i found that but apparently nothing happens...
<roberto_> RiotingPacifist: is this ok?
<genii> frybye: When nothing happens it's usually a good thing.
<frybye> despite it being linux here - eh - perhaps I should re-boot...
<genii> frybye: No reboot should be neccesary
<frybye> genii: good  c u in a min
<frybye> yeah but you know "should..." heheh
<genii> <sigh> this utter fascination with rebooting
<RiotingPacifist> roberto_: im not sure, do you have compiz ?
<frybye> ok then - what do you sugest doing when smthing just sits there and does not react.. it is visible in the gui but inactive.. and has just been installed.. a re-boot seems the only logical process now or..?
<genii> frybye: Make sure the directory you are sharing exists. What you mean by "visible but inactive"
<frybye> when i click on the entry in the gui-menu for samba nothing apparently happens - no window opens - nothing too be seen..
<frybye> I was hoping for this gui- samba-config-thing...
<frybye> as a newbie I dont know enough to do it -on my own- with the consule..
<genii> frybye: When you run it from the System...Samba it should prompt for password. After that you use it to declare shares and so on. It's not some browser for sambe, just a configuration tool.
<frybye> so i gave to use the consule - despite the fact that in adept it spec said that it was a gui to use for samba dir settings etc..??
<frybye> hang on...
<genii> frybye: The directories to share there are on the box you are using. It will write the samba configuration file to reflect this, and so than after this you go on a wondows machine on the network and are able to gain access to those shares.
<genii> Bah typos
<frybye> genii: in the adept if says - system-config-samba - installier - keine änderung GUI for managing samba shares and users..? but where is it now...?
<frybye> e e installiert - ie is installed.. I am on a German kubuntu...
<genii> frybye:  "system-config-samba" = KButton... System... Samba
<frybye> hang on - let me submit to my -reboot- fettish - yes yes that is where i go and click on it and n o t h i n g happens.. so i am gonna re-boot back in a min+
<engineer> can someone paste their sources.list? just the normal repositories
<engineer> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Perhaps I'm lacking in communiction skills or something.
<grendal_prime> hey guys i use to be able to toggle through running apps with my alt tab...its gone (all of the sudden)  where can i adjust that?
<frybye> re:
<frybye> hmm still nothing happens.. oh dear...
<genii> frybye: What more exactly are you trying to achieve as some end-goal in this exercise? It may be easier to approach it from this way.
<Odd-rationale> grendal_prime: try koncontrol --> regional and acc. --> keybaord
<frybye> yeah - trying to set up lan access between my comp2 here and comp1 which is 1 m to the left of this one via a router/home network,,,
<genii> frybye: And this other computer is some Windows based thing?
<frybye> there is a set of folders on the other box (64x home vista..) which I need access too.. yes vista..
<frybye> i need it for work...
<frybye> financed by an patient care association that I do some stuff for..
<frybye> partly at least...
<frybye> the os was paid for by them - put it that way..
<genii> frybye: For just getting files from a Windows box, you don't even need samba. Because the samba client is already on your linux machine by default. All you need to do is just install smb4k and then use that to browse to your Vista box
<Pennycook> frybye: Typing "smb:" into Konqueror should bring up the accessible samba shares.
<frybye> and I am a bit nervous cos until i ahve the net access I cant creat an image of this box - should anyhting happen..
<genii> Pennycook: No, it is broken.
<frybye> I use firefox - can I do that..
<genii> frybye: Not in firefox.
<frybye> hang on - what first - smb4k install and then command smb in konq.. right??
<genii> frybe: You *should* normally be able to do it from in Konqueror or in Dolphin with the smb://   prefix, but it does not work currently without installing additionally the smbfs package
 * genii sighs
<genii> frybye: smb4k is it's own network browser
<frybye> ok have installed smb4k - where do I find it...?
<genii> frybye: Kbutton Utilities smb4k
<frybye> ah ha in konk...
<frybye> oh - hang on..
<frybye> ok I see comp1 - and a lot of stuff - with dollar signs in it - and also Public but when i click on Pulic it says
<frybye> mount error 2 = No such file or directory
<frybye> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<Nyad> Hi, I need to install libgtk the 32bit version, but I have a 64bit kubuntu and I can only find it for 64bits, is there a 32bit GTK lib because I want to compile a 32bit program that uses GTK
<frybye> genii: what do i have to do to "mount cifs?"
<frybye> hmm net-split or..?
<engineer> definitly or
<frybye> genii: you still there...?
<RurouniJones> Does anyone know what Character set anthy uses when you switch to Japanese input? It doesn't appears to be UTF-8 because when I enter it into a web browser it gets mangled (Yes the web-app is UTF-8 and so is the database)
<genii> frybye: Work needed me. Back now
<frybye> ok - so now I can see the stuff on the comp1 but it is giveing a fault report about mounting cifs??
<frybye> dont work too hard there - we need you heheheh
<Nyad> Hi, I need to install libgtk the 32bit version, but I have a 64bit kubuntu and I can only find it for 64bits, is there a 32bit GTK lib because I want to compile a 32bit program that uses GTK
<genii> frybye: When it says dir does not exist, likely it's some directory you wrote into that gui configuration tool which does not exist.
<frybye> no it is the Public folder on the other puter - but the smb4k does not allow me to access it - see fault report above..
<adz21c> Nyad: search for ia32
<frybye> genii: here -
<frybye> mount error 2 = No such file or directory
<frybye> [18:44] <frybye> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<adz21c> Nyad: i think they have dev packages with them
 * genii headdesks
<frybye> this smb4k is a/the config tool .. eh ..
<frybye> genii:  sorry didnt understand - headdesk???
<pl> yo
<pl> kto polak?
<frybye> nie mal - anglieskiego...
<llutz> is there a (perl-)package containing HTML::TableContentParser ?
<frybye> par angielskiego proze...
<frybye> plese speak english...
<pl> ok
<pl> Who is polish?
<frybye> probably wrong channel...here engl. language
<frybye> genii: what to do now???
<Nyad> adz21c: sudo apt-cache search gtk ia32       doesn't really bring up anything useful
<Pennycook> !polish | pl
<ubottu> pl: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<frybye> genii: I have just removed that other thing...
<DaSkreech> I can't get krita to run
<DaSkreech> Run 'kde-config --path services' to see which directories were searched, assuming kde startup had the same environment as your current shell.
<DaSkreech> I get that error message
<DaSkreech> Which gives me /home/ubuntu/.kde/share/services/:/usr/share/services/:/rofs/usr/share/services/
<frybye> genii: I have had a look at man mount.cifs - there are about 40+ pages of stuff I dont undersand 1% of...
<Rioting_pacifist> im getting "(If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" from glxinfo how do i set libgl_debug?
<frybye> Rioting_pacifist: can you give me a tip how to get access to this directory on ther other machin in Smb4K
<Rioting_pacifist> sorry i never used smb, so no idea
<frybye> genii: <--- seems to have been lost in the netsplit...
<frybye> ok Rioting_pacifist np
<frybye> p yeah but not your p heheh
<frybye> who else knows how to use smb4k???
<Rioting_pacifist> echo..co...co...co...co
<moshe> hi, i've noticed that firefox doesn't load page components suddenly and strace -p <firefoxpid> showed a lot of "EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)" - then i tried fsck and it said "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e4ead2df-71d4-4319-b4a8-fa4a3b3dff13'" - this is the identifier used by default installation in kernel boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst - what should i do? thanks
<llutz> moshe: use partition-name not UUID for fsck
<moshe> llutz: i didn't specify anything in command line it was taken by defualt
<moshe> default
<moshe> llutz: the line in grub is: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=e4ead2df-71d4-4319-b4a8-fa4a3b3dff13 ro quiet splash
<DaSkreech> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Check your installation (did you install KOffice in a different prefix than KDE, without adding the prefix to /etc/kderc ?)
<moshe> is that how it's suppose to be or should i change it to something else?
<llutz> moshe: waht does "blkid|grep dff13" say?
<moshe> says: /dev/sda1: UUID="e4ead2df-71d4-4319-b4a8-fa4a3b3dff13" TYPE="ext3"
<moshe> oh maybe it didn't find because i wasn't in root shell
<moshe> so UUID is fine
<moshe> if i run fsck on mounted volume, but do not fix anything, is it still dangerous?
<llutz> moshe: try to avoid that
<moshe> k, gonna reboot into single user mode..
<moshe> thanks for the help
<llutz> moshe: sudo touch /forcefsck  if sda1 is your /
<llutz> moshe: then it will be checked after next reboot
<grendal_prime> Odd-rationale: ya werid i dont see a line for alt+tab..everything else in there but not that??
<moshe> llutz: would you happen to know what this refers to - memory or disk: read(3, 0x8073bec, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Odd-rationale> grendal_prime: well. you will have to look for the switch window thing and set it to alt+tab...
<grendal_prime> ya
<grendal_prime> doing that now
<moshe> k rebooting
<haryono> Can i fix my hdd trouble by adding memory to 512 ?
<DaSkreech> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: kritapart.desktop not found.
<haryono> now is only 256
<DaSkreech> haryono: What hdd trouble?
<haryono> noisy when start and hang in the way
<DaSkreech> haryono: Possibly but I would still look into a new hard drive over the longer term
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: see also shutdown -Fr
<haryono> i turn off computer many time manually because its hang .Is ist problem?
<thiyagu> does anyone know where I can find a good download for java vm for version 7.04?
<haryono> manually by unplug power cable from the socket is it ok
<jhutchins_wk> haryono: It could be bad blocks on the hard drive, or it could be a RAM problem.  You should be able to run in 256k, provided you don't open a lot of GUI stuff.
<jhutchins_wk> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<thiyagu> great! thx
<haryono> What is GUI?
<jhutchins_wk> haryono: Hope you have good backups.
<RurouniJones> haryono: Graphical User Interface
<haryono> how to back ups?
<haryono> im newbie
<RurouniJones> What is your native language?
<haryono> What is the Icons in KDE Manual?
<haryono> GUI is
<RurouniJones> haryono: Where are you from? What language do you speak
<haryono> Indones
<RurouniJones> !id | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DaSkreech> RurouniJones: He's probably there already :)
<DaSkreech> it's a very quiet chan
<RurouniJones> Can't hurt to check
<pim_> right now it is
<pim_> not always
<angasule_> I think it's the middle of the night over there
<DaSkreech> hi pim_
<pim_> hi
<angasule_> what's up with angasule? :/
<angasule_> silly nickname won't get dropped
<DaSkreech> angasule_: Do you own the name?
<angasule_> yeah, I'm a bit puzzled, it doesn't usually take this long for it to get dropped
<angasule_> take that, sucker
<angasule> :D
<thewhitepelican> does anyone use kde4.1 beta 1?
<angasule> I do
<angasule> thewhitepelican: #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<tomcbe> hi
<DaSkreech> !ghost | angasule
<ubottu> angasule: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<tomcbe> anyone for frndship
<thewhitepelican> sure, why not?
<DaSkreech> !myspace
<ubottu> Factoid myspace not found
<DaSkreech> drat
<angasule> DaSkreech: as you can see, I ghosted it already, usually it takes only a minute or two, so I don't bother
<jhutchins_wk> angasule: Actually, we don't see stuff that has a leading "/", only you see that.
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> If I don't ghost mine it takes 40 minutes to drop
<jhutchins_wk> (The "take that, sucker" line above)
<angasule> might be the particular server?
<angasule> jhutchins_wk: but you could see angasule's quit message, which said 'nick collision from services'
<jhutchins_wk> angasule: If I didn't filter join/part messages I wouldn't be able to read this channel.
<stdin> jhutchins_wk: you should see #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> jhutchins_wk: try #kde
<DaSkreech> that's got to be the most verbose quiet channel in history
<andrei6200> Random Fortune: Convention organizer to Linus Torvalds: "You might like to come with us  to some licensed[1] place, and have some pizza."  Linus: "Oh, I did not know that you needed a license to eat pizza".  [1] Licenced - refers in Australia to a restaurant which has government  licence to sell liquor. 	-- Linus at a talk at the Melbourne University
<Rioting_pacifist> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rioting_pacifist> !dri
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<stdin> andrei6200: don't do that
<Rioting_pacifist> are there any howtos for non binary drivers
<andrei6200> stdin: just trying out stuff
<DaSkreech> apt-tttttttttttttttinsall?
<andrei6200> now i know
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> dog
<miglo> hi all! I've upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 and have now no sound :-/  does someone have had a similar problem and a possible solution for that  :-)
<Rioting_pacifist> miglo: was it working before hardy?
<miglo> Rioting_pacifist yes, very well
<miglo> I've today removed all the other kernel versions but have still no sound
<Rioting_pacifist> check its not muted (i know it sounds stupid but its always worth a shot) by turning EVERY channel to max in amixer
<Rioting_pacifist> *alsamixer
<angasule> doesn't 8.04 use pulseaudio?
<__Adam__> hello - i cant get my microphone to work
<Rioting_pacifist> not on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> dunno never been clear on if Kubuntu uses it
<miglo> checked already all possibilities using alsamixer wihout any success  :-(
<__Adam__> thats a lie
<__Adam__> i can now get it to work but its really quiet
<Rioting_pacifist> in that case unless somebody here knows about sounds issues id recomend #alsa, it may be that your card has been misdetected in the upgrade
<miglo> Rioting_pacifist thanks
<Rioting_pacifist> man those #alsa guys are gunna start hating me soon
<DaSkreech> Rioting_pacifist: buy them kookies
<Rioting_pacifist> __Adam__: try turning everything up to max in kmix, even obscure settings
<__Adam__> they are all up
<__Adam__> icuding the mic boost :s
<Rioting_pacifist> i think ill jsut pass the blame on to whoever sent me there when i had problems, its one of the few backend channels that offer really good support, often better than the support found here, depends whos about ofc
<DaSkreech> Rioting_pacifist: They need to export it
<DaSkreech> get someone to maintain a Wiki or an FAQ
<miglo> solved it using KMix  :-)
<Rioting_pacifist> so do we tbh, forums are hit and miss and the wiki aint so hot for anything after fiesty
<Rioting_pacifist> abscure setting?
<DaSkreech> miglo: what was the problem?
<Rioting_pacifist> *obscure
<DaSkreech> <troll mode> Feisty was the last one worth installing </troll mode>
<__Adam__> all up :s
<Rioting_pacifist> <troll><b>Since feisty all the users are noobs</b></troll>
<pim_> Rioting_pacifist maybe you should switch to gentoo or something like that :p
<Rioting_pacifist> __Adam__: anything other than volume labels is over my head, try #alsa
<__Adam__> kk....
<miglo> KMix offers some buttons (looking like lamps/LED's) for tunrning the sound on and off. I've clicked around on all the buttons and additionally pulled every slider to the maximum
<Rioting_pacifist> meh gentoo users are noobs with thier ebiulds <actually saw somebody say that once, think it was a slackware user. I do think the wiki could do with some major work though, might start writting my experiences in it even if i dont know much
<miglo> ... until I got some sound
<miglo> I'm wondering why alsamixer does not have this possibility
<Rioting_pacifist> i always though alsamixer was more verbose than kmix, perhaps ill tell everybody to use kmix in future thx
<zippah> can someone halp me on an install?
<zippah> ./msg me please if you can
<mefisto__> what are you installing zippah?
<zippah> the latest iso from ubuntu
<zippah> it's stalling on a desktop background and a nouse pointer that won't move
<miglo> is it possible to mute a certain channel using alsamixer? - didn't found a way until now
<drurew> miglo: terminal ?
<DaSkreech> zippah: on boot up?
<Rioting_pacifist> zippah: its better if people dont message as there may be collective input here, how much ram do you have
<mefisto__> miglo: press M to mute. (? key gives you a help screen for using alsamixer)
<Rioting_pacifist> m
<miglo> cool - have leared again something new :-)  thanks a lot
<DaSkreech> miglo: hang out here
<DaSkreech> something new comes up everyday
<pim_> I started a game which set a certain resolution but it wasn't changed back
<pim_> How can I reset this?
<zippah> i'm not sure how much ram this box has but it was running win2k that it came with a while gback
<zippah> i'm trying the install in the lower res mode and it's still hanging on the desktop background w/mouse pointer not moving
<mefisto__> pim_: try this: alt-F2, type krandrtray, then try changing screen size with the icon in the tray
<pim_> Thanks mefisto_
<zippah> but while it appears stalled, the cd keeps spinning
<miglo> pim_ hm, I remember that it is also possible to change the resolution with "ctrl"+"alt"+"+/-"
<DaSkreech> zippah: I'll assume you are not on that box now?
<mefisto__> miglo: it was possible to do it that way, but doesn't seem to work any more for me
<miglo> the "plus" and "minus" sign at the right site of the keyboard
<miglo> it still works for me
<DaSkreech> miglo: They disabled that for bulletproof X I think
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zippah> now i have a white rectangle with a curser over the desktop and the curser does not move
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: kdedaily broke for me :(
<TimS> I get to the login, I can update but logging in just gives a blank screen
<PhoenixGI> Hello all
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: It just goes grey :(
<Lupus-SLE> Hello
<Lupus-SLE> I've got some .mkv files here which I'm having a problem playing
<Lupus-SLE> In mplayer everythings fine and dandy but the audio won't work in kaffeine
<Lupus-SLE> I understand MKV is a container format but I don't know what format it actually contains :/
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Try killing plasma, wiping your plasmarc and plasma-appletsrc and restarting it.
<TimS> How do I do that?
<voici> hi, i have an external monitor attached to my notebook. when i start a video in kaffeine, it shows up on the notebook screen but not on the external monitor. the video stays just black. how would i fix this? tnx
<TimS> Something I can do from the update terminal?
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Yep - from the update terminal, do remove ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lupus-SLE> DaSkreech: I did
<Lupus-SLE> Many many moons ago
<TimS> Cheers SSJ_GZ =]
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: Ah Linux needs a Gspot
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: np - let me know if it works :)
<Lupus-SLE> DaSkreech: It would help more to know the audio codec
<Lupus-SLE> Mplayer gaves me this
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zippah> now the creen just went black
<Lupus-SLE> DaSkreech: I know... I've heard of it
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: Preemptive education :)
<DaSkreech> before the full output of a mplayer output gets dumped in the chan
<DaSkreech> zippah: press alt+ctrl+f1
<Lupus-SLE> I was gonna post 2 lines ¬_¬
<Lupus-SLE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19419/
<Lupus-SLE> Go
<voici> hi, i have an external monitor attached to my notebook. when i start a video in kaffeine, it shows up on the notebook screen but not on the external monitor. the video stays just black. how would i fix this? tnx
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: sorry as this makes me I don't live in your head and so wasn't informed about that :)
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: Looks like libxine1-ffmpeg should be good enough
<Lupus-SLE> DaSkreech: I would think so too
<Lupus-SLE> Except for the fact that's already installed
<Lupus-SLE> Along with ffmpeg
<Rioting_pacifist> what directories/ scripts affect autostart?
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<Lupus-SLE> DaSkreech: It's really taxing me
<pim> Hey I'm now operating from command line, I'd like to know how I can kill a process from it, since in my gui an app has crashed.
<DaSkreech> pim: Which app
<Lupus-SLE> It works dandy in mplayer but I can't understand what mplayer has that xine doesn't.
<pim> DaSkreech Stronghold Legends with wine
<DaSkreech> Lupus-SLE: Libmplayer? :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> when i edit files with gedit I alway get a <filename>~ file as well as the one I editted. Is it possible to not have these created?
<DaSkreech> pim: Ugh might have to kill wine
<DaSkreech> pim: killall wine
<pim> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu ?
<pim> DaSkreech it was no good, it said no app killed
<pim> no process killed
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: you can switch off making backups in kwrite's options, probably similar in gedit
<zippah> my ubuntu install is now stalled on a screen that has the desktop background and a "install" popup window and a curser.  this is the worst install of linux i've ever seen, wtf
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah found it bro
<DaSkreech> pim: ps aux | grep wine
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: indeed
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: gnome apps are unlikely to be installed by most folks in this chan and Gnome stuff is also notorious amongst KDE fanatics for not having any options so they wouldn't even hazard a guess :)
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: usually they have a similar api, I find #Kubuntu to house the smarter peeps
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: personal experience talking here
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Yes I understand But you are talking about an option :) KDE guys wil not step into the world of Gnome Options. It's one of the big diffrentiators
<sensae> Well maybe this channel can help me. My BIOS sees both my drives but the Ubuntu server disc only sees one.
<dj18881ram> hi
<DaSkreech> Having said that I should think that gedit would allow you to turn it off
<dj18881ram> alguien de venezuela
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: yeah it does. its REALLY annoying
<DaSkreech> sensae: sure one isn't being seen as /dev/hd and another as /dev/sd ?
<DaSkreech> es
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sensae> DaSkreech: Well yes. One's PATA and one's SATA
<paul> some girls heer..or only ubuntu boys?
<paul> heer
<costa58> nessuno italiano
<paul> here
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<paul> and for romanian?
<costa58> grazie
<DaSkreech> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<paul> thanks
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use the no-ip duc client?
<shadowhywind> hay all a werid and random question, everytime i try to run a program in the background using & , and check it with jobs it says that the program is stopped. anyway to make programs continue running but be in the background?
<sensae> DaSkreech: Why would that interfere with the installer seeing them?
<DaSkreech> sensae: Dunno just the first thing that came to my mind
<pim_> Hm rebooting helped
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: sorry, was busy. according "shutdown -F" see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/74139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74139 in upstart "shutdown missing -F (force fsck) option" [Low,Invalid]
<Rioting_pacifist> ive checked all off KDEs autostarts and compiz isnt there but it still starts with kde :S any ideas
<mefisto__> Rioting_pacifist: might be just restoring your last session
<Rioting_pacifist> mefisto__: ive disabled session management
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm found it its set itself as the defailt window manager
<mefisto__> where did you find that, Rioting_pacifist?
<Rioting_pacifist> typed env into konsole
<caryjebus> odd...
<caryjebus> my thermal wont open
<pteague_work> how do i make firefox my default browser in kde?
<emilsedgh> pteague_work: System Settings->Default Applications
<DJG9282> Hi guys...i was playing with the adminstrator mode in the user management...and i created a new person and changed mine to a different name and user folder and now when i try to load it says it cant find some config file and that i must check my installation...any suggestions? does this mean i have to reinstall?
<DJG9282> ...
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: Probably not just need to sort out your user accounts
<DJG9282> yeah but i cannot get into root mode anymore
<DJG9282> because i changed it
<DaSkreech> you changed root mode?
<DJG9282> what i did
<DJG9282> is i went into the main root account
<DJG9282> because what i wanted to do
<DJG9282> was make a separate "internet" account for myself
<DJG9282> and not surf under the root account
<DaSkreech> The "main" root account ?
<DaSkreech> You mean your first user?
<DJG9282> yes first user
<DaSkreech> ok
<DJG9282> so i went in there
<DaSkreech> right
<DJG9282> and i switched it all up
<DaSkreech> why?
<DJG9282> i changed the directories
<DJG9282> well the reason why i changed the directories was so i could still use the same folders under a new account name
<DJG9282> unfortunately...when i tried to get into the first user account
<DJG9282> it said "no way"
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: Riiight :-)
<DaSkreech> can you get into the new account?
<DJG9282> nope
<DJG9282> i am on my wife's right now
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> does she have admin rights?
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to install the flash player/plugin for Firefox.  Any suggestions? Kubuntu 8.04 Kde 4
<DJG9282> nope...i didn't give it to her because i was afraid she'd ruin the system hehe whoops
<pteague_work> is there somewhere i can look to see what user apps get started at boot?
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: install flashpugin-nonfree
<DJG9282> going to have to fresh install huh?
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: Do you have a live CD?
<DJG9282> yes i do
<JuJuBee> I tried.
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: And?
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: actually you can just reboot into maintenance mode and fix it
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: But lets do the Live CD :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> You are going to chroot and fix it
<JuJuBee> It claims it is installed but when I go to adobe the initial page  has  swf that doesn't play, When i click on it, it tells me to get the latest player
<DJG9282> ok how would i do that?
<DaSkreech> DJG9282: I'm running out but once you get the live CD up ask someone here how to mount your drive and chroot into it
<DaSkreech> I think anyone who knows that much can help you fix back your machine
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: restarted Firefox?
<DJG9282> ok thanks
<JuJuBee> of coures
<JuJuBee> many times
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: does /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so exist?
<JuJuBee> yes
<JuJuBee> so does ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<DaSkreech> do you have rigths to it
<JuJuBee> in ~/.mozilla yes... in /usr yes...
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: in firefox, navigate to about:plugins and see if "shockwave flash" is listed
<JuJuBee> yes
<DJG9282> Is it easier to get my OS up and running again through the live CD and chroot or through maintenace mode...not really experienced with this whole linux thing...anyone have suggestions?
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: but no flash works? eg youtube?
<JuJuBee> correct
<JuJuBee> I just purged all flash from adept still about says flash installed ???
<JuJuBee> Somtin fishy ...
 * xubuntu bye
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: you've removed flashplugin-nonfree, and restarted firefox, but flashplugin is still in about:plugins in firefox? is that right?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: do you still have libflashplayer.so anywhere?
<JuJuBee> Hmm, in .mozilla... removed now ok
<JuJuBee> Wow, that was very weird. after I removed from .mozilla... reinstalled everything worked...  Thanks
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: maybe it was conflicting versions of the plugin?
<shampoonator> mmh hi there, i have  a little problem, i played around with kmix a bit.. and now my microphone does not work anymore with teamspeak (and wow)
<JuJuBee> Guess so...
<shampoonator> any idea what it could be? if i select the green dot and the red dot in kmix i can hear myseld speaking, but not in teamspeak aso
<shampoonator> i use aoss for wow btw..
<JuJuBee> What's up with icons on a kde4 desktop?  They have a dark shadow/box around them... kind of annoying
<rohan> hi, i enabled compiz using the desktop effects applet. now my alt-tab is really really weird. it used to show a list of windows first, now it juts cycles through them randomly
<rohan> also, alt-tab doesn't cycle through minimized windows. what could be the problem?
<jhutchins_wk> rohan: Check in #compiz
<Rioting_pacifist> how to i set KDEWM=kwin ?
<tdela> wow, kubuntu kde 4 looks slick, is that the default desktop for kubuntu?
<rohan_> DAMN my net.
<rohan_> hi, i enabled compiz using the desktop effects applet. now my alt-tab is really really weird. it used to show a list of windows first, now it juts cycles through them randomly. also, alt-tab doesn't cycle through minimized windows. what could be the problem?
<jla> hola.
<Rioting_pacifist> rohan: thats the compiz alt-tab there is no way to use a kde style one in compiz AFAIK, you can change the settings for it in ccsm tho
<Rioting_pacifist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jla> ok..
<rohan> Rioting_pacifist: yes, but i've deleted all instances of compiz. i've disabled desktop settings too
<Rioting_pacifist> have you tried kwin --replace
<rohan> Rioting_pacifist: ok, i just tried it and it crashed whatever window manager i had
<savetheWorld> Hi all- looking at at kubuntu 8.04, and I was wondering if anyone had a feeling for how much resources it consumes compared to 6.06 (Dapper)
<Rioting_pacifist> rohan: it should then load up kwin
<savetheWorld> in otehr words - if I move to it, will it run fatser than my current desktop, orslower?
<savetheWorld> *faster
<savetheWorld> _CrashMaster_: did you read the question i asked?
<savetheWorld> _CrashMaster_: I knew as soon as you wanted to know what hardware I was running that you had IRC disease # 3. :-)
<engineer> wtf
<rohan> this compiz shit is really best left to gnome
<engineer> compiz works like a charm here
<rohan> Rioting_pacifist: ok, i'm definitely sure i'm using compiz. anything else for me to check?
<savetheWorld> IRC disease #3 = "I dont know the answer to the question you asked but I want to say something so badly I will instead answer a question That I will make up, and I will pretend it answers the question you asked."
<Nece228> Compiz actually is designed for gtk2 (gnome)
<_CrashMaster_> savetheWorld: Turns out I actually have disease numbers 1,3,6, and 42.
<savetheWorld> Does anyone know if Heron will run faster or Slower than Dapper when run on the same hardware?
<Rioting_pacifist> depends
<_CrashMaster_> savetheWorld: Or, perhaps, I don't have the answer to your question, so I will ask further question in an attempt to draw more information from you, possibly leading me the answers you're looking for. If you believe that Im wasting your time, then just politely decline my assistance and move on to the next person trying to help you.
<savetheWorld> Rioting_pacifist: Assume same hardware and same mix of applications and usage.
<savetheWorld> Rioting_pacifist: any other factors?
<Rioting_pacifist> without benchmarking i cant tell id guess it would run faster if you have a proprietry driver other than that itll be about the same
<wayneandleanne> whats the best way to encode to h.264 using dv:rip, anybody know?
<savetheWorld> Rioting_pacifist: OK, thanks
<Rioting_pacifist> savetheWorld: if you use firefox for many people firefox3 is faster, but konqueror is faster than both anyway
<savetheWorld> how id ff doing on memory leaks?
<savetheWorld> *is ff3
<Rioting_pacifist> much better than ff2
<coucouf> yes, there is a big difference
<savetheWorld> good.   sounds like Heron may be an improvement for me.
<savetheWorld> Thanks.
<engineer> savetheWorld great
<coucouf> I currently stays under 200 Mo/week, whereas I used to reach 500 Mo and close it
<coucouf> *It currently
<engineer> i could say now the problem are the extensions
<Lemonade[and]Fud> Hello guys, i was told that i could use "/whatever /whatever none bind 0 0" in fstab to mount a drive i already have mounted, but in a seperate location, with fstab. but when i doo mount -a i get this "mount: not a catalog" why is that?
<Nece228> is possible to install edubuntu add on cd progs to kubuntu?
<igor> alguem fala portugues?
<coucouf> i just tried with "/olddir /newdir none bind" and it works fine
<engineer> igor talvez
<llutz> Lemonade[and]Fud: should work that way, i use it for several mounts here
<Lemonade[and]Fud> llutz : can you take a look at my fstab and see if you see any errors?
<llutz> !paste | Lemonade[and]Fud
<ubottu> Lemonade[and]Fud: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<llutz> Lemonade[and]Fud: paste it there ^^
<Lemonade[and]Fud> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Lemonade[and]Fud> #
<Lemonade[and]Fud> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Lemonade[and]Fud> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Lemonade[and]Fud> # /dev/sda1
<Lemonade[and]Fud> UUID=b59595f0-dce8-4d96-beb0-ea487ba06104 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Lemonade[and]Fud> # /dev/sda5
<Lemonade[and]Fud> UUID=e8fd4c47-e732-49d3-856c-733beade40b9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Lemonade[and]Fud> not everything got in
<Lemonade[and]Fud> wait
<coucouf> not here the paste !!!
<llutz> !paste | Lemonade[and]Fud use this
<ubottu> Lemonade[and]Fud use this: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lemonade[and]Fud> ah sry
<Lemonade[and]Fud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19455/
<llutz> Lemonade[and]Fud: change last line: /media/disk /home/bastu/downloads/media    none    bind    0 0
<llutz> Lemonade[and]Fud: you have to use the mountpoint not the device for that bind
<Lemonade[and]Fud> nope, the same
<Lemonade[and]Fud> ah
<coucouf> on line 13, you souldn't use the device "/dev/sdc" but the already mounted folder
<Lemonade[and]Fud> ahh.. kk
<Lemonade[and]Fud> that should be it
<Lemonade[and]Fud> thanks
<coucouf> that's it, I'm too slow :)
<Lemonade[and]Fud> hehe
<Lemonade[and]Fud> :)
<Lemonade[and]Fud> thanks guys, no error
<JuJuBee> How do I automount an ntfs partition when kubuntu boots?  I keep my music library on the ntfs drive and want it available for Amarok.
<JuJuBee> Should I just put an entry in /etc/fstab ? or another way?
<llutz> fstab is the place
<JuJuBee> K
<JuJuBee> What is the easiest way to figure out what /def/??? the ntfs partition is?
<llutz> sudo fdisk -l|grep ntfs
<mefisto__> make that grep -i or grep NTFS
<JuJuBee> got it, thanks
<JuJuBee> does hardy use ntfs-3g?
<tzd> if a bug is reported and there's a solution then that should be stated in the header right? I mean, where can i see if the issue has been resolved please?
<JuJuBee> trying to figure out what to put into fstab  /dev/sdb1 /mnt/winxp ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 ?
<tekgeeklt> I have a few little issues right now but one that is very annoying is that I can not resize any windows ... I get the little arrow on the corner of any window but I can not click and drag them .. but I can hit maximize and that works
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: yes it uses ntfs-3g. look in kmenu > system for NTFS configuration tool. It set up my fstab automatically
<tzd> JuJuBee: I'm pretty sure ntfs-3g should be just ntfs in fstab... the other options i can't remember though :/
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: also, it's better to make the mountpoint in /media instead of /mnt
<JuJuBee> no ntfs tool using kde4 and ok will use media
<JuJuBee> weird, when I mount it I can ls using cli and see everything, but when I use Dolphin, I cannot even see /media/WINXP
<JuJuBee> Konqueror works though
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: what about media:/ in dolphin? does that work?
<jhutchins_wk> JuJuBee: How are you mounting it?
<jhutchins_wk> JuJuBee: I think you may be mounting it with root access only.
<tzd> does anyone know if the issue with: ... NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_dbus_init() ... at shutdown/reboot has been fixed please? I've seen a lot of reported cases but only seen 1 workaround that won't do it for me :/
<JuJuBee> Funny, after restarting Dolphin a couple of times it works.  KDE4 seems a bit buggy still
<sorin> hi guys !
<bittin> Hello sorin
<JuJuBee> Yipeeeee, my music is back...
<sorin> after every shootsown , y x86_64 kubuntu 8-04 remain without 3D accel
<sorin> any ideea ?
<sorin> sorry
<sorin> after every shootdown the graphic driver is disapearing
<adz21c> sorin: which driver is this?
<sorin> it works fine ,with compiz , with  games
<sorin> nvidia glx new
<adz21c> your using the deb?
<sorin> i use kubuntu x86_64 and that driver is the one from adept manager
<adz21c> yes then. well thats what i use and i have no issues. When you say the driver disappears, what happens exactly?
<sorin> black screen after boot
<engineer> unplugged monitor?
<Dannilion> Can anyone help? I was just watching a css-encrypted DVD using Kaffeine. Get to DVD 2, and it complains that it can't decrypt it, when it just managed the first DVD. I'm on Hardy. Any ideas?
<sorin> is loading kubuntu welcome screen and after that nothing to say just a black screen
<engineer> sorin reinstall kdm
<engineer> or reconfigure your xorg
<sorin>  ok i try to do this
<sorin> because with safe recovery mode is working with generic nv driver i install the 3D driver ,but at first shootdown ,black screen again
<Dannilion> Ahh... got it :) Was an error in the Kaffeine xine settings (was pointing to /dev/dvd instead of /dev/dvd1
<Hispa> Hola
<jessica_> i need help getting my webcam working in ubuntu its the Trust Webcam WB-1400T
<jessica_> i beleve it needs the gcpca driver
<engineer> tried loading that driver?
<jessica_> yes i dont think kubuntu has it (im using gutsy)
<Haza> Evening folks. just a quick question. Does kubuntu has the same sort of software that allows me to see what processes are eating cpu and ram (like windows task manager)
<engineer> ksysguard
<tzd> Haza: try ctrl + esc
<Haza> Ahhhh
<Haza> Thats it! :D
<Haza> Cheers!
<tzd> np ;)
 * Haza has finally made the final move to all linux recently ;)
<Haza> I stared by moving over the server then decided to move over for my daily use lappy
<Haza> Amazing...!
<jessica_> dose anyone know how to get the gcpca installed
<Haza> *started
<engineer> modprobe gcpca
<jessica_> thanks
<tzd> hehe yeah i've recently went all linux too... formatted my old ntfs drives ;P
<jessica_> FATAL: Module gcpca not found.
<Haza> My only problem is im starting to think that Kubuntu will auto complete everything for me. Even IRC conversation :)
<engineer> jessica_ http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<caryjebus> werid
 * adz21c wishes he could go all linux but enjoys gaming too much ... thinks maybe he should mail bomb game devs till they start using opengl etc
<jessica_> oo i spelt it wrong god i feel so noobish
<engineer> ...
<engineer> sudo modprobe by the way
<jessica_> i spelt it gcpca its gspca
<pteague_work> could somebody please tell me how to get the taskbar to put some sort of border around each of the window tabs?
<jessica_> ok thanks
<coucouf> no problem, noobs are affectionate animals ^^
<tzd> pteague_work: righ click panel - > adjust panel ... -> activity field - > Look: classic
<tzd> pteague_work: that's freely translated by the way so don't take the "titles" too seriously ;)
<caryjebus> adz
<caryjebus> heard of somethg called
<caryjebus> WINE, Cedega!!!
<caryjebus> >_<
<adz21c> yea they are ok, but they dont do all games
<adz21c> cedege i stopped using, i was getting no where with it, so i cancelled subscription etc
<adz21c> wine is ok, particularly with my old games
<adz21c> but some of them (splinter cell for example) it fails
<caryjebus> then use virtualization or emulation]
<adz21c> for splinter cell? how .....
<pteague_work> tzd: k, i found it in configure panel -> taskbar -> appearance -> classic ... thanks for info though, i scanned past that earlier & didn't notice it
<caryjebus> and who gets cedega that way? ;)
<tzd> pteague_work: thank for the proper translation :)
<caryjebus> IDK... can somehere explan how to virtalize windows?
<adz21c> it wont work
<adz21c> i got windows virtualised
<adz21c> for the odd desktop app i need
<adz21c> it cant even run star trek armada (4mb graphics card and 32mb of ram)
<engineer> omg
<engineer> i could run that here
<adz21c> well i play that via wine, but virtualised windows can;t play it
<adz21c> so if virtualised windows can't play star trek armada its got no hope with games such as splinter cell
<caryjebus> :\
<adz21c> thus, for the odd game i still need a windows install, but wine is getting better
<adz21c> star trek legacy worked straight out, no messing
<adz21c> hl2 seems fine as well
<tzd> I've got a problem with Fuppes autostart after a fresh install. For some reason it won't start at boot. Before reinstalling kubuntu hardy it worked perfectly?
<caryjebus> only one game of mine dosnt work with cedega or wine
<caryjebus> :\
<massimo> join #ubuntu
<adz21c> well i have a couple, but tbh i don't game that much and ones i tend to play do work with wine, but for example the new splinter cell is out later this year so i will need a windows install for that, but once i completed it i doubt i will log into windows for a while
<kyle__> hello?
<kyle__> I have a question about wine, original half life, kubuntu
<adz21c> kyle__: just ask and someone will answer if they know
<rickest> ask so we can find out if someone can help or not
<kyle__> when I try to play in full screen it goes to the loading screen.  I can hear all the sound from the game but it never gets past the loading screen.
<kyle__> when I run it windowed, it shuts down when i click new game.
<rickest> kyle__: really the original original game or are you playing it through steam now?
<kyle__> original
<rickest> kyle__: Google might be able to help with that but most guides nowadays are for steam
<adz21c> kyle__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8 this may hold some answers, it seems to get good ratings so i would imagine it should would great, but that might have bug reports etc that might help u
<kyle__> thats the problem i have been running into
<rickest> kyle__: have you tried the winedb database. may be some old entries left in there
<kyle__> checking it out now, thank you for all your help
<rickest> good luck, kinda tough to solve
<Fingertip> While installing from CD, kubuntu fails to recognize my screen, so it ends up logging in a prompt.
<Fingertip> Same for trying to run it straight from the CD
<Haza> Hmm, can i not use a wildcard character (/home/user/*) with scp to download the entire directory?
<jussi01> how does one list all the users and groups from the command line?
<manolis> hello all
<Fingertip> hi
<sorin> thank you for your time guys !
<sorin> imy problem is solved now
<sorin> i have 3d after complet shootdown
<engineer> shutdown*
<sorin> in bios : aperture size in sistem memory was set at 256mb
<sorin> i must set to 512mb and is working now
<jals> how does one go about changing the bitrate k3b rips at
<sorin> same thing in 8-04 x86 and x86_64
<sorin> engineer: thank you again ! shutdown is corect ! lol
<Haza> This might be a daft question but.... ive used scp to upload files to a remote machine before... how might i use scp to download files from a remote machine?
<rickest> Haza: change the order of the args;   scp remote_host:path/to/files/* .
<Haza> rickest: Ahhh, Cheers i will give it a try. :)
<Haza> rickest: Perfect. Thank you
<rickest> Haza: np
<ign0ramus> Hey all.  Still looking for a Parental Controls app (web filtering, mainly) that doesn't require using a server.  Any thoughts?
<rickest> Haza: you can even mix & match multiple srcs, local and remote, to one dest; i.e.,  scp host1:somefile somefile2 host2:path/to/foo host3:    # puts somefile, somefiles2, and foo on host3
<ActionParsnip> hey all, can someone suggest a web based jukebox app that wil play music on the server and not stream it to the client system?
<hollemolle> Hi, anyone knows how to set the vpnc.conf so that it doesnt use the vpn tunnel for my private network?
<hollemolle> and for one more network, all the others should go through vpn
<Fingertip> Should I have any problems with a plug and play monitor?
<Fingertip> For some reason kubunto won't open up a windowing system when I install...
<Fingertip> And it just shows me a command prompt.
<mike_> wats new peps
<ign0ramus> fingertip: what version are you installing?
<Guest51033> anyone know how i can get my sound working im using realtek hd hardware
<ign0ramus> guest51033: are you using a laptop? if so, what brand and model?
<Mr-Imacdaddy> i need to register ?
<Odd-rationale> !register | Mr-Imacdaddy
<ubottu> Mr-Imacdaddy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Mr-Imacdaddy> im trying to find info on joining a ssl irc room using konverstion, or is their another irc client i can use? i never used kubuntu before, i just installed it, trying to keep away from windows
<shane__> hello
<Haza> Okay, another question :) What command do i want to do some reading on to seach for files on my HD?
<Haza> shane__: Hello :)
<shane__> i am having an isue and hoping someone can help
<shane__> i am trying to burn a dvd i k3b and at 695 mb it exceeds the disk space,the size of dvd is 4.7 gb
<shane__> i have done this before and the size should fit it is .avi
<shane__> iv had this prob before in microsoft and had to switch burners nero worked
<shane__> what might work well in kubuntu
<Odd-rationale> shane__: there is nero linux...
<shane__> is it a add remove program or do i need to googlee it and try the install manualy
<Odd-rationale> shane__: well, i don't think it is free...
<awag> my power went out today, and when i rebooted my computer everything was fine except that amarok is now refusing to play mp3
<Odd-rationale> shane__: the file is 700 mb? and it won't fit on a 4 gb dvd?
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok so i dont want that then ill search out a freeware
<Colonel_Panic> something strange has happened when I upgraded to Hardy
<awag> i've reinstalled amarok as well as w32codecs and stuff
<engineer> awag that bastard
<shane__> it is 695 mb and wont go on a 4.7gb
<awag> engineer: yes :)
<shane__> Odd-rationale: it is 695 mb and wont go on a 4.7gb
<Colonel_Panic> whenever I try to watch YouTube videos or any other Flash-enabled content, the first few seconds will play and then it stops
<Odd-rationale> shane__: that is strange, i have burned a 800 mb file to a dvd...
<Odd-rationale> with k3b.
<Colonel_Panic> I noticed that Firefox was upgraded to version 3
<Colonel_Panic> is this a special issue with FF or should I reinstall the Flash plugin?
<engineer> Colonel_Panic fx3 is in the repositories a while back
<Colonel_Panic> fx3?
<engineer> reinstall it
<engineer> yes, fox 3
<Colonel_Panic> reinstall Firefox?
<Colonel_Panic> OK
<shane__> Odd-rationale: i know thats where im gettin frustrated i had this also with one of the burns in micro
<engineer> no
<engineer> reinstall flash
<engineer> no fox
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<engineer> not*
<Colonel_Panic> what's the name of the package?
<Colonel_Panic> sudo apt-get install flash?
<engineer> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<engineer> i think this is the one
<Colonel_Panic> ok thx will try
<Colonel_Panic> Reading package lists... Done
<Colonel_Panic> Building dependency tree
<Colonel_Panic> Reading state information... Done
<Colonel_Panic> E: Couldn't find package flash-nonfree
<BluesKaj> !flash | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<engineer> flashplugin-nonfree
<Colonel_Panic> ok thx
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree
<Colonel_Panic> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Colonel_Panic> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Colonel_Panic> 
<Colonel_Panic> hymmm...
<engineer> sudo apt-get install reinstall
<Colonel_Panic> yeah it says that's not a valid operation
<engineer> --reinstall
<Neuer> Hello. I have a probleme with my Sound. I'm useing Hardy Kubuntu and the soundchip is SI7012. The probleme is, no sound works, but if I start amarok it does for that, though I cann't let 2 programms run at the same time
<engineer> man apt-get
<engineer> ffs
<engineer> Neuer you need arts
<sima> kooo
<BluesKaj> Neuer, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Neuer> It is activated.
<BluesKaj> Neuer, then in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<Neuer> Is
<BluesKaj> ok try , sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart in the terminal
<Neuer> I guess the probs is with my TV-Card. I had a similar prob with feisty but got that fixed. Under Hardy somehow the steps have no effect.
<BluesKaj> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<BluesKaj> Neuer, I have to ask the obvious , do you have the ctrls in alsamixer up to 71% or so ?
<sm7xab> Hi! I've been trying to get an NVidia card working with NVidia binary drivers on Kubuntu 8.04. This seems to be an impossible task on this distribution. Does anyone have a link or so with good documentation?
<BluesKaj> !nVidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neuer> if you meen the volume settings, nop up to 100
<BluesKaj> Neuer,don't go over 71% ...you'll just overdrive the amp inputs
<BluesKaj> Neuer, open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<vom> hi all, does anyone know anything about windows moving to different workspaces on their own accord in hardy (i.e. firefox when link is clicked in akregator)
<vom> ive looked at launchpad and kubuntu/ubuntu forums and only found one message (without an answer)
<BluesKaj> vom, could you explain more clearly ....what "exactly' is happening ?
<vom> BluesKaj: yes, lets say firefox is open in workspace 2, and akregator in workspace 3 (i have 6 in the pager)
<vom> when i click on a link in akregator, it opens in firefox
<Neuer> doesn't work
<vom> BUT firefox moves from ws 2 to 3 (follows akregator)
<vom> this happens with kopete too
<BluesKaj> that's cuz you have FF as the default browser globally
<vom> BluesKaj: indeed i do
<vom> but still why is it changing desktops and not staying put ?
<vom> this didnt happen in < hardy
<vom> should i change the default browser back to default and hardcode it in akregator ?
<BluesKaj> beyond me vom , sorry ...don't use several desktops
<vom> BluesKaj: thanks anyway
<shane__> Odd-rationale: ok how about this i used it as new data dvd will this play in the dvd player now
<vom> hmm hardcoding it makes it not move anymore
<vom> now to beat on kopete
<gokorn> how to upgrade from 3.5 to 4.1 kde?
<BluesKaj> Neuer, you could try installing libk3b2-mp3 and libxine1-ffmpeg
<caryjebus>  is there a progam for mounting ISOS in linux
<sm7xab> Is there a way to disable the start X in safe mode thingy? I prefer to get a nice black console if X doesn't start. Easier to handle.
#kubuntu 2008-06-12
<caryjebus>  is there a progam for mounting ISOS in linux
<vom> caryjebus: mount foo.iso /mnt/iso -o loop
<Haza> caryjebus:
<engineer> sm7xab /etc/init.d/X11 restart
<Neuer> both are. This is also a fresh install of hardy. Like I said i had a similar prob with feisty but got it to work. With hardy it just doens't want to.
<Haza> dammit vom. you were too quick for me :)
<sm7xab> caryjebus: mount -o loop -t iso9660 .iso /mount/point
<shane__> does anyone know the answer to a ? can i burn a dvd avi movie on to disk as new data dvd and play it on my tv will this work?
<Neuer> to bring it more closer, I have the SI7012 Soundchip and the saa7134 TV-Card and I guess something is interfeering with them 2
<engineer> shane__ yes
<sm7xab> engineer: /etc/init.d/X11 doesn't exist. Closest thing is x11-common  (which doesn't seem to do anything and kdm which seems to restart X and enter failsafe mode. Nah, guess I'
<shane__> engineer: TY so i can fit like 6 movies on 1 disk and play them all
<vom> Haza: heh, sorry, too much coffee today i think
<sm7xab> Guess I'll give a few more days and then kill this thing of and return to Gentoo :-/
<engineer> sm7xab /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Haza> vom: I know that feeling mate :)
<engineer> shane__ does your dvd player read divx?
<sm7xab> engineer: kdm stop only shuts down X as far as I can tell.
<Haza> question. does ssh timeout?
<engineer> sm7xab so what did you wnt?
<engineer> Haza yes
<Haza> So close the terminal and open a new connection?
<engineer> exit
<engineer> exit will close connection
<engineer> process runnin in bg will stay open
<Haza> engineer: I couldn't even type in the terminal window =/
<Haza> It just *froze* if you will
<engineer> then connection is closed already
<shane__> engineer: yes
<Haza> Its not a huge problem like. I was just wondering :)
<gokorn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop do i do this or a fulll upgrade? to get kde 4
<gokorn> ?
<engineer> ye
<shane__> engineer: Odd-rationale ok TY's i got it workin good
<engineer> shane__ if it can read then i don't see how burning the videos in won't be played there
<JuJuBee> I tried to install msttypefonts using adept and it did not work, but it claims it is installed.  I cannot uninstall either... Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<shane__> engineer: i just burned 2 avi to dvd in new data dvd itl be done soon so ill try it i think it will and if not then its only a dvd
<BluesKaj> shane_ , it'll work , just click on the "file" when the menu comes up on the screen if you're using a stand alone dvdp
<zommes> is this channel right for some advice on Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<zommes> ok, well I can't get my sound to work on a powerbook
<JuJuBee> Fixed the lock problem, but now I still cannot uninstall/purge it   Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> I'm in the process of coverting avi (divx) to mpeg for mother in law , she's not too well versed in the dvd menu thing so she can just point and play :)
<zommes> BluesKaj: what do you use to convert it?
<BluesKaj> zommes, tovid
<BluesKaj> i could use ffmpeg  too, I guess
<zommes> ty
<zommes> ok
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is very good in the cli , faster than tovid
<dwidmann_laptop> Wow, awful dead in here this evening
<jals> yup
<hotpocket> hello
<dwidmann_laptop> hi
<r2b2> do you know of a tool that can fix bad sector in my hard disk?
<hotpocket> r2b2: did you try defragmenting?
<hotpocket> that usually helps me
<r2b2> defrag? how can i do that in linux?
<DarkriftX> how do i find out where ff3 installed itself to?
<hotpocket> uh i know how to do it in windows, do you want me to find out for you?
<DarkriftX> i downloaded a newer version which works better and want to replace it (newer ver is not an installer, just the files) and cannot find where it installed to
<Colonel_Panic> ok I removed and reinstalled the Flash plugin but I'm still getting the same problem
<hotpocket> r2b2: are you in kubuntu?
<engineer> DarkriftX unpack it into your home dir
<r2b2> yes
<r2b2> hotpocket : yes..
<jals> DarkriftX, 'which firefox' in terminal
<DarkriftX> ahh
<r2b2> hotpocke: its easy in windows, in kubuntu i stil have to find out
<hotpocket> hmm, i guess you dont need to in linux
<hotpocket> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/15032.html
<engineer> man badblocks
<hotpocket> i think i might have found your solution ri2b2
<hotpocket> r2b2*
<hotpocket> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/hard-disk-bad-sectors-402283/
<r2b2> hotpocket: thanks mate!
<r2b2> i'll try this out
<hotpocket> your welcome
<hotpocket> tell me if it works
<hotpocket> i sure hope so
<hotpocket> was that what you are looking for?
<Colonel_Panic> it doesn't work in Konqueror either...
<r2b2> yes,i think so.. finding bad blocks and not using them
<Colonel_Panic> I was thinking it might be a Forefox problem but apparently it's not...
<hotpocket> ok
<hotpocket> thats not good
<r2b2> why not?
<engineer> Colonel_Panic try using flash 10 in fox 3
<Colonel_Panic> how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> !plugins
<ubottu> Factoid plugins not found
<BluesKaj> !info plugins
<ubottu> Package plugins does not exist in hardy
<DarkriftX> ok, so i found where the "firefox-3.0" bin was, which was a shell script that ran another shell script and ran an executable file.... was a confusing load of crap, so i uninstalled that one
<DarkriftX> now i have the newer "firefox 3" package which is all the files in an archive. ive unarchived them and I can run it from where it is, but is that the best way?
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JtHDkM9JhM&feature=related :)
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, look for libflash-mozplugin, and don't forget java
<Colonel_Panic> which java packages should I install?
<engineer> sudo apt-get instal sun-java6-plugin?
<Walzmyn> What app would ya'll suggest for editing MPEGs?
<Colonel_Panic> ok I already have the latest version asnd I'm still having te same problem
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, add this repos to your adept/synaptic/apt or sources.list , deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Colonel_Panic> I've even disabled all the Firefox extensions just in case there was some sort of conflict there
<willi_ballenthin> Walzmyn: maybe look into cinelerra?
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, then sudo apt-get update
<willi_ballenthin> its not kde, but i believe its pretty popular for linux
<gkffjcs> how do I make a backup or copy of my kde wallet? I am about to re-install and want to make sure that I have a copy of my kde wallet for when I log back in.
<gkffjcs> ?
<DarkriftX> i was told not to do that bacause im on 7.10
<Walzmyn> willi_ballenthin, thankye. i've tried kino but it choaks on opening the files.
<Colonel_Panic> BTW, when I removed and reinstalled the Flash plugin, it installed version 9, not 10
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, ok, whoever told you is right , sorry, I assumed you were on Hardy
<DarkriftX> i havent upgraded because things are working great and i was told the "dist upgrade" fails regularly
<DarkriftX> i dont want to do a new install if i can help it
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, did you see my post above ?
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<hotpocket> darkriftx: you want to upgrade to 8.04, am I correct?
<DarkriftX> kinda
<hotpocket> whats the problem?
<DarkriftX> if i can do it without losing what I have
<Colonel_Panic> I already had the latest Java, and when I removed, then reinstalled libflash-mozplugin, it downloaded and installed flash 9 plugin for mozilla
<DarkriftX> well.... actually the problem isnt really a problem
<hotpocket> i think there was a way
<hotpocket> wait
<root> lavate ese culo
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, mine worked very well ... some adjustments had to be made afterwards tho
<DarkriftX> i installed the beta firefox (very old)
<hotpocket> there is a way to make a live cd out of your current install
<hotpocket> if that would help at all :V
<DarkriftX> and i wanted to use the newer one, but it doesnt come as an installer, it comes as a package of all the files
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, that's one of them
<DarkriftX> so someone told me how to do it if i was using hardy
<DarkriftX> which is what lead to this convo
<Walzmyn> willi_ballenthin, i'm not finding cinelerra in the repositories, didja spell it right?
<Colonel_Panic> Think maybe I have to uninstall Firefox 3 and step back down to the older version I was using before
<Colonel_Panic> ?
<Colonel_Panic> BluesKaj, I don't get what you mean
<Colonel_Panic> what do I have to do?
<willi_ballenthin> Walzmyn: yeah, doesnt look like its there
<willi_ballenthin> i know ive installed it before, but it must have been from their website
<willi_ballenthin> hmm
<Colonel_Panic> OK I downloaded the tar.gz of the Flash 10 player
<willi_ballenthin> Walzmyn: they have a repo
<willi_ballenthin> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, install sun-java-plugin
<Colonel_Panic> E: Couldn't find package sun-java-plugin"
<jals> any methods of getting suspend to work if it doesn't out of the box?
<hotpocket> jals: suspend doesn't work?
<jals> hotpocket, well, it suspends, maybe, but doesn't return from suspend
<hotpocket> wow
<hotpocket> uh
<hotpocket> did you try hibernate?
<hotpocket> does that work?
<jals> no
<hotpocket> try that and see if it works
<hotpocket> its similar to suspend
<jals> ...
<hotpocket> what?
<jals> i just said it doesn't
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> sorry
<jals> np
<jals> just was confused
<hotpocket> did you use a live cd or wubi install?
<jals> i installed with the live cd
<hotpocket> hmm, i don't know why it wouldn't work
<hotpocket> never heard of that problem before
<jals> it didn't in gutsy either
<jals> really? i think it's a common problem
<hotpocket> no
<hotpocket> works fine for me
<hotpocket> i don't know, I'm kinda new to ubuntu myself, but i know a lot about it and how to use it
<Colonel_Panic> has anybody else had this problem beforez?
<Colonel_Panic> *before*
<r2b2> what problem is it sorry ..
<jals> i googled a lot when i had gutsy but gave up
<jals> seems it's an issue for many people
<nainef> in konqueror, is there a way to have it use detailed list view by default?
<nainef> cause icon view will end me
<Walzmyn> willi_ballenthin, thank you. Sorry i skipped out, had to save the dog from a rainstorm
<hotpocket> good
<hotpocket> is the doggy wet?
<willi_ballenthin> haha np
<willi_ballenthin> im sorry i have to go get grocerys, but gl with the mpegs
<r2b2> can i have dhcp service,internet sharing, and samba all in just one server?
<Colonel_Panic> well, I installed the new Flash 10 plugin but I'm still getting the same problem
<hotpocket> what problem?
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, not yet, but the thunder was driving him up the wall
<hotpocket> ah
<Colonel_Panic> flash videos only play for a few seconds, then stop
<Colonel_Panic> sometimes they only play for a fractin of a second
<Colonel_Panic> *fraction*
<r2b2> what version of firefox are you using? i have firefox 2 and flash is working fine
<hotpocket> firefox 3 here and everything is fine
<jals> so i hit suspend, it seems to suspend, then when i hit my mouse button it does a cold boot
<jals> as if i'd shut down
<jals> any ideas/
<hotpocket> hmm
<r2b2> i had firefox 2 and 3 before but i uninstalled firefox 3 because im having problems with some addons, particularly firebug
<hotpocket> r2b2: use nightly tester tools to remove compatability issues
<hotpocket> on firefox 3
<r2b2> what's nightly tester tools, sorry?
<r2b2> well i guess i just have to wait for the official firefox 3 ..
<hotpocket> no
<Colonel_Panic> it looks like the connection to the streaming data is getting term,inated after a short period of time
<hotpocket> download firefox 3 again, install nightly tester tools, click remove compatibility, and when you install an extension that says its not supported, click force install
<r2b2> i c
<terran4000> Hey all, does anyone know where I can find the cairo bindings for SVG in k/ubuntu? I'm told they are in librsvg, but some odd application that I need require 'libsvg-cairo' (which is annoying) ...
<Colonel_Panic> what it "nightly teaser tools"?
<hotpocket> tester*
<Colonel_Panic> and can I use it with FF2?
<hotpocket> it lets you test extensions to see how they work on firefox3
<hotpocket> no
<hotpocket> its firefox 3 only
<hotpocket> =/
<Colonel_Panic> oh I see
<hotpocket> but it works really well for me
<Colonel_Panic> well
<Colonel_Panic> ...
<Colonel_Panic> it says "Not compatible with Firefox 3.0"
<hotpocket> when i am in the terminal, and there is the $ sign, does that mean I am root?
<Colonel_Panic> goddamn it
<Colonel_Panic> I kleep getting out of disk space errors whenever I try to do anything
<Colonel_Panic> it says my root partition has 4.5 GB used, and it's supposed to be a 9.2GB partition
<Colonel_Panic> how do I keep running out of disk space?
<terran4000> Colonel_Panic: maybe it's not actually 9.2gb?
<Colonel_Panic> it was when I created it
<Colonel_Panic> and
<terran4000> $ df -h
<Colonel_Panic> I changed the mount point of my /home dir to make more room in there
<Colonel_Panic> there should be at lead half a GB free
<terran4000> do "df -h"
<terran4000> Also, simply changing the mount point doesn't move any files ... so 'old' /home files might be left over there
<Colonel_Panic> but I can't see it
<Colonel_Panic> how can I delete those?
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, did you get your terminal / root question answered?
<terran4000> There MUST be a better way to do this but you shut down any programs you aren't using
<terran4000> then umount /home
<terran4000> then try: ls /home
<terran4000> if anything shows up in there then (assuming umount worked)
<terran4000> they probably shouldn't be there
<terran4000> BUT be warned ... usually NOT a good idea to just randomly umount /home.
<terran4000> Might be a better idea to boot into a live CD
<terran4000> and then mount the root partition into a temp folder
<Colonel_Panic> well I was trying to take a screenshot of Firefox to show you that it says Nightly Tester Tools is "Not compatible with Firefox 3.0"
<hotpocket> no I didn't walzmyn
<Colonel_Panic> but apparently I don't have enough free space to do a damn screenshot
<terran4000> heh ><
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, the $ just means that's where you type for the termial
<terran4000> need a spare HD
<terran4000> ?
<terran4000> I got 12 spares >_>
<hotpocket> does it m3ean im in root?
<hotpocket> I want a spare hdd
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, to the left of the $ will tell you who you are logged in as
<hotpocket> terran4000: mail me one
<hotpocket> i know
<hotpocket> how do i know if im logged in as root?
<Colonel_Panic> I launched filelight as kdesu
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, if you've just made a normal install, you are not, because root is not set up
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, but it would say something like hotpocket-root@computername$
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> whats the advantages of root?
<Colonel_Panic> do you think this disk space issue is causing the problem with the streaming media, too?
<Walzmyn> ubntu uses the sudo app instead of an acttuall root account
<terran4000> Root is God.
<hotpocket> oh ok
<terran4000> And if you play God you're in trouble
<terran4000> Thus, only use sudo
<hotpocket> i guess im in trouble :P
<Colonel_Panic> you can seriously eff up your installation as root
<Walzmyn> root can do anything it wants to the computer including fook it competely up
<hotpocket> oh ok
<Colonel_Panic> it's a safety measure
<hotpocket> so, it will say root?
<Walzmyn> that is one of the primary reasons linux is superiour to winders - the default is to be a normal user and you assumn admin privilidges only when you need to
<Colonel_Panic> better than doing it the Windows way and making OS-level functions completely transparent
<terran4000> Colonel_Panic: streaming media isn't 'really' streaming, it has to buffer a bit (usually in memory) but if it buffers to disk then yeah ... could be troublesome
<Colonel_Panic> that's what I'm thinking
<Colonel_Panic> if the buffer fills up real quick (say, after a second or two) then it will just stop
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, yes, i do not have one i can look at right quick, but if you swithced users to root, it would say root in the CLI line there.
<BluesKaj> helps to have a larger pipe than std dsl
<Colonel_Panic> so how can I take care of this issue?
<terran4000> deltree c:\
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> thanks
<terran4000> Colonel_Panic: first things first
<tekgeeklt> quick question ... anyone know why a fresh install would have trouble with not being able to resize any window? I see the little arrows when I go to the edge of any window but it won't let me resize
<Colonel_Panic> BluesKaj, my connection is fast cable
<terran4000> Colonel_Panic: try $ df -h
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, what are you trying to do that you want root privileges for?
<terran4000> and see what it says for used%
<hotpocket> oh nothing
<hotpocket> i was gonna install some new compiz plugins and it said not to be logged in as root
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, good ...video needs at least 300kbs (real speed)
<Walzmyn> by-the-by this whole user permissions thing is the reason Winders Vista is having so many issues. It is actully trying to do things right, but so many winders apps have been written to assumn God access that they cannot work with vista
<Colonel_Panic> this is unbelievable
<hotpocket> what?
<terran4000> ?
<Colonel_Panic> I just uninstalled the game Alien Arena because it's a huge filesystem hog
<Walzmyn> hotpocket, that's what the sudo command is for
<Colonel_Panic> and the YouTube video is still not working
<Walzmyn> su == switch user (no user name means 'root')
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> thanksw
<hotpocket> thanks*
<bittin> su = super suer
<bittin> *user
<Walzmyn> Colonel_Panic, have you tried rebooting to clear out anything that's running / tkaing up memory?
<Walzmyn> bittin,  I thought the terminal command su meant switch user?
<hotpocket> what DOES sudo mean?
<bittin> super user do
<hotpocket> o_O
<Walzmyn> ah, my mistake
<Colonel_Panic> ok I just deleted the alien-arena data, which frees up about half a GB
<Walzmyn> same principle, though :)
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'm going to reboot
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, which FF are you using ?
<Walzmyn> is there a way to set the default app for a file type to a program running in wine?
<Colonel_Panic> but I have to find a way to address the / partition space issue
<Colonel_Panic> Firefox 3
<terran4000> Colonel_Panic: Try booting into a live CD, then mounting the root partition and seeing is there is any useless clutter
<terran4000> Anyone know where libsvg-cairo lives in ubuntu?
<compilerwriter> Could someone please explain to me the workings of the window manager and the desktop environments?
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Colonel_Panic> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7480/screenshotce0.png
<Colonel_Panic> there. see?
<Colonel_Panic> I have tried restarting Firefox about 10 times
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, it's not compatible ...it says so in the ad
<Colonel_Panic> well I was told to use it in FF3 to diagnose my problem
<BluesKaj> nope , won't work
<am_> hey guys, i have installed the kde4 packages for beta1 and i have KDM4  running , but i am unsure how to add kde4 to kdm as a session option
<BluesKaj> FF3 is still in development , so it may be a few weeks before it'll work
<Walzmyn> am_ it should have done so automaticlly
<am_> Walzmyn: unfortunately it hasn't. the kde4 apps still work fine in kde3
<BluesKaj> FF3 final is supposed to be out this month ..sometime
<am_> so its installed correctly
<am_> just hasn't given me an option
<Colonel_Panic> and for some reason I can't uninstall all my add-ons
<Colonel_Panic> I was going to try that just in case
<am_> i don't mind adding it myself, i just need to know where to look
<Colonel_Panic> the uninstall button is always greyed out
<jtisme> how do i tell mplayer my default audio device is /dev/dsp
<Walzmyn> am_, i'm not sure, google it
<Colonel_Panic> I'm just going to reboot
<jtisme> /dev/dsp is not one of the audio choices in mplayer preferences
<Colonel_Panic> jesus this is almost as bad as dealing with Windows
<Colonel_Panic> biab
<compilerwriter> Perhaps BluesKaj I oversimplified my question.  What I would like to know is what is wm responsible for doing?  How does it interact with the desktop environment?  Kind of the kernel and the shell thing only with wm and de.
<BluesKaj> it manages which desktop environment you're using and the apps installed in that environment
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, AFAIK the windows manager is what makes the actual windows floating around and sends GUI signels from them to whatever backend is associated with them
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, the DE using the WM plus other apps to make a complete system to work with
<compilerwriter> So the it is the wm that is telling the computer that I am logged in oh a dozen or more times, and then it treats each window as a sort of terminal instance?
<stdin> compilerwriter: window manager is responsible for managing the windows, it gives them borders and controls and allows you to specify which to give focus to
<stdin> each time you login, one window manager instate in run for that session
<compilerwriter> It then also manages what then I see on the display file?
<compilerwriter> So if I were to log in terminal only I would not fire up a window manager at all?
<stdin> a window manager needs an X session to run on
<terran4000> yes to the second.
<stdin> it has nothing to do with files, just windows for applications
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, yes, you'd be just like my server upstairs which could just about have the monitor removed
<compilerwriter> So then it is X that tells the computer I am logged in a dozen times.  The window manager then manages all the windows in the X session?
<stdin> no, X doesn't tell the system how many times you're logged in
<stdin> when you login you start a shell, that then runs X, the WM and everything else
<Walzmyn> why are you logged in a dozen times?
<stdin> one X session and 11 shells, easy ;)
<compilerwriter> Well since my computer fires up a sort of windowed login and I don't start X manually.  I would guess that there is some sort of shell that is running that I log into that forks another shell and an X-session that then has a WM and DE of its own?
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, wikipedia might be able to explain this better than we are
<stdin> compilerwriter: yeah, KDM actually starts a shell and runs a script (that then starts X for you) and does the rest
<stdin> same goes for GDM/XDM
<Colonel_Panic> OK well the streaming video appears to be OK now...
<Tonren> I'm on Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.1, and my printout is REALLY REALLY slow.
<Colonel_Panic> but to fix this disk space issue, should I boot to a LiveCD?
<compilerwriter> Walzmyn when I do a who -ra it shows that user LOGIN is running on tty1-6 Since I am the only person logged into my machine I suppose I am those six people.
<Tonren> It set it up and configured everything instantly, but the page and printer only move once every 10 seconds or so.
<Colonel_Panic> What can I do from a live CD to correct the situation>
<Colonel_Panic> wouldn't a partitining tool be a better option?
<stdin> compilerwriter: LOGIN is not a user
<stdin> compilerwriter: it's the "command" that's listens on a TTY for a username/pass to start a shell for you
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, you just went over my head, but i think LOGIN is an application, not a user
<Walzmyn> yeah, what stdin said.
<Colonel_Panic> and I cannot enable or disable, or uninstall any firefox extensions either
<Colonel_Panic> it keeps telling me the extension will be enabled/disabled when Firefox restarts, but when I restart Firefox nothing happens
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, search for GParted partition editor , burn it and run it as a live cd to setup or edit the partitions ...it's my fav
<Colonel_Panic> OK lemme try that.
<compilerwriter> So the window manater literally just manages the windows that I have opened?  It requires and X session in order to do the job?  So where does compiz come in to the equation.  Is it the window manager?
<Colonel_Panic> any ideas on the Firefox addons problem?
<Walzmyn> compiz is a windows manager that replaces kwin (KDE's manager) and adds in a bunch of eye candy
<stdin> compilerwriter: yep, compiz is a window manager, a compositing enabled window manager
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, most addons won't work on a development browser like FF3
<Walzmyn> except i think they changed the name when compiz and beryl re-merged.
<Colonel_Panic> and there's no way to step back down to Firefox 2?
<stdin> Colonel_Panic: there is
<compilerwriter> Yes I am likeing some of the eye candy, I like flipping my cube about.
<stdin> Colonel_Panic: just install firefox-2
<Colonel_Panic> some of them were working  fine only yesterday
<BluesKaj> yes, you can go into adept and remove ff3 and reinstall ff2
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, the expose` feature was my favorite when i had it on my desktop
<compilerwriter> Some of the  effects don't seem to be working as I thought they would though.  I also had to disable all 3D screensavers to get round a display freeze up problem a few days ago.
<compilerwriter> Walzmyn what is the expose feature
<Colonel_Panic> it wont work
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, open  3 or 4 windows and press F8
<Colonel_Panic> it says "firefox 2 is already the newest version"
<nylt> Hi - I'm wanting to create a simple slideshow that will show photographs, and play music in the background.  Are there any good linux tools for doing this?
<BluesKaj> Colonel_Panic, did you remove ff3 first ?
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, compiz is an unfinished product, but it's got promise. My old distro had it setup very nice. Kubuntu seems to leave it for you to do most of the setup and i didn't have the patcience.
<Walzmyn> nylt, have you tried openoffice?
<nylt> Walzmyn: i've tried ooimpress, but the file sizes seemed to get really large
<Walzmyn> nylt, ok. I've never done a slideshow, OOo would be my only guess.
<compilerwriter> walzmyn isn't compiz the default on Hardy Heron?  Or was it just sort of upgraded because I was playing with it on Gutsy when the upgrade came through?
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, no, the default will always be Kwin it's part of KDE
<Walzmyn> compilerwriter, but you can easily enable it.
<Lmnbv> Hello everybody! I need some help! I have set up my 5.1 system, but movie and audio programms are using only the 2 front. I configured settings to 5.1 output without any results. Can anybody help me? What's the matter?
<Colonel_Panic> is there a way to just manually delete all the add-ons?
<Colonel_Panic> and start over fresh?
<MachinTrucChose> Colonel_Panic: that's more Firefox-centric. Try asking in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, try kparted
<MachinTrucChose> Walzmyn: I have Gparted already. Doesn't show anything. Qparted won't launch for some reason.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, are you trying to dual boot the computer?
<MachinTrucChose> Gparted shows the size only
<MachinTrucChose> Walzmyn: that's right.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, hmm, i've always found it easier to install windows first.
<MachinTrucChose> too late now :(
<MachinTrucChose> is there some Wubi equivalent for Windows, perhaps?
<MachinTrucChose> so I can install Windows without messing up my Kubuntu stuff?
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, windows is quite picky
<Walzmyn> wubi?
<MachinTrucChose> Wubi is that new Windows-friendly installer in Hardy. It lets you install K/Ubuntu without modifying partitions, it just creates a big file in Windows and uses that as a virtual filesystem.
<MachinTrucChose> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, what kinda machine you running (speed, ram)?
<MachinTrucChose> Pentium E2140 (dual core), 2Gb of RAM.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, and do you want to play games on the windows partition?
<MachinTrucChose> Walzmyn: yeah, the only reason I'm doing this is to play a game I just got.
<MachinTrucChose> couldn't get it to work in Wine
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, oh well, I was going to point you to virtualbox.
<MachinTrucChose> Walzmyn: Yeah if it was just some app I would've used a virtual machine.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, i dunna then bud. I know windows is real picky about installing. Basicly you have to fool it into thinking it's the only OS on the box
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, what game?
<MachinTrucChose> Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
 * Walzmyn nods
<MachinTrucChose> Boycotted the last 2 games in the series, but now I'm back...with a vengeance!
<MachinTrucChose> at least I want to. Stupid Windows won't install.
<Lmnbv> How can I set up my player programs? plz help
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, haha. I never heard of it. Never been big on sports type games. I'd rather go outside and play the real thing
<MachinTrucChose> I could say the same about FPS.
<Walzmyn> MachinTrucChose, you'd rather go out and shoot people for real?
 * Walzmyn grins
<MachinTrucChose> hehe
<Lmnbv> Somebody help me?
<_2> Lmnbv the second door on the left   --->
<Walzmyn> Lmnbv, i've no idea, try some forums
<_2> says "men" on the door you can't miss it.
<_2> oh did he already ask a valid question.   sorry, i just got here.
<corinth> Firefox only opens un-maxamized for me, and only just recently started doing it. Suggestions?
 * arriesp bye
<_2> corinth yes that's the way it's designed.
<Lmnbv> _2 very funny.......
<mefisto__> corinth: have you changed window decorations recently?
<Walzmyn> I thought apps were supposed to remember how they were closed?
<corinth> mefisto__: No.
<_2> corinth i get/got around it by resizing it to almost max,  and closing it.   that way it's not quite max'd cause they set it to not open maximized.  but it is still the same size.
<_2> Lmnbv like i said.  i didn't see your question.    would you like to repete it for me ?
<juan_> hola
<juan_> como se hace videoconferencia en ubuntú?
<corinth> _2: This has never happened for me before, though. o_O
<Walzmyn> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan_> ok, thanks
<_2> corinth </shrugs>
<Walzmyn> hope that helped you, I've no idea what it said
<_2> basicly it said join  #kubuntu-es  for spanish help
<MachinTrucChose> he wanted to do videoconferencing.
<MachinTrucChose> !videoconferencing
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Walzmyn> somewhere on the net is a website with pictures of funny signs - my favorite is "this machine does not have a brain, you will have to use your own"
<Haza> Walzmyn: Heheh
<Haza> Walzmyn: If you find it let me know. I could use that sign on the computers at the office
<Walzmyn> Haza as far as I remember, it was a homemade sign
 * Walzmyn steps outside
<Haza> Walzmyn: Looks like it. Can't find it on google
<tempb0y> hi all. has anyone had any luck installing kubuntu on dell poweredge 1950?
<shane__> in terminal what comand do i use to see what version of kubu 8.0 i think im kde4 but im not sure
<_2> lsb_release -R
<_2> or -r
<_2> or -a for all lsb info
<shane__> ok whats the rest of the comand
<_2> there is no "rest of the comand"   what do you mean ?
<shane__> in terminal i wright just -r or lsb_release -R
<_2> lsb_release -r
<shane__> ok i have 8.4
<shane__> is ther a way to tell if its kde4 or kde3
<myk_robinson> anyone use NetworkManager to VPN? I have established my VPN connection, but how do i access exported resources? I am trying to help a friend test his openvpn setup
<_2> open konqueror, help about shane__
<_2> or maybe kwin* --version
<azzco> How does one extract a lmza file?
<myk_robinson> there should be an lmza app in the respoitory. Install it, them i think Ark can extract it
<Haza> Walzmyn: http://www.hazamonzo.co.uk/files/warning_sign.png
<crimsun> azzco: lzma -d
<solo> can someone tell me how to ( in kopete ) how to make it show the persons picture in the chat window??
<Walzmyn> haza looks good, you make it?
<azzco> solo: that's for the styles, you can have the persons photo in the toolbar aswell though
<Haza> Walzmyn:  I found the basic sign and added the text
<solo> how?
<Walzmyn> haza, nice
<udyrfrykte> setting>configure>contack list> use contact photos when available
<Haza> Walzmyn: Cheers :)
<azzco> thanks crimsun, worked it out with that command.
<solo> udyrfrykte> ok now how do i get it in the chat windows?
<solo> azzco> what do you mean for the styles??
<Darlok_Williams> Is there an alternative to F-Spot that actually gives the user the power to change the way it works?  I'm specifically looking for a way to use /home/Pictures/ for my entire family's photo collection (sharing the database between all users on the local computer)...
<azzco> solo: main kopete window, Settings, Configure, Appearance, Chat Window, Get hot new stuff
<GatewayPIITux> Kubuntu is so slow!
<GatewayPIITux> How can I speed it up?
<dbglt> GatewayPIITux: buy more ram
<udyrfrykte> thats a very general question
<tekgeeklt> well if you are running a p2 it will be slow heh
<udyrfrykte> hey, If I install kubuntu on a dell inspiron 1525N (the model that comes with ubuntu 7.10) will I run into any problems?
<tekgeeklt> try it out with the live cd before you install
<tekgeeklt> if you are going to dual boot it .. then there will be no problems
<GatewayPIITux> I have 48MB of RAM. Is that enough?
<tekgeeklt> hahaha
<GatewayPIITux> I got it with 16
<Dragnslcr> GatewayPIITux- probably not, especially for KDE or Gnome
<tekgeeklt> you have to have a minimum of 128megs of ram for it to work okay
<GatewayPIITux> Anyway, Firefox takes almost three minutes to start.
<tekgeeklt> you need at least 256 and a good video card to get the graphics to work okay
<dbglt> GatewayPIITux: 48mb? Yeah... I wouldn't be usng kde, to be honest
<GatewayPIITux> I have 166 MHz Pentium.
<_2> tekgeeklt i run a p1 100mhz and kde is not slow here.
<dbglt> GatewayPIITux: ....
<dbglt> no you don't
<dbglt> ;p
<tekgeeklt> yea if your not using for all kinds of nifty neat stuff it will work
<GatewayPIITux> Yes, it is a Gateway Solo. Is that a good model?
<tekgeeklt> but its memory that really counts for loading stuff
<udyrfrykte> does anyone know if the inspiron 1420N will support desktop effects?
<tekgeeklt> GatewayPIITux: your computer is over 10 years old
<tekgeeklt> for 300 bux you can get a good 2ghz computer to run
<GatewayPIITux> I was able to fix the bad LCD by swapping it. I took me eight hours but now it runs great!
<GatewayPIITux> Should I go back to NT 4?
<udyrfrykte> thats with the 128MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400M GS
<GatewayPIITux> I only paid $200
<tekgeeklt> no you should get more ram
<GatewayPIITux> Also, the battery is very hot.
<tekgeeklt> well if its a laptop you are going to pay more for what you get
<Dragnslcr> GatewayPIITux- I don't think a P2 system is ever going to run any desktop environment at a useable speed
<GatewayPIITux> Should I use my 800MHz PIII Gateway Solo instead?
<tekgeeklt> I paid 500 for my core 2 duo 1.6ghz  1gig of ram 80gig hard drive  Lenovo
<tekgeeklt> but I have found that the best place to pick up used computers is from craigslist
<udyrfrykte> Overall with a case and everything it's $850. 2 gb ram, 120 gb HD, it's pretty nice
<Dhraakellian> I appear to have run out of space on /boot
<GatewayPIITux> Craigslist is dangerous.
<tekgeeklt> craigslist is not dangerous .. its the only place you can get stuff locally and you are able to check it out before you buy it
<LeeJunFan> especially the personals :) lol
<Dhraakellian> would the best course of action be to uninstall all but the latest version of linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic?
<tekgeeklt> ebay is worse cause you buy stuff and you don't know anything about it
<tekgeeklt> but the new asus eee pc laptops selling for 300 bux are running linux with an 800/900mhz processor
<tekgeeklt> thats 300 bux brand new for a laptop
<udyrfrykte> the eee is nice if it's not your default computer
<KrimReaper> can any1 tell me how i can configure usb inernet ? or even ethernet inernet ?
<tekgeeklt> they have a solid state drive so its all perm memory
<GatewayPIITux> I like my IBM Thinkpad X41 Tablet, but it keeps crashing! :(
<_2> KrimReaper ifconfig
<tekgeeklt> I had issues with another OS so I loaded 8.04 last night to test it out but I am having just a couple of issues
<GatewayPIITux> Usually crashes at the IBM logo or during Windows installation.
<_2> KrimReaper or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tekgeeklt> crashes during the load would most likely be a memory issue
<_2> KrimReaper or use knetwork manager
<GatewayPIITux> tekgeeklt: Also, mouse goes to top of screen when CPU gets hot.
<tekgeeklt> since none of the software is loaded you have cpu, memory and video working an nothing else
<KrimReaper> ty
<tekgeeklt> if its a laptop I would have it cleaned out cause people don't do that and they heat up alot
<GatewayPIITux> Okay, brb
<JuJuBee> I installed kde4.1 and now when I try to logout, the computer freezes (or seems to) screen goes blank and after 20 min I have to 3 finger salute.  Any suggestions?
<tekgeeklt> one issue I am having with my computer is that I only get 3 virtual desktops so I get a triangle when I use my 3d box
<tekgeeklt> I try to change that and it just resets back to what it was
<_2> JuJuBee there may be a bug report on that,  did you check the forums   and ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<heinkel_111> how can i find out which processes needs stopping in order to unmount /home
<_2> fuser ?     but i would sujest that it's probably your shell
<_2> if any user is logged in then /home is probably in use.
<_2> run sudo openvt -fc 12     logout all and press ctrl+alt+f12   use that console to umount /home
<_2> might add -- su -     on the end of the openvt command
<tekgeeklt> is there a way to turn off compiz fusion for a minute to test something and then turn it on again without haveing to go through all the settings again?
<Dragnslcr> tekgeeklt- kwin --replace and compiz --replace
<tekgeeklt> thank you
<tekgeeklt> I am having issues with the four virtual desktops ... I had 2 when I first installed kubuntu and then I installed compiz-fusion and now i have 3 not 4 and I can't change it .. it keeps getting reset to 1.. but 3 show up
<tekgeeklt> and I can't resize any windows ... it shows that I can but it does not work ... those are pretty much the only two issues I am having so far
<notplus_M> I just installed that EeeUbuntu thing and am currently trying to switch from Gnome to KDE.  I got kubuntu-desktop installed but now I am trying to uninstall gnome.  I tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but that didn't seem to work.  Is there a metapackagefor all gnome-specific apps that I can just remove?
<Dragnslcr> tekgeeklt- make sure that KDE's System Settings is set for one desktop, then use the Compiz settings for the cube
<Haza> Any good recommendation for a VoIP client?
<Haza> *recommendations
<_2> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<tekgeeklt> Dragnslcr: when I look at the configure desktops on kde it does show 1 desktop but I haven't been able to find it in compiz but I will check again
<_2> notplus_M   ^  see ubottu
<Dragnslcr> tekgeeklt- General -> Desktop Size
<tekgeeklt> okay let me check
<tekgeeklt> haha thats what I have been looking for since last night .. thank you
<tekgeeklt> much better
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<tekgeeklt> now I just have to figure out if there is a setting for resizing any window ... pretty much everything else works other than programs I need to get stuff to work
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember having that problem
<tekgeeklt> yea I don't know what is going on with it .. I get the little arrow on the edge or corner of any window but it won't let me resize
<tekgeeklt> I was running PClinuxOS for the past few months on all my computers which has some more direct ways to figure out stuff ... I installed this last night cause the wireless drivers would dump if I did any large transfers at all
<tekgeeklt> I would watch a movie over the network and then it would stop after a few min and then I had to re initialize it
<tekgeeklt> this one is alot more reliable
<BluesKaj> tekgeeklt, what sort of media setup are you running a networked PVR etc ?
<tekgeeklt> um not sure what you are asking?
<BluesKaj> watching tv thru a media center
<tekgeeklt> oh no
<tekgeeklt> I download movies and put them on a samba share on my main file server and then I watch them or listen to mp3's on my laptop around the house
<tekgeeklt> when I was running PClinuxOS  it would just kill the wireless card in a min or so
<tekgeeklt> but works fine in windows and then I put the kubuntu live cd in and it worked okay so I installed kubunu
<tekgeeklt> kubuntu
<BluesKaj> right
<tekgeeklt> it was just a driver issue but there was no updated driver for pclos
<tekgeeklt> I am still a noob when it comes to linux but I can get it up and running and mostly configured
<tekgeeklt> I just have been a computer tech for over 10 years I mainly do hardware and am not much into figuring out software
<BluesKaj> I use a wired setup with a TiVo and and 2 PCs hooked to a router . I can transfer movies/videos ,music and photos between the devices
<_2> mostly configured ?     ;/
<tekgeeklt> haha
<tekgeeklt> yea I don't know how to do any compiling or add programs without going to a site that shows you how to set it up without the package manager
<tekgeeklt> I would like to get the dvr hooked up to the router here so I could go through all those shows
<haryono_> why my pc hang many times?
<tekgeeklt> when does it hang up?
<DJG9282> Can any of you direct me on how i can give privledges to other users to use KPPP for some reason i click on the icon for the othe users it won't put the KPPP window up for dial up
<haryono_> many times after  some process of open website or chating etc
<haryono_> my pc hang up when i try to open website, chatting etc.Why?
<BluesKaj> tekgeeklt, which pvr are you running?
<tekgeeklt> dvr?   its just the basic cable company here
<BluesKaj> ok
<tekgeeklt> scientific altanta device for cox cable
<BluesKaj> cat5/6 or some such out ?
<_2> DJG9282 maybe add them to the "dialout" group ?   or edit /etc/sudoers and add them like this "ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:kppp"   then anyone can access kppp
<tekgeeklt> I think there is one it does have a usb but its downstairs
<_2> err wait. you don't use sudo for kppp my bad.
<tekgeeklt> I could just get the model number and see online if there is any tweaks for it
<BluesKaj> some of those outputs aren't connected to anything inside
<_2> DJG9282 i'd say add to the dialout group  maybe.
<tekgeeklt> its my roommate who has the huge plasma tv downstairs and the dvr hooked up to it .. they record shows all day on it
<myk_robinson> does anyone have a definite fix for the hard drive load cycle issue yet?
<DJG9282> hmm looked into that and i don't see a dial-up group
<mefisto__> DJG9282: dialout not dial-up
<_2> not dial-up  dialout
<DJG9282> oh that either sorry...
<DJG9282> neither are there in any groupings
<_2> /exec -o grep dialout /etc/group
<_2> say that back to me
<DJG9282> what you just wrote?
<_2> yep
<DJG9282> could not find script it says
<DJG9282> -o
<_2> hm.  ok.  so new konvo can't handle simple command structure
<_2> well in a terminal     grep dialout /etc/group
<tekgeeklt> so I when I downloaded all the compiz-fusion and emerald .. I look in emerald and I don't see any themes at all...
<tekgeeklt> is there a website where you can download new themes for emerald?
<DJG9282> _2: it gives me a listing of all three users
<tekgeeklt> when I had issues like this in pclos I had to go into the hardware settings and actually activate 3d for the gui and then everything looked better
<tekgeeklt> but I haven't seen any 3d option like that
<_2> DJG9282 ok then they are already there.    idk.
<_2> DJG9282 in a terminal as the other user  run   kppp
<DJG9282> hmmm you do find it strange then that it won't allow me to use KPPP for the other users then?
<_2> see if it gives errors
<DJG9282> ok i'll give it a shot thanks
<Xavura> Anyone around?
<Xavura> Anyone around?
<BluesKaj> Xavura, just us germs
<_2> no
<Xavura> Not sure if that last message got through, it told me I had to register first
<_2> then don't try to pm people
<Xavura> I didn't.
<Xavura> Ok well I have successfully stolen the HDD out of my Mother's computer, hooked it up to my PC and installed Kubuntu on it - huzzah.
<Xavura> Now I just need to get the Internet working and it's proving a real pain the the ass.
<Xavura> My router is connected to my PC via USB, someone told me it'd be easier if it was Ethernet but that's not an option
<Xavura> + my router sucks, so where do I go from here?
<Xavura> Anyone? Anything? I've been stuck for the last 2 hours with this.
<epimeth> Xavura: didn't find anything on google?
<Xavura> I ALWAYS search Google before asking anything, anywhere
<Xavura> All I've found on Google, is that apparently routers connected via USB are *really hard* to set-up on Linux
<Xavura> Nowhere have I found a way to actually do it.
<epimeth> hmm
<epimeth> what router do you have?
<Xavura> BT Voyager 205 ADSL Router
<Xavura> One of the worst ever made, I'm quite proud of it
<Xavura> ...
<[zEr0-x]> when I'm installing kubuntu, the installation stops at 82%.... anybody can help me ?
<epimeth> Xavura: sorry buddy... I can't find anything either
<BluesKaj> Xavura, use the ethernet cable instead of the usb for linux
<Xavura> I CAN'T.
<Xavura> Not a possibility as I said before.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<tekgeeklt> is this a laptop? or a desktop
<Xavura> So Linux can't even connect to the Internet with a router connected via USB
<BluesKaj> why not buy a cheapie ethernet hub like a linksys
<Xavura> ...and everyone always told me how great it was
<Xavura> Because I shouldn't have to
<Xavura> plus I'm broke.
<BluesKaj> hook the linksys to the ethernet input on the router
<Xavura> I don't have a linksys.
<tekgeeklt> the problem is the manufacturers don't bother making items that are supported for linux ... you usually have to pay more for network devices that will work with linu
<tekgeeklt> linux
<Xavura> Well that's pretty dumb.
<tekgeeklt> yea it is
<Xavura> So I've just wasted 6 hours getting the HDD working and installing Kubuntu, to have no Internet
<Xavura> That's great.
<BluesKaj> only for wireless , tekgeeklt ...most routers run linux right out of the box
<Xavura> Mine isn't wireless.
<Xavura> and it certainly isn't working out of the box
<Xavura> Kubuntu doesn't even say anything when I plug the USB cable in
<Xavura> Stupid...
<[zEr0-x]> Xavura, havent' you try to find the driver at the manufacturer webpage ?
<Xavura> I have
<haryono> my RAM is 384 is it enough for running Linux Kubuntu and all application?
<tekgeeklt> well yea hardwired they work fine ... but there is alot of network cards out there that are strickly for windows... they usually have less hardware on them and windows emulates it via software which is another stupid resource hog
<Xavura> They only have drivers for Windows and Mac OS X
<Xavura> Typical.
<Xavura> There has to be something I can do, seriously... this is so retarded it's not even funy
<Xavura> funny*
<tekgeeklt> if the router had a cat 5 plug on it I would say buy a 10 dollar card and a 5 dollar cable
<tekgeeklt> but then that defeats the idea you are trying to work on
<BluesKaj> haryono, depends what apps you ...heavy video laden apps might run a bit slow
<Xavura> It has a cat5 port
<Xavura> and I have a cable
<Xavura> but it's NOT an option
<tekgeeklt> why is that not an option?
<Xavura> The ethernet port on my PC won't work.
<[zEr0-x]> You should have tryed kubuntu without installing
<tekgeeklt> its not working .. I would try going into the bios and turn it on ... I have had mine turned off in my computer in the bios
<BluesKaj> the ethernet port should be easy to setup , Xavura
<tekgeeklt> but then you can buy a network card and plug that in
<Xavura> Hmm
<Xavura> I'm on Windows right now and
<Xavura> I went to the device manager
<haryono> My RAM is 384 is it enough for KDE Amarok and Kaffeine CD/VCD Player ?
<Xavura> and to the network card
<Xavura> and lo and behold
<Xavura> "This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)"
<tekgeeklt> alot of times the built in network card is turned off in the bios if you have been using a usb or wireless to save resources
<Xavura> I checked the bios
<Xavura> It's on.
<tekgeeklt> okay
<Xavura> So...
<Xavura> But I launched Terminal
<Xavura> and typed ifconfig
<Xavura> and it showed eth0
<Xavura> so, doesn't that mean that the ethernet thing IS working?
<BluesKaj> haryono, as long as you don't run anything else at the same time
<Lichte> how do I keep Audacity from starting jackd on startup ??
<tekgeeklt> eth0 is just saying ethernet port 0 I think ...
<Xavura> Yeah but
<Xavura> If the ethernet port was broken or not working
<Xavura> it wouldn't show it, right?
<tekgeeklt> yea
<BluesKaj> yeah Xavura , you still have to configure the ethernet connection
<Xavura> That doesn't matter
<Xavura> Windows says my ethernet device is not working properly
<Xavura> So I need to figure out why and fix it
<tekgeeklt> you could try the dma and irq settings but windows should just see it
<epimeth> Xavura: when you plug a cable in to the ethernet ports, does a light appear in each?
<tekgeeklt> but fixing it in windows does not mean it will just work in ubuntu ...
<haryono> BluesKaj  dont runing anything else u mean?
<Xavura> Not sure epimeth
<Xavura> The light on my router didn't glow
<Xavura> and it should if it's connected
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> are you sure there isn't anything wrong with the cable itself?  have you tried a different one?
<BluesKaj> Xavura, the connection icon would indicate whether or not it's working
<Xavura> The cable is fine
<Xavura> I use it for my games console.
<Lichte> how do I keep Audacity from starting jackd on startup ??
<Lichte> how do I keep Audacity from starting jackd on startup ??
<|Toad> my comptuer just updated it's intel 8xx/9xx video drivers, but i'm running amd/ati
<|Toad> why is it updating intel drivers?
<|Toad> i just got into a little quarrel with a buddy on how oses do update thier video drivers when updates come out but only video drivers they are using
<|Toad> which makes sense
<|Toad> but then what just happened?
<Jucato> |Toad: basically the package manager will update anything that can be updated *if* it is installed. whether or not you're actually using those doesn't matter
<|Toad> thats what i said
<|Toad> but he said if it updated it, the computer must be using it
<|Toad> but i dont take him seriously, because he's an apple faboy
 * Jucato suggests your friend see a doctor...
<Jucato> heh I have no idea how Apple updates stuff
<Jucato> but that's how it is in most Linux distributions. I'm guessing what you saw updated was the generic intel drivers that come with all basic Kubuntu installatios (the free intel drivers)
<|Toad> that's exactly what i said
<|Toad> it came with the installation
<|Toad> and it keeps everythign up to date
<|Toad> it makes sense, if adapt sees it as installed, when an update comes out, it will tell me about it
<|Toad> i told him thaat all oses have basic core drivers for all types of hardware, not just the ones you need
<|Toad> the plug and play model wouldn't work otherwise
<|Toad> thank you Jucato for proving me right
<Jucato> |Toad: if he argues why Kubuntu installs stuff you don't need, well tell him that Kubuntu is made to install and work on almost any hardware combination as much as possible
<Jucato> (try doing that with a OS X! :P)
<|Toad> i tried using os x-86 on this laptop
<|Toad> it couldnt find the hard drivve
<|Toad> i bet it'd work on my 'server' though
<|Toad> that has a 915 chipset
<|Toad> but it's currently running xp pro
<|Toad> and thats fine with me
<frybye> Hi - I can -see- the diff. resources of my 2 x pc's in the Smb4K network browser but when I try and access soemthing on the other pc I get a fault report saying error 2 -mount error and refering mt to man mount.cifs - which has about 50 pages of stuff i dont understand..
<frybye> apparently the directories (listed in Smb- as drives -) need to be mounted - how?
<frybye> hmmm nothing but lag and netsplits here today or what.. hmmm
<frybye> how do i mount drives that are on another pc so I can have access to them with smb???
<frybye> jeez - when is this netsplit going to finnish....?
<kde4> 3
<kde4> hi
<frybye> hi kde4 I gotta got to work now - see you here latter...
<Xavura> Someone do /ctcp KX os
<Xavura> I got it working! :D
<Xavura> sorry Xavura*
<Xavura> No more Windows FTW.
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<progreSSive> i need help please
<progreSSive> ubuntu 8.04
<sigma_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<progreSSive> cannot set up a mic
<sigma_> are you on kubuntu?
<progreSSive> and when i open the sound recorder, it says "your audio capture settings are invalid. please correct them in the multimedia settings"
<progreSSive> nope, i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<progreSSive> am i in the wrong channel? :)
<sigma_> why are you asking in #kubuntu?
<sigma_> try #ubuntu
<progreSSive> ok, sorry )
<jessica> is there a way to get it so when you try and accsess a folder it will ask for a password i tryed kgpg and that only lets your compress and encript i want its so its like a normal folder just needing a sercure password to get the information
<alesan> hi, I must say kubuntu has the ugliest fonts ever ;) seriously, some web pages are ok, other are absolutely bad. should I install something specific?
<jessica> web pages ?? are you sure thats not the web designer just choising a font you don't like ?
<alesan> yes I am. *I* am the designer of some of those web pages.
<alesan> and just before reinstalling 8.04 they were fine.
<alesan> I didnt upgrade, but I performed a new installation, so I didn't retain any older package
<hometzu> alesan: did you download the MS TTF fonts package?
<alesan> hometzu: what is the exact name of the package?
<Pennycook> alesan: You won't have most of your TrueType fonts installed by default.
<alesan> is it in ne of the standard repos?
<alesan> s/ne/one
<Pennycook> alesan: msttcorefonts I think
<alesan> that was not installed.
<Pennycook> As I said, it's not installed by default.
<jessica> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<hometzu> alesan: it isn't by default because of legal issues
<alesan> I completely understand the problem. I just said, that package was not installed on my system. I hope the situation will improve now ;)
<sigma_> yeah aka ms are bastards!
<jessica> the sure are !
<hotpocket> hi
<jessica> !hi
<jessica> :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<LilSarge> hello
<alesan> well... they released those fonts after all ;) back few years ago you had to copy them by hand from a window installation
<jessica> sorry im obsessed by the bot at the moment ill use it when ever i can
<jessica> ill try to only use it when needed
<hotpocket> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? besides the 1 letter difference in the name?
<jessica> one has kde one has gnome
<Pennycook> hotpocket: Ubuntu uses Gnome by default, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> and whats the difference betweent those?
<jessica> google it
<hotpocket> k
<hotpocket> ill do that later
<jessica> its the GUI (graphical user interface)
<sigma_> kde rocks, gnome doesnt:)
<hotpocket> i personally use ubuntu
<hometzu> hotpocket: lots of differences in looks, very little functionally
<hotpocket> im just banned from #ubuntu :(
<hotpocket> thats why im in here
<hometzu> lol
<Pennycook> hotpocket: There's nothing to stop you from installing Ubuntu + KDE, or Kubuntu + Gnome.  Kubuntu is really Ubuntu with a different set of default packages.
<jessica> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<jessica> there you go
<hotpocket> ok
<sigma_> why did they ban you?
<hotpocket> oh ok
<jessica> whay are you banned
<hotpocket> uh
<jessica> *why
<hotpocket> my friend was spamming ubuntu off topic, and since i was saying lmao at it
<alesan> hometzu: I wouldn;t say that. Difference between gnome and KDE is not on "looks"...
<hotpocket> i got banned from #ubuntu even though i wasnt spamming #ubuntu
<hotpocket> i wasnt even really spamming
<hotpocket> it was my friend
<hotpocket> yeah
<hotpocket> :(
<jessica> i got banned from arch linux irc but i deserved it so i carnt complain
<sigma_> lol
<hotpocket> what did you do?
<jessica> i told them to do "rm -rf  / no-preserve-root" <<< DON'T DO IT
<hotpocket> LMAO
<hotpocket> ARE YOU SEROIUS
<hotpocket> serious*
<jessica> yer
<hotpocket> lmao
<jessica> they anoyed me and inuslted me
<hotpocket> ok
<hotpocket> thats not good
<hotpocket> so uh
<jessica> and some one asked for help so i told them that would fix there problem
<hometzu> alesan: kind of a dumbed down answer since you can run gtk+ in kde and qt in gnome
<sigma_> holy crap, now thats just downright dodgy
<hotpocket> i booted a pclinux os live cd
<hotpocket> pclinux sucks
<hotpocket> i dont like the gui
<hotpocket> and i went to the irc channel
<jessica> i dont mind pclinuxos
<hotpocket> pclinux os irc had 20 people and the support channel had 23 people
<hotpocket> LMAO
<jessica> i hate the GUI too thoughyour just have to put your own on
<hotpocket> no on responded
<smAs__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hotpocket> oh wait
<sigma_> i ran one of those commands and lost all of my data on my media hdd, sad day that was :( it wasnt even backed up
<jessica> o crap im late for work
<hotpocket> i can go to kubuntu offtopic
<alesan> smAs__: indeed
<jessica> got to go bye x
<hotpocket> bye
<hotpocket> its 1:52 am
<sigma_> 8:53am here
<hotpocket> whats your location?
<hotpocket> im in the united states
<sigma_> south africa
<hotpocket> o_O
<hotpocket> wow
<sigma_> i wish i was there, fast internet
<hotpocket> isnt ubuntu an african word or something?
<alesan> I heard "bubuntu" is a south african word right?
<hotpocket> ubuntu*
<sigma_> its a south african distribution lol
<hotpocket> lmao
<hotpocket> its awesome
<sigma_> mark shuttleworth - founder of canonical is south african
<hotpocket> i should have installed damn small linux lmao
<sigma_> alesan: wouldn't know, all i know is that ubuntu embraces teamwork and some other stuff
<sigma_> our government wants to use linux so they call me for advise and tell me they want to run ms internet explorer with crossover and not a native browser. to this day i do not know what they are trying to achieve
<LilSarge> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MugQDD2FcKQ
<LilSarge> govt. is stupid
<sigma_> they even refused to use kontact. i mean come on, even the german govt uses that
<alesan> sigma_: what is your government? I mean, which country are you talking about?
<sigma_> south africa
<alesan> ah ok sorry
<alesan> you just said that :)
<DarkriftX> ok, really new to sed, and man/google arent giving much help. im trying to remove everything from a txt file except for a table. everything between  <table qaid="10002" and the next </table> after that should be kept. what would be the easiest way to do this ?
<xt828> i rebooted my computer, and when i try to log in to kubuntu it gives me an error message about kstartupconfig being unable to start
<oilinki> hi, using konversation irc client: do you know how to make this client to highlight an tab (eg #kubuntu with red color) if there is activity on the tab?
<hotpocket> i might
<hotpocket> well, its default red when someone types your name, and green when someone responds
<smAs__> xt828: ls -l /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<Pennycook> oilinki: I think by default Konversation highlights the text on tabs green if there's activity and red when somebody uses your nick.  If you want to change that; go to Settings > Configure Konversation -> Notifications -> Tabs.
<hotpocket> found it
<hotpocket> you beat me to it v_v
<oilinki> hotpocket: actually this is now working for #kubuntu@freenet, but does not work for another irc-server (ircnet)
<hotpocket> its actually colors
<xt828> smAs__: i'll have to reboot to do that, waht should it do?
<hotpocket> wait
<hotpocket> go to settings/configure konversation/colors
<oilinki> I'll have to do a cross cheking again
<smAs__> xt828: can you still log on cli
<xt828> smAs__: when it boots, after selecting OS in grub, it dumps me to a command line as root, and i type reboot to get into kde
<oilinki> hotpocket, Pennycook thanks for the help. I think I can do it now.
<smAs__> xt828: you boot normal or single user mode?
<xt828> smAs__: whatever the default is, i haven't changed it
<smAs__> ok you might try recovery mode first and see if you end up in X
<xt828> smAs__: how do i do that?
<crackhead_25_> who knows the best way to rip individual video/audio combination tracks off a dvd into selfcontained mpeg's??
<smAs__> if not check ls -l /usr/bin/kstartupconfig and see if all user have the right to xecute rwxr-xr-x
<oilinki> now the colors work well. thanks again for the info. I wanted to change from pidgin to konversations as this seems to be lighter client.
<crackhead_25_> i.e. i have a dvd with two videos on them accessible via a menu. how do i rip them each for use on a website?
<smAs__> it tells you in grub xt828
<smAs__> are you able to use a cli irc client xt828
<xt828> smAs__: nope
<xt828> smAs__: but i have an install of ubuntu that i'm using atm
<crackhead_25_> anyone?
<Pennycook> crackhead_25_: I think K3B could probably do that.
<xt828> smAs__: that didn't work
<baudthief> Is it bad practice to mount a drive inside a "folder"? ie: Music/Trance/<drive1 contents>, Music/Metal/<drive2 contents>
<baudthief> I thought of symlinking, but for some reason the symliks dont work over samba on my Ubuntu box (works on windows though)
<smAs> xt828: find the ls -l /usr/bin/kstartupconfig file from your current system
<smAs> the /usr/bin/kstartupconfig file on your broken install xt828
<Pennycook> baudthief: Nah, that's fine.  I've personally got my music, videos etc mounted in /home.
<xt828> smAs: it gave me the result -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root *some numbers* /usr/bin/kstartupconfig
<smAs> ok that is ok xt828
<smAs> ok xt828 this looks like a permissions probllem ... reboot, log in and do chown -R username:users /home/username that should do it
<xt828> okeydoke, be back soon
<xt828> smAs: it told me that is couldn't find /home/xt828
<baudthief> Pennycook: thanks!
<Parker1> Can anyone help me configure my ATI Radeon 7000 for Dual Dislpay
<GavinDamage> how do i create the equivalent of a batch file in linux
<ActionParsnip> GavinDamage: with a bash script
<ActionParsnip> GavinDamage: open your favourite text editor and paste #!/bin/sh at the top
<ActionParsnip> then code the script as you would a windows batch file
<ActionParsnip> GavinDamage: remember to chmod u+x <script name> to make it executable
<LilSarge> HaLlo aLl
<ActionParsnip> hi LilSarge
<LilSarge> how are you
<Parker1> Anyone help me with Xserver config?
<GavinDamage> do i have to put END at the end
<ActionParsnip> LilSarge: not bad, you ok
<GavinDamage> of the script
<LilSarge> doin better
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: What sort of config?
<eagles051387> hey guys i am having a networkign issue. at home i use static ips on my internal network. before i left the house today i switched it back to automatic and to get ip via dhcp
<ActionParsnip> GavinDamage: no, you can add exit codes if you wish though but its not necessary
<Parker1> Configuring xserver-xorg
<eagles051387> when i came to turn it on and work it seems to have reverted back to the static ip setup and this is after the 2 updated packages released this morning
<GavinDamage> cool thankyou
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: Yeah what do you need to do?
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: try modifying /etc/networking/interfaces you will need kdesu
<Parker1> well it's telling me to enter the bus ID and when I do it tells me it's wrong.
<Parker1> Which is stupid because it isn't wrong. Do you think it's because I didn't put the exact description of the device? Does it need the exact desscription, or can I call it whatever I want?
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: Did you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Parker1> Yes
<Parker1> i am trying to enable to dual Display
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: Dual display. Right. Can't help you sorry. I think you might be able to enable it in the KDE system settings
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: That's all I've got. Sorry
<Parker1> Okay forget dual display then. Can you help me install this device using a different driver?
<Parker1> Maybe help me figure out how to Identify the Bus?
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: I know there is a good command for that, I just can't remember it. Myabe you could find it using lspci?
<Parker1> Yeah I've done that, and that's what is going on. It's telling that's incorrect;. Bloody thing.
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: What graphics card is it?
<Parker1> ATI Radeon 7000
<sonoftheclayr> Parker1: And the driver is installed?
<Parker1> Yes
<Parker1> I think I might have figured it out. I think I just have to edit this /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Parker1: backup the original first
<ActionParsnip> Parker1: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.12th June2008 or some crap
<eagles051387> i need help with networking issues can anyone help
<eagles051387> hey SaraSmith
<eagles051387> hows your machine working
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: if you want dhcp, edit you /etc/networking/interfaces file and put iface <NIC name> enet dhcp instead of static
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip  thats funny cuz the day before yesterday i could just change it from system settings
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip what exactly in there do i change
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip do i change where it says iface eth0 inet static change it to dynamic
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: where it says static, put dhcp. Id comment out all the ip settings too, but leave them there incase
<Parker1> Does anyone know to upgrade dapper to Hardy in terminal?>
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip ok then run ifconfig eth0 down then up
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip stupid question how do i comment them out
<engineer> //
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: put a # at the start of the line to comment out
<eagles051387> tried // and ##
<eagles051387> they didnt grey out or anything
<engineer> oops
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: they dont
<engineer> your nick tricked me with ActionScript
<ActionParsnip> engineer: too much C programming?
<engineer> no, java
<engineer> but in ActionScript it's //
<eagles051387> lol actually engineer u in off topic
<eagles051387> * you
<eagles051387> ActionParsnip i just put ## at the beginning of the lines
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387: thats fine
<eagles051387> ok
<ActionParsnip> then pull your network down/ up or simply reboot
<eagles051387> rebooting
<eagles051387> engineer are you in the offtopic channel
<ActionParsnip> your call
<engineer> eagles051387 no why?
<eagles051387> engineer i need some help with java lol trying to get started making an irc client for my hosting company
<eagles051387> just dont know where to start i learned java this past yr just not how to make guis
<engineer> you can pvt me
<eagles051387> engineer hold that thought
<larsivi> Alt+F2 no longer starts the mini-cli (after install and remove of KDE4) - please help
<theseinfeld> larsivi check your shortcuts?
<larsivi> theseinfeld: I did - they look correct
<larsivi> others seems to work afaics (Alt+Space, ...)
<theseinfeld> larsivi, you mean katapult?
<Parker1> Anyone know how to enable multihead display?
<larsivi> theseinfeld: yes
<theseinfeld> you removed the kde4
<theseinfeld> larsivi
<larsivi> theseinfeld: yes, so now I would like Alt+F2 to work in KDE3 again
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ere4si> !dualhead | Parker1
<ubottu> Parker1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<theseinfeld> larsivi, in kde4 is the krunner
<larsivi> theseinfeld: yes, I know and I guess Alt+F2 somehow still is linked to krunner, but I no longer have it installed
<Parker1> ere4si, I am sure that is not going to help me as iI have been scowering the net for the last 4 hours trying to get this to work. Which is really bad because I am setting up a Home Theater Server
<larsivi> in shortcuts setup there isn't the name of the command, just hte generic term "Run Command"
<theseinfeld> larsivi, maybe you should move the ~/.kde and ~/.kde4 to some backup directories to reset the settings and check then if it works
<Parker1> not to mention that is for SUSE!~!~!! not Ubuntu!!!~#$
<ct529> hi everybody!
<eagles0513875> hey
<ct529> using kde 3.5.9, is it possible to have a menu like the one in kde4, where you can search the application by writing the name (or keyword) in the top search box in the menu?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: better?
<Repentinus> Hi
<eagles0513875> hey
<Repentinus> Is there any simple way to create new installation disk for Kubuntu? I do not want to use all the trash that is isntalled by original one because I want to install it onto flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you on dhcp now?
<eagles0513875> Repentinus if u get it on a flash drive and it working let me know cuz i tried it and it didnt work for me the wiki thats around is ancient and i wasnt able to get it to work
<Repentinus> But I can't use original installer, it installs lots of trash and I may run out of space if I am installing development tools.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip yes i am thanks a bunch now i know how to fix it at home too lol
<eagles0513875> Repentinus i dunno what to tell u at some point in time i will try it again and let u know how it goes
<eagles0513875> *you
<andybleaden> Hi looking for help with mount hard drives...anyone any good? Got problems mounting usb drives since upgrading to Heron
<eagles0513875> !aolspeak | eagles0513875
<andybleaden> they were working fine but now are all over the place. Here are the results from sudo fdisk -l     http://paste.ubuntu.com/19590/
<andybleaden> any help would be appreciated. I can run some more commands if it will help
<ct529> !kickoff
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<dga> for some reason when i install kubuntu 8.04 on my inspirion 1501, the sound no longer works properly. all i hear is a static noise. has anyone heard of this issue?
<ct529> where do I find kickoff packaged for ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> ct529 thought that was goign to kick you from channel
<eagles0513875> !info kickoff | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Package kickoff does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !kickoff | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<andybleaden> Do I need to reinstall hardy heron or is there I way I can use command line to change things
<eagles0513875> ct529 might have to get source
<ct529> eagles0513875: :(
<andybleaden> last time I upgraded to gutsy I had similar problems but they were different ...the large difference if the names of all drives have changed and all the permissions
<eagles0513875> ct529 whats wrong
<ct529> eagles0513875: I have been looking for the source on kde, but have not found it yet
<andybleaden> Any one any good with hard drives and mounting??
<ActionParsnip> !mount | andybleaden
<ubottu> andybleaden: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<andybleaden> ubottu: tried the -> Disks & Filesystem but it made no difference..I actually think it made it worse :(...should I run imount or is itrpogramme
<eagles0513875> andybleaden lol ubbotu = bot
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: oh come on I am a nb :(
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: :)
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: what does that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> !bot | andybleaden
<ubottu> andybleaden: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> ubottu is just a program not intelligent
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<andybleaden> I see..doh!
<eagles0513875> lol
<andybleaden> easily confessed!
<andybleaden> So is there actually anything I can do
<andybleaden> The ubot thing was not alot of help...I need help mounting drives not partitions
<engineer> you can't mount drives
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: hit up your favourite search engine
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: only root can mount drives
<andybleaden> I have been on google since yesterday and ubuntu forums
<andybleaden> i restart the pc with no usbs and all the mount letters sda1 etc have all changed
<andybleaden> Why?
<andybleaden> when I mount the usb drives they become the media drive
<andybleaden> which means I cannot access all the other media drives I have
<andybleaden> Is there a fail safe of remounting the drives with the right letters
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: check your /etc/fstab
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19595/
<haryono> how to shrink the panel?
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: wtf are all these about <mount\040point>
<ActionParsnip> ^ that is not right dude
<ActionParsnip> line 15 to 17 are right
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: I was hoping for an answer about them
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: Can I just delete em?
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: yes if you dont want those disks / partitions automounting for you
<ActionParsnip> id comment them out with # at the start of the line instead
<ActionParsnip> if you want rid
<ActionParsnip> after you have edited (you'll need kdesu for root access)
<ActionParsnip> run sudo mount -a
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: So on kate put a #
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: yes at the start of the lines to "remove"
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: the data is still there but unread
<haryono> ho w to configure the screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> haryono: you installed your graphics drivers?
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: will run sudo mount -a...give this result http://paste.ubuntu.com/19597/
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: you need to create those folder
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<ActionParsnip> etc
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: you mean for the usbs ?
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: again in kate?or in command line
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: cli
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: and in your fstab you are referencing /dev/hda1 which doesnt exist
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: thanks..I have put the # next to the lines only with <mount\040point> is that enough or do I do all of em http://paste.ubuntu.com/19598/
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: re hda1...that used to be my system drive
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: now it not?
<ActionParsnip> now it not...whats that mean?
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: sorry when said that ....the hda1 was the system drive and under the first test I did it had changed http://paste.ubuntu.com/19590/
<ActionParsnip> ok well as long as those mounts are a representation of your system
<ActionParsnip> if you run sudo fdisk -l you'll see all your partitions
<ActionParsnip> make sure they all get mounted (the ones yuo want)
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: now I have sda1 and sda2 in my 500gb usb drive . here is the fdisk result http://paste.ubuntu.com/19602/
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: I think I may have messed this up
<ActionParsnip> well you only commented stuff out
<ActionParsnip> so you can uncomment what you want to keep
<ActionParsnip> compare the fstab to fdisk output
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: no with the make dir commands it has made dirs in a usb drive
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: it sees the usb drive as media
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: dunno why or how to reverse it
<ActionParsnip> if it wants to put it in /media thats fine
<ActionParsnip> you could create a symlink in /mnt if you want
<ActionParsnip> so it looks like its in /mnt
<haryono> kubuntu indonesia
<haryono> pls
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: I used to have a media section with all my hard drives in now the media section is in one of my hard drives and I cannot access all the other ones
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip isnt there a locate command he can run
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: to locate what?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: lend a hand please dude
<ActionParsnip> :)
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: when I run ls -l  In media I get the contents of one of the usbs...the 500gb
<andybleaden> hair pulling noises all round...any help appreciated
<andybleaden> Sorry I ain't making this any easier
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: Do I need to go back to re install?
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: its just the fstab file mounting stuff that needs tweaking
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: ah
<ActionParsnip> can you see whats going on
<andybleaden> tweakin sounds doable
<ActionParsnip> and how the fdisk output relates to fstab?
<markus_> hi
<andybleaden> er yes...but I thought the fstab here http://paste.ubuntu.com/19606/ meant the system was sorted but I cannot see how when I run the fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/19602/
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip:  the sda1 and 2 used to be my usb hd
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: ok, so create the fstab entry, you can pretty much copy whats in the other lines or run man fstab
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: hang on...edit the fstab?  ie cut out all of what I do not need
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: no, just add the lines for the usb drives based on fdisks output
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: So replace dsa1 with sdc?  or use the disk identifier id
<ActionParsnip> andybleaden: id do some research into what you are dealing with dude, you are on the right track but its just minor details
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split for a bit
<andybleaden> ok
<andybleaden> ActionParsnip: many thanks for what you have done
<ActionParsnip> peace out y'alls
<eagles0513875> later ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> ty for ur help btw
<eagles0513875> *thank you for your
<ActionParsnip> np bro, kep punching, you are mega close. delete nothing, only comment out with #s
<eagles0513875> andybleaden i think he got me confused with you
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: i am lost
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: too a point
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: you have any ideas
<frybye> hi all - I am looking for help with config. the house lan via smb4k - I can see the rescorces on the -other- pc but get a fault report about them not being mounted when trying to access/click on them.. What now?
<eagles0513875> frybye are they windows machines
<frybye> The fault report says to refer to man mount.cifs - but this is about 50 pages of stuff I dont understand..
<eagles0513875> humm
<frybye> the other pc is a windows machine - i am trying to connect my new kubuntu machine to it - i have to have windows on the other for work...
<frybye> in the smb4k window I can see the stuff on the other pc - but it complains that it is not mounted if I try and access it...?
<frybye> I saw somthing about dragging stuff from one window to another but am not sure what this is about???
<andybleaden> eagles0513875: when I look at the system settings it looks the same...can I paste a screen capture here?
<frybye> when trying to research with google i find infos but they all assume a load of background knowedge I dont have...
<frybye> eagles0513875: I have installed samba server .. if that makes a difference to this I am not sure...???
<frybye> is there a lota lag..??? or a netsplit just now??
<rotich> hi
<eagles0513875> frybye im guessing ur other machines are windows based
<eagles0513875> if they are you might not have samba configured correctly
<eagles0513875> if they are linux based machines you need to setup NFS
<frybye> yes eagles I have said so - has a vista on it .. I have not configured samba at all!  have no idea how too???
<adrian1520> hello
<eagles0513875> !samba | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<adrian1520> i have a problem, my headphones don't work with ubuntu, or at least i can't get them to work
<eagles0513875> frybye follow the wiki and that will do the trick for ya
<frybye> I just installed the packages for samba and the Smb4K thing - wiki and so on nearly always assume far far more background knowledge than I have... I just see pages and pages of stuff in them that I understand perhaps 1% of...
<frybye> I will go look - but am not too hopefull.. mostly I dont even know the terminology used...
<adrian1520> i have a problem, my headphones don't work with ubuntu, or at least i can't get them to work. (Please I Need Help!)
<frybye> eagles0513875: for instance the first thing I read is "Mounting -ubprotected (guest) network folders..I dont have a clue what that is...?
<eagles0513875> frybye the man pgs will have tons of info the wiki is a simplified version of it all
<eagles0513875> frybye honestly me neither
<eagles0513875> in all honesty its quite easy to setup samba shares to the point where u dont need the wiki
<eagles0513875> frybye open up system settings
<frybye> I have folders on the windows machine that are -hmmm dont know the english words.. ger. freigegeben - ie made accessable to others on the home net...
<E_mE> how can i found out what type of memory my computer uses via the console?
<eagles0513875> frybye then thats an issue with vista security
<frybye> I am runnung the SmbK thing which is a network browser..
<eagles0513875> frybye its most probably an issue with the /etc/fstab and u are probably also getting the error due to vista security
<frybye> it just says the stuff has to be mounted.. I dont know how to start to even think about doing that... need sbdy to give me step by stepp instructions...
<eagles0513875> also i have had issues where the windows firewall blocks the folders from being seeen
<eagles0513875> frybye try disabling the firewall and see if that helps at all
<frybye> this was all working until I had to reinstall kubuntu .. a pal who is a sys-eng set it up the first time but he is not avail now..
<frybye> eagles.. I hvae not mounted them...
<frybye> the fault report says what the problem is - they are not mounted.. i just dont know how to do it...?
<eagles0513875> i know how to do it but im not sure how to mount drives on remote machines
<frybye> the www content you refered me too above assume loads of background knowedge that I dont have.. that is (always-) the problem for somebody jsut starting with all this..
<frybye> if everyone had an it qualification/3 years of univiersity it stuff behind them would be quite usefull the stuff on the www...
<eagles0513875> frybye then youll like my site which is vry limited right now but a work in progress its geared to people such as urself
<eagles0513875> frybye http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<frybye> eagles - dosent seem to be any content really on the site just now...?
<eagles0513875> frybye u have to sign up to get access to content which is my forum atm
<frybye> this is all hopeless - I need one of my pals to do a ssh session and fix this.. one of them is v. busy and the other is in reno nevada - (me in Germany..) whichmeans there is a big problem with the time difference..
<frybye> forum atm"" <--?
<eagles0513875> frybye forum at the moment on my site
<eagles0513875> frybye be patient dude there is someone in here who will be able to help ya
<frybye> eagles0513875:  - your login has been blocked please contatct the administrator"" <--?
<frybye> I had just registered.. do I have to use a link in an email to confirm the reg??
<eagles0513875> frybye no
<eagles0513875> frybye u dont need to confirm
<frybye> eagles0513875: sorry If i appear impatient.. I have been trying to get some help on this since yesterday evning and basically getting nowhere..
<eagles0513875> frybye its ok dude i know the feeling when things dont work
<frybye> still opens a window with the message above.. blocked...
<eagles0513875> O_o im goign to try get to my site
<eagles0513875> frybye logged into my admin pannel
<eagles0513875> frybye whats ur user name
<eagles0513875> frybye i found ya
<eagles0513875> frybye try again
<eagles0513875> frybye it seems like x10hosting.com is having some email issues atm dude. im still trying to get the email issue resolved
<frybye> said youi have sucussefully logged in - seems ok...
<eagles0513875> :) ya u were supposed to get a confirmation email but things with the hosting and gmail seems to be having an issue
<eagles0513875> frybye i had to unblock ur account
<eagles0513875> frybye sry about that
<frybye> might be an idea to put a "list of contents" on the main page accessable to all - so they can see there is a point in reg.??
<eagles0513875> true that i shall do that probably tonight when i get home right now im at work lol
<eagles0513875> with nothing to do but work on the website
<frybye> clicking on how-toos has not found anything...?
<eagles0513875> nothing there yet
<frybye> it shows "searching but... i c ...
<eagles0513875> if u have any links to any how tos email the links to me
<frybye> ok - I get you ... but I am a bit worried about not having the net access to my other pc cos till I have it I cant do an imge of this new installation and if anyhting goes wrong.. hmmm
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis can u help my friend frybye here
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> frybye as your question again
<Dr_Willis> I can try. been doing 12 hrs at work all week.. im about worn out. :)
<eagles0513875> 12 hrs a day
<costa58> ciao
<eagles0513875> !it | Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> sry Colonel_Panic wrong person
<eagles0513875> !it | costa58
<ubottu> costa58: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<costa58> nessuno italiano?
<eagles0513875> costa58 see above
<eagles0513875> !it | costa58
<frybye> I am eating luch right now - be back in 10+ mins..  c u then.. ? is up there ^ scrooling...?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip you might be able to help frybye when he gets back from lunch
<eagles0513875> hes trying to mount a drive on a vista machine so he can take an image of his linux install he is quite new to linux
<Finnish> How to unmount USB-stick?
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: sudo umount <mountpoint>
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip he keeps getting an error though when he tries to mount it
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: boot to live cd and use dd
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: what error?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip its not me its frybye whose having the issue
<eagles0513875> frybye are  you around
<ActionParsnip> i'll still need the erro
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip he has it i dont
<ActionParsnip> if he's creating an image of it it doesnt want to be mounted anyways
<frybye> eagles0513875: I am now...
<sonoftheclayr> Anybody able to help with what I think is DNS issues with Opera?
<eagles0513875> frybye ActionParsnip wants to know the error your getting
<frybye> I am trying to access some open directories on a windows machin in the home net via Smb4K - the error message is:-
<frybye> mount error 2 = No such file or directory
<frybye> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<frybye> got that ActionParsnip??
<ActionParsnip> yeah man
<ActionParsnip> frybye: check smbmount
<frybye> so what do i need to do pal...
<frybye> I have very little background knowledge - please tell me step by step what to do???
<frybye> ActionParsnip: you still there  - eh perhaps there is a netsplit or lag???
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount
<ubottu> Factoid smbmount not found
<ActionParsnip> frybye: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<frybye> ActionParsnip: just tell me what to do and i will do it step by step - stuff on the ubuntu.com nearly aways assumes far more background knowl. than I have..
<frybye> I have look at that 1 hour ago but dont know enough for it to help me - dont know the terminology - the concepts nothing..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you cant expect everyone to walk you through everything you want to do
<ActionParsnip> thats outragous
<sivaji> i am logged in into server via ssh, i wnat to copy file from server home dir to my home dir . how to do this ?
<ActionParsnip> how do you think we all know what we know?
<frybye> action - I need to learn step by step - such www infos assume that one has already studied for 3 years or similar...
<eagles0513875> jazman i activated ur account on my site
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ok
<ActionParsnip> frybye: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<frybye> by learning step by step I guess..an by going to college etc... I am a 59yo air force disab. veteran - i dont have the opportunity to go to school again - there were not pcs when I was trained in comms - i did morse code damn it...
<jazman> I love linux but how do i install packages easy i download on my hdrive non deb packages
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ive learned all my OS knowledge from the web. I have not sat LPI or MCSE exams
<frybye> ok but this smb4k is no good...
<frybye> me too action - I started (again-) on linux about 3 wks ago...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ok kdesu kate ~/.smbcredentials
<jazman> i downloaded a cdc cover on in trz un zipped how do i isntall woiyhc out code give me windows installer palease
<frybye> some 2 years ago i did suse10.1 for a few months..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you need 2 lines in that file
<ActionParsnip> username=<windows username with access>
<eagles0513875> jazman not recommended but u ca use alien to convert
<ActionParsnip> password=<password of account>
<eagles0513875> jazman better off getting source
<frybye> the windows pc does not use a pw...
<jazman> whats alien it sounds good
<sivaji> i am logged in into server via ssh, i waat to copy file from server home dir to my home dir . how to do this ?
<jazman> i dont source i like to double click and it installs
<jazman> or add remove from repos
<ActionParsnip> frybye: it has to or this wont work
<jazman> one of a few things that annoys me
<ActionParsnip> plus blank passwords are for idiot
<frybye> ok - but it was working till i re-installed kubuntu -
<ActionParsnip> yes as you have lost the config when you reinstalled
<sonoftheclayr> Anybody know how to download an entire directory using wget?
<sivaji> sonoftheclayr as for as i know you can download the entire directory
<sivaji> cant*
<ActionParsnip> sonoftheclayr: man wget
<sonoftheclayr> sivaji: man page is way too long and it just says you could do it. It might be down the bottom somewhere but I didn't get that far
<frybye> ActionParsnip: ok there is a pw now.. hang on...
<jazman> if i can get this install buss i may use linux as secondary yhran the palnned linux as major boot
<ActionParsnip> frybye: add it to the .smbcredentials file
<eagles0513875> jazman what u trying to install
<jmeng> hey everyone. Since FF 3.0 got installed I don't get a printing dialog anymore. That is, I can't choose a printer or change preferences for them, FF just prints to some default printer. What can I do about that?
<eagles0513875> jmeng i was able to when iprinted other day
<sivaji> sonoftheclayr let me try
<ActionParsnip> jmeng: no idea but FF3 is beta and not supported in the official channels
<sonoftheclayr> sivaji: I got it. -w
<jmeng> ActionParsnip: err, you have a point there, I guess...
<frybye> ActionParsnip: that command " kdesu kate (dont know where the tilda symbol is on this German keyboard?) and stuffl..produced a page of text...
<jmeng> frybye: tilde is altgr - +
<ActionParsnip> frybye: yep, thats the config file for smbcredentials
<sivaji> sonoftheclayr na -w means Wait the specified number of seconds between the retrievals
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you put your windows username and pass in there
<jazman> beauty d/l alien now of debian site sudo apt worked
<frybye> the text is just like a man page - lists loads of options - is not apparently a config file???
<jazman> hopfully it works
<frybye> thanks jmeng...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: kdesudo kate ~/.smbcredentials
<sivaji> sonoftheclayr can you tell me the exact command
<sonoftheclayr> sivaji: Did i say w? I meant m
<sivaji> sonoftheclayr [16:59] <sonoftheclayr> sivaji: I got it. -w
<sonoftheclayr> sivaji: Yeah I scrolled up :p
<frybye> hang on - got something wrong here.. just a min...
<jazman> any good awy of getting my cannon printer to print on cds like i do in windowsa
<ActionParsnip> frybye: basically in your home dir you need a file called .smbcredentials with your username and password in it
<frybye> here it is just sudo normally or..??
<eagles0513875> jazman cant help u there
<frybye> the user name and password of the other windows pc or...?
<jazman> thats cool
<ActionParsnip> frybye: no, sudo is for cli apps only like rm, mv, apt
<ActionParsnip> frybye: kdesu is for gui apps like kate, firefox etc
<jazman> i think i have with one i think i may have to dual boot for a while
<frybye> ok but are we talking about the user name and password on this kubuntu pc or the other windows pc that I am trying to get accecsstoo..?
<ActionParsnip> but the file is in your home (~/) so you do not need sudo as its in your home dir which you have full access to
<frybye> ActionParsnip: sorry I seem to have missed something  is this username and pw I need to enter into that file the username and pw for this linux pc or the other windows pc..?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: in the file named ~/.smbcredential
<ActionParsnip> you need 2 lines
<ActionParsnip> username=<windows username>
<ActionParsnip> password=<accounts password>
<frybye> ok so can i edit it with nano <- i know and have used before..?
<ActionParsnip> sure, as long as you get the file
<frybye> right it will be a new file I think??
<ActionParsnip> frybye: yes
<jazman> sorry cant get alien to work have installed it
<ActionParsnip> frybye: just so you know all I'm doing is reading down the walkthrough and in many cases copy/pasting the text
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you made the file
<ActionParsnip> ?
<frybye> in nano when I do a ^o it does not save but shows the char. in the text..? hmmm?
<ActionParsnip> use ctrl+x
<ActionParsnip> then it'll ask do you wanna save, then type the filename
<frybye> shows  ^X in the text.. eh...?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: sure
<frybye> bu hitting control should put in in the control mode.. eh??
<frybye> hopeless - this is not what is "supposed" to happen..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: thats vi
<ActionParsnip> frybye: just read the screen
<frybye> nano 2.0.7
<ActionParsnip> nano uses ctrl+x to exit, if the file has been editted it will offer to saver
<frybye> yeah on the screen it says control + o for save and contol + x for exit and soon but the control mode is not happening...
<frybye> the control key is not working somehow...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: hold down the ctrl key and press x
<jussi01> How does one set the locale from the command line?
<frybye> right I know - it just isnt working right.. hang on i try over..
<haryono> why my kubuntu hang up many time ?
<frybye> ok - i have done it with kate..
<frybye> so what next.. <smile..>
<haryono> whats wrong with my kubuntu? its hang up many time
<ActionParsnip> frybye: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<jussi01> !repeat | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> haryono: you fully updated?
<frybye> now the
<frybye> did that...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ok, that creates a backup so it can be switched back easily
<frybye> copied to fstab.old...
<frybye> ok and now...?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: get used to doing that
<haryono> mine is Kubuntu 7.10 how to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ok sudo nano /etc/fstab
<frybye> ok... what is the fstab file???
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | haryono
<ubottu> haryono: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frybye> eh can I use kate .. the nano thing did not work out too good.. heheh
<haryono> ubotu thnks
<ActionParsnip> frybye: fstab tells your system how to mount your drives at bootup
<ActionParsnip> frybye: open another konsole too, we need an extra step
<ActionParsnip> in the new konsole
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<frybye> it threw up a load of faults.. and still opened the file..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: this is the folder that the network share will be mounted to
<frybye> i have the fstab opened in kate - but in the first terminal there were 3 lines of faults..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: ok so we have a mount folder and fstab is open in nano?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: yeah ignore faults
<frybye> owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 etc etc..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: did you sudo kate?
<frybye> ok what now - I have 1 x kate and 2 x terminals..
<frybye> yes...
<ActionParsnip> ok in the terminal you can use typr: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<frybye> is typr: part of the command???
<ActionParsnip> frybye: close kate and type kdesudo /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<frybye> ok did that..
<ActionParsnip> you need sudo to create the folder as users do not have write access to /mnt
<ActionParsnip> now
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<frybye> did the mnt/windows first.. have not yet dont eh kdesudo /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> god this is painful
<frybye> he .. hang on tooo much too fast.. eh..
<ActionParsnip> ok so you have the windows folder in mtn
<frybye> right it is..
<ActionParsnip> and opened kate using kdesudo
<freezex> hi I need help immediately
<ActionParsnip> sup freezex
<frybye> ok kate has opened again...
<ActionParsnip> ok open /etc/fstab
<frybye> looks complex.. hmmmm...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: not really
<freezex> all of my programs on kubuntu nearly waits 40 seconds to respond
<frybye> so what now pal...?
<freezex> when I click them ...
<ActionParsnip> freezex: does a reboot help?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: add:
<freezex> no :S
<nicolas__> meh
<freezex> actually I installed kuubntu yesterday
<frybye> so I type add: on the end of the stuff in the fstab or..??
<ActionParsnip> frybye: //servername/sharename /mnt/windows smbfs credentials=~/.smbcredentials,gid=1234 0 0
<nicolas__> im on GNOME :o
<freezex> I converted my ubuntu into the kubuntu
<nicolas__> got nothing to do there
<ActionParsnip> freezex: get updated using sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<frybye> eh ActionParsnip could we run a skype session parallel to this to make the communication a bit smoother..
<freezex> ok
<ActionParsnip> frybye: Im at work, no good
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you will never learn your system or be good with linux if you expect hand holding like this everytime you have issues. Im one of the nice ones but most people would tell you to jump, ok
<frybye> ok i hve put that in thre...
<frybye> ok - I need to find sbdy here who has a bit of time or .. i dont know...
<freezex> all of the new packages were installed
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you will have to change servername and sharename to whatever your windows system is called and sharename to the name of the share you created. do not have any spaces in the share name
<frybye> a window showed up with a new medium was found .. hey thats it or..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: no, you need to have time to learn and search the web
<frybye> hmmm... system:/media/sharename/ has shown up...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: dunno, got any usb drives pluged in
<freezex> I don't know why but... my system is not slow, because I have used gnome before but there is no problem, after I have installed Kubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: yeah cos you just updated fstab but you copied EXACTLY what i tryped
<frybye> no it happend as i saved the fstab...
<ActionParsnip> you need to change stuff for your network as I dont know your servername or sharenames do I
<frybye> yeah of course...
<freezex> at first it was working perfectly
<ActionParsnip> you need to change it
<ActionParsnip> sharename is not a windows share
<frybye> oh - i c..
<ActionParsnip> god
<ActionParsnip> think a little will you ffs
<ActionParsnip> freezex: give your system a reboot and see what you get
<frybye> oh so what is that.. the name of the freemade dir on the windows pc or..??
<freezex> but I will not return I know it ^^
<freezex> when I click a program, it opens nearly in a MINUTE!!
<ActionParsnip> frybye: all you have to do is substitute sername for the name of the server, and sharename for the name you shared the folder by on your windows machine, I thught that was fairly blatant
<frybye> I am beat - this is all toooo  toooo much for me - I will have to wait till a pal gets here.. my head is exploding .. thans for you help - bye for now .. I need to go and get drunk or similar.. bye now..
<freezex> and when it opens, it waits about 40 seconds to respond
<ActionParsnip> freezex: only way you'll know
<freezex> ok I will restart the system
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you got that updated now?
<stefanos> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi stefan
<stefanos> i accidentally added an instance of the systray widget on my KDE4.1b desktop and i can't remove it :(
<ActionParsnip> !hi | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> stefanos: head on over to #kde4
<stefanos> yeah, no-one answers there, hehe
<ActionParsnip> stefanos: I dont know myself, no KDE for me
<stefanos> thanks anyway man!
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you got it sorted?
<ActionParsnip> a simple yes or no will do
<ActionParsnip> freezex: better?
<freezex> no :(
<ActionParsnip> freezex: what spec PC do you have?
<freezex> it is still lacks
<freezex> configuration?
<ActionParsnip> freezex: no, cpu, ram et
<freezex> I am using a laptop and..
<freezex> I am not sure but..
<ActionParsnip> ok, whats in the laptop?
<freezex> pentium 1.65 dual core
<ActionParsnip> yeah..
<freezex> 1024 ram
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> graphics card?
<freezex> the graphic card is on-board. it doesn't supply 3D
<ActionParsnip> can we have the output of uname -a
<freezex> is this a bash code
<ActionParsnip> freezex: its a CLI command
<freezex> how can I use it?
<ActionParsnip> freezex: it will work in any termianl you throw it at
<freezex> ok :)
<frybye> ActionParsnip: no it is not sorted.. but I hve given up - tooo much...! sorry i appreciate all you help but it is just too complicated.. I mean I dont know what server name what this what that .. swimming in an ocean of "not knowing"
<ActionParsnip> freezex: open konsole and type it in
<ActionParsnip> frybye: the server name is the name of your windows pc
<eagles0513875> frybye u get it working
<frybye> ok - I will try again... hang on...
<freezex> It started to wait yakuake :)
<ActionParsnip> frybye: http://csg.trinhall.cam.ac.uk/tips/smb/img/2k-cns.png
<freezex> ok it comes
<ActionParsnip> frybye: thats your computer name
<ActionParsnip> frybye: the sharename is the one you chose when you shared the folder. You set it yourself
<frybye> yeah i know the comp name .. i didnt know that that was the "server"
<freezex> Linux freezex-laptop 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<frybye> like my pc is a client pc I thought..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you still need the names
<freezex> is it enough?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: for the purpose of what you are doing it is acting as a file server
<ActionParsnip> freezex: yeah, looks ok
<freezex> what can I do now?
<ActionParsnip> freezex: so its ALL apps taking forever?
<freezex> not forever but a very long time
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> freezex: let me search
<freezex> at very first, all of my applications were working properly
<ActionParsnip> what changed?
<frybye> so the server name is the winputer name - and what is the sharename???
<freezex> however, I had installed some programs like ... firefox yakuake gaupol ... and somekind of stuff
<freezex> then I restarted my system
<ActionParsnip> frybye: right click the shared folder -> sharing and security
<freezex> Then I realized that the kopete and kwallet waits to respont
<ActionParsnip> it'll tell you there when you shared the folder yourself
<ActionParsnip> freezex: ok all good stuff
<freezex> after that situation ... every program started to wwwait about 40 Seconds to respond
<ActionParsnip> freezex: try uninstalling kwallet
<ActionParsnip> freezex: and kopete
<ActionParsnip> freezex: if you dont --purge the config will stand so you can reinstall
<freezex> and I recall I have installed to update about morning, before these problems
<ActionParsnip> freezex: try removing the apps and see how you go from there
<frybye> action - the shared folder is called Öffentlich - but in sambar I cant use Ö or???
<freezex> I have removed two of this apps but all of my programs still respond lately
<frybye> I seem to remember that this got autom. translated to public or simiar.. can that be right..?
<freezex> I think it may be about the new updates
<freezex> and I recall I have installed to update about morning, before these problems....
<ActionParsnip> freezex: if you run top in a konsole and use your system it should show whats using most cpu time
<freezex> I have updated ^^ my english sucks
<ActionParsnip> frybye: then change sharename in fstab that you simply copied and pasted to whatever your sharename is. Id call it something without umlouts for ease
<ActionParsnip> (sp)
<frybye> ActionParsnip: sorry - I am whacked.. this is just too much for me .. leave it for now - one of my linux pals will have to show up and go thru with this with me here on site.. thanx soo soo much for all your patience with me - bye now..
<ActionParsnip> pece
<freezex> it shows that
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you really need to learn stuff like this
<freezex> 132 total, 1 running, 1 sleeping program
<ActionParsnip> freezex: ok whats sleeping?
<freezex> oh I am sorry ^^
<eagles0513875> lol
<freezex> 131 sleeping :D
<freezex> 1 running
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> ok
<eagles0513875> O_o
<ActionParsnip> anything looking weird
<ActionParsnip> any weird apps you arent familiar with
<freezex> I am still watching the top command and it shows mostly Xorg and init are using the ram
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: lend a hand duder
<freezex> it shows nothing weird :S
<ActionParsnip> freezex: can we have a pastebin of your ps -ef output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | freezex
<ubottu> freezex: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip i not sure botu frybye issue never delt with an issue like that and i dont know whats goign on with freezex
<freezex> ok
<eagles0513875> not to mention im in and out of here cuz im at work
<ActionParsnip> me too eagles0513875
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: frybye is just too lazy to websearch for help
<freezex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19628/
<ActionParsnip> I love ktorrent web frontend!!
<freezex> I hope it works
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip front end for ktorrent???
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: yeah you can manage your torrents over www with the web frontend :)
<ActionParsnip> you can start them by giving it a .torrent file and it'l pull it down at the local system
<freezex> yea? do you have a suggestion now? my friend ActionParsnip
<Scrypts> Hey all, Im a brand newbie but ive got to say Kubuntu kicks Microsfts Backside....
<ActionParsnip> freezex: keep hold of that url, I cant see anything myself
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: what makes you say that?
<freezex> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19628/ ??
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<freezex> can't u see my paste
<ActionParsnip> just not seeing anything untoward
<Scrypts> Im having a problem installing Kubuntu. It does not recognise my Hard disk to put the root files on. ANY IDEAS???
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: can we have a pastebin of sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Scrypts
<ubottu> Scrypts: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<freezex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19628/plain/
<freezex> maybe it will work
<Scrypts> Im sorry but I dont understand. Am I causing problems?
<ActionParsnip> freezex: i saw it dude, just that it looks ok to me and I dunno why your rig would be running slow as its a decent spec
<Scrypts> What is pastebin??
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: no not at all. I want you to paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to the pastebin
<freezex> ha ok sumimasai ^^
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: instead of pasting a truckload of lines and scrolling everything, we use pastebin to give a single link to a page to the pasted text
<freezex> what can I do for now...
<ActionParsnip> freezex: try in #ubuntu dude they may be able to help
<freezex> I just want to reinstall the kubuntu or xubuntu I don't know actually
<ActionParsnip> freezex: if you like kde, use kubuntu
<freezex> I like kde
<freezex> but it lacks with my system after a while I dont know
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: you paste the text in the box and click paste, then the url at the top of the bowser, paste in here
<eagles0513875> freezex what u mean
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: we will see your text
<eagles0513875> *you
<freezex> I mean, I have a weird problem with my Kubuntu
<freezex> programs are running fast ... but they are opening so slow ^^
<freezex> or responding levels are too low
<freezex> if they finally respont, they begin to run fast ^^
<Scrypts> What do I need to paste in. sorry for my beginers ignorance
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: its cool bro
<ActionParsnip> if you pasted the output of fdisk -l it would scroll all the text  real quick
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: its bad nettiquette
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: so use pastebin and you can put all the text on one line
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: imagine pasting the text in http://paste.ubuntu.com/19628/
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: it would scroll super fast and be near readable, that makes it useful and doesnt annoy people
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: you dig?
<Scrypts> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK     Change partition table
<Scrypts>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)
<freezex> do you know a way to make my Kubuntu turn back?
<Scrypts>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<Scrypts>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<Scrypts> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<Scrypts> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<Scrypts> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<Scrypts> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<freezex> or reinstalling kubuntu?
<freezex> kde?
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: see, thats what pastebin is for
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: see how it scrolled?
<Scrypts> COOLIES...
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: and its pointless cos its not readable
<Scrypts> Yep
<Scrypts> DOH
<ActionParsnip> so use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Scrypts
<ubottu> Scrypts: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> and give us the link
<xt828> when i reboot to kubuntu (in ubuntu atm) it drops me to the command line, and after typing reboot to get the graphical login screen up, it tells me that kstartupconfig can't start or something similar
<ActionParsnip> its free so use it as much as you like
<freezex> please give me a bash command to making my KDE brand new?
<ActionParsnip> xt828:  use ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip> and its sudo reboot
<Scrypts> I have found pastebin, but i am unsure how to give you the URL?
<xt828> someone was helping me before and thought it was a permissions problem, but when i did the chown -R username:users /home/username it told me that my /home/username didn't exist
<Pici> paste your text in it, and give us the url of the page it sends you to
<nosrednaekim> Scrypts: copy it off the browser address bar and paste it here
<urcadox> plouf
<ActionParsnip> xt828: is username your username?
<xt828> no, i substituted my username for the username bits - so the actual command i did was chown -R xt828:users /home/xt828
<ActionParsnip> ok just checking
<ActionParsnip> tried it with sudo
<ActionParsnip> ??
<xt828> the bit behind the cursor said i was logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> oh god, don't log in as root
<ActionParsnip> its asking for pain
<xt828> i didn't intentionally
<xt828> i did the recovery thing
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> just websearching
<xt828> cheers - i'm not very comfortable without a gui, gotten used to them in the last decade
<ActionParsnip> xt828: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/error-could-not-start-kstartupconfig.-328302/
<Scrypts> Can anyone help me with this.? I live in the Midlands U.K. and id like to meet single lady friends. Where would be a goot Chat Room to meet people?
<ActionParsnip> no idea Scrypts, try getting a room list
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: my gf is from the midlands
<xt828> ActionParsnip: i found that before, but it looked to me like they were recommending what i've already tried, and under slightly different circumstances - i'm the only user on this computer, so there's only one account
<Bauldrick> I have a mobile that attaches /dev/ttyACMO - it used to just show up as a device on desktop, how can I get it to again?
<Scrypts> Cool. Are You?
<ActionParsnip> xt828: you could make another account
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: yorkshire, bro
<Scrypts> Hey. are you from the U.K too?
<ActionParsnip> Scrypts: indeed
<xt828> ActionParsnip: would i still be able to access all the stuff in my other account?  I find it weird that this happened, given that i've been using kubuntu fine for about 6 months to this point
<ActionParsnip> xt828: you could sudo cp it over and chown it
<Scrypts> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xt828:  or you could use it to see how you can repair your other account
<ActionParsnip> xt828: gets you on your feet as it were
<Scrypts> hey all. are there any single uk lady's in here. or am i being a bit prusumptious?
<ActionParsnip> thiis is the official irc channel for Kubuntu dude
<xt828> ActionParsnip: well, i'm pretty sure i can access all the files off the kubuntu install from here, as i have that hdd partition mounted in ubuntu, and i have the same home partition for both - actually, could that be part of the problem?
<ActionParsnip> xt828: afaik you need seperate homes for seperate accounts but it may be possible. Ive no idea
<xt828> ActionParsnip: my setup at the moment is that i have a drive set up as my /home, and it only has one username account in it because i used the same username for ubuntu and kubuntu so i could access all my files from both
<ActionParsnip> xt828: i do the same
<Bauldrick> how can I get this device to mount and show up on desktop as opposed to elsewhere/
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: could make a symlink to it
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: like a shortcut
<Bauldrick> ActionParsnip: that just shows me a shortcut and asks me what to open it with?
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: did you ln -s /mnt/<mount point> ~/Dektop/Drive (or something similar)
<ActionParsnip> it may be ~/.Desktop
<ActionParsnip> not sure in kde
<Bauldrick> ActionParsnip: ln -s /dev/ttyACMO /home/matt/Desktop - is that wrong
<ActionParsnip> yes
<ActionParsnip> thats wrong
<ActionParsnip> you need to mount it first
<ActionParsnip> you cannot access raw devs
<ActionParsnip> you can either mount it using command or use /etc/fstab to do it at boot
<ActionParsnip> which do you fancy
<Bauldrick> this is my problem it used to just show up whenever I plugged it in
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: well when you mount it it will show
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/acmo; sudo mount /dev/ttyACMO /media/acmo
<Bauldrick> ActionParsnip: so I can get it to show on all users at boot via /etc/fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: just add /dev/ttyACMO /media/acmo auto user,rw 0 0
<ActionParsnip> from the first /
<ActionParsnip> to /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> you'll need kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<Bauldrick> pico?
<ActionParsnip> once added run sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: yeah pice, kwrite, kate, nano
<ActionParsnip> just use the appropriate sudo / kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> and add that line
<ActionParsnip> that will make the thing automount
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: you got it ok?
<Bauldrick> yeah, but I get mount: special device /dev/ttyACMO does not exist
<ActionParsnip> if you run sudo fdisk -l (ell not eye) you will see your disks
<Bauldrick> sda1,2,5
<Bauldrick> when i plu in dmesg shows [10242.427179] cdc_acm 1-4:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: is this a phone per chance?
<Bauldrick> yes
<ActionParsnip> what model and make
<Bauldrick> it shows up on another kubuntu pc
<thomasgruebler> hello
<thomasgruebler> i have a very old laptop
<ActionParsnip> !hi | thomasgruebler
<ubottu> thomasgruebler: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Bauldrick> ActionParsnip: i think its cdalled a o2 cocoon
<Bauldrick> shows up as cocoon on another pc
<thomasgruebler> the problem is that ubuntu is not useable for it
<thomasgruebler> even fluxbuntu has some problems
<thomasgruebler> and needs very long to boot
<ActionParsnip> thomasgruebler: fluxbox is very light
<thomasgruebler> but i need linux because of wpa2 wireless lan
<thomasgruebler> i know
<thomasgruebler> but not fluxbuntu
<ActionParsnip> thomasgruebler: http://flwm.sourceforge.net/
<thomasgruebler> yes. the main problem is ubuntu
<thomasgruebler> i habe 400mhz pentium 2 and 128mb ram, 12GB hdd
<Bauldrick> can i change the way hotplug (or whatever it is) sees the device and mounts it?
<ActionParsnip> thomasgruebler: try uninstalling what you dont need
<thomasgruebler> and for the logon screen i wait very long!
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick: you could reinstall hotplug
<thomasgruebler> so maybe you know another linux distribution for me for the small laptop.
<ActionParsnip> thomasgruebler: puppylinux
<thomasgruebler> that is easy to set up and has enough drivers
<ActionParsnip> thomasgruebler: damnsmalllinux
<thomasgruebler> thanks
<turtlewind> hi
<turtlewind> could someone tell me if there is a way to downgrade firefox back to the most recent beta?
<turtlewind> the release candidate breaks one of my extensions
<turtlewind> it would be best if I could keep all my settings, bookmarks, extensions etc
<jabba_> is there any reason aptitude would segfault when run via sudo and not when run from a root shell?
<ActionParsnip> turtlewind: uninstall the beta and install 2
<ActionParsnip> FF3 isnt supported as its beta and is for testing only
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: what about the 3.0 release?
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: have you been living under a rock?
<turtlewind> OK - how about if I wanted to downgrade a hypothetical other package to the previous version. Are you allowed to tell me how to do that?
<turtlewind> or is it a case of uninstalling then reinstalling from dpkg?
<pim> turtlewind it is a case of uninstalling and reinstalling
<turtlewind> thanks a lot
<jabba_> another satisified customer
<Malcolm_> I'm atempting to install kubuntu on my usb drive, i extracted the iso to the hdd and used wingrub to boot it but when it starts loading i getcheck root
<Malcolm__> >	I'm atempting to install kubuntu on my usb drive, i extracted the iso to the hdd and used wingrub to boot it but when it starts loading i get
<Malcolm__> checkroot: bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<Malcolm__> or missing moduals, devices: cat /proc/moduals ls /dev
<Malcolm__> ALERT! Does not exist. droping to shell
<Malcolm__> wats this mean and how do i fix it?
<pim> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> Malcolm__: Probably your best bet is to find some documentation on wingrub and look up the error it's indicating.
<Malcolm__> wingrub works fine
<Malcolm__> it's the kubuntu installer that's giving me the error while booting
<Malcolm__> i got the same thing using wubi
<Malcolm__> also idk if it helps you to know the ver i'm trying to install but i'm trying to put 7.04 on cause 8.04 installer won't run
<genii> Malcolm__: You might want to try following the tutorial here for 8.04 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Malcolm__> 8.04 wont run on here
<canen> hello
<genii> Malcolm__: There are also comprehensive instructions on that same site for other versions, 7.04 etc
<canen> i haven't been able to get smb:// kioslave work lately
<canen> anyone experiencing this problem?
<canen> quick search turned up nothing
<genii> Malcolm__: The top dir has the listing, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<genii> canen: For some reason in 8.04 smbclient is on but smbfs is not.
<canen> genii: quick fix?
<genii> canen: Install smbfs, or install smb4k which works without it
<canen> i think this happened with a an update in gutsy by the way
<genii> canen: Yes I'm seeing this a lot lately
<canen> i've actually been using smb4k since but it's getting annoying
<genii> canen: konq and dolphin whould work with smb:/  if you have smbfs package
<genii> whould-> should
 * genii needs more coffee
<haryono> When i try to open webcam with Kopete I got trouble, and it said I ust use the video Group using KUser user administration tool.Where and How can I find it?
<Veliouras> hi
<Veliouras> is there any way (or reason) to delete temporary internet files or files of previously installed programs in linux?
<jals> is there a guide anywhere for getting compiz in kubuntu 8.04 to work
<genii> Veliouras: When you uninstall through package manager, use the purge option of it which also cleans up the programs config files, etc. If running low on space you can also clear out the downloaded packages which are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Veliouras> ok thanx
<genii> Veliouras: np
<genii> haryono: You can add your user to that group in command line by:  sudo usermod -G video -a username
<haryono> jayson santosa from indonesia?
<haryono> genii u mean at the konsole terminal?
<genii> haryono: Yes
<haryono> genii ok i try.cause when i try to use kopete cam directly only green color appaear on the screen
<genii> haryono: You may need a logoff/logon of kubuntu for it to have the updated group information to give kopete after
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<genii> BluesKaj: Hiya
<BluesKaj> hey thanks genii
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj hands out donuts around the room
 * compilerwriter pours a little irish whiskey into BluesKaj's beaker.
 * eagles0513875 munch munch yummmm
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> lol thanks for the doh nuts
 * compilerwriter thanks for the donuts
<haryono> genii whats wrong with the command you told is it ok?
<The-Compiler> compilerwriter: you wrote me O_I
<The-Compiler> *O_O
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, how did you know ....we used to drink coffee from 500ml beakers in the lab where i used to work :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: i want to do that if i become a professor, because nothing messes with students like grabbing an apparently random beaker from a chemistry setup and drinking from it
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido sup bro
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I too used make coffee in 5000ml flask and we would pour it into beakers to drink when I had a chemistry lab that started a 0700.  I didn't want any of my fellow students making some bleary eyed mistake and blowing us all to hell.
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido lol
<BluesKaj> I have an init.d script I'd like someone to look at well we used to wash them in a heavy duty lab dishwasher and then triple rinse with distilled water ... we didn't work with solvents in beakers much just the usual acids and bases
<compilerwriter> in truth I was referring to a beaker as a coffee mug as opposed to tea service which is sometimes used to serve coffee.
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: two completely separate thoughts there :P
<BluesKaj> oops that wasn't meant to be one sentence
<BluesKaj> on my first coffee Daisuke_
<haryono> genii in the terminal said.usermod
<haryono> aryono@haryono-desktop:~$ sudo usermod -G video -a username
<haryono> usermod: user username does not exist
 * Daisuke_Laptop headdesks
 * eagles0513875 slaps BluesKaj around a bit with a large trout
 * eagles0513875 slaps Daisuke_Laptop around a bit with a large trout
<Daisuke_Laptop> haryono: you're probably supposed to put the username of the user there, instead of "username"
<Daisuke_Laptop> just sayin'
<BluesKaj> if anyone is curious about the script I was referring to : http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/initd
<haryono> genii ok i try
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're still messing with that? :)
<genii> haryono: Yes, you have to put the name you login with where I put "username"  :)
<BluesKaj> yeah Daisuke_Laptop, it took a lot of fooling around to get the thing to work as a cli command , now i'd like to run it as a daemon.This is the script that's "supposed" to work
<haryono> i had putmy name in the username.but this is the result
<haryono> ryono@haryono-desktop:~$ sudo usermod -G video -a haryono
<haryono> haryono@haryono-desktop:~$
<genii> haryono: Good, it means the command executed successfully
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj hell one morning we were working with Toluene.  I really wanted everybody awake so I brought donuts and made the coffee extra strong.  It is only a few degrees that seperate di-nitro-toluene into tri-nitro-toluene.  A friend of mine once got in attentive for a few minutes and had to very carefully turn off the gas at the main switch in the lab as he tiptoed out to let the stuff cool and become more stable.
<haryono> so i return to kopete ?webcam configure now?
<genii> haryono: You can try now to use it with kopete. If same error, then logoff of kubuntu and then login again
<haryono> genii should i return to kopete now? to try opening webcam?
<haryono> thanks
<BluesKaj> trichlorethane, trichlorethylene and toluene and related organic solvents(even tho they were stored in locked vented metal cupboards mosy of the time ) were the demise of our beaker coffee drinking... if you got caught you were
<BluesKaj> of without pay for a week
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj what u do for a living
<lars> can anyone help me to install my pci wireless card?
<canen> genii: got called away to a meeting
<BluesKaj> I'm retired now , but was a chem tech for 32 yrs
<compilerwriter> Good old 1-1-1-tri-chlorethane:  I used to use it once a month to strip my violins strings of excess rosin build-up
<lars> can anyone help me to install my pci wireless card?
<genii> canen: No worries, I'm usually running back and forth from here to work as well all day
<BluesKaj> plain old methanol not good enuff?
<canen> genii: niether works even though it is installed. i have to use the ip address or i get a timeout
<genii> canen: If the IP works, then it's another issue. Likely broadcast address is incorrect, or else resolving the netbios names
<compilerwriter> Plain old methanol had a tendency to dry out the string cores.  One usually used a clean rag and did the best they could on a daily basis when done playing the instrument.  The trichlor was also drying but that was only done once a month to get the strings really clean.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, genii , I just have one question about that script ...what is meant by "base path at top of file "  . What base path?
<genii> haryono: kopete behaving properly now?
<canen> genii: where do i set this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: your guess is as good as mine
<haryono> genii when i try openweb cam said : I cant find jasper image convert
<compilerwriter> Good Lord Blueskaj I would never dream of drinking from a beaker in a lab that had toluene or any of those solvents any where near.  Hopefully there were no accidental poisonings.
<genii> haryono: I don't know what that means :(  But I suspect may be some video codec or something like that it is missing now
<haryono> no it said I cant find Jasper Image convert.to open webcam
<compilerwriter> That one experiment with the toluene required the prep lab people to bring the stuff to us.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj nice now you r a linux guru
<BluesKaj> me a linux guru ? ...now that's funny :)
<eagles0513875> lol its true BluesKaj
<genii> canen: Is the box getting a dhcp address or is it set statically right now, etc?  If you have some static setting for instance in the /etc/network/interfaces  file then ensure it has broadcast address set properly, thats where the machines announce their existence to each other)
<eagles0513875> you are
<genii> canen: For the netbios name resolution I'm not much help, it's been a while since i had to deal with that
<eagles0513875> genii its barely used now a days
<eagles0513875> or am i wrong in saying that
<haryono> geniiThe Jasper application is not included in SUSE 10.0 (only the library is included), so you will have to download and install it yourself. http://www.ece.uvic.ca/~mdadams/jasper/
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, we kept track of our own glassware and we had a budget for breakage etc , but it was rather tight. Any solvents were used with specially marked permanently etched glassware.
<canen> genii: ok
<genii> haryono: So are on SUSE or on Kubuntu??
<eagles0513875> !offtopic BluesKaj
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, keep trying :)
 * compilerwriter thinks BluesKaj prefers to be thought of as a very knowledgeable person and not a guru.  I just know enough to be dangerous.
 * eagles0513875 ponders using !op
<eagles0513875> compilerwriter im slowly becoming a guru lol im doing certification
<eagles0513875> from lpi
<BluesKaj> just trying to help, that's all
 * compilerwriter makes mental note to save the ecsoteric questions for eagles0513875
<canen> genii: thanks for your time. It looks like smb4k and ip addresses for the time being
<pietje_phuck> Does any one else have a problem with the flickering in the rc2 version of firefox 3?
<genii> canen: np
<vix3n> bonjour a tous
<Guest97880> hello?
<Pir4nhaX> j'ai un probleme avec mon kubuntu
<Guest97880> parley vou france?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Pir4nhaX> yes I speak french
<Guest97880> good
<Guest97880> lol
<Guest97880> I speak english
<Guest97880> not good in french
<BluesKaj> ahha , a joker
<Guest97880> i can't do french
<Guest97880> lol
<Pir4nhaX> French is easy =x
<BluesKaj> so why did yo ask ?
<Guest97880> I have a question, about kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ask
<Guest97880> Does anyone else's "kopete" crash?
<Pir4nhaX> not me .
<Guest97880> mine does when ever i am loggin in
<Guest97880> logging**
<Guest97880> whats wrong?
<Guest97880> I use hotmail, and I have my email and pass in, but crashes whenever trying to log in
<genii> Pir4nhaX: What is your kubuntu question?
<Guest97880> i asked it already
<pietje_phuck> Guest97880: I heard ppl having problems with yahoo when using kopete (or pidgin)
<Pir4nhaX> Why kdwallet does not run ?
<Guest97880> its open
<Guest97880> my kopete keeps crashing thou
<Pir4nhaX> install amsn ?
<Guest97880> ??? a msn?
<Guest97880> how?
<pietje_phuck> amsn is for msn only
<Pir4nhaX> search Amsn in adept
<Pir4nhaX> if you only use MSN
<genii> Pir4nhaX: In which situation is not running, when you are expecting it to do so?
<Pir4nhaX> because of last update ..
<Pir4nhaX> KDwallet didn't ask me my password
<Pir4nhaX> then, I can't have wifi ..
<Guest97880> it says it crashed cause of a Signal 11
<Pir4nhaX> I'm in Live CD ...
<engineer> Guest97880 pidgin
<Guest97880> how do i get pigdin
<Guest97880> OHHH PIDGIN
<Guest97880> i have used that before!
<Guest97880> lol thanks
<genii> Pir4nhaX: When you right-click on connection icon...Options...Configure    Under General Settings is it set to use KWallet there?
<Pir4nhaX> normaly
<Pir4nhaX> Kubuntu ask me my pass ?
<shadowhywind> I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to change the scheme of the konsole by a console command?
<adam__> OMG
<Pir4nhaX> ?
<adam__> This crashed and so did adept manager
<adam__> caused a signal 11?
<engineer> oh god
<Pir4nhaX> adam__: you have done the last update ?
<engineer> fubar
<adam__> ???
<adam__> no
<Pir4nhaX> okay
<adam__> I have 7.1
<adam__> i think
<adam__> is there one?
<adam__> do i need to update if I have ver. 7.10
<adam__> ?
<jessica> no
<jessica> you dont need to update i think gutsy is supported until 2009
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to open a new tab in a konsole by a console command?
<adam__> i have kubuntu
<adam__> not ubuntu
<jessica> same thing just with a diffrent GUI
<adam__> i am upgrading to 8.04 LTS
<engineer> great
<adam__> whats wrong with you?
<jessica> what
<adam__> engineer
<adam__> he is acting sarcastic
<engineer> O_o
<adam__> nvm
<jessica> well its not really need to know information its the kind of chat for #kubuntu-offtopic
<adam__> well, what is everything up to now?
<adam__> oh sorry
<adam__> i am just bored at work
<adam__> lol
<jessica> its fine just making you aware of the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<engineer> shadowhywind ctrl+alt+n ?
<adam__> how come there are like 333 people and like none are tlaking
<adam__> I am there
<adam__> lol thanks for that
<adam__> does it like log me off when i switch channels?
<adam__> does it?
<jessica> no
<engineer> tias
<adam__> ok
<engineer> try it and see
<jessica> you can chat on both channels at once
<shadowhywind> engineer: i am trying to do it by a console command
<haryono> jessica are you using kopete for webcam?
<engineer> ah
<engineer> i just know the shortcut
<jessica> no amsn
<engineer> i don't think that's possible
<angasule> shadowhywind: if you want many consoles in a single window, use screen :)
<engineer> kopete works fine with my webcam
<adam__> my kopete crashes
<adam__> :'(
<henryusp> Oi!
<shadowhywind> its more of i want my scheme to change when i ssh into my server, so i know i am not working on my computer itself thing
<engineer> update your system
<haryono> engineer tel me how to use webcam with kopete
<Hamra> what is the command to search my bash history for a certain command i typed a while ago?
<engineer> haryono i load the apropriate module into the kernel
<jessica> i have just tryed to use my webcam in kopete and it still failes :(
<angasule> shadowhywind: usually the prompt is different...
<engineer> and i restart kopet
<jessica> i think i need the drivers
<adam__> I can't get amsn either
<jessica> modprobe <driver name>
<shadowhywind> angasule: i know, but i tend not to look at the prompt that often, and get confused once in a while
<angasule> shadowhywind: you could set up screen to always show a status bar or something like that, it'd make it really obvious
<engineer> sudo modprobe <name>
<adam__> I can't dl amsn, it says something about a break (install)
<adam__> in adept
<engineer> sudo aptitude install amsn
<adam__> thats what i need to do
<engineer> aptitude is better at handling dependencies
<Haza> Afternoon folks. Im having a little trouble connectin to my wireless network
<Haza> The setup is very simple yet. i stll can't get a connection
<engineer> sudo wlan0 up
<haryono> engineer tell me how to load the appropriate module to kernal i m blank newbie
<Haza> engineer: Is that command aimed at me?
<jessica> i would just do "sudo apt-get remove amsn" then "sudo apt-get install amsn" and see if it changes
<jessica> yes it was
<jessica> it will turn your wireless card on
<jessica> :)
<adam__> it says "unable to lock the administration directory
<engineer> sudo apt-get install --reinstall amsn
<engineer> adam__ close adept for fuck sake
<Haza> jessica: Well this is the interesting thing....
<Haza>  My woreless card is  on
<adam__> i am upgrading...
<stdin> !language | engineer
<ubottu> engineer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Haza> I can connect to my neighbours unsecured network fine
<Haza> but when i try to connecto to mine
<engineer> then you can't install amsn now
<Haza> using a SSID and WEP key
<engineer> let it finish
<adam__> lol i know
<adam__> i'll do later
<Haza> i only get to the stage (57%) of "Avtivation stage"
<jessica> hmm strange
<jessica> try manual connecting ?
<jabba_> hey, i just discovered the nvidia driver i have installed, the 169.12 driver, is not correct, and it would prefer the 96.43.xx driver. what's that one called?
<engineer> haryono you have to find out the appropriate drivers 4 your webcam if it's not built in the kernel already
<Haza> jessica: As in setup a manual connection?
<engineer> jabba_ legacy?
<Haza> Also i want to mention. im not a complete muppet here. the wek sey / SSID are correct
<stdin> jabba_: nvidia-glx (you have nvidia-glx-new)
<jessica> as in " connect to other wireless network"
<Haza> I got a MS box connected fine two mins ago :)
<jals> i have compiz working but with no window decorations, a little help?
<jabba_> stdin: thank you
<jessica> put it all in manually
<engineer> jals install emerald
<jals> engineer, did that
<adam__> i closed adept AND upgrade, still wont lock the dir.
<Haza> jessica: Okay, i will give it a try! :)
<jals> did emerald --replace
<engineer> emerald --replace
<jals> do i need to reboot after that perhaps?
<engineer> no!
<jabba_> stdin: it says nvidia-glx does not exist. can i just install it?
<jals> well, it ain't working
<stdin> !aptfix | adam__, try this
<ubottu> adam__, try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> jabba_: make sure you have the restricted repository enabled
<jabba_> stdin: arg, it still doesn't get X up.
<haryono> engineer how ?
<jabba_> well, that's peculiar. X is saying nvidia-glx does not exist.
<jabba_> and i did install it.
<jessica> any luck Haza ?
<stdin> jabba_: is's the same driver name as the old package "nvidia"
<adam__> ITS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adam__> Thank you!
<jabba_> ah.
<Haza> jessica: I looks like its doing the same thing. It get s to 57% "Activation Stage: Ip configuration started" and then fails. Asking me to enter the WEP key again
<Haza> jessica: Any other idea's? :)
<Haza> jessica: Did you get that message i typed?
<jabba_> oh thank goodness, it's unbroken
<Haza> I forget that im disconnecting and reconnecting to test this
<jabba_> stdin, any idea why that would have been broken during a full-upgrade?
<Haza> And keep typing into IRC with feedback! :)
<Haza>  jessica: I looks like its doing the same thing. It gets to 57% "Activation Stage: Ip configuration started" and then fails. Asking me to enter the WEP key again
<stdin> jabba_: sometimes binary drivers break I guess. I don't use it do I can't really say
<adam__> now if I have kubuntu ver. 7.10, and everything is like crashing, do i need to ugrade?
<Haza> jessica:  Its very odd indeed :-s
<jabba_> stdin: well, thank you for helping me with that anyways. x had been broken for a couple of days. sucked.
<jessica> networking is never been my strong point, ironically i have had a lot of problems with it try restarting your network "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<adam__> ubottu, thank you for helping me get amsn working
<ubottu> adam__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adam__> lol
<jessica> haha the bot rules !
<Haza> jessica: Worth a try, brb (no doubt i will get disconnedted)
<jessica> yes you will
<Haza> Am i back?
<Haza> jessica: Ping
<jessica> hi
<jessica> working ?
<jabba_> stdin: do you know which package Xgl lives in?
<Haza> jessica:  Well, im back on the unsecured network.
<Haza> So my wireless card has to be working
<jessica> yer
<Haza> Or o wouldn't be talking to you :)
<Haza> *o/I
<jessica> it might be something to do with the router settings
<stdin> jabba_: xserver-xgl probably
<Haza> jessica:  I was thinking (a dangerous thing indeed)
<stdin> !info xserver-xgl
<ubottu> xserver-xgl (source: xserver-xgl): GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1839 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<stdin> yep
<Haza> That maybe i can define my own local network settings
<xt828> so, i've encountered a problem - when i try to log in to kubuntu, i get an error that kstartupconfig can't run
<Haza> like a staic IP address
<jessica> yer
<Haza> Just in case im not getting and IP address from the DHCP server?
<xt828> i've tried going in in recovery mode and doing startx to check system settings, but couldn't because in recovery cli it can't find any binaries
<jessica> i think its proably router settings but i arnt sure im hopeless at netwokring
<Haza> jessica: Heheh, you and me both then
<xt828> i've tried doing a chown -R xt828:users /home/xt828 but that didn't work because it can't find /home/xt828
<xt828> i have a pastebin of my drive setup if it's needed
<jessica> yer sorry i carnt help more
<xt828> i'm currently logged in on the same machine in a ubuntu install
<Haza> jessica: No problems. Just seems a little odd. And although im now networking master... i can get simple home networks working okay
<Haza> Makes me think it's a Kubuntu issue
<Haza> *now / no
<Haza> Heheh, maybe i can just make a nice long Cat5 cable :D
<jessica> cables are allways going to be better
<jessica> :)
<Bauldrick> when i connect my mobile directly via usb it shows on desktop, but when I connect it via its base unit it doesn't
<Haza> jessica: No doubt! :)
<jessica> im not sure what im doing with a usb adapter in my laptop its just getting in the way and my inbuilt card works fine :S
<jessica> sometimes i amaze my self how thick i can be
<ivan_> hola a todos
<Odd-rationale> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ivan_> jeje
<ivan_> sorry
<ivan_> thanks, by
<JuJuBee> Im trying to clone a computer in school.  What is the sequence of commands to use dpkg --get-selections?  On Source I did "sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed_packages.txt"  now what do I do on the Destination (Yes exact same hardware)
<rickest> elwood
<rickest> dpkg --set-selections < installed_packages.txt
<rickest> or possibly   cat installed_packages.txt | dpkg --set-selections
<JuJuBee> Then what?
<Pici> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<llutz> "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<JuJuBee> Thanks I think that was the step i needed.
<rickest> perfect
<Pir4nhaX> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Pir4nhaX> thx
<Krooks> Anyone from China or Taiwan. I want to know how do I type chinese character on KDE or Gnome.
<jabba_> Krooks: do you have a chinese keyboard?
<TimS> Are there any programs that will let me stress-test my CPU
<Krooks> jabba_: Do I need one ?
<haryono> how to eject my webcam driver itwont work when i push the button
<jabba_> TimS: mozilla
<Krooks> Can't I just use my present one ?
<TimS> XD
<jabba_> Krooks: you can, but do you know the maps for wubi or whatever?
<Krooks> jabba_: first of all, are you chinese ? Do you type chinese characters ?
<adam__> I am gunna log out so see ya ! Unless i have a problem
<jabba_> Krooks: I speak mandarin and I can read simplified characters
<jabba_> Krooks: at least, enough to understand what my wife is saying
<jabba_> but i do it on my mac.
<Krooks> jabba_: ok, so you are the man then
<jabba_> Krooks: i don't know if I am /the/ man...
<jabba_> Krooks: the 'loadkeys' command lets you change keyboard maps
<Krooks> Is there somewhere I can about this ?
<jabba_> what input method do you want to use?
<jabba_> hang on
<john_> can enyone tell me where chris P server is #
<Krooks> what input ? you mean like simplified chinese ?>
<Jabop> How do I set my desktop to only show icons from its desktop respectively?
<Jabop> Sounds like a dumb question but I don't know how to word it better.
<ke0016> problem with original half life (no steam)
<ke0016> trying to run in WINE, click new game, difficulty, then goes to load screen then shuts off
<ke0016> everything on winedb says that it runs well, but to no avail
<abuulya> helo
<ke0016> hello
<ke0016> any ideas of why this is happening
<abuulya> iabout what
<abuulya> ideas?
<ke0016> problem with original half life (no steam)
<ke0016>  trying to run in WINE, click new game, difficulty, then goes to load screen then shuts off
<ke0016> everything on winedb says that it runs well, but to no avail
<abuulya> may i ask
<ke0016> ask?
<abuulya> yes
<abuulya> ask about linux
<ke0016> what about it?
<abuulya> it's my first time
<abuulya> use ubuntu 8.04
<rickest> abuulya: too many people in and out of here for all that.  just ask
<abuulya> so
<jabba_> Krooks: sorry, had a user in myoffice
<ke0016> ask question abuulya
<jabba_> Krooks: look up "wubi method" on wikipedia
<_CrashMaster_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jabba_> _CrashMaster_: not the same thing.
<_CrashMaster_> wubi is awesome. Pllayed with it a bit yesterday. Makes the install process pretty easy
<abuulya> ke0016 can u help me
<jabba_> _CrashMaster_: wubi is a chinese character input method for qwerty keyboards
<ke0016> maybe if i knew the question
<_CrashMaster_> jabba_: oh. *hangs his head in shame*
<jabba_> _CrashMaster_: it's the thought that counts :)
<ke0016> ? abullya
<abuulya> why if i play 3d games im linux, suddenly the game stop it self
<abuulya> not response
<ke0016> what game are you speaking of: Wine or native programs
<_0tt0v0nc4t_> Hello, I am trying to get the quanta documentation to work in kubuntu and when I try to move the folders to the quanta directory it says I cannot replace the(css or php) file with a directory. Does anyone know a way around this?
<abuulya> like aliaen arena
<abuulya> alien arena
<abuulya> games for linyx
<ke0016> does it freeze or terminate
<abuulya> yes
<ke0016> yes to which
<abuulya> freeze
<Eruaran> check graphics drivers
<ke0016> yes
<jameswf-home> anyone pull the firefox update yesterday and hose their FF?
<ke0016> see if they are in your restricted drivers
<ke0016> if so then enable them
<ke0016> you might be trying to run them off of memory and thats what is causing the freeze problem
<_CrashMaster_> jameswf-home: the last FF update I remember was a couple days ago. It actually increased the responsivness of FF
<Jabop> How do I set my desktop to only show icons from its desktop respectively?
<Jabop> Sounds like a dumb question but I don't know how to word it better.
<abuulya> where locate that menu
<ke0016> system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<shane__> good morning
<shane__> im on kde4 and i cant get a response there,can someone please advise me on how to completely remove kde4 so it will boot on kde3
<jessica> morning lol its 5:24pm for me
<hatebreeder> hi
<shane__> yah im central canada
<hatebreeder> does anybody knows to solve
<jessica> why not change your boot menu so it defaults to kde3
<hatebreeder> problem with sound
<hatebreeder> in kubuntu 8.04
<shane__> jessica: k id love to if you could just explain that
<jessica> erm use your fave text editor to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<jessica> *menu.lst (im not sure hold on
<Riddell> jessica: that's unlikely to help with the desktop environment
<jessica> hmm
<shane__> jessica: how can i find a wiki for that,im still tryin to find the ebook kubuntu for dummies
<Riddell> shane__: before login, menu-> session -> kde 4
<jessica> surly you can do apt-get remove kde4
<Riddell> or kde 3 in your case
<shane__> ok ill try that thanks Riddell and jessica
<To_Wishlist> Hi, I was going to install kde4.1 but, when I saw that I had to do a dist upgrade (over hardy) I started doubting. Am I able to conserve my KDE 3.5.9 while also having installed kde4.1 ?
<Riddell> To_Wishlist: yes
<Riddell> and you don't have to do a dist-upgrade, it's just the most convenient way to make sure everything is up to date
<To_Wishlist> Riddell, so I just install it and then choose wich DE from KDM right?
<Riddell> yes
<adam> hello
<To_Wishlist> Riddell, so just aptitude install kde4 ?
<adam> hey umm, would you pick dell, or custom built sytem
<[Relic]> Anyone know where the core temp data is extracted too?  With sensors it shows coretemp-isa-0000 / Adapter: ISA adapter / Core 0:      +44.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C), but ksensors reads each core seperately as core 0 for some odd reason
<Jabop> what's the ruby gtk package for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> To_Wishlist: kubuntu-kde4-desktop better
<Jabop> or qtruby?
<shane__> ok now how can i check and see if it started kde3 or 4
<Riddell> Jabop: libqt4-ruby
<Guest75731> how do you identify your self as a name?
<Guest75731> i lost <ada>
<Guest75731> <adam>**
<Guest75731> i don't want guest
<Jabop> Thank you Riddell :D
<Pici> Guest75731: Adam is registered, choose another name.
<To_Wishlist> Guest75731, type /nick adam
<To_Wishlist> or choose another name
<Riddell> Jabop: libqt4-ruby1.8-examples for examples
<emilsedgh> wow, Riddell supporting in #kubuntu
<adam1> yeah!
<adam1> it works
<rickest> adam1: /msg nickserv help
<Firefishe> I'm running kubuntu 7.04.  I have a logitech usb headset.  I've had it working before, but I've forgotten how to set up the mixer to it accesses the usb speakers and not the main speakers.
<Firefishe> lsusb shows it's there, but kmix seems to recognize the usb speakers under "speaker," and not master.
<jimmy51_> can someone explain what "chunk size" means in bonne++ output?  (no barf jokes please!)
<AdamTech1> Ok now i have the right name
<savetheWorld> To register a nick, change to that nick, then issue " /msg nickserv register <password>"  from then on when you join freenode use the  /msg nickserv identify <password>  command to identify yourself.
<AdamTech1> whats the pass?
<savetheWorld> whatever you make it
<Firefishe> the pass is whatever you select it to be
<AdamTech1> ok
<savetheWorld> unless someoneelse has registered that nick
<AdamTech1> how do you register?
<savetheWorld> To register a nick, change to that nick, then issue " /msg nickserv register <password>"  from then on when you join freenode use the  /msg nickserv identify <password>  command to identify yourself.
<AdamTech1> it said its not registered
<To_Wishlist> Gonna have to check if it's real the performance change from kde 4.1 :)
<To_Wishlist> unluckily, wiht 512kbps and 112mb to download, I'll have to wait for a while
<Firefishe> you have to type /msg nickserv register password, where password is a password you select.
<AdamTech1> it said insufficeint parameters for REGISTER
<Pici> !register | AdamTech1
<ubottu> AdamTech1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Pici> Please read it
<AdamTech1> ok lol
<Firefishe> savetheWorld:  1.  type /nick <thenicknameyouwant>  2.  type /nickserv register <passwordyouwant>  3.  each time you log on, type nickserv identify <password>
<Firefishe> savetheWorld:  does that help?
<savetheWorld> Firefishe: look again.
<Firefishe> savetheWorld:   sorry...wrong person :P *bonk*
<savetheWorld> :)
<Firefishe> my bwain....some dayz ;)
<Firefishe> oh....wait
 * savetheWorld hands Firefishe some coffee
<AdamTech1> whats it mean when it says if you do not complete registration within one day, my nick will expire
<savetheWorld> it DIES!
<savetheWorld> bwahahaha!
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  Did you affix an email address at the end of the registration
<AdamTech1> but right after it said  <mynick> in now registered to <myemail> with the password <the one i used>
<Firefishe> It's actually /nickserv register password email@address
<AdamTech1> so am i done then?
<Firefishe> ya, sounds like it
<Firefishe> just check your inbox, and just click on the link that you'll find in there
<Firefishe> then you'll be verified and set up
 * Firefishe drinks deeply of the rich, aromatic coffee savetheWorld gave him *mmmmmmmmmmmm* :)
<savetheWorld> AdamTech1: pick a good passwrod.
<Firefishe> hit's the spot
<savetheWorld> AdamTech1: what will you sue?
<savetheWorld> *use?
<AdamTech1> ???
<AdamTech1> i have a pass
<savetheWorld> what password will you use?
<Firefishe> savetheWorld:  tsk tsk
<Firefishe> ;)
<savetheWorld> (testing)
<AdamTech1> i won't tell you
<savetheWorld> excellent
<Firefishe> yes, very good
<AdamTech1> what?
<savetheWorld> you get to keep your nick
<Firefishe> Never never never give out your password
<AdamTech1> yay!???
<AdamTech1> oh ok!
<savetheWorld> indeed
<AdamTech1> did you see it when i registered thou?
<Firefishe> If you're a bit new to irc, you need to recognize and learn about basic security issues.  It's like, "hey, would I give this person my credit card number?"  Just apply that logic and you'll be fine :)
<AdamTech1> oh ok
<AdamTech1> how do you have like colors on your name?
<Firefishe> most freenode channels strip the colors
<AdamTech1> like yours
<AdamTech1> Firefishe, how you get your color?
<Pici> AdamTech1: Thats your client doing that, it has nothing to do with IRC
<AdamTech1> ???
<AdamTech1> i see the colors?
<AdamTech1> what do you see when i type?
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  Well, I see you as orange there, but most of freenode irc channels are meant for help for various open source, and other, types of applications.
<Firefishe> black and white
<Pici> Furthermore, this is the Kubuntu support channel, these questions would perhaps be better in #kubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode
<Firefishe> I could also make my irc client make the text red if I wanted.
<AdamTech1> i am going to test my nick
<Guest76897> UGH
<Guest76897> how do i get my registered nick?
<Pici> !register | Guest76897
<ubottu> Guest76897: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<AdamTech1> i have a registered name
<AdamTech1> but i can't use it
<Pici> Please direct further IRC questions to #kubuntu-offtopic or #freenode, thanks
<AdamTech1> i can't find it
<AdamTech1> nvm i got it
<AdamTech1> ok
<AdamTech1> Now is this "channel used for helping others?
<AdamTech1> with Kubuntu issues?
<Pici> yes/
<AdamTech1> #kubuntu-offtopic
<AdamTech1> ok, now how do i switch channels with showing the link thing?
<_ZeuZ_> kdm or kdm-kde4 ? better off letme modify the question: is there any problem to startup kde with kdm-kde4 ?
<_ZeuZ_> (being kde 3.5.9)
<Firefishe> If you want stability, I'd stick with 3.5.9 at the moment
<_ZeuZ_> Firefishe, just trying it out
<Firefishe> If you're daring--really daring--I'd d/l a snapshot and build it from source.
<Firefishe> just put it in /opt or somewhere away from your normal stuff
<_ZeuZ_> Firefishe, I'm too lazy like to download the dependencies to build it xX
<Firefishe> sudo apt-get install build-essentials, etc.  Doesn't kde use cmake now?
<_ZeuZ_> dunno, but will check later...
<AdamTech1> how do you log in?
<AdamTech1> i can't
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  /nickserv identify password
<_ZeuZ_> gonna try KDE4.1 now
<_ZeuZ_> later guys
<AdamTech1> ok
<Firefishe> there goes a brave one ;) hee
<AdamTech1> I verified my email and i am logged in yay!
<AdamTech1> lol
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  Excellent!  All you have to do now is compile your kernel, learn from all those system crashes, and you'll be on your way. ;)
 * Firefishe is just kidding.
<AdamTech1> kernel??
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  Forget it!
<AdamTech1> *confued*
<Firefishe> What os are you using?
<AdamTech1> Kubuntu 7.10
<AdamTech1> hey how did you do that ____ is confused?
<Krooks> thanks jabba_
<AdamTech1> is just kidding
<AdamTech1> lol omg i am sooooooo lost
<AdamTech1> *AdamTech1 is just kidding
<AdamTech1> UGH
<AdamTech1> how
<AdamTech1> tech me
<AdamTech1> teach me please
<AdamTech1> lol
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AdamTech1> I need support
<Pici> Ask then
<AdamTech1> HOw do you do the "*__________ is Just Kidding" thing
<AdamTech1> ?
<Firefishe> AdamTech1:  type /query Firefishe    I'll see if I can answer your q's
<AdamTech1> Sorry for annoying you people
<Pepone> buenas tardes
<_ZeuZ_> well, works pretty well (kde 4.1) I allready got 3 plasma crashes, but it's pretty decent
<_ZeuZ_> !
<_ZeuZ_> Someone logged in using root user ! :P   :) (j.k)
<ek> Anyone know of a way to acquire an old version of Adobe Reader? 5.0.X maybe?
<ek> Can't seem to find anything via Google.
<azzco> Is there any up to date guide for running 32-bit applications on 64?
<ke0016> anyone had problems with installing themes in kubuntu
<shane__> hello
<shelia_> woot
<shelia_> hi
<shelia_> so whats the deal with flash???
<shelia_> helllo?
<shelia_> anyone here to help??
<med__> depends on ur problem
<shelia_> flash
<shelia_> is that much to aks??
<med__> what u mean by flash
<shelia_> macromedia
<med__> u want to watch flash movies
<med__> well u dont have it installed?
<shelia_> porntube
<shelia_> oops
<med__> lol
<med__> its ok
<shelia_> sorry I meant YOUTUBE
<shelia_> na na, don't take me wrong
<engineer> no problem
<engineer> if it's youtube, xtube, porttube
<shelia_> I don't have a filthy mind either
<engineer> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<med__> indeed
<shelia_> I am a guy
<shelia_> fixing this 4 a family
<engineer> ok, it doesn't matter either if you're a guy or a gay
<engineer> reinstall flash then restart fox
<shelia_> eww fags
<shelia_> k doing it
<_CrashMaster_> !Coc | shelia_
<ubottu> shelia_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<shelia_> o_O
<shelia_> my conduct is exemplary
<_CrashMaster_> shelia_: Was a polite advisory to be careful with your words.
<gorg> i think i might have some of the sam error...
<gorg> flash crash in konquerer..
<gorg> tried what they said in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/181221
<gorg> and tried re-install it...
<gorg> still it crashes..anyone got any tips for me? :o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181221 in kdebase "The application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV) (dup-of: 174343)" [Undecided,New]
<gorg> situation: installed ubuntu then kubuntu.. using both now, and havent installed anything else. it should be clean and smooth as .....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174343 in nspluginwrapper "Flash player 9.0 r115 crashes nspluginwrapper in Konqueror" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AdamTech1> HELP
<AdamTech1> Okay, i was in terminal trying to install synaptic
<med__> state ur problem
<AdamTech1> and then this window came up, I selected yes
<_CrashMaster_> What did the window say?
<AdamTech1> my system crashed and deleted /unistalled alot of my programs
<med__> erm
<med__> what was said in he window
<med__> the*
<AdamTech1> something about the KDM desktop thing terminated
<AdamTech1> now, how do i put those programs back
<AdamTech1> it took off my browser
<AdamTech1> my adept
<AdamTech1> like all of my multimedia apps
<AdamTech1> reinstall?
<AdamTech1> what should i do?
<Ahadiel> AdamTech1, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<smallfoot-> make ubuntu faster, its slower than windows xp
<gorg> smallfoot-:  my 3rd day of testing linux, and i think ubuntu is faster than kubuntu. i would say kubuntu is about same speed as windows xp and ubuntu faster than xp
<gorg> the flash issue in Konquerer is a bit annoying
<med__> affirmative
<AdamTech1> flash issue?
<gorg> med__: but if u use firefox you might not have the same problem, testing it now and seems like it works just fine
<Odd-rationale> gorg: i just downloaded the tarball from adobe, extracted the libflash.so file, put it in ~/.netscape/plugins, rescann konqueror for new plugins. and it works!
<med__> i like firefox a lot
<med__> seems a bit faster than konq
<Odd-rationale> konq uses less resources i think...
<shelia_> hi
<shelia_> mm
<gorg> Odd-rationale: i'll try and see if i manage the same :)
<shelia_> where the sound codecs??
<Odd-rationale> !hello | shelia_
<ubottu> shelia_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Odd-rationale> shelia_: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gorg> Odd-rationale: i need a little help with finding what u said: tarball?
<med__> its an archive
<Odd-rationale> gorg: are you running 64bit?
<_CrashMaster_> tarball = .zip file for linux (simplistic explantaion, but it's accurate)
<pim> nope
<pim> a tarball is a collection of files
<pim> not neccesarily compressed
<med__> basically its an archive
<med__> .tgz for example
<med__> used in linux
<Odd-rationale> gorg: here is for 32 bit: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<_CrashMaster_> pim: granted, but a ,zip isn't neccesarily compressed either :p
<pim> Not anymore, but that was the original purpose of the filetype ;-)
<gorg> Odd-rationale: i do not know,  i believe its a 32bit. the computer is about 3 years old
<shelia_> There is no available decoder.
<Odd-rationale> gorg: extract the file with ark. ignore the install instruction it contians...
<shelia_> keeps saying this Kamarok
<shelia_> There is no available decoder.
<Odd-rationale> shelia_: are you trying to play what type of file?
<Odd-rationale> gorg: then copy and paste libflashplayer.so to ~/.netscape/plugins
<Odd-rationale> you might have to create the dir
<stdin> fyi, you can use compressed/uncompressed tarballs in any OS, not just linux
<gorg> ok, i think i can manage that
<shelia_> Odd-rationale: the radio stations
<Odd-rationale> shelia_: ah, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras? some radio staions stream in mp3...
<shelia_> Odd-rationale: yes I did just now
<Odd-rationale> shelia_: sometimes there is a problem connecting to a staion. try various stations...
<shelia_> k
<gorg> i need to ask one last thing. i've been a windowser all these years so i'm a bit stuck in mindset.
<gorg> ~/.netscape ... "~" does this mean my home directory..like /home/gorg/   ?
<gorg> or is it more down to the root?
<Odd-rationale> gorg: it is /home/<yourusername>
<gorg> does the dot "." infront of netscape have to be included?
<Odd-rationale> yes.
 * AdamTech1 is looking for firefishe
<Odd-rationale> gorg: you can do it in one command "mkdir -p ~/.necscape/plugins"
<Odd-rationale> whoops typo...
<Odd-rationale> mkdir -p ~/.netscape/plugins
<Firefishe> hi AdamTech1
<gorg> does the . mean its a hidden map?
<gorg> ok, understood. its done
<Odd-rationale> gorg: yes
<shane__> how can i tell what version of kde3 i have
<stdin> shane_: Help -> About KDE
<shelia_> works now
<AdamTech1> hi Firefishe
<Firefishe> hi :)
<shelia_> had to reboot kamarok
<Odd-rationale> gorg: then go to konqueror --> settings --> configure konqueror --> plugins. make sure $HOME/.netscape/plugins is in the list, then select, scan for new plugins.
<gorg> ahh, just about to ask about that :)
<gorg> youtube loaded without any trouble
<Odd-rationale> gorg: kool!
<AdamTech1> how do you get flash for youtube?
<gorg> Odd-rationale: that did the trick- thanks!
<Odd-rationale> AdamTech1: well, if you scroll up and read my conversation with gorg, you will learn how...
<AdamTech1> i am not an easedropper
<AdamTech1> eves
<AdamTech1> lol nvm
<leo_> #kubuntu-es
<leo_> #valenci@
<shane__> Odd-rationale: where can i find the kdesktop environment
<Odd-rationale> shane__: what do you mean? if you are using kubuntu, you are on it.
<shane__> im trying to find the help
<Odd-rationale> shane__: is it in kmenu --> help ? or kmenu --> doc
<shane__> Odd-rationale: lol sorry i got it
<shelia_> how do  chown a foder that needs to
<shelia_> that needs to be shared with   multiple computers
<shelia_> I mean several users
<Odd-rationale> shelia_: you can chmod 77
<Odd-rationale> chmod 777
<Odd-rationale> or you can create a new group called shared. have the folder be owned by share. and add users to the share group...
<jackault> what do I do to install kde 4?
<Odd-rationale> !kde4 | jackault
<ubottu> jackault: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jackault> nothing along the lines of apt-get ?
<Odd-rationale> jackault: there is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<shelia_> no chownig/lawlz
<jackault> ah, thanks
<jackault> It keeps asking me to insert the Kubuntu install disk, how can I force it to download instead?
<jussi01> jackault: remove the cd in adept - manage repositories
<olskolirc> can anyone tell me why my AC97 sound card will only allow me to listen to one source at a time on Gutsy?  I can't have xmms playing and listen to something else at the same time.
<dersinc> hl
<dersinc> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | dersinc
<ubottu> dersinc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dersinc> hello where are you from ?
<wayne_lappi> Guten Abend liebe Leute
<Odd-rationale> !de | wayne_lappi
<ubottu> wayne_lappi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<wayne_lappi> thank you
<ke0016> does anyone know of any good payroll programs for ubuntu
<hotpocket> how do i rar files?
<wayne_lappi> holycow, rar a packagename.rar /folder/to/rar/
<jussi01> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.1-1 (hardy), package size 498 kB, installed size 1036 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<wayne_lappi> Does anybody know how I can deactivate the proprietary drivers in the hardware manager? I just deleted the cross, but its already in use :(
<coucouf> rar is not such a good idea because it's not so free. don't you want to use tar/gz or tar/bzip2 ?
<hotpocket> no
<hotpocket> we kinda need to rar
<coucouf> k
<bleaked> does anyone know why gaim doesn't flash in the kde taskbar when new messages are received?  none of the setting seem to help..unless i missed on.
<LeeJunFan> any idea why firefox won't open kmail on a mailto link? I've set the firefox about:config prefs to use kmail for mailto, and set the external mailto to tru, and kmailservice, both failed to launch kmail.
<eagles051387> im having trouble with changing my network settings
<eagles051387> this morning since i needed a dynamic ip at work i edited the /etc/netowrk/interfaces and commented out my static stuff. now im trying to switch back it wont work seems like its stuck in dhcp mode
<sensae> Before I potentially get myself into a world of pain - How's UFS support in Kubuntu?
<pythagorean> you are all fuckers
<pythagorean> fuck you all!
<eagles051387> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles051387> pythagorean what is ur problem dude
<pythagorean> the whole friendly family can go fuck themselves
<eagles051387> !op
<pythagorean> fuck!!!
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<pythagorean> help!  they are all fucked!
<tekgeeklt> hrmm ...
<eagles051387> ty jussi01
<sensae> Jeez o.o
<eagles051387> jussi01 can u help with soemthing or are you in the middle of something
<eagles051387> sensae tell me bout it
<eagles051387> *you
<raffaele> ciao
<raffaele> !"list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles051387> !it | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles051387> i have an urgent networking issue that i have trieed just about everythign to resolve any one care to help me
<jussi01> eagles051387: try asking it?
<eagles051387> jussi01 already did earlier before that idiot bust a nut
<eagles051387> this morning since i needed a dynamic ip at work i edited the /etc/netowrk/interfaces and commented out my static stuff. now im trying to switch back it wont work seems like its stuck in dhcp mode
<jussi01> eagles051387: so when you uncommented, the restarted networking, it was broke?
<eagles051387> jussi01 yep even went into system setting to try and set it up the way it was that way
<eagles051387> jussi01 also it seems it struggles to apply settings when using system setting to mod network config stuff like ip address and what not
<jussi01> eagles051387: weird
<presroi> hi
<ubuntu> hey!
<ubuntu> jhg
<jussi01> ubuntu: can we help you?
<presroi> has kubuntu 8.10-Alpha 1 been released yet?
<jussi01> presroi: check #ubuntu+1
<presroi> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<presroi> I have a newly repaired notebook that lacks an OS, so I thought I could afford to play a little bit
<jussi01> presroi: :)
<veyron> hello
<eagles051387> jussi01 any way i can fix it
<jussi01> eagles051387: no idea, sorry
<veyron> i want to turn my ubuntu into an wlan acces point
<jussi01> !ics | veyron
<ubottu> veyron: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<veyron> the wlan adapter is set to maste mode and i am able to connect to that device
<veyron> my lan card is also probber set up
<veyron> but i am not able to sent data between these two networks
<veyron> ok, thx i'll watvh out
<eagles051387> any network specialists in here
<engineer> maybe
<veyron> how to configure ip forwarding? I think thats my problem
<Azzco> !ask | eagles051387
<ubottu> eagles051387: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<veyron> i did a /proc/sys/ipv4/ip_forwarding=1
<veyron> ok, sry will do so next time;-) thx
<engineer> firefox 3 is out next tuesday
<caryjebus> plasma failed to load how do i log back out
<Azzco> caryjebus: #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<pulaski> hello, I'm running kubuntu 7.10 and as soon as X completes loading the KDE crash handler appears notifing me that Adept-Notifier has crashed.
<pulaski> This has happened after three reboots in a row.  Has anyone here experienced the same?
<veyron> ok, next issue: Is there a bootoption for the kubuntu live cd to disable dma mode?
<dalew> I have a need for the development kernel however it looks like I have to manually make it, can someone help me with achieving this task???  I'm new to ubuntu but not an idiot.
<frybye> hi all - just reporting back to say that the problem that I had been going on and on here about for 2 days (connecting 2 pcs-) was solved in about 6 mins on the phone as a sys-eng pal of mine found time to help - thanks for all the efforts but the soloution as it came was real simple..
<coucouf> dalew: maybe this can help you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<pulaski> I've no experience using the backtrace feature.  Will this help me somehow or is it for bug reporting purposes only?
<Xcaliber009> Hi there, is anyone here pretty ubuntu savvy that can maybe help me set up a couple modules? :-)
<Azzco> !ask | Xcaliber009:
<ubottu> Xcaliber009:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xcaliber009> stop
<dalew> coucouf, the issue is that there is no "./debian/ruless" file so "fakerout ./debian/rules binary" fails
<dalew> coucouf, the issue is that there is no "./debian/rules" file so "fakerout ./debian/rules binary" fails
<Boohbah_> !ask | Xcaliber009
<ubottu> Xcaliber009: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xcaliber009> I'm attemping to create a mailman server using ubuntu, but having problems configuring Exim4 and Apache2. Anyone familiar with setting up mailman?
<pulaski> I use kubuntu 7.10.  Adept-Notifier crashes after X loads.  I've found a bug report #134722 whose backtrace matches mine.  I is listed as resolved but it is an old bug.  Can someone suggest a workaroung or fix.  BTW after this the Adept keeps running in the background and blocks all the other apt processes.
<jussi01> pulaski: have you got the gutsy updates repo on?
<Xcaliber009> using hardy heron
<pulaski> jussi01: Thanks for responding.  I'm pretty sure, let me check my sources.list
<Xcaliber009> oops sorry
<Firefishe> Is there a place in kubuntu where one can select usb sound as default for all outputs?  I know of gnome-sound-properties under the ubuntu desktop, but I can't seem to find any for kde/kubuntu.
<jussi01> Xcaliber009: I would suggest try asking/searching on the ubuntuforums - I find for such a question I usually get a better more in depth answer there
<jussi01> Firefishe: I don know about gui, but run asoundconf list then asoundconf set-default-card <card-name-here>
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: I've been through there, my problem is more n00bish than most of the things I've found on the forums that have been pretty specific
<Firefishe> jussi01:  that might work
<Firefishe> thanks
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: I guess my biggest problem has been that I get a "cannot resolve hostname"
<jussi01> Xcaliber009: ok, where does that occur? (when you do what?)
<pulaski> jussi01: yes, both deb and deb-src gutsy-updates main restricted are there
<jussi01> bug 134722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134722 in ubuntu "FIrefox: ed2k" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134722
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: but I have my hostname as <hostname> and domain as <domain.name>, and the ip address on the if is aliased as <hostname.domain.name>
<jussi01> pulaski: what was the bug number again?
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: after editing scripts and doing reloades of the services
<jussi01> Xcaliber009: hrm
<pulaski> jussi01: 134722 was the bug number
<jussi01> Pullus: are you certain?
<pulaski> jussi01: yes just doublechecked
<jussi01> Xcaliber009: unfortunately, im out of my depth here, however, is this for a server? if so, try asking in #ubuntu-server - but be patient, can be a little slow in there sometimes
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: I've also re-run the exim4-config a couple of times to try to change the settings on it, but it's still having the same problem and I don't believe the MTA is running
<Firefishe> jussi01: Well, that worked for amarok, but it's weird.  The usb headset is now working, but the volume control on the headset is slaved to kmix. Amarok is operating separately from everything else.  Man I wish gnu/linux/kde would adopt a central sound server for all desktops.
<Xcaliber009> jussi01: yeah lol, its a Mailman server, but for it to work you have to have both apache and an MTA configured, I will go check them out, thanks!
<pulaski> jussi01: I added a hoary-backports and a hoary extras main universe multiverse restricted yesterday.  I have a backup sources.list I made before the changes.  Perhaps I should go back to the origninal.  Does that make sense jussi01?
<jussi01> pulaski: you should never add repos from another version of ubuntu imho
<pulaski> jussi01: I was following the ubuntuforums tasks here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50859,  Ok thanks I'll see if I can remove the packages I installed and return to my original sources.list
<candan> how can i install kaffeine-sc-plugin?
<pulaski> jussi01: This seems reasonable.  What do you think?
<jussi01> pulaski: hopefully it works
<pulaski> jussi01: OK, I appreciate your responses, cya l8tr.
<candan> how can i install kaffeine-sc-plugin?
<jussi01> bye
<jussi01> !find kaffeine
<ubottu> Found: kaffeine-mozilla, kaffeine, kaffeine-dbg, kaffeine-gstreamer
<eagles051387> night all
<jane_> hello, i have a question regarding a new diNovo keyboard with a built-in trackpad. I don't want to use the trackpad as I prefer my old usb trackman. However it stopped working with the new keyboard--so how do I fix it?
<kgx> whats the easiest way to order indent an xml file? (i downloaded an xml file with no indentation)
<engineer> eclipse does that
<engineer> coloring as well
<engineer> you can also use a pastebin site
<kgx> engineer: thanks...i only needed to read it, so used firefox. but thanks, will definitely need to edit it sometime
<engineer> kgx has some editing tools
<engineer> you should check them out
<HawkMan> Anyone got a link to a site with good description for getting compiz working on Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 ?  I'm fairly sure I' installed everyhting I need(and then some) and turned on everythign, but I just can't get an accelerated desktop.
<engineer> are the drivers working?
<jerome2_> salut
<HawkMan> I'm not getting any errors
<engineer> i mean the accelerated drivers
<engineer> !fr | jerome2_
<jerome2_> ya des francais ?
<engineer> non
<engineer> je ne parlais pas francais
<ubottu> jerome2_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jerome2_> tes pas francais et tu me dit non ??? mdr
<HawkMan> hmmm, how do I check to make sure, judging by the speed of the GL screensavers I'd say no.
<jerome2_> tes sous kubuntu ?
<engineer> cat glxinfo | grep rendering
<Odd-rationale> !fr | jerome2_
<ubottu> jerome2_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<engineer> not sure if it's thar or this
<engineer> glxinfo | grep rendering
<jerome2_> tai koi kome OS ?
<jerome2_> kubuntu ?
<jerome2_> hein ? engineer rep
<engineer> jerome2_ i don't speak french
<jerome2_> arete de mito
<HawkMan> GLX extension missing,  sigh.
<engineer> HawkMan install your graphic card drivers
<engineer> what card is it
<HawkMan> guess I missed some steep between installing the glx driver and it actually working :)
<jerome2_> ya des francais ici ????
<HawkMan> Nvidia GF Go 7300 or thereabouts
<HawkMan> Nvidia GLX is installed at least.
<engineer> sudo nvidia-xoncifg
<engineer> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<engineer> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<engineer> sudo before the last one
<HawkMan> oh I think I found the checkboxI needed in the hardware config :)
<HawkMan> well actually enabling the drivers seemed to do stuff at least, installed more stuff and requested a restart, so we'll see
<noaXess> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<noaXess> where is the help to create a deb package from source?
<noaXess> he integrated pdfedit package of kubuntu is old.. v0.3.2 the newest one is 0.4.1
<Hamra> how can i mount a folder somewhere else? similar to the NTFS folder attach thing
<noaXess> mount -o bind source/folder destination/folder
<Hamra> thnx
<noaXess> !package
<ubottu> Factoid package not found
<Lupus-SLE> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lupus-SLE> That wasn't helpful at all!
<Lupus-SLE> Damn you to hell sir ubottu
<PhoenixGI> Err, hello
<PhoenixGI> Did I pop in at a bad time?
<word> go ahead, say it, i dare you
<PhoenixGI> Say what?
<Lupus-SLE> My fellow people of the KDE persuasion... Kaffeine and indeed all variations thereof (Xine) seem unable to play audio from these .MKV files I have
<Lupus-SLE> The audio is encoded into ogg vorbis
<Lupus-SLE> Soo... I'm having trouble figuring why it won't work
<Lupus-SLE> :(
<PhoenixGI> me=noob, so not much help with 99% of the problems that come up.  Waiting to see solutions so I can learn.
<Lupus-SLE> I've read it as a bug that kaffeine can't play ogg from .mkv
<Lupus-SLE> Though it doesn't work in xine either
<Lupus-SLE> it DOES however play fan-daby-abulous in mplayer
<PhoenixGI> what are .mkv files?
<Lupus-SLE> No idea
<Lupus-SLE> I beleive it to be an open source sort of DVD thing
<PhoenixGI> hmmm, well I know my next google search :) brb have to reboot after patching.
<Lupus-SLE> It's a container format.
<Lupus-SLE> For me it's got video, several audio tracks and several subtitle tracks
<CharredHusk> evening
<jabba_> hi CharredHusk
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<CharredHusk> anyone know the name of the xscreensaver development headers?
<Lupus-SLE> CharredHusk: I'd search packages.ubuntu.com
<Lupus-SLE> Best chances of finding it
<CharredHusk> Lupus-SLE: no luck
<Daisuke_Ido> libxcb-screensaver0-dev - X C Binding, screensaver extension, development files
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps
<CharredHusk> trying to compile carrier, the pidgin fork
<ActionParsnip> CharredHusk: nice name, whats different?
<CharredHusk> Action: mostly gui stuff, like the possibility to use adium style chat windows
<ActionParsnip> CharredHusk: #carrierim on FreeNode :)
<CharredHusk> am there ;)
<ActionParsnip> nioce
<ActionParsnip> CharredHusk: pidgin does me ok :)
<CharredHusk> I'm more Kopete but Carrier sounded nice
<PhoenixGI> !restricted-formats
<ubottu> PhoenixGI: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PhoenixGI> bah, ubottu, correct my spelling like google does
<NullNam1> ﻿HELP! I mesed up and chmod'd my $HOME dir to 777.  What do I do to fix this?????
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> i used to have a spelling bot that used googles suggestions
<DarkriftX> took me a few hours to write it because back then googles code looked like shi...... you get the point
<CharredHusk> ah
<PhoenixGI> hehe, I soo need that some days
<CharredHusk> libxss is the name of the blame err game err the development stuff.
<DarkriftX> if i had mirc installed right now, i could probably write you one in like 5 mins
<Lupus-SLE> NullNam1: Put your hardrive in the microwave
<Lupus-SLE> Or just... chmod it back to what it was
<Lupus-SLE> But the microwave is a good idea
<NullNam1> what was it? 755? 766? 750?
<Lupus-SLE> One of them, yes.
<PhoenixGI> Ouch, HD + Microwave... well guess it would be a nifty light show untill the microwave died
<NullNam1> Does it matter which?
<Lupus-SLE> NullNam1: Let me find out
<Lupus-SLE> Wait here
<Lupus-SLE> Don't do anything
<NullNam1> Thanks
<CharredHusk> woohoo, got all dependencies at long last
<DarkriftX> heh, i know that feeling
<DarkriftX> finally getting soemthing working
<Lupus-SLE> NullNam1: I'm pretty sure
<Lupus-SLE> It's 521
<Lupus-SLE> If not
<Lupus-SLE> Then you can change it
<Lupus-SLE> But you're not at immediate risk of chmod-ing your home folder to 777
<Lupus-SLE> That said
<NullNam1> 521?
<Lupus-SLE> Have you chmodded EVERYTHING in home?
<Lupus-SLE> Or just your home folder itself
<Lupus-SLE> NullNam1:
<Lupus-SLE> Yeah
<Lupus-SLE> chmod 521
<NullNam1> Why 521?  Everyoneis telling me 755? hehe
<Lupus-SLE> Then...
<Lupus-SLE> Do that instead
<CharredHusk> ok, carrier just won't compile...
<CharredHusk> *shrugs*
<coreymon77> umm, have you tried checking if what you want is available on apt before trying compiling CharredHusk?
<coreymon77> or even any  other sort of precompiled binary format?
<Lupus-SLE> CharredHusk: Compiling a carrier is a heavy task... depending on its armament I'd compile it on a dual core
<CharredHusk> coreymon77: yep, seems like it's an automake fuckup somewhere
<mads-> Hi. My keyboard is acting strange. I need to press and hold "i" for 3 seconds before an "i" is typed - what is this and how do I change it?
<coreymon77> mads-: maybe your i key is broken?
<CharredHusk> brb, fbi ;)
<mads-> coreymon77 : haha :) no, it's for all the characters..
<mads-> the "i" was just an example of my problem
<coreymon77> you seem to be typing at normal speed to me
<mads-> coreymon77 : This is my brothers pc :)
<mads-> This would take AGES to write on my own..
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> check in system settings, in the keyboard and mouse section
<coreymon77> i think there might be a delay setting somewhere in there
<coreymon77> or it could be an accesibility feature that was accidentally turned on
<ps3kimme> ska vi pussas?
#kubuntu 2008-06-13
<mads-> coreymon77 : Yessir.. It was some accessibility feature that was turned on..
<mads-> Thanks a lot..
<coreymon77> no prob
<mads-> Next item on the list : Find my brother and kick his ass for f*****ng up my PC ... :S
<coreymon77> lol
<ps3kimme> m namea borat, i lika you..i like sex...it's very niice :D..sry..im bored..
<coreymon77> ummm
<ps3kimme> yuuup
<coreymon77> that was odd
<ps3kimme> hahahahahhh
<candan> how can i install xmms?
<PhoenixGI> bah, Sounds aren't working right now... How am I suppose to listen to DI.FM if I can't hear it.
<coreymon77> candan: ever used apt before?
<coreymon77> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<coreymon77> candan: apt-cache search xmms
<coreymon77> candan: see what that gives you
<candan> xmms is want libglib 1.2 for install
<coreymon77> huh?
<sharpe_uk> xmms is pretty much deprecated at this point
<engineer> xmms is dead
<engineer> even gentoo dropped it out of the portage
<Lupus-SLE> Probably because it's crap
<engineer> it is
<sharpe_uk> it isn't crap its just been superceeded by better players
<engineer> amarok ftw
<Lupus-SLE> sharpe_uk: It was crap before
<Lupus-SLE> It had this obsession
<Lupus-SLE> It's stood there yelling LOOK AT ME, I'M LIKE WINAMP, BUT FOR LINUX!
<engineer> that's like saying windows me isn't crap
<engineer> just superceeded by better oses
<Lupus-SLE> But it tried to copy winamps gui which is like copying a copy in that it become even worse
<Lupus-SLE> You had to enlarge the bugger just to read what the bloody buttons say
<sharpe_uk> not really a fair comparison, better operating systems existed prior to ME therefore ME was crap, XMMS for a while was about the best media player for linux (at least that I found for playing shoutcast streams)
<Lupus-SLE> It was about as easy on the eyes as a knife
<sharpe_uk> so for a while it wasnt crap, now amarok does everything that XMMS did and more and does better, thats just progress
<engineer> ye i guess
<scrote> dude this linux shit sucks.  every time im boot my PC. i have to reset all my xine settings.
<scrote> even if i click apply
<scrote> not even windows media player did that
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> why not just try another media player
<coreymon77> kaffeine, amarok
<coreymon77> that could just be a bug in the program
<coreymon77> and please watch your language
<scrote> umm why dont the gnu guys just write good software.
<scrote> oh yea... you get what you pay for.
<coreymon77> are you just here to troll, or can we help you with something?
<stdin> if you have a specific question, ask it
<Lupus-SLE> Look!... A troll...
<Lupus-SLE> Lets poke it!
<scrote> yes a question
<Lupus-SLE> xineui isn't very good at all
<Lupus-SLE> I'd use a frontend like... kaffeine
<Lupus-SLE> Also amarok is the best media player EVER
<Lupus-SLE> Not just for x os... ever
<Lupus-SLE> Means bend over and take it winamp... TAKE IT LIKE THE AOL TAINTED COW THAT YOU ARE!
<Lupus-SLE> </rage>
<Lupus-SLE> scrote: Continue
<stdin> umm, offtopic much?
<Lupus-SLE> Not at all
<Lupus-SLE> It's Kubuntu related discussion.
<stdin> no, it's a rant
<stdin> and not on topic
<Lupus-SLE> stdin: I didn't type </rage> for lulz
<Lupus-SLE> I meant I was finished
<stdin> that's not the point, the point is you should have said it here, that's why we have -offtopic
<Lupus-SLE> I SHOULD of said it here?
<Lupus-SLE> I'm glad you approve ^_^
<stdin> of the sentiment, yeah :p
<han_> hello every body
<Lupus-SLE> sup
<Lupus-SLE> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<han_> someone of Spain?
<Lupus-SLE> Awww....
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stdin> !search troll
<ubottu> Found: botattack, don't feed the troll, nl-troll, feeding the troll, feedthetroll, atroll
<stdin> pick one :)
<Lupus-SLE> !search
<ubottu> Factoid search not found
<Lupus-SLE> !search lulz
<ubottu> Found:
<Lupus-SLE> Aww... non lulz
<stdin> you can /msg ubottu too, to save on the channel spam ;)
<stdin> one or two, I don't mind though
<luis__> hola
<jabba_> how do i enable other repositories?
<deffinne> brazil
<luis__> alguien por alli??
<jabba_> i have a clean install here and i think it's notlooking at, uh, multiverse?
<luis__> mmm
<stdin> jabba_: open Adept, go to Adept -> Manage Repositories
<stdin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deffinne> nobody from brazil
<engineer> sou de portugal
<deffinne> mrs or ms ?
<engineer> Mr
<luis__> mr
<luis__> und u?
<deffinne> talk portuguese
<engineer> not here
<engineer> english only
<luis__> español
<engineer> yo hable espanol tambien
<stdin> luis__: #kubuntu-es
<engineer> hablo*
<luis__> bien
<deffinne> i am more or less
<luis__> dime
<deffinne> brazilian is here?
<engineer> no
<stdin> deffinne: #ubuntu-br
<engineer> portuguese is in #ubuntu-pt
<deffinne> ok men
<engineer> luis__ que?
<luis__> Luis MURGA
<engineer> what about him?
<stdin> #kubuntu is English only, use #ubuntu-br / #ubuntu-pt for Portuguese, or #kubuntu-es / #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<stdin> offtopic chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic
<draik> How do I setup a wired eth0 connection through CLI?
<draik> The KNetworkManager keeps on deleting the information I put in for the configuration of eth0 and Domain Name Servers under the Domain Name System tab.
<epimeth> draik: yes... it does that
<draik> epimeth: How do I make it not do that?
<epimeth> but what you can do is set up the card manually through network manager
<draik> I have
<draik> It still forgets everything
<draik> I even set it up to activate when it boots, that disolves once I close KNetworkManager
<epimeth> dunno... I only use dhcp
<epimeth> I use manual configs for servers
<slyboots> Hi :)
<epimeth> ahoy!
<monkeybritches> yoho
<epimeth> who you calling a ho?
<sensae> Okay, everyone seems braindead in #ubuntu.
<monkeybritches> ahoy?
<epimeth> thats what happens when you use gnome...
<epimeth> :-D
<sensae> lol
<sensae> I'm trying to set up a RAID 5, and I can't write more than one partition to it
<epimeth> ouch
<epimeth> I'd love to help, but I can't :-)
<sensae> Fdisk won't write any partitions to the md device, it just spits out an error 22. The built in server partitioner tells me the rest of the space is "unusable" because 1 partition is too many primary partitions
<sensae> :/
<epimeth> have you tried searching for "raid" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Lupus-SLE> Is it actually possible to get kubuntu to install to a partition on a raid drive?
<monkeybritches> Is it a scsi raid?
<sensae> Nope
<sensae> Nope to the SCSI question
<monkeybritches> SATA 'fake raid' then?
<Lupus-SLE> Because that would make something for me considerably easier
<slyboots> Is there a guide for setting up a Macbook pro in Kubuntu, (instead of Ubuntu)
<sensae> Two PATA, one SATA
<sensae> Well I'm using MDADM so it's fakeraid no matter
<monkeybritches> I would start by looking in the BIOS
<Walzmyn> anybody familiar with cinelerra?
<sensae> monkeybritches: For what?
<Lupus-SLE> Is kubuntu install to raid possible?
<monkeybritches> If it's an onboard raid, it will need to be enabled
<monkeybritches> That's assuming it is...
<sensae> No, it's software RAID. mdadm is kernel-level
<monkeybritches> slyboots: There should be little difference between setting up Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<monkeybritches> sensae: Well you've got me there, I have yet to try that
<sensae> Lupus-SLE: I wouldn't see why not. I've had text-only server installs on RAID.
<draik> epimeth: I have set it up with Automatic DHCP and still won't do it
<Lupus-SLE> sensae: My friend has 2 sata drives
<Lupus-SLE> I'm thinking of giving him a fresh OS install
<Lupus-SLE> Mostly because everythings fucked up
<Lupus-SLE> But I'm thinking if I could I might reinstate his raid
<sensae> Lupus-SLE: I don't think the standard 'desktop' Kubuntu or Ubuntu discs support RAID graphically, but it shouldn't be that hard to set up
<Lupus-SLE> Does it depend on the driver as much as it does in Windows?
<sensae> I'm not sure how Windows software RAID works, I've never done it.
<Lupus-SLE> Because that gave me HELL
<sensae> but mdadm is just a kernel module. You fdisk the drives as one big partition, id=fd (linux raid autodetect)
<Lupus-SLE> sensae: I know little about sata and nothing about raid
<sensae> and then you do an mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sda (Or something similar)
<Lupus-SLE> So... it's useless
<mrpenguin> I installed nvidia drivers and now it doesnt use my samsung 24 inch monitor, can i get that back?
<sensae> and it creates a /dev/md0, and then you partition that device like a normal hard drive
<Lupus-SLE> sensae: Right
<Lupus-SLE> !mdadm
<ubottu> Factoid mdadm not found
<Lupus-SLE> Right... I'll leave
<Lupus-SLE> sleep now
<sensae> lol
<mmm__> hi
<draik> How do I setup a wired eth0 connection through CLI?
<draik> The KNetworkManager keeps on deleting the information I put in for the configuration of eth0 and Domain Name Servers under the Domain Name System tab.
<Walzmyn> this is right damned anoying - I've managed to wade through this weird interface to create my movie, but I can't figure out how to save/export it
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, just arrived ...what app did you use ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, you saw my only comment, it's cinelerra
<keaton> I'm having major issues installing Kubuntu on a friend's system.
<BluesKaj> oooh, not familiar with cinelerra at all :(
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, the save function offers you different formats (avi, mpg) but it saves it as file.mpg.xml and nothing can us eit
<Walzmyn> All I wanna do is trim a bit off one file and add another on the back of it
<Walzmyn> keaton, what's the problem?
<keaton> First, using the standard install CD dosen't work because neither the standard or vga video drivers work. Now I'm trying the alternative CD, and that dosen't work, because A) It says that something called APIC dosen't work, and B) When I pass 'noapic' on the boot line, when it trys to install the system it gives me this: Debootstrap Error: Failed to determine the codename for the release.
<BluesKaj> xml eh, maybe you need to use dvdauthor/makexml to create the dvd structure
<Walzmyn> keaton what kinda computer?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, huh?
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , you obviously got it mpg'd , didn't realize
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, don't think i need a dvd structure, this is a 1 min clip bound for youtube
<keaton> An HP Pavilion almost identical to mine, which works PERFECTLY I might add, except it uses Intel processors instead of AMD, and it's video card is a PCI Nvidia instead of an onboard Nvidia.
<Walzmyn> keaton, fairly new?
<keaton> Yeah, less than 2 years old, 2 GB of RAM, 250 GB HDD, all good stuff.
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, i don't care what format is gets out in, as long as youtube can read it. My mom wants to see the 5 month old playing with the dog
<keaton> Also, I forgot to mention, it can't determine network information either during the alternative installation.
<Walzmyn> keaton, hmm, odd. You shouldn't need anything other than the regular CD - d'ya think the disk might be courpted?
<keaton> And the alternate install goes reaaaaally slow.
<keaton> If you mean the installer CD, that's impossible, I burned it literally 30 minutes ago.
<keaton> Plus, I got the same results a coulple months ago the last time I tired.
<keaton> *tried
<Walzmyn> keaton, i figured you were going to say that.
<keaton> It's really aggrivating, I've never had this much trouble putting linux on anything.
<Walzmyn> keaton, well, my appligies, but I don't think I can help ya.
<keaton> I'll try asking elsewhere, thanks for the help though.
<Walzmyn> try googling that apci problem
<Walzmyn> you might need to change something in the bios on that computer
<draik> Does anyone else have the same issue with KNetworkManager? The laptop won't go past connection to the router.
<BluesKaj> keaton, definitely a strange problem, does it run a live cd ok ?
<Walzmyn> draik, do you mean you can connect to the router but not to the internet?
<keaton> No, that's why I'm using the alternate.
<draik> Walzmyn: Yes.
<keaton> It wouldn't boot because X couldn't start, and the Live CD's cli interface is garbadge.
<BluesKaj> gotta be hardware recognition
<Walzmyn> draik, i've got a similar issue - my router does not like linux....
<Walzmyn> draik, i'm dual bootin gmy desktop and the connection is better and fast with winders
<keaton> I looked up APIC, which wouldn't start at the beginning, it's something called an Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller.
<BluesKaj> hmm keaton , does it have windows on it right now ?
<keaton> It's an essential part of the motherboard, and the system can't initialize it...
<keaton> Yes, it has XP Pro.
<Walzmyn> draik, i switched this laptop from vista to linux and now it's a good bit slower on the net, but fine connecting to the router
<keaton> Using about 3/5ths of the drive, fyi.
<FreckledP> I'm having troubles with my mixer under 8.04.  PCM is the only one that affects volume at all.  I have poked about and it appears that the mixer settings are pointing somehow mixed up (not sure what that means).  Anyone have an idea how to fix it?  (it's an Intel HD sound chip)
<draik> Walzmyn: The strange part is that it used to go online with 7.10. With 8.04 I had it working two days ago. She rebooted and it was out. I had it on yesterday after applying "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Walzmyn> keaton, be glad you don't have vista. clean install from the factory took up 40 gigs
<Walzmyn> draik, just to cover the bases, you've rebooted the router and modem?
<draik> Walzmyn: Yes
<keaton> I meant that 3/5ths are partitioned NTFS, the rest is left empty for Linux.
<damien_> Can someone help me install Java?
<Walzmyn> keaton, and i meant that vista is a bloated resource hog  :)
<FreckledP> sorry, what I mean is that there is somewhere a file that defines the device that the mixer affects, and the particular sliders of the mixer.  Anyone know where this file is and how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> FreckledP, alsamixer, in the terminal
<damien_> Can someone help me install Java?
<FreckledP> BluesKaj, right.  if I play with the master slider, it doesn't do anything.  only the PCM slider
<BluesKaj> use adept , damien_ , it has all the required up to date java versions
<Walzmyn> damien_, didn't java come installed?
<epimeth> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Walzmyn> does that say don't use adapt to install java at all, or just if you're on dapper?
<BluesKaj> FreckledP, do you have all the slider ctrls unmuted , use the M key if not
<damien_> epimeth: Thanks
<epimeth> no worries
<FreckledP> BluesKaj, yes, I checked that.  From what I read, the problem is that the mixer uses device numbers (hex of some kind, i think) and that the 'devices' are mixed up.
<epimeth> Walzmyn: just if you're on dapper
<Walzmyn> wonder why not?
<damien_> Okay, now I'm stuck at a screen that says <Ok> at the bottom and cannot get out of it
<damien_> And apparently it didn't install Java >_>
<FreckledP> BluesKaj, this is the url/bug that it is mentioned in.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-driver/+bug/149622/comments/6
<BluesKaj> FreckledP, you could try fooling with kmix , enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) on the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 are enabled on the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149622 in alsa-driver "Only PCM volume control takes effect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> FreckledP, sorry I have no clue what that url is referring to
<draik> Walzmyn: Got any suggestions? I recall there was a file that you can add your information and it was saved for you, but it's been over 2 years since I recall this.
<FreckledP> BluesKaj, haha...exactly
<damien_> Can anyone help me :|
<Walzmyn> draik, sorry, catching back up, you're trying to get it to keep your 'net password?
<epimeth> damien_: what happens when you hit return/
<damien_> Nothing
<BluesKaj> damien_, it's waiting for you to answer yes to the licence agreement
<epimeth> have you tried tab and then return?
<draik> Walzmyn: Password? I'm trying to make it go online and continue being online after a reboot
<damien_> No i didn't hold on
<Walzmyn> draik, ok, right. No, i'm not sure what to tell you. it's the old "it works for me"
<damien_> I got an error when trying this thing
<draik> Walzmyn: Same here.  This is my friend's laptop. Today is day 3 with this issue.
<damien_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<damien_> Nothing else is using it as far as I can tell.
<Agent_bob> what's the standard way to clear a function ?    "unset" ?
<mrpenguin> i installed nvidia drivers for linux and now it only detects my old CRT monitor (but it says unknown)
<mrpenguin> is there a way to get it to detect my other monitors
<damien_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mrpenguin> this 1024 resolution is unusable.
<Admiral_Chicago> mrpenguin: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<damien_> Is there anyway to make it so I don't need to sudo before I do stuff?
<Art_> damien_, Do sudo su, then <passwd> to run as root.
<damien_> Okay
<Art_> damien_, Then 'exit' to return to user.
<rophy> hi
<greeenpeas> hello
<rophy> i wanna have some sort of fun chat on irc
<rophy> how can i use Konversation
<Art_> Has anyone gotten CUPS working on Kubuntu 8.04?
<greeenpeas> i have
<Art_> What's your secret?
<greeenpeas> none. it just worked.
<Art_> I keep getting permission error.
<greeenpeas> mine's a network printer
<greeenpeas> not sure if that makes a difference
<Art_> Could be, I dunno.
<greeenpeas> also, it's an HP printer
<Art_> Mine is an Epson.
<greeenpeas> perhaps it's better supported?
<haryono> Why my kubuntu hang up many time
<Art_> This one has always worked well with older distros.
<greeenpeas> did it work with gutsy?
<Art_> Yes, that's what I'm on right now.
<greeenpeas> i had problems getting WPA to work
<greeenpeas> it worked with edgy
<greeenpeas> but not with gutsy or hardy
<Art_> I just use WEP, no problems here.
<greeenpeas> ok.
<Art_> I don't leave it on all the time.
<Art_> All my neighbors use WEP.
<greeenpeas> ok. i reverted to using a wired  conn.
<Art_> Re: CUPS, the message I get is "Unable to open parallel port device file: Permission denied."
<greeenpeas> perhaps you should use sudo...
<Art_> I allow both both root & art as users.
<greeenpeas> and in both casses you get the same error message?
<Art_> Yes.
<greeenpeas> that's odd.
<greeenpeas> not that I am an expert by any measure.
<Art_> Maybe I should reinstall CUPS.
<Art_> i can't move over to the new partition 'til I get printing working.
<greeenpeas> ok.
<greeenpeas> am curious: how do you configure CUPS? do you go through the "system settings" menu item?
<Art_> No, i use 127.0.0.1:631.  CUPS interface.
<greeenpeas> ah, ok.
<greeenpeas> i think i configured mine via system settings
<Art_> I think I tried the system settings too.
<intelikey> Join to #kubuntu was synched in 108.055 secs!!
<intelikey> that seems just a little long to me.
<intelikey> and code traveling to/from 64.161.254.20:6667 sure seems slow.
<intelikey> so what is the standard way to clear a function ?   unset function_name ?
<Ferrenrock> hey guys I'm interested in installing kubuntu, am I on the right channel?
<intelikey> no channel needed for that.   you just need the installation disk
<intelikey> !install | Ferrenrock
<ubottu> Ferrenrock: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ferrenrock> yeah I know, I've already tested it on the liveCD but I have some questions
<Ferrenrock> like my wireless card wasn't identified
<Ferrenrock> I assume I need a package
<Ferrenrock> is there a good place to find stuff like that?
<intelikey> !wifi | Ferrenrock
<ubottu> Ferrenrock: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ferrenrock> thank you
<Ferrenrock> I'll stay on the channel, but thank you for being so helpful
<intelikey> welcome.
<Ferrenrock> I tried out the other versions of ubuntu and some other linux distros, but I really like the KDE/ubuntu combo
<intelikey> try them all then build your own.   only way to get what you really want.
<Ferrenrock> yeah, unfortunately I'm still a novice programmer
<Ferrenrock> *really* novice
<Ferrenrock> like
<Ferrenrock> I started learning C last week on my own
<Ferrenrock> hahahaha
<intelikey> i C
<intelikey> err no i don't C or C++   really.
<Ferrenrock> i C what you did thar
<Ferrenrock> what do you use? python?
<intelikey> shell grammer mostly
<Ferrenrock> yeah I'm even more novice than that
 * intelikey is a script writer.
<Ferrenrock> so i C
<Ferrenrock> I have arch on an old POS computer and it only has bash
<Ferrenrock> so that's been hard to figure out
<Ferrenrock> kubuntu uses dash right?
<intelikey> yes
<Ferrenrock> how big is the difference?
<intelikey> "it only has bash" <<< i assume you mean "no gui"
<Ferrenrock> yeah
<Ferrenrock> pretty barebones
<Ferrenrock> I have nano and a gcc compiler and some other fun stuff
<Ferrenrock> but pretty basic
<intelikey> Ferrenrock bash is installed as the default user shell dash is the default /bin/sh    dash is a fully posix compliant shell   it lacks many of the bash extentions and features but is quite usable.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, if I post a python script , can pick out the faults in it ?
<Ferrenrock> so basically bash is almost an extension of dash--it just has extra commands?
<intelikey> probably not.    but a shell script i might.
<intelikey> Ferrenrock no.
<BluesKaj> well it is a shell script really
<intelikey> BluesKaj lets not get nitpicky
<Ferrenrock> so how different are we looking at this being?
<intelikey> Ferrenrock bash is not really related to dash,  but both can provide a /bin/sh "shell"  some of the main differances is that dash is fully posix compliant and bash is not.  some of the bash tweeks like it's builtin echo command requiring the -e switch before it will recognize escaped chars is not posix.
<Betus> someone to set up an ATI 9250?
<intelikey> Ferrenrock most of the things that keep bash from being fully posix are accepted by most as being "better"  but that's another topic altogather.   the size differance is pretty big between the two also.
<Ferrenrock> what differences does posix compliance bring to the system?
<Ferrenrock> in layman's terms, if you could
<BluesKaj> intelikey, ok , http://www.pastebin.ca/1046654 this script is in /etc/init.d and it's supposed to run as a daemon for the pyTivo app , which acts a server for media transfers to our TiVo.
<Betus> someone to set one ATI 9250?
<intelikey> on the surface little or none.  but when things like postinstallation scripts break because of non-posix code  it matters.
<intelikey> BluesKaj looking
<Ferrenrock> intelikey: I read the wikipedia entry and it seems that posix is like a set of standards. Is that correct?
<intelikey> BluesKaj that's not python,  that a shell script
<intelikey> and judging from line one   it needs to be fully posix compliant or line one should read #!/bin/bash insted
<intelikey> Ferrenrock yes it is.
<BluesKaj> yeah the actual pyTivo app is prolly python, sorry for the misleading statement
<intelikey> !ati | Betus best i can do for ati is point you at this;
<ubottu> Betus best i can do for ati is point you at this;: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ferrenrock> and I bet that the bash community believes that these standards 'hold down' a shell from realizing a better potential, so they think that putting bash outside of these standards the shell can perform better?
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey , thanks
<intelikey> BluesKaj welcome.
<intelikey> BluesKaj do you want me to debug the script ?
<intelikey> Ferrenrock probably   you can ask in #bash  they are all about that.
<Ferrenrock> I'll bet
<BluesKaj> ok, if you think it's required , intelikey
<intelikey> Ferrenrock they will probably tell you that using the symlink /bin/sh to point to /bin/bash and starting it as /bin/sh will give you a posix compliant bash session.  but it does actually break a few minor standards.
<Ferrenrock> but isn't that just layering the sh over bash?
<intelikey> BluesKaj ummm checking $? on a command that was backgrounded may not work like you want it to   lines 29 & 30
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey , that script tutorial suggested to use bin/sh to symlink to cause the script to be executed when the system goes down, or comes up.
<BluesKaj> ok what do you suggest?
<asobi> i just wiped my ipod playlist with amarok, how do i get it back?
<intelikey> BluesKaj to test;   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6dcda2d3
<intelikey> BluesKaj you will have to wait for the command to exit to recieve any exit code from it.   you can test for the existance of the command and the existance of it's target arg and use that for the return code   but you can't test for an exit code on a backgrounded process
<intelikey> btw  $?  is exitcode of the last "exited" process
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know how to play mkv files? kaffiene has no audio, mplayer de-syncs sound and video and vlc randomly crashes or the video stops for a bit while the audio continues
<Ferrenrock> intelikey do you know any good resources that will help me familiarize myself with dash? How did you become familiar with it?
<BluesKaj> well, it calls up ffmpeg when a video transfer is executed from the the Tivo and it will fail if ffmpeg is already running for example
<intelikey> BluesKaj i'm just saying that line 30 will always be true.
<intelikey> a more detailed example http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d43da4283
<intelikey> sorry line 31 my bad.
<intelikey> thus you script will exit at line 31 every time.
<BluesKaj> should I delete that line ?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> just ammend the test to check for something useful
<intelikey> checking exitcode of & is kinda bogus  ;/  :)))
<BluesKaj> sorry , i don't understand ...this scripting is basicly greek to me
<intelikey> give me a minute  i'll clean it up a little.
<BluesKaj> ok cool
<Pici> stdin: good thinking
<stdin> best to be safe :)
<BluesKaj> *!*@unaffiliated/taggard ?
<stdin> a moron, don't give it another thought ;)
<kubuntu-user-nee> hi... my internet isn't reliable, sometimes it works, most times it doesn't... it will stop working after a few hours or even a few minutes... so i'm in a ubuntu live cd atm... someone mind helping me figure out the problem?
<kubuntu-user-nee> never had this problem before in kubuntu
<kubuntu-user-nee> in suse, i was able to right click knetwork manager and select a wifi point to use, but wasn't able to do it in kubuntu.. though i think i've done it before in previous installations of it
<intelikey> BluesKaj have a look at     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d10d38aae        see if it likes you any better ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj you also might get stdin to look at the py script    i here he reads snake tracks pretty well.
<AndreMilton> salut
<BluesKaj> Ok cool intelikey , thanks a bunch :)
<caryjebus> all my compiz effects just like stoepd working
<intelikey> welcome
 * BluesKaj opens some cold ones and passes them around 
<intelikey> ah a cold one   :)
<caryjebus> all my compiz effects just like stoepd working
<intelikey>                                     ^^
<intelikey> that's a question
<skreech> HOw much slack does ext3 give to files?
<intelikey> !compiz | caryjebus
<ubottu> caryjebus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<skreech>  Iwas copying data across from a WIndows box to a Ext3 partition over ss
<skreech> ssh
<intelikey> skreech does that depend on the reserved bit ?
<skreech> when I came back it was spitting a whole string of errors
<skreech> I did a du -s on the ext3 partion and it was just over 14 GB
<skreech> I did a du -s on the NTFS and it was just over 13 GB
<skreech> can I assume that everything got carried over?
<intelikey> prolly not.
<intelikey> what kind of errors
<intelikey> ?
<skreech> intelikey: Does what squashfs
<skreech> intelikey: does what dpened on the reserved bit
<skreech> intelikey: It was throwing squashfs errors
<intelikey> the file slack
<skreech> maybe
<skreech> can I get a count of the files in a directory structure?
<intelikey> skreech i thought you said ntfs and ext3  not squash ?
<skreech> intelikey: doing it from a LIVECD which is of course squashfs
<caryjebus> >_<
<intelikey> skreech ok there your sq errors  the livecd   and if the errors were all squashfs errors then it's either out of ram or cd hickup or something like that.
<skreech> intelikey: Yeah I got that :)
<BluesKaj> well folks it's sacktime for me ...long day tomorrow
<intelikey> skreech ls -A /path | wc -l
<skreech> intelikey: I just want to know if the scp went thorough
<skreech> A ok
<intelikey> you can add -R if you want recursive
<caryjebus> can someone help me
<intelikey> skreech i'm still wondering what this has to do with the origenal Q  "<skreech> HOw much slack does ext3 give to files?"
<skreech> intelikey: Smells good :)
<skreech> intelikey: Well I copied them across and they took up about 1GB more than they did on NTFS
<caryjebus> is there a way to delete my session
<skreech> I wanted to know if that was a reporting error or would i expect that?
<skreech> caryjebus: KDE session?
<intelikey> ok.  like i said that depends on the "reserved" bit in the fs table....  tune2fs -l /dev/<device>
<caryjebus> yah
<skreech> intelikey: Ok grand. Reserved bit = more space I assume
<intelikey> provabably 5%
<intelikey>    b
<intelikey> probobably  :)
<intelikey> and yes all it does is reports used+5% for users but to root only used   and that keeps a user from actually filling the fs.
<caryjebus_> nvm
<intelikey> skreech   it will always have the "Reserved block count: = * "  amount free for root unless root fills it.
<intelikey> skreech that answer your Q suficently ?
<lopin> Hello...  Does anyone know how I can get cups working with Vista?
<lopin> Everything's just kinda going into printer limbo...
<intelikey> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> lopin last link there ^
 * lopin applauds...
<lopin> <sarcasm>Yep, definitely didn't try that!</sarcasm>
<jhutchins>  vista is not compatible with networks or other operating systems.
<intelikey> heh
<jhutchins> Not compatible with PC hardware either.
<intelikey> vesta is not compatable
<lopin> I had to laugh at that, but it's not helping me right now...  ^.^
<jhutchins> It's interface is not compatible with humans...
<lopin> It's installed the printer, and it acts like it's printing...  But then...  Nothing...
<jhutchins> We had one guy who held out for almost six months before he ditched it and went back to xp.
<lopin> Would I be able to print if I shared it over samba?  And if I could, how do I set up a samba share?  Samba's always confused the crap out of me...
<lopin> And, it's a friends computer, and I can't move them back to XP...
<skreech> intelikey: ok I think my math is off
<jhutchins> lopin: well, that would have been the default way to serve it to windows.  Assuming that the vista cups compatibility isn't compatible...
<lopin> But, they are dual booting Ubuntu, but it's installed through Wubi, and they think that it's kinda odd that it won't hibernate, and then the wireless card gets all hot...
<lopin> I installed it with ipp, but it's just sitting there...
 * intelikey thinks one could always accidently do a cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda on the windows box....
<skreech> intelikey: ls -AR | wc -l on ext3 = 85625
<lopin> Like, I have the page open, and I hit print test page, and it works instantly...
<skreech> intelikey: ls -AR | wc -l on ntfs = 88568
<intelikey> skreech there were other inodes on the ext3 already ?
<lopin> Then, when I print something in firefox, it just sits there, and IE doesn't even give me a print button...
<skreech> intelikey: ls -AR | wc -l on ext3/windows = 19844 (last dir copied and I'm rm it anyway)
<skreech> intelikey: ls -AR | wc -l on NTFS\windows = 22828
<skreech> intelikey: what's the diff between the two numbers
<intelikey> yeah you got toasted by a full ram or something.
<skreech> or the diff between the diff of the two discrepancies :)
<skreech> I'm missing more files in a single dir than I am missing files in total
<intelikey> skreech yes.  look again at the totals
<skreech> or to put it again I'm missing -59 files
<intelikey> right.    something puked on the fs.
<intelikey> clean it up.
<intelikey> i'm thinking that scp did a doodle on your ext3
<intelikey> check the free ram.  and turn off the screen saver before you leave it to do that again.
 * skreech doesn't like doodles
<skreech> so blow that away and recopy?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> and turn off the screensaver first.
<intelikey> that's probably what ate the ram
<skreech> ha ha
<intelikey> i mean a 3d screensaver on a liveCD by default    come on...
<intelikey> opengl at that
<intelikey> not even hardware
<skreech> ok
<skreech> going agin
<intelikey> going into lag mode.   back in a few days.
<ybit> what could be the cause of my internet being unreliable?
<ybit> i was in here a littl while ago
<ybit> it's working now..
<ejm> grrrr how do I setup samba to work with xp and ubuntu?
<ejm> I have a hp f300 series, and it's not working on the xp machine.
<ybit> and my knetworkmanager doesn't show wireless connections :|
<ybit> complain complain complain :P
<ybit> srsly though, it gets slightly annoying
<ejm> so sick of this happening...darn it.
<Guest47129> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest47129> ybit: I just checked and my knetwork manager won't even open but it's not needed to set up internet
<ybit> Guest47129: i realize it isn't needed to setup internet.. but i'm wanting it to show me wireless networks to connect to when it fails to connect through my cable connection
<ybit> so that i can google for my problem
<ybit> without having to boot into a live cd
<ybit> but.. now.. i'm installing ubuntu-desktop so that i can go into ubuntu to search for the problem
<ybit> because ubuntu works
<ybit> wish there was more money going into the kde development
<ybit> and i wish it was ubuntu with diff. flavors: gnome, kde, fluxbox, xmonad, awesome, etc
<ybit> but, meh, now i'm complaining
<Guest47129> can't you just open a terminal and type netstat?
<skreech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest47129> /identify at2727
<skreech> anyone have a small KDE distro?
<NickPresta> skreech, what do you mean?
<skreech> NickPresta: one that can run in >100 Megs of RAM
<rav> hello. when I try to open the printer section, in System Settings, it hangs up. Also if I try to open the HPLIP toolbox, or try to print from any KDE application. I have cups and foomatic installed, what could be wrong?
<Guest47129> skreech: I know of a linux program that small but i don't think it's kde based
<skreech> I think most linux programs can run in >100 MB of RAM :)
<liza> hi anybody can help me on how to download music to mp3 im using amarok
<NickPresta> liza, download music from where?
<liza> im using amarok
<NickPresta> liza, where is this music coming from? Your iPod? A CD?
<liza> CD and from imeem
<ejm> i hate samba and cups. and ubuntu for not dealing with this area the most...they make it easy for compiz to be enabled or disabled..but when it comes to cups and networked printing, it's no better than gentoo or slack.
<NickPresta> liza, Open up the Amarok menu. Engage -> Play Audio CD
<rav> ejm: the first time i plugged in my printer it recognized and it said it was ready to use. I thought 'yay', but now that I try to print, I can't
<NickPresta> ejm, I found network printing quite easy. < 10 seconds to setup
<ejm> i can print locally, but not over a network...
<rav> i can't print at all
<ejm> no offense, but could you show me a how to or something for doing it?
<ejm> so annoyed....lol
<NickPresta> ejm, did you use the "Add Printer Wizard"?
<ejm> yeah
<NickPresta> ejm, and? where did the error occur?
<ejm> there's no error.
<rav> NickPresta: where is that wizard?
<ejm> my windows machine can't print to the hp...even though it can see it.
<ejm> aw screw it...i'll go to b&n and get the huge ubuntu book tomorrow..maybe it can tell me what i'm doing wrong.
<ejm> lol thanks though. somethings are hit & miss for me and linux..
<NickPresta> rav, in Kcontrol -> Printers -> Add Printer/Class
<rav> NickPresta: Kcontrol becomes non-responsive when i click on Printers
<liza> Nickpresta,thanks for teaching me.but how to download the music to my mp3?
<rav> liza: are you using an ipod?
<skreech> !IPOD
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<liza> no
<liza> RCA Lyra mp3 is what im using@rav
<brand0con> im running kubuntu on an eee pc and i want to unconstrain windows on the top of the screen
<brand0con> anyone know how
<rav> liza: does it read it as a flash drive when you plug it in?
<brand0con> im running kubuntu on an eee pc and i want to unconstrain windows on the top of the screen. anyone know how.  i cant seem to find the option
<liza> yes rav
<rav> liza: in amarok, Settings > Configure Amarok >Media devices
<rav> liza: try the Autodetect
<skreech> brand0con: unconstrain?
<brand0con> unconstrain = make so it's not restricted to go beyond.  i want the top of my window to be above the visible screen
<liza> rav it says no device detected
<brand0con> i know i can hold alt to make the window move but it stops me at the top.  ive set this before in gnome through compiz but i dont know how in kde
<rav> liza: then try Add device
<rav> liza: I used the Generic Audio player with my old Creative mp3 player
<brand0con> anyone?
<michael_> I just installed kde4 and im a former gnome user.  I have one question, when i enable desktop effects all none kde apps are not visible when you try to view them  (eg. firefox)
<liza> rav i did add it in my device does it mean i can download now?
<rav> liza: if you specified the correct mount point, then you should be able to click on the Devices tab in the main amarok window and see what's inside
<liza> when i add the device i select music sharing and i enter the name of the device but icannot enter the mount point of the device
<rav> liza: use Generic Audio Player
<benjamin> hello
<benjamin> i just installed kubuntu 8.04... what repository do i need to add to adept manager to get firefox?
<michael_> benjamin: jus search for it in aptitude
<michael_> lol i mean adept
<benjamin> i do, nothing shows up
<michael_> wut distro u usin
<benjamin> kubuntu 8.04
<benjamin> brand spankin' new
<michael_> SAME
<ejm> search firefox.
<ejm> or..do you have adept?
<michael_> adept worked for me
<benjamin> i have adept manager open
<benjamin> i type "firefox" into the search box
<michael_> but i updated from the reg kubuntu to kde4
<benjamin> it doesn't find anything
<michael_> wait a bit
<ejm> yeah
<michael_> lol
<ejm> i've got firefox installed on kubuntu 8 right now.
<michael_> same
<michael_> ejm: did u ever get the 12 hr clock working?
<ejm> sort of.
<benjamin> ah, there we go
<michael_> haha
<ejm> i set the clock to lazy or whatever it is..
<ejm> can't remember the right term
<ejm> if i hold the mouse over the clock, it displays a 24 hr clock.
<michael_> hmm did u right click on the clock or thru system settings do this
<michael_> and i finnaly got rid of those dam notification every time u close and open a window
<ejm> I think i right clicked on it.
<ejm> i'm on my desktop ubuntu right now.
<ejm> my laptop has kubuntu 64 bit on it.
<michael_> oo
<liza> rav what do you mean enqueue to transfer?does it mean i can transfer the music i want?
<rav> liza: in amarok, you make a list of the songs you want to move from the pc to the mp3 player, the queue. once you're ready to transfer, you click on the Transfer button.
<rav> liza: you have to click 'Connect' first
<liza> all the music was already in the transfer queue box
<brent_> hi i was just wondering what the cellphone icon on Pudgin means
<rav> liza: that's what's inside the mp3 player. Try dragging a song from the playlist to the queue box
<brent_> hi i was just wondering what the cellphone icon on Pidgin means. it sometimes appears by my buddies pictures. What does it mean?
<liza> rav what do you mean with the pre-connect command?what should i put?
<benjamin> i know msn has a feature whereby you can use it to exchange text messages with folks that have tied their cells to their msn... i don't know about pidgin for sure though
<rav> liza: you shouldn't put anything there. it's for manual mounting of devices
<brent_> yeah that might be what it means. thanx heaps for your help
<liza> even in the post-diconnect command?
<rav> liza: leave it blank, it should be fine if it's detected as a regular flash drive
<liza> ok thanks rav
<rav> liza: you're welcome
<liza> now i did drag the music i want what's next?
<rav> liza: click on 'Transfer'
<norkmg> hola
<liza> thank you for teaching me with this rav i really appreciate so much!
<rav> liza: you're very welcome :)
<liza> i have to go now :)
<mrpenguin> does ubuntu include c standard library on default instal
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how can i configur the email action from konqueror filemanager? rightclick/action/email...
<tdm> got any kubuntu news - I'm installing 8.04 as we speak
<tdm> any nknown bugs
<tdm> any known bugs i should know about
<tdm> is koffice better or openoffice
<tdm> does koffice start quicker than openoffice
<tdm> i've never tried koffice
<tdm> ???
<rvb> known bug is when you hover on an html file a nag screen appears
<rvb> it can be solve though
<tdm> how
<rvb> @tdm : just search in google it has been filed and solved in kubuntu bugs i think
<DreadKnight> is there anyway to see my computer specs in kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> looking for something like hardinfo thingy...
<tdm> use system > kinfocenter for system info
<eagles051387> any one able to help me with some networking issues
<eagles051387> anyone alive in here
<eagles051387> the problem im having is yesterday i had to switch from a static ip to dynamic one using dhcp at my work. i edited the /etc/network/interfaces to allow for dhcp since the system settings gui wasnt storing teh settings and it seems like the same issue for goign from dhcp to static ip's i edited teh file mentioned earlier and still teh same issue it doesnt seem to like the setting it has
<eagles051387> can anyone help me with this
<eagles051387> anyone alive in here need some urgent help
<wern> hello folks, cannot run my floppy disk under Kubuntu 7.04... anybody has any hint to solve this?
<flaccid> !floppy | wern
<ubottu> wern: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<eagles051387> flaccid can u help me with my issue
<eagles051387> flaccid the problem im having is yesterday i had to switch from a static ip to dynamic one using dhcp at my work. i edited the /etc/network/interfaces to allow for dhcp since the system settings gui wasnt storing teh settings and it seems like the same issue for goign from dhcp to static ip's i edited teh file mentioned earlier and still teh same issue it doesnt seem to like the setting it has
<flaccid> eagles051387: take out all interfaces except localhost from /etc/network/interfaces and then use knetworkmanager. if its wired ethernet you can test manually calling dhcp with sudo dhclient eth0 after killing existing dhclient processess
<wern> Hi flaccid, thanks for the hint.. I will try..
<eagles051387> flaccid at home here im on static ip internal net and the only 2 things there are in /etc/network/interfaces is loop back and ethneret device
<flaccid> eagles051387: cool.
<eagles051387> flaccid is there an entry in there for dns ip
<eagles051387> or should there be
<flaccid> eagles051387: read my response..
<flaccid> you want dynamic right? thats given by the dhcp lease
<eagles051387> flaccid want static
<eagles051387> dont have a local host thing in that file
<flaccid> eagles051387: so right click knetworkmanager and goto manual configuration and set it there, which will in turn set it in /etc/resolv.conf
<eagles051387> flaccid thing is i have been doing that but it doesnt seem to store the settings
<flaccid> eagles051387: most likely because dhclient is still running
<eagles051387> flaccid when i click on the device it has the ip and right subnet but when i look under advanced settings the gateway is not set and then under routes its set then when i set the dns it seems to unset everythign after i apply
<flaccid> ^^
<flaccid> ps aux | grep -i dhclient
<eagles051387> i did that what do u want me to tell ya
<flaccid> pastebin it if you don't understand it
<eagles051387> flaccid since im not on the offending machine im on my other laptop
<eagles051387> jonathan 9987 0.0   0.0   5164    860pts/0     R+    09:16    0:00 grep -i dhclient
<flaccid> you ran it on the wrong computer?
<eagles051387> no i didnt
<eagles051387> im on my other machine since i have no network connectivity to get on irc on the linux machine
<eagles051387> what is above is the exact output on the cli
<flaccid> some people have reported problems with avahi-daemon, you could stop that then put the settings staticly in /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and see if that persists. if it does don't use avahi on startup.
<dcrdpxt> why does kubuntu hardy-32 bit need noapic with amd64 comp?
<eagles051387> flaccid how do i disable avahi on startup
<flaccid> eagles051387: goto services in system settings
<eagles051387> flaccid ok
<eagles051387> im in system settings now
<eagles051387> flaccid its showing up that its supposed to start at boot but it isnt running right now the avahi daemon
<flaccid> um did you do what i suggested above?
<eagles051387> going to disable at start up and reboot
<eagles051387> flaccid what does avahi do anyway
<terror_> um... hi all. I have a ASUS mobo p5k/epu, and the audio does not seem to work. plz help da newbie
<terror_> 8.04
<flaccid_> service discovery
<terror_> where?
<eagles051387> flaccid still isnt working so basically now i put in my info and it should work
<flaccid_> sorry you are too vague
<terror_> are there any drivers for that mobo available?
<flaccid_> [Fri Jun 13 2008] [17:21:56] <flaccid> some people have reported problems with avahi-daemon, you could stop that then put the settings staticly in /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and see if that persists. if it does don't use avahi on startup.
<eagles051387> terror_cpp check the mobo website
<terror_cpp> i have
 * eagles051387 slaps self with big trout
<terror_cpp> they are all for M$
<eagles051387> flaccid do you mind copying ur /etc/network/interfaces for me plz cuz i feel like im missing something outa there
<flaccid_> eagles051387: no. i only have localhost in there. i am also dynamic, you said you were static. so i have no idea how thats going to help
<terror_gpp> is there any kind of an utility that's like Device Manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles051387: what's the issue?  static ip and can't access the outside network?
<flaccid_> terror_gpp: kinfocenter
<terror_gpp> ok...
<eagles051387> flaccid rnt the defaults the same except up at the top it says dhcp or static or what not
<flaccid_> eagles051387: i don't understand you
<flaccid_> eagles051387: see man interfaces
<eagles051387> flaccid_ ok
<flaccid_> there is also a few hundred thousand hits on google :)
<Daisuke_Ido> so what's the actual issue?
<flaccid_> so iface eth0 inet static and then define your properties below that
<eagles051387> flaccid_ ok
<flaccid_> he apparently loses his static settings
 * flaccid_ pats google
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido after going to a dynamic and going back to static its not keeping the settings even after a reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> still get the static ip but can't access the outside
 * eagles051387 ponders resetting my router
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido yep
<Daisuke_Ido> it isn't the router
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido lol u read my mind
<eagles051387> *you
<flaccid_> eagles051387: don't see how that would help at all
<eagles051387> goign to reset it now
<Daisuke_Ido> DNS settings are effed up
<flaccid_> if you follow my suggestion then it should be fine, but you are resisting doing that
<flaccid_> part of my suggestion is making sure as i said that avahi-daemon and dhclient are not running
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles051387: also, pop open network manager, go to the DNS tab, and stick your router's IP in there.
<terror_gpp> flaccid_: tnx man, got it working
<flaccid_> np
<terror_gpp> see u later ppl
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido whats the command to stop the dhclient process cuz i am in services and its not showing up in run level 2\
<flaccid_> eagles051387: ps aux | grep dhclient to check sudo killall dhclient to kill
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido do i then run the command to restart teh devices
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles051387: i was just giving you the quick way to do it through networkmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure what flaccid_
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure what flaccid_ has in mind
<eagles051387> right now i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eagles051387> Daisuke_Ido normally i do it the way u said it but yesterday when at work i was having trouble getting it to go from static usage to dhcp usage
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<eagles051387> so i edited /etc/network/interfaces file to dhcp and now since doing that i cannot get it back to static
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea then, flaccid_ knows more about it than me
<flaccid_> Daisuke_Ido: i already gave that method first too :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> i should pay attention then!
<flaccid_> 'can't get it back'
<flaccid_> means what exactly
<Daisuke_Ido> anywho, it's late, and i'm advocating time travel for painless upgrades over in #ubuntu
<eagles051387> flaccid_ get it back to using static again
<Daisuke_Ido> so i should really get some sleep
<flaccid_> eagles051387: why why why?
<eagles051387> later Daisuke_Ido
<eagles051387> flaccid_ why what
<flaccid_> why can you not do it?
<flaccid_> ie. !doesntwork
<eagles051387> everything u and Daisuke_Ido have suggested seems to revert back to nothing
<eagles051387> dns ip isnt stored neither under advanced settings for the device under manual the gateway ip doesnt stay
<flaccid_> eagles051387: and did you ensure both dhclient and avahi-daemon were not running?
<eagles051387> i think its time for a reinstall cuz i have junk on here and almost a full hdd
<eagles051387> flaccid_ yep
<flaccid_> im sure its either 1. user problem 2. a bug
<flaccid_> either way reinstall may not help and is drastic
<flaccid_> why don't you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and then i'll show you what they should be then you can check them frequently and check logs if the system resets them again?
<eagles051387> flaccid_ im goign to do a reinstall cuz i have tons of junk i need to get rid of
<eagles051387> i cannot uninstall a game that i have using wine and a bunch of other crud
<flaccid_> ok, then shouldn't of wasted time then but fair enough
<eagles051387> flaccid_ it wasnt a waste of time
<eagles051387> we tried it doesnt seem to be working
<flaccid_> yeah but i don't see a problem yet...
<flaccid_> checking logs and dmesg would of been a good idea too
<eagles051387> ill do it now actually
<tekgeeklt> if one wants to just install firefox .. you only need the firefox 3.0 install right .. you don't need to install anything else?
<flaccid_> tekgeeklt: yeah but there is deps
<tekgeeklt> well it should add the dependancies right?
<eagles051387> flaccid_ i did dmesg | grep eth0 and it says the link is up 100mpbs full duplex
<tekgeeklt> I don't think I need any of the dev's
<flaccid_> eagles051387: meh thats not what you do. do'nt know just do whatever you want...
<flaccid_> its a bit tyring trying to help
<flaccid_> when you don't do the suggestions
<eagles051387> i have
<flaccid_> [18:03] <flaccid_> why don't you pastebin /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and then i'll show you what they should be then you can check them frequently and check logs if the system resets them again?
<flaccid_> not really. each one of them you either didn't do or you did it differently
<tekgeeklt> yea I guess that was all .. its working
<flaccid_> yeah sorry tekgeeklt, adds deps always
<tekgeeklt> I just saw a ton of stuff for firefox and wasn't sure if I needed anything else
<flaccid_> ah fair enough, its dep tree is not as nice as something like opera
<tekgeeklt> I just am used to using firefox and konquerer was the only thing installed
<tekgeeklt> I just got this install in two nights ago and I am getting everything to where I like it
<flaccid_> coolio
<matt_> I am new to konversation and I wanted to see if I could get help removing kde4. How can I go about this...?
<tekgeeklt> I was running pclinuxos on my laptop but it is in need of a new version
<tekgeeklt> what do you want instead of kde4??
<tekgeeklt> gnome or kde3 the older style?
<matt_> to go back to kde3. I didn't like the new kde4
<flaccid_> matt_: remove the -kde4 packages basically
<matt_> yeah I removed it but I still have some kde4 apps hanging around
<tekgeeklt> well there is two versions of kubuntu you can get it with kde3 or kde4
<flaccid_> matt_: remove them
<matt_> is there any easy way to remove all of them using apt-get
<flaccid_> tekgeeklt: they use the same repos/system
<tekgeeklt> okay
<flaccid_> matt_: not that i know of
<tekgeeklt> I don't like kde4 either ...
<matt_> yea I thought it was lame. It has potential but I don't think it is ready yet
<tekgeeklt> I downloaded every version and checked them all out via live cd before I installed
<matt_> yeah I upgraded and didn't like it so I removed it but I still have like the kde4 version of kate and a bunch of others
<tekgeeklt> I actually have like 20 different live cd's and tried all of them
<matt_> in addition to the kde3 version. just a little annoying
<alex__> помогите настроить выход в интернет Kopette выходит, броузер не хочет выдает ошибку
<tekgeeklt> heh
<flaccid_> !ru | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tekgeeklt> I am not sure if anyone here speaks russian
<alex__> спасибо
<tekgeeklt> thats nice
<tekgeeklt> the !ru
<sancho21> To remove kde4, I think, you'd better remove the most basic package for kde4 only. Remove it by doing sudo apt-get purge the-base-package
<sancho21> And later autoremove unused packages by doing. sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<sancho21> Oh, I've just submitted a Kubuntu 8.04 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/239682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239682 in meta-kde "samba share in kde is not working" [Undecided,New]
<flaccid_> autoremove won't do it all
<matt_> thanks sancho. I unfortunately already removed kde4 basic packages so would I have to reinstall them to purge them?
<sancho21> mmm...
<sancho21> I don't know...
<flaccid_> matt_: nah you can use sudo dpkg --purge pkgname
<sancho21> Oh, thank you matt_
<eagles051387> has anyone had the issue after a clean install and first log in the loading of kde takes some tiem like something is bogging down the hdd
<matt_> I can use this even if the package is no longer installed? I uninstalled kde4 but a lot of its smaller packages are still here
<flaccid_> matt_: correct
<flaccid_> eagles051387: could be regular disk check
<matt_> okay I will try
<matt_> sudo dpkg --purge kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<matt_> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop which isn't installed.
<eagles051387> flaccid_ after logging in to kde
<flaccid_> matt_: you will get that. its the rcs that it removes after that...
<flaccid_> eagles051387: probably the session restoring, is normal
<flaccid_> eagles051387: check top i guess
<matt_> um I am not sure what you mean. sorry I am a newb
<eagles051387> flaccid_ i restarted x and it seems to have corrected itself
<matt_> flaccid_ what do you mean the rcs that it removes after that? do I have to do another command?
<flaccid_> eagles051387: a lot of what you describe is normal behaviour...
<flaccid_> matt_: no thats it
<sancho21> X problem. I have an X problem. Why does KUbuntu Live CD can use the same xorg.conf without problem meanwhile installed KUbuntu can not?
<eagles051387> flaccid_ my machine lags like no other on first boot
<matt_> flaccid: so did it remove anything then?
<flaccid_> eagles051387: disable usplash and see what its doing
<flaccid_> matt_: check
<sancho21> I mean both live and installed one use the same xorg.conf
<flaccid_> sancho21: different system. you would have to check the xorg log to see why
<sancho21> No, its the same computer
<matt_> flaccid: I just checked and the packages are still there
<FoxII> matt_, use the autoclean function.
<flaccid_> sancho21: different system as in different software
<matt_> flaccid: they aren't really dependencies but just bonus packages that were install like kate version kde4
<flaccid_> matt_: if you dpkg --purge they should remove unless you get an error
<sancho21> flacid: I don't get what you meant.
<flaccid_> sancho21: you are comparing an apple to a bannana
<matt_> flaccid: I see what you are saying but I don't want to do that for each package. I want to remove every package on my computer that has "kde4" in its name
<FoxII> sancho21, The Livecd for Kubuntu has a different setup to what is installed. What problems are you having?
<sancho21> flaccid: so you what you mean is Kubuntu live cd is different from the installed one?
<FoxII> Would sudo apt-get remove *kde4* work?
<flaccid_> matt_: then you do it in the wone command sudo dpkg --purge pkg1 pkg2 pkg3 etc....
<sancho21> I'm using via card on board. But, I can not enter kdm (but in live cd I can)
<flaccid_> sancho21: correct
<matt_> no it is not allowing wildcards unfortunately sancho
<flaccid_> you can use wildcards if you want sudo dpkg --purge *-kde4
<FoxII> ah, I did think two wildcards wouldn't work :#
<sancho21> At the time the kdm is flickering just for a moment (3 times)
<sancho21> But finally failed to open kdm but showed black screen
<FoxII> sancho21, You will need to boot to the command prompt and have a look through your boot up files to see what is happening.
<matt_> flaccid: I get this message:
<matt_> sudo dpkg --purge *-kde4
<matt_> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove *-kde4 which isn't installed.
<flaccid_> sancho21: if you used kdm-kde4 you need to reconfigure kdm
<flaccid_> matt_: might have to do it one by one then
<sancho21> I use kde 3
<flaccid_> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a tty after restarting kdm
<matt_> flaccid: thanks for the help. I am sure there's a better way somewhere out there.
<FoxII> sancho21, It sounds like a problem with the xserver. You could try typing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the command line.
<flaccid_> matt_: there is, you write a shell script
<matt_> flaccid: what would you put in the shell script then? does it allow wild cards?
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * flaccid_ finds it funny how people are sure about something they don't know about
<flaccid_> matt_: you could learn how to script, im not going to feed it here...
<sancho21> I have done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but the file remain unchanged. When I remove the file, kdm can start. But the xvinfo video option is failed (in Live cd xvinfo is okay)
<flaccid_> sancho21: remove what file?
<sancho21> flaccid: xorg.conf
<flaccid_> sancho21: so you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then when it fails from sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart you goto a tty and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<llutz> matt_: have you tried: sudo dpkg --purge \*-kde4
<matt_> llutz that didn't work either but I installed synaptic and did a search in that then sorted by intalled. I highlighted all installed and said remove and it did. DONE!!!
<flaccid_> what did the log say, sancho21
<llutz> aptitude purge '~n-kde4'   would have also worked
<matt_> thanks llutz. haha where were you an hour agao :)
<llutz> houseworking :(
<flaccid_> can you purge packages in adept manager, people seem to not be able to?
<Jucato> flaccid_: yes you can purge
<Jucato> right-click request purge
<sancho21> EE No device detected
<FoxII> apt-get -purge
<flaccid_> rightio
<flaccid_> its a desktop OS, so might as well use the GUI...
<flaccid_> Jucato: do they have to remove first?
<Jucato> flaccid_: nope
<Jucato> purge implies removal, so you don't need to request removal first
<llutz> flaccid_: cli isn't just for servers :)
<flaccid_> llutz: no shit sherlock
<jussi01> !ohmy | flaccid_
<ubottu> flaccid_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<flaccid_> sorry that ones in the dictionary
<flaccid_> and my family uses it all the time :)
<ct529> what on earth is a Locking assertion failure.?
<jussi01> flaccid_: but mine doesnt
<flaccid_> jussi01: i didn't know your family was in the rules :)
<stdin> flaccid_: don't argue
<flaccid_> huh? in the rules it says no arguing?
 * flaccid_ goes to check
<jussi01> ct529: bug 185311 may be of some help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185311 in libxcb "hardy, locking assertion failure, xorg/libsdl" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185311
<flaccid_> nope not in there
<stdin> flaccid_: they do say not to be annoying however ;)
<martinus> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here could help out with some text mode install of kde from cd
<jussi01> flaccid_: It certainly is ;) - if you want to discuss the rule further please join #ubuntu-ops
<flaccid_> well everything we have talked about is subjectd stdin
<flaccid_> i don't want to discuss it. i mean its not in there so nothing to discuss is there
<flaccid_> i'd rather help people than cop flak
<ct529> jussi01: thanks, did not solve it thought .... :)
<jussi01> ct529: no - but at least you know you arent alone:)
<ct529> jussi01: I removed the virtual line from my xorg.conf, and openoffice starts, but crashes on exit
<sami> hi
<martinus> hi
<zk> kxo
<zk> euskaldunenbar?
<engineer> !es | zk
<ubottu> zk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frybye> re all...
<Nyad> Hi, how do I query the size of an installed package?
<stdin> Nyad: apt-cache show <package>|grep Size
<Nyad> stdin: It's an app that I downloaded the source for and make installed
<Nyad> well it had a setup.py script so not quite that
<stdin> Nyad: then it isn't a package, you'll have to see where it installed to and run "du /path/" on it
<Nyad> ok, thanks
<BlackDragonBE> Not much being said here?
<BlackDragonBE> guess not
<sharpe_uk> its the Kubuntu support channel, Kubuntu is so good it requires little support, if you want a busy channel try #Vista ;)
<sonoftheclayr> OMG there is a vista channel on freenode?
<BlackDragonBE> lol good remark :)
<sharpe_uk> >sonoftheclayr, not really it just redirects to #bitbucket
<Dr_Willis> 90% of the questions asked in here can be answered by a bot. :)
<Dr_Willis> 90% of the WQuestions in #vista are answered with 'reformat and install xp' :)
<BlackDragonBE> haha
<sharpe_uk> re-installing XP doesnt answer any questions, it just raises new ones that people know the answers to ;)
<BlackDragonBE> Does anyone here use Opera?
<BlackDragonBE> Just a quick question
<Dr_Willis> BlackDragonBE,  i have befor..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BlackDragonBE> Okay, well I find it annoying when I middle-click a tab so it closes, a new tab opens because it's still registering the middle click
<BlackDragonBE> How can I disable the new tab opening by middle clicking the tab bar?
<Dr_Willis> No idea on that. Ive never noticed it even has that feature.
<Dr_Willis> I would say check the settings and disable the new tab on middle feature.
<BlackDragonBE> Yeah, I've been searching for that option, but can't find it
<Elijah> Good day gentlemen
<Elijah> How do I install pptp-config under Kubuntu? With no intenrnet connection there
<BlackDragonBE> If you have no internet, how do you connect to this channel?
<Elijah> Windows
<BlackDragonBE> Oh I see
<Dr_Willis> 'no internet'is rather vague also. :)
<Dr_Willis> can you ping your router/gateway/dns server? or are you just trying to get a wireless card working?
 * Dr_Willis rereads.. and goes DOh
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BlackDragonBE> Well, if you can download the source from the site with your Windows, put it on some kind of storage device and then put it in your Linux box, can't you compile it?
<Dr_Willis> calculator was covering part of the line. Heh heh.
<Dr_Willis> !info pptp-config
<ubottu> Package pptp-config does not exist in hardy
<Dr_Willis> !find pptp
<ubottu> Found: pptp-linux, pptpd, network-manager-pptp
<Elijah> I think I can't handel compiling
<Elijah> handle*
<Dr_Willis> Theres 3 pptp packages in the repos.. but no idea on what dependencies they have.
<sonoftheclayr> Anybody any good at figuring out why my internet works in every browser that I've tried except for the one browser I want to use (Opera)?
<CrypTom> Hi all, is it possible to make the KDE tray clock to show seconds, too?
<Dr_Willis> CrypTom,  right click on it and adjust the time/date format. I think it can. but im not on kde right now
<sivaji> CrypTom yes
<drurew> hey guys....if i "copied the contents of a running "live cd" to a hard drive.... and booted into an alternative system ....to edit the files....would the files actually be in the "real" order ...as in true to correct filesystem ?
<CrypTom> Dr_Willis: time/date format is set to HH:MM:SS but the clock in the tray only displays HH:MM
<jussi01> CrypTom: its in the right click configure clock - seconds check box
<Elijah> Will try to configure pptp manually, see ya
<BlackDragonBE> drurew, I don't get exactly what you mean
<CrypTom> jussi01: thanks!
<jussi01> CrypTom: :)
<BlackDragonBE> You mean copy files that are on the CD?
<Dr_Willis> CrypTom,  the time/date changes do not take effect untill you restart the cloick applet. (YES its DUMB!)  logout/back in
<CrypTom> Dr_Willis: got it, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I always found that clock.. lacking in that little feature..
<nyuu> hi
<nyuu> I have newly installed kde on my ubuntu
<nyuu> and I want to remove gnome
<nyuu> how can I do it?
<engineer> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Faust-C> morning
<Faust-C> i need a lil help w/ a OOo plugin, on kubuntu
<engineer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Faust-C> engineer: that wont help i assure
<engineer> i didn't say it was for you
<Faust-C> oic srry
<Faust-C> heh
<engineer> just explain what the problem is
<Faust-C> im trying to get the mediawiki extension to install but says jre not found
<Faust-C> but it is
<Faust-C> googled but nothing has worked
<profoX`> Is Qt4 in Kubuntu Hardy compiled with GLib Event Loop integration?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> is there a command that will rebuild the deb pkg database besides sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> wait let me rephrase
<eagles0513875> i mean is there a command that i can query the database of pkgs installed on my local machine
<engineer> apt-cache ?
<Dragnslcr> apt-cache search
<eagles0513875> engineer:  for an rpm to rebuild the database of the local pkgs installed on the machine u run rpm --rebuilddb
<eagles0513875> that rebuilds the db of pkgs on the local machine
<eagles0513875> is there a command similar to that on kubuntu
<engineer> dpkg --set-selections
<engineer> dselect && dist-upgrade
<engineer> use man to find out more on taht
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i find out what program is using a port?
<engineer> netstat
<Trevelyan`> If anyone is interested this explains what is wrong with ubuntu 8.04 initrd that causes persistent to fail: http://paste.debian.net/6374/. you may want to post it somewhere or file it against a bug
<Rioting_pacifist> Dont think any devs hang out here, sticking it on launchpad is more likely to get the attention it needs
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: u talking bout getting kubuntu on a usb pen drive
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: why dont u just post it as a bug dude since u can probably confirm the bug
<eagles0513875> !bug | Trevelyan`
<ubottu> Trevelyan`: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Trevelyan`> i see lots of forums about persistence not working, one example would be pen drives.
<Trevelyan`> i'm not really an *ubuntu user, i just created a pen for someone else, and i'm unlike to use a bugs account again. i figured someone here would have such an account
<Trevelyan`> you can test it with a live cd. just create an empty ext2 partition labeled casper-rw
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: can u confirm that the bug exists
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: i tried it with the wiki thats up there and it didnt work
<eagles0513875> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<eagles0513875> that wiki is for edgy and dapper
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: let me see if any bugs have been filed
<Trevelyan`> you can look at the code, and see its clearly wrong
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: i dont know any languages besides java right now working on c++
<Trevelyan`> is calling mount -t ext2 with -o mode=755 which will fail
<jussi01> Trevelyan`: Id say drop into #kubuntu-devel
<eagles0513875> Trevelyan`: i agree with jussie
<jussi01> eagles0513875: Please either Use tab or spell my name right!
<eagles0513875> sry jussi01 some times my hands have a mind of their own
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to make audio output from OpenOffice.org possible?
 * eagles0513875 hi room
<huie> Anyone know of a KDE Linux that can run in 100 Megs of RAM?
<eagles0513875> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<llutz> huie: it will swap all the time, no fun
<huie> llutz: Linux?
<Rioting_pacifist> i did it in 128 i think and it was actually ok, just dont do anything fancy
<huie> Rioting_pacifist: using what?
<llutz> huie: use what you want, but not KDE :)
<Rioting_pacifist> programs tend to eat all the ram they can get, but if theres no ram to eat they should be fine
<Rioting_pacifist> kubuntu ran fine in 128 (i think it was a while ago)
<huie> Well it neeeds 256 to install now
<sonoftheclayr> I've ran Kubuntu fine in 128
<huie> should I run the last LTS?
<sonoftheclayr> huie: You can always download the alternate install instead if you don't have enough RAM
<huie> sonoftheclayr: It has the dubious honour of needing more RAM to install than it does to run
<huie> sonoftheclayr: That needs more RAM than I have
<huie> It freezes on the 4th screen
<sonoftheclayr> huie: Yeah so get the alternate install CD. It's just the graphical installer that needs the ram
<sonoftheclayr> The alternate install is just text only
<huie> sonoftheclayr: I just said that it needs more RAM than I have
<Rioting_pacifist> llutz: kde has about the same usage as all the other major enviroments (XFCE & gnome) and tbh once you start running programs kickers footprint is insignificant
<sonoftheclayr> huie: The alternate install cd hangs on the fourth screen? The text-only install?
<huie> Yes
<sonoftheclayr> huie: That's odd. I've installed it on 128mb of ram using the alternate install, that was a couple of releases ago though
<huie> I have less than 128
<eagles0513875> sonoftheclayr: minimum for desktop functionality is 320
<llutz> Rioting_pacifist: i wouldn't recommend any DE for use with 100MB RAM, maybe fluxbox or a small WM like that
<huie> and the Hardy release notes say it uses 200 Megs of RAM
<Rioting_pacifist> same, i had no problems on gutsy (128)
<huie> Is there a fluxbox  CD ? :)
<jussi01> yes
<sonoftheclayr> huie: Maybe if you try one of the 'lighter' KDE distros out ther
<llutz> in fact i wouldn't use X at all on such a box
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Rioting_pacifist> eagles0513875: thats simply not true ive used 128 for months on kde, i just couldnt run compiz AND firefox at the same time
<huie> sonoftheclayr: That's What I asked if anyone knew of a light KDE linux
<vishnu> what is the diferance between ubuntu and Kubuntu
<sonoftheclayr> eagles0513875: I agree with Rioting_pacifist, I'm running it fine on 256 now
<Pennycook> vishnu: Ubuntu uses Gnome by default, Kubuntu uses KDE
<huie> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Rioting_pacifist> vishnu:  default install has kde
<sonoftheclayr> vishnu: Kubuntu is better :)
<vishnu> what is gnome and kde ?
<huie> sonoftheclayr: Shhh Don't let everyone know
<huie> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<huie> vishnu: the graphical interface to the computer
<huie> vishnu: They look and feel somewhat different but allow you to do the same things
<sonoftheclayr> huie: I think I found Pardus to be quite fast, I just can't remember. It was a while ago
<vishnu> which is better
<sonoftheclayr> vishnu: Depends on what you want. Personally I say KDE along with almost everybody here
<Rioting_pacifist> vishnu: its the interface that programs use, they can be mixed tho. if you like choice youll probably like kde more, if you like being told what options you need youll prefer GNOME
<huie> vishnu: Wrong place to ask :)
<Rioting_pacifist> shh huie this is the perfect place to ask to get an unbiased view of the situation :P
<sharpe_uk> >vishnu, better implies an absolute where none exists (though of course KDE is better)
<Pennycook> vishnu: KDE is definitely easier if you're moving to Linux from Windows, but Gnome probably has more in common with a Mac interface.
<huie> vishnu: pretty much the one that works for you. If you don't like to play with anything on the computer then Probably Gnome. If you like things to bend to your will then probably KDE
<sharpe_uk> >Penny, thats true, both make me want to puke
<huie> There is that too
<vishnu> when i try to play a divx file.i cannot play it.why ?
<huie> Rioting_pacifist: #kde might be a place for more research :)
<Pennycook> vishnu: You probably don't have the correct codecs installed.
<huie> vishnu: in Kubuntu?
<vishnu> codecs ?
<eagles0513875> !codecs | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vishnu> is divx a free format
<llutz> no
<huie> vishnu: if you are in kubuntu you need to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<vishnu> where can i get that
<sharpe_uk> xvid is an open format
<huie> vishnu: Are you in Kubuntu?
<huie> I would guess so :)
<vishnu> not now
<eagles0513875> i would guess on the livecd
<huie> vishnu: ok then open adept and search for libxine1-ffmpeg
<huie> If you want to install Java abd other common problems then install kubutu-restricted-extras
<Pennycook> I'd personally recommend against the restricted-extras package, because it installs OpenJDK (which doesn't work)
<vishnu> i use a broadband connection which have to dial to connect
<eagles0513875> vishnu: u mean adls
<eagles0513875> *you mean adsl
<vishnu> yes
<eagles0513875> you connected through a router
<vishnu> yes
<huie> sonoftheclayr: Pardus. I assume you don't mean the game
<eagles0513875> vishnu:  do you have it setup for a constantly on adsl connection to where u dont have to dial in
<vishnu> i cannot understand
<huie> vishnu: Do you have to dial to get on the internet?
<vishnu> ya
<eagles0513875> vishnu: on your router there is a way you set it up where u dont have to dial in the adsl connection is always on
<huie> What kind of broadband connection ?
<eagles0513875> huie: it would be adsl
<eagles0513875> or isdn
<huie> Isdn as well
<vishnu> adsl
<huie> okie :)
<vishnu> i am running a small http server on my system. when i configured my modem as u said users cannot open my web page.
<llutz> vishnu: you need to set up portforwarding in your router to access computers behind it from internet
<eagles0513875> vishnu: probably the router firewall
<huie> sonoftheclayr: there?
<vishnu> it is the main problem. there is no portforwarding feature for my router. I am using Nokia Siemens SL2_141 Wireless modem
<huie> >_<
<ubuntu_> !seen toxic
<ubottu> Factoid seen toxic not found
<huie> ubuntu_: Use seenserv
<huie> ubuntu_: try /msg seenserv help
<ubuntu_> thx
<huie> Hi dad!!!
<vishnu> what can i do now
<engineer> bye a decent router next time
<engineer> buy*
<vishnu> ok ok
<huie> Was probably the ISP choosing it
<vishnu> ya u r right
<engineer> wrt54gl is a cheap and good one
<llutz> ^ better with tomato-firmware
<vishnu> cost ?
<engineer> dd-wrt firmware you mean
<engineer> €60
<llutz> no, i mean tomato ,http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<engineer> dd-wrt is a lot better
<llutz> engineer: not for me
<engineer> does tomato suppport multi ssids ?
<vishnu> yes
<engineer> vpn and voip?
<vishnu> yes
<engineer> ok
<vishnu> it is a good firmware
<engineer> so is dd
<vishnu> bye
<huie> vishnu: See ya
<vishnu> thaks for support
<Nyad> is it just me or have the ubuntu repositories just died?
<tdn> I have just bought a new monitor for my Thinkpad T61p laptop. How do I clone the screen to the new monitor, so that I can use dual screen? I have tried "xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --same-as LVDS" but that did not work.
<llutz> tdn: does xrandr report VGA as connected?
<tdn> llutz, how do I check?
<llutz> "xrandr"
<tdn> llutz, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1132.html output from xrandr
<llutz> tdn: maybe this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679059
<Nyad> is it just me or have the ubuntu repositories just died? I had 30 apps that needed updating and now nothing needs it anymore?
<huie> Nyad: that's not an indication that the repos are dead
<Nyad> did my apt die then or something?
<huie> Nyad: Unattended install most likely
<huie> if you have security updates they are silently installed
<Nyad> it's not that, I clicked to view what needed downloading and then suddenly it said nothing needed downloading. there were 30 things, minimum. and I was watching
<Nyad> huie: here's what apt says  http://nopaste.com/p/aCxSv2zu0
<tdn> llutz, thanks, but I was hoping to be able to do it without editing xorg.conf.
<huie> Nyad:
<llutz> tdn the 61p has nvidia-graphics? maybe try nvidia-settings then
<huie> I assume that apt-get update doesn't work ?
<Nyad> that's the output, I'm not sure what it means though
<nyuu> ow hi
<nyuu> I have a problem
<ken> hi
<Nyad> nyuu: did you get that from elfen lied?
<huie> Nyad: everytime?
<nyuu> yea ^^
<Nyad> yes, from today though
<Nyad> nyuu-chan
<nyuu> my problem is
<nyuu> nearly all of my apps began to start slow after removing the ubuntu's gnome
<nyuu> in my opinion my problem is about ...
<nyuu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558731&highlight=gutsy+slow+kde
<ken> nyuu:  u using kde now?
<nyuu> yea
<ken> geez
<huie> \o/
<ken> maybe u removed some gtk dependecies that were vital
<ken> dependencies*
<ken> ^_^
<nyuu> yea I see :|
<ken> try apt-get update?
<ken> then apt-get upgrade?
<nyuu> because I did it before
<nyuu> yea
<nyuu> but
<huie> diist-upgrade
<nyuu> it doesn't make a sloution
<ken> lol
<nyuu> I have  already have 8.10 ^^
<ken> your dependencies are prolly screwed
<ken> <_<
<huie> Well if they start at all that's good
<nyuu> psycats you know this is his solution to remove gnomee ^^
<ken> do a fresh install of kubuntu lol
<Nyad> huie: my apt has been doing that the whole of today, everytime I run that command
<ougs> where is my addressbook located? i made a fresh install and need to copy my addressbook into kontact
<nyuu> I have onther idea
<nyuu> if I install some 'gnome reposities' it will turn back ^^
<ken> -.-"
<huie> Nyad: same one having a mismatch ?
<nyuu> or maybe I can install kde-core-level
<Nyad> huie:  yes
<ken> anyone using superkaramba with kde 4? i cant seem to get my karamba widgets to run
<huie> ougs: in ~/.kde/share/apps mostlikely
<ken> they can be installed but they dont appear on my desktop
<nyuu> maybe it has the 'necessity' repo
<huie> Nyad: try removing that from the sources temporarily?
<nyuu> hey don't you have another solution I dont want to say goodbye to everythin :)
<ken> lol
<Jucato> ken: I don't think support Superkararmba on Plasma is available in 4.0. although it seems to be possible in 4.1 (beta)
<huie> nyuu: how slow?
<ken> ok thanks
<ken> lol
<nyuu> it 's like
<nyuu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558731&highlight=gutsy+slow+kde
<nyuu> after removing gnome...
<ken> Jucato: any idea why my comic strip widget doesnt display any comics?
<Nyad> huie: it's not in sources.list
<Jucato> ken: no idea. sorry
<ken> i've googled to no avail lol
<nyuu> kde turns into a granny :P
<ken> :(
<nyuu> the programs re working fast but they are starting slow
<ken> thx anyway Jucato
<nyuu> but there are some exceptions like firefox ^^
<ken> ^^
<huie> Nyad: O.o
<Conundrum_> lol @ dad
<huie> nyuu: is strigi running?
<huie> I know Strigi used to go nuts on my computer
<Conundrum_> what irc client are you guys using?
<huie> irssi!! :)
<huie> well Konvi right now
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> im on konvo too
<Conundrum_> bitchx is cool thou
<Conundrum_> back in cli days
<nyuu> huie: how could I know?
<nyuu> I thinked it before and I used 'sudo killall strigi'
<nyuu> but it couldn't find the strigi app
<nyuu> how can I close it if it is open
<Conundrum_> try ps -e
<Conundrum_> ps -e | grep strigi
<Conundrum_> iono if strigi has a daemon
<huie> KOnversation is sweet
<huie> Kan't think of anything for it to do on KDE4 though :-(
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> yeap
<jimmy51_> how do i allow myself to write to /mnt/test/testdir ?  i had to use sudo to create the ./testdir, and now i'd like to make it writeable by myself without sudo (from the command line...)
<Conundrum_> huie:  are u using a laptop?
<nyuu> Conundrum_: I have used it
<Conundrum_> any problems with laptop brightness?
<nyuu> Conundrum_: but changed nothing ... how can I use the iono stuff
<Conundrum_> i had to manually input a line into the rc.local to tweak it up
<Conundrum_> iono = i duno lol
<nyuu> hehe ^^
<Conundrum_> it's just to check if strigi is installed
<Conundrum_> if it isnt
<huie> Conundrum_: no
<Conundrum_> u can eliminate the probability of strigi lagging up your kde
<nyuu> sudo apt-get remove strigi?
<rav> hello. I accidentally closed the battery monitor on the systray, and I can't find it on the KMenu. How can I turn it back on?
<Conundrum_> kpowersave
<Conundrum_> alrite geez
<nyuu> Conundrum_:  I couldn't find the 'strigi' pacgace for installing or removing
<Conundrum_> rav: use kpowersave
<Conundrum_> alrite then i suppose u're safe =/
<rav> Conundrum: it wasn't kpowersave, it was another battery monitor. kpowersave gives me bogus estimations of remaining battery, that's why i want to use the one that other one
<Conundrum_> hmm
<Nyad> nyuu: you make your gran work?
<Conundrum_> rav: does it startup with kde?
<nyuu> Nyad: no :(
<Conundrum_> u could just restart :p
<nyuu> Nyad: it is working but so slow
<nyuu> Nyad: in my opinion, I have deleted a pacgace while I was removing the gnome
<Nyad> I had issues where any sort of copying would completely slow the entire system down, the moment I installed nvidia drivers everything ran fine
<rav> Conundrum: It did, until I turned it off when I installed kpowersave. I had both on the systray and I turned that one off to use kpowersave before I realized it wasn't reading the battery right
<nyuu> Nyad: but which one is...?
<Nyad> nyuu: proprietary ones
<pteague_work> can i use the calendar to set up an alarm or is that only in gnome?
<nyuu> Nyad:  do you know a way to turn them back ^^
<nyuu> Nyad: don't say 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' :)
<Nyad> I did
<nyuu> hmm maybe I don't have a chance
<__ambi__> hello, just wanted to drop i to tell that kubuntu rocks. using x86_64, it's fast and has huge repos, great documentations and a huge community. only thing I really miss is the kewlness of kdemod in arch linux but can't have it all :P
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> whats so cool about arch?
<coreymon77> mornin everyone
<Conundrum_> tried it before was really stale =/
<Nyad> nyuu:  but I regret it because ubuntu starts to dominate my pc. instead of beautiful kubunu openfile dialogs I now get silly gnome ones :(
<__ambi__> kdemod is nice
<Conundrum_> sorry rav im equally lost on your issue
<__ambi__> and the easy management of pure source packages
<Nyad> Conundrum_: arch linux?
<Conundrum_> yeap
<nyuu> Nyad:  hehe ubuntu has a 'clear looks' philosopy unlike kde ^^
<huie> Nyad: you could just use Kubuntu
<Conundrum_> pacman drives me nuts
<Conundrum_> lol
<rav> Conundrum: the icon was a green battery with a lightning across it
<Nyad> huie: I do, I said it dominates my pc because in kubuntu it's using gnome openfile dialog
<nyuu> Nyad: ok I am turning back to gnome :P
<Nyad> Conundrum_: try crux
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> sick of all the manual config
<Conundrum_> imma slob
<Conundrum_> rav: are you talkign about kde-guidance?
<huie> nyuu: ps aux | grep strig
<Nyad> I compiled my kernel a minimum of 40 times before I finally got it working :P
<Conundrum_> lol
<__ambi__> well you get better with experience
<Conundrum_> gentoo is a killer too :p
<__ambi__> I do it nowdays in few minutes.. /flex
<nyuu> huie: it gives me some details
<Nyad> but I was trying to boot off a USB hd and it was because of one option was not enabled :(
<huie> nyuu: pastebin
<Conundrum_> ;p;
<Conundrum_> lol
<Nyad> __ambi__: a few minutes? you got a super computer ^^
<Conundrum_> anyone tried installing linux on a thumb drive before?
<Conundrum_> ;]
<Conundrum_> the speed "owns"
<__ambi__> Nyad: I mean make menuconfig.. I do that in a few minutes ;)
 * Nyad loves make menuconfig
<__ambi__> what it boiled down to that I chose ubuntu-base instead of arch: I couldn't easily install Psyco for Python. that's just something that can't be forgiven. It's so basic development tool that it should obviously be in repo, even the AUR version was over a year old
<Conundrum_> ubuntu base doesnt even have gcc c++/c
<__ambi__> well it does if you include all repos
<Conundrum_> u have ot install build-essential yourself
<Conundrum_> =/
<Conundrum_> anyone tried osx86?
<nyuu> nyuu      7900  0.0  0.0   2888   772 pts/0    S+   17:02   0:00 grep strig
<nyuu> this is the print of ps aux ... stuff
<huie> nyuu: that's it?
<nyuu> yea
<huie> no strigi running then
<huie> how about top
<nyuu> ok I will try it
<huie> can you look at the top of the screen of top and tell me whaat the number beside load is
<nyuu> they are changing but
<nyuu> mostly init and Xorg
<Conundrum_> anyone knows of any repos that have packages of security tools?
<huie> about how much CPU?
<__ambi__> is Strigi any good as a desktop search tool?
<__ambi__> should I use it?
 * huie keeps quiet
<nyuu> Xorg is canging so fast I can't catch the value but it changes about %25 to %1
<llutz> Conundrum_: what tools are you looking for? 1st step http://www.nessus.org/download/
<huie> nyuu: How much % of Memory is it using?
<Conundrum_> preferably the whole bunch of tools used in backtrack
<Conundrum_> if there is a magic package which i can apt-get
<Conundrum_> ^_^
<llutz> i doubt there is
<Conundrum_> yea
<Conundrum_> wonder if kubuntu can use nubuntu repos
<nyuu> virt 340 mb
<Conundrum_> that would make my life easier
<llutz> just use backtrack
<huie> nyuu: out of?
<nyuu> I don't know :S
<sharpe_uk> it makes sense for ubuntu-base to not include build tools, Ubuntu is configured to be used in lots of different environments including corporate desktop's
<FoxIII> nubuntu?
<sharpe_uk> having developer tools on corporate desktops is both a waste of space and a security risk...
<huie> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid nubuntu not found
<Conundrum_> nubuntu is the security oriented version of ubuntu
<llutz> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<Sadr> oy, does Wine run on Kubuntu?
<Conundrum_> sharpe_uk: sounds logical :p
<huie> nyuu: wanna guess ?
<FoxIII> oh the irony. Thanks guys
<huie> Sadr: yes
<Conundrum_> yeap Sadr
<Sadr> :)
<nyuu> my ram is 1024
<Sadr> doesn't support Age of Conan yet though :P
<Conundrum_> lol
<nyuu> but if u are asking the swap file
<nyuu> it is about 2048
<huie> Doesn't sound too ornerous
<Conundrum_> 1gb of ram is more than enough i guess
<Conundrum_> vista gobbles up ram like hotcakes thou
<sharpe_uk> >Conundrum, it is logical, not sure why you needed the :p on the end though :p
<nyuu> I like Vista too hehe ^^
<Conundrum_> heh
<nyuu> not too much
<Conundrum_> sharpe_uk: im sure corporations wouldn't wanna use openoffice <_<
<Conundrum_> it kills your brain cells
<nyuu> xp is still better ^^
<sharpe_uk> Conundrum, apples and oranges, an office suite isnt a development tool (MS VBA aside)
<Conundrum_> alrite
<Conundrum_> fair argument
<Conundrum_> if half of microsloth users knew where to find 0day apps
<Conundrum_> gates wouldn't be so rich <_<
<drurew> a little help settingup bind 9 please .....i ma following this wiki....i am "configuring bind 9" at /etc/bind/named.conf.local.....i need to know if i am supposed to past the stated text into that file ?
<drurew> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Host-Your-Own-Domain-With-Bind9-on-Ubuntu-49585.shtml
<nyuu> I think I think the 'free' versions of linux has some bundle
<nyuu> it will make a huge fortunate for developers ^^
<Conundrum_> try a wamp sever config?
<Conundrum_> server*
 * huie naps
<Conundrum_> anyway, where do you guys hail from?
<drurew> excuse the stupid question ....:D i know there is no such thing as a stupid question ..only stupid people
<nyuu> ok if there is no way out, I will turn back to glossy gnome ^^
<Conundrum_> lol
<huie> I can figure out why I have no sound
<huie> later
<sharpe_uk> is from England
<drurew> huie: try your terminal :alsamixer
<Conundrum_> mm nice
<Conundrum_> im from singapore
<huie> drurew: yeah
<love^_^me> can any one help me how to make own server ? MIrc new server
<love^_^me> can any one help me how to make own server ? MIrc new server
<love^_^me> can any one help me how to make own server ? MIrc new server
<love^_^me> love^_^me is using [IRCop ScripT ] by love^_^me
<huie> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<drurew> ban love^_^me
<drurew> thanks "t"
<t> np
<jpds> t: hi Tom
<josa> what was that... a part message or what :o?
<drurew> dusel dusel
 * drurew speaks jibberish
<Conundrum_> lol
<drurew> so anyone got an answer ot my above question about bind9 ?
<Conundrum_> err nope
<Conundrum_> im clueless
<drurew> good golly
<drurew> k fine
<drurew> ill deal withit
<drurew> grrrrrrrrrrr
<veyron> hello, is there a boot option for kubuntu live cd to disable dma mode?
<llutz> dma=off
<ougs> how do i set the video driver? system settings?
<veyron> i tryed ide=nodma, hda=nodma and dma=off without any result, still getting errors while booting kubuntu 7.10
<Conundrum_> go to hardware drivers manager if you own a ati/nvidia graphics card
<Conundrum_> veyron : are you using the splash screen?
<Conundrum_> try running in verbose mode and see where it hangs
<ougs> and where do i find the hardware drivers manager?
<Conundrum_> under applications --> system
<veyron> it hangs while trying to mount root file system
<Conundrum_> assumming u're on kde4
<Conundrum_> how long did you wait?
<ougs> found it. thanks
<veyron> the system then disables the dma mode for hda but it wont mount the root file system and ends in busybox
<Conundrum_> oh
<Conundrum_> i had the exact same problem
<Conundrum_> after i installed linux mint
<Conundrum_> wait lemme get you the boot parameters
<veyron> I am doing it with a ide-cf card adapter that doesn't support udma mode
<Conundrum_> all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpol
<Conundrum_> all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll
<Conundrum_> try this lol
<stefanos_> hi
<stefanos_> where has the "users and groups" gone in kubuntu 8.04/KDE4?
<veyron> ok, thx. will try it! Where can I find infos about that? Did a very long research befor asking you.
<Conundrum_> stefanos_: they haven't really got the control center done up yet , tough luck
<josa> i had similar problem... "all_generic_ide" was my cure
<stefanos_> Conundrum: i want to add myself to a group. is there any way to do this from terminal?
<veyron> sry all_generic_ide seams to enable a vitual ata device...
<Conundrum_> yes
<llutz> stefanos_: sudo adduser user group
<stefanos_> wow that's easy
<Conundrum_> no
<stefanos_> thanks a lot
<Conundrum_> gpasswd
<stefanos_> will try
<Conundrum_> lol
<sharpe_uk> useradd -G <group> <user>
<Conundrum_> useradd is only for new accounts :p
<llutz> hundred ways to do one thing
<Conundrum_> yeai  suppose
<Conundrum_> linux has its quirks
<stefanos_> ok i did it
<LetsGo67> How do I open Phobos links in Ubuntu?
<stefanos_> going to restart
<stefanos_> thanks guys
<Conundrum_> gl
<llutz> stefanos_: just relogin
<datacrusher> hi there!
<datacrusher> i just installed a virtual machine
<datacrusher> so i can test the kubuntu to make a kiosk
<Conundrum_> hello there
<stefanos_> llutz: i want to restart to test my some fstab changes I did some time ago ;)
<datacrusher> iv intalled the kiosq feature, but i got some issues
<datacrusher> i need a service of screensaver, that can open pictures
<datacrusher> just like the vista photo screensaver
<datacrusher> and the pictures are on a remote pc
<LetsGo67> Phobos links are the iTunes links.
<datacrusher> wich gots windows vista, and a shared folder
<datacrusher> any clues?
<datacrusher> does kubuntu can access easily a shared folder on vista?
<drurew> datacrusher: totaly dude
<Conundrum_> can you ping your windows box from kubuntu?
<veyron> datacrusher: via smb?!?
<datacrusher> hm..
<datacrusher> i cant install much things on vista, but if i need sort of a client
<datacrusher> let me tell the picture
<datacrusher> im on the library of an university
<drurew> you probly already have a pcanywhere port open on it ...no ???
<datacrusher> i got 8 pcs on the hall that students can acces the website of the consults
<LetsGo67> How do you open iTunes links in Linux?
<datacrusher> but they are all new (fast cpters) wich came with the crappy windows vista
<datacrusher> i wanna replace them for a linux, that i can manage to block more stuff
<datacrusher> and the students wont be able to get arround the block issues and open only the website i wont
<datacrusher> BUT
<datacrusher> im stucked on this screensaver problem, and the replication.. i dont wanna install 8 times and configure all again
<drurew> datacrusher: is there a back up ?
<datacrusher> what do u mean by backup?
<ibo> hi
<datacrusher> thres nothing to save on the stations
<veyron> LetsGo67: try amarok
<datacrusher> they only open the website
<ibo> sind hier vlt welche die deutsch sprechen
<datacrusher> lib2.biblioteca.unesp.br/F
<jussi01> !de | ibo
<ubottu> ibo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefanos_> worked like a charm
<ibo> jusi01
<drurew>  !de
<ibo> wie biitte
<LetsGo67> Example: http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/browserRedirect?url=itms%253A%252F%252Fphobos.apple.com%252FWebObjects%252FMZStore.woa%252Fwa%252FviewAlbum%253Fi%253D269730045%2526id%253D269730034%2526s%253D143441%2526partnerId%253D30%2526partnerId%253D30%2526siteID%253DAhNPkT3_JHE-iPevN4ZX3sMHpJX0QxW6ng.  And I don't want to install amarok if it doesn't support iTunes store.
<Jucato> ...
<drurew> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ibo> !de
<Jucato> LetsGo67: you'll have to try with Wine
<ibo> nein ich will nur fragen wie
<stefanos_> I have another annoying thing i can't get fixed. i want read-write support for my ntfs drives. i'm using ntfs-3g but they're mountable only bu root
<drurew> datacrusher: i personaly dont really understand what you are trying to do
<Conundrum_> are you using a stock kde4?
<stefanos_> i tried adding user to fstab but it says i have to rebuild ntfs-3g or something like that
<ibo> ich java runtime installiere auf firefox 2.0 sind kann ich nicht chatten
<datacrusher> drurew: ill start all over
<drurew> thanks datacrusher
<datacrusher> i work on a library, wich have 8 cpters on the hall, for students search for the books
<ibo> wie installiere ich java für chat programme
<Dflies> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
 * drurew wonders who this dad guy is 
<datacrusher> the cpters are blocked (crappy block, gpedit on vista)
<drurew> ibo: was muchest du machen
<datacrusher> only open a website, whith our library database, and when they are unused, theres a screensaver on them
<stefanos_> anyone?
<Conundrum_> rebuild the mbr to include only kubuntu , then implement your solutions on kubuntu?
<veyron> ibo: tippe: /j #kubuntu.de
<ibo> java installieren auf kubuntu so as ich chatten kann
<ibo> da kann ich ja nicht schreiben
<datacrusher> that access a folder on one of the librarians pc, a folder that he make some advertisements
<pim> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ibo> ich kann kein java chat machen
<drurew> ibo: spec auf welche client ?
<datacrusher> so, when he copy the "library offline" .jpg on this folder, all of the cpters will instantly on the next time he gets on the screen saver
<datacrusher> theese 8 cpters are new, and i got about 30 old cpters just stoped
<Dflies> nobody talks in #kubuntu-kde4 so... [14:48] <Dflies> Hi. I downloaded kubuntu 8.04 kde4 remix edition. Now when I'm installing it, the part where you set up the partitions doesn't work. I mean it doesn't show any partitions, so I can't install this. What do I do?
<ibo> was
<datacrusher> p3 500, p3 700
<datacrusher> i wanna use a linux, that u think its more secure, and better for the old cpters
<Conundrum_> Dflies: what type of hard disk are you using?
<drurew> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Conundrum_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<datacrusher> that can be locked as a kiosk, with this webpage
<datacrusher> and that can still use the screensaver service, remotly from the vista librarian cpter
<datacrusher> drurew: capitche?
<drurew> ibo: es kunte hilfreicher sein wen sie mall in die richtigen chat room mall fragst
<Dflies> Conundrum_: what do you mean "what type"? It's a maxtor IDE hdd 200gb
<Sarasvati> Hey guys, quick question. I just upgraded to 8.04, and want to configure my second screen.
<drurew> datacrusher: im sorry but i cannot help you.
<datacrusher> thanks
<Sarasvati> However when I go to Monitor and Displays, and click Administrator mode, nothing happends
<Sarasvati> I get a password screen, type my password, and everything is still greyd out
<Sarasvati> including the Adminsitrator button
<drurew> ibo: oben is ein post fon "ubottu" ....mit links zum thema java auf kbuntu installiren
<Dflies> However, just before I was going to install this new, my previous version crashed, and wouldn't boot
<Conundrum_> internal?
<Dflies> yes
<Dflies> internal
<Conundrum_> check your /etc/fstab
<Conundrum_> see if it's mounted
<Dflies> there's no such directory fstab
<Conundrum_> it's a file
<Dflies> ah.. stupid me :p
<Conundrum_> nano /etc/fstab
<drurew> : nano /etc/fstab
<drurew> :D
<genii> perhaps sudo will be needed to edit that
<Conundrum_> we don't need to edit it lol
<Dflies> there's two lines
<Conundrum_> paste it out
<spanther> i edit with mc (midnight commander) no vi or nano :P
<Dflies> ok
<Conundrum_> lol
<Dflies> nionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Dflies> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Conundrum_> hmm
<Conundrum_> it isnt mounted
<Conundrum_> are u booting off the livecd now?
<Dflies> yes
<Conundrum_> btw, are you sure your drive isn't faulty?
<Conundrum_> it failed to mount
<Dflies> How can I check it?
<Conundrum_> try mount /dev/sda1
<Dflies> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<genii> Dflies: What filesystem is it?
<Dflies> umm.. ext3?
<Conundrum_> check for loose ide connectors
<Conundrum_> seems to be hardware related
<Sadr> I'm planning on attempting to install Kubuntu (+wine etc.) on my old stationary later today... All I know about Linux, Kubuntu etc. is what I've read; never used. Can I hope to have a working dual-boot Kubuntu installation by the end of this day? ^^
<Conundrum_> are you able to boot off it from any other os's?
<tdn> llutz, it has an256MB  Nvidia Quattro, yes.
<genii> OK. So then   sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp                then try to see if you can list any files in that directory
<drurew> Sadr: yes
<Dflies> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Conundrum_> anyone knows whats the command to run  kdeguidance?
<Sadr> :) I hope you're right
<llutz> Conundrum_: guidance-power-manager
<Conundrum_> alrite
<genii> Dflies:  Does:   ls /dev/sd*       report any hard drives at all?
<llutz> Dflies: sudo fdisk -l
<genii> r
<genii> Bah
<Conundrum_> genii:
<chriszz> a
<Conundrum_> he listed his fstab earlier on
<Conundrum_> only the live cd is mounted
<llutz> Conundrum_: fstab has nothing to do with "fdisk -l"
<Conundrum_> oh
<genii> Conundrum_: The fstab has nothing to do with what physical drives might be in the /dev directory
<Conundrum_> pardon my puny knowledge
<genii> Conundrum_: No worries, we all were novices once.
<drurew> Sadr: it really depends on you
<Conundrum_> llutz: guidance > kpowersave?
<fusto> Hi, since upgrading to hardy I am unable to access my cdrom on the command line - I'm trying dd if=/dev/scd0 of=name.iso, what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> fusto: is scd0 your cd drive?
<Dflies> genii: no it doesn't report anything. llutz: doesn't echo anything
<Dflies> so its hardware problem?
<llutz> Dflies: check hdd-cable
<genii> Dflies: About 99% sure hd crash, yes
<fusto> ActionParsnip: It ejects with eject /dev/scd0
<genii> (if all connections are correct hardware wise)
<Dflies> mhm.. I'll close the comp and check :f
<Nyad> Hi. I deleted a file yesterday and I want it back, how do I do that? I deleted it so that it doesn't go to the trash
<llutz> Nyad: use your backup
<ActionParsnip> fusto: makeisofs not do what you want
<Nyad> llutz: I deleted that too
<llutz> bad luck
<Nyad> llutz: why would I have a backup?
<Nyad> can't I use some file recovery program?
<llutz> Nyad: if you don't have a backup, your data isn't important. deleted files are hard to recover on ext2/3
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: its good to have a backup. I bet you have gigs of music / photos or whatever. What if the controller ono the drive dies? What do you do then?
<ActionParsnip> you've lost all your stuff
<Nyad> controller? is that what usually kills a drive?   I don't have enough space to backup 300GB of anime
<spanther> how to install proprietary display drivers in kubuntu? :)
<genii> !info recover
<ubottu> recover (source: recover): Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-11 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 104 kB
<llutz> Nyad: buy another disk to backup it
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: the pcb attached to the drive hardware, the IDE
 * genii sips his coffee
<Conundrum_> spanther: go to applications ---> system ---> hardware drivers manager
<Conundrum_> from the launcher that is
<spanther> Conundrum_, you made my day hehe thank you so much :)
<Conundrum_> no prob
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: even if you get another 300Gb drive to backup to it'll save you from this kind of issue
<ActionParsnip> your 300Gb of data is clearly not important to you at all
<Conundrum_> 3.5inch sata's are going for dirt cheap prices
<Conundrum_> buy a simple enclosure and there u go :p
<llutz> external HDDs are better than no backup at all
<Conundrum_> yea
<spanther> Conundrum_, i dont have an hardware drivers manager :(
<Nyad> they not cheap where I live
<Conundrum_> are you using kde 4?
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: if your drive dies you'll be sat thinking "I wish i had a backup"
<spanther> Conundrum_, 3.5
<llutz> Nyad: then start saving money and pray that nothing happens
<Conundrum_> u'll need to to get the envy package
<gonzaloaf> hi, if I have 2 sound devices, how do I set one of then as the default?
<spanther> Conundrum_, envyng-gtk ?
<Conundrum_> is there a qt version?
<spanther> yes
<Conundrum_> get that
<jussi01> gonzaloaf: asoundconf list and then asoundconf set-default-card cardname
<spanther> qt gtk and core
<drurew> am i barking up the wrong tree when i think i can use dyndns or similar without having acess to the router?
<Conundrum_> since u're using kde
<spanther> Conundrum_, and whats the "core" package?
<Dflies> Thanks for help guys.. the cable wasn't properly, now I managed to boot to my current one. Gonna install it now->
<Conundrum_> core is basically non gui
<Conundrum_> just cmd line based
<spanther> ah okay :)
<ActionParsnip> Nyad: i dont know about recovering deleted files though dude
<jussi01> gonzaloaf: and normally its polite to only ask in one place ata time
<fusto> ActionParsnip: making an iso of a music CD is my current problem, I would like to be able to mount cdroms in the normal way. They are available in konqueror under system:/media/cdrom but not in the actual filesystem
<Nyad> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Dflies: id run an fschk just to make sure its ok
<Conundrum_> Nyad: Windows + Undelete Pro ftw :x
<spanther> Conundrum_, got it and now? :D
<Nyad> Conundrum_: ya but this is linux
<Conundrum_> run it lol
<drurew> am i barking up the wrong tree when i think i can use dyndns or similar without having acess to the router?
<gonzaloaf> jussi01, ok thanks
<spanther> where :)
<Conundrum_> Nyad:  i wonder if you can use the ext drivers for windows for file recovery
<Firefishe> How do I use the disk from 7.10 to update from 7.04?
<Conundrum_> sounds far fetched thou
<gonzaloaf> jussi01, Do I need to re-log on to see the changes?
<jussi01> gonzaloaf: no
<Conundrum_> Firefishe: u add the cd as a repo
<Conundrum_> then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nyad> Conundrum_: it's ok I'll just rewrite it
<gonzaloaf> jussi01, thanks
<Firefishe> Conundrum_:  How do I add the CD via the command line.  I've never done it before.
<Conundrum_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gonzaloaf> how do I enable compiz effects on kubuntu?
<Conundrum_> spanther:  just run the gui and choose the driver version
<spanther> Conundrum_, coool envy rocks :D first time its sooo easy and automatical to install and deinstall drivers :)
<drurew> so as long as my network firewall is "on" there is no way to ddns a system ?
<Conundrum_> lol
<Conundrum_> yea
<fusto> how do you get round the media kioslave 'hiding' music cd's in some kind of system:/ wrapper? Has KDE become too helpful?
<drurew> shhooooot
<Firefishe> Conundrum_:  Well, yes.  What's the proper syntax for adding a cd manually?  I usually use synaptic, but quite frankly, I'd like to learn something new today.
<Firefishe> ;)
<spanther> with the help of envy builds will be fine and uninstalls for kernel upgrades too :) easy ^^
<Conundrum_> Firefishe: sudo apt-cdrom add
<llutz> fusto: audio-cd don't contain a valid iso-fs, "cdda2wav -B -paranoia -L0 dev=/dev/scd0"
<ougs> how do i assign a button to starting a specific application in kde4?
<spanther> brb reboot
<Firefishe> Conundrum_:  gracias :)
<Conundrum_> :)
<Conundrum_> Firefishe: sure you don't wanna do a dist-upgrade to 8.04?
<Conundrum_> :p
<stefanos_> am i the only one having trouble using ntfs-3g?
<Conundrum_> i guess so
<Conundrum_> worked fine out of the box for me
<Firefishe> Conundrum_:  Well, here's what I'm doing.  I have the ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy dvd, and the kubuntu 8.04 cd-rom (thought Canonical was sending me a dvd, oh well).  I want to use both and save some time.  This connection is only about 40K actual.  Decently fast for a DSL, but still,.
<stefanos_> you mean you just boot and everything works fine, the drives are mounted at boot and you can read and write as user?
<Conundrum_> oh
<fusto> llutz: I don't want to rip the cd into inividual tracks, it's just been mastered, I need to be able to ftp it so that it can be reproduced exactly at the other end
<Conundrum_> yeap stefanos_
<stefanos_> Conundrum_: wtf? really strange
<gonzaloaf> hi. how do I enable compiz effects on kubuntu?
<Conundrum_> oh wait
<Conundrum_> i know why
<Conundrum_> install the package fam
<spanther> it works thank you so much Conundrum_  :)
<Conundrum_> sudo apt-get install fam
<Conundrum_> heh np spanther
<stefanos_> what's fam?
<Conundrum_> file alteration monitor
<stefanos_> yeah, who should install it? were you talking to me?
<Conundrum_> yeap you
<stefanos_> oh ok
<Conundrum_> helps in hotplugging too if im not wrong
<spanther> Conundrum_, do you know how to get this theme too? http://www.fem.tu-ilmenau.de/fileadmin/fem-homepage/files/faq/fem-net/setup/2k-dns-g.gif
<stefanos_> in fstab are you using the defaults?
<ougs> anyone knows how to assign a key to a specific application?
<Conundrum_> yea
<Conundrum_> spanther:  isn't that windows ? -_-"
<llutz> fusto: use cdrdao or cdda2wav without -B to read your cd
<stefanos_> ok
<stefanos_> let's try mount -a
<spanther> Conundrum_, its the windows 2000 theme design hehe
<Conundrum_> lol no idea about that
<spanther> i wont have windows but this theme cause its slim basic and clean :)
<gonzaloaf> hi. how do I enable the 3d effects in kubuntu?
<Conundrum_> search for the compiz package
<Conundrum_> and install the required (restricted)/ (open source) graphic card drivers
<veyron> Conundrum_: all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll, doesn't help
<Conundrum_> veyron: im sorry then im out of solutions
<Conundrum_> try googling
<gonzaloaf> Conundrum_, thanks
<Persi_> hi, does anyone here have an idea on how to set up broadband through wireless?
<gonzaloaf> Conundrum_, after installed, where do I enable it?
<Conundrum_> compiz?
<gonzaloaf> yes
<Conundrum_> click on install package in adept / synaptic or manually install it in apt-get
<spanther> Conundrum_, i have another prob i have installed ubuntu then switched software to kubuntu (cause i had no cd lol) now i've installed everything but my 2nd harddrive isnt mounted automatically how to do so? its fat32 and sdb1
<veyron> I did a very long web research before asking you, thx
<genii> gonzaloaf: Aside from the compiz package you will probably also like:  compizconfig-settings-manager and kde-window-decorator packages.  After all is done installing, switch to compiz by: alt-f2  compiz --replace
<Firefishe> Conundrum_:  I did my <sudo apt-get update> then <sudo apt-get upgrade>.  After this, I did the <sudo apt-get dist-upgrade> and received the following ouput:  http://rafb.net/p/9MBDS266.html
<gonzaloaf> Conundrum_, I mean, I've already installed them, now how do I enable the effects?
<genii> gonzaloaf: You can configure the look and feel of it with the compizconfig-settings-manager which is called ccsm for short when running it
<gonzaloaf> genii, I cant find the kde-window-decorator pkgs
<genii> gonzaloaf: compiz-kde
<genii> gonzaloaf: That is the package name. The kde-window-decorator is the name of the program in it, which allows you to use the theme or so on you already are using without compiz
<gonzaloaf> genii, and if something goes wrong, how do I go back to my current configuration?
<genii> gonzaloaf: If the alt-f2  compiz --replace    goes weird etc, and still have gui,   then alt-f2 and  kwin --replace
<Conundrum_> dont know much about compiz since i've never meddled with it before
<techbw> hi all...does anyone know where i can find a good tutorial to setup dovecot and postfix?  really need one that is easy to follow and understand, have found others but are quite complex
<genii> gonzaloaf: If alt-f2 not accessible then close the X server by keystroke ctrl-backspace  which dumps you to login again
<genii> Maybe ctrl-alt-backspace   I am sometimes forgetting those combos
<Conundrum_> does anyone know if ext3 partitions can be resized?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-F1 for the console
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-backspace = kills X.
<Dr_Willis> but then X will restart
<genii> Dr_Willis: Yes, I recommended it if he can't do the alt-f2 kwin --replace
<Dr_Willis> I always got yakuake on F12 for a better terminal. :)
<ougs> so, how do you actually get compiz going?? compiz --replace and then restart X or what??
<genii> Conundrum_: Yes they can be resized in parted/gparted/qtparted but not recommended if they are mounted
<genii> ougs: No, the   alt-f2    compiz --replace      immediately takes effect
<Conundrum_> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Check the !compiz factoid.  - Normally you start it. and it 'should' get saved to the kde session after you do that --replace bit.
<ougs> i don't really see any difference apart from the windows changed decoration
<Dr_Willis> You cant resize a mounted one - as far as i know. :)
<Dr_Willis> ougs,  time to move the windows around and  install the ccsm tool and play with the wiggly windows!
<genii> ougs: Thats why you run the ccsm      to set the cube or so on
<ougs> ok. i get it now :)
<gonzaloaf> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<AdamTech1> Firefishe, hello
<grendal_prime> how do i get rid of that progress indicator splash screen so i can see what is loading?  i got something that is taking forever to load and i cant figure out what it is.
<Dr_Willis> You mean at boot time?
<Firefishe> Hi AdamTech1 :)
<Dr_Willis> if so - use the 'nosplash' kernel option in the grub config.
<grendal_prime> ya Dr_Willis
<rav> hello. is there a command to open the Printers module of System Settings at the command line?
<grendal_prime> at boot time..
<AdamTech1> hello Firefishe :)
<hotpocket> how can i search my windows partition from ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> this machine all of the sudden takes like 5 min to boot..and on that screen it hangs there about 1/3rd of the way through the progress indicator.On the debian systems im familar with the boot processes are output to the screen so you can see whats being loaded.
<grendal_prime> hotpocket: mount the ntfs partition
<hotpocket> how?
<Dr_Willis> !nosplash
<ubottu> Factoid nosplash not found
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<llutz> !ntfs | hotpocket
<ubottu> hotpocket: please see above
<grendal_prime> ntfsutils
<Conundrum_> !nfts
<grendal_prime> or the 3g
<Conundrum_> ntfs-3g
<Conundrum_> alrite imma turn in
<Conundrum_> peace out guys
<grendal_prime> ya that thing works pretty good...tell it doesnt..(but i personally have never had it go south on me)
<Dr_Willis> I think one of these days they need to make a 'setup-wizard' to let users tweak all these commonly wanted tasks and get things goung. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive had windows trash more ntfs filesystems then linux. :)
<Giskard_Reventlo> hi. Using firefox-3 on kubuntu Hardy heron x86_64. Upgrading to firefox-3 from firefox-2 causes flash plugin to stop working with the following error: http://pastebin.com/m70635b8e
<jason__> i'm a new ubuntu user
<jason__> itz quite good!
<Conundrum_> Giskard_Reventlo: get the restricted flash software from the repos
<Giskard_Reventlo> I did
<Conundrum_> hmm
<Conundrum_> mine works fine /
<Conundrum_> =/
<Giskard_Reventlo> flash-restricted-nonfree right?
<Conundrum_> yeap
<Giskard_Reventlo> I have flashplugin-nonfree version 9.0.124 installed
<hotpocket> i just need to grab a game from my windows C: drive from ubuntu and dont feel like rebooting
<Giskard_Reventlo> Conunmdrum: Is that the package you have as well?
<hotpocket> found it nevermind
<Conundrum_> yes
<Conundrum_> exactly the same
<rav> there's no Kprint in Ubuntu?
<Conundrum_> did u restart ff3?
<Dr_Willis> !find kprint
<ubottu> File kprint found in doc-linux-html, gnome-accessibility-themes-extras, gnome-icon-theme, gnome-themes-extras, kde-i18n-be (and 97 others)
<Dr_Willis> hmm..
<Dr_Willis> Guess theres no kprint.
<Giskard_Reventlo> yeah, I restarted ff3
<Giskard_Reventlo> Dr_Willis: There should bea kprint in ubuntu (there is for me)
<hotpocket> kprint?
<rav> I guess that's why I can't print in 8.04 64-bit
<Dr_Willis> I just ran it and got not found..  of course i am installikg Kubuntu-desktop at this moment. :)
<Giskard_Reventlo> KDE print dialog, right?
<rav> correct
<Giskard_Reventlo> do a search for "KDE print" - whatever on synaptic or something and install everything that comes up :)
<rav> nothing on aptitude
<ubuntu_> Kampf der Komponenten... DIE BORLAND DIE
<Firefishe> LOL
<Firefishe> kill the components...die borland die???  did I get that right?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> war of the components
<Firefishe> figures... ;)
<ubuntu_> xD
<Firefishe> as in xD picture card?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<Firefishe> where can I read about the controversy? ;)
<Dr_Willis> xxxD?
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis: That's for that new heavy-encrypted card for lewd photography ;) hee
<rav> every application I try to print with becomes non-reponsive, and also the Printers module in System Settings
<Firefishe> If your dna age sequence is less than 18, it won't let you view anything ;)
<hariseldon99> sorry my wireless went down for a sec
<hariseldon99> was Giskard Reventlo
<rav> i tried re-installing the kdeprint module, got the same result
<hariseldon99> rav: What happens if you try to print something?
<rav> hariseldon99: the application becomes non-reponsive as I click the print button on the toolbar. The print dialog doesn't even show up
<hariseldon99> have you configged cups properly?
<rav> hariseldon99: I haven't done anything to cups, just got downloaded with KDE
<hariseldon99> you have to config cups also I think
<rav> how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> theres a kde control panel thing to configure printers.
<Dr_Willis> Mine printers are old enough and simple enouhg. I just plug them in and they get auto-detected-configured. :)
<rav> Dr_Willis: when I click on Printers, in KDE Control, KDE Control becomes non-reponsive
<hariseldon99> rav: install cups, then point your web browser to https://localhost:631 and add your printer
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some hardware issues. check 'dmesg' output also
<hariseldon99> rav: Is your printer local or remote?
<rav> hariseldon99: I just clicked on your link and it didn't work, it's my firewall!!!!
<rav> the port is closed
<hariseldon99> hehe
<hariseldon99> then open it :)
<huie> rav: Ha ha How can it close the port on your local computer?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a good firewall to block a localhost address/port. :)
<huie> you closed the ports with ipchains?
<Dr_Willis> I would imagine that cups isent running or the web interface is disabled
<huie> cups not running might explain a good deal
<hariseldon99> keep cups off for now. best to connect printer, then start cups
<hariseldon99> if your driver is installed, then cups shuld automagically config itself
<rav> OK! It's working now. My firewall was blocking port 631 to the CUPS server
<huie> rav: ^_^
<flotishtu> how can i share some files on linux ubuntu . and windows as client?  isnt there a graphical way?
<hariseldon99> flotishtu: google for samba
<flotishtu> !samba | hariseldon99
<ubottu> hariseldon99: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hariseldon99> there ya go
<flotishtu> :)
<flotishtu> i need a gui
<hariseldon99> google for smb4k
<hariseldon99> and there is a kde control center dialog gui for samba config
<flotishtu> !smb4k | hariseldon99
<ubottu> Factoid smb4k not found
<flotishtu> ic
<Dr_Willis> for just quick transfers. ssh + winscp on windows - is rather easy to get going.
<flotishtu> where ?
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with samba  lately.
<hariseldon99> search for samba on kcontrol
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis what are you talking about
<Dr_Willis> flotishtu,  which part.
<hariseldon99> flotishtu: kcontrol->Internet and networking
<hariseldon99> its there
<flotishtu> k
<drurew> Dr_Willis: is there a sort of "bind" system that will work without me having to open ports on my router?
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis  ssh + winscp on windows
<Dr_Willis> flotishtu,  install ssh on linux, install winscp on windows.. you can transfer files  to/from the linux box - easially. without having to fight with samba.
<hariseldon99> bah
<hariseldon99> ssh is too slow unless you wanna do it over wan
<hariseldon99> then security takes precedence over speed I guess
<llutz> it's ok to "share a few files"
<flotishtu> hariseldon99 i fount that in kcontrol. but what do i need to do?
<flotishtu> to share a file or folder
<Dr_Willis> if speed is the issue.. nfs is faster then samba i gather.. but ive never tracked down the nfs thing for windows yet.
<hariseldon99> flotishtu: fiddle with it until it works :)
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis ok. winscp is free?
<Dr_Willis> flotishtu,  yes.
<hariseldon99> flotishtu: yeah it's free
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis and what extend of control will the windows client have on my machine?
<hariseldon99> none really
<flotishtu> will winscp and ssh will able to del files on my pc
<mkultras> flotishtu: sure u can delete files with winscp
<flotishtu> mkultras i want read only acces for clients
<Dr_Willis> flotishtu,  its ssh.. you could use a terminal and do whatever you want.
<Dr_Willis> You can do whatever you have permissions to do.
<flotishtu> hm
<flotishtu> so winscp will be command line for window users.? i want gui
<flotishtu> gui file sharing
<Dr_Willis> Go google for winscp.
<flotishtu> k
<Dr_Willis> it IS a gui. and it uses putty which is a command line
<flotishtu> ic
<Dr_Willis> which is a ssh client.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<flotishtu> hm
<Dr_Willis> ssh is a 'defacto' must learn all about tool. :)
<drurew> is there some form of application to broadcast ports , driectly bypassing router firewalls / port configurations ...from the inside
<flotishtu> the users wil not have to type commands to have a file shared?
<Dr_Willis> Its just sooooooooooooooooooooo handy. :)
<llutz> http://winscp.net
<flotishtu> ok
<Dr_Willis> go get the program. :)  just go get it.. it will soon become a Must have for every windows pc ya got.
<Dr_Willis> you dont 'share' files with ssh/scp/winscp. You access the remote machine and copy/delete/whatever.
<flotishtu> k
<Dr_Willis> 'shares' are samba/network neighborhood shares.
<llutz> drurew: find out how skype works, maybe that mechanism is helpfull for you
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis i think i have to control and give acces rights while seting ssh
<frank23> drurew: if the application and the router supports upnp, I think the ports are forwarded automatically
<Dr_Willis> you ssh in as a user. so whatever permissios the user has winscp will have.
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis ic.
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis iam alwasy logged in as user1. so i have to give the same user and password to windows clients to acces the files?
<Dr_Willis> with ssh/scp it dose4nt matter.. you use winscp and tell winscp what user to login to the linxu box as.
<flotishtu> oh ic
<Dr_Willis> for samba shares. I always give the windows/linux users the same name/password
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis well. i have to make a user first.. right?
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis in linux box
<Dr_Willis> If you installed Ubuntu/Kubuntyu - you got a user.  your initial user.
<Dr_Willis> make more if you want more.
<flotishtu> Dr_Willis ill make one more . that has only read only rights
<Dr_Willis> read only rights to where? winscp  will use whatever permissions the user has..  You normally set permissions on the files/dirs.   Good Luck - have fun.
<flotishtu> ya
<huie> Ok time to make the sound work
<huie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<castel_> hai all
<castel_> i have install ubuntu now
<castel_> cause i have received disc today
<castel_> thank ubuntu
<castel_> how to chat at dalnet ???
<castel_> anyone can tell me ?
<castel_> please
<Pici> castel_: /server irc.dalnet.net
<castel_> thanks pici
<castel_> but the port ?
<castel_> Connection to Server irc.dalnet.net lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.
<Pici> castel_: maybe its irc.dal.net
<castel_> yup
<castel_> but i can't know the port dalnet
<castel_> anyone tell me ???
<Pici> castel_: 6667
<castel_> still error
<jonathan__> good day :)
<jonathan__> I've a short question
<jonathan__> and i know now you gonna say "just ask" ;)
<jonathan__> ok
<huie> castel_: it would probably have the port on the dalnet webpage
<jonathan__> what's the console-command for a dist-upgrade via adept?
<huie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<castel_> port 6667 at dalnet error
<castel_> anyone tell me other port >
<castel_> ??
<castel_> please
<huie> castel_: press F2
<Pici> castel_: I dont know, try http://www.dal.net/
<richard_> i can install graphic acceleration from my ati 9200se
<huie> castel_: add in irc.dal.net
<huie> :700
<huie> 7000
<richard_> if someone need help............
<huie> castel_: http://docs.dal.net/docs/newbie.html
<huie> richard_: You can install it?
<richard_> yes
<richard_> i try differents ways
<castel_> thanks
<castel_> i will learn
<castel_> and connect now
<castel_> hhaha
<castel_> muuuaaccchhh
<castel_> i love you so much huei
<castel_> at my web i can't see real player
<castel_> how to install realplayer ?
<castel_> i have .bin
<castel_> but i can't to install
<castel_> any one tell me ?
<castel_> i am a newbie learn ubuntu
<richard_> me too
<castel_> i don't now about ubuntu
<mkultras> open konsole
<mkultras> and
<mkultras> chmod +x the .bin file
<mkultras> and then run the .bin
<mkultras> file
<mkultras> by typing its filename
<castel_> where the console ?
<mkultras> like ./realplayer.bin
<mkultras> press alt+f2
<mkultras> and type
<mkultras> konsole
<castel_> can't open the console
<mkultras> oh if ur not in kubuntu then there is no konsole
<castel_> can't open the konsole
<mkultras> its called
<castel_> ehy ?
<mkultras> gnome-terminal instead
<mkultras> but thats ubuntu
<mkultras> you're in #kubuntu
<mkultras> we use kde
<mkultras> and kde has konsole
<Ekushey> i so much want a spell checker with konversation
<mkultras> not gnome-terminal
<Pici> !enter | mkultras
<ubottu> mkultras: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<castel_> terminal ?
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu /system/Konsole terminal program
<castel_> for ehat ?
<castel_> for what ?
<BluesKaj> castel_, Konsole terminal program
<Sadr> eh, can a backup serve as a WinCD? or do do I need to have that anyways+
<castel_> where /
<castel_> ?
<Pici> Sadr: Huh?
<castel_> i can't find
<xjunior> I'm getting a black screen on X. I just installed Kubuntu (using KDE4). Can somebody help me? None error in Xorg.0.log
<Sadr> because I don't really have anything on my old stationary that I care about, it's all about being able to reinstall Windows should everything get screwed up when I attempt a dual-boot..
<BluesKaj> K_MENU , the blue icon on the left bottom
<BluesKaj> with big K
<castel_> i use ubuntu
<castel_> maybe you tell me at kubuntu right ?
<BluesKaj> then go look for help in #ubuntu
<Pici> Sadr: I'm not sure what you're asking, if you need Windows support, you should try asking in ##windows
<castel_> ok
<castel_> we talk else
<castel_> how to be hacker ?
<castel_> hahhaaaa
<castel_> any one want to sleep
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<BluesKaj> castel_, kubuntu uses kde , ubuntu uses gnome desktop..very different
<BluesKaj> anyway I have stuff to do ...bb much later
<sigma_12> what can i use to shorten a mp3 file?
<sharpe_uk> Audacity can do that
<sigma_12> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<sharpe_uk> there may be a little util that can do it as well but audacity can do it becuase Ive used it to make phone ringtones
<sharpe_uk> handy been able to drop the quality and make them mono as well (saves space on the phone)
<huie> xjunior: #kubuntu-kde4
<sharpe_uk> ahh, according to google, mp3split can do it as well
<grendal_prime> ok this is rediculas...none of the fn keys work anymore and the alt tab will not cycle through the runnign apps..(im acutally starting to think gnome would be easyer than this)
<huie> grendal_prime: Eh?
<grendal_prime> alt tab does nothing
<huie> Does alt+F2
<grendal_prime> and..the fn key..(dell 1420) will not work for all the blue keys on the keyboard...(screen bright up and down...crt/lcd
<grendal_prime> ya that works and so does alt...f5.
<grendal_prime> its like the keyboard settings are all jacked all of the sudden
<grendal_prime> its frustrating
<huie> grendal_prime: maybe you loaded a new keymap?
<jhutchins_wk> grendal_prime: I have to use the hotkeys utility to get the function keys on my inspiron to work.
<genii> grendal_prime: When Dell shipped the 1420, they had ubuntu 7.04 installed, but it was a re-mastered install which contained proprietary stuff for it like the Intel 3945 driver, special keyboard drivers, etc.
<engineer> so what?
<genii> engineer: If he did something like upgrade to Hardy it would be lost
<huie> Didn't Dell have that CD around somewhere?
<engineer> then don't upgrade
<engineer> ubuntu was specially tweaked for that laptop
<engineer> until they provided their own upgrade version
<engineer> why updating?
<engineer> :/
<genii> engineer: Ask him ( grendal_prime )
<sivaji> hi genii
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> trying to get my PalmOne Zire 72 setup. It appears it's not getting detected, dmesg shows it just as a 'new full speed USB device' and doesn't get assigned anything in the way of a port.  any suggestions?
<genii> sivaji: Hello
<sivaji> genii nice to see you again
<genii> sivaji: Well, I'm almost always around in here during working days :) Do you have some support question today?
<sivaji> lol no
<genii> SilentDis: Google informs that under Gnome you would need the driver called   visor  installed and then use gnome-pilot
<genii> SilentDis: The driver would be same for KDE (visor) but as for the application to access it, don't know offhand
<Firefishe> I also use jpilot, and visor definitely needs to be installed.  Incidentally, if you're having trouble syncing, set the device to <usb:>, that solved all my problems, might for you if you're having trouble syncing.  Works for my clie', so I hope you have no problems.
<SilentDis> is it a package i'm missing?
<SilentDis> or something i modprobe in?
<Firefishe> modprobe
<genii> SilentDis: For the driver, yes to modprobe (for one-time use/testing)  or add the name for permanent to /etc/modules
<Firefishe> sudo modprobe visor
<Firefishe> I liked the Zire 71, with the slide open camera.
<Firefishe> just had so little ram ;)
<SilentDis> that got it, thanks :)
<genii> SilentDis: :)
<Firefishe> kewl SD.  If you still have problems, remember that usb: thing
<Firefishe> usb:
<Firefishe> goes under the device path listings in jpilot
<Firefishe> works for kpilot too
<SilentDis> yep, thanks.  I am seeing where it assigned, and i should be able to get kpilot to detect it w/o issue
<Firefishe> remember:  press the jpilot sync button first, then the hotsync button on the handheld
<Firefishe> same for backup
<Jarod64153> does anyone on the channel know about configuring an intel i915 graphics controller on Hardy?
<emilsedgh> Jarod64153: you dont need to
<engineer> set intel as driver in xorg
<emilsedgh> Jarod64153: that driver is free as in free speech and is already in default ubuntu installation
<Jarod64153> i tried that, but it still doesnt work...i still can't set it to 1280x1024 res
<Jarod64153> and yes, the mon does support it. used to be a windows box
<Jarod64153> i can set to 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x768, and 1280x800
<Jarod64153> but not the 1280x1024 that i want
<Jarod64153> i've tried using the "intel" driver in xorg, and i've tried using 915resolution...I can't get either one to work
<_CrashMaster_> Jarod64153: You're sure that your monitor can support that resolution?>
<jsams64153> correct. It's an HP computer, and it was running windows just this morning, and it was running 1280x1024
<jsams64153> is there a specific driver for the i915, or does it still use the i810 driver?
<_CrashMaster_> jsams64153: Still noodling through the same problem myself. When I figure it out, I'll make sure I fill you in.
<jsams64153> cool
<jsams64153> it's pretty irritating...I can use the 1024x768 res, but it's so inferior when you're used to using higher reses
<zach_> I'm trying to get my sound to work. It was working yesterday until i reinstalled some alsa stuff (base,utils,tools) in attempt to get a microphone working. I have a Creative Soundblaster Audigy SE and alsa or anything doesn't seem able to recognize it.
<genii> jsams64153: There is an i915 driver
<jsams64153> where is it and how do i install it?
<genii> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.1-1ubuntu13.4 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<jsams64153> i already have that installed
<genii> jsams64153: Does: lsmod       show i915 or i810 or so ?
<jsams64153> it says i915
<genii> jsams64153: Then you're already running it. You may conceivably need to use 915resolution
<jsams64153> i've tried that
<jsams64153> i can't get it to work
<genii> jsams64153: What is lcpci | grep VGA    saying is model? 945 or something?
<jsams64153> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<sybux_> Hi all
<jsams64153> hola
<ifes> hols s todos
<sybux_> I just want to do a very stupid action but I can't remember how to !!! I need to connect to my ubuntu server via ssh and encapsulate X11
<jsams64153> @genii
<jsams64153> you got anything?
<genii> jsams64153: Naw. Googling shows a lot of ppl with similar issues on this chipset, but no acceptable answers so far.
<jsams64153> i know
<jsams64153> it's quite frustrating
<jsams64153> i've spent 2 hours so far today just sifting
<caryjebus> is there a way to make the digital clock 12-hour
<jsams64153> isn'ther there a way to unload/reload the mod
<jsams64153> sorry for my horrible grammar
<Odd-rationale> jsams64153: sudo modprobe <module>
<Odd-rationale> jsams64153: sudo modprobe -r <module>, to remove
<genii> caryjebus: Rightclick on clock... Date and Time Format... Time and Dates tab ... change Time Format from HH:MM:SS to pH:MM:SS AMPM
<sybux_> any1 know how to regenerate certificate used by postfix ?
<kalorin_> I want to ditch the panel completely and just go to widgets in kde4
<kalorin_> can't seem to make that work
<jsams64153> not a good idea if you're not running a high res...widgets take up a lot of room
<kalorin_> that bar on the bottom takes up an obnoxious amount of room on a 16:9 WXGA laptop :(
<kalorin_> what I'd really like is to right click on the desktop and have the start menu appear
<jsams64153> @genii...Away From Keyboard
<AdamTech1> I need help
<AdamTech1> how do you install flash player 9?
<DarkriftX> kalorin_, what about when you have 10 apps open and cannot see your desktop? you going to minimize everything to get to desktop?
<DarkriftX> its much easier to just make the bar like 15px high
<kalorin_> virtual desktops
<DarkriftX> and if you wanted, change it so the width is half the screen or so
<kalorin_> that'd be fine too if it'd work and not distort stuff terribly
<caryjebus> genii:no option for that
<DarkriftX> mine is already small, but i have it 100% width
<kalorin_> I'd like to put it on the left side and use it there, but I can't because the clock and several of the icons eat a TON of verticle space hwen they're on the side
<caryjebus> genii: no option for that
<DarkriftX> it takes up the same space as an apps titlebar does on my laptop
<DarkriftX> make it not show the date, and the clock can be made to show smaller also
<DarkriftX> or hell, make it not show clock either
<kalorin_> at custom at 16px it's ok but the bottoms of things are missing
<DarkriftX> odd
<DarkriftX> mine doesnt do that
<kalorin_> for that matter I can't change teh screen resolution at all
<AdamTech1> How do you install Flash Player 9?
<caryjebus> is there a way to make the digital clock 12-hour
<Pliskin> package flashplugin-nonfree
<kalorin_> it don't even get an admin button on the applet and the xorg.conf just says "detected device"
<DarkriftX> wow
<DarkriftX> id get htat fixed first
<DarkriftX> if you can get a higher res, that would be best
<kalorin_> well I think it's maxed out
<kalorin_> likely a bug in the intel graphics chipset drivers
<DarkriftX> i got a question: how do i make it so that my cursor does NOT have to be on top of the app i want to type in? right now if i open kate and leave my mouse hovering over xchat, kate is in focus and is on top, but my text will go to xchat because my mouse is hovering over it. very annoying
<biagidp> How can I check the path my java is installed to?
<DarkriftX> hrmmm
<DarkriftX> try which java
<DarkriftX> shows mines in /usr/bin/java
<biagidp> me too
<biagidp> I've got all the sun-java6 packages installed but java -version still gives me 1.5.0 :-(
<DarkriftX> :S
<kalorin_> dark, I think it's focus stealing maybe, look in the mouse options and play around. I have it set to click to take focus
<kalorin_> [15:20] <biagidp> I've got all the sun-java6 packages installed but java -version still gives me 1.5.0 :-(
<caryjebus> how can I disable ALL autherization
<kalorin_> try looking in /etc/alterantives
<kalorin_> I hate that package btw, I wish they'd just kill it
<kalorin_> who cares
<kalorin_> cary: install vista?
<caryjebus> no
<caryjebus> in KDE
<DarkriftX> thx kalorin_
<caryjebus> help?
<DarkriftX> ok, cant find the mouse options other then the basics in system settings>keyboard and mouse, but i didnt see it in there
<DarkriftX> anyone got any ideas where i can change the focus behavior of my mouse?
<kalorin_> window behavior?
<jsams64153> @genii...i'm back
<jsams64153> were you able to find anything?
<kalorin_> dark, look in the window behavior
<_sourcemaker> i have a vpn problem... i always receive the kernel message "martian source" and "ll header"
<jsams64153> brb
<someon1> Whats the command to dump the output of a ping to a text file?
<someon1> ping URL << logfile.txt or something?
<someon1> anyone?
<NickNak> someon1: ping URL > logfile.txt
<someon1> and does that overwrite logfile, or append?
<someon1> overwrite. How do you append?
<NickNak> use >> to append
<someon1> ah, thanks.
<Cr3X3d> hi
<jsams64153> @genii...did you find anything?
<DarkriftX> someon1, make sure you add a limit or the ping will go on forever
<Cr3X3d> hi
<xjunior> I'm getting a black screen on X. I just installed Kubuntu (using KDE4). Can somebody help me? None error in Xorg.0.log
<jsams64153> does anyone know how to get an intel i915 chip to display at all of the available resolutions, eg. 1280x1024? I have tried 915resolution, and i have the xserver-xorg-video-intel package installed. Modprobe shows i915 mod running, but i only have 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x768 and 1280x800 available. My monitor does support 1280x1024, it runs that when i boot windows.
<kalorin_> jsams64153: I have that chipset and have only been running 8.04 for a few days now, that's on my list of stuff to find out but I don't know yet.
<huie> #kubuntu-kde4 << xjunior
<Jarod64153> is there a way to recompile the kernel? maybe something got left out of the "factory" compilation
<tekgeeklt> my laptop has that same chipset I think thats the drivers that show up but my max resolution is 1280x800  because of the wide screen but in other linux distro's the drivers were updated to be an 810 intel driver
<tekgeeklt> oops sorry its intel 945 video
<tekgeeklt> but it is using an !810
<tekgeeklt> driver
<Jarod64153> yeah...i've heard mention of a i915 driver for the chipset, but I can't find it
<karl> ls
<huie> .
<huie> ..
<tekgeeklt> well I just opened the package manager not the add/remove programs one ... and there is a file in there for 915 resolution
<tekgeeklt> 915resolution is a tool to modify the video BIOS of the 800 and 900 series Intel graphics chipsets. This includes the 845G, 855G, and 865G chipsets, as well as 915G, 915GM, and 945G chipsets. This modification is necessary to allow the display of certain graphics resolutions for an Xorg or XFree86 graphics server.
<Jarod64153> doesnt work
<tekgeeklt> okay
<Jarod64153> i spent 2 hours on it...:)
<Drunktard> s there a tool to automatically configure my monitors and layout, xinerama or not, or something close to that? thought maybe dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg would do it but it's only using one screen atm...
<caryjebus>  is there to make the Konversation backround black but make normal text white
<kalorin> caryjebus: preferences -> colors?
<Lynoure> What can one do if trying to upgrade Dapper to Hardy with  sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop   results in a notice saying there is no new release?
<caryjebus> theres no normal text options
<caryjebus> help?
<tekgeeklt> there should be but I when I change the settings it does not work
<tekgeeklt> but what I do is just make a negative of the window by hitting  super + N  if you have negative enabled in compiz fusion
<Jarod64153> @tekgeekIt...does it mean anything when sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not allow me to choose my enabled resolutions?
<tekgeeklt> I really do not know that much about configuring the video I got lucky and it just works on all my computers
<Jarod64153> bum   :)
<tekgeeklt> yea
<pteague_work> how do i open a server port to the world?
<tekgeeklt> I just installed kubuntu two days ago
<tekgeeklt> I was using PClinuxOS for the past couple of months
<Lynoure> pteague_work: install a server, configure it to use that port and it will be open unless you have installed firewall between it and the world
<tekgeeklt> caryjebus: there is a settings for colors  under settings
<Lynoure> (oh, yes, start it after configuring, too)
<pteague_work> i just ran nmap against my box & on the box it shows mysql port is open... running nmap from a remote box to my box doesn't show the mysql port as being open
<Lynoure> No ideas on the "No new release found" upgrade problem?
<Jarod64153> has anyone been able to get 915resolution to work on an intel i915 video controller?
<Jarod64153> i'm trying to use the 1280x1024 res...
<Jarod64153> i've tried 915res before, but i want to make sure i was trying the right things...
<tekgeeklt> caryjebus:  I was able to change the colors in konversation  Settigns > configure konversation  > colors
<pteague_work> Lynoure: afaik i have a default kubuntu installation... so any idea why mysql isn't appearing to other boxes would be helpful
<tekgeeklt> other boxes in your internal network?
<tekgeeklt> I have had xampp running which is a package setup for mysql and it works for me .. using my machines  internal IP address
<tekgeeklt> but if you want to access it outside the network you do have to port forward in the router
<Lynoure> pteague_work: pastebining your configuration file for it might help someone to help you. Quite often it turn out it was not bound to the public ip
<pteague_work> Lynoure: ah, there we go... i think...  default config for mysql is to bind on 127.0.0.1
<Lynoure> pteague_work: rather sane default for mysql
<pteague_work> yep, i normally don't mess much with mysql config
<Lynoure> Now if only someone had even "worked for me" for my question :)
<pc_> Buenas, algun español?
<pteague_work> no new release found? you using gutsy?
<Lynoure> pteague_work: dapper to hardy upgrade
<tekgeeklt> isn't there a spanish kubuntu channel?
<tekgeeklt> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<tekgeeklt> hrmm
<Lynoure> tekgeeklt: probably #ubuntu-es?
<tekgeeklt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pteague_work> dapper was a LTS wasn't it?
<tekgeeklt> yea there it is
<Lynoure> pteague_work: yes.
<tekgeeklt> I like that macro to reffer people to other language based channels
<jsams64153> does anybody know where the i915 driver is? (intel)
<Lynoure> pteague_work: I've gotten "I guess it should work" but that's all... Even knowing it worked for someone would be better than nothing
<pteague_work> i've not done an LTS to LTS upgrade... i followed the releases :( & unfortunately i have to add to the it should work crowd
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> hey guys sup
<pteague_work> Lynoure: have you tried #ubuntu-server ?  they seem to have answers for things nobody else knows about
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> anybody know why wpa_supplicant daemon doesn't wanna start in hardy?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> on boot
<Lynoure> pteague_work: it's a desktop
<pteague_work> yes, but the same should apply... & i've even asked them desktop questions before
<Lynoure> pteague_work: Don't wanna get kicked for offtopic, and the steps are slightly different in howtos
<allenon> can anyone tell me of a place to find what's included in the 3.64gb dvd version of Ubuntu64?
<unavailable> ok.. i have ubuntu but this might be helped in here...  anyway i installed aac and wmv codecs and now my sound is out
<mkultras> jsams64153: the 915 driver is in the package 915resolution maybe ?
<Lynoure> Seems no joy with the cd image mounted either (no cd burner here)
<mkultras> jsams64153: or in xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jsams64153> see, i can't get 915res to work
<mkultras> i had a lot of trouble getting it to work too
<mkultras> i''m still fighting with it actually
<mkultras> i set my resolution in /etc/default/915resoltion
<unavailable> anyone got any ideas??
<mkultras> like the readme says in /usr/share/doc/915resolution/
<mkultras> and i had it working for a bit at 1400x1050
<mkultras> its actuall ok now every once and awhile i have to redo my xorg.conf with Xorg -configure though
<mkultras> i wish i could master xrandr command syntax then i would be fine
<mkultras> either that or the xorg.conf modeline syntax
<mkultras> either or would do
<mkultras> i can turn my external port on and off with xrandr so far thats about it
<jsams64153> i just got my 1280x1024 res to work.
<jsams64153> i didn't even use 915res
<jsams64153> it's all in the xorg.conf file...where should i post this beast?
<mkultras> pastes
<mkultras> paste.ubuntu.com
<mkultras> 'heh
<mkultras> i g2g hometime tho i have to go watch sex in the city movie ughhh i'd rather configure x :-/
<michael__> hey!
<michael__> anyone here?
<jsams64153> i know what you mean, mkultras
<Bob190> how do i go about changing my password in terminal?
<sharpe_uk> man passwd
<Bob190> ok
<Bob190> i lost mine so if i go to revovery what would i type verbatium?
<sharpe_uk> ah thats different
<jsams64153> for anyone out there having issues with your intel i915 chip rendering all of the available resolutions, i've just put the relavent part of my xorg.conf file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/19979
<sharpe_uk> if your just changing your password itll ask for the old one
<xago> amigos...tengo problemas con evolution!!!
<sharpe_uk> you can either boot into single user mode and edit the password file or boot off a liveCD and do it
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sharpe_uk> >Bob190, save me typing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273531
<mohbana_> hi
<mohbana_> hi anyone here/
<sharpe_uk> 348 people according to my client
<mohbana_> how can i install kde4 on gnome hardy?
<tekgeeklt> I just tried to change my password in the konsole and it says bad password too simple
<tekgeeklt> I hate that
<tekgeeklt> my current one is complicated but I am doing alot of configuring right now so I have to type it in everytime
<mark_> How can I sign in with my registered nick?
<tekgeeklt> you don't need to sign in with a registered nick unless you want to private messge someone I think
<tekgeeklt> they only made it so that you can't message anyone privately untill you have a registered nick so that people don't come in here and just spam everyone
<sharpe_uk> >tek, you can change the timeout on sudo before it asks for the password again
<sharpe_uk> not recommended but you can
<tekgeeklt> its okay for me right now
<mark_> OK. and how can i upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10???
<Lynoure> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/223741 seemed to be the cause of my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223741 in update-manager-core "'do-release-upgrade' requires the '-d' flag to upgrade from dapper to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<siofwolves> getfucked
<siofwolves> ummm. sorry about that
<siofwolves> wrong window....
 * siofwolves hangs his head in shame
<sharpe_uk> hell of a typo :)
<rickest> personally, I thought it was great advice and I'll be thinking about it seriously this weekend
<Pir4nhaX> hi =)
<sharpe_uk> did even realise linux had a getfu**** command
<siofwolves> i've gotta change my root pass now...
<rickest> lol
<Pir4nhaX> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sharpe_uk> will have to read the man page on that "man getfu****" actually maybe not
<siofwolves> my apologies to any minors or anyone else offended.
<sharpe_uk> I was mortally offended, disgusting language and totally unacceptable ;)
<solifugus> Is there a package that holds a bunch of ssl certs?
<Pollywog> did anyone else experience virtualbox breaking after an update the past few days?  Is a fix expected soon?
<khaur> Pollywog: breaking in what way? do you have the proper virtualbox-ose-modules package installed for your kernel?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> is there any tool to get the current location of a desired window in the screen?
<sidux_> hello
<sidux_> i want to have a fresh and clean up-to-date KDE4
<sidux_> and this should based on QT4.4
<sidux_> so, if i want QT4.4. have i wait for ibex?
<sidux_> or is their a way to get it now
<sidux_> ?
<sidux_> without going from QT4 up to QT4.4
<_Angelus_> hey guys , i tried kde4 which messed my kmenu items, im back on kde3 how do i get back the kmenu icons ?
<nello> cè qualche italiano?
<sidux_> si!
<sidux_> or was that spain? :/
<nello> e qualche gnocca?
<sidux_> nello!
<sidux_> try #kubuntu-it
<tekgeeklt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sidux_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sidux_> :D
<zach_> my reso is stuck at 320x240 o_o
<michael__> hey i lost my panel  in kde4
<michael__> does any1 kno how to get it back
<michael__> hellow
<musik> hello freunde
<musik> what is my penis like?
<michael__> hed does any1 know hot to change the panel in kde4
<sidux_> www.fuckinggoogleit.com
<Riddell> sidux_: that's not very friendly
<ougs> how do I enable my wireless network in rescue mode (without X)?
<Riddell> michael__: killall plasma; rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*; plasma
<michael__> sorry sidux and thank you riddell i have had it back for a while now
<Riddell> ougs: sudo iwconfig <wifi-interface> essid <wifi-hub0name>; sudo dhclient <wifi-interface>
<michael__> ...i googled it
<michael__> but theres one thing that google wont help me with, how do i get my panel cool looking like everyone elses
<michael__> i cant find the settings, i cant realy explain how i want it to look so here is a link
<michael__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Glassified?content=81388
<ougs> Riddell: thankyou. i think i'öö svript that
<Riddell> michael__: right click on desktop, desktop settings, fiddle with theme
<michael__> Riddell: ill give it a go
<tekgeeklt> that is just a kde theme I think .. you download it and then go into system settings > appearance there under colors you can import your theme
<tekgeeklt> I did mine to an all grey look which I like
<michael__> yes i know about the theme (or maybe i have no idea) but you see how the panel is smaller and well...cool, thats wut i want
<sharpe_uk> you can do stuff like that with any version of KDE, http://www.noirlorduk.karoo.net/mydesktops1.png thats my setup
<tekgeeklt> the you mean the taskbar?
<sharpe_uk> I tend not to use the themes from kde-look because some of them can be *very* resource intensive (depending of course on the theme)
<michael__> im sorry ive been using gnome for 3 yrs bear wit me
<michael__> im trying to find another picture cuz i obviously have no idea what im talkin about
<tekgeeklt> if you right click on the taskbar it will take you to the settings that allows you to change size and transparancy and placement
<michael__> when i right click it says panel settings with few options (im on kde4)
<sharpe_uk> played with KDE4, was impressed but stuck with 3, alot of the good stuff at the moment is under the hood, it'll be a while till the end user gets all the good stuff
<tekgeeklt> I am using ver 3 of kde I am not sure if they changed any settings on 4
<Pliskin> michael__ : are you using kde4.1 ?
<lordek_> i am : D
<Pliskin> the theme you want is only for KDE4.1
<michael__> ya i am
<michael__> the latest kde4 just updated about an hour ago
<michael__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=73046&file1=73046-1.jpg&file2=73046-2.jpg&file3=&name=Aya
<michael__> that panel somethings like that, there jus seams to be very few settings when panel settings is broght up
<tekgeeklt> well under the panel configuration you can change the length and hight
<tekgeeklt> thats under arrangment
<tekgeeklt> then you go to appearance to make it transparent
<michael__> k
<_CrashMaster_> Does anyone know if the Intrepid alpha 1 went as planned?
<shadowbox> hello
<shadowbox> now using KDE 4.0 and may I say....... Wow!
<Daisuke_Ido> you may not.
<shadowbox> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<shadowbox> it's cool as all get out
<jussi01> shadowbox: nice :) you maybe interested to pop over to #kubuntu-kde4 now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't used it for long, i see
<shadowbox> just a few days
<shadowbox> its hard to get installed on certain laptops, but fixable
<shadowbox> I have put it on 1 laptop and my desktop
<shadowbox> and used it to save the data on a locked up usebale windows machine
<shadowbox> so basicly it has already 'paid' for itself
<jussi01> shadowbox: great :) May I just remind you this is the support channel - if you just want to chat about it you can use #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<shadowbox> oops sorry
<shadowbox> thanks
<basy> hi what can i use for chat on LAN of kubuntu pc's that is not connected to internet?
#kubuntu 2008-06-14
<sharpe_uk> where do I change the mime type associated with an application in kubuntu?
<sharpe_uk> its decided that konqueror should open deb files (this is not what I want!)
<Malic> stupid question: how can i zoom in a video with kaffeine?
<jhutchins_wk> sharpe_uk: Right click or shift-right-click on a local file, choose open with and check remember.
<sharpe_uk> ah easy as that, what about global configuration?
<sharpe_uk> or if I dont want it to open with anything, I just want it to download..
<jd_> sharpe_uk: that depends on your web browser/download manager
<sharpe_uk> konq
<jd_> on konq go to settings->configure->file associations
<jd_> search for deb and drop down the application and click on x-deb
<sharpe_uk> ah excellent, thanks :)
<sharpe_uk> been using KDE years first time Ive run into that one
<jd_> no problem
<DJG9282> Hi guys...for some reason i can do dial-up and it connects from the Live CD, but when i do it from any three of the users (admin or not), it will connect, but i cannot view any web pages any ideas?
<DJG9282> I installed Firestarter and Guarddog before...and i thought maybe that was preventing it so i uninstalled them...but still no luck with it
<ougs> how do i start wireless interface from rescue mode (no X)
<DJG9282> Here's a little bit more info: About three days ago i could not get the KPPP program to even start under other profiles except for the first user profile. When i started the dialup through first user and went to a website...it allowed me. But i couldn't even get access to KPPP on the other profiles. So i reinstalled KPPP and that solved the problem of not allowing other profile users to use it...but now even though it
<DJG9282> dials and connects...the email program, web browser, chat program all say that it cannot find the server and to check connection
<DJG9282> ok i just noticed....web browser doesnt notice the connection either...even though the Live CD
<DJG9282> ...
<ougs> how do i start wireless interface from rescue mode (no X)
<michael__> does anyone now how to get the cashew on my panel
<engineer> ougs sudo wlan0 up
<michael__>  does anyone now how to get the cashew on my panel
<ufo__> hi
<ufo__> hello
<wimpies> when I do sudo  -i I can login as root without password, but only on the first terminal I start.  How can that be ?
<engineer> did you have an open session before?
<wimpies> engineer : no I just rebooted and I also closed that terminal session I could do sudo -i in
<DJG9282> Anyone have any suggestions of why my dial-up connection will successfully connect, but web browsers, email clients etc. will not recognize the connection?
<DJG9282> guess thats a no?
<wimpies>  is there any KDETV user around here ?
<tien> hello
<Agent_bob> what's the minimum ram required for a ubuntu server ?
<Agent_bob> would 16m be enough ???     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=df7e4d77
<ubuntu_> 16mb
<Agent_bob> yeah ?
<ubuntu_> wow
<Agent_bob> this box i'm chatting on is a little heavier than that  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2f592cd1
<Agent_bob> so i'm wondering if it's because there is more avalable that more is used ?
<adz21c> Hi, is it possible to sync kaddressbook with google contacts? (i am thinking imap since i got kmail using that, I tried imap via kmail but I dunno if I am setting it up right or what but it seems to do nothing and i can't add contacts using it either)
<DJG9282> could a firewall be blocking access to webpages or email through the dial up connection?
<Agent_bob> waoh ff eats 21m of ram just launching itself
<Agent_bob> that's what firewalls do  yes
<DJG9282> Agent_bob: what can i do to turn it off...i installed firestarter and then i uninstalled it because i couldn't get to web pages...now i think it kept whatever setting it setup
<ralf_> it depends, doesnt it? If port 80 is blocked, there is no connection possible to web pages i think
<DJG9282> Any ideas if i can find out what ports are being blocked?
<Agent_bob> ralf_ or if a specific ip is blocked or if a specific interface is blocked or if any combination of those is used.
<DJG9282> My dial-up connects to the internet but thunderbird and firefox doesn't recognize it
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 can you get to google in ff using the ip 64.233.167.99 ?
<Agent_bob> if so it's a dns issue
<DJG9282> ok right now i don't have firefox on this one because i am using the Live CD because on the harddrive it won't even allow me to connect to Konversation
<Agent_bob> ok what about konqueror   can it get out ?
<ralf_> to find it out you just need to check ping www.google.com
<DJG9282> I get "Could not connect to host http://64.233.167.99" in Konqer
<DJG9282> when i do the ping command it works
<DJG9282> but no luck through the browser
<Agent_bob> ok.  sounds like it's firewalled or ip/port not forwarded   what do you have between you and the world ?
<Agent_bob> wait  is that bug in the liveCD ?
<DJG9282> thats a good question...like i said i installed firestarter....didn't really like it so i installed guarddog after uninstalling firestarter...but then i couldn't connect to web pages when i got home through the dial up so i installed guarddog
<Agent_bob> check the bug reports on that issue
<DJG9282> no its not because i cannot even connect to anything at ALL on the profiles on the hard drive
<DJG9282> Live CD is a plus...i can at least chat about this problem haha
<Agent_bob> but i think there is a bug in the live CD     iirc  so that might explian the issue there.    now as to the installed system if you lockdown the box you'll have to unlock it to get out  ;/
<DJG9282> how do i do that?
<DJG9282> i never did lock it down...unless i did it without knowing what i was doing
<DJG9282> but i literally just went into the firewall and changed nothing
<DJG9282> then uninstalled
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 run the firewall frontend you have installed and configure it to allow access to the world ?
<ralf_> hm, and when you just diable it?
<DJG9282> i didn't disable it...i uninstalled it
<DJG9282> frontend? not familiar with that one
<Agent_bob> removing the frontend does not remove firewall capabilities from the kernel
<DJG9282> ok what do i have to do to manually get rid of whatever is blocking
<ralf_> i would try to install it again and then to disable the firewall befor uninstalling it
<Agent_bob> frontend : any program that affords user friendly access to another less friendly application
<DJG9282> i think the firewall was configured for my wireless and blocked every other Ip access thats outgoing through dial-up....i just don't know how to fix the problem
<Agent_bob> sudo iptables -F
<DJG9282> and that would show me whaqt? obviously from the Live CD that command doesnt do anything...unless i am doing something wrong there
<Agent_bob> nothing,   it would flush the iptables rules.
<hotpocket> hi
<ralf_> Is there somebody who knows how to get the sound system working after a suspend to ram? even with a freh installes kubuntu it doesnt work right.
<hotpocket> try a ubuntu live cd and see if it works
<Agent_bob> ralf_ !i
<DJG9282> ok i'm going to try that thanks
<Agent_bob> DJG9282 you can use sudo iptables -L    to list them
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d74cf8959  <<< there's the firewall settings for this box :)))
<ralf_> no ideas about the sound system problem?
<Agent_bob> ralf_ not me, i always just power off,  never suspend
<ralf_> Agent_bob: yes on a desktop pc me too  but on my notebook i use it very often, though i am not able to here any sounds after wake it up
<Agent_bob> actually i meant on the lappy  ;/                                                                                                                                                                                                                       alt+SysRQ+[e,u,b] for the win.
<Agent_bob> but i have a very CHEEP lappy, has ati everything so not much works correctly.
<ralf_> mine is an old thinkpad   it works fine except the sound system -.-
<Agent_bob> heh in alsamixer i get two sliders  main  and mic
<Agent_bob> but suprisingly sound works.
<MilitantPotato1> .
 * Agent_bob hands MilitantPotato1 his other eye   '
<Agent_bob> i go now
<ralf_> well me to   good night ;) it's 2:15am over here
 * mr---t- just wondering who i am
 * mr---t- yay i'm me again
<newbird1> hi there... need help on my wireless connection... I can connect to my wireless, but dhcp keeps failing...
<newbird1> i'm using wireless assistant on amd-64
<newbird1> any advice?
<newbird1> i can connect wireless through windows, no problem.. just dun understand why I can't do so on kubuntu
<hotpocket> sup guys
<hotpocket> im gonna try linux from scratch
<newbird1> hotpocket - what happeend to you... failed install?
<hotpocket> ano
<hotpocket> no*
<hotpocket> im just gonna see if i can do it
<mr---t-> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hotpocket> and i have no programming experience, just as a summer project, you know?
<newbird1> hotpocket - k.. kubuntu's good...
<newbird1> hotpocket - i have no regrets installing it as a 2nd OS.. in fact, I wanna use it more.. just need to get my wifi working..
<hotpocket> I use ubuntu personally, didn't try kubuntu, although I might tonight. I just want to try linux from scratch to see if i cna really make linux from scratch using the guide for fun
<mr---t-> newbird1:  see link above
<newbird1> mr...t - Thanx..
<mr---t-> np
<hotpocket> what router do you have newbird1?
<newbird1> mr t - Going to try that again..
<newbird1> hotpocket - it's a belkin...
<TimRusset> I AM DEAD, WOOOOooooOOOOOoooo!
<Jucato> hm...
<mr---t-> what chipset
<newbird1> hotpocket - i set it to a non-broadcast SSID mode.. wonder if that is the problem..
<newbird1> mr t - Atheros AR5700EG for my wireless
<newbird1> i got the driver and it works
<newbird1> i can connect, but the router doesn't give me an ip address and after a while,
<newbird1> wireless assistant just disconnects for me
<newbird1> it looks like a dhcp issue
<newbird1> was seeing that the process got stuck when doing dhcp
<newbird1> but wireless assistant does dhcp automatically for me, so i'm not sure what happened
<mr---t-> newbird1: you might want to look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669524
<newbird1> mr t - OK... hold on
<newbird1> mr t - I'm a slow reader... 8)
<joshual> hi folks i notice that on the Kubuntu download page there is a kubuntu 8.04 and a kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix ; does that mean that the kubuntu kde 4 is ready for production?
<joshual> machines
<newbird1> mr t - gonna give the tip in the forum a try..
<Dragnslcr> joshual- probably not
<newbird1> thanks guys...
<mr---t-> not im my opinion
<Jucato> joshual: 4.0? definitely not
<joshual> hehe ok
<newbird1> gotta reboot from my windows to kubuntu now...
<Dragnslcr> joshual- 4.0 isn't really meant for normal use, and 4.1 is still in beta
<joshual> in that case i'll just download the regular 8.04 for now
<joshual> is that what most here are using?
<hotpocket> linux from scratch would be too tough for me =/
<joshual> lfs is really only if you have a definite specific reasaon for it
<hotpocket> question
<hotpocket> how do i run a .sh script?
<hotpocket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820802
<joshual> hotpocket: ./script.sh ; sh script.sh
<hotpocket> oh
<hotpocket> thank
<hotpocket> s
<hotpocket> and do i replace script with the name of the script?
<joshual> yes
<hotpocket> ok thanks
<hotpocket> and im in root if it says root right?
<ign0ramus> can anyone help me get jre running in firefox-2?  it used to work...
<ign0ramus> i guess i'll figure it out later
 * ign0ramus goes to watch porn
<Jucato> hm...
 * mr---t- deep thought?
<Jucato> no.. missed the chance to sic the bot on him
<asobi> how do i recover a missing folder?
<nelix_> olá
<nelix_> será q alguem pode me ajudar, ainda não conheço esse sistema direito, o meu som ficou sem audio de repente
<nelix_> socorro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nelix_> alguem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mr---t-> jucato i don't have a clue
<Jucato> !br | nelix_
<ubottu> nelix_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pottythepisser> take everything from the inside and throw it all away cuz i swear for the last time i will trust my self with you
<pottythepisser> take everything from the inside and throw it all away cuz i swear for the last time i will trust my self with you
<pottythepisser> poopie
<mr---t-> jucato
<pottythepisser> !ops mr---t
<ubottu> Factoid ops mr---t not found
<hotpocket> what?
<pottythepisser> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pottythepisser> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<stdin> what?
<pottythepisser> !ops
<pottythepisser> !ops
<crimsun> stop it, please.
<pottythepisser> ur mean
<NickPresta> pottythepisser, sigh. Don't you ever learn?
<pottythepisser> what?
<stdin> do not abuse the ops trigger again
<pottythepisser> wat like this?
<pottythepisser> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<stdin> yes
<NickPresta> XD
<NickPresta> stdin was waiting for the kill
<mr---t-> thank you
<mr---t-> NickPresta:  I didn't know if I should have called ops and jucato was her earlier
<mr---t-> here^
<mr---t-> but the fool called ops on himself
<daeos> my friend zohaib has this issue: "how can i change my screen resolution in KDE, I've attempted many times to try and change my screen resolution away from 800x600. Any help?"
<zohaib1020> yea, ive tried many things to try to chage it but nothing seems to work
<zohaib1020> can anyone help?
<zach_> what's your problem good sir?
<zach_> ahh what daeos said?
<daeos> yes
<zohaib1020> i cant change away from the 800x600 screen resolution
<zohaib1020> yea
<zach_> first of all what are the specs on your graphics card?
<zohaib1020> its a nvidia 4000
<zohaib1020> geforce
<zohaib1020> 128 mb
<zach_> what driver do you have installed?
<zohaib1020> im not sure, any way to check?
<zach_> you have kubuntu correct?
<daeos> he does
<zohaib1020> yes
<daeos> #ubuntu said no soup for you
<Sadr> gonna burn the kubuntu disc tomorrow, but, question: it's not possible to just put the .iso file into a flashdrive (usb-pen) is it?.. I guess a CD is necessary for it to run on bootup?..
<zohaib1020> i believe so
<zach_> go to system settings -> monitor/display -> hardware
<zohaib1020> ok
<zach_> on your kde menu
<zohaib1020> the driver is called nv
<zach_> ok
<zach_> open up xorg.conf in terminal its like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zohaib1020> yea
<zohaib1020> i have it open
<zach_>  what Section "Devive" have for Driver?
<zach_> what does*
<zohaib1020> nvidia
<zohaib1020> thats all it says
<zach_> ok
<zach_> have you tried the command  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server"
<zohaib1020> i have
<zach_> did you set that to the reso you wanted? then restart your system?
<zohaib1020> it takes me through the configuration for many of the computer parts, mostly the keyboard, but doesn't ask about the screen resolution
<zohaib1020> ill try again real quick
<zach_> it should have like monitor refresh/screen reso
<zach_> and you choose Easy/Medium/Advanced for configuring that based on what you know
<zach_> choose medium
<zach_> and you can choose from a list what reso you want
<zach_> after you are done with all of this, restart your system and it should work
<zohaib1020> is it xorg-server
<zohaib1020> or xserver
<zach_> xorg-server
<zohaib1020> b/c it errors on me when i use xorg-server
<zohaib1020> and i used xserver the last time
<zach_> what is your error?
<zohaib1020> it says xorg-server is not installed
<zach_> sudo apt-get install xorg
<zohaib1020> it says xorg is the newest version
<zohaib1020> hello?
<Firefishe> hello
<zohaib1020> the last time i used that command it was: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zach_> ahh
<zach_> sorry
<zach_> that's it
<zach_> >.<
<zohaib1020> np
<zach_> i was close :|
<zach_> should of looked it up
<zohaib1020> i just used it
<zach_> done with the config?
<zohaib1020> and all it asked me was about the keyboard and one option about the frame buffer device interface
<Firefishe> I'm using pulse audio in kubuntu 7.04.  It works fine in gnome and xfce, but kde does not seem to like the sound configuration.  (I've already asked in #pulseaudio)
<crimsun> Firefishe: assuming kde 3?
<Firefishe> ]yes
<Firefishe> yes...kde3
<zach_> zohaib1020, that is quite odd o.o
<crimsun> Firefishe: that's a bit more complicated, then.  You need to invoke esd or pulseaudio manually.
<zohaib1020> yea, i think so too
<crimsun> Firefishe: set arts to release the sound device after the shortest possible idle period.
<zach_> zohaib1020, what reso are you trying to get?
<zohaib1020> 1280x1024
<Firefishe> crimsun:  how do I do that (url to web page is fine)
<crimsun> Firefishe: just configure kde system settings's sound > arts to release the sound device after 1 sec
<marcelo> hola
<Firefishe> crimsun:  Here's some output after I typed <pulseaudio> recnently:   http://rafb.net/p/ZA3YKV55.nln.html
<Firefishe> recentlyu
<Firefishe> gads...  /etc/init.d/typodaemon stop
<marcelo> Dios les bendiga
<crimsun> Firefishe: that's because some other app has the sound dev open.
<crimsun> Firefishe: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<zach_> zohaib1020, here is my configuration for monitor/display for that reso.....http://rafb.net/p/SbDPXD42.html ....try using that but editing for your hardware
<zohaib1020> ok
<Firefishe> crimsun:  http://rafb.net/p/HwScml35.nln.html
<zach_> when your done, restart and cross your fingers >.<
<zohaib1020> your xorg.conf is much simpler than mine
<zach_> oh yeah?
<zohaib1020> is that all, or is there more to yours?
<zohaib1020> yea
<zach_> that is it
<zohaib1020> hmm
<zach_> does yours have a bunch of lines on Section "Monitor"
<Firefishe> crimsun:  set for 1 second release
<zohaib1020> a couple more than yours
<zach_> before i did dpkg-reconfigure on mine...it was pretty complex...the reconfigure simplified it and it worked
<zohaib1020> hmm
<zohaib1020> what gfx card are you using?
<zach_> nvidia geforce 7600
<zohaib1020> maybe i should nopaste my xorg?
<zach_> sure ill take a look
<zach_> question. have you had a good reso before? or this a new install?
<zohaib1020> http://rafb.net/p/Lg3tit10.html
<zohaib1020> i had 1280x1024 2 days ago
<zach_> what changes did you make? upgrade the kernel or something?
<zohaib1020> i used
<zohaib1020> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zach_> that messed up the reso?
<zohaib1020> i dont think so
<zohaib1020> the reconfigure version has next to nothing about the monitor and has too much about the keyboard
<Firefishe> crimsun:  still here?
<zohaib1020> and other inputs
<zach_> yeah i noticed that...what monitor do you have?
<zohaib1020> a dell
<zohaib1020> e773c
<zohaib1020> Dell E773c
<zach_> try the command
<zach_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zach_> with those parameters
<crimsun> Firefishe: ok, with arts not holding /dev/snd/*, you should start esd/pulseaudio
<zohaib1020> alright
<Firefishe> crimsun:  And how is that done?
<zohaib1020> o btw, zach_, i gotta go afk for about 10 mins
<crimsun> Firefishe: esd
<crimsun> Firefishe: or, pulseaudio
<Firefishe> crimsun:  well, both, and do I start them in a specific order?
<zach_> zohaib1020, did you run that command?
<crimsun> Firefishe: you need one or the other.
<Firefishe> I get this same error:http://rafb.net/p/usly9a71.nln.html
<crimsun> Firefishe: what is the output from the lsof command I gave you above?
<daeos> he went afk for second
<Firefishe> crimsun:  http://rafb.net/p/HwScml35.nln.html
<crimsun> geez
<crimsun> are you in /dev/snd/ or /proc/asound/ or something?
<crimsun> if so, change back to your home dir
<crimsun> otherwise, you need to log out and back in, then kill artsd, then start esd or pulseaudio
<Firefishe> crimsun:  that *is* my home directory
<zach_> daeos, are you zohaib1020's mom or something?
<crimsun> Firefishe: then log out and back in, kill artsd, and start esd
<Firefishe> k...brb
<daeos> hardly, im the one who told him to kick winblows and use debian.. he picked kubuntu
<zach_> ahh so you are his best friend!
<daeos> yep
<zach_> indeed, he is lucky to have a friend like you
<zach_> in my book, you damnly saved his life >.<
 * zach_ just used damn as an adverb
<daeos> ha
<daeos> i suppose
<zohaib1020> hey
<zach_> yo
<mjponce> o/
<Firefishe> crimsun:  back
<zohaib1020> i tried that last command
<Firefishe> crimsun:  pulseaudio is still not connected to anything
<zohaib1020> it said it rewrote to the xorg.conf file
<zohaib1020> zach_: anything else?
<zach_> did you have monitor/display questions?
<zach_> queries o.o
<zohaib1020> what?
<zohaib1020> im gonna try restarting the xserver
<zohaib1020> im still in 800x600
<zach_> did that command take you through a configuration?
<zohaib1020> not at all
<zohaib1020> just said that it wrote to the configuration file
<zach_> ahh ok i wasnt sure if it would or not
<zohaib1020> hmm
<zohaib1020> im going to try restarting xserver once more
<zohaib1020> ill brb
<zach_> i think it just uses your last known config since using that command without -phigh..which doesn't get us anywhere
<zohaib1020> ah
<zohaib1020> restarting kicks me out, so brb
<zohaib1020> im back
<zach_> so i'm quite baffaled to there are no monitor/display queries
<zach_> s/to//
<zohaib1020> yea
<zohaib1020> im sorta confused too
<zach_> what version is your kernel?
<zohaib1020> not sure
<zach_> cat /proc/version
<zach_> paste output please
<zohaib1020> Linux version 2.6.24-18-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008
<zohaib1020> brb, restarting xserver
<zohaib1020> back
<zohaib1020> no changes i make seem to work
<zach_> hmm thinking
<zohaib1020> ok
<zach_> when is the last you upated/upgraded? or when did you install kubuntu?
<zohaib1020> i think i installed kubuntu around a month ago
<zohaib1020> and about upgrading, i have been updating my packages lately
<zach_> you can try updating/upgrading, but note that this could cause other problems (updating sometimes can mess with drivers) -> "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<zohaib1020> ok
<zach_> how much experience have you had with linux?
<zohaib1020> not much
<zohaib1020> although this month has been full of experience
<zach_> you are pretty good for a newbie then :p
<zohaib1020> thank
<zohaib1020> thanks*
<zach_> what action do you think caused the change in resolution?
<zohaib1020> well
<zohaib1020> earlier, i was trying to connect monitors by making my new lcd a monitor
<zohaib1020> but then when the most i could accomplish was to make them different x sessions, i reverted the change
<zohaib1020> but it was working in the correct resolution until yesterday morning when i started my computer
<zohaib1020> which was a couple days later
<daeos> i'll be on vent/aim if you need me zo
<zohaib1020> ok
 * mr---t- says hi to frybye
<zach_> so are you updating and upgrading?
<frybye> hi all - when transfering files from one pc on home net to the other (large file-) i notice the speed is only about 5+Mbs - but the hardware should do >100mbs - what will the reason be for this..?
<frybye> hi mr---t-
<zohaib1020> i finished updating and upgrading
<zach_> restart comp
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> frybye: the hardware shouldn't do that. that is merely a maximum
<frybye> flaccid: - like that is a laboratory value that nowone in the real world ever gets or...?
<flaccid> you might get it sometimes. there is many variables involved.
<flaccid> tcp overhead is something that makes it unachievable in total to begin with..
<frybye> ic - i guess that with vista (sp1) on the other end might not help...
<zohaib1020> im back
<zach_> frybye, its like a base line maximum without the real world  factors involved
<frybye> right---
<flaccid> well it also depends which protocol over tcp you are doing. vista to vista is actually faster than ubuntu to ubuntu with the new smb
<frybye> so on a big mp3- file the 5mbs is pretty normal - yeah?
<flaccid> its pretty good...
<frybye> ok - I am pacified.. heheh
<zach_> zohaib1020, try running the dpkg-reconfigure again
<zach_> without -phigh
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> didnt work, was just as it was earlier
<zach_> ok
<zach_> this must be a fubared version of xserver -.-
<zach_> you need to either downgrade or upgrade your xserver
<zohaib1020> how do i do that
<flaccid> why would you need to do that?
<flaccid> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<zohaib1020> do what now?
<zach_> researching give me a sec
<zohaib1020> ok
<zach_> ahh yes
<zach_> i found you the perfect forum thread for this
<zohaib1020> o cool
<zach_> alright skip to the last post and follow those instructions
<zach_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730472
<flaccid> you don't need to downgrade because resolution was taken from the reconfigure script in hardy. you simply add a resolution to xorg.conf
<zohaib1020> skip to the last post?
<zohaib1020> gksudo displayconfig
<zohaib1020> thats the command i ran
<zohaib1020> and its pretty much exactly like the settings gui in the system settings
<zohaib1020> and it wont let me change my resolution
<zach_> where'd you get that command from? o.o
<zohaib1020> that was the last post in that thread
<flaccid> thats why you put it explicitly in the xorg.conf and check the log :)
<zohaib1020> flaccid, i have tried that
<zach_> flaccid, i was recommending trying to get a proper reconfigure for xserver-xorg..one that queries monitor/display info
<flaccid> zach_: that won't help
<flaccid> zohaib1020: can i peruse the log and the xorg.conf used in that case?
<zohaib1020> the one that didnt work?
<zohaib1020> atm ive got quite a few xorg.conf files
<zach_> flaccid, would you like to take over helping zohaib1020? im going to bed
<flaccid> yes with explicity resolution in xorg.conf (and only the 1 resolution)
<flaccid> zach_: um not really was just offering some input because this is common problem
<zach_> hah then obviously it won't be to much trouble explaining how to fix this common problem.
<zach_> night guys, good luck zohaib1020
<zohaib1020> cya
<zohaib1020> hope to see you again soon
<flaccid> the common problem is that people are confused with removal of screen resolution option in dpkg-reconfigure. the actual issue with the resolution can be quite a few things
<zohaib1020> ah
<zohaib1020> ive tried this xorg.conf file : http://rafb.net/p/ZAFKuM84.html
<zohaib1020> this is the one i was using with my vizio tv, to try to make it another screen
<zohaib1020> i think it does have the screen resolution set
<zohaib1020> but it didnt seem to work
<flaccid> zohaib1020: there is no Modes in there for resolution!
<zohaib1020> really?
<flaccid> yeah
<zohaib1020> then could you edit that file so that it would work?
<zohaib1020> with either layout
<flaccid> zohaib1020: here is an example of how you set it: http://rafb.net/p/AYP5T741.html
<flaccid> so it goes in Section "Screen" and SubSection "Display" under Modes
<zohaib1020> ah
<zohaib1020> i think thats the way i currently have it
<zohaib1020> http://rafb.net/p/Lg3tit10.html
<zohaib1020> the other one was my old one
<flaccid> !enter | zohaib1020
<ubottu> zohaib1020: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zohaib1020> use punctuations?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: i see 5 modes. take out all but the desired one, logout to kdm, restart X server from kdm, then log back in then pastebin the log to check it out
<flaccid> zohaib1020: try to keep it on one line if you can
<zohaib1020> quick question, does ctrl+alt+backspace restart the xserver?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: no, it hard kills X - bad practice
<zohaib1020> ah, thanks
<silvari> what IS the best way to restart the X server?
<flaccid> silvari: logout and restart X server from kdm
<zohaib1020> alright, ill logout and restart
<zohaib1020> that xorg.conf file doesnt work
<zohaib1020> or it doesnt error, but its not changing my screen resolution out of 800x600 exactly
<flaccid> zohaib1020: err yes thats the point. now we check the log to see the problem. and i do hope this is with the 1 mode in the xorg.conf...
<zohaib1020> yes, it is
<zohaib1020> ill print the log in nopaste, where is it exactly
<zohaib1020> the log that is.
<flaccid> its /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> http://rafb.net/p/nUSPda37.html
<zohaib1020> thats the log.
<flaccid> and what is the single mode in the xorg.conf?
<zohaib1020> 1280x1024
<flaccid> line 382..
<zohaib1020> yea
<zohaib1020> that can be troublesome
<flaccid> well at least we know the problem now
<zohaib1020> yea
<flaccid> find the problem is what you do first :)
<flaccid> now i have to goto the bathroom, but already there is stuff on google. i'll be back in 10mins
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> zohaib1020: can you pastebin xrandr -q please?
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> oh and als sudo dccprobe
<zohaib1020> Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<zohaib1020> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<zohaib1020>    800x600        50.0*
<zohaib1020> the dccprobe command wasnt found
<flaccid> sorry ddcprobe
<zohaib1020> still no command found
<flaccid> hmm ok. its wierd how it detects your crt as DAH @A@@? also
<zohaib1020> yea
<flaccid> what monitor is it?
<zohaib1020> i noticed that in my nvidia-settings
<zohaib1020> an Dell E773c
<zohaib1020> its not a flatscreen
<flaccid> zohaib1020: whats its max resolution? and can you pastebin cvt 1280 1024 60 -r
<zohaib1020>  Modeline "1280x1024R"   90.75  1280 1328 1360 1440  1024 1027 1034 1054 +hsync -vsync
<flaccid> you could try commenting out HorizSync and VertRefresh and adding the Modeline above
<flaccid> then i think you cange mode to "1280x1024R"
<zohaib1020> the whole thing
<zohaib1020> ?
<flaccid> looks like issue with your monitor - its not doing the plug n play stuff
<flaccid> yeah the whole Modeline in monitor section and uncomment the other two
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> so your Xorg is fine. but the monitor isn't :( unfortunate because xorg 7.x does resolutions automatically quite well
<flaccid> give that a shot, pastebin the xorg log and i'll be back in 10mins or so
<zohaib1020> alright
<zohaib1020> ill restart the xserver, brb
<zohaib1020> im back
<zohaib1020> didnt work
<zohaib1020> here is the log
<zohaib1020> http://rafb.net/p/mh3APc68.html
<flaccid> zohaib1020: ok
<flaccid> what what the exact mode you used?
<zohaib1020> the exact mode?
<zohaib1020> "1280x1024"
<generacion> hello
<zohaib1020> hey
<flaccid> zohaib1020: use "1280x1024R"  so it uses the modeline defined
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> im going to restart xserver
<zohaib1020> im back
<zohaib1020> the resolution didnt change
<zohaib1020> want me to paste the log again?
<jonathan_> hello!
<flaccid> oky
<zohaib1020> hey
<jonathan_> is anyone using the program kid3?
<home2725> holaaaaaaaaa
<flaccid> does this happen only with the "nvidia" driver, zohaib1020?
<zohaib1020> i believe so
<zohaib1020> http://rafb.net/p/oGzaMZ70.html
<frybye> hi - when I close an application (here vlc-) and it appears to be gone but the (sound at least) is running in the background - how can i get processes displayed and kill the orphaned one.. with the command " ps " I dont seem to find it..?
<flaccid> what is your dpkg -l | grep nvidia zohaib1020
<zohaib1020> do i just enter that command?
<flaccid> yeah and pastebin if more than 3 lines
<zohaib1020> ii  nvidia-glx                                 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-18.41                         NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<zohaib1020> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu8                                  NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<zohaib1020> ii  nvidia-settings                            1.0+20080304-0ubuntu1                              Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<zohaib1020> whats pastebin?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: rafb.net service is a pastebin
<zohaib1020> ah
<flaccid> what is your lspci|grep VGA ?
<frybye> zohaib1020:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zohaib1020> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<frybye> you copy and paste the result of the command in the text-field there.. enter your registered irc user name and then take the url from the top of that www page that is produced and put that in here for the other folks to go and look at.. ok?
<zohaib1020> ah
<peter__> alguem !?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: pastebin glxinfo
<frybye> my ? put differently - what is the extended version of the ps command - to show all running processes???
<zohaib1020> ps -A
<frybye> thanks pal...
<peter__> rsrsrsr
<flaccid> zohaib1020: also what is uname -r ?
<peter__> brazilian ?
<zohaib1020> the glxinfo command didnt work
<zohaib1020> 2.6.24-18-generic
<zohaib1020> thats for the uname
<generacion> hello
<flaccid> zohaib1020: i think it could be as simple as nvidia dropped support for this card so you need nvidia-glx-legacy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+question/11957
<suze> anyone has problem with java and konqueror?
<suze> damn it doesn't work fine for me
<zohaib1020> so install nvidia glx legacy?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: yep thats what i'd try first
<flaccid> then you can try the additional directives if you still have a problem
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> ill try restarting x-server
<zohaib1020> hey
<zohaib1020> i downloaded the nvidia-glx-legacy package and restarted the xserver and everything i do is now cli based
<zohaib1020> i cant run the x server
<flaccid> check the log you probably have to reboot
<zohaib1020> reboot completely?
<flaccid> what is your dpkg -l | grep nvidia atm?
<zohaib1020> wait ill brb
<zohaib1020> im gonna get on my shell
<zo1020> its a bit hard to check stuff when im running off of the sli
<zo1020> btw, this is zohaib1020
<zo1020> im gonna try a full reboot
<flaccid> more /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<zohaib1020> alright, my gui is back
<zohaib1020> although the resolution hasnt changed
<flaccid> pastebine xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<zohaib1020> alright
<zohaib1020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20073/
<zohaib1020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20075/
<zohaib1020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20076/
<zohaib1020> those are the three
 * flaccid goes to look
<flaccid> zohaib1020: for a start you didn't purge nvidia-glx  before installing the legacy
<zohaib1020> nope
<flaccid> zohaib1020: however, i would comment out the Modeline and the Mode and then restart X that should do it
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> in monitor?
<flaccid> zohaib1020: however you might need to find a proper modeline for your monitor or its sync rates, it doesn't like em
<flaccid> yeah
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> zohaib1020: so comment out Modeline in monitor and Modes in screen
<zohaib1020> and also the modes in the screen subsection display?
<flaccid> yeah  Modes      "1280x1024" . however note that should of been  Modes      "1280x1024R" !
<zohaib1020> i changed it earlier when i left the gui to see if it worked
<flaccid> no worries. doing it with no resolutions we see if there is a dif problem because it seems to like this driver
<zohaib1020> ok
<zohaib1020> ill restart x server
<zohaib1020> didnt work
<zohaib1020> im gonna be afk for 10 mins while i use the restroom
<flaccid> log please..
<romunov> away for 10 mins to use the restroom
<romunov> i would call that ABuse!
<zohaib1020> im back
<zohaib1020> you need the log?
<SaraSmith> before my husband's new computer would NOT boot with the live cd. (he's using his old hd and data). it hasn't been able to see the internet or the gui.. now it's got the gui.. it's asking which version to install. i was going to try to find out what ip it thinks it has.. now i can't get it NOT to use the gui and give me a prompt.
<silvari> zohaib1020: i think it's kinda funny that you just left, to use the restroom for 10 mins, and are back asking if he wants "the log"
<zohaib1020> lol
<flaccid> zohaib1020: thats what i said :)
<zohaib1020> heres the log
<zohaib1020> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20078/
<flaccid> zohaib1020: it doesn't like your monitor
<zohaib1020> ugh
<flaccid> zohaib1020: try again with uncommenting the rates and/or find what your monitor needs for xorg.conf - google
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> whats the exact model?
<zohaib1020> E773c Dell
<flaccid> zohaib1020: you could try http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=136135
<zohaib1020> i saw that
<zohaib1020> my horiz and vert syncs are already commented out
<zohaib1020> maybe i should try using nvidia-xconfig
<flaccid> zohaib1020: there is 2 other directives they use in there.. also there is this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28131.html
<flaccid> you can try that too
<flaccid> see what sudo nvidia-settings does
<zohaib1020> ok
<flaccid> and this monitor may nt have a max resolution of that big..
<zohaib1020> i dont have the option to use nvidia-xconfig
<zohaib1020> and settings tells me to use that
<flaccid> try the other options...
<flaccid> max resolution is 1024x768: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Monitors/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=E773C3Y
<zohaib1020> hmm
<zohaib1020> i see
<flaccid> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/e773c/EN/ug/about.htm#Specifications
<flaccid> yeah you are stretching it a bit to get the 1280x1024
<zohaib1020> ah
<zohaib1020> im gonna try using that change in the forum topic
<zohaib1020> restarting xserver
<zohaib1020> no difference =(
<flaccid> well at least you know this is right:
<flaccid> HorizSync 30-70 and VertRefresh 50-160
<XenThraL> c++ question, #c++ isnt helping me, just in case someone here can
<XenThraL> I have a std::list of pointers to objects and whenever the last of the objects pointed to on the list calls .remove(this) I get a segfault, seems like a interior iterator gets incremented pointing to nothing - anyone know why .remove does this?
<flaccid> XenThraL: not the right place
<XenThraL> if no one can help me, no one will
<XenThraL> not like the channel is hopping busy
<flaccid> zohaib1020: you need to try all the things people try. i still think something wrong with monitor
<zohaib1020> ah
<flaccid> XenThraL: if nobody can help, nobody can help. this is kubuntu support, not development
<flaccid> zohaib1020: thats about all i can suggest and reading the log messages carefully
<zohaib1020> alright
<zohaib1020> im about to goto bed
<XenThraL> eh, not like I'm flooding or something
<zohaib1020> yea
<flaccid> XenThraL: not the point
<zohaib1020> xenthrall
<XenThraL> heh, my point was, no harm done
<flaccid> i didn't see any harm either. was simply letting you know :)
<Cr3X3d> hi
<XenThraL> hello
<Cr3X3d> any hungarian people?
<flaccid> !hungary | Cr3X3d
<ubottu> Cr3X3d: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Cr3X3d> thx
<flaccid> np
<Conundrum_> guys
<sigma_> how do i restart alsa?
<Conundrum_> anyone knows how to get mp3 support for kde 4.0 / amarok?
<Conundrum_> i don't know which package to get
<flaccid> !mp3 | Conundrum_
<ubottu> Conundrum_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Conundrum_> alright thanks
<flaccid> sigma_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Conundrum_> flaccid: don't you need a root terminal to restart a a daemon?
<flaccid> !root | Conundrum_
<ubottu> Conundrum_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flaccid> negative, sudo gives root
<Conundrum_> hmm
<Conundrum_> ok
<Conundrum_> can i sudo passwd for root?
<Conundrum_> ;]
<flaccid> yes
<lat> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 on an AMD64 machine. For some reason files downloaded to my desktop do not show up as icons (in fact they don't show up at all), but I can see that they are in the Desktop folder by using Dolphin. Is there a way to correct this?
<flaccid> lat: its intentional and kde4 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_> does kubuntu use alsa or pulseaudio by default?
<flaccid> alsa
<lat> flaccid, ok, thanks!
<flaccid> np
<sigma_> i need to use a .asoundrc file for my creative 5.1 file. where should i put it so alsa reads it on startup?
<sigma_> creative 5.1 soundcard
<sigma_> my pc is using oss for sound, how do i get it to use alsa all the time?
<Malic> Hi! Is there something like Gnome do for kubuntu?
<sigma_> Gnome do?
<flaccid> Malic: can you rephrase your question?
<Jucato> !katapult | Malic
<ubottu> Malic: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Malic> yes.. i think the prog is called "genome do"
<Malic> gnome
<Jucato> katapult is like it, but older, less maintained, and um... less featured?
<Malic> yes i know katapult..but i prefere Alt-F2. "Gnome do" looks very nice an comfortable
<Jucato> then change keyboard shortcuts. disable KDE's Alt+F2 binding and give it to Katapult
<Jucato> your call
<Jucato> just answering your previous question
<sigma_> Jucato: how do i disable oss so alsa is used by default?
<Jucato> sigma_: sorry. no idea
<Malic> hm.. is google down?? ^^
<sigma_> nope
<ccamacho> how can I launch a plasmoid that I just installed from some repository?
<mary_> I have a quick question.  I'm trying to move some data from a desktop to a new laptop using scp, but it won't accept any passwords
<mary_> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask it.
<mary_> I'd guess it wants the user password for the destination machine, but that doesn't work...
<singhz> hi
<gorg> help! youtube video's doesn't work anymore, neither in firefox or in konquerer... OS is a fairly new install, not installed to much, other than some codecs
<Pennycook> gorg: Have you installed Flash?
<gorg> ..page opens but where video is suppose to open nothing is
<gorg> Pennycook:  sry i am a newbie, i believe i have,. but is there a fast way to check it?
<jussi01> !flash | singhz
<ubottu> singhz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pennycook> "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree" in a terminal should tell you if you have it installed.
<gorg> flashplugin-nonfree:  Installed: 9.0.124.0ubuntu2  Candidate: 9.0.124.0ubuntu2  Version table: *** 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 0        500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jussi01> !pm | singhz
<ubottu> singhz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<singhz> can sum1 plz tell me whr i can get flash plugin for konquerer
<jussi01> singhz: read the link from ubottu!
<gorg> Pennycook: 9.0.124.0 ubuntu2 ...it seems i have installed. so what may i do from now?
<gorg> seems that it does not work?
<singhz> which link??
<Serega> hi there
<nyuu> ow hi
<Serega> guys, my mp3 player is mounted without a proper iocharset option, where can I add this option? I guess it's udev/hal configs but can't find
<Serega> btw, ubuntu mounts it well
<nyuu> I want to ask a question about Konsole
<Serega> shoot
<nyuu> ubuntu's bash command area could give me possibilities with 'double' tab
<nyuu> why konsole can't
<Serega> nyuu: "double" tab?
<singhz> i tried 2 install flash player but its still not working
<singhz> plz help
<Serega> singhz: what player did you install and how?
<singhz> flash player frm a link given by ubottu
<Serega> singhz: please give me the link. Why don't you install that from the repository?
<flaccid> i think the user did
<singhz> sorry i dnt hav d link nd m new 2 kubuntu is it in the add remove
<nyuu> Serega: yea doubble tab
<Serega> flaccid: remind me a proper factoid about these "short" words :)
<flaccid> check if its installed with dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree
<flaccid> short words?
<Serega> "dnt hav" etc
<singhz> i reckon i might hav found it
<nyuu> While in ubuntu, I could install programs with double tab button
<Serega> afaik factoid was about s/u/you
 * flaccid is confused
<singhz> no :(
<Serega> don't mind
<nyuu> I mean if I wrote "sudo apt-get install sta.." it could find stardict thorugh the programs
<JoshOvki> Serega, its !u
<nyuu> but with Konsole... I can't find the program with tab
<flaccid> !doesnt work | nyuu
<ubottu> nyuu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Serega> !u | singhz
<ubottu> singhz: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Serega> JoshOvki: many thanks :)
<singhz> ok
<Serega> nyuu: ohh... it must be working
<nyuu> ok I see ^^
<TameLion> mornin o/
<TameLion> Is teh googles broken?
<nyuu> I mean ' I can't find a way to make it work'
<nyuu> do you know how to ... ?
<Serega> nyuu: please check this: dpkg --get-selections | grep  bash-completion
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> the problem is still continues :(
<nyuu> should I restart the Konsole?
<Serega> nyuu: give the output
 * flaccid doesn't understand but anyway
<flaccid> oh tab completion
<flaccid> i'll just be quiet now
<Serega> nyuu: do you get this? "bash-completion                                 install"
<nyuu> there is no output
<Serega> nyuu: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<nyuu> still ...
<nyuu> it installed some stuff but
<nyuu> ...
<flaccid> might need to re-login - reset the login shell
<Serega> nyuu: I guess it is time to restart bash
<nyuu> when I click the tab buton, it gives me a beep sound
<Serega> flaccid: yes, it might be even relogin
<flaccid> yay i got something right maybe :)
<naxa> hi. is there thumbnail view in Krusader? How can i turn it on?
<Serega> nyuu: about bell: Konsole menu/Settigns/Bell/None
<flaccid> naxa: ive never seen one
<nyuu> no, the bell doesn't bother me ^^
<Serega> naxa: I guess no as it's *commander-like filemanager
<Serega> nyuu: try to relogin and check the completion
<nyuu> ok
<naxa> Serega, flaccid: thank you. However, wikipedia tells it has thumbnails, in the comparsion of file managers page. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_managers#Cross_platform
<nyuu> the simple login/ log out will work or restart the system ?
<gorg> i think i have same same problem as nyuu
<Serega> nyuu: just logout/login
<gorg> when i tab-tab it says i've got bash-completion is already the newest version
<flaccid> naxa: i guess it could be wrong or we don't know where the feature is
<naxa> flaccid, thank you!
<flaccid> naxa: there is some stuff on google but nothing to suggest it actually exists
<flaccid> np..
<nyuu> ow thannkk you ^^
<nyuu> it starts to work
<gorg> i am having trouble loading video's in youtube:
<gorg> Error: http://youtube.com/: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: onLoadFunctionListError: http://youtube.com/: ReferenceError: Can't find variable: SWFObjectError: node : TypeError: Undefined value
<gorg> <-- javascript errors
<ougs> How do I bring up my wileles interface in rescue mode? (no X)
<ougs> (wireless)
<flaccid> gorg: can't really do anything about that besides contact youtube and the developers of the browser you are using
<gorg> ok
<flaccid> ougs: iwconfig and ifconfig
<ougs> flaccid: yeh I know about them, but i didn't know what to do with them. Can you give me a step-by step?
<ougs> (pleae)
<flaccid> ougs: there is lots on google
<flaccid> ougs: also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<gorg> flaccid: i switched to firefox and can still not launch video's in youtube... rightmouseclick on where the video should show tells me that it is Gnash which an application which is being used here
<ougs> flaccid: thanks for the link! Exactly what i needed :D
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> gorg: i don't understand sorry. so flashplugin-nonfree is installed? what does file /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so return ?
<gorg> flaccid: what do u mean with return?
<gorg> seems like i modified that file 2 days back
<gorg> or installed it
<flaccid> gorg: type in konsole: file /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<flaccid> what does it say?
<gorg> ok 2 sec
<gorg> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<nyuu> configure: error: You must have libxml2 >= 2.5.0 installed ??
<nyuu> how can I find it
<mary_> does kubuntu have a firewall that will block scp by default?
<flaccid> nyuu: http://packages.ubuntu.com and google
<nyuu> I couldn't find with sudo apt-get install libxml
<flaccid> mary_: not by default but you can install iptables
<nyuu> ok
<mary_> argh, I can't figure out why scp won't work..
<flaccid> gorg: flash is installed, problem seems to be firefox, what does about:plugins say you have installed?
<flaccid> mary_: which error is being returned?
<mary_> it just keeps asking for the password
<flaccid> mary_: is this a gui or cli ?
<mary_> strangely enough, if I put in the user password for the machine i'm scp'ing from, it acts like it's doing something (forever) but isn't
<nyuu> ow there is a problem
<mary_> cli.  and, I just figured out my problem.  using a local address for the file on the local machine instead of spelling it out works
<flaccid> mary_: what is the scp command you are running? you might wanna check loggin in with ssh using the exact user and pass as well
<nyuu> it has already showed that I have the latest pacgace
<flaccid> mary_: i don't understand still. so you had a syntax error it seems
<nyuu> but the program says get the higher version
<mary_> yes.  i was doing scp -r user@ip:/file user@ip:/file
<gorg> flaccid: sry, about:plugins ? is this within firefox menu somewhere?
<nyuu> what can I do for now?
<mary_> doing scp -r file user@ip:/file works.  thanks.
<flaccid> gorg: address bar yes
<nyuu> libxml++c2a
<flaccid> mary_: yeah syntax
<flaccid> have fun!
<mary_> i feel inane for wasting over an hour with ssh keys when i had a syntax problem =/
<ougs> sudo ifconfig up eth1 --> eth1: unknown host
<flaccid> mary_: happens sometimes
<ougs> what's wrong? (eth1 is my wifi device)
<flaccid> ougs: invalid command
<ougs> sudo ifup eth1 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<flaccid> it probably needs to be configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<flaccid> ougs: what does ifconfig eth1 say?
<nyuu> my other problem is,, I can't install my native language through the settings panel...
<nyuu> is there a way to do it through the bash
<flaccid> what settings panel sorry?
<nyuu> System settings...
<nyuu> K > System Settings > Region
<flaccid> why did it fail there?
<nyuu> I don't know
<nyuu> when I click to add a new language
<nyuu> it waits a while, then ...
<nyuu> nothing happens
<flaccid> is this kde3 ?
<nyuu> yea
<nyuu> I don't like kde4 ^^
<flaccid> you could ask how to change manual in #kde and optionally submit a bug
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> thanks anywat
<flaccid> np
<shooood> #ubuntu
<lakis1982> can someone helpme with my kubuntu
<lakis1982> im newbie
<flaccid> !ask | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JoshOvki> lakis1982: you going to tell us whats wrong?
<meinolf> Hi,kann mir einer bei Kubuntu helfen?
<flaccid> !de | meinolf
<ubottu> meinolf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meinolf> will nur ein update machen,weil der soudtreiber nicht funktioniert,klappt leider nicht,
<flaccid> english only here meinolf
<meinolf> ok,by,by meinolf
<nyuu> ow hi back
<nyuu> I have a problem with my Stardict
<JoshOvki> nyuu: are you going to elaberate on that?
<nyuu> I have installed some dictionaries and there is no problem with see them in stardict program, but when I try to click a word, I take a 'data parsing...'  massage without any convert !!
<nyuu> HTML data parsing plug-in is not found!
<nyuu> JoshOvki: do you have a suggestion for that?
<JoshOvki> nyuu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stardict/+bug/219609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219609 in stardict "HTML data parsing plug-in is not found!" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nyuu> eh? what does it mean?
<JoshOvki> click the link
<nyuu> ok
<nyuu> it says re-install...
<nyuu> ok
<lakis1982> hello . im newbie in kubuntu so i have some problems... i have the default look of kubuntu in desktop just like it is when you install kubuntu for the first time .... i had an accident .. i right click on the black taskbar and it dissapeared ... so i added it from add widgets function
<lakis1982> it took me long time to find it
<JoshOvki> lakis1982: kde4?
<nyuu> oww noo
<nyuu> it still continues
<JoshOvki> nyuu: thats not good then
<nyuu> yea ^^
<lakis1982> now the problem is that the desktop icons , the klipper tool icon the clock remain just next to the k menu and i want them to be in the right part of taskbar
<nyuu> but I used sudo apt-get remove .. stuff to remove them
<lakis1982> yes kde4
<JoshOvki> !kde4 | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> !kde4 | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> oops
<JoshOvki> flaccid: copy cat ;)
<lakis1982> how can i see which kubuntu version i have .. i downloaded an dinstalled kubuntu yesterday
<nyuu> :(
<flaccid> JoshOvki: no a big blind cat i am :)
<flaccid> lakis1982: lsb_release -r
<lakis1982> hello . im newbie in kubuntu so i have some problems... i have the default look of kubuntu in desktop just like it is when you install kubuntu for the first time .... i had an accident .. i right click on the black taskbar and it dissapeared ... so i added it from add widgets function
<flaccid> lakis1982: we dont support kde4 here!
<lakis1982> it took me long time to find it
<lakis1982> now the problem is that the desktop icons , the klipper tool icon the clock remain just next to the k menu and i want them to be in the right part of taskbar
<lakis1982> ops sorry
<lakis1982> i messed it up with chat windows
<flaccid> !enter | lakis1982
<ubottu> lakis1982: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drurew> what is the process to upgrade to kde four ? :apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ....no apt-get remove "previous-DE"?
<flaccid> drurew: its in the link in the topic
<drurew> ahhh
<drurew>  thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> hmm maybe not
<flaccid> !kde4 | drur
<ubottu> drur: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> its in that link at least
<christoz> hey guys,i've heard that tomorrow will be  packet creating lessons ,in which channel exacly?
<JoshOvki> christoz: psst   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<christoz> ok JoshOvki  thanks
<salvatore_> ciao
<christoz> JoshOvki, actually i'm using gnome ,it is the same thing eh?
<christoz> hey vistakiller :P
<vistakiller> hi :P
<JoshOvki> christoz: more than likaly, although they may use problems that are only in kde
<lakis1982> i installed applucations and i cant find them anywhere in kmenu
<lakis1982> how do i put them in kmenu
<lakis1982> ?
<flaccid> menu editor
<lakis1982> i cant find this menu editor
<flaccid> are you on kde4?
<lakis1982> yes
<lakis1982> 4.0.3
<flaccid> didn't we already tell you support for that isn't here?
<singhz> can someone plz recomennd a good dvd player for kubuntu
<flaccid> singhz: kaffeine or vlc player generally..
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<singhz> kaffeine isnt playing d dvd
<ActionParsnip> hey all, how can I make amarok not show the main window when it loads and just stay as an icon on the tray?
<flaccid> singhz: maybe you need a codec
<singhz> which codec where do i get it
<flaccid> !dvd | singhz
<ubottu> singhz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sharpe_uk> still running into issues with flash9 versions later than 9r48, is this a known problem? (fwiw 9r48 works perfectly but has known security exploits)
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: can you please tell me how I can run amarok but only have it run to the tray icon and not show the main window
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: heard you first time
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: yep
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: sorry man
<sharpe_uk> figured it was, after running into it on 4 different machines of mine running 7.10, 8.04 and Slackware 12 I started to rule out I was just unlucky
<sharpe_uk> guess I stick with r48 till they fix whatever is broken
<flaccid> flash is never fixed sharpe_uk
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, its not flash at fault this time (since it works just fine under firefox) its down to the way nspluginviewer handles things
<sharpe_uk> though yes you could argue flash was at fault becuase they changed the way it works (but then thats what happens with proprietary code and thats just a fact of life I guess)
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: thats what you think...
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> i mean because it works with something never concludes anything
<sharpe_uk> indeed however it does show that the shared library object is working and if it works for firefox and not for konqueror on the same site then you have to start looking at konqueror as the problem (have to start somewhere)
<sharpe_uk> and nspluginviewer has caused enough problems in the past
<flaccid> no it doesn't
<flaccid> it shows its working for 1 application, not for all..
<ChOPIn> ola
<ActionParsnip> short and sweet
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: did you try asking in #amarok?
<ActionParsnip> no, id check it out dude, cheers :)
<ken> try googling ActionParsnip
<ken> i saw a solution just now on google ;]
<ActionParsnip> i always do, ken
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Conundrum_> http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?topic=15303.msg22401
<ActionParsnip> Conundrum_: im running fluxbox btw, most solutions are for kde
<flaccid> yeah i couldn't see it in man amarok
<ActionParsnip> ooooh
<leo_> join #kubuntu-es
<ougs_> kde3 hangs when loading due to some "netbeans" stealing all resources before splash screen
<ougs_> changing user does not help
<flaccid> i guess you could submit a bug
<ougs_> well, this heppened after installing some stuff, so what i need help with is to get back to how it was before
<flaccid> i don't know what you did before
<ougs_> where is the list of what kde loads initially?
<ougs_> i installed jun-java5-bin, and ThinkingRock (java based)
<sharpe_uk> if you have "Restore Previous Session" configured in the option's KDE will re-open all the applications you were using when you logged out
<flaccid> i don't think there is one. its not simple like that anyway
<sharpe_uk> on Kubuntu thats on by default (and is annoying till its turned off)
<ougs_> how do i turn it off without loading kde?
<gianluca> kscdjcnw
<flaccid> i dont think ougs_ is referring to kde sessions..
<gianluca> prima connessione con ubuntu
<flaccid> gianluca: english only here
<gianluca> ok
<ougs_> flaccid:; well, id MIGHT help, although i don't think it will -> still worth a try
<gianluca> sorry
<flaccid> sessions merely load what you had last, it has nothing to do with software installation
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, there is a bug when using restore previous sessions and java based software, I ran across it on a forum a while back and had issues with netbeans as well
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: link please?
<ougs_> brilliant sharpe_uk. that sounds like my problem
<flaccid> ok then find the bug..
<flaccid> but report
<flaccid> bug report i mean
<ougs_> so... as a temporary workaround... "How do i turn off Restore Session ?"
<flaccid> ougs_: session manager in system settings
<Conundrum_> guys how do i make kpowersave run upon startup in kde?
<flaccid> !autostart | Conundrum_
<ubottu> Conundrum_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<flaccid> ougs_: you can do an exclusion of that program as well if you want it to stay on
<sharpe_uk> cant find a simple answer to "where does KDE store its restore session info" Im going to have to poke around
<ougs_> well, i would  exclude it if i could , but i have no idea which executable it is.
<Conundrum_> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> ougs_: check the properties of the menu entry i guess
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> or check top or ksysguard etc.
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else have Network Settings suddenly saying that "Your platform is not supported"?
<flaccid> you coul also check the package contents
<sharpe_uk> found it! /home/<user>/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<sharpe_uk> try nuking that and restarting KDE
<voonte> anyone has a deb for the cmake qt4 gui?
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: that won't help for future sessions. and no reason to delete the config file..
<Ninjara> When I do 'ssh -X user@host kdesudo gproftpd' I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication".  It works fine with a manual 'sudo' before the 'gproftpd' command, from console, but how do I get it to accept the X connection with the kdesudo method?
<Conundrum_> there's no control center in kde 4 yet right?
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, if he can get it started *once* he can disable restore for future sessions
<flaccid> Conundrum_: correct
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, at this point he cant even get KDE up, doing that first would help
<ougs_> sharpe_uk: exactly
<flaccid> i wasn't aware you couldn't use kde..
<flaccid> you can also run systemsettings from any window manager, like failsafe..
<sharpe_uk> <ougs_> kde3 hangs when loading due to some "netbeans" stealing all resources before splash screen
<stdin> Conundrum_: systemsettings is the KDE4 control center
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: yes. i stand corrected, still failsafe would of been fine :)
<sharpe_uk> >ougs_, if you can spare me two minutes, Ill test it (in case it breaks something) and let you know if it works..should do but safer for me to try it
<sharpe_uk> ?
<ougs_> actually, i did the failsafe thingy, but is's still good to know ehere the info is stored
<sharpe_uk> so you are sorted?
<ougs_> so i'm going to restart kde3 now without removing the rc file.
<ougs_> it probebly won't work, but we'll see
<flaccid> its just that i think ksmserverrc stores more than just session data...
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, Ive found (that becuase KDE is very well written) you can get away with just nuking config files that are causing a problem and KDE will still start (usually by recreating them on the fly)
<sharpe_uk> >flaccid, its not elegant but it works and sometimes thats all you need to fix the underlying problem
<flaccid> sharpe_uk: yeah but i usually avoid this nuke method when possible
<stdin> use mv <config file>{,.bak}
<sharpe_uk> so do I except where its quicker, knowing when to do it and when not to comes with experience I guess
<Sadr> ehm, how long does the "check CD for errors" (or something similar to that) usually take?
<sharpe_uk> nods@stdin that would also be safer (least you can recover if it doesnt work)
<flaccid> yep
<Sadr> I'm doing a dual boot install of kubuntu right now, but chose to check the cd before installing...
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, it can take a while, its doing a hash check of the whole disk
<Sadr> a rought estimate please? :)
<Sadr> 80% thourugh the integrity check right now. anything after that?
<Sadr> (hash check, integrity check, potato potato? :P  )
 * flaccid needs a sanity check
 * Sadr needs a techbuff
<Sadr> yay, done :)
<sharpe_uk> depends on external factors, speed of the cd-drive, speed of the processor
<sharpe_uk> generating hashes is computationally expensive
<Sadr> I see
<Sadr> if this all goes well I might even do a dual boot on my vista comp. that's the whole reason why I finally turned to Kubunty anyways
<Sadr> you can thank Vista for my renewed interest in Linux :P
<sharpe_uk> lol, Vista seems to be a brilliant marketing tool for linux at the moment :)
<Sadr> haha yeah :D
<Sadr> XP was just starting to mature... with SP3 it's quite nice really
<Sadr> but vista...
<Sadr> I have no fkin idea where the hell all that power goes
<Sadr> had to get a real monster of a machine to run the damn thing, and what the heck do I get back for it?...
<Sadr> you tell me...
<Sadr> please, tell me :P
<Sadr> now to see if I can access internet...
<flaccid> !enter | Sadr
<ubottu> Sadr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sadr> :) kk, my apologies. now, where can I read about establishing an internet connection?..
<Sadr> for my stationary I'm using a Jensen AirLink for WLAN; a) should I download a driver somewhere? b) should I just plug it in?, c) use the CD? d) something else?..
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, that USB?
<flaccid> !wireless | Sadr
<ubottu> Sadr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> check compat first..
<flaccid> Sadr: and you basically just use knetworkmanager..
<Sadr> hm okay, thanks a bunch
<Conundrum_> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<sharpe_uk> if you use a USB dongle for wireless access make sure its plugged in before installing (then usually if its supported kubuntu finds it during installation and sets it up)
<sharpe_uk> otherwise you can look at ndiswrapper which allows you to use the windows drivers on linux
<The_ManU_212> hi my shortcut for killing a window isnt working anymore: ctrl+alt+esc, whats the reason, i only wanted ksnapshot to open with "print" but it only worked with a shortcut ctrl+print (perhaps because print is set for another option)
<flaccid> there is a support list above in the wifidocs etc.
<Conundrum_> any idea where i can find my executables?
<athlon1> hallo, anyone can tell me how can i say firefox to detect my java machines? Thanks...
<Conundrum_> kde apps to be specific
<The_ManU_212> Conundrum_: often in /usr/bin
<flaccid> Conundrum_: check properties of the menu item in menu editor or check the pkg contents, they all in /usr/bin usually..
<llutz> Conundrum_: they are mostly in /usr/bin/
<The_ManU_212> llutz: :p
<flaccid> dang
<llutz> thanks flaccid, i'm not last :)
<flaccid> haha
<Conundrum_> alright problem solved
<Conundrum_> thanks
<The_ManU_212> perhaps anyone of you can help me? llutz flaccid ^^
<flaccid> The_ManU_212: perhaps #kde people can help with the shortcut thing?
<llutz> The_ManU_212: no idea
<flaccid> i do hope you checked your actual shortcuts in system settings
<The_ManU_212> llutz: i thought perhaps this shortcut is set in kcontrol,  but didnt find it
<windmartz> gg
<flaccid> im off for now
<sharpe_uk> still getting a broken warning for virtualbox-ose :|
<sharpe_uk> *really doesnt want to have to do it from source*
<jussi01> sharpe_uk: whats up with it?
<sharpe_uk> looks like a problem with the kernel modules mis-matching the current kernel, iirc this happened with 7.10 till the kernels settled down and they caught up
<Sadr> !internet
<ubottu> Factoid internet not found
<jussi01> sharpe_uk: sounds about right. you have backports/updates on?
<jussi01> Sadr: whats the problem?
<sharpe_uk> >jussi, yeah, to be honest I might just do it from source in which case itll just build the kernel modules against what I have installed
<jussi01> sharpe_uk: yeah, that would problably the easiest.  - or just keep booting into one of the old kernels
<Sadr> @jussi01: I got this stationary that I'm trying to establish a WLAN connection on
<jussi01> Sadr: what kind of wlan card?
<Sadr> I'm using this Jensen AirLink gadget to connect to the roter
<Sadr> ehm, how do I check for the card?
<Sadr> can I do that via kubuntu? (still got windows installed as well)
<jussi01> Sadr: hrm.. connected to the router you say?
<Sadr> I haven't installed kubuntu yet
<Sadr> just running from cd
<Sadr> ehm, I think so ^^ I hope I'm not misusing the terms here...
<jussi01> Sadr: Id say you need to do that via the router
<compilerwriter> sadhr an airlink card is going to do you much good with a rotor.
<sharpe_uk> >jussi, not really messed around with building debs from source (I came from slackware so Im used to building everything the "normal" way) any gotcha's I need to watch for?
<Sadr> ?
<Sadr> it's not a card
<Sadr> I don't know my card
<Sadr> that airlink thingy is one of those USB-pen-like gadgets
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, just leave it plugged in when you install Kubuntu, if its supported out the box Kubuntu till see it and configure it
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, if its not then you can look at using ndiswrapper later (you use windows so you can grab the drivers easily enough)
<jussi01> sharpe_uk: nothing that comes to mind right at this second
<sharpe_uk> jussi, cool, Im a programmer and pretty comfortable on linux so I should be able to fix anything I break (that is half the fun after all)
<Sadr> hm
<Sadr> well, I had it plugged in during install, but that didn't seem to help
<Sadr> oh wait
<Sadr> I didn't install...
<Sadr> just running from disc
<Sadr> so you're saying, IF i INSTALL, then it might work?
<voonte> sharpe_uk: do you have any good documentation on using deb sources?
<sharpe_uk> voonte, not actually needed to do it till just now, I found this which looks good http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/20
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, Kubuntu isnt like windows, generally the drivers for hardware it supports come on the CD, so if the hardware is supported it will get installed and configured during install (unless the driver is proprietary only then you have to install and use the restricted driver manager)
<sharpe_uk> just install kubuntu and if it doesnt work ask in here :)
<Sadr> will do :)
<voonte> sharpe_uk: looks good, i'll take a look at it
<Sadr> ey, apparently it's possible to resize the partitions using the Ubuntu installer
<Sadr> -> I assume the same goes for Kubuntu?
<patrick> hi
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, yes
<Sadr> cheescake
<cris> hello
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, but be *careful* Ive found it makes strange choices on how to resize partitions
<Sadr> hm
<sharpe_uk> I prefer to have unpartitioned space then manually partition using the manual option
<Sadr> how can I be extra *careful*? ^^
<psyco> where are the temp files stored from Firefox?
<sharpe_uk> for some reason for example if you have a 250Gb with two NTFS partitions that use 125Gb, instead of using the 125Gb of empty space itll try to resize the non-system NTFS partition
<sharpe_uk> which is a strange choice, manual is better you get what you want
<Sadr> well I'm on this old thingy with 100 gb, 70 gb available
<Sadr> as long as I get 10gigs or more I'll be fine :P
<munk_> can someone help me please i have 2 major problems, one my computer never shutsdown, when i hit shutdown it looks like its going to shutdown and then the screen stays black but nothing happens, ive even left it for hours to see maybe its doing something but nothing...and second im having problems updating, something with dpkg please please please help me
<Sadr> but I'll be going for 30 or smt
<sharpe_uk> voonte, that tutorial seems to work just fine :), its building virtualbox-ose now
<sharpe_uk> nice, a new trick I didnt know how to do
<voonte> sharpe_uk: yeah, indeed. most guides I've found don't cover the actual modification of the source, just the building
<sharpe_uk> rebuilding a package and altering the source are two very different things
<Cerulean> Hi. Was there an IRC thingy here in #kubuntu about creating plasma applets in Python?
<voonte> yeah, i what I needed was to modify the configure options. cmake 2.6 has a nice qt4 gui :)
<Sadr> wups, I didn't plug in AirLink until right after I chose my keyboard layout... am  I too late? ^^
<sharpe_uk> voonte, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/ that one covers passing configure options
<voonte> sharpe_uk: nice that's even better. thanks for that
<sharpe_uk> no problem, I book marked both, rebuilding a package from source isnt something Ive found Ive needed to do often with kubuntu (generally they set stuff up well) but Ive run into cases (with slackware) where stuff was built with good options turned off for licensing reasons
<sharpe_uk> freetype mainly
<sharpe_uk> so if that ever crops up I can at least get around it which is nice
<Sadr>  <Sadr> wups, I didn't plug in AirLink until right after I chose my keyboard layout... am  I too late? ^^
<Sadr> please someone answer my question... I won't dare continuing until I know whether it's too late to install the drivers or not yet...
<Sadr> though I'd assume none of that has happened yet
<sharpe_uk> Sadr, Im afraid I dont know when it does the hardware detection
<sharpe_uk> >Sadr, if it was me Id just restart the install (since nothing has been changed yet)
<Sadr> yeh, that's what I needed to hear, thanks :)
<Sadr> hmmm, odd... cancelled the installation and then it automatically ran Kubuntu from the CD instead. I expected it to to a complete reboot
<jussi01> Sadr: the installer is just an app running in the live cd environment
<Sadr> yeah I know. I just think the logical action followed by "cancel installation" would be a proper reboot, so that I can go back to choosing between installing and running from cd etc. again
<Sadr> rather than going right into running the live cd env again
<Sadr> opera should work on Kubuntu right?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Sadr> http://blip.tv/file/340692/ seen that one? :D my fav video these days
<Rambytes> Hi :)
<Rambytes> Sorry for my english, but how to create in my home folder a symbolic link to a samba share computer folder?
<Rambytes> I know the LN -S command to do a symbolic link but what syntax to use?
<Rambytes> i've try the smb:// but no success
<sharpe_uk> mkdir samba_share then lb -s samba_share /path/to/share typically
<sharpe_uk> ln -s*
<Rambytes> sharpe_uk: i've create a folder in my media forler
<Rambytes> ln -s smb://my_computer  /path/to/share will work???
<Dr_Willis> Rambytes,  i would be VERY much suprised if that worked.
<jussi01> Rambytes: why dont you just mount the share via fstab?
<Dr_Willis> smb:// is  only used by the konqueror file manager. and other kde apps.
<Rambytes> jussi01: Tell my how!
<Dr_Willis> its a 'kio-slave' thing. :)
<jussi01> Rambytes: 1 moment
<sharpe_uk> would personally be amazed if that worked
<Rambytes> jussi01: I have NO user and password to access to my share folder
<jussi01> Rambytes: thats fine
<Rambytes> jussi01: and do you want the name of my computer, my workgroups, etc...
<jussi01> Rambytes: make sure you have samba and smbfs install (sudo aptitude install samba smbfs )
<Rambytes> jussi01: ok, done!
<jussi01> Rambytes: here is my entry for my samba nas - you need to create the mount folder first though (/mnt/NAS)        //192.168.123.104/Disk /mnt/NAS   smbfs  auto,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<Rambytes> jussi01: what do you mean by "Disk"?
<jussi01> Rambytes: thats the folder on the NAS im mounting
<Rambytes> jussi01: the folder that I share right?
<jussi01> yes
<Rambytes> jussi01: Ok.... after, I do a sudo mount -a ?
<jussi01> yep
<Rambytes> jussi01: ok wait...
<snikker> KAudioCreator don't write correctly id3 tag with accented chars, but write correctly in filename. how can i fix this?
<Rambytes> jussi01: ok it's like is working, but nothing appear in my home folder
<wayneandleanne> can somebody give me an alternative site for libdvdcss?
<jussi01> Rambytes: where did you mount it to?
<Rambytes> jussi01: the "drive" appear but not in my home folder.... i've mount my share folder in "media"
<Rambytes> jussi01: I needto do a LN -S command but what syntax to use?
<jussi01> Rambytes: it shouldnt be in you home folder
<jussi01> Rambytes: so you have it mounted and it appears in /media/share ?
<Rambytes> jussi01: What I mean is (sorry for my english) I see a new DRIVE
<Rambytes> but no symbolic link in my home
<ubuntu_> when I press Fn+F4/F5 that adjusts the volume! how do i know which process or package does that?
<jussi01> Rambytes: what did you substitute for /mnt/NAS in my entry?
<Rambytes> jussi01: //192.168.0.100/SERVEUR-Pompage /media/serveur-pompage   smbfs  defauls,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<jussi01> Rambytes: so make a symbolic link from /media/serveur-pompage to wherever in your home folder
<Rambytes> jussi01: ok... wait
<ken> how do i set a default browser for kde 4?
<jussi01> ken: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<ken> ok
<Rambytes> jussi01: Can I kiss you? Hahaha...... u are the best man!!!
<jussi01> Rambytes: my wife might get jealous :D
<Rambytes> jussi01: Hahahahaha........
<jussi01> !yay | Rambytes
<ubottu> Rambytes: Glad you made it! :-)
<Rambytes> jussi01: my wife too ;)
<KRF> ubuntu_, i guess it's kmilo
<Rambytes> last thing (other subjet too)... what is the easy way to make a divx form a VOB file?
<KRF> Rambytes, ln -s it
<Rambytes> KRF: yep!
<llutz> Rambytes: avidemux
<Rambytes> llutz: available in adept?
<llutz> yes
<gianluca> hi at all
<gianluca> i'm italian
<gianluca> sorry for my inglish
<Sadr> hmmm... last time I checked in install was on 90%, about 15 mins ago
<Sadr> now the screen is pitch black and nothing seems to be happening :/
<Sadr> Kubuntu blackscreened me :(
<gianluca> ma siete tutti sfigati qui?
<llutz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pjv> anyone here have kmplayer installed? i need to know the parameters in the Recording > ffmpeg tab
<pjv> i kinda stuffed mine up
<Sadr> hmmm... guess I'll just let it run black for a while longer then come back and turn it off if it's still the same :(
<chris|y> hello+
<chris|y> hi
<chris|y> why can't i see the content of /root in hardy?
<flaccid> i don't know, what error do you get chris|y?
<flaccid> ie. with ls -l
<pjv> anyone here use kmplayer?
<chris|y> ls: cannot access *: No such file or directory
<chris|y> when i do ls -l *
<chris|y> ls -l shows "total: 0"
<flaccid> chris|y: ls -lahR /root
<flaccid> either nothing in there or you need to show hidden..
<chris|y> there is sth in there. i can see it in konqueror
<zorglu_> q. i want to get "ulimit -c unlimited" all the time, where should i put it ?
<flaccid> chris|y: i guess you could report it as a bug if you are confident it is one...
<flaccid> chris|y: you should be looking under root/sudo too i guess
<chris|y> cheers
<chris|y> there is no /root/sudo
<Sadr> wow... I think my screen actually died (it was REALLY old) while installing Kubunt...
<flaccid> !root | chris|y
<ubottu> chris|y: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sadr> I think the installation was finished when I turned it off... hope I didn't screw anything up
<christoz> is there any programm like nvidia-setting for me ati?
<christoz> cause i cannot have more than 60 hz on 1280x1024 resolution
<chris|y> i know about sudo, but why can't i see the content of /root? i can cd into it
<chris|y> and its subfolders
<flaccid> christoz: amdcccle althought im not sure if thats going to help you change resolutions. look in the xorg log to see the problem
<flaccid> chris|y: pastebin sudo ls -lahR /root please
<christoz> what can i do more with xorg.conf except from loookin at it :P flaccid?
<flaccid> christoz: checking the log is what i suggested i think /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> as a quickfix you could run krandrtray and see if you can up the resolution and check xrandr -q to see available resolutions
<christoz> flaccid i'm noob with these
<christoz> ok
<christoz> i'll try
<DarkAudit> ahoy hoy
<lakis1982> guys
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu kde4 and i want to add all those functions for the desktop graphics , aero windows etc
<lakis1982> what should i install
<DarkAudit> thinking of adding KDE 4 to an Ubuntu install... would it be better to install from the regular repositories, or from -backports?
<lakis1982> beryl??   xgl ?? edgy??
<blekos> hello, i try to connect to a network folder which has a space " " in its name, but i cant find the correct syntax the name is "My Book"
<blekos> could you help
<llutz> blekos: My\ Book
<DarkAudit> blekos: what he said :) (darn slow typing... need more coffee)
<blekos> i write smb://ip_address/My\ Book
<flaccid> lakis1982: for the last time help for that is in #kubuntu-kde4
<blekos> hello, i try to connect to a network folder which has a space " " in its name, but i cant find the correct syntax the name is "My Book (G)"
<blekos> how do i include the "(" in the path?
<flaccid> blekos: how are you connecting to it?
<llutz> blekos: My\ Book\ \(G\)
<blekos> with smb://ip/folders-Name
<jussi01> or "My Book (G)"
<blekos> i keep getting the error that it doesnt exist...
<blekos> but i can see it under samba shares
<blekos> smb://ip/"My Book (G)" does not exist
<llutz> blekos: replace "ip" with ip-address of your server
<flaccid> blekos: smb://... is not a command. what are you using to connect, a program, a command etc. ?
<blekos> llutz, the ip is correct. When i try to connect to antother folder (sharedDocs), it opens correctly and i c the contents of it
 * flaccid still doesn't know what you are using to connect
<flaccid> is this just in an address bar?
<blekos> yes... actually i do alt+f2
<flaccid> blekos: do it in konqeuror, but instead browse to it
<blekos> and type smb://192.168.1.65/SharedDocs
<flaccid> so you can see what it should be
<blekos> but i do not have the same results with "My Book (G)"
<blekos> maybe the easiest way is to change the name?
<flaccid> browse it instead
<flaccid> blekos: goto smb:/ in konqueror and then browse to it
<blekos> hmm i c ur point
<flaccid> konqueror/kde does not need to escape the space. for example i just browsed to: smb://flaccid@jager/Shared/My Videos
<blekos> konquerod did My%20Book%20(G)/
<blekos> aha
<blekos> that did the trick
<flaccid> yeah thats http encode..
<flaccid> doesn't need it with my konq version hmm
<flaccid> sorry not http encode, can't remember what its called heh
<blekos> when i press enter alla the % etc dissappear and i only see the My Book
<blekos> well, i basically try to mount the network drive to my media folder so amarok can see the contents :D
<Dr_Willis> Spaces in Share Names = Bad Juju. :)
<blekos> dr willis, u r right
<blekos> i might change the drive's letter
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use the fusesmb stuff  so all apps can see the shares.
<blekos> now i get the msg syntax error near unexpected token `('
<blekos> fusesmb?
<Dr_Willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Dr_Willis> Theres a wiki page on it also. google for ubuntu fusesmb
<blekos> i'll do so thnx
<Dr_Willis> lets all apps see the Network as if it was a local directory
<flaccid> kde handles space in share names fine already but anyway
<Dr_Willis> watch out for Upper/Lower Case name differances also..
<nuxil> anyone good with licenses? if something is released under gpl. and you look at source code and they are copyrighted to a author. can i then use|modify the code ?
<Dr_Willis> i belive you can. but if you 'release' the product/binaries you must release the code changes also.
<nuxil> that i know.
<Dr_Willis> If you are taking part of the code for your own code. I belive you must also release your stuff under the gpl.
<Dr_Willis> I recall a huge Faq on this.. somewhere..
<llutz> www.gnu.org -> gpl
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, so in general all files must then be in gpl then
<zorglu_> $ sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<zorglu_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cara> Hey I have a really dumb question, so don't laugh.. How do you set the time in KDE ?
<zorglu_> what is the usual cmd to remove this lock ? :)
<cara> I have always used Gnome and I wanted to try something new.
<pag> cara, right click on the clock in your panel and choose "Adjust time & date" ?
<cara> I did
<cara> but it doesn't give me a timezone
<zorglu_> cara: main menu -> system setting -> date and time
<cara> zorglu_: everything is grayed out
<cara> and why does it bring up the gnome stuff?
<cara> it almost looks like the gnome-control-panel
<zorglu_> cara: oh you did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and not a fresh kubuntu install ?
<cara> no
<cara> fresh kubuntu install
<zorglu_> cara: i dont understand then
<cara> wtf?
<cara> when I do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it wants to install a whole bunch of crap
<nuxil> its not crap
<nuxil> its what it needs
<cara> zorglu_: I installed kubuntu using the wubi installer
<cara> nuxil: you don't understand, all this should have been installed by default\
<nuxil> ic. but its not crap :p
<Dr_Willis> nuxil,  i think thats the general gist of  the GPL.
<cara> yeah it is :P
 * cara doesn't know why she chose to use KDE 
<cara> I guess I wanted to try out KDE4
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that just 'depends' on a large # of pacakges.
<zorglu_> cara: what is the color of your desktop ? blue ?
<Dr_Willis> best way to test kde4 is with the various kde4 live cd's :)
<cara> nope
<cara> zorglu_: actually it is
 * cara was thinking some other color
<zorglu_> ok :) no more time to help
<cara> that's cool
<cara> I'll just install the kde stuff and hope things work
<giovanni> ciao
<zorglu_> but if anybody knows anything about known issue with libxml2 getting coredump when statically linked, im a taker :)
<cara> otherwise I'll reinstall..
<gage> allo
<giovanni> I'm new. Where am i?
<Dr_Willis> cara,  spoken like a long-time-windows-addict. :)
<Dr_Willis> giovanni,  you are in the Kubuntu Support IRC channel.
<gage> it's for a help rtl8187l under debian etch
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nuxil> i had a hell of a time to remove dolphin. about all files where removed when i unistall it. but i managed to fix it, and now useing konqueror as default fm instead ;)
<nuxil> only problem is that.. koqueror wount surf on the net
<Dr_Willis> nuxil,  i just set konqueror as the default file manager and leave dolphin alone.
<flaccid> why remove?
<nuxil> i hade it
<nuxil> *hate
<Dr_Willis> woop de doo. :)
<flaccid> i hate lots of things, but i don't have to remove them :)
<flaccid> dolphin becomes core in kde4
<Dr_Willis> make your choices and live with them I guess. Heh..
<giovanni> ok, I'm sorry. I enter here because I tried Konversation
<Calum``> 6.06: Has anyone experienced KDE failing to start after filling up the primary partition?  I cut it back to about 89% full and can still run it with a console login and 'startx', but can't login through the graphical login screen.
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i perfer the Rox desktop/file manager.
<flaccid> giovanni: no worries
<Dr_Willis> giovanni,  yep. its set up to do that.
<giovanni> so, bye bye
<flaccid> im off for a bit
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, Rox.. isnt that a light weight wm ?
<nuxil> "window manager"
<Dr_Willis> Its a file manager. not desktop
<Dr_Willis> puppylinux uses it by default with jwm
<nuxil> ah. i must be confusing it with something else
<jeroen-> In all applications I use libxine (like Kaffeine) there is sometimes a one line flickr on the bottom of the video screen. Only the native xine-player does this good. I tried delete all config directories, but still the same problem. Does anyone has a solution for this?
<Dr_Willis> jeroen-,  ive seen that with some videos  - they are showing a bit  of the  'overscan'  -  i dont rember the fix. :()
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some show a line on the top/left side befor
<jeroen-> Dr_Willis: yes, but why does it show in Kaffeine and not in the xine player?
<llutz> nuxil: theres a rox-desktop as well, rox.sf.net
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-desktop
<ubottu> Package rox-desktop does not exist in hardy
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i just installed it.. heh
<Dr_Willis> rox-filer - A simple graphical file manager for X11
<nuxil> llutz, heh i knew i had rox from somewhere,, :)
<Dr_Willis> the fileer can handle the 'desktop' icons  and stuff also. they call it the pinboard
<nuxil> jeroen-,  installed kde-restricetd-extra ?
<Dr_Willis> Rox has some very neat features - once you dig into the docs. :)
<nuxil> oh jesus. how can you use rox-filer. i just installed  it and it look horrible
<Dr_Willis> it does? never noticed.
<Dr_Willis> it shows incons in a window.. what more do you expect? a sidebar taking up 1/2 the screen?
<jeroen-> nuxil: yes off cource
<nuxil> well. it will probealy work for someone. not for me..
<nuxil> jeroen-, does it happen in mplayer also ?
<jeroen-> nuxil: no
<nuxil> then its probealy a bug.
<jeroen-> yes proberly
<Dr_Willis> I recall some discussion of the one line 'bug' in some of the Mythbuntu forums. They explained what/how/why it  happends.
<jeroen-> but maybe there was a xine-setting I could use to avoid it
<jeroen-> Dr_Willis: ok I take a look in the forums over there
<Dr_Willis> I belive there was some command/setting that moved the video over 1 pixle or so to hide it.
<Dr_Willis> or you adjust your monitor. :)
<jeroen-> Dr_Willis: yes that would be great
<nuxil> paning
<andybleaden> Hi any here had problems with using special function keys since upgrading to hardy heron.. Used to be able to use the ones for mediavolume etc etc mute but not any more??
<michael__> hey does anyone know how to get the cashew in my panel in kde4?
<nuxil> jeroen-, have you tried vlc ?
<andybleaden> nope still on kde 3.5.9
<andybleaden> not brave enough to go to 4
<andybleaden> is it lots better
<nuxil> no
<michael__> it looks better
<jeroen-> nuxil: yes, but I use SMPlayer now
<SSJ_GZ> michael__: If you have a recent enough build, it should be there by default.
<nuxil> michael__, look aint all
<andybleaden> michael__: ah looks better but problems?
<michael__> not major problems but theres sum
<andybleaden> I only did the move to Hardy heron...thought that was enough for now...is it worth the upgrade yet?
<cara> Dr_Willis: lol acutally I only use windows at work.  I have not really used windows as a home OS since 2002
<cara> I figured since sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop returned a buttload of packages something didn't get installed
<michael__> i should have started with the regular kde, the trasnition to gonme  to kde4 is kinda rough..and im mad because it looks like i dont have the latest build
<andybleaden> i have to use windows at work...but been on kubunut at home now since dapper drake
<andybleaden> michael__: ah I see must have been a hell of a difference
<Dr_Willis> cara,  thats sort of how it works. :)  I installed xubuntu here, then i isntall kubuntu-desktop. so i have both xubunti and kubuntu now.
<andybleaden> michael__: never used just the gnome stuff
<screenname923874> hello folks
<cara> Dr_Willis: but I supposedly install kubuntu
<screenname923874> I just installed hardy kubuntu
<cara> *installed
<screenname923874> I think It's terrible
<andybleaden> do you?
<michael__> yah its nice...but kde 4 is obviously getting ahead
<nuxil> screenname923874, why?
<screenname923874> It is SO annoying and does so many stupid things
<Dr_Willis> if you install 'kubuntu-desktop' it should grab a large # of packages. Of course if you installed 'kubuntu' from the kubuntu cd..it should of had them all. it COULD be it was updating the existing packages.
<michael__> stupid or diffrent?
<cara> that's what I instructed wubi to do... I'm trying to cross my husband over to Linux ... which will probably be easy since he really doesn't know how to use windows
<nuxil> screenname923874,  oh ? what stupid things does it do ?
<Dr_Willis> screenname923874,  then go use somthing else.
<Dr_Willis> Linux is about using what tools you want :)
<screenname923874> for one when I restart my pc it starts all the applications I had open when I shutdown
<screenname923874> how do you switch that off?
<nuxil> so close them before you restart
<Dr_Willis> screenname923874,  thats a setting, and a feature.  its the 'sessions'
<Dr_Willis> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<screenname923874> it happens automatically
<screenname923874> without me saving a session
<andybleaden> screenname923874: it is worth persevering
<screenname923874> haha I hope so
<screenname923874> I thought the grand philosophy of gnu was that you could change it
<screenname923874> like I can really change this!
<andybleaden> i have pulled my hair out a few times in the last few years but iused to with windows
<jussi01> screenname923874: system settings - advanced - session manager
<Dr_Willis> You can disable the session management.. yes...  of course it pays to learn the tools..
<andybleaden> screenname923874: it is very easy to change things
<michael__> can i just upgrade to get the latest build on kde4?
<nuxil> or just close all apps before you log out.
<nuxil> i kinda like it when it remembers the apps i had running
<Dr_Willis> michael__,  thers a repo for the kde4 updates. You may want to check the kde4 ubuntu channel
<Dr_Willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<michael__> beautiful
<andybleaden> Dr_Willis: is upgrading to kde4 as much hassle as going from gutsy to hardy or less?
<screenname923874> how do you deactivate that f***** annoying bouncy mouse icon?
<andybleaden> I am on kde 3.5.9
<nuxil> screenname923874, what?
<pag> screenname923874, appearance -> launch feedback  ?
<Dr_Willis> andybleaden,  i dont care for kde4. If you want to test it - i suggest tracking down a kde4 live cd.
<Dr_Willis> kde4 is still a work in progress.
<Elite101> hello
<michael__> its not very bad tho
<Elite101> Dr Willis your stil here?
<Elite101> wow :D
<Elite101> and pag
<andybleaden> Dr_Willis: perhaps it is worth waiting
<Elite101> i thought id never see you guys again :D
<Dr_Willis> Elite101,  why wouldent i be?
<Elite101> lol i dont know...
<michael__> kde4 is pretty much leading the way...im a beryl /gnome fan and i had to go witht he flow
<Dr_Willis> andybleaden,  i plan on waiting a long time.
<andybleaden> Dr_Willis: lol
<Elite101> i havent been here in like 1year :D i was in my windoze world :(
<andybleaden> sounds real bad
<Dr_Willis> lately ive been using 'jwm' + 'rox'
<nuxil> Dr_Willis heh same here :)
<nuxil> about the kde4
<Elite101> well im off to do some updates i just made a fresh install lastnight see you guys later ;)
<Elite101> bye
<andybleaden> sounds like more work than I need right now...just got this heron working just abou how i want  (spoke to soon I bet) :)
<screenname923874> pag: what's that?
<michael__> now that im looking at adept im really tempted to update/ install everything i see...
<pag> screenname923874, directions to corresponding settings in kcontrol  (I assume they're pretty much identical in systemsettings)
<screenname923874> can't find it.,..
<chalcedony> i upgraded to Hardy, my xsane (image scanner) is all different. WHERE can i get help?
<pag> screenname923874, try kcontrol ( press alt+f2 and type kcontrol )
<screenname923874> pag: good man
<nuxil> does anyone know if theres a deb pak for kickoff ? i like that startmenu better..
<jussi01> !info kickoff
<ubottu> Package kickoff does not exist in hardy
<michael__> omfg
 * jussi01 thought there was
<michael__> euro cup finals!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Is that the one that Mandriva uses?
<michael__> well not finals
<nuxil> suse uses it
<michael__> but there playing
<michael__> goodbye every1 im late
<pag> nuxil, there was one in kdeapps, but iirc it was pretty much "*use at your own responsebility*"
<Dr_Willis> nuxil,  that may be where i saw it.. and quickly set it to use a more normal kde menu.. :)
<nuxil> pag, thats no problem.. i used it before without any problem
<screenname923874> it seems you can't access all the facilities of kcontrol under system settings which is rubbish
<nuxil> pff
<nuxil> kdesu kcontrol
<llutz> screenname923874: if all that is annoying rubbish, go boot into os-of-your-choice and be happy
<michael__> lol ppl complain so much
<screenname923874> llutz: love it do you?
<nuxil> michael__, heh agree :) most ppl say . i installed kubuntu, and i dont like it :p
<screenname923874> next thing is that under system settings it says that my cd drive is disabled
<screenname923874> ???
<screenname923874> whY/
<Dr_Willis> 'most people' tend to want exactly what they used to have.. and dont even try to learn anything better.
<Dr_Willis> 'most people' perfer to rant and complain then learn also. :)
<nuxil> true
<screenname923874> Dr_Willis: yes tell that to llutz.
<pag> Dr_Willis, well tbh I wouldn't call systemsettings 'anything better' (under kde3.x at least – haven't tried kde 4 yet) ;)
<Dr_Willis> screenname923874,  use what you want.. or not..   thats the linux way.
<Dr_Willis>  The whole 'how to have all settings in a convient place' is a very interesting problem. :)
<screenname923874> not if it's living up to the gnu principle, it isn't.
<nuxil> ehh.
<Dr_Willis> screenname923874,  that statement made no sence to most of us i imagine.
<screenname923874> ok I'll justify it.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine this will be shunted to #offtopic soon.
<screenname923874> from the gnu manifesto:
<screenname923874> once gnu is written, everyone will be able to obtain good system software free.
<screenname923874> they use the word good.
<nuxil> so your point is?
<nuxil> gnu "gpl" is not os spesific
<jparishy> Hey, I use a nVidia GF 8800GT and I so how messed up my drivers. Does anyone else have the same setup and know which drivers they are using?
<screenname923874> my point is that kubuntu is bad
<jparishy> No it isn't
<nuxil> screenname923874, thats a mater of opinion
<screenname923874> and Richard Stallman's manifesto was to create good software.
<nuxil> screenname923874, you know that linux is just the kernel right? everything else is just apps compiled to running in this os.
<screenname923874> who actuallly decides what goes into kubuntu-desktop?
<screenname923874> ie who controls the repositories?
<nuxil> there is a dev team
<screenname923874> ok so we don't really know...
<nuxil> sure we do.
<nuxil> go to dig in the website
<Dr_Willis> I would check the Kubuntu web site. and developer forums.
<Dr_Willis> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<screenname923874> Anyway, back to my new install
<screenname923874> what services are running on my pc that are potential
<screenname923874> security risks?
<screenname923874> like what do I need to disable?
<screenname923874> thinking of telnet daemons and so forth
<llutz> check it out, netstat, lsof, ps will help
<screenname923874> not if I don't know what I'm looking for.
<nuxil> then you should go read about security in linux on some websites.
<llutz> screenname923874: but we should know what you see as a potential sec-risk? lol
<nuxil> screenname923874,  but by default you are verry secure
<screenname923874> give me some candidates and I'll tell you what I think
<nuxil> what you mean
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu tends to not run any services by default.
<Dr_Willis> other then cups.. i cant think of any..
<screenname923874> good for ubuntu that's very wise.
<Dr_Willis> no ssh by default, no samba by default. ect...
<screenname923874> Default settings are very important because some people do reinstalls quite a lot
<screenname923874> does anyone know of a set of utilities I can run to test the speed of my new pc?
<screenname923874> and compare to my old one?
<Dr_Willis> !find benchmark
<ubottu> Found: libbenchmark-ocaml-dev, php-benchmark
<screenname923874> oooh jolly good.
<screenname923874> thanks for the advice.
<Dr_Willis> I saw some news on a new linux benchmark  site/suite the other day.. but i dont think its released yet
<llutz> try phoronix benchmark
<screenname923874> I've got to go and fix my wifi card now.
<screenname923874> have a nice day, wherever you are.
<frojnd> I'm seeking for hardware support list ?
<Dr_Willis> frojnd,  theres a list.. but i forget the url.. the bot has a factoid on it.. :) which i forget also...
<Dr_Willis> But a List DOES exist! :)
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<llutz> benchmark-suite was released 5. jun , www.phoronix-test-suite.com, ubuntu-debs available
<Dr_Willis> llutz,  cool beans. :)
<Dr_Willis> that sounds like the one.
<llutz> whoever needs that stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> Review Sites.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nuxil> frojnd, you can also check out this site http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<Dr_Willis> be cool to have on a live cd. to take to the store to test out the new machines.
<llutz> ok, for those speed-enthusiasts
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. getting all sorts of un installable dependencies.. bummer.
<frojnd> thanx, now the main problem is to get such an old equipment :S
<codster> hey is there a Mac OSX theme for Kubuntu?
<codster> im not sure on where to go on getting themes?
<Dr_Willis> codster,  theres dozens of not 100's of them..
<codster> lol
<codster> wel im elite101
<Dr_Willis> some for kde, many for Compiz/emerald
<codster> ohh i see
<Dr_Willis> and they all have one thing in common.. they suck. :)
<codster> well looks like ill get Compiz
<codster> i just wanted a little twist on the theme, like Mac OSX :D
<Dr_Willis> install compiz and use emerald. and you can get some  easially. :)
<codster> okay
<codster> what is emerald?
<codster> just a program on getting skins/themes?
<Dr_Willis> a window-decorator for Compiz (one of the 3 you can use)
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<codster> okay
<Dr_Willis> that factoid details it.
<codster> like beryl?
<Dr_Willis> No., its a WINDOW Decorator.. :) not the window manager
<emilsedgh> baghira codster
<codster> okay
<emilsedgh> baghira.sf.net
<codster> thanks for the info
<codster> :D
<Dr_Willis> compiz can use  any of the 3 window-decorators mentioned
<emilsedgh> install kde-style-baghira
<Dr_Willis>  baghira is a ok theme also. :)
<codster> what is that?
<codster> Mac OSX?
<Dr_Willis> Its one of 1000's of osx clone themes .:)
<codster> okay
<codster> thanks'
<Dr_Willis> check kde-look.org, and the package manager for extra themes.
<Dr_Willis> many of the ones from kde-look.org are allready in the repos just not installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> I liked Baghira widget look. but hated the window decorations. :)
<codster> lol
<codster> well i was going to later on, run windows XP with Qemu? is that free or not?
<Dr_Willis> but thats whats cool about linux/kde/themes - you can pick and chose the parts.
<Dr_Willis> qemu is free. you may want touse virtualbox, or vmware however.
<Dr_Willis> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 9997 kB, installed size 28956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<codster> ohh i see,
<codster> well does it work just the same as VMWARE? i hear you have to pay for things like that
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> its not the same.
<codster> ohh
<codster> what would be your recomendation?
<llutz> XP runs fine in vbox (not ose)
<Dr_Willis> I use vmware mainly,  but virtualbox has gotten better lately... but the new vmware - has some neat features.. but is still beta...
<Dr_Willis> so use what you want. :)
<Leafw> hi all. Is there any archive apt-get repository for edgy?
<codster> okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> I use the free vmware to run XP. Not tried it under virtualbox.
<Leafw> I need the xvfb on a server that has not been upgraded for ages.
<Leafw> any info appreciated.
<codster> Thats what i wanna run is XP for some task's
<codster> but i was wondering on System would be suitable to run Vmware?
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<codster> i have a 2.88Ghz P4 with 1Gb of DDR2 800Mhz ram,
<codster> like minimum hardware...
<Dr_Willis> More ram would be better..
<codster> okay
<codster> 1gb be okay?
<codster> i hear it was atleast 2Gb
<Dr_Willis> but that should be able to handle it  -  may be sluggish
<codster> or so
<Dr_Willis> more ram is always better. :)
<codster> yeah
<Dr_Willis> You may want to use Windows98 if you can.
<codster> well their 2 sticks of 512mb so i might just get 2 sticks of 1Gb and dual channel them
<codster> :D
<codster> lol
<codster> reason i ask that question is because i was very intrested in Consoles running Linux
<codster> and i wanted to get more hands on with it
<codster> because the Xbox can run Windows XP with only 64Mb of ram with a Celeron Mobile 733Mhz
<codster> it is VERY slow 10min bootup
<Dr_Willis> xbox = good linux  network client. :)
<codster> I just wished they improved on the PSP uClinux, its such a great handheld but the drivers
<Dr_Willis> I got a GP32x - it runs Linux natively. :)
<codster> they have the 2.6 Kernel running just no GUI
<codster> yeah
<codster> well PSP's now have 64Megs of Ram a 333Mhz CPU and alot of functions
<Dr_Willis> i think thats its name. its in the basement. :)
<codster> lol
<Dr_Willis> i just use it to watch videos.. and run the C64 emulator for games
<codster> yeah
<Dr_Willis> gave my psp to my brother for it. :)
<codster> well the only console i have thats modded is Xbox
<codster> its running Python and stuff
<codster> threw XBMC,
<Dr_Willis> He also gave me 2 xbox's (un modded) - I dont need more pc's heh heh
<codster> :D
<codster> lol
<codster> What did u use your Xbox for?
<codster> linux network?
<Dr_Willis> I just use it to play xbox games.
<codster> ohh,
<Dr_Willis> they are $5 a pop now at the used game stores
<codster> i hear people make Clusters
<codster> yeah
<codster> ive seen a 12Node cluster of Xbox's
<codster> but they run websites
<Dr_Willis> 12node/cluster/room heater.
<codster> yeah
<codster> they do get pretty warm
<Dr_Willis> well its bed time for me. Night all
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sharpe_uk> the 360 is annoyingly good
<sharpe_uk> use it for streaming divx stuff of my main PC, its upscaling of those and playback is excellent
<giovanni> Hi to everybody
<ActionParsnip> giovanni: werd up
<nuxil> hmm.. every time i run adept-updater it wants to install all the kde languages packs..
<ActionParsnip> nuxil: i think it senses what you have installed and only installs what it needs
<ActionParsnip> nuxil: they dont take much space, unless you are concerned about bloat
<nuxil> ActionParsnip, it makes no sence. why would i have arabic on my pc ? english is good enough.
<nuxil> ActionParsnip, i only have english and norwegian languages installed
<nuxil> so its kida weird it wants to install all the other languages
<nuxil> i got like 166 packs upgradeble 100 of them are languages :(
<codster> Well i have Emerald Installed where do i get other themes? so i can import them, particularly MAC OSX theme
<codster> there must be a link?
<codster> kde-look.org?
<screenname923874> hi folks can anyone tell me where to find modprobe.conf?
<screenname923874> or its equivalent?
<llutz>  /etc/modprobe.d/
<screenname923874> it doesn't seem to be there
<screenname923874> do I have to create it?
<llutz> then your installation seems to be broken
<screenname923874> it operates tho.
<screenname923874> if I do modprobe -c I get
<screenname923874> a long list of things
<sinak> hello. Is there anyone using zoneminder?
<nuxil> llutz, no. there is no modprobe.conf
<nuxil> screenname923874, why you need modprobe.conf ?
<llutz> nuxil: sure it isn't
<crimsun> you shouldn't use modprobe.conf
<crimsun> if need be, create /etc/modprobe.d/foo
<nuxil> well.. i dont got it, and my install in not broken
<llutz> nuxil:  /etc/modprobe.d/ now contains files instead doing that job
<screenname923874> so how do I get a module loaded by default?
<nuxil> yes. you can also put in /etc/module
<crimsun> put it into /etc/modules
<nuxil> +s
<screenname923874> ok thanks
<olimpico> How can I configure glx with nvidia and 1920x1200 resolution
<olimpico> ???
<olimpico> THe nvidia driver seem not to support this resolution
<olimpico> And without the nvidia driver I cant have glx???
<nuxil> are you using the nv or nvidia driver ?
<olimpico> I was using the nvidia driver,
<olimpico> but i couldn't configure the 1920x1200 resolution
<nuxil> hmm did you manualy change the xorg file ?
<olimpico> Then I just ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and the resolution works, but no nvidia driver
<llutz> olimpico: have you tried nvidia-settings?
<olimpico> Everything was working with nvidia +glx under a normal monitor, but then I bought a bigger one
<olimpico> llutz: can you tell me what to so?
<olimpico> do?
<froztbyte> Hi. I've found a problem with the System Settings dialogue. Resolution changes I make aren't getting applied. nVidia card, official nVidia drivers. Anyone know what I should do to fix it?
<llutz> olimpico: press alt-f2 and enter: nvidia-settings
<zorglu_> ¹
<nuxil> froztbyte, run with kdesu
<zorglu_> <
<zorglu_> err
<llutz> olimpico: try to configure your resolution within and write a new xorg.conf
<zorglu_> !info libxml2 feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution
<froztbyte> nuxil: that's not the problem. I have it running with privileges to change the config file
<nuxil> so you have root premission when you run systemsettings ?
<Jessica_lilly> i have this DVD which i am trying to copy and it has protrction on it to stop it being copyed how can i get around this
<Jessica_lilly> is there any software that will be able to bypass the ecryption on the DVD
<froztbyte> nuxil: my set resolution was 1440x900, and then suddenly after a logout/login sequence it is stuck at 1280x800, refusing to go higher. What it seems like is that something lost the xorg modeline, because from what I gather it is xorg which thinks the monitor cannot go higher
<nuxil> hmm.. what hz is it set to in systemsettings .. try set the hz a bit down
<vbgunz> anybody use akgregator? anyone know how to remove duplicates? reddit is getting ridiculous :/
<vbgunz> christ almighty, I have more than a dozen stories that repeat themselves at least a dozen times... this is crazy
<froztbyte> nuxil: I'll try quickly, though I do wonder why that would be an issue. the login screen is at 1440x900, but just kde desktop going 1280x800. trying now
<froztbyte> vbgunz: please watch your language, as you might offend some people
<nuxil> froztbyte, higher the res.. the lower the hz must be.. "usaly"  exept is you got a verry expensive monitor which does same refreshrate in all resolutions
<froztbyte> nuxil: hmmm......a forced kill of X after I have it running from the backup config and then change res + refresh fix it, though it doesn't autoswitch during selection..pretty odd
<drurew> sup guys ... the switch to kde4 went pretty smooth ..cant complain ....now ive got these double instances of applications ...kde3 and kde 4 ....is there a list of "purge" for the od kde3 system ?
<drurew> maybe its just me ..but somehow the kde3 apps arnt acting nicly with the kde4 system
<MetaMorfoziS> !top
<ubottu> Factoid top not found
<MetaMorfoziS> !tor
<drurew> certain files show as "?" or other things like the environment settings still apply to kde3
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<MetaMorfoziS> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<xamuska> alguien habla espanol?
<nuxil> !es'
<ubottu> Factoid es' not found
<nuxil> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xamuska> vale
<drurew> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<drurew> !kde3
<ubottu> Factoid kde3 not found
<froztbyte> nuxil: thanks for the help. if I get it replicated, I'll submit a bug report
<nuxil> that was not a bug
<nuxil> hes monitor was set to a too high refreshrate ..
<athlon1> Hallo. I use Amarok for mp3 and k3b for recording. How can I convert mp3 files in a audio CD? I possible to convert them directly?
<codster> Hello, I have Emerald and Compiz, and when i select a theme in Emerald there is no Install option?
<codster> how do i install the themese emerald shows?
<codster> theme's*
<nuxil> athlon1, k3b does that
<nuxil> erm athlon1 you mean cd to mp3 or vice versa
<athlon1> It says not.
<athlon1> I want to convert mp3 to audo cd
<nuxil> yes k3b can do that.. you most likely are missing some k3b stuff
<_aib> how can I tell the version of kubuntu i have installed from the command line?
<athlon1> It says "problem appendig file..." You can covert this files to audio .wav using another application al later append then to k3b..."
<nuxil> athlon1, go to, make new audio cd. drag and drop your mp3 files to lowest window
<athlon1> _aib: cat /etc/issue
<nuxil> athlon1, install libk3b2-extracodecs
<athlon1> ok, i try now....
<BennyZen> athlon1 maybe you need to install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<athlon1> You are big. No it works!!! Thanks
<nuxil> what was missing ?
<nuxil> kde extras or libk3b ?
<athlon1> i've installed  libk3b2-extracodecs. But before i tried with others...
<BennyZen> as far as i know, mp3-support as such comes with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> BennyZen: u need lame
<eagles0513875> !lame
<ubottu> Factoid lame not found
<nuxil> BennyZen, yes.. but k3b needs some libs to convert to wav
<nuxil> thats lame
<nuxil> :p
<eagles0513875> !info | lame BennyZen athlon1
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<eagles0513875> !info lame | lame BennyZen athlon1
<ubottu> lame bennyzen athlon1: lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (hardy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<nuxil> eagles0513875, you dont need lame
<eagles0513875> i have been able to burn mp3 cds using k3b perfectly fine outa the box
<MachinTrucChose> Hi
<BennyZen> lame is just for encoding mp3s
<MachinTrucChose> How can I tell what hardware (particularly video card) I have? I tried the "Info Center" but it does not mention the videocard. Is there something else?
<nuxil> lame aint an mp3 encode :OP
<athlon1> Try with lspci and lsusb
<joey``> what's the difference between a primary partition and an extended partition?
<MachinTrucChose> athlon: it's a PCI-Express card
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: lspci
<nuxil> MachinTrucChose,  lspci | grep VGA
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose:  somewhere in that list should be what you are looking for
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<MachinTrucChose> wow, you were right
<MachinTrucChose> of course, PCI-express is still PCI
<MachinTrucChose> FYI...I just installed Windows XP (for gaming purposes) + Service Pack 2, and out of the box, my Nvidia videocard is not recognized, and neither is my PCI wireless card. Both of them worked in Ubuntu.
<MachinTrucChose> (Kubuntu)
<joey``> did you install the drivers
<MachinTrucChose> so I guess compatibility isn't so bad :)
<MachinTrucChose> joey: nope, I'm talking about out-of-the-box hardware support.
<joey``> oh
<joey``> is partioning and formatting the same thing?
<MachinTrucChose> Linux/Kubuntu is doing pretty good if I could get everything to work without drivers. And now I have to go get Nvidia drivers for my windows box (from my Kubuntu, because WinXP can't use my wireless card without drivers)
<nuxil> joey``, what kind of Q is that
<MachinTrucChose> joey: nope, partitioning is "splitting" a hard drive, formatting is erasing its contents
<nuxil> offcource its not
<joey``> nuxil: a dumb question
<joey``> i knew that before i asked :)
<nuxil> :P
<joey``> just trying to fix my external drive and get rid of kubuntu on my second hard drive :P
<eagles0513875> joey``: why you getting rid of it
<nuxil> thats a pize of cake
<joey``> because i have 2 copies
<joey``> because i'm an idiot :D
<eagles0513875> joey``: lol ok thought u had enough of kubuntu and were goign to try something else
<joey``> no
<joey``> i put kubuntu on 2nd hard drive so i could keep vista on 1st
<eagles0513875> ol
<joey``> but then i got rid of vista
<joey``> and reinstalled kubuntu on 1st hard drive
<joey``> but didn't take it off my 2nd
<MachinTrucChose> OK, one more question..."lspci" shows my wireless card, but under the "Atheros" name. It's a D-Link something-or-other, and I need the name to get the Windows driver. Is it possible to find its true name without opening the computer case?
<eagles0513875> joey``: DOWN WITH VISTA but i have to say the 64bit version of ultimate is bitter sweet
<joey``> i have vista 32 on my other desktop
<joey``> havent had any major issues with it
<eagles0513875> joey``: had to get rid of my hp oem install it was bugged like no other
<joey``> but bought a refurbed pc to put linux on
<nuxil> vista is spying on you :\
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: check under system then hardware device manager and see if it shows up in there and enable it if it says not in use then reboot and it will work
<eagles0513875> nuxil: hp put so much crud on it
<eagles0513875> nuxil: 64bit version of vista ultimate oem version of it 200 bucks no issue
<eagles0513875> s
<nuxil> eagles0513875, i rather use thouse 200 bucks on bear and stick to kubuntu
<nuxil> :p
<joey``> nuxil: i have a problem formatting
<eagles0513875> nuxil: i need windws for my games
<joey``> lemme pull up the error message
<eagles0513875> if i had my desktop machine i would be playing games on that using kubuntu
<eagles0513875> these laptops with wine are not able to play the games i want on both of mine
<joey``> darn it my copy didnt work
<joey``> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20184/
<ubuntu_> hi. i'm playing with kubuntu and I am trying to print something... all it gives me is a generic printer. Is there a way I can get mine to work with kubuntu? I have a canon mp 130
<nuxil> joey``,  ls -la /dev/sd*
<nuxil> does sdb list up
<joey``> no
<joey``> yes
<joey``> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2008-06-14 13:56 /dev/sdb
<nuxil> but no 1
<nuxil> joey``, get your hands dirty and use fdisk
<joey``> let me reboot first since thats what it says in error message
<nuxil> then create a partition on the disk. so you get /dev/sdb1
<nuxil> no need
<nuxil> for reboot
<nuxil> then mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<nuxil> with sudo
<eagles0513875> for the love of god is there any djing/ mixing software available in the repos
<Rioting_pacifist> how l do i install moonlight? do i need to compile from svn with gtk dependancies or should i just compile the non-gtk dependancies
<eagles0513875> nuxil: im doing linux cert and i have gotten my hands dirty with fdisk at times i get myself confused
<eagles0513875> !moonlight
<ubottu> Factoid moonlight not found
<eagles0513875> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in hardy
<nuxil> eagles0513875, confused with fdisk ?
<nuxil> how is that possible
<eagles0513875> nuxil: lol not much any more i was when i was trying to get kubuntu onto my 4gb pendrive
<Rioting_pacifist> eagles0513875: yes theres a couple of programs but im not sure which are good
<eagles0513875> Rioting_pacifist: im willing to try em all
<eagles0513875> Rioting_pacifist: i know about jack and jackd audio server there is alot of software for that but then i would have to change the amarok back end for that from xine to jack
<eagles0513875> nuxil: im a linux fanatic though kubuntu in particular
<nuxil> eagles0513875, same here..
<eagles0513875> nuxil: have you had any experience with spamassassin
<genii> !lmms
<ubottu> Factoid lmms not found
<genii> Hmm
<genii> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2524 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<eagles0513875> genii: think the bots borked
<nuxil> eagles0513875, nop
<eagles0513875> !lame
<ubottu> Factoid lame not found
<Rioting_pacifist> jack doesnt replace xine it replaces alsa
<eagles0513875> Rioting_pacifist: got it
<nuxil> eagles0513875, what are you using it with ? postfix ?
<eagles0513875> nuxil: my isp ovr where i am right now doesnt provide spam filtering for their emails
<eagles0513875> nuxil:  im thinking of setting up some servers to filter emails then probably use postfix or something like send mail to fwd the emails to the proper addresses
<eagles0513875> right now i havent even gotten the go ahead
<nuxil> postfix is pretty much strait forward to setup.. it even easyer if you use webmin to configure it with
<nuxil> @ eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> nuxil: i heard ebox is better to use the webmin
<eagles0513875> nuxil: if i am doing my cert i would rather get used to the cli
<eagles0513875> commands im pretty decent with em but would like more experience
<nuxil> well. ebox is purly dedicated to jobs like that.
<eagles0513875> nuxil: i have messed around with ebox
<nuxil> but i like webmin.
<nuxil> we all have our fav tools ;)
<eagles0513875> nuxil: if worse comes to worse i can ask my linux teacher he is a linux guru to be doing the sr level certification from lpi. he has a setup like what im doign offering spam filtering and if i remember correctly with the server based in the usa hes able to filter bout 1,000 or so emails a min using spammassassin clamav and if im not mistaken postfix
<eagles0513875> lol yep
<Rioting_pacifist> eagles0513875: wierd im looking through repos and cant seem to find any djing software but i do rember installing some when i first tried out 6.10
 * eagles0513875 doh
<eagles0513875> Rioting_pacifist: i think im goign to try the jack stuff thats out there
<eagles0513875> there is alot of djing stuff for jack
<nuxil> time for some food.
<MachinTrucChose> what is the difference between normal boot and "recovery mode" boot in the Grub boot menu?
<eagles0513875> nuxil: i probably wont be on since i soon gotta get ready for a party lol
<nuxil> ;) heh im going to a party myslef ;)
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: basically if something happens and you cant boot the system it has vry vry min stuff just the necessary files to fix ur installation
 * eagles0513875 into amarok channel i go
<MachinTrucChose> eagles: OK, thanks
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: no prob
<lovre> how can i have remote desktop control over windows xp machine? To see desktop and all? From linux?
<biovore> krdp
<biovore> rdp://<windowbox_IP>
<biovore> make sure windows has remote desktop enabled
<biovore> might need to install rdesktop to get it work though...
<lovre> biovore: any other ways?
<biovore> vnc
<biovore> install vnc server on windows
<MachinTrucChose> ok, I'm narrowing down my problem. My keyboard is disabled at the following time: after the motherboard posts (ie, GRUB starts loading), until Kubuntu's loading progress bar is at 25%. Anyone have any idea why? I need to type stuff in Grub manually but the keyboard's just dead (I tested by pressing Num Lock repeatedly and watching its LED)
<biovore> then you can connect using a vnc client
<biovore> MachinTrucChose: P4 mobo?
<lovre> biovore: i like vnc idea better.
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: you have a different keyboard to test with
<MachinTrucChose> biovore: LGA 775. But I had no such issue before, when I only  had Kubuntu installed (I installed XP, and had to repair Grub).
<lovre> biovore: what vnc software would you suggest?
<MachinTrucChose> I have no PS/2 keyboard.
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: if you have usb try usb
<MachinTrucChose> this is a USB keyboard
<biovore> MachinTrucChose: I had this issue as well on my P4 i875p
<biovore> never really narrowed it down..
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: iin regards to ur xp installation and repairng grub try installing xp first leaving freespace for linux and then install linux after windows
<MachinTrucChose> it's gotta be a hardware/motherboard issue
<somdev> Can I use Kopete to talk with my friends ?
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: what happened there in regards to xp and having to repair grub
<MachinTrucChose> eagles: they're on separate hard drives, it shouldn't be an issue
<biovore> somdev: supports AIM/ICQ and some others
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose: windows uses ntbootloader and linux uses grub and grub tricks the ntboot loader to use grub
<eagles0513875> to boot into windows
<biovore> well not really..  just throws the CPU to start executing code of the other disk (Chainloader +1)
<MachinTrucChose> eagles: I have 1 SATA and 1 IDE hard drive. I installed Kubuntu on the SATA but the bootloader went on the IDE drive for some reason. I unplugged it (leaving only IDE), installed Windows on IDE, replugged SATA, followed Ubuntu.com instructions on restoring Grub, now Kubuntu boots fine.
<somdev> I have gmail account And use jabber. will that work ?
<biovore> MachinTrucChose: probably picked the IDE drive because its first in the boot order
<MachinTrucChose> but I can't go back to Windows. I wanted to type Grub commands (on the Grub commandline) to see what I need to put in my menu.lst. In any case, since the keyboard doesn't work, even if I got XP to work I would be unable to select between Kubuntu and XP.
<biovore> somdev: jabber works
<eagles0513875> biovore: i have to agree with ya on that
<MachinTrucChose> I'll try to play around with the BIOS settings to see if I can do something to make the keyboard work again.
<eagles0513875> MachinTrucChose:  how old is the keyboard
<biovore> MachinTrucChose: I don't think a USB keyboard will work untill udev starts up, the default kernel for ubuntu disable the bios fallback stuff, I believe
<MachinTrucChose> biovore: how can I access the BIOS then?
<biovore> thats before the linux kernel starts..
<biovore> bios emulates the USB keyboard as a PS2
<biovore> its weird thing..
<somdev> Do i need to install any additional package, to enable voice chat ?
<MachinTrucChose> also, I never had this issue before I played around with installing WinXP. When I only had Ubuntu, I could move around in the Grub menu.lst, it was responding to my keyboard.
<eagles0513875> laer all
<eagles0513875> later
<MachinTrucChose> bye
<biovore> MachinTrucChose: yes.. the default kernel disable the bios ps2 emulation stuff.. when udev starts should start working then..
<biovore> probably will need a PS2 keyboard to get it all working..
<MachinTrucChose> biovore: ouch. But why did I not have this problem 2 days ago?
<biovore> linux was probably starting the USB driver and you got your keyboard picked up by USB input drivers
<ruben> I have a problem with wireless connection, I when I enable it, it just turns back to "disabled"
<MachinTrucChose> if you say I'll need a PS2 keyboard, then OK
<MachinTrucChose> thanks for the help. I'm gonna reboot and give it a last shot in BIOS.
<biovore> I think all USB keyboards come with a little adapter to make it a PS2
<MachinTrucChose> I'll see if I can find one at work. Thanks. I'm gonna reboot now. ;)
<biovore> bbl
<console_jockey> I'm trying to use a USB floppy driver.  I'm running kubuntu hardy.  lspci shows the device, but when I attempt to mount /dev/fd0 I get nothing.  I'm sure I'm doing it wrong.  Suggestions?
<ruben> How do I enable wireless connection in Kubuntu, I tried enabling it in System settings - Network settings, but it just turns back to disabled. In windows it works
<RiotingPacifist> ruben: do you have the drivers installed for your chip?
<_sourcemaker> how can i configure kdrc so that i can connect a other linux box via gui?
<console_jockey> nm. it a looks as though the device is /dev/sdb not /dev/fd0
<ruben> RiotingPacifist, i don't know? how do i do it
<RiotingPacifist> !jokey
<ubottu> Factoid jokey not found
<RiotingPacifist> !jockey
<ubottu> Factoid jockey not found
<ruben> but i thinks so because it stands in the list "wlan0" and I can choose "enable interface" but then it just turns back to disabled
<brand0con> how can i launch the kde system settings
<RiotingPacifist> you should have a program running in your system tray otherwise run the command kdeusdo jockey-kde
<brand0con> i removed it from my menu
<brand0con> thx
<RiotingPacifist> ruben: do you know what chipset you have some have very broken OSS drivers
<brand0con> kde system settings via terminal or run command?
<brand0con> whats the command  anyone
<RiotingPacifist> brand0con: systemsettings
<ruben> I dont know, its a laptop I lent from my university, my own one is broke but I need lunix for some programs
<brand0con> weird not installed
<Telroth|Sleep> I need some help with my DVD drive. The BIOS allows me to boot from it (kubuntu 8.04 dvd), but the drive does not show up at all when running an installed system (kubuntu 8.04 (/dev/scd0 doesn't exist), Vista SP1 (No Optical drives show up in device manager)). Any help is welcome.
<brand0con> it wasnt installed.  works now thanks
<ruben> havent had any problem with Ubuntu on my own (broken) laptop, but I thought lets try kde for once :)
<RiotingPacifist> brand0con maybe you were looking for kcontrol
<ruben> Can I look somewhere wich chipset it is?
<RiotingPacifist> lspci will list it but it might not be obvious, erm it could just be a networkmanager problem, im not sure what the best way to fix this is
<costa58> #italian
<RiotingPacifist> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RiotingPacifist> if its working nm-tool should output what driver its using
<costa58> nessuno italiano
<RiotingPacifist> Telroth|Sleep: sounds like a bios problem, perhaps its in legacy mode or something
<RiotingPacifist> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RiotingPacifist> is that what you were looking for?
<Telroth|Sleep> RiotingPacifist, there aren't any settings in the BIOS reguarding that (Lenovo Y710). The drive showed up initially, and I could install programs and whatnot in Vista. I have not changed any BIOS settings, so I don't think it's the BIOS
<maestro-giacomo> ciao a tutti
<Berte> Hi all, i want to configure my dualscreen.  What is the best way to do it in hardy kde4? My card is ati 1300 dual headed.
<zach_> my stuffed tux stabbed me when i told him i forgot what file i need to edit to mount my hdd
<zach_> o.o
<zabbadapp> Question about Adept: There are several updates available, but I don't want kernel 2.6.24-18 installed (since suspend didn't work with '-17' and according to forum neither does with '-18', so I select '-16' in grub on boot-up -- which still suspends OK. If '-18' installs I can no longer select '-16' since I can only see one previous kernel in grub) ... How do I unselect linux-(headers|image|resticted|ubuntu)-* from
<zabbadapp> Adepts list? And exactly which? And do I need to unselect xserver or anything else from the list? Those marked as upgradeable has the choice "request removal" which partly sounds like it will remove the package from the system all together.
<zach_> o.o
<zabbadapp> Or how do I get grub to keep a history of more kernels when updating the OS?
<RiotingPacifist> zach_:  you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Dishivlatavish> Hi, my flash plugin stopped working after upgrading to ff3 in Hardy Heron x86_64. I followed this howto but to no avail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<Dishivlatavish> although libflashplayer.so and npwrapper.libflashplayer.so are both there in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, nothing shows up in about:plugins on ff3. Running ff3 from shell and typing in about:plugins shows :    Unknown option on the command line: --info   Error parsing option on the command line: --info
<Berte> hmm, i did remove something in my menu bar, i can't see running applications in my menu bar anymore, how can i put it back?
<zach_> RiotingPacifist, duh my stuffed tux told me that ;p
<RiotingPacifist> Berte: do you mean the entire bar or just the bit that shows apps
<Berte> the bit that shows apps
<Berte> well i did delete .kde & .kde4 now :-) so i have it back
<Berte> but i suppose there is a better solution ;-)
<lovre> i cant use grep on pdf files because they are in binary format. Is there any other way?
<lovre> I need to search for a text in lots and lots of files.
<drurew> is there a gdesklets irc room ?
<EightiesK> is there anyway to make the kmenu open when pressing a button?
<RiotingPacifist> Berte: you just needed to add the taskbar applet to the pannel
<Dishivlatavish> Hi, my flash plugin stopped working after upgrading to ff3 in Hardy Heron x86_64. I followed this howto but to no avail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490
<RiotingPacifist> EightiesK: yes bind it using systemsettings>regional>shortcut keys
<drurew> !gdesklets
<ubottu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<drurew> !gdesklets
<sorin> Hi ! i have here a NVidia GeForce 6600 graphic card ! after installing nvidai driver from adept manager at first shutdown i have a blank screen
<sorin> if i restart the pc is working ,my driver is vanishing only at shutdown
<sorin> any  help ?
<console_jockey> I have an odd situation where k3b seems to cause my dvd burner to shutdown (for lack of a better term).  I can access the drive so long as I don't run k3b, but once I do the drive physically stop responding.  I can't open the drive from the front panel and linux reports no device.  What might be the issue?
<console_jockey> note: running kubuntu hardy on dell desktop.
<EightiesK> RiotingPacifist: ... how...
<lovre> noone knows if there is something to search PDF files in linux?
<Pennycook> lovre: You mean to search an open PDF file?  I think pressing Ctrl + F in KPDF works
<console_jockey> kpdf has a text search capability, but I'm not aware of a cli command
<harun> selam
<lovre> Pennycook: no, i mean to search hundreds of files without opening. Like i do with grep for normal text files. But grep doesnt work on pdf since it is stored in binary format.
<EightiesK> RiotingPacifist: ????
<RiotingPacifist> run systemsettings or kcontrol , and in the keyboard shortcuts section setv pane>, popup launch menu to whatever you want (its currently alt+f1)
<jc-denton> is there a network manager applet for kde 4.1?
<jc-denton> i can use the gnome nm-applet
<jc-denton> but it's not very pretty
<EightiesK> anyone else?
<sorin> i have here a geforce 6600 graphic card . i install the driver , after required restrt is working nice ,but after shutdown is going away, i have only a black screen after kubuntu logo screen
<RiotingPacifist> EightiesK:[20:45] <RiotingPacifist> run systemsettings or kcontrol , and in the keyboard shortcuts section setv pane>, popup launch menu to whatever you want (its currently alt+f1)
<RiotingPacifist> *panel
<RiotingPacifist> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<plovs__> a friend of mine wants to start to do some programming in qt, what packages to install as a minimum?
<fungos> hi
<RiotingPacifist> qt is c++ right? so build-essentials a nice IDE and libqt libqt-dev (last 2 might have a different name) would probably be enough
<fungos> yup. kdevelop is good
<fungos> im having trouble to get nvidia drivers working on 8.04. I tried everything (read a lot on ubuntu forums and eveywhere). Anybody can help me?
<plovs__> ok, we'll try kdevelop
<EightiesK> RiotingPacifist: so theres no way to just make it the win key... huh...
<sorin> fungos: i have the same problem here
<RiotingPacifist> EightiesK: yes just bind it to the win key
<fungos> sorin: I tried nviida official driver, it works after install. but after a reboot it doesnt work anymore
<sorin> fungos what problem you have ?
<sorin> Yes is the same problem at my pc
<reagleBRKLN> I want to print an image 4 times on a sheet of paper? is there a trivial way? or do I have to construct such an image?
<sorin> after reboot just a black screen
<fungos> sorin: this is so weird and boring :S
<EightiesK> RiotingPacifist: it won't let me.
<fungos> sorin: yes. And that System > Hardware Driver Manager dont show anything!
<EightiesK> its like...  its used as alt.
<fungos> there are alot of threads about this problems, but none of them has any reasonable explaination and fully working solution
<sorin> fungos: i search all the forums and i don't found any help for that problem
<fungos> yeah, this simple sux
<RiotingPacifist> EightiesK: you apear to be correct the win key can only be used as a mondifier, not sure if you can work round that limitation
<sorin> is one but is very hard from my family to use
<fungos> and looks like nowhere nobody is capable to solve this
<EightiesK> RiotingPacifist: well it works in FC3 with kde installed.
<sorin>  at grub boot page push e to edit the boot line and try initdr-image to booting
<RiotingPacifist> dont think anybody is about at the moment, all i can recomend is to read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto and to come back when the chanel is busier and use the free driver for now
<fungos> I wont give up, I will continue trying here. if anybody knows how to solve plz contact me at fungos at gmail.
<Telroth|Sleep> fungos, you're trying to get nvidia drivers installed?
<fungos> yes
<fungos> it works after install, but after a boot they just gone
<RiotingPacifist> EightiesK: well in that case it is doable probably just requires a different xmodmap or something like that or changing something in other keyboard settings
<Telroth|Sleep> fungos, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Telroth|Sleep> then, use "sudo nvidia-settings" to configure the driver
<EightiesK> anyone know if theres a dock i could add to kde3... like macosx has?
<EightiesK> i've been looking...
<EightiesK> no luck.
<Telroth|Sleep> EightiesK, kleardock, ksmoothdock
<fungos> yeah, I got X working, but no glx
<EightiesK> thanks
<Telroth|Sleep> i've experienced performance issues with them, but others seem to have them working decently
<fungos> when on nvidia-settings "OpenLG/GLX Information" it only shows: "Fail to query the GLX server vendor."
<Telroth|Sleep> fungos, those programs should configure X to run with glx properly
<fungos> ok,  I will retry, need restart X
<fungos> brb
<lovre> how do i save result of ls to a variable?
<b0nn> Hi all, I upgraded my xserver-core yesterday, and now, after a period of unsuse, my touchpad mouse dies.  The only way to restart it thus far has been to reboot the laptop
<b0nn> unuse
<b0nn> any ideas for reverting to the old xserver, or restarting w/ever is dying?
<fero> hi
<fero> do you read me?=
<Telroth|Sleep> yes
<aenigma> Anybody want to help me with an issue I am having with kubuntu?
<Telroth|Sleep> aenigma, just post the problem/question
<gocKe> hi everyone
<aenigma> Alright, I have been trying to get wol and suspend working right on my computer and last night I put another network card in it to see if it would work. It didn't so I went back to the onboard network card and had some /etc/hosts issues with sudo not resolving hostname, I got that fixed but now when I shutdown it hangs when trying to shutdown alsa.
<aenigma> It says "WARNING: invoke-rc.d called during shutdown sequence" and it will just scroll that over and over until I shut the computer off.
<Telroth|Sleep> aenigma, what system changes have been made recently?
<aenigma> The weird thing is that I removed alsa and alsa-utils with apt-get remove --purge and it would go to suspend after booting
<aenigma> well swapping network cards was the main system change, and it started as soon as I went back to my built-in ethernet card
<aenigma> oh and it will also hang trying to shutdown alsa when I startup, it is baffling
<aenigma> The only way to boot up is by using recovery and selecting resume, so apparently recovery is skipping some script that usually starts
<aenigma> I was thinking it was alsa-utils script because when I invoke it with ./etc/rc2.d/S50alsa-utils it will do the same thing, but removing it just gave me the problem with the computer going into standby while loading kubuntu.
<crimsun> aenigma: you don't really need alsa-utils's udev script invoked if you don't mind ALSA state not being (re)stored.
<crimsun> aenigma: i.e., if you use PulseAudio and/or kmix, restoration is done automatically.
<monk3y> anyone have an idea when i try to "add a new key" to Wine in registry editor, it says "Invalid Handle"?
<monk3y> trying to configure WoW
<aenigma> Well I did remove alsa completely, and it just introduced another problem altogether.
<aenigma> so I guess alsa isn't really the problem, which is what is confusing me
<tristan_> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crimsun> aenigma: well, the problem is that it's not altogether clear to a casual user what package contains what.
<aenigma> yeah, but I fail to see who alsa has anything to do with suspend
<crimsun> for instance, alsa-utils contains the udev rule, and alsa-base contains the suspend script.
<aenigma> hmmm
<crimsun> I'm thinking we probably just need to drop multiuser /and/ default semantics for the initscript
<aenigma> how would I do that?
<crimsun> the only time it really makes sense to restore is pre-desktop, and the only time it really makes sense to store is pre-shutdown/reboot/suspend
<crimsun> aenigma: sorry, I'm just thinking aloud.  I maintained the ALSA bits for a longish time.
<aenigma> oh
<stripedcat> ANYONE FROM RUSSIA HERE?
<aenigma_> Yeah, running alsa force-reload does it every time
<Rioting_pacifist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fungos> Telroth|Sleep: well, I got nvidia working now (with Nvidia official drivers, not ubuntu) but I havent glxinfo here. why?
<holycow> i think  you haveto install mesa-utils
<Telroth|Sleep> yeah glxgears/glxinfo are in mesa-utils or another package
<fungos> yah! nice.
<fungos> well, I got it working after removing everything related with nvidia and libglx. nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-new-kernel-source, NVIDIA...sh --uninstall, rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extension/libglx.so.* .. then installed official NVIDIA again and rebooted to test.
<Laptzo> I have a TravelMate 6292 and my Wifi LED does not work? can anyone please help me? And where is an icon which lets me connect to wifi signals??
<_sourcemaker> is there already a stable kde 4 version?
<slow-motion> hi
<Blissex> _sourcemaker: yes.
<Blissex> Laptzo: usually there is a physical switch to enable the wifi.
<_sourcemaker> Blissex: kde 4.1b or kde 4.0.5?
<Laptzo> Blissex: well the LED is not working
<Blissex> _sourcemaker: the 4.0 series is stable, just slightly less complete than 4.1 will be.
<sergio_> hola a todos
<sergio_> tengo una duda
<sergio_> como instalo los juegos en ambiente kde3.5
<sergio_> ???
<engineer> apt-get install kde-games
<engineer> sudo apt-get install kde-games
<lovre> how do i install all windows fonts on kubuntu
<lovre> ?
<Nece228> lovre: easy
<Nece228> here: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Nece228> lovre: do you have windows in your computer too?
<bfrog> any suggestions on what the best ati driver out there is at the moment?
<lovre> yes, i have windows on my computer too
<lovre> hes gone :S
<diego_23> hi!
<schumbi> lovre: as a vm? or dual boot?
<schumbi> Hi
<lovre> schumbi: dual boot
<schumbi> i kicked windows off 1 1/2 year ago :)
<lovre> schumbi: should i copy all fonts or what?
<lovre> schumbi: some applications i run under wine have problems with fonts
<lovre> schumbi: what do i do
<schumbi> hm have you wine corectly configured?
<lovre> schumbi: i believe so
<lovre> schumbi: its just the font is too too smaaaal, i hardly see it
<lovre> schumbi: i guess its using the wrong one
<jals> hey this is a silly little issue, but my "system settings" button has disappeared in the K menu and been replaced by a "system settings" menu item which expands with the options, anyway to revert that?
<vamsi> Hi there. I have a quick question. I just downloaded a small program. In order to run it, I had to chmod the .sh file and run it from konsole as ./filename.sh and it works. how do I put this in the k-menu?
<schumbi> lovre: hm i run winecfg but there is sadly no way to configure it
<lovre> vamsi: right click the k-menu and select menu editor
<lovre> vamsi: there you can configure stuff
<lovre> schumbi: how do i install all windows fonts?
<vamsi> lovre: i was there. at the place where it says 'command', what do i enter?
<Sadr> is there a feature in Kubuntu that shows you your available memory? like, if it's close to an override... TuneUp for windows had this useful feature
<lovre> enter /full/path/to/script.sh
<lovre> Sadr: free
<lovre> Sadr: free -m
<vamsi> lovre: oh. I was putting the full path in the Work Path area
<schumbi> lovre: sorry i don't know
<lovre> schumbi: ok
<cara> Hi all, how do I set the date and time format in KDE4?
<cara> I want to switch from 24 hour to 12 hour format
<vamsi> lovre:great, thank you very much.
<lovre> vamsi: np
<jals> so no way to revert to a single system settings option?
<Rioting_pacifist> jals: you can manually readd systemsettings and remove the system settings menu
<engineer> cara in system settings
<jals> true i suppose, just kinda curious where it went
<jals> i must've done something to convert it to an expandable option like that
<cara> yeah engineer when I click there everything is grayed out
<Rioting_pacifist> jals: its wierd because the AFAIK the 2 are controlled by completly different settings, the menu is controlled by panel settings and unless thats done something clever, the menu entry is seperatly controlled by k menu editor
<jussi01> cara: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<jals> ok i can happily readd the system settings option: what would be the command for it?
<jals> systemsettings doesn't seem to do it
<Rioting_pacifist> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<jals> says system settings is not installed, maybe i somehow removed it?
<Rioting_pacifist> unless by default kubuntu uses kcontrol
<Rioting_pacifist> no wonder people have been getting confused with my instructions :S oops, i must of installed systemsettings without even noticing
<jals> thing is though, i liked the system settings menu that was on here at first
<jals> but i've clearly done something to remove it
<Rioting_pacifist> try running kcontrol that might be the default one
<jals> i tried, it's not the one that was there before...
<jals> this is the one i'm after - http://kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<jals> ok it was kde-systemsettings i was after
<jals> just installed it via apt
<hotpocket> hello
<jucs_> hi
 * cara tries to be patient
<cara> but this 24h format is driving me nucking futs lol
<lars__> right click on the clock
<lars__> adjust date and time
<cara> lars__: its not available
 * cara said that it was grayed out earlier
<jals> yeah oddly when i click it nothing happens
<lars__> hmm
<lars__> restart the computer?
<cara> I did
<cara> but when I go KDE Menu->System Settings->Date and Time everything is grayed out
<schumbi> cara: do run it as su?
<lars__> did you click on administrator mode?
<cara> how do you run it as su?
<cara> and there's no administrator mode
 * cara is sooooooooooo lost lol
<schumbi> hm edit the kmenu and put kdesudo befor the command
<engineer> cara kdesu <application>
<cara> ok so what's the app name for the clock?
<theFATMAN>  i need a good format to format video converter, any suggestions?
<schumbi> in kde3 /usr/bin/kcmshell 'kde-clock.desktop'
<schumbi> or so
<lars__> What format to what format?
<theFATMAN> lars_any to any, really
<theFATMAN> lars_:in this instance, i need to convert ISO to avi or xvid
<Walzmyn> anybody know why I don't get a sound from pidgin upon message receipt even though i've got it set to sound?
<GodFather> how do I add a second panel to kde4
<Walzmyn> GodFather, there's a kde channel that might be more help
<Walzmyn> GodFather, excuse me, kde4 channel
<lars__> but do you want another desktop?
<GodFather> Walzmyn, thanks
<GodFather> lars__, i want a panel at the top and bottom, like I was able to have in kde3
<Walzmyn> GodFather, I know alot of stuff dealing with the panel is not in yet
<Walzmyn> GodFather, it may or may not be possible right now
<GodFather> perhaps I jumped into kde4 too early, it's been very difficult today trying to move into kde4
<Walzmyn> GodFather, i'm looking verymuch forward to it, but I'm waiting for a few more features
<CH1C0> hi all
<CH1C0> this is my first visit ti IRC using Konversation
<schumbi> CH1C0: it works ;) i am able to rad you
<schumbi> read
<CH1C0> geoff?
<inobi_> hi everybody
<hyper_ch> hiho, for some reason kontact doesn't fetch any email anymore...
<hyper_ch> and also no rss feed with akreggator
<ubuntu__> hjh
<hotpocket> could someone help me setup a ubuntu ftp server?
<djouallah> hi what is the version of the kde4.1 beta availabe in kubuntu (4.0.82) ?
<rulr_> i am on ubuntu, how to install kubuntu
<romunov> how about sudo apt-get install kde-desktop?
<rulr_> omw
<JoshOvki> romunov: isnt it  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<rulr_> what?!
<rulr_> wait, wich one is it?
<djouallah> soory to ask this stupid question i am installing kde4.1 beta, and had fellowed the instuctio, but i find it installing kde and openoffice
<JoshOvki> rulr_: try  sudo apt-get install kde-desktop    if that doesnt work try it with kubuntu-desktop
<rulr_> JoshOvki: kde-desktop does NOT work, kubuntu-dektop does, thx
#kubuntu 2008-06-15
<JoshOvki> rulr_: no problem :)
<rulr_> i need to ask
<rulr_> is it isntalling over ubuntu, or with ubuntu
<djouallah> rulr_, with ubuntu
<hotpocket> could someone help me with devilspie?
<hotpocket> I can'
<hotpocket> i can't get my terminal to be set as my desktop background =/
<rulr> that means it will be dual boot?
<djouallah> rulr, no
<william_> is there a FOSS pdf editor?
<hotpocket> brb
<djouallah> ubuntu and kubuntu is the os, the difference is in the Graphic user interfeace rulr
<hotpocket> could someone help me set my terminal as my desktop background using devilspie?
<JoshOvki> rulr: where you login there will be an option to open up kde or gnome
<hotpocket> heres the link to the tutorial
<hotpocket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<rulr> ok, kubuntu is downloading now
<djouallah> ubuntu = linux + gnome rulr
<rulr> i know
<rulr> and kubuntu = linux plus kde
<djouallah> rulr, yep
<rulr> gnome is slow, i will give try for kde
<hotpocket> rulr: how slow is it?
<djouallah> so in ubuntu u can choise what u want kde gnome or xfce
<rulr> like opening firefox and freezing...
<hotpocket> oh wow
<hotpocket> what are your system specs?
<engineer> not slow here
<rulr> is there command in irssi to list it automatically
 * djouallah is using xubuntu with 256 ram and it is damn fast
<rulr> wow
<rulr> i have 512 ram
<rulr> 1.6 Ghz intel celeron
<djouallah> rulr, it is more then enough
<rulr> but only one particion
<engineer> (CPU 1) Intel® Core™2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz (2048KB L2 Cache, U2E1) @ 1000MHz (166MHz FSB), 10% load
<engineer> (RAM module 1) 2GB, form factor: SODIMM, type: DRAMOther (RAM module 2) 2GB, form factor: SODIMM, type: DRAMOther
<hotpocket> could someone help me with a problem?
<djouallah> rulr, do have windows installed
<rulr> well this is my 2 years old notebook
<rulr> my pc is ultra fast for this
<engineer> so is mine
<engineer> hotpocket what's up?
<rulr> but linux is shit for nforce motherboards
<hotpocket> help with this devilspie tutorial
<hotpocket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<rulr> always problems between them
<engineer> nothing here
<hotpocket> getting my terminal to be my desktop background
<hotpocket> all ive gotten is to have my terminal be transparant and show my desktop background =/
<engineer> hotpocket don't you like yakuake?
<hotpocket> yakuake?
<engineer> yep
<rulr> i just adore spining cube, not for fun but for work
<engineer> more geekish
<rulr> helping me alot
<hotpocket> whats yakuake?
<engineer> it's a console-quake-like
<rulr> ok, installation is finished, should i restart
<hotpocket> could someone help me setup a ubuntu ftp server?
<hotpocket> just as a little project, i will have it running on my computer
<engineer> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<hotpocket> then what?
<engineer> then google for sample configs
<engineer> and apply them on your system
<hotpocket> thanks
<rulr> some error
<rulr> what should i do, here it is: http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/1813/screenshotkh0.png
<mitchelhajime> alguem poderia me ensinar a copilar um driver de placa de som?
<rulr> si si, speak eng man
<rulr> hello
<rulr> anyone
<rulr> http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/1813/screenshotkh0.png
<mkz> can anyone recommend an audio equalizer gui that will let me treak bass/trebel/echo ect. for playback (not recording)?
<engineer> mitchelhajime normalmente é -> ./configure && make && make install
<mitchelhajime> 	
<mitchelhajime> someone could teach me how to compile a driver of sound?
<engineer> rulr Instead of asking whether anyone works with something you need help with, please save time by asking your actual question. If someone knows and wants/has time to help, perhaps he/she will.
<rulr> that is acutal question
<engineer> this is kubuntu
<engineer> you should ask in ubuntu channel
<rulr> can you just take a look for screenshot
<mitchelhajime> 	
<mitchelhajime> I can not compile the driver
<rulr> ok i will write it here
<mkz> rulr: clearly he did, that's how he knew it was an ubuntu question
<engineer> rulr precisely because you're running gnome in the snapshot
<engineer> i told you to go to the ubuntu channel
<mitchelhajime> ok
<rulr> engineer: i loged on kde desktop
<engineer> that looks like gnome to me
<rulr> i restarted pc and it was blue kubuntu enviroment, desktop started and i got that error
<mkz> it's clearly metacity
<mkz> did you install a gnome app that may have installed metacity?
<mkz> I've run into that with kubuntu, where gnome and metacity were installed and the default was changed to metacity
<mkz> restart your desktop (ctrl-alt-backspace) and besure you are set to kde
<rulr> i am really really new on linux generaly, but i am sure i have loged on kubuntu
<rulr> i will restart again
<engineer> rulr log off
<mkz> rulr: you needn't restart
<rulr> ok
<engineer> right click in the login screen
<engineer> select session
<engineer> kde or kde4
<engineer> then login
<mkz> rulr: follow engineer's suggestion.  If you reload the wm with ctrl-alt-backspace you will be returned to the login screen where you can select the wm... be sure to select kde or kde4 as appropriate
<RULR> gosh, i didnt expect so big difference between gnome and kde
<RULR> this one is more windows like
<engineer> ...
<engineer> i told ya you didn't login into kde
<engineer> it's like the diference between croacia and albania
<mkz> really?  your going with croacia and albania to describe the difference between gnome and kde?  hmm... :)
<RULR> croatia
<Guest58514> adam
<Guest58514> bonsoir
<engineer> good evening
<engineer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Guest58514> bonsoir
<jesus_> hola
<jesus_> yo soy usuario de gnome, he instalado kubuntu 3 y la verdad es que me gusta. He intentado instalar kde 4 sobre kubuntu 3 y la verdad es que ademas de dupoklicarme algunos programas me ha dado bastante problemas y en general lo veo dificil de usar
<jesus_> qe pensais al respectp??
<engineer> use kde3
<engineer> kde4 ain't "stable enough"
<jesus_> si yo pienso lo mismo kde esta myuy bien a ver si en el proximo kubuntu se integra mejro el 4
<engineer> wait for the official kde release
<engineer> i'm sure kubuntu will integrate it nicely
<engineer> but for now the most productive WM is kde3 to me
<jesus_> tranks you
<jesus_> i think so
<RULR> how should i turn off my touchpad
<RULR> and turn off mouse acceleration
<RULR> i am kind of lost now on kde
<engineer> system settings
<RULR> where is touchpad
<RULR> cant find it
<engineer> use the Fn keys
<RULR> engineer: is there anywhere in settings how to turn off touchpad
<engineer> without changing xorg config file
<engineer> i don't know
<engineer> but my Fn keys work fine
<RULR> what is your key combination
<engineer> fn+f7
<RULR> well i dont have shortcut to turn off touchpad on my lap
<charis> Hello. I want to run the command "sudo aticonfig --set-powerstate=1" on boot. I tried put this command into rc.local but it didn't work. Something else I can do?
<RULR> engineer: lets change xorg config, i really need my touchpad off
<engineer> RULR http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<illriginal> anyone know a good wma to mp3 converter?
<Feijo_BR> my adept stop updating, it dont show anymore the update icon next to the clock
<Feijo_BR> but it show on my girlfriend access, but shes not on admin group, sudo refuses her password, hehe
<Feijo_BR> am I alone?
<mr---t-> no I just don't know how to help you
<Feijo_BR> ok, thought wierd 5 minutes without msgs
<RULR> god damn, error on downloading every package, am going for restart
<flaccid> Feijo_BR: sorry you have a problem, i just got here
<Feijo_BR> flaccid: hi, my adept stop showing the update icon, do you know a manual command so I can run every week or with cron?
<flaccid> Feijo_BR: just goto alf+f2 and run adept_notifier
<flaccid> thats the icon... if you don't use sessions, put it in autostart :)
<Feijo_BR> yeah! Thanks a lot brow
<flaccid> npromblemo
<mukund> get
<Feijo_BR> wow, 51 updates hehehe
<mukund> more
<mukund> who
<gebs> gnome the best
<gebs> :D
<myk_robinson> little help.. How do i turn off the desktop effects from console? WHen i log in, the screen jumps back to the login screen.
<myk_robinson> i know there is a file i can edit to turn it off, but i cant remember what it is
<jals> this isnt' so much a kubuntu question, but someone here's bound to know, do i want to set resampling on when i rip cds?
<myk_robinson> anyone? what is the text file that holds the settings for desktop effects?
<draik> How do I run two commands at once?
<_CrashMaster_> draik: use the | character to seperate commands
<draik> The root of my question is really, Who has gone through the Basic Missions from HackThisSite.Org? I can't get past level 7 and I'm getting stuck with my commands.
<draik> _CrashMaster_: I hope that works. Thanks
<draik> Nope. That didn't do it.
<draik> I'm trying to get it to open up in a new window, I think. I'm using "screen | cd / | ls"
<myk_robinson> ummm. nevermind...
<myk_robinson> if anyone else ever has this problem, log in using a failsafe session, and run desktop-effects-kde4
<myk_robinson> then you can turn it off.
<myk_robinson> never did find what file to edit though
<draik> The command "cal" is already there. You input the rest. How would I go about opening a new terminal/prompt and view the contents of / ?
<damien__> Does anyone in here use Pidgin?
<jaime_> i do
<damien__> Are you able to message people right now? I can't even after resetting my computer and my router.
<damien__> I mean, I can message them, they just don't get the messages.
<damien__> Hm, nevermind.
<jaime_> you need to checkk the port messenger uses
<luis> hola a todos
<luis> hello
<dr_Willis> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<F-u-z-z-Y> Hi there, I am having problems with evolution mail (/driver?? issues) I can start and run evolution normally when i have my wireless network card switched off (using the switch on the front of the laptop) But when i have the Wireless enable (and connected) Evolution mail runs extremely slow. eg, takes 5 mins after click file for the menu to appear, etc. What can i do to fix it? upgrade wireless drivers perhaps? how? please help......
<F-u-z-z-Y> p.s. also tried reinstalling evolution mail
<flaccid> hmmm no idea. check top when its going slow to see if a process is using a lot of cpu
<F-u-z-z-Y> hang on i'll do it now
<F-u-z-z-Y> might take a while cos the wireless is enabled! lol
<attila> Hello, could somebody help me to install a vid driver I just downloaded?
<flaccid> just ask attila
<flaccid> more likely to get a response
<F-u-z-z-Y> ** still waiting for evolution to load :( **
<flaccid> F-u-z-z-Y: what is happening in top in konsole while it does?
<F-u-z-z-Y> please explain, im quiet new to linux
<attila> The tar.gz folder has instructions but cant seem to make it work
<flaccid> F-u-z-z-Y: goto konsole, run the command top and see if it reports cpu useage overflow
<flaccid> !doestnwork | attila
<ubottu> Factoid doestnwork not found
<flaccid> attila: explain why it doesn't work..
<F-u-z-z-Y> flaccid: cpu is around 10%. this what your looking for?
<flaccid> F-u-z-z-Y: yep seems ok there.  run evolution from konsole and see if it gives error output while its taking its time..
<attila> "install the driver using root account sudo ./vinstall
<attila> I used konsole but it can't find the file
<frogonwheels> ANybody got any ideas why my ati dual- screen would work for kdm - but then switch to one monitor once the session stars!?
<F-u-z-z-Y> flaccid: evolution-shell-Message: Killing old version of evolution-data-server...
<flaccid> attila: why are you installing a video driver manually?
<attila> the default driver made a mess after I changed the motherboard
<flaccid> F-u-z-z-Y: not sure really. you could maybe get help in #mozilla or consider using a better mail client
<flaccid> attila: for which card?
<attila> heringbone scrambe
<clergyman> Hi, I've just installed kubuntu, the KDE4 version.. what's the new name for kcontrol ? Can't find the/a control center anywhere ?
<attila> VIA Chrome9
<F-u-z-z-Y> ok thank you
<flaccid> clergyman: there is none, but you can use kcontrol/kde3. help for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> attila: best to tell us the command you are running and the error otherwise we can't hep
<flaccid> help
<attila> ok, I'll try it again and let you know what it says
<clergyman> ta flaccid
<flaccid> np
<clergyman> Just so I understood you correctly, I can change KDE4 settings with kcontrol from KDE3?
<attila> Konsole is where I should do this kind of stuff, right?
<flaccid> clergyman: yes, but this question is meant to be asked in the other channel..
<flaccid> attila: yeah
<flaccid> attila: are you reading the doco that came with it as well?
<attila> yep
<attila> I type "sudo ./vinstall", it ask for password, I type it in, it says "command not found"
<flaccid> attila: you would have to be in the directory where that file is which is usually where you extracted the archive..
<attila> the folder is downloaded to the desktop and opened with Kate. Do I have to run it in Kate?
<flaccid> no.
<flaccid> attila: you have to cd to the right directory where the file vinstall is first in konsole
<dr_Willis> opened? you dont need to open it with an editor. if its a installer  you may need tomake it executable, or use 'sudo sh ./whatever'
<flaccid> best to learn the cli first before doing this stuff which is why you are having trouble
<flaccid> dr_Willis: i think the user needs to get to the directory first
<dr_Willis> or give the proper path. :) but  it would be BEST if he would spend an hr reading some shell basics sites.
<flaccid> yep agreed
<dr_Willis> brb
<attila> I did not open the the installer onle the readme file
<attila> only
<mr---t-> do you know how to find the desktop directory
<dr_Willis> couldent fifgure out why my mouse wasent gettting seen when i pluged it into the usb port.. so i rebooted.. then as i was watching it boot... i reaized i pluged it into the WRONG pc.. :)  I got one on each side of the monitor.
<attila> through system menu?
<dr_Willis> Its amazing how much better mice these days are. compared to some of the old laser mice i have from just a few years back.
<mr---t-> through konsole
<attila> no, i don't
<flaccid> attila: go and learn the shell. the commmand is cd ~/Desktop
<flaccid> !bash | attila
<ubottu> attila: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mr---t-> if thats where you put the file when you downloaded and xtracted it thats where you will have to be to install it
<mr---t-> do you understand
<beautykiller> hello everyone,I face a problem with installing boost
<attila> I extracted the install file to my home folder and run it as root. Is that all I have to do?
<dave11> great...hulu crashes firefox 3 everytime
<mr---t-> if thats what your doc say then yes
<stoffer> before I reinstalled kubuntu I had to install some codec or something that allowed kubuntu to play DVD's, since that functionality didn't come built in due to some legal reasons.  What is that codec I need?
<Killerfox512> beautykiller: I belive you can get boost thrugh adept
<mr---t-> !DVD
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<flaccid> attila: if thats what the doco says..
<flaccid> oops sorry for repeat
 * mr---t- have mercy on the noob
<flaccid> prevention is better than cure :)
<flaccid> i usually learn to drive before getting in a car
<mr---t-> I dove in feet first and made many errors and wished I had asked more questions
<mr---t-> and got more answers
<attila> I though I AM asking questions
<mr---t-> what ? my comment was for flaccid
<flaccid> hehe
<attila> nevertheless
<flaccid> we are helping as much as we can attila
<mr---t-> although I don't know why there is an assumption when you enter here that you have some basic commands under your belt, I for one don't beieve that to be the case and think you deserve help no matter your level of experience
<flaccid> the good old 'help us help you' thing
<attila> sorry, I thought we are having some good ol' fun with the n00b. I am reading up on root sudo at the mean time
<flaccid> coolio
 * mr---t- we are all noobs at one level or another
<attila> crashed two cars before I learned to drive. broke two computers before I learned to build one
<flaccid> yep, i used to work backwards, those days are nearly gone. mind you im a newbie with a lot of stuff still
<tashiro> I'm looking for a free "X86 linux assembly " programming ebook any sugestions?
<Saint__0> Ummm.
<dr_Willis> google. and good luck. :)
<Saint__0> www.mininova.org
<tashiro> all i seem to find are books for win 32
<Saint__0> Try that for free books.
<dr_Willis> of course the legality of some books may be questionable. :) i do think i saw a assembly book once for linux. but it was ages ago.
<Saint__0> Screw legally, this is the internet.
<Saint__0> legality^
<tashiro> i managed to get 1 yesterday but it doesent go into much detail
<tashiro> especialy for a beginner
<tashiro> no luck
<tashiro> damn why do we have to pay for evrything
<Saint__0> You don't have to pay for anything.
<Saint__0> I got an assemblybook, for intel processors.
<Saint__0> 600 pages, pretty thorough.
<tashiro> im using amd
<tashiro> is it fun though(assembly)
<Saint__0> Ohh, I don't focus on amd. Good, but I'm into intel.
<Saint__0> The Giant.
<Saint__0> I'm here looking for perl books and whatnot.
<tashiro> i've never used perl before
<tashiro> just delphi
<dr_Willis> I got a whole wall of perl books.
<Saint__0> I love the perl.
<dr_Willis> Bargin Bin sales. :)
<Saint__0> http://www.mininova.org/search/assembly/2
<Saint__0> Go there man.
<Saint__0> Loads of assembly books.
<tashiro> thanks a lot man
<Saint__0> No prob.
<tashiro> i appreciate it
<Saint__0> Argggh
<Saint__0> lol. Everything on the net should be free.
<tashiro> i agree
<Saint__0> How does one expect to achieve the perfect OS or language without freedom to change and improve said item.
<dr_Willis> sort of hard to pay for the  upkeep of the fatpipes that way.
<flaccid> Saint__0: please don't advertise that kind of media here
<dr_Willis> There will never be a 'perfect' os, or language. :)
<tashiro> theres always some fat cat wanting to make u pay
<dr_Willis> only 'suitable for the job you wish to do'
<Saint__0> flaccid: I'm just in a linux state of mind tonight.
<dr_Willis> tashiro,  darn them for trying to make $$$.. i whould work for free at the factory also!
<flaccid> not sure what warez has to do with linux
<Saint__0> Money is cool and all. But us poor little users just want to learn.
<Saint__0> afk, playing 360
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tashiro> Soon they'll be selling land on the moon as if they own it
 * dr_Willis buys tashiro  a 1 inch square parcle on the moon.
<tashiro> hahaha
<dr_Willis> http://www.starregistry.com
<flaccid> rules, dr..
<dr_Willis> :)
<flaccid> :)
<dr_Willis> Ya mean i cant start a collection to name one after Linus? :)
<tashiro> name a star?
<flaccid> that has nothing to do with kubuntu support and anything can arguably be related to anything in some way
<flaccid> anyway im off cyas
<fenix_> hi
<fenix_> i need your hekp!!!
<larifariraff> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yoanis> hi there
<Saint__0> Hello.
<dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yoanis> thanks everyone
<yoanis> i runnin hardy heron
<Saint__0> Hellz yeah.
<yoanis> and weirdest thing it's happening with kmail
<yoanis> whenever i hit the 'Check mail'
<yoanis> it saids there are no news messages
<yoanis> i run tshark
<yoanis> and there a no connection attempts
<yoanis> it's really weird
<_strog> wanted to know how i can mount my ntfs drive into kubuntu so that when i start up kubuntu, it is already mounted
<yoanis> and i can telnet
<larifariraff> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> yoanis: mail protocol ?
<yoanis> _strog: you need to add the entry to /etc/fstab
<flaccid> _strog: enable it in system settings | disks and filesystems
<holycow> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holycow> like that
<flaccid> disk and filesystems does that for you
<flaccid> yoanis: if its imap the tcp connection is usually already up
<yoanis> flaccid: mail protocol it's pop3
<flaccid> yoanis: i guess it could be a bug/submit a bug for it
<yoanis> flaccid: yes, but still some packets had to got onto the wire ;)
<flaccid> this is true
<flaccid> im really off now, bbl.
<yoanis> i just drop by, to see if somebody was running into this issue
<fenix_> i can't download automatix in noone side
<holycow> dude
<holycow> that is a dead project
<fenix_> :S
<holycow> DONT EVER USE AUTOMATIX even if you do find it
<holycow> EVER
<larifariraff> !automatix
<fenix_> i dont nkow
<dr_Willis> may it rest in peices..
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dr_Willis> :)
<holycow> just use the frickin repos please
<_strog> and does someone know where i can find the nvidia network driver, i searched nvidia.com but they give me only grafikcard drivers
<_strog> does someone knows a link?
<holycow> nvidia network drivers are open source
<holycow> the problem you will run into however
<_strog> holycow: got a link?
<holycow> is that they release new chipsets faster than drivers for the kernel become available or new kernels are available
<holycow> kernel.org
<holycow> lol
<_strog> u sure?
<holycow> i don't know where the repo is the nvidia network drivers tho ... google should reveal that for you
<fenix_> :S, well, i can install a new theme for my kubuntu
<fenix_> but i dont know how to do
<claire2> hi.. anybody has tried using skim with pinyin? appreciate some advice on it..
<larifariraff> kde-look.org fenix_
<dr_Willis> themes are made from 'parts' so it depends on the parts you are isntalling. :)
<fenix_> mmm yes, but i newbi in kubuntu
<fenix_> and i dont understand mucho about this things
<fenix_> ahhh, ok dr_willis
<tekgeeklt> I just download a theme and then open up system settings then go to appearance then to colors and import what you downloaded
<dr_Willis> fenix_,  theres a great many themes in the repositories not isntalled by default
<fenix_> ok
<tekgeeklt> this is the theme I am using right now
<tekgeeklt> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150&PHPSESSID=87ab591fafeab4e61633afdb7a9ef854
<fenix_> then, the themes is formed for much parts?
<tekgeeklt> if you go and download a theme most of it is setup for you
<fenix_> i guees that is most easy in gnome
<dr_Willis> technically a 'theme' file just defines what parts to use.
<dr_Willis> you can mixx and match the parts as you want.
<fenix_> ok, i try
<dr_Willis> check the repos. theres dozens of themes in there allready .
<hotpocket> help getting a pidgin plugin to work :(
<RoughriderUT> Hello
<_strog> hi
<dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<grendal_prime> ok guys this is makeing me absolutly nuts
<hotpocket> what is grendal_prime?
<grendal_prime> around the time rebuilt this machine and then installed kubuntu (dell inspiron 1420 with ubuntu preinstall)  the alt-tab nolonger works the way it usually does, and the Fn keys have stoped working as well
<hotpocket> wow
<hotpocket> reinstall
<grendal_prime> ?
<hotpocket> try reinstallintg
<grendal_prime> I got a tone of shit on here..virtualbox images..
<hotpocket> oh
<hotpocket> uh
<hotpocket> backup?
<grendal_prime> its backed up of course..but ..grrrr
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> hmm
<hotpocket> try a live cd
<hotpocket> and see if the problem persists
<grendal_prime> thing is...i have a feeling that the exact same thing is going to happen
<hotpocket> try ubuntu
<hotpocket> its basically the same thing as kubuntu
<dr_Willis> f keys not working? thats odd.
<dr_Willis> I would try a different window manager, see if they work in it.
<grendal_prime> like?
<grendal_prime> gnome?
<dr_Willis> pick one. :)  you might want to try a small one
<dr_Willis> jwm, icewm, fluxbox,
<dr_Willis> gnome is a desktop. :)
<hotpocket> try fluxbox
<hotpocket> wait, was jwm and icewm?
<hotpocket> i dont like fluxbox, makes everything harder for me to access >_<
<dr_Willis> fire up the packagte manager, search for 'window manager' and pick one then
<dr_Willis> icewm is fairly straight forward
<grendal_prime> k done
<RoughriderUT> grendal: I'm just having a look in the keyboard shortcuts area, through the system settings app, have you tried resetting anything there?
<grendal_prime> ya
<dr_Willis> log out, at kdm login, use the session menu to pick a different desktop/session
<grendal_prime> several things.
<RoughriderUT> K, just a thought
<grendal_prime> ya thanks.
<grendal_prime> ok brb
<dr_Willis> THis isent one of those keyboards that has the Fkeys bound to MS word shortcuts by default. Unless you hit some soecial shift key on the keyboard is it?
<grendal_prime> i dont know..what i do know is that they were working
<grendal_prime> with gnome
<jupiter_> hi
<grendal_prime> brb
<jupiter_> say
<dr_Willis> this is kde3 or kde4 you are using?
<jupiter_> kde3
<grendal_prime> 3.5.8
<jupiter_> who is using kde4.1?
<jupiter_> i can't control my audio volume
<grendal_prime> ya that didnt do anything
<grendal_prime> well the icewm still the same issue.  The crappy part is that the fn modifyer key is the only way i know of setting the crt output for the video display..and im going to need to do that soon.
<dr_Willis> do the F keys work in the console?
<dr_Willis> try installing 'mc' and see if the F keys work with it in the console.
<kenny> hola
<kenny> hello
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<vblanton> I can't seem to get a kde4 version above 4.0.3 even though I have enabled unsupported updates with the hardy. any ideas?
<larifariraff> !kde4 | vblanton
<ubottu> vblanton: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<NiKeCRu666> hello?
<NiKeCRu666> cansomeone help me please?
<dr_Willis> With what?
<larifariraff> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vblanton> o.k. I went o kubuntu-kde4 but the site doesn't provide any assistance
<vblanton> and the newest version is 4.0.5 :)
<larifariraff> vblanton: Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_strog> how can you automount an ntfs drive?
<vblanton> _strog: da
<NiKeCRu666> dr_Willis, with and error, I have installed kubuntu like 5 minuts ago, but mylaptop restarted suddenly and then i tryed to update it and i recieve error
<NiKeCRu666> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<dr_Willis> Put the proper entry in the fstab file.  Thers several ways to do that _strog
<dr_Willis> !fixadept
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dr_Willis> try that command NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> omg it'sworking =)
<NiKeCRu666> dr_Willis, thank you
<dr_Willis> example fstab entry  for my NTFS drive....
<NiKeCRu666> ubotty thank you
<NiKeCRu666> is ubottu a BOT?
<dr_Willis>    /dev/hda1  /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<dr_Willis> NiKeCRu666,  yes. :) you just thanked a shell script.
<dr_Willis> :P
<NickPresta> !bot > NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> hahaha nvm it was really usefull =)
<RoughriderUT> I need somethink like that at work... could have used an answer bot friday
<NiKeCRu666> i want to make a bot like that =)
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> bot is Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn eggdrop
<stdin> NiKeCRu666: it's suppybot, not eggdrop
<NiKeCRu666> what's the difference?
<stdin> NiKeCRu666: suppybot is python and not evil ;)
<stdin> !no bot is <reply> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<NiKeCRu666> hahaahha why evil?
<stdin> NiKeCRu666: eggdrop has some security issues
<NiKeCRu666> oh i see
<stdin> and suppybot is quite extendible via plugins written in python. like our factoid plugin
<RoughriderUT> I'm impressed.... nice list of factoids
<shadowbox> How do I get the links in my emails to work in thunderbird?
<shadowbox> oh and what is the 'meta' key?
<dr_Willis> the alt key, is often called the meta-key I belive.
<dr_Willis> windows key = 'super' key
<stdin> meta is usually altgr
<dr_Willis> control key = ctrl key. often denoted by a ^  as in 'ctrl-c' = ^c
<dr_Willis> I dont have an altgr. :) thats not on americal keyboards?
<shadowbox> ahh
<stdin> dr_Willis: right alt key
<shadowbox> americal?
<grendal_prime> mc?
<stdin> midnight commander
<stdin> a text based file manager for the terminal
<grendal_prime> what would that have to do with fn key modifyers
<stdin> not fn, f. ie: F1, F2, F3, etc
<shadowbox> I'm fooling with the fizual effects of the compiz-fuzion
<shadowbox> need, but harder than I thought to get going
<shadowbox> need=sweet
<shadowbox> not sure how that happend
<shadowbox> How do I get the links in my emails to work in thunderbird?
<NickPresta> shadowbox, get them a job and make them go :)
<NickPresta> shadowbox, what do you mean "work"?
<dr_Willis> its supports the F keys.. :) other wise how will you tell if the F keys work in the console.. i guess. :)
<dr_Willis> I guess if alt-ctrl-F1 throigh F# works - it would show they are working.
<shadowbox> Normaly when you click on a link... it takes you somewhere....mind dont, it does nothing
<NickPresta> shadowbox, are they formatted as links (clickable) or are they plain text?
<shadowbox> formatted as links
<NickPresta> shadowbox, have you set your default browser?
<shadowbox> hmmm, think so
<shadowbox> starting to doubt
<NickPresta> shadowbox, what happens if you middle click?
<Pollywog> is this server part of Freenode?
<shadowbox> it pastes
<NickPresta> Pollywog, yeah
<dr_Willis> Pollywog,  yes.
<NickPresta> shadowbox, I meant middle click on the links
<Pollywog> ty
<shadowbox> oh
<shadowbox> brb
<Pollywog> I wonder why it allowed me to use my nick without a password
<shadowbox> nothing...it just highlights the link
<stdin> Pollywog: because freenode lets you, you're just not identified
<NickPresta> Pollywog, you were probably told to identify yourself or risk being ghosted
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> ty
<shadowbox> what do I do now?
<shadowbox> NickPresta: what do I do now?
<NickPresta> shadowbox, I'm not sure. Check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158290
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<loot> !!help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NickPresta> That doesn't seem right.
<kenny> nope
<frybye> lag?
<NiKeCRu666> snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018.tar.gz
<NiKeCRu666> does someone has that driver?
<serg> hi. how to bind poweroff button (on pc) so it will power off instead of showing choose action dialog?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. i cheat and use the halt command. :)
<dr_Willis> I belive ice seen some settings for that somewhere.. but i dont rember where.
<yogi_> Hello, can someone help me with deleting the (K)ubuntu partition without having problem with GRUB?
<dr_Willis> You have some other linux OS installed?
<serg> <-- yogi_ has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
 * dr_Willis chases after yogi!
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> guess he dident want much help eh.
<serg> :)
<dr_Willis> back to reviewing laptops for my next spendign spree.
<dr_Willis> anyone using a Compaq A931NR at the moment? they seem decently priced.
<mio> yu
<dr_Willis> hi
<dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Saint__0> I have this disc, burned by windows and my ubuntu won't mount it.
<dr_Willis> what kind of disk? music/video/just data?
<Saint__0> Movies.
<Saint__0> Keeps telling me "Wrong mount option"
<dr_Willis> and how are you trying to mount it?
<Saint__0> Well, sticking it in the drive and letting ubuntu mount it did'nt work.
<Saint__0> And neither on the command line.
<huhwhat> Could someone assist me? I'm trying to get a second display to work off the hdmi out on my vaio... So far it only works on twin view.
<dr_Willis> so 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' dosent work?
<Saint__0> It just won't mount man.
<Saint__0> I'm thinking, maybe the cd is messed up.
<dr_Willis> Saint__0, Hmm.. ok..lets be sure... :) when you made the disk under windows.. did you just 'drag/drop' files to the disk? or did you use a program like nero?
<Saint__0> The big NERO
<dr_Willis> Ok. :)  after ya did that mount command . check the output of 'dmesg' for any errors.
<yogi_> can some one help me with removing Kkubuntu partition safely?
<yogi_> Hello, I asking you.
<Saint__0> [18211.304897] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  a little more detail may be needed...  you can delete a partition in many ways.  whats 'safely' means.. is somthing im vague on
<dr_Willis> Saint__0,  Interesting.  you cold try the -t udf filesystem option. Is this a cd or dvd?
<Saint__0> dr_Willis: hmm, lemme try that.
<yogi_> dr_willis, safely mean without getting error massage like ERROR 22. Now i'm dual booting with winVista ultimate.
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  if you remove linux, and the  grub files, you will need to reinstall the windows boot loader to remove grub.
<yogi_> Hello, I asking you.
<larifari1aff> ask someone else ...
<Saint__0> How about a hug..
<Saint__0> That's the best type of help
<Saint__0> ~.^
<Saint__0> lol.
<yogi_> How I reinstall windows boot loader? Do I need fixmbr? I can't use it.
 * Saint__0 afk, perl'n
<dr_Willis> boot a actual windows cd and use either 'fdisk /mbr' or 'fixmbr/fixboot' command from its rescue mode.
<yogi_> I'm using branded computer. It's impossible to retain anew WinVista dvd.
<dr_Willis> Not impossible. :) just may be hard to do. or they may want to charge you $$..
<larifari1aff> ask in #windows #vista #whatever
<dr_Willis> I wonder if a XP cd will work for vista.
<dr_Willis> or if theres some other tools out to do it. I belive  ive seen some to restore the mbr. but not sure how well they work with vista.
<yogi_> The problem is, I not have any of Winsdows cd or dvd.
<dr_Willis> Looks like you ask in #windows for a different way to restore the MBR, or track down a cd/dvd/
<yogi_> Can you give me a complete address of that #windows?
<dr_Willis> the #windows channel here on freenode.
<dr_Willis>  /j #windows
<dr_Willis> # --> shows its a irc channel. :)
<yogi_> by the way, are you using a dual boot computer?
<dr_Willis> I have some machines that tripple or quadrupple boot. :)
<dr_Willis> and some with just linux
<yogi_> that amazing. what OS do you use?
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu, PuppyLinux, Geexbox, windows.
<yogi_> are all of them except windows is free?
<dr_Willis> They are linux variants - so yes they are free
<Saint__0> Ubuntu is the best lol.
<dr_Willis>  the boot cd at  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  - seems to have a tool to restore the windows mbr.
<dr_Willis> http://www.ubcd4win.com/   seems more windows focused similer tool/idea
<yogi_> what should i choose?
<Saint__0> != windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<larifari1aff> a live?
<Saint__0> opps lol.
<Saint__0> oops^
<Saint__0> Why would anyone choose windows.. when you can get Ubuntu and the 10000+ -free- programs that are provided at your leisure.
<yogi_> should i use MBRWiz or MBRFix from http://www.ubcd4win.com/contents.htm
<larifari1aff> we can cook for you but you have to eat yourself yogi_
<dr_Willis> You should read the docs to both.   and see which one works for your OS.  Ive never used either.
<stealthcore> hello
<yogi_> neither of them is useful for me. do you have another?
<jazman> hey wine dont work on kubuntu but i had it working on mandriva and ubuntu
<jazman> and i seem not able to get alien or discover working
<yogi_> so jazman, use it wisely, okay?
<dr_Willis> I use the latest winehq qwine on my ubuntu box's
<Saint__0> What wine are you using?
<jazman> well im not to worried about alien i can d/l of debian repos or hardy repos
<Saint__0> i can't ever get that crap to work.
<jazman> one with the rpose
<jazman> or discover
<Saint__0> I have Crossover/ Transgaming Cedega/ and regular wine.
<jazman> but wine it will start to load then stop not even boot up
<yogi_> dr_Willis, what about another way that can I use? neither of the software is useful for me.
<jazman> i d/l cross over cant get it to work wil try deb site
<jazman> i didnt like mandriva
<Saint__0> Mandriva was too plain.
<jazman> maybecause i had power pack and coulnt add to it
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  i listed 2 cd's that had tools.  The ultimatebootcd had MBRWork which states ti can restore a normal mbr.
<jazman> and ubuntu i dont like gnome
<Saint__0> Don't diss the FOOT
<Saint__0> lol.
<yogi_> what jazman? mandriva is so unique, you know?
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  mbrfix seems to be doing exactly what you asked to do.
<jazman> well i gatherd that
<yogi_> but, the websit language is confiusing.
<jazman> but also with mandriva i dint know any command at lets with this i know sudo apt
<jazman> this is still a learning curve for me but at the mo still have to dual boot
<jazman> wish linux liked my cannon printer
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  MBRwizard   is rather clear also.  as to what it can do  'Create a new MBR'
<yogi_> what happen on your cannon printer, jazman?
<christian_1990> tach auch!
<jazman> it work but as not a s good in windows and i dont know how to print on printable cds like i can in windows
<dr_Willis> be thankfull it works at all. :
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> canon is not known for being real linux friendly in some ways.
<jazman> i am lucky i srill dual boot
<jazman> i know nexxt printer i may look a hp
<dr_Willis> of coruse some of the tricks these printers can do these days.. are amazing..
<jazman> i do think d2b is a better audio prog than nero
<dr_Willis> gotta watch out for hp's also.. some  models = little or no, or buggy linux support.
<jazman> k3b
<jazman> whats best then
<jazman> epson ???
<dr_Willis> jazman,  its a tossup :)
<dr_Willis> depends on the exact printer  it seems
<christian_1990> hello! can anybody help me? i've got a problem with playing mp3 files
<dr_Willis> HP had a nice color laser, for cheap that aparently was supported under linxu.. only B/W only. :)
<dr_Willis> that may been fixed by now.
<yogi_> jazman, hp is more linux friendly. it's doesn't need any drivers.
<jazman> cool
<dr_Willis> It pays to do your research
<larifari1aff> christian_1990: what ???
<yogi_> what research?
<christian_1990> when i want to play mp3 music files they start but i can't hear anything
<dr_Willis> yogi_,   google is our friend. and forums our bread and butter. :)
<larifari1aff> what program are you using christian_1990
<dr_Willis> http://cups.org is also a great place to start
<jazman> christian do u have the right codecs installed
<christian_1990> i don't know that's my problem. which codecs do i need?
<jazman> install the g streamer codecs and u be fine
<yogi_> dr_Willis, TestDisk from http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk looks more interesting. try it know.
<christian_1990> okay i will try this. tzhanks
<jazman> go to add remove u wil find it in there
<jazman> its eather bad or ugly
<jazman> but u can wahtch avi,dvix wmv and listen to wma
<jazman> any one used a tunes ?????
<Saint__0> What?
<dr_Willis> You mean  'itunes' ?
<yogi_> dr_Willis, you hear me?
<jazman> yep
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  im here... i can 'read' you. :)
<Saint__0> itunes.. wtf.
<dr_Willis> dont get me started on anotner apple Rant.
<dr_Willis> :)
<yogi_> have you open the websit i gave at 15:39?
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  i do have other things i am doing :)
<yogi_> ooops sorry to bother you.
<jazman> just i print cd song list with i tunes on windows looking for a good printu prog on linux
<jonathan__> nickserv> register <shiboshome88> <jcoffeng@yahoo.com>
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  that program is included on the ultimate bootcd it says.
<dr_Willis> !find testdisk
<ubottu> Found: testdisk
<dr_Willis> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<yogi_> how my absurd, there're over 250 users on this Konversation.
<kubuntupedia> nickserv> register <shiboshome88> <jcoffeng@yahoo.com>
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  and its in the repos.. :) you could install it on your kubuntu box
<jazman> whats a good cd cover print program
<yogi_> at least 290 users now.
<dr_Willis> yogi_,  #ubuntu has 1210 users
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> ive seen it over 3000 in there befor
<jazman> tea time be box maybe in win
<yogi_> ##windows has 250 users. but i can't find them. are they hiding? haaaa...
<dr_Willis> it is 5 am here in the USA
<yogi_> so, it's near 6 pm in my clock in australia. just my holiday house.
<Saint__0> It's 4 here.
<Saint__0> am.
<yogi_> where are you Saint__0?
<Saint__0> yogi_: Florida, USA.
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to get flash to co-operate with Opera?
<teddiebaer> hi
<Saint__0> Wow, people still use Opera.
<Saint__0> I thought that went under.
<yogi_> jussi01, opera has it own flash support.
<jussi01> yogi_: ok. so how do i get youtube to work then?
<Saint__0> Yeah, it just sux, cuz it's not Firefox
<teddiebaer> I know that opera is not working with flash in the now out version!!!!!!!!!!
<Saint__0> Anyone hating the Firefox 3 Beta 5 thing?
<Saint__0> I mean, it's cool and all, but no add-on's work for it.
<teddiebaer> You should take the newest beta version 9.5,   that is working on youtube or anything else
<teddiebaer> this is a known bug in Opera
<yogi_> no, Saint__0, because I' beta tester from non-profit organizatition
<teddiebaer> But I like Opera very much..................!!!
<Saint__0> yogi_: Why are you so into windows then?
<wayneandleanne> how can i setup a streaming on demand on my linux box?
<yogi_> Sorry everyone, it seems I got phone from my boss tell me that I must go to France now. See ya again after I'm in my plane (cartered private plane).
<wayneandleanne> anybody got any ideas on streaming
<dr_Willis> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<dr_Willis> theres that shoutcast  thing, then vlc has a streaming  server..
<jussi01> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 226 kB, installed size 692 kB
<dr_Willis> proberly a dozen othe rways.. depending on your exact needs
<dr_Willis> ohhh it s up to 2 now.. thats 200% better!
<dr_Willis> :)
<wayneandleanne> ok, i need to be able to stream video from by linux box to other devices on my lan
<jussi01> wayneandleanne: vlc
<dr_Willis> and what are the other devices?
<jussi01> I think kaffeine can do some streaming also
<dr_Willis> and what app are they gointg to be using?  You could set up a UpNP server. also.
<dr_Willis> this is a 'big' topic. :) heh with lots of 'special cases' to look out for.
<wayneandleanne> win xp machine, vista laptop, sony psp, etc and it neeeds to be stream on demand
<pascalFR[kde]> ping
<dr_Willis> vlc can run on xp and vista. No idea about the PSP.
<dr_Willis> Not sure about the on demand aspect of the vlc server thing either.
<wayneandleanne> i tried vlc, but i need to stream to start on demand i.e. click a link in a html page to start stream
<dr_Willis> You want to stream TO a browser window then..
<wayneandleanne> sorry, yes
<dr_Willis> No idea what to use then. :)
<applegate> Hello everyone, I'm back again.
<Saint__0> Hmmm.
<wayneandleanne> i was thinking a "perl" script parses the meta data on the movie folder and creates a html with movie names and descriptions and drops it into apache,  user browses webpage clicks link "vlc" starts stream
<Saint__0> What you need, is shoutcast, and some perl knowledge.
<dr_Willis> can shoutcast do video?
<applegate> Maybe I should disconnect now.
<wayneandleanne> i thought shoutcast was mp3 only
<Saint__0> Wait.
<Saint__0> I was'nt looking, is he trying to stream non mp3?
<Saint__0> Like ogg or movies or something?
<dr_Willis> I think he wants 'all of the above'
<dr_Willis> :)
<wayneandleanne> ye ogg or h.264 xvid, etc
<wayneandleanne> which ever suits the clent computer best
<wayneandleanne> but not wmv
<Saint__0> Who's your clients?
<Saint__0> mp3 would probably be best, since it is pretty universal.
<christian_1990> does anybody come from germany?
<wayneandleanne> my clents are all my video capable devices on my lan, pc's both xp, vista and linux, psp,etc
<wayneandleanne> *clients
<dr_Willis> winamp + that orb thing.. can sort of do that :) heh
<wayneandleanne> orb?
<dr_Willis> yep. a winamp remote thing. it lets you stream local videos using a persionalized web site. to other machines
<dr_Willis> even the wii is supported
<wayneandleanne> perfect,
<Saint__0> winamp ,GAHH
<Saint__0> I wish they would make a linux version.
<Saint__0> I wanna use the power without wine.
<lumm> winamp=failure
<lumm> lol
<wayneandleanne> ahh, thats a problem it must run on linux
<lumm> just install foobar and play the same mp3 with it to compare then u will realize winamp sounds like shit:p
<Saint__0> Use wine then. I've gotten winamp to run on wine.
<dr_Willis> Im not sure if the orb feature thing will work with wine.
<Saint__0> I would'nt know.
<Saint__0> Never used it.
<wayneandleanne> trying to avoid wine where possiable
<dr_Willis> https://winamp.orb.com/orb/html/login.html
<dr_Willis> Its a really neat setup. I used it to watch videos from the basement pc. on the wii in the living room
<dr_Willis> dosent seem to support the PSP however.. then again . i dont know of anything that does
<wayneandleanne> i think the psp with suppport h.254 video, does vlc accept command line instructions?
<wayneandleanne> *h.264, sorry
<wayneandleanne> or so sony says
<jussi01> wayneandleanne:  man vlc :)
<wayneandleanne> i should of thought of that!!!
<teddiebaer> hi
<Saint__0> I have a PSP, use it as a wifi tool lol.
<araslan> hi
<wayneandleanne> so do i,
<dr_Willis> hmm.. orb has its own thing. No winamp needed. :)
<dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dr_Willis> lets seeif it works with wine
<Saint__0> When I'm warwalking, cuz wardriving is too expensive.
<wayneandleanne> very portable web browser
<wayneandleanne> ok, one more question how would i get from a user clicking a link in a webpage to vlc starting the stream
<strarray> I cannot find my "system settings" icon. I run kcontrol, but there is nothing on display settings there. i run krandtray and "configure display" comes up blank (empty dialog). i want to change display orientation (rotate monitor) any ideas?
<wayneandleanne> any ideas?
<Saint__0> perl
<dr_Willis> cgi/perl :)
<Saint__0> But, even tho I am a perl'izer, I don't do the webpage part of the code.
<dr_Willis> its not vlc that does the streaming, but the other tool that vlc works with.. vls?
<dr_Willis> !info vls
<nazgjunk> something broke. Yesterday everything was working froodily, but today amarok suddenly claims that it cannot play mp3 files - yet it does play .m4a and .wma (and I'd expect it to work with ogg vorbis too, but I suddenly seem to have none of those)
<ubottu> vls (source: vls): lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4+cvs20031028-9 (hardy), package size 402 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<nazgjunk> I've by now reinstalled all xine libraries, to no avail
<wayneandleanne> ye it's called vls
<Saint__0> Gstreamer or whatnot maybe broke.
<nazgjunk> no, it uses xine
<nazgjunk> not gstreamer <.<
<Saint__0> Well.. Xine is for LOSERS
<Saint__0> LoL.
<Saint__0> Kidding.
<wayneandleanne> ok, thanks all
<dr_Willis> Orb does not seem to work with wine.. :( but it did send an Error report to the ORB company! :) heh he.
<wayneandleanne>  hmm, anybody used darwin?
<Saint__0> For the love of GOD, I just want a good Emerald theme.
<Saint__0> Nope.
<strarray> how do i launch this http://kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html if the icon is not there?
<pag> strarray, alt+f2 -> systemsettings
<wayneandleanne> wahey, the perfect thing it can stream mp3, mpeg-4, h.264/avc
<wayneandleanne> well almost it's made my apple
<wayneandleanne> well thanks to those that helped with my problem
<strarray> alt+f2 nothing happens
<pag> strarray, k menu -> run command  ?
<strarray> yup, run command, what do i run?
<pag> strarray, just type: systemsettings
<strarray> systemsettings
<strarray> Could not run the specified command.
<pag> strarray, are you sure you have it installed?
<strarray> pag: no i'm not sure, because i installed kubuntu with kde4, and then didn't like it and installed kde (3) and logged to kde instead of kde4. but in my menus, all applications appear repeated, one says kde4 on the side, and the other not.
<pag> strarray, try installing  kde-systemsettings package
<strarray> cool! i had only installed the one for kde4! thanks!
<pag> np :)
<aubade> Any recommendations for bulk renaming?
<edlskr4d> hi people
<edlskr4d> bash script
<edlskr4d> aubade
 * aubade rolls for the sake of a gooey.
<dr_Willis> there are several rename tools in the repos.
<edlskr4d> got a problem... when i connect at home lan, dhcp doesnt give me the default gw, and i have to set it manually every time
<dr_Willis> i use 'qmv' for a lot of tasks aubade
<edlskr4d> it happens with ethernet and wifi
<edlskr4d> so i guess its a router problem configuration, so in other networks i have no problem
<edlskr4d> any idea?
<edlskr4d> i guess there is no solution
<Saint___0> There is always a solution.
<edlskr4d> i disabled ipv6 modules
<edlskr4d> but it still doesnt work
<Saint___0> You have no problem in other networks? Just that one?
<edlskr4d> yes
<edlskr4d> just my local network
<Saint___0> Tried connecting from the commandline?
<edlskr4d> yes, no ping until i use route add default gw 192.168.x.x
<nazgjunk> riposte - Yesterday everything was working froodily, but today amarok suddenly claims that it cannot play mp3 or ogg vorbis files - yet it does play .m4a and .wma
<qubex-kde> Hey, my microphone dosent work in Kubuntu, but it does in *Windows*, could anyone help me here?
<nazgjunk> By now I've reinstalled amarok, amarok-xine, xine-ffmpeg and some other things
<dr_Willis> !mic
<ubottu> Factoid mic not found
<dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Saint___0> qubex-kde: Make sure "capture" is enabled in your mixer.
<qubex-kde> where do i see where it is enabled?
<qubex-kde> !capture
<ubottu> Factoid capture not found
<Saint___0> qubex-kde: one sec.
<qubex-kde> I like your bot :)
<Saint___0> Open the mixer.
<jussi01> qubex-kde: do alsamixer in terminal
<Saint___0> Go to Edit
<qubex-kde> oben?
<Saint___0> Select Capture on the list.
<qubex-kde> where to find mixer?
<Saint___0> qubex-kde: Should be just double click your sound icon on your panel.
<qubex-kde> Cool done?
<Saint___0> qubex-kde: Change the setting in your "recording" or "capture" tab.
<qubex-kde> Cant finde Capture?
<Saint___0> qubex-kde: hmmm.
<qubex-kde> found it
<qubex-kde> where can i test if it works
<Saint___0> Got any sound recording software installed?
<qubex-kde> i dont think so?
<qubex-kde> Det virker!
<qubex-kde> It works*
<qubex-kde> Thanks guys :)
<qubex-kde> Super Support, but as you may know i am a bit a Gnome Guy
<bene_> salve
<qubex-kde> Cya later
<bene_> c'è qualcuni che parla italiano?
<Saint___0> ?
<dr_Willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dr_Willis> :) so i was a little late
<Saint___0> You know what.
<Saint___0> I use, Gnome, and only gnome.
<Saint___0> But I come in here, because it seems in here, people actually talk to each other.
<ubuntu__> alo
<ubuntu__> salut
<Saint___0> Hmmm.
<Saint___0> If I knew how to spell the next lyric.
<Saint___0> I would post it.
<applegate> Hello there. Nice to see you again. How area you all users?
<Saint___0> We area good.
<sasha_> test
<applegate> Sorry that I'm disconnected before. Now I'm on my plane to France. 25 hours of trip. I have a lot of of time to talk with anyone.
<Saint___0> Where do you come from?
<applegate> What do you mean?
<Saint___0> What country do you originate from?
<applegate> I was born in UK. But, nearly 10 years I'm in Australia.
<applegate> Hey, does anyone know about #xubuntu channel? It's very "clean" in there. Check it out, and join if you want.
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Saint___0> Hmmm.
<owner_> Hi room
 * dr_Willis wonders how they run internet to airplanes... 
<dr_Willis> Very long cable? :P
<linux_master> dr_Willis, please don't says that. I' using my cartered plane.
<flaccid> #kubuntu-offtopic please if you wanna talk about that
<terror_> hey pplz, how do u enable and set up second language?
<terror_> 8.04
<terror_> anyone?
<terror_> how do u set up second language in kubuntu 8.04? as in, add another one apart from english
<flaccid> no need to repeat terror_
<terror_> soz
<flaccid> i don't know exactly how terror_ but its something like you have to find the pkg you need for your language and then you can change it/set it up in regional under system settings. you could google it
<terror_> ok, i'll try it
<flaccid> after you install the need packages that is
<flaccid> im off for a bit cia0
<terror_> thanx flaccid, u nearly saved my life
<linux_master> hey, what kind of multimedia files that Amarok can play?
<TuniX12> linux_master: all the files that xine can play
<linux_master> what are those files?
<TuniX12> linux_master: amarok uses xine engine
<jussi01> linux_master: whatever support you have installed - something you are looking for in particular?
<TuniX12> linux_master: virtually everything but you have to install additionals plugins
<TuniX12> linux_master: xine can handls windwos codecs
<TuniX12> so you can play everything
<linux_master> what? i try to play mwv but the codecs not available
<TuniX12> wmv?
<TuniX12> linux_master: wmv 10?
<linux_master> yes, of course
<TuniX12> well
<TuniX12> you have to install windows codecs
<linux_master> the problem is, where i can find that
<TuniX12> i think the location is /usr/lib/win32 or /usr/lib/codecs
<TuniX12> google for it
<TuniX12> i dont use kubuntu
<linux_master> thanks for that
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> when i run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I do not get prompted for screen resolutions
<pietrek> Witam, cze jest ktoś chętny do pomocy początkującemu?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please advise?
<jussi01> !pl | pietrek
<ubottu> pietrek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: new xorg
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: doesnt do that anymore
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: I dont understand
<pietrek> Dzięki ubottu :)
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> ah, so how can I get 1024x768. I have installed nvidia-glx which has workied in the past by my xorg.conf is bare
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: you can still add sections like in the old xorg
<dr_Willis> Hardy uses a the newer X and its 'minimal xorg.conf' stuff. :)
<applegate> ActionParsnip, change your screen resolution by following the pop-up menu from right click in your dekstop menu.
<ActionParsnip> applegate: let me try
<applegate> ActionParsip: select configure dekstop
<ActionParsnip> applegate: there is no resolution selection there
<ActionParsnip> hmm, stupid thing is using the nv driver
<applegate> So go to system setting, monitor&display select it
<applegate> on K menu
<applegate> ActionParsnip, have you try that?
<ActionParsnip> yeah. i need to install the driver
<ActionParsnip> gimme a sec
<applegate> are ya using nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> i can install the driver using sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<applegate> thats good
<Dishivlatavish> Hi. I've been trying to get flashplugin to work in my kubuntu hardy heron 64-bit setup but it fails to even show up in about:config after upgrading to ff3
<applegate> Disvlatavish: because that type of flashplugin for 32-bit machine. so it's uncompatible
<TuniX12> Dishivlatavish: ff3 is onhardy how can y upgrade?
<Dishivlatavish> TuniX12: adept updater upgraded it automatically, and I am using hardy
<Dishivlatavish> applegate:I installed flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper from repos, and it should work (it worked with ff2, wwhich was also the 64-bit build)
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<applegate> ubottu right
<ubottu> Factoid right not found
<applegate> another question please
<Saint___0> FF3 comes out in a couple of days.
<bhc> why i can't watch youtube video ?
<bhc> any sugestion ?
<Saint___0> bhc: What you using?
<TuniX12> bhc: you have the flash plugin??
<bhc> firefox3
<bhc> i have 2 flash plugin
<Saint___0> You have to get the one off the site and install it via terminal, you do that?
<TuniX12> bhc: type about:plugins in firefix
<Dishivlatavish> applegate: I did all of what's said in the howtos on ubuntuforums etc but the flash plugin still refuses to show up in about:plugins
<bhc> Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99. Gnash 0.8.2, the GNU Flash Player.
<applegate> bhc, wat's your problem?
<bhc> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Saint___0> Which one do you have selected at your player?
<Saint___0> as^
<bhc> the video do not show
<bhc> enable all
<bhc> :)
<bhc> applegate, what is your flash plugin ? gnash or flash ?
<applegate> flash
<bhc> hmmm
<applegate> bhc, whay you ask that?
<bhc> just wanna know
<bhc> i use flashblock and ABP too
<bhc> is it cause the error ?
<applegate> what that's funtion?
<bhc> block the flash, then iff you click it, the flash will play
<dr_Willis> a 'must have' :) extension
<bhc> http://ecek2.blogspot.com/2008/02/video-noshell.html <== i can't use flash plugin too
<dr_Willis> too many stupid - 'spank the monkey and win $$$' ads...
<bhc> but it can play when i use gnash
<bhc> i think there's something wrong with my flash plugin
<bhc> :(
<applegate> what's wrong bhc?
<bhc> don't know
<dr_Willis> its working here bhc.
<dr_Willis> Im using flash 10 beta. :) heh heh
<applegate> got you
<dr_Willis> ahahahah.. it just crashed firefox. :)
<dr_Willis> the video dident actually play. I had to slide the slider to see the movie.
<Gibby69> Hi all, how can I alter the splash screen resolution
<Saint___0> What's a good movie that just came out?
<lat> Is it possible to set a file manager to be root all the time?
<dr_Willis> lat,  just run it as root.. of course you can easially trash your system that way
<dr_Willis> you could set up where you only have root if you wanted.. (not a good idea either)
<lat> dr_Willis, most of the time I can't copy files I need to copy. It is extremely frustrating. Is there a way to use sudo with a file manager without having to go to the console?
<dr_Willis> I tend to use 'mc' as my root user file manager.
<dr_Willis> that way i KNOW its root doing stuff.
<dr_Willis> if you have several konqueror windows open. It can be hard to re,bner which one is root and which one is not.
<dr_Willis> You could set up some icons/launchers/menus to run 'kdesudo WhatevrFileManagerYouwant' easially enouhg
<Jucato> (you could actually set a different widget style and color scheme for root (or any other user) apps, so you will know)
<dr_Willis> Jucato,  yea. I suggested that the other day :) make roots default theme Bright Red
<llutz> suse-style :)
<dr_Willis>  of course ya often get people asking how to make root's theme the same as the users.
<Jucato> make it super ugly so that you can't stand doing/using root stuff for long :)
<dr_Willis> You cant change the window -decoration. but you can change the colors and widgets. :)
<lat> dr_Willis and Jucato, ok many thanks. I'll try some of those ideas.
<dr_Willis> I got an icon that runs 'xterm -e sudo mc'  :)
<marius> Hi I'm using upstart to monitor a service.  It would really be cool if I could somehow tell upstart to endlessly loop {try respawn 2 times; wait for 30 seconds;} Does anyone know if this is possible? Currently upstart stops retrying after a few failed respawns. I need it to stop trying for a litle while and try again later
<Saint___0> Hmmm.
<Saint___0> For these tasks, you need to learn the perl
<applegate> hello, what are ya tlking about?
<Saint___0> Hello.
<Saint___0> marius' problem.
<applegate> oh that's uniquely
<marius> Saint___0: in that case I do not quite get what perl has to do with it?
<Saint___0> marius: Automating tasks is easy with perl.
<marius> Saint___0: Why write an extra deamon in perl to monitor my own deamon and who is going to monitor the perl deamon ;) Upstart has been created specifically for this task. Upstart in this case does what the inittab used to do :)
<Saint___0> for (1..1000000) { print "Running the task\n"; system("TERMINAL TASK HERE"); sleep 300; };
<Saint___0> Simple one liner man.
<dr_Willis> a deamondeamon?
<Saint___0> I have no idea what the guy is talking about lol. I just saw his need to automate a task.
<Saint___0> And since.. I believe perl is the answer to all creation..
<Saint___0> I came up with a simple perl solution.
<dr_Willis> rewrite the kernel in perl! :)
<Saint___0> I...want... to make a perl OS.
<marius> hehe, Saint perl is not the answer here, sorry :)
<dr_Willis> I recall some perl window manager
<Saint___0> I got the perl shell.
<Saint___0> psh
<Saint___0> Neat little thing.
<dr_Willis> !info psh
<ubottu> psh (source: psh): interactive shell with the power of perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-8 (hardy), package size 156 kB, installed size 820 kB
<dr_Willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-3 (hardy), package size 705 kB, installed size 3416 kB
<Saint___0> perl is the answer.
<dr_Willis> package size 705 kB, installed size 3416kb -- Egads...  thats some good compression? :)
<dr_Willis> !info menu
<ubottu> menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.38ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. that was a suggeted package for eitehr psh, or fish.. odd.. that they would suggest 'menu'
<Saint___0> Have you seen some of these nicks joining and parting.
<Saint___0> You ever wonder, who the hell are these people.
<lakis1982> ougaouga
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Saint___0> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> ok got nvidia driver installed instead of nv, Still on 640x480
<ActionParsnip> here's my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20334/
<ActionParsnip> can anyone advise
<Saint___0> You can't change the resolution within Ubuntu?
<Saint___0> If you are using KDE, I don't know where to change it. But in gnome it's in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<ActionParsnip> Saint___0: i know how to change it but i cant get higher than 640x480
<ActionParsnip> Saint___0: can I please see your xorg.conf to compare
<serguma> Hi, anyone knows what may cause this? (process:13638): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.16.3/gobject/gtype.c:2248: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<serguma> (process:13638): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_new: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
<serguma> (process:13638): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<serguma> Fallo de segmentación
<serguma> (sorry for the 4 lines, messed with enters :()
<llutz> ActionParsnip: paste your Xorg.0.log please
<ActionParsnip> llutz: where is it located please
<llutz>  /var/log
<conor> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu, and wated to upgrade to KDE4, so I installed kde4-desktop, but now i want to get rid of KDE3
<conor> *wanted
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<christoz> how can i install a .deb packet in kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20338/
<christoz> it's skype actually
<ActionParsnip> christoz: dpkg -i <debfile>
<llutz> christoz: sudo dpkg -i pack.deb
<christoz> ActionParsnip,  not with just a double click?
<conor> can someone tell me how
<ActionParsnip> christoz: i'd use cli dude
<ActionParsnip> conor: how what?
<dennis_p> klik2 is not ready yet dude
<conor> ActionParsnip: how to remove kde3 after installing kde4
<jussi01> christoz: use medibuntu for skype
<jussi01> !medibuntu | christoz
<ubottu> christoz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<llutz> ActionParsnip: you need to specify your monitor in xorg.conf, maybe use nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> conor: not all apps are kde4, you may loose some apps
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i'll give it a whirl dude
<dennis_p> Is there no new koffice alpha release for kubuntu? or am i looking in the wrong place?
<conor> ActionParsnip: would I be better to leave it installed so ?
<jussi01> dennis_p: please see the topic in #kubuntu-kde4
<dennis_p> cool
<ActionParsnip> conor: i'd suggest so
<conor> k ty
<ActionParsnip> conor: doesnt take much space
<conor> i tried to install compiz fusion aswell, but it doesnt seem to be working
<teddiebaer> hi
<conor> woops, it is working, but the cube effect doesnt work/it wont let me increase my number of desktops
<lakis1982> hi ...  im using kubuntu 8.04 kardy with kde 3   ... how do i change the language in keyboard so i can select between two languages whenever im surfing the internet ?
<lakis1982> anyone?
<crs> lakis1982: you can get icon tray switcher, but i cant find it now ;/
<christoz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lakis1982> hmm
<llutz> systemsettings -  countrysettings, keyboardlayout
<lakis1982> and i can change with a keystroke between ttwo languages?
<moderator> Do some one has another problem?
<christoz> how on earth can i choose  repositories on hardy ?
<Saint___0> Maybe Synaptic.
<christoz> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Saint___0> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jussi01> christoz: adept - adept menu - manage repositories
<christoz> ty jussi01
<Saint___0> Know what erks me..
<pim> When i upgrade software, is it actually upgraded, or is the older version replaced with a new one?
<Saint___0> I download updates at 5000K/sec, but my torrents are going dialup speed.
<jussi01> Saint___0: sounds like you need to open a port or 2
<eagles0513875> jussi
<eagles0513875> jussi01: whats the default firewall in linux
<eagles0513875> in kubuntu at least
<jussi01> iptables
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
 * eagles0513875 slaps self i knew that 
<Saint___0> I use firestarter.
<crs> How kubuntu works? If, lets say for instance, new digikam will be released... when i goes into repos? After couple days (when deb will be ready) or with next kubuntu release?
<Minnozz> Can anyone help me with fixing kmilo for a Logitech keyboard on Hardy? The media keys don't work. I had the same problem with Gutsy, and using 1 or 2 Feisty files worked... But I can't remember which ones...
<nosrednaekim> crs: next release most likely
<nosrednaekim> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Saint___0> The intrepid Ibex I think it's called.
<Saint___0> If they have'nt changed it on me.
<pim> so if new software comes out you have to wait till a new ubuntu version comes out?
<llutz> pim yes
<pim> that sucks
<Saint___0> Or you could go with windows and wait 2 or 3 years for full support for new software.
<nosrednaekim> pim: unless there was a serious security flaw in the previous version
<llutz> pim: use a different distro with rolling release then
<pim> llutz which one would you reccomend?
<Saint___0> A major release every 6 months is amazing.
<llutz> pim: none
<Saint___0> Those people must be on their toes.
<Saint___0> Or fingertips.
<eagles0513875> jussi01: do you have any idea if its possible for me to use amarok in conjunction with jack
<llutz> pim: but if you want to try, use arch or sidux
<jussi01> eagles0513875: no idea
<Minnozz> !logitech
<ubottu> Factoid logitech not found
<Minnozz> !kmilo
<ubottu> Factoid kmilo not found
<eagles0513875> jussi01: reason i ask is that i would like to starting using jack in conjunction with amarok to start djing
<jussi01> eagles0513875: pop into #ubuntustudio
<lat> How can I create new icons on my KED4 desktop?
<dr_Willis> sidux was neat - but the kubuntu/ubuntu support was better. :)
<komakater> hi there... could s.o help me with a little Soundproblem
<lat> There is no "Create new" choice when I right click on my KDE4 desktop. So, how are new icons placed on the desktop?
<dr_Willis> They are plasma widget things I thought
<dr_Willis> kde4 is pushing for a Uncluttered desktop look :)
<dennis_p> check http://www.planetkde.org/ Lydia about FolderView for KDE4 desktop info
<christoz> i have ati sapphire x1650 pro i've installed the new drivers with envyng-gtk and after loggin in the black screen of death appeared again
<christoz> please tell me  a way fot my ati sapphire x1650 pro to work please i
<lat> dennis_p, thanks. I'm  loading that page now.
<Loetmichel> moin!
<christoz> please tell me  a way fot my ati sapphire x1650 pro to work please
<lat> christoz, go to ati.amd.com and download their driver. Follow their instructions exactly.
<christoz> i have ati sapphire x1650 pro i've installed the new drivers with envyng-gtk and after loggin in the black screen of death appeared again
<dr_Willis> dennis_p,  with stuff like that.. kde4 might get my attention. :) a few other neat things there also.
<Loetmichel> oh, sorry, will go searching for the german channel...
<dennis_p> #kubuntu-de ?
<christoz> ati sapphire x1650 pro is not listed lat'
<christoz> 2 ATI
<Loetmichel> dennis_p: thx, found already ;-)
<christoz> @ ati.amd.com
<dennis_p> yeah, kde4.1 can be considered it´s first beta release for end users and 4.2 first proper release if all goes well
<lat> christoz, on the ati website they give links to several open source driver projects. You might try one of those to see if they have a driver. Otherwise, I am out of solutions.  I have an ati 1950 card with 2 monitors. ATI had the driver for that.
<eagles0513875> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jals> hi, i just installed a gnome app, but changed my mind and removed it, how to i remove anything gnome related that got installed?
<jals> or rather, anything gnome related that's not needed
<lat> When I try to place a new wiget on my desktop I get "The object  could not be created." So, so far I can't use Folder View. Solution?
<jax_> says hi
<Dragnslcr> jals- apt-get autoremove should do it. Not sure if it can be done through Adept
<eagles0513875> Dragnslcr: it can be done u find the pkg u want to remove and tell it remove
<jax_> anyone know if ati will release a driver fix for the hd3850 card, can't get mine working under ubuntu 8.04
<eagles0513875> jax_: check their site i dunno
<eagles0513875> they might already have one
<jax_> i will have a look
<Dragnslcr> eagles0513875- that doesn't remove dependencies though
<flaccid> from memory you have to install via aptitude initially then remove with aptitude autoremove
<eagles0513875> Dragnslcr: true
<flaccid> never done it myself though
<jax_> i was messing about with my taskbar, now when i minimise a window it disappears, emm strange ;-)
<eagles0513875> would purge do the trick at all
<flaccid> purge doesn't have anything to do with it
<eagles0513875> ill be quite now cuz im not thinking stright right now not to mention quite depressed
<flaccid> join the club :)
<flaccid> but yeah im yet to try that myself
<eagles0513875> well i got a stupid thing im depressed ovr
<flaccid> im depressed everday, feel like talking about in #kubuntu-offtopic heh
<jax_> do you drink to much?
 * christoz gives the happy pill to flaccid :p
<flaccid> not the place to talk about it heh
<eagles0513875> flaccid: pmed ya
<jax_> does any1 know any good games for linux?
<flaccid> still its normal to try to match it to something like a drug, pretty normal behaviour of people
<flaccid> jax_: wolf et!
<jax_> yeah!
<flaccid> and trocs
<flaccid> err torcs
<flaccid> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jax_> kool
<flaccid> not a bad page ^^ try em all for yourself
<eagles0513875> i love the games
<eagles0513875> when have mesa-utils not been included in an outa box install
<jals> that did it, thanks Dragnslcr
<alexander> jemand da?
<llutz> !de | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> alexander: what language room u looking for
<jax_> any1 know where u go to edit the boot menu in ubuntu?
<alexander> german
<eagles0513875> see above lol
<eagles0513875> jax_: cd /etc/boot/grub
<jax_> cheers
<alexander> sers
<eagles0513875> jax_:  its menu.lst
<alexander> deutsch?
<jax_> can u tell i'm a newbie lol
<eagles0513875> jax_: whats up
<flaccid> deutsch is german
<eagles0513875> jax_: speaking off i need to edit something in there to get rid of the splash screen
<eagles0513875> jax_: its under /boot/grub my bad
<eagles0513875> jax_: what u wanting to edit in the menu list
<jax_> a ha ;-)
<eagles0513875> jax_: you wanting to get rid of the splash screen
<jax_> no, each time i update my os, it adds a new entry to the boot list
<eagles0513875> jax_: thats a lil more complex then going into the list
<eagles0513875> jax_: and that i cannot help ya out with
<eagles0513875> jax_: it doesnt hurt to keep them just in case something with a newer kernel doesnt work and u need to go to a previous one
<jax_> well if i just remove the text, it should do the trick
<eagles0513875> jax_: if you need to boot into an older kernel you wont have it on the list if something breaks
<jax_> i get ya, emm might just leave it lol
<eagles0513875> jax_: i leave them
<flaccid> kgrubeditor comes in future kubuntu releases which will be great
<flaccid> !info kgrubeditor
<ubottu> kgrubeditor (source: kgrubeditor): graphical editor for GRUB boot manager settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 175 kB, installed size 552 kB
<flaccid> actually its here now
<jax_> i was reading a book about unix, quite interesting, my self training manual ;-)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: didnt know about that
<eagles0513875> jax_: wait till you start doing certification from lpi
<jax_> i made enquiries about the courses available, looks like a good thing to study
<eagles0513875> jax_: i am doing it working on getting ready to take the first exam out of 2 for jr level certification
<jax_> very good
<eagles0513875> jax_: www.lpi.org
<yao_ziyua1> can i apply kde4 themes in kde3?
<flaccid> -www
<flaccid> yao_ziyua1: n
<flaccid> no
<eagles0513875> im loving the course then again my teacher is a linux nut lol working on sr level certification
<flaccid> guys can you take this nice convo to #kubuntu-offtopic, here is support only :(
<jax_> im from ireland, so not to sure if there is any training centres here, might have to e-learn, which i would prefere not to do ;-o
<eagles0513875> jax_: im in malta there are here
<yao_ziyua1> flaccid: is there a kde4-theme-for-gtk-apps now (like kde3-theme-for-gtk-apps)?
<eagles0513875> jax_: hop in offtopic dude
<eagles0513875> !register | jax_
<ubottu> jax_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<eagles0513875> jax_: is this nick registered
<flaccid> yao_ziyua1: um not sure, you could ask the #ubuntu people about that i guess
<jax_> yip
<flaccid> im off for a bit bye
<R2LM> In KDE 3.5, how do you change the system tray icon size so that there are two rows of icons instead of one row?
<NickNak> R2LM: you can do that by changing the panel size, don't think you can change the icon size
<codster> Can someone help me with themes?
<codster> if they are not to busy?
<codster> I have Emerald installed, and i can see a list of themes, but there is no option to apply theme?
<codster> do i need something else?
<codster> Reason i ask is because i would really like a Mac OSX theme, ive heard of one called Bahgri? or something similar
<R2LM> NickNak: My panel size is set to "normal", so there should be room for two rows of icons. Is it a problem with one particular icon maybe? If one of the system tray icons doesn't have a small size do they all then default to larger size and one row?
<codster> I think everyone is sleeping lol
<codster> :D
<jax_> zzzzzzzzzz
<jax_> zzzzzz
<jax_> z
<jax_> z
<Elite101> lol
<Elite101> someone is awake
<eagles0513875> i am as well
<Elite101> :D
<eagles0513875> but im trying to do linux cert studying
<crs> Sorry 4 off topic. Anyone working in IT in london here?
<Elite101> not me..
<jax_> im half awake
<Elite101> Why is it that when something is freely made? and its always better than the thing that costs, i couldnt imagine making this Distro without it costing...
<eagles0513875> im talking to jax_ in a private convo to keep this channel on topic
<Elite101> ohh sorry i should do the same
<eagles0513875> !ot | Elite101
<ubottu> Elite101: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yao_ziyua1> is there a calculator in kubuntu?
<crs> yao_ziyua1: kcalc
<yao_ziyua1> ok
<yao_ziyua1> i tried
<jax_> dunno mate
<yao_ziyua1> turns out it's not installed by default
<Elite101> so you guys try out KDE4.0?
<eagles0513875> Elite101: still lacks functionality for my liking
<Elite101> I hear Madriva has a better version (well with less bugs) 3.59
<Elite101> yeah.
<Elite101> Im going to wait till i jump over.
<eagles0513875> Elite101: mandriva is vry limited as to what it has in the repos
<Elite101> mhm, ive never tried it.
<eagles0513875> Elite101: u could always compile the latest kde 4 from svn source if u want bleeding edge
<eagles0513875> Elite101:  i have and i dont like it
<Elite101> lol
<Elite101> Well im not the "advanced user" of linux, i just started befor, hell i cant even figure out how to install themes :|
<jax_> i'm using it for few months now
<eagles0513875> Elite101: thats what this channel is here for
<eagles0513875> Elite101: with time you will get the hang of things
<Elite101> defeats the purpose of my nickname thoe "elite" :D
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> Elite101: im guessing ur new to linux on the whole
<jax_> just get a few books, worked for me
<Elite101> yeah well i can do simple things
<Elite101> i learned the hardway, windows crashed and i was forced to learn
<GillesM> hi zhym on K3B I have the button burn unavailable M
<GillesM> sorry why
<eagles0513875> Elite101: take a look at my site not much on it and sign up http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<eagles0513875> Elite101: let me know when u have signed up cuz ill have to activate your account for you to sign in
<jax_> u should try out kaffeine elite, it makes kups of coffee lol
<NiKeCRu666> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn
<stdin> hmm
<NiKeCRu666> help please?
<Elite101> okay thanks eagles
<Elite101> well you can just say Help,
<Elite101> you need to explain
<Elite101> cant*
<NiKeCRu666> ok i'll xplaint it =)
<jax_> looks at his watch ;-)
<NiKeCRu666> i was installing kubuntu (hardy heron) and before finishing the installation my computer restarted (idk why) so now i tried to put 4 desktops and it doesnt work and same with the compiz fusion (advance Desktop Effects)
<eagles0513875> Elite101: want to know an easy way to learn
<Elite101> sure,
<jax_> me 2
<NiKeCRu666> me2
<Elite101> i know a fried of mine release's books, ebooks i guess i could download one from him about Linux lol
<eagles0513875> Elite101: no not what i was going to say download virtualbox (vmware equivalent) and setup a virtual machine and mess around with a virtual installation of kubuntu that way u can reinstall and not loose anything
<Elite101> well im on a 10Gb hdd
<eagles0513875> Elite101: o_o how u manage that
<Elite101> so since i have only 1Gb of ram, runnning things like that would either be choppy as hell, or not worth the time
<Elite101> lol my Xbox :D
<jax_> just install dsl
<Elite101> nah
<Elite101> its stripped
<Elite101> i dont like KNoppix
<eagles0513875> lol i have 1.25 on this laptop and im running this perfectly fine
<eagles0513875> havent tried the new knoppix
<eagles0513875> installing open suse 10.3 on a vm right now
<Elite101> well i swapped HDD with my Xbox, im not running linux ON my xbox so i just used the 10gb its fast/quite for an IDE drive
<jax_> i just bought another hard-disk
<eagles0513875> O_o its probably scsi which looks like ide
<NiKeCRu666> hello?
<Elite101> And i thought id learn lol well, not learn but use its basic functions, i just wanna install a very cool looking MAC OSX theme.
<Elite101> no, its IDE
<Elite101> ata66 lol
<eagles0513875> you sure
<Elite101> yeah,
<eagles0513875> Elite101: make a small 3gb vm
<Elite101> Xbox only allows IDE, ive swaped it.
<Elite101> it wont run goofd
<Elite101> good*
<jax_> boot up in recovery mode and try to fix ur x server nike, might do the trick!
<pag> NiKeCRu666, see, if ccsm has some setting for virtual desktops
<Elite101> VMware will be slow, especailly on windows
<jax_> i used vmware, the performance wasnt very good
<NiKeCRu666> i have a nother question, if kubuntu didnt install lot of things can i complete installation by internet?
<jax_> but it was usable
<Elite101> lol
<eagles0513875> Elite101: vmware on kubuntu has bugs im using virtualbox and im installing open suse as we speak and still using my machine like nothings going on
<Elite101> mhm
<Elite101> well prossecor speed?
<Elite101> Im only 2.88Ghz p4 :( not HT
<Elite101> I need a system upgrade..but thats why i installed kubuntu its fast
<eagles0513875> 2ghz amd athlon 64 3200+
<Elite101> no wonder..
<eagles0513875> Elite101: 1gb ram
<Elite101> lol
<Elite101> DDR2?
<eagles0513875> i love kubuntu
<Elite101> 800Mhz?
<eagles0513875> nope ddr
<eagles0513875> this machine is 3 yrs old
<Elite101> ohh ive got 2 sticks of 512
<eagles0513875> pc 133 i think here
<Elite101> mine is probably older
<Elite101> 133Mhz?
<Elite101> o.0
<eagles0513875> yep ram
<Elite101> lol
<eagles0513875> no wait
<jax_> i have 1.2 gb
<Elite101> wow
<eagles0513875> its pc3200
<eagles0513875> ddr400
<eagles0513875> i have 1.2 as well
<Elite101> ohhh
<jax_> pc400
<eagles0513875> pc3200 = ddr400
<jax_> yip
<eagles0513875> jax_: unless u mean pc 4000
<eagles0513875> which i believe is 500mhz
<Elite101> well im just removing the unnesesary things i dont need
<eagles0513875> lol
<chema> hola
<jax_> if you are not sure, use the crucial memory test program
<Elite101> to cut down on space lol
<NiKeCRu666> chema, hola
<chema> alguien que me aconseje?
<eagles0513875> im at some point when i can get my own testing system im goign to start working on creating a clustering os based on kubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> yo te aconsejo
<NiKeCRu666> hablaingles xD
<chema> a ver tengo instalado ubuntu 7.10
<eagles0513875> !es | chema
<ubottu> chema: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> !es | chema
<Elite101> well i can make a cluster, (well not i cant but its possibel) with xbox's
<eagles0513875> screw xbox's
<Elite101> thats what i wanted to do
<Elite101> 733Mhz 64Mb of ram
<Elite101> only 40-50$ at used stores
<Elite101> samehardware, and easy to use...
<eagles0513875> im thinking of doing that at some point with old machines
<jax_> i sold my ps2 for 40 quid
<eagles0513875> and create a rendering cluster
<Elite101> quid?
<Elite101> ohh
<Elite101> PS3's lol
<Elite101> do some 3D rendering
<eagles0513875> !offtopic | jax_  eagles0513875 Elite101
<ubottu> jax_  eagles0513875 Elite101: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Elite101> sorry
<jax_> opps
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im in there already
<Elite101> same
<pablo__> hola
<NiKeCRu666> hola pablo
<pablo__> necesito ascesoria sobre los efectos de ventanas compiz fusion
<eagles0513875> !es | pablo__
<ubottu> pablo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> NiKeCRu666: only english in here my friend
<NiKeCRu666> ok dude i'm just sending people who speaks spanish to kubuntu-es
<NiKeCRu666> at least trying to
<eagles0513875> NiKeCRu666: look above at the command i used
<NiKeCRu666> yeah i know
<Elite101> Im having troubles with Emerald
<NiKeCRu666> sorry =/
<eagles0513875> its ok
<Elite101> I installed Emerald, and i can run it fine, and see the themes its just, how do i install them?
<Elite101> i dont see an option to just "apply"
<Elite101> do i need something else?
<Dragnslcr> You just select them
<Elite101> i did
<Elite101> i doubble clicked i single clicked i tripple clicked shesh i even sideways clicked
<Elite101> lol it wont just apply?
<Elite101> i think i need something else?
<Elite101> maybe im just missing something...
<Roey> Hello.  does kubuntu x86_64's wine automaticlally set up a chroot environment??
<Elite101> ugh. still not installing :(
<Elite101> I installed Emerald, and i can run it fine, and see the themes its just, how do i install them?
<Elite101> sorry
<Elite101> im not the greatest reader until i read "use with: Candido-Calm"
<eagles0513875> JanMalte: u from malta
<JanMalte> no, i'm from germany
<eagles0513875> JanMalte: ok my apologies
<JanMalte> No Problem ;)
<JanMalte> My freinds sometimes kidding about it too :)
<Elite101> Is anyone fimilar with Mac OSX theme's?
<eagles0513875> JanMalte: lol
<Elite101> any little help at all,
<JanMalte> themes for kubuntu or for mac?
<Elite101> kubuntu lol
<eagles0513875> !ot | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> jax_: back
<dr_Willis> The Bagira theme in the repos is a decent (if you can call anything os-x that) theme. :)
<RadeonX1650XT> hola
<Elite101> okay
<Elite101> well all i do is search for it?
<Elite101> in adept
<Elite101> im on Kubuntu 7.04 (a little outdated) is it in there by default
<RadeonX1650XT> donde esta kubuntu.es
<llutz> Elite101: apt-cache search baghira
<greeg> hi
<Elite101> thanks
<greeg> i know this isn't #Debian, but im banned for some reason.
<greeg> can some one help me?
<llutz> called "kwin-baghira" in gutsy
<Elite101> lol
<Elite101> that works :D
<Elite101> thanks llutz :D
<Elite101> now once i install it, it will be installed as a theme?
<Elite101> how would i apply it?
<pag> greeg, try asking; if the problem is not debian specific, then I'm pretty sure someone will know the answer
<RadeonX1650XT> quiero entrar al foro en español
<pag> Elite101, kcontrol -> appearance -> style  iirc
<RadeonX1650XT> alguien me puede ayudar
<pag> !es | RadeonX1650XT
<ubottu> RadeonX1650XT: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greeg> i ran apt-get install mozila-firefox, but it's not listed under K menu
<pag> greeg, does it launch from the command line?
<greeg> (firefox-bin:5400): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<greeg> typical linux
<dr_Willis> sounds like you are running it as a different user.
<llutz> greeg: start it as same user who owns the X-session
<greeg> i am.
<dr_Willis> open up a new terminal. and try it there.
<greeg> ok now iceweasel comes up.
<greeg> sigh
<dr_Willis> Hmm. is iceweasel even in the repos?
<dr_Willis> !find icewea
<ubottu> Found: iceweasel-scrapbook
<llutz> he#s on debian, i think
<dr_Willis> or some other debian variant
<Jucato> <greeg> i know this isn't #Debian, but im banned for some reason.
<greeg> yeah i was in #Debian last nite.  i wasn't trolling.
<Elite101> i installed the theme
<Elite101> and nothing changed?
<Elite101> it doesnt have the taskbar thing
<Elite101> like mac :(
<dr_Willis> Elite101,  what theme?
<dr_Willis> You did select the theme in the appearances/theme tool?
<llutz> Elite101: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<Elite101> yeah
<Elite101> that theme
<Elite101> well i just wanted to know
<Elite101> does it have the taskbar?
<pag> Elite101, you mean the dock? it's not dependant on a theme; it's completly different software :-)
<Elite101> and all thoes fancy things
<Elite101> ohhhh
<eagles0513875> Jucato: someone in trouble :P
<Elite101> well since its a completely diffrent software, what is that software?
<dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Factoid dock not found
<eagles0513875> !info dock
<ubottu> Package dock does not exist in hardy
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. let me find that url
<Elite101> i just really like the theme
<Elite101> with the 3D dock icons :D
<dr_Willis> Then use the theme wiothout any lame OS-X dock.
<pag> Elite101, awn is one of them – not sure though if it works under KDE.. then there's kxdocker, which was a total disappintment for me..
<dr_Willis> its just some dck clone thats proberly lacking in any real features. :) the screen shot is not exactly what the theme will look like
<jax_> does kubuntu have webcam software?
<Elite101> yeah jax
<dr_Willis> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<jax_> whats it called
<Elite101> one second
<Elite101> i remember seeing it in Addremove
<jax_> digikam
<Elite101> i think?
<Elite101> Camorama
<Elite101> Webcam Viewer
<Elite101> View/alter/take screen shots
<dr_Willis> !find webcam
<ubottu> Found: webcam, webcam-server, webcamd
<dr_Willis> !info webcam
<ubottu> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 112 kB
<dr_Willis> Hmm that one may or may not have a gui. :)
<jax_> cheers
<Elite101> well im going back on windows, im going to play some Xlink kai,
<Elite101> see you guys later thanks for the help too!
<tezcatlipoca> hallöle
<tezcatlipoca> ich hoffe, mir kann wer helfen: ich hätte gerne kodak easyshare 5.1 auf kubuntu 7.01 installiert... hat wer nen plan für mich?
<eagles0513875> !de | tezcatlipoca
<ubottu> tezcatlipoca: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<greeg> aparenly, Debian Etch doesent offer firefox, the package "mozilla-firefox" is --> Transition package for iceweasel rename
<dr_Willis> greeg,  yep. I belive they did that about a year ago
<tezcatlipoca> oh... sorry
<dr_Willis> there was a big stink about it in all the linux new sites and stuff
<tezcatlipoca> cya guys ;)
<greeg> so i download flash from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<greeg> and it's choppy
<greeg> youtube plays choppy
<greeg> but when i had kubuntu, youtube wasn't choppy after i installed flashplayer10 beta
<greeg> how can i get konqueor to point at flash?
<sharpe_uk> Settings - Configure Konqueror - Plugins (right side list), New (add the directory path for the plugins) then Scan for new Plugins
<dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<greeg> sharpe_uk: hey thanx.  this is better than iceweasle
 * greeg no longer needs firefucks
<eagles0513875> !language | greeg
<ubottu> greeg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greeg> sorry
<eagles0513875> lol if anything sensor it lol
<sharpe_uk> >greeg, no problems
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<sharpe_uk> been using the flash10 beta for a few days, it crashes less than 9 did (which is good for a beta) but still uses a horrible amount of processor time
<eagles0513875> sharpe_uk: u talking bout gnash
<eagles0513875> *you
<sharpe_uk> no, the proprietary version of flash
<eagles0513875> sharp im having issues with flash in firefox 3 with the nonfree plugin
<sharpe_uk> gnash just isn't there yet
<eagles0513875> im trying to get into a flash chat room but it wants me to download a bin
<slimjimflim> anybody know if there's a dev packge for qt4.4 for ubuntu gutsy yet?
<greeg> could someone be so kind and find out who the chanop is in Debian ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * greeg just installed Debian Etch and it's already pissing me off. amule sucks.
<greeg> but amule never sucked with Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> greeg: im checkin
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20396/
<ActionParsnip> I cant get off 640x480 guys, can anyone advise
<eagles0513875> greeg: nobody wants to tell me
<ActionParsnip> sup eagles0513875
<greeg> damn. thanx anyway eagles0513875
<llutz> ActionParsnip: have you tried nvidia-settings?
<eagles0513875> greeg: hold up someone talking now
<eagles0513875> Jucato: you still there bro
<ActionParsnip> llutz: yeah man, xorg looks good just seems I cant get the resolutions available :(
<llutz> ActionParsnip: according to your xorg.0.log your monitor doesn't report edid-data, so you have to specify it in your xorg.conf manually
<ActionParsnip> do you mean like refresh rates and stuff?
<llutz> jep
<ActionParsnip> llutz: ok sweet man, I'll give it a butchers
<ActionParsnip> :D:D
<eagles0513875> greeg: the root username is banned from debian thats why u cant get in
<dr_Willis> Heh heh heh...
<eagles0513875> Jucato: u should be able to get into the debian channel no problem
<dr_Willis> thats amuseing. :)
<dr_Willis> of course do you really want in is the next question.
<greeg> Oh
<greeg> oops
<greeg> thanx pal
<eagles0513875> no prob bro
<edwilson> ?
<eagles0513875> ?
<clau30> hi. got a problem with my usb stick. after I made it bootable to install kubuntu from it, it doesn't get mounted anymore
<clau30> dmesg | tail sais:
<clau30> [73299.168635] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<clau30> [73299.273931] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: its sweet now bro, had to add some refresh rates and vertical refresh rates shiz in there
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with flash and firefox 3
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: I only just got it going in firefox32 :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: it was working the nonfree plugin with kernel .18 and prior
<GuRu19969> Hi!
<GuRu19969> can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | GuRu19969
<ubottu> GuRu19969: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GuRu19969> I have 2 modems: usb and modem in notebook. But I can't istall it. Pls, help.
<ActionParsnip> GuRu19969: please supply pastebin your lspci output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | GuRu19969
<ubottu> GuRu19969: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Anonimo> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi Anonimo
<ubottu> Factoid hi anonimo not found
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Anonimo
<ubottu> Anonimo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> sup Anonimo
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any idea how to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its not strictly supported as its only for testing purposes
<ActionParsnip> I'll have a look seeing as its you
<ActionParsnip> :D
<eagles0513875> :D
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: 64bit / 32bit?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: 64bit
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695674
<ActionParsnip> seen that ^ ?
<ActionParsnip> kilz is pretty down with plugins for browsers
<Anonimo> ineed some help with my wireless card, i installed recently kubuntu and i cant use wireless
<Anonimo> i havean acer aspire 4720z
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: have you installed the acer_acpi
<Anonimo> acer_acpi?
<Anonimo> how do i install acer_acpi?
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: did you google at all
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739998
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: that is a link to installing wifi on your exactl laptop
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: please try to help yourself before running for help, you look less like an idiot when someone finds an exact link in approx 5 seconds
<Anonimo> yeah but i want to put it in mode monitor too
<ActionParsnip> mode monitor?
<Anonimo> yup
<ActionParsnip> whats that?
<Anonimo> sorry brb
<ActionParsnip> ok
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im using the default mode for my monitor
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: erm..yeah
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: doh
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: no idea for me issue
<ActionParsnip> how does that relate to flash
<Nicola> Tell 'Nicola' to stop stealing *my* Nick eh? It took me ages to get onto Freenode thanks to her. Tell her to register her own fucking nick.
<ActionParsnip> nicola_: change your password
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no idea man, thats all i can really find
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: im running 2.0.whatever
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: it works ok :D
<eagles0513875> !language | nicola_
<ubottu> nicola_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> nicola_: wrong person
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://nrrd.de/dasbuch/housetier/enable_flash_64bit_firefox_3_beta_2_fedora_8
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thats what i meant this s firefox3 not 2
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: im running 64bit kubuntu but im guessing im running 32bit pkgs
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: please remember ff3 is not official release so is hard to support
<eagles0513875> it was working prior to kernel 19
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: most wil be 64bit but some will be 32bit for compatibility
<TimS> nicola_! Nicola would like you to not use the nick nicola in future
<sagitarius> hi everybody!
<ActionParsnip> hi sagitarius
<ActionParsnip> !hi | sagitarius
<ubottu> sagitarius: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gorckus> hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> hi gorckus
<ActionParsnip> !hi | gok
<ubottu> gok: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sagitarius> I hava a question: I am currently using ubuntu with gnome and I was wandering if I could just install kde play with it a little and then get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> sagitarius: sure, you can install kde apps alongside your gnome ones
<ActionParsnip> sagitarius: if you want the full kde desktop, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop I believe is the command
<sagitarius> allright! thanks ActionParsnip
<sharpe_uk> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Azzco> ActionParsnip: Doesn't that install the usplash aswell?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: installing ff2 to see if it works with 2
<Anonimo> i'm sorry, i'm back
<djouallah> i am using kubuntu 8.04, i fellowed the instruction on how to install kde4.1 beta, but i want only a basic kde4 workspace ( due to bandwith limit )
<Freddy2> hi
<djouallah> eh sorry xubuntu not kubuntu
<Freddy2> do you know where can i get a 32-bit binary version of aalib for a 64 bit system? i'm Mamonetti at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72984
<Anonimo> ActionParsnip, ok monitor mode is kind of state of the wireless to monitor all traffic recieved from a wireless network
<ActionParsnip> Anonimo: check ethereal dude
<Anonimo> ethereal?
<ActionParsnip> www.google.com
<Anonimo> ok
<llutz> wireshark now
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats the one, cheers llutz
<ActionParsnip> llutz: graphics are sweeeet now boi! added some refresh rates etc and all is good
<llutz> ActionParsnip: fine
<ActionParsnip> llutz: cheers man
<llutz> np
<jdnewmil> I am having difficulty upgrading 7,10 to 8.04... upgrade application kills something and have to reboot... so I have downloaded alternate install cd, and have made progress with aptitude, except that now I get an error on package "pipedreams-data"
<ActionParsnip> its always something small
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: flash seems to be borked with ff2 as well
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i think its the kernel to be honest with ya
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: check firefox32
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: try googling 3in1
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<eagles0513875> im on that thats my browser is 32
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: whats that supposed to bring up
<llutz> ActionParsnip: most monitors actually send edid-data today, so you got the other one
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its a script to install whatever browser you want (32bit) on 64Bit system with flash, java and mplayer plugin
<eagles0513875> ohhhhhhhhhh ok kool
<jdnewmil> any suggestions to handle "files list file for package 'pipedreams-data' is missing final newline" error?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: its funny though this movie site i go to flash work
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> even for flash games
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: hey
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: open the file and press enter at the end of it
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: what are you doing to get the error?
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: "aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop"
<jdnewmil> the problem file seems to be inside a deb file (?)
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: try sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: same result on first command...
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list by any chance?
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: it was edited before the upgrade application got to it, but haven't touched it since...
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: open it again and add a carridge return at the end of it
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: sources.list has two newlines at the end already
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> try the long command without the first step
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: check... check..
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Released! http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay - starts at 19:00 UTC
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: any good
<ActionParsnip> werd up stdin
<stdin> the sun, depending on your time zone
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: those two commands worked, but still no luck with install command
 * ActionParsnip forgets to laugh
<jdnewmil> seems to be in "maxima-doc" package somewhere... trying to remove it, but that fails too
<stdin> ActionParsnip: coding for ubottu all day on a sunday has made me humourless
<ActionParsnip> stdin: ok man no worries
<clau30> hi. got a problem with my usb stick. after I made it bootable to install kubuntu from it, it doesn't get mounted anymore
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: can you give a pastebin of the full error?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jdnewmil
<ubottu> jdnewmil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harmental80> hey guys...my usb HD drive is being automatically as read-only....
<harmental80> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: check your fstab dude
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: what file system is it formattedf
<pascutti> does anyone knows some ide for c++ made in qt for beginners?
<pteague> anybody know how to turn off the notification-daemon from ubuntu so i don't get both a popup from notification-daemon & knotify when i insert a cd/dvd ?
<pim> KDevelop
<pascutti> pim: thanks!
<harmental80> ActionParsnip: i have no entries in fstab
<harmental80> FAT32
<titanix88> pim: is that for beginers? i find compiling and handling with 'make' much easier.
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=318175
<pim> titanix He asked for an IDE
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: obv the /dev wil be different for yuo
<pim> not for a compiler titanix88, you compile using gcc
<ActionParsnip> use sudo fdisk -l (minus el, not minus eye)
<jdnewmil> ActionParsnip: I am logged in from my desktop computer... the problem machine is a laptop that is currently running in rescue mode from the 8.04 alternate install cd in text mode
<titanix88> pim: i know pim. But i tried to mean, KDevelop & Anjuta is not a beginer ide.
<titanix88> Atleast didn't work for me ! :(
<pim> titanix88 well I've only used KDevelop
<Freddy2> then try eclipse/CDT
<pascutti> eclipse makes me shake my legs... ;p
<pascutti> at least on windows
<Freddy2> you can create a standar C project, letting you to define your own makefiles
<ActionParsnip> jdnewmil: stdin may be able to help ;)
<Freddy2> inside eclipse you can define a set of targets, depending on your needs (of course related to the targets available at your makefiles)
<Freddy2> and.. that's it
<arrrghhh> hey i was wondering what the "persistent" setting for auto-login does?  the kde help module for it doesn't explain it at all, and my google powers don't seem to be touching it.
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: every time you log out... it will automatically log you back in
 * stdin can't find the "pipedreams-data" package anywhere
<jdnewmil> stdin: pipenightdreams-data
<harmental80> ActionParsnip: yeah...but....I didnt have this problem one week ago...I would really like the usb drive to me mounted without the fstab...
<stdin> jdnewmil: are you sure it's gone through the update fully?
<ActionParsnip> harmental80: i only know the fstab way
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jdnewmil> stdin: no complaints on update
<stdin> jdnewmil: try 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/pipenightdreams-data_0.10.0-13_all.deb' then 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<stdin> *if you have that file*
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, really?  i have to test that thanks.
<harmental80> how can i obtain my gid and uid??
<stdin> harmental80: "id -u" and "id -g"
<MannyZ> Hello, what was the program called with what you can choose the special effects or metacity?
<jdnewmil> stdin: the only deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives is maxima-doc_5.13.0-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<harmental80> stdin: thx...
<stdin> jdnewmil: pastebin what "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" wants to do
<MannyZ> what channel is best for special effects help?
<Skrux> hello
<Skrux> I 've got a problem with the printer:
<Skrux> epson stylus photo 950
<stdin> MannyZ: if you're using compiz #compiz-fusion
<grendal_prime> this damn fn key thing is makeing me nuts
<Skrux> it printed 2 weeks ago, but now it seems to bo not working
<jdnewmil> stdin: may take awhile... I am not sure of an easy way to pastebin the file from rescue mode
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, so lock session... what does that tick mark do?  does it lock the session after a certain time period?
<stdin> jdnewmil: no net access?
<Skrux> I put the jobs in the printing Q but the printer doesn't print anythink
<jdnewmil> stdin: do have net access... but no gui or lynx or links
<arrrghhh> Skrux, did a test print work?
<Skrux> arrrghhh: no
<arrrghhh> Skrux, kubuntu hardy
<Skrux> and if I try to add a new printer it says there are no local pinrters
<Skrux> yes arrrghhh
<stdin> jdnewmil: w3m should be installed
<arrrghhh> Skrux, what kind of printer?
<Skrux> epson stylus photo 950
<Skrux> arrrghhh: but it was working last month
<Skrux> and now it stopped
<jdnewmil> stdin: "-sh: w3m: not found"
<stdin> it's normally pre-installed
<arrrghhh> Skrux, strange... do you see it in the printer settings area under system settings?
<jdnewmil> stdin: this is BusyBox on the rescue cd
<grendal_prime> anyone using dell laptop and figured out how to get there fn keys to work?
<stdin> jdnewmil: busybox? why are you using that?
<Skrux> arrrghhh: what ?
<jdnewmil> stdin: the machine was not bootable
<arrrghhh> Skrux, k-menu -> system settings -> printers
<Skrux> ye
<stdin> jdnewmil: you can use a normal shell with the alternate CD. don't you have a LiveCD available?
<Skrux> arrrghhh: I see it and it says it is inactive but accepting new jobs
<costa58> nessuno italiano?
<arrrghhh> Skrux, and the printer is on?
<stdin> !it | costa58
<ubottu> costa58: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Skrux> arrrghhh: of course
<arrrghhh> Skrux, tried a different usb port?  have you tried a test print from this area?
<jdnewmil> stdin: sorry... was on an an alternate terminal... main terminal is running normal shell as root, and while it recognizes w3m it doesn't recognize the terminal type
<Skrux> arrrghhh: it is working when I put: print test page now
<Skrux> I changed the usb port
<Skrux> thanx
<arrrghhh> Skrux, np
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, can you explain the lock session tick box to me?  does it just lock the session after a certain period of time?  i wish the help file didn't just skip over those parts...
<Skrux> arrrghhh: but when I print from kate it doesn't work
<arrrghhh> Skrux, but test print works from that printers applet?
<Skrux> arrrghhh: oh sorry
<Skrux>  the problem is from kate
<Skrux> ooo works fine
<arrrghhh> Skrux, i figured... np
<arrrghhh> can anyone explain the "lock session" tick box under the login manager?
<arrrghhh> brb
<costa58> scusate...ma io non riesc a trovare ubuntu.it
<pim> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> costa58: /j #ubuntu-it
<sharpe_uk> >arggh, it stops anyone using the machine while you are away from the keyboard until you put your password in
<sharpe_uk> >arggh, makes sense in an office environment where you dont want you co-workers mucking with your machine while you are off doing vital work related things (outside have a smoke etc)
<Skrux> bye
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: when it automatically logs you in... it locks the screen
<Riddell> Kubuntu tutorials day in 10 minutes in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, yea that's what i assumed.  what good would it be?  i guess to run your startup scripts and still have a secure session.
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: yep.... thats what I use it for
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim, ah thanks again.  there should be a little tool tip at least or it should be added to that help section definitely.
<arrrghhh> is it easy to add stuff to those help files?  what is the process?
<stdin> ** Kubuntu Tutorials Day fist session just started in #kubuntu-devel - All are welcome to join in
<grendal_prime> sooo nobody has any idea how to get these damn fn keys working?
<titanix88_> grendal_prime: what fn keys?
<Haza> Evening folks. Whats a good tool to extract .rar files?
<pim> Can't Ark do that?
<titanix88_> install unrar package
<Haza> titanix88_: The free or non free one?
<RoughriderUT> Ark has been what defaults for me, and haven't had a problem opening RAR files
<felicia> anyone got    yahoo
<Nece228> Haza: easy
<Nece228> Haza: sudo apt-get install unrar
<stdin> !im | felicia
<ubottu> felicia: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<stdin> * and YIM
<Nece228> Haza: and then u can extract and watch rar archives
<Nece228> Haza: in any program
<Haza> Nece228: Cheers matey :)
<Nece228> Haza: thats because rar is poprietary format :[
<Nece228> Haza: im glad i can help you :)
<stdin> !kopete ~= /AIM,/AIM, YIM,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<mefistoIV> hello!
<mefistoIV> I've a big problem!
<mefistoIV> i uninstalled compiz righht now and now i don't have the window "headers" (??)
<mefistoIV> the area with the program name and the 3 buttons to maximize, minimize and close the windows
<mefistoIV> which program do i need to install?
<stdin> mefistoIV: press Alt-F2 and put in "kwin --replace" (without quotes)
<pag> mefistoIV, you just need to run "kwin --replace"
<clau30> got a problem with my usb stick. after I made it bootable to install kubuntu from it, it doesn't get mounted anymore
<clau30> anyone an idea?
<clau30> tried reformatting, repartitioning
<mefistoIV> hm it says that it can't connect to x server
<eagles0513875> clau30: there was a debian bugged filed in regards to booting
<eagles0513875> clau30: not sure the bug but it has been reported to the devs and not sure if a release has been released
<lsemple> what is the best idea to set up a secondary hard drive's permissions to be accessed from two different linux users ?
<clau30> eagles0513875: bugs.debian.com?
<lsemple> make a group ? and then set the permissions to the hd as root, with the new group having read/write permissions ?
<eagles0513875> clau30: somewhere there
<clau30> eagles0513875: ok thanks
<eagles0513875> clau30: i tried to do same thing but it wouldnt boot off my pen drive either
<clau30> eagles0513875: nono, that's not the problem
<clau30> eagles0513875: it booted fine, but when trying to use it normally, it doesn't get mounted
<clau30> [77053.466745] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<clau30> [77053.677659] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<eagles0513875> clau30: dunno could u update the wiki if u got it to work dude i had trouble
<mefistoIV> hm no ideas for my problem? :(
<clau30> eagles0513875: ^^ output from dmesg
<AkShell> Hi all
<eagles0513875> clau30: i think its trying to boot from cd drive not usb
<eagles0513875> mefistoIV: ask again
<clau30> eagles0513875: again, it booted just fine
<eagles0513875> udf is cd format
<mefistoIV> the windowbars disappeared after uninstalling compiz. I mean the bars displaying the windows name and the buttons to close and minimize etc. the windows
<clau30> eagles0513875: I know, but it booted w/o problems
<eagles0513875> its trying to find some cd
<eagles0513875> mefistoIV: try restarting x
<mefistoIV> ok
<eagles0513875> clau30: dunno what to tell u
<clau30> eagles0513875: ok thanks anyway :)
<eagles0513875> clau30: if u get it to work let me know how u did it i would love to do that and setup my pen drive with kubuntu to test on my other laptop
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
<clau30> eagles0513875: ok
<mefistoIV> hm still the same problem
<eagles0513875> jussi01: thanks for the reminder
<mefistoIV> i think i uninstalled the default windows manager
<jussi01> :)
<mefistoIV> i already tried kwin --replace
<eagles0513875> mefistoIV: you might want to apt-get install kdm
<stdin> mefistoIV: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<mefistoIV> both is already installed
<mefistoIV> hm to use compiz i need to install the package "kicker-compiz"
<mefistoIV> and now i uninstalled it
<mefistoIV> what is the default windows decorator (e.g. emerald) for kde?
<mefistoIV> or the ones that's used in kubuntu
<mefistoIV> ??
<nosrednaekim> compiz-kde
<mefistoIV> no not the ones while using compiz
<mefistoIV> that's the one i uninstalled ;)
<mefistoIV> which is the one i need to install when i don't use compiz
<mefistoIV> ?
<AkShell> hey
<AkShell> can u give me some advice for a good music player in xubuntu ?
<mefistoIV> ok i solved that problem through installing emerald
<mefistoIV> thamks a lot
<nosrednaekim> AkShell: amarok!
<Riddell> usability talk about to start for Kubuntu Tutorials Day in #kubuntu-devel
<AkShell> mmh
<AkShell> amarok needs KDE no ?
<AkShell> or im mistaken here xD
<nosrednaekim> oh! xubuntu
<nosrednaekim> no.. its doesn't require KDE
<nosrednaekim> but for xubuntu, exaile! might be better
<Elda> Wooh, it read my NTFS shared space without having to screw around  with anything \o/
<clau30> eagles0513875: btw, this is my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/220573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220573 in ubuntu "usb stick does not automount in Ubuntu 8.04 RC" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<clau30> ubottu: exactly :D
<ubottu> Factoid exactly :d not found
<clau30> ubottu: uga uga
<ubottu> Factoid uga uga not found
<jpds> !bot | clau30
<ubottu> clau30: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<clau30> lol, I knew that
<ubuntu_> i
<ubuntu_> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<clau30> gnooome?? traitor :P
<jpds> clau30: long live the freedom of choice.
<Elda> How do I go about installing the codecs for Amarok?
<Elda> still somewhat thrown by the idea of one set of codecs not being universal to every program :s
<clau30> no, KDE for ever
<jpds> Elda: install kubuntu-restricted-extras from multiverse will pull them and more in
<clau30> Elda: under hardy they install automatically
<clau30> Elda: i.e. amarok asks you to
<jdnewmil> can anyone tell me how to enter a rescue mode with the kubuntu live cd? I can mount the hard disk in Dolphin, but am not sure how to handle apt-get modifications to the hard disk...
<Elda> 8.0.4 is hardy heron no? :s
<clau30> yep
<Elda> It didnt ask me too
<Elda> *to
<jdnewmil> 8.04
<Elda> yes
<Elda> I just installed it
<clau30> jdnewmil: rescue mode?
<jpds> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jpds> jdnewmil: you could try: sudo chroot /media/mountpoint and do it from there.
<jdnewmil> clau30: the alternate cd has a bash environment chrooted to the hard disk as a menu option
<Elda> Says "there is no alternate decoder" when I try to do it
<Elda> ooh okey that fixed it
<Elda> Well brb as it needs to restart to apply the new updates
<Xcerca> i'm trying to set up autpmatic log in for myself, i'm just using a computer at home but when i goto the tab convenience under system settings>kdm , everything is grayed out, how do i change those ?
<jdnewmil> I have been having difficulty upgrading from gutsy to hardy... help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20456/
<Sneedly> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Sneedly> !man mkfs
<ubottu> Factoid man mkfs not found
<jpds> Sneedly: put that in the terminal
<alucardr1mero> Whoa... what happened?
<nosrednaekim> netsplit
<jussi01> !netsplit | alucardr1mero
<ubottu> alucardr1mero: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alucardr1mero> Wow... there's a bot response for netsplits too... wow, totally awesome. :)
<kevin_> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Sneedly> I need help fixing my hard drive set up,
<Sneedly> Both has the os on it and I need to format one of them
<Sneedly> Ive been searching for a while I think I may be looking in the wrong place though
<Walzmyn_> whatta you mean they both have the os on them?
<timucin> anyone can help me with wireless? I can not connect to WEP encyripted network. WPA2 works fine but WEB is not working.
<Walzmyn_> timucin, all i can tell you is good luck, i think they made wireless to purposely be difficult
<nosrednaekim> timucin: thats an odd predictament... usually its the opposite
<nosrednaekim> timucin: what chipset?
<nosrednaekim> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timucin> atheros chipset. it's an Asus eee pc 900 laptop.
<Radeonx1650XT> kubuntu.es
<Radeonx1650XT> quiero entrar a kubuntu-es
<Radeonx1650XT> quiero entrar a kubuntu-es
<Radeonx1650XT> quiero entrar a kubuntu-es
<Radeonx1650XT> quiero entrar a kubuntu-es
<timucin> wireless is working and I can connect to my home network with WPA2 but I can not connect to office network which is WEP and I can not change it to WPA.
<BluesKaj> !es | Radeonx1650XT
<ubottu> Radeonx1650XT: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> timucin, wep is more secure than wpa
<nuxil> BluesKaj, nop,
<nuxil> wep sucks
<jdnewmil> timucin: WEP isn't very good at handling keys... make sure you specify the hexadecimal form of the WEP password
<timucin> I do not have the hex form of WEP password. All I have is a password which is "1234567890".
<nuxil> timucin, try something like this in a console. iwconfig eth2 essid NAMEOFNETWORK key FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , the reverse is what I meant ...just finished setting up a wpa2 AAMOF
<timucin> so, how can I find the hex form of my password?
<nuxil> timucin, try something like this in a console. iwconfig eth2 essid NAMEOFNETWORK key s:1234567890
<nuxil> eth2 might be wlan0 in your case
<jussi01> timucin: before you do all that make sure you select the correct type of password in the netwoprk managere dialogue
<timucin> ok. I'll try but I can not try now because I'm not at the office...
<timucin> Yes, I've selected correct password and correct type (which is WEP) and no connection. knetworkmanager is to stubborn. And I can connect from another computer which is a macbook and WEB works fine on it.
<Walzmyn> wonderful, the world tries to get along with itself, saving one IT issue at a time and some dumbass jerk has to put on a black hat
<nuxil> thouse damn script kiddies !
<JoshOvki> tell you whats more secure than WPA
<Walzmyn> a wire?
<JoshOvki> fiber optic
 * Walzmyn snaps his finger, he was so close
<nuxil> JoshOvki, no nic at all ;P
<jdnewmil> timucin: you can usually obtain the hex form of the password from the wireless admin interface... translation from password to hex doesn't always seem to be implemented the same way on all platforms
<JoshOvki> Walzmyn: pretty close, but if you are really carefull you can acctualy attatched wires to the copper cable and simply steal the data in the same way
<JoshOvki> nuxil: yes, thats the optimal solution
<Walzmyn> JoshOvki, except that would mean you'd have to come into my house, and I am a firm believer in the 2ond amendment  :)
 * jussi01 coughs
<JoshOvki> Walzmyn: i was thinking more of a business thing. if i had access to your house i would have access to your computer ;) wouldnt need to wiretap then
<JoshOvki> hey jussi01
<timucin> jdnewmil: I can not access the wireless admin interface because I do not have any permission on that device.
<Walzmyn> JoshOvki, good call, but i make a point of staying away from computers in a business sense
<JoshOvki> if only it was possible
<Fendaril> how do you get you netgear to work on ubuntu
<Fendaril> i dont know how
<Fendaril> it wont pickup the hardware
<JoshOvki> like i said tho, fiber optic, you cant tap that without anyone noticing
<Walzmyn> JoshOvki, a while back the idiots what run our edu. system decided to connect the 3 county schools with fiber - when a line was cut right in front of our house it cost $150K just to get the guy out there to fix it, then he got paid by the hour
<jussi01> !ot | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Walzmyn> thank you jussi01, considering that no one was talking and JoshOvki and I had branched off from an on topic discussion
<bobleny> Does anyone know how to duel boot ubuntu and vista, with ubuntu at the first partition?
<BluesKaj> bobleny, vista is best as the first partition
<bobleny> Why is that?
<JoshOvki> doesnt matter whats on what partition, just you will have to reinstall *ubuntu OR grub at the end
<Walzmyn> bobleny, the main thing is Winders has to think it's the only OS- so usually best to install it first
<alucardromero> Umm, you can just edit grub to comform to the OS's you have installed.
<alucardromero> You have either OS load automatically.
<Walzmyn> how do i go about formating an SD card?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, why /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, well, cause my camera is old and the "up" button won't work, so i can't format it from there
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, and if you don't format it everyonce and a while (as opposed ot deleteing) the camera has issues
<BluesKaj> no s sd card slot on your pc ?
<Walzmyn> I just fired up qtparted, but it does not list the SD card
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, yes, got it pluged in now
<BluesKaj> not showing up in storage media?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj, it shows up in storage media via dolphin, but not in qtparted
<BluesKaj> never used qparted, dunno if it would on GParted Live cd
<nuxil> you dont need to use gparted
<BluesKaj> ok nuxil , tell us how
<nuxil> would you mind google. "linux format sd card"
<BluesKaj> if we told everyone to use google , then this room would serve no purpose
<bobleny> I am running Kubuntu 8.04 with the new KDE. Why is it that I can't edit any setting!?
<BluesKaj> bobleny, kde4 ?
<bobleny> Yeah.
<nuxil> BluesKaj, i thought it was like.. First you google.. if you cant find anything then you come and aske here.. not otherway around
<BluesKaj> bobleny, support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Walzmyn> so far google has been lots of missinformation
<bobleny> OK...
<Walzmyn> bobleny, kde 4 is still new and lots of featueres have not been implimented
<bobleny> Walzmyn: Oh, is that what the deal is....?
<BluesKaj> not necessarily cuz googling sometime confuses ppl, due to the fact that google and google-linux don't have all the answers
<PeEll> I will try and make this quick, but I am having trouble with my mouse in OpenGL games.  Whenever I move the mouse any amount, the whole screen shakes, as if I had spun ~720 degrees or something.  I think this is related to Xinerama+OpenGL+Kubuntu.  I have googled this problem extensively and haven't found anything.
<PeEll> Any thoughts of next steps to try and figure out the problem?
<Walzmyn> PeEll, might be a driver issue
<PeEll> Mouse drive or display driver?
<KingOfDos|lap> installing kubuntu on my new computer :)
<KingOfDos|lap> bye bye microsoft, now my workstation is linux :)
<Walzmyn> PeEll, I was thinking display
<nuxil> KingOfDos|lap, good for you ;)
<KingOfDos|lap> after 14 linux servers, 2 laptops and my workstation at the office. now my home workstation is going to kubuntu :)
<Walzmyn> PeEll, i've had similar issues with winders that were driver related
<PeEll> Hrm, I suppose that could be it.  I only experience it when using 2 monitors, but that could still be the display driver.
<Walzmyn> PeEll, was just a guess
<PeEll> In the past I have always just used the nvidia-ubuntu packaged driver, would it be worth it to try the direct-from-nvidia driver?
<bobleny> Does anyone know how to view the currentlly installed version of KDE?
<PeEll> I hate having files/applications/drivers outside of my package system.
<Daisuke_Laptop> bobleny: open any kde app and go to help: about KDE
<nuxil> bobleny, kwin -v
<nuxil> it should show you QT kde and kwin version
<bobleny> Ok, thanks.
<Walzmyn> PeEll, the ubuntu driver should be the same thing you'd get form nvidia
<bobleny> Thanks!
<bobleny> Do you also know how to update the KDE?
<nuxil> np
<nuxil> you man you want kde4 ?
<Walzmyn> bobleny, you'll get updates automaticly thought adept
<Walzmyn> bobleny, if you mean install kde4 you'll hvae to select the kde4 meta package in adept
<bobleny> I want to update from KDE 4.0.3 to KDE 4.0.5
<PeEll> Walzmyn: The nvidia driver version is 173.14.05, and the ubuntu version is 169.12.  Do I need to change my sources to something else?
<jals> is there a way to change the font size of the left menu in dolphin
<Walzmyn> PeEll, I'm not an expert on this, I was just saying that I had a similar issue one time in windows
<PeEll> Oh, okay, thanks, :)
<Walzmyn> PeEll, as far as i know, if you want the driver from invidia you'll have to download it and use their installer
<Walzmyn> PeEll, peronally, i've had both of them installed and the ubutnu supplied one works just fine
<PeEll> Okay, how about this: in general, should composite x server extension work with xinerama?
<Walzmyn> bobleny, the package maintainers will update the kde4 packages on the repos, then you can update from there.
<PeEll> I understand that you may not know Walzmyn, you have already been very helpful.
<Walzmyn> PeEll, glad i could help some
<bobleny> Walzmyn: So all I have to do is update, and it will install the latest version?
<Walzmyn> bobleny, it will install the latest version in the repo
<bobleny> Walzmyn: Oh, how do I determin what the latest packeges are in the repositories?
<Walzmyn> bobleny, the repos will lag behind the official kde releases, becaues the maintainers make sure the packages work with the rest of ubuntu
<Walzmyn> bobleny, look at them.
<_CrashMaster_> Does Kubuntu Hardy have the ability to access shared drives on a Vista box?
#kubuntu 2009-06-08
<vi390> hi, I know there is a reconfigure comandline utility for adding resolutions in kubuntu. How is it called?
<Fanfare> vi390: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<vi390> Fanfare:  in xserver-xorg is no adding of resolutions
<vi390> there must be another I have used once, but I cant remember
<Fanfare> vi390: if u have X running maybe krandrtray  can help
<tr_hawk> cheers, time for dream-time...
<myself> is there a way to make the desktop folder thing locked into place? in kubuntu
<mefisto__> click the cashew at the top right and lock widgets
<myself> is there a way to make the desktop folder on the desktop locked into place?
<mefisto__> lock widgets
<myself> no option there like that... its not a widget is it?
<myself> oh wait
<myself> found it
<myself> hehehe
<mefisto__> the cashew icon
<ArkoldThos> best msn client for kde?
<myself> okay
<myself> so, where is the trash can in kubuntu?
<ArkoldThos> just trash:/ on dolphin or konqueror
<myself> theres not a widget or whatever for it
<ArkoldThos> no clue :p
<myself> get outta here!
<myself> okay yea theers a widget
<teucer> I'm having some trouble making JACK work under KDE
<teucer> It works fine under GNOME, but I like working in KDE better, and for some reason JACK stops itself every time I try to use it
<Chani> hmm. is there a convenient way to dist-upgrade or should I just edit sources.list ?
<LoreCaster> alright... this is reaching the desperation point. Is it at all possible to have another computer, for example, a windows machine... that has drivers for that **** ****** canon printer... and allow my linux box to print THROUGH the windows print server? anyone know the answer or where i can go to ask?
<LoreCaster> i would be prepared to set up a windows xp 32-bit tower just to get the printer running... and attach it with samba or something to my linux-box...
<Chani> that *sounds* like it must be possible, but I don't have much luck with printers
<LoreCaster> my brother gave me this awesome laser multifunction, but canon doesn't support linux under any circumstances
<dthacker> LoreCaster: model?
<LoreCaster> Canon ImageCLASS D760
<LoreCaster> make yourself a hero dthacker... please. :)
<dthacker> hehe
<LoreCaster> the thing is i'm NOT going back to M$... and i can't allow myself to scrap a $600 printer gift
 * Chani sighs
<Chani> dist-upgrades are never pleasant
<LoreCaster> i had to reinstall my linux-box today... had 449 updates, 380 mb
<LoreCaster> (ubuntu 9.04)
<Chani> aptitude wants to take away kde4
<LoreCaster> i use gnome. it's MUCH faster
<Chani> it also wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-all
<dthacker> LoreCaster is this directly attached via parallel?
<LoreCaster> via USB
<LoreCaster> who uses parallel any more? :P
 * Chani is concerned about hte xorg removal bit
<JontheEchidna> Chani: that's a meta package that depends on all xserver video drivers
<LoreCaster> been ripping my hair out for three days over this... what a dog
<JontheEchidna> it should be safe to remove
<Chani> JontheEchidna: well apparently the reason it's removing it is that things like ati and vesa are not installable
<Chani> it'd kinda suck if I gotstuck not having any video drivers
<JontheEchidna> ok, then that's bad
<Chani> it doesn't say *why*
<JontheEchidna> So this is a upgrade to 9.04?
<Chani> yeah
<Chani> hardy->jaunty
<LoreCaster> i really like jaunty
<JontheEchidna> have you checked out http://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 ?
<JontheEchidna> I think it outlines the safest/recommended upgrade path
<Chani> I was just opening that
<JontheEchidna> heh :)
<JontheEchidna> oh wow, I haven't seen the adept2 interface in forever
<JontheEchidna> the kde3 desktop either. Man, time flies
<Chani> hmm. not much info on that page
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<Chani> I'm going to go ahead and risk it and pray that I can sort things out afterwards.
<LoreCaster> -tear- i hate not being able to solve these problems on my own.
<Chani> oh good, it's removing ati but installing radeon. heh
<Chani> so after that I'll just have to sort out kde
<Chani> thing is, I used some other source to get kde 4.1 back when hardy just had 4.0
<Chani> aand another hour of downloading
<Chani> great, I can gte food
<b0nn> hi all, I'm trying to upgrade to jaunty, and I am getting the following error:error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_5ubuntu4_i386.deb
<b0nn> any ideas what I should do?
<b0nn> oh, the rest of the error is :trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-release', which is also in package debian-edu-config
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<LoreCaster> dthacker: any luck?
<LoreCaster> dthacker: ...please? :D
<JontheEchidna> b0nn: For now you can do sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_5ubuntu4_i386.deb
<JontheEchidna> but I would recommend filing a bug report with the info you gave
<b0nn> ok
<b0nn> thanks
<b0nn> it installed ok, am restarting the apt-get dist-upgrade
<LoreCaster> -shakily breathes- running fresh install of ubuntu jaunty (9.04) and have all 450+ updates... i run archive manager on "cndrvcups-common-1.80-1.x86_64.rpm" (.deb is not available) and get an error message... "Archive type is not supported."
<LoreCaster> WHY?!
<LoreCaster> :(
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<LoreCaster> anyone? anyone? beuller? beuller? beuller? :P
<dthacker> LoreCaster: I've lost my history buffer, could you repeat?
<LoreCaster> it's USB, dthacker
<dthacker> LoreCaster: did you see my link for setting up a remote windows printer?
<LoreCaster> -grumbles- my brother knew it'd be this much trouble... he's a windows advocate. damnit. lol
<LoreCaster> :| nope!! :D
<dthacker> Your brother gave you a boat anchor.   My wife is a small business accountant, and all of her pricey windows software will *not* support multi-function printers
<LoreCaster> it's a cast-off from his church-office... he's an Anglican Priest... and a windows-user.
<LoreCaster> though he is that cruelly kind as to give me such a sweet toy that i cannot use... lol
<LoreCaster> what link was it you said?
<dthacker> Here's a promising link: http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<LoreCaster> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! This might be it!!!
<LoreCaster> now i just have to build and set up a whine-o 32-bit windows XP install.
<LoreCaster> lol
<LoreCaster> i figured the only option was to set it up on a winxp32 clunker... you're a good person, dthacker :)
<dthacker> LoreCaster: np. Good Luck!
 * dthacker has to go do work now.....
<dthacker> bbl
<LoreCaster> i'll be in here openly weeping if this fails... you'll no doubt haering about me
<LoreCaster> lol
<LoreCaster> thanks so much
<bobbob1016> How can I get compiz to draw my wallpaper, not KDE?
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<b0nn> hrm, I'm having another upgrade problem
<b0nn> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/GDebi/__init__.py
<LuisJa> No one knows?!
<Feasibility_Stud> LuisJa you need to install the codecs and plugins
<Feasibility_Stud> Let me get you the link that will show you what to do
<Feasibility_Stud> LuisJa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Feasibility_Stud> There are a couple of commands you will see.  They should pull in just about all possible multimedia plugins
<Guest93211> wondering where i can download apps for the periphs on my asus w5 laptop?
<LuisJa> Feasibility_Stud: thx a lot dude
<bobbob1016> How can I get compiz to draw my wallpaper, not KDE?  I enabled it in compiz, but can't seem to get KDE to stop drawing the background.
<rxcomp> alooow
<Chani> ohhh crap.
<Chani> something went wrong.
<Chani> very wrong.
<Chani> but I don't know what.
<Chani> I upgraded, it looked as if everything went fine. but I rebooted and didn't get X
<Chani> when I ran startx, it said that lnusertemp failed... and then the system locked up hard
<Chani> ummm.... I need help.
<ahmad_> Chani: what do u mean ?
<Chani> ahmad_: kdm won't start (no errors at all), startx locked up the computer
<Chani> I just upgraded to kde 4.2
<Chani> well, I did a dist-upgrade. hardy to jaunty
<ahmad_> then .. ?
<Chani> ahmad_: I rebooted.
<ahmad_> u did apt-get upgrade ? or used the DVD ?
<Chani> aptitude. full-upgrade.
<ahmad_> ok. r u using extras ?
<ahmad_> for desktop
<Chani> ooooh, there's some conflict if I try safe-upgrade...
<Chani> ahmad_: I grepped sources.list for "extra" and got nothing
<ahmad_> what conflict u got
<Chani> several, xorg and kde
<Chani> eeeew. looks like the dist-upgarde didn't go as well as I tought. it's suggesting doing lots more stuff.
<ahmad_> Chani: Try to find your xorg log files and look for lines with EE on them. These are fatal errors and should give you some more information which should make it possible to diagnose the problem.
<Chani> 1 broken, 473 updates
<Chani> ahmad_: already looked, not useful.
<Chani> I'll prod apt for a while and see if I can help it solve its problems
<ahmad_> Chani: try to empty your temp
<ahmad_> Chani: df -h
<ahmad_> copy the output to me
<myself> does the K in KDE stand for anything?
<ahmad_> for K
<ahmad_> are you talkin to your self ?
<myself> does the K mean anything ahmad_ :)
<myself> or it just a K, an infinity of it's own.
<Chani> damnit
<ahmad_> myself: people call KDE kool desktop environment, but for me its just K
<myself> K stands for Kool
<Chani> I can't get kdebase-runtime-data installed properly until I remove konsole. but every time I try to remove konsole it wants to install kdebase-runtime-data *first
<myself> w00t
<ahmad_> maybe u can find somtin in kde.org
<LuisJa> how i can get the windows media player for firefox here in linux?
<Chani> myself: these days KDE doesn't stand for anything.
<Chani> myself: kde's much more than just a desktop environment now :)
<ahmad_> Chani: df -h
<myself> you're much more than a desktop enviornment
<ahmad_> Chani: i think the upgrade ate your desk space
<Chani> ahmad_: no, it did not, I checked.
<Chani> does anyone here know how to resolve this sort of dependency hell?
<ahmad_> Chani: Do you get the login screen but get kicked out when you try to log in?
<Chani> ahmad_: 19:22 < Chani> I can't get kdebase-runtime-data installed properly until I remove konsole. but every time I try to remove konsole it wants to install kdebase-runtime-data *first
<Chani> woo! dpkg to the rescue. hooray for blind obedience ;)
<ahmad_> lol
<ahmad_> sorry Chani cant find anything about it
<ahmad_> if u can get the DVD and reinstall your system it may work
<CiMaRRoN> bueeeeeeeee ... prometo no portarme bien .. :P
<CiMaRRoN> perdon perdon .. :P prometo portarme bien
<coz_> hey guys I still have sound effects for some applications not listed in the system settings notifications  in fact  under notifications i have "No audio output"  enabled yet still ,,,,as in  xchat  which has no sound alse enabled  ... I get  pops and bings  :)  and place I can look to stop this?
<coz_> do you think there is a file I could alter to stop sound effects for the system?
<myself> Okay, so where i select wallpapers and stuff, in Desktop Setting in Kubuntu, I am trying to move some of my previous wallpapers into another folder, but it wont let me and I think its cause those wallpapers are already on that list of of backgrounds in  that settings menu, how do i clear that menu, or what do i do to move those wallpapers into another folder thank you
<tsimpson> myself: by default, user installed wallpapers are in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<myself> no
<myself> thats not what im asking
<tsimpson> then can you be more clear? :)
<dacorr> join #ubuntu
<myself> okay, so check this out, so i have wallpapers in a certain folder, in my home folder, that i selected with the Desktop Settings - Plamsa Workspace to change my background with, now, i want to move those into another folder, they are in the home folder, but it wont let me move them because they are saved in that menu.
<myself> they are protected or read only or something now
<myself> cause that menu uses them
<tsimpson> how are you trying to move them?
<myself> manually w/ dolphin
<myself> maybe i should sudo dolphin or something
<tsimpson> ok, what error does it throw up?
<myself> they just have a minus sign
<myself> indicating they are read only
<myself> or something
<myself> lemme try sudo dolphin
<tsimpson> myself: use kdesudo
<myself> what is kdesudo
<tsimpson> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<myself> hmmm i see alright
<tsimpson> I don't get what you mean, I can move my wallpapers to other folders
<myself> i cant move them still
<myself> wierd
<myself> even with sudo
<myself> but
<myself> well i am able to cut and paste them
<myself> so thats good enough, w/e lol
<myself> anyone here have a rotating desktop? whats a comfortable time frame for them to change, like 30 min?
<xjjk> myself: do you mean wallpapers? comfortable is subjective... mine is set to every 10 min
<myself> i see
<myself> thats what im gonna do
<myself> i set it to that
<zader> hi guys = )   I can't seem to pick the right java runtime program, even tried download from site, appreciate any clues thnkx
<dacorr> zader: what are you using JAVA for?
<Serpardum[DM]> When I start konversation in kubuntu it just ends.  How do I find out what's wrong?
<dacorr> run from terminal, will give an error message there
<Serpardum> I restarted the computer and it worked this time *shrug*
<dacorr> you may want to look into pidgin, i found it better to konversation
<Serpardum> better how?
<Serpardum[]> what he said
<dacorr> handles other protocols, more functions
<fake12341234> show
<corrado> italiano ci 6?
<peabody> Hey my desktop has 4x1GB memory modules installed, and the bios sees 4096MB of RAM.. but inside Linux, I only see 2.97 GB
<peabody> I'm using the 32bit version of linux and if you're about to say I need the 64 bit version http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<kev_> hey, does anybody know how to turn off the bouncing icon on the cursor that happens when i open a new program?
<SJr|nx> How can I kill my KDE screensaver, if I can't login.
 * dROg morning all
<Serpardum> morn'
<kev_> hey, does anybody know how to turn off the bouncing icon on the cursor that happens when i open a new program?
<eagles0513875> !patience | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kev_> i repeat my question only when i see new people come in the room after i ask the question. see they haven't seen my question, but know the answer. so i ask again. see how that works?
<kev_> and i wait for a few to come it before i ask again
<kev_> someone else found it. it's in Desktop Effects ---> Launch Feedback
<zdl> ?
<zdl> hello
<Scherenhaenden> hiiiiiiiii
<Scherenhaenden> some can help me?
<Scherenhaenden> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libkdepim4_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu6_i386.deb: Versuche, »/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/meeting-attending-tentative.png« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket kde-icons-oxygen ist
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know what do i have to do
<Scherenhaenden> :S:S
<Fridrik85> hola
<Fridrik85> algun cristiano que me quiera ayudar con un problemilla
<Fridrik85> con el sonido
<Fridrik85> soy nuevo
<Fridrik85> en ubuntu!!
<Fridrik85> hi
<Fridrik85> hi¿?
<Fridrik85> alguien here¿?
<Fridrik85> good bye
<Alan_Lockwood> Hola!
<Alan_Lockwood> Problema: Eliminé la parte del pánel inferior donde aparecen las aplicaciones minimizadas, ¿cómo se llama ese applet?
<jean_pierre_cz> yo dirio task manager (en francés se llama "gestionnaire des tâches"
<cjae> So how can  I make kickoff application launcher follow mouse over favourites, applications, computer and leave?
<jean_pierre_cz> and what about the famous Raptor? :-)
<zortec> How do I get icons to show up on the desktop in KDE?
<jean_pierre_cz> easy, rightclick, desktop settings and if you are using 4.2.3 or superior you change your options to Folder View zortec
<skierpage> amarok
<arvid> How can I mass rename a lot of files? I want to rename "*.malform" to "*". i.e. "/my/file.bin.mailform" to "/my/file.bin"
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to rip just a small section of a DVD?
<jussi01> !info krename | arvid
<ubottu> arvid: krename (source: krename): Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<arvid> jussi01: thanks! I'll take a look at it
<jussi01> arvid: its a kde3 app, but still, it works well
<arvid> jussi01: as long as it works I'm glad
<Serpardum> what's the console command to list directories in the current directory?
<Serpardum> I know I can ls -l and look for the d, but I just want to see teh ones with the d mode
<cjae> By pressing ALT + [The Number], you will get the ASCII equivalent, but not in Kate?
<Serpardum> I just tried in kate and it didn't work
<Serpardum> it didn't work in the console either
<jussi01> Serpardum: man ls
<jussi01> ;)
<Serpardum> didn't work here either
<Serpardum> so alt + number doesn't appear to work in kbuntu
<Serpardum> not that I've seen anyway
<Serpardum> yeah, jussi01, I've ls --help too but the help is not written very well, not are man pages
<cjae> man pages really suck sometimes, but at time can be incredibly reviling
<user654> hi there
<user654> me on 9.04 kde and I have to set the resolution to 1440x900 but when I restart or relogin the screen login shifts back to 1280x1024   how to fix it to 1440x900
<cjae> user654, you gotta let them know the video card
<Serpardum> you probably have to move it to one of the init.d things
<user654> Serpardum: I go to system settings and choose 1440x900
<user654> and it works... but after relogin or restart
<user654> it reverts to 1280 1024
<Serpardum> right, you are setting it for this session, apparently it's not being written anyway
<user654> Serpardum: how do I put it to restart
<Serpardum> *anywhere
<user654> I mean where do I write it
<user654> there must be some file or configuration kde reads
<user654> Serpardum: ??
<Serpardum> yeah, not sure where it is though
<Serpardum> try googleing
<Serpardum> "kubuntu save screen resolution reboot"
<user654> its like this >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/268434
<khaije> for a kubuntu/vista dual boot which OS should i let handle the booting ?
<Serpardum> I boot in vista just because I don't have the vista CD but a system restore setting (hp came that way)
<khaije> Serpardum: was it tricky to setup a linux option in ntldr ?
<user654> Serpardum: how can I change the resolution of the gdm screen ?
<Serpardum> user654: using what emulator?
<user654> emulator ?
<Serpardum> If you are using virtualbox you have to install guest additions
<Serpardum> or what is this gdm?
<Serpardum> khaije: It was very easy to have vitualbox in vista run the install for kubuntu
<cjae> I dont know anymore, but it used to be xorg.conf and look for your screen and set the default to whatever, user654 but they are changing xorg a bit lately, if its an nvidia card and you install the nvidia drivers you can set by their conf utility
<Serpardum> the one thing I dont like however is the max window size seems to be 1024x768 for the emulated linux machine
<Serpardum> afk-nature calls
<user654> cjae: its intel onboard
<user654> in xorg.conf how do I specify a default screen resolution
<cjae> user654, I "think" if its not detecting it properly you would have to edit by hand and I have not done much in awhile
<cjae> user654, one sec
<user654> yea I shall edit it.. but how exactly do I
<shadeslayer> user654: i can help there....one sec
<cjae> user654, this is how you used to do it bare with me and this is for nvidia but there is not much diff in xorg between cards
<cjae> why bother
<shadeslayer> Underliner: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
<user654> I got dc
<cjae> oh
<cjae> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-98456-p-2.html user654
<shadeslayer> Underliner: also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<user654> let me check
<shadeslayer> bah... user654 see above
<cjae> and look in third post in Section Screen
<user654> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution    this looks better
<cjae> it about 2/3 down the post
<shadeslayer> !resolution | user654
<ubottu> user654: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> bleh... :)
<user654> :)
<cjae> user654, same section I was trying to show you
 * shadeslayer gets to CSI Miami
<shadeslayer> +back
<cjae> user654, when you read default depth you are there
<user654> hmm
<cjae> modes are the resolution and first is default unless stated otherwise
<user654> cjae: which part
<cjae> there is also #xorg
<cjae> Section Screens
<user654> all right
<user654> now I shall try that
<user654> cjae: btw the depth is the color depth right ?
<cjae> user654, backup first, I went through many systems before I got my had crafted xorg.conf which I keep copy of
<cjae> yes
<user654> so can I use a value of 32 for that ?
<cjae> its not 32 like windows
<user654> I have 384mb graphics memory
<user654> then?
<user654> then ?
<cjae> 24 is highest
<user654> fine
<user654> that too wud do
<cjae> eye can only process so much
<user654> correct ..
<user654> 1 more thing
<user654> I just noticed that closing pidgin closed it instead of sending it to tray
<user654> why ?
<shadeslayer> user654: check that in the settings
<cjae> user654, I think the way to do this is much different now, so beware
<user654> in settings of what .... pidgin or kde ?
<shadeslayer> user654: pidgin
<user654> let me check
<freinhard> hi!
<shadeslayer> !hi | freinhard
<ubottu> freinhard: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<user654> yea its there
<freinhard> how do i reset my serial port? doesn't work after hibernation.
<cjae> look at etc/X11/xorg.conf first and see how it looks user654
<user654> its empty
<user654> I wasnt getting the 1440x900 thing so I added a modeline
<shadeslayer> freinhard: thats probably handled by hal....
<shadeslayer> user654: check for backups in /etc/X11/
<user654> fine
<myself> hey I'm having trouble configuring the "print screen" feature in kubuntu to take a screenshot
<shadeslayer> freinhard: try logging out and logging in
<shadeslayer> myself: alt+F2 > ksnapshot....for some reaseon prnt screen wont work on KDE
<freinhard> shadeslayer: no way, i won't start doing thins i dropped as i quit using windows 5years ago
<myself> shadeslayer, how do i bind it
<cjae> user654, one sec
<myself> is ksnapshot nowhere in the key binding area?
<shadeslayer> myself: no idea dude....try in system settings under keyboard
<shadeslayer> freinhard: ok wait then for 5 min
<myself> yeah i tried that, cant find ksnapshot anywhere
<myself> does anyone here know?
<myself> ima try to make an input action
<user654> cjae: I edited the xorg.conf file
<user654> now shall restart X
<cjae> user654, http://pastebin.ca/1451659 this my old xorg.conf, it has some errors cause that is the rough copy. but that does
<shadeslayer> myself: if nothing works..try xmodmap :)
<cjae> hang on
<user654> hmm
<cjae> one monitor with and nvidia card and tv out to my plasma
<shadeslayer> freinhard: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<myself> okay i set a shortcut
<myself> it works i guess..
<cjae> #SubSection "Display"                Modes      "1280x1024" user654 is the part that makes it default screen
<freinhard> shadeslayer: already did that, doesn't work
<freinhard> shadeslayer: found bug #105380
<user654> i added that
<shadeslayer> freinhard: bah...no idea then...
<freinhard> huh, no bugbot here?
<cjae> resolution and Driver    "nvidia" switched to fglrx makes it work for ati agp card on my system
<shadeslayer> freinhard: ubottu is the bugbot...not set to display bugs here
<user654> cjae: I am about to restart
<cjae> what is the state of xorg now is all this old school?
<cjae> I heard it works off HAL?
<shadeslayer> cjae: itll come in 9.10 i think
<cjae> LTS
<cjae> ?
<shadeslayer> video modes,removal of X,etc etc
<shadeslayer> cjae: no..standard release
<cjae> 10.4 LTS then
<shadeslayer> freinhard: did you try setserial..as mentioned in the bug report?
<user654> cjae: I edited it to look like this >> http://pastebin.com/m30b485b9 restarted but still no effect
 * cjae wants it be summer
<cjae> to
<shadeslayer> cjae: it IS summer here :P
<user654> cjae: did i miss anything?
<cjae> +6degCel here
<shadeslayer> cjae: 41 oC here...burn baby burn ;)
<shadeslayer> freinhard: if you have a problem you can reopen the bug report :)
<cjae> user654, I am just trying to point out somethings to you, sorry I cant help more, I'd got to another buntu box but ppl sleeping in that room and this box has nvidia, so I have a gui config
<cjae> I'd go*
<shadeslayer> cjae: is he using an intel card??
<cjae> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> !intel | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<cjae> shadeslayer, I was going to say is it the intel 915 resloution thing
<shadeslayer> cjae: so basically his card is *not* supported
<cjae> resolution*
<shadeslayer> no idea on that...i just know that those cards are black listed
<cjae> l8r
 * cjae gots to get back to reading
<Sky_Out> Ciao
<Sky_Out> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shadeslayer> Sky_Out: please hunt for factoids in PM
<gurzbo> hi
<Sky_Out> Hi
<shadeslayer> gurzbo: hi
<shadeslayer> heh..funny thing...transmission and deluge get tracker timeouts while ktoorent downloads fine..
<shadeslayer> *ktorrent
<perojok> hello, i have kubuntu and i had install ubuntu64bit, but grub didn't change and i got ones who it was before, can you help me?
<perojok> sorry for my english
<shadeslayer> perojok: ok which did you install first?? kubuntu or ubuntu??
<shadeslayer> perojok: hello??
<ActionParsnip> is it me you're looking for ;)
<ActionParsnip> hahahahaha
<eeos> hi everybody
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope ;) though i could use some help with neon if you have experience
<cjae> Hi, Dr. eeos !
<ActionParsnip> none at all, i avoid that whole thing
<perojok> shadeslayer: kubuntu at first
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok...
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: wassup, maybe i can help
<eeos> I have some difficulties with 4.2.3 .... it .... is .... so .... painfully .... slow ....
<shadeslayer> perojok: ok so kubuntu 9.04?? then you installed ubuntu 9.04??
<eeos> (4.2.3 is actually 4.2.4)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: heh..none of the nightly apps work...and i _mean_ none :)
 * cjae wonders how many times if any the DR. nick rivera things has been done
<cjae> thing*
<eeos> it is so slow I actually input this conversation yesterday
<perojok> shadeslayer: kubuntu 8.04 then ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<shadeslayer> perojok: ok...did you tell the installer to install grub??
<Serpardum> Hi.  I "fixed" my resolution modes by adding the screen settings to my empty xorg.conf file.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: oh btw..if youre into superkaramba,i created a new theme :)
<Serpardum> So now when I start kubuntu under virtual box it comes up at the max resoluiton of my screen.  I want it a little smaller, but...
<shadeslayer> perojok: if not then please get a live CD and see this
<shadeslayer> !grub | perojok
<ubottu> perojok: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eeos> shadeslayer: does superkaramba work with kde >= 4.2
<eeos> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> eeos: why not??
<perojok> shadeslayer: thanks
<Serpardum> when I go to settings->screen my screen goes all wonky and I canbt' see/set anything.  My thinking is that kubuntu is reading the settings and it's different and tries to set it and it breaks.  How do I clean taht up so I can use the settings for the device?
<eeos> shadeslayer: I thought it was not ported, with the widgety thing
<shadeslayer> perojok: please see the restore how to ;)
<shadeslayer> eeos: nope its still alive and kicking
<Serpardum> waht file does system->display write to?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not my bag dude. LXDE, clean and simple, I dont even have wallpaper 99% of the time
<eeos> \me: ouch!
 * Serpardum wonders why eeos did that backwards
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: oh and one more thing...a torrent tracker times out in deluge and transmission but works fine in ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: harsh none work, do you have the old debs backed up from the last install :D
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope :P
<eeos> Serpardum: changed keyboard, pressed the wrong key (but that was yesterday in any case)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: I'd backup the old debs of good working releases, if you get a bad update from neon, rol it back
<Serpardum> heh
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: maybe there are settings in deluge / transmission to use DHT etc
<eeos> what is neon? a fish?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ive already set it
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i used to use neon but gave up with it, too much heartache
<shadeslayer> !neon | eeos
<ubottu> eeos: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: true :)
<shadeslayer> brb..nautre calls
<shadeslayer> never mind :|
<Baheer> hello all
<Baheer> I have installed the new version of Ubuntu
<Baheer> but I can't run php files
<ActionParsnip> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Baheer> Ok
<shadeslayer> hmm
<eeos> my relationships with kde is transforming into a love (4%) hate (80%) relationships .... with a large shady area in the middle ....
<ActionParsnip> eeos: me too, i use kde apps but not the DE
<shadeslayer> eeos: whats the prolem??
<eeos> I have started using xfce
<shadeslayer> eeos: KDE too slow??
<eeos> shadeslayer: 4.2.4 .... is .... so .... slow .... and .... over taxing .... on my .... laptop
<ActionParsnip> eeos: i use lxde, xfce is decent, i also use fluxbox for its killer shortcut key support :)
<eeos> shadeslayer: yes, the input of this conversation actually happened yesterday
<eeos>  <ActionParsnip>: what is the fastest, in your opinion?
<shadeslayer> eeos: hmm..wel since i have a discrete GPU and a T8100.....doesnt really matter :)
<ActionParsnip> eeos: flwm is fastest by far
<eeos> shadeslayer: is she very discrete?
<ActionParsnip> imho
<eeos> I will give it a go ....
<shadeslayer> eeos: i guess its like vista....you upgrade and you find that its 100 times slower than XP
<ActionParsnip> eeos: http://awflwm.berlios.de/images/ss-4-24-2004.png
<eeos> shadeslayer: I have a Quadro FX, and I can tell you it is taxing that as well
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-4 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 156 kB
<shadeslayer> eeos: 8600 MGT
<ActionParsnip> my biggest gfx card is an onboard GF 6150 and it runs all DEs great
<eeos> well, you just told me you are not using kde anymore for performance issues .... :D
<ActionParsnip> eeos: i just like more ram for my apps rather than a glossy frontend
<ActionParsnip> eeos: even if i had 16Gb ram, I'd still run lxde
<eeos> it takes like 30 sec to start on a Quadro FX with half a ton of RAM available
 * shadeslayer has 2.3 GB...wonders how much more could one need
<Baheer> how can I enable the module using a2enmod
<Baheer> ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: theres an article on that....
<eeos> shadeslayer: 64Gb? :D
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: where??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-module-upgrade,2264.html
<eeos> ActionParsnip: why did you choose lxde on flwm?
<shadeslayer> eeos: hehehe.....to much for me...i could put myself there :P
<eeos> shadeslayer: well, I have that on the server, but not on the laptop .... :D
<ActionParsnip> eeos: i have 1gb ram and want maximum performance from my apps, so i lessen the resources inflicted by the basic desktop by using a lighter one
<shadeslayer> im thinking of getting 2X4 GB modules
<eeos> ActionParsnip: why did you not go for flwm, if it is faster?
<eeos> shadeslayer: can you have that on the laptop?
<shadeslayer> eeos: this is no laptop....its a MONSTER.....muwhahahaha.....XPS M1530
<ActionParsnip> eeos: it is faster. I used to use it on my fileserver until I ditched the x server altogether
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: servers dont really need X
<ActionParsnip> eeos: thing is, people only think their is kde, xfce and gnome and its simply not the case. Its good to try different DEs to see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i know, it doesnt have one now
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i have all of them...pekwm and openbox too
<eeos> ActionParsnip: but you said flwm was the fastest!
<shadeslayer> !fast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fast
<ActionParsnip> eeos: fastest depends on config
<ActionParsnip> eeos: there are lots of superlight DEs to choose from
<eeos> [11:22] <ActionParsnip> eeos: flwm is fastest by far
<ActionParsnip> and the next line reads....
<shadeslayer> eeos: for his config
<ActionParsnip> eeos: its all config dude, i bet my file server boots faster than most systems but its about 7 years old now
<ActionParsnip> but that doesnt mean its better or faster, its a hunk of junk
 * shadeslayer gets his 17sec bootchart,shows it to ActionParsnip 
<ActionParsnip> boots in about 10, to console. no DE
<ActionParsnip> gentoo
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: 7 sec to console ;)
<ActionParsnip> mines 7 years old....
<shadeslayer> heheh
<ActionParsnip> P3 500Mhz 128Mb ram
<eeos> shadeslayer: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-module-upgrade,2264.html <- uses blessed Vista!
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: \o/ i have the same config desktop next to me...
<m_tadeu> how can I configure the tap on the touchpad?
<eeos> we use 64 bit linux, and it does make a huge difference if you have 4Gb or 64 Gb
<ActionParsnip> eeos: not in those tests
<eeos> particularly for memory intensive tasks
<eeos> ActionParsnip: of course, he uses Vista
<shadeslayer> eeos: imho...no
<ActionParsnip> eeos: an app will only use as much ram as it needs, the rest will be used as disk cache
<shadeslayer> 64 GB is needed for forkbombs
<eeos> ActionParsnip: exactly, so if you allocate 40 Gb of vectors, you have better have 64 Gb of memory
<ActionParsnip> eeos: yes but if you had 20Tb RAM and only need 40Gb for vectors, the rest isnt used. terefore no speed gain
<shadeslayer> bye all...go to pay some bills ;)
<eeos> ActionParsnip: and a test run on Vista does not tell you anything about the performances on Linux
<shadeslayer> *got
<eeos> ActionParsnip: that is rather obvious, does not need a test to know it
<ActionParsnip> eeos: true but the apps  you run will only use the ram they need
<eeos> ActionParsnip: of course, which means more than 2Gb, particularly if it is half taken by DE and daemons .... :)
<eeos> I have to go, the bus is leaving in few minutes!
<eeos> have a nice day!
<ActionParsnip> again, dpepends on settings. I only have 1Gb and my system runs great
<touseef> hi all
<touseef> i want to install firefox on kubuntu
<touseef> need help,how to do it
<m_tadeu> touseef: sudo apt-get install firefox
<touseef> let me try
<ActionParsnip> touseef: due to its linking with ubuntu-branding you are going to install 100Mb of data
<touseef> hmm,.
<touseef> m_tadeu your command didnt help
<touseef> it says
<touseef> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<touseef> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<touseef> is only available from another source
<touseef> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<m_tadeu> ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<touseef> it is doign something now
<ActionParsnip> its in the main repo so you shouldnt have to play with anything
<touseef> lets see wat happenes
<m_tadeu> you must have installed from the cd and you always need to update the first time
<touseef> i downloaded from firefox setup from mozilla.com
<touseef> i have it on my desktop
<touseef> but it is zipped
<m_tadeu> forget about it....since you're installing from the repo
<touseef> repo is wat?
<touseef> where can i find it?
<m_tadeu> repository...where the packages live....and you install from
<touseef> i have add remove programs
<ActionParsnip> touseef: you dont actually download files and install them much in ubuntu, you use repos
<touseef> oh ok
<touseef> do u know ark package?
<ActionParsnip> touseef: when you use synaptic of apt-get it access a list of servers (can be found in /etc/apt/sources.list) and will install the apps you request, if they can be found
<ActionParsnip> touseef: you need to use the repo
<touseef> hmm..
<touseef> okay
<touseef> i am not familier with this really.
<ActionParsnip> touseef: remember linux is VERY case sensitive so dont go throwing capitals in there
<ActionParsnip> touseef: you'll learn with time
<ActionParsnip> touseef: you can copy / paste from the channel to konsole
<m_tadeu> does anyone know how to configure the touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: I'm using karmic(and I know I should be in ubuntu+1, but noone is answering), and there is no ksynaptics nor qsynaptics
<Elirips> Hello. I'm trying to rip an audio cd using K3b, but it fails with 'command failed: lame -h ....'. are there any other rippers available for kde?
<Elirips> (i have lame installed)
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: I tryed gsynaptics, but as sson as I boot the config is lost
<m_tadeu> Elirips: do you have lame installed?
<Elirips> m_tadeu: yes, i have. if i start lame with the arguments passed by k3b i get '/usr/bin/lame: excess arg /home/eli/Music//Peter Fox - Stadtaffe/01 - 01 Alles Neu.mp3'
<Elirips> might it be because of the blanks in the filename? must they be enclosed in " or ' ?
<jussi01> m_tadeu: regardles, you need to go to #ubuntu+1 and be patient.
<m_tadeu> jussi01: I'm there ;) just trying out some knowledge from jaunty...maybe a config file or so
<m_tadeu> Elirips: as I recall you can do that from konqueror
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: wrong channel dude, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<bigjools> using xdg-open on a URL brings my running Firefox instance to the current desktop, is there a way of making kwin go to the desktop that FF is already running on?
<HumpBack> Hello All. I'm havin serious issues with Nvidia drivers. I get messages in dmesg ( NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00005039 00000328 00000000 00000023 ) and the display starts to flicker like hell. Then the display gets all garbaged. http://mail.felisberto.net/~humpback/kubuntu-issues.png
<HumpBack> This is a jaunty install
<HumpBack> And I'm not using desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: how did you instal the driver?
<HumpBack> apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> hat did you apt-get install?
<ActionParsnip> which package name
<HumpBack> I dont remember. It was a few months ago
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: try:  history | grep -i nvi
<brain-financiers> un-install the driver
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: if you run:   kdesudo nvidia-settings     does it say you are not using a driver?
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: i'd go with brain-financiers and reinstall the driver
<brain-financiers> no driver is necessary
<HumpBack> nvidia-settings reports 185.18.14
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: ok then try setting different settings, like refresh rate and resolutions. start low-ish then crank slowly higher
<ActionParsnip> testing all the way. When you reach something ok, write the setting to xorg.conf
<brain-financiers> just unplug the whole device
<ActionParsnip> brain-financiers: "whole device"?
<HumpBack> It's a laptop
<brain-financiers> try removing the power
<HumpBack> ........
<bazhang> not good advice brain-financiers
<HumpBack> The classic
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: i'd ignore that stuff
<brain-financiers> I mean to unplug, take out the battery
<ActionParsnip> how will that fix video issues?
<HumpBack> ActionParsnip: I was just going to feed the troll.....
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: i eat them for breakfast
<bazhang> brain-financiers, please refrain from nonsense advice
<brain-financiers> text, not video
<Matisse> hi
<ActionParsnip> brain-financiers: welcome to ignore land
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Matisse> The not-maximized windows in KDE are to big in default. How do I change that?
<Matisse> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: if you alt + drag them down, then maximise. do they fill the screen properly?
<Matisse> yes, they do
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> i think you can then ctrl + alt and click the X in the top right and it rememebers the location
<ActionParsnip> or is that just a placebo and the system is remembering the position anyroad
<ActionParsnip> might be ctrl+shift
<Matisse> and now I have to do this for every different program?
<Matisse> well, i found something in the kde kontrollzentrum the would solve this problem on a different way, but it doesn't work:   allow the size change of maximized windows...
<Matisse> restarting kde... maybe it help
<Matisse> s
<Matisse> well, didn't help
<peabody> Hey I've got a question about a kernel module that I'm curious about. Under the 32bit menu there's a menu to compile using 64bit code to manage memory and IO devices, which I've enabled. It works flawlessly, but I do not believe it is using PAE. Is there somewhere I can find discussion on this? Everything I google for is either enabling PAE or installing 64bit kernel
<Milchschnitte> Hi! Is there any QT4 Browser, which can read HTML5
<Milchschnitte> ?
<JontheEchidna> Milchschnitte: arora can, I think
<Matisse> using specific windows properties doesnt change anything too... why is this kde4 so buggy?!?
<Milchschnitte> JontheEchidna: Thanks... But not all new Stuff of HTML5 works in arora
<JontheEchidna> HTML5 support in anything is still young :)
<HumpBack> ActionParsnip: Hello again. I removed the driver and removed all the extra package sources I had. I also removed the xorg.conf and rebooted. I'm now running with the default NV driver.
<HumpBack> How do I now install the nvidia-driver?
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: kdesudo jockey-kde
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Milchschnitte> JontheEchidna: In the Safari 4 BETA, my test page worked nearly perfect
<HumpBack> ActionParsnip: It just tells me no proprietary drivers are in use on my system
<ActionParsnip> HumpBack: ok then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-gte install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> should do it
<mind-machine> Has anyone ever used the package "unplug mind machine"?
<ActionParsnip> never
<ActionParsnip> !find unplug
<ubottu> File unplug found in doc-iana, freeradius-common, gapcmon, gnome-power-manager, wl (and 2 others)
<Guest21071> ddd
<mind-machine> I am hoping to find a package called "unplug mind machine", which shuts off noisy brainwave entrainment frequencies.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: dude is there a way to reduce mem usage by transfering things to swap??
 * shadeslayer plays moon-buggy
<ActionParsnip> you can increase swappiness
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: apart from that??
<ActionParsnip> thats all i got, you could increase the nice value of the app when you run it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: that never works for me..ive tried setting swap to 100....nothing
<shadeslayer> k
<ActionParsnip> try giving a nice value of say -5
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: naa....ill leave that to the system...
<ActionParsnip> it may keep the app in ram more as its being given to the cpu more
<ActionParsnip> the app is using the cpu more times than normal
<kurumin> hi
<mind-machine> brain-financier's "power" refers to electricity
<kurumin> i am brazilian
<ActionParsnip> its worth a try, even for a single launch, if its better you can modify the menu icon to always use it
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: k thanks ;)
<kurumin> thank you ubottu
<ActionParsnip> !away > Blueskaj-gone
<ubottu> Blueskaj-gone, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> rough day
<shadeslayer> whoops..wrong channel :P
<bibstha> hi all.. a quick help
<ahmad_> hi
<bibstha> how can i use multiple DISPLAY
<bibstha> like say the default DISPLAY:0 is the currently logged in one..
<bibstha> is should be possible to create a new one right?
<bibstha> ctrl+alt+f7 f8 ..?
<ahmad_> u mean dual monitor ?
<bibstha> ahmad_, no same monitor but multiple graphical screens..
<bibstha> like ctrl+alt+f1 and f2 and f3 have multiple command lines..
<bibstha> sth similar for GUI?
<ahmad_> never heard of such thing
<ahmad_> have googled arround ?
<ahmad_> bibstha: try to google for multibale x session
<ahmad_> my browsing is down
<ahmad_> bibstha: see this linuxguide.sourceforge.net/linux-X-multiple.html
<bibstha> ahmad_, thanks lemme see that, also turning the linux cookbook :)
<vadim> hi, people
<ActionParsnip> do you mean like a double seater pc?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vadim> do you like a new karmic distro?
<jussi01> vadim: karmic support in #ubuntu+1 please, offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic
<bibstha> ActionParsnip, no single seater.. :)
<bibstha> what Im trying to achieve is one xserver on DISPLAY:0 for normal work
<bibstha> and another xserver on DISPLAY:1 for
<bibstha> testing stuffs.
<bibstha> like selenium.. have u used it?
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> bibstha: nvidia does that very well. You can edit xorg.conf to make that happen
<bibstha> ActionParsnip, thanks taking alook
<bibstha> ActionParsnip, its not two different monitos
<bibstha> its single monitor
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, an away nick change doesn't constitute a noisy message .. it merely a statement
<ActionParsnip> still polutes the channel. Ive had ops on me about if before
<BluesKaj> well , just because they're bored and picky , doesn't mean you need to be too :)
<ActionParsnip> true ;)
<ActionParsnip> just following the ops example. save you getting rollocked later
<ActionParsnip> ikon is particular about it ;)
<genii> BluesKaj: It's Standard Operating Procedure to give !away to those who change their nicks instead of using the /away command
<BluesKaj> I have no icons ...disappeared after the latest upgrade , but I'm on karmic so i guess i should expect that
<ActionParsnip> then #ubuntu+1 for you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> genii, ??
<ActionParsnip> you want alpha software, you get all the issues that go with it, bad times :(
<BluesKaj> yup, ActionParsnip i'm there , but no one else seems to be
<ActionParsnip> but helps with bug reports etc :)
<BluesKaj> kinda interesting to use the run command to launch apps
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: lxde has that in its menu
<Cerrdor> how do I configure /weather for konversation?
<BluesKaj> the kde theme icons were upgrading and then after rebooting ...had a power failure here this morning due to storms west of us
<BluesKaj> disaappeared
<BluesKaj> anyway ,, BBL
<Cerrdor> anyone know how to get weather to work on konversation?
<ehamberg> hi. i have a dual monitor setup. if i log into gnome and run gnome-display-properties, i can choose to not mirror the screens, but this is not possible in the kde settings for display. if i run gnome-display-properties form kde i get this error:
<ehamberg> Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist
<ehamberg> how can i make this work in kde? :/
<jean_pierre_cz> hi, some news about Raptor?
<Cerrdor> how do I configure /weather for konversation?
<thething> hi all
<victim> Cerrdor: what should /weather do?
<Cerrdor> should print local weather info in a channel
<Cerrdor> its a script preinstalled on konversation
<victim> I just tried /weather
<victim> [D-Bus] Error: Could not find script "weather".
<victim> join #konversation and ask the konvi experts :)
<victim> oh you have
<Cerrdor> yupp
<piero> ciao a tutti
 * jean_pierre_cz lol
<radi82> Is there a function in Quassel to reset the red line, which marks what you have allready read? Like Ctrl+M in X-Chat.
<jean_pierre_cz> dunno but would like to know it too
<radi82> jean_pierre_cz: I never used an english chat-client. If you could tell me how this feature is called in X-Chat or some other chat i'd google it up ;)
<jean_pierre_cz> wait a minute
<genii> !it | peter47
<ubottu> peter47: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> radi82: They may know in #quassel channel
<radi82> genii: Thx. I'll try.
<Guest17898> can somebody please tell me why i dont get displayed the mac addess when i am using nmap..
<Guest17898> nobody?
<Guest17898> somebody know how to use metasploit for self test?
<besitzer> hi
<besitzer> kann mir einer ma helfen
<PhilRod> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<besitzer> hi
<besitzer> i have a little problem  i dont
<besitzer> 	Übersetzung: Deutsch » Englisch
<besitzer> ich habe ein kleines problem ich kann nicht mehr auf knetworkmanager zugreifen hat einer eine lösung	 	
<besitzer> I have a small problem I can no longer access knetworkmanager,
<mark_> Amarok......sometimes it works most times it doesnt
<radi82> jean_pierre_cz: I asked in #quassel and they don't have this feature iplemented yet. But they seemed quit interisted in it an i filed a featurerequest on their HP.
<jean_pierre_cz> cool
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone use kwrite's replace?
<yao_ziyuan> 4.2.4.
<nascentmind> hi. hi. my krunner seems to be crashing sometimes but it cannot load debugging symbols. how do i enable the debug symbols for it?
<JontheEchidna> the debugging symbols for krunner are in the kdebase-workspace-dbg package
<nascentmind> JontheEchidna, ah thanks.. also my kded of kwallet crashes when i try to put the passkey of my wifi .. where should i find the dbg symbols for that?
<JontheEchidna> kwallet... I think that's kdebase-runtime-dbg
<JontheEchidna> installing kdebase-workspace-dbg should bring that in I would think
<nascentmind> JontheEchidna,  ah thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<beagleburt>  G'day from New Zealand evry1! Problem with K-8.04 LTS playing videos with Kaffeine - Plays ok from boot, but 2nd vid throws up "libdvdcss" problem - i went to the suggested site & downloaded/installed but kaffeine refuses to play unless freshly rebooted...? Any advice welcome.
<oheric> Hello?
<beagleburt> !Hello?|oheric
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hello?
<oheric> Lol. I kinda stumbled on this place from the support page on ubuntu.com
<oheric> I was wondering if someone could help me, I'm a complete and total noob when it comes to Ubuntu
<beagleburt> <oheric > - wots the problem?
<oheric> Well I'm trying to set Windows XP as my default OS. I found the file to change /boot/grub/menu.lst and I made the correct changes but I don't have permission to save the file. I'm read only. How can I get permission to write on the file?
<beagleburt> <oheric> - Have you tried "sudo"?
<oheric> Ahh thanks!
<cheryl> hey channel; new install and i'm having a new-to-me very annoying problem with mouse: works fine in konsole and most apps, but not in firefox, konqueror, konversation...
<oheric> Drivers?
<beagleburt> <oheric> - cud u b more specific?
<cheryl> basically left-clicking anything will highlight entire work, instead of moving cursor there, drop down menus don't work, can't highlight anything to copy...
<cheryl> right-clicking doesn't work either...anyone know how to fix this thing that I don't know how it got screwed up in teh first place?
<oheric> Yeah sorry. Cheryl you may need Drivers for your mouse.
<cheryl> but it was working fine without drivers...???
<trappist> cheryl: I wonder if you have a stuck key that's modifying the click events.  bit of a wild guess really.
<cheryl> that's possible, any idea how to find out?
<beagleburt> <cheryl> - mayB try a nu Kbd?
<trappist> oh you know what might be a better guess, that the clicks are sending double-clicks
<beagleburt> nu mouse ?
<trappist> sounds like what happens to me as my mice age... do you have another mouse to try as a troubleshooting step?
<cheryl> will try new mouse...have lots
<cheryl> hold on
<beagleburt> BRB
<beagleburt> G'day room
<beagleburt> Any1 got any thorts on my original post rekaffeine on K-8.04LTS?
<cheryl> trappist: new mouse, same problem; kbrd is new, too, although I haven't changed that, and kybrd was working fine anyway
<trappist> no offense to anyone present, but I think I need to write an irssi plugin to auto-ignore people who spell like they're texting
<Ash-Fox> Why doesn't Linux use the system clock? Instead it grabs the current time off the system clock when it boots and uses some weird math to keep it ticking and then synchs it back when it shuts down again. Why does it do this?
<trappist> cheryl: I'm thinking... still sounds like it's doubleclicking, but it's obviously not a hardware problem... trying to think of a software problem that could cause it
<cheryl> trappist: i think this is a problem with the OS and app software - not the hardware
<beagleburt> <cheryl> - What distros?
<cheryl> trappist: we're thinking alike :)
<trappist> agreed
<cheryl> beagleburt: using hardy
<beagleburt> ok ta
<cheryl> actually, i'm an experienced rebuilder...nic is for new user i'm giving this refurbished webserver to
<cheryl> and it's wierd, with all my experience, i've never had/seen this issue b4, lol
<trappist> cheryl: could you run xev, click once in it, and pastie the console output?
<cheryl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cheryl> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190967/
<trappist> cheryl: also maybe check out this thread: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-x@lists.debian.org/msg70151.html
<cheryl> that's quite the load of information :(
<irvan> hi
<irvan> all
<trappist> cheryl: I don't see *any* click events in there
<trappist> cheryl: you clicked in the window?
<cheryl> which window?
<trappist> the xev window when it was up
<trappist> run xev from a console, put your mouse cursor in the xev window, click once or twice, quit and pastie
<cheryl> trappist: sorry...lemme try again
<trappist> cheryl: one possible cause, apparently, is having two stanzas in your xorg.conf for meeces
<cheryl> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190973/...k will check out xorg.conf
<trappist> cheryl: weird, I *still* don't see any click events in that output
<beagleburt> Repeat Q. from over 30xmin ago: K-8.04LTS > Kaffeine plays 1st vid ok but then throws up "libdvdcss" problem > download & install file but Kaffeine refuses to play unless i reboot...?
<cheryl> trappist: well, there most certainly were lots of mouse actions in this last pastebin
<trappist> yes but no clicks
<trappist> just movements
<alexandre> ola a todos
<cheryl> trappist: well, I know I did a few of those, too...but the output was very long, and I got as much of it as I could into pastebin
<genii> !br | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cheryl> trappist: hold on, I've modified xorg, will have to logout for a bit, will be back
<trappist> cheryl: try "xev > output.txt"
<trappist> ok
<cheryl> hmm: 'xev > output.txt' , doing the events, and then closing xev got me: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0", followed by "      after 28 requests (28 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<cheryl> trappist: does that info help you any, before i log out to restart x?
<shadeslayer> hi,ktorrent keeps closing on its own,any ideas??
<shadeslayer> heh..it just crashed again!!
<acdd> I have 3 primary partitions on my current harddisc. is it possible to create a 4th, extended one and create a logical partition within that and install Ubuntu there? in other words, does Ubuntu boot from a logical partition?
<trappist> cheryl: it should have produced a files called output.txt - you can open that in a text editor, select all and copy, for the pastebin
<shadeslayer> acdd: no OS can boot from a logical partition i believe,or maybe im wrong
<cheryl> trappist: problem fixed...had been following a howto for this aiw 7500 card, so commenting out 2 lines in xorg.conf has restored my mouse to the way it was :)
<trappist> cheryl: awesome!
<tsimpson> I'm sure grub can boot from a logical partition
<acdd> alright, I guess I have to try that then.
<cheryl> trappist: thank you...we go back a long way, ya know...that's why I listened to you right away: you're an awesome helper :)
<trappist> cheryl: I think this was my once a day where somebody has an interesting problem and knows how to ask questions, so I can take a nap now :)
<trappist> oh, thanks!
<cheryl> so ur telling me i had an interesting problem and asked the question properly?
<trappist> did you use a different nick before?  'cheryl' doesn't ring any bells
<trappist> you did, and you did, it was a pleasure :)
<tsimpson> acdd: grub is the boot loaded ubuntu uses, so just install as normal to the logical partition
<cheryl> yes, I'm normally 'dennister' a reg nic...but this machine will be for a new linux user
<cheryl> genii knows me personally...worked together for a brief time here in toronto
<acdd> tsimpson: alright, thank you.
<trappist> ah, gotcha
<acdd> toronto, eh?
<acdd> Canada rules =)
<trappist> cheryl: so, you're not even a girl?? if I'd known that... j/k
<cheryl> acdd: u a canuck, too? in tranna?
<acdd> no... but I've been there and I liked it
<acdd> anyway, thanks for your help :)
<trappist> cheryl: hey, I collect canadian coins
<cheryl> trappist: actually, I am a woman...old enuf to be a grandmother...just use a male-sounding nic for reasons I won't go into :)
<trappist> cheryl: smart move!
<acdd> hehe
<cheryl> anyway, gott close this box down now and get to work on the other one that will also be picked up on Wed afternoon
<trappist> me, I use the nick of a monk who has taken a vow of celibacy, but that's mostly coincidence
<cheryl> cya...and thanks :-)
<trappist> any time
 * shadeslayer keeps a eye on nepomuk
<acdd> do I have any disadvantage when using kubuntu instead of ubuntu? or are there maintained with equal effort, no one staying behind?
<shadeslayer> acdd: both are equal in packages except for the DE
<shadeslayer> acdd: you can even install gnome (ubuntu) on kubuntu (KDE)
<trappist> acdd: they are both officially supported, and they both keep up to date with parent projects.  but new initiatives sometimes have gnome support before they have kde support.
<trappist> like, canonical just put something or other into beta, I forget the name of it, and I dropped out of the beta for lack of kde support
<shadeslayer> acdd: always best to install gnome and kde so if one crashes (quite unlikely) you still have a DE and not a CLI interface :)
<valgaav> shadeslayer: and if the crash is X releated ? :D
<shadeslayer> ktorrent crashes for the third time and its out of my system
<shadeslayer> valgaav: then we have the recovery console :)
<Raven> Is there a way to use LEAP in Kubunut?  I've tried setting up WPA PEAP with Equifax cert and it won't connect.
<shadeslayer> Raven: i think there is a issue with WPA authentication
<Raven> DOH
<petsounds> hello, where can i add startup applications? thanks
<shadeslayer> !startup | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Raven> I'm on Ubuntu and I really like the look of Kubuntu but I need WPA to access my college's internet.  No known works arounds shadeslayer?
<silver> hi all
<shadeslayer> Raven: please see the release notes for further info...i really dont have much on the above said issue :)
<shadeslayer> Raven: you could use 8.10 :)
<susbwoy> Raven: it's also only for wpa2 networks, wpa should work.
<Raven> Shadeslayer: I could, the problem being I don't have a CD with me and I really wanted to start playing with it now lol.  Can't install it, guess I'll have to wait.
<Raven> Susbwoy: ya this is a WPA2 Business or whatever it is
<shadeslayer> Raven: get one from shipit or download one
<shadeslayer> oh...shipit wont send 8.10..doh..
<Raven> Shadeslayer: ya I know I can download it, I just don't have a blank CD on me and I wanted to play with it right now.  Not a big issue though.  8.10 works though you believe?
<shadeslayer> Raven: USB install :P...
<acdd> shadeslayer, trappist: thank you :) so far I had major problems with my ATI graphics card (I bought an ATI one before I learned that it causes huge troubles on linux). do you think this is gnome related? or will the same happen on kde?
<Raven> Shadeslayer: My laptop is FAIL and I can't set the BIOS to boot to USB :-(
<shadeslayer> Raven: too bad :(
<susbwoy> Raven: kubuntu 9.04 had some issues with the knetworkmanager, if you use gnome, wpa2 will work
<shadeslayer> acdd: i think the issue is with ATI not giving proper drivers
<shadeslayer> Raven: yep...you can use the gnome-network-manager
<Raven> susbwoy: I know I'm on regular Ubuntu right now, but I liked Kubuntu for the KDE is just seems cleaner and quicker.
<shadeslayer> Raven: quicker?? hahaha
<Raven> Oh you mean use the gnome-network-manager?
<Raven> shadeslayer: honestly it seems to boot quicker than ubuntu idk why.
<shadeslayer> Raven: yes,instead of knetwork-manager
<shadeslayer> Raven: 0_o
<Raven> susbwoy shadeslayer: do you have to download gnome-network-manager through synaptic if so that won't work because I can't connect to the net.  Another problem I'm having with Kubuntu is I try to plug in a ethernet cable and type in the netmask as 255.255.254.0 and it just goes to 0?  SO I can't connect anyway through Kubuntu.
<susbwoy> Raven: try using iphere/23
<Raven> susbwoy what's that?
<susbwoy> Raven: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1/23 up
<Raven> susbwoy it's a manual ip, is there a way to set up a manual ip through konsole?
<beagleburt> G'day *AGAIN* from New Zealand evry1! Problem with K-8.04 LTS playing videos with Kaffeine - Plays ok from boot, but 2nd vid throws up "libdvdcss" problem - i went to the suggested site
<susbwoy> I give up, cya
<shadeslayer> Raven: ipconfig
<beagleburt> & downloaded/installed but kaffeine refuses to play unless freshly rebooted...? Any advice welcome.
<Raven> susbwoy: thanks anyway
<Raven> Shadeslayer: thanks i'll try that and I'll try editing the interface file, thanks.
<shadeslayer> Raven: man ipconfig can help alot
<acdd> does the DVD version include the alternate installer so I can use full disc encryption with AES?
<shadeslayer> Raven: if its a wireless network then man iwconfig
<shadeslayer> !adhoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc
<acdd> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<shadeslayer> now that is surely not up to date
<shadeslayer> acdd: try it again
<acdd> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<shadeslayer> gives me a diff. thing in PM
<shadeslayer> any op here??
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<petsounds> somebody please look at this screenshot http://s362.photobucket.com/albums/oo62/petsoundsband/?action=view&current=Ooo.png, And tell me how to do step no.3. thanks
<shadeslayer> petsounds: one sec
<shadeslayer> petsounds: go to system > pref. > start up applications
<shadeslayer> petsounds: oh....this is for gnome :)
<petsounds> shadeslayer: yes sir
<shadeslayer> petsounds: and you want it to auto start in KDE?
<petsounds> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> petsounds: open K > system settings > advanced tab > autostart
<petsounds> shadeslayer: ok, and then?
<shadeslayer> petsounds: then add a new command as it says
<petsounds> shadeslayer: ok, need to reboot. brb
<beagleburt> Problem: K-8.04 LTS > Kaffeine > refuses to play DVD - "libdvdcss" problem - BUT i have installed it. > REBOOT > plays ok > 2nd DVD > "libdvdcss" problem again until i reboot????
<alonk> f
<monolith> How would I stop a user account on my computer from being able to play audio at all?
<monolith> What the... This user account isn't in the group "audio" so it should be able to write to /dev/audio. Sure enough when I use su to login to the account and try to cat /dev/random to the audio device I get permision denied. But if I open up a new graphical login and login to KDE4 with it. I suddenly can play audio and output to /dev/audio. What on earth?
<beagleburt> PROBLEM SOLVED:K-8.04LTS>http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/134771-solved-kaffeine-will-not-work-2.html
<trappist> beagleburt: sweet
<cyrex> buenas
<cyrex> tengo un problema con la tarjeta de video en kubuntu 9.04 es una nvidia 8400
<cyrex> como puedo hacer para instalar los driver de ella de una forma facil
<Peace-> !es | cyrex
<cyrex> acabo de instalar el kubuntu ahorita mismo
<ubottu> cyrex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cyrex> whoops
<cyrex> sorry
<Peace-> no problem amigo
<ole_> Hi, I'm having som problems with upgrading my fresh installation off kubuntu 9.04. When trying to do an apt-get upgrade I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/191035/. Could some one please take a look at the error message? I have been trying everything I can think of without any luck.
<cyrex> i need some help with my installation of kubuntu 9.04
<cyrex> i don't know how to install the nvidia drivers
<cyrex> any help would be apreciated
<cyrex> anyone
<bdgraue> cyrex: kmenu -> applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<cyrex> yes
<cyrex> many thanks bdgraue
<cyrex> that was it
<ole_> bdgraue: thx, was going to need that when I manage to fix my depencecy problem..
<bdgraue> ?
<bdgraue> ah, ok
<bdgraue> ole_: sry, don't know how to help you, maybe something like   sudo apt-get -f install   ?
<ole_> I have tried that, same error message
<bdgraue> ole_: so you have to wait until someone with enough knowledge can answer your question :)
<ole_> ok, thx anyway
<un-ku> I need help on connecting vial dial up to the net. OS is kubuntu 9.04
<chris__> hi
<chris__> i've got a problem with amarok 2.1 in kubuntu jaunty.
<un-ku> hi
<chris__> the error message is "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<chris__> it works when i start amarok as root
<un-ku> Seems it may be better to go to some forum?
<Peace-> un-ku: ?
<un-ku> I mean no ones joining with advice, tho a line at the top says 'Official Kubuntu support. Or am I at the wrong place?
<bdgraue> un-ku: the place is right
<un-ku> so will somebody suggest how i can fix up a ppoe connection to the net?
<un-ku> cris_ amarok 2.0.2 on kubuntu 9.04 is working fine for me, tho i had to download some stuff.
<bdgraue> un-ku: if you find a good solution for that, please give me a hint, need that for a friend of mine :)
<bdgraue> un-ku: pppoe i mean
<un-ku> well i'm searching, what ive noticed is that each higher version is making things more complicated in this matter (ppoe connection)
<bdgraue> un-ku: thats why my buddy is using feisty... ^^
<un-ku> sorry i didn't get that. Absltly new to Linux. So Waht is feisty?
<bdgraue> an earlier version of kubuntu
<bdgraue> april 2007 i think?
<Unksi> yeah april 07
<un-ku> well cant we avoid going back in time?
<robin0800> un-ku: You could try Kppp
<un-ku> just came across a useful post in Kubunti forums on getting ethernet going, in K 8.10. that may bbbbbe helpful, so here's the url-http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100052.0v
<robin0800> un-ku: don't think thats going to help with dial up
<robin0800> un-ku: httphttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<robin0800> un-ku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<un-ku> thanks for the reference.
<snarkster1> anyone got any good news on web cam apps?
<snarkster1> I wanna take a few pics
<snarkster1> guess thats a no to my question
<bdgraue> robin0800: there is no graphical frontend for kde, am i right?
<harolddong> what the?!
<darkmatter_> i'm having trouble with my bluetooth mouse, any ideas?
<jussi01> darkmatter_: make and model?
<jussi01> darkmatter_: and exact problem?
<darkmatter_> it's a Dell travelmate mouse
<darkmatter_> was working fine
<darkmatter_> until earlier today
<jussi01> so what did you do between now and then?
<ole_> Hi, I have a problem with twinview on my fully updated kubuntu 9.04. when maximizing a window it stretches over both screens is it possible to fix this?
<darkmatter_> absolutely nothing
<jussi01> Have yu updated? changed something?
<darkmatter_> the kbluetooth interface is not very helpful
<declanpwalsh> Hello Kubunters!
<darkmatter_> the mouse is listed as "not-connected" and "not trusted"
<jussi01> hi declanpwalsh
<darkmatter_> i don't even get an interface for managing paired devices
<declanpwalsh> Can anyone help with a sata hd access problem
<declanpwalsh> Please?
<jussi01> declanpwalsh: please tell the issue.
<jussi01> darkmatter_: honestly, I dont know. Im sorry.
<declanpwalsh> Basically got a nice new sata drive 250gb. Formatted to ext3 using gparted (can never get qtparted to work) and shows up in dolphin but I can't write to it. Need it as a backup drive
<darkmatter_> i tried removing the device and reinstalling the mouse, that worked temporarily but failed after the next reboot
<un-ku> bdgraue: about the ppoe connection - this may be of help- http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104277.0v
<darkmatter_> declanpwalsh: what's the output of mount?
<declanpwalsh> darkmatter: huh?
<jussi01> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<darkmatter_> declanpwalsh: run the mount command in a terminal
<darkmatter_> the output should show wether the device is mounted as read-only
<bdgraue> un-ku: i dont know if this is the right thing for me, sry
<tonii> !dailup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup
<tonii> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tonii> ah, the same
<declanpwalsh> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<declanpwalsh> /dev/sdb2 on /media/disk-2 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<darkmatter_> which is the disk?
<declanpwalsh> both are. It's partitioned into 2
<darkmatter_> can you write to it as root?
<declanpwalsh> darkmatter: full output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/191085/
<declanpwalsh> haven't tried. hang on
<declanpwalsh> typed sudo dolphin and something went wrong. session ended. something about ksmserver
<hftom>  hi all, just installed kubuntu 9.04 on an old laptop with intel 82845G. kdm works fine, but when the user X session is started, all i can see is the kdm background image. alt+f1 shows kickoff, alt+f2 shows krunner, and all apps seems to work fine. Except that plasma looks 100% transparent! Any idea?
<declanpwalsh> managed to write to the disk as root though. why would i need root access?
<darkmatter_> try "sudo echo 1234 > /media/disk-1/file"
<declanpwalsh> $ sudo echo 1234 > /media/disk-1/file
<declanpwalsh> bash: /media/disk-1/file: Permission denied
<darkmatter_> declanpwalsh: sudo parted -l
<declanpwalsh> what does that do?
<darkmatter_> lists the partition table
<declanpwalsh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191094/
<declanpwalsh> is that good or bad? why is it readonly?
<declanpwalsh> thanks for helping btw!
<darkmatter_> that's the floppy drive
<darkmatter_> well i don't seem to be of much help
<darkmatter_> nothing looks out of the ordinary
<darkmatter_> did qtparted return an error when you tried to run it?
<declanpwalsh> nope. just nothing happened.
<declanpwalsh> whats the floppy? Cos I don't have one.
<declanpwalsh> any pointers as to where to look for some help? Thanks very much for having a go!
<tomsdale> how can I override the dns resolution for one particular address? /etc/hosts doesn'T seem to work
<darkmatter_> tomsdale: you may need to restart networking after adding an entry
<tomsdale> darkmatter_: thanks - brb
<darkmatter_> declanpwalsh: try repartitioning the disk
<declanpwalsh> darkmatter: cool, thanks!
<declanpwalsh> darkmatter: thanks for the help; really appreciate it.
<darkmatter_> this doesn't help my poor mouse
<tomsdale> how do I restart the wireless.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to do the trick
<darkmatter_> tomsdale: that should do it
<darkmatter_> well bluez-gnome it is!
<darkmatter_> a shame really...
<bfarah> hi guys
<bfarah> got a problem playing mms any help plz ?
<bfarah> can't play mms in firefox or vlc
<bfarah> any help plz?
<darkmatter_> mms?
<bfarah> yes
<bfarah> mms streams
<bfarah> any ideas?
<darkmatter_> none, sorry
<bfarah> no worries,
<bfarah> anyone else guys, problem playing mms streams?
<tomsdale> darkmatter_: the browsers seem to ignore the /etc/hosts they all resolv via opendns ...
<darkmatter_> tomsdale: you can ping the host?
<tomsdale> yes - on the cl it works.
<darkmatter_> check the order of the dns entries
<tomsdale> in the /etc/hosts or in the /etc/resolv.conf
<darkmatter_> resolv.conf
<tomsdale> it says nameserver 192.168.1.1   - let me try to add 127.0.0.1 behind that
<darkmatter_> tomsdale: infront
<tomsdale> yes :-)
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<ubuntu> im running a live cd just checking out the support befor i commit to this and get some info
<ubuntu> witch is the bet distro for a new user like me with no clue as im a windows user
<jean_pierre_cz> well ubuntu, you're chatting at the right channel apparently
<jean_pierre_cz> I would recommend kubuntu
<jean_pierre_cz> However ubuntu is not bad at all neither
<ubuntu> is that becouse im in ubuntu chat:) i have herd that g-nome is much beter but like i sead im new to all this
<ahmad_> ubuntu: u can run both Gnome and KDE
<ubuntu> with the same program if that makes any sence to you
<ubuntu> why is there someny people in here but very little chatter at all
<Daniel_online> I used to run gnome - but after i tried kde im hoooocked :D
<ubuntu> so witch wuld be the best linux for me this is ubuntu but i know there are loads more
<tomsdale> I don't think the address 127.0.0.1 works because I don't have a dns server on my machine.
<ahmad_> ubuntu: only u can decide what is best for u. but most windows users start with kubuntu
<drbobb> hello, how do I browse a bluetooth-enabled phone in kde4?
<ubuntu> will it help if i tell you whot i wont to use it for
<drbobb> actually, how do I do anything at all with bluetooth in kde4? It used to be easy and smooth in kde3, nowadays nothing works at all
<drbobb> ok, I guess the answer is probably -- logout and log back but into gnome
<gabriel_> hello all I'm running kubuntu/ubuntu 9.04 on an acer aspire 4730z and cannot get to my sd-card for storage. can anyone help?
<gabriel_> must I make a new device?
<drbobb> ok so it seems I figured out how to upload stuff from my phone to my pc, but I was given no opportunity to choose a location to save it, so I have no idea where it went
<drbobb> uh it only worked once, I try to upload another file, but nothing happens
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<Serpardum> how do I chage the width of a Konsole?  In 1440x900 mode my konsole is okay.  In 1360x768 mode it's the width of the entire window.  Lots of characters I don't need that wide and it hides everythign under it
<drbobb> ok this bluetooth stuff in kde4 sucks really badly
<drbobb> maybe better luck with gnome
<laslavic> Just installed Kubuntu 9.04 and want to know how to install my printer. In the past, I didn't have to do anything at all. Went to the "Printer Configuration" in the kmenu and then went to "Add new printer" but it only has options for network printers.
<laslavic> Is there another way that I should know about? It's just a regular USB printer.
<Serpardum> n/m I can resize the window.  maybe kubuntu keeps window sizes for each resolution
<uga> laslavic: you don't see your printer under "local printers"?
<uga> laslavic: you're right in that there's no option to add local printers
<uga> I see mine there, but possibly comes from older settings
<uga> either that, or there's an autodetect method =)
<commander_> help
<uga> arf
<commander_> how can i get synaptics package manager on here?
<uga> commander_: apt-get install synaptic?
 * uga wonders if commander too will reply with a no route icmp
<uga> are users so crashy these days?
<uga> so many users quitting irc... reminds me of http://pastebin.com/m1aee3edc
<uga> remote closed connection, no route to host, read error, ... anyone alive?
<uga> remote closed connection, no route to host, read error, connection timed out... more errors  to come ;)
<lee8oi> uga: whats giving you those messages? you using ssh, ping or something?
<uga> lee8oi: it's the errors freenode reports when users leave the channel
<lee8oi> oh
<uga> right now for example WB2Colorado left with: Read error: 104 (connection reset by peer)
<uga> anyway, glad to know somebody is alive =)
<lee8oi> something with freenode, or your client's conflict with freenode?
<lee8oi> ya I'm alive
<lee8oi> wait a min...I'm on freenode?
<lee8oi> hmm. ok
<lee8oi> I'm seeing the errors too
<lee8oi> when someone quits
<lee8oi> (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<uga> yes, I was worried that everyone was quitting, and nobody typing. That's rather strange in this channel
<lee8oi> thats odd. never seen that before
<uga> and the last two users I tried helping out, both went mute ;)
<lee8oi> wonder if its something messed up in the away code on the server
<uga> keyboard support bug in jaunty? ;)
<lee8oi> idling or something
<uga> lee8oi: it's 300 users idling =)(
<lee8oi> keyboard support bug? haven't had any problems with keyboards in jaunty....
<lee8oi> whoop. gotta meet the woman for dinner......be back later
<uga> lee8oi: errrm... it was meant to be a joke (keyboard thing)
<uga> cya
<Serpardum> off topic: http://www.joke-of-the-day.com/jokeoftheday/picoftheday/june2009/shave-baby.png
<afu_> Hello
<Serpardum> hello
<joshjtl> hey folks, is there a big effort to make konqueror have more features so that it can compete with popular browsers?
<juam> HOLA
<ahmad_> after loging in. loading screen flicks 2 times. is that a bug ?
<COPITO506> HOLA
<COPITO506> hola alguien de canarias para charlar de ubuntu
<oobe> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<commander_> it's not a problem if i have ubuntu on here along w/kubuntu and window vista?
<commander_> i mean 3 OS  on my laptop?
<ign0ramus> commander_, that's an advantage, not a problem :)
<drbobb> yep. definitely better luck playing with bluetooth in gnome
<drbobb> (in kde4 nothing works)
<oobe> commander_, you dont need to dual boot kubuntu and ubuntu they can coexist on same driver
<oobe> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu or vice versa
<xiko18> algun español k entienda de linx?
<commander_> ok thanks. i just don't wanna overload my HDD
<LuisJa> i got a problem here, my laptop is not able to automatically shut down: i press the button to shut down, i wait until the laptop is near to turn off, finally the laptop goes to blackscreen, and in a command line says: Unable to halt, no such file or director; then i have to manually move the mouse a little, and after that the laptop turns off, but if u dont move the mouse, it will stay with that command line, WTH?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> how do I get the realplayer plugin for 64bit ?
<LuisJa> someone can help me pls?
<Matisse> !ask | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, if you do "sudo reboot", does that shut down properly?  or even "sudo shutdown -P now" ?
<LuisJa> hate when peoples do that...
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: with reboot, the laptop correctly shut downs
<LuisJa> and then turns on :)
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, and the "shutdown" command works?
<barsx> прива, русские есть?
<bdgraue> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ign0ramus> !ru | barsx
<ubottu> barsx: please see above
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: let me try the command and i tell u
<fernando> paisudfh
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, you there?
<LuisJa> yes lol srry i was busy, let me try the command
<eMyller> hello =]
<eMyller> where can i get kate 3.2 color schemes?
<eMyller> that include all web-related file config (js,html,php,ruby, etc)
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: the command also needed to manually move a little the mouse to shutdown
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: like in graphical mode
<joshjtl> is there anyway to get gmail working fully in konqeror? Ive tried all the browser ids and none of them work fully
<LuisJa> ign0ramus: r u there?
<LuisJa> konqueror sucks dude, use mozilla :)
<joshjtl> it really doesnt
<Serpardum> Hey, I somehow closed that part of the... bottom bar... that shows what windows are open.  How do I readd it?
<eMyller> anyone?
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, obviously, something is going wrong with the 'shutdown' command, which is an ACPI call when you hit the power button
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, still trying to figure out what that is... what are the errors it gives?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, right click, add panel
<Serpardum> kay, then what do I do with the panel?  Or is that it?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, oh, just the window manager section of the panel?
<Serpardum> yeah, I got the other stuff
<Serpardum> I just somehow got rid of the part I can click on the window tabs
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, oh, it's just a widget... lemme see what it's called
<joshjtl> where can I tell konqueror to use webkit instead of khtml?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, add Task Manager
<Serpardum> thansk it!  thanks!
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, np :)
<Serpardum> Hmm.. now I gotta figure out how to move the widgets around in the panel :D
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, click the swirl at the far right, and the you can drag stuff around
<bjb1959> everytime I reboot I loose sound on all apps except system sounds. I have to log out log into gnome, log out and then log in to kde again to get it to work. any idea why?
<Serpardum> ahh, thanks, yeah
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, without any extra input from you, it may be your wireless that's causing the shutdown hang
<ign0ramus> LuisJa, try doing “sudo ifconfig wlan0 down” and then doing "sudo shutdown -P now" ... see if that makes a difference
#kubuntu 2009-06-09
<Serpardum> I run kate in konsole, open file, edit, save, close kate.  "KCrash: Application 'kate' crashing...  sock_file=/hime/jim/.kde/socket-ubuntu/kdeinit4__0
<jillsmitt> hi
<Serpardum> what can I do to find out what's wrong?  It has done this for a while
<ibou> hi. Im on jaunty. After i installed wicd i reinstalled plasma-widget-network-manager but now i have to start NetworkManager with a 'sudo NetworkManager' in the console. How to start it at start up?
<Serpardum> it has to be added to one of the inits
<Serpardum> I dont' know which one though
<ibou> one of the inits ?
<milo__> hi
<ibou> hi
<Serpardum> see if this thread helps you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1063788.html
<milo__> im a newbie in linux and i need some help
<milo__> ...
<Serpardum> ...
<ibou> Serpardum: not really. But thx
<milo__> while trying to install and configure vpnc for my laptop i think i messed up
<Serpardum> it looks like /etc/rc.local file may help you
<milo__> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers
<Serpardum> milo__, did you edit that file?
<milo__> i think so
<milo__> and that's the whole problem
<Serpardum> well, paste your file in the pasting bin
<milo__> the file I edited?
<Serpardum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Serpardum> yes, your sudoers file
<milo__> do i need to be root to have access to it? if yes i can't because i can't be even root actually
<Serpardum> you use kate?  sudo kate
<Serpardum> in konsole
<ibou> Serpardum: not really again. But thanks again ^
<Serpardum> there is another way but it's like wtf
<milo__> no. visudo
<Serpardum> sudo visudo
<milo__> yup
<Serpardum> type sudo visudo then you'll have acces to it in visudo
<milo__> ok let me try
<milo__> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<<
<milo__> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<milo__> this is the err im getting
<Serpardum> milo__, did you paste it?
<Serpardum> we have to see what's on line 24 to tell you what's wrong.  WE're not psychic
<milo__> do you want me to paste the err message?
<eMyller> where do i get kate extensions?
<Serpardum> do this: run konsole.  type: sudo visudo /etc/sudoers
<eMyller> does anyone know an editor better than kate?
<jillsmitt> heh)
<milo__> ok
<Serpardum> copy teh file to the clipboard.  open the clipboard link. paste it.
<Serpardum> eMyller: there are a few
<Serpardum> you might find some in apt-cache
<eMyller> Serpardum: editor? any example?
<milo__> same message.
<Serpardum> pico
<Serpardum> milo__ PASTE THE FILE TO THE PASTEING BIN SO WE CAN SEE IT
<milo__> which file? The one i edited in vim?
<Serpardum>  /etc/sudoers
<Serpardum> eMyller: type in konsole apt-get update
<Serpardum> then do apt-cache search editor
<Serpardum> tons of editors
<Serpardum> zim, xemacs, nedit, yudit, etc..
<milo__> pasted.
<milo__> im getting permission denied when i try /etc/sudoers
<Serpardum> what's the link milo__?
<Serpardum> to the paste you pasted?
<Serpardum> copy the url and paste it here
<milo__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191204/
<Serpardum> that's the error.  we need you to paste the /etc/sudoers line.
<Serpardum> Listen closely.  run konsole
<Serpardum> type: sudo kate /etc/sudoers
<Serpardum> copy that text on the right.
<Serpardum> go to the pasting bin
<Serpardum> paste it.
<Serpardum> give us the link
<milo__> ok
<Serpardum> reminds me of when I used to do help desk :D
<eMyller> Serpardum: okay, but are they better than kate? extensible?
<milo__> I think im missing something because when i follow closely your instructions, all i get is the same message error i pasted.
<eMyller> milo__: http://pastebin.com/
<Serpardum> milo__:  you see the file open on the right?  hight light it all, click on it and ctrl-a is easist, then right click and "copy to clipboard"
<milo__> nope. Didn't see any file; just the webpage.
<milo__> im lost!
<Serpardum> open konsole
<Serpardum> tell me when you did htat
<milo__> reset
<milo__> done
<Serpardum> in konsole type: sudo kate /etc/sudoers
<Serpardum> tell me when you've done that
<milo__> done.
<Serpardum> it asked you for your password?  did you type in your password?
<Serpardum> if it asks for password type it in.  Did kate open?
<milo__> it didn't ask for my password but it rather output the error message
<milo__> it's where im having trouble
<Serpardum> it output the syntax error ?
<milo__> exactly
<Serpardum> what error message did it output in konsle
<Serpardum> did it say sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<<
<Serpardum> ?
<coz_> hey guys ... any way to get extract here right click for desktop pacakges?
<milo__> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<<
<milo__> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<Serpardum> where does it say that, in konsole?
<Serpardum> okay, fine, we'll have to try pico then I guess.  pico's a bit ugly
<Serpardum> you'll probably need to get it.
<milo__> just after I typed the command
<Serpardum> sudo apt-get install pico
<milo__> ok
<Serpardum> oh, shit
<Serpardum> pardon my french
<Serpardum> yeah, here's the problem
<Serpardum> that sudoers file tells the system who can do sudo
<Pici> nano/pico is installed by default.
<Serpardum> and you can't sudo if it's messed up
<Serpardum> and you need to sudo to edit it.
<Serpardum> wow.  umm.
<Pici> You can boot into recovery mode to modify it or use a live-cd
<Serpardum> yeah, try booting into recovery mode and editing yoru screwed up line 24
<milo__> actually, I don't have the live-cd with me
<Serpardum> pico is a text based editor
<Serpardum> try booting into recovery mode then
<milo__> but i can use the recov' mode
<Pici> And you should really use visudo to modify the sudoers file
<milo__> what are the steps to take once into recov' mode?
<milo__> ??
<Dragnslcr> Serpardum- first, never use sudo for GUI programs, always use kdesudo. Second, there's no need to install pico when nano is installed by default
<Dragnslcr> milo__- when you boot into recovery mode, you'll be root, so you can fix the sudoers file with just "visudo"
<milo__> ok. I think i needto remove the line i added, right?
<milo__> if that's all so...i'll try it and be back
<Serpardum> what's the difference between sudo and kdesudo?
<Dragnslcr> sudo is for shell commands, kdesudo is for KDE programs
<Dragnslcr> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Serpardum> Hmm.. that's probably how I broke kate then
<Serpardum> that link says that kate won't even run with sudo, although it does for me.  but now it always crashes on exit
<Serpardum> I wonder if uninstalling kate and reinstalling woudl fix that
<mtl_templar> hey everyone
<mtl_templar> anyone able to troubleshoot java issues with an app im trying to install?
<Serpardum> nope, still crashes.  dang
<Serpardum> Well, I've backed up my data to my windows drive, so I"ll just recreate teh virtualbox for kubuntu I guess
<mtl_templar> hmm
<XCP> wow... I just installed kubuntu after 8 months with ubuntu, and I'm SO much more impressed with the new KDE. the eye candy (even without compiz) and ability to configure *everything* amazes me.
<Dragnslcr> The effects in KDE4 are pretty nice
<Dragnslcr> KDE has been "more configurable" than Gnome for a while now. It's a hard trade-off between being flexible and being too complicated
<XCP> yes. when I first switched from Windows to Linux about 8 months ago, I was "told" that KDE is somehow more buggy than gnome, so I decided to use gnome. hopefully the guy was wrong and I gonna enjoy KDE as much as I can.
<genii> Every desktop environment has it's idiosyncrasies
<milo__> hey! Im back
<ahmad_> wb
<milo__> im still having a problem
<milo__> when i try sudo bash, i get this:milo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<milo__> milo is my username
<ahmad_> what is the user u created when u installed ur system ?
<milo__> milo
<ahmad_> milo__: echo 'zodehala ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<ahmad_> sorry
<ahmad_> milo__: echo 'milo ALL=(ALL) ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<milo__> ok, let me try
<ahmad_> milo__: did it work?
<milo__> "permission denied!"
<ahmad_> ok
<ahmad_> try the following
<ahmad_> su -
<ahmad_> visudo
<ahmad_> add this line to the file: milo ALL=(ALL)     ALL
<ahmad_> :wq
<milo__> ok
<Dragnslcr> You probably need to boot into recovery mode to get root access
<genii> Yup
<genii> su won't work since no default root pw.
<Dragnslcr> If your only normal user isn't in the sudoers file, that's basically your only option
<ahmad_> ops i fogot that genii
<secoz> hi to all from mexico
<milo__> "Authentication failure" for su -
<milo__> what shld i do now?
<b0nn> sudo -s
<ahmad_> you'll have to reboot into single-user mode, and execute usermod
<ahmad_> directly from root
<genii> milo__: Boot to recovery mode. Then do as before the suggested: echo "milo ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<genii> b0nn: His prob is he's not in sudoers file. eg: catch-22
<ahmad_> is this enough ? you'll have to reboot into single-user mode, and execute usermod
<ahmad_> directly from root
<ahmad_> sorry
<ahmad_> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL <-- is this enough ?
<milo__> ok. I can have access to the sudoers file from the recov' mode
<ahmad_> cause i can see my user in sudoers but i can sudo
<ahmad_> i cant see my user in sudoers i mean
<flavio_> Alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda com uma instalação de placa Nvidia ?
<genii> ahmad_: Thats because the default user is an admin. And the line: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL   allows you to sudo
<genii> !br | flavio_
<ubottu> flavio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<flavio_> opa desculpa cara.. obrigado pelo aviso =]
<flavio_> #ubuntu-br
<genii> flavio_: eg: /join #ubuntu-br
<ahmad_> genii: if i add username ALL=(ALL) ALL this will override %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<genii> ahmad_: It will also introduce a massive security problem
<ahmad_> then milo__ should not add the line i gave him
<ahmad_> he should add %admin
<genii> ahmad_: The best current solution is to add his name to sudoers. Then to boot into regular, add himself to admin group, remove his specific name from sudoers
<ahmad_> aha i got it now thanx genii
<milo__> yes yes! how and where shld i add my name?
<genii> milo__: As before the suggested: echo "milo ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<milo__> at the top?
<genii> milo__: The command given just adds the needed info without having to enter some editor
<milo__> im a bit lost. so i don't need to be in the recov' mode before entering the command you gave me?
<milo__> just from the konsole?
<ahmad_> no milo__ u have to be in recovery mode to run this command
<ahmad_> or boot with LiveCD
<milo__> cool
<ahmad_> run the command then add ur self to admin group
<genii> milo__: "recovery mode" puts you into a console. Enter that echo command in there. You choose the recovery mode during boot. Hit ESC when grub starts, choose recovery, etc etc
<ahmad_> after that u have to remove the line u added to sudoers file
<milo__> ok. I've already removed the line i added
<milo__> i will try the comand u gave me
<milo__> !brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb
<milo__> hhihhih. I will be right back
<milo__> :D
<nonewmsgs> i am trying to read my ubuntu partition in xp on the same comp and explore2fs works but isnt satisfactory, but ext2ifs isnt working.  it detects the drives, assigns them letters, but windows tells me that the drives are not formated
<lee8oi> nonewmsgs: its not really the best idea to give windows access to the linux partitions. Windows tends to screw things up like that
<nonewmsgs> lee8oi, while i realize this, this machine seems to be more of a windows box than a linux box
<lee8oi> nonewmsgs: ya that happens. if ext2fs addon for windows doesn't do it, then I'm not sure. might be best to get the files you need put onto a flash drive
<genii> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<genii> The one above is recommended
<lee8oi> handy to have
<lee8oi> pretty much a factoid...is that a supybot?
<genii> Yup
<lee8oi> ahh ok
<nonewmsgs> oh duh i found it in the troubleshooting
<lee8oi> cool supybots rock if you know python pretty well
<nonewmsgs> apparantly i didnt cleantly unmount it
<lee8oi> nonewmsgs: that can do it
<lee8oi> happens with flash drives too. if you dont' remove it properly in windows, won't work right in linux
<lee8oi> sometimes
<nonewmsgs> flash drives always complain when i go from linux to windows about not being cleanly umounted
<nonewmsgs> at least th sandisks do
<lee8oi> ya not from linux TO windows.....just from windows to linux
<genii> nonewmsgs: Thats why you want to issue something like: sudo sync && sudo umount /dev/whatever  && sudo eject /dev/whatever
<genii> And if from Windows then "safely eject device" from that icon in the tray
<nonewmsgs> oooooo you do both at the same time.  i always got confuzzled by that.  i would eject without umounting or umount without ejecting
<nonewmsgs> yup ext2ifs is working fine now!
<aditya_> hi everyone
<milo__> hi
<ahmad_> hi
<ahmad_> milo__: did it work?
<aditya_> im new here in irc...umm what is that word...oh yeah noob! :P
<milo__> yes i think it worked!
<ahmad_> so u can sudo now ?
<milo__> but i still have permision denied when i try visudo
<milo__> yes i can sudo
<ahmad_> milo__: sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<ahmad_> copy me at private
<genii> Use pastebin please
<milo__> do u want to take a look at the sudoers file?
<ahmad_> yea please
<milo__> ok
<milo__> http://pastebin.com/m7ca53a3a here is the URL
<genii> milo__: The idea is that we made the username of milo specifically allowed to use sudo. But the proper way is now to add your name into the group of "admin" and then remove the line we added before in the sudoers file if the line: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL       exists there already
<aditya_> wow so many members online and so few to chat with :(
<milo__> sorry dude
<milo__> :D
<ahmad_> wait
<genii> aditya_: For casual chat please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<ahmad_> the %admin line is missing
<genii> ahmad_: Yes
<genii> milo__: Please also pastebin result of command: groups
<ahmad_> aditya: go to DALnet for chat
<milo__> genii: I don't really understand
<ahmad_> milo__:  sudo groups
<genii> aditya_: I do not accept Private Messages.
<aditya_> thanks guys
<milo__> "root" is the output
<genii> milo__: Go into Konsole, and then type: groups                          this will tell us if you already are in the admin group.
<ahmad_> he is
<milo__> got "root"
<genii> milo__: If the only group you belong to is "root" then something is severely screwed. Unless you are still in Recovery Console
<genii> result of command: groups    on my box: user adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin mythtv
<ahmad_> milo__: groups
<milo__> im not in recov' mode anymore
<ahmad_> genii: its my mistake not his
<genii> ahmad_: Did you tell him to do something like usermod to add into a goup, without using the -a switch for Apped and not Replace?
<genii> *Append
<draik> Hello all. I seem to keep having my USB and Internet give out at random times. I SSH, it kills my Internet almost instantly. I try to copy something form my USB, it dies around 10MB of transfer.
<ahmad_> no geniii asked him to sudo groups :D
<ahmad_> that will show root only for sure
<genii> ahmad_: Hehe, makes sense now
<draik> How can I find out what is happening with my USB and Internet connection?
<ahmad_> milo__: run this command without sudo : groups
<milo__> only "groups"?
<ahmad_> yes milo__
<milo__> ok
<milo__> milo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<milo__> it's the output
<ahmad_> ok try this out
<genii> ahmad_ , milo__ Good... just need to add the admin line to sudoers now and remove the milo-specific one
<genii> Then things will be back to normal operation
<ahmad_> sudo echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<ahmad_> i hope so
<ahmad_> genii: u know how to run mythtv ?
<genii> ahmad_: Yes
<genii> ahmad_: That command won't work
<ahmad_> please help me with it
<ahmad_> why not ?
<milo__> which command?
<milo__> ahmad's?
<genii> milo__: <ahmad_> sudo echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<genii> That won't work. It needs admin access to do the >> /etc/sudoers part
<genii> 1 sec I'll write the correct command
<milo__> ok
<ahmad_> in this case he need to go to recovery mode again ?
<genii> milo__: echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" | sudo tee -a /etc/sudoers
<genii> ahmad_: Nope
<ahmad_> ah i see now why it wont work
<genii> ahmad_: :)
<ahmad_> nice trick though
<ahmad_> tee the output
<ahmad_> genii: would u help me to run mythtv ?
<milo__> what's that bar be4 sudo?
<genii> ahmad_: I'm not a MythTV expert :)
<genii> milo__: That bar is called a "pipe" . On english keyboards usually it's above the Enter key
<Serpardum> what was the name of the "other" irc client?  I thought it was kommunicator but apt-get doesn't seem to find that
<genii> Serpardum: There are a *lot* of irc clients
<Serpardum> the one that is similar to kommunicator?
<Serpardum> name wise?
<genii> Serpardum: Quassel, Xchat ,Konversation
<genii> ...
<Serpardum> konversation!  that's it, thanks
<ahmad_> hahhaa
<genii> Serpardum: Welcome
<genii> milo__: So after that line gets added, need to remove the line which we added earlier from recovery mode.
<genii> milo__: For this, you can do:  kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers                  and use Kate to change it
<XCP> hi! I have an ATI HD 4850, and if I click (in the restricted drivers dialog) on "activate", nothing happens. any idea how to install the driver?
<milo__> ok
<Serpardum> there we go.  Think I got kubuntu back to where I had it before reinstall
<milo__> got sudoers file in kate in front of me...
<Serpardum> ahh, you fix it?
<Serpardum> line 25?
<milo__> not completely
<genii> milo__: Good. Remove the line reading: milo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<genii> milo__: Then save, and it should be as it should
<milo__> ok
<Serpardum> genii, there is a tutorial out there that says to add that, I didn't.  I dont' know if it breaks things or right but it didnt' look right to me either.
<milo__> are you sure i have to remove it?
<ahmad_> milo__: yes remove milo ALL=(ALL) ALL but besure %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL is there
<milo__> let me check
<genii> Serpardum: Putting a specific username is less a prob than ANY as the name... any daemon which has a username could have admin access for instance. Also user "nobody". The specific username is about the same as the admin line, except now he could change his username and still be able to sudo
<milo__> wasn't there, but i put it. :D
<Serpardum> mine has seemingly 2 lines, root ALL=(ALL) ALL and %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<genii> milo__: Good.
<draik> How can I find out what is causing my computer to no longer connect to the Internet or read USB devices?
<genii> Serpardum: Thats what a normal one should look like
<Serpardum> one tutorial for shared folders told me to add jim ALL=(ALL) ALL but I didn't think that was a good diea
<genii> draik: Some investigating.... check output of dmesg for instance to see any weird messages about usb or so on...
<Serpardum> oh it was jim ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  it wanted me to add even
<draik> genii: Thank you. I will post it right now after the reboot
<ahmad_> Serpardum: looks dangerous to me
<milo__> Done!
<ahmad_> milo__: tru visudo
<ahmad_> try visudo
<milo__> Oohh, i did it tru kate
<milo__> i will just do it again
<ahmad_> no
<ahmad_> u dont have to
<draik> genii: It just term'd the Internet connection. Here is all I have for the 'eth0' entries...
<Serpardum> what is visudo?  I get permission denied
<milo__> if i dun have to so, it's ok.
<ahmad_> milo__: if sudoers file have %admin and milo is removed it should be fine now
<draik> genii: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1      eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<genii> Serpardum: There are special commands which lock the file you are working on..special files like sudoers file, password files, and so on. The editor is vi   so visudo   is for sudoers, vipw is for pasword file, etc etc. But on a single-user system any editor is fine
<Serpardum> ahh, kay
<draik> genii: A lot more came up. Will reboot to post those results
<genii> draik: I'm not going to be able to help much, heading to sleep shortly
<draik> genii: OK. I will try to dissect it and see if I can make sense of it all.
<genii> draik: I would suggest to pastebin result of command: dmesg
<ahmad_> genii: u know a good telnet client works on KDE ?
<milo__> Yataaaa!!! Thanks guys!!!!!
<genii> ahmad_: I usually use command-line client
<ahmad_> milo__: welcome
<milo__> but why did that visudo always permission denied? strange
<ahmad_> genii: command-line client didnt work with dynamips
<draik> Here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<ahmad_> milo__: its protected
<genii> milo__: Because you need to use sudo with it, ironically. But as I just explained to Serpardum, on single user system it's not needed
<milo__> aahh ok. Thanks once again.
<genii> ahmad_: Ah. If the command-line doesn't work I doubt any gui one will. Some issue with dynamips and telnetting, likely
<ahmad_> genii: i guess so, on fedora it works fine .. and i hate to rebot to windows just for dynamips
<coreyman> I am installing an application, and it says it requires 32 bit jre, i have 64 bit.... how do i install the 32 bit? I used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<milo___> can someone tell me how to join python's channel?
<coreyman>  /join #python ?
<kyzylsungur> hi all
<ahmad_> hi
<kyzylsungur> how can I join a new network in Konverstaion program? I want to join in #Pardus. May you help me?
<kyzylsungur> selam ahmad
<ahmad_> salam kyzylsungur
<kyzylsungur> I joined =)
<coreyman> kyzylsungur just use /join #Pardus
<kyzylsungur> Sukran ahmad =) thanks =)
<ahmad_> kyzylsungur: u welcome :)
<kyzylsungur> =)
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from my desktop, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<kyzylsungur> what's that pastebin?
<Dragnslcr> kyzylsungur- just so you know, that's called a channel, not a network. A network is (more or less) a collection of channels
<kyzylsungur> I see. I am in kubuntu channel and I'm in Konverstaion network. =)
<kyzylsungur> hmm
<kyzylsungur> I am in Ubuntu IRC network
<kyzylsungur> lol =)
<kyzylsungur> Actually, I'm not good at instant messengers. =)
<kyzylsungur> Is there a ubuntu channel? #ubuntu
<kyzylsungur> oki doki. I use Ubuntu 9.04 So I should leave this channel. Bye everybody! =)
<XCP9> how can I get desktop folder views to be updated automatically in kde4?
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from my desktop, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from the Internet, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<sparr> How can X be in a mode my monitor doesn't support when xrandr reports that it is still in my default (working) mode (1280x1024@50)?  This happens most often when launching games, sometimes games I am certain use lower resolutions.  Attempting to do "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 1" from a console results in X crashing.
<milo__> why can't i watch some videos on facebook? "video unvailable"
<milo__> i think the problem is with my flash plugin
<draik> milo__: Do you have the nonfree plugin?
<milo__> yes
<draik> Updated?
<milo__> yes
<max_> How can I installed the kde3.5 remix on my current install?
<milo__> I posted three videos from youtube that I can watch but i can't watch others videos
<milo__> it's the same on some other websites...
<max_> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<draik> milo__: Got a link?
<milo__> for one of the websites?
<milo__> no. forgot them
<DaskreeCH> Hello
<DaskreeCH>  Is eem to have No icons
<DaskreeCH>  or pictures
<DaskreeCH>  of anykind Anyone have any ideas?
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from the Internet, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<Serpardum> I"m too newb to kubuntu tfor either of those
<draik> DaskreeCH: What do you have in its place?
<DaskreeCH> draik: Nothing
<draik> DaskreeCH: Not even a page image with a question mark?
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: Nope hold on
<draik> Dragnslcr: That was meant for me :)
<DaskreeCH> draik: http://imagebin.ca/view/Mrg5Xbzp.html
<draik> DaskreeCH: Looking...
<DaskreeCH> Dragnslcr: Apologies :)
<draik> DaskreeCH: Weird. When the bottom panel took a dump, I just rebooted and it was all back. As for the Folder Viewer widget, this seems to root deeper than a reboot. No recent updates that may have caused this?
<alexshenoy> can somebody help me set up udb support in jaunty
<alexshenoy> usb* for virtualbox
<draik> alexshenoy: Get the deb from virtualbox.org. I have USB working for me.
<alexshenoy> i have the deb from virtualbox.org. its all the devices are grayed out
<DaskreeCH> draik: I just installed. Did a minimal install then pulled in the desktop
<DaskreeCH> came up with no images.
<max_> How can i install the kde3 remix on my new 9.04 install?
<DaskreeCH> !kde3
<alexshenoy> i know that you have to do something to get usb working. b/c thats why i never did
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<DaskreeCH> draik: None of the buttons The Login manager nothing has any icons
<draik> alexshenoy: Best of my knowledge, "it just works" with the deb from the site. You may be thinking of the guest add-ons.
<draik> DaskreeCH: I wonder if whatever you installed may have caused this. It's quite odd.
<alexshenoy> im talking about usb support in virtualbox to share usb devices with the client
<alexshenoy> guest
<alexshenoy> i have the guest additions installed
<max_> DaskreeCH: the only thing about instilation on that page are the cd images.
<DaskreeCH> draik: I think that I may have missed a KDE-icons package or missed a configure cache
<draik> alexshenoy: Sorry. I don't know what else to say since the USB just works in my Guest OS.
<alexshenoy> they just show up?
<draik> DaskreeCH: That's a possibility
<draik> alexshenoy: Yes.
<alexshenoy> hurm
<alexshenoy> alright. ill see what i can find on the google
<alexshenoy> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> How do you restart X server in kubuntu?
<ahmad_> ctrl+alt+backspace
<p_quarles> ahmad_: doesn't work by default in Jaunty
<Mike_lifeguard> isn't that disabled by default now?
<alexshenoy> draik: what kind of devices are you using with it
<p_quarles> need to add "dontzap=disabled" to xorg.conf
<Mike_lifeguard> /etc/something/kdm restart...?
<max_> How can i install the kde3 remix on my new 9.04 install?
<p_quarles> Mike_lifeguard: just log out of the session and choose the "restart X" option from the login manager
<Mike_lifeguard> no, I need the terminal command
<DaskreeCH> Mike_lifeguard: Log out and press alt+E on the login screen or press alt+Sysreq+k
<DaskreeCH> Mike_lifeguard: Ah sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Mike_lifeguard> for gnome it is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" for example
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, kdm - thanks
<draik> alexshenoy: 2 printers, webcam and my G1 phone.
<Mike_lifeguard> DaskreeCH: do you happen to know what it'd be for xubuntu?
<p_quarles> Mike_lifeguard: I think disabling the dontzap extension is probably better to using /etc/init.d/kdm restart just to unfreeze an X session
<alexshenoy> so its not just storage devices then?
<alexshenoy> any usb will work
<Mike_lifeguard> Yes, but I'm writing documentation, not actually restarting my X :)
<draik> alexshenoy: Right.
<DaskreeCH> Mike_lifeguard: gdm
<Mike_lifeguard> gdm for xubuntu? O-o
<DaskreeCH> You have GDM XDM and KDM
<alexshenoy> b/c im considering an iPhone 3GS and i want to have 7 in a vbox and use that to do updates etc.
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, right, k
<DaskreeCH> If you don't have KDM then you have GDM
<DaskreeCH> No one uses XDM
<Mike_lifeguard> great, thanks
<alexshenoy> draik: how do you have your vbox setup
<alexshenoy> like the machine settings. for usb
<draik> alexshenoy: Nothing special. It is "as-is" from the installation from the deb package on the virtualbox.org site
<alexshenoy> what does it say for filters for you
<draik> 1-sec. Let me check
<max_> How can i install the kde3 remix on my new 9.04 install?
<draik> alexshenoy: Filters? Where do you see this?
<alexshenoy> in the settings on the machine. in the usb "tab"
<alexshenoy> gah! ff really suckjs now
<draik> alexshenoy: Sorry, I was looking for a Filters section. OK. Which one do you want? Webcam, printer, phone or all?
<DaskreeCH> draik: Fixed
<alexshenoy> hurm. well ive got a g5 and a sansa fuze
<draik> DaskreeCH: What was it?
<alexshenoy> try the phone. its probly closest to what i want
<DaskreeCH> kde-icons-oxygen wasn't installed
<draik> DaskreeCH: I'm glad you got it resolved. Congrats.
<draik> alexshenoy: Name: HTC Android Phone [0100]
<draik> alexshenoy: Vendor ID: 0BB4
<draik> alexshenoy: Product ID: 0C02
<draik> alexshenoy: Revision: 0100
<draik> alexshenoy: Manufacturer: HTC
<draik> alexshenoy: Product: Android Phone
<draik> alexshenoy: Serial No: HT851GZ01889
<draik> alexshenoy: Port: (blank)
<draik> alexshenoy: Remote: No
<alexshenoy> okay so i have roughly the same thing
<alexshenoy> can you pastebin your fstab
<max_> Can someone please tell me how to install KDE 3.5 on a Kubuntu 9.04 install.
<alexshenoy> i want to see if you have usbfs mounted in there
<alexshenoy> max_ download the kde3 remix
<draik> max_: If someone knows, they will help you out.
<draik> alexshenoy: http://pastebin.com/f4781a48d
<max_> alexshenoy: I know there is a way to just install it overtop of an existing install, i just dont remember how.
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from the Internet, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<alexshenoy> alright. im going to reboot and see if i can't figure this out. if not, ill go bug the vbox guy :-)
<PhrkOnLsh> [meta]: hey bro, you might have to buy me that T91, seems it may only be in Europe ;)
<max_> How can i view what i have downloading in konqueror?
<PhrkOnLsh> max_: they show in seperate kio windows, or in kget if you have kget integartion enabled
<alexshenoy> draik: the good news is i think i got it, b/c when i started vbox my mouse froze and wouldnt do anything
<alexshenoy> lol
<draik> alexshenoy: I'm not sure that puts you a step ahead, but change is usually good (some of the times)
<alexshenoy> well when i closed the vbox, i got it back
<alexshenoy> and now the sansa is showing up in vbox as well
<alexshenoy> so idk what i did, but i removed the usb filter for the mouse
<draik> I usually don't have filters set, but that was from my last set of configs where I was just adding everything for the sake of testing.
<alexshenoy> yay! it works
<draik> Did you do anything new, alexshenoy?
<draik> Aside from removing the USB filters, that is.
<alexshenoy> draik: i just set the filters, then i restarted the vm but it didnt work, so i restarted my computer and it did
<draik> OK.
<alexshenoy> i should ask what are you running in vbox?
<draik> XP
<draik> with SP3, if that matters
<draik> I just have to figure out now what is causing my desktop to disconnect from the Internet and router. It just fails for no reason at all.
<alexshenoy> draik: i hate errors that seem to happen at random. its like, id love to help fix them, but i dont know what causes them
<draik> My USB transfer onto my desktop also failed after 250MB
<draik> It's weird. This all started around early/mid 8.10
<alexshenoy> so for the g1, does it mount as a mass storage device, or actually show up as a phone
<draik> Both. It mounts as the phone (for the name) but it's a mass storage device
<trog> hey what is swap space used for?, should it be as big as a dvd if I want to transfer that size?
<alexshenoy> i just want to know if i plug an iPhone in will iTunes in win7 recognize it
<draik> trog: SWAP is the Windows equivalent of virtual RAM. It should be equal to or 2x your actual RAM
<TweakedEh> I have ubuntu 8.10 and I was wondering how I would get x-server working
<draik> TweakedEh: If you're in the GUI, you have x-server working
<TweakedEh> I'm on a different box right now.
<draik> What's the issue with your x-server? Any error message?
<TweakedEh> no, I log in on a big terminal window but I don't know how to get X running
<trog> great thx draik, makes sense it's 7.2, but only have 2.5 ram installed, mobo capable of 4gig, seems a bit high still
<TweakedEh> I installed "xserver" and "xserver-xorg" but I don't know if it's right or how to start it.
<draik> trog: You're welcome.
<draik> TweakedEh: Do you also have a GUI installed?
<TweakedEh> draik: No I only installed the xserver stuff.. do I have to install "GUI" ?
<draik> If someone can help me with my desktop disconnecting from the Internet, here is my dmesg pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/m1eb103aa
<bibstha> any Xserver guru around?
<bibstha> having trouble with xvfb
<sparr> When an app changes my X video mode to one my monitor doesn't support, how can I recover?  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" reports that it is still in a known-good video mode (my default, 1280x1024@50Hz).  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 1" from a console results in X crashing.
<max_> I just got a new computer, it has a dual core amd processor (the sticker on the laptop says X2) so i'm assuming i need the bit version of kubuntu. So i downloaded that and out it on a disk. But when i put the cd in and booted up to it and tried to install kubuntu, it wouldnt ever load. It just got stuck at a black screen with a cursor in the top left. I thought maybe it just had burned a bad cd, so i downloaded another iso and burnned it to ano
<max_>  and it did the same thing. So i put in a normal 386 disk, and it installed, but its running extremely slowly. Does anyone know why it would do this?
<oobe> max_, if you get a boot prompt on the amd64 cd you can try noapic or apcioff
<max_> What does that do?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how do i upgrad the kernel? if i run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the kernel upgrades will kept back..
<oobe> some motherboards wont boot without those kernel options
<oobe> otherwise you amd dual core may not be 64 bit it could be a sempron
<max_> It just seems like it would be 64, since it had a little AMD sticker that says 64 on the front. How can i double check just to make sure
<myself> anyone know of anything that could integrate a NEWS RSS feed directly into my desktop background? in KDE
<myself> i mean any specific widgets to install or w/e
<max_> oobe: Would installing a 32 bit version on a computer made for 64 make performance exceptionally slow? (like im experiancing now)
<myself> i am looking for a good one like that
<oobe> to tell you the truth i have never been happy with x64 performance
<oobe> i go back to 32
<oobe> i cant explain it
<myself> anyone
<myself> can anyone give me any recommendations
<oobe> is 32 slow or just 64
<myself>  Tecumseh myself xiaket robinr Jadeite max_ solid_liq bastid_raZor hateball blizzz tdn_ stoffel susbwoy ubunturos OxDeadC0de rossco com9 aaroncampbell__ bibstha MarkieMark1 FeasibilityStudy dhq alexshenoy Ahadiel keram linuxwizard romullo JulCes project-emerald Trakis benbloom DerKon inanimate lolipop sparr Dragnslcr asobi Serpardum yrl_ gunni DarkriftX Wicked n410 eka christobal_ chibi-wing nonewmsgs hostel_ |Cueball| m4v n
<myself> 0u nturner_ mtl_templar
<OxDeadC0de> ....
<bastid_raZor> myself; yeah i can
<myself> okay :)
<romullo> wtf
<DarkriftX> erm, thats rude as hell
<hateball> ...
<xiaket> ....
<ubunturos> I expected a 'wt...'
<bastid_raZor> myself; stop being a dumbass and google.. don't do what you did
<DarkriftX> i wouldnt answer even if i knew the answer
<hateball> @lart myself
<myself> oh no i made you look at your chat screen, its the end of the world
<DarkriftX> nor would i care enough to go read your question after that
<ubunturos> myself: it can be difficult not to find an answer as quickly you want, but take it easy.
<bastid_raZor> myself; yeah.. you did. i was busy doing other things. you are less important
<ubunturos> myself: to answer your question, I don't use KDE4 or 4.x so can't say.
<MarkieMark1> !anybody > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<sparr> myself: goodbye
<Ahadiel> myself, ...........
<myself> >:)
<sparr> myself: welcome to not getting an answer for the foreseeable future
<bazhang> !ops | myself spamming
<ubottu> myself spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, tsimpson, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<DarkriftX> wow, thats almost as bad as what he did
<sparr> not really
<DarkriftX> spamming the ops to tell them taht someone else was spamming
<sparr> it's a trigger built into the official channel bot, specifically for pinging the ops
<DarkriftX> yeah, i know
<sparr> I know that if I was an op here, I would have a different (more noticable) alert on that than on a normal nick highlight
<DarkriftX> and i know its for a purpose, but still.... if ppl would realize the world wasnt put here for them things would be easier
 * DarkriftX momentarily ponders spamming an away message before he goes to bed to put a cherry on top
<noaXess> how do i upgrad the kernel? if i run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the kernel upgrades will kept back..
<sparr> noaXess: un-keptback them?
<noaXess> sparr: how?
<sparr> it involves dpkg --set-selections
<sparr> i dont remember the details
<bibstha> i have iptables forwarding network packets for internet sharing
<bibstha> what tool can i use to monitor the bandwidth of individual hosts?
<adam_> I just tried to activate proprietary drivers for Nvidia.  And nothing happend.
<adam_> It's still not activated...why not?
<bazhang> bibstha, monitor and/or shape? try trickle
<bastid_raZor> adam_; have you restarted X ?
<bibstha> bazhang, thanks
<adam_> bastid_raZor: No.
<adam_> Should I?
<bastid_raZor> yes
<adam_> Why doesn't CTRL ALT and backspace restart X?
<adam_> How do I restart X otherwise?
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<bibstha> bazhang, thats for local applications right?
<bazhang> !info trickle | bibstha
<ubottu> bibstha: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bibstha> bazhang, i was looking for sth that would display the bandwidth of individual hosts that are being NATted..
<adam_> Bah, what's the command in terminal?
<bastid_raZor> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bazhang> bibstha, not sure, let me websearch
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html bibstha
<bibstha> bazhang, was looking for it. testing etherape right now
<bazhang> bibstha, good luck :)
<adam_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<adam_> What is this?
<oobe> simple instructions to follow
<oobe> it is saying you are not using nvidia drivers
<oobe> then it goes on to explain a fullproof way to go ahead and use them
<adam_> oobe: I've tried to activate ti won't activate.
<oobe> adam_, what video card do you have
<adam_> I'll Be back..
<adam_> It may be fixed.
<oobe> god only knows
<zoiss> hi guys. does anyone work with texlive + pstricks in kubuntu?
<noaXess> does anybody have a hint to upgrade the kernel? with apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade kernel upgrades are kept back
<ahmad_> noaXess, sudo apt-get upgrade kernel
<oobe> sudo aptitude  full-upgrade
<bazhang> ahmad_, that wont do anything
<oobe> noaXess, sudo aptitude  full-upgrade
<oobe>  will work
<noaXess> oobe:
<noaXess> ok
<oobe> as apose to above mentioned things not working
<ahmad_> bazhang, why ?
<bazhang> ahmad_, its a nonsense command that's why
<digdeep> I have tried: sudo aptitude  full-upgrade --> linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic are kept back in my case
<noaXess> ok. i have run sudo aptitude full-upgrade.. and now follwoing packages are removed and now it woll downgrade the kernel linux-headers-generic [2.6.28.12.16 (now) -> 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty)]??? why?
<noaXess> the three packages that are removed are: linux-generic, linux-image, linux-image-generic
<noaXess> any idea? trus aptitude and go on or what?
<noaXess> .. trust..
<oobe> maybe you shouldnt bother noaXess every time i upgrade a kernel i need to build new drivers for things if everything is already working ok no need to fix it
<oobe> having said all of that aptitude should give you multiple choices with Y N choices as far as package upgrades
<bazhang> w00t
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am using kubuntu 9,04 64 bit and face problems with some applications causing high cpu usage.can someone help me out?
<noaXess> how do i install the right linux-headers for my running kernel? something with uname -r?
<adam_> Ok, I can't get the drivers for the nvidia 6500 installed.
<adam_> OR rather, using hardware drivers.
<adam_> It never says "Activated"
<adam_> What can I do?
<oobe> adam_, "sudo apt-get install  nvidia-173-kernel-source && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig && sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart "  should do it of course do not use the quoute marks
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am using kubuntu 9,04 64 bit and face problems with some applications causing high cpu usage.can someone help me out?
<adam_> oobe: I stated that.
<adam_> But, it left from GUI to text only.
<adam_> And stoped.
<adam_> And, I can't CTRL ALT F7 back to Gui
<oobe> you mean you tried using that string in a console
<oobe> you need to login via tty and restart x
<adam_> How do I do that?
<adam_> Yes.
<adam_> Just log in and go ctrl alt F1?
<oobe> yea
<oobe> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<oobe> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<oobe> lsmod | grep nv should show the nvidia driver
<oobe> or you can always try rebooting
<adam_> Ok, now, can I ctrl alt F1 right now?
<adam_> And could you re-post that big long line you gave me.
<oobe> yea
<oobe> if you want
<oobe> adam_, "sudo apt-get install  nvidia-173-kernel-source && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig && sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart "  should do it of course do not use the quoute marks
<oobe> you can also try installing envyng
<adam_> Hold on please, lemme try this :)
<adam_> Thanks for the help :)
<oobe> ok
<oobe> well see
<adam_> I just realized I can't copy paste ther can I?
<jussi01> adam_: shift+insert to copy into konsole
<adam_> It's tty?
<jussi01> adam_: ctrl+shift+v ?
<adam_> Nope, I guess I ahve to type it out o.O
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am using kubuntu 9,04 64 bit and face problems with some applications causing high cpu usage.can someone help me out?
<oobe> Assurbanipal, run top and see what the process names are that are using all the CPU then post back here or search google
<oobe> i know that flash plugin and firefox tend to go a bit overboard in X64
<adam_> oobe: It didn't work
<Assurbanipal> oobe: i have tried that but can't get to a conclusion. t mostly hapen's in firefox and python
<oobe> did you try rebooting
<adam_> oobe: No.
<adam_> I restarted x
<oobe> adam_, try rebooting if that doesnt work install envyng from a tty then run envyng -t
<adam_> what do I do to install envyg?
<oobe> sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<oobe> it is a nice program that downloads install your nvidia drivers
<oobe> then run nvidia-xconfig again
<ashish> hi al
<oobe> Assurbanipal, sorry i cant help you
<oobe> who is al
<Adola> Ok, I did that stuff, what now?
<oobe> Adola, you ran envyng -t
<Adola> Sorry, no
<oobe> but you installed envy
<Adola> It said headers for my kernels are missing.
<Adola> So drivers couldn't be installed.
<Adola> oobe?
<oobe> ok do this sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Adola> Can I do this in terminal?
<oobe> yes
<oobe> if you cant copy and paste it
<oobe> then make sure you get the back ticks right
<oobe> ` should be the key next to 1
<oobe> on your keyboard
<Adola> oobe I sent you the readout.
<Adola> in a PM
<tsimpson> better to use $() rather than ``
<oobe> ok that should of worked you will have to look for the package manually by typing this aptitude search linux-headers | grep `uname -r`
<oobe> or aptitude search linux-headers | grep 2.6.27-7
<Adola> That command doesn't pull anything up :/
<Adola> This is so frustrating, I don't know how to find th epackage manually.....
<oobe> try adept
<Adola> And I'm looking for "header files"?
<ahmad-> does Kmail support exchange2003 ?
<Adola> oobe: I can't find any of these that I don't already have.
<Adola> My version is 2.6.27-7-generic...And there are no headerfiles for that to be installed.
<tsimpson> !info linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic intrepid
<ubottu> linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.27 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27-7.16 (intrepid), package size 606 kB, installed size 7432 kB
<tsimpson> Adola: it does exist, make sure your repositories are enabled
<Adola> Um, which ones?
<tsimpson> the main ones
<max_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Adola> tsimpson: I've got all of the repos enabled.
<Adola> I don't have a 2.6.27-7-generic header files.
<tsimpson> Adola: what does "lsb_release -sc" output?
<Adola> jaunty
<tsimpson> Adola: then you are running a very old kernel, 2.6.28-11-generic is the latest currently
<Adola> How do I get the most recent?
<Adola> I really need these video drivers to work.
<tsimpson> install the "linux-generic" package
<tsimpson> then install linux-headers-generic
<Adola> Ok....In Synaptic it says installed is 2.6.28.11.15
<Adola> This si so confusing.
<Adola> It's saying in synaptic that i have that version isntalled.
<tsimpson> that's just the version of the meta-package, it means 2.6.28-11
<Adola> But, I'm saying, it says it's installed.
<tsimpson> so then you'll need to reboot into it
<tsimpson> you're running an old kernel, make sure you select the newer one from grub
<Adola> Wait, how do I select the newer one?
<tsimpson> when grub is loading, press escape to bring up the grub menu
<tsimpson> there you can choose which kernel to boot into
<Adola> Ok, BRB :)
<Adola> That didn't work.
<Adola> Can't I change what kernel I boot into here?
<Adola> Like, in terminal?
<tsimpson> Adola: what exactly didn't work?
<Adola> tsimpson: pressing escape at grub to choose what kernel.
<Adola> I couldn't find where to change kernels.
<Adola> ANd nothing appeard when I pressed "esc"
<tsimpson> Adola: ok, from System Settings -> Advanced choose "GRUB Editor"
<Adola> tsimpson: Ok.
<tsimpson> from there you should be able to choose the default entry to boot
<Adola> Yes.
<Adola> Its' what I always boot from.
<tsimpson> make sure it's the 2.6.28-11-generic entry, then make sure that "uname -r" shows "2.6.28-11-generic"
<Adola> Um, I can't change it...
<Adola> It just says "Kubuntu 8.10 auto magic"
<tsimpson> it should have a radio-button to the right to select the default
<Adola> yes, I think I'm figuring it out.
<Adola> I'm adding something to it.
<Adola> 2.6.28-11-generic
<Adola> Is that the one I want?
<Adola> I'm adding an entry called Kubuntu 9.04 and choosing that as the kernel
<tsimpson> yes
<Adola> Abi, config, initrd?  Which one>?
<Adola> vmlinuz?
<Adola> tsimpson:
<tsimpson> have a look at the other entry and just change "2.6.27-7-generic" to "2.6.28-11-generic"
<tsimpson> when it asks for the kernel filename choose "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic", for the initrd: "/boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic"
<Adola> BRB :)
<tsimpson> and make sure you set the "Root UUID" and "quiet" options for the kernel
<Adola> It worked everyone :)
<Adola> It worked!
<oobe> Adola, yay
<Adola> Thanks so much guys :)
<oobe> no worries im guessing you upgraded from 8.10 or somthing
<kurumin> bom dia a todos
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumin> alguem na sala???
<bazhang> kurumin, /join #ubuntu-br
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> hi all
<bazhang> hi
<drcode> how can I load script at ent of boot?
<drcode> I try to use /etc/rc5.d/S99local
<drcode> without lack
<RurouniJones> is there  a small kde app for mounting iso?
<RurouniJones> iso files rather
<bazhang> RurouniJones, iso? is a video iso, a distro iso, or something different
<RurouniJones> as in a normal ISO 9660 compatible CD ISO file
<RurouniJones> I am fed up of always having to drop to the command line but the only kde gui app I could find looks to be an abandoned iso mounting script
<Kjaras_> can any one help me ???? i cant read the text in the servers at css
<bazhang> video or other RurouniJones
<RurouniJones> An old game I want to try running in wine.
 * RurouniJones waits for someone to scream "PIRACY"
<RurouniJones> Command line it is then.
 * RurouniJones adds a iso mounting plasmoid to the TODO list
<corigo> Any suggestions on how to easily roll back to 8.04 without loosing my personal settings? Esp. for Opera
<bazhang> corigo, do you have a separate /home partition ?
<corigo> bazhang: I do and more besides
<bazhang> corigo, should be safe then
<bazhang> always good to have backups though, just in case :)
<corigo> boot, root, usr, var, srv, and home partitions
<corigo> bazhang: so you are saying just install over the existing system?
<mkargar__> hello
<bazhang> corigo, that was the point of having a separate home was it not?
<bazhang> hi
<SandGorgon> guys, does a 64-bit kubuntu perform better than a 32 bit one, on a core2 duo ?
<mkargar__> i installed kubuntu 9.04 on AMD Dual Core!but,my system very very hanging..!what's problem?
<bazhang> SandGorgon, how much ram do you have
<SandGorgon> 2 gb
<bazhang> not noticeable I would surmise
<mkargar__> SandGorgon:64bit!i tested on Dual Core AMD!it's very very hanging...!
<mkargar__> i installed kubuntu 9.04 on AMD Dual Core!but,my system very very hanging..!what's problem?
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<mark___> morning
 * BluesKaj goes for coffee
<vbgunz> inux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<vbgunz> anyone know why those packages keep being held back? apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't get them :/
<vbgunz> I think I got it
<noaXess1> what's another way to upgrade the kernel? it will be blocked over KPackageKit
<BluesKaj> noaXess, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<khaije1> can i share a /boot between two linux distro's ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<AndyBerlin> hi!
<AndyBerlin> I had wifi on my laptop, then I ran the latest update and now wifi is gone
<AndyBerlin> I can only connect via eth
<AndyBerlin> what can i do to regain my wifi?
<AndyBerlin> kubuntu intrepid ibex
<BluesKaj> AndyBerlin, open add widgets and look for network management, add it , then right click on the icon and set up wifi from there
<BluesKaj> oops , dunno if that will work on intrepid
<AndyBerlin> I have this green earth thing, I think, that's the widget you're talking about
<AndyBerlin> have it in another language version though, so I'm not really sure
<AndyBerlin> there used to be displayed  all the wireless networks
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's networkmanager , right click on it to set up wifi
<AndyBerlin> the thing itself is still there and I can edit the previously saved wifi networks, but I cannot add a new one anymore as i seems not to find the hardware support anymore
<AndyBerlin> right click->new connection only displays eth0
<AndyBerlin> before that it had always shown: eth0 and wirelesss
<BluesKaj> you have to disconnect the eth0 , then try again
<BluesKaj> in the wireless options
<AndyBerlin> BluesKaj, then there is NOTHING where I can connect
<AndyBerlin> yesterday I was connected by wifi and today I tried and it did not work so I had to plug in the cable
<BluesKaj> do you have a wireless option showing in manage connections ?
<AndyBerlin> in edit connection I have a hole lot of saved wireless connenctions
<AndyBerlin> when I hit new connection there, up on the left I have wireed and wireless.
<AndyBerlin> but wireless finds none, though there are at least five ones currently available.
<AndyBerlin> only cliking on the icon in the panel and then on "new connection" only gives eth0
<AndyBerlin> so i guess, it has somehow switched off my wireless card
<BluesKaj> AndyBerlin, have you rebooted since the update ?
<AndyBerlin> yes
<AndyBerlin> I know originially the wireless card was not supported by kubuntu and I had to activate backports in order to make it work
<AndyBerlin> it has always worked fien since then
<AndyBerlin> but after update (sudo apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade autoremove) it stopped working and autoremove said it removed two backports things, but I though it didd so due to them not being needed anymore as update installed, so I thought, newer versions
<AndyBerlin> :-(
<BluesKaj> AndyBerlin, I had some wifi probs on jaunty, so i reinstalled networkmanager , even tho it was depracated for that version it still worked
<AndyBerlin> so I remove it from panel and simply add it to panel again?
<BluesKaj> remove and then reinstall
<AndyBerlin> Will try that
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove
<noaXess> BluesKaj: with sudo aptitude safe-upgrade they will also kept back: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic
<BluesKaj> noaXess, then those generics have obviously been replaced
<noaXess> BluesKaj: what now?
<noaXess> remove them?
<BluesKaj> no, they aren't installed
<AndyBerlin> yes, I think it's been them that have been removed
<AndyBerlin> ok, I removed and installed it
<BluesKaj> AndyBerlin, ok now see if it scans for available networks
<AndyBerlin> 'remove' said it was not installed, 'install' installed it and 'knetworkmanager' started it. it's the same green earth I had before
<AndyBerlin> and still no wifi. devices: eth0
<BluesKaj> is eth0 still connected ?
<AndyBerlin> yes
<AndyBerlin> otherwise I wouldn't be in here
<AndyBerlin> but I often had both connected at the same time
<BluesKaj> disconnect it , otherwise the wifi won't scan
<Paraselene__> Does Jaunty not support taskbar reordering? Can't seem to find an option to toggle it on
<jussi01> Paraselene__: task bar reordering? ie. alphabetical or something else?
<Paraselene__> Drag/drop reordering
<khaije1> thx BluesKaj, i'm trying to carve up a system with vista so i can get linux on here
<jussi01> Paraselene__: Not that Ive seen, but I could be incorrect
<AndySpain> did not work
<jussi01> AndySpain: which wifi card do you have?
<AndySpain> pulling gthe plug only cut off internet connection, but still only the eth0 device was found
<AndySpain> atheros
<AndySpain> dunno exactly which model of it
<khaije1> hopefully i can get multiple distros on a single /boot and lvm partition without breaking windows (which is always a task)
<myself> hey does anyone know a good website or repository that has widgets and stuff for Kubuntu? Im looking for something that does a desktop integrated news RSS feed
<AndySpain> jussi01:  lspci: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> myself, there's an RSS widget available
<myself> i want something transparent that will like integrate into my desktop background
<BluesKaj> just lookin the widgets list
<carolija> what is this Eeebuntu ?
<carolija> some new distro for notebook
<carolija> i was wondering what's wrong with kubuntu if they make Eeebuntu
<bazhang> carolija, you mean unr?
<AndySpain> anybody can help me recover my wifi?
<carolija> bazhang, I did not understand the word "unr" ?
<bazhang> ubuntu-netbook-remix
<carolija> yes
<bazhang> not eeebuntu
<carolija> i read something and i am confused so  ill continue to read lol
<bazhang> eeebuntu is something entirely different carolija
<carolija> yes ?
<carolija> that is what i read now
<bazhang> yes.
<carolija> its something new ?
<bazhang> UNR?
<carolija> Eeebuntu
<carolija> that oe
<carolija> one*
<bazhang> not really no
<carolija> hmm
<carolija> ok, so definitely have to read this one
<carolija> bazhang, thank you anyway
<bazhang> better to use the UNR honestly
<carolija> no i dont want to use it
<carolija> it's just reading
<carolija> I amready use kubuntu
<carolija> and I am good with it
<carolija> I mean I have no problems
<carolija> already*
<bazhang> okay
<vbgunz> how do I get the printer config system setting applet?
<AndySpain> ok, will check this later, gotta go now
<AndySpain> bye
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I'm on ubuntu 8.04, I'd like to try kde 4.2.4 without upgrading to jaunty.
<sobersabre> are there 8.04 backport repositories for 4.2.4 ?
<dazjorz> Hey
<sobersabre> I mean KDE 4.2.*
<dazjorz> I don't know where exactly this should be reported, maybe it should be #ubuntu+1, but I thought I'd drop a note: I have 'klash' installed, but when I run 'klash' on the terminal, it says I should install the package 'klash' (I tried it because I thought gnash didn't play to pulseaudio and padsp didn't help)
<sobersabre> is there a hardy dedicated channel ?
<dazjorz> (at least I got the sound problem: for some reason, sound was muted etc etc)
<dazjorz> in pulse, it was both muted and volume was too low although it didn't *seem* to low at 40%
<Dragnslcr> sobersabre- I highly doubt it. There might be KDE 4.1 packages for 8.04, but I'm not sure. The bot says that the version available is 4.0.3
<sobersabre> Dragnslcr: why is there no backport ?
<sobersabre> 8.04 is supposed to be "long term support".
<Dragnslcr> Not for Kubuntu it isn't
<sobersabre> 4.0 KDE is supposed to be unstable.
<sobersabre> Dragnslcr: are there any kubuntu long term support releases ?
<Dragnslcr> Not since 6.06
<ForgeAus> I don't recommend 4.0.x
<ForgeAus> kde4.2 or better if your going to use kde4 at all
<sobersabre> ForgeAus: I don't recommend it to myself myself
<sobersabre> :)
<ForgeAus> either that or 3.5.10 or so...
<Dragnslcr> And if it were long-term support, you probably wouldn't find KDE 4.2. The point of long-term support is that it doesn't change significantly during its lifetime
<sobersabre> I thought KDE 4.2 is supposed to be quite stable.
<sobersabre> and for long.
<myself> how do i make a certain program start up w/ startup in kubuntu
<sobersabre> anyway, so ... is it possible to generate debs for 8.04 myself ?
<sobersabre> myself: is it a service or a gui application ?
<myself> its Transmission
<myself> torrent program
<sobersabre> I think kde has "autostart" in help.
<sobersabre> so, kubuntu too should have it.
<BluesKaj> myself, your nick is confusing the situation , try another one pls
<myself> wheres help
<sobersabre> myself: did you open help and found nothing ?
<myself> this is my nick!! i am myself! this is me
<sobersabre> what about myself. am I myself ?
<BluesKaj> what if we all did that , then what , myself ?
<sobersabre> anyway.... myself help should be in the main menu.
<myself> okay thank you
<myself> :)
<sobersabre> or in konqueror, or in the system settings...
<sobersabre> guys, does 4.2 source have debian folder so I could generate ubuntu packages out of it with dpkg-buildpackage ?
<myself> why do i not have a search index for KDE help center and its missing or something?
<myself> i mean w/ r/ t/ searching through hlp
<myself> help
<BluesKaj> help yourself
<myself> yeah it says my um help files are missing or something?
<myself> can i reinstall kubuntu help?
<myself> hmm or it just took a little bit to find it, or something, wierd
<sobersabre> if it's not available, I don't think it's installed.
<sobersabre> so install it.
<myself> how do i install it
<myself> my problem is im trying to do an autostart
<myself> well, it seems the rest of the stuff is there, but the autostart page is not availabe
<myself> *available
<myself> is there a way to help install a help index? that will help me with autostart? lol
<sobersabre> myself: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=kde4+autostart&l=1
<myself> >:)
<Gentix> folks! I have installed grub during installation on the wrong drive. Can some one help me removing it and putting it on the correct drive??
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ForgeAus> I think I'll upgrade to Grub2... its a little more complex tho looking at it
<Gentix> hrmmm. I'm afraid I have to get myself a windows cd
<Gentix> I'll go and see what I can do. Thanx for trying to help!
<myself> i want to delete a color theme in Color Settings in Apperance - System Settings, but it says I don't have permission, and when i kdesudo it I naturally get the root settings which don't even have the color theme i want to delete
<velluto> hal
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm desperately trying to make ekiga 2.9.90 work on kubuntu 8.04. All I get is the same error message : "Ekiga n'a pas réussi la configuration automatique des paramètres de votre réseau."
<ngirard> I'm behind an adsl router ; on my machine the firewall is off
<ngirard> I *think* I have the port forwarding correctly configured, though i'd be glad to check it out with someone here
<ngirard> Here's the result of the command "iptables -t nat --list" on the adsl router:
<ngirard> http://pastebin.com/d7d08f644
<ngirard> What do you think ?
<myself> anyone know where i can get a good widget  or know of a good widget for kubuntu, an RSS news thingie for the desktop, the one they have w / the package isnt good
<bazhang> kde-look.org myself
<myself> is there anything else, i looked there and they didnt have ones i liked, ,       :(
<myself> i want deb packages too
<myself> or something
<myself> is there not a repository
<Spyder_Snyper> wow...  lots of people here...
<Spyder_Snyper> anyone here good with networking?
<BluesKaj> aha , google chrome for Linux ! http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Kruxer> how can i install QtGlobal package?
<Spyder_Snyper> hello???
<Spyder_Snyper> then again, it IS still kinda early...  maybe not everyone is up yet...
<myself> is there anywhere i can get like a deb package for an RSS desktop widget
<myself> i love you
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<viable-tadesse_> how can I chagne my buffer size in gtkterm :)
<Paulo39> hi ppl. i have ubuntu 9.04 with Gnome. But i add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main to my /etc/apt/sources.list because i want to have my amarok upgraded. my question is where do i get the public key for this repo?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to install a windows program in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> what about win tools_
<|MaSa69|> ubuntu try wine
<bazhang> he quit
<SandGorgon> anybody using 64-bit (k)ubuntu, have any idea about Firefox+flash support?
<agow> I have. all fine! Mediubuntu using. =)
<tomsdale_> Does anyone know where the applications in KDE get their DNS server from?
<tomsdale_> I'm trying to override this with my own dns server but they always pick the DHCP assigned also if I override /etc/resolv.conf
<cysn0rk> should the kubuntu ppa be used on a productive system?
<Dragnslcr> cysn0rk- if you mean production system, probably not, though it depends on exactly what you're trying to install from a PPA
<cysn0rk> if i add the kubuntu ppa to my sources he offers me 82 updates
<jussi01> cysn0rk: no.
<cysn0rk> so the kubuntu ppa isn't just about bugfixes?
<cysn0rk> i'm talking about 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main' btw
<DrHalan> hey, is it stil common to have freezes in kde desktop effect even if compiz works under gnome?
<Mamarok> DrHalan: DesktopEffects != Compiz...
<codeguru> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<tomsdale> why does firefox or kde in general not take into account entries in the /etc/hosts for name resolution.
<commander_> does anyone know how to switch virtual desktops or can i use compiz fusion settings on kubuntu
<christian_> hello@all
<Mamarok> commander_: check Desktop Effects
<DrHalan> Mamarok: i know but because of that i think uits not releated to the graphics drivers
<christian_> got an installation problem with java file, it quitted abrubtly the installation as i closed console window and i can't run it again: "Unable to accsess"; any suggestions?
<Mamarok> DrHalan: which KDE version are you using?
<commander_>  i did that. but say if i want to shift Quassel over to desktop 2 or 3 and every time i do that it put me back on desktop 1. i disabled the all effects that come with it
<OutoLumo> i have a weird problem with kmail: in a certain mail account I cannot reply to mail.
<mkargar> how to setting ADSL connections in the plasma-widget-network-manager?
<DrHalan> Mamarok: its kubuntu 9.4 so it should be 4.2 afaik
<Mamarok> DrHalan: well, there is 4.2.2 originally, but there have been two updates with bugfixes
<DrHalan> whatever i swtiched desktop effects off
<DrHalan> but the second thing is that kpackagekit doesn't list any packages but synaptic does...
<Mamarok> DrHalan: you can use Synaptic if you prefer, as you have it installed already
<DrHalan> Mamarok: its just that i didn't do a fresh install but installed kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<mkargar> how to setting ADSL connections in the plasma-widget-network-manager?
<DrHalan> but i want to get rid of the gnoem packages now
<Mamarok> DrHalan: that doesn't matter, but make sure you have all KDE packages, as Kubuntu-desktop only gives you the basics
<christian_> got an installation problem with java file: i startet routine with konsole, but it quitted abrubtly the installation as i closed konsole window and i can't run it again: "Unable to accsess"; any suggestions?
<Mamarok> DrHalan: do you have space restrictions in your / partition?
<DrHalan> Mamarok: nah not really
<Mamarok> DrHalan: leave Gnome then, you do not have to remove it to use KDE correctly
<rizzuh> I'm thinking of installing Kubuntu over Ubuntu, but some people mostly on the Internet, and a very good friend with loads of Linux experience say that it's pretty unstable, with frequent crashes. Anyone else having problems like this?
<DrHalan> i know but it clutters the menu with unneeded apps
<rizzuh> DrHalan, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<DrHalan> rizzuh: i personally prefer gnome mainly because of stability. in my eyes kde is easier to use. thats why i installed it on my lil brothers machine
<rizzuh> Actually I feel like Gnome is too idiot-friendly and KDE being for the people who like more flexibility.
<Mamarok> rizzuh: KDE 4.2 is pretty stable, and no crashes one couldn't solve
<Mamarok> ok, off for some time, bbl
<mkargar> how to setting ADSL connections in the plasma-widget-network-manager?please help me...!!
<mkargar> how to setting ADSL connections in the plasma-widget-network-manager?please help me...!!
<inferno_VFX> Hey can anyone help me write a shell script?
<commander_> i use to bitch about kubuntu but 9.04 is the shiznit!!! i just need to do a few lil tweaks. can anyone help please?
<inferno_VFX> commander what tweaks do you need
<inferno_VFX> commander: what tweaks do you need help with
<inferno_VFX> is anyone available to help me with a shell script?
<shadeslayer> hi,every torrent manager i try either crashes or fails to write to my HD citing flush fails etc. help!
<shadeslayer> all torrent managers had GUI...no CLI
<mandingoceo> how do i know if my chipset are properly detected ?
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer did you try azureus
<shadeslayer> mandingoceo: lspci and lsusb show alot of sysinfo
<zoiss> hey guys. could anyone help me with pstricks installation?
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: azureus,transmission,ktorrent
<shadeslayer> deluge
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: ktorrent and azureus give flush fails and the rest crash on their own
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer what filesystem are you using
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: im downloading to a NTFS partition
<shadeslayer> should i move it to ext4??
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer NTFS should have a high enough file limit
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer i was just making sure it wasnt fat32
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: hmm...and its empty...only 10 GB filled of 170 GB
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: oh ok
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer you need to make sure the directory where the files are being saved has the correct permissions set
<inferno_VFX> I have azureus set to auto completion moving into my samba share folder
<inferno_VFX> chmod 666 ~/balls/completedTorrentFolder
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: well since i added the lines to fstab manually..maybe thats the problem??
<inferno_VFX> what are your fstab options for that drive
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: uh...i dont remember where my fstab was stored ><
<mandingoceo> shadeslayer i had unknowns under lspci but updated the pciid list and now everything is seen does that mean the proper drivers are loaded for the chipsets or do i have to do more?
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer run sudo kate /etc/fstab
<shadeslayer> mandingoceo: does anything _not_ work??
<mandingoceo> dont think so
<ibou> i have two update stoped by KPackageKit. Why ?
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: http://pastebin.com/f54d62a60
<shadeslayer> mandingoceo: then your good to go :)
<ibou> updates are : mplayer-nogui and mencoder
<shadeslayer> ibou: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: its the last line
<ibou> shadeslayer: sweet it works
<shadeslayer> ibou: no problem ;)
<ibou> :)
 * Peace- has made kubuntustudio
<shadeslayer> ibou: just fyi..keep a list of commands such as these in a txt file in your desktop or try and remember them :)
<ibou> yes i backup my bashhistory
<ibou> shadeslayer: thx
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer change it to   /dev/sda7 /media/Data ntfs-3g user,auto,dev,sync,force,rw
<Shura> Hi there
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: are you _sure_ ??
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer yep. save a copy, change it, then sudo "mount -a"
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: okie dokie
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer i meant "sudo mount -a" just incase you didnt get that =P
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: of-course :)
<shadeslayer> lets see now
<shadeslayer> oh..btw any idea when kde 4.3 beta 2 will be released?? i thought it was going to be released today??
<inferno_VFX> O.o i am too busy to keep up with that stuff. I only know that you can change your repositories and load Karmic Koala if you want
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: you use vuze right?? whats the GUI like?? blue or white??
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: hehehe
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer I do use vuze but I have custom guis everywhere. on plasma and kde and vuze
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: well flush fails again
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer what are you trying to download and where
<inferno_VFX> how big is the file
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: quite big :)
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: what if i move the file to my home folder??
<inferno_VFX> shadeslayer, with azureus your .torrent file doesnt matter because azureus will copy it to a temp directory and save the download to another folder. you are most likely experiencing a permissions issue. you need to find out where azureus is trying to download the file
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: oh..should i try chmod 666 ?
<inferno_VFX> once you find that folder that its trying to save to. "sudo chmod 666 thatFolder"
 * shadeslayer thinks its /tmp
<inferno_VFX> the code 666 allows read and write access for everyone and should be used carefully for security reasons.
<shadeslayer> ok..i just told it to move the thing to my home folder...hope it gets sorted
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: ill be careful
<inferno_VFX> you should configure azureus to download to a completely new folder. and set that to 666
<inferno_VFX> i use /media/docTRSF/completed_torrents
<nuri> jjj
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: ok..
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: i think large files are the problem...small files download just fine
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: so far so good on ext4 :)
<shadeslayer> ill tell it move the file after competion then :)
<shadeslayer> inferno_VFX: how do you theme vuze??
<inferno_VFX> tools>options>interface>colorScheme
<shadeslayer> got it...thanks :)..btw vuze in windows looks way better :P
<theo__> how do I disable the graphical bootscreen??
<shadeslayer> theo__: usplash??
<theo__> I believe so yes
<shadeslayer> theo__: open /boot/grub/menu/lst and remove splash from the kernel boot line
<theo__> I rather see the system messages
<theo__> ah okay, thanx!
<theo__> another question
<shadeslayer> theo__: thats /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theo__> I do I get the nvidia splash screen back?
<shadeslayer> theo__: shoot !
<theo__> hrmm
<shadeslayer> theo__: that will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , set nvidia logo option to true
<theo__> I'm not such a violent guy ;)
<theo__> I'll have a look at that one aswell, TOP
<shadeslayer> top??
<theo__> dutch expression ;)
<shadeslayer> ah...
<theo__> one final question.....
<shadeslayer> sure
<theo__> how do I get mp3 to work in 9.04? I knew how to do it in older versions....
<shadeslayer> theo__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | theo__ see this too
<ubottu> theo__ see this too: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> its tommorow here :)
<jared555> any ideas why when I installed a package a bunch of dependencies were installed, and when I removed it and tried apt-get autoremove those dependencies were not removed by either command?
<shadeslayer> theo__: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a package which can help you play mp3's and vlc is a really good video/audio player :)
<shadeslayer> jared555: maybe they are required by other programmes ?
<theo__> I use vlc on my mac
<theo__> works pretty good yeah
<shadeslayer> theo__: oh...good then :)
<jared555> shadeslayer: I thought so too but I almost immediately removed it.... I will check on my other system to see if i can replicate the issue, maybe I did install something else
<shadeslayer> jared555: hehe...i have no other idea on that apart from what i suggested
<jared555> shadeslayer: , thanks
<shadeslayer> jared555: no probelm
<shadeslayer> *problem
<OutoLumo> Weird - it seems that this bug ISN'T fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189464
<OutoLumo> Despite the fact that it is sopposed to be fixed in KDE 4.2.4
<shadeslayer> OutoLumo: better ask the devs in #kde
<jared555> I know with centos you can prioritize repositores, restrict what packages will be retreived from each repositiry, etc. can that be done with kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> jared555: i havent heard of such a feature till now
<shadeslayer> jared555: but !google anyways :)
<jared555> I know it was useful when using third party repositories when you only wanted certain packages or didn't want them overriding things like the kernel, etc.
<jared555> well I think it is possible but it doesn't look like fun lol
<OutoLumo> Okay, any kubuntu devs here?  it seems that https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189464  is fixed in vanilla KDE, but not kubuntu.
<t3rminat0r> hi guys, does anyone know anything about squid
<tonyf12> I have a VM running Kubuntu 9.04. My install disc is for 8.10. My internet is quite slow. Is it possible to burn an install disc from an existing installation without redownloading it? (My internet is quite slow)
<jared555> how is ubuntu/kubuntu's virtualization compared to centos? I know ubuntu uses kvm and centos is xen.  I only have experience with xen so I could use some info from real world usage (not just benchmarks)
<iphony> hello?
<iphony> anyone know if there is something like 'network tool' for kubuntu?
<iphony> anyone here????
<iphony> hello?
<iphony> is there a 'network tools' gnome equivalent for kde?
<OutoLumo> just a sec
<OutoLumo> What kind of network tools do you mean?
<iphony> hello, outolumo
<iphony> you know like in gnome....ping, netstat, traceroute...etc
<OutoLumo> well, to be honest, I know those better from console ;)
<iphony> konsole, you have to run one at a time....but with 'network tools' everyting is in one place, kind of like in mac
<mtu> hey all. the "file sharing" control application doesn't appear in the system settings, and it doesn't work to call it from a folder's Properties menu
<mtu> i get asked for my password for running kcmshell4 fileshare, but nothing happens
<mtu> i can manually call kcmshell4 fileshare, but i shouldn't have to do that, right?
<iphony> mtu, you have to install the samba packaage
<mtu> iphony: it's installed
<Shura> iphony : something like that http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kNut?content=103729  ?
<iphony> shura i doubt it, 'cause i just search for knut in adept and got something different
<iphony> does anyone know if there's something like yast in kubuntu, not system settings
<iphony> system settings barely has any modules for full system configuration
<Arme> Hi.... I have strange problem with Kubuntu 9.04. I used to use Kubuntu 8.04 and all was OK. But know I see something like this: http://img216.yfrog.com/img216/4113/zrzucik3.png
<Arme> Have anybody idea, how to fix it?
<iphony> do a clean reinstall
<iphony> i like ubuntu, but management and configuration tools are so disorganized, open suse is too slow my 2.4 ghz celeron
<OutoLumo> iphony,  ksniffer?
<iphony> no, i want a gui tool for ping, netsat, whois...all in one place like in mac
<OutoLumo> iphony, try that knut. It's not in the repos, but you can download the deb from the site.
<iphony> ok, just saw screenshots and didn't see a 'lookup' tab....you know nslookup, i can't live without that
<shadeslayer> jared555: you there??
<jared555> yes
<shadeslayer> jared555: was your problem solved??
<jared555> yeah, just trying to decide between centos+xen or ubuntu server+kvm now
<shadeslayer> jared555: oh...i got a solution to ;)... run this :  sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<shadeslayer> *too
<jared555> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> jared555: you wanted to remove unused dependecies right?? that command removes orphaned libraries and other irrelevant stuff
<jared555> k. thanks
<shadeslayer> jared555: i didnt quite remember the solution back then
<uga|away> uh, one gotta believe that apt got to have better ways to clean cruft, other than installing and uninstalling virtual packages that handle it
<inteliwasp> is there a known problem trying to use a 32bit os with a 64 bit quad core pc?
<armagan> Ä°
<avionix> hallo at all
<ubuntu> v
<ubuntu> salam alaikum
<harolddong> can I ask questions about beta 2 here?
<Unksi> harolddong: you mean karmic alpha 2?
<Dragnslcr> If you mean 9.10, #ubuntu+1
<harolddong> no kde 4.3 beta 2 for kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> You can try, but there probably aren't many people here using it
<iphony> does knut work on kde 4?
<iphony> i can' t seem to be able to install it
<togetic> i can't login using kdm
<togetic> the computer just restarts kde and can't login
<iphony> does anyone know how to add more modules for system settings?
<iphony> geez, i think these linux progammers can learn a lot from microsoft...SIMPLICITY!
<togetic> my tty screens won't respond to simple commands such as cd and ls so i'm thinking it has something to do with my PATH, suggestion
<harolddong> well at any rate kopete and lancelot are taking up gobs of cpu with the 4.3 beta 2 packages.  any other beta 2 users having that problem?
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to get Quicken Deluze 2009 running in wine?
<JuJuBee> Or know of a good alternative that has equivalent features?  I want to connect to banks and download my transactions as I do in Q 2009.
<Simon99> Has anyone managed to get GMailFS to work in Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Guest82026> somehow I borked up my konsole settings, so that the paper, light style no longer works
<Guest82026> how can I get it back?
<milo_> does anyone know how to change a laptop IP address?
<Simon99> Halbert:  have you tried  Settings > Edit Current Profile > Appearance ?
<halberd> from where simon99
<halberd> I don't see an edit current profile option in the settings menu of konsole
<Simon99> Halbert:  Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<halberd> 8.04
<czarek> yo yo
<halberd> kde release 3.5.10
<czarek> i am new in da house
<iphony> please help, if you know about a system configuration tool like yast for kubuntu, let me know
<czarek> anyone from poland???
<iphony> what kind of land?
<iphony> i know about england but not poland
<why_the_hell> So I'm trying to convert a video and I can't find a single video conversion tool in the respositories
<why_the_hell> I'm having to use ffmpeg -i from the command line
<why_the_hell> this is pathetic
<Simon99> why_the_hell: Have a look at VLC Media Player.
<why_the_hell> vlc is great for playing videos but can it convert them?
<iphony> simon, i need a progam to let me scan from my hp all-in-one printer
<Simon99> why_the_hell: I have VLC 0.9.9
<Simon99> If you go to Media > Convert/Save, and take it from there.
<ceekey> help
<ceekey>  o sorry :)
<why_the_hell> cool, does anyone know of any others?
<Simon99> iphony: Try SANE/XSANE
<why_the_hell> also, why the hell doesn't it show up when you search in kpackageit?
<Simon99> why_the_hell:  'cause it's crap.
<Simon99> use synaptic, instead.
<Simon99> Anyone got GMailFS to work in Kubuntu 9.04?
<why_the_hell> synaptic's a little dangerous, I preferred Adept with the categories in the left margin-don't understand why they dropped it
<iphony> thanx simon, will try it see how it is...i think package managers should include screenshots
<iphony> ok, now i need a yast like tool for kubuntu
<halberd> how can I get scrollback in konsole?
<Simon99> why_the_hell:  I wasn't aware there's a problem with Synaptic.  I've used it for nearly 3 years.  Also look for "pakagesearch".
<halberd> is it possible to have konsole scrollback?
<Dragnslcr> !info skanlite | iphony
<ubottu> iphony: skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1152 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<iphony> thanx, will try that too...see how things go, any luck with yast like config thinggy?
<togetic> alright so... still unresolved
<togetic> rebooting
<nomercy> ciao
<iphony> also, does anyone know if there's way to have kubuntu mark newly installed programs on the start menu?
<Simon99> Hi all.  Has anyone got GMailFS to work in Kubuntu 9.04? I keep getting stupid errors.
<iphony> ...combine windows simplicity with linux stability and wars wouldn't be fought anymore!
<swatto> how can DVDs be played on kubuntu please? keep getting error from VLC and it wont play anything
<LadyNikon> swatto: whats the error.
<swatto> LadyNikon: VLC is undable to open the MRL
<swatto> unable**
<togetic> sorry for being impatient earlier, my friend was here and i wanted this computer fixed so i could show him a few things, he's gone now. so i have time, but not much... anyone know what's going on. why isn't ls, cd, apt-get or any commands working, including my window managers
<bjb1959> everytime I reboot I loose sound on everything except system sounds unless I log out, boot into gnome, log out and boot into kde 4.2.2 any idea why?
<swatto> LadyNikon: Its ok I solved it, had to install libdvdcss2
<LadyNikon> swatto: awesome
<swatto> Ive got libdvdcss2 installed but just tried playing Bourne DVD and I recieve the following errors: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/122140/
<bjb1959> everytime I reboot I need to killall pulseaudio to get sound back any idea why?
<ign0ramus> swatto, did you check the log?
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, do you have pulseaudio set as your preferred sound 'device'?
<ign0ramus> swatto, do you also have "libdvdcss2-dev" installed as well?
<bjb1959> ign0ramus.  no I don't
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, pulseaudio has a nasty habit of trying to take over the sound system, but kde in general doesn't need it.  of course, if you're running gnome, there may be a problem...
<nassrat> join #apache
<bjb1959> Can I just uninstall pulseaudio?
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, yes.
<shadeslayer> bjb1959: sure..theres another alternative out there , but is not recommended
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, i'm not sure, but afaik, gnome doesn't require it, either.  sound and mixing should still be done through alsa
<bjb1959> ign0ramus.  is it sudo aptitude --purge pulseaudio?
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, not sure for aptitude, but you can use "apt-get purge"
<bjb1959> thanks
<ign0ramus> np
<ign0ramus> bjb1959, i've actually just done the same, as i've been experiencing minor audio issues too (all related to PA)
<ign0ramus> restarting X now. brb
<ign0ramus> hmm... i just purged pulseaudio and restarted X, but I still have it listed in System Settings (testing it still works), and i still get notifications about pulseaudio falling back to my card...
<miramar> alguem sabe se tem como eu ver que versao do linux estou usando por comando..........
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: try a restart
<shadeslayer> !es | miramar
<ubottu> miramar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, seems like the only other option
<ign0ramus> brb rebooting
<miramar> sim
<miramar> ah ta
<miramar> qual que é bom p\ mim
<shadeslayer> miramar: hi,this is a english only channel,please could you state your native language so that we can re direct you?
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, hmmm... still listed, and still works
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, you there?
<shadeslayer> \o/
<harjot> ign0ramus: how long are you there 4??
<harjot> shadeslaayer ur on uqite a bit 2
<ign0ramus> harjot, i'll be here for another 45 mins or so
<harjot> ur like alioways on
<ign0ramus> harjot, you're using konversation... do you know you can tab-autocomplete people's nicks so you don't typo?
<harjot> really ty
<harjot> ign0ramus: what so i start typing then hit tab sweet
<ign0ramus> harjot, if you type "ign" and hit the tab key, it will autocomplete my nick for you
<shadeslayer> harjot: yes,and if i guess correctly youre a punjabi :)
<harjot> does any1 know whether flightgear works on intel chipset i.e gm965
<ign0ramus> harjot, no idea.
<shadeslayer> !intel | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<harjot> shadeslayer: how did u guess??? btw im sikh but my native laungguage is punjabi
<harjot> yes 8.04 still has some as well as 9.04
<shadeslayer> harjot: im in gurgaon :)
<harjot> shadeslayer: i dont know what that means
<shadeslayer> never mind
<harjot> omg flightgear works IT WOEKS
<harjot> shadeslayer: im only a 12 year old child
<shadeslayer> \0/....
<harjot> lol
<harjot> w8 a sec let me try and fly flightgear
<ign0ramus> harjot, it's in the repos, i would hope it works ;)
<harjot> it does
<shadeslayer> harjot: of course it does ;)
<ign0ramus> harjot, it's been in the repos since at least Dapper, and even with the terrible Intel support, it should still work
<ign0ramus> harjot, have you tried the Intel Performance guide listed above? It's a godsend for those of us with Intel graphics :)
<JuJuBee> I have a winxp dirve that I mount in linux, can I mount that into a vm running on top of linux?
<shadeslayer> JuJuBee: nope..since a VM uses seprate HD's
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, which vm are you using?
<JuJuBee> hmmm.  that stinks.
<JuJuBee> using vmserver at moment to create a vm with xp64
<JuJuBee> Want to get at some data on my xp drive
<JuJuBee> quicken specifically.
<harjot> ign0ramus: is it 4 8.04?
<JuJuBee> Want  to be able to use quicken if logged into linux or windows
<ign0ramus> harjot, if you installed it through the repos, it is appropriate for your version
<ign0ramus> JuJuBee, i don't know the details, but apparently, you can run a Linux partition using Vbox from Windows, so I would imagine its possible.  Source: http://www.ltyer.com/wordpress/tutorial-boot-existing-ubuntu-partition-using-virtualbox-inside-windows
<harjot> ign0ramus: i meant the intel perfomanvce giuide
<ign0ramus> harjot, well, the thread is titled: "HOWTO: Jaunty Intel Graphics Performance Guide" ... so what do you think? :)
<ign0ramus> harjot, if you're using 8.04, you won't be experiencing the heavy intel performance regressions of jaunty
<harjot> ign0ramus: nope im dumb i cant read [sarcasim every1 laughs]
<harjot> ign0ramus: it still doesnt work with all programs does it??
<ign0ramus> harjot, doesn't what work?
<max_> How can i run a check on an ISO to make sure it is ok?
<shadeslayer> !md5 | max_
<ubottu> max_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<harjot> ign0ramus: just some apps never mind i consult when i have a prblem [ihave done in the oast wiv intel graphics]
<ign0ramus> harjot, pretty much all apps in Jaunty (and kde 4 in general) 'work' in varying degrees
<ign0ramus> yes... xorg-edgers PPA just updated :)
<max_> Does anyone know what would cause several cds (made from different iso's) not work on a bran-new HP laptop? Ive been trying to install Kubuntu9.04(kde3 remix) to install, but when it boots up to the disk, no matter what option i check it just freezes. It also does this with any 64bit version(the hp has a 64bit amd processor in it) and it also freezes with the kubuntu 8.10 disk.
<ign0ramus> max_, do the discs work on any other computer?
<shadeslayer> max_: i hope you didnt burn via brasero?
<max_> ign0ramus: yes, they do.
<max_> shadeslayer: no, k3b.
<shadeslayer> max_: thank god :)
<ign0ramus> max_, then maybe a hardware issue.  what model lappy?
<Serpardum> have you tried any other CDs in the disk to make srue teh CD player is working?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, good thinking :)
<max_> Serpardum: yes, it installs the kde4 version of 9.04 just fine (but its INCREDIABLY slow) and i installed 8.04 (which im on right now)
<max_> ign0ramus: just a second and ill find out.
<Serpardum> are you by chance trying to install a 64 bit os in a 32 bit computer?
<max_> ign0ramus: G60-244DX
<shadeslayer> i have to reboot....all my uptime of 4 days lost...gone... :'(
<shadeslayer> poof!
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, he said it has an amd64 cpu in it...
<shadeslayer> bye all
<max_> Serpardum: and in addition to the 64 bit's not working, several of the 32bit versions hang also.
<Serpardum> Hmm... I think I'd return it and get a new one.
<max_> Serpardum: It was a gift, so i cant.
<Serpardum> you said it was new?
<max_> Yes.
<Serpardum> Just ask the gifter to exchange it for yout hen
<Serpardum> "You gave me a broken ass computer!  Take it back and give me a new one!"  :D  Little more polite of course.
<max_> Serpardum: I can't. And i doubt they would take a return on it since ive already wiped Vista off of it and such.
<Serpardum> you formated their restore partition?
<max_> Yes.
<Serpardum> Just tell them it came like that ^^
<gabriel_> I did that too, but I habe the restore disks
<Serpardum> The fact is, it's broken
<gabriel_> have
<max_> Serpardum: i dont believe it is.
<Serpardum> I've had compouters that wouldn't install some OSes but would others
<max_> Ive googled around, and several people seem to have this problem.
<Serpardum> turns out they were broken
<max_> And vista ran just find on it.
<gabriel_> what kind of computer
<ign0ramus> max_, i don't think it's broken, but isn't the Jaunty KDE 3 remix an unsupported version?
<max_> HP G60-244DX
<Serpardum> are you sure teh linux on teh CDs are good writes?
<gabriel_> essential drivers for things like videocards cometimes don't allow installing certain os
<gabriel_> laptop?
<max_> ign0ramus: Im not sure. But thats not the only cd that wont install correctly.
<max_> Serpardum: yes, they work on other computers
<max_> gabriel_: yes
<ign0ramus> gabriel_, that's why i'm thinking it may be a hardware issue, but others have had success installing (k)ubuntu on the same model
<gabriel_> try downloading and installing the dvd iso it is better cause it's like 10 gigs uncompressed
<max_> Why does it being larger make it better?
<gabriel_> because there are more drivers available or something it just works better...
<trappist> the size implies that it has more software on it that you won't have to download later
<shadeslayer> whats the VGA number for a 1440X900 resolution screen?? 864 ?
<gabriel_> none idea shadeslayer
<max_> It hangs immediately upon the title screen. At the "try kubuntu" "install kubuntu" "check cd" etc etc.
<gabriel_> u working with xserver config?
<gabriel_> that sounds like a bad cd to me
<shadeslayer> gabriel_: nope....grub kernel line...the new 180.44 nvidia drivers added a vga option,now i can get a tty in 1440X900 without hangs on hibernate
<max_> The cds work on other computer. And they verify after burn on k3b checked out fine.
<gabriel_> even with a good checksum the burn can to disk can be corrupted.  seems worse when burnt from windows platform
<shadeslayer> *resuming from hibernate
<gabriel_> i mean microcoft
<ign0ramus> max_, have you tried an Alternate Install CD?
<Zorael> shadeslayer: grab hwinfo from the repos, and do sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<max_> ign0ramus:
<max_> ign0ramus: No, i havent
<shadeslayer> ok
<gabriel_> oh I don't have nvidia anymore intel stuff now.  wish I still did though nvidia good stuff
<Zorael> shadeslayer: it'll show you the available modes in hex, so 0x301, etc
<ign0ramus> max_, that should get you past the gui freeze-up at least, and maybe you can troubleshoot a little more that way.  just an option...
<gabriel_> what are repos?
<max_> ign0ramus: ill give that a try.
<ign0ramus> !repos | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Zorael> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<max_> ign0ramus: you wouldnt happen to know how to install kde3.5 from a normal 9.04 install would you?
<gabriel_> oh coulda just said repositories lol
<Zorael> repos, repositories, software sources, take your pick. :3
<ign0ramus> max_, honestly no.  i seriously considered it when i first installed Jaunty, but now at 4.2.4 and i'm happy enough to keep it
<togetic> alright, so my problem was that after typing my username and password in kdm, i wasn't logged, i was returned to the kdm login screen, so then i went to a tty screen to figure out what's going on, but i can't even use common commands like ls, cd, and vim. i've rebooted into a live cd and chrooted into the computer, the output of echo $PATH looks fine: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/shar
<max_> ign0ramus: id give it a try, but when i installed 9.04 on here it ran incredibly slow, and i just assumed kde4 had something to do with it, because 8.04 runs just great.
<gabriel_> cool togetic what's chrooted mean?
<ign0ramus> max_, most likely because of your intel graphics, but there's workarounds for that
<ign0ramus> !chroot | gabriel_
<max_> ign0ramus: its got an nvidia card in it.
<ubottu> gabriel_: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<togetic> gabriel_: i'm guessing short for "change root"
<togetic> that's a better def.
<max_> well chipset i suppose, since its a laptop
<ign0ramus> max_, oh, someone said they now had intel... thought it was you. sorry
<gabriel_> cool !chroot |gabriel
<gabriel_> oopse
<gabriel_> !chroot | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
#kubuntu 2009-06-10
<togetic> !PATH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<togetic> argh
<togetic> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<ign0ramus> !factoids > gabriel
<togetic> what program is ls located in?
<gabriel_> !factoids | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<togetic> i can use the commands when chrooted
<max_> ign0ramus: becuase a new system with decent hardware (2ghz dual core amd, 3gb ram, nvidia graphiccs) shouldnt be slow on a new install would it?
<gabriel_> LOL @ ubottu
<togetic> but i can't use the commands when i'm booting into the system
<togetic> there has to be something wrong w/ the PATH
<gabriel_> not at all must be a bottleneck somwhere
<ign0ramus> max_, no, and others with the same lappy have reported success (at least with jaunty)
<togetic> gabriel_: was that to me?
<gabriel_> or something wrong with whatever is looking at the path
<togetic> suggestions?
<gabriel_> no that was to max cause his puter is slow
<shadeslayer> hey it worked :)
<togetic> gabriel_: i figured that when i looked above my messages
<max_> ign0ramus: on the first boot up i have to enable resitrcted drivers to use the nvidia graphics correctly, but i never got around to doing that when i installed 9.04 lastnight (since it was running so slow i basically just said 'f-that') would that be any reason for it to be running particuarlly slow?
<gabriel_> find out everything that happens from the time you hit enter till you are logged in and starting up.  Then look for problems with it?
<ign0ramus> togetic, can you reinstall kdm for starters?
<togetic> sure
<togetic> but ls, cd, vim aren't working
<togetic> so i'm guessing that it doesn't know where to look for the commands
<gabriel_> what about aptitude? got that?
<togetic> gabriel_: yeah, i'm doing an apt-get upgrade right
<togetic> now
<ign0ramus> max_, no reason that i see... others with the same model haven't mentioned sluggishness
<max_> Hmmm.
<gabriel_> I'd reinstall max  Get a different disk to install with and see if that helps.
<max_> ign0ramus: Well im going to try this new iso, and if that doesnt work then im going to reinstall 9.04 and see what becomes of it.
<max_> Thanks for the help everyone.
<ign0ramus> max_, did you use the 'top' command to see what was using resources?
<max_> top command?
<gabriel_> humm top?  never heard of it.
<gabriel_> !top | gabriel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<gabriel_> Ubottu don't know it.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't know it.
<togetic> gabriel_: you don't know what top is?..
<ign0ramus> gabriel_, run it in terminal now... it's an excellent utility (although i like htop a little better)
<amik> hi, since I upgraded to KDE 4.2.4 on Jaunty, I'm getting error message boxes when starting various KDE apps (dolphin, konsole, etc.), of the form "konsole: Attempt to use QAction <something> with KXMLGUIFactory!". Any ideas?
<gabriel_> crazy nice!  I have been using system monitor... Thanks!
<ign0ramus> amik, is it actually an error message, or just a warning or other notification?
<max_>  ign0ramus: ill try that when i install if its being slow.
<max_> Thanks for the help everyone.
<ign0ramus> max_, cheers
<amik> ign0ramus: it's a popup message box. requires clicking ok before I can use the apps. sometimes multiple ones appear when opening the same app (e.g. dolphin)
<ign0ramus> amik, that is definitely not expected behavior....
<gabriel_> WOW!  firefox eats memory for lunch!!! lol!
<gabriel_> If I pause flash ads will that slow my cpu comsumption?
<amik> ign0ramus: I'm certain it started on the same day I apt-getted the kde 4.2.4 upgrade. and it's been hapenning consistently every since, across reboots etc. very annoying.
<ign0ramus> amik, well, you're not the only one... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183244
<ign0ramus> amik, unfortunately, i have not come across a fix yet
<gabriel_> I have to go study math I have finals in two days!!! LOL I have seen the future and the future is Ubuntu!
<gabriel_> laters
<amik> ign0ramus: I searched for it and found it quoted in various bugs, most of which have some other main culprit, and in older versions, so they don't really help, and I can't tell what's the cause and what's the symptom
<ign0ramus> amik, how are you launching these apps?  all through konsole?
<amik> ign0ramus: nope, my usual quick launch or K-menu icons. also with kde session resume after reboot I am greeted with a dozen or so of these messageboxes before I can start working
<ign0ramus> amik, what if you start with an empty session?
<amik> ign0ramus: u mean close all apps, logout-login and open something?
<ign0ramus> amik, no, use System Settings > Session Manager. Start with an empty session
<togetic> will come back i suppose
<togetic> seems no has time to help atm
<ign0ramus> amik, after reading this: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg19059.html it may be Konsole is stuck in a loop that you keep executing every time you reload that session
<amik> ign0ramus: it's not just in konsole... I'll try doing that right now, brb
<ign0ramus> amik, kk
<amik> ign0ramus: 10x btw :-)
<ign0ramus> thx bro
 * shadeslayer oogles at irssi at a rez of 1440X900 
<shadeslayer> in a tty :)
<amik> ign0ramus: just did a reboot, no continued session. opened konsole/dolphin - still getting all the errors.
<ign0ramus> amik, ergh.
<ign0ramus> amik, can you paste a specific error message?
<ign0ramus> amik,  maybe the dolphin one?
<amik> ign0ramus: konsole(4720): Attempt to use QAction "change-profile" with KXMLGUIFactory!
<amik> ign0ramus: and dolphin shows 6 different errors one after the other
<amik> ign0ramus: all in the same format
<ign0ramus> amik, what if you purge those apps and reinstall, or is it all kde apps
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: you could try removing ~/.kde
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, also an option, but of course that will remove any other options you may have set in there (but probably none)... it's probably a cleaner solution, actually :)
<amik> ign0ramus: not all apps, dunno which are affected - I do use dolphin and konsole the most though
<amik> ign0ramus: how would I go about reinstalling them?
<ign0ramus> amik, "sudo apt-get purge <app>" then "sudo apt-get install <app>"
<amik> ign0ramus: it won't mess up the apt dependencies etc.? I recall there's a dpkg reconfigure something too
<ign0ramus> amik, apt is very good with dependencies :)
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: it would just take one command to reset everything and see if there is a problem with the config
<shadeslayer> anyhow its up to you :)
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, cp ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak ?
<amik> shadeslayer: u'r suggesting I mv .kde folder and restart?
<shadeslayer> yeah,why not :)
<ign0ramus> amik, back it up and remove the original
<shadeslayer> amik: yes
<amik> oki, brb
<shadeslayer> amik: no need to restart
<shadeslayer> log out and log back in
<amik> there's also .kde4 and .kderc, are they relevant too?
 * shadeslayer just lost KDE
<ign0ramus> amik, you upgraded from kde 3?
<shadeslayer> \o/
<amik> nope
<amik> from intrepid, don't think it had kde 3
<amik> but, it's possible I screwed up something - I'm still not fluent in kde nor linux
<ign0ramus> amik, hmm... the only time i've ever had a ~/.kde4 was when i installed kde 4 alongside kde 3.  On a fresh Jaunty install, there is only ~/.kde... ???
<ign0ramus> amik, what the heck, back both of them up, and nuke the originals, and then log out and log back in
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: could please check if kde 4.3 is out or not? im in a tty :)
<ZachD> hello
<sins-> hello
<shadeslayer> ZachD: hey
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, according to topic, kde 4.3 is still beta
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, also listed on kde.org as beta
<togetic> alright
<togetic> i can access /usr/bin
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: i know....i have no idea what just happened...but i think i accidently upgraded >< , just need to confirm if KDE 4.3 Beta 2 is out??
<togetic> but kdm will not start kde or a window manager
<togetic> it just returns me to the kdm screen
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, from kde.org "Latest Announcements": "KDE 4.3.0 Beta1 released"
<shadeslayer> package manager says kdelibs5 : 4 : 4.2.90
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: strange
<togetic> i have purged kdm and reinstalled it
<togetic> problem persists
<ign0ramus> togetic, what if you reconfigure kdm?
<togetic> ign0ramus: how do you do that?
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<ign0ramus> togetic, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<shadeslayer> kde 4.3 beta 2 is out
<togetic> will try
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, it's not on the front page of kde.org
<harjot> does any1 know how to simulstanously boot ???
<ign0ramus> togetic, alternatively, you can try gdm temporarily until you get kdm issues sorted out
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: kde-config4 --version shows KDE version : 4.3 beta 2
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, no idea
<shadeslayer> ok
<togetic> ign0ramus: i've already reconfigured kdm it seems
<togetic> will install gdm
<ign0ramus> togetic, kk
<harjot> does any1 know how to boot into windows at the same time as kubuntu ?? [no VM plz]
<amik> the errors are gone! although so are all my settings, and the main panel is on the TV screen while the desktop monitor has just the wallpaper... but I suppose it's progress :-)
<shadeslayer> harjot: not possible
<shadeslayer> amik: congrats :)
<sins-> yawns
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: unfourtunately the update broke KDE 4.2.4 :(
<amik> shadeslayer: any thought on how I can use the old .kde with all the settings etc., and be able to pinpoint the exact messed up files and delete only them?
<shadeslayer> as well as kde 4.3 beta 2 wont work..gives me a crash :'(
<togetic> it has to do with my path
<harjot> shadeslayer: are u sure [i recall some1 doing it before[
<shadeslayer> amik: just copy the backup back to the old folder
<ign0ramus> shadeslayer, don't say you weren't warned ;)
<togetic> echo $PATH only shows /bin
<togetic> i need /usr/bin and others
<togetic> how do you edit PATH
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: i wasnt :P...
<togetic> i can not find anything on this
<togetic> and no one speaks up when i ask
<shadeslayer> i didnt even know that i was being upgraded
<togetic> where is the PATH txt file?
<ign0ramus> togetic, if someone can help you, they most likely will
<togetic> sure, but no one has when i've asked about PATH
<togetic> never
<shadeslayer> ok,ditching my notebook for 2 weeks...ill investigate later :)
<shadeslayer> bye all
<amik> if I revert .kde, the error will likely return - any idea which specific file(s) are the ones that should be deleted, or how to find them?
<ign0ramus> togetic, "kdesudo kate /etc/environment"
<sins-> anyone got suggestions for c++ compiler?
<ign0ramus> amik, what are you missing that you had before? (it's probably easier to add good stuff than to try to sort through which was good and what wasn't)
<togetic> i can't access kde, so it will be sudo vim /etc/environment
<ign0ramus> togetic, whatever text editor you like
<togetic> hmm, i see more paths there then when i do echo $PATH
<amik> ign0ramus: as far as I understand, all settings for all KDE apps!
<amik> well, I suppose I can do a binary search of sorts on all .kde files... or compare the recreated folder with the broken one and try to fiture it out...I'll give it a shot. at least I know it's solvable :-)
<amik> thanks guys!
<ign0ramus> amik, good luck!
<amik> ign0ramus: 10x again :-)
<togetic> how can i do 'export path = /etc/environment' or something equivalent
<togetic> i just need the computer to look @ /etc/environment
<ign0ramus> togetic, good question.... i thought that "echo $PATH" called /etc/environment
<togetic> ign0ramus: it's usually /etc/profile
<togetic> iirc
<togetic>  anywho, i installed gdm, doesn't work either
<togetic> have tried starting various DEs and window managers
<ign0ramus> togetic, are you sure your permissions aren't messed up?
<togetic> no
<togetic> what do you suggest?
<ign0ramus> togetic, many times if kdm/gdm return you to login screen, it's because some files in ~ have become owned by root
<ralmar> Hey guys can I use ddr2 1066 ram on a  motherboard that supports up to ddr2 800? will it work fine,  just that at 800 speeds? Thanks
<togetic> ign0ramus: what main files?
<ign0ramus> togetic, there are probably 'proper' ways to troubleshoot this, but a balls-out "sudo chmod 770 ~" would check it
<togetic> what permissions is 770?
<ign0ramus> togetic, rwx for root and user, nothing for outside
<ign0ramus> togetic, here's an error from someone that couldn't log in: "chown: cannot access `/home/<your_user_name>/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<ign0ramus> togetic, oh, you'd have to make it recursive as well
<ign0ramus> togetic, what i'm suggesting is by no means the supported way to do things, just so you know
<togetic> that didn't work
<ign0ramus> togetic, did you make it recursive?
<togetic> did..
<togetic> sudo...
<togetic> chmod ~
<togetic> chmod ~/*
<togetic> and chmod ~/.*
<togetic> essentially what recursive would do
<togetic> anywho, didn't work, the only thing it did cause is for both gdm and kdm to tell me that /home/togetic doesn't exist now
<togetic> but it does
<ign0ramus> togetic, you did include the permissions parameters (770) i assume?
<togetic> right
<ign0ramus> togetic, very strange
<togetic> chmod 770 ~/.* e.g.
<ign0ramus> togetic, got it
<ign0ramus> togetic, does /var/log/kdm.log  show anything?
 * togetic has no patience
<togetic> will check
<togetic> failed to load module "type1" and "freetype"
<togetic> also, xkd: no components provided for device virtual core keyboard [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<ign0ramus> togetic, for the module errors, does your xorg.conf list 'type1' or 'freetype' ?
<togetic> ign0ramus: si
<togetic> yes
<ign0ramus> togetic, for now, comment those lines out
<ign0ramus> togetic, have you ran a "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<ign0ramus> togetic, could be a broken update causing these issues... (just a thought)
<togetic> so, commenting out the modules didn't do anything except prevent those errors from occuring.
<togetic> kdm tells me "Cannot enter home directory. Using /."
<togetic> just for future reference, that will need to be fixed
<ign0ramus> togetic, are you in users?
<togetic> dunno
<togetic> should be
<ign0ramus> togetic, does "users" list you?
<togetic> the error occured after doing chmod 770
<togetic> umm, yeah, 5 or so instances of me
<togetic> i guess through screen
<ign0ramus> togetic, have you tried fixing broken packages/
<togetic> i don't know what's broken
<ign0ramus> togetic, did you do: "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<togetic> already tried it, nothing
<togetic> am doing apt-get autoremove atm
<Simon99> I'm having trouble running GMailFS on Kubuntu 9.04.  I think 've installed all the dependencies.  When I run /usr/share/pyshared/gmailfs.py /media/gmail/ gmailfs username=<user>,password=<pw>,fsname=<fsname>    I get an error message ending "No module named _fuse".  I have installed python-fuse.  What am I doing wrong?
<togetic> on the upside of things i'm not having to reboot into a live cd, yay
<togetic> might reboot in just a bit
<togetic> problem removing oppenoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<togetic> dpkg error
<ign0ramus> togetic, can you force remove it?
<togetic> doing apt-get remove -f oppenoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us right?
<togetic> purging didn't work
<togetic> apt-get remove -f didn't either
<ign0ramus> togetic, try this: "dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb"
<togetic> apt-get remove --force-yes didn't
<ign0ramus> togetic, then do: "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade"
<togetic> no such file there
<ign0ramus> togetic, replace it with the file you do have then
<togetic> not there
<togetic> no hyphenation-en-us file exists in the dir
<Zorael> could it be in .partial/?
<Zorael> er
<Zorael> ./partial
<togetic> Zorael: where is ./partial located?
<Zorael> ./var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Zorael> Anyway, you're trying to remove it, right?
<ign0ramus> togetic, "sudo apt-get install <package-name> -o DPkg::options::="--force-overwrite" should also work
<Zorael> You don't need the deb for that
<max_> ign0ramus: this install worked. But again, it is VERY slow.
<togetic> nm, found it
<ign0ramus> max_, what does "top" tell you
<togetic> nothing is in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<max_> 'xorg' is using 30-40%, 'kded' is using 10-20%, and a few other things are using 1%.
<togetic> looking at the dpkg log file does show openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us as being half-installed
<ign0ramus> max_, xorg should not be using 40% cpu... that is most likely the issue. now the solution... google :)
<max_> ign0ramus: What would i google?
<ign0ramus> togetic, most likely your video card and xorg
<ign0ramus> max, most likely your video card and xorg
<ign0ramus> sorry togetic... not meant for you
<max_> ign0ramus: alright
<ign0ramus> togetic, does ""sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us -o DPkg::options::="--force-overwrite" work for you?
<Zorael> max_: Did you try the restricted driver yet?
<max_> Zorael: opening add/remove to isntall that right now
<Zorael> (iirc you had some integrated Nvidia chipset?)
<Zorael> mmkay
<max_> Y
<max_> Yes i do*
<max_> How can i find the exact model on my graphics chipset?
<togetic> ign0ramus: no
<togetic> log shows half-configured openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us file now
<ign0ramus> togetic, does the .deb package exist in /var/cache/apt?
<togetic> and everytime i start a new screen in screen, i have to reset the paths using export PATHS=/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin etc
<togetic> which is why i was asking for a txt file
<togetic> and how PATHS work
<ign0ramus> togetic, i gave you the only one i'm aware of
<togetic> ign0ramus: yes it is
<togetic> it's in /var/cache/apt/archive
<togetic> s/archive/archives
<ign0ramus> togetic, if you try to install it with dpkg, will it overwrite the half-install?
<togetic> dunno
<ign0ramus> togetic, according to one post, you can keep PATHs by adding the proper lines to "~/.bashrc"
<togetic> ign0ramus: don't know how to install using dpkg
<ign0ramus> togetic, "sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>"
<togetic> so i've been told, but i don't know what the proper way of doing this is
<ign0ramus> togetic, in ~/.bashrc, you can put on Line 1: " PATH=$PATH:/new_path:/even_newer_path "
<ign0ramus> togetic, Line 2 = "  export PATH  "
<Zorael> max_: lspci | grep VGA
<Zorael> or lshw -c video
<togetic> okay, no sudo dpkg -i <thepackage.deb> didn't work
<max_> thanks
<Zorael> togetic: error message output?
<togetic> hmm
<togetic> Zorael: same as before, half-configured package
<togetic> i can't ls ~/.*
<togetic> permission denied o.O
<Zorael> togetic: sudo dpkg -i --force package.deb
<togetic> --force isn't recognized
<Zorael> togetic: mmkay. sudo dpkg --configure openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<togetic> hmm
<togetic> i'm told...
<togetic> ack
<togetic> i closed teh screen
<Zorael> eheh
<togetic> anyway, briefly...
<togetic> must specify to dpkg the package name and not quote the name of the file in the archive
<togetic> so..i used openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us and it couldn't find the file
<ign0ramus> togetic, you need "filename.deb"
<Zorael> Not for --configure, I think
<Zorael> Just "openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us", the package name
<ign0ramus> Zorael, you may be right, but the error message suggests otherwise (?)
<Zorael> togetic: Could you try again and pastebin the error message?
<togetic> again was told "you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"
<alexshenoy> can someone explain the ext4 data loss problems to me.
<max_> ign0ramus: I installed the restricted drivers and its awesome now.
<Zorael> togetic: but openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us is its own package
<alexshenoy> i wanted to upgrade my filesystems, but i heard all this stuff about data loss.
<ign0ramus> max_, sweet :)
<max_> So thank you ign0ramus and Zorael too!
<Zorael> max_: :3
<alexshenoy> on wikipedia it says that its due to delayed writing, but engadget said it was application incompatibilities
<ign0ramus> alexshenoy, that was a major issue for ext4, but afaik, it is considered stable enough for release
<alexshenoy> well does it still have those problems
<Zorael> togetic: please pastebin you entering the command and then the error output, I don't see why it complains about that, since it works when I try it
<ign0ramus> alexshenoy, all FS has that problem... just a matter of how likely
<togetic> sorry was afk on the phone
<togetic> how do you use webboard?
<Zorael> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<alexshenoy> i know. i just want to know its still as bad as before. b/c i dont want to upgrade and lose tons of data
<alexshenoy> ign0ramus:i know. i just want to know its still as bad as before. b/c i dont want to upgrade and lose tons of data
<togetic> it's the only paste utility i see in apt
<togetic> Zorael: can't do pastebin.ubuntu.com
<togetic> unless webboard pastes there
<Zorael> togetic: can't you just open up pastebin.ubuntu.com in a browser?
<togetic> i will have to pipe the output to a file or some program which pastes it and gives me a url
<togetic> no, i can't access a browser
<togetic> am in cli
<Zorael> oh
<togetic> can't get to kde
 * togetic thinks ign0ramus has given up
<Zorael> togetic: w3m http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<togetic> i may have to purchase a backup drive and install a distro
<Zorael> oh doh, nvm
<Zorael> can't select
<togetic> Zorael: okay, yeah.. but i don't think i can get copy/paste action in tty
<Zorael> togetic: Yeah, just realized
<togetic> alright, i'll just figure this out
<togetic> anywho.. i don't have permissions to write or read my own home dir
<togetic> sudo sudoers?
<harolddong> is there some way to make konntact always start on the summary page no matter it was last on?
<Zorael> logically, "sudo dpkg --configure openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us" is the way to go; openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us is its own package, can be confirmed with apt-cache policy openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<Zorael> togetic: um, check permissions of your home dir, heh. :3
<togetic> right, how?
<togetic> and how to put myself the permissions to read and write
<togetic> ah, nm
<Zorael> sudo chown username:group /home/username -R
<togetic> hmm, it's taking a long time, whatever is happening with that command
<Zorael> it should; it recursively goes through your home folder and assigns ownership to you
<ign0ramus> togetic, i have to run, but you can install pastebinit and post and read pastebins from cli
<ign0ramus> togetic, i'll be around tomorrow if you still have problems
<togetic> hmm
<Zorael> togetic: redo it with -Rv instead of -R if you want to be assured it's actually doing stuff
<togetic> i need to figure out the permissions
<togetic> because i am able to login now
<togetic> but...
<togetic> i can't launch firefox
<togetic> because i can't create the proper permissions
<togetic> i don't have the*
<togetic> and i have ran the -R command
<togetic> chown -R
<togetic> it completed doing whatever it was doing
<Zorael> togetic: okay. "ls -l /home"
<Zorael> togetic: do you have full permissions to your home dir to begin with? now that we're certain it's owned by you
<togetic> my home shows me as being owned by myself..
<togetic> but i can't do ls -l /home
<togetic> i have to do sudo /ls -l /home
<togetic> drwxrwx--
<togetic> 131
<Zorael> togetic: mmkay
<Zorael> togetic: can you list /? or /usr?
<togetic> btw, my apt-get is now not working because of the darned openoffice.org-hypenation
<Zorael> well, get firefox running so you can pastebin stuff first :3
<Zorael> or use pastebinit there, I guess
<togetic> i just did 'apt-get build-dep openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us'
<Zorael> togetic: can you list root? ls /
<togetic> and was told to put 'source' uris in my sources.list :\
<togetic> yes i can
<Zorael> togetic: um, yeah, build-dep fetches dependencies so you can build the source of the package you specify
<togetic> but i cannot open /home according to ls
<Zorael> but you can't list /home?
<togetic> oh, i thought it was to take care of dep. hell
<togetic> nope
<Zorael> ls -l / | grep home
<togetic> can't list /home
<togetic> root root
<Zorael> drwx r-x r-x?
<togetic> nope
<togetic> drwxrwx--
<Zorael> there it is, okay
<togetic> drwxrwx--- **
<Fastbyron> hola
<Zorael> sudo chmod 0755 /home
<Zorael> no -R
<Zorael> this time
<Fastbyron> hi
<Fastbyron> somebody?
<innna> could someone please help me, i upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and it didn't work out so well, so i re-installed the whole shit and now i don't find the pretty black and white kde icon theme. my roommate is sleeping and i'm lost and very pissed off.
<togetic> ack
<innna> so if anyone remembers/knows the name of that theme
<togetic> i can't login using a wm now
<Fastbyron> you are so fucked up  :@
<togetic> yup
<Pici> Please mind your language in this channel.
<togetic> eh, oh, nm
<Fastbyron> sorry
<Fastbyron> why you dont erase yous historia?
<Fastbyron> your
<Zorael> togetic: you should be able to list /home now, right? And your user dir, and firefox should start
<Fastbyron> zorael !!!
<togetic> Zorael: yes
<Fastbyron> how can you say that?
<Zorael> innna: kde-icons-mono?
<innna> Zorael, maybe!
<Zorael> togetic: So, try dpkg --configure openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us and pastebin the output .3
<Zorael> :3*
<togetic> Zorael: theoretically, but a wm doesn't work. afk for a few secs on the phone
<Fastbyron> hey you are sio nerdy
<Pici> Fastbyron: Do you have a support question? If not, you can chat in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic  .  #kubuntu is for support only.
<Fastbyron> shut the fuck up  pici !!!!!!!!!!!!i
<innna> Zorael, yes this is the one! thank you. :)
<Zorael> innna: :3
<innna> i don't understand why it was so hard for me to find it on my own. i blame my sex
<togetic> PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin:/bin
<togetic> can't source .bashrc after inserting that
<togetic> syntax error
<togetic> as well as after doing..
<togetic> PATH=$PATH:"/usr/bin:/bin"
<togetic> i'm thinking now that it has something to do with PATHS?..
<togetic> so i'm working on the paths...
<Zorael> I don't know much about environment variables, so can't help you there
<Zorael> I do know that your dpkg --configure command should work, though
<togetic> but it won't
<togetic> Zorael: we've already tried it
<togetic> will have to figure out how webboard works before giving you a paste
<Zorael> togetic: yeah, and the error message makes no sense, which is why I want to see it
<Zorael> pastebinit was easy, pipe the output to a file and then just do pastebinit filename
<Zorael> or just pipe it to pastebinit, perhaps
<togetic> yeah, if i could install it, i would
<Zorael> oh, right
<Zorael> togetic: Could do wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_0.11.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Zorael> but a pain to type out
<Zorael> dependency: python
<Zorael> togetic: wget tinyurl.com/pbinit
<togetic> it can't find update-openoffice-dicts
<togetic> Zorael
<togetic> that's the main error there
<togetic> i guess
<togetic> and i can't pastebinit
<togetic> the output from dpkdg --configure PACKAGE > file.txt is nothing
<togetic> well, just one line saying it's configuring, but no errors
<togetic> i'm rebooting into live cd
<togetic> well
<togetic> rebooting in general
<togetic> then i will reboot into live cd
<Zorael> if update-openoffice-dicts has been removed without dpkg noticing, then yeah, you'd need to reinstall that package
<togetic> i think it's a matter of fixing apt now
<togetic> brb
<tomsdale> Can I delete nspluginviewer ? it always drives my CPU usage up and I have the binary version of flash installed anyway.
 * togetic had to start screen
<togetic> where is update-openoffice-dicts?
<togetic> because dpkg can not find it and it seems to need it
<togetic> Zorael^2: ^
<Zorael^2> togetic: live cD?
<Zorael^2> er, cd*
<togetic> no
<togetic> i figure i can fix all this stuff if we can just get apt to work
<Zorael^2> right
<Zorael^2> does /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts exist?
<togetic_> whoops
<togetic_> guess i will reboot into live cd...
<tree> howdy , I have an ati raedon 7000 video card and I just upgraded to 8.04 , Through different messing around ive screwed up xorg.conf what is the command to get xwindows to look for and reinstall my video card ?
<ARMENIAN> hi, I just installed kde on ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop, and by accident I removed the panel which shows all the running programs and everything, could someone tell me what it is called?
<tsimpson> Task Manager
<ARMENIAN> tsimpson: wow thanks so much
<tsimpson> no problem
<ARMENIAN> tsimpson: now u think u could tell me how i can move it lol
<tsimpson> you should just be able to drag it where you want it
<ARMENIAN> nm i got it u need to
<ARMENIAN> dragging didnt wokr i had to open up panel settings to get it to move
<tsimpson> ah
<BluesKaj> yup, that's what you need to do
<ARMENIAN> now one last thing, im coming from gnome wanna give kde a try, with gnome whenever i logged in, compiz-fusion would work automatically how can i get it to run in kde?
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Default Applications -> Window Manager
<ARMENIAN> tsimpson: yep, thanks
<ARMENIAN> have to say kde takes longer to start up than gnome, and i mean much longer, u get that whgole menu showing it loading, but it does have a lot of features and options that gnome doesnt
<milo_> im having trouble with my vpnc
<milo_> it looks like my wifi driver is fucked up
<milo_> can someone help me out?
<halberd> my konsole has no lines of scrollback, only what I see on the screen
<halberd> how can I diagnose the problem?
<halberd> oh wait! duh, answer is obvious, it's because I'm using screen
<max_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ARMENIAN> how can i change my window theme using compiz?
<ARMENIAN> i have my window manager set as compiz for the effects but compiz seems to be using the gnome decorations
<ARMENIAN> no one?
<halberd> is there any way to make some kind of cursor animation when I click?
<halberd> I'm using a touchpad and sometimes it's hard to tell if I made a successful tap-click or not
<julio> wena
<julio> hacete trolo
<julio> viva pinochet
<max_> When im viewing my home folder, the "desktop" item has no icon untill i hover over it. How can i get it to display the icon all the time?
<max_> How can i remove things from the system places icon?
<max_> system menu*
<ARMENIAN> how do i add effects in kde without using compiz?
<linuxguy> i have to say for desktop use I am never going back to debian.
<shanipribadi> are you using kubuntu 9.04?
<shanipribadi> i thought kubuntu 9.04 defaults with KWin
<shanipribadi> just go to System Settings --> Desktop
<shanipribadi> there should be effects option
<dfrey> Spell checking doesn't work for me in openoffice.  When I try to check spelling, it just says "The spellcheck is complete", but I know it didn't run because I intentionally made a mistake.
<dfrey> When I go to Tools > Options > Language Settings > Writing Aids, I can see "Hunspell SpellChecker" at the top
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: ohh ok there we go thanks :P
<ARMENIAN> wow im loving kde and gnome cant decide which one i want to use :P
<ARMENIAN> im used to gnome and i love the apps, yet kde looks much nicer hmm
<shanipribadi> dfrey: how do you check spelling? cos for me it's working fine, a wrong spelling will be underlined red
<oscarvillota> ##wubi
<digdeep> I found gnome has more supports, e.g. tutorials, apps. KDE has better look, as you mention. (It still has many supports)
<dfrey> shanipribadi: I have the "AutoSpellCheck" option enabled in the toolbar, but nothing ever gets underlines
<shanipribadi> dfrey:hmm.. what language are you using?
<shanipribadi> dfrey: perhaps it's a dictionary problem? or wrong language?
<shanipribadi> dfrey: when you press f7, what are the choices of language?
<shanipribadi> well, the amount of support depends of the amount of people using gnome, considering that more people are using ubuntu than kubuntu, than there would be more  gnome user, right?
<digdeep> sure
<ejat> can some help me on this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/192168/
<dfrey> shanipribadi: I figured it out.  I had my default language set to "English (Canada)", but there was no dictionary for that, so I just changed my default language to "English (UK)"
<shanipribadi> dfrey:okay
<shanipribadi> ejat: where do you get the kdebase-workspace-dev package from?
<shanipribadi> ejat:apparently libkephal.so is included in kdebase-workspace-bin for jaunty, while it is included In kdebase-workspace-dev for karmic. The conflict is between those two.
<shanipribadi> ejat: you may try ti upgrade the kdebase-workspace-bin to karmic version first, then do the upgrade kdebase-workspace-dev
<shanipribadi> ejat: im not sure why there is difference between those two. you'll have to contact the packager, or someone who knows more.
<lemon_> hi all !!
<lemon_> É cúbuntu na veia !!!!!!!!!!!
<lemon_> Algum brasileiro sem ter o que fazer ai tb ?
<lemon_> Someone develop in prolog ??????
<kdean06> Is the radeonHD driver in Jaunty capable of KDE's desktop effects?
<ARMENIAN> how do you set the startup applications?
<hateball> ARMENIAN: one way is to put scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ARMENIAN> hateball: well like Gnome had a startup applications menu, I was wondering whether KDE has something similar
<hateball> ARMENIAN: It probably has, not normally on KDE so I dont remember... But there's bound to be a gui of sorts :)
<ARMENIAN> hateball: well thanks anyway :D just wondering, what u running?
<hateball> ARMENIAN: Usually GNOME, tho I'll be looking to move to XFCE or LXDE soonish
<ARMENIAN> hateball: why, don't tell me gnome isnt running well on ur comp that's why u downgrading
<hateball> ARMENIAN: My google-fu either fails, or the only way to run startup stuff in KDE is manually adding scripts
<hateball> ARMENIAN: Well I run GNOME at home, but I'll be changing to a netbook at work. Also... we have a thinclient solution, but with both GNOME and KDE moving towards needing compositing, I need to look at other options
<ARMENIAN> hateball: lol, i hope KDE has a menu for it, I've been using KDE for only a couple hours now, but form what I've seen everything is harder to find than in gnome but has more features and options than gnome even if they are more confusing
<ARMENIAN> sad thing is it has already crashed once since i used it and ive only been using for liek 2 hours
<hateball> ARMENIAN: GNOME can be confusing too, just open gconf-editor -_-
<GS3User007> i failed to notice that knetworkmanager wasn't connected to my network before attempting to install wicd. Aptitude went ahead and uninstalled knetworkmanager, then failed to install wicd. I tried installing wicd from the .deb, but I apparently lack a large number of dependencies. Is there a way to reinstall knetworkmanager and co from the cd?
<ARMENIAN> hateball: right now im between kde and gnome, don't know what I will use I was using gnome for like over 2 weeks but just gave kde a try and im liking it
<hateball> ARMENIAN: Use whatever works I say :) KDE has a much nicer windowmanager than GNOME, if you're into flashy effects and what not
<ARMENIAN> hateball: the thing is gnome has compiz :D
<hateball> ARMENIAN: Well KWin has most of the stuff Compiz has...
<GS3User007> yeah
<hateball> Without the need of nasty hacks
<GS3User007> compositing is built in
<hateball> Metacity has compositing as well, but it's not... great
<ARMENIAN> hateball: yep, u're right, but what I found was that compiz runs much more smoothly, Kwin effects are kind of laggy on my computer
<hateball> ARMENIAN: As I said, use whatever works ;)
<ARMENIAN> hateball: :D
 * hateball goes back to fiddling with zimbra...
<ARMENIAN> hateball: overall I like gnome more especially the native apps but then again kde isnt too shabby with all the different widgets and allowing u to put live shortcuts to folders on ur desktop
<ARMENIAN> tough, tough :D
<hateball> ARMENIAN: That's why there's choice :)
<davidkali> choice choice choice
<hateball> Personally... I do prefer a clean stylish look, with no extra bloat
<davidkali> we have no choice, we're just gonna go with what we like
<ARMENIAN> lol, wouldve been better if there was no choice, then I'd just be forced to use one because there wouldnt be another :P
<davidkali> and i like gentoo!
<davidkali> *cough* I mean kubuntu
<ARMENIAN> lol
<davidkali> gentoo is so outdated! :)
<HollowPoint> If you've got the time Gentoo is one of the best operating systems in existance, let alone distributions
<davidkali> Oh, speaking of which, can apt compile programs from source if I ask it to?
<HollowPoint> I believe there is a command yes
<davidkali> hrmm. okay, lets see if I can find one
<HollowPoint> man apt-get :D
<ARMENIAN> who has the time? :P
<davidkali> I was wondering through more like the package managers
<hateball> davidkali: apt-source
<HollowPoint> I used to, and since I'm single again I'm wondering if I might
<hateball> Normally the binaries have sane compileflags tho... and the 1-2% gain *really* isnt worth the time :p
<davidkali> hey with some new computers, its all a matter of just backgrounding it. :)
<davidkali> It can be on the laptops
<davidkali> Reduce load, stop the damn things from overheating
<HollowPoint> yeah agreed the speed differences these days on modern hardware and multi-threaded processing built into programs etc aren't really worth it, but the experience is, IF you have the time
<hateball> Go skydiving if you want an experience ;b
<davidkali> been there, fell that
<HollowPoint> nah I prefer experiences with only a 0.11111111% chance of killing me I'm afraid
<HollowPoint> plus I'm a geek, not a thrill seeker
<hateball> Fair enough :D
<davidkali> You have a higher chance of dying in the bathroom than 0.11_
<davidkali> Higher chance of dying if you don't use the bathroom too.
<HollowPoint> which is why I only shave once every couple of weeks, don't use anything electrical in the bathroom and don't keep dangerous chemicals in there :D
<davidkali> Never know when you'll impale yourself on a cactus or a holly bush
<davidkali> Okay, you need to crack a window hollowpoint
<HollowPoint> lmao
<HollowPoint> I have a day job which gets me out, I'm not paranoid, just don't see much point in deliberately putting myself at risk of certain stuff
<davidkali> there is no point to it, just do it!
<davidkali> with a pair of nikes on so you can run when the cops come. :)
<HollowPoint> lol my ex thinks that way too, works for her, not for me.
<davidkali> so if you don't like risk, why you try out linux?
<HollowPoint> I like risk, I just like living too
<davidkali> okay okay
<HollowPoint> I like fast cars and bikes for example
<HollowPoint> many normal everyday people who WOULD go skydiving would say I'm stupid for going to track days and riding motorbikes
<digdeep> * watching wild hog
<ARMENIAN> wow
<ARMENIAN> KDE just crashed for second time in 2 hours
<HollowPoint> If I die at 175mph in a fatal crash at Silverstone I'm having fun, if I go splat onto some concrete after 5 minutes of falling with no parachute I die quite unhappy lol
<ARMENIAN> very unstable? or is it me?
<HollowPoint> ARMENIAN, KDE what on what?
<ARMENIAN> KDE on Ubuntu
<ARMENIAN> newest KDE
<HollowPoint> 4.2.2 or dev branch?
<ARMENIAN> on newest Ubuntu :P
<davidkali> Whats newest? :) I have Kubuntu 9.10 alpha 1
<ARMENIAN> idk w.e. sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-Desktop gets u :P
<HollowPoint> and Ubuntu or Kubuntu? Also you talking dev Ubuntu or stable release?
<digdeep> how do I play .3gp file with sound
<HollowPoint> digdeep install vlc
<ARMENIAN> it's ubuntu with kde installed afterwards
<HollowPoint> ok so it's not dev release of KDE but what release of Ubuntu?
<digdeep> vlc complains missing samr
<HollowPoint> Jaunty ?
<ARMENIAN> yep
<digdeep> realplayer complains missing video/X-RN-MP4
<ARMENIAN> first time i opened up an im window in pidgin and bam a crash i could move mouse but coudlnt click anything or do anything
<HollowPoint> ARMENIAN try just installing Kubuntu Jaunty instead?
<ARMENIAN> second time the video signal to my monitor just went out of nowhere
<HollowPoint> digdeep maybe the file is the problem? I'
<HollowPoint> I have played 3gp files in VLC many times, in Kubuntu and been fine
<ARMENIAN> i mean im just testing it been running gnome on ubuntu for 2 weeks fine just installed KDE like 2 hours ago and so far these two problems not good not good
<digdeep> HollowPoint: pretty sure codes is missing, since every 3gp file does
<HollowPoint> yeah I've had problems before installing KDE onto Ubuntu as opposed to just installing Kubuntu
<HollowPoint> digdeep, what version of kubuntu are you running? Did you compile VLC or install from source? Do you have codec packs installed?
<ARMENIAN> HollowPoint: yeah but this is linux it shouldnt do that :P
<HollowPoint> lol ARMENIAN Linux is unfortunately still prone to more problems than certain other OS's and always will be for the simple fact that it's so customizable and configurable
<shanipribadi> ARMENIAN: perhaps there's conflict somewhere? im runnin kubuntu and it's pretty stable.. (except the effin binary wireless driver)
<HollowPoint> I'm running Jaunty, have been since Intrepid and simply ran the update, no problems here with stability
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: well i dont have wireless so i dont have that problem lol, but yeah idk never had teh problem with gnome, could just be bad luck and itll run great after now, who knows
<digdeep> HollowPoint: Jaunty, install from source, not sure which codec packs
<shanipribadi> digdeep:if im not mistaken mplayer has complete codec for 3gp, but youll need to get it from medibuntu
<HollowPoint> digdeep, if you installed VLC from source you may have missed the flag for the codecs, if you install VLC from the repos as a binary it'll run almost any media file without having to install seperate codecs
<HollowPoint> not really any advantages to installing VLC from source, it's not like Amarok or Firefox etc where a nightly build can give you a very different experience, more features etc
<ogzy> any suggestion about desktop recording fro KDE3, except from xvidcap and krecordmydesktop, they are not working well on KDE
<HollowPoint> never had a problem with krecordmydesktop
<shanipribadi> ARMENIAN: i installed another wm in ubuntu once before (some light wm, dont remember which) , weird things happen on it.
<HollowPoint> KDE itself is fantastic, as is Kubuntu, as is Ubuntu etc, but once you try and crossover to what it wasn't built on, you start to get problems
<ogzy> HollowPoint: the one at the Hardy repo has already a bug, i couldnt record and save
<ARMENIAN1> hey back
<ARMENIAN1> wow why does my name have a 1 on the end?
<HollowPoint> ogzy, I ran it on hardy without any problems but I'm 2 infront now on Jaunty
<shanipribadi> crash again?
<ARMENIAN> there
<ARMENIAN> yeah it crashed again
<ARMENIAN> i think i know the cause
<shanipribadi> what is it?
<ARMENIAN> 1 of two things
<ogzy> HollowPoint: i installed and tried got errors, was trying to install from source which i encounter with Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! error, although libx11-dev is installed
<ARMENIAN> well what i was doing when it crashed was i was minimizing and opening windows really fast
<davidkali> Eh...
<ARMENIAN> im thinking the KDE animations are either causing my video card to overheat or somehting that's why I no longer get a signal but the computer is still on, or KDE is just crashing
<ARMENIAN> idk never had the problem in Gnome, I'm in Gnome right now
<ARMENIAN> I use Compiz no problems, maybe if i turn the effects off in Kwin it wont happen idk
<shanipribadi> well, the graphic is slower in kde for me compared to gnome.
<ARMENIAN> yep same
<shanipribadi> i dont know if it's driver problems, or that generally kde is heavier on graphic side
<ARMENIAN> its a little more laggy
<shanipribadi> but yes.. i got lockups if i do things very fast, but i think it's cause of my wireless, cos it also happened with gnome
<shanipribadi> anyway.. could it be that there's gnome programs running that's in conflict with kde?
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: well like using KDE i opened an im window in pidgin and it crashed my whole computer except for the cursor crashed
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: actually pidgin is running that might be it idk
<shanipribadi> well, ive never tried pidgin in kde, so idk.
<shanipribadi> i ran pidgin on gnome, but now that im using kde in kubuntu, i use kopete
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: yeah idk, didn't try kopete
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: so what was ur reason for switching?
<shanipribadi> ARMENIAN: haha.. im just bored with the looks of gnome in ubuntu, i was using hardy
<shanipribadi> ARMENIAN: so when jaunty came out i decided to try kubuntu
<shanipribadi> ARMENIAN: i didnt try intrepid, cos there was no rt kernel.
<ARMENIAN> rT?
<shanipribadi> linux-rt, realtime kernel
<shanipribadi> for music
<shanipribadi> im getting used to the apps in kde, they still need improvements though, cos of the Migration from kde3
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: idk im not really a fan of apps in kde especially amarok
<ARMENIAN> yet i really like apps in gnome such as pidgin
<shanipribadi> the only thing that is a real problem for me is that there is no gnash binary for konqueror, the one in the repo is broken, and the status is wontfix cause of no maintainer. so i had to use adobe flash
<ARMENIAN> u use konqureur lol i use firefos
<ARMENIAN> firefox*
<shanipribadi> well.. amarok still needs some work done, cos most of the work was for porting it to kde4
<shanipribadi> well, konqueror was already available so i did not need to download anything, im lazy for that kind of thing
<ARMENIAN> shanipribadi: well what annoyed me is i think when i used amarok, it created empty folders with the name of artists and stuff
<shanipribadi> anyway.. i like the Access Keys feature for konqueror
<shanipribadi> empty folders? where?
<shanipribadi> what i dont like in amarok is that you cant search in filenames. It was available on the old amarok for kde3, but not here.
<vbgunz> cchrist almighty, kmail is so slow, its every slow quote ever put together... what in the world is causing it to be so slow? last thing I did was a search *but* kmail crashed over that... then now on every start its just terrible :(
<shanipribadi> is it only kmail that is slow? or also other kde apps?
<digdeep> 3gp problem solved --> Install medibuntu and mplayer
<digdeep> does kubuntu (jaunty) uses alsa for sound by default?
<shanipribadi> it has phonon, alsa is supported
<shanipribadi> i think
<digdeep> I have pulseaudio & alsa installed, is there a way to pick which one to use?
<HollowPoint> System Settings
<digdeep> HollowPoint: in System Settings: 1st one: HDA Intel (ALC885 Analog), 2nd one PulseAudio
<digdeep> The HDA Intel always fails to work, then kubuntu uses PulseAudio
<HollowPoint> the first one is Alsa
<HollowPoint> join #ALSA and ask in there, no doubt someone will know
<t1000> hi
<HollowPoint> hi
<digdeep> ic
<max_> Hi, I reccently got a laptop and put Kubuntu on it. The nvidia in it supports resolution up to 2500xsomething but the highest i can set it in the nvidia settings is 1366x768. Does anyone know how i can use a larger resolution?
<HollowPoint> are you sure you've got the right Nvidia driver installed?
<HollowPoint> how big is your screen though, why would you want anything larger than 1366X768 on a laptop?
<max_> Yes im sure its the right driver. The screen is 16" widescreen.
<max_> And i want something bigger because im just use to it.
<max_> I like really large resolutions, allows me to multitask better.
<HollowPoint> so it's the Nvidia 183 driver?
<max_> 137.
<max_> 173*
<HollowPoint> do you know the model of the carD?
<max_> GeForce 8200M G
<shanipribadi> what's the maximum resolution supported by the laptop monitor
<max_> How can i find that out?
<shanipribadi> emm.. im not sure..
<shanipribadi> cos the resolution is also limited by the monitor
<HollowPoint> you should be using http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<HollowPoint> that driver, so 173 is NOT the right driver
<max_> Well its the one Kubuntu installed for me, so i just assumed it was.
<HollowPoint> yeah, unfortunately it doesn't always install the BEST driver for EVERY NVidia card
<HollowPoint> 185 is the one Nvidia recommends for that card on 32 bit linux
<max_> Alright, ill try and install that.
<HollowPoint> I suggest downloading it, reading the instructions very carefully and even printing them off before you start to try and install it though
<HollowPoint> that is not as simple as point and click like the default ubuntu way
<max_> Im comfortable in a terminal.
<HollowPoint> comfortable with terminal if you fuck up your xorg.conf and can't get back to a GUI?
<max_> Yes
<max_> Ive done that.
<max_> Several times.
<HollowPoint> ok, sweet
<HollowPoint> :D
<HollowPoint> have to check in here, not everyone has
<max_> Indeed.
<max_> Well damn, i cant install it with x-server running,.
<shanipribadi> anyway. i just googled.. and most 16 inch lcd monitor has resolution of 1366 x 768, just in case.
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> i need to remove kubuntu-desktop and all kde packages.. cause i use this system only over konsle/ssh.. no X needed..
<noaXess> i think i can do that with sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop kde kde*
<noaXess> or is there any other, better solution?
<ziroday> noaXess: you need X for konsole
<shanipribadi> i think he meant console.
<shanipribadi> command line
<shanipribadi> not the kde apps konsole
<shanipribadi> well, if you want to save disk then uninstalling kde is the surest way. but if not, you should be able to disable gdm, though im not sure how
<noaXess> ziroday: i don't start kdm if the system run's.. i mean commando line :)
<noaXess> shanipribadi: jep ;)
<cortex_sk> noaXess: try "sudo tasksel" and remove kubuntu desktop
<noaXess> shanipribadi: how to disable gdm/kdm: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<noaXess> cortex_sk: aha.. ok..
<rodrigo> hola
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone, i am on kubuntu 9,04 64. after doing an update just now, konqueror is removed.when i try to re install it it says kdebase-data is needed,but not going to be installed. what the heck is hapening??plz help!
<rodrigo> "que es esto?"
<shanipribadi> update? try to check what is causing the conflict.. i use aptitude as my package manager
<goshawk> Assurbanipal: did you go in karmic?
<Assurbanipal> goshawk: i hope not!
<Assurbanipal> how to check!?
<max_> Who was just helping me with a graphics problem on a laptop?
<Assurbanipal> but i just checked kde version and got me on 4.2.9!
<shanipribadi> what.. 4.2.9?
<shanipribadi> my jaunty is 4.2.2
<Assurbanipal> yes!plz help me go back!
<shanipribadi> hey max.. did it work? the upgrade?
<shanipribadi> it could be that you accidentally allow experimental updates
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: how i fix it?!?
<goshawk> Assurbanipal: run lsb_release -a
<max_> shanipribadi: No, it didnt. I had to remove my current nvidia driver for it to install. So i removed that, booted up, just got a terminal so i ran the sh script from there. The install went ok (i thought) it said it was successifully installed. But then after i rebooted i wasnt able to start x.
<Assurbanipal> No LSB modules are available.
<Assurbanipal> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Assurbanipal> Description:    Ubuntu 9.04
<Assurbanipal> Release:        9.04
<Assurbanipal> Codename:       jaunty
<shanipribadi> max_: you cant even start x manually? hmm, try asking HollowPoint, im not very familiar with X setups
<max_> shanipribadi: I tried starting x manually and it didnt work. I had to do a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" just to get it to where it would boot up using w/e driver im on right now (versa i assume)
<HollowPoint> you need to type /etc/init.d/kdm start
<HollowPoint> as YOU, not root
<max_> Oh darn.
<max_> Lemme write that down and try again.
<HollowPoint> max follow these steps mate ok>?
<max_> Sure.
<Assurbanipal> can someone help me guys?
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: open system settings
<HollowPoint> make sure you have build-essential and your kernel sources installed which changes from version to version
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: ok
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: then open Add and remove software
<HollowPoint> download the driver from Nvidia (Done I know) then make it executable
<max_> How do i make it exectuable?
<HollowPoint> then drop to virtual terminal 4
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: did it
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: choose settings,and click edit sources
<Carnage\> HollowPoint: You're sure that you can run /etc/init.d/kdm as ordinary user?!
<shanipribadi> max: chmod +x
<HollowPoint> to make executable go to a terminal and type "sudo chmod 777 /home/alex/nvidia-XXXX.tar
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: check the updates tab
<HollowPoint> or .bin infact lol
<HollowPoint> yes Carnage, positive
<HollowPoint> anyway, once it's executable you need to drop to virtual terminal 4
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: and then what?
<max_> HollowPoint: The file i downloaded from nvidia is a .run
<HollowPoint> Alt + Ctrl F4 drops you to virtual terminal
<HollowPoint> yeah I corrected myself later on max
<HollowPoint> :D
<max_> Oh, ok, lol.
<HollowPoint> once you're in the virtual terminal you'll need to type "/etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: which ones are checked? mine only says Important security update, and recommended
<HollowPoint> then "sh /home/alex/desktop/Nvidia-XXXX.bin"
<Assurbanipal> prereleased and unsupported are checked too
<HollowPoint> then follow the instructions, do not download anything from the web so select no to the first and ok to accept
<HollowPoint> then if it all builds correctly you can start kdm again with "/etc/init.d/kdm start"
<max_> HollowPoint: So make it executable BEFORE i go to the other virtual terminal?
<HollowPoint> doesn't matter really, you can do it in the virtual terminal if you like
<max_> Ok, im going to go do that now then, I'll report back in a few.
<max_> Thanks alot for the help.
<HollowPoint> so long as it's executable BEFORE you run the sh /home/alex/Nb..... etc
<max_> Gotcha.
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: that's the culprit, those ones makes you update to karmic if im not mistaken, disable those two.
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: ok,not what
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: now you need to update the source list, (from console is sudo apt-get update) and revert the packages to a save version
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: i think you have to do it manually, but im not sure, use a package manager for it.
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: ok done that,how i get back to kde 4.2.4?
<max_> HollowPoint: i made it executable, but when i tried to run /etc/init.d/kdm stop it said "no such file or directory"
<HollowPoint> erm
<HollowPoint> that's interesting
<HollowPoint> you on Jaunty?
<max_> Yes i am.
<shanipribadi> hmm, max, when you remove nvidia driver, di it remove anything else?
<max_> But, i am using kde3
<HollowPoint> and you typed EXACTLY "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" ?
<max_> Yes
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: ??how do i remove 4.2.9 (kde 4.3beta) and get back to kde 4.2.4?
<HollowPoint> shouldn't make a difference max, if you bring up a console now and type ls /etc/init.d/ what do you get?
<max_> "bash: /etc/init.d/: is a directory"
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: you have to downgrade the packages that are kde4.3 beta, which package manager are you using?
<Assurbanipal> i have synaptic
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: i have synaptic
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: hmm, im not really sure, but there should be a choice to enforce older version
<shanipribadi> check in the toolbar
<shanipribadi> anyone here knows how to downgrade packages with synaptic?
<shanipribadi> max_: you sure you type ls /etc/init.d/ ??
<Assurbanipal> is it in package->force version option ??
<max_> yes, i even retyped it several times to make sure
<Assurbanipal> and there choose kde 4,2?
<shanipribadi> hmm, maybe it is..
<Assurbanipal> i ll try it
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: ok, im not sure which packages that you need to downgrade, it depends on what you accidentally over-upgraded before
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a command that keeps giving me > instead of a prompt even after issuing the command on a single line
<shanipribadi> max_: trying cd /etc/init.d then do ls there
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to why
<max_> HollowPoint: when im in ttyl4 i can go that folder, and if i just tell it "kdm" it says "the program 'kdm' is not currently installed"
<shanipribadi> eagles: there's an open quote
<HollowPoint> oh dear max
<max_> Ah, since i am using kde3 its kdm-kde3
<HollowPoint> ah right
<max_> So ill go back and try it like that,
<HollowPoint> because you've downgraded to kde3
<HollowPoint> that'll work then
<max_> Lol, downgraded.
<max_> Ok, im going to try that and ill report back in here (hopefully saying it worked)
<max_> Thanks for all the help so far
<shanipribadi> good luck there
<noaXess> cortex_sk: sudo tasksel just removed the metapackage kubuntu-dekstop
<shanipribadi> noaXess: you might have to remove the packages manually, try removing kdebase-bin
<noaXess> shanipribadi: but that wouldn't remove all kde packages..
<Assurbanipal> someone plz help me out of this!
<shanipribadi> noaXess: kdebase-bin, kdebase-runtime, and check whatever left manually
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: it didnt worked?
<noaXess> shanipribadi: ok.. this packages are allready uninstalled with tasksel.. right..
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: no it doesnt work!tell me which package managet to use and i will switch to it,so u know the way to tell me how to downgrade
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: i use aptitude from the command line, there you only need to choose an older version to install, and it will automatically remove the newer version
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: but it's a bit of a hassle to search for packages.
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: ok,can u guide me thrpugh plz!
<noaXess> shanipribadi: hm.. there are a ot of kde packages left on system
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: I'll try..
<shanipribadi> noaXess: that means there are a lot of checkmarks to filled :-p, i dont think there's a metapackage to uninstall everything..
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: so have you run aptitude?
<Assurbanipal> shanipribadi: yes
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: to access the toolbar press ctrl-t
<Assurbanipal> ok
<Assurbanipal> now?
<max_> HollowPoint: No go, again. X wouldnt start,
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: search for the package you wish to downgrade by pressing / (slash) or from the toolbar
<Assurbanipal> which package will that be?
<HollowPoint> did you type /etc/init.d/kdm start or /etc/init.d/kdm-kde3 start ?
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: hmm, try searching for konqueror package, then press + (plus) to install it
<max_> kdm-kde3
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: is there any conflict? if it is, then press e to examine
<Assurbanipal> but i must downgrade
<max_> i made it executable, then did "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde3 stop" did "sudo sh filename" went though everything there, told it not to download anything, told it to replace xorg. it said it was successful, then i did "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde3 start"
<noaXess> look at this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/192284/
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: you wanted to install konqueror right? i think aptitude will show you which packages are giving you problem, then you can downgrade those packages
<noaXess> just uninstalled all kde packages.. but kio-umountwrapper can't be removed..
<shanipribadi> anyway, i have to go afk for a while.. 2 or 3 minutes..
<noaXess> any tip
<shanipribadi> Assurbanipal: so ... is there any packages that is said to be conflicting?
<shanipribadi> noaXess: i dont have any package called kio-umountwrapper, where did you get it?
<noaXess> shanipribadi: don't know it, it's should be a part of kde/dolphin..
<shanipribadi> noaXess: there are some bugs regarding cannot uninstalling kio-umountwrapper, try googling it
<noaXess> shanipribadi: ok.. will try that
<shanipribadi> anyway here's a guide to remove kubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Guest48290> free proxy that work ???
<Guest48290> dear all, free proxy that's work
<shanipribadi> try googling
<shanipribadi> there's too many to list here
<Guest48290> just one that works for example
<chris__> hi
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu 9.04 yesterday, and will be running kde for the next month, to try it out
<ChrisBuchholz> there's some things nagging me though, already - i've always heard that kde had build-in global menu, like that on mac and the Gnome GlobalMenu? I can't find it anywhere
<chris__> hi
<shanipribadi> 200.174.85.193
<chris__> i didn't get the the update was kde 4.3 beta. is there a way to downgrade again?
<shanipribadi> there was a kde 4.3 update?
<ChrisBuchholz> And i can't find anything that indicates support for ical calendars and google contacts, like i know it from evolutions
<chris__> ChrisBuchholz: kontact does not have ical support. at least for now. it is planned though. maybe it's in kde 4.3? if you want to use ical google "gcaldaemon"
<shanipribadi> chris_: i think you have to downgrade every packages manually.
<ChrisBuchholz> okay, i'll try gcaldaemon
<chris__> shanipribadi: yes, and it deinstalled konqueror!
<chris__> why is the beta in ppa anyway?
<shanipribadi> chris_: someone just came here, like 30 minutes ago with the same problem. hehe.. I did not know if he manages to fix it.
<ChrisBuchholz> chris__: it says no package called gcaldaemon
<chris__> ChrisBuchholz: you have to google it
<ChrisBuchholz> oh, ah
<chris__> or google using google calendar with kontact
<ipavkovic> hi
<shanipribadi> hi
<ipavkovic> using "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"  I get a dependency problem: "kdegraphics: Depends: okular (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) but 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1 is installed". Has anyone an idea how to solve this?
<chris__> ipavkovic: read the topic of this channel
<chris__> this really pisses me off
<ipavkovic> I already read the topic
<ipavkovic> perhaps you can point me to which of the statements you refer?
<shanipribadi> kde 4.3 still has dependency problem
<chris__> they could have warned us that they are going to put beta packages in ppa.
<chris__> "Do not install KDE 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there still are dependency issues"
<shanipribadi> i thought that was the point of having a ppa, for testing of beta packages?
<shanipribadi> anyway, does everyone have the ppa on by default?
<chris__> there is a kubuntu-experimental ppa. what's the point of this then?
<shanipribadi> oh.. i c..
<ipavkovic> I wanted to install 4.2.4 update and not 4.3 beta
<chris__> i deliberately switched this off cause i need a production-ready system. argh
<ChrisBuchholz> what about the globalmenu? I can't find it anywhere
<chris__> ipavkovic: use the adept replacement updater (dunno its name). it blocks the beta packages
<shanipribadi> well, i never turn on the ppa updates, cos i have problems in the past with experimental updates there
<chris__> do not use synaptic. cause it doesn't
<shanipribadi> Kpackagekit
<tsimpson> ipavkovic: you must have the experimental PPA, kdegraphics depends on okular (>= 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1)
<chris__> great. imap is broken as well
<shanipribadi> synaptic doesn;t? how come? i thought the sources.list are for every packagemanager
<shanipribadi> ChrisBuchholz: what's a globalmenu?
<ChrisBuchholz> you know the menubar - having that a globalplace like on macs or the gnome extension GNOME GlobalMenu
<Pconfig> chris__: you have the blocked updates issue aswell?
<ipavkovic> chris_ : thanks for the advice. I am using apt directly as I had problems with synaptics and kpackagekit in the past
<chris__> btw. kpackagekit is buggy. doesn't let me commit any changes. says i do not have enough privileges
<ChrisBuchholz> http://abz89.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/a.png like that, where you have the menubar on the top panel
<chris__> ChrisBuchholz: unfortunately, kde 4 is not as flexible in this regard as kde 3 used to be (not matter what they say). but you can set up a top panel
<chris__> Pconfig: yes, and i made the mistake to install them. do not install them unless you want to beta test
<ChrisBuchholz> chris__: a top panel wont do anything since i need to get the menubar from somewhere
<Pconfig> chris__: i have my own svn build for testing :| i don't understand why they put these updates in this PPA
<shanipribadi> you can do that? that's cool, i don't know that though for kde4
<chris__> oh, that one. well try kde apps. maybe there is a plasmoid for this
<NicoFr38> after having installed the 4.3 beta (the mistake of the day :p) is there a way to switch back to 4.2.4 ?
<chris__> Pconfig: exactly. thanks
<ipavkovic> tsimpson: I see, it seems that I already got some experimental packages. I will downgrade them
<chris__> NicoFr38: same problem here
<shanipribadi> there's a lot then
<chris__> again, why do we have an experimental ppa?
<NicoFr38> I gess lots of ppl will have the same :)
<tsimpson> chris__: because people want it
<chris__> tsimpson: and why don't they put beta packages in there then?
<Pconfig> tsimpson: then let them use the experimental PPA for experimental stuff?
<shanipribadi> guys. i checked the launchpad page.. and kde4.3beta is on ppa experimental.
<tsimpson> Pconfig: the 4.3 packages are experimental
<shanipribadi> the normal kubuntu ppa, is only 4.2.4
<Pconfig> huh
<tsimpson> chris__: they do
<chris__> i see
<Pconfig> well, for some reason they pop up in my update manager and i DON'T have kubuntu-experimental in my sources.list
<chris__> me too
<tsimpson> Pconfig: it's deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu
<chris__> i have nothing against beta testing. but on a pc of my choice.
<chris__> tsimpson: that's not the point. the beta packages are in the stable ppa
<tsimpson> it's not in the normal http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu repo
<Pconfig> i only have these two lines
<Pconfig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Pconfig> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<tsimpson> chris__: I have the normal repo, and don't have any 4.3 packages
<Pconfig> have you done apt-get update today?
<chris__> well, Pconfig and I do
<tsimpson> "Backports of new versions of KDE for Kubuntu which are not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports."
<Pconfig> tsimpson: i see, so they come from the backports one
<Pconfig> tsimpson: so there's now way to have amarok 2.1 + kde 4.2.4?
<tsimpson> seems so: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<shanipribadi> yup..backports got 4.3beta
<shanipribadi> it's really weird..
<chris__> why?
<chris__> it's a beta, not a 'beta backport'
<tsimpson> Pconfig: probably with the neon packages
<chris__> the neon packages do not inferfere with the rest of the system
<tsimpson> probably because they are planned to go into jaunty-backports
<tsimpson> still, not sure if it should be there
<Pconfig> my feeling tells me they shouldn't put it there until kde 4.3 is released as stable
<chris__> my feeling is sb messed up. could have been me :-)
<chris__> kde 4.3 is not coming out until late july
<NicoFr38> anyway, is there a way to find which packages are in 4.3 installed on the systeme ?
<shanipribadi> with synaptic you can do a search on version right?
<tsimpson> NicoFr38: one way is: dpkg -l | grep '4:4.2.90'
<chris__> those with 4.2.90
<shanipribadi> that
<shanipribadi> that's an easier one..
<Pconfig> glad i didn't press the install all updates button :p
<chris__> that hurt
<shanipribadi> is there any way to find out our install history.
<ComradeHaz> shanipribadi: with aptitiude?
<NicoFr38> tks tsimpson
<chris__> apt is such an advanced system. why isn't there a downgrade to last version option?
<shanipribadi> ComradeHaz: yes, aptitude?
<ComradeHaz> sure, less /var/log/aptitude
<shanipribadi> ComradeHaz: if i install packages with dpkg i or apt-get install then i should look the log in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<chris__> ok. i did this
<ComradeHaz> wellk, yes. Although I think you'll find aptitude get dpkg to do stuff for it too. So you'll find your dpkg logs are vast and pretty dense.
<chris__> i went to /var/cache/apt/archives and did 'sudpo dpkg -i --force-all *jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb'
<ComradeHaz> dunno about apt-get, as far as I'm concerned it's just about obsolete
<ct529> strange question .... I "ssh -X" into a server .... when I am there I try to "sudo ODBCConfig" .... when I do that the system returns an error because it says it cannot set the display .... is that normal? is there any special kubuntu setting that does not allow you to do so?
<ChrisBuchholz> also, the UI font(not the render of webpages) in firefox are really big - much bigger than all the other text in other apps. Is there a fix for this?
<Pconfig> ct529: does anything start when you're connected throug X?
<ct529> Pconfig: what do you mean? I can sudo normally, and can run any application including GUIs as normal user
<Pconfig> ct529: that's what i meant, no idea then, never tried it, sorry
<chris__> ok it should be 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all *4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_i386.deb'
<ct529> Pconfig: thanks in any case for trying :)
<Pconfig> ct529, does gksu work instead of sudo?
<ct529> Pconfig: I will try!
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<ct529> Pconfig: but need to install it
<Pconfig> yes
<contrast> Anyone using the KDE 4.3 beta 2 packages from the kubuntu-ppa/backports repo?
<Pconfig> contrast: some people that din't really want to use it i guess ;)
<intreq> Hay guys
<chris__> i told synaptics to force version 4.2.4 and it upgraded everything to 4.2.90. what the f***?
<contrast> chris__: do you have the kubuntu backports ppa enabled?
<aspire> ola alguien ke me pueda ayudar para entrar por telnet a una makina
<chris__> contrast: yes
<contrast> chris__: does 4.2.90 seem to be working ok? i was wondering if i should try upgrading to it.
<Pconfig> !es | aspira
<ubottu> aspira: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chris__> contrast: don't
<chris__> it deinstalls konqueror
<chris__> for example
<chris__> and imap is also broken
<hoopsy> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<contrast> chris__: disable that repo, reload, then in Synaptic, go to Origin -> Local/main and Local/universe, sort by Installed Version, select all the 4.2.90 packages and Force version 4.2.4
<contrast> Konqueror I could do without, but imap's a must. Thanks for the info.
<ipavkovic> ok, recovered from 4.3beta packages leaking from backport ppa
<ipavkovic> thanks for your hints
<chris__> contrast: it's not working. synaptic only chooses two packages to downgrade
<chris__> ipavkovic: how did you do it?
<shanipribadi> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<Wikie> I'm having problems playing MP3 files with Amarok. It simply complains "Too many errors encountered in playlist. Playback stopped.".
<Wikie> Looked around the web, libxine1-ffmpeg is installed, phonon-backend-xine is.
<Space_Man> clean your playlist
<Wikie> did
<Wikie> won't play any mp3 file
<_nkvorn> hey guys I have kubuntu 9.04 and I m having sound problems. it seems I can't have 2 applications use the sound system at the same time
<_nkvorn> any ideas?
<Wikie> _nkvorn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20more%20than%20one%20application%20to%20use%20the%20soundcard%20at%20the%20same%20time
<Wikie> Kinda outdated though.
<_nkvorn> Wikie: i tried aoss but still i cant have a second application use sound :(
<Wikie> hmm
<Pconfig> _nkvorn: is one of the applications amarok?
<_nkvorn> no
<_nkvorn> from aoos vls
<ipavkovic> chris_: mostly manual work, I used your suggestion to install most of the 4.2.4 packages
<_nkvorn> oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<_nkvorn> vlc*
<contrast> Isn't PulseAudio supposed to allow more than one program to use the soundcard at once?
<ipavkovic> I checked with "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep 4.2.90 | cut -d" " -f3
<Pconfig> _nkvorn: try going to sysmte settings ==> multimedia and put your soundcard and pulseaudio above OSS
<ipavkovic> which packages I have to check
<ipavkovic> with apt-cache showpkg <name> I saw the corresponding 4.2.4 packages if where are any
<ipavkovic> if no I removed the package
<ipavkovic> chris_: as you mentioned at the beginning: 4.3 beta packages are for experienced users :)
<contrast> _nkvorn: if you get that working, please let me know. i've been trying to have my music player playing while still having the sound from games for ages.
<_nkvorn> Pconfig: sound card is first, pulseAudio second. nothing else is shown
<Pconfig> _nkvorn: what backends are listed in the backends tab?
<sancho21> How to add samba shared printer into my KDE4?
<sancho21> I've checked "show printers shared by other systems".
<_nkvorn> Pconfig: xine only
<sancho21> But, how to prove it works?
<shadeslayer> sancho21: try printing a test page?
<chris__> ipavkovic: so you still have some 4.2.90 packages?
<Pconfig> _nkvorn: no idea then, sorry
<sancho21> No, I've add it yet. I see no printer in smb://theothercomputerwithprinter
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: hey...you have jde 4.3 beta 2?
<shadeslayer> *kde
<sancho21> I havent't add the printer yet
<shadeslayer> i got upgraded too....by mistake :P
<sancho21> I don't know the printer's name
<ipavkovic> chris_: no, not anymore. I restored 4.2.4 packages if the exist and threw away 4.2.90 packages if there were no 4.2.4 replacement
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: could you tell me how to do that??
<shanipribadi> [16:36:10] <ipavkovic> I checked with "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep 4.2.90 | cut -d" " -f3
<chris__> ipavkovic: i got the throwing away part. but how did you restore them. synaptic refuses to mark all packages for downgrading
<ipavkovic> shadeslaye: no but the backports ppa has some 4.3 beta packages
<ipavkovic> chris_: I went to /var/lib/apt/archives
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: http://pastebin.com/f6c6c80f6
<ipavkovic> if I saw a package with 'dpkg -l | grep ii | grep 4.2.90 | cut -d" " -f3' I looked up the the package with 'ls <packagename>*4.2.4*'. if it exists I called "sudo dpkg -i --force-all <packagefilename_for_4.2.4>'
<ipavkovic> chris_: as I said, some manual work. Perhaps some wise guy can provide a magic shell command that automates that process
<chris__> ipavkovic: i did a full dpkg -i *4.2.4 --force-downgrade (and also force-all), but apparently i'm missing some packages
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: those are the packages that are version 4.2.90, you can use a package manager to force downgade it.
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: im getting more updates atm...should i stall them?
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: sorry for bothering you,but could you tell me why you are downgrading?
<shadeslayer> *are you
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: depends on what are they, i myself did not have the kubuntu ppa.
<ipavkovic> chris_: the approach with dpkg -i --force-all only works if you already downloaded the 4.2.4 files. you can try sudo apt-get install -f package=version for installing 4.2.4 packages
<ipavkovic> shadeslaye: because I want a working computer :)
<contrast> chris__: i just upgraded to 4.2.90 in a virtual machine. it looks like the 4.2.4 packages that got removed were kdebase-bin and kdebase-data. You might try installing those.
<shanipribadi> dpkg -l | grep ii | grep 4.2.90
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: well,did you experience a crash?/ because i got one with kbuildsyscoca
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192400/
<mkargar> hello!
<shadeslayer> mkargar: hi !
<ipavkovic> shadeslaye: no, but I don't like to work on beta systems in a production environment. Thats all
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: ah...
<sandhya> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: hmm, are those package 4.2.90?
<shadeslayer> ipavkovic: thanks for the info :)
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: no idea
<mkargar> how to input user and pass fro ADSL connection in the KanetworkManager(Plasmoid applet!)
<mkargar> *?
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: i think so....such a major upgrade could only be caused by beta 2
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: maybe you should hold on upgrading then, there are quite some people regretted upgrading to 4.3beta
<Pconfig> mkarger: Right click it, manage connections?
<shanipribadi> *regretting
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: heh...ive been regretting it since the day i heard kde 4.3 :(
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: hehe..
<Pconfig> actually my kde 4.3 runs like a charm on my svn build
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: so can you help me? :P
<Pconfig> shadeslayer: depends, i didn't follow your problem :D
<Pconfig> i didn't try the ubuntu packages though
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: the ubuntu kde4.3beta packages were said to have incomplete dependencies
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you where warned about using the beta stuff before hand
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: and someone said that installing it removed konqueror. so i guess the ubuntu ppa packages broke some things
<shanipribadi> Pconfig: did you compile kde4.3 by yourself? is it faster than 4.2?
<Pconfig> shanipribadi: i wouldn't really say faster but then again kde 4.2 feels fast for me actually, the system tray is way better though, the air theme looks very nice and the new folder view plasmoid is cool, not to mention the weather wallpaper :p
<mkargar> Pconfig:I checked!no place for input User and Pass!!!
<Pconfig> shanipribadi: it uses less memory though. I read it was on par with KDE3 again somewhere
<mkargar> Pconfig:DSL tab disabled!!!how to enable it?
<ipavkovic> bye
<shanipribadi> Pconfig: wow, my kde4.2 feels sluggish on scrolling. I'd like to upgrade to 4.3, but am too lazy to compile the source, i guess i'll just have to be patient
<Pconfig> mkargar: never added a DSL connection myself but i would've thought that tab would be enabled ;)
<mkargar> Pconfig:it's enabled?!!
<mkargar> Pconfig:how to enable it?!
<Pconfig> shanipribadi: a quick google tells me you're not the only one, might want to search a bit on that
<Pconfig> mkargar: i don't know
<Pconfig> need to go now, bye
<mkargar> Pconfig:ohhh!
<shanipribadi> mkargar: youre having a problem with dsl?
<mkargar> Pconfig:your DSL tab enabled?
<sancho21> Ok. my KDE4 has managed to detect printers on network automatically. But, as I print a page, I got this message (pop ups without ending). Printer x may not be connected
<mkargar> shanipribad:I want inputing User and Pass for DSL Connection in the KnetworkManagement(Plasmoid Aplet)!but,not place for input it's?!!
<mkargar> shanipribad:DSL tab disabled,soo!!!
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: you there??
<shanipribadi> mkargar: mine too, it's disabled. Your modem cannot dial itself?
<mkargar> <shanipribadi> mkargar: mine too, it's disabled. Your modem cannot dial itself?
<mkargar> shanipribad:excuse me!!
<shanipribadi> mkargar: is there a web interface for your dsl modem?
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: ping?
<shanipribadi> mkargar: what i meant is that, if your modem have a web interface then it's easier to set up PPPoE on its web interface
<shadeslayer> mkargar: usually at 192.168.1.1 :)
<mkargar> shanipribad:no no!i want input my ADSL user and pass!no plave for it on the knetwork!
<shadeslayer> what i dont understand is how come these packages got introduced in a repo,which is not supposed to give these updates
<shanipribadi> it's on kubuntu backports they say
<shadeslayer> ah...that explains it :)
<shanipribadi> weird though, how come everyone have kubuntu ppa, and ive only read about it now
<mkargar> shanipribad:i ckecking it: 192.168.1.1
<shadeslayer> ok,geronimo then!!!
<mkargar> shanipribad:but,how to input user and pass in the knetwork?
<shadeslayer> mkargar: imho its better to let the modem dial :)
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: i just checked the kubuntu.org site...it is in the backports :)
<sancho21> Ok. my KDE4 has managed to detect printers on network automatically. But, as I print a page, I got this message (pop ups without ending). Printer x may not be connected
<mkargar> shadeslayer:what's imho?
<shadeslayer> mkargar: in my humble opinion
<shanipribadi> mkargar: if there is a web interface then there should be an option to set up the modem. Internet Connection or something
<shadeslayer> sancho21: so is the printer connected?
<sancho21> Yes, it is
<shadeslayer> sancho21: no idea then :P
<sancho21> The windows can do printing and also my hardy
<shanipribadi> mkargar: the plasma-network-manager cannot yet be used for pppoe, so if you want to dial from to computer then you'll have to use wicd
<shadeslayer> !printer | sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sancho21> I use jaunty now
<shadeslayer> sancho21: did you see that?
<vistakiller> one more time problem with the launchpad repositories
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: shoot!
<vistakiller> they have depencies problems
<shadeslayer> vistakiller: which one?
<vistakiller> wait to paste it..
<mkargar> shadeslayer:ok!WICD or imho?
<w-heat> argh - can someone help please? I installed kde 4.2 from backports about a week ago. Today's updates came through and have scuppered my system. Grey checkerboard background, apps reporting "unable to load kio_http"
<chris__> vistakiller: it's the backports repo
<vistakiller> yes
<shadeslayer> w-heat: read the topic :)
<mkargar> shadeslayer:both is web interface?
<shanipribadi> mkargar:wicd is a a replacement for plasma-network-manager
<shanipribadi> mkargar: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104329.0 here's a tutorial
<vistakiller> they want to remove konqueror etc..
<w-heat> shadeslayer: oh, whoops, forgot to remove backports didn't I?
<chris__> w-heat: disbale backports. enable ppa for 4.2.4 and then downgrade manualle
<shadeslayer> mkargar: -_- ... i said its better to let the modem dial
<chris__> y
<shanipribadi> mkargar: imho is an acronym for in my humble opinion
<shanipribadi> mkargar: does your modem have a web interface, when you opn 192.168.1.1 is there a web page asking for password?
<shanipribadi> mkargar: if it does, then usually it can be set up to dial automatically.
<shanipribadi> mkargar: what is your modem?
<mkargar> shanipribadi:imy modem is FiberHome!
<shadeslayer> +type :)
<shanipribadi> :mkargar fiberhome type?
<mkargar> shanipribadi:it's supported?
<shadeslayer> mkargar: model no. etc
<w-heat> I've disabled backports, is this the right ppa for 4.2.4? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> w-heat: yep
<mkargar> shanipribadi:my ADSL modem is FiberHome AN1020-01T!
<shanipribadi> mkargar: ok, ill google it first.. wait..
<mkargar> shanipribad:very thx!
<w-heat> shadeslayer: ty. do you know if there is a single package that a --reinstall will do, or do I have to trawl through apt logs and find which packages to reinstall?
<shadeslayer> w-heat: short method : sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<w-heat> shadeslayer: that sounds great - thank you. Will my settings be preserved?
 * w-heat backs up .kde
<shadeslayer> w-heat: nope :(
<shadeslayer> w-heat: not a good idea since kde 4.3 might have a different way of storing things
<w-heat> shadeslayer: oh damn. Well, the only things I really want to keep are my custom Autostart scripts, so I'll backup those
<shadeslayer> w-heat: oh those are fine then
<w-heat> other apps, like kdewallet, konversation etc. shouldn't be affected though, right?
<w-heat> just kde core...
<shadeslayer> w-heat: no idea dude
<w-heat> shadeslayer: thanks for your help :)
<shadeslayer> w-heat: no problems :)
<shanipribadi> mkargar: your modem have a web interface. so open 192.168.1.1 in a web browser
<mkargar> shanipribad:ok!i checking and go back!ok!
<Intreq101>  Hi , is there any penetration testers here?
<Intreq101> i have a few questions
<shanipribadi> mkargar: do you have the manual? you will be asked user and password for the modem (not your dsl) so input the default password, it's in the manual, or somewhere on the modem (sticker)
<mkargar> shanipribadi:no manual!!!
<shadeslayer> mkargar: its login : administrator , password : password :)
<shadeslayer> by default for most modems
<shanipribadi> mkargar: check on the underside of the modem, usually they put a sticker for the default user pass
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: not really, Mine is admin:admin, theres another one with admin: (no pass)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shanipribadi> mkargar: of course you could always tried those combinations
<shadeslayer> mkargar: try the ones listed above
<mkargar> shadeslayer:very thx my friend!i checking it...!go back!
<sancho21> I got no clue about it
<shanipribadi> about what?
<sancho21> about my printer
<sancho21> in KDE4 why I got Printer 'xxx' may not be connected
<shadeslayer> sancho21: did you see the link ubottu provided?
<sancho21> I did
<shanipribadi> im sorry i cant help you, samba is not working for me, (though share between my windows computer is not working too, so who knows who's to blame)
<shadeslayer> sancho21: unfourtunately i have no experience with this....
 * shadeslayer has *never* tried samba
<sancho21> This is strange. I have no problem with my KDE3.5
 * shanipribadi wish windows is plugnplay like my ubuntu
<sancho21> They can live in harmony
<shadeslayer> sancho21: try #samba :)
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: thats why windows is windoze :)
<shanipribadi> :-)
<shadeslayer> you doze off while trying to install drivers :
<shadeslayer> *:P
<sancho21> Okey, Now I'll be honest. I just forgot that the printer's host is not a windows OS but Kubuntu 3.5 hardy which has been serving many OS (Windowss and Ubuntus) but Kubuntu Jaunty. This is why I assume that this is Kubuntu Jaunty's fault
<shadeslayer> sancho21: hehe
<shanipribadi> one question bout samba, where would you need a samba server?
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: !samba in ubottu  ;)
<shanipribadi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shanipribadi> that's handy
<shanipribadi> gtg.. there's thunderstorm
<shanipribadi> i need to plug off the cables..
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: where do you live??
<shanipribadi> Indonesia
<shanipribadi> Byebye..
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: bye
<martin__> shadeslayer: hi, w-heat here - I have reinstalled kde-desktop (with purge) to no effect (with backports disabled) - it's still reporting that I am on the beta
<martin__> any ideas?
<martin__> I also did an apt-get clean to force it to redownload
<weedar> I use backports and ran a dist-upgrade that remove kdebase-bin. I'm thinking I shouldn't reboot until that dependency is fixed. Does anyone have an ETA on that? :-)
<BBM-5> hey guys!
<shadeslayer> martin__: strange....
<BBM-5> i unintentionally upgraded KDE 4.2.4 to 4.3 Beta2! how do i downgrade to 4.2.4 again?????? please help
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: as of now,nothing seems to work...please be patient for 5 min
<shadeslayer> martin__: ok lemme think
<shadeslayer> martin__: can you open synaptic?
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: ok i will wait
<martin__> I've just gone and removed all the packages listed at http://www.kde.org/download/#v4.2
<martin__> and am now reinstalling the desktop
<BBM-5> i can open kpackagekit, yes
<martin__> BBM-5 - that's the same situation that I am in - working on a fix
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: me and martin__ are discussing the issue,as soon as a solution is found well tell you :)
<BBM-5> ok thanks
<martin__> shadeslayer: I'm almost done with this reinstall
<shadeslayer> martin__: best of luck :)
<martin__> then will reboot and report back - bbi 3 mins :P
<BBM-5> by the way why are the beta packages in the backport ppa??
<shadeslayer> martin__: if this doesnt work,please check the version no. insynaptic
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there console based ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: ask the devs :(
<BBM-5> hi drcode
<shadeslayer> drcode: console based?
<drcode> I want to build firewall/router
<shadeslayer> !ufw | drcode
<drcode> and I don;t need all the gui
<ubottu> drcode: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: so i'm right thibnking that they normally shouldn't be in there?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: actually theres a announcement on kubuntu.org about it being in backports
<BBM-5> ah okay, but why arent they in the experimental ppa
<BBM-5> i thought the backport ppa is just for final releases
<drcode> I am looking for console based ubuntu, also I will be glad if some one can recommanded on console gui firewall
<drcode> of If I can use pfsens under console?
<shadeslayer> drcode: you can use ubuntu-server,it has only cli
<drcode> I am looking for somthing small
<martin__> shadeslayer: argh - no fix
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: yeah,thats my opinion too,no idea why yt was released in backports
<drcode> I can install ubuntu-server without lamp and so?
<martin__> shadeslayer: you were about to suggest heading into synaptic?
<shadeslayer> drcode: ask in #ubuntu-server
<drcode> thanx
<shadeslayer> martin__: i wanted to see if there are 4.2.90 packages still there
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: the funny thing is, it appears that i have some of both versions, thats what packagekit is telling me and i havent found the new features of kde 4.3
<martin__> shadeslayer: ok, I'm in kpackagekit - what should I search for?
<BBM-5> look for kdebase
<shadeslayer> martin__: yeah
<shadeslayer> and see what version is installed
<BBM-5> correct
<molecule> hello now install kubuntu 9.04 10 gb swap  ??? my pc 1 gb ram amd 2500+
<BBM-5> molecule: you dont need 10 GB swap
<martin__> ah, yes there are some 4.2.9 packages listed as installed
<shadeslayer> martin__: force a downgrade(if possible)
<BBM-5> molecule: take 1,5 or 2 gb
<martin__> it seems the 4.2.4 packages are installed as well :/
<BBM-5> martin__: same here ^^
<shadeslayer> martin__: /topic :P
<molecule> BBM-5,  1 gb swap ?
<BBM-5> molecule: yeah i would take 1,5 to 2
<shadeslayer> molecule: it should be 3 times of RAM
<martin__> shadeslayer: yes, I saw the topic way after I'd done the updates: my apologies
<shadeslayer> martin__: no problems :)
<BBM-5> molecule: but i think 1 gb would be ok too
<martin__> I meant to remove backports from my sources list, but neglected to do so and though the upgrades wouldn't be a prob
<|bbinotto|> hi, is there any good tool, to take a screenshot and send it via email in just 2 or 3 seconds?
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: ksnapshot
<shadeslayer> heh...40 MB of wallpapers :P
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: how can i send a sreenshot using ksnapshot via email?
<BBM-5> so, how do we force the downgrade ?
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: attach it ?
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: yes bvut i takes so mnuch time...
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: were working on it...me and martin__
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: one sec
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: how?
<martin__> shadeslayer: I've done a search for "kde" and am going through removing all 4.2.9 packages
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: which email client?
<martin__> will then reboot and see if I'm in the correct environment
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: theres a service called pastebinit , dont know if it works with images...you could use the plasmoid too
<molecule> BBM-5,  okey 10 gb and 1 gb swap ok?!
<BBM-5> |bbinotto|: take the screenshot with ksnapshot and press copy to clipboard then paste it to your e-mail
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: i think with ksnapshot i have to save the img somewhere on the filesystem, in look that place up again in the email client
<shadeslayer> martin__: fingers crossed
<shadeslayer> yes
<BBM-5> molecule: should be ok if you have take 2 gb swap
<|bbinotto|> BBM-5: pasting does not work with thunderbird
<BBM-5> |bbinotto|: hmmm strange
<shadeslayer> !pasteinit | |bbinotto|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteinit
<shadeslayer> !pastebinit | |bbinotto|
<ubottu> |bbinotto|: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<BBM-5> martin__: so how do you install all those packages again when do removed them???
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: no images sorry
<BBM-5> and dont forget the plasma packages the dont have KDE in it
<|bbinotto|> shadeslayer: it would be great to have such a feature, in a softzware company you need to send bugs to developers very quick every day
<shadeslayer> |bbinotto|: file it as a wishlist then :)
<shadeslayer> !wishlist | |bbinotto|
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wishlist
<shadeslayer> bah...
<molecule> BBM-5,  my pc old  does it count >>?
<BBM-5> molecule: if you want to be sure take 2 GB
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<BBM-5> molecule: for swap
<w-heat> BBM-5: this is martin_ - what I just did worked - thanks to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: use the first command without ubuntu-desktop at the end
<shadeslayer> w-heat: oohh good :)
<w-heat> go into kpackagekit and search for kde, with filter "Installed Only"
<molecule> BBM-5,  okey !
<w-heat> remove anything referencing 4.90
<w-heat> *4.2.90
<w-heat> then do sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<w-heat> in my case, kde crashed mid-way through the update
<w-heat> on re-login
<w-heat> kde 4.2.4 is back
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: yeah but it should be aptitude reinstall instead of apt-get remove
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: do what w-heat said in a tty :)
<BBM-5> i wont do the --purge, all my settings are gone then
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: no,that command removes KDE and reinstalls it
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: back up ~/.kde
<BBM-5> its going to be reinstalled without the purge as well isnt it?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: yes,but i am not sure it will properly install kde 4.2.4
<BBM-5> hmmm what about my amarok 2.1
<w-heat> BBM-5 - I have just got to that
<w-heat> it's broken now on mine
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: amarok 2.1 is in backports so...
<w-heat> and doesn't want to install
<molecule> BBM-5,  10 gb ???EXT4??  2gb swap and install Kubuntu
<BBM-5> molecule: take EXT3, its more save
<w-heat> ah, delving back into backports :P
<BBM-5> w-heat: what about the command line shadeslayer postet with the website??
<BBM-5> *posted
<shadeslayer> w-heat: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<BBM-5> yeah
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: should work as well shouldt it?
<w-heat> ah, nice, don't know if it will remove the 4.2.9 packages,but worth a shot
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: i used that when my kde 4.3 beta 1 didnt work :)
<molecule> BBM-5, why ?
<shadeslayer> worked as a charm
<BBM-5> molecule: because ext3 is more stable
<shadeslayer> molecule: ext4 is still in testing
 * w-heat loads up amarok 2.1 from backports
<Pconfig> ext4 is released as stable
<BBM-5> ok, i will try it, i will delete the amarok part from the command line
<w-heat> yes! it works!
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: not for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> w-heat: congrats :)
<Pconfig> shadeslayer: ok sorry ;)
<molecule> BBM-5,  shadeslayer ... I understand thank you
<BBM-5> do i have to log out? or just a  normal konsole
<w-heat> shadeslayer: ty :)
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: no need to apologise dude :)
<shadeslayer> w-heat: no problem
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: do i have to log out? or just a  normal konsole
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: use a tty to use those commands ... please dont try them in KDE
<BBM-5> how do i get there? i forgot ^^
<safc> ctrl alt f1
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: ctrl+alt+F1 - F6
<w-heat> I did them from in kde
<BBM-5> ok, but how do i copy and then paste it?
<w-heat> was awesome crash
<w-heat> :P
<shadeslayer> w-heat: well duh....youre removing KDE from within KDE :P
<w-heat> quite!
<shadeslayer> so many missing dependencies....sigh
<Pconfig> lol, look at this post http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3104432.msg184383#msg184383
<BBM-5> so does the pasted line keeps in the clipboard after switching to tty
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: dont know,try ctrl+shift+V
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: dont you have another DE?
<BBM-5> DE??
<shadeslayer> desktop enviroment
<BBM-5> no just kde
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: ok,do one thing,install openbox and run the command from there
<shadeslayer> or LXDE,which ever suits you
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: what is openbox?
<shadeslayer> !openbox | BBM-5
<ubottu> BBM-5: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<BBM-5> hm
<w-heat> right, think I'm back entirely running as I was now - many thanks to all - BBM-5: good luck; I'm off out for a bit :)
<BBM-5> wait a second i will get my netbook and talk to you frome there
<BBM-5> bye w-heat
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: also see this
<shadeslayer> !puregnome | BBM-5
<ubottu> BBM-5: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<BBM-5> hmm
<BBM-5> lets see
<BBM-5> first i switch to my nc10
<BBM-5> and then i will try to copy and paste it to the tty
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: doesnt work
<shadeslayer> +pasting
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: and what if i paste it into a text file, go to tty, open that text file and then copy it, close the text file and paste it?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: no idea,you could try that
<BBM-5> okay
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: aptitude reinstall SHOULD TO THE TRICK RIGHT?
<BBM-5> oh sorry caps lock
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: no idea on that,w-heat used --purfe
<shadeslayer> *purge
<BBM-5> i will try it
<shadeslayer> ok
<BBM-5> no risk no fun right??
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BBM-5> i'll be back in a second just swithing to netbook
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> heh...packages coming slowly to the backports repo
<Think-Free> Hi ! Kde 4.3 from ppa on my laptop is completly broken, no desktop, ... >_<
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: please see topic
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: whats the error btw?
<BBM-5> back
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: another guy with a borked  desktop :P
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: who?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: Think-Free
<Pconfig> hm, maybe should make a list on what packages need to be reinstalled and post it on the forum somewhere
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: good idea
<Think-Free> desktop is full of squares white and grey
<Pconfig> but then again, i'm studying for my examns so i don't have to da that now
<BBM-5> how to copy in nano????
<shadeslayer> Think-Free: please see kubuntu.org and topic,if you need to get back to 4.2.4 , a fix is available
<Pconfig> do*
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: meh..me too..
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: see man nano for that
<BBM-5> i got it
<Pconfig> shadeslayer, working pretty hard then :P
<BBM-5> now, how to paste?? ^^
<Think-Free> shadeslayer : ok ;)
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: im free for another 15 min until the upgrade kicks
<shadeslayer> +in
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: ctrl+shift+V
<BBM-5> doenst work on tty
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: thats what i feared
<shadeslayer> !puregnome | BBM-5
<ubottu> BBM-5: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<shadeslayer> type that in tty
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: if you dont want GNOME , remove ubuntu-desktop
<BBM-5> i got it somehow
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BBM-5> i wanted to type something here but did it on my pc ^^
<BBM-5> ah no
<BBM-5> its in nano :(
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: see the command ubottu gave
<BBM-5> yes
<shadeslayer> try it without the part after &&
<BBM-5> kdelibs4c2 isnt installed
<shadeslayer> ok
<BBM-5> E
<BBM-5> it says that no file could be found for kdelibs5-data
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: you *did* remove the backports repo right?
<BBM-5> just 49,2 kb space would become available after that
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: of course i did
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: its a meta package
<BBM-5> ok
<BBM-5> it is removed now
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ahmad-> hi guys
<shadeslayer> ahmad-: hey
<BBM-5> hey ahmad
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: done??
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: and now? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<radi82> Hello. How can I chnage the KDM-Wallpaper in Jaunty?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: add the 4.2.4 repo lines from kubuntu.org
<BBM-5> can you give them to me?
<shadeslayer> radi82: kde-look.org,look under kdm themes
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BBM-5> what about deb-src?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: do you need the source code?
<BBM-5> ok no ^^
<BBM-5> and now apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: yes
<BBM-5> ok
<BBM-5> its done already
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: how can that be
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: what!!
<BBM-5> i think the whole kde packages werent removed
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: see thats why i told you to use --purge
<radi82> shadeslayer: my problem is not how to get new themes, but where to activate them.
<BBM-5> i didnt back up my ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> radi82: ah...system settings > apperance > login
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: sudo apt-get --pure remove kubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> *appearence
<BBM-5> but again i didnt save my kde folder
<radi82> shadeslayer: hmm, I'm using the german version and it only has a menu to elect the splash-screen of KDM. No option to change the login-screen itself.
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: look,you cant go back to KDE unless and until you reinstall the whole thung
<shadeslayer> thing
<Pconfig> BBM-5
<shadeslayer> radi82: oh,sorry my bad....system settings  > advanced tab > login manager
<Pconfig> just do cp .kde .kde-backup -R
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: i understand but how can i copy that stuf to ~/Backup/kde
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: see Pconfig's answer
<BBM-5> ok
<zoiss> hello guys. is anyone working with pstricks in kubuntu?
<radi82> shadeslayer: Thank you very much.
<TFrog> anyone here running an ATI 200M Express chipset?
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: again same results
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: strange....sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2  kdelibs5-data
<BBM-5> i have to somehow get that command line from the website into tty
<oDuda> how to install kppp from live-cd at Jaunty ?
<BBM-5> can you post that link again?
<Pconfig> BBM-5: you could paste it in a .sh file and then execute the .sh file from in the terminal
<BBM-5> that would be a way
<BBM-5> can i do that all on tty?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: dont think so :P
<BBM-5> why not??
<BBM-5> i have to create the sh file
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: because how can you copy the command from the site without a browser?
<Pconfig> BBM-5: first try sudo apt-get remove kde
<BBM-5> than paste it
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: kde?
<Pconfig> shadeslayer: i just read it on a forum somewhere, he tried it and it worked
<BBM-5> and thenn make it executebale
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install virtualbox and was getting an error.  Looks like lots of broken things to me...  http://pastebin.com/m6782070e  Can someone take a look and suggest course of action?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: you made a txt file with those lines right?? make that the executable
<BBM-5> ok ho can i do that
<BBM-5> i saved the text file again as downgrade.sh
<Pconfig> chmod a+x downgrade.sh
<Pconfig> sudo ./downgrade.sh
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: yeah
<BBM-5> error!
<shadeslayer> ?
<BBM-5> i have to trasnslate that into english
<BBM-5> "i couldnt find a file for tha package kde-window-manager. This could mean that this package must be corrected manually.
<BBM-5> and
<BBM-5> 	
<BBM-5> Internal error: list of download packages could not be created
<Pconfig> BBM-5: try sudo apt-get update first maybe
<BBM-5> again
<BBM-5> but i tried it with aptitude reinstall
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: could you help him out,im going for a moment
<Pconfig> pft
<Pconfig> i can try, but i'm getting out of ideas, lol
<BBM-5> i will try it with remove and then install
<shadeslayer> Pconfig: its remove kubuntu-desktop and install kubuntu-desktop for most of the  part
<whirleystar> hi all
<BBM-5> yeah but kubuntu desktop doesnt work
<BBM-5> i tried with remove now and he removed them
<Pconfig> BBM-5 removed what?
<BBM-5> all kde packages
<Pconfig> ok
<BBM-5> Pconfig: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<BBM-5> theres a configure KDM screen now
<Pconfig> BBM-5: ok, now try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or did you do that already?
<BBM-5> he asks me whether i want it to stop or not
<Pconfig> yes
<Pconfig> stop it
<BBM-5> i tried to remove kubuntu-desktop, but its just this package which is removed not the rest of the packages
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me with http://pastebin.com/m6782070e
<Pconfig> BBM-5, yes but you said all other packages are gone now?
<BBM-5> hes still working
<BBM-5> wtf?? virtualbox, wine etc also going to get removed
<Pconfig> ok, let him do his work and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop, it will fetch all packages again but the kde 4.2.4 version
<BBM-5> many many python packages
<Pconfig> that shouldn't be happening :|
<BBM-5> i can edit the script from remove to install
<BBM-5> then all packages which were removed should be installed again
<Pconfig> BBM-5: true, but i'd still use kubuntu-desktop first. It'll make kdm your default display manager again and such
<BBM-5> ok
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: yes,that script removes alot of other things as well
<Pconfig> ah, virtualbox and such get removed because the commands even removes the qt4 libs
<shadeslayer> yep
<BBM-5> what about wine?
<shadeslayer> also ubuntu-restricted-extras and such
<BBM-5> aaaaaaaaaaaahhh
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: its removed too
<BBM-5> dependency problems
 * shadeslayer is tired of this
<BBM-5> language-selecter-qt shouldnt be installed
<shadeslayer> ok,wish me luck that kbuildsycoca4 doesnt crash when i go to kde 4.3 :)
<whirleystar> while trying to install koffice-kde4 with apt-get I get "size mismatch" errors, what's that all about?
<BBM-5> recommended: amarok should not be installed
<BBM-5> E: Broken packages
<w-heat> BBM-5: re-enable backports
<w-heat> then sudo apt-get install amarok
<Pconfig> but please, don't install the beta packages again :p
<BBM-5> same thing
<BBM-5> i have the following repos
<w-heat> did you do an apt-get update after enabling the backports repo?
<whirleystar> is there something i need to do to fix broken packages, or is it the province of devs?
<BBM-5> jaunty, jaunty-updates, jaunty security, jaunty backports, and a kmess 2 ppa and the ppa backports for kubuntu
<BBM-5> i will deselect the last one
<w-heat> ppa backports for kubuntu is where amarok is I think...
<BBM-5> when i do install - f nothing gets installed but there are 126 packages to autoremove
<Pconfig> whirleystar: it works for me
<BBM-5> should i do that autoremove??
<shadeslayer> no luck...it crashed
<BBM-5> help!
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: now what?
<BBM-5> i removed all the packages of the sh
<BBM-5> and wanted to install kubuntu-desktop
<BBM-5> but there are just error messages
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: such as??
<whirleystar> Pconfig: hmmm... I get, for example: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/koffice2/koffice-data-kde4_2.0.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1_all.deb  Size mismatch"
<BBM-5> should be installed and broken packages
<BBM-5> language-selecter-qt shouldnt be installed
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: you did try with --purge?? and then updated right?
<BBM-5> recommended: amarok should not be installed
<BBM-5> E: Broken packages
<BBM-5> when i do install -f
<BBM-5> nothing gets installed
<BBM-5> but there are 126 packages to autoremove
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: then remove them
<BBM-5> should i do that autoremove??
<BBM-5> ok
<Pconfig> whirleystar: try setting your server to main server in kpackagekit ==> settings ==> edit software sources
<Pconfig> then do a sudo apt-get update
<Pconfig> en try installing again
<Pconfig> and*
<BBM-5> still dont able to install kubuntu-desktop!! argh
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: what does it say ??
<BBM-5> language-selecter-qt shouldnt be installed
<BBM-5> recommended: amarok should not be installed
<BBM-5> E: Broken packages
<BBM-5> then
<BBM-5> i want to install that language selector
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: sudo apt-get --purge remove amarok;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BBM-5> depends on language-selector-common (=4.2.2) but 0.4.2.3 should be installed
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: did you try that command i gave you??
<BBM-5> no
<shadeslayer> -_-
<whirleystar> Pconfig: switched to main server and get same error
<BBM-5> amarok is not installed
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: what about kubuntu-desktop?
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: hello?? im going in 2 mins
<BBM-5> sorry door rang
<BBM-5> shadeslayer: kubuntu desktop isnt installed as wel
<BBM-5> l
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: i dont have the sligthest idea now....you can install ubuntu-desktop to have a working enviroment and get back to KDE when this mess gets sorted
<BBM-5> hm
<shadeslayer> gnome *always* works for me :P
<BBM-5> i have no idea why he alwas wants to install amarok 2.1 although there is no repo activated tor it
<shadeslayer> BBM-5: anyways..im off....try someone else if they can help you out
<shadeslayer> good luck everyone
<BBM-5> Pconfig: do you have any ideas?
<Pconfig> BBM-5: you ended up in the dependency hell, and i've got no clue :(
<BBM-5> i removed amarok-common and langauge-selector-common and now it seems to work with kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BBM-5> Pconfig: dependency hell, you name it
<Pconfig> BBM-5: try sudo aptitude -f remove
<w-heat> BBM-5: why didn't you just follow my instructions of going into kpackagekit, searching for kde, remove all references to 4.2.90. Reinstall kubuntu-desktop package. Add backports. Reinstall amarok. Tada!
<BBM-5> w-heat: because you said it crahed and i dont know which packages i had to remove sind there werent just kde3 packages with 4.2.90
<BBM-5> also olasma things
<BBM-5> *plasma
<BBM-5> well it seems to work now
<Pconfig> BBM-5: did that command work?
<BBM-5> after he finished i will reboot and add my repos again and install thousands of software again ^^
<BBM-5> get all the updates again
<BBM-5> i removed that language-selector-common and amarok-common and kubuntu-desktop worked
<CapaH> How do I get kubuntu to *use* compiz ?
<CapaH> it doesn't seem to by default
<BBM-5> CapaH: why dont you youe the kwin effects
<CapaH> BBM: Where are they?
<safc> CapaH: go to desktop settings and enable desktop effects
<BluesKaj> BBM-5, in system settings /window manager
<BluesKaj> system setting /default apps/ window manager
<BBM-5> Pconfig: lets see how kde looks like now
<Pconfig> BBM-5: i'm curious :p
<CapaH> How can you zoom in with the scrollbar and mouse with Kwin - like you can with compiz ?
<BBM-5> i have kde 4.2.2 now
<BluesKaj> BBM-5, were you trying to install amarok1.4 /kde3 version ?
<noaXess> is it possible to upgrade hardy to jaunty?
<BBM-5> noaXess: no
<noaXess> hardy is 8.04 right?
<BBM-5> noaXess: upgrade to intrepid then to jaunty
<BBM-5> noaXess: or do a reinstall
<ForeverSmurf> I've been having alot of plasma crashes/freezes recently. Is there some kind of log I can look at to try and solve my issues?
<ForeverSmurf> I noced I seem to be using kde 4.2.2 but there 4.2.3 or 4.2.4 is not available to me
<CapaH> Is it possible with KWin effects to set 'top right' screen as a trigger for certain events? particularly expo?
<noaXess> i cant remove kio-umountwrapper, i get  this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192565/ any idea?
<Dragnslcr> CapaH- supposedly, yes, but I haven't been able to get it to work in a while
<Pconfig> CapaH:  System settings ==> Desktop ==> Desktop settings ==> Screen edges
<digdeep>  can I start all downloads in ktorrent with command line?
<oDuda> how to install kppp from live-cd at Jaunty ?
<oDuda> digdeep yes... i tryed just now and is possible...
<oDuda> digdeep: ktorrent <folder(s)>/<torrent file>
<Riddell> **  Kubuntu alpha 2 candidate CDs need testing!
<digdeep> cool
<oDuda> worked ?
<tomsdale> hello - I need to resolve a domain name via the /etc/hosts. All browsers (FF Opera Konq) Ignore the hosts. Why? don't they use the libc library at all? (nsswitch+resolv.conf)
<tomsdale> in KDE - where can I influence the name resolution?
<oDuda> tomsdale i just made that for dial up not navigating at /etc/resolv.conf
<digdeep> oDuda: it works when that torrent is not in ktorrent
<tomsdale> oDuda: I don't understand. You made what?
<oDuda> digdeep yes... it says that is already running :-)
<oDuda> tomsdale: sorry ... nameserver parameter in resolv.conf
<digdeep> oDuda: any way to continue previous download?
<oDuda> digdeep: just continue.. ugh (cause i was lost mine) ...
<tomsdale> oDuda: I can influence that. But I need to resolve a single domain name into an IP adresse (background I need to rescue a hacked site which has been removed from all nameservers known to me)
<digdeep> np
<oDuda> tomsdale: sorry if im not understanding too... but ping do not make that ?
<digdeep> d-bus was working before, but not this time
<digdeep> (something like this) /usr/bin/qdbus org.ktorrent.ktorrent /KTorrent org.ktorrent.KTorrent.startAll
<tomsdale> oDuda: ping works fine because it looks into the /etc/hosts. KDE does not work because it ignores the /etc/hosts and asks the name server.
<ipm> allooww..
<ipm> my i ask..
<oDuda> tomsdale: sorry, so............
<tomsdale> there is no way atm that I can access the hacked site atm unless KDE first looks into the /etc/hosts for name resolution and then queries the nameserver.
<tomsdale> that's how it is supposed to work according to the /etc/nsswitch:  hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<tomsdale> this file seems to be simply ignored.
<syauky> any body can help me....?
<Aranel> syauky: just ask it =)
<syauky> i wan to printing photo wiyh good qualty .. how to do it...?
<Dragnslcr> Have you tried just printing from gwenview?
<theD3viL> i realy cant connect my video card and tv true s-video. Im using intel 855gme, and if anyone could help, please...
<khaije> dd
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<theD3viL> BluesKaj: thats for performence (which i need it too), but the most inportant thing for me is tv out. I cant solve this problem, other i can solve.. :S
<BluesKaj> sry theD3viL , I have no experience with intel TV cards
<theD3viL> BluesKaj: you mean graphich cards?
<BluesKaj> or intel graphics , I just know they are problematic with intrepid & jaunty
<theD3viL> aha..okey tnx anyway
<BluesKaj> maybe some thing changed in your settings options
<theD3viL> there is no thing to set
<DaskreeCH> Hello I'm having a little issue with IPs not conflicting :(
<genii> DaskreeCH: A better description of the problem might help
<DaskreeCH> I'm trying to set my network cards to static IPs and one card seems to get all the IPs
<DaskreeCH> So ifconfig eth0 192.168.7.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DaskreeCH> then  ifconfig eth1 192.168.7.11 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DaskreeCH> When I look at ifconfig they are assigned properly
<DaskreeCH> but If I plug into eth0 I can ping both
<DaskreeCH> if I plug into eth1 then I can't ping either. at this point if I plug into eth2 I get network unreachable
<msakthi> how to get lighttpd instaled in u8
<DaskreeCH> If I assign a third IP to eth2 then I stop getting Destination Host unreachable
<DaskreeCH> but I still can't ping it only if I plug into eth0
<genii> DaskreeCH: When you unplug from eth0 and plug into eth1, it's still trying to use the route info of eth0
<genii> DaskreeCH: There can be only one default route
<DaskreeCH> genii: sooo I can't have two ethernet devices on the same subnet?
<genii> DaskreeCH: You can, yes. But it will keep trying to use eth0 as the default way to reach things unless you add additional routes for each new adapter
<DaskreeCH> genii: so route add (no default I guess) 192.168.7.11
<petsounds_> hello, i read this news http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Replace-the-Volume-Control-in-Ubuntu-9-04-with-the-PulseAudio-One-112786.shtml and so curious about doing this in kubuntu but is it possible? thank you
<genii> DaskreeCH: Apologies on lag, family phone call came in...
<genii> DaskreeCH: Yes, add a route for each adapter to the router IP, etc
<genii> router/gateway
<tomsdale> petsounds_: oh yes!!! that would be so great.
<DaskreeCH> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192671/
<DaskreeCH> Something like that or is that wrong?
<petsounds_> tomsdale: can u do it with kubuntu?
<tomsdale> I don't know. just installed the package pulseaudio and started it and it gives me Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<genii> DaskreeCH: That might work, although the gateway should probably be the IP of the router
<DaskreeCH> ah
<DaskreeCH> ok :-)
<op> hello
<DaskreeCH> wait it is  the router :-/
<op> :)
<op> nothing
<op> and you,
<op> ?
<DaskreeCH> I'm good
<DaskreeCH> genii: It is the router
<op> Im fine to...
<genii> DaskreeCH: 192.168.7.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<genii> DaskreeCH: Shows a * for gateway for instance... 192.168.7.0 is a network ... 192.168.7.1 likely should be the gateway
<DaskreeCH> genii: ah ok How do I set that?
<tomsdale> petsounds_: seems to work if you install the package pulseaudio. I think what we need additionally though Is a version of Kmix which is aware of pulse audio.
<DaskreeCH> op: good to hear
<op> where are you from?
<genii> op: You are in the #kubuntu support channel. For casual converation not relating to support, please travel to #kubuntu-offtopic instead.
<op> This is big-big deal......isn't?
<op> bye guy's.....
<genii> DaskreeCH: route add  -net  192.168.7.0  netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.7.1 dev eth0         etc,etc
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> Peace-: They left already :)
<genii> Ah, nvm
<BOZG> Hey everyone, in Jaunty, using Kwin, I sometimes manage to get all open windows to fit onto a single desktop and it allows me then to select whatever window I want to use.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 available: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 beta arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Do not install KDE 4.3 bet
<BOZG> But I've no idea how I'm doing it.
<BOZG> Any ideas?
<mkargar> hello!i installed pppoeconf on the kubuntu 9.04 64bit for connect to ADSL Connection!but,I have recieve this error and my network card not detected!!!:
<Peace-> genii: ?? what?
<genii> Peace-: Disregard, another user being offtopic just before you arrived
<mkargar> hello!i installed pppoeconf on the kubuntu 9.04 64bit for connect to ADSL Connection!but,I have recieve this error and my network card not detected!!!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<tomsdale> BOZG check in desktop effects what happens if you move your moose to a corner of you screen
<tomsdale> mouse that is. Unless you live in Canada maybe :-)
<BOZG> :P  Ok, I'll check now.
<BOZG> tomsdale: Ok, I found what I was looking for.
<genii> mkargar: For pppoeconf your ADSL modem needs to be in "bridged mode". If your computer is getting a number like 192.168.x.x it is not.
<BOZG> tomsdale: It's not a button combination that I'd ever use though which is strange.
<mkargar> genii:no probl;em in bridged mod!pppoeconf not detected my card and fiberhome modem!
<genii> mkargar: Is this some USB modem?
<mkargar> genii:no no!ethernet!
<genii> mkargar: Please pastebin output of: ifconfig -a
<mkargar> genii:ok ok!please wait!
 * genii puts on his anti-exclamation-mark goggles and waits a bit
<mkargar___> genii:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192712/
<mkargar___> genii:??
<genii> mkargar___: Your computer is getting already an IP from the modem, so it is acting like a router. You don't need to use pppoeconf at all.
<genii> mkargar___: Point your web browser at the IP of the modem. It should be something like 192.168.1.1      ... in your modem's configuration should be the place to put your login/password for your internet service
<mkargar___> genii:i entered  192.168.1.1 in konqueror!but...!!
<mkargar___> genii:please help me! 192.168.1.1 doesn,t work!!
<mkargar___> *doesn't
<ikonia> mkargar___: please pastebin the output of "netstat -rn" please.
<mkargar___> ikonia:ok!please wait....
<ubuntu> hello guys, i have had win xp + kubuntu.. installed win7 in win xp partition.win 7 works fine. grub is no more.Tried following some guides but lost myself in errors.
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- yup, Windows will blow away grub, since it doesn't care about any other operating systems
<Dragnslcr> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> Dragnslcr i know windows doesnt care... do you care? :) -> have a look at my error http://pastebin.com/d7b0380bb
<DaskreeCH> BOZG: Ctrl+F9 ?
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- I haven't done much with grub, so I can't really help, but the first thing I would check is if the partition is already mounted
<DaskreeCH> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192731/
<DaskreeCH> conflicts?
<ubuntu> mounted
<genii> DaskreeCH: You could likely stand to del 4,5,6 but otherwise looks good from here. Tested this yet?
<DaskreeCH> genii: can't see anything on any of the interfaces now :(
<DaskreeCH> genii: I made a mistake in my first relation of what I was doing. The router is 192.168.7.1 eth0 is 192.168.7.11 eth1 is 192.168.7.14
<Xcell> Ive googled to no avail:..how do you get the lcd weather thing to work?
<genii> DaskreeCH: You could also instead of 192.168.7.1 put the IP of the respective ethX
<DaskreeCH> >_<
<genii> DaskreeCH: It gets tricky. I've had similar issues like this. Might want to consult some route samples, etc
<ubuntu> ops im in trouble... i was reading some helpguide for grub fixing.. I entered sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst - its empty.. but i dont know how to exit it! help :D
<DaskreeCH> Alright I think I should get this working before I flip on the server
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Esc Esc shift +ZZ
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Assuming that you want to save
<DaskreeCH> If you want to quite without savinf it's different
<DaskreeCH> saving
<genii> :q!
<ubuntu> ctrl+alt+n worked :) im lucky.. but menu.lst shouldnt be empty :(
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: vi doesnt understand alt+Ctrl+n
<DaskreeCH> Not sure what you just did but it's nothing to do with vi
<Xcell> .how do you get the lcd weather thing to work?
<genii> ubuntu: Likely ally uo did was just switch console to next one
<ubuntu> i dont know i panicked and pressed many combinations as many as i knew :D and ctrl+alt+n opened or cleared my way in new konsole
<ubuntu> cheez guys anyone is not busy to help me with my grub? i know im a such person who had this problem many times but long time ago
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Ah you pressed alt+ctrl+Fn
<ghostboss> ....
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Waaait are you in Konsole?
<ubuntu> shell konsole kubuntu.. i dont know how many different there are
<ghostboss> speek here anybody german?
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Is there a tab at the bottom ?
<DaskreeCH> !de | ghostboss
<ubottu> ghostboss: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> DaskreeCH - my log of error i cant pass... yes all partitions seems to be mounted already: http://pastebin.com/d7b0380bb
<tomsdale> can I move a window from one virtual desktop to another via dragging. I know how to do it via shortcuts or the menu but that's lame.
<mkargar____> what user and pass for fiberhome ADSL modem?(for web interface!)
<genii> mkargar____: For that info you need to call your internet service provider company
<mkargar____> genii:hmm!i wnat user and pass for login to web Interface!
<mkargar____> what user and pass for fiberhome ADSL modem?(for web interface!)
<Serpardum> mkargar____: I know my router was admin with no password, of course I set a password
<Serpardum> try admin with no pass
<mkargar____> Serpardum:i tested!but...:(
<Serpardum> then google for the documentation and it'll tell you
<genii> mkargar____: If a book came with the modem, I suggest to consult it
<Serpardum> google for like "default login fiberhome ADSL"
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Why hd0,1 ?
<DaskreeCH> Blast!
<genii> DaskreeCH: Kids these days. No patience.
<DaskreeCH> genii: He's trying to mount grub to the swap partition
<DaskreeCH> Assuming that ubuntu is a he
<genii> DaskreeCH: Well, that might have unfortunate results.
<DaskreeCH> Like error messages
<Serpardum> Konqueror doesn't do flash?!?
<genii> Serpardum: It does if you have the nsplugins part of it installed
<Serpardum> nsplugins?
<Serpardum> hmm
<Serpardum> kay, let me install that
<genii> !info konqueror-nsplugins
<ubottu> konqueror-nsplugins (source: kdebase): Netscape plugin support for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 132 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Serpardum> dang it, I go to flash.com, says I need flash player (already installed the nsplugins).  install flash, still says I need flash player
<orion76> hello again now sound card 5.1 c-media older
<damian_> hola alguien a quien pueda atomizar a preguntas?
<damian_> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<snarkfish> i just built a kubuntu box for my testing/recovery machine. it continues to tell me 9 updates available but there are only 4 blocked updates.
<snarkfish> what does that mean
<Dragnslcr> snarkfish- I have the same problem. Something with the update-notifier-kde isn't right
<Peace-> !es | damian
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<orion76> hello again now sound card 5.1 c-media older
<snarkfish> Dragnslcr: yup pita isnt it
<Peace-> snarkfish: go on the terminal type: sudo apt-get upgrade . and you have done
<snarkfish> Peace-: ok ill give it a try
<snarkfish> just says there are 4 held back, not 9
<lovre> how can i compress a folder with ark and make it RAR in parts, with maximum size for a part???
<lovre> i have to say, Ark is a dissapointment for me... it would be great if there were a better app out there.
<Peace-> rar?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> why a propetary formats
<Peace-> use open source format
<Peace-> and why do you need to create little file when you can upload 1gb of stuff on internet
<Peace-> fre service
<Peace-> free
<ubuntu> hey all
<snarkfish> Peace-: maybe he was backing up to cd
<snarkfish> with compression
<Peace-> snarkfish: remastersys
<snarkfish> lovre: install wine and get winrar it works fine
<lovre> snarkfish: that seems like a solution. Does it integrate with dolphin?
<snarkfish> lovre: no it doesnt.. itll just use the winrar window or install rar and do it the cli way.
<lovre> snarkfish: ok, thank you
<JuJuBee> Having trouble getting mysql to start after moving the datadir to new location.  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  Any help?
<snarkfish> yuck fedora... why did i do that again??? hmmm
<Being_Tsukasa> anyone taken 467?
<ubuntu> i'm on the livecd -- I went to install and i went to partition, etc but it doesnt visually show my hd and how its divided up etc.. (my hd are raid 0 setup)
<snarkfish> ubuntu thats why it didnt show you..
<Being_Tsukasa> damn... wrong channel
<ubuntu> snarkfish:  how can i see? is there no way for me to dualboot this with vista thats already on this system?
<snarkfish> ubuntu: gimme a sec
<strog_> hi peeps i have the newest kubuntu installed and wanted to change the resolution to 1024x1280 when checking the xorg.conf file i found out that there are no resolutions installed
<strog_> can someone help me with this
<Peace-> open krandr
<Peace-> strog_:
<tolik> всем привет
<strog_> Peace-: ...
<Unksi> !ru | tolik
<ubottu> tolik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> Is it wise to install 64 bit on 1.6ghz 'dual core' 1gb laptop?
<ubuntu> 64bit kubuntu that is
<Unksi> ubuntu: has worked well for me, and i dont see any reason to not to unless you have some closed-source software you need that you know that wont work on 64bit
<ubuntu> Unksi: is everything now in both flavours for ubuntu unlike win?
<Unksi> ubuntu: yes, except flash is run in 32bit still, but works through a wrapper so you just install it through a package manager and it works
<ubuntu> Oh ok.
<ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu_> Moin
<ubuntu> Is quassel irc replcaing xchat?
<Unksi> yeah
<ubuntu> why
<Unksi> no idea
<Unksi> reboot ->
<ShishKabab> Hello. I have some weird dependency problems under (K)ubuntu. The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-settings-daemon and libgnome-window-settings1. I tried using apt-get -f install and the problem is that the post-removal script of libtdb1 return error code 2. How do I solve this?
<sparr> When I start some fullscreen apps/games, one of which I am certain uses 800x600, my monitor goes to "Signal out of range" and shuts off.  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr" from a console reports that it is still in my default 1280x1024@50Hz.  killing the program has no effect.  ctrl+alt+plus/minus has no effect before or after killing the program.  "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 2" results in X crashing.  Help?
<StormWinged> hi guys..
<StormWinged> what`s the command line to make mounting of disks without select by me?
<StormWinged> i mean... i have a ntfs partition and a ext3 but on a different drive
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi - everytime i change the height of my panel, at some point it goes back to default again. How do i make it stick?
<StormWinged> at every restart... it dont mount
<PhrkOnLsh> StormWinged: google /etc/fstab
<PhrkOnLsh> StormWinged: add an fstab entry for that device and it will automount
<StormWinged> is fine if i`ll copy the automount command from /dev/sda1?
<StormWinged> on that device is the main OS
<kilian_> hey, is there anybody else experiencing like 35% cpu usage by kwin and xorg with the new kde-update?
<strog_> i tried to use dpkg -configure to reconfigure x11 without any success
<eMyller> how do i use kate snippets? Oo
<DaskreeCH> What are kate snippets?
<eMyller> DaskreeCH: a kate plugin.
<DaskreeCH> eMyller: ok
<strog_> guys i need help
<strog_> i have in my xorg.conf file no specifications about the screen resolutions
<strog_> i have kubuntu 9.04
<Serpardum> What are you trying to do strog_?
<Serpardum> I had just googled for "xorg.conf" and found examples
<strog_> Serpardum: in my display settings i have only 1 resolution
<Serpardum> well, add more.
<Serpardum> Like mine is: Modes "1360x768" "1024x768" "800x600"
<Serpardum> you have a Modes line right?
<strog_> Serpardum: when i go to edit the xorg.conf there is no entry that is like  Modes
<Serpardum> that is under teh Secion "Screen"
<Serpardum> right, you gotta add it.
<Serpardum> liek I said, google for "xorg.conf"
<Serpardum> to get examples
<Serpardum> it's the Section "Screen" you need to add
<strog_> Serpardum: wait ill get a pastebin
<strog_> Serpardum: http://pastebin.com/d3f55a3ba
<Serpardum> here is mine.  I'm not 100% sure it's correct, but it works for what I want it to do.  http://pastebin.com/m55c8c72
<orion76> orion
<manish779> leave
<viable-tadesse_> anyone know why using pthread_mutex_t causes system freeze?
<jason_froebe> viable-tadesse_ - depends what resource(s) your thread has
<viable-tadesse_> jason_froebe: what do you mean?
<viable-tadesse_> I am pretty sure there might be a race condition going on with my  resource
<viable-tadesse_> but I didn't expect it to have a system freeze.. I thought it would only be application level freeze( calling thread)
<jason_froebe> a pthread is a posix thread.  IIRC, mutex_t means to grab an exclusive lock on some resource
<jason_froebe> for the posix thread
<viable-tadesse_> jason_froebe: so this would cause a system freeze if the lock is not available?
<admin__> sera a tutti
<PoLLiNe19> sera
<genii> !it | PoLLiNe19
<ubottu> PoLLiNe19: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<strog_> Serpendum: i just restarted my machine and nothing changed from the resolution
<jason_froebe> the program that is running the thread will have the thread sit and wait until the resource is locked.  whether it causes a system or an app level "freeze" will depend on what resource is being locked
<PoLLiNe19> thx a lot :)
<Serpardum> strog_ did you go and try to change the resolution now?
<Serpardum> start->system settings
<Serpardum> display
<BIOFABIOFA> hi to everyone :)
<Serpardum> yello
<strog_> x" was not there
<Serpardum> x" was not there?  what?
<strog_> the old resolutions where there but the one that i added  "1024x1280" is not there
<Serpardum> 1024x1280?  that's not a legal resolution is it?
<genii> Nope
<Serpardum> I think your x server is calling bullshit
<oobe> i think 1024x1280 is legal in some states
<strog_> Serpendum: the old resolutions where there but the one that i added  "1024x1280" is not there
<oobe> but texas has outlawed it
<strog_> oobe: what do u mean?
<oobe> im being funny
<strog_> oobe: forgot to laugh
<Serpardum> strog_: 1024x1280 is NOT a legal resolution
<Serpardum> I think your x-server is calling bullshit
<Pici> Serpardum: Please mind your language here
<strog_> Serpendum: my screen can do 1024x1280 and when shutting down the moon appears to be squished
<Serpardum>  oh, wow, portait screen?
<Serpardum> Well, I dont' know *shrug*
<asraniel> hi there, can one already update to kde 4.3 beta2 ? i added the experimental rep for my gf because of amarok, now she has half of kde 4.3 and the other half does not install because of dependencies
<asraniel> or other question, how can i downgrade from 4.3 beta 2 to normal 4.2
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<asraniel> ubottu: ok, so i have to drive my gf savely into kde 4.3 beta2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asraniel> lol
<asraniel> ok ;-)
<eurythmia> eep .. in Dolphin, I accidentally removed the "Trash" place ... how do I restore this?
<asraniel> eurythmia: i know that you can get to it i think with trash://
<asraniel> perhaps this helps
<eurythmia> asraniel, perhaps ... I'll give it a shot, thanks
<eurythmia> asraniel, unfortunately it doesn't help :/ ... thanks anyways.
<w-heat> asraniel: 2 secs and I will type the solution that I did earlier
<steve_> hello
<w-heat> asraniel: go into KPackageKit. Edit software sources to remove backports. Then, search for "kde" with a filter for "installed only". Remove any entries that reference 4.2.9. Then do sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Backup ~/.kde BEFORE doing this so your settings will be preserved.
<asraniel> w-heat: hehe, ok ;-) now i only have to explain that to my girlfriend over icq and the problem is solved ;-)
<steve_> lawl
<herpex> first day kde user here. I'm looking to change appearance how would I do so? destop right click appearance isnt what I need. there has to be something better. anybody can help?
<Gargoyle76> is there a bitpim channel I can get help on?
<herpex> first day kde user here. I'm looking to change appearance how would I do so? destop right click appearance isnt what I need. there has to be something better. anybody can help?
<Quintasan> herpex: what you want to change?
<herpex> Quintasan:  icons, color schemes etc
<Quintasan> herpex: System Settings
<herpex> Quintasan: thanks buddy
<Quintasan> np :)
<Gargoyle76> Quintasan: Do you know of any bitpim  irc's?
<Quintasan> Gargoyle76: nope
<babs> hello
<Gargoyle76> Quintasan: thx
<asraniel> ok, i still got a small problem. i upgraded my computer to kde 4.3 beta2, worked quite ok (was a little tricky, but worked in the end). but my gf's computer is stuck with a few unresolved dependencies
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone know when KDE 4.2.3 or 4.2.4 will be stable in Kubuntu?  Anyone using it now?
<asraniel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade tells me to use sudo apt-get install -f, is this a good or a bad advice?
<Pici> Aradiv: good advice
<Quintasan> FeasibilityStudy: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<tablet> hey all i am currently stuck trying to acess my xorg.conf file does anyone know the command for terminal?
<genii> tablet: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf                      or from Konsole to edit it from Kate: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tablet> thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> Quintasan is it supposed to automatically update to KDE 4.2.4?  I added the repo and did a reload but nothing.
<Quintasan> FeasibilityStudy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FeasibilityStudy> thanks
<Guest19783> It seems I am going to need to do a backup and a clean install.  Will I need the alternate iso to deal with nvidia?
<Guest19783> who
<compilerwriter> ls
<compilerwriter> anyone here?
<Quintasan> compilerwriter: you'd better ask your question, when someone knows he/she will answer you
<handy_> Hi an alle benoetige ,al hilfe
<compilerwriter> It seems I am going to need to do a backup and a clean install. Will I need the alternate iso to deal with nvidia
<compilerwriter> I'm used to this channel being a bit more lively.
<Quintasan> compilerwriter: I don't think you will need alternate cd to install nvidia drivers
<genii> compilerwriter: Since the nvidia drivers are proprietary stuff they won't get installed by default from any cd you use, alternate or otherwise.
<handy_> I#ve got problem with display if i start a game display is black
<Quintasan> compilerwriter: just backup and do a clean install, ofc you will need a internet connection
<jared555> is there a standard location for root ssl certificates or does each browser/application need to have it imported separately?
<ikonia> compilerwriter: the alternative cd has the same kernel/modules as the other cd's
<compilerwriter> thanks quintasan.  I was hoping not. I have the internet connection.
<ikonia> jared555: the browser has a path built into it at compile time, it can be changed in the config of most browsers or manually updated
<jared555> well by default with kubuntu is everything pointed to a certain path?
<ikonia> jared555: it will be pointed to a specific path yes
<compilerwriter> I have had to use the alternate cd in the past.  I just wasn't sure.  I will need to run the live cd to do the backups and then I will do a clean install with it.
<jared555> ikonia: I meant by default is everything pointed to a single path, or does each application have it's own
<compilerwriter> Either my hard drive is taking a crap on me or I installed a bad update or something.
<ikonia> jared555: very few applications will use SSL certificates
<ikonia> compilerwriter: should be fine
<compilerwriter> I started having problems when I installed yet another desktop environment on top of the gnome and kde I had.  Then I started getting really weird bootup errors.
<TheGrammarFreak> What do I need to install to play dvd's?
<khije> sdddf
<ikonia> !dvd > TheGrammarFreak
<ubottu> TheGrammarFreak, please see my private message
<genii> khije: We see you.
<jairo> j
<Guest21978> Can anyone tell me how to launch "find files and folders" in KDE?  Kubuntu does not have this in the menu, like most distros do.  How do I launch it from the command line?
<JontheEchidna> Guest21978: kfind
<JontheEchidna> alternately you can press crtl + f in dolphin
<Guest21978> Someone should report this as a bug..It should be in the menu
<Peace-> Guest21978:  CTRL + F
<Peace-> Guest21978:  with konqueror on a folder
<Peace-> Guest21978: sudo updatedb && locate FILE | grep filter
<neoandersen> Yay!
<snarkfish> anyone got any news on ZFS?
<snarkfish> is it going to be implimented in the next release?
<mgl> ando perdido alguien habla espannol?
<oobe> mgl !es
<oobe> !es mgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es mgl
<oobe> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgl> tks
<lorecaster> Hi, i've got a question about printers... I've set up a samba server to the printer on my windows printer-server... and i'm trying to set it up to print through the samba share... it picks up the printer fine, but it still asks for drivers. the printer (canon) does not have drivers for linux... i thought that i could install it this way to my linux-box...
<Serpardum> My screen is not refreshing right and I don't know why
<Serpardum> there is some.. invisible looking window that messes up my windows
<Serpardum> and teh window doesn't refresh right unless I like move it off the screen and back on to force refresh
<lorecaster> and the print-share was varified to be working
<snarkfish> lorecaster: are you sharing a windows printer or a linux printer?
<Guest25154> how long does it take the live cd to load?
<lorecaster> the printer is attached to a windows XP machine... which is shared via samba to my ubuntu 9.04 box... which is driverless for this printer
<snarkfish> Guest25154: not long why?
<snarkfish> lorecaster: have you googled your printer and linux to see if a printer driver has been created?
<compilerwriter> It seems to be taking forever on my box.  I wonder if the iso got corrupted?
<lorecaster> it does nto appear here (http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi)
<snarkfish> i dont usually print to a windows machine just to a linux machine.
<lorecaster> and is NO WHERE that i can find... but I had been given the impression that by doing it this way... i could get around some of the linux-drivers that i cannot acquire.
<snarkfish> have you tried to raw print and let the windows box make heads or tails out of it
<lorecaster> i'd RATHER feed the printer directly into my main tower
<lorecaster> how would i go about that, snarkfish?
<snarkfish> in selecting the printer on your linux box choose raw
<lorecaster> done
<lorecaster> won't let me print a test page, opening OOo3.1 and printing a test-page there... cross fingers :D
<compilerwriter> for some reason the live cd defaulted to a console login?
<lorecaster> when i hit print, i get the popup (print job 4 has been completed on printer) but nothing happens in the canon print queue on my computer, nor does it actually print off
<snarkfish> damaged iso reburn and try again
<lorecaster> :(
<snarkfish> sorry lorecaster Im no more help toyou
<compilerwriter> I have a pointer now that I have typed startx
<lorecaster> i appreciate your efforts :) Gods bless you :)
<lorecaster> can anyone else throw me a hand?
<snarkfish> lorecaster: thank you and you to
<snarkfish> lorecaster: what model of printer do you have?
<lorecaster> Canon Imageclass d760
<tablet> hey all i am dealing with a latitude tablet and i would like to be able to rotate the screen however i dont think the ATI drivers are installed. How do i check to see if they are and if not how do install them?
<lorecaster> too gorgeous a machine to scrap
<compilerwriter> snarkfish you think I have a damaged iso.
<snarkfish> if you got x to start then perhaps not
<compilerwriter> well it only sort of started.
<snarkfish> what does that mean
<lorecaster> the way i understand it... is if i installed a driver for the preceeding printer... just for base-model functionality... it should work.
<lorecaster> that's all i need
<Serpardum> I thought that find was supposed to find text in files.  It doesn't seem to though?
<snarkfish> lorecaster: so what model of your printer is close to a model represented in the printer list?
<lorecaster> in the "New Printer; Choose Driver; Select printer from dbase" menu?
<snarkfish> uh i guess so
<lorecaster> there are no imageCLASS-series printers there... imagerunner is, i tried the base model, 330s, but it still failed
<snarkfish> im going to have a smoke break.. brb
<Serpardum> oh, grep, not find
<snarkfish> ok im back
<lorecaster> I noticed that printing with PIXMA-Ip2000 actually showed up as spooling
<lorecaster> the first on eyet
<compilerwriter> I seem to have at least a console login on my box.  Can someone now help me get a blank cd-r mounted to copy my home directory?
<snarkfish> compilerwriter: you dont mount blank media
<tablet> hey all, Does anyone know to tell what video card i have on my computer
<snarkfish> tablet: use lspci|grep VGA
<Shura> lspci | grep VGA
<Shura> Arf ^^
<tablet> thanks
<snarkfish> yup
<tablet> Thanks again, now i am attempting to install the drivers for the ati 1250
<compilerwriter> snarkfish can you help me with the backup quickly then.  I can't seem to remember the mount commands etc.
<snarkfish> are you command line?
<compilerwriter> yes I am at the command line.
<Shadoze> Does anyone know where the gpg key is for kubuntu backports?
<snarkfish> i have no idea how to burn cds from command line
<Shadoze> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu < to be more precise
<snarkfish> best bet is use a usb thumb drive and just tar your home directory to it
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: cdrecord or cdrdao installed?
<compilerwriter> unable to enumerate usb device.
<compilerwriter> tr_hawk I am using a live cd to get the machine to boot.
<compilerwriter> if it is on the livecd then yes tr_hawk
<bdgraue> Shadoze:
<bdgraue> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<bdgraue> Shadoze: have you seen it?
<Shadoze> I have, yeah
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: so you got one cdr running the livecd and another cd-burner?
<Shadoze> I seem to have two keys missing
<compilerwriter> yes tr_hawk
<Shadoze> This: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release  and GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net  jaunty Release
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: media is ROM or RW?
<bdgraue> Shadoze: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com B0BE17C2A0C914F086B7B8327D2C7A23BF810CD5
<bdgraue> Replace B0BE17C2A0C914F086B7B8327D2C7A23BF810CD5 with the fingerprint of the PPA key you're dealing with.
<bdgraue> Shadoze: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding a PPA to your Ubuntu repositories
<Shadoze> Yeah i was looking at that
<Shadoze> Just trying to find the actual key
<bdgraue> Shadoze: i the key is missed, apt-get will tell you which key, you simply can replace it in the line i pasted above
<bdgraue> s/i/if
<compilerwriter> rw if I am ont mistaken tr_hawk
<swatto> hi all, does the xbox 360 controller work without installing drivers?
<Shadoze> *oops* sorry misread you, imported the key is all ok now for Kubuntu backports, just seeing if software update is recognising it
<compilerwriter> I also seem to have managed an sdcard in its reader tr_hawk
<Zorael> (When adding keys with apt-key adv, only the last eight characters are needed to match a key.)
<Shadoze> bdgraue: Should i still be getting blocked updates even if all the keys are now correct?
<Shadoze> Zorael: I did not know that, thanks
<tr_hawk> compiler writer: try "cdrdao scanbus"
<bdgraue> sry, dont know
<Shadoze> I'll download the updates i can do right now, and see after
<compilerwriter> error trying to open /dev/scd0 says it is busy.
<compilerwriter> scd0 is probably running the live cd.
<Shadoze> Shoot, kpackage kit got to Commiting changes 74%, then declared an unknown error
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, what are you trying to update?
<compilerwriter> ls
<compilerwriter> any ideas tr_hawk
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: SCSI or IDE burner?
<Shadoze> ign0ramus: i was grabbing amarok 2.1 and kde 4.2.4 but was having key issues
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, and you've now successfully added the keys?
<Shadoze> ign0ramus: yeah the keys are fine now, i just found out why i'm having a problem
<compilerwriter> ide I think.
<compilerwriter> Machine was built back in 2002.
<Shadoze> ign0ramus: It would seem im now runnin gkde 4.3 BETA 2 so an "upgrade" to 4.2.4 can;t happen
<Shadoze> I thought i was on 4.2.2 all the time, as i never checked
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, don't you have to add a special repo to upgrade to 4.3?
<Shadoze> I p[robably have done that by accident, hold up
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, haha
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: for cdrdao you need to find out the burners device id
<compilerwriter> my guess is it is scd1
<compilerwriter> how would I do that tr_hawk
<compilerwriter> ls
<kaddi> hi, as a general question is it possible to uninstall specific updates? assume I didn't like the last mplayer-update.. could I get rid of it?
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: search /var/log/message for CD-ROM: for me it's 2:0:0:0:
<Shadoze> heres my sources list
<Shadoze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193013/
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: less /varlog/messages
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: sorry, less /var/log/messages
<ign0ramus> kaddi, i think you can install the specific package version that you want, and then 'pin' it
<ign0ramus> kaddi, "man apt_preferences"
<kaddi> ign0ramus: it's like you can read minds ;)
<kaddi> thanks :L)
<kaddi> :)
<ign0ramus> kaddi, np :)
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: is there an /var/log/messages file on your live system?
<compilerwriter> Yes tr_hawk there is.
<compilerwriter> I have found something about a SCSI sdb1
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: try:  grep < /var/log/messages "CD-"
<compilerwriter> It appears to be talking about my sd reader and the card in it.
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: better want to try the SDcard way? CD-burning from console isn't that easy (mkisofs/growisofs etc)
<compilerwriter> the sdcard way works just fine for me.
<tr_hawk> compilerwriter: try: mount
<compilerwriter> I just want to get my home directory and its email off of it.  Then I will do a fresh install and start over
<compilerwriter> what am I looking for tr_hawk
<Shadoze> i sense a reinstall on my half :S
<snarkfish> server and raid5 array is now online.. yah me
<Shadoze> Can anyone answer me this, is it really worth choosing ext4? When i reinstall. I've heard so much down talk about it but at the same time alot of praise, so i'm undecided, anyone care to share there feelings?
<snarkfish> i use ext4, its not bad, but im really looking at zfs
<Shadoze> However upon reinstall i will be copying over 100gb worth of data, so maybe ext4 is wise?
<Shadoze> I've noticed it being alot faster at copying from another partition than ext3
<snarkfish> jfs would just blow you away at its speed on large data files.
<snarkfish> but if its just a buncha little files then youll not notice and real benefit
<snarkfish> and = any
<Shadoze> Well this 100gb transfer is only happening once
<Shadoze> then the max will be maybe up to 3gb
<Shadoze> It's just i was reading a very logn bug report on ext4 and data loss and corruption
<snarkfish> oh
<Shadoze> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781
<Shadoze> Even the ext4 developer got involved
<Zorael> ext4's delayed write delay is 5 seconds, right?
<Shadoze> THink so
<ign0ramus> Zorael, no, that's ext3
<Shadoze> THough i did use ext4 for about a week, and really did enjoy using it, no problems whatsoever
<Zorael> ext4's instead being?
<ign0ramus> read here for a good explanation from the developer: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781/comments/45
<Zorael> I've been using ext4 since the Jaunty beta, had one data loss when I was toying around with a kernel compiled from git and suddenly got a kernel panic.
<ign0ramus> Zorael, FTA: "... a newly created file won't hit disk until about 45-150 seconds"
<Zorael> My xorg.conf was wiped
<Shadoze> Well i cant say ive ever had a power cut on this computer so im giong to go with ext4
<Shadoze> whenever there has been a power cut i havn't been on the pc *lukily*
<fabio> hi, i'm trying to use the openoffice ppa located at https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa for jaunty, i have added the gpg keys
<fabio> but i always get
<fabio> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 60D11217247D1CFF Launchpad PPA for OpenOffice.org Scribblers
<Shadoze> be back soon
<Zorael> Shadoze: You could grab a 2.6.30 kernel and mount it with data=alloc_on_commit; http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ext4/12179
<ign0ramus> Zorael, awesome! 2.6.30 final was released today!
<Zorael> yeah, I've been using my own that I compiled from git but will definitely recompile it now :3
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i wonder if Apparmor works now...
<Zorael> ign0ramus: AppArmor needs its own module, right? Is it in the mainline kernel, or is it something custom that Canonical adds?
<Zorael> I've seen Tomoyo and SELinux when configuring my kernels, but no apparmor.
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i believe it's mainline, which is why the module wouldn't work on my rcX versions
<ign0ramus> Zorael, no problems with SELinux?  I do want to try it
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Seems a bit difficult to set up, haven't tried it myself yet either.
<ign0ramus> Zorael, that and the *tons* of compatibility issues you find by googling, and i'm a little hesitant
<ign0ramus> but i'm not hesitant to try out my new kernel and new intel drivers (thanks xorg-edgers!).
<ign0ramus> brb
<katoda> hi, I have upgraded to KDE 4.3 beta2 and don't know how to change settings of KDM :)
<katoda> how do I change to administrator mode?
<skierpage> KPackageKit > Software Updates is offering me 4.2.90 updates while reporting that 4.2.4 updates are "blocked" ?!?  Can I tell from which "ppa" these are coming from?  I added a few PPAs in Settings > Edit SOftware Sources for Amarok 2.1, Firefox 3.5, and Thunderbird 3.
<katoda> skierpage: software sources for Amarok 2.1 gives you KDE 4.2.90
<Dragnslcr> skierpage- take a look at the topic
<katoda> remove them if you don't want to use KDE 4.3 beta2
<skierpage> katoda, thanks, so what I should uncheck  in "Third-Party Software": "ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports" or "p.l.n/kubuntu-experimental" , or both?
<katoda> skierpage: the first one
<katoda> skierpage: !topic
<katoda> "4.3 beta arriving in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it)
<togetic> anyone here and willing to help me solve the same problem i had yesterday?
<togetic> (kdm not logging me into a screen)
<togetic> into a WM or DE*
<Zorael> togetic: got your package configured yet?=
<togetic> Zorael: of course not
<togetic> same as before i left
<Zorael> togetic: Right. It complained about /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts and wouldn't configure, right?
<togetic> and the permissions need to be changed since they must be incorrect if i'm told by kdm that it will attempt to login to root dir since i don't have the proper permissions
#kubuntu 2009-06-11
<togetic> right
<skierpage> katoda, Thanks.  It would sure be nice if KPackageKit showed what PPA caused a particular package or update listing.
<Zorael> togetic: Does your /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts exist, to begin with?
<Zorael> togetic: also, have you tried simply renaming your home folder to something else and have your DE recreate its files?
<togetic> one sec, need to chown into the system since i'm using a live cd atm
<Zorael> just mount it :)
<togetic> right
<togetic> but to use apt-get i'll need to chown
<Zorael> I imagine you mean chroot, but yeah, point taken
<katoda> re
<katoda> does anybody with kde 4.3beta2 confirm disappearing of restart icon (K->Leave->Restart)?
<togetic> I mean chroot
<togetic> and i am chrooted so... let's look for the file
<Zorael> right, /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts
<togetic> Zorael: no, the file doesn't exist
<togetic> i used locate and looked myself
<togetic> i haven't tried renaming it
<togetic> it == my home folder
<togetic> how would the DE recreate the files, you might have to explain that one a little further
<Zorael> first of all, do you have the dictionaries-common package installed? (apt-cache policy dictionaries-common)
 * tr_hawk waves goodbye
<Zorael> katoda: No, I have the icon and I'm on 4.3b2
<togetic> Zorael: no i don't
<togetic> needed?
<katoda> Zorael: and do you have "administrator mode" in kde system settings?
<togetic> do i need dictionaries-common or dictionaries-common-dev?
<Zorael> togetic: well, iirc the package that refused to configure was an openoffice package, and openoffice seems to depend on that dictionaries-common, so seems like a broken dependency. try installing it; sudo aptitude install dictionaries-common
<Zorael> katoda: No, been missing for quite a while, I think?
<katoda> Zorael: AFAIR in 4.2 it was availible
<Zorael> katoda: Maybe, I've been running it with kdesu for quite a while though
<katoda> Zorael: ok, nvm, i want my restart icon back! ~~ ;-)
<togetic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193065/
<togetic> Zorael ^
<togetic> and anyone else willing to help ^
<Zorael> togetic: sudo aptitude reinstall openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us dictionaries-common+
<Zorael> (last + important)
<togetic> what does the plus sign do?
<togetic> that worked whatever it was
<Zorael> it installs dictionaries-common and reinstalls openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<togetic> interesting
<Zorael> quite!
<togetic> now i can't even recall why i needed apt to work :P
<togetic> anywho, need kdm fixed now i suppose
<Zorael> for your WM, do you get as far as to the login screen?
<togetic> maybe it has to do w/ permission
<togetic> kdm is as far as i get
<togetic> and i can login through a tty screen, but no X
<togetic> ..i think..
<Zorael> kdm, as in the greeter, right?
<togetic> let me reboot into the machine to find out
<togetic> si senor
<togetic> yes
<Zorael> Anyway,  try creating another user
<togetic> i could use one of the several already there right?
<togetic> i haven't tried them yet
<togetic> will reboot now
<Zorael> if the permissions of your home directory is botched (though we fixed /home itself earlier), creating a new one should make it work for him/her/it
<Zorael> Several already there? o.0
<katoda> Zorael: I'm here :P
<katoda> give me my restart icon back! :D
<Zorael> katoda: It's mine now!
 * Zorael runs off, laughing hysterically
<katoda> Zorael: you have stolen it from me!
 * katoda thinks how it happens
 * katoda doesn't use IE though
<Zorael> katoda: Tried reinstalling the icon packages? sudo aptitude reinstall kde-icons-oxygen kdeartwork-theme-icon
<terettes15> i need help with this codecs i just down loaded.
<katoda> don't have kdeartwork-theme-icon installed :P
<katoda> maybe it'll help
<Zorael> perhaps it's something I installed, omit it
<katoda> Zorael: maybe it'll help ;)
<Zorael> Ah, yeah, it's a part of the kdeartwork bundle
<Zorael> katoda: can't hurt :3
<katoda> Zorael: can you locate somehow the path of the icon?
<Zorael> katoda: hum.
<katoda> Zorael: got it
<Zorael> katoda: Ah, cheers
<katoda> . /usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/system-restart.png
<katoda> but it still doesn't show
<terettes15> can anyone help me please
<katoda> I think it is something in config
<Zorael> It's supposed to be named system-reboot.png
<Zorael> katoda: so reinstall the package
<katoda> terettes15: what happened
<katoda> Zorael: I've done this
<Zorael> mmkay, then make a symbolic link. :3 "ln -s //usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/system-restart.png /usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/system-reboot.png"
<terettes15> i dl this codecs and it opened up on wine now i cant close it out
<togetic> Zorael: alright, so... any other use can login except for my own
<togetic> s/use/user*
<katoda> Zorael: I have kde-icons-oxygen from 4.2.4
<Zorael> Sorry; "ln -s /usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/system-restart.png /usr/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/system-reboot.png"
<katoda> yap
<Zorael> togetic: Yeah, so something wrong with the permissions of your home dir
<katoda> terettes15: what codec?
<togetic> so what i would like to know is how to, after creating a new user... transfer all my files to that user's home
<togetic> brb
<katoda> Zorael: karmic // jaunty?
<Zorael> katoda: Jaunty
<Zorael> with 4.3b2 from ppas
<katoda> Zorael: what version of kde-icons-oxygen do you have?
<terettes15> its a avsvideo converter
<Zorael> katoda: Regardless, yours is named system-restart, right? And it doesn't show for you.
<katoda> I have 4.2.4, not 4.2.90
<Zorael> katoda: Mine is system-reboot, and shows.
<Zorael> 4.2.85
<togetic> so, instead of creating a new user, maybe we can try figuring out what's wrong with the permissions
<Zorael> togetic: can you create files in your home dir now?
<togetic> Zorael: i can create files
<terettes15> to be precise its avs video converter6.2
<Zorael> togetic: can you navigate into directories? like, cd ~/.kde?
<togetic> Zorael: yes
<togetic> but again, my paths are screwed, and for each screen i have to "export PATH=/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin"
<Zorael> ah, right
<Shadoze> Does anyone know if there a foss alterantive to the nvidia drivers?
<togetic> Shadoze: yes, but for their drivers work better
<togetic> unfortunately
<togetic> -"for"
<Zorael> togetic: You do have a PATH defined in /etc/environment, I assume?
<katoda> Zorael: which kde ppa do You use
<togetic> sure, and i have them set in .bashrc
<Shadoze> In what way? Better 3d support ect..?
<togetic> oh wait
<togetic> nm
<togetic> no i don't will have to do that
<togetic> anywho, so that's resolved
<togetic> now... user permissions
<Zorael> well, my .bashrc doesn't have any PATH definitions, either
<togetic> btw, i can't think you enough for taking the time to help me Zorael
<katoda> Shadoze: what's wrong in binary nvidia drivers?
<Zorael> I just inherit from /etc/environment
<Zorael> (et al)
<Zorael> :3
<togetic> i don't know why it's not inheriting them
 * togetic may go for a good game of open arena after this one
<Zorael> katoda: I use a bunch, not really sure what's from which, heh
<Shadoze> The less closed source blobs i have on my system the better, i was curious into the alteratives
<Zorael> togetic: I imagine you can read files from your home dir, as well? I mean, cat ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<togetic> Shadoze: the drawing of the graphics is much better all around w/ the nvidia drivers
<Shadoze> Sadly i didn't buy the pc i'm using so i didn't get to choose it's hardware either :S
<togetic> yup
<togetic> Zorael ^
<Zorael> togetic: Can you write into /tmp?
<katoda> Zorael: zw, I'll try to relog
<togetic> Zorael: yes
<terettes15> i need to close something out but its not letting me closeitout
<Zorael> I'd try renaming .kde to .kde-backup, and let kdm recreate its settings.
<togetic> alright
<Shadoze> Hmm, that's sad to hear :(
<Zorael> togetic: If it works, then you at least have a DE running
<Zorael> I mean KDE recreate its settings*
<katoda> Zorael: I have my icon back :)
 * katoda thanks Zorael for his help :)
<Zorael> katoda: There you go :3
<togetic> Zorael: i did that and it still went back to the login screen
<Zorael> togetic: So you get to the login screen, log in, and then it returns you back to it?
<togetic> right
<Zorael> and this is with .kde renamed?
<togetic> right, Zorael
<terettes15> nevermind i got it
<LoreCaster_Nappi> is anyone able to help me figure out how to run a canon imageCLASS d760 printer in linux (even with base-functionality), with no linux-drivers built for the device?
<togetic> there is..
<togetic> ~/.kd4
<togetic> ~/.kde4
<togetic> i should rename that
<Zorael> togetic: which release are you running?
<togetic> same results
<togetic> hmm, lsb_release says 'no lsb modules available'
<togetic> jaunty
<togetic> i upgraded about 2 weeks ago
<katoda> LoreCaster_Nappi: won't be possible
<togetic> does kdm have a log?
<Zorael> togetic: /var/log/kdm.log
<katoda> LoreCaster: there is no info about such printer in openprinting.org, what means it doesn't work
<Zorael> togetic: and Xorg.0.log
<togetic> right, i had found it
<togetic> nothing there so far
<Zorael> togetic: well, something is making it crash or otherwise log out. *I* would try to migrate your settings over to a new user, since you said that only your user seems borked somehow
<togetic> right
<togetic> but would i just do cp -r ~/.kde* /home/newuser
<Zorael> togetic: starting by copying the whole .kde folder
<togetic> after creating it
<togetic> i'll try that
<Zorael> togetic: cp -rv /home/olduser/.kde /home/newuser
<Zorael> togetic: add the v to get it to be verbose and show you that it's actually doing stuff
<Zorael> and
<Zorael> you'll need to change ownership after that
<Zorael> togetic: sudo chown newuser:group /home/newuser/.kde -rv
<Zorael> sorry; -Rv
<togetic> chown invalid option --r
<togetic> invalid option -- 'r'
<togetic> **
<togetic> it doesn't understand -r
<togetic> Zorael ^
<Zorael> make it capital R, so -Rv
<togetic> ah, too late
<togetic> i already did 'sudo mv ~/.kde* /home/newuser'
<togetic> guess i need to change the permissions so that the new user can access the files...
<Zorael> togetic: Well, works too, though you won't have a backup
<Zorael> togetic: yeah, sudo chown newuser:group /home/newuser/.kde -Rv
<togetic> done
<togetic> now i need to add the new user to the sudoers
<carolija> Hello all !  I have volume ext3 and that is other HDD but I want to all space be in /home/  I have to Unmount it or .. ?
<carolija> like this is confusing little space here little there ...
<togetic> sudo sudoedit /etc/sudoers
<togetic> ?..
<Zorael> um
<Zorael> togetic: Just make sure he's in the admin group
<togetic> right, how?
<carolija> I'd like all the space to be one one place
<togetic> sorries :P
<togetic> carolija: have you tried fdisk yet? mk.ext2 -j
<carolija> both HDD to put into one basically
<togetic> mkfs.ext2*
<togetic> er, mkfs.ext3
<carolija> togetic, no i didn't coz i didnt know about it
<ramses> hello evrybody
<carolija> i type it like this : mk.ext2 -j  ?
<carolija> togetic,
<Zorael> togetic: sudo adduser username group, I think
<ramses> somebody from germany here ?
<carolija> !germany
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<togetic> carolija: oh, okay, make a backup if you are inclined to do so because you are about wipe your disk, then do  sudo fdisk /dev/<yourhdd>, use 'd' to delete any partitions you have on the drive, then do w and hit enter through all the prompts to write to the entire hdd, not sure if you are wanting to boot from the partition, but if you are, you will need to make it bootable in fdisk as well, write your changes using "w" and quit, then you do mkfs.ext3
<togetic> gracias Zorael
<carolija> togetic,  Okay ill do that
<carolija> thank you, so it's not so easy
<carolija> like i think of
<togetic> carolija: it's easy the more you do it, just like compiling a kernel :)
<carolija> togetic, am i lose all data what I have ?
<Serpardum> carolija: yes
<carolija> damn
<carolija> i must ?
<carolija> there is no other way to put the movies and music on same safe place ?
<carolija> because there is a lot :|
<Serpardum> you can copy them
<Serpardum> move them
<carolija> where ?
<Serpardum> How many partiions do you hav?
<Serpardum> *partiions
<Serpardum> grrr. partitions
<carolija> Just Volume (ext3)
<Serpardum> so what is this little here little there you were talking about?
<carolija> and wan i click on it he ask for password
<Serpardum> different folders?
<carolija> i hate that one too lol
<carolija> yes
<carolija> diferent folders
<Zorael> togetic: I'm off, good luck.
<Serpardum> Oh, then don't partition
<carolija> they are like same, but diferent data is in it
<Serpardum> yes.  folders keep data seperate, easier to find
<carolija> for example if I made into /home/ dir movies
<Serpardum> music goes in like /user/me/music etc..
<Serpardum> right
<Serpardum> those are called "folders"
<Serpardum> Now, what is the difficulty you are having with your folders?
<carolija> i will see the /home/movies/ into Volume (etc3) also but without movies , just the folder
<Serpardum> mkdir just maks the directory
<Serpardum> then you have to copy or move the files
<Serpardum> mv soemfolder/* /home/movies/
<Serpardum> that will move them
<Serpardum> copy woudl be: cp somefolder/* /home/movies
<Serpardum> sometimes it's better to copy and delete and then move
<Serpardum> er, than move
<carolija> ok
<Serpardum> wow, I just can't talk today
<carolija> the main problem is that i want all the space to be in one place i don't need little bit in here and little bit in there
<carolija> what i told you about mkdir
<carolija> that happening in my deafault /home/ and i see the same folder in other HDD but with no files in it
<carolija> so i don't need that other HDD to be separated
<togetic> Zorael: so after doing sudo mv ~/.* /home/newuser and then doing sudo chown newuser:newuser /home/newuser/.* -Rv i have the same problem of logging into that user using kdm
<carolija> i'd jkust like to use all space in /home/ directories
<carolija> if you understand me now ?
<carolija> Serpardum,
<togetic> oh, i didn't see that he left
<Serpardum> you can move folders too
<carolija> yes i can move folders too but i want to make like one HDD not 2 (like i have)
<carolija> What is this option with right click on HDD Volume ext3 --> Unmount "Volume ext3"
<togetic> he/she*
<max_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<max_> Hi, I'm trying to burn a video dvd with Brasero, and when i click "burn" it says "it is not possoble to write with the current set of plugins" What plugins do i need to burn this?
<tomsdale> how can I override a dns entry for my browser? The /etc/hosts don't work.
<Telengard> tomsdale : Can you 'ping localhost' ?
<tomsdale> Telengard: thx for help. I've been on this for 3 days now. Yes I can ping localhost. responds with 127.0.0.1
<tomsdale> I can also ping the hostname I put in the /etc/hosts but all kde apps seem to just ignore it.
<Telengard> Then /etc/hosts must be working, because that is where 'localhost' is defined.
<Telengard> when you ping the manually entered hostnames do you get responses from the expected IP addys?
<tomsdale> yes, I just added a bogus name behind IP and it responds also. Everything seems fine with the base system, just not the desktop apps.
<Telengard> Which apps are not behaving as expected? What are you inputting?
<tomsdale> background is that I need to recover a hacked website adminpanel which has been blacklisted. But I can't access a vhost by it's IP address. It needs the domain name to respond.
<tomsdale> with blacklisted I mean it has been marked by google and removed from all DNS server I know.
<lpmanglinong> hello
<tomsdale> hi
<lpmanglinong> what country are you from timsdale?..
<tomsdale> lpmanglinong: Canada,
<lpmanglinong> ok
<vivek> hello
<lpmanglinong> at home?.
<vivek> I'm having some trouble with KDM crashing on lonout
<vivek> *logout
<vivek> would anyone be able to help me with this?
<vivek> (or maybe it's the X server crashing)
<lpmanglinong> im sorry.. just a newbie.. ^_^
<vivek> me too
<lpmanglinong> maybe tomsdale can help you..
<tomsdale> vivek: check the /etc/init.d/Xorg.1.log for clues what happens on logoung
<vivek> there's no file named Xorg.1.log in /etc/init.d
<vivek> do i need to enable logging somewhere?
<vivek> found it in /var/log/
<nikitis> So how do i go to init 3?
<tomsdale> vivek: sorry - I meant /var/log
<tomsdale> vivek: you have an intel card?
<tomsdale> There were problems with the current intel driver but there is supposed to be a driver update soon. I had problems on NVidia as well but rolled back a version and since then it'S stable
<vivek> yes
<tomsdale> TBH I don't know how drivers work in intel land. I thought they were included in Xorg
<tomsdale> I think I read there was some sort of update on the way which is supposed to fix a lot of intel issues.
<vivek_ap> hopefully that fixes it!  thanks!
<Zorix> Where can I get a newer build of Kopete for Kubuntu 9.04?  The msn support is real bad and I would like to try newer code
<halberd> Paper, light--great console scheme
<t3rminat0r> guys, in orfer for a script to be bootable
<t3rminat0r> it should be at the /etc/init.d/
<t3rminat0r> only?
<tomsdale> Zorix: did they do it again. msn seems to have to change their protocol everytime.
<Zorix> tomsdale,  well its just that certain people can't message me it only shows they are typing and never shows up on my screen..made me believe for about 2 months that certain people were ignoring me
<Zorix> i read somewhere that wlm support was rather poor
<Pici> !boot | t3rminat0r
<ubottu> t3rminat0r: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Zorix> everything works with pidgin except it wont notify the taskbar that i have a new message so i never know whats going on.. so between both of them... instant messaging is sucking
<vivek_ap> re: intel/xorg freeze on logout - it appears to be fixed in the .30 kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/364508
<vivek_ap> thanks
<Zorix> i'm out of luck aren't i?
<nikitis> Can someone tell me why in terminal I see a "$" for my prompt instead of "nikitis@ubuntu $"?
<dhendu9411> hello all
<dhendu9411> does anyone know how to turn off the auto horizontal scrolling in dolphin?  Its driving me crazy!
<Zorix> when is 4.3 arriving in kubutu backports.. i need to disable the updates on a few remote machines
<ricardo__> guys
<ricardo__> fast question
<ricardo__> xdcc send doesn't seem to work on quassel
<ricardo__> is this correct?
<Zorix> i must ask some hard questions here
<nikitis> Why is bash not loading up when i start a konsole?
<Zengol> Could someone give me some info on a benchmark comparison of 8.10 - 9.04?
<Serpardum> can I sort an ls by date?
<Serpardum> can't find it in ls --help
<Serpardum> I see -S is size
<Serpardum> -R is reverse
<Serpardum> er, -r is reverse
<Serpardum> hmm.. --sort=c maybe
<Serpardum> -t
<Serpardum> okay, got it
<oobe> ls -lt
<pulaski> Hello, I'm also on the kde channel but I can't get a response.  I'm running jaunty and kde4.  I've removed the kicker panel along the bottom of the desktop in error but panel help does not offer a clue how to restore it.  Can anyone offer any suggestionS? eg where in help to look for something like this or better yet has anyone had to do this before?
<Zorix> its a plasma widget
<Serpardum> right click, add widget
<oobe> simple work around mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old the restart the desktop
<Serpardum> er, add panel then add widets to it?  one of those
<Zorix> you lose all settings that way oobe
<oobe> yeah i know
<Serpardum> oooh, I have a ~/.kde/Autostart?  cool
<Zorix> pulaski,  if you dont have the panel, right click on desktop and add panel, then right click on panel and add widget to add all the widgets back if necessary
<pulaski> Zorix: Thanks for responding.  I have a panel to which I can applets but I can' put applications on it.  I understand icons to run applications can only appear on the "Kicker" panel.  I need to make the panel behave like the Kicker panel.
<Zorix> right click on application and select add to panel
<halberd> could someone do me a favor? please open konsole, start a screen session, open emacs -nw, and press ctrl-left
<halberd> does it output funny characters?
<pulaski> Zorix: Thanks I've solved my problem.  It seems it the panel appears on the bottom portion of the desktop that seems to designae it as the "Kicker" panel.  This must be true becaues I can add and remove applications as well as applets from it.
<Serpardum> no, ikt tells me emacs is not installed :D
<Serpardum> let me install emacs
<pulaski> Problem solve.  Goodnight for now.
<Serpardum> I run emacs -nw  I press ctrl-left arrow and it just jumps to top/left corner
<Serpardum> it goes to the start of hte previous word
<Serpardum> although I never loaded a file
<Serpardum> nwo I have to remember how to exit emacs :/
<Serpardum> got it
<halberd> hmm
<halberd> that's not the problem I'm having
<halberd> when I do it, it outputs the text "5D"
<Serpardum> *shrug*
<Serpardum> sounds like it's screwed up for you
<halberd> yes but I want to fix it
<Serpardum> why don't you uninstall emacs and resinstall it?
<halberd> I think the problem is screen
<halberd> because it doesn't happen when emacs is run outside of a screen session
<Serpardum> define "screen session"?
<halberd> ah... before you enter emacs in the konsole, do the command "screen"
<Serpardum> I don't know what a screen session is so maybe I didn't do it
<halberd> then type emacs -nw
<Serpardum> now ctrl-left does nothing for me
<halberd> but you don't get the 5D?
<Serpardum> 5D where?
<halberd> entered into the emacs window
<Serpardum> I never loaded a file
<Serpardum> oh, wait ^5d?
<nikitis> what all do i need to do to get flash working with konquerer?  I downloaded and ran flashplugin-installer.  Do i need to turn on javascript?
<Serpardum> is it ^5D or soemthing
<halberd> on mine it's just 5D
<halberd> with no caret
<Serpardum> I think that screen mode isn't handeling the ctrl-left, so it's accepted as character scan codes
<Serpardum> which happen to be 5D
<Serpardum> since I don't have any editing going on, I dont see them, emacs ignore them
<halberd> you'd be in a scratch buffer
<halberd> so if it was producing them you would see them
<Serpardum> I have the help text on line
<Serpardum> "Welcome to GNU Emacs..." etc..
<halberd> well try ctrl-x b, then type *scratch*
<Serpardum> yep, now I get the 5D
<Serpardum> like I said, in screen mode emacs obviously isn't accepting ctrl-left arrow as a command, so it accepts them as characters.
<Serpardum> ctrl-up would do it too
<halberd> yeah all the arrow keys
<Serpardum> those numbers are the scan codes being interpreted as characters
<Serpardum> Or hex or soemthing
<Serpardum> since emacs normally handles them it doesn't mask them
<Serpardum> So the moral of the story is: don't hit ctrl-left in emacs in screen mode ^^
<halberd> well, it's a problem for me because that's a navigation command I want
<Serpardum> you might have to do somethign like enter vt100 mode or something
<halberd> looking in the screen manual it says that ctrl-up, for example, is translated to \033[A
<halberd> and ctrl-left to \033[D, and so on
<halberd> er i mean just left, and up
<halberd> not ctrl-left or ctrl-up
<Serpardum> \033 is escape.
<Serpardum> those are ANSI codes
<Serpardum> <esc>[A
<Serpardum> what does -nw mean anyway?
<halberd> it means no window, ie no graphical mode
<halberd> any idea what I might do to fix this?
<Serpardum> try google "emacs screen ctrl-left not working"
<halberd> it's odd that it doesn't output 5D or whatever if I do it from a bash prompt
<halberd> or from in nano
<Serpardum> Here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/89235
<ogre_> im trying to uninstall a copy of vmware workstation 6.5 on jaunty. any suggestions on how to do since there is no uninstaller?
<oscarinabox> *facepalm* i just installed jaunty on this old g4 imac i have that can barely run tiger, and as soon as it boot i accidently hit the shortcut to switch desktops and i dont know how to switch back to workspace one
<oscarinabox> any help?
<Serpardum> it'sll umm.. ctrl something
<Serpardum> was it ctrl-1?
<Serpardum> try ctrl-f1
<oscarinabox> didnt work
<Serpardum> just did for me.  hmm
<oscarinabox> it booted and i saw the taskbar
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<oscarinabox> and then i changed the volume
<oscarinabox> because the startup sound was blasting
<Serpardum> maybe you should just reboot
<oscarinabox> yeah
<lpmanglinong> hi, im at the office.. and one of the computer here cant connect to the internet.. when i open the browser it just loads too long and after that it displays "address not found, browser cannot find the server at www.xxx.com" (for example).. what should i do?.. pls help me..
<e-jat> can someone help me on this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/192900/
<Serpardum> try sudo apt-get install phonon  ?
<ForgeAus> when is (or is it already?) the proper native google chrome being released for linux? ... I've got the "chromium browser" (basically the beta vers)
<e-jat> Serpardum: im reinstalling the kdelib5-dev ..
<e-jat> hope it will help
<halberd> Serpardum: hmm this is a similar problem but I don't think it's exactly the same
<Serpardum> did you try their solutions?
<robotgeek> e-jat: try reinstalling the phonon libraries, and the dev packages
<e-jat> robotgeek: ok .. thanks .. reinstalling it ..
<BluesKaj> gonna be a while , ForgeAus..google is looking for lotsa feedback from open source devs before giving us anymore
<robotgeek> e-jat: not sure if it will work, but it is worth a shot. maybe something funky happened during the first install
<halberd> yes Serpardum
<halberd> the export INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc doesn't make a difference
<halberd> my problem is not precisely the same, it has to do with the combination of emacs + screen
<halberd> it's not bash or readline
<halberd> I don't think emacs uses readline
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj, unfortunately I'm not an opensource dev....
<e-jat> robotgeek: ill try .. thanks
<halberd> maybe it's an emacs configuration thing
<ForgeAus> (it looks as if they've gone GTK+ too which is bad)
<halberd> because I'm in irssi now and I don't have the problem they described
<ForgeAus> I'm starting to think linux is suffering by not having a single basic widgetset :(...
<robotgeek> ForgeAus: choice is good :)
<ForgeAus> robotgeek I agree... for the most part, at least generally...
<ForgeAus> but its starting to be problematic in some ways... apps like firefox and chrome using gtk makes them ugly in KDE...
<halberd> I'm going to try upgrading emacs to 22.3
<halberd> it's at 22.1.1 now
<ForgeAus> is there a repo with kde3.5 remix?
<stephane> Hello
<ForgeAus> anyone interested in kde 3 remixes for kubuntu (intrepid or Jaunty) - http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html has repos for current installations... (theres also downloadable remix CD's but you have to go to the main site there to find them)
<ForgeAus> oh actually looks like http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ has links to both... much easier
<lpmanglinong> need help.. "../firefox.desktop
<lpmanglinong> need help.. "../firefox.desktop' is malformatted."
<Guest27914> Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop, it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<trappist> man I hate to say it, but I think I want intrepid back
<ForgeAus> you don't like jaunty?
<ForgeAus> I havn't gone to jaunty yet
<Serpardum> apt-cache search vmware   doesnt' come back with vmware.  can we use it?
<ForgeAus> you can...
<ForgeAus> you might need to download it from vmware's site itself
<Serpardum> yeah, now I remember, only vmware player is free
<ForgeAus> go to #vmware for more information, I think its just not a part of Ubuntu repositories
<ForgeAus> (serp not even sure the player is in the repos anymore)
<ForgeAus> there are free versions of vmware however it isn't opensource afaik... (maybe the player is I don't know)
<ForgeAus> I know for vmware server itself you can get a free version, however you need to register
<digdeep> may try vritual box
<ForgeAus> yeah virtualbox is another option that is free
<Serpardum> I have virtualbox running in vista (that's what I'm running kubuntu in)
<ForgeAus> (although since sun took that over I didn't really like virtualbox)
<Serpardum> I"m thing is tryign to get a native video driver going for some vm I can run in linux
<ForgeAus> lol Serp, you want to run an os inside an os inside an os inside an os?
<Serpardum> no, just an os inside an os inside an os
<ForgeAus> lol
<Serpardum> The reason is when I run my OS in virtualbox, virtualbox locks up eating up 50% of my cpu and wont exit until I reboot
<ForgeAus> hmmm I should try running something like Amstrad CPC inside a MacOS inside Win98 inside Linux inside WinXP inside MacOSX ... or something
<ForgeAus> ouch
<digdeep> why?
<ForgeAus> virtualbox should eat up a chunk of ram, not sure about cpu thats possible... but I don't like it not exiting...
<ForgeAus> I think to exit you have to first stop the virtual machine
<ForgeAus> (ie shutdown the guest OS to exit virtualbox)
<ForgeAus> virtual machines don't tend to like quitting while the guest is still running
<Serpardum> yeah, but I think I'm not shutting down my os properly and virtualbox doesn't like that
<Serpardum> qemu doesn't care
<Serpardum> I just do a "hlt" right now
<ForgeAus> why is there so many different packages for sun's virtualbox, one for different kernel versions, etc... :(
<ForgeAus> Qemu is better imho, only you need to have some understand to be able to use it... for the most part...
<ForgeAus> if your in MacOSX ever I recommend using VMware Fusion (only its commercial) in Unity mode...
<Serpardum> I just have to find something that will help me write native drivers for qemu :/
<ForgeAus> uh go to #Qemu ? they might be able to help
<max_789>  Hi, I have a HP g60 laptop (running kubuntu 9.04), it has an nvidia geforce 8200. The geforce has a max resolution of like 2500 something. But the highest resolution i can select is 1366x768. Is there anyway i can force a larger resolution?
<Serpardum> look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fridrik85> hola
<Fridrik85> quien sabe algo sobre ubunutu¿?
<Fridrik85> soy nuevo
<Fridrik85> no tengo audio
<Fridrik85> alguien sabe por que es¿?
<homer_K> hi
<Fridrik85> hi
<Fridrik85> para que estan todos conectados si nadie contesta¿?
<tomsdale> uuups - I just accidently upgraded to KDE 4.3 beta ...
<Serpardum> wtf, why does konqueror display a .rar file intead of asking me to save it/
<tomsdale> Konqueror seems not to be getting much love these days.
<Serpardum> now konqueror crashed
<tomsdale> what do you have under Settings file management - File associations.  search for rar on the left
<tomsdale> I don't use Konqueror anymore - I think Dolphin is better for file management. But never got deep into Konqueror either.
<nikitis> my only issue with conquerer is it's speed.  could use some speed improvements
<nikitis> konq*
<tomsdale> I think it's single threaded which weights on it's performance.
<Serpardum> I find no rar in associations
<tomsdale> try creating one and associate it with ark.
<Serpardum> okay, I searced for rar and I found x-rar, x-shared-libary-la, x-shardlib, x-psflib
<tomsdale> yeah - that's it.
<tomsdale> should have ark as application to open it with.
<DarkriftX> i installed google chrome, and on the install page it says that it installs the "repos" so that it can update itself. I assumed it meant apt repos but I dont see anything that looks like them in adept under the 3rd party software tab. anyone know where I would find them?
<Serpardum> and x-rar is associated with ark
<DarkriftX> kubuntu 8.04 btw
<DarkriftX> "Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Chrome up to date. (If you don't want Google's repository, do "sudo touch /etc/defaults/google-chrome" before installing the package.) "
<tomsdale> Serpardum: If I do this with a .rar file it brings up a dialog and asks me to open it with Ark.
<tomsdale> I just upgraded accidentally to Kde 4.3 beta though as well. but here it seems to behave
<tomsdale> actually there are some nice details in 4.3 . Nothing mind blowing so far but looks like some usability improvements.
<DarkriftX> if I am on kubuntu 8.04 would "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main" work or should i change "stable" to "hardy" to match the rest of mine?
<oobe> Possibly niether
<DarkriftX> it said this requires ubuntu 8.04 or later so it should work
<DarkriftX> i just dont know enough about the repo config
<DarkriftX> i opened the install script, found the key and installed that from adept, but not sure how the repo line should look
<oobe> stable is debian like
<oobe> but that might work
<DarkriftX> would that work though?
<DarkriftX> oh
<oobe> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<tomsdale> what is a good dock mac OSX style in KDE? Wanna give it a try
<DarkriftX> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 74.125.95.93 80]
<tomsdale> DarkriftX: it's simple, the url does't exist. try the debian .deb if you have to have the version or search on getdeb
<DarkriftX> i installed it via the .deb but it gets updates almost daily
<tomsdale> http://www.getdeb.net/
<DarkriftX> for soem reason instaling hte .deb didnt seem to add the repos like it said it would
<DarkriftX> i am trying to fix that
<tomsdale> you probably have the PPA of development branch.
<DarkriftX> nice, think i got it
<DarkriftX> picasa is installing now, so i think so
<tomsdale> getdeb allows you to download binaries without having to add additional repositories
<DarkriftX> i want the repos though. i want adept to tell me if there is an update daily
<ForgeAus> I don't understand, why isn't adept showing me kde3 modules, (Apt-get recognises them but adept doesn't??)
<DarkriftX> thanks oobe and tomsdale
<DarkriftX> its working and there are already updates from a few hours ago
<digdeep> I asked how to use ktorrent in command line yesterday. I found it and put them here (in case you are interested) --> http://thdonline.wordpress.com/2009/06/11/work-with-ktorrent-in-command-line/
<Kubou> Is this working?
<sebastian> hola, neseito ayuda con mi kubuntu 8.10
<ollawei> ist da wer
<lpmanglinong_> test
<SilentDis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<max_45> Hi, i seem to be having a problem with audio playback. It keeps skipping and jumping around during playback. This happens with amarok, youtube videos. Does anyone know what would cause this skipping around?
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here... I just got a router with SNMP functionality, and I'd like to start exploring it.  can anyone recommend some good 'beginner tools' to check this tech out?  (kubuntu 9.04)
<Serpardum> what is an ".so" file?
<SilentDis> Serpardum: a dynamic library file.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_library
<Serpardum> now how woudl I find the source code to it/?  specifically /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.so
<SilentDis> Serpardum: did you compile a cirrus driver?
<billing> j
<ForgeAus> uh how to get rpmstrap for Ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> apt-get doesn't seem to find it
<ForgeAus> !rpmstrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpmstrap
<ForgeAus> !info rpmstrap
<ubottu> Package rpmstrap does not exist in jaunty
<ForgeAus> apparently gutsy had it
<ForgeAus> but I'm using intrepid
<SilentDis> !snmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp
<ForgeAus> !info snmp
<ubottu> snmp (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.1~dfsg-12ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 152 kB, installed size 596 kB
<ForgeAus> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ForgeAus> !info rpmstrap gutsy
<ubottu> 'gutsy' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ForgeAus> what gutsy isn't valid as a distro! I don't get it
<ForgeAus> !info rpmstrap hardy
<ubottu> Package rpmstrap does not exist in hardy
<ForgeAus> then again neither is fiesty edgy or most of the others there either I guess
<iphony> xsane says it scanned but me no see  scanned image....what gives???
<ForgeAus> and dapper is only there because it was the old LTS version I guess
<ActionParsnip> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> its not valid because its dead
<ActionParsnip> iphony: check where the save location is in xsane
<ForgeAus> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<iphony> well, i know where it saves thing is i am supposed to see preview of scanned doc
<ActionParsnip> iphony: i'm unsure. I havent used a scanner since college (about 11 years ago)
<iphony> yeah, and i am just using it to test out ubuntu...and i don't think i will recomend it to any of my customers..too many steps to accomplish simple tasks
<ActionParsnip> well its more the fact that it makes garbage debs that can break stuff
<esperegu> everytime when there is an update and I click on the update icon kubuntu crashes. any ideas where to find info regarding to this?
<jontec> k, so... I am not sure if this is a driver problem or not, but I cannot set the key on my wireless card via `sudo iwconfig <device> key <hex key>`; NetworkManager can find the WEP-encrypted network, but cannot connect to it... I get repeated prompts and I am assuming that this is for the same reason. Using the proprietary drivers recommended by Kubuntu Jaunty.
<jontec> Should take the ndiswrapper method rather than use the recommended drivers?
<jontec> Should I*
<jontec> the error I receive is Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<jontec>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<leikzomg> anyone help me out with sound? any program that goes through phonon xine backend just comes out as soft static. if i send it straight to hda nvidia analog it's fine but a lot of programs go through phonon. i also get message "audio device hda nvidia... does not work" on boot or on loading amarok occasionally.
<enoc007> spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enoc007> thanks!
<faLUCE> hi. plz tell me if this is correct. I have to format an entire (empty) HD: I create a new ext2 partition with gparted and then I choose the "format" option, and then---> ok
<FeasibilityStudy> faLUCE why do you want to format?  And why with ext2?
<Mamarok> faLUCE: ext3 would be more useful
<faLUCE> thanks all
<Mamarok> faLUCE: if you choose ext3 in gparted, once you apply it will format automatically
<antares> good morning, how can I install joomla in ubuntu?
<myself> hello i would like to apologize for that thing i did the other day and say i love you all.
<Mamarok> myself: ok, but behave now!
<myself> okay i will
<myself> thank you
<xevious> booo kde4
 * xevious trolls
<Mamarok> xevious: behave!
<NicoFr38> hi all, is there a place where I could find information on how to sync Kontact with a Windows mobile PDA (would like to sync contacts and calandar)
<Mamarok> NicoFr38: I don't think you can do a direct sync, as Windows uses other formats
<Mamarok> NicoFr38: but you should be able to import those into Kontact
<ForgeAus> is there a way to download packages via the web?
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: not through the chat if it's that what you want
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: there are enough sharing sites, check on Google
<ForgeAus> no not a sharing site I'm looking for a particular .deb file so are there any web mirrors?
<Mamarok> but if you talk about Kubuntu packages, why not use apt-get isntall packagename?
<Mamarok> install*
<ForgeAus> because it doesn't exist for intrepid the one I want
<ForgeAus> it somehow didn't make the jump from gutsy ...
<ForgeAus> (at least I know it exists in gutsy)
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: then search for it in Google, download it with wget or similar, then you can isntall it with sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Mamarok> ForgeAus: what pacakge are you looking for?
<Mamarok> Package even
<ForgeAus> rpmstrap I want it to make a xen guest
<ForgeAus> (normally Ubuntu uses .debs not .rpms...  so debootstrap is there, but no rpmstrap)
<Mamarok> !info rpmstrap
<ubottu> Package rpmstrap does not exist in jaunty
<ForgeAus> I'm not using Jaunty yet anyway
<ForgeAus> Intrepid here still
<Mamarok> well, that'ŝ normal, but I guess you can find it through sourceforge or similar
<Mamarok> just google for it :)
<ForgeAus> ahh found one, seems to work sofar
<ForgeAus> maybe I'll just chroot instead of a hardfile or whatever xen uses... I dunno yet
<ForgeAus> experimenting still
<ForgeAus> still not quite sure which rpm-based distro I want... I'm thinking probably mandriva...
<ubuntu__> hey all just recieved my kubuntu cd in the mail today
<ForgeAus> awesome :)
<ForgeAus> live cd or alternative one?
<ubuntu__> cna someone please tell me how to install download codecs to play *.avi files
<ubuntu__> forgeaus its a livecd
<ForgeAus> even better :)
<ubuntu__> im a complete noob to linux
<ForgeAus> the .avi file codecs are probably in the universe repository
<ForgeAus> you need to run adept and manage repositories
<ForgeAus> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> the thing I don't like about this is its fine to tell people to use ogg files or something, but they often don't have control over which format they use when receiving a file, its ok when making one to select a free format...
<ubuntu__> ubottu im getting this error message protocol not supported apt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest31030> Hi, I'm having a problem. Before I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.04 when ever i plugged my mp3 player into its dock and turned it on it would show up on my desktop as a removable drive(like a thumb drive) But now that ive upgraded, when ever i plug it into its dock it never gets recognized. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<makdaknife> Makuseru: on the command line... try run lsusb, and see if it is listed there
<makdaknife> Makuseru: if not, try run dmesg and see what is happening when you connect the device
<Makuseru> It is there.
<Makuseru> And when i turn it on dmesg says "usb-storage: device found at 18"
<ubuntu__> forgeaus can  you see my pm ?
<ubuntu__> so can someone please help me out on how to  get avi files to play on kubuntu to a compleate linux novice
<oobe> ubuntu__, sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs
<oobe> then open the avi files using mplayer or gmplayer
<ubuntu__> got this error message Couldn't find package mplayer
<makdaknife> Makuseru: that's good news... probably you're just having a problem with kde indicating that the device is available
<makdaknife> bah
<oobe> ubuntu__, echo "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<oobe> then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ubuntu__> oobe i went to that packages site and downloaded http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19+medibuntu1_i386.deb
<ubuntu__> is that what i was supposed to do ?
<bazhang> ubuntu__, you just want to install mplayer ?
<ubuntu__> no i want to get avi files to play
<bazhang> ubuntu__, did you install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package yet
<ubuntu__> not sure
<ubuntu__> i think i did
<bazhang> you may also wish to grab the w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: what kind of avi files are they?
<ubuntu__> how do i do that
<shanipribadi> bazhang: w32codecs is only for mplayer
<bazhang> with the -extras package, and the w32codecs, most everything will play
<shanipribadi> bazhang: he needs to install mplayer first right?
<ubuntu__> tv shows shanipribadi
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: im sorry, what i mean is what format is it? divx? xvid?
<ubuntu__> yeah
<bazhang> shanipribadi, just installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs did it for me
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: i only installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and it runs those videos fine.
<bazhang> ubuntu__, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras from the konsole
<ubuntu__> ok how do i install thhis restricted extras pacage ?
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu__> it cant find the package
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: if it still does not work, then perhaps you have to install w32codecs (i already have them cos im using mplayer for transcoding, perhaps that is why many formats work.)
<shanipribadi> hmm..
<ubuntu__> why cant it find the package ?
<ubuntu__> did they take it away ?
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__ is your ubuntu install new, perhaps you havent add the repository?
<e-jat> how about .3gp ? can play but without sound :(
<ubuntu__> i got the kubuntu cd in the mail today it says kubuntu 9.04 on the cover
<ubuntu__> i havent installed it on the pc
<ubuntu__> just running it of the cd
<shanipribadi> e - jat: 3gp is a bit problem, the easiest fix is installing mplayer, google for "medibuntu" and follow the gudes
<Mamarok> ubuntu__: you will have to install it and activate the repos, there is not enough space on the CD for everything
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: i see, you need to enable the extra repository first, open System Settings --> Add and Remove Software --> Settings --> Edit Software Sources
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: but i think youll need to install first
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: because im not sure you can install things if youre running from LiveCD
<makdaknife> shanipribadi: afaik you can install things... but they will only be installed temporarily until you reboot
<shanipribadi> makdaknife: then it's a waste of bandwidth and time ^_^, better instaling first to HD
<ubuntu__> shanipribadi i went to the edit souces screen what do i change in there ?
<makdaknife> shanipribadi: indeedy... I guess there are a few times that you might need to do this without an install... but to play a video... no...
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: you need to check the Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (Multiverse), then you can try instaling kubuntu-restricted-extras, but thing is, if youre running from LiveCD, you'll have to do it after every time you shutdown the computer
<bazhang> ubuntu__, you are trying to do this on a live cd? ie not an install?
<Mamarok> bazhang: read above...
<ubuntu__> yeah of a live cd
<shanipribadi> bazhang: sorry, i was wrong, apparently xine uses w32codecs too. if he's going to watch avi's then he needs those codecs too.
<ubuntu__> guess im gonna have to install kubuntu
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: here's guide for w32codecs from medibuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ubuntu__> just wanted to play around with it before i installed it
<bazhang> ubuntu__, not much point as a restart of live cd will erase everything; best to install first then activate the appropriate repos
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: suggestion from me, if youre going to install it anyway, then it's better to install first, so you dont need to go throught the hassle twice.
<ubuntu__> yeah true shani
<ubuntu__> didnt think it would be so complicated to install codecs
<kraves> any idea whats the easiest way to remove kde4.3 beta and get back to 4.2.4? :p
<ubuntu__> wish they had them installed by default
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: it had to do with patents, canonical cant do it legally. so that's why we have to do it ourselves
<shanipribadi> kraves: try checking the forum ,i remember someone made a guide about it. but the basic steps were remove the kubuntu-backports ppa, and then force downgrade things
<ubuntu__> i read that linux mint has them installed by default how can they get away with it ?
<kraves> already removed backports ppa, i'll check the forum, thanks :)
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: what im sure is that if canonical included those packages by default then their lawyers would panick ^_^
<shanipribadi> ubuntu__: anyway, kubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage for several packages, you might want to install only parts of it, just read the package description. You'll also need medibuntu too, especially for DVDs, there's alot of guide about this on ubuntuforums.org, and medibuntu.org
<yao_ziyuan> update-notifier-kde sucks. use update-notifier.
<valgaav> the issue here is things like dvdcss or w32codecs are illegal in the USA
<valgaav> dvdcss also in France  ;)
<shanipribadi> why in France? does France still make it illegal for crypto things?
<Mamarok> folks, this is getting offtopic, please take that discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu__> thanks for all your help shani gonna install kubuntu now
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: oh, right.. ok
<dwidmann> kraves: you could probably remove the sources.list for the ppa, set the pin priority for main/updates/backports/security to be >1000, and then update and dist-upgrade. Downgrading like this is potentially risky though.
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: what is pin priority? and how do i set it up?
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: in /etc/apt/apt.conf or /etc/apt/preferences, I forget which
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: yeah, it's /etc/apt/preferences, do man apt_preferences for a good overview of it
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: okay.. ill check it out.
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: and after you see what it's doing, what you'll need to do is something like "Package: *\n Pin: release jaunty\n Pin-Priority 1001\n\n Package: *\n Pin: release jaunty-security\n Pin-Priority: 1001" and so on, you'll see.
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: so the packages from jaunty-updates have a higher priority than kubuntu-backports right?
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: might better to use kubuntu-updates ppa, it's got kde 4.2.4
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: dvdcss was ruled illegal in the us because I think it was  using keys that were hacked out of some software or such. Worked very well, but you could see where that might be illegal. libdvdcss2 works differently and hasn't been taken to court, so its real legal state is unknown.  (I think it's more of a brute force attack against the keys, which is sane only because the encryption is really weak)
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: well, basically you want everything other than the ppa with 4.3b to be pinned >1000, so it can force downgrade. I don't know which "release" the ppa for 4.3b is, and I also don't know whether you should be using origin instead in that case. I know what I mentioned above should work though ... that would bring you back down to 4.2.3 though.
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: (I really don't downgrade often ... usually when I'm trying something new/experimental I'll be compiling from source, just in case the packages give me trouble enough that I would have to downgrade, if you know what I mean)
 * dROg I am so high...i can hear heaven....oh but heaven....no heaven don't hear me....
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: actually, this looks to be a more accurate version of what I was trying to say a bit ago: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss
<Mamarok> dROg: behave!
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: oh, with regards to pin-priority, you might think you'd want different priorities for release, updates, security, backports, but not really, you wouldn't. If you set them all the same it'll be determined normally (ie: by version)
<dROg> sorry, i'm using konversation :) and when i transmit a mass message on another network it transmits globally :)
<Mamarok> dROg: configure it correctly then, that's not even funny...
<Mamarok> and mass messageing is not allowed here
<dROg> uhm, i've familiar with that, but didn't knew that konversation has this much akward things :)
<dROg> i'm*
<dwidmann> That's decidedly odd ... the update manager thingamajig is seeing some updates that apt-get isn't
<dwidmann> hehe, wait, that explains it right there, I have updates, security, and backports trimmed out of my sources.list, still odd that picked up on them though, I think.
<naught101> is there a way to get a meta information tab in the file properties dialogue in konq/dolphin?
<orion76> hello again now sound card 5.1 c-media older
<dwidmann> naught101: not that I've noticed, I know good old Konqueror 3.x had that though.
<naught101> yes...
<dwidmann> I miss that feature, a lot.
<dwidmann> naught101: Konqueror for file managing anymore  uses dolphin_part, or something like that, I think.
<naught101> yeah, I know they use the same part.. just looking for extra packages I might not have installed
<[-Haza-]> Morning folks.. when you edit a file using Kate it created a backup copy with the same name as the original but with a ~ character appended.. Is there a way to compare the original to the back to find the changes in the two files? :) Im sure there is but i don't know how to get started. Cheers
<dwidmann> naught101: be sure to let me know if you find something that does it!
<dwidmann> [-Haza-]: yes, you can use kompare to do that
<[-Haza-]> dwidmann: Cheers. I'll check it out :)
<Mamarok> naught101: if you have the Information panel visible, then click on a file, you should be able to add/change the tags
<Mamarok> works here with Dolphin
 * [-Haza-] gives dwidmann a man-hug
<[-Haza-]> Cheers!
<dwidmann> hehe, I trust it did the job [-Haza-]?
<naught101> Mamarok: I'm not in dolphin, though I want it back in the properties window :(
<[-Haza-]> dwidmann: Perfectly :D
<dwidmann> Mamarok: it used to be, with Konqueror 3, you could put it in details view and add any meta tag you wanted as a column ...
<sheytan_> Hi all, there's a new nvidia driver released. Do kubuntu updates drivers automaticaly? There's no new drivers on the updates list and in the 'hardware drivers' module. Maybe should i upgrade it by hand?
<dwidmann> Any supported one, anyway
<dwidmann> Mamarok: like for images you could have columns for the dimensions or whatnot, or for mp3/ogg files artist/album/etc columns ... sorting by those and whatnot ... was very handy.
<naught101> dwidmann: exactly - I'm trying to compare images in two separate folders..
<Mamarok> dwidmann: hm, you are right, I can add comments and tags, but those do not show
<Mamarok> I wonder if one has to index those files first with Strigi
<dwidmann> KDE4 is way better than KDE3 in a lot of ways ... but this is one of those things that I miss dealy :(
<dwidmann> *dearly
<Mamarok> dwidmann: I guess it's either not implemented yet or we miss some plugin
<dwidmann> Mamarok: Let me know if you figure anything out on that front
<Mamarok> dwidmann: diggin right now :)
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: which beta of 4.3 were you running? The first one or the one that hit the repositories yesterday?
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: i didn't get it, luckily. only find out yesterday when there's many people asking how to downgrade
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: I'll take that as my cue not to upgrade right now
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: well, it's never a good idea to rush into a beta upgrade... there are 300+ packages which can take days to co mplete a PPA
<sheytan_> so, nobody know how to upgrade these drivers?
<shanipribadi> dwidmann: it's nice though that there is a way to downgrade with the priority thingie.
<shanipribadi> does ubuntu automatically update binary drivers?
<dwidmann> sheytan_: I know how, just give me a minute while I find you the appropriate wiki
<sheytan_> dwidmann: okej
<dwidmann> sheytan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<dwidmann> sheytan_: that's the instructions for getting the newest one.
<sheytan_> dwidmann: thanx alot
<dwidmann> shanipribadi: no, you usually have to wait for the next release
<drurew> can someone please point me to a conclusive *buntu mail server setup howto ?
<dwidmann> drurew: probably involves either sendmail or postfix ... I'll see what I can dig up
<drurew> dwidmann: thanks :)
<makdaknife> drurew: I haven't tried this one... but it looks pretty comprehensive and friendly: http://chiralsoftware.com/linux-system-administration/ubuntu-postfix-imap-dovecot-setup.seam
<dwidmann> drurew: don't know if this is comprehensive, but it's worth a glance: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<dwidmann> oops, wrong link
<dwidmann> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<dwidmann> there, that one
<drurew> i had another sort of off toppic question regarding debian and ubuntu repos, id like to add some buntu reps to my deb server (no option to switch systems easily). could i do that and keep my working system or would mixing repos be unadvisable?
<bazhang> bad idea
<Guest31603> hi at all
<Guest31603> I foun an error of konqueror
<makdaknife> drurew: generally I've found that to be a world of pain
<Guest31603> have an SIGSEGV if I go to http://debathena.mit.edu/packaging/  website
<makdaknife> drurew: you could add the src repo and then build your deb manually from src...
<makdaknife> Guest31603:  woot... I get the same in konqi
<drurew>  makdaknife:thanks
<makdaknife> drurew: no problem
<Guest31603> my Konqueror is 4.2.4
<makdaknife> Guest31603: give mea few minutes, I am trying to work out what the problem is
<shanipribadi> crashe here too. 4.2.4
<Guest31603> can I report the bug on bugs.launchpad.net ?
<makdaknife> Guest31603: I guess so... its useful to have a better reason for the crash...
<Guest31603> ok
<oupa_> anyone got an HP all-in-one working on Kubuntu 9.04?
<makdaknife> Guest31603: the problem is that the html file includes an svg image... it appears that this crashes konqui
<makdaknife> Guest64930: I downloaded the page and commented out the div that contains the svg and konqi opens it fine
<Guest64930> ok
<Guest64930> well
<makdaknife> Guest64930: I guess you could post the bug with that little bit of extra info... something like konqueror crashes opening svg
<Guest64930> ok I report that
<Guest64930> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/385885
<rubasub> hi, anyone into kdenlive?
<tsimpson> there we go
<dwidmann> crises_averted++
<apparle> does ark support drag and drop
<makdaknife> Guest64930: I addedmy 2c worth ;-)
<makdaknife> rubasub: yeah... I use kdenlive...
<Guest64930> makdaknife: I see good report :)
<babalu> hi, does someone know a program that displays images (such as gwenview) but in which we can refresh the image if it changes on disk
<makdaknife> Guest64930: ;-) if you want to get stuff done its really good to provide as much info as possible... it helps save a developer time, and makes it easier to see what the actual problem is
<shanipribadi> babalu: gwenview does that already, just press f5
<babalu> shanipribadi: right :(
<Guest64930> makdaknife: yes is true
<apparle> hi
<Guest64930> makdaknife: I will pay more attention
<makdaknife> Guest64930: no problem :-) at least you're willing to contribute... its really good that people report this stuff
<apparle> please suggest a better archive manager other that ark
<rmrfslash> I have 32-bit Kubuntu installed on my workstation. This machine has well over 3 GB of memory, however, this is all that is shown after running `cat /proc/meminfo`. I thought the upper limit of a 32-bit OS was 4 GB? Where's the other 1 GB?
<rmrfslash> The workstation has about 16 GB of memory (I have yet to upgrade to 64-bit)
<ForgeAus> rmr are you still there?
<ForgeAus> if so 32-bit addressing can only access 4 gigabytes of ram, you need a 64-bit OS to access more
<ForgeAus> it doesn't mean the other ram isn't there, just that it doesn't have any address space left to access it
<nikitis> I recently installed kubuntu and i have a problem with items that were in my deskop not showing their icons.  Even if i browse to the proper icon, it will not show.  Anyone know why?
<rmrfslash> ForgeAus: Agreed, should be 4 GB. I'm just wondering why is shows 2.9 GB
<shanipribadi> is there a config so that debuild does not try to sign the package
<declanpwalsh> Hello all! Have had a look on google and ubuntu forums but can't see a solution to having no sound. I have a nice fresh install and there is very faint sound but all vol is up full. I have onboard ALC883 sound. Can anyone help? Please?
<Laeborg> !fxp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fxp
<Laeborg> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tsimpson> shanipribadi: -us -uc (see the manpage for dpkg-buildpackage)
<shanipribadi> tsimpson: oh.. ok, didnt think of looking there.. thanks
<tsimpson> shanipribadi: debuild is mostly a wrapper for dpkg-buildpackage, so all it's options work for debuils
<tsimpson> *debuild
<nikitis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: what's your output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<declanpwalsh>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<declanpwalsh>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16
<declanpwalsh>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<declanpwalsh>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfdffc000 irq 19
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: you were saying that there were faint sounds, but all vol is up ful. what apps you use to increase the vol? have you tried alsamixer?
<declanpwalsh> shanipribadi: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: kmix use PCM as the default channel, some devices use other channel
<nikitis> How do I enable Desktop effects in kubuntu?
<nikitis> it's greyed out. i do have 3d drivers installed
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: hmm, that's weird.
<declanpwalsh> yeah i know!!
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: try alsamixer -c1
<maniel> hi
<declanpwalsh> weird again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193430/
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: and aplay -L to see your device name
<maniel> are there any way to get kde 4.3 on jaunty?
<declanpwalsh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193432/
<shanipribadi> maniel: you kan try kubuntu-backports ppa package, but many people are having trouble with it.
<maniel> and one more thing, i'm encountering something like this: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5586/szot.png with kde 4.2.4, on #kde they are saying that it's fixed and telling me to upgrade
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: apparently your alsa does not make a default alias for your hardware
<declanpwalsh> erm... is that bad?
<rmrfslash> maniel: you need to add the karmic repos to your sources list
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: im not sure. perhaps that's why alsamixer does not work for you, because it does not know the right device. but since you were saying that there is a faint sound, then the sound Is working, but there's some wrong config somewhere
<rmrfslash> maniel: should be on the kubuntu website
<drurew> has anyone installed ubuntu server on an hp proliant 360 ?
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: try joinning #alsa perhaps there someone who can help you there.
<declanpwalsh> although i havent heard sound recently. Is there anyway of reinitialising alsa?
<declanpwalsh> cool. thanks
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: im not very familiar with it
<drurew> I am looking for the manuals for the hp proliant g3 360 server (me no findeee)
<declanpwalsh> thanks for your help!! Really nice of you
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: good luck :-)
<nikitis> I need help with installing 3d effects with kubuntu
<shanipribadi> declanpwalsh: btw, one more thing, try changing the master channel of kmix
<maniel> rmrfslash: does it work without changing all repos to karmic and distro upgrade?
<ForgeAus> rmrflash like I said you need a 64 bit addressing system (or some kinda trick in a 32-bit system) to access the other ram you have
<nikitis> Can someone please answer my question?
<rmrfslash> ForgeAus: I understand that to access over 4 GB of memory on a 32-bit OS I need PAE or a 64-bit OS
<ForgeAus> nikitis what video card do you have?
<nikitis> ForgeAus: nvidia
<rmrfslash> ForgeAus: But on a 32-bit OS I should expect 4 GB of memory (if I have 4) right?
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikitis> ForgeAus: the drivers are installed
<rmrfslash> ForgeAus: My question is, why -- even though I have 4 physical GB -- Kubuntu only reports 2.9 GB
<ForgeAus> then I don't understand why KDE had greyed out your visual effects, are you sure your card supports them?
<nikitis> GeForce 8600 GT
<nikitis> and yes, it worked when i used ubuntu, but since i installed kubuntu it doesn't.  And i can play 3d games.  and glxinfo |grep direct says direct rendering yes
<ForgeAus> oh 3 gig... uh, I don't know to be honest...
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> how, praytell, does one set up an ad-hoc network with networkmanager? it lets me create an ad-hoc network, but it will nto let me select it
<nikitis> So anyone know why Desktop Effects options are greyed out but nvidia drivers are installed and working?
<ForgeAus> nikitis maybe ask in #KDE ??
<ForgeAus> just a thought...
<drurew> tzanger: you have to stop your wlan activity , set the card into adhoc mode then start wlan again
<tzanger> drurew: the card is not in use
<tzanger> drurew: if I click on the networkmanager systray icon I can see it wants to connect to an available AP, but the empty adhoc network I created is not there
<drurew> ifconfig will tell you :terminal :sudo ifconfig wlan(#) stop / start
<tzanger> you mean iwconfig? ifconfig doesn't know anything about wireless
<tzanger> drurew: and ifconfig/iwconfig do not accept stop/start
<drurew> tzanger: ifconfig to see which card you would like to put into which mode ifconfig (card) down , change your settings (adhoc) and restart the card with : ifconfig (card) up
<tzanger> drurew: ahh okay, I'll give that a shot.  then networkmanager will let me join an ad-hoc network?
<drurew> tzanger: i thought you wanted to create an adhoc network
<tzanger> drurew: yes
<tzanger> drurew: as I said, networkmanager lets me set it up, but I cannot select that network in the list
<drurew> tzanger:you will have to manually create via terminal
<drurew> tzanger: lemme get you a link+
<whirleystar> Hi guys.. i did something really stupid, and i'm sure i'm not the only one.... i updated to 4.3-beta2 (I wasn't paying attn) and need to downgrade.... is there a way to do that?  A url would be *wonderful*
<tzanger> wow, kde will not NOT keep "remember my password" checked for updates
<drurew> tzanger:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<tzanger> drurew: thanks, looking now
<drurew> tzanger: personaly i found setting up wpasupplicant to be a toughy
<tzanger> drurew: yeah I remember that particular bag of pain
<tzanger> drurew: so networkmanager is not able to create the adhoc network itself, that's what I was tryign to figure out.. thank you so much!
<drurew> tzanger:np , enjoy :)
<whirleystar> Hey guys.... I've done somthing stupid but I'm probably not the first.  I updated to kde 4.3-beta2 and now I need to downgrade so I can finish my thesis..... Any handy URLs out there that has the cure?
<niko_> hi :D
<niko_> how can i change this connection to quakenet?
<niko_> how can i change this connection to quakenet?
<Tecmi> ./connect irc.quakenet.org
<tehboriz> guys this site is telling me i have VIRUSES on my linux! http://bestantiviruscheck2.com/1/?id=2017&smersh=5e907ba26&back=%3DTQw1zD3NIQNMI%3DN
<Mamarok> tehboriz: that is nonsense!
<Mamarok> tehboriz: and if you want to run a virus check, use clamav, nbever do this in a website
<tehboriz> i'm joking around i just bumped into that site by accident somehow
<tehboriz> thought it would be funny to share
<Mamarok> tehboriz: please don't, this is totally OT here :(
<tehboriz> sowwie :(
<Alcapond> Hi - installed KDE 4.3b2 today - and everything is working fine! Great work there!
<Mamarok> Alcapond: thx, will transmit :)
<Alcapond> Just wonder how to get Strigi running. It says "Strigi service failed to initialize, most likely due to an installation problem"
<Alcapond> This is too little feedback for me to fix it :(
<Mamarok> Alcapond: you need the soprano backend, check if it's installed
<Alcapond> ok, thats missing
<Alcapond> thx
<Mamarok> Alcapond: yaw :)
<whirleystar> what's OT mean?
<Mamarok> whirleystar: offtopic
<Alcapond> Mamarok: do I have to restart anything after installing soprano?
<Mamarok> Alcapond: no, just strigi normally, but eventually relog into KDE once to make sure it starts
<Alcapond> Mamarok: thx, I will try that
<JuJuBee> I cannot sudo apt-get update for some reason.  I think my proxy may be the cause?  I have settings to use proxy for all protocols.  What else should I check?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: what error message do you get?
<JuJuBee> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com... bad request
<JuJuBee> Just did fresh install of jaunty on my classroom workstations.
<JuJuBee> Every repo seems to failed to fetch ...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: that might well be a proxy problem then
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: don't think so since it worked a few days ago on my old installation and I haven't changed the proxy settings...
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: then I don't know, sorry
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: K, thanks anyway... I will restart the proxy and see what happens. we have had some thunderstorms here last few days, maybe a power outage...
<Alcapond> Mamarok: still got the same result (even though soprano was not installed before) - do you have any other idea how to find out what Strigi is missing?
<Mamarok> Alcapond: I managed to run it with the help of the Nepomuk blog :)
<Alcapond> Mamarok: ok, I will take a look there
<Mamarok> Alcapond: hope it helps
<Alcapond> Mamarok: I am thankful for any hint I can get - I will take a look at it :)
<Mamarok> Alcapond: please tell if it works then
<Alcapond> Mamarok: I will :9
<drurew> is there actually a ubuntu-server room ?
<Mamarok> drurew: ried it?
<Mamarok> tried even, sry
<drurew> looks like there is
<drurew> :)
<tomsdale> hi - is there a good dock application for KDE you can recommend. I'm using Cairo Dock but I would like to give something else a try too.
<Mamarok> tomsdale: what do you mean by dock application?
 * Mamarok doesn't know Cairo Dock
<tomsdale> Like the Mac OSX dock. Something that replaces your task manager.
<Mamarok> ah, did you look in the widget list?
<nikitis> How come my Composite extension isn't enabled by default?  I have nvidia drivers installed but i can't enable desktop effects.
<drurew> you can google awm dock/manager , ive seen it running in eeebuntu , looks okay but seems to be crash prone
<sourcemaker> are ther KDE 4.3 Beta 2 users?
<Mamarok> nikitis: do you have all kwin dependencies?
<nikitis> Mamarok: not sure, how can i check?
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: yes - unvoluntarily though - I seemed to have added the wrong repo
<nikitis> Mamarok: sudo apt-get build-dep kwin ?
<sourcemaker> tomsdale: is it working for you?
<tomsdale> Mamarok: nothing in the default plasma list. what I find is mainly for Gnome.
<Mamarok> nikitis: no, why? you are not going to build a deb file :)
<nikitis> how do I check
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: from what I can gather there are some quirks but it's relatively stable. I had 1 Kwin crash and I had to redo my widget list - it reverted back to default once I installed the beta.
<Mamarok> nikitis: aptitude show kwin
<Alcapond> Mamarok: the problem is that KUbuntu does not have a  seasme2 backend - and without this nepomuk is basically useless :(
<Mamarok> sourcemaker: if you can handle ocasional dependency issues...
<Mamarok> Alcapond: wait, I'll check what I installed
<nikitis> Mamarok: it says it's installed and depends on kde-window-manager
<Mamarok> Alcapond: make sure you have the soprano-backend-sesame installed
<Mamarok> nikitis: well, yes, is it installed also?
<tehboriz> what's so good about the new kde?
<Mamarok> tehboriz: works better, more options tha previousley
<_nix_> tehboriz: solid and phono
<tomsdale> sourcemaker: If you are eager and can live with the occasional crash and fix problems yourself give it a try. On the other hand there is nothing mind boggeling so far I have found in the release, more usability improvements so you might as well wait for the official release.
<Alcapond> Mamarok:  well I did install that package - and I did a reboot afterwards
<_nix_> tehboriz: phonon*
<Mamarok> tehboriz: and KDE 4 is work in progress, so you get new stuff on every update
<Mamarok> tehboriz: but if you are not an experienced user, do not use the beta packages
<tehboriz> i think i got kde 4, or whatever came with 9.04
<Mamarok> Alcapond: in systemsettings -Advanced Tab - Desktop search, enabled strigi?
<tehboriz> i am an inexperienced user.
<nikitis> Mamarok: Says kde-window-manager is installed
<Mamarok> tehboriz: that is 4.2.2 then
<Mamarok> nikitis: how did you install Jaunty?
<tehboriz> oh i also have a huge issue with the plasma networking widget... it always cuts off the wireless networks i'm looking for
<nikitis> Mamarok: alternate text CD.  I have a complicated LVM setup.  I had to use it
<Alcapond> Mamarok: it is enabled - this is where I get the message that "Strigi service failed to initialize..."
<nikitis> Mamarok: I manually installed nvidia drivers.  The latest
<Mamarok> tehboriz: tha is another issue, you shoudl upgrade to KDE 4.2.4 then
<Mamarok> nikitis: that might well be the problem...
<tehboriz> so the .0.0.2 makes a big difference then huh? how do i upgrade
<Mamarok> nikitis: what package manager do you use?
<nikitis> Mamarok: i need them though...  It fixes problems with xinerama
<tomsdale> tehboriz: +1 for the networkmanager. I still have this in 4.3 beta. I wonder if there is still a setting somewhere in my home directory back from the alpha 5 days.
<nikitis> apt-get
<nikitis> Mamarok: i was getting GLX_BAD_Drawable errors with previous version of drivers,
<Mamarok> nikitis: try synaptic, it shows you the dependencies much better
<_nix_> I'll have to add the ppa repositories to get kde 4.2.4? does it mean I'll be exposing myself to whatever fireworks goes on in ppa?
<nikitis> Mamarok: what am I looking for?  It shows the dependancies installed
<Mamarok> _nix_: well, then don't and wait patiently for Karmic
<Mamarok> nikitis: it will show you all the kde packages you might be missing
 * Mamarok will have to go soon...
<_nix_> Mamarok: its a bugfix release right?
<Mamarok> _nix_: yes, and it's from a tested PPA made by the Kubuntu developers
<Mamarok> _nix_: check the topic
<nikitis> Mamarok: it's all installed as far as I can tell, but still no composite extensions.
<Mamarok> nikitis: then I don't know, it might well be the Nvidia driver you installed from elsewhere
<vorian> _nix_: yes, if you want unsupported packages - the ppa is the place to be
<_nix_> I was wondering if it'll eventually figure in the "usual" updates being a bugfix
<vorian> 4.2.4 will find it's way to -updates in jaunty, it just takes time to make it there
<_nix_> vorian: ok, thanks.
<vorian> no problemo
<vorian> I have an Xorg/kwin question (sad I know)
<vorian> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<vorian> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<vorian> what's that about?
<vorian> my card is more than capable of compositing, so I've really messed something up
<Mamarok> vorian: what card?
<vorian> it's a geeforce 8800
<vorian> http://machinecrusade.net/100_2694.JPG <- that's what it looks like
<Mamarok> vorian: hm, don't know about Nvidia, but a few people seem to have problems, there is probably also a bug report in Launchpad about that
<vorian> crap, it was just working too!
<tomsdale> nice rack @ vorian
<nikitis> Ok, i've redone my setup and do not have my nvidia drivers installed.  How do I in KDE install the nvidia drivers properly?
<nikitis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vorian> ta tomsdale :)
<Jack8899-2> I cannot kill the process java, what can I do?
<vorian> Mamarok: disabling dri did the trick fyi
<Mamarok> vorian: thx, will try to remember then :)
<tomsdale> Here is another one: in KDE can I drag a windows across virtual workspaces? Can't seem to find a setting for that.
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: did you try sudo kill -s SIGKILL <pid_of_process>?
<Jack8899-2> Quintasan: no i didnt
<Quintasan> tomsdale: you mean dragging a window to another desktop?
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: so try :P
<declanpwalsh> hi, I'm having trouble with a sata harddisk that doesn't let me write to it. Am i doing something wrong? I've plugged it in and rebooted.
<tomsdale> Quintasan: exacly. Like in gnome by default.
<Jack8899-2> Quintasan: worked :) , is there a better tool then the system monitor which can kill processes?
<Quintasan> tomsdale: a) right click on title bar and you should have Move to desktop (or something like that, using Polish) and pick where you want to have it
<Quintasan> tomsdale: b) activate the Visual Effects in System Settings -> Desktop and press Meta(WinKey)+E and drag your window
<tomsdale> Quintasan: I know this and I even have a shortcut set. But dragging would be nicer.
<tomsdale> ah - that'S something new
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: Do you know about signals?
<Jack8899-2> Quintasan: what is it, a program?
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: the command I gave you kills the process without giving it chance to save documents etc.
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: hence SIGKILL
<declanpwalsh> when i try to open the harddrive it seems to open but i can't write to it; says access denied: could not write to...
<Mamarok> Alcapond: sorry, neglected you, will be back in some time only :(
 * Mamarok goes to fetch her car
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: you can try right-clicking on a process -> Send signal -> the position with (KILL) [sorry for no translation but I'm using polish lang atm]
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: in system monitor OFC'
<declanpwalsh> anyone have any ideas?
<nikitis> Okay, does KDE not allow 3d Desktop effects with Xinerama enabled?
<Jack8899-2> Quintasan: ok, thanks :)
<Quintasan> Jack8899-2: np :D
<declanpwalsh> gparted has no problem with recognising it, and formatting/partitioning it
<padi999> hey guys
<padi999> on what channel can I get help on vlc issue?
<Alcapond> Mamarok: just to let you know - I managed starting it using http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102231.0 - just had to kill nepomukservicestub and restart that service
<declanpwalsh> is there another channel i should ask for help in?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all is there any eee1000 users?
<MetaMorfoziS> 1000h, exactly but i just wanted to ask about the performance, and that do i need to upgrade the intel drivers?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on jaunty now, and i have glitches
<MetaMorfoziS> without composition
<Authority> does dpkg have a similar function to 'rpm -V' (verify integrity of installed package)?
<DexterF> hi
<_Whipper> hi
<DexterF> i'd like to upgrade a 8.04 installation to 9.04/kde3 - are there instructions on this or am I on my own?
<Zorael> Authority: Let me know if you find any command for that, please
<Authority> Zorael: apparently there is another package called debsums to do this
<Zorael> Authority: ah, thanks
<nikitis> Can anyone tell me why my icons of .png will not show on my desktop?
<nikitis> Anyone there?
<whirleystar> so i tried to downgrade from kde 4.3b2:  i removed the backports line in sources.list, removed, purged kubuntu-desktop and reinstalled, on reboot, i still have 4.3b2... what am i doing wrong?
<nikitis> Guys, the .png mime type is broken.  Anyway to fix it?
<sujith_h> hi help is required to figure out why my system got slow after installing kubuntu juanty. My laptop is Thinkpad r51. And RAM is 1.256 GB
<Telengard> Where is the official checksum (md5sum, sha-1, etc.) for kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<BluesKaj> !pm | ese
<ubottu> ese: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ese> ok thanks, i accepted. problem is pc has two sound output, one with Mob & the other pci; now there is no sound coming from the pci; how do i confugure this
<BluesKaj> ese, what is  the pci card ?
<BluesKaj> ese, in the terminal : lspci | grep audio
<ese> 05:04.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<ese> 	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 6002
<ese> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<ese> 	Memory at f7bec000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<ese> 	Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
<ese> 	Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
<ese> 	I/O ports at cce0 [size=32]
<ese> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<kevin_> how can i delete files without moving them to the trash since when i try to move them to the trash it tells me it is too big and i have to manually delete it.
<ese> from what i understand sofar the sound card is creative Labs SB X-Fi
<BluesKaj> ese , in the terminal : alsamixer ..make sure all the relavent controls are not muted (use the M key to unmute)
<bdizzle> hi
<BluesKaj> and sound volume is at least 67%
<kulbir> j #debian
<bdizzle> I'm having some serious issues lately with Kubuntu 9.04. The most recent being after I enter my password and log in, my keyboard stops working
<ese> yes, alsa is working with the mob soundcard; but i wonted the pci soundcard not the Mob soundcard
<bdizzle> Plasma has been freezing up like crazy every so hours when I go to switch windows, or sometimes just because it feels like it
<bdizzle> anyone know of a way to restore things other than to re-install KDE?
<BluesKaj> ese, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<BluesKaj> ese , then do : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<ese> ok, thanks. i will do that. i will post the reply some other time.
<BluesKaj> ese, or you can change the default soundcard in your BIOS to the pci
<BluesKaj> ese , reply in pastebin
<cracker> Hello
<cracker> Не подскажете где хранится config Konversation?
<commander_> what's a good antivirus for kubntu?
<Pici> !ru | cracker
<ubottu> cracker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> commander_: Are you sure you need AV software?
<cracker> ПРивет
<BluesKaj> !virus | commander_
<ubottu> commander_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cracker> не подскажете где хранится конфиг конверсэйшона?
<cracker> Ирц клиента
<Mamarok> !ru cracker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru cracker
<Mamarok> !ru | cracker
<ubottu> cracker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mamarok> too late...
<BluesKaj> who knows what his reply was :)
<commander_> i know about the history of Linux but it's best to be safe than sorry
<Mamarok> let's google it?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, be my guest :)
<Mamarok> commander_: I use Linux since 10 years, never seen a virus, and as one hs to be root to install stuff...
<BluesKaj> commander_, there's cautious , and then there's ultra cautious , but if you must , check out clamav for one
<commander_> ok. but i'm ol school when it come to security
<Zorael> Once linux scareware starts popping up, though? "Your Ubuntu is at risk! Download this and run it with "sudo fixmycomputer.sh" and protect yourself today!
<Zorael> so, weakest link is the gullible user
<BluesKaj> not many linux users will bite at such a statement
<Mamarok> commander_: Kubuntu is by default a closed system :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: new users might :(
<Zorael> Keep to the repositories and you'll be safe. ClamAV will detect Windows viruses if you have it on another partition, but serves no purpose otherwise :3
<romullo> hi
<romullo> anyone knows how can i reinstall all the plasma packages?
<romullo> (jaunty, KDE 4.2)
<DaskreeCH> Anyone ever setup Coova Chilli ?
<romullo> the plasma is broken after an upgrade yesterday =(
<Telengard> I found the answer to my own question. The MD5 hases for official Kubuntu ISOs are available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DaskreeCH> romullo: sudo apt-get remove plasma ?
<DaskreeCH> Telengard: They are also in a file within the ISO directory named MD5SUMS
<Telengard> DaskreeCH : True, but the article I linked is hosed in domain Ubuntu.com, and on a secure server, and therefore more official  :)
<Telengard> ^ hosted
<BluesKaj> Wow, we have 2 floodbots ! ...must be anticipating some troll/flooders
<tsimpson> no, just trying to get the damn thing to work
<BluesKaj> autokill more than 3 lines , tsimpson ?
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: warning for multiple lines, mute for flood and mibbit support
<DaskreeCH_> BluesKaj: Gather the animals two by two
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj>  DaskreeCH_ :)
<romullo> DaskreeCH: didn't work.. the package plasma does not exist
<rubasub> Hi, I've just installed kdenlive on kubuntu and am trying the rendering tool on 7.3...do I have to install extra codecs to use the websites option?
<sourcemaker> I have a problem starting kde... the screen keeps blanks
<sourcemaker> the last message is preparing to launch knotify
<DexterF> I'd like the live system to have vm-tools - where would I file a feature request for that?
<stefano_> hello
<stefano_> hello
<stefano_> I'm wondering why a "dist-upgrade" button isn't present on kpakagekit on kubuntu
<anonimous_> 8    ?   8
<stefano_> why a "dist-upgrade" button isn't present on kpakagekit on kubuntu? kpakagekit just blocks packets
<eduin> hola soy nuevo y no se como instalar un programa
<jessica_> ola soy nueva..xD
<eduin> y llege aqui por cachariar
<jessica_> ños ni mas gente
<jessica_> ¿hola quien eres?
<eduin> Alguien que me ayude
<eduin> como manejo kubunto
<jessica_> lo mimso pregunto yo..xD
<tsimpson> !es | eduin, jessica_
<ubottu> eduin, jessica_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jessica_> ños gracias..=D
<eduin> ok
<eduin> gracias
<jessica_> thank
<julia_2> hey. if 2 user access the same data they dont know that they work in the same document. oplock = yes, level2 oplocks=yes, strict locking=yes. what can i do?
<Pepi> Hallo
<zzzeus> hey world
<Pepi> Welche Datei muss ich bei KDE 4.2 löschen, dass sich KDE so fällt, als wäre es frisch installiert?
<Fanfare> Pepi:  den Ordner ~/.kde Aber mach vorher n Backup, da dort auch Kalender/Kontakte/etc drin ist.
<jared555> is it suggested that experienced users use ufw or iptables directly?
<tsimpson> whichever you want to use
<tsimpson> try ufw, if it's not powerful enough for you, use iptables
<Fanfare> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pepi> Fanfare: Das wollte ich nicht, Die Mails etc. sollen ja so bleiben wie sie sind. Ich wollte nur das Startmenü und die Star-Leiste und den Desktop wieder so haben, wie er bei der Neuinstallation war.
<vbgunz> everytime I press / in konqueror and start to find something, konqueror crashes. anyone aware of this?
<vbgunz> and then, to add insult to injury, the restore session of konqueror restores an older session
<Pepi> ubottu: Sorry, das habe ich inzwischen auch gemerkt und werde nach kubuntu-de wechseln.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sourcemaker> I have a problem related to kde 3.4 BETA2 ... aconadi is crashing
<sourcemaker> Bridged resource  has no standard resource.
<julia_2> hmm nobody an idea?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<whirleystar> so i tried to downgrade from kde 4.3b2:  i removed the backports line in sources.list, removed, purged kubuntu-desktop and reinstalled, on reboot, i still have 4.3b2... what am i doing wrong?
<piksi> any news when the plasma messup is going to be fixed?
<piksi> i.e. this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26184904/messed.png
<Mamarok> piksi: what KDE version do you use?
<piksi> Mamarok: 4.2.4
<piksi> Mamarok: happens on three computers with different gpus and happened also on an earlier version. standard kubuntu x86_64 install
<piksi> Mamarok: usually plasma widgets and all text just disappear after the computer has been in use for long (i suspect some kind of memory leak of some kind as it sometimes also crashes plasma)
<Mamarok> piksi: hm, my laptop runs KDE 3 beta since quite some time, besides one plasma crash I haven't seen that
<teemu> Hi. I have a Windows Mobile here connected via usb. How would I share the Internet connection from Kubuntu to the mobile?
<Mamarok> piksi: is there a bug report somewhere?
<piksi> Mamarok: yes and i've contributed to it too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/366300
 * Mamarok checks
<teemu> or does this require active synhc..
<piksi> it started appearing after kde4 reached 4.2.something, i never had it in 4.0.* nor 4.1.* versions although those had multiple other problems
<Mamarok> piksi: fresh install or upgrade? One comment seems to indicate a relation
<Mamarok> FWIW, mine is a clean install of Jaunty
<piksi> mine is a clean install of jaunty on three computers, hasn't helped
<piksi> was just curious if there was any news of a fix
<Mamarok> piksi: well, I didn't even know about, as it never occured here
<Kjaras> any one know howto delete wine and winetricks completley and reinstall them... and sorry for bad english
<bdgraue> Kjaras: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Kjaras> does it remove winetricks too??
<bdgraue> Kjaras: and delete the .wine folder in your home direktory
<bdgraue> Kjaras: after that all should be deleted, afaik
<Kjaras> but can you help me reinstall wine and winetricks???
<bdgraue> Kjaras: wine reinstaling, yes, but i don't know what for your need winetricks
<Kjaras> steam
<bdgraue> Kjaras: sudo apt-get install wine    will reinstall it
<teemu> umm.. how about Bluetooth then?
<Kjaras> bdgraue: Install these packages without verification [y/N]? sudo apt-get install winesu
<bdgraue> Kjaras: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554  at the bottom you can find instructions on how installing steam, including winetricls
<eshat> Hi all, why does firefox show a gnome filemanger, when uploading files, although I am on KDE 4.2.4 ???
<bdgraue> Kjaras: winesu?
<Kjaras> pasted a little wrong
<Kjaras> bdgraue: Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<Kjaras> where do i get vertification?
<bdgraue> Kjaras: why do you have no verification
<Kjaras> i dont know
<Mamarok> eshat: because it is a GTK application
<teemu> There was a panel for bluetooth services but now I don't see it anywhere..
<bdgraue> Kjaras: are there any errors about missing keys, wenn you make an sudo apt-get update  ?
<eshat> Mamarok: Nooooooooooooo :(
<Mamarok> eshat: no need to shout...
<bdgraue> Kjaras: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  did you read that and followed the inatructions, including adding the key?
<eshat> Mamarok: Is konqueror an good alternative ?
<bdgraue> Kjaras: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Kjaras> http://pastebin.com/d16659eb1
<bdgraue> Kjaras: do you have any gui package manager open?
<Kjaras> idk
<Mamarok> eshat: I like it, but you can also use QtCurve for the GTK apps in KDE, check the Systemsettings -> appearance
<Kjaras> i dont know
<bdgraue> Kjaras: close all package manager (kpackage, adept, synaptic)
<bdgraue> Kjaras: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bdgraue> will add your key
<bdgraue> after that
<bdgraue> Kjaras: sudo apt-get update
<Kjaras> nothing happends
<bdgraue> Kjaras: sudo apt-get install wine
<Kjaras> http://pastebin.com/da6c8e30
<bdgraue> Kjaras: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bdgraue> Kjaras: that should do the trick
<Kjaras> ok
<Kjaras> aaah nice :P
<bdgraue> after that   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Kjaras> thanks :P
<Kjaras> can you help me width winetricks??
<bdgraue> Kjaras: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554    take a look at the bottom
<bdgraue> Kjaras: HOWTO: Installing and Running Steam
<Kjaras> aaah :P
<Kjaras> thanks
<FabParma> I have a computer repair and small-shop. I would like to offer to citizens of my small city a free internet use, especially for students, not rich people and Linux interested. I have already installed the computer and Linux but now I need to shapping the bandwidth into the Linux client.. In more I need to permit to see the gateway Ip address only. Do you think it is possible?
<Kjaras> but since i just reinstalled wine do i need to install steam again??
<bdgraue> Kjaras: yes, if you removed the .wine  folder in your home-deirectory
<Kjaras> didnt find it so i think its gone ....
<bdgraue> Kjaras: its an hidden folder
<Kjaras> OH?
<Kjaras> how do i find it ???? :S :(
<bdgraue> Kjaras: ALT + .  should show them
<bdgraue> in dolphin ALT+ .
<Kjaras> didnt work
<bdgraue> ALT and .
<Kjaras> aaaah
<JuJuBee> Anybody using wireless ATH9k with Jaunty successfully?  I cannot see any wireless networks.
<Kjaras> do i need to reinstall wine again then?
<bdgraue> Kjaras: no
<Kjaras> how to delete steam again then?
<bdgraue> Kjaras: one winecfg in konsole should bring .wine
<bdgraue> Kjaras: steam and all wine related is in .wine
<bdgraue> Kjaras: if you delete .wine then all have been gone by now :)
<Kjaras> err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"StyleXPHelper" failed to load
<Kjaras> so if i just delete the folder can i sudo wine back ?? :P
<Kjaras> sudo apt-get install wine afther deleting .wine??
<bdgraue> no
<bdgraue> you dont need do install it again
<Kjaras> but i have other programs that was using wine
<bdgraue> Kjaras: just an    winecfg    in konsole/terminal
<Kjaras> it fails
<Kjaras> error
<Kjaras> kjartan@kraxty:~$ winecfg
<Kjaras> err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"StyleXPHelper" failed to load
<Kjaras> sorry for spam paste
<bdgraue> if you delete .wine, then all these progeamms have to be reinstalled
<Kjaras> is there a folder i can go watch wot programs i have installed??
<bdgraue> Kjaras: sry, i hope somene other can help you with that, i dont have the time anymore :(
<Kjaras> ok but thx for all help :P
<bdgraue> Kjaras: hope you will get all problems solved
<Kjaras> ;)
<Kjaras> why does it take AGES to delete folders???
<Kjaras> is there any way to see system info in linux=
<Kjaras> ?+
<Pici> Kjaras: Such as?
<Kjaras> ram.. HDD
<Kjaras> and those tings
<Kjaras> graphics
<Pici> sudo lshw will tell you a lot.  I'm not sure if there is a KDE tool for it though.
<Kjaras> ok
<Kjaras> is there any way to incrase speed of deleting things ??
<Kjaras> i accedentily deleted trash from my menu :S where can i get it back???
<intok> anyone tried Qimo before? how is it for young kids?
<DexterF> how the hell do I install open-vm-tools on 9.04? m-a failed
<DaskreeCH> Does anyone know where Amarok caches the podcasts it's downloading ?
<oobe> DaskreeCH, no but im guessing it could be /tmp or ~/.amorak if not you can check somwhere in the settings there would be an option to specify its location
<DaskreeCH> ~/.amarok ?
<RyanV2> Could I get some help on wireless networking on ubuntu?
<DaskreeCH> What's going on with the servers?
<DaskreeCH> And who is FloodBotK1?
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH: a bot that prevents spam flooding
<DaskreeCH> What's +e in terms of IRC ?
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH: DaskreeCH what servers, Freenode?
<DaskreeCH> Yes
<Mamarok> DaskreeCH: it's an exception of an IRC rule
<jim__> i need help
<jim__> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<DaskreeCH> ah Hmm wonder why Ryanv2 merited an exception
<DaskreeCH> jim__: With?
<Mamarok> jim__: behave, no need to exagerate...
<jim__> dj mix programs
<whirleystar> i need help too!
<Mamarok> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaskreeCH> jim__: apt-cache search dj
<jim__> yes
<jim__> plz
<DaskreeCH> If you want a broader search try apt-cache search mix
<DaskreeCH> whirleystar: just ask your question :)
<jim__> thanx
<whirleystar> I f---ed up and "updated" to kde4.3b, I need to finish my dissertation, Can I go back to 4.2.x?
<Mamarok> jim__: idjc is a nice one btw
<jim__> thanx
<Mamarok> whirleystar: KDE 4.3 owrks fine here, no need to go back. What is your exact problem?
<Mamarok> works* even
<jim__> any you tube downloader?
<whirleystar> checkerboard background, no shortcuts work, krunner doesn't work, on boot I get a "no greeter app" or something close to that
<Mamarok> jim__: I don't know any, did you try to google for it?
<Mamarok> whirleystar: did you complete the installation or do you have packages held back?
<jim__> yes bad nothing
<bazhang> jim__, youtube-dl
<whirleystar> I'm not sure... it DID say that there were 32 packages that would not install...
<Mamarok> whirleystar: try to update again: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<whirleystar> ok
<jim__> nothing for broswer?
<bazhang> sure there is
<Mamarok> whirleystar: if you still get errors, please paste the output to hhttp://paste.ubuntu.com and send the link here
<bazhang> youtube-dl is the easiest though
<bazhang> youtube-dl -t [URL] will get you the whole thing, with the correct title
<jim__> thax for all bb
<bazhang> oops
<whirleystar> packages were held back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193707/
<Mamarok> whirleystar: that many? wow...
<Mamarok> whirleystar: you did sudo apt-get update first, didn't you?
<whirleystar> yah.... I must admit that I had GPG errors on the update because I didn't verify key.... would that screw me up?
<Mamarok> whirleystar: of course, you need to add that key :)
<Mamarok> whirleystar: do you know how?
<whirleystar> argg.... please excuse me, I don't remember
<Mamarok> whirleystar: tpe the following in a konsole:
<Mamarok> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 60487016493B3065
<Mamarok> then that line:
<Mamarok> gpg --export --armor 60487016493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<Mamarok> don't forget the trailing - at the end
<Mamarok> type* even
<Mamarok> then udate again
<Mamarok> update*
 * Mamarok needs to clean the keyboard
<whirleystar> ok... updating now
<liz> hi room anyone here familiar with puppylinux?
<Mamarok> liz: this is the #kubuntu support channel...
<liz> yes I know, is there a puppy channel?
<Mamarok> liz: no idea, check on their website
<halberd> why doesn't apt-get install kolourpaint work? it can't find the package
<halberd> what is the name of the kolourpaint package?
<halberd> I also tried install kolourpaint4
<bazhang> liz, /msg alis help list
<Mamarok> !kolourpaint4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kolourpaint4
<Mamarok> !info kolourpaint4
<ubottu> kolourpaint4 (source: kdegraphics): simple image editor for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 920 kB, installed size 2164 kB
<Mamarok> halberd: installing the kdegraphics metapackage should install it
<halberd> I see packages kolourpaint and kolourpaint4-kde4 in synaptic
<halberd> ah, kolourpaint4-kde4 works
<whirleystar> Mamarok: updated, then upgraded, 30 packages kept back.
<Mamarok> whirleystar: strange
<liz> bazhang: thx I did find a room :)
<bazhang> liz, you're welcome :)
<Mamarok> whirleystar: you will have to install manually, start with sudo apt-get install kdebase-plasma
<whirleystar> Mamarok: That one worked!
<Mamarok> whirleystar: they should all work, continue then with all the kdebase- ones
<whirleystar> Mamarok: You're beautiful!
<whirleystar> everything should updated, no packages held back.... should I try a reboot?
<Mamarok> whirleystar: yaw :)
<Mamarok> whirleystar: no, only restart KDE
<whirleystar> Can I do that without logging out of my session?
<Mamarok> well, if you are running Quassel on a remote core or Irssi in a screen session, then yes
<whirleystar> uh, no.... I'll see what I can do... Thank you so much for the help!  Now I can get back to work on my thesis :)
<Mamarok> whirleystar: great :)
<Mamarok> ok, off for tonight, gn8 everyone
<commander_> how can i get synaptics package manager?
<bazhang> commander_, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<commander_> baz thanks.just installed kubuntu and partitioned it
<bazhang> you're welcome :)
<radioproduccion> hi i'm not learn and speak english
<radioproduccion> ubuntu spanish?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rohan_> in konsole, i want to use ctrl-tab and ctrl-shift-tab to switch between next and previous tab respectively. the first shortcut works, however the ctrl-shift-tab has no effect. i am using kde 4.2.2 on kubuntu 9.04.
<yao_ziyuan> i guess everyone here are using oxygen-molecule as gtk+ engine now, right?
<rohan> will the desktop-as-folderview retain the icon arrangement across reboots?
<declan_> Hello. Been struggling with really quiet sound for hours now. Can anyone help before I buy a pci soundcard? Please?
<compilerwriter> I have an sdcard mounted on my machine.  I need to sync it and umount it no?
<viable-tadesse_> configure --build=i686 --host=arm-linux --target=arm-linux -- what is the build option here?
<kjaras> steam wont start ???? its not happening anyting at all when i try starting steam  can any one help me?
<kjaras> is there any thing called taskmanager in linux?
 * TheJohn is back (gone 00:00:44)
 * TheJohn is away: BBL AGAIN. Time for a break off my computer.
<compilerwriter> I am having trouble umounting my sdcard umount tells me the file system is in use.
<kjaras> can any one help me width steam or give me a irc server that i can ask for help???
<office> hello
 * TheJohn is back (gone 00:13:30)
<office> jemaamd aaus deutschand ier?
<office> jemmand
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<compilerwriter> How do I make certain my sd card gets all its files written to it I need to do something and then umount it correct?
<Zengol> Would my laptop be a good ideal for supporting 9.04, i am running a dual core 2 gig's of ram and an Intel 945GMA.
<Dragnslcr> Zengol- Dual core and 2 GB of RAM will run Kubuntu fine. I've heard there have been some issues with the Intel graphics drivers, but I don't know any details
<misha> hi
<misha> hola
<misha> alguien en espanol
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<reagleBRKLN> something happened to my kate (3.5.10) highlighting. I have the python file installed, and for a flash I can see it highlight, but then it show with no highlighting, any hints/clues or way to get debug info?
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- Yeah, i just recieved the 9.04 in the mail. But i am not sre wether i want to chance losing what i have done so far.
<Dragnslcr> What do you have installed now?
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- I tried 9.04 awhile back and it had major problem's with just the desktop lagging out on me.
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- I am running 8.10
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that'd probably be the Intel graphics drivers
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- The only problem i have with 8.10 is that i get kicked back to teh login screen upon resolution changes.
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- I know it has to do with the advanced desktop effect's that run under OpenGL.
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- I have switched it off before and it ran fine, i have also switched to Xrender ad it ran fine.
<Dragnslcr> You might try checking the forums for more information about the Intel drivers, see if there's been any progress
<Zengol> Dragnslcr- By my luck probably no luck at all. Even so. Last time i installed a driver manually i had to re-install Kubuntu completely.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Zengol> I have OpenBox, and Gnome installed here as backup's incase my KDE lock's itself in a resolution chage again.
<Dragnslcr> The good thing is that since the Intel drivers are open, it shouldn't take quite as long for some developers to get it fixed up
<Zengol> When i ran 8.04 i was able to do quite a few thing's, i could een play WoW at about 16-25 FPS.
<Zengol> I ran 9.04 off of teh live CD last night and it didn't seem to show any sign's of the desktop lagout that it had in the beta.
<Zengol> Bt i am still wary of actually installing it and losing all of my progress.
<Zengol> I might delete my ms partition and try it.
<Zengol> I need to re-format that partition anyway due to spyware, haha.
#kubuntu 2009-06-12
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with something dumb
<bdizzle> I just re-installed kubuntu 9.04 after an afternoon of headaches
<bdizzle> and the system temporarily froze while trying to update
<bdizzle> when in terminal, I can't do "sudo apt-get install <package>" anymore, as it claims there is a lock on it
<bdizzle> anyone know how to remove that lock?
<bazhang> !aptfix | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> okay
<bazhang> working now?
<bdizzle> yes, thank you
<bazhang> nice :)
<Zorael> Does anyone know of a ppa with the oxygen-molecule gtk-qt theme? For Jaunty. Would love to have it as a package
<strife25> hi, i recently added a new hard drive, and i restarted my computer, but when it starts up it , KDE fails to load and i get sent to the terminal. it seems that I have set my main hard drive to be read only by kubuntu, any ideas how i can fix this?
<halberd> I have a question about graphviz... there's an os X program called graphviz that renders graphs in a gui
<halberd> is there a corresponding program on linux?  the graphviz package contains only the command line tools
<halberd> plus dotty lefty and lneato, none of which I can figure out how to use or where to find the manual for
<bazhang> !info graphviz | halberd
<ubottu> halberd: graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 393 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<adoc> strife25: type "mount" in a terminal to check the rights of your partitions
<dudeguy> Hi everyone. I opened a lot of images in different tabs in firefox and when i go to each tab and right click the image and select "save image as" it starts downloading the image again instead of just saving it from the temp files, since the image has already been (down)loaded. How chan i fix this? Thanks
<halberd> bazhang that doesn't help, I already know about it
<adoc> dudeguy: the solution is to stop downloading porn pictures ... lol
<dudeguy> adoc, haha nice
<strife25> adoc, looks like everything is "rw" by default, but when i have errors=remount-ro on my / partition, is that the problem?
<adoc> strife25, no that's fine, I also have errors=remount-ro
<adoc> strife25, what type of partition do you have for /
<strife25> ext3
<muk> hiya
<muk> when i game i use the shift key and hold it down.  Well it gets interupted when i game by a message asking me about stiky keys.
<muk> how do i supress the message itself.
<Dragnslcr> muk- System Settings -> Accessibility -> Modifier Keys
<strife25> when i try to boot it does kinit: name_to_dev(<swap-UUID>), kinit: trying to resume from <swap-UUID>, kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<strife25> then when i do startx i get "cannot create temp file for here document: read-only filesystem"
<Zorael> strife25: It's just checking whether you suspended to disk
<Zorael> strife25: Can your user write to /tmp?
<strife25> no, it says "unable to open swap file for /tmp/test.txt", then when i try to save it says E212: Can't open file for writing
<DaskreeCH> aanyone worked with Coova Chilli?
<strife25> this same error occurs when i try to write to /home as well
<Zorael> strife25: Can root write to the drive, then?
<max_>  Hi, I cant seem to set the timestamps to 12hr as opposed to 24hr format in Pidgin. Can someone tell me how?
<ubuntu> hello room, I'd like to install hardy with kde4, how do I go about it, I burned an iso cd will it give me the option?
<strife25> Zorael, correct
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> Is possible to inststall KDE 4.3 beta in Jaunty?
<Zorael> strife25: So if you enter "sudo chmod 777 /tmp", can your user then write to tmp?
<Dragnslcr> KDesk- last I heard, there are still a few package issues
<strife25> Zorael: the output of chmod is "chmod: changing permissions of '/tmp/: Read-only file system
<strife25> and i am unable to write to /tmp
<Zorael> strife25: But root could write to it?
<Zorael> strife25: prepend with sudo
<Zorael> if you didn't. :3
<ubuntu> I have the kubuntu hardy kde3.5.9 cd, to install kde4 do I need a different cd?
<strife25> nope
<KDesk> Dragnslcr: ok, thanks, then I will wait :)
<strife25> sudo and user doesn't work
<Zorael> strife25: So when you tried as root, you logged out and in as it?
<strife25> ah, no i did not
<strife25> what is ubuntu's default pw for root? mine does not work
<Zorael> strife25: how then did you try as root? I mean, you say sudo doesn't have write permissions, but you did say root could write, right?
<Zorael> or maybe I'm misinterpreting; [02:10] <strife25> Zorael, correct
<strife25> ah, i guess so. i thought by "can root write to drive then?" was to see if the output of "mount" had "rw" for my hard drives. i apologize for the confusion
<strife25> Zorael:root is unable to write
<Zorael> okay
<strife25> using sudo that is
<Zorael> strife25: well, then it just sounds like it's mounted read-only for some reason
<Zorael> strife25: What are the mount options for the root partitions, output by just entering mount?
<Zorael> strife25: like, "/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)"
<Zorael> root partition*
<strife25> Zorael: /dev/sdc1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Zorael> strife25: Any interesting output from "dmesg | grep sdc1"? pastebin it if several lines
<Zorael> "interesting", as in errors
<strife25> nothing for that, but just "dmesg" brings up "EXT3-fs:Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value
<muk> Dragnslcr: thanx pal
<Zorael> strife25: the root partition definition in /etc/fstab, has it got the options you listed earlier? (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<strife25> it has, "UUID=<uuid>    /    ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro,umask=000 0    1
<Zorael> strife25: Okay. Can you edit that file somehow? via a live cd/usb?
<Zorael> strife25: and remove "umask=000"
<strife25> will try that
<Zorael> sorry, ",umask=000"
<Zorael> Making it "UUID=<uuid>    /    ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0    1"
<mib_h8yphp1n> Hi people i'm having trouble getting past the kboot screen when i install 9.04 to my ps3
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to create a partition for /home  or is that not advisable?
<ubuntu> can anyone help?
<CydeWeys> I get an error when attempting to run startx.  The error is "/usr/bin/pulseaudio: invalid option -- 'd'".  This prevents X from starting at all.  Any idea where it might be trying to run this from?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: well, do you have unpartitioned free space, or will you have to create some first?
<CydeWeys> A long time ago I remember I had some X issues and I may have modified some startup config file somewhere to execute pulseaudio -d.  Maybe they removed the -d option at some point?
<ubuntu> I'm creating it
<Zorael> CydeWeys: It should be pulseaudio -D, I think
<Zorael> so find that config file. :3
<CydeWeys> Zorael: I just can't figure where that's trying to run from, though.  If I could change it to upper case, I would.
<CydeWeys> Yeah, I'm trying to grep everything now.
<CydeWeys> There's only so many places it can be.
<Zorael> *nod* grep is your friend
<dwidmann> ubuntu: okay, that makes it somewhat more complicated, For the partition you're going to resize, what filesystem is on it? how big is it currently?
<strife25> Zorael: W00T success :-D, thanks for your help
<Zorael> strife25: Ah, cheers
<CydeWeys> Trying this at the moment:     grep -HnR pulseaudio ~/\.*
<CydeWeys> Already tried in /etc/
<CydeWeys> I'm kind of running out of places to look ..
<changturkey> is anyone running karmic
<dwidmann> changturkey: you'll probably find some of those crazies over in #ubuntu+1 :P
<changturkey> er..?
<changturkey> or even kde 4.3
<ubuntu> 54gb, and I want at least 10gb for /home, I'm already resizing the 54 to 43 for /
<Zorael> CydeWeys: Hum, I'd have guessed it to be somewhere in /etc myself, though.
<CydeWeys> Zorael: I just tried startx under a different username (one that I never use) and it looks like X has gotten farther.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: in all reality you probably don't need more than about 15GB for /, and in many cases you'll need much less than that
<CydeWeys> It's displaying a mouse cursor, at least.
<CydeWeys> I don't see kdm or anything.
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: I think startx will run /usr/bin/startkde for you, so right, no KDM.
<CydeWeys> What should I be attempting to run to start from the command-line?
<CydeWeys> I also have Gnome installed, maybe that'll work?
<ubuntu> dwidmann: but then what would happen to all the space left? shoult /home be larger than root?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: typically yes
<dwidmann> ubuntu: assuming you have personal files that take up space
<dwidmann> (My /home is 439G)
<CydeWeys> startkde didn't work, kdm didn't work, startx didn't really work - just a cursor on a black screen - but gdm worked.
<CydeWeys> gdm just booted me into KDE.
<CydeWeys> Go figure.
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: Odd
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: what did you do that might have instigated this problem anyways?
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: I'm guessing it's because I have 'pulseaudio -d' somewhere in a config file that the KDE-related stuff is reading when attempting to boot.
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Well, a long time ago (many months), I had some pulseaudio problems.
<CydeWeys> I think I ended up adding something like 'pulseaudio -d' to a KDE startup script somewhere to make sure it ran on boot.
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: maybe this is a side effect of "fixing" that?
<CydeWeys> Because it wasn't running at boot and I had to run it manually.
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Well, I think I upgraded pulseaudio recently and it no longer allows the -d parameter.
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: I think I might have a few ideas of where to check into that
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: I'm guessing it's somewhere in my per-user config?  I tried starting X using a different user account and it got farther than that.
<user___> hi, have a question about the crossover games... anyone can help?
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: try fgrep "pulseaudio -d" /etc/init.d/*
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Nothing
<dwidmann> how about /etc/kde4/kdm/
<dwidmann> (probably a longshot if startx won't work, but worth a try still)
<ubuntu> dwidmann: so should I make /home 40gb and / about 15gb???
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Nothing.  I think it must be in a per-user config somewhere, i.e. in my home directory.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: that's what I would do, but it's up to you really. Do plan ahead now though because it'll be harder to change later
<Zorael> Is the cursor flashing incessantly when mouseovering an application that's working (firefox loading, etc) for anyone else? Especially Oxygen's working animation icon, the two spheres that circle around eachother
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: grep your entire $HOME then? Does startx work as a different user?
<CydeWeys> I'm grepping my entire home at the moment.
<CydeWeys> Could take a little while :-P
<CydeWeys> Yeah, startx sort of worked as another user.  I didn't get that same error message, at least. Though it didn't seem to start up an actual window manager.
<dwidmann> Zorael: are your graphics in general slow/flickery? Or is it just the cursors?
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: if it doesn't work as another user then it's probably a global problem
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Well I don't get the pulseaudio error with another user ...
<dwidmann> CydeWeys: how about grepping your /usr/bin/startkde?
<CydeWeys> And I did manage to boot into KDE successfully through gdm.
<CydeWeys> dwidmann: Nah, not there.
<dwidmann> Yeah, that's the odd part.
<Zorael> dwidmann: Well, I'm on a netbook with integrated intel video. Resizing windows is certainly flickery, and I've come to accept a general slowness. Drivers are from xorg-edgers, but didn't seem to make that much of a difference
<Zorael> flickerwise
<dwidmann> Zorael: you should be able to get your hands on the old  intel driver from intrepid, let me see if I can dig that up.
<dwidmann> Zorael: you'll want to roll back to the default 9.04 stuff first though
<Cyde> Okay, chatting from my desktop now.
<Zorael> dwidmann: Well, if I end up rolling back, I can dig up the links myself. Just wondering if it's something everyone else is suffering from, too :3
<dwidmann> Zorael: for me this helped immensely .. it won't help though if things weren't smooth in 8.10
<jimdb> is anyone in here experienced with wireless?  i have a wireless card in my computer that sees my router but when prompted to enter the passcode/password, it won't connect and every minute or two it prompts me to reenter it.
<Zorael> dwidmann: I'm currently running with kernel modesetting too, so an older driver wouldn't let me into X as it is
<Zorael> and I have that intel-2.4 ppa bookmarked somewhere, running it on my older Dell system
<dwidmann> Zorael: yes, that's the one I used
<dwidmann> Zorael: that cursor flickeryness was probably from the drivers though, yeah
<Cyde> Here's what I'm currently running:   ls -A | egrep '^\.'|sudo xargs grep -HnR pulseaudio
<Cyde> .config/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop:4:Exec=pulseaudio -D
<Cyde> That doesn't look wrong.
<dwidmann> Cyde: any hits?
<Cyde> Just the one so far.
<Cyde> It's still running.
<Cyde> if I wasn't a programmer I'd be hopeless in diagnosing these problems :-/  As it is, I'm still mostly hopeless :-P
<dwidmann> maybe something simpler like grep pulseaudio ~/.* might work (and will also be faster because you'd only be checking the hidden config files)
<ubuntu> applications are installed in root no???
<dwidmann> ubuntu: yeah
<Cyde> dwidmann: I am only checking the hidden config files.
<ubuntu> dwidmann: thx I will make that 20gb then
<dwidmann> Cyde: ah, good thing too
<Cyde> dwidmann: Try ls -d ~/.*  -- you'll see that it also lists .  and ..
<Cyde> dwidmann: What I'm running is the simplest way I could find of only getting the dot directories.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: during tyical usage you probably won't need that much, but feel free to do so (I think I'm using 8GB, and I have 1800 packages installed)
<dwidmann> Cyde: my way wasn't simple?
<Cyde> dwidmann: It doesn't work.  It also lists . and ..
<ubuntu> :) nice
<psycoborg> how do i reset kubuntu to factory defaults?
<psycoborg> im using the kde interface.
<dwidmann> Cyde: if what you're doing is working okay that's awesome, just in the even that it might be useful I probably would have went this route: find /home/user/ -ipath /home/user/\.\* -execdir grep pulseaudio {} \+
<dwidmann> psycoborg: in reality you probably don't .. what's wrong that you would want to do so?
<ubuntu> dwidmann: ok so both / and /home are Primary ext3 partitions, correct
<dwidmann> ubuntu: sure, if that's how you created them
<ubuntu> dwidmann: ok so when it's time to install kubuntu, will it ask me where to install?
<psycoborg> well it started with the gnome interface about 2 updates ago. it started randomly locking up on me.
<psycoborg> the mouse moves but nothing is accessable.
<ubuntu> and I'd install in / right?
<psycoborg> i have to hard reboot the system.
<psycoborg> there are not error messages. it just locks up.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: you can install it to whichever partition you wish, but you'll need to do the partitioning section of the install process manually
<dwidmann> psycoborg: any idea of anything you might have done to prompt that?
<psycoborg> when gnome started getting bad with the lockups i simply moved over to kde.
<psycoborg> i am not sure.
<psycoborg> i tweaked alot on this system.
<dwidmann> psycoborg: as opposed to hard rebooting the system, Alt + SysRQ + R-E-I-S-U-B might be able to let you reboot safely
<psycoborg> wobbly window fire random anamations custom themes and alot more.
<koopa> can some one help me? when i switch my desktop from Folder to Desktop i cant arrange the plasmoids, for some reason they all auto arrange by them self in a very ugly way
<ubuntu> dwidmann: I understand I'm starting the partition now, my question is when i do / and /hom separate, to which would kubuntu install to?
<psycoborg> ppfft.
<psycoborg> i did not even see that key.
<psycoborg> :P
<dwidmann> ubuntu: you'll have to tell the installer which partition mounts where
<koopa> no idea?
<dwidmann> psycoborg: should be on the Print Scren key
<psycoborg> im thinking one of the tweaks i did might have been incompatible with one of the updates or something.
<psycoborg> i saw that :)
<ubuntu> dwidmann: ok I get it now, I see it :)
<psycoborg> it will take a while to un customize my ubuntu  lol
<dwidmann> psycoborg: if you want a fresh slate, reinstalling is easy enough to do, and if you have a separate /home you won't lose any of your settings
<Zengol> I just tried to add a repo and now my adept crashes is ther a way i can remove the added repos manually without loading Adept?
<dwidmann> Zengol: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<psycoborg> is there a utility to check the health of the file system to make sure it is not currupted?
<psycoborg> i just want to check it .
<dwidmann> psycoborg: fsck
<psycoborg> not fix it.
<dwidmann> psycoborg: fsck -n
<psycoborg> bleh.
<psycoborg> permission denied
<dwidmann> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<psycoborg> got to do this the hard way.
<psycoborg> lol
<ubuntu> dwidmann: ok now I did the separate /home and I have 2gb free space but it tells me its unusable, any idea why?
<ubuntu> I wanted to use the free left for swap
<Zengol> I cannot add or remove sources
<dwidmann> ubuntu: you can have a maximum of 4 Primary partitions, or 3 Primary partitions and one extended partition (in which you can have as many partitions as you like)
<dwidmann> !sudo | Zengol
<ubottu> Zengol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DaskreeCH> Anyone used Coova Chiilli with a JSON Interface?
<ubuntu> dwidmann: so can /home be and exteded partition?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: no, but it can be a logical partition within an extended partition
<ubuntu> I dual-boot w/windows, that's taking up 2 partitions :-/
<dwidmann> :)
<ubuntu> dwidmann: so which can be an extended partition??? Could I install kubuntu in an extended partition? then break that in 3 (swap/root/home)??
<libervisco> How stable is 4.3 beta2? As a mainly bugfix release it should probably be same or better than 4.2.4, right?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: I hope you haven't filled up your /home partition just yet, because you probably need to del that and recreate as a logical partition
<dwidmann> ubuntu: which partitioning program are you using atm?
<ubuntu> dwidmann: the one in the cd installation
<dwidmann> libervisco: leaping into beta programs is probably not advisable, and assuming betas to be stable is even less advisable.
<dwidmann> ubuntu: Hmm, try doing the partitioning with parted in a terminal. (probably: "sudo parted /dev/sda" assuming your install is on /dev/sda)
<libervisco> dwidmann: ah.. ok..
<ubuntu> dwidmann: it is but I have windows in there as well, and I'm not good with terminal and it's in the installation process that I'm doing this
<libervisco> I'm just trying it out.. and if it doesn't work I'm using windows 7 anyway these days..
<DaskreeCH> libervisco: You are highly mistaken
<DaskreeCH> It's b no means a bugfix release
<libervisco> if it looks good, I might switch back to kubuntu as a primary OS when it's final
<ubuntu> I already started installation and it asked me where I wanted to install kubuntu, I seleceted manually, and am partitioning now
<dwidmann> ubuntu: it's a simple interactive terminal app ... you don't need a mess of flags and whatnot just to make it work
<libervisco> DaskreeCH: are they adding any features?
<DaskreeCH> libervisco: Quite a few
<libervisco> oh
<libervisco> that's cool actually :)
<DaskreeCH> That's why it gets the 0.1
<ubuntu> so should I quit the installation? or delete the partitions and then quit installation?
<libervisco> ah right
<DaskreeCH> It's X.x._x_
<DaskreeCH> X is major major major breakage
<DaskreeCH> Like KDE 3 -> KDE 4
<libervisco> yeah
<DaskreeCH> nearly everything changes
<libervisco> that's for sure :P
<dwidmann> ubuntu: delete the partition /home is on (hopefully the one at the end of the disk) and recreate it as a logical partition and you should be straight
<DaskreeCH> x is lots of things change but the underlying stuff remains the same. So if something worked in X.x it should work in X.x+1
<DaskreeCH> however since new things have been added something in X.x+1 might not work in X.x
<ubuntu> then I'd be able to create 2gb of swap?
<DaskreeCH> So programs that work in KDE 4.3 might not run if you have them on a 4.2 install
<libervisco> I see
<dwidmann> ubuntu: yes, and it would have to be a logical partition also
<DaskreeCH> the _x_ is just bugfixes nothing new is added the strings aren't changed
<libervisco> well I'm not risking much, just doing a clean kubuntu install with ppa enabled to test it out
<ubuntu> dwidmann: thxxxxxxx :)
<dwidmann> 4.2.4 --- think that would be 4=version 3=major revision x=minor revision
<DaskreeCH> libervisco: That's what I did. I installed Ubuntu Server then added the PPA and installed from there. Worked fine for me except that I had no icons
<libervisco> hehe
<dwidmann> that or its major revision, minor revision, then something else
<DaskreeCH> Installed kde-icons-oxygen and I was fine. Reported it and it should be fixed now
<libervisco> cool :)
<DaskreeCH> dwidmann: Patch
<ubuntu> dwidmann; doesn't ask for primary or logical, only location: beginning or end, for swap
<libervisco> okay, it's done.. thanks guys.. brb
<dwidmann> ubuntu: that's why I was thinking you might need to use a different partitioner
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: If you are on the Live Cd you can just insatll Gparted
<dwidmann> ubuntu: some options with regards to that are parted, fdisk (more involved than the others, but functional), cfdisk, gparted, partitioneditor
<Zengol> I have a crash upon loading Adept or any other software program.
<Zengol> Think anyone can help me?
<ubuntu> ok, so I'll install gparted, quit installation and partition using gparted before installing kubuntu... and delete the partitions already created :)
<Zengol> Is there a way to rollback my software sources that i added to it?
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: run it from the command line to see errors
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Of course there is :)
<ubuntu> yep on live cd here
<Zengol> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'wibble::exception::System'
<Zengol>   what():  Success. Context:
<Zengol>     The list of sources could not be read.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: What did you add?
<Zengol> A fix for the Intel downscale resolution hotfix.
<DaskreeCH> >_>
<DaskreeCH> Sooo what did you add?
<Zengol> https://launchpad.net/~johnleach/+archive/ppa
<Zengol> That is the site.
<libervisco> I had no icons too :P
<Zengol> I think i did it wrong, haha.
<libervisco> had to get the oxygen pack
<ubuntu> gparted is not in adept
<Zengol> I am about to install 9.04 in my 2nd partition to see how it run's.
<Zengol> If it run's ok, then i will just migrate to it.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Ok are you comfortable on the command line?
<Zengol> But i would rather hae this fixed beforehand incase 9.04 does not like my hardware.
<Zengol> Sure.
<Zengol> Gimmie something to crash my laptop with.
<Zengol> xD
<ubuntu> nm
<Zengol> Not sure what i added to make Adept unstable, but i am sure something is hidden.
<Zengol> I cannot see what i added.
 * dwidmann hands Zengol a skateboard
 * cuznt hands Zengol a broken bike
<ubuntu> :( wasn't able to install gparted
<dwidmann> ubuntu: why not?
<ubuntu> don't know, adept warned about breaking some packages and just quit
<ubuntu> I am running a live cd, maybe can't install anything
<dwidmann> Sure you can, it's weird that there is breakage
<dwidmann> Keep in mind cfdisk and parted are still options and already installed :)
<ubuntu> ok so I'll use those, thru terminal???
<ubuntu> do I have to delete the partitions again?
<dwidmann> Only one of them, seeing as you can have 3 primary
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dwidmann> ubuntu: yes, through the terminal, but I promise they're easy to use
<ubuntu> ok so I'll delete /home again
<DaskreeCH> hi libervisco
<KDesk> Sometimes when I plam music files with Amarok 2.1, it skips a few tracks. This happes random. Am I the only one affected by this? Any one knows why this happens?
<libervisco> Hi DaskreeCH
<libervisco> it froze :D
<ubuntu> do I have to quit installation?
<libervisco> when changing wallpaper settings
<dwidmann> KDesk: truly random or are they perhaps files of a different format from the others?
<ubuntu> dwidmann: ok so how do I use them?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: well, firstly, which one of them do you want to use?
<KDesk> dwidmann: Yes, random, First I thought it was a curropt track, but this happens with flac and mp3 as far as I know, but only with Amarok 2.1
<ubuntu> dwidmann: whichever one u think lol
<libervisco> font antialiasing is still inconsistent.. plasma starts with differently looking (differently hinted or no hinting) fonts than the rest of the desktop
<dwidmann> ubuntu: okay, how about cfdisk then.
<ubuntu> k
<dwidmann> ubuntu: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda (assuming sda is where your stuff lives)
<ubuntu> ok shows 3primary and 2 logical
<dwidmann> ubuntu: select partitions with up/down, choose what to do with them with left/right, hit enter to do it.
<ubuntu> k
<dwidmann> ubuntu:  so you already have it set up with 2 logical? That should be fine then ...
<ubuntu> dwidmann: no those are the ones I have to delete to install kubuntu
<Zengol> How do i save and close the file?
<dwidmann> eh?
<ubuntu> long story, just work w/me ok :)
<Zengol> I removed the repo's that i added how do i close the file and save what i erased?
<dwidmann> Okay, the second option from the left is delete
<ubuntu> dwidmann: so I know have the free space, which do I create 1st?
<ubuntu> now^
<dwidmann> ubuntu: whichever, just be sure to make them logical partitions
<ubuntu> all of them?
<ubuntu> cool
<Zengol> How do i use the write out command?
<ubuntu> how do I change the size?
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: It saysat the bottom of the screen
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: ^ means ctrl in Unix land
<Zengol> OH!
<Zengol> Ok, haha.
<DaskreeCH> M+ means Alt
<DaskreeCH> so M+S is alt+S and ^Fis Ctrl+F
<ubuntu> ok so all 3 partitions are logical, I imagine I modify it w/the installation cd now?
<ubuntu> or should I have left swap as free space?
<DaskreeCH> You need at least one primary partition
<Zengol> So i just highlight what i want to delete then hit ^O?
<ubuntu> Daskreech: I cant write kubuntu to a logical partition?
<ubuntu> I'm dual booting there's already 2 primary partitions
<DaskreeCH> ok cool then
<DaskreeCH> I was just saying  you can't have only 3 logical parittions on the drive if some software is telling you that then it's lying
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Yes
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Or put a # at the start of the line
<ubuntu> DaskreeCH: ok :) no I know that, but I will be able to install kubuntu to a logical one, right
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: Yes
<ubuntu> thx much
<ubuntu> and swap can be logical too or should I leave as free space?
<KDesk> How can I configure the system to make all audio with 2 channels to be 5.1?
<ubuntu> sorry for the bother, I'm so new at this
<simba7> i have a problem with jaunty kubuntu and seing any wireless networks in nm-applet (they show just fine in airdump-ng)...any ideas?
<DaskreeCH> My swap is logical
<Zengol> If i delete the file will it make a new one?
<Zengol> The whole file in total.
<KDesk> Is possible to use a file swap? Last time I tryed, it had some problems to hibernate.
<ubuntu> k thanks DaskreeCH
<DaskreeCH> Sure
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: PLease dont
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> I cannot seem to edit out the file's at all.
<Zengol> The lines atleast.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: If you want to delete something like that then rename the file so you can rename it back afterwards if badthingshappen (C)
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: You can't edit them out?
<Zengol> "In$
<Zengol> https://launchpad.net/~johnleach/+archive"https://launchpad.net/~johnleach/+archi$
<Zengol> Is stuck.
<Zengol> I think i messed up.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Where are you seeing that??
<Zengol> Inside of the sources.
<Zengol> "In$
<Zengol> https://launchpad.net/~johnleach/+archive"https://launchpad.net/~johnleach/+archi$
<Zengol> Crap.
<Zengol> One sec.
<FloodBotK1> Zengol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zengol> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zengol> That bring's up that up on the end of all of the sources.
<ubuntu> can /home be a fat32 or is ext3 the best?
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: ok is that on two lines?
<DaskreeCH> ubuntu: ext3 works nicely
<DaskreeCH> I can be Fat32 but you really really don't want that
<ubuntu> :) no prob, just wanted to know
<Zengol> Kind of.
<Zengol> It is side by side.
<Zengol> Both fit on one line.
<Zengol> I would like to delete both of them.
<Zengol> Would be easier if i could just access the file and delete them with backspace, haha.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: You can
<Zengol> How?
<DaskreeCH> When you are in nano just press delete or whatever it's a text editor
<Zengol> I have tried it.
<Zengol> How do i save the document before i exit?
<DaskreeCH> how did you open it?
<Zengol> With KATE
<DaskreeCH> >_M
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: you need kdesudo then
<DaskreeCH> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zengol> RIGHT on DUDE!
<Zengol> Hell yeah.
<Zengol> It let me fully edit it.
<Zengol> There was 3 line's of the same repo BTW,
<Zengol> Thank you so much Screech.
<Zengol> I have full control of Adept once again, no more Sig crashing.
<Zengol> I really appreciate it ma.
<Zengol> Man*
<Zengol> Now my question is.
<Zengol> How would i add a public key?
<Zengol> Oh, right on, i got it..
<togetic> so, my problem today, i rebooted into kdm, and the mouse doesn't move
<togetic> i can't even ctl-alt-f# to a tty screen
<DaskreeCH> togetic: Installed anything recently?
<pulaski> Hi, I've learned I have to be running the Lisa-Daemon to gain access to nfs shares.  I'm unable to find it using aptitude or apt-get.  Does anyone know anything about accessing nfs shares from the kubuntu desktop?
<DaskreeCH> pulaski: open konquere and type nfs://IP
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: Thanks for responding.  I'll try it!
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: "nfs://IP" returns "unknown host ip" any other suggestions?
<Zengol> Ok Skreech.
<Zengol> Imma change resolution.
<Zengol> OMFG!
<Zengol> It worked.
<Zengol> I did not crash back to the logon screen.
<DaskreeCH> pulaski: try network://
<DaskreeCH> pulaski: where IP is the IP of the server yo uare trying to reach?
<Zengol> Thank you DaskreeCH i really appreciate all of your assistance into my problem.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: Sure
<Zengol> Heh...
<Zengol> You act like you didn't do anything at all, haha.
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: Thanks I will.
<DaskreeCH> I didn't :)
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> You are a very modest man.
<Zengol> I really have to thank you though.
<Zengol> You saved my butt on that one.
<Zengol> Now i have to figure out how to get JACK audio, and how to get DRI to work in my favor.
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: the ip of the server I'm trying to reach is 192.168.24.105
<DaskreeCH> pulaski: btw do you have nfs-common installed?
<Zengol> DaskreeCH - I am running without a hinge thank you again man.
<DaskreeCH> Cool just don't delete random config files in the future :)
<Zengol> I will have to ask you my next problem when you get finished helping pulaski.
<Zengol> Oh, i didn't delete the config.
<Zengol> I added a repo.
<Zengol> And it didn't show so i added it again, ad then one more time.
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: Yes, I can ping the server and get to it with ssh from my client.
<Zengol> Then i knew there was a problem so i restarted Adept and it crashed with a Sig6 on boot.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: I know Yo uwere going to delete it. Please don't do that. you can seriously mess up your computer like that
<togetic> DaskreeCH: re: installed anything recently? not that i'm aware of
<togetic> bb in a bit
<DaskreeCH> togetic: does failsafe work?
<Zengol> DaskreeCH - I figured so, i was only asking if i could, such as would it regenrat as a clean version or not.
<DaskreeCH> Zengol: yeah I know. but even so rename the file if it doesn't work you can just rename it back
<DaskreeCH> If you delete it and then need something from the file you can't get it back
<Zengol> Ahh.
<Zengol> Well, you fixed my problem, so i am happy. =)
<DaskreeCH> pulaski: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/cant-mount-nfs-share-ubuntu-kubuntu/
<Zengol> Wow...
<Zengol> I just crashed completely due to a bug i guess.
<Zengol> 8.10 so i cannot complain.
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: Yes I'm still here, just looking around for more info.  I think I have to use the "control module" to configure it but i need to know its insalled first.
<togetic> two things: same kdm problem and secondly, on the live distro, i can't display a pdf file the mounted partition, i'm getting an error cannot open display?.. export DISPLAY=:0 doesn't work either
<togetic> anyone? eh? eehhh? :)
<Zengol> Is there a way to remove the trash can frm the desktop?
<ner0x> What is the speed difference between Wireless and Ethernet?
<ner0x> If, of course, the wireless is in a close enough range.
<eMyller> please, where do i find kate color schemas?
<eMyller> people in #kate is too quiet
<Zengol> Nerox
<Zengol> Most wi-fi can run at a max amount between 11mbs-52mbs
<Zengol> most ethernet nowaday's can run 100mbs
<Zengol> depending on if it is a open bandwidth, limited or regulated.
<Zengol> And depending on teh hardware.
<FeasibilityStudy> 52 mbs is theoretical and never happens in the field.  The best you'll usually see is around 30.
<epimeth> uuummmmm.... since when is #kubuntu+1 invite only?
<epimeth> and since I can't ask there, I'll ask here :-)  Can I update to karmic by changing all mention of "jaunty" to "karmic" and doing a dist-upgrade like I did back in '05, or is there a different way to do it?  the instructions on ubuntu.com tell me to "update-manger -d" but I guess thats a gnome thing cuz I don't have it...
<p_quarles> epimeth: afaik, there is only #ubuntu+1; #kubuntu+1 is most likely protected to keep it that way
<p_quarles> epimeth: anyway, I prefer the CLI version: sudo do-release-upgrade
<epimeth> p_quarles: as do I... do-release-upgrade you say?
<epimeth> I can't go old school? :-p
<eMyller> epimeth: for now, both #[k]ubuntu+1 have the same purposes. so, just one channel.
<epimeth> HAL is getting depricated?!?!?! Didn't it *just* become the new hardware layer like 3 releases ago?
<epimeth> heh... I see the kernel hasn't been updated to .30 yet
<epimeth> eMyller: anyway, need to restart... thanks for the do-release-upgrade :-)
<pulaski> Hi DaskreeCH, I've done a little rooting around and kde4 has an applet called network manager that I grabbed.  From what I've been able to determine once its configured properly I think its supposed to connect automatically.  My question is 'How can I determine my "Gateway:" to configure this thing correctly?
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: Gateway is in the form of an IP address...
<pulaski> DaskreeCH: It just occurred to me that it must be the address of my router.  Any comment? I'm going to try that.
<eMyller> is there any text expander app?
<shadeslayer> hi,i think theres a typo in the topic, 'bet' should be 'yet'
<shadeslayer> and secondly..can i get 4.3 support here?
<shadeslayer> Can i get help with kde 4.3 beta here ??
<slack_> shadeslayer are you on?
<Clown_Knife> Hello all.  I have a system running kubuntu 8.10 and every time I log on compiz starts up I don't mind this but would prefer not to have it one how can I disable it without removing
<flashbak> Hi there. Is there anyone able to get xawtv4 to compile for Ubuntu? If so, could they post a deb please?
<slack_> cown_knife?
<slack_> you installed compiz right?
<slack_> look in kde_autostart if there is some script to start it and disable it
<Clown_Knife> slack_, yeah its an old system thats been upgrade many times
<Clown_Knife> slack_, no script there
<slack_> mmm a solution a little bit rought (sorry for my english)
<slack_> is reinstall for aptitude all the compiz packages
<Clown_Knife> slack_, at the moment i have a script to start kwin but not really the way
<slack_> that replace the script from start and replace it
<slack_> you see the compiz decorator no?
<uga> slack_: why would he want compiz installed anyway
<uga> he said he doesn't want it
<uga> ah, "wihout removing". I missed that
<slack_> mm yeah
<slack_> mmm
<uga> Clown_Knife: check what you did when installing compiz
<uga> sure you modified something so that compiz autostarted on session
<uga> afaik compiz packages don't automate that
<uga> some init.d or startkde patch
<slack_> Raising skinny elephant is uttlery boring !! XD a love it!
<Clown_Knife> uga, umm installed compiz a year or two ago and its just been upgraded along the way and the other day I found an issue with my glx because of a bad symlink to libglx.so when I fixed this compiz start starting when I logged in
<Clown_Knife> uga, what are config files used on start up,  that are not in home folder ~/.kde/Autostart
<uga> Clown_Knife: the problem is that only _you_ know what you modified
<uga> there's tons of ways to run something after logging into session
<Clown_Knife> uga, ok
<julian__> hello, someone knows the name of the channel for this thing in spanish?
<uga> Clown_Knife: you could have modified startkde, .xinitrc, autostart....
<uga> Clown_Knife: it's like knowing how a robber entered a house... window, door, chimney, wall hole... =)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<uga> (yes, Santa is suspicious)
<digdeep> !spain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<shadeslayer> !sp | digdeep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<digdeep> !info spainish
<ubottu> Package spainish does not exist in jaunty
<julian__> hello, im getting slow performance in ubuntu 8.10... with compiz and videos... compiz after a while starts gettin slow, and videos in youtube, sometimes they stops for a while
<shadeslayer> digdeep: i guess the language is espanol?
<shadeslayer> !es > digdeep
<ubottu> digdeep, please see my private message
<uga> heh
<uga> digdeep: para información en castellano (spanish, no spainish ;))  está #kubuntu-es. Que lo pases bien
<digdeep> join #espanol
<uga> digdeep: añade un "/" al principio, antes de join
<uga> whoever thought irc is a good support way...
<digdeep> :)
<Clown_Knife> uga, ok cheers I have really just forgot what i did years ago to many drinks :)
<uga> heh
<Serpardum> I'm trying to find the file xf86.h and related (need some structure information, etc..)  It doesnt' exist on my machine, I googled, found it was supposedly in xserver-xorg-dev,  I did an apt-get for that, it installed but still I dont have that file or related.  Any help?
<TMKCodes> Why kubuntu has 4 blocked kernel updates?
<shadeslayer> TMKCodes: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ghw> what is dist-upgrade
<Serpardum> distribution upgrade
<TMKCodes> is there upgrade to 9.04?
<TMKCodes> oh well it worked xD
<shadeslayer> TMKCodes: no,kernel upgrades and such are considerd as dist upgrades by apt
<TMKCodes> ok.
<ghw> different between dist-upgrade and upgrade
<Zengol> Is there a way to make the update notifier to quit telling me to update to the new version of Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> hi can someone help me with kdde 4.3
<shadeslayer> *kde
<rohan> how do i prevent the adept updater from running on every startup?
<rohan> i am using kubuntu 9.04
<Zengol> That is what i want to know.
<Zengol> I keep getting spammed to update to 9.04
<rohan> oh, Zengol , what release are you on right now?
<Zengol> 8.10
<Zengol> I have not tried the release of 9.04 yet.
<Zengol> I have it here, just that i am running an intel GPU.
<Zengol> So i am not goin to try it yet.
<rohan> Zengol: are there known problems with 9.04 and intel GPUs?
<rohan> because i am on 9.04, and have an intel gpu
<Zengol> Yes.
<Zengol> Well, mainly at the most a very choppy desktop.
<rohan> Zengol: can you please link me to bug report, or something?
<Zengol> Hmm..
<rohan> i am experiencing real slow and choppy desktop, yes
<Zengol> are you running an Intel?
<rohan> yes
<Zengol> 945GMA?
<Zengol> Or x3100?
<rohan> 945GMA
<Zengol> LMFAO!
<Zengol> Sweet deal.
<Zengol> Same as me. xD
<Zengol> So you are having trouble heh.
<Zengol> Ok, this is.
<Zengol> Thing*
<FloodBotK1> Zengol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zengol> Typea couple of line's for me will ya?
<Zengol> Or rather.
<Zengol> type in   /join 945gma
<Zengol>  
<SandGorgon> how do i install 64-bit java JRE ?
<zaapiel> y0
<zaapiel> any QT/kde app for ripping dvd's similiar to dvd::rip?
<bazhang> k9copy
<zaapiel> danke
<bazhang> prego
<muesli> anyone online from the uk, who's willing to help out an old amarok dev?
<bazhang> !uk | muesli
<ubottu> muesli: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<muesli> thnx
<bazhang> 100% chance there :)
<neuroloops> bonsoir
<dude> hey room
<mikorn2> Any feedback/comments on running KDE 4.3 on Ubuntu 8.04.... any issues I should be aware of?
<rohan> mikorn2: is it available already?
<rohan> i think it's available only for 9.04, not 8.04
<mikorn2> rohan: It can be installed regardless... which is why I am asking for feedback before I do it
<shadeslayer> pulaski:
<shadeslayer> whoops...sorry
<shadeslayer> i have a 4.3 beta 2 question...anybody on beta 2 ?
<rohan> shadeslayer: i have a question for you - the does the panel have the "spacer" widget by default?
<shadeslayer> rohan: i cant even get into KDE 4.3.....kbuildsycoca4 crashes -_-
<rohan> shadeslayer: hehe ok :D
<shadeslayer> im finally filing it as a bug for 64 bit systems :|
<rohan> any idea how to stop the update manager applet from starting every time?
<shadeslayer> rohan: kde autostart manager?
<rohan> shadeslayer: it's not listed there
<shadeslayer> rohan: then you cant stop it :P
<shadeslayer> rohan: could you paste a screenshot of kde 4.3 at imagebin?
<rohan> shadeslayer: i am on kde 4.2.2, the one which comes by default with 9.04
<shadeslayer> rohan: oh...i thought you were on 4.3
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what problem?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: same kbuildsycoca4
<Mamarok> rohan: you can right click on the Update manager and close it, it will restart though on next reboot
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im seeing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/199145
<mikorn2> Any feedback/comments on running KDE 4.2.4 on Ubuntu 8.04.... any issues I should be aware of?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and you are sure you updated everything?
<rohan> Mamarok: that's exactly what i want to avoid :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yep
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no packages held back?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no,upgrade went fine as well
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: then something is wrong with your system, let me check that bug...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194075/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that is certainly *not* that bug, it's resolved since ages :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: where do you get that message? On start?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no,i just ran amarok in a terminal
<shadeslayer> in gnome
<mikorn2> #ibus
<mikorn2> !ibus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibus
<mikorn2> !kimpanel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kimpanel
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hold on...somethings happening
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its stuck in a loop : Updating system cache : 0....10..20..90..100...0..
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ... didn't you talk about KDE 4.3 earlier? That was my question...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes...the point is it gives the same error
<Mamarok> mikorn2: do you have a question?
<mikorn2> Any feedback/comments on running KDE 4.2.4 on Ubuntu 8.04.... any issues I should be aware of?
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.3 loads up to the disk icon and when i click it i see a crash report
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok, and why do you click on it?
<mikorn2> Mamarok: same old question... how to type Vietnamese on Kubuntu without changing my locale. SKIM is completely broken and no longer supported. I understand the future is ibus and Kimpanel... but can't get info them
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: because its just hung there for about half an hour
<Mamarok> mikorn2: there is a backport of KDE 4.2.4 for Hardy?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: then something is wrong with KDM
<shadeslayer> !info ibus > mikorn2
<mikorn2> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.20081023-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 112 kB, installed size 704 kB
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have gdm..not kdm
<shadeslayer> maybe thats why?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: try it?
<mikorn2> !info kimpanel
<ubottu> Package kimpanel does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Mamarok> mikorn2: try to google for it then :)
<shanipribadi> !kontact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: what is your question?
<mikorn2> Mamarok: I have... all I see is that it is currently marked as Wishlist and in review and needs packaging...
<Mamarok> mikorn2: then you will have to wait, what app is it?
<mikorn2> It is the planned replacement for SKIM/SCIM
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: id like to know if i can make kontact behavior to minimze to an icon on the lower right corner of the screen
<mikorn2> for alternate input methods (i.e. typing in alternate languages like Vietnamese)
<Mamarok> mikorn2: hm, and SCIM doesn't work for you?
<mikorn2> Nope
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: like amarok, or akregator, or other things
<Mamarok> mikorn2: check in google for a deb package of it, maybe you are lucky
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: while on the topic, what is it called? all the icons on the lower right? so i can google it.
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: no, kontact is an application suite, it will not reduce to the system tray
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: brb after reboot....kdm kicks in after all X sessions are killed
<shadeslayer_> or is there a easier way?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: replace gdm with kdm would be my first choice
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: done
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: it should start after boot then
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: oh, ok, it's called system tray. So it is not possible to minimize it to system tray, or no one has implement it?
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: no, it is not possible, as I said, it is an application suite
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: ok, thanks
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: but parts of it are in the system tray, like the calendar alarm and kmail
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: yes i notice, but id be nice if itwass possible, so there would be no clutter of icons, only kontact. thank you
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: no, it is not possible and never will be, sorry, there is no way to reduce an application suite into one icon in the system tray, and it would make no sense neither
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: and you can configure the system tray to only show the icons you want to see
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: just right click on the system tray border and open the settings
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: hey, i just found out something.
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: I can use akregator's icon to minimize kontact to systray
<mikorn2> Mamarok: Yeah, good idea... I can get the debs... but the problem is configuration... what I need is documentation on how to configure it... which is why it is currently marked in KDE as "Needs Packaging"
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: and apparently the icon name in system tray's settings is "kontact", not akregator. hmm. well, that works anyhow.
<Mamarok> mikorn2: can't help you with it sorry, you will have to look into google for any docs
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: surprising :) But I guess it's just Akregator when you click on it, right?
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: nope. it's the whole thing. weird thing is it uses akregator's icon, and right clicking it only shows akregator's options
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: I think it is an Akregator bug rather than Kontact minimized in the system tray
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: well, I'll call it a feature :-)
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: :)
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.04 Released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | 4.2.4 available:
<Mamarok>  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 beta arrivig in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chatc in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> hm, not a success...
<Tm_T> Mamarok: small typos only makes it more humane (;
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.2.4 available http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4 | 4.3 beta arrivig in Kubuntu Backports PPA (disable if you don't want it) https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hey...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i used dpkg-reconfigure to set kdm to default,but it didnt start on boot
<Mamarok> Tm_T: should be ok now :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you have a running X server?
<shadeslayer> new topic?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope...
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: anyway, apparently the kmail systray works also, so i can choose between those two. thank you for your help
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: then run sudo kdm
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: yaw :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: tried that..it works with sudo kdm --daemon :)
<shadeslayer> but i cant login
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: how that?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can enter login and password...and then it comes back to tty
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: try startx
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can see that gdm is not started...but what i cannot see is that kdm was started
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: even tried that :)...it starts a weird gnome session with large fonts and such
<shadeslayer> huge grey panels,etc,etc
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: hm, because your default session is Gnome....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah...so how do i change it? i think there was a file you need to edit to change that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do I remember correctly that your system has problems since quite some time?
<milo_> hello guys
<milo_> :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: only with KDE 4.3,not with kde 4.2.4
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and you are sure everything is installed? Did you try reinstaling kdm and actually remove gdm?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have actually done all of that :)
<bdgraue> shadeslayer: try to change the session that starts in the kdm menu?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: could you check what error message you have in /var/lock/Xorg.0.log?
<shadeslayer> bdgraue: 1> i have no X , 2> i think kdm is not in the startup script,hence i have no X
<Mamarok> args, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f25cb8ffd
<milo_> hi
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: brb in 2 mins
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so any idea?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: still searching ... at least Xorg looks ok
 * shadeslayer waits in a tty
<milo_> what's going on?
<Mamarok> milo_: do you have a question?
<halberd> I'm enjoying my now perfectly functioning wacom tablet
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you are sure all your kdebase packages are installed, right?
<milo_> yes.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: if you want to double check...you can give me a command
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install kdebase-*
<milo_> I want to enable desktop effects but it keeps telling me :drivers not found"
<halberd> this will take some getting used to because you have to move your hand a lot to get the cursor around the screen
<halberd> but it is great for things like making quick diagrams
<milo_> where do I find such drivers?
<Mamarok> milo_: what graphic card do you use?
<shadeslayer> milo_: jockey-kde in krunner
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: only if drivers are indeed installed, else you get nothing there
<milo_> gimme a second.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it also shows if the drivers are deactivated
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: only proprietary drivers...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what does your command do?
<shadeslayer> yeah...since only they provide provide desktop effects
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: jockey-kde ??
<halberd> is it normal in kde for middle mouse button on selected text to copy it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, the commad for your kdebase packages....
<halberd> and middle mouse button again to paste?
<Mamarok> command*
<Mamarok> halberd: no, only paste, not copy
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: Broken packages :(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: see, I knew it...
<Mamarok> could you paste that somewhere?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f29c9ceb8
<halberd> hmm
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe....pastebinit :)
<halberd> but selecting text automatically copies it
<halberd> I see how this works
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I know...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: could you please do sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: already installed
<Mamarok> kdebase-plasma?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: installed...i think its kdebase-dev
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sudo apt-get install libkonq5-dev is installing packages :)(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there is no kdebase-dev in 4.2.90, that is not a problem
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: read the output correctly...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah...i see..
<halberd> mm the other thing about this tablet is, your writing appears several times larger on the screen
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just go through that list from the output, without kdebase-dev, as there is no package for 4.2.90
<halberd> so you have to write really small to get an acceptable font size on screen
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: dolphin,konqueror part ?
<Mamarok> halberd: I can't really help, not a tablet person :(
<milo_> i forgot to notify that i am a newbie to linux in general
<halberd> I wonder if there's a way to tune that, say by a mode you press to temporarily shrink the writing area
<milo_> please where can i find the "software sources" in kubuntu?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what are you talking about? The kdebase packages the output gives you, try installing each, but not kdebase-dev
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> milo_: what Kubuntu are you using?
<milo_> KDE4 i think
<Mamarok> milo_: hm, 9.04 or 8.10?
<milo_> Oupss. In fact im using ubuntu 9.04 and I have KDE installed on it. So it's not really kubuntu.
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: i export contacts to kde adressbook from kopete, then i remove them from kaddressbook. Afterwards i try to export them again, but apparently kopete says it's already in the address book. One fix is to manually change the address book link per contacts, then you can export contacts again. Things is it's tedious. Do you have another idea?
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: oh, is this a bug? cos if it is im going to file a bug report.
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: kde adressbook is kaddressbook AFAIK
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: unless I understand you wrong, you are doing something strange there :)
<Mamarok> brb
<halberd> How might one go about setting up a key to press, that when pressed slows down the mouse speed, and when pressed again returns it to normal?
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: hmm.. what i meant was, that i export contacts from kopete to kde address book (it's KDE's address book system) , and manually delete the exported contacts using kaddressbook app (i think it's the program to edit your KDE Address Book)
<milo_> please where can i find "software sources" in KDE?
<bazhang> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i seem to have installed everything i can think of....can you suggest something else??
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: what i think is happening is that, when kopete exports contacts to the address book, it stores that information in it's own database somewhere, but when i removed the exported contacts with kaddressbook, kopete still thinks that the contacts are already exported (linked to the address book)
<shadeslayer> milo_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadeslayer> milo_: if you want a graphical interface install synaptic
<shanipribadi> milo_: you can also try going to the package manager (add remove programs)
<milo_> thanks. let me try it
<shanipribadi> milo_: it's under settings i think
<bazhang> shadeslayer, adept is for kubuntu
<shanipribadi> is kpackagekit not enough?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: adept??
<shadeslayer> isnt that depreceated ??
<bazhang> !info adept | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<Tm_T> aye, it's optional, as kpackagekit is now default
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i know its in the repo...but i thought KDE 4.2 onwards kpackagekit is used?
<bazhang> better to suggest that than synaptic
<shanipribadi> does synaptic works with kde?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: udate and upgrade once more, no missing gpg keys?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: why cant i suggest synpatic?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope
<shadeslayer> shanipribadi: why not?
<shanipribadi> cos if it does, i think it's better to suggest synaptic
<bazhang> shadeslayer, not everyone wants the gnome libs?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you can't have done it in such a short time...
<shanipribadi> shadeslayer: i was asking, cos ive never tried.
<shanipribadi> bazhang: it uses the gnome libs? not only the gtk?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i just did it before you asked?
<shadeslayer> s/?/!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok, nothing to upgrade?
<shanipribadi> bazhang: too bad then, if it only uses gtk, i wouldve use it.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope
<shadeslayer> bazhang: point noted :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: then you really have missing packages, I had some updates this morning...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh those? i upgraded them 2 hours ago
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I give up, no idea what is wrong, maybe somebody else can help then
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh man, sudo apt-get install kde-* shows up alot of errors
<shadeslayer> want to see?
<Mamarok> paste it please
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I can't wait, have to go now, sorry, check with somebody else please
<halberd> so I know from xev that these buttons on my tablet are buttons 9,10,11, and 12
<halberd> how can I use that information to configure them?
<shanipribadi> halberd: what did you want to assign it too?
<shanipribadi> halberd: if it's already detected by xev, i think you can use configure shortcuts to assign them
<halberd> ok
<serenity> hi
<serenity> want to update to kde 4.3b2 but 103 packages are hold back
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you there??
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f4fbabeb8
<bazhang> shadeslayer, she is afk
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i saw it in the /wii after i posted
<shadeslayer> bazhang: can you help me??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, do what
<shadeslayer> bazhang: please see the paste above. im trying to fix kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> bazhang: according to Mamarok i have broken packages,so i am trying to manually install them
<bazhang> shadeslayer, this is the experimental 4.3 from backports or a ppa?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: backports
<shadeslayer> bazhang: should i install from the PPA ?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, backports then, no idea as I am on the stable version currently
<shadeslayer> bazhang: oh ok
 * shadeslayer thinks of downgrading
<shadeslayer> ok,im downgrading
<Wizzir> whoa
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: what happened?
<Wizzir> alot of users and nobody's chatting
<Wizzir> hello, btw :)
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: hehe...if youve got a solution to my problem,im willing to chat
<milo_> haha
<shadeslayer> milo_: its a give and take relationship :P
<Wizzir> shadeslayer: what problem? wanna try kde4.3?
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: yep...unfourtunatley im having dependency problems *every* time i upgrade
<milo_> shadeslayer: I understand. lol
<Wizzir> hmm.. i would try to build it from source
 * shadeslayer has upgraded and downgraded 3 times alreday
<milo_> what's the real error message u r getting?
<shadeslayer> milo_: kbuildsycoca4 crashed
<Wizzir> and playing with PATH and ld.so.conf
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: http://pastebin.com/f4fbabeb8
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: path and ld.so.conf ?
<Wizzir> nah, shadeslayer are you familiar with building from source?
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: ive always failed at that,but is it advisable for binary systems such as kubuntu?
<Wizzir> shadeslayer: at least you won't break anything
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: if it is a small download and takes 2-3 commands to build,im willing to try
<Wizzir> lol, nope
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: how many commands then?
<Wizzir> alot
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: leave it then :)
<Wizzir> ok
<shadeslayer> ok i need a reboot to get gnome back up , lost gdm in the process of install 4.3 ;)
<Wizzir> loool
<Wizzir> that's a cool channel, i'm staing :D
<milo_> please hw can i join "ubuntu" channel?
<shadeslayer> thank god i have gnome working :)
<shadeslayer> milo_: /join #ubuntu
<milo_> thks
<Peace-> hey guys i added the repo for kde 4.3 beta2
<Peace-> but i can't see the packages on update stuff
<shadeslayer> Peace-: just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wizzir> does anybody know a good sql tool for kde?
<Peace-> gpg key is needed?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i am still on kde 4.2.4 after uddate && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i need to do dist-upgrade?
<Peace-> let's try
<shadeslayer> Peace-: yes!!
<Wizzir> Peace-: check if apt holds some packages or informs about packages not beaing updated
<Peace-> shadeslayer: you saved my time
<shadeslayer> Peace-: it worked?
<Peace-> Wizzir: doesn't matter i have my iso xD if it fuck my distro on 20 minutes i have everything
<Peace-> shadeslayer: ya
<Wizzir> :>
<Peace-> i called kubuntu studio remix hihihih
<shadeslayer> Peace-: best of luck :)... i couldnt get 4.3 to work :(
<Wizzir> nah, sometimes i feel like a dinosaur
<e-jat> shadeslayer: y?
<shadeslayer> e-jat: br0ken packages :'(
<Peace-> hahahaha
<Peace-> sudo apt-get -f install
<e-jat> yeah .. -f install
<shadeslayer> Peace-: _nothing_ works :''(
<Peace-> well will see :d
<shadeslayer> im installing kubuntu-desktop all over again.....
<e-jat> same thing happend to me while upgrading from jaunty to karmic .
<shadeslayer> e-jat: youre on karmic?
<e-jat> there a some conflict package that i need to purge ..
<e-jat> shadeslayer: yeap
<shadeslayer> e-jat: cool...how did you upgrade?
<cortex_sk> karmic & kde4.3 ftw!
<e-jat> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<e-jat> cortex_sk: \o/
<shadeslayer> e-jat: oh...you edited the sources.list?
<Wizzir> hmm
<Wizzir> is this dev channel?
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: nope...
<Wizzir> so why is everybody using development version? :P
<e-jat> shadeslayer: yes
<e-jat> Wizzir: maybe to gain experience :)
<shadeslayer> e-jat: ok..im thinking of upgrading :)...next week maybe
<e-jat> shadeslayer: good luck
<Wizzir> good old "learning by breaking?"
<shadeslayer> i have the alpha 1 alternate CD :)
<shadeslayer> Wizzir: yeah
<e-jat> Wizzir: yeah ..
<e-jat> shadeslayer: im half day without gui when its breaks
 * shadeslayer wonders if e-jat's brain is working on the same frequency
<e-jat> u mean ?
<shadeslayer> e-jat: so karmic *does* break?? someone told me it rarely breaks
<e-jat> need to think n do some try n error ..
<e-jat> shadeslayer: for me currently working flawlessly ..
<e-jat> with my old thinkpad t61
<shadeslayer> e-jat: what do you do when it breaks?
<shadeslayer> e-jat: like basic apt-get commands ??
<Mamarok> guys, is this still on topic?
<e-jat> shadeslayer: kubuntu-devel :)
<Peace-> ok guys made
<shadeslayer> e-jat: sure
<Peace-> rebooting xD
<Mamarok> chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: did you see that paste?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: we were discussing karmic :)
<Wizzir> :/
<Wizzir> i hate using mibbit
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: karmic discussion goes to #ubuntu+1, you know that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that about kde-*? it's totally useless
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes...im installing 4.2 atm
<Mamarok> ok, and be more careful next time before you install beta packages
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what do you suggest ? apart from that?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: but I think I already told you that :/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: as you have Gnome anyway, run synaptic and go to the PPA origin, then check that you really ave all the necessary packages
<Mamarok> that would be the last idea I had
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> but if you are installing 4.2 it's too late for that, and don't go beta again, please, we've done that debugging often enough now :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i think its just the 64 bit packages :(
<shadeslayer> yeah...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I run 64bit here and have no problems, but then, I don't install stuff "accidentally"...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...ok my bad..btw you also had broken packages ?? which server are you using btw?
<drurew> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: PPA is always on the main server
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh..youre using the PPA..i was using the backports repo
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you sure, not the backports PPA?
<Mamarok> as KDE 4.3 is in the PPA only in Jaunty
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: one sec..
<Peace-> thank you guys
<Peace-> here is working with kde 4.3beta
<Peace-> 2
<shadeslayer> Peace-: :'(
<Mamarok> Peace-: nice :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted univer$
<Peace-> well i had to type sudo apt-get -f install but it's woking :D
<shadeslayer> Peace-: sudo apt-get -f install <what?>
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there is no KDE 4.3 beta in the official backports...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: \o/
<Peace-> shanipribadi: nothing just that
<Mamarok> Peace-: wrong nick I think :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: was it removed?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it never was there
<drurew> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: please paste your sources.list
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: but i saw it yesterday,it said that users of 9.04 can install via backports
<shadeslayer> ok
<Peace-> Mamarok: what?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/f263495a8
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: read the topic correctly...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have read it,but on the site it said backports yessterday
<shadeslayer> *yesterday
<Guest7550> hi all !
<shadeslayer> Guest7550: hi
<Wizzir> hi
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you have backports enabled for universe but not for main... check your sources list and clean it up...
<shadeslayer> ack!!!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: are you sure its not in backports??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: absolutely, read the topic, it never said backports, always backports PPA...
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: when kde4.3 final is released, will jaunty users get it from ubuntu-updates or do we have to use the ppa you think?
<Mamarok> shanipribadi: no idea, it's possible it will be backported after some time
<shanipribadi> Mamarok: okay, thanks.
<drurew> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<Mamarok> drurew: can we help you?
<Wizzir> :)
<Mamarok> drurew: for all things server related you can also get help in #ubuntu-server
<Rishab> hey all
<Rishab> im facing problem while opening open office
<aditya> what is the problem Rishab?
<Rishab> actually its not opening
<aditya> have you tried to reinstall it?
<Rishab> i selected many times but the nothin worked
<Rishab> yeah i did the re-installation too
<aditya> which version r u using?
<Rishab> 2.0
<Rishab> is there any process concerns abt that >
<Rishab> aditiay
<aditya> not that i know of any....i recommend u remove 2.0 and go for 3.0 its much more better
<Rishab> aditya but thats not the solution I am looking for
<aditya> u want to stick to 2.0?
<Rishab> not xactly
<Rishab> but atleast  the prob. should get traced
<Rishab> hope any one culd help me
<milo_> please what does this mean? "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers"
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im going to do a full reinstall
<Peace-> shadeslayer: use remastersys
<Peace-> create your own iso and use that
<Peace-> with stable packages
<Peace-> then yoi can enjoy breaking the distro xD
<shadeslayer> Peace-: nope,ill do a full and proper reinstall...ive fattened ubuntu too much ;)
 * shadeslayer grabs torrent
<Peace-> hahahah
<milo_> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers. what's the meaning ?
<jussi01> milo_: it means you did something wrong and it cant understand you
<jussi01> milo_: what was the command you gave?
<v3trae> Hey guys, getting an error while trying to compile my wifi driver, compile is listed atthe following URL: http://pastebin.com/m28f0c408
<igor_> Can someone help me with keyboard layout switch. I managed to bind it to Ctrl+Shift, but now hotkeys in other applications starting with Ctrl+Shift do not work. (For example in eclipse I press Ctrl+Shift+Space and it changes layout and acts as I pushed ctrl+Space :( ) I'm running Kubuntu Jounty
<milo_> aptitude --help
<igor_> Can someone help me with keyboard layout switch. I managed to bind it to Ctrl+Shift, but now hotkeys in other applications starting with Ctrl+Shift do not work. (For example in eclipse I press Ctrl+Shift+Space and it changes layout and acts as I pushed ctrl+Space :( ) I'm running Kubuntu Jounty
<Peace-> !offtopic | peace
<ubottu> peace: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sorry
<drurew> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<drurew> !eth1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth1
<drurew> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<Mamarok> drurew: please, do not abuse the bot, just ask your question
<Mamarok> drurew: also, they way you use the bot you will never get any useful answer :/
<drurew> oh sorry fellas im trying to setup my new vps with various things ass well as thrying to get my two home boxes to function as one, im not getting very far :(
<Mamarok> !vps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vps
<drurew> virtual private server
<drurew> kinda like a jail
<Mamarok> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Mamarok> hm, gaming?
<drurew> home box one keeps pushing up the number of (true eth0) to eth29 , eth30 etc
<drurew> no gaming
<drurew> programming books on opensource languages
<Mamarok> drurew: I guess that's the kind of question you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<drurew> yeah server room isnt very helpfull, they have their things to do with new bugs and stuff
<Mamarok> drurew: I am not of much help for that neither, did you search in the forums?
<mkargar__> how to enable DSL tab in the KnetworkManager(Plasmoid Applet) for setting ADSL(PPPOE) Connection?(I have FiberHome Modem!)
<mkargar__> i using pppoeconf,But,I have recieve this error!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<drurew> could someone take a look at this and hit me with ideas of how this could happen ? thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/194251/
<Mamarok> mkargar__: check if there is no other pppoe instance running, else it is an access problem
<Mamarok> drurew: I have no idea, sorry
<drurew> .)
<drurew> me too
<Mamarok> drurew: as the setting of a VPN is pretty much the same in KDE as in Gnome, try asking in #ubuntu, they might know more
<drurew> join #ubuntu
<drurew>  /join #ubuntu
<Mamarok> drurew: without the space :)
<TheOV> /join #ubuntu :D
<TheOV> /say ftw
<Mamarok> TheOV: I thik he got it :)
<drurew> no way
<Mamarok> TheOV: and you behave!
<drurew> i cant believe it , i leave here for one second.....
<drurew> :)
<mkargar__> Mamarok:how to check?
<mkargar__> *and how to kill it?
<Mamarok> mkargar__: killall -9 pppoe I guess, if this is the command name
<Mamarok> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Mamarok> mkargar__: check that link above^^
<cpvb3861> fuck off
<cpvb3861> ihr schwanz luuuutscher
<drurew> lutch mein finger
<Mamarok> drurew: behave!!!
<drurew> :D
<Mamarok> drurew: not funny at all!
<drurew> i agree
<mkargar__> Mamarok:killall -9 pppoe doesn't work!that link not about PPPOE!
<muslih> Someone help me please.... I'd use KDENLIVE but when I try to dv capture, the program indicates that the capture just stopped ... what should I do??? please help & thanks..........
<Mamarok> mkargar__: then I don't know, sorry
<mkargar__> Mamarok:my modem(FiberHome) using http://192.168.1.1 for Connection and use PPPOE!how to disble it?
<Mamarok> mkargar__: I just said, I don't know, you will have to wait for somebody else to help you
<mkargar__> Mamarok::(
<Limette> Anyone know how to mount NTFS devices ? if i click on them in dolphin, nothing happens :/
<drurew> Limette: NTFS isnt an officially supported filesystem under linux, you will have to force mount which can lead to complications
<Limette> well, it used to work before :/
<drurew> Limette: lemme get you a link
<Mamarok> Limette: because it was mounted automatically in previous versions, you need to add it to /etc/fstab/
<Limette> drurew: okay :)
<drurew> Limette: http://lifehacker.com/203102/ubuntu-tip--how-to-mount-a-windows-ntfs-partition
<Limette> drurew: Thank you
<Mamarok> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Mamarok> drurew: that would be the official link to give^^
<drurew> Mamarok: tx
<Mamarok> drurew: yaw :)
<muslih> !raw1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw1394
<muslih> !KINO
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KINO
<muslih> !Kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kdenlive
<Mamarok> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> muslih, drurew check that link above for the available factoids, please
<drurew> Mamarok: sweet
<muslih> Mamarok, I feel so frustation wheen I'd use program but it do not seem supported or documented...
<Mamarok> muslih: it certainly is somewhere, let me see...
<Mamarok> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Mamarok> muslih: there you go :)
<muslih> Mamarok, this is about dv capturing not ADSL or like that....
<Mamarok> muslih: ouch, sorry, wrong user :(
<muslih> Mamarok, oops... sorry too...
<Peace-> hey guys
<Peace-> blender has not audio here
<Mamarok> Peace-: does the audio work elsewhere?
<drurew> Peace-: poor blender
<drurew> :)
<Peace-> Mamarok: kdenlive works great , amarok idem
<Mamarok> drurew: please stop playing the funny bone, no need for that in a support channel
<Mamarok> Peace-: hm, I don't know blender, maybe some known problem, did you check on bugs.launchpad.net?
<Peace-> nope i was asking here for some blender expert
<Peace-> before going in launchpad to say a lots of bad words
<Peace-> xD
<drurew> Mamarok: my bad
<Mamarok> Peace-: I asked if you searched for existing reports...
<Peace-> and i said no ;D
<drurew> Peace-: is there anyother application hogging your sound device?
<Peace-> mmm maybe fucking flash
<Mamarok> language...
<Mamarok> Peace-: please respect the rules here
<Peace-> yea yea
<muslih> Mamarok, I've got problem with kdenlive ... can u help me?...
<Mamarok> muslih: no, sorry, I don't do video stuff at all
<Peace-> muslih: expert here
<Peace-> what's your problem
<Mamarok> oh, great :)
<dwidmann> why is it that in 9.04 the "root (hd0,0)" (or similar, as appropriate) is no longer prepended to all the boot options for grub?
<Peace-> Mamarok: well i am the scripter
<Peace-> of automtic kdenlive westely maker
<Mamarok> dwidmann: are you sure?
<dwidmann> Mamarok: hmm, doesn't seem to be there for me anyway, and if that's a problem on my end, how can I get automagic to add it back?
<Peace-> muslih: i don't stay here all day
<dwidmann> Mamarok: hmm, this might have something to do with it: "groot=5a8eab55-3177-4f65-b2b6-76ef882badea"
<Mamarok> dwidmann: that is something you only need for other OS AFAIK
<dwidmann> Mamarok: precisely why I'm having issues.
<Mamarok> dwidmann: I have it here for Vista, automatic Grub generated by Jaunty
<dwidmann> Mamarok: I have >1 distros installed, the other grub is the one it shows first (seeing as I installed it first), so after I switch configfiles ... well, yeah
<Mamarok> actually menu.lst
<Mamarok> dwidmann: you should check the UUID for the other distros kernel then
<Mamarok> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dwidmann> Mamarok: so in the other menu.lst I have "root (hd0,0) \n configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst" to get my Kubuntu menu, but nothing's bootable because the "root (hd0,0)" line isn't present on any of them
<dwidmann> (only the title, kernel, and initrd lines are there)
<Mamarok> dwidmann: you don't need the hd0,0 anymore if you gtive the UUID
<Mamarok> -t
<dwidmann> hmm, groot=5a8eab55-3177-4f65-b2b6-76ef882badea may be the problem, it should be groot=UUID=...
<Mamarok> dwidmann: are you sure? check the beginning of the menu.lst for the syntax, it should tell some infos there
<dwidmann> Mamarok: I'm pretty sure about this bit, I changed that and did update-grub, it added a new standalone "uuid ....." line, hopefully that functions in place of "root (hd0,0)"
<Mamarok> dwidmann: it certainly does for Debian like systems, don't know if other distros use the UUID address
<Mamarok> dwidmann: check the correct uuid address with sudo blkid
<dwidmann> Mamarok: oh, the UUID is definitely correct ... What I'm wondering is if it will work with that "uuid" line after the "title" line though
<dwidmann> One way to find out though, be back in 5
<dwidmann> Mamarok: hmm, that didn't do the trick :\
<Mamarok> dwidmann: sad to hear :(
<dwidmann> Mamarok: guess I'll just set groot to (hd0,0) and update-grub because I know that'll work.
<nico_> Hi. I've just migrated from Thunderbird to KMail. Everything is fine except that all my messages are marked unread and I have a complex folder structure. How do I recursively mark as unread?
<Mamarok> nico_: you can mark all mails to "read" in a folder AFAIK
<nico_> Mamarok: I tried that but it's not recursively :)
<Mamarok> nico_: set the "go to next unread" to recursive in the settings and use the shortcuts? Can't imagine something else for now
<muslih> Peace: Hi, still there are you?
<Mamarok> nico_: but maybe the folks in #kmail can tell you something else
<muslih> Well, no one can help my problem within this channel, I better quit...
<nico_> Mamarok: Ok. Will check there, thanks!
<Mamarok> nico_: yaw :)
<dollarbang1> good morning, at least it is here in Atlanta
<Mamarok> hi dollarbang1
<nico_> Mamarok: The only guy in that channel is idle for three days now. I guess this problem can wait. I have one other problem though. After the migration I copied the ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail dir and kmailrc to my notebook on which I'm working now. Everything got transfered fine except the messages in my inbox and sent mail. Any suggestions?
<Mamarok> nico_: you should try to import those
<Mamarok> nico_: gave you the wrong channel, try #kdepim
<nico_> Mamarok: I'd rather do an rsync from time to time, so I'd rather avoid the GUI
<Mamarok> that's not the good one neither...
<nico_> :)
<Mamarok> nico_: it's #kontact, sorry
<nico_> np
<nico_> Not the correct one either: "User questions should go to #kde"
<Mamarok> right... learned something new today then :)
<nico_> :) Ah well. Let's see what they have to say.
<fakha> Vsem privet
<fakha> Est govoryashie?
<Mamarok> fakha: English only, please
<fakha> I'm just cheking, does anybody speaks russian
<fakha> ?
<Mamarok> !ru | fakha
<ubottu> fakha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nico_> fakha: No, but Czech.
<Mamarok> nico_: not here...
<nico_> Mamarok: That's right!
<Mamarok> :)
<Agent24> Hi. after installing kubuntu 9.04 on a toshiba satellite A10 ( with intel extreme graphics 2/i852) kubuntu ran fine but after going to windows, and then rebooting back to kubuntu, I have graphical corruption when X tries to start (and then promptly stops again) and the CLI is flickering/jumping around. It works perfectly in windows though.
<Agent24> I have tried booting into recovery mode and running the x fix tool but that did not help
<Mamarok> Agent24: did you change anything before your last logout of KDE?
<OOT> Hello kubuntuers...
<Mamarok> hi OOT
<Agent24> I didn't do much, just changed the desktop to folder view
<Agent24> changed the software source server to a faster one
<OOT> hi Mamarok... I need help...
<Agent24> that's about it
<Mamarok> Agent24: no update?
<Mamarok> !ask | OOT
<ubottu> OOT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Agent24> I didn't run the updates (yet)
<Agent24> just reloaded the package list for the new server
<Mamarok> Agent24: normal udates you mean, no PPA sources added or such?
<Agent24> yeah just the standard updates, there were about 70 listed but i didn't do anything
<Mamarok> Agent24: you should do those first, then
<OOT> Please help me, how to capture raw data from dv capture with kdenlive?
<Agent24> ok, I will try to install them from the commandline
<Mamarok> OOT: why did you change your nick?
<OOT> I am diferent man but use same computer with my brother...
<Mamarok> OOT: also, for raw data you should check if you have all packages installed
<Mamarok> OOT: with the same question...
<OOT> Mamarok: I have installed all needed by kdenlive, include libraw1394 and kernel module raw 1394 also loaded, /dev/raw1394 exists. But kdenlive do not seem able to grab raw data from dv camera...
<Mamarok> OOT: I don't do video, can't help you, sorry (which I already told muslih before btw)
<OOT> Mamarok: so were I can find help? Is there any documentation for this?
<Mamarok> OOT: try the forums, they might know more
<Mamarok> OOT: but search for it first
<OOT> Mamarok: That was the problem too, I am in-out ubuntu and kubuntu forum but did not find any solver...
<Mamarok> OOT: well, try to google then, there is certainly some info out there
<OOT> Mamarok: Ok thanks my friend and my apologies if so bother you... I'll try...
<Mamarok> OOT: yaw :)
<Agent24> Thanks Mamarok, it's working again now!
<dwidmann> Can somebody grab me a link to a mirror for the vlc 1.0.0-rc3 source? (the mirror it's auto-forcing me to is completely crushed, I can't get above 4kbs from it)
<bobbob1016> How can I delete a big folder?  It says the folder is bigger than my trash, which it is, where is the delete immediately option?
<dwidmann> wait, took a while but it finally gave me another one
<dwidmann> bobbob1016: shift + delete
<bazhang> http://www.videolan.org/mirror-geo.php?file=testing/vlc-1.0.0-rc3/vlc-1.0.0-rc3.tar.bz2 dwidmann this?
<bobbob1016> dwidmann: Is there a shortcut way?  As in can I right-click send to trash, then say delete directly?
<dwidmann> bobbob1016: well, assuming you're using dolphin or konqueror, you can put the delete option in the context menu
<bazhang> dwidmann, there are other sources as well if you wish
<dwidmann> bazhang: the thing is it doesn't let you pick the mirror, it picks it for you
<bobbob1016> And how would I put it in the context menu?  New to KDE
<dwidmann> bobbob1016: settings -> configure dolphin (assuming you're using dolphin), the general tab
<bazhang> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/testing/vlc-1.0.0-rc3/ dwidmann
<bobbob1016> dwidmann: Oh, ok, "show delete command"
<dwidmann> bazhang: it's okay, like I'd said a few minutes earlier, it finally fed me a different mirror, about five-ten minutes later
<bazhang> dwidmann, okay
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<eMyller> i want a text expander app \=
<reagleBRKLN> when you hit an alternative shortcut for home page in konqie, does it open a new tab? could you try and weigh in on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190252
<SiVA_> when my sound all of a sudden stops working, what can I do short of restarting the computer? Any process I can kill?
<ocs> hi. how can I enter into a dir of a remote host, through ssh, with konqueror ?
<tsimpson> use sftp://user@host
<ocs> tsimpson: thanks this is what I need
<[GuS]> hi guys.. i recenlty upgraded to kde4.3 beta 2 and the package python-kde4 does not exist in that repos... is w known problem?
<tsimpson> [GuS]: ask in #kubuntu-devel please
<Mamarok> [GuS]: it's there
<tsimpson> Mamarok: kdebindings is not built
<[GuS]> Mamarok: is not
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I have the python-kde4 package, it says 4.2.90
<[GuS]> tsimpson: ok... i just asked always here in the past times..
<[GuS]> Mamarok: i do have installed to, but is not in repositories ANYMORE
<tsimpson> Mamarok: "#  Deleted  on 2009-06-09  by Jonathan Riddell  "
<tsimpson> so it's not there any more
<[GuS]> and i need to reinstall it, cause creates a symlink inside python plugins, which points to nowhere
<[GuS]> and that conflicts with some apps of pythons
<Mamarok> tsimpson: thx, didn't check in the PPA
<tsimpson> [GuS]: the deb's are still available from the librarian: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/646309/+listing-archive-extra
<bernd__> hi
<bernd__> spricht hier jemand deutsch???
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bernd__> ok danke
<powerslave> wazaaaaaaaaaa
<Mamarok> powerslave: behave!
<powerslave> what did i say what did i do
<Mamarok> powerslave: you know very well, please respect the channel rules
<powerslave> ok
<danierie> hi how is the gconf editor named in kubuntu?
<TMKCodes> why on kubuntu 9.04 my huawei e169 does not work out of the box? with ubuntu and fedora 11 it works.
<genii> danierie: Since there is no KDE equivelent of the Gnome registry, there is no thing like the gconf editor
<danierie> ok and am I able to install compiz like on ubuntu?
<genii> danierie: If you like, but Compiz on the newer KDE versions is discouraged since it has already a built-in composite effects system
<danierie> ok sorry i'm not the best in english.. do you mean theres already something like compiz in kde?
<genii> danierie: Yes.
<TMKCodes> danierie: yes there is. System settings->desktop->desktop effects
<danierie> thanks
<danierie> and there is a desktop cube too?
<Mamarok> danierie: yes
<danierie> and how i can change how many desktops i want?
<danierie> virtual desktops or?
<Polariod> Hello, I have a problem. Or my friend has one.
<genii> Polariod: Best to just describe the problem, and then see if an answer may be offered.
<Mamarok> danierie: exactly
<Polariod> He tried to use partition magic on his WinXP system to transfer hdd space from one partition to another, however this failed, and now his system wont boot up. I've been tasked with trying to save some data from his harddrive. Can I do this using a kubuntu live cd?
<tonyf12> Anyone care to give me the IP address of Freenode so I can join with a proper irc client? It's giving me DNS errors.
<leandro_> cOMO INSTALO O REAL PLAYER 11
<leandro_> NO UBUNTU ULTIMATE 2.1
<Mamarok> !it | leandro_
<leandro_> 64 BITS
<ubottu> leandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TMKCodes> tonyf12: chat.freenode.net
<danierie> but kde needs a better graphical device and more ram?
<Mamarok> leandro_: do not shout, please
<leandro_> HOW I INSTALL REAL PLAYER?
<leandro_> NO UBUNTU UE 2.1?
<Mamarok> leandro_: please disable the capital letters
<genii> !br | leandro_
<ubottu> leandro_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<leandro_> ALGUEM DO BRASIL?
<Mamarok> !br | leandro_
<leandro_> YES
<leandro_> SOU BRASILEIRO
<tonyf12> TMKCodes: The domain is right, but it still gives DNS errors. I can access it from my iPod, my Windows PC, just not this PC.
<genii> leandro_: eg:  /join #ubuntu-br
<leandro_> I DONT'T UNDERSTAND
<leandro_> NOVICE HERE
<leandro_> FIRST
<Polariod> My friend tried to use partition magic on his WinXP system to transfer hdd space from one partition to another, however this failed, and now his system wont boot up. I've been tasked with trying to save some data from his harddrive. Can I do this using a kubuntu live cd?
<leandro_> #UNTUNTU-BR
<genii> Polariod: When this process failed, it may have left the partition table information very messy. There is some hope you could retrieve data however
<genii> leandro_: /join #ubuntu-br
<Mamarok> leandro_: disable CapsLock, please
<genii> leandro_: To travel to the Brazil channel
<Ursinha> leandro_, vc pode ir pro #ubuntu-br, já eles ajudam kubuntu tb
<Ursinha> leandro_, e desliga o caps, please :)
<Polariod> genii: He tried to transfer space from C: to another partition, and yes, I believe this messed things up a bit.
<tonyf12> Ok, now that that is solved, I have 70GB to insall Kubuntu 9.04 on. What is the best layout of partitions?
<Dragnslcr> tonyf12- depending on many programs you plan on installing, 5-10 GB for /, 2 GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<tonyf12> Dragnslcr: Thanks.
<Dragnslcr> tonyf12- I have a fairly typical home desktop, and I'm using 3.4 GB on /
<tonyf12> And should they be primary or logical partitions?
<tonyf12> There is a 150GB Windows partition on the same drive
<tonyf12> (Not the OS partition)
<irlgoat> ouu.
<genii> Polariod: From a livecd you will perhaps be able to mount the partitions and access the data (to copy to a USB stick or so on). But I don't hold out much hope for reversing the damage, just getting some data off before a reformat or so.
<Mamarok> irlgoat: English, please :)
<TMKCodes_> Wee! I got my 3g stick to work. :)
<Elirips> Hello. Is there an id3-tag editor available, that can automatically tag all files in a directory and its subdirs by parsing the albumname from the directoryname and title and track# from the filenames?
<TMKCodes_> was just one # too much..
<danierie> hi is there only one software package manager in kubuntu or two like in ubuntu?
<Mamarok> Elirips: kid3 for example
<stefan__> adept and packagekit
<Mamarok> Elirips: or Easytag
<snarkfish> if i wanted to make a gui for something, what do i use to make that gui?
<Mamarok> snarkfish: KDevelop or QtCreator
<snarkfish> thank you
<Elirips> Mamarok: thanks, kid3 looks very nice
<genii> snarkfish: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Welcome_to_KDE_TechBase can be pretty useful
<Elirips> just one question: Am i too stupid to find the button "do it for all files"? Or do I really have to click 'from filename' for each file?
<danierie> is it useful to use firefox in kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> danierie- if you like Firefox, go right ahead
<Mamarok> Elirips: hm, not sure for kid3, never used it, but Easytag has the option, I guess there is something in the settings for kid3 too
<danierie> but what fits better to kubuntu konqueror or firefox?
<StefanTT> daniere: Konqueror is better integrated, Firefox helps if Websites do not show up correctly.
<Dragnslcr> danierie- Firefox has worked fine for me. I wouldn't really worry about integration with KDE
<danierie> ok
<danierie> thx a lot
<Elirips> Mamarok: ah, I can solect multiple files :P something things would be that easy ;) thanks for the kid3-tipp
<snarkfish> apt cant find kdevelop or qtcreator
<danierie> is there medibuntu for kubuntu?
<snarkfish> medibuntu is just a repository for some useful things. so yes
<danierie> so i add it like i did in ubuntu
<snarkfish> yes
<Mamarok> snarkfish: which Kubuntu do you use?
<danierie> kubuntu is more for the pros...
<snarkfish> 9.04
<snarkfish> running kde 4.2.4
<Mamarok> snarkfish: it's kdevelop-kde4 in the universe repository
<snarkfish> hmmm
<Mamarok> snarkfish: QtCreator is available from QtSoftware
<snarkfish> apparantly i spelled it wrong. apt-get nstall kdevelop worked
<Mamarok> :)
<snarkfish> i wanted to experiment with building a frontend for zfs
<declan> Hello Kubunties!
<declan> Hello. Been struggling with really quiet sound for hours now. Can anyone help before I buy a pci soundcard? Please? I'm going out of my mind trying to sort it!!!
<snarkfish> raise pcm and master volume all the way
<snarkfish> also activate all sliders in the mixer you might find that center will also raise your volume
<StefanTT> declan: and have a look into systemsettings / multimedia that your soundcard is on top of the list.
<Polariod> genii: That's what I had in mind, I just need to save a couple of files. But how do I access the NTFS-partitions ?
<Mamarok> declan: some more information about your KDE version would be helpful
<danierie> how can i add software in kubuntu?
<pheazcrack> is there any1 from asia???
<declan> Cool. Ok Hang on I'll try that. alsamixer and kmix are both up full
<tonyf12> Can I burn an ISO from the LiveCD? The disc is apparently corrupt, and I don't want to reboot, burn another, then reboot again, then install.
<InforMed> Kubuntu kde 4.3 beta 2! Where is kde-print-config? Can't find it!
<declan> my soundcard is at top, hdmi sound second and pulse at bottom in system settings/multimedia
<tonyf12> Or does the LiveCD need to stay in the drive?
<StefanTT> Polaroid: there are ntfs drivers: apt-get install ntfs-3g, then mount them
<Mamarok> declan: do you have Gnome installed too? If not, remove pulseaudio
<declan> danierie: you can use terminal (sudo aptitude install [program name]. Or use kpackage, or adept.
<Polariod> StefanTT: Already have them
<declan> No gnome.
<danierie> declan: where do i find kpackage or adept?
<declan> remove as it aptitude remove, or just from multimedia list? And thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> declan: then remove all pulseaudio related packages you can
<DexterF_> hi
<StefanTT> Polaroid: what do you want to do, mount them on boot always?
<danierie> i found it sorry
<DexterF_> is ther enay know issue with char conversion when going from kde3 to 4?
<declan> danierie: if using kde, just press alt+f2 and type kpackage
<danierie> and what is adept
<danierie> ?
<Mamarok> declan: there is some libpulse*something you can't remove because it has KDE dependencies
<StefanTT> daniere: a graphical package manager like kpackage
<dirk_> declan: have you look at the sound troubleshooting page at the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<danierie> so it is easier to handle for a newbie?
<dirk_> it helped me a lot this week, when I had a sound problem (after upgrade)
<Mamarok> dirk_: wait, I'm still at it...
<declan> kpackage has kinda replaced adept; both good though
<danierie> dirk w?
<Mamarok> declan: then remove ~/.kde/share/config/pulseaudiodevicesrc
<Polariod> StefanTT: My friend tried to move hdd space from one partition to another on his winXP system, and this messed things up; now I'm trying to save some data using a Kubuntu Live-CD. I can see the "old" partitions with Dolphin, but I cant access them.
<declan> <dirk> thanks but i've been using it for a day now and no joy. spend hours last night.
<Mamarok> declan: typo
<Mamarok> declan: remove ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> declan: and also remove ~/asoundconf if it exists, then restard KDE
<StefanTT> Polariod: mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt ... to mount the first partition of the first harddisk
<danierie> dirk_: hello
<DexterF_> in kde4, how am I notified of updates?
<declan> mamarok: just to confirm. I've deleted phonon file, the other doesnt exist. Also remove all pulse packages except the one that has dependencies
<Mamarok> declan: no, not phonon, just the phonondevicesrc file!
<declan> yeah i know sorry just saving typing
<declan> sorry to scare you
<Mamarok> declan: you also need phonon-backend-xine
<Mamarok> declan: ok :)
<Polariod> StefanTT: I got "only root can do that", so I added sudo before it, and I got the info for mount, usage:, and so on
<Mamarok> declan: you need to first remove the packages, then the phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE, in that order
<StefanTT> Polariod: sudo, yes, of course :-)
<declan> ah ok will do
<tonyf12> How large is the download for 8.10 -> 9.04? I have a working 8.10 LiveCD, and I can't burn another 9.04 as I'm out of CD-Rs.
<Mamarok> danierie: yes, a beginner can also use the package manager, but you should use it through the systemsettings -> Add software
<StefanTT> Polaroid: I do the following to mount my Windows partition: sudo mount -tntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Mamarok> declan: please tell if it worked
<declan> of course. just doing it one package at a time so i dont accidentally remove kde or something!
<Mamarok> declan: good!
<declan> its libpulse0 that everything seems to need!
<snarkfish> Polariod: you need to mount them by hand as they have been unmounted in an unclean state. when you try to open them in dopphine it will tell you that
<snarkfish> um dolphin i mean heh
<snarkfish> smoke break
<declan> mamarok: while I'm doing that, this might help: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d1c7e9f646946830d62ebd099181893b302842b3
<declan> danierie: Do you need anymore help? What you installing?
<genii> Polariod: Apologies on lag, work required me.While on the livecd, you'll need the stuff to read ntfs. Packages are named something like ntfsprogs,libntfs10  .. then get a list of partitions with: sudo fdisk -l      make a place to mount things... sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp        then using the /dev/sdX# info from fdisk command on the likely partitions to hold the data, you can try like: sudo -t ntfs mount /dev/sdX# /mnt/tmp            and then see if /mnt/tmp
<genii>  has anything worth trying to save in there. Then unmount, try next likely, etc etc
<genii> bah
<genii> Polariod: the mount command there chould have the -t ntfs AFTER the mount command
<declan> mamarok: sorry; didn't work
<declan> mamarok: still no sound
<Mamarok> declan: :(
<declan> mamarok: well, very very faint sound
<declan> mamarok: which is worse as it must sort of work!!
<Mamarok> declan: well, then it's probably in kmix, check the mixer settings
<yakuzi> declan: what's the problem with the sound?
<declan> Basically I have very very quiet sound but everything is turned up.
<declan> mamarok: as far as i can see, everything is ok in kmix
<yakuzi> you're sure you didn't miss any slider in kmix, nor the volume control on the hardware itself (maybe silly but easely forgotten ;-) )
<declan> could it be a driver problem?
<Mamarok> declan: well, yes, but Intel sound cards are pretty much standard
<declan> yakuzi: looks all turned up
<DexterF_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mamarok> declan: yep, is flash running somewhere?
<yakuzi> you have intel audio? what kind does it say in kmix mixer window
<declan> yep
<declan> in firefox
<declan> one of the things i test sound using
<declan> youtube
<Mamarok> declan: flash is known to hog sound...
<declan> yakuzi: HDA ATI SB
<declan> Mamarok: I'll try with FF closed
<declan> mamarok: nope. even with firefox closed, amarok is still quiet. almost not even there quiet. have to put my ear to speaker
<InforMed> Kubuntu Kde 4.3 beta2! Where is ke-print-config! I can't find it!
<declan> maybe it's not there. It's a beta!
<yakuzi> and if you open systemsettings>sound and video configuration is that HDA ATI SB on top of all the lists?
<DexterF_> I can't get flash working in 904. pointers? i installed flashplugin-nonfree and -installer, both to no avail
<declan> yakuzi: says HDA ATI SB (ALC889A Analog)
<Mamarok> DexterF_: 64bit?
<yakuzi> (by the way you say you have intel audio...but HDA ATI SB sounds like an ati chipset with audio in it and no intel...
<Mamarok> declan: can you test it in phonon?
<Mamarok> yakuzi: that was my bad, sorry
<declan> its onboard. a gigabyte mobo with sound inbuilt
<DexterF_> Mamarok: no, 32
<declan> mamarok: what do you mean?
<yakuzi> declan: if you select that HDA and you push on test on the bottom, does it give anything?
<Mamarok> declan: in Systemsettings -> Multinmedia, when you are on the card, there is a test button
<Mamarok> -n
<declan> yakuzi: yes, same really really quiet sound
<DexterF_> Mamarok: gotta run, bbiab
<Mamarok> declan: try alsamixer, just to be sure the sliders are all up
<declan> mamarok: ah yeah. yes it plays but very quietly. and sounds distorted. but that may be cos its quiet. hard to tell
<declan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194472/
<yakuzi> well in kmix you have a few sliders...if you choose settings>configure channels, make sure all of them are selected, then you can try with all of them to see if any of them has an influence...
<Mamarok> yakuzi: se the paste, everything is at 100%
<Mamarok> see*
<Mamarok> declan: and you do not have the master channel set to the headphone, don't you?
<declan> not as far as i know.
<declan> how would i check?
<Mamarok> declan: right click on kmix icon in the system tray, select master channel
<declan> its set to pcm
<Mamarok> try setting it to master
<yakuzi> Mamarok: yes...but are all the possible channels in the main kmix window, i know for example that on my desktop with a creative SB audigy 4 itt only shows a few, not the one you need in fact...
<Mamarok> yakuzi: it's either PCM or Master
<declan> just selected all channels in kmix and maxed them. no change
<declan> where can i paste screenshots?
<awidegreen> hej guys .. is there any update on the google-apps <> akonadi issue? I've seen the developer-preview videos and i was wondering if the feature will make it in 4.3 ?
<Mamarok> declan: imagebin.ca
<Mamarok> awidegreen: didn't even know there was an Akonadi issue with google apps :)
<declan> http://imagebin.ca/view/5y5LMbUf.html
<awidegreen> Mamarok: okay .. forget issue ..., you know what i mean :D
<Mamarok> declan: you have stuff muted there
<Mamarok> awidegreen: no, seriously, I don't
<Mamarok> awidegreen: please explain
<declan> unmuted still not proper sound
<awidegreen> Mamarok: take a look http://blip.tv/file/1972974/
<yakuzi> and, you have a tab HDA ATI HDMI how are the sliders there?
<yakuzi> (maybe your speakers are connected to the thing called HDA ATI HDMI in kmix...)
<awidegreen> Mamarok: http://forum.kde.org/gcal-google-calendar-native-support-in-kontact-t-53781.html
<declan> yakuzi: http://imagebin.ca/view/sSBpOQ.html
<Mamarok> awidegreen: you should ask on #kde then
<declan> yakuzi: i assumed that was sound from the hdmi port
<yakuzi> ok no sliders there...and what if you hit the mute there? (i don't think it would do anything...but you can try)
<yakuzi> i assume it too...but you never know
<awidegreen> Mamarok: i'm going to ... i obviously was in the wrong tab :D
<declan> yakuzi: just tried all the jack points: no help
<yakuzi> what if you mute Master (most left slider) does the weak sound disappears? and what if you do the same with PCM? (so to find out if you're using pcm or master)
<declan> pcm does nothing. Muting master cuts the sound so its on master
<yakuzi> ok
<Mamarok> declan: you using a laptop?
<declan> nope. desktop.
<declan> motherboard is a gigabyte GA-MA78GM-UD2H
<Mamarok> declan: you do not have any volume buttons somewhere on the keyboard or such?
<Mamarok> silly idea, I know, but...
<dh003i> hi all
<dh003i> I have a problem, my keyboard (Northgate Omnikey Evolution, connected via either PS/2 or PS/2 => USB adapter, works fine when logging in from the display manager, or when doing console login and in the console. But it doesn't work at all in KDE (except the CTRL key in GIMP, which when combined with the scroll wheel, lets me zoom in or out)
<dh003i> I detail it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7442188#post7442188
<yakuzi> Mamarok: if it's right, shouldn't such buttons be linked with the normal volume control of kmix?
<declan> I do but they only work as soft keys. just tried them anyway. Not a stupid idea! This is like being on House MD
<Mamarok> yakuzi: yes, I know, just a silly idea, as I said
<yakuzi> and the volume of your speakers, that's turned up i hope? (also silly idea...)
<dh003i> someone on ubuntu said it sounded like I selected an incorrect keyboard layout (but the KB was working before), and suggested I go here
<declan> vol on speakers is up to max (if anything does work, i'm gonna get shocked!)
<yakuzi> :p
<Mamarok> declan: plugged in?
<yakuzi> and in amarok volume turned to around 80% or higher?
<Mamarok> yakuzi: if he has no sound in phonon...
<yakuzi> right, my mistake
<Mamarok> declan: you are using Amarok 2, right?
<declan> of course. I'm using jaunty
<declan> plugged in yes. And I have sound in phonon. just too quiet to really hear
<Polariod> genii: That input gives: unclean showdown (0, 0); Failed to mount /dev/sda6 : Operation not supported. Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Polariod> genii: Sorry about the delay, I was testing some other things
<genii> Polariod: np, I'm at work so sometimes long between replies as well.
<Mamarok> declan: I have no more ideas, try asking in #alsa as you have the script output ready
<declan> tried them; no response
<yakuzi> Mamarok: i'm thinking...phonon has weak sound, same with all the other, that should mean it's or, a driver problem, which should be findable on the internet, or, it's a problem with kmix etc but it seems to be fine there...
<genii> Polariod: You should be able to use force option.  eg: -o force
<Mamarok> yakuzi: well, if the alsa guys can't solve it...
<yakuzi> they don't give a response if i read it right...
<Polariod> genii: It lists two options, and option two says that I can use force. I'll go ahead and try it
<yakuzi> but i'm out of ideas either...
<Mamarok> declan: you use the xine backend, don't you?
<genii> Polariod: `There is also ntfsfix    which will mark it clean even if it isn't (part of ntfsprogs)
<declan>  i'll cjheck
<Mamarok> yakuzi: well, one has to be very patient there
<Polariod> genii: Do i type just ntfsfix ?
<yakuzi> maybe i never went there...no nead (cross fingers)
<declan> yes xine
<Mamarok> and of course have the script output ready
<genii> Polariod: You need to give it the dev name. So something like: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdz9                or so
<Polariod> genii: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /mnt/tmp -o force" gives WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile
<Mamarok> declan: that was really my last idea, fingers crossed to get some answer in #alsa then
<Polariod> genii: I think it worked, many thanks to you
<yakuzi> i'm off trying to find something to eat, sorry i couldn't help
<genii> Polariod: Should work.
<genii> Polariod: Good luck with the data retrieval
<Polariod> genii: Thank you, and thanks again for the help
<declan> Mamarok: Yakuzi: Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. Hopefully I'll get it sorted. Thanks guys!
<genii> Polariod: You're welcome
<yakuzi> you're welcome
<Mamarok> declan: yaw, just hope you get a solution
<declan> cheers
<public> Anybody ever joined ubuntu to a server 08 domain?
<public> perhaps using likewise.
<saywhat> Hey guys. What ftp client do you recommend and how can i set it up so that i connect to an ftp server through a proxy? Thanks
<genii> saywhat: Because it's cross-platform I like the Firefox extension of FireFTP, it can also be set to use proxies separate of Firefox's
<saywhat> genii thanks
<genii> saywhat: You're welcome
<administrator_> :)
<jessica_> Hello
<avihayb> Hello. anyone familiar with scripting for tcsh?
<avihayb> I have a list O strings, and I want to foreach them, but I get it seperated into indevidual words
<avihayb> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<avihayb> thanks ubottu
<avihayb> *individual
<yakuzi> i'm trying to get dual monitor to work with an ati card. It's a radeon 9600pro so i'm using the open source drivers and not fglrx.
<yakuzi> i managed to get the resolutions and refreshrates right (20" 1680x1050 @ 60Hz on the right side 19" 1280x1024@85Hz) but it is in clone mode and not extended desktop
<yakuzi> when i open xorg.conf to edit, i got an xmessage " Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation"  whatever that means
<avihayb> and the screen setup applet won't let you specify how to place the monitors, right?
<yakuzi> right
<avihayb> I want to know the reason too. I used to do it by manualy editing x-org
<yakuzi> i even placed in my xorg.conf a part Section " ServerLayout"  and specified that the 19" should be right of the 20" but nothing...still clone
<avihayb> *xorg.cfg
<orion76> hello again now sound card 5.1 c-media older
<avihayb> I think you also need to add an option "xiamera" or however it's spelled
<avihayb> I'll look it up if you wait a sec
<yakuzi> xinerama...isn't that only for Nvidia cards? (or i'm mistaken with something else...played already with it a long time never get it right)
<avihayb> no, I had a setup with an onboard sis card and a good ole cirrus logic 5446
<avihayb> ok, in Section "ServerLayout" , I added : Option "Xinerama"
<avihayb> *ol'e
<yakuzi> let's see if it works...
<avihayb> I've read a bit and heard that Option "Xinerama" is no longer supported, or will not longer be supported, but
<yakuzi> if it works...i don't care :p
<avihayb> that's the only thing I can think of
<orion76> hellp
<orion76> splash Screen Themes 800x600
<yakuzi> i tried with adding a virtual in the screen sections...and it works, but it gives flicker etc
<orion76> ?
<orion76> 1024x900
<orion76> ?
<avihayb> humm, dual head, right...
<yakuzi> yup
<yakuzi> dvi for the 20" vga for the 19"
<avihayb> what section did you put that in?
<yakuzi> rebooting now, couldn't enter my graphical log-in...
<yakuzi> i've twice: Section " Monitor"  where i give an identifier to the 20" in one, in the other i give an identifer to the 19"
<yakuzi> i've also twice: Section " screen"  where i give an identifier to the screen, the monitor, the device, and a subsection Display with the resolution
<jussi01> yakuzi: have you set the virtual big enough?
<yakuzi> well if i change the virtual of the 20" larger...i get flicker...but i'll try again
<jussi01> yakuzi: once virtual is set, you can use xrandr
<MetaMorfoziS> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<avihayb> humm http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#xorg.conf
<yakuzi> it seems i better don't zap my x after i changed something in my xorg or i need to reboot...seems to be that damn strange xmessage thing...
<yakuzi> ok with my virtual size set to 2960x1050 (20" beside 19") i've a whole extended desktop...
<yakuzi> but i seems to have lost the desktop effects...
<yakuzi> if i use xrandr that is
<muesli> are you sure? don't you mean xinerama?
<yakuzi> i have it now with xrandr from within konsole... xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of DVI-0 --auto
<yakuzi> and no xinerama in my xorg.conf
<yakuzi> but still all the other stuff in it i'm not sure if i still need it...but it's not completely ok or i should have desktop effect not?
<muesli> yakuzi: if you got an nvidia card, try twinview... works with desktop effects
<yakuzi> i've ati card...old one
<yakuzi> but not that old it can't run desktop effects on dual monitor
<muesli> ah. guess you're out of luck then. at least i could never get it to work with my nvidia and xinerama...
<yakuzi> if i disable and reanable desktop effects, i got a message that it failed, settings will be reverted, check x configuration
<muesli> yeah, sadly you can't enable the desktop effects with multi monitor (unless you got an nvidia card)
<yakuzi> is that still true? or is it just an xrandr fact?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia ftw :
<muesli> yakuzi: someone correct if i'm wrong, but your ati setup has to run xinerama to support more than one monitor
<muesli> xinerama and desktop effects don't play along yet
<muesli> iirc the xorg people are rewriting xrandr and other parts invovled
<snarkfish> ok im back
<muesli> nvidia uses a trick, where it's emulating one big monitor for X (twinview)
<snarkfish> thought you could do a twniview type of thing with ati as well?
<yakuzi> you have bigdesktop but that's only twice the same resolution
<yakuzi> if i add xinerama to my xorg.conf, i can't get into my graphical log-in and stuff
<muesli> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<muesli> did anyone try the kde 4.3 beta2 packages yet?
<snarkfish> yah i did by accident..
<snarkfish> its not bad.
<muesli> any major bugs you noticed?
<snarkfish> alittle slow on some file operations but thats all ive noticed
<snarkfish> looks different
<muesli> interesting
<muesli> for the first time in months (years *cough*) i'm quite happy with my current kde4 setup...
<snarkfish> i was to. lol
<avihayb> :->
<yakuzi> well i've no clue what i'm searching in the log...i've to see it with nano...no GUI
<snarkfish> hmm vim ftw!
<muesli> yakuzi: at the end of the log it should tell you why starting X failed
<yakuzi> well i can work a bit with nano...not at all with vim :p
<muesli> less for the win ;-)
<avihayb> I was happy with my stock kde4.2, but I was gready and wanted amrock2.1, so I tryed to add it from ppa.
<ActionParsnip> yakuzi: you can use less to view it too
<muesli> avihayb: heh yeah, kinda similar here. for a while it was only amarok 2.1 in this repository
<snarkfish> yah i got that to.. very very nice
<snarkfish> would like to see an equalizer soon tho
<yakuzi> i find something like Saw signal 11. server aborting
<avihayb> yhe, well, amrock wanted some upgrades to kdelibs, or something like that, next thing I know, no global shortcuts (includeing alt-tab)
<avihayb> *amarock
<muesli> amarok :P
<avihayb> couldn't doungrade
<snarkfish> you can reset those tho
<avihayb> yhe that too... :-<
<muesli> just curious, what were you guys using before amarok 2.1?
<yakuzi> the old amarok :p
<BluesKaj> amarok1.4
<avihayb> I couldn't downgrade without removeing all the applications relying on the package that amarok upgraded. I tryed to forceversion and then cancle all the remove changes, but it complained about broken packages without specifying how to fix it...
<orion76> now Resolution Fix...no 640x 1280x normal restart now
<BluesKaj> which i still use :)
<BluesKaj> avihayb, install amarok-kde3
<muesli> heh :) makes me proud ;-)
<BluesKaj> no need to remove amarok2 , both use the amarok-common file iirc
<avihayb> it won't solve it, and altough amarok2 was a step back from amarok1.4, amarok2.1 plugs all the wholes amarok2 had in my day to day usage
<yakuzi> if i want to sue xinerama, can i sue virtual...or will it kill...
<muesli> just wait a little
<avihayb> and a little fiddleing around with the playlist display info, and I can read it better then the simple (yet very readable) playlist of 1.4
<muesli> we spent years giving amarok1 the finishing touches
<muesli> and making it behave as we wanted to
<muesli> it'll take a while till a rewrite gets there
<BluesKaj> avihayb, like I said , no need to remove amarok2.1
<BluesKaj> avihayb, , just install amarok1.4,  aka amarok-kde3
<avihayb> for the subset of amarok options I use, amarok 2.1 is even better then 1.4
<avihayb> for me
<markus____> alguien anda por ahi??
<markus____> somebody who can help me
<BluesKaj> !ask | markus____
<ubottu> markus____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<markus____> ok
<yakuzi> ok it looks like i got it working without xinerama, but with virtual size set to sum of both resolutions, and use xrandr...before i had to use XAA, now it seems to be willing to work with EXA (even with a movie running) but my desktop effects are gone sadly enough (makes it a bit more cool ;-) )
<uga> BluesKaj: isn't it quicker to tell him straight? that makes for 1 normal msg and a too long msg from the bot
<markus____> i need some help because i'm a beginner in Kubuntu
<halberd> is there an equivalent of gnome-open in kde? I've heard about kde-open but apt-get doesn't seem to find it
<uga> markus____: the question straight =)
<markus____> and in other HD i install Kubuntu 09.04 but y use the package manager but know i cant foud uit
<uga> markus____: we will judge if you're beginner or advanced afterwards ;)
<BluesKaj> uga , it's easier my way :)
<halberd> what I am looking for is a program from konsole that will automatically decide what application to open a file with
<halberd> so you just go kde-open <some-file> and it chooses the app to open it with
<uga> markus____: sorry, but I'm not a native english speaker... "foud uit"?
<halberd> foud uit = found it
<uga> you mean you cannot find it? =)
<markus____> in the same version in my other HDD i use first kpacge but the i found package manager and that program its eassier for me can you tell me where i can found it??
<uga> uhm... something tells me I'm not the only one non-native =)
<markus____> sorry but also i'm a beginner in english XDXDXD
<BluesKaj> !es | markus____
<ubottu> markus____: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj hallelujah.
 * compilerwriter pours BluesKaj a snifter of Congac.
<BluesKaj> wow, thanks compilerwriter ..I'd do the same for you , but i ran out of napoleon :)
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj is there a utility on the live disk that I can use to test my hard drive?  My machine went down for some strange reasons.  I got what little wasn't already backed up off of it.  I tried to do a freash install but copying the files failed.  Now I am thinking my hard drive has crapped out.
<compilerwriter> s/freash/fresh
 * compilerwriter pauses to whistfully remember Napoleon's palate.
<yakuzi> if you realy want to test your harddisc, it's best to go for the website of the manufacturer of the disc and search for a tool that test the disc, normally it should be on the site, then probably you have to burn it on cd and run the thing
<genii> There is also Ultimate Boot CD, ha many manufacturer's utilities already on it.
<compilerwriter> yakuzi thanks but this harddisk was part of a Dell made in 2002.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, iirc knoppix has a utliity/tool that can check a HDD for damage and bad sectors
<yakuzi> well if your waranty is already gone...open it up and see the brand of the disc? it should be on a sticker somewhere on it
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj need to go burn a Knoppix live cd then.  Ok.
<compilerwriter> will take your idea under advisement yakuzi.
<avihayb> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<BluesKaj> but genii is correct as well, UBD is another sure fire way to go
<togetic> so any ideas on how to get kdm working or how to make the computer responsive to my keyboard commands when after kdm launches?
<compilerwriter> Where does one get the UBD, BluesKaj?
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the suggestion genii.
 * compilerwriter pours yakuzi and genii each a snifter of Cognac.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<yakuzi> thank you
<compilerwriter> Should I find out that I am having hard drive difficulties does there exist a way to use kubuntu as a live cd and make sessions persistent?  I so hate windows now.
<compilerwriter> yw yakuzi
<togetic> compilerwriter: there is a kubuntu live cd
<compilerwriter> Yes togetic I have the livecd I just wanted to be able to save my documents etc to some media and then be able to have them backagain.  Ideally to be able to install some little bits of software that I want to have handy as well.
 * compilerwriter muses over getting some of Captain Sig's fish to prepare for dinner?
<togetic> i know ubuntu jaunty came with a way allowing the user to store some files online, about 4gb, which isn't much
<compilerwriter> Wow togetic I need to look into that.  I have had a desktop install for so long I haven't paid attention to those developments.
<togetic> i'd wipe out my current system too if i had backup, but that just isn't the pure sysadmin way to solve things all the time
<togetic> or maybe it is, maybe a true sysadmin has the storage space to do so
<togetic> but no one so far has been able to identify the problem on my machine
<compilerwriter> So a person would just pop in a livecd and then the thing would go get my files from the net.
<togetic> which makes me want to figure out the problem
<AssociateX> I installed ubuntu but am a kde user... yes, I now know there is a kubuntu. Is there much different between the two and can I just install the kde/kubuntu desktop stuff and have the same as kubuntu.
<togetic> what you do is store your files using a livecd or while booted in the distro, after installation, redownload
<AssociateX> I'm trying to avoid reinstalling
<togetic> AssociateX: yes, that's fine
<togetic> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> With sudo
<togetic> you'll be using gnome libraries i'm sure anyway
<AssociateX> togetic: thank you.
<togetic> right, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AssociateX> probably so
<togetic> or just make an alias so that everytime you use apt-get, bash interprets it as 'sudo apt-get'
<togetic> ..like i do
<compilerwriter> That is a practice I would discourage togetic.  A person should have that reminder to make them think twice before they get set to do something stupid.
<DaskreeCH> What can I use to raed a parsed HTML page on the command line ?
<DaskreeCH> read
<uga> DaskreeCH: links?
<uga> if you mean see it formatted
<DaskreeCH> Right
<DaskreeCH> Links works?
<uga> I think it should
<uga> it works for online, so why not offline
<uga> else upload it first ;)
<DaskreeCH> Well w3m works for online but w3m ~/random.html comes up like a text editor
<DaskreeCH> I'm trying links2
<uga> DaskreeCH: links works just fine
<uga> just checked
<uga> I wonder what w3m is anyway. Old stuff always works!
<halberd> damn I have too many different keys for scrolling
<uga> vi,bash, and links. You can uninstall the rest ;)
<drurew> can anyone sujest a good http admin interface for servers please?
<DaskreeCH> uga: Default browser that ships with Kubuntu
<DaskreeCH> drurew: What counts as good?
<drurew> apache2
<uga> DaskreeCH: bad default then =)
<halberd> M-p, M-n for scrolling irssi, C-u,C-d for scrolling screen scrollback, space and p for scrolling man, C-p and C-v for scrolling emacs
<drurew> i dunno, im new to the whole server aspect, finding it a bit more daunting sshing then having my good old kde
<halberd> I should change bindings on some of those to be more consistent
<uga> halberd: get quassel, man:/ and kate. All scroll the same =)
<compilerwriter> togetic to you have a web link for how one does the live and store online version of kubuntu?  I am looking and not finding via google?
<drurew> im looking for something solid, preferably using ssl
<lucax> hey guys, i have a problem, when i switch users I loose the 3d effects of the first user and the second users cant get effects to work either... any ideas what could it be?
<halberd> ha ha I could not abandon my friend emacs
<DaskreeCH> drurew: well sftp in then
<uga> halberd: why run two kernels and X servers at the same time
<phoenixz> Where can I find effect plugins for gwenview?
<uga> halberd: the rest of apps use the system. They don't reimplement it like emacs ;)
<drurew> DaskreeCH: will check it out
<DaskreeCH> open dolphin or konqueror and type sftp://user@computerIP and you can browse around graphically
<phoenixz> Or... I need to ajust brigtness, contrast and gamma of a picture.. What EASY (not the gimp please) program can do this for me?
<lucax> no idea about my problem????
<drurew> DaskreeCH: sadly i didnt include ftp in the setup
<DaskreeCH> drurew: can you ssh in?
<drurew> DaskreeCH: ssh works , been using fish to edit some files but still not enjoying it
<DaskreeCH> drurew: well that's the life of the server admin
<MaxMax> Hi I have a general question about installing Kubuntu if someone can help me with this it would be great
<kurumin> ola
<drurew> MaxMax: lets hear it specificly
<drurew> ;)
<MaxMax> ok thanks
<MaxMax> I was trying to install ubuntu but ran into problems so no i am trying kubuntu instead as i prefer kde
<togetic> compilerwriter: maybe someone who hasn't had much exp. with a computer
<togetic> in particular, debian
<MaxMax> anyway, to my question Does kubuntu allow for UPN names for user ID's ?
<Peixoto> ollllllaaaaa
<trappist> MaxMax: I wouldn't think so, but for mail purposes you should be able to make it behave that way
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi guys
<uga> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<drurew> MaxMax: you may want to look at some of the other +buntu distros, but generally speaking, anything you install on one buntu is also available on another buntu
<ChrisBuchholz> i was wondering if i want to install KDE 4.3 on my Kubuntu 9.04 installation, will i only have to include the ppa thats posted on kubuntu.com and then just install the updates it brings, or is there more to it?
<MaxMax> See here is my problem. I work for a company that uses UPN names as our log in user id's for example I log into my work station as j.smith@123.com but the regular version of ubuntu 9.04 does not accept these types of user id's to login so I wanted to confirm that kubuntu does before I do the install process
<uga> ChrisBuchholz: in theory, that's enough
<ChrisBuchholz> any experience with doing it?
<uga> ChrisBuchholz: I use gcc, so no =)
<ChrisBuchholz> any problems you know of?
<ChrisBuchholz> okay;)
<drurew> MaxMax: umm ubuntu supports user logins, generally tho i think what your thinking of has something to do with your network server ?
<uga> ChrisBuchholz: if the debs are as stable as teh hand built code, everything will go fine
<ChrisBuchholz> i will try then
<drurew> MaxMax: maybe you can give a dual boot a shot and see how you like it, or just use the live cd
<ChrisBuchholz> i'm trying out kde (been using ubuntu for years, but kde is all new to me) and i think kde 4.3 looks even better than 4
<ChrisBuchholz> so, wish me luck
<drurew> good luck
<drurew> ;)
<MaxMax> drurew sort of, We login to a windows domain so to deploy some Kubuntu Work stations Kubuntu has to support these types of logins eg: j.smith@123.com etc
<ChrisBuchholz> hmm
<uga> MaxMax: you're trying an active directory style login, right?
<public> i want to get this box onto our AD domain also
<public> tried likewise.. but had errors
<MaxMax> Well its not really AD per se, though I do have a AD domain
<ChrisBuchholz> should i be warned when it says there's 28 blocked updates? Does it mean some of the kde 4.3 will not get installed, hence i will get a unfinished kde 4.3 which will return in errors?
<uga> MaxMax: those sort of things are possible, but not very intuitive to setup. If you have a good hand helping you out, it should be possible on any distro
<MaxMax> Our standard for user names is  J.Smith@123.com for user id's
<uga> I don't see that related to *buntu or any other distro
<robin> I have a problem, since 9.04 alsa doesn't work anymore
<MaxMax> I was told that Unix does not support @ or . in user id's but dont know how true this is. We were hoping to deploy some ubuntu WS's but are having a terrible time because of the user id's
<ChrisBuchholz> Is there any one to install the blocked updates i'm getting?
<ChrisBuchholz> any way*
<ostrovlyan> s
<drurew> MaxMax: yeah that means your user name is "connected" to "your" domain locally
<ostrovlyan> sorry, i findn't russian channel fo kubuntu - where it is?
<MaxMax> well sort of drurew,
<drurew> drurew: why dont you ask your admin, im sure hed be happy to help you out esp if he set the boxes up
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<drurew> Maxmax:see above
<BluesKaj> hmm, no #kubuntu-ru ?
<MaxMax> but even if we were not running a domain, our standard for user ID's is with the . and @ sighn  so getting ubuntu to use these as a starting point would be a huge help
<MaxMax> Dude I am the admin :)
<uga> BluesKaj: Я говорю по-русски
<ostrovlyan> BluesKaj, yes
<ostrovlyan> uga, íåò ÷òî ëè ðóññêîãî êàíàëà ïî êóáóíòó?
<uga> ostrovlyan: "I speak russian" in russian I think. That's about the only thing I could write =)
<uga> sorry ;)
<DaskreeCH> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MaxMax> I was kind of pumped about Ubuntu but man, UPN names and names with periods in them are pretty much a standard for most corporations, If ubuntu cant support these right out of the box, I dont know how its going to gain any traction as a desktop os in companies looking to replace windows box's
<tomsdale> eh - kubuntu 4.3 beta 2 here - if I have a copy job started - how do I stop it again. There is no cancel butten anymore
<ostrovlyan> uga, ok)))
<uga> MaxMax: again... if linux can't, ubuntu can't
<uga> MaxMax: it's totally irrelevant to distro
<tomsdale> nice notification system - but no cancel button ....
<uga> MaxMax: just try editing the shadow files and check
<MaxMax> really how come ?
<tomsdale> maybe more a question to the kde people - do they have a channel?
<uga> MaxMax: just like not being able to fly is a characteristic of cars. Maybe go and try asking at #bmw if their cars can
<uga> MaxMax: and ... if you're setting up such a large network, maybe you should be able to script name changes when syncing
<uga> shouldn't  be hard
<drurew>  MaxMax: Ask how your linux admin did it, he will be able to be way more helpfull then us, i promise
<MaxMax> we dont have a linux admin, its only me im a humble windows guy
<MaxMax> I just put the cd in expecting the distro to support this common stuff but right out of the box it does not support or appear to support the "upn" names so the point is before I start I am dead in the water
<drurew> :D, i think what you are talking about it probably a form of terminal communication just like your command promt. the only place in linux where i find something like UPN is in the terminal (always a good place to start)
<tomsdale_> ok - my fault - just look in dolphin -- there was an errormessage
<tomsdale_> what's UPN
<drurew> http://www.google.de/search?q=+UPN+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<drurew> UPN
<MaxMax> UPN is universal Principal Names
<tomsdale_> Umgekehrte Polnische Notation I used to have a calculator with that :-)
<MaxMax> its related to Activv Directory
<MaxMax> its a way of using a friendly name like j.smith@123 .com as your user id to log into a work station
<MaxMax> as oppose to using the older name like j.smith to log in
<tomsdale_> ok I get it. From what I know It's pretty much all LDAP in linux land.
<tomsdale_> question to ask is always also whether something is an official established standart. looks to me this is an active directory extension.
<MaxMax> yea thats ok, but aside from say the networking part, I was just trying to establish if these distros supported user id's like p.smith@123.net
<MaxMax> >
<tomsdale_> I don't think the @ symbol works in the /etc/hosts - Because of this have weired names on my webserver.
<whodata> Hey guys. How can I use an ftp client or something similar to connect to a website that just has a bunch of directories and file (listings) in it so i can queu the downloads? Thanks
<MaxMax> tom its an AD extension for sure, it extends the old NT4 style user ID's but since AD is pretty much the industry standard I was hoping the distros were up to speed with these standards
<tomsdale_> whodata: on commandline it'S wget - otherwise old bud gold httrack
<compilerwriter> Which would be better to run Kubuntu inside windows or to use live cd and then store files on pen drive?
<tomsdale_> MaxMax: I agree with you - that would be a nice thing to have. But I guess it didn't bother anyone enough yet to implement.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, what are you trying to do ?
<MaxMax> even if you take AD out of the equation, the likes of XP supports user names using p.smith, p.smith@123.local etc.. I was just hoping the distro would do the same by default without hand tweeking
<MaxMax> thanx Tom, It was a bit of a culture shock when I tried to install ubuntu, I was like wtf u got to be kidding me  if you know what I mean
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, i use kubuntu on wubi in windows on our laptop ..works great
<halberd> what's the kde equivalent of gnome applets? i.e. little apps that show the weather, battery life, dictionary, etc.
<MaxMax> We were taking a hard look at replacing some windows XP work stations with ubuntu
<tomsdale_> ok - I see where you are coming from. Actually looking at the web I actually think it's possible via mapping of attributes.
<MaxMax> but it looks like ubuntu is not there yet with respect to inter-op, thats a real shame as the os looks nice
<tomsdale_> but linux often also has a different approach to simplicity than Windows. Ubuntu is more the distro which tries to implement grafical simplicity to the enduser
<markus____> where is the irc in spanish??
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MaxMax> yep, tats for sure and it does a great job at that.. hats off to the programmers
<tomsdale_> give him a UI to do his administrative work. But by default linux admins always tinker with config files and scripts - at least I do.
<jussi01> halberd:  plasmoids
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj I fear I have a hard drive problem on my box.  I want to continue to utilize Kubuntu but I want to do it on a machine that already has windows on it and I don't want to repartition the thing since the hard drive thing is only a temp problem now I am trying to figure out the best way to borrow cpu on another box.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj preferably to leave the other box untouched in the process.
<tomsdale_> both has it's advantages and disadvantages. with a grafical UI easy to achieve config is done with acouple of mouse clicks. If it get's complicated i'd rather rely on vim grep and all the little tools. I'm quicker rather then clicking through heaps of windows.
<MaxMax> I got no problem editing conf files, had to do it allready with resolve.conf for dns server. Tinkering is fine but my sales administritive assistant has no clue how to do this nor should she.. I really need this to be a deployable OS i.e deployable in that it supports just some common stuff like simple user id's for logging into the work station by default without editing files
<tomsdale_> I don't have and AD running here - I'm a freelancer so it woudl be overkill here :-) but regarding rolling out an install that should be no problem whatsover.
<jussi01> MaxMax: you are looking for graphical server config?
<tomsdale_> I think you somehow just have to do the first config.
<tomsdale_> MaxMax: If you are looking for a intranet/authentication soltion I think there are other providers who have the all in one approach on the server side - with webinterface etc
<MaxMax> tom I can roll out a install No prob even without AD but the got ya is the user ID's. See at our company we have standards and one of them is that all user id's have a common format   such as j.smith@123.com etc  but if the distro dont support this its a real kick in the head as to explain why I cant deploy this OS
<tomsdale_> MaxMax: I really know too little about this to be able to help you - but ask in the ubuntu-server channel. I think you will find more people with your background there.
<MaxMax> like for home use , who really cares about user id's, not a big deal.. In the corporate world it is a big deal since so many companies have standardized on AD
<tomsdale_> Here it's more really about desktop and application related stuff -
<tomsdale_> not background maybe but who have to deal with similar problems.
<MaxMax> ok , I will try the server ch.. thanks for the insight
<tomsdale_> your're welcome MaxMax
<halberd> what's a good offline dictionary program? dict-gcide?
<compilerwriter> Has anyone figured out how to use Kubuntu as a live dvd-rw with persistence?
<lorecaster> looking for a hand for installing OOo 3.1 ... got it downloaded, need help installing :)
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj you still availiable?
<compilerwriter> lorecaster did you not apt-get it?
<lorecaster> i downloaded it from the website.
<lorecaster> same place i got the version for my windows machine.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, yeah , still here for a few mins
<lorecaster> needed windows for my canon printer, or i would not have bothered
<halberd> kthesaurus + wordnet is a good dictionary
<halberd> if anybody is interested in that fact
<lorecaster> i definitely am :) I'm a novelist
<compilerwriter> ok I am burning knoppix iso now.  What tool am I looking for in the bugger to test hard drive.
<max_> How can i change the 'locale' for my computer? It is currently displaying 24hr formats, and i need 12hr formats.
<BluesKaj> gotta run ... get ready for a gig / rehearsal
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<lorecaster> can anyone give me a hand with OOo 3.1?
<intok> why can I join kubuntu and edubuntu but not ubuntu? The proxy server recommends me here instead of ubuntu...
<compilerwriter> Good luck with rehearsal BluesKaj
<max_> Even though I have my time/date setting set to pH everything is still displaying time in 24hr format, not 12. How can i fix this?
<drurew> can anyone tell me any alternatives to ebox
<drurew> or point me to the debian etch room ?
<jussi01> drurew: #debian should be able to point you in the right direction
<drurew> jussi01: already there and asking :)
<drurew> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jussi01> !webmin | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<markus____> por que casi todo lo de kubuntu me sale en Ingles pero ciertas partes en español??
<max_> Hi. I'm having a problem. I cant change to 12hr time. I set that in time/date as 12hr format, and my clock is in 12hr format, but all my programs that look to that to see time/date are all in 24 hour format.
<drurew> jussi01:thank you , ive been looking for that name since i forgot it a year back :)
<mkargar> hello
<drurew> jussi01: webmin
<max_> !es | markus___
<ubottu> markus___: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darkmatter_> any conky users on jaunty?
<snarkfish> if your stuck with an ntfs drive with data on it, but you need to delete something and it wont let you (even as root) how do you check the filesystem on it for corruption?
<snarkfish> im getting input/output errors when i goto delete an ancient backup for a client.
<snarkfish> is there a fsck.ntfs??
<amgarchIn9> how do I clean "Recently used" in K-menu from pr0n entries?
<halberd> How do I specify in ~/.kde/Autostart/mystartprogs.sh that I want to launch an app in a specific virtual desktop?
<Telengard> snarkfish : I don't know how to do it, but http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page probably has the right utility for you
<snarkfish> Telengard: Thanx
<dh003i> can someone please help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7446719#post7446719
<dh003i> ﻿in KDE, neither of my keyboards (Northgate Omnikey via PS/2 or MS Natural via USB) work when I login with account 1, but they do work with my other user-name...what's going on?
<ign0ramus> halberd, i think kstart allows that option
<undernet> hola
<undernet> alguiern me puede ayudar
<ign0ramus> !es | undernet
<ubottu> undernet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ign0ramus> dh003i, 1) are you on jaunty? 2) fresh install or upgrade?
<dh003i> 1) 9.04 ; 2) I had Kubuntu 8.10, upgraded, didn't work too well...then did fresh install, and was good
<dh003i> how can I debug this, find out what is causing this?
<dh003i> also, the CTRL key works (b/c when I hold that down along with scroll wheel, I can zoom in, or make Firefox text larger)...but no other key works!
<ign0ramus> dh003i, have you tried renaming/backing up your ~/.kde folder and logging out and then back into kde?
<LeeJunFan> Just me? Anyone who's testing 4.3 on 9.04 - do you have a printer config in systemsettings?
<Quintasan> LeeJunFan: no printer config
<LeeJunFan> okay, not just me then. Ah, I see now - the package is there but doesn't contain the components.
<dh003i> ign0ramus: ok, renaming my .kde folder worked....what happened?
<dh003i> ign0ramus: how can I find out what setting screwed things up? (and how can I get back other custom config files in .kde)
<ign0ramus> dh003i, it sounded like permissions were messed up.  have fun sorting through which one it was though.  you may want to try the kdm log, but other than that, i don't really have a clue
<ign0ramus> dh003i, when one user can do something that another (same-level) user can't, it's permissions
<dh003i> weird
<dh003i> I think all that I customized was KDE favorites
<ign0ramus> dh003i, it is, but alas, happens all the time :/
<dh003i> is there a way I can find the custom settings that are important to me, and back them up with permissions?
<dh003i> i.e., KDE favorites menu, and default behavior for double-clicking on title-bar (i.e., to "shade" it)
<ign0ramus> dh003i, well a new ~/.kde has been created for you now, so you can tweak it if you want, or import the ones you already had, one by one.  eventually, you'll find your roadblock
<ign0ramus> dh003i, but i'd check the kdm logs anyway
<ign0ramus> dh003i, as you've already checked your xorg log
<dh003i> how do I check kdm logs?
<dh003i> I mean, where are they
<dh003i> nm, found
<dh003i> why are there more than one kdm.log?
<dh003i> i.e., kdm.log.1, kdm.log.2.gz, kdm.log.3.gz, ... up to 5
<ign0ramus> dh003i, i'm not positive about the multiple versions, but i can confirm that i have multiple also
<dh003i> hmm, kdm logs look like Xorg.0.log files
<davidjheinrich> hi, I'm dh003i on his other computer
<davidjheinrich> I mean, I'm on the comp that wasn't working before
<drurew> exit
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i see that i have some xkbcomp errors, but they don't seem to affect usability...
<davidjheinrich> lemme check mine
<davidjheinrich> I see (EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard
<davidjheinrich> I also see a bunch of lines like this: (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
<phlexonance> when I do apt-get searches it seems like there are more apps for kde than for gnome, is that true?
<ign0ramus> phlexonance, i would imagine there are more gnome or gtk apps in general.  of course it easy to spot KDE app kause they konstantly kremind you that they are kde apps
<phlexonance> so it's a case of confirmation bias
<ign0ramus> phlexonance, in so many words, yes.
<davidjheinrich> ign0ramus: do you have a recommendation for the best incremental backup solution, where I can specify what to be incrementally backed up? anything like flyback or timevault for KDE that as a GUI, but can also be accessed from command-line?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, have you looked into rsync?
<davidjheinrich> that's command-line only thought right?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, dont' know - there may be gui's out for it now
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, what a surprise!  there's a kde gui for rsync, cleverly titled "krysnc"!
<ign0ramus> *"krsync"
<davidjheinrich> cool, I'll check it out
<lorecaster> can anyone give me a hand installing OOo?
<lorecaster> wanna install the 64-bit app, 3.01
<lorecaster> 3.1, rather
<lorecaster> anyone? :(
<Guest12047> hi
<Guest12047> i need help with upgrading my kubuntu 9.04
<Guest12047> to the lastest kde 4.3 beta 2
<Guest12047> anybody?
<Guest12047> :/
<bad> hi every one
<commander_> how can i get synaptics package manager?
<bad> my fonts in k 9.04 looks strange when i minimize windows? i use nvidia drivers!
<bad> can some one help me?
<Dragnslcr> commander_- you should be able to install it with KPackageKit or apt-get
<Polaroid> O hai. I just installed Kubuntu 8.10, havent changed a thing. How do I set up my Internet Connection? Connecting through cable - switch - cable - router - modem
<Polaroid> It's not setup "out-of-the-box"
<commander_> how u do apt-get?
<solifugus> I re-downloaded and re-installed kubuntu last night.. But adept says it can only give read-only access.. and I keep getting some kde crash notice about something.. (I installed all updates right after installation)
<solifugus> I can use the command line, apt-cache and apt-get, but how can I set the thing to install non-free stuff like my nvidia driver and adobe flash?
<solifugus> (I did the re-install cause I wanted to do Google App Engine work which requires python 2.5 and so uninstalling python 2.6.2 automatically removed X and almost everything else GUI + other stuff..
<solifugus> basically hosed my system..
<solifugus> except I retained data
<solifugus> I wish core things weren't made to depend on python.. seriously..
<solifugus> There's no reason why basic system stuff cannot be done in bash...  but if something else.. why python?  It's the most out of whack with the rest of languages language on earth..
<solifugus> I've only been coding in python for a few weeks.. and even though I am getting much better with it, I cannot stop shaking my head at the stupid aspects of the langauge I keep running into..
<solifugus> I learned and used many languages but python is just ugly and unproductive (for a high level language).. php_cli is MUCH preferable.. or JavaScript--v8 is easy to embed and use for command line stuff..  but bash is more than capable..
<neoandersen> which player do you use to listen cd?
<neoandersen> I am not being able to listen mine...
<neoandersen> Help!
<Polaroid> Need help setting up Internet Connection
<Polaroid> Out of the box Kubuntu 8.10
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras and w32-codecs installed?
#kubuntu 2009-06-13
<neoandersen> I dont know
<neoandersen> how can I see that?
<neoandersen> does the i letter in aptitude mean installed?
<Polaroid> punks
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras w32-codecs"
<neoandersen> ok
<neoandersen> kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<neoandersen> E: Couldn't find package w32-codecs
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, do you have all your repositories enabled?
<genii> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in jaunty
<neoandersen> I never changed it...
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, when replying, please type a nick, so the person knows youre responding to them
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, you'll probably want "libdvdcss2" as well
<neoandersen> ok
<ign0ramus> genii, what's the jaunty equivalent?
<genii> ign0ramus: Not sure. Maybe non-free-codecs
<tsimpson> it never was in ubuntu, see !medibuntu
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, ahh... "w32codecs" they took out the dash
<genii> ign0ramus: Ah...is Medibuntu. So w32codecs still exists, just not in regular repos
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, genii: thanks
<tsimpson> and you should not need w32codecs for an audio CD
<tsimpson> or any codecs
<ign0ramus> !medibuntu | neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tsimpson> audio CD is raw PCM
<JuJuBee> Hello. I installed opera_9.64.2480.gcc4.qt3_amd64.deb on my laptop (currently using) and I can use the chat feature of opera, but when I install onto my desktop I cannot? Any ideas? Same OS (Kubuntu 9.04 both fresh installs)
<halberd> how the heck do I use kthinkbat
<halberd> I apt-got it so now where is it
<neoandersen> I guess my cd should just be played here in kubuntu as it does in Ubuntu...
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, according to tsimpson (who knows what (s)he's talking about), cd's should automatically work
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, what app are you trying to play them with?
 * tsimpson is a he
<halberd> locate kthinkbat turns nothing up
<ign0ramus> tsimpson, ok, dude :)
<neoandersen> Yeah! I guess it shoulp pĺay automatically
<neoandersen> amarok
<uga> tsimpson: and you had to announce it? proud about? =)
<ign0ramus> uga, i didn't know if tsimpson was a dude or a chick... and why not be proud?
<halberd> oh ign0ramus thanks for telling me about kstart
<ign0ramus> halberd, did that help? i've never actually used it.
<uga> ign0ramus: psst. let him respond, I was just joking as if I had not read your comment ;)
<togetic> so my mouse doesn't move and the computer seems to not care if i want to go to a tty screen to mess w/ its settings because it doesn't respond to my keyboard either...
<neoandersen> I have tried amarok and audacious
<halberd> well I haven't actually run it yet either, but if it does what it says it does, it's what I was looking for
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, is your cd being recognized and mounted?
<ign0ramus> halberd, it has the 'desktop x' options, so i figured it should work ;)
<neoandersen> yes, it shows as deviices recently plugged in, but dont show the option to play it...
<halberd> yes
<wolter> hi
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, does "mount" show your cd?
<wolter> i need help with kmplot... it hid and won't show again the functions dialog, which is vital.
<halberd> what is in /usr/share/apps/kicker/applets/
<halberd> there's a kthinkbat.desktop there, is that the droid I seek?
<uga> ign0ramus: ? afaik regular audio cds cannot be mounted
<uga> ign0ramus: there's tools in cdtools deb to play them (cdplay?)
<neoandersen> mount shows a lot of information I dont know what means...
<halberd> no it's not
<uga> neoandersen: if you installed the package "cdtools", you could try using the command cdplay
<ign0ramus> uga, you may be right (i don't use cd's)... i'm just trying to figure out why his cd's won't play
<neoandersen> ok
<halberd> there's a /usr/lib/kde3/kthinkbat_panelapplet.so
<uga> neoandersen: in general, I know two issues that can cause that. First, permissions, you need read access to the cdrom device
<halberd> is that an application I can run
<halberd> or is it just a library
<uga> neoandersen: and the cd playing output can be connected digitally or analog way. It may be caused by wrong kmix/alsa mixer settings
<uga> ie, wrong choice of input
<halberd> there is no application on my system matching *?hink?at*, just a bunch of support files
<ign0ramus> neoandersen, i'm wondering if the preferences in Amarok/Audacious have the correct location of your cd drive... have you checked that?
<uga> ign0ramus: I'd bet permissions (run kdesudo?)
<neoandersen> dplay: can't play (no_disc)
<ign0ramus> uga, very possible.
<neoandersen> cdtool didn't work
<uga> ign0ramus: I had this one myself: the CD can be read in digital mode, straight as pcm, or the analog output is connected as input to the sound card
<Zorix> is it possible to install kopete from the backports of 4.3 beta without installing the rest of the libraries?  It won't install on its own because of dependency version issues, but could I force the install and have problems with kopete?
<uga> neoandersen: what did cdplay say?
<uga> neoandersen: you need to first install cdtools, open a command line (konsole), and run "cdplay"
<uga> you should see some output error, if it doesn't play
<neoandersen> nothing did nothing...
<uga> else, the disc should be spinning (and playing)
<uga> neoandersen: no output????
<neoandersen> I have intalled it...
<neoandersen> yes the output was : can't play ( no disk)
<uga> neoandersen: ok, so it didn't find something proper in the cdrom drive, it says
<neoandersen> yeah
<uga> neoandersen: do you have just a single cdrom drive?
<genii> If it's a combo dvd and cd, sometimes the cd laser goes and you don't know for a while since mostly using the dvd
<neoandersen> I have 2 dvd drives...
<uga> neoandersen: try the other one ;)
<neoandersen> I did...
<uga> it may be finding the second one as first, and unless you specify to cdplay, it will pick the first one
<uga> neoandersen: that's very strange
<neoandersen> yeah
<Zorix> i'm now having kpackagekit errors: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<uga> neoandersen: if you pop in any other kind of disk (not music), does it work?
<ign0ramus> uga, again, i don't use audio cd's, but just checking lshw, my drive is listed 3 ways: "/dev/cdrom" "/dev/cdrw", and "/dev/scd0" ... which of these should be used for apps to play a cd if i wanted to?
<uga> ign0ramus: I believe /dev/cdrom should work
<ign0ramus> uga, ok... just mostly out of curiosity.  thanks.
<Zorix> sigh
<uga> ign0ramus: I do use audio CDs, but I got none at hand right now to test (moving flat)
<uga> spotify is my friend ;)
<ign0ramus> uga, haha! :)
<ign0ramus> uga, that's uk-only right?
<uga> ign0ramus: nope
<uga> it's international
<ign0ramus> uga, not for US :(
<uga> uh?
<ign0ramus> Unfortunately, due to licensing restrictions we are not yet available in your country. We understand that you are currently in United States (your IP address xxx.xxx.xx.xx).
<uga> what, Obama banned it to push CD market economy? ;)
<uga> ign0ramus: sometimes I get no access to a few songs, but nothing else
<uga> they're very few
<InforMed> Hi! Why kde panel always random icons position! Any work around to save icons position?
<ign0ramus> InforMed, lock them?
<halberd> so I just installed network-manager
<InforMed> ign0ramus: even if i lock them at every restart icons change position
<uga> ign0ramus: you could try a non-us proxy
<ign0ramus> InforMed, that's one i haven't heard yet... which icons in which widgets?
<ign0ramus> uga, i could, but there are plenty of options here too ;)
<neoandersen> now I could open the cd with dolphin but I cant play it with amarok nor audacious...
<genii> <cough cough> !piracy
 * ign0ramus gives an uncomfortable chuckle at genii's comment and looks around nervously
<uga> genii: playing spotify is no piracy
<ign0ramus> uga, he knows, but he knows what other people are capable of doing
<uga> if you want piracy, I could tell you how to rip songs from spotify to mp3 ;)
<uga> but not going to ;P
<InforMed> ign0ramus: I have a panel at top of screen with my favorite apps! But every time I restart kubuntu icons change position!
<genii> uga: Good.
<ign0ramus> InforMed, do you have the standard bottom panel as well?  do those icons change place?
<halberd> how do I get network-manager to start working
<InforMed> ign0ramus: I have standart bottom panel, but without icons
<uga> ign0ramus: I wonder what sort of database they use to check your country
<uga> doesn't that violate privacy rights?
<ign0ramus> uga, im sure a simple IP check that almost every server logs
<ign0ramus> uga, same way you probably cannot watch hulu or comedycentral.com
<halberd> I have the NetworkManager daemon running
<InforMed> ign0ramus: take a look http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5391/screennrx.png
<halberd> but how do I get a widget
<uga> ign0ramus: yes, but I could be using an IP I bought long ago in US and moved later to EU domain servers (moved continent for example)
<halberd> there's a README that says there's something called nm-applet
<commander_> evry time i go to system settings it doesn't pop up
<halberd> but it is not found with find / -name nm-applet
<InforMed> I have top panel icons organized but if I restart panel becames a mess
<ign0ramus> halberd, plasma-widget-network-manager
<ign0ramus> InforMed, i wonder if it has to do with your sizing... if you maximize the length, does the issue still occur?
<uga> ign0ramus: right, but they can be estimating my location right
<ign0ramus> uga, yes... typically IPs are grouped by geographic location
<uga> ign0ramus: what if this IP is right now located in Spain, but it's registered to me (bought), so I move, and all IPs move with me
<ign0ramus> uga, a simply proxy works most of the time
<uga> yes, I know proxying can help. My web server is in the US anyway
<uga> but ... it's just not the way to filter out people
<InforMed> ign0ramus: I never think about that!
<ign0ramus> uga, spotify (can't speak for other services) has an option if they mis-interpreted your location
<uga> ign0ramus: it feels almost like in China
<ign0ramus> InforMed, i may be wrong (happens daily), but it's worth trying
<ign0ramus> uga, it's all licensing, which i have mixed feelings about.  which is why i prefer linux.
<ign0ramus> uga, one of the reasons, anyway :)
<halberd> so what's the deal with kde applets
<halberd> they aren't like normal applications, are they?
<halberd> they have to be started at login?
<ign0ramus> halberd, did you install the widget?
<halberd> oh I didn't notice you said that
<ign0ramus> halberd, :)
<uga> ign0ramus: some of the recordings in spotify are uhm... "less than optimally" recorded, so I'd not be too sure what sort of "licenses" they acquired for those
<halberd> although the network manager README and their website makes it sound like it should start an applet called nm-applet
<halberd> automatically
<ign0ramus> uga, any service that recognized is almost guaranteed to be on the up and up
<halberd> on login
<halberd> can't find package plasma-widget-network-manager
<uga> halberd: I'm first enemy of network manager crap
<ign0ramus> halberd, i'd recommend wicd first of all...
<uga> today I configured the network interfaces to have a static IP address. Stop network, restart...
<halberd> why is that uga?
<uga> and guesss what, dhcp again
<ign0ramus> halberd, but "apt-cache search" shows "plasma-widget-network-manager - KDE plasma applet for controlling NetworkManager"
<uga> halberd: read before your line ;)
<InforMed> ign0ramus: resizing and restarting makes the panel a total mess!
<ign0ramus> InforMed, ouch. well, that rules that out!
<uga> halberd: old plain text config files no more work on linux
<uga> nice old RH 4 years... sigh =)
<halberd> so if I install wicd I guess I need to remove network-manager
<ign0ramus> halberd, it will do it automatically.
<ign0ramus> halberd, apt is good like that ;)
<halberd> let me reboot and see what the network manager applet looks like, or if it shows up at all
<halberd> er, restart X I mean
<genii> Hm. "<halberd> there's a /usr/lib/kde3/kthinkbat_panelapplet.so"        <-- sorta makes me think plasma stuff might not be around if yer on kde3
<ign0ramus> halberd, it won't if you don't have it installed
<ign0ramus> genii, wouldn't that dir exist from an upgrade?
<halberd> yeah I don't see any applet
<alexandreNunes> ola
<genii> ign0ramus: Possibly. But he said he *just* installed that thinkbat app.
<ign0ramus> genii, the powers of deduction! :)
<halberd> I have both a /usr/lib/kde3 and /usr/lib/kde4 directory
<halberd> oh it's kde 3.5
<ign0ramus> genii, you called it!
<halberd> so what do I need to upgrade to get to kde 4?  my kernel is probably out of date at 2.6.24-21
 * genii makes more coffee
<uga> halberd: possibly the kernel is the only thing that does not need to get updated, for kde4 =)
<halberd> apt-cache search wicd --> no results
<uga> # apt-cache search wicd
<uga> wicd - wired and wireless network manager
<halberd> well I get no results
<uga> halberd: jaunty repos here
<neoandersen> Now I am listening the cd... but I had to rip it first...
<halberd> so if I want wicd I need to do a manual install
<uga> neoandersen: don't mention that word (rip) here! genii will kick you! ;)
<uga> thankfully he'll not be a bot and will understand first :P
<halberd> oh no I don't
<ign0ramus> halberd, what version are you using?
<halberd> 8.04, it says here I can do an install with the package manager, I just have to change a setting
<ign0ramus> halberd, add "    deb http://apt.wicd.net hardy extras   " to /etc/apt/sources.list
<halberd> yeah that :)
<ign0ramus> halberd, then do: "wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<ign0ramus> halberd, update && upgrade, and you're good to go :)
<halberd> what do you think, should I remove that line from sources.list afterwards for security reasons?
<ign0ramus> halberd, no, wicd is trusted, and in jaunty repos by default
<uga> halberd: if you know how to maintain orphan packages after removing the sources, please let me know ;)
<halberd> well I could uncomment it just temporarily to update it
<halberd> but I'm thinking, even if wicd is trusted that doesn't mean someone can't dns spoof them
<ign0ramus> halberd, i think you're overthinking using a trusted package source...
<ign0ramus> halberd, anyone can be spoofed.  comment out your entire repo list!
<uga> halberd: and you think they cannot do the same  with standard ubuntu sources?
<uga> it's even more interesting for hackers, given there's greater coverage
<ign0ramus> ...which would be much more likely, considering the scope
<uga> actually, I wonder how you dare download anything!
<halberd> the latter might be more difficult because the information is presumably on more dns servers
<ign0ramus> ^what uga said ;)
<uga> ;)
<uga> halberd: on more dns servers¿?¿¿
<halberd> alright forget I mentioned it
<uga> =)
<ign0ramus> halberd, security is a primary goal in linux, but with this one, you should be fine
<uga> halberd: do backups, once a month to external drives. And have installer disks at hand
<uga> nobody cares about your data
<uga> so you'll be fine
<uga> you're not a bank, nor an insurance company, nor a politician, I guess :P
 * ign0ramus wants halberd's essay on the Byzantine Empire
<uga> else, please let me know, and I'll send you some present ;P
<uga> halberd: anyway, in case somebody tries, change your ssh server message to "come on baby! you gonna hack me? I'm hot!" or something in that line
<uga> halberd: they'll hack you and lynch you, but at least you know you had some fun ;)
<uga> halberd: and they won't try hiding anything. They'll just rm -rf, so your data will not be stolen
<t_> ??
<halberd> what kind of documentation lives in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/?
<halberd> how do I access it?
<halberd> also, my application manuals are missing in khelpcenter
<halberd> when I go to build search index, it has a line that says Application Manuals, and to the right of that it says the status is Missing
<halberd> kinfocenter, i mean
<halberd> and if I type, for example, khelpcenter help:/kedit into konsole, it does not find any information
<halberd> where does khelpcenter expect to find manuals?
<ign0ramus> halberd, did you click Build Search Index, and follow?
<ign0ramus> halberd, check the box, and click 'build index'
<halberd> yes I did that
<ign0ramus> halberd, although "man <package>" is probably just as helpful
<halberd> actually the thing about help:/kedit is not surprising since I don't have kedit--in fact I CAN access manuals from the command line
<halberd> but I can't search for them in khelpcenter
<halberd> well, for example there is no man page for kweather
<ign0ramus> halberd, some apps do not have man pages, as you've found.  I don't think you'd find help for them in the kde help center either, though.
<halberd> in this case there is one in khelpcenter
<RelookNA> hi guyz & girlz
<RelookNA> lost my apps tabs on bottom panel, can someone help me?
<ign0ramus> RelookNA, which one? the one that manages open windows?
<RelookNA> if I minimize an application, I have no tab to re-open it
<ign0ramus> RelookNA, add Task Manager widget
<RelookNA> thanks!
<RelookNA> :)
<ign0ramus> RelookNA, np :)
<bdizzle> hi, I just re-installed Kubuntu 9.04 and was wondering if anyone was having problems with Plasma constantly freezing up?
<Dragnslcr> No problems with it here. What video chipset do you have?
<bdizzle> Intel
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's what I guessed
<bdizzle> I forget what the exact chipset is
<Dragnslcr> I know there were problems with the Intel drivers when 9.04 came out
<bdizzle> oh fun
<togetic> yup, still can't access kubuntu
<bdizzle> because it keeps freezing up when I have multiple processes running, which for my work is rather necessary
<bdizzle> it also freezes up when running streaming video
<togetic> just live cding away my day
<halberd> hmm where's the configuration menu for the taskbar
<halberd> oh i got it
<bdizzle> togetic: try installing it on a flash drive
<togetic> bdizzle: installing what on a flash drive?
<togetic> the live cd?
<bdizzle> the Kubuntu Iso file
<bdizzle> yes
<togetic> doesn't matter, either way it's a live distro
<bdizzle> hmm
<togetic> i'd like to use the distro on my hdd
<bdizzle> yeah
<bdizzle_> sorry, computer froze (that glitch I was teling everyone about)
<halberd> kubuntu has more eye candy than os x
<matu> ...
<halberd> and a lot more configuration options
<matu> i`m not spek english... xD
<bdizzle_> as for the live cd issue, perhaps it isn't downloading properly
<bdizzle_> matu, what language?
<matu> spanihs
<bdizzle_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matu> ..spanish
<matu> xD
<matu> si
<bdizzle_> de nada
<matu> español
<matu> sou nuevo en ubuntu xD
<matu> q me pueden contar?¿
<ricardo__> hola
<matu> holas
<ricardo__> so nuevo tambien
<bdizzle_> matu, soy no mucho bueno a espanol. Por favor, va a #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<bdizzle_> wow, I can't believe I remembered that much from high school spanish
<ricardo__> cho tampoco
<matu> gracias bdizzle_
<ri__> primera vez utilizo
<ricardo> como va?
<bdizzle_> ricardo, I don't speak very much spanish
<bdizzle_> I took three years of it in high school, and that was at least eight years ago
<ricardo> my english is little
<bdizzle_> alright, but no one knows why the Intel drivers for Kubuntu 9.04 don't work well
<bdizzle_> then please go to #kubuntu-es  that is the main channel for kubuntu in spanish
<ri> i don know how go it
<bdizzle_> just click on the link
<tyka_> allo
<halberd> you know what I might use? a panel applet that will calculate arithmetic expressions entered as text
<matu> el q habla poco ingles quiero aprender ingles xD ajaj algo se pero es basico
<RickX> can any one tell me how to stop those black bars on the sides of widgets to stop appearing every time the cursor goes over the widget?
<halberd> anybody know of something like that? a panel applet with a single text field that evaluates python code, for example, would do fine
<bdizzle_> RickX: I don't think its supposed to do that
<bdizzle_> matu, this is the english channel for #kubuntu. Please click on the following:  #kubuntu-es
<halberd> why are there so many spanish speakers using kubuntu?
<prefrontal> that's a very weird question.
<Dragnslcr> halberd- there is a calculator plasmoid
<bdizzle_> halberd: does it really matter?
<halberd> no I'm just a little curious
<bdizzle_> its an international operating system
<AlienDK> kubuntu is kewl
<halberd> it is
<AlienDK> I don't see why people prefer GNOME
<AlienDK> KDE pwns
<AlienDK> :S
<prefrontal> gnome is obviously a more stable choice
<AlienDK> meh
<prefrontal> which is why it was chosen for Ubuntu.
<AlienDK> I like KDE :)
<halberd> I just made a neat way to switch between programs--I added a panel at the top left, with a single applet, a task bar, with application grouping disabled
<prefrontal> so, that doesn't make it better
<prefrontal> or more stable.
<AlienDK> lol
<halberd> and made the panel extra wide so I can read most of the name of each application
<prefrontal> i personally find gnome infuriating
<halberd> so i can switch apps with 1 click
<prefrontal> why diverge from the Windows interface model?
<prefrontal> that's what everyone knows.
<halberd> kde is more windows-like?
<AlienDK> Yeah
<AlienDK> Taskbar
<prefrontal> the Panel is basically a clone of Windows
<AlienDK> mostly it
<halberd> what does gnome use instead?
<RickX> bdizzle_: every time I've used kde4, when I hover the cursor over a widget, the black bar on the side appears.
<bdizzle_> yes, that is normal
<prefrontal> gnome puts their thing on top, and has designed it differently
<bdizzle_> that is supposed to happen
<RickX> how do I turn it off.. it is very annoying.
<halberd> well but it's probably the same idea still, a bar with common actions on it
<Dragnslcr> RickX- might be a rendering bug
<prefrontal> gnome is maybe 60% similar to the windows model, kde 85%
<RickX> Dragnslcr: no, it is the bar you use to configure the widget
 * RelookNA_away is away: Gone away for now
<Dragnslcr> RickX- oh, you mean plasmoids that you have on the desktop
<halberd> I haven't used windows extensively in a few years
<RickX> Dragnslcr: yes
<halberd> so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think kde has a lot more desktop features than windows
<AlienDK> <.<
<AlienDK> KDE pwns
<halberd> oh the other thing I did with my taskbar is I made the panel resize to fit
<Dragnslcr> RickX- not sure if there's a way to disable that. If there were, I'm not sure how'd you get the settings bar back. You might try asking #kde, since this isn't something specific to Kubuntu
<halberd> so that if I only have a few apps open it hardly takes up any space
<frankS2> Hi, Anyone else have problems with buggy tastbar?
<ricardo> hello¡¡
<AlienDK> blah
<ricardo> itś new for me
<ricardo> virtuos capullen
<teckstacy> How do I make the system not ask for a password when I come up from hibernation?
<teckstacy> I am building an embedded system (without a keyboard) and I need to be able to hibernate and wake up without a password, but I can't find a way to set that
<Dragnslcr> teckstacy- check System Settings -> Advanced -> Power Management
<Serpardum> I see I have /usr/lib/xort/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.so
<Serpardum> wehre do I find the source code for that?
<creandosoft> buenas
<Dragnslcr> teckstacy- there's a "Lock screen on resume" option, as well as "Lock Screen" options in the profiles
<creandosoft> una ayuda para el kubuntu
<nikitis> What is the keyboard shortcut for show desktop?
<Dragnslcr> !es | creandosoft
<ubottu> creandosoft: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<creandosoft> gracias
<teckstacy> Dragnslcr, I don't have the power-management module in my system settings
<Dragnslcr> teckstacy- it should be there by default
<Dragnslcr> Bottom of the advanced tab
<nikitis> Anyone?
<creandosoft> help ip static
<teckstacy> I just checked again, it's not.
<teckstacy> I see it on my laptop, but not this system for some reason
<misha> alguien que me ayude
<misha> ubuntu 8 en una powerpc  de apple
<Pici> !es | misha
<ubottu> misha: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<misha> tanks
<juan> hola
<juan> hola
<juan> hola
<juan> q pasa
<koopa> how can i turn off the screen lockk when im switching users??
<bdizzle> okay, so here is an interesting one
<bdizzle> I had read that doing metacity --replace would fix the intel issues. I rebooted and had KDE login, and now sitting with a GNOME background
<bdizzle> err, GNOME desktop. How do I get my KDE back?
<ahmad-> SuperKaramba cannot continue to run this theme.One or more of the required components of the Kross scripting architecture is not installed. Please consult this theme's documentation and install the necessary Kross components.
<ahmad-> how can i fix that ?
<juan> hola q pasa
<Dragnslcr> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ghw> so quiet
<ghw> anybody
<ghw> ?
<WanderingKnight> hey there
<WanderingKnight> I just upgraded jaunty to the kde ppa
<WanderingKnight> I think I'm having a conflict between kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data
<WanderingKnight> was the package changed?
<WanderingKnight> because I'm not seeing the kdeplasma-addons-data package updated on the repositories I'm pointing to
<WanderingKnight> Package: kdeplasma-addons-data
<WanderingKnight> Priority: optional
<WanderingKnight> Section: kde
<WanderingKnight> Installed-Size: 4612
<WanderingKnight> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<FloodBotK1> WanderingKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WanderingKnight> Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<WanderingKnight> sorry about that
<WanderingKnight> can anyone give me a hand?
<emmy> Ive heard that Kubuntu is getting better and better
<markus____> yeah kubuntu is in the best moment
<WanderingKnight> yeah, but can anyone give me a hand here? :D
<WanderingKnight> I know I can go back to before without the PPA packages, but I'd really like to fix it, especially if it's just a packaging bug
<markus____> don't wait for personal answers ask..
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> I think I'm having a conflict between kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> was the package changed?
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> I think I'm having a conflict between kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> was the package changed?
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> I think I'm having a conflict between kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data
<FloodBotK1> WanderingKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WanderingKnight> 00:21 < WanderingKnight> was the package changed?
<markus____> i can't undertand, your problem is the package??
<markus____> sorry "understand "
<SolidLiq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<draik> Hello everyone. How can I view MySQL databases with a GUI?
<Dragnslcr> draik- there must be at least half a dozen programs in the repositories
<commander_> how can i get compiz config to work ?
<draik> Dragnslcr: I installed 2 of them and now I'm wondering why the server's mysql-server app isn't letting me connect or why this desktop's mysql-client isn't connecting.
<markus____> commander_: what version of linux are using??
<commander_> kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> draik- connection limit, maybe? You'd probably have to check the server's logs
<TheJohn> NIGHT ALL! sleepy time
<markus____> commander_: you need to search the package of compiz fusion
<draik> Dragnslcr: The server is personal. It's hooked up to my home network.
<Dragnslcr> draik- that shouldn't make a difference
<markus____> commander_: and then search the administrator of options for compiz fusion
<markus____> commander_: in the administrator you can configure compiz
<ner0x> How do I set up my wireless? I have a card installed but it's not detected. Does this use ndiswrapper?
<commander_> where do i search 4 that
<markus____> on your menu like windows put kpackage
<markus____> commander_: and open the aplication and in that you can found the files
<commander_> ok application - then ?..
<markus____> commander_: in the aplication search for compiz fusion there apear both the packages
<avihayb> umm, how can I run a command on another display?
<avihayb> I'm connected to my laptop via ssh, but the laptop is not responsive
<Dragnslcr> Not responsive locally?
<avihayb> I want to "xset dpms force on " but it gets redirected to my display
<avihayb> yes
<Dragnslcr> Dunno if you can. xset might have a display option
<Dragnslcr> Yup, looks like it does, -display
<avihayb> so I just -display 0
<draik> Dragnslcr: What's the syntax for connecting to MySQL on my server?   mysql -u USER -h My.Router.IP.Addy -p       right?
<draik> Correction, not router IP, but IP to the server from the router.
<Dragnslcr> You can just leave off the -h option to connect through a local Unix socket
<Dragnslcr> Assuming you mean the client and server are the same machine
<draik> Desktop and server are 2 separate machines
<avihayb> wird, xset -display :0 dpms force on just seems to frease there
<Dragnslcr> draik- then you do need to include -h
<avihayb> freaze
<draik> Just did and I get this:   ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX' (111)
<matt__> I've got Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.2.4.  I'm wanting to update to Firefox 3.0.11, is it best to wait for the update to show in the repository?  I'm not seeing it yet.
<m4v> matt__: you need the update?
<avihayb> well, the laptop is gone to nonresponsiveness
<ner0x> HOw well does Kubuntu work on VirtualBox
<doleyb> matt__: ubuntu doesn't really try to track version updates like that
<avihayb> I managed to alt+PrnScr+S and +u, but it doesn't +b...
<matt__> m4v How do I update to Firefox 3.0.11?
<avihayb> or +k
<m4v> matt__: i asked first
<m4v> matt__: do you really need the update? if no, then wait.
<matt__> No, it's not totally necessary...I'll wait.
<matt__> thanks.
<m4v> matt__: but it won't probably show until karmic
<m4v> matt__: is like doleyb said
<doleyb> karmic!  whens that!?
<matt__> so I could, at my own risk of course, try to install it myself or from a third party repository.
<m4v> doleyb: october
<m4v> matt__: yes you can, I don't recommend it though
<matt__> m4v I think I'll just play it safe and stay with Firefox 3.0.10 then, I appreciate the kind help
<m4v> np
<avihayb> fyi, I just noticed that the new firefox package is ready in the repositories in my country
<Guest66584> bueno
<Serpardum> is the cirrus_drv.so source code unavailable??
<leetlargo> hey can some one offer some knowledge?
<leetlargo> i'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to install ardour but i don't know how to run source codes all i have is the package
<robin0800> !ardour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour
<leetlargo> damn, well do u know how to run source codes
<leetlargo> well run packages
<aditya> if i try to go to shipit.kubuntu.org i get a msg saying the site doesnt use a valid certificate - does this mean the site isnt safe? :D
<Kubou> Need Help with WPA2 Wifi access Kubuntu 9.04 plaz
<Kubou> evidently I need help with quassel.. can anyone read this?
<Ping0> how come i cant install flash player on ubuntu 9.04?
<ahmad-> hi
<Ping0> hi
<Ping0> how come i cant install flash player on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<ahmad-> i have no idea
<Ping0> :(
<ahmad-> maybe its not supported ?
<Kubou> Need help logging onto a WPA2 Wifi Kubuntu 9.04
<Ping0> it keeps teling me wrong architecture?
<ahmad-> is it AMD ?
<Ping0> yes
<Ping0> is that bad?
<CEGASO> BUENOS DÍAS QUE TAL ? HAVER SI ME PUEDE AYUDAR ALGUIEN CON UN PROBLEMA CON MI PC SE TRATA DE QUE NO PUEDO ESCRIBIR , PARA ESCRIBIR LE TENCO QUE DARLE MUCHAS VECES A LA TECLA
<iivv> i just got the error "you need to fork!" from the update manager....
<Kubou> did an install of Kubuntu 9.04 on a laptop offline. It seems that Aptitude is not looking for packages on the network. I can use konquerer now that I am plugged in. I have reset the Kpackage manager also. What other options do I have.. It is a clean install
<ahmad-> ISA server drivin me crazy
<Kubou> I don't even get updates
<_motti_> hi all. is it possible to edit annotation in okular?
<myself> does ktorrent create a bunch of new folders for archive information
<myself> or is that another thing
<myself> im pretty sure its ktorrnet
<dROg> myself: i don't see ktorrent doing something like that
<myself> okay
<Mamarok> myself: ktorrent stores the files where you tell it to do so
<myself> i see
<myself> i just remember having a torrent client when  i was trying a bunch create a bunch of new folders in the place where it stored torrents too
<myself> with some wierd archive information
<Mamarok> myself: a bit confusing what you write
<myself> okay dude so basically along with
<myself> the original files
<myself> there were extra folders
<myself> with random files in them that just had information about the torrents not the actual torrent file
<myself> s
<Mamarok> myself: if the torrent contains folders, then yes, of course
<myself> i've never had that with any other torrent client
<Mamarok> myself: that has nothing to do with the client, it's the actual torrent you download, if it contains folders, then you get folders :)
<myself> no mamarok
<myself> okay, you're misunderstanding me, say the folders and the files are all normalyl there
<myself> but there are additional folders with files in them that just contain information about the actual folders/files
<Mamarok> as subfolders?
<myself> mamarok, they were folders that were not even subfolders as i remember, they were just additional folders with some sort of archiving files in them
<myself> i'm not sure what client this was
<Mamarok> myself: probably something wrong in your settings then, never seen that with ktorrent so far
<myself> i dont think it was ktorrent
<myself> i was trying out a bunch of torrent clients
<myself> one of them did that
<myself> but since you say its not, thats cool, i was just thinking about getting ktorrent again since i found out a way to get it to work with one of the trackers im on when it didn't before
<avihayb> how do I get out of an ssh session if the remote machine has crashed?
<GreydMiyu> It doesn't just disconnect on its own?
<navetz> if something is liscensed as GPL that means you can't sell it but you can sell the installation and setup of the software correct?
<GreydMiyu> avihayb: ~.
<avihayb> nope
<GreydMiyu> navetz: You can sell it.
<FeasibilityStudy> navetz no.  Basically the GPL says you can freely distribute and or sell the code, but you must also provide any modifications to the code.
<Mamarok> navetz: you can sell GPL software
<Mamarok> you have to provide the code to the customer on request
<FeasibilityStudy> So you cant use GPL code, modify it, and then close source it
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: nope, no way :)
<Mamarok> that would be against the license terms
<navetz> Mamarok FeasibilityStudy: ah okay. What you have something propriotary and you are using a GPL plugin. Does all your code now become GPL?
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok, I wasnt asking, I was telling
<GreydMiyu> Anyone here decent with networking?  In the past few days I've had a problem with my VM.  I haven an OpenVPN connection to a Debian box.  Recently it started matching all inbound traffic with outbound traffic and I cannot figure out why.
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: no, you can't
<GreydMiyu> navetz: No.
<GreydMiyu> navetz: The plugin's license does not alter the license of the program to which it was programmed for.
<FeasibilityStudy> In fact this is an issue with the routr firmware, DD-WRT.  Some people claim the guy has violated GPL.
<GreydMiyu> navetz: A great example is World of Warcraft.  The game is obviously closed source but many of the Addons fans write for the game are GPLed.
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: if the GPL code is integrated made closed then it's a license violation
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok I know.  I wasnt asking.  I was responding to navetz as you were.
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: link to that?
<GreydMiyu> FeasibilityStudy: I think Mamarok is not grasping the concept of why we put names at the front of what we're saying?  :D
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok google.  There are several bloggers posting about DD-WRT's less than ethical practices.
<doleyb> GreydMiyu: maybe ##networking will help
<Mamarok> GreydMiyu: don't worry, I do
<GreydMiyu> doleyb: Thanks, I'll give them a try.
<Mamarok> guys, this is very much OT here, please take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<GreydMiyu> ... hehehe...
<navetz> this is interesting what if you create a website and use some GPL plugins but dont want to release the whole website code. is that a violation?
<GreydMiyu> OT for an irc channel, now I've seen it all.
<Mamarok> navetz: OT, please
<Mamarok> GreydMiyu: this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<GreydMiyu> True, but GPL is germain to KUbuntu in some respect.  Not like we're talking about how trashy Lindsey Lohan is this week.  :P
<FeasibilityStudy> GreydMiyu lol
<Mamarok> GreydMiyu: it still is OT, as it's a discussion, so please
<FeasibilityStudy> I think Lindsey lohan is licensed under the GPL.  She is always open for viewing.
<myself> is there a deb package or repository for ktorrent 3.2.2 anywhere ?
<GreydMiyu> FeasibilityStudy: ...
<Mamarok> well, he has been warned
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: there is a channel for discussions, told you so
<FeasibilityStudy> Mamarok sorry.  It is late and I am delerious
<Mamarok> FeasibilityStudy: just respect the channel rules, please.
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with firefox after the update taht was released for it. im on kubuntu 9.04 64bit
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what issues?
<wawa> hi all. is it possible to edit annotation in okular?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: error launching browser window: no xbl bindings for browser
<avihayb> wawa: I used to deleate them and rewritem from scratch
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: did you restart it?
<Mamarok> avihayb: that's hardly the solution...
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: im trying to do that now
<avihayb> I agree
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: when you have updates of a running app...
<Mamarok> wawa: there is a review tool, but you will have to adapt the settings first
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: would deleting the .mozilla or is it .firefox hidden folder should it fix the issue
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you still didn't tell what version you are tlaking about
<Mamarok> talking*
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: 3.0
<wawa> Mamarok: I'm talking about the review tool. I want to edit remarks I created with that tool. all I can do is editing notes. how can I "adapt the setting" otherwise
<wawa> ?
<Mamarok> wawa: obey DRM regulations is activated by default, remove it
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: and what update was it?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: seems like it was an update to firefox itself and the xul runner
 * Mamarok has seen the xul runner update only
<wawa> Mamarok: do I need to restart okular? do I get to eddit old inline notes?
<Mamarok> wawa: try it, I don't know, usually if you apply the settings on your own document it should work without restarting
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: whats the original version of firefox thats in repos is it 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<Mamarok> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<wawa> Mamarok: I can edit new notes, thanks. I think it can be much better tool then it is today. I hope there is some development
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that is the default, no idea why you have such an old one
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: i have the version listed above i think that was what the update was in addition to the xul runner
<Mamarok> wawa: free software is always work in progress :)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: the 3.0.11 is the version shipped by default
<eagles0513875> is it a possibility that removing the firefox hidden folder would fix the issue
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: of course it is possible, and you should know it since the time...
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> that didnt do it gonna try purge and reinstall
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: seems like there is some other underlying problem here
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: didn't you do a clean instll lately?
<Mamarok> install*
<eagles0513875> ya this is on the clean install
<eagles0513875> after running the updates today
<Mamarok> nothing beta running?
<eagles0513875> nope
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: then I don't know, maybe purge and reinstall solves it
 * Mamarok has no problems here
<eagles0513875> tried that already
<eagles0513875> should i try purge xulrunner
 * eagles0513875 wonders how i broke firefox
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: plugins...
<eagles0513875> none except the flash one from kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: you need to have xulrunner installed for firefox to work right
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, it seems to be a dependency, no?
<eagles0513875> that is strange after purging firefox and reinstalling it didnt seem to pull it as well
<eagles0513875> humm that still didnt fix the issue :(
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: well, then it is not a dependency I guess
<eagles0513875> ok
<Hexagown> Hello guys, I have a pritty big problem, I'v downloaded Kubuntu 9.04, burned it to a cd and booted from it, but in the middle of the installation I get an Error message, saying "input/output failure" or something like that, and then it says, eather its you'r CD thats is borken, or the harddrive, and I'v Tried to burn Kubuntu 7-8 times with diffrent programms and stuffs, so can someone help me out?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: did you check the md4sum of the iso before burning?
<Hexagown> Im pritty new with all this stuffs... what is md4sum?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: that is a checksum of the iso package, to make sure you have a working copy
<Hexagown> In the Kubuntu Iso fime there is a document called md5sum....
<Mamarok> Hexagown: if an iso fails, burning it with different devices doesn't help
<Hexagown> I know, but iv even tried to download it and burned it from another computer, with the same result.
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: you tried using a slower burn speed
<Hexagown> Iv burned it with x8 speed...
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: we talking bout the cd iso or dvd iso here
<Mamarok> Hexagown: you need to check that the number in this text file is the same than the one generated with md5sum *.iso
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: please, I handle it...
<eagles0513875> ok Mamarok
<Mamarok> Hexagown: if the numbers are identical, then the iso is ok
<Mamarok> Hexagown: then burn it with low speed, 4x should do
<Hexagown> Okay, what numbers, becous there is like 1 milion signs in that document, do I need a specially programm to read that file?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: what burning tools did you use?
<Hexagown> In Nero x8 is the slowest...
<Hexagown> Nero v9
<Mamarok> Hexagown: the md5sum file is a text file, you can open it with any text editor
<Mamarok> Hexagown: you can force lower speed, check the settings
<Hexagown> Okay, when I open it, what numbers shall I read?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: but the file contains a lot of numbers, just compare those with the numbers generated with the command md5sum <yourfile>.iso
<Mamarok> Hexagown: normally Nero should offer you the possibilty to check the md5sum of an iso file too
<Mamarok> what iso is it, amd64?
<Hexagown> It's an 32-bit version.
<Hexagown> but I have an amd64 processor...
<Mamarok> the number looks like this:
<Mamarok> 798b8789af2f13bb9687b2ce57f25f9c  Downloads/ISO/kubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Hexagown> 2a7216bf9ae5ad9757f82db8536e6772  ./casper/filesystem.manifest
<Hexagown> ?+
<Hexagown> can't find download in the file.
<Hexagown> Serched in both the iso at the compuer and at the cd.
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: seems like running an fsck check in init 1 fixed the issue
<Mamarok> Hexagown: there is a md5sum file which is available on the server for each iso file
<Mamarok> Hexagown: what is the name of your iso file exactly?
<Hexagown> Yes, Iv found that one in the kubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.
<Hexagown> and the name of that file is: md5sum.txt
<Mamarok> Hexagown: wait, I'll check with the checksum online...
<Hexagown> k
<Mamarok> Hexagown: your md5sum should be 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076
<Hexagown> Is that the first numbers in that file?
<Mamarok> according to this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Mamarok> Hexagown: this is the number for your iso, check the line
<Hexagown> This is the first Symbols in that file,  2a7216bf9ae5ad9757f82db8536e6772
<Mamarok> Hexagown: could you paste the content of your file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL, please?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: there are more than one line, and each gives you the checksum for a particular iso
<Hexagown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194900/
<Hexagown> Think thats it.
<Mamarok> Hexagown: oh, you misunderstood what I said, sorry :)
<Mamarok> Hexagown: are you on Linux right now?
<Hexagown> No, I can't install it.
<Hexagown> So At the moment I use Windows Xp
<Mamarok> Hexagown: ok, so you need to download a tool to read the md5sum, check this website, please:
<Mamarok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<Hexagown> Shall I boot Kubuntu with the cd and drive the "test Version"?
<Hexagown> ah ok
<Mamarok> you should download the Cygwin tool
<Mamarok> Hexagown: but of course you can also check the CD itself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20of%20burnt%20media
<Hexagown> I have winMd5Sum now.
<Mamarok> Hexagown: ok, then check your ISO
<Hexagown> 1 sek.
<Hexagown> Yeap, they are the same, 537a22de1342d5671b7e0070f66a6076
<eagles0513875> !persistent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<eagles0513875> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<federico> alguien esp?
<eagles0513875> !es | federico
<ubottu> federico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hexagown> Do you have anny solution, Hamarok?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: sorry, was afk
<Hexagown> Okay, np :)
<Hexagown> Well, the numbers matched.
<Mamarok> Hexagown: you should check the bunrt media too, see the link I posted above, to be sure there was no burning problem
<Mamarok> burnt* media even
<Hexagown> Witch one of them?
<Hexagown>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20of%20burnt%20media
<Hexagown> ?
<Mamarok> Hexagown: yes
<Hexagown> Hmm, isen't this guide for the Konsole in Linux? or does it work in Windows too?
<Hexagown> Ah, well I'v tried to use "Check for defects" WHen I booted, and it said that it was 1 error.  And it kept being 1 error event tough I burned Kubuntu 8 times...
<Hexagown> Like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck?action=show&redirect=CDIntegrityCheck
<Mamarok> Hexagown: ouch, is there a possibility to get that iso burnt by someone else or get a CD?
<Hexagown> Iv tried it at to computers...
<Mamarok> Hexagown: could well be the drive is the culprit
<Hexagown> the cd driver?
<Mamarok> the drive or the burning software, but Nero usually does integrity checks, no?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: you tell it to verify the cd as it starts burning
<Hexagown> Yes, I think it does.
<Mamarok> Hexagown: of course the media can be a problem too, very cheap CDs are sometimes not recommended
 * Mamarok had quite some problems with cheap CDs
<Hexagown> Okay well, guess those are kind of cheap.
<Hexagown> haha :)
<Mamarok> on a 50 CD pack half were crap :(
<Hexagown> But I have an usb-memmory, is it possible to boot from that?
<Hexagown> outch, well, this is a 50-pack too... Might be the problem...
<Mamarok> Hexagown: yes, of course, if your BIOS supports booting from USB devices
<Hexagown> I have no idea how to make an USB-memmory bootable...
<Hexagown> Okay...
<Mamarok> !usb | Hexagown
<ubottu> Hexagown: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> there you go :)
<Hexagown> Well, can we speak later? Becous I have to go for about 30-45 mins...
<Mamarok> no problem, ping me when you are back :)
<Hexagown> Thnx, Okay see ya, and thnx for the help!
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<mib_evs2l8> e
<avihayb> On kubuntu startup, when it tryes to load the sql deamon, it says it fails, should I be worried?
<ubuntu> you people like KDE4?
<eagles0513875> !ot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mkargar_> hello!how to disable webinterface in Fiber Home modem?(I want create ppp0 connection by pppoeconf,but,i recieve this error!!!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<mkargar_> mkargar:webInterface(in FiberHome) using PPP0 interface!!!
<mkargar_> please help me!!
 * RelookNA is back.
<tsimpson> RelookNA: please disable that
<mkargar_> hello!how to disable webinterface in Fiber Home modem?(I want create ppp0 connection by pppoeconf,but,i recieve this error!!!:http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/192688/
<mkargar_> mkargar:webInterface(in FiberHome) using PPP0 interface!!!
<tsimpson> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<mkargar_> ubottu:hmmm!my problem is ppp0 interface!webinterface in fiber home modem using ppp0 interface!i want disble it!how to?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkargar_> ubottu:i want connection by ADSL modem(PPPOE)!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkargar_> tsimpson:why ppp?
 * Hexagown slaps Mamarok around a bit with a large trout
<Hexagown> hello :)
<tsimpson> mkargar_: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mkargar_> tsimpson:i studied it!!but,my probel not solved!!!
<tsimpson> mkargar_: I haven't used pppoe, you may have better luck asking in #ubuntu (more eyes)
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: just type the name and ping next time
<Hexagown> Okay, sorry.
<Mamarok> Hexagown: ouch, that hurts :(
<mkargar_> tsimpson:ok!
<Mamarok> Hexagown: sorry, afk
<Hexagown> I have a question, if I want to use a USB-memory instead of a CD to get Kubuntu from, how do I do? becous When Iv put the Iso file at the memory, and restart, it wont boot.
<Hexagown> Sorry mate! :D
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Hexagown> ty
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: download unetbootin and point it to othe iso then your usb device it will create the bootable live usb for you. unetbootin there is for both windows and linux
<Mamarok> Hexagown: also, I gave you a link on how to install it on a an USB key earlier
<Hexagown> Okay, thnx, I'll check it out.
<millun> hi
<millun> i have a problem with audio playback - in Skype and Amarok
<Mamarok> millun: on Kubuntu 9.04?
<millun> yeah
<Mamarok> millun: what is the exact problem?
<millun> skype says "problem with audio playback" when i try to call
<millun> Amarok just thinks it is playing the track
<asraniel> i can't install the debug packages for kde 4.3 beta2, is this normal? (kubuntu 9.04)
<Mamarok> millun: you have the codecs installed?
<Mamarok> asraniel: a Qt version problem I think, just be patient
<asraniel> Mamarok: good, just wanted to know if i'm the only one, because testing without debug packages doesn't make that much sense ;-)
<Mamarok> asraniel: some packages are ok, some are not AFAIK
<asraniel> Mamarok: jeah i need kdebase-dbg (i think) for plasma
<millun> sure i got the codecs installed
<millun> mplayer works
<millun> so does VLC
<millun> i've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok> millun: make sure to use the phonon-xine-backend
<millun> i thought i'd get it preinstalled
<millun> anyway, how do i do that?
<Mamarok> millun: go to Systemsettings -> Multimedia, the second tab
<millun> got that
<Mamarok> millun: you do have sound in the first tab when you click on the soundcard test, do you?
<millun> yes
<millun> what's LFE stand for?
<Mamarok> millun: your tracks have regular filenames, no special characters?
<millun> yeah
<Mamarok> LFE where?
<millun> in the mixer
<Mamarok> kmix is sometimes a tad mysterious...
<Mamarok> your master channel is selected correctly, nothing muted?
<Mamarok> millun: forgot to ask, what version of Amarok do you use?
<millun> hold on a second. it for some reason started to work
<Mamarok> millun: great!
<millun> amarok i mean
<millun> skype still gives me "problem with audio playback"
<Mamarok> millun: well, for Skype I can't help, sorry
<millun> i thought so, mamarok
<millun> cheers anyway
<Mamarok> :)
<millun> i just unmuted LFE i think
<Mamarok> the Skype sound settings are very strange, I had to mute stuff for no apparent reason
 * RelookNA_away is away: Gone away for now
<Mamarok> !away > RelookNA_away
<ubottu> RelookNA_away, please see my private message
<edmond> ...
<Mamarok> edmond: do you have a question?
<Yanick_> hi, I have a fr_CA keyboard, and I need to map the spanish n tilde, how can I achieve that?
<Mamarok> Yanick_: it's on the ^key with AltGr on the CH-fr
<Yanick_> Mamarok, what key?
<Mamarok> Yanick_: don't you have a "Accent circonflexe" key?
<Yanick_> pressing AltGr + ^ gives [ for me (as indicated on the keyboard)
<Yanick_> Mamarok, I would map AltGr+n if I could....
<Mamarok> oh, right, that's an azerty keyboard, sorry
<Yanick_> :)
<Mamarok> Yanick_: no visible tilde somewhere?
<Yanick_> nope
<Yanick_> oh
<Yanick_> yeah, on the ; (:) key = AltGr+; => ~
<Mamarok> great :)
<Yanick_> but I can't make ~n out of it
<Mamarok> hm, maybe you need to map the fr-CA with latin?
<Yanick_> no, because then my è is messed up
<Yanick_> (à likewise)
<Mamarok> hm, try some other combinations, eventually just fr plain or does this cause you problems?
<Yanick_> why can't I just map AltGr+n ?
<Yanick_> (and eventually Shit+AltGr+n = N tilde)
<Yanick_> I saw this article : http://simos.info/blog/archives/747 but the app doesn't seem to in the synaptics
<Yanick_> */the/on
<Mamarok> Yanick_: which app?
<Yanick_> Keyboard Layout Editor (KLE)
<Yanick_> or some similar tool as a matter of fact
<Mamarok> Yanick_: there is a link in that blog :) -> http://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/
<Mamarok> hm, let me see for the packages here...
<Mamarok> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Yanick_> Mamarok, I see the link, but I've had bad experiences with installing custom packages (even building from sources), so I was looking for a more "official" solution
<Mamarok> Yanick_: see the links above please
<Yanick_> I'll take a look
<Mamarok> those are the official solutions :)
<Yanick_> keytouch sounds promising
<untitled> if I build a kernel myself, how do I make this fancy bootsplash again?
<xxx1234>  hello i sitting here to my first linus distribution
<xxx1234> how can i hack homepages??
<xxx1234> sorry my english isn very well
<bazhang> !ot | xxx1234
<ubottu> xxx1234: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> xxx1234, that is not supported here
<untitled> bazhang: you know about the bootsplash?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Yanick_> Mamarok, in keytouch editor, how can I retrieve the current keyboard layout? I got a blank map (new) keymap
<Mamarok> Yanick_: wait, will have to try myself :)
<ShishKabab> Hello. I'd like to install Kubuntu on an old PC that doesn't boot from CD (it says something about the boot sector being corrupted) and doesn't have a floppy disk drive. How do I do that? The PC does have an option to boot from network, but I don't know how it works...
 * RelookNA is back.
<chaos2fu> ShishKabab have u set in bios to boot first from the cd?
<chaos2fu> it sounds like the computer is trying to boot from harddrive first...:-(
<Mamarok> Yanick_: the editor is only to creat new maps, so it's normal that it is blank I guess
<Mamarok> Yanick_: wouldn't keytouch be more appropriate?
<ShishKabab> chaos2fu: Yes, and the second boot option is HDD (which contains Windows XP).
<Yanick_> Mamarok, It might, I just wasn't sure how to map new keys, I'll taka a look again. But If I could, I would save my layout and send it to http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/keyboards_dell.php 's listing
<Yanick_> I have an XPS 16
<Yanick_> ... since it is not official
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<Yanick_> Mamarok, actually, my keyboard isn't even listed in keytouch editor
<Yanick_> Mamarok, so, I wanted to import the current layout and save it appropriately
<Mamarok> Yanick_: hm, that's a problem then, did you try the Keyboard&Mouse settings or the regional settings first?
<Yanick_> yes, but that doesn't solve my original problem of mapping AltGr+n to n tilde
<Mamarok> Yanick_: well, did you tr< playing with the fr-xx options of the keyboard? it worked for me
 * Mamarok has a CH keyboard with fr and de layout
<Yanick_> Mamarok, what do you mean by "playing with the fr-xx options"?
<Mamarok> the default fr keyboard should allow the ñ
<Mamarok> Yanick_: in the region settings, add another layout and try the ñ
<Yanick_> Mamarok, I don't want to change the layout, because every other layout does not correspond to my keys (ex: another layout doesn't map { like where it is right now)
<Yanick_> the current layout is the correct one, and none other is
<Yanick_> but I don't have the n tilde
<Yanick_> and my keyboard is not listed in keytouch
<Yanick_> so how can I import it into keytouch? current mapping
<Mamarok> hm, no idea, never tried that
<Yanick_> in other word, how can I create a new keytouch file based on the current layout?
<Yanick_> :)
<Yanick_> the current implementation of keytouch is 1) import an already made file, or 2) create a new one from scratch. There's no 3) create a new one based on current mappings
<ShishKabab> Anyone: No solutions? I already have Windows installed. Can't I install Kubuntu from there?
<waltzingalong> ShishKabab: yes. wubi is one such route
<ShishKabab> waltzingalong: I thought that Wubi only installs inside Windows. I'd like to replace Windows with Kubuntu.
<Dragnslcr> Wubi creates a virtual disk within the Windows filesystem, then adds an option to the Windows boot menu, so it's basically a dual-boot system
<Dragnslcr> If you want to just wipe out Windows completely, you can just install Kubuntu normally
<waltzingalong> ShishKabab: ie installing from a desktop/alternate cd. the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide mentions getting rid of windows entirely from an existing wubi installation.
<ShishKabab> waltzingalong: That's the problem: the PC can't boot from a CD and doesn't have a floppy drive. I'll look into the guide you gave me. Thanks!
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, i'm on kubuntu 9.04 and using firefox as browser. I've installed the gtk-qt-engine and applied that KDE should also render the default theme in gtk apps, but what i got now, is something that looks like the oxygene theme, but fails all the time. Flaws everywhere like disappering scrollbar that reappears when i scrollagain. Is there a better way to make firefox look like KDE Oxygene theme?
<Mamarok> ChrisBuchholz: there is a plugin awailable IIRC
<ChrisBuchholz> IIRC?
<Mamarok> If I Remeember Correctly :)
<Mamarok> -e
<ChrisBuchholz> oh - can you find it for me, or guide me to where i should look for it?
<Mamarok> ChrisBuchholz: just use the add plugins link and search for Oxygen or KDE4
<ChrisBuchholz> oh, you mean like an addon to firefox? I 've tried a few, but none of them looks great at all!
<Mamarok> ChrisBuchholz: there is one made by Harald Sitter that looks quite ok here, but the problem still is that Firefox uses another codebase, so don't expect miracles
<yakuzi> what i don't like is the following..even if you choose the unbranded firefox, it install a lot of gnome stuff i didn't ask for? (like synaptic)
<Mamarok> yakuzi: reead what I said above :)
<Mamarok> and firefox will not install synaptic AFAIK
<ChrisBuchholz> mamarok: where did you find it? I can't find anything made by harald sitter. Whats the name of the theme?
<Mamarok> ChrisBuchholz: wait, I'll check
<Yanick_> when I press "Previous" (prev track) it increases the volume :P how can I fix that?
<Mamarok> ChrisBuchholz: it's called KDE4 + Firefox3, but will not work with Firefox 3.5 aka Shirteoko
<Mamarok> Yanick_: systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse
<ChrisBuchholz> okay, i'll try it
<yakuzi> well Mamarok it installed a lot of gnome stuff instead of the browser only...
<Mamarok> yakuzi: again, that *is* normal as it is a GTK app...
<Yanick_> Mamarok, where is the config file for that?
<Mamarok> Yanick_: hm, must be something sound related, check in the list on the top
<Mamarok> global keyboard shortcuts, try the Amarok settings
<ShishKabab> waltzingalong: I'm beginning this PC is done for. I can't even boot into Windows anymore. I get a BSOD at startup saying UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. The PC does have a network boot option. Do you happen to know anything about that?
<yakuzi> well maybe so...but still then i don't need add/remove packages, software sources and Synaptic...and it is there because i see it in my K menu
<Yanick_> Mamarok, it's not a sound related problem, or I don't know where it is defined
<Mamarok> yakuzi: sorry, don't get it, what is wrong?
<Mamarok> Yanick_: you can change the shortcuts there, just have a look, there are quite a few apps with shortcuts and I don't know everything by heart...
<yakuzi> well, i just installed the abrowser version of firefox...still i get: firefox, the abrowser, syntaptic (i don't need that...even with GTK...)
<Mamarok> well, why do you download the abrowser then?
<Mamarok> just take firefox
<Yanick_> Mamarok, perhaps the mapping to "Volume up" is wrong or something, because even remapping them all (all that I can find with Prev track or volume up) doesn't change a thing, pressing on Prev track increase the volume
<yakuzi> i choose the abrowser to make sure i don't get any gnome stuff... and still it is there
<Yanick_> Mamarok, do you know where the config file is located for the shortcut keys?
<Mamarok> yakuzi: ... did you really understand what I said? GTK+ = Gnome, so if you download a GTK based browser you get Gnome stuff, and abrowser is as much GTK than everything else
<Yanick_> Mamarok, plus, I don't even have kopete installed, why is it still there in the kde components?
<Mamarok> just download the firefox-3.0 package, it will only give you the libraries
<yakuzi> yes i know...but then again, it doesn't need synaptic....
<Mamarok> Yanick_: these are default settings from KDE, just ignore it then if you don't hae it
<Mamarok> yakuzi: firefox-3.0 doesn't have a synaptic dependency here...
<Mamarok> yakuzi: and if you don't want any Gnome stuff, then don't use firefox there is konqueror, works fine here....
<yakuzi> well i prefer firefox, nut it seems it was enough to manualy de-install synaptic...maybe a small mistake or something, stuff is gone now, but i still have firefox :p
<Mamarok> ok, need some food now
<Yanick_> Mamarok, do you know where is the config file for the keyboard layouts and key mappings (not a gui, the actual files)
<Mamarok> Yanick_: check the .kde/share/config/ files
<Yanick_> Mamarok, thanks
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<Yanick_> :/
<Yanick_> I cannot file any file that would suggest keyboard mapping in ~/.kde/share/config
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f348b2700 <-- can anyone help me? I have squashfs-tools version 3.3 installed
<Yanick_> there is the kglobalshortcutsrc, but that won't fixe the keyboard mapping of the "Prev"
<Yanick_> why are there so many accounts for the Ubuntu site: Ubuntu forum, Ubuntu launchpad, Ubuntu FAQ, .....
<Yanick_> ???
<Mamarok> Yanick_: those are very different things, why do you ask?
<Yanick_> I want to ask a question there
<Mamarok> Yanick_: use the forums then, but if it is KDE related, ou should sue the Kubuntu forums
<Yanick_> I want to know where is the file to change if I want to change a keyboard mapping? /etc/X11/xkb/base.xml doesn't seem to be what I want
<Mamarok> use*
<Mamarok> Yanick_: but search and google first, you might well find it without having to ask
<Yanick_> I did search for the past two hours
<Yanick_> the only relevant post I've seen is this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1943304 but it does not involve a configuration file (maybe I missed something...)
<Mamarok> Yanick_: ask in #ubuntu, there are many more eyes
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Kira_Light> I have problems with ktorrent always displaying the torrent file list. I have the command to execute as [ktorrent --silent %i -caption "%c" %u] but the file list keeps comming up instead of starting the torrent automatically. Any ideas?
<desti> is there any kind of kubuntu netbook edition?
<eagles0513875> desti: yes there is
<eagles0513875> desti: let me get the link for you
<eagles0513875> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<arturo> there is a spanish  kubuntu channel?
<eagles0513875> !es | arturo
<ubottu> arturo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arturo> ok.. tnsk
<arturo> tnks
<eagles0513875> no problem artu
<eagles0513875> arturo:
<eagles0513875> desti: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<drurew> typically , where would mail sent to "root" be located ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, i was wondering if it is possible to get some kind of "you are know on desktop X" when you switch desktop? Like you know it from compiz and so on?
<eagles0513875> drurew: /var/mail
<Kira_Light> ktorrent --silent %i -caption "%c" %u is still displaying the torrent file list instead of starting the torrent automatically. Any ideas?
<JuJuBee> Anybody using a palm treo 700p with kpilot / jpilot successfully?
<Guest3101> does anybody know whyi dont a mac address when i am using nmap?
<JuJuBee> I believe nmap uses layer 3 protocols to gather info
<ChrisBuchholz> aint no way to get a notification of which desktop i've switched too?
<ChrisBuchholz> to*
<theuser1>  i installed windows and the grub menu at boot is gone. what should i do now?
<Mamarok> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mamarok> theuser1: see the link above :)
<theuser1> thx
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<mjobin> i upgraded to Karmic, but i do not have plasmapkg binary anymore....
<Mamarok> mjobin: karmic is alpha software...
<lyuis> привет народ, у меня вопрос, аналог супер карамба для кубунту в гном как зовут ?
<ign0ramus> hey, has anyone come across a file, that despite proper ownership and permissions, cannot be moved/copied/deleted/etc?
<edward_> hola buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un ubuntu en mi minilapto siragon ml1010
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, deleting (rm -rf namoffile) doesn't work ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, not even that :(
<BluesKaj> hmm , that's one I haven't encountred yet
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, its my /proc/mtrr file, which should be modified to enable write-combining, but nothing i've done will let me touch it
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, me neither.  I've changed ownership to my user, even chmod'd it 777, and i get 'permission' denied no matter what i try to do with it
<ign0ramus> user@lappy:/proc$ sudo rm -Rf mtrr  > rm: cannot remove `mtrr': Operation not permitted
<BluesKaj>  /proc/mtrr , what do you use to it with ?
<BluesKaj> open
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, it's a memory allocation table that's used among other things, for graphics
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, as part of jaunty's Intel graphics suckfest, it's good to add a line to this file for better memory management, but i can't do a damn thing with it... i've never seen this before
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, kate as superuser can open it, but can't save
<mjobin> Mamarok: do you think I am ignoring this ? does alpha means we should not talk about it ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i've had some probs with ffmpeg not quitting encode/decode after running /transferring files with pyTivo to the tivo on our LAN. It uses 80% of memory and 100% cpu
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<Zorael> Is there an "official" way to remove the cashew on the desktop when widgets are locked? Like with http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009 except without downloading an external binary widget.
<valgaav> Zorael: AFAIK no such way, at least in kde 4.2
<rgarcia> Hi there! Does anybody know any program that's possible to change things in *.pdf format?
<ubuntu> hello
<rgarcia> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<eagles0513875> rgarcia: pdfedit
<eagles0513875> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<rgarcia> thnaks a lot eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> no problem
<Laeborg> hmm when I move a contact in kopete it isn't moved next time I sign in
<rgarcia> eagles0513875: please take a look on what happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/195083/
<eagles0513875> rgarcia: run this command sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<rgarcia> br archive is not working
<eagles0513875> it could be that you just need to update
<rgarcia> but even updating it can't connect to br archive
<eagles0513875> try use different servers instead of the br ones maybe the main servers
<rgarcia> ok..let me try
<rgarcia> now it's ok....i tried us.archive
<rgarcia> thanks a lot eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> no problem rgarcia did it work
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor ...................... plz help
<rgarcia> yes...well...but now i have another problem...when i select any text, for me appear weard characteres...
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to change the color of the text in those popups that you get when you hover over something (like urls) (cant remember what they are called)
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor ...................... plz help
<DarkriftX> repeating your question twice in 5 minutes will get you ignored
<OrEvA> darkriftx : there is no display on the sides
<cuznt> kde4.2.2 wifi tends to drift. or I lose connection is there a way to "lock" in a signal better?
<cuznt> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cuznt> botsnacK!
<cuznt> crap
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<eagles0513875> hehhe
 * cuznt forgets which irc he is using
<eagles0513875> cuznt: just watch the language if you dont mind
<OrEvA> I changed my monitor from 17" CRT to 19" LCD and now I am not able to use the full view of my monitor ...................... plz help
<DarkriftX> where does kde 3x store its color scheme files?
<Hexagown> Hello guys, I did a pritty stupid misstake, I accedently removed the panel, at the bottom, and I can't mannige to reset it agan...
<arkanabar_> Is the cashew still in the upper right corner?
<Hexagown> I'v found almost all the buttons I need, but I can't find the buttun that shows what windows I have running... can someone help me?
<Hexagown> Yes it is.
<arkanabar_> Ah.  So you're looking for a Task Manager widget for your panel, yes?
<Hexagown> Thiks so...
<Hexagown> think*
<Hexagown> Now I have no idea what programs running, if I dont use Alt+tab...
<arkanabar_> I wish to make sure I am understanding you correctly:  you have a panel, but no Task Manager in it.
<Hexagown> Yes.
<Laeborg> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181709 - i have this problem too
<arkanabar_> Hexagown: I just tried right-clicking the panel cashew, selecting "Add widgets", put "Task" into the search box, and "Task Manager" came up.  Try that.
<arkanabar_> me, I'd like to know how to find the sha256 hash on a file.
<Hexagown> Ahh!! Iv looked for that one for 30 mins, and dident saw it haha, thnx for help
<arkanabar_> Search is good.  I needed the search to find it too ;^)
<Hexagown> ye, ur right :) ty for help
<arkanabar_> How do I compute the SHA256 hash of a file?
<pandemonium> hi people
<HalphaZ> hello
<HalphaZ> how can I share a folder on kubuntu?
<myself> is there a deb package anywhere for ktorrent 3.2.2 that came out on the 1st?
<Zorael> ign0ramus: If you're still wondering, you only need to pipe the write-combining line to mtrr, not edit it
<Zorael> well, pipe and pipe, output with >
<Zorael> e.g "echo base=0xc0000000 size=0x10000000 type=write-combining > /proc/mtrr"
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i did "echo "base=0xe0000000 size=0x10000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr"
<Zorael> ign0ramus: worked?
<ign0ramus> Zorael, so, yeah, pretty much the same thing :)
<ign0ramus> Zorael, yup
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i still got an error message, but the entry has been successfully added.  not sure why, but it works
<dthacker> myself: you can search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Does the base and size match your lspci output?
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i believe so... i did this when i first installed jaunty, and then removed it for some reason.  I remember i had to do some calculations
<ign0ramus> Zorael, what would i be grepping for to double check?
<TMKCodes_> Hey, how i can make the clock of kubuntu show 24h clock and not 12h?
<Zorael> ign0ramus: lspci | grep VGA, note slot address (like 00:02:0)
<Zorael> ign0ramus: then sudo lspci -vs <address>
<ign0ramus> Zorael, http://pastebin.com/m10896476
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes_, try Regional and Language in System Settings.  Should be an option for time format
<Zorael> ign0ramus: so "echo base=0xd0000000 size=0x10000000 type=write-combining > /proc/mtrr"
<ign0ramus> Zorael, now i get "permission denied" with or without sudo...
<TMKCodes_> ign0ramus: no there is not.
<Zorael> ign0ramus: well, sudo doesn't really work with echo, you need to do it as su
<Zorael> ign0ramus: or with tee
<ign0ramus> Zorael, sudo -i ?
<Zorael> ign0ramus: echo base=0xd0000000 size=0x10000000 type=write-combining | sudo tee /proc/mtrr
<TMKCodes_> ign0ramus: sorry there is
<ign0ramus> TMKCodes_, glad you found it :)
<ign0ramus> Zorael, that worked.  now how to take out the erroneous line?
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Not sure. Reboot. :3
<ign0ramus> Zorael, haha.  brb.
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i think we're in business now! http://pastebin.com/m26920033
<ign0ramus> Zorael, so i no longer need this script?  http://pastebin.com/m368661d9
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there. What's the new issue?
<ign0ramus> draik, not necessarily new... just jaunty's regressions with intel graphics.  'fixing' mtrr helps in this aspect.
<ign0ramus> draik, but i've echo'd a new line (courteousy of Zorael) into /proc/mtrr, but i'm wondering if the setting will stick
<ign0ramus> draik, i've been using a persistent (/etc/init.d) script to make this a 'permanent' change, but i'm wondering if i still need it now
<draik> You may, but I honestly wouldn't know.
<ign0ramus> draik, well since the script provides the same line we've manually added, there's no conflict, and thus i guess no reason to get rid of the script.  although i may gain 0.003 seconds on boot time by removing it ;)
<ign0ramus> draik, speaking of scripts... i have one for you
<draik> DCC it on over, ign0ramus
<draik> Got it. Just a sec
<draik> I just cat the script. Nicely done, ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> draik, its just a heavily modified script i'd found somewhere and basically just used the correct mencoder settings for my purposes
<ign0ramus> draik, but thanks
<draik> You're welcome, ign0ramus
<draik> I'm getting into MySQL now. Not that I'm done with bash scripting, but I don't have much else to script at this time.
<ign0ramus> draik, so my question is this: i need .avi for it to play on the Zen.  If input is 'file.mk4', output will be 'file.mk4.avi'.  it will still work, but can i strip the original extension?
<draik> Yes, you should be able to specify. Let me get KATE on this
<draik> I'm looking at the last line. You have it set to $OUTPUT.avi, that's always going to be file.ext.avi. Why not use $FILENAME.avi ?
<draik> Never mind. That will produce the same thing.
<ign0ramus> draik, i'm pretty sure i tried that too :(
<TMKCodes> yeah, because file name cant have .
<draik> All I can suggest then would be to append a line for 'mv'
<ign0ramus> draik, as you know, i'm still new to bash/shell scripts (i actually started really learning working on your a few weeks ago), and this is the one thing i can't get just yet
<ign0ramus> draik, using what parameters?
<draik> mv $OUTPUT.avi $UserInput.avi
<draik> You have to cut out the extension from $OUTPUT (I think 'cut' can do it) and then use it as a diff variable for the rename.
<ign0ramus> draik, that makes perfect sense - i just have to do some more reading then ;)
<draik> Let me do some quick research and I'll get back to you about it.
<ign0ramus> draik, cool
<ign0ramus> draik, would a modified version of this work? http://pastebin.com/m2d316319
<draik> Yes.
<draik> You may even append that for now
<ign0ramus> draik, nice. i just have to go through and make the variables relevant to my script.
<ign0ramus> draik, using that script though, wouldn't it only accept one extension type as an input? I'm ok with a single extension output (.avi), but I'm not sure this would cover .mpeg, .mk4, etc...
<draik> Let me double-check
<ign0ramus> draik, in other words, it seems you have to specify a single extension for input, whereas my script must be adaptable for many types of video files
<draik> Right
<ign0ramus> draik, that's good for like batch renaming i guess, but not very adaptable for what i'm looking for.  'cut' is probably what i need.
<liz2> ok so I reinstalled kubuntu hardy and now on the first boot up on sign in the screen is distorted (have to turn it off then back on for it to work properly), any ideas??
<liz2> also it doesn't show a splash screen anymore
<ign0ramus> liz2, did you check xorg or kdm logs?
<liz2> no, how does one do that?
<ign0ramus> liz2, 'kate /var/log/kdm.log'
<draik> ign0ramus: No, cut is for within files, not filenames. Looking at something else
<ign0ramus> draik, gotcha
<liz2> I'll check right now
<draik> ign0ramus: I'm looking into 'sed' right now
<ign0ramus> draik, O_o
<ign0ramus> draik, better you than me.
<draik> ign0ramus: :
<draik> :)
<liz2> ign0ramus: what do I look for?
<ign0ramus> liz2, any errors related to display or graphics
<liz2> (EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID.
<liz2> (EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<liz2> that's the only error I can see
<ign0ramus> liz2, is kdm the only thing that is distorted?
<liz2> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown
<liz2> missed that one
<liz2> the sign in screen is the only thing, can't sign in w/o turning off/on the monitor again
<ign0ramus> liz2, you just turn off the monitor? not the computer?
<liz2> ign0ramus: just the monitor, then everything works fine, like right now
<ign0ramus> liz2, very strange.  let me see if there's anything i can find.  is it an lcd monitor?
<liz2> yes
<ign0ramus> liz2, ok.
<ign0ramus> liz2, i don't see anything about this... i would imagine that the correct settings are applied at boot, since you haven't changed them and everything is working fine.  I honestly have no clue what turning the monitor off/on would change.
<ign0ramus> liz2, and you said splash is no longer there... do you mean the usplash screen?
<liz2> ign0ramus: yes, splash is no longer working, I don't even see the settings for it in System Settings
<ign0ramus> !splash | liz2
<ubottu> liz2: To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<bewofthe> crap is considered bad language? i am then sorry
<ign0ramus> well, that wasn't helpful :|
<liz2> lol
<liz2> I always have weird issues w/my pc
<ign0ramus> liz2, kde 3 or 4?
<liz2> kde3.5.9
<ign0ramus> liz2, and not listed in kcontrol either?
<liz2> hmm... forgot to go there
<ign0ramus> liz2, not too hopeful, but maybe...
 * ign0ramus misses 3.5.x
<liz2> :-P I'll check now
<slow-motion> hi
<ign0ramus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<liz2> ign0ramus: expectadly, not in kcontrol either lol
<ign0ramus> liz2, do you have 'ksplash' installed?
<ign0ramus> liz2, and possibly 'ksplash-engine-moodin'
<liz2> ign0ramus: don't know, would have thought those were default installs
<ign0ramus> liz2, me too, but somethings obviously missing :P
<ign0ramus> brb
<hunter> sdaf
<Guest83612> why i can not install anything anymore from my desktop, always a failor. could not find
<Guest83612> someone an idea?
<uga> Guest83612: do you have a proxy for networking?
<Mamarok> Guest83612: what do you mean, you can not install?
<Guest83612> no, an router..
<liz2> Guest83612: I know that through console you have to cd to where you have the application you wish to install, other than that don't know
<Guest83612> well, i have a tar pacage on desktop and try to install it, but its not working
<uga> Guest83612: a tar file isn't an installable file in general. Is it a build file?
<uga> ie, configure; make; make install
<uga> or just something like install click and goes installing
<liz2> Guest83612: and configure, make, make install is done through a terminal (konsole)
<uga> liz2: please notice that the desktop in kde4 is no more a desktop...
<uga> so we should first discover what exactly he's trying to do
<uga> s/no more a desktop/no more a folder
<liz2> uga: oh ok, don't know anything of kde4 lol
<Guest83612> yes
<uga> Guest83612: the desktop in the newer kubuntu versions isn't a normal folder. You should better put that file somewhere like home, and check there
<uga> Guest83612: also, building apps from source isn't the best thing I'd suggest, unless you know your system very well. May we know what app you're trying to install?
<|MaSa69|> kde4 haves desktop if u make it use folder view, and *.tar file is packed, u have to unpack it fisrt...
<Guest83612> ipcop-1.4.21-sources.tgz
<korneliorogelio> hi all... i have a problem with widgets i cant arrange them as i want, when i move them they automaticaly order like they want! is it a bug or im doing something wrong?
<uga> Guest83612: afaik ipcop is a whole linux distribution
<ign0ramus> uga, that package is just the firewall, but makes you wonder whats wrong with all the other gui firewalls out there...
<uga> ahk
<ign0ramus> uga, *i think*
<ign0ramus> Guest83612, are you just looking for a gui for firewall?
<Guest83612> aha, exact
<uga> Guest83612: you should copy it to your home directory in dolphin. Then open konsole, and type "tar -zxvf    ipcop-1.4.21-sources.tg"
<uga> argh!
<uga> tar -zxvf ipcop-1.4.21-sources.tgz
<Guest83612> ok. let me tr
<Guest83612> try
<uga> ign0ramus: guarddog?
<ign0ramus> uga, exactly what i was thinking.  good app, and mature.
<uga> ign0ramus: I had trouble in the past (it wasn't obbeying to non-basic settings), but should work fine now
<ign0ramus> uga, bad guarddog!
<Mamarok> Guest83612: did you search the repositories first for that package?
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, ipcop isn't in the repos... but tons of other good gui's are...
<Mamarok> uga: always suggest packages from the repos first, please
<Mamarok> have to restart my screen session, running wild, brb
<uga> Mamarok: I didn't suggest the pack. Alaways check the backlog, please =)
<uga> he wanted to install _that_ pack
<liz2> ign0ramus: I'd like to thank you, didn't have the ksplash installed, hopefully that solves the issue :)
<ign0ramus> liz2, don't thank me until it works :D ... also, you may need the moodin package i mentioned before
<Guest83612> i cant. mo rights
<Mamarok> uga: I know, but if soembody comes with a request for hepl with outside packages, try finding an equivalent in the repos first, we do not usually support packages that are not in the official repos
<liz2> ign0ramus: ok... and I installed both you mentioned :)
<ign0ramus> liz2, good luck! :)
<uga> uhm. pedantic support ;)
<uga> Mamarok: so we cannot support on OOo 3.1, nor mp3 playing, and how to install commercial apps that support ubuntu?
<uga> because neither is in the official repos
<Mamarok> uga: official = main universe multiverse restricted :)
<uga> Mamarok: medibuntu too?
<Mamarok> uga: in doubt, check the factoids of the bot
<Mamarok> !factoids | uga
<ubottu> uga: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<uga> Mamarok: thanks, I know how to use the bot, more or less
<Ralf_J> lol, that's a funny IRC info system :D
<uga> Mamarok: imvho, kubuntu needs a modded kopete
<uga> one that logs into correct language channels
<uga> one with buttons that offer help
<uga> and instructs them on asking questions (in a proffessional fashioned gui... you know... describe your problem:)
<uga> irc won't do
<uga> they won't know /join, and they won't know that there's extra channels for each language, and they won't know using the bots, etc etc
<uga> well, more importantly, I see too many nicks here named "kubuntu"
<Mamarok> uga: kopete is not an irc client, Quassel is default in Jaunty and opens this channel here
<Mamarok> also, there is pretty much always somebody around who can and do help, but having the bot in mind is recommended :)
<InforMed> Konversation alpha 3 is better then Quassel!
<ign0ramus> InforMed, hear hear!
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, does amarok 2 have last.fm fingerprinting yet?
<uga> Mamarok: kopete can do as irc client, but read again... I said jabber
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: not yet, you should ask in #amarok, check with lfranchi
<draik_> ign0ramus: Internet took a dump on my desktop, like usual, so I'm sitting out the search for now. I think you're ok with the script you posted for changing the extension.
<uga> Mamarok: I'm not complaining about irc clients, I'm complaining about irc not being the best support line
<abcuser> need help. using live cd to recover grup after it has been lost when i installed windows xp. grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<abcuser> Error 15: File not found
<Mamarok> uga: and jabber is easier to set up than an irc client with a preconfigured default channel?
<uga> Mamarok: yups
<ign0ramus> draik_, thanks draik.  i have to go soon anyway... already 3:30 here and i haven't done anything today ;)
<draik_> Same here
<uga> Mamarok: easier than setting up msn I'd say, and all users do that
<Mamarok> !mbr | abcuser
<ubottu> abcuser: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<abcuser> Mamarok:  iam using that link. having an error
<ign0ramus> abcuser, do: "find /grub/stage1"
<Mamarok> uga: well, the default IRC clients all have preconfigured channels, then we filter for languages if needed
<uga> join #kubuntu-es
<uga> ah, no funciona
<uga> cómo va esto?
<FloodBotK1> uga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uga> sigh, quién es FloodBot
<Mamarok> !as | uga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as
<uga> Mamarok: a sample
<Mamarok> !es | uga
<ubottu> uga: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> sry
<uga> Mamarok: 20 lines and a bot wasted =)
<uga> irc is unfriendly
<jan_> hi@all
<abcuser> ign0ramus:  grub> find /grub/stage1
<abcuser> Error 15: File not found
<Mamarok> uga: but if you would like to offer that to be included in future releases, go on Launchpad blueprint and send it to the devs
<ign0ramus> hi@jan_
<uga> Mamarok: what's that "punctuation" complaint?
<jan_> i have a problem; i have a playlist in *.lst format
<uga> Mamarok: maybe this summer that I'll be bored, I'll do some coding ;)
<jan_> i need to convert is to m3u or something
<Mamarok> uga: what do you mean?
<jan_> the playlist have this format:
<jan_> path|some extra infos|extra infos|blablalbla|balbal|
<uga> Mamarok: ah, I misread the bot "don't use Enter as punctuation"
<jan_> so only the path is relevant
<jan_> how can i regex this?
<jan_> or how can i extract tha path
<jan_> of that playlist?
<Mamarok> janm second, let me catch up
<Mamarok> jan_: a *.m3u playlist is just a text file with URLs :)
<jan_> yes. i know
<jan_> thats the nice thing
<abcuser> grub> find /grub/stage1
<abcuser> Error 15: File not found
<jan_> so i need to extract the path from the *.lst to create a m3u list
<Mamarok> so if your *.lst has realtive path, just remove the rest
<jan_> the nice thing is, there is a delimiter
<jan_> yes
<jan_> but its a long list
<jan_> i need to do it automatically
<jan_> with what? :)
<FloodBotK1> jan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> jan_: well, I'm not the person to ask for a script, sorry
<jan_> :) yes, sure no problem
<Mamarok> jan_: the bot means: that would have found space on one line :)
<Mamarok> uga: irc is the default media in *ubuntu, nobody uses jabber
<Mamarok> uga: else, there are the forums and the help pages
<uga> Mamarok: irc is the default media for developers and experienced users
<uga> who knows how many users are out there that don't know about this support line
<Mamarok> uga: *sigh* don't be stubborn, please
<uga> not trying to. You know how long it took me first time joining irc?
<ign0ramus> abcuser, if you exit the grub prompt, and do "cd /boot/grub" and then "ls -o", do you see a Stage1?
<uga> and I'm not supposed to be a computer-agnostic person
<Mamarok> uga: I tell you what is default, so don't argue and respect the channel rules I told you
<Mamarok> uga: everthing else goes to dev mailinglists and Launchpad blueprints, not here, period.
<uga> Mamarok: ah? what channel rules am I breaking, and I'm not arguing. I said I could do some code and help
<uga> Mamarok: and sorry, I don't know what those blueprints are
<uga> semicolon ;)
<Mamarok> uga: ok, then just let's stop that discussion, as it doesn't belong here anyway...
<Mamarok> !blueprints > uga
<ubottu> uga, please see my private message
<uga> cheers
<ssrat> hello
<vbgunz> man I just found something that stole my mouse from kubuntu --> http://2006.1-click.jp/ ... dont go there unless you prepared to possibly kill nspluginviewer and possibly restart kwin
<vbgunz> I visited in konqueror 4.2.2
<uga> vbgunz: what are the steps to follow?
<uga> vbgunz: works fine here (kde 4.3 svn though)
<uga> cool flash =)
<uga> using flash player 10
<Mamarok> vbgunz: not the right place to post that in a support channel...
<vbgunz> all I did was click on the link through reddit -> http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/8rxy6/japanese_are_fucking_awesome/ ... using konqueror 4.2.2 and my mouse pointer suddenly just disappeared... I had no mouse pointer at all
<Mamarok> vbgunz: please, don't...
<vbgunz> I then killed nspluginviewer and that gave me my mouse pointer back *but* then kwin became unresponsive
<vbgunz> Mamarok: I have no idea what the link is for except that it killed my my mouse pointer using konqueror 4.2.2
<vbgunz> Mamarok: the link is offensive?
<Mamarok> vbgunz: well, it doesn't belong in a support channel, that's all, so don't post stuff that cn break things for others here
<Mamarok> can*
<vbgunz> hmm,  I clicked it again. it seemed to work this time. the first must have been a fluke. by the way my first post says dont click unless you prepared to kill nspluginviewer and restart kwin
<uga> Mamarok: he asked for help on that bug. if somebody can reproduce, maybe he can have that bug properly documented (may affect several gfx cards)
<uga> and he warned that it could cause crashes
<uga> I think that's okay
<Mamarok> *sigh*
 * uga hands Mamarok choc cookies
<uga> unfortunately I cannot reproduce on my system
<vbgunz> I'll try again
<Mamarok> uga: there is a policy not to post stuff than can break things for others unless you are requested to do so for support...
<uga> Mamarok: and all users are pointed to those policies when they join this channel? because I don't know them
<vbgunz> man I cannot do it again
<vbgunz> my mouse in 4 years never jsut disappeared like that. I really thought right away the site had somehow got a hold of my mouse and hid it
<joshhhhhh> hi
<shaun> hello ppl
<compilerwriter> Color me officially confused.
<compilerwriter> I tried to do a backup and then a clean install of Jaunty.  Now somehow my machine is working again in a manner of speaking.  Now I don't even know for sure which version of Kubuntu I am running.
<Walzmyn> !myth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<Walzmyn> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<compilerwriter> well /etc/issue says I am using 9.04  so I must have somehow half-ass upgraded.  I don't quite get it.
<xnox> It's very hard for me to decide what applications to use, so I tend to stick to default. With recent rumblings about Mono I got very confused and started to look for alternatives. So I have switched to kubuntu.
<xnox> Thank you all very much for INCREDIBLE distribution. Which has eye-candy without compiz headackes and a lot of amazing apps
 * xnox is a happy kubuntu users. So long gnome. I might give you a spin by the time gnome 3.6 is ready. Gnome3 have fun katching up with kde4
<Zorael> How do I send a dbus command to plasma-desktop to shut itself down or restart?
<DsBoy> what is the diverent with kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Walex> DsBoy: by default Kubuntu installs KDE instead of GNOME.
<DsBoy> ?
<DsBoy> tht meann
<DsBoy>   
<bazhang> !kde > DsBoy
<ubottu> DsBoy, please see my private message
<bazhang> !gnome > DsBoy
<DsBoy> ty
<DsBoy> !gnome > dsboy
<ubottu> DsBoy, please see my private message
<DsBoy> :P
<zorael_> Has anyone managed to install the I Hate The Cashew widget (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009)?
<brk> hello world
<Philip5> zorael_: i use that plasma widget to remove the cashew
<Philip5> zorael_: i use that plasma widget to remove the cashew
<zorael_> Philip5: How did you install it? I compiled it and did make install, but it doesn't show up in the list
<Philip5> zorael_: i even have a deb package of it for jaunty
<zorael_> Philip5: You do? Where'd you find that?
<Philip5> zorael_: i made it... you can find it in my repo under jaunty at this site: http://philip.magicalforest.se
<Philip5> zorael_: if you grabb the source there you can even see the parameters used
<Philip5> or just grab the package if you like
<zorael_> Philip5: Awesome, thanks
<Philip5> zorael_: np
<Philip5> zorael_: let me know if there are any problems but there shouldn't be any
<zorael_> Philip5: file conflict, upgrade failed
<zorael_> Philip5: libqtscriptbindings1 from some ppa I use, it seems
<nikitis> Hey guys, when i log in as my main user, my keyboard quits working after password entry.  But it works on other users,  Anyone know why this would happen?
<nikitis> Like it's dead, and I brought up the virtual keyboard, and tried to type on that, and keys wouldn't stroke
<Philip5> zorael_: are you using the amarok repo with libqtscriptbindings1? i have latest amarok on my repo too but use the debian naming och qtscript instead of that one in the amarok repo
<zorael_> Philip5: I think it's from one of the kubuntu ppas, yeah. Any easy way to tell which? apt-cache policy just says "ppa.launchpad.net".
<cwiedel> can someone help me edit my fstab so my nfs share mounts on boot?
<Philip5> zorael_: i don't know why it have that naming in the ppa and not follow debians naming
<zorael_> mmkay.
<cwiedel> http://pastebin.com/m413a4102
<cwiedel> thats my fstab file. What am I doing wrong?
<Kira_Light> ktorrent --silent %i -caption "%c" %u is still displaying the torrent file list instead of starting the torrent automatically. Any ideas?
<brk> need a choice of apps to connect to my mobile with bluetooth
<doleyb> brk: Did you try the regular kbluetooth?
<brk> nope, needed some names.. thanks for the start.
<brk> dell delivers ubuntu on my mini 9, but ask9ing for bluetooth does not inclue any apps preloaded.
<brk> never had to deal with buetooth before.  thanks
#kubuntu 2009-06-14
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me the app name for snapshot of screen? waits for borders from mouse before taking pic... i cant remeber or find the name :/
<amorphous_> sorry if that was twice... getting used to K
<jussi01> amorphous_: ksnapshot
<LeeJunFan> oh good, 4.2.4 is in bugfix now, I thought I was stuck with 4.3.0b2, since 4.2 isn't in ppa any more.
<javier> Hi
<login__> olá
<login__> hello
<login__> please
<login__> a help
<FloodBotK1> login__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<login__> some one here
<login__> eiiiii
<login__> k
<Telengard> ?
<login__> engilsh or portuguese
<Telengard> e
<login__> i buy a notebook
<login__> and its have a kubuntu kde 3.5.10
<Telengard> :)
<login__> but the usb pendrive dont
<login__> i cant find the pendrive
<login__> i cant see
<Telengard> does an icon show on the desktop when pendrive plugged in?
<login__> no
<Telengard> did you read the thread?  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102527.0
<login__> so
<Telengard> my mistake, sorry
<Telengard> I don't know the reason
<brk> amorphus: Choose Applications ▸ Accessories ▸ Take Screensho
<Telengard> login_ I think it may be a known bug in Kubuntu. See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098204.0 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860910
<Telengard> login_ Read those two threads, there are some ideas for fixing the problem.
<togetic> so, anyone willing to help me resolve the problems on me comp.?
<togetic> computer boots into a frozen kdm screen
<togetic> mouse and keyboard both don't respond
<Telengard> togetic : Output of "lsb_release -a" and "
<Telengard> without the quotes of course
<nikitis> Is anyone knowledgable about converting videos to ipod?
<nikitis> I've followed the guides, but i'm getting errors
<Telengard> togetic : Is this you? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103617.0
<ses59> how should I partition a 1 TB drive  I have 320 gig sda1 4.9g /boot sda2 59.1g / sda3 217.6g /home now and will install TB and clean install
<ses59> tried ext 4 but cannot delete files now
<ses59> going back to ext3
<Dragnslcr> ses59- I'd say 25-50 GB for /, 4 GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<Zorael> Philip5: The widget and the new Amarok works great, just had to remove that conflicting package
<ses59> ok just 3 partitions is 4 gig enough with 6 gig ram memory
<ses59> I run a lot of virtual boxes 4 most of the time
<Zorael> ign0ramus: You went offline before I had the chance to mention it earlier, but the problem with the mtrr thing is that it seems to (on some kernels?) reset upon restart of X. So having it in rc.local is enough for the first session of X, but then you'd have to run it manually after restarting it.
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i initially put the script in /etc/init.d
<ign0ramus> Zorael, with no usplash, it seemed to have initiated upon each boot
<Zorael> ign0ramus: yeah, but I had it reset each time I restarted X (which I do every now and then to try new intel drivers)
<ses59> thank you for the information dragnslcr
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i put the script in /etc/init.d and then did "update-rc.d fixmtrr.sh defaults:
<katoda> Hi, does anybody know if it's possible to check what does the program keep in memory and how to do that?
<ign0ramus> Zorael, that is the proper way to use a startup script, correct?
<davidjheinrich> quick question: where should custom-apps go? (i.e., not installed via apt-get, but d/l-ed as .tgz file)?
<katoda> davidjheinrich: /opt
<Zorael> ign0ramus: I'm not too knowledgeable about that, honestly, though I would just have put a line in /etc/rc.local that calls the script. :3
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, if you use checkinstall, they are installed as .debs
<davidjheinrich> what is checkinstall?
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : If you compile from source you can sometimes just leave the executable in your home folder.
<davidjheinrich> yea, I can run it from my home folder
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, from apt-cache show: "
<ign0ramus> CheckInstall keeps track of all the files created or
<ign0ramus>  modified by your installation script ("make install"
<davidjheinrich> but I'd prefer to ave it in system
<ign0ramus>  "make install_modules", "setup", etc), builds a
<ign0ramus>  standard binary package and installs it in your
<FloodBotK1> ign0ramus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ign0ramus>  system giving you the ability to uninstall it with your
<davidjheinrich> ahh, I didn't compile
<ign0ramus> sorry - thought the lines were properly wrapped
<davidjheinrich> these were pre-combiled, but not offered as .deb's
<Dragnslcr> ses59- normally you want somewhere around 1.5 to 2 times your memory for swap space, but I think that's primarily for suspend-to-RAM. If you don't plan on using the whole TB, you can go ahead and make swap something like 10 GB
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, that's just it - checkinstall creates and installs the app as a .deb instead of doing "sudo make install"
<Zorael> ign0ramus: still, it'd reset after I stopped X (sudo service kdm stop), so I used visudo to let everyone run the script passwordlessly with sudo (since superuser privileges are needed to write to /proc/mtrr) and set it to run at login
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, that way, the program is easily removed using "dpkg -r"
<davidjheinrich> ign04amus: yea, I understand that...but what about a app already pre-compiled...I didn't compile it. It just comes as a compressed folder
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, would you have to run "sudo make install" on this pre-compiled app?
<ses59> Dragnslcr thank you and will make the swap 10 and use ex3 till ext4 becomes more stable
<davidjheinrich> nope, there is no install file...it comes with a startup-script ready to launch (the prog is Raw Therapee)
<ign0ramus> Zorael, when did i write that???
<Dragnslcr> ses59- yeah, I'd definitely recommend ext3 for a while longer
<Zorael> ign0ramus: I'm sorry, what? Just explaining why just having it start at boot didn't cut it for me
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : If it is just a stand alone executable file, then you can probably drop it into any folder on the $PATH
<ign0ramus> Zorael, dude, where are you digging up my comments from?  i drink a lot, but i don't remember saying any of that recently O_o
<Zorael> ign0ramus: I'm not quoting you, I'm aiming this at you! :3
<davidjheinrich> yea, ok, so maybe I should stick them all in /opt and add that and subdirectories to $PATH
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Konversation suffixes nicks with a colon, instead of a comma or other signs (>)
<ign0ramus> Zorael, oh, my bad :3  no, your comments read a lot like what i've been posting, but i didnt remember wording it like that :)
<Zorael> :3
<Fizix> Hi, please excuse an uber-newb move, but I can't seem to figure out how to remedy this little problem, even after reading through some forums...
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : I'm not aware of any possible problems that way. However, it would be better to consult the program's documentation/FAQ/forum/author to find out how they expect you to install it.
<Fizix> ...In Gnome, when I wanted to use my Verizon Wireless card, I just clicked on it in its Network Manager. KDE's is much different and I can't seem to get Kubuntu's (9.04) to read my card. Can anyone help?
<ign0ramus> Zorael, so you had the same issue too, or just advising on how you'd go about it?
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Yeah
<s0me0ne_0utside> Gnome really sucks
<s0me0ne_0utside> was crashinh a lot
<Zorael> ign0ramus: same issue, and giving advice as per what I learned
<ign0ramus> Zorael, ahh... i didn't know that.  that's why i thought you were quoting stuff that i'd said before.  maybe i should drink a little less ;)
<Zorael> ign0ramus: ah, heh
<Zorael> ign0ramus> Changed the quotation mark, better?
<davidjheinrich> thanks Telengard, ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i tried using the Autostart option in System Settings to run the script at startup, but it would just open the script with Kate
<ign0ramus> Zorael, no, i was just having a 'moment'
<ign0ramus> Zorael, i prefer the comma anyway :3
<Zorael> ign0ramus: well, make sure it's set to executable, obviously
<ign0ramus> Zorael, yep.  which log shows scripts run at boot?
<Fizix> Can anyone help me get Kubuntu's network manager to read/use my Wireless card?
<Philip5> Zorael: good to hear
<s0me0ne_0utside_> Fizix: what's the problem?
<Telengard> Fizix : While you wait for help you can start reading up http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=search2
<Zorael> ign0ramus: Not sure if /var/log/kdm.log logs that sort of thing.
<davidjheinrich> how can I find out where my $PATH's are being specified? I have binaries in ~/bin (recursively) being able to launched on the command line, but don't see that in .bashrc
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, /etc/environment, i think
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: grep in /etc for it. maybbe in ~/profile or /etc/profile or so
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : echo $PATH
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> anal^
<davidjheinrich> yeap, I see all the paths; I just don't realize where hey're coming from
<davidjheinrich> I forgot where I specified hem
<davidjheinrich> arg
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, it is /etc/environment
<davidjheinrich> ls -la /etc/environment shows nothing
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> caz /etc/environment
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, cat /etc/environment   doesnt show $PATHs
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> cat
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> anal again^ :-9
<Telengard> ^porn
<davidjheinrich> yep, that shows some of them, but not all...shows nothing in /home/user/bin
<Telengard> :P
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> me is ^porn? :-9
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, maybe then they're not being pulled from there then.  i know $PATHs are listed there... d
<davidjheinrich> I've read ppl say to put hem in ~/.bashrc , /etc/bash.bashrc , and now /etc/environment ...where should they go
<davidjheinrich> ?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i've also seen ~/.bashrc, but as none are there by default, it doesn't seem optimal to me :/
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : If you want the program to be available to all users, then you have to add the /opt directory to the $PATH in a system-wide config script. Thus, /etc/profile is probably a good choice
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> ign0ramus: /etc/profile* ?
<davidjheinrich> Tele, ign0, what's he pro/con of specifying $PATH in /etc/profile vs. /etc/environment ?
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Yeah, looks good to me  :)
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i honestly don't know... but /etc/profile may have some clues
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : I don't know anything about /etc/environment. That's why I'd look at /etc/profile
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: /etc/profile is lsd (linux standard base)
<davidjheinrich> huh? what does linux standard base mean?
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, Telengard, s0m0ne0utsdeTher: maybe this? http://sahasranaman.com/2008/02/05/path-variable-in-ubuntu/
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Enlighten us  :)
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> it's something that should be implemented at every distro that follows lsd. so, suse and mandriva should have a /etc/profile too.
<davidjheinrich> ahhh
<davidjheinrich> although ~/.bashrc seems nice, as I can re-install the system while keeping my custom settings
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> sUse has a /etc/envrionment too. maybe that's a false positive and both is valid. no idea
<davidjheinrich> is there an lsd standard way to specify the $PATH at user level?
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> export PATH:$HOME/bin:$PATH
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : ~/.profile
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> for the case $HOME is defined before :-9
<davidjheinrich> ahhh, that's where I have it!
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> export PATH=... typo
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : But that only applies to THAT user
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: not if it's in /etc/profile
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Of course, but that's not what he said
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> right. my fault.
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Drink one for me  :P
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: one for ya *too* ? :-9
<Telengard> lol
<davidjheinrich> what about for .exe files?
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : They are usually Windows or DOS programs.
<davidjheinrich> I mean, is there a place .exe files should go?
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : They should go in Windows or DOS
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> or in wine ;)
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, i would imagine your ~/.wine dir
<davidjheinrich> I'm trying to install Sony's wcats and wdas programs (for CRT calibration) via Wine, but it seems like they open and then just close
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Good point  :)
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: thanks and prost :-9
<davidjheinrich> haha, well, no choice here...only way to calibrate Sony CRT's is via SOny's progs
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : You could make a Windows XP live CD. It is possible.
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> or create a kvm image...
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> kvm+qemu
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : Would that have direct access to his display hardware?
<davidjheinrich> err, I don't want to screw around with partition to install Windows
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: monitor and pci yes, or?
<davidjheinrich> and the CD for Windows that I have is only for my laptop, not my desktop (which has the CRT)
 * s0m0ne0utsdeTher is no sure there
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : If you make a Windows XP live CD, then you don't have to install it. You just boot Windows from the CD, just like any Linux Live CD would  :)
<davidjheinrich> how can I make a Windows live CD?
<Telengard> I'm trying to remember how I did. It's been a few years
<davidjheinrich> that sounds like something where figuring out he wine issue would be easier
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: sony... are you sure you really need the program? sony not supported by default in linux, is that realatistic?
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : Bart's http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> s/linux/xorg/ and realistic rather then realastic
<ign0ramus> ^anal
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> ^anal too!
<ign0ramus> :)
 * Serpardum wonders what windows live cd has to do with kubuntu
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> :-9
<Telengard> Serpardum : It's the only way he can configure his hardware for Linux  :(
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, to run some propritary sony software that doesn't work in wine
<ign0ramus> i still like the qemu route
<Serpardum> why not then run windows in virtualbox
<Serpardum> or qemu
<Telengard> Serpardum : To configure hardware ?!? I don't think so!
<davidjheinrich> s0m0one0outsideTher: my CRT is Sony GDM-F520...there is nothing comparable for a reasonable price for photo-editing (well, also hve T221, but haven't figured out how to get that working yet)
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : Sorry to say, but Sony may have left you out in the cold as they say  :(
<davidjheinrich> http://www.geocities.com/gregua/windas/
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: you need the sony program to adjust the color-profile?
<davidjheinrich> it's supposed to be able to run under WINE
<davidjheinrich> "Linux and Mac OS users should know that DAS can be run under the WINE emulator. "
<davidjheinrich> no, not for adjusting the color profile, but internal CRT stuff..."lowering the monitor G2 value"
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> its a lcd? then it makes sense
<davidjheinrich> no, it's a CRT
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, haha! i was googling this issue and found *you*! http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155462
<davidjheinrich> the prog needs a rs232<>ttl cable.
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : It says it works under Wine  :D
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> s/lcd+lsd/crt
<davidjheinrich> yea, that thread was b/c I had a bad xorg.conf (I some simple thing screwed up)_
<ign0ramus> davidjheinrich, asking the obvious, but you don't have a windows partition to boot from?
<davidjheinrich> I didn't ave "monitor-DVI-I_2/analog", but just "DVI-I_2/analog"
<Telengard> *beerme*
<davidjheinrich> nope
<davidjheinrich> I did a fresh install of Wine
<davidjheinrich> I mean of linux
<davidjheinrich> lol
 * ign0ramus passes out the drinks for everyone
<davidjheinrich> the computer was custom built
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: you have a bad x.org configuration and try to fix that with a windows executable running wine?
 * s0m0ne0utsdeTher really feels drunken now
<davidjheinrich> haha, no, that is already fixed
<davidjheinrich> my computer is basically working fine now
<Telengard> I'm not following. Is the problem proprietary software, or is it bad xorg.conf?
<davidjheinrich> xorg.conf is now fine
<davidjheinrich> issue is windas / wincat installers don't open up
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: ^anal... why exactly you try to execute the win32 executable if everything works fine?
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : All I can suggest is keep pursuing the problem until you find a solution that works for you. Then put up a web page or blog post about your solution so others can benefit.
<togetic> Telengard: jaunty, 9.04
<davidjheinrich> s0m0one: everything works fine for general use
<togetic> sorry, gaim doesn't notify me like konversation does
<davidjheinrich> s0m0one: but not necessarily for photo-proofing
<davidjheinrich> s0m0one: I have spyder2 and argyll, but there are some things the can't do, and that are controlled internally by the CRT's hardware...wdas and wcats can access the CRT's stuff and mess with it
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: got it. I suggest to install photoshop in wine and run the color-adjustment
<Cerrdor> does anyone know a app to record music from an auxillary ?
<Telengard> togetic : I don't have any help for you, sorry. I suggest searching http://kubuntuforums.net
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: since that's (photoshop) what you like to use anyway, right?
<davidjheinrich> nope, I'm fine with GIMP
<Telengard> Cerrdor : Does Audacity work for you?
<davidjheinrich> Photoshop costs more than my CRT...absurd
<Cerrdor> dunno
<Telengard> Cerrdor : sudo apt-get install audacity
<Telengard> Cerrdor : http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> GIMP is 8bit. Are you sure you need the color-adjustment? Krita would make sense but GIMP?
<Telengard> Last time I looked Krita didn't even come close to GIMP. And what do you mean "8-bit"?
<davidjheinrich> um, Krita can't do a lot of photo-editing stuff...like heal
<davidjheinrich> I have RawTherapee and digikam
<davidjheinrich> for color
<Telengard> Right, and GIMP has an enormous user base and tons of documentation.
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> 8-bit RGB
<davidjheinrich> besides, my camera is 12-bit
<davidjheinrich> (oly e-3)
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> color-profiles. Photosop and Krita support 16 (high-profile)#
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: well, photoshop has even more user base and documentation and if you are interested in color-adjustment then I believe you are interested in hoi
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> ...high-profile apps too.#
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> else, and that's the important point, you probably are fine with the linux-tools to adjust your monitor
<Telengard> davidjheinrich : Just use whatever app works for you  :)
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: sorry, I do study that and if you like to use high-profile then use photoshop else gimp is fine but then you don't need to adjust your monitor using a windows-app written by a "all you own belongs to us" sony.
<davidjheinrich> I think GIMP is supposed to already have internal 32bit ops: "Important progress towards high bit-depth and non-destructive editing in GIMP has been made. Most color operations in GIMP are now ported to the powerful graph based image processing framework GEGL, meaning that the internal processing is being done in 32bit floating point linear light RGBA. By default the legacy 8bit code paths are still used, but a curious
<davidjheinrich> user can turn on the use of GEGL for the color operations with Colors / Use GEGL. "
<Telengard> s0m0ne0utsdeTher : That's nice. I already moved on  :)
<markus____> how i can format a HDD in format NTFS from KUBUNTU??
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: blender? :-9
<markus____> how can I format a HDD in format NTFS from KUBUNTU??
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> Telengard: or even Maya?
<ign0ramus> markus____, gparted
<Zorael> Is there anything I can tweak if my mouseclicks take ~200ms to register? Video otherwise is snappy, but every popup/menu/window waits for those ~200ms before drawing. I've tried toying with double-click timing but that doesn't seem to be it.
<markus____> but its other disk , is there any problem??
<Telengard> Zorael : Get a faster computer
<ign0ramus> markus____, shouldn't be. just make sure it's not mounted ;P
<Zorael> Telengard: skadoosh! But really, if I force the menus with the keyboard, they popup instantaneously.
<Telengard> Zorael : Probably something in xorg.conf. If I had any idea exactly what then I would probably be a wealthy man
<s0m0ne0utsdeTher> davidjheinrich: I am only interested by the results. I would suggest to use Linux tools for the color-adjustment since they are "designed for x.org".
<markus____> the problem is that i have two Kubuntu installed in two HDD diferent But i want to format one of my HDD to use it in NFTS, do you think that package can do it??
<Telengard> ign0ramus : Why not QTParted?
<ign0ramus> Telengard, iirc, that is deprecated
<Dragnslcr> Telengard- qtparted hasn't been maintained for a few years
<Dragnslcr> partitionmanager (yeah, I know, love the name) is the replacement
<Telengard> Guess I'll be removing it then  :(
<ign0ramus> markus____, are you trying to install windows on the secondary hdd?
<markus____> yes i try but i can't install it
<ign0ramus> markus____, maybe you're computer is trying to tell you something ;)
<ign0ramus> markus____, can't you just switch master/slave to install windows?
<markus____> i don't know but i need to foud what is the problem
<markus____> you think it could be?
<markus____> sorry the other word was "Found"
<ign0ramus> markus____, haven't installed windows in a long time.  but that's a quick and easy way to check
<Dragnslcr> markus____- last time I installed Windows, it could format disks by itself
<Dragnslcr> You don't need to format a disk as NTFS before installing Windows
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, can you install windows to a slave hdd?
<markus____> i don't know , i'll try to change the order of the HDD to mastesr 1 from master 2
<Dragnslcr> I think so, but it may still trash the boot sector on the master drive
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, mbr will be screwed either way.  luckily that's an easy fix :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I would completely disconnect the Ubuntu drive before installing Windows. That way you know Windows can't trash it
<markus____> i will try
<markus____> thanks
<ign0ramus> I know Win7 is installable to a secondary HDD, but not sure about XP or Vista
<ign0ramus> markus____, good luck
<Dragnslcr> If the disks are SATA, there is no concept of master/slave
<markus____> thanks
<markus____> yeah is sata but 2nd master
<ign0ramus> Dragnslcr, i actually didn't know that.  maybe time to upgrade some hardware... :)
<markus____> maybe yes
<Dragnslcr> SATA doesn't really have master and slave disks, just an order that the BIOS looks in for boot sectors
<markus____> well i will try
<markus____> thanks a lot
<StormWinged> hi guys
<Dragnslcr> SATA is just one drive per cable, too, where IDE had two
<StormWinged> i have a very annoying problem
<StormWinged> i run the live cd, i get my external drive mounted, but i cant mount my internal hdd
<StormWinged> what i can do?
<StormWinged> gparted seem it... but fdisl not
<StormWinged> fdisk*
<Dragnslcr> Does Dolphin list it?
<StormWinged> no
<Dragnslcr> Might need to mount it manually, though I don't remember needing to the last time I used the LiveCD
 * Telengard goes to eat dinner
<Telengard> bye
<StormWinged> how to mount it manually if i dont have any points?
<StormWinged> enjoy Telengard
<Dragnslcr> You might be able to just do something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint"
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure how well the filesystem type autodetection works
<Dragnslcr> If it doesn't, you'd add "-t <fstype>"
<StormWinged> okay
<StormWinged> i`ll give a try
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I can not Use an ipod with Amarok 2.1 It only apears in the media applet, but nothing more. What can I do?
<Kira_Light> weird. Froze on me. no response from keyboard... Anything other than a reboot to fix in case this happens again?
<KDesk> Kira_Light: it happens sometimes to me, I think it is a freeze in the gpu, or something similar I have read
<KDesk> Kira_Light: Which GPU do you have? Intel, Ati, nvidia, etc?
<Kira_Light> KDesk: nvidia 9600
<KDesk> Kira_Light:  Are you using propietary drivers, right?
<Kira_Light> yes
<KDesk> Mostly they are stable, but sometimes they are not and there is noting you or anybody can do to fix this, only nvidia con fix it. Try asking in there forums.
<turbo_> if i was banned from ubuntu how do i get unbanned
<turbo_> it was perma
<turbo_> no1
<gaelan> hello! could anyone tell me if there is a plain text file somewhere that configures the network interfaces?
<gaelan> other than /etc/network/interfaces
<robin0800> gaelan: Why?
<gaelan> the network manager program on the task bar shows an "Auto eth0"
<gaelan> however if i go into the actual network manager program to configure it, there are no wired ethernet connections
<turbo_> k
<robin0800> gaelan: yes whats wrong with that?
<gaelan> i have a working wifi connection, however i'm trying to get my wired connection to work
<gaelan> auto eth0 won't connect
<gaelan> i need to give it a static ip
<gaelan> i'm just a bit confused, as if there is a missing file somewhere that holds more info than i'm seeing
<KDesk> gaelan: static ips with wire doesn't work ''yet'' with Networkmanager...
<robin0800> gaelan: have you tried to configure it manually
<gaelan> ahhh ok
<KDesk> gaelan: you have to use dhcp.
<gaelan> i'd like to configure it manually, but where would i do that?
<KDesk> or WICD
<gaelan> hm, should i saw a guide for uninstalling the network manager and just using the text file at /etc/network/interfaces... would that be my best bet?
<KDesk> You have to disable or remove NM to do this. But try to install WICD, it is like NM but it work sometimes better. It that doesn't work or you don't want it. Then remove NM and do it by /etc/network/interfaces.
<gaelan> ok, great, so WICD is another program? hadn't heard of it, i'll go do a search
<KDesk> gaelan: it works nice. It has also a GUI.
<turbo_> wicd works nicely for me when other things dont  just btw
<gaelan> great, thanks a bunch guys, i found it, installing now
<turbo_> anyone know how to get unbanned from ubuntu, anyone an operator there or know the nick of one
<KDesk> turbo_: how from ubuntu? launchpad?
<robin0800> turbo_: you could try #ubuntu+1
<turbo_> what u mean how? how did i get banned? i was asking a mint question in ubuntu and they banned my ip out of the blue
<turbo_> is that just an overflow like another ubuntu
<robin0800> turbo_: no its for 9.10
<KDesk> turbo_: ah, no, my english is bad, I mean, where. In ubunut forums?
<turbo_> oh no, #ubuntu
<KDesk> aah
<KDesk> turbo_: Hmm, I don't know how to call a moderator, but if no body comes, you can open a bug in launchpad I think.
<KDesk> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<turbo_> hm, well i mean its not a bug, i just didnt agree with a moderator and they banned me
<cuznt> an email asking for forgiveness work
<turbo_> who do i ask? i doont remember who it was
<cuznt> s
<cuznt> !Info
<cuznt> !contact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about contact
<cuznt> ?
<turbo_> hey anyone get intel integrated graphics working
<turbo_> let me in to ubuntu
<KDesk> turbo_: I have an 865G and it works better :)
<turbo_> haha whats an 865g
<KDesk> I have installed xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.7.1, it was better than 2.6.3, but now with 2.7.99 (2.8 rc) it works better.
<turbo_> i think i have like 940 950be i have no iidea haha
<KDesk> turbo_: it is the name of the graphics card :) look with lspci if you are interested.
<KDesk> or you can downgrade to the old stable 2.4 version
<turbo_>  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<KDesk> turbo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<turbo_> how can i get info on my driver?
<KDesk> turbo_: which info? the version? in intrepid it is 2.4, in jaunty it is 2.6.
<fede> hola
<fede> alguien por aqui
<fede> ¿?
<fede> que es mejor ubuntu o kubuntu¿?
<Serpardum> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Serpardum> er, wrong one
<Serpardum> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fede> thanks you
<Serpardum> de nada
<xso232> has anyone figured out yet how to fix the DPI issue in KDE default install?
<mubu> Hey guys, how should i install the server kernel to see more than 3.2 GB of ram in ubuntu 9.04 32 bit? thanks
<xso232> I dont think any 32 bit operating system supports more then that
<KDesk> mubu: you can use more than 4gb with a 32 os, using pae.
<mubu> KDesk, meaning i need the server kernel?
<KDesk> mubu, I think not necesarily.
<KDesk> mubu: you can try, also with a 64 bit kernel.
<mubu> mmm would prefer 32 bit for now..
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
<KDesk> mubu, take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855511
<mubu> kdesk, thanks. i was just reading that thread
<KDesk> hehe :)
<gabriel__> hi all I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 on an acer laptop,  I tried to play media and it tried to install codecs when I was not online.  now it thinks they are already installed what can I do?
<gabriel__> hello?
<gabriel__> anyone here?
<ahmad-> hi gabriel__
<kenitoos> can anyone help me on some monitor settings
<gabriel__> hi ahmad how are you?  can u answer questions?
<gabriel__> perhaps kenitoos
<ahmad-> if i know i will
<kenitoos> my labtop monitor is cracked, using a desktop monitor as replacement but screen still blacks out then comes alot unable stay in KDE desktopany ideas on how to get this fixed right
<gabriel__> well I'm trying to play media and it tells me I need stuff installed.  then I try to install it and it ways it's already installed
<ahmad-> what stuff ?
<gabriel__> *says
<gabriel__> hold on...
<gabriel__> says dragon player reccomends installing....then I get an icon loooks like a gear with a blue triangle in the taskbar so I click it it says select packages to be installed MP3 encoding and tag reading, dvd Reading, video codecs, flash, and MPEG plugins.
<gabriel__> I click install and it tells me that packages are already installed and that I need to restart dragon player.
<gabriel__> NO dragon player running, no dragon player processes
<ahmad-> r u trying to play .mp3 file ?
<gabriel__> no it's a flash file
<gabriel__> hi ubuntu
<gabriel__> maybe I'll just apt-get the stuff
<gabriel__> what is floodbot kill?
<gabriel__> sudo apt-get check
<gabriel__> oopse LOL wrong window!!
<mubu> Hey guys, how can i run a certain sudo command (wondershaper, to throttle and unthrottle a NIC) at  a specific time, only once, not every day or week, etc? thanks
<kenitoos> does anyone know how to fix some monitor issues
<SilentDis> i'm having a bit of an odd issue.  my usb bus crashes, and any attempts to restart it fail.  I have a keyboard and a USB headset attached to it.  I have to reboot the machine, from the power switch, because i have no keyboard access.
<SilentDis> i've tried sshing into the machine, killing alsa and such (usb headset and all), but i can't get it to die, either.
<SilentDis> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SilentDis> looks like the only error i'm seeing in the system log is "timeout: still `x` active urbs..", where `x` is a number between 2 and 10
<SilentDis> it's right at that point that usb dies :P
<rohan> i am running akregator 1.4.4 from within gnome on ubuntu 9.04. all the feeds fetch correctly, but none have them have favicons. what should i do?
<mubu> Hi guys I just fixed my sudoers file. Can anyone help me out so that any user can use the "sudo wondershaper" command without being asked for a password? Thanks
<korneliorogelio> hello, how do i configure samba in kde?
<phoenix_1> bonjour
<laslavic> Hello. When I try to print, a blank page comes out and it switches to "Stopped." Any ideas?
<Mamarok> laslavic: did it work before?
<laslavic> Mamarok: Yes
<laslavic> Mamarok: I reinstalled 9.04 just now, and it does not.
<Mamarok> laslavic: oh, then you  need to install the printer again I think
<laslavic> Mamarok: No no. It's a complete reinstall. From scratch.
<Mamarok> laslavic: yes, and you need to configure the printer :)
<laslavic> Mamarok: Yes, and I did.
<laslavic> Mamarok: See, it prints a blank page and then switched the status for the job to "Stopped."
<Mamarok> laslavic: did you print a test page when you installed?
<laslavic> Mamarok: No. Should that matter?
<Mamarok> laslavic: well, you would see if it actually works, yes
<Mamarok> I always print the test page after installing a printer
<Mamarok> just to be sure the driver really is the right one
<laslavic> Mamarok: Lol, so I went to the printer config to see if it would printer a test page...
<laslavic> The printer actually printed the page...
<laslavic> ...but you know how the dialog that says "Printing test page! Click okay" appears?
<laslavic> Everything but the mouse was unresponsive.
<laslavic> So in other words, it froze (Except the mouse).
<laslavic> But it was printing the test page just fine.
<Mamarok> laslavic: you did install that printer through the systemsettings, right?
<Joschi> hi
<jussi01> hi Joschi
<snake> hey .. can i use kopete for msn video chat?
<snake> ??
<benz> is anyone here?
<snake> anyone here?
<snake> please help
<snake> :(
<benz> :(
<Mamarok> snake: I don't know, sorry
<Mamarok> !ask | benz
<ubottu> benz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mario_> ciao
<zzillezz> hello, if i add the backports ppa to update to kde 4.3 beta, will this screw up my nvidia driver installation ?
<alarm> hello there.
<drurew> alarm:hello
<alarm> my PrtScreen buttong seems not to work under kubuntu. so the only way to take snapshots of my desktop is with ksnapshot
<alarm> any idea if i have to set it somewhere as a hotkey ?
<drurew> alarm: you can edit the "universal" shortcut keys under system settings
<alarm> there is nothing for print screen
<alarm> hmm hold on i think i found something
<alarm> yeap found , thank you
<drurew> :)
<bdgraue> alarm: can you tell me what you found out?
<alarm> second question. how can i make kubuntu when mounting some external hdd , to mount it only in read mode ?
<bdgraue> same here :)
<alarm> Global Keyboard settings: -> Kwin -> Desktop Screenshot to clipboard
<drurew> alarm: youll have to edit your /etc/fstab for that
<alarm> na surely not
<alarm> those things are not listed in the fstab
<drurew> alarm: ls -la will print the permissions of the file , so ls -la (put device here) will give you the permissions for your external device
<alarm> i dont want to see the permitions
<alarm> i want to alter the permitions when mounted
<drurew> alarm: well if its already in you fstab then you can just edit them from there
<alarm> for example when i go to the dolphin file browser , and press on my 2nd partition to be mounted, this to be mounted only in read only
<alarm> its not in the fstab. they are automounted by kde
<alarm> and i dont know where
<drurew> alarm: its not all that hard to add the device to your fstab, you will be able to (forever) define its mount permissions
<drurew> man fstab will give you a hint
<alarm> dude i know what fstab does. i was doing that some years ago when things werent automated
<drurew> ;)
<alarm> now, when i press on a partition is automaticaly automounted
<alarm> without reading the fstab
<alarm> its being handled by udev ? i have no idea
<alarm> but it reads from somewhere else its permitions
<drurew> alarm: changing your mount permissions is also available under the properties tab
<alarm> where exactly ?
<drurew> right click on the device
<alarm> i cant. all i get when i click on the device is: "Unmount Storage"  and Hide Storage
<alarm> nothing there with properties (in the dolphin file browser)
<alarm> unless we are looking on two different places
<drurew> you'll have to first use dolphin , /media/device, there you will be able to do it, if not sudo dolphin will definitely help you change your permissions
<alarm> okie i will try that. but thats changing the directory permition not the mounting ones. anyway, i will give it a try :)
<alarm> thank you
<drurew> if you change them in fstab , then the device will always be mounted with the same rule
<alarm> i am telling you again, there is no entry for that in the fstab...
<zer0o> hi guys, what email do you use? looking for something safe and useful
<alarm> its being handled by some other service
<drurew> alright alright ...have fun alarm ;)
<alarm> zer0o,  email service or email application ?
<zer0o> email service, like webmails
<alarm> gmail ?
<zer0o> gmail? safe?????
<zer0o> o_O
<zer0o> u kiddin me :D
<alarm> fast allows you to use external clients
<alarm> huge storage
<alarm> why whats wrong with googles privacy ?
<zer0o> LOL
<zer0o> google is the evil, they keep track about everything u search, can u figure out what they do with ur mails?
<zer0o> :D
<alarm> why ? can you find  out what microsoft and hotmail do with your email ?
<drurew> hahahaha
<alarm> dude, if you are unsutisfied with online services create your own mail server
<drurew> i did it
<drurew> please enjoy
<darf> i just go ubuntu today and wow im amazed how azwesome i havent used linux since redhat in 1997
<alarm> darf,  year, i remember back in 1948 , a bit after the WW2 , the kde interface was crap. but now things became better :)
<darf> haha
<darf> xwin was so hard to mess with back then
<zer0o> never had or thought to have a microsoft or hotmail account...
<darf> i see connection reset by peer is still people doin attacks?
<alarm> zer0o, than go for yahoo and stop asking
<zer0o> yahoo? -_-
<alarm> its for free anyway, nobody asked you to pay it
<alarm> or forced you
<zer0o> whatz the difference?
<alarm> go and check
<zer0o> and u never asked yourself why?
<alarm> ITS FREE !!!
<zer0o> gmail is free
<zer0o> hotmail is free
<Mamarok> alarm: do not shout, please!
<zer0o> they're all free
<alarm> ok i give up
<zer0o> that doesnt mean their safe
<Mamarok> zer0o: and you stop bashing
<zer0o> actually the opposite
<drurew> zer0o i found something for that , i think its called firegpg
<drurew> allows you to encrypt via your firefox browser, usefull for web mail
<Mamarok> well, this is a support chennle, discussion should go to #kubuntu-offtopic, so please...
<drurew> hi Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi drurew
<Mamarok> zer0o: the default email application is kmail in 9.04
<Mamarok> alarm: please do not recommend third party stuff
<zer0o> drurew: yes i know about that but my recipients have to have it too
<alarm> k
<drurew> !firegpg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firegpg
<Mamarok> !factoid | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> drurew: serach the database first, spares you time :)
<Mamarok> drurew: and same than for everything, do not recommend third party apps
<drurew> firefox is opensource, as well as firegpg
<Mamarok> zer0o: if you use gpg, it can be read with openPgP anyway
<drurew> firegpg allows you to sign your mail even when the option isnt supported by your mail provider
<Mamarok> they all use the same protocol
<Mamarok> which is openpgpg
<drurew> yes
<drurew> the key
<drurew> :)
<zer0o> alright but, for example what email serivices do u use?
<drurew> zer0o: tels go to "offtopic"
<Mamarok> drurew: and firegpg is just a firefox addon, you can't use it in all browsers
<A2C2A> when I do "apt-get remove openoffice*" tons of gnome packages are pulled in. why is that? can I prevent it?
<Mamarok> A2C2A: pulled in when you remove?
<Mamarok> or rather removed you mean?
<A2C2A> Mamarok: pulled in when I issue the remove/purge command, yes
<A2C2A> "the following NEW packages will be installed" ... etc.
<leonardo> hi!
<shadeslayer> leonardo: hey!!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: more problems with 4.3 ??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what are you talking about?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im asking if anyone else had problems upgrading?
<Mamarok> A2C2A: that is weird...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not AFAIK
<shadeslayer> k
<Mamarok> A2C2A: let me check...
<Mamarok> A2C2A: I don't see that here, try the following command: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<A2C2A> Mamarok: "package not installed"
<Mamarok> A2C2A: hm, try again with openoffice.org-*
<A2C2A> Mamarok: then I get the same as before.
<A2C2A> Mamarok: it seems to be language related packages which causes this btw. it's whenever openoffice.org-help-en-gb and similar packages are removed that the gnome packages are pulled in
<Laeborg> anybody here there use kopete and the wlm plugin ?
<Mamarok> A2C2A: you should report that in #ubuntu
<A2C2A> Mamarok: ok, thanks
<Mamarok> Laeborg: what plugin is this?
<waltzingalong> windows live messenger
<Laeborg> windows live messenger
<Mamarok> oh, then I can't help, sorry
<Laeborg> Okay well, I have a problem. When I move my msn contacts into a group it doesnt get reported back and I need to do it next time I sign in again.
<Laeborg> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=188281 - The same problem as him
<sil3nt|warri0r> hello folks, today i am having a strange prob with my kde 4.2.4 which i never seen before
<sil3nt|warri0r> i badly need help :(
<Mamarok> !ask + sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask + sil3nt
<Mamarok> sry
<Mamarok> !ask | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> there you go :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz look at this http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8554/mydesktopnow.jpg
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> where the destop gone ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: you have a wallpaer that plasma can't find, that's all :)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: right click on the desktop and select another wallpaper :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> no it not like that
<waltzingalong> unless your wallpaper is the checkerboard
<sil3nt|warri0r> the whole plasma is gone
<Mamarok> the checkers just means that you have no wallpaper and transparency enabled
<sil3nt|warri0r> i even i cant right click on the desktop
<sil3nt|warri0r> its not working :(
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: well, your panel is still there, hence plasma is there too
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: but if you insist, you can just kill plasma and it will restart itself
<sil3nt|warri0r> see the below panel, the system tray has no icons showing
<sil3nt|warri0r> but the icons should be there
<emmmy> how are you guys getting to like kubuntu these days?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: you mean the plasma widgets?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i rebooted one/three times for fixing this prob, no luck
<Mamarok> emmmy: that's not a support question...
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> emmmy: for discussion, go to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: please, right click on your desktop, at least try it :)
<emmmy> I already went there, you should be there too.
<Mamarok> emmmy: please, not here...
<emmmy> Mamarok: Yes please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic. This is the last time I'm going to ask you.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: my frnd, i have tried it plenty of times, no luck, still i am trying
<sil3nt|warri0r> dont know why this happens,
<MetaMorfoziS> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: can you open a console?
<mandebist> Русские есть?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: yes
<wuwei> hi all
<wuwei> who can develop game server ?
<Mamarok> wuwei: wrong channel I thing, we do support for Kubuntu here :)
<drurew> wuwei: ask in ubuntu-server
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: did the right click do something for you?
<sil3nt|warri0r> no
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant right click on the current desktop (not a desktop at all)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: then kill plasma in the console
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant even drag n drop any thing to this
<sil3nt|warri0r> is there any possibility that for an update this actually happened
<sil3nt|warri0r> i dont know, just gussing
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: I don't know, what did you update?
<sil3nt|warri0r> yesterday, i installed sun-virtualbox
<sil3nt|warri0r> what ever the repositories suggest (but not pre-releases
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: don't think this is the problem, just try killing plasma in a console and report back
<sil3nt|warri0r> how
<Mamarok> type kill plasma in a console :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<drurew> or ctrl + alt + esc then kill plasma
<Mamarok> drurew: no!
<sil3nt|warri0r> bash: kill: plasma: arguments must be process or job IDs
<sil3nt|warri0r> will i do killall plasma
<sil3nt|warri0r> ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: yes, try that, sry, my bad
<sil3nt|warri0r> 3659 20.3  2.6 408164 97308 ?        Sl   17:16   7:38 kdeinit4: plasma [kdeinit]
<sil3nt|warri0r> after i did ps aux i get this
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: killall plasma
<sil3nt|warri0r> so plasma is running with the pid 3659
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: read what I just said please...
<sil3nt|warri0r> i think the wallpapper plugin or the dektop plugin for plasma somehow messed up
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> doing
<sil3nt|warri0r> k, all panels are gone
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: does it restart?
<sil3nt|warri0r> no
<sil3nt|warri0r> not yet
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: then restart it with Ctrl+F2 enter: plasma.desktop
<sil3nt|warri0r> ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> ctrl+f2 in not working
<sil3nt|warri0r> is it alt+f2
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: then type plsma.desktop in the console
<sil3nt|warri0r> ?
<Mamarok> right, sorry, my bad
<sil3nt|warri0r> bash: plasma.desktop: command not found
<waltzingalong> plasma-desktop ?
<Mamarok> I am doing too many things at the same time :/
<frankS2> no
<frankS2> just plasma
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> just plasma
<frankS2> yea, KDe beeing a bit buggy
<frankS2> bugs are getting worked on?
<frankS2> its mainly my panels
<sil3nt|warri0r> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<sil3nt|warri0r> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<sil3nt|warri0r> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<sil3nt|warri0r> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<sil3nt|warri0r> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<FloodBotK1> sil3nt|warri0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> sil3nt|warri0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivo> is er iemand nederlands
<Mamarok> !nl | ivo
<ubottu> ivo: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sil3nt|warri0r> sorry, really
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> anyways, plasma restarts, but still the same desktop (not a desktop actually)
<ivo> wie wil er met mij praten
<Mamarok> ivo: please, no query, go to #ubuntu-nl
<ivo> shtml#nicksetup
<ivo> ik ga al
<ivo> wat is er dan
<Mamarok> ivo, English, please!!!
<Mamarok> !nl > ivo
<ubottu> ivo, please see my private message
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: is your usuall wallpaper the default one?
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://pastebin.com/m49aae3c1
<sil3nt|warri0r> no, not the default one
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: the command should be plasma.desktop IMHO, not plasma
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<ivo> hai
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i enable icons on kde4 desktop?
<MetaMorfoziS> I mean in the classic way
<sil3nt|warri0r> but, there is no plasma.desktop cmd
<ivo> no
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: with the folder widget, set it to the desktop folder in your /home
<sil3nt|warri0r> one thing i just saw, my kde version is 4.2.4, but the libplasma3 is 4:4.2.90ubuntu~jaunty
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: well, that means you have a mixup of KDE 4.2.4 and 4.3 beta 2, how did you do that?
<sil3nt|warri0r> it should be 4.2.4, right ?
<MetaMorfoziS> Mamarok: lol, the folder /home/meta/Desktop isn't exists it says
<MetaMorfoziS> by the way i want simple icons, not as a widget
<sil3nt|warri0r> i really dont know, i never update that
<sil3nt|warri0r> so what should i do
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> do i remove the this 4.2.9 pkg first ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: you must have added some PPA repos that you shouldn't have, it doesn't change itself to 4.2.90...
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes, the backports> kubuntu ppa was enabled in the repositories , but yesterday i did disabled it
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: 4.3.90 is not in the backports PPA...
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: please send me your /etc/apt/sources.list in a pastebin
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz take look at this http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6628/kubunturepos.jpg
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: the text file in a pastebin, not a screenshot...
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: also, you have third party PPAs that are not a good idea... I am pretty sure that's where it comes from
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz tell me which i should enable/disable
<sil3nt|warri0r> my desktop really messed up
<Mamarok> the plasmoid PPA I would say, and don't install third party widgets you are not sure about
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: but first, remove the stuff from that repo
<sil3nt|warri0r> which stuff ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> the libplasma3 ?
<Mamarok> well, purge them would be even better, so all configuration are gone too
<Mamarok> the widgets you installed from that plsmoid PPA you have in your surces
<Mamarok> sources* even
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: I don't know what it installed, just get rid the packages from that source
<Mamarok> +of
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://pastebin.com/m440ff20f
<sil3nt|warri0r> the sources
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: read what I said above, remove the packages from that source
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: and the paste you sent is empty...
<sil3nt|warri0r> ???
<sil3nt|warri0r> http://pastebin.com/m440ff20f
<sil3nt|warri0r> its showing in the browser
<sil3nt|warri0r> it ok
<Mamarok> oh, now I get it, sry
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: if you purge all the packages from that plasmoid PPA source, it might show you some residual packages not needed anymore, you can auto-rmove those then
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> can u plz tell me how will i purge those pkgs from that plasmoid ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: what package manager do you use?
<MetaMorfoziS> So there are icons on the desktop: http://thebeezspeaks.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-to-create-desktop-icons-in-kde4.html but i don'T know how to do that now
<MetaMorfoziS> so if anybody can, please tell me how can i get back the old icons to the desktop
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: you can modify the settings of the folder widget
<sil3nt|warri0r> syneptic/ kpkg both
<sil3nt|warri0r> its look like the kdelibs also 4.2.9 installed :(
<MetaMorfoziS> but can't get the same as this
<sil3nt|warri0r> i dont think i can revert back
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: use synaptic, it allows you to check from the origin
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^i cant revert back
<sil3nt|warri0r> how do i do that, plz tell me
<sil3nt|warri0r> how do i reinstalled the 4.2.4
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: open synaptic first, then I'll tell you :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> its open
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: that blog post is far too old and doesn't give you any instructions, just forget that
<MetaMorfoziS> yup, i have found this at now: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/05/no-more-desktop-icons-in-41.html , i'm just reading
<MetaMorfoziS> maybe i don't need classic icons...
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: on the lower left, there is a button that says origin
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: that is even older...
<MetaMorfoziS> then please tell me a new one
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: well, go to your desktop, the folder widget is already there :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i know
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm just thinking on it's usability...
<MetaMorfoziS> so how would i use it, etc
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: click on it and go to the line that has PPA in it
<Mamarok> MetaMorfoziS: patience, can't do everything at the same time...
<MetaMorfoziS> yup
<MetaMorfoziS> atm i'm waiting for my kernel to compile, this is my smallest problem...
<MetaMorfoziS> i have flickering and/or crashing and/or slow xorg atm
<MetaMorfoziS> on eee 1000h
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: two lines there, ppa.launchedpad.net/main and universe
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: main
<kriox> hi..
<MetaMorfoziS> btw if anybody here with same issues and maybe solutions, then tell me what you know:)
<Mamarok> hi kriox
<sil3nt|warri0r> k, now i can see the pkgs that installed through this repo
<sil3nt|warri0r> :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> kdelibs5, kdelibs5-data, kdelibs-bin
<kriox> i have to install a adobe flash.. i download the pacage.deb i try whit a double click on it but it do not work.
<sil3nt|warri0r> but if i remove them i cant access kde anymore :( untill reinstall the kdelibs
<kriox> somebody can remember me how i can install by terminal command?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: if you have synaptic, do you also have a gnome desktop?
<kriox> hi mamarok
<kriox> how are you?
<Mamarok> kriox: in konsole, type sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<MetaMorfoziS> kriox: sudo apt-get install <something> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yup
<sil3nt|warri0r> no
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: hm, that will be tricky then...
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<kriox> Mamarok: ok seems it's work
<MetaMorfoziS> by the way if anybody intrested, i have found the solution to get classic icons... Right click on desktop, desktop settings, type->folder view
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: would you have enough space for it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> for gnome ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> no
<sil3nt|warri0r> there is another option left, i have to go ahead, means do all the updated to 4.2.9
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(  but that would be pain again. casue that updates r for developers
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: well, yes that would be the other option, but it has a few dependency errors and is still quite beta
<sil3nt|warri0r> i know
<kriox> thank for all guys see you nest time
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: and I would have to digg into some priority settings for apt-get to get that resolved in KDE and do not really have time right now
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: my colleague will take over later, can you wait?
<Mamarok> cu kriox :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> how long ?
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: he will be here any minute, I really have to run, thx for your patience
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: hi
<Mamarok> sil3nt|warri0r: please check with ikonia :)
<Mamarok> ikonia: thx for taking over :)
<ikonia> no problem
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: sure, thx for ur help too frnd
<sil3nt|warri0r> cu
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: so as I understand it you've put some plasma packages on that have caused you some issues ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> do i have to explain the it again ?
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: do you want to give me a quick summary
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> the main thing is that, i have "dont know how" installed some of 4.2.9 pkgs
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: ok - so I don't know how far along the resolution you are but the obvious thing would be to remove those packages, is that an option ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> these are kdelibs, kdellibs-data, libplasma
<sil3nt|warri0r> etc
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: have you been using the proposed repos ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> no, i have enabled some ppa repos, and thats cause the prob
<sil3nt|warri0r> i guess
<ikonia> that would be a sensible assumption
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: if possible - I'd suggest taking this back to a more stable release by removing the packages, removing the PPA's and re-applying "kubuntu-desktop" pacakge
<sil3nt|warri0r> if i try to remove the libplasma3-4:4.2.9 now, there is many pkg that will autu-remove along with that
<ikonia> yes, there is due to the dependencies
<sil3nt|warri0r> one thing possible it its there in kubuntu, to downgrade to aprevious pkg, like rpm has
<sil3nt|warri0r> ^if its
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: it is possible with package policy/pinning but that will break anything that depends on it
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: thats why I'm suggesting taking it back to a known stable point and rolling forward from there
<sil3nt|warri0r> but all my settings will be gone, the main thing is that i will not be able to use kde untill i reinstall kdelibs-4.2.4 again
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: you're settings won't be gone, they are held in your .kde directoy
<ikonia> only the packages get deleted, not your personal data
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes
<sil3nt|warri0r> ok
<sil3nt|warri0r> but what about the access kde ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant get back to kde-gui untill i reinstall kde4.2.4
<ikonia> well, that's going to be tricky, at some point you will lose it, unless you can do something like the synaptic "reinstall" option from aptitude ?
<ikonia> (I don't know aptitude well so sorry)
<sil3nt|warri0r> i found a option in syneptic - force version
<waltzingalong> aptitude reinstall package ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> from ther i can chose which version to reinstall
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: yes, sorry, I didn't know you had synaptic installed
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> so i can use this option, right ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> for all those pkgs that has 4.2.9 suffix
<ikonia> seems worth a try, easier than other options
<Deepthought> I keep getting strange errors when I try to use kpackage, synaptic or apt; an error code 1 or 2 in libgnom2-0 and/or libgail18 whenever I try to install something something or do an apt -f install etc
<Deepthought> can' t remove them either
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<iznotgood> i ve got a big problem please
<iznotgood> i killed my grub
<iznotgood> "killed"
<iznotgood> and know i ve got "Error 15"
<iznotgood> I RTFM but it didn't help me
<alarm> you killed it ? you murderer
<iznotgood> :
<iznotgood> :$
<iznotgood> I am using ubuntu live cd now
<alarm> ok and whats the problem exactly ?
<iznotgood> but don't work )_)
<iznotgood> Error 15
<iznotgood> i can't boot my computer LOL
<iznotgood> i can't tweet, i am dead
<alarm> u know on which partition it is ?
<alarm> ok while u use life
<alarm> open termina
<alarm> try: find /grub/stage1
<alarm> or find /boot/grub/stage1
<iznotgood> alarm: thanks a lot for your help
<iznotgood> alarm: in my /boot/grub
<iznotgood> alarm: there are only devices.something
<iznotgood> i don't have stage1 so find don't find nothing
<alarm> ok
<alarm> nano /boot/grub/menu.ls
<alarm> menu.lst
<iznotgood> yes thanks alarm ! then?
<alarm> check at the bottom
<alarm> it should say something like hd(... something)
<iznotgood> should I kill myself ?
<iznotgood> there is nothing in this file
<alarm> maybe you opened an ew file
<alarm> check in that dir
<alarm> if not...
<alarm> sudo grub
<alarm> root (hd0,0)  (this should do)
<alarm> setup(hd0)
<iznotgood> OK : no there is nothing in the file
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: is ther any option where i can remove pkgs without ignoring dependencies, rpm -ev --nodeps
<iznotgood> sil3nt|warri0r: OK thanks!!
<iznotgood> 30secs to try all
<iznotgood> thanks again alarm and sil3nt|warri0r for your help
<alarm> iznotgood,  you dont need to reboot
<alarm> you can try it in a console
<alarm> once it is installed your will be notified by a message
<iznotgood> Yes I am in the console with live cd
<iznotgood> but there is a problem alarm
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: there is a force option that will do it
<iznotgood> root (hd0,0) works but setup (hd0) no : Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: plz tell me
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: let me see if I can grab an ubuntu box to find the option
<iznotgood> alarm: arf
<alarm> ?
<iznotgood> alarm: root (hd0,0) works but setup (hd0) no : Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: whenever i try to force version in syneptic, the other pkgs marked for auto-removal
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: k, thx
<alarm> iznotgood,  are you sure about (hd0) and not maybe (hd1) ?
<alarm> i dot know where you got ur linux ude
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: maybe --ignore-hold ?
<iznotgood> No i am really not sure because I don't know how to get this information
<ikonia> (reading man pages as I can't access my ubuntu box)
<alarm> but why dont you google it a bit ? there are so many resources for this thing
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<alarm> its just 3 step procedure , i encourage you to check on google a bit "how to restore grub"
<alarm> that would help you a lot. i had also the same problem took me like 5-10 minutes to fix
<iznotgood> alarm: Yes I did it: I am in this problem since yesterday but all the informations I found didn't help me because they say to try "find /boot/grub/stage1" but there is nothing in my grub
<sil3nt|warri0r> any idea when 4.2.3 will be released ?
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: not sure if that's right, I'll keep reading
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: no idea
<sil3nt|warri0r> any idea when 4.2.3 will be released ?\
<iznotgood> alarm: root (hd0,0) say Error 21 : Selected disk does not exist, I tried hd1, hd2, hd3, hd4 but nothing
<sil3nt|warri0r> 4.2.3 not, sorry, its 4.3 i meant
<Dragnslcr> sil3nt|warri0r- 4.2.3 of what?
<sil3nt|warri0r> kde
<sil3nt|warri0r> i heard end of july, is that true ?
<Dragnslcr> I think I saw something about the plan being late July
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: don't know
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<alarm> then i asume you try to instal it on the wrong place
<alarm> as it says your linux is not on (hd0,0)
<iznotgood> yes exactly but where? how can I know alarm ?
<alarm> but strange that find doesnt output anything
<alarm> normally with find
<Dragnslcr> sil3nt|warri0r- http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<iznotgood> alarm: because there is nothing in my /boot/grub, debian installation corromped all the things (format and after, installation fail)
<alarm> iznotgood,  try typing
<iznotgood> yes?
<alarm> root (<press tab>
<iznotgood> ok
<iznotgood> nothing alarm
<alarm> i dont knwo if it shows any options
<iznotgood> alarm: no it repeat "root (" while I press tab
<sil3nt|warri0r> Dragnslcr: thx man
<alarm> i dont know dude, sorry. maybe  you didnt just remove the grub from the mbr
<iznotgood> argh
<iznotgood> anyway thanks for your help
<alarm> but deleted the entire boot files
<sil3nt|warri0r> yea, was right, 28th july
<iznotgood> if it deleted all How can I repair it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> and any idea when it will be added to the kubuntu 9.04 repo ?
<alarm> i dont know that. sorry
<sil3nt|warri0r> so we can upgrade
<iznotgood> ok thanks a lot
<iznotgood> see you then
<sil3nt|warri0r> iznotgood: i think u have reinstall grub on that partition
<sil3nt|warri0r> using grub-install /dev/xxx
<Dragnslcr> sil3nt|warri0r- will probably take a day or two to build the Kubuntu packages, though they may be able to get a head start with the RC
<sil3nt|warri0r> hmm
<iznotgood> sil3nt|warri0r: OK thanks I am going to test !
<sil3nt|warri0r> so we can accept it first week of august
<sil3nt|warri0r> iznotgood: u welcome
<iznotgood> wnt
<Dragnslcr> sil3nt|warri0r- nah, maybe July 29th or 30th at the latest, assuming there aren't any unexpected problems
<iznotgood> what should I put after/dev? Linux partition sda3 ? sil3nt|warri0r
<sil3nt|warri0r> another thing i wanted to know how i able to install 4.2.9 if 4.3 is still in beta mode
<Dragnslcr> sil3nt|warri0r- 4.2.9?
<sil3nt|warri0r> iznotgood: the partition number on which u want to install grub
<sil3nt|warri0r> be carefull
<sil3nt|warri0r> pplz
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes, like /dev/sdx
<iznotgood> OK! Thanks
<sil3nt|warri0r> or /dev/hdx
<sil3nt|warri0r> Dragnslcr: yes, i have installed some of those pkgs
<sil3nt|warri0r> let me tell u
<Dragnslcr> There is no 4.2.9 that I'm aware of
<Dragnslcr> Latest 4.2 is 4.2.4
<sil3nt|warri0r> yes, but his are from ppa
<waltzingalong> 4.2.90 is 4.3beta
<sil3nt|warri0r> i dont know why/how
<waltzingalong> 4.2.90 is 4.3beta2, from the kubuntu ppa
<iznotgood> it doesn't work, I think i am going to try with super grub disk
<sil3nt|warri0r> waltzingalong: how come 4.2.90 is 4.3 beta
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, it's aka KDE 4.3 Beta2
<sil3nt|warri0r> it should be like 5 beta
<sil3nt|warri0r> 5.0
<sil3nt|warri0r> iznotgood: k
<sil3nt|warri0r> iznotgood: what msg u get ?
<waltzingalong> right. help /about kde would report "version 4.2.90 (kde 4.2.90 (kde 4.3 beta2))"
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yeah, 4.2.90 is. I was hoping that he'd figure out that being accurate with version numbers is important
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, yeah , but it's confusing
<sil3nt|warri0r> hehe, yea
<waltzingalong> sil3nt|warri0r: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.90
<sil3nt|warri0r> thx
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's definitely not normal practice in software, but I do see why they do it
<sil3nt|warri0r> when the 5.0 will be released, :p
<sfears> "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"... i receive that error when K3b gets to 29% burning an audio cd.  Any ideas how to fix? i've tried a few things found on the forums but it keeps trashing cd's
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: i am ding a full update, yes 4.2.90, cause i think that would be better, the desktop thing atleast will work
<sil3nt|warri0r> i guess
<sil3nt|warri0r> thx for ur and Mamarok help
<ikonia> sil3nt|warri0r: ok, that's your call, be interesting to see how you get on
<sil3nt|warri0r> yea, me too :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> ok, update finished, now i have to reboot
<sil3nt|warri0r> hope it works
<ikonia> lets see
<sil3nt|warri0r> k
<sil3nt|warri0r> hope to c u
<tom__> my soundcards keeps turning off when its been inactive for about 5 minutes and that makes a annoying blip sound is there somewhere i can turn of this automatic shutdown?
<tom__> got kubuntu 9.04
<igauz> can anyone tell me when how much time does it take for the latest versions to arrive in the ubuntu repository?
<igauz> eclipse 3.4 has still not arrived
<igauz> and eclipse 3.5 is going to hit developing circle soon
<igauz> ????????????
<igauz> any1 awake?
<igauz> :)
<FloodBotK2> igauz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> igauz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rgarcia> hi all, could anybody say for me which program can i use to download videos from youtube for example?
<rgarcia> and another one after to extract audios from video
<Shadoze> Any way to have kde 4.2.4 & kde 3 beta 2? If i wanted to test i would go to kde 3 beta 2, and for my production/stable environment i would use kde 4.2.4
<Shadoze> rgarcia: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Shadoze> and to download them: youtube-dl  http://www.youtube.com/video/url/
<Shadoze> from the konsole/terminal w/e
<rgarcia> only that?
<Shadoze> No there are plently of extensions for firefox that can do it too
<rgarcia> but Shadoze where do the downloads will be downloaded
<igauz> google for 'keepvid' ...it is web portal which also allows for easy flash video downloading
<igauz> from popular video sharing websites
<Shadoze> urgh, i hate that servie, always gotta wait 24hours for my video
<igauz> i guess the links are shown in a flash ...u just need to click on the link and download
<waltzingalong> igauz: today's latest software does not hit repos for past releases, afaik
<Shadoze> rgarcia: It will download wherever your konsole is in, by default it is your home folder, but you could cd to videos first and download from there
<igauz> ok
<igauz> but eclipse 3.4 came i guess long time back
<igauz> currently, ubuntu still has 3.2 in its repository
<igauz> eclipse 3.2
<rgarcia> mmm nice Shadoze, nice...and do you know another program to extract audio from videos?
<Shadoze> Afraid not, never done it but i'm sure someone else has
<rgarcia> ok..let me try here.....by the way, thanks a lot Shadoze
<rgarcia> does anyone here know a program to extract audio from videos?
<Shadoze> No problem, just tested the yt downloader, works a charm :)
<rgarcia> yeah....it's working!!!
<Shadoze> Awesome, like i said by default it should go to /home/username/ when you open up the konsole, but you can use the cd command and start the download anywhere else
<waltzingalong> rgarcia: mplayer dumpaudio ?
<igauz> how about avidemux?
<rgarcia> i can extract audio from video file?
<rgarcia> igauz: yeah, i read about it, is it fine?
<igauz> i guess i had only worked on wmv files
<igauz> not sure about other ones
<igauz> it works fine for wmv
<igauz> give it a try
<Shadoze> wmv :(
<igauz> it shud work for others too ...u can try and check out
<igauz> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<rgarcia> yes...i'm gonna do that....thanks a lot!!
<igauz> even http://www.ffmpeg.org/
<igauz> ffmpeg might also be helpful
<Shadoze> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<Shadoze> igauz was right about ffmpeg
<sil3nt|warri0r> ikonia: :), everything seems to working now
<kooky_> hello, i had deleting a folder from kubuntu on a NTFS disk is it able to recover it?
<Walex> kooky_: better use MS-Windows based tools for that.
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: u there ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: well if u r not, just let u know that the all upgrade thing works for now and i have disabled the all ppa repos
<sil3nt|warri0r> i will update again when kde 4.3 final will be released for kubuntu
<refic> will kubuntu 9.10 have the air theme?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Mamarok: ikonia: thx u both for ur kind effort-time and help
<RickX> I can't seeme to have changes in my mouse cursor theme persist, they change back after login. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<kooky_> Walex: i try to find the folder with GetDataBack but he daesn't find it, it is the better soft i think for that
<JuJuBee> I seem to be missing a printer configuration app.  How do I configure printers?
<JuJuBee> Anybody have a suggestion?
<aniela> #warszawa
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: what KDE version?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is it necessary while installing 4.3 that every package be 4.2.90 ?
<BluesKaj> !cups | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Mamarok> check the systemsettings -> advanced Tabs
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: 4.2.90 is 4.3 beta 2 :)
<Adola> how do I create a network shared folder....Something Windows can see?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know...i just want to know if *every* package should be 4.2.90...im completely reinstalling KDE
<jussi01> JuJuBee: the de agnostic way to configure printers is to go to http://localhost:631
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: of course, you shouldn't mix 4.2.90 with another version, unless there is no package for
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm what about this : kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thats a 3.5.10 package...
<Mamarok> why do you have such an old stuff?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thats what im saying...some of the packages are 3.5.10..some 4.2.90...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I gues it's because you still have some KDE 3.5.10 packages in use
<Mamarok> guess*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i never had kde 3.5 , i installed from 4.0
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you use k3b?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes.
<Mamarok> well, that's still a 3.5.10 package AFAIK
<Mamarok> so you need the libs
<shadeslayer> ah..
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you have finished upgrading to 4.2.90, right?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope :)...im installing
<shadeslayer> 15 min more
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you know that there still are some problems, do you? I'm not doing that drama again with you...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i wont bother you,dont worry
<Adola> So, should I use samba?
<Adola> Or what?
<Mamarok> Adola: I guess so, yes
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: yes. I know about using cups web interface, but it troubles me that the app is not there.  The app makes it simple to add a printer and it even adds the fax capabilities automagically.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, what app ? ...cups ?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: did you install the kdelibs?
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: the Printer Configuration in K-Menu->Applications->System
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: how do I check?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: well, didn't you just say you didn't have it in #kde?
<JuJuBee> hmm apparently not as apt-get install did the install and did not state already installed.
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: you should first check that you have a complete KDE isntallation then
<JuJuBee> How do I tell if it is complete?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: a graphic package manager could tell you
<JuJuBee> like synaptic
<Mamarok> for example
<JuJuBee> any way to tell via cli?
<JuJuBee> my wife is working on the desktop in question
<Mamarok> well, with the ncurses interface of aptitude
<JuJuBee> Not familiar with that.
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: then use synaptic, works best
<Mamarok> if you have it, KPackageKit works fine too
<Mamarok> and it already has preconfigured filters
<JuJuBee> Ok, will have to wait til later when she is finished with her paper.  What do I do once in synaptic to determine if complete?
<Mamarok> search for KDE and check if you have the packages in main and universe
<JuJuBee> I have kpackagekit
<Mamarok> read the description of the packages and make sure you use the right version
<Mamarok> in kpackagekit there already is a kDE filter
<JuJuBee> the KDE Desktop?
<Mamarok> exactly, and check for the kdebase packages etc for your current version of KDE
<JuJuBee> If I install kdebase-... (all) will that take care of it?
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: well, that should already be there :) you mightnot need the -dev and -dbg packages though
<JuJuBee> kdebase- 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (all) is gray
<Mamarok> wait, let me check
<Mamarok> of course you need that, but didn't you install Kubuntu?
<Mamarok> this should already be installed
<JuJuBee> Most of the others are installed (minus the dbg and dev)
<JuJuBee> Yes
<JuJuBee> I did install kubuntu
<Mamarok> then you should have that package installed
<Adola> Can someone please help me set up a shared folder?
<JuJuBee> Hmm, it is not installed... gray even on my laptop
<JuJuBee> gonna install on laptop
<Mamarok> it should
<Mamarok> JuJuBee: well, if it is the only one greyed out it's not that bad as it is a metapackage
<JuJuBee> Well, I have to go to scouts with my son.  I will try back later .... Thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<craiglarry> sorry, I'm lost
<Mamarok> craiglarry: what's wrong?
<craiglarry> I don't follow any of this, You have to give commands? What commands?
<Mamarok> craiglarry: you are in a support channel here :)
<craiglarry> That helps a bit
<Mamarok> craiglarry: if you would tell us what the exact poblem is you have
<craiglarry> my ubuntu tells me this is 'konversation.' I failed to bring a problem with me.
<Mamarok> craiglarry: konversation is the IRC chat client of Kubuntu, and it opens in this channel by default
<craiglarry> I need to read up about the use, sorry. I'll leave now.
<Mamarok> no problem, you can linger here :)
<craiglarry> thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<hero> hye all...:)
<Mamarok> !hi | hero
<ubottu> hero: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hero> thank you :)
<hero> but i used gnome :)
<hero> what application that i must have in ubuntu? i have banshee already..
<Mamarok> hero: then you should go to #ubuntu if you don't use KDE :)
<hero> owh is it...okay thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<Mamarok> hi
<CartoonCat> I have a VMWare guest based on Gutsy Gibbon, this seams to have been removed from the mirrors?
<Mamarok> CartoonCat: Gutsy is not supported anymore, no
<Mamarok> it expired in April or so I think
<CartoonCat> ah k, so, vmplanet needs to get its idea of "recent" a little straighter
<Mamarok> well, there was Hardy after Gutsy, then Intrepid and currently Jaunty
<CartoonCat> can i upgrade it or do i need to just get another vm ?  right now my link to the server is over some pretty bad wireless so things are being hextra hard (namely, hit 1 key, get 5 of them)
<CartoonCat> i tried apt-get but, its all missing heh
<waltzingalong> pssssst virtualbox   CartoonCat
<CartoonCat> yea ive been told
<felix_> na
<CartoonCat> is there a upgrade path for me, or is it better/easier to just grab a netinst?
<greg> Hello all, Have a video question.. Sysytem= DEL XPS200 1gig men, 2.8 ghz dual cpu, Video Card   ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE). When runnibg Compiz on KUBUNTU 9.04 KDE4.2.2 at intermitten time the video will shut down and mt screen power button changes to yellow  Video off, but randomly. seemed to hapen more when running VLC APP Any ideas? Have the following drivers:server glx vendor string: SGI
<greg> client glx vendor string: SGI
<greg> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<Mamarok> CartoonCat: you run it in a VM?
<CartoonCat> Mamarok: yup
<Mamarok> CartoonCat: there are upgrade paths to follow, you need to upgrade to Hardy first
<CartoonCat> mmm that doesnt sound pretty
<Mamarok> !upgrade | CartoonCat
<ubottu> CartoonCat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<waltzingalong> there are other ways but that is the officially supported way
<Mamarok> and Hardy will be still available for some time in the repos
<waltzingalong> and probably the one that will work best in most situations
<bentob0x> anybody heard about a recent bug/regression with the 'select a file' dialog in Kubuntu 9.04?
<Mamarok> bentob0x: select a file?
<Mamarok> where is this dialog and what application?
<Guest67170> hi
<Guest67170> i need help
<Guest67170> i am first time user of linux
<Guest67170> i have a dell mini 1010
<Guest67170> i am trying to install Intel GMA550
<Mamarok> Guest67170: please, all in one line
<Guest67170> ok
<bentob0x> Mamarok: I spotted it in Firefox and Truecrypt so far, it's recent tho, maybe a week
<bentob0x> it's when I need to select a file to upload for instance
<bentob0x> or select a file to open in Truecrypt
<Guest67170> i get the error for the libc.so.6
<Mamarok> bentob0x: well, then it's maybe related to an update you made?
<Mamarok> Guest67170: what exactly do you want to install?
<bentob0x> yes, it's probably an update on KDE 4.3 beta or something
<Mamarok> bentob0x: check on Launchpad if there is a report, I really don't know
<Guest67170> Graphic Card Intel GMA500
<Mamarok> Guest67170: you mean the driver for the card?
<Guest67170> yes
<Mamarok> Guest67170: but you already installed Kubuntu, right?
<Guest67170> yes i have
<Adola> I need help.
<Mamarok> and do you have graphic problems?
<Guest67170> yes it give me 800X700 only
<Adola> I've installed samba, and I can't see the windows machine at all
<Mamarok> Adola: sorry, I don't know samba, maybe somebody else
<Mamarok> Guest67170: that's not necessarily a driver error, just a configuration problem
<khoubeib> hi , i have got this problem when i was trying to install gmail widget "Could not create a python scriptengine for the gmail-plasmoid widget" i'm using jaunty , anyone have an idea
<Guest67170> shall i copy the error here
<Mamarok> khoubeib: where did you get that widget from?
<Mamarok> Guest67170: no, in a pastebin, wait
<khoubeib> form widget browser
<Mamarok> !paste | Guest67170
<ubottu> Guest67170: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<khoubeib> from*
<Guest67170> ok
<Mamarok> khoubeib: did you upgrade from Intrepid to Hardy?
<khoubeib> no
<Guest67170> ok
<waltzingalong> Mamarok: would that be a downgrade? ;)
<BluesKaj> Adola, have you set up share folders on windows?
<Mamarok> waltzingalong: oops :)
<Mamarok> khoubeib: I meant Intrepid to Jaunty of course :)
<khoubeib> :)
<khoubeib> no
<Mamarok> khoubeib: you installed it through the "add widget" interfacee you mean?
<Adola> BluesKaj: Yes, because I was able to see my computer from the other computer and visaversa while they were both on windows.  Now, that I"m back on linux niethr can see each other.
<khoubeib> yes
<Adola> I pinged my machine with the other, and I seen it.
<khoubeib> the normal way
<Guest67170> Mamarok : Here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/195797/
<Mamarok> khoubeib: then you should go to http://kde-look.org for support, as this is a third party application, not a widget from the repositories
<khoubeib> ok thanks Mamarok i'll take a look
<Mamarok> Guest67170: where did you get that driver from?
<Mamarok> khoubeib: you are welcome .)
<Guest67170> i download from del mini CD
<BluesKaj> adola , I had to redo the share on the windows folders after a kubuntu upgrade. It's the nature of the beast , especially if you're running vista
<Adola> It's XP.
<Adola> You suggest redoing the shared folders on windows?
<BluesKaj> reshare them anyway
<Mamarok> Guest67170: you should try the drivers from the repositories first IMHO
<Guest67170> Mamarok how do i get that
<Mamarok> Guest67170: normally the driver is already installed, you should try the display settings in the System Settings
<Guest67170> this system was orginally a Windws home XP system
<Guest67170> I have downloaded the kbuntu and installed myself
<Mamarok> Guest67170: that doesn't matter for the drivers, Linux uses its own drivers :)
<Guest67170> how do i check the IMHO repository : pleae advice the command
<BluesKaj> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mamarok> Guest67170: in the menu, go to the System settings and there you have a "Display" section
<Guest67170> Mamarok : I am there
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: if he installed Kubuntu he already hsa the driver, it's the resolution
<Mamarok> Guest67170: try to change the resolution there
<Guest67170> 800 X 576 is the only option
<Mamarok> right...
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you an expert for X settings?
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, yeah , but sometimes a monitor driver is also required , a little known fact
<Guest67170> cannot change resolution setting
<Guest67170> yes the monitor is "unknown"
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: could you check with Guest67170, please?
<Adola> That didn't work.
<Guest67170> thankx Mamarok for all the help
<Adola> No one in #samba will help
<Mamarok> Guest67170: you are welcome :)
<BluesKaj> Guest67170, I suggest you try to find a linux driver for the monitor ,sometimes that will solve a resolution problem
<Mamarok> Adola: it's Sunday...
<BluesKaj> Adola, type smb:// in the konqueror addressbar ...tell me what comes up
<Guest67170> BluesKaj: I will try to find that...but how do i identify the monitor on DELL MINI 1010
<Adola> smb:/
<Adola> Shows "Mshome
<Adola> Inside of mshome is my computer, that's it.
<BluesKaj> ok open mshome
<BluesKaj> does your xp machine have a name / username ?
<Adola> Yes.
<Adola> I was able to view it when this machine was in XP
<Guest67170> i cannot install jdk 5 and 6 ' the message is "if you are installing for the first time use not updated version
<Guest67170> where do I find this
<Mamarok> Guest67170: jdk is in the repositories
<Guest67170> right but it does not allow me to install
<MadMoney> Is a Kubuntu a trademark infringement on Ubuntu?
<waltzingalong> MadMoney: no
<MadMoney> Are they from the same organization?
<waltzingalong> MadMoney: yes
<MadMoney> Okay, thanks.
<waltzingalong> MadMoney: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Mamarok> MadMoney: that one is even better: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<Mamarok> read the section " What are the different versions of Ubuntu?"
<asinha> Hi this is Guest67170: I have learned to identify myself
<Mamarok> asinha: great, congrats :)
<asinha> thanks
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...no luck
<RickX> can anyone ell me how to add a style?
<tehboriz> i am wondering if there are any sexy screensavers in my kubuntu
<rgarcia> hi all, does anybody know how to remove encryption from a pdf file?
<MilitantPotato> Can someone pastebin the contents of the default /~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/SystemLoad.sgrd please?
<tehboriz> rgarcia: there's some progs to do it in windows, i've done it before
<rgarcia> yes..but in windows do you know anyone?
<tehboriz> what do you mean
<rgarcia> ops, in linux, kubuntu
<tehboriz> not really
<tehboriz> i'm new
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, not sure if mine's been modified by other apps, but i personally haven't edited it: http://pastebin.com/m66e966ae
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, if you print the pdf to a ps file, and then print it back to pdf, does the encryption remain?
<rgarcia> how do i do that?
<rgarcia> let m e try
<faessje> Hi
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, forget that... just install qpdf
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, http://blog.sandipb.net/2009/01/10/removing-encryption-from-legitimate-pdf-files-on-ubuntu/
<rgarcia> yes, i did with ps.
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, so that works?
<e-jat> anyone here run kopete with facebook plugin ?
<rgarcia> yep...and i also gonna try the qpdf
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, cool.  it was just an educated guess ;)
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, qpdf seems like a cleaner solution, and its in the repos
<MilitantPotato> can someone run "kate ~/.kde/share/apps/ksysguard/SystemLoad.sgrd" and pastebin the config?
<ign0ramus> MilitantPotato, see my x:06 timestamped comment above
<tehboriz> i installed a bunch of screensaver packages but they won't show up in "screensaver" under desktop settings... am i doing it wrong?
<intok> why can I join kubuntu but not ubuntu?
<tehboriz> i can :)
<tehboriz> okay guys seriously this isn't funny
<oscar> hello
<BluesKaj> intok, could you join in the past ?
<oscar> please can you speak french?
<shadeslayer> intok: maybe your ip is banned or soething
<shadeslayer> !fr | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> !fr | oscar
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, are you compiling them?  if so, are they installing without errors?
<rgarcia> mm..right ign0ramus, i'm gonna try it, thanks a lot
<tehboriz> ign0ramus: no i installed xscreensavers and all those packages, even electricsheep
<tehboriz> they just don't show up in that window
<nikitis> Is bitblender available yet?
<tehboriz> nvm ign0ramus, closing that window didn't do anything... i had to close the entire system settings window and turn it on again
<tehboriz> fixed it :)
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, :)
<shadeslayer> is kde a necessary package for kde 4.3 ??
<shadeslayer> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tehboriz> hey ign0ramus what's a good screensaver package? this is pretty weak, i'm seeing 8bit colour stuff
<tehboriz> haha asciiquarium
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, i don't know about packages, i'd check www.kde-look.org and find ones i personally liked
<tehboriz> ah thanks
<MilitantPotato> ign0ramus: thank you
<ign0ramus> np fellas
<tehboriz> do you use em?
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, personally, no.  i just let the screen turn off after 15 mins of no use
<tehboriz> boooring lol
<nikitis> Is there a way to "Show Desktop" with keyboard keys?
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, haha!  but seriously, what is the point of a screensaver? i never understood the point
<tehboriz> this 22" lcd is getting old, i wouldn't mind a burned out backlight... thanks for your help
<tehboriz> ign0ramus: it looks super awesome and stuff when you have guests over
<tehboriz> cause you gotta point out that you're on linux, whihc means you're a super hacker pro guy
<tehboriz> helios was a nice one i had on windows
<nikitis> heh not nowadays, my grandmother just started using linux
<ign0ramus> tehboriz, ahh the "wow" factor... there's a pretty cool OpenGL fireworks display that i used to have. impressed the gf, anyway ;)
<tehboriz> ah i shall check it out!
<BluesKaj> <--- a grandfather who's been usiing linux for 6yrs
<nikitis> New grandfather?
<ign0ramus> nikitis, you can do ctr+f12 ... not sure if thats what you're looking for (it doesn't show panel(s))
<BluesKaj> nope , got 5 grandkids
<nikitis> ign0ramus: not quite, i'm looking for something that will minimize all programs
<nikitis> BluesKaj: nice
<tehboriz> wow, opengl ones are impressive
<nikitis> ign0ramus: having issues playing World of Warcraft, and needing to minimize it but can't cause it's fullscreen.
<BluesKaj> lots of retired techie type retired ppl use linux
<ign0ramus> nikitis, ctrl+f2
<nikitis> ign0ramus: ah desktop switch
<tehboriz> yeahh... flying toasters!
<nikitis> that could do, but i'd still prefer the ability to show desktop.  Gnome has Ctrl+alt+D for that.  KDE has nothing similar?
<ign0ramus> nikitis, is that really what it does? i'm boring and only use a single workspace... ctrl+f2 just minimizes all apps for me...
<nikitis> ign0ramus: that's not exactly minimizing, but similar
<rgarcia> ign0ramus: Folha_de_Rosto_dos_Trabalhos_-_INDIVIDUAL.pdf: invalid password
<nikitis> ign0ramus: oh i see
<nikitis> you have only one deskspace
<rgarcia> $ qpdf --decrypt --password=mypassword input.pdf output.pdf
<rgarcia> what does it mean?
<ign0ramus> rgarcia, i never used the app, simply found a post that said this would decrypt.  best to read the documentation
<nikitis> ign0ramus: hmm when i disabled my 2nd desktop, for only 1, and tried ctrl+f2.  It did nothing
<ign0ramus> nikitis, i'm using kde 4.2.3 if it makes a difference
<nikitis> same ;(
<ign0ramus> nikitis, but ctrl+f2 most certainly minimizes all my windows... :/
<nikitis> bah.
<nikitis> well
<nikitis> Thanks for your help. Anyone else have any suggestions.
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with a parallell session in kde... the login of the second user is ok... but the screen remains gray...
<ign0ramus> nikitis, apparently, you can set a keyboard shortcut to any plasma widget, including Show Desktop, but it's not pretty ...
<ign0ramus> nikitis, http://forum.kde.org/minimize-to-desktop-hide-all-windows-panel-button-t-6332.html#pid7255
<c3o> hai all
<c3o> any hacker on this room brother...
<c3o> am need to talk
<suds> prefer programmer
<c3o>  brother....
<c3o> em.. that oke
<c3o> suds are u programmer
<c3o> ?
<suds> yes
<c3o> nice..  so nice, nice to meet you suds
<c3o> am ceo from aceh...
<suds> nice to meet you too
<suds> interesting
<c3o> may be just you brother on this room ?... any else ? // sorry if my english so bad..
<c3o> :D
<c3o> back to topic, am need make bms
<suds> well for right now it appears that way
<c3o> can you help me
<c3o> am want make bms
<shadeslayer> bms?
<suds> yeah please enlighten me on bms
<shadeslayer> suds: what is bms?
<ign0ramus> i made bms this morning
<suds> I'm not too sure I might know it but never heard it put that way
<c3o> :))
<c3o> that some application like cms brother...
<c3o> Bridge Management System
<c3o> B M S
<shadeslayer> ah....
<suds> I understand that now, but what is your point here?
<c3o> chek this link http://www.developers.net/tsearch?searchkeys=bridge+management+system+software
<ign0ramus> c3o, you have to register to read developers.ne
<shadeslayer> c3o: you need a software for BMS in Kubuntu?
<c3o> not
<c3o> that software run on webbase
<shadeslayer> so why have you come to #kubuntu ?
<c3o> em.. am want develop it with kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> c3o: then please visit sourceforge
<shadeslayer> !sourceforge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourceforge
<shadeslayer> -_-
<c3o> my pal develop it on wind***s am tall him am can develop it with kubuntu and with all my brother on here
<suds> well that's not really in my expertise...I mainly do scripting and algorithms not stuff like that
<c3o> yup you right shadeslayer
<c3o> chek it out http://www.google.co.id/search?hl=id&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=bridge+management+system&btnG=Telusuri&meta=
<c3o> am need that software,....
<shadeslayer> c3o: you could try in #ubuntu-devel
<c3o> em... thanks brother shadeslayer
<c3o> #ubuntu-devel
<c3o> sorry all my brother on #kuubuntu
<c3o> am new one
<shadeslayer> c3o: they will have a better idea on where to point you
<c3o> need teach
<c3o> sorry shadeslayer what that mean?
<shadeslayer> c3o: /join #ubuntu-devel
<c3o> thanks shadeslayer am will try it
<c3o> am on there brother.. shadeslayer
<c3o> thanks for you informastion am will try to talk on there
<shadeslayer> c3o: ask youre question there :)
<shadeslayer> bye all
<c3o> by shadeslayer
<kevin__> hey
<c3o> hey kevin
<c3o> what up
<seevee> hi
<seevee> I have a question that I couldn't find in documentation...
<seevee> I used unetbootin to set up xubuntu as a livecd on a usb...
<seevee> ... when I try to boot, the font is grossly out of proportion to the point of the desktop being unusable.
<seevee> Any tips?
<c3o_> hai ... my room so many this command
<c3o_> 58] <-- underdog7 has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<c3o_> [01:58] *** kevin__ is now known as Canadaeh19.
<c3o_> [01:58] --> smux has joined this channel (n=benoit@194.251.194-77.rev.gaoland.net).
<c3o_> [01:58] --> pascal has joined this channel (n=quassel@249.246.195-77.rev.gaoland.net).
<c3o_> [01:59] <-- seevee has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<c3o_> [01:59] <-- pascal has left this server (Client Quit).
<c3o_> [02:00] --> mike has joined this channel (n=mike@adsl-69-155-136-205.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net).
<c3o_> [02:00] <-- Saltire has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<c3o_> [02:00] --> smux_ has joined this channel (n=benoit@2.83.193-77.rev.gaoland.net).
<c3o_> [02:00] --> seevee has joined this channel (n=roger@96-42-161-235.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com).
<c3o_> [02:00] *** mike is now known as Guest20546.
<FloodBotK2> c3o_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3o_> how to register and identify with nickserv
<c3o_> ?
<c3o_> can help me
<jussi01> !register | c3o_
<ubottu> c3o_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<c3o_> yup thanks am will jussi01
<alucard_> hi
<c3o_> :))
<steve__> hey all
<c3o_> who to reg it
<alucard_> excues me
<alucard_> I dant speak english
<c3o_> yup alucard
<c3o_> what you speak
<alucard_> Turkish
<alucard_> It is ubuntu perfect
<alucard_> but
<alucard_> I don't installing OSS
<alucard_> and
<jussi01> !tr | alucard_
<ubottu> alucard_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<alucard_> Firefox not running
<c3o> !register | c3o
<ubottu> c3o, please see my private message
<alucard_> thanks
<alucard_> see you later ubuntu users family
<bahramwhh_> Thanks Linux (very much) http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/06/11/214240/Linux-To-Be-First-OS-To-Support-USB-30
<desaparecido> hi, i have a problem with no sound notification in jaunty KDE 4.3 beta 2, no MP3 or OGG plays (amarok, kaffeine, etc) but WMA works. audio in video it's ok too.some idea? works before las upgrade
<c3o> what error ?
<c3o> hai all am used ubuntu an um update to kubuntu now am want to install thema who i do it ?
<ikonia> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with akonadi... when I start kontact I receive the error message: Bridged resource '3ZQHxFgETK' has no standard resource
<sourcemaker> the second problem is: the strigi service is not visible in the system tray (KDE 4.3b2)
<c3o> please tall me how to cheng gdm
<c3o> brother.. how to upgrade open office 2.4 to 3.x
<ikonia> c3o: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> c3o: please stop calling everyone "brother"
<c3o> 8.04
<c3o> am used version of 8.04
<adam> hello does anyone know how to fix backlight problems
<c3o> for ubuntu but am upgrade to kubuntu
<c3o> am blank so blank of it
<Shadoze> Does anyone know why all java applications stay  minimised and cant be adjusted
<adam> i am using a torch to see my screen
<Guest63606> hey every1, got problem with my jaunty, i updatet my packages and installed with dist-upgrade, now i got non-solved connections in my repisitory, and at every start plasma crashes, and cant reloaded, just got window bar
<Shadoze> Nevermind, it appears to only have done it on the first time i opened it
<Guest63606>   kdebase-workspace-dev: Hängt ab: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 (= 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1.1) aber 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 ist installiert
<Guest63606>                          Hängt ab: libkwineffects1 (= 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1.1) aber 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 ist installiert
<Guest63606>                          Hängt ab: libkdecorations4 (= 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1.1) aber 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 ist installiert
<Guest63606>   kdeplasma-addons: Hängt ab: plasma-widgets-addons (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) ist aber nicht installiert
<FloodBotK2> Guest63606: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest63606>                     Hängt ab: plasma-runners-addons (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) ist aber nicht installiert
<Guest63606>                     Hängt ab: plasma-widget-lancelot (>= 4:4.2.90-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1) ist aber nicht installiert
<Shadoze> Guest63606: please use http://www.paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest63606> okay sorry
<Guest63606> :)
<Guest63606> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195887/
<Guest63606> the packages
<carolija> Hllo anyone know about this issuse whan i reboot the system I cant see the screen after this message "Starting Userful..." That is som game wich i installd but i don't need it
<carolija> Hello*
<Shadoze> christian: maybe #kubuntu-de may be of use to you?
<Guest9862> kk
<Shadoze> carolija: if you don't need the game then remove it?
<Shadoze> If i understood correctly
<carolija> How do i unistall it via knozola coz there is no other way?
<JuJuBee> Mamarok: you around?
<carolija> Shadoze: how ?
<carolija> I cant find it
<carolija> I have installed it via add program
<carolija> but now i can't find the game, and that game blocking my all system
<sheytan_> Hi guys
<FloodBotK1> carolija: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> carolija: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carolija> cant start it
<sheytan_> what are you using for screecasting?
<Dragnslcr> carolija- what's the name of the game?
<carolija> Dragnslcr: The name is userful .
<Dragnslcr> !info userful
<ubottu> Package userful does not exist in jaunty
<carolija> I have tried reemove userful
<Dragnslcr> carolija- did you install it from the regular repositories?
<carolija> but h can't find it
<carolija> ys
<carolija> from the regular
<carolija> yes*
<Shadoze> remove out however you remove things in knozola?
<Shadoze> I'm afraid i dont even know what that is, so i can be of little help there
<carolija> I read this but thr is nothing of help to remove it http://support.userful.com/wiki/index.php/Manuals/UMx/User_Guide#Ubuntu_8.10
<Dragnslcr> carolija- that doesn't look like a game
<Dragnslcr> !info userful-multiplier
<ubottu> userful-multiplier (source: userful-multiplier): Userful's Virtualized X-Server (Trial Version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 323-20090317110251-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 7564 kB, installed size 16528 kB (Only available for i386)
<carolija> The main problem is that game dos not support Radeon and now after restart i cant login
<sheytan_> Guys! I need some app for screencasting. Can someone name some?
<carolija> voila, what is that
<carolija> It is Trial version
<Shadoze> carolija, did you know what you were installing before you went abou tinstalling it?
<carolija> I tought it some game
<JuJuBee> Anyone use kpilot with a palm treo?
<carolija> Shadoze:
<Shadoze> carolija: Perhaps there documentation may be of use to you, they appear to have unistalling instructions there also: http://support.userful.com/wiki/index.php/Manuals/UMx/User_Guide
<carolija> I remv it i guess, wills ee now
<carolija> remove*
<ubsafder> from /var/log can i see the adress assigned by dhcp ?
<Shadoze> Carolija, huh?
<Shadoze> Oh sorry, gotcha come back with the result!
<carolija> yup
<Shadoze> :), does anyone else have timeouts and "cannot install this error messages" when trying to install sun's java packages
<AdmiralNDP> Interesting. The default channel for the Mint Linux install is #kubuntu.
<carolija> Shadoze: now is all okay.
<c3o> hai all can kubuntu we used for learn hacking ?
<c3o> :)
<c3o> am interest for hacking
<c3o> for learn
<carolija> Just i can't figure aout witch package i install avary time and I lose the KDE ? Any ida ? Now i have same like ubuntu damn
<Shadoze> c3o: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/09/getting-into-kde-hacking.html
<carolija> c3o:  this erver not support hacking
<carolija> server*
<carolija> every* *damn Keyboard*
<c3o> wew thanks shadoze
<c3o> and sorry carlija
<Shadoze> I don't think he means it like that, "hacking" can also refer to taking things apart finding out how things work under certain situations and possibly finding bugs in kde.
<c3o> :D
<JuJuBee> I need some assitance getting the Printer Configuration app installed/running on my deskop. It is missing from K-Menu->Applicaitons->System for some reason. I think it is kcmshell4?
<Shadoze> carolija: i'm not sure, but if installing that game knocked out kde from starting, my best bet would be that was the problem
<Shadoze> Googling around founf quite alot of problems with it for k/ubuntu users :(
<carolija> Shadoze:  So the game who running on gnome can be a problm too ?
<carolija> problem*
<Shadoze> carolija: Possibly i don;t really know i've never played it/heard about it to know, but the documentation "should" cover most things hopefully including known issues
<carolija> I was tired whan was installing package so maybe i installed some with gnome support
<Shadoze> gnome and kde can work pretty well together
<Shadoze> I don't think installing gnome packages would be your problem
<carolija> hmm, than what ?
<carolija> I have ubuntu screen after restart :|
<Shadoze> The ubuntu bootsplash? What about your desktop environment, has it turned to gnome, or is it still kde?
<carolija> Shadoze:  how to see that ?
<Shadoze> I thought you could login after removing that game?
<carolija> Yes i am loged in now, just i see ubuntu screen
<Shadoze> clarify on the "ubuntu" screen?
<carolija> hmm I don't have K  (like in win "start" )  but I have Applications - Places - System
<Shadoze> Can you assemble a printscren together?
<carolija> wait i make a screenshoot, just a sec
<Shadoze> Cheers
<carolija> Shadoze:  http://carolija.eu/images/snapshot2.png
<Shadoze> carolija: That is gnome
<carolija> Shadoze: Before rstart I had KDE and i want KDE
<carolija> thre is the problem
<carolija> restart*
<Shadoze> logout, and under session manager there should be links to the desktop environment it will use when it logs in
<Shadoze> such as kde, failsafe, gnome, ecetera
<Shadoze> select kde if its there
<carolija> ok
<carolija> just a sec
<Shadoze> Okay
<carolija> Shadoze:  now is KDE, BUT why i have gnome damn ?
<carolija> and thank you Shadoze .
<Shadoze> Well, you must have installed the gnome-desktop package
<carolija> Ill remove it
<carolija> if i have installed that one
<Shadoze> Would you like guidance on how to do that?
<carolija> I dont need it
<carolija> apt-get remove gnome-desktop ?
<carolija> I mean $sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop ?
<carolija> is that one Shadoze  ?
<carolija> ot something else
<carolija> or*
<Shadoze> That should remove gnome yes, hold up
<Shadoze> It will also remove all of gnome's dependancies
<Shadoze> carolija: can you check if the ubuntu-desktop package is installed?
<carolija> So i should leave it and every time just chose KDE before login
<carolija> yes i can
<carolija> sec
<Walzmyn> what's the CLI command to "do someting in THIS directory"?
<Shadoze> if you want it gone, then well remove it
<carolija> Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<carolija> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<carolija> So there is no ubuntu-desktop
<Shadoze> Ahh so yo uhavn;t got all of gnome, but you've dragged in enough for a workable gnome installation :S
<moqill> hello
<carolija> Yes something like that look like Shadoze
<carolija> and every time I got this, I have installed Kubuntu around 5 times and every tim the same
<Shadoze> carolija: check if you have the package: gnome-desktop-environment
<carolija> BUT it's ok, now i know how to get in via KDE
<carolija> ok, sec
<carolija> ill check it
<carolija> Package gnome-desktop-environment is not installed, so not removed
<carolija> Shadoze: no, there is not
<Shadoze> oh dear erm
<carolija> heh, never mind i will menage like this Shadoze
<carolija> thank you anyway for that game and for time
<Shadoze> Well this will remove all the package ubuntu-desktop would have dragged in, and you will have some of these
<Shadoze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195913/
<carolija> Shadoze: Yes i have Xvnc server , so some of those make the problem
<carolija> Never mind, ill leave it like this, so i can login every time in kde
<carolija> just have to check it like you sad
<Shadoze> You can set it as defualt under session manager i think :)
<carolija> I will keep that paste for the future
<carolija> I will see, i hope so hehe
 * steve__ sees cat
<Shadoze> Awesome :D hopefully it works *fingers corssed*
<Shadoze> *crossed
<carolija> Yep:)
<JuJuBee> Is it possible for miltiple users to share the same calendar/address book with Kontact?
<davide_9090> hi
<c3o> #!/usr/bin/perl
<c3o> #Coded By AlpHaNiX
<mubu> Hey guys where can çi check in the log viewer to see at what time my pc was turned off? Thanks
<carolija> c3o:  use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<c3o> Can't locate XML/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)
<c3o> how to fix taht
<vbgunz> what do I need to get this -> "QtSql module is installed with the Sqlite interface"
<begginer001> hi everyone
<begginer001> i need some help
<begginer001> for installing
<begginer001> QT software
<begginer001> can anyone help me
<begginer001> ?
<linuxbomb> What sound system does kubuntu use for default?
<begginer001> im kunbuntu user
<benjamin> I just updated to kde 4.2.4, and now I don't have any icons anymore (the kmenu, in the system tray, etc). the items in question are present, they just aren't visible
<welington> ops ola galera
<welington> aguem do brasil
<benjamin> so i've narrowed things down a little... the "Crystal SVG" icon theme seems to be missing most of its icons. How does one go about fixing this?
<mtbbiker99> hello
<mtbbiker99> hello germany!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mtbbiker99> ist jemand hier??
<Dragnslcr> !de | mtbbiker99
<ubottu> mtbbiker99: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mtbbiker99> also, ich heiße olaf 37 aus recklinghausen und du??
<mtbbiker99> könnt ihr auch tippen? can you write?
<mtbbiker99> english or german or or
<mtbbiker99> nobody
<mtbbiker99> hi gt_
<mtbbiker99> can you write
<mtbbiker99> withe the keybord
<mtbbiker99> write with the keyboard
<mtbbiker99> say hello
<BluesKaj> !enter | mtbbiker99
<ubottu> mtbbiker99: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mtbbiker99> my name is kitty
<mtbbiker99> question: is anybody out ther?
<benjamin> no
<mtbbiker99> bad english, sorrry
<Joschi> *g*
<mtbbiker99> what can I do here?
<benjamin> !de | mtbbiker99
<ubottu> mtbbiker99: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gt_> hola
<gt_> saludos a todos
<mtbbiker99> dos no ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es | gt_
<ubottu> gt_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pubuntu> hello
<mtbbiker99> I hate bill Gates, free is better
<mtbbiker99> english, please
<BluesKaj> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<mtbbiker99> ok, I dont like........
<gt_> gracias
<BluesKaj> da nada
<mtbbiker99> where do you came frome exaxtly?
<BluesKaj> err de nada
<mtbbiker99> dont leave, write
<mtbbiker99> hello german!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mtbbiker99> Is noboady "ubuntu"
<mtbbiker99> menschlich
<mtbbiker99> konservation, please
<BluesKaj> mtbbiker99, pls stop these questions ...if you have a question then state your problem
<donder> Hey guys, is it possible to have an external usb hdd with multiple partitions? thanks
<mtbbiker99> dann schreibe ich mir selbst einen Brief.........
<BluesKaj> !de | mtbbiker99
<ubottu> mtbbiker99: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mtbbiker99> Yes, no problem
<benjamin> if anyone cares, i fixed my icon issue... when I updated to 4.2.4, the oxygen icon theme was not installed. I brought it in manually using adept. problem solved
<mtbbiker99> wich OS do you have
<benjamin> donder: i've done it in XP... but i've never tried with linux
<mtbbiker99> tried it with UBUNTU
<BluesKaj> mtbbiker99, can't you take a hint ? go to the german chat pls
<mtbbiker99> deutsch, kein problem
<donder> benjamin, i can i have one of those partitions bootable, like with grub on it?
<benjamin> donder: i can't think of a reason why you couldn't... Many mobos nowadays ship with the ability to boot to usb devices
<donder> benjamin, yeah i know but i thought the multiple partitions might mess it up...
<benjamin> donder: if you're booting to it, it should look to the boot sector first, aka grub. In my experience, grub handles multiple partitions well
<benjamin> donder: again though, i've never done this... i just don't see a reason why it couldn't be done
<sparkart> Hi.... I am having a graphics display issue.
<sparkart> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9457/snapshot2j.png
<rgarcia> hi all, does anybody know a program to scan documents w/ scanner?
<TMKCodes> scan documents w/ scanner how's that possible?
<rgarcia> ops sorry...with the scanner
<donder> Anyone know the minimum size of a usb flash drive to install ubuntu onto it with the startup disk creator? thanks
<TMKCodes> donder the startup disk creator makes copies the installer.iso into the usb disk
<donder> so like 700 MB?
<TMKCodes> donder: Yeah
<TMKCodes> donder: it works like burning the .iso into CD
<rgarcia> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<donder> Hey guys I just created 2 partitions on my usb hdd with the partition editor (gparted) in ubuntu. Gparted sees the two partitions but in the nautilus explorer "Computer" I can only see one partition.. What should i do.. Thanks
<beachside> hello, I just switched to kubuntu and i'm digging it so far, but i can't prink anything. It is a Lexmark z730. Lexmark doesn't have the model on their site, and i've searched fourms and can't find anything. I do have the install disk that came with the printer.
<beachside> *print
<BluesKaj> beachside, i hate to be the bearer of bad news , but i don't know of any lexmark linux drivers ...yet
<nii> am new on ubuntu and irc
<nii> any body wanna help out?
#kubuntu 2010-06-14
<ivan_> hello
<bbeck> how do I keep the gnome keyring from opening when I log into KDE?
<jonathan__> :(
<pip> Hello, I have an old small laptop, SonyPCG-SRX55H, after installing Kubuntu 10.04, the biggest resolution is only 800x600 and it doesn't scale all the screen, why is that ?
<Zorael> KVpnc seems to lack a package with debugging symbols. Is this intended or an oversight?
<pip> I can't start Knetworkmanager after installation :S, the network plug icon on the panel shows "network manager disabled" :S
<Zorael> pip: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9257105
<Zorael> pip: but do 'kdesudo dolphin' instead of 'sudo dolphin
<Zorael> '*
<pip> a simple question, is Kubuntu *MUCH* different from ubuntu ?
<pip> Zorael, why such wired way ?
<bukayoo> pip: For Kubuntu it's better to install the plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Zorael> pip: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223030. If you start using the network management plasmoid instead of KNetworkManager, you'll get a checkbox with which you can toggle networking.
<pip> Zorael, And this is a Sony old laptop, with Intel 82815 integrated graphic card, the biggest resolution only have 800x600 without scaling itself to the physical screen
<pip> is that a bug ?
<Zorael> pip: Hard to say, in my experience Intel drivers have just worked out of the box
<Zorael> Entering 'xrandr' in a terminal should list what resolutions it thinks your graphics card (and monitor) supports
<nickee> Where is the "file search" K-menu-item?  It was on my KU 9.4 system, I don't see it on the KU 10.4 K-start-menu.  I'm using the "classic" style menu, but checked on the new style menu, & it's not there either.
<nickee_> Was there an answer to this question:    Where is the "file search" K-menu-item?  It was on my KU 9.4 system, I don't see it on the KU 10.4 K-start-menu.  I'm using the "classic" style menu, but checked on the new style menu, & it's not there either.
<snarkster> im trying to setup kdm to accept xdmcp connection but it doesnt work
<snarkster> anyone got any clues on how to set that up?
<Pedro_Amaral> brazil chat
<Pedro_Amaral> ?
<chirpis_> I'm having trouble installing software from a ppa.  I added the ppa to my software sources, and did an apt-get update, but I don't see the software in apt-cache search or kpackagekit.
<snails> hi
<snails> what version of kde is kubuntu at presently?
<snails> I know it's 4.x.x
<Dragnslcr> snails- 10.04 uses KDE 4.4.2
<basy> hi, what can i do when kacipd is killing my CPU?
<lordganesh> how to unistall any software installed using make
<Blank`android> lordganesh: in the folder you originally compiled it, run 'sudo make uninstall'
<lordganesh> Blank`android: thanks.
<Blank`android> you're welcome
<poyntz> how do you change the panel theme in kubuntu 9.10?
<poyntz> more specifically, the latest plasma-desktop
<hagebake> poyntz: see if you have Workspace Appearance or something similar in System Settings
<snails> Dragnslcr: thanks bud.
<poyntz> hagebake: found it. ty :). also not sure but is there any widgit style that goes with ghost (the panel decoration style)
<poyntz> actually, ghost is a little underdone. looks sorta cool, but the popups need work...
<hagebake> ghost? I don't have that
<hagebake> I'm on 10.4
<corigo> Laptop failed to complete it's sequence to go to sleep. Had to hard power off and reboot. Now knetwork manager is disabled and I can't find a way to enable it to manage my connections
<corigo> Won't even manage (and connect) with the cable
<poyntz> what's the alternative GUI package installer to kpackagekit in 10.04?
<poyntz> cause yeh, kpackagekit died :S
<corigo> got it
<poyntz> ello?
<abdoo_> hi
<poyntz> does kpackagekit for 10.04 still work?
<abdoo_> are u talking to me now ???
<abdoo_> i do not know what is it ?
<poyntz> what distro are you using?
<abdoo_> why ?
<poyntz> you could test for me if you like ;)
<abdoo_> i don't know what is it ?
<moetunes> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.5.4-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 463 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<abdoo_> is it a programm for talking and chatting ?
<cristian_> Hola
<moetunes> !es | ? cristian_
<ubottu> ? cristian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<larsjaaa> akssps011: more description please. Checked dmesg/syslog?
<ubuntu_> hi
<tjcatlett> ok how do i watch videos on youtube.com
<removido> In KDE 3.5.10 the kicker was it cool to sizes in pixels instead of dragging the mouse as in KDE 4.4.
<removido> applets kicker you can not adjust the font as before - color, size and type. A pity!
<removido> In both the clock could be improved as in "styleclok" adding an alarm and countdown, and the customization options in the Gnome clock.
<removido> ???
<moetunes> maybe suggestions for #kde channel ?
<removido> good idea
<removido> I found the new version good for the hardware recognizes everything, rather than the hardy which is that I use
<monk_> <tjcatlett> ok how do i watch videos on youtube.com    sudo apt-get install gw6c
<removido> youtube  adobe flash 10 works fine
<removido>  youtube  go to adobe site and follow the instructions for Linux.
<hart> is there a equalizer for alsa?
<hrw> hi
<hrw> any information when kdepim 4.4.85 will be available for maverick?
<hart> ultrav1olet: how do i compile alsa_eq_plugin ?
<cedvanes> idn
<jussi> hrm, I dont seem to be able to connect to localhost:631 - it gives a connection refused error. any ideas about where to start looking?
<hart>  ./rteq: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hart> what's wrong with this picture
<jussi> hart: sounds like you havent got gtk 1.2 installed...
<hart> jussi: yea i know heh but that is from 2002 not gonna install it
<hart> i just trying to get my alsa equalizer to work on tholse system
<hart> whole system
<jussi> ahh
<hart> no luck so far
<jussi> last I heard there was an equalizer for phonon... but I dont remmber the details
<hart> jussi: do you use pulseaudio ?
<jussi> not
<jussi> no
<hart> do you have equalizer for alsa then ?
<jussi> no, I dont use an equalizer
<hart> oh
<hrw> any information when kdepim 4.4.85 will be available for maverick?
<jussi> hrw: usually maverick questions go to #ubuntu+1, however, it should be there soon as its in the ppa for lucid already
<jussi> err, wait
<jussi> not the pim, sorry.
<jussi> hrw: Im not exactly sure on that.
 * jussi grumbles at mondays
<jussi> hart: are you looking for something for amarok?  or system wide?
<hrw> k
<jussi> hart: it seems amarok very recetly added an equalizer:  see this commit: http://kollide.net:8060/changelog/Amarok/src/engine/gst10/equalizer?cs=3798
<zeld> hi all
<zeld> i've a problem with akonadi
<hart> jussi: no not that :D
<hart> nubu
<jussi> zeld: do tell... ;)
<zeld> akonadi not start and says to me : http://dpaste.com/207026/
<zeld> jussi: i have no packages about mysql-server
<zeld> i've onluy installed mysql-common   mysql-server-core-5.1 mysql-client-core-5.1
<jussi> !find mysqld-akonadi
<ubottu> File mysqld-akonadi found in akonadi-server
<zeld> but i do not know why do not start akonadi :|
<jussi> zeld: I havent much experience with akonadi
<zeld> :(
<zeld> so jussi ?
<jussi> I dont know the answer.
<zeld> ok :)
<zeld> thanks
<zeld> ok jussi now akonadi shit is running :|
<zeld> but it's impossible!!!
<jussi> zeld: please watch your language here
<zeld> jussi ok ok :)  excuse me :)))
<zeld> \o/
<zeld> excyse me all! :)
<zeld> jussi:  do you know what function do akonadi???
<Torch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<zeld> Torch: thanks
<duongnv> hello
<zeld> ok ok :) bie bie guys!! good work with kubuntu ;)
<gNOMe-> yo wheres the software package installer that lists everything properly
<amichair> is it just me, or did rsibreak break in kde 4.4.4?
<ubuntu__> Hi everyone
<hrw> amichair: works for me with 4.4.85, worked with 4.4.4
<sylsysyl> Hi everyone
<amichair> hrw: I noticed it stopped counting down a a few days ago, and I think it coincided with upgrading to 4.4.4 (it's the only system change I can think of)
<amichair> hrw: any ideas how to get it going again?
<sylsylsyl> Re- Hi everyone
<sylsylsyl> (sorry I had a problem with my keyboard as I'm using the live CD)
<sylsylsyl> Someone may help me, I'm looking for an app for Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu or any other variant
<sylsylsyl> Do you folks know an app that is designed for managing a video collection ?
<sylsylsyl> Like amarok for example but for video files instead of audios
<hrw> amichair: no, sorry
<amichair> hrw: k, thanks :-)
<sylsylsyl> I foudn "JTheque Movies" which is fine, but still in development and not very well integrated in ubuntu (it's in Java)
<sylsylsyl> here is jtheque movies : http://jtheque.developpez.com/en/index.html
<sylsylsyl> http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/tag/jtheque/
<sylsylsyl> ? is someone reading my messages at least ?
<amichair> sylsylsyl: yes, but everyone who doesn't have an answer keeps quiet (and that's good!) :-)
<sylsylsyl> amichair : ok thanks but nobody answered even "no" so I had a doubt
<amichair> sylsylsyl: you can repeat the question (preferably in one line) every once in a while. When someone comes along that has an answer - they will let you know
<sylsylsyl> amichair : thanks ! but honestly I don't expect to find any answer to my question as I have already searched a lot on the web...
<amichair> steffen___: btw, if your question is not specific to kubuntu, you can try asking in the #ubuntu channel
<amichair> oops, sorry steffen___, that was for sylsylsyl
<sylsylsyl> THere's a thousand of software for managing a DVD or video collection, but here you have to understand "the films you have in your living-room", not the movies you have on your computer
<sylsylsyl> there's also miro which could be something like what I'm looking for
<sylsylsyl> amichair : I'm doing it on freenode#ubuntu, no more answers, gonna try on #ubuntu here
<amichair> sylsylsyl: Good luck!
<sylsylsyl> amichair : btw, there's a kubuntu.org server and a ubuntu.com server, each one with #ubuntu and #kubuntu chans ?
<amichair> sylsylsyl: I'm pretty sure they are the same channels (irc servers interconnect, if these are not downright aliases of the same server)
<sylsylsyl> ok ;)
<sylsylsyl> amichair : fine, I didn't know that (aliases) about IRc
<sylsylsyl> *IRC
<sylsylsyl> amichair : :D i just noticed that freenode#ubuntu and kubuntu#ubuntu are the same servers
<sylsylsyl> amichair: that may be why my nick was already used ! lol
<hart> where do i enable 5.1 sound in kubuntu
<hart> it's stereo now
<hart> cant hear center front
<ArGGu^^> hart if you open mixer and go to Settings->Configure channels. You can chose the visible channels in mixer.
<hart> ArGGu^^: i think my speaker is broken or something
<ArGGu^^> hart you might need to set the player what you are using to use 5.1
<Dyrcona> i updated kopete and libkopete from source because I wanted to apply an extra patch from bugs.kde.org.
<Dyrcona> now, every time i run kpackagekit or whenever it makes a daily check for security updates, i get two stuck updates for kopete and libkopete.
<Dyrcona> they won't install, of course, because they're already installed. it says something like this version of kopete is not an update for this version of kopete.
<Dyrcona> my question is, how do I get the security updates for these two to stop trying to install? or how do I get the update software to realize that those versions are already installed?
<sylsylsyl> Hi !
<sylsylsyl> How can I install applications with Kubuntu Lucid ? There is a more user-friendly soft like gnome-app-install ?
<Dyrcona> sylsylsyl: kpackagekit
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : yes but it shows me packages, and I'd like to see software
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : for example I search "gimp", and I have "gimp-data", "gimp-help", etc etc etc...
<amichair> when copying files from an external usb drive to an internal hard disk (both NTFS), I get 'Could not change permissions...' popup warnings for each file copied... is this a bug?
<Dyrcona> sylsylsyl: choose the main gimp package. it will install the others automatically.
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : Yes yes I know how app installing and package dependencies work, It's just that I'd like to have the list of all apps available
<Dyrcona> sysylsyl: you could always install gnome-app-install and just use that if you're more comfortable with it.
<sylsylsyl> why not, but it won't use several gnome/gtk libraries ?
<Dyrcona> sylsylsyl: kde and gnome work just fine side by side.
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : yes, I used For about two years the three interfaces (GNOME/KDE/XFCE) side by side to compare, now I'd like to use KDE but I'd also like to find that ;) anyway i'm gonna try to install gnome-app-install and tell you if it doesn't install too much gtk soft
<Dyrcona> what I want to know is why kubuntu keeps trying to install "updates" when the version it is trying to install is already installed.
 * Dyrcona is thinking of giving gnome a shot.
<sylsylsyl> :D
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : hm.... the "gnome-app-install" package does not more exist on Lucid. But I use it on Xubuntu 10.04 on a laptop... what's its name now ?
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : It seems to have been replaced by "software-center"... which requires 96 packages to install :/
<henkka-> hi how can i listen to midi files with kubuntu
<henkka-> ?
<sylsylsyl> Dyrcona : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466292 (bringing back app-install in lucid)
<Torch> henkka-: there's kmid2. i don't know if there are ubuntu packages of it, though.
<mfraz74> I'm using the classic menu launcher set to use name only. This works OK apart from everything in Games which displays the description instead of the name. Is anyone else getting this?
<ghostcube> anyone else noticing starnge behaviour for kdm and the kdm settings dialog in 4.5 beta2?
<ghostcube> i cant change themes and i cant use any button when loging in to kdm
<mfraz74> ghostcube: I've been manually editing the necessary file recently
<ghostcube> .kdmrc?
<mfraz74> ghostcube: yes
<ghostcube> mfraz74: thx :)
<henkka-> kmid2
<henkka-> im using kubuntu.. is kmid2 for kubuntu? =)
<mfraz74> ghostcube: would you like a copy of mine?
<Torch> mfraz74: yes, same here.
<ghostcube> mfraz74: later maybe not at my linux box here :)
<mfraz74> ghostcube: ok, was thinking of putting it up on pastebin
<ghostcube> are you later on here maybe i ping you
<ghostcube> :)
<mfraz74> torch: has it been mentioned anywhere?
<mfraz74> ghostcube: i'm not sure
<Torch> mfraz74: i don't know, but a bug report on bugs.kde.org is probably a good idea.
<ghostcube> hmmm ok we'll see :) but thx for offering
<Tesssa> join #ubuntu
<Torch> Tesssa: with a "/" in front of the command and it works ;-)
<Tesssa> i know
<Tesssa> but thanks
<Freyr> can i access ubuntu one music store from amarok ?
<mfraz74> freyr: not that i know of
<Freyr> "nice"
<Tesssa> just upgraded my puter to a AMD64x6 thenom black it runs ok on 10.4 ubuntu with a nvidia 8000 series graphics board.Have heard problems with tyhe 9000 series graphics board anyone any informnation on that please
<Tesssa> im hope to upgrade the graphics board
<Tesssa> sorry phenom
<mfraz74> what is the name of the classic menu?
<Torch> mfraz74: still kickoff, but with a "traditional" added
<mfraz74> torch: can't find it in bugs.kde.org
<Torch> mfraz74: file the bug against plasma then
<santosh> helo
<santosh> ny1 der?
<mfraz74> OK, I've submitted the bug.
<mfraz74> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241736 feel free to add more information.
<santosh> whats that bug about ?
<pedza> hey :)
<pedza> i need help!
<pedza> ican't run the kubuntu liveusb without nomodeset
<pedza> and when i do it works perfectly
<mfraz74> santosh: the games section of the application launcher
<pedza> but when i install it it either freezes when that disk thing loads
<pedza> or it crashes to a completely black screen
<santosh> pezda, is it showing to report bug wth black screen?
<pedza> just a black screen
<santosh> mfraz , i didnt understand , can you explain clearly
<pedza> first it tells me that my ndswrapper isnt installed or what not but i think that that isnt anything related
<santosh> am not ubuntu person, am kubuntu user , and i will try to help if i can
<pedza> so am i
<pedza> i have been using ubuntu until now though
<santosh> pezda, when did black screen appeared ?
<mfraz74> santosh: click the application launch button, go to games and i see all games listed under their description not their name
<santosh> did u remember what u did before that
<pedza> after the loading screen
<pedza> no
<pedza> i didnt do anything
<pedza> but sometimes it gets to the login screen
<santosh> mfraz, can u play those game ? , are they working
<pedza> i log in and then it freezes when it gets to the disk
<santosh> pezda, yeah i too had the same problem before
<santosh> it happens after when we finish update and restart
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<pedza> but on the liveusb i fix that problem by doing nomodeset
<pedza> what do i do after i install kubuntu?
<santosh> after installing kubuntu
<pedza> what can i do then?
<pedza> yes
<santosh> in terminal u run -  sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<santosh> and try
<santosh> hope it fixes ur problem
<santosh> i too did the same and now it is ok for me
<santosh> mfraz  u der?
<pedza> hey
<pedza> sorry
<pedza> lost internet access
<pedza> what did you say?
<FloodBotK1> pedza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pedza> what should i have done?
<pedza> how do you run nomodeset every time kubuntu boots???
<santosh> sorry , i didnt know about nomodeset :-/
<santosh> which version ob kubuntuyou are using
<pedza> lucid
<pedza> how did you fix your problem?
<santosh> i had a problem when i updated and restarted, after login i hav got black screen to report bug
<santosh> i hav upgraded by using -> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<santosh> in terminal
<santosh> and restarted, nows its working well
<pedza> aha
<pedza> aptitude being?
<pedza> that name is familiar lol
<santosh> it upgrades to latest version of KDE 4.4.85 or 4.5
<pedza> ok
<Tesssa> just upgraded my puter to a AMD64x6 thenom black it runs ok on 10.4 ubuntu with a nvidia 8000 series graphics board.Have heard problems with tyhe 9000 series graphics board anyone any informnation on that please
<santosh> run that command in terminal
<santosh> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<pedza> ok
<pedza> im gonna try that thx:D
<santosh> let it complete upgrading, and after it finishes, restart your system and i wish it works fine
<Dyrcona> while on the subject of aptitude....
<Dyrcona> i have installed kopete version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 from the source package because I wanted to add a patch from bugs.kde.org
<Dyrcona> ever since doing this, kpackagekit lists kopete version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 as a security update.
<Dyrcona> when it tries to install, of course it fails.
<Dyrcona> It actually tells me that the update could already be installed.
<santosh> drycon, it means it has been installed on your system already
<Dyrcona> right. i know it has been. i want it to stop trying to install it.
<Dyrcona> the output for the version that I pasted above was copied from dpkg-query, so at some point the package system knows this version is installed.
<Dyrcona> how do I get kpackagekit to recognize that fact?
<santosh> oh ok, i donno how to stop , but i know how to remove kopete :P
<santosh> Friends Iam not Kubuntu representative, am Kubuntu user only
<Dyrcona> i don't wanna remove it. the patch fixes a bug for me with jabber servers.
<Dyrcona> santosh: i think that can be said for most of us here.
<santosh> which version of KDE u r using atpresent
<Torch> Dyrcona: you applied the patch to the source, rebuilt the pacakge with that patch and installed that?
<Dyrcona> torch: yes.
<Dyrcona> Torch: I did it several weeks ago, but I did download the source package, applied the patch, and built the binary package from the patched source.
<Torch> Dyrcona: simply blocking all security updates for good isn't such a great idea.
<Torch> Dyrcona: the best thing to do would be to build a new patched package from the later version
<bukayoo> Dyrcona: you could hold it or pin it
<Dyrcona> Torch: it's the same version already!
<santosh> i think its better to remove kopete , and once again install it from repositeries
<Dyrcona> santosh: then kopete doesn't work for me. it disconnects from jaber every 5 minutes.
<santosh> oh
<bukayoo> Dyrcona: aptitude hold kopete && aptitude unmarkauto kopete
<Dyrcona> bukayoo: thanks. I'll try that.
<santosh> in KDE 4.5 Quickaccess Browser is not working :(
<Torch> Dyrcona: be aware that you won't get any security updates for kopete any more if you pin the package to your current version. this is potentially dangerous and simply not "the right thing to do"
<Dyrcona> Torch: Don't worry about me. "I know what I'm doing." ;)
<Dyrcona> famous last words, right?
<santosh> can anyone tell me how to change IP adress of my system on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Dyrcona, have you tried Konverse, the kde jabber client?
<Dyrcona> now, what I don't get is why "it" was trying to update me to a version that was already installed?
<Dyrcona> BluesKaj: no, haven't tried Konverse. I was using Kopete because I also use Yahoo! chat with some friends.
 * Dyrcona did consider going back to using Psi.
<santosh> you people can even use PIDGIN messenger
<BluesKaj> Dyrcona,  ok
 * Dyrcona tried Pidgin a year or two ago.
<santosh> k
<Dyrcona> I'm not a Linux/OSS newb, just a Kubuntu newb.
<santosh> dyrcona, can u suggest any good antivirus for kubuntu, do we have problem of virus attacks on linux ?
<BluesKaj> yahoo and linux chat clients don't mix well
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<santosh> ok i will check it, thank u
<Dyrcona> santosh: clamav is what I use to scan incoming email on my server. it works on files, too.
<BluesKaj> as long asyou have your windows partition protected
<Dyrcona> sanotsh: i mean, you can have it periodically scan files on disk if you're paranoid.
<santosh> i donot have windows on my disc , i hate its Blue Screen of Death, which leaves no clue
<santosh> dyrcona, ok i will try clamav
<santosh> blueskaj, ok fine thank you
<BluesKaj> Dyrcona, there are a few linux trojans around , but they are mostly setup to install on enterprise systems
<santosh> i have install clamav , but i cannot see in my applications list
<santosh> what shall i do
<BluesKaj> santosh, Dyrcona , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<santosh> blues , yeah then how can we protect ourselves from malware
<Dyrcona> santosh: don't run it. ;)
<santosh> dyrcona , i didnt understand
<santosh> what shouldnt i run?
<Dyrcona> santosh: don't run malware programs.
<santosh> yeah ok
<spirov92> hi, is there some tool for battery diagnostics? it's an old compaq laptop, the battery claims to be loaded, but if I unplug the charger it dies
<santosh> i hav installed CLAMAV , but i cannot find it in applications list, how can i fix it
<Dyrcona> santosh: that's beyond me.... what happens if you run freshclam from the command line?
<santosh> can u tell me command to run in terminal
<Dyrcona> just run freshclam. you should get something on the terminal even if it isn't installed.
<spirov92> santosh: as he said, run the command freshclam
<santosh> ok
<Dyrcona> you could also try clamscan --version
<santosh> ok
<Torch> spirov92: look in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<vi390> hi, Iam connection with dolphin via sftp to another server. On every request Dolphin asks me for the private key passphrase and also prompts for the server password. The pwds are allready in the field so I have only to click. But its still anoyying. Is there a way that dolphin does not prompt for pwd at this point?
<BluesKaj> vi390, afraid not , it's for your protection
<vi390> BluesKaj, hmm, in Gnome I did not have this problem somehow. Can I maybe use another Filemanager to solve that?
<vi390> BluesKaj, you just can not work to long in such conditions, there is to much overhead of clicks
<Torch> vi390: it should ask _once_ and then remember the password for the application's run time. if it asks on every file transfer or operation, something's wrong
<vi390> Torch, ok, than I asume something is wrong, maybe. It asks when I change Directories on the remote site, and even after some idle time
<vi390> hmm, wrong. But what!?
<Torch> vi390: can you ssh into the server without problems?
<spirov92> Torch: thanks, it seems it's not BAT0, it's C135, I'll see if I can figure out what's wrong with it :)
<vi390> Torch, yes
<ilumi> in the 10.10 alpha, i have a double task bar, is that a feature or what?
<vi390> Torch, it even works in Gnome
<spirov92> damn...I thought the battery is dead, and now it's working without power...let's see how long it lasts
<mikau_> Hi guys! I'm looking for a way to change the notification (the popup with things like new messages and file transfers etc) style in 10.04. I know that it is possible, since I've stumbled over it in an earlier release, but can't find it now :/
<mfraz74> what do you want to change?
<mikau_> the apperance of it, there should be a style more like the notify-osd style used in ubuntu
<mfraz74> Try looking on omgubuntu
<BluesKaj> mikau_, system settings/notifications
<mfraz74> or ubuntugeek, I'm sure I was something on there.
<mikau_> BluesKaj: Been there a thousands of times, can't find the setting there
<mfraz74> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/install-notify-osd-kubuntu.html
<mfraz74> http://kristofkiszel.wordpress.com/2010/04/14/notifications-in-kubuntu-10-04/
<mikau_> mfraz74: yes, problem being that dialog doesn't look the same in 10.04, it jsut has a couple of checkboxes for what to notify about
<mfraz74> mikau_: if you go to the second url, it says that option was removed
<mikau_> yeah, noticed just after I sent that message, checking now :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , no such option in lucid
<mfraz74> wish the notifications would clear automatically after a certain amount of time rather than just stacking up
<mikau_> think I've got it set up now, thanks a bunch guys :)
<mfraz74> mikau_: no probs, thought I'd read something about it recently
<mikau_> mfraz74: that proved it aswell, awesome :) yet again thanks
<JackStoner> Hey, having a weird thing happening when i open an app (mostly vlc), it opens another small window with no description, why is this?
<spirov92> so...it seems my battery is magically back to life, but I see a bug. after a few minutes on battery power, the display is dimmed to like 5% brightness
<spirov92> I also notice that the brightness slider in the battery applet is set way down every time I open it. could it be related?
<spirov92> ah, in the power options I see "dim display when idle for..."...maybe it's not noticing my activity? I'll try that
<bradpitt> hi. i just installed kubuntu lucid, and after installing nvidia driver i type sudo nvidia-xconfig and kdesudo nvidia-settings, but it won't let me to save xconfig. what did i miss?
<bradpitt> " Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing. "
<spirov92> hi...so I'm seeing a weird bug on an old laptop. after about 10 minutes on battery power the display is dimmed. I've disabled the "dim display when idle" option
<spirov92> I am sure it still shows 100% in the battery monitor applet when it's dimmed, and before that I don't see anything weird. any ideas?
<spirov92> hmm...the brightness keys (Fn+F6/F7) don't seem to be working
<Dyrcona> spirov92: did you try those without the Fn key depressed?
<cedvanes> -_-'
<jhambo> Is it possible to get korganizer to show the full event titles in the calendar?? it's not very usefull to look at a calender with lots of entries like "10:55 pm Meet..." and "8:00 am submit..."!
<daedaluz> today I've realized that I finally genuinely prefer Linux over Windows, thanks to KDE 4.4
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<the_madman> There used to be a section in System Settings for configuring policykit.
<BluesKaj> hilo :)
<the_madman> But I've looked for it, and it's run away somewhere. Is there any way to get it back? :S
<diana1480> my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<DarthFrog> diana1480:  It sounds as if your cd drive data cable might have come loose.
<DarthFrog> Unless you're trying to mount a blank cd. :-)
<slow-motion> hi
<od_> hi *
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is it possible to install lightning on 64bit kubuntu?
<n8w> it seems that its only for 32bit
<zack_> arkadaslar merhaba ben kubuntu kullanıyorum ekran kartımın hangı surucuyle calıstıgını ve 3b dstegı olup olmadıgını nasıl gorebılıyoruz
<_Wise_> was that rot13 ?
<Pici> Looks like Turkish to me.
<_Wise_> ah ok :)
<_Wise_> (sorry zack_)
<term_oldcomp1> ? question: attempting to share a folder with a win98se machine. however it's getting a "share name not found" error when it tries to connect to it. how to fix it pls?
<Eltanin> OMG!!
<BooVeMan> Hi. I'm with kubuntu 10.01 with all patches and ever so often the taskbar will stop arranging my programs so that some buttons are one above another or if I extend the system area buttons slide behind the pager
<BooVeMan> anone has seen this behaivior or know a way to fix it?
<adnyxo> hello, i need some help with my fresh kubuntu install. i have an nvidia graphics card, and i installed the restricted drivers using the included utility. when i restarted, i was presented with a command line login. when attempting to startx, it says that there are no display. can anyone give me some suggestions?
<Miles1> Hi, I just install ubuntu, and I'm having some graphics issues, a buddy told me to download mesa utils.... and thats as far as I got because he left v.v
<BooVeMan> Hi. I'm with kubuntu 10.01 with all patches applied and ever so often the taskbar will stop arranging my programs so that some buttons are one above another or if I extend the system area buttons slide behind the pager. Anyone has seen this behavior or know a way to fix it?
<Miles1> alright then
<ybit> i'm looking for the kde equivalent of gwibber which allows to keep up with your social networking sites like twitter and facebook...
<ybit> is choqok what i'm looking for... installing it now...
<ybit> hrm... it only does twitter and other micro-blogging sites... but not facebook...
<ybit> is there some type of micro-blogging widget
<ybit> i'd rather not switch between a desktop widget and program..
<ybit> hrm...
<ybit> ublog.. any documentation on getting it to work with twitter?
<slow-motion> n8
<zentraedi> Hola buenas tardes
<zentraedi> Hi,help plase ?
#kubuntu 2010-06-15
<medovic> hi every body
<nobarking> hello
<nobarking> why is it that Kubntu & Ubuntu fonts are always better than other distros?
<hagabaka> After I upgraded to KDE 4.5beta2, the session and shutdown (restart X server, reboot, etc) menus in KDM don't work any more. Clicking on the buttons have no response. Is anyone else getting it?
<Micah> ok, this is gonna sound awkward, but is there any way to shut down my computer (i left it on at work and logged in to a few IRC channels >.>) with out having remote control set up?
<Micah> :/
<Luija1006> Please people I need help I am having problems opening rars with ark, its says: Unable to locate the program "unrar" in the PATH, whats going on?
<Dragnslcr> Luija1006- do you have an unrar package installed?
<Luija1006> thanks dude
<crodriguezo> hi people.
<nobarking> what is the latest version of KDE available for Kubuntu 10.04 right now?
<nobarking> is 4.4.4 the latest stable?
<eagles0513875> gah this is annoying bug
<eagles0513875> hey guys im getting an error like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126979
<eagles0513875> i went through took a look at what they suggested
<eagles0513875> the error i get when running apt-get anything is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/449986/
<eagles0513875> how can i fix it
<Daijoubu> Hello, is it ok to update from LTS to Maverik ?
<Daijoubu> yes no ? :)
<eagles0513875> !maverick | daijoubu
<ubottu> daijoubu: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need some help for some reason im having some issues :( with apt http://paste.ubuntu.com/449986/ any ideas as to how i can fix it
<Daijoubu> how to update from Kubuntu 10.04 to Maverik?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/449986/ how can i fix it
<perlmonkey> why does kdenlive crash so frequently
<evll_> hi all. anyone using rssowl on kubuntu 10.04? need some help
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what strange repositories are you using?
<cato37> how do i remove all the gnome apps out of the kde menu?
<bazhang> cato37, all things gnome from your system, or simply from the menu
<cato37> whatever is best. i think i get get by with all the kubuntu stuff.
<bazhang> !purekde | cato37 this may help
<ubottu> cato37 this may help: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cato37> thanx.
<cato37> one more question. the desktop picture downloader reports that it has downloaded but they dont show to select. all i have is the light blue desktop background.
<cato37> how do i fix it?
<James147> cato37: the "get hot new stuff" dialogue has been improving over time but still still a bit flaky, I have noticed closing and reopening it helps some of the time... Other then that you can go directly to kde-look.org to get the wallpapers
<cato37> k. thanks
<cato37> is there a better command editor. when i type in a command with the run command from the menu it disappears and i have no idea if it completed the task.
<cato37> is kate a command editor?
<James147> cato37: kate is a text editor
<James147> cato37: not sure what you mean by "command editor".... konsole is a terminal program you can run commands from
<Torch> cato37: you want konsole
<cato37> k. konsole.
<James147> cato37: note that krunner (alt+f2) is very useful for running applications... although it can also run commands it is generally advised to run commands from a terminal applications like konsole if you want to see the output
<cato37> thanx.
<cato37> you are all very helpful. :)
<cato37> bbl.
<skramer_> hi, I want to setup my USB scanner to make it available in my home LAN
<skramer_> how do I do this under Lucid?
<paul__> hello
<paul__> I'm trying to copy an img file onto a usb device using dd, but i'm getting permission denied. any ideas?
<paul__> dd if=debian-live-usb-20090702.x64.img of=/dev/sdb1 (have tried with and without sudo)
<khindenburg> paul__: I tried that a few days ago, I had to have write access to the .img file for some reason
<paul__> oh thanks
<paul__> still getting permission denied :-/
<paul__> I hate Ubuntu.
<Torch> paul__: what's the output of "ls -l /dev/sdb1"?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<paul__> Torch: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8
<Torch> paul__: ok, this tells you you either need to be in the disk group to have write access or be root.
<paul__> ah
<Torch> paul__: when you tried it with sudo you must have made a mistake.
<paul__> I dunno how
<paul__> sudo dd if=/home/paul/Downloads/debian-live-usb-20090702.x64.img of=/media/disk
<Torch> paul__: no
<paul__> what can I do
<Torch> paul__: of=/dev/sdb1 (if that's the device you want to write to)
<paul__> I tried that way too
<Torch> paul__: try it again
<Torch> paul__: also, unmount the device first
<Torch> paul__: umount /dev/sdb1 as root
<paul__> ok I will try to make sure it's umounted first
<skramer_> what do I have to do to make my USB Scanner connected to desktop (Ubuntu 10.04) accessible to my laptop (Kubuntu 10.04)?
<skramer_> any ideas?
<paul__> sudo dd if=debian-live-usb-20090702.x64.img of=/dev/sdb1 = Permission denied
<Torch> paul__: assuming you haven't chmodded the img file to 000 i am at a loss here, sorry.
<paul__> Torch: I was able to do it, but I had to chmod everything to user:user, including /dev/sdb1 is that normal?
<Torch> paul__: no
<paul__> had to change the img file and the device to my own username and group
<paul__> then it worked
<paul__> i hate this permission stuff
<pacheco> Hello Everybody!!! :)
<bittin> hi
<pacheco> This is the fist time that i'm using this chat!!!! this can be cool!:D
<benishor> Hello all. Does anybody know if krusader can be configured so as to show file copy progress dialog and not use kde's notification & job system?
<benishor> I'm looking to duplicate total commander's copy behaviour
<BluesKaj> benishor,do you mean kommander ?
<benishor> BluesKaj: no, I mean krusader
<BluesKaj> benishor, I haven't used krusader , sorry .
<benishor> BluesKaj: np, thanks
<santosh> hi
<BluesKaj> hi santosh
<santosh> hellooo bluesKaj
<BluesKaj> what's up ?
<santosh> Nothing much, how're you
<BluesKaj> ok
<santosh> Kde 4.5 beta is gud , which version you are using now
<BluesKaj> 4.4.2
<santosh> oh ok, you didnt upgrade to KDE 4.4.85 (KDE 4.4.85 (KDE 4.5 Beta2))yet?
<cryke> wow, how many people... :) hello!
<santosh> cryke , heloo
<santosh> bye all
<oxymoron> http://imagebin.ca/view/YSbNSlO.html - This happens every freaking time I restore last session on my desktop, konversaiton arent able to connect to server. If I restart Konversaiton it works though, but its freaking annoying. AND ANOTHEr problem/annoying thing in thet screenshot. You sess Konitify in the right bottom corner, how do I remove that freaking *** is typing a message. It shows it every five seconds or so. Alright if it
<oxymoron> only notified first time the person types, but not all the time :S
<slow-motion> hi
<compilerwriter_> help I shaded a window and then accidently minimized it.  Now I can't seem to get it back.
<Torch> oxymoron: you're aware that not too many people will be able to read those error messages in that language?
<compilerwriter_> nevermind figured it out.
<oxymoron> Torch: Huh? :S
<Torch> oxymoron: run it with an english locale and show the error messages to the guys in #konversation
<oxymoron> Torch: Oh you mean like that, well theres Google translate ... I need to reboot just to change language and show same errors again.
<Torch> oxymoron: well, it's your decision.
<oxymoron> Torch: And I dont think its Konversation, they just released 1.3 and this things wehn restoring session in new KDE 4.4 start freaking out things everywhere, nothing works as it should when restoring session.
<oxymoron> Torch: I started to get problems with Amarok, Kopete and Rekonq as well when they shall restore themselves. I think its a KDE or QT issue.
<oxymoron> Before I wined about that Cairo dock didnt work in #cairo-dock but then they eplained its because of crappy proprietary drivers, QT bug since forever and OpenGL problems.
<oxymoron> If I may say so, FIX THE FREAKING problem sometime, I DONT CARE HOW, just do it. Dont waste time on unnecessary bugs and patches on things nobody cares of.
<oxymoron> nouveau, Plymouth, Kopete, QT, Dragon Player especially need A LOT of love. Then built in out of the box support for OpenGL on ALL grpahic cards would be nice xD
<Torch> oxymoron: want me to send you my hourly rates? ;-)
<oxymoron> Torch: Hourly rates of what? :)
<Torch> oxymoron: of pay. you know, if you demand someone do something for you asap, you'll have to pay for it.
<oxymoron> Torch: Ah you mean payment, would you fix me a flawless OS from scratch, maybe I could :P
<Torch> oxymoron: yelling at devs on various channels won't, that's for sure.
<DarthFrog> Yelling at devs shows ingratitude and a mis-placed sense of entitlement.
<oxymoron> It shows that at least someone feels abandoned. And I am positive more people agree to me.
<oxymoron> Torch: And I am not only yelling ;)
<Torch> oxymoron: you're also insulting us and burning our houses down?
<oxymoron> Torch: Burning houses down, what? :S
<oxymoron> Torch: And calling it insulting is a little bit harsch and overflow, dont you think? Its not personally at any programmers/devs, its in general.
<oxymoron> Its like Idol on TV, they get critisized all the time by a jury, see me as a part of a jury who thinks and say hes opinion. You either listen or you dont. But just the fact you act and feel something is good, it means you care in someway.
<FullMetalJocker> hi all there
<FullMetalJocker> i've a problem, of course..
<FullMetalJocker> plz help me..
<emonkey> FullMetalJocker, just ask or you'll get en answer ... ;-)
<Torch> FullMetalJocker: don't ask meta questions
<apparle_> !ask | FullMetalJocker
<ubottu> FullMetalJocker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FullMetalJocker> kde kipi plugin doesn't work anymore with facebook
<FullMetalJocker> kde kipi facebook plugin unable to upload photos
<emonkey> FullMetalJocker, looks like my kopete Facebook plugin don't work too ... maybe FB do some things with their APIs?
<emonkey> FullMetalJocker, looks like my kopete Facebook plugin don't work too ... maybe FB do some things with their APIs?
<FullMetalJocker> really don't have a clue what they are doing in fb..
<emonkey> mee either
<emonkey> anybody around with similar problems?
<Guest50317> que pasa peña
<FullMetalJocker> kde kipi facebook plugin unable to upload photos
<Muzer> Where's the oxygen-zion theme? I can't find it by default or in the repo...
<BluesKaj> Muzer, system settings /  appearance / windows
<Muzer> nope
<Muzer> can't see zion
<BluesKaj> Muzer, check www.kde-look.org
<Anubis> hi there
<Anubis> i'm trying to remove pidgin-ppa, but i receive this error
<Anubis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anubis> this is the error
<Anubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450176/
<Torch> Muzer: looks like a packaging bug, maybe.
<cato37> the package installer that came up thru the information window seems to be stuck at 42% installing the flash plugin. what should i do to encourage it to finish?
<cato37> lol. nvrmnd it just finished...
<Anubis> so, can anyone tell me how to fix this problem (http://paste.ubuntu.com/450176/)
<apparle> does kopete support file transfer via gtalk
<Andrew9> hi everyone! a problem with audacity. it shows me sound volume levels for my mic but when i start record it hungs after 0.5-1 sec.
<restcoser> Sry i know this is offtopic but where i can find servers for only chatting and no helpserver? sry im new
<harjot> ubuntu offopic
<harjot> #ubuntu-offtopic
<harjot> restcoser: #ubuntu-offtopic
<restcoser> thx
<Mamarok> restcoser: or #kubuntu-offtopic if it's about KDE
<xcfdj> can I get some help concerning a Kubuntu issue ?
<xcfdj> hullo ?
<jhunold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xcfdj> k
<xcfdj> I have a problem pairing my phone to Kubuntu , it returns "sorry , your device doesnt support input services "
<xcfdj> how can I fix that ?
<xcfdj> by the way , it's Kubuntu 9.10
<Andrew9> a problem with audacity. it shows me sound volume levels for my mic but when i start recording it hungs after 0.5-1 sec.
<xcfdj> try a deferent sound input architecture
<xcfdj> my suggestion ; JACK
<Andrew9> xcfdj: what's that? another driver?
<xcfdj> not exactly a driver ; it's a linux sound output system , like Alsa
<Andrew9> xcfdj: ok thanks
<xcfdj> no problem m8
<xcfdj> not sure how to set that up on KDE ; but I do remember how on Gnome
<xcfdj> got some stuff to do
<xcfdj> bbl
<akajou> Hi all. Anyone with Ubuntu Server 10.04 willing to "sudo aptitude install btrfs-tools" and tell me the output of "ls -ld /dev/bt*"?
<Andrew9> how to turn off "clear clipboard" after app was closed ?
<akajou> I am wondering if the package is broken when used with Ubuntu Server or if the problem is peculiar to my machine...
<Guest90793> good evening. probably has been asked before: how can i use oxygen style for gtk apps in lucid?
<Andrew9> Guest90793: i'd ask that too
<Guest90793> no one having an clue?
<akajou> Or anyone have btrfs-tools installed and in use on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<Andrew9> or anyone knows how to keep text in clipboard?
<akajou> (Actually, I need the Ubuntu Server channel - sorry.)
<yujiar> 打击好阿
<yujiar> 各位猴子们= =
<maco> !cn | yujiar
<ubottu> yujiar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bigbrovar> has anyone been able to get round the akonadi problem in kubuntu lucid?
<bigbrovar> it doesnt start with the system and just generally flakky
<bill_> can anyone help me with GRUB 2
<bill_> I have a laptop and had XP installed, then I installed Kubuntu. I wanted to try peppermint, so I installed it on my ext USB HD. Now I have to have my USB ext HD connected to get the boot menu. SO I need to have the MBR on the internal laptop HD vice the ext USB HD. HELP???
<bill_> anyone here?
<bukayoo> bill_: boot to your os b4 peppermint then grub install /dev/sda
<Andrew9> bill_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 section 13. Reinstalling GRUB 2 from the LiveCD
<Andrew9> bill_: make sure you install it to the right disk this time
<bukayoo> bill_: then update-grub
<bill_> will I still be able to boot to peppermint if I connect the USB HD
<bukayoo> as long as it's connected
<bill_> ok will give it a try
<bukayoo> during the update-grub
<bukayoo> bill_: that shud be grub-install
<bill_> ok thks
<bukayoo> bill_: after the update-grub list it out to check
<bukayoo> bill
<bukayoo> bill_: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bill_> yes
<bukayoo> gtg
<seba_> hi
<mime> hello. i just instaleld some packages, but they are a lot, and want to erase them, is any way to sort the installed packages by day? thanks.
<JOSF> Hi! How can I make the K-menu (Start) longer, so it keeps more entries visible at once?
<James147> JOSF: Click the top corner and drag
<JOSF> James147: Great! Thanks. I tried it already but nothing happened. Seems one needs to find the special corner. Thanks a lot.
<BluesKaj> mime, did you use apt/package manager to install them or did you update ?
<BluesKaj> dinnertime , bbl
<Atamisk> hello, what packages do i need to install to "cross-grade" UNR 10.04 to KNR 10.04?
<James147> Atamisk: UNR, KNR - [k]ubuntu netbook remix? Then install kubuntu-netbook or ubuntu-netbook
<Atamisk> cool, thanks
<cristian> alguem do brasil ai
<cristian> BRASILLLLLLLLL
<cristian> world cup
<aris_> ellada kaneis?
<jlj> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<slow-motion> n8
<quesada_> is sftp from dolphin working for you? I got an error msg about encryption
<James147> quesada_: its working here (kde 4.5 beta) but also worked in 4.4
<quesada_> James147: hmm I wonder what's wrong with this system
#kubuntu 2010-06-16
<ubuntu_> Hello, h.ow can I make dm-crypt volumes visible in dolphin's side panel? I saw it in Fedora 13 Live cd
<dbc254> how do I see a list of chatrooms?
<Typos_King> just type -> /channels
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how i might solve this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/594854 without going through all my .desktop files?
<nerdy_kid> i thought maybe disable ubuntu's translation system
<aliceinwire> hello
<aliceinwire> i can't connect with wifi
<aliceinwire> i click on the wifi spot in the network managaer but don't happen nothing
<Typos_King> ahemm
<Typos_King> aliceinwire:   can you install another network manager? :) other than knetworkmanager
<aliceinwire> like §?
<Typos_King> like network-manager-gnome
<aliceinwire> oh ok
<aliceinwire> but i have first to disinstall knetwork manager
<aliceinwire> ?
<Typos_King> no
<Typos_King> you can have it there, just not run it :)
<aliceinwire> ok
<aliceinwire> thx
<aliceinwire> why kubuntu exist ?
<Typos_King> what do you mean?
<aliceinwire> is not gnome sufficent gui ?
<pegranka> If knetworkmanager pops up "unmanaged" perhaps your wifi is not managed by network manager?
<aliceinwire> why you have to make difficult stuff is not better to have only one gui and bind the power for make it grown
<aliceinwire> than be dispersive and develope similar gui ?
<Typos_King> aliceinwire:    yes and no, depends hehe, gnome and kde are just 2 different desktop and window managers environments, they both work for what they do, I like kde apps seem I find more practical ones there, than in gnome suite, thus
<pd_> gettin on
<pd_> why is windows still so easy to use compared to linux
<pd_> df
<pd_> why is windows still so easy to use compared to linux
<djustice> pd_: ;) you must be new eh?
<djustice> pd_: stay calm and keep your learning hat on..
<seattlegaucho> is there a channel for lighttpd? anyone knows?
<djustice> seattlegaucho: does their webpage have any infos?
<seattlegaucho> I didn't find it
 * seattlegaucho re-checks
<djustice> seattlegaucho: yep. freenode. #lighttpd
<djustice> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/wiki/lighttpd#Community
<seattlegaucho> djustice: thank you!
<djustice> seattlegaucho: np
<pd_> i am. i just tried to install second life and it said that my processor aint powerfull enough i have a alienware m17 with a i7 forgods sake. whats up with that
<nerdy_kid> how would i prevent kde from loading a particular line in .desktop files system wide?
<nerdy_kid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/594854
<nerdy_kid> plz help!
<djustice> pd_: heh, binary fail. it's their fault. they use mac. try either a) forum posting about it (might be your drivers) b) building it yourself.
<djustice> pd_: tough cookies i guess.. id go poke the linden people. if i cared. im not a secondlifer rly..
<djustice> pd_: to be fair tho, it runs fine here. x64, 2gbram, lame intel810 card.
<pd_> is there any known issues with the i7 on ultimate edition 2.7 it seems very slow especially when i try to run any flash websites
<djustice> nerdy_kid: i might suggest mailing Riddell or jono ;) if i were a kubuntu guy.. its a kde/locale/rosetta? issue i guess.
<pd_> or is ultimate edition linux just crap
<djustice> pd_: who knows.. try one that will teach you. :) arch. gentoo. even debian minimal or something.
<nerdy_kid> djustice thanks :)  i find them on launchpad?
<djustice> pd_: i cant use any *buntu.. they keep borking and breaking with weird minutia bugs..
 * djustice apologizes to the channel
<djustice> nerdy_kid: i have no idea. ;) hint: the emails are in the kubuntu-meta package info iirc.
<pd_> whats mandriva like i heard thats a good one to learn with
<DarthFrog> You want to learn?  Slackware or Gentoo. :-)
<djustice> pd_: yea i learned with mandrake.. its alright i guess. pretty straightforward to learn. lots of distro specifics there tho..
<djustice> *cough* arch
<seattlegaucho> learn? nothing better than lfs
<pd_> arch ok il try that.. Thank you
<seattlegaucho> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<djustice> seattlegaucho: indeed :) takes forever tho..
<seattlegaucho> but you *do* learn :)
<djustice> yepyep
<seattlegaucho> if you don't have that much patience, the LFS LiveCD is a good alternative
<djustice> yep. and alfs is automated even. just pop it in and read. ;D
<djustice> still. archlinux for news. chakra linux for wizards. kubuntu for windows refugees.
<djustice> ;P sry..
<seattlegaucho> kubuntu for lazy users :)
<pd_> ultimate edition for nobs
<nerdy_kid> djustice lol thanks :P
 * seattlegaucho that's why I <3 kubuntu
<chris____> test
<AreioWolf> Quick question:  Does anyone know of a way to print out media library information?  Like a track listing and such?
<harriseldon> You could possibly pipe eyeD3 output to lpr, but I cannot think of a gui solution off the top of my head.
<AreioWolf> Erm... how would I go about doing that?
<harriseldon> you can use the find command to find all of your mp3 files and execute the command eyeD3 for each then finally pipe to lpr. Let me visualize the script and I will paste it in.
<AreioWolf> Thanks ^_^
<AreioWolf> Would this work for other formats as well?  The majority of my library is .flac, with a few .ogg and .mp3 mixed in.
<harriseldon> hmm ok. eyeD3 will work for id3 tagged mp3 and flac, but not ogg
<harriseldon> I know there is a more generic cli tool to do it.
<AreioWolf> *nods*  That's okay.  Nearly all of the files are .flac and .mp3.
<harriseldon> but not all flac have id3 tags, but they can. It is kind of odd.
<harriseldon> flac support both vorbis tagging and id3 tagging
<AreioWolf> *nods*  All of mine are tagged... I can only assume that they're id3, but I'm really not sure.
<harriseldon> I am trying to install  libtaglib2.0-cil to see what options that has. It seems to support ogg, flac, mp3 and more. It is based on taglib.
<AreioWolf> Ah, that seems to already be installed for me.
<harriseldon> that is just a mono library for it. I misread the package details.
<harriseldon> AreioWolf I posted a quick python script to http://pastebin.com/t6m108xe
<harriseldon> it requires the python-tagpy package to be installed
<harriseldon> by default it goes against the current working directory
<harriseldon> I put the script in ~/bin and made it executable
<harriseldon> Then at the root of my music folder I ran it.  $ printtags
<harriseldon> You could use printtags | lpr to print it to a printer
<AreioWolf> Wow, thanks  ^^
<AreioWolf> Okay... I'm installing python-tagpy.
<Yandertal> hi ;)
<AreioWolf> What do I save the script as to make it recognized?  Is there any way in particular?
<harriseldon> I just saved it to the bin directory in my home folder and named it printtags
<harriseldon> then I made it executable
<harriseldon> The #!/usr/bin/env python tells the system how to execute it when it is ran.
<AreioWolf> any particular filename/extension?
<harriseldon> I am not sure if that directory is in your path by default. I cannot remember if I manually added it or not.
<harriseldon> If it is not, you can just use the full path name when executing ie /home/yourname/bin/printtags
<AreioWolf> Okay... let met try this.
<harriseldon> ok. try it without going to lpr first so you do not waste paper by mistake
<AreioWolf> Oh, this is going straight to the printer?
<harriseldon> you could even put it into a file instead, then use a text editor to print it
<harriseldon> if you pipe it to lpr via | lpr
<AreioWolf> That would work.  How would I put it to a file?
<AreioWolf> I'm feeling like a newb here.  What's "lpr?"
<harriseldon> you would use >> filename ie /home/yourname/bin/printtags >> mymedia.txt
<harriseldon> line printer
<AreioWolf> Ah, okay.
<harriseldon> it is just a quick and dirty way to send text to a printer from the command line
<AreioWolf> Okay, so what would the command be?
<harriseldon> first goto the directory that contains your media
<AreioWolf> okay, hold on
<harriseldon> Once there use   ->      ~/bin/printtags >> mymedia.txt
<harriseldon> This will create a new file in that same directory called mymedia.txt
<harriseldon> the >> means to not overwrite the file, just append. using only one > will overwrite the file if it is already there.
<harriseldon> I am assuming that you saved the script to your bin directory in your home folder
<harriseldon> ~ is the short way to reference your home directory
<AreioWolf> I'm getting a "permission denied" error
<harriseldon> ok, so it is not executable
<harriseldon> you can do   python ~/bin/printtags >> mymedia.txt
<harriseldon> this will force it to run using python and avoid having to make it executable
<AreioWolf> Okay, I successfully ran it, and it created the file, but it's blank, just showing the tops of the columns  with "Artist" "Title", etc.
<harriseldon> you can use dolphin to make it executable via properties of the file, permissions tab
<harriseldon> hmmm
<harriseldon> I have no music on this computer to test with
<harriseldon> let me see if I can hook up my media player and try again
<AreioWolf> Okay
<AreioWolf> Thanks a lot for your help.  I'm learning a lot, whether or not the problem's solved, lol.
<harriseldon> It seemed to work for me. The output sure isn't pretty though. Can you paste your command that you ran?
<AreioWolf> sure
<AreioWolf> python /usr/bin/printtags >> mymedia.txt
<harriseldon> and you are at a directory that contains your media?
<AreioWolf> yep
<AreioWolf> I had copied and pasted everything that I'm interested in making a list of, and put it all in one directory.  And the terminal is pointed at that directory.
<goodtime>  cool
<goodtime> works fine
<harriseldon> it will do a recursive find anyway for the files. My battery is about to run out. I will check back in IRC in 10 minutes.
<AreioWolf> harriseldon >  Okay
<AreioWolf> goodtime >  What did you do to get it working?
<goodtime> idk dir/cd/get naww lol
<goodtime> that the fserve
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> your file system does everything you said it should work
<goodtime> i think it just worked for me other pc's might be a prob though
<AreioWolf> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.
<AreioWolf> welcome back
<harriseldon> thanks
<harriseldon> did you get it working?
<AreioWolf> No, I didn't
<AreioWolf> The file is in /usr/bin, and is called "printtags", just as yours is.
<AreioWolf> It just doesn't seem to pick up on the media in the folder.
<AreioWolf> Ack!  Hold on.  I pointed the program to my music folder, and it spit out a huge, organized list.
<AreioWolf> (my usual music folder, not the one that I compiled the files into)
<harriseldon> yeah, it should recursively search through all files
<AreioWolf> Hang on...
<AreioWolf> it only seems to have read through three albums
<harriseldon> ok
<harriseldon> it may be running into an error and exiting
<harriseldon> I did not put in any error checks
<AreioWolf> okay
<AreioWolf> Aha!  It only exported tags for .ogg and .mp3 files.
<AreioWolf> That might be the problem.
<AreioWolf> But not all of the .ogg and .mp3 files
<harriseldon> do all have valid tags?
<AreioWolf> Nearly all of my music is recognized by Banshee/Rhythmbox/etc., and shows Artist, Title, and other information
<harriseldon> ok. I am going to change it so that it writes the data into an html table instead. Then you can open in your browser and print it from there. I will also put in a little bit of error checking. I will put the new pastebin when it is done
<harriseldon> try http://pastebin.com/RV759HsD
<harriseldon> it will output it as html to bring up in a browser
<harriseldon> just use > mymedia.html instead of .txt
<harriseldon> then you can just open the file in a web browser (xdg-open mymedia.html) will work from the command line
<AreioWolf> okay, hold on
<AreioWolf> It comes up as blank.
<harriseldon> hmmm. It did not for me. Are you running it against the media directory that mostly worked before?
<AreioWolf> No.  Let me try that again.
<AreioWolf> Okay, it partially worked again.  The same files that showed up before still do.
<AreioWolf> Ah, okay.  I've examined things some more, and found that the media that goes through is exclusively .ogg.
<ussher_> is there any way to assign a key combination to stuff in a KDE4 Plasma panel? (want a key combo to open a folder view' )
<harriseldon> AreioWolf it is a problem with my find command
<harriseldon> I will give you the updated line of the file to change manually
<harriseldon> AreioWolf update line 14 with the following: cmd = 'find . \( -iname "*.mp3" -o -iname "*.flac" -o -iname "*.ogg" \)  -print'
<harriseldon> then save the script and try again
<ndhaaa> alo
<bbeck> Is there a papercuts project specifically for Kubuntu?
<Perun> does someone use pidgin with skype? I get there general protection errors and pidgin crashes when I log in to skype network
<mosa> hi
<mosa> heloo
<mosa> heloo
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am using Kubuntu 10.04 with Firefox 3.6.3, my firefox is not able to render devanagari fonts properly, where as with same os and version of FF on my friend's system rendering is proper
<greenmang0> what am i missing? any package / plugin?
<mosa> hi
<greenmang0> 1) http://imagebin.org/101392    2) http://imagebin.org/101393
<greenmang0> mosa: what's your problem??
<mosa> i don't  have anu proplem
<mosa> any*
<kohwj> hi
<kohwj> help, setting application shortcuts in kmenuedit isn't working :(
<mosa> hi
<Fleg_> Hi All! Please help. after upgrading to lucid X11 segfaults on starting KDE4. http://pastebin.ca/1884127
<greenmang0> Fleg_: the logs says "try installing NVidia Driver"... did you try that?
<greenmang0> Fleg_: what is the output of "aptitude search glx" ?
<Fleg_> greenmang0: yes nvidia-96 is installed
<Fleg_> greenmang0: also nvidia-lgx-96 (it's an old gerforce 4ti)
<greenmang0> Fleg_: what about "xtrap" module?
<Fleg_> greenman0: libxtrap ist installed also
<greenmang0> Fleg_: which package does libxtrap belong? i didn't find it in ubuntu repos
<greenmang0> Fleg_: but there's libxtrap6 in Debian repo
<Fleg_> greenmang0: i'v installed it libxtrap6 manualy. what can I do to do it the clean way (to be pooled with dependecies)?
<greenmang0> Fleg_: ok.. i found libxtrap6 in ubuntu repos
<greenmang0> Fleg_: just "aptitude install libxtrap6" is fine
<Fleg_> greenmang0: I'v gone it.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: first remove it "aptitude purge libxtrap6"
<greenmang0> Fleg_: then install
<Fleg_> greenmang0: ok.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: did you find the package?
<greenmang0> Fleg_: libxtrap6 was available in karmic repos but it's not in lucid repos
<greenmang0> Fleg_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libxtrap6
<Fleg_> greenmang0: "c libtrap6" what does "c" mean there?
<greenmang0> Fleg_: package is not there but just the configuration files
<Fleg_> greenmang0: ok. removed.
<Fleg_> greenmang0: yes. it isn't there.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: since the package is not available in lucid repo, the manual install is the only option
<Fleg_> greenmang0: Why I would need it after an upgrade. I used to have a newer version of Xorg then.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: newer version of Ubuntu doesn't always mean newer version of every package comes with it
<greenmang0> Fleg_: I have never tried nvidia myself, i am helping you on the basis of EE errors in xorg log
<Fleg_> greenmang0: well Xorg shoud have been upgraded I think. Is there a way to fix the whole system? (like emerge world in gentoo)
<greenmang0> Fleg_: at the most you can try "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade", i don't know what "emerge world" does
<Fleg_> greenmang0: sorry for such questions, I'm new to debian/ubuntu. Have been using gentoo for about 10 years.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: what's wrong with gentoo?
<greenmang0> :)
<Fleg_> greenmang0: emerge world build all the system from scratch making sure all the packages are in place and all dependencies are correct.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: i like gentoo but never really tried that much
<greenmang0> Fleg_: then "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade" this is proper command
<Fleg_> greenmang0: I's a PC for my girldfriend. Wanted to install something simple for her.
<Fleg_> greenmang0: aptitude safe-upgrade says all packages are up to date. =/
<greenmang0> Fleg_: hmm
<Fleg_> greenmang0: maybe I can do a fresh install and then copy over the configs....
<Fleg_> greenmang0: I would install gentoo if it would take 2 days to compile the whole system....
<greenmang0> Fleg_: :)
<greenmang0> Fleg_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libxtrap6
<greenmang0> Fleg_: from this link install the deb file
<greenmang0> Fleg_: dpkg -i filename.deb
<greenmang0> Fleg_: and then try if it works
<Fleg_> greenmang0: ok. thx.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: also try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<greenmang0> Fleg_: lunch time... see you after some time
<Fleg_> greenmang0: yep.
<Fleg_> greenmang0: didn't help.
<naaze> imali nqkoi ot BG???????
<adhytia> hai
<greenmang0> Fleg_: any luck?
<Fleg_> greenmang0: no.
<Fleg_> greenmang0: didn't help
<greenmang0> Fleg_: so what are you doing? reinstallation?
<Fleg_> greenmang0: I guess it's the only choice.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview#New%20default%20open%20source%20driver%20for%20nVidia%20hardware
<greenmang0> Fleg_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<greenmang0> Fleg_: the second link is useful for you i guess
<Fleg_> greenmang0: will try those soon. make an HDD image first.
<greenmang0> Fleg_: ok
<Fleg_> greenmang0: yes. thx.
<otswim> i'm trying to svn up in an old svn folder that i haven't updated since a few weeks, and i get: "Password for 'default' GNOME keyring: " but i don't have GNOME :/
<stamp_> Hi, im using 10.10 and some packages were stoped form upgrade. Is it safe to upgrade without them?
<James147> stamp_: do you mean blocked updates?
<stamp_> yes
<James147> stamp_: i beleave it is safe to ignore them... they tend to be packages that require another package to be removed (or something similar) so kpackagekit 'blocks' them as they have a higher risk of breaking things (although I havent noticed them ever breaking things) if you want to install them anyway you can run this from terminal: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<stamp_> James147: thx
<stamp_> there are some KDE and xorg packages
<James147> stamp_: take it you have the backports ppa enabled?
<stamp_> James147: no
<Machtin> http://pastebin.org/336182 <- what is that? :/ (it's a line from iotop).. and i know it's dolphin, but what does it do?
<James147> stamp_: I would recommend installing them... just check that they arnt accedently upgrading to the beta version (version number will be >=4.4.85 if they are)
<stamp_> James147: you now i'm using kubuntu 10.10 so they are beta
<James147> Machtin: looks to me like dolphin started with a spific session
<James147> Machtin: Qt option: --session <sessionId>     Restore the application for the given 'sessionId'
<bentob0x> what's the name of the new Kubuntu logo font ?
<Machtin> James147: but why does it read with 50mbyte/s all the time? is it indexing something or just trying to be annoying?
<James147> Machtin: didnt think that dolphin did indexing (it relays on strigi and nepomuk for that) only think I can think of is moving files...
<Machtin> why would it do that without me telling it to do such a thing?
<James147> Machtin: It wouldnt so I doubt it is doing that (also there is no write so it cant be)
<Machtin> hm, right.
<Machtin> that's strange.
<James147> Machtin: But I really cant think of what it could be doing... I suggest closing and reopening it see if that helps...
<pkost> hello. is there an ssh plugin for KRDC? where can i find it if there is?
<Machtin> James147: mh, just had to reset, couldn't do anything anymore.
<Machtin> but thanks! :)
<nicola> list!
<Andrew9> how to apply kde style for gtk ?
<zePh7r> hi I just fresh installed kubuntu 10.04 and my wi-fi isn't working (it was pretty fine with 9.10 though)
<James147> zePh7r: you might want to try the gnome networkmanager (installs: network-manager-gnome run: nm-applet after killing knetworkmanager)
<zePh7r> James147: already done that. both seem to have deactivated the option to enable wireless
<James147> zePh7r: do they give any message?
<zePh7r> no, simply don't let me enable wireless
<Dyrcona> you probably need to install the driver for your wireless, then.
<Dyrcona> you need to know the make of your wireless hardware.
<otswim> my mouse acceleration is at 0.1x; how can i decrease my sensitivity even further (and remove the acceleration)
<zePh7r> Dyrcona: any way I can know that?
<Dyrcona> you can google your laptop model. see what comes up.
<galvao> Hi guys. Using Kubuntu 10.04 here:  I've accidentally messed up with the mixer (KMixer) settings and now I don't have any sound at all. My card is Sis SI 7012. Does anyone can recommend a fix for this? Maybe a way of resetting the sound config to Kubuntu's default?
<James147> galvao: open the mixer and make sure that none of the channels are muted or have the volume turned down... if none of them work go to settings > configure channel > drag channels from Availble to Visable and make sure they arent muted/turned down
<BluesKaj> galvao, open alsamixer in the terminal, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<galvao> James147: Doing that now, let's see if it solves the problem (fingers crossed) Thanks for the quick reply
<BluesKaj> oops don't open alsamixer
 * BluesKaj backs off
<galvao> James147: Did that. Had a few mutes. Unmuted everything and all volume indicators are up
<galvao> James147: Still no sound
<galvao> :(
<Dyrcona> galvao: are the speakers plugged in? :)
<galvao> Dyrcona: Yes =)
<Dyrcona> galvao: is the kernel module for your sound card loaded?
<galvao> Dyrcona: How do I check it?
<Dyrcona> galvao: lsmod
<galvao> Dyrcona: This line? snd                    54148  16 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Dyrcona> looks like it is loaded if those are the right modules.
<galvao> my sound card is SiS and not Intel tho... *confused*
<Dyrcona> you have an intel chipset on the motherboard or SiS?
<galvao> SiS SI7012
<Dyrcona> right, but the motherboard chipset is also SiS?
<galvao> oh... That's a good question. It might be intel...
<galvao> Does lspci provides that info?
<Dyrcona> don't remember of the top of my head.
<galvao> Like "Host Bridge"?
<Dyrcona> think so.
<galvao> If so, it's SiS
<galvao> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 760/M760 Host (rev 03)
<Dyrcona> sounds like you might have the wrong modules loaded for sound, then.
<galvao> Dyrcona: Does messing with Kmixer causes that?
<Dyrcona> try googling for your sound chipset and "kernel module" see what comes up.
<James147> galvao: does "lspci | grep Audio" output anything? if so tahts your sound card
<James147> and I dont think kmix can screw that up
<galvao> Yeah, my thoughts too. hold on, running
<Dyrcona> galvao: i don't think it should, but i don't do the programming.
<galvao> James147: 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<galvao> I've only messed up with Kmixer and Alsamixer, guys
<galvao> I've opened Alsamixer in an attempt to try solving this
<James147> galvao: and ther are no muted changels or ones with the volume turned down?
<James147> galvao: its usually PCM and Master/Front that control the speakers
<galvao> James147: Not at all. I have one marked "capture" tho... Mic
<James147> galvao: the mic shouldnt matter :)
<galvao> but no mutes or down volume indicators
<galvao> James147: k =)
<galvao> Can't Alsamixer screw this up, since I've opened after I've messed with Kmixer trying to solve the problem?
<galvao> *opened it
<James147> galvao: aslamixer is just a commandline util similar to kmix... not sure what they could do to screw it up
<galvao> oh my...
<galvao> What can I do?
<galvao> Oh, I remember I've also opened the "Select master channel" popup, but I didn't changed anything there
<cato37> what is the glassy looking desktop window on the desktop for?
<James147> galvao: that only choses the chanel that kmix will change when you click it... does "speaker-test -t wav" preduce any sound? (ctrl+c to exit)
<galvao> James147: No sound
<James147> cato37: the folder view widget? its for displaying the contents of a folder (desktop by defalt)... acts similar to how the old style desktops work where the desktop is just the contents of a folder
<cato37> ic. i deleted it and wondered where it went to and what it was for.
<James147> cato37: its place there by default because people are use to seeing folders on the desktop (or atlest thats why I think its there) since plasma is trying to move away from the desktop being a static folder view you place widgets on it instead of folder (although you can change this behavour)
<cato37> ic. i like my desktop clean.
<James147> cato37: It basically allows quick access to a common folder but isnt needed if you dont care about it
<cato37> thanx.
<James147> galvao: you might want to check out: system settings > Multimedia  and see if everything looks fine there
<galvao> I see my card there, repeated with additional information. But if I test any of them the test button stays pressed and I get no sound
<galvao> James147: And I see a Jsck Audio Connection Kit as well
<galvao> s/Jsc/Jac/;
<James147> galvao: you see your card repeated?
<galvao> James147: Yes, like: 1) SiS SI7012 with AD1888... 2) SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012 (IEC958....
<galvao> and the third item is the Jack Audio thing
<James147> galvao: not sure what to do now :S
<galvao> oh my
<galvao> TT
<galvao> James147: Thanks anyway, man. =)
<James147> !sound | galvao
<James147> you can try the below links for more help
<ubottu> galvao: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[GuS]> guys, in 10.04, Ozone window deco is not more available? cause i used to use that to change window border color, which with Oxygen i think i cant
<galvao> hahahahahahaha SOLVED IT!
<galvao> James147: Jack Sense was "unmuted"! I've muted it and now it works =D
<James147> galvao: heh
<James147> galvao: note sure why that broke it
<galvao> James147: Thanks for your time, I've really appreciated
<galvao> and thanks to whoever triggered the bot's help =)
<galvao> I'm out! =)
<carofe> hey!
<carofe> new in kubuntu. i like it a lot!
<carofe> i have installed it in pc's at home and at work. Good OS, good work.
<James147> !hi | candeias
<ubottu> candeias: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<James147> candeias: sorry hit the wrong person :)
<babalu> my mouse acceleration is at 0.1x; how can i decrease my sensitivity even further (and remove the acceleration)
<aer> #lugro
<apparle> guys pleas help me install this source package http://www.princeton.edu/~cad/nanotools
<hrw> hi
<hrw> someone here uses pulseaudio with kde/maverick?
<Guest49593> Hello does anybody know how to make dm-crypt volumes auto-added to dolphin's side panel? I'm on Debian but I saw it on F13 live cd.
<alpha> hola
<lontra> how can i make kmail use the indicator applet?
<lontra> also will the 4.4.4 packages get put into kubuntu 10.04 lts as these are just maintainence releases and are there to fix bugs?
<James147_> lontra: kde 4.4.4 is already in lucid's updates ppa ( http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4 )
<lontra> but that's not officially supported right?
<James147_> lontra: not sure if it's 'officially' supported but its the only (read: easiest) way to get it.
<lontra> ok
<markus> moin
<thomas> khkjhkhj
<calami> hallo welt
<chuso> hi! :) First of all, sorry for my english. I have just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, but now, when I try to launch the "process launcher" with ALT+F2, it doesn't work. Same when CTRL+ESC to launch the process manager. Any advice?
<James147_> chuso: first check to see if krunner is running
<jmichaelx> what kind of process manager is chuso referring to?
<James147_> jmichaelx: I am guessing krunner/ksysguard
<jmichaelx> ksysguard launches with alt+escape by default?
<jmichaelx> ok, apparently not
<chuso> jmichaelx, James147_ I mean the task manager which runs when you push CTRL+ESC
<James147_> jmichaelx: somthing similar i think its embedded in krunner with alt+esc
<chuso> btw, when I type "krunner" in konsole, I get this output: <unknown program name>(7828)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed.
<jmichaelx> ah haa.... CTRL+Esc works
<James147_> chuso: well, theres they problem :) krunner wont start... this happened imedently after uprading?
<chuso> James147_: yes, it worked before upgrading
<James147_> chuso: try running: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install -f" and see if it installs anything
<James147_> chuso: if it does it means you had a broken package dependency and it should try to fix it
<chuso> James147_: nothing happens after doing what you said :(
<James147_> chuso: nothing at all, or no packages installed?
<chuso> no packages installed, and I tried again to run "krunner"
<James147_> chuso: hmm
<James147_> chuso: you could try deleteing ~/.kde/share/config/krunnerrc
<James147_> chuso: that will reset it to the default settings and fix and errors inside it (if there are any)
<chuso> James147_: it didn't worked. I'm going to create a new user, to test a new login without any kde config.
<chuso> I will be back in a minute
<James147> chuso: that would be my next move :)
<James147> :p
<chuso> James147: I can't believe it... With the newly created user, krunner didn't work, but now, when I login again with my default user, krunner is working again :/
<James147> chuso: heh, dont you just love problems that fix them selves (after hours of debugging...) :)
<chuso> haha programs are becoming smart
<James147> chuso: nah, they are just figuring out how to most anoy us
<cato37> i am having trouble migrating my files from winrar saved backups divided into 4.5 gig dvd sections saved at zero compression with a 5% redundancy check. ark keeps crashing or giving an unexpected end file error (winrar divides between the files when going to another disk volume). is there another archiving tool that can get my files transfered to kubuntu?
<chuso> James147: btw, thanks a lot for your help! :)
<apparle> guys what is the meaning of ' failed to open pty.'
<zeld> hi all i want know about the "fine tunint" settings of kde inside the "Apearance" of "System-Settings"
<James147> apparle: I am guessing that 'pty' couldnt be opened :S can you give more info into what you are trying to do?
<zeld> so. if i set low cpu and low display means wich kde have a low resolution and use the minimum of cpu?
<apparle> James147: I have compiled a software from source and when I try to run its executable it outputs that msg
<James147> apparle: what program?
<apparle> James147: its something related to carbon nanotubes, wait I'll give you link
<apparle> James147: http://www.princeton.edu/~cad/nanotools
<cato37> anyone know of an archiver that can handle specialized .rar files made by winrar?
<apparle> James147: while compiling it was looking for /usr/bin/lex and /usr/bin/yacc. I pointed it to the ones in freebsd-buildutils
<apparle> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apparle> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<apparle> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in lucid
<apparle> cato37: install the package unrar. then default archiver will support rar
<apparle> James147: ??
<cato37> i did. it (ark) keeps crashing.
<cato37> i wil read the url helps.
<cato37> for future reference what is a good compression format to save to for backups?
<James147> apparle: not entirly sure what its ment to do :S
<apparle> James147: goto http://www.princeton.edu/~cad/projects.html and read the description of the TELS/MALS (That's the one we are concerned with)
<apparle> James147: do you get anything?
<James147> apparle: that tells me practally nothing :S
<apparle> James147: I know... I am also stumped here.
<apparle> James147: in general what is the meaning of unable to open pty
<apparle> James147: as the source is pretty old, maybe I would have to modify source a little
<James147> apparle: as I said, pty cannot be opened :) sounds to me like a device... might want to find out what it is
<apparle> James147: its totally a software, does nothing with hardware as such
<James147> apparle: dosnt mean it dosnt use decives... looking at the source a bit it seems to be looking for /dev/ptyXX
<apparle> James147: what is ptyXX?
<apparle> James147: I mean like sda is harddisk, tty is terminal, what is pty
<James147> apparle: my guess is some kind of terminal as its trying to pair with with a tty
<apparle> James147: you have any ideas to fix it?
<James147> apparle: not really sorry... but I would guess it is because you dont have a pty :)might want ot look into what that is
<removido>  hello, how configure kaffeine with phonon in kubuntu 10.04 all I have is transparent screen
<apparle> removido: kaffeine I think automatically uses phonon I think, you are installing kaffeine from repo's right?
<James147> removido: um, isnt phonon multimedia library in kde? meaning kaffeine is built with or without it...
<James147> and I am not sure what what has to do with a transparent screen
<apparle> removido: illustrate what do you mean by transperant screen
<removido> yes I used apt-get install kaffeine . Dragon show same problem
<James147> removido: what problem exatly?
<removido> the sound is ok but I can't see the video
<dave19901> codec?
<removido> all instaled
<skramer_> I want to access my USB scanner via WLAN
<dave19901> forgett it
<skramer_> it's connected to deskop with Ubuntu Lucid & my laptop is with Kubuntu Lucid
<skramer_> do what do I have to do to make it possible?
<dave19901> nothing
<dave19901> i try it 2 weeks, its impossible
<removido> in hardy was working fine with xshm I can't find where configure that in kubuntu 10.04
<dave19901> console
<dave19901> ^^
<apparle> removido: what codec, video are you playing
<James147> skramer_: you might want to look in to 'sane'
<removido> I don't know kaffeine doesn't show xine config
<skramer_> James147: hmm... whatever I've found so far was for older versions of Ubuntu and did not work for Lucid
<removido> where phonon config files
<James147> skramer_: dont know much about scanner sorry, but you could try asking in #ubuntu since it isent a kde specific problem or in #sane
<skramer_> James147: I'll try that,thanks
<hellslinger> so at some point through the latest updates of 10.04, I had to reconfigure my xorg.conf, and now I no longer have a "desktop activity" on my secondary monitor, although I can move windows and use it for everything else.... how do I get it back?
<goodtime> i got it working
<ofirk> When I click on a remote video file (over samba or ssh), dolphin copies the file locally and than plays it
<ofirk> Is there a way of just streaming the file?
<ofirk> I mean, like in gnome when clicking on a file placed on a remote location (smb/ssh) the player opens immediately
<goodtime> i got them both working now
<goodtime> ty
<bendersteed> Hello guys, is there any better indexing app than strigi that intergrates with dolphin?
<bendersteed> I think beagle is one, but..
<wizkoder> bendersteed: Strigi integrates with dolphin
<bendersteed> Yeap, but strigi stinks..
<cato37> the sound doesnt work on my toshiba laptop. :(  i thought it made sounds when i first installed it, but i might have been mistaken, and nothing with sounds makes sounds.
<cato37> how do i get sounds?
<doztenus> cato37: Is there your output device in Multimedia settings?
<cato37> output device?
<cato37> like the speaker icon in the task bar?
<cato37> yes.
<cato37> it is called called hda intel
<doztenus> Yeah I have the same...
<cato37> do you have sound?
<doztenus> Yeah
<James147> !sound | cato37
<ubottu> cato37: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cato37> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cato37> bbiab. reboot.
<wizzy_> hello people
<wizzy_> where is groub config file?
<wizzy_> i want to auto bood w7 not kubuntu
<Atamisk> hello all, what would cause kubuntu to fail to connect wirelessly, but regular gnome connects fine?
<Atamisk> i guess is hould say kde
<Martiini> Atamisk : , just a shot in the dark here .. maybe network configuration ... that net applet in the bottom right corner
<Atamisk> wireless is enableld, but the applet says unavailable with an ethernet icon (?)
<Martiini> have You configured the wireless settings in network applet ?
<Atamisk> it also shows as connected
<Atamisk> but no internet apps will function
<Atamisk> define configure?
<Martiini> Are You and advanced KDE4 user or beginner ?
<Atamisk> it's an unsecured network
<Atamisk> moderate linux user, but just beginning the kde experience
<Martiini> no idea .. I dont know ... Im only linux beginner
<Atamisk> ah
<Martiini> for me kde4 network config applet work just as well as gnome does
<Martiini> wep key , ip, dhcp ..
<Atamisk> hmm
<Atamisk> maybe kde just hates me lol
<wizzy_> so noones here
<Atamisk> nope
<wizzy_> good
<Atamisk> lol
<wizzy_> maybe u can help me lol
<Atamisk> okay
<Atamisk> what's up?
<wizzy_> cant find grub config file
<wizzy_> i want to auto login w7
<wizzy_> cause gf doesnt know kubuntu
<Atamisk> oh just hold shift during boot
<Atamisk> it'll find it
<James147> Atamisk: knetworkmanager is a bit flaky sometimes, if your having problems with it try the gnome one (install: network-manager-gnome run:nm-applet (after you kill knetworkmanager)) or try wicd
<wizzy_> yes i know
<wizzy_> i know how to select
<wizzy_> just GF doesnt
<Atamisk> oh idk
<wizzy_> so i want to PC boot w7
<James147> wizzy_: /etc/defaults/grub  after you edit it run "sudo update-grub"
<wizzy_> thx
<Atamisk> okay
<Atamisk> that works
<Martiini> wizzy_, to configure grub2 ... apt-get install startupmanager
<James147> wizzy_: for more info also see:
<James147> !grub2 | wizzy_
<ubottu> wizzy_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wizzy_> James147: well i just want to configure it in shell
<wizzy_> oh startup manager is gui right?
<Martiini> it is .. heh ,  nobody knows grub2 command line
<wizzy_> ok thx
<wizzy_> dont have that problem on ubuntu-server huh
<Martiini> wizzy_ : where do you live
<James147> Martiini: wizzy_: just need to change "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to the number of the entry you want (-1) and run "sudo update-grub"
<wizzy_> why?
<Andrew9> does anyone know how to delete auto eth0 from network manager?
<wizzy_> i gotta find which number w7 is
<wizzy_> Martiini: why u ask where i live?
<Martiini> howcome noone ever says on IRC where where they live ??
<Martiini> what if I wanna know who Im talking to ...
<wizzy_> where u from?
<Martiini> tallnn, estonia.. so .. why
<wizzy_> NYC
<Martiini> Tallinn, Estonia .. since .. Im gussing .. You live in USA
<Martiini> exactly
<James147> wizzy_: to see the list of menu entrys "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Martiini> well ,, why should I believe that anyway
<wizzy_> huh i got that startup manager
<Andrew9> UK here, what's up? =D
<wizzy_> jsut selected w7 as default
<wizzy_> uk !! welcome matey
<Andrew9> wizzy_: thanks =D
<wizzy_> Andrew9: are you fishing>?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: no, not at the moment
<wizzy_> Andrew9: you got great carp fishing there
<wizzy_> this new kubuntu looks sick
<Andrew9>  so anyone knows how to delete auto eth0 from network manager?
<wizzy_> u wanna do static ip?
<Martiini> IP-address on IRC does not tell anything , does it `? .. I mean.. I get some euro IP shown for eveyone , correct ?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yes
<Atamisk> okay
<Martiini> fuck america
<Atamisk> kde's nm tool is randomly workking now. thanks guys
<wizzy_> Andrew9: u know how to work in console?
<Atamisk> wait, wat?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yes
<James147> !language | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Andrew9> wizzy_: i hope i do..
<wizzy_> Andrew9: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Andrew9> wizzy_: i wanna delete auto connection or at least make it static
<Andrew9> wizzy_: ok
<wizzy_> Andrew9: u see there "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"??
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yeah
<wizzy_> Andrew9: first change "auto lo" to "auto eth0"
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yep
<wizzy_> Andrew9: change "iface lo inet loopback" to "iface eth0 inet static"
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yep
<wizzy_> Andrew9: then on next line write " address: your ip"
<wizzy_> thats LAN IP
<wizzy_> IP of you computer on Local Area Network
<Andrew9> wizzy_: and i won't need gateway and dns stuff?
<wizzy_> Andrew9: then on next line write "netmask:255.255.255.0"
<wizzy_> Andrew9: next line write "gateway:192.168.1.1" or whatever is your routers IP
<Andrew9> wizzy_: netmask:255.255.255.0 do i need space after : ?
<wizzy_> Andrew9: space after what?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: netmask:255.255.255.0 or netmask: 255.255.255.0 ?
<wizzy_> address , gateway and netmask have to be on separate line
<wizzy_> Andrew9:  "netmask 255.255.255.0
<wizzy_> no dots just space
<wizzy_> my fault huh
<Andrew9> wizzy_: what's next?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: is that it?
<wizzy_> u got as i told you?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yea
<wizzy_> u know how to use pastebin?
<wizzy_> Andrew9:  go to pastebin.com and copy and paste
<Andrew9> wizzy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450790/
<wizzy_> i want to see if everything is right
<Andrew9> wizzy_: oops
<wizzy_> ok good
<Andrew9> wizzy_: address is 192.168.2.2
<wizzy_> Andrew9: check if IPs are correct
<Andrew9> wizzy_: they should be
<wizzy_> Andrew9: router should be setted up for it too
<wizzy_> othervise you can loose internet connection
<wizzy_> Andrew9: after everything is done run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yea, i reserved this ip for my mac
<Andrew9> wizzy_: mac address
<BluesKaj> loose internet connections lose the internet ,...so true )
<wizzy_> Andrew9: if everything is right it will restart your connection and you shoulld have static ip ;)
<Andrew9> wizzy_: why is that we cannot remove auto connection in the first place?
<wizzy_> dunno
<wizzy_> i only change to static my servers
<BluesKaj> Andrew9, I'll bet you use a 2wire router ..
<Andrew9> wizzy_: something is wrong. it says "unmanaged"
<wizzy_> hmmm
<Andrew9> BluesKaj: 2 wire router? is belkin n+ that kind of router?
<BluesKaj> Andrew9, no but they use the same chip/firmware
<BluesKaj> usually when umanaged is shown , then NM is longer being used , replaced  by /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> err unmanaged
<wizzy_> Andrew9: looks good but id press "TAB" before netmask , address and gateway
<wizzy_> so it will be little space
<Andrew9> wizzy_: will it make a difference ?
<wizzy_> try
<wizzy_> i always do that
<Exaucutioner> something as been bothering me for a while im pretty sure its easy to fix but i can't figure it out
<wizzy_> Exaucutioner: if i can help i will if not my good friend Google.com will help for sure ;)
<Exaucutioner> lol
<wizzy_> Andrew9: is it working yet?
<Exaucutioner> k well i checked in my bios and my numlock is supposed to be activated by default when i start my comp
<Exaucutioner> but when i get to the loging screen its not activated and i need to press it
<wizzy_> hmmm
<Andrew9> wizzy_: no
<Andrew9> wizzy_: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470677&page=2
<Andrew9> wizzy_: should i try to use gnome applet instead?
<James147> Exaucutioner: I think kde toggles it... remember a setting somewhere..
 * James147 starts digging in system settings
<BluesKaj> Andrew9, your computer IP , should be different than your gateway IP , check the IP undergateway iwith this command, ip a | grep inet
<Andrew9> BluesKaj: i know, i said that the address is 192.168.2.2.
<Exaucutioner> did that allready i looked in keyboard options
<Exaucutioner> and put the toggle to "on" still didn't change a thing :S
<Exaucutioner> som im like wth >.>
<wizzy_> BluesKaj: his configs looks good
<wizzy_> i dunno why it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> do you still have nm ?
<wizzy_> maybe he need to change nameservers
<BluesKaj> if you are going to use /etc/network/interfaces , then NM needs to be ither disabled or removed
<James147> Exaucutioner: The option in the keyboard settings will be for your user (ie after you log in)
<Exaucutioner> ahhh i see  makes sense ...
<wizzy_> BluesKaj: huh  how do u disable NM>>??
<BluesKaj> wizzy , just remove network manager
<BluesKaj> otherwise you have a conflict
<wizzy_> huh so "apt-get remove network-manager
<BluesKaj> yup
<wizzy_> or to disable " sudo update-rc.d NEtworkManager remove"
<James147> Exaucutioner: cant see a way to do it in the login manager page :(
<Exaucutioner> awww :(
<carofe> i ve got problems with my printer
<BluesKaj> wizzy_, dunno , that last command could work , not sure
<carofe> my printer is hp laser jet p1005
<wizzy_> or to disable " sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove"
<wizzy_> NEtwork should be changed to Network
<carofe> and when I send something to print, the printer does not print anything
<wizzy_> BluesKaj: thx to my good friend google ;)
<carofe> in ubuntu 9.10 worked fine
<wizzy_> carofe: !printer
<carofe> but in the 10-04
<wizzy_> hmmm
<carofe> stop working
<James147> Exaucutioner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51481 might help
<BluesKaj> yeah,google is your friend . especially google-linux :)
<wizzy_> BluesKaj: huh google-linux?
<carofe> i ve looked up some help googling but nothing
<BluesKaj> yeah google-linux http://www.google.com/linux
<carofe> somebody here can help me?
<wizzy_> BluesKaj:  huh my new homepage
<James147> wizzy_: ! needds to be the first char when you want a bot responce:
<James147> !print | carofe
<ubottu> carofe: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<toretto> hi everybody )
<wizzy_> James147: huh thx ;)
<toretto> please anybody help me with cucumber
<James147> toretto: You might want to describe your problem if you want some help
<toretto> sure, sorry
<toretto> I want to run my tests in cucumber...
<wizzy_> toretto: cucumber ? huh cut it , some salt vinegar and tomato and eat it ;)
<toretto> nice idea huh
<toretto> but it's not my situation
<James147> toretto: I have a feeling not many here know what 'cucumber' is (apart from the obvious)
<wizzy_> toretto: just explain whats your problem is
<wizzy_> James147: huh  i dont :(
<toretto> i can't run tests in cucumber
<toretto> it says that webrat is missing
<toretto> but i have it
<toretto> a latest version
<toretto> i need someone who knows how to install cucumber
<wizzy_> sorry man i dont even know what cucumber is :(
<toretto> is there any ruby programmer ?
<James147> toretto: #ruby might have a few :)
<toretto> you should know what cucumber is?
<toretto> it's a testing framework
<toretto> for BDD
<wizzy_> huh i dont my friend , i always start with kubuntu and use it only for some time
<wizzy_> i am more into server stuff ;)
<James147> toretto: you might want to join #ruby for ruby specific help
<toretto> where is it ?
<wizzy_> toretto: type "/join #ruby"
<James147> toretto: type "/join #ruby"
<James147> wizzy_: :p
<wizzy_> hehe
<toretto> thanks a lot :)
<wizzy_> James147: i am amazed how many command i remember
<wizzy_> Andrew9: how is it going?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: bad
<wizzy_> just curious any of you using UFW?
<wizzy_> Andrew9: did you try disable NM?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: yes, i was able to install gnome applet instead of kde
<Andrew9> wizzy_: i removed auto connection and set my own
<wizzy_> Andrew9: and it works?
<Andrew9> wizzy_: now i wanted to remove gnome and put kde back
<wizzy_> so just reverse command
<wizzy_> instead "install" type "remove"
<Andrew9> wizzy_: gnome applet removed and kde cannot be installed because for some reason system cannot access internet, but can be ping'ed localy
<wizzy_> hmmm
<Andrew9> wizzy_: i just need to install kde applet back...
<wizzy_> so do it
<Andrew9> wizzy_: can i download it online?
<James147> Andrew9: you should be able to install it from the cd
<Andrew9> James147: i am trying but cd won't responf
<Andrew9> respond*
<James147> Andrew9: O-o
<wizzy_> hmmmm
<Andrew9> James147: now it says "a problem that we weren't expecting has occured"
<James147> lol
<James147> well that aint good
<Andrew9> James147: sometimes i just hate every os exist
#kubuntu 2010-06-17
<olskolirc> what happened?
<olskolirc> netsplit?
<bukayoo> what is recommended dock for kubuntu?
<siva> hello
<siva> odf files!
<tech9iner> !seen kkathman
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<stabares> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JontheEchidna> ~seen jontheechidna
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe that was kubotu that had seen
<stabares> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tech9iner> hehe.. chillax ubot ;]]]].. nickserv info shall do do me apropos..
<tech9iner> Ciao4now peep'holes'N'hoes;]]
<binaryflow> Hello everyone!  I am trying to set up Facebook in Gwibber on Kubuntu netbook edition.  I can get through authorizing with my facebook account but there is not add button after that.  How do I click the final add button?
<binaryflow> 10.04
<bjb1959> good place for questions about kde 4.5 beta 2?
<bjb1959> best place for kde 4.5 beta 2 questions?
<chirpis> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my microphone recognized.  Can anyone help me?
<chirpis> I guess I'll never be able to suspend/hibernate my laptop or use anything requiring a microphone unless I go back to windows.  It just doesn't work, and no one has any answers. No one cares.
<pidus> I am facing a strange problem after I upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10. My apt-get is not making connections through the proxy though I am able to able to get synaptic to work by specifying the proxy. This is happening even though in my environment variables, proxy has been correctly set.
<pidus> Ok, specifying sudo -E apt-get worked. But why this change?
<duckx0r> i'm having a problem that kdm seems to be coming up, but as soon as i log in, the x server restarts and i go back to the login screen
<duckx0r> i just updated my ati drivers to the latest ones from the amd website
<duckx0r> x doesn't come up when i use the radeon driver, only when i use vesa
<joeblow_> hi
<guest> hello
<guest> i need help with grub rescue? i disconnected my kubuntu hdd and plugged in a different hdd so i can try out ubuntu (both 10.04) and when i went back to my kubuntu hdd it says no such partition. there isnt another os on my kubuntu drive
<ofirk> When I click on a remote video file (over samba or ssh), dolphin copies the file locally and than plays it
<ofirk> Is there a way of just streaming the file?
<ofirk> I mean, like in gnome when clicking on a file placed on a remote location (smb/ssh) the player opens immediately
<brayan> que  tal so ynuevo
<brayan> soy lammer
<DarthFrog> !es | brayan
<ubottu> brayan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<santosh> hello
<santosh> do anyone know about byobu
<santosh> do anyone know about byobu
<gnac> how can I set a directory to allow users write access for any new directories that might get created there in the future?
<olskolirc> I can't seem to get this adobe flash player 10.1 loaded - this upgrades bypasses adobe's new injection that came out on June 10th they gave us a new one
<olskolirc> anyone get theirs loaded?
<nandychu> hola
<nandychu> eooo
<bazhang> !es | nandychu
<ubottu> nandychu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nandychu> ok, sorry :P
<olskolirc> I can't seem to get this adobe flash player 10.1 loaded - this upgrades bypasses adobe's new injection that came out on June 10th they gave us a new one
<brayan> spanish
<brayan> spanish ubuntu
<evilsherpa> hey all, um, for some reason i cant get kubuntu to automount an hdd on my machine
<evilsherpa> its not visible in fstab, but i can see it in gparted
<greenmang0> hello friends, i am using ktorrent 3.3.4 on kubuntu 10.04 with kde 4.4.4, in ktorrent the `country' column in `peers' tab doesn't show country names, what can be done for this?
<lexr> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lexr> hey guys, can anyone tell me what is on DVD edition of kubuntu 10.04? what is added in diff with cd edition?
<lexr> I cannot find filelist anywhere
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> if I want to view pdf documents embebed in Firefox, have I to install Adobe reader? or is there any other free solution?
<frogonwheels> Try okular
<frogonwheels> EagleScreen: ^^
<EagleScreen> okular is what is opening them now
<frogonwheels> ah, not embedding.
<EagleScreen> but it is not embebed it open the file in a separate application
<jocelyn> someone could explain me why does kde from a kubuntu on a livecd run better than a kde on a debian installed on my desktop ?
<jocelyn> drivers ?
<EagleScreen> jocelyn: what is "run better" exactly?
<jocelyn> i don't know how say it in english but something like : smoother
<jocelyn> erf
<jocelyn> it the google traduction >>
<jocelyn> it's
<jocelyn> *
<jocelyn> on the live cd is more fluid than on my desktop
<frogonwheels> jocelyn: could be drivers? on the debian desktop, what happens if you run glxinfo in a konsole?
<jocelyn> i have the same idea
<jocelyn> but on my debian I've the proprietor drivers
<jocelyn> and i think on the livecd there are the free
<frogonwheels> ati?
<jocelyn> Nvidia 9400Gt
<frogonwheels> maybe you just don't have enough memory...
<jocelyn> ram ?
<jocelyn> or dd ?
<jocelyn> hard disk*
<frogonwheels> ram.
<jocelyn> i've 2go
<frogonwheels> (knew what you meant - dd as in hdd no?)
<jocelyn> yes
<frogonwheels> .. that was '2gb' rather than  I've got 2 go I assume
<frogonwheels> how much gui crud do you have enabled?
<jocelyn> gui crud ?
<EagleScreen> !mozplugger
<EagleScreen> i have found mozplugger package
<dave19901> hi guys
<user___> hello, i am having trouble with linux when i enter sudo apt-get update i get http://pastebin.com/2QpCza2N
<user___> is there a way to solve this i have already tried google and renamed cp status-old status
<user___>  can anyone help me ?
<user___> i would be very grateful
<ToxinPowe> I think you /etc/apt/sources.list are wrong
<ToxinPowe> only a clue =)
<ToxinPowe> you can try with other maybe
<user___> what do you suggest i use?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<user___> i used apt-get clean && apt-get update and everythign was solved thnx guys
<nano-21> hi i have problem in my  cdrom , i can play dvd films but i cant write dvd iso file or any type of files
<Andrew9> hey guys. how to disable password authentication for mounting ntfs drives?
<BluesKaj> nano-21, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and check out medibuntu
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | nano-21
<ubottu> nano-21: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> nano-21, after setting up medbuntu repos , then install libdvdcss2
<mfraz74> blueskaj: he's having trouble burning not watching films
<nano-21> BluesKaj, and that solve the prolem ? , let me try
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, yes and that's what he needs to do to write dvds
<mfraz74> not to write an iso though
<nano-21> BluesKaj, i have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mfraz74> have you tried kdesu k3b?
<Andrew9> how to disable password authentication for mounting ntfs drives? i did it before but now i'd need some help please
<nano-21> BluesKaj, my os read my mobile broad as cd http://yfrog.com/7e124qp look
<BluesKaj> nano-21, are you on lucid ?
<nano-21> BluesKaj,  sorry i dont understand what do u mean what lucid
<nano-21> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Andrew9> yeah sure thanks for your HELP!!
<nano-21> BluesKaj, yes 10.4 kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !patience |Andrew9
<ubottu> Andrew9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<taha_> How can I know which version of ubuntu is installed on my computer?
<nano-21> taha_, in terminal , uname -a
<BluesKaj> taha_, in the terminal , lsb release -a
<taha_> thank you
<BluesKaj> nano-21, sorry it's lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> nano-21, that's k3b interpreting a USB card as a drive ?
<taha_> nano-21, uname -a give the kernel version only
<BluesKaj> taha_,  lsb_release -a
<nano-21> BluesKaj, yes
<nano-21> BluesKaj, and i dono why :s
<nano-21> BluesKaj, root@i2:~# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/media/disk/tor/Metal\ Gear\ Solid\ 2\ -\ Sons\ of\ Liberty\ \ NTSC\(USA\)\ \ PS2DVD.iso
<nano-21> :-( /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<BluesKaj> nano-21, neither do I :(
<nano-21> BluesKaj, /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<nano-21>  that is my fstab
<taha_> thank you BluesKay
<BluesKaj> nano-21, your fstab seems ok, what is the dvd , -r  or -rw ?
<nano-21> BluesKaj, my dvdrw and my cd dvd is dvd-r 16x
<BluesKaj> nano-21, think you need to get better Hardware recognition , one way is to make sure all the available repositories are enabled including 3rd party sources.
<BluesKaj> !repositories |nano-21
<ubottu> nano-21: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nano-21> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<apparle> guys how to delete the Kubuntu-IRC information in quassel, I changed my password and don't wan't it to be visible
<BluesKaj> apparle, do yo mean cloaking your IP etc ?
<Andrew9> where did firelight go? i can't find it in the repos ?
<nano-21> BluesKaj,  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nano-21> BluesKaj, ithink the problem with my os because i upgraded my os from 9.10 to 10.4 and my os did`t put the new repositories
<apparle> BluesKaj: "looking up your hostname" etc and all the other information available about freenode, and wher the messages from NickServ are visible
<BluesKaj> nano-21, it may not be your repos , i think you have a Hardware recognition problem, especially if you added new hardware after installation
<apparle> luesKaj: "looking up your hostname" etc and all the other information available about freenode, and wher the messages from NickServ are visible
<apparle> BluesKaj: ^^
<apparle> BluesKaj: but I don't want to delete the other channel info
<BluesKaj> apparle, i don't understand , sorry
<apparle> BluesKaj: I'll send you a screenshot
<BluesKaj> !hardware |nano-21
<ubottu> nano-21: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<apparle> !oaste
<apparle> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apparle> BluesKaj: I want to delete this info, http://imagebin.org/101630
<BluesKaj> apparle, I'm not real familiar with quassel
<apparle> anyone else here, used to quassel?
<BluesKaj> apparle, that info is only available to you afaik, no one else sees it , if you want to hide your location/IP etc then cloaking is the best way to go
<apparle> BluesKaj: multiple computer users
<BluesKaj> !cloak | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<apparle> BluesKaj: actually I had give the message "/msg nickserv set password <mypass>" and I got the message on the screen, "your password is set to <mypass>", and now it is visible to everyone, so how to delete it
<BluesKaj> apparle, log out and back in , your pw is now set and it won't be shown again ...I hope
<apparle> BluesKaj: i know that, but quassel keeps the history
<BluesKaj> so does freenode logs, but i dunno about nickserv
<apparle> BluesKaj: obviously nickserv won't keep public logs of 'set password commands' :)
<BluesKaj> let's hope not :
<apparle> BluesKaj: I am currently worried, how to remove that in quassel
<BluesKaj> dunno , sorry
<BluesKaj> login and out , at least the reset pw won't show anymore
<apparle> BluesKaj: its not the problems of freenode, quassel records everything shows it, even if you exit and start quassel
<BluesKaj> ok then don't use quassel , use konversation ...I prefer it to quassel anyway :)
<BluesKaj> quassel never appealed to me ...ever
<Pici> It must log into a file somewhere on your filesystem, find and remove the information.
<BluesKaj> quassel records everything...glad i don't use it
<daedaluz> how do I install latest Amarok in Kubuntu?
<daedaluz> aside from make config make install make clean wizardry
<BluesKaj> daedaluz, is it a dev /alpha/beta?
<daedaluz> latest stable, I think. in opensuse we had this backport/community repo
<BluesKaj> daedaluz,  it should have installed by deafult with the OS
<daedaluz> latest upstream stable, I mean. 2.3.1
<gorgonizer> daedaluz: 2.3.1 can be installed as indicated here:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.1
<daedaluz> gorgonizer: thanks, I'm new to this ppa & apt hoodlum
<gorgonizer> daedaluz: no problem :)
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this (root@i2:~# ls -l /dev/cdrom
<nano-q8> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-06-17 17:15 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<nano-q8> )  ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only )
<daedaluz> are Yakuake and Amarok really dependant on Plymouth?
<Pici> daedaluz: Not directly, but the entire boot process requires plymouth to be there.
<daedaluz> Pici: what? really? so apt is not going bonkers here: http://pastebin.ca/1885089
<Pici> daedaluz: Yes, you will break your install if you remove plymouth.
 * daedaluz tossess Kubuntu to trash
<Pici> daedaluz: You can use a text-based plymouth theme if you don't care for the 5 dots thing.
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only ) and this dmesg: http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM , this lshw -C disk: http://pastebin.com/wFLTjwFh that lshw -C disk
<daedaluz> Pici: so.. plymouth is actually a dependency of upstart?
<Pici> daedaluz: No, plymouth is a dependency of mountall, which is required to boot.
<nano-q8> i have problem in my dvdrw , i can`t burn any thing , when i try to mount the cdrom , i got this ( mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only ) and this dmesg: http://pastebin.com/F6UVF5eM , this lshw -C disk: http://pastebin.com/wFLTjwFh
<daedaluz> Pici: my heavens...
<alf__> Riddell: Hi!
<Torch> nano-q8: the message about write protection when mounting is a warning, you can disregard it
<Torch> nano-q8: how are you trying to burn something? what goes wrong?
<Riddell> hi alf__
<nano-q8> Torch,  in gnomebaker i got this : :-( FORMAT allocaion length isn't sane
<alf__> Riddell: I am trying to make a Qt embedded based on the qt-x11 packages and I am having some issues with the symbols files.
<nano-q8> Torch,  in k3b i got : there is no empty dvd
<Riddell> alf__: I would expect the symbols to be different, that's why we need a different package :)
<alf__> Riddell: Basically, dpkg-gensymbols doesn't seem to respect the (subst) tags there and substitutes instead of just keeping them the same
<alf__> Riddell: eg http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/451121
<alf__> Riddell: any ideas about that?
<antonella> hi everybod
<Riddell> alf__: I must confess to not knowing what (subst) is
<antonella> anybody listening?
<alf__> Riddell: Don't worry, no one seems to know much about it :)
<Riddell> alf__: developer stuff best in #kubuntu-devel in general
<Riddell> antonella: the whole channel is listening
<alf__> Riddell: ok
<antonella> eh eh
<antonella> i'm sorry i'm newbe...
<antonella> newbe here and to ubuntu
 * maco covers Riddell's ears
<maco> he's not listening now, go ahead
<antonella> i'm on mythbuntu and i'm trying to setup my tv cards
<maco> i think you want #mythbuntu
<antonella> i don't know cause i'm in difficult also with kaffeine
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv perhaps
<maco> !myth
<maco> boo :(
<antonella> briefly I have 2 cards: YUAN EC300 and MSI Digivox Micro HD
<bazhang> its !mythbuntu
<antonella> by lsusb the YUAN is warm and the MSI is completely absent
<antonella> so i'm trying to configure the YUAN
<antonella> seems ok, I've just installed non free drivers with the hardware drivers gui
<antonella> both mythtv and kaffeine are unable to manage it
<antonella> i cannot scan for channels
<antonella> kaffeine says "No device found"
<antonella> and mythtv says all device busy
<antonella> don't know what else to do....
<dave19901> whats faster for netbooks, desktop edition or netbook edition=
<dave19901> ?
<apparle> why isn't KDEDIRS or KDEDIR set in kubuntu?
<apparle> what should I set it to
<apparle> oh comeon guys, someone must be knowing this. I have a plugin installed in /usr/local, but KServiceTypeTrader is not able to find it?
<lyhana8> hi, how can I chroot to my kubuntu from LinuxMint ?
<ARelic> Alrighty, latest 26 bug fix/upgrades broke kubuntu "Could not start ksmserver. Check your installation", what is the easiest way to get grub to show up so I can try to get into the system somehow and fix this?
<Elirips> Hello. I had a power-failure during the dist-upgrade to 10.04. :( Power went out after everything was downloaded, and aptitude was installing new packages. Good-thing: I can still boot into a console (with many errors/warnings appearing). Is there a "magig" command to tell aptitude to try to reinstall everything it tried to do last time?
<Elirips> or should I just go ahead, download 10.04 iso and re-install from scratch?
<Elirips> .. magic instead of magig..
<James147> Elirips: try "sudo aptitude install -f"
<ARelic> got to a termial mode to edit stuff but now sure what to change to fix the "Counld not start ksmserver. check your installation" problem
<oxymoron> Is there ANY IM client out there for Kubuntu that supports Firewire cams?
<James147> ARelic: make sure you dont ahve any root owned files in ~/
<oxymoron> or is it ANY apps at all supporting Firewire cams except for Kino? :S
<James147> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oxymoron> There is Amsn I think, but it doesnt have same features as other apps.
<sheytan_> Hi there
<sheytan_> doesn anybody know if the Pentagram p 6132-08 wifi card work under kubuntu/
<sheytan_> ?
<ARelic> still not finding a way to fix it
<ARelic> not sure where to look either, is there  a way to list the last set of updates/installs?
<apparle> oxymoron: is there any problem with kino?
<oxymoron> apparle: Well Kino is for video editing, I want to use my cam as a webcam in A IM client ...
<oxymoron> I am almost able to make Skype works with it, but just almost.
<apparle> oxymoron: what happened with skype?
<oxymoron> "[19:08] <apparle> oxymoron: I don't think the question is IM client, but it must be driver for that cam. But can't say... never used cams" - The good thing with Firewire cams is that it doesnt need any drivers, or well iee1394 drivers, but thats built in in Linux core. If I do dmesg it shows that its initialzing /dev/raw1394
<oxymoron> apparle: Skype isnt able to detect cam, or well its not their fault, the problem is video4linux, v4l protocol.
<oxymoron> vloopback doesnt do the trick either.
<apparle> oxymoron: I don't think a normal cam runs as /dev/raw1394. so you can say its a driver problem
<apparle> oxymoron: what does a normal cam known as /dev/??????
<oxymoron> apparle: A "normal" should be detected as /dev/video0 I think but that doesnt work for my cam either if I use USB instead of firewrie'.
<oxymoron> apparle: A regular doesnt use Firewire at all, but this is a DV cam.
<apparle> oxymoron: you mean your camera connects via USB or firewire?
<oxymoron> apparle: BOTH!
<oxymoron> apparle: But I want Firewire because USB cannot show the good picture I want.
<apparle> oxymoron: I don't think what you are talking is as simple
<oxymoron> Then theres no USB support either for cams so ...
<apparle> oxymoron: you know any windows or mac app, capable of your purpose?
<oxymoron> apparle: Why not? video device => map to v4l => voila ...
<oxymoron> apparle: yes Windows is capable of it.
<gnac> how can I set a directory to allow users write access for any new directories that might get created there in the future?
<oxymoron> In Windows I can use my cam in WLM.
<oxymoron> gnac: sudo chmod 0777 /folder would allow ANYONE todo whatever they want. bnut be careful with that one.
<apparle> oxymoron: it seems, you will have to fool IM client into believing it as a webcam device
<apparle> oxymoron: but I don't think it would be as simple as soft linking
<oxymoron> apparle: Well, the problem isnt Im clients or Linux Core, the freaking problems is Kubuntu that isnt able to map ALL kind of video devices into V4l or v4lv2
<apparle> oxymoron: you mean it works on ubuntu? or anyother distro
<oxymoron> apparle: Linux finds the cam and Kino can show image perfectly. Now I want it to work in Skype and Kopete/Pidgin or similar.
<gnac> oxymoron: so the issue is, I can give 777 access to a directory, or 770 or whatever, but if I create a new subfolder in that directory (or copy from a camera etc) it reverts to the default, namely 0755.
<gnac> Can I set the default to always be 0775 for newly created folder in a directory?
<oxymoron> gnac: Sorry, I have no idea, anyone else maybe?
<apparle> oxymoron: so that's what I am saying, linux treats it as a camcorder used for video recording. IM clients look for a webcam
<oxymoron> apparle: And no it doesnt work in any *buntu.
<oxymoron> apparle: No, IM Clients looks for video devices in v4l protocol
<oxymoron> Most of them ...
<gnac> I thought you could do it with a sticky suid bit or some such, but the exact meachanism escapes me.
<oxymoron> gnac: I dont understand why it would revert into 0755 if you create a subfolder in it? :S
<oxymoron> apparle: So the problem isnt IM-clients or Linux core as I said, the problem is distro specific.
<apparle> oxymoron: have you given try to anyother distro?
<apparle> oxymoron: if that is the case, I myself would confirm that it works on a different distro and then try to fix it on the one I like
<oxymoron> All you have todo is mapping new video devices detected into v4l and both Skype and Kopete should be able to use it.
<gnac> oxymoron: the parent doesn't reveert, only the children.  Heres a use case:
<oxymoron> apparle: I dont think any distro would be able todo it. Kubuntu is the one with most IM-clients.
<apparle> oxymoron: I mean any distro is capable of doing mapping to v4l
<oxymoron> gnac: That is because default is 0755 when doing mkdir. You need to use 0777 when creating subolders.
<oxymoron> apparle: But they dont?
<gnac> I create an nfs directory to share images on the local network.  I give all system users rw access. u+rw to that directory.  I then create a new subdirectory to for a new set of images ...
<apparle> oxymoron: anyways I came across this GUI which is capable to mapping . Have you seen it http://damien.douxchamps.net/ieee1394/coriander/
<oxymoron> apparle: Not everyone, and then most USB webcams doesnt work at all. This have been a issue for a LONG time now, I dont understand why nobody figured it out yet.
<gnac> oxymoron: other than manually setting the permission after each new folder addition, how would I use 777?  Again, I seem to recall a way to sticky bit the folders and any new subfolders.
<oxymoron> apparle: I think I tried Coriander before.
<oxymoron> apparle: if theres no NEW firmware or something I have tried most of them out there.
<oxymoron> NEW = 2010
<apparle> oxymoron: firmware=? you mean the software inside the cam
<oxymoron> gnac: Whats your end purpose with this?
<oxymoron> apparle: Sorry meant protocols and drivers.
<oxymoron> apparle: I tried this before http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/VideoFourLinuxLoopbackDevice - But I wasnt able to fix vloopback to work with v4l
<apparle> oxymoron: that's surely not firmware :P. Anyways I suggest you start afresh again, I had similar problem with my sound, when I tried again after an year I was successful
<apparle> oxymoron: were u able to see the video in coriander ?
<oxymoron> apparle: Yeah I try it out again, hopefully 10.04 use better Linux core and upgrades here and there ... I was having SERIOUS issues with ALSA, Xine and PulseAudio before as well ...
<oxymoron> apparle: I am able to see it in Kino as for sure, but not remember Coriander.
<oxymoron> Then Coriander is from like 2007 ....
<apparle> oxymoron: I think you will be able to
<apparle> oxymoron: also, my own experience, don't sit and wait for things to get fixed. Find a the problem and try fixinig it on you own. Most of the times it is only 1 line addition to source code :)
<apparle> oxymoron: fixed my audio and video drivers that way
<oxymoron> apparle: I dont like all Gnome apps on Kubuntu, it installs a lot of crappy packages :P Mostly I try out to fix it, but I usually not manipulate source code to fix it.
<apparle> oxymoron: that is the last stage, it is usually soft linking and some environment variables and some edited conf files :)
<apparle> oxymoron: i also have gnome apps, but I usually start a seperate partition for fixing things (and install crap in it)
<apparle> oxymoron: that was *hate*
<oxymoron> apparle: Most times I do it, I break other things in the system ... which means incompability with other apps if I change settings and confs too much.
<apparle> oxymoron: that's why use a seperate partition, find the solution and bring it to your stable system
<apparle> oxymoron: wubi installtions are best for this purpose
<oxymoron> apparle: Btw, do you know if theres any application that can send image automaticly to imagebin or imageshare when pressing printscreen button on keyboard? :)
<apparle> nope, I rarely do it
<oxymoron> apparle: Well one option is to use a VM-environment but then you got other problems and VM doesnt work same way as a regular.
<Torch> oxymoron: you know the plasmoid for pastebin?
<oxymoron> apparle: Well like pastebinit for Konsole :)
<apparle> oxymoron: wubi is best if you already have windows
<oxymoron> Torch: Yeah? :) I tried it, but its complex using it. I want to choose in a list when pressing the printscreen button what I want todo with the screenshot. WOuld be nice editting it first as well, like cropping and scaling :P
<oxymoron> apparle: I dont use Windows anymore, seriously I couldnt stand it. Now I use Linux/Kubuntu fulltime.
<Torch> oxymoron: printscreen shows you ksnapshot. use it. drag the result to the plasmoid. doesn't get much better than that imho.
<apparle> oxymoron: you could use the concept of wubi though
<apparle> oxymoron: i mean if you get the list of things wubi does.
<oxymoron> Torch: I always use Ksnapshot and then drag it into plasmoid require me to switch to desktop, right? Thats to many steps and doesnt make it comfortable. It goes faster do printscreen, save, upload to imagebin and send the link.
<oxymoron> apparle: What you mean? :)
<oxymoron> apparle: http://imagebin.ca/view/ovW26m.html
<slow-motion> hi
<gnac> oxymoron: I simply want to be able to allow users to copy image folders on to a shared drive, and not have to dork with permissions to let other people add to or modify the contents of those new folders.
<oxymoron> Torch: Its not that I cant do it, but make things go faster and smooth when need to pastebin images and text to show people is always wanted :)
<apparle> oxymoron: basically in wubi the main fs is in a .disk file, the /boot is in a normal folder on an existing partitoin and you just need to make proper grub entries
<oxymoron> gnac: I dont understand the purpose for that one, why should people be able to modify others content?
<oxymoron> apparle: How does Wubi helps me in Linux environment? :S
<apparle> oxymoron: you don't need to make a new partition.
<gnac> oxymoron: if you are working in a collaborative environment, thats what you do.
<oxymoron> apparle:  Sounds the same as using Virtualbox.
<Torch> gnac: i don't know of a way to solve your proboem with sticky bit magic, but you could run some script triggered i/d/xyz-notify that just sets the permissions you want.
<gnac> eg joe and I need to work on a set of images.  Joe creates a new folder on the shared drive.  He copies some of his images in there and starts working on dsc001.jog.  Jill starts working on dsc002.jpg.  Jill want to save it as dsc002-tmp.jpg.  Jill can't.
<apparle> oxymoron: i never tried virtualbox, but here only the main filesystem is virtual. everything else is very real
<oxymoron> apparle: Mostly I prefer just to have one real desktop environment and maybe a backup partition to boot into. But then I always have Hirens Boot CD and *buntu LiveCD
<apparle> I am telling you that option for fixing and messing stuff, when that if finished just delete the file
<James147> gnac: you could do it via a samba share...
<oxymoron> apparle: Would be nice getting advice how to fix it as well, not just how to prepare a environment to fix the REAL problem :P Most things works in Kubuntu now, its so tiny things left to make it like perfect.
<apparle> oxymoron: :)
<apparle> oxymoron: If I had any experience with cams then I could have helped
<oxymoron> apparle: The release cycle doesnt do any big changes after each release. Not that it should because of the fast development and 2 releases per year :P It took forever to make the system boot faster.
<apparle> oxymoron: anyways.... lets start with coriander if nothing else. you running lucid right?
<oxymoron> apparle: If I wasnt hating C++ and Python I would MAYBE code my own drivers and protocols. But then its REALly not my thing, I seriously hate system programming it make me go nuts.
<apparle> oxymoron: :D I like programming, but don't have enough time
<oxymoron> apparle: This happened when i tried to run Corinader: http://imagebin.ca/view/ovW26m.html - And yes my cam is detected and turned on.
<oxymoron> apparle: And yes Lucid.
<oxymoron> apparle: Soon Maverick MAYBE if it entices me enough :P
<gnac> James147: had thought about that.  seems kind of basswards to use samba on a linux only network.
<apparle> oxymoron: is your camera supporting the required specs
<oxymoron> apparle: I like programming when I can do it independent and combine it with design and huge challenges.
<oxymoron> apparle: I mean system programming isnt independent, it depends on other hardware and other protocols depending on what you do.
<oxymoron> apparle: It supports AV/C controlling and all thar standard things, its webcam compliant ;)
<apparle> oxymoron: check why is camcorder not seeing it
<oxymoron> apparle: How?
<apparle> oxymoron: awwww... you are already running it off konsole, and still not getting any errors :(
<oxymoron> apparle: Yeah ... too bad :P My usual unluckyness :P
<oxymoron> It feels like I have detected like almost every single problem you can reach on a computer. One time I was afraid I couldnt to ANYTHING on my computer, was locked out from BIOS and everything I think.
<oxymoron> CMOS sprinter reset theres always, but I dont prefer that method ...
<apparle> oxymoron: you haven't tried running my computer (which *sometimes* runs)
<ToxinPowe> I don't see KDE panel on my desktop, how can I start it?
<oxymoron> apparle: I havefigure out that most things thats good to use a smooth desktop expiernce is to have nice CPU, monitor and hdd.
<oxymoron> SSD OS disk, at least Core 2 CPU and nice monitor that works well with graphic card and support good refresh rates and resolutions in Linux :)
<James147> ToxinPowe: Right click the desktop > Add panel
<apparle> oxymoron: you forgot the main problem causing thing is MoBo
<ToxinPowe> ok, thx
<oxymoron> apparle: I have never get any problem because of my MB :P Mostly its only one component at the time that doesnt work well.
<oxymoron> Modular power supply is nice as well :P
<apparle> oxymoron: my motherboard s***s and due to that nothing works right :(
<oxymoron> apparle: Buy a new one then?
<apparle> oxymoron: world runs on money, I am running after it :P
<oxymoron> apparle: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<soee> if i want to open windows partition i have to type in password but how can i make it open without password every time ?
<James147> soee: look up ntfs-config
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Is there any player that supports .img-files? Or do I really have to burn it on a CD first?
<Pici> x_link: I'm pretty sure that vlc does.
<x_link> Okey
<x_link> Pici: Hmm yes it worked, I was pretty sure that VLC didn't support .img
<x_link> Maybe I was thinking of another filetype.
<x_link> Pici: Thanks! =)
<Pici> x_link: You're welcome.
<x_link> Hmm what the heck, can't fastforward the movie then it starts from the beginning =)
<christa> Hello. I just installed kubuntu 10.04. everythings fine, except the fonts look somehow "ugly". i have turned on antialiasing in the control center- what else could be the cause?
<appleseed> christa, maybe you need to restart to see the effects?
<christa> appleseed: i just rebooted
<christa> appleseed: might it be, because i'm *not* using the proprietary nvidia-driver for the gpu?
<christa> (i had some troubles with it - freezing the system when screensaver came up)
<christa> well, maybe thats better now with 10.04
<appleseed> christa: I've sort of noticed a font change when I updated to the 2.6.32-22 kernel, but maybe it was just my head playing with me. When I first installed 10.04 beta the fonts also looked a bit off to me, it could be the nvidia driver though
<christa> appleseed: it is somewhat strange - i can't tell you what *exactly* looks "bad" - its just compared to gnome it is somewhat.. uhm.. hard to tell.. worse :P
<christa> well, i'll try with the nvidia-thing
<christa> and play around a little bit with the settings
<christa> thanks anyway for your help
<appleseed> alas I think I'm going to switch to gnome-ubuntu anyhow, kubuntu lucid has given me way too much grief
<appleseed> I understand ubuntu is more stable
<christa> but kubuntu looks much more modern
<christa> and kmail is just way better than evolution (imho)
<appleseed> I also like KDE, but the builtin apps like Kate, and Dolphin and the temperature sensor module and firefox and chrome keeps crashing on me, and I don't think it's my hardware either. So I think I'll give gnome a try again christa, but I hope you find your sweetspot.
<christa> hello again. another question: where has sun-java6-bin gone to?
<christa> (i also search for oracle-java6-bin
<christa> but its not there too)
<christa> okay, found it
<christa> (btw., i'm starting to hate oracle)
<cannonfodder> how do i look up my wireless driver?
<Spurgeon> lsmod
<slow-motion> n8
<evilsherpa> hey all, i havea  bit of a twisted problem, i have 1 ntfs drive, that is where my media is stored, its ntfs as in the future ot will be accessed by my windows box. but when i use amarok, i need to remap the media dir every time i start amarok
<evilsherpa> i dont think it has a permanent mount point
<evilsherpa> ive been reading fstab
<evilsherpa> help files
#kubuntu 2010-06-18
<aperson> evilnhandler: look into pysdm
<aperson> err, evilsherpa
<aperson> or wait, is the music directory remote?
<cato37> i am still having difficulty extracting data (backup copies on dvd) made using winrar set to 0% compression and 5
<cato37> oops.
<cato37> i am still having difficulty extracting data (backup copies on dvd) made using winrar set to 0% compression and 5% recovery record. it is one archive split at 4.7 gig on 5 disks. unrar keeps crashing. is there a better alternative to use?
<cato37> *ark keeps crashing
<BiggFREE> Hi
<harjot> how do you remove vt's in kubuntu 8.04?
<lovre> hi
<lovre> i have just upgraded to 10.4... What is this all Activity business? How do i change plasma appearance?
<basajaun> hirunning 10.4 suddenly can't shut down properly  help?
<ussher_> how do i change the system date format?  if i go to SYSTEM SETTING-> DATE & TIME  the date says 06/18/10  i want it to say 18/06/10
<ussher_> sorry, kubuntu 10.04
<harjot> How do i remove a vtt?
<ussher_> I've already tried under "Regional and language" -> "date and time" but these settings have no effect on the date displayed at SYSTEM SETTING-> DATE & TIME
<harjot> ussher_: It should change
<ussher_> harjot: should and do are different though.  I thought it should too.
<harjot> Have you tried right clicking on the calendar thing at the bottom on your taskbar?
<ussher_> havent got one there, ill put one there then right click it.  nice idea.
<lovre> !activit
<lovre> !activity
<lovre> i dont get this activity concept, and tips?
<bill> lovre:is your home folder visible on your desktop?
<harjot> lovre: What where you on before?
<harjot> lovre: 8.04?
<ussher_> harjot: no love.  just the clock settings.
<harjot> Hmmm...
<lovre> harjot: i was on 9.10 before. my home is not visible on the desktop
<ussher_> im rebooting that system now to see if it needs a reboot.  shouldnt think it would, but worth a try.
<bill> lovre: are you on 10.04 now
<harjot> lovre:: Im stilll on 8.04 but i think the activites thing are like widgets and things that move about
<lovre> bill: yes
<harjot> ussher_: Ok
<bill> lovre: do you see the icon in the top right of your desktop
<lovre> there are buttons for "add new activity" but i dont get it, what do i add? nothing seems to change :s
<lovre> bill: yes, i do
<lovre> bill: says "Desktop" on oit
<lovre> bill: says "Desktop" on it
<harjot> lovre: drag widgets to your desktop
<harjot> lovre: For example pull out the red bouncy ball
<bill> lovre: click on it and the click on Desktop Activity Settings
<lovre> bill: ok
<ussher_> harjot: that did it.  guess it needed a bit of force.  Thanks very much
<bill> lovre: do you see Activity
<lovre> bill: yes
<harjot> ussher_: No probs
<bill> lovre: if u click on it what do you see on the right side of the window
<harjot> ussher_: I guess it didnt refresh but it changed it
<lovre> bill: only two fields, first is "Type" and it says "Desktop" and the other is "name", also says "Desktop"
<ussher_> harjot: the settings in  SYSTEM SETTING-> DATE & TIME  started to obey the preferences in  "Regional and language" -> "date and time"  after the reboot
<harjot> ussher_: So basically the values may not change, because they are in use already, and when you shut down, then it changes cause nothing uses it then.
<bill> lovre: if u click on Type, do u get a drop down
<lovre> bill: yes, i can choose between "Desktop" and "Folder view"
<ussher_> harjot: yeah there is usually a message saying the same sort of thing "you need to restart applications in order for settings to take effec" but i didnt think that would apply to the settings setting area.  Guess it does.  Learnt something.
<ussher_> harjot++
<harjot> lol
<cato37> can anyone help with a good prog that can help me unrap the customized rar files used for backup? ark with unrar keeps crashing when i try to extract.
<solifugus> Is there an Intel64 version of the ISO download?
<solifugus> I only see i386 and AMD64...
<bill> lovre: r ustill here
<lovre> yes
<bill> lovre: I just added DILBERT Comic as a widget
<solifugus> lovre: r u a grl?  your nick comes up pink on my irc client..
<maco2> solifugus: that's your irc client. it has nothing to do with the other person's gender
<maco2> !u | solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<lovre> solifugus: lool, no, and why does name color mean anything? i dont have any colors :s
<bill> this is not english..it is a new language
<solifugus> English evolves according to improper changes in use that become common and then become real English.. every year, new words enter that way.
<bill> yup like the word aint
<solifugus> we'll be teaching our grant kids how to say, "l8r" properly and they'll be disobedient saying "later, sir".. "sir" will have become a dirty word.
<lovre> i cant run firefox anymore....?
<solifugus> lovre: it might need to walk a while.. catch its breath.
<lovre> solifugus: haha, nice one
<lovre> but i need firefox browser application, not the fox
<solifugus> What happens when you try to run it?
<bill> sentences will be required to have the word "like" at the beginning, middle and end of every sentence.
<cato37> englitch haz bin gud two mee.
<harjot> How do i remove a vtt?
<cato37> have a good day all.
<bill> lovre:doo u no how 2 access the KDE Help manual on ur pc
<lovre> bill: pressing F1?
<bill> havent tried that but I do it by clicking on the Kickoof Application Launcher
<bill> then type help in the search box b
<bill> lovre:have u tired that
<bill> tried
<lovre> i didnt
<lovre> i will though
<lovre> usually those help things dont help much to be honest
<bill> it explains about the Plasma desktop and about widgets etc
<lovre> i am getting this error when trying to install kdevelop; http://pastebin.ca/1885516
<solifugus> What are the alternate ISO images?
<vale_maio> ehy there, anyone knows a way to have changing wallpapers on kubuntu?
<ussher_> vale_maio: like this stuff? http://3dfiction.com/
<vale_maio> let me see
<Andrew9> solifugus: mdf/mds
<ussher_> vale_maio: I thnkin i remember an app that was in the repos for streaming fractals.  tried it out about 8.04 ish  trying to find what it was called now.
<solifugus> Andrew9: what is mdf/mds?
<vale_maio> ussher_: yes, but I was looking for something can change wallpapers with personal images
<Andrew9> solifugus: mdf image file and mds control file. alternative to iso
<ussher_> like a different still image each time you log in?
<vale_maio> no, like a different image every 10 minutes
<ussher_> ah like a slide show.
<vale_maio> yes
<solifugus> i c.. i think
<vale_maio> ok, it's not so important
<vale_maio> maybe I'll search something tomorrow
<vale_maio> now it's so late
<ussher_> vale_maio: could be this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhYinDOKbE8
<vale_maio> i'll watch it
<vale_maio> but tomorrow
<ussher_> seams to indicate that a folder contents can be used as backgrounds for the desktop
<ussher_> vale_maio: or maybe this http://lifehacker.com/400505/rotate-desktop-backgrounds-in-ubuntu
<vale_maio> it may be right
<vale_maio> tomorrow i'll try it
<vale_maio> thank you!
<josian> hi
<josian> Does someone knows how to prevent Kbluetooth and Printer applet from autostart everytime i log on to Kubuntu?
<francisco> so
<rav> hello. does anyone know of an application/widget to count throughput of a network interface?
<solifugus> So I installed the latest i386 kubuntu into a virtualbox vm (latest version from sun).....
<solifugus> I get a text login and "sudo apt-get upgrade" gives me this error: segmentation fault tree: 50%
<solifugus> anything to do?
<solifugus> reboot again and it appears to have frozen at its boot screen..
<solifugus> I haven't been able to get a kubuntu version to install in virtualbox in a very long time now..
<solifugus> Is this likely to install on real hardware and work?
<solifugus> I am presuming I need to use the i386 version instead of amd64, because I have a 4 core intel64 box..
<solifugus> any nobody here ever talks..
<solifugus> So I might as well recite poetry..
<solifugus> if i can think of any
<Erod> rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<Erod> For the segfault
<Erod> And amd64 refers to both amd 64and intel64.
<Guest14533> quit
<Guest14533> exit
<juanbeto__> mmm
<juanbeto__> español???
<maco> !es | juanbeto__
<ubottu> juanbeto__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<avishek> Hi! Does anyone have any experience setting up an Ubuntu server with no-ip?
<olskolirc> can I NOT use Klipper?  Will it disable my c/p if I "quit" it?
<olskolirc> I'm tired of cleaning this stupid thing just to c/p its holding me up
<olskolirc> netsplit?
<MusiCrazY> nesesito ayuda
<MusiCrazY> cual es el canal en español?
<kleopatra> Hello. i would like to know one thing: can i assume that a Level1-Cachemiss will take a constant amount of time, if there is no L2-Cachemiss? Or generally does it take a constant amount of time to access L2-Cahce or MainMemory on a certain system?
<mika__> hi, i've attached an external monitor on my notebook... it works... or at least the clone mode works, how can i change the setting in order to have an extend desktop instead of a clone one ?
<phoenix__> i feel that the taskmanager in kde is not powerful, when a program hangs, and i press the keys to get taskmanager, it is not starting. i am using kde 4.5 beta 2. can anyone help me
<rohdef> does anyone know a good program that can be used to keep track of my DVDs, books and CDs, who I borrowed them to and such?
<phoenix__> rohdef: you need an inventory program
<ylal> I have install Kubuntu Lucid on my Laptop ( Compaq CQ-40 536tx ), its having sound problem, audio out put is pulsating. Any idea why it so.
<ylal> Previous version like Jaunty, Karmic is working fine
<evilsherpa> hey aLL, SO ive installed a second hdd, ive formatted it in gparted, and rebooted, but i dont see it in fstab
<evilsherpa> how do i add a ntfs drive to fstab with write priveledges ?
<evilsherpa> im googling
<maverick_> heyyy
<maverick_> ny1 interested in chat
<ionut> does anyone knows a software which i can install to see all  my computer hardware specs?
<evilsherpa> hey all, ive mounted a ntfs hdd, and addedd it to fstab, now when i reboot, surely enough its there, mounted to the mount point, but its read only, how do i add write access?
<Hazamonzo> omg these ATI drivers suck!
<ionut> does anyone knows a software which i can install to see all  my computer hardware specs?
<evilsherpa> currently its /dev/sdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0 should it be /dev/sdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-fuse    auto,users,umask=0007,uid=1000         0       0
<evilsherpa> anyone?
<greenmang0> evilsherpa: what is the output of "mount" command?
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, i think i broke it
<tanderson__> ionut: terminal, sudo lshw
<evilsherpa> greenmang0,http://www.pastebin.org/338618
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, i did unmount it though
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, because i was messing in fstab and it stopped working
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, i made that change mentioned above
<likeu>  hi i have problem with wmv and avi file , when ever download torrent files wmv type , i got messege when i played the file  , :( To play this movie you need to download vidplayer )
<evilsherpa> likeu, get vlc and if that doesnt work its a crappy rar file that you cant play
<likeu> evilnhandler, not rar
<likeu> evilnhandler, wmv and not one file many files download from torrent
<greenmang0> evilsherpa: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, i dont think so, il check, i had it installed when it automounted
<evilsherpa> with write access
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, yeh i do have it installed
<greenmang0> likeu: i might be a fake torrent... are you able to play other wmv/avi files you have?
<likeu> greenmang0, yes :D
<greenmang0> likeu: then it must be a fake torrent
<likeu> greenmang0, but the file have 780 mb , how come be fake , i mean how did it
<greenmang0> likeu: yeah.. so what? i also get fooled sometimes... i downloaded whole 750mb stuff and it was fake
<greenmang0> evilsherpa: did you try mounting manuallly?
<greenmang0> evilsherpa: mount -o remount rw /dev/sdb1
<likeu> greenmang0,  so , what the most trusted website for torrent ?
<greenmang0> likeu: i use isohunt.com all the time but can't say it's trusted.. always check user comments before downloading torrent file
<likeu> greenmang0,  ok thanks man :)
<evilsherpa> greenmang0, mount manager sorted it out
<evilsherpa> will check whats been added to fstab to see what it means
<greenmang0> evilsherpa: ok.. let me know.. does this mount manager writes to /etc/fstab?
<greenmang0> s/writes/write
<rogerio> bom dia!!
<rogerio> rrsrsr... nunca pensei q eu estaria num IRC do kubuntu uma hora dessas...
<plattdeutscher> I try to backup a dying hard disk with rsync. The system tries many reads at each file, even if it is broken. How can I reduce this? I.e. I only want those files that are correct and fast to backup
<thom_> Wow... this is crowded...
<SiVA_> My mic input doesn't work on my laptop. I think it's a linux issue, but I'm not sure how to determine that. Any suggestions?
<pratik_narain> I'm getting temp about 61 deg c on my dell inspiron 1545 laptop with kubuntu lucid and it was about 46 deg c with ubuntu lucid. Is it too high to damage the system
<James147> pratik_narain: that should be fine, most mordern computers have a cutoff threshold to shutdown the system if the computer gets too hot. If you want to lower it consider disabling some effects or turning of strigi (or other process hungry tasks)
<mika__> hi, how can i extend a desktop on a second external monitor? (now it's mirrored)
<James147> mika__: what graphics card do you ahve?
<mika__> James147: nvidia
<James147> mika__: have you enabled the propriety drivers for it?
<mika__> James147: yes, i've them
<James147> mika__: run: "sudo nvidia-config" then "kdesudo nvidia-settings" and enable twinview
<mika__> James147: i don't have nvidia-config, but i have nvidia-setting
<James147> mika__: think you can just use that
<mika__> yes, i'm in it
<mika__> James147: it's working, thank you :)
<Blueskaj> hiyas
<gorgonizer> Is there an easy way to downgrade from KDE 4.5 Beta 2 to KDE 4.4.4?  Other than reinstalling the system?
<James147> gorgonizer: downgrading is not supported and I don't think is easy to do :(
<James147> gorgonizer: you could try removing kde completely and then removing the ppa and reinstall it... not sure how much truoble you would have with that though
<gorgonizer> James147: oh well, cheers for the info, guess I will have to reboot every 24 hours until a release candidate is realeased..
<James147> gorgonizer: :) once every 24 hours aint that bad... most people do that normally, it should be too long before rc is realeased though
 * James147 goes to look up the schdual
<gorgonizer> James147: with KDE 4.4 I only ever rebooted when kernel upgrades occurs, with KDE 4.5 plasma-desktop leaks memory like a sieve
<James147> gorgonizer: anyidea what is leaking? you might be alb eto turn it off :) looks to be realeas about the 7th july - http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.5_Release_Schedule
<gorgonizer> James147: I have read on various webpages that it may be either the systray or Ktorrent, either which I currently cannot do without..
<James147> gorgonizer: if it is ktorrent, then would not restaring ktorrent fix the problem (rather then restaring the system)
<James147> gorgonizer: also you could try to find out what is actually causing the problem... ksysguard or top can help with that
<gorgonizer> After 24 hours palsma-desktop uses 1.5GB of system memory, and closing KTorrent makes no difference at this point.. I would need to restart the system with KTorrent closed and run the system for 24 hours to fully test that it is Ktorrent causing issues, however, I am testing things with KTorrent at the moment..
<James147> gorgonizer: sounds like its plasma-desktop then, you should just beble to restart that without needing to restart the system though
<James147> gorgonizer: hell, you could write a script to restart it every few hours without much problem :)
<James147> gorgonizer: as a temp fix untill rc
<mime> hi everyone, afetr all, thanks for the help. my issue is with an external hdd, correctly detected in wind*ws, but once pluged in ubuntu 9.04, it makes a noise and is not detected. it is in nfts, and formmated, i dont have data inside. thanks again
<gorgonizer> James147: ture, I could, but I restart in that hope that plasma-desktop will remember my plasmoid settings (position and size, rather than just position), which it never does :)
<gorgonizer> James147: will try the restarting of plasma-desktop next time it ruins my KDE experience :)  cheers for the advice.
<James147> gorgonizer: kquitapp plasma-desktop   might be more frendly then killall :)
<James147> gorgonizer: although I am not sure of the difference between them
<jaime> hi, 10.4 here. including an attachment in sent mail makes the machine terminally freeze in mid of sending. happens with thunderbird and kmail. reinstalled th and kmail, fresh profies, checked disk and filesystem thoroughly. i'm desperate. any ideas?
<gorgonizer> James147: I have heard that, and have tried it as well, didn't help with the plasmoid size issue :(
<James147> gorgonizer: if not a logout/login should work just as well as a reboot :)
<gorgonizer> James147: okay :)  will keep that in mind :)
<James147> gorgonizer: since the problem is with user level programs and not the system its self
<James147> gorgonizer: form what i can tell it looks like kquitapp is ment to save plasma-desktops settings (same with logout) not sure why it wouldnet on your comp
<gorgonizer> James147: good to knwo that my PC and me are being weird, as usual.
<neha_> i am using kubuntu 10.04,and i am having problem with my wireless in dell inspiron 1525.problem is that it does not connect to any wireless network.it shows only activating some times and some times does nothing.this problem is only with kde,wireless is working perfectly in gnome.
<Blueskaj> neha_, is the network manger asking for a pw thru kwallet after login ?
<mime> hey neha use wicd
<mime> well, i will try to install suse, once there formatting my external hdd, lets see if it works
<mime> cya
<angel> ubuntu-es!
<angel> ubuntu spanish please ?
<Pici> angel: /join #ubuntu-es
<Blueskaj> angel try #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<angel> thank you
<EvilSeed> the Kubuntu bluetooth manager returns "sorry your device doesnt support input services " whenever I try to pair my phone with my computer , how can I fix that
<EvilSeed> any help ?
<Blueskaj> EvilSeed, you may need to search for a driver for your phone . I have a motorola phone that is supposed to work with the default moto driver but unfortunately it doesn't se the phone's dirs
<Blueskaj> EvilSeed, some ppl have had better luck than me of course
<EvilSeed> I thought pairing a phone using bluetooth technology doesnt need any drivers
<EvilSeed> ps : it paired with no issues on Gnome's bluetootyh manager
<EvilSeed> -y
<EvilSeed> hence being on the internet right now
<Blueskaj> oh sorry , forgot about the kbluetooth app , right
<EvilSeed> what about kbluetooth ?
<EvilSeed> doesnt pair with phones or something ?
<Blueskaj> it's the bluetooth client on kde
<lovre> hi all. i am new to eclipse, just trying to get my first simple C/C++ application to build. But i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1885824
<James147> lovre: cant really tell you much without more information :S but you might want to consider asking in ##c++
<lovre> James147: ok, thanks
<mime> hello, i try to access my external drive but get that error msg: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<mime> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<mime> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<avihay_> mime, ls /dev/sd*
<philmon> hie guys
<Lightning> Yo
<Lightning> I need help with an atheros wifi thing.
<Lightning> Kubuntu Lucid;
<Lightning> It was working since I updated with ath5k now it just radomly sropped.
<Lightning> stopped*
<Lightning> 279 users and nobody can help me?
<EvilSeed> patience my friend
<Lightning> :)
<Lightning> Hmm... contrast isn't here.
<Lightning> .
<Lightning> ..
<Lightning> ...
<Lightning> ....
<FloodBotK1> Lightning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lightning> Rawr.
<Lightning> I need help with an atheros wifi thing.
<Lightning> Kubuntu Lucid;
<Lightning> It was working since I updated with ath5k now it just radomly sropped.
<EvilSeed> try to downgrade
<Lightning> :|
<Blueskaj> Lightning, open network manager / manage connections , check to make sure your settings wre saved
<Lightning> It wasn't owrking on Jaunty.
<Lightning> I upgraded to Lucid. It started working. Around a week later now, it's stopped.
<Blueskaj> EvilSeed, no need for frivilous suggestions
<Lightning> It was using ath5k. I just checked my BL and it has ath5k on it :S
<Blueskaj> BL ?
<EvilSeed> what ! I was serious :)
<Lightning> blacklist. no no. It was commented
<Lightning> I just uncommented it.
<Lightning> So should I try without ath5k or with?
<Lightning> I'm restarting with ath5k blacklisted. Just to see what happens.
<Lightning> brb
<Blueskaj> Lightning, is that a usb adapter wifi , or builtin ?
<Lightning> I BLed ath5k and restarted.
<Blueskaj> Lightning, just for my info ; is that a usb adapter wifi , or builtin ?
<Lightning> With ath5k commented it still gave me a an "enable wrless button but faded out. ath5k BLed just gives me manga connections
<Lightning> It's builtin
<Lightning> ar5001
<Lightning> Blueskaj:
<Blueskaj> laptop >?
<Lightning> Yes
<Lightning> Compaq Presario C700
<Lightning> Any suggestions?
<Blueskaj> can you click on manage connections to make sure your settings haven't changed , it's stating the obvious , but I must ask
<Lightning> It doesn't detect my wireless.
<Lightning> As far as y card is concerned NM thinks it doesn't exist.
<Lightning> I'm getting help in #wireless
<bazhang> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic Lightning tried installing that?
<Lightning> Lemme try. Then restart?
<bazhang> yep
<Lightning> If you don;t mind waiting :)
<bazhang> assuming you are on lucid, though
<slow-motion> hi
<Blueskaj> bazhang, will that work with usb wifi adapters ?
<bazhang> Blueskaj, dont see why not
<Blueskaj> I have one that even ndiswapper can't help
<bazhang> worth a shot certainly
<Blueskaj> rt 2870 driver
<^Lightning^> bazhang: I LOVE YOU
<bazhang> ^Lightning^, working?
<^Lightning^> YeaH
<bazhang> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<^Lightning^> !yay
<Blueskaj> !cookie | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Blueskaj> :)
<EvilSeed> :)
<bazhang> we should may be have a factoid for that atheros fix
<bazhang> the current one links to only Intrepid
<Blueskaj> yeah, no doubt
<bazhang> the !atheros one
<bazhang> completely different named package in lucid
<Blueskaj> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, seems to cover a lot of ground
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> there is also the -pae one if you use that kernel
<^Lightning^> Guide to ar5001 in Lucid:
<^Lightning^> 1. Make sure ath5k isn't blacklisted
<^Lightning^> 2. Download linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<^Lightning^> 3.Restart
<FloodBotK1> ^Lightning^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Lightning^> FloodBotK1: Shut the hell up.
<^Lightning^> :P
<Blueskaj> :)
<^Lightning^> See you guys
<bazhang> bye
<Blueskaj> it's an auto script
<Blueskaj> well, time to do some errands ....bbl
<XRandR> i'm trying to get a Logitech webcam to work in kubuntu so that i can stream video on the web. Any ideas how to accomplish this?
<otswim> hello, my mouse acceleration is at minimum; can i decrease the mouse sensitivity further?
<jmux> Hi - is there a way to disable the http cache (/var/tmp/kdecache-*/http) for "manual" downloads? Currently a manual download is saved to the target location and the cache which prevents me to download larger files, as my /var/tmp isn't that large.
<harman> hi guys
<harman> newbie here
<shadeslayer> harman: hi!
<AAU|Vince> what's is your problem ?
<harman> anyone here to help with ATI prop Driver MANUAL installation in Ubuntu Lucid
<shadeslayer> harman: Welcome to #kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> harman: manual install? why not use the repository to install stuff?
<shadeslayer> harman: assuming you know about repositories .....
<harman> yes i know
<harman> just wanna do it MANUALLY
<harman> repositories serving Catalyst 10.4 ATM
<shadeslayer> harman: um... may i ask why>
<harman> and 10.6 is out
<harman> i wanna try that
<maco> there is no 10.6
<maco> oh wait
<maco> haha
<harman> heard at forums , it serves better 2D Acc
<maco> nevermind
<shadeslayer> maco: :)
<maco> i thought you meant a kubuntu release number and got confused
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Blueskaj> harman, which ati card ?
<shadeslayer> harman: is your card compatible with the new drivers?
<shadeslayer> usually older cards get phased out with newer drivers....
<shadeslayer> maco: i wish we could do this : http://flic.kr/p/8br4mW : with kde :(
<harman> Its integrated ( 785g Chipset ) AKA Radeon HD 4200
<harman> yes its compatible
<harman> currently , UBUNTU installed by default ... X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<maco> shadeslayer: i thought kde had that before gnome... i recall one of the guys in the loco who used kde before me having a wallpaper that changed by timezone
<harman> Guys, i had been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<harman> but the issue is that in above link, 6 deb packages are generated , whereas i am able to generate only 4
<harjot> harman: Reading it currently
<harman> also followed this for 10.6 and lucid specific ...
<harman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9475983
<harman> Guys, do i need to remove existing installed Xorg ATI driver before generating DEB Package for FGLRX ?
<harjot> How can you do that?
<harjot> Xorg is running currently isnt it?
<harman> newbie , can do everything  :(
<Blueskaj> harman, normally yes because the installed driver is the working default and usually you have to drop to a ttym stop the kdm service , then remove the old driver and install the new dribver
<harman> i had installed ubuntu 7th time after corrupting Xorg Configuration
<Blueskaj> err sudo service kdm stop
<harman> and Even Getty consoles don't view a login prompt ... :(
<harjot> harman: Did you downlaod it of the ati website repository
<harman> ATI Website
<harjot> ok
<harjot> So i think those instructions on the ubuntu page will work
<Blueskaj> proprietary ati drivers are notoriously unreliable ...I know , cuz I used one for a while
<harjot> I agree
<harman> yes , they shud , but in those instructions , they generated 6 deb packages , whereas mine PC does generate only FOUR DEB PACKAGEAS
<Blueskaj> harman, you need only one driver
<Blueskaj> anyway , gotta go
<harman> @ Blueskaj , i m talking about required packages generated by ATI Prop Driver , which install ATI Driver ( Single Driver Ofcourse )
<slow-motion> bbl
<m250> wassup everyone?
<m250> anybody here for a quick help?
<m250> hellooo... (echo... echo... echo...)
<m250> hi slow-motion
<shadeslayer> m250: hi
<shadeslayer> any issues?
<m250> howdy
<m250> quick question;
<shadeslayer> m250: also try to be patient and search other channels for generic help,like #ubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> m250: shoot
<m250> just installed kubuntu 10.04, how do i change the grub menu order or default OS? i went thru the 10.04 man pages, but the info is wrong
<m250> i do not have a menu.lst
<shadeslayer> m250: ah right
<shadeslayer> m250: thats because we have grub2 now
<m250> o i c
<shadeslayer> m250: well i have a quick fix but it will get overwritten on next grub update
<m250> lol, any idea when that will be?
<m250> but that;'s ok anyways, 'cuz the update is optional, right?
<shadeslayer> m250: nope.. its run everytime theres a new kernel installed
<shadeslayer> m250: found this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107328.0
<shadeslayer> m250: first hit on google ;)
<shadeslayer> m250: and this one : http://www.hackourlives.com/change-default-boot-order-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<harmandeep> Guys, anyway via which mine Active VMware Virtual Ethernet Adaptors can be managed via Network Manager Applet in UBUNTU LUCID ~
<m250> doh! thanx :) didnt know i should be searching for grub2
<harmandeep> i.e VMnet Adaptors
<shadeslayer> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cato37> my toshiba laptop has no sound. how do i fix it?
<cato37> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cato37> what does it mean when a command has to have today's date--is that like 6182101?
<cato37> *06182010?
<cato37> upgrading alsa by compiling looks complicated. is there safer way to uprade it?
<claydoh> cato37: why do  you need to upgrade alsa?
<yaniyakov> yes why?
<cato37> i dont have any sound on my laptop.
<yaniyakov> hm
<yaniyakov> prv
<cato37> it had sound when i installed the distro cd, but after the upgrades the sound stopped
<Walex> cato37: there are no easy ways. Note that you need to upgrade only the kernel drivers.
<Walex> cato37: also it is likely that there is another reason why the sound stopped.
<cato37> the speaker icon is in the task tray and the slider bar shows when i manually change the volume
<cato37> i was hoping going to the latest version would get the sound going
<kubuntu10> may filipino ba d2?
<kubuntu10> any filipino here?
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2010-06-19
<bill> has anyone changed the theme on their login via the Log-In manager?
<bill> anyone?
<cato37_> the alsa audio channels are muted by default. how do i unmute them so that there is sound on my laptop?
<bill> cato click on the speaker icon
<bill> i found the answer to my question, thanks
<cato37_> i did. the speaker and the slider work, but the volume doesnt. i recompiled the thing and in the notes on the console it read: "alsa audio channels are muted by default" but i cant unmute them with the icon.
<bill> cato: did u click on MIXER
<cato37_> yes
<bill> cato: do u have a PCM showing in MIXER
<cato37_> it reads hda intel
<bill> yes but do youe have  "Master Front PCM Headphone" listed
<cato37_> i have teh pcm turned p half-way
<cato37_> yes
<bill> turn pcm all theway up
<cato37_> master, front, pcm, cd and headphone listed
<bill> yes, slide pcm all the way up
<cato37_> k
<bill> wait you said your volume works?
<bill> you can hear audio?
<elliottm> how do i manually set my dns servers with knetworkmanager? when i go to "manage connections" from the system tray icon, eth0 (my only network interface)  doesn't show up in the list
<cato37_> the mechanisms work, but no sound comes out
<bill> hmmm I had to slide PCM up all the way and it fixed my volume problem
<cato37_> well, i have been tinkering witht the alsa stuff, and tried to recompile it. i might have goofed it u[p
<bill> maybe unistall and then install via package manager
<cato37_> uninstall alsa?
<bill> hold on let me check
<bill_> have u looked here, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=search2
<bill_> kubuntuforums....have to read some
<bill_> cato: in the Kmixer handbook, it states "Using ALSA and OSS driver at the same time"...are u?
<cato37> i dont know. how do i check?
<cato37> bill, how do i check?
<cato37> i have to go. i will try again tomorrow. have a good evening all.
<bill_> cato37: read this....it should answer all your questions...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<bill_> hey
<wizkoder> is there a way I could check my gmx mails lets say every minute and alert me if a mail with a specific subject arrived?
<bill_> do u use kmail
<bill_> do u download via POP3
<wizkoder> Have configures kmail yes
<wizkoder> no pop. I have to use imap
<bill_> do u have a gmail account
<wizkoder> yes I have a gmail account too
<bill_> u can download gmail to ur pc via pop3 using kmail or whatever flavor mail app u choose
<bill_> set it up to check ebery x minutes
<bill_> every
<wizkoder> like I forward all mails with the subject to gmail and configure kmail to read gmail instead?
<bill_> yeah u can have gmail suck all ur email from some other email account. not sure for how many days it will do it for
<bill_> i am slowly switching to gmail cuz it supports pop3
<bill_> i havent set up yahoo account to forward automatically, probably cant
<wizkoder> I totally love the new gmx. The mail filter there is also very powerful. I kindof don't like us companies and the fbi to read my mails ;)
<bill_> if i want to have yahoo forward, then I have to pay, so I have gmail suck email, but not sure how long it will do that
<bill_> yeah me either,
<bill_> i never heard of gmx until now
<raul_> de que se trata esto?
<raul_> chau chau cahuuuuuuuuu
<proyectos> hola
<harmandeep> Guys
<harmandeep> as in gnome network manager applet, there is option of DISBALE NETWORKING ......... is that option available in network-manager-kde
<harmandeep> ?
<harmandeep> when we right click network manager applete
<harmandeep> ?
<brian> kubuntu is simpl the best distro
<brian> simply
<sylbot> Yes
<brian> gives you the best from ubuntu and kde
<brian> I was runnimg gentoo for a while
<brian> too much work for so little gain
<solifugus> How do you set the default runlevel in kubuntu?  Google seems to suggest that the file for it has moved several times over different releases..
<solifugus> What about the current release?
<solifugus> I have a video driver issue.. after install, the screen goes black starting kdm..
<solifugus> I need to get in, in text mode to get the right drivers installed.
<bnktop> d
<zeronice_> hi, i need some help
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me mount my card inside my SD drive on my laptop. Sometimes kubuntu will pick it up, other times it won't
<bdizzle> right now its not, and I'd rather not have to reboot just for it to "see" the drive
<bdizzle> hi
<punto> hi.. I want to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu, if I remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop with apt-get, will that work?
<punto> kubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to remove any of its dependencies tho
<CartoonCat> hellos
<CartoonCat> so, 2 weeks ago i did a update, and the ethernet driver broke. its the r8169 module, but reloading it does not fix the issue, so i am thinking its higher up the food chain, but do not see any other modules that look like they would be involved. anyone happen to know? (the error is 100% reproducable, ifconfig up the port, use it, down the port, up the port, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot allocate memory)
<bdizzle> has anyone ever got the Texas Instruments 5-in-1 SD card reader to actually read their SD card?
<usf> hi,how can i uninstall a command line interface??
<usf> i want to let only one
<cato37> i turned the wireless card off and now the network manager reads as disabled, and nothing seems to enable it, even when i turn the physical switch for the wireless card on. how do i enable the network manager>
<cato37> ?
<Ites> How do I install a new kernel? I'm not sure I should too, someone in here I tihnk told me.. I was annoyed with my vent being too loud so I tried switching power management from performance to extreme powersave, but the vent kept doing the same..
<cato37> what is the command to enable the kubuntu network manager?
<ifif> каво вы..?
<bazhang> !ru | ifif
<ubottu> ifif: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cato37> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bucky> hi. kmail doesn't download my mails. if i'm offline i cant view them. provider:GMail, IMAP
<ionut> i've installed phpmyamin running this command "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" and now i want to remove that package.how?
<well_laid_lawn> try sudo apt-get --purge remove phpmyadmin ionut
<ionut> well_laid_lawn: tnx
<noir_lord> on Kubuntu 10.04 2D stuff seems to be faster with the nouvea drivers than with the nvidia drivers, anyone else observed this?
<Extra_Leonard> hello
<slow-motion> hi
<tdn> Is pulseaudio installed by default? I heard it was... But I see that the package 'pulseaudio' is not installed in Kubuntu 10.04. Why is that?
<tdn> I just installed pulseaudio, how do I get it working in Kubuntu 10.04?
<bendersteed> Thats what we all ask..
<lumm> pulse is a nightmare thats why its not in ubuntu anymore by default;)
<bendersteed> it is in ubuntu..
<bendersteed> but cant work well with phonon.
<tsimpson> it can work with phonon
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Multimedia
<bendersteed> Well, I haven't manage to make it work, any work around?
<bendersteed> And after that any way for it to work with kmix, so we can finally manage to choose volume by application in kmix.
<bendersteed> ?
<tsimpson> kmix only does ALSA afaik
<bendersteed> Well I've seen stuff from Mandriva Cooker with fully integrated kmix with pulseaudio & that was cool
<tsimpson> KMix may well do non ALSA stuff, but I've never bothered trying
<tsimpson> ALSA is just fine
<bendersteed> well is ok but pulsemix is more useful dont you think. But I havent managed to compile it correctly anytime, but keep trying I guess
<tsimpson> I don't get the point of it
<tsimpson> if I'm listening to something, I'm not listening to another thing at the same time
<tsimpson> one volume level is perfectly fine
<tsimpson> or, for audio applications, they should provide their own volume controls
<anthony_> Hi.  Does anybody know about using linux for tv via usb?   i have several programs installed, take your pick for help
<anthony_> thanks anyway......
<whoami> hi
<SwimsuitIssue> hi
<SwimsuitIssue> i have problems installing my remote control for an Asus eb1501
<SwimsuitIssue> the IR is not showing up when I try cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<ArGGu^^> SwimsuitIssue do you have built in IR?
<ArGGu^^> SwimsuitIssue do you have built in IR?
<ArGGu^^> oh he quit again :S
<judgen> Do you guys know how to calibrate a touchscreen for (k)ubuntu
<avishek> hi! i have set up a kubuntu m/c with 2 nic cards as a router. but my client kubuntu m/c cannot get access to the internet. any suggestions?
<avishek> hi! i have set up a kubuntu m/c with 2 nic cards as a router. but my client kubuntu m/c cannot get access to the internet. any suggestions?
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle> oxymoron: so did the vloopback work the other day?
<avishek> all quiet on the kubuntu front today...
<ArGGu^^> avishek https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Setting%20Up%20Your%20Network%20Interfaces
<ArGGu^^> maybe that would help
<avishek> ArGGu: thank you. my client machine keeps giving "Unknown Host" even though i've set resolv.conf
<DRT[AtWork]> ok, Lucid says my wireless is active, but it doesn't show any networks, any ideas?
<ArGGu^^> avishek but is the dns server in external network? If it is it cannot connect it without the router working and of course you need to set the default gateway for your client.
<avishek> ArGGu: dns server is in the external network; router is working; and client gateway is set. i think it's a problem with ipv4 forwarding
<judgen> Anyone know how to calibrate my touchscreen.
<cato37> the taskbar tray with all the icons like sound and wifi connection are gone, and all the icons are sqeezed to the left except the date and time. how do i get it back how it was?
<cato37> a crash bug just came up also.
<avishek> ArGGu: if my dns is on the external, is there any special consideration to be taken for my client? i've set my client resolv.conf to the external dns.
<ArGGu^^> avishek have you used traceroute to see that ip traffic goes to your router from your client
<avishek> ArGGu: no, i'll do so now
<avishek> ArGGu: I'll be rebooting now. thank you for your help.
<cato37> i unchecked the widgets and rechecked them and they appeared properly. the sound now works, the knetwork manager still needs replaced with  the gnome so it doesnt lock out during hibernation, and all of the icons are in the task tray. so far the system has been very good.
<DRT[AtWork]> can anyone help me with getting the wifi to work in Lucid? says it's on, but can't pick up any of the 3 networks here
<cato37> i had the same problem yesterday, and am trying to find the url to the ubunu soluton page.
<cato37> wo,w, i cant find the url. it had to do with disabling the knetworkmanager and installing the gnome one in its place. it had some commands to run in the prompt; but i cant find it now.
<DRT[AtWork]> cato37: ok, lemme try and see what i come up with
<cato37> sorry. i know it had something to do with killing the knetwork manager, installing the gnome nw and then selecting the autostart feature for it.
<trupheenix> i'm having real issues with panesl
<trupheenix> can anyone help?
<trupheenix> or is every1 watching worldcup?
<ArGGu^^> trupheenix what is the issue?
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: the panel is not appearing on all desktops
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: also if i stretch the panel across the entire desktop
<trupheenix> it turns black
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, all desktops as in across multiple monitors?
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: no all virtual desktops
<devilsadvocate> wut
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: yea
<trupheenix> it's not showing
<devilsadvocate> hrm, thats strange. i havent been able to do that _on purpose_
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: i don't know
<trupheenix> some real strange issue
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: i hate to say this
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: but kubuntu is too buggy
<ArGGu^^> trupheenix you sure you are switching between desktops not activities?
<savgur> Hi, is some slim cd covers for lucid lynx kubuntu?
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: yes desktops
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: Ctrl+f1
<ArGGu^^> well then that reallly odd :S
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: yea i know
<devilsadvocate> ArGGu^^, afaik panels are maintained across activities too
<ArGGu^^> trupheenix you using lucid?
<trupheenix> also can u tell me why the panel becomes black if u maximize it? i want it to be translucent
<trupheenix> ArGGu^^: yes i'm using lucid lynx
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, well, i'm afraid all i can say is that it works for me
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: nice
<savgur> Sorry: where i can download all available cd/dvd covers for kubuntu?
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: maybe u can tell me then why does my panel become black when i maximize it?
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, my panel has always been maximised.. its always been transparant
<ArGGu^^> I also had the panel black when I started using lucid but don't remeber how i got it working :S
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, how do you maximise it?
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: settings
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: more settings
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: visibility
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: maximize
<FloodBotK1> trupheenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xand3r> hey, what have i to do so that kopete is showing the icq 7 icons in the right way?
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, hrm. clicking on maximise panel doesnt change anything for me. ftr, i'm using it set to right but with the sliders dragged to maximum
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, i dont quite remember how / if i changed anything
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, yep. the maximise thing works fine here
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: yea but my panel becomes black
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: is there anyway i can configure the translucency of the panel?
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: kde is total nightmare
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: it's like windoz
<trupheenix> devilsadvocate: gnome is like mac
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, the panel transparancy is set by the plasma theme settings
<devilsadvocate> trupheenix, alt+f2 -> desktop theme settings (iirc)
<devilsadvocate> s/settings/details
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] any luck with the wireless?
<DRT[AtWork]> that would be a negitive
<DRT[AtWork]> tho i tried something not quite what cato37 said
<trupheenix> heh fiddling with the settings brought it back. kde is super buggy and complete fail
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] when you select connect other network from knetworkmanager it won't list any wireless networks?
<DRT[AtWork]> all i have is "802.11g Create Wireless Connection"
<trupheenix> that's it
<DRT[AtWork]> if i go through that to connect to other network, it doesn't show me any, just ask for me to create one
<trupheenix> i had it with kubuntu time to switch to debian sid squeeze lxde was much simpler zippier and easier
<DRT[AtWork]> othert than that it doesn't show me any other networks
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] and the gnome network manager didn't work also?
<DRT[AtWork]> where do i find the directions for that
<DRT[AtWork]> ?
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] open konsole
<ArGGu^^> sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<ArGGu^^> kill knetworkmanager
<ArGGu^^> and run nm-applet
 * DRT[AtWork] copies that for he has customers to deal with
<trupheenix> ok kubuntu is a joke
<trupheenix> is there a decent distro which runs kde properly?
<DarthFrog> trupheenix: Have you had a look at OpenSuSE?
<trupheenix> DarthFrog: yea and i hate it. ubuntu/debian is far better
<villemv> if it's a joke, I'm not laughing
<trupheenix> villemv: huh?
<DarthFrog> All the various distributions have their supporters and their detractors. K/Ubuntu is no different in that respect.  I like what the Kubuntu team is trying to accomplish.  It's not perfect but it's pretty darn good.
<trupheenix> hmmm
<trupheenix> i agree
<trupheenix> but there are serious UI quirks
<trupheenix> it's stupidly complicated
<trupheenix> KDE should follow the GNOME style of UI
<trupheenix> it's so simple
<trupheenix> KDE instead tries to be like Windoz
<Guest39770> òkmm
<DarthFrog> trupheenix: If you wish to continue this conversation, please join #kubuntu-offtopic.
<trupheenix> DarthFrog: ok :)
<trupheenix> DarthFrog: i'm gonna use kubuntu for a few days
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> How do I change the font size for the items within System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager
<draik> ?
<draik> Everything else has expanded to font 22 as set wtihin System Settings > Appearance > Fonts, but this section still shows everyting at font size 9 or so
<James147> draik: Apperance > Fonts configues the user level fonts, not the system or kdm fonts
<trupheenix> damn
<trupheenix> themes don't change
<James147> draik: can you not change them in Login Manager > General > "Fonts" pain?
<draik> I can change a value in there, but it doesn't do anything
<James147> draik: are you using the themed greeter?
<draik> It is all default.I just set this up on my LCD flat screen.
<draik> Where can I upload a screenshot?
<James147> http://imagebin.org/
<draik> http://imagebin.org/101880
<DRT[AtWork]> ArGGu^^: ok, i installed network-manager-gnome, and i still don't see my wifi
<James147> diconico07: oo, your trying to change the size of the fonts inside loginmanager :S I though you where trying to change the font of kdm :)
<James147> draik: ^^ sorrry
<James147> draik: loginmanager is a root level window launched with kdesudo I beleave, so it uses the roots profile for its settings
<draik> Oh, that would explain that
<daedaluz> I can't believe this.. PulseAudio seems stable!
<draik> I suppose the same goes for the login prompt, right?
<James147> draik: you can change roots settings by launching systemsettings as root (kdesudo systemsettings)
<draik> Whta's the command for the system settings so I can do it as root?
<draik> That answers that :)
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] what wifi card you have?
<DRT[AtWork]> that is a very good question...i forgot the command to find out tho :/
<James147> draik: dont think so, you should be able to change the font of the login prompt (kdm) through loginmanager.... not sure how themes respond to changes in font size though you could try disabling the themed greter or useing different themes
<James147> DRT[AtWork]: lspci | grep Network   works sometimes :)
<DRT[AtWork]> thanks, i know it was L-something
<DRT[AtWork]> theros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<DRT[AtWork]> Atheros*
<draik> Thank you, James147. Issue resolved
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] run ifconfig
<ArGGu^^> is there wlan0?
<DRT[AtWork]> ArGGu^^:  yes wlan0 is there
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<ArGGu^^> you could try if that helps
<savgur> I have question: where I can get slim cd covers for lucid lynx kubuntu?
<DRT[AtWork]> ArGGu^^:  which linux-headers do i install?
<ArGGu^^> savgur don't know any other cd covers than these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/#10.04%20LTS%20artwork
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] just run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ArGGu^^> it will install for the kernel which you are running
<DRT[AtWork]> except is doesn't
<DRT[AtWork]> it*
<ArGGu^^> DRT[AtWork] what it says when you run that command?
<daedaluz> trash bin doesn't work. KIOexec gives error that trash:/ is not proper address
<DRT[AtWork]> ArGGu^^: http://pastebin.org/343884
<_B_S_> Hello. Help please. Have half upgraded karmic -> lucid laptop. Stuck on libcups2 install error. e.g. 'unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/shlibs': Is a directory'. Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/452128/.
<_B_S_> echo request. Anybody home? [Not looking for answer here, just not seeing any traffic, to know that nothing unexpected is blocking something.]
<Blueskaj> _B_S_, sudo do-release-upgrade , replaces the old dist-upgrade command
<draik> I am using my HDMI for both video and audio. At first, I had audio working just fine. Now, I don't have any audio output
<_B_S_> Blueskaj: Thanks. Interesting. Did not know that. "Checking for a new ubuntu release", "No new release found". Problem is a repository / package issue, less an upgrade issue.
<Blueskaj> _B_S_,  maybe some dependncies weren't brought along . Do sudo fuser -vki -term /var/lib/dpkg/lock, then sudo dpkg --configure -a and start over
<Blueskaj> draik, check your pcm setting in alsa
<Blueskaj> err alsamixer
<Clinteger> hi everyone
<draik> Blueskaj: All of my audio levels are at 100%
<Clinteger> I'm having trouble getting mp3s to play in amarok :(
<Clinteger> I installed libxine1-ffmpeg but it's still not working
<_B_S_> Blueskaj: Interesting. Want to try again: 'fuser: Invalid option t'. Past dpkg --configure -a fails in same way (libcups2). It also reveals many unconfigured packages. Very much feels like if I can get past libcups2 issue, it should all just go tickety boo.
<Blueskaj> draik, make sure everthing unmuted aswell
<draik> Blueskaj: Yup. No mutes
<Blueskaj> _B_S_, ok try this, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Blueskaj> draik, got pulseaudio ?
<draik> Blueskaj: Let me check
<draik> Blueskaj: No, should I install it?
<_B_S_> Blueskaj: --clear-avail ran ok, but no change in behaviour. --configure still very unhappy. apt-get wants libcups2 and fails same way.
<Blueskaj> draik, pci soundcard or onboard ?
<draik> Blueskaj: It's all onboard. I'm using my HDMI for audio
<Pedro> olá
<Pedro> i need some help, please
<Blueskaj> hdmi out , is connecting to both video and audio sections , draik ?
<Pedro> i never used this before
<Blueskaj> err connected
<James147> !hi | Pedro
<ubottu> Pedro: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<James147> !help | Pedro
<ubottu> Pedro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pedro> nive
<draik> Blueskaj: It is 1 HDMI cable coming out from the box to the TV.
<Blueskaj> _B_S_, sorry , maybe James147 can help you further , i've run out of ideas
<Blueskaj> draik, using hdmi out just for audio, no video ?
<_B_S_> Blueskaj: OK, thanks for trying.
<_B_S_> James147: Have you a moment for me?
<James147> _B_S_: Maby :S
<draik> Blueskaj: I'm using it for both
<slow-motion> hi
<_B_S_> James147: Sorry, assumed you followed thread. Have half upgraded karmic -> lucid laptop. Stuck on libcups2 install error. e.g. 'unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/shlibs': Is a directory'. Please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/452128/.
<James147> _B_S_: what happens when you run "sudo aptitude install -f"?
<Blueskaj> well draik , unless it's muted at the tv , but first make sure that your soundcard is the priority in system settings /mmultiedia/
<draik> Blueskaj: I tested all in the list and none play audio
<draik> Blueskaj: I do have HDMI as primary
<Blueskaj> err multimedia
<_B_S_> james147: same. was using apt-get to K.I.S.S., expecting to run aptitude when hurdle overcome. aptitude wants to upgrade libcups2, and finish configuration of the many screens of not yet configured packages. Dies trying to do libcups2, then spews over unconfigured.
<James147> _B_S_: cups aint important... you could try removing/purging it
<cuatrocientoscua> .
<Blueskaj> draik, try this test in the cli , speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<_B_S_> James147: Agreed, but attempts to remove it trigger attempt to remove, e.g. all of kde.
<_B_S_> James147: Try it, for example. apt-get (or aptitude) remove libcups2 - See what it wants to do as a result. (Do say no to proceeding!)
<Blueskaj> _B_S_, just a thought , disconnect any printers
<Blueskaj> for now
<_B_S_> Blueskaj: No printers near the thing at the moment. Last thing I care about is printing, at the moment. (-:
<draik> Blueskaj: Nothing coming out of my speakers
<Pedro> Hi, I´m from Brasil. I had one partition (sda1) with jaunty installed and the home directory was in it. So I decided to separate my personals files from the system files by creating a new partition and installing kubuntu 10.04 on it (sda4). Now I want to mount my home directory that is in sda1 on the new home directory on sda4. I want to know if I can mount only an especific folder of a partition , without having to mount the hole thing
<James147> Pedro: you need to moung the whole thing... usually people place the contents of /home on a new partition and mount that at /home... however you can use --bind with mount and bind a folder to a new location
<trupheenix> hmmmm
<trupheenix> i can't seem to start qt creator
<Pedro> i will try that, tanks for now
<trupheenix> it's getting stuck on some futex
<trupheenix> any solutions?
<Blueskaj> draik, then you probly need to make everything is unmuted in alsamixer , make sure there are no Ms in the ctrl boxes , use the M key to unmute.
<James147> _B_S_: Not sure if all of kde needs cups (i should hope not) so you could try removing it and resolving the dependency manually in aptitude :S I think your problem might be kubuntu-desktop depends on cups... if you let that be removing but try to keep the other stuff it depends on
<draik> Blueskaj: Already assured of that
<Blueskaj> draik,  perhaps  a new soundcard driver is needed, lspci | grep audio
<_B_S_> Pursuing package configuration manually (one way to find needle in haystack is to make haystack smaller), "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 is not a symbolic link" Clue?
<Blueskaj> draik, or lsmod | grep snd
<draik> /m Blueskaj
<draik> $ lspci | grep audio
<draik> $ lsmod | grep snd
<draik> snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi     3840  1
<FloodBotK3> draik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<draik> snd_hda_codec_realtek   203168  1
<draik> snd_hda_intel          21877  6
<Blueskaj> !intelhda | draik
<ubottu> draik: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Blueskaj> draik, if you have a coaxial/spdif or toslink audio out on your soundcard it may be set as the default , try that one if the hdmi isn't connecting to your soundcard internally like one expects
<draik> Blueskaj: I need to reboot. I will check once I return
<draik> Thanks for the help, Blueskaj
<Blueskaj> draik, let's hope it worked
<draik> Blueskaj: No, that didn't work
<draik> Blueskaj: How do I make sure that I'm using Alsa instead of anything else. I also only see xine as my backend within the multimedia section.
<apparle> draik: what happened
<draik> apparle: I'm running my audio via HDMI (along with my video) but I no longer get audio output.
<apparle> draik: no longer as in, was it working ever?
<draik> Yes, it was previously working, apparle
<apparle> draik: then what did you do to stop it :)
<apparle> draik: I mean did yo install any package or a new kernel or a distro upgrade etc
<_B_S_> libcups2 won't die. " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal." It won't upgrade, remove, purge, or install.
<trupheenix> i can't seem to change my theme to oxygen
<trupheenix> anyone can help me?
<draik> apparle: I've installed quite a few things. There was also a new kernel involved. I don't know when it would have occurred, to be honest.
<apparle> draik: if you have not removed the old kernel, try booting through it.
<apparle> I have setup a wired connection in KNetworkManager, but everytime pc starts first it tries to connect to 'Auto eth0' and then to my connection. How to change the default
<draik> apparle: I took it out already
<apparle> draik: ahh.. is there anything in the logs
<apparle> draik: is alsamixer etc working normally
<Blueskaj> apparle, do you mean using /etc/network/interfaces instead of NM?
<draik> OK, so now I have audio working, just not from Firefox
<apparle> Blueskaj: NM...
<Blueskaj> network manager
<apparle> Blueskaj: I know, I am telling you, I mean NM
<apparle> draik: ahh, by firefox, check if it is only flash or it is firefox
<Blueskaj> right click on the icon , manage connections
<apparle> Blueskaj: next
<apparle> draik: also check if it is working in VLC, coz I know many people whose audio has failed in vlc and firefox simultaneously
<draik> apparle: It's a new install and I don't have audio files
<Blueskaj> apparle,  depends on your setup
<Timo_> what is the problem? http://www.upload.ee/image/644574/pilt49.png
<apparle> draik: there should be some system files like dialog sound etc, look in system folders
<apparle> Blueskaj: ihave a connection listed under wired but how do I make it default
<Timo_> this is a kubuntu 10.05 in vbox http://www.upload.ee/image/644574/pilt49.png
<Timo_> 10.04
<Blueskaj> apparle, in mnage connections , choose the wired tab and choose autoconnect
<draik> apparle: I can't even get Java installed
<Blueskaj> draik, install kubuntu-retricted-extras
<apparle> Blueskaj: I don't have anything like autoconnect in wired tab
<draik> Blueskaj: I did
<Blueskaj> apparle, how about connect automatically
<apparle> Blueskaj: I have it selected. That's it connects automatically when Auto eth0 fails
<apparle> Blueskaj: that's old, now java is not there in extras, its moved partner repos
<apparle> !java | draik
<ubottu> draik: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<apparle> draik: you can install java icedtea packages
<apparle> draik: or you can install sun java from partner repos
<apparle> Blueskaj: any ideas, why system connection checkbox is greyed out
<Blueskaj> draik , make sure your 3rd party sources are enabled in your package manager or canonical partners are uncommented in your sources.list
<Blueskaj> no idea why , unless you have 2 connections conflicting, apparle
<draik> apparle: Blueskaj: Just enabled it and getting them now
<apparle> Blueskaj: what do you mean conflicting, I just want to remove the Auto Eth0
<Blueskaj> apparle, what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<apparle> Blueskaj: auto lo | iface lo inet loopback
<Blueskaj> draik, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<_B_S_> rmdir /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcups2.shlibs. <sigh> Why it couldn't tell me that instead of a /tmp directory created and removed by virtue of running apt-get / aptitude / dpkg / pick you favourite ...
<apparle> Blueskaj: IMHO, when NM is used, interfaces file is not seen
<draik> Blueskaj: Weird. i still don't get any audio output from that
<apparle> draik: from that as in? firefox?
<draik> apparle: The command provided by Blueskaj
<Blueskaj> apparle, NM checks  /etc/network/interfaces before connecting , that's what I've been led to beleive
<draik> Still not getting audio from firefox
<Blueskaj> some ppl toyally bypass NM and use /etc/network/interfaces settings exclusively to connect, apparle
<apparle> Blueskaj: and I have observed (in maybe older version) that if it finds that interfaces is used, NM shows network unmanaged or something like that
<Blueskaj> draik,then there's
<apparle> draik: what was the command
<Blueskaj> something seriously missing
<Blueskaj> apparle, I just remove NM on my desktop and setup /etc/network/interfaces to the eth0 connection , and using a ststic IP is best , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Blueskaj> err desktop-pc that is , apparle
<arr> getting really poor desktop performance, how do i check that i have the correct gfx drivers
<apparle> Blueskaj: I do that at home, I want it to do it through NM
<Blueskaj> well, dunno then apparle , some weird bug i guess
<Blueskaj> bbl
<draik> Downloaded a song and I have no audio from VLC
<apparle> draik: but you have it from amarok, dragon etc I guess
<draik> apparle: Amarok yes
<apparle> draik: try reconfiguring the alsa packages
<apparle> draik: or try removing pulseaudio
<apparle> draik: I have heard that problem many times, but I don't know the exact solution
<apparle> draik: try running vlc in konsole and see if you get any errors
<draik> apparle: No error message, just the following:
<draik> [0x970e148] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<apparle> draik: no idea... try removing pulse audio
<draik> apparle: I just did
<apparle> draik: any luck
<nfero> hi all
<mfraz74> hi
<mfraz74> any idea why I'm getting "could not open a temporary file" when saving from Kompare?
<apparle> can I keep gnash and flash together
<mvk> i need the 2.6.33 kernel for my SSD drive (trimming support), so what i did was ... i installed 10.04 lucid
<mvk> and then installed the 2.6.33 kernel from mainline ppa
<mvk> didnt realize i didnt update the system before installing the new kernel
<mvk> did i do it wrong? (its working, but i do see a notice or warning before it enters KDE... > really fast.. i cant read it)
<mvk> + the system tries to install a new 2.6.32 kernel automatically (as a security update)........ but of course i dont want this
<mvk> ^^ need serious help guys, anyone?
<mvk> do i need to disable updates? > how do i fix that error?
<edju> Well, 10.4 doesn't use hal, so guidance-powermanager is no longer alive.  Does KDE provide a replacement for it?
<James147> edju: power devil
<edju> James147, apt-cache search doesn't return for powerdevil or power-devil - so what's it called?
<James147> edju: not entirly sure what package it is in, but why do you need to know that, it is installed by default and with kubuntu-desktop
<James147> edju: according to http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/PowerDevil?content=85078 it has been merged into kdebase
<edju> I'm trying to find something that does the same as guidance-powermanager.  Having trouble.
<James147> edju: its intergradted into kde now.. system settings > advanced > power managment to configure it... some things can be changed through krunner (alt+F2: profile <profilename> as an example) or via the batery widget
<edju> James147, OK, thanks a lot.
<harman> Guys , anyone using apt-fast ?
<harman> apt-fast doesn't downloads Dependecies of Dependencies using axel , any workaround for this ?
<cthrurecords> hello
<cthrurecords> i am having some trouble with nvidia settings
<James147> cthrurecords: what trouble?
<cthrurecords> I get an error that sends me to low graphics mode.
<cthrurecords> to clarify: I installed the nvidia with synaptic while trying to get a composite out from an adaptor on a dell inspiron 9100.  one of the errors it gave mentioned the bios and nx settings.
<cthrurecords> with the nvidia tool it says that i am not using the nvidia x driver
<James147> cthrurecords: try running "sudo nvidia-config"
<James147> cthrurecords: *xconfig sorry
<cthrurecords> james147: did it.  do i restart?
<James147> cthrurecords: you need to restart xserver (logout out and click restart xserver from one of the menus)
<cthrurecords> james it did not work
<James147> cthrurecords: have you actually installed the dirver? (you can do it in jockey-kde)
<cthrurecords> sudo jockey-kde?
<James147> cthrurecords: kdesudo jockey-kde
<cthrurecords> i just get broadcom no nvidia...
<cthrurecords> and this usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK
<cthrurecords> then this: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<cthrurecords> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus
<cthrurecords> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<cthrurecords> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<FloodBotK3> cthrurecords: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> cthrurecords: are you sure you ahve a nivdia card then?
<apparle> jussi: are you there?
#kubuntu 2010-06-20
<BiggFREE> Hi
<joaojeronimo> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble setting up dual monitors... I tryed X -configure :1 and generated an xorg.conf file and I tried using it... Both monitors turn on (one of them was on standby) but they both only display a black screen... Here is my xorg,conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/452232/  Can someone help me with this please ?
<lcx> hello
<Typos_King> allo
<harmandeep> Hi guys
<harmandeep> can anyone can help with Netgear WG 311v3 Drivers Installation in Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit | via ndiswrappers ?
<harmandeep> ?
<Xepera> I accidentally removed my KDE "task bar" (the one that shows running tasks, clock, etc).  What widget needs to be added to get it back?
<ilumi> i have a text file which i can not edit, need help
<DarthFrog> ilumi: Why can't you edit the file?
<ilumi> DarthFrog, i dont know, i try to type or paste stuff into it, and nothing happens
<DarthFrog> ilumi: What file? What editor?
<ilumi> DarthFrog, normal .txt file, it was made on linux, but i added the .txt later, and trying to edit with kate
<DarthFrog> Does kate load the file?
<ilumi> yeah it loads and displays it
<DarthFrog> What are the file's permissions?
<ilumi> DarthFrog, read and write on everything, my username as owner and group
<DarthFrog> So what happens when you try to save the file after editing it?
<DarthFrog> And please don't say "nothing".
<DarthFrog> :-)
<ilumi> well, i cant input any new characters
<ilumi> so i have to say nothing
<DarthFrog> So you can't edit the file?
<DarthFrog> Editing and saving are different operations.
<ilumi> when i hit save it prompts me to save as a new file
<DarthFrog> And can you do that?
<ilumi> yes but it doesnt save anything new, because i cant input anything
<DarthFrog> Nevermind that right now.  Can you save the file as a copy of the original file?  Can you edit & save the copy properly?
<ilumi> i can save the copy, but i cant edit the copy either
<DarthFrog> If so, edit the copy, save it then delete the original file and rename the copy to the name you want..
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  Bizarre.
<DarthFrog> If you can save the copy, then the file system is mounted rw.  So that's out.
<Dragnslcr> Kate will let you edit a file even if you can't save it
<DarthFrog> Can you open a terminal and type "lsattr <filename" where <filename> is the name of the problem child.
<Dragnslcr> I would guess that it's an encoding issue
<ilumi> but i can edit it with open office
<DarthFrog> And leave the terminal window open, cuz we're going to vi next. :-)
<DarthFrog> Here's an idea: install kwrite and see if that solves the problem.
<ilumi> lsattr shows -----------------e- 1.txt
<Ezro> Hey, can someone help me get my graphics card to work please?
<Ezro> Last time I tried I destroyed X and couldn't login
<Ezro> lol
<ilumi> Ezro, whats the problem
<Ezro> I want to play my game on a clean install of kubuntu, my graphics card is an 8600 GT
<Ezro> And I don't know what to do.
<DarthFrog> ilumi:  The "..e" means that the file is using extents on the file system.  But it is not marked immutable.
<Ezro> Last time I tried installing the driver from nvidia's page.
<Ezro> That just borked everything.
<ilumi> Ezro, you should be able to install a driver with the hardware drivers
<ilumi> option
<Ezro> The hardware drivers installed something weird last time
<Ezro> That didn't work
<ilumi> it should
<DarthFrog> should and does are two different things. :-)
<ilumi> DarthFrog, ok, not sure what that means
<DarthFrog> ilumi: Install kwrite and try that as an editor.
<ilumi> DarthFrog, ok will try thank you
<Ezro> ilumi: I see 3 options for NVIDIA: 173, 96 and current (recommended)
<Ezro> Do I just activate current and then restart?
<ilumi> Ezro, yup, wait for it to install
<DarthFrog> Ezro: Don't go for current.
<Ezro> Why not?
<DarthFrog> Not with a card that old.
<DarthFrog> Try the 96 drivers first.
<Ezro> ?
<ilumi> Ezro, i say go for current, but you should fine out how to uninstall them from the command prompt, if you want to get back to the desktop when they dont work
<ilumi> DarthFrog, hey  kwrite cant edit it either
<DarthFrog> ilumi: Do you know how to use vi?
<ilumi> DarthFrog, yes, do you know if there is a command to reset all permissions/
<DarthFrog> Use "chmod" to change permissions
<DarthFrog> "chmod 660 <filename>" should be sufficient.
<DarthFrog> But before that, how about trying "ls -lah <filename>" and pasting the single line result here?
<Ezro> So I went with 96 first
<Ezro> And I rebooted into command prompt
<ilumi> DarthFrog,  -rwxrwxrwx 1 ilumi ilumi 11K 2010-06-13 03:39 1.txt
<DarthFrog> What happens if you type "startx"?  If it fails, what error is given by /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<DarthFrog> ilumi: You don't need to reset those permissions.  :-) that's wide open!
<Ezro> DarthFrog: Could not open the devile file /dev/nvidia0
<DarthFrog> ilumi: That's 777 permissions.  The file is set as excutable, BTW.
<ilumi> DarthFrog, yes, i unchecked executable, but i still cant edit
<DarthFrog> Ezro: Nuisance.  Beyond me right now.  But that's the scotch whiskey effect. :-)
<Ezro> Do you know how to get rid of the driver?
<DarthFrog> ilumi: Can you cut 'n paste the contents of the file into a new, empty file?
<ilumi> DarthFrog, and yes vi can also edit it
<ilumi> but not kate or kwrite :o(
<DarthFrog> ilumi: OK, so you can edit the file.  Sounds like a bug with the KDE editors.
<DarthFrog> Ezro: What do you get from "dpkg --list | grep -i nvidia"?
<Ezro> nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96, -96-modaliases, -common, -current, -current-modaliases
<ilumi> DarthFrog, yes, that works, its a bug, because that text file was created on arch i think
<ilumi> or some other distro
<DarthFrog> Ezro: Then "sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>", using those package names will get rid of them.
<DarthFrog> ilumi: A text file is a text file is a text file.
<DarthFrog> Or should be.
<ilumi> DarthFrog, it should be, its really annoying though
<DarthFrog> ilumi: If you can work around it, do so and get on with your life.  That kind of stuff happens to me all the time and I can't be bothered getting my knickers in a knot over it.  Pragmatism is preferable to perfection.
<ilumi> DarthFrog, yeah you right, i only have 2, but it could be a problem if someone has many
<Ezro> What do I do now
<Ezro> I can't get back into X
<Ezro> This is the same problem I had before
<Ezro> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix?
<ilumi> Ezro, uninstall the driver
<Ezro> I removed everything I could from that list.
<Ezro> And I still can't boot.
<Ezro> into X, that is
<Ezro> I can boot just fine
<ilumi> what did you remove?
<ilumi> and how
<Ezro> "sudo apt-get remove --purge" everything from "dpkg --list | grep -i nvidia"
<ilumi> i dont think thats a good way to remove it, you could remove some other files that are needed
<Ezro> Well
<Ezro> Darth told me to do that.
<ilumi> what you should have done is to search for nvidia, and it would tell you which packages were installed
<ilumi> and then remove the driver by name, nothing else
<ilumi> now search for nvidia
<ilumi> and install the latest driver
<Ezro> If I knew how to do any of those things, I would be using Gentoo.
<ilumi> then reboot
<ilumi> aptitude search nvidia
<ilumi> then aptitude install packagename
<ilumi> as sudo
<ilumi> sudo aptitude install packagename
<Ezro> There's a bunch of stuff from search nvidia
<ilumi> well look for the driver
<ilumi> you said 175 or something
<Ezro> I'm going to just get current.
<ilumi> ok
<Ezro> Ya, I just installed and rebooted
<Ezro> and X still won't start.
<ilumi> so type start x
<ilumi> start
<ilumi> x
<ilumi> damn
<ilumi> startX
<Ezro> I tried that and it didn't work
<ilumi> so open the log file that darth was talking about and see what it says
<ilumi> cd /etc/X11
<ilumi> ls
<ilumi> vi or vim thelogfilename
<ilumi> or whatever else if you are on gnome
<ilumi> gedit
<Ezro> I think I'm done with this -_-"
<Ezro> As I said, if I wanted this work I'd just install Gentoo.
<ilumi> yeah its not easy to get along with linux
<ilumi> there used to be a command to reconfigure the xserver, but i think they got rid of it,
<ilumi> and i dont know how to reconfigure it now
<ilumi> and no one knows i guess
<ilumi> try ubuntu channel there are more people there
<ilumi> maybe someone knows
<denis> algun español?
<ilumi> Ezro, see if this command works - sudo dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<denis> SPANISH?
<ilumi> Ezro, or sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ilumi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarthFrog> ilumi: Purging the nvidia packages isn't going to cause any problems that Ezro doesn't already have.  At least now he doesn't have any stale files/drivers hanging around.
<DarthFrog> Ezro: Have you tried the nv driver?  It'll give you X but not 3D.
<DarthFrog> Ezro: Is there a xorg.conf.failsafe file in /etc/X11?  If so, then "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and reboot.
<draik> apparle: Are you still around?
<apparle> draik: yup
<draik> Blueskaj: Are you still around?
<draik> apparle: Still no audio from Firefox or VLC
<apparle> draik: :( I seriously don't know... what all have you tried
<draik> apparle: Everthing I've been given I've tried. I'm not sure what I could be missing to make this work. I have audio when I log in and when I use Amarok.
<apparle> draik: ok try this, select the audio device as OSS in vlc
<draik> apparle: Just did it and it's not producing output
<apparle> draik: did you restart vlc after that
<draik> apparle: Just did and still nothing
<apparle> draik: no idea, then...
<draik> apparle: OK.Thanks for your help
<ilumi> draik, you have no sound?
<apparle> hey anyone knows any freenode server listening at port 443
<draik> ilumi: Sorry, I had to step away.
<draik> ilumi: I have sound with Amarok, but not with VLC or Firefox
<ilumi> thats weird
<ilumi> you have pulse alsa or what
<draik> I have VLC set to Alsa right now. I don't have pulseaudio installed so I don't think that's an option
<ilumi> see if you have alsa-oss installed
<draik> I don't. Let me install it really quick
<ilumi> i dont know much about it, when i have sound problem i just install alsa and alsa-oss and things work
<draik> That didn't do anything for me
<draik> I restarted Firefox along with VLC; still no change
<doodu> hi
<ilumi> hi
<ilumi> draik, i say uninstall and purge alsa and alsa oss then reinstall, and revert back if you did any changes in the players settings
<draik> ilumi: OK
<ilumi> thats all i know,
<jaldhar> Hello.  Did the latest updates to lucid kill knetworkmanager or is it just me?
<jaldhar> I noticed solid was upgraded.
<trupheenix> hi
<trupheenix> how do i change my theme? i want everything to be glassified. how can i do this?
<maco> systemsettings -> appearance -> windows
<maco> choose the "aurorae" theme
<maco> er aurorae engine....thingy
<maco> and then use the Get New Themes (or whatever it is) button to get aurorae themes
<maco> aurorae is the glassy engine
<trupheenix> maco: ok
<trupheenix>  maco: kde is so damn confusing
<maco> systemsettings could use some work, yeah.... it got some major reworking in kde 4.5 which'll be in 10.10
<charlescarmichae> can anyone tell me how to set different activities per desktop in kde 4.5?
<trupheenix> maco: so weird
<trupheenix> maco: why can't everything be consistent? i don't like so many options :(
<trupheenix> maco: i changed the window appearance with aurora but it looks so bad now
<trupheenix> maco: the widgets look out of place
<maco> i dont know... i dont use window decorations (i use xmonad not kwin) at all, so ive never played with that customization
<Lightning> bazhang:  MY network is fucked again
<Lightning> Can you help?
<Lightning> Anybody here really. My network manager is showing the disconnected icon and whenever I right click I only get the 'network manager is disabled' option. I can't connect by LAN wither. I ran  lshw and it said DISBALED next to network
<Lightning> How do I re-enable it?
<Ezros> Hey, can someone help me with my audio please?
<Ezros> Under the system settings -> multimedia, the test works fine
<Ezros> But I don't get any sound on my browser or on any program.
<mfraz74> Lightning: have you got anything added to /etc/network/interfaces?
<Lightning> No
<Lightning> I just folowed a forum staff member's post on this service network-manager stop
<Lightning> rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Lightning> service network-manager start
<Lightning> the commands start at service
<Ezros> Anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Lightning> Check your volume
<Ezros> -_-
<Lightning> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9338814
<Lightning> Might help. Just found it
<Lightning> And for anyone having the same problem as me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451064
<Ezros> I think I fixed it
<Ezros> I had to update my software, I think lol
<Lightning> lol
<Lightning> Try it out then
<Lightning> Oh yay it's working aghain!
<Lightning> all you have to do is run: sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<jaldhar> Lightning: that's it?  You don't have to restart network-manager?
<_jaldhar> Lightning: if you come back THANKS!  I've been banging my head against this problem for a while now.
<trupheenix> how do i get the battery plasmoid to show my how much time is remaining on my battery?
<CocoA> こんにちは～
<amichair> is it possible to use Kate without it trying to write out config files etc.? or some other way to edit root or other user's files with Kate?
<abo-faisal> سلام يا عرب
<Peace-> amichair: ?
<Peace-> what do you want do ?
<Peace-> you wanna edit some files with kate like super user ?
<amichair> Peace-: in particular, edit web files (user www-data) using Kate
<Peace-> create a laucher
<amichair> Peace-: launcher?
<amichair> Peace-: the problem is when kate starts it tries writing all sorts of .kde files under /var/www (in this case) and fails to start. Any way to run it without it trying to save config?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i think no
<Peace-> or maybe
<Peace-> just wait a second
<Peace-> no way
<Peace->  kate [-s, --start name] [-u, --use] [-p, --pid pid] [-e, --encoding name] [-l, --line line]
<Peace->             [-c, --column column] [-i, --stdin] [KDE Generic Options] [Qt Generic Options]
<amichair> so it looks like I'm stuck with vi :-/
<wedo> where can i paste the console output?
<amichair> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<e01> what videocard i had to have, to get a smooth resizable windows in kde
<e01> now i am with integrated gf6100 and when try to resize windows i have to wait a little bit
<kleopatra> hello, anyone here?
<amichair> yes, just ask away. If someone can help, they will.
<starslights> e01:  well i think that's a really old nvidia card no ?
<e01> starslights: it`s not really new
<e01> but with compiz i get better results :(
<kleopatra> ok, my question is whether i can assume that the time a cpu will need to access L2 Cache is constant. And the same with the main memory. I hope u understand what i mean
<starslights> well devs will more able to answer than me but i have a 9600 or soemthink like that and to run all new features, it i don't see how old card can handle it if you don't disable some options, wait to have a good answer :P
<amichair> kleopatra: it depends on the level of accuracy you need... you can always assume things if the assumptions give you good enough results :-)
<kleopatra> amichair: well some kind of difficult, i have a problem here where i want to point out that the time the computer needed to solve some problems depends on the Cachemisses, but the correlation coefficient isnt the way i expected it to be
<amichair> kleopatra: in general, you can assume that each level of cache/RAM/disk has a different, more or less constant access time. Other than that, the question is too vague, and not really related to kubuntu.
<kleopatra> amichair: i know its kinda ot but who can i ask? id like to join some channel for this problem but i dont know what to look for
<amichair> kleopatra: I'm not sure myself where to ask about such topics
<trupheenix> hi is there any plasmoid for korganizer?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<jaime> hi, how do i find out the proper channel names to use in a construct like 'qdbus org.kde.kmix /Mixer0 org.kde.KMix.increaseVolume Line:0'?
<poyntz> how do i get the plasma notes widgit for the latest kubuntu?
<slow-motion> hi
<poyntz> !chrome
<poyntz> why is chrome not in the lucid reps?
<bazhang> poyntz, you may be looking for chromium-browser
<poyntz> ty baz
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11558 kB, installed size 38424 kB
<poyntz> gah
<poyntz> i needed something else :S
<poyntz> was just wondering how I can get flash to work fully
<poyntz> in chrome that is
<poyntz> but it applies to konqueror as well
<poyntz> so i'm thinking it's the flash package
<James147> poyntz: do you have it installed? (flashplugin-installer)
<poyntz> yep. the latest
<poyntz> i could give you the address of the page i'm struggling with, but you'll need to register an account to see it
<poyntz> *webpage
<trupheenix> how do i drag windows across desktops?
<James147> trupheenix: cant remember where it is in 4.4 (they are moving things around in 4.5 :S) but its in system settings > Window behavoiur> Screen edge > "Switch desktop on edge"
<trupheenix> how do i drag windows aross desktops
<slow-motion> re
<trupheenix> slow-motion: ?
<poyntz> your method doesn't work for the latest version of kde i think tru
<trupheenix> poyntz: why ? :'(
<trupheenix> poyntz: it was so easy under gnome just drag it and the cube spun around
<poyntz> not sure but i just tried myself to verify and the option wasn't there
<poyntz> lol
<poyntz> i set it on the last version
 * trupheenix hates kde
<poyntz> so i don't have the problem
<poyntz> :)
<trupheenix> will switch back to lxde
<poyntz> but yeah true, it should be a default
<James147> poyntz: I still ahve the option in kde 4.5 beta so it should still be on 4.4
<trupheenix> was no frills but worked
<James147> just they keep moving it around :)
<poyntz> James147: strange. I promise I've got no option called 'screen edge' in window behaviour :/
<James147> poyntz: on kde 4.5 beta? its in a different place on 4.4
<poyntz> James147: i'm on the kubuntu lucid, not quite sure how to check my kde version :/
<poyntz> i'd give you the specifics if i could
<James147> poyntz: any kde application > help > about KDE
<poyntz> i'm on 4.4.2
<poyntz> so this is strange :/
<James147> poyntz: yeah, they you have the option, its jsut not in the same place... but i cant remember where it is exatly
<James147> poyntz: might be under desktop :S
<poyntz> i'm trying that lol
<poyntz> i'm fine. i've already enabled :)
<poyntz> i'm just trying to help tru out
<poyntz> trupheenix: try this: Desktop -> Screen Edges -> and select 'Always Enabled' from the drop down menu next to "Switch desktop on edge'
<poyntz> trupheenix: then click Apply
<poyntz> trupheenix: did you get that?
<trupheenix> poyntz: nope
<trupheenix> poyntz: got disconnected
<poyntz> trupheenix: try this: Desktop -> Screen Edges -> and select 'Always Enabled' from the drop down menu next to "Switch desktop on edge'
<poyntz> trupheenix: then click Apply
<trupheenix> poyntz: found
<poyntz> :)
<trupheenix> poyntz: kde needs to take lessons from gnome in simplicity of UI
<trupheenix> poyntz: kde is like windoz
<poyntz> agreed
<trupheenix> poyntz: too many options
<trupheenix> poyntz: ultimate confusion
<trupheenix> poyntz: gnome is like mac. simple and clean.
<poyntz> lol. i like it cause it's sexy
<trupheenix> poyntz: yet powerful
<poyntz> but i have to disagree with windows vs mac
<poyntz> to me mac is really complicated
<poyntz> and windows is really simple
<poyntz> but i agree with you on the kde vs gnome comparison
<James147> I dont find kdes settings that complicated... they have been moving things around abit too much :) but usually for a good reason
<poyntz> James147: i think he's talking about 'systems settings' specifically
<poyntz> James147: it's difficult to know what fits under desktop and window behaviour
<James147> poyntz: as am I :S
<poyntz> James147: not sure if there's a tutorial anywhere either
<poyntz> James147: also the fact they keep changing stuff around doesn't help :P
<trupheenix> James147: obviously u don't use any apple products or gnome
<trupheenix> James147: start using and u will find simplicity
<James147> poyntz: they have been looking at that and are moving things to where they are more suited... as why that setting is now under window behavoiur (also they got rid of the advanced tab)(
<trupheenix> James147: their UIs are much simpler and organized than kde
<trupheenix> James147: but KDE is sexy no doubt :) looks damn good
<James147> trupheenix: I found they ui too restrictive and I couldent find some of the option i wanted (they didnt exist)
<poyntz> trupheenix: i disagree somewhat and agree somewhat
<trupheenix> poyntz James147: well yea true
<trupheenix> poyntz: James147 but simplicity rules for most people
<poyntz> trupheenix: i find with all the right settings enabled the kde interface is a lot better for window management etc.
<James147> trupheenix: and you have to keep in mind that kde 4 is fairly new and evolving rapidly, they move things to better locations every verssion (which is anoying at the time but better in the future)
<poyntz> trupheenix: also i favour the programs that come preinstalled with kde over the default gnome ones
<James147> poyntz: same here
<trupheenix> poyntz: one of the thinks i like about gnome is the absence of an apply button. u choose an option and it gets applied. u can actually see how it will look like. incase u don't like it u can press cancel and it's gone! :)
<James147> poyntz: about the only window managmet option I hanve is the "click to focus" setting
<James147> i have changed ^^
<trupheenix> poyntz: personally i think empathy or pidgin are much better options than kopete.
<trupheenix> poyntz: quassel irc is nice
<poyntz> trupheenix: true. the thing is competing OSs / window manager teams have a tendency to want to make things quite different from each other. Take windows/mac for example and how mac puts the minimise/close buttons on the left, but windows puts them on the right
<poyntz> James147: true. the thing is competing OSs / window manager teams have a tendency to want to make things quite different from each other. Take windows/mac for example and how mac puts the minimise/close buttons on the left, but windows puts them on the right
<poyntz> trupheenix: sorry my last message to you was supposed to be for James147 :P
<James147> poyntz: I just like the fact you can change most the settings you dont like in kde (unlike in windows.. at least not easily)
<trupheenix> James147: i agree with u
<trupheenix> James147: KDE is more customizable than GNOME.
<trupheenix> James147: but that makes it more complex
<poyntz> James147: definitely agree there. also because of the slim nature of the linux applications. kde provides a fast alternative to the windows environment
<James147> trupheenix: of which i can live with.. I prefure having my desktop exatly how I want rather then almost exatly how I want but having a cleaner settings ui in return (which I dont ahve to look at once I have set the settings)
<poyntz> James147: also love the wabbly windows and they ability to get rid of Alt+Tabbing
<poyntz> *the
<trupheenix> even though i personally think KDE is a royal mess. i must admit that the community is excellent. u guys have the best attitude and knowledge. i hardly find anyone to speak to on the gnome or gtk channels.
<poyntz> not to mention the quick Alt+F2 search feature (which looks for things on the Internet for us :D)
<trupheenix> poyntz: i love alt+f2
<trupheenix> poyntz: just love it
<poyntz> :)
<poyntz> but unfortunately not there in gnome
<poyntz> also widgets are great
<poyntz> you can make things so customizable
<poyntz> and it's all preinstalled
<trupheenix> poyntz: yes it's there. there is an alt+f2
<James147> poyntz: i like the fact it have an inbuit calcualtor and spell checker as well :)  but I think this is getting a bit off topic now we should move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<poyntz> true
<poyntz> why has plasma-notes been removed from the reps?
<poyntz> and is it still compatible with the latest kde environment?
<poyntz> maybe i'm thinking plasma-widgit-notes
<James147> poyntz: widgets are under plasma-widgets-*
<poyntz> James147: I tried but can't see notes there :/
<poyntz> it was in kde 4.3
<poyntz> came preinstalled too
<James147> poyntz: I think "notes" might be in the core widgets, can you not find it in "add widgets"? (its here and was preinstalled on mine)
<trupheenix> any one know how to change the K icon in the launcher? i want to put a Kubuntu Icon
<James147> trupheenix: right click it > Application launcher settings > general > icon
<trupheenix> James147: wow so easy?
<James147> trupheenix: yeah :D
<BluesKaj> eye candy is easy on kde
<BluesKaj> eye candy on gnome is terrible and the options are cartooney looking ,IMO
<BluesKaj> that panel at the top , who dreamed that up ... just to be different than windows it seems
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: it's actually quite nice. it's more usable than everything else. it's so simplified even for beginners
<BluesKaj> trupheenix, what is ?
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: the GNOME menu bar
<James147> BluesKaj: I dont mind the panel on top... What I hate is the panel on top AND the panel on bottom :S
<BluesKaj> well, to each his own I guess :)
<trupheenix> James147: both panels are nice because i open like a zillion windows at one go so it's useful to have stuff clean at the bottom. i put application launch icons on the top for frequently used applications.
<James147> trupheenix: If ever I have that many windows open I would get rid of the task bar and place the effect "present windows" on one of the screen edges
<trupheenix> James147: ah... and then u would hunt through them :)
<trupheenix> James147: nice idea
<James147> trupheenix: or consider smooth tasks again :)
 * James147 goes to install smooth tasks
<James147> oo its in the repos now :D
<BluesKaj> I don't populate the desktop with icons , the panel is fine for launching apps
<James147> BluesKaj: I barly use icons to launch apps anymore.. Alt+f2 :D
<trupheenix> James147 BluesKaj I like your way of thinking. it is very practical
<trupheenix> must admit that i love alt+f2
<BluesKaj> this is my present desktop http://imagebin.ca/view/R0fRfn.html
<Luukje|Afk> BluesKaj: nice pic
<James147> BluesKaj: heres mine http://imagebin.ca/view/NnDA-d.html  :)
<BluesKaj> Luukje|Afk, yeah luv the available wallpapers from kde-look , one can also install them using the "desktop activity settings" , just right click in the desktop
<Luukje|Afk> :P
<Luukje|Afk> ok ty
<BluesKaj> James147, twin monitors ?
<James147> BluesKaj: aye :) the bottom black bit is the part of the desktop I cannot see due to different resilutions
<BluesKaj> been considering using my second 22" samung , might swap it out and give wifey the 20" :)
<BluesKaj> James147, right
<eviljoker> hi, I have a problem with my kubuntu netbook 10.04. sometimes happen that some icons are shown with the star on the right top and when I move my mouse on it the star disappear... is it a bug?
<James147> eviljoker: is the page locked? the start wont appear is it is and should if it is not.
<eviljoker> James147: yes the page is locked
<James147> eviljoker: unlock it and you should be able to click teh star (it will add it to your favrouites at the top of the page)
<James147> eviljoker: other then that it should only be a minor cosmetic bug if you are showing when its locked but disapearing when you try to use them
<eviljoker> James147: pratically the star should appear only when I move the curson on the icon, but sometimes happen the  opposite thing
<James147> eviljoker: is it a major problem to you? if not you could wait untill 4.5 is realeased and see if its fixed in that
<eviljoker> James147: sure it's not a big problem but if it is a bug I want to report it so it can be solved in the next release :)
<James147> !bug | eviljoker
<ubottu> eviljoker: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eviljoker> ubottu: thank you. is there a list of the bugs that have been arleady reported?
<James147> !ubottu | eviljoker
<ubottu> eviljoker: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<eviljoker> :)
<amichair> help! I just installed lucid updates, and following a reboot I can't login - can't start ksmserver error. when running manually it says something about a version mismatch between NVIDIA libGL.so and lilbGLcore. What's going on?
<James147> amichair: umm, are you using the nvidia drivers?
<amichair> James147: yeah, had nvidia-current The latest batch of updates were supposed to take it from 195.36.15 to 195.36.24, but now it's half way there (those two version numbers appear as mismatched in the error message)
<James147> amichair: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try restarting kdm that will revert you back to the open drivers and should allot you to fix the problem :)
<amichair> James147: I tried that, same error
<amichair> is ksmserver loaded by kdm or ther other way around? or independently?
<James147> amichair: I am not sure
<James147> amichair: you sould try running startx and see if that works
<amichair> James147: already running
<amichair> I see the login screen too, but after entering the credential, I get a generic ksmserver error. when I try running ksmserver in tty, I get the detailed version mismatch error
<ubuntu_> Hello, somone know what chmod number directorys in Kubuntu should have i thinked i chmodded /tmp 755 and borked the system :(
<James147> amichair: try creating a new user and see if you can login with them
<James147> ubuntu_: Mine is on 777 :S
<ubuntu_> ok
<James147> ubuntu_: or at least rwxrwxrwt :S what ever that t is :S
<ubuntu_> James147: you know if i can mount the disk via a live cd and just change?
<James147> ubuntu_: you can, not sure why you would need to, cant you get to a terminal?
<ubuntu_> i can
<ubuntu_> but can't login via the disk
<ubuntu_> tried now brb if it not works
<James147> ubuntu_: even a virtual console?
<ubuntu_> is sudo chmod +rwxrwxrwt /media/disk/tmp good
<ubuntu_> James147: no
<ubuntu_> or should try that brb
<James147> ubuntu_: I dont know that the t is, 777 should work fine
<amichair> James147: if I remove nvidia-current and nvidia-current-modalias, then logon works... but then I don't have the drivers.
<James147> amichair: hmm, what happens if you reinstall them?
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<amichair> James147: should I install both packages? are there others that need to be installed?
<CartoonCat> poped in a memory card to my laptop, and its not detected. looks like no richo or mmc modules are loading, nor are they present. were they left out of the build? (stock build not custom)
<James147> amichair: not sure, I would do it through jockey-kde that should install everything that is needed
<James147> CartoonCat: is your bios detecting the memory?
<CartoonCat> >.<
<CartoonCat> not RAM
<amichair> James147: I tried, it didn't show any drivers on the list
<CartoonCat> memorystick Pro Duo
<James147> CartoonCat: :) sorry
<James147> CartoonCat: missed the word "card" :)
<CartoonCat> (me to, i asusme the mmc and richo modules would be a give away)
<CartoonCat> I have a habit of details hehe
<CartoonCat> lacking
<James147> CartoonCat: I want sure what they where :)
<BluesKaj> amichair, whynot check the hardware drivers in /system to see which driver is recommended , and btw which nvidia card are you running ?
<James147> amichair: try reinstalling them both then and see what happens
<amichair> current was recommended when I upgraded to lucid. I have an on-board 9300. worked great up until this update.
<CartoonCat> James147: aaah, you never have used a card reader have you ?
<James147> CartoonCat: I have, but all the ones I have just work :S
<CartoonCat> mine did too till lucid, biggest damn mistake of my life, should have stayed with 9.
<BluesKaj> amichair, http://www.pastebin.ca/1887112
<amichair> James147, BluesKaj: reinstalled nvidia-current, and it doesn't start again. gui shows generic 'ksmserver can't start' message. Running ksmserver on tty says a version mismatch between the nvidia libGL.so (195.36.15) and libGLcore.so (195.36.24).
<Anubis> i have this process running: nepomukserver. can this process be stopped from starting again when my kub bo boot ?
<James147> Anubis: System settings > advanced > nepomuk | desktop search
<BluesKaj> amichair, sorry I should include remove existing driver in those instructions :( then install the new one , the current drivers obviously updated
<amichair> seems to me either the updated nvidia-current is broken itself, or it doesn't clean up the previous version properly :-/
<Anubis> it's disabled
<amichair> BluesKaj: tried that before - when I remove the nvidia drivers, everything ok (except, of course, I don't have the drivers).
<CartoonCat> amichair: both, you need to manualy delete the libgl's
<James147> Anubis: then it should start
<James147> Anubis: shouldnt ^^
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah perhaps purging the driver would work
<Anubis> james147: it shoud't but it does
<amichair> how do I list the files/versions that are installed as part of a package?
<BluesKaj> amichair, aptitude show nameofapplication | grep State
<Anubis> this is the line: kdeinit4: nepomukserver [kdeinit] -session <some numbers>
<James147> Anubis: what version of kde are you using?>
<Anubis> 442
<amichair> BluesKaj: I meant to see what the package (e.g. nvidia-settings) consists of - which libs and which versions
<amichair> ummm. nvidia-current, that is
<BluesKaj> apt-cache policy nvidia-current, amichair
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's one i can't recall
<trupheenix> i have a blind buddy
<trupheenix> he wants to use kubuntu
<trupheenix> he's cribbing about accessibility
<trupheenix> what should i tell him?
<trupheenix> does orca work with kde?
<James147> trupheenix: orca?
<amichair> hmmm... when I run 'locate 195.36.15' I see all sorts of libs of the old version... how do I get rid of them? repeat the uninstall of the previous version somehow?
<BluesKaj> trupheenix, check system settings / accessibility
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah do a remove --purge nvidi-current , see what happens ,but use the default kernel source driver to log back in then check again to make sure they're gone
<BluesKaj> the libs that is
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: nope no orca integration. must have orca integration
<BluesKaj> in other words amichair , just log back in after a reboot without installing the new driver
<BluesKaj> trupheenix, well , dunno what to suggest , sorry. maybe someone else can help .
<trupheenix> BluesKaj: hmmm
<BluesKaj> hmmm?
<James147> trupheenix: kdes text to seech software isnt working very well atm :( but is slowly improving over time. I dont see it getting a screen reader untill then
 * BluesKaj wonders if Dragon NaturallySpeaking will run in wine
<James147> BluesKaj: from what I remember it dident do very will in wine :(
<bittin> Hello, somone know why dwm dosen't show up in kdm
<BluesKaj> James147, was thinking of trying it..wife has really decent version of it and runs great on vista
<James147> bittin: probally because its a windowmanager not a desktop enviroment... you should be able to replace kwin with it in the kde session though
<bittin> huh?
<starslights> trupheenix: i had same problem with the driver nvidia  a couple day ago and finaly i found only one command who fixed all, maybe can help you but i am not enough expert to know if it will good for you, it was "sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers- `uname -r`" , i don't want that's it doeas somthing more bad for you, but by me it's good again
<bittin> that i don't want to do
<trupheenix> starslights: ?
<starslights> yes
<starslights> i wasn't able to start my system after the update, because of the nvidia driver, and that command fixed my problem, but i don't really know if it's same for you...
<BluesKaj> starslights, I think you should have directed that to amichair , sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers- `uname -r` ..is that correct ?
<amichair> thanks, but any idea why that would be realated?
<starslights> yes, i have do that , that's right, after my system download a missing package and rebuild all and after rebooting all started again
<James147> bittin: http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2010-03/msg07229.html
<BluesKaj> amichair, could be a missing lib module in the kernel source
<amichair> hmmm, I just ran that, and it says it's already installed at the newest version
<starslights> not really, it's the secound time i got that problem after a upgarde on Lucid, never had on previous version , now i am happy to know how fix it  but i had serach and tested lot of things :/
<bittin> i can start dwm from openbox :)
<bittin> thats the easy way to solve it
<BluesKaj> amichair, you ptobly need to run it on a tty , ctrl+alt+f1
<amichair> I'm running everything in a tty, since I can't get into anything else :-)
<BluesKaj> ok ;0
<amichair> how can I reinstall the previous version of nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> did you purge nvidia like i suggested a while ago ?
<amichair> purge? sorry, I must have missed that... I just removed
<amichair> BluesKaj: what should I run?
<James147> amichair: sudo aptitude purge <package>    will remove config files as well
<amichair> ok, then after restart should I try installing again?
<amichair> hmmm... it shows some warnings about 'directory not empty so not removed'
<ChuckyY> hiho
<ChuckyY> plz help me for connect me bnc
<amichair> should I remove all those dirs manually?
<ChuckyY> im have quaesl irc
<James147> amichair: depends whats inside them :S
<amichair> they all have nvidia-current in the path, so I'm guessing I can kill anything under that.... I hope :-)
<James147> amichair: rather then deleteing tehm try renaming them just incase :)
<amichair> James147: always good advice :-)
<Ezro> Hey guys, how do I install mono and get it to work?
<Ezro> I tried doing sudo aptitude install mono-complete
<Ezro> But I still couldn't run my program with that.
<clerk> hello guys! who try use qutim as jabber client to connect to jabber server on google apps?
<trupheenix> is there any way to hide and unhide the plasmoids on my desktop?
<James147> trupheenix: what do you mean, hide indivitual plasmoids temproly or to show the plasmoids over the windows?
<amichair> James147: I removed all them bad folders, reinstalled, rebooted, still no go.
<trupheenix> James147: i want to hide all of them together.
<trupheenix> James147: and also be able to show them over the window if required
<trupheenix> i sometimes want to see a completely clean desktop
<amichair> now if I try running ksmserver I get 'symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol...'
<James147> trupheenix: you can 'hide' them by creating a new activity and switching to that (not desktop, activity)
<trupheenix> James147: didn't get u
<clerk> so is it possible connet to google apps jabber using qutim?
<BluesKaj> reinstalled nvidia amichair ? .. you should have just relogged in then checked to see if the bad libs were gone first
<amichair> BluesKaj, James147: It's fixed!! Thanks a lot for your help! What I had to do is uninstall and purge nvidia-current, and then manually remove all libGL*.* and libGLcore*.* from /usr/lib and /usr/lib32, as well as all of /usr/lib(32)/nvidia-current, then reinstall the drivers, and reboot...
<James147> amichair: :)
<James147> amichair: not sure why it was so complcated to fix it :S
<amichair> that was one hairy update
<amichair> in any case, thanks a bunch to everyone :-)
<cassio> oi
<BluesKaj> amichair, yay :) !
<noir_lord> under Kubuntu 10.04 the keyboard stops responding at random times, I've installed all available updates, disabled all accessibility options (most of which where already off anyway), when it does it the mouse cursor continues to respond
<noir_lord> the keyboard is PS/2, any one have any idea's why?
<trupheenix> in the middle of the most exciting world cup match
<trupheenix> i have a question
<trupheenix> how do i get ssl support working for kopete over jabber
<trupheenix> ?
<spawn> hi everyone, could anyone help with iphone support "out of the box" :)
<spawn> info is slightly sketchy but it is supposed to work! has anyone managed to get access to thier iphone?
<spawn> is there anyone here?
<mfraz74> spawn: what do you want to do with the iphone?
<spawn> hi man, i was just looking to transfer songs on and off
<mfraz74> think you have to connect it to a windows pc to start with
<spawn> ohh yeah, totally
<mfraz74> with itunes
<spawn> i had it on the girlfriends itunes to activate it
<mfraz74> what are you trying to use to transfer the songs?
<spawn> well i have amarok installed, but it doesnt seem to mount that i can see
<mfraz74> does the device notifier do anything when you connect the iphone?
<spawn> nope... and i have tried switching it on when its plugged in
<mfraz74> does lsusb show anything?
<mfraz74> or dmesg
<spawn> i duno, how do i check
<spawn> ok lsusb has an entry for iphone
<mfraz74> open up konsole it's in the menu under system. connect your iphone wait a bit and then type lsusb and dmesg |tail
<mfraz74> what about dmesg?
<mfraz74> and what is the entry for the iphone?
<spawn> lsusb states: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05ac:1292 Apple, Inc. iPhone 3G
<spawn> dmesg stats many things the last of which is config 1 chosen from 4 choices
<mfraz74> which version of k/ubuntu?
<spawn> 10.04
<spawn> it also states [38642.834070] nepomukservices[1632]: segfault at 279 ip 00007f282b104d5f sp 00007f2820ba1a78 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.6.2[7f282afe6000+276000]
<mfraz74> that should be fixed in KDE 4.5, but I wouldn't recommend upgrading to that yet as it is still beta
<spawn> thats my problem though??
<mfraz74> have you looked here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111376.0 ?
<mfraz74> i don't think the nepomukservices segfault has anything to do with the iphone, i used to get it too
<spawn> yeah i totally read that...
<mfraz74> have you tried on #amarok?
<spawn> no not as yet
<mfraz74> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<spawn> tried that one aswell :(
<spawn> well thanks for the help anyways man
<mfraz74> not sure what else to suggest then, i don't have an iphone to try
<spawn> the last thing keeping me using windows...
<spawn> trying to shake it off
<mfraz74> all i can suggest is to ask in #amarok
<spawn> ok many thanks man
<trupheenix> can anyone tell me why kopete ssl over jabber doesn't work?
<trupheenix> or is every1 busy watchin the brazil match? :)
<draik> Hello everyone. Happy Father's Day for those to whom it applies.
<draik> I have re-installed Kununtu 10.04 and I still do not get audio from VLC, Firefox or Kaffeine. Amarok, however, will play my music.
<draik> I have a eee Box PC EB101 connected to my LCD TV via HDMI.
<draik> I'm also working on fixing the font size on a few things.
<draik> I can't use Synaptic becaue the font is too small for me to read. Not sure how this is affected with a small font size when all others are set to 28, 32 or 48.
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<keffie_jayx> I am having issues signing packages with kde and pinentry
<keffie_jayx> the dialog does nto show
<keffie_jayx> not
<keffie_jayx> I check with ps ax | grep pinentry and I see it running
<keffie_jayx>  4076 ?        RL     1:44 pinentry --display :0.0
<keffie_jayx> what could be wrong?
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> sometimes kde is getting frozen at splash screen, and only allows me to reboot or shutdown
<Freddy2> which file can i check to look for the reason?
<Freddy2> any kde log file?
<cryke> hello everybody!
<cryke> i want kde to mount my harddrive on startup without asking permission. how can i do that?
<Freddy2> edit /etc/fstab
<cryke> and how to do that using kde mount manager?
<Freddy2> you mean mounting a static drive partition?
<cryke> yes
<Freddy2> never tried.. the common case is doing that in fstab, as always
<cryke> ok, i try
<Freddy2> depending on the filesystem type you will need different options
<cryke> i know :) i mount ntfs partition.
<James147> cryke: its easiest to use ntfs-config to add ntfs drives to /etc/fstab
<cryke> i thought that using internal functions of kde i can do that without editing /etc/fstab.
<cryke> never heard about ntfs-config..
<James147> cryke: it can be done through kde... but ntfs drives require a password to mount them... rather tehn trying to get it to do it without a password its much easier just to use ntfs-config as root
<Freddy2> a password? what?
<cryke> James147: thanx, i understood
<babalu> hello, what can i use instead of skype on kubuntu?
<James147> !ekiga | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Machtin> hm.. since about a week my kde is quite unstable, especially plasma.. any thoughts on that? (updates?)
<babalu> thanks James147 i'll try that :)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<mario_> helloooooooooooooooooo
<trakinas> hi all! I need to put my wifi on monitor mode, so I can use wireshark for a simple college work.
<trakinas> however, when I try to put it on monitor I receive this msg: wlanconfig: ioctl: Operation not supported
<trakinas> this is the command I tried: wlanconfig ath create wlandev wlan3 wlanmode monitor
<kubuntiano> hello, who helps me to install on my football menagerie kubuntu 64bit? Thanks
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know why krename only has a "Help" button and no "Settings" button?
<harvey> so.   how does one change the resolution in kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2011-06-13
<andarm16> does anyone know if there is a setting that can be changed so that sound will keep playing even when you aren't in the same virtual console? IE: I have  amarok playing in XWindows in console 7, but I move to console 1, and the music pauses.
<lcb> andarm16: i think that's not normal. for a workaround solution while nobody tells any other click on the 2nd top left tiny icon of amarok window to in order to activate it for all desktops.
<lcb> *window in order to activate it for all desktops.
<andarm16> lcb: I think that just handles KDE desktops.
<lcb> andarm16: aren't you using kubuntu?
<lcb> ohh ok... *"playing in XWindows in console 7,"
<andarm16> lcb yes, but i mean that when I hit alt f1 for instance the music stops
<lcb> andarm16: CTRL+F1..
<andarm16> lcb yes
<lcb> anyway, i believe that's not a normal behavior
<andarm16> lcb: yeah, it doesn't sound normal...
<lcb> or if it is.. shouldn't
<andarm16> I've tried googling, but didn't find much.
<lcb> andarm16: me too
<andarm16> I am using WUBI, but I don't think that would make a difference
<lcb> :/ don't know, buddy
<andarm16> thanks anyway
<lcb> :)
<lcb> andarm16: another workaround... run kubuntu and the win systems under virtualbox, for example :p
<andarm16> lcb: way to slow, I have only got a single core machine...
<lcb> ohh
<envy|2> hi all, having some trouble with a fresh 11.04 install, put in a data cd, did some stuff with it, ejected it, and now the machine won't recognise any new discs I put in
<envy|2> sudo mount returns successfully but the disc doesn't get mounted
<envy|2> device notifier says nothing is available
<envy|2> I even tried putting the original disc back in to no avail
<envy|2> how can I make my cd drive work again?
<envy|2> accessing /dev/sr0 directly (file -Ls) shows the new disc's data
<wujie> 有华人么？
<khem> any ppa's for KDE 4.7
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> does anyone remember wher eare the very last NVIDIA drivers on launchpad? I cannot find them
<prabumahaanu> hai, I need to setting PATH how can i do that on kubuntu?
<kevinB> guys the Xserver provided with 11.04 is a total crapshoot
<kevinB> any resource to build new X?
 * szal has no problems w/ the provided X server
<kevinB> yea sure
<susundberg> Let me google that for you: http://www.x.org/wiki/CompileXserverManually
<kevinB> Thanks susundberg, my googling skill are kinba weak atm
<kevinB> my mouse will never apply the focus where I click
<kevinB> kinda frustrating
<kevinB> let's build
<susundberg> good luck
<susundberg> (you will need it)
<kevinB> that much :o god
<kevinB> or could downgrade to a older xServer
<kevinB> r
<kevinB> ?
<szal> KMail CPU lockup also exists on *buntu
<kevinB> guys this X server bug make my Kubuntu unusable
 * szal wonders what the problem is
<OerHeks> give us some details, KevinB ?
<kevinB> I'm affected by this bug 505494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505494 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse events fail frequently and unpredictably, requiring kwin restart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505494
<kevinB> seems like a newer X Server will solve this
<kevinB> however building new X, is difficult to do
<szal> from the comments it looks a bit like having to do w/ specific mouse models
<szal> if you happen to have another mouse, you could try if it goes away w/ it
<kevinB> I dont think it is related to mouse
<OerHeks> this bug happened to me 2, with Unity an classic, the reason i switched to KDE wich is working fine.
<kevinB> lol, I am on KDE
<kevinB> so as there s a patch at the end of this bug
<kevinB> Should it have been applied already?
<kevinB> or is just pending?
<ilias> hi all. is there any way to delete tool box icon from the corner of my desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> toolbox? are you on gnome ?
<ilias> always kde
<BluesKaj> right click remove this icon
<ilias> there isnt option remove icen. there is only the option remove this desktop activity but if i ll do that i will loose my desktop
<BluesKaj> ilias, got a scrnshot?
<ilias> it is difficult to remove it, read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/24867/how-do-i-remove-the-kde-4-plasma-tool-box-cashew-icon-from-the-desktop and this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009
<bretzel> emmm, houston , we have a problem... system-settings useless on browsing/adding themes for  workspace -appearence, splash them, login screen, windows decorations - thus seems not possible to add themes through the GUI - seems to work well ( gui, selection., downloads - but nothing really added to the respective list. )
<bretzel> I ahd to launch system-setting as root to be able to do have the login screen theme to be installed and selectable/usable - regarding login screen theme.
<bretzel> *had* *had*
<bretzel> ahd
<bretzel> so 'splash theme', window-deco, plasma-theme - useless
<BluesKaj> bretzel, some of those themes are on websites so they don't install , but some will give the option to and others don't , kind of hit and miss
<bretzel> BluesKaj: I understand that i may think I don't know how to use system-settings/get new themes... but my prob is not there, it is the fact that installing themes which get the file from normal url which auto-install without going to external url, are actually NOT properly installed or setup.. mean, they are not available and not seen even after a systemsettings restart
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's why I called it hit or miss , there's no logic as to whether some themes/colours/ windows decor, will show up , even after what appears to b e a successful install
<bretzel> and by the way, how comes I had to manualy create ibus/bus into ~/.config/ ??
<BluesKaj> bretzel, dunno that folder is empty in ~/ , here
<bretzel> BluesKaj: okay, what I know is that it is used for (kde?) scripts ( python, jscript, perl ) but not %100 sure.
<ct529> I have installed the latest NVIDIA driver through launchpad, is there anything I should keep in mind or install?
<ct529> Installed through https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<bretzel> ...anyway ... on an otherhand, Kubuntu 11.04 (thanks to ubuntu base?) seems the best iteration ever of the Kubuntu work since I know it . I am really enjoying KDE4 (4.6.4)
<BluesKaj> bretzel, yeah, even 11.10 is quite stable in it's present state
<yofel> ct529: those packages are maintained by the x team and should usually work fine
<BluesKaj> ct529, and why did you chose that nvidia driver ?
<introuble> for 30 pcs and one file server. is it possible to give limited ammount of internet bandwidth to each pc or group of pcs , with the help of router or switch + filter keywords of websites? (i dont want to make a didicated server for that job) ?
<ct529> yofel: thanks
<bretzel> BluesKaj: oh! I only have one computer, thus cannot 'play' with it you are lucky.
<ct529> BluesKaj: it is the only way to haev CUDA working
<yofel> ct529: the repos one should work fine too
<ct529> yofel: WHICH ONES?
<ct529> yofel: sorry
<yofel> repos has 270.41.06
<ct529> yofel: I mean which ones work with CUDA in your opinion?
<bretzel> lol
<ct529> yofel: which repos? the ubuntu-x-swat or the official one
<yofel> I personally don't use cuda, but nvidia-current from the official archive usually works fine from what I know
<yofel> x-updates has just a slightly newer version
<yofel> 270.41.19 to be specific
<PiotrN> hello, kdepim 4.6 are still not in backports ? or is it just my mirror ?
<yofel> no, not out yet
<ct529> yofel: yes, that is the one I have now
<BluesKaj> ct529, don't think my 50buck 8400gs will run much better with CUDA even if it was compatible
<ct529> BluesKaj: sorry?
<yofel> erm... read up on what CUDA is...
<yofel> doesn't have anything to do with performance
<introuble> for 30 pcs and one file server. is it possible to give limited ammount of internet bandwidth to each pc or group of pcs , with the help of router or switch  (i dont want to make a didicated server for that job) ?
<BluesKaj> uhmm, it seems to claim performance enhancements here http://developer.nvidia.com/category/zone/cuda-zone
<ct529> BluesKaj: we do some CUDA programming
<ct529> BluesKaj: that is the reson to need CUDA
<yofel> well, as long as something uses it sure, but you need to have the app written for it
<BluesKaj> ct529, yeah ok , I thought it was some kind of performance enhancement , but now I see it's a driber for computayional graphic etc
<BluesKaj> driver
<BluesKaj> damn KB ..gonna throwit ou the windw one of these days
<BluesKaj> pos
<introuble> for 30 pcs and one file server. is it possible to give limited ammount of internet bandwidth to each pc or group of pcs , with the help of router or switch  (i dont want to make a didicated server for that job) ?
<jacksonje> Are there any plans to release the new kdepim as an update?
<Keeaanu> how to set failsafe graphic mode as my default mode
<kevinB> keeaanu : got some trouble with X ?
<Hazamonzo> hey folks. What the name of the widget for changing desktops? can't see it here
<montfras> Hazamonzo: pager
<Hazamonzo> montfras: Cheers mate
<montfras> your welcome
<montfras> *you are
<Hazamonzo> montfras: One more question as its related. How about the setting to have a taskbar for each desktop? I remember its here somewhere
<Hazamonzo> At the moment i can see apps / tasks from all desktops
<montfras> Hazamonzo: right click taskbar -> settigns -> 'filters' on bottom of the screen
<montfras> I think that's what you're looking for
<Hazamonzo> montfras: Legend :) Ta
<montfras> no problem :)
<mfraz74> What is the recommended anti virus package for 11.04 seeing as Klamav is no longer packaged?
<tsimpson> mfraz74: there isn't really any recommended AV package, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus lists a few free (but proprietary) programs
<mfraz74> tsimpson: I thought there was supposed to be an anti virus program written for KDE 4
<tsimpson> I haven't heard of one, but then I haven't looked for any
<tsimpson> not much point as I don't have any windows boxes around
<alivePerson1234_> klamav
<alivePerson1234_> just doing sudo aptitude search klam should get u it
<mfraz74> klamav isn't in the 11.04 repos
<alivePerson1234_> :'( probably on kde-apps
<mfraz74> depends upon kde 3.x
<tsimpson> that'll be why it was dropped then
<mfraz74> There's this https://launchpad.net/clamav-kde
<alivePerson1234_> well u can still use clamav, just no gui
<tsimpson> or use the GTK UI
<mfraz74> what is the GTK gui for clam?
<alivePerson1234_> clamtk i think?
<alivePerson1234_> i just did sudo aptitude search clam and read the descriptions on the right
<mfraz74> alivePerson1234_: found it now was looking for clamav-gtk or something similar
<otavio_> oi
<salvatore> Ciao !list
<salvatore> ciao !list
<OerHeks> what list do you want, salvatore ?
<OerHeks> this is not an filesharing channel
<jussi> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ssbr> Is grub supposed to come on the 10.10 livecd? My MBR is messed up after a hard reset during the update to 11.4
<alivePerson1234_> it should be there
<ssbr> where exactly? nothing in /bin, /sbin, etc.
<ssbr> (and it isn't anywhere on the path)
<alivePerson1234_> it should be something like grub-install
<alivePerson1234_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods of Reinstalling
<alivePerson1234_> it says use boot-repair
<ssbr> and where is that?
<ssbr> they give instructions for finding it in gnome. There's no boot-repair executable on the path
<ssbr> searching "boot" in the splotlight-clone-thing gives nothing either
<alivePerson1234_> just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and add the repositories and install them in the livecd environment
<ssbr> alright.
<ssbr> so when I ran the add-apt-repository command I got gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<ssbr> (er, two separate lines)
<ssbr> I don't suppose there's a way to get a non-encrypted copy of the repository?
<alivePerson1234_> i dont think you need the gpg key
<yofel> you don't, you'll only get a warning about unverified packages, not fatal
<ssbr> So how do I disable the gpg step?
<alivePerson1234_> theres no encryption, just ignore those errors
<yofel> it should've added the repository anyway
<ssbr> Oh, alright
<cato38> i am currently using kubuntu 10.10, and blur especially, and all of the desktop effects work fine. i tried upgrading to 11.04 and the special effects (blur in particular) did not work right. Someone told me to wait until the major bugfixes came out, but he didnt say when. How do i find out when the bugfix for the blur problem has been released?
<Linkmaster> cato38: either keep trying, or don't use it. I could use blur happily with 10.10, but now that I'm using 11.04 it doesn't work. I think its because as the operating system gets newer, older models are falling out of the 'usability' window. The OS can still be used on older systems, just not with all the effects of the newer systems
<Tm_T> Linkmaster: cato38: have you tried with KDE sc 4.6.4?
<Linkmaster> Tm_T: I'm currently using 4.6.4, though I haven't tried blur yet. Let me try it right now actually
<Linkmaster> Tm_T: just tried, it rendered my system inoperable for periods of time, similar to when I first upgraded
<Tm_T> hmmm, interesting
<Tm_T> I think blur is the only effect that doesn't work for me either
<Linkmaster> thats what I though, since I could use blur with 10.10 and KDE4.6.2
<cato38> Tm_T: i did a fresh install of both 4.6 an 11.04. the blur problem seems to be an upstream issue with a command in a driver set, but i am not technical enough to understand the details, but it might be a kde specific problem.
<cato38> unfortunately that is a selling point for me. my laptop is less than two years old, and my friends laptop (a similar model toshiba) is less than 6 months old. we both like kubuntu, and are holding off upgrading until the upstream chipset driver problem is fixed--if i am remembering correctly that that is what he said the issue was.
<Tm_T> cato38: well, it's kwin specific problem in a sense that IIRC kwin uses some not widely used capabilities of opengl
<Tm_T> or more like, it's driver issue that arises with kwin
<cato38> Linkmaster: we are holding on the 10.10 but really like some of the newer activity settings that 11.04 offers.
<Tm_T> cato38: this is entirely my opinion, but, holding upgrade back simply because of blur effect wouldn't be my choice
<Linkmaster> cato38: both are very good, though the activities are nice, though I don't really use them
<cato38> Tm_T: being able to hold the title bar to see what is open on the desktop is an great time saver for me.
<Tm_T> cato38: that doesn't work in 11.04?
<cato38> Tm_T: most of the desktop effects. i had to turn blur off, but most of the others even thought they were ticked, did not activate. the windows moved clunkily when being dragged, a separate issue was that the find option couldnt find anything. i had to open kfinder from the command line.
<cato38> Tm_T: but other than that, i liked 11.04 greatly.
<Tm_T> cato38: hmmh, shame that happens
<cato38> Tm_T: i have gotten 5 of my friends using linux over the last 3 years. so far it has been far better with linux than the headaches we had with vista.
<cato38> thank you, Tm_T, Linkmaster, et al. i will relay the message to
<gremset> Hello, I am running kubuntu 11.04. Basically I switched from VGA cable to hdmi cable (Nvidia 9500 GT DVI to Samsung HDMI port). Now I see a few more resolutions to choose from in  NVidia X server Settings. My monitor-graphics card supports 1920 x 1080 (tested on windows 7). But when I choose that resolution in X server settings, the screen size shrinks vertically to about 1/3, with all windows garbled around in that space, and the mouse and keyboard
<gremset> becomes unresponsive. Any idea how to proceedfurther to get this resolved?
<OerHeks> gremset, open the monitor menu ( not on your pc but on your monitor itself) and try reset/set to default
<OerHeks> it helped me sometime
<gremset> OerHeks: Yes, I used to set/reset on the Monitor when working with lower resolutions, but at this resolution 1920 x 1080, the OS gets stuck, I am unable to mouse or keyboard inputs to switch to antoher tty.
<gremset> But it works fine in windows
<gremset> The only hardware change is switching from vga cable to hdmi cable (using dvi port on graphics card)./
<gremset> Perhaps I should upload a snap of it. I might go offline now as the pc halts one more time as I take the snap. Will b e back in a few mins.
<dexter> hallo
<Linkmaster> hey
<deelis> .
<ssbr> So I'm trying to restart my computer by going to Leave-Restart, and nothing's happening.
<ssbr> The first time it did that it said it'd restart in 29 seconds, and I pressed "restart now". Subsequent attempts to restart did nothing. No programs are shutting down.
<ssbr__> ... so, restarts are taking a really long time to happen.
<lcb> goods, everyone
<gnoma> hola
<Linkmaster> hey
#kubuntu 2011-06-14
<prower> hello using kubuntu 11.04...has anyone else experienced the following bug? 1) create an icon in the "Desktop" folder for a link to an application, 2) rename it, 3) get a "malformed url" error
<Walzmy_> Is there some backend trick I can do to make my sound louder? I've got everything maxed out and I can bearly hear anything on my computer
<Listener> Kopete questions OK here?
<frogonwheels> Walzmy_: did you have a look at all the controls in alsamixer ?
<frogonwheels> Listener: can't see why not - ask away; I'm sure you'll be redirected if the question would be better asked elsewhere.
<TheChriza> hi
<ilias> hi all. last friday i updated eFax-gtk from 'eugenesan repos' and the same time the system asked to update some packages. from the moment i proceeded with this update i notice that the boot of the system is not exactly the same as before and 2 times stopped while booting. when i re-open it everything is ok. is there eny prcedure i can follow to see what is happening?
<nikitis_> Okay, I want to know why KDE keeps deleting my sound card after a minute into boot up.  Says KDE recommends removing the following sound cards.  Why the hell would it do this?
<nikitis_> Sound works just fine until it does this
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to recover a libre office document
<arunkumar413> i have saved the documents before power went down. now when i opened it it is showing empty document
<julien> hey
<Keeaanu> I have removed nv/nvidia proprietory drivers, and installed nouveau. my login and desktop are good in recovery/failsafe mode, but not in normal mode.
<valorie> arunkumar413: is there a backup doc?
<valorie> it will have ~ behind it
<arunkumar413> valorie: no,
<arunkumar413> valorie: but i saved the document before the power went down
<valorie> evidently not, if there is nothing there
<arunkumar413> valorie: i saved the document before the power went off . afer the power i can find the documentbut it is empty
<valorie> you might try #libreoffice
<valorie> while Kubuntu makes it available, libreoffice isn't a kubuntu application
<valorie> note: there are a large number of channels in various languages
<valorie> you can search by typing /msg alis list *libreoffice*
<valorie> on a new line
<valorie> or copy/paste that
<reisio> does 10.04.2's installer go through an optional lvm/raid setup, or would I need another disc, or to do it manually? (in order of preference :p)
<reisio> need the alt install?
<em> Hey how's it going?
<rww> reisio: yes, you need to use the alternate CD to do LVM or RAID
<em> Im thinking about switching to Kubuntu
<em> Ubuntu doesnt seem to offer much these days for me.
<em> And I haven't used Kubuntu in ages.
<reisio> rww: is it pretty intuitive?  Just a frontend to parted?  Should I just do it manually? :p
<reisio> em: just remember not to reinstall :p
<rww> reisio: if you've ever done it on Debian's installer, it's... well... identical.
<reisio> unless you're really that bored you want to reinstall unnecessarily
<rww> apart from that, no idea. I don't do it.
<reisio> rww: haven't, I guess I'll assume it's decent
<em> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> em: I mean you can install "Kubuntu" from your existing Ubuntu install
<reisio> it's just a set of software and configs
<reisio> as is Ubuntu
<reisio> the only thing reinstalling would likely give you is the opportunity to make partition changes, to experience the installer, to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit, stuff like that
<reisio> Kubuntu gives you Ubuntu using KDE4 and some nice scripts and configs and different frontends is all :)
<em> reisio: I dont like having qt and gtk / gnome and kde libs and apps all poluting the menus though.
<tsimpson> you're thinking about it wrong
<tsimpson> you shouldn't think "which KDE app is best for X", but "which app is best for X? I don't care about how the programmer decided to write it"
<reisio> em: oh you can fix the menus
<valorie> also, you can purge gnome if you want
<reisio> em: but as for having both Qt and GTK+, both GNOME and KDE libs, unless you are ridiculously careful you're going to get that on any binary distro
<valorie> after KDE is set up
<reisio> someone else will know the commands better, I looked them up once
<rww> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<reisio> again, if you really want to reinstall, it won't really waste THAT MUCH of your time
<msoeken> Hi, I tried installing kdepim 4.6 from ppa-experimental. This didn't work and I wanted to get back to the "old" kdepim. I removed all packages and the ppa-experimental from sources.list, but now I cannot install kmail again (http://pastebin.com/AnQnxxWc). Does anyone has an idea what is going on?
<valorie> you might have to do a ppa-purge
<valorie> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that's not the one
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Tm_T> valorie: will add the factoid, thanks for pointing out the lack of it
<valorie> cool!
<msoeken> valorie: thanks
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu/Win7 and want to try out Kubuntu. Will it erase my customized GRUB or go well with it?
<valorie> should just add a choice to your grub
<KNUBBIG> tyvm
<valorie> if you just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> or do it via synaptic, etc.
<valorie> so you don't have to do a separate install, as such
<KNUBBIG> will the Gnome-desktop/Unity still work after taht?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> you'll just have two choices: kubuntu and Ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> okay, then I'll try that. Thanks
<valorie> and your Win
<kukuntu> kno
<MarcoPau> hello, I wanted to install pim 4.6, do I need a ppa repo for that?
<noaXess> wow natty-proposed will update firefox 4.0.1 to 5.0beta5.. grrr.. why that?
<gowtha> I need help..
<gowtha> I messed up a insatll of kubuntu and linux will not boot up
<gowtha> that is xserver will not start
<dnivra> gowtha, that means you get a CLI?
<gowtha> yes
<gowtha> if i press Alt+f1
<dnivra> try the command "service kdm start"
<gowtha> okay .. how to revert back to ubuntu temporarily
<dnivra> gowtha, what did you mean by "revert back to ubuntu"?
<dnivra> get a GUI?
<gowtha> yes
<gowtha> I am new to linux
<dnivra> using the command "service kdm start"
<gowtha> okay ...
<gowtha> thanks and a bye
<gem2501> Hello! Since some time Fn+F4 (Sleep-Button) is not working anymore on my Thinkpad x201. I can induce sleep via Start Menu or by closing the lid when powered by battery. I'm running Kubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<MK``> gem2501: do your other Fn combos work?
<gem2501> MK``: some of them. locking the screen (F2) does not, changing Wifi/Bluetooth does, Changing brightness and thinklight does
<MK``> Hm, I dunno. Only one that doesn't work for me is brightness, but that's because the kernel doesn't support my hardware for it yet
<gem2501> MK``: strange thing is: it worked until a few days or weeks ago. I can remember using them. I don't know what it was that changed in the meantime.
<MK``> Any major updates at all? The kind that require a restart to finish
<gem2501> MK``: yes, I think there was one. But I'm not really paying attention to what updates do, I have to shamefully admit
<MK``> haha
<MK``> you can try booting with the previous kernel version and see if it works
<gem2501> MK``: good point. I'll look up how to do this
<MK``> in grub
<MK``> it lists old versions of the kernel if you still have them installed
<MK``> you can choose them there
<gem2501> MK``: yes, I remember now… but I don't see the grub-menu at startup
<MK``> hold shift when booting
<MK``> that should force grub to display
<gem2501> MK``: okay, I'll try. thank you :)
<george> So, there's something really annoying that happens often on my Kubuntu 11.04 (it happened also on 10.10) and I don't know if it's a bug or what. The thing is that when I watch a video in full screen (especially youtube or streams) kwin crashes frequently and if I press multimedia function key (to raise audio e.g.) it's almost sure that it will crash. Does anyone here have the same problem? Is there a fix?
<gem2501> MK``: hm. booting previous kernel version didn't solve the problem…
<MK``> Ah :(
<gem2501> MK``: I think it must be something about acpi, even though I don't have the slightest clue about it. I'd like to know whether pressing the button does anything at all. does the system just drop the event or is the key-combination somewhat not assigned? I don't get it.
<MK``> The Fn key is hardcoded, it's not something the kernel sees
<MK``> it's the only key like that heh
<MK``> (Or I mean, that the kernel sends a keycode for)
<gem2501> MK``: what does that mean? what about combinations with F-keys?
<MK``> in a terminal, run xev
<MK``> put your cursor in the little window and press some keys
<MK``> that will show you what I mean
<gem2501> MK``: I remember using that tool. For assigning the keys next to the cursors to home and end
<gem2501> MK``: or to get the keycodes to do so
<MK``> yeah I play with it a lot
<MK``> In fact, I just tried ubuntu's Unity a few minutes ago and it wiped out all my Super key combinations for workspace switching. Raged for a few minutes
<gem2501> MK``: o_O
<gem2501> MK``: well pressing Fn+F4 does something. I think it's the "MappingNotify" event
<MK``> It has that "you don't know what you're doing so I'll do it for you" casual user flavor heh. Never using that again
<MK``> xev shouldn't recognize any Fn combos
<gem2501> MK``: it does know I'm pressing Fn
<MK``> oh? Interesting
<MK``> I am on a different laptop though so I guess that's just different technology
<gem2501> MK``: strange thing is: when I hold Strg pressed, theres one KeyPress event, and one KeyRelease event. If I do so with Fn, there are several KeyPress + KeyRelease
<gem2501> s/Strg/Ctrl
<MK``> It did that for me with one of my keys, not sure what causes that heh
<gem2501> MK``: I think there's something wrong here… but I can't figure out what. *sigh*
<MK``> Wish I could help :( does it throw a kernel error?
<gem2501> MK``: I'd see that in dmesg, right?
<MK``> yes
<gem2501> MK``: then the answer is: no
<MK``> I have no idea then :(
<gem2501> MK``: me neither ;) but thanks anyways.
<fayaz> i tried upgrading to kde4.6.4 using "apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade", but it seems that my kde is not fully upgraded yet. (okular is v0.12.1, kmail is v1.13.6...) what's wrong?
<gem2501> MK``: wait a sec… there seems to be "XF86WakeUP" to be assigned to Fn
<MK``> to Fn itself?
<gem2501> MK``: looks like it. it says in xev "keycode 151 (keysym 0x1008ff2b, XF86WakeUp)" when I keep Fn pressed. and it looks like the key is switching pressed/released all the time, even though I keep it pressed.
<MK``> in xev, try a combo, like, hold shift, then press and hold Fn, then let go of shift
<MK``> see if it stops toggling
<PiotrN> Hello, any update on the state of kdepim ?
<gem2501> MK``: still toggles
<MK``> No idea
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<desdenova_> can some one tell me what apt-get command can i use to download the qt header files?
<yofel> sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<desdenova_> thank you a lot :)
<yofel> + libqt4-opengl-dev, not sure  what's put there
<desdenova_> thankyou. could you also tell me how to obtain the kde header files?
<fayaz> repost: i tried upgrading to kde4.6.4 using "apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade", but it seems that my kde is not fully upgraded yet. (okular is v0.12.1, kmail is v1.13.6...) what's wrong?
<yofel> desdenova_: depends on what you need, they're in kdelibs5-dev, kdepimlibs-dev, etc...
<yofel> desdenova_: if you want to build an application that's packaged for kubuntu, you could try: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<desdenova_> hmm the application im trying to compile says it needs the kde4.4(or newer) headers
<desdenova_> i use kde 4.6
<yofel> if it's base kde headers you want kdelibs5-dev
<desdenova_> okay i will try that.
<desdenova_> brb :)
<yofel> fayaz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too, upgrade won't resolve dependency conflicts
<yofel> kmail2 isn't together with 4.6.4 though
<fayaz> yofel: dist-upgrade did nothing...
<yofel> then if 'apt-cache policy okular' shows 4.6.4 as installed you should be fully upgraded
<fayaz> yofel: strangely it does... but the okular developers say i should be having 0.12.4... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275445
<ubottu> KDE bug 275445 in general "Opening a particular PDF crashes Okular" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> hm, true, in fact I have 0.12.2 in 4.6.3 here
<fayaz> yeah... i do have that in another system...
<fayaz> i think it's a packaging error...
<yofel> I'm looking, give me a few minutes
<fayaz> i actually manually downloaded and extracted http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegraphics/okular_4.6.4-0ubuntu1~ppa2_i386.deb and found that it's showing 0.12.1... just wanted to be sure i was doing everything right
<yofel> fayaz: not from our side, the offical 4.6.4 tarfile from kdegraphics shipps okular 0.12.1 o.O
<fayaz> yofel: bummer
<yofel> $ cat kdegraphics-4.6.4/okular/VERSION
<yofel> okular v0.12.1
<fayaz> how do i revert back to 0.12.2 or something?
<kalib> Hi people. Everytime I do configure my alsamixer and reboot my machine, my configuration is lost. :/ It's always returning to the default values. Any suggestion?
<fayaz> yofel: ?
<yofel> not sure, we don't have 4.6.3 for natty in an archive anymore, you could try to force the version to 4.6.2
<yofel> I'll talk to the kde folks if we can get this fixed for 4.6.5 at least
<fayaz> yofel: thanks alot for the help :)
<kalib> Hi people. Everytime I do configure my alsamixer and reboot my machine, my configuration is lost. :/ It's always returning to the default values. Any suggestion?
<kubu2> If you want 4.6.3? It's still in oneiric
<fayaz> kubu2: repository url?
<kubu2> fayaz: do it at your own risk - s/natty/oneiric/g
<fayaz> kubu2: okay...
<kubu2> fayaz: actually oneiric (aka 11.10) is like 11.04+1 right now until they get 4.7.x in
<fayaz> kubu2: so it's unstable?
<kubu2> fayaz: kind of
<fayaz> kubu2: maybe i should go with 4.6.2 then?
<tobago> i plugged in my samsung galaxy via usb for the very first time. it is moounted as /camera (?!?). unfortunately i have no access to the storage. what do i have to do?
<yofel> go with 4.6.2 rather, oneiric may break at any time
<sithlord48> what up #kubuntu ?
<KerrMD> Mornin all
<ArchangelSe7en> mornin'
<KerrMD> I've an odd issue that has been nagging at me.
<KerrMD> I get mouse and framerate latency when I mouse over the bottom right of my screen. This is both on desktop and within other programs such as wine, as well.
<KerrMD> I thought it was the system tray so I relocated it back to its default location and no change in behaviour.
<bigbrovar> has anyone tried kontact2? does it have any obvious advantage over the older kontact? and does it work with google akonadi resource?
<janmalte> is there an easy way to test kdepim 4.6 on Kubuntu 11.04
<janmalte> and even kmail 2.0 ?
<Listener> Morning, having trouble connecting to my AIM account with Kopete, Yahoo fine, but rejects my correct AIM password.
<yofel> janmalte: work in progress
<Tm_T> janmalte: I believe eventually one of kubuntu ppas will have it, also per yofel
<yofel> we have some packages by now, but not Q/Ad yet
<janmalte> ok :)
<sithlord48> Listener:  remove the aim account and re add it.
<sithlord48> Listener: chances are it didn't really save your password or its having an issues getting it from your wallet.
<george> Guys, how can I restore kwin windows rules to default?
<Listener> sithlord48: Have done so. Also have checked the wallet and the pw is stored correctly.
<sithlord48> george . remove the file ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<sithlord48> Listener:  yes it does it to me very rarely i just del the wallet info and start over.
<Listener> sithlord48: OK, off to try again.
<sithlord48> george you can run the command "rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc" (no quotes)
<sithlord48> Listener:  good luck
<george> sithlord8:thanks
<sithlord48> any time george
<george> sithlord48: You see I was trying to follow some workaround to fix this bug of playing flash videos in full screen without crashing kwin and ended messing kwin's config up. Still no luck on this issue though.
<sithlord48> george:  what kind of video card do u have?
<sithlord48> george:  what browser also rekonq seams to not like flash as much as others
<george> sithlord48:intel integrated. But this issue occurs also on FF or Chromium.
<sithlord48> odd intel video here no such issue.
<Listener> sithlord48: No love...
<sithlord48> Listener: uncheck save password manually type in your pass ?
<george> sithlord48:if I press multimedia audio key during flash full screen video, it "will" crash kwin
<sithlord48> but other then that it work?
<Listener> sithlord48: ok, off to try
<george> sithlord48: I was trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10880548
<sithlord48> george: i just tried in rekonq and it works correctl here..
<george> sithlord48:But I couldn' t manage to fix it.
<sithlord48> george:  what are you running and what version of kde?
<sithlord48> i didnt' fix anything i just tried to do what your having issue with .
<george> Kubuntu 11.04 and KDE 4.6.4, but it was the same on 10.10 and KDE 4.6
<sithlord48> george. first off remove that window rule where ever you set it up
<sithlord48> george:  on 64-bit machine?
<Listener> sithlord48: Deleted account and Kopete folder in wallet. Created new accoun with no save. Still no love.
<Listener> sithlord48: Could not sign on to AIM with account xxxxxx because the password was incorrect.
<george> sithlord48:yes 64-bit., already removed by the command line you told me
<sithlord48> Listener:  restart kopete in that process.. if so im all out of ideas, as thats all i evr need to do
<sithlord48> george:  how did you install flash ?
<Listener> sithlord48: Off to try... Thanks for the help.
<sithlord48> Listener: good luck
<george> sithlord48:by KPK (32-bit), same crashes, then I installed flash-aid and change to 64-bit version.
<sithlord48> george: never used flash-aid. and i don't install flahs manually..
<sithlord48> george:  use the package managers flash package , "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<george> sithlord48:yes, but please look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/783976
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783976 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work anymore, after update to 10.3.181.14" [Undecided,New]
<sithlord48> thst not a bug, thats a person who has the gtalk plugin installed for some reason that package blocks flash from being installed correctly
<sithlord48> if you have that plugin installed then i suggest you remove it first. then install flash w/ the flashplugin-installer package , then you can reinstall gtalk plugin.
<george> sithlord48 Ok, I'll try that. Thanks for your time.
<sithlord48> george:  good luck hopefully that will fix ya
<ubuntu__> hallo
<jimmy51_> i've got a bash script I would like to run on startup on my custom live CD.  what init script do i need to edit to have it run automatically?
<khathirdstep1025> Someone help me install google chrome in kubuntu 11.04 Plz, I'm a newbie here
<sithlord48> khathirdstep1025: open konsole use this command "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" or open kpackagekit and search for "chromium-browser" then install it
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> I am trying to get my microphone to work, but I'm not succeeding for some reason. Can someone please help me?
<Peace-> MadRobot:
<Peace-> MadRobot: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> run that on konsole
<MadRobot> Okay?
<Peace-> MadRobot: do a screenshot
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<MadRobot> <Peace->: http://imgur.com/9yf1u
<Peace-> MadRobot: looking
<nascentmind> Hi. In kmail when I send a reply to message I am presented with a clean slate. There is no previous message in the editor. Is this a known problem?
<Peace-> MadRobot: wtf mic is mute ... go on mic
<Peace-> MadRobot: use arrow , up down to increase decrease volume
<Peace-> MadRobot: left right to select channel
<Peace-> MadRobot: M to enable \ disable channel
<MadRobot> <Peace-> [00] means it's working, right?
<Peace-> MadRobot: yes
<Peace-> MadRobot: MM = mute
<MadRobot> <Peace-> It seems to be working, but for some reason neither Skype nor the Sound Recorder is actually capturing anything.
<Peace-> MadRobot: rec  test.wav
<Peace-> MadRobot: you need of sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> MadRobot: rec -o test.wav
<Peace-> then play test.wav
<Peace-> if it works it's a skype prooblem
<MadRobot> <Peace->: In the sound recorder, the "level" indicator is not even moving.
<Peace-> MadRobot: please use rec on terminal
<Peace-> .
<MadRobot> How do I stop recording?
<Peace-> MadRobot: CTRL C
<MadRobot> <Peace->: Nope. It's not working as I told you.
<Peace-> MadRobot: your audio card should work on linux
<Peace-> MadRobot: 1 or you have bad settitngs on alsamixer
<Peace-> 2 or your mic doesn't work
<MadRobot> <Peace->:  It used to work perfectly on Gnome.
<Peace-> so it's a settings
<Peace-> setting issue
<MadRobot> <Peace->: The mic is working too. But, the programs are not capturing anything.
<MadRobot> <Peace->: yes, I guess it is.
<Peace-> but with rec you are able to recording ?
<Peace-> record
<Peace-> i mean from konsole
<Peace-> MadRobot: could you give me again a screenshot of alsamixer -V all
<MadRobot> <Peace->: yes, but no sound is recorded at all.
<Peace-> ==> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> please
<Peace-> MadRobot: kubuntu uses the same kernel of ubuntu so if a device works with ubuntu it will work with kubuntu
<Peace-> because kernel it's what recognize devices and make sure programs can use them
<Peace-> properly
<MadRobot> I see
<MadRobot> http://imgur.com/BDCB1
<Peace-> MadRobot: are you testing the integrate mic or the external mic?
<MadRobot> <Peace->: External. I don't have an integrate.
<Peace-> MadRobot: it seems yes , anyway on alsamixer on the right you have set the  FRONT MIC
<Peace-> MadRobot: so ...
<Peace-> it will not record anything
<MadRobot> On the right?
<Peace-> input so
<Peace-> look right on : alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> you can read input so
<Peace-> Front mic
<Peace-> that is not correct
<Peace-> it will use front mic = internal mic
<Peace-> to record
<MadRobot> <Peace->: Excellent! Thanks a lot man. :)
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> MadRobot: btw use veromix
<Peace-> MadRobot: it's a plasmoid
<Peace-> that is a mixer usefull if you are using pulse
<MadRobot> <Peace->: I'll check it out. Thanks again! :)
<jimmy51_> while editing a bash script in Kate i hit some key combo and now it says VI:NORMAL MODE and i can't change text.  what the heck did i do?
<sithlord48> jimmy51_:  edit -> turn off vi mode
<sithlord48> jimmy51_:  or meta(usually the 'win' key) +ctrl+V
<jimmy51_> sithlord48: ah, that must have been it.  i was trying to paste something and probably hit both ctrl and win on accident.
<jimmy51_> thanks!
<sithlord48> jimmy51_:  sure thing..remember to look in the menu's :P
<jimmy51_> sithlord48: ah, i guess i could have hit Alt-E and found that.  oops :|
<sithlord48> jimmy51_:  its all good.
<ilias> hi genii-around. i hope everything is fine. i want to report that i managed to recieve faxes and after i upadate to the latest version i manage to connect with another fax during the sending procedure but i didn't manage to send a fax because I always got frame error. do you have idea what does this mean?
<rly> What is the name of the debug packages for plasma?
<genii-around> ilias: Apologies, my computer has been on but I have not been near it much today
<TheBuntu> on firefox.... the navigation bar... is there away to get rid of the feedback thing
<vincent_> Hi im trying to playback videos from my nas with vlc on kubuntu 11 never had troubles before but now the file manager wnts to download the whole file before lettin vlc playback the movie .
<vincent_> any ideas?
<Librarat> vincent_: play it as a stream
<vincent_> normally just open with vlc and it streams but now the file manager strts to download
<vincent_> so how to play as stream
<Librarat> right click -> open with VLC?
<vincent_> did
<vincent_> and still the download manager download the whole movie before playback
<Librarat> file -> open network stream
<Librarat> or what i do usually is open vlc and drag the file(s) onto the vlc window
<Librarat> that will stream it
 * pramodk_t -
<vincent_> nope notting just wants to download lol
<vincent_> is there another player that streams besides vlc?
<DeltaEpsilon> flash in rekonq is not usable :-(
<DeltaEpsilon> I heard sound but see no vid
<vincent_> even regular avi files if open witrh vlc the file mnager wants to download it ... vlc cant download  so how can i change that ?
<vincent_> back to ubuntu 10.04 then i guess
<karsten__> moin moin
<lcb> hi
<lcb> just a note of advice. fancytasks gave me a very hard time. virtual desks went away, no menus, no screens and i had to rename ~.kde and rebuild a new one. so.. if anyone with strange behavior on the desktops after adding widget fancytasks (and not being able to remove it by normal widget removal) just do the '$ sudo apt-get --purge remove plasma-widget-fancytasks'
<Sami> Hello guys
<lcb> hello Sami
<Sami> I just installed Kubuntu 11.04 and I have problems :(
<Sami> Would someone help me with kubuntu?
<lcb> Sami:  keep writing... problems...
<Sami> Thank you
<lcb> Sami: what type of problems?
<Sami> I installed kubuntu on thinkpad t42. Sorry, it's old, I know. Anyway, it comes with ATI Mobility M7 7500 videocard. I installed open source video drivers as there no official driver for this videocard. Everything seems to work except I have pink or purple semi transparent background on any moving window.
<Sami> How can I fix it?
<Sami> I have screenshot too
<lcb> Sami: i'm not familiar with thinkpads. can you use the generic driver (removing the proprietary one)?
<Sami> When using generic drivers and enabling KDE effects i also get pink semi transparent background on moving windows.
<Sami> Also, for 7500 there{s no propietary driver. I had to use open source one.
<lcb> Sami: how about setting defaults on ATI Catalyst Control Center (in administrative mode)? And i mean not drastically changing the defaults
<lcb> Sami:  i would also try not enabling a lot of effects in one time. go by steps because you might get (probably) not enough ram.
<Sami> lcb There's no official ATI Catalyst drivers for this card.
<lcb> Sami: don't forget you need to restart after changing any display options
<Sami> Yes, I'll try now one by one. Thank you.
<galvao> Greetings─ I can'tget my microphone to work in Kubuntu 11.04. Can someone please assist me?
#kubuntu 2011-06-15
<Sami> Hello again.
<jonathon_> Is there a way to install flash WITHOUT the KPackageKit?
<galvao> jonathon_: Yes, there is
<galvao> jonathon_: I don't remember exactly now, but take a look at adobe's site
<jonathon_> Alright
<galvao> jonathon_: There's a gazipped file that contains the .so file needed to make Flash work
<jonathon_> Yea, I got tha already, Just not sure where to put it
<jonathon_> I tried putting it in Firefox's Plguins folder to no avail
<galvao> jonathon_: hold on
<jonathon_> k
<galvao> jonathon_: can you confirm the file name? lib...???.so ?
<jonathon_> libflashplayer.so
<galvao> thank you, hold on
<galvao> jonathon_: I've putted it in two places, not sure which is the correct one, but here it is:
<galvao> jonathon_: first try - ~/.mozilla/firefox/your_profile_folder/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<galvao> jonathon_: you need, of course, to close and re-open firefox to check if it worked
<jonathon_> My user profile folder would be 2xkyfghs.default?
<galvao> yep
<jonathon_> there's no plugins folder there =(
<galvao> make one =)
<galvao> mkdir plugins
<galvao> jonathon_: if that doesn't work, try /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<jonathon_> Have it in botht hose places, Not working
<galvao> jonathon_: that's weird, worked for me... have you created the plugins folder?
<jonathon_> yes
<galvao> ok, try setting the folder permissions, it's the only thing I can think
<galvao> jonathon_: chmod -R 755 ~/.mozilla/firefox/your_profile_folder/plugins
<galvao> jonathon_: Hope it helps, man. I gotta go
<jonathon_> thanks, laters
<jimmy51> i just installed handbrake-gtk and loaded a dvd in my drive.  if i click source and choose my VIDEO_TS folder it takes about 5 minutes and says there is a 14 minute video with no titles or chapters.  i know there are two very long videos on the disk.  what's up with that?
<esmirlin> hey people, i need a recomendation... shoul i install the x64 version if i have an Acer Travelmate 5520G??
<esmirlin> hey people, i need a recomendation... shoul i install the x64 version if i have an Acer Travelmate 5520G??
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: Hello, wildgoose
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, !!!
<LINKSWORD2> Yes?
<wildgoose> no
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps wildgoose with a fish.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: Permission to /query?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Sure.
<IdleOne> What is the default mail client in kubuntu?
<LINKSWORD2> KMail
<IdleOne> yeah, found it :) thank you.
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<TheBuntu> how do i remove gnome
<briandw1969> i have a prob
<briandw1969> lol
<ubuntu_user> TheBuntu: search for gnome in the package tool, mark the gnome packages and remove them?
<LINKSWORD2> What kind of problem, briandw1969?
<briandw1969> trying to install chrome.....
<briandw1969> gets to the installer and says 'can only run one software manager at a time...
<TheBuntu> ubuntu_user: there isent no command to do it
<briandw1969> i dont think imrunning any others
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on, I need to look for something.
<briandw1969> k
<ubuntu_user> no package tool?
<LINKSWORD2> Got it.
<LINKSWORD2> briandw1969: Look in the System menu, and find System Monitor.
<LINKSWORD2> The System menu has a gear as its icon, and the System Monitor app has a graph on a black background as its icon.
<briandw1969> dont see it????
<briandw1969> found it
<LINKSWORD2> !query
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu_user> TheBuntu: I've gotten lazy with the graphical interfaces so I don't know how you would go about it on the command line .. but if gnome is your window manager you'll probably want to install and switch to another before you try to remove the gnome
<LINKSWORD2> OK, briandw1969: Do I have permission to use /query for a direct chat with you?
<briandw1969> sure
<TheBuntu> im on kde
<ubuntu_user> kpackage doesn't show anything for gnome whne you search it?
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know if there's a way to identify what process KPackage Installer is trying to install?
<Spaz_Dynamic> when I try and run the GIMP, I get this:
<Spaz_Dynamic> (gimp:20176): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<Spaz_Dynamic> Segmentation fault
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Are you referring to updates or packages you are trying to install?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm helping someone else. lol
<LINKSWORD2> But let's say packages.
<Spaz_Dynamic> srsly, why isn't the GIMP working... T_T
<LINKSWORD2> Spaz_Dynamic: I'm sorry for the incovenience, but we're all volunteers here, and we can't answer every question immediately.
<LINKSWORD2> I will see if I can help you in a few moments.
<Spaz_Dynamic> LINKSWORD2:  Yeah I know. I wasn't complaining about lack of help, I was complaining about lack of functionality of the GIMP lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> (the irony... it is palpable)
<LINKSWORD2> That's understandable.
<claydoh> define gimp 'not working' - does it run?
<Spaz_Dynamic> claydoh: no, it doesn't.
<claydoh> Spaz_Dynamic: if it won't open, it may be a gtk theme bug - you can go toi system settings -applicatio appearance -gtk+ themes, change the theme to raleigh or something
<claydoh> then run gimp, it should work
<claydoh> then you can go back and chenge the theme back
<Spaz_Dynamic> claydoh: interesting. that worked. I tried uninstalling, cleaning and installing gimp and deps again multiple times and that didn't work. What is this gtk+ appearance and theme stuff anyway?
<claydoh> it makes non-kde (gnome and gtk based apps ) look more integrated into kde
<Spaz_Dynamic> Ah, yeah, I noticed that the gimp's buttons and such looked like running a program designed for gnome under kde
<SIR_Taco> everyone sleeping tonight?
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps SIR_Taco with a Support Ticket.
<SIR_Taco> too late... I've resorted to the forums haha
<LINKSWORD2> "What will we do with a drunken sailor?"
<SIR_Taco> earli in the morning? haha
<Kaelo> Anyone bored and not busy enough to help a nubcake? Having issues getting the firmware to install and work on this laptop.
<SIR_Taco> I've never made a nubcake before... so sure
<SIR_Taco> Kaelo: what are you trying to do?
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, dear...
<SIR_Taco> seems moot I guess
<Kaelo> Well I'm running kubuntu from a 4gb usb and I believe I'm having and issue with initramfs like some others have.
<Kaelo> read around and tried installing bcmwl-kernel-source and it did fine up until it started dealing with that
<SIR_Taco> So you had it running fine at some point?
<millun> can i ask someone with insinght about VNC? what should i use as a server? does it matter? i need be secure, of course.
<ditatompel> Heyy.. Whatssuppp Everybodehhhh???
<millun> (kubuntu as a server)
 * LINKSWORD2 dies
<Kaelo> Nah just installed and it hasn't worked
<millun> pointing me to an not-outdated article works, too
<SIR_Taco> Kaelo: even though my motherboard 'boots off usb' I have yet to see it do it successfully
<Kaelo> Ahh well I figured out how to get it to persitantly run fine, it's just the firmware for the wireless card I can't get to work. Can I post the last bit of what it returned installing the thing?
<SIR_Taco> Kaelo: ah ok... what wireless card?
<LINKSWORD2> I need to close Quassel for an update.
<Kaelo> bcm4311
<SIR_Taco> broadcom card?
<Kaelo> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<SIR_Taco> ok
<SIR_Taco> Kaelo: you've followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kaelo> Yup
<Kaelo> did the sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and I got an error from it
<SIR_Taco> what error?
<SIR_Taco> you can use paste.kde.org if it's long
<Kaelo> k hold on :)
<SIR_Taco> haha I'm watching a Mythbusters episode which is related to a presentation I just did
<Kaelo> http://paste.kde.org/82603/
<SIR_Taco> Kaelo: what version of Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<Kaelo> There a version cmd I can use?
<Kaelo> And my roomies are needing me to reboot the modem, so I'll be right back I suppose....
<SIR_Taco> lsb_release -a
<Kaelo> 11/04
<SIR_Taco> ok
<Kaelo> 11.04 rather anyways brb
<LINKSWORD2> I'm back!
<Kaelo> Still here Sir Taco?
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, i need a 32 bit version of python to run a script, but being that I'm running 64bit kubuntu, I can't find the 32bit .deb in the repos via the swc. (I also need a 32bit version of Blender to go with the script)
<Firefishe> I just got done trying the new natty 11.04 (64bit) live dvd.  I was able to connet to the net, but was unable to connect to irc using any icr client.  The problem seemed to lie with SASL, so I installed the saslauthd package.  Process management showed it working, but none of the irc clients (xchat/kvirc4) seemed to hook on it, and freenode kicked me off.
<LINKSWORD2> From what I've been told by some people, 64-bit Linux distros are still a little bit unstable, and 32-bit distros can do the same job without the instability.
<LINKSWORD2> Granted, it has been a while since I was told that.
<rww> I've been using 64-bit distros for years, and have never had stability issues. Your mileage may vary.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: I've been using 64bit 10.04 LTS for a long time now, I see no issues with it.  My problem lies with the SASL authentication daemon (saslauthd) not being 'seen' by irc clients like xchat or kvirc.
<Firefishe> rww:  thank you
<Firefishe> rww:  any idea why when using a live cd that an irc client wouldn't hook/bind with the SASL authentication daemon?
<rww> Firefishe: Quassel has SASL authentication built in. It might work better, perhaps?
<rww> I've only ever done SASL on Quassel and irssi, and neither used a separate daemon, so...
<Firefishe> rww:  true, I didn't try it, so I don't know.  I use kvirc almost exclusively for irc.
<Firefishe> I mean, I compile from source/svn ;)
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I'm not going to mess with that...
<Firefishe> anyone know anybody who might have experience in this area?
<Spaz_Dynamic> LINKSWORD2: from what I've seen, 64bit is no more unstable than 32bit has been. Only problem is that this particular script fail when using 64bit blender and/or 64 bit python
<Firefishe> It's also nice to be able to use all of one's memory ;)
<Spaz_Dynamic> Firefishe: I think you can do that with 32bit
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, you can.
<Spaz_Dynamic> the kernel was compiled to allow like 32 or 64 gigs of ram
<Spaz_Dynamic> even on the 32 bit OS
<Firefishe> well, I'm a 64bit user, and I do not see why I should go back now.  I mean, it's not a production system, just my laptop.
<Firefishe> and modern cpu's are 64bit...
<Spaz_Dynamic> of course, the 64 bit can use as much as any modern 64 bit system xD
<rww> Firefishe: according to http://freenode.net/sasl/README.txt , KVIrc 4+ support SASL natively. Is there a configuration setting in the client you're missing?
 * rww hasn't used KVIrc, doesn't know
<millun> hi
<Firefishe> rww:  no, I checked the config, and it's checked.
<millun> is there a way to run 64b firefox w/ Java???
<millun> tried some googling. didn't find anything usefull
<Firefishe> rww:  Now, to be fair, the snapshot in Natty's repository was only 5507...It's well beyond that now, so perhaps something was broken...still, I doubt. it.
<LINKSWORD2> Spaz?
<millun> ff4+j1.6
<Spaz_Dynamic> Link?
<ehsan> in rekonq when i go to  http://opsys.ir/forum.php  display a message to save xstat.aspx and page is ugly in rekonq but arora (another webkit browser display page normal.)
<LINKSWORD2> I've downloaded a game, and apparently it needs to be "compiled." I've never had to compile a program before, and I need a little help...
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: what kind of a file?
<Firefishe> tar.gz ?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: The general rule is:   tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Firefishe> cd directoryname
<ehsan> rekonq have same problem in another aspx pages
<Spaz_Dynamic> LINKSWORD2... are you suggesting I just compile pyton and blender myself?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, it is a tar.gz
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: then read the INSTALL file
<Spaz_Dynamic> or do you legitimately need help compiling?
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: If you haven't already, I'd do this command in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Firefishe> that will get at least the bare minimum of what you need to compile from sourc.e
<Firefishe> source.
<LINKSWORD2> build-essential ???
<Spaz_Dynamic> but generally there is a readme with instructions, if not, it is likely "./configure" then "make" then "make install" which is likely an optional step
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: it's a meta package that will install what the bare minimum requirements are for compiling...
<Spaz_Dynamic> and besides, I think as for building python, if I build it on a 64 bit ssystem, would I be building a 64 bit version, or a 32bit?
<Firefishe> rww: would using a mobile broadband (either access point or phone) be part of the issue, possibly?
<rww> Firefishe: that's probably why you're being required to use SASL. I don't think it would affect your ability to use SASL, though.
<rww> I'd try it with Quassel as a test to see if it's a configuration issue or not.
<Firefishe> rww:  that's a good idea
<Firefishe> although with kvirc having it's own built-in sasl, I dunno...oh well, gotta try....bbl
<Firefishe> and, as always, thanks for the insight
<Firefishe> rww:  I'm going back to school in August for networking...I'm sure I'll get lots of experience. :)
<rww> which mobile provider, out of interest?
<rww> oops, they /quit
<Firefishe> rww:  Well, quassel works.  I don't know why the others don't.
<Firefishe> rww:  I've never used it.  Nice, simple, clean interface.  Not bad :)
<rww> Firefishe: just curious, since I like to keep tabs on who freenode's restricting to SASL: which mobile provider?
<LINKSWORD2> Midnight here....
<Firefishe> rww:  at&t
<Firefishe> rww: I also use verizon
<Firefishe> rww:  and on the hard drive side of things, I use 10.04 LTS 64 bit.  I have no problems with SASL there.  It may just be related to how file permissions are handled on the live dvd.
<Firefishe> rww:  now, on 10.04, I'm using nm-applet, however, and not kde's network manger.  Still, SASL is run as a daemon, and since I installed it, authentication works on kvirc(4.1.1).  I'm sure it's something simple.  I'm researching the possible cause.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: Were you able to get help with understanding compiling?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm way burned out tonight.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: Do you want me to help you?
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: okay
<LINKSWORD2> Well, let's see if it works...
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: in a nutshell, from within the extracted directory (preferably in your /home/username directory somewhere):  ./configure -- make -- sudo make install
<LINKSWORD2> Firefishe: Can I send you the site link to the file I'm trying to install?
<LINKSWORD2> Bonus: It's a free game.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: If it's one line, go ahead and paste it here, but if the url is long, I'd use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<LINKSWORD2> http://www.wz2100.net
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: Looks intersting, but I can't download a 57mb file on this connection.  Too large.  Can you find the INSTALL file, copy the entire text of that, and paste it pastbin.ubuntu.com for me?
<Firefishe> that should be:  pastebin.ubuntu.com  (can't type tonight)
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure, but I can look around.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: it'll be in the top-level directory if it's anywhere
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: I mean, it should be
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: also, as it's a game, it may be built differently than the usual methods.  I build kvirc (and irc client) from svn checkout, and it uses cmake, as an example.  It's similar to a normal build process, but it requires a few more packages to work.
<Firefishe> and-an
<Firefishe> an=an
<Firefishe> sheesh...never mind
<LINKSWORD2> Folders: Build_tools, data, doc, icons, lib, m4, macosx, pkg, po, src, win32.
<Firefishe> no text files?
<Firefishe> go to a terminal, cd into the directory, and type:  ls
<Firefishe> list the top-level directory in the terminal window...there should be someting that says INSTALL (if it's there)
<Firefishe> all caps
<LINKSWORD2> Ok, I don't know Linux well enough.
<LINKSWORD2> What do I need to type to get there?
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: Are you in kde?
<LINKSWORD2> The Konsole terminal is open.
<Firefishe> you should be in your /home/username directory (where username is your user name)
<Firefishe> do you know where the tar.gz file was downloaded to?
<LINKSWORD2> I saved it to the download folder in my personal directory.
<Firefishe> did you extract it yet?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes. Into a subfolder in the download folder.
<LINKSWORD2> Or is that a bad idea?
<Firefishe> no, that'll keep it out of the way
<Firefishe> I usually use a directory called Downloads
<Firefishe> I extract all compiling data there
<Firefishe> just cd to where the extracted directory is
<LINKSWORD2> Ok.
<Firefishe> for example:   $ cd Downloads/wargames/directoryinquestion
<LINKSWORD2> Konsole: $ command not found
<Firefishe> press the UP ARROW once, and look at the command you just did
<Firefishe> check for errors
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> You spaced between $ cd
<LINKSWORD2> $ and cd
<Firefishe> $ is just a reference for the command prompt
<Firefishe> it may look different on your system
<LINKSWORD2> So I don't need that, then...
<Firefishe> I'll just type in the command syntax and forget the other stuff
<wildgoose> ahh LINKSWORD2, always good for a laugh
<Firefishe> cd Downloads/wargames/directoryinquestion
<Firefishe> or whatever you named it, of course :)
<LINKSWORD2> Here's what I have.... cd/Downloads/warzone2100-2.3.8
<Firefishe> okay
<Firefishe> type:  clear
<Firefishe> then list the directory contents with:  ls
<LINKSWORD2> CLEAR!
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> OK
<Firefishe> lower case you nit ;)
<Firefishe> is there a file with the name of:  INSTALL (all upper case)
<Firefishe> ?
<LINKSWORD2> No.
<Firefishe> okay, then we have to do some digging.
<LINKSWORD2> I have an autogen-sh listed, but it is not in caps.
<Firefishe> autogen.....ah
<LINKSWORD2> hang on.
<Firefishe> try:   ./configure
<LINKSWORD2> I have autogen.sh as well as install-sh
<Firefishe> tell me if it does anything
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: what was that for?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm about to copy the results of the ./configure
<Firefishe> okay...so ./configure did do something?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, it generated a LOT of text.
<Firefishe> yes, it does
<Unit193> You know it's in the repo? And you can get that version from getdeb... (But it's good to learn this)
<Firefishe> Unit193: That's always good if there's a package :)
<LINKSWORD2> Firefishe:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/627117/
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: How long have you been using kubuntu.  Also, if I might inquire, what version are you using?
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: you need, first of all, to install bison.  You may do this quickly by typing this:  sudo apt-get install bison
<LINKSWORD2> I've been using Kubuntu for a couple months.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: one other thing, too, sometimes you may get the libraries for something, but you need the -dev file for building.  So, something like bison-dev is often how that is listed.
<LINKSWORD2> By the way, I'm using 11.04 / Natty.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: Here's a trick that will save you a hell of a lot of time when using apt-get on the command line:  Let's say you want bison.  type:  sudo apt-get install bison  (however, don't hit ENTER first.  Instead, hit TAB once or twice (usually takes two for me); what you will have is a list of what apt has listed that is available for download.)
<LINKSWORD2> Oh?
<Firefishe> yes....shortcuts like this will save you hours of wondering what's in the repository list
<LINKSWORD2> .... WHOA! What the monkey?!
<Firefishe> anything with the word bison in it should be listed.
<LINKSWORD2> bison++ bisonc++ bisonc++-doc bison-doc
<Firefishe> and, if there is something called, for example, bison-dev, make sure you also include it.  (I'm in natty live  dvd right now, so I won't have it available for me
<Firefishe> try the command with just the word 'bison' (minus quotes)
<Firefishe> ie, sudo apt-get install bison
<LINKSWORD2> OK, doing that.
<LINKSWORD2> Installed.
<Firefishe> okay, go back to the build directory
<LINKSWORD2> ok
<Firefishe> and do ./configure again
<Firefishe> watch the output, and if there is an error, do the pastebin thing again
<Firefishe> did you install build-essential?
<Firefishe> guess so if it's doing the configure okay
<LINKSWORD2> configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<LINKSWORD2> is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
<LINKSWORD2> path to pkg-config.
 * LINKSWORD2 shoots self
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: no, don't do that, wait until the game ;) hee
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<Firefishe> try this:   sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<LINKSWORD2> All righ5t.
<Firefishe> this is how you compile software from source, the easy way ;) hee
<Firefishe> your mileage may vary
<LINKSWORD2> Display all 33549 possibilities? (y or n)
<LINKSWORD2> ..... :o
<LINKSWORD2> You call this the easy way?
<Tm_T> LINKSWORD2: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" without quotes
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: You there, mate?
<Tm_T> to get basic tools for compiling installed
<LINKSWORD2> Tm_T: Already did that.
<Tm_T> ah, didn't notice (:
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: hold on
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: It should be:  sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<Firefishe> just that
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: I'm testing natty...  not too bad.  I like it so far.
<LINKSWORD2> Damn it.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: now what
<LINKSWORD2> Now it's looking for something called SDL.
<Firefishe> 'nother error?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: please paste the output, as always ;)
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: also, if you want to clear your entire buffer in Konsole, you can do this:  CTRL-SHIFT-X
<LINKSWORD2> OK
<Firefishe> does one more step then clear does
<Firefishe> clear just clears the window and puts the prompt at the top.  The above command clears the entire buffer
<Firefishe> useful when doing lots of output
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> I think I need to keep pastebin open in the background....
<Firefishe> LINKSWORD2: I usually do when troubleshooting in chan
<LINKSWORD2> Firefishe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627125/
<LINKSWORD2> Firefishe: Permission to /query?
<Firefishe> ya, sure
<LINKSWORD2> Damn connection....
<LINKSWORD2> .... So freenode is net-splitting again. Epic fail.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Don't you dare kick me.
 * wildgoose kicks LINKSWORD2 in the pants
 * LINKSWORD2 shoots wildgoose in the head with a Glock 9mm.
<Tm_T> please, behave
<Unit193> Maybe in -offtopic
<liquidat> Hm, how is the state of kdepim and kmail2, given that KDE 4.6.4 is supposed to come along with these...?
<Guest52992> Hello anybody
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings to all who have recently joined....
<LINKSWORD2> It seems that freenode is on the fritz again....
<lokifacio> Hi
<lokifacio> does someone know about creating/managing ubuntu repositories?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... Hang on.
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> lokifacio: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<LINKSWORD2> I'm having problems with a custom stylesheet.
<lokifacio> thanks
<lokifacio> indeed I've already created one, but my question was where to locate packages for different distributions (i.e. gutsy, natty...)
<LINKSWORD2> I think I fixed it...
<lokifacio> I haven't check that debian howto, so I will check that
<LINKSWORD2> There we go.
<LINKSWORD2> *Sigh.*
<LINKSWORD2> I can't stay awake.
<DeltaEpsilon> is there anything similar to Adobe illustrator for kde/linux?
<nailbar> I'm having serous rendering issues with Firefox4 in Kubuntu, even on a clean installation.
<nailbar> Many Wikipedia entries are displayed incorrectly (huge empty space and a mile-long scrollbar).
<nailbar> View page source doesn't show DOCTYPE or HTML comments unless Syntax highlighting is turned off.
<nailbar> Is this hardware related or is anyone else having the same thing?
<nailbar> The only thing I did after I installed Kubuntu was apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install firefox
<nailbar> However the firefox on the live-cd did not seem to have these problems
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> does KDE PIM 4.6.0 packaging is planned ?
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> i hace a 1.5TB hd with ntfs.. if i connect it to my maschine, latest kubuntu, i only see a 500gb hd.. and not the correct partitions.. any hint how to get the whle 1.5tb?
<PasNox> noaXess: strange i can see my 640gb partition without problems
<PasNox> which is ntfs
<noaXess> PasNox: hm... don't know why..
<noaXess> wait..
<noaXess> i try find out something with testdisk.. analysing ;)..
<PasNox> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<jmut> hi folks. I am using kubuntu. But I really really like to get rid of those useless screens on startup. I want to see what is actually going on..console etc. Both on startup + shutdown...regardless if fschk is running or just regular startup. Is there easy way to fix that
<Magnusson> jmut>escape during boot didnt work?
<jmut> Magnusson: hm. I think I tried this once but I guess I will give another shot at it
<jmut> Magnusson: is there more permenant way?
<Magnusson> lol not that i'm immediately aware of. ironically i've spent the last month TRYING to get those screens to show
<kubu2> want to see grub? Shift will show it
<jmut> will experiement a bit. thanks
<kubu2> IIRC there is a HIDDEN parameter you can turn on|off in grub
<BATi> Magnusson: you want to see boot progress? remove "splash" from kernel cmdline or change it to "nosplash"
<Magnusson> BATi>nah, my problem is that i constantly have "input signal out of range" during boot =\
<Magnusson> been trying to get rid of that forever
<PasNox> KDE PIM 4.6.0 being packaged  ??
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm, did you tried to fiddle with "GRUB_GFXMODE", "GRUB_TERMINAL" and "GRUB_CMDLINE_*" in /etc/default/grub? some vga param to kernel should fix that...
<Magnusson> BATi>yeah i've messed around with that a ton, not sure if it was done correctly but yep done those
<Magnusson> lemme see what they say atm
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm... nosplash and disabling vga console in kernel params should do the trick... and not forgetting to run update-grub :)
<Magnusson> BATi>http://pastebin.com/seMfNMNp
<Magnusson> is my current
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm, try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash vga=normal nomodeset"
<aperson> anyone know the shortcut for the compose key?
<BATi> Magnusson: if that helps, you can try to reenable "splash" for you to see plymouth splash during boot
<Magnusson> hrm hope so, i'd like to get both burg and plymouth working
<aperson> if we're talking getting the splash to work properly, all I had to do was set the resolution in my /etc/default/grub
<aperson> to my screens resolution
<Magnusson> aperson>that's what i did :(
<aperson> assuming you ran update-grub as well?
<aperson> GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024 < was mine
<Magnusson> yep, ran update-grub(burg)
<Kaelo> Anyone able to help? Can't get my wireless working, and yes I've tried following the help page for it.
<Kaelo> Make work :|
<BATi> Magnusson: I think that real problem lies somewhere in "video" parameter settings, but I am no framebuffer guru, I've always escaped with setting something like "vga=0x314" at most :)
<Magnusson> BATi>heh yeah it can be a real pain in the arse. the things i do for stuff that looks pretty. ironically it worked just fine at one point
<OpenSorce> 10.x how do I change the default sound output device if I have more than one? The old "asoundconf" trick no longer works
<OpenSorce> 10.04LTS to be exact
<BATi> Magnusson: well, so just try to remember what happened when it stopped working :) /me ducks and runs :)
<Magnusson> BATi>lol it stopped a month or so ago, Lord only knows
<Magnusson> BATi>well, actually it was when i was trying an updater for burg. however i've since formatted and reinstalled my linux partition so that should've nuked any settings =\
<BATi> Magnusson: worst case scenario 'cause He does not talk :)))
<Magnusson> lol too true, took me a sec to get what you meant
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm... that's why I stick to GRUB until all BURG packaging/config problems are solved...
<Magnusson> yeah suppose that would've been best :( bu like i said, shiny things make me do crazy stuff
<BATi> Magnusson: I know what you are talking about... nuked my systems too many times by going "oooh, shiny, lemme touch it... oops, where did I put those backups?"
<Magnusson> BATi>haha
<Magnusson> BATi>though, it would seem to me that it should be system independent. i mean i think the "input signal out of range" occurs before any sort of system files are touched since it's during boot no?
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm, apparently, the initrd kernel is loaded and video mode switched to something your monitor does not like, bootloader switches only it's own resolution (thats what GRUB_GFXMODE  and GRUB_TERMINAL is used for)
<OpenSorce> Any help? 10.04 how do I change the default sound output device if I have more than one? The old "asoundconf" trick no longer works
<DarthFrog> OpenSorce: Install padevchooser and use it.
<OpenSorce> It is installed, it doesn't run... does it need root?
<Magnusson> BATi>hm you might be onto something new for me there with the initrd, where could i check that
<DarthFrog> OpenSorce: It's probably running.  Have a look at your SysTray for the icon, on my system it's an icon of a blank page.
<OpenSorce> Ah... there it is! And instead of letting me select from a list it wants me to type in the device name. How archaic.
<OpenSorce> I thought Kubuntu would be easier for my kids.... maybe teaching them the Gnome desktop would be better
<BATi> Magnusson: well, initrd only contains boot kernel, set of modules needed to boot (hdd controller drivers most notably) and simple script which changes root to your root partition and runs init.... but it can contain vga modules aswell...
<Magnusson> BATi>grrr. as usual nvidia is the death of me
<OpenSorce> In any case DarthFrog, thanks for your help :-)
<DarthFrog> OpenSorce: Hmm, never saw that on my system.  I wonder if you need paprefs and pavucontrol installed also.
<OpenSorce> I could try that...
<OpenSorce> I have pavucontrol....
<Magnusson> BATi>cause i'm pretty sure i set everything i could to 1680x1050 (my monitor's native res)  ...unless somehow it's a frequency problem, which i have no idea how to set
<OpenSorce> I have them both actually
<OpenSorce> When I click padevchooser and then default sink it says default and then other when I choose other it asks me to type it in
<OpenSorce> Of course I could write the kids a script to switch it I suppose... assuming Pulse will accept CLI commands
<BATi> Magnusson: well, better strugling with nvidia than i915 in my notebook :) and for frequency... maybe initrd kernel translates resolution with bad timing, you can always try with 640x480,800x600 or something like that, and if that works, then it's either fbcons fault or missing  f.ex. nvidia module...
<Magnusson> BATi>i might be willing to trade with ya lol. nvidia's drivers made my transisters literally explode so i have to run an overclock utility to underclock my card so it won't overheat and crash
<DarthFrog> OpenSorce: All I can say is that I've not seen that behaviour.  My devices were detected and I could select between them.
<OpenSorce> Hmmm... odd indeed. Good to know it's not designed that way. It shows the different devices other places....
<OpenSorce> For instance the PulseAudio Manager shows both devices....
<BATi> Magnusson: oops that's definitely not friendly... but I've heard that nvidia cards have less problems than ati cards under linux...
<Magnusson> BATi>yeah so have i sadly. everything i read says nvidia's the way to go
<BATi> Magnusson: well, but for what I understand, there is a bit mess in nvidia drivers land - open source drivers, nvidia's drivers, some versions work with this some with that... at least that scrap of silicon called by intel a graphics card have consistent driver policy - almost nothing works :)
<Magnusson> lol, consistency is best
<BATi> Magnusson: anyway - my advice to your problem is like this - try standard VGA resolution of 640x480, if it does work, it will give you at least starting point to start messing with framebuffer...
<Magnusson> BATi>yeah i'll start there and work my way up. not a bad idea. hmm though will that only affect grub/burg or will i need to change plymouth's settings somewhere else as well?
<BATi> Magnusson: hmm, should be enough... plymouth should select the right splash image size depending on framebuffer resolution...
<Magnusson> BATi>killer, ty much :D
<BATi> Magnusson: np :) but keep in mind that I said "should" not "will" :) better lemme check...
<Magnusson> lol
<Magnusson> BATi>such is the life of hacking configuration files
<jimmy51_> when making a custom livecd, how can you set up a script to run on boot interactively? (as in... not an init daemon)
<BATi> Magnusson: life would be boring without it :))) BTW: based on what is in /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo it seems that plymouth scales the image depending on resolution...
<Magnusson> BATi>good good, that should make things simpler :)
<BATi> Magnusson: in fact there is a plymouth script which computes right positions for "progress" sprites... shiny 8)
<Magnusson> BATi>lol shhhh you foul tempter!
<BATi> Magnusson: :DD
<Xel`lotath> Ok, so just post my issue/question, right?
<Xel`lotath> I always feel like I'm getting it wrong
<Xel`lotath> so.. by issue is one that has happened before.  I try to boot, and it gets a short ways into the boot process then I get kicked to ash, with a message saying that bootreg was not found.  If I remember right I need to load a boot-disk, and fsck my HDD with that desktop.  problem is, I forget all the steps
<Xel`lotath> I think I need to unmount srd0, or something like that?
<Xel`lotath> or src0?
 * Xel`lotath takes a number and sits in the waiting room, wonering how good the magazine selection is...
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm trying to set up two profiles in konsole, one light on dark the other reversed.  I'd like them to switch the COLORFGBG env variable so that when I start vim, the background color is correctly detected.  But the environment doesn't change when switching between profiles.
<Combatjuan> So a.) Is the environment meant to change according to the environment in the profile or is that just used for initially setting up? and b.) Is there just a generally better way to do this?
<Xel`lotath> if it were my luck, it would be both XD
<Combatjuan> It would also be super awesome if I could get the profile to automatically change when I ssh into certain boxes, but I suspect that's asking too much.
<Xel`lotath> you wouldn't happen to know the steps to fsck-ing my HDD from a boot disk, would ya?
<Combatjuan> Xel`lotath: Like the kubuntu live disk?  You should be able to boot with that and just run fsck.
<Xel`lotath> don't I need to umount src0 or srd0 or something?
<Xel`lotath> that
<Xel`lotath> that's where I'm unsure
<Xel`lotath> that and the fsck options I might need to refind bootreg.
<Combatjuan> Xel`lotath: I hate to be the guy who breaks your disks.  I don't think that you have to be unmounted or mounted read only just to check the disk.
<phoenixlzx> Good news!for who using NVIDIA Optimus:  https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Xel`lotath> ok.. and is it src0?
<Combatjuan> Xel`lotath: sudo fdisk -l to list devices and paritions
<Xel`lotath> ah..
<Combatjuan> phoenixlzx: I have a device with optimus.  What is the good news that I'm looking at?
<Xel`lotath> why is it always so easy, yet so impossible to remember?
<Combatjuan> Does bumblebee has automatic switching support now?
<Xel`lotath> well.. I'll give it a shot, thanks for the advice!
<Combatjuan> Xel`lotath: Yeah.  Commands in linux tend to optimized for efficiency and power-use rather than ease of remembering.  I appreciate the choice in optimization, but it does make learning hard.
<Xel`lotath> i find it makes it entertaining.
<amichair> does anyone know if desktop effects settings dialog is kde's or kubuntu's?
<Combatjuan> amichair: I think KDE's but I'm not sure.  And images.google.com isn't providing me any clues.  Sorry.
<amichair> Combatjuan: thanks, I'll try reporting a bug in kde, as I've found something similar enough there
<BATi> amichair: desktop effects dialog is definitely KDE's so is KWin :)
<amichair> BATi: thanks
<petete> hi
<petete> is there a way to return to the desktop while running a game fullscreen like with the menu key on windows?
<zkriesse_> Hmm, I forgot that key...
<zkriesse_> I know there's a way to do it, cause I did once :P
<petete> i'm trying to use global shortcuts, but they seem to be parsed by the game
<petete> i'm playing crawl, btw
<zkriesse_> Hmm
<zkriesse_> Dangit wish I could remember how I did that!
<amichair> I'm not sure if it's a bug or me - can someone help me figure out how to filter out *.*~ (kate backup files) from desktop view in desktop settings?
<amichair> hmmm... I think the file name pattern filter just doesn't do anything
<BATi> amichair: you mean folder view desktop?
<petete> rigth click -> preferences -> filter -> hide blabla -> on pattern put *~
<petete> the ui is a bit shitty
<petete> doesn't work as espected
<petete> expected
<BATi> gee, I love my dog... I really do... when he is not near my network connection...
<amichair> petete: how does it work? anything I write in the file name pattern doesn't seem to do anything
<amichair> I can't get it to exclude anything, not even an exact filename match
<petete> it works here
<petete> after accepting the config
<amichair> I select 'hide files matching', write domains.txt in the pattern, deselect all other stuff, and apply - and the file 'domains.txt' still appears on the desktop
<amichair> (*.txt or *.* or * don't do anything either)
<petete> don't deselect all that stuff
<petete> i think the hiding only works on the mimetypes you select
<amichair> petete: ?
<amichair> petete: how does that work?
<petete> put in the patterns you want to hide and select all
<amichair> petete: if I select e.g. 'all files', still nothing happens
<amichair> petete: ah, now I'm getting somewhere. I don't understand it, but it's doing something :-)
<petete> good :)
<amichair> maybe my intuition is bad, but I understood that you can either type your own patterns, or check them off a fixed preset list
<petete> i though so too
<amichair> now it seems that neither the pattern nor the list do this,
<amichair> but only their cross section is selected
<amichair> very strange to me
<amichair> is that a bug? maybe usability bug? or is it just me?
<petete> but i think the pattern only searches for the files based on the mimetypes selected below
<amichair> petete: what's more confusing, is that the list doesn't mention or show mime types anywhere. it shows file mask patterns too.
<petete> for ex. "hide" - "*" - "ODT document" selected will hide all .odt files, but not all files
<petete> yes, looks like an usability bug
<petete> also you can't set several filters
<petete> well you can, but then it's unnecessarily complex
<petete> for ex. "show" - no pattern - all selected will not show any file
<petete> for ex. "show" - * - all selected will show the files
<amichair> petete: I added a comment to kde bug #266668, maybe it'll get fixed sometime
<ubottu> KDE bug 266668 in widget-folderview "Filter for hiding files doesn't work" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266668
<amichair> petete: but for now I have it doing what I want, so it's ok - thanks :-)
<amichair> on to the next bug: resetting to defaults on some system settings doesn't really revert to the default (kubuntu) settings - e.g. some appearance settings, fonts, themes, etc. Is this a kde bug or a kubuntu bug?
<amichair> I just realized it may be reverting to kde defaults rather than kubuntu defaults, which would make it a kubuntu bug. But then again, it might really be a kde bug where it just doesn't work.
<Kaelo-Laptop> Anyone able to help with this? Trying to install Python3.1 and it returns an error. Here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627469/
<BitOperator> Hello, does anyone know which effect to shut off to remove the blue glow around the active window ?
<goodtime> change your theme
<BitOperator> I enjoy the air theme I just dont like the glowing
<goodtime> try to change your border in your themes
<BitOperator> Thanks, will have a look
<goodtime> yeah that should do it
<BitOperator> yes indeed, was the window glow
<BitOperator> KDE is very nice.
<jimmy51_> when making a custom livecd, how can you set up a script to run on boot interactively? (as in... not an init daemon)
<jimmy51_> i'm chroot'd into my mounted filesystem on the livecd and see no profiles under /home.  it makes me think the profile is created on startup.
<jimmy51_> is there an "All Users" equivalent in Kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> (like windows all users desktop folder, any shortcut in it is seen on all users desktops?)
<mfraz74> I don't think there is
<jimmy51_> hmm
<jimmy51_> i'm striking out here on user environment customization on my custom live cd
<c2tarun> anyone here using ubuntu and kubuntu on same kernel?
<jimmy51_> Found it!
<DeltaEpsilon> is QT bought by Nokia?
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: qt is community
<Peace-> qt is gpl and lgpl licensed
<jimmy51_> can this be modifed to launch whatever command i want?  http://people.canonical.com/~mvo/bzr/espresso--mvo/desktop/ubiquity-kdeui.desktop
<jimmy51_> how do i make a desktop entry to run a bash script?
<jimmy51_> especially when the script requires sudo
<BitOperator> jimmy51_:  What do you mean by desktop entry ?
<jimmy51_> BitOperator: a "shortcut" in the Desktop panel.
<jimmy51_> BitOperator: i think i might have figured out the problem.... i had to check the "run in terminal" box on the properties of the shortcut
<BitOperator> ok, cool.
<jimmy51_> now the trick is to get it embedded in my livecd
<jimmy51_> :)
<BitOperator> No idea how to make that work.
<LINKSWORD2> I seem to have screwed up Quassel a bit. Any idea how to restore its default settings?
<jimmy51_> BitOperator: i found the "Install Kubuntu 11.04" .desktop file in the /usr/share/application/kde4 directory.
<manowar> Hello and good evening @ all. I have a small question: On my Archlinux running KDE 4.6.3 i saw that oxygen icons changed (folders in dolphin). My Kubuntu (KDE 4.6.4) still has the "old" oxygen icons. Have i overlooked anything?
<jimmy51_> i'm just goign to edit it to launch what i want.  i see a scripts/10adduser that creates the livecd user.  it has a section that sed's the version number but otherwise doesn't touch the file.  i'll leave that as-is as well.
<BitOperator> nice hack, sounds like it would work
<jimmy51_> BitOperator: i hope it does :)
<jimmy51_> is there no such thing as kdesu anymore?
<jimmy51_> how do i launch dolphin with root priv?
<jimmy51_> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh. I need to fix Quassel.
<LINKSWORD2> Tm_T: Hello.
<LINKSWORD2> I need to delete ALL settings that have been applied to Quassel, and start over with it.
<LINKSWORD2> Anybody know how?
<sithlord48> LINKSWORD2:  rm ~/.kde/share/config/quasselrc
<BlaXpirit> wouldn't apt-get purge work?
<sithlord48> BlaXpirit:  yes but you will have to reinstall quassel afterwards.
<sithlord48> plus purge does not remove stuff in your home dir (iirc)
<BlaXpirit> oh ok.
<LINKSWORD2> That didn't work... :/
<LINKSWORD2> lcb!
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: heya:)
<LINKSWORD2> I could use your help, man... :/
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: i have a problem.
<LINKSWORD2> .... Oh, no...
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: the problem is i don't have any problem today, besides that one.
<LINKSWORD2> .... WTF?
<lcb> oops... philosophy. wrong chan
<lcb> lol
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: how can i help helping?
<LINKSWORD2> I may have to send you a screenshot... Not sure yet.
<LINKSWORD2> But quassel is not showing who is sending which line of text...
<LINKSWORD2> I think it is borked.... :o
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: screnshoot it
<lcb> text thingy or graphic?
<LINKSWORD2> ...What?
<lcb> the screenshot is from text or pic
<lcb> picture/graphic
<LINKSWORD2> I'll just show you.
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lcb> ahh ok
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: so let me have handy my backup machine
 * lcb believes LINKSWORD2 is going to make his machine to implode
<LINKSWORD2> I just might.... lol
<lcb> hehehe
<LINKSWORD2> lcb, can I use /query with you?
<lcb> sure
<lcb> working well now, LINKSWORD2?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<lcb> good
<xboxowns> Hey guys
<xboxowns> how do you execute an sh script file?
<shepherd> My panel is not getting any transparency at all, I have kwin effects enabled, can someone help me
<BATi> xboxowns: preferably by axe :))) try "bash script.sh"
<xboxowns> It failed though
<xboxowns> Error the script was directly 'called'
<xboxowns> Use either /absolute_path/launch_pcsx2_linux.sh or ./relative_path/launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<BATi> xboxowns: use absolute or relative path, then :)
<xboxowns> Is it like that exactly?
<xboxowns> do I type /absolute_path
<xboxowns> or how do I type the absolute path
<BATi> xboxowns: nope... they mean something like /home/xboxowns/blah/blah/script.sh... depends where is the script living
<xboxowns> bash /home/fahedaldaye/Downloads/pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux/launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<xboxowns> it failed it says no such directory exist and it actually exist
<BATi> xboxowns: who says it? bash or script?
<uberfrau> okay guys! super clutch major emergency: I have to be packed to move somewhere in 1 hour, and I need to get my wireless adapter to work so I have internet so I can work on programming at the new place ;o
<xboxowns> what do you mean?
<BATi> uberfrau: I think nobody will pack your stuff for you :) what seems to be a problem?
<uberfrau> BATi: i can do that, i'm a minimalist so it isn't a ton of stuff...my wireless adapter is a Linksys AE1000, and my OS is Kubuntu 10.10, I have no idea how to troubleshoot for it or anything
<uberfrau> *Cisco Linksys AE1000
<uberfrau> came out July last year I believe
<BATi> xboxowns: if the error is from the bash command or script itself...
<xboxowns> I don't know
<xboxowns> I don't know how to tell if it is from command or script
<xboxowns> but all I wangted is to try to run the PS 2 emulator for linux
<BATi> uberfrau: yes October 2010, it does not connect?
<xboxowns> but when I double click the icon nothing happens
<xboxowns> it acts like it is loading and then nothing happens
<xboxowns> so I was wondering if I need this script
<xboxowns> and it looks like I do...so I need to know how to run this script
<uberfrau> ._.?
<xboxowns> I thought running scripts are easy in linux...no?
<BATi> xboxowns: I said, open konsole a run it with bash
<xboxowns> konsole is open
<xboxowns> i.e the black screen with a flashing cursor awaiting my commands with great anticipation..that console
<BATi> uberfrau: I've asked, where is the problem? no cannot connect?
<xboxowns> I type bash name of file
<xboxowns> and I am here
<uberfrau> BaTi: i tried getting it to work, so i had no connection
<uberfrau> it doesn't even recognise it as a device
<BATi> xboxowns: okay does the script have exec bit set? veryfy it with "ls -l ...Downloads/pcsx2.../
<BATi> uberfrau: okay, does at least kernel "see" it in dmesg?
<uberfrau> BATi: i don't know much about linux, i switched to avoid issues between Ruby and Windows ;/
<xboxowns> -rwxr-xr-x 1 fahedaldaye fahedaldaye 1044 2011-04-25 10:36 launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<BATi> uberfrau: okay, but you can work with a shell, isn't it? try running "dmesg" from commadline and see if it mentions this card...
<uberfrau> k, sec
<BATi> xboxowns: right... so try "cd /home/fahedaldaye/Downloads/pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594-linux/" and then "./launch_pcsx2_linux.sh"
<uberfrau> BATi: at the end of the output?
<xboxowns> it says permission denied
<xboxowns> there was a command like something i
<xboxowns> or something like that then after that I can enter my password and have permission granted
<xboxowns> was it sl?
<xboxowns> sn?
<uberfrau> http://www.pastie.org/private/x6kr4c5kbdi6sapubjfyvq the last 11 lines of dmesg, i assume that it's what is important since the wireless adapter is USB
<xboxowns> I keep getting permission denied :(
<uberfrau> BANi: i found a step by step thing, but would have to do it in 15 minutes, can you possibly help? i'll love you forever >.>
<xboxowns> How do I access the password permission
<xboxowns> to grand access?
<uberfrau> uh, root?
<xboxowns> yes
<xboxowns> I am in root
<xboxowns> now
<xboxowns> is it sudo?
<xboxowns> what do I do in sudo to allow me to enter password to grand access?
<BATi> uberfrau: uh... I'll try... doest ifconfig -a or iwconfig list the card?
<uberfrau> BATi: here ;o : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455649 last post on the page
<xboxowns> Phewy, forget the script
<xboxowns> thanks guys anyways
<xboxowns> talk to you later
<uberfrau> buhbye
<uberfrau> i see the card with lsusb ;o
<BATi> uberfrau: heh, I've found same howto...
<uberfrau> BATi: ^_^
<uberfrau> so now what, that i see it?
<BATi> uberfrau: so you followed the steps?
<uberfrau> i've just done 1 :S
<BATi> uberfrau: jeebus :) and why you didn't continue you would be done by now :)
<uberfrau> loool
<uberfrau> i still have about 15 minutes :S
<uberfrau> just tell me what to do, if it's possible
<uberfrau> if not i understand D:
<BATi> uberfrau: use this one http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/dphdy/so_my_wireless_card_broke_with_ubuntu_1010/ it is 10.10 specific...
<uberfrau> BATi: i don't think i have time D:
<uberfrau> i downloaded that driver though >>>
<uberfrau> *>_>
<BATi> uberfrau: I cannot freeze time :) if you have 10 steps 2-4 minutes each, neither me can stuff it in 15 mins...
<uberfrau> looool
<uberfrau> :\
<uberfrau> i'll hook my computer in on the floor, and come on here to try to solve it, k?
<BATi> uberfrau: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=244215 this is best I've found
<BATi> uberfrau: if you give me more than 15 minutes, yes :)
<uberfrau> okay
<uberfrau> i'll be on later then, after the move
<uberfrau> i need to get this to work because i'll be in the basement
<uberfrau> a wire would be an inconvenience to everyone else
<uberfrau> since i have downloaded that driver, could i try those instructions without a connection?
<BATi> uberfrau: well, you can try it, but you will maybe need few more packages, I cannot tell at this stage...
<BATi> uberfrau: definitely check gcc, make and kernel-devel
<uberfrau> updating the function names part will be confusing >_>
<uberfrau> never done that beforeee
<BATi> uberfrau: fedoraforum link have it even with sed commandlines, just copy and paste...
<uberfrau> mmm
<BATi> uberfrau: install dkms, gcc, make while you are "on cable"
<uberfrau> BATi: not seeing where that is :S
<uberfrau> and F3 is not finding it for me >_>
<BATi> uberfrau: where is what?
<uberfrau> those items
<BATi> uberfrau: oh... run in konsole "sudo apt-get install dkms gcc make"
<uberfrau> BATi: already had them :)
<uberfrau> anything else?
<BATi> uberfrau: linux-headers-generic linux-libc-dev ... that should be sufficient
<BATi> uberfrau: heh, you can install linux-source to have something nice to read before sleep :)
<zzillezz> kubuntu website is down ?
<uberfrau> BATi: lolno
<uberfrau> buhbye
<BATi> uberfrau: uh? 8-O
<zzillezz> i only see a white page with 'ok'
<BATi> zzillezz: it works now...
<zzillezz> ok thx
<areichman> is anybody here familiar with using manipulating xml in javascript? I'm having some issues in chromium using nodeValue
#kubuntu 2011-06-16
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<uberfrau> BATi: ready? :)
 * uberfrau shakes BATi
<uberfrau> ;D
<BATi> uberfrau: here... fallen asleep
<BATi> uberfrau: 2 AM here :) so, any luck?
<uberfrau> BATi: i just put my computer together on the floor :)
<uberfrau> BATi: `sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' doesn't show the product info >.<
<BATi> uberfrau: oh, okay so let's continue...
<uberfrau> ^_^
<BATi> uberfrau: in which stage you are? already compiled module?
<uberfrau> lolno
<uberfrau> you're overestimating my knowledge by a couple of orders of magnitude
<BATi> uberfrau: oh, i see :) lsusb with wireless stick plugged in should give similiar result...
<uberfrau> oh, i did that before, but did not record the results, will do again, sec
<uberfrau> BATi: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT2870]
<BATi> uberfrau: great - same vendor and product id as in howto (13b1:002f)
<uberfrau> BATi: mhmm
<BATi> uberfrau: lets check if the module is not present already - "ifconfig ra0"
<uberfrau> BATi: ra0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<BATi> uberfrau: right... so let's download driver sources - "?t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpNeEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa05qVTFOREF6TURNME55NWllakk5UFQweU1ERXdYekV5TVRWZlVsUXpOVGN5WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5Mk1pNDFMakF1TUM1RVVFOD1D'"
<BATi> eh
<BATi> uberfrau: wget -O ~/Download/RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2 'http://www.ralinktech.com/download.php?t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpNeEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa05qVTFOREF6TURNME55NWllakk5UFQweU1ERXdYekV5TVRWZlVsUXpOVGN5WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5Mk1pNDFMakF1TUM1RVVFOD1D'
<uberfrau> BATi: i already downloaded "Ralink_RT3572USB_drv2400.zip" earlier
<uberfrau> should i do that command, or is what I downloaded okay?
<BATi> uberfrau: you need THIS one... trust me...
<uberfrau> okay
<BATi> uberfrau: after it downloads, unpack it and enter directory - "tar -C ~/Download/ -xf ~/Download/RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2" "cd ~/Download/2010_1215_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO/"
<uberfrau> BATi: i entered the above above and it returned: /home/sophia/Download/RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2: No such file or directory
<BATi> uberfrau: did you execute "wget" commandline?
<uberfrau> sophia@sophia-EP45-UD3R:~/Downloads$ wget -O ~/Download/RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2 'http://www.ralinktech.com/download.php?t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpNeEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa05qVTFOREF6TURNME55NWllakk5UFQweU1ERXdYekV5TVRWZlVsUXpOVGN5WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5Mk1pNDFMakF1TUM1RVVFOD1D'
<uberfrau> should i be doing it in home instead? >_>
<uberfrau> i was already in Downloads because of the one driver file i downloaded
<BATi> uberfrau: well it should not matter, but directory /home/sophia/Download (notice missing "s") should exist, or change it in wget commandline
<uberfrau> o.O
<uberfrau> add an s then, k, sec
<uberfrau> BATi: okay, now.. unpacking_it == extraction with Ark?
<BATi> uberfrau: better stay in commandline - "cd ~/Downloads" "tar -xf RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2"
<uberfrau> err
<uberfrau> it does a readline prompt
<uberfrau> oh
<uberfrau> you meant to quote them to separate them as commands
<BATi> uberfrau: I mean first cd into Downloads, then unpack with tar -xf ....
<uberfrau> yes
<uberfrau> but
<uberfrau> tar: This does not look like a tar archive; bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.;tar: Child returned status 2;tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<BATi> uberfrau: uh... found the problem - ratech moved the file somewhere elsewhere, so what you have is file with "ERROR: File not found." in it :) lemme find the right URL...
<uberfrau> BATi: okay, thank you. sorry i'm so incompetent at linux stuff, i won't be soon, taking an intro to UNIX class starting in 5 days >_>
<BATi> uberfrau: no problem... this one was my mistake, not checking file beforehand...
<BATi> uberfrau: okay... URL is http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXhMekEwTHpJM0wyUnZkMjVzYjJGa056RXhOamcyTXpRMk9DNWllakk5UFQweU1ERXhYekEwTWpkZlVsUXpOVGN5WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5Mk1pNDFMakF1TUM1RVVFOD1D  ... you need to download it manually into your "Downloads" folder 'cause ralinktech added a licence acceptance...
<uberfrau> k, downloading
<uberfrau> internet speeds here are not impressive lol, 80 kbps download
<uberfrau> i'll have to download some music so i'm not streaming it
<uberfrau> i immediately tried the same tar command as above but it returned the same error message
<BATi> uberfrau: :))) nevermind... after it downloads, back to commandline, cd into Downloads na better verify if file is there by "ls -la"... you should have file 2011_0427_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2 there
<BATi> na = and
<uberfrau> 2011_0427_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0 yesh
<BATi> uberfrau: hoooray! :) so "tar -xf 2011_0427_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO.bz2"
<BATi> uberfrau: "cd 2011_0427_RT3572_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.0.DPO"
<uberfrau> BATi: okay, now what, i'm in that directory
<BATi> uberfrau: now the real work begins :) "sed -ir -e 's/^HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=n/HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y/' -e 's/^HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=n/HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=y/' ./os/linux/config.mk"
<uberfrau> i pasted that in and hit enter, no return message for me? ;o
<BATi> uberfrau: nope, sed did the work, sed gets return message :)))
<BATi> uberfrau: "sed -ir -e 's!^#endif // RT2870 //!        {USB_DEVICE(0x13B1,0x002F)}, /* Linksys AE 1000 */\n#endif // RT2870 //!' ./common/rtusb_dev_id.c"
<uberfrau> btw, in cmdline strings, do trailing spaces or spaces in between commands matter?
<rww> no
<uberfrau> cool
<Magnusson_> lol BATi, still at it i see
<uberfrau> Magnusson_: are you from like Norway?
<BATi> uberfrau: we are gonna mess with function names: "sed -ir -e 's/\tusb_buffer_alloc/\tusb_alloc_coherent/' -e 's/\tusb_buffer_free/\tusb_free_coherent/' include/os/rt_linux.h"
<Magnusson_> uberfrau>lol i wish, i get that question an average of once every 5 mins :)
<BATi> Magnusson_: oh yeah... almost 3AM here and still alive... well, half alive :)
<uberfrau> Magnusson_: it's a very Norwegian name...
<uberfrau> or NW Germany
<uberfrau> but definitely more Scandinavian
<Magnusson_> uberfrau>yep so i was informed years ago after i'd created it hah
<Magnusson_> yep yep, i usually get asked if i'm from sweden
<uberfrau> years O_O
<uberfrau> no, Swedes have even stranger names ;D
<uberfrau> so BATi, anything else? ;d
<szal> "son" rather points to Sweden; Danish and Norwegian names are more likely to end in "sen"
<uberfrau> szal: good point
<uberfrau> but "Magnus" is very Norwegian to my ears
<BATi> uberfrau: sure - "make && sudo make install", if you pasted all sed cmdlines I sent ya :)
<uberfrau> BATi: i prefer that, it gives me output ;)
<BATi> uberfrau: well, that is sed - all quiet until sh*t happens :)))
<uberfrau> okay, the make cmd is complete...
<BATi> uberfrau: even the "sudo make install" part? no errors?
<uberfrau> BATi: i didn't see any errors, would it be at the end of output?
<BATi> uberfrau: yep... let's do a quick check - "ls -la /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/"
<uberfrau> i assume the radioactive green thing is what we want: RT2870STA.dat
<BATi> uberfrau: yeah... :) let's make sure everything works after reboot - "sudo su -c "echo -e 'alias ra0 rt3572sta\nblacklist rt2800usb' > /etc/modprobe.d/rt3572sta.conf""
<uberfrau> BATi: it gave no return value
<BATi> uberfrau: good... now check output of "lsmod", if it contains any names like rt2870sta, rt2800usb, rt2860sta, rt2x00usb, rt2x00lib, rt2870sta
<szal> sudo lsmod | grep -i rt2
<uberfrau> BATi: http://www.pastie.org/private/zzclgpculp0pvt1qldrrfa
<uberfrau> szal: that cmd returned nothing
<szal> uberfrau: iow, no such modules loaded
<BATi> uberfrau: okay... so try to load the module you've built - "sudo modprobe ra0"
<uberfrau> k, sec
<uberfrau> k, now?
<uberfrau> it gave no return value or anything, also
<BATi> uberfrau: I hope you did have the usb stick plugged in during all that messing with lsmod, did you?
<uberfrau> BATi: it's been plugged in the whole time o.o
<BATi> uberfrau: that's ok, now we can try "ifconfig ra0" again
<uberfrau> device not found -___-
<BATi> uberfrau: ok.. "sudo lsmod | grep -i rt2"
<uberfrau> i hope it's okay that i have it plugged into a USB on the front of my comp, i don't think it matters though, as the lsmod cmds and such show all USB slots
<uberfrau> sure, sec
<uberfrau> no return value
<BATi> uberfrau: ok.. "sudo lsmod | grep -i ra"
<uberfrau> snd_rawmidi            22207  1 snd_seq_midi
<uberfrau> snd_seq_device          6912  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<uberfrau> snd                    64181  11 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<uberfrau> should have stuck that in pastie, sorry
<BATi> uberfrau: right... try to unplug the stick and plug it back in...
<uberfrau> BATi: and?
<uberfrau> it gave the same return value
<uberfrau> ;s
<BATi> uberfrau: and check lsmod again...
<uberfrau> for a 'ra' item?
<BATi> uberfrau: ra and rt2
<uberfrau> ra returns the same as before, rt2 returns nothing
<uberfrau> did i do something wrong? maybe the usb was too loose? D:
<BATi> uberfrau: well, check output of dmesg if kernel sees the stick
<uberfrau> http://www.pastie.org/private/zzclgpculp0pvt1qldrrfa
<uberfrau> hopefully that is the relevant part of the message
<BATi> uberfrau: ok...  now check /var/log/kern.log
<uberfrau> just input that?
<uberfrau> because when i did...'permission denied' >.>
<htc> test
<BATi> uberfrau: eh... better with "less /var/log/kern.log" and after it loads, press "shift+g" to go to end of that file.... or use "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<szal> BATi: the End key will do for that
<uberfrau> and i'm looking for? >.<
<BATi> uberfrau: anything which contain ra0, ralinktech or rt3xxxx
<BATi> szal: jeebus, nitpicker :)
<uberfrau> http://www.pastie.org/private/zzclgpculp0pvt1qldrrfa bash errors? o.o
<BATi> uberfrau: eh, you've pasted part of that log into shell :)
<BATi> uberfrau: tail should be safer
<uberfrau> BATi: o.o?
<uberfrau> unexpected token: \n
<uberfrau> why would it care if it strips spaces and stuff, it doesn't strip \n?
<BATi> uberfrau: because for some reason you are trying to interpret a line from logfile in shell, which is generally not a good idea :)
<uberfrau> BATi: i don't understand what error i made ;s
<BATi> uberfrau: nevermind... close konsole and open a new one...
<uberfrau> k :X
<BATi> uberfrau: in clean new console do "tail /var/log/kern.log"
<uberfrau> and? >.>
<uberfrau> Jun 15 18:03:55 sophia-EP45-UD3R kernel: [ 4256.533354] rtusb init rt2870 --->
<BATi> uberfrau: hmm and lsmod still does not mention anything about rt2870?
<uberfrau> BATi: no D:
 * BATi is stumped... and using only half of brain doesn't help it...
<BATi> uberfrau: type "ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/", does it mention rt3572sta.ko?
<uberfrau> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1034411 2011-06-15 17:52 rt3572sta.ko
<BATi> uberfrau: ok... "cat /etc/modprobe.d/rt3572sta.conf", does it have a line with alias and blacklist?
<uberfrau> BATi: yesh
<BATi> uberfrau: I mean two lines, one with alias other with blacklist...
<uberfrau> BATi: i know, and yes
<uberfrau> o______o
<BATi> uberfrau: right...  can you add lines with blacklist for rt2870sta, rt2800usb, rt2860sta, rt2x00usb and rt2x00lib?
<uberfrau> what, put "blacklist rtXXXXxxx" for each of them?
<BATi> uberfrau: yep
<uberfrau> blacklist is not a cmd, so i hope that isn't what you mean ;x
<BATi> uberfrau: that .conf file is a config file for command "modprobe", which accepts blacklist as it's internal command...
<uberfrau> o_o
 * uberfrau is just getting confused, so 'blacklist rtXXXXxxx' is *not* what i'm supposed to enter?
 * uberfrau swears she isn't trolling :S
<BATi> uberfrau: okay this will be better "sudo su -c "echo -e 'alias ra0 rt3572sta\nblacklist rt2800usb\nblacklist rt2870sta\nblacklist rt2800usb\nblacklist rt2860sta\nblacklist rt2x00usb\nblacklist rt2x00lib' > /etc/modprobe.d/rt3572sta.conf""
<uberfrau> okay, now?
<BATi> uberfrau: moment, checking something...
<uberfrau> sure :o
<BATi> hmmm
<BATi> uberfrau: just for a test, try "sudo modprobe rt3572sta"
<uberfrau> BATi: no return value
<BATi> uberfrau: and something changed in lsmod? like line with rt3572sta appeared?
<uberfrau> BATi: no such line appeared when i just tried lsmod
<BATi> uberfrau: well... can you try to reboot, just for sake of completness?
<uberfrau> BATi: i can, should i check to see if it works without a reboot first? ;D
<BATi> uberfrau: well it obviously does not work :) and a quick check with "sudo ifconfig ra0 up" should prove it :)
<uberfrau> BATi: nope D:
<BATi> uberfrau: not even "sudo ifconfig ra0 up"?
<uberfrau> ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<uberfrau> what did i do wrong? :(
<BATi> uberfrau: well, in fact you did everything perfect - which can be proven by existence of rt3572.ko and the .dat files...
<uberfrau> so what now? :s
<BATi> uberfrau: okay, try "sudo depmod -a" and then "sudo modprobe ra0"
<uberfrau> was the 2nd cmd supposed to return something? :x
<BATi> uberfrau: nope
<uberfrau> oh, okay then :)
<uberfrau> now what?
<BATi> uberfrau: "ifconfig ra0" :)
<uberfrau> device not found :x
<BATi> uberfrau: "cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/" and then "sudo /sbin/insmod rt3572sta.ko"
<uberfrau> BATi: insmod: error inserting 'rt3572sta.ko': -1 File exists
<BATi> aha!
<BATi> uberfrau: "lsmod" check, please :)
<uberfrau> BATi: i'm not seeing anything new >.<
<uberfrau> WAIT
<uberfrau> BATi: rt3572sta             644684  0
<uberfrau>  o_o?
<BATi> uberfrau: and "ifconfig ra0"?
<uberfrau> ra0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<uberfrau> :|
<BATi> AAAAAAAAARGH
<uberfrau> what can we do to troubleshoot? >.>
<uberfrau> BATi: do you have Teamviewer?
<uberfrau> may be quicker if you want to mess around x.x
<BATi> uberfrau: nope, no teamviewer here...
<uberfrau> x.x
<uberfrau> so troubleshooting? >.<
<BATi> uberfrau: downloading teamviewer...
<uberfrau> BATi: me too o.o
<uberfrau> i just figure it would be way faster
<BATi> uberfrau: certainly :)
<uberfrau> i'm at 15percent
<uberfrau> internet is slowwww
<BATi> uberfrau: heh, you should be on my side - CDMA connection only...
<uberfrau> going to kitchen, may be a while ;x
<BATi> uberfrau: installed...
<uberfrau> i'm only at 66% BATi
<BATi> uberfrau: ok, poke me when ready :)
<uberfrau> BATi: okay, they gave wine, WINE updated, and the download is complete
<uberfrau> :)
<BATi> uberfrau: and your id is?
 * KhanFused is live-CD testing kubuntu 11.04 pending blowing away v9.10 ... the 'additional drivers' control in v11 says 'no proprietary drivers in use' -- when every version before has detected an NVidia graphics card... has an open-source driver been merged into (k)ubuntu v11.04?
<KhanFused> I think a graphics card issue was why the 10.10 live CDs would freeze on my after a few minutes of use
<BATi> uberfrau: so? does it work?
<uberfrau> BATi: i'm retarded and can't get it to work :|
<BATi> uberfrau: what is the problem? system cannot find wireless again?
<uberfrau> BATi: it sees the network, but i simply can't get it to work
<uberfrau> i've never done wireless stuff in Linux before, can you try it? :\
<BATi> uberfrau: sure
<Andreas_> where do i find official help channel
<DarthFrog> Andreas_: For what?
<Andreas_> general help --more specific with my network
<SIR_Taco> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<DarthFrog> Andreas_: For Windows?
<Andreas_> ubuntu
<DarthFrog> Andreas_:  You want #ubuntu
<SIR_Taco> I'm still upset that Vancouver lost
<SIR_Taco> ok, time for bed, good night
<aaronth> loving the KDE life
<uberfrau> okay guys, BATi helped me get my driver installed, can someone else help me get the connection to work? :3
<iulia> hello,everybody.could I reinstal ubuntuand keep my home directory?I lost the sound and I thought the simplest method would be to reinstal ubuntu
<uberfrau> anyone? >.<
<iulia> hello,everybody.could I reinstal ubuntuand keep my home directory?I lost the sound and I thought the simplest method would be to reinstal ubuntu
<ryan_> did u reformat ur whole drive?
<ryan_> and lost sound?
<ryan_> but the answer is no
<ryan_> u can install a doul boot and run ur other partition to retrieve ur stuff
<iulia> My HDD was full and the I lost sound.I deleted some stuff,but the sound did not come back
<iulia> then*
<ryan_> that don't make sence
<ryan_> were u playn with other things?
<iulia> no,not at all
<ryan_> full hdd don't= dead sound
<ryan_> hmm
<iulia> but some error mesages appeared on the screen
<ryan_> oh?
<ryan_> what does it read?
<iulia> ok,so you are saying the two things have nothing to do with each other
<iulia> ok
<ryan_> usually no
<iulia> thanks
<ryan_> full hdd's don 't make failures in operations
<ryan_> just in operations of hdd needed apps
<iulia> then,what could I check to make the sound come back?
<noaXess> morning
<uberfrau> wireless help? :)
<noaXess> normaly in konsole or everywhere you can select a text, single klick  and then with left/right klick paste the selected text anywhere.. but on my kubuntu this won't work.. any idea to enable it?
<noaXess> uberfrau: wlan help.. aks so we see if we canhelp :)
<uberfrau> noaXess: just trying to get wireless connection to work, BATi helped me install driver for my wireless network adapter (Linksys AE1000), but idk how to make it work from here :/
<noaXess> ubso the wlan card works but no connection?
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: Greetings...
<uberfrau> noaXess: i don't know how to connect to the network :|
<noaXess> uberfrau: you work on kubuntu, right? what about trying with networkmanager applet?
<uberfrau> noaXess: that's what i've been doing, but it's somewhat complicated by the fact that i cannot see the whole applet because my monitor is defective and part of the screen is non-visible
<noaXess> uberfrau: aha... more problem than only wlan ;)
<uberfrau> noaXess: my problem is at the 'waiting for authorization' stage
<noaXess> uberfrau: i normally use wicd app for wlan... you can install it and need to remove this packages: network-manager
<uberfrau> http://i.imgur.com/IihXc.png
<noaXess> uberfrau: i do it always like this:   sudo apt-get purge network-manager and after that if all is done > sudo apt-get install wicd
<uberfrau> noaXess: o_O? elaborate please
<noaXess> uberfrau: your wlan accesspoint uses WEP?
<LINKSWORD2> uberfrau: I like your backgrounds in that screenshot.
<uberfrau> noaXess: idk, how do i check
<noaXess> so wait with my info about wicd
<uberfrau> LINKSWORD2: thanks
<noaXess> uberfrau: see the screenshot
<LINKSWORD2> How did you get it like that?
<uberfrau> o_O like what
<uberfrau> i just downloaded it, it's a really good screenshot
<uberfrau> not sure where it's from, but if i didn't rename it i can give the name to you so you can look for it
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, sure.
<LINKSWORD2> Or you could upload it and I can download it... Of course, when you have time.
<uberfrau> neaXess: my roomies would have no idea what WEP or any of these acronyms are, so idk
<noaXess> uber check your wlan settings.. i see on your screenshot that security is WEP... check your accesspoint settings
<uberfrau> with what cmd?
<noaXess> uberfrau: directly on the access point...
<noaXess> uberfrau: it's your acess point?
<uberfrau> noaXess: do you mean the physical modem?
<noaXess> uberfrau: maybe.. if this is also used for wlan
 * uberfrau has no idea
<uberfrau> wlan == wireless? >_>
<noaXess> uberfrau: you have to check the "what ever" modem/router where the wlan is configured...
<noaXess> uberfrau: yes.. wlan = wireless lan
<uberfrau> i see
<uberfrau> what should i be looking for? :)
<noaXess> uberfrau: how are you connected now?
<noaXess> over cable/lan?
<uberfrau> i'm like 2 feet from the modem, yes
<uberfrau> so cable
<uberfrau> trying to get wireless adapter to work so i can move machine into my room, instead of middle of living room on the floor
<noaXess> uberfrau: go into konsole and enter this command: route
<noaXess> and then press enter..
<noaXess> screenshot please ;)
<uberfrau> noaXess: here, faster than SS: http://www.pastie.org/private/odaxsumtdhg6pvkq3owog
<noaXess> uberfrau: ok your router is 192.168.0.1.. now try to connect to that IP over your browser/firefox..
<noaXess> uberfrau: what brand is your router?
<uberfrau> noaXess, sec
<uberfrau> noaXess: motorola, and idk how to connect to that address through firefox o_O like what do you mean?
<uberfrau> just copy+paste it in to the address bar?
<noaXess> uberfrau: http://192.168.0.1
<noaXess> yes
<noaXess> or klick ^
<uberfrau> it has Qwest modem setup page
<uberfrau> wat do
<noaXess> uberfrau: puh... hm... don't need a password?
<uberfrau> nope, just took me to modem configuration page with some icons
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<noaXess> uberfrau: so search anything about wlan/wireless or like that
<uberfrau> noaXess: wow, i have access to change the key and stuff, i better tell them not to let anyone they don't trust use a laptop here -_-
<uberfrau> lol Macusers
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe...
<uberfrau> noaXess: i think i'm connected now; how do i check to make sure without disconnecting my wired connection?
<noaXess> uberfrau: hm... what settings now? screenshot of your kubuntu wlan settings
<uberfrau> noaXess: do route again, or what? :\
<uberfrau> or do you just want 'network connections' open
<noaXess> uberfrau: jep
<uberfrau> the latter? -_-
<noaXess> jep
<uberfrau> if it says 'wlan interface' in the top left corner, does that mean i'm connected wirelessly?
<noaXess> uber not really
<noaXess> uberfrau: to test.. just unplug your lan cable :)...
<uberfrau> lol...
<uberfrau> fine, sec
<noaXess> if wlan is connected you chouls see something like a wlan symbol in systray.. near your clock
<noaXess> should ^
<uberfrau1> problem fixed
<uberfrau1> except for the uberfrau1 part D:
<emilsedgh> has Kubuntu stopped shipping a netbook edition?
<Shah> \s,
<vasylii> Привет
<vasylii> Нужен хелп. никак не хочет подключаться к скрытому ssid kubuntu 11.04
<vasylii> переход на wicd не помогает
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Shah> #ubuntu
<amichair> does kubuntu use the ubuntu fonts by default on a clean installation?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... I may need help....
<LINKSWORD2> DarkwingDuck: I don't suppose you're awake...
<artlaber> hi everyone!!
<artlaber> i need some help, could you please help me?
<uberfrau> DEPENDS
<artlaber> the thing is that i'm using kubuntu and ubuntu on my laptop (acer aspire 4740g) and not so long ago i found out that it kills my hdd...
<artlaber> the thing is that if i don't touch any hdparm -B param - the temperature rizes till 60 celsium...
<artlaber> if i set hdparm -B 252 or lower - the load cycle grows like hell
<artlaber> in 2 minutes on 40 points
<artlaber> is there any way not to kill my hdd and not to overheat it?
<LINKSWORD2> Shut down the computer when you're not using it.
<LINKSWORD2> :P
<artlaber> damn you are guru of iT :)
<artlaber> but u know it's not that funny...my previous laptop burned to hell )) i don't wanna get the same thing with this one
<uberfrau> artlaber: if you use laptop just at home, maybe one of those cooling fan platforms? :3
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I'm signing off and shutting down for the night.
<LINKSWORD2> Later!
<wildgoose> artlaber, Does the cooling fan kick on?
<mamo> salut a tous
<artlaber> sure it does... i've got bios that can't disable the fan and no software controll available... the notebook is fresh only 2 month old
<mamo> je cherche d'executer un script a la fermeture d'une session
<wildgoose> mamo, #ubuntu-fr
<uberfrau> wildgoose: does that chan have many users? :P
<wildgoose> uberfrau, ~200, not too bad
<uberfrau> i see ^_^
<uberfrau> i was expecting like
<uberfrau> 11 ;D
<wildgoose> me too, so I checked before I sent mamo
<uberfrau> ^_^
<uberfrau> so, are IRC people super nice, or is it just linux IRC people o.O
<artlaber> anybody... please :)... what is the normal value of hdd temperature in working state on laptop in Summer? what are optimal borders of load cycle change per day? thanks in advance
<toumbo> Hi to all!!Can I  change between diferent desktop in kubuntu natty as I do in ubuntu natty?How can I do this?
<amichair> artlaber: dunno about laptops in the summer, but my desktop hdds are usually somewhere between 35-48 deg celsius or so
<iolo> Hello. What is the "kde-native" application (or applet) to manage ( wireless) connections on KDE? Is it the network-manager-kde package in Ubuntu?
<PiotrN> network manager is "kde-native" :) it's fully integrated
<mohamed> je cherche de lancer un script a la fermeture d'une session, Merci
<mohamed> je cherche de lancer un script a la fermeture d'une session, Merci
<iolo> Thank you, PiotrN. Is it installed by default? Or in what package is it included? I installed Ubuntu first, then did a apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop to install just the bare minimum.
<szal> !fr | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<PiotrN> iolo: i'm not sure if it would be installed like that, but you can add it, just make sure to add related comonents (like plasma widgets ect)
<mohamed> je cherche de lancer un script a la fermeture d'une session, Merci
<mohamed> je cherche de lancer un script a la fermeture d'une session, Merci
<szal> mohamed:  -> #ubuntu-fr
<szal> for the 2nd time
<szal> and don't repeat yourself
<scotta> salve
<chris____> can anyone help with a KDE problem?
<chris____> I installed the ubuntu-display interface to try it out. Now I'm stuck with the Gnome interface and can't revert back to the KDE one
<chris____> I've been looking on forums, but no dice
<scotta> to start a application without password (alias firestarter)
<scotta> ???
<scotta> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter ??
<scotta> help me
<basy> Is it possible to configure 1xPC with 2xmonitor, 2xmouse 2xkeyboard to have 2 separated X11 session, each use one display, mouse and keyboard... I want to have something like virtual 2 computers on 1 hardware.. How to config this ? I am on kubuntu, but which chanel i have to ask this question?
<basy> Is it about Section "ServerLayout" in xorg.conf ??
<jonshaw> hello
<jonshaw> I'm having problems installing a couple of games on kubuntu and wondering if anybody is familiar with Heroes Of Newerth and Savage2 on Kubuntu 11.04?
<jonshaw> They both fail with she same error
<jonshaw> 199096+0 records in
<jonshaw> 388+1 records out
<jonshaw> 199096 bytes (199 kB) copied, 0.0586591 s, 3.4 MB/s
<jonshaw> (<unknown>:2398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_text_attributes_ref: assertion `values != NULL' failed
<jonshaw> (<unknown>:2398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_text_attributes_ref: assertion `values != NULL' failed
<FloodBotK2> jonshaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonshaw> sry for flood
<jonshaw> Does ANYBODY know how to get games to run on Kubuntu????
<jonshaw> It seems anything I download and try to install just will not install with the same error every time
<Peace-> jonshaw: what?
<Peace-> which game?
<jonshaw> Heroes Of Newerth, Savage2, Steel Storm...
<jonshaw> It doesn't seem to matter, the installer fails.
<Peace-> jonshaw: wtf they are exe?
<Peace-> or windows only?
<Peace-> xD
<jonshaw> sigh... no they're not exe's
<jonshaw> they are the linux versions
<Peace-> which is the eorr?
<Peace-> error?
<jonshaw> they all segfault
<Peace-> jonshaw: paste the correct error.
<Peace-> i mean the error or i will not help you.
<jonshaw> just a sec
<Tm_T> !ohmy | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jonshaw> For HoN or Savage2 I get the same error:
<Peace-> Tm_T: ok leave
<Peace-> i leave
<jonshaw> 199096+0 records in
<jonshaw> 388+1 records out
<jonshaw> 199096 bytes (199 kB) copied, 0.0586591 s, 3.4 MB/s
<jonshaw> (<unknown>:2398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_text_attributes_ref: assertion `values != NULL' failed
<jonshaw> Segmentation fault
<Tm_T> Peace-: I'm not asking you to leave, just donät use that three letter acronym you did earlier
<Tm_T> jonshaw: hmm, so installer is segfaulting, does the installer have some debug switch so it would provide more information what is happening?
<jonshaw> Not that I know of
<jonshaw> It has to be some kind of Gtk/gnome or 32bit dependency issue but I can't find any help
<Tm_T> jonshaw: I'm not that convinced that it is necessarily gtk/gnome dependency issue
<jonshaw> Its pretty annoying... the only games that work are directly from the repositories... Its incredibly frustrating and annoying when you download demos of games that simply wont install
<jonshaw> games makers don't seem to understand: "must work for user"
<jonshaw> Its just ridiculous, you download several games and none of them will install
<jonshaw> and they're supposed to be the linux versions...
<DarthFrog> jonshaw:  game makers understand "must work for whomever signs the cheque". :-)
<jonshaw> well... if the demo doesn't work, users aren't so likely to pay for the full version are they...
<Peace-> jonshaw: have you ati ?
<jonshaw> Peace-: no, nvidia
<Peace-> jonshaw: driver open or other?
<jonshaw> other
<Peace-> jonshaw: it semes a video card issue i guess it's the driver
<jonshaw> how do you figure its a video card issue when the installer wont even run
<Peace-> jonshaw: could you try to use the standard driver?
<Peace-> jonshaw: because it's 4 year i use linux?
<Peace-> xD
<jonshaw> I currently have other games installed and working fine like Nexuiz and Amnesia: The Dark Descent
<Peace-> well that doesn't mean that game has issue with the driver of your invidia
<Peace-> *has not
<Tm_T> segfault doesn't hint anything towards graphics drivers
<Peace-> i have found a topic.
<jonshaw> there's no error coming up relating to graphics issues
<Peace-> with an ati changin driver fixed the situation.
<Peace-> ok fix by yourself then :)
<jonshaw> I'm not fixing something that isn't broken
<Tm_T> Peace-: what did the changing drivers fix? as in, could you post the topic so we could see the context
<Peace-> it0s not on english
<jonshaw> changing drivers when my current ones work fine isn't an option
<jonshaw> other games work fine
<Tm_T> Peace-: still
<jonshaw> Nexuiz is quite demanding and I can run the game with everything on high with a very good frame rate
<jonshaw> If I had a graphics driver issue I'm pretty sure I'd know by now
<Peace-> well kde is well know had some problem with nvidia
<Peace-> known  to have
<Tm_T> jonshaw: unfortunately the driver issue isn't that simple, but I can't remember seeing drivers causing segfaults
<jonshaw> me neither
<jonshaw> If I try to install Heroes Of Newerth as root the installer starts but says the game must be installed as a normal user and you are only given an "ok" option to quit
<Quintasan> jonshaw: Then install it as an normal user
<jonshaw> Quintasan: it fails
<Quintasan> jonshaw: Any error messagE?
<jonshaw> I posted it earlier
<jonshaw> the installer fails in normal user mode
<Quintasan> (<unknown>:2398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_text_attributes_ref: assertion `values != NULL' failed
<Quintasan> this?
<Quintasan> brb
<jonshaw> yes
<Quintasan> jonshaw: Can you pastebin the whole log from installator output?
<jonshaw> everything I posted earlier is everything it gave me
<jonshaw> 199096+0 records in
<jonshaw> 388+1 records out
<jonshaw> 199096 bytes (199 kB) copied, 0.0586591 s, 3.4 MB/s
<jonshaw> (<unknown>:2398): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_text_attributes_ref: assertion `values != NULL' failed
<jonshaw> Segmentation fault
<Quintasan> jonshaw: HoNClient-2.0.21.sh ?
<jonshaw> 2.0.29.1
<Quintasan> jonshaw: google yields that you should try the following command in a separate folder -> unzip HoNClient-2.0.29.1.sh
<Quintasan> and then move out data/ folder somewhere
<Quintasan> Unfortunately I can't find any other solution for that
<jonshaw> unzip doesn't work
<jonshaw> unzip:  cannot find or open HoNClient-2.0.29.sh, HoNClient-2.0.29.sh.zip or HoNClient-2.0.29.sh.ZIP.
<jonshaw> I've heard people saying that but I don't know how they're unzipping/extracting a sh file
<Quintasan> jonshaw: You told me it's 2.0.29.1
<jonshaw> oh
<jonshaw> typo
<jonshaw> ;P
<jonshaw> getting a data folder now
<Quintasan> jonshaw: cd to it and try
<Quintasan> ./hon.sh
<Quintasan> Should work
<Quintasan> jonshaw: I'm up for a match if you want :)
<jonshaw> trying it now
<jonshaw> IT WORKS
<jonshaw> omg
<jonshaw> :D
<FloodBotK2> jonshaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * jonshaw looks at FloodBotK2
<Quintasan> Urgh, persistent as usual
<jonshaw> ty Quintasan
<Quintasan> No problem :)
<jonshaw> I don't have an account yet, have to make one
<sithlord48> does anyone know how to find out what bus a block device is on?
<ashwin> i closed the plasma widget that shows desktop items .How can i open it?
<ashwin> 270 users and no reply?
<BATi> ashwin: no reply is a reply too :)))) which widget do you mean? folder view?
<ashwin> yes
<ashwin> which shows items in home/desktop
<BATi> ashwin: simply right click on the desktop, choose unlock widgets, then add widgets, find a folder view widget in shown selector, drag it out onto desktop and customize to your needs either by using "wrench" button or right click menu on widget...
<ashwin> thanks
<BATi> ashwin: no problem... and don't forget to lock widgets after you position/resize widget
<BATi> well, talking to an empty space in the air - my favorite sport :)
<mikko_n_75> hei
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<ovidius> hi, all. hope i do not annoy by asking, but is there any news about kde 4.7 in kubuntu ppas (natty)?
<Peace-> ovidius: kubuntu.org ==> news
<Peace-> ovidius: if there is not = there is not on ppa
<Peace-> xD
<BATi> ovidius: Peace is right, and last oficial release of KDE is 4.6.4, 4.7 have just one beta for now
<ovidius> i know, i was asking for a packaged beta
<Peace-> ovidius: on kubuntu.org you can get information about ppa too
<Peace-> ovidius: but.. i guess they was pretty busy with kde 4.6.4
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> i don't know if there will be a ppa for kde 4.7 right now
<ovidius> peace: thanks. i was just hoping for some news ... if there isn't: no problem
<Peace-> they was\ were
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sorry
<BATi> ovidius: only openSUSE binary packages of KDE 4.6.80 (aka 4.7 Beta1) was released AFAIK... but maybe some deep google search will come up with something...
<ashwin> every time i open chrome ,kwallet is asking for password
<Peace-> ashwin: go on chrome settings
<BATi> ovidius: and of course you can "roll your own" from sources :)
<Peace-> i guess on that you should be able to disable kwallet
<Peace-> *i guess*
<Peace-> bye guys
<ashwin> is there a way i can make chrome "always allow" to kwallet?
<jimmy51_> is there a keyboard shortcut to view CPU usage (like ctrl alt del in windows)
<BATi> ashwin: maybe give a kde wallet manager a try...
<BATi> jimmy51_: ctrl+esc
<jimmy51_> BATi: ah, i guess i could sum up those percentages
<BATi> jimmy51_: eeeh, there should be a global shortcut for ksysguard...
<ashwin> KDE Wallet Configuration shows kontact can always allow to access kwallet,but i cannot add chrome to that list
<dr3am> salve
<ovidius> dr3am: salve, amice? quo modo valeas?
<BATi> jimmy51_: cannot find it, but you can always run ksysguard from krunner...
<dr3am> ovidis per me ubuntu è un nuovo mondo, non ti dico il latino ammesso che lo sia
<LINKSWORD2> dr3am, this is an English chat. Please go to #kubuntu-es for help.
<Peace-> dr3am:italian
<Peace-> !italian | dr3am
<ubottu> dr3am: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Peace-> dr3am: zio billy
<dr3am> i'm very very sorry
<Peace-> no problem
<dr3am> bye my friend
<jimmy51_> BATi: the ctrl esc is good enough...
<jimmy51_> next question...  when i click to restart it always stops after a bit and asks me to close other sessions.  is there a way to make it be more forceful? or should i just sudo shutdown
<BATi> jimmy51_: ctrl+alt+pgup should be unconditional restart or was it pgdown?
<jimmy51_> BATi: doesn't do anything on this machine.
<jimmy51_> !restart
<BATi> jimmy51_: hmm... strange... anyway remote sessions are reported always when doing shutdown/restart, local only when somebody logs in... if it can be disabled, I don't know how
<jimmy51_> i guess i could always add sudo init 0 or something at the end of my script
<BATi> jimmy51_: hmmm, maybe better would be to find out proper DBus magic for reboot :)
<jimmy51_> !DBus
<smallfoot-> i installed a kubuntu guest under a win7 host with virtualbox, then installed guest addons, but still couldnt pick 1920x1200 screen res
<lcb> hello ladies and respective companions
<lcb> oops, gentlemen
<dniMretsaM> lol
<lcb> :)
<dniMretsaM> everyone's computers must be working perfectly
<BATi> dniMretsaM: working and perfectly don't belong in one sentence, when talking IT :)
<dniMretsaM> tru that
<dniMretsaM> true*
<dniMretsaM> but nobody is on here asking for help, so I can only assume
<lcb> if i recall right,today,  it's broken keyboard day
<dniMretsaM> ah yes
<dniMretsaM> forgot about that.
<lcb> :p
<dniMretsaM> they could use voice-to-text though
<lcb> hmm... you just said a perfect workaround for a lot of people keyboard issue. now is a matter of time because it might be necessary to teach  vtt engine to recognize voice and typing.
<lcb> not too much probably.. like 2 days
<lcb> so in 2 d channel would be back to FloodBotK1 activities.
<tactical> hi folks.  what do you think about ubuntu using GNOME by default
<tactical> does that sound the death bell for kde?
<lcb> tactical: probably better to ask at #ubuntu
<lcb> tactical: why death of kde? i used gnome not long ago (and using several flavors of ubuntu) and there is no comparison to kubuntu
<tactical> isn't it a huge blow for kde that ubuntu chose not to use it?
<lcb> tactical: as with gnomte.e... ppl keep using it. it's a matter of tas
<lcb> gnome
<lcb> err *taste
<lcb> tactical: kde and kubuntu keeps being the first choice for people who like nice graphical interface
<kps_foo> lcb: +1
<lcb> *nice and efficient...
<lcb> one thing i noticed, appart from kde, gnome is much alike unity or vice-versa. my opinion.
<lcb> and i'm talking about gnome3, of course
 * kps_foo thinks unity sucks...gnome 3 is better than unity...but KDE is the best :P
<lcb> dniMretsaM: notice this. "<lcb> tactical: as with gnomte.e... ppl keep using it. it's a matter of tas". See? Keyboard issue. sometimes my cursor jumpes like crazy. in this case, part of last word "taste" jumped to the middle of the sentence, near gnome.
#kubuntu 2011-06-17
<franklyn> anyone in there?
<LINKSWORD2> OK, this is really weird....
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, clay... D'oh!!!
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<claydoh> :P
<srladd> glxinfo on my Kubuntu 11.04 reports "OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10.2" I am assumign that means I only have OpenGL 2.1 support. ANyone know how to upgrade this to 3.0? Is this a limitation of the Intel drivers, or is there a newer lib to replace MESA?
<szal> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<szal> must then be the Intel driver
<bloodsmith> does anyone know how to install minecraft on kubuntu by any chance?
<bloodsmith> I've tried google, cant find any conclusive instructions...
<alivePerson1234> you don't install, u just run the jar file
<alivePerson1234> bloodsmith: u dont install, u just run the jar file
<bloodsmith> yes, but when I try to play the game offline, it says that I haven't got the game installed
<alivePerson1234> ive never tried it offline..
<alivePerson1234> one sec
<bloodsmith> aight, ty
<bloodsmith> gah, I'm sorry aliveperson1234, I've gotta get off the net, been bumming from my brother and he's gotta go to bed, so I'll get back on tomorrow to figure it out the rest of the way. Appreciate the help regardless!!
<jmper> flisol GYE
<jmper> alguien de flisol GYE
<Spaz_Dynamic> kubuntu is so strange with removable media such as CDs and USB drives.
<KhanFused> spaz - how so?
 * KhanFused is in a kubuntu live cd at the moment ... been running ubuntu 9.10 - and am about to blow away and reinstall to a newer version
<KhanFused> kde do anything new and strange with removables recently?  I haven't actively used it since 8.04/KDE3-point-someodd
<uberfrau> if i have files on my desktop which are not connected to anything, how can i get rid of them?
<ashwin> i updated my kubuntu. now audio driver is not working
<ashwin> i cannot connect to internet also
<ashwin> please help
<gr8m8> ashwin: open a terminal and run   ifconfig -a    is there something listed other then lo ?
<ashwin> while starting i m getting error
<ashwin> warning :cannot open consolekit session
<ashwin> failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus socket no such file or directorory
<Aranel> How can I set-up a OpenVPN connection on KDE? I have two files: .ovpn and .ca.crt, but there's no Import function on KNetworkManager, how am I supposed to make it work?
<ashwin> ifconfig -a gives eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 40:61:86:32:72:f2
<ashwin>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ashwin>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ashwin> http://paste.kde.org/83683/
<ashwin> so what am i suppose to do?
<Who> guys i am thinking of getting a macbook pro
<Who> but i heard it has problems its wireless drivers
<Who> since i will be using kubuntu for the major part of my work
<Who> i wanted to conform it with you guys
<ashwin>  warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus socket no such file or directory
<ashwin> anyone know about this
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bigbrovar> Hi guys am runing kmail2 and found out it does not support the kubuntu message indicator. is there anyway to fix this?
<sommarjobbare1> kubuntu <3<3
<grawcho_> hey all ... dose anyone know when packaging for KDE 4.7 is due in kubuntu ?
<grawcho_> i'm waiting for a supported feature in those packages for six months now :)
<grawcho_> could some one set a deadline for my wait
<grawcho_> please ?
<Tm_T> grawcho_: when ready
<Tm_T> grawcho_: considering 4.7 isn't released yet
<Tm_T> grawcho_: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<grawcho_> Tm_T: thanks ... i meant the beat ... you are absolutly right ... when will the beta be released in a PPA
<grawcho_> Tm_T: and thanks i read the release schedule ... there is no referance for kubuntu packages there ... and \ or RC packages
<Tm_T> grawcho_: I don't know, unfortunately, people have been busy with packaging
<grawcho_> Tm_T: well ...thanks anyway ... i'll keep an eye open
<soee> does dolphin offer function to search  multiple file content ?
<gavin__> hi
<Ubuntu-rosa> hello
<Ubuntu-rosa> please i wana Write a script that displays for a given partition:
<Ubuntu-rosa> 1. Users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> 2. The processes that are attached to each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 3. Open files for each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 4. For each user who opened a file or having a process tied to the partition send a message to warn the removal of the partition and asked to close all programs and files after a number of minutes the user will be disconnected.
<FloodBotK2> Ubuntu-rosa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<telecentro01> Bom Dia a Todos....
<Ubuntu-rosa> Write a script that displays for a given partition:
<Ubuntu-rosa> 1. Users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> 2. The processes that are attached to each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 3. Open files for each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 4. For each user who opened a file or having a process tied to the partition send a message to warn the removal of the partition and asked to close all programs and files after a number of minutes the user will be disconnected.
<FloodBotK2> Ubuntu-rosa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovesthethianood> Hi flash dosent seem to be working nfor me i ran apt-get flashplugin-nonfree,it installed the package but still no flash after restarting FF.
<lovesthethianood> âmd64 BTW
<steven> do u mean adobe flash for firefox ?
<lovesthethianood> yes im trying to setup flash so i can veiw the youtubes and other such distractions.
<steven> oh
<steven> I just done it today :D
<steven> but, I done it on Fedora
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what's the recommended hex editor on kde?
<Ubuntu-rosa> Write a script that displays for a given partition:
<Ubuntu-rosa> 1. Users who are about to use this partition
<Ubuntu-rosa> 2. The processes that are attached to each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 3. Open files for each user
<Ubuntu-rosa> 4. For each user who opened a file or having a process tied to the partition send a message to warn the removal of the partition and asked to close all programs and files after a number of minutes the user will be disconnected.
<FloodBotK2> Ubuntu-rosa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousin_mario> bbl
<lovesthethianood> i just acidentaly killed my desktop/kmenu with the ctrl/alt/esp. how do i get it back?
<lovesthethianood> still surprised nobodys comented on my flash plugin question.
<bloodsmith> So last night I tried to install minecraft on my kubuntu system, got the .jar file working(not the hard part), and would like to play it offline, however the minecraft.exe file that I downloaded in order to play it offline will not work with the .jar file. Any suggestions?
<TomekC> Hi i have question
<TomekC> my antivirus found trojan kolweb.a in libplot2c2_2.6-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<TomekC> what i should do with it?
<steven> hey <lovesthethianood>
<steven> about the flash
<lovesthethianood> steven: yes?
<steven> I dont sure about Ubuntu
<steven> for me, I just download the flashplugin.tar.gz
<steven> untar it
<steven> then cp it into <firefox>/plugins
<steven> directory
<steven> and then restart firefox
<steven> then go to addon, plugin check it
<steven> whether it be there or not
<steven> hope can help u
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Unit193> BluesKaj: Howja
<BluesKaj> hey Unit193 , was just checking the network files , making sure there are no remnanats of network manager hanging around to gum up the works
<ashwin> i am getting this at startup warning :cannot open consolekit session.failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system bus and my audio,network connections are not working
<ashwin> it all come after an update
<BluesKaj> ashwin, as far your audio is concerned open a terminal and do: alsamixer -V all , then make sure no ctrls are muted \
<ashwin> i cannot see button to mute
<BluesKaj> the box at the bottom should have 00 in it , if it's muted an M will be there
<ashwin> no ,it was there before
<BluesKaj> just use the M key to mute or unmute
<ashwin> volume control is not working
<ashwin> there is no button with speaker symbol now
<ashwin> i will do  alsamixer -V and tell you after sometime
<ashwin> BluesKaj:i tried alsamixer -V all,and got cannot open mixer
<ashwin> is there a way i can delete update installed today
<BluesKaj> ok ashwin just try alsamixer
<Goliath> HEy
<Goliath> there is a problem with knetworkmanager for wifi. wireless connections dont appear
<Goliath> is this an upgrade bug or something?
<ashwin> alsamixer gives the same
<ashwin> cannot open mixer :no such file or directory
<nicolas__> Hi everyone
<montfras> hi
<nicolas__> Is there a special package to install or any manipulation to do to have strigi running? When I go to system settings it says strigi is not runing
<montfras> can you check it is not suspended?
<montfras> there is an "nepomuk file indexing" item in the systemtray
<nicolas__> montfras: Ok, I found it. When I click it, there is a popup menu with only one option available which is "Configure". When I click it, I have the system configuration window appearing which says "strigi is not  runing"
<montfras> :nicolas__ sorry for the late reply
<montfras> I think this is normal, when all files are indexed it is indeed not running
<nicolas__> montfras: No problem ;-)
<montfras> just deselect the checkbox and click apply
<montfras> if you check it and click apply again it start indexing
<nicolas__> Well, youre manipulation didn't change anything :(
<montfras> alright, next idea :)
<ashwin> how can i backup everything in my home folder+themes+config files
<nicolas__> ashwin: Have you had a look at "backintime"?
<ashwin> what is that?
<nicolas__> A very nice backup program
<nicolas__> You can make several backups and then come back to the one you want
<nicolas__> Otherwise you can make a copy of you /home/ partition
<montfras> nicolas__: could you look on the second tab at "change index folders" translation may be different
<ashwin> themes are in home folder?
<montfras> check that you have at least a location selected for indexing
<nicolas__> montfras: Yes I do have one :(
<montfras> no problem
<montfras> do you have java installed? 'java -version' in terminal
<montfras> it should be either open jdk runtime or sun java runtime
<nicolas__> montfras: I was quite sure I had Java installed, but java-version in Konsole says "command not found"
<montfras> you should use a space between java and -version
<montfras> but this probably doesn't matter, this was the fix in the kubuntu 9.10 days :/
<nicolas__> montfras: oh, thanks. So, yes I do have java installed version 1.6.0.22 OpenJDK
<montfras> do you have a 32 or 64 bit system?
<nicolas__> 64
<montfras> sorry wrong solution
<montfras> turns out I don't even have java myself
<montfras> let me think a little more :)
<nicolas__> montfras: haha. Thank you for your time
<Linkmaster> Whats the problem? My limited knowledge base might know of a solution
<montfras> nicolas__: have you installed the strigi-client package?
<nicolas__> Linkmaster: In system configuration I have "Strigi is not running". I just don't know how to start it
<nicolas__> montfras: yes
<montfras> strigi-daemon?
<Linkmaster> I don't actively use strigi, so I wouldn't know without tinkering around some
<montfras> Linkmaster: yeah, I do use it but my system is a bit messed up with packages installed from source, some neon packages and other junk
<nicolas__> montfras: Actually I believe strigiclient was installed by default. But I can run it. I believe strigi-deamon is also installed
<Linkmaster> montfras: I wouldn't trust my system either; I've had to quarantine source installs-gone-wrong, neon garbles a bunch of stuff as well, and who knows what else
<nicolas__> Linkmaster: Thank you anyway
<Linkmaster> Sorry I can't help
<nicolas__> Well, I'm doing research, so I have thousands of papers on my computer. I would be great if I could seek in the pdfs
<nicolas__> I used to use kerry beagle. Maybee I should get back to it
<montfras> nicolas__: what about libstreamanalyzer0 ? :p
<nicolas__> montfras: this one doesn't seem to be installed. But I can't find it in kpackagekit
<montfras> that might be the problem, I'm not sure
<montfras> let me take a look at it but first try: mv .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/ .kde/share/apps/nepomuk-backup/
<montfras> this will remove your nepomuk folder, it will make a new one an that could solve the issue
<nicolas__> montfras: it doesn't seem to change anything
<nicolas__> Do you think I should restard my computer?
<nicolas__> Nooooo, it did change!
<montfras> try  to check and de-select the strigi checkbox
<montfras> working now?
<nicolas__> "Strigi is currently indexing files"!
<nicolas__> Thanks a lot!
<montfras> no problem
<chonlatee> my problem is if i logout it will stuck and need to restart
<nicolas__> I would hugg you if there were not two screens and probably hundreds of kilometers between is
<chonlatee> who have something like this ?
<montfras> haha one more thing to do: remove the nepomuk-backup folder
<nicolas__> montfras: ok, thank you
<montfras> something like rm .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/ -r -i
<montfras> or use the safe way: dolphin
<montfras> phew glad that worked out, my memmorie served me well after all :)
<montfras> chonlatee: does it show you an error message?
<nicolas__> chonlatee: I do have a bug sometime when waking up from sleeping mode. If anyone have a solution by the way...
<chonlatee> montfras: no it's just dake and have only cursor and i press ctrl + alt + del it's restart
<chonlatee> montfras: *dark not dake sorry
<nicolas__> wahooooo, it's amazing, it works! I can seek in files! Awsome!
<montfras> chonlatee: you don't happen to have an ATI graphics card?
<chonlatee> montfras: i use ATI graphics card.
<chonlatee> montfras: i use dell studio 1450
<sean_w> Where are the privicy settings for kopote? This perveted AIM bot won't leave me alone :P
<montfras> chonlatee: can you please check /var/log/kdm.log for errors
<nicolas__> Ok, have a nice day! Thanks again montfras
<montfras> haha you're welcome!
<ilias> can anyone explain me why when the system is booting other times i see only a black screen and other times i see black screen then kubuntu blue screen and finally the splash screen?
<BluesKaj> ilias, how many desktops installed , gnome, unity and kde ?
<ilias> only kde 4.4.5 under 10.04
<ilias> well?
<Linkmaster> ilias: it could be a video driver issue, they seem to follow under black screens
<ilias> is it common to boot in different way?
<giantpune> does anybody here use colibri?  i have installed the package, but im not quite sure what else needs to be done for it to work
<giantpune> this is the error screen im getting   http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5615/colibri.png
<ilias> hi genii.
<kubuntu> cs
<tarkanoid> salut
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> I need to send one email to about 100 different recievers and I want each reciever to see only his aaddress, how to do it woth kmail
<pawleeq> ?
<DarthFrog> Can't you use BCC?
<gomiboy> bcc
<DarthFrog> BCC = Blind Carbon Copy
<pawleeq> shouldnt the messagge be marked as spam then?
<SIR_Taco> pawleeq: it shouldn't be, no
<pawleeq> ok
<pawleeq> and when I put the addresses into BCC field as comma separated list, is it ok?
<SIR_Taco> it dpeneds on your ISP and/or email provider, and possibly the recipients provider
<SIR_Taco> pawleeq: the only thing that adding addresses to BCC does, is that the recipient can't see who else you sent the message to.
<SIR_Taco> I guess the question was answered?
<kalib> Hi people. Why does everytime I update my system my flash stops working?
<kalib> Again, today I updated my system and flash is not working.. if I open about:plugins on firefox or chromium, I can't see flash..
<kalib> every update flash is having problems. And I have to unninstall it and install again.
<Walzmyn> because Flash sucks
<kalib> Walzmyn, that's not the reason... Every single update on this kubuntu I need to # aptitude remove flashplugin-installer && aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Walzmyn> kalib: I dunna, I've never had anything but trouble with flash. I wish it didn't exsist
<kalib> well, html5 promises this better future.
<wintellect> How do I get choqok to post to multiple accounts at the same time?
<maco> copy and paste
<wintellect> :(
<wintellect> it doesn't support simultaneous posting?
<maco> unless the UI has changed drastically in the last year, no
<maco> it has a textbox per tab, and a tab per account
<wintellect> ok - that's dissappointing
<maco> there's no multi-account text box
<wintellect> i see
<maco> i mean, check...maybe you can right click and tell it to do more accounts in that one text box? but i dont think so
<wintellect> tried that
<maco> gwibber might be what you want
<wintellect> ok,, thanks maco
<maco> though ive noticed some bugginess with turning off and on any of the ...6 or so accounts i have
<maco> (you click the icon for the account to enable/disable, but the icon's state doesn't always update even though the account's state DOES. so checking in the account settings is the only wya to be sure. restarting gwibber does force refresh on the icons)
<uberfrau> hey, how do i automate my wallet so i don't have to enter my pw every time i turn my machine on?
<uberfrau> also, a powercord became unplugged; i rebooted but filesystem was messed up and it was checking for battery state (i'm on a desktop), luckily recovery mode fixed it but i'm curious as to why the battery state check happened at all =)
<Torch> uberfrau: kwallet currently cannot do that (use the login credentials)
<uberfrau> can i give permission for it to authenticate a process though?
<uberfrau> i'm the only user on my machine, so i don't login when the machine starts >.>
<Torch> uberfrau: use an empty kwallet password then if you don't care about security
<uberfrau> Torch: lol
<SIR_Taco> True to some extent... really KDE wallet is just a place to store all your passwords, and unlock them with a single password... if that single password is discovered, then you eukered
<Torch> SIR_Taco: thanks for clearing that up for me
<SIR_Taco> `np
<SIR_Taco> mission piss off neighbours... accomplished :)
<soee> is there any msn client for kde ?
<SIR_Taco> soee: Kopete will connect to MSN fine
<soee> SIR_Taco, ok thank you i havent used it
<SIR_Taco> soee: should work fine
<goldroger> hi, I'm using yakuake ( based off konsole ), and font 'consolas' on it. However, the font keeps getting truncated - so do many other fixed width fonts like calibri, candara, monaco
<goldroger> how can I fix this ?
<Torch> goldroger: i'd suggest asking on #kde. sho, the yakuake dev,  often answers questions there (though not right now)
<goldroger> thanks Torch
<aaronth> no chum bucket?
<SIR_Taco>  aaronth.... we talking about Sponge Bob?
<aaronth> SIR_Taco: no someone here was named that
<SIR_Taco> ah ok
<linux-beginner-h> how can I search files in kde using strigi? I configured the file search and the index is up to date...
<linux-beginner-h> Alt+F2 does not work... using the lastest stable kde version
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: you're trying to search via the run dialog?
<linux-beginner-h> yes... is there something else I can use?
<linux-beginner-h> I thought it's the same like in windows 7 :-)
<soee> anyone using kmess ?
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: if you open Dolphine... (your file mananger by default) Click on the "Find" icon at the top... or menu "Edit -> Find" ... or CTRL-F... and type from there
<SIR_Taco> Dolphin, even
<linux-beginner-h> I hate dolphin... it's to minimalistic... does konqueror the same?
<linux-beginner-h> or can I use kfind?
<linux-beginner-h> maybe it's always the same :-)
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: I don't think Kfind works with Strigi/nepomuk
<linux-beginner-h> konqueror?
<SIR_Taco> konqueror is depreciated.....
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: ohhhh..... ok....
<linux-beginner-h> it's one of the best kde app :-)
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: the problem is that the "new stuff" is in the "new stuff"
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: ok thank you...
<linux-beginner-h> what does the kicker plugin nepomuk does?
<linux-beginner-h> can I use it?
<linux-beginner-h> It's call nepomuk desktop search runner in kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> do you have a url for it?
<SIR_Taco> haven't heard of it
<linux-beginner-h> ALT+2 / settings icon...
<linux-beginner-h> on the left side
<briandw1969> how to get flash update for FF ????????????????
<SIR_Taco> briandw1969: think if there were less than 20 question marks... you wouldn't seem like an arse?
<chemicalvamp> My setting changes like mouse acceleration taskbar orientation and size do not remain after reboot. any ideas?
<briandw1969> it shows my level of confusion
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: you mean the "nepomuk file indexing" icon in the tray?
<linux-beginner-h> negative...
<linux-beginner-h> when you open the runner (Alt+F2) you can configure this an enable plugins
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: ah ok, I see what you're saying
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: hit Alt-F2... type "Nepomuk" and it should give you an option below to "enable nepomuk search"
<SIR_Taco> briandw1969: what version of flash do you have?
<briandw1969> i just installed 11.04
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: I think you miss understand me... nepomuk is enabled...
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: the strigi index is up 2 date
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: yes, I get that...
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: I going to try how to search my files now... without dolphin... like ALT+F2 and enter "filename.pdf"
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: when I enter nepomuk... I receive a list for applications... not files...
<soee> any kmess user here ?
<linux-beginner-h> nope... using kopete
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: I didn't have nepomuk/strigi enabled with ALT-F2... when I started typing "nepomuk" it came up with an option of "enabling nepomuk search"... now if I hit "ALT-F2" then type "Green Day" all my Green Day songs show up
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: nice... ok
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: or, if I type "Punk" all my MP3s with punk as a genre show up
<chemicalvamp> My setting changes like mouse acceleration taskbar orientation and size do not remain after reboot. any ideas?
<chemicalvamp> also.. any recommendations on a good media player?
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco:  wow... I have activated all plugins and now it works... really strange!
<SIR_Taco>  linux-beginner-h: well at least it works :)
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: thanks for your help!
<SIR_Taco> soee: what's your problem with kmess?
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: you're welcome
#kubuntu 2011-06-18
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: your taskbar doesn't stay the same when you reboot? Is your computer shutting down properly?
<soee> SIR_Taco, its connecting, auth and than i have notification than connection is lost
<SIR_Taco> soee: have you tried Kopete? not sure about the status of kmess
<SIR_Taco> Kmess was great a decade ago :)
<chemicalvamp> SIR_Taco, yes standard reboot command
<soee> well looks like 3.0 will be nice
<SIR_Taco> soee: I haven't tried it in years. I do know that Kopete works with MSN
<chemicalvamp> how do you manually save a session?
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: that's very odd... does it do it if you log-out (not reboot) and re-login?
<chemicalvamp> yes
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: everything resets even with loging out and not restarting?
<chemicalvamp> i dont ever log out :) just reboot
<chemicalvamp> i can check, whats the command for logout? lol its not in my menu
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: under "System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management" what's checked for "On Login"?
<chemicalvamp> restore previous session
<chemicalvamp> but i was thinking restore manually saved session might do it if i can save this session
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: well yea, that should work... haven't tried it myself though
<chemicalvamp> do you know how to manually save?
<SIR_Taco> no, I haven't had the need to
<chemicalvamp> hum, well i found a thread with a similar problem, there solution was to click leave>restart
<chemicalvamp> kinda sucks, i like using reboot and halt commands
<SIR_Taco> chemicalvamp: halt and reboot (via console) interrupts the KDE process.... if you do it through KDE, then it will do it's thing and save the session
<chemicalvamp> sweet :)
<chemicalvamp> nothings broken im just dumb lol thanks
<SIR_Taco> haha, you're not dumb
<SIR_Taco> ok... whatever then
<SIR_Taco> next?
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<SIR_Taco> hey LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> SIR_Taco: Do you use Firefox on Kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> I do, yes
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Do you?
<LINKSWORD2> I do, but I'm having a couple problems with Firefox.
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, I thought that might be where we were going with that.
<SIR_Taco> anyway.... problem? hah
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<valorie> Flash-Aid takes care of most of my recent probs. with FF
<valorie> but I can't right-click links still
<LINKSWORD2> Well, here's the issue....
<valorie> which might drive me back to Konq or Rekonq
<valorie> or even to Chromium
<LINKSWORD2> A site that I visit requires an Apple Quicktime plugin.
<LINKSWORD2> And of course, Quicktime is not available outside of Windows / Mac.
<SIR_Taco> mplayer plugin used to do Quicktime... haven't run into it lately though
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I can't find mplayer...
<LINKSWORD2> And I need something that works.
<SIR_Taco> valorie: there's many to-do's for flash and linux that I hope to fix at some time....
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: do you have libquicktime installed?
<LINKSWORD2> Huh?
<SIR_Taco> "sudo apt-get install libquicktime"
<LINKSWORD2> E: Unable to loacate libquicktime
<SIR_Taco> er, sorr... libquicktime2
<SIR_Taco> sorry
<LINKSWORD2> E: Unable to locate libquicktime2
<SIR_Taco> how about libquicktime1 ?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> libquicktime is already the newest version
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> And yet, it doesn't seem to work....
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, for mplayer "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<LINKSWORD2> mplayers is already the newest version
<LINKSWORD2> mplayer (typo)
<LINKSWORD2> I'll try the site again, but it didn't work earlier.
<LINKSWORD2> Same results. Missing plugin required for Apple Quicktime media.
<SIR_Taco> you could try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<SIR_Taco> seems to have replaced the Mplayer plugin
<wildgoose> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> I typed input on Quassel and it kicked me out. :o
<SIR_Taco> very nice haha
<LINKSWORD2> Epic fail.
<LINKSWORD2> Still not playing the Quicktime media.
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: what about installing mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<LINKSWORD2> That's what I just did, man. lol
<SIR_Taco> haha
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Did you restart your browser after installing?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<LINKSWORD2> Restarting it again.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Ok, that's really weird.
<LINKSWORD2> Visiting the site crashes Firefox.
<SIR_Taco> very odd
<LINKSWORD2> Any more ideas, wildgoose?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<LINKSWORD2> I think I need to learn a LOT more about Linux....
<LINKSWORD2> Specifically, about Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Firefox crashed again.
<LINKSWORD2> No more ideas?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<gr8m8> start firefox from a terminal to capture any errors
<LINKSWORD2> How would I do that?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, type "firefox" in the terminal......
<alkafoo> VNC server on Kubuntu 10.04.2 disc?
<LINKSWORD2> wildgoose: May I chat one-on-one with you?
<wildgoose> LINKSWORD2, Sure
<chemicalvamp> xorg.conf should be in /etc/x11 correct?
<gr8m8> it's not normally needed these days so you have to make your own or add to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<chemicalvamp> gr8m8 i do have a file /etc/x11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<chemicalvamp> i just need /etc/x11/xorg.conf for tweaking my touchpad
<gr8m8> chemicalvamp: there should be a file in xorg.conf.d/ called 10-synaptics or similarto tweak
<chemicalvamp> nope, i dont.. but this isnt kubuntu, its a distro based off of it
<gr8m8> does it have the synaptics driver installed?
<gr8m8> should show in your X log near the bottom
<chemicalvamp> i would assume so.. yes, but i havent checked
<chemicalvamp> i dont know where the x log is
<gr8m8> should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gr8m8> bbiab
<chemicalvamp> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2 so thats a yes
<santhosh> #ubuntu
<santhosh> exit
<chemicalvamp> anybody here edited their touchpad configuration?
<valorie> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<valorie> chemicalvamp: ^^^
<chemicalvamp> thanks valorie
<valorie> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<valorie> lol
<chemicalvamp> does it still do cookie?
<chemicalvamp> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<valorie> !cookie
<valorie> nice
<Firefishe> !pasty
<Firefishe> blast! ;)
<Firefishe> no cornish pasties?  drat!
<Firefishe> Does Natty have any weirdness with nvidia chipsets whilst running the os in virtualbox?
<Firefishe> ....using the binary driver?
<chemicalvamp> such a good bot.. my irc bot just insults me
<chemicalvamp> gotta love seeborg
<chemicalvamp> valori this site isnt very comprehensive if it doesnt have what i need is it? :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> the ops are good about adding factoids if asks
<chemicalvamp> my vertical scroll region is like 1/3 of my whole pad
<valorie> asked
<valorie> did the guide help?
<chemicalvamp> no i dont see anything about scroll regions
<chemicalvamp> what kills me is i have done all this before, and now i cant find the site
<chemicalvamp> it was some command with xinput
<chemicalvamp> how does a person download an apt:
<chemicalvamp> like apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<santhosh_keesara> hi punty
<santhosh_keesara>  how r u?
<LINKSWORD2> OK, that's not a goood sign...
<LINKSWORD2> My graphics settings have switched over to Ubuntu's standard layout.
<LINKSWORD2> I need to revert it to normal.
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, Standard layout?
<LINKSWORD2> It appears to be Ubuntu, vs. Kubuntu...
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure how to explain... :/
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, Meaning Gnome vs. KDE?
<valorie> do you run both Ubuntu desktop and Kubuntu desktop?
<LINKSWORD2> yes, anonboo
<LINKSWORD2> Or should I say.... wildgoose?
<LINKSWORD2> No, valorie
<valorie> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<valorie> that might help
<LINKSWORD2> Valorie, I think I love you....
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<valorie> lol
<new_user> hey there, for some reason my keyboard got disabled in the normal system account
<new_user> it is external wireless keyboard as well as the hardware one on the netbook
<new_user> and I can't figure out how to enable it again. I created now another user account and it works here
<valorie> let's see if ubottu has any wisdom for you
<valorie> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<valorie> hmmm
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, I thought of a tip for you, keep a notebook with everything you are doing to your box.
<valorie> not sure that's useful
<valorie> better: blog about it
<valorie> that way people think you're smart, when actually you are only taking notes
<LINKSWORD2> To both of you.... I prefer my privacy...
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com for mine
<new_user> valorie: the keyboard works for entering luks password and for entering password to login into user account... but in plasma it stops working. I even tried the onboard keyboard and that didn't work either (or I couldn't figure out how)
<anonboo> valorie, Good call
<valorie> blogging doesn't have to be about your personal life
<valorie> it can be tech only
<valorie> and can be under a pseudonym
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe. LINKSWORD2 is a handle, or pseudonym, in the first place...
<valorie> exactly
<LINKSWORD2> If anyone thinks I'm going to tell my real name, they'd be bloody bonkers...
<valorie> eh
<valorie> I don't care
<valorie> mine is everywhere, and has been for a long time
<anonboo> LINKSWORD2, That maybe easier to find than you think.
<valorie> I'm sure you could find my house in less than 5 minutes
<LINKSWORD2> anon, I keep my identity well-hidden.
<anonboo> I know I started it but we're getting a bit OT now
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<valorie> we can use #kubuntu-offtopic for chat, btw
<LINKSWORD2> Well... I've had a few other problems pop up.
<anonboo> Idaho potatoes for one.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> So rather than trying to backtrack and find all of the problems, I'm going to copy my music back to my USB 16GB and start over.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't keep much on this system, so I never lose much.
<chemicalvamp> whats the apt command to search through installed programs?
<anonboo> chemicalvamp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=aeba1afa1ce5619dc192de6d388e9518&p=2918063&postcount=3
<LINKSWORD2> Cool! I'm back! And everything looks normal.
<juan_> Hola a todos
<juan_> alguien que escriba en español?
<LINKSWORD2> !espanol | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kubunubu> hi all
<kubunubu> I just installed kubuntu 11.04 and my ethernet adapter is not found
<kubunubu> sudo lshw ¦ grep net returns nothing
<kubunubu> there is a green light on the adapter and the router
<kubunubu> and adapter worked fine before install
<kubunubu> I have tried to reinstall a few times and I've also tried the live cd
<kubunubu> all with the same result
<kubunubu> It is an integrated adapter
<prabhakaran> Hi
<kubunubu> How can I get my internet working on the new install
<kubunubu> hi
<prabhakaran> regularly the package manager crashes
<prabhakaran> is that a serious bug in the latest version?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> Is there a ppa for the nvidia driver 275.09.07 yet?
<Torch> cousin_mario: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<cousin_mario> Torch: fantastic, I'll just install it by hand
<cousin_mario> Torch: perfect, it's working a charm
<cousin_mario> any idea when it will be in the main repository?
<Torch> cousin_mario: no, afraid not
<cousin_mario> ok
<kubunubu> any ideas why my clean install doesn't detect my integrated ethernet adapter. lshw ¦ grep net retursn blank
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: what about lspci?
<kubunubu> sorry i sec
<ashwin> I copied everything in my home folder and reinstalled kubuntu.How can i replace new home folder by old one?
<kubunubu> lspci also returns without network adapter
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: does it show unknown peripherals?
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: if not, I can only think of your network adapter being disabled in the bios settings
<kubunubu> no
<kubunubu> host bridge
<cousin_mario> ashwin: depends on how you copied your data
<kubunubu> 5*ram
<kubunubu> isa bridge
<kubunubu> SMBus
<szal> ashwin: 1. you should've done that while installing; 2. edit /etc/fstab to point /home to the new partition & reboot
<kubunubu> 3*ubs
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: can you pastebin it?
<kubunubu> in the bios
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: does the network adaptor work from other OSes?
<kubunubu> am...I'm using the live-usb and ... I don't have another usb key so I don't know how I can move it to this laptop to post it...sorry
<kubunubu> adapter worked perfectly before install
<kubunubu> i used 10.04 LTS for a while
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: do you recall the driver?
<kubunubu> I have debian on a separate hdd but did a dist upgrade there and can't get any gui
<kubunubu> I don't remember ever configuring the ethernet driver
<kubunubu> I'll check other hdd to see network is still working
<cousin_mario> kubunubu: knowing the specific module used might be of use
<cousin_mario> you could have a look if there are reported bugs
<kubunubu> how do I find out which module is used?
<kubunubu> I just booted with other hard disk and i have no eth0 there now either...maybe I did something in the bios ...
<szal> then check in the BIOS
<kubunubu> I checked bios
<kubunubu> I can't see anywhere that ethernet is disabled
<szal> open case, check that network card is plugged into its socket properly
<kubunubu> it is integrated, and the green light is on
<kubunubu> sudo ifconfig eth0 up, returns: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<szal> full output of 'lspci' please..  in case you're still on Debian, it should have dpaste, so "sudo lspci | dpaste" (assuming you have a working network connection there; otherwise divert output to file -> sudo lspci > outputfilename <-, copy that to a machine w/ net access & paste from there)
<kubunubu> deb connection not working now either sorry
<szal> then read on at "otherwise"
<kubunubu> I'll try to get it to this laptop
<kubunubu> thanks;)
<cousin_mario> what's dpaste?
<kubunubu> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<kubunubu> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)
<FloodBotK2> kubunubu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovesthethianood> hi my sound recently dissapeered along with flash,i have fixed hte flash issue with flashaid yet still no sound,any ideas?
<fabbio84> hi everyone
<fabbio84> i've a deb issue
<mfraz74> only trouble I've had with Flash recently is that it will crash and I have to log in from elsewhere to kill the process
<kubunubu> my output from lspci is pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/628735/
<szal> cousin_mario: dpaste is Debian's equivalent to pastebinit
<fabbio84> i downloaded virtualbox4*.deb but when i click the file kubuntu ask me which program associates to the file
<szal> iirc, they invented that sort of pastebin script (or took the idea from unofficial work by someone else)
<fabbio84> in ubuntu it works automatically
<drbobb> hey there used to be an option to keep touchpad off in system settings, after some recent update it's gone. either that or I'm crazy ;-]
<szal> fabbio84: follow the instructions to set up the pkg source from virtualbox.org, then install using the pkg manager
<mfraz74> fabbio84: expect it should be kpackagekit
<drbobb> so how the f*** am I supposed to switch off the touchpad if it prevents me from typing correctly??
<fabbio84> but i want to know why there isn't a default program for *.deb files
<mfraz74> drbobb: have you tried synaptiks
<drbobb> mfraz74: never heard of it, thanks for the tip
<fabbio84> mfraz74: where i can find kpackagekit? i mean the path
<mfraz74> fabbio84: not sure, but if you edit the kmenu, you should find the location
<Goliath> can you please make knetworkmanager work? Sometimes it doesnt display wireless connections at all and i have to use wicd or iwlist wlan0 scan....
 * szal has as default to run .debs 'GDebi package installer'
<mfraz74> drbobb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/kde-config-touchpad
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<drbobb> mfraz74: system settings says I have it installed already..
<drbobb> and lshw says my touchpad is not a synaptics, but an elantech
<drbobb> (not sure whether that matters)
<BluesKaj> goli which wifi chip . lshw -C network , look for mobile/wifi nic
<BluesKaj> oops
<ilias> does anyone has an idea why my 10.04 system while is booting stops and cannot start and the same time blinks capslock light? it is the third time in last 5 days it stops while booting and i have to switch it of and reboot.
<drbobb> blinking capslock usually means kernel panic
<drbobb> and in my experience more often than not that means broken hardware
<ilias> and broken hardware what does it mean?
<szal> that you need to find out yourself
 * szal would suggest running memtest first
<ilias> i have plugged on my laptop a usb hub and in last boot stop i saw that the light of usb wifi adaptor which is connected on the hub was switch off. is it possible that sometimes there is a bad load of the hub? memtest how will help?
<drbobb> ilias: bad ram, badly plugged-in ram, toasted motherboard, whatever
<lovesthethianood> hi my sound recently dissapeered along with flash,i have fixed hte flash issue with flashaid yet still no sound,any ideas?
<drbobb> ilias: first try booting a live cd, if that doen't work, well you have a problem
<linux-beginner-h> has someone activated the nepomuk desktop search runner plugin in krunner?
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :)
<ilias> i dont think there is any problem with the ram, mb or whatever of the hardware except maybe the usb hub. because the proble became after a system update using evgenesan repos.
<howoriginalAU> Has anyone here configured a windows live account with Kmail? I've tried googling how to do it but to no avail. I'm very new to linux and I'd love to get Kmail going (looks like a fantastic program)
<mfraz74> howoriginalAU: is your live mail account setup for POP3 access?
<howoriginalAU> mfraz74: it is indeed
<mfraz74> howoriginalAU: I've got mine setup for Hotmail, is there any difference between that and live mail?
<howoriginalAU> aside from it ending in @live.com.au I don't believe there is
<howoriginalAU> what I have at the moment
<howoriginalAU> is pop3.live.com as the outgoing
<howoriginalAU> and smtp.live.com as the incoming
<howoriginalAU> and for respective ports I have 995 and 587
<lovesthethianood> Im having sound issues,kmix or whatever th4e sound deamon is says my sound is turned up yet i cant here anything.
<szal> howoriginalAU: the other way around..  pop is incoming, smtp is outgoing
<howoriginalAU> szal: sorry, I meant the other way around lol
<howoriginalAU> bit dyslexic tonight
<lovesthethianood> PS:im pretty sure im not deaf so this should be a computer related issue
<szal> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<howoriginalAU> ahhh hang on I think I managed to do it, my inbox is starting to fill up
<howoriginalAU> lol
<howoriginalAU> 10 points for trial and error everybody
<howoriginalAU> Now hopefully it'll leave the messages on the server like I've selected....
<howoriginalAU> Also, this distribution is absolutely fantastic guys, I'm truly impressed at how far Kubuntu has come
<howoriginalAU> I am not 'new' new to linux, as in I know what it is and I've tried it for an hour here and there, but for my first long term usage it is really really good. Anyway, I won't take up a support forum with anymore irrelevant stuf
<kubunubu> hi again, i looked more in my bios for LAN
<kubunubu> there is no entry for LAN
<kubunubu> it is not disabled, it is missing
<lovesthethianood> szal: none of hte steps in that guide helped.
<kubunubu> i don't understand how this could have happened or what to do now
<szal> kubunubu: you're still owing us the paste for lspci
<kubunubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628735/
<kubunubu> I flooded something here...
<kubunubu> thanks for ur help
<szal> ATI Rage 128?  in what museum did you find that?
<kubunubu> hahaha
<kubunubu> i know crazy
<kubunubu> I have had issues but amazingly the kde desktop does come up
<howoriginalAU> wow an ATI Rage
<kubunubu> I'm more inclined to think my networking problem is in the BIOS now but I can't understand why it doesn't appear in integrated peripherals
<howoriginalAU> That's awesome man lol
 * szal has an old server board w/ an ATI Rage 128 lying around
<Joshun> hi. I have several folder views on my kde plasma desktop, and on startup i get 'the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly' on at least one of them. could anybody help with this?
<szal> no idea whether lshw sees hardware not listed in lspci
<kubunubu> I'll paste lshw 1 minute
<szal> kubunubu: you might wanna restrict it to network-related stuff; see 'lshw --help' for the exact option
<kubunubu> I did lshw ¦ grep net which returned blank
<kubunubu> sudo lshw | grep net should return at least one line shouldn't it?
<k0s> Привет!
<kubunubu> sudo lshw -c NETWORK > lshw.txt is empty
<kubunubu> ANY IDEAS WHERE MY LAN IS GONE?
<ftpvirus> hi
<ftpvirus> all
<ftpvirus> всем привет
<kubunubu> sorry for the caps lock there, I have to go for a few hours
<cousin_mario> szal: wonderful!:)
<esmirlin> hi, it's my first time on kde, i use a laptob with the screen broken, so i always plug an vga one... the thing is that when i change into screens, the panel bar seems to lose its effects, like it isn't transparent any more :S can anyone help me?
<esmirlin> está de más que pida soporte de kubuntu en este canal¿?
<esmirlin> hi, it's my first time on kde, i use a laptob with the screen broken, so i always plug an vga one... the thing is that when i change into screens, the panel bar seems to lose its effects, like it isn't transparent any more :S can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> !es | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<esmirlin> BluesKaj: yeah i know, i just didn't switch to the correct channel... anyways mi question was typped in english :P
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, I think you need to set the VGA as the default screen , but not sure how that's done
<BluesKaj> esmirlin, kmenu>apps>system settings>display&monitor>size &orientation..click save as default
<cousin_mario> bbl
<Guest97156> I'm missing menu bar in Kstars  using the latest KDE 4.6.4 any way to fix this?
<Guest97156> Also while we're at it. . . anyway to change Konsole font size and color. (I prefer Gnomes version of Terminal which makes this easy.
<BluesKaj> Kstars?
<Guest97156> Yes
<Guest97156> Menu at the top is missing.
<BluesKaj> Guest97156, thatdoesn't tell me what it is
<BluesKaj> the menu on kde is at the bottom
<Guest97156> Kstars is a Astronomy app.
<BluesKaj> then install it
<Guest97156> A lot of help here. Thnx.
<BluesKaj> Guest11882, openn the terminal >settings>configure profiles
<BluesKaj> btw Guest11882 , have you installed kubuntu-desktop or just kde ?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry Guest11882 , the other guest left  ...wish guests would give themselves nicks
<BluesKaj> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<soee> is it possible to have videos previw in dolphin ?
<BATi> soee: try kffmpegthumbnailer
<soee> BATi, it works, thank you
<BATi> soee: no prob...
<Justfigureitout> Ok maybe I am the only one with this issue, when dragging an icon to the desktop from a zip folder (not to the folder view but to the actual physical desktop) everything freezes up, am I the only one with this issue
<Justfigureitout> also how do I enable everything to update past 4.6.2 to 4.6.4?
<Justfigureitout> I would love to stay with the current KDE revision
<ronnoc> Justfigureitout: What Kubuntu version are you running?
<Justfigureitout> latest
<excognac> hi all after trying out many distros, this remained on my laptop, seems to work fine. Is there any szstem testing like in ubuntu-
<excognac> ?
<ronnoc> You just need to enable the kubuntu ppa
<ronnoc> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<Justfigureitout> thanks love
<ronnoc> anytime =)
<TheBuntu> what pages do i need to run a personal web page from my pc
<lcb> TheBuntu: '$ sudo apt-get install apache2' Open http://localhost ; Whatever you put into /varwww/ will go to the web. That's for starters. You need to read something on "how to run a web page from my pc in ubuntu" . It's not difficult.
<lcb> TheBuntu: *Whatever you put into /var/www/ ... *
<TheBuntu> lcb: i use to do it years ago in windows.. and it was easy then..... will apache do it.. or do i have to go somewhere.. to give my IP adress a web name
<lcb> TheBuntu: best bet is to use a dynamic ip, in case yours is a dynamic one. (DynDNS is among the popular ones, free, basic). For domain, you need to point it  to your ip - normally you have a control panel to do that, where you register your domain.
<TheBuntu> lcb: control panel a nother package to install
<lcb> TheBuntu: no. IF you register a domain, you might have a control panel where you register it. If so, you could assign and configure several settings, including where to point the domain.
<ronnoc> TheBuntu: No, lcb means the control panel for your account where you registered your domain name. Same thing you would do in Windows.
<lcb> TheBuntu: IF you use, for instance, DynDNS, you could use a domain like this. luizcb.dyndns.org || this is the page you'll get after installing apache
<lcb> http://luizcb.dyndns.org
<lcb> thinking on that, basically, you can change the contents of that page to whatever you want. that's a basic page. More elaborated pages and web contents is up to you.
<lcb> about DynDNS go to http://DynDNS.org and register. chose a name and you'll get something like what i just gave you, TheBuntu
<lcb> got it? need to run....
<lcb> ronnoc: tks :)
<lcb> didn't see ur comment b4
<ronnoc> lcb: np :) That reminded me my dyn-dns account was about to expire!
<lcb> ronnoc: you could run an dyn dns auto-update from ubuntu
<lcb> or... today's routers comes with it
<lcb> normally..
<lcb> ronnoc: check on dyndns FAQ, i think they have info on how to install it
<ronnoc> well I'm not really using it atm, I just keep an account active so I can keep my servername in case. Thx for the info though.
<lcb> funny thing about the one i use, expired probably 10 times already, during past 10 or 20 years and i allays got it back
<lcb> allways either
<lcb> ronnoc: there are other good ones now. if you do a search on dr. google you'll find / and compare. different features at times.
<ronnoc> ahhh thanks! will do. I had used dyn dns for years. we're creatures of habit, I guess :)
<lcb> ronnoc: :)
<TheBuntu> lcb: i did my domain name.... pointed it to my ip address..... if i open http://localhost   it finds it.... if type in domain name it dont find it..... now sence im on a router do i gota do anything inside of its setting
<Goliath> PEOPLE FIX KNETWORKMANAGER. IT SHOWS NO WIRELESS NETWORKS. I HAD TO SWITCH TO WICD OR CONNECT FROM CLI. THANKS
<Goliath> sorry for caps
<browserice> can someone help me configure my Kubuntu 10.04LTS to use the ATI proprietary drivers ?   I followed a tutorial and I am having compiling error
<browserice> is anyone available to help me with an Xorg.conf problem ?
<Linkmaster> browserice: what is happening exactly?
<TheBuntu> whats so good programs to design web pages with ?
<browserice> I tried to configure my ATI HD4650 following a tutorial but when it comes to compiling it, I have GCC error. I have a poste with all the details
<browserice> Linkmaster, will you help me ?
<Linkmaster> link me to the site you used, as well as your post
<browserice> ok
<oCean> so, in the users&groups administration, where is the 'administrator mode' button supposed to be?
<oCean> nvm, figured it out
<zMainframe> Hi
<zMainframe> running Kubuntu 11.04 and I can not seem to share files via samba when using dolphin.
<zMainframe> Should I just manually edit smb.conf and add a user password?
<zMainframe> I don't know if somehow dolphin will not pick up the changes or it could make things out of sync.
<apachelogger> zMainframe: I think dolphin does not use smb.conf as editing the config manually would be very unreliable
<zMainframe> OK.
<zMainframe> I can see the shares, but I can't seem to authenticate (I was tail-ing the log files)
<zMainframe> I am using winXP to connect.
<lcb> TheBuntu: are you ok now? i see your message regarding domain name not opening correctly your site. sorry i had to take a sneak on my real world.
<zMainframe> OK, under dolphin, I added a check mark to "Share with Samba" and "Allow Guests"
<lcb> Linkmaster: good Eve to you! (hopefully without any Adam)
<zMainframe> I can see the Kubuntu box in WinXP, but It won't let me in.
<Linkmaster> lcb: hallo there
<lcb> :p
<lcb> zMainframe: Dolphin | Samba Shares | "workgroup" of your win machine | winXP machine | 'Authorization Dialog' Username [the login name on your XP] Password [the same password you use in there]
<zMainframe> Yes
<zMainframe> the same unix user id and password is being used to authenticate.
<lcb> zMainframe: it should accept though
<zMainframe> I just closed Dolphin and opened it again, and none of the share settings are resident.
<zMainframe> the check marks are gone, even though I said "OK"
<zMainframe> weird.
<lcb> zMainframe: did you by any chance gave an incorrect username/pass and now you don't get the login?
<zMainframe> no
<zMainframe> should I try this with a root dolphin?
<lcb> you don't get the login dialog? 'Authorization Dialog'
<lcb> noooo
<zMainframe> let me verify.
<zMainframe> no
<lcb> hmm
<zMainframe> No Authorization Dialog.
<zMainframe> Weird huh.
<lcb> do you have bleaCHBIT INSTALLED?
<lcb> OOPS, lower caps now
<zMainframe> I don't think so.  Do I need it?
<lcb> no but
<lcb> i use that to make sure i clean all weird remains in my system
<zMainframe> I'll get it now
<lcb> as administrator and as regular user
<lcb> start with regular user then with sudo (in case you don't get the administrator menu entry)
<lcb> zMainframe: check first the languages you use in your system, under configuration if i'm not mistaken
<zMainframe> Sorry.  I should run bleachit first?
<zMainframe> Or check my default KDE languages?
<zMainframe> I did recently install japanese language support.
<lcb> no. configure it. take a look of the features.
<lcb> before you give it a go
<lcb> the languages you use must be checked if you check afterwards the option to clean languages. i'm suggest that because sometimes ppl run the cleaner without checking the lang
<zMainframe> Languages I have US British(not sure why?) and Japanese.
<lcb> zMainframe: default and installed one
<lcb> leave the default, doesn't hurt
<lcb> and of course the jap one too
<zMainframe> So I should uninstall like zimbabwe and all the others first?
<lcb> after checking that and while you put a check-mark on the items you want to clean, read what is on the right pan.
<lcb> zMainframe: hmmm i don't know why zimbabwe is in there :o
<lcb> zMainframe: leave it for now and digg a bit afterwards why you have that lang installed
<zMainframe> OK, set the languages now
<zMainframe> BTW, I mis-understood, I was looking in the KDE System Locale preferences.
<lcb> zMainframe: have in mind the checked ones on the conbfiguration dialog are the ones that will stay
<zMainframe> I see what you mean now.
<zMainframe> right
<jeff_> does anyone know about function keys for laptops...volume specifically
<lcb> jeff_: it depends the brand/model you use
<asyun> heyyy
<asyun> selam
<jeff_> gateway (acer) nv73A
<zMainframe> lcb, which ones should I check active.
<lcb> zMainframe: read the notes on the right pane
<jeff_> lcb: gateway (acer) nv73A
<lcb> zMainframe: that depends a lot on how you use your system. some ppl like not to rotate the logs, for example.
<zMainframe> I understand.  Very nice tool, I've never seen heard about it before.
<lcb> zMainframe: i destroyed a system already, with it
<lcb> zMainframe: j/kidding
<zMainframe> Hahahah!
<lcb> well.... could happen
<lcb> zMainframe: after that reboot, better do that way.
<zMainframe> I will.
<zMainframe> Thanks for the help.
<lcb> but do it both, as i said before, as regular user and as admi
<lcb> admin
<zMainframe> I'll run the tool now, and give an update after I reboot.
<zMainframe> OK, I'll also do it under sudo
<lcb> zMainframe: under admin a lot more "junk" will be removed
<jeff_> fixed it, thanks
<lcb> jeff_: :) i were looking for a pic of your kb
<lcb> oops, gone
<zMainframe> OK, rebooting now.
<zMainframe> bye
<lcb> zMainframe: when coming back, just in case... do sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<lcb> wb Linkmaster. how was the trip?
<Linkmaster> boring, I was misinformed; I thought I was going to my church soon, but my mom isn't ready
<lcb> ohh
<Linkmaster> yeah :l
<kristina> hi, I rated a bunch of pictures with gwenview, now how do I find all pictures with a certain rating?
<lcb>  zMainframe:  just in case... do sudo -i | apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<zMainframe> OK,
<lcb> zMainframe: if major upgrade you need to reboot again
<lcb> zMainframe: what i'm telling you is what i do when things goes wrong with no virtual explanation. i broke a lot of systems already. so, please  , don't blame me; blame instead whoever wrote the commands/packages :p
<zMainframe> Don't worry, I've broken things too :-)
<zMainframe> Best way to learn!
<lcb> hehehe
<lcb> kristina: i'll try to use that package...
<zMainframe> no updates
<zMainframe> OK, I went back into to dolphin to share the directory via samba.
<zMainframe> Still a no go.
<kristina> lcb: whut? which package?
<lcb> zMainframe: just in case too.. have in mind ... 'sudo dpkg reconfigure package' also helps, at times. the only thing is - you might lose some settings and need to reconfigure it again
<zMainframe> right
<zMainframe> I've done that before... in the good old days...can't tell you how many times I used to break X
<lcb> kristina: gwenview. i'll try to do the scenario you want.
<lcb> that's what i mean..
<lcb> zMainframe: i changed all my Xs to Z, hopping there is no more space left to break it again.
<zMainframe> I think I'm going to drop Dolphin, and just manually edit smb.conf
<kristina> lcb: uhm not sure, couldn't find an option to filter the pictures with a certain rating
<zMainframe> hahahaha!
<lcb> zMainframe: why, didn't resolve? you still don't get the login dialog?
<zMainframe> no
<lcb> geez
<zMainframe> really strange huh.
<zMainframe> I know, kpackage and everything else asks.
<lcb> try reconfiguring samba w/ dpkg
<zMainframe> tried to install AMOR with kpackage and got the dialog.
<lcb> zMainframe: let me see what i have with my samba normal (graphical) configurations. i know i get the default "workgroup" and the name of my own workgroup
<Linkmaster> what does '-p' mean in the command 'mkdir -p $HOME/blah/blahblah' ? and I believe that $HOME is equivilant to ~, correct?
<zMainframe> Is there a global place for samba settings?
<zMainframe> Some where under "System Settings" perhaps?
<BATi> Linkmaster: -p means "create parent dirs too if they don't exist" and correct
<lcb> Linkmaster: -p is to make parent dirs..
<zMainframe> Yup, -p is for parent.
<lcb> zMainframe: hold on
<zMainframe> k
<Linkmaster> Thanks guys, its the first time I've seen the tag, and I wanted to make sure it didn't do something wonky
<lcb> Linkmaster: in terminal, type $ man Linkmaster :p
<Linkmaster> ....>.>
<zMainframe> yw.
<lcb> hehehe
<Linkmaster> Why do I get the feeling that I totally shouldn't trust you? :P
<lcb> man mkdir
<lcb> Linkmaster: since the time you made my brand new computer a toaster
<Linkmaster> your not supposed to tell people about that
 * Linkmaster has shifty eyes
<lcb> oops
<BATi> lcb: cool, did it make at least a nice toasts? :D
<lcb> zMainframe: let me see where those things are. but if you syte samba on the search box on the global settings you get the config places
<lcb> syte/type
<lcb> BATi: hehehe
<zMainframe> OK, I found samba status
<lcb> BATi: i were kidding. in fact is a microwave oven now. and i'm pretty sure next time i use one of Linkmaster under-the-shelf commands that one will become an aquarium.
 * BATi once tried to cook an egg on a cooler of heavily overclocked K6 :)
<lcb> BATi: don't try it in a microwave...
<lcb> zMainframe: you have more than that. well i'll check it here, what i have. then kristina issue
<BATi> lcb: oh yeah, but putting MS windows CDs into microwave have a nice artistic value
<zMainframe> http://maketecheasier.com/easy-samba-sharing-setup-with-kde/2010/11/17
<zMainframe> I don't seem to get the "configure file sharing" on as a diaglog on the screen
<lcb> zMainframe: under network and connectivity you have Sharing... i didn't touch nothing in there tough
<zMainframe> Network and Conn. is blank for me as well
<lcb> zMainframe: go for it. configure samba.conf . does't hurt
<lcb> the hard way...
<zMainframe> yeah, I think thats what I'll have to do.  Something is broken, and I have not idea what.
<BATi> zMainframe: network and connectivity in kcontrolcenter is empty?
<zMainframe> BATI: under the Sharing icon, Default username and password are empty
<zMainframe> sorry, i should have clairfied.
<lcb> kristina: hold a sec... pls. let me try to help myself learning a bit more while helping zMainframe
<lcb> zMainframe: sudo apt-get install kdenetwork-filesharing libsmbclient samba samba smbclient
<zMainframe> k
<zMainframe> nothing to install.
<lcb> sudo smbpasswd
<zMainframe> I have it, apt said.
<BATi> zMainframe: good, those are used nly when browsing samba network... you want to share linux to win machine, right? sorry, wasn't here and have short backlog
<lcb> your linux one...
<lcb> zMainframe: ur linux one
<zMainframe> BATi : no problem.
<zMainframe> right, I can create a smbpasswd, for myself
<lcb> zMainframe: then... sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<zMainframe> let me see if it works.
<lcb> wait...
<lcb> do that 1st
<BATi> zMainframe: so, you want to access a share on windows or access linux share from windows?
<zMainframe> BATi:  Access linux share via samba from windows.
<lcb> zMainframe: under [DATA] path = /home/linux_user/Documents
<BATi> zMainframe: and right clicking folder, selecting properties and sharing tab does not work?
<lcb> zMainframe: browseable = yes (and) writeable = yes
<lcb> zMainframe: Save it (CTLR+X then Y then ENTER)
<lcb> zMainframe: sudo service nmbd restart && sudo service smbd restart
<zMainframe> k
<heinkel_111> i had a X freeze up while downloading new kernel updates with sudo apt-get update command (packages linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic)
<lcb> zMainframe: what is your other machine? XP?
<zMainframe> let me edit
<zMainframe> xp sp3
<heinkel_111> can I do apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic
<heinkel_111> or will it remove the installed versions ie the ones that are older
<lcb> smb://192.168.2.2/ on the location bar of the explorer, zMainframe
<heinkel_111> since these are metapackages i guess
<lcb> or the ip you have of the linux box...
<lcb> heinkel_111: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean <> or use synaptic
<heinkel_111> lcb, thank you
<zMainframe> sorry, had to make the edits
<zMainframe> OK, going to test, and yes I used the ipaddress
<lcb> zMainframe: don't worry, i still have about 50 yrs ahead
<heinkel_111> i like to try to understand apt-get for fun, but i had to ask someone for confidence in this case
<heinkel_111> removing the linux kernels sounds a little drastic, do not want to cause problems :)
<lcb> heinkel_111: you might have the leftovers mentioned on synaptic
<zMainframe> OK, got it work.
<zMainframe> I know the error too.
<lcb> heinkel_111: so, if you don't feel confortable on hand coding... use the graphical one :p
<zMainframe> I think that Dolphin does not create a smbpasswd.
<zMainframe> OK, weird, I dont' see the smbpassword file.
<lcb> zMainframe: but can you see your linux machine now, from the xp?
<zMainframe> lcb, yes
<zMainframe> BTW, how do you highlight a persons nick?
<Scunizi> zMainframe, type part of their nick and hit tab for autocompletion then say what you want to them
<lcb> zMainframe: In Dolphin  you can right click a folder, then select properties, click Share tab. From there you share any folder  but you might need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf in case you couldn’t write into shared folders. So you will need to remove the line ‘guest ok = yes’ to force asking for the username and password when accessing the shared folders.
<zMainframe> lcb: I'm going to remove the [DATA] entry now
<zMainframe> restart samba and see if I can share it still
<zMainframe> I want to know if it was smb.conf or smbpasswd that fixed it.
<lcb> zMainframe: at this point you might see some smoke from the cd tray already. don't worry. samba is cooking
<zMainframe> hahaha!
<lcb> zMainframe: to highlight a nick, on quassel, go to Settings | F7| Interface | Highlight ...
<zMainframe> actually I'm using opera...hahahaha...I clicked the link and it opened.  I was actually surprised.  I didn't know opera could do IRC.
<zMainframe> OK,
<zMainframe> lcb: I shared another directory from Dolphin.  Guess what didn't work.
<zMainframe> lcb: I'll unshare in dolphin and now add to samba
<alex_portugal> I need informations... anyone?
<lcb> sim, espera...
<alex_portugal> ok
<lcb> kristina: a bit more complicated so.. check this http://goo.gl/MJZy3
<zMainframe> lcb: I think dolphin is broken in kubuntu 11.04
<kristina> lcb: thanks a lot
<alkafoo> how to swap konqueror in KDE's menu for firefox?
<zMainframe> at least the share part
<lcb> kristina: sorry for the delay...
<lcb> zMainframe: hmm doubt it..
<lcb> zMainframe: do you have gnome/kde/unity/etc mixed in there? just curious
<lcb> alex_portugal: are you ok with englixh?
<lcb> english :p
<alex_portugal> yep
<lcb> so point and shoot. i don't know if i could help...
<alex_portugal> when a try to send email (with Kmail) with a file attached the email is not sent !
<lcb> zMainframe: not firewall / router filtering packages in there?
<lcb> alex_portugal: hmm i'm using thunderbird, but let me ask mr and mrs google
<BATi> alkafoo: if you mean favorities (first "page" of kde menu), then right clicking on konqueror, removing it, finding firefox (applications/internet), right clicking it and choosing add to favorites...
<alex_portugal> sorry im using thindirbird!
<zMainframe> lcb: nope
<alex_portugal> 'thuderbird'
<lcb> ohh.. ok. that's strange. let me see if any config option is enabled/disabled in there
<alex_portugal> 'thunderbird'
<zMainframe> lcb: did another test.  I get reproducible results when using smb.conf
<zMainframe> lcb: samba works.
<lcb> zMainframe: you mean log?
<lcb> ahh
<zMainframe> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3116588.0
<zMainframe> lcb: in the post rcrosby had the same problem
<lcb> see if they have a solution in there, zMainframe
 * lcb opening thunderB
<alex_portugal> ok
<alex_portugal> i have three email accounts from sapo and gmail.
<alkafoo> BATi: dang, I thought I tried that =P thanks
<lcb> alex_portugal: in meanwhile, are you dropping the attachment and it stays in there?
<alex_portugal> that's it!
<BATi> alkafoo: you're wellcome...
<lcb> alex_portugal: all those accounts with the same problem?
<alex_portugal> Yes!
<zMainframe> kcb
<zMainframe> lcb: might be missing a module
<lcb> alex_portugal: and this is happening only now? are those first time used?
<zMainframe> lcb:  what do you get when you type:  kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare
<alex_portugal> No...
<alex_portugal> Im trying using kubuntu!
<alex_portugal> its the first time !
<alex_portugal> And i love it!
<zMainframe> alex_portugal: congratulations!!
<alex_portugal> but this problems when im sending....
<lcb> zMainframe: "Could not find module 'fileshare'. See kcmshell4 --list for the full list of modules."
<lcb> zMainframe: but mine is sharing ok
<zMainframe> lcb: thats what I got too
<lcb> alex_portugal: i'm trying to see what's going on
<alex_portugal> My server name is: smtp.sapo.pt
<zMainframe> lcb: http://maketecheasier.com/easy-samba-sharing-setup-with-kde/2010/11/17
<alex_portugal> port: 587
<TheBuntu> lcb: if type in http://localhost it open the html file in var/www.... but put in the the host name that i registered with the dyndns... it says Server not found
<zMainframe> I think something is missing maybe
<alex_portugal> Connection security: STARTTLS
<zMainframe> I'll do some detective work.
<alex_portugal> Authentication method: Normal password
<lcb> alex_portugal: if it was sending ok it doesn't matter.. unless you changed in meanwhile account settings..
<alex_portugal> no
<lcb> alex_portugal: if you did better tell . don't worry, we'll go over it
<alex_portugal> when i send no attached files its everything ok
<lcb> TheBuntu: wait a bit pls. that's not a prob
<TheBuntu> lcb: k
<lcb> alex_portugal: i don't see any config settings that might prevent attachments from going. no thunderbird (or firefox since it might interfeer w/thunder also) installed right before the issue started?
<alex_portugal> no
<lcb> hmm. but look, that's not a kubuntu issue, as far as i know... wait..
<alex_portugal> what can i do? I already search all google!
<alex_portugal> and guess what... no response!
<lcb> alex_portugal: the progress indicator stops at certain point or no sending the att at all?
<alex_portugal> 40% +-
<lcb> alex_portugal: try to send from one acc to othet of your accounts a very small att
<alex_portugal> thats work!
<lcb> othet/other
<alex_portugal> i have already tried!
<lcb> hmm
<lcb> great. hold
<lcb> alex_portugal: any anti-virus running or any other package that scans the att before it goes to www?
<alex_portugal> no
<lcb> sure?
<alex_portugal> Wallet??!!!
<alex_portugal> no antivirus running!
<lcb> no, wallet is for pass/s
<alex_portugal> ok
<lcb> well, alex_portugal. did kde wallet finished successfully before thunder sending/receiving anything? isn't any dialog open somewhere?
<zMainframe> going to take a break.  b back l8r
<alex_portugal> no
<lcb> zMainframe: k. reboot that machine
<alex_portugal> nothing
<TheBuntu> lcb: 1 ? right now... im supost to have  /etc/hosts right
<lcb> TheBuntu: if you used a dynamic host you don't really need to touch in there
<lcb> dyndns, i mean ... only the smell is different
<TheBuntu> ok... cause there's no ip in it
<lcb> TheBuntu: where?
<lcb> alex_portugal: in a worry?
<alex_portugal> no
<lcb> good. TheBuntu give me your dyndns url
<lcb> domain
<TheBuntu> the name i registered right
<lcb> can you give it in private?
<TheBuntu> yes
<lcb> don't worry, i'm not in a day of hacking
<alkafoo> anybody tell me how to replace Dragon Player with VLC?
<TheBuntu> i cant figure out how to get konversation to priv chat
<lcb> TheBuntu: /query lcb
<lcb> alex_portugal: The delays caused by scanning outbound messages, especially with large attachments, can cause the transmission to time out
<lcb> alex_portugal: so... hmm.
<alex_portugal> ok thanks
<lcb> alex_portugal: use the compact data option
<alex_portugal> ok
<lcb> try that
<alex_portugal> i will try
<alex_portugal> Tnhanks
<lcb> wait
<alex_portugal> Thanks
<alex_portugal> yep
<lcb> alex_portugal: but you said you are not using anything that is scanning ur msgs
<alex_portugal> yep
<lcb> so that might not be a problem. however have that in mnd; is good to compact data anyway
<lcb> mnd/mind
<lcb> let me tweak more on your prob
<alex_portugal> ok
<lcb> alex_portugal: can you try error console and see if there is any error while sending?
<lcb> like connection timeout
<alex_portugal> wait...
<lcb> alex_portugal: Tools | Error Console
<alex_portugal> smtp.sapo.pt : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555
<TheBuntu> lcb: cant find where the ports are
<alex_portugal> what can i do?
<lcb> alex_portugal: wait.. (checking how to solve that locally) i think that provider has the software outdated, which is weird
<alex_portugal> ok i wait
<lcb> "The error message is just a warning. The connection will still be established and retrieve your mail. Your problem not getting as many messages as you think you should, or of the mail not being on the server or in TB is unrelated to the warning message."
<lcb> or sending.. for that case
<lcb> alex_portugal: try resetting the certificates that might being used by the e-mail client (isp/organizations, etc)
<lcb> alex_portugal: under SSL Preferences
<alex_portugal> ok
<alex_portugal> ...
<lcb> alex_portugal:  understand?
<alex_portugal> yes!
<alex_portugal> thanks
<alex_portugal> Where is the SSL Preferences?
<lcb> something is preventing or slowing down  your mails to go. you don't use any firewall; you didn't change any settings on thunder or firefox; nothing fancy done right before that happen - so.... certificates might be a cause of the problem . don't know if it is the solution tough
<lcb> too bad there is no thunder support in here :o
<lcb> alex_portugal: open System Settings, then write on the search box (top right) SSL
<alex_portugal> And now?
<lcb> TheBuntu: solved?
<TheBuntu> cant find ports
#kubuntu 2011-06-19
<alex_portugal> What can i do now?
<lcb> alex_portugal: better, thunderbird  - Edit | Preferences | Advanced | Certificates
<alex_portugal> OK!
<alex_portugal> Im There!
<alex_portugal> and now?
<lcb> alex_portugal: under View Certificates | Servers, delete the ones Thunder is using
<lcb> TheBuntu: the model of the router you are using
<lcb> brand/model
<alex_portugal> The same....
<TheBuntu> lcb: im just use one of those free website's for her.... that way my computer is safer
<lcb> TheBuntu: in a general sense you need to open port 80.
<lcb> TheBuntu: is she using the same router?
<lcb> TheBuntu: because you might have that port blocked and on hers isn't...
<TheBuntu> lcb: yes... but im just going to put her html file on one of the free websites.....    that way they are system is safer
<lcb> TheBuntu: only one html?
<TheBuntu> have not got everything done yet
<alex_portugal> i must go.... tomorow i will continue searching!
<alex_portugal> Thanks
<alex_portugal> (:
<lcb> alex_portugal: last resort... sudo dpkg reconfigure thunderbird
<alex_portugal> thanks
<lcb> alex_portugal: try #ubuntu-pt also
<TheBuntu> lcb: here's the router   belkin F6D4230-4 v2
<lcb> i'll go there if you want
<lcb> TheBuntu: let me check
<GISmonster> hey guys
<alex_portugal> thanks
<GISmonster> how is up?
<lcb> alex_portugal: sorry / lamento :)
<GISmonster> I am under GNOME is it a problem?
<lcb> a huge one
<GISmonster> come on, I have KDE installed too
<lcb> because people here uses KDE
<GISmonster> don't wanna switch
<lcb> ahh ok :p
<lcb> GISmonster: my experience tells me they do not cohabit very well, with some packages/functioning etc
<TheBuntu> for gnome...   #ubuntu
<GISmonster> :D i have no problems
<GISmonster> thinking about adding Xfce too
<lcb> ohh a happy customer!!!
<GISmonster> sure... I mean under linux the is usually only one problem
<lcb> GISmonster: well, when you have all graphical interfaces installed let us know how is terminal working
<GISmonster> and it is connected to the neck of the costumer :P
<GISmonster> :D ok
<lcb> hehehe
<GISmonster> sure i will...
<lcb> ok, checking TheBuntu router
<GISmonster> well, next step will be to write my own
<GISmonster> There is only one golden rule: think twice before update :D
<GISmonster> hey are there any russians here?
<lcb> yes, undercovered tough
<lcb> TheBuntu: on the left pane, under Firewall, Virtual Servers, then "Add" select Web Server
<lcb> TheBuntu: in meanwhile, you should make use of another setting to update your dyndns account. let me know when you are done with that one
<TheBuntu> lcb: works
<lcb> TheBuntu: :) ok. let me see how to update your dyndns on your router
<TheBuntu> lcb: ip adding works.... host name dont
<lcb> ok, wait... TheBuntu
<lcb> probably is a router matter too
<lcb> TheBuntu: Firewall > DDNS Service; Enter your DynDNS.org user name in the “User Name” field  ; Enter your DynDNS.org password in the “Password” field ; Enter the DynDNS.org domain name you set up with DynDNS.org
<lcb> in the “Domain Name” field; Enter the DynDNS.org domain name you set up with DynDNS.org in the “Domain Name” field
<lcb> TheBuntu: Firewall > DDNS Service; Enter your DynDNS.org user name in the “User Name” field  ; Enter your DynDNS.org password in the “Password” field ; Enter the DynDNS.org domain name you set up with DynDNS.org; in the “Domain Name” field; Enter the DynDNS.org domain name you set up with DynDNS.org in the “Domain Name” field. Whenever your IP address assigned by your ISP changes, the Router will
<lcb> automatically update DynDNS.org’s servers with your new IP address.
<KimLaroux> Man... desktop activities are a pain, KDE creates tons of them for no reasons
<TheBuntu> lcb: something going wrong on that...keeps saying login faild
<TheBuntu> lcb: 	Registration Failed
<lcb> TheBuntu: now while configuring your router dyndns?
<lcb> KimLaroux: i used once last week and i decided to take a better look at it because it messed a bit my desk. virtual environment
<TheBuntu> lcb: yes..... but where is says domainname.... theres 3 boxs.... do i put domainname in 1... then dyndns in the 2nd and org in the 3rd
<TheBuntu> lcb:  ir box . box . box
<lcb> TheBuntu: it might be correct that way. however i don't understand why they have 3 fields and not 2
<lcb> TheBuntu: probably they have several domains and sub-domains, not only dyndns.org
<lcb> probably because*
<lcb> TheBuntu: your host on the 1st one; and then try dyndns.org on the 2nd, leaving 3rd empty
<lcb> TheBuntu: *enagome* on the first one, by itself
<lcb> TheBuntu:  you could try leaving those "domain Name" fields empty. Usually the login and password it's enough
<lcb> TheBuntu: why are you disconnecting so often? you don't need to reboot the router for those changes.
<TheBuntu> every time i try to apply changes on the router
<lcb> hmmm, those don't need to reboot. maybe it does for every change. by the way, your page is not opening again - you did something ...
<TheBuntu> lcb: there is 1 wired computer on this router and 2 wireless laptop.... so gota figure out what private ip is the wired computer.... the router ends in 1.....
<lcb> TheBuntu: well, i need to go. i don't know if you saw my last message: "you could try leaving those "domain Name" fields empty. Usually the login and password it's enough". After the router matter done, install KompoZer. Open /var/www/index.html and play with it. every change you do on that page will be available trough the browser when saved. so you get the idea. more complex web pages and structures could be done after you understand those basic steps.
<TheBuntu> ok
<lcb> TheBuntu: wired pc.. win or linux?
<lcb> TheBuntu:  to see the ips: on win, Start Menu | Run | cmd | ipconfig ; on linux, in terminal type ifconfig.
<lcb> TheBuntu:  you could check that in the router: LAN > "DHCP Client list"
<lcb> geez, yoyo
<lcb> TheBuntu:  you could check that in the router: LAN > "DHCP Client list" too. and now.. time to sleep
<lcb> bye
<zMainframe> updating to kubuntu kde 4.6  I'll see if that works bettter.
<KimLaroux> zMainframe, better than...?
<zMainframe> OK, good news.
<zMainframe> samba sharing via dollphin works in KDE 4.6.4
<zMainframe> must be a bug in the kubuntu 11.04 release.
<zMainframe> I updated from the kubuntu ppa and now all is well
<sam_> anyone know why i wouldnt be able to delete a file in a shared folder?
<sam_> i keep getting the message "access denied to trash"
<frogonwheels> try deleting it rather than moving to trash?
<sam_> i right click and the drop down gives me the option to delete, i select delete
<frogonwheels> sam_: and presumably that's when you get the error?
<sam_> before it was giving me an the error of "creating files is not supported by trash protocal"
<sam_> but i worked in samba and now it just gives me this error
<sam_> and yes it gives me that error when i right click and tell it to delete
<frogonwheels> that's weird
<sam_> very
<sam_> i set up a headless server with kubuntu, so I'm doing everything over ssh
<sam_> guess no one knows anything about it
<Linkmaster> My netbook consistantly turns off the wireless every time I close my netbook lid. This is surprising to me, for once since the netbook isn't connected to either of the housing frames so I didn't even know it could, but I also disabled all power managment, so if I leave the lid up, it'll run until it dies. the moment I remove the support for it and allow it to drop however, it immediately kills wireless. any ideas?
<ballo> hello. Has anyone here paired a bluetooth phone?
<ballo> Tearing my hair out. hcitool cc never worked, hidd --connect worked ONCE then the phone asked for a passphrase which I never figued out, but now I don't even get that far
<Linkmaster> ballo: pairing isn't that difficult, what system/KDE are you using?
<ballo> well I have various VMs...right now I'm using bt5 which is kinda like kubuntu and I installed bluez-compat
<ballo> hdiconfig shows the device and I can scan using hditool
<Linkmaster> Hmm..turn both the machine and the phone to 'discovery mode= ON' that way they can find each other
<ballo> hidd doesn't scan, however
<ballo> but did attempt a connect ONCE (and never again)
<ballo> yea, I know that whole process. I can pair with my mac just fine
<ballo> and the windows7 VM
<ballo> hditool scan shows the device when the discovery mode is on
<ballo> sorry, hcitool
<ballo> hcitool cc always gave an error and never worked.
<ballo> Something got set and I can't un-set it or else I'm convinced hidd would work again... I tried deleting everything in /var/lib/bluetooth
<ballo> yea, hidd --search never worked, either
<ballo> What's really weird is it will give the error         No devices in range or visible if discovery is off, but if discovery is on it will exit with no error
<ballo> So frustrating :)
<S4L> so, if my cat jumping on my printer, which is sitting on top of my tower, manages to freeze up my box and cause it to not want to boot again (which has been a recurring problem)...... what should I check for?
<Guest8262> Hello
<dank> hello
<dank> Hi I need help with kamoso instalation... thank
<KevinJones> Don't think I can help much. what is the prob
<dank> Hi KevinJones,  I install kamoso and do not see me...
<dank> dont take picture
<dank> Is all in black
<KevinJones> does the cam work with other programs?
<dank> yes
<dank> with kopete
<dank> and other chat programs
<dank> is only kamoso
<KevinJones> hmmm...
<KevinJones> re-install the program?
<dank> is ok
<KevinJones> try sudo apt-get remove kamoso.....then re-install
<dank> Itried and nothing
<dank> the same
<dank> I read on google and saw the dependence that kamoso use and are all ok on my OS
<angrodnenharma> hey need some help realtek RTL8111/8169B pci express wireless card is picking up the wireless signals but every time i put in the password it doesnt connect, just asks me for the pass again
<swatty> join #kubuntu-dev
<excognac> KDE is lovely
<Peace-> excognac: xD
<RedDemon1970> hello
<RedDemon1970> can somebody please help me with connecting windows 7 and ubuntu true a network for sharing files over a network without any stuff like that i have to go to a crouded ubuntu irc where nobody can help me
<Peace-> RedDemon1970: wtf samba
<Peace-> RedDemon1970: right click on a folder share with samba
<Peace-> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<mfraz74> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi mfraz74
<mfraz74> What is the proper way of upgrading to the latest version of Java?
<rami> Hi
<BluesKaj> do you wnat to use java dor developing or do you just need it for browsing , because java is already included in kubuntu-restricted-extras by default in
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, ^
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: I want it for browsing, but https://www.mozilla.com/en-GB/plugincheck/ tells me that the installed version is old. I am using the latest in the repos.
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, what's wrong with the older version?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: Nothing, but if there are security problems with it, I'd like a newer version
<hedbruno> bom dia
<BluesKaj> well, is the newer version ore secure, mfraz74?
<BluesKaj> more
<mfraz74> well the security problems in the newer one haven't been found yet!
<BluesKaj> I'm sure you can install the newer version from the java site...I think there's a java chat , maybe they can tell you what you need to know
<hedbruno> bom dia, alguém sabe como integrar o dropbox com o dolphin ?
<Peace-> !spanish | headnetq
<ubottu> headnetq: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Peace-> headnetq: anyway yes thre is service menu for dolphin
<Peace-> headnetq: and kfiledrop ==>search google
<fayaz> trying to configure jovie here...
<fayaz> i'm unable to add talkers...
<fayaz> the "OK" button of the Add Talker dialog appears to be disabled...
<tobago> welche wlan karte ist für das aktuelle natty narwhal cool?
<Linkmaster> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Linkmaster> tobago: ^
<tobago> which pci wlan card is cool for current natty narwhal?
<Linkmaster> tobago: most of them work just fine, I haven't noticed any major issues as of late; though I'm not positive
<NiGhT_rIdEr> hii
<NiGhT_rIdEr> hello  any one ??
<alex_portugal> I need some information....
<alex_portugal> I have kmail configured with kubuntu 32 bits and everything is ok when i trie to upload
<alex_portugal> And i have kmail configured with kubuntu 64 bits and a cant upload files...??
<alex_portugal> What can i do ?
<foormea> hi
<foormea> is ssh-agent supposed to be running by default with kde?
<foormea> i have a laptop with 10.04 kubuntu, ssh-agent is running; a laptop with 11.04 with kubuntu, ssh-agent not running
<foormea> i'm not sure what the proper way is to have ssh-agent running
<foormea> and i find it pretty weird that it's not running on one of the two laptops
<alex_portugal> Kubuntu IRC??
<foormea> ?
<Kasike> hi
<S74rk7> Hey everyone!
<SIR_Taco> hi S74rk7
<Peace-> S74rk7: hi
<S74rk7> Hows things? :)
<SIR_Taco> excellent, you?
<S74rk7> yeah good thanks... little question I'd like to ask all your guru's on here :)
<S74rk7> Anyone know an alternative I could use to control volume other than KMix...
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: out of curiousity... what's your issue with kmix?
<S74rk7> Why I ask... I would like to be able to control and mute specific applications open from the like browsers etc
<S74rk7> At the minute I cant seem to find it...but I'm not quite sure all the options are there...
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: control each applications volume without opening Kmix you mean?
<S74rk7> In ubuntu/gnome... I could see what applications were using the sound card and control the volume for each specific application... same as in Windows7...by going into the mixer...
<S74rk7> I reckon I have an issue of some sort with KMix or I'm not getting it... I cant seem to see where I can change the audio output either... you know from Analogue-speakers and my HDMI port...
<S74rk7> Is there some kind of reconfiguration I could make it run...
<S74rk7> I know the system see my HDMI ports etc... when I'm using gnome/ubuntu desktop enviroment... I can change my output no problem...and lshw in konsole shows hdmi ports etc...
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: if you open the Kmix "mixer" (left click on the volume icon in the bottom right) and click the "Playback Streams" tab, it should show each individual applications audio volumes
<S74rk7> Yeah I have been in looking around all the settings and tabs in there...it only shows Internal Audio Anologue Stereo ...
<S74rk7> :/
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: Your HDMI doesn't show up under "Playback Devices"
<S74rk7> no..  :(
<S74rk7> does no problem when I just log off from KDE desktop enviroment and log into gnome...
<SIR_Taco> if you click Settings from the menu bar, then "audio settings" does it show up in the "Audio output" devices?
<S74rk7> the base install /  the system was initially Ubuntu 11.04 64bit install... then I install KDE + XFCE... but I remember I had this same issue when I install a fresh version of Kubuntu before also...thats actually why I install ubuntu as the base install...
<S74rk7> nope checked in there too
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: odd... what sound card do you have?
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, system settimgs>multimedia>phonon
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: that's where the "audio settings" menu takes you to
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, I don't have any "audio settings"
<SIR_Taco> err... "Audio Setup" I meant... do you have that?
<KeyboardCat> hi everyone :D
<S74rk7> HDA Intel STAC92xx  -   sound about right... will I just run lshw in konsole see if I can b more procise?
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, not in the kmenu
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: no... in Kmix, under settings
<BluesKaj> I don't use kmix
<BluesKaj> alsamixer in the terminal
<SIR_Taco> S74rk7: have you tried seeing if your HDMI shows up in "System Settings -> Multimedia -> Phonon"? incase it was confusing before
<SIR_Taco> thanks, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> but the phon listing should show his hdmi setup if it'smbeing recognized in the HW
<SIR_Taco> and hi KeyboardCat
<BluesKaj> phonon
<S74rk7> SIR_Taco: it looks like the same settings... if I go to KMix and click settings and 'audio setup' ... its the same settings and going through...System settings --> Multimedia -->Phonon
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<SIR_Taco> ok, and there is no HDMI listed under Audio Output?
<S74rk7> no... just "internal audio anologue stereo"
<S74rk7> Pulse...thats whats used when I log into gnome??
<S74rk7> it seems to work fine...
<S74rk7> I can change the output device no problem in there...
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, ok , you try installing pavucontrol
<S74rk7> this problem only exsists in KDE... its like KMix never liked my sound card :(
<S74rk7> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol?
<BluesKaj> !pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, I'm not a pulseaudio fan , but sometimes installing the vol ctrl for it helps get it setup properly
<S74rk7> thanks guys.... brb for a few mins though... phone call - sorry!
<S74rk7> I like the look of the alsamixer in konsole... gonna have a play in there?
<S74rk7> brb
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, yes apt-get will install pavucontrol
<KeyboardCat> BTW does someone have time to with my problem ;D
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: maybe.... haha what's the problem?
<KeyboardCat> some themes causes lag but Oxygen doesnt and the other default themes makes effects to lag but Oxygen is the only one which works without lag
<KeyboardCat> is this normal or is it just my crappy graphics card HD 4250?
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: that card should be plenty to deal with any effect or theme... my laptop has a 3200 in it and eveyrthing's fine. Do you know if you have the drivers from ATI installed?
<KeyboardCat> I have installed drivers from Additional Drivers program
<KeyboardCat> can that help if i remove them and download drivers from ATI site and install them?
<SIR_Taco> no, if you select the "ATI/AMD proprietary drivers" in Jockey (the Aditional Drivers program), then you should have the currently supported ones
<KeyboardCat> well they are installed so the drivers doesnt maybe are the problem?
<KeyboardCat> and it isnt my video file as wallpaper because the problem comes with that disabled too
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: is xorg-driver-fglrx installed? (sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx)
<KeyboardCat> no should i install it now in Konsole?
<SIR_Taco> yes, that would be good
<KeyboardCat> okey i install it
<KeyboardCat> E: Pakettia xorg-driver-fglx ei löydy
<KeyboardCat> that what it says and that means it doesnt find that package
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: do you have more than one option in "additional drivers"
<KeyboardCat> no there is only my Broadcom and ATI
<KeyboardCat> and both are installed
<SIR_Taco> what does it say for the ATI?
<KeyboardCat> it is activated and in useE: Pakettia xorg-driver-fglx ei löydy
<KeyboardCat> oops
<KeyboardCat> sorry because im hitting my laptop own mouse this sometimes pastes accidently text :S
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<SIR_Taco> what about the fglrx package? (sudo apt-get install fglrx)
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, KeyboardCat.that shouled be done wth kdm service stopped. Installing in the tty is best with video drivers
<KeyboardCat> fglrx is already the new version
<KeyboardCat> fglrx on jo uusin versio. <-- and that means it is the newest version available
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: ok, what do you get from the output of "lsmod | grep fglrx" in the terminal
<KeyboardCat> fglrx                2739144  70
<KeyboardCat> thats output of that command
<Goliath> why cant i find enlightenment de in ubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: ok, so the driver is active and being used
<BluesKaj> does ati still use the catalyst gui ?
<KeyboardCat> BluesKaj yes because i have catalyst in menu
<BluesKaj> Goliath, ask in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> then the catalyst should the driver configuration and version
<BluesKaj> show
<KeyboardCat> eh do you mean u want see my version or what
<KeyboardCat> catalyst says driver version is 8.84.6
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat, not me , but what's the ati card ?
<SIR_Taco> two things I can think of off the top of my head: 1) Under System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced, the Compositing type isn't set to OpenGL. 2)In your Catalyst settings, it's throttling the cards speed.
<KeyboardCat> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series but my computer box says my graphics card is HD 4250
<KeyboardCat> SIR_Taco the compositing type is OpenGL
<BluesKaj> 4250 is part of the 4200 series
<KeyboardCat> yea
<KeyboardCat> but if i use Oxygen all works good so thats the weird thing
<KeyboardCat> hey what the... i tested custom theme again and no lag
<KeyboardCat> the problem disappeared
<KeyboardCat> o_o
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: very odd haha
<KeyboardCat> effects doesnt lag now with downloaded themes
<KeyboardCat> haha it just started to work
<SIR_Taco> If it works, it works
<KeyboardCat> :)
<KeyboardCat> in day i had this problem but now i tested again and no lag
<KeyboardCat> maybe the updates which i installed maybe 1 hour ago fixed it?
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: you might see it lag a bit when using the laptop on battery power... if the battery starts getting low it will slow the CPU and video card down to try to conserve power
<SIR_Taco> that's quite possible
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat, glxinfo | grep rendering
<KeyboardCat> BluesKaj it says it is not installed and i can install it by making sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<KeyboardCat> so i install it
<BluesKaj> yup
<KeyboardCat> glxinfo | grep rendering
<KeyboardCat> oops
<KeyboardCat> wrong text :d
<KeyboardCat> direct rendering: Yes <-- thats what it said
<KeyboardCat> so everything should be fine now because the lag problem doesnt appear for me anymore?
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: you should be good to go
<KeyboardCat> yea thats just funny because now it works good but before this it worked bad
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep 3D
<KeyboardCat> just wondering what caused it but anyway it is working
<KeyboardCat> GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,  <-- thats output of that command so here u go BluesKaj
<SIR_Taco> KeyboardCat: your system could have been under load... with mobile graphics cards, they share memory with your system, so if you
<SIR_Taco> 're RAM starts filling up, you can get some latency
<BluesKaj> KeyboardCat, ok you're good togo, just make sure you don't use those graphics effects too much with just the battery power ...it'll be drained in no time
<SIR_Taco> You can always turn off the effects in your Power options, for powersave
<linux-beginner-h> is there a kmail2 ppa package for kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=202&t=91964
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: THX
<SIR_Taco> no problem
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: ok... it's called experimental... :-)
<SIR_Taco> ok, good to know
<SIR_Taco> there'll be some rough edges... but it supposedly works. It's still fairly unstable, because of the work with in and the PIM
<SIR_Taco> I shouldn't say it's unstable... but it's considered unstable
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: my mails will be untouched so that I can downgrade (worst case)?
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: do you use POP3 or IMAP?
<linux-beginner-h> DIMAP
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: then I don't think anyone could 100% say, at this point, than you wouldn't lose some/all/any
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: ok thanks
<SIR_Taco> linux-beginner-h: I'd be inclined to set it to POP3 if possible while testing...
<linux-beginner-h> SIR_Taco: ok
<SIR_Taco> at least that way, if some mail was deleted, it wouldn't be removed from the server
<hurrdurrdsg> :(((
<SIR_Taco> hurrdurrdsg: ? is that super sad... or have you had 2 extra lips installed?
<hurrdurrdsg> SIR_Taco: It's super sad!
<SIR_Taco> hurrdurrdsg: so.... babies are being beaten with cute puppies then?
<Goliath> how do make kde panel transparent?
<iconmefisto> network manager is giving me a new ip address. can I set up a static ip and still use network manager?
<Scunizi> iconmefisto, you can set a static IP through network manager.. it might actually work now.. otherwise if you do it manually you'll get frustrated until you uninstall NM
<iconmefisto> Scunizi: how do you set a static ip?
<Goliath> how can i enable compositing?
<Scunizi> iconmefisto, with network manager?
<iconmefisto> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> iconmefisto, there should be a network icon up by the clock.. left click it an "Edit Connections" option.. poke around there. you should be able to create a new connection that is static.
<Scunizi> gotta run.  good luck.
<Goliath> HOW TO ENABLE COMPOSITING?
<Goliath> HOW TO ENABLE COMPOSITING?
<FloodBotK2> Goliath: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GWild> 10.04 LTS - I just rebooted and my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<GWild> higher resolutions are not options in the resolution dropdown
<GWild> nvidia
<GWild> any ideas as to how to fix this?
<u19809> HI all I am unable to mount usbfs in natty ... it says it does not know the filesystemtype ... ????
#kubuntu 2012-06-11
<drezabek94> How can I determine what driver kubuntu is using with my wifi adapter? It is having issues connecting on Kubuntu, but it works fine on other linux distros (even Lubuntu)
<mydogsnameisrudy> drezabek94:  you can try sudo lshw
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm dont see driver tho so might not help ya
<drezabek94> mydogsnameisrudy I read about lsusb, maybe that one?
<drezabek94> (I am on win7, because Kubuntu woulnd't connect
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh hmmm
<mydogsnameisrudy> its a usb wireless
<drezabek94> mydogsnameisrudy: yeah, the online man page for lsusb also lists usbview
<drezabek94> hmm, and according to the ubuntu wiki, support looks grim, which is odd because it worked for install and on lubuntu...
<mydogsnameisrudy> what are you running 12.04?
<drezabek94> yes I am
<drezabek94> *worked on lubuntu 12.04 installed, and ubuntu 12.04 live disk
<drezabek94> well, I copied down a few of those commands, going to go test them out, be connected to irc via mobile device
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok im looking
<drezabek-mobile> shoot, well usbview didnt work... and lsusb was useless
<mydogsnameisrudy> do you know what card you have
<drezabek-mobile> TP-Link TL-WN722N
<mydogsnameisrudy> alot of thing going on with 12.04 and wireless so , im not the one to help you , hope someone else comes on to jump in on this
<drezabek-mobile> yeah,  i click on the network and it says "waiting for authentication" for a few minutes, and then fails to connect
<mydogsnameisrudy> have you tryed asking on #ubuntu
<drezabek-mobile> ok, thanks for you help anyways! :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep hope you get it
<drezabek-mobile> heres the thing, it worked fine on Lubuntu, and Ubuntu live disk... so maybe i will just reinstall kubutu and try again?
<mydogsnameisrudy> well live cd worked?
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm dont get that
<mydogsnameisrudy> did you update and upgrade?
<mydogsnameisrudy> oh you cant dang
<mydogsnameisrudy> sorry
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<FloodBotK1> mydogsnameisrudy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drezabek-mobile> well it connected once after first installing it, but havent been able to since unless i try for half an hour
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmmm dont get that at all
<drezabek-mobile> yeah, i made a question on ask ubuntu ten hours ago, but no reply
<mydogsnameisrudy> no try /join #ubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> ask there
<drezabek-mobile> wait, maybe its a bug with kde wallet?
<drezabek-mobile> i just reset my wallet, and now it just fails immediately?
<mydogsnameisrudy> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<drezabek> Yeah, I already looked at wifidocs, but I think I will reinstall kubuntu (didn't have anything on there anyways) and if it STILL doesn't work, I will proceed to #ubuntu
<drezabek> anyways, i have to go now, thanks for all your help mydogsnameisrudy!
<Linkmaster> are there any 'talk to' softwares for linux? like, speak into your mic, and it types into libre office or whatever?
<jackrepeat> somebody
<jackrepeat> test ok ,thx
<Daskreech> Simon maybe?
<Yankees52> i love kubuntu
<Daskreech> Yankees52: WooHoo!
<darbe> hi
<darbe>  cpp-4.6 : Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-4 is installed
<darbe> do you have any idea?
<mah454> what is default package in kubuntu livecd ?
<susundberg> mah454: i do not understand your question. i understand packages as single software / library packets
<susundberg> or do you mean that what all programs are installed by default if one uses livecd?
<mah454> susundberg, yes
<susundberg> mah454: see: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-i386.manifest
<susundberg> mah454: page found from: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i upgraded my kubuntu from ocelot to pangolin and now my xserver/kde doesn`t work. If i start the computer i get a login window on a blue background and if i login, i only get a xterm and that blue background. i can choose between different themes, such as kubuntu-plasma, ubuntu-standard etc. but that doesn`t change anything. So what can i do?
<robinp> I am having some issues with the Vbox guest additions, specifically not seeing the cursor, with Kubuntu 12.04 running on an OS X host. Anyone else run into this issue?
<silicon56> can anybody guide me where to find the microcontroller channel ?
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a messed up system, because my kdm doesn`t work. in the auth.log i see: pam_ck_connector(kdm:session): nox11 mode in kubuntu 12.04, this happened after an upgrade from 11.04. Does anybody got a suggestion?
<usr> русскоязычные есть?
<root______> hi
<root______> hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<jtheuer> does konqueror support client certificates?
<dataphreak> anyone have experience with rtl8188ru wifi chipset?
<dappermuis> i know this is a bit of a random and unclear question. But both Kmail and Thunderbird have been unable to retrieve email for a few weeks now (possibly since after an update). I've checked and double-checked the imap settings and they're right. I use the same settings on my phone with no problem. So, I was wondering, is there some underlying configuration that could be causing my imap retrieval to break? A bit weird of a question, I
<dappermuis> know, but I'm not sure what else it could be
<lordievader> dappermuis: It could perhaps be a firewall blocking the port.
<dappermuis> lordievader: you mean outgoing? this could explain it I guess since it works from my cellphone
<lordievader> dappermuis: Quite strange to block an outgoing port, but it could be.
<dappermuis> lordievader: it wouldn't be incoming though, right? since I'm polling the server
<dappermuis> lordievader: could it be a certificate issue?
<lordievader> dappermuis: Actually the imap port is server side, it can be anything on the client side... Usually a firewall is set up to allow outgoing.
<lordievader> dappermuis: Do you have a firewall running?
<lordievader> dappermuis: Perhaps, have you used the automatic wizard offered by thunderbird?
<dappermuis> lordievader: i don't have a firewall wizard that i'm aware of
<dappermuis> lordievader: yes, tried it...no luck, it takes a while and then asks e to manually configure
<dappermuis> lordievader: could anything have automatically installed a firewall that i'm not aware of?
<lordievader> dappermuis: Does he give an error?
<dappermuis> lordievader: not that i remember, i can run it again to see
<lordievader> dappermuis: Please do so.
<dappermuis> lordievader: still looking up configuration...
<dappermuis> lordievader: "Thunderbird failed to find the settings for your email account"
<dappermuis> lordievader: interestingly, i can't even ping the server...though when i try ping from a remote location it works
<dappermuis> lordievader: so there must be something in my configuration...
<lordievader> dappermuis: What email service are you using? Gmail, your isp or something else?
<dappermuis> lordievader: my institutional email
<dappermuis> lordievader: from my university
<lordievader> dappermuis: I see. And pinging the server fails? Could you do a nslookup to the domain?
<dappermuis> lordievader: pinging it fails from my machine. But when I use an online ping test, it works. So something somewhere is blocking it
<lordievader> dappermuis: That is why I ask if a nslookup also fails.
<dappermuis> lordievader: that works
<dappermuis> interestingly, i can't ping my university at all
<dappermuis> lordievader: www.uct.ac.za
<dappermuis> ping www.uct.ac.za
<dappermuis> PING srvslsweb001.uct.ac.za (137.158.158.44) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dappermuis> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2000ms
<FloodBotK1> dappermuis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dappermuis> thought i could get away with 3 lines ;)
<lordievader> dappermuis: Could you run "nslookup www.uct.ac.za" ?
<lordievader> dappermuis: A ping from here also fails.
<dappermuis> lordievader: a ping from http://www.iwebtool.com/ping?domain=www.uct.ac.za works
<mydogsnameisrudy> www.uct.ac.za
<mydogsnameisrudy> Server:         4.2.2.2
<mydogsnameisrudy> Address:        4.2.2.2#53
<mydogsnameisrudy> Non-authoritative answer:
<mydogsnameisrudy> www.uct.ac.za   canonical name = srvslsweb001.uct.ac.za.
<FloodBotK1> mydogsnameisrudy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dappermuis> lordievader: nslookup http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035259/
<lordievader> dappermuis: Ok on their end the port 143 (imap) is open, what are the settings you use in thunderbird, could you show a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste | dappermuis
<ubottu> dappermuis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dappermuis> lordievader: can you check what ports are open on imap.cs.uct.ac.za
<dappermuis> lordievader: uct.ac.za is just my institution...i'm in the CS department
<lordievader> dappermuis: You could download zenmap to do portscanning (zenmap is a gui for nmap)
<dappermuis> lordievader: ok, will do. This doesn't make much sense though...since i'm successfully connecting on port 993 on my android handset
<lordievader> dappermuis: 993 is imap with ssl encryption, have you enabled ssl in thunderbird?
<dappermuis> under the settings you mean?
<dappermuis> account settings...yes
<lordievader> dappermuis: With the account settings.
<dappermuis> lordievader: i have. Could there be anything else causing the problem? I know the mail server works and I know the port works...it just doesn't work on my Kubuntu installation. Could there be a setting somewhere or could I have broke something such that it doesn't work?
<lordievader> dappermuis: Could you run "nmap -p 993 137.158.158.44", you might need to install nmap...
<dappermuis> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035277/
<lordievader> dappermuis: Ok so you should just be able to connect to it, there is no firewall blocking it, else the nmap wouldn't see the port.
<lordievader> dappermuis: Perhaps the terminal can give you a hint, run thunderbird from the terminal and run the thunderbird wizard again.
<dappermuis> lordievader: ah ok, will try that... will post a screenshot if it doesn't give any insight
<BluesKaj> hey all
<silicon56> has any one used the mcu8051ide?
<BluesKaj> silicon56, and what is that? ..quoting model numbers hardly works ..describe your problem in plain english please
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<Daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<silicon56> it is an  ide for microcontrollers
<Daskreech> silicon56: Yes it is
<silicon56> has any body used it i need to discuss it
<Daskreech> silicon56: I don't know. you could discuss it here but I suppose you could also find a  more microcontroller oriented room
<Daskreech> Either works
<Daskreech> Or both :)
<BluesKaj> silicon56, I've never seen anyone discuss mcus here
<dappermuis> lordievader: it turned out there was a bad line in my /etc/hosts. Removing it and restarting fixed the problem...I was messing with the hosts file a few weeks ago, which would explain it
<dappermuis> lordievader: thanks for the help though, it helped me rule out possible causes and pointed me in the right direction
<Daskreech> yay for not backing up the hosts file before messing with it
<dappermuis_> :/
<lordievader> dappermuis_: Great that you can get email again :)
<dappermuis_> lordievader: indeed :) Unfortunately, KMail2 still remains horribly broken :/
<dappermuis_> upgrading to 4.8.4 now...hopefully that fixes some things
<lordievader> dappermuis_: Kmail is not something I use, last time I tried it would crash on launch. I decided to just stick with Thunderbird.
<dappermuis_> lordievader: ya, KMail2 is horribly broken...KMail1 was amazing though. I don't know why they decided to "downgrade" it...
<BluesKaj> dappermuis_, don't hold your breath
<dappermuis_> lordievader: I prefer to use Kmail because of the akonadi-google package
<dappermuis_> lordievader: it integrates really well with Kontact
<BluesKaj> t-bird imports gmail accts
<dappermuis_> BluesKaj: ha! ok...I won't...maybe by the end of the year it will be usable
<dappermuis_> BluesKaj: does it integrate contacts, calendar and tasks as well? Last time I checked it didn't
<BluesKaj> dappermuis_, don't think so , but I'm a home user , so i don't have hundreds of contacts etc , so t-bird does what i need
<dappermuis_> BluesKaj: fair enough...I work on multiple machines and sometimes on the go, so syncronizing via google makes a lot of sense for me...especially when i can sync with kontact
<dappermuis_> BluesKaj: ah...bug 298861 was fixed :D that was one of my pet peeves
<BluesKaj> i just export contacts from chrome ..it used to be my fav browser , but google is becoming too invasive for my liking ...t-bird and FF integrate fairly well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298861 in vzctl (Ubuntu) "Please merge vzctl 3.0.22-14 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298861
<dappermuis_> as is bug 300013...another thing that really bugged me
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 300013 could not be found
<dappermuis_> BluesKaj: hmmm...ja, i haven't used FF in a while. It used to be way too slow...but I hear it's improved a lot. I've just become very comfortable with chromium I guess
<BluesKaj> dappermuis_, I use a large monitor and chromium tab fonts aren't adjustable ...they're unreadable .. googles's negelect borders on arrogance  IMO
<BluesKaj> BRB , just upgraded to 4.8.4
<ed1276> hi pls help me, I have nvidia gt540m graphics card, I downloaded and installed drivers from nvida website only to discover that linux is not suported, now my laptops resolution is 640x480 and I cant change it back, howe do I select/use the default drivers that came with kde instead of nvidia?
<lordievader> ed1276: How did you try to install the drivers exactly?
<ed1276> I downloaded the .run file from nvidia website, then had to stop xserver (ctrl alt f1 service kdm stop) then run the .run file
<lordievader> ed1276: Yes and there did you get any errors?
<ed1276> no, i dont think so, it installed fine, but then it asked me to reboot, after rebooting resolution dropped
<lordievader> ed1276: Can you change the resolution in, what was it called, nvidia-xconfig?
<lordievader> ed1276: Somewhere in the system category of the menu, I think.
<rethus> on 12.04 i have mic input anymore#
<ed1276> when I start nvidia x server settings it says "you do not apper to be using nvidia drivers, plese run your x config file and restart the x server
<ed1276> there are no options to change the resolution
<ed1276> I restart the x server but nothing changes
<lordievader> ed1276: Ok could you run, sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<ed1276> this is what i got:
<ed1276> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<ed1276> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as
<ed1276> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<ed1276> New X configuration file written to
<FloodBotK1> ed1276: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ed1276> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lordievader> ed1276: After doing that logout, and log back in.
<ed1276> ok
<ed1276> yeah, no change
<rethus> sound works in kubuntu, but bot the mic input. any idea, why
<rethus> try all settings in pavucontroll for mic1, mic2 line and others
<lordievader> ed1276: You still get the error in the nvidia x server thing?
<ed1276> yeah, it says the same thing
<ed1276> you do not appeat to be using nvidia driver
<ed1276> thing is Ive given up on nvidia, I am trying to get the intagrated graphics workirg (like it didi before, but how do I do that?
<lordievader> ed1276: What you could do is remove the nvidia driver and install the driver through jockey(-kde)
<lordievader> ed1276: But since I do not use an nvidia gfx I do not know how to remove the driver.
<ed1276> how do I install driver through jockey?
<ed1276> and which driver?
<lordievader> ed1276: Have you removed the old one?
<ed1276> not yet, I am trying to find out how
<ed1276> in my /etc/X11/ folder I found xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup
<lordievader> ed1276: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/problems-with-xorg-conf-and-nvidia-drivers-881373/#post4455545
<ed1276> ok ill try this one
<ed1276> it says NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run: command not found
<ikonia> do it in the same dir as the file
<ed1276> yeah ive done that
<lordievader> ed1276: The .run file is refering to the driver you've downloaded.
<lordievader> ed1276: make it ./Nvidia....run --uninstall
<ed1276> ok so there appeared a file "unist" in that directory
<ed1276> this is what the file "unist" says  paste.kde.org/497342/
<ed1276> what do I do now
<ed1276> ok so the problem is there is no netroot in recovery menu, ive tried rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and i think it may have worked but then Icouldnt donwload the new package (apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx)
<lordievader> ed1276: Use sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<ed1276> this is what i got http://paste.kde.org/497348/
<lordievader> ed1276: Then make it: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<ed1276> ok, http://paste.kde.org/497354/
<lordievader> ed1276: That seems allright, after it has finished reboot, and you should get your basic driver back.
<ed1276> do I reboot now?
<lordievader> ed1276: i.e. non-nvidia driver.
<lordievader> ed1276: After it has finished, if you get the promt back.
<ed1276> yeah that was it
<lordievader> ed1276: Then reboot your machine. Do you have a spare machine btw?
<ed1276> I do
<lordievader> ed1276: Worst case senario, the mesa driver fails and you end up at a promt you can use to secondary machine to get to this channel, then you can get some help.
<ed1276> ok im rebooting now
<ed1276> no, no success
<ed1276> its still the same
<lordievader> ed1276: You mean the low resolution? Could you change that in the system settings?
<ed1276> no cant, there is only one setting (640x480)
<lordievader> ed1276: I see, well open the jockey, menu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<lordievader> And install the recommended driver.
<ed1276> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use in this system"
<lordievader> ed1276: That is correct, but it should give you a few options on installing them.
<lordievader> ed1276: And one is recommended.
<ed1276> no the boxes are blank
<lordievader> ed1276: Could you show a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste | ed1276
<ubottu> ed1276: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ed1276> http://imagebin.org/215951
<lordievader> ed1276: What is the output of the command: sudo lspci |grep VGA?
<Mirrakor> hey, can somebody using kmail do me a favor? If you have a mailinglist subscribed, could you do a rightclick on a mail from the ML and select "create filter" -> "Mailinglist" and tell me by what it filters? (I'm on a different notebook here and the 'Create filter by mailinglist' option is disabled here, but I'm pretty sure that it used to work on my last kubuntu installation ...
<ed1276> http://paste.kde.org/497390/
<lordievader> ed1276: Is your OS 32 or 64 bit?
<ed1276> 64 bit
<lordievader> ed1276: Then according to the nvidia site you need this driver: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/45533 I guess this is the same one you tried earlier, but try to download it again and install it.
<lordievader> ed1276: Install it, after you've disabled the kdm, with: sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.59.run (assuming you are in the right folder)
<Yankees52> is kubuntyu dead?
<ed1276> ok downloading
<ikonia> Yankees52: no
<lordievader> Yankees52: Why would you think that?
<Yankees52> then why dosent canonical sponser it?
<ikonia> Yankees52: ask canonical
<Yankees52> who sponsers it then?
<ikonia> Yankees52: no-one
<Yankees52> oh wait! blue systems does
<Yankees52> is it possible to downgrade to kde 3.5?
<Yankees52> i love kubuntu fuck unity, what the hell is wrong with ubuntu lately?
<Tm_T> Yankees52: please watch your language
<lordievader> Yankees52: No need to use foul language
<Tm_T> also this is not a place for rants
<Yankees52> oh sorry
<Yankees52> where can i rant?
<Tm_T> Yankees52: on your own blog/channel
<RichiH> Tm_T: mind pasting me what he said in pm?
<Mirrakor> Yankees52: At a conference (:
<Tm_T> RichiH: on PM please if it's not on the channel topic
<Tm_T> in
<Yankees52> will kubuntu get kde 4.8.4?
<Tm_T> yes
<Yankees52> will we see it in 12.04? if so when?
<Tm_T> Yankees52: when it's ready
<Yankees52> ok but 12.04 will get it?
<Tm_T> yes
<rethus> sound works in kubuntu, but bot the mic input. any idea, why? try all settings in pavucontroll for mic1, mic2 line and others
<mokush> the kubuntu beta ppa seems to have stuff from 2012? does this contain kde beta 2?
<mokush> oh, just read somewhere that betas will go into staging? is this so? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<lordievader> Good evening
<VirtualBlackness> I seem to have broken network manager
<VirtualBlackness> KDE splash says waiting for network configuration, then waiting up to 60 seconds for networking... something to that effect. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling... which just seemed to take a way the red  x icon indicating that network mgr is borked where my wireless doodad used to be.
<VirtualBlackness> 1204.
<VirtualBlackness> reinstalled the plasma widget.
<Shura_> Hi dudes
<Shura_> I installed project-neon-all to test kde 4.9 ans now i'd like to remove it.
<Shura_> How can i do ?
<lordievader> Shura_: On this forum: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?36189-Project-Neon/page8 it says to do sudo apt-get remove kde-nightly
<nasserash_> hello all, I'm having an issue with Krunner, when I type, for example, 111 F to C, it dosn't convert 111 Fahrenheit to celsius. I know it used to do just fine.
<lordievader> nasserash_: I need to add an =, but I get the result in Kelvin...
<nasserash_> lordievader: I don't think u need to put "="
<lordievader> nasserash_: Without it, it won't do anything here either.
<nasserash_> lordievader: yup, it used to work just fine tho. I just tried Pardus 2011.2 which I think has KDE 4.6 and it worked without the "="
<nasserash_> according to this, it should work http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Krunner#Calculator
<lordievader> nasserash_: I see, strange. Let's see if I am missing packages.
<nasserash_> lordievader: yeah I think it's a missing package or something
<lordievader> nasserash_: It's probably the plasma-runners-addons package.
<nasserash_> lordievader: will try that
<lordievader> nasserash_: Installed it, enabled a few plugins, hit apply, and it worked. For me at least.
<nasserash_> lordievader: Thanks a lot :) Indeed it was missing that package
<lordievader> nasserash_: No problem :)
<alt1231> as far as installing drivers..if my motherboard company dint make linux drivers do i just go with what is installed?
<lordievader> alt1231: Most things work right out of the box, the linux kernel has many drivers built in. I recommend running a live-cd to see and test if everything is working.
<alt1231> it does i was just curiu if had to install anything
<alt1231> curious
<alt1231> i know my display adapter i have to the generic dont work so well with high graphics for this card
<alt1231> i just wanted to double check about the motherboard drivers
<lordievader> alt1231: True, it is usually benefitial to install gfx drivers.
<lordievader> alt1231: On my 3 boxes all I had to install where the gfx drivers.
<alt1231> ah k thans for the info
<devilchaos> hi im having problems with k3b specifically permissions with cdrdao and growisofs and dont seem to know what i have done could someone help me sort the permissions out please?
<qbit> devilchaos: have you tried settings -> setup system permissions menu item in K3b?
<qbit> devilchaos: anything that needs permissions to be changed will show old vs new permissions, and have an empty check box in front
<qbit> check the check boxes and it will ask you for a password
<qbit> I don't check the group one at the very top though
<devilchaos> qbit: yes ive been through tht and now it sys it cnt find them cdrdao and growisofs
<devilchaos> ill try again just now
<qbit> are they in the list?
<devilchaos> they were ticked but now crossed saying it cnt find them
<qbit> if they don't show up in the list they may not be installed, although they should be....
<devilchaos> hold on...
<devilchaos> yeah they are installed because everything was there before i messed with it
<devilchaos> http://pastebin.com/3uqVhmd1
<devilchaos> thts what i get when i start the program now
<devilchaos> and ill pastebin the settings
<qbit> yeah - I have both dvd+rw-tools and wodim installed here
<qbit> I think wodim and dvd+rw-tools were supposed to replace cdrecord/cdrtools iirc
<qbit> might check if you have those installed as well as checking cdrdao
<qbit> I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 these days, and I don't remember which/when this may have changed wrt to older kubuntu versions
<devilchaos> i have just undone what i did. i reopened the k3bsetup through sudo and set defaults and put it back to the way it was but i stall have the same problem which ill pastebin once it flashes up agin when i try to copy and audio cd for my mum
<devilchaos> yes im on the latest release aswell
<devilchaos> qbit: you ok to wait a cple of minutes?
<qbit> yeah - I'll be here for about another half an hour
<qbit> but I'm quickly running out of ideas too  :-)
<devilchaos> yeah i know i am aswell should be straight forwardly simple but havent messed with permissions since i changed from debian to kubuntu as everything is done for me now
<devilchaos> and need a second brain to help lol
<devilchaos> something funny goin on first error msg i got through k3b told me to change the permissions through k3bsetup and now its telling me unknown error code 255 and to check tht i have a patched version of cdrecord
<qbit> yeah - that struck me as odd, as dvd+rw-tools replaced cdrtools
<devilchaos> ive just checked the debugging output and the information is too large to go on 786mb and i only have 700 cdr
<qbit> ughh
<qbit> you can usually only overburn at about 2-4 MB over
<devilchaos> yes i am aware of tht but i suspect thts why its not buring to disk as it is too lsrge
<qbit> but copying a normal audio cd to cd shouldn't be over that - a 700 MB CD is known as an 80 minute audio
<qbit> the older ones were 74 minutes
<qbit> if the audio cd you're trying to copy is larger than 80 minutes of track time that may be true - but it's also not the 'standard'
<devilchaos> ah but would it be possible they have made it tht way so i cannot make the back up as its a new audio cd?
<qbit> but I'd also look and see if you have an old cdrtools package laying around; if so uninstall it and put wodim and dvd+rw-tools in it's place
<qbit> yes - that is a possibility - I have just not run across anything like that yet
<devilchaos> is there a diff program i can use to copy it and ommit a couple of tracks
<devilchaos> its been years since ive had to do this as im on digital format now
<qbit> but you can tell, if it's 80 minutes of program it's normal and should fit on a 700MB cd
<qbit> not certain - but you could expirement with a different one
<devilchaos> how do i tell its an 80 min?
<qbit> but I suspect you'll see the same errors from k3b as it sounds like something with it is not set up right
<qbit> usually an audio cd will  either say or it will have one of those weird little icon pictures on it which is supposed to provide some kind of information on the foramt it contains
<devilchaos> the cd im copying doesnt have any markings indicating what size it is the blank cdr does
<devilchaos> though
<qbit> devilchaos: I haven't tried copying an audio CD in a long time - going to do it now and see what happens
<devilchaos> ok :)
<qbit> gonna do it to a CD-RW, but that shouldn't matter I think....
<qbit> it read the disk, using Wodim, starting to write now...
<qbit> it's a 10x CD-RW so it takes a couple of minutes
<devilchaos> think ive found a way round the issue
<devilchaos> im ripping the tracks off in .wav format then ill just start an audio disc and add the wav files till its full
<qbit> if that disk is truly too big that may be what you end up having to do
<qbit> 768MB just sounds wrong, or non-standard
<devilchaos> yeah  i think thts goin to be the case here it will be worth remembering for the future if my brain will allow it lol yeah a know but wouldnt put it passed the music company for under handedness
<qbit> especially Sony
<devilchaos> yeah it could be a sony its got universal stamped on it
<qbit> a Sony might only have 80 minutes of music on it, but there also might be their rootkit plus advertising
<qbit> and whatever other DRM is in vogue these days....
<qbit> OK - copy is complete and audio plays...
<qbit> my K3b had no problem copying a commercial audio CD to a CD-RW and playing it
<qbit> devilchaos: and with that time for me to go, check ya later, and good luck for the future   :-)
<devilchaos> cheers lad thx
<devilchaos> :) you too
<steve_> Hello all, new to KDE, what kind of method do you prefer for making 'shortcuts' to applications on the desktop
<steve_> When I drag, say, firefox to the Desktop I get....a widget?
<mydogsnameisrudy> you dont like the widget?
#kubuntu 2012-06-12
<natman> Does anyone use Telepathy in Kubuntu? I am using Kopete atm
<Yankees52> how do u defrag?
<skreech_> Yankees52: YOu don't need to
<su_> well i managed to get my issues resolved without asking for support here. :) Was trying to get music from a share on a network into a playlist
<su_> was able to access the network share by typing the name of the computer in the address bar, and using movie player
<skreech_> Sweet
<skreech_> what's the sharing protocol ?
<su_> :D ttfn - i really like the kde interface. would like to resolve issues with the gtk stuff looking clunky - have used lxappearance and also the GTK button on the umm... kde theme preferences thingie
<skreech_> mpris? dlna? ssh? samba?
<su_> well it's smb://
<skreech_> ah ok
<su_> in the path - talking to 2 different windows machines
<su_> i just couldn't see the share, had to type in the computer name
<su_> i'm running 12.04 and switched to KDE, have some learning to do - but definitely prefer it
<su_> over the new gnome
<su_> i'm going to look up on kio slaves to see what i can learn there, read about it somewhere
<su_> i'm really pleased with kubuntu, it's solid, stable - and powerful. Doesn't feel like I'm playing with a tinker toy with icons as big as my palm
<su_> tatafornow, thanks to the Kubuntu community! <3 <3 <3 <3
<skreech_> :-)
<skreech_> That's nice
<mr-rich> When the <BLEEP> is the point release due?
<L3top> I expect at the end of July. Point releases are scheduled at 3 month intervals after release.
<dahlia> how do I screenshot a window?
<skreech__> dahlia: Press print screen
<masani> Hello
<skreech__> Hello
<akaruna> Hi folks
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jarris> hi
<Jarris> after a crashed relese-upgrade, i reinstalled kubuntu with my old partions and did not format them. the installation was succesfull but at reboot, after selecting kernel, i am not able to enter Lukspw. it is asked for but my keyboard ist totaly useless at that point, dont even able to switch to other ttys.. can you help me?
<lordievader> Jarris: I am afraid not, not sure what you mean with lukspw. Why didn't you format root when you installed it?
<Jarris> i mean the luks promt
<Jarris> i dont want to loose things in /root for example
<lordievader> Jarris: You could copy those to /home (assuming /home is on a different partition)
<Jarris> and the installer told me he will remove /etc /var and /usr
<lordievader> Jarris: Or to a secondary (back-up) drive.
<lordievader> Jarris: He'll probably overwrite most things, yes.
<lordievader> Jarris: What it probably is that there are mixed files of the new and old install that are conflicting and making the system useless. So what I would do is boot into a live-cd, back-up the important files and re-install the system this time formatting the root partition (/)
<kish> small channel
<kish> i bet no one will say hi to me in 5 minutes
<kish> #ubuntu is different ;)
<lordievader> Hey kish
<kish> 1525 users in #UBUNTU and here we have 258 nicks idling for hours and hours
<kish> oh hi lordievader
<lordievader> kish: But yes this channel is indeed smaller, but so what?
<kish> lordievader, so i bet finding support for kubuntu related stuff is harder
<kish> i wish i hadnt installed kubuntu, honestly
<lordievader> kish: There are usually quite a few people active here. Or you could try forums.
<lordievader> kish: Do you have a problem?
<kish> lordievader, not right now.
<kish> my general experience is that kde apps crash at the most inconvenient times
<lordievader> kish: If you really want to go to ubuntu you can also install the package ubuntu-desktop.
<kish> lordievader, hmmm!
<kish> does that get me EVERYTHING installed that i would normall get if i installed ubuntu directly?
<Jarris> lordievader: i am doing so -.- but the kubuntu installer could have told "this will not work"
<lordievader> kish: Yup its the same thing, as if installing it from a live-cd (or at least it has been my experience, I went the other way, unity -> kde)
<kish> unity sucks
<kish> i never figured out how ot use it
<kish> to*'
<lordievader> Jarris: Your right, perhaps it should.
<lordievader> Jarris: But wait a minute, doesn't it complain about the not formatting?
<kish> i love star wars
<kish> i want to be chewbacca
<kish> fly with han solo
<kish> turn solo over to jabba the hutt
<lordievader> kish: Star Wars is off-topic, please join me on #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about Star Wars.
<kish> lordievader, no need to be rude
<lordievader> kish: I am not being rude, I'm following rules.
<Jarris> lordievader: i sayes somthing like "this might be a problem for teh installation" but i thpught i would become a error if it realy becomes a problem for the installation, but it ended with no errors ...
<lordievader> Jarris: I see, well re-install is probably easiest.
<Jarris> hammm, i did already work for over 16 h on trying to get the problems fixed after the pependecie problems while release-upgrade -.-
<lordievader> Jarris: That's not good to hear.
<drox_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<drox_> Buon giorno, io avrei bisogno di creare un altro utente su una stessa macchina ma bloccare la possibilità di andare in internet tutto su una stessa macchina, la creazione del nuovo utente la ho fatta è il bloccare la navigazione che non riesco
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<drox_> excusme i have a answer, i will want block acces internet my children. How do i do?
<lordievader> drox_: I think it is a good idea to read this: http://www.howtogeek.com/54036/how-to-create-a-family-friendly-ubuntu-setup/
<drox_> lordievader: thx i hope my english are sufficent
<drox_> :D
<lordievader> drox_: Good luck!
<frogonwheels> drox_: possibly k9 for linux might do it?
<frogonwheels> er sorry unavailable.
<openos> hello
<openos> there is any alternative to gnome do and synapse in kde
<jollyjumper> djdjdjd
<bazhang> jollyjumper, ?
<jollyjumper> What is this group
<bazhang> kubuntu support
<jollyjumper> are there others channels?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> !alis | jollyjumper
<ubottu> jollyjumper: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jollyjumper> can you give me some names?
<bazhang> check above
<lordievader> Hello everyone
<Jarris> hi
<lordievader> Hey Jarris
<Jarris> lordievader: fresh installed system workes like a charm :)
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<lordievader> Jarris: Good to hear :)
<rethus> my mic input working anymore
<rethus> after upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04
<rethus> sound output works find, but no mic input
<rethus> have try all settings with pavucontrol
<rethus> none was working for mic-input
<mydogsnameisrudy> try alsamixer
<mydogsnameisrudy> rethus:  see if any have MM on them for muted
<rethus> have start alsamixer and set both mic to unmute...
<rethus> than i got for realy short time some action on the meter in pavucontrolll... than a low noise on speaker, and no mic anymore
<mydogsnameisrudy> well hang around a bit someone will come on soon and help ya out
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: You mean BluesKaj?
<mydogsnameisrudy> or you lordievader
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<markus_> moin
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: I'm not good with mics, so I guess that ain't a good idea XD
<lordievader> Hey markus_
<markus_> I had 1300 updates yesterday. Updated directly from 10.04 to 12.04 :)
<markus_> took like an hour
<lordievader> markus_: And it worked out allright?
<markus_> yes. works perfectly
<lordievader> markus_: Nice!
<markus_> I run linuxmint 12 kde flavour on my laptop. and it pretty much look sthe same now
<BlouBlou> I have to run win7 on a netbook because of the warranty :S
<BlouBlou> anyways, I might remove it and burn the warranty
<lordievader> BlouBlou: Dual-boot isn't an option?
<BlouBlou> lordievader: I asked it, but they told me "you can't modify anything"
<BlouBlou> so I said "so I can't install any software, right?"
<markus_> when you restore the bootloader windows support guys will not even notice a difference :D
<BlouBlou> and they told me "you can't modify os"
<lordievader> BlouBlou: You are not modifying the os...
<BlouBlou> lordievader: that's what I said, but they're mediamarks's workers
<lordievader> BlouBlou: What kind of a netbook is it anyways?
<BlouBlou> it's a packard bell dot s
<BlouBlou> with a intel atom N570, 1gb ram and 250hdd
<lordievader> BlouBlou: Odd that you get such a warranty, you buy the hardware you should be able to do with it what you want...
<BlouBlou> lordievader: as they told me, that's only for desktop pcs
<mydogsnameisrudy> BlouBlou: look into running kubuntu off a usb stick ..
<BlouBlou> mydogsnameisrudy: would kubuntu work fine on that netbook? I was thinking about something lighther, for example xubuntu or so
<mydogsnameisrudy> BlouBlou: if you like xubuntu run that i would say
<BlouBlou> I don't remember how much ram does kubuntu need
<BlouBlou> well, if win7 can work with aero in there, I think kubuntu should work better
<BlouBlou> as it doesn't use too much memory
<lordievader> BlouBlou: For a desktop kubuntu its: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<BlouBlou> amazing, it would work fine
<lordievader> BlouBlou: Probably yes.
<lordievader> BlouBlou: And this too is probably interesting: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-kubuntu-10-04-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<fasta> How do I get drkonqi for kubuntu?
<fasta> Something crashed and it says it cannot find the debugger application.
<fasta> What is the dbg package for systemsettings?
<mydogsnameisrudy> fasta: see if kubuntu-debug-installer is loaded
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> morning mydogsnameisrudy , hi lordievader ...fine thanks
<AikiLinux> Hello , is this the right place to ask questions about Kubuntu Trinity kde3 ?
<BluesKaj> AikiLinux, not sure , depends on the question ...not many here using trinity remix
<AikiLinux> the question is simple , how can i keep my GUI kde3 , with out any kde4 packages seeping in? the default install adds maveric repo's and that causes  kde4 apps to be installed and libs to create conflicts
<AikiLinux> i tried commenting them out , and that limited my ability to add base applications
<BluesKaj> AikiLinux, check this out ..this repos list might keep your sources packages in kde3 territory, http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<AikiLinux> and how can i remove all the new kde4 libs ?
<BluesKaj> AikiLinux, I don't know ...never had to do that . Maybe you should ask in #kde .
<AikiLinux> ok , thanks
<viteac> anybody tried install second language(not language system) on kubuntu 12.04...?
<lordievader> viteac: How do you mean exactly?
<viteac> @lordievader I cannot install and use polish keyboard, I were seting everythin in System Settings and locale but............. nothing.
<lordievader> viteac: Have you check Keyboard Layout settings under Input Devices in the System Settings?
<viteac> lordievader: no I did not, I do it now
<viteac> lordievader: thanks a lot pal
<viteac> you made my life easer :-)
<lordievader> viteac: No problem, here to help.
<BluesKaj> I'm not real happy with system settings separation of related functions into different categories ..in some cases the choices make no sense at all to me
<lordievader> True, quite a few times it let's you look for a while to find that the setting you are looking for is in some stange place.
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, run  cat /proc/asound/modules , to see if the right sound module is loading
<aboudreault> Hi
<aboudreault> Why linux can't detect proper screen modes when using a displayport to vga converter
<aboudreault> I know the information pass through the cable since a Mac can detect the proper display modes
<aboudreault> and when I try to add the mode with xrandr.... the monitor tells me I have the proper mode... but the screen is like 2 inches too big on the right
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, you have no vga output?
<aboudreault> my laptop only has DP :(
<aboudreault> most of all new laptop only has this too
<lordievader> aboudreault: What kind of a secondary display are you using?
<BluesKaj> no dpi or hdmi?
<aboudreault> no
<aboudreault> lordievader, very normal Dell monitor
<lordievader> aboudreault: The resolution you are trying to run at is supported by the display?
<aboudreault> yes
<aboudreault> listed on the spec
<lordievader> aboudreault: In the display manager the display does show up?
<aboudreault> no, it only shows 1280xYYY.  My monitor supports 1920x1080
<lordievader> aboudreault: So the display shows up, just with the wrong resolution?
<aboudreault> yes, and not the proper size
<aboudreault> the screen has 2 more inches on the right
<aboudreault> I can see it when I move a window or maximise it
<lordievader> aboudreault: Have you tried forcing the right resolution onto it? http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<aboudreault> lordievader, I do not have any xorg.conf :/
<lordievader> aboudreault: You don't need xorg for it.
<aboudreault> ha ok xrandr
<aboudreault> testing
<aboudreault> lordievader, doesn't seem to work.
<aboudreault> The only wayt I can get the screen to fit the monirtor is by modifying the Pixel Clock setting in the monitor setting
<lordievader> aboudreault: Does it have a resolution of 1980x1080 (native?) now? And modifying the Pixel Clock isn't an option?
<aboudreault> Yes, 1920x1080 native. My monitor: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=320-2943
<lordievader> aboudreault: So is it showing that resolution?
<aboudreault> no ...
<aboudreault> told you :P
<aboudreault> I have to add the resolution with xrandr all the times
<lordievader> aboudreault: You can put that into a script and let it load on boot.
<aboudreault> but xrandr doesn't work neither
<aboudreault> The screen has 2 extra inches on the right
<lordievader> aboudreault: After forcing the resolution it still does not show 1920x1080?
<aboudreault> the resolution seems to be right... but the size doesn't fit the monitor
<aboudreault> there is 2 inches hidden on the right
<AikiLinux> I have an odd issue where apt-get is failing on "Package sudo is not installed" , but i am running sudo fine
<AikiLinux> how can i fix this ?
<lordievader> aboudreault: That is odd, have you tested the dp -> vga on another pc with the same monitor?
<lordievader> AikiLinux: Try "sudo apt-get install sudo"
<AikiLinux> that gives a list of 3 other packages that provide sudo , but does not install
<lordievader> AikiLinux: Have you changed anything in your sources? Try it again btw after running "sudo apt-get update"
<aboudreault> lordievader, will do
<AikiLinux> i get this error "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/sudo: file does not exist"
<lordievader> AikiLinux: This is in my sudo file in that dir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037144/
<lordievader> AikiLinux: The permission is 755.
<AikiLinux> thanks , but still no , for some reason it wants to remove the sudo-kde3 package where everything depends on it
<AikiLinux> how can i tell it to clean that command ( basiclly remove it from the queue) >
<lordievader> AikiLinux: Ahh right, you where running the kde3 remix, forgot that for a sec.
<AikiLinux> and trying to clean it
<lordievader> AikiLinux: No idea, perhaps somebody else knows?
<lordievader> AikiLinux: Don't they have a support forum or something where you can get better support?
<AikiLinux> waiting on it
<lordievader> AikiLinux: I see here that they have their own channel here on freenode: #trinity-desktop
<AikiLinux> i just find it too
<AikiLinux> joined it and will try , thanks for the help
<lordievader> AikiLinux: No problem, and good luck!
<user> Hi all.
<user> I've got a problem with my 12.04
<user> When i move notification bubble, it seems to always have a 1 px spacing at right and bottom of the screen
<Solak> Hello.
 * Solak has a problem with upgrading an old 9.04 system: upgrade doesn't work, new install of 12.04 doesn't work either because of no pae support (cpu).
<lordievader> Hey Solak
<Solak> I think I can do two things: upgrade to 10.04 LTS or download 10.04 LTS and install it from cd (in the hope that it doesn't have a problem with a missing pae)
<lordievader> Solak: What system are you running?
<Solak> lordievader: 9.04
<lordievader> Solak: System hardware I mean.
<Solak> lordievader: Pentium Celeron M
<Pici> 10.04 did not require PAE
<Solak> lordievader: to be more precise: Acer TravelMate 2301
<Solak> Pici: 10.04 is LTS and does have support till 2015?
<Belial`> 2013 i believe.
<Pici> 2013 for the desktop.
<lordievader> Solak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Solak> hmm, that's within a year...
<Solak> The less I have to do with reconfig, the better... only thing I want is it to be safe when connected.
<Solak> I guess 9.04 is too much outdated to be safe, but the bext best version would be ok.
<Pici> The core packages will still continue to be updated until 2015, since they are shared with the server release.
<Solak> Pici: yes, but what about Firefox, Thunderbird? They are probably not core packages... besides, I didn't see upgrades of 9.04 in a long time.
<Solak> Pici: I was thinking about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<georgeperkins> I have a program which uses a network license which I identify using an environmental variable (i.e. UGS_LICENSE_SERVER=27000@idsvr1.engineering.com ; export UGS_LICENSE_SERVER). When I installed kubuntu over Ubuntu, this worked fine
<georgeperkins> but now on a clean kubuntu, it doesn't seem to work. Can anyone help me figure out the missing dependancies?
<blackwolf12333_> Hi
<blackwolf12333_> ehm i need help, i can't get qt4 working on my lubuntu, how do i get that to work?
<blackwolf12333> nvm, ill ask in the wright chan
<trappist> is there something wrong with this rsync arg? I get Unexpected remote arg: root@10.80.165.67:/home/trappist/dbbackup
<trappist> nm solved it with -e "ssh -l trappist"
<akshayratan> i am using ubuntu 11.10 and want to cahnge to debian distro...how can it be done?
<mydogsnameisrudy> you would have to install debian , what do you want to do ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> akshayratan: are you using kubuntu? kde desktop
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: yes..
<mydogsnameisrudy> akshayratan:  so why change what is wrong?
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: i am working on a KDE-project...there are some errors in that..and everybody on irc also is using debian and know only methods /dependencis in that to solve..so i am stuck
<mydogsnameisrudy> are you dual booting with windows?
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: yes..
<mydogsnameisrudy> akshayratan: and you have tryed fixing your problems ?
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: i am trying hard...but still not successful...
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: se i have 3 choices...
<mydogsnameisrudy> not sure why running debian kde would change much
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: upgradation of ubuntu to 12.10 , use debian sid or build qt myself
<mydogsnameisrudy> maybe ask on #kde and see what they say
<mydogsnameisrudy> if your going to move to debian you would have to load it over kubuntu or triple boot it with win and kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> depends on hard drive room
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: ok..i will ask my mentor about it and then consult you thereafter..
<mydogsnameisrudy> well have fun with it then ;)
<akshayratan> mydogsnameisrudy: thank you !
<boromir> HI. I'm new to KDE. How can I hide programs from menu in KUBUNTU?
<DarthFrog> boromir:  use kmenuedit.
<boromir> DarthFrog_,I can't find it ?  I put this in terminal  dpkg -L kde-workspace-bin  | grep kmenu | wc   and get this 0 0 0
<mydogsnameisrudy> boromir:  run kmenuedit in konsole
<boromir> ok
<boromir> mydognameisrudy: there's no option to hide program only delete
<lordievader> Good evening
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey mydogsnameisrudy how are you?
<mydogsnameisrudy> tired did to much today
<Solak> hmm, after 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04, kde doesn't start anymore... I guess that requires a reinstall.
<lordievader> Solak: Perhaps not, does the system give any kind of error?
<Solak> lordievader: not that Ican see, after the first gfx screen with 4 dots, it simply stops.
<lordievader> Solak: A black screen? What kind of gfx card do you have? Do you also have a secondary machine?
<Solak> seems to be a lock, remote ssh login isn't possible (no route to host). it's a black screen, without cursor.
<lordievader> Solak: Do you know what kind of gfx card you have, also do you have a secondary machine?
<Solak> reinstall kubuntu-desktop didn't work.
<Solak> lordievader: what do you mean by 'secondary machine'?
<lordievader> Solak: Another pc, with an internet connection.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i think solak is on TTY , using irssi
<Solak> lordievader: yes, the one irc runs on...
<Solak> lordievader: http://www.immortalsgate.com/dkauk/Laptops/Acer_Travelmate_2301WLMi.htm
<Solak> lordievader: Intel Extreme Graphics 2 isn't very imformative...
<lordievader> Solak: No not really. But it isn't an ATI/Nvidia. Did the live-cd work?
<Solak> BluesKaj: ack, but that is yet another system, the acer appears completely down.
<Solak> lordievader: the live-cd is 12.04, that didn't even boot because of missing pae in the cpu...
<lordievader> Solak: I mean the live-cd of 10.04 (was it 10.04?)
<BluesKaj> Solak, that's a fairly old laptop ..recommend you try the alternate install and perhaps a less demanding ubuntu version like xubuntu
<Solak> lordievader: I installed 9.04, but I now upgraded to 10.04... if 10.04 is still available I could create a cd and boot from that.
<Solak> BluesKaj: kde4 runs perfectly on the system, at least the one that comes with 9.04. Anyway, perhaps xubuntu has another kernel?
<lordievader> Solak: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<BluesKaj> Solak, yes
<Solak> Intel 852GM seems to be the gfx chipset.
<Solak> BluesKaj: ok, thanks. I'll first try to fix the current 10.04LTS, if that doesn't work I'll try xubuntu...
<Solak> lordievader: thanks, I'm downloading the .iso right now...
<lordievader> Solak: Is there a mention of tmpfs in /etc/fstab? Here someone with 10.04 also had a black screen and that was his fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/568779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541511 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #568779 MASTER: [i855] GPU lockup (apport-crash)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Yankees52> who owns kubuntu
<lordievader> Yankees52: The community?
<BluesKaj> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/blue-systems-no-plans-to-change-kubuntu , Yankees52
<Solak> lordievader: that seems to be the one...
<Solak> lordievader: I could try to boot in failsafe mode, see if that works. But in the long term, I need a real fix.
<lordievader> Solak: If you do have it in the fstab try commenting it, and reboot.
<Yankees52> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonsil_Trouble
<Yankees52> wrong room sorry
<Oxymoron>  Hi, I am wondering. Have someone here managed to install Sonos Desktop Controller 3.8+? And no answer in winehq at all.
<BluesKaj> Yankees52, this is the bluesystems company http://blue-systems.de/
<Solak> lordievader: fstab looked 'normal'. I guess I just install xubuntu... failsafe x doesn't work either.
<lordievader>  Solak I see, good luck!
<ansgar_> I'm trying to use the alt cd to reinstall on my laptop but it can't seem to install grub2. Is there a workaround to get it installed?
<BluesKaj> ansgar_, which kubuntu version
<ansgar_> 12.04
<ansgar_> I've never had this problem before. the error reads "unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda" I've tried the various partitions as well: /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<BluesKaj> ansgar_, did you set up the partitions manually or did you use the auto option?
<ansgar_> manually, this is a dual boot laptop
<welkgura> hi there??
<lordievader> Hey welkgura how are you?
<BluesKaj> ansgar_, which partition is / ?
<welkgura> lord am fine thank you
<ansgar_> i have /boot on sda3, / itself is on an encrypted lvm
<BluesKaj> ansgar_, not real familiar with using /boot and lvm partitions , but why encrypt the / partition , unless you have no /home
<ansgar_> I have /home /usr, etc on lvm volumes on the encrypted volume: full disk encryption.
<BluesKaj> then I don't see how to install grub on encrypted /
<ansgar_> "/boot" bas to be visible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205372
<ansgar_> only it's not working this time.
<BluesKaj> ansgar_,  recommend you ask in #ubuntu , there more ppl there , hence a better chance to get the right answer
<ansgar_> thanks, i'll try there
<rhino_> hi, i tryed to install kubuntu on old asus L3400 but it is impossibile. How it comes that with lower configuration virtual box handles installation within few minutes but real machine seems to suck? Thanks for reply.
<alrea7> hi
<BarkingFish> Evening guys - we have a problem with one of the servers, I think - I've tried apt-get update and run that with --fix-missing too, and I'm getting this from apt-get upgrade
<alrea7> is there new kubuntu ?
<BarkingFish> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.236-0precise1_i386.deb  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<BarkingFish> any thoughts please?
<alrea7> u mean hack???????????
<BarkingFish> alrea7: Which one are you using now?
<BarkingFish> alrea7: no, I didn't.
<alrea7> ubuntu 12.04
<BarkingFish> then no, 12.04 is our latest release :)
<alrea7> yes but no new kubuntu ?
<BarkingFish> yes, kubuntu is also 12.04
<BarkingFish> kubuntu and ubuntu are on the same release schedule, a new version of kubuntu comes out the same time as ubuntu does
<alrea7> isit beter than ubuntu
<BarkingFish> i wouldn't know, I've never used ubuntu
<alrea7> what u advice me 2 use
<alrea7> ok
<BarkingFish> I'm biased, alrea7 - I'd say use kubuntu, but then again, I've been using KDE based systems for years
<alrea7> i use kubuntu before ilove it its good
<BarkingFish> well there you are then :) If you like it, come back to it :)
<alrea7> do you have link to download kubuntu ?
<BarkingFish> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<alrea7> ok
<BarkingFish> there you go :)
<mkhan3189_> I see more than you see :: I C++
<alrea7> by the way
<BarkingFish> yes?
<alrea7> what is best ftp in kde to use
<mkhan3189_> alrea7: filezilla
<BarkingFish> for a server you mean?
<mkhan3189_> oh well it depends what do you mean by "best"
<BarkingFish> I do all my ftp downloads directly through a browser, I don't worry about specialist programs
<alrea7> ihave dreambox i hardly conect it with pc then shared wit net but icant edit it itry all ftp
<BarkingFish> as for servers, I've never run an ftp server, so I don't know anything on those
<alrea7> ok
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, my method for the flash plugin is a bit differnt than most  ..I DL the latest flashplayer from adobe , extract the file , then copy the libflashplayer.so to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins .
<alrea7> ok
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: it's part of the updates which are due though, BluesKaj - i would rather not mess with other things when it's due anyhow :)
<BarkingFish> i'm just mystified why it's missing that package off of canonical's archive
<BluesKaj> odd that the plugin installer won't install from the repos
<alrea7> i notice in cairo dock theme some prplemes as it ask me to paste or copy panel theme to usr ext but icant make copy it rejected me
<BarkingFish> never mind, it's done it now - I just ran through again, and it looks like the connection on my wifi timed out, so it lost access to the pool, BluesKaj :)
<BarkingFish> everything is updating as it should now
<BluesKaj> ok BarkingFish
<alrea7> today itry to use wine i download xvd but its old and not working is whine good any way iremove it as it cause trople to my internet
<BluesKaj> alrea7, xvd ?
<alrea7> yes
<BluesKaj> what's that ?
<alrea7> video player
<alrea7> codeing
<alrea7> it work mostly for subtitles i use arabic subtile which vlc cant encode it
<alrea7> is zorin os good
<Yankees52> is kde more memory hungry than unity?
#kubuntu 2012-06-13
<lorddelta> ...so I think kubuntu is screwing up in a big way...can I get any help diagnosing the problem? The...bug reporter...crashed...and then the reporter which was trying to report the crashed reporter crashed.
<lorddelta> Oh, and btw, I think KWallet is completely zonked.
<lorddelta> I didn't touch it.
<lorddelta> KDE appears to be shooting itself in the foot?
<lorddelta> Help?
<lorddelta> I couldn't even save the report from the crash reporter.
<VirtualBlackness> Can you give more details as to what is happening?
<VirtualBlackness> Can you look at /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg for errors to get a sense of where the crash begins lorddelta?
<lorddelta> VirtualBlackness: yeah on sec
<lorddelta> VirtualBlackness: sorry for the delay
<lorddelta> I'm not seeing much, just a bunch of ext4_inode cleanups, and failures to connect to the network.
<VirtualBlackness> lorddelta: sudo touch /forcefsck; sudo reboot       this will run a file system check on reinstall. I expect it will find and correct errors.
<VirtualBlackness> s/reinstall/reboot/
<VirtualBlackness> If the integrity of the drive medium itself is compromised it will need to be replaced.
<kroonrs> I just upgraded from 10.04 (kubuntu netbook edition) to 12.04.  The upgrade said "too many errors" were reported, but the upgrade was completed.  However, now my machine no longer shows eth0, wlan0 or my network manager...  How can I try to fix it?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, There is this annoying bug I am experiencing with dolphin (Kubuntu 12.04) where it doesnt auto refresh and if say I add or remove a directory..  such changes are not reflected until I hit F5, anyone else experience this?
<kroonrs> Anyone with a suggestion as to how I can try get my eth0/wlan0 back?  (Disappeared after upgrade)
<AikiLinux> any one remember how to fix the error in amarok : No suitable demux plugin ?
<jesse2_> Does anyone know how to the aurorae theme engine for KDE? ie is there a kubuntu package for 12.04? I cant find it anywhere
<jesse2_> I've concluded that Aurorae is some kind of taboo and no one is allowed to speak of it anymore :)
<achille> hi guys !!!
<Wizard> Hi achille.
<jesse2_> Hi Wizard
<Wizard> Hi jesse2_
<jesse2_> Hi Achille
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Wizard> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Wizard
<WindBuntu> good morning kubuntu community
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey there WindBuntu
<BCMM> is there a list somewhere of all packages available on the kubuntu live cd?
<BluesKaj> BCMM,http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopKubuntuKDE.php
<BCMM> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> BCMM, not sure if it shows all packages ..depends on what repositories you decide to include
<BCMM> BluesKaj: i'm not sure if i'm missing something - isn't that just a list of the basic default applications?
<BCMM> no, i don't mean all kubuntu packages
<BCMM> i mean packages that are actually installed on the live cd
<BCMM> as in, when you are running hte live cd, you can run rekonq (i think), but not gimp
<Wizard> BCMM: You can easily generate such list by yourself.
<BCMM> Wizard: yeah, i just haven't got a running liveCD to hand right now
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Hmm, check FTP mirrors than, maybe some of them include something like packages.list.
<BluesKaj> BCMM, odd. seems a list doesn't exist :/  google sucks since they dropped the linux libraries
<paulsscott_>  /msg NickServ identify H0riz123
<BluesKaj> paulsscott_, type that in the server textbox
<BluesKaj> BCMM, the only way I know to find the packages on the live cd is to burn it and then when running it open a terminal and do , sudo dpkg -l
<BCMM> dpkg -l will run fine as a normal user
<BCMM> but thanks
<BCMM> thing is, i don't have a copy of hte latest disk around; i'm trying to talk somebody through using it
<Wizard> I don't have it here at work.
<Wizard> I had 10.04 somewhere :P
<BluesKaj> BCMM, well , whatever is missing can always be installed later , unless there's no internet connection , and unneeded apps can be removed
 * Wizard nods.
<Wizard> It is alsa quite easy to customize the install disc.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, yes what's the name of that app that one use to mirror an install ?
<amgarching> Hi, how do I fix scrollbars in GTK apps?
<Wizard> BluesKaj: I don't know any.
<Wizard> amgarching: ?
<Wizard> You want to disable scrollbar overlays? These are not installed by default.
<BluesKaj> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amgarching> scrollbars are not shown unless you find a tiny bar and click on it
<BluesKaj> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<BluesKaj> bah
<Wizard> amgarching: Uninstall liboverlay-scrollbar and restart your GTK apps.
<amgarching> This is kubuntu with gnome-desktop installed in addition.
<Wizard> amgarching: It doesn't matter.
<Wizard> amgarching: Ah, sorry, package name is overlay-scrollbar.
<Wizard> Remove it.
<amgarching> Wizard: thanks, did that and purged two liboverlay-* pkg. Scrollbars are back.
<Wizard> You're welcome.
<paulsscott> BluesKaj, thanks. Easy mistake. Pw changed...!
<wolf_raven> im having some problems with pulseaudio and kubuntu 12.04 x64, pulseaudio doesnt show up in phonon as an option? so i cant choose to use pulseaudio?
<wolf_raven> im using KDE 4.8.3
<betterfan> holly
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, and you're sure pulse is installed
<betterfan> I got a question
<wolf_raven> BluesKaj, yes
<wolf_raven> it is installed
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, did you check the audio hardware setup tab in phonon
<lordievader> !ask | yeahman
<ubottu> yeahman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeahman> 可是ANDY ，活着是不需道理，谁都可能暂时的失去勇气
<Wizard> !cn | yeahman
<ubottu> yeahman: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wolf_raven> on soundcard i have:  Built-in Audio and Barts HDMI Audio (Radeon HD 6800 Series) but no pulseaudio?
<Wizard> yeahman: I can only understand this two characters: 中文 :P
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, it doesn't mention pulseaudio on the hardware tab , only what pulseaudio is controlling
<wolf_raven> well there is 2 tabs in phonon in the configure of soundhardware
<wolf_raven> soundcard and profile and there is no pulseaudio option in any of them
<wolf_raven> if i go soundcard or profile options under Hardware in phonon there is no pulseaudio option at all
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, i have pulse installed , and my soundcard uses it but doesn't show pulseaudio output either , test the options thay you have there ..also pavucontrol is a good accessory for pulseaudio to help direct the audio input and output audio signals
<wolf_raven> ok i will try to install pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, in phonon , have you "tested" the options in the "Device Preference" list ?
<wolf_raven> there i have Built-in Audio Analog stereo) on Soundunit option
<wolf_raven> so no pulseaudio...
<BluesKaj> yeah , but do you get sound when you choose it and click the test button?
<wolf_raven> yes i get sound
<BluesKaj> ok , pulseaudio doesn't need to do the final output ,but  it's still directing the output from the soundcard
<wolf_raven> so pulseaudio works then?
<BluesKaj> wok do yo have sound on youtube etc ?
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, ^
<wolf_raven> i havent check sound on youtube yet? btw, why check sound on youtube?
<BluesKaj> because pulseaudio is required by some soundcards for webaudio
<wolf_raven> sound works on youtube
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is not a reqirement if you have sound on all players and networks ...it's installed by default since 10.10 or so
<wolf_raven> i just did a sound check on youtube  the sound works on youtube too
<BluesKaj> one way to find out , look in your package manager or run pulseaudio in the terminal
<wolf_raven> [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running and [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<wolf_raven> what was it that has failed?
<BluesKaj> it's installed
<BluesKaj> nothing , you didn't give an argument
<wolf_raven> ok
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, I ran fine for yrs without pulseaudio , it's only been the last yr or so since installing a pci soundcard that I need pulse and that's only for webaudio , otherwise I wouidn't use it at all.
<wolf_raven> but i saw in whats it called? pavucontrol?  Settings for: Network Acess, Network Server, Multicast/RTP and Simultaneous Output is it something there to config?
<Smurphy> re ...
<wolf_raven> i want the pulseaudio equalizer to run and in order to have pulseaudio equalizer to run i must run pulseaudio.  if i dont the sound doesnt sound good :) sounds better with and equalizer
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, only if you plan on streaming audio over the internet from a server or some such
<BluesKaj> there is an alsa eq app that you can install , wolf_raven
<lordievader> BluesKaj: There is also a pulseaudio eq, just that it is made for 10.04... and not very stable...
<lordievader> But it does work!
<BluesKaj> the fewer pulseaudio apps and options , the better , IMO
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ^
<wolf_raven> i already have the pulseaudio equalizer installed :)
<wolf_raven> btw, i saw in phonon what is RTP Multicast?
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, it's your sound system , do what you want :) ...the fewer layers of processing the happier I am
<BluesKaj> http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/rtp.htm , wolf_raven
<yossarianlives> #redis
<uuser> hi all. since it seems that the kubuntu-desktop meta-package retrieves almost the same packages as kde-minimal does (am i wrong?) what is its purpose exactly? thanks all!
<BluesKaj> uuser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<BluesKaj> !minimal | uuser
<ubottu> uuser: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<uuser> BluesKaj: already read it... but it is not so verbose and, above all, out of date
<uuser> ...and i was not referring to minimal cds :)
 * BluesKaj shrugs  ..
<uuser> i tried to simulate an install on my gnome ubuntu... and "sudo apt-get -s install kde-minimal" will download 47 new packages, while "sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop" 51.
<uuser> i'm wondering the purpose of an ubuntu meta-package...
<uuser> when it seems it does quite the same thing as the kde-minimal one
<lordievader> uuser: From what I believe is that the kubuntu package is the kde-minimal package with a few adjustements to it. Or in other words, if you install a base system you can choose to install the kde base, or the kubuntu branded kde base.
<uuser> lordievader: yes, i think so too... but, since i'm new to kde, i don't know which one fits better for me...
<uuser> for example... do i need kappfinder or kmix, kwrite or ksystemlog...
<BluesKaj> uuser, why are you running a 4G HDD or something :)
<lordievader> uuser: Those kind of packages you will probably find in both.
<uuser> well... apt-get says that kde-minimal would not install kappfinder and kwrite... and kubuntu-desktop would not install kmix and ksystemlog
<uuser> so it seems i would not have a mixer with kubuntu-desktop... :(
<uuser> 8actually it is the opposite :P but the question remain)
<uuser> you can see yourself: http://pastebin.com/vhHyFYHZ
<BluesKaj> uuser, what kind of mixer ?
<BluesKaj> if you need a mixer , just install one
<uuser> BluesKaj: sorry but... what answer is that?
<BluesKaj> NM .. uuser , it's not important
<uuser> i know how to install a mixer, i'm just wondering the conceptual difference between two slightly different meta packages...
<rethus> need libkgapi 0.4.1 for google-calendar + akonadi connection
<rethus> how can i get it for 12.04
<BluesKaj> uuser, go ask the kubuntu developers ... we'rte here to help with problems , not to conceptualize
<uuser> BluesKaj: understand before is better than fix later ;)
<BluesKaj> uuser, what's to fix
<BluesKaj> if you need some thing , you install ..very simple
<uuser> well... i'don't understand which one is better to install...
<uuser> but probably i have to test it myself...
<BluesKaj> there's no better or woese , just different , that's all
<BluesKaj> worse
<cuit> Volume control doesn't work for me, I see the bar change but the output stays the same. Kubuntu12.04, built-in Realtek audio in my ASUS M5A99Xevo Mobo; common? help?
<BluesKaj> cuit, did you turn up the volume in alsamixer and your speaker system ?
<uuser> BluesKaj: ok, differences... so, which one would you suggest me and why?
<BluesKaj> uuser, dunno
<uuser> BluesKaj: :D
<djbello> Hi all. I just switched from Debian with Gnome/Compiz to Kubuntu 12.04. Love it so far minus a few issues. But how do I zoom in the desktop?
<cuit> BluesKaj: I can change the volume in the program that has Playback Streams but the keyboard shortcut causes the onscreen feedback but doesn't do anything to the sound
<BluesKaj> cuit, like I said , turn up the volume on your speakers
<djbello> Does anybody know how to zoom in? On Compiz I just used the Windows key + the scroll wheel on the mouse. But how about KDE?
<BluesKaj> djbello, ctrl + f11
<cuit> BlueKaj: your solution is "loldunno use manual solution"? I woulda never thought of that :P
<djbello> BluesKaj: Hm. That activates the desktop switcher as a cube here. Not what I meant. I mean zooming (like magnifying) the desktop.
<BluesKaj> cuit, I have to mention it no matter how trivial it is to you
<BluesKaj> djbello, look in systemsettings>dekstop effects>all effects
<djbello> BluesKaj: Ahhhhh I see said the blind man! This, of course, makes a lot of sense now that I see it. Thanks a lot.
<BluesKaj> cuit, you'd be surprised how many ppl forget about their speaker volume ctrl , or alsamixer muted ctrls etc
<djbello> BluesKaj: So, ok, aside from the zooming effect being "ugly", is there a way to make this work using the scroll wheel?
<BluesKaj> djbello,  dunno , sorry
<kish> the kde terminal is nasty
<djbello> kish: how so?
<cuit> Wat? Why can't I see git in Muon?
<kish> djbello, its nothing like the gnome-terminal
<kish> but the gnome terminal is crap in kde
<kish> it doesnt work right
<L3top> kish... it is a terminal... what is the issue?
<kish> when you resize the text size the terminal screws up
<djbello> kish: You have to tweak the KDE terminal and it will be like gnome-terminal. Been there, done that. Hated it too... But I'm fine now.
<L3top> cuit: right click on kmix speaker icon and choose "select master channel". open a terminal and type alsamixer  and figure out which one affects your volume and use it. If this is a digital output (like hdmi) there is no volume control... it is digital. It is either on or off.
<djbello> kish: Under Settings->Configure Current Profile on General tab, uncheck "Save window size and position on exit. Before you do that make sure you have your window set to the size you want. I usually go with 80x24 'cuz we run legacy telnet apps on an AIX box
<cuit> L3top: Thaaaaank you, thanks twice for responding to such an old message; that was right, it had selected my GPU's HDMI output not my 3.5mm audio that I'm using
<L3top> :)
<djbello> kish: under Appearance tab, switch to Monospace font and set it to size 10 or 12. I believe 10 is default under gnome-terminal
<kish> ah, djbello thanks
<kish> that helped a lot
<kish> ;)
<djbello> kish: I know. It really irritated me too.
<kish> i dont like how there is only one wallpaper either ;)
<kish> but im fixing that right now
<djbello> kish: Yep. Another thing you'd think "what?"! You can get click on Get more and grab some from online.
<BluesKaj> cuit, muon doesn't seem to have some important packages , that's why I still use synaptic , and I also have mention to make sure you have all our repos  enabled
<djbello> kish: There's also a package called kde-wallpapers-default. Not sure but it might now be installed
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do .. BBL
<djbello> Is it just me or does rekonq crash a lot? It crashes for me very frequently, usually when I close the window.
 * L3top is not fond of rekonq... yes it crashes a lot
<skreech_> kroonrs: hi
<aj__> hi
<skreech_> uuser: The minimal packages will install just what is needed for a KDE workspace environment and very basic tools
<skreech_> Kubuntu desktop will pull in more packages and have some customization. It also includes what has been decided on by the Kubuntu Desktop team as "best of class" applications
<skreech_> The reason that you see such a small difference in the number of packages is that KDE shares a lot of code further down in the stack so there are a lot of libraries but each application can then be smaller with a lot of functionality built in and shared amongst them
<skreech_> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 112163 kB, installed size 113190 kB
<skreech_> djbello: Yeah Rekonq is progressing pretty rapidly considerign but it' still an immature application
<djbello> skreech_: I just like how it is integrated into KDE. I have a Bookmarks widget on the desktop which works really nice. But, I'd rather use Google Chrome with the same level of Bookmark integration.
<skreech_> djbello: Chrome is really strange so .... maybe?
<skreech_> It supports some parts of KDE infrastructure and doesn't support others
<skreech_> I'd guess you can throw in the code if you like Google isn't very picky about efficiency for the code base
<djbello> skreech_: Or Firefox. That would be fine, too. Do you know if Firefox has a KDE plugin for the Bookmarks?
<skreech_> It did
<skreech_> Then they went pyscho
<djbello> My boxx hates Firefox. Says it has too big of a memory footprint. I agree. Several Macs here at work ran up their memory because users had like 10-15 Firefox windows open. Chrome doesn't exibit that behavior.
<djbello> (boss, not boxx)
<skreech_> Really? Chrome uses more memory than Firefox
<skreech_> if you discount Extensions
<djbello> maybe it's the Macs... I'm on Linux (yeah!)
<skreech_> Extensions are like applications within a virtual machine so they can eat a lot
<skreech_> Oh maybe. Macs are horrible for memory management
<djbello> Agreed.
<skreech_> well not RAM management they have a BSD core so that's really good but they have awful use of swap
<djbello> So back to rekonq. Is that a fork of Konqueror? Is Konqueror still being developed?
<skreech_> It's not a fork It's a browser
<skreech_> Konqueror isn't a browser But as mentioned KDE has a lot of functionality pushed way down the stack
<skreech_> Konqueror is still being developed and it does what konqueror does
<skreech_> The major thing is that it's a fairly functional webkit browser which is why people like rekonq
<djbello> I just remember Konqueror as a browser. But I never used KDE, only always briefy tried KDE (older versions of course) and went back to Gnome-based distros, Ubuntu and more recently the more conservative Debian.
<djbello> Anyway, looks like Rekonq is going to stay on my desktop. Hopefully they will fix some of those issues, the crashes in particular
<skreech_> Well you can double up and have chromium and rekonq
<skreech_> That's normally how I get things done
<skreech_> Konqueror isn't really a web browser it's more of a viewer.
<skreech_> Anything you thrown at Konqueror as long as some part of KDE can show it Konqueror will allow you to view it
<skreech_> Just that it can do HTML and so they built a special mode in it to split between dangerous files and non dangerous
<djbello> Possibly. Although I'd like to stick with one. unless, again, they can share each others bookmarks. I have to do some more digging
<skreech_> Well locations really. So things coming from the net can be sandboxed and not mess with your Stuph (tm)
<skreech_> again you probably can but it would require submitting code to chromium
<skreech_> which as far as I can see as long as it doesn't screw the chromium build (mid range difficulty) and doesn't screw up the rendering (pretty impossible) it will get accepted
<djbello> skreech_: do you know where rekonq keeps it's bookmarks? Are they stored in flat files/directories or are they using a database os sorts?
<skreech_> Ahmm I can check I would suspect it's a flat file
<X0153R> Any here to help me with a compiled Wine Version?
<skreech_> X0153R: try #winehq
<skreech_> djbello: try ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<X0153R> already checked, my packet is created and installed but i cant work with wine
<skreech_> djbello: you can also alt+F2 -> bookmarks:/
<djbello> Yep. there it is.
<djbello> Well, thanks for your help.
<skreech_> sure
<djbello> I wanna take a look at how Chrome/Chromium stores bookmarks. Heck, if they use the same format I might just create a symbolic link to the konqueror bookmark file
<skreech_> X0153R: Right but #wniehq is going to be far more knowledgeable
<skreech_> djbello: hmm interesting idea
<X0153R> Okay thank you, i try my luck :) good evening all
<skreech_> or a script to watch one file and translate it to the other
<djbello> Yeah, Chromium (just installed it) keeps a file calle $HOME/.config/chromium/Default/Bookmarks (no file extension). It is not in XML format like Konqueror's version.
<djbello> I gue one could parse through either the Chromium or the Konqueror file and use XSLT to translate the format
<djbello> skreech_: huh. I guess I should always Google foo se Internet before opening my mouth in a chat room. Check this out: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=137685
<djbello> I'm going to check that out.
<skreech_> \o/
<weter> (_|_)
<weter> С украины люд есь?
<skreech_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<skreech_> weter: ^^
<weter> :)
<nicola> Hi!
<Wizard> Hi!
<mydogsnameisrudy> HIGH
<Wizard> mydogsnameisrudy: :P
<Wizard> Problem: I use my favourite non standard Icon theme, it uses svg and png icons. Icons are blured in some places, whcih makes me a bit angry. Is it possible to delete png dirs from icon theme?
<Wizard> (Delete without breaking the theme)
<nick____> ciao
<nick____> hi!
<Wizard> Hi nick____
<Wizard> Something has sticked to your as^H^Hback.
<Wizard> :P
<nick____> yeah yeah XD
<nick____> Do you know why compiz doesn't run well in kde 3.5?
<Wizard> Whoa :D
<nick____> Wizard, do you have kde 3.5?
<Wizard> I don't know, I used beryl with KDE3.
<Wizard> No, I finally managed to get used to 4.
<nick____> so Compiz run well with KDE3?
<Wizard> Hmm, I used last KDE3.5 based Kubuntu, and yes, everything was fine.
<Wizard> But it was few years ago and I'm not really sure if it was before or after merging beryl back.
<Wizard> Hey :(
<Idestem> hi!
<mydogsnameisrudy> HIGh LOw
<Idestem> Does everyone in this channel use Kubuntu?
<mydogsnameisrudy> i would have to guess and say no
<mydogsnameisrudy> ;)
<Idestem> thanks
<Wizard> Well, I do. My wife does.
<lordievader> Depends on how you see it, if you mean only kubuntu and only from the kubuntu-live-cd then no, if kubuntu in anysense of the word, then yes.
<X0153R> Why sudo make install dont install?
<X0153R> I cant saw any errors
<lordievader> X0153R: You are trying to compile wine right?
<X0153R> yes, and nobody write in winehq
<lordievader> X0153R: Isn't the repo an option? Or are you trying to be bleeding edge?
<X0153R> i dont understand the question
<lordievader> X0153R: You can install wine quite simply with: sudo apt-get install wine. Unless you want the newest of the newest, this is the best option.
<Wizard> Ubuntu has quite fresh wine version.
<Wizard> Tested, at least.
<Wizard> X0153R: try sudo apt-get update first.
<BluesKaj> compiling bleeding edge apps usually ends up with a wounded and crippled app ...very few work properly IME ...it can be fun but beware of the consequences
<X0153R> yeah that i do, i compiled a new version but this still dont work
<lordievader> X0153R: Install it from the repo, that saves a lot of touble and usually works.
 * Wizard nods.
<X0153R> Okay i try thank you
<lordievader> Yayy Wizard is approving ;)
 * mydogsnameisrudy blinks ?
<Wizard> Hey :<
<mydogsnameisrudy> how much do you use wine anyway?
<lordievader> Whom?
<Wizard> Only for launching Europa Universalis yearly,
<mydogsnameisrudy> anyone i guess ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have one old game i dont play anymore ;)
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Prince of Persia?
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: Rarely, I tried it today with an application that would crash when it made a connection with the server.
<mydogsnameisrudy> its called netstorm
 * mydogsnameisrudy wonders why there is windows xp loaded on this computer also
<mydogsnameisrudy> never use that eather
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, are you on satellite internet?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya
<mydogsnameisrudy> sucks
<ShortStackSteven> Hey all
<mydogsnameisrudy> i have no phone line , cable ect
<mydogsnameisrudy> hey ShortStackSteven
<BluesKaj> yeah mydogsnameisrudy , I figured from your IP
<ShortStackSteven> I need some help configuring the resolution on my laptop
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: How is the latency on such a connection?
<mydogsnameisrudy> latency =?
<BluesKaj> delay
<ShortStackSteven> When I go to chose my resolution, I can only pick 1024x768. BUt i know it can go a lot higher than that (when I'm in Windows)
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: Ping, delay, speed. That kind of stuff.
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah lag   it sucks lol
<mydogsnameisrudy> but its all that i can get here in the woods
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: You might want to take a look at this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<lordievader> mydogsnameisrudy: Something is better than nothing, eh?
<ShortStackSteven> already tried dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<BluesKaj> ShortStackSteven, have you configured your graphics driver yet or are you using the install default?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya
<ShortStackSteven> BluesKaj: reading...
<mydogsnameisrudy> BluesKaj:  how are you using a secrue connection?
<BluesKaj> in the freenode server options choose SSL , usually port 7000
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy, ^
<mydogsnameisrudy> are you still using konversation?
<BluesKaj> yes
<mydogsnameisrudy> so is that in the settings
<BluesKaj> server list >freenode>edit>the irc server>edit
<mydogsnameisrudy> yea just found it
<BluesKaj> quassel's ok ,but not my cuppa tea
<Wizard> Quassel doesn't work well with znc.
<Wizard> I prefer Konversation, it's more like irssi :]
<lordievader> Never really got into those gui irc clients.
<BluesKaj> are there any free znc servers?  eagles mentioned his friend was hosting some
<Wizard> I use my friend's server.
<Wizard> Actually, I have shell, ftp, www, even tomcat there :P
<Wizard> But that's OT.
<BluesKaj> yeah well that's what i meant Wizard ..was doing some research , but most znc shells cost money just keep an irc connection open in my case
<BluesKaj> just to keep
<Wizard> I'll ask him.
<Wizard> I bet he won't have anything against one more account.
<ShortStackSteven> Bluskaj: I got all the way down to the line "xrandr --output..." and then get error "Configure crtc 0 failed"
<ShortStackSteven> Bluskaj: googling
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: What is the exact command you are entering?
<ShortStackSteven> blueskaj: exactly as it s in the writeup
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: You know the variable after --output is dependend on your setup right?
<ShortStackSteven> I can't copy and pste here because I'm not using IRC on that comp
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: Yes. When I do xrandr it says "default attached..."
<ShortStackSteven> sorry "connected"
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: Ok, so you need xrandr --output default --<whatever>
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: which is what I did. Typed it in exactly as the wrticle has it
<ShortStackSteven> How do I make sure the intel driver is installed?
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: As I said a lot of the article is system configuration dependend, so just copy-pasting will not work.
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: how do I see if the intel driver is installed or not?
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: Look in muon/synaptic/<what-have-you> for the intel drivers, it is probably installed.
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: But again, what was the exact command you entered when it gave you an error?
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: Btw, if you've succesfully completed the --newmode and the --addmode commands, it should also be available in the kde System Settings.
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: Yes, you're right. It is there. But when I apply it the setting reverts back to 1024x768
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: Is it even supported?
<shan> L3top: hey, how are you doing? :)
<shan> lordievader: hi :)
<shan> once i was told about a command like 'lsgpu' but it's not working now?
<lordievader> shan: Good evening.
<BluesKaj> ShortStackSteven, lets see which driver in use ,  sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<L3top> lspci | grep VGA
<shan> lordievader: tnx
<lordievader> shan: ?
<shan> L3top: so there is no command using these alpha's 'GPU'?
<shan> L3top: ah, typo error.... :) how are you doing today :)
<L3top> I am not sure I understand the question, but lspci/lshw will give you the hw output.
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: it lists intel corporation 2nd generation core porcessor family integrated graphics controller (rev 09)
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: I asked whether or not the display supports the resolution...
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: checking
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: looks like maybe not...
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: that was an easy one :)
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: There you go.
<shan> L3top: what does this tell. this is responce to lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: THanks for the article though (blueskaj I think it was). That was the big piece. And you pointing out that I'm trying to put a square peg in a round hole.
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: I did sent you the article :P
<shan> L3top: nvidia current will work for those.
<lordievader> ShortStackSteven: But no problem :)
<L3top> shan: lspci -nn | grep vga
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: indeed you did :)
<L3top> shan=user name cancer I presume?
<ShortStackSteven> lordievader: checking on the possible resolutions because the highest is too small for me I think. I'll let you knw if it works
<L3top> ShortStackSteven: if you are referring to the size of the text/images, you can change those in system settings.
<cancer> L3top: :)
<BluesKaj> ShortStackSteven, the credit goes to lordievader for pointing you to the article :)
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep vga
<cancer> L3top: what this command do?
<L3top> It will give the output of lspci with numerical assignments (including the pci id I need), and the grep finds the GPU quickly
<cancer> L3top: empty
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2)
<L3top> nvidia-173
<L3top> that is not the same card.
<L3top> that is the old card
<L3top> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] [10de:0309] (rev a2) != 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)
<cancer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] [10de:0253] (rev a3)
<cancer> nvidia-96?
<cancer> or other?
<L3top> thats more like it.
<L3top> thats even worse... yes the 96
<cancer> you mean fx1000 was even better.
<cancer> L3top: what if i install drivers with sudo apt-get nvidia-current. after this do i need to run other commands....?
<L3top> it will not work
<L3top> nvidia-current will not run either of those
<L3top> you are shoving  a square peg in a round hole
<L3top> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130789&cm_sp=Cat_Video_Cards_%26%2338%3b_Video_Devices-_-Featured_Merchant-_-14-130-789
<L3top> drop the hammer.
<cancer> L3top: that is a fine prod. already got 1gb inno 3d ddr 5. :)
<soee> anyone using KDE 4.9beta ?
<Wizard> soee: KDE developers? :P
<soee> ;]
<cancer> Wizard: is it safe to install Lamp on ubuntu?
<Wizard> apache, mysql, php?
<lordievader> cancer: Yes, but if you are going to run a server, add a firewall too.
<Wizard> All packages are supported by cannonical, so if you use packages from repo - definitely yes.
<cancer> Wizard: i don't have exact knowledge about apache, mysql, php, but once running a site and used myphpadmin.... blah blah sort :D. yes to run webpage/site.... and is that possible to use it as a server for hiding or makin my ip more anonymous. any way for that. and how to put firewall too.
<cancer> lordievader: ^
<Wizard> DON'T even think about phpmyadmin.
<lordievader> cancer: A website is not anonymous, else no one could reach it (unless that is what you want).
<lordievader> Wizard: What is wrong with phpmyadmin?
<Wizard> It sucks.
<Wizard> And does it badly.
<lordievader> Wizard: Nah it's allright, for a MySQL noob (like myself) it is usefull.
<Wizard> Better use tool like SquirrelSQL.
<Wizard> And VPN.
<lordievader> cancer: Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046738
<Solak> Hello.
<lordievader> cancer: Some stuff is kind of outdated, but overall a good read.
<cancer> lordievader: i mean i can get sasl or tor like security from that server.
<Solak> lordievader: xubuntu 12.04 it is now, and runs fine :)
<Solak> lordievader: except one thing: I used the upgrade option, but wonder how to reactivate a user...
<lordievader> Solak: You where the one with 10.04 and the pae thing right?
<Solak> lordievader: the map is there, but I can't login...
<Galvatron> L3top: If you have a card thet old, you most likely also have the AGP slot, and this EVGA is a PCI-E one.
<Solak> lordievader: yes.
<Galvatron> L3top: In this case some GF7 (i.e. 7300/7600) is the best you can get.
<lordievader> Solak: What do you mean with reactivating a user?
<Solak> lordievader: the username as dir is still in /home , but loging in doesn't work.
<Solak> +g
<lordievader> Solak: Do you get an error?
<Solak> lordievader: and adding the user might destroy what's inside (though I have backups of important files)
<lordievader> Solak: Moving the files to another user isn't an option>
<Solak> lordievader: login failed. and it isn't in the xfce userlist.
<lordievader> >=?
<Galvatron> soee: I tried the 4.9 b1 today, but currently it's neither faster, nor as stable as the 4.8.3. Trying it at this point only makes sense if you want to actively participate in the development.
<Solak> yes, but then I need access to the files first :)
<Solak> which requires a working login :)
<lordievader> Solak: Is it encrypted?
<Solak> no.
<lordievader> Solak: Make a new user, and copy the files to that new user.
<Solak> it would require root login, but that's not sudo.
<lordievader> Solak: Can you login from a tty to the usr?
<Solak> no. same problem.
<Solak> I think the user formally doesn't exist anymore.
<lordievader> Solak: Really? It complains that the user is not in the xfce dir?
<Solak> the conversion-install only asked one user.
<Solak> lordievader: no, it fails (login failed).
<lordievader> Solak: Correct, that is normal.
<lordievader> Solak: Since you have just installed it (a reinstall I presume) you could do it again, and this time making sure the username does not match what is already in /home.
<Solak> lordievader: well, I just want to add the user, but what happens next? Will it keep the files?
<lordievader> Solak: Kind of difficult to add a user without any access to the system. Anyhow, as long as /home is on a separate partition and you do not format the partition you should be safe. But it is allways a good idea to make a backup, you can do this from the live-cd.
<lordievader> I'm going to bed, have a good evening/night everyone.
<mydogsnameisrudy> nite
<skreech_> Night
<Galvatron> Night
<skreech_> Wizard: If something sucks and it sucks badly does that mean that it's very bad or relatively good?
<asfyxia> skreech: are you talking about a machine or something else ?
<skreech_> asfyxia: No Wizard made the comment that phpmyadmin sucks and it does that badly.
<L3top> phpmyadmin is an indespensible tool that just should be much smarter.
<L3top> It's not like it randomly blows up tables or anything... it just doesn't do things one would expect in the way one would expect it to. It is, however, very useful being only what it is. IMO.
#kubuntu 2012-06-14
<blackjacket> it seems like everytime I login, my desktop is messed; the icons are missing until I switch to another activity and back
<blackjacket> and there is a scroll bar, even though I only 1 row of icons...
<blackjacket> I noticed this problem after installing the LXDE desktop along side KDE on Kubuntu 12.04, so I have a feeling that might the cause
<blackjacket> does anyone know how to fix this?
<blackjacket> man, I never get any help here... off to askubuntu i guess
<mydogsnameisrudy> blackjacket:  you were here for 6 minutes and your upset ;) thats funny
<mmmfungo> good evening! i was trying to update my system and i keep getting an error about google's signing key. i disable the repo and removed chrome then reinstalled it and im still getting the error. it is as follows
<mmmfungo> W: GPG error: http://dl.google.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<mmmfungo> any help resolving this would be greatly appreciated :)
<skreech__> mmmfungo: Which repo?
<mmmfungo> one second, this is a of what someone suggested in #ubuntu and the results im getting
<mmmfungo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1040237/
<mmmfungo> http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en_US  :::  http://dl.google.com stable/main Translation-en
<qbit> wait for them to fix it - it's their problem
<mmmfungo> oh ok haha, not used to it not being something i did...thank you!
<qbit> disable the repo until they do
<mmmfungo> ok
<mmmfungo> thank you for the help!
<qbit> give it a week, reenable for testm and either they fixed it, or disable and wait some more
<qbit> eventually they get around to it, but then they go and break stuff again with fair regularity
<mmmfungo> hehe
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<bazhang> hi
<shahriyarguliyev> are you moderator?
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, does it matter? asking for free vpn in support channels is offtopic
<shahriyarguliyev> actually i have a host server but i cannot connect it, sayin VPN Connection failed. i don't know whether it is depends on Ubuntu or the Server
<teo_> mo
<fasta> A whole panel doesn't respond anymore, but uses no CPU either.
<Wizard> Hi.
<lordievader> Good morning
<Wizard> Hi lordievader.
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<Wizard> Hu Smurphy.
<Wizard> Hi*
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy how are you?
<Smurphy> fine ... thx :} how  'bout ya all ;)
<lordievader> Smurphy: I'm allright, got tea and music, what is it that you want more?
<Smurphy> :) nothing. I'm fine ...
<lordievader> Smurphy: :)
<Smurphy> Damn - I swear, I won't be playing Crysis 2 until 3am anymore ... I just can't wake up anymore !!! today !
<Smurphy> *help*
<Wizard> Smurphy: SUch topics are covered on #kubuntu-offtopic
<Wizard> :P
<Smurphy> yeah... got many channels I could cover that :]
<Wizard> :D
<Smurphy> strange - mist people joining using quassel. Using irsii - and yet - I can't start it without prepending a strace -eopen in front of it.
<Smurphy> Won't start without it, and I never found out why ...
<Wizard> Smurphy: o_O
<Wizard> That's a weird case.
<Smurphy> I know ... but it works.
<Wizard> Maybe your config files are screwed?
<Smurphy> Nope - tried without config-files. same thing.
<Wizard> Have you checked strace output?
<Wizard> I mean, strace it without that option and check what's wrong in log.
<Smurphy> strace output won't give me anything usable, nothing that would lead to identify the reason at least.
<cadavid4j> Can anyone tell me the default location that ktorrent places completed downloads? I've tried searching all over the place but I just can't find them
<lordievader> cadavid4j: I have a feeling that he will just put it in the dir of the .torrent file. Unless it has some configuration rule saying it needs to move the file.
<lordievader> cadavid4j: Perhaps /tmp?
<cadavid4j> lordievader: Yeah I'm just not sure. I deleted to the torrent file already through the program so I don't know where they are stored
<lordievader> cadavid4j: Where was it when you opened the file, and have you checked /tmp?
<lordievader> cadavid4j: Or some sub-dir of /tmp
<cadavid4j> I opened the file from the internet automatically...I have checked /tmp
<cadavid4j> Nothing there
<lordievader> cadavid4j: You could do: "find / -iname <some-file-name-from-torrent>" (You might need sudo-rights for this)
<Wizard> cadavid4j: Can't you just check in settings? :P
<cadavid4j> Wizard: I checked in settings and the folder where it says it stores torrent information doesn't have the completed downloaded files
<Smurphy> .oO(why are people using torrent ... ???)
<lordievader> Wizard: KTorrent does not show in it settings where he downloads stuff to, so it is probably torrent dependent.
<lordievader> cadavid4j: Anyhow let the system search for it, he will be quite a bit faster than doing it manually.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Smurphy: To download files.
<Wizard> Btw, it's not "folder". It's a directory :P
<lordievader> Wizard: Come on, same thing.
<Wizard> :P
<cadavid4j> Alright well I still can't seem to find the files. I guess I'll change the default setting and see if it works after that. Thanks for the help
<lordievader> Smurphy: For new releases of a distro Bittorrent is quite usefull. Look at the launch of 12.04.
<Smurphy> lordievader: I use HTTP Download. 2 weeks after :} I always wait for the Big bugs to have hit before downloading and installing :)
<Wizard> :)
<simion314> is 4.9 beta packaged for 4.9?
<simion314> i mean for 12.04
<lordievader> simion314: You will probably not find it in the repos until it is out of the beta.
<Idestem> dfbgth
<Idestem> Hi!
<lordievader> Hey Idestem
<Wizard> hi Idestem.
<Wizard> What's wrong with this bots?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Wizard> Hi BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hey Wizard
<Smurphy> These bots spam ... too much.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, what are you referring to ?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: As soon as u say something, a keyword - and Bam -> msg from Bot ...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, keywords have to be preceded by a ! to invoke the bot , or a launchpad bug number
<Smurphy> Hmmm. What I thought first :}
<ajaycb999> quit
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please
<qw> i am reinstall my system
<lordievader> !ask | qw
<ubottu> qw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qw> beacouse after upgrade my system started but many errors
<lordievader> qw: So what's your problem?
<qw> now i am use Description:	Spark 10.4
<qw> befor using kubuntu 10.10
<pandaubuntu_> hi i don't find the workspace switching widget, i've tried to install it whit "apt-get install plasma-widgets-workspace"
<qw> help my please using this system
<Smurphy> qw: Guess you can't just make a cross-upgrade. Won't work.
<BluesKaj> pandaubuntu_, look for it in the panel "get widgets" , it's called the "pager"
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, in what manner "cross Upgrade" ?
<Smurphy> from kubuntu to ISpark 10.4 ?
<qw> yes
<lordievader> qw: Let me get this straight, did you try to reinstall with the (k)ubuntu 12.04 live cd?
<qw> now
<lordievader> qw: No? How then?
<pandaubuntu_> BluesKaj: yes, there is, i've tried to add it on the panel, but it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> double click on it
<BluesKaj> it should show up in right hand side by the digital clock
<qw> after install kubuntu 10.04, i am upgrade to 10.10 do and now two houver's later i upgrade to 11.04 but in upgrade i see error ( error number 1 ), i am reinstall system beacouse were system started i se many many error's   and i am install Spark 10.04
<qw> Description:	Spark 10.4
<qw> Release:	10.4
<qw> Codename:	lucid
<BluesKaj> then open the widget cashew and drag it to your preferred location in the panel, pandaubuntu_
<pandaubuntu_> it seem that is "invisible" beacause there is made a small space (like a spacer) but there is nothing here, i double click there but nothing
<lordievader> qw: Not sure what you mean with Spark 10.04 is it a distro based on ubuntu?
<qw> yes
<BluesKaj> pandaubuntu_, then go into system settings >workspace and see how many desktops are listed
<Linkmaster> pandaubuntu_: sometimes on new systems, it shows up as a single workspace, you have to either add an extra workspace through system settings
<lordievader> qw: Then it Smurphy is probably right, you cannot (for as far as I know) hop from one distro to another with a simple upgrade. You need to completely re-install the system.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: thats what I always do, its the fastest way to be able to see where the pager went
<qw> okey now i am use Spark 10.04
<pandaubuntu_> THANKS, NOW WORK (IT WAS AT 1 VIRTUAL DESKTOP)
<BluesKaj> qw , i prefer a real drumkit , myself :)
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, yeah , I thought i said that :)
<pandaubuntu_> other question, how is named the package that provide the language on kde?
<qw> =)
<qw> lordievade, yes i am reinstall system
<Linkmaster> pandaubuntu_: you should be able to change that in system settings -> languages
<lordievader> qw: That is the only option if you want the Spark distro.
<pandaubuntu_> there is only english, how can i get more languages
<pandaubuntu_> there is a package for language?
<pandaubuntu_> (for more used language)
<Linkmaster> pandaubuntu_: which are you looking for? You can find it by opening up the muon package manager, and simply type in 'language' in the search bar, and it'll show as 'kde-l10n-xx' the 'xx' being whatever pack it is(e.g., ru for russian)
<pandaubuntu_> no is "it" :P
<Linkmaster> yeah, the package is 'kde-l10n-something
<pandaubuntu_> on the language avariable is always only english, it 'cause i haven't restart?
<pandaubuntu> thank at all now i have kde on my language
<Smurphy> damn - and I made the translation of KDE 1.0 in french *rofl* Loooong time 1
<Smurphy> !
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, ??
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: yes ?
<BluesKaj> KDE 1.0 in french?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Yes. The entire po file translation, I did it for KDe 1.0
<Smurphy> *rofl* Took me almost a month to get it right :)
<BluesKaj> ok Smurphy , but my question is , why?
<fasta> I think one of the translations think a clock is the same thing as a bell.
<fasta> translators thinks*
<dieter_> Hello - could someone tell me how I can stop the scree dump during shut down, in order to read the single messages before they disappear
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Because the KDE project needed someone to translate stuff. That's why ? or do you think translations are done automatically ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, understood, but why KDE 1.0, why not KDE3 or 4
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Probably because it was a long time ago...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, do you mean that he's talking about something he did 13 yrs ago ? :P
<lordievader> I think so.
<lordievader> Quote: "I made the translation of KDE 1.0 in french *rofl* Loooong time 1" <-- see the long time?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I thought he meant , it took a long time , not a long time ago ..there's a big difference
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could be, not sure, this is what I made of it.
<BluesKaj> well ,anyway it's immaterial now andwe should be discussing this in offtopic
<dieter_> Hello - could someone tell me how I can stop the scree dump during shut down, in order to read the single messages before they disappear
<lordievader> dieter_: What do you mean with screen dump?
<lordievader> dieter_: Plymouth?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Didn't have time after anymore -> had to work for a living :)
<dieter_> When I shu down the system, after using the esc key to see the screen messages (=screen dump), the output halts for quite a while (high disc activity in the background). After that it outputs a few more lines (which I would like to read, because they are important), and turn off right on
<lordievader> dieter_: Don't those things get sent to a log?
<BluesKaj> dieter_, what about the logs , do you think /var/log might show what you're looking for ?
<dieter_> probably: but which one?
<lordievader> dieter_: Something like /var/syslog?
<dieter_> /var/log/syslog is quite long, so I do not know which entries are important for my problem
<dieter_> is there a way to isolate entries that came just before turn off?
<lordievader> dieter_: What is your problem exactly?
<BluesKaj> dieter_, they're in time /sequential order , so it would probly be at the bottom of syslog1 from your last shutdown
<dieter_> On shut down, my PC hangs for some minutes before actually turning off. During this time there is a big amount of file activities going on (HD led on the PC). After that, short before turning off, it display a few message, which show up to quickly - so I can't read them
<ybit2> good morning!
<qw> help me
<dieter_> syslog1 has its last line from yesterday, though my last shut down was today
<qw> why i not see list programs in KPackageKit ?
<BluesKaj> qw, which kubuntu version are you running ?
<qw> my system is Spark 10.04
<qw> Description:    Spark 10.4
<BluesKaj> sorry , not familiar with Spark ...is there no support chatroom for it ?
<BluesKaj> !spark
<ikonia> spark is an IM client normally
<qw> http://integra-l.ru/site/index.php/bluebird/spark
<BluesKaj> sounded like he was describing an OS , from what can see it's linux based software for drum machines
<ikonia> could be
<ikonia> ahhh another re-spin
<qw> http://pastebin.com/ttdPYEcJ
<BluesKaj> russian or cyrillic at that
<BluesKaj> why do these guys come in here with their derivative probs and expect support
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He earlier had kubuntu installed, perhaps that is why?
<BluesKaj> no matter that's earlier
<lordievader> qw: You need to look for a Spark support irc channel, this is for kubuntu-related topics and simply put Spark is not.
<qw> Spark is based on Linux
<BluesKaj> qw , yes , but this kubuntu linux not spark linux
<qw> why spark not linux?
<lordievader> qw: It's the same with Linux Mint, it is based on Ubuntu but you won't get support for it in the Ubuntu channel. Hell you can even talk about Ubuntu and Debian.
<qw> okey
<qw> thanks
<BluesKaj> spark is linux , but not kubuntu ..that's the point qw
<qw> i am understand
<qw> thank you)
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<soee> :) Skype 4.0 for linux hehe
<Wizard> Did anybody try plasma active? :)
<lordievader> Wizard: Plasma active?
<Wizard> Yup.
<lordievader> Never hear of :P
<Wizard> http://plasma-active.org/
<lordievader> Wizard: The tablet thingie?
<Wizard> Prolly.
<lordievader> Wizard: I don't have a tablet...
<Wizard> Nah, Just Plasma does things well on a touchscreen
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> And I don't use KDE's activities, so I bet Plasma Active won't be useful for me.
<lordievader> I do use activities though, for work related things. Get a dull background.
<Wizard> I'm to much tied to organizing work on workspace grid :)
<Wizard> That is enough for me.
<wolf_raven> hello, after installing the ati drivers the bootsplash screen becomes broken,  how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, can you boot into kubuntu ? If so then just change the splash screen in ystem settings
<BluesKaj> system settings
<wolf_raven> i can boot as normal, nothing rong with boot but after installing the ati drivers it says "Kubuntu 12.04" before the login screen
<Wizard> wolf_raven: Hard to guess.
<wolf_raven> yeah the drivers brake the usplash screen...
<Wizard> wolf_raven: I have the same "issue" on my Powerbook.
<Wizard> But I've never cared much about it. I don't even know the mechanisms behind boot splash.
<BluesKaj> yes , that's normal ...the splash screen doesn't appear until after login , if you mean the grub boot menu then you''ll have to install kde-config-grub2  then change your grub image in system settings startup& shutdown
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, ^
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D
<wolf_raven> i read somewhere that the ati/nvidia drivers breaks the bootscreen/usplash
<BluesKaj> is it really that important anyway ?
<genii-around> I usually find that the first boot after each time it has to reinstall the drivers ( like a kernel upgrade) it has the test only splash. Then subsequent boots seem to be normal.
<genii-around> test->text
<Wizard> I never install "drivers"
<Wizard> :P
<genii-around> I currently have nvidia-current ... so every time it re-does the DKMS stuff on kernel upgrade/update the first boot after has that annoying black on grey text screen. But after the first time it reverts to whatever I had before.
<ahel> i'm on fedora right now, with my home on LVM. If i format root partition and install kubuntu, will kubuntu find my encripted home semiautomatically or will be a mess?
<Wizard> ahel: Try it out. Probably you will have to manually specify mountpoints.
<Wizard> Actually, the installer detects and set's everything up *before* doing anything, so you risk nothing.
<Wizard> sets*
<somekool> anyone tried recent KDE 4.9 beta?
<Wizard> After 4.7 and 4.8 I don't even want to know whats wrong with 4.9 :P
<soee> somekool, yes
<soee> im using it now
<somekool> the repo ppa:neon/ppa is quite standard ? or there is something else ?
<Wizard> somekool: None of PPAs is standard.
<Wizard> PPAs are user's private repositories and they are unreliable and can break your system™
<Wizard> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somekool> oh I found there is also ppa: kubuntu-ppa/beta
<soee> yup
<ahel> thank you Wizard. i'll try the live image
<Wizard> ahel: You're welcome :]
<Wizard> soee: Why you are so active here while sitting quiet on -pl?
<soee> Wizard, less retards here :/
<lordievader> Good evening
<lordievader> soee: Who is a retard?
<Wizard> lordievader: #ubuntu-pl crew.
<Wizard> soee: :P
<Wizard> Half of active users haven't even seen Ubuntu.
<lordievader> That's bad
<sky100> hi BluesKaj
<sky100> hi lordie
<sky100> lordievader,
<BluesKaj> hi sky100
<sky100> could not resolve the k3b bug ..
<sky100> updated the system now..
<BluesKaj> just drpopped in for a few mins ...taking a break from repairs
<sky100> ahh , ok BluesKaj
<sky100> cool
<lordievader> Hey sky100
<sky100> hi
<gabraff> hi there!
<gabraff> could somebody help?
<lordievader> !ask | gabraff
<ubottu> gabraff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gabraff> i'm with a problem to watch video in youtube. I just install kubuntu, again on my computer, so then after a upgrade of packages, the youtube videos looks with the diferent colors, inverted color, how could i fix this?
<lordievader> gabraff: That is odd, inverted colors on youtube. What browser are you using? Also are you using something else than Adobe's flash?
<gabraff> i'm using google chrome, and its happens with anyother browser. I guess i'm using just adobe flash.
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone know what happened to the kregexpeditor program in Precise?
<kkerwin> Looking for a good WYSIWYG regex editor.
<lordievader> gabraff: Is it also happening with flash games?
<gabraff> no
<lordievader> gabraff: So we know it is related to flash video (flv), could you download a flash video and see if other players have the same problem. It could be a corrupted video codec.
<gabraff> so, i downloaded a youtube video with minitub, then when i whatch it, its plays normal.
<BluesKaj> gabraff, look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , check for flashplugin-alternative.so
<gabraff> what do i do with it?
<BluesKaj> make sure it's there
<lordievader> Got d/c did I miss something?
<gabraff> yes, it is.
<BluesKaj> that's where chrome and firefox browsers link to when playing flash on a website
<BluesKaj> which graphics card, gabraff ?
<BluesKaj> and have you updated/upgraded since installing kubuntu ?
<gabraff> nvidia gforce 9500 Gt 1GB
<BluesKaj> aha , installed the recommended driver in ssytem>additional drivers ?
<BluesKaj> gabraff ^
<gabraff> yes, it was.
<BluesKaj> also kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gabraff> no
<BluesKaj> then install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<gabraff> ok
<gabraff> still the same: the people in the youtube video are blue. didn't work.
<BluesKaj> gabraff, give us the url
<gabraff> of what?
<BluesKaj> the video
<gabraff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEfLrfZV_vE&feature=g-all-u
<BluesKaj> ok , looks fine here ...maybe a relogin will work , sometimes the codecs don't stick a first ...also the browser has to be closed and opened again for them to link to the proper codecs after a new install like the restricted extras
<gabraff> still the same....
<BluesKaj> gabraff, do any other youtube videos show the same problems or is it just that sony game presentation
<gabraff> everyone.
<hpux> How can I be sure that i have mounted correctly my NTFS partion?
<markus_> hpux: why don't you enter the directory and have a look it the files are in there?
<hpux> markus_: they are there and everythin works fine
<markus_> hpux: So problem solved?
<hpux> markus_: my concern is when this partion is shared over the network with samba
<hpux> markus_: very big I/O operations on the partion cause hangs on the app side
<markus_> you mean like to make sure its mounted after restart?
<hpux> markus_: nope it's already in /etc/fstab
<hpux> markus_: the problem is that when I do big operations, for example load my music libary from this network share, the amarok hangs
<hpux> so my wild guess is that i haven't mounted properly the filesystem, because samba is fine
<genii-around> You probably want some mount options like sync and dirsync so that most write operations happen immediately
<genii-around> ( rather than being buffered)
<InspectorCluseau> gabraff,  try this -> remove/rename /etc/adobe/mms.cfg  ... worked for me
<joe_> hi
<BluesKaj> InspectorCluseau, he had the video acceleration the video turned oiff ..fixed it by turning it back on.
<BluesKaj> in the video
<InspectorCluseau> I tried that but it was blue again on reload of firefox
<InspectorCluseau> after renaming the mms.cfg the problem was gone
<BluesKaj> works fine here , of course I have the libflashplayer.so installed instead of the alternativr-plugin
<BluesKaj> gabraff, I'm using flashplayer 11 on  kubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> I monitor the flashplayer releases , to keep up to date
<BluesKaj> gabraff, look in your package manager for flash , it should show the installed plugin version
<gabraff> oh, it is the same of yours.
<GH0> Why do I have certain packages being held back when I am attempting to do apt-get upgrade
<GH0> he following packages have been kept back:
<GH0>   deluge deluge-common deluge-gtk linux linux-image linux-image-generic
<GH0> Specifically those.
<BluesKaj> GH0, because the dependencies aren't ready in some cases , sometimes a dist-upgrade will bring them along
<BluesKaj> BBL
#kubuntu 2012-06-15
<marvelouzone> anybody on?
<bazhang> marvelouzone, yes?
<mydogsnameisrudy> nice to know your on bazhang ;_)
<skreech_> I'm ON IT!!!
<kesten> has anyone ever heard of malware taking webcam photos in ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04?  How would you know if webcam has been activated?
<bazhang> kesten, no. where did you hear this
<kesten> I hear my webcam click several times a day.  I'm not using it.
<bazhang> kesten, so no actual evidence
<mydogsnameisrudy> wants to know how to do this ;)
<kesten> other than my ears telling me that the sound of a camera is going off no.
<bazhang> then no. no malware is doing that.
<bazhang> more likely a hdd is dying
<kesten> how would you explain the sound?
<bazhang> I just did
<kesten> ghosts?
<bazhang> hdd  <---- dying
<bazhang> backup and replace.  more help in ##hardware
<kesten> hdd dying could trigger a camera click once or twice a day?
<kesten> the hdd was just replaced under warranty a month ago.
<bazhang> clicking sound is from hdd. not some malware
<bazhang> they die all the time. even very new ones
<kesten> interesting.  Can i run a scanner of some sort?
<L3top> kesten what kind of drive is it? You can probably use smartctl. touch /forcefsck and reboot will run a file system check... which can point out  a bad sectors etc... but... if its ticking, its a timebomb. I would try and clone it off asap.
<su__> is there a way to set drop box to open with dolphin? I have a kubuntu-desktop install over ubuntu in precise, and have been running KDE
<su__> i'm kind of wishing i would have installed straight up kubuntu
<su__> wondering if there's a text file somewhere that i could edit for the system tray icon
<su__> or a default applications editor
<su__> found that, dolphin is set to default. i could just unistall natuilus (heard that dropbox will work with dolphin now)
<su__> ha uninstalled nautilus problem solved. i booted into gnome once and have not been back since
<su__> always preferred dolphin anyhow
<su__> tatafornow you all, hope i didn't sound like i have an attitude or something. just getting used to changes :o)
<su__> cheers
<skreech_> That was a cheerful chap
<Yankees52> how can i change the KDE icon?
<skreech_> Yankees52: Edit it I suppose?
<skreech_> Is there any context to the question?
<Yankees52> the kde icon menu button i mean
<Yankees52> like change the kde icon to a picture of the NYY logo
<skreech_> Sure
<skreech_> Right click on it and choose options
<skreech_> Or settings
<genii-around> Application Launcher Menu Settings...Options... Click on the K logo to choose another icon
<Yankees52> you two are my niggas!
<Yankees52> thank you!
<Yankees52> now i have the yankees logo as my kde start menu
<skreech_> :-)
<rethus> after upgrade to 12.04 i have no mic anymore.
<rethus> i unmute it in alsamixer, but doesn't work anymore.
<rethus> any idea how i can ifix this?
<kroonrs> rethus: I've had a similar problem before, and fixed it by unlocking the 2 channels, and making one zero
<kroonrs> rethus: although that was in pulseaudio
<rethus>  kroonrs:whatu did exactly in pulseaudio?
<rethus> have you mic 1 and mic2 and mute one of them?
<lordievader> Good morning
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone know anything about what happened to kregexpeditor?
<rethus> question: if i open pavucontroll, and choose below in the listfield "All input Devices" on Tab Input-Devices, i also see my 7.1 Surroundsound-Device... thats that, thats are no input-devices... why there are listed there?
<Smurphy> Morning.
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy how are you?
<Smurphy> hmmm .oO(DejaVu ?)
<lordievader> ?
<Smurphy> Fine - got a Cup of Coffee, Chat open, and work Env. too :) Wife making breakfast :)
<Smurphy> u talked about thecup of Tea yesterday ;)
<lordievader> Tea is good :)
<Smurphy> yeah - depends on what kind of Tea it is. I tend to drink the White Tea from the region of Guang-Zi - but I don't find it here.
<lordievader> Smurphy: White tea is good indeed.
<Smurphy> Weird - when I invoqe a "cd" from within the script - it won't change my shell to that directory.
<Smurphy> Any chance I can force it to leave/exit me there ? in the new directory ?
<lordievader> Smurphy: I'm sorry, what is it exactly that you want?
<Smurphy> I have a script (wortkLog), which I invoque with newev -c CustomerName
<Smurphy> When that script execute - it checks for a directory structure of tha cvustomer. If it does not exist - it creates it, then start emacs with a template file.
<Smurphy> Only - usually Ihave things to copy/analyze in the Customer Directory - so I went newev to drop me into the Customer's Logs directory.
<Smurphy> Only - when invoquing the script from my $HOME, and having a cd CsrDir in the newev script - it will drop me back in my $HOME - as it's appaently not the same shell session I'm in
<lordievader> Smurphy: You do not mean something like this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/59838/how-to-check-if-a-directory-exists-in-a-shell-script
<lordievader> Smurphy: So if I get this right, what you want is a script that changes the dir for you?
<rethus> got a new 'Kubuntu'-wallpaper, i'd love it: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=114973
<rethus> on my second 19 tft (right panel) it looks realy pretty, cause of the black borders on top and bottom. :)
<Smurphy> lordievader: yes. For my current shell
<Smurphy> lordievader: Nope - the directory structure checking and/or creation is working. Actually - when the script finishes - I just want to be dropped into the new directory base I created.
<Smurphy> pfff ... I like round edges on my wallpapers - like this one: http://www.scenicreflections.com/download/226233/Luis_Royo_(Tears_of_the_Millennium)_Wallpaper/
<Smurphy> :}
<lordievader> Smurphy: Ok well I found a way to do that.
<Smurphy> how that ?
<lordievader> Smurphy: I have this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042046/
<lordievader> Smurphy: If I envoke it with ./<script> it will just print the command, but if I say $(./<script>) it will execute the output, in other words change to the dir from the echo command.
<troels> Hi everyone. I installed Kubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop, and everything works fine - except I get no audio out from the internal speakers (I get audio if I pipe it to my USB headset with pavucontrol though). Anyone who can help with the internal speakers?
<Smurphy> troels: Configure the audio settings -> Phonon -> Device preferences.
<lordievader> troels: Also check alsamixer that nothing is muted (nothing that shouldn't be atleast).
<troels> in alsamixer, it says MM if muted, right?
<lordievader> troels: Yes.
<troels> Thought so. Well, that is not the issue then. And the Internal Audio device is also on top in the Phonon settings.
<lordievader> troels: Its a laptop I guess? There is nothing connected to the line-out?
<troels> I have a feeling it might be a driver issue. The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite Pro A120, and aplay -l tells me it is a ALC262 Analog device
<troels> Nope, nothing connected to line-out
<troels> hmm
<lordievader> troels: The line-out does work?
<troels> actually aplay -l also tells me about a Si3054 Modem, for which I have proprietary drivers available. Maybe that is it?
<troels> yes, line-out works in windows xp
<lordievader> troels: In winxp.. but does it work too in Kubuntu? You can give it a try, though it would be strange to call an audio device a modem...
<troels> I will try installing the proprietary driver and get back to you
<troels> no luck
<troels> lordievader: I solved it, but what a weird solution! I had muted the sound in Windows XP, and appearantly that was the issue. I rebooted back into XP, unmuted the sound, rebooted into Kubuntu and now it works!
<hateball> That's really weird :D
<hateball> akin to a kill-switch for wifi
<troels> yeah, I would never have guessed that could be an issue, got the idea from here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71096
<hateball> so somehow it must have a "physical" killswitch that the windows driver invokes then
<hateball> rather than just setting volume to 0%
 * hateball makes a mental note of this
<hateball> One could wonder what would happen if you were to mute in Windows, then wipe the whole windows partition
<troels> yeah
<troels> in the thread I linked, the guy that to reinstall Windows XP inorder to unmute it
<troels> luckily I have XP on a second partition heh
<hateball> there is probably a way to send a signal to the card to unmute in Linux as well
<troels> yep there must be a bit somewhere that needs to be changed
<nicekiwi> how do I tell if im running Nvidia or Nouveau drivers in KDE?
<nicekiwi> plzzzz
<frogonwheels> Weirdness.  I have 2 machines running Ubuntu 12.04  (64bit).  If I run minecraft on machine A (and A:0 xserver) it crashes the xserver. If I run it on machine A via ssh from B  ( B -ssh-> A and B:0 as xserver) it crashes the xserver (of B).  If I run it on machine B (B:0 as xserver), it works fine, and if I run it on machine B via ssh from A (A -ssh-> B, A:0 as xserver) it works!
<frogonwheels> oh wait. different javas.. however ..
<hateball> nicekiwi: well, "lsmod |grep nvidia" is one way
 * nicekiwi breaths deeply...
<frogonwheels> nope. not that.
<nicekiwi> hateball: cheers, its not installed and I can run 3D games xD
<hateball> nicekiwi: nouveau is pretty decent these days
<nicekiwi> hateball: yeah :P stable ftw
<Smurphy> Anyone got virtualbox (windows XP running inside) on KUbuntu 12.04 - and Audio working ???
<Smurphy> Audio won't work here - no matter what I do, but I needd audio to do/participate to some trainings :(
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question:  I use dolphin to access a server using ssh. now the password on this server changed. but dolphin still tries to use the old password as I checked the "remember password" option. well.. how do I change the password now? I can not seem to find anything in the preferences  etc...
<Smurphy> password manager ? open it, check for that connection, and delete that entry. It will ask you a new password.
<Wizard> howlymowly: Wallet manager.
<howlymowly> Wizard: thx.. thats what I was looking for
<Wizard> You're welcome. And actually Smurphy was faster :)
<Smurphy> anyoe has an answer to the sound problem ???
<howlymowly> oops.. sorry Smurphy  thx you too :)
<Smurphy> no prob ;_)
<howlymowly> Smurphy: me neither :(  sound works out of the box on my system with virutalbox
<Smurphy> could you tell me how your sound-settings are configured in the Virtualbox inteface ?
<Smurphy> Host Driver -> Pulseaudio or Alsa ?
<Smurphy> And what Controller: Using ICH AC97 here.
<Smurphy> Installing latest virtualbox build. Maybe it will work after all ...
<Solak> where are activities located?
 * Solak has 8 virtual desktops and wants the same activity on all 8 with different wallpapers.
<Smurphy> Solak: Not using activities. Sorry ...
<laubosslink> hi everybody
<laubosslink> there is irssi command to list user in topic ?
<Smurphy> laubosslink: /who *
<Smurphy> ?
<Smurphy> users in channel you mena.
<laubosslink> yes
<Smurphy> There are many.
<laubosslink> an example ?
<Smurphy> just type in in irssi: /who *
<laubosslink> thk :)
<Smurphy> np
<scotsguy> hey all
<Smurphy> yo
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<laubosslink> hi :)
<scotsguy> im thinking changing from w7 to kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> have you dual booted ?
<laubosslink> i'm do it !
<scotsguy> anyome gone down this road come across any isues
<laubosslink> it's perfect :)
<scotsguy> not dual boot
<mydogsnameisrudy> try dual boot then you have it if needed
<mydogsnameisrudy> but i dont use it , well maybe 2 times in a year
<scotsguy> i use my lapy for mostly to watch movies and surf
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah would work good for that
<mydogsnameisrudy> still i would dual boot first
<scotsguy> aww and i covert the odd movie to dvd
<laubosslink> what is the key to change email ? about me (cf. /set <the_email_key?> mymail@domain.tld
<nicekiwi> heyyy im getting an error when I try to do an upgrade, i think its trying to upgrade the kernel? http://pastebin.com/DkeuS6j1
<hateball> nicekiwi: well you're getting a "device is out of space" error so...
<Smurphy> nicekiwi: No place on disk ...
<hateball> does "df -h" tell you if that is indeed so?
<Smurphy> was about to say so :}
<hateball> :)
<nicekiwi> hateball: how do I fix that? my /boot partition is only 94MB and its used 84MB already.. somehow :/
<Wizard> What do you use for note taking? KJots?
<Wizard> I can't remember the alternative, also available in KDE.
<Smurphy> nicekiwi: remove some old kernels you don't use
<skreech_> scotsguy: To be fair your needs will be different from other people's. What are your needs in W7 ?
<nicekiwi> Smurphy: hmm.. theres only 3 there, remove the oldest two? should be ok?
<skreech_> Wizard: Or the notes plasmoid
<Smurphy> nicekiwi: yup. REmove the oldest. If the newest works - I would leave only that one. How I do it.
<nicekiwi> Smurphy: cool, is there a way to do that automatticly? Set a limit of older kernels to keep?
<hateball> there was talk of ubuntu implementing that generally... just keep the last two working kernels
<hateball> but you could write a script yourself that does that pretty simple I guess
<nicekiwi> would be nice.. for such situations..
<skreech_> nicekiwi: Yes there is
<skreech_> nicekiwi: You can also run sudo apt-get autoclean
<nicekiwi> skreech_: :D reveal this to me oh powerful wizard!
<skreech_>  or if you like sudo apt-get clean
<skreech_> Also check your /var/log/ dir for run away logs
<skreech_>  I've had like 60 GB of logs already
<hateball> umm... that wont help much for installed kernels on /boot...
<nicekiwi> skreech_: ^^
<hateball> nicekiwi: but what I would do instead, is resize the partitions :p
<nicekiwi> hateball: ha ha yeah.. if only i had LVM :P next time
<hateball> you can always boot gparted-live
<nicekiwi> is it easy-ish to do?
<skreech_> nicekiwi: What are your partitions divided into ?
<nicekiwi> true.. but dosnt it still take ages to resize?
<hateball> it can take a while resizing the partition after boot, sure
<nicekiwi> skreech_: /boot 100MB, swap 1GB, / 220GBish
<hateball> but you're probably in for a headache if you do a release-upgrade and have such a small /boot
<hateball> I dont bother separating /boot these days, can always repair grub with a live-cd anyhow
<nicekiwi> hateball: yeah.. i think id rather just start rocking LVM.. slightly name droppoing to sound cool lol, i hear such operations are relitivly painless with that kinda setup..
<hateball> well LVM is nice :)
<skreech_> nicekiwi: :-)
<skreech_> Relative is such a fun word
<skreech_> It's the difference between sawing off your leg with a  hacksaw vs a chainsaw
<hateball> nicekiwi: but live-booting and resizing your partitions is less of a headache than backing your system up and reinstalling it with LVM :p
<skreech_> It's relatively easier but you are still losing a leg :)
<panx> Hello, my KDE (ubu 64) very crashing , what is last repo for KDE?
<skreech_> panx: depends. What was the last repo you added?
<panx> none... clear installation
<panx> and lart update ...
<nicekiwi> hateball: is true :P but this is a quite fresh install, i wont loose anything ;)
<panx> from muon....
<panx> after reboot i've many crashes... so im ask about last repo for update packes....
<hateball> Well, *what* is crashing?
<panx> kde in fedora working perfectly.... ;f
<nicekiwi> hateball: w00t, successfully completed upgrade! :D
<panx> kde desktop...
<hateball> nicekiwi: :D
<panx> its laki X restart...
 * nicekiwi shudders at the mention of the SELinux reptile.. 
<panx> like*
<nicekiwi> hateball: TAspring, here i come! xD
<nicekiwi> hateball: thanks for ur help :D
<hateball> nicekiwi: You're welcome
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<skreech_> panx: Is X restarting or the desktop restarting?
<skreech_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey skreech_
<panx> skreech_, crashes of my KDE looks like X restart - first closin all , later black screen and all start for new.. and messanges lakike plasma desktop crashed... ;f
<skreech_> If X restarts it will probably ask you to login again
<panx> so meybe newest repo repair that...;f
<skreech_> Unless you have autologin where you should get the splash screen
<hateball> Well, things to try first is to disable stuff like 3D effects
<hateball> What GPU chipset/driver do you use?
<panx> ah... its my 6x time try to Move on Ubuntu... with KDE
<panx> from Fedora
<Wizard> panx: o_O
<panx> Wizard, o/
<Wizard> Hi, panx.
<Solak> Smurphy: n.p. it's a bit difficult to find info on how to copy widgets to several desktops.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<gabraff> Is there any repository to install kde 4.8.90 in kubuntu?
<Wizard> Prolly.
<Wizard> Look at launchpad
<Wizard> and...
<Wizard> !ppa | gabraff
<ubottu> gabraff: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gabraff> Is there any video editor to kde?
<Sentynel> gabraff: kdenlive
<phoenix_firebrd> i have some doubts in kde api, which channel i should head to?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: #kde-devel
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i am a beginner, will they support ?
<Riddell> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thank you
<CruX|> hello which process is responsible for starting task manager when ctrl+esc is pressed ?
<CruX|> in kde
<phoenix_firebrd> CruX|: ksysguard
<CruX|> phoenix_firebrd: yup thats it
<phoenix_firebrd> CruX|: ya
<CruX|> but it is not starting when ctrl+esc is pressed
<CruX|> :(
<phoenix_firebrd> CruX|: did you mess with the global hot keys?
<CruX|> i killed some processes
<phoenix_firebrd> CruX|: relogin or restart
<CruX|> i cant :(
<BluesKaj> CruX|, open system monitor
<CruX|> hmm
<CruX|> is there a way how can I disable all aditional stuff in kde ?
<BluesKaj> CruX|, why ?
<CruX|> i copied KDE from virtualbox into netbool with 1 GB ram
<CruX|> after kde is started 400 MB is allocated!
<CruX|> there are processes like akonandi, mysql which I don't need
<BluesKaj> CruX|, type akonadi into kmenu searchbar
<BluesKaj> you can disable it there
<CruX|> hmm I got crash :D
<jovin> the 12.10 alpha torrent is super slow... :(
<BluesKaj> jovin, yup , just try the html download , there aren't many ppl DLing so it's quite fast
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<laubosslink> hi :)
<laubosslink> hi, need help ! there is somebone ?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<laubosslink> my kubuntu loop (cf. x server)
<laubosslink> don't know how to fix it !?
<mr_ebola> Hello Everyone ! Have a great day :D
<phoenix_firebrd> any kde programmers here?
<phoenix_firebrd> i have a doubt in a kde api
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, whynot ask in #kde-devel or #kde
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kde-devel is sleeping
<BluesKaj> wake them up ! :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: let me try in kde
<Edwardf414> Does anyone know where I can find reading material on kubuntu just did a hard switch from Mac (I am finally free)
<Smurphy> Edwardf414: No docu. It just works :}
<Edwardf414> Smurphy: good reply. So pretty much trial and error until I customize and get it running like I want/need?
<Smurphy> It is quite easy to get going with it.
<Smurphy> Hold on.
<Smurphy> Hmm. There is not: The perfect Desktop for Kubuntu yet.
<Smurphy> Just the old verison here: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-11.10 - but it helps maybe to understand what you need to do.,
<Smurphy> The repository names change a little though - as you probably have 12.04 by now
<greywalk> hi, as far as i understand the theme that is used on kubuntu determines what icons are used as app icons, correct?
<Smurphy> greywalk: yup.
<murali> Please help. My computer seem to be slowing down a lot. even file transfers is takin a lot of tym
<genii-around> Edwardf414: There is some pretty good info If you go to K-button...Applications... at the bottom is Help ( with a life preserver icon )
<greywalk> could you please tell where the theme files are stored? i suppose if i want i can substitute a specific icon with another one, correct?
<genii-around> greywalk: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme
<greywalk> genii-around: thank you
<genii-around> greywalk: You're better off to make another folder under there, copy all the contents of the theme you want to modify into that, then mess with it there and not in the original location
<greywalk> genii-around: yep, makes sense. will follow your advice. thanks
<Edwardf414> Is kde-look.org the best place for themes?
<genii-around> Pretty much, yeah
<murali> Please help. My computer seem to be slowing down a lot. even file transfers is takin a lot of tym
<L3top> murali: Sounds like network issue. http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch04_:_Simple_Network_Troubleshooting
<murali> L3top: but my internet is working fine
<L3top> Are these transfers local?
<L3top> Or across the network?
<L3top> Your internet is not as fast as your network (safe assumption)
<murali> L3top: file copying from hard disk to external pen drives n vice versa
<murali> also tried with different pendrivs as well
<L3top> That bottleneck is the pen drive
<laubosslink> hi, i've problem with kubuntu at sarting, there is loading but i can't acces to the login panel. It's loading like a loop. Could you help me ? It's since i've use aptitude install... different driver for ati graphic
<ansgar_n> is wine broken? I am trying to install wine on a 64bit install of 12.04 but I've got alll kinds of wine:i386 messages and dependencies that are left open.
<murali> L3top:also tried with different pendrivs as well
<L3top> That does not change the fact that the bottleneck is the nand.
<laubosslink> nobody ?
<murali> L3top: so the solution?
<genii-around> ansgar_n: sudo apt-get install wine:i386
<L3top> Need more details murali. Is xfer the only performance hit?
<genii-around> laubosslink: Before it begins booting, do you get a grub menu?
<L3top> What does top reveal while doing something that you find laggy?
<murali> havnt checked it.
<laubosslink> genii-around: i've grub menu yes, my os start, but there is loop during graphic loading (i'm on tty1, on the same computer where there is problem)
<laubosslink> genii-around: result, i've not my login panel to acces one the desktop
<ansgar_n> genii-around: this is the output from that command http://pastebin.com/PGVNEM6e
<laubosslink> genii-around: moreover i've not /etc/X11 dir !? it's normal ?
<genii-around> laubosslink: Not having  /etc/X11 is abnormal, yes
<laubosslink> genii-around: sorry i've, just look
<laubosslink> genii-around: could i reset the X11 config ? how ?
<murali> Ltop: i just started copying 5 gb, its taking approximately 10 min
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Please use apt-get and not aptitude. apt-get deals with multi architecture much better
<murali> L3top: i just started copying 5 gb, its taking approximately 10 min. opened top wat shud i be looking for?
<laubosslink> genii-around: i've found a lot of topic who talk about use aptitde is better than apt-get !?
<genii-around> laubosslink: With the ati drivers, the usual way is with aticonfig from the command line, it configures the xorg.conf usually
<laubosslink> genii-around: ok, i look
<ansgar_n> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/689Xh4dz unfortunately in this case, it's just less verbose
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Do you have some external repositories or so on?
<ansgar_n> Only the ones on by default in the alternate install cd. It's a brand new install.
<genii-around> ansgar_n: If you try sudo apt-get install wine1.4:i386    what is the result?
<ansgar_n> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/U7ufxKAw output from trying wine1.4:i386
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info wine1.4
<ubottu> wine1.4 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 932 kB, installed size 2579 kB
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Do you have universe repository enabled?
<L3top> murali: processor/memory pegging. It could very well be a bad memory module. Might reboot to live disk and run memtest
<murali> L3top: My desktop is of core i5, 4gb ram. will it be of any advantage to install 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 over 32 bit.
<L3top> I doubt you would be able to tell any difference at all. Also with the PAE kernel you don't need to worry about RAM limitations on 32 bit anymore.
<ansgar_n> genii-around: yes i do
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<murali> L3top: How can i use tht PAE kernel. Is it a default one with ubuntu 12.04?
<L3top> I believe it is autosensing... but you can explicitly install it.
<ansgar_n> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/fJLvVZ91 here you go
<L3top> murali: uname -r
<murali> L3top: 3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<murali> this is wat i got
<L3top> that is what you want ;P
<murali> L3top: Thank you very much for ur help. I will run the memory tests. gudnite
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Ok, all that looks in good order. Did you do sudo apt-get update  or equivalent before trying to install wine, to get the latest lists?
<ansgar_n> yes
<ansgar_n> does aptitude and apt-get share lists?
<ansgar_n> ran it again with apt-get instead, same problems
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Yes, they share lists, it's all the same underneath
<ansgar_n> that's what I thought. this is so strange for a new install. I've confused things before by having other repos installed and not pinning things correctly but this is fresh.
<genii-around> ansgar_n: I think it may be due to previous install exiting with error, half-installed packages, etc. Perhaps try sudo apt-get -f install    to see if it clears up some backlog
<genii-around> ansgar_n: Is it chugging along?
<ansgar_n> it came right back to prompt. It did report that I had 11 updates to apply. so i ran apt-get upgrade
<ansgar_n> now i'll retry wine
<ansgar_n> no change
<genii-around> ansgar_n: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine      perhaps, then to try again. ...Were any of the upgrades kernel stuff? Might have required a reboot since
<ansgar_n> the kernel stuff was "kept back"
<genii-around> Hm
<ansgar_n> i'm installing those packages manually. then i'll reboot and try again.
<ansgar_n> bbl,
<ansgar_n> thanks for your help
<genii-around> ansgar_n: From the wine1.4:i386 pastebin, looks like the particular version it wants might be the issue. the other stuff is just recommends and not depends
<genii-around> Meh
<laubosslink> genii-around: i've the same problem, after amd-driver-installer[..].run -buildpkg, and dpkg -i fglrx*.deb, and amd-config --initial -f
<genii-around> laubosslink: So you have been manually installing the package?
<genii-around> eg: you didn't just install the fglrx driver from the repository
<laubosslink> laubosslink: yes
<laubosslink> genii-around: yes
<laubosslink> genii-around: from step1, i've follow http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Debian
<genii-around> laubosslink: I would suggest first to just use the fglrx driver from the restricted repository. If you need to manually install, also use the ubuntu dorections and not the debian, they differ
<laubosslink> genii-around: i've the tty8, with kubuntu logo, and the point wich turn like a loop (sorry, i'm french)
<genii-around> eg: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<laubosslink> genii-around: will try, thank for your help !
<genii-around> laubosslink: To just get up and operating, I would suggest: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted" | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list    then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<laubosslink> genii-around: fglrx is already the newest version !
<genii-around> laubosslink: And so when the login screen comes up, it blinks a few times then exits, and then tries to reload again etc?
<laubosslink> genii-around: there is no login screen comes up, there is loading page (with kde logo) wich continue without stop
<laubosslink> genii-around: just the point blind without stop
<genii-around> OK.
<laubosslink> genii-around: look logs ?
<genii-around> laubosslink: sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log && sudo touch /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ... then sudo service kdm restart     ... then pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to see if it holds any clues
<genii-around> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aboudreault> Is kubuntu precise installer able to recover my ecryptfs home partition if I use LVM filesystem?
<laubosslink> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042640
<laubosslink> genii-around: sorry this is my old xorg.conf ! after the command sudi service kdm restart there is not new Xorg file !
<genii-around> laubosslink: lines 104-108 indicate the fglrx driver is not installed properly
<laubosslink> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042645
<genii-around> laubosslink: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<laubosslink> genii-around: it's not a problem if tty8 (graphic), continue to run ? and i remove fglrx
<genii-around> laubosslink: No worries
<genii-around> Work, back in a few
<laubosslink> genii-around: i've purge, and install, and after i've sudo service kdm restart but no Xorg log file
<laubosslink> genii-around: restart the pc ?
<laubosslink> sudo reboot
<laubosslink> lol
<genii-around> laubosslink: Did you do the part: sudo touch /var/log/Xorg.0.log     ?
<genii-around> laubosslink: Did you do the part: sudo touch /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?     ( case sensitive )
<laubosslink> genii-around: there is not this file.
<genii-around> Hm
<laubosslink> genii-around: there is Xorg.0.log.old (paste bin link, that i've give you before)
<laubosslink> and the Xorg.0.log that i've delete, was empty
<laubosslink> genii-around: it could be faster that reinstall, but i would like to understand ! lol
<laubosslink> genii-around: (reinstall kubuntu)
<genii-around> laubosslink: Does result of apt-cache policy xserver-xorg                    show that it is actually installed?
<laubosslink> genii-around: 1:7.6 yes
<laubosslink> genii-around: installed
<L3top> laubosslink: can I get the output of lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<laubosslink> L3top: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042674
<L3top> laubosslink: and as I understand it you do have fglrx installed?
<laubosslink> L3top: yes i've
<genii-around> L3top: Manually installed by the Debian instructions at cchtml
<L3top> laubosslink: what I would do, if you DO have an xorg.conf, is sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bu. then sudo ati-config --initial
<L3top> oh manually installed.
<L3top> what version?
<L3top> oh.. nm... that chipset isnt affected by the latest drop.
<laubosslink> L3top: last version
<L3top> 12-5 dropped support for half the cards on the planet... but yours isn't one of them.
<laubosslink> just to explain the situation i had an SSD, and it break this week end (before it work with control catalyst, with the 3 scren, and my video card)
<L3top> HD 2xxx-4xxxx, Rx2xx-rx8xx  Xpress... etc etc are now dropped.
<laubosslink> noew i've buy a new ssd, do the same instructions (i think), and problem !
<laubosslink> now*
<L3top> You should not need anything outside of the repos.
<L3top> apt-cache policy fglrx-amdcccle | grep Installed
<laubosslink> L3top: Installed yes
<L3top> You could try fglrx-amdcccle-updates if what we have done has not worked... do you now have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and can you pastebin it please?
<laubosslink> L3top: i've not this command
<laubosslink> L3top: i've just fglrxinfo command
<laubosslink> L3top: and i've purge, fglrx, and after install
<L3top> I do not understand.
<L3top> Lets start over, shall we?
<laubosslink> yes
<laubosslink> L3top: i've purge fglrx, after i've install fglrx, and now when i look for the command, i've just fglrxinfo command
<laubosslink> L3top: flrxinfo-amd... doesn't exist
<L3top> ok... to be clear... this is 1204 right?
<L3top> I am about to give you a pastebin of commands.
<laubosslink> L3top: what is 1204 ?
<L3top> but they differ across versions.
<L3top> what is the output of lsb_release -sc
<laubosslink> L3top: precise
<L3top> precise = version 12.04 for the record
<laubosslink> L3top: yes
<L3top> you can just copy and paste this whole thing into terminal, and then reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042698/
<laubosslink> L3top: i'm do it
<laubosslink> L3top: same problem, give you the output of the commands
<laubosslink> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042725
<laubosslink> L3top: i've no error during process
<L3top> Ok.. give me a second laubosslink.
<laubosslink> L3top: no problem :)
<fasta> Can anyone recommend a non-broken music player with some decent features for Project Neon versions of KDE? The player could be GTK based; I don't care.
<fasta> Applications which don't work according to my standards: Rhythmbox, Clementine, Juk (the amarok delivered in Project Neon). Plain amarok was fine.
<BluesKaj> VLC?
<fasta> VLC is meant for different things.
<fasta> (and also doesn't work with Project Neon)
<BluesKaj> it plays mostly anything
<fasta> Perhaps this is a Project Neon problem.
<fasta> VLC itself works without Project Neon.
<BluesKaj> painted yourself into a corner with that project neon
<Tm_T> fasta: use stable Amarok?
<fasta> Tm_T: appears to be incompatible with project neon.
<fasta> I don't really see why such dependencies exist however.
<Tm_T> could you be more specific?
<fasta> Tm_T: some kind of dbus problem when I start it.
<fasta> Tm_T: this wasn't the case before project neon.
<fasta> project neon seems to better in all other areas.
<Tm_T> fasta: could you provide the exact error message? it's quite possible it's fixable
<laubosslink> L3top: are you there ?
<fasta> Tm_T: I am currently switching to Banshee now.
<Tm_T> allright
<fasta> Tm_T: I only need to configure a few media keys and it works.
<fasta> Tm_T: thanks anyway.
<Tm_T> for the future, "doesn't work" tells nothing about the problem (:
<fasta> Tm_T: tell that to the developers ;)
<fasta> Tm_T: a good application should be able to tell exactly the kind of environment it needs when it starts.
<fasta> dbus seems like a good idea, but if it itself is not stable, it's just a nightmare.
<fasta> It's much better if every program has an associated daemon which listens to messages delivered via simple shell commands.
<fasta> This is what banshee does incidentally.
<fasta> Or well, that's perhaps not true.
<fasta> In any case, it works.
<L3top> sorry laubosslink, got pulled away on another project
<laubosslink> L3top: no problem :)
<L3top> laubosslink: We probaly should have started with "describe the problem to me" but I just came in half way and everything was half chunked... so at least we have a clean platform to start from.
<L3top> So what is the problem?
<L3top> and can I see your /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<laubosslink> L3top: when the computer start, i've the logo KDE, with poin which blind (like a loop)
<fasta> Too bad Banshee is also slightly buggy.
<laubosslink> L3top: but the login frame doesn't come
<fasta> Not a huge problem in this case, though.
<laubosslink> L3top: I can't logged to acces on desktop
<L3top> gotcha... let me see that grub conf.
<fasta> Still, 10+ media players and not a single one which doesn't have a problem within 5 minutes of using it.
<laubosslink> L3top: 2minute
<laubosslink> L3top: what is the file ?
<L3top> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<aboudreault> no
<aboudreault> grub.cfg
<laubosslink> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042774
<laubosslink> aboudreault: yeah thk :)
<L3top> sorry... yes... thank you aboudreault
<aboudreault> np
<fasta> Banshee doesn't exit when you tell it to close.
<fasta> That's hilarious.
<fasta> What's even more hilarious is that users defend this.
<fasta> Ok, so banshee is out too (another nogo bug found)
<fasta> Tm_T: Amarok could not find any collection plugins. It is possible that Amarok is installed under the wrong prefix, please fix your installation using:
<fasta> Tm_T: this is what stable Amarok gives me.
<laubosslink> L3top: grub seem to be ok ?
<L3top> laubosslink: in /etc/default/grub I want you to add          acpi=off radeon.modeset=0        to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<L3top> actually... it is probably smarter to try and boot with these additions first as a test
<L3top> before permanently adding them
<laubosslink> L3top: i add ; to separe acpi=off; radeon.modeset=0 ?
<L3top> So boot to grub menu (press shift like a madman while booting) and edit the boot param to add those two lines, then press ctrl X a  and see what we have.
<L3top> no just spaces
<L3top> by two lines I mean two parameters, not lines
<laubosslink> L3top: i add now, or at the start ?
<L3top> We are going to test them before applying them
<L3top> leave that /etc/default/grub line alone
<L3top> reboot, pressing shift, pres tab or e (I dont remember it will say) to edit the command options, add them to the line, and ctrl X to save then boot
<laubosslink> L3top: i reboot
<laubosslink> L3top: i come back
<L3top> If it works, then add them to the /etc/default/grub at the line above.
<L3top> ok
<L3top> Ill be here
<BluesKaj> you just have to hold the left shift key down right after the bios scrn to get the grub menu , and yes "e" is the edit key
<qw> hello all
<laubosslink> L3top: same probleme
<skreech_> Hi qw
<L3top> laubosslink: were you able to log in before, without installing the ati drivers?
<qw> advise please what can be got system?
<laubosslink> L3top: yes of course
<L3top> laubosslink: Just have to go over everything to eliminate non driver related stuff.
<skreech_> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<L3top> laubosslink: can you do the same thing but change the 0 to a 1? I will find the other one that it could be.
<skreech_> Ah good that still exists
<qw> Lubuntu 12.10 Alpha [i386 + amd64] (2xCD) is good system?
<laubosslink> L3top: i'm do it again, it's acpi=off and radeon.setmode=1 ?
<L3top> yes please.
<L3top> can probably drop the acpi=off
<L3top> but to be safe lets keep it
<laubosslink> L3top: drop = remove ?
<laubosslink> L3top: just reinstall kubuntu ! lol there is nothing which run
<laubosslink> L3top: if i will have same problem, come again ! Or make ubuntu topic's on the forum
<laubosslink> L3top: thk for all !!
<laubosslink> genii-around: thank for all too
<L3top> no problems
<L3top> I have company now too... so... if you have the same problem... I should be free
<BluesKaj> !alpha | qw
<qw> hm?
<BluesKaj> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<qw> advise please what can be got system?
<BluesKaj> qw, 12.10 is still in development , it's an official release , and is not stable
<BluesKaj> it's not official
<qw> i am understand this
<qw> prompt me please where I can disconnect a function that for me nebylo exit from the system if for me a mouse is inactive
<qw> prompt me please where I can disconnect a function that I did not have an exit from the system if for me a mouse is inactive *
<L3top> alt f4?
<shan> Hi,Installing windows app with 'Wine' in Linux will work fine. it's showing target location 'C:' that's my Windows partition.?
<BluesKaj> qw .ctrl+alt+delete
<josy1982> ja ne mogu vise
<genii-around> shan: Not usually. More often it's a folder in your home directory that Wine thinks is it's hard drive
<rork> !fr | josy1982
<ubottu> josy1982: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rork> so he was kroatian...
<genii-around> shan: eg: /home/your-username/.wine/drive_c
<shan> genii-around: means, that's not the actual C:\program files......... location. it's just 'Wine' visualization.
<shan> so it is safe to install with just clicking 'Next next & next and if there is again any' with my eye's closed.? :)
<shan> Wine isn't here > /home/your-username/.wine/drive_c
<BluesKaj> rork, his IP shows Frankfurt , but his post din't look like german to me:)
<rork> BluesKaj: his hostname is german indeed, I let google decide the language and it translated back from Croatian
<BluesKaj> rork, right :)
<shan> how to uninstall app installed by 'Wine'?
<genii-around> shan: wine uninstaller     ..in terminal/konsole
<shan> ok
<shan> yep, Thanks removed the app :)
<shan> http://imagebin.org/216547
<Eddard414> Has anyone ran kubuntu on Lenovo ideapad s205 laptop
<genii-around> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Eddard414> Thanks
<asfyxia> Eddard414: Lenovo has a good reputation for running on (k)ubuntu. To be sure, take a live-CD to the shop. Mostly they are helpful with that, not to say quite curious and interested.
<zapper> hi
<zapper> does anyone know why kubuntu 12.04 doesn't support mounting MTP devices?
<zapper> in 11.04 i remember plugging my android phone in MTP mode and it worked out of the box
<Elfon> alo povo
<BarkingFish> !pt | Elfon
<ubottu> Elfon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<uberdub> can someone please tell me why suspend to ram works in 10.04 but not 11.1 or 12.04???
<uberdub> any one?
<uberdub> can someone please tell me why suspend to ram works in 10.04 but not 11.1 or 12.04???
<uberdub> wtf man, I dont get this. why are their so many issues with later versions? Isnt it supposed to get better as its developed?
<uberdub> is their no one alive in here?
#kubuntu 2012-06-16
<Eddard414> I have mac VMware running kubuntu everytime the desktop restarts my desktop resolution resets to 800x600 anyway I can fix this?
<qbit> take a look at man vboxmanage
<qbit> might be something like: VBoxManage setextradata global GUI/MaxGuestResolution any
<skreech_> uberdub: I don't know. Suspend to RAM didn't work for me till 11.10
<qbit> or something along those lines.....
<uberdub> I dunno, it works in 10.04
<uberdub> this is a laptop, I need suspend
<uberdub> it worked for a little while in 11.04
<uberdub> so no one knows?
<uberdub> this is a laptop, suspend is necessary
<uberdub> I really dont want to put windows on here, because the community was inept
<uberdub> I guess I could down grade to 10.04 again
<skreech_> uberdub: what breaks?
<wissam> Hi , i have linux mint 12 kde ,i've tried to install nvidia driver via "additional driver" but i get an error message so i installed nvidia driver using apt-get but when i reboot i get a black screen
<wissam> when i delete Xorg.conf file and reboot i get a bad resolution
<wissam> any help please ?
<wissam> i have nvidia Geforce 9400
<uberdub> skreech_ suspend to ram freezes system
<skreech_> It wont' suspend or it won't resume from suspend?
<uberdub> both I guess
<uberdub> maybe thats just the screen saver though
<skreech_> Hmm?
<uberdub> if i click sleep, it freezes everything
<uberdub> same if i close the lid
<skreech_> wissam: which driver?
<skreech_> uberdub: as soon as you click sleep?
<uberdub> I dont understand why it works in 10.04, and in 11.04 til it was updated
<uberdub> yes
<wissam> skreech_: i don't know :/ nvidia-current is the name of th package
<skreech_> wissam: Ah of course
<skreech_> uberdub: Not sure either. I would suggest asking in #ubuntu-server if I didn't think they would throw you out
<uberdub> flashplayer crashes constantly too
<uberdub> if i try to fast forward
<skreech_> wissam: nvidia-xconfig runs for you?
<uberdub> fuck man, I hate windows
<uberdub> wtf
<skreech_> uberdub: For that it may be a video driver but you'd have to write to Adobe to ask them
<uberdub> its an adobe bug, and so far the workarounds arent working
<uberdub> fuck man, is it too much to ask for an OS that just works?
<uberdub> I expected this crap worked out by 12.04
<skreech_> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<wissam> skreech_: nvidia-xconfig gives an error message says that there is no xorg.conf and generates a new one
<wylde_> uberdub: complain to adobe, it's closed source. Only they can update/develop it.
<skreech_> ubuntulog: You can use 10.04 if that works
<uberdub> yeah thats fine for flash, but not bugs in sleep
<skreech_> wissam: and that doesn't work when you restart X ?
<wissam> skreech_: No just a black screen
<uberdub> complain to adobe, and chase my tail. lol
<skreech_> wissam: no login
<uberdub> that will get me far
<skreech_> uberdub: It's a kernel or driver issue
<skreech_> that's the realm of #ubuntu-server
<wissam> skreech_: No
<uberdub> ok, its their realm, but they will just kick me out?
<skreech_> but somehow Idon't think they care that much about server's sleeping. I've never had much luck debugging acpi but they may be able to help in that respect at least
<skreech_> uberdub: I'd probably guess it's something stupid like a cheat code needed but I don't know enough to wager a guess
<uberdub> this has been going on for over a year. really getting old
<skreech_> wissam: do you have any errors in the ~/.xsession-errors ?
<uberdub> id like to be able to run something past 10.04
<skreech_> uberdub: ask in #ubuntu-server then
<uberdub> hopefully some one alive in there
<wissam> skreech_: No, nothing about nvidia
<skreech_> wissam: how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<wissam> skreech_:I'll try to add Option "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT-1" in xorg.conf
<skreech_> Hmm
<skreech_> OK
<wissam> skreech_: Unable to find any of the requested display device "" in the list of available display devices "CRT-1"
<skreech_> CRT-1 is the name of the device ?
<wissam> skreech_: I don't know newbie here
<skreech_> Ah where did you get the name CRT-1 from ?
<wissam> skreech_: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skreech_> What was the line?
<wissam> skreech_: 5.452] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to find any of the requested display device "" in the
<wissam> skreech_: 5.452] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     list of available display devices "CRT-1".
<wissam> skreech_: thnx i'll try this now : Option "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT-1"
<uberdub> IDK this must be a kernel issue
<skreech_> genii: ping
<genii> skreech_: Pong
<skreech_> genii: are there any tools to figure out things like what is happening when a sleep command is issued?
<genii> skreech_: The scripts are all in the acpi directory
<skreech_> locate acpi ?
<skreech_> uberdub is having the machine lock up as soon as you click suspend
<genii> skreech_: sleep, hibernate, etc scripts are all in /etc/acpi
<genii> skreech_: So whatever is in /etc/acpi/sleep.sh is what is being executed
<uberdub> so what has changed in there since 10.04 lts?
<skreech_> Seems like a kernel issue to me but I don't know enough to decide if that's a acpi issue or a driver issue or a cheat code thing. I don't even know how to figure out how to rule out the possibilities
<uberdub> ksystemlog gives this for component acpi: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 23
<uberdub> all I can find
<uberdub> this too Video Device [IGPU] (multi-head: yes rom: no post: no)
<skreech_> which post is that?
<uberdub> I found all the acpi logs and have them here: http://pastebin.com/9xTeE83f
<skreech_> Hmm
<skreech_> deprecated powerProcFS?
<uberdub> yeah IDK, beyond my scope.
<uberdub> I can copy what my etc/acpi/sleep.sh says
<uberdub> I havent scripted anything since the 80's
<skreech_> I would suppose running it with a sh -x > ~/sleeplog would work
<uberdub> skreech_ ?
<shailesh> I have installed Evolution recently and tried to import google contacts into Evolution. But I am getting the following error: This address book can not be opened. It either means that incorrect URI was entered or the server is unreachable. Detailed error message, can not open address book. Source already loaded.
<skreech_> sudo sh -x /etc/acpi/sleep.sh 2>&1 > ~/sleeplog
<skreech_> shailesh: #ubuntu would help a lot more with that
<uberdub> skreech_  is that to exucute it ro check the log?
<skreech_> uberdub: That will execute it with a verbose tracking and then create a log in the home directory so if it freezes up you can see what's going on
<uberdub> ok, ran it
<skreech_> At least it will give you what's happening and possibly where it's causing the freeze
<uberdub> this is what it gave in terminal: http://pastebin.com/TsK0cpp7
<uberdub> so try to sleep now, and see if it works, and if not check the log?
<skreech_> uberdub: What laptop is this?
<uberdub> hp mini 311 1000-nr
<skreech_> Ah right so it discovered that corerctly
<uberdub> yeahb saw that
<skreech_> seems to be missing something though
<uberdub> you find something?
<skreech_> well it finds the powermanagement user
<skreech_> It sets a variable
<skreech_> then echoes 0 and exits
<uberdub> right..
<skreech_> I'm not seeing where it actually goes to sleep
<uberdub> I wondered that at the end too, cause it doesnt
<uberdub> its as if there is a script missing or something?
<skreech_> well the sh -x will not show the entire script. Just the parts that it's attempting to run
<skreech_> So you are seeing a subset of the script
<uberdub> ah ok
<frogonwheels> Repeat question.  I'm having xserver crashes running minecraft (which is java), it seems to be to do with the client not the server though:
<skreech_> uberdub: grep blank /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<frogonwheels> Machine A -> A:0  (ie program running on machine A, and displaying on screen A:0)  crashes A:0.   A->B:0   crashes B:0 ....   B->A:0 doesn't crash and B->B:0 doesn't crash!
<uberdub> k, one sec skreech_
<uberdub> uberdub@HAL3000:~/Documents$  grep blank /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<uberdub> 		. /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank
<frogonwheels> if anybody has an idea whether I should be asking on xorg or java forums.. or minecraft or what!?
<frogonwheels> Tried both OpenJDK and sun Java with same crash
<Nicekiwi> frogonwheels: which version of Minecraft? and what graphics driver are you using?
<skreech_> uberdub: Hmm what's in that file?
<skreech_> frogonwheels: any logs?
<uberdub> Ill check
<skreech_> Mine is using a ATI specific tool to blank the screen
<uberdub> skreech_ its a text file
<skreech_> I'm aware
<frogonwheels> skreech_: I'll pull together a pastebin.
<skreech_> Thansk
<uberdub> this is the text of the file. http://pastebin.com/aKJimUTr
<uberdub> skreech_ any idea?
<skreech_> Well it has the same text as mine. It's running some test for power management scripts and the environment. IT's found you laptop and the environment that it's in. Far as I can tell it shoudl be running a lock script but something is missing that's not doing that.
<skreech_> Course this is on the run that we are doing now. udev is kicking in and locking your screen but I don't know if that's doing any tests or if it's just kicked off by the powerdevil
<uberdub> oh
<uberdub> bbiaf errands.
<uberdub> I get the feeling this is gonna take a while to figure out. I really dont want to run windows, but this is my only computer currently.
<frogonwheels> I got sidetracked,  http://paste.kde.org/501146/  ( tag skreech_  )
<frogonwheels> skreech_: if you can think of any other information that might be useful to aid diagnosis.. let me know.  They're both pretty much up-to-date package-wise
<skreech_> Yeah that's a video card driver breaking
<frogonwheels> skreech_: yes.. but how would that explain that it's not about the server, but about the machine it's running from.
<frogonwheels> skreech_: they're both using the xorg ATI drivers btw.
<skreech_> Same video cards?
<frogonwheels> skreech_: no
<skreech_> Oh that would have been strange then
<frogonwheels> skreech_: But I get minecraft to work  on either of the xservers as long as I run it from machine B
<frogonwheels> skreech_: so if I'm on A, ssh -X into B, and run minecraft, it will quite happily run on screen A:0 without crashing it.
<skreech_> Yeah it's probably calling some effect on one of the cards that the driver just screws up
<frogonwheels> skreech_: and if I'm on B an ssh -X into A, it will crash B:0
<frogonwheels> skreech_: and if I'm on A and run it on A:0 it will crash A:0
<skreech_> well it's an X crash so It's calling something. are you running the same version of minecraft?
<L3top> frogonwheels: lspci -nn | grep 'VGA'
<frogonwheels> skreech_: yep.. same version.  L3top will do that now.but gg soon
<frogonwheels> L3top: Machine A:   01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4250] [1002:9715]
<frogonwheels> L3top:  Machine B:   02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450] [1002:68f9]
<frogonwheels> L3top, skreech_ : i'm figuring it's maybe one of the libraries that is being used on machine A that's different?  Trying to think what affects the GLX commands sent to an Xserver
<skreech_> Well A certainly has a much less capable card
<frogonwheels> skreech_: sure. but remember that running the program on A with screen B:0  still crashes the B:0 xserver
<skreech_> Yep
<skreech_> I'd probably try putting the settings from A on B and see if that will start crashing the B client server
<frogonwheels> skreech_: we're talking a pristine minecraft setup on both
<frogonwheels> skreech_: A:0 is running over HDMI too - but again, B:0 still crashes..
<frogonwheels> unless the settings of A:0 are affecting how it runs on B:0
<skreech_> You could try on #minecraft
<frogonwheels> skreech_: yep. it's hard to know if I should try on #minecraft or #java or  what :|
<skreech_> I'd start from #minecraft
<frogonwheels> skreech_: anyway, thankyou for your time and input, i'll keep plugging away at it.
<frogonwheels> ttfn
<rd1381> hi
<rd1381> can some body help me herfe?
<rd1381> i got an error with this file /usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/dialog-ok.png
<skreech_> what's the error?
<rd1381> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003715 this error exactly
<rd1381> Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/dialog-ok.png'
<zedority> why is there two slashes in part of that filename path?
<rd1381> i dont know
<rd1381> but there they are
<rd1381> and i dont think they are the problem
<zedority> does the file /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/dialog-ok.png actually exist?
<rd1381> yes
<skreech_> colorspace?
<rd1381> ??
<zedority> hm, ok. and is it definitely a png file? like, can you view it using gwenview?
<rd1381> yes
<zedority> is this happening when you're in kde or in any desktop environment?
<rd1381> and lately i get this error for gpodder too
<rd1381> glib.GError: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/gpodder/podcast-3.png'
<zedority> hm, odd
<zedority> what does "file /usr/share/gpodder/podcast-3.png" typed into a terminal return?
<rd1381> /usr/share/gpodder/podcast-3.png: PNG image data, 40 x 40, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced
<rd1381> same as others
<zedority> i really don't know sorry. i thought gtk programs could recognise png files
<rd1381> i got the first error after i upgraded from 11.10
<rd1381> but the gpodder one is new
<skreech_> Is it only gtk progrms taht are having that error?
<skreech_> that
<rd1381> and gpodder one i didnt get till yesterday
<rd1381> the first one got something to do with qtcurve
<rd1381> and oxygen-gtk
<zedority> i had issues with gtk programs (but only in kde) when i upgraded kubuntu to 11.10. I basically just had to make sure i had a valid .gtkrc-2.0 file in my home folder
<rd1381> cause if i change gtk+ style in kde control center to anything other than this 2 i dont get this error
<rd1381> but the gpodder error persists
<Nicekiwi> heyyy I installed the Nvidia driver, now KDE system settings only recognises one of my 2 monitors.. what do i do?
<Nicekiwi> I need dual-screen, seperate X displays at the same res
<jussi> Nicekiwi: actually, just dont crosspost
<jussi> anyway, run the nvidia tool
<Nicekiwi> jussi: i has
<jussi> Nicekiwi: you have what?
<Nicekiwi> jussi: i have tried running the nvidia config
<Nicekiwi> brb
<frogonwheels> e43+-*********************************************************-++++++++++++++++++++++++
<jussi> frogonwheels: cat?
<fasta> Does anyone understand why Virtuoso uses to much CPU?
<fasta> I gave it 1GB of RAM to play with (the maximum configurable) and still it's not happy.
<fasta> so much CPU*
<fasta> The point of an index service is that it indexes everything and then at some point it is done if no changes are made.
<fasta> But this seems to run forever.
<fasta> If everything is implemented correctly, such a service could index everything in 15 minutes starting from an empty database.
<fasta> So, I have the impression it is not implemented correctly and instead is written by a bunch of people who have no clue as to what they are doing.
<Torch> fasta: patches welcome
<uberdub> skreech_  I think its defintely something conflicting with the newer kernel
<uberdub> Chose older version option in grub, and all is well in 12.04 with 2.6.32-41 kernel
<k0s> Русские есть?
<k0s> Есть тут кто нибудь?
<fasta> Torch: is there even some documentation for this stuff available?
<Torch> fasta: no idea, i don't work on this
<uberdub> seems to be related to whichever network management I use.
<fasta> Torch: if it is undocumented, KDE should just drop it.
<fasta> The value of non-working undocumented code is negative.
<uberdub> skreech_ even flash player is working flawlessly now.
<artao> anyone about? i'm wondering if i can use .deb installers under Kubuntu 12.04 ??
<dgutu> +1
<kish> i can't seem to get rid of the packages that were installed along with ubuntu-desktop
<frogonwheels> jussi: in a manner of speaking.  actually the cleaner :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<artao> nm
<salseroo> Hi, i have a prostgres database how can i delete it. i dont have a password. i will restore my postgres database
<Torch> salseroo: dropdb <dbname> should do it from a shell if you have the postgres client tools installed
<Torch> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.0/interactive/manage-ag-dropdb.html
<salseroo> i have done sudo -s
<salseroo> then su postgres
<surfn> hi
<salseroo> then sudo dropdb postgres
<salseroo> he wants a password what i dont have
<surfn> just installing skype on 12.04 - needs 308 dependencies
<surfn> !!!
<PatrickBic> hi
<salseroo> without sudo it works
<PatrickBic> does kubuntu disable (every) power saving function by default? (at installation time)
<PatrickBic> just had a thermal shutdown ( at 105°C)
<surfn> anyone know what the 308 dependencies are?
<surfn> brb
<salseroo> i cant restore the postgres database. i have done this createdb -U lxoffice -W postgres --owner=lxoffice \ --encoding=LATIN9 --template=template1
<surfn> am back
<salseroo> then: psql -U lxoffice postgres < 120608-dump-postgres.sql
<salseroo> he told me: WARNING:  no privileges could be revoked for "public"
<surfn> has anyone else installed the new skype?
<surfn> has everyone gone to bed?
<PatrickBic> surfn, people arent paid to hang around here.. there will be an answer to your question but not immidiately
<surfn> that's cool...
<BluesKaj> surfn, yes , I usually install the static version ...runs better
<surfn> static version?
<surfn> I'm brand new to Kubuntu btw
<surfn> BluesKaj: what's the static version?  Do you have a link?
<sky100> hi
<sky100> BluesKaj,
<surfn> think I might have found why 308 packages needed for Skype... I've just done an update.  let's hope that solves it - don't want to install unity
<BluesKaj> surfn, the static version is on the skype site
<sky100> for the last couple of weeks imn finding that my whenever i see updates available , & i update it .. it shows like "your update is like  couple of weeks old .. pls check for new updates
<sky100> cant fix it ..
<sky100> Apper is not updating
<BluesKaj> sky100, make sure you have all the repositories in the package manager or /etc/apt/sources.list enabled
<sky100> /etc/apt/sources.list << is to be checked in home directory
<sky100> ok , in Root
<BluesKaj> sky100, make sure you have all the repositories in the package manager or /etc/apt/sources.list enabled
<BluesKaj> use the krunner (alt+f2) kdesudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sky100> ok
<BluesKaj> or right click on the desktop and choose 'run command'
<sky100> i used the 1st one as suggested by u
<sky100> alt+f2
<sky100> it pops up a  documents , BluesKaj
<kavurt> hi, my webcam doesn't work. i installed libpt-1.1.10... after reboot it worked for one second, then disappeared. any ideas?
<sky100> with a detailed info like "# deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120423)]/ precise main restricted
<BluesKaj> !repositories | sky100
<ubottu> sky100: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<surfn> what's the best launcher to use with KDE?  I had been using gnome-do's launcher panel
<BluesKaj> surfn, look in the plasma panel search for quicklaunch
<darthanubis> kmail is showing two local folders, one is gray  though. I can't seem to purge the gray local folder
<skreech_> yeah I get the same in Kmail I just close it and ignore it
<viktor> hi
<viktor> its possible use cd image on play on linux?
<suiyu> can i upgroup kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04?
<dougl> how do I install a ????.deb file - err... or can I?
<bazhang> dougl, what deb , from where
<dougl> bazhang, from http://sourceforge.net/projects/gapcmon/
<bazhang> dougl, whats it do
<bazhang> !find gapcmon
<ubottu> Package/file gapcmon does not exist in precise
<dougl> bazhang, frontend for apcupsd
<dougl> and acpaccess too I think
<bazhang> gkrellmapcupsd  dougl like that ?
<dougl> bazhang, muon says that is processor monitor for cpu = not the case?
<bazhang> !info gkrellmapcupsd
<ubottu> gkrellmapcupsd (source: gkrellmapcupsd): gkrellm plugin displaying the current processor speed. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.02 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<dougl> bazhang, do you know what command starts it? I am gonna install it and check it out
<dougl> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3 (precise), package size 763 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<dougl> bazhang, you still here? => thanks for your help :)
<bazhang> dougl, was that it?
<dougl> trying to track down the source of a seg fault when enabling that plugin... is/was something to watch ups status anyway
<dougl> I am new to the UPS thing so just learning what to do to tweak it out
<bazhang> ok
<dougl> but learned something about the gkrellm system monitor so I thought I'd thank you for pointing me in that direction as I had already dismissed it as a cpu monitor...
<dougl> did not realize it was a system monitoring suite
<bazhang> ok nice
<cancer> L3top: hey :)
<cancer> I have finally installed Nvidia Quadro FX 1000 Drivers and they are working fine but getting resolution reset problem. Nvidia X server settings in Startup Application has this command (h -c '/usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only') and when ever i reboot machine it turns back to old resolution settings.
<Riddell> stable and unstable updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.4  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.90
<newmesis> h
<dougl> how many different clock options are there for kubuntu?
<bazhang> apt-cache search clock should show some
 * skreech_ is so tempted to get the unstable
<dougl> bazhang, thanks
<cancer> Hi, i have installed Nvidia Quadro Fx 1000 drivers and facing issue. resolution reset when i restart machine? any solution
<dougl> how do I enable services... sshd apcupsd so they are running on reboot?
<dougl> cancer, can you 'sudo nvidia-settings', config settings and write setting to x config?
<cancer> dougl: i already did that.
<cancer> but same
<BluesKaj> cancer, how did you install the drivers ?
<dougl> hmmm and you had permissions and everything for the X config?
<cancer> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173, i can change resolution from nvidia settings and even saved many time. but same. it get reset when reboot the machine. | dougl: yes
<dougl> hmmm
<cancer> Even tried this http://paste.kde.org/501542/
<dougl> I had funky issues with nvidia with 12.04...
<BluesKaj> cancer, when you install a graphics driver you have to stop kdm first , otherwise the driver won't install . The best way for you wouldn be to open kmenu >applications>system>additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and let then installer do the work for you . Trying to install from the terminal with X/kdm running won't work
<cancer> dougl: i followed these steps to install them. followed till last. http://paste.kde.org/501548/
<cancer> BluesKaj: drivers are working fine. just resolution reset. they are saving configurations but resolution reset when i reboot machine. that is all i'm having issue with.
<BluesKaj> cancer , open a terminal and do,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia , to see which driver you have installed , just to make sure
<cancer> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/501554/
<cancer> BluesKaj: what does it says?
<BluesKaj> cancer, why did you install the 173 driver when you have the nvidia-current driver available , which is 3 generations newer and probly recommended
<cancer> BluesKaj: sorry, but i don't want to do more experiments on driver thing, they always mess. now i finally got 173 and working fine. except only the issue i'm facing. i have even tried other driver.
<BluesKaj> ok cancer ,can well you'll continue to have graphics problems if you don't follow the rules of installing the drivers properly ..but that's your call
<cancer> BluesKaj: thanks :)
 * BluesKaj suspects there's been some bad graphics install advice here, ppl try to be helpful , but don't realize the consequences sometimes
<aron> arona
<cancer> BluesKaj: it worked, i saved resolution from > preferences > monitor and applied. now nvidia have it's resolution which i saved.
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> BBL ..BBQ time
<cancer> sure :) thanks
<uberdub> skreech_ you around?
<skreech_> Yes
<merlin1991> hey guys, I don't know how I did it, but I've got ridiculously huge icons in my task swticher atm (atl + tab) how can I change that back?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: does it happen after re login?
<merlin1991> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: goto system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: in that goto desktop effects
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: wait
<merlin1991> ...
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: in desktop effects goto all effects
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: click the settings button beside the cover switch
<merlin1991> hm whatever I do to the zoom there has no effect
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: then you must be using the box switch effect
<merlin1991> hm no influence aswell
<uberdub> skreech_ : figured it out. its the kernel
<uberdub> running a 2.6 kernel under 12.04 all is well now. seemed to be my network manager that caused it. I found a log that network manager was freezing. uninstalled NM, and installed wicd, and defaulted to the 2.6 kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: my task switch shows at a size of 200X200 approx
<merlin1991> hm I'm not so worried about the switch itself, but the distinct icons for each open window, they are so huge that I only get 4 of them before i starts to scroll horizontally on a 1440x900 screen
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: use my nick when talking to me so that i will be alerted
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: any suggestions though?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: press first letter of my nick and then tab to complete
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: can you paste the screen cap
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: eh, key for screencap in kde? never had to use it yet :D
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: printscreen
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: it must be beside beside pause/break on top right on a normal keyboard
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: ofc alt+tab + printscreen does not work :/
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: oh you are talking about the alt+tab icons
<merlin1991> yep
<merlin1991> "in my task swticher atm (atl + tab)"
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: ya cannot take a scrren cap
<merlin1991> lemme use trick17
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: what happens when you disable box switch in desktop effects?
<merlin1991> nothing
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: http://imagebin.org/216705
<merlin1991> trick 17 finally worked :)
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: did you modify any icon size settings?
<merlin1991> I don't remember doing so on purpose
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: ok check the icon sizes
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: where?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: system settings -> application appearance -> icons-> advanced tab
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: for me the icons in all the case does not exceed 48
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: they don't even exceed 32 here
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: you mean all?
<merlin1991> I mean all of them
<merlin1991> I bet there is some keyboard key for near sighted mode ore somehting similar
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: do you have the guest account enabled?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: did you try a restart?
<merlin1991> I had the problem since about 5 restarts, only decided now to go and tackle it
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd:  ^
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: got to the folder .kde/share/config/
<merlin1991> and?
<merlin1991> rm -rf * ? ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: rename the file kwinrc to someother and try a restart
<merlin1991> on my way
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: done?
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: yep, now I have the original full windows at a time taskswitch
<merlin1991> I'd like to go back to a long bar of icons :)
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: disable cover switch in desktop effects
<merlin1991> hm the icons are again quite big
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: in box switc?
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<merlin1991> I get a total of 4 preview windows inside the box
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: wait, something is not right
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: thats the one you should be getting
<merlin1991> ah well :D
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: the previews, not just the icons
<merlin1991> yep I get 4 previews in a horizontal line
<merlin1991> is it possibly to reduce it to icons and get even more?
<merlin1991> because I usually have about 12 windows :D
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: maybe not
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: does this really bother you?
<merlin1991> yeah
<merlin1991> I'm used to a workflow where I rapidly swap between at least 6 windows
<merlin1991> so having only 4 in the preview kinda limits me :D
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: no idea how to do that
<merlin1991> I remember having it properly at one point, but that could have been before the update
<merlin1991> by the way did you ever hear of getting a dl failed notic for some flash install late trigger on each boot?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: no such notice for me
<merlin1991> keep getting them :/
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: know i think i get the problem in your system
<merlin1991> never update to the next release? :D
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: you do not end the session and start with a fresh session everytime right?
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: use tab to complete my nick
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: srly, there's no activity whatsoever in the chan :D
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: yeah most of the time I get parts of my last session back
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: all in sleep()
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: can you start with the fresh session when you login and end the current session while you logout?
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: goto system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: goto startup and shutdown
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: then session management
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: in the default leave option select end current session
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: in on login session select start with an empty session
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: select current session was already there, only login still was on restore session
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991:you are mistaken , i said end current session
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: oops sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: ok now try logout and login, during login, in the login dialogbox, select new session in the session optins
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is kde 4.9 beta available for testing?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.90
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: wow thats beta 2 right?
<yofel> it is
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is the kmix issue fixed?
<yofel> which kmix issue?
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: http://imagebin.org/216716
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: that's my reaccuring flash error
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "kmix keeps on crashing after multiple volume changes"
<yofel> oh, that one. Can't say as I was never using the buggy part of the code myself
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: veromix?
<yofel> no, kmix - but I almost never touch my volume so it never crashed for me
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: what happens when you press the button
<merlin1991> nothing
<merlin1991> ah well term comes up
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: :)
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: nothing except for a term
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: is autoupdate on?
<merlin1991> not that I know of
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: I ususally get a notice about new packages and then run the updater
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: i dont know how to disable this
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: there might be an autostart entry
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: the proper way is to down the package and install it
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd:  I did that, didn't help
<merlin1991> phoenix_firebrd: a reboot later the msg was back
<phoenix_firebrd> merlin1991: try to purge and reinstall flashplugin-installer
#kubuntu 2012-06-17
<Nicekiwi> how do i setup GRUB graphically in kubuntu 12.04?
<genii-around> !info kde-config-grub2
<ubottu> kde-config-grub2 (source: kcm-grub2): Configuration module for the GRUB2 bootloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 148 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: dosnt Kubuntu use Grub not Grub2 though?
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: does it still work for grub?
<genii-around> Nicekiwi: No. Grub2 since Lucid or Maverick
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: oh, ok :)
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> np
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: that dosnt actually let me edit the grub list though :/
<genii-around> Nicekiwi: I don't use it, don't know. I usually just CLI with nano, etc.  For GUI editing, just use kdesudo kate or so
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: there is the list? nano is my friend :0
<Nicekiwi> :)
<genii-around> No menu.lst in grub2
<genii-around> There is /etc/default/grub
<genii-around> And then you do update-grub
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: ahh kk thnkx
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: :/ theres no list there.. how do i edit the list?
<genii-around> Nicekiwi: There is not any longer a list. Do you need to make some custom entry for a partition or OS that grub isn't seeing?
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: yes and remove ones which no longer exist
<genii-around> Nicekiwi: When you remove an old kernel with muon or whatever way, grub automatically runs and removes it
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: 0_o.. thats no an OS though..
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: nvm :P update-grub seems to have fixed it all ha ha
<genii-around> Nicekiwi: If you have to add some custom OS that grub doesn't lnow about yet, like maybe MeeGo or Android-x86 or whatever.. you make a custom entry in etc/grub.d/40_custom and do agin update-grub
<Nicekiwi> genii-around: :)
<nery> #javyner
<lokuninq> hello
<chape001> ho
<chape001> hi
<chape001> hola
<Tiktalik> hey
<Linkmaster> how can you manually change the fan speed on a netbook/laptop computer?
<Linkmaster> I'm looking to put it at 100%, since my computer won't cool down for some reason
<Linkmaster> how can you manually change the fan speed on a netbook/laptop computer?
<Linkmaster> I'm looking to put it at 100%, since my computer won't cool down for some reason
<Tiktalik> what do I need to do to install kde
<Tiktalik> on ubuntu minimal
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' should do the trick I believe
<Tiktalik> sa/join #shakesoda
<Tiktalik> derp
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: Erm, I mean what do I need for a more minimal install with less bullshit
<Tiktalik> and how do I set it up
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: theres a 'lowfat' kubutu settings out there
<Linkmaster> its in the repo's
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: I mean how do I install kde without useless stuff to save space
<JuJuBee> Need help, my computer seems to be in a reboot loop.  Using 11.10
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: storage hasn't been a problem for me, so I've never really thought of that..
<Tiktalik> JuJuBee: try restarting :P
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: It's not storage, it's internet speed
<JuJuBee> Tiktalik: useless suggestions are just that...
<Tiktalik> JuJuBee: yeah yeah...
<JuJuBee> I really do not want to re-install everything again.  This same thing happened in April.
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: you can always manually install...I'm not sure really
<Tiktalik> JuJuBee: maybe try ubuntu if it's not a kubuntu specific problem
<Linkmaster> JuJuBee: does this happen only with 11.10?
<JuJuBee> I am not sure if in April  I was using 11.10 or 11.04
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: How do I start it once I get it installinated
<JuJuBee> I think 11.04
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: you'd select in the login screen, there should be a 'menu' option, and in it, you select the desktop you want
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: I assume kde installs a login screen?
<JuJuBee> Tiktalik: I tried logging into Gnome and the same thing happened...
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: I'm not entirely sure. I always install kubuntu directly, cross-desktop installs are not my strength
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: I tried, but kubuntu installer didn't like me :(
<Tiktalik> so I just ended up with this minimal install
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: hm..thats odd
<Tiktalik> i used the alternate cd
<Linkmaster> is storage space/system requirements not a problem?
<Linkmaster> Tiktalik: here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Tiktalik> Linkmaster: alrighty
<JuJuBee> Linkmaster: on booting 11.10, caplocks blinks 2 long blinks followed by 20+ short ones then reboots, but only after I try to login.  It will sit at the login screen for long time with no problem, never re-booted there
<Linkmaster> complete rebooting, or just throwing you back to login? JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Linkmaster: complete reboot
<Linkmaster> hmm...
<Linkmaster> you use kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> google suggets this is a kernel panic...
<JuJuBee> yes
<Linkmaster> first, make sure that /home is indeed yours
<JuJuBee> I can log into ctrl-alt-f1 fine and so stuff for a while
<Linkmaster> so, if you're the only user, chown /home you
<Linkmaster> oh, odd..
<JuJuBee> Linkmaster: this seems related to GUI
<Linkmaster> indeed
<Linkmaster> try chown'ing /home to you anyhow, it might(?) help. I'm not sure where to look w/o an error message of sorts
<JuJuBee> Linkmaster: at the end of dmesg I see [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged... but where?
<Your_Dog> How do you reset the notification manager where the notification messages are displayed on the taskbar instead of this
<Your_Dog> http://i.imgur.com/0VICV.jpg
<JuJuBee> I just downloaded adn burned 12.04 and verified disc and md5.  When I boot from live CD, i get (initramfs) and no kubuntu....?
<Your_Dog> Your_Dog
<Solifugus> So.. how does one install nvidia drivers on kubuntu?
<Solifugus> probably a common question but one not readily solved via Google.. nor is it made appearant on the kubuntu desktop..
<Solifugus> nobody loves me
<viktor> hi
<viktor> hola¿
<viktor> hola?
<viktor> alguien en español puede ayudarme?
<Smurphy> Sorry - I understand more or less spanish, but can't write it ...
<viktor> me aparece al querer instalar torrent 3 desde la lista de winetricks:  wine cmd.ese /c echo %programfiles% returned unexpanded string %programfiles% ... can be caused a corrupt wineprefix, an old wine or by not owning / home/xxxx/.local/share/wineprefixes/utorrent3
<viktor> what is this problem?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> viktor: Why do you want to install the torrent client under wine ? Linux clients do exist. If not - upgrade you wine installation.
<sky100> hi BluesKaj
<sky100> i was trying to convert some video files using handbrake , to make playable in my mobile device u
<sky100> in windows xp , i was using handbrake to convert the same & it was prfect .. but in kubuntu its just stuck
<sky100> my mobile device says "unsupported file type
<sky100> Am I missing any codecs which needs to be installed in linux for video conversions?
<BluesKaj> sky100, I don't much about handbrake . I used the terminal with ffmpeg to convert
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> hmm
<genii-around> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 66 kB
<genii-around> Yes, ffmpeg rocks
<sky100> can u help me to get ffmpeg , BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> weird that it would need the info prefix
<sky100> hi genii-around
<genii-around> Hello sky100
<sky100> hi
<sky100> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ? BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> yes , but I thin you already ahve it
<BluesKaj> have
<sky100> ok
<genii-around> There is also an OK gui frontend , winff
<sky100> loading libav-dvg from apper , BluesKaj
<sky100> could it be a reason that missing codecs interrupted in burning DVD-R in k3b which I tried sevaral times , BluesKaj ?
<sky100> i have ffmpeg .. now how to use it to convert videos , BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sky100, http://www.wikihow.com/Use-FFmpeg
<sky100> ok
<sky100> in the fiels input file option , i need to mention the full file which i want to convert .. ? Blukaj?
<sky100> field*
<fasta> Does anyone know how to get recorditnow to work?
<fasta> Cannot load Recorder .
<fasta> That's what it says.
<fasta> I don't get how people come up with such bad error messages, though.
<fasta> What is it even supposed to mean?
<fasta> The purpose of the program is to record.
<fasta> So, if it then says 'cannot load recorder', it's like it cannot load the code to record it.
<fasta> But if that's even a failure more, just statically compile it, I don't care.
<fasta> mode*
<SebastianG> fasta: did you try to open it from the terminal?
<fasta> SebastianG: yes
<SebastianG> fasta: okay, its a bad message, i agree ;)
<fasta> I don't quite get why Ubuntu ships broken stuff.
<fasta> I mean: I have all the dependencies installed.
<fasta> Why can't they automate a recording to see that the basics work before release?
<SebastianG> I don't think they package broken stuff.
<fasta> SebastianG: so, then what's wrong?
<SebastianG> I think it worked for the testers, probably its just a driver issue or something?
<fasta> SebastianG: just a driver issue?
<fasta> SebastianG: everything on my system works.
<fasta> SebastianG: I can record with other software.
<fasta> SebastianG: no, it's just EPIC FAILURE.
<fasta> I am not sure how you can possibly say it's 'just a driver issue'.
<fasta> SebastianG: anyway, is there anything you can say that can be of use?
<fasta> SebastianG: or did you just want to say 'it's just a driver issue' to look interesting?
<genii-around> fasta: Please do not get abusive to the helpers
<SebastianG> fasta: annoyed, huh?
<fasta> SebastianG: of the last 10 people I talked to on IRC about various topics, 9 were morons.
<genii-around> fasta: Does it say anything more in the terminal than just the "Cannot load Recorder" when you try to run it from there?
<fasta> SebastianG: I am a bit disappointed in humanity, yes.
<fasta> genii-around: only some 'application may misbehave'-message.
<SebastianG> fasta: Sounds like Julian Assange ;)
<fasta> SebastianG: Julian Assange would be welcome to talk to me.
<fasta> I don't know for how long, though.
<sky100> cant really follow the commands .. Bluekaj .. to use ffmpeg ...
<sky100> :(
<fasta> I think I will just dig up the source and see whether there is an easy fix.
<genii-around> sky100: You may find the examples here good to look at: http://rodrigopolo.com/ffmpeg/cheats.html
<genii-around> fasta: If you can pastebin the exact terminal output, it may be helpful
<sky100> ty genii-around
<SebastianG> fasta: let me now if its a driver issue :P
<genii-around> sky100: You're welcome.
<fasta> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/501872/
<fasta> genii-around: I already said it was worthless.
<fasta> genii-around: lots of applications come with those messages.
<genii-around> fasta: Yes, it's pretty unenlightening for sure.
<fasta> genii-around: so, I would also be interested in getting rid of those messages.
<sky100> i simply want to convert a downloaded you tube file to an .mp4 file to make it playable in my mobile device.... genii-around
<genii-around> sky100: Is your mobile device an ipod?
<sky100> no
<sky100> its SAMSUNG WAVE
<BluesKaj> don't mobile devices play flash/flv
<sky100> hopefully this will not not
<sky100> not*
<genii-around> work, afk
<sky100> will play .mp4, 3gp etc
<sky100> ok , genii-around
<worldlinux> saludos a todos
<L3top> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> sky100,  in the terminal ,  ffmpeg -i "filename.flv" -vcodec copy -acodec copy "filename.mp4" or check this ,  http://stream-recorder.com/forum/convert-flv-mp4-losslessly-ffmpeg-windows-linux-t7137.html?s=a857041f417ba775be0b526ebbb7ca4d&amp;
<sky100> ty BluesKaj
<genii-around> fasta: Hm. Did you hit the record button and then the window disapeared?
<fasta> genii-around: no, just hit the record button.
<BluesKaj> sky100, do some reading about ffmpeg ..it's a very handy app for video and audio conversions
<fasta> genii-around: no windows disappeared.
<sky100> ok .. BluesKaj
<sky100> ty so much
<genii-around> fasta: Did you check the default spot it puts the videos? /home/your-username/Videos
<fasta> genii-around: you didn't listen to all the information I provided.
<fasta> genii-around: please do that first before responding or don't respond at all.
<BluesKaj> fasta, your attitude leaves a lot to be desired. Do you reaally think ppl are going to help you with that tone .
<fasta> BluesKaj: I think other people also want high-quality support.
<fasta> BluesKaj: I am just the anti-spam bot.
<BluesKaj> the ignore button is very easily invoked
<ikonia> fasta: what is your issue ?
<BluesKaj> fasta , you 're being a jerk fasta
<ikonia> BluesKaj: easy there
<fasta> ikonia: if you wanted to help, you would have already read the backlog.
<ikonia> fasta: I don't have a large buffer,
<BluesKaj> ikonia, yeah , you tell him then
<fasta> ikonia: the only reason you are here is to kick me out.
<sky100> only confusion was where to put the file name of the video i want to convert to .mp4 ... BluesKaj
<genii-around> fasta: He arrived after you described your issue.
<sky100> my mobile supports upto 320x240 resolution
<sky100> not higher than that
<BluesKaj> sky100,  you have to specify the path , otherwise it will be place in /home/yourusername
<sky100> im giving u an example .. BluesKaj  .. just a minute
<BluesKaj> sky100, you use the example , not me :)
<reliability> hi
<reliability> What is the simplest way how to create an encrypted filesystem on kubuntu?
<sky100> may I PM u BluesKaj  ..
<BluesKaj> sky100, no , I'm also busy with other things ..suggest you do some research and find example commands to convert
<sky100> ok , np
<BluesKaj> sky100, besides , I know nothing about mobile devices ..
<sky100> its ok .. its not catually for mobile devices only..... i wanted to know about the video conversions using ffmpeg as u said ..
<BluesKaj> genii-around, also suggested winff, which has a gui to help you convert , that's also worth looking into
<BluesKaj> sky100,^
<sky100> BluesKaj, : i just downloaded file from you tube namely " The Bodyguard Ending.mp4"  ..res=480x360 , how to convert it to an 320x240 resolution ?
<sky100> using ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> sky100, here's a great tutorial for ffmpeg http://www.mygnulinux.com/?p=56
<sky100> ok , ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sky100, and this one too, http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs
<sky100> ok
<ranjan> hi all , i installed kubuntu 12.04 on my machine and now i cant see the grub prompt and boot screen, its showing input not supported.
<BluesKaj> ranjan, can you get to a tty prompt , ctl+alt+f1 or f2
<ranjan> BluesKaj, no, when i switch to tty the same problem is there
<ranjan> BluesKaj, i think some screen resolution issue
<BluesKaj> perhaps no modeset
<ranjan> ranjan, somewhere kubuntu is setting to a higher screenresolution than what the monitor can accept
<ranjan> BluesKaj, but i cant access the grub prompt even to pass no modeset
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> ranjan, have you tried holding the left shift key down right after the bios scrn during boot
<ranjan> BluesKaj, no, what will happen if i do that?
<BluesKaj> grub should appear
<BluesKaj> then you can set your resolution by editing with the e key
<BluesKaj> ranjan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<rly> All of my audio devices are greyed out under Multimedia.
<rly> How can I get working audio again?
<rly> I didn't change any settings.
<rly> It only uses the dummy output now and I have vlc/gstreamer backend installed.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio installed ?
<rly> BluesKaj: yes, like I said, I didn't change anything.
<BluesKaj> updated/upgraded?
<rly> BluesKaj: I also don't understand the GUI in that it is greyed out.
<rly> BluesKaj: what does that mean?
<rly> BluesKaj: no
<rly> BluesKaj: alsamixer shows the correct devices.
<BluesKaj> rly, then do so and make sure you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rly> BluesKaj: I have an up to date system.
<rly> BluesKaj: I just didn't just upgrade.
<BluesKaj> then it's not up to date
<BluesKaj> upating only updates the repos packages , it doesn't upgrade your system
<Frogec> help needed!
<BluesKaj> !ask | Frogec
<ubottu> Frogec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Frogec> i have a few problems with display since i`ve been upgraded 11.10 to 12.04 LTS
<Frogec> i don`t see all on my display
<Frogec> anybody with the same problem?
<rly> BluesKaj: of course I applied the updates.
<rly> BluesKaj: this is English, not apt-get.
<rly> BluesKaj: also, you also imply that in all previous versions of KDE it is perfectly normal for sound devices to become non-functional.
<BluesKaj> oh do I ?..didn't mean to mislead you , but it depends on your hardware and what drivers are installed etc ..a lot of setups work the first time after an install
<rly> BluesKaj: I told you that it has been working before.
<rly> BluesKaj: In fact, I would expect that reboot would 'fix' the problem.
<BluesKaj> rly ok, i have to ask, if you're offended by my qestions that's too bad , but have to know what'd been done and what hasn't
<rly> BluesKaj: nothing has been done.
<rly> BluesKaj: one moment it works, the other one it doesn't.
<rly> I will just reboot, but I cannot continue to keep doing that.
<rly> I don't understand why the GUI cannot just display in clear language what it thinks the state of the world is.
<BluesKaj> kmix ?
<rly> BluesKaj: I enabled speech-dispatcher, but that was at boot.
<rly> BluesKaj: after that I had still heard some sound.
<rly> BluesKaj: kmix only shows the dummy device.
<BluesKaj> rly, what does aplay -l show
<rly> BluesKaj: correct output.
<rly> BluesKaj: i.e. the device I want it to use, is listed first.
<rly> How can KDE take a working system (alsa) and then turn it into something which doesn't work?
<BluesKaj> does this match card 0 ? , cat /proc/asound/modules
<rly> Yes
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output please
<BluesKaj> heh, guess he thiks he knows , but just wants to complain...getting our share of ppl with "attitude"
<Frogec> i would like to complain to somebody who wants to listen
<Frogec> just can fix this problem with 12.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> what graphics Frogec , and describe your resolution ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he's well known
<BluesKaj> ikonia, the r-l-y?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> very
<BluesKaj> ok
<ikonia> BluesKaj: your assement is correct
<wolf_raven> hi i have a problem with install, why is it a system reboot after every insall i make it seems? did install chromium and the system said a  system reboot is needed to complete the update process?
<wolf_raven> it has done that 2-3 times now...
<BluesKaj> wolf_raven, not sure but chromium brings along a lot of other files which may need a reboot for prper installatiom . What other app installs require a reboot ?
<wolf_raven> apturl also...
<wolf_raven> i was trying chromium because  http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/  doesnt work with Kubuntu and Firefox  but chromium should work with playdeb
<Frogec> resolution 1280x960 (4:3)
<BluesKaj> Frogec, is that what are you trying for or that's what you have now ?
<Frogec> thats now
 * BluesKaj is tired of pulling hen's teeth
<BluesKaj> taking a break ..bbl
 * IdleOne runs up and hugs the new Kubuntu council member jussi 
<IdleOne> :-D
<Frogec> problem solved, just have to change resolution to 1152:864
<gkiagia> hi, does anybody know what's wrong with the ppa ftp service?
<BluesKaj> gkiagia, ppa ftp ? normally on adds the ppa to the sources.list with add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa
<gkiagia> BluesKaj: no, I'm trying to upload packages to my ppa, but the ftp service doesn't respond
<gkiagia> it makes a tcp connection and then hangs forever
 * gkiagia is not sure where is the best place to ask about this
<jussi> gkiagia: #launchpad
<gkiagia> thanks
<tony_> hey guys
<tony_> is somebodz from germany here ?
<tony_> i need help
<ikonia> tony_: #ubuntu-de has german people in it
<tony_> how can i join ubuntu-de?
<Tiktalik> wooooot
<Tiktalik> i got kde
<rly> BluesKaj: I fixed the problem; it had nothing to do with KDE, but it is a huge mistake and bug which has been open for about 4 years (!) or so.
<rly> Some "developer" "fixed" the package in question. It's really retarded.
<rly> Ubuntu would be better off without such "developers".
<gabraff> what do i do to install back muon?
<Joit> gabraff: sudo  apt-get install muon at the konsole?
<BluesKaj> gabraff, sudo apt-get install muon , in the konsole
<Joit> 2 nuts same idea :D
<BluesKaj> hey Joit , I have to change the nick colours , yours blends in with the notification text
<Joit> BluesKaj:  strange i didnt set any colors so far
<BluesKaj> well jolt , quassel isn't as colour configurable as I'd like , so I stay with good ol' konverstaion
<Peace-> konversation +10
<Joit> at last you can configure the colors from normal conversation or events
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yup :)
<Joit> lol. darn, wrong button
<BluesKaj> I'm also not fan of sidebars
<gabraff> i cannot enter in the window manager settings, to change my window behaviour, why? everytime it's crashes.
<solifugus> anyone have a link to working instructions on getting nvidia drivers to work?
<Vabi> hello, does anyone know if the xserver would be repaired? I have a mouse problem on my mind, these one when in fullscreen apps you cant use mouse wheel while moving mouse
<Vabi> solifugus, notebook?
<solifugus> instructions I followed broke at: jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<solifugus> Vabi, yes... ASUS notebook
<Vabi> optimus one?
<Vabi> Do you have two graphic cards?
<solifugus> nothing says optimus...   no.. one graphic card
<Vabi> for sure? which model do you have?
<solifugus> i don't know..sys Mode: A738 on the buttom
<solifugus> brand new
<solifugus> jockey-text command says it cannot find the xorg:nvidia_current driver... suggests using --list... which i tried and that gives:
<solifugus> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<Vabi> norway?
<solifugus> U.S.
<solifugus> nvidia geforce 610M 1GB
<solifugus> installing build-essential.. then will try again with nvidia-current.. maybe it broke because I never installed build-essential
<solifugus> instructions I followed didn't mention that..
<Vabi> it should work without any terminal commands
<solifugus> how?  does kubuntu have a graphic tool for installing nvidia drivers in some hidden place?
<Vabi> have you tried the additional drivers program?
<solifugus> don't know about that...
<Vabi> programs/system/additional drivers
<Vabi> i'm not sure about the translation cause i'm using polish kubuntu
<solifugus> You are in Poland?
<Vabi> Yes
<solifugus> I will be in Krakow on the 15th of July... first time to poland ever..
<Vabi> Nice :D, my father comes from cracov
<solifugus> I am going to attend a wedding.. after that, Prague..
<Vabi> czech republic, really nice country too.
<Vabi> and Prague is really beautiful
<solifugus> hoping to show my daughter the castles..
<Vabi> wawel is huge, but czech castles are like from some tale
<Vabi> small, nice and charming
<Vabi> i'm living near both, Krakow and czech republic
<solifugus> nice..  I went to Applications/system/additional drivers...  it just tells me there are currently no proprietary drivers in use on this system..
<solifugus> I have to do now.. will try again later..
<BarkingFish> Hi guys, quick bit of help needed. I've downloaded a .deb of AVG for Linux, and QAPT won't open to install it. Do I have to add it from a command line?
<solifugus> Thanks for the encouragement on czech republic.. i hope poland is nice too
<Vabi> cracov is really open for the foreign guests
<lordievader> Good evening
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader and how are you ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'm doing fine thanks :)
<Linkmaster> http://paste.kde.org/502184/ this is what I mean by really high temp, and low fan rate. I need to somehow increase my fan RPM so that it can cool my laptop down
<Linkmaster> Unit193: http://paste.kde.org/502184/
<phiscribe> im trying to find a program in repository, can't remeber the name, it is a utility to take and image that is a bunch of images (for example a scan of several small photo's) and split them into individual photo's, anyone know the name of such a utility?
<Tiktalik> how do I make my taskbar work like windows 7
<DarthFrog> Tiktalik:  You have to be at least an ichthyostegan to do that.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<SebastianG> DarthFrog: Install Windows 7
<SebastianG> Sorry, im talking to Tiktalik
<Tiktalik> DarthFrog: tomot
<SebastianG> Tiktalik: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<SebastianG> Tiktalik: Something like that?
<Tiktalik> SebastianG: kinda, moment
<Tiktalik> i remember a different thing that worked like that, I'll track down the person who linked it to me
<Tiktalik> I want to install http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<Tiktalik> how do i switch to zsh
#kubuntu 2013-06-10
<tim-tams> anyone here?
<ahoneybun> tim-tams: yes?
<tim-tams> I'm in desperate need of help with Broadcom drivers, I've been trying for WEEKS to get my wifi working...
<tim-tams> I've followed every single tutorial online and nothing works
<tim-tams> so I figured I should talk to someone personally
<ahoneybun> run the command lspci
<tim-tams> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<tim-tams> ?
<ahoneybun> looking
<tim-tams> ok thanks
<ahoneybun> tim-tams: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<tim-tams> I believe I've already done this, but I'll just go with it so I can tell you exactly what happens
<tim-tams> it told me to use the lpphy version, so I'm installing that
<tim-tams> rebooting, I'll be back
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I see that
<ahoneybun> lp-phy
<FloodBotK1> ahoneybun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim-tams> yes
<tim-tams> it just installed, do I need to reboot?
<ahoneybun> reboot then see if it works with this command sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<tim-tams> ok
<ahoneybun> I'll be here
<tim-tams> no dice
<tim-tams> ifconfig still doesn't show wlan
<Infester> Any recommendations for things to try doing on ubuntu?
<tim-tams> ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Infester: what? task?>
<ahoneybun> tasks?
<ahoneybun> tim-tams: yes
<Infester> Curing boredom
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<tim-tams> i founf b43 in a blacklist file from bcmwl, I'm trying to uninstall that and remove blacklist
<tim-tams> I tried that command and nothing happened
<ahoneybun> no output?
<tim-tams> nothing at all
<tim-tams> from that command
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> sudo modprobe wl
<ahoneybun> ?
<tim-tams> same thing, no output at all
<tim-tams> would a blacklist make that happen? because I think I got rid of the blacklist and I can reboot and try again
<ahoneybun> yea always reboot after you try something to know it that fixed it
<ahoneybun> welll for this
<tim-tams> would it be bad to delete all my blacklists in /etc/modprobe.d?
<tim-tams> because i found blacklists for wl and some for b43 and i think basically all the drivers I tried are blocking each other
<tim-tams> ahoneybun, thoughts?
<ahoneybun> maybe not sure
<ahoneybun> weird that it would do that
<tim-tams> what command do I use in the terminal to delete a file?
<tim-tams> I have an idea
<ahoneybun> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/846
<ahoneybun> try this first
<tim-tams> ahoneybun, still nothing...
<ahoneybun> oh
<tim-tams> all I have is eth0 and lo
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> ifconfig?
<tim-tams> I deleted the blacklists that were blocking b43 and wl, and the only driver I have installed right now is b43 lpphy, but still no wifi
<tim-tams> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:1b:d4:3e
<tim-tams>           inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<tim-tams>           inet6 addr: fe80::223:aeff:fe1b:d43e/64 Scope:Link
<tim-tams>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<tim-tams>           RX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBotK1> tim-tams: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim-tams>           TX packets:147 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<tim-tams> thoughts?
<ahoneybun> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/846
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17112
<tim-tams> I did that
<tim-tams> oh
<tim-tams> oh
<tim-tams> daniel@daniel-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo echo options b43 pio=1 qos=0 >> /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf
<tim-tams> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/local.conf: Permission denied
<tim-tams> denied? why?
<ahoneybun> cd -a /etc/modprobe.d
<ahoneybun> no
<ahoneybun> ls -a
<tim-tams> then what?
<ahoneybun> it will list the permission for that folder
<ahoneybun> the files in it
<tim-tams> it listed quite a bit
<ahoneybun> wait
<tim-tams> ok
<ahoneybun> their is a command for listing permissions
<ahoneybun> there
<tim-tams> I'm confused
<ahoneybun> the file has a different permission mayb
<ahoneybun> e
<ahoneybun> I wonder if you should use the su command
<tim-tams> what file?
<ahoneybun> to be root
<ahoneybun> local.conf is a file
<tim-tams> it won't authenticate me
<ahoneybun> oh
<tim-tams> which is wierd, because my password works when I use sudo
<ahoneybun> sudo is a command to use root power
<tim-tams> right
<ahoneybun> su is to become root
<tim-tams> isn't that what I want?
<tim-tams> why does one work but not the other?
<ahoneybun> different permissions (I think)
<tim-tams> hmm
<tim-tams> so what do I do?
<tim-tams> this is so darn annoying, I've been working on it for ages
<ahoneybun> looking
<tim-tams> thanks
<ahoneybun> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/218
<ahoneybun> do not add the lines debian testing
<Ludlow> Hello anyone alive?
<tim-tams> it won't let me su, how do I get the right password for that?
<Ludlow> anyone know where the default kde icons are located ?
<ahoneybun> tim-tams: not sure tbh
<tim-tams> ok
<ahoneybun> Ludlow: where it is in the Kubuntu install?
<Ludlow> yes
<Ludlow> I'm trying to find the default icon for the file menu but cant find it
<tim-tams> it said something like this: bad luck, the kernel headers were not found and you did not list any alternates
<tim-tams> I couldn't copy paste it
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> Ludlow: /usr/share/icons/default.kde4/
<Ludlow> ahoneybun: thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> http://www.1earthadventures.com/2012/06/21/techie-stuff/ubuntu-12-04-and-bcm4312-lp-phy-not-connecting-to-wireless/
<smittie> Hello.
<smittie> Looking for Krita help.
<smittie> Question.
<smittie> Probably a simple one.
<daniel> what the actual fuck
<Guest6200> my wifi is finally working, I love life
<ahoneybun> smittie: sorry
<ahoneybun> smittie: ask :)
<smittie> I have a System76 desktop with an i7 Core cpu.
<smittie> 8 gigs of mem
<smittie> Should I be installing i386 or AMD64?
<smittie> For my purposes, stability is more important than speed.
<ahoneybun> uname -a
<ahoneybun> run that then give me the outpit
<ahoneybun> output
<smittie>  3.5.0-32-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:23:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ahoneybun> AMD64
<smittie> I have been installing the AMD64 but, I'm running into problem with Krita 2.6.
<ahoneybun> what kinda
<ahoneybun> kind?
<smittie> I'm probably seeing bug 310310.
<ubottu> bug 310310 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "'HgRepository' object has no attribute '_fallback_repositories'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310310
<smittie> Hum, KDE 310310.
<ubottu> KDE bug 310310 in general "Crash when autosaving" [Crash,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310310
<lorddelta> damn why is kde riddled with all these crashes =/
<smittie> Other than Krita, the system runs quite stable.
<smittie> I'm an Apple Fan Boy converting to Kubuntu... Maybe.
<smittie> LordDelta: Right?
<lorddelta> well I was experiencing bunches, but it has to do with my apt being outdated
<smittie> I use Kubuntu 13.04 at work with no problems.
<lorddelta> I'm hoping once it is all up to date it will be smooth sailing...
<lorddelta> Its still better than what unity had to offer IMHO
<lorddelta> At least it crashes but it does it in a modular way
<smittie> Unity sucks.
<smittie> I used Ubuntu up until 11.04.
<lorddelta> 12.10
<smittie> Switched to KDE and have been pretty happy since.
<lorddelta> Then I became a KDE convert
<smittie> I really like KDE.
<smittie> If I have to switch distros to find a stable base for KDE, I'll do that.
<lorddelta> Well I'm not sure how you'll take this but have you heard of Windows Red?
<smittie> I haven't done Windows in years.
<lorddelta> Basically (if you haven't) its what some CNET guys came up with as their proposed solution to the Windows 8 fiasco...
<lorddelta> And someone in the KDE team was all like "hey, that's what KDE does!"
<lorddelta> Not sure how much that says though...
<lorddelta> :P
<lorddelta> Windows 8 hasn't been popular after all.
<smittie> KDE's got my attention, at least for a little while.
<lorddelta> Hey, at least we have devs that are less likely (laws of probability) to go crazy and make everything "easier for the user".
<smittie> Need to see some stability where Krita is concerned.
<lorddelta> And they aren't forking themselves sidways from Sunday with 5 different variants...
<smittie> ahoneybun: Thank you.
<smittie> I'm out.
<lorddelta> *waves*
<ahoneybun> lorddelta: I like Unity and GNOME Shell a lot
<ahoneybun> GNOME Shell more so with 3.8 out
<murthy> hello everyone
<ik_> Bore da cyfeillion ¡¡
<demonoid_me> how can i attach my old desktop with icons and folders
<demonoid_me> i mean i have folder Desktop and i wanna used this folder with all things
<demonoid_me> or i need activity witch can move icons and select multiple ...
<demonoid_me> desktop icons
<demonoid_me> but when i choose desktop icons activity there have't icons
<demonoid_me> :(
<dcorbinz> It appears that 12.04 does not support my network chips.  Other than install 13, any suggestoins?
<dcorbinz> Are there any 12.x installs with newer kernels?
<hateball> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dcorbinz> !Mainline kernel
<dcorbinz> hateball, it's not that I want to bulid the kernel myself.  It's just that I want network access :)
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hateball> dcorbinz: I was looking for the trigger for the Kernel PPA
<PhantomHelix> arg, why wont parallels tools install in kubuntu 13.10 nightly?
<jiri__> ahoj
<fit> Hi there, will KDE 4.11 be available for Kubuntu 12.04
<tsimpson> fit: try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<TSK> Mornin'
<baltolkien> I have a problem with nepomuk with Kubuntu 13.04
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Darkwing> baltolkien: What issue?
<baltolkien> Anyone can help me?
<Darkwing> lordievader: o/
<baltolkien> Simply... doesn'y work...
<baltolkien> I explani it
<baltolkien> explain it.
<baltolkien> A few weeks ago
<baltolkien> I can search, use timeline (wonderful tool), etc.
<baltolkien> But, one day... It stop  working
<baltolkien> I try to activate and reactivate it in System Settings but doesn' work
<baltolkien> I wait to update to KDE 4.10.3 anf 4,10.4
<baltolkien> And doesn't work
<lordievader> Hey Darkwing, how are you?
<baltolkien> Any suggestion?
<Darkwing> baltolkien: Give me a moment and let me see what I can do.
<Darkwing> lordievader: Not bad.
<lordievader> Darkwing: Good to hear :)
<baltolkien> ok
<Darkwing> baltolkien: If I understand, nepomuk is no longer showing stuff in say, KRunner?
<Darkwing> Or, is it erroring?
<baltolkien> No, nepomuk appears
<baltolkien> THe config util
<baltolkien> And the cleaner tool appears
<baltolkien> I can stop/start with the gui
<baltolkien> But it seems that nothing happens with nepomuk
<Darkwing> hmmz...
<baltolkien> (Sorry, if my english is not good)
<Darkwing> baltolkien: It's ok. :) I just wanted to make sure I fully understood.
<Darkwing> So, while the options are checked, File Indexing is not running...
<baltolkien> True
<Darkwing> I see that on my system now. (Just upgraded to 4.10.4 about 30 minutes ago.
<baltolkien> In details appear
<baltolkien> sorry
<Darkwing> baltolkien: like this? http://imm.io/18Sl4
<baltolkien> No...
<baltolkien> Sorry
<baltolkien> Yes, like this
<baltolkien> In details
<Darkwing> baltolkien: does this sound familiar? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318841
<ubottu> KDE bug 318841 in general "nepomuk does not work on Kubuntu 13.04" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<baltolkien> I don't know it...
<baltolkien> So, I'm a user... can i solve it?
<Darkwing> I'm still trying to find a reason.
<Darkwing> file a bug report at bugs.kde.org and paste the bug number in here.
<baltolkien> So, I must wait, don't?
<SouL> Hello
<SouL> I uninstalled Nvidia drivers and now I have no graphic enviroment
<SouL> It starts with the tty1 now and startx doesn't work
<SouL> I had noveau before
<SouL> What I could do?
<lordievader> SouL: Ok, great that you still have access to tty1.
<SouL> I'm a little lost
<lordievader> SouL: Login and run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<SouL> lordievader: Yes, on tty7 I can see how some services start, but not the graphics
<lordievader> This will probably install the nouveau driver again.
<SouL> ok
<SouL> I'm going to that pc, wait please! haha
<lordievader> SouL: Hope this is a secondary pc.
<omar> hi
<omar> heloo all
<lordievader> Hey omar, how are you?
<omar> i'm fine thnks
<omar> i wont a good Kde rolling distro plz!
<lordievader> omar: I don't think Kubuntu will be a rolling release anytime soon.
<Darkwing> It will not be a rolling release but, with the ppa you can get the latest and greatest.
<omar> oh!! ok it's good idea i hope!
<SouL> lordievader: It says "0 to install, 0 to remove,.." etc :(
<Darkwing> omar: here is for the ppa :D http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.4
<omar> Darkwing: thank you very match!
<SouL> It's hard to search info about that on the internet when you don't have any xorg.conf and other things
<lordievader> SouL: Did the nouveau thing work? Got D/Ced
<armin> hi, my X locking screen crashes when i type one character of my password, reproducably. anyone else with that problem?
<SouL> lordievader: Nope :/
<SouL> [16:59] <SouL> lordievader: It says "0 to install, 0 to remove,.." etc :(
<lordievader> SouL: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo jockey-text --list"?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SouL> lordievader: I'll try to get the url then. Hang on please :D
<SouL> lordievader: It's in Catalan but it says that I'm not using it where "No s'està utilitzant"
<SouL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751951/
<lordievader> Hmm I was afraid of jockey only showing closed source drivers...
<lordievader> SouL: You also have the 'nouveau-firmware' package installed on your system?
<SouL> let me check it
<SouL> lordievader: the result of aptitude search → http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751969/
<lordievader> The I infront means that it is installed I take it?
<SouL> Yes
<lordievader> Hmm.. I'm afraid I know too little about Nouveau to give you any good advice. You might try the closed source driver to get things working again.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: howdy
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, you caught me in a bad time. I'll be right back.
<ahoneybun> k
<SouL> Ohh
<SouL> Someone knows what can I do?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Back ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: wb
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine
<ahoneybun> you
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> Doing good too, I think I finaly found the cause why my server kept crashing.
<ahoneybun> oh goo
<ahoneybun> d
<alix_> when i start my computer, 1.1GB/2GB is used; right now, after opening chromium, it's 1.4GB/2GB; what can i do to reduce that? i'm on kubuntu 13.10 on kde 4.10.3; kde desktop effects are disabled
<ICBM>  
<genii> alix_: Perhaps try opening it with the --purge-memory-button     as described here: http://www.kabatology.com/03/17/free-up-memory-in-google-chrome-and-chromium-with-purge-memory-feature-linux/      also there is an addon called The Great Suspender which allows you to suspend what's going on in separate tabs ( so for instance a flash animation won't be continuously running, etc) https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
<genii> suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en
<alix_> genii: thanks good idea
<Soru> lordievader: I resolved it at least :) I'm on Quassel now :D
<lordievader> Soru: How did you resolve the issue?
<Soru> lordievader: I reinstalled nvidia-310, then I did:
<Soru> aptitude remove nvidia-310 (and the most important it seems) aptitude purge nvidia-310
<lordievader> And now you are running Nouveau again?
<jors> Hi all.  Can anyone give some advice on how to remaster/edit the Kubuntu 13.04 ISO.  I'm looking to make a couple of modifications and adding a LOT of extra apps to the default image for widescale deployment.  How do I go about this?  Any help will be appreciated.
<genii> !remaster | jors
<ubottu> jors: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<lordievader> jors: This one is also fun to read: http://37rtm.host22.com/content/ubuntu-live-cd-persitence-using-nfs
<jors> Thanks everyone.  Will look into it.  Gotta start somewhere I guess.
<Soru> <lordievader> And now you are running Nouveau again? ← Yes!
<Aethysius> How does one configure the firewall of a Kubuntu computer?
<infrid> hi
<TSK> Aethysius: You can install gufw if you want a GUI, or you can read "man ufw" if you want the nerdy way.  ;)
<TSK> Ubuntu and it's variants by default use ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall), although you can also uninstall that and use any other iptables app you prefer, too.    (I personally like "Firestarter", but there's a ton of other options, too.)
<Aethysius> Excellent. Thanks.
<TSK> Notta problem.  Enjoy.  :)
<TSK> Thank you to #kubuntu for helping ME with MY issue the other day, too.  ;)
<TSK> IRC FTW once again.     :)
<lordievader> Soru: nice :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usuario4> who is conected?
<BluesKaj> usuario4, connected to ?
<usuario4> yes
<usuario4> where are you BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> here
<BluesKaj> usuario4, do you have kubuntu support question ?
<usuario4> no yet, i'm exploring
<usuario4> and i found this red...
<usuario4> this red is online from irc.ubuntu.com?
<BluesKaj>  red ?
<genii> If someone uses your IRC name in a sentence, it appears highlighted to you, sometimes in red.
<BluesKaj> oh that
<usuario4> español?
<BluesKaj> !es | usuario4
<ubottu> usuario4: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario4> thank's!
<usuario4> quien anda¿?
<BluesKaj> usuario4, click on here #ubuntu-es
<alix_> hi, i'm trying to see which services i need and which i don't; do i need acpi-support?
<Walex> alix_: probably if you care about power management
<alix_> light dimming when battery low?
<alix_> do i need AppAmor? is this a security kind of service?
<alix_> "AppArmor is a Mandatory Access Control (MAC) system which is a kernel (LSM) enhancement to confine programs to a limited set of resources."
<alix_> looks important
<Walex> alix_: it is important and it is not a service.
<alix_> i'm disabling stuff in rcconf
<alix_> disabled a bunch of stuff in Service Manager too
<Walex> alix_: regrettably the usual crowd of misguided "innovators" use the the same stuff to control services and setup configurations, because they cannot see that scripts that start services and scripts that setup configurations are fundamentally different stuff
<alix_> rcconf should be for script that setup configurations? so disabling them shouldn't help reduce the memory consumption?
<tumor130> haelleou
<BluesKaj> hi tumor130
<alize> hi, i've installed kubuntu low fat settings, and now my kate window looks like that: http://i.imgur.com/aNFHUTy.png how can i resize it?
<alize> i don't have buttons for minizing/maximizing/closing either nor a title bar
<Walex> alize: ALT-F3 if you use Kwin
<Walex> alize: but it is difficult to imagine that "low fat settings" go as a far as removing window decorations...
<genii> alize: ctrl-shift-f
#kubuntu 2013-06-11
<Guest14878> holas
<elias_> olá boa noite a todos
<elias__> eliassilva
<elias__> eliassilva2014
<Wdae> Hello :D
<mokush> I've removed all ruby* packages, using muon, and ruby -v still works. any idea why?
<apachelogger> mokush: using muon or using the muon software center?
<mokush> apachelogger: muon
<mokush> but it seems that removing everything solved the issue I had with compass. so now, after I removed everything ruby* related, ruby, sass and compass work fine :)
<apachelogger> ok
<Roberth1990> hello, will kubuntu adopt mir or wayland?
<lordievader> Roberth1990: I believe that is still a topic of discussion.
<Roberth1990> lordievader: okay
<FluxBox23> Hello :)
<noaXess> hello
<noaXess> on a customer server i get after each command a line like: 134[2013-06-11 13:34:06] pts/0@server ~
<noaXess> any idea how to disable it?
<noaXess> it's root user and shell is /bin/bash
<monkeyjuice> noaXess:  kind of looks like every command is being logged..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning monkeyjuice
<khaled> hi , the synaptic and update managet don't open any help?
<khaled> allo
<murthy> hello everyone
<noaXess> monkeyjuice: got it.. there was a .bash_options which does that ;).. renamed and done
<noaXess> and bash view is now default..
<robotics> 3
<n8w> hey guys
<BluesKaj> hi n8w
<n8w> is there any way how to clear up the notification(in the sys tray) automatically?? e.g. after certain time
<n8w> im talkin about the notification widget...
<BluesKaj> n8w, not that i know of ..it's somewhat buggy , the notifications ahng around for a long time after the action is finished , it's a pain alright
<BluesKaj> hang around
<n8w> BluesKaj, well i always have to clear it up manually:)...
<BluesKaj> n8w, I've never tried the hidden setting for it, maybe that will work :)
<n8w> BluesKaj, i dont even have the option to automatically hide..wtf
<BluesKaj> yeah , there is a guy who is asking ppl for their experience with notifications , seele_ in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> n8w, ^
<n8w> BluesKaj, cheers
<n8w> BluesKaj, ye man its a bug(still!!!) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160308
<arthurb_> hello all, I'm having issues integrating gpg with kmail (4.9.5), is anyone using such a combination?
<BluesKaj> arthurb_,  gpg with kmail ? please explain
<arthurb_> BluesKaj: ur, I just want to sign and encrypt emails with my gpg keys... the gpg command line works fine
<arthurb_> I've added my key to my identity in the kmail conf, but if I try to sign an email, it goes "Could not compose message: Bad passphrase"
<arthurb_> without actually prompting me for a passphrase
<BluesKaj>  arthurb_, ok understood , i just don't use kmail or need to certify or supply a COC for them
<BluesKaj> COC = chain of custody
<BluesKaj> seen similar security feature requirements over the years , but never thought it would be needed with emails
<Roberth1990> anyone know how I can get BFS and BFQ on ubuntu?
<Roberth1990> *kubuntu
<goodtime> sorry but i dont understand Roberth1990
<goodtime> is it in the package manager?
<Roberth1990> Brain Fuck Scheduler and Budget Fair Queuer
<genii> Roberth1990: May want to enquire in #ubuntu-kernel
<Roberth1990> a cpu scheduler and disk queuer
<goodtime> lol i never even heard of that
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> intresting
<Roberth1990> it makes the system much more responsive for desktop use
<goodtime> ok
<Roberth1990> a lot lower latencies
<goodtime> hmm
<infrid> hi
<genii> goodtime: The kernel can use different scheduling systems for processes, it's moving towards whats called "tickless" which is even-driven model, etc
<goodtime> ok nice
<goodtime> i just might have to look into it
<Roberth1990> http://pf.natalenko.name/repos.php hmmm this kernel has them
<Riddell> Roberth1990: file a needs-packaging bug (or package it yourself)
<Riddell> !needs-packaging
<Riddell> oh well
 * genii makes a note to perhaps create !needs-packaging
<genii> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Soru__> Someone knows how to build a multisieat easyly?
<genii> Soru__: There's a decent tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Soru__> But... It really works? Someone tried it? I tried it one day without luck... Maybe I need to try it again :/
<Soru__> For example
<Soru__> I don't have any xorg.conf file
<Soru__> xDD
<Soru__> I'm on kubuntu 13
<genii> Soru__: No xorg.conf file is made now by default. but if you create one then it does get used.
<Soru__> Oh
<Soru__> Ok
<Soru__> Well, I'll try to follow the steps
<Soru__> I'll say somthing here
<genii> Soru__: I am in many channels, if you need to get my attention at some point please just put my name in your message so that I will get a notice :)
<Soru__> Great genii, thanks for your help!
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and gets back to work
<sven_oostenbrink> I'm on kubuntu 13.04 and I have no audio whatsoever.. system settings > multimedia shows the pulseaudio sound server, no other optoins.. how can I debug / fix this?
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, , what about the preferred devices tab in phonon ?
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: I only see PulseAudio Sound Server
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, no device preference tab?
<sven_oostenbrink> yes
<sven_oostenbrink> that is the list where I see audio playback, audio recording, and video recording, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<sven_oostenbrink> and in there, I select, for example, audio playback > music, and in the list on the right, all I see is "pulse audio sound server"
<sven_oostenbrink> I click there, press "test", and hear no sound
<BluesKaj> not video recording itself just the audio track,m but yes
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: well yea, but I am not interrested in video recording atm :) just want to hear music, but I hear zip
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, what's in the list ?
<sven_oostenbrink> well like I said, pulse audio sound server
<sven_oostenbrink> Nothing else
<sven_oostenbrink> I do see two other tabs
<sven_oostenbrink> audio hardware setup
<sven_oostenbrink> and backen
<sven_oostenbrink> backend only gives me a list with "gstreamer"
<BluesKaj> ok, sven_oostenbrink , open a terminal and run aplay -l
<sven_oostenbrink> the audio hardware setup gives me a device with HDMI stereo output..
<sven_oostenbrink> ok
<sven_oostenbrink> one sec
<sven_oostenbrink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755257/
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755257/
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output ..you're just loading the kernel module audio driver , then reboot
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: the reboot is necesary? I'm running something that I should not really interrupt for like, the next 25 mins
<sven_oostenbrink> well, more like next 10 mins
<sven_oostenbrink> so if I could do without reboot, would be great! :)
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, it usually is , but you could try this altho it doesn't always work , sudo alsa force-reload
<sven_oostenbrink> trying
<sven_oostenbrink> meanwhile, dumb question but.. isnt alsa something from linux sound stoneage? why is it still being used? nofi
<sven_oostenbrink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755271/
<sven_oostenbrink> sorry, BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755271/
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, actually alsa worked very well until politiccs and egos thrust pulseaudio on us , just another layer of audio processing at the time , now alsa has been put to the back burner devel-wise and were stauck with pulse if we want audio on websites with flash
<BluesKaj> otherwise alsa works great wwithout pulse
<sven_oostenbrink> well yeah, from what I have gathered, linux sound system is a bit of a mess... gstreamer, alsa, pulse, phonon, etc etc.. again, nofi, I just want my audio to work :)
<sven_oostenbrink> so ok, I did the alsa force reload, I posted the results.. should it work no?
<sven_oostenbrink> now?
<BluesKaj> yeah it's a dog's breakfast alright
<sven_oostenbrink> I should see more devices in system settings > phonon?
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, dunno for sure , it might
<sven_oostenbrink> dont see anything yet
<sven_oostenbrink> maybe I better do this reboot :)
<sven_oostenbrink> brb
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's why the reboot is required , all the configs need reloading
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: I'm back
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, ok and ?
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: in system settings > phonon I now see (when selecting audio playback > music) one "built in audio analog stereo" whcih is greyed out, dunno why, and another one saying "GF 106 High Definition Audio Controller Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<sven_oostenbrink> that second one is not greyed out, but cliking on it, then "test" gives me no sound yet
<sven_oostenbrink> Probably because of -from what it looks like- being HDMI audio
<sven_oostenbrink> I need audio out of the standard jack plug :)
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, have you updated/upgraded lately
<BluesKaj> ?
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: updated the system with 13.04 packages? every day.. upgraded.. IIRC, I installed this 13.04 (which btw is VERY VERY VERY buggy all over the place)  directly, not an upgrade from 12.10
<BluesKaj> HDMI is actually a combo of video and audio output and the audio is fed from the soundchip to the hdmi port along with the video
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, do a dist-upgrade now
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj:  apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sven_oostenbrink> Just done that, nothing
<sven_oostenbrink> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj>  sven_oostenbrink  add this to  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf,  options snd-hda-intel index=0
<sven_oostenbrink> At the bottom?
<sven_oostenbrink> I take it reboot would be necesary again?
<BluesKaj> yes and yes
<sven_oostenbrink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755341/ contents of the file after modification
<sven_oostenbrink> ok like this?
<BluesKaj> yes ......you are using the onboard audio
<BluesKaj> correct ?
<sven_oostenbrink> rebooting, one sec
<Guest74723>  Hi,I am getting an error while cmake ..  : the installed kdelibs version 4.8.5 is too old, at least version   4.9.4 is required.So,how can I update it ? sudo apt-get update does not work out :/
<BluesKaj> Guest74723, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> one has to upgrade after updating
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: Back
<BluesKaj> updting merely populates the package changes , you need to apt-get-upgrade to bring down the changes, Guest74723
<sven_oostenbrink> systemsettings > phonon > device preference > audio playback > music, still dont see any other evices
<Guest74723> @BluesKaj beside I used sudo apt-get upgrade after sudo apt-get update now using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink,  open alsamixer in the terminal
<sven_oostenbrink> open
<BluesKaj> what chip shows up in the upper left?
<sven_oostenbrink> CARD: HDA Intel MID
<BluesKaj> MID?
<sven_oostenbrink> F6 gives me list of sound cards.. should I select from there?
<sven_oostenbrink> Card: HDA Intel MID, thats what it shows
<BluesKaj> yes try the hde intel without the MID if possible
<BluesKaj> hda
<sven_oostenbrink> I see there HDA Intel MID , HDA NVidia and USB2.0 camera
<sven_oostenbrink> HDA NVidia gives me 4 S/PDIF controls whcih are all on 0
<BluesKaj> the nvidia hda should also show a pcm control
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, make sure the nvidiahda is showing as the audio chip
<sven_oostenbrink> If I select the NVidia, I see Card: HDA NVidia, Chip: Nvidia GPU 11 HDMI/DP, and only 4 S/DPIF controls, all on 0 and I cannot move them
<sven_oostenbrink> Chip: Nvidia GPU 11 HDMI/DP is what shows for chip
<BluesKaj> GPU is the video chip
<BluesKaj> never seen intel mid before
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: sooo.. I have the video chip showing as audio chip.... ?
<BluesKaj> the hdmi is sown which carries both video and audio
<BluesKaj> shown'
<BluesKaj> why the intel-hda is using MID or midi is beyond me ...I'm out of ideas
<sven_oostenbrink> weirdest of all is
<sven_oostenbrink> all this worked under 12.04... Most of the big trouble began when I started using 13.04.. The entire office here is having lots of trouble with this version, while 12.10 was actually quite good.. We're probably going to downgrade to that one again until 13.10 is out and hope that one will work :)
<sven_oostenbrink> kmix hangs all the time when I try to use it (99% CPU usage), lots of plasma problems, audio works nowhere, lots of system freezes..
<BluesKaj> my onboard audio chip feeds thru the hdmi out , that's a standard setup
<sven_oostenbrink> none of that was happening
<sven_oostenbrink> so you have audio over HDMI?
<BluesKaj> yes , I have the option
<BluesKaj> and I have to go out for a while
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: well, thanks anyway for the help so far!
<BluesKaj> sorry  I couldn't comeup with a solution
<BluesKaj> later...
<sven_oostenbrink> no problem, at least you tried, thanks for that!
<aLEXzION_> Hi everyone, I have some problem with Chromium in Kubuntu 12.10 and checking version I saw is not the last version available...., there is some reason for this ? and much more imporant , there is some extra repo to have the latest version of Chromium ?
<Guest6208> Hi, on sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and restarting I am still getting CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake:1390 (message):   ERROR: the installed kdelibs version 4.8.5 is too old, at least version   4.9.4 is required
<Guest6208> Please help!!
<gribouille2> hi
<Guest6208> any suggestion?
<gribouille2> I'm using the kubuntu livecd and when I adjust the time, it is ignored by gmail
<gribouille2> some programs seem to ignore the modifications to the current time I make
<pangolino> hello! Does anybody know if I can install Kubuntu 13.04 with the alternate installer? I want to enable full disk encryption.
<pangolino> I've read that can be done using the alternate installer, but read another post that says Kubuntu uses a new "Unified installer" now that doesn't support setting up LVM with encryption.
<pangolino> it looks like it's not possilbe. Thanks!
<lordievader> Good evening.
<murthy> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<murthy> Guest6208: have you tried reinstalling kdelibs ?
<murthy> lordievader: I am fine, how are you?
<lordievader> murthy: I'm doing good too :)
<Guest6208> sudp apt-get install kdelibs ? @murthy
<murthy> Guest6208: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdelibs5
<murthy> Guest6208: it seems you have some package dependency issues
<Guest6208> still I am getting the same error .
<murthy> what does "sudo apt-get cache policy kdelibs5" tell you
<murthy> Guest6208: use paste.kde.org
<Guest6208> heena@heena:~$ sudo apt-get cache policy kdelibs5 E: Invalid operation cache :/
<mhb> Hi: I am getting a DPKG error -- dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package `sysv-rc' contains empty filename
<murthy> oops
<murthy> Guest6208: small error in the command
<brue> apt-cache
<murthy> Guest6208: its "sudo apt-cache policy kdelibs5"
<murthy> brue: in 2 months of leave i forgot that :)
<brue> ;)
<Guest6208> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wZjkmq3r
<murthy> Guest6208: can you give some info about the upgrade>
<Guest6208> what info?
<murthy> Guest6208: upgraded from version?
<Guest6208> I used sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then restarted ..
<murthy> Guest6208: before the update what version of ubuntu were you using?
<Guest6208> 11.04 I think
<murthy> Guest6208: then i guess you are in trouble
<Guest6208> uhm any thing I can do?
<murthy> Guest6208: we can always try :)
<Guest6208> suggest something :/
<murthy> checking for a solution, please wait
<murthy> Guest6208: what version of ubuntu  does it show when you run this command "lsb_release -a"
<Guest6208> heena@heena:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:        12.04 Codename:       precise
<Guest6208> it is 12.04 :D
<Raporlu_Deli> hi all
<murthy> Guest6208: you want 12.04 or 13.04 ?
<Guest6322> @murthy I think which ever works
<murthy> Guest6208: open muon package manager
<murthy> Guest6322: sorry
<murthy> Guest6322: you are in the terminal right?
<Guest6322> @murthy muon s/w manager or package manager? next step?
<murthy> Guest6322: package manager
<Guest6322> ok
<Guest6322> next?
<murthy> Guest6322: in the mesnubar select settings->configure software sources
<Guest6322> yes then?
<murthy> Guest6322: in the dialog shown goto the updates tab
<murthy> Guest6322: in that tab for the "show new distribution releases" setting select "normal releases'
<murthy> Guest6322: then after that press the close button
<murthy> Guest6322: after that run this command "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Guest6322> then?
<Guest6322> there?
<murthy> Guest6322: what happened?
<Guest6322> after that?
<murthy> Guest6322: what happened after you ran that command
<Guest6322> it is installing shall i put it in pastebin?
<murthy> Guest6322: then wait till it finishes, after that restart your system and see if it solves the problem
<murthy> Guest6322: how fast is your internet connection ?
<Guest6322> it is mtnl connection
<murthy> Guest6322: from India?
<lordievader> Is there a way to get KDevPlatform 1.3.60 in Precise?
<murthy> lordievader: is it not possible?
<lordievader> murthy: It doesn't seem to be in the repo.
<murthy> lordievader: in that case you could file a request bug
<murthy> I am mean bug report
<murthy> lordievader: why do you want a deb?
<lordievader> murthy: I'm trying to compile kdev-python, and it needs 1.3.60.
<murthy> lordievader: then compile that first :)
<lordievader> murthy: Changed the CMake file, gonna see if this works ;)
<murthy> lordievader: why?
<lordievader> murthy: Because I don't want to compile kdevplatform.
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> murthy: Can I simply compile version 1.5 without breaking things?
<murthy> lordievader: It may
<murthy> lordievader: i mean it may break something
<lordievader> murthy: Only kde software I think? If so it is okay, it is for a server.
<murthy> lordievader: wait
<lordievader> murthy: Sure no problem.
<SN3_> god I love KDE
<SN3_> it is so easy, friendlyand productive
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, are you still around ?
<lordievader> SN3_: :D
<murthy> lordievader:  i just checked now and it seems it wont affects kdevelop
<murthy> lordievader: wait
<murthy> lordievader: i just checked now and it seems it affects only  kdevelop
<murthy> lordievader: me sleepy
<lordievader> murthy: Ok, shall I just see what happens?
<alex______> alquien que hable español? todavia no entiendo que es eto..
<lordievader> !es | alex______
<ubottu> alex______: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<murthy> lordievader: try
<lordievader> murthy: What I'm after is equipping my server with kdevelop so that I can simply rdp into my server and work on python projects in a good editor.
<murthy> lordievader: cool
<murthy> lordievader: compiling?
<lordievader> murthy: Jup.
<lordievader> 20%
<murthy> lordievader: I am off to bed now see you later
<lordievader> murthy: Sleep well.
<mhb> Hi: I cannot get security/system updates to install - I get a dpkg error as: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package `sysv-rc' contains empty filename
<mhb> Anyone got any ideas on how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> mhb, using apt-get to update ?
<mhb> well was using Muon Update manager, tried synaptic and apt-get - same error
<BluesKaj> mhb, or muon?
<BluesKaj> mhb, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  please
<mhb> http://paste.kde.org/770780/
<lordievader> mhb: Could you also pastbin the full output of "sudo apt-get install -f"
<BluesKaj> mhb, you're missing the srcs , like deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu , for restricted , universe and multiverse
<mhb> http://paste.kde.org/770882/
<dolam> hello, the left of my touch pad is not working anymore; it's clicking at random times when i don't touch it, or sometimes stop clicking at all; i suspect this is a software issue; does someone know what can i do to fix it? i have tried sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprove psmouse but it didn't solve anything
<lordievader> mhb: Ok, so it really is dpkg failing on the sysv-rc package. Might be a corrupted package.
<mhb> Probably, but how do I replace it. it hust don't want to know
<mhb> just
<mhb> BluesKaj: do you think the sources could make a difference?
<lordievader> mhb: The package is probably in /var/cache/apt/archives, remove it and try to install sysv-rc again trough apt-get.
<BluesKaj> mhb, try lordievader's suggestion , it's a more direct method than what I was going to recommend.
<lordievader> mhb: sudo apt-get clean & sudo apt-get autoclean works too. But please keep it in-channel.
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<goodtime> hows it going
<goodtime> hmm some good commands im guessing
<mhb> I cleaned that up with sudo apr-get clean  and  sudo apt-get autoclean
<lordievader> mhb: sudo apt-get clean & sudo apt-get autoclean works too. But please keep it in-channel.
<lordievader> mhb: And now a "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc"
<mhb> just tells me that it is already installed
<lordievader> mhb: Ok, run another update/dist-upgrade.
<mhb> lordievaders: was just trrying to copy your name and it jumped to you
<mhb> I will give it a try and see what happens
<mhb> Well that did not work
<mhb> There are a bunch of files  /var/lib/info/sysv-rc.* that a=ll seem to be corrupted
<mhb> What happens if I delete them?
<felix89> hello
<felix89> is there a way to turn off the graphic tablet manager? I want to use xsetwacom manually
<mhb> Hi, There seem to be a bunch of files in my /var/lib/dpkg/info that are corrupted, is there a way to reload them?
<wxl> anyone here have experience with poor printing of pdfs in okular 0.16? 0.14 behaves fine
<wxl> it does print out an error page that indicates an "undefinedresult" from the offending "awidthshow" command but i'm not sure what to do with that
<stack_> @murthy_ are you there?
<esing> According to cnn Asus has 104000 employees and according to Forbes Asus has 21000 employees?
<esing> http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/global500/2009/snapshots/11385.html
<esing> http://www.forbes.com/companies/asustek-computer/
<OerHeks> esing both are true
<OerHeks> one number from 2009, the other from this yeear 2013
<esing> Maybe the CNN number includes Asus sister company 'Pegatron'
<esing> Pegatron's employees 	104,608 (April 2011)
<valorie> folks, we have #kubuntu-offtopic for a reason
#kubuntu 2013-06-12
<RaphaelAraujo> Hi guys, is there anyway to get more themes for kubuntu's login screen? I saw it uses a KDE version of lightdm, but couldn't find themes for it :/
<kdef> hi, anyone here know their way around using pulse audio and headsets?
<ahoneybun> kdef: I can try
<kdef> I have used this distro for quite some time...  and have constant sound issues.... in particular, when I want to change from sound card and speakers to my headset
<kdef> and back.... I have no sound again.... headset has no sound
<kdef> also, kmix settings change randomly....  this is the worst.... if I start going deaf, can I sue canonical?
<ahoneybun> oh my
<kdef> i think it might be a kde thing, though...
<ahoneybun> kdef: someone here can help you :)
<kdef> I googled and it seems when there's no sound, it usually means a conflict
<kdef> the headset is treated like another sound card... but, I had it working before
<kdef> I went into phonon - system settings and set it to prefer the headset for now
<kdef> but, nothing is working
<kdef> nevermind, I'll install smth else... smth NOT KDE
<lordievader> murthy_: I've succeeded in compiling the whole lot :D, compiled the whole program + the python plugin from scratch.
<Guest63491> greetings
<n8w> ey
<darkfire> Moin
<ovidius2> darkfire: hello. is "moin" international now? ;-)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phillustine> can i get a little support up in here?
<susundberg> Sure, but you have to ask the question first
<phillustine> you can't intuit it electronically?
<phillustine> pfff. this isn't what i signed up for.
<phillustine> anywho. i guess no-one found my jokes amusing. tough crowd.
<phillustine> i need to get my kubuntu.iso onto a usb.
<phillustine> i'm guessing i can't just drag and drop.
<BluesKaj> !usb
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<susundberg> damn those shortcuts, always bit faster
<BluesKaj> well, this isn't a pi**ing contest :)
<phillustine> susundberg: i guess that was for me?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> jk
<BluesKaj> who else ? :)
<BluesKaj> phillustine, assuming your machine has usb boot capability of course
<doleyb__> When I push alt-tab, how many window titles should be visible at once?
<genii> As many as you have open on the taskbar of your current desktop
<doleyb__> Ok, it should be showing more than one.  Because I only get one title shown at a time.  The previous kubuntu version showed them all.
<genii> There's probably somewhere to set that but offhand I don't know exactly where that would be ( I'm happy with how mine currently operates)
<doleyb__> Anyone know where alt-tab options are changed?
<phillustine> if i replace ubuntu with kubuntu, is there a chance i'll lose any files. or does it just act like an OS refresh?
<doleyb__> You can basically just install kde packages into ubuntu...
<phillustine> but if install from a boot_usb, will it erase my beloved files.
<doleyb__> Can you find the package installer?
<jazzkutya> phillustine: you can get kubuntu on an existing ubuntu by installing the kde-desktop package if i remember right
<phillustine> i'm currently making a bootable usb from an .iso? by package installer you mean: dpkg or apt-get?
<doleyb__> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jazzkutya> over the network, no need to install any OS
<phillustine> ja sure. i can do it like that.
<phillustine> but perhaps i'm being heavy handed.
<phillustine> my real prob. is with unity. i just want a kde desktop.
<genii> doleyb__: System Settings... Window Behaviour ... Task Switcher      seems to be where the settings for it are. but I don't see many options in there
<morgan_> is there a schedule for kde 4.10.4 in 13.04
<jazzkutya> phillustine: first install kubuntu-desktop with any package manager then switch and forget if you don't mind a bit of lost hard disk space
<phillustine> i don't mind
<morgan_> one issue with swicthing is some default apps may not be the native kde one's...
<jazzkutya> after installing kubuntu-desktop you should get a change to select what to use at the login prompt: unity or kde
<phillustine> jazzkutya: i can just get the kubuntu desktop with apt-get
<phillustine> aha.
<murthy> hello everyone
<dmatt> anybody has working gpg in kmail in 12.04 LTS with KDE 4.10.4 ?
<dmatt> when I try to run kgpg, it shows "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." and does not show anything
<phillustine> jazzkutya: do i then just reboot?
<jazzkutya> phillustine: afaik it's enough to log out and log in
<jazzkutya> you can reboot if this does not work
<phillustine> jazzkutya: thanks.
<phillustine> i'll give it a go
<dmatt> dmatt: to my [17:14:40] problem ... kgpg was already running but could be activated only through system tray icon, which is normally hidden ... so it worked OK, I just did not see it
<jalcine> How open is the Oxygen icon project?
<jalcine> Actually, I was wondering how easy it'd be to build a flexible icon set for KDE
<genii> jalcine: http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?page_id=4
<genii> jalcine: KDE's suggestions for using and modifying them: https://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Oxygen/Licensing
<jalcine> thanks genii
<genii> jalcine: You're welcome
<LM-05> asa
<FluxBox23> Hello
<FluxBox23> Hello
<genii> FluxBox23: Hello, welcome to the Kubuntu spuurt channel. If you have a question regarding your Kubuntu, just ask the channel in general and someone may take up an answer
<FluxBox23> Hello friendly bot :)
<genii> I'm not a bot :)
 * genii makes more coffee 
<Spec-Chum> haha
<kaddi> hi? How do I download an album form amazon with ubuntu? Is there a way to use the amz files?
<kaddi> i tried pymazon and clamz and they don't work
<kaddi> i'm having trouble figuring out how the amzdownloader in amarok should work (still on 12.10)
<ahoneybun> kaddi: you bought a album on the website?
<kaddi> yes :.
<kaddi> :/
<kaddi> they don't tell you you can't download it until after you paid
<ahoneybun> kaddi: I just go onto the amazon cloud player and download each song
<kaddi> but it still tells me to install the mp3downloader if i only select one song
<kaddi> ah wait
<kaddi> but that takes forever :/
<ahoneybun> kaddi: amazon has not updated their build for theirmp3downloader for newer Ubuntu versions I believe, let me check
<kaddi> i know.. i was hoping some of the other apps would work.. But I can't make it work atm
<kaddi> oh well
<ahoneybun> odd seems they don't even have a app for Linux
<ahoneybun> official anyway
<kaddi> they used to have one in the past
<kaddi> which makes it even more ironic
<ahoneybun> Yea I remember one being on their site
<kaddi> since they're now looking to get themselves integrated into ubuntu
<ahoneybun> I guess no more development went into it
<ahoneybun> the Ubuntu Unity search was Ubuntu not them I believe
<kaddi> "please see all the great search results you can get from us even though you're only looking for a file on your desktop.. but hey, don't think for a moment that this means you'll be able to download your purchases afterwards, that's clearly asking too much"
<kaddi> i think amazon paid for that?
<kaddi> but I'm not 100%.. Didn't bother to follow that closesly
<ahoneybun> they pay if the user buys the product they found in the search
<ahoneybun> if they follow the link in the dash and buy it then Ubuntu gets a % of it
<kaddi> ah
<kaddi> still seems fishy to me :p But hey, I'm not affected, so there.
<ahoneybun> maybe it can run in wine
<kaddi> i started downloading them one by one now
<ahoneybun> oih
<ahoneybun> their is a program called clamz
<ahoneybun> that downloads songs and albums
<ahoneybun> commandline but still
<ahoneybun> kaddi: how do you get the amz files?
<kaddi> yeah, it's not working for me
<kaddi> well once i tried just downloading it with my normal linux-useragent, then i used an IE useragent, and I downloaded them both directly from the purchase page and the cloudplayer and neither worked
<kaddi> not with clamz nor with pymazon
<ahoneybun> so clamz does not work
<kaddi> no
<kaddi> well it funnily enough works for the files I'd already previously downloaded in the amz file, but not the ones I bought today. (So I made a .amz with all files i purchased in cloudplayer and clamz downloaded the ones that were already on my PC successfully and the ones that are new were all 0b)
<djono> hey are there any touchpad tweaks? im index finger on the left button and scroll with the middle. but two fingers on this touchpad stops  the pointer
<genii> djono: Please don't post the same question in multiple channels. Choose the channel of the distribution you're using.
<djono> im using lubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu
<genii> djono: Whichever one you're connecting in now.
<djono> kubuntu
<djono> any ideas
<nescius> Hello!
<phillustine> what up
<phillustine> I'm a helpee in need of a helper. Any helpers out there?
<nescius> Issues with a highend ATI card being identified as nvidia..
<genii> djono: System Settings ...Hardware ...Input Devices ...Select Touchpad on left... Scrolling tab on right
<nescius> I believe I am running noveau drivers
<Spec-Chum> nescius: noveau is nvidia, are you sure you've got an ATI card?
<Spec-Chum> what does inxi -Gx tell you?  Assuming you have it installed :)
<Spec-Chum> inix -G
<Spec-Chum> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cypress PRO [Radeon HD 5850] bus-ID 01:00.0
<Spec-Chum>            X.Org 1.13.3 drivers ati,radeon (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1920x1080@60.0hz
<Spec-Chum>            GLX Renderer Gallium 0.4 on AMD CYPRESS GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 9.1.1 Direct Rendering Yes
<Spec-Chum> that's mine for example
<nescius> yes, from lshw:product: RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)
<nescius>  vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI
<Spec-Chum> oh, right, odd
<piratebrido> anyone have any recommendations for a dynamic dns service?
<piratebrido> i'm in the uk if that makes a difference
<nescius> ..to explain it a bit, there is an nvidia chipset with GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] , the ATI card is connected via pci express and both monitors are through it
<phillustine> Does anyone know of any opensource GIS software?
<genii> phillustine: Some guys at my work use this: http://www.qgis.org/
<phillustine> genii: nice. thanks. i'll check it out.
<Spec-Chum> nescius: what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<genii> piratebrido: no-ip is the classic :)
<nescius> Spec-Chum: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 580] (rev a1)
<nescius> right..
<Spec-Chum> just that 1 line
<Spec-Chum> ?
<BadDesign> Does anyone have this problem with Skype when you are unable to send messages? I have Skype 4.2.0.11 and I get "This message is not delivered yet" when I try to send a message to someone who is offline
<Spec-Chum> nescius: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Spec-Chum> looks like it might help
<Spec-Chum> nothing I've got experience with tho, sorry
<nescius> Spec-Chum: will do, thanks
<morgan_> looks like amazon abandoned Linux mp3 support
<morgan_> *ucking idiots
<morgan_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/forum/mp3?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx28IXQIV6LBRU4&cdThread=Tx3SF3IF9K4F2ZK
<morgan_> http://mdboom.github.io/blog/2012/09/11/amazon-mp3-ends-their-support-for-linux/
<Spec-Chum> morgan_: their loss
<phillustine> Why do memory locations have always this 0xhex format? What does the "0x" stand for?
<piratebrido> thanks genii
<genii> piratebrido: Welcome
<Artakha> phillustine, the "0x" is just a prefix so that hex numbers can be distinguished from base-10 ones
<Artakha> i dunno exactly why they're in hex though, i guess they're shorter
<phillustine> Artakha: thanks. i just read a little on that on wikipedia as well. i wonder why they use hex at all.
<phillustine> perhaps that's it
<phillustine> 8-bit word or so
<Artakha> 32-bit :p
<Artakha> or 64-bit in 64-bit systems
<Artakha> i guess it gives them a neat standard length
<phillustine> well, either way you can access more memory locations with shorter string lengths
<phillustine> sth like that
<Artakha> no it's not like that
<Artakha> internally they're just numbers
<Artakha> what we're on about is how they're printed out
<Artakha> when it comes to computers, deep down everything is numbers
<Artakha> at the base level everything is just bits
<techdion> hello
<Artakha> hello to you too
<phillustine> ja sure. you have a point.
<Spec-Chum> phillustine: it's just easier to read in a machine decodable,ie  0xFFFE instead of 65534, so  instantly  know that 0xFFFE consists of 255 * 256 + 254; I couldn't work out mods (%) that quick
<phillustine> that makes sense
<phillustine> for humans then rather than machines
<Spec-Chum> yeah
<phillustine> how did you get 255, 256, 254 from FFFE incidentally?
<Spec-Chum> powers of 16
<Spec-Chum> F is 16; 16 x 16 is 256
<Spec-Chum> FE is 16 * 16 + 15
<phillustine> well is not then 256 * 256 + 254
<Spec-Chum> yeah, I typoed above
<Spec-Chum> well spotted
<Spec-Chum> A+
<Spec-Chum> :D
<phillustine> gotcha.
<Spec-Chum> phillustine: you can also convert it to binary very easily too, not that you'd want to really.  Each hex digit is 4 bits
<Spec-Chum> 0 is 0, F is 1111
<Spec-Chum> so FFFE is 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111110
<Spec-Chum> easy :)
<Spec-Chum> try doing that in decimal!
<phillustine> aha. that's another reason why hex is popular.
<phillustine> anyway, thanks for all the explanations. need to brush my teeth and head to bed.
<Spec-Chum> phillustine: you're welcome buddy
<phillustine> take it easy
<Spec-Chum> always
<Spec-Chum> todays lesson was brought to you by the number 16 and the letter F :)
<nescius> Spec-Chum: thanks for help..
<nescius> I will try proprietary drivers first - vga_switcheroo is set to yes but /sys/kernel/debug/ does not contain any  switcheroo
<zoie> how can i assign a command to a global shortcut?
<Spec-Chum> nescius: no worries matey, let me know who you get on :)
<nescius> Spec-Chum: well, proprietary drivers having similiar issue as it seems from stracing one of included binaries
<Spec-Chum> nescius: oh :(
<nescius> it opens a lot of 'files' in /proc/bus/pci and then outputs 'No supported adapters detected' and exits, however as I said, both monitors are connected to the GIGABYTE R697UD-2GD and Nvidia is just on motherboard..
<Spec-Chum> can't you turn the onboard off completely in BIOS?
<Spec-Chum> so the OS doesn't even see it
<nescius> i found it really interesting.. it would mean that it is rendered in the nvidia gpu on board and then displayed via the ATI card
<nescius> I guess I can try.. brb :)
 * nescius restarts
<lustigerpinguin> hi, I new her!
<lustigerpinguin> I hope I'm not off topic
<Spec-Chum> hi lustigerpinguin
<Spec-Chum> depends what you're about to ask hah
<lustigerpinguin> I have a more or less general question to linux
<lustigerpinguin> I have "the probleme" to use gmail
<lustigerpinguin> a nice gimick in gmail is the chat function
<lustigerpinguin> my problem: I will use thunderbird (not the webinterface)
<lustigerpinguin> do you know a possibility to use the chat?
<Torch> isn't that chat thing some google thing to lure people away from open protocols into their google+ hell?
<lustigerpinguin> btw: I hope my english is good to understand ;-)
<Torch> but in any case, it's not something a mail client will support. or should.
<Torch> if you want to make use of anything google+ offers, use the webinterface, i would suggest
<lustigerpinguin> I think is it in the google+ hell, i hoped there is a add on for thunderbird
<Torch> (maybe it still talks xmpp?)
<lustigerpinguin> I used thunderbird in the last years (and private) and I like it and I will use it!
<Torch> lustigerpinguin: no idea about that, sorry. i don't use thunderbird and have zero knowledge about its plugins
<hid> hi there's still one thing which prevent me to switch to kde: sound manager
<hid> In fact with gnome2 for example you had 2 choices between the headphones and the pc
<hid> but I understand nothing with the kde method
<lustigerpinguin> o.k. Torch thanks, i will looking for a solution...
<lustigerpinguin> bye
<Torch> hmm. first google hit has a how-to...
<Bryan_adams> Alguem com problema na istalação da gtz670 no kubuntu!
<Bryan_adams> Alguem com problema na istalação da gtX670 no kubuntu!
<valorie> !br | Bryan_adams
<ubottu> Bryan_adams: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Bryan_adams> Tank's man!
#kubuntu 2013-06-13
<swex> as
<swex> hello all
<swex> googling for an hour but still cant get
<swex> is there any way to map one key to multiple keycodes in linux?
<MannyVel> Help: I have a HP C7180 multifunction printer scanner. On the same workstation, the scanner works on Ubuntu but does not work on Kubuntu. Any ideas why it doesn't work on Kubuntu. Both OS's are 13.04.
<thunder1212> I have a usb pendrive and its not showing up the out put of lsusb is< Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1f75:0916 > and also when i open disk utility the device is there and when i format drive with mbr i get this error<Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error>  my os version is 1204
<vyrgozunqk> morning guys
<vyrgozunqk> i got this strange problem with Konsole, when i type for example dmesg and press Space bar, when it leaves the empty space it looks like it's visually remembered, so when i continue typing | grep and etc. everytim the marker goes one space furter but only visually
<vyrgozunqk> so at the end the marker line looks like i've pressed space 5 times, but actually act's like it's where it was
<thunder1212> I have a usb pendrive and its not showing up the out put of lsusb is< Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1f75:0916 > and also when i open disk utility the device is there and when i format drive with mbr i get this error<Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error>
<FluxBox23_> Good Morning and Hi @ll
<ashes> i uninstalled kwallet on my sister's laptop, because kmail kept asking to set up a password
<ashes> is there any unexpected consiquences to this?
<valorie> ashes: she'll have to put her password in everywhere, over and over again
<valorie> I can't see how email will work if passwords have to continually put in manually
<MDgd> Hey guys
<MDgd> Quick question, does anyone know of a way to restrict access to the system's resources per process?
<MDgd> Like, limiting the available processor's capacities so that a process can never use more than 90% of a CPU.
<MDgd> There's no reason for a 12% gain in speed when the tradeoff is the system locks up
<hateball> MDgd: I think you might be able to use ulimit to achieve what you want
<hateball> MDgd: I don't know the proper syntax tho
<MDgd> hateball, thanks for the pointer. I'll look into it
<hateball> MDgd:Perhaps you can set similar options using sysctl as well, not sure
<MDgd> I found a page detailing both. It seems to address CPU time, though not load.
<MDgd> Still it's a step forward if that means any process that hangs the PC is killed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DFrostedWang> Well that's dumb
<DFrostedWang> Still banned from offtopic
<d-egg> by god, the distribution upgrade stops to ask me for configuration changes?  Can't that be done afterwards?
<BluesKaj> d-egg, what configuration changes ?
<d-egg> Would that be gone when I install 'unattended-upgrades'?
<d-egg> BluesKaj: kismet
<d-egg> and something about gnome defaults
<d-egg> so far
<BluesKaj> do you have ppas in your sources
<d-egg> BluesKaj: yes, two small ones I believe and the kde one is off.
<BluesKaj> what's the default option ?
<d-egg> the default option?
<d-egg> ah another one. runsvdir
<mprat> does anyone here use Yakuake? is there anything wrong with downloading it from the software center rather than installing it manually?
<BluesKaj> does it give any choices to reject , add , or accept defaults?
<BluesKaj> the default is usually to accept and hit enter
<d-egg> I get a gui with two buttons Keep/Replace, but no option for upcoming ones
<BluesKaj> mprat, there's no need to download it if t's already installed
<mprat> sorry, my question was more whether the software center automatically pulled the newest versions
<BluesKaj> d-egg, have you made any changes in the sudoer file for example , then keep your settings
<BluesKaj> mprat, not the newest , just the most stable newest
<BluesKaj> newest isn't always best
<mprat> BluesKaj: that's a good point =). Thanks!
<d-egg> BluesKaj: That might be.  I guess otherwise it wouldn't ask.  I guess my question is if there is a way to defer those dialoges to the end of the upgrade
<BluesKaj> d-egg, dunno never tried that , it usually goes by very quickly
<d-egg> Well, it's probably taking 2-3 hours. I mean a distribution upgrade
<BluesKaj> the only halt in the install procedure is those non-default settings I mentioned above
<BluesKaj> d-egg, upgradiong to ?
<infrid> re
<d-egg> BluesKaj: 13.04
<BluesKaj> d-egg, right ..depends on your method ...over the internet can take a while depending on your internet connection
<d-egg> BluesKaj: it is installing not downloading
<d-egg> Did no one ever complain about this so far?  Is that a totally new problem?!
<BluesKaj> d-egg, well , i can say i haven't seen it before ... I meant installing over the internet not downloading
<razor1101> What's the difference between this and Ubuntu and xubuntu?
<razor1101> lubuntu and nubuntu*
<palasso> razor1101, Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses Unity, Xubuntu uses Xfce, Lubuntu uses Lxde,
<razor1101> So what makes each one so special from KDE?
<palasso> They are different Desktop Environments developed by different communities/commercial entities having different goals and feature sets with different pros and cons
<palasso> razor1101, You may learn more about them at http://kde.org/ http://unity.ubuntu.com/ http://xfce.org/ http://lxde.org/
<mprat> I'm having some problems with my ld linker for gcc/g++ - it keeps trying to use the linker stored at /usr/local/bin rather than the one stored at /usr/bin - any ideas how to fix that?
<murthy> hello everyone
<ahoneybun> murthy: sorry, hello!
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: howdy fine, yourself?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good too :)
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> lordievader: check the trello lately?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: At times, why?
<ahoneybun> no reason
<ahoneybun> hows work on the Getting Involved page?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Haven't worked on it lately, busy with other things.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<asraniel_> hi. i have a serious problem. libreoffice writer is randomly crashing. I have no idea how to solve this (kubuntu 13.04). is there a way to install openoffice? from what i remember it didn't crash
<murthy> asraniel_: how much ram do you have?
<asraniel_> 4 GB
<murthy> asraniel_: swap enabled?
<asraniel_> yes, about 4 gb swap space
<murthy> asraniel_: have you tried starting libree office from the terminal and check if there was any error messages?
<murthy> going for a restart brb
<asraniel_> there where no error messages, problem is its random and i might have to wait an hour
<asraniel_> for the crash to come
<asraniel_> murthy: i found a possible cause for the bug
<asraniel_> some people suggested it might be because of the intel gpu
<asraniel_> to fix it, one has to disable anti aliasing in libreoffice
<murthy> asraniel_: try that
<murthy> asraniel_: do you have the crash log?
<asraniel_> yes i did. the problem is on my gfs computer, so i'll have to wait and see if it worked
<asraniel_> no.. i couldn't find any
<asraniel_> for future reference you know where one might be? i also disable java, but it crashed at least once after that
<murthy> asraniel_: a window will popup when a crash occurs , it will get you the crash log
<murthy> asraniel_: check back here if the solution doesn't work
<asraniel_> that window does not popup on every crash. perhaps 1 in 3
<murthy> asraniel_: do you have chromium installed?
<murthy> asraniel_:  i mean the browser?
<asraniel_> yes
<sebastiano> hi, do you know of a quick way to change the album tag of an mp3 file? so far I do it with amarok...
<murthy> asraniel_:  can you check if soundcloud works for you?
<asraniel_> link?
<murthy> asraniel_: try playing this and see if it works in chromium
<murthy> asraniel_: https://soundcloud.com/andrewbird/sets/andrew-bird-1
<asraniel_> murthy: does not work
<murthy> asraniel_: ok thanks, the chromium bug is confirm
<murthy> heh rekonq works fine with soundcloud, may be ubuntu should use rekonq as the default browser of 13.10
<asraniel_> i wouldnt want to miss my chromium, simply to sync my bookmarks easily with chrome on my phone
<murthy> asraniel_: bookmark sync in chrome/chromium is the best
<ahoneybun> murthy: for me FF is faster then rekonq
<murthy> ahoneybun: with FF everything works fine, but fat UI
<BluesKaj> rekonq still has too many issues with important sites like banks and other financial institutions
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: I would not log into a bank with it
<murthy> ahoneybun: BluesKaj can we take this to offtopic ?
<BluesKaj> chromium refuses to integrate all of it;s GUI with gtk settings
<ahoneybun> murthy: true
<BluesKaj> rekonq is a legit topic for this chat ...even tho it's hopeless
<ahoneybun> lordievader: still there/
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: I would not say hopeless
<BluesKaj> it is for my purposes
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am afraid to do online transactions using rekonq
<apachelogger> bikeshed is not a legit topic for this channel btw
<murthy> apachelogger: hi sentinel
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, bikeshed ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: you dont know bikeshed?
<BluesKaj> I have one , but it's in my back yard
<murthy> ha ha ha
<murthy> BluesKaj: thats the same i know :D
<BluesKaj> along with lawnmowerand gardening tools etc
<BluesKaj> am I supposed to know about "bikeshed" in Linux ?
<sebastiano> hi, do you know of a quick way to change the album tag of an mp3 file? so far I do it with amarok...
<tsimpson> !info kid3 | sebastiano, I use this
<ubottu> sebastiano, I use this: kid3 (source: kid3): KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-2 (raring), package size 692 kB, installed size 2129 kB
<TurntechTerminal> is anyone else having a problem with system time shifting?
<Dummies_freelanc> hello
<Dummies_freelanc> where can download kubuntu with plasma active
<genii> Dummies_freelanc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/releases/13.04/release/
<Dummies_freelanc> genii:  for 64bits sso ?
<genii> No, only comes in 32bit
<genii> ( but will work on a 64bit system too)
<Dummies_freelanc> i need fast for 64bit
<sebastiano> tsimpson: thanks a lot
<SorenHolm> Anyony running kubuntu 13.10-daily. I'm having issue with suspend to ram to being available. 'echo "mem" > /sys/power/state' works, so it is supported on my system.
<genii> SorenHolm: #ubuntu+1 for Saucy please
<genii> ( and yes, it's for all the *buntu )
<SorenHolm> genii: ok, thanks
<therazr> Does anybody here use ibus input method in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> therazr, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> you'll probly get a quicker answer
<jaysee> I have a dual monitor setup and have been playing around with kde a bit. One thing i liked about unity is that i had the global menu at the top of whatever screen i was using the app on. So naturally I tried to set the same idea in kde, but seem to have run into a roadblock. It seems only the first window menubar widget actually picks up on whatever application is running, with the other just sitting with it's generic file -> close. So I was w
<jaysee> ondering, is it possible to have both of those pick up on my current app? Screenshot of issue: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51261980/Snapshots/Stack%20Overflow/snapshot1.png
#kubuntu 2013-06-14
<rosco_y> what's the easiest way to insall the latest version of adobe flash-player in 12.04 LTS?
<rosco_y> I just recently installed some recommended upgrades, and now websites are complaining that I don't have the flaash-player plugin
<genii> rosco_y: If you put in URL bar of browser:   about:plugins     ...what version does it say you have?
<genii> ( because 11.2 is the last version Adobe released for Linux, but some websites want a later version, which is for Windows. The only later version than 11.2 which is for Linux is hardcoded into the Chrome browser)
<rosco_y> genii: I'm surprised, because there isn't any flash-player plugins listed at all when I followed your "about:plugins" recommendation
<genii> rosco_y: Perhaps then to install package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> That will pull in the flash player
<rosco_y> genii: , thank you :)
<genii> rosco_y: You're welcome
<rosco_y> can I install 13.04 alongside my 12.04, so that I can choose which one I want to boot?
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> How does KDE figure out the system capabillities in relation to power (suspend to ram/disk etc.). My system does not recognize that suspend to ram is actually possible.
<pram> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jap_> bjr ici
<ManDurphy> hello
<therazr> so 12.04 + PPAs becomes more or less the same as 13.04?
<Pici> therazr: I'm not sure what you're asking exactly, but you shouldn't use PPAs designed for other releases.
<therazr> Pici: kubuntu backports ppas for 12.04 lts
<Pici> therazr: oh. I misread.  Someone else may need to correct me, but I think that the KDE PPA will bring you up to a more recent KDE version, the other distro packages will not have the same benefit though.  KDE is a special case.
<therazr> Pici: Is the upgrade from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts (when it comes out) a safe procedure?
<Pici> therazr: Yes. LTS to LTS upgrades are always supported and should be safe.
<therazr> Pici: It's 4 months now until 13.10. And 13.04 is only supported until January 2014. So maybe I should choose Kubuntu 12.04 lts don't you think? And then upgrade to 14.04 when it's out
<Pici> therazr: If you want to minimize upgrades, then yes, that might be a better path.
<therazr> Pici: don't you think Mir will break the upgrades to 14.04 lts?
<Pici> therazr: I don't expect to see Mir introduced in an LTS.
<therazr> Pici: I think they expect to achieve that full convergence between form factors, including Mir, by 14.04. They are providing an experimental Mir experience with 13.10 already
<Pici> therazr: In any case, there will be an upgrade path provided.
<therazr> good
<therazr> Is KDE5.0 coming with 14.04?
<Esokrates> hi, when i change a boot parameter in /etc/default/grub is it necessary to run update-initramfs -u too?
<Esokrates> @therazr, not for sure
<Esokrates> therazr, it depends on how fast things develop, as kde is completely independend from kubuntu as you may know
<BluesKaj> is kubuntu actually going to use mir ?
<therazr> Esokrates: I know I know :). But I think they are not making major changes like they did in KDE3->4 transition
<smartboyhw_> BluesKaj: NO :P
<Esokrates> BluesKaj, if you ask martin gräßlin, then no
<BluesKaj> then why the discussion ?
<Esokrates> because shuttleworth promised it would work
<Esokrates> but kde upstream refuses to support distribution specific code
<BluesKaj> i read that kubuntu wasn't going to touch mir with a 10ft pole :)
<BluesKaj> Esokrates, shuttleworth isn't supporting kubuntu so we can't expect anything from him realistically no matter what canonical does withg the ubuntu-core
<Torch> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/05/mir-in-kubuntu/
<therazr> BluesKaj: That doesn't mean he is interested in losing the Ubuntu derivatives he accepted Ubuntu GNOME just 2 months ago
<BluesKaj> therazr, well , methinks Blue Systems may ahve a thing or 2 to say about that
<smartboyhw_> therazr: But it doesn't mean he will make their lifes better…
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu is no longer suported by canonical , derivative or not
<BluesKaj> therazr,6
<therazr> BluesKaj: I know, but I think canonical is interested in having them anyway. Because they know many people use those derivatives don't you think? And since they have the same release cycles for the supported (Unity) edition and derivatives, don't think they will drop that
<smartboyhw_> therazr: They won't "drop" alternatives, but em Mark doesn't want them to sell better than Ubuntu itself…
<BluesKaj> therazr, somehow I doubt that , canonical is going in a different direction with Unity etc , so if the change in direction and philosophy continues , the responsoibility will be left up to the derivatives to keep up[
<therazr> smartboyhw_: They never sold better than the Ubuntu derivatives. So that is not relevant
<therazr> And Ubuntu is not going to sell much more than what it sells now, I think that is being realistic
<therazr> BluesKaj: I don't doubt that. But they will provide Wayland or X11 as an alternative don't you think? So the derivatives can use them
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is also going it's own by default due to canonical dropping support so the other derivatives are on their own except for kubuntu which has solid support so far.
<therazr> BluesKaj: Xubuntu and Kubuntu users also count for the current Ubuntu market share
<BluesKaj> whoever's polling the market share better qualify their findings , but inclusion doesn't make it real , just helps inflate ubuntu's rating
<therazr> BluesKaj: I think having the derivatives is interesting for Canonical and Ubuntu. They just don't support them officially because probably they don't have the resources for that
<BluesKaj> Blue Syatms hired 2 devs from Canonical , one of which was doing exclusive kubuntu support , which Canonical dropped,  , so Suttleworth's intentions were very clear about ubuntu's new direction
<therazr> BluesKaj: Canonical never "supported" Kubuntu seriously, even when it was considered part of Canonical. So it never was a priority, I don't think they showed less interest in Kubuntu after giving it to Blue Systems than what they showed previously
<BluesKaj> therazr, I beg to differ, they had a developer working on it exclusively up until shuttleworth decided to change direction with Unity ... go ask in kubuntu-devel
<therazr> BluesKaj: well, Unity has more than one developer though
<BluesKaj> the unity change challenged their resources and the derivatives like kubuntu suffered a lack of attention when the kubuntu dev(s) had to take on more work
<therazr> BluesKaj: I mean, you really can't notice the differences unless you knew about the change. Kubuntu is more or less the same it was with Canonical. I might add I think it is better now
<therazr> Remember when Kubuntu was considered a 2nd class citizen in the realm of KDE distros?
<BluesKaj> yes it is  , definitely
<therazr> BluesKaj: Together with Ubuntu, Kubuntu 12.04 LTS is the only derivative supported for 5 years too
<therazr> BluesKaj: And I might add Netrunner is an excellent distro run by Blue Systems
<BluesKaj> therazr, once mir is default on ubuntu , i think we can trully classify kubuntu hardly derivative :)
<therazr> BluesKaj: That is not the point. Using Mir or Wayland is irrelevant for that statement I think. What matters is what Canonical considers as their official derivatives, e.g., what follows the same release cycles. As long as they keep true to the ubuntu toolchain, there is nothing wrong if they don't use Mir at all probably
<muddles17> Many errors with xorg have been temporarily fixed for now. kde will be using wayland, so mir shouldn't effect kde.
<BluesKaj> hardly irrelavant , semantics aside the reality is kubuntu is seriously on it's own however you want to define derivative
<therazr> BluesKaj: That's the way Canonical defines derivate from my pov. It doesn't mean they support them financially of course
<BluesKaj> okj now , back to support ...this disussion should have been in OT
<therazr> lol
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<javier___> Hi
<alan_o> So is anyone aware of some pretty serious issues with printing in kubuntu?
<alan_o> For example, I'm completely unable to figure out how to even add a printer.
<alan_o> and apologies up front if I sound a bit frustrated
<alan_o> I've been using normal ubuntu for a long time and never had an issue with this
<alan_o> 1. press the K, type printers, click "Printers: Configure your printers"
<alan_o> press "click here to add a new printer"
<javier___> yep
<alan_o> see a dialog: "Password -Add Printer"
<alan_o> username is filled in as "root"
<alan_o> I change it to my logged in username and password (which has sudo permissions)
<alan_o> I see "failed to get a list of devices: 'forbidden'"
<javier___> mmm... with your user and pass...
<alan_o> yes, with my user and pass that I use for everything else that pops up such a box on this login.
<javier___> hey... see in the web browser: http://localhost:631
<alan_o> yes
<alan_o> I'm getting to that :)
<alan_o> Well, let's get to it now....: http://localhost:631/help/network.html
<javier___> ok... is the cups server...
<alan_o> cupsd seems to be running
<javier___> ok...
<alan_o> I'm curious why it's seeming to want a root password there
<javier___> for the root password... Open a windows terminal, write sudo -s and input your password
<alan_o> ok, you want me to set a root password?
<javier___> yep
<alan_o> ok, so now that seems to work.
<javier___> passwd root...  enter the unix password... and etc!
<alan_o> should I file a bug? I can't be the first to have run into this....
<alan_o> got that, typed it in the box, and I now see a list of printer types
<Quintasan> Wait there
<Quintasan> Wait wait wait, why on earth are you trying to log in into CUPS as root
<javier___> mmmm... em... qhat printer have you??
<alan_o> it even discovered my network printer, which is nice (older Ubuntus did that, and then newer ones didn't, for some reason and I had to type the IP, but tahts' neither here nor there)
<alan_o> HP TN2100N: JetDirect
<javier___> what printer have you??
<javier___> for USB conect??
<alan_o> no
<alan_o> It's a network printer
<javier___> for ip...
<javier___> ok,
<alan_o> yes
<alan_o> :9100
<therazr> Quintasan: root isn't needed to administrate CUPS?
<alan_o> Quintasan: I'm doing what it's telling me to do. I don't like it either. I don't know why it wants a root login
<Quintasan> alan_o: It's a network printer, alright, what is the host system?
<alan_o> Quintasan: host system?
<Quintasan> therazr: You should be able to access cups with YOUR username and password, not root
<alan_o> It's an HP JetDirect printer directly on the network
<alan_o> Quintasan: it says no
<Quintasan> alan_o: Ahh, okay, I see.
<Quintasan> alan_o: I presume you tired adding it directly by IP address, right?
<alan_o> yes, that's the 2nd part of my frustration
<alan_o> as soon as I put the address in, it printed 4 pages of junk, twice
<alan_o> before I could even select the driver type
<Quintasan> alan_o: Can you access localhost:631 with your username and password?
<alan_o> Quintasan: no password necessary even
<Quintasan> alan_o: Go to Administartion -> Add printer
<Quintasan> It should ask for username and password now
<javier___> hey... kubuntu have a KDE-PRINTER.. or kde-printermanagment
<alan_o> Quintasan: my username and pw comes up with "unable to add printer: forbidden"
<alan_o> oh wait
<alan_o> I think this may be my fault
<Quintasan> That means you are probably not in the lpadmin group alan_o
<alan_o> I blew away my groups accidentally the otherday (usermod and forgot to add -a)
<alan_o> dang it.
<alan_o> yeah, I bet that's the problem
<Quintasan> That's probably part of the problem.
<javier___> see this page
<javier___> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/printing/C/print.html
<alan_o> arrgh. I thought I restored all the groups, but I gutess I missed one
<javier___> or... http://userbase.kde.org/Printer_Config
<alan_o> javier___: 7.10 ?
<Quintasan> javier___: That document is kind of OLD, we are currently at 13.04
<alan_o> yes. Either way, I'll fix my group. I'm sure I can figure it out once that's fixed.
<javier___> there are things that have not changed
<alan_o> *sigh* sorry for the noise, I went ballistic when something basic seemed so fundamentally broken.
<alan_o> I'll need to re-logout
<therazr> Quintasan: Its regarding ibus and Kubuntu. Can you write characters such as á é ã ô in libreoffice? thanks
<Quintasan> alan_o: Good luck, I think you might have better luck adding that through webui
<Quintasan> therazr: I do not think you need ibus for that
<Guest96044> hi
<alan_o> Quintasan: I like to try to do things the more desktop-integrated ways, just to exercise them. Failing that, yeah, I'll try on the cups web interface.
<Quintasan> alan_o: Hmm
<Quintasan> alan_o: Try doing that via the GUI once you fix your groups maybe
<Quintasan> if not then use the webui
<Quintasan> Guest96044: hi
<Quintasan> therazr: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/14/plasma-desktopNA2481.png
<therazr> Quintasan: I need ibus to write japanese though. And I can't have 2 input methods at the same time, Xorg doesn't like that xD
<Quintasan> Ah yes
<Guest96044> how can i get sholarship
<Guest96044> ?
<Quintasan> Guest96044: That's probably not the right channel
<Quintasan> therazr: Do you have anthy installed?
<Quintasan> therazr: ibus-anthy is the package
<therazr> Quintasan: yes. The problem is not anthy. It's ibus, because I can use mozc too to write japanese.
<therazr> ibus-mozc
 * Quintasan looks
<therazr> and ibus-anthy. Both work fine. The problem is the characters with accents áãẽéẽónñ etc. in GTK apps. This problem doesn't happen in GTK-based DEs though
<Quintasan> therazr: You can't type those in GTK apps under KDE but it works in say GNOME or XFCE?
<therazr> indeed :P
<Quintasan> Well, I could either blame GTK integration OR the backend itself or LibreOffice
<therazr> Quintasan: Guess what, it also works on other KDE distros like Fedora or Mageia. It's just Kubuntu lol, every version
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> therazr: At the same time I'm wondering how the hell do you input the accent characters with mozc since it's made for Japanese input and I'm pretty sure there are no such symbols in Japanese
<Guest96044> sandra
<Quintasan> therazr: Truth be told I'd force the switch to fcitx because I find ibus damn buggy
<therazr> Quintasan: Yes, that's what I was going to wask. Among scim, fcitx and uim which one is better alternative?
<Quintasan> Since you are using mozc as backend I'd say you can go with fcitx
<Quintasan> scim I think has had no development for quite a while
<therazr> Quintasan: Whenever I want to write these characters I just disable the IME with ctrl+space.
<alan_o> Quintasan: javier___ : Thanks. Works great now. Sorry for my frustration.
<Quintasan> alan_o: Great.
<Quintasan> therazr: Hah, lol I can type them just fine here
<Quintasan> therazr: I'd say you broke something then
<therazr> Quintasan: Also, mozc or anthy?
<Quintasan> I'm not sure what though
<Quintasan> therazr: I have been using anthy for quite a while but mozc seems also good
<Quintasan> therazr: I'd give both a go but now I'm supposted to be studying for exams :P
<therazr> I can write in Romaji here with the IME enabled too, but I need to disable the IME to write the characters with the accents.
<therazr> Since the IME assumes the English keyboard as the fallback I think
<Quintasan> therazr: Look, if the backend doesn't have support for those characters there is no way you should be able to input those symbols with the IME enabled
<Quintasan> at least there should be no way
<therazr> But that's ok, do you know about uim?
<Quintasan> I know about it but I have mixed feeling about it
<Quintasan> therazr: I'd rather use fcitx with mozc
<Quintasan> I think it also has anthy backend but it's not in the repositories yet
<therazr> I found uim-anthy
<therazr> ups
<therazr> fcitx
<therazr> fcitx-anthy too
<Quintasan> The problem with input methods is that there are multiple backends and god knows which one is better
<Quintasan> therazr: Saucy or Raring?
<therazr> Quintasan: isnt mozc provided by Google?
<Quintasan> >This open-source project originates from Google Japanese Input.
<therazr> Quintasan: I'm on saucy, its only there like you said (fcitx-anthy). Maybe it's buggy, so I might prefer mozc
<Quintasan> Ohhhhh
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> I never said anything about it being buggy
<Quintasan> ibus is buggy as hell
<Quintasan> at least when it comes to QT
<Quintasan> Qt integration.
<Quintasan> Try fcitx-anthy and let me know how it works
<therazr> I think the version of ibus in kubuntu is old, or something. Because it's very different than what you get in Fedora or Mageia. I mean, the Graphical Interface to configure it has many more options in the latter distros
<Quintasan> therazr: fcitx, scim, uim, ibus and hime and whatnot are frontends, while anthy and mozc are backends
<Quintasan> therazr: the default frontend in *buntu is IBus
<therazr> Quintasan: I know I know. Which one has smarter guessing for Japanese words (the kanji equivalents to the romaji), anthy or mozc?
<Quintasan> therazr: You have to try both, I'd say mozc since I used the Google Japanese Input on Android and it was great
<Quintasan> therazr: But I only used anthy on my desktop
<therazr> Yea, since you are a native it should be mostly the same with either :)
<Quintasan> therazr: Ha ha, not, I'm from Poland :P
<Quintasan> If that's what you were reffering to by native
<therazr> LOL. Ok then, you are still knowledgeable on the language
<Quintasan> therazr: That said, if you decide to give FCITX a go, be sure to let me know how that work in KDE, I'm assuming you are using that
<Quintasan> therazr: I'd like to think that but I can barely put sentences together :P
<therazr> I am on KDE. If I weren't, ibus would be enough
<Quintasan> ああああああああああ
<Quintasan> well
<therazr> So are you learning the language? I know this should be offtopic :P
<Quintasan> When you pull ibus-anthy it should work without any magic
<Quintasan> yeah, let's move it to offtopic
<KeanuR_> hello together.. freshly installed 13.04 (used 12.04 before) now i cant open my crypted harddrives with luksopen even the password is 100% correct... any ideas?
<KeanuR_> hmm better to ask in a real linux channel?
<tumor130> xxxxxxxxxx
<genii> Hm.
<hellslinger> anyone know how to get blur working for konsole in 4.10?
<marcosnt1177> tem alguem ae
<marcosnt1177> have brazilian user here
#kubuntu 2013-06-15
<Guest45157> hello
<Guest45157> anybody there?
<gaurav__> #kubuntu
<gaurav__> #kubuntu..i need to know what has changed since kubuntu 12.10 and 13.04
<gaurav__> #kubuntu i need to know what has changed since kubuntu 12.10 and 13.04
<DarthFrog> So how come no-one pointed him to the Changelog?
<DarthFrog> Or were we all (like me) busy on other windows?
<valorie> I just got here
<goodtime> hello
<DarthFrog> Welcome, valorie
<valorie> but you would think he would have looked at kubuntu.org to see the diff
<goodtime> my flshplayer is all messed up looking
<goodtime> hmmm
<valorie> well, I meant 'just got here tonight'
<valorie> but thanks, DarthFrog
<goodtime> its all blue and purple lol
<goodtime> any ideas
<valorie> I actually started to answer, but the questioner had left already
<Unit193> Tried to disable h/w accel?
<DarthFrog> valorie:  Frequently pointing someone to where they can find the answer is more valuable than giving them the answer.  And usually less work. :-)
<DarthFrog> goodtime: I presume you tried restarting the app?
<goodtime> has anyone eles had this problem
<goodtime> ive rebooted alot also
<goodtime> its weird looking when it plays
<DarthFrog> goodtime:  That's a nuisance.  :-)
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I don't have an answer for you.  Nor have I experienced your issue.
<goodtime> yes its a differnt thing ive incounterd here
<DarthFrog> Anyway, I'm off.  goodnight all.
<goodtime> good night DarthFrog
<valorie> hey goodtime -- is this in FF, Chromium, or what?
<valorie> and which version of kubuntu
<valorie> I noticed a flash update yesterday or so, in 13.04
 * Unit193 thinks he can't be seen. :P
<valorie> in 12.10 I had a lot of flash problems
<goodtime> firefox and rekong
<valorie> non since upgrade
<goodtime> im running 12.04lts
<valorie> ha
<Unit193> Ok, so I'll try again, did you try to disable hardware accel in flash?
<valorie> so you might try chromium
<goodtime> no 13.04 sorry
<goodtime> ok ill try it
<valorie> I got really tired of FF and flash problems
<Unit193> If you use chromium, you also have to download and setup PPAPI/pepper flash or it'll be the exact same version in firefox, no difference...
<goodtime> oh man
<valorie> Unit193: I have not done that
<valorie> and have no problems
<goodtime> ill try to dl it and install pepper then
<Unit193> Then you are still using NPAPI flash.
<valorie> that said, I haven't tried again in FF
<valorie> Unit193: I have whatever is stock
<Unit193> valorie: Chromium, not Google Chrome, right?
<valorie> yes, that's what kubuntu offers
<Unit193> goodtime: It isn't hard, I've even made a script that does it all for you. :P
<valorie> with FF I had to use flash aid
<valorie> and it still sucked a bit
<goodtime> well thats coo but im not that advanced
<valorie> that's why I would rather use just what's offered
<valorie> unfortunately, rekonq isn't quite there yet for me
<valorie> and I 've been using FF from the beginning
<valorie> but it just hasn't kept up to Chromium IMO
<goodtime> heh i think 13.10 is out now
<valorie> well, it is in development
<Unit193> It's October already? ;)
<valorie> it will be "out" in October
<valorie> some of the devels are running it, but usually in VMs
<goodtime> lol
<valorie> 6 month release cadence
<Unit193> Normal warning, this downloads something outside of the repos, and doesn't have any means of updating itself so could quickly become a security risk: http://unit193.tk/download-flash
<goodtime> didnt work hmm
<valorie> what didn't work?
<goodtime> the flash install in kate i just did
<goodtime> it didnt hurt anything either thank goodness
<valorie> in kate?
<goodtime> yeah that sit Unit193 just spammed was a install that default installed in kate
<goodtime> didnt do a thing
<goodtime> site*
<Unit193> Kate is a text editor...
<tsimpson> it may have opened the text file in kate, but it certainly didn't install in kate
<goodtime> right
<goodtime> ok
<lorddelta> Hi, how to reset the kwallet daemon? I tried, long and hard, to figure out how, but my kubuntu desktop is broken; had to login via other means. Basically I was getting a "no-agent" message.
<goodtime> thats why it did nothing then lol
<goodtime> im kinda a noob
<goodtime> kinda not
<goodtime> idk
<lorddelta> Something in recent updates screwed with it I'm assuming
<lorddelta> running 12.04.02
<goodtime> im running 13.04 i forgot im running one of my other desktops
<valorie> goodtime: you tried installing something you didn't understand?
<goodtime> my laptop is 12.04lts
<valorie> rather than installing a trusted kubuntu package?
<goodtime> yes i did valorie because i guess i trusted
<valorie> sounds like a good way to mess up your computer, to me
<valorie> I'm glad it didn't do so
<goodtime> so i install or tryed to fix something by asking in here
<valorie> and I advised a package from the repositories
<goodtime> ok
<valorie> Chromium-browser
<goodtime> yes
<goodtime> i do have it installed
<goodtime> brb
<valorie> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<valorie> heh
<lorddelta> What did goodtime do?
<lorddelta> If anyone knows the dbus magiks that makes kwallet restart, or any relevant system config to check, would appreciate it.
<goodtime>  apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras didnt work either hmm
<lorddelta> Otherwise I'm stuck uninstalling/re-installing various kde libraries until something starts working again :P
<valorie> lorddelta: have you done some googling?
<goodtime> wow this is kinda a headache
<lorddelta> Indeed. The googling on the error was rather unhelpful.
<valorie> uninstalling/reinstalling random libraries sounds rather extreme
<lorddelta> Yeah well.
<valorie> I would ask in #kde as well
<lorddelta> Not having access to the internet to fix your problem is kinda extreme.
<valorie> sure
<lorddelta> I can assure you I will continue random googling if I don't find the answer in this channel :P
<goodtime> ok ty i do appreicate it lorddelta/ valorie
<valorie> as I said, #kde and/or #kde-devel might be more helpful
<valorie> !kwallet
<ubottu> kwallet is a subsystem that provides a convenient and secure way to manage all your passwords. More information is available at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kwallet
<valorie> interesting
<lorddelta> Quite. I thought it was polkit that was going awry.
<lorddelta> But I managed to (I think) eliminate the possibility while offline.
<lorddelta> !polkit
<valorie> ~info polkit
<valorie> fiddlesticks
<valorie> !info polkit
<ubottu> Package polkit does not exist in raring
<lorddelta> O.o
<valorie> ummmm
<lorddelta> 'apt-cache search polkit'
<lorddelta> I assure you it exists
<lorddelta> Can you run cmd in here?
<lorddelta> !apt-cache search polkit
<ubottu> lorddelta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lorddelta> Nope
<IdleOne> !search polkit
<ubottu> Found:
<IdleOne> apparently nothing
<lorddelta> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/polkit/
<tsimpson> !find polkit
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-polkit-1.0, libpolkit-agent-1-0, libpolkit-agent-1-dev, libpolkit-backend-1-0, libpolkit-backend-1-dev, libpolkit-gobject-1-0, libpolkit-gobject-1-dev, libpolkit-qt-1-1, libpolkit-qt-1-dev, lxpolkit (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polkit&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<IdleOne> thank you tsimpson :)
<lorddelta> I guessed that it might have been responsible because the network settings panel couldn't speak to the "agent"
<lorddelta> lol
<lorddelta> I sorta abandoned the prospect of figuring out what was going awry once I realized just how complicated dbus services are. X_X
<lorddelta> At least till I had internet again.
 * lorddelta stops rambling
<zw> hell everyone
<zw> how can i install the packages in live_cd
<valorie> zw, you mean rather than downloading them from the repositories?
<zw> yep
<zw> valorie: can you tell me how can
<valorie> as I recall, as long as the cd/dvd/usb is still in the drive, it will be used first
<valorie> why do you want to do it this way, zw?
<valorie> expensive connection?
<zw> valorie: the network is connected.i want to install "gdisk" ,apt-get install gdisk.but i don't know how to install. i boot ubuntu from live_cd
<valorie> while you are booted, I don't think it can be used to install anything
<valorie> unless you chroot in
<valorie> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<valorie> that might help you
<zw> ok,i will try. thanks a lot!
<lorddelta> Hmm, do services in a 32-bit chroot run on their own kernel or do they run on the real kernel?
<tsimpson> chroot doesn't change the kernel, only the root of the filesystem
<valorie> they run in the kernel from the live session
<valorie> it's just a way to work on the new install
<valorie> usually because there is a grub problem
<rohdef> I'm trying to make an rdp connection to a Windows Server 2012 using krdp, but after I've entered my credentials it simply stands there with blue background and very long horizontal and vertical scroll bars, as if trying to load something it can't, what can I do to fix that?
<IggyKoopa> rohdef: you could try using rdesktop just to rule out if it's a configuration or application issue.
<rohdef> IggyKoopa, will try
<rohdef> IggyKoopa, it says: ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer... I wonder if the server is down, but the behavior is exactly the same as when I confirmed it running
<rohdef> IggyKoopa, nopes, server is running fine :/ just confirmed it from a VM
<rohdef> oh: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7443267/what-version-of-rdp-is-used-in-windows-8/ oh bugger
<Guest74979>  hey I am getting these errors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=P2Bg4dra even after heena@heena:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep kde4libs could you suggest something? LibAttica version installed is 0.4.1
<Guest74979> @murthy any help ? :P
<tsimpson> Guest74979: 0.4.1 is not greater or equal to 0.4.2, so you'd need a newer version to build whatever it is you're building
<Guest74979> I know ..but how to upgrade it to newer version??
<tsimpson> download it and compile it I suppose
<tsimpson> perhaps steel the package from saucy
<Guest74979> @tsimpson I cloned it from git kde:attica then make ,But while make install I got errors CMake Error at lib/cmake_install.cmake:56 (FILE):   file INSTALL cannot copy file   "/home/heena/attica/build/lib/libattica.so.0.4.2" to   "/usr/local/lib/libattica.so.0.4.2". Call Stack (most recent call first):   cmake_install.cmake:37 (INCLUDE)   make: *** [install] Error 1
<tsimpson> you need sudo to install
<tsimpson> "sudo make install"
<Guest74979> oh yeah .. thanks
<martin__> hi. Please help me with pulseaudio. I've great problems with skype. Echo on microphone input (headset) and the output is fixed to HDMI! I cannot change it to the headset!
<chrisirc> Hi. Is there any relevant difference between installing kubuntu from scratch and "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on plain Ubuntu?
<chrisirc> (Other than the difference in amount of work/time/space)
<tsimpson> chrisirc: nope
<chrisirc> Thanks. (It would be nice if that were mentioned on the kubuntu website somewhere.)
<tsimpson> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<tsimpson> it was somewhere...
<tsimpson> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<tsimpson> well it's the same for *buntu, if you install the ubuntu-desktop package in Kubuntu you get the same as a regular Ubuntu install + a regular Kubuntu install
<tsimpson> just different default packages (for the GUI) sharing the same base packages for the system
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest74979> Hey I am getting  cmake error : Could NOT find XCB (missing: XCB_LIBRARIES XCB_INCLUDE_DIR)  Could you tell from where to install the latest version?
<BluesKaj> Guest74979, have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<Guest74979> I think xcb is not installed isnt it?
<tsimpson> make sure you have libx11-xcb-dev installed
<tsimpson> building stuff generally requires -dev packages
<Guest74979> sudp apt-get install libx11-xcb-dev shall help @tsimpson ?
<Guest74979> *sudo
<tsimpson> it may
<tsimpson> xcb is a mess, but I'd expect it to help
<Guest74979> naah still the same error
<tsimpson> you should check the documentation or contact the author of the software and ask them what it requires
<tsimpson> `apt-cache search "X C Binding"|grep -- -dev|wc -l` gives me 28 possible packages it could be asking for, who knows which it wants
<Esokrates> jerry5: that would be insane
<Esokrates> jerry5: you could loose all your data, as all applications would get killed
<xtrmkevor> hi! is there a way to tell krunner which paths it should scan for programs / files ?
<xtrmkevor> how can i change the keyboard layout for the login screen? its always us by default :/
<deb_> Hi,I want to know that I got some display problem in lightDM greeter ,so what to do now??Please help
<deb_> anybody??
<duo_> sorry for my english
<duo_> Hi I'm putting together a kubuntu live, I need to know where is the configuration file for the default theme (I want oxigen) and the window decoration (want plastik)
<duo_> I'm using UCK
<canin> what are the ssl settings for this server... v3 port...?
<agrigini> CIAO
<agrigini> HO UN PROBLEMA CON WINE
<vladimir_> Anyone in the room?
<linux> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<linux> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<linux> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<linux> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<FloodBotK1> linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<FloodBotK1> pussy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> pussy without patience it will be very tough
<pussy> how to make?
<pussy> from ubuntu remix
<OerHeks> This is Kubuntu support, better ask in #ubuntu
<pussy> how kubuntu is made?
<OerHeks> ubuntu remix is not an oifficial derivate AFAIK
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu? (no bad peoples please)
<pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<canin> 261 users and 0 ops? lol
<cahir> ?
<canin> no moderators
<Artakha> canin, there's always the almighty floodserv upon us :p
<BluesKaj> canin, don't worry , we're being monitored :)
<canin> I'm using Cinnamon and KDE... I wonder which has more users these days. A lot have moved to KDE from unity being lame, a lot went Cinnamon for the same reason.
<canin> We're all being spied upon :(
<Orion__> ssf
<Orion__> hi there
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to adjust pointer speed/sensitivity for the mouse seperately from touchpad? Currently, I have to manually change the settings whenever I switch between the two
<armin> CoJaBo: probably only from the x config
<CoJaBo> how do i do that?
<armin> CoJaBo: and that's just a wild guess agai
<armin> n
<armin> CoJaBo: well this will get a bit of tinkering around, but to get you started, look at this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Frequently_used_options
<armin> CoJaBo: so basically you create a file for the touchpad in xorg.conf.d and define some options with the "Option" keyword there.
<CoJaBo> The problem im having is that the pointer settings for the mouse seem to always apply to the touchpad
<armin> that's why i tell you to specify some the hard way one layer below this all, in xorg directly. :)
<armin> so basically what you do is: set it so that you're comfortable with the mouse, and then adjust the values for the touchpad, in the file you created, like above.
<armin> you probably want the settings "MinSpeed", "MaxSpeed" and "AccelFactor".
<armin> be prepared for some tinkering around, killing your x-server, testing again, and so on.
<armin> does that make sense to you?
<armin> CoJaBo: the good thing is that you only do this one time and then after re-installing your system the next time you can just use the settings from /etc again there.
<armin> CoJaBo: sorry if you thought this would be easier, but that's a workaround that will definitely do the job.
<CoJaBo> armin: I actually have all those options from the GUI; if I adjust the mouse enough so its usable, there seems to be no way to tweak the settings so its usable
<CoJaBo> The problem is, the pointer speed is too fast by a factor of about 10; if I slow it down that much, and crank the touchpad speed up to try to compensate, it behaves very strangely
<armin> CoJaBo: again, that's why i tell you to affect only one of both, specifically the touchpad, in xorg directly. :)
<armin> CoJaBo: i know it might be counter-intuitive for you.
<CoJaBo> The touchpad doesn't obey only its own settings
<armin> CoJaBo: well i told you a way that will work.
<CoJaBo> And I dont see a way from that link to tell it to use a different setting for the pointer
<armin> CoJaBo: in that config section you just affect the touchpad acceleration, not the mouse.
<CoJaBo> I need to affect only the mouse.
<armin> CoJaBo: if you drive with 100mph and a car with 120mph overtakes you, then it doesn't matter how much you slow down the time, you'll not be faster than the other.
<CoJaBo> ...?
<armin> CoJaBo: as you can't affect the other car, but can accelerate and slow down your own one, you have a chance to adapt the speed of both.
<armin> cahir: well, the relation of both speeds.
<armin> err
<armin> CoJaBo:
<armin> CoJaBo: does that make sense?
<CoJaBo> I tried slowing down the mouse; if I do that, I can get it to a usable state. From there, the touchpad is profoundly jerky if I speed it up.
<armin> CoJaBo: basically you have 2 points where you can define speeds: 1) the GUI, where you affect both, and 2) the xorg config, where you only affect the pad.
<armin> CoJaBo: yes, then the link is just what you need.
<CoJaBo> What setting do I adjust to fix the jerkiness?
<armin> probably MaxSpeed and AccelFactor
<armin> to get values to play around with, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-230197.html
<armin> point 5
<armin> sorry, i'm not a native speaker, so i hope what i tell here makes some kind of sense to you.
<armin> :)
<CoJaBo> armin: Both those, plus min speed, are exposed thru the GUI
<armin> CoJaBo: it will be tinkering around anyways. play with those things.
<CoJaBo> I have been, for quite a while; the faster it gets, the jerkier it gets
<armin> yes, but only the pad, right?
<armin> then AccelFactor is what you need.
<armin> and maybe MaxSpeed a bit
<armin> but i'd start with AccelFactor
<armin> think of it as: if there's a threshold you hit, then the pointer will be faster AccelFactor times, up to a value of MaxSpeed.
<CoJaBo> armin: Indeed, its faster, but its jerky
<CoJaBo> I cam move smothly in increments of about 40 px
<armin> CoJaBo: mhhh, sounds like you still have to play around with it a bit.
<armin> CoJaBo: i think this is very very stupid, too. i mean, that you're completely lost if you have 2 pointers, or even 3.
<CoJaBo> So theres no way to set seperate ppointer-acceleration per device?
<armin> CoJaBo: that's just over-complicating user-interfaces.
<CoJaBo> Is there at least a way to set pointer acceleration from command line?
<armin> CoJaBo: i think the desktop developers (kde, unity and gnome, all of them) should give users a way to define that per device, each.
<armin> CoJaBo: yes. try xset.
<armin> CoJaBo: "xset m 4 4" for example.
<CoJaBo> armin: Thanks; hackish, but I guess its the best i can do..
<armin> CoJaBo: at least you only have 2 pointing devices and not 3. with a thinkpad with trackpad, trackpoint and mouse attached via usb things get funny.
<armin> :)
<armin> welcome
<CoJaBo> If its impossible with 2, it wouldn't be any more impossible with 3 :P
<armin> depends on your interpretation of "impossibility". :)
<CoJaBo> Im just going to set it to change the setting when the mouse is plugged in/unplugged >_>
<armin> CoJaBo: probably the best you can do.
<woutor> join #ZorinOS
<woutor> Sorry.
#kubuntu 2013-06-16
<FOAD> Hi, how do I automatically add selected text to the clipboard?
<FOAD> (In konsoles, Firefox, etc.)
<BigWig> my twitter client, Choqok, never updates..
<BigWig> I still have the same feed from 4 days ago, anyone know what's going on?
<juanchi> how do I use ktorrent?
<kdef> hey
<kdef> can someone tell me why I have to go to 'settings' to get sound?  lol   and it just gets me to another layer of kmixer?
<kdef> volume really quiet although equalizer is at half...
<kdef> use a kde distro and have no sound! ;)
<goddard> hi does kde have something like synapsee or gnome do?
<tsimpson> you mean like krunner? (Alt-F2)
<goddard> thats exactly what i mean
<goddard> ]nice
<goddard> thanks
<tsimpson> :)
<stack_> Hi, I recently installed kubuntu 13.04 ,it works fine some hours ago when I build kdelibs,kde-runtime,kactivities,kde-wrkspace .Now it is displaying error data directory for applet not found *Please help !*
<Tm_T> stack_: you built what exactly?
<stack_> kdelibs,kde-runtime,kde-workspace
<Tm_T> stack_: from git?
<stack_> yes
<Tm_T> allright, if you plan to develop KDE, I recommend asking help in #kde-devel, in other cases I recommend avoiding building those components (:
<stack_> @Tm_T is not a good option to use git on kubuntu 13.04??
<Tm_T> stack_: more like it's not a good idea to build core KDE components unless you know what you're doing (:
<Tm_T> needs some practicing to get working system, that
<stack_> then what do you suggest
<tsimpson> !neon | stack_, try this
<ubottu> stack_, try this: Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<cahir> So when i  upgrade to 13.04 i lose all the activites, special window  settings etc.?
<cees4u> hello
<cahir> hello
<avihay> cahir: you shouldn't lose it, that data is stored in your home folder, that doesn't get changed during upgrade. there might be incompatibilities between a specific settings file and the program that loads it, but most programs handle the version incompatibilities gracefully
<avihay> gtg
<ivan_> I LOVE KUBUNTU 13.04!!!
<ivan_> It's perfect
<Guest51203> After years with Unity i am happy as never
<Ivan_Ukraine> good wishes to all users of Kubuntu
<soee> ;]
<FOAD> Hi, how do I change the bindings of the mouse buttons?  I want mouse-6 to do what the middle mouse button is supposed to do (paste_.
<cahir> ivan_: I heard it's pretty buggy. I am using this right now but ...
<bendersteed> Hello everyone.
<bendersteed> What do you people use for twitter identica
<bendersteed> cause now with the new api choqok and microblog plasmoid dont seem to work.
<kdef> I'm back
<kdef> any advice for fixing sound?
<kdef> the problem is I have to go back and forth with external speakers and a headset that has a mic
<kdef> and the settings show at half or 50% or even higher but it's still very faint, the sound
<kdef> I tried setting in system settings -> Multmed. -> Phon and switch the priority but nothing changes
<Belial`> anyone having issues using a mixture of plasma themes? trying to use caledonia with an ember panel but it's not taking. this is on a fresh install of 13.04 and i never had the issue before.
<Belial`> used to mix and match fine.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bendersteed> Belial`: try and mix them manually
<Belial`> yeah, that's what i'm doing.
<Belial`> i didn't think there was any other way.
<bendersteed> by copyning the panel background etc in the folder of the other theme
<Belial`> ohh
<Belial`> i got you.
<bendersteed> this way works for, mixing them through the options never worked for me
<Belial`> bendersteed, it's weird. i never had an issue before with 11.10 - 12.10 but now it's all off.
<Belial`> doing ember theme with just a caledonia task items and icons gives me almost an air look.
<Belial`> if i install a certain icon set to /usr/share/icons that matches my kde icons, will gtk programs use that icon set?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<alsitnetpc> okay all packets, thank you, goodbye all...
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<pussy> how to make linux based operating system?
<FloodBotK1> pussy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avihay> that's not a trivial question
<BluesKaj> avihay, this isn't the placeto ask
<avihay> I know
<therazr> Hey. If the kubuntu-desktop is 'to be removed' in apt, that's a bad thing right?
<therazr> and kde-workspace too
<gits1225> therazr, yes, its a bad thing. Were you un-installing a KDE application which triggered the whole removal of KDE?
<gits1225> like okular for example
<therazr> gits1225: No. I was trying to install the LTS enablement stack in Kubuntu. But it has that "little" side effect xD
<therazr> gits1225: You see. The Quantal hardware stack, in Kubuntu 12.04
<gits1225> I was reading on it.
<gits1225> therazr, if all the hardware runs fine on the current install, why would you want to install something like LTS enablement stack?
<gits1225> I am just curious
<therazr> gits1225: More recent hardware support drivers. But I see we can install the kernel from Raring without trouble, so that's enough.
<MarconM> kubuntu 13.04 working very nice on my notebook Dell Vostro 3500
<MarconM> =)
<bendersteed> MarconM: works great on my laptop too
<bendersteed> a thing that kde really needs is a modern browser
<volkan> hello. if I do ubuntu install and then install kubuntu-desktop and purge ubuntu-desktop, will it be exactly kubuntu?
<bendersteed> rekonq is nice but really behind chromium, firefox
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> volkan, for 13.04 purekde , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/
<volkan> ubottu BluesKaj thanks for help
<ubottu> volkan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<volkan> it means there will be no leftover from ubuntu?
<IdleOne> correct
<volkan> thanks
<BluesKaj> there will be some apps that you installed yourself perhaps, vol
<BluesKaj> volkan,
<BluesKaj> ^
<volkan> BluesKaj: aah thats ok :)
<grenev> Hi I have some questions
<grenev> is there java installed on the os by default?
<grenev> I want to remove it for security issues
<BluesKaj> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MarconM> bendersteed: agree
<lordievader> IIRC java is not installed by default.
<MarconM> i think could be chromium
<grenev> oh ok thanks!
<grenev> Ok next question is, how do I get Chromium to use the PPAPI flash instead of the antiquated flash plugin available from Adobe?
<grenev> Chrome is not opensource only chromium is thats why i am concerned
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> i use chromium
<BluesKaj> grenev, check in muon search for java , java-common is installed by default afaik
<MarconM> BluesKaj: are u using 13.04 ?
<grenev> Blueskaj: ok will do
<BluesKaj> yes MarconM
<SharkMa-san> is there any way to get kmail to function properly?
<grenev> The other reason is that the PPAPI plugin is sandboxed by Chromium while the separate plugin from Adobe isnt
<SharkMa-san> one account just keeps haunting me... I just deleted it fo the 10th time
<BluesKaj> grenev, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<grenev> thanks alot. been looking at guides and so far nothing seemed to work but this is better than the stuff I tried.
<grenev> Is there a way to set the powerbuttons to carry their function without a countdown timer?
<grenev> The last forum topics about this are quite old and haven't led me to the solution
<BluesKaj> grenev, power buttons ?
<grenev> yea like for shutdown or sleep, it says shutting down in 30 seconds
<grenev> instead of doing it immediately
<grenev> There is one thing I am not sure about. Does Ubuntu's Mir mean the end of compatibility with all the X11 apps out there?
<grenev> I am really worried if thats the case
<BluesKaj> grenev, afaik kubuntu is not going to use mir ..wayland is in kubuntu's future tho
<grenev> Ok so Kubuntu could choose then?
<grenev> What I mean you are not tied to Canonical decisions?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is nolonger supported by canonical , Blue Systems is now supporting it
<grenev> Thats good.
<grenev> I was thinking that KDE is in a unique position to roll out its vision for multi device platforms. It is the only DE that has a coherent and flexible design as to allow adaptation for different form factors
<BluesKaj> grenev, http://blue-systems.com/
<grenev> So it works on both desktop and mobile without dumbing down anything
<grenev> Blue-systems made Muon? I am grateful
<grenev> I missed Synaptic until I saw Muon
<grenev> very good stuff
<BluesKaj> grenev, I used sysnaptic for a long time until muon became mature and stable
<BluesKaj> which wasn't very long ago :)
<BluesKaj> no muon has been around longer than Blue Sustems
<kaddi> o.o
<grenev> Really? I thought it was one of the things they worked on. or maybe they contributed to it later on
<BluesKaj> perhaps a, I haven't looked into it
<grenev> I am curious does moving to Qt5 give performance benefits or what? 4.10 is blazing on my machine
<BluesKaj> still Qt4 here
<grenev> Yea but I meant is in the future
<grenev> thanks alot guys you've been helpful
<ovidiu-florin> Romanian language is missing on Keyboard layouts. What can I do?
<ovidiu-florin> it happenes only on that computer?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry. It's an affirmation, not a question.
<stack_> may be its xml file is missing @ovidiu-florin
<stack_> I am getting this error on cmake  Could NOT find XCB (missing: XCB_LIBRARIES XCB_INCLUDE_DIR) what should be done here?
<ovidiu-florin> stack_: how to fix?
<stack_> may be try to build it from the source
<milind_> hello
<BigWig> I'm trying to install Kubuntu over the network using bootp and tftp-hpa
<BigWig> I've tried numerous guides to no avail
<BigWig> problems I've run into: Trying to get bootp to start by editing inetd.conf is fruitless because I can't find inetd.conf.
<BigWig> When I did get this to work on a different computer, my client computer wouldn't get past searching for a tftp server.
<bjwest> ??
#kubuntu 2014-06-09
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys
<JaZZyCooL> right now I am in kubuntu 14.10 live version
<JaZZyCooL> but the thing is I am only getting resolution of 1240x768
<JaZZyCooL> I tried changing settings using display manager but it has the maximum resolution of only 1240x768
<JaZZyCooL> how can I change the resolution and will this resolution remain the same even after installation
<JaZZyCooL> guys anyone
<JaZZyCooL> I would highly appreciate your help
<JaZZyCooL> please
<JaZZyCooL> guys anyone
<JaZZyCooL> ?
<JaZZyCooL> guys I really need help please anyone
<JaZZyCooL> ??
<JaZZyCooL> guys please anyone
<JaZZyCooL> I am really in ineed
<DarthFrog> what resolution do you want?
<DarthFrog> And what video card do you have?
<JaZZyCooL> I have nvidia
<JaZZyCooL> gt650m
<JaZZyCooL> and I want resolution of 1366x768
<JaZZyCooL> but right now I m in live mode though
<DarthFrog> Ah.  Live with it.
<JaZZyCooL> so will it set to the proper resolution once I install the OS
<DarthFrog> If you had installed Kubuntu, you could have installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers and choose the resolution you want.  Not from a live CD though.
<JaZZyCooL> ok
<JaZZyCooL> one last question
<JaZZyCooL> are there any problems with the installing of nvidia drives and should I install the one that says recommended
<DarthFrog> Answers are $1, correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.
<JaZZyCooL> lol
<DarthFrog> it should work.
<JaZZyCooL> because I had some problems in the past so just making sure
<DarthFrog> That's a free answer. :-)
<JaZZyCooL> lol
<DarthFrog> A GTX 650 is a pretty recent card.  The 331 drivers should work fine with it.
<DarthFrog> Run "nvidia-xconfig" after installing the drivers, though.
<JaZZyCooL> also I am re-installing kubuntu at the place where my xubuntu is right now
<JaZZyCooL> should I keep the same /, swap area I had for xubuntu and press install
<DarthFrog> You don't have to re-install.  Just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package and choose which one you want at log in time.
<DarthFrog> Really, you don't have to re-install.
<JaZZyCooL> well I dont want xubuntu
<JaZZyCooL> so
<DarthFrog> So don't choose it at login.
<JaZZyCooL> i want kubuntu instead
<JaZZyCooL> well I have xubuntu 13.10 right now
<JaZZyCooL> and its support is ending in july
<DarthFrog> Re-install if you want but you don't have to.  The underlying system is the same, the difference is in the GUi.
<JaZZyCooL> so switching to kubuntu 14.10
<DarthFrog> 14.04
<JaZZyCooL> yeah my bad
<JaZZyCooL> lol
<DarthFrog> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<DarthFrog> Then install "kubuntu-desktop".  Bingo, you'll be running Kubuntu 14.04.  Or Xubuntu 14.04 if you wish.
<JaZZyCooL> well so just writing that statement would upgrade my OS
<TheFakeazneD525> yes
<JaZZyCooL> to 14.04
<TheFakeazneD525> not instantly
<TheFakeazneD525> but yes
<TheFakeazneD525> also, the more packages installed
<TheFakeazneD525> the more time it takes
<JaZZyCooL> what do u mean by not instantly
<TheFakeazneD525> JaZZyCooL: it has to work a bit
<TheFakeazneD525> so don't hold your breath after you run it
<DarthFrog> Takes a while to configure, download and install.
<TheFakeazneD525> because it upgrades ALL packages
<TheFakeazneD525> and does some reconfiguration
<DarthFrog> You just sit back and watch.
<JaZZyCooL> u mean it will take time to install and download?
<TheFakeazneD525> JaZZyCooL: yes
<JaZZyCooL> ok gotcha
<TheFakeazneD525> and DO NOT, for any reason shut down the computer
<JaZZyCooL> thanks for the help guys
<TheFakeazneD525> it will wreck your system
<TheFakeazneD525> especially if it's in  the "unpacking" stage
<DarthFrog> Good luck.  & Have fun.
<JaZZyCooL> saving me from the hassle of reinstalling the OS
<JaZZyCooL> specially
<DarthFrog> Exactly.
<TheFakeazneD525> indeed
<JaZZyCooL> EFI dualboot installation
<JaZZyCooL> is sucking
<DarthFrog> Once you've installed, you never have to re-install.
<DarthFrog> Even to switch between K/X/L/Ubuntu.
<JaZZyCooL> ok gotcha and when I want to switch to KDE all I have to do is switch at the login screen?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  You will have a box with the choices available to you.  Choose KDE.
<DarthFrog> If you've installed kubuntu-desktop, that is.
<TheFakeazneD525> Oh yeah
<TheFakeazneD525> the kubuntu-desktop package does NOT provide all KDE apps
<TheFakeazneD525> for all KDE apps, install the kde-full package
<JaZZyCooL> ok gotcha
<TheFakeazneD525> but it does swap out lightdm for kdm, which may be problematic
<JaZZyCooL> well I dont want kde apps I am guessing as I all want is a different look to my desktop
<TheFakeazneD525> JaZZyCooL: no prob
<TheFakeazneD525> I like plasma desktop, it's very clean, and easy to configure
<TheFakeazneD525> Plasma desktop is the name of KDE's desktop environment, btw
<JaZZyCooL> yeah so the problem u told of switching the lightdm to KDM
<JaZZyCooL> how can I solve that
<TheFakeazneD525> JaZZyCooL: hmm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<TheFakeazneD525> and then choose lightdm
<TheFakeazneD525> wait, lemme test that
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with kdm.
<TheFakeazneD525> DarthFrog: it was a bit memory intensive for me...
<TheFakeazneD525> but yeah, nothing wrong with it though
<JaZZyCooL> ok
<JaZZyCooL> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm would solve my problem?
<DarthFrog> What problem?
<JaZZyCooL> the lightdm or KDM
<JaZZyCooL> whatever thefake
<JaZZyCooL> told
<DarthFrog> That's not a problem. :-)
<JaZZyCooL> oh ok...lol
<JaZZyCooL> thanks guys I highly appreciate your help
<DarthFrog> It would allow you to choose which DM is used.
<JaZZyCooL> oh ok
<DarthFrog> If you prefer LightDM, you could choose it.
<DarthFrog> Prefer, I said.
<JaZZyCooL> ok
<JaZZyCooL> thanks a lot guys u saved me today i highly appreciate your help
<DarthFrog> Go forth and have fun!
<JaZZyCooL> thanks brother
<lordievader> Good morning.
<paradoxajd> hello, can someone here help me configure kate build plugin
<paradoxajd> not help in #kate :(
<lordievader> Hmm, I do think you'd have more luck in #kate, perhaps try again a bit later?
<paradoxajd> seems so
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OsBinHD> hello any one tryed install kali tools on kubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> OsBinHD, do you mean use Kali to draw Escher-like tilings, infinite knots, frieze patterns etc?
<DesignerX> hi, I get static noise  my speakers. Not sure if it's some settings problem or need a new driver ? it's using the on board Audio Plug
<OsBinHD> <BluesKaj> na lad kali linux  tools :D
<BluesKaj> DesignerX, check alsamixer to make sure you aren't overloading the speaker inputs, 80%  alsa level is usually enough for speakers that have their own volume ctrl
<DesignerX> kk ty
<DesignerX> I see QasMixer  is that it ?
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the terminal
<DesignerX> kk
<DesignerX> I put all output to under the max but still the same noise
<DesignerX> noise is on even if nothing is playing
<BluesKaj> is it constant noise or intermittent?
<DesignerX> constant
<DesignerX> tried difernt headsets & even the Monitor speakers have the same problem
<BluesKaj> crackling, buzzing or hum
<BluesKaj> ?
<DesignerX> crackling noise
<DesignerX> like noise from an OLD tv
<BluesKaj> monitor speakers, self powered or connected to an amp?
<DesignerX> self powered buit in the screen
<DesignerX> & same noise with headphones
<BluesKaj> is this the onboard audio chip or a separate pci sound card ?
<DesignerX> onboard
<DesignerX> onboard for the headphones  & HDMI for the screen
<BluesKaj> ok what about the hdmi , how's the sound there since it's a digital signal
<DesignerX> will double check it now after I used that terminal audio controller
<DesignerX> ok, HDMI is ok  but headphones are noisy
<DesignerX> mm so why HDMI working fine but headphones are not ?  I will dig around to see what I can find, if you got some tips dont be shy to share :)
<BluesKaj> seems you have a bad analog connection on the soundcard since the digital signal is fine
<BluesKaj> or there's a device nearby transmitting interference signals picked up by the the analog preamaplifier on the soundcard
<m_tadeu> hi... is  there a timeline like application? my objective is to mark events on time so that I can check when they happen, and distances between them
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, like the /var/log syslog ?
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, correction: like the /var/log/syslog ?
<m_tadeu> BluesKaj: naa...some user app to mark events, almost like a diary....I want to mark events that happen to people, to check behavior patters
<BluesKaj> ok m_tadeu, then I have no idea
<floown> hello
<floown> I have a postfix error
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu, you need some kind of monitor on other users?
<floown> http://pastebin.com/D4TdAtpP
<floown> Someone can help me please?
<floown> my main.cf http://pastebin.com/0CWvkYdX
<Pici> floown: Get rid of the . after your hostnames on lines 14, 15 and 16
<floown> Pici: I don't understand well, sorry for my english. You say that I should enter the result of the "hostname" command instead of the reverse dns ?
<DesignerX> hi again, I got this wirless driver problem again , my system doesnt detect the wirless card
<DesignerX> and , is it normal for sudo rfkill list all  to NOT return anything ?!
<DesignerX> hi
<DesignerX> sorry got DC
<DesignerX>  is it normal for sudo rfkill list all  to NOT return anything ?!
<Ximo_> Hello guys
<lordievader> o/
<Ximo_> I'm trying to use Kamoso but the webcam seems to not work since the screen is all black
<Ximo_> Do you know where can I start searching?
<Ximo_> few time ago worked..
<lordievader> Ximo_: Start it from the konsole, perhaps that give you a clue on what the problem is.
<Ximo_> lordievader: ohh, nice
<Ximo_> Anyone knows if this could be the problem? http://paste.debian.net/plain/104178
<lordievader> Ximo_: It's very unlikely that it is ibus.
<Ximo_> nothing more appears
<Ximo_> I don't know how to get it working or how to search for a solution
<Ximo> Sooo if anyone knows how to start to solve it.. :)
<Ximo> thanks
<Exagone313> should I upgrade my 12.04 installation to 14.04 (because 12.04 is not obsolete) ?
<lordievader> Exagone313: You can upgrade from Precise once 14.04.1 is released.
<Exagone313> when?
<Exagone313> is 14.04.1 LTS too ?
<genii> Yes.
<genii> Exagone313: July 24th is when 14.04.1 is due
<genii> At that point it will be possible to go 12.04->14.04 directly
<georgelappies> how many of you change lightdm to kdm?
<Exagone313> ok
<georgelappies> for me kdm transitions much more smoothly into my desktop
<paradoxajd> hello
<paradoxajd> anyone tried using this in sirupsen.com/a-simple-imgur-bash-screenshot-utility/
<paradoxajd> in kubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> georgelappies: Not on Kubuntu, there I just leave it LightDM.
<georgelappies> lordievader: but what is the benefit of using lightdm on a KDE desktop?
<Ximo> How can I detect the problem?
<lordievader> georgelappies: The great advantage is that it works in Kubuntu, since the devs test for LightDM and not KDM.
<Ximo> Hello, can anybody help me?
<Ximo> I don't know how to get working my webcam
<DesignerX> hi, any idea why sudo rfkill list  doesnt show anything ?
#kubuntu 2014-06-10
<Voyage>  While using selenium and tomcat with firefox. I am getting HTTP Status 500 - Unable to bind to locking port 7054 within 45000 ms.  Read a lot of posts but not solved. THis only happens when I use tomcat and run my kubuntu desktop by VNC. If I dont do it by VNC but manually the normal way. All goes fine
<Jonathan_R> i need speech to text
<Jonathan_R> what software do i need
<Jonathan_R> since i have a disability, staying vertical for long periods of time is not possible. i need speech to text so that the system will type what i say and perform the functions and commands i give it
<Jonathan_R> most of the software seem to be geared for text to speech. i have installed LiSpeak, jovie, simon and some others
<ahaaje> KDE 4.13.1 was not available for Kubuntu 14.04. I see 4.13.2 is released today. Is there any chance it will be available?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Walex2> Jonathan_R: that's called speech recognition or dictation software. It will not be easy to find a freeware version of that, but there are probably some commercial packages for GNU/Linux
<Walex2> ahaaje: are you talking about the unofficial PPA for KDE?
<ahaaje> No, I meant as official updates to the KDE 4.13.0 that is in Kubuntu 14:04
<yofel> ahaaje: .1 is in trusty-proposed and will be in -updates in a few days
<ahaaje> yofel:thanks!
<Jonathan_R> yes Walex2 thats correct, it would be dictation/speech recognition. i have simon,jovie and some others installed
<Jonathan_R> it seems the simon can do dictation and so forth
<Jonathan_R> now its just a matter of training it
<Walex2> ahaaje: in theory Ubuntu/Kubuntu versions don't do version updates.
<Walex2> ahaaje: that's why there are backports.
<ahaaje> walex2:Not even minor versions like .1 to fix bugs? I seem to recall receiving minor version updates for earlier Kubuntu releases, but perhaps those came from backports
<Walex2> ahaaje: there is a difference between backported bug fixes and backported versions...
<Jonathan_R> apt has distupgrade which allows for what is known as rolling updates/upgrade
<Walex2> ahaaje: however sometimes Ubuntu/Kubuntu do version updates, but that's the exception. Since for KDE there is a semi official KDE backports PPA, there may be less reason to backport minor versions.
<Jonathan_R> they do come out with new releases, like the next one after this, 14.01 will be 14.04
<Jonathan_R> 14.01 is a LTS where as 14.04 will not be
<Jonathan_R> soyou could download the iso every few months, or just do adistupgrade
<Jonathan_R> ahaaje, does that make sense
<BluesKaj> 14.01?
<ahaaje> I wondered about those versions numbers as well - for KDE?
<Jonathan_R> the kde numbers are like the kernel numbers
<Jonathan_R> kde 4 is the major release
<Jonathan_R> the second set of numbers are the feature enhancements and improvements along the way
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is LTS
<Jonathan_R> the third set of numbers is for bug fixes
<Jonathan_R> yes BluesKaj you are right
<Jonathan_R> ijust had a dislexic moment there
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jonathan_R> ahaaje, here is what i mean as far as ubuntu is concerned; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<ahaaje> Thanks
<Jonathan_R> yw
<BluesKaj> Jonathan_R, i was wrong , my apologies 14.04 is LTS ... up too early my brain is still foggy :)
<Jonathan_R> lol its ok
<BluesKaj> I should know...tested it for months before official release ...testing 14.10 now
<n03l> Hey guys, just wondering, is the oxygen-transparent theme not compatible with KDE 4.13?
<n03l> Is there an alternative
<genii> I used to run RH in the mid 90s, around release 5.1/5.2 but after I found the packaging much better in Debian-based distros. RPM was a headache
<Riddell> ** frameworks talk on now http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22262/kde-frameworks-libraries-for-all-qt-users/
<genii> Whups, wrong channel :)
<yoasif> quick question -- do you guys know of any way to configure kwin to show the application switcher like gnome3 (mutter)? I want alt-tab to show application icons, and alt ` exactly the same way that mutter
<lordievader> Good evening.
<dannyzen`> yoasif:  https://www.google.com/search?q=gnome+mutter&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=9jiXU775JurksATZpoDQCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1600&bih=760#q=kde+task+switcher&tbm=isch
<dannyzen`> task switcher should be able to do it ootb
<cobracommand> what are the main advantages of kde, besides personal preference?
<lordievader> It doesn't try to be clever ;)
<cobracommand> ?
<cobracommand> how so?
<TheFakeazneD525> konqueror, rekonq, konversation, k3b, kdenlive, krunner...
<TheFakeazneD525> you get the idea
<TheFakeazneD525> but on a serious note
<TheFakeazneD525> it is very configurable, has a nice UI, consistent look and feel, modularized, relatively stable, and support for many files, protocols, and other stuff
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, KDE has the most complete suite of programs, such as an IDE, task mangler, runner, DE, WM, painting programs, audio players, Office suite, and more
<genii> Also they are going with Wayland
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, all KDE programs share a similar look and feel, and with oxygen-gtk, so do GTK programs
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, KDE itself is cross platform
<TheFakeazneD525> eg, http://windows.kde.org and http://osx.kde.org
<cobracommand> Thank you TheFakeazneD525.  Still confused about what lordievader wrote.
<lordievader> cobracommand: I'm of the opinion that Unity and Gnome are trying to be clever.
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader, the naming convention
<TheFakeazneD525> er, cobracommand , naming conventions of KDE are very simple
<TheFakeazneD525> just shoehorn in a "K" somewhere,
<lordievader> cobracommand: "Hey your pc supports standby, instead of shutdown you probably mean standby. I'll just hide shutdown" -gnome3
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Naming convention?
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader, I meant to highlight cobracommand
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, cobracommand to give one drawback of KDE
<TheFakeazneD525> it is somewhat heavier than other desktop environments
<TheFakeazneD525> But it should run fine on most computers
<TheFakeazneD525> I ran it on a very weak computer, and it didn't cause too many problems
<TheFakeazneD525> cobracommand, you could try Netrunner-OS standard
<TheFakeazneD525> it's based off of Kubuntu, with some upgrades
<cobracommand> I'm such a newb I thought I was using gnome, I didn't realize the default was unity.  I thought unity and gnome were the same thing
<TheFakeazneD525> cobracommand, unity is somewhat of a fork of GNOME, due to some issues between the GNOME project and Canonical
<lordievader> Unity is based on gnome, forgot if it was 2 or 3.
<TheFakeazneD525> plus, Unity might switch to Qt too... seeing as Ubuntu touch's version of Unity is Qt based
<TheFakeazneD525> And, it will have support for Mir, Canonical's display server
<dentonkiy> ololo
<dentonkiy> Hello people
<dentonkiy> Im new in here
<dentonkiy> Есть Русские?
<singingstrings>  I see in KDE that dolphin file manager does not show .jpg thumb previews for a network location. Does anyone know where the setting is to show network location image thumbnail previews?
 * TheFakeazneD525 shrugs
<lordievader> !ru | dentonkiy
<ubottu> dentonkiy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dentonkiy> Thanks
<SternNL> Hi all, question. My out of the box Kubuntu doesn't display Korean characters. Also do characters sometimes display as a filled rectangle. When I mouse over its gone. Any ideas?
<TheFakeazneD525> SternNL, you should try installing the locale
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm not on Kubuntu ATM, but it should be in systemsettings under language
<SternNL> I don't want to switch my interface language to Korean. It's just Korean characters in my browser are shown as rectangles.
<genii> Is it Firefox?
<lordievader> SternNL: Does your browser use utf?
<SternNL> Yes it is
<SternNL> Japanese is showing fine
<SternNL> So I guess it's UTF capable
<SternNL> Checked it is on Unicode
<genii> SternNL: Do you have a site I could look at where this might be happening?
<SternNL> ko.wikipedia.org
<Walex2> SternNL: you don't have a font capable of displaying Korean in your chosen encoding.
<SternNL> Does the page display fine at your end?
<SternNL> I use the default Ubuntu font
<Walex2> SternNL: your choice....
<SternNL> You have a better option?
<Rocco_666> Hello
<Walex2> SternNL: I do.
<SternNL> Would you be so nice to share it with me?
<Rocco_666> can i run kubuntu- KDE 4.8 on a pentium4  1.2gb ram and 128 video memory? , Thanks
<Walex2> SternNL: there are probably several HOWTOs on how to choose the right encoding and fonts for Hangul on the web, including the Ubuntu/Kubuntu ones probably
<Walex2> SternNL: I personally use Arial for web font has it has a very large coverage of Unicode.
<Walex2> SternNL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam
<SternNL> Thanks
<Walex2> SternNL: there is also a channel on Freenode called #Ubuntu-KO
<Walex2> SternNL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft_Fonts
<BluesKaj> Rocco_666, yes, KDE should run fine with those specs
<Rocco_666> oh, thanks BluesKaj
<Walex2> Rocco_666: but you may need to tone down a bit some of the more advanced tricks, mostly to save memory.
<SternNL> Seems like my out of the box system has some font issues. Perhaps corruption. On a fresh gnome-ubuntu install Ubuntu shows ok.
<Walex2> SternNL: 'sudo fc-cache' should solve most of them
<Rocco_666> like? Walex2
<Walex2> SternNL: reinstalling the fonts packages.
<Rocco_666> akonadi, nepomuk?
<rberg> Rocco_666: I would also turn down the fancy graphic effects
<Walex2> Rocco_666: Strigi first, then nepomuk. Akonadi is not too bad, but it monitors a bit too much. And the fancier graph.ics effects as <rberg> says can take a fair bit of memory
<Rocco_666> ok, got it rberg
<Rocco_666> thanks folks
<Rocco_666> i love KDE
<Walex2> Rocco_666: if you can spare a bit of money buying even a small (60GB, 120GB) flash SSD can speed up things a lot
<SternNL> Walex2: gonna try that
<Rocco_666> on my quadcore machine runs like a dream but i want kde on my old box too xD
<Rocco_666> ok, a ssd...
<Walex2> Rocco_666: I have found that the main consumption of memory is from too many web browser tabs. I just realized that I have "accidentally" opened 700 and that is nearly too much for 8GiB of RAM.
<Walex2> Rocco_666: for SSD I like Micron, Toshiba.
<Walex2> Rocco_666: on a 60GB SSD you can easily fit the "/" filetree and a swap space and probably your home directory too.
<Rocco_666> let me google some...
<Walex2> Rocco_666: with flash SSD leaving a bit unused improves their durability a lot.
<Walex2> flash SSD can really improve the responsiveness of an older system
<Rocco_666> amazing, im just a noob...
<Walex2> BTW buying a top of the line one is pointless on an older system because they are limited by the speed of a SATA or SATA2 connection. What matters is the much faster random access.
<Rocco_666> hmm, i see
<Walex2> like a Crucial M500 instead of a Crucial M550
<Rocco_666> maybe an old* version of kde...
<Rocco_666> kubuntu 12.04- KDE 4.8
<Rocco_666> ?
<Walex2> Rocco_666: recent versions of KDE4 are pretty good.
<Walex2> Rocco_666: that is still pretty good.
<Rocco_666> yeah, im running 4.13 on my laptop
<Walex2> Rocco_666: if you use the KDE PPA backports you can install it on 12.04 LTS too.
<Rocco_666> NICE
<Rocco_666> :)
<Rocco_666> gotta go,, thanks for the info folks, o/
<lunife> hello,is kubuntu-ppa an oficial ppa supported and maintained by kubuntu developers?
<bprompt> !kubuntu-ppa
<bprompt> lunife:    https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa   <--- seems so, yes
<lunife> ok and is it better to have only kubuntu ppa and no ubuntu repositories for updates or is it ok to have both?
<bprompt> shouldn't matter, kubuntu is just ubuntu using kde desktop manager and window manager, as opposed to using Unity, still ubuntu though
<lunife> i've asked because i'm using both the official ubuntu repositories and kubuntu ppa
<lunife> thank you for your answers bprompt
<bprompt> np
<citizen> Ok, having a serious sound issue...apparently notification sounds volume keeps getting reset to 100% after every alert. How2fix without in-depth knowledge of patching or rewriting .cfg files?
<citizen> *crickets*
<citizen> Well...this channel is f'ing useless. :\
#kubuntu 2014-06-11
<riceandbeans> can anyone help me out with nss/pam/ldap
<DS_> Hoping someone can help me.  I must be missing something but I installed the Kubuntu Active 13.10 release hoping that it came with Plasma Active but there is no such option.  Was I mistaken?
<valorie> DS_: our team has had no time to continue support of that
<DS_> Ahh I see.  Thank you for your answer.  I've been bashing my head doing searchs and not finding any info on it.
<valorie> it seems that most who successfully build plasma active are doing it on Mer, not Ubuntu
<valorie> the devels were doing the same thing, and decided that survival was better than that.....
<valorie> also there has been a big push to get frameworks finished
<valorie> there are only so many hours in every day
<DS_> Yeah, I definitely understand.  I'll try messing aroudn with Mer then.  Thanks!
<valorie> I think there is an active chan
<valorie> #active if my memory is good
<DS_> yep
<valorie> good luck!
<jadergabriel> hi!
<jadergabriel> is somebody contribuitor's kde?
<valorie> jadergabriel: not sure what you mean?
<jadergabriel> sorry
<jadergabriel> i'm learning english
<valorie> I contribute to KDE, if that's what you are asking
<jadergabriel> correct
<jadergabriel> and what do you do?
<valorie> i'm part of the Community Working Group
<valorie> one of the admins for the Google Summer of Code for KDE
<jadergabriel> ok
<valorie> author for KDE Books
<valorie> and I've done some user documentation
<jadergabriel> and how join i  in some project?
<valorie> what are you interested in doing?
<valorie> since you have some English, are you interested in translating?
<jadergabriel> translate and developer applications!
<jadergabriel> yes
<valorie> cool, we can always use more translators!
<jadergabriel> yes
<valorie> what languages do you speak?
<jadergabriel> and how work?
<jadergabriel> I'm from Brasil and speak Spanish too
<jadergabriel> l little of Spanish in really
<jadergabriel> maybe i can help
<valorie> cool, I know the Portuguese group is really active
<jadergabriel> oooo
<jadergabriel> Do you from?
<valorie> now, I have only english, sadly
<valorie> however I love the translators!
<valorie> there is #kde-brasil
<jadergabriel> ok, i'm join now
<valorie> jadergabriel: start here too: l10n.kde.org/teams-list.php
<jadergabriel> i'm learning abou this world
<jadergabriel> i'm a user linux, 2 years
<jadergabriel> more or less
<valorie> looks like there are both Brazilian Porto and Portuguese both
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> you are finding work to do, rather than watching football?
<valorie> very dedicated!
<jadergabriel> kkkk, this and play the games in consoles
<jadergabriel> and "faculdade"
<jadergabriel> college
<jadergabriel> do you work?
 * valorie is retired
<valorie> but yes, I work
<valorie> for kubuntu, KDE, and in my house
<jadergabriel> ok
<jadergabriel> for me is good
<jadergabriel> but for you: This is personal satisfation?
<valorie> yes, it was time to give back
<valorie> I've used linux for over 10 years
<jadergabriel> this is spectacular
<jadergabriel> new, but very cool
<jadergabriel> for me
<valorie> yes, it took me awhile to find the people who gave me my beloved linux
<jadergabriel> understand!
<jadergabriel> very peoples are the windows slaves
<jadergabriel> kkkk
<valorie> I'm not anti-windows
<valorie> my husband and son use it
<valorie> everyone should use the tools that work for them
<valorie> but I love the freedom
<valorie> and that people who love it, build it
<kuchnia> .
<genii> valorie: Hallejulah! Amen!  ... ;)
<valorie> gotta sing the hymns sometime!
 * genii transmogrifies into something else\
<valorie> anybody here a bluetooth wizard?
<valorie> mine seems to have disappeared recently
<valorie> I thought it was kdeconnect at fault, but there is no bluetooth for my phone to find
<valorie> driver manager reports nothing about bluetooth
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: heh, the opposite happened to me...
<TheFakeazneD525> one day, my Nokia decided to bork it's bluetooth
<TheFakeazneD525> and now the menu to enable bluetooth is broken
<TheFakeazneD525> it won't let me choose "on"
<valorie> phone still sees my bluetooth car thingie
<TheFakeazneD525> say valorie, I'm in Netrunner 13.12 (Kubu 13.10) and I'm trying to sync up Google with Akonadi
<TheFakeazneD525> but every time I say "Accept" to google's thing, it crashes after saying something about a token
<valorie> google to akonadi?
<valorie> is this for imap?
<alvin> Bluetooth troubles? It's rather drastic, but try removing /var/lib/bluetooth/, then restart the bluetooth service. (Or the whole machine. I never get bluez restarted properly after  turning it off in KDE.)
<alvin> You'll have to pair the device again
<valorie> it seems to "not exist"
<valorie> I'm thinking perhaps of installing linux-firmware-nonfree
<valorie> still investigating that though
<valorie> I've tried restarting, but
<valorie> service bluetooth start
<valorie> [00:40] <valorie> [06:14:25] start: Unknown job: bluetooth
<valorie> etc
<valorie> hmmm, that doesn't seem like a wise idea for now
<valorie> paste.kde.org/pynryz5ht
<valorie> so it isn't missing firmware or drivers
<valorie> can't work more on it tonight
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bareGritz> are you all jews ?
<bareGritz>  are do you hate yourself for being white?
<bareGritz> are you self haters?
<bareGritz> do you hate yourself for having slaves and killing jews?
<bareGritz> i bet you do
<bareGritz> yes
<bareGritz> i know its hard
<bareGritz> you hate ur self
<bareGritz> ur white filth
<bareGritz> white peole are shit
<bareGritz> white peole are the devil
<bareGritz> we made evertying bad
<bareGritz> we killed niggers
<IdleOne> we going to do this all day long?
<bareGritz> we killed jews
<bareGritz> we did evertyig ad
<bareGritz> IdleOne: you shold be ashamed of yourself sir
<bareGritz> you know better
<IdleOne> Please tell me why
<bareGritz> and you sit idle bye
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, pls , get rid of this idiot
<bareGritz> you facilitate this take over
<bareGritz> BluesKaj: oh yes get this gy outta here
<bareGritz> sounds like mafia boss talk to me
<IdleOne> bareGritz: I understand that you are probably bored and don't know what to do not that you are done school for the year. I would ask that you go play outdoors and not harass people who are actually trying to be productive parts of society
<bareGritz> IdleOne: no its not that simple sir. you have no idea who i am or wher i live
<bareGritz> or what i have en throgh
<BluesKaj> he's in thailand ...don't think there are any vpn servers there
<aldo> Hi guys, I have a strange bug on my Kubuntu system that is I keep missing the icons on the desktop....Do you have any idea as to why is this happening?
<tsimpson> aldo: by default the desktop has widgets instead of icons, if you want that you can right click the desktop, choose Desktop Settings, and change the "Layout" to "Folder View"
<aldo> tnx tsimpson
<aldo> I changed to Folder view and I used to have icons on my Desktop
<aldo> and this bug is since I canged to Folder view
<tsimpson> make sure its set to look at the right directory I guess
<aldo> it was working for 1 month but when I have updated my graphic card I have this bug.
<Walex2> aldo: you may have changed desktop type to one that does not have icons on it.
<aldo> tnx Walex2 for your input, but If I just switch to desktop view and again to Folder view I can see the old icons, This is unfortunately gonna last only for the active session and when I reboot I have no icons again
<aldo> I think I will be switching to ubuntu, as it's since many days that I am investigating it without finding a solution.
<aldo> I have found an ugly solution that is to switch to openGL
<aldo> but I do not have all the desktop effects.
<hateball> aldo: Have you submitted a bug to launchpad?
<aldo> tnx hateball, not yet as I am quite new to linux world, how to do it?
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<hateball> aldo: There is some information ^
<aldo> Thanks a million hateball, I think this has to be the way to go.
<hateball> aldo: Well if you enjoy the other aspects of KDE it's certainly better than changing DE :)
<hateball> Things don't usually get fixed unless reported
<aldo> sure, I will be reporting and keeping the annoyances of this bug til they fix it.
<hateball> :)
<TheFakeazneD525> i wonder if anyone will ship this https://github.com/capisce/mazecompositor
<aljosa> what do i need on system to resolve "pkg-config package 'Qt5Qml' version >=5.0 && <6.0 is required"? i have libqt5qml5:amd64 installed but there is no libqt5qml5-dev
<shadeslayer> aljosa: qtdeclarative5-dev
<aljosa> shadeslayer: thanks
<Guest31849> hellow]
<lordievader> o/
<TheFakeazneD525> o.
<TheFakeazneD525> o/
<jmad> hi, I have fresh installed kubuntu, something is wrong with apt-get
<jmad> "depends: some package but is not going to be installed"
<jmad> wtf?
<TheFakeazneD525> jmad, which pacakge
<TheFakeazneD525> *package
<jmad> seems like all packages
<genii> Perhaps try sudo apt-get -f install and see if it clears up the dependencies
<jmad> is it normal if i don't have aptitude, synaptic or this apper or something?
<genii> jmad: Kubuntu uses Muon by default now
<jmad> ah, moun is present
<jmad> I typed "sudo apt-get -f install aptitude" and I got the same output "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:"
<genii> jmad: You want first to run only: sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> Without a packagename specified
<jmad> it helped, thanks,
<jmad> " xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" had to be install
<jmad> beckause in my fresh system first it tells me to update drivers
<_genuser_> wth is the screen resolution utility on kde? and where can one find it?
<genii> _genuser_: System Settings...Hardware ... Display and Monitor
<Hasse> Hey, anybody know if it's possible to enable On Screen Display when switching Activity?
<Hasse> I can get OSD when switching desktop, but would really like to know what activity I'm in when switching activity with super-tab
<emma> id like to see a little more chat here.
#kubuntu 2014-06-12
<dodger> emma: it's quiet here at times ;)
<The0x539> gateway/web/
<The0x539> sigh
<The0x539> anyway
<The0x539> I'm not done installing, but are there prepackaged alternate cursor sets?
<dodger> The0x539: yes
<The0x539> dodger: good
<dodger> you can go to system settings -> workspace appearance -> cursor theme
<The0x539> any that won't feel so ...don't know... toy-ish? to someone used to the standard cursor shapes?
<dodger> and click the Get New Theme button :)
<The0x539> I was talking about prepackaged :|, meaning the same level of quality would be guaranteed
<dodger> ah
<dodger> hold on
<The0x539> There a known good one?
<TheFakeazneD525> The0x539: the "Get New Themes" button should help you
<The0x539> TheFakeazneD525: again, not what I was asking
<TheFakeazneD525> prepackaged?
<TheFakeazneD525> like in .deb?
<The0x539> official, comes with the install
<The0x539> like the different themes bundled with xfce, despite being able to download more
<TheFakeazneD525> yeah, there are quite a few themes...
<TheFakeazneD525> iirc, a standard looking cursor should be bundled
<dodger> i think the oxygen themes and the KDE classic theme are the only ones that are part of the distribution though
<dodger> KDE classic is old-school, might be what you're looking for ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> Oh dear...
<TheFakeazneD525> I can't seem to find the "mouse themes" KCM
<The0x539> I just want one that has the same visual appeal, but not kiddy shapes
<dodger> TheFakeazneD525: it's under workspace appearance
<TheFakeazneD525> wait, let me check if it's here
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm in netrunner actually
<dodger> ah
<The0x539> 84%
<The0x539> itshappening.gif
<TheFakeazneD525> dodger: nope, "workspace appearance" isn't here
<dodger> The0x539: I think you might be best off finding one via the get new theme button; there's not a lot that come prepackaged in the repositories
<TheFakeazneD525> ._.
<TheFakeazneD525> dodger: is there any way to install the workspace appearance KCMs?
<dodger> i'd think they come with the standard install, let me check
<The0x539> dodger: I only need one :P
<TheFakeazneD525> dodger: it did with Kubuntu, but it's curiously missing from Netrunner (standard)
<TheFakeazneD525> Sysinfo for 'DSI-NB1': Running inside KDE 4.13.0 on Netrunner 13.12, Enigma-II powered by Linux 3.11.0-23-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 850-1700/1700 MHz, RAM: 3043/3361 MB, Storage: 28/189 GB, 185 procs, 15.64h up
<dodger> TheFakeazneD525: do you have the window decorations or desktop theme kcms?
<TheFakeazneD525> Yes, I have all the "Desktop Appearance" KCMs
<dodger> weird, what version of kde are you running?
<TheFakeazneD525> 4.13
<TheFakeazneD525> Engima 2 uses Kubuntu 13.10 as a base
<dodger> i don't see a package that should do it
<dbrom> anyone using xbmc
 * friti uses XBMC
<friti> dbrom: what's the problem with XBMC?
<dbrom> i have installed it but cant access it
<friti> Can you be more specific?
<dbrom> ok installed it on kubuntu 13.10 ive read that all you need is smb and xbmc but its not working
<friti> What happens when you start xbmc?
<dbrom> shit.... how do i start it
<friti> You don;t know how to start it, and yet you can claim that it;s not working?
<friti> Menu > Multimedia > XBMC Media Center
<friti> Or open Konsole and type xbmc and press enter.
<dbrom> /etc/init.d/xbmc start
<friti> Are you doing what i asked you to?
<dbrom> yes
<dbrom> XBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering.
<dbrom> Install an appropriate graphics driver.
<friti> Well, what graphics card do you have?
<dbrom> how do i find that...
<friti> *facepalm*
<dbrom> i know
<friti> First get your Kubuntu to work before you take on anything else, like xbmc. First things first.
<dbrom> it works but doesnt have OpenGL on it
<friti> Open Konsole, and type the following command: lspci | grep 'VGA'
<dbrom> XBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering.
<dbrom> Install an appropriate graphics driver.
<friti> You are not doind as i ask you
<friti> Open Konsole, and type the following command: lspci | grep 'VGA'
<friti> When i do that, it says : "02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GTS 450] (rev a1)"
<friti> Tell me what it tells you
<dbrom> Intel Corp E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Intergrated Graphics Controler
<friti> Ah so you have an integrated Intel. Now let's see if there are drivers that you can install. Type jockey-kde and press enter. (doing this from memory, i use Kubuntu 14:04 and that does not have jockey anymore)
<dbrom> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<dbrom> : cannot connect to X server
<friti> Okay, try this then: sudo apt-get install kde-full
<friti> That will install a bunch of stuff, and hopefully also a bunch that is currently missing from your configuration
<dbrom> still installing
 * The0x539 sighs
<The0x539> guess I'll have to deal with the kiddy normal cursor
<The0x539> The loading and standard are the only two I dislike.
<friti> dbrom: That's good. It means that it is adding stuff that you were missing.
<dbrom> yes thats ussuall the case
<friti> dbrom: still installing?
<dbrom> yes
<friti> Just checking.
<dbrom> still here
<friti> Me too :-)
<dbrom> where aree you from
<friti> I'm from the Netherlands, currently living in the USA
<friti> You?
<dbrom> Canada Toronto
<friti> Ah, east. I live on the west coast
<dbrom> ok, have clients out there
<dbrom> u there
<dbrom> same error
<friti> Right, same error. Perhaps you should do a reboot and then try again
<dbrom> i have installed a deb file using dkpg how do i remove it
<TheFakeazneD525> dbrom: dpkg -r packagename
<TheFakeazneD525> no .deb
<manu0405> Hello?
<manu0405> I have a question: does anybody has problems with Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) in Kubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<joeuserasus> test
<joeuserasus> worls
<joeuserasus> works :)
<valorie> joeuserasus: are you testing out quassel?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest94736> ?
<Guest94736> whowas
<BluesKaj> Guest94736, whowas wjho?
<jubolog2> I am running 14.04 inside of latest VirtualBox on clean Windows7
<jubolog2> How do I turn the "autoresize desktop size based on window resize in HOST OS
<jubolog2> no..  in Guest OS
<jubolog2> I get only 640x480 Plos halp
<jubolog2> also gib money to Eastern Polan
<SternNL> You need to install Guest Additions from inside your Kubuntu 14.04 virtual system
<SternNL> Make sure you have installed "VirtualBox Extension Pack" in your Guest OS (Windows). You can download it from the virtualbox.org website
<SternNL> Host OS i mean
<The0x539> How well would Thunderbird integrate compared to kmail?
<The0x539> also, a fairly basic question, how do I get my desktop to just show ~/Desktop/
<jubolog2> SternNL: Installing extension pack
<jubolog2> I want to reboot I assume
<jubolog2> coz nothing interesting happened
<friti> jubolog2: Yes, you will want to reboot the OS in VirtualBox.
<jubolog2> I'm doing that currently
<friti> Awesome
<jubolog2> now it says "Proprietary drivers may be needed..."
<jubolog2> Seamless mode and Auto-resize Guest Display
<jubolog2> are grayed out
<jubolog2> I run Linux and Windows inside that unless gaming
<friti> Okay, reading back, i would like to get some things clear. You installed the Guest additions by clicking Device => Insert Guest Additions CD Image, and then started autorun.sh, correct?
<friti> Also, pay attention to any error messages that may appear whilst intalling the guest additions.
<SternNL> If I'm not mistaken the package "gcc" is needed
<friti> One should first do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic' to install both all the tools and libs that are needed for compilation, as well as the kernel headers. The latter is needed by the VBoxLinuxAdditions
<friti> Oh well, seems like jubolog2 has lost interest.
<sbchary> hai
<jubolog2> friti: yeah.. I needed to boot to native Kubuntu 12, that's why :)
<SternNL> any progress made?
<jubolog2> install VirtualBox additions .iso file into Guest OS filesystem, gotcha friti
<georgelappies> hi all
<vbgunz> I have this issue on 14.04 with my desktop. icons overlap one another on every other reboot. it's kind of crazy
<yossarianuk> vbgunz: that happens to me in Arch (kde)
<yossarianuk> vbgunz: do you use mutiple monitors?
<vbgunz> yossarianuk: yeah, I have 3 monitors, I bounce between them using shortcuts but at the moment only one is on.
<yossarianuk> possibly connected.
<yossarianuk> have yo tried to place the icons/widgets where you want then logging out rather than shutting down ?
<vbgunz> I'm not sure when it happens, they're all connected ready for all types of configurations but 2 of them are off and not enabled
<vbgunz> I haven't really tested what exactly is causing them to overlap, I usually sleep over logging out or shutting down
<jubolog2> How do I make a USB-connectable hard drive so that Windows agrees to see it and to format it?
<jubolog2> 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb count=1' doesn't do the magic it did for the USB-stick
<jubolog2> I tried with few hundred thousands too
<jubolog2> still nothing but "plink-plonk" when I plug it
<jubolog2> maybe with mkfs ?
<jubolog2> mkfs sayss /dev/sdb no such device
<jubolog2> I should maybe run something else 1st and then try to put a partition in with 'mkfs --type=NTFS -V /dev/sdb' ?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rick111> netbeans 8.0 wont start in ubuntu i keep getting awarning -could not install some modules
<rick111> i have to exit or disable modules to continue then it just doesnt start
<paradoxajd> anyone has expirience with mono and mvc.net ?
<paradoxajd> (#mono isn't really active)
<dougiel> was messing around with displays and now my 14.04 kdelogin is messed all I get is a black screen with lightdm and graphic with kdm... any suggestions?
<lordievader> dougiel: Correct driver is loaded?
<bprompt> dougiel:     define "messing around with displays"
<paradoxajd> i'm about to work in collaborative project on mvc.net app, with ajax js, etc is it possible for me to fully develop from linux
<dougiel> bprompt, plugging them in and using nvidia-settings to configure
<dougiel> lordievader, just doing nvidia-current now
<bprompt> dougiel:     see any .conf at /etc/X11 folder?
<dougiel> Xwrapper.config
<lordievader> dougiel: But is it loaded?
<dougiel> I think I will get loaded... seems quicker and easier
<k__> hi
<lordievader> dougiel: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<dougiel> nvidia driver correctly id card
<dougiel> using kdm to login and all I get is a cursor and kde background
<friti> dougiel: open a terminal if you can or boot in recovery mode. Then do sudo apt-get install kde-full
<dougiel> friti, ssh is working is that ok?
<friti> Should be fine. As long as you can install kde-full
<dougiel> friti, thanks - its going now
<friti> It might give you some stuff that you don;t want/need, but it will satisfy dependencies that you are now missing. And the undesired software can always be uninstalled.
<dougiel> if this is a full install what level install was it before?
<lordievader> Wouldn't it be a better idea to reinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<lordievader> KDE-full is huge.
<friti> Only you would know, but something must have gone wrong for you to end up with a crippled system.
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about 14.04 and a borked up rtl8192se driver
<phoenixz> ?
<phoenixz> I'm going nuts with the 14.04 release. 13.10 had no problem as far as I can see, 14.04 will just disconnect WiFi on random moments, specially with bad connections (lots of packets are being dropped).. And I suspect that the driver is also very guilty in the packet dropping, because after reloading the driver, sunndely packet drops are gone as well..
<phoenixz> It also seems to happen al lot when Im low on memory, and I have about 500+MB in swap
<nsa__> anyone in here
<nsa__> looks full but everyone must be asleep
<SvenOostenbrink> zzzz
<phoenixz> Nobody wants to talk to NSA
<Walzmyn> Is there away to make an option to log into a terminal instead of Plasma at the GUI login?
#kubuntu 2014-06-13
<jazzycool> hey guys whenever I try to install anything I get this error
<jazzycool> http://pastebin.com/tLmcFw6h
<jazzycool> can anyone please help me figure out what it is
<jazzycool> guys anyone
<jazzycool> ?
<valorie> Walzmyn: just control alt f2 - f9 or so
<valorie> why would you want a gui way to log into a terminal?
<TeraJL> i've created an icon-only task manager, and added chrome, but if chrome is closed when i click it it opens in gedit(editing opt/google/chrome) what it may be? it works fine any where else
<The0x539> see, for a second I thought you meant chrome
<The0x539> but you actually mean the google browser :|
<valorie> chrome or chromium?
<valorie> I had `chromium-browser`
<valorie> you might try that
<TeraJL> chrome
<TeraJL> stable
<TeraJL> yes, the google browser lol google-chrome-stable, sorry ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> TeraJL: does this happen with other icons?
<TheFakeazneD525> maybe you set .desktop to open with gedit
<TheFakeazneD525> btw, use kate ;)
<valorie> apt-cache policy doesn't find a package google-chrome-stable
<TeraJL> nop, all of them worked fine till now, and chrome icon on the bar (normal shortcut on the panel, works fine
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: oh right, you need the google chrome ppa
<TheFakeazneD525> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<valorie> I've also had to list the browser as `firefox &`
<valorie> to get it to work
<TeraJL> i've tryed adding an entry on the launcher matchin rules (don't know very well what it does :/ ) but did not help
<valorie> so you might try that as well
<TeraJL> valorie: ?
<valorie> dunno why
<valorie> or `chromium-browser ` as it is listed in Konversation
<TeraJL> i found this, if any one get the same problem: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=118633 , tthanks for the help
<cwide> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. For some reason whenever I load any Linux distro my USB 2.0 ports don't work but my USB 3.0 ports DO work. Any ideas?
<valorie> that's odd
<cwide> Yeah tell me about it :/
<ardi> doordie
<ardi> hi operator
<ardi> I need help
<georgelappies> hi good people of Kubuntu
<georgelappies> any news on when we will get KDE 4.13.1 for Kubuntu 14.04
<yossarianuk> 4.13.2 is out now...
<yossarianuk> ((I mean KDE 4.13.2 is out - not for kubuntu)
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> yetr
<yossarianuk> yet
<yossarianuk> (god its early!)
<Walex> georgelappies: yossarianuk: Kubuntu PPA
<georgelappies> Walex: thanks, what is the exact PPA and steps?
<jubo2> Ait..
<Walex> georgelappies: good luck!
<georgelappies> Walex: :)
<jubo2> the HDD -> SDD transfer while I was slept went well
<yossarianuk> Don't the point releases get put in the normal stable repo also ?
<jubo2> Now I'm installing native Kubuntu on the SSD
<Walex> yossarianuk: I hope not. Stable means stable.
<georgelappies> the ppa and steps are here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<georgelappies> yossarianuk: they used to be in the stable repos, not sure if 14.04 being an LTS has anything to with it
<georgelappies> anyhow, KDE point releases ussaully fixes much more than what it breaks :)
<yossarianuk> Walex: I mean double point releases really - i.e 4.13 -> 4.13.1 , etc
<yossarianuk> There is nothing stable sable keeping packages with know bugs in - which are fixed in later versions....
<jubo2> I gave it 2GB SWAP and 38GB root filesystem.. I hope it's gonna be ok
<yossarianuk> its the same with Nvidia - its insane not having the latest version (ubuntu devs can't even fix the nvidia driver packages...)
<jubo2> the Windows .vdi I'm putting in shouldn't be bigger then 15 or 20GB
<yossarianuk> i.e keeping a version of nvidia driver which has known bugs (and supports less h/w than the newer versions.0-
<yossarianuk> just my 2cents...
<Walex> yossarianuk: actually keeping packages with known bugs in *is* stable: often people put in bug workaround that break is the bug gets fixed :-)
<yossarianuk> the open source model works as a rolling release (imo).
<Walex> yossarianuk: however LTS is supposed to get backports of bug fixes, even if no backports of whole new versions, like Debian.
<Walex> yossarianuk: most free sw is a rolling release, but some distros like Debian, Ubuntu LTS, RHEL and similar ones try to take that risk out.
<georgelappies> i am with yossarianukon on this one :) better fix known bugs / exploits as soon as possible
<yossarianuk> walex: Yes I know.. with things like KDE 4.x its never been a good idea to stay with the older version.
<yossarianuk> however
<yossarianuk> unless your running 4.13.2 now your missing out - on feature and bug fixes...
<yossarianuk> I understand have the core linux system as non rolling ... (i.e kernel, etc)
<georgelappies> if updating does not require replacing half of the system and jumping through hoops of fire I will update as it is available
<yossarianuk> Anyway i'd just like to say Kubuntu 14.04 has been truely awesome .. One of the least trouble free systems I have used..
<georgelappies> yeah, it blows my mind why Canonical did not gow with KDE as the default, anyway, thanks Jonathan and the rest of the awesome team of Kubuntu contributors ;)
<jubo2> run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' now running 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<jubo2> how can I tell if I installed i386 or AMD64 ?
<jubo2> I went with the default for Kubuntu 14.04 installer when downloading
<georgelappies> jubo2: uname -a
<georgelappies> from the command line
<georgelappies> if it has this at the end: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux it is amd64
<jubo2> georgelappies: says i686
<georgelappies> then it is the 32bit version
<georgelappies> i.e. the i386 version
<jubo2> yeah.. but it's possible to escape the 4GB memory addresing limit
<jubo2> I belive it is the expansion into 32+4 bits
<jubo2> so being on 32 bit instead of 64 is no biggie.. plus shouldn't the drivers be more ample with 32-bit ?
<georgelappies> it is yes, need to recompile the kernel with PAE (not sure if the default ubuntu 32 bit already has this flag set ot not though)
<georgelappies> the os can use more than 3.4gb of RAM, but 32 bit apps are still limited
<georgelappies> so with the 32bit os compiled for more than 3.4gb of ram, you can have more 32bit apps running at one time, however a 64bit app will have much, much ram available to use than its 32bit counterpart
<jubo2> ok.. managed to install the VirtualBox. Now booting it
<georgelappies> will kubuntu 14.10 use KDE 5?
<jubo2> Now transferring the .iso to drop into the VirtualBox
<yossarianuk> georgelappies: Linux has supported over 3.4GB in 32 bit mode for over a decade (PAE)
<yossarianuk> its only crappy os's that couldn't ...
<yossarianuk> There is now no reason not to choose 64bit (it should be the default now.)
<georgelappies> sure, but not all kernels has the flag set by default
<georgelappies> I agree, 64bit should be the default. only use 32bit if your hardware forces you to
<yossarianuk> georgelappies: ubuntu has had PAE by default since about 12.04...
<yossarianuk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyNzM
<georgelappies> the last 32bit kernel I used was in slackware, I had to manually recompile and install the new kernel with PAE support. That was 5 years ago :)
<georgelappies> aah, ok yossarianuk, thanks for the link clearing that up. PAE is default from 12.04
<jmad> hi, does kubuntu has a spyware as ubuntu?
<hateball> jmad: What are you even talking about
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jubo2> God morgon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi jubo2
<jmad> i saw Richard Stallman video and hes talking ubuntu has spyware from amazon
<BluesKaj> ahh, coffee !
<BluesKaj> the unity desktop , yes
<hateball> Well, spyware is a bit extreme. RMS is... special
<hateball> Also afaik that is disabled by default in 14.04
<BluesKaj> I had a taste of unity, and quickly reinstalled kubuntu on 13.10
<Walex> hateball: "spyware" is not extreme. Amazon do their worst to track you.
<Walex> hateball: note that things like "webbugs" and other tricks are commonly used and also "spyware".
<BluesKaj> haven't bothered trying unity since, not my cuppa tea
<Walex> Unity is actually pretty good, quite usable, especially of course in "same stuff on different types of device", but KDE obviously is better for me and many others.
<BluesKaj> the spyware thing not withstanding
<hateball> As does everyone else, may as well unplug the internet. At any rate it's opt-in now
<Walex> hateball: it is not quite as dire as "may as well unplug the internet". One can be careful and simply avoid the worst and still get some usable level of service.
<Walex> hateball: it would be a lot better if there were service providers that you could give money to and therefore be considered a customer by them instead of prey.
<hateball> k
<BluesKaj> Stallman wants to keep FOSS pure. He doesn't like the idea of sneaking commercial links on to a desktop.. declare your enterprise intentions like RHEL
<BluesKaj> and I agree with that stand
<Walex> BluesKaj: I think that Stallman would disagree with you. Stallman is entirely in favour of commercial work and commercial software and business activities.
<Walex> BluesKaj: what he does not like is work, software and business that limit his freedom of choice on how to operate his own equipment.
<Walex> BluesKaj: so the issue is not that Amazon or Canonical are commercial businesses: it is that some "spyware" was put in to do stuff behind your back to limit your freedom of choice on how much information you want to give Amazon.
<BluesKaj> Walex, think his point was iiirc OSs should declare their commercial/enterprise links and intentions beforehand, that's all
<Walex> not so much "declare their  commercial/enterprise links and intentions
<Walex> not so much "declare their  commercial/enterprise links and intentions" but give you the choice on how much the software you use will share your own information with third parties, whether this is commercial or not.
<BluesKaj> we have a link to amazon on the unity desktop , blah blah would you like to leave it out?...simple
<Walex> BluesKaj: that would have been fine, what Canonical did was to send all your searches to Amazon by default without telling you, naughty naughty.
<Walex> BTW note that something close to that but not quite that has been done by the amaroK people.
<BluesKaj> anyway it's immaterial to me, since kde seems to be free of such stuff, and I don't use amarok :)
<Walex> more broadly speaking most people still can't quite relate to software being under the control of the software author, which is not the case for most physical products, because they are passive rather than active stuff.
<Walex> e.g. once someone has built a shovel, and sold you the shovel, the shovel does whatever *you* want.
<Walex> the issue with software is that software does whatever the software author's want, and what you think are commands to it are actually requests.
<Walex> this is what most people don't get: 'ls /' is not a command to list the root directory, it is a request to the author of 'ls' to make it list the root directory. The author of 'ls' can program 'ls' to do as requested or do anything else she wants.
<Almano> hello
<Almano> i want to ask u sth
<The0x539> just ask
<Almano> how can i make mine kubuntu look like opensuse 13.1?
<yossarianuk> Almano: install a the,e
<yossarianuk> *theme*
<gry> as I said nobody knows what you mean, you need to find a screenshot online
<gry> otherwise your question is incomplete
<Almano> can u tell me how to do it? i am new to linux;(
<BluesKaj> Almano, install opensuse
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support
<Almano> i want to have ubuntu still.:)
<Almano> yeah but i want to have kde on ubuntu with opensuse look
<Almano> just it
<BluesKaj> Almano, forget it
<gry> ddg.gg type "opensuse kde desktop" click images, select an image you like, click it, give an URL here
<gry> simple as that
<Almano> why should i porget it?
<yossarianuk> Almano: ok
<yossarianuk> Almano: go to system-settings
<Almano> ok i am there
<gry> http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/desktop4.png like this? what is the specific thing you like? the layout? or the color?
<yossarianuk> go to workspace appaerance
<yossarianuk> go to desktop theme
<yossarianuk> click 'get new theme'
<yossarianuk> scroll down
<yossarianuk> - and search open suse
<Almano> plz wait a bit:)
<yossarianuk> sorry *opensuse*
<Almano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhcMBJDNZc
<Almano> i mean dat look gry:)
<gry> thank you; please, follow what yossarianuk said and see if it helps
<Almano> ok:) ill see:)
<Almano> its still not like it;/
<Almano> why i can not install ncons? it says that it can not find file
<ikonia> Almano: what is the exact error
<Almano> Can not install " oxygen green". Can not find file
<ikonia> Almano: how are you trying to install it
<Almano> system setings -> icons
<Almano> and
<Almano> download neew look
<ikonia> I'm not familier with that tool
<Almano> so what can i do?
<Almano> i want to install some icons suite for dark green themes
<ikonia> as I don't know the method you are using to install, I can't say
<Almano> so what is you method?
<ikonia> normally uncompress the icons into my icon folder.
<ikonia> but I'm not fully aware of the current kde theme process
<Almano> ok.
<Almano> and how to change that blue auro of windows?
<Almano> to another color?
<Almano> ok ty for everything:) cya:)
<novakitty> For the last few days, when I try to use Muon Updater or Muon Package Manager, it tells me I didn't provide proper authorization. This problem just appeared out of nowhere, it's worked fine up until now.
<novakitty> It's not prompting me for a root password
<BluesKaj> novakitty, have you tried apt-get in the konsole?
<novakitty> yes that works fine
<novakitty> muon just isnt prompting me for authroization, it's just telling me I didn't provide it
<BluesKaj> good then you can update/upgrade and dist-upgrade with no need for muon except aas a reference , but it may be an already registered bug on launchpad
<novakitty> that's not really the advice I was hoping for...there's times when I like to rely on muon and times I like to use the terminal
<BluesKaj> novakitty, then try chmod +x muon in the konsole
<novakitty> I just wondered if an update broke something or if this has happened to anyone else
<novakitty> muon executes already
<BluesKaj> novakitty, it's new to me
<BluesKaj> ok
<novakitty> let me get you the exact error message
<BluesKaj> novakitty, check this out, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103350/how-can-i-provide-proper-authorization-to-the-kde-software-updates-program
<novakitty> "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<BluesKaj> i have to go now ...stuff to do
<novakitty> this happens when I attempt to install something, remove something, update, etc
<jaafar> hi all... I just upgraded to Trusty and now the "system settings" won't come up.  That is, K Menu -> System Settings does nothing.....  It's kind of a problem.  Any tips?
<genii> jaafar: Might want to try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge systemsettings && sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<jaafar> genii: I will give that a try, thanks!
<jaafar> this is interesting... I can't run "restart" either, from the same menu
<genii> Yes, odd.
<genii> jaafar: Can you get to the system settings now?
<jaafar> genii sadly no
<jaafar> restart also doesn't work
<jaafar> both just sort of silently fail
<jaafar> is the a command line equivalent?
<rberg> does "kdesudo systemsettings" in konsole allow you to re-enter your password?
<jaafar> oh hey, "systemsettings"
<jaafar> yep that works great!
<jaafar> pity I can't do it from the K menu :(
<jaafar> rberg thanks
<jaafar> is there some config file somewhere that might be messed up?
<jaafar> maybe due to the version change...
<genii> jaafar: Possibly the ~/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc
<jaafar> that sounds pretty logical, I'll take a look!
<jaafar> nah, there's nothing in there that looks relevant
<jaafar> oh hey, right click K menu and pick "edit applications"
<genii> jaafar: To see if it's anything in the previous settings causing it, you can logoff to lightdm (hopefully!) and then ctrl-alt-F1, login and mv .kde .oldkde     then sudo sync and logoff, alt-F7 to get back to lightdm and see
<jaafar> genii: that's a good trick, thanks!
<jaafar> hm, well I created a fresh user and they have no issues with the system settings menu
<jaafar> is there a log file where output from things launched might appear?
<jaafar> the fresh user's settings for the "system settings" item are the same as mine
<jaafar> think I'll try redoing my .kde.  Not much important there
<jaafar> All right, genii I've just dumped my old .kde and everything is good.  Some stuff is a little not as I like it but that's fixable.  Thanks for your help
<genii> jaafar: You're welcome
<SouL__> Guys, do you know how to use the Nvidia GPU instead of the intel?
<mr-rich> trying to mount my iPhone 5s ... any ideas?
<mr-rich> 14.04
<mr-rich> get it to work with Amarok ...
<ekki> hi! anyone has trouble with locales after upgrade to kde 4.13.2? I can't set language to spanish
<genii> mr-rich: Apparently it needs a newer version of libimobiledevice than what comes standard with Trusty. You may want to look at http://itsfoss.com/mount-iphone-ipad-ios-7-ubuntu-13-10/
<Almano> hello. i have some issues with mine new ubuntu + kde-desktop. Music players freak out;/
<Almano> i can not use multimedia keys on my keybard to change volume
<Almano> it change only master volume
<Almano> but player volume is the same
<Almano> can someone help me?
<mr-rich> genii: I saw that and tried to install, but it wouldn't install ...
<genii> Probably no 14.04 in the reases for it yet
<Almano>  want to change  that awfull kde menu
<genii> mr-rich: Maybe contact the PPa maintainer and request a 14.04 version
<bprompt> Almano:    hmm change to...?
<bprompt> Almano:     as far as the  master and player's volume controls, they're usually independent
<mr-rich> genii: found this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ios7-ipad-iphone-ubuntu-trust
<mr-rich> genii: sez I have to reboot ... :(
<Almano> ok i solved it. i changed master volume from radeon to  motherboard
<Almano> :)
<SouL__> Guys, do you know how to use the Nvidia GPU instead of the intel?
<bprompt> Almano:    I use kde "classic menu" :)
<Almano> yeah but its too simple and that bigger one is to complicated
<Almano> i wanted it to look like...
<Almano> http://www.mrowe.co.za/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/menu.png
<Almano> this:)
<bprompt> Almano:    I think that's more or less the "classic" menu
<genii> SouL__: Are you using the bumblebee drivers?
<bprompt> you can do that by just right-clicking on the "K" icon and choose "classic menu"
<Almano> mine cclassic menu looks different;/
<SouL__> genii: do you know how can I check that? please
<Almano> but its better than that :)
<Almano> is there any custom menus?
<genii> SouL__: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy bumblebee
<jazzycool> hey guys
<jazzycool> I m trying to install softwares using terminal on my Kubuntu but not able to do so as it gives me this error
<nwegrzyk> hi all
<bprompt> jazzycool:   "this error" ?
<jazzycool> http://pastebin.com/aYbghhQr
<jazzycool> here is the error
<jazzycool> I would appreciate if you guys could help me out
<genii> jaafar: Have you tried running the suggested command? eg:  sudo apt-get -f install
<jazzycool> yes I did but it gives me the same error
<jaafar> :)
<genii> Sorry, bat tab-complete there
<genii> bad, even
<The0x539> the Bat-Tabcomplete?
<bprompt> jazzycool:     I'd try to get rid of those 2 packages... see if continues with the error
<jazzycool> can you tell me the exact command as it is dealing with the video packages and I dont want to wreck my system as before
<bprompt> Almano:    you can always just run another window manager other than "kwin", and depending on what window manager you get, it can really fancy like "enlightment" or not, or have docks like xfce
<genii> jazzycool: Did you install some PPA lately or so?
<bprompt> jazzycool:     well, is dealing with 1 package only, doesn't mean will get rid of all video drivers,    " sudo apt-get remove arandr xserver-xorg-video-all
<jazzycool> nope all I did was get into additional driver gui winodw and installed a propeitary driver that was recommended and it was solved my graphics problem
<genii> ( because that's the usual cause of these messgaes, then after that mixed repositories between different *buntu versions)
<Almano> ok ty:) it was vey helpfull:)
<jazzycool> well thing is I don't have arandr on my computer at all infect when I went into the software center it asked me to install those packages
<jazzycool> ok great it actually solved my problem
<jazzycool> thanks a lot brother
<jazzycool> I appreciate your help you are a genius
<bprompt> np
<jazzycool> you solved my big problem
<jazzycool> thanks brother
<SouL__> genii: Hey
<SouL__> genii: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/78d780ee
<genii> SouL__: How about for bbswitch-dkms ?
<SouL__> genii: thanks for helping.. What is that?
<genii> From apt-cache: bbswitch-dkms - Interface for toggling the power on nVidia Optimus video cards
<rberg> just wrote my first upstart job, much say its pretty nice!
<SouL__> genii: I'll search, I don't know that. Thanks
<genii> SouL__: I probably won't be here much longer to help, but good luck with it!
<SouL__> genii: thanks :)
<CrypticByte> how stable is kubuntu?  I been looking for a good kde distro
<saiarcot895> CrypticByte: In my opinion, pretty stable
<saiarcot895> I find it a little lighter than Unity
<CrypticByte> does encrypting your home drive slow your computer down?
<saiarcot895> CrypticByte: I haven't seen it, but I never compared the performance with and without encryption
<CrypticByte> ok thanks
#kubuntu 2014-06-14
<daspossum> heyy
<zopsi> has anyone had issues with the Audio and Video Settings in 14.0.4? For some reason my connector is toggling between Analog Output and Headphones very rapidly and I can't fix it.
<Elouise> how to connect to WiFi?
<Elouise> the WiFi icon disappeared for some reason
<Elouise> ...
<pepee> Elouise, is it a USB card?
<Elouise> No
<SouL___> Hello
<SouL___> someone using Kde connect?
<valorie> folks, is anyone here using KDE 4.13.0, on kubuntu 14.04 and kdeconnect?
<valorie> I ask because it used to work and now does not
<valorie> SouL___:  and I have been comparing notes, and we both have the same problem
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> problem: i've installed debconf. but when there's an upgrade or a new fresh install of a software that needs to use debconf, i get this message
<Ab3L> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ab3l" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Ab3L> as i don't want to change ownership of that path, does someone knows any other workaround?
<Ab3L> (i've configured debconf to use kde interface instead of default dialog comand line).
<Ab3L> btw it seems everything works fine even with this error, but the error message is quite annoying.
<pepee> Ab3L, also ask in #ubuntu
<bob__> huge problem
<bob__> my damn linux when i copy, its 14.04 i copy a directory right in dolphin on the desktop
<bob__> but it doesn't copy files in subdirectories, some of them not. maybe its my flashdisk. What's causing this, why isn't it taking the content as well, and only diredctory structure? I've lost a shit ton of data and work because of this... its really a seriously problem for me at the moment,
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> i copy files from my external hdd to my internal one
<ShalokShalom> i get around 1 mb per second, when i copy all files at ones and 15 mb, when i copy just a few folders. Why that ?
<ShalokShalom> the driver ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mcstr> morning
<gnu_d> Hi, I got some buzzing sound when I use the external microphone, I got capture, Mic, and Digital channels, when I lower the Digital channel, the buzzing is lower, but the microphone volume is down, is there a way to make the buzzing away ?
<friti> Ground your mic.
<gnu_d> friti: hm, I was about to open it
<gnu_d> friti: there is no connection to the ground sleeve of the connector, but I found something else, the soldering material is pretty old, needs to be changed :D.
<SouL___> folks, is anyone here using KDE 4.13.0, on kubuntu 14.04 and kdeconnect?
<SouL___> I ask because it used to work and now does not
<mcstr> i do... using kde 4.13.2 and kdeconnect and its working just fine here
<SouL___> valorie: ↑
<SouL___> mcstr: ok thanks :)
<alesan> hallo
<alesan> it's very frustrating; when I go home, KDE insists in setting up the DNS I have at work
<alesan> so I always manually have to fix /etc/resolv.conf
<alesan> what can I do to avoid using the wronf DNS?
<Exagone313> try on #ubuntu or #debian
<SouL___> Does anyone accomplished to have a multiseat pc?
<The0x539> multiseat?
<Negoushima> multi user?
<The0x539> I remember reading something about it, lemme check
<SouL___> Thanks
<SouL___> Yes, multiseat, multiple screens, keyboards, etc, in a single machine
 * The0x539 checks what softxpand does
<The0x539> might be a thing in windows though
<The0x539> yep, windows
<The0x539> :|
<Negoushima> server based or local?
<The0x539> local
<The0x539> do you want local or do you want server absed
<Negoushima> It's 2014. Why do you should do something like this on a local machine? xD
<The0x539> it's only 2014. Why are you implying we should already be moving to entirely cloud?
<The0x539> We haven't fixed the massive issues that are bandwidth and latency
<SouL___> <Negoushima> It's 2014. Why do you should do something like this on a local machine? xD ← I don't see the sense of purchasing more hardware than needed
<The0x539> http://pastebin.com/EMNcYyQm
<The0x539> um.
<bprompt> ok
<bprompt> The0x539:     what's "binding" anyway?
<The0x539> bprompt: filename for the binding of isaac without capitals or spaces
<bprompt> hm binding of isaac.... .is that ... sounds like a bible something
<bprompt> so is a bash script?
<The0x539> it's a game very loosely based off of it
<The0x539> it's an executable
<bprompt> is it?    if you do ls -l   does it show as   rwxr-xr-x ?
<The0x539> ...
<The0x539> yes
<The0x539> of course it does
<The0x539> and if it weren't
<The0x539> why would it be saying not found instead of not executable
<bprompt> can you do a quick posting of ~/Desktop ?   a quick ls -l
<The0x539> what are you looking for in it
<The0x539> total 43628
<The0x539> -rwxr-xr-x 1 the0x539 the0x539 44670518 Jun 14 13:35 binding
<bprompt> hm
<The0x539> it's fine, this is so far separated from my main issue
<The0x539> and if you don't know what the binding of isaac is, you probably won't be able to help with it
<dodger_> The0x539: what's the output of ls -la in ~/Desktop?
<The0x539> dodger_: again, very far from my main issue
<dodger_> The0x539: what is your main issue?
<The0x539> dodger_: I need to find serial.txt, or conclusive proof that on Linux, The Binding Of Isaac standalone doesn't use it
<dodger_> i've had it from a humble bundle, but can't remember whether it did or not
<dodger_> it did run without problems for me
<The0x539> yeah
<The0x539> it does for my brother too
<The0x539> he's on lxde and stuff
<The0x539> but that's not the problem
<The0x539> I want to reinstall
<The0x539> but he has lots of progress
<dodger_> The0x539: take a look at this
<dodger_> http://steamcommunity.com/app/248860/discussions/2/648811852284474523/
<dodger_> it appears the linux version does not use the text file to store game progress
<The0x539> so where is it stored
<dodger_> according to the steamcommunity page, in /home/UserName/.macromedia/Flash_Player/#SharedObjects/RandomString/PathToGame/NEOScavenger/nsSGv1.sol
<The0x539> JUST that
<dodger_> i have no idea, just echoing what the page says
<The0x539> eugh
<The0x539> this isn't very reassuring
<parzzix> Hey y'all, first time rolling with Kubuntu. Very nice so far.
<SouL___> parzzix: nice :D
<matthewadams> hello
<matthewadams> hi
<Guest37137> Hi
<Guest37137> I have a problem because my Kubuntu is refusing to install anything.
<Guest37137> Just an example
<Guest37137> /usr/bin/sudo apt-get install firefox
<mkdmz> Does anyone know how to set icons with a custom extension?  No one seems to know who I've asked.  Here is are the steps I am using at this point: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-a-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<Guest37137> Packet firefox has no available version, but another packet refers to it.
<Guest37137> (...)
<Guest37137> Packet firefox does not have a candidate to install.
<Guest37137> What's that?
<Guest37137> Earlier I typed apt-cdrom add, do you think that it may be the cause?
<Guest37137> no idea?
<Guest37137> ok, so I will just try to reboot my computer, we will see what it will bring
#kubuntu 2014-06-15
<pnunn> Anyone got any idea why the wifi would be suddenly disabled on my box? I think I may have turned it off with the physical switch last night, now I can find no way to enable it again. This NetworkManager is a real piece of ....
<pnunn> nmcli nm
<pnunn> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<pnunn> running         connected       enabled         disabled   enabled         disabled
<pnunn> Shows its there, but disabled.
<DesignerX> hi everyone
<DesignerX> Note, for anyone having Wifi problems, I just fount out that sometimes KDE Wallet opens up asking for password & my wifi was giving me problems until I entered the password !
<dodger_> DesignerX: that's not surprising - the password to your wireless access point is stored in the wallet
<DesignerX> dodger_: & the problem is when I started my PC the session auto started my last applications, so KDE wallet was in the background & didnt see it
<DesignerX> now I need to put my Old wirless card back in & see if KDE wallet was the problem .. this is my 3rd day on the new wireless card & only hard problem after I restarted & KDE wallet poping up ..
<speedracer08861> is there a 14.10 beta for testing?
<genii> speedracer08861: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  ...and the channel for it is #ubuntu+1
<genii> It's not in "beta" stage quite yet.
<speedracer08861> also are there any weather widgets like the one that windows 7 has?
<speedracer08861> ok thank you genii
<genii> speedracer08861: Sorry, that was regular Ubuntu. Kubuntu is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/   ...but same channel for both
<speedracer08861> are there any weather widgets like the one that windows 7 has?
<genii> speedracer08861: I'm not sure what that one looks like etc, but I have one on my desktop which is nice
<speedracer08861> can you post the link so i can see it
<genii> speedracer08861: Give me a couple minutes :)
<genii> speedracer08861: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=18008
<speedracer08861> i love that how do i install it?
<genii> speedracer08861: Rightclick on open desktop somewhere, choose Add Widgets   then pick the one called Simple Weather Applet
<genii> Simple Weather Forecast ...rather! Sorry, long day
<speedracer08861> thank you
<georgelappies> how can I easliy format a usb drive to fat32?
<georgelappies> not looking for the command line method, is there a right click on choose format option somewhere?
<Graf_Westerholt> georgelappies, try partitionmanager
<georgelappies> Graf_Westerholt: thanks will do
<Roey> hello
<Negoushima> hi
<Roey> I have k3b open and a CD in the drive.  Yet when I hit Project->Burn, it just says "please insert an empty or appendable medium".  How do I fix this?  BTW this is a fresh install of Kubuntu Trusty.
<Roey> hey Negoushima
<Roey> valorie:  heya!
<KubuRicky> Hi guys, can i ask you a question? In your opinion, what is the best laptop for a kubuntu distribution? What kind of pc developers use for dev test?
<KubuRicky> I wanna buy a laptop, and i'd like to have the best compatibility with a kubuntu distribution
<Graf_Westerholt> KubuRicky, you could search for a Linux-laptop-online-shop.
<KubuRicky> Thank you, have you any suggestion? )
<KubuRicky> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> KubuRicky, no. :(
<KubuRicky> no problem, thank you :D
<Graf_Westerholt> KubuRicky, also depends on the country.
<KubuRicky> Actually, I'm curious to know what kind of architecture linux developer prefer for develop the system
<Roey> hello Graf_Westerholt
<Roey> why can't I see my CD device?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry, Roey, I do not know.
<Roey> Graf_Westerholt:  ok, thanks.
<Roey> I am not sure if my CD device is detected, I meant, and I want to find out how to diagnose this.
<Graf_Westerholt> Roey, stupid question: do you have a CD in it? ;)
<Roey> because in k3b it odesn't seem to see the blank CD in teh drive.
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes I do :)
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Roey, maybe later someone else can help you.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> :)
<Graf_Westerholt> no problem
<Roey> Graf_Westerholt:  PEBCAK! the cd SATA was not physically connected
<Roey> MRF :)
<Graf_Westerholt> Roey, good you solved it! :)
<fede_> hello
<pietro> hello
<bartman2589> Hi everyone, I'm kind of new to IRC so forgive me if I don't know how to so certain things.  I'm hoping someone can help me with a few issues I'm having with  Kubuntu 14.04 though.  the first one is that connections to my Samba 3 based file shares on my other computer are slower than molasses in antarctica.
<meoblast001> hi. is it normal that when i plug in my headphones, my microphone entirely shuts off? is that a hardware issue or KDE?
<bartman2589> meoblast, if they're USB I'd consider that there is possibly a short in the cable somewhere
<ADD29> hello
<bartman2589> meoblast001, sorry misread that, thought you meant your pc was shutting off, no idea why it would shut your mic off when you plug in your headphones though, sorry
<bartman2589> does anyone know if there's a patched version of kde-open and xdg-open available that has been patched to handle 'escaped characters' (things like "%25" or "%20")?
<bartman2589> 239 users logged in here and nobody can answer?
<Negoushima> most of them idles
<bartman2589> that's kind of pointless isn't it?  I mean why login if you're not actually going to do something?
<bartman2589> [REPOST] Hi everyone, I'm kind of new to IRC so forgive me if I don't know how to so certain things. I'm hoping someone can help me with a few issues I'm having with Kubuntu 14.04 though. the first one is that connections to my Samba 3 based file shares on my other computer are slower than molasses in antarctica.
<bartman2589> Guess I'll try back later once everyone finishes their naps
<diego_> Hola :B
<diego_> ¿Alguien habla español?
<soee_> ubottu: !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> is it possible to install a barebone Kubuntu system without all the KDE applications (Krita, Calligra, ecc...)?
<DottorLeo> i need only the "skeleton", and after that i will install what i need as application
<bprompt> isn't kubuntu more or less just that?
<The0x539> Not really, it's the whole panel system
<The0x539> I think theyr
<The0x539> 're just talking about the actual applications, just a package manager and maybe not even that
<bprompt> DottorLeo:   kubuntu is not exactly a barebone install.... but close enough, it comes with a few small kde apps only
<DottorLeo> and a netinstall?
<bprompt> ?
<bprompt> why not just get the iso?
<DottorLeo> i mean is it possible to do a netinstall, downloading only the system packages and not the other stuff?
<DottorLeo> just to ask
<bprompt> I think you're going to end up more or less with the same .iso content, minus say Libreoffice
<bprompt> and yes, I think there's a netinstall file for it
<DottorLeo> perfect, thanks
<The0x539> KDE comes quite a lot of apps
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> not the kubuntu iso though.... comes with some kde apps, all of which are really small
<bprompt> the only really big package, besides the kde WM and DM  is libreoffice
<mkdmz> Does anyone understand mime types?  The Ubuntu documentation is incomplete on creating mimetypes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<scottn_work> Not sure if this has been asked already but anyone know when the KDE 13.2 update will be in the backports ppa? Thanks.
<zbrkxbr> hi guys
<zbrkxbr> I need to ask for a help are there any ways to get rig of that kontact in kutbuntu ?
<zbrkxbr> get rid*
#kubuntu 2015-06-08
<ahoneybun> I think I'm using ALSA
<ahoneybun> shiran365: highlight me please
<ahoneybun> I'm testing the event sound
<shiran365> I'm sorry, what?
<shiran365> how do I highlight you?
<ahoneybun> shiran365: type my name
<ahoneybun> and send
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> there we go
<ahoneybun> so it does work for me now
<shiran365> I see. I have those screenshots, how should I send them to you?
<ahoneybun> you can use imgur or whatever image site you choice
<ahoneybun> highlight me again please
<Unit193> ahoneybun: No.
<ahoneybun> I'm seeing if I have the bug as well
<ahoneybun> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> I highlighted. ;P
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> again Unit193 please
<shiran365> by the way, typing your name didn't seem to do anything
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Never!
<shiran365> it was purple before, it still is
<shiran365> http://i.imgur.com/85vaQdO.png
<shiran365> http://i.imgur.com/0n9Euwp.png
<ahoneybun> it does lower the volume
<shiran365> for Event Sounds for you it lowers?
<ahoneybun> so not broken on my system
<shiran365> are you on 15.04?
<ahoneybun> yea
<shiran365> headphones?
<ahoneybun> yea
<shiran365> well damn
<ahoneybun> I was kinda hoping it would not
<shiran365> who HOPES for a glitch, lol
 * ahoneybun looks at SS
<shiran365> there are 2
<shiran365> one of them is an HDMI device, which doesn't make since since I don't have any HDMI audio devices attached
<shiran365> the other is the built-in audio, which I have set to output through headphones, and also have set as default
<ahoneybun> I have the same settings
<salotz> Are we talking about event sounds bug?
<shiran365> yes we are
<ahoneybun> yea
<shiran365> supposedly "fixed" in 15.04
<salotz> I was about to ask about this
<shiran365> just not for shiran365 lol
<shiran365> you have it too??
<shiran365> salotz
<salotz> Ya the slider does nothing
<shiran365> are you on 15.04?
<salotz> shiran365: or the mute
<salotz> shiran365: yes
<shiran365> salotz: are you using headphones?
<salotz> shiran365: I think it worked the other day
<salotz> shiran365: no I'm hooked up to an amp through the headphone jack though
<shiran365> this is very bizarre
<shiran365> you, me, and ahoneybun are all on 15.04
<shiran365> using headphones
<shiran365> but ahoneybun is the only one who does NOT have this glitch
<ahoneybun> now to see what to file this bug against
<shiran365> how about this?
<shiran365> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-runtime.git&a=commit&h=b40c51fb0247833a7e92e75ea54931e510c3ffb0
<shiran365> and/or this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324975#c47
<ubottu> KDE bug 324975 in knotify "(regression) Volume gets restored to 100% after each knotify event" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<shiran365> i guess it's not fixed anymore :(
<ahoneybun> looks like it was a upstream issue
<shiran365> ?
 * ahoneybun pokes the devs
<shiran365> what do you mean, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu uses software made by the awesome KDE project
<ahoneybun> openSUSE, Fedora also use it
<ahoneybun> we would be downstream
<ahoneybun> so it it effects other linux projects it would most likely be a upstream problem
<ahoneybun> if it was just broken on Kubuntu per say it would be downstream
<salotz> I plugged headphones in and now I don't get any event noise at all
<shiran365> so uh... what makes you say it's an upstream issue, then?
<shiran365> I've only seen references to this bug for Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324975#c47 they were talking about openSUSE, but it was filed again Kubuntu
<ubottu> KDE bug 324975 in knotify "(regression) Volume gets restored to 100% after each knotify event" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<shiran365> ah
<shiran365> I see
<ahoneybun> anyway back to more bug report checking
<ahoneybun> flat-volumes = no is set on my machine
<shiran365> me too
<shiran365> it was that way from the beginning
<shiran365> the old solution was to go to Application and System Notifications under System Settings
<ahoneybun> very odd
<shiran365> but that has been removed in 15.04
<shiran365> salotz: Are you still there?
<shiran365> I commented on the bug here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324975#c81
<ubottu> KDE bug 324975 in knotify "(regression) Volume gets restored to 100% after each knotify event" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<shiran365> you should comment on it, too. let them know it's NOT fixed at all!
<ahoneybun> shiran365: highlight me please
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> how do I do that?
<ahoneybun> you just did
<shiran365> didn't I do that before, too?
<shiran365> what undid it?
<ahoneybun> I have it set to do a event noise every time it happens
<ahoneybun> so I just messed with something in pulse
<ahoneybun> and was testing
<ahoneybun> again please
<ahoneybun> I'm seeing if the event sound works
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> hello
<ahoneybun> I set flat-volumes = yes
<shiran365> and what did that do?
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> did it change anything?
<ahoneybun> nope works lol
<shiran365> damn
<ahoneybun> weird
<shiran365> hmm
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> how do you run a specific, already-installed application as superuser?
<shiran365> it's not letting me edit the daemon.conf file for pulse
<ahoneybun> I did "sudo nano /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<ahoneybun> try to limit the editing of system files
<shiran365> do you think trying to change flat-volume setting is a bad idea for me?
<ahoneybun> I would wait till I reboot to see if it brakes the sound for me lol
<shiran365> ah. the old "let somebody else headbutt the problem first" solution. I like it
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I'll be back
<shiran365> go ahead, Rocky ;)
<ahoneybun> time to test shiran365
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> let's do this
<ahoneybun> I got sound so
<ahoneybun> that was at max, now half way
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<shiran365> this is a test
<ahoneybun> works, now very low
<shiran365> ....but wasn't it working BEFORE you made this change?
<ahoneybun> yea
<shiran365> so that doesn't mean much does it
<ahoneybun> what I meant was I just put it very low, ping again
<ahoneybun> hightlight again
<shiran365> ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> seems like it works still
<shiran365> but since it was working before, what does that mean
<ahoneybun> not sure
<ahoneybun> very weird though
<shiran365> well. this is a shame. I'm gonna have to switch back to Windows until I/somebody smarter than me figures out a solution.
<shiran365> :\
<shiran365> didn't wanna do that my first day, but... y'know. pain is a powerful motivator lol
<ahoneybun> yea sadly
<ahoneybun> shiran365: does the slider move back to full or is it just putting out max volume?
<shiran365> slider moves
<shiran365> before the sound actually even plays
<shiran365> it's like, the system is told it needs to play an Event Sound
<shiran365> it then automatically moves the slider to Max Volume (even if it was muted)
<shiran365> and only then will it play the sound
<ahoneybun> so it moves back to max no matter where you put it
<shiran365> yes
<ahoneybun> odd
<shiran365> and no moatter the program
<ahoneybun> I'm sure more devs will be around tomorrow since this is sunday
<ahoneybun> so please do hang around if you can so we can work on this issue :)
<paperziggurat> Hi, I attempted to install OpenVPN and use PrivateInternetAccess, was unable to connect, and now can't get my connections back to defaut.
<paperziggurat> I can't find any network settings in Kubuntu that have anything about my VPN.
<dell> #radio
<dell> #/jradio
<dell> ·radio
<dell> #radio
<Guest11715> I just installed kubuntu on a chromebook. I just finished installing Team Fortress 2 and the game starts without sound, can anyone give me a hand?
<shiran365> hello again, ahoneybun
<shiran365> sorry, had to leave
<shiran365> is that you, ahoneybun or ahoneybun_
<ahoneybun_> both
<ahoneybun_> there we go
<shiran365> :O
<shiran365> such power...
<ahoneybun> I had to reboot
 * ahoneybun love and hates Steam at the same time
 * shiran365 same but on every OS
<ahoneybun> it made me ahoneybun_ cuz ahoneybun was still on
<ahoneybun> since my username is ahoneybun on this PC
<shiran365> naturally :P
<ahoneybun> does anyone know if the virtualbox version in the store works the same as the one on the oracle websitre?
<ahoneybun> I think the one in the store is missing features
<shiran365> I do not know
<shiran365> I can tell you about the Windows 7 virtualbox if you really want me to. but I don't thikn that'll help :P
<ahoneybun> I guess I'l just grab the one from Oracle
<shiran365> probably a better idea
<ahoneybun> thanks for following me on G+ claydoh_
<claydoh_> ahoneybun: +1 ;)
<ahoneybun> I was like who the heck is that lol
<claydoh> hehe
<claydoh> I don't know most of the peeps i have added there, lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<claydoh> I meet new and interesting people that way ;)
<ahoneybun> yea
<claydoh> tho beware I can be nsfw
<ahoneybun> I try to keep them in circles
<ahoneybun> np
<claydoh> but not to my linuxy circles
<shiran365> thanks for trying to help me. have a good night, #kubuntu
<ahoneybun> the oracle site has a slightly newer version
<[Relic]> is there anyway to ressurect a 15.04 that gets the vid setting damaged to the point of only being able to show the alt-f2 krunner and being able to goto text mode with ctl-atl-f1?
<soee> good morning
<haku> hola
<valorie> huh
<yossarianuk> I have insanely bad flickering and other weird graphic oddnesses on my work (intel GPU) desktop with 15.04
<yossarianuk> I'm trying to record the 'oddness'
<yossarianuk> but why I am runnig gtk-recordmydesktop (qt-recordmydesktop seems to have disappered) I cannot use the top right top corner to display all windows (which shows the 'oddness')
<yossarianuk> is there a better way of recording my desktop with kubuntu 15.04?
<yossarianuk> sometime the graphics are so 'odd' I have to reboot
<yossarianuk> getting this in dmesg too
<yossarianuk> drm:intel_set_cpu_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared fifo underrun on pipe B - drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe B FIFO underrun
<yossarianuk> [drm:intel_set_pch_fifo_underrun_reporting [i915]] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A .....
<hangman13us> check this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/simple-screen-recorder-linux
<hangman13us> One of the possible options to do a short video and upload it somewhere.
<hangman13us> I'm not sure if kubuntu has build in video recording app
<hangman13us> yossarianuk
<hangman13us> +yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> hangman13us: cheers
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eXistenZe> good afternoon
<eXistenZe> I have a small qnap network server I want to connect quickly and as fast as possible
<eXistenZe> I have smb, nfs, ftp, ssh and quite a few other protocols available
<eXistenZe> which one should I use?
<JonathanD> I've had an interesting experience with qnap over nfs eXistenZe.
<JonathanD> directory listings failing and such.
<eXistenZe> So i should stick with smb?
<JonathanD> eXistenZe: I ended up using ssh.
<eXistenZe> ok. should there be a speed diference between them?
<eXistenZe> nfs is working fine for now...
<Guest39799> трям
<selecta> un saluto a tutti
<selecta> !list
<ubottu> selecta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | selecta
<ubottu> selecta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> selecta, questo non è un sito di condivisione di file, perché pensi che sia?
<marewere> we
<tumor> hallo
<acz32> is there a way to now show AM/PM in the digital clock? it takes too much space when the panel is vertical
<Guest81028> hi
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/w/3pNY/ <-- did anyone encounter this?
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/w/3pO1/
<Quintasan> seriously
<aethersis> hi, is there a possibility that if I run a trojan or a virus inside of Wine, it will infect my operating system?
<acz32> aethersis: yes
<aethersis> omg
<rymate1234> small issue when trying to configure my monitor placement when using the official AMD drivers for my intel / amd hybrid graphics laptop http://i.imgur.com/qHZYHQu.jpg
<ahoneybun> any idea why 14.04 has kernel updates with lts-utopic on them?
<[Relic]> 14.04 was the last lts version?
<[Relic]> Is there anyway to get the system settings, screen settings to play nice with a monitor that has a bad edid?  I can set a different size but the default listed is always 1024x768 and the program crashes on exit
<[Relic]> kscreen: Requesting missing EDID for outputs (637) Segmentation fault (core dumped)
#kubuntu 2015-06-09
<shiran365> hello
<shiran365> I'm new to Linux in general. I have a fresh install of Kubuntu 15.04, and I'm encountering a strange audio glitch which was supposed to have been fixed in 15.04. I was hoping somebody could help me
<shiran365> I guess there's not many people here at this time, huh?
<[Relic]> now there's someone with multiple personalities
<Roland> hello
<Roland> how to disable screensaver (black screen) on KDE5? (kubuntu 15.04)?
<gier_do> plasma 5 itself does not support screensavers anymore.
<gier_do> if it is a fresh install, maybe your powersaving configuration deactivates the screen
<gier_do> try: system settings -> Power Management -> deactivate Screen Energy Saving
<gier_do> if that doesn't help, you might have manually configured xscreensaver or something.
<xennex81> hi question. I have a linux installation that I boot through an usb-stick, that is to say grub is on the usb stick. Now the stick stopped working and I can't boot my linux system. I am trying the Kubuntu 14.10 installation DVD to try and do "grub-install" on another usb stick, but it fails.
<xennex81> I had expected so. I get that "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'"
<xennex81> how do I restore a grub from a medium like the LIVE cd?
<xennex81> there is this ubuntu Boot-repair thing but it probably won't allow me to install on usb stick
<xennex81> ima try a reboot, maybe the stick works now
<Roland> gier_do: thanks, that fixed it :)
<Roland> power management options
<shelder> hi
<gier_do> Roland: good to hear ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EvilRoey> hi all!
<EvilRoey> question... now that rebootless kernel swapping is mainlined in the kernel, how long until we can upgrade Kubuntu releases without having to reboot?
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  o/, massive respect to you sir
<floAR> hello
<BluesKaj> h
<BluesKaj> hi
<excalibr> hhi
<floAR> i am trying kubuntu in live session
<floAR> i like it with one big exception
<excalibr> akonadi?
<floAR> what?
<floAR> kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> excalibr, pls don't make assumptions
<BluesKaj> floAR, ok tell us your issue
<excalibr> BluesKaj, no im trying to make a conversation :s
<BluesKaj> go to offtopic to make "conversation"
<floAR> it seems that middle clicking a window in the panel(taskbar) will minimize and maximize it
<floAR> i would like to close it
<excalibr> BluesKaj, on more serious note, do you know how can I fix steam systray icon showing in fade color in 15.04
<floAR> when i middle click on a window on the panel, i want it to close, not minimize or maximize
<BluesKaj> excalibr, sorry i don't
<floAR> i am so dependent of closing a window on the panel with middle click
<floAR> if i cannot do it on K, i will have to go back to cinamon
<excalibr> BluesKaj, this is what I meant http://i.imgur.com/zgiBbtj.png
<excalibr> if you're curious
<floAR> does anyone know how to do it?
<BluesKaj> floAR, well that's your call ... if a small imposition like a the lack of middle click is enough to rive you away, I can just imagine what's next ;-)
<mrbinaer> Hey floAR, there is a option for closing a window, by left clicking twice, but i don't see any middle click
<floAR> i cannot see any message
<BluesKaj> floAR, well that's your call ... if a small imposition like a the lack of middle click is enough to rive you away, I can just imagine what's next ;-)
<floAR> BluesKaj: this is not a small imposition for me
<floAR> i am not interested in graphics, games...
<floAR> but it happens to have lots of windows opened, and it is easier to just middle clikc on it(on the panel), thenright click and select close
<BluesKaj> floAR, perhaps there's a method to map the mouse middle click to the close X on the apps, but i've never heard of one
<floAR> at the moment i use only mint 13 cinamon and i can close a window on the panel by middle clicking on it
<BluesKaj> floAR, this not a mint support chat
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<floAR> bu i like many programs from the K world that made me want to use kubuntu
<floAR> hey, what is with you,. i just hapened to use the word mint, and you all jumped like burned
<floAR> i said i am using mint now, and in mint i can close a window on the panel, by middle clicking on it
<BluesKaj> well not to discourage you from kubuntu , but mint also comes with kde desktop if you want to install it
<floAR> and i would like to be able to do the same on kubuntu
<floAR> i tried it to
<floAR> but i could not find on settings where could i map middle click with closing a window on the panel]
<floAR> what is the difference between mint with kde and kubuntu?
<floAR> i mean, aren't they both beeing based on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> floAR, that's a question for google , there may be a comparison somewhere on some blog or other , this is not the place for such a question
<floAR> ok forget about the difference
<floAR> but is this a place for mouse related functionalities in kubuntu>?
<BluesKaj> floAR, I asked in the devel chat about your issue , still waiting for a reply
<floAR> i gues that for a developer maping middle button with closing window on the panel is a piece of cake
<floAR> but for me, not being able to do that is almost like not beeing able to use the mouse at all
<BluesKaj> dunno
<eXistenZe> hey there
<TJ-> floAR: I do that using Application System Menu > More Actions... > Window Manager Settings... > Actions > Titlebar Actions > Titlebar & Frame > Middle button =  Close
<floAR> TJ-:  you are right, BUT that works only when you click on top of the window( on the titlebar)
<floAR> my question(and big problem) was to be able to close a window by clicking on it's name in the panel(taskbar)
<floAR> the biggest advantage for closing it with middle click from the panel is that if you have multiple windows opened, you can visually choose which one to close
<floAR> and that might not be in a the order they sit there
<floAR> do you understand me?
<TJ-> floAR: Yeah
<floAR> this thing was the second one that made me choose mint 13 against ubuntu 2 years ago when i moved from only windows on my pc to only gnu/linux
<floAR> first one that i hated unity desktop, and at that time i didn;t knew so much about other desktops or distributions
<floAR> first one was
<floAR> ahhh forget about it....if only me complained about this (or maybe others that could not made themselves heard)
<excalibr> floAR, I think the solution is to file a feature request to taskbar widget dev
<floAR> how to do that
<floAR> i mean where? give me a link
<floAR> until then i will upgrade to mint 17.1 and install there 2 of my most used programs: Krusader(love it) and ktorrent
<floAR> excalibr: can you give me a place where to file that request?
<floAR> i guess someone cannot have it all
<excalibr> floAR, bugs.kde.org I guess
<floAR> ok! by K world....i will check another kde based distribution when the next LTS will be out
<floAR> thank you all
<TJ-> Looks like what floAR wants is easily implemented, even on end-user systems. .../kde4/apps/plasma/packages/org.kde.plasma.tasks/contents/ui/Task.qml::MouseEventListener::onPressed() and add an "else if (mouse.buttons & Qt.MiddleButton) { ...}" that calls the tasks.close() or whatever method
<excalibr> TJ-, good to know. I always thought widgets are compiled binary
<TJ-> The QT interface uses QML which utilises an ECMAscript engine and Markup Language: https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma4/QML/GettingStarted
<DDR> Hi all, I'm having some issues here. About two minutes into my desktop session, the taskbar, desktop, and alt-f2 shortcuts stop responding to my input. The window manager still works, and what windows I have open are responsive.
<DDR> Unrelated, but the TTY terminals are also broken.
<DDR> Does anyone have any ideas?
<DDR> ... after a week of banging at it, high-dpi works OK though.
<Walex2> DDR: that's very weird.
<Walex2> DDR: check the 'xsession' log and the 'xorg' log to see if there are some X driver bugs
<BluesKaj> DDR,, upgraded to plasma 5.2?
<Walex2> DDR: BTW what you are describing is likely a window manager bug
<DDR> Nothing suspicious in xorg log, but I'm seeing a number of lines like "QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 22453, resource id: 44054656, major code: 10 (UnmapWindow), minor code: 0" in the xsession log.
<DDR> xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11675873/ - .xsession log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11676161/
<DDR> plasma-shell, at least, reports v5,2,2
<DDR> Changed the rendering backend from OpenGL 3.1 to 2.0, seems to be working but it's so hard to say with these sorts of bugs.
<DDR> xrender is also an option, but a choppy one.
<al8989> hello i was looking to buy a wireless adapter and was wondering if the netgear wna3100m or the wna100m would be good cjoices for wireless adapters that stay connected
<BluesKaj> al8989, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<BluesKaj> al8989, ide gow ith atheros or broadcom usb wifi adapters/dongles..they are known to work well with linux, like these http://www.amazon.com/Docooler-Adapter-150Mbps-Atheros-Antenna/dp/B00IZ5GNSA
<BluesKaj> i'd go with
<notelba> bonjour, y'a quelqu'un ? c'est quoi ce tchat ? je suis nouveau
<jhunold> !fr | notelba
<ubottu> notelba: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Mihaly> Can anyone assist me in trying to login on another chat channel?
<notelba> ok thank you
<Mihaly> i haven't used Quassel IRC before.
<Mihaly> any assistance greatly appreciated, thanks
<Mihaly> The xcjust kicked inreen save
<Mihaly> saver just kicked in - I guess that means I have been waiting long enough for an answer. I
<Mihaly> only want to know how to find a nother chat channel, so please, if you can help, kindly would you?
<Mihaly> Aww,it took a little while, but I think I have sort of figured it out.
<Guest8494> how can install appliance of cs50
<Mihaly> found out howto, now am on other channel, so will exit this one. excuse me, please.
<suncokret> is systemd open source or not?
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> iirc, development just moved to github: https://github.com/systemd/systemd
<Pici> suncokret: ^
<suncokret> thank you
#kubuntu 2015-06-10
<dezful> Hi everyone. I just updated to Kubuntu 15.04 and something appears not working properly / package missing
<dezful> I could not find ktorrent's autoshutdown plugins since I upgrade to 15.04
<dezful> the plugin exists by default on previous versions of kubuntu
<dezful> does anyone encounter the similar issue?
<nexia> Hi.
<Guest71612> hi
<Guest71612> do noobslab themes work with kubuntu and plasma 5
<dezful> it appears nobody responds my issue
<joaquin_> hi, one question, i had a problem just the file ~/.cache/ksycoca5 was own by root that was making my plasma not to start. anyone else had that issu?
<joaquin_> it seems i got it from some update since i got the same issu in another installation...
<juacom99> hola una consulta, acabo de solucionar un problema en mi kubuntu 15.04 y me gustaria saber si a alguien mas le ha pasado
<juacom99> al parecer luego de una actualizacion (no se cual) el archivo ~/.cache/ksycoca5 quedo como propiedad de root. esto hacia que el plasma no levantara
<juacom99> sorry wrong room
<carlos> Heeeelooouuu?
<DDR> Hello.
<Roey> DDR:  haaaaaaaaaaaai
<DDR> Quiet channel, eh?
<Roey> pretty much
<Roey> at this hour
<Roey> 1:14 EDT
<Roey> anyway I'm going to bed ;) have a good night!  And stick around, someone will answer your question
<Roey> just ask
<DDR> Only 10 here, plenty of time left for me.
<DDR> I have so many, but I'll attend to most later.
<DDR> "Why can't I mount my recently-resized swap partition?" "Why can't I see my TTYs any more after changing the graphics driver? (But at least the computer starts up more than 1 in 3 times now.)" "Why has System Settings been closing when I hit 'overview' lately?" "Why won't my usb HDDs mount automatically?" and so on.
<DDR> "What is this Wayland thing and will it let me scale my sublime text window to be visible on my high-dpi monitor?"
<DDR> "Why does akregator have a mysterious entry not in any feed showing as unread?"
<DDR> "Why can't I rearrange tabs like I use to in Kate?"
<DDR> "Why won't video play back at native resolution without lagging?"
<DDR> "Why does my game take 10 minutes to compile, despite ccache being installed?"
<DDR> "Why are there error messages behind my Amarok visualizer, saying 'could not create requested component: icon'?"
<DDR> "Why does the system load show all my ram being used, but kSysGuard show only half?"
<DDR> The linux is a big, mysterious, and rather frightening place at times.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dreamer_> hi all
<nescius> hello
<nescius> recently my front panel stereo jack stopped working, i noticed that this happened on other machines as well.. do you experience the same?
<nescius> it detects the headphones and stops playing through back connectors but I cant hear sh*t from the headphones
<nescius> ok, front sound's f*cked, tested on default blank user, going to report it.
<nescius> ...where do you guys hide kubuntu bugzilla?
<nescius> sorry, found it.. apparently google does not know kubuntu bugzilla :)
<ulises> hola
<ulises> hola como estan
<ulises> buenos dias
<ulises> alguien para platicar
<nescius> my friend to whom I gave my old laptop told me that stereo jack stopped working recently, I noticed that my pc front jack also stopped working recently, alsamixer correctly finds that the front jack is plugged in but no sound.. when removed then it sounds well through the speakers
<nescius> this is less than month old issue, and it makes me properly angry.
<BluesKaj> nescius, which audio chip?
<nescius> ATI apparently
<nescius> Card: HDA ATI SB; Chip: Realtek ALC889
<nescius> ḧmm, the notebook is ATI based as well
<nescius> I tested this with older kernels as well, checked the history of installation, but not found no difference in older kernels and anything wierd being installed recently.
<BluesKaj> can you post an alsamixer screenshot, that would help a lot
<nescius> www.perfugium.net/images/alsamixer-unplugged.png
<nescius> www.perfugium.net/images/alsamixer.png
<BluesKaj> nescius, which audio setting shows in system settings>multimedia> device preference>music ?
<nescius> Build-in Audio
<BluesKaj> some audio cards have a line out for the "line" ctl,  others use it as a line in ...wonder which your is, poerhaps turning that up might work.
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> nescius, also check the system settings>multimedia>music>audio Harware setup tab for the same otput as listed in the devices tab
<nescius> thanks, I created a new empty user to test sound there, no sound there either..
<TJ-> nescius: That sounds to me rather like a mute option for that output is inverted
<nescius> it worked correctly untill few weeks ago ..
<nescius> ok, screw that, going to get rid of it and reinstall
<nescius> ůů-^      01
<nescius> ok, front jack is broken in 15.04 as well
<nescius> also, why is the numlock not on by default?
<BluesKaj> nescius, there are lots of whys on 15.04 , they will be fixed in due course since the integration/upgrade of kde4 apps to plasma 5 is not complete yet.
<TJ-> nescius: Num Lock initial state is usually set by firmware
<nescius> BluesKaj, TJ- sorry for being such jerk, it was a hw issue with loose contact in the stereo jack, fixed it with scissors.. :)
<TJ-> nescius: I was going to suggest that originally but as you said that both laptops were affected I thought not
<nescius> yeah, the laptop was very old, originally I suspected as much as well.. :D
<nescius> but this box is like month old
<coolio__> svedalen hej hopp hej
<Guest5919> hi
<Guest5919> how do i change the kubuntu theme
<Guest5919> imnot a fa of the white windows
<Guest5919> fan*
<Guest5919> man this channel is dead
<mparillo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<mparillo> System Settings > Workspace Theme
<mparillo> Also Application Style, Fonts, Icons, Color etc.
<mparillo> But, I like to simply do the Workspace Theme.
<kin> hola
<kin> ?????
<think> hi
<DDR> I'm getting this problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/574296/cannot-enter-password-to-start-ubuntu Anyone have any ideas?
<genii> You probably need to make a new initrd with usbcore and hid drivers loaded
<genii> Actually I think usbcore is now in kernel. So just hid/keyboard
<TJ-> DDR: are you using a USB keyboard?
<DDR> Yes.
<genii> So probably something like ehci,ohci or xhci driver needs to be put in the /etc/initramfs-tools/modules file and then sudo update-initramfs -u
<genii> ( depending on if it's USB 1, 2, or 3 )
<TJ-> DDR: OK, then it is worth checking in the PC's BIOS setup the "Legacy USB" support setting. Depending on how you've got the LUKS encryption configured, it could be that the BIOS needs to be handling USB keyboards at that point before the Linux drivers are ready
<DDR> Thank you, I will check next time I restart the machine.
<TJ-> DDR: a quick way to test that, if the PC supports it, is to use a keyboard connected via a PS2 interface
<DDR> I'm afraid I don't have one of those any more.
<DDR> I'm not sure I even have a PS2 port to plug it in to.
<TJ-> No, many PCs don't these days, which is why making the USB support optional in firmware/BIOS is silly
<genii> TJ-: Well, prevents unauthorized people from booting it off a usb stick
<hydrogen> Hi Friends.  How do I upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04?
<hydrogen> nevermind, found the button buried in Muon..
<hewhomust> I would backup my files and do a fresh install
<hydrogen> noted, I'll put it on hold until I have more time... looks like the upgrade wants to go sequentially anyways which is probably twice as much downloading as just installing fresh
<sithlord48> any of you using kubuntu on 4k screens ? if so how has it been?
<zenfox> how do you resolve the problem with Dropbox on Plasma5
<zenfox> i'm getting "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library " during installation
<zenfox> i'm getting "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library " during Dropbox installation
<zenfox> on Plasma5
<thelionroars> any suggestions on how to reset kwallet, it didn't migrate settings on the update to 15.04 and it's been driving me nuts for ~ 6 weeks
<thelionroars> bias
<thelionroars> ugh, so frustrating
#kubuntu 2015-06-11
<Guest28416> hi how to make bootable usb kubuntu 15.04
<thelionroars> got a workaround on the kubuntuforums
<zenfox_> i'm getting "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library " during Dropbox installation
<lnxmen> Hello
<lnxmen> Is it possible to install KDE4 on Kubuntu 15.04?
<CapsAdmin> in kde5.2 (is this the right channel?) is there a way to search for applications first rather than files in the "start menu" ?
<CapsAdmin> hmm nevermind
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CapsAdmin> i was looking for software center but it's named something different when searching for it
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: It's called Muon under Kubuntu ;)
<CapsAdmin> yeah but it's called "Software Center" under applications > settings
<CapsAdmin> or at least mainly :p
<CapsAdmin> says muon below
<amichair> is there a simple plasma 5 widget that can show the cpu temperature on the panel?
<gangsta> hello i am using netrunner 16 and kwin crahes when playing openspades but drkonqi doesn't show up although there is a process, so I can't report bug, what to do? Sorry for the broken english.
<lordievader> gangsta: Netrunner is not supported here. Seek help in #kwin or #kde or Netrunners own channel ;)
<gangsta> ok thank you
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> kubuntu will adopt Calamares like the Netrunner editons ?
<ShalokShalom> and a dotzen of other distros ? :D
<alvin> mmm, Calamares.
<alvin> Isn't that a kind of squid?
<alvin> We're talking food or proxy servers here?
<xennex81> hi peeps
<lordievader> Hey xennex81
<xennex81> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Got my server back up and running.
<xennex81> nice
<lordievader> It was annoying, lvm somehow decided a couple lv's were partial...
<lordievader> Plus side, I now have plenty of free space :)
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> partial?
<lordievader> For the root-lv I can understand it, a drive failed. The root-lv was mirrored. But for the other lv's I didn't understand it. All the data was there.
<xennex81> you mean in a raid setting?
<lordievader> xennex81: Yes, lvm can do raid.
<xennex81> I don't know how LVM works with multiple drives
<xennex81> ok
<lordievader> It pretty much uses mdraid for the raid configs.
<xennex81> ok, I just have a debian box with raid but it is just multiple partitions, no LVM
<lordievader> LVM is awesome :)
<xennex81> I know :)
<xennex81> It is lovely to be able to remove and create volumes at will.
<lordievader> Exactly ;)
<Walex2> it is usually a pointless thing to do
<lordievader> What is?
<ShalokShalom> alvin: its a distribution independend installer, financed by bluesystems ;)
<ShalokShalom> http://calamares.io/
<alvin> Oh, fine. Never understood what's wrong with the Debian installer though. Does it support UEFI? (Netrunner does not)
<ShalokShalom> yes
<ShalokShalom> even automatic partitioning with uefi now
<alvin> ok. And maybe even encrypted LVM with logical volumes of you choice instead of 1 big root?
<ShalokShalom> Kogaion, KaOS, both Netrunner Versions (Kubuntu and Manjaro), Manjaro itself, Tanglu, BBQLinux, Chakra, Kannolo, OpenMandriva,
<ShalokShalom> MauiOS and probably ROSA choose to use it as there (upcoming) installer, PCLinuxOS and Sabayon consider it as well.
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: If Kubuntu stays Kubuntu I think we'll see Ubiquity for quite some time.
<ShalokShalom> alvin: not yet, afaik
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok :)
<ShalokShalom> thought a Qt installer for a qt distro makes sense :)
<alvin> It does. I wouldn't mind. I just like the Debian installer just fine.
<ShalokShalom> lordievader: canonical says that ? :O
<lordievader> Ubiquity has a Qt frontend, that is what Kubuntu uses.
<ShalokShalom> aha
<ShalokShalom> complely gtk free ?
<ShalokShalom> fine :)
<lordievader> For as far as I know, yes.
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<CapsAdmin> in kubuntu 15  i tried to assign some shortcuts but reset the settings to default but now it seems like a lot of shortcuts went poof
<CapsAdmin> also when i click reset in the shortcut settings it duplicates all the propertiers
<CapsAdmin> alt tab isn't working anymore and ctrl s in kate says all the shortcuts are ambiguous
<xennex81> you know I'm actually happy to let other people work out the bugs until I step into Kubuntu 15 ;-)
<xennex81> i think "poor souls" ;D
<xennex81> i just ran into one bug just one, in Kubuntu 14.10 the option to add additional file types does not work (in Dolphin) I have tried to add a .tc filetype for truecrypt containers, but alas.
<xennex81> I've added the file association, it is definitely there, and yet Dolphin doesn't show it
<xennex81> oh it required a log-out
<xennex81> I have my file association now
<xennex81> I just run TrueCrypt from a desktop icon and I have it set to always run as root, this way it even retains the mounts during logout and it handles the permissions perfectly
<xennex81> it just mounts them under my user
<xennex81> the only reason I use Kubuntu is because it looks so nice :P :P >D
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: so the only reason, why you use kubuntu, is plasma
<xennex81> well it is pleasant to hang around in this system when it looks so nice
<xennex81> compared to windows
<xennex81> only the truecrypt icon offends, it is written for gnome and the icon doesn't display a transparent background
<xennex81> it tries to use Nautilus when I want to open a share
<xennex81> Nautilus doesn't work well in Kubuntu
<ShalokShalom> it is default ?
<xennex81> I feel everything should just move to Kubuntu/KDE in terms of app development
<ShalokShalom> this icon =
<ShalokShalom> ?
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: yep :D
<ShalokShalom> much does
<ShalokShalom> at least to qt
<xennex81> it is no worth to keep doing Gnome etc.
<xennex81> yeah
<ShalokShalom> at least 10 apps and 2 DEs switch to it
<xennex81> ok
<ShalokShalom> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON0A1dsQOV0
<xennex81> nice thanks
<xennex81> I've done a *very little bit* of GTK programming just to try it out
<xennex81> with Python, pygtk2
<xennex81> it was very hard
<xennex81> i still want to continue it
<ShalokShalom> yep :)
<ShalokShalom> watch the video, it change my mind
<ShalokShalom> he isnt the only one and to port a app from one toolkit to the other means a great effort :)
<ShalokShalom> so they do it for a reason, imho
<xennex81> yeah
<xennex81> the pygtk documentation was ripped from the C documentation but only incompletely
<ShalokShalom> ah, ok
<ShalokShalom> nice to know
<xennex81> so I couldn't really find out why something worked the way it did (or didn't work the way it should have) until I read the C source code to GTK or PyGTK
<ShalokShalom> i guess the compatibility for other plattforms and the resulting support by more devs is another pro
<xennex81> the difficult thing about Qt is that I do not only need to learn C++, but also a complete programming framework
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: why do you need to learn C++ ?
<ShalokShalom> write it in each language you will
<xennex81> I don't know, are there good python wrappers etc? Okay
<ShalokShalom> javascript is also officialy supported
<xennex81> okay
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: yes
<xennex81> it just feels very C++ to me
<ShalokShalom> yep
<ShalokShalom> i prefer python as well :)
<xennex81> "C++ written by monkeys high on crack"
<ShalokShalom> calamares, the upcoming distro agnostic installer framework, is also written in python and C++ with qt5
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: haha, yeah ;)
<ShalokShalom> Rust will take it to the next level
<ShalokShalom> :)
<xennex81> okay sounds good
<xennex81> i didn't understand, build times went up with qt?
<ShalokShalom> why you asking ?
<ShalokShalom> Rust is mozillas language for the servo engine
<ShalokShalom> improved C++
<ShalokShalom> new and written from scratch
<ShalokShalom> there are even 2 python/qt bindings: PyQt and PySide
<xennex81> ok
<xennex81> i mean about the presentation
<xennex81> model and view system in Qt is pretty much completely broken
<xennex81> verbosity
<xennex81> QCreator
<xennex81> I like how he just speak his truth
<xennex81> the truth
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: #qt-creator
<xennex81> it sounds like very hard to do regardless, I was just using Delphi back in the day and it was easy
<ShalokShalom> xennex81: ah, ok
<ShalokShalom> Delphi XE is the binding to qt
<ShalokShalom> there is even a thrid python binding: pythonqt
<ShalokShalom> maybe also in your interest: Delphi XE
<ShalokShalom> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMupnSomHwg
<xennex81> I'm watching the Wayland vs X thing now
<xennex81> bbl
<ShalokShalom> please share me that video then :)
<capsadmin> my desktop crashed i restarted and now it won't start except a window of dolphin was there
<capsadmin> as if i killed the startmenu sonehow and its remembering that it was closed before restart
<capsadmin> how would i start it again?
<CapsAdmin> test
<ShalokShalom> ping
<CapsAdmin> ok so on 15 my whole desktop dissapeared
<CapsAdmin> it launched a dolphin instance (since that's what i had last up) before restart and from there i managed to launch konversation and chromium
<CapsAdmin> more specifically the task bar and the destkop activity thing (i had it set to folder)
<ShalokShalom> welcome to the world of kubuntu :P
<CapsAdmin> lol
<CapsAdmin> ShalokShalom: 15 seemed suprisngly unstable but other than all the bugs im running into it seems very sleek
<ShalokShalom> suprisingly ?
<ShalokShalom> its, as always, a dev edition
<ShalokShalom> and ships 2 new heavy features/changes
<ShalokShalom> not only the complete plasma 5 including wayland and xwayland
<ShalokShalom> also systemd
<CapsAdmin> i was on debian 8 with kde 4 before and wanted to see what kde 5 was like
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<CapsAdmin> ShalokShalom: so i went to kubuntu.org
<CapsAdmin> "Kubuntu 15.04 — Latest Release, Stable and Supported"
<ShalokShalom> CapsAdmin: if you want to see plasma 5, i can share you a link :)
<ShalokShalom> BluesKaj: hi
<CapsAdmin> 15 is not plasma 5?
<CapsAdmin> kubuntu 15.04
<ShalokShalom> it is
<BluesKaj> Hi ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> there are other distros, who ship it
<CapsAdmin> ah
<CapsAdmin> well the drivers and what nto seem fine
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 and KF5
<CapsAdmin> most of the issues i've run into are from the desktop environment i think
<CapsAdmin> so right now i have no task bar, it went poof after installing synaptic
<CapsAdmin> shortcuts in general seem broken after defaulting them
<CapsAdmin> the software center is kind of annoying to use because the search freezes a lot
<CapsAdmin> as if it's blocking
<CapsAdmin> my laptop is kinda old though
<nexia> plasmashell constantly crashing ...after a few days of working.
<ShalokShalom> CapsAdmin: private message
<nexia> I just did i3.
<ShalokShalom> nexia: stable here since months
<nexia> ShalokShalom: funny it didn't really work for me again, constant plasmashell crashing. "segmentation fault" IIRC
<nexia> google search history: Executable: plasmashell PID: 1572 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<nexia> so yeah :|
<ShalokShalom> in KaOS
<BluesKaj> upgrade to plasma 5.3 fixes a lot of problems, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04
<BluesKaj> nexia,^
<CapsAdmin> thanks ill try that
<ShalokShalom> :)
<ShalokShalom> 5.3.1 is out ?
<ShalokShalom> not packages yet ?
<ShalokShalom> packaged
<ejay> hi all. I did install new plasma packeges from backports. Is it the newest possible version of plasma I can get?
<ShalokShalom> is it 5.3 ?
<CapsAdmin> hi
<ShalokShalom> 5.3.1 is out, i guess its not packaged
<ShalokShalom> CapsAdmin: work it for you ?
<ShalokShalom> :)
<nexia> BluesKaj: hey, thanks, didn't know that
<lordievader> It was in staging... hasn't it landed in backports?
<CapsAdmin> it did update i think but i'm still stuck without any desktop
<lordievader> It = 5.3.1
<ShalokShalom> so newest, yes
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 14.04 - running updater ... keeps hanging at "waiting for configuration file" ... just sits there ... any ideas?
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Is plasma-desktop running?
<CapsAdmin> i don't think so
<CapsAdmin> how do i start it?
<CapsAdmin> it's kinda like on windows if you kill explorer.exe
<CapsAdmin> it's probably easy to start but i have no idea how
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Drop to a tty to check if it is running. (ctr + alt + f1, ctrl + alt +f7 to return)
<CapsAdmin> how do i check if it's running?
<CapsAdmin> (i'm not a linux expert really)
<CapsAdmin> i tend to just stick to using gui except when i need to build stuff
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: ps aux|grep plasma-desktop
<nexia> I don't know how to see processes either, or at least I don't remember heh. (I use ctrl+alt+f1 frequently though)
<nexia> ah..ps ofc
<CapsAdmin> plasmashell is running
<CapsAdmin> i used ksysguard
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Do you have a tool bar?
<CapsAdmin> the thing is when i start my laptop there's a dolphin window where i use f4 to get the terminal for the current folder and start stuff from there
<CapsAdmin> i don't, ican't right click on desktop either
<CapsAdmin> there's a screen edge thing though in the upper left corner
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Are you using the opengl backend of kwin?
<CapsAdmin> i think so. i installed the nvidia drivers
<CapsAdmin> i also get the nvidia logo
<CapsAdmin> just to be clear i can use the desktop it's just that the taskbar and desktop folder behind it is completely gone
<CapsAdmin> i'm using konversation on it right now
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Try if the xrender backend does give you a wallpaper.
<mr-rich> Kubuntu 14.04 - running software updater (muon, I think) ... keeps hanging at "waiting for configuration file" ... just sits there ... any ideas?
<CapsAdmin> lordievader: i can launch an opengl 3.3 application i've developed if that gives you any clues
<CapsAdmin> how do i switch the backend though?
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Through the systemsettings somewhere. (They moved things around is somewhere under display settings now)
<CapsAdmin> what's the name of the desktop? like if i type konversation in terminal it launches konversation, what's the name for the desktop itself?
<CapsAdmin> taskbar/launcher and desktop
<CapsAdmin> no such command as systemsettings or system-settings
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Plasma
<lordievader> Plasma5 to be precise.
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin, lookin in the kmenu >appls>settings
<CapsAdmin> plasmapkg             plasma-remote-helper  plasmawindowed
<CapsAdmin> plasmapkg2            plasmashell
<CapsAdmin> those autocomplete when i type plasma*TAB*
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: It is the name of the desktop, not of a command.
<CapsAdmin> i'm asking for commands because id on't have a desktop (for some reason)
<CapsAdmin> i'm not sure if you understand my issue lol
<CapsAdmin> probably unusual
<lordievader> Meh, it happens.
<CapsAdmin> ok so just to recap, i installed synaptic and after that was done plasma crashed and dissapeared leaving only the windows up
<CapsAdmin> i restarted and it was still gone
<CapsAdmin> the plasma desktop or whatever has crashed a lot really so idk if it was because i installed synaptic
<CapsAdmin> does that make more sense?
<CapsAdmin> so my background is black but i see the wndows and such fine but i have to launch everything through a terminal
<CapsAdmin> cause the launcher is gone
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin, next time install muon
<CapsAdmin> what's that?
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Do you have the issue too with a new user?
<CapsAdmin> hmm i'm not sure how to create a new user
<CapsAdmin> at least not with bash
<BluesKaj> it'' a replacemnt for synaptic
<CapsAdmin> how can i open system settings from bash?
<CapsAdmin> ah okay, qt based i guess?
<BluesKaj> kdesudo systemsettings5
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: man useradd
<CapsAdmin> BluesKaj: thnaks
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin, or use krunner , alt+f2 , type systemsetings
<BluesKaj> with 2 ts of course
<CapsAdmin> alt + f2 doesn't do anything
<CapsAdmin> maybe it requires the destkop
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> yes it does, doh!
<lordievader> No it doesn't, just krunner.
<CapsAdmin> oh that thing
<BluesKaj> why not just drop to a VT/TTY, ctl+alt+f1-f6  and update and upgrade after removing synaptic
<CapsAdmin> nothing seems to hapepn whatever i type in it
<CapsAdmin> if i press enter it doesn't do anything
<CapsAdmin> i'll try that
<CapsAdmin> the system settings seem kinda broken
<CapsAdmin> no icons
<BluesKaj> ok, sounds like you're left with only a partial installation
<mr-rich> Hello. Running Kubuntu 14.04 - running software updater (muon, I think) ... keeps hanging at "waiting for configuration file" ... just sits there ... any ideas?
<CapsAdmin> i can probably just reinstall but im kinda curious
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: Reinstall the plasma-desktop package.
<CapsAdmin> alright
<BluesKaj> CapsAdmin, think update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade will be enough
<CapsAdmin> that didn't work etiher
<CapsAdmin> hmm
<CapsAdmin> i didn't try adding a new user though
<ShalokShalom> CapsAdmin: you have PM
<CapsAdmin> i'm being auto logged in
<CapsAdmin> i do?
<CapsAdmin> i have to go for a bit
<crimson_> Is anyone currently having copy/cut/paste issues with 15.04?
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: So try it ;)
<CapsAdmin> back
<CapsAdmin> lordievader: try what?
<lordievader> CapsAdmin: The new user, see if that has the same problem.
<CapsAdmin> oh right
<artlu> hi. i'm using kubuntu 14.04 and if I connect to ssh servers using dolphin (sftp:// or fish://) I can open the files, but when I edit and save them for example in kate or geany, it doesn't get re-uploaded. only when I close the editor, it asks if the file should get re-uploaded again. is there a possibility to re-upload the file directly on saving the file?
<CapsAdmin> seems like creating a new user got me further. i got a background and a black taskbar for a bit and then it went black and i had to log out (ctrl alt del worked)
<CapsAdmin> i think i'll just reinstall and do an immdeate update to 5.3
<mr-rich> Hello. Running Kubuntu 14.04 - running software updater (muon, I think) ... keeps hanging at "waiting for configuration file" ... just sits there ... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, are upgrading to 14.10? if so disable the updater LTS only option
<kubuntu_> всем привет
<BluesKaj> !ua | kubuntu_
<EvilRoey> !ua | EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> ahhh that's an interesting facility, thanks BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> !thanks | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EvilRoey> eee ^_^
<BluesKaj> !укр
<amichair> is there a simple plasma 5 widget that can show the cpu temperature on the panel?
<mparillo> This one http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/CPU+temperature+meter?content=159200 claims to work with Plasma 5. I don't need one, I just listen to the fan while my daughter plays minecraft.
<amichair> mparillo: thanks, I'll check it out :-)
<lordievader> If I need such a thing it is usually lm-sensors in a terminal somewhere.
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: no ... sticking with LTS ... just trying to update ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, then check your sources.list, there must be a mirror that's blocking
<heeen> for some reason the energy savings panel stopped working
<heeen> and I can't start the power management service
<heeen> "unable to start server powerdevil"
<heeen> can I start it from the cli to see debug messages?
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11698153/
<maksim_> эу
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I tried to install cpu-tempearture-meter with plasmapkg -i after extracting , but no luck , altho the plasmapkger says it was successfully installed, altho the widget installer sees the package and it seems to finish, the cpu-temp doesn't show up ion the widgets list
<BluesKaj> on 15.10, maybe it works on 15.04 plsama 5.3
<heeen> i had the same issue with a plasma widget today
<BluesKaj> heeen, 15.10 or 15.04?
<heeen> wily werewolf
<heeen> what is that again
<heeen> 15.10
<BluesKaj> wily is 15.10
<heeen> hm no missing libraries it seems
<capsadmin> after installing latest kubuntu and then immideatly updating to 5.3 by adding the ppa thing reboot and then installing the nvidia drivers recommended the desktop is gone again
<capsadmin> alt f2 and such works though (so i launched konversation from that)
<capsadmin> at least alt tab and shortcuts work now :p
<heeen> anyone know how I can get some output from powerdevil
<heeen> like why it could not be loaded
<BluesKaj> capsadmin,the nvidia-340 recommended ?
<capsadmin> yeah
<capsadmin> i have a 130m, though it doesn't seem like it's a driver issue
<capsadmin> or well idk much about linux but i wouldn't guess that it would be
<capsadmin> the desktop is smooth it's just the plasma thing isn't running
<BluesKaj> my desktop crashes now and then ,but returns in about 5secs, nvidia-340 here as well
<capsadmin> i can launch webgl experiments and such in firefox
<BluesKaj> but I'm on 15.10
<capsadmin> earlier before upgrading to kde 5.3  my desktop would crash every now and then too
<capsadmin> are tehre any logs i (or someone else ) can look at?
<BluesKaj> yeah  doubt thet it's a driver issue , but it's usually the first thing to check with desktop and graphics probs
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog
<capsadmin> the system section in KSystemLog is a gui interface for that?
<heeen> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<heeen> whats wrong here
<heeen> hm only for vivid
<BluesKaj> heeen, the ppas for kubuntu 15.10 are still in the kubuntu-next staging ppas, like this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging
<heeen> BluesKaj: what is the uri I can paste into muon for that
<heeen> ppa:something
<genii> !staging
<genii> Hm
<BluesKaj> and this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2
<heeen> it says don't use...
<capsadmin> lol
<regedit> well well
<regedit> just installed kubuntu
<BluesKaj> heeen, click at the" technical detal'
<regedit> trying out linux world coming from a life of Windoes :)
<BluesKaj> heeen, well, that's for users who want more stability , but if you want to test the latest packages and upgrades to those packages , those are ppas you need ,and you can find out more at #kubuntu-devel
<regedit> so; i'd like to setup a local LAMP, but I already seem to have mysql for Akonadi purposes
<heeen> BluesKaj: how hard would it be to downgrade
<heeen> if something fails
<BluesKaj> !lamp | regedit
<ubottu> regedit: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<regedit> BluesKaj: thanks, I hope it covers how to deal with Akonadi's mysql
<BluesKaj> regedit, http://techtutorials.wikia.com/wiki/Kubuntu_Installing_LAMP
<BluesKaj> heeen, well if you're worried and m=need more stability just  don't install from those ppas
<regedit> BluesKaj: still doesn't seem to take into account akonadi... maybe it's not an issue?
<BluesKaj> regedit, sory i don't use konadi , and I'm not sure if it supports lamp
<BluesKaj> akonadi that is
<capsadmin> is the only option in alt f2 > system settings > desktop behavior > workspace "show informational tips" ?
<capsadmin> i could've sworn that's where i changed my desktop to be a folder earlier
<capsadmin> (i'm still having the issue where the desktop is gone but everything else works fine)
<regedit> BluesKaj: well it's not really related to Lamp, but it doea have its own mysql server already installed & running off its own data folder
<regedit> *does
<regedit> BluesKaj: which seems problematic if i want to have a "generic" mysql running for like web purposes
<capsadmin> in my offline documentation i have no workspace documentation either lol
<capsadmin> it says "Documentation not Found"
<capsadmin> so i'm guessing i'm missing the workspace component of kde5?
<BluesKaj> yeah , regedit , akonadi is strictly for PIM Personal Information Management storage service , quote "It provides a common framework for applications to store and access mail, calendars, addressbooks, and other PIM data."
<BluesKaj> capsadmin, are you installing ubuntu then adding KDE/kubuntu-desktop afterwards?
<capsadmin> i installed latest kubuntu from the website and after that i added the ppa stuff to update to latest kde and then installed the recommended nvidia drivers
<regedit> i'm going to guess/assume i can install mysql proper regardless of akonadi's mysql, let's see what happens...
<capsadmin> i got the same issue before but that was even before i tried the latest kde from the ppa thing
<capsadmin> i wanted to try and install latest from the ppa thing to see if that resolved it earlier but it didn't
<capsadmin> i ran this:
<capsadmin> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<capsadmin> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> regedit, not a good idea, recommend you install ubuntu-server then add the kubuntu desktop during the install
<capsadmin> right after clean install of 15.04
<capsadmin> (without updates and third party software)
<capsadmin> oh
<BluesKaj> capsadmin, did you add the signing key for that ppa?
<capsadmin> running plasmashell in konsole seemed to start it..
<capsadmin> i didn't but i actually got something regarding that earlier and i just shrugged it off lol
<capsadmin> but yeah if i run plasmashell in konsole it starts the desktop
<capsadmin> that's really odd
<capsadmin> i did try sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-workspace
<capsadmin> let me try restarting to see if it exits again like before
<BluesKaj> suggest you do ,  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<BluesKaj> capsadmin,^
<capsadmin> done, but why do i have to? and why doesn't it work at all if i don't?
<virtman7> are you guys fixing the task bar bug that came with ubunto 15.04?
<BluesKaj> it opens the ppa
<capsadmin> did i only get some updates then?
<virtman7> i got it fixed...
<BluesKaj> cap , yup, most likely
<capsadmin> virtman7: what taskbar bug?
<virtman7> some users reported the missing task bar or whatever it's called on the left
<virtman7> a missing taskbar *
<BluesKaj> run an update/upgrade/dist-upgrade again, capsadmin
<virtman7> happened to me and fixed it out
<capsadmin> BluesKaj: nothing to be upgraded
<BluesKaj> virtman7, are talking about ubuntu or kubuntu...it's called the panel, the taskbar resides in the panel
<capsadmin> virtman7: on login my screen just went black but i could still launch stuff like with alt f2
<virtman7> ah. Thanks... I'm using u. Unity
<capsadmin> but launching plasmashell created the taskbar for me, is that's what you mean?
<BluesKaj> then join #ubuntu virtman7 , this is kubuntu support
<virtman7> capsadmin> I was able tu successfully log into the desktop, except no panel
<virtman7> so I created a new folder and new document
<virtman7> and went from there with right-clocks to access apps
<virtman7> then I went on and fixed my missing panel by reading a forum discussion
<BluesKaj> virtman7, were talking about KDE/plasma desktop here , not Unity
<virtman7> sure
<BluesKaj> sure what ?
<virtman7> just suggesting. You could extrapolate some ideas in order to fix other issues on KDE/Plasma
<virtman7> anyhow........
<virtman7> tryin' to be helpful.
<BluesKaj> virtman7, extrapolation has nothing to do with it ...entirely different desktops
<virtman7> OK
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's been a long day ... I'm taking a break
<chencho9000> hi there
<chencho9000> kubuntu rocks the whole thing!
<clivejo> hi chencho9000
<regedit> how do i get text to look sharp? they're rather blurry all over the place
<regedit> window titles, controls, content text...
<capsadmin> is there a way to create a new "package enviorment" for programming? kinda like running a vm with linux specifically for programming but without the big overhead of a vm
<capsadmin> or is this kinda silly
<lordievader> capsadmin: You can look into linux containers.
#kubuntu 2015-06-12
<Lynkzz> hello all
<Lynkzz> Thanks for kubuntu, kodibuntu
<Lynkzz> longlive LINUX
<eryndiamonds> hi. I need help with a couple of things. first is the system notification helper keeps popping up saying I need flashplugin-installer. I already have it installed.
<eryndiamonds> second is after an update of chromium a bunch of apps quit working
<eryndiamonds> and third my system has slowed to a crawl
<eryndiamonds> is anyone available?
<eryndiamonds> brb restroom
<eryndiamonds> back. still waiting on a response to my issues
<eryndiamonds> oh well. I guess I will try to figure it out on my own.
<haze-bot> I have multiple problems that I need help with, if anyone is interested that is.
<haze-bot> I have multiple problems that I need help with, if anyone is interested that is.
<valorie> haze-bot: what problems?
<valorie> in a help chan, people generally speak up if they know how to help
<haze-bot> alright thanks for the info. The first problem i have is that i can't add any repositories
<regedit> hello
<regedit> so what's the current way of making the Windows key do what Windows-ians expect it to do (pop open the main "start menu")
<haze-bot> woudln't you just asign the key that opens the menu to the windows key?
<valorie> haze-bot: how did you try to add the repo?
<valorie> and which repo
<valorie> oh, and I think that the win key can't be used alone, but only with other keys
<haze-bot> valorie: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<regedit> so, basically, what you're telling me is, sounds like, the point is, at the end of the day,
<regedit> it's not possible?
<valorie> regedit: I could be wrong, but I think not
<regedit> please be wrong
<valorie> haze-bot: when you made that command, what was the output?
<regedit> I am actually giving linux a serious try now, possibly move away from Windoes for a long time to come
<regedit> and I find out there can be no shortcuts less than 2 keys?...
<valorie> regedit: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=84602
<finley> >..>
<valorie> there are one-key shortcuts
<valorie> but not the win key
<haze-bot> valorie: um its like 3 paragrapgs and Konversation is warning me about flooding and stuff
<haze-bot> paragraphs*
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> haze-bot: ^^^
<haze-bot> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700328/
<valorie> woah, weird
<haze-bot> yeah
<finley> ........................
<haze-bot> no matter what repository this happens
<bshah> is your clock right?
<haze-bot> me?
<bshah> yes
<bshah> computer clock I mean
<haze-bot> says 112am
<haze-bot> just changed to 13
<bshah> and date?
<haze-bot> 12th of june
<bshah> hmm
<haze-bot> friday
<valorie> you could paste the line `deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pipelight/stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main` directly into your sources.list
<haze-bot> umm im new to this.
<valorie> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<valorie> haze-bot: we all started out new
<valorie> that's not a problem
<haze-bot> Muon Discover hangs a lot which is one of my other reasons
<haze-bot> problems not reasons
<valorie> ah, I don't like discover
<valorie> I prefer a package manager over a software center
<valorie> and usually just use apt anyway
<haze-bot> i don't like it either
<finley> haha
<valorie> I would uninstall it except that I test things for people, often
<haze-bot> muon won't take the repository
<haze-bot> and it crashed
<valorie> well, right there on the repo page there is a place to report problems
<valorie> I would do so
<haze-bot> opened it up again and the repository still isn't there
<valorie> put in your paste in your bug report
<haze-bot> um this is any repository not just pipelight
<valorie> ooo
<bshah> haze-bot: muon crashing is related to your error message
<valorie> and yet you are able to update and upgrade normally, haze-bot?
<haze-bot> no
<haze-bot> hang on let me show you waht happens when i update
<haze-bot> what*
<haze-bot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700356/
<valorie> well, you are clearly not connecting to the archive
<valorie> but that paste doesn't tell why
<valorie> but it seems you haven't removed the CDROM as a source
<valorie> please do that
<haze-bot> i try to do apt-cdrom but this happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700358/
<valorie> no no, remove it
<haze-bot> um okay? from muon right?
<valorie> you don't want that unless you don't have any internet connection
<valorie> sure
<haze-bot> it won't let me from muon. Can i do it via the terminal?
<valorie> well, you can edit your source.list
<haze-bot> where is that?
<valorie> the link I posted earlier tells you how to do that
<valorie> !repositories
<valorie> ubottu: ?
<valorie> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<haze-bot> it doesn't tell me where the list is
<valorie> haze-bot: /etc/apt/sources.list
<valorie> which you need kdesudo to edit, as I recall
<valorie> so `kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Unit193> Generally better to add extras in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<haze-bot> Want me to delete deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422)]/ vivid main multiverse restricted universe?
<haze-bot> Unit193: extras?
<valorie> rather than deleting, just comment out by putting # at the beginning of the line
<valorie> that way if you ever decide to add it back, you can just remove the hash mark
<valorie> Unit193: haze-bot needs to remove the cdrom as a source
<valorie> and muon is crashing for some reason
<Unit193> Oh, weird.  Usually happens on install.
<valorie> yes, just once to me
<valorie> in all these years
<valorie> once grub went onto the USB too
<valorie> THAT was a trip
<haze-bot> won't let me save the list
<haze-bot> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<valorie> and you used kdesudo and entered your password when asked?
<haze-bot> kate
<haze-bot> the one that comes pre-installed when you install Kubuntu 15.01 (current version i believe)\
<valorie> I gave you the command, above
<valorie> kdesudo is how you use kate as root
<valorie> `kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list`
<valorie> without the ticks
<haze-bot> oh sorry
<haze-bot> i put the hashtag like you recommended and I re-entered the command Sudo apt-get update and i will paste the results when its done
<haze-bot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700428/
<haze-bot> ignore the top bit because i forgot about the kate bit
<haze-bot> still have repository issues.http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700442/
<haze-bot> tried with a different repository to no avail. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700450/
<valorie> gosh, kdesudo
<valorie> not sudo
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so strange, I really don't understand that
<haze-bot> sudo is for root privalages right?
<valorie> now that you've done update though, try: `sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> which will remove packages if needed
<valorie> better than dist-upgrade
<haze-bot> 0
<valorie> just in case there is an update to ssl
<haze-bot> nothing changed
<valorie> since that is part of the error report
<valorie> ok, so you are fully upgraded, that's good to know
<valorie> but it seems that apt-add-repository isn't fetching the key automatically
<valorie> and yes, sudo is for root privs, however, kdesudo should always be used for running a gui as root
<haze-bot> i don't know if this helps but when i installed Kubuntu i encrypted it so i need a password to turn on
<valorie> ALWAYS
<haze-bot> and for some reason there was a additional encrptions whose password was just pressing enter
<valorie> I assume you had already logged in properly, so you are running inside the encrypted session
<haze-bot> yes
<valorie> that will have no effect one way or the other
<valorie> I'm out of ideas
<haze-bot> File "/usr/lib/python3.4/ssl.py", line 437, in create_default_context
<haze-bot>     context.load_verify_locations(cafile, capath, cadata)
<valorie> bshah, Unit193 - ideas?
<haze-bot> opps anyways after that line is where the first error occurs
<valorie> at least it isn't looking for the cdrom
<haze-bot> hey silver lining and all that jazz!
<valorie> it's possible that launchpad itself is glitching
<Unit193> ca-cert* I presume is installed/
<haze-bot> what is that?
<haze-bot> what are the odds of us meeting/reading each other again in case this isn't solved before you (or me) decides to sleep?
<Unit193> She's on here in the evening (my time) a fair bit, so not unlikely.
<haze-bot> east or west coast (or not in America, never know)
<haze-bot> for timezone
<Unit193> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-issues-with-adding-ppa-repositories/1505
<Unit193> Nah, I'm EDT America/New_York, etc.
<Unit193> But to me kind of sounds like you should just run update-ca-certificates and check what's up.
<haze-bot> link you gave said to format and reinstall
<valorie> haze-bot: you will need sudo for that commad
<valorie> haze-bot: one person did that
<valorie> there was another answer
<haze-bot> i know and it worked!
<valorie> not all PPAs get updated
<valorie> people lose interest, etc.
<haze-bot> why was it the certificates that was the problem?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> I ran the same command and got 0 to update
<haze-bot> well i thank you for the 2 hours you helped me Valorie and I thank you Unit193 for helping me out too
<valorie> haze-bot: that's why we're here!
<haze-bot> it said 0 for me also but it still worked
<valorie> glad I could help
<Unit193> valorie: Oh hah, I didn't see that one either! :P
<Unit193> haze-bot: Sure, though valorie did more. :)
<haze-bot> Once again thank you Valorie. I'm going to finish what i was doing before this mess then sleep. Goodnight and see y'all around
<valorie> sleep well, haze-bot
<valorie> you are most welcome
<RobinHood2015> Is there any way to customize what the "Lock Screen" command does in Plasma 5?
<nexia> the lockscreen keybinding? Ctrl+ALT+L ?
<nexia> RobinHood2015 ^
<RobinHood2015> Well, yes, that as well, but also the "Lock Screen" command in the Kickoff menu.
<edition> I have installed kubuntu, but it displays a black screen. Although, it can boot successfully from a live cd.
<capsadmin> what's this noise pattern? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/244444/snapshot1.png
<capsadmin> i've seen it on my phone too i think
<james_lan> edition: try going to recovery and see if you have an option for systemd or upstart.
<james_lan> See if that works
<valorie> edition: which version of kubuntu did you install?
<edition> 14.04
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it's been so long since I ran that, I'm not much good
<capsadmin> edition: black screen as in it's turned off or do you have a cursor?
<edition> black screen, no cursor. But the system is responsive.
<james_lan> responsive how?
<edition> As in the kernel responds to pressing the power button, and the keyboard Caps lock and num lock.
<james_lan> If you do CTRL-ALT-F2 does it bring you to a login prompt?
<edition> I will try it again, as I am currently using IRC via the kubuntu live cd.
<james_lan> One moment then
<james_lan> What I'm wondering is if it's a problem with X or with fb
<james_lan> Drat
<carlos_> just came by to say good night
<carlos_> I love linux, kde, kubuntu
<edition> Alt+F2 didn't work.
<edition> Neither did CTRL+Alt+F2.
<heeen> can anyone help me get powerdevil running
<heeen> I can't start it from background services or commandline
<amichair> Hi, plasma5 just crashed on me when I clicked the usb icon in system tray. Then it restarted, but with my desktop (widgets and all) moved to the wrong monitor. How can I move it all back to the main monitor?
<edition> kubuntu 14.04 still displays a black screen on bootup.
<amichair> is there a way to move an entire desktop (containment, is it called?) to another monitor in a multiple-monitor setup?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amichair> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey amichair
<freed0m> hi all
<freed0m> is the possibile to add more rscreen resolution to my nvidia driver?
<freed0m> my highest its
<freed0m> 1366
<edition> The kubuntu live cd works, but the actual boot up doesn't.
<lordievader> So, what does the actual boot do?
<edition> sorry, when it boots from the hard drive.
<lordievader> I got that ;)
<freed0m> is the possibile to add more rscreen resolution to my nvidia driver? mi highest its 1366, i want put something higher
<lordievader> freed0m: If the card and monitor support it, sure.
<lordievader> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<amichair> is there a way to move an entire desktop (containment, is it called?) to another monitor in a multiple-monitor setup?
<edition> should I try Kubuntu  15.04 instead?
<lordievader> edition: First explain what happens when you boot the install.
<Walex2> amichair: what does that mean?
<Walex2> freed0m: yes, you can.
<Walex2> freed0m: using the usual technique of writing an 'xorg.conf' file
<amichair> Walex2: I have two monitors. when plasma 5 occasionally crashes, for some reason the whole desktop (files, widgets, wallpaper, etc.) moves from my primary monitor to the secondary one (which is on the left)
<amichair> and I want to move it all back, rather than configuring everything from scratch each time
<Walex2> amichair: ahhhhh
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<edition> lordievader: Its just black, but the caps lock and num lock works. Ctrl+Alt+F2 does not display a text shell.
<lordievader> edition: Try the nomodeset kernel parameter.
<Walex2> amichair: that's regrettably I think the result of a known problem: for the sake of speed many KDE thingies don't save properly ('fsync') their configuration files, so crashes at unlucky moments result in bad things happening.
<edition> lordievader: I don't have write access to my HD, via the live dvd.
<lordievader> edition: You set that kernel parameter in the grub menu.
<Walex2> amichair: what's happening to you though is mostly likely to be that "primary" and "secondary" are defined differently by you and the X driver.
<edition> ok.
<Walex2> amichair: if you add some configuration to 'xorg.conf' you can tell the X system which one you want as primary and which as secondary.
<amichair> Walex2: in system settings the geography and primary display have not changed
<Walex2> amichair: that's surprising.
<Walex2> amichair: then the second most likely thing is that the "activity" config has not been saved properly.
<amichair> Walex2: I don't use activities, but I suppose there's a default one you're referring to
<amichair> Walex2: and the config itself of all the contents is ok, just somehow got associated with a different physical monitor
<Walex2> amichair: a default one per monitor
<amichair> Walex2: the primary display reverted to default wallpaper and nothing else on it
<edition> kubuntu looks great.
<amichair> Walex2: can I move the activity from one monitor to another?
<Walex2> amichair: yes.
<Walex2> amichair: at least with version 4. I don't know about 5.
<amichair> Walex2: perhaps you remember how?
<amichair> Walex2: to be more precise, I have 3 displays (also a TV that's usually off)
<amichair> Walex2: I just checked, and it still has its config intact, it seems
<amichair> so desktops/activities 1/2/3 changed to 2/new/3 (or possibly 2/new/1, since original 1/3 looked the same so I can't distinguish)
<amichair> btw, personally, I never got 'activities'. I wonder how many KDE users actually use them... any stats on that?
<BluesKaj> amichair, activities has never been properly explained IMO, and most users just use the virtual desktops instead afaik
<amichair> BluesKaj: I don't use virtual desktops either, so maybe I'm not the target audience in the first place
<lordievader> I use both.
<amichair> seriously, are there stats on activities usage anywhere?
<BluesKaj> heh, well I guess I'm not targeted by the activities devs either :-)
<BluesKaj> I wonder when krunner entries will be remembered in the drop down like they did in kde/plasma 4
<BluesKaj> that was a handy feature, which i really miss
<amichair> BluesKaj: open a bug and hope for the best...
<amichair> hmmm... from what I'm reading there is only one activity across all monitors, but with a separate containment for each monitor
<amichair> so is it possible to move a containment?
<BluesKaj> don't think it's a bug , think it's deliberate, similar to dropping of different wall papers for each VD
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Wishlist stuff is usually also issues as a bug.
<amichair> if something worked and stopped working, I'd say it's a regression bug, not a wish/feature/enhancement...
<amichair> and if it was dropped on purpose, it's a malicious regression bug :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, I read a converstion in #kubuntu-devel about the the delberate elimination of the VD wallpapers because of complexity
<BluesKaj> conversation
<amichair> well I suppose I'm lucky I don't use VDs. One less malicious regression bug to be frustrated about :-P
<BluesKaj> between JR and one of the other iop devs
<lordievader> VD wallpapers != krunner regression
 * BluesKaj tries to shed more light on his KB
<amichair> can't find anything about moving containments or activities or desktops or whatever it is that decided to move to the wrong monitor
<BluesKaj> the VDs work just fine , but just miss having a different background on each
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What I mean is that you can still file a bug against krunner. That the VD thing is a lost cause doesn't mean the krunner bug is.
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader,  Bug 349057
<ubottu> bug 349057 in OpenEvsys "Event browse > "system error" when filtering on value in "project title"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349057
<lordievader> I get a 404.
<BluesKaj> yup, dunno what's wrong
<BluesKaj> well I submitted it , it  was given a bug number, so what's next then?
<BluesKaj> bug 349057
<ubottu> bug 349057 in OpenEvsys "Event browse > "system error" when filtering on value in "project title"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349057
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Keep an eye on it, see what happens with it.
<BluesKaj> well that's obvious, lordievader
<lordievader> Also why did you file it against openevsys?
<BluesKaj> I didn't
<lordievader> kde bug 349057
<ubottu> KDE bug 349057 in general "krunner no longer has the dropdown with previous entries listed in plasma 5" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349057
<BluesKaj> filed it as general
<lordievader> Is that the one?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> it tool a while
<BluesKaj> took
<lordievader> No, the bot looks in Launchpad per default.
<lordievader> You need to specify the KDE bug tracker if you want that one.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the kde bug tracker just took me back tom the same reort pagfe I used to file the first bug, I'm duplicating here'
<BluesKaj> report page
<BluesKaj> I'm going to leave it as is,
<nexia> um
<nexia> help? :D
<lordievader> !ask | nexia
<ubottu> nexia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nexia> I tried upgrading to 15.04 5.3 but like...I kept getting this 404 thing
<nexia> lordievader: lol I know, sorry.
<nexia> I just don't /remember/ what error it exactly was.
<nexia> *checks google history*
<nexia> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main amd64 Packages404  Not Found
<nexia> this and another one, after running the 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<nexia> command
<nexia> I rebooted after that, but I think I can safely assume it didn't really upgrade. 1) plasmashell STILL kept crashing 2) "about system" showed 5.2.2 plasma version IIRC
<nexia> now...what's happening is
<nexia> plasma splash loading screen progress bar (after sddm, entering password and hitting enter) reaches like 40% and then hangs forever
<nexia> Luckily, I have another WM installed, so using that right now.
<BluesKaj> nexia, upgrading from 14.10 via the internet/ repos?
<BluesKaj> to 15.04?
<nexia> stock 15.04
<nexia> to 5.3 KDE i guess
<nexia> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04 <---
<BluesKaj> how are you installing 15.05 ?
<BluesKaj> 15.04
<nexia> I already..dual booted that..
<nexia> Like, I downloaded the .ISO file and dual booted :P
<nexia> is there a command to check what 'Plasma' version I have currently from the command line?
<BluesKaj> oh a phone, that's not my strong suit , no experience with that
<nexia> uh, 'phone'? Also, I think it's this one terminator ppa that's causing this, not sure. disabling it from software sources and updating again.
<BluesKaj> if you're on a laptop or desktop this is where to get the iso file, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<nexia> I'm using a laptop currently - my issue is with a laptop system =)
<BluesKaj> why did yo post a phone site
<nexia> idgi, the link I pasted isn't a mobile URL.
<BluesKaj> idgi?
<nexia> Sorry. I don't get it *
<BluesKaj> sorry, I misread, anyway the official site is the one I posted
<nexia> 2015-06-11 08:40:52     BluesKaj        upgrade to plasma 5.3 fixes a lot of problems, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-$
<nexia> 2015-06-11 08:41:40     BluesKaj        nexia,^
<nexia> I'm talking about that one.
<nexia> BluesKaj: yep ^^
<BluesKaj> well, best to ask in here rather than follow tutoials that can be out of date
<nexia> ah
<nexia> hm, sudo apt-get update'd without a hitch after I removed that ppa..
<BluesKaj> especially their links to isos
<lordievader> nexia: About your 404 problem, looks like you have a ppa configured that doesn't  have an vivid component.
<nexia> lordievader: yeah, I feel silly for not running sudo-apt update and seeing the exact one before asking over here :|
<nexia> it was a terminator ppa, I disabled that from muon software sources.
<nexia> TIL. even one troublesome ppa can interrupt the whole upgrade process to 5.3 ><
<BluesKaj> nexia, terminator ppa? never heard of that one
<nexia> I'll just paste it. W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-terminator/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<nexia> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-terminator/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<BluesKaj> nexia, tha's a gnome ppa , what's that for?
<lordievader> Heh, gnome stuff...
<lordievader> Terminator is a drop down terminal like Quake, or however it was called, right?
<nexia> (note that I installed terminator following instructions from http://gnometerminator.blogspot.in/p/introduction.html )
<nexia> (installation instructions for ubuntu)
<lordievader> Gauke*
<nexia> BluesKaj: replacement for Konsole...terminal emulator
<BluesKaj> kde has yakuake
<nexia> I guess my bad, I didn't know what to expect.
<nexia> Well, I was also wanting to use that with i3, some of my friends have said nice things about it and termite.
<lordievader> I3 is nice :)
<nexia> yep, it's to the point, although I haven't got around to doing the config properly yet. (And I still like beautiful old plasma 5...when it doesn't crash.)
<BluesKaj> yakuake would still work
<nexia> I'll give that a try, but I'm liking terminator atm :D
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa
<nexia> so a bit offtopic, but there really is no command that I can use to check my KDE/plasma version from the terminal?
<lordievader> nexia: I guess dbus will tell you.
<nexia> yay. dist-upgrade command not failing...(note that I changed servers from software sources to 'main server' because indian one was giving errors)
<nexia> which is a pity.
<BluesKaj> .00..
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> the indian servers suffer from intermittent disconnects
<BluesKaj> not the first compalint I've seen about them
<nexia> ah.
<BluesKaj> most users with that problem use the main server
<nexia> heh, Ic.
<BluesKaj> not just India, many other countries have repos access problems too
<BluesKaj> node congestion from what I've heard
<nexia> ah :|
<nexia> wow, installing sure takes long heh.
<nexia> woo, done, re-booting =)
<heeen> which package provides libkdeinit5_kwrited.so
<voicu> Hello
<voicu> does anyone else have problems with the activity bar losing focus?
<voicu> i.e. I have this http://i.imgur.com/ddD9ICJ.png and when I write something in the search box the text goes to the previously focused window
<voicu> the same happens when I click the add activity button and try to write the new activity's name
<voicu> the up/down arrows also fail to change the selection
<voicu> this is an intermittent problem. Sometimes (I'm not sure when/how) the keys work OK
<nexia> hi
<nexia> so, same progress bar splash not loading :(
<nexia> ...it hangs
<nexia> even after update to 5.3 (hey, the wallpaper automatically changed in the lock screen, I know it updated :p)
<heeen> damn it
<heeen> I reinstalled 5.10 from scratch and did a dist-upgrade and I get dependency errors
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11702206/
<heeen> I think this is what broke my powerdevil before
<lordievader> heeen: Did you try what it says?
<heeen> lordievader: I have been trying to fix a powerdevil not being able to load error for a whole day I'd like to not end up in the same situation again
<heeen> and that is impossible to debug
<heeen> no log files, not able to run from commandline as it is some plugin to kded
<heeen> ah well
<heeen> lets try anyways
<lordievader> Powerdevil can be a pita. Make sure the service is running.
<heeen> it was not able to run
<heeen> and that is all that I know
<heeen> because no one was able to tell me how to enable kded debug logs
<heeen> and it does not seem to be documented anywhere
<lordievader> Hmm, usually it shows an error for a brief second.
<lordievader> Usually something with acpid not running.
<heeen> no just not able to
<heeen> is all it says
<heeen> and .xsession-errors is very sparse
<lordievader> Hmm... :(
<BluesKaj> sudo suspend session?
<BluesKaj> heeen, if all else fails , sudo pm-suspend , should put your laptop to sleep
<BluesKaj> it will save your session
<nexia> BluesKaj: still here? :)
<BluesKaj> nexia, yup
<nexia> BluesKaj: did you read what I said above? ^^
<nexia> (I seriously don't mean to be a noob and be awkward, and like, ask one person lol)
<BluesKaj> nexia, did you delete the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d  as well ? in krunner kdesudo dolphin  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nexia> BluesKaj: no, didn't delete it, just disabled it from software sources
<nexia> should I do that?
<BluesKaj> you should check , just in case the package manager didn't remove it
<heeen> just great
<heeen> after the dist-upgrade and install -f powerdevil doesn't work again
<heeen> what a crap show
<BluesKaj> sudo apt  -f install, heeen
<heeen> that is EXACTLY what I did BluesKaj
<heeen> and it broke powerdevil
<BluesKaj> have you considered just suspendin from the cli like a I suggested above
<BluesKaj> powerdevil has been buggy for a few releases now iirc
<heeen> who is the integrator
<BluesKaj> integrator?
<heeen> hmm there seems to have been an update to kpackagetools just now
<heeen> lets see if that helps
<heeen> BluesKaj: the guy building packages and making sure the dependencies are correct
<nexia> BluesKaj: yeah, the two ppa files belonging to that gnome terminator are still here
<BluesKaj> nexia, then delete them
<heeen> does powerdevil do anything else apart from suspend
<heeen> like cpu scaling
<lordievader> Usually it is responsible for the display brightness too.
<lordievader> Cpu scaling is done by the kernel. Not the powerdevil.
<nexia> BluesKaj: and do sudo apt-get update once I finish doing so I guess
<BluesKaj> nexia, yes
<nexia> ty, just making sure
<BluesKaj> heeen, cpufreq-utils
<BluesKaj> or cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> think the default setting is ondemand
<capsadmin> hi
<capsadmin> is there a way to profile kde or do i have to get a debug build for it?
<capsadmin> overall the gui is kinda slow ish on my poor old laptop
<capsadmin> hmm i guess i could try disabling effects and such first but i'd be interested to know if there's anything specific that's slowing it down
<TJ-> capsadmin: depends on what the 'it' is that's slowing down... do you mean rendering the interface, or some process using lots of CPU %
<capsadmin> i found an fps meter thing and the fps seems pretty stable
<capsadmin> so probably cpu related
<TJ-> capsadmin: maybe a lowlatency flavour kernel would help, rather than the -generic flavour
<capsadmin> one thing ḯm noticing now is the os freezing for a short bit every now and then
<capsadmin> lowlatency flavour kernel?
<BluesKaj> capsadmin, look in system settings>search and make sure it's not enabled unless you need the indexing
<BluesKaj> systemsettings>search>filesearch
<capsadmin> it was enabled and disabling it made everything a lot better
<capsadmin> now the system doesn't freeze every other second for 200~ ms
<BluesKaj> kwallet is another daemon that i don''t use
<capsadmin> so there's no profiling thing? like i wanna see what's going on when i try to open a folder
<capsadmin> it doesn't freeze or anything but it just takes roughly 2 seconds for dolphin to appear with the folders content
<BluesKaj> capsadmin, one other thing , you can disable startup of baloo/search index in systemsettings>startup&shutdown>desktop session, then type baloo or akonadi-server or whatever daemon or app you don't want started up at boot
<BluesKaj> in the "applications to be excluded...." field
<capsadmin> alright thanks
<capsadmin> disabling search entirely disables searching in dolphin too which i find useful
<BluesKaj> but I'm a home user so searching for files isn't as important as a production machine might need
<BluesKaj> ok , errands to run and other things ...BBL
<capsadmin> i think it's called "Search Folder Updater"
<hardy_> hi! kennt sich hier jeman mit thunderbird aus? (kubuntu 15.04)
<hardy_> fragen sind hier wohl nicht erwünsch!
<mparillo> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#kubuntu 2015-06-13
<dgh123> Hello Everyone
<dgh123> How are you doing today?
<DDR> oh you know, not dead yet :)
<deadsoul> hi... why Ctrl+alt+F[1..12] doesn't show any tty ? except the F7 which brings me back to the X window
<deadsoul> I'm using kubuntu 15.04
<deadsoul> hello
<deadsoul> how can i exit the x server ?
<deadsoul> guys I'm trying to enter the tty1...6 but when I press ctrl+alt+f2...6 it just shows a black blank screen without letting me entering anything.. i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<dgh123>  Hello everyone, How are you doing?
<dgh123> I was recording my desktop with the program recorditnow but I was somehow logged out and 1 hour of video was lost. Is there someone that could help?
<dgh123> All help will be greatly appreciated.
<maelwryth> Whats the debug channel for Kubuntu 14.04 called?
<ibus> hello?
<ibus> anyone?
<portnov> hi all
<capsadmin> hi
<capsadmin> i have a file extension type i want to open default with a program in dolphin
<capsadmin> i want to open lua files with zerobrane
<capsadmin> but when i double click the lua files nothing happens even if i set zerobrane to be the default program
<capsadmin> but right click and open with "zerobrane.sh" works
<capsadmin> in kde5, but i think i had this issue in kde4 as well
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please help me with my GPG keys? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=126836
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nexia> hiya.
<nexia> Problem not fixed since yesterday, even after deleting those two ppa files and restarting :P
<nexia> er, and updating...and then restarting
<BluesKaj> have updated and upgraded since?
<nexia> I'll try sudo apt-get uprade i uess.
<nexia> nothing to replace
<nexia> or rather, 0 anything changed I mean :P
<BluesKaj> so what is your problem again, I've forgotten ...there's been so much going on since yesterday
<nexia> BluesKaj: ah np
<nexia> BluesKaj: splash screen stuck at 40% (progress bar) forever.
<nexia> after logging in from sddm login manager.
<BluesKaj> ok ,which gpu ?
<nexia> The thing is, one time I wasted time looking at my phone for a while, and it 'timed out' to lock screen...once I re-entered password
<nexia> it was a blank screen, could only move around cursor
<nexia> just thought i'd mention that :P
<nexia> BluesKaj: I take it's using my intergrated?
<nexia> I have a discrete Nvidia GT 750M in my laptop.
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop ?
<nexia> Yes.
<nexia> (I haven't installed additional drivers...declining the popup I got in plasma a few days ago since I wanted to delay installing updates)
<nexia> it was something for my nvidia iirc, anyway.
<nexia> BluesKaj: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201306-13868/ Mine. Although it was bought just 3-4 months earlier.
<BluesKaj> nexia, ok , can you get to a VT/TTY, ctl+alt+F1-F6, login then run sudo apt-get install nvidia-346, then reboot
<nexia> BluesKaj: I guess I can.
<nexia> will do that now then :)
<Valo> hello, can anyone please help me setup how to ssh into my Kubuntu machine? I am quite new to linux... about 5 hours. :) thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> Valo, are you trying to ssh from a Linux machine and is the other pc on your LAN or is it remote?
<Valo> Using a windows machine. It is currently a Kubuntu in a VM, same network, can ping back and forth between machines.
<nexia> hm, I ran it..but realized internet connection available right now is shit :(
<nexia> so bunch of download errors, will have to try again later (I haven't re-booted yet!) when I get a better hotspot iphone connection.
<nexia> I guess running apt-get update will suffice or should I run the same command install command with --fix missing  ?
<BluesKaj> Valo, make sure ssh server is installed on the other machine and find out what it's IP is on your network
<lordievader> Valo: Installed and running ;)
<BluesKaj> and the pwd ... ssh@remoteIP in the terminal
<lordievader> Valo: Also if you want to know if the ssh server is listening to port 22: sudo netstat -tulpn|grep ssh
<BluesKaj> I imagine if the ssh server is installed, it's listening om port 22
<lordievader> Not if it is not running.
<lordievader> Or wrongly configured.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, don't be so negative :-)
<lordievader> I'm not being negative, I'm being realistic ;)
<lordievader> Besides I am still hoping for the day that Ubuntu will not start a service upon install.
<anupam64> hi..my search operation in kubuntu  gives "invalid protocol" error. any solution ?
<Valo> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN      8264/sshd
<lordievader> Valo: That is ipv6. Are you trying to conenct over ipv6 or ipv4?
<Valo> my mistake..
<Valo> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8264/sshd
<Valo> ipv4!
<lordievader> Valo: If there is no pesky firewall you should be able to connect from your Windows box.
<Valo> works now :D
<Valo> much love to you!
<Valo> cant wait to move away from Windows completely.
<BluesKaj> hmm, forgetting complete cmnds, due to using too many aliases :P
<BluesKaj> lack of sleep doesn't help either
 * Valo buys a beer for BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Valo, thanks,  that ssh command should be ssh user@remoteIP , but I assume you figured that out :-)
<Valo> currently using putty from my windows machine :) got a few little things to work out, but ill keep tinkering with it :)
<BluesKaj> putty works quite well
<lordievader> Valo: Set up ssh key authentication ;)
<leyyin> hi does anyone know how can I bring back the globe wallpaper or picture of the day wallpapers in kde 5, using 15.04 :)
<BluesKaj> leyyin, suggest you DL them from kde-look.org and install them locally with the "open" option in desktop settings
<leyyin> I do not find anything :(
<leyyin> this is how it looks in kde 4 http://i.imgur.com/BiD4rGY.png
<sajimon>  /msg NickServ identify wsad
<Valo> LOL
<Valo> LOL
<sajimon> hi guys, what's the default GTK theme used in kubuntu?
<sajimon> i want to apply it in my system
<leyyin> Orion
<sajimon> leyyin: all right, thanks
<sajimon> hmm that's nowhere near kde's breeze theme, can anyone recommend something better?
<BluesKaj> sajimon, "better" is a matter of personal taste
<leyyin> so, they removed globe and picture of the day from wallpapers? :(
<howlymowl> hi everyone.. short question:  I an kubuntu 15.04 with KDE 5.3 using bakports...  I just connected a drawing tablet (it works, everything there is fine)  and wanted to configure it using kde wacom tablet settings... but that menu is "just not there"
<howlymowl> any idea?
<howlymowl> package manager says, its installed
<genii> !info kde-config-tablet
<ubottu> kde-config-tablet (source: wacomtablet): implements a KDE configuration GUI for the Wacom drivers. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-2 (vivid), package size 375 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<genii> howlymowl: Do you have the above package also installed?
<Guest80036> KDE Connect is wonderful
<howlymowl> genii: yes
<howlymowl> in 14.04 i had an entry for wacom settings in the menu as well as in the settings
<genii> howlymowl: What happens if you do: kcmshell4 kcm_wacomtablet
<genii> ( in Konsole )
<marcone> hello. ive got a question: my kubuntu wont go to sleep automatically. what can i do?
<howlymowl> genii:  i get a window with "service not found"
<howlymowl> "kde tablet service not found"
<genii> howlymowl: what if you use kcmshell5 instead?
 * genii sips and ponders dbus things
<howlymowl> "Could not find module 'kcm_wacomtablet'"
<howlymowl> when I use kcmshell5
<howlymowl> this time i get the error in the console :=
<howlymowl> in kcmshell4 --list there is an entry for kcm_wacomtablet, though under "following modules are available"
<genii> howlymowl: I think you should file a bug then, against package kde-config-tablet
<howlymowl> kkl, alright ;)
<howlymowl> hi everyone.. short question:  I an kubuntu 15.04 with KDE 5.3 using bakports...  I just connected a drawing tablet (it works, everything there is fine)  and wanted to configure it using kde wacom tablet settings... but I'll do that
<howlymowl> oops
<howlymowl> sorry ;)
<genii> Heh
<howlymowl> wanted to say:   "I will do that" ;
<howlymowl> )
<marcone> anyone?
<lordievader> marcone: Does pm-standy work?
<marcone> i can manually go to suspend. is that the same?
<lordievader> Pretty much. Is powerdevil running? And set to autosuspend?
<genii> howlymowl: If this issue is being caused by the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/1392887  you might want to enable the -proposed repository and dist-upgrade to see if it works
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1392887 in xf86-input-wacom-lts-utopic (Ubuntu Trusty) "serial wacom devices gone after upgrade to utopic/14.10" [Undecided,New]
<marcone> i used systemsettings-->energy management to set the time to suspend(name may be different as i have a german layout)
<lordievader> marcone: Is the power management service running?
<marcone> lordievader: i dont know. how do i find out?
<lordievader> marcone: Under Plasma4 it's System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Service Manager -> Startup Services
<lordievader> I don't know where it went in Plasma5.
<marcone> lordievader: i have a "energie management service" running in "background services"
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be okay then...
<marcone> lordievader: forgot to say that the screen darkens normally
<howlymowl> genii:   thx for the link  don't know yet, whether this is the same problem.. there dont seem to be any downloadable packages for vivid?
<lordievader> marcone: At what time is the standby set to?
<howlymowl> anyway..  have to go..  i'l finish a bug report later
<genii> !info xserver-xorg-input-wacom vivid-proposed
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-wacom (source: xf86-input-wacom): X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.25.0-0ubuntu1.1 (vivid-proposed), package size 83 kB, installed size 323 kB
<marcone> lordievader: i tried 20 minutes and 1 minute
<genii> howlymowl: It's there :)
<lordievader> marcone: Is there anything in the logs?
<marcone> lordievader: i found nothing but a error about a invalid edid of a conected monitor,
<lordievader> Hmm... Odd.
<lordievader> I don't really know what the problem here is..
<marcone> lordievader: is it somehow possible to see what devices/tasks are busy?
<lordievader> marcone: What do you mean exactly? Something like top?
<marcone> lordievader: something in /sys or so. i tried powertop but i did not find anything useful.
<lordievader> I'm not really sure what you are after.
<marcone> lordievader: i thought that if you move your mouse the timer to suspend is reset. so maybe there is a place where you can see all events that block suspending.
<lordievader> Ah, no idea if such a thing exists and where it would be if it did.
<marcone> lordievader: ok, ill reboot and try without the 2nd monitor. mabe it helps. thanks and cu
<thevariousJ> Greetings everybody
<thevariousJ> I'm trying to find out how to add dependencies to a .deb package
<thevariousJ> precisely "plasmate"
<thevariousJ> it needs "plasma-scriptengines" as a dep
<thevariousJ> I have no idea where the code for package configuration is, though :\
<thevariousJ> anybody know?
<lordievader> thevariousJ: Download the source -> edit debian/control -> repackage the source.
<thevariousJ> @lordievader trying to find source. all I found was the kde source http://lxr.kde.org/source/extragear/sdk/plasma-sdk
<thevariousJ> searching...
<lordievader> thevariousJ: apt-get source <package name>
<thevariousJ> @lordievader thanks, checking out the packaging guide and I bet the contributing guide will be up next
<thevariousJ> cheers
<lordievader> No problem, good luck ;)
<nexia> BluesKaj: So uh. Still not working, screen res a bit different and things, and progress bar reaches 40% ..hangs for a bit..then suddenly black screen where I can move cursor around
<nexia> and I can actually feel the screen dimming a bit when i move to the corners, weird
<nexia> ontop of that, I think it's acting weird, when re-booting at least twice after the 'kubuntu logo' flashing, it went back to grub bootloader..and on second load worked.
<nexia> but, that's irrelevant for now.
<nexia> I'm not sure what I should do know, i3 still works fine in comparison to plasma >.>
<leyyin> :D
<nexia> leyyin, I cri everytim. plasma hates me I tell you
<nexia> I beta-tested sort of plasma 5 when it was beta, it hated and crashed on me then on my old laptop, it's repeating history now too :P
<BluesKaj> nexia, have you tried the latest image, ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> or are you on 15.04?
<nexia>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-20-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GiB, 87.7% free ** Disk: Total: 606.7GiB, 71.7% free ** VGA: 8086:0a16 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 20m 20s **
<nexia> er, yeah. 15.04
<BluesKaj> I have to say that 15.10 seems much more stable for some users than 15.04
<nexia> :(
<nexia> "here we go again" lol
<lordievader> nexia: What video card did you have again?
<nexia> lordievader, Nvidia GT 750M
<lordievader> Ah, what driver are you using?
<nexia> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201306-13868/
<nexia> tbh, I haven't installed a driver for it yet - i declined something because of bad internet connection...KDE driver update something? forgot
<nexia> now, BluesKaj did make me install nvidia-436 though, right?
<nexia> s/make me/ suggested me to/
<nexia> :p
<BluesKaj> yes it's the rcommended driver for your gpu
<lordievader> nexia: So you are using nouveau now?
<nexia> how do I check if ubuntu recognizes what video cards I have?
<nexia> any command?
<nexia>  lordievader no idea :|
<lordievader> nexia: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<nexia> ok
<BluesKaj> no he says he installed nvidia-346 as I suggested
<nexia> nyalox@Inspiron-7537:~$ lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<nexia> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<nexia> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 05fa
<nexia> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<lordievader> !paste|nexia
<ubottu> nexia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nexia> ah
<nexia> lordievader, I was under the impression lines lesser than 5 or something were fine, sorry :p
<lordievader> Wait, that was all?
<nexia> yes?
<lordievader> Then you have no nVidia card.
<BluesKaj> uhm you said nvidia gpu, not intel
<nexia> yes, my laptop is the one I linked above ofc
<nexia> on my windows 8.1 installation, OS switches between intergrated and discrete based on application
<nexia> (uh, it's called nvidia optimus or something?)
<lordievader> Ofcourse? Why not the pc in question?
<nexia> lordievader, I also DID get a 'install additional drivers' notification when I first installed 15.04
<nexia> for nvidia...but I regret not doing it right there
<lordievader> That doesn't answer my question... Could you run that command on the computer with the problem and pastebin the output?
<nexia> lordievader, wait what? I'm not using two computers. only one laptop, which is the one in question.
<nexia> ^^
<lordievader> Now I am really confused.
<nexia> Okay. Hold one. When I said <nexia> yes, my laptop is the one I linked above ofc
<nexia> I was talking about <nexia> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201306-13868/
<nexia> >.>
<nexia> Maybe I worded it weirdly, sorry.
<lordievader> nexia: That is the specification of your laptop? The one with the problems?
<nexia> Yes. Exactly.
<nexia> As seen on that page, my laptop has an Nvidia GPU.
<lordievader> nexia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<nexia> "Video 	
<nexia> nVidia GK107M [GeForce GT 750M]" "Intel Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller"
<nexia> ok.
<nexia> lordievader, Ic. Soo 14.10 instructions work?
<nexia> I see 'lightdm' there, I have sddm, and I see I have to install this "nvidia-331" package apparently.
<lordievader> nexia: Err, the instruction go as far as 14.04, so that is your best bet.
<nexia> oh ..:(
<nexia> lordievader, tell me honestly though, do you think it's really worth the try, or should I just give up and wait till 15.10 comes out?
<nexia> I'm kinda tired of this >.>
<lordievader> nexia: I've heard of problems concerning sddm + nvidia prime. Perhaps it is better to switch back to lightdm.
<nexia> ouch,  I might as well re-install with a 14.10 thing then :|
<lordievader> Furthermore, I have no experience with hybrid graphics.
<nexia> ISO*
<nexia> But, it was working 'fine' (aside from plasmashell constantly crashing) before I updated plasma to 5.3
<nexia> now, this happens all of a sudden heh.
<nexia> 'll just consider my options I guess for now. Thanks for the help though, I really appreciate it BluesKaj, lordievader :-) I
<nexia> weird keyboard fail aside.
<lordievader> No problem, too bad we didn't get very far.
<BluesKaj> so it is a hynrid , suspected it was , but I was busy unfreezing some apps on my desktop
<BluesKaj> it would have been nice to know that before we tried to help with just one gpu when there are two
<nexia> Sorry, I said 'intergrated and discrete' a couple of times I think, but wasn't able to convey it properly.
<BluesKaj> nexia, the word is hybrid , but I should have picked up on the "integrated and discrete" and realized there were 2 gpus
<nexia> well, I got into a bad habit of refering to it like that haha, like it's always 'intergrated intel graphics' on windows, didn't think twice.
<BluesKaj> brb, reboot required
<juboxi> what's the command to dist upgrade ?
<jubo2> My friend's GNU/Linukka has run into problems
<jubo2> the Kubuntu15 will not boot
<jubo2> the loader bar after login gets stuck
<jubo2> at the exact same point as mine got stuck
<jubo2> we tried reinstalling on / but no help
<jubo2> But the Kubuntu14 works
<jubo2> now we would try to upgrade the Kubuntu14 to 15
<jubo2> What is the command to upgrade from 14 to 15 ?
<lordievader> jubo2: sudo do-release-upgrade
<FilthyFries> hello
<lordievader> o/
<dougl> \o
<Suomi> thanks lordievader
<Suomi> we decided we have so many promilles we leave the "sudo do-release-upgrade" for another time
<Suomi> you know.. drinkin' and upgradin'..
<vegaonee> Hi! What is the name of the power manager in Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.3?
<vegaonee> I don't think I have it installed.
<vegaonee> What is the name of the power manager in Kubuntu 15.04 Plasma 5.3?Anyone?Can't adjust my brightness on screen.
<BluesKaj> vegaonee, look in kmenu>settings>system settings>power management>energy saving>screen brightness
<austin6598> how to I run a dameon on startup?
<vegaonee> It is not installed BluesKaj. That is my guess
<vegaonee> Since the module can't be loaded.
<vegaonee> BluesKaj: I had a failed upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, so KWin among other things didn't get installed properly.
<vegaonee> Just need the command for installing the default power manager.
<BluesKaj> vegaonee, did you upgrade to 14.10 first, then 15.04 ?
<vegaonee> I don't think so. This computer is fairly new.
<vegaonee> Was straight from 14.10 to 15.04.
<BluesKaj> not a good move , skipping a release will always result in a broken system, unless you mean that you backed up your data then installed 15.04 from a  live media image
<BluesKaj> sorry i nisread your posts , vegaonee ...it's been a long day , and need a  break ...others here can help you
<vegaonee> Lost the connection, sorry. Did I get a new reply?
<vegaonee> What is the name of the power manager package in Kubuntu 15.04?
<austin6598> how can i change firewall settings to get synergy to work?
<leyyin> is your firewall running? ;)
<leyyin> sudo ufw status
<austin6598> Status: inactive
<austin6598> it works from windows 7 to windows 8.1 but not w7 to kubuntu
<leyyin> does synergy does not work for you?
<leyyin> weird
<leyyin> btw there is a clipboard bug in 1.7.3 better use 1.7.2 :)
<austin6598> yep both are on newest version
<leyyin> then there is a possibility your clipboard sharing will not work properly :P
<austin6598> thats ok
<austin6598> i can wait for that fix
<austin6598> just want to get it working
<leyyin> try to enable ufw
<leyyin> sudo ufw enable
<leyyin> then allow port 24800
<leyyin> sudo ufw allow 24800
<austin6598> Firewall is active and enabled on system startup
<leyyin> [23:56:24] <austin6598> Status: inactive
<austin6598> yes i just enabled it
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ww2Jd9su/
<leyyin> ah ok, I misunderstood
<austin6598> still not working though
<leyyin> try to stop and start the server/client again
<austin6598> ok
<leyyin> did you configer the IP, computer, etc properly :P ?
<leyyin> in synergy
<austin6598> i just went to "configure server"
<austin6598> added my w7 laptop as its pc name
<leyyin> this discussion is better for #synergy tbh
<austin6598> ok talk over there
<austin6598> server says ip adresses: 192.168.1.7
<leyyin> what?
<austin6598> sorry wrong channel
<austin6598> leyyin would there be any way to transfer my google chrome settings including all extensions and apps from windows to kubuntu?
<leyyin> idk, use a connected google account, search on google
<austin6598> leyyin ok, all my extension carried over but not the extension's settings
<vegaonee> What is the name of the power management package(s) in Kubuntu 15.04?
<austin6598> im trying to run updates and it says an error occurred while applying changes:
<austin6598> pressing Details >> button does nothing
<valorie> austin6598: then try sudo apt install -f
<valorie> that will force any undone installs to finish
<valorie> along with dependencies
<austin6598> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 123 not upgraded.
<austin6598> they cant even start
<austin6598> no system programs are running
<austin6598> is there a way to check?
<valorie> so: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade1
<valorie> so: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade1`
<valorie> shoot,
<valorie> so: `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> full-upgrade will remove unneeded stuff, which sometimes block upgrading
<austin6598> E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<austin6598> let me try again
<valorie> did you past exactly what I typed?
<valorie> without the typo 1
<fred_> salut
<austin6598> no i tried using this thing my brother got me apt-fast
<valorie> I know nothing about apt-fast
<valorie> I know the above command works, as i use it all the time
<valorie> in fact, using it now
<austin6598> ok its doing the whole updating thing
<valorie> exactly as I typed
<austin6598> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<austin6598> ?
<valorie> yes
<austin6598> ok it has errors i will pastebin
<valorie> did you try apt install -f first, as I suggested?
<austin6598> yes
<Guest47923> hello i would like to have a help me with my install kubuntu 15.04 in FRENCH
<valorie> !fr | Guest47923
<ubottu> Guest47923: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest47923> ben voyons merci les british
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/AIvmZ3hV/
<austin6598> its problem is with a windows partition
<austin6598> i had to force shutdown because windows wont, its broken somehow
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> well, this is not a kubuntu problem, you have a file-system problem
<austin6598> can i disconnect windows partition from kubuntu
<Unit193> Oh gosh, btrfs.
<Unit193> /o\
<valorie> austin6598: I suggest asking in #btrfs
<austin6598> windows is on ntfs
<valorie> this is a rather deep-level problem, and you need some experts
<valorie> you might run a backup right now
<valorie> before things go horribly wrong
<valorie> seriously
<austin6598> ya ive had this problem b4
<austin6598> i reinstalled w8 and now its back months later
<valorie> in my experience, those who are using btrfs just love it until everything falls apart
<valorie> sometimes even after, which makes me wonder if there is a religious element involved
<austin6598> im using ntfs
<valorie> :-)
<austin6598> btrfs is just kubuntu
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I use kubuntu, and have never used btrfs
<Unit193> austin6598: Boot windows, shut it down entirely, boot windows, reboot into Kubuntu, problem solved.
<austin6598> it has a break system for backing up
<valorie> I've never seen anything like your error message, either
<austin6598> Unit193> i know but the problem is windows wont shut down
<valorie> wow
<austin6598> it just goes to a black screen and any mouse movement goes to lock screen
<valorie> austin6598: your error message tells you what to do
<Unit193> Well that sounds fun.  Anywho, you'll have to either fix that so you can run Windows' chkdsk, or just force it and hope for the best.
<valorie> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<valorie> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<valorie> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<valorie> that has to be dealt with first
<austin6598> and how to do that?
<austin6598> how to mount as ro
<valorie> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<valorie> also just try `mount --help` in the cli
<Unit193> Basically, while ntfs support has gone a long way the best tools for checking and fixing NTFS are in Windows, and it recommends you use them.  Boot into safe mode, do whatever.  Just get Windows to check the disk and shutdown cleanly.
<austin6598> ok
 * valorie is going afk -- best of luck, austin6598
<racar> Hey guys, i just bought a asus pci-ac68 dual-band wireless adapter. Everything's is working but for an unknown reason, the stability is really bad. I ignored ipv6 but doesnt change anything. Anyone have a idea r how to improve/debug this  ? Thank you
#kubuntu 2015-06-14
<jean-guy> i got a little technical problem.  A few minutes ago, I got valuable imput/ comments, which I wanted to save (screensaver),  so I clic on the + at top right to get a full screen, to save the comments.  Now I like to know, how can I get out of the wide screen, and back to a normal screen for xchat?
<jean-guy> if I clic on the minus - sign,   if minimized the screen;  it i clic on the plus sign  +  it seems to do nothing
<valorie> hmmm, xchat isn't our software
<valorie> and I've not tried it for years
<valorie> can you grab a corner after clicking the +?
<jean-guy> okee no problem..   When I reboot, it may correct itself and revert back to the normal screen
<valorie> seems like windows sometimes get "stuck" for whatever reason
<valorie> but if you can grab a corner, you can drag it back to what you want
<valorie> gtk-based stuff seems prone to that
<valorie> which I think xchat is
 * valorie uses konversation
<jean-guy> thamks Valorie....  I will reboot and let you know if that does the trick
<valorie> I didn't suggest rebooting
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> afk
<mparillo_> The auto-spell-check stopped working for me on konversation Version 1.6 Using KDE Frameworks 5.9.0 Anybody else see that?
<jean-guy> hi Valorie
<jean-guy> thanks Vaorie for you suggestion;  I've installed the konversation software from ubuntu-software-center, and it works fine
<austin6598> how do i disable firewall on kubuntu?
<austin6598> got it, sudo ufw disable
<austin6598> help?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vsRT4Gv2/
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UGlQIWLf/
<valorie> hmmm, ubuntu software center for Kubuntu?
<valorie> austin6598: do you have git installed?
<valorie> `apt-cache policy git` or look in muon or so
<wolferz> Hey everyone, I've got major display issues in my 14.04 Kubuntu distro. I was getting a black screen after the first symbol loaded during login. sound still worked through HDMI but no video. Guest account still worked. I followed, to my demise, a solution on kde forum to purge my nvidia drivers, so I purged nvidia*... Now I cannot even access the login screen or a terminal. I am running the 13.04 dvd in live mode, I am a good user
<wolferz> and can follow directions well, am comfortable with terminal but do not know many commands. Please, if anyone can help me fix this display, I would greatly appreciate it.
<austin6598> valorie> is there an alternative to git?
<bshah> why do you want alternative to git?
<austin6598> ok yes i have it
<austin6598> sorry i confused it with apt get yum zypper etc
<austin6598> i thought kubuntu might have its own git
<austin6598> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$ $ git clone http://git.darksatanic.net/repo/btrfs-gui.git/
<austin6598> $: command not found
<austin6598> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$
<austin6598> ok i took out the $ and its working
<austin6598> how do i fix this:
<austin6598> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$ sudo python3 setup.py install
<austin6598> python3: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<austin6598> oh nevermind just had to do it in the directory
<valorie> austin6598: to answer your question, there are lots of alternatives to git, but it seems to be beating the rest of them out
<valorie> even launchpad is now allowing git use
<austin6598> how do i make a dameon run on startup?
<valorie> kubuntu uses Debian git to store our packaging
<valorie> but mostly KDE's git repos
<austin6598> can someone explain this?:
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CMxcnYGj/
<valorie> I'm no coder, but to me it means that qmake-qt5 cannot be used as a command
<valorie> you might ask that one in #kde-devel where the coders live
<valorie> although not sure how many people are there at this hour on a Sunday
<austin6598> yea will check tmrw
<bshah> !qmake-qt
<bshah> !qmake-qt5
<bshah> !whatis qmake-qt5
<bshah> austin6598: do you have qt5-qmake package installed?
<bshah> or something around taht
<austin6598> trying to install this
<austin6598> https://github.com/agronick/BIR
<austin6598> is there a way to install a .deb through terminal?
<SaEeDIRHA> hello, i am using Kubuntu vivid, and i have a wired problem , i cannot change the date and time manually , even when i use the command line "date" command
<SaEeDIRHA> sudo date --set "Sun Jun 14 15:57:08"
<SaEeDIRHA> but still something reverts it back to its own settings
<SaEeDIRHA> i have checked "Date & Time" application and the automatic option is not set
<SaEeDIRHA> do you know by any chance that what is causing the problem ?
<austin6598> i googled it...
<SaEeDIRHA> i did
<SaEeDIRHA> but i cannot find anything relevent
<valorie> !info qmake-qt5
<ubottu> Package qmake-qt5 does not exist in vivid
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<valorie> pff
<valorie> I'm sure there is a command to use the cli, yes
<valorie> SaEeDIRHA: usually date and time are gotten automatically from a time server
<valorie> I've never seen a computer that allowed you to over-ride that
<SaEeDIRHA> valorie, lol, you havent seen a manual time settings ? :D
<SaEeDIRHA> how long you have been using computers for ?
<valorie> now display is a whole different thing -- you should be able to configure the display of date and time in the applets or whatever
<austin6598>  <SaEeDIRHA oh sorry i was talking about my problem
<valorie> SaEeDIRHA: since the 80s
<SaEeDIRHA> valorie, so since the 80s u are using time server to sync ? :D
<valorie> I guess before I was on the internet it had to be set manually -- can't recall
<austin6598> i just installed redditr and i cant find it on my system
<austin6598>  <SaEeDIRH
<austin6598> oh sorry
<SaEeDIRHA> well i need to over-ride it manually :D
<austin6598> didnt mean to put your name
<valorie> SaEeDIRHA: you might need ##linux or so
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gFJAom7L/
<valorie> that isn't part of kubuntu or KDE as such
<SaEeDIRHA> and the date command doesnt work
<austin6598> oh nevermind, i spelled it wrong
<austin6598> its reditr
<valorie> austin6598: have you searched in dolphin to see where everything was put?
<valorie> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<austin6598> for some reason "recently installed" doesnt show up
<valorie> SaEeDIRHA: ^^^
<valorie> you might find something there
 * valorie goes afk again
<austin6598> how do you do that in irc valorie?
<valorie> how do I do what, austin6598?
<austin6598> send messages to everyone
<valorie> every post in a channel goes to everyone
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<austin6598> this: — valorie goes afk again
<valorie> ah, you start the line with /me does whatever
 * austin6598 test
<austin6598> thanks
 * austin6598 talks about himself
<valorie> and of course away is a status, set by /away
<valorie> or /away message
<austin6598> back
<valorie> and you come back with /back or /away again
<valorie> at least in Konversation
<valorie> need to close the IRC window or I'll keep looking at it!
 * adfhdfhjgh test
<austin6598> do only some clients show away?
<austin6598> valorie>
<valorie> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<valorie> I sort of broke that rule, sorry
<austin6598> how so?
<austin6598> valorie>
<valorie> by announcing afk, although that's not as annoying as those who change nicks
<valorie> in any case, I really really really am closing this window now, although my bouncer will let me read back later
<austin6598> ok
<Unit193> austin6598: Now, /who valorie   or /whois valorie  and you'll see she's away.
<austin6598> test
<Unit193> !test | austin65988
<ubottu> austin65988: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<austin65988> oh ok
<austin6598> why doesnt kde have a "hibernate" option
<valorie> !info kompozer
<valorie> hmmm
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> Good morning.
<neotheo> good evening
<lordievader> Hey neotheo
<woffy> hi all :) after I have updated kubuntu 15.04 i get a bash screen saying starting version 219 Welcome to emergency mode ... how can I solve this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest87719> Hello everyone. Quick question - has anyone come across dual screen configurations not persisting between sessions using amd driver and kubuntu 15.04?
<Guest87719> Any idea how I can save a configuration as default?
<Guest87719> Using AMD prop driver fglrx through the driver configuration tool
<murthy> Guest87719: do you know where the config is saved?
<Guest87719> naa not at all
<murthy> Guest87719: Sometimes the application needs root access to save the configuration file, like in case of nvidia xconfig
<Guest87719> The AMD catalyst control panel has an 'administratrive' mode which asks for sudo password when being run, so I would assume that it is running as an elevated user
<murthy> Guest87719: Can you see any error messages in konsole when you save your config from the amd catalyst control panel?
<Guest87719> I'vge been starting it from the applications menu, hold that thought I'll run it from a console window now and check
<Guest87719> negative on the errors in console
<lordievader> Fglrx still uses an xorg.conf if I am not mistaken.
<Guest87719> xorg.conf is aware of my two screens, profiles seem correct etc.
<Guest87719> well - by 'correct' I mean it appears to have a profile for each of my two screens.. haha
<murthy> Guest87719: Did you enable the debug output for the amd catalyst control panel application in kdebugdialog before you try get the error messages?
<murthy> I mean kdebugdialog
<gnomek> hi
<Guest87719> Naa, didn't know about that one - sussing it out now
<Guest87719> The kdebugdialog does not seem to have an entry for the catalyst control panel?
<lordievader> Hey gnomek
<gnomek> Can you tell me please how to connect to #akademy channel in quasell? I read The IRC channel for the event is #akademy on freenode.net    I  added irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/ to networks but it doesn't appear in chats to chose from
<bshah> now that you are here, just run '/join #akademy'
<murthy> Guest87719: Try running the kdebugdialog after you started the control panel
<gnomek> Thank you <bshah>
<bshah> np :)
<gnomek> Is it appropriate to write on Kubuntu devel emailing list if I want to ask them to update network manager to a new version?
<gnomek> I wonder if communication there it is not reserved only for developers and should not be joined by users.
<lordievader> gnomek: Better to file a bug.
<Guest81531> hey there, I was just chatting to someone about a dual-screen persistence issue with amd catalyst drivers
<Guest81531> Just letting you know I have it sorted
<regedit> hello!
<regedit> trouble setting up a dual boot Windows + Kubuntu system
<regedit> following instructions, i started by installing windows 8, left extra space during initial setup for kubuntu
<regedit> whoops got disconnected
<regedit> as i was saying:
<regedit> trouble began during kubuntu setup - it was complaining something about "...there seem to be other OSs that were installed with non-UEFI BIOS setting, but you seem to be in UEFI mode..."
<regedit> my UEFI was always enabled though :(
<regedit> so i tried boot-repair
<regedit> here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11713662/
<regedit> still does not allow booting to windows, only seems to be aware f ubuntu
<BluesKaj> regedit, perhaps disabling secure boot will help
<BluesKaj> oops too late'
<Arthur_D> hi, how would I make KCron run my script as I would run it myself? Atm it doesn't seem to store variables like it should
<Arthur_D> I set up this test script: http://pastebin.com/bVEYj0MW
<Arthur_D> running it myself in Konsole works as expected, but setting it to run every minute in KCron it prints nothing to the file
<Arthur_D> any help appreciated :)
<BluesKaj> Arthur_D,  15.04?
<BluesKaj> ok, special windows and application settings finally remembered the size set for konversation on the desktop
<[RO]Daniel> hi all, is there any way to run latest vers of itunes without virtual machine?
<BluesKaj>  [RO]Daniel here's one i found for Amarok  https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=91697
<[RO]Daniel> "How to import iTunes library to amaroK?"
<Arthur_D> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 14.04
<[RO]Daniel> :) thx but is not what i look for
<[RO]Daniel> i want especialy because of apple music, service that will be available from 30 this month
<[RO]Daniel> not for sync/playlist other things
<Arthur_D> I came a little further, but still not sure why it's not working - it does execute the script, but apparently doesn't do what it should. The script works standalone though :s
<BluesKaj> [RO]Daniel, have you looked into running itunes in Wine ?
<[RO]Daniel> yes, but it looks like it is only possible for older versions, not the latest
<jalcine> [RO]Daniel: might be out of luck until someone finds a means to do so
<[RO]Daniel> yes jalcine :(
<[RO]Daniel> after about 4 years of full linux usage i'm gonna switch back to win just for itunes?! wtf am i doing?
<[RO]Daniel> :))
<BluesKaj> or you could find a substitute
<BluesKaj> itunes was neat init's day , now there's lots of competition, and some are free
<[RO]Daniel> i don't think any substitute exists
<[RO]Daniel> i want it because of functionalities, not because i can play music on :)
<[RO]Daniel> and "i want especialy because of apple music, service that will be available from 30 this month" i've said that before here
<[RO]Daniel> so i don't think in any other app you can log in with apple id in order for that service to work, or could i?
<[RO]Daniel> :)
<BluesKaj> sorry [RO]Daniel , i have no idea
<Arthur_D> I finally figured that I had pointed to the wrong public key path *blush*
<Arthur_D> dunno why it accepted it otherwise :s
<Lildirt> Been running kubuntu-desktop for a bit and it seems KDE likes to crash after sometime. There's no particular reason why, it just kind of happens. I checked xsession-errors to find "init: startkde main process (2475) killed by TERM signal". Anyone know anything about this, possibly?
<Lildirt> Eventually after some screen flickering my monitors go to power save mode, and there's no more output. No matter when I try to use CTRL+ALT+F2 I can't get a terminal, so I have to hardreset.
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, have you checked power management in system settings to change the graphics power settings, otherwise if you are on 15.04 then KDE crashes are common since plasma/KF5 is still in development
<BluesKaj> unfortunately
<Lildirt> Nope, I'm on 14.04. I also recall disabling any "power saving" features in power management.
<BluesKaj> have you upgraded to plasma5/KF5?
<Lildirt> No, I haven't.
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, don't ,  from all reports it's worse on the 14 versions then the 15.04 kubuntu
<BluesKaj> then=than
<Lildirt> Well yeah, that'd kind of go without saying, haha.
<Lildirt> Looks nice but I'm not going to fall for it.
<Lildirt> Beyond startkde being term'd for no reason I've nothing to solve this problem with. Somewhat contemplating just installing another distro and throwing KDE on it.
<Lildirt> Seeing if it nukes itself then.
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, actually I prefer the KDE/Plasma 4 look...but my role is comitted to testing kubuntu releases before the offiical release date, so i have to deal with changes that i don't like
<BluesKaj> sometimes
<Lildirt> Well they both look nice honestly. I've preferred KDE over the rest for this reason, because it looks fancy. 5 reminds me a tad of a metro thing though, looks more minimalistic.
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, will it's flat and simple , some say simplistic, default icons etc don't do much for me
<Lildirt> Sure. Some people really like the minimalism thing though.
<Lildirt> I think it looks alright if you do it right, but honestly the minimalism that seems to have rushed in as of late makes things easier for designers more than anything lol.
<Lildirt> Haha, I like that part message.
<BluesKaj> Lildirt, he's here all the time , but seldom participates
<BluesKaj> many lurkers
<Lildirt> I'm here all the time too. I never chat though.
<Lildirt> I've over a hundred channels across different networks open though so it'd be kind of hard for me to.
<BluesKaj> general chatting is supposed to be done in kubuntu-offtpic, by participating I mean helping others if you can
<Lildirt> Well true. But I never know anything so haha.
<BluesKaj> 7 chats at once is enough for me :-)
<TBotNik> All: Noticed a couple things that was wondering if anyone has solution resources on? 1.) Google's javascript, now using HTML5 memory cache no longer allows multi-user logins, 2.) Craiglist only allows 5 minutes of operation, then shuts you down for 15-30 min, before you can work again, 3.) Ubuntu/Kubuntu 14.04 is still unstable, cannot get any of my 8 machines to be/work the same!  All help appreciated
<Lildirt> Meh. Sometimes I'll have random conversations on random channels so.
<Lildirt> Yeah I've noticed that Ubuntu isn't kind to literally anyone haha. Despite numerous installs it fails meh :c
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, your first 2 questions aren't kubuntu related, but the last one may get some attention if you tell us what your unstable install is or is not doing
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Work machine, corrupted "System Monitor" when I migrated from 12.04 to 14.04 and have found no way to recover that.  Gives XML error.  It also will not load TeamViewer, but was having that problem under 12.04 before the upgrade!
<TJ-> TBotNik: did you ever customize System Monitor? Have you tested it with a new clean user profile?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Laptop has Apache errors and will not load any site or file with "index.*".  It also will not sync at all on Dropbox!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Desktop here and Laptop both have Network Manager problems
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: None of the machines will sync MySQL
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, did you upgrade 12.04 via the package manager LTS updater and diyou upgrade the 12.04 packages before upgrading to 14.04
<BluesKaj> ?
<TJ-> TBotNik: I don't understand the 'apache error' - you mean the laptop has an instance of Apache httpd and reports an error when it received a request for any file with a name matching "index.*" ?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Did the Work machine via online all others via Live DVD.  Also noticed the recover mode on boot from the LiveDVD, which was on all previous version is no longer an option, so you only 2 options, is format a new instance of OS or destroy all your data via full disk format!  Not acceptable at all!!!!!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Cursor (Mouse) is now so totally crapped on this Desktop, that selection of any text is impossible!
<TJ-> TBotNik: The Live images are for installation, not release upgrade
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, I read your complaints and issues, but you didn't answer my question
<BluesKaj> TJ-, unles he used / and home partitions then it's possible to have decent install
<TJ-> TBotNik: To do a release upgrade locally using removable media you'd want to configure apt's sources.list to have a cdrom:// repository entry and then use do-release-upgrade
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Yes I ran apt-get install update && apt-get install upgrade before init of the 14.04 on the Work box!
<BluesKaj> or just install to / if  the machines have /home partitions
<TBotNik> TJ-: Yes that is the exact error on any site/page with "index.*" say can't redirect!  Never say that error before in 10+ years on Unix/Linux!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, a dist-upgrade should have been done as well to upgrade kernels or kernel modules
<TJ-> TBotNik: "can't redirect" tells me you've got a bug in your redirect rules in the web site config
<TJ-> TBotNik: could be an issue with the setting in Apache httpd for the DirectoryIndex
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I keep limits on files in /home/$user and keep most files on 2nd drives using symlinks, so I can keep data away for any possible partitioning on the main HD!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Most machine have only 1 user, myself, one machine has 5 users, because it's a share desktop.
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, TJ- seems to have a handle on your problem , Apache is somewhat beyond my realm
<TBotNik> TJ-: I have the 000-default.conf posted at: http://pastebin.com/Ee5hG7NJ
<TBotNik> TJ-: See if you can find the error.  There is nothing in the error logs showing the issue!
<TJ-> TBotNik: I'd need to see the entire apache config for that
<TBotNik> TJ-: It's never been altered in it's 8 year history, unless the upgrade changed it!
<TBotNik> TJ-: Want me to add that to the PB?
<TJ-> TBotNik: I'm trying to think of an easy way to collect it "-S" won't do it and apache2ctl configtest only reports syntax errors not weird config options. What error code does apache return when you request "index.html" for example?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I think that is the cmd I ran on the Work box, but not the ones here at home.  Assuming full cmd: apt-get install dist-upgrade?  Correct?
<TBotNik> TJ-: Please explain you post:  To do a release upgrade locally using removable media you'd want to configure apt's sources.list to have a cdrom:// repository entry and then use do-release-upgrade
<TBotNik> TJ-: BRB, going to get the Laptop to run "localhost" and "google.com" to give you the results!
<TJ-> TBotNik: When an install is done from a CD/DVD image it adds an entry to Apt's sources.list so it can install additional files without going out over the network. Something like "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140416.2)]/ trusty main restricted"
<TJ-> TBotNik: If that media doesn't contain a package, or the package is out of date compared to network archives, then Apt will look to those instead.
<TJ-> TBotNik: So if you have a mirror on a DVD of the packages required for upgrade and remove any network entries from sources.list it is possible to do a release upgrade entirely from a removable media.
<TBotNik> TJ-: Per BluesKaj's post I should be running th: apt-get install dist-upgrade cmd on all the boxes to fix the errors?
<TBotNik> TJ-: On the laptop google.com says: "The page isn't redirecting properly" and localhost says: "Unable to connect" but if I enter localhost/alias they all come up!
<TJ-> TBotNik: I think BluesKaj was meaning that in preparation for a release-upgrade from, for e.g., 12.04 to 14.04, the 12.04 install needs to be fully up to date with th archive packages. So "apt-get dist-upgrade" ensures that. *then* the release-upgrade is started.
<TBotNik> TJ-: Would that fix a lot of the issues with these machine by machine inconsistancies?
<TJ-> TBotNik: After the release-upgrade? It won't harm but it can't do much with regard to any inconsistencies between the original 12.04 packages and the 14.04 packages.
<TJ-> TBotNik: I don't understand your comment about the web-site. What web-site is Google reporting as "not redirecting properly"? I thought the site you referred to was running on a local, LAN-based, laptop installation.
<TBotNik> TJ-: Thinking there should be no residuals of 12.04 left but not sure so running it now.  Funny It said 0 of 0 need upgrading, then it actually did start upgrading stuff!
<TBotNik> TJ-: The redirect error comes from the googl.com site, since it's default page starts with "index."
<TBotNik> TJ-: That is what is so weird. Almost all Home Pages of any site is an "index.*" page, so can not see any home pages, but if I know a subpage they will show!
<TBotNik> TJ-: Therefore anysite.com/subpage always works, but never anysite.com
<TBotNik> BRB: Coffee run!
<TJ-> TBotNik: Are you trying to literally request a page with the name "index.*"  ?!?!
<TJ-> TBotNik: As in trying to browse to "http://www.google.com/index.*" ?
<TBotNik> TJ-: Ok so when you enter www.google.com the default page behind it is www.google.com/index.php or index.* and so there is a redirect to the actual index.* file and that is what fails.
<TBotNik> TJ-: Could be index.html, index.htm, index.do, index.php, index.php5, index.pl etc, but any "index" file error on any and every site!
<austin6598> is there any way to make the notification tray load faster on startup?
<austin6598> when i startup kubuntu, synergy says: System tray is univailable, quitting
<TJ-> TBotNik: no, the "*" means 'wildcard that matches anything'. The DirectoryIndex directive in Apache httpd specifies the names of the default pages to sever up when a user agent requests the directory name only. Any other request is processed literally according to the redirect rules
<TJ-> TBotNik: give me an example of a URL that fails for you?
<TBotNik> TJ-: I'm giving you that because it does not matter the extension, if the filename is "index" regardless of the extension it errors! that is why I used the wildcard character, so you would understand this applies to all files/pages named "index"!
<TJ-> TBotNik: That suggests your browser or local network proxy are altering the request. Give me an example of a URL that fails for you so I can compare
<TBotNik> TJ-: www.google.com
<TBotNik> TJ-: You won't see it you don't have the problem.  They will all go through on you side, but not here.  Only my laptop does this, no other machines, so is specific to just that machine!
<TJ-> TBotNik: OK, for me that returns a 302 redirect to  "Location: http://www.google.co.uk/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=Bsl9VfeXA9CKoQfW9IC4DQ"
<TJ-> TBotNik: OK, do what I did, use a telnet connection to see if the response you receive has been interfered with
<TJ-> TBotNik: here's how to do it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11715784/
<TBotNik> TJ-: On my desktop it redirects to: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl
<TJ-> TBotNik: Ahhh... it's trying to redirect you to a TLS/SSL site. What happens if you try to access that directly? here's an example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11715837/
<TBotNik> TJ-: All home (index) web pages use a redirect. This is global! That is why I know it is in the 000-default.conf file, because I copied that file from my desktop, which works to the laptop, which now has this error.  that is the only change made, before this error started occurring!
<doggy_> Hello everyone! Sorry for my bad English. Can you please help me? Ive disassembled my laptop (lenovo z370) to clean cooling system.
<TBotNik> TJ-: I've now got a couple guys on #httpd, trying to help, can you join there?
<doggy_> Then assembled it back and it working fine except wifi. What strange is that lspci command show Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI
<doggy_> But i cant find wlan device in /dev. And as you can expect i cant connect via network manager.
<doggy_> So does anyone know is it hard or soft problem? How can i determine it to be sure. Ive spend 7 hours googling, assembling and dissasembling my laptop trying, to figure out what was my mistake
<blacksoul> hey, I just installed kubuntu 15.04 and opened firefox: the context menu in firefox doesn't stay inside my display boundaries... (1) open website > move mouse near the right border > right click ...half menu is visible, other half is outside (depends on the click position)..
<blacksoul> any idea?
<BluesKaj> , doggy_, but your ethernet is ok ? Try, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> blacksoul, i just had the same problem, close and open FF
<doggy_> BluesKaj. Yes Ethernet works fine. Im using it right now. SIOCSIFFLAGS:(SIOCSIFFLAGS: Операция не позволяется из-за RF-kill) Operation is not permitted by RF-kill
<blacksoul> BluesKaj: ill try.. brb
<BluesKaj> doggy_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<blacksoul> BluesKaj: still not working..
<doggy_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<BluesKaj> doggy_, which wifi chip , sounds like you need to a wifi driver
<doggy_> black look to sys settings->screen. There may be extra monitor
<doggy_> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> doggy_, atheros is one of the best wifi chips foir linux, this surprises me
<BluesKaj> doggy_, just make sure the driver is installed , check the package manager
<vip> hi ho
<vip> is there any on screen keyboard for kde?
<vip> florence, hmm
<vip> but crashes a lot
<bjrohan> I haven't had any issues with my 14.04 installation regarding networking until about an hour ago. i had to restart my system, and when I did I can not get my wifi to turn on. Any help with this would be appreiated
<austin6598> when i run genymotion it says:
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/V95eFtV5/
<baudspark> Hi all, I have a tiny script I wrote to automatically connect to my VPN, and when I run it from a shell it works exactly as advertised, but when I add it to the list of Automatically Started Applications in Autostart, it doesn't work--whether I put it to Run on "Startup" or "Pre-KDE Startup". Here's the script: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/231970/21976143/    Can anyone give me a clue what I'm doing wrong that is causing it
<baudspark> to not work?
<baudspark> I've also tried throwing it in /etc/init.d, and in rc.local, those solutions don't work, either. There's clearly something wrong about trying to run the script outside of my user session. Just bugger if I know what.
#kubuntu 2016-06-13
<rcampos> hi, the new version kubuntu, is possible i to use the yumi for to make a usboot with kubuntu 16.04?
<user|64309> will there be a backport of kde applications 16.04 for Xenial?
<hateball> user|64309: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<user|64309> hateball: on kubuntu backports there are no kde applications for Xenial
<hateball> user|64309: ah yes, that's correct
<hateball> user|64309: more might be known in #kubuntu-devel
<konrados> mornming. somehow, someday, I changed something and now I can middle click a task bar window item to close it - now I don't want this behavior, but I can't remember where it was, does someone know?
<acheronuk> konrados: on Plasma 5 - In systemsettings, under Window Management >> Window Behaviour >> TitleBar Actions tab
<konrados> acheronuk - thank you!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hmmm..
<jubo2> bubble says "A new version of Kubuntu is available"
<jubo2> usually it just mumbles something about security upgrades being available
<jubo2> hmmm.. no upgrades found by 'sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> that was weird
<jubo2> Kubuntu16.06 ?
<rattking> what version are you on now?
<jubo2> 16.04
<rattking> that is weird then..
<BluesKaj> 16.10 is the next release, but not until Oct
<BluesKaj> jubo2,there are 2 releases /yr,  april and oct
<jubo2> I totally saw the buble reading "A new version of Kubuntu available"
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I know, I know
<jubo2> Was some weird bug
<jubo2> system thinking there a newer version
<BluesKaj> no point release til july 21
<BluesKaj> 16.04.1
<obeliksz> hello
<konrados> Morning :)
<obeliksz> Kubuntu 16.04 (graphical) installation has stuck on 90% for at least half an hour.. any suggestions?
<obeliksz> i have checked the mp3, etc. to be downloaded packages at the beginning
<konrados> I was checking my browsing history on Chrome, and I noticed "someobdy"
<konrados> errr
<konrados> again I'll try :)
<obeliksz> is there a way to check out what is going wrong there in the background, i can only see a the progress bar and "installing system 90%"
<konrados> I was checking my browsing history on Chrome on my Company PC, and I noticed "somebody" (or something) visited (according to Chrome) google.com twice on Saturday - it was impossible it was me. And it's also rather not possible that it was a human. I also checked my logs/kern.log and syslog - and yes, it looks like the PC was running (I'm 99% sure I have put it into sleep mode, besides even if I didn't what made those visits in Chrome o_O). Is there any
<konrados> other explanation than the one with a human starting my PC?
<obeliksz> not really
<obeliksz> are you signed in with that Chrome?
<obeliksz> if yes, maybe you could find some log information from Google like list of access dates
<konrados> obeliksz - thanks, yes I am signed, will do it, although I already know date & time - last Saturday, 05:58 AM.
<obeliksz> maybe someone by accident pressed your power button/moved your mouse and the sleeping browser refreshed the google page already open in the browser
<obeliksz> and then the computer because of the inactivity entered in sleep mode again
<obeliksz> probably you should be able to get logs on the desktop session start/stop times
<konrados> obeliksz - thanks again, but my computer is password protected (although my coworkers know the password). Anyway - could Chrome refresh those google.com pages without entering the password?
<obeliksz> I think it shouldnt but try it out
<obeliksz> :)
<konrados> obeliksz oh, OK, didn't think about it:)
<konrados> anyway, thanks again and have a nice day :)
<obeliksz> thanks, you too
<obeliksz> is there a way to check out what is going wrong there in the background when installing Kubuntu 16.04? I can only see the progress bar and "installing system 90%"
<D-rex> anyone having trouble viewing files on phone with kde connect and 16.04? getting invalid object path error and sometimes a cannot mount filesystem device not repsonding error
<allesz_> hi guys. I have a little usability question. how can I change the mouse icon to be visible while using konsole or terminator. I am using a black background for konsole and cant see the mouse. are ther any solutions to this?
<Smurphy> allesz_: It actually is the default on konsole. I see it.
<Smurphy> Changed nothing special.
<Smurphy> But - what you can do is go on Konsole -> Settings -> Appearance - and choose a color-scheme that works.
<allesz_> Smurphy: thanks I will give it a try
<allesz_> Smurphy: I ahd played around with the settings and I guess either I change the mouse icon set or the actual app like (terminator or konsole).
<allesz_> Smurphy: I had played around with the settings and I guess either I change the mouse icon set or the actual app like (terminator or konsole).
<Smurphy> konsole is actually pretty neat. I use it all the time.
<allesz_> Smurphy: I love terminator because of the tiling feature
<allesz_> Smurphy: and the possibility to resize the tiles with shortcuts
<Smurphy> allesz_: I use tabs in Console.
<Smurphy> Don't need tiles.
<user|36051> salut
<user|36051> j'ai un problème avec kubuntu
<Smurphy> ah, nous, en en a pas :)
<Smurphy> pose ta question, au lieu de dire que t'as un prob.
<focusdriver-wi> kubuntu 16.04 and scanner function of cannon mg5300: does that work together ?  I always get msg like "can not open scanner database .
<akaisora__> does any know why my kde apps looks like gtk?
<akaisora__> even when I change them from system settings, restarting the app will cause it to take the horrible gtk ui
<jimarvan> akaisora__: come on whisper ;)
#kubuntu 2016-06-14
<jimarvan> akaisora__: hope I helped :)
<jimarvan> Good night everyone
<ussher_> when firefox sends a notification, I get a system notification just above my task bar on the bottom right of the screen.  Is there a way to change that to the top right of the screen?
<Guest9092> Hi
<Guest9092> I dont install kubuntu. Please help
<DKjonesie> Morning, Wondering if anyone can help, im trying to get a usb to DVI adapter to work on linux. tried fedora, mint and im hoping to get answers before try Kubuntu
<DKjonesie> has anyone got this working?
<afx237> I'm installing linux on a thinkpad x60.  It's pretty old: 32bit-only core 2 duo 1.83ghz, 2gb ram, intel graphics.  Reckon kubuntu 16.04 would be slow on it?  How about RAM usage?  Trying to decide between kubuntu & xubuntu.
<hateball> afx237: you can switch between the two after install if you like, there's no need to reinstall
<hateball> afx237: on such old hardware I would use Lubuntu
<afx237> hateball: thanks.  yeah spose i might as well install packages for both and just try them.   reckon there's much difference in performance between xubuntu & lubuntu?  lubuntu is pretty basic, so if not a huge difference in performance the extra functionality might be worth it.
<nawar> hi guys
<ghaith> hi nawar
<ghaith> what's up dude?
<ghaith> f10 where did u go??????
<eeos> hi everybody! I currently have baloo indexing in .local/baloo
<eeos> I would like to use a different location because it ends up filling my /home partition
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eeos> hi everybody! I currently have baloo indexing in .local/baloo. I would like to use a different location because it ends up filling my /home partition.
<BluesKaj> eeos, it's only indexing , not duplicating or copying. the process uses up some cpu while working. but it's only temporary
<eeos> BluesKaj the index takes so much space I would like to move it somewhere else
<hateball> Weird, my index takes all of 78MB
<hateball> eeos: at any rate you should be able to "balooctl stop" and symlink the ~/.local/share/baloo somewhere else, I suppose
<hateball> And then balooctl start
<eeos> hateball: mine is 1.4 GB!!!!
<hateball> eeos: can you see what takes the space? is it the file index?
<hateball> or is it a subfolder, like email or some such
<eeos> hateball: it is the index ....
<ax> aa
<eeos> hateball: I moved it to a separate partition, and created a symlink .... let's see how it goes.
<hateball> eeos: weird that it would be that large. do you have gigs and gigs of source code it index?
<eeos> hateball: yes
<hateball> eeos: you could just exclude those folders from indexing
<eeos> hateball: but then I cannot search them ....
<eeos> hateball: I have now ecluded them
<hateball> eeos: well yes, that is the downside
<Mrokii> Hello. What do I have to do in KDE 16.04 to use an android devices' internet connection via Bluetooth? I already paired the devices via bluetooth and activated tethering on the Android phone, but I don't seem to be able to connect to the net in KDE.
<Mrokii> Found it, thanks. I needed to activate the network-connection separately.
<Smurphy> :}
<Mrokii> As usual... was looking for a solution to no avail and found it shortly after deciding to ask...
<Smurphy> Happens to me all the time.
<Smurphy> :
<Smurphy> }
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> lol...
<Mrokii> :D
<Mrokii> Anyhow, need to leave for work. Bye all.
<Smurphy> cya. My day just stopped. ..
<wxl> so it seems klipper is gone in 16.04. is it now part of the standard plasma in someway?
<wxl> in other words, what should i use for a clipboard manager?
<acheronuk> there is a clipboard plasmoid that can sit in the systemtray as klipper did
<themouse> Hello
<rpg> I'm in the middle of installing kubuntu on an existing home partition and the installer won't let me uncheck "Encrypt my home folder." -- or change any of the pw options.  Any idea why not?
<infrared> Where is the defaults or config file for the audio setup (accessible from System Settings)?
<BluesKaj> infrared:  system settings>multimedia>device preference tab
<infrared> Yes
<infrared> My question is, where is the actual file for this
<est31> I want to install kubuntu
<est31> with lvm
<est31> + encryption
<est31> but not using the whole disk
<est31> and separate / and /home partitions inside the lvm container
<est31> is that possible to do with the installer?
<BluesKaj> infrared: the best methos is to setup alsamixer, then pulseaudio/pavucontrol and mulktimedia device prefernces and hardware tab settings
<BluesKaj> est yes , use the manual option at the partitioning phase
<BluesKaj> est31: ^
<est31> BluesKaj, I only manage to create one partition inside the encrypted container
<est31> BluesKaj, any way to set up LVM?
<est31> LVM should do it, no?
<est31> Is there a more "manual" alternative installer
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> est31: ^
<est31> oh seems I'll like that
<est31> never liked the media player kubuntu had
<est31> or this akonadi thing
 * est31 is a friend of grep -rIn
<est31> thanks
<BluesKaj> well, time to go ...later
<infrared> For some reason pavucontrol sees the headphones as unplugged... This might explain why it moves to line out on reboot, if it tries to "rescue" the stream.
<est31> This startup disk creator is bugged
<est31> I start it, i do nothing
<est31> and it immediately tries to install stuff on my usb stick
<est31> thats bad!
<est31> and if I close the small dialog, the whole program shuts down
<viewer|32718> Hello everybody! I have some problems with fan speed in kubuntu 16.04, they run at maximum speed. My laptop is an Asus Zenbook Pro ux501vw skylake processor and nvidia gtx960m, any suggestion how to solve this problem?
<zeroapoc> Is anyone awake here?
<krytarik> zeroapoc: If you have a support question, I suggest asking it.
<Fritigern> A bit of a generic question, but I hope someone can point me in the right direction. I was wondering if there is a way to detect, in bash, what distro someone is using and which version.
<krytarik> Fritigern: Look into 'lsb_release'.
<Fritigern> USe case: I have a script which will assist in building a 3d party application by, amongst other things, install the depencies for them but some distros require different deps than others
<Fritigern> Oh, will do krytarik! Thanks1
#kubuntu 2016-06-15
<floown> Hello
<floown> In Dolphin, when I do a CTRL + F and enter flac to have all FLAC files in directory and subdirectory, the result display too the file that I have delete. How can I have a search in realtime?
<floown> * files
<bamboobear> hey :)
<user|73956> cant hear sound on firefox
<user|73956> when iam on youtube
<TheFocus> Afternoon all.  Any ideas why my wifi wont connect when my openvpn connection is set to autoconnect on startup (16.04)???
<TheFocus> network manager
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to install pushbullet-indicator on Kubuntu 16.04? I have added the atareo-repository which contains packages for the indicator, but when I try to install it, I get the message that "pushbullet-indicator" isn't available. And it's not visible also when I look for it with Synaptic, even though the repository is definitely added successfully.
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> On Chrome browser the font in the url bar is very small and bright. I found a similar question somewhere and the answer was that we can't change it anywhere in Chrome's settings and that this is an issue on Kubondu. In the system settings -> application appearance -> colors I changed almost everything to pure black, in ->fonts I made all fonts bigger and "bold" - nothing helped.  Do you have any idea?
<konrados> of how to do this?
<YankDownUnder> konrados, Try downloading a "theme" and then changing the colours in the theme...there's plenty of "dark" themes.
<yossarianuk> hmmm driver manager seems broken again in 16.04
<yossarianuk> just seeing 'collecting information about your system' for an infinite amount of time.
<Mrokii> Solved the pushbullet-problem, so no answer necessary.
<Mrokii> Though I have a technical question. It seems to me that indicators are a Gtk-technology, even though they're displayed in the Kubuntu-Panel. Is there a native (Qt instead Gtk) to achieve the same effect?
<hateball> yossarianuk: hasnt it been broken since release?
<konrados> YankDownUnder - thanks. Actually I don't like "dark" themes, I prefer black text on white background - but I mean *black*, not damn gray :( I have questions - you mean, that when I install a them I'll have more options? And - will I be able to turn back to my current them if it will appear a them broke more things than it made better?
<yossarianuk> hateball: no - in initial install it worked - I used it to get microcode and nvidia (after installing ubuntu-graphics ppa)
<hateball> yossarianuk: I see
<hateball> I just use ubuntu-drivers from the cli, as well as the PPA
<yossarianuk> just seen new LTS nvidia driver - 367 has been released and was going to use it to switch
<hateball> sudo apt install nvidia-367 :p
<yossarianuk> (which if any of you lucky people have a 1070/1080 you need this version..)
<hateball> 367 is still beta afaik?
<yossarianuk> yes, i'm reverting to the cli
<yossarianuk> no
<hateball> or did they promote it to stable with .28
<yossarianuk> its stable now
<hateball> I see
<YankDownUnder> konrados, Yes, mate...it's just a matter of experimentation with different themes (light or dark), then all the "bits and bobs" amongst them...and, as well, in Chrome, you can also opt to have Chrome "theme" itself - or use the "system" theme...so, as I've found, it's merely experimentation - taking the time to muck about with all the combinations.
<hateball> I've been running 367 a while, it's the only driver >352 that allows Magicka 2 to run
<yossarianuk> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  -> 367.27 - latest LTS stable release
<yossarianuk> seeing as the 1070/1080 are on sale now really its a good job its stable...
<yossarianuk> not that i'll be getting one.....
<hateball> I'll still be a pain to newcomers, unaware of having to boot with nomodeset and adding nvidia PPA to get a working GUI at all
<konrados> YankDownUnder thanks! btw I already spent a lot of time on this :( I can sit comfortably on my chair, but because of a few elements on my screen (mainly that url bar) I need to move my nose toward the screen :(
<hateball> konrados: I think there is some UI scaling switch for chromium
<Mrokii> Could it be that Chrome uses Gtk? If that's the case one would have to change the font-size specifically for Gtk-apps in system-settings. I found that this is the case for Firefox.
<YankDownUnder> konrados, Coolbeans
<hateball> Mrokii: nah, chrome uses its own toolkit
<hateball> Aurora iirc
<Mrokii> Ah, okay. Just an idea.
<konrados> Mrokii,  hateball, YankDownUnder - thanks.
<Mrokii> konrados: I guess my suggestion won't solve your Chrome-problem, unfortunately, if Chrome uses its own toolkit.
<Mrokii> Well, I just checked. Changing the font-size for Gtk-apps in system-settings seems to change only the fonts for the menubar and the bookmarks-bar in Chrome. But the url-bar is unchanged.
<yossarianuk> Mrokii: have you tried rebooting / relogin in after changes ?
<Mrokii> yossarianuk: I don't think it will make a difference as the change of the font-size is working after a restart of Chrome, but only for menus and bookmarks-bar. It would be quite weird if the url-bar would only work after a reboot or relogin.
<yossarianuk> Every time I use the Fonts DPI setting things dont look right until I restart - its worth a go anyway (its not just restarts take long now)
<Mrokii> Could be, that's the case there as well, true.
<konrados> Hello again. I'm trying to install this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KNumix+Light+-+Flat+Theme?content=165849 and the install instructions, in step #4 say: "Copy folders in Decoration directory to /home/ehsan/.kde4/share/apps/aurorae/themes/" what's "ehsan"? Should I replace it with my username (I don't have such a dir). And then, even if I replaced, it appears I don't have the .kde4 dir neither. I have simply .kde - should I replace .kde4
<konrados> with .kde?
<hateball> konrados: are you on 16.04? then you are not using kde 4
<konrados> hateball, 14.04 LTS
<hateball> konrados: ah. well yes, ~/.kde/ should be ok
<konrados> thanks hateball!
<konrados> hateball, now it appears I don't have the aurorae dir in /home/konrad/.kde/share/apps/ ? :(
<hateball> konrados: I dont have a 14.04 handy so I cant say. Is aurorae a default theme engine? otherwise it may need to be installed
<konrados> hateball - thanks!
<YankDownUnder> konrados, http://www.webupd8.org/p/ubuntu-ppas-by-webupd8.html => You can add the PPA's for any of the Numix stuff
<konrados> thank you YankDownUnder!
<YankDownUnder> konrados, Cheers, mate.
<YankDownUnder> konrados, There's also a few cool themes for KDE at: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=kde
<YankDownUnder> ...worth checking out.
<konrados> YankDownUnder I will :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> Is there an easy way of getting qt 5.6 without breaking plasma on 16.04 ?
<yossarianuk> (apart from using neon)
<acheronuk> 'getting' in what sense?
<yossarianuk> installing
<anabain> how can I add launcher icons to the main taskbar
<anabain> ?
<anabain> in 16.04
<acheronuk> https://www.qt.io/download-open-source/
<yossarianuk> i.e there is no ppa, etc ?
<acheronuk> not that wouldn't break plasma/QT 5.5.x as far as I know
<soee_> anabain: right click on an icon in taskbar and pick "Show a launcher when not running"
<acheronuk> anabain: in kicker/kickoff you can navigate to the program you want and right click to get "add to panel"
<anabain> ok, I'll try, thanks
<acheronuk> ahh. 'taskbar'. soee's suggestion then :)
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: cheers - look like from source it is then.
<anortef> hi
<anortef> for some reason my korganizer doesn't have the dav resources
<anortef> which package is needed in order to have them=
<anortef> ?
<anortef> thanks in advance :D
<rattking> anortef: I am not 100% sure but I think its the kdepim-runtime package
<user|53027> Hello all
<user|53027> Need help
<user|53027> I can't launch Kubuntu installation from disk
<user|53027> It gives me only tty console
<user|53027> When Ctrl+Alt+F7, it is stuck
<user|53027> How can I fix?
<KarleKremen> Please help!
<ashabadi> KarleKremen: hi
<KarleKremen> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi there
<ashabadi> I'm basic user I would try to ehlp you to my best knowledge
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> user 53027
<KarleKremen> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Once at the command line type
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> startx
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That shoudl fix you up
<KarleKremen> ok, will try
<KarleKremen> sorry for bad english'
<KarleKremen> I'm Deutch
<ashabadi> no issue...
<ashabadi> english is not first language of each member
<ashabadi> please tell me steps you have taken to install your Kubuntu Linux
<KarleKremen> I just burned kubuntu 16.04 x64 onto DVD with Nero and put it into my laptop
<ashabadi> did you set your default boot device to dvd rom?
<KarleKremen> Yes, of course
<KarleKremen> Disk boots and shows Kubuntu splash
<KarleKremen> Then tty1 opens and yeah
<KarleKremen> Damn
<KarleKremen> I can't log in
<KarleKremen> And so I can't run any command
<KarleKremen> I will now try again
<KarleKremen> How can I log in?
<KarleKremen> Yeah, something changed! I wish it will not be stuck
<ashabadi> great :)
<KarleKremen> Damn
<KarleKremen> Console blinks
<KarleKremen> DVD stopped
<ashabadi> I guess you have already performed SHA256 sum check right?
<KarleKremen> Damn
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> try to login in as root
<KarleKremen> It is stuck
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> no password
<ashabadi> you can also make bootable usb disk
<KarleKremen> root / no password? ok, will try
<ashabadi> if dvd is not working
<KarleKremen> I have only broken USB sticks
<KarleKremen> I often use cloud storages instead of USB drives
<KarleKremen> I will now check the digest of ISO
<KarleKremen> ISO is valid
<KarleKremen> I really don't know what to do
<KarleKremen> Can it be a trouble with my laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You'll need to get X started ( The Desktop ) otherwise you can't run the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've seen this issue myself
<KarleKremen> I know
<KarleKremen> And yes
<KarleKremen> When I open DVD boot options, I can't see "Install Kubuntu" there
<KarleKremen> Only "Start Kubuntu"
<KarleKremen> Maybe I need to fix boot command?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes the installer is a app you run from the desktop
<KarleKremen> Ok, will try again
<KarleKremen> I turned off quiet
<KarleKremen> It logs that can't exec glib-compile-schemas
<KarleKremen> That's all, no errors excludint that one
<KarleKremen> Have problems, I can't type anything to the TTY
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Try other tty
<KarleKremen> Yes, tty2 worked, but root/<no password> gives me "Login incorrect"
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> try kubuntu no password
<KarleKremen> root/root and root/0000 does not work too
<KarleKremen> Thanx, it worked!
<KarleKremen> $ startx ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> yep
<KarleKremen> YES! It worked! Great thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh YEAH!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> That's what were talking about 😃
<KarleKremen> But fuck
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh....
<KarleKremen> It writes that "All shell packages missing"
<KarleKremen> What a hell?
<KarleKremen> and "krunner" had a SIGSEGV(11)
<KarleKremen> Now I think it can be trouble with DVD disk
<KarleKremen> Can't it be?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I reckon you should grab a new ISO
<KarleKremen> No, I checked an ISO and it is valid, but I think it can be a physical trouble with DVD
<KarleKremen> Well, I found USB that seems to be good
<KarleKremen> Oh, damn it!
<KarleKremen> The DVD was in very bad condition
<KarleKremen> It's all scratched
<abhishek> hi!
<abhishek> I did `sudo apt-get purge *pulse* ; sudo apt-get purge skype; dpkg -r skype;`  Now I can't login into kde. It doesn't show the kde bootscreen. Any ideas? I can still use CLI with Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<Captain_Proton> any good how to's on changing plymouth themes in kubuntu 16.04
<abhishek> Pleas help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/787454/recovering-uninstalled-packages
<krytarik> !crosspost | abhishek: For that matter
<ubottu> abhishek: For that matter: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<abhishek> krytarik: sry
<GenZai> Hi
<clivejo> hi GenZai
<GenZai> Got a Fresh install of Kunbuntu 16.04 yesteday.
<GenZai> And I boot today, to find out it didn't save anything???
<GenZai> Really weird bug
<genii> GenZai: Settings...System Settings... Workspace.. Startup and Shutdown...Desktop Session.... on the right, change the default from "Start with empty session" to "Restore previous session" and hit Apply
<GenZai> Ah no forget about it,  I found the problem :)
<GenZai> I think I didn't reboot after the install, maybe I was on the "USB key session"
<GenZai> genii:  thanks for the tip. (I was already in the setting you recommend)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> GenZai:     was about to say something along the lines of "persistent storage", but I gather you found the issue :)
<GenZai> yep it looks like a stupid mistake :) But I guess I won't have been the first one doing it.
<bprompt> GenZai:     If you shut your door to all errors truth will be shut out.    ~~ Rabindranath Tagore (1861-1941) ~~
<GenZai> gn
#kubuntu 2016-06-16
<user|37829> Hi! I really love Kubuntu since 11 to 14,04. I love this interface. But since 15 interface was change. Can I use theme of Kubuntu 14,04 on 15 version?
<viewer|69356> Hi, there, does anyone know where the sddm put the auth directory now? it used to be /var/run/sddm/, and I used it to start x11vnc. today after a update and reboot, it's gone, and my x11vnc cannot start.
<viewer|69356> never mind, it seems sddm is not started. kubuntu changed the desktop manager?
<yossarianuk> hi - i'm unable to update today due to the google-talkplugin repo
<yossarianuk> getting E: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/pool/main/g/google-talkplugin/google-talkplugin_5.41.3.0-1_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<yossarianuk> solved my manually downloading and using dpkg.
<xrfang> hello, my newly installed kubuntu 16.04 cannot login. the symptom is, I entered CORRECT password on the sddm login screen it freezes the input (as if the password is wrong) forever. meanwhile, I use ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a console, use same username password, logged in successful. any hint is greatly appreciated!
<hateball> xrfang: and this is a fresh install you say? not an upgrade?
<xrfang> hateball: yes, fresh install
<xrfang> unfortunately upgrade install failed.
<hateball> xrfang: hmmm, check the usual suspects then. make sure you own ~/.Xauthority
<hateball> xrfang: read ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hateball> as well see if dmesg spits out anything interesting
<xrfang> ok, I am trying to setup a new user ...
<xrfang> hateball, new user logged in successful. I think I need to clean up the home directory, thanks.
<hateball> xrfang: well check the logfiles as I said
<hateball> and xauthority
<xrfang> hateball: nothing special in .xsession-errors, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log has lots of info, most looks like irrelevant.
<hateball> xrfang: and your $user:$user owns ~/.Xauthority ?
<xrfang> what's strange is that the old user's Xauthority belongs to my current NEW USER! the new user is created just a minute ago
<xrfang> I can change the ownership back to the old user and try again?
<hateball> yes
<hateball> This tends to happen if one runs GUI apps using sudo
<xrfang> hateball: it does not work, same issue. what's strange is that when in the new user's session, konsole session, i entered the old user's directory and chown for all files back to the old user, and log off
<xrfang> on log off , system notify me some file is not writeable.
<hateball> xrfang: did you chown -R olduser:olduser /home/olduser ?
<xrfang> hateball: yes
<xrfang> it is strange, now the new user also cannot login
<hateball> are they pointing to the same home dir?
<hateball> did you make a new install, keeping old home?
<xrfang> no, unless something I don't know happened, e.g. they are in fact hard links??
<xrfang> yes I kept the old /home partition
<hateball> that should be fine, if you used the same username
<xrfang> It is very strange, I have 2 user name now, one is the old: xrfang, i just created a new one like
<xrfang> (name if the user is "like")
<xrfang> I am under /home, now ALL subfolders belongs to like:like
<hateball> That's... not good
<hateball> xrfang: cat /etc/passwd and see what the entry is for "like"
<hateball> and your xrfang user
<xrfang> ok
<hateball> ideally they dont have the same uid, and the home folder path isnt messed up
<xrfang> they are 2 different entries:
<xrfang> xrfang:x:1000:1000:xrfang,,,:/home/xrfang:/bin/bash
<xrfang> like:x:1001:1001::/home/like:/bin/bash
<hateball> hmmm, that looks in order
<hateball> xrfang: you have to run chown with sudo, in case that was not clear
<xrfang> I did, but something is not consistent
<xrfang> when I try to explain to you and re-run the command, i got different result
<xrfang> let me try again
<hateball> xrfang: who owns the /home folder? This should be root
<hateball> and only each user own their individual folders
<xrfang> hateball: I just changed that back to root... don't know why it became like:like
<xrfang> who should own the folder lost+found? what's that for...?
<hateball> xrfang: that's for fsck, it should be owned by root
<xrfang> although now the file owners looks ok, but the old user still cannot login, while the new one can...
<hateball> xrfang: right, but after you try logging in and it fails, jump to tty and check ~/.xsession-errors
<xrfang> hateball: now in tty and that .xsession-errors file is 0-byte
<xrfang> on the sddm login screen, pssword input is frozen, the (movable) mouse cursor looks like a bold "X"
<hateball> Something is broken, that much is certain
<hateball> I wonder, what do permissions look like for other folders on your system?
<xrfang> ... ok
<xrfang> what "other" do you mean?
<hateball> Just so that this "like" user hasnt taken ownership of say /etc and so on
<xrfang> under /, all sub folders belong to root
<hateball> hmmm hmmm
<xrfang> and btw, the installation is very un-smooth, took me about 2-3 hours, because I tried multiple times all except the last 2 installation reported failed to install grub, hence system is not bootable... I have to try again from scratch.
<hateball> xrfang: is the disk OK?
<hateball> and the filesystem
<xrfang> the disk is ok by checking sha256 on the official site.
<hateball> I am talking about your SSD/HDD
<xrfang> filesystem...  don't know. how to check that? fsck?
<hateball> Yes, liveboot and run fsck against your various partitions
<xrfang> the target system uses SSD, which is not too old
<xrfang> ok, I can try that right now
<hateball> xrfang: is it a samsung ssd?
<hateball> hmmm, well I gotta go get some lunch but I will be back in a bit, in case you dont solve this on your own
<xrfang> according to my knowledge, our IT man only trust INTEL ssd :)
<xrfang> OK, I am also leaving in about 10-15min.   I will come back tomorrow see if we can still meet here. thanks a lot for your help!
<Guest10861> goodMorning!
<giomat> friends would you help with a little issue?
<Smurphy> just ask, don't ask if we can help.
<giomat> okay then, i'm having trouble setting up some simple scripts on startup
<giomat> specifically i'm trying to start at login a script that disable the panel shadows
<giomat> if i run it manually everything is ok, but adding it to autostart script doesn't do anything
<giomat> googling the problem i found other people having the same issue, but couldn't provide solutions
<giomat> i already checked if the script is executable
<giomat> do you know if it's a known bug? I'm running kubuntu 16.04 with backports
<giomat> other startup applications (such as yakuake) runs fine, only the scripts seem to fail
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<hateball> giomat: are the scripts chmod +x ?
<giomat> yes, just rechecked
<Smurphy> and are the script execute before or after startup ?
<Smurphy> (startup of plasma)
<giomat> on startup
<giomat> (after)
<hateball> giomat: try putting a pause in the script?
<hateball> in case the services it tries to manipulate has not yet started when it runs
<giomat> uuu i never thought about it, should i put it at the start or ath the end of it?
<giomat> it should work, the script uses a xorg function (xwminfo) and perhaps xorg has not yet been started when the script runs
<hateball> giomat: I've no idea what your script does, but the idea would be to put "sleep 10 && stuff"
<giomat> aa okay, so at the beginning
<giomat> thanks hateball, i'm trying it right now
<giomat> it works!!!
<hateball> giomat: :)
<giomat> many thanks
<hateball> could probably be done nicer if you knew what it depends on to run successfully and wait for that to initialize
<hateball> rather than a random sleep timer :p
<hateball> but uglier hacks have been made !
<giomat> ehehhe
<giomat> wasn't the old sysvinit done like this? with random sleep timers to wait for all the initializations?
<hateball> pretty much
<jubo2> Ok..
<jubo2> Ist reinstallzeit
<jubo2> Gonna do this procedure: http://byjuho.fi/en/2015/12/02/original-howto-migrate-gnulinux-to-bigger-disk-with-clean-install-and-grab-all-apt-gettable-software-settings-and-files/
<jubo2> see ya
<Tanjoodo> ok so this has been annoying me for a while. Whenever I start firefox (or Nightly in this case) where it opens the previous session containing multiple windows, the task switcher doesn't group the windows like it should http://imgur.com/8s8ISfH
<acheronuk> Tanjoodo: there will be a new taskmanager backend in plasma 5.7 that will hopefully improve things like that - https://blogs.kde.org/2016/05/31/new-plasma-task-manager-backend-faster-better-wayland
<Tanjoodo> acheronuk, that is good news
<BluesKaj> Firefox has a memory leak on flash heavy websites like the weather network, my usage creeped from 1.4GB to 5.5 in matter of 5mins
<BluesKaj> or is it adblock that's using the memory? Investigating that possibility
<acheronuk> both can eat memory
<BluesKaj> yeah, but one is taking a lot more than the other , checking now
<jubo2> y0 people.. Got a slight problem
<jubo2> After extracting the .dotdirs over this newly installed Kubuntu the KDE Wallet Service says my passkey is not correct
<jubo2> or some other problem like that
<jubo2> error number -9
<jubo2> I changed the password compared to the previous system but this shouldn't affect KDE Wallet right?
<jubo2> so any pointers on what to do about this would be much appreciated
<BluesKaj> with adblock disabled the usage switches from the  memory to the cpu it increased to between 60-70% from 30%
<hateball> BluesKaj: I switched to µBlock instead, it is way less resource hungry I find
<hateball> this is in chromium however
<hateball> jubo2: did you move from kwallet4 to kwallet5 ?
<jubo2> hateball: not sure.. I ... I.. I think I did a stupid move.. I extracted the .dotdirs over the existing ones before running 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> now upgrading 600+ packages
<jubo2> So possibly need to start over with the clean install
<jubo2> though doing it the other way around could also break stuff imo
<jubo2> Doing this like I describe here -> http://byjuho.fi/en/2015/12/02/original-howto-migrate-gnulinux-to-bigger-disk-with-clean-install-and-grab-all-apt-gettable-software-settings-and-files/
<jubo2> I like keeping the previous GNU/Linux intact so I just cycle to next disk for each clean install
<jubo2> Lenovos are really nice for juggling disks in and out
<jubo2> Oh well.. I let this apt upgrade run and reboot and see where I am
<jubo2> reboot. bbiab.
<jubo2> mmmhh.. kdewallet still not opening
<jubo2> I'll check version
<jubo2> I don't know how to check for version number
<jubo2> I think I redo the installation
<jubo2> this time I upgrade all packages to latest and only then extract the .dotdirectories
<jubo2> yep.
<jubo2> seeya
<jubo2> y0 people
<jubo2> I think (not sure) the last time around trying to install clean Kubuntu it did accept the KDEWalletService passkey once
<jubo2> anyways.. that installation is now blown into bit dust and new one is in the works
<jubo2> What does the KDE Wallet hold of value anyways besides WiFi shared secrets?
<BluesKaj> I don't use it and t's delted
<BluesKaj> deleted even
<jubo2> and where does it keep its stuff.. I mean since it is likely that the extractin of the .dotdirs will break it again I wanna get the empty one into safekeeping in case the extracted one still thinksmy passkey is wrong
<BluesKaj> dunno, it was too clunky for mr 10yrs ago so I never used it, being a home user I never saw much point
<jubo2> and do I gather right that super user has no way to log-in otherwise but via 'sudo su'..? coz it either that or I don't know my su password
<yossarianuk> jubo2: if you set a root pass you can get to root using 'su -'
<yossarianuk> jubo2: there is also su -i
<hateball> You should use sudo -i, if you must have an interactive root shell
<hateball> Otherwise the environment may not be set up correctly
<Smurphy> ack...
<jubo2> I gonna boot to the old OS and export the wallet
<jubo2> Hopefully that way I can get a working wallet with secrets intact
<hateball> jubo2: there is some migration thing, but it requires having both kwalletd4 and 5 running afaik
<hateball> I just gave up getting it working and started fresh
<hateball> It should be handled when you do-release-upgrade but that's not been the case in my experience
<jubo2> they should be the same version as both OS are Kubuntu16.04
<jubo2> ok..
<jubo2> found a workaround
<jubo2> delete the wallet one cannot access due to not knowing what the passkey is and import the encrypted old wallet into its place and it takes the old passkey happily and has all the secrets intact
<m5l> Hello, I have a problem with cpu frequency scaling. I want to set a max. cpu frequency at boot because  my notebook becomes extremly loud while surfing normal webpages (even HD video playback is more quiet) .  For that i installed sysfsutils and set "powersave" as governor and 1500000 scaling_max_freq . It is not working: cpufreq-info shows me "performance" as governor and a frequency range of 3.10ghz-3.10ghz
<m5l> I have a sandybridge i5 quadcore cpu, my driver is intel_pstate
<jimarvan> m5l: hi have you checked on ubuntu/kubuntu forums for that issue?
<jimarvan> I am really curious if anyone else has experienced it
<johns_> is there a way to force a systemd service to be run at bootup? I am trying to get a custom, well, not custom, I am just trying to run SysV cryptdisks.
<johns_> before when I added it to sysinit.target.wants, it seemed to work, but no longer.
<johns_> I want it to run after LVM volumes have loaded.
<johns_> I created a small .service file for it with dependencies on boot.mount.
<johns_> it is supposed to run after boot.mount, but boot.mount is a "virtual" service and has no file on disk for it.
<jubo2> uhh..
<jubo2> I dunno the root password for the MariaDB
<jubo2> So I need to.. purge it and reinstall clean, right?
<jubo2> The purge will lose the root password right?
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> how do I lose the root password so I can set it again upon reinstallation?
<hateball> What is using mariadb?
<hateball> jubo2: at any rate, a google gives http://superuser.com/questions/949496/cant-reset-mysql-mariadb-root-password
<jubo2> yep. sorted
<johns_> I guess what I am saying is is that cryptdisks.service does not run, and I don't know why, and there are no logs for it, and the service is enabled, but it doesn't do anything while booting, even though it runs fine after a manual start.
<johns_> i just need the service to run at boot and it won't do it. I've embedded it now between local-fs-pre and local-fs, maybe that will work.
<johns_> brb
<jubologr> whoops..
<jubologr> I installed low-latency kernel with a SDB1 hooked to the system and it included those OS in the GRUB
<jubologr> So I need to rescan the available partitions
<jubo2> yep... I can search engine that
<jubo2> but if someone happens to know from the top-of-their-head
<BluesKaj> whoops is for partying , oops is for mistakes, but most don't know that since those who dosn't know the difference are spreading the wrong lingo
<BluesKaj> don't know
<BluesKaj> just one of those things that bugs me
<RIZKAL1> what command for install sypnatics touchpad ?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-synaptiks, but it should be installed by default
<BluesKaj> oops synaptics, ....lucky he left :-)
<jubo2> there is probably a switch to just test validity of a .tar.gz without extracting the files
<jubo2> coz sometimes the .tar.gz are corrupt
<jubo2> so I redundantly extract them right after creating them just to see it works
<Croydon>  hi. im trying to install kubuntu right now, but it fails at step 2 with ubi partman exit code  141
<Croydon> can anybody help me pls
<jubo2> Croydon: sound like a broken disk but I am no expert on this
<Croydon> I have serveral partition on the same hard drive, so the drive is working fine
<BluesKaj> Croydon:  do you have any ext partitions ready for an OS?
<BluesKaj> Croydon:  if possible use manual partitoning
<Croydon> BluesKaj they are currently NFTS I suppose, but shouldnt kubuntu be able to detect them , so that I can reformat *questenmark, keyboard layout is not right*
<Croydon> I get this error aftet the preparation step, I dont see any partitions in the setup
<BluesKaj> Croydon:  so you aren't getting as far as the partitoning options page?
<Croydon> correct, it fails before
<BluesKaj> ok is this an EFI machine ?
<Croydon> yes, I have disabled secure boot
<Croydon> if this should matter
<BluesKaj> do you have a prepared ext4 partition for kubuntu?
<Croydon> BluesKaj, no, afaik it is NFTS right now *or FAT32, not absolutely sure
<Croydon> but I have a partition clean for kubuntu prepared
<BluesKaj> it's easier to use gparted to partition the space ahead of time and formatted to ext4, this might work , but I'm not familiar with the error you're receiving
<johns_> Trying to get a SysV "cryptdisks" service to run inside SystemD, and I'm trying to get it run before local-fs-pre.target, but it just won't work, I think the service is deleted by the "scheduler" as it thinks there are some conflicts of some kind.
<Croydon> BluesKaj is gparted able to successfully detected the already existing partitions, I cant afford to risk the overwriting of any of them
<user|55663> what are the min specs for latest kubuntu lts
<johns_> Croydon: every partitin tool will see all existing partitions......
<Croydon> alright, might have been a stupid question, sorry
<johns_> Croydon: It's more whether you feel safe operating on them directly, but it is a graphical tool.
<johns_> I'm sorry, I didn't know the topic at hand, didn't mean to interrupt.
<BluesKaj> Croydon:  gparted live media is very safe to use , much better than the partitioner in kubuntu/ubiquity installer, and I think if you set the ext4 partiton up, ahead of time your problrm will disappear
<user|55663> @johns_ I am not sure that fdisk can see or operate on logical volumes
<johns_> user|55663: I assumed they were talking about "real" partitions.
<BluesKaj> !specs | user|55663:
<ubottu> user|55663:: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<user|55663> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<user|55663> ok
<johns_> I am trying to create a "custom" SystemD service entry but it appears that in most cases it gets wiped from the chain of services to start.
<johns_> However, that log is not saved, so I cannot even troubleshoot it.
<johns_> If I just include it as a "wants" target it may get run, but then nothing will wait on it.
<johns_> Most people are not happy about SystemD so I do not even know where to get help.
<johns_> I mean, who feels like even know that ......
<johns_> Basically I don't know why the service is getting deleted.
<BluesKaj> johns_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Croydon> I have formated the partition to ext4, gparted is describing it as a basic data partition, flags msftdata, but I still get ubi partman fails with exit code 141, before seeing any partition options in the installer
<BluesKaj> no flags needed
<Croydon> btw, since I dont have any cds and usb devices for use available I use another small partition on the same device for the kubuntu live image and setup files, is this causing problems
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> you need to install from a separate device/drive
<Croydon> oh no
<BluesKaj> be careful nas well not to remove the hidden uefi boot and ms rescue partitions if you intend to keep windows on the machine
<BluesKaj> as
<Croydon> in fact I have an extern usb device, but a lot of files on them, is it possible to have there a live image without removing the other files
<BluesKaj> Croydon:  recommend you use legacy boot if available
<BluesKaj> the image has to be bootable like a cdrom or usb
<johns_> BluesKaj: thanks, using "systemd-analyze verify" now. The moment I add a "time" dependency to my new service, SystemD will start deleting stuff to break ordering cycles. Apparently that means I tell it to do something before a thing happens that wants my thing to happen after?
<BluesKaj> apparently you need to write a daemon for your service unles it's at stsrtup only,  johns_
<johns_> BluesKaj: it is startup only. It is just cryptdisks from SysV.
<johns_> BluesKaj: I will have to reboot to see what happens. Brb.
<genii> johns_: There is also the #systemd channel. it has around 600-700 users in there. I'm sure you could get more definitive answers
<Croydon> I have read that grup can boot directly an iso file, if i copy the kubuntu iso on my extern usb drive and use the grup from the current live partition *same device as the partition I want to install kubuntu on*, is it working then or do I have the same *same device* problem then
<Croydon> sorrz, if I ask naively, I dont have much experience yet with everything linux related and Im stuck with that problem now for a few hours already
<Croydon> or maybe I should just get a cd , burn it and do that another day...
<BluesKaj> Croydon: I've heard of this , but never used it , perhaps it will work for you , the install from grub menuentry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Installing_Ubuntu_from_a_Menuentry_Boot
<Croydon> hm, I will try something, thanks BluesKaj so far!
<johns_> BluesKaj: back. I have no clue how to do this. The moment I add any one "Before:" relationship, "systemd-analyze verify <xxx>" will output a random number of problems.
<johns_> BluesKaj: the number of problems reported is between 1-6 I think but it seems to be completely random how many issues it identifies.
<BluesKaj> johns_: perhaps the guys at #systemd can help
<allesz_> hi guys. somehow my display configuration is screwed up. When I connect a second monitor my laptop screen is turned off. this was fine for some time but now I want both the lapttop screen and a second monitor. how can I reset my display configuration>
<rattking> allesz_: those configurations are stored in ~/.local/share/kscreen/
<johns_> BluesKaj: I think I forgot to turn off "defaultdependencies"
<allesz_> rattking: is it safe to delete them?
<rattking> yeah they will be recreated when you configure the various displays.. or if you are worried you could move the files somewhere else
<allesz_> rattking: thanks a lot that solved it. yeah!
<rattking> woohoo!
<allesz_> I am starting to like kde again ;-)
<me7> is anybody else having trouble with firefox?
<me7> first it was just display boxes apeared black , now it crashing all the time on websites
<allesz_> no haven't. in evolution I get sometimes blank buttons for confirming a meeting.
<allesz_> since a couple of days
<me7> this all started i think two updates ago
<me7> black box thing was like 2 months now
<me7> the stability thing is new
<me7> same system and all
<me7> even did a clean reinstall after a boched attempt to fixc the black bock problem
<me7> some one on some forum said they solved it by installed some new fonts
<me7> did it and system would boot lol
<me7> wouldn't i meant
<allesz_> me7: sorry cant confirm here
<me7> kubuntu ltr?
<me7> i mean lts
<me7> what i'm using
<allesz_> did you try maybe a newer firefox (firefox developer edition) https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<me7> i only download what the software updater has for me to download
<allesz_> not part of the distro but pretty stable for me
<me7> can use kubuntu , not really good and installing manually things
<genii> Sounds like a video driver issue
<me7> might be , as the site that crash seem to be heavy on adds
<me7> strangely porn site can stream fine lol
<allesz_> lol
<me7> hmm using recomened driver , maybe try a different one?
<allesz_> what chipset does your card have
<me7> old nvdiia gms mobile laptop card
<allesz_> hmm nvidia is normally pretty stable. are you using the open sourcxe driver or proprietary?
<me7> let me look at driver info
<allesz_> usually you will need to install the proprietary driver yourself If I remember correctly
<me7> its a geforce 8400m card
<me7> looking for driver info
<me7> well installed some x-server app but doesn't tell what driver
<me7> ahh driver says only 340.96
<me7> vendor "The x-org Foundation"
<genii> me7: Perhaps pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C video   ( you may need to install the lshw package first )
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<me7> sudo] password for na:
<me7>   *-display
<me7>        description: VGA compatible controller
<me7>        product: G86M [GeForce 8400M GS]
<me7>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<me7>        physical id: 0
<genii> me7: Please use a pastebin, as described by the bot above. This is why I did the !pastebin in the first place :)
<genii> The bot will let you talk again shortly
<acheronuk> yes, nvidia lists 340.96 as the latest compatible driver with that GPU
<me7> k what does past been do
<me7> bin
<genii> acheronuk: I'm more interested in the line which truncated, that tells the configuration and resources
<me7> paste in there then copy again and post?
<me7> product: G86M [GeForce 8400M GS]
<me7> product: G86M [GeForce 8400M GS]
<genii> me7: A pastebin is a website to where you can put large amounts of text. Then after you do that, give us the URL to where that text is, instead of putting it into the channel
<me7> vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<me7> physical id: 0
<me7> bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<genii> me7: PLEASE USE A PASTEBIN
<genii> !pastebin | me7
<ubottu> me7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<me7> k trying
<me7> tital is
<Unit193> me7: You go to http://paste.kde.org paste the text there, hit the submit button, and it'll give you a url to paste here rather than a block of text.
<me7> https://paste.kde.org/pz5ssbblh/a5tvqh
<me7> pass is me7
<me7> sry
<genii> me7: I am making an enquiry into the driver, please be patient
<me7> np . thx for any help
<me7> used kubuntu on this old lappy for over a year without any problem
<me7> maybe i installed something wrong when i reinstalled here recently
<me7> besites site were slow as hell , fixed that with a ssd or so i thought
<me7> websites i meant
<genii> me7: I was thinking to recommend same version driver from a more updated PPA, but the author of that driver tells me there is no real difference between thatone and what you currently are using
<me7> hmm then the mystery continues
<me7> as this is just a recent problem , no text in boxes now the stability of firefox
<me7> gonna have to go back to drawing board :/
<me7> i get site are loading bout loads of video adds , but again tested free porn site and can easily stream 3 hd vids , so makes no sense
<me7> pc is old 1.4 mhz core 2 duo lol
<me7> but has worked for thus far
<me7> k ram could use an upgrade at 2 gig
<genii> me7: This only happens in the web browser, and no other applications?
<me7> yep just firefox
<me7> steam client works fine
<est31> I want to copy stuff via mtp to my mobile phone
<me7> unless i try a game i obvioulsy don't have a chance to render
<est31> I've installed the kio mtp package doesnt work though
<me7> i can play robo craft for hours without c rash or serious lock up
<me7> i can even play team fortress 2 lol
<me7> but webpages are now my nemesis
<genii> me7: Please put the URL of  about:plugins   into your browser bar, and then right-lick, Select All, then Copy ... then put the text into a pastebin like before, giving us the URL for that
<me7> ?
<genii> right-click, rather....
<me7> is that a command in console
<est31> no
<est31> in your browser
<est31> open firefox
<est31> press ctrl+l
<est31> then enter about:plugins
<est31> and enter
<me7> ok i get yea then use the past thing
<genii> me7: No. There is a place in firefox where you can manually type into the browser to go directly to, for instance www.google.com  ... in that place, put instead:  about:plugins
<Croydon> So i actually got to the point, where I am running the setup and it is running now for some time, how can I make sure that it is still doing something? the overview is not changing anymore
<genii> est31: Thanks :)
<genii> trying to eat lunch and assist at the same time...
<est31> np
<est31> genii, what was me7's problem?
<me7> https://paste.kde.org/pgzilnrbo/jocnoc
<me7> pass plugs
<genii> est31: He experiences black boxes with no content on websites with ads, not an nvidia driver issue, doesn't occur in other apps
<me7> trying to trouble shoot od things in firefox  that have been accuring lately
<est31> ah
<genii> me7: Looks like you're missing some plugins which could be causing issues... like a Java
<me7> hmm , when i reinstalled i opted for extras package
<me7> wonder what happend
<genii> me7: You should probably also install kubuntu-restricted-extras if you haven't already
<me7> where do i get this from?
<est31> I'll log out and back in again to test sth
<genii> !restricted | me7
<ubottu> me7: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> afk, food
<est31> still having problems with this mtp thing
<me7> k just used console to download and install should i reboot?
<genii> reboot not required
<genii> megm_: ^
<genii> meh, tab fail
<Croydon> does somebody know if the "contribute to kubuntu - installation will be finished soon" screen is the last one in the kubuntu installer or is it supposed to show other information after that, some kind of rotation or so, any sign of life?
<genii> est31: I have never been able to get my old Samsung S2 working with MTP and Kubuntu, so I'm not much help there, sorry...
<Croydon> I really just want to know if it is frozen or I just have to be patient
<seevee> I believe that's the last one, but I don't know for sure.
<me7> well survived the restricted formats install
<me7> but still the black box problem
<me7> hmm
<est31> genii, what were the plugins?
<genii> est31: He had only flash and openH264 plugins. No Java
<me7> just check still no java plugin
<est31> me7, maybe look what about:addons shows?
<me7> it says i don't have any addons of this type installed
<est31> you might try to move or the ~/.firefox folder
<est31> while firefox is closed
<est31> then re-open firefox
<est31> it will create a new profile
<est31> if it helps we know its some  user side thing only
<me7> i rebooted after that restricted formats install
<est31> me7, what exactly is the problem?
<est31> ads showing up where they are not supposed to show up?
<est31> or something else
<me7> same as before , firefox is unstable and i can't see info boxes
<me7> black boxes for months the stability thing just started like a month ago
<me7> we check driver and no these restricted extras
<est31> genii, unfortunately modern android cant behave like a normal usb stick anymore
<me7> so  no clue at this point
<seevee> I'm having an issue w/ telepathy/kde-talk: I can't register new accounts or get any existing account to connect.
<est31> me7, where are black boxes?
<me7> web pages PLUS firefox quick launch bars
<me7> like i go hover mouse of book mark sybol and its black too
<est31> it might be an open gl issue
<est31> I have this too
<est31> OR
<me7> we check driver , seems to be standard
<est31> maybe related to the gtk3 move
<me7> both these things happend directly after firefox updates
<me7> first the black boxes now lately stbility issue
<est31> when was that
<me7> stability sry
<est31> which firefox version first showed the issue?
<me7> over last few months
<me7> so last two release , i let the auto updated tell me when to update fire fox
<genii> me7: You whould also install the package called: icedtea-plugin
<me7> so when ever it poped up and said firefox update is when
<genii> ( to get Java)
<me7> k whats command to get that
<genii> me7: sudo apt-get icedtea-plugin
<genii> me7: sudo apt install icedtea-plugin    ...rather
<est31> me7, can you download firefox 45 from this location
<est31> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/45.0.2esr/
<est31> and test whether the issue is still there
<me7> lets try java see if that fixes it
<me7> if not new firefox last bet
<est31> and then download https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/46.0.1/
<est31> to try whether firefox 46 added it
<me7> k got it
<genii> est31: Alternately, just add the mozilla daily ppa....
<me7> how to check if installed
<genii> work, afk
<me7> well black boxes still lol
<me7> ok see iced to plug in
<me7> say ask to activate
<me7> should i set it to always activate?
<me7> eiher way black boxes still
<me7> lol now this is a mystery
<me7> hopefully all this will help with stability though
<Scunizi> I just installed 16.04 and did an fdisk -l ... There are 15 ram disks listed each 64MiB and mounted at /dev/ram(number of disk).. Is this normal?
<genii> me7: After installing the icedtea, need to restart the browser
<genii> ..and make sure it shows it now with the   about:plugins
<me7> k brb
<me7> good news it showing up under plugins
<me7> bad news black boxes still
<me7> better news solutions so far hasn't destroyed the os  :)
<genii> me7: If you want to live dangerously and see if the newest Firefox solves anything... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa   and then... sudo apt update   then... sudo apt install firefox-trunk  after this, you would see: Firefox Nightly Web Browser as an application you can run
<me7> saved your msg to a text file for later
<me7> need pc to work for rest of day :)
<allesz_> I would go with the developer edition. it is newer but not as new and unstable as nightly imho
<me7> but seems like only final solution at this point i think we've checked everything
<allesz_> you could also try out: chromium-browser, opera, vivaldi, google chrome, ... ;-) lucky we have some choices nowadays
<me7> will give it a shot , want to see if these extras i've added helps with stability first
<me7> yea i'm just kinda stubborn , used to firefox and all
<genii> me7: Another explanation might be that the ads on the website take up more bandwidth than your internet connection can handle
<genii> ( or that the ad provider's servers are slow)
<me7> now something broke it , not sue if system update or firefox , i ignored it thinking they'd catch it and fix it but , i gues not
<me7> test it again hd porn , porn works
<me7> ok i wish i was joking
<me7> i get that adds are geting shoved down our throws like nobodies bussines , but i can't see how adds would take up more system resources than 3 hd streaming in seperate windows
<me7> btw system spec are old as dirt 1.4 core 2 duo 2 gigs of ram
<me7> but has worked last year and half sinse i turned it into a kubuntu lappy
<me7> also i'm runnin git off of a ssd , so that helps
<me7> or did
<me7> i might just have to bite the bullet and turn my win7 laptop into a dual boot machine , but i like have two systems functional
<genii> I'm beginning to suspect the server from which the ads are originating from is probably just slow
<me7> what i probally aught to do though is put some adds on some hard ware trading forums and see if somebody would donate a old ass 2 gig ram module at cost of shipping
<me7> these rams are like 50 bucks if you can find em and they have to run pair on these motherboard
<me7> like ddr the orignal lol
<me7> this weekend i'll try out some different web browsers
<me7> i can deal with the blank info boxes , but stability is driving me bonkers
<me7> alright i'm off , genii and the others , thanks a ton for helping with the trouble shooting , wish i could report a fix was found , but that happens :) in the meant time i learned alot about stuff i'll keep on my to install list next time i install a linux distro
<seevee> I'm having an issue w/ telepathy/kde-talk: I can't register a new kdetalk account or get my existing google account to connect.
<shadeslayer> seevee: ive seen the gtalk issue too
<shadeslayer> I think they changed the gtalk api
<kfh> Does anyone here have a sample plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc file where they've successfully set an icon for a panel widget for a local script?
<seevee> Bummer... any idea on the KDE Talk issue?
<seevee> Also, if I remove all the accounts, the throbber will still appear over the system try icon indicating it's still trying to connect
<johns_> people how can I file a bug with Kubuntu? I just cannot find out out to do it. Launchpad is a nightmare.
<johns_> how to do it*.
<johns_> maybe I should just tell you people instead :p ;-).
<johns_> maybe I should report it against ubiquity, I don't know.
<johns_> but there is a package that seems to be borked and requires a reinstall after installation.
<akaisora__> jimarvan: hi!
<memphisto> Hi
<bprompt> allo
<jubo2> hmmm..
<jubo2> having a weird issue with my newly freshly installed Kubuntu
<jubo2> My midi controller, when connected to the fluidsynth plays sounds just fine
<jubo2> it just seems all the other sounds are gone
<jubo2> youtube plays video but no sound
<jubo2> and spotify does not play at all
<jubo2> weird, huh?
<jubo2> I was starting to be so happy with my fresh Kubuntu
<jubo2> now I'm a little bit bummered
<seevee> jubo2: make sure your audio device preferences are correctly set in KMix. Your midi controller may have taken priority from the default playback devices when activated.
<jubo2> seevee: I set the ALSA-bridge on before reboot (no effect then) but after reboot the sounds are back 100%
<seevee> jubo2: Good to hear!
<seevee> I have my own problem:
<jubo2> ok. except weird bug with the codec youtube uses..
<seevee> I'm having an issue w/ telepathy/kde-talk: I can't register a new kdetalk account or get my existing google account to connect.
<tarator> Hi there I can't move/resize the analogue clock plasma widget in Kubuntu 16.04. Anybody else got the same problem?
<tarator> Press LMB and hold did the trick...
#kubuntu 2016-06-17
<abhishek__> hi
<abhishek__>  I want to launch applications pinned on the icon manager via keyboard shortcut (Kubuntu 16.04, Kde plasma 5.6.4)
<Zren> abhishek__, Just bind them with a global shortcut?
<Keiko> Hi guys, is there any possibility to make all windows transparent in Linux Mint?  desktop enironment, so my wallpaper shows trough all of my windows, i use Cinnamon ROSA
<krytarik> Keiko: This is #kubuntu..
<Keiko> krytarik: sry
<abhishek__> Zren, how
<Zren> abhishek__, SystemSettings > Shortcuts > Edit > New > Command
<Zren> Trigger = Keybdinging, Action = command
<Aleksejs> Hello, I have a serious problem and need your help! My PC does nothing when I try to login. I can login in shell (C-A-F1), but cannot login in plasma. It just doesn't do anything. It doesn't even show info about failed login or so
<hateball> Aleksejs: Is this a new install, upgrade, etc?
<hateball> Aleksejs: What has changed since it was last working?
<Aleksejs> nothing, just installed upgrades
<Aleksejs> installation is old
<Aleksejs> when I login into shell, I see warning cannot set locale en_LV.UTF-8
<hateball> Aleksejs: Alright, let's check the usual suspects. When you login at tty1, check your user owns ~/.Xauthority
<Aleksejs> my user has 600 rights on it
<Aleksejs> I can login into plasma via guest user...
<Aleksejs> any more ideas?
<hateball> Aleksejs: alright, check "find ~/ ! -user $USER"
<hateball> Aleksejs: see if any permissions are wonky
<Aleksejs> should it work for a long time?
<Aleksejs> ok, it gave response
<hateball> well it checks for files not owned by you. usually this is bad.
<Aleksejs> it shows ~/.gnupg permission denied
<hateball> Aleksejs: well, that should be owned by your user but I don't think it would stop a logon
<Aleksejs> I forgot to mention, I have a fingerprint login/sudo, but it never actually worked on plasma login, but it always works on tty login and sudo
<Aleksejs> can it affect?
<hateball> I have no idea about fingerprint logins, but I am assuming it is just an extra pam module
<Aleksejs> ~/.gnupg is owned but root:root atm
<hateball> So you'd still be able to use username/password
<Aleksejs> how about that locale warning?
<hateball> Aleksejs: You may need to regenerate locales. I'd also sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.gnupg
<Aleksejs> it shows me lang lv_LV but it was en before
<Aleksejs> ok, I'll try to reboot now
<Aleksejs> I'm back, but it's still broken
<hateball> :/
<hateball> Aleksejs: does anything get logged to ~/.xsession-errors after you try logging in?
<Aleksejs> yes, there is a warning about locales and then gpg-agent post-stop killed, and that's all
<Aleksejs> I still see that warning each time I try to login via tty
<Aleksejs> I actually don't know why ubuntu decided to change my language to en_LV, I was always using en_US
<Aleksejs> the warning is "bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_LV.UTF-8)"  and it appears twice
<hateball> Aleksejs: do you have the en_LV local on your system?
<hateball> Aleksejs: if you run "locale", is it listed? If not, sudo locale-gen en_LV.UTF.8
<hateball> Aleksejs: just to get that out of the way... then we can see if it helps you get a GUI and let you set en_US again
<hateball> Aleksejs: also, type on locale-gen, but you get it
<Aleksejs> there's no en_LV in that list
<hateball> typo*
<hateball> gah
<Aleksejs> it doesn't appear after locale-gen
<Aleksejs> I have no idea why ubuntu decided to use that locale
<Aleksejs> can I just drop to en_US?
<hateball> Aleksejs: check what your ~/.config/plasma-localerc contains
<hateball> It should be your desired/existing locale
<hateball> Aleksejs: and what does "localectl status" return?
<Aleksejs> there's no plasma-localerc there. And localectl status returns LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and others are lv_LV.UTF-8
<hateball> hmmm.
<hateball> well it should fall back to an existing locale anyhow, but it is weird if you cant add a new one
<hateball> Aleksejs: find en_LV in /etc/locale.gen and uncomment it (if it is) then run sudo locale-gen again
<hateball> hmmm, there is no en_LV
<hateball> only lv_LV
<Aleksejs> well... there's no /etc/locale.gen
<hateball> uh...
<Aleksejs> if you mean /etc/locale.alias
<Aleksejs> then there's no en_LV line
<Aleksejs> also there's no lv_LV line :)
<hateball> Well then I do not know
<hateball> My system has gone 14.04 -> 16.04
<anton_p> try reinstall 'locales'
<Aleksejs> still no effect
<Aleksejs> I'm grepping for LC_ALL in my home folder because I have no any other idea :(
<Aleksejs> I googled how to fix that locale problem
<Aleksejs> but still cannot login
<Aleksejs> is there anything else I can check?
<Aleksejs> well.. I tried to purge and reinstall plasma, it didn't help. But I lost my settings and now KDE looks like some unity or other "friendly" shit
<Aleksejs> I guess I need another DE
<hateball> since you can log in as a different user it's hardly a DE problem
<hateball> I've run out of ideas what it can be tho
<hateball> backup data, create new user?
<Aleksejs> omg
<Aleksejs> I finally could log in
<Aleksejs> lost all configs and now KDE looks and feels like shit
<Aleksejs> I don't know if KDE developers are here but I wish you to know that I hate you very much
<Aleksejs> it's not only visual
<memphisto> :)
<makinen_> :D
<Aleksejs> VPN doesn't save settings
<Aleksejs> I can't connect to my office VPN
<Aleksejs> thanks to you guys I got an unpaid day off
<Aleksejs> also the panel is shit and cannot be configured
<memphisto> as a workaround could you create another account and configure your VPN
<memphisto> and then in free time fix the issue on the current account
<Aleksejs> It doesn't save password for VPN
<Aleksejs> it doesn't work without password
<Aleksejs> so, no
<memphisto> check the  /etc/NetworkManager/VPN
<memphisto> there should be passwords for network manager if you use it
<Aleksejs> there's nothing about my connection
<Aleksejs> probably this info is stored elsewhere
<memphisto> where you using network manager or something else to connect to vpn
<memphisto> kvpnc
<Aleksejs> also, auto hide "feature" for panel cannot be turned off and it annoys very much :)
<memphisto> or something else
<Aleksejs> I usually connect either via nmcli or just by clicking on VPN in network menu
<memphisto> so its Network manager
<memphisto> configuration should be there
<acheronuk> a recall a few perhaps related VPN bugs in networkmanager/qt
<memphisto> here should be your connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<memphisto> could you check
<acheronuk> LP: 1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569674
<Aleksejs> also once I enter panel settings I can't quit, and panel becomes unusable
<Aleksejs> memphisto: there's no password
<hateball> Aleksejs: Plasma 5.5 is very buggy, you could try using kubuntu backports
<hateball> altho it is a PPA and not supported etc...
 * hateball uses it on all his machines
<Aleksejs> hateball: funny thing is that I haven't installed 5.5
<Aleksejs> all worked good till this morning
<hateball> Aleksejs: So you are not on 16.04?
<Aleksejs> hateball: not yet
<Aleksejs> ok, I could add a VPN on my windows PC :D
<Aleksejs> atm windows is better than KDE :D
<Aleksejs> is it possible to roll back plasma version?
<hateball> Aleksejs: So what version are you on? 14.04 ?
<hateball> That would explain you not having config files in ~/.config, in 14.04 most of that stuff is in ~/.kde
<hateball> The locale configs etc
<Aleksejs> hateball: yes, 14.04
<Aleksejs> more bugs with network manager: I add a wifi password, then I logout/login, and wifi password is lost
<Aleksejs> do-release-upgrade shows that no new releases found
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | Aleksejs
<ubottu> Aleksejs: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Aleksejs> also all my bluetooth devices doesn't work etc. I need to roll back
<memphisto1> Aleksejs, when go to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections youll see your connections and VPN connections too.
<memphisto1> do the cat of your VPN connection
<memphisto1> and there is a section
<memphisto1> [vpn-secrets]
<memphisto1> there you'll find you password
<Aleksejs> there's no vpn-secrets
<memphisto1> can you please share the ll /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Aleksejs> there is a file with my VPN, there are all settings (domain, login etc), but no password. I added [vpn-secrets] and one more line: password=mypassword, didn't help
<memphisto1> [vpn-secrets]IPSec secret=XXXXXXXXXauth password=XXXXXXXXX
<memphisto1> those sections depend of type of the VPN connection
<Aleksejs> I think the problem is with permissions
<memphisto1> it should be root:root
<Aleksejs> I noticed one thing: connection to VPN via nmcli doesn't work without sudo anymore but it worked before. It shows a permission error. Probably, network manager also doesn't have permissions to edit those files
<Aleksejs> no, it's not
<Aleksejs> I created a new VPN connection with some random settings, I made sure I choose to store a password, and then I checked a new file - no password line, no vpn-secrets section
<Aleksejs> It must be a bug with network manager
<memphisto1> that's to many bugs on your PC
<Aleksejs> there were none till this morning "update"
<Aleksejs> that's why I want to rollback but I don't think it's possible
<acheronuk> what updates installed?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> hey
<Aleksejs> Hi, it's me again. I ran apt-get upgrade and then apt-get install plasma-desktop, and all my problems magically disappeared, except one
<Aleksejs> My bluetooth headphones are visible in BT manager but I cannot choose them as playback device in audio settings
<hateball> Aleksejs: This is still on 14.04?
<Aleksejs> yes
<Aleksejs> in device preference settings my headphones are inactive and I can't make them as playback device
<BluesKaj> Aleksejs:  check alsamixer and make sure they aren't muted
<hazamonzo> Hey gents. Anyone have any issues with kubuntu being a bit sluggish. Im thinking it *could* be graphics driver related
<hateball> hazamonzo: Describe your problem in detail
<Aleksejs> BluesKaj: it's not even there
<BluesKaj> oh sorry that's true about 14.04
<BluesKaj> check your line ctl then Aleksejs
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo:  there's a problem with FF and adblock using a lot of resources, just discovered that yesterday on Xenial
<BluesKaj> I dumped adblock, it was the culprit
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Interesting. Im using AD with Chrome
<hateball> yes well, is your system "sluggish" even when not running Chrome?
<BluesKaj> I'm willing to put up with a few ads for the sake of memory and cpu headroom
<hazamonzo> hateball: Its a case of switching windows, , expanding windows ect
<hateball> Also µBlock is very resource friendly
<hazamonzo> Also i will get little freezes when switching windows that can last a couple of seconds
<hateball> hazamonzo: you can toggle desktop effects with alt+shift+f12 to see if that is the issue
<hateball> hazamonzo: what manner of GPU/driver do you have? "lspci -k", look for the VGA stuff
<BluesKaj> I'd use cherome except that the addressbar fonts are too small to read on a large monitor/tv
<hazamonzo> hateball: Looks like switching off desktop effects has already had an improvement on UI's in Chrome
<hazamonzo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<hazamonzo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106GLM [Quadro K2100M] (rev a1)
<hazamonzo> Im worried about messing ith the default graphics driver for this laptop after the pain I had on a previous installation of Kubuntu and issues with the "card switching"?
<BluesKaj> oh a hybrid gpu system
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Oh yes.... :)
<hazamonzo> Im surprised you forgot with all the issues I've had with this laptop in the past and asked for help in here! :D
<hateball> hazamonzo: have you tried the driver from PPA?
<hateball> to enable nvidia card
<hazamonzo> hateball: On a previous installation I have but not this one
<hateball> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367", reboot, go into nvidia-settings and pick desired card. if everything goes as expected :p
<hazamonzo> I was just happy that the UI loaded
<hateball> but hybrid GPU is unfun stuff, so one cannot be too sure
<hazamonzo> hateball: Risky!. I like it!
<hateball> hazamonzo: if it fails, you can just purge nvidia-367
<hazamonzo> hateball: I'll take a look after I finish working tonight. Can't destroy my machine today with my deadlines :)
<hateball> hazamonzo: Good luck :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , best not to fool with a system that works
<hazamonzo> hateball: Haha thanks!
<hazamonzo> But the desktop effects thing has certainly helped a lot already!
<hazamonzo> Thank you
<hazamonzo> Although I do miss wobbly windows from my old desktop days.... :)
<hateball> well it just means you're using the intel card which is too weak to handle it
<hateball> and since you have an nvidia card in there it would be good to get it working
<hateball> that said, I have an even older intel gpu in this machine, and there's no problems using desktop effects that I can tell
<hateball> oh well !
 * Smurphy has to say that in general, the Intel Chipset GPU is way better for Desktop work-stuff than the NVidia.
<Smurphy> I tend to disable all the Fast graphic controllers (Ati and NVidia if I have a hybrid system).
<Smurphy> And if I can do that in the BIOS/EFI - in there.
<BluesKaj> some prefer the higher graphics mode be it nvidia or amd, despite the short battery life
<Smurphy> higher graphics mode ? For what ?
<Smurphy> When playing a game, I can understand it.
<Smurphy> But for everything else, it's just a waste of energy.
<BluesKaj> well I made sure there no hybrid graphics in the laptop I bought a few yrs ago, just for the reason they are a pita on linux
<Smurphy> Same here.
<L0cutus> hello
<BluesKaj> hi L0cutus
<L0cutus> mmm unable to install (from USB) latest kubuntu :-/
<zamazan4ik> what is problem?
<zamazan4ik> and, i'm sorry, but i have one stupid question
<zamazan4ik> i use Konversation as IRC client
<zamazan4ik> and what does it mean red text?
<L0cutus> "Plasma closed unexpectedly"
<Dragnslcr> zamazan4ik- red text where? In a channel tab?
<L0cutus> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxWihqBNY_N3RFMwQXJjSnNWVDA
<zamazan4ik> Dragnslcr. You wrote to me, and i see your message in red color)
<BluesKaj> zamazan4ik:  it's highlighted in red to get your attention ;-)
<zamazan4ik> ok, Can i fast insert nickname of any user(your nickname, for example)?
<zamazan4ik> BluesKaj, or i should type manual every nickname?
<BluesKaj> zamazan4ik:  type the first 3 letters of ausers nick then the auto-completion with the tab key
<BluesKaj> 3  letters or so
<BluesKaj> zamazan4ik:  for example I just typed za and hit the tab key and autocomplete took over and finished typing your nick
<sick_rimmit> Hi Friends
<sick_rimmit> It's Kubuntu Party 4 in 30 minutes
<sick_rimmit> Everyone is welcome, checkout the website kubuntu.org for details
<fuze> kubuntu 16.04 kde 5.5.5 and plasma crashes every 10 minutes https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FdbNgR1M/plasmashell-20160614-231603.kcrash.txt
<bprompt> dunno on kde 5.5.5, but mine is 4.14.16
#kubuntu 2016-06-18
<nightdevil> Hi
<akaisora> nightdevil: hi!
<user|98424> hey guys
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ankiwi> lordievader: Good morning
<lordievader> Hey ankiwi
<ankiwi> what timezone are you? It's 2am here xD
<lordievader> UTC+2
<sujit25> hii
<lordievader> Hey sujit25
<sujit25> do u contribute to kde ?
<lordievader> Err... I've done Kubuntu iso testing in the past.
<lordievader> I'd rather have it that you keep it in channel...
<sujit25> i am intermediate qt programmer
<sujit25> want to contribute in kubuntu.dont know where to start
<lordievader> Ask around in #kubuntu-devel, but do note that it is weekend. Communication might be slow.
<eeos> Hi everybody I am having sme troubles with an encryted home directory
<eeos> the swap has been aencrypted as well, aapparently, but whenever I boot it asks for the passhrase to unencrypt the swap
<eeos> also, when I install using muon the whole system gets stuck because waiting for passphrase .... but it does not ask!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zenesc> Help on installing Kubuntu By Usb Drive?
<zenesc> It says Searching for Boot Record from RMD-FDD..OK
<zenesc> With a sound of something is wrong!
<lordievader> zenesc: How did you make the live-usb?
<lordievader> zenesc: How did you make the live-usb?
<BluesKaj> he left , lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: And came back ;)
<zenesc> With startup disk
<lordievader> zenesc: Hmm, I usually use unetbootin with good results.
<lordievader> Is the usb stick formatted as a fat32?
<BluesKaj> heh, unetbootin fails half the time here
<zenesc> I think problem is pc, I did install sevral machine, but this one is resisting
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  how old is the pc?
<zenesc> Shame I cannot send a pic of sreen
<lordievader> zenesc: Does it have a floppy drive?
<zenesc> Yes
<lordievader> Is it able to boot from usb?
<BluesKaj> zenesc:  look in your BIOS to see if it has USB boot options
<zenesc> It recognize the disk and I allowed Device Legacy Support
<lordievader> But can it boot from it?
<zenesc> exactly
<lordievader> Is that a yes or a no?
<zenesc> It says "Searching for Boot Record from RMD-FDD..OK"
<lordievader> That is not what I am asking.
<lordievader> Can your motherboard boot from a usb device.
<lordievader> ?
<zenesc> No only cd dvd
<lordievader> So why do you try to boot from usb?
<lordievader> Make a live-cd/dvd.
<zenesc> I guess, It recognize the key but if not on doest give the option
<zenesc> Never did from cd and don't have.And I always did from usb. I understand from what you are saying Cd only option
<BluesKaj> burn a live cd witrh the iso file and install kubuntu with that, usb will not work
<lordievader> zenesc: Well, you are telling me the pc isn't able to boot from usb... so I don't follow why you try.
<zenesc> Many thanks. I will
<zenesc> Because it recognized the key when in usb
<leumas> Any one having challenge with lanching Steam on Kubuntu 16.04?
<leumas> Output when I run steam on the terminal https://paste.kde.org/puztfg96w
<cers_> Hi, I'm trying to update my kubuntu 15.10 to whatever is the latest, but running do-release-upgrade I get this error https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8878034
<cers_> any ideas what could be the problem?
<BluesKaj> cers_:  update and upgrade your existing 15.10 packages first then sudo do-release-upgrade
<madmax> mmm
<user|53232> Hi, I do have a  KDE and Ubuntu system. Where  can find the apt source to install muon?
<user|53232> I also downloaded the source. But there is not configure file nor any readme :(
<user|53232> Ups, i see: Muon is dead?
<vahe> hi all
<vahe> why the need for fbaloo_file_extractor ?
<vahe> the fan isn't switched off
<vahe> 50%cpu
<vahe> baloo_file_extractor?
<vahe> what does for system?
<vahe> and plasmashell --shut-up https://lut.im/7AkTlcKdOy/jvn0vBOoGP7LzChO.png
<marahin> Hello. I've struggled with pairing a Microsoft mouse with my Kubuntu notebook, and finally - failed. However during the setup, I had installed multiple, many bluetooth managers and stuff, that corrupted kubuntu's default manager (at least it seems so). Now I have blueman, which works just fine, however how it looks disgusting. My question is: what is the default Kubuntu's Bluetooth Manager / applet (often shown in tray)?
<marahin> aaaand actually I got my answer. It's bluedevil. However, now: how can I make bluedevil to be shown in system tray (on a panel)?
<fuze> how can I install this, there is no download link? https://launchpad.net/pushbullet-indicator
<fuze> im on kubuntu 16.04
<est31> how can I find out which package provides a specific plasma applet?
<est31> or widget
<user|61042> Hi there.
<user|61042> Is anyone active?
<fuze> plasma keeps crashing every 10 minutes https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nxVMvzM0/
<Intime> buenas noches
<anabain> I'm having video issues after upgrading to 16.04.
<anabain> System won't refresh properly. This is my video card:
<anabain> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<anabain> Any hints?
<memphisto> @anabain you should check this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<anabain> memphisto, it seems I have this installed: libdrm-radeon1:amd64, xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<anabain> should it be working fine, or do I need to do some tweaking?
<memphisto> well on the page it says if you upgraded to 16.04 you should remove the fglr driver and del the xorg.conf
<memphisto> so start with that
<anabain> memphisto, fglrx has been automatically removed, as the info you gave says
<memphisto> so you have drivers working but facing issue with refresh
<anabain> and /etc/X11/ does not have xorg.conf in it any more
<anabain> memphisto, yes, it seems so
<memphisto> can you describe refreshing issue. seen somewhere all everywhere, sometimes, all the time
<anabain> memphisto, all the time, switching to other windows is a pain, you see the former window or at least a large part of it
<anabain> resizing also works awfully
<memphisto> did sudo X -configure help?
<anabain> let's see
<anabain> memphisto, I get some errors. This command has to be entered with X disabled?
<memphisto> yes
<memphisto> try running in terminal telinit 3
<memphisto> or telinit 1
<memphisto> so you will be in single user mode (teleinit 1)
<memphisto> and then reconfigure the X
<anabain> do you mean ctrl+alt+f1? I 'm not sure I understand you right now?
<memphisto> well no.
<memphisto> you would be still running X on other tty
<anabain> I'll have to restart the system and enter these modes you said?
<memphisto> just run sudo telinit 1 in terminal
<anabain> ok
<memphisto> and you'll see what happens
<movnota> Question about .deb packages - why would one remove unrelated programs?
<movnota> I just installed Prey (laptop tracking software) and it seems to have removed GIMP (the image editor).
<movnota> Not sure if there might be some reason for this I'm missing, but I'm quite confused.
<memphisto> @movnota: i guess space, and it could bring potential and unnecessary security issues
<memphisto> Oh
<memphisto> sorry i didn't read it
<memphisto> thats strange, that it removed gimp
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> movnota:    how did it "remove gimp"?
<movnota> When I opened the .deb package in package installer, it said a number of additional packages would be installed - when I clicked the details list, it listed a whole bunch of additional things to install, but also a long list of things to uninstall, including gimp.
<movnota> I thought I must have been misunderstanding something. I was stupid, and ran it - and sure enough GIMP is gone, and I think there are a few less programs in my system and utilities list too, but I'm not sure what.
<bprompt> movnota:   possibly a library or dependency it comes with, is either newer or older than an existing one already installed in the system, and installing the package will  replace that, however, the one installed in the system, is needed/used by other package(s), and removing the installed one, may result in hosing that/those package(s)
<memphisto> apt-cache showpkg Prey.deb will show you dependencies
<bprompt> I've seen it happen with newer libraries mostly, but I've seen it happen with older ones too
<movnota> Hm, ok, thanks.
<movnota> One other question - should a .deb package ever remove and reinstall sudo?
<anabain> memphisto, it seems X -configure did not help.
<anabain> there was an error: "device not found" or something like that.
<anabain> I'll try your suggestion, thanks
<memphisto> ok. hope it will help
<memphisto> @movnota: even though sudo is again just another app, i doubt that it should be removed as its the only means you have to administer your ubuntu system. upgraded it, yes
<memphisto> ii  sudo                                          1.8.9p5-1ubuntu1.2          amd64                       Provide limited super user privileges to specific u
<movnota> ok, thanks
<Skullz> Hey, any software for Windows so I can verify the ISOs I'm downloading? I've been getting errno 5 messages on multiple HDDs and SSDs and with different distros
<memphisto> no problem
<Skullz> I've been using the latest Rufus too
<Skullz> And I've been using different USB sticks too
<memphisto> @Skullz: try http://www.winmd5.com/
<Skullz> I don't see support for SHA256 though, and you only have that for the checksum
<memphisto> then try this https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/889768
<memphisto> sorry
<memphisto> not 256
<memphisto> http://bhoover.com/how-to-verify-checksum-windows/
<anabain> memphisto, no luck, the same as  before
<anabain> should I check some desktop effects configuration?
<memphisto> maybe , but first
<memphisto> what does dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon' say
<memphisto> and you've reistalled mesa
<memphisto> right?
<Skullz> Okay, so maybe it
<Skullz> just rufus giving me issues
<Skullz> thanks memphisto
<memphisto> np
<Skullz> gonna use an older version of rufus and see if I can complete the install
<Skullz> since multiple computers can't finish it
<anabain> memphisto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17505120/
<anabain> yes, mesa is reinstalled, as you suggested, memphisto
<bprompt> Skullz:   hmmm are you trying to burn the iso to an usb stick?
<Skullz> yea, never had a problem until today
<memphisto> Skullz: try something other to build usb booting images
<bprompt> Skullz:    well.hmmm what hmm iso are you getting?  16.04?
<Skullz> Yea
<memphisto> anabain could you please also share the lsmod
<Skullz> But Linux Mint had also failed too on an older computer
<anabain> btw, memphisto, maybe I should be thinking about getting another video card: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<bprompt> Skullz:     so hmmm how big is it?
<anabain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17505283/
<Skullz> If this install fails after using Rufus 2.6, then I'll try another burner
<Skullz> bprompt you mean the ISO or the drive?
<bprompt> Skullz:   the downloaded iso? how long did it take to get it anyway?
<Skullz> Torrented was like less than ten minutes for a GB and a half roughly
<memphisto> anabain: yes, thats really bad. but there has to be a way to fix this , its just that i don't know any
<Skullz> Direct download was about the same
<bprompt> hmm ok.. chances are, the iso is fine then
<Skullz> My SSD is good too, since I fsck'd it
<Skullz> Now the older HDD with XP on it, I'm not sure
<Skullz> Luckily I can just get rid of it since I had a spare laptop from a relative
<bprompt> Skullz:   nevermind rufus, can't say it's bad, I've heard good of it though,   but for the iso, you don't even need to format the stick, just for windows use something like win32disk imager -> https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/   <--- so it will raw write the iso to the stick, and that's all, when done, just boot with it
<memphisto> anabain: those cmds should of worked. could you reboot your pc? i mean we purged flgrx, reinstalled mesa and reconfigured x
<anabain> memphisto, anyway, thank you very much for your help
<memphisto> i didn't help... :(
<anabain> yes, that was made and I rebooted the machine
<memphisto> could you boot into the lilve mode from ubuntu 16.04 iso and then check the graphisc from there
<Skullz> I opened up a tab for it, so if this install fails I'll try that, seeing as the ISO came out clean, my SSD is good and I'm checking the USB stick now
<Skullz> thanks
<anabain> memphisto, I'll try, but what should I be looking for?
<memphisto> first if it works it's not hw issue. then same things we checked
<bprompt> Skullz:   16.04 iso is just 1.4gbs, and for a 10mins download the chances of it getting any connection issues, is very unlikely
<Skullz> So with some luck, I can install this and get back to work
<Skullz> I really miss Kubuntu's Plasma desktop
<bprompt> Skullz:     w32disk imager, does "raw writes", so it grabs the blobs and writes it byte by byte, no fuss, no muss, and the iso already comes with the geometries needed
<Skullz> Okay
<memphisto> @anabain: well you can try with this link http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<memphisto> beta drivers for ubuntu
<memphisto> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
#kubuntu 2016-06-19
<fuze> plasma keeps crashing every 10 minutes https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nxVMvzM0/
<user|30494> Boa Noite não consigo acessar a internet
<fuze> what is the latest version of qt for kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> fuze: kubuntu currently uses QT 5.5.1
<DarinMiller> fuze: The developers are working on QT 5.6.1 for 16.10 as it is needed for Plasma 5.7 and beyond. But it's not ready yet.
<fuze> DarinMiller: i being told by #plasma that plasma keeps crashing every 10 minutes because i need to update qt https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nxVMvzM0/
<DarinMiller> fuze: Are you running 16.04?
<fuze> yes
<fuze> DarinMiller: also isnt 5.7 the latest version, why work with 5.6.1?
<DarinMiller> fuze: Yes, 5.7 is the latest QT version.  Since Kubuntu is a mix of debian and Canonical, the  Kubuntu devs are somewhat resticted by their default packages which are QT 5.5.
<DarinMiller> Some of the more experienced developers have moved on to other projects which has drained some of the packaging resources.
<fuze> DarinMiller: do you know how long it will be until 16.10 is released
<DarinMiller> :) 16 stand for the year, 10 stands for the month. So near the end of October will be the release date.
<fuze> are all linux versions dated like that?
<DarinMiller> fuze: Have you enable backports ppa?  It has more current versions of plasma and framework (5.6.4 and 5.22 respectively).
<DarinMiller> both of those may reduce the crashing frequency.
<fuze> DarinMiller:  im not sure what that is but all my ppa for ubuntu say xenial
<DarinMiller> fuze: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DarinMiller> fuze: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<fuze> DarinMiller: what is the backport repo?
<DarinMiller> When the Kubuntu developer are adding new packages for the next release of Kubuntu, the often put compatible new packages in a "backports" ppa to make it easy for people on older releases to install updated packages.
<DarinMiller> Reference: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<fuze> DarinMiller: ok awesome. are you a developer?
<fuze> for kubuntu
<DarinMiller> fuze: I wish.  I watch the #kubuntu-devel channel often to try to learn the process. But most developers are on Euro schedules.  So by the time I am home from work, they are headed off to bed.  Hopefully one of these days I can start assisting.
<fuze> oh i see, well i hope you can assist too :)
<DarinMiller> fuze: currently, I try to test new packages to ensure they install/run without issue so I am familiar with the process flow but not with the detail required to create my on PPA or troubleshoot packages the do not automatically build.
<ahoneybun> thanks DarinMiller
<ahoneybun> fuze: Ubuntu uses that dating scheme
<fuze> ahoneybun: that seems scary for an apparently dwindling dev team to have deadlines like that
<ahoneybun> yes it does limit somethings we can do for KDE projects
<ahoneybun> Qt being one of them
<aethersis> hello, do you have problems with plasma crashing in 16.04 too?
<andreas__> hi
<ZENESC> trying to burn Kubuntu image on dvd with K3b
<ZENESC> Burned media
<ZENESC> -----------------------
<ZENESC> DVD-R Sequential
<ZENESC> Devices
<ZENESC> -----------------------
<ZENESC> TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D SC04 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, R
<zenesc> Trying today burn Kubuntu on dvd. Need help
<zenesc> K3b says error while writing
<zenesc> I tried with another burner, same error
<zenesc> Xfburn same error
<zenesc> I changed speed, from auto to 12x,same error
<yangxj> hello
<zenesc> Doing another download of Kubuntu 16 04 just in case, But convince former file is correct
<memphisto> hi, why dont you boot from usb_
<madmouser1> zenesc: try a different media brand or speed
<acheronuk> the iso should be ok. agree with trying a different dvd brand. depends on the burner, but some just don't work well with some hardware
<wyoung> nice, I am not baned from this ubuntu channel
<wyoung> any ops want to unban me from #ubuntu-ops so we can talk about this like adults?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Driminicus> heya
<Driminicus> one of my users isn't showing up in the user manager
<Driminicus> since it is on the login screen it's mostly fine
<Driminicus> but I'd like to change the avatar
<BluesKaj> Driminicus:  system settings>account details>user manager>choose your username , then your username image, image from file , then path to avatar file or picture file ...whatever suits your fancy
<Driminicus> thanks
<Driminicus> but the problem is that one of the users doesn't show up there
<Driminicus> which makes it hard to choose the username
<BluesKaj> Driminicus:  does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79565/add-user-to-existing-group
<BluesKaj> the audio thing is just an example the proper commands are further down the page
<Driminicus> thanks, but now I would need to figure out which group to add the 'missing' user to, for it to show up in usermanager.
<Driminicus> I have three user, all three show up in the login manager
<Driminicus> but only two of them show up in the usermanager
<Driminicus> I've compared the groups all users are a member of
<Driminicus> 2 of those users (one who does show up in usermanager and one who doesnt) are members of all the same groups
<BluesKaj> Driminicus: it could be a permissions problem , one user not having the same priveleges as another, but I'm just speculating
<Driminicus> right, I see
<Driminicus> I'll look into it
<Driminicus> but I probably should try logging in as the user missing from usermanager
<Driminicus> to see if it does show up then
<Driminicus> if it doesn't I'll be back after loggin in as the other user ;-)
<Driminicus> thanks for your thoughts!
<BluesKaj> np
<Driminicus> ok, so as it turns out
<Driminicus> if I login as the 'missing' user
<Driminicus> it does show up in the usermanager
<Driminicus> I think it might be related to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336994
<ubottu> KDE bug 336994 in kcontrol module "User Manager does not show one particular user in the list unless I login as that user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Driminicus> so I have a workaround
<Driminicus> just thought I would report back, and thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> Driminicus:  glad to hear you at least have a workaround, i wasn't aware of the bug , thanks for the info
<Driminicus> no problem, we're all in this together ;-)
<BluesKaj> yup, we sure are :-)
<BluesKaj> ok I have to check my Yakkety install , biab
<vivi> ola
#kubuntu 2017-06-12
<[Relic]> If I am on 14.04 is there any valid way to create a 17.04 usb boot drive?  So far startup disk creator and unetbootin have failed miserably.
<systemovich> [Relic]: You can also use dd.
<[Relic]> any clear instuctions page on that way of doing it?
<systemovich> [Relic]: See this question and answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<[Relic]> Thanks  :)
<systemovich> pleasure
<[Relic]> wouldn't happen to know if you can do a session in each monitor in 17.04 with a nvidia card, do you?
<systemovich> no, I only have one monitor.
<[Relic]> ok, I know it hadn't worked well since 14.10
<valorie> DarinMiller: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<valorie> voila!
<[Relic]> hate things that don't indicate progress
<valorie> feedback is always nice!
<DarinMiller> thanks valorie, quite handy
<[Relic]> Wonder how long this takes, but 1 core is still doing 100% so I am thinking it is still working
<[Relic]> That one seems bad too, squash(sp?) file errors and then errors out, and the sum checks out so not sure what to do now
<[Relic]> guess I don't get to test 17.04, seems to crap out for some reason, setting cpu 2 <IRQ> bunch of error traceback stuff </IRQ>
<valorie> weird
<acheronuk> very
<__a_> ?
<__a_> somebody
<__a_> speak?
<hateball> !ask | __a_
<ubottu> __a_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<__a_> ok
<__a_> en que se encuetran trabajando? what do in this channel?
<__a_> hola TomTom
<__a_> ready
<[Relic]> How do I track down what is broken with 17.04 usb drive install if it keeps erroring out
<hateball> [Relic]: At which point does it error?
<[Relic]> something like   "cpu 2  <IRQ> bunch of error stuff </IRQ>
<hateball> [Relic]: on startup you have the option of checking the install media for errors
<hateball> [Relic]: Have you done that?
<[Relic]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1671360   <- was thinking it might be this; didn't check the media, but it seemed to be loading everything since I removed "quiet" so I could see if it locked up on each time I tried
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671360 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "System doesn't boot properly on Gigabyte AM4 motherboards (AMD Ryzen)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<[Relic]> that was all I could find with a gigabyte board listed, but not sure if that was it
<[Relic]> is there a way to check the media in a session?
<hateball> not that I know of
<[Relic]> off to test it
<IrcsomeBot> Bafio66 was added by: Bafio66
<IrcsomeBot> <Bafio66> goodmorning, Network manager does not keep the connection. I have a Huawei HG8346M router. … Removing NM and installing wicd the connection stays active. Have you already had this problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Bafio66> This also happens on other distro. Is the router the problem?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<[Relic]> whee!  off to see if I can get 17.04 to boot using a different usb drive
<[Relic]> welp 17.04 doesn't like my computer or want to cooperate with me at all
<foca_> Hey guys...Could anyone tell me if teamviewer use wine to run in ubuntu ?
<gsilvapt> foca_, there's a deb package in the official website, why use wine? https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<[Relic]> First jump drive seems corrupted, but tries to work, second jump drive seems fine but only brings up grub.  Not sure what to do next to see if I can get 17.04 usb drive working
<StephenFrey> Hi, i need some help on modifying the Live default session with remastering
<StephenFrey> i am using cubic to chroot into the iso and packing it with all the software i need
<StephenFrey> now the question is: how do i modify the default session environment
<[Relic]> that didn't work either not sure how to fix this, run out of usb drives too
#kubuntu 2017-06-13
<[Relic]> that didn't work either, when the usb for 17.04 is started in uefi mode it goes to grub, when started in legacy mode nothing
<[Relic]> any ideas on how to fix the disk or whatever is needed to make the usb drive bootable properly?
<valorie> [Relic]: what do you mean started in uefi/legacy "mode"?
<valorie> you turned off uefi in your bios before restarting?
<[Relic]> tried that too, didn't work, tried uefi only that didn't work
<valorie> have you ever had a linux system running on this box?
<[Relic]> first stick was erroring out so I got another usb stick this one goes to grub
<valorie> not a live session?
<valorie> that is so bizarre
<[Relic]> nope grub 2 and no other access
<valorie> I've never heard of that in over 15 years of using linux
<valorie> are you sure that the USB is even booting?
<valorie> sounds to me like your computer is just booting as usual and ignoring the USB
<[Relic]> can plug it in and access the whole thing used DD to write the iso to it, can still call it up just by plugging it into a usb port
<valorie> I understand
<valorie> but you have sometimes to reset the boot order
<valorie> so that it will boot from USB rather than the hard drive
<[Relic]> been there done that it loads to grub2 command line thinigie I am unfamiliar with
<valorie> we no longer have an ISO that boots to the commandline
<valorie> I think lubuntu still does, but we (Kubuntu) do not
<[Relic]> this boots to grub2
<valorie> so it's booting to your computer
<valorie> not the USB
<valorie> because there is no grub installed on your USB
<[Relic]> it is booting from the usb drive, it if booted from the computer 14.04 and it's not set on quiet so I know when this comes up
<valorie> what are the selections offered from this grub?
<[Relic]> it *isn't* the normal grub select screen for Ubuntu, memtest, (pick your linux kernel version),  all it says is some long winded grub2 line and "grub>" commandline to do things like reboot, exit search.file, etc
<[Relic]> it is text and I can't screen shot it since the main system doesn't come up
<[Relic]> back in a few gonna test this again
<[Relic]> that didn't work either
<[Relic]> trying another usb stick now, it came up as "GNU Grub version 2.02!beta3-4ubuntu2"  Minimal BASHlike editing supported on the last one
<[Relic]> thinking of packing it in on this one, no luck third usb stick either just get the gnu grub to come up
<IrcsomeBot> Bafio66 was removed by: Bafio66
<tmbr> hi
<tmbr_> hi
<tmbr_> is anyone able to help me with an audio problem?
<tmbr_> hello?
<ribbley> maybe, describe ur problem first
<tmbr_> well... audio was working fine earlier today then after a reboot it stopped
<tmbr_> the pc might have crashed, but im not sure
<tmbr_> it doesnt seem to recognize the sound card now
<ribbley> does a soundcard appear in e.g. alsamixer?
<tmbr_> from my reading kubuntu uses pulse now? alsa doesnt seem to want to run
<PinskyPR> Jews make up 44% of the 1% yet are 1% of the population. #SMASHJEWISHPRIVILEGE
<tmbr_> woooooow
<PinskyPR> and you just know some kike scum bag is going to kick me for that. =P
<tmbr_> ribbley i am new to linux and what i find online seems outdates and/or contradictory. sorry
<tmbr_> outdated*
<hateball> tmbr_: run "pulseaudio -k" to restart audio
<tmbr_> thanks hateball
<tmbr_> should it have reported anything?
<hateball> Nope
<tmbr_> no change in the settings dialog
<hateball> tmbr_: Did you have a kernel update? That could have caused a regression
<hateball> tmbr_: What audio chipset? Use lspci or lshw to find out
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tmbr_> honestly i am so new to linux i havent a clue
<tmbr_> lspci says intel 6 series c200
<tmbr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24847406/
<tmbr_> im guessing some file got corrupted
<tmbr_> but i dont know enough to know what or how to fix it
<tmbr_> any ideas on what might be wrong?
<Smeitor> How I can  install the python 3.5  and modules
<tmbr_> google turned up this smeitor https://askubuntu.com/questions/798123/how-do-i-install-python-3-5-2
<tmbr_> specifically this...
<tmbr_> sudo apt-get update
<tmbr_> sudo apt-get install python3
<tmbr_> i hope that helps
<hateball> tmbr_: well lets start with "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> tmbr_: to make sure you're fully updated
<tmbr_> ok well its late so im going to bed. thanks for the attempts at help all. i might be back tomorrow if i cant figure this out.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<remi_> Hi !
<lordievader> Hey remi_
<EvilRoey> hey g'morning lordievader
<EvilRoey> I mean good afternoon
<EvilRoey> you're in the Netherlands, right?
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey
<lordievader> Yes, I am.
<EvilRoey> cool cool
<EvilRoey> lordievader: you're a student?
<EvilRoey> How old are you, out of curiosity?
<lordievader> I'm doing okay, how are you?
<EvilRoey> (I'm 36)
<EvilRoey> lordievader: I'm feeling fantastic!!
<lordievader> EvilRoey: I still am, couple of months left.
<EvilRoey> thinking about my gardening
<EvilRoey> lordievader: aye cool :)
<EvilRoey> lordievader: whatcha studying?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Shall we move to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<EvilRoey> sure
<micdel> Hi there
<micdel> Since yesterday I can't open systemsettings5. It displays an error message: "System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display". Already tried restarting and reinstalling/updating. Still having this issue. Also have ask Google. Didn't help. Some ideas what to look for or what to try next?
<micdel> asked*
<micdel> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04.2
<genii> Did you do something previously like run a graphical app with sudo just before this began?
<micdel> Can't remember that I did something I haven't done before.
<micdel> I did an update yesterday, but I'm not sure if it has occured afterwards or already before
<genii> micdel: I would suggest to make sure all the files in your home directory all belong to you. So something like: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername then logout to sddm/lightdm then back in again and see if you can start systemsettings after that
<micdel> Ah, thank you! I deleted .cache and it was recreated owned by root. No need for logout, changing the owner already fixed it. Thanks for support!
<genii> micdel: Glad to assist
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I get dolphin to show me file-size view?
<EvilRoey> which plugin provides this?
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ^
<himcesjf> EvilRoey: Correct me, are you talking about 'Details view mode'?
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: whichever mode it is that shows you boxes representing how much space things take up
<himcesjf> Boxes, is it the default options in Dolphin or employed through plugins?
<himcesjf> If you are talking about 'Details view mode', you can access it from toolbar - fifth option from left in the toolbar in default settings of dolphin. (If your toolbar is hidden, you can unhide it from menu bar. If your menu bar is hidden, you can unhide it using keyboard shortcut 'Ctrl+M')
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: ah
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: I tried details view; it is not what Imeant
<himcesjf> Oh
<EvilRoey> this is the view where you can see the relative sizes of directories
<EvilRoey> it shows you boxes of varying widths and heights
<EvilRoey> letting you easily find what is taking up space
<[Relic]> One step closer to getting a working 17.04 usb drive, yay!
<himcesjf> !info filelight
<ubottu> filelight (source: filelight): show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 236 kB, installed size 521 kB
<himcesjf> EvilRoey: That^ ?
<himcesjf> Well, you said part of Dolphin.
 * himcesjf looks
<[Relic]> now I just need to figure out how to format a working usb drive to W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<[Relic]> ok, gparted can';t do it
<genii> [Relic]: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX ( where X is the actual drive), use t to change type to c , then use w to write the changes and exit. Then sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/SDX
<genii> sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdX#   rather, where X is the drive and # is the partition number
<Oimat> Hi, on Ubuntu 16.04, after a reboot, my touchpad doesn't work anymore. I saw that this is related to my fn key not beeing recognized anymore too. Any idea how to reactivate it ? Thanks :D
<[Relic]> that didn't even work, not sure why I can't get it to take c instead of b, (this is k14.04)
<[Relic]> got it now, needed to get rid of the number
<[Relic]> One more dd and lets see if it works finally
<fuze> will plasma upgrade itself through the kubuntu repositories or do i have to do it manually?
<[Relic]> somehow it didn't get marked as bootable
<mparillo> fuze: At some point, you will need to enable Kubuntu-backports, as they are not enabled by default. Here is an example news item: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-now-available-for-zesty-zapus-17-04/
<fuze> i thought the backports PPAs were for experimental software?
<mparillo> The kubunut-backports are for updates that are not delivered through normal ubuntu updates. Generally KDE Plasma, Apps, and Frameworks.
<fuze> mparillo: if i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade could it get it from there?
<[Relic]> so is there any way in 14.04 to create a W95 FAT32 (LBA) (mode letter 'c') usb disk with the ability to boot? or switch one that isn't bootable to be bootable; start up disk creator, gparted and commandline (I have found or been told) have failed so far
<genii> Get a FreeDOS bootable image and dd it to a stick
<fuze> will backport packages eventually show up on the main repository?
#kubuntu 2017-06-14
<iamempty> hey guys
<mparillo> fuze: No, the Kubuntu Backports will never show in the main repository for an old release. Your uptions are (1) Keep your existing release and apply Kubuntu Backports; (2) Upgrade in place to a new release (3) Backup your data, fresh install, restore your data
<kubunted> is it a conspiracy? WHy is linux getting worse and worse?
<[Relic]> cause they aren't microsoft so they can't claim that all those problems are extra features  :)
<kubunted> [Relic]: it's done without claiming
<[Relic]> this sucks, done with 17.04 I think, finally got another usb to boot and it craps out the same way as the other one did
<kubunted> 17.04 no good? i was about to try
<[Relic]> not sure what it is
<[Relic]> going nuts trying to figure out what the problem is
<[Relic]> the iso md5checksum shows good but when it boots it says it has bad files, not sure if there is something I should change in grub that might make a difference, I know I have a very up to date nvidia card (1050 ti) so I expected a little bit of a problem, but still can't get it to work yet
<lordievader> Good morning
<juke_> Hello! I'm new to Kubuntu and Linux and i got some questions. Can anybody help me please?
<lordievader> !ask | juke_
<ubottu> juke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suici> i can
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<aiena> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi aiena
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: yes thank you
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: and Dolphin had this functionality available as a plugin
<lylil> 0.0
<lylil> 0.0
<himcesjf> EvilRoey: Yes, I vaguely remember that
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: aye, and the kpart in Dolphin shows it with boxes instead of a radial pie chart
<lylil> 0.0
<lylil> 0.0
<iamempty> time
<Myman> iamempty: The time is now Wed Jun 14 17:28:14 EEST 2017
<iamempty> damn
<iamempty> what is this room abotu?
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: http://feinstaub.github.io/blog/kde/2016/01/29/view-disk-usage-via-dolphin.html  <-- this makes it a little more usable
<himcesjf> EvilRoey: There you go
<EvilRoey> himcesjf: thank you very much :)
<[Relic]> How do I figure out what is broken in grub or the iso that keeps causing me not to be able to use the 17.04 usb
<[Relic]> live from usb
<[Relic]> it also effected 16.04 which I know I tried on this computer before, but again goes to this weird grub menu when I try to boot
<[Relic]> the only thing that has changed in my computer since the last time I tried 16.04 was the video card, but that doesn't seem like it should trigger no boot and the grub menu instead
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  grub menu or grub rescue?
<[Relic]> and the 2 versions of 17.04 that I made into usb sticks and actually try start but then kernel panic error out
<[Relic]> then read like 25 errors even though I downloaded the iso 2x and installed on 2 different usb drives
<[Relic]> comes up to GNU Gurb version 2.02!beta3-4ubuntu2  Minimal BASHlike editing supported
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  which app did you use to install the images to the usb stick ?
<[Relic]> dd
<[Relic]> tried unetbootin that didn't work well
<BluesKaj> dd can be tricky if you don't have clean partition target, but disk creator works well too
<[Relic]> I thought maybe the first usb was bad with the 25 errors, but then I made the 2nd one with 2 <4G partitions and it still errors out the same way
<[Relic]> I am on 14.04 right now
<BluesKaj> did you check the md5sums of the images?
<[Relic]> yep
<[Relic]> start up disk creator doesn't even see the drive for some reason , niether does unetbootin
<[Relic]> and yet  if I open files with dolphin it is all there and fdisk -l will show it too
<[Relic]> trying to find where the multi core cpu can be turned off to see if that fixes it
<BluesKaj> formatted the usbs to fat32
<BluesKaj> ?
<[Relic]> yep fat32 LBA mode c, they boot and start loading but crap out after a while says squashfs files are error/bad
<BluesKaj>  never used lba with fat32, unless that's default and i didn't notice
<[Relic]> that was the one that was booting up so I just used it for the second one
<BluesKaj> don't think any special block modes are necessary
<BluesKaj> formatting jsut clear the usb of data , dd doesn't care what the file system is afaik
<[Relic]> no clue, but that would be the standard win mode since large size HDs came out
<BluesKaj> then it's probly default unless you chose it as an option or some such
<[Relic]> programs seem to format things in b fat32 not lba
<BluesKaj> what was your dd command ?
<[Relic]> will be back in a few minutes I am going to try adding a few items to the boot to see if that get better results
<[Relic]> was -> sudo dd bs=4M if=kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<BluesKaj> try,  sudo dd  if=kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M,  no need for sdc1 afaik
<BluesKaj> or add ,sync after bs=4M
<BluesKaj> amyway, stuff to do for a while bb in a couple hrs
<[Relic]> that didn't work keeps crapping out on the sqaushfs files and the multiple cpu cores
<BluesKaj>  multiple cpu cores, you must be kidding
<skomorokh> Got a new laptop for the first time in 7 years. Want to install Kubuntu. Installed Windows first because I imagine it'd mess up Linux, but I don't see a way to set up an encrypted install from the Kubuntu installer without nuking my existing partitions?
<skomorokh> Does that option exist someplace or do I still need to do luks+dmcrypt/lvm manually in a terminal off to the side and somehow coax it to using that to install?
<skomorokh> I vaguely remember some text mode debianish installer I could boot into aeons ago when I last did this but seemingly that is no longer an option either?
<skomorokh> Anyone happen to know of a good guide to the most convenient way to accomplish this on 17.04?
<BluesKaj> skomorokh,  did you try using manual partitioning instead of guided or auto
<skomorokh> BluesKaj: Yup. But it only has options for setting things as boot, root, swap, etc. Not for setting it to encypted lvm.
<skomorokh> Found this article that for one person, on Ubuntu, last year, it wasn't possible and had to be done manually: https://www.summet.com/blog/2016/11/26/installing-an-encrypted-partition-with-lvm-dual-boot-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<skomorokh> So starts to seem likely that it's still the case, this year, for Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> skomorokh,  afraid that may be the case
<skomorokh> Hm. Even without any tooling it would have been useful if the installer had a quick note about that near where it has the manual set up option "NB. encrypted lvm while retaining the whole disk is only possible if you arrange that yourself in the terminal"
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, since I can't log it it craps out on CPU 2 or 4 every time with an IRQ error message and a kernel panic stop
<[Relic]> Originally I thought it was something about the MB but since I know I put 16.04 and upgraded to 16.10 on this computer to try it and that 16.04 usb disk I just made doesn't boot but goes into the GNU Grub version... message I am not sure what to look at anymore
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  do you have 16.10 ?
<BluesKaj> or are you saying the upgrade to 16.10 won't boot after installing via do-release-upgrade
<[Relic]> don't have 16.10
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  do you have secure and qick/fast boot enabled in the uefi/bios?
<BluesKaj> quick/fast
<[Relic]> not sure I even have that option
<[Relic]> 16.04.1
<[Relic]> 5 copies of that and one 16.04
<[Relic]> I am begining to beleive it is a major "new vid card" problem
<[Relic]> not sure how to get the grub to force whatever mode the bois/cmos/boot is using for the system that seems to work onto it till it gets loaded
<skomorokh> is there a shortcut to doing all the proc sys etc. bind mounts you need before chrooting when wanting to regenerate grub / initramfs on a system from a livecd?
<weboh> I am having trouble using Tor. Is this intentional?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @weboh, doubt it. I've never had a problem
#kubuntu 2017-06-15
<user|10141> Any guides on how to setup Kubuntu 17 with OSX on USB flashdrive? I got Etcher app for usb.
<jp82191> Hey all, i have a question. I
<jp82191> Is it safe to run kubuntu as a daily driver OS?
<jp82191> i don't really do much, just light word processing, some music and videos here and there. and pulling videos off my gopro
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|74222> hi lads
<user|74222> Im running Kubuntu 17 and cant update , says "can not obtain lock" whaa..
<user|74222> what should I do. its 32bit kubuntu
<lordievader> There is probably an update running in the background.
<eks> Good morning, I am using Ubuntu, should I prefer Kubuntu?
<user|74222> 120 updates, nothing has changed for 2 hour, so what could be updating in the background
<user|74222> I can browse , access internet,
<lordievader> user|74222: Could you pastebin the output of 'ps aux|grep "dpkg\|apt"?
<lordievader> eks: Depends on you.
<user|74222> i have no idea how
<user|74222> is that a terminal command?
<lordievader> Yes
<user|74222> I did, Im gona have to switch to linux for chat. sec.
<user|74222> pastebin.com/MfxTNy12
<lordievader> user|74222: You can kill that process and do the update again.
<leobg-newbie> Everytime I boot my Kubuntu 17.04 laptop right after I log on I see a pop-up message that "akonadi_control closed unexpectedly". When I then click on the "Restart Application" button KMail and KOrganizer are working fine again. There is a message at the bottom of the pop-up window (Executable: akonadi_control PID: 1534 Signal: Aborted (6) Time: 15/06/2017 09:01:20). What possible cause could there be?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<blablubla> i killed plasma update , but still same problem "can not obtain lock" so I cant update the system.
<lordievader> blablubla: That usually means apt or dpkg is still running in the background.
<acheronuk> blablubla: what is the output of 'sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock' ?
<blablubla> Says "you don't ahve permission to kill the process...there was a problem running as root...Error 8 DBus Backend error: service start org.kde.ksysguard.proccesslisthelper failed: cannont launch daemon
<lordievader> blablubla: Kill the process with root (sudo kill ..) then run the update process again.
<blablubla> I killed update-apt xapi PID  , same problem, can not unlock.
<blablubla> update
<hateball> !fixapt | blablubla
<ubottu> blablubla: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blablubla> this workd, tyvm
<blablubla> worked
<[Relic]> is it possible that a very new vid card would in fact screw something up in an iso so bad that it would corrupt the sqaushfs files, (like indexing too high a number and throwing the whole thing off whack)?
<lordievader> That sound very unlikely, if even possible.
<[Relic]> something fundmentally flawed with 14.04 that would break every dd iso to usb?
<[Relic]> since I reinstalled 14.04 after getting the 1050ti card, the only thing I changed was the cpu cooler and yet every attempt to get a working 17.04 from a properly md5 checksumed iso has failed
<BluesKaj> [Relic], maybe if you quoted the actual errors ratrher than just describing what you think is wrong would help
<[Relic]> kernel panic and stops the system
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/jNr4rxS.jpg
<[Relic]> the cpu pid changes from boot to boot but that is still the result of it
<BluesKaj> don't see any kernel panic
<[Relic]> RIP:0010:panic+0x1ed/0x22d  5thy line up, not good with camera vs monitor and since I don't have a way to log or get info that I can find when it is in text mode not sure what else to do
<[Relic]> does the <IRQ> bunch of stuff like that </IRQ>, then panic, do exit, sys exit
<BluesKaj> [Relic], yesterday you said you were going ad some extras to the usb, what did you mean by that?
<BluesKaj> going to add
<haido> cinnamon is better :o
<[Relic]> no clue I have tried 3 usb sticks and so far I have tried fat 32 and fat 32 LBA to make sure the cmos was getting it properly even tried a smaller partition same results
<BluesKaj> haido, this kubuntu support , do you have a question? , if not please refrain from unsolicited unecessary comments
<haido> BluesKaj: ok ok testing kubuntu here \o
<blablablu> how to reinstall from USB? my bios doesn't have boot from USB.  Im running Kubuntu 17 right now.
<blablablu> I used plop on windiws but , no more windows now, its running Linux..
<BluesKaj> blablablu, use plop to install linux as well
<BluesKaj> from usb
<blablablu> didnt realize plop has linux version..
<blablablu> need to install lubuntu. my machine too slow for kubuntu. unusable
<blablablu> going to try plop
<BluesKaj> plop isn't linux afaik it's just a bootloader
<blablablu> yea, i knew. ty
<BluesKaj> right
<blablablu> my bios has no usb boot so im forced to use plop
<BluesKaj> yes, I'm trhe same , but I cn still use a a cd or dvd on my old pc
<BluesKaj> can
<blablablu> on windiws you just run .bot , no need to burn on cd. not sure onlinux.
<BluesKaj> I run kubuntu with no problem on this 2008 vintage pc
<blablablu> mine is 1.6ghz celeron 2gb ram
<blablablu> 2005
<BluesKaj> expanded to 6Gig Ram helps and an entry level Feforce210 nvidia gpu helps too
<BluesKaj> geforce
<BluesKaj> double your RAM and you'll be fine
<BluesKaj> just don't run too manty apps at one time
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, I am thinking it is the kernel with the ryzen board irq problems is in 17.04 iso, going to try 16.04.1 next since 14.04.3 loads just fine
<Guest23823> here?
<tsimonq2> o/
#kubuntu 2017-06-16
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> reverse scrolling stopped working today. What happened?
<CountryfiedLinux> For some reason reverse scrolling stopped working today. Any suggestions?
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm using Kubuntu. Is it a Wayland issue perhaps?
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: easy enough to test by logging out and choosing an X session :)
<CountryfiedLinux> hateball, in the login settings?
<CountryfiedLinux> brb
<CountryfiedLinux> It's fixed all of a sudden. :O
<hateball> Heh. Computers.
<CountryfiedLinux> I tried rebooting before and it didn't fix it.
<CountryfiedLinux> But this time I just logged out and back in and voila!
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: next time you could try just reloading plasma also
<hateball> CountryfiedLinux: "kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell"
<hateball> because if it is like the case of my panels going missing, there *will* be a next time :p
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> I was just about to install Zorin OS 12 Lite beta. :P
<CountryfiedLinux> BTW I have no idea why the official 12 and 12 lite released so far apart. Is the Zorin crew dying out or something?
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm a huge Zorin fan so that big gap does concern me.
<Guest78588> ao cambada de viado
<Guest78588> boa noitche
<necro> Do any of you guys still use KDE 4?
<acheronuk> people still use Trusty 14.04 which is mostly KDE4 and plasma 4
<acheronuk> KDE4 stuff is now unsupported by KDE, so I think most have moved on though
<acheronuk> debian (and to a degree ubuntu) are now aiming to get rid of as much KDE4 off new releases as possible. hopefully to go altogether
<necro> isnt trusty unsupported now tho?
<necro> its lts support ended this april.
<IrcsomeBot> Oggy Sin was added by: Oggy Sin
<IrcsomeBot> <Oggy Sin> Hello, Im looking for some professional assistence, question is about url protocols handling
<IrcsomeBot> <Oggy Sin> can anyone help me please?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Oggy Sin> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can I not change the titlebar color in with kwin 5.9.5 ?
<KDESupporter> Hello! Please my current Dolphin File Manager version is (16.12.3) while the latest stable version of Dolphin is (17.04.1). How to update to the latest version? (I'm running Kubuntu 17.04 with Kubuntu Backports enabled).
<hateball> KDESupporter: check in #kubuntu-devel if/when it's planned I guess
<KDESupporter> hateball: Thank you for pointing that out. Apart from that, do you know how to show the image dimensions information (width x height) in the Dolphin's tool tip window or the information sidebar? It is used to appear on my system during the old releases of Kubuntu but I stopped seeing those meta data since Kubuntu 16.10. Googling that out did not he
<KDESupporter> lp me at all.
<hateball> KDESupporter: I am on 16.04.3
<hateball> dolphinwise
<hateball> and the information sidepanel shows it there
<hateball> got 17.04 at home tho, I can try looking there later
<KDESupporter> hateball: Thanks, I posted this question a long time ago at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/881428/dolphin-is-not-showing-the-image-dimensions-metadata-when-previewing-images-on-k
<Dragnslcr> KDESupporter- do you have the sidebar visible? Are you just getting basic file info?
<KDESupporter> Dragnslcr: Yes, I am getting the basic file info - please check this recent screenshot: https://pasteboard.co/f662LTOw.png
<Dragnslcr> KDESupporter- right-click in the sidebar and go to Configure
<KDESupporter> Dragnslcr: I have tried that already 4 months ago. Everything is active as shown in this picture - https://pasteboard.co/f8lzbWPj.png
<Dragnslcr> KDESupporter- if I have a PNG or JPG selected, then the Configure dialog has options for Height, Width, etc.
<KDESupporter> Dragnslcr: This issue is not happening to all users of Kubuntu it seems which is why debugging it was - and still - a very hard task.
<KDESupporter> note that I don't play with my system settings at all. I mean, as a web developer, I have nothing to do inside the system settings of Linux. I leave everything to defaults and simply keep everything up to date.
<KDESupporter> I used to see those information back when I had Kubuntu 16.04, starting from 16.10 and onwards they simply vanished. I am currently running 17.04 with the backports enabled.
<Dragnslcr> KDESupporter- if those options aren't showing up for you, I'm not sure what else to suggest
<Dragnslcr> You may need to set them separately for each file type, so be sure to select a JPG and change the options, then select a PNG, etc.
<KDESupporter> Dragnslcr: Thank you for your attempt to help at least. 84+ views on AskUbuntu with no answers - The idea is being able to check the image sizes quickly without opening an image viewer. After 6+ months of having this bug, I started getting used to open an image editor to check the size every time.
<KDESupporter> *The dimensions i mean
<Dragnslcr> I have the same version of Dolphin as you, and it's working correctly for me
<KDESupporter> 4 months ago when i checked this issue, they told me that it is not a Dolphin issue. Some of the metadata that dolphin reads are missing from my system from some reason. I don't know the origin of the bug but the users who attempted to open a bug report on Kubuntu were not successful in maintaining it as the bug is not universal it seems.
<Dragnslcr> If you select a JPG image, right-click the sidebar, and select Configure, what do you see for options?
<KDESupporter> That's what I see >> https://pasteboard.co/f8lzbWPj.png
<KDESupporter> obviously, I am missing some metadata. This is happening to all images of all types across all folders. Not just one image or a certain file type.
<KDESupporter> This guy had the same issue since April 2015 - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?t=67931
<Dragnslcr> KDESupporter- just to sanity check, open a terminal and run:  apt list --installed "*png*"
<KDESupporter> I have tried again the same solution that I tried 4 months ago and it seems to be working now. I am not very sure which action solved it but mostly probably it is: "balooctl disable".
<KDESupporter> previously though, disabling the baloo did not help even after a restart. I am not sure how or why it worked now but it is all good :)
<KDESupporter> Thanks Dragnslcr for your help!
<Dragnslcr> That's really weird
<Dragnslcr> Glad you got it fixed though!
<KDESupporter> Yeah, I am glad too! Believe it or not, the recursive search feature was also not working in the past which is working now. I guess though after several updates, it was natural to expect a patch for that as well. All good now, my perfect Kubuntu <3
<KDESupporter> I would like to try KDE Neon as well in the near future. Has any tried KDE Neon? How does it differ from Kubuntu with the backports PPA?
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've ever had Baloo enabled, so I never would have thought that it would be causing the problem
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used Neon, but I think the only significant difference is that it always has the latest versions of KDE software
<Dragnslcr> Even the Kubuntu backports might take a little extra time for the packages to be built
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, , KDESupporter, depending on your HW neon can be ok or not so good, my experience with it on this old amd pc with nvidia entry level geforce 210 gpu wasn't anything special
<BluesKaj> didn't feel like bleeding edge due to my old hardware I think
<KDESupporter> BluesKaj: Thank you for your feedback. For people with modern hardware (2017), do you think it would worth the try?
<KDESupporter> I mean, little bit of delay in packaging between Kubuntu + Backports and Neon does not seem like a major reason for switching over.
<BluesKaj> KDESupporter,  why not, but use dual boot with you existing stable kubuntu, if it doesn't work out no harm done
<BluesKaj> you-your
<BluesKaj> don't think a VM would be easy to configure, but I could be wrong
<mparillo> I agree to try out both. If you have brand-new HW, the latest Kubuntu release will have a newer kernel, while Neon is built atop a Ubuntu LTS kernel.
<KDESupporter> Latest KDE Software + Latest Kernel + Debian Based (Rolling Release) Distro : would be a very interesting combo. Nothing like that exists though as far as i know.
<BluesKaj> dunno how good the livecd/liveusb  would be vs a proper install
<mparillo> KDESupporter: I use a rolling distro (Manjaro, which is basically Arch for newbies) also, but I think rolling is not for most people. Basically every big update is accompanied by a forum post, and if you want to go years without trouble, you need to read the post (and skim the replies). Whereas a Kubuntu LTS will basically work for years, though some of the packages might get a bit stale.
<KDESupporter> mparillo: it all depends on what you're doing I guess. Different users have different needs. I tend to favour rolling releases with daily updates and latest kernel compared to stability. If you usually get modern hardware every year, it would make sense to have a bleeding edge - unstable - distro as well that would support such your new hardware. I
<KDESupporter> t also depends on your line of work. As a web developer like me, I don't use any local apps except for few dev applications and a web browser.
<xog> hello
<chirzel> hello
<[Relic]> neon is a little better get a mouse cursor but a blank black screen
<mparillo> Blank black screen in a VM?
<[Relic]> blank screen with mouse cursor on boot; think my vid card is too new and need to figure out that nomodeset thing
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  have you used the vt/tty, alt +F1-F6 ?
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  if you can get to a vyt/tty, login, sudo nano /etc/default/grub, place nomodeset in the grub line replacing "quiet splash" . Keep the quotes,. then ctl+o, enter, ctl+x, to save and exit
<BluesKaj> vt/tty
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  then reboot
<[Relic]> can't do that from here and just by loading the usb stick and switching it before going off to boot?
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  ok, I assumed you were talking about booting into an installed OS
<[Relic]> running 14.04 lts here, just trying to see what will boot and what won't, since the 17.04 versions seem to have the kernel my MB doesn't like
<[Relic]> so just go into boot/grub/grub cfg and switch out quiet splash with nomodeset ; there are no quotes around it
<BluesKaj> no /etc/default/gub
<[Relic]> there is no etc on the usb stick
<BluesKaj> never tried /boot/grub/grub.cfg...guess you can try it
<[Relic]> read only, guess I put it in when the menu comes up
<Ircdud> hello
#kubuntu 2017-06-17
<jesse__> hi
<Guest36807> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<[Relic]> Anyway to slow down boot so I can read the stuff?
<krytarik> lol
<Roey> hi
<Roey> how do I upgrade from 16.10 -> 17.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Roey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> I got it
<[Relic]> I am trying to figure out how kubuntu 17.04 and neon keep kernel panic problems on this computer, yet 14.04.3 live can be loaded and run without problems;  neon seems to give good colorful information, but zips by so quickly I can't read it before the kernel panic lock up
<pierre_> [Relic]: does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/145553/does-ubuntu-log-events-occurring-during-the-boot#145561
<[Relic]> even happens with nomodeset so I am wondering exactly what is going so seriously wrong, and I have tried 17.04 on 3 different usb sticks
<[Relic]> I don't think so since I am using live usb to boot so it wouldn't be stored anywhere I could think of
<acheronuk> maybe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/General_troubleshooting#Console_messages
<pierre_> [Relic] stupid answer, but have you tried pause, scroll lock, Ctrl S, Ctrl Q? Sometimes one of these works (Pause and Scroll Lock both on my PC)
<[Relic]> pierre_, those used to work well on slow cpus, but not so much any more these days since the cpu is so fast it flies by too quickly; and no scroll back
<ArcherL> #help
#kubuntu 2017-06-18
<[Relic]> guess I can retry kubuntu in several months; don't see any options for trying it right now
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Machtin> Heyho. I'm having issues after upgrading to 17.04 with my nvidia card. I'm stuck at 640*480, using nvidia from ppa (378), a panasonic 4k display connected via HDMI and the screen isn't recognized apparently.. xrandr only calls it "default"
<Machtin> Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, why not use the recommended nvidia driver in system settings>driver-manager?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, did you see my post?
<Machtin> no, sorry
<Machtin> X died on me, BluesKaj :S
<BluesKaj> Machtin, why not use the recommended nvidia driver in system settings>driver-manager?
<wolfgang> BluesKaj: Sorry again.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, did you see my post?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, why not use the recommended nvidia driver in system settings>driver-manager?
<Machtin> BluesKaj: I wondered whether you meant nouveau
<Machtin> currently I'm using xubuntu-desktop as I couldn't figure out how to change font size back to something usable.
<Machtin> and here the third-party-driver-page only gives me three options in nvidia and the noveau.. just tried nouveau as well, didn't help.
<BluesKaj> not nouveau, which nvida gpu ?
<Machtin> GTX 960
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa driver for that card unless the recommended one doesm't work
<Machtin> Which one's recommended then if it's not the 'highest' one from the list?
<BluesKaj> Machtin, have you looked in system settings>driver manager?
<BluesKaj> the recommended driver in system setting is based on youir gpu
<Machtin> yes, but there's no "recommended" - just three options for the card.
<Machtin> or to be fair: maybe there is, but I don't see it.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, where are you looking?
<Machtin> system settings -> additional drivers -> additional drivers tab (loosely translated back from my dad's non-English setup)
<BluesKaj> which driver do you have installed (nvidia-XXX)?
<Machtin> it was 381, now I got nouveau.
<Machtin> and when it started not working, it was 375, iirc.
<Machtin> BluesKaj: however, I think my monitor might play a vital role here.. cause as mentioned, it doesn't find HDMI on xrandr, just "default"
<BluesKaj> Machtin, install the nvidia-375 driver
<BluesKaj> 381 is much too new for your gpu
<Machtin> okay, will do.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, you'll have to delete the ppa from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d file first
<BluesKaj> then sudo update and the install nvidia-375
<BluesKaj> the=then
<Machtin> BluesKaj: modprobe nvidia says it can't find the module..
<BluesKaj> Machtin, install dkms
<BluesKaj> did you remove the ppa like I sggeste, becuase if you don't that will muck up the works
<BluesKaj> then apt update
<Machtin> BluesKaj: just rm the graphics stuff in the folder you mentioned - if that's all, then yes.
<BluesKaj> update with apt to reconfigure your sources
<Machtin> when installing I saw it downloading with apt from something that didn't look ppa
<Machtin> BluesKaj: dkms is already there
<BluesKaj> good to make sure
<Machtin> BluesKaj: got it. :) Thanks.
<Machtin> i had to change update-alternatives in order to find the module..
<Machtin> but 375 did the trick. Is there a table somewhere where you checked version of driver <> GPU?
<Bischoop> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi Bischoop
<Bischoop> Hi BluesKaj how are you?
<Bischoop> Hi claudia_ How you doing?
<Bischoop> shit, I cant get on #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> the chat or the OS?
<viewer|50611> Is anyone running compiz within kubuntu? I change the settings in it but nothing changes..?
<viewer|50611> as in window effects, etc
<paragon> is amarok redpilled?
<paragon> BluesKaj:
<paragon> Is Amarok Redpilled???
<BluesKaj_> Cobrax, not afaik
<BluesKaj> still here, was checking my laptop's irc settings
<EldonMcGuinness> @BluesKaj, I seen that too, did not care enough to ask though :P
 * BluesKaj wonders if Cobrax knows what the common meaning of redpilled actually means ... politically incorrect is my understanding
<jesse__> Dragon player and Amarok don't work, there are no voice and images, how to fix it? thanks.
#kubuntu 2018-06-11
<miriam> hola
<Solstice31> Newbie with Linux.  Can't get Samba working on Kubuntu 18.04.  Not much info on google.  Any advice?
<vespertatia> Solstice31 try: sudo apt install cifs-utils
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<errzi> Hallo!
<errzi> Habe ein PRoblem mit nvidia. paket lässt sich nicht konfigurieren aber auch nicht entfernen.
<errzi> Habe keine grafische Oberfläche und weiß leider nicht was ich machen soll.
<BluesKaj> !de | errzi
<ubottu> errzi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<errzi> ok
<CrazyTux> hello, anyone here using Kubuntu 18.04 tested usb tetharing option for android phones?
<CrazyTux> does Kubuntu 18.04 support usb tetharing and using mobile internet via an android phone?
<BluesKaj> CrazyTux, yes I've used it a few times , but kdeconnect usually works for transferring files etc
<CrazyTux> BluesKaj, I have used KDE Connect. I was not able to get internet connected through usb tetharing.
<CrazyTux> connecting an android phone to the laptop through usb and using the internet.
<BluesKaj> CrazyTux,  no wifi?
<CrazyTux> BluesKaj, sometimes I prefer it through usb.
<CrazyTux> BluesKaj, please check if internet can be used through usb tetharing in Kubuntu 18.04.
<BluesKaj> CrazyTux, google is your friend ...my laptop is out in the car atm
<CrazyTux> BluesKaj, ok
<lordievader> CrazyTux: The phone doesn't present a usb nic when connected in tethering mode?
<EvilRoey> hi all!
<EvilRoey> lordievader: hi there!
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  My dmesg output is full of messages of the form "[2396418.770521] hpet1: lost 478 rtc interrupts"  How do I fix this??
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey
<lordievader> Google it. Sounds like the kernel doesn't do things with rtc interrupts.
<EvilRoey> yeah I did
<EvilRoey> now I'm even more confused
<Guest51795> Hi
<Guest51795> Is there a way to exclude new line from triple click in Konsole? I have tried  "Triple click select" and "Trim trailing spaces" already.
<Guest51795> Good by
<lordievader> EvilRoey: How does your `/proc/cmdline` look like?
<EvilRoey> BOOT_IMAGE=/@/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic root=UUID=5fba2edb-daf9-48fa-bb32-6d7821c12d0d ro rootflags=subvol=@ irqpoll text irqpoll text nouveau.blacklist=1
<EvilRoey> shbould I have hpet=disable in there as well, lordievader?
<lordievader> Why do you have the irqpoll in there?
<EvilRoey> one sec I'll show you
<EvilRoey> lordievader: # 20140326 Roey Katz: added irqpoll to try and get my SIIG hard driv
<lordievader> What? I don't understand.
<EvilRoey> lordievader: I had an issue trying to connect a device to my system, for which I had added that irqpoll thing there.
<EvilRoey> should I Take it out?
<EvilRoey> should that resolve it, you think?
<lordievader> Do you still have that device connected?
<lordievader> It might.
<BluesKaj> should really try an entry in fstab if it's a drive
<lordievader> fstab is for filesystems, like the name says 😉
<BluesKaj> I use fstab for all my partitions and drives ...works well
<chatman> n
<GRASS> i have a problem with Kubuntu
<GRASS> the volume indicator is gone
<GRASS> and yes i tried many things but nothing worked
<pseudochaos> Is there a linux variant of BASIC?
<mparillo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/6023/what-basic-intepreters-are-available
<mparillo> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2309381&p=13421091#post13421091
<canon> any in the room at the moment
<canon> wondering if anyone has had the problem of loosing sound after installing a external mic
<Aasif> now i think i love qt creator
<Aasif> switched to it from kdevelop.. i am not missing anything right
<valorie> only you can decide that
<valorie> kdevelop is developed by KDE devs, so it is optimized I suppose for creating and working on KDE software
<valorie> and it can do things like web programming that I'm not sure Qtcreator can do
<valorie> but if the tool works for you, great!
<Aasif> firstly...kdevelop is amazing.. i like it.. but the problem is lack of color schemes.. and the issue that i mentioned earlier
<Aasif> the intellisense chops the suggestions
<break19> So.. Iḿ trying to set up yahoo messenger through telepathy, and it complains that haze isnt installed. But it is.
<break19> telepathy-haze/artful,now 0.8.0-2.1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<genii> Did you restart Telepathy since the telepathy-haze package was installed?
<break19> And I cant seem to create a google talk account through it either. : There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2
<break19> i will relog in a sec just to verify
<break19> completely restarted, still getting both errors.
<break19> This IM Account cannot be created - a Telepathy Connection Manager named 'haze' is missing or it cannot handle protocol 'yahoo'. Please try installing haze with your package manager.
<break19> ... and apparently that isnt the only thing that doesnt work on this 3 day old install.  *sigh* I had a perfectly working system on another distro, but ONE game (civ 5 in steam) didnt want to run due to likely ABI issues, so I was suggested to try a different distro...  Well.. at least Civ5 works now.
#kubuntu 2018-06-12
<casey__> Hi, all. I have an issue with Discover taking an absurdly long time to load up when I launch it. The window is unresponsive for about 2 minutes when it opens.
<aiena> I have a problem. I just added "Arabic" as a language in the KDE "Language" settings. Now if I run "apt-get update" it runs in arabic
<aiena> some env var changed how to fix?
<aiena> I think LANGUAGE=en_US:ar was set and "ar" is used as it is second language
<aiena> actually let me try something brb
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kyogre> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Paddy_NI> Hello I have Kubuntu 18.04 installed using the "minimal" install option.  I am trying to have my google contacts sync using kaddressbook, so far I have installed kmail, kaddressbook and for good measure I installed Kontact.  I still have no option to add the akonadi Google resource. Would anyone know what I am missing?
<Paddy_NI> I also added my Google Account to "Online Accounts" which gave me Google Drive access and "Youtube" which I have no idea about what it actually provides.  The google drive integration is very nice however :-)
<TomTom> Paddy_NI: here "akonadi_googlecontacts_resource" is part of kdepim-runtime
<Paddy_NI> TomTom: Oh cool I'll give that a go :-)
<Paddy_NI> Thank you
<Paddy_NI> Already the newest version apparently
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> TomTom: I think I got it, via Akonadi-Console
<TomTom> Paddy_NI: when i say "add new addressbook" i get  a list of different sources and one of them is google contacts
<Paddy_NI> I don't,  I had to use akonadi console. it's working now though :-)
<IrcsomeBot> Roel Hoek was added by: Roel Hoek
<pseudochaos> This place is always going.  I'm surprised at the lurker ratio.
<pseudochaos> Or is this the control channel for a botnet or something?
<pseudochaos> ya'll better not DDoS fox news!  That would be terrible.
<pseudochaos> ;-)
<mpmc> pseudochaos: Instructions received, initialising DDoS..
<hateball> :o
<pseudochaos> Fox news is down!  holy crap!
<pseudochaos> lol  j/k
<pseudochaos> What do you guys (and gals?) think about One American News?  Which side do they belong to?
<genii> That's not a Kubuntu support question
<phoenix_firebrd> pseudochaos: Fox news is up in #kubuntu-offtopic, check it out
<pseudochaos> lol  whoops
<pseudochaos> Which distrobution of wine works the best for emulated windows gaming?
<phoenix_firebrd> pseudochaos: crossover
<phoenix_firebrd> pseudochaos: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver_(software)
<pseudochaos> Much obliged  :-)
<pseudochaos> Wait, if I'm reading this right, CrossOver is a whole new flavor of linux.  I'm looking for something compatible with Kubuntu.
<pseudochaos> I'm gonna try PlayOnLinux
<phoenix_firebrd> pseudochaos: ok
<genii> !yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo Messenger will be discontinued after July 17, 2018. You will no longer be able to add it to your accounts under Empathy, Telepathy, or other Instant Messaging applications. For more info, please see https://i.imgur.com/x9N0hyT.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: is empathy a gtk application?
<genii> I believe so
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: do you have gnome account to report bug?
<genii> Yahoo Messenger shutting down is a bug now? ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> ya :)
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: it might create unrest if left enabled
<genii> Dammit
<genii> wrong url
<genii> That's my ec-gf's cat
<phoenix_firebrd> :'D
<genii> phoenix_firebrd: Just used my Google login to report the issue. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/empathy/issues/911
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: thank you so much
<phoenix_firebrd> I never knew that they allow signing in using a google account
<genii> There are a bunch of other IM apps but in *buntu mostly Empathy and Telepathy.
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> These are the major ones that I have used
<Mrokii> I have a problem with a usb-stick. There are three partitions on it and I tried to delete one of the partitions with KDE manager. It tells me that the operation was applied successfully, but the usb stick doesn't seem to be changed. The "deleted" partition is still there when I plug the stick back in.
<Mrokii> Any thoughts what could go wrong?
<Mrokii> I think I just found the solution. I forgot to unmount the affected partition first. That seemed to do the trick
<Mrokii> *sigh* Or not...
<Mrokii> J
<seru> I've had a weird bug since yesterday, neither the password to my user account nor the root password work anymore (I didn't change them). It's most likely due to a package update I think but I am just guessing because I'm a noob. Can someone help me? I don't know how passwords would just change themselves. I'm the only one using this computer so the odds of someone changing it is basically zero.
<seru> Unless I'm hacked
<m29111963> como hago para instalar algo bajo windows
<m29111963> un explorador
<m29111963> no  se linux
<viktor> Hey, I'm trying to update to plasma 5.13 but after adding the backports repo I only managed to update to 5.12.5 (from 5.12.4)
<viktor> I'm running kubuntu 18.04
<acheronuk> viktor: it requires new Qt backported from 18.10 (which hasn't got it yet), so it may be a while
<viktor> okay, will try again in couple of days, thanks ^_^
#kubuntu 2018-06-13
<bigMouthCommie> just fired up kubuntu for the first time in 10 years. i can't seem to connect to a hidden essid (running kubuntu v18.04). anyone know how to connect to my wifi network?
<bigMouthCommie> i don't see any button that says "connect to hidden network" which is what i was getting in debian mate.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> bigMouthCommie: you might have to go into the settings and check the box that for hidden network
<valorie> screen is called Edit your Network Connections
<valorie> you can get to it either through the NM widget or just use krunner: alt+space and type network
<IrcsomeBot> Telegraph group popularity growth, if there is a need to contact@zrroone(https://t.me/zrroone) 全球telegram群拉人需要加微信（18211123233）： 1、telegram专业拉人建群维护群 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人 4、币圈真人【10万人2.5小时拉完】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】8、【微信群拉人】
<IrcsomeBot> 2、【无邀请记录，可实时在线】 3、可指定群拉人 4、币圈真人【10万人2.5小时拉完】 5、社群建立维护，代运营服务 6、各种需求机器人开发服务 7、【交易所上币投票服务】8、【微信群拉人】币圈靠信誉生存，说到做到，希望建立长期合作，发现其他机会可一起做事
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> sigh, that looks spammy</end_offtopic>
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> a user that joined on telegram, not sure if that got relayed to irc
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> Second group I see it
<IrcsomeBot> <carguello> @acheronuk ^^^
<lordievader> Good morning
<bigMouthCommie> morning
<bigMouthCommie> just installed kubuntu, got online, changed amillion settings, installed some extra packages...
<bigMouthCommie> ... and somehow the super key has stopped calling the menu in the lower left
<bigMouthCommie> rebooted. working fine now
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<user1111> ey all
<user1111> hey
<user1111> can someone help me
<user1111> anyone here
<oerheks> ask, wait and see
<user1111> alright, so i am trying to install kubuntu with windows together on one ssd
<user1111> I know how to have disk encryption with kubuntu by itself, it gives me the option to either install manually or install encrypted on the entire ssd
<user1111> now obviously i need to choose install manually, but then it does not offer any options for encryption
<user1111> how can i dual boot windows and kubuntu and have kubuntu still be encrypted?
<user1111> anyone??
<memphisto> user1111: just joined. what was the question..maybe i know something
<coconut> memphisto it was about dual booting with encryption for kubuntu partition
<memphisto> ok. i use LUKS but i'm not dualbooting
<memphisto> whats the issue
<coconut> with "manual install" there were no encryption options offered
<memphisto> no.
<memphisto> its a hustle to do it your self but it can be done
<memphisto> coconut: https://askubuntu.com/questions/918021/encrypted-custom-install this seems valid
<IrcsomeBot> ElFaker was added by: ElFaker
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> Hi,I'm trying to install kubuntu on a msi but It gets stucked at the charging screen, any help?
<BluesKaj> ElFaker, charging screen??
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8fbjhJZP/file_7875.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> Well, I can't take photos properly
<BluesKaj> that's known as the kubuntu plymouth screen
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> Oh, well , it's stuck there 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> I'm following a guide to desactivate the graphic card and proceed installing it's drivers later, but if there is any easier way I would like to know it
<BluesKaj> why are you doig that?
<BluesKaj> doing
<lordievader> Hitting <esc> can tell you at what point it is stuck.
<memphisto> reboot and in grub menu edit the selected boot entry with key e, and remove quite and splash, maybe add nomodeset option, and then ctrl+x to boot
<memphisto> it should boot without plymouth and you shoould be able to see where it stops
<IrcsomeBot> <ElFaker> @memphisto, I'm doing something like that, adding nouveau.method=0 and pressing F10 it charges properly
<BluesKaj> loads
<vedroid> hey, guys. Did anyone face with the problem when ktorrent doesn't load magnet links?
<vedroid> google didn't help
<aedigital> i use qt-transmission and not have problem
<vedroid> I thought about using qbitorrent
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent works well too
<BluesKaj> I use it  because it's more flexible than ktorrent
<vedroid> ok, then I will try it
<vedroid> did you have problems with headphones?
<vedroid> for some reason kubuntu doesn't recognize it at all
<vedroid> I have sound via speakers, but when I plug headphones nothing happen
<BluesKaj> it also works well with a proxy server if you have access to onelike a vpn etc
<BluesKaj> open alsamixer in the console and make sure your headphone volume ctl is turned up and not muted (MM)
<BluesKaj> console=konsole
<BluesKaj> BBL, errnds to do
<vedroid> the problem is it doesn't have headphones option. Nothing to enable
<vedroid> all other options are enabled
<break3r> hi everybody, i need a little bit help with a lte modem (fibocom l830-eb) in kubuntu. i get asked for a sim pin when starting up and modem-manager-gui shows a generic mbim with correct sim provider. but i cannot find it in the tool which is used for connecting to networks
<user|95116> Hello!
<user|95116> What is more stable kubuntu or xubuntu?
<mparillo> XFCE is pretty mature at this point, while Plasma is constantly changing, but I think that makes it fun.
<genii> Wheee! Thanks for Flying Freenod... er Kubuntu!
 * genii goes back to wherever the coffeepot is
<obert> hello, after done updates, kubuntu is still showing me a message with 'updates available'
<keithzg> Hmm damn, KDE really doesn't seem to like having a local session running and having the same user remotely connect via xrdp. I might have to resort to LXQt . . .
#kubuntu 2018-06-14
<Pimp> hello
<Pimp> who you pinging?
<Pimp> dont talk all at once
<Pimp> dumb hoes need a good smack
<Pimp> whos got my baby powder
<IrcsomeBot> andi was added by: andi
<Canon_> Anyone here. Having a issuse with kubuntu 18.04 not allowing me to use sudo
<valorie> hmmm, no information and then leaves
<lordievader> Good morning
<bschindler> Hi - since updating from 16.04 to 18.04, I'm unable to access the windows shares on our company. Is there anything in addition I have to do in order to be able to use dolphin for accessing shares?
<hateball> bschindler: might need to adjust the smb version used
<hateball> bschindler: as default version is likely changed due to wannacry
<bschindler> I just was able to make it work, this did help: https://forum.manjaro.org/t/samba-share-working-but-not-browsable-by-manjaro-xfce-broken-again/32603/19
<bschindler> a bit surprising to say the least
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ktecho> Hi. Since I installed Kubuntu 18.04, I had an "OS" link in Dolphin that let me click it and it automounted my windows ntfs partition, which was very useful to me. But since a few days ago, it mounts the partition read-only. Any clue on where to fix this or change it to original behaviour?
<lordievader> ktecho: Is is defined in `/etc/fstab`?
<genii> ktecho: Have you booted into Windows recently? The usual suspect here is that Windows creates a hiberfil.sys file because by default it hibernates/suspends instead of actual shutdown/power off, and then Kubuntu cannot mount the partition read-write because writing to it from linux would leave the filesystem in an unstable condition.
<genii> ...and they're gone again
<jrfreemann> hello
<genii> ktecho: Have you booted into Windows recently? The usual suspect here is that Windows creates a hiberfil.sys file because by default it hibernates/suspends instead of actual shutdown/power off, and then Kubuntu cannot mount the partition read-write because writing to it from linux would leave the filesystem in an unstable condition.
<ktecho> genii: just rebooted into Windows to shut it down. But the problem persists.
<ktecho> genii: I've just seen that it's not defined in /etc/fstab. Do you know what other place it's defined in?
<ktecho> Is this a kde stuff?
<genii> ktecho: I would recommend in Windows to open Command Promp as admin, then issue: powercfg.exe /h off
<genii> This globally turns off the hibernate/suspend so that you don't have to navigate 10 different places in Control Panel finding all the places it's set for different things
<ktecho> oh, understand
<ktecho> going to try right now
<ktecho> thanks genii
<genii> ktecho: Then should probably also do a filesystem check with chkdsk C: /f    ...it will tell you it can't at the moment but give an option to run it next boot, which you should reboot and let it run.
<ktecho> ohhh, ok
<memphisto> hi, i have pidgin from sipe collab ppa installed, and its tray icon is extremely small, unclickable....who to talk to?
<genii> \After the hibernate and chkdsk finish, you should be able to mount read-write again from Kubuntu
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
<ktecho> genii: you the man!
<ktecho> genii: that made it. Thanks!
<genii> ktecho: Glad to be of assistance :)
<ktecho> :)
<BluesKaj> !cookie | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii munches cookie
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go ...my vehicle needs the a/c serviced....probly gonna charg me a small fortune...BBL
<kubuntu> heeey guys wassup
<Guest35673> former gnome user here :D
<Guest35673> i have to tell you, KDE is waaaay better
<Guest35673> much smoother and faster
<Guest35673> also on low end hardware
<Guest35673> loving it so far
<Guest35673> much more customizable and better looking than Gnome!!
<Guest35673> :D
<BluesKaj> Guest35673: yes, much more flexible with more options than gnome for sure
<CalicoFlows> How can I deleted the download uninstalled updates? I am ran out of space, 0mb
<CalicoFlows> How can I get deleted the download uninstalled updates? I am ran out of space, 0mb
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean, to make more room in your / (root) dir
<CalicoFlows> BluesKaj, oh thank you so much, 692 MB disk space will be freed. Last time I ran into a situation like that, I couldn't boot up...
<BluesKaj> then in install gparted live media on a usb or cd/dvd and run it to expand your partitionsince you need more room
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  run that command periodically like once/week or so
<CalicoFlows> BluesKaj, thanks, I wrote it down. Rebooting.
<CalicoFlows> When I try opening the task manager I get this error https://i.imgur.com/ZP3NKuX.png And then the actual window loads and it's blank https://i.imgur.com/igvFIBj.png How can I fix that, please? I am a bit worried that this sort of thing happens. Overall the performance of my system has been getting worse ;/
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  run df -h to see much disk space you have
<CalicoFlows> :O  https://i.imgur.com/S2XON3k.png  How can I delete the /snap stuff
<CalicoFlows> They were showing up in Dolphin when was trying out to do whatever I was doing and they are long gone, I assumed they were deleted
<CalicoFlows> Ah, OK I thought the /loop's were folders. They are files. Can I just delete them safely?
<CalicoFlows> I shouldn't have installed propietary software anyway
<CalicoFlows> Alright, I decided to go with sudo apt purge snapd ...
<BluesKaj> I don't know much about snaps, but they aren't going to save you much
<CalicoFlows> but I still see the loop files in /dev
<BluesKaj> looks like you have alot of data on your windows partition, lots of apps ?
<BluesKaj> or media stuff ?
<CalicoFlows> I used to use that partition to store data, music, but all of a sudden at some point I stopped being able to write on it, just read
<CalicoFlows> so I was using Windows for a while, but now I am back...
<CalicoFlows> it would be really great if I could be able to write on it again haha
<CalicoFlows> the thing is, I also have a bunch of free non partitioned space, but I was told not to expand my it without a flash drive, do you think I can do it as I still don't have one
<BluesKaj> do you have a cdrom on the laptop, you could burn gparted on a cds and use that to eopand your partitions
<BluesKaj> expand
<CalicoFlows> That's the actual situation https://i.imgur.com/cFZ7DJp.png
<BluesKaj> so do you have a cdrom?
<CalicoFlows> Ah, no. So it's true I guess that I can't expand it without additional media, damn. I guess I will really should not forget to get a flash drive when I am in the city again, finally.
<CalicoFlows> I remember I tried installing Kubuntu from my android actually
<CalicoFlows> Do you think I could use that same method?
<BluesKaj> odd because I just looked up some spewcs on your laprop and it shows a removable dvd drive
<BluesKaj> typical Lenovo , 5-6 different versions of the same model , I haver G500 and some don't have a dvd drive either
<genii> There are a couple tricks for that, but only really short term solutions. First is to remove the 5% of disk space reserved for root only, that sometimes gives you enough room to complete updates, etc. But if rooms that tight it will soon fill up again anyways. Another way is to hook another drive up and then "expand" the room by mounting it to /boot after copying whatever's on the original /boot to it
<BluesKaj> mine does, fortunately
<genii> The proper solution is of course to migrate to a larger drive
<BluesKaj> genii: yeah , that's essentially what i did with my RPI3
<CalicoFlows> I have 2 gigs free now, I should survive. Drivedroid was the name of the app that I was  thinking about, but it only could be used to boot .isos
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  kubuntu needs more respect, make more room for it when you can :-)
<CalicoFlows> I've been on weird websites and I my Chrome under Windows got infected. I used to frequent the same web sites under Linux as well. How can I find out if anything bad is going on, AV...?
<CalicoFlows> BluesKaj, it used to be fine when I was able to write onto my Windows partition, but as I said at some point it stopped allowing me
<CalicoFlows> uh, I can't even run DriveDroid as I don't have Google Malware on my phone
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows: is there partitioner app you could use on your phone ?
<BluesKaj> connect it to your laptop via USB
<CalicoFlows> No, unfortunately
<CalicoFlows> I will get a flash drive at last
<CalicoFlows> Is there a way to retain the functionality of my brightness buttons
<CalicoFlows> without running compositor?
<CalicoFlows> my laptop is getting laggy from time to type, apps are freezing for 4 5 6 seconds (skype, viber, opera, vivaldi) randomly, I want to try out how it would be without compositor
<abdonmorales> is there going to be a kubuntu 18.10?
<krytarik> :D
<abdonmorales> is there going to be kubuntu 18.10 LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <binaryhermit> it won't be LTS
<abdonmorales> ok go it
<abdonmorales> so its in development? or not?
<abdonmorales> So 18.10 is in development??
<Dragnslcr> Upgraded my desktop to 18.04, and now the monitor won't turn off after the timeout that I've set. Anyone else had this issue?
<Dragnslcr> Screen power off on my laptop seems to be working fine, though
<abdonmorales> try rebooting the desktop
<abdonmorales> is there going to be a 18.10 release soon?Just to make sure.
<abdonmorales> ???
<krytarik> Yes, in October.
<abdonmorales> Oh ok
<abdonmorales> Is there dev preview?
<krytarik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<abdonmorales> thanks
<acheronuk> not much has changed from 18.04 yet, as we are waiting for new Qt to land
<abdonmorales> Is there Ubuntu 18.10 dev preview
<abdonmorales> ??
<krytarik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<abdonmorales> can you give me the ubuntu mate 18.10 because i cant acsses the 18.04 build.
<abdonmorales> ??
<krytarik> Dude, just amend the URL as desired.
<abdonmorales> ...
<abdonmorales> ..
<abdonmorales> .
#kubuntu 2018-06-15
<IrcsomeBot> claydoh was added by: claydoh
<andrew09_> I tried to install Ubuntu 18.04 and after connecting to the WiFi I face this message in the next page "Not available because there is no internet connection" even though it's working in the Live version and I can use the internet but can't in the installer.
<Canon_> Anyone here
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I try to umount /backup and it tells me /backup: target is busy
<Roey> how do I track down who is using this file?
<Roey> I forget the syntax for lsof
<Roey> and for fuser
<bkdogan> Just want to say thanks to the Kubuntu team! You guys have done an amazing job with everything.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EvilRoey> hihi BluesKaj :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: $ sudo umount /backup
<EvilRoey> umount: /backup: target is busy.
<EvilRoey> alright.. so, $ fuser -v /backup -> /backup:             root     kernel mount /backup
<EvilRoey> how do I umount this device cleanly?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey: doyou have/backup listed as an entry in /etc/fstab, assume it's a separate or external drive
<BluesKaj> or partition
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: yes, as a separate device
<EvilRoey> in /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> ok , show me the device entry line, you can post it here
<EvilRoey> # 20160512 Roey Katz
<EvilRoey> /dev/sdb              /backup ext4  nofail,noatime,defaults      0    2
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: ^ there
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  whynot use UUID instead , you can find it's UUID with sudo blkid. Using the /dev/sdX isn't as reliable as UUID from what I've read.
<BluesKaj> and why noatime in the entry ?
<EvilRoey> because I've found things faster with noatime
<BluesKaj> and nofail
<EvilRoey> because sometimes it's not there when the sytem boots.  It's an external backup device.
<EvilRoey> and the reason I don't use the UUID is because I alternate between two backup devices.
<BluesKaj> the simpler the better, with uuid you'll be better off than /dev/sdx
<BluesKaj> UUIDs are assigned to each device
<BluesKaj> do you periodically disconnect your backup devices ?
<BluesKaj> if so , time to buy an ethernet switch
<BluesKaj> so they can remain connected at all times
<BluesKaj> or connect them to your router and use them as LAN devices
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: I do periodically disconnect htem, yes.
<EvilRoey> i mean, point is, I have two devices with two separate UUIDs that both attach to the same directory path
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: I have one for two weeks, then switch with the other
<EvilRoey> and so on.
<CalicoFlows> Can I run my system without compositor but still retain the functionality of my laptop brightness buttons?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: anyway, how can I umount this drive?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: (reboot first?)
<BluesKaj> use it's uuid and it should give you access to unmount it
<BluesKaj> CalicoFlows:  which compositor, KDE/Plasma uses one by default in systemsettings>Hardware.Display and Monitor>Compositor
<EvilRoey> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> have to reboot ..bbiab
<EvilRoey> So I used "blkid" to get the UUID of the device, and then put it into /etc/fstab
<EvilRoey> umount still gives me the same error though (device is busy)
<CalicoFlows> when I disable compositor - if I move my cursor to the very corner of the display over the Show desktop button, I don't click on tthe button but in some sort of empty space... I need to move my cursor back a millimeter so I can click on it.. which is quite frustrating as I use Show desktop all the time. Is there a way to move the entire panel a few pixels or another solution maybe?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:
<EvilRoey> So I used "blkid" to get the UUID of the device, and then put it into /etc/fstab
<EvilRoey> umount still gives me the same error though (device is busy)
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  make sure you didn't have any quotes around the uuid entry in fstab, sorry i forgot to mention that
<BluesKaj> and make sure you reboot as well
<EvilRoey> ah ok hen.
<EvilRoey> then.
<EvilRoey> reboot is the operative word
<EvilRoey> yeah I made sure to remove the quotes
<EvilRoey> thanks.  I'll reboot in a bit
<viktor> Hey, when can we expect releasing plasma 5.13 in the backports repo
<BluesKaj> viktor:  maybe if you ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Algot> Recent Kubuntu update fails with no details: flatpak (0.11.8.1) xenial - any suggestions?
<acheronuk> Algot: there is no flatpak in xenial
<Algot> acheronuk: That certainly explains the lack of details. Thanks.
<Algot> acheronuk: I had apparently tried adding a PPA (which may not have worked). The Discover Software Center didn't let me delete it. Had to resort to the terminal APT command. Thanks again for setting me off in the right direction.
<acheronuk> makes sense :)
<mattfly1> the klaunch app doesnt get triggerred when i hit meta key even tho its shortcut is set to alt+F1
<mattfly1> it stopped working
<mattfly1> i restarted plasmashell and nothing...
<mattfly1> any idea why
#kubuntu 2018-06-16
<bkdogan> Stability wise, what should I expect from running Kubuntu 18.04 LTS with backports?
<valorie> bkdogan: stable as a rock in my experience
<bkdogan> valorie: So its worth using backports?
<valorie> for me, yes
<valorie> I want the newest plasma and KDE apps possible
<bkdogan> So why aren't you using KDE Neon then? :)
<valorie> we test them well before putting them in backports
<valorie> I'm more on the Kubuntu team than the neon team
<bkdogan> Oooh. That sounds promising.
 * valorie is the release manager
<valorie> quite a few of us are on both teams
<valorie> perhaps most of us
<valorie> I don't use it because I don't want to run stuff from git
<valorie> at least not everything
<bkdogan> Oh nice! I hear it takes longer for KDE versions to hit backports due to dependancies and further testing. I'm happy to wait an extra week to a month for new KDE versions. I was considereing backports because KDE 5.13 looks very tempting :)
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> our lead devel is already running it from -proposed
<valorie> I'll wait until it's ready, which involves a newer Qt version
<valorie> I don't want to build my own
<bkdogan> Yeah. You guys are doing an excellent job with Kubuntu. I absolutely love it!
<bkdogan> So professional.
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> not all of us are guys
<bkdogan> Even the plymouth splash screen looks nice and clean.
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie is a grandma
<bkdogan> Hahaha, well I meant from a "you people" sense.
<bkdogan> Anyways, keep up the great work. I hope to stick with this LTS release and possibly enable backports for the next two years.
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> if you also install ppa-purge, you can always get rid of it
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bkdogan> Thanks for that!
<coolAyanami> Hello
<bkdogan> hello!
<coolAyanami> I need help with my graphical settings
<coolAyanami> Because I see tearing when I'm playing games
<coolAyanami> I've tried raising the refresh rate to 144 and it helps sometimes, but it's still wildly inconsistent
<bkdogan> coolAyanami: So what are your compositor settings?
<coolAyanami> I don't know. I have OpenGL set to v3 I think
<diogenes_> coolAyanami, nvidia?
<coolAyanami> Yes. I have the latest drivers too to enable me to play with DXVK
<diogenes_> does it tear when u aatch a video or move a window on the screen?
<diogenes_> watch*
<coolAyanami> Yes
<diogenes_> maybe try this: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<coolAyanami> OK
<coolAyanami> What does that do?
<diogenes_> it enables composition pipe
<coolAyanami> How would I undo it?
<diogenes_> ctrl+c
<diogenes_> or relog
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<rin_> hmmm
<rin_> nice channel
<rin_> ok
<rin_>  ksadfa kjs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kde connect is awesome! I recieved a desktop notifcation that my alarm was about to sound.  My phone was in the bedroom and would have woke my wife who wanted to sleep in.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wow. nice
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'm a big fan of KDE Connect
<pineapplelover> hello is there a way to change some theme settings for given aplications?
<pineapplelover> draft sight looks terribly uncomfortable: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=518854c3042d54f6206a5885f19d7483
<pineapplelover> never mind I switched theme to "steel"
<IrcsomeBot> TiffanyMacPherson was added by: TiffanyMacPherson
<IrcsomeBot> TiffanyMacPherson was added by: TiffanyMacPherson
<randallulate> hola
<IrcsomeBot> TiffanyMacPherson was added by: TiffanyMacPherson
<randallulate> hola
<CalicoFlows> I installed Kubuntu on my Thinpad t430 a few months back. It was great up until a week ago or so. Since then the laptop idles at 55 degrees, it's quite warm to the touch, programs such as Skype, Viber, Discord are laggy and freeze for some seconds... I really would appreciate if someone can help me fix this, quite disappointing, I feel like going back to Windows again
<diogenes_> CalicoFlows, 55 degrees cpu? it's not bad at all, mine is never lower than 63 degrees, about lag and stuff you could try disabling baloo and krunner from startup, also cahnge the composition backend from opengl to xrender
<diogenes_> reboot after
<CalicoFlows> diogenes_, that's just idling, I am not even sure if it's correct as I can feel the thing on my body when it's on top of me and that was certainly not the case 10 days ago
<CalicoFlows> I am already using xrender
<CalicoFlows> what are baloo and krunner and how do I prevent them from running, I don't see them in the autostart list
<CalicoFlows> I would go with out compositor at all too, but the show desktop button doesn't reach the edge of the screen if compositor is off and I tend to push my cursor in the corner when I want to switch to the desktop..... if there's a way to move the entire taskbar beyond the edge of the screen that would be super great
<diogenes_> CalicoFlows, maybe it was cause by some kernel update?
<CalicoFlows> I removed the battery, it MIGHT be better now. I will run it like that for today to test thing out...
<rafliiar117> holla
<rafliiar117> can i ask
<rafliiar117> how to tunnneling in kubuntu?
<rafliiar117> i always fail
<rafliiar117> l
<rafliiar117> hola
<coolAyanami> Hello. I need help with my graphical settings again
<diogenes_> graphical settings?
<coolAyanami> Well, kinda
<coolAyanami> I think last night you helped me, correct?
<xch4d03t> hello
<diogenes_> with what? i helped a lot of dudes, can't remember
<coolAyanami> OK, I found it, the log from last night...
<xch4d03t> i need help
<coolAyanami> So last night I asked if there was a way to fix my screen tearing because even setting the refresh rate to 144Hz still had a lot of tearing when watching video or playing videogames, and often times it even stuttered
<coolAyanami> So I tried the command like I was asked to: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 {ForceCompositionPipeline = On}"
<coolAyanami> That helped solve many of the tearing problems, but I think it also lowered the refresh rate
<diogenes_> coolAyanami, so that command helped?
<coolAyanami> Yes, but was it supposed to lower the refresh rate?
<diogenes_> coolAyanami, i wish i had known, it's been awhile since i ditched any nvidia from my system because nouvead does as well as nvidia and even better.
<coolAyanami> diogenes_: How would you undo this command?
<diogenes_> that command is not persistent, you just have to re-log
<diogenes_> and it's gone
<coolAyanami> My refresh rate is still low. You sure?
<diogenes_> open nvidia settings and see if there is that option ticked also if you get the tearing back as before then it's off
<diogenes_> also you could do
<diogenes_> nvidia tear free: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = Off }"
<coolAyanami> So anything with "CurrentMetaMode" lasts only until the next relog?
<diogenes_> coolAyanami, as far as i remember
<diogenes_> it was looooong ago since i last used nvidia
<coolAyanami> Like how long?
<SzykCech> Discovery reports me some pgp key problems, but they dissapear before I can read this carefully. I look at logs and cant find this errors. So my question is: Where I can find Discovery security warnings?!? I want to dissable this error prone respository...
<SzykCech> Because I don't trust it...
<SzykCech> *these errors...
<SzykCech> Hi Maniac! What kind of maniac do you are?!?
<SzykCech> MANIAC: Tomas please respnose to my question...
<IrcsomeBot> onechard was added by: onechard
<gazuf> перевірка
<diogenes_> gazuf, ЗБУШНА перевирка?
<gazuf> перев. роботи чат проги
#kubuntu 2018-06-17
<dol> hii
<javery86> Is there any way to clear the wallpaper preview cache? Whenever I delete a wallpaper, if I give another wallpaper the same name, the wallpaper preview will not update and will still display the previous wallpaper preview image.
<javery86> I just rebooted and still the same.
<javery86> Any other idea how to fix that?
<javery86> I figured it out. All wallpaper preview cache is stored in .cache/plasma_wallpaper_preview.kcache
<coolAyanami> Who here uses the IRC client HoloIRC or has heard of it?
<SzykCech> Where can I find Dicovery security warning logs?!? It show it for few secons and dissapear without sight!!! I can't find it in any logs (at least in KSystemLogs).
<SzykCech> *shows
<IrcsomeBot> deace was added by: deace
<jaydemir> Phonon sees HDMI audio out but wont let me click it. How can
<jaydemir> I fix this so I can use my TV as audio out
<IrcsomeBot> ladislavsulc was added by: ladislavsulc
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<baskar> Hi, is there any way to lock applications with password  in [k]ubuntu.   Like before app execution user should input their password.
<BluesKaj> you can change the permissions for otther users and groups
<uRock> Trying to create a vault in kubuntu 18.04 and getting an error that the file xyz.enc can't be found when trying to place it in a drive. Created the xyz.enc file on the drive and it still doesn't let me go forward. What am I doing wrong?
<Guest42891> hello
<SzykCech> Where can I find Dicovery security warning logs?!? It shows it for few secons and dissapear without sight!!! I can't find it in any logs (at least in KSystemLogs).
#kubuntu 2019-06-10
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<nils_> hi, I'm wondering how I would go about disabling the internal/embedded akonadi mysql server and using another mysql server instead. I can't seem to find any configuration dialogs and my settings in ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc don't seem to have any effect.
<Guest51547> Howdy.  Looking for some guidance on WiFi adapters for use with Kubuntu
<nils_> Guest51547, I always use Intel Devices, they have excellent Linux support.
<Guest51547> Thanks.  I tried TP-Link's AC600 version of the Archer T2U, but I can't get the dang thing installed and talking.
<Guest51547> So then I tried their TL-WN725N thinking that would be simpler, but no.  Both are USB dongles.
<Guest51547> I was hoping that someone could reccommend a specific Wifi dongle that would install easily and work well with Kubuntu without all the hassle
<diogenes_> Guest51547, my d-link works flawlessly, plug-and-play.
<Guest51547> Thanks.  Which model #?
<diogenes_> Guest51547, it's old as hell, DWA-119 but works as a charm.
<Guest51547> Hmmm... probably not going to find that on Amazon. Looking thru the KForums and can't find this issue addressed?
<Guest51547> Google's no help.
<diogenes_> Guest51547, sorry, 110: http://www.dlink.ru/mn/products/2/750.html
<Guest51547> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<diogenes_> yw.
<tunin> ciao
<tunin> !list
<ubottu> tunin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2019-06-11
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> looking for help with audio issues (no sound through speakers) on my Samsung Notebook 9 Pro (https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/windows-laptops/notebook-series-9/notebook-9-pro-np930mbe-k04us/), after installing Kubuntu 19.04 (first linux install on this system).  I have gone through all standard settings, mute, etc.  I believe this is a hardware related issue, as the 2-in-1 comes with two audio interfaces (Intel HD and Realtek ALC
<IrcsomeBot> 298), and I think the drivers installed aren't the correct ones, or hardware isn't supported.  If I were to wager a guess, it would be the Realtek is causing the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel … kernel modules: snd_hda_intel, snd_soc_skl … Codec: Realtek ALC298 … Codec: Intel Kabylake HDMI
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> Multimedia audio controller [401]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9dc8] (rev 11)
<IrcsomeBot> <fairhb> bluetooth audio does work, but I understand that is separate to onboard sound.  Just mentioning as I do have a workaround.
<lordievader> Good morning
<yuradoc> hello, how to resove that bootstrap time: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBpyyjfCdj/
<yuradoc> i'm tired read and try a lot of topics, too much restarts...
<lordievader> yuradoc: What is the output of `systemd-analyze blame`?
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yPVjsBW9Vg/
<markus_d> How would I start dolphin as root? kdesu is not working
<runnicd> markus_d: I tried running Dolphin as root too with no success. The only way was to install another file manager (like pcmanfm or thunar) and running them as root.
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<markus_d> Those filemanagers are not kde :(
<markus_d> Will try krusader then
<runnicd> markus_d: they're not kde, but if you want a qt based file manager at least, try pcmanfm-qt
<githano> hi all
<yuradoc> hello, how to resove that bootstrap time: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBpyyjfCdj/
<yuradoc> systemd-analyze blame https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yPVjsBW9Vg/
<mia> Hello there channel
<mia> I just installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu, and wondering if that'd work the same way with kubuntu itself
<mia> I like kde but I've installed (and using) regular (gnome) ubuntu for quite some time
<mia> and I don't want to make a reinstallation of the whole system only to change the desktop
<yuradoc> ok, after i did disable sendmail https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yh6BtH87k9/
<yuradoc> now mysql
<yuradoc> again it's seemsed to me the problem with NetworkManager.service
<yuradoc> can NetworkManager load after everithing
<yuradoc> why mysql need that...
<viewer|23> Hello. I tried to install Kubuntu the other day. I'm used to Ubuntu and later on Linux Mint. If I installed those I would just make some empty space in the hdd using gparted. Run the installer and it would make a partition for itself and set the dual boot option. It seemed like the Kubuntu installer is not doing this? Or am I not getting something.
<viewer|23>  I stopped the install because I was afraid it would not dual boot with Windows.
<BluesKaj_> viewer|23, the same installer is used for both ubuntu and kubuntu, they should behave the same way during installation
<viewer|23> BluesKaj_ Yeah I would think so.
<viewer|23> I'll try again when I'm there. It's a new pc. So I just bring a stick with windows as well for when mess up.
<qwebirc59665> Is minidlna running by default? I just noticed that my computer is sharing stuff with my TV, even though I never activated minidlnad to my knowledge
<IrcsomeBot> R4πu| was added by: R4πu|
<qwebirc54261> Okay so.. apparently installing digikam automatically generated a minidlna systemd unit and activated it without asking me. Is this intended behaviour?
#kubuntu 2019-06-12
<fructose> Why doesn't Ctrl+Shift+C actually copy text in Konsole?
<Dragnslcr> fructose- check the shortcuts settings to see if it's been changed?
<fructose> Dragnslcr: It shows Ctrl+Shift+C as the shortcut both when I right-click and when I open Configure Shortcuts
<fructose> Dragnslcr: Right-click and selecting Copy works, but Ctrl+Shift+C does not
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<Dragnslcr> I've had problems with copy/paste in a couple different programs sometimes, but I could never work out a reliable way to reproduce it
<fructose> I've been getting tons of bugs for some reason, so I think I'll try adding a PPA with Plasma updates and see what happens
<FelixErnst-M> That's not a bug. Ctrl+C is the shortcut to cancel the current procedure in Konsole. Afaik that is true for every console application. I think it has been Ctrl+C for a long time. That is why Ctrl+Shift+C does copy in consoles.
<fructose> FelixErnst-M: Ctrl+Shift+C is all I've been talking about
<FelixErnst-M> yes I noticed. I since deleted my comment but somehow everyone can still read it? weird
<FelixErnst-M> I'll have to be more careful with commenting then :(
<fructose> FelixErnst-M: No biggie
<FelixErnst-M> is it still there for you? the message?
<FelixErnst-M> nothing changed? I can't read it anymore
<FelixErnst-M> I just want to confirm the "remove" feature is actually just to hide things from my own view fructose
<mparillo> Are you on the Matrix gateway? Maybe it can be deleted there, but not from IRC?
<fructose> FelixErnst-M: Everything looks the same to me. I think it'd be up to IRC clients to allow removal of messages. And if there's even an option to do that, I'm unaware of it.
<Unit193> There isn't.
<fructose> FelixErnst-M: It'd be a bit like sending a group e-mail and then deleting it from everyone's inbox
<Elliria> Hey there, does anybody in here happen to know a command line way to get your netmask?
<z__> привет
<z__> чё интересного
<lordievader> Good morning
<FelixErnst-M> @mparillo that's probably it. I am on Matrix yes.
<lordievader> <mparillo "Are you on the Matrix gateway? M"> FelixErnst-M: What mparillo says is correct. Matrix supports redaction of messages, IRC does not. So the bridge discards these events as they have no effect.
<FelixErnst-M> okay good to know. I'll be more careful then. 😇
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How do you change wallpapers in 5.16? Images no longer appear in the right click - configure desktop - wallpapers section.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, It works here in both 19.04 and 19.10 with 5.16
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1082x767) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ltJ6rgwB/file_15850.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hmm? Maybe I'll try a reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, ok - working after reboot!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<Alabalistic> Hi my CPU_IOWAIT jumps quite often in Kubuntu 19.04 Laptop with Pasive Cooling, mostly over 62 Celsius
<Alabalistic> I stuck a usb fan and around 54 degrease Celsius, Glances show no CPU_IOWAIT
<Alabalistic> Do anyone have problems like this
<Alabalistic> My Main Hdd is with 300 bad Sectors and now I'm in SSD swaping process
<lordievader> Well, an hdd with 300 bad sectors doesn't help for io wait.
<linux_> sera ...non sento piu l'audio ovvero lo sento solo per qualche attimo poi piu nulla fino al riavvio ...poi sempre uguale come potrei risolvere? uso kubuntu 18.04.2
<rodrigot44> does anybody here know how to open gedit amin:// on kubuntu 19.04?
#kubuntu 2019-06-13
<calcmandan> hey folks and good ol' boys
<isomari> greetings, I just noticed that my daily apt-get update is not listing all my repos. eg. I don't see universe anymore
<lordievader> Good morning
<calcmandan> O/
<deanman> Hi, any fish shell user around that also makes use of snaps ?
<yuradoc> hello, I'm trying to use systemd for mount of the partitions and directories
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MVcZsqTBJz/
<yuradoc> syslog say systemd[1]: var-www-html.mount: Mount process exited, code=exited, status=32/n/a
<yuradoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McmpFzwtt4/
<yuradoc> this is ^^ syslog
<IrcsomeBot> <R4πu|> Hello I am using dark breeze theme all apps work ok but when I use cisco packet tracer the text in menu become barely visible is their any way to fix this apart from changing the theme
<yuradoc> directories won't mount and break other mount
<yuradoc> what to do?
<isomari> greetings, what is the network tool that shows me the speed of each nic in a bond?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<gt8ost4l> anybody here?
<BluesKaj_> got question? just ask
<gt8ost4l> BluesKaj_: yes
<gt8ost4l> BluesKaj_: i got a problem with the scroll speed on kubuntu 19.04 dolphins scrolls to fast
<BluesKaj_> gt8ost4l, system settings>hardware>input devices>mouse>acceleration profile?...not sure that will help tho
<gt8ost4l> BluesKaj_: nop i tried that already that and pointer speed to no avail!
<diogenes_> gt8ost4l, maybe the legacy synaptic driver would do better with your device than the libinput, sometimes it does sometimes doesn't, no guarantees.
<gt8ost4l> diogenes_: what is it called
<BluesKaj_> gt8ost4l, is this desktop pc?
<gt8ost4l> yes
<gt8ost4l> lapto though
<gt8ost4l> laptop
<diogenes_> gt8ost4l, on debian it's called: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics.
<gt8ost4l> diogenes_: is it a gui?
<diogenes_> gt8ost4l, no, it's a driver, basically there are two drivers for touchpads: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and xserver-xorg-input-libinput, by default newer distros are using  xserver-xorg-input-libinput and on some older machines it's acting weird, that's why replacing it with  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics sometimes fixes the issue.
<gt8ost4l> diogenes_: so its just for touchpads i dont use my touchpad but usb mouse!
<diogenes_> oh sorry, for mouse you have what you have, i guess you can open a bug.
<BluesKaj_> yeah, touchpads are a pita :-)
<Jonas_> alguem online
#kubuntu 2019-06-14
<naught101[m]> Is there a KDE/Qt UI for creating encrypted USB drives?
<naught101[m]> Oh, partition manager
<valorie> kpm is very much an alive project
<Unit193> !info plasma-vault
<ubottu> plasma-vault (source: plasma-vault): Plasma applet and services for creating encrypted vaults. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 217 kB, installed size 1062 kB
<valorie> I dunno if you can make a vault in a thumbdrive though
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> good thought though
<Unit193> No clue, just heard of that once when looking up info on other stuff.  There's of course the zulu stuff.
<valorie> worth trying if you only want a vault on the thumb drive
<valorie> if you want the whole thing -- dunno
<Unit193> Pretty sure F2FS supports it.
<Unit193> Depends on if you need to read it on Windows or Mac.
<valorie> naught101[m]: ^^^
<naught101[m]> Thanks, yeah, KPM is nice, I've been using gparted for years, forgot there was a KDE version
<valorie> well, afaik it isn't a KDE version of gparted, although it does use parted
<naught101[m]> yeah, true
<valorie> of course you can use parted all by itself as well
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hell9
<swift110-phone__> Sup
<IrcsomeBot> Franky2010 was added by: Franky2010
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<meven> Hi !
<IrcsomeBot> <Franky2010> where to report not correct translation in OS
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Franky2010, Depends on exactly what is not translated properly
<pedropaulo> teste
<CoJaBo> how do I change the mouse speed?
<CoJaBo> this seems like it would be an important option
<CoJaBo> ..is this actually not possible?
<CoJaBo>  kubuntu bionic
<59NAAOQVY> CoJaBo: see my response in #KDE
<Backslash> Hey, uh, is there a good guide to dualbooting ubuntu with a copy of windows?
<BluesKaj_> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CoJaBo> I have this screen: https://image.ibb.co/dvAURU/GUvqCjs.png
<Backslash> Alright, thank you very much
<CoJaBo> None of the options there have any effect
<Backslash> Have a good life everyone
<fab_> ciao
<Guest61698> !list
<ubottu> Guest61698: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IrcsomeBot> ABHILASH T was added by: ABHILASH T
<Sky_Scraper> Hi guys, I got quite a stupid problem in Kubuntu, but I'm not figuring it out. I'm doing a little bash script, I need to open a new konsole from inside the script, and continue with the execution of the script, only when the new opened konsole closes itself. No, I can't run the commands running in the second konsole from the first script, I'm actually doing something to create a new konsole to do a manual job before continue
<Sky_Scraper> with the execution, that's my purpose. Any idea?
<Sky_Scraper> I wrote quite badly sorry, my purpose is, from the first script, open a new konsole, and continue with the execution of the first script, only when the konsole closes itself.
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Not sure I did something unsupported, but I installed Wayland on my Kubuntu install. Then I installed the latest Plasma. Whenever I run the Wayland instance, the moist stutters at scrolling and a few moments later, the screen goes blank (not monitor off blank)
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Also, the clipboard does not work on Wayland.
<Eric_Adams> Is anyone using backports on 19.04 (so running Plasma 5.16) noticed that file operations aren't being shown in notifications? This includes copy/move and extracting archives.
#kubuntu 2019-06-15
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Sky_Scraper, to stop code execution and launch a terminal, use: konsole.  If you need to launch a terminal and keep running use: konsole &
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj_> hey Linuxophil
<IrcsomeBot> Nik Kolosov was added by: Nik Kolosov
<IrcsomeBot> <Nik Kolosov> This bot automatically cheats subscribers and views in telegram. You can choose the GEO, gender, country. When cheating views you can choose the speed, as well as the number of posts for cheating views. … Our website: https://bit.ly/2ZrTODY
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Hello.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @JJ_4884, Hi Joel!
<watteri> hello, how is it so quiet here?
<aktive> I dont know
#kubuntu 2019-06-16
<mparillo> Because it is Saturday night? Because nobody needs support, because Kubuntu just works?
<Eric_Adams> mparillo: You are correct sir!
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Well, only if u r not experimenting
<aiena> which distro version provides QT 5.10 minimum of kubuntu I did a dist upgrade to kubuntu 18.04 but that uses 5.9.5
<aiena> ah I need 19.04
<aiena> I need some help pulseaudio is able to play sound through the HDMI port (via the GPU card) but does not list the internal realtek soundcard (on the motherboard). Alsamixer list both card but altering master volume there has no effect on audio playback via pulse. How do I make pulse pick the internal card?
<dreadneck> is there some predefined server list in konversation i can accesss
<acheronuk> dreadneck: sadly it is coded into the c++
<IrcsomeBot> <Franky2010> just installed yaru light theme, looks very nice on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franky2010> only I changed was Firefox cursor was too dark for me in default, now looks better for me
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey blued
<luiz> alguem me ajuda
<luiz> preciso instalar o whtsapp no ubuntu
<luiz_> ??
#kubuntu 2020-06-08
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you mounting to /mnt?  If so, are you mounting more than one disk?
<Oderus> guys i am having issues getting kmail to work. here is a paste of the output when i try to start akonadictrl https://pastebin.com/6e3VBZ7b
<moksha_> Hi I have something weird happening on my Kubuntu system.. I need help..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What are the symptoms?
<moksha_> Pressing the sleep button leads to system shutdown/or sth I am unable to understand.
<moksha_> I mean I press sleep and the screen goes blank and the cpu power cuts down
<moksha_> When I start PC again, I see nothing, not even the BIOS vendor image.. Then I cut off power and.. start PC again. This time it boots perfectly to the KDE system.
<moksha_> Sth like this never happened with me.. How to fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Desktop or laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> My Neon Bionic is somewhy always DEAD … Then do i remove the Neon repoes to upgrade as Kubuntu Focal? … Neon ppl have told to us Neon Focal has NOT EVEN YET been alpha
<moksha_> Desktop..
<moksha_> Specs: Clarkdale i3 530..
<moksha_> HDD
<moksha_> 7200 RPM, RAM $ Gigs
<moksha_> I meant 4 gigs
<moksha_> I am on Focal Stable
<moksha_> I can't even find the settings to tell KDE what to do when I press the sleep button
<moksha_> I don't think it's sleeping cuz it's cutting power off.. And not shutdown too cuz next reboot does nothing and I'm forced to boot again..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does system behave the same using the sleep icon in the  power/session menu?
<moksha_> Is it hibernating or what? If it's hibernating, why the strange behavious (nothing showing up) when I press the power button(after I pressed the sleep button and the thing happened)?
<moksha_> Yes.
<moksha_> It does the same when I sleep using terminal too
<moksha_> Using this command. systemctl sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does your BIOS have sleep levels like S3 or S5?
<moksha_> I have no ida
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What video card?
<moksha_> Windows 10sleeps fine
<moksha_> Integrated GPU
<moksha_> No dGPU
<moksha_> That'd be the clarkdale iGPU
<moksha_> I have used KDE and many other systemms.. This has never happened before.
<Oderus> guys i am having issues getting kmail to work. here is a paste of the output when i try to start akonadictrl https://pastebin.com/6e3VBZ7b any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you able to test a live version of Kubuntu 20.04?   I am suspecting a kernel issue.
<moksha_> Okay I goota leave now but I am leaving this windows open.. Please tell me how to fix this.. I'll be back in an hour
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I do not use Kmail so I am no help there.
<moksha_> yeah that could be the cause. I'll check that out and report back soon.. Thank ou Mr. MIller.
<Oderus> hmmm ok darin ty
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Oderus, Are you using 20.04?
<Oderus> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> By chance have you seen this bug report and tried the solutions mentioned there? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1850162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1850162 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi server will not start after upgrade to kubuntu 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Oderus> i have not. i will check it out ty
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think akonadi switched from myspl to postgres... was your upgrade from 18.04?
<Oderus> no.19.10. it worked a few days ago heh. idk what i did.
<agor> does anyone here use winrar for linux?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> winrar via wine?
<agor> what?
<agor> DarinMiller, are you there/
<agor> I meant rar for linux
<agor> do you use it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, I have not needed rar for linux.  Ark handles all of my compression needs.
<agor> DarinMiller, if you want to compress rar you need rar for linux regardless of Ark
<agor> you need to install it first..
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @DarinMiller, unrarring is sometimes needed for myself, but making rars never
<agor> who's hd_scania?
<agor> I don't see the user in the userlist?
<agor> it's like I'm the twilight zone
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @agor, You should find me likely on Twitter and Telegram :)
<agor> ah
<agor> DarinMiller, hd_scania: check this out: https://github.com/EvvailHub/winrar-keygen
<agor> it's for linux..
<agor> I just compiled it and it runs great!
<agor> on Kubuntu
<agor> I'm running Kubuntu 20.04
<agor> if you ever want to compress a rar with Ark you need that
<agor> at least if you don't want to use the command line..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> good to hear.  Does the unrar package from the repos not work?
<agor> rar and unrar are 2 different things
<agor> unrar simply unzips
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah, OK.
<agor> rar is for compression
<agor> on Kubuntu with ark "rar" won't show up in the menu unless you have the link I posted
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also see an rar and rarcrack package in the repos.... hmmm.
<agor> anyway, it works great.. I just created a license a few minutes ago in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very good.  Do use rar for work related data transfers?
<agor> I like having the option
<agor> I also like zstd (but that one is free)
<agor> DarinMiller, zstd is awesome
<Unit193> But by facebook. :3
<agor> i know :)
<Unit193> (But yes, zstd is cool despite that bit..)
<agor> Unit193, there's an app for android that supports zstd
<agor> for archiving and unzipping 2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> fb contribute quite a bit to OS, especially PHP optimizations.
<agor> Unit193, it's the latest version of "ZArchiver" (that's the app for android)
<agor> DarinMiller, what do you use to search for files on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> typically dolphin, but occasionally "find" on the command line.
<agor> DarinMiller, https://appimage.github.io/DawnlightSearch/
<agor> it also works with NTFS/FAT within Kubuntu...
<agor> it's extremely fast and the GUI is impressive
<agor> it scanned a 2GB HDD in 5 seconds yesterday (NTFS) on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> i have never heard of it!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sound quite impressive.
<agor> 2TB
<agor> not GB lol
<agor> that's because NTFS has a "tree" of it's contents so it's easy for any app that can search that
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ah, I see.
<agor> regardless, it's fast with linux partitions as well
<agor> and the GUI really helps
<agor> it's AppImage so you don't even need to install it
<agor> DarinMiller, https://github.com/chg-hou/DawnlightSearch
<agor> that's the main link
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller is perusing the long Utility list on the appimage website....
<agor> those are cool
<agor> DarinMiller, have you seen this before: https://www.hdsentinel.com/hard_disk_sentinel_linux_gui.php
<agor> it's free
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That seems very similar to gnome-disk-utility... but with temps.
<agor> DarinMiller, it's "pro" utility that gives accurate smart data
<agor> from any kind of drive
<agor> DarinMiller, you must use "etcher"?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I use ventoy.  The easiest way to create a mutli boot and regular USB drive all in one.
<agor> ah ok
<agor> I recently purchased PartedMagic as well
<agor> DarinMiller, https://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp/
<agor> it's for Linux (I also have the keygen for that one in Kubuntu)
<agor> you won't find a better image converter for linux..
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow, all kinds of stuff I have never seen.
<agor> ok.. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> I want to uninstall kubuntu i tred … sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop … sudo apt-get autoremove … This two Commands but not work
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Not sure if there are any audiophiles who use Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <JJ_4884> Is there a way to manipulate a DAC to a higher bitrate level? Or is that a pulse thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 1280x588) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VJrbDwER/file_31465.jpg My Ubuntu stuck at this Screen
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TDw46UBB/file_31466.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <AmanReDX> Windows start ho rha hai problem only ubuntu may aarha hai
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sure
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @AmanReDX, `sudo apt purge -fy --force-yes --autoremove kubuntu-desktop … sudo apt update … sudo apt full-upgrade  -fy --force-yes --autoremove --purge kubuntu-desktop`
<raimao> Heyy There !!
<lordievader1> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @lordievader1, Good afternoon😊
<lordievader> 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> But it's rainy
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @hd_scania, In Japan ? Here it's 37° C here
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @Terminator_99, India?😊
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @hd_scania, Yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> wang michael was added by: wang michael
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> I need to take a break beyond @KDEneon due to Focal Neon
<proctrap> I'm on kubuntu 20.04 and in dolphin I always have to double-copy/cut for it to work
<proctrap> so I have to cut/copy the files twice for it to do anything, any ideas on this ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No clue with the double cut/copy issue.   Try creating a 2nd user and login as the new user to see if problem persists.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @proctrap, Strange 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @hd_scania, It needs more time probably September or October
<_genuser_> hello people. I have a kubuntu VM that's been in use for quite a while. All of a sudden the networking stopped working for it. Ping says: connect: Network is unreachable.
<_genuser_> how would I go about debugging this? I have rebooted the VM already once. same result.
<_genuser_> no recent updates. no new installs.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Check the VM HW settings and possibly change the network hw to a different device.
<_genuser_> Configure Notifications shows - different elements. Once of them says Captive portal detected. next: Connection deactivated
<_genuser_> hmm, changing from bridged to NAT fixes. Which makes me think probably a host OS reboot would fix it. something got stopped probably for vmware that enabled bridge networks.
<pipiqiang> ?
<proctrap> any ideas where I can change the mut-button behvaiour on my USB headset ?
<proctrap> it mutes input and output currently
<proctrap> and doesn't do so on windows
<proctrap> and I'm not sure if that's decided by the USB driver in the kernel / pulse audio or alsa?
<user|89875> how do you get the wifi to work on kubuntu 20.04?
<spacefrog> is it possible to run VMware remote console on Kubuntu?
<spacefrog> i have it installed, but i can't find anything in the logs about it
<angus> hey
<tpole> tpole
<_zxq9_> spacefrog: Should work fine (works OK on Debian and Ubuntu, so should be fine on Kubuntu as well).
<_zxq9_> Not sure if there are lib requirements, but the installer looks like a statically linked bundle.
<spacefrog> it's a bit geared towards Red Hat users, as if their desktop was the holy grail
<_zxq9_> Right. Might have some path issues. Not sure. Fedora-branch derivatives are still pretty dominant in the corporatey space, and that's where VMWare is still really prevalent.
<_zxq9_> This is about a year and a half old, but might be related to the issue you're having: http://computersalad.blogspot.com/2018/09/using-vmware-remote-console-on-debian.html
<_zxq9_> TL;DR: Instead of a statically linked build (in the version in that article, anyway), the installer installs its dependent libs into /usr/lib/vmware and they may not be found -- so adding them to the lib path may be necessary.
<spacefrog> i tried that
<spacefrog> no go
<_zxq9_> OK
<spacefrog> thanks anyway
<_zxq9_> I'm not finding in the vmware docs a list of target distros.
<spacefrog> no worries
<spacefrog> it's all good
<spacefrog> it is what it is
<_zxq9_> OK. Good luck. Surely there is a way to do it, and probably not all that hard -- just have to find the trick.
<_zxq9_> Unfortunately I don't know much about vmware (I've only ever used kvm in production).
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I'm revisiting Kubuntu/KDE after years away on Gnome land. Tweaks and setup are going great. However, as someone who worked in HigherEd for 20+ years, I'm use to tools I can quickly teach and showcase concepts and ideas with others. One tool that I have found to be quite good at this is Shutter. I don't see anything like it for
<designbybeck> KDE/Kubuntu!? Am I missing something?
<RikMills> designbybeck: shutter as in screenshots?
<RikMills> if so then that was removed from newer Ubuntu as required old libs, but is now a snap
<RikMills> https://snapcraft.io/shutter
<designbybeck> yes RikMills
<designbybeck> RikMills, so I can add that to Kubntu 20.04 as a snap and it integrate pretty well with KDE?
<designbybeck> or at least work!
<RikMills> designbybeck: it will work. integrate, as in look nice in UI theming might not be great
<RikMills> but hey, it is a great tool so I use it anyway
#kubuntu 2020-06-09
<designbybeck> that will work for my needs Thank you RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> designbybeck was added by: designbybeck
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @Terminator_99, I just wait for their September alpha
<tpole> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @Terminator_99, I'm still happy with Trinity and XFCE with waiting for the public alpha of Neon Focal
<Roey> hello
<Roey> psst
<Roey> hey
<Roey> what do the Kubuntu folks feel about Snap?  I just read that Mint did away with it for their distro: https://www.linuxtoday.com/storage/linux-mint-votes-no-on-snap-packages-apt-to-block-snapd-installs.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @hd_scania, 👌
<linuxnuub> Question guys, can I chown an entire external hard drive from root to myself without any big bad screwups?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, For FAT partitions NO … For Linux-native partitions YES
<linuxnuub> It's an ext4 that I use to download stuff to via radarr and sonarr.
<linuxnuub> So I'm safe? Cool. It's got a lot of stuff on there that I don't wanna lose on accident, but some things are on there as root and I don't know why, so I figured I'd just chown them back to myself again.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> `sudo chown -``RR`` $YOURNAME:0 /dev/sdb1 … sudo chmod -RR 0775 /dev/sdb1`
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, `sudo ``e2fsck`` -ffyy /dev/sdb1 … sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/$YOURNAME/new_external`
<linuxnuub> what does the "e2fsck" -ffyy do?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, Forcely filesystem checking and cleaning … e2 is that your parition is ext4/3/2
<linuxnuub> in my dev file I on'y see sda and sda1, is it supposed to be sdb?
<linuxnuub> nvm, answered my own self running lsssci, it's sda.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, External `sda`? Are you at live CD? … Anyway on locally installed systems `sda` is always your FIRST internal SSD
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Or ... Your first internal SDD has NOTHING? And to install Kubuntu as your first distro?
<linuxnuub> no, I'm on kubuntu on the bare metal, no live CD.
<linuxnuub> I ran lsscsi, which gave this
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Bare metal? Celeron? Pentium? Atom? AMD entrance cores
<linuxnuub> [3:0:0:0]    disk    TOSHIBA  External USB 3.0 5438  /dev/sda
<linuxnuub> [N:0:4:1]    disk    Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 250GB__1          /dev/nvme0n1
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> NVMe SSD internally?
<linuxnuub> Yes, it's internal. and to answer your other question, I've got an intel quad core, i3-8109U and 8 gigs of ram.
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> I'm i3 too, but ... … Samsung SATA SSD "QVO" 931G in /dev/sda … And 15.6G RAM's
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Have you enabled UEFI?
<linuxnuub> It's a system76 meerkat, it came with POP OS but I've distrohopped around and settled on kubuntu.
<linuxnuub> running less on the drive says I own it... even though some stuff says its owned by root and not me..
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, So yes you HAVE BEEN safe, unless the USB drive is an Seagate mechanical
<linuxnuub> Nah toshiba, and thats been ext4 for who knows how long at this point.
<linuxnuub> Would it matter if I was using that with manjaro a while back, wiped it, and now I'm using it with kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Assign yourself to the ONLY sudoer … Then run, … `sudo e2fsck -ffyy /dev/sda1 … sudo mount /dev/sda1 /opt/toshiba_usb … sudo chown -RR $LINUXNUUB:0 /opt/``toshiba``_usb`
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> You MUST be an sudoer yourself to own sth instead of root
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> Hope this helps to master your nerdy life
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> 😊
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> 💪🏻😊🤝
<linuxnuub> I should be a sudoer, as I've been using the terminal all day.
<linuxnuub> AFAIK there isn't a root user enabled, as I can't SU into the terminal and not type sudo all the time.
<linuxnuub> Don't remember setting up any root password.
<linuxnuub> the "issue" is still there, but, the files are showing up in radarr and thats all that I'm caring about at this point. Thank you very much for your help!
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, `sudo bash` … OR … `sudo su` … As for launching the root shell but NOT enabling the root user … AND … `sudo passwd -ddeell root` … As for shutting off the root login … BEFORE this you MUST change YOUR password as of an sudoer
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> @linuxnuub, 👍🏻👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> any succesfully installed Lector reader in here?
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> (Photo, 1280x709) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pXd49u3j/file_31568.jpg
<valorie> !info lector
<ubottu> Package lector does not exist in focal
<valorie> it might be available as a snap or something
<valorie> you can search Discover for it
<valorie> @Cracking up... ^
<gloria__> .l.l
<gloria__> hiiiiiiii
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <hd_scania> It's somewhy no sound on Kubuntu-Trinity Focal … Now getting all the minimall needed Trinity packages upgraded and reinstalled
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @hd_scania, There is no such thing as trinity focal, and we do not support 3rd party repos. As said in the Neon chat, please do not take support chats off topic
<lordievader> Trinity, haven't heard that name in a long time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @valorie, no its not available as snap. i think only available as arch package
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @ubottu, how do i install it on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I guess use the instructions on the github page
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @RikMills, i installed tge dependencies how do i install the file from github
<gloria> ciao
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<daum> I recently got a new machine and installed kubuntu 20 on it, everything is working except getting my monitors to go to sleep.  It seems like it tries to start to put them to sleep but wakes itself back up then never turns off.  I do notice when it's suppose to turn them off,all the windows on my secondary display get moved to my primary display but then nothing happens.  I did test with xset dpms 10 20 to just verify they will turn off
<daum> properly and they do.  any ideas what could be occurring?
<IrcsomeBot> Kawin Rungsimuntakul | Saturn Network DAO | DAOStack Pollinator | Trusted In Trading was added by: Kawin Rungsimuntakul | Saturn Network DAO | DAOStack Pollinator | Trusted In Trading
<home_> hi. Fresh install of Kubuntu 20.04
<home_> Why does my computer not turn back on after I suspended it?
<home_> I check my CPU power indicator and it seems like everytime I press sleep, it does something else entirely
<home_> It's like shutdown but worse. When I press mouse/keyboard ofc nothing happens cuz as I said the power indicator goes off on pressing sleep!
<home_> When I press power on button, I get nothing.. not even motherboard oem logo.. Then I cut off power completely, then press powering on the system makes everything normal again..
<home_> I used almost all Ubuntu variants, Manjaro, Arch.. This never happened! Kubuntu us unable to sleep!
<home_> Hello? Please help!
<home_> mods here please reply
<home_> I am dual booting with Windows 10 and there is no problem with sleep on that.. So it's definitely not a hardware problem
<diogenes_> home_, linux iinux inherently had problems with sleep/resume so don't be surprised.
<home_> What? I have been using linux for over 3 years now. As I said, I have KDE on ARch too. Never had any problem with sleep. Why the hell would sleep completely turn my PC off?!
<diogenes_> what kernel in arch comparing to Kubuntu?
<home_> It's a 11 year old Desktop system. nothing new that Linux might have compatibilty probelms with..
<home_> I was on Kernel 5.6
<home_> With I got fed up with daily updates hence switched to Kubuntu
<diogenes_> try cli sleep and see if it works that way.
<home_> you mean systemctl sleep?
<diogenes_> yes
<home_> Did that too. Same results
<home_> Should I install a new kernel supported by ubuntu? I think they have 5.6 in officail repo
<diogenes_> you can try a newer kernel.
<home_> Okay sure. I'll do that tomorrow morning and report back here. If that doesn't work, should I post on kubuntu forums?
<diogenes_> yes you can always report.
<home_> Okay great. I have one more question.. I tried to install KDE from ubuntu mini iso.. I got into the desktop with 'kde-plasma-desktop'.. Then added LO, GIMP, FF etc.. That system, I can bet felt significantly snappier than the Kubuntu I just installed from the release ISO. What could be the reason? In case you are wondering why I got the iso with that already installed, the sleep probelm was the reason.. I thought maybe this would work..
<home_> Booting up was around 25 secs.. I had installed plymount, kde customized grub too..
<home_> On this install, it's around way more than a minute
<home_> I have turned baloo and kde wallet off
<Frogger-> Hi folks.  I have a question about Livepatch.  I have it installed on 3 machines already.  I wish to do a fresh install of 20.04 on one of them.  Do I have to de-register Livepatch on the initial system first or what do I have to do to get it running again on the the new install?
<diogenes_> home_, systemd-analyze blame
<home_> @digogenes https://textbin.net/ZztFCxP2BG
<home_> udisks2.service  , networkd-dispatcher.service      , NetworkManager-wait-online.service, accounts-daemon.service  can I safely disable all these services?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 613x296) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JV4pyzTo/file_31614.jpg
<home_> Okay I got a bright idea. I'll copy the config from my mini KDE install. Thank you for the help so far.
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @RikMills, ok i installed all dependencies from package manger.
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> what does the clone repository means
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ```git clone git@github.com:BasioMeusPuga/Lector.git```
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> that downloads the code to a folder called Lector
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> No support request. Just sending Kubuntu love to the team. Since I installed Kubuntu on my laptop, no going back. I feel like KDE is the premium DE and Kubuntu made everything easy for users.
<valorie>  thanks, @nash_g5
<IrcsomeBot> <JetSector603> @nash_g5, Wholeheartedly agree. Both the KDE and Kubuntu teams deserve a huge 'thank you" from all of us.
<GSMarquis> Long time gnome Ubuntu user. This is my first Kubuntu install 20.04.....I am impressed. Much snappier than gnome even the release in Ubuntu 20.04.
<GSMarquis> So is there a group of config files to backup so if i do a wipe/reinstall I can just copy them over to the new install?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The KDE and the respective apps have config files in both the ~/.config and ~/.local/share directories.  Filter for plasma in ~/.config directory and you will hit "most" of the desktop config files.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, filter for "kde" in the same directory for a few more.
<Guest_26> hello, sorry for disturbing, can I ask one question? it's about booting problem
<GSMarquis> So I can just keep copies of those and drop them right in on a new install?
#kubuntu 2020-06-10
<tpole> hmmm
<funkyjive> I just added 4   4TB drives to a system and am trying to create a RAID 5 array with mdadm.  I created partitions on the 4 drives using gdisk so I could transcend the 2TB partition limit of fdisk.  After assembling the raid array though, it comes in at 6TB instead of the expected 12TB
<funkyjive> it seems to be maxing out at 2TB per drive
<funkyjive> mdadm --details /dev/md0 seems to confirm this with 6TB as the size and 2TB as the "used"  (the XOR stuff).
<funkyjive> any ideas how I can identify why this is happening?  parted -l shows 4 4001GB partitions
<funkyjive> sudo mdadm --create --verbose --force --assume-clean /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<funkyjive> is my array creation command
<genii> II think you need GPT partition
<genii> Does: sudo parted -l    ...show msdos or gpt  under the Partition Table field?
<funkyjive> Partition Table: gpt
<funkyjive> it does say that.
<funkyjive> I just tried to create the array without using partitions (so putting /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd and /dev/sde) and it created using the full size
<genii> You can use the entire device, but then automounting won't usually work on those
<funkyjive> right ... I was reticent to do it ... but it does seem to prove that the problem is the partition
<genii> ( because it looks to the partition info for filesystem hint of what to mount )
<funkyjive> ok, my partitions have been purged and I have done a sudo mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdd  for each drive
<funkyjive> I should be at square one.
<funkyjive> I am going to try to re-create the partitions now
<funkyjive> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name        Flags
<funkyjive>  1      1049kB  4001GB  4001GB               Linux RAID  raid
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey all
<home_> hi I have a problem to troubleshoot
<home_> I have a full kubuntu and mini kde install on two different partitions
<home_> The mini boots up in exactly 60 seconds. But the full one take 100 seconds
<funkyjive> I think that worked ... whatever that did reset whatever was the problem.
<home_> I checked it and found out that  systemd-journal-flush.service takes 13 seconds on full Kubuntu (vs 3 seconds on mini), dev-sdaX.device 12 seconds (vs 6.7 secs on mini), udisks2.service takes 12 secs on full (vs 8.7 secs on mini)
<home_> Why is this differnece? What is wronf with the full Kubuntu install?
<funkyjive> genii: thanks for your response and moral support.  I now have an 11TB raid drive.
<home_> Hello? Somebody tell me how to fix that?
<genii> funkyjive: Yay!.. although it seemed to have corrected itself ;)
<home_> @genii could you help?
<genii> home_: It is my bedtime soon, so not tonight, unfortunately
<home_> um okay. np
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> home_, I can try to assist.  So 2 different partitions on the same PC behave entirely different?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Please run the following from each session and paste the corresponding links here: systemd-analyze blame | pastebinit
<linuxnuub> how do I delete a large file? I'm trying to delete the entire folder it resides in, but using rmdir isn't playing nice. Doing a right click and sending to trash gives me an error saying it's too large.
<Dragnslcr> linuxnuub- if you right-click on the file and then hold down shift, "Move to trash" will change to "Delete"
<linuxnuub> I figured it in a round about way, could you tell me if this was a smart idea or no?
<linuxnuub> there were spaces in the folder and file name, so I manually turned all of those into a period, then I ran rm on the file itself, and then I ran rmdir on the folder.
<linuxnuub> I'm trying to learn as much of the command line as I possibly can, it's fun doing it this way, I feel I'm learning a lot and have more control over what I'm doing. Even though at the moment I'm not super knowledgeable.
<linuxnuub> must I remove all spaces from my directories and file names?
<Dragnslcr> Nope
<Dragnslcr> Tab-completion in the shell will handle them fine
<Dragnslcr> If you need to type the name manually, you can use a backslash to escape the space, e.g. "file\ name.txt"
<linuxnuub> How do I turn those into something the terminal will understand? I got a lot of "rm: cannot remove 'Of': No such file or directory" and "rm: cannot remove 'the': No such file or directory"
<linuxnuub> aah, so it would be instead of "I am tall" it would be "I\am\tall"
<Dragnslcr> I think putting quotation marks around the entire name will work, too
<Dragnslcr> "I\ am\ tall"
<Dragnslcr> A space becomes a backslash and a space
<linuxnuub> oh ok, muchas gracias!
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<linuxnuub> I've ended up renaming everything over the past hour over this.. lol should have looked into it more.
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> @RikMills, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning
<swift110> hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7Od5YFdX/file_31669.jpg y does the uninstalled splash screen still showing up in my settings how do i remove it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Cracking up…> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/GnJ8WzPU/file_31670.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> Will Chen was added by: Will Chen
<cptguy39> How would I extract the password value between double quotes form this output: {    "OperationId": "9786fe82-377d-40f1-944b-fd597209a5ac",    "Password": "1\\yI'5@&TfdyJb"}
<cptguy39> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TFZkpK4F8h/
<gloria> ciao
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ciao
<user|53777> Hi all, asking a newb question. I tried to download kubuntu 20.04, I did a dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096
<user|53777> the image is written correctly
<user|53777> and I see the drive as kubuntu
<user|53777> with boot files etc inside
<user|53777> when I boot from the usb
<user|53777> screen stays black
<user|53777> I tried with disk utility
<user|53777> and other
<user|53777> no success
<user|53777> is there something wrong with the latest kubuntu
<user|96007> i weant to run make xconfig and asks for qt4 or 5, how can i install it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<moksha_> Hi. I have a question
<moksha_> Can I somehow install just the ubuntu core packages excluding anything related to the desktop Environment when booting on Live CD?
<moksha_> I had Xubuntu Core (817mb) which I install, then moved to KDE Plasma .. It's significantly faster to boot and function compared to the Kubutu I later installed from the full Kubuntu install later on a differnet partition..
<moksha_> I'm not sure if I am able to translate what I mean but I just wat to install the core except any bloat
<daum> any ideas how i can track what is "waking up" my monitors?  As soon as they go to sleep they immediately rewake up
<viewer|24> Hi
<viewer|24> I'm unable to login kubuntu 19.10
<viewer|24> Even I entered correct password
<mparillo> For looking at what slows your boot, I recommend https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-analyze.html
<mparillo> blame option
<mparillo> If you want to start from scratch, you could try installing from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/focal/
<serkanvb> hello. I did not see 32bit image on download pages for Kubuntu19.10. is there 32bit alternatives for Kubuntu19.10 and Kubuntu20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 32bit was dropped for 19.10 and beyond
<claydoh> serkanvb: no, there are no longer 32 bit isos any longer. 18.04 was the last to have 32 bit installers
<serkanvb> is there a 19.04 version. it looks like there is/was but I cannot find the iso images
<oerheks> 19.04 is EOL, dead
<oerheks> 19.10 is supported ( for one month), else 18.04 LTS or 20.04 LTS
<serkanvb> oerheks ok. thanks
<somekool-copy> 18.04 & 20.04 both great releases, just make sure there is a K leading the file, that what makes it beautiful ;)
<oerheks> Kanonical?
<serkanvb> anyone knows an official mirror from where I can download 19.04? I need it for some tests.
<claydoh> There are no official sources for the iso, as 19.04 is EOL, its package repos have been mothballed so using it will be awkward at best even if you do find a source.
<user|76369> I have installed Kubuntu several times but it  is always bloked.
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> @user|76369, What's is the issue?
<IrcsomeBot> apvchan was added by: apvchan
<IrcsomeBot> <apvchan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/qpRJS9XE/file_31713.jpg Ciao a tutti ho fatto un aggiornamento oggi... Al riavvio non mi parte Kubuntu... Se in recovery mode mi esce questo e si ferma... Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie
<IrcsomeBot> <apvchan> Hi I did a upgrade and after Kubuntu crash in this screen. How can I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <John da Eira> Will Kubuntu 20.04 receive the Plasma 5.19 update?
<IrcsomeBot> Tisha_Esteban was added by: Tisha_Esteban
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> John, 20.04 is based on QT 5.12.8 and synchronized with the main Ubuntu repos.  Plasma 5.19 depends on QT 5.14.x so due to the complexity of repackaging  QT, Plasma 5.19 will not be backported to 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <John da Eira> Thanks for the answer. I thought is would be in the Kubuntu Backports like 19.10 was.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> QT dependency revision jumps are the major stumbling blocks for back porting.  Due to multiple DE's (Lubuntu, Kubuntu and soon studio) depending on the QT packages, Canonoical cannot upgrade the QT packages without a lot of testing.  Due to developer bandwidth limitations, nobody has time undertake the extra projects.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> To add to that, if we did provide an updated Qt in a PPA, that would break a reasonably large number of apps in the archive that are not in Kubuntu's supported set of apps. To 'unbreak' them we would need to provide and more importantly maintain rebuild and build fixes with the newer Qt for them all, which is currently way outside our remit and manpower abilities. A lot of social media comment make it it look as if we are being lazy
<IrcsomeBot> in 'just not updating Qt, but
#kubuntu 2020-06-11
<sauna> what's the linux equivalent to the windows nslookup command?
<ruben_> hola, tengo una pregunta quizá tiene sentido en este canal, uso kubuntu hace poco, y vi que pronto saldrá la nueva versión de kde, entiendo que kubuntu 20.04 utiliza todos los paquetes estables. En ese sentido, cuando salga la nueva versión de kde,  ¿conviene instalarla en kubuntu?
<Benaque> Hola Rubén. La versión 5.19 de Plasma está en la versión de KDE Neón. En kubuntu puedes obtenerla vía -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports pero por el momento no la han subido.
<Benaque> Todavía contine bugs y el equipo debe de probarla en Kubuntu
<ruben_> Muchas gracias <Benaque>
<Benaque> De nada, ruben_
<ruben_> Realmente me gustó mucho la flexibilidad de Kubuntu y está robusto, funciona muy bien
<ruben_> usé mucho tiempo ubuntu, y durante un buen rato elementary, por lo pulido, pero se volvía muy lenta mi laptop
<Benaque> Para mí, funciona perfecto con Plasma y los paquetes .deb, pero es cuestión de gustos. Otros prefieren plasma en OpenSuse, Solus, Endeavour, etc. En lo que te pueda ayudar.
<ruben_> gracias
<Benaque> Plasma funciona rápido en kaosx, pero no es base ubuntu, es base arch
<ruben_> acá no me quejo, tengo una dell xps 13 9370 y va muy bien
<Benaque> Perfecto. Tengo que reiniciar, estoy instalando. DAme 1 min.
<kubuntu> lp
<IrcsomeBot> CharlesBoyleB99 was added by: CharlesBoyleB99
<lordievader1> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<lordievader> Doing alright here, how are you Swift110?
<nicholasthan> i ant to use make xconfig for kernel building but asks for qt, how can i isttall it on kubuntu?
<hajducsekb> Hey! I've just bought an HDMI-to-VGA Adapter (I will no longer have access to the HDMI monitor I was using), and when I started up my pc (running Kubuntu 19.10), it went completely black. It was working fine until the login screen, but when the KDE logo appeared, it went out after a few seconds. Since I have Kodi installed, I've tried to load it up as a desktop session (from the login screen) afterwards, and that
<hajducsekb> worked just fine. My first suspicion is that it detected it as a dual monitor set-up, but I forgot the default shortcut for changing the layout of that (split/mirrored/etc.). Can someone please tell me that? Thanks in advance!
<hajducsekb> Well, I plugged in the HDMI monitor while I still can, and played around a bit in the display settings. I somehow managed to have it show up on the other monitor.
<IrcsomeBot> <wang michael> disconnect()
<IrcsomeBot> Richard Frank was added by: Richard Frank
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clay_> Hello, Im not sure exactly what has happened... after logging in a dialog came up and asked me to choose betwen kwin and
<clay_> Hello, Im not sure exactly what has happened... after logging in a dialog came up and asked me to choose betwen kwin and other option, which didnt function, so i have chosen kwin, now my desktop appears to be something called lxqt. All my panels and different user configurations are all messed up, I have no idea what happened or how to get it back, I have googled restarting kde5 and kstart5 plasmashell command in konsole gets it
<clay_> looking somewhat like i had it before, but is only temporary and nothing functions like it should.
<BluesKaj> clay_, did you install Kubuntu or some othef flavour and then install kde/plasma ?
<BluesKaj> other
<clay_> i did a clean fresh install of kubuntu only, i havent tried to install anything else.
<BluesKaj> ok, make sure you have plasma-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed for starters
<clay_> plasma-desktop is already the newest version (4:5.18.5-0ubuntu0.1). kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version (1.398).
<clay_> ok no problem
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<clay_> k
<clay_> BluesKaj: thanks, i figured it out... my kids changed the desktop to lxqt at the login screen. I didnt even realise this was possible. The option is hidden by the background and difficult to see... sillyness
<user|80219> TEAMVIEWER  PER KUBUNTU
<user|80219> COME SI INSTALLA
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> (Photo, 527x300) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J1rGElt4/file_31800.jpg Is this Kubuntu issue or KDE or Okular?
 * keithzg-M has Kubuntu 20.04 booted back into on his Pixelbook, gonna see if another round of updates has the GUI working again or not . . .
<keithzg-M> Well shucks.
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> got home after being gone for three days and my hd was 100% full... found out that in / "timeshift" filled my disc up
<lsd_> lsd|2: sssssssssssssssssss
<naidoe> hi everybody, earlier i tried to install the rtl8812au driver to use my alfa AWUS036AC wifi adapter, i'm using a laptop and already have an integrated wireless card (Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)). After many different attempts to try to make the wirless adapter work, i realised that my wireless card was recognised as an ethernet interface (while still having wifi access), i think i broke it even more and am now plugged to my
<naidoe> router using a cable without being able to use wifi at all. Anybody willing to help ?
<paolo_> helllo
<paolo_> can someone help me with skanlte
<paolo_> skanlite
<paolo_> so afeter the printer installation skanlite doesn detect any scan
<paolo_> and suggest me to visit scan page
<paolo_> I have to install sane back ends
<paolo_> ?
<paolo_> any help ???
<paolo_> can u help me with skanlite
<keithzg-M> paolo_: Sorry, haven't used a scanner in years, no idea. When in doubt, install the recommended packages?
<paolo_> keithzg-M: I've installed the driver downloaded from the samsung website
<paolo_> the printer works is the sca the problem .. the printer is samsung m2070 n
<paolo_> m2070
<keithzg-M> Again, I haven't scanned anything in years, no idea, sorry.
<paolo_> my os is kubntu 18.04
<paolo_> keithzg-M: thanx
<paolo_> any other help
<daum> any ideas on when I use kde for power management settings of turn monitor off after 10 minutes, I can see in my xset q, it's set to 300/600.  But when they go to turn off completely the immediately reawaken, on 5.18.5 (kubuntu 20))
<linux_n> Does kubuntu 20.04 come with snap by default?
<oerheks> Yes, snaps are great!
<linux_n> Ok oerheks thanks.
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<TBotNik> All: tried to upgrade to Kubutnut 18.04 LTS on my file server. Live DVD install seemed OK but reboot stalled at the "KUBUNYU" screen.  left it on over night to make sure and still stuch there this morning.  What patches are out there as obviously this Live DVD was not tested and errors?
<TBotNik> All: Wrote this up at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1249313/live-dvd-problems
<spacefrog> i don't know if this is kder or krdc, but it's very flaky compared to remmina
<spacefrog> it randomly decides not to work, especially on locally hosted kvm guests
<masterkeylink> hello
#kubuntu 2020-06-12
<josef_> josefreiss
<josef_> graz
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> I'm good lordevadier
<pragomer> Hi, is it possible to change the default shortcut for creating new folders in dolphin - which ist F10 - to STRG+SHIFT+N (like in Windows) ? Or to additionally define the 2nd one for creating folders?
<dax> click the lines icon in the top right -> click Configure Keyboard Shortcuts -> search for "folder"
<pragomer> dax: oh thanks... I found it... KDE Plasma is just so great... because I can set nearly everything... thank you :-)
<paolo_> hello
<paolo_> plz can someone help  me ?  I'm in trouble with Skanlite . I 've installed driver for my Samsung M2070 printer on Kubuntu 18.04, I can print but Skanlite doesn't detect any scanner
<paolo_> ??
<paolo_> but https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VkfvKn75bK/
<paolo_> and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZjB4Yyqg78/
<paolo_> not very helpfull.....
<paolo_> :?:?:?
<paolo_> plz can someone help  me ?  I'm in trouble with Skanlite . I 've installed driver for my Samsung M2070 printer on Kubuntu 18.04, I can print but Skanlite doesn't detect any scanner
<lordievader> Good morning
<paolo_> plz can someone help  me ?  I'm in trouble with Skanlite . I 've installed driver for my Samsung M2070 printer on Kubuntu 18.04, I can print but Skanlite doesn't detect any scanner
<lordievader> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<paolo_> ubottu: ..I've laredy tried several solution but no one works for me ...
<ubottu> paolo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paolo_> lordievader: ever be patience
<lordievader> I'm afraid not many people do thing with scanners these days.
<paolo_> plz can someone help  me ?  I'm in trouble with Skanlite . I 've installed driver for my Samsung M2070 printer on Kubuntu 18.04, I can print but Skanlite doesn't detect any scanner
<alazred> paolo_: Some people have had sucess with this scaner: see there https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=237146
<diogenes_> paolo_, try xsane.
<paolo_> alazred: treid ... but not working
<paolo_> diogenes_: did  u means instead of skalite?  are u meaning could be the software
<paolo_>  did u guys check my previous pastebin?
<alazred> paolo_: your printer should be supported with those drivers. https://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/index.html
<paolo_> alazred .. already tried this one too but didn't work ... now after 24 hours of research I f ixed ....I had to change firewall rules and restart services in this way with those command
<paolo_> alazred: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w97cCcqhwr/
<paolo_> I was worried cause I ve already installed this printer several time in different debian based OS ...and this was the first time I got in trouble like this
<paolo_> I moved to kubuntu from mint cinnamon cause I like KDE ... but after  some months I'm not so happy
<paolo_> I 've found several bugs
<paolo_> I did'n t expect from Ubuntu ... for example after 2 months I'm not able to make my bluetooth working
<user|64961> is there a minimum system requirements for kubuntu?
<salvo90100> Salve a tutti
<salvo90100> Salve a tutti
<lordievader> salvo90100: This is still an English channel. You might have more luck in English or in #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<TBotNik> All:No Answer YDay trying again: Tried to upgrade to Kubutnut 18.04 LTS on my file server. Live DVD install seemed OK but reboot stalled at the "KUBUNYU" screen. left it on over night to make sure and still stuch there this morning. What patches are out there as obviously this Live DVD was not tested and errors?
<TBotNik> hello my webcam doesnt work
<TBotNik> All: Wrote this up at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1249313/live-dvd-problems
<aestheticturkey> does this thing work
<aestheticturkey> just got told by my friend there is an irc client that comes with plasma
<franzo> it's called konversation
<aestheticturkey> yeah i know
<aestheticturkey> i just found 9 diamonds
<aestheticturkey> is this active?
<aestheticturkey> seems like im the only one talking right now
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yes it is active, but it's a support channel
<petersaints> Hi guys! I'm just wondering if there are plans of releasing KDE Plasma 5.19 for 20.04 on the Backports PPA?
<BluesKaj> petersaints, maybe the guys at #kubuntu-devel can help you.
<GSMarquis> So my canon mx870 printer worked great on 18.04, 19.10, and nothing on 20.04......have no idea where to start.
<IrcsomeBot> Zental Derik was added by: Zental Derik
<GSMarquis> NM......solved.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How did you solve the printer issue?  I have seen multiple reports of printer problems with 20.04 and the solutions I have seen have not worked very well (may dad's all-in-one HP scanner/printer was one example which worked fine on 18.04).
<GSMarquis> downloaded the guten-printer package......researched and all the recent printers were listed.
<Dakeiz> Good evening everyone. I am having bandwidth issues and I wonder when they appeared because I didn't really pay attention until a few days ago. I have a 1Gbps connection at home and Speedtest or Fast only show 50Mbps... I've had issues with WiFi on a laptop, but I wonder if there are also issues with wired connections. Could someone help me figure it out, please?
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> what speed does your ISP say you have Dakeiz »???
<Dakeiz> sigAIO: 1000 Mbps
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> just because you have a 1Gbps doesn't mean thats what you're going to get for internet speeds
<Dakeiz> sigAIO: I have another device running Windows 10, and on Speedtest and Fast it's getting 900+ Mbps
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> 1000Gbps is 125 megabytes per second... I doubt that's your internet speed
<Dakeiz> It's 1Gbps, soon to be upgraded to 10Gbps
<Dakeiz> If I download something from Google Drive I'd easily get 100+ MBps
<Dakeiz> Google Drive uses Bytes, whereas my ISP and Speedtest use Bits
<Dakeiz> I have 1 Gigabit per second, which is equal to 125 Mega bytes per second
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> just said thta
<Dakeiz> Managed to find a link to an old speed test on Fast.com : https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/688033479203618825/689824674888024195/unknown.png?width=713&height=658
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> thats about 108.75 megabytes per second
<Dakeiz> Yeah, close enough to the 1Gbps
<Dakeiz> Now in downloading I'm only at 45 Mbps while the Windows device is easily at 800/900+...
<Dakeiz> Not downloading anything, and the network is not particularly flooded
<razerwaron> hello, after trying to open my sh script with nano it looks funny, how could attach a picture here?
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> the attatch icon just to the left of where you type
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> Megabyte and Megabit are two different measurements
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> I think you're confusing the two when trying to figure out your speed
<razerwaron> I am using Konversation to connect to this IRC channel, it seems it doesn't have that functionality, what IRC client are you using?
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> I use Kvirc and telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> I'm on this channel on telegram
<razerwaron> Cheers, I willl try to give a shot telegram then ^^
<Dakeiz> sigAIO: I am not confusing them at all, man...
<Dakeiz> I am supposed to have at the very least 800 Mbps when doing a speedtest, I have 45 Mbps now.... No need to be a doctor to see there's a problem
<Dakeiz> The screenshot I linked you was performed on the very same machine (don't remember if it was on Kubuntu or Linux Mint, though)
<IrcsomeBot> Albert Aal was added by: Albert Aal
<IrcsomeBot> <Albert Aal> Hi . How to add sd card reader?
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> Hello - I have a Lenovo P51 running Kubuntu 20.04 that I just updated to 5.4.0-37 and am getting a black screen after rebooting and entering my encryption password. I was/am running Nvidia driver 440.82 and saw the DKMS process during the apt upgrade. … I tried resigning the drivers with a new key anyways, no resolve. … I then tried booting with the 5.4.0-33 kernal via advanced options, also no resolve.
<derek-shnosh> Hello - I have a Lenovo P51 running Kubuntu 20.04 that I just updated to 5.4.0-37 and am getting a black screen after rebooting and entering my encryption password. I was/am running Nvidia driver 440.82 and saw the DKMS process during the apt upgrade.
<derek-shnosh> I tried resigning the drivers with a new key anyways, no resolve; I then tried booting with the 5.4.0-33 kernal via advanced options, also no resolve.
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> Well then guess i'll just stay in IRC didn't know it was mirrored.
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> Sorry for spam
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you need assistance uninstalling the NVidia drivers?
<derek-shnosh> I went to TTY2 and ran `apt list -i | grep nvidia` and there were none installed... I just ran `ubuntu-drivers install` and they're now reinstalled... I rebooted and entered my encryption PW and am now staring at the LENOVO BIOS screen.
<derek-shnosh> Which I suppose is better than a black screen, but still no login screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which nvidia card?
<derek-shnosh> Quadro M2200 Mobile.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Everything was working prior to the kernel update?
<derek-shnosh> Yes.
<derek-shnosh> I attached a list of everything that was upgraded at the time here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1882991/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1882991 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 5.4.0-37-generic leads to black screen after grub, 5.4.0-26-generic works normally" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have the nvidia ppa installed?
<derek-shnosh> Is there a quick way to check without manually scouring through all of the files in /etc/apt/sources*
<derek-shnosh> I have `graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-focal`
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hmmmm, ok
#kubuntu 2020-06-13
<derek-shnosh> Its commented out in the file though.
<derek-shnosh> Right now the nvidia driver version installed is 440.62
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Are you abele to boot with the nouveau driver (maybe need to use nomodeset on the command line)?
<derek-shnosh> Can you provide guidance on trying that?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-440
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then try rebooting.  If black screen, then reboot again and go into grub.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might need to hit Esc to open the grub menu if not multi-boot  setup.
<derek-shnosh> Ok, standby
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> will do.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might want to try the nvidia-driver-430 or 435 drivers until bug you encountered is fixed.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> FWIW, I have 2 NVidia systems here running fine with the 440.64.00 driver, and the 5.4.0-26 and 5.4.0-37 kernels.  (1080 and 960M models resp).
<derek-shnosh> I've purged nvidia-driver-440, what whas the nomodeset ?
<derek-shnosh> For the record, I was running 440.82 with 5.4.0-33 kernel before this situation.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try to reboot.  If you get a black screen, then reboot again and tap the Esc key until the grub menu appears.
<derek-shnosh> Ok...
<derek-shnosh> I've rebooted, entered encryption pw, and now just the Lenovo image again... originally it'd just go to a black screen, this "lenovo image" thing has been prevalent since I did the `ubuntu-drivers install` command.
<derek-shnosh> will do the reboot now, and go to grub menu
<derek-shnosh> Oh, I read somewhere about `kstart5 plasmashell`, is this relevant? Because when I go to TTY2 and login and enter that command, it gives errors about `qt.qpa.xcb` and `qt.qpa.plugin`.
<derek-shnosh> i'm at `grub>` prompt now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think you are fighting graphic driver at the moment.  How did you install Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Select the top line
<derek-shnosh> There's nothing to select, its a prompt.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> just a "grub>" prompt?
<derek-shnosh> yes i had the selectable menu before that but hitting ESC brought me to this prompt
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No text menu with kenerel selection options?
<derek-shnosh> it was on screen before ESC, show sup every boot
<derek-shnosh> can i get back to that without rebooting, can i exit `grub>` prompt?
<derek-shnosh> nvm, just rebooting
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, Ok on the selection menu, ensure the top line is selected and hit the "e" key to edit
<derek-shnosh> 1st option is "ubuntu", 2nd option is "Advanced options"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<derek-shnosh> ok done
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.dell.com/support/article/en-us/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Let me know if more explanation is needed.
<derek-shnosh> ok put the `nomodeset`, reading
<derek-shnosh> EYYY login screen!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> also remove the quiet option to enable the viewing of the boot steram
<derek-shnosh> didn't remove quiet, but i 'm on my desktop now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cool!
<derek-shnosh> so i presume this is a temp solution?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no need to remove quiet
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that was just to reveal any monsters that may be preventing boot.
<derek-shnosh> gotcha,
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, temp solution.  So now try installing the 430 or 435 driver.
<derek-shnosh> how about 440.82? i still have that DLed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sure, git it a try.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The steps above will restore you back to a system where you can try the other drivers if needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So if 440.82 black screen, ctrl-alt-f2 for the tty, sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-*, boot with nomodeset via grub, and try another driver.
<derek-shnosh> says i'm missing nvidia-installer-cleanup when i run dpkg -i on the 440.82 driver
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> is the  440.82 driver from the nvdia-ppa or downloaded from NVidia?
<derek-shnosh> downloaded
<derek-shnosh> the 440.82 driver is weird, says `nvidia-driver-440/focal 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 amd64`
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, the ppa website is equally mixed....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=focal
<derek-shnosh> there's still a considerable amount of nvidia things showing when I run `apt list -i | grep nvidia`
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try enabling the PPA and then run "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> grep for nvidia-driver-440 and report the version...
<derek-shnosh> ok.... that's where I see `nvidia-driver-440/focal 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 amd64`
<derek-shnosh> I just installed it, since it came from PPA, i don't have to manually sign it fore secureboot do i?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> apt list nvidia-driver-440 -a
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correct, no manual signing will be necessary.
<derek-shnosh> alright when I run that cmd, another one shows up
<derek-shnosh> `nvidia-driver-440/focal 440.82-0ubuntu0-0.20.04.1 amd64`
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that's what I see here also.
<derek-shnosh> i read a reddit threat discussing why the "really" one is there.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And apt says:  nvidia-driver-440/focal,now 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6 amd64 [installed]
<derek-shnosh> is there a way to force the 440.82 (actual) install via apt since it shows up with `apt list -a`?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh, still have the link?  I do not know why we have 2 options.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no idea...
<derek-shnosh> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/g3mrex/why_did_ubuntus_graphics_ppa_push_a_downgrade_to/
<derek-shnosh> is it a terrible idea to `apt purge *nvidia*` and start over?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nope, apt purge should work fine.
<derek-shnosh> for *nvidia*... or just nvidia*?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have used it myself several times before my hybrid laptop was properly supported.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nvidia-* is fine
<derek_shnosh2> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/26c058fb2e3c3b37399c2a1106159f9e/pasted.txt
<derek-shnosh> ^ that's the output from `apt list -i | grep nvidia`
<derek-shnosh> There's a bunch of "libnivida-*" things in there
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, all of those will be cleaned up as they depends of the main driver...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Assuming the packages are setup properly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> run the purge and check again.
<derek-shnosh> ahh ok
<derek-shnosh> this is weird, i type `sudo apt purge nvidia-*` and it says "unable to locate package nvidia-*"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try sudo apt purge nvidia*
<derek-shnosh> doing the same thing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-440
<derek-shnosh> that' worked.
<derek-shnosh> guess you cant wildcard that
<derek-shnosh> ok, so the driver isn't in the `list -i` anymore... but everything else still is
<derek-shnosh> ahh, need to do `autoremove` i think
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> do you have any nvidia files in you current directory?  I have seen where apt will try to act on any files in your current directory when the wild card is used (very strange and unexpected behavior).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try sudo apt autoremove
<derek-shnosh> I did that now there's only 4 left...
<derek_shnosh2> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/9612ed0994b4c465fcb1db792cdd9c08/pasted.txt
<derek_shnosh2> should i purge those too?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, I would
<derek-shnosh> the linux modules one too?
<derek-shnosh> i presume i'm going to have to sign the 440.82 driver if i do it from .deb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, if you use the deb route, I suspect manual signing may be required.
<derek-shnosh> i've got the whole list nuked.
<derek-shnosh> can i force apt to use the "actual" 440.82 driver?
<derek-shnosh> i think i can
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have no idea how to force the 440.82 only driver.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How did you do it?
<derek-shnosh> `apt install nvidia-driver-440=440.82-0ubuntu0-0.20.04.1
<derek-shnosh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/428772/how-to-install-specific-version-of-some-package
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cool!
<derek-shnosh> getting complaints about unmet dependencies though
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> like what?
<derek_shnosh2> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/5f49a51e5e39a4c59db4eb21bc6a8a16/pasted.txt
<derek-shnosh> i'm going to get castrated if i don't go eat dinner with the fam right now... lol i'll come back to this if you're still here. I greatly appreciate your help/guidance!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what if you try  sudo apt install —fix-broken
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> this should fix the issue: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440=440.82-0ubuntu0-0.20.04.1 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440
<derek-shnosh> ooh pizza night, have a few mins before its ready
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have had to explicitly specify the xorg server version when installing bleeding edge drivers.
<derek-shnosh> I typed that and got the same output... about dependencies.
<derek-shnosh> is `--fix-broken` cmd by itself, or add to apt install?
<derek-shnosh> i'm going to install from .deb and sign it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> keep adding the files in the depends....
<derek-shnosh> i don't want it installing this "really440.64" stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ok
<derek-shnosh> i have quick scripts to generate and sign for kernel updates... have to do it for vmware workstation too
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> my  packages seem to be the 82 version even though the 64 package is installed: https://pastebin.com/7FZKfeie
<derek-shnosh> that's how mine was, i interpret that as saying the 440.64 driver is actually installed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, yes i agree.. seems to be the 64 packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what's in 82 that you need?
<derek-shnosh> Well installing the 440-82(really440.64) drivers i don't get login screen remember?
<derek-shnosh> we had to do `nomodeset`
<derek-shnosh> so i think reinstalling this won't do much good
<derek-shnosh> i mean, i can try
<derek-shnosh> yeah i'm going to let that rip
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not sure if the deb installed all the necessary deps.  But at least you know how to recover now to try other stuff.
<derek-shnosh> i do, thank you! I can tinker around and if I come up with a solution i'll chime in.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Excellent, yes please let me know what works.
<derek-shnosh> going to copy the install log
<derek_shnosh2> Yikes.. yeah errors...
<derek_shnosh2> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/8745b6ab3e2fb6aa8c28e8230eab7433/pasted.txt
<derek-shnosh> note sure why it says secureboot not enabled, it absolutely is
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmmm, that is strange....
<derek-shnosh> hmm, errors might be nothing... says things are already found in kernel
<derek-shnosh> DarinMiller oddly enough I'm even getting the issue with all nvidia drivers purged
<derek-shnosh> ... but now my tty2 was flashing too... tf
<derek-shnosh> @DarinMiller - I'm up and running with `nvidia-driver-435` and kernel 5.4.0-37. Over the 440 driver for now, haha too much time lost.
<thesc> tets
<thesc> test
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> test complete?
<derek-shnosh> Seems so. ;)
<thesc> yes
<thesc> this works
<thesc> didnt know if this worked as this is my firt time using IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> <derek-shnosh>   did you succeed with your driver install?
<derek-shnosh> I'm up and running with `nvidia-driver-435` and kernel 5.4.0-37. Over the 440 driver for now, haha too much time lost
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> understood.
<derek-shnosh> I purged all things nvidia again and rebooted, was able to get on both .33 and .37 kernels with nouveau
<derek-shnosh> used app to install 435 and here i am.
<derek-shnosh> i'd like to get up to 440 but i think i'll wait for the ppa version of "actual" 440.82
<derek-shnosh> apt*
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I agree.  If you discover another solution please post here.  And I will do likewise.
<derek-shnosh> i def will, but might be better to contact direct since i don't idle here on IRC or telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that would be fine also
<derek-shnosh> Looks like IRC bot can't do /msg between IRC and telegram, sec
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I opened konversation
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
<derek-shnosh> sent you msg on telegram
<IrcsomeBot> AlejandroCastro was added by: AlejandroCastro
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> Hi, I am having a problem triyng to run hexter on Kubuntu 20.04 … I update and upgrade packages … After runnning "jack-dssi-host /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dssi/hexter" in a terminal I got the error "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: 'adwaita'" so I installed gnome-themes-standard and gnome-themes-extra. Now hexter starts and even I can se it in qjackctl connections panels, but ui does not show. 
<IrcsomeBot> suggestion?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never run hexter.  Look like it needs a jack server to run...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You might want to ask on the ubuntu studio channel as they should more audio experience then the general audience here.
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> yes, I tryed running jack before. Nothing change. … If i do not that then jackd starts anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> ok, I thought it is a problem related to GTK apps in Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> Is there a popular GTK app that I can test in Kubuntu to limit the problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> studio is in the process of converting to KDE, so they may have encountered and possibly solved the problem.  In fact, quite a few of the Devs already run KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> gimp?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but its gtk 2.xx
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> well, I am going to test Gimp. I am a Kubuntu user since ~2016 I think. Hexter works fine in plasma for 17.04 and 19.10 version of Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> This channel is great
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> Gimp works perfectly 😩
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I wonder if it runs on regular ubuntu.....  have you asked if anyone in the Ubuntu channel is successfully running on 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> That is a good idea. Let me check
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> "Hi i am an user of another distro but i need your help" … hahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Morning everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> (Photo, 800x536) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gPdyIIjN/file_31972.jpg Every time I install a flatpak from discover - I get this crash notification:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @AlejandroCastro, This should solve the adwaita issue: sudo apt install gnome-themes-standard
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then run hexter as follows: pasuspender jack-dssi-host /usr/lib/*/dssi/hexter.so
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you may need to manually kill any residual jack sessions.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> however, on my system, I see this error: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/10)(1: Operation not permitted)
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> @DarinMiller, this is due you must add your user name to audio group, and allow audio group to run in real-time
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did the above fix hextor for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> however, I think this is a problem in my system, There are a weird behaviour with hexter deamon. It shows the message: … jack-dssi-host: OSC URL is: … osc.udp://abc:16301/dssi//usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dssi/hexter/hexter/chan00 … but abc does not mean nothing in my system … dismiss my request for now, I will tell what is happening if I let it work
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ok, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> pffff, thanks to you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> More fun stuff on the way: https://pointieststick.com/2020/06/12/this-week-in-kde-plasma-5-20-features-start-landing/
<Dakeiiz> sigAIO: I don't know if you're online, but I managed (without doing anything) to get the same speed as I did before... I now have 890Mbps on Fast.com
<Dakeiiz> Also performed a test on Speedtest.net: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9598271786
<Dakeiiz> I removed the connection from the list, and perhaps a reboot is what solved it.
<yigitkde> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<erts> Hi there, from time I get disconnected from wifi and prompted for the password, however my router is stable and not going down, signal is strong and good quality and the password is stored on the system (for all users, non encrypted). My battery is not low and I disabled wifi power management for good measure. This has been happening with Kubuntu (and any other KDE Plasma based systems), but not with other DEs, using the same setup and also
<erts> networkmanager. Does anybody have this same problem or know why this is happening? Running 20.04 but happening since 18.04.
<erts> This is happening on my three laptops with different wifi chips, by the way - so I would rule out drivers or hardware failures...
<BluesKaj> erts, one thing to check is your wifi channel on your router and check the auto option if there is one, if not change the default wifi channel from 6 to one which is less busy. Most wifi users on windows don't do this, but channel 6 can get very crowded in some environments that have alot of users nearby which can cause dropouts.
<erts__> And it happened again...
<erts__> BluesKaj: yep I tested that but didn't notice a difference. Still, even if I get micro-cuts I shouldn't be asked for a password every single time...there's something going on with Plasma
<erts__> Every time I get prompted, I hit cancel and then connect manually through the NM plasmoid and I don't get the password prompt
<Dakeiiz> erts, so if I understand correctly you're having issues with WiFi on Kubuntu 20.04? If so, you're not alone... I also had issues since 18.04. Had no issues with Linux Mint but they appeared when I installed Kubuntu.
<erts> Dakeiiz: nice to hear I'm not alone, and I'm sorry to hear that...this is so annoying... :P
<erts> Did you do any troubleshooting or have any findings so far?
<erts> I've experienced these problems with any distro using Plasma, actually...
<Dakeiiz> I'm afraid to say that I've given up using WiFi whatsoever... It's not a big deal for me because I have easy access to wired ethernet.
<Dakeiiz> Ah I see. It's always a bit hard to say whether it comes from the kernel, the distro or the DE
<erts> Smart decision, not an option for me though.... :(
<erts> Yeah checking the logs it just seems like the connection drops and that's it. I do expect micro-cuts, or in some environments to have unstable wifi and have to re-connect (not at home, but in other places). However it doesn't make sense to me that I keep being prompted for the password!
<erts> It's like Plasma itself forgets it has the password stored in NM, and when I click cancel and re-connect manually, it gets it fine
<cojack> where I can search for code related to the System Settings -> Online Accounts?
<Dakeiiz> Maybe it's because the connection is getting "reset" (removed/re-added), so Plasma thinks it's a new connection.
<erts> According to the logs, no sign of that... NM does try to reconnect several times in a row though, so maybe the router is doing some kind of throttling and Plasma thinks the stored password is incorrect...
<erts> I wonder if there's a way to slow down the re-connection attempts
<erts> Then I could go on to troubleshoot the stability of my router, maybe I was wrong about that. Still very weird behaviour to annoy me asking for passwords that are stored
<Dakeiiz> You've said you had the same problem with all distro running Plasma, so I assume you've tried with a completely different DE? Did it work as expected?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone running nvidia drivers on nvidia Quadro by any chance?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<BluesKaj> @Swift110, hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u
<BluesKaj> @Swift110, no textspeak here please, use full words
<BluesKaj> but I'm fine, how about you?
<BluesKaj> Laurel.Canyon.S01E01.Part.1.1080p.AMZN.WEBRip.DDP5.1.x264-NTb[TGx]
<BluesKaj> oops
<magic_ninja> does kubuntu have anything that will display hardware info, kind of like everest? Kinfocenter doesn't display any hardware information.
<magic_ninja> And it seems like my cpu fans are running at 100%. This wasn't an issue on 19.04
<magic_ninja> or 19.10
<BluesKaj> madeti_, run lspci in the konsole
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> no patience
<IrcsomeBot> RandomPaulTelegram was added by: RandomPaulTelegram
<IrcsomeBot> <RandomPaulTelegram> How is it possible to install the latest Plasma on Kubuntu 20.10 beta?
<franzo> can someone help me with clonezilla? I asked on their IRC channel but it seems it's dead
<franzo> Maybe is also related with Kubuntu because it can't find my NIC when I try to use it to create an image via ssh
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mD100z07/file_32045.jpg Please can anyone help me with this error in kdenlive? It's unable to export..
<IrcsomeBot> <Terminator_99> My 6 hours wasted 🤦 can't even export now .. any help please
<zodyak99> hello?
<IrcsomeBot> AlejandroCastro was added by: AlejandroCastro
<IrcsomeBot> <AlejandroCastro> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NYok0v0b/file_32050.jpg Same problem on Ubuntu liveUSB. I will keep looking.
<valorie> @AlejandroCastro that sounds like a failing drive
<valorie> I would back up NOW everything you want to keep
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Valorie, Alejandro is trying to run hexter.  I can reproduce the problem on my machine.  He was testing regular Ubuntu to bisect the issue.  Apparently its a packaging problem in 20.04 not specific to KDE.
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> thanks @DarinMiller
<valorie> How are things out your way?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am very well, thanks. :)
<valorie> cool and damp here
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And you?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Same here.
<valorie> people are calling it Junauary
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I don't mind it a bit
<valorie> oops, Junuary
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Perfect
<valorie> I'm good, got my gardening in when it was less damp
<valorie> and the flowers don't mind cool and damp one bit
#kubuntu 2020-06-14
<slickwithers> Hey guys I am on Kubuntu 20.04, and I was wondering if there was any way I could downgrade my deluge version
<slickwithers> The new version won't work as a thin client with my seedbox because the seedbox version is 1.13
<viewer|1> I had a logitech webcam problem on my Ubuntu KDE to run  SKYPE.  I tried so many ways, but nothing works for me.
<viewer|1> Does anyone know the solution to my problem?
<tomreyn> you haven't stated the problem, yet
<IrcsomeBot> ConMan77 was added by: ConMan77
<slickwithers> Restating earlier question in case somebody who knows how to do this is here:
<slickwithers> I am on kubuntu 20.04 and want to install the deluge version from 18.04
<slickwithers> is there any way I can do this
<slickwithers> I need 1.3.15 :c
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @slickwithers, Installing the older version may be possible, but obviously not recommended.   You could create a VM of 18.04 and 20.04 and install deluge into 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Then grab the deluge.deb and deluge-common.deb from 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> in the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> use dpkg to install and then lock the version.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It might be easier just to run deluge from the 18.04 VM.
<slickwithers> ty IrcsomeBot
<slickwithers> best answer ive gotten yet
<slickwithers> or DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have no idea if the 18.04 deb files will cause havoc with a 20.04 install, that's why I recommend testing the process with a "throw-away" 20.04 install.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The other option would be a snap or flatpack of the version you want.  But, I kind of doubt one exists.
<slickwithers> DarinMiller: I thought of a snap or flatpack but unfortunantly they don't at least not that I can find
<slickwithers> I'll try in a VM first and see if it works
<viewer|1> I had a logitech webcam problem on my Ubuntu KDE to run  SKYPE.  I tried so many ways, but webcam does not for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> install kamoso to test the camera functionality under KDE.
<viewer|1> I tried to test the hardware on SKYPE, it did not have any webcam video show up.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If it works under kamoso, then we know skype is the problem.
<viewer|1> The webcam work on almost every application except SKYPE.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Did you download skype from here: https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/download-skype-for-desktop/
<viewer|1> I know that a lot of people have the same problem on SKYPE.  I tried some solutions, but it still does not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If so, did you use tthe snap or deb version?
<viewer|1> I wonder that it is SKYPE does not work for the old version of webcam very well.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> do you have the deb or snap version of skype?
<viewer|1> I tried snap and deb version, but both of them did not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which model of webcam?  I have the c260... will test with skype shortly
<viewer|1> The Logitech webcam only have problem on SKPE app.  It worked fine on Google Hangout, Zoom.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> skype works fine here with an old logitec c260 webcam....
<viewer|1> I had Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX
<viewer|1> The Product ID is 0x8ad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Have you tried something as suggested here?: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=85772
<viewer|1> I will take a look for I tried so many way which did not work for me.
<viewer|1> My Logitech webcam works with Cheese, but not Skype.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> btw, look like libv4l has moved to a new directory long after those posts were created: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> another site suggested something similar: https://www.darklaunch.com/logitech-quickcam-communicate-stx-skype-ubuntu
<Teet> Hey folks, I was trying to install passenger but I get a dependency error:  passenger : Depends: libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2) but it is not installable
<Teet> can anyone help me out on this one???
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04?
<Teet> As far as I know I got the latest release....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Any ppa's enalbed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> passenger install  fine here.
<Teet> k, found the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what was it?
<Teet> I was smart enough to pick an old 19.10 CD
<Teet> ROFL
<Teet> sowwy folks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np :)
<Teet> Folks, I still got problems installing passenger. Can someone help me out??
<Guest60806> Hi,
<Guest60806> I am trying to start konsole with a some predefined tabs. I am using lines from man linke 'title: %n;; command: /usr/bin/top ;; profile: Profile 1' and yet I still get 'Each line should contain at least one of 'command' and 'profile''. Any tips on what's wrog?
<Narin> selam
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> gasalba was added by: gasalba
<LinuxUser> by by i try it by my self again then i ask you
<Guest43863> Hi,
<Guest43863> I am using 18.04 on matebook d 14. I want to check the state of fans but I don't see any entry in 'sensors' output.
<Guest43863> Any ideas how to get the info.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> lmsensors installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> correction: lm-sensors
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you could also try xsensors
<Guest43863> lm-sensors is already the newest version
<Guest43863> Thanks will take a look at xsensors.
<Guest43863> No go. I can see only temps there.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> have you tried running : sudo sensors-detect
<tomreyn> run sensors-detect, ideally (but not strictly needed) the latest version from the upstream git.
<Guest43863> Thanks. Will try it out. Are there any particular files in /sys for example that should hold the current speed value thou?
<tomreyn> if you're running a kernel module exposing them there, there may be. i'm not familiar with the "matebook d 14" hardware
<Guest43863> K, thanks for the input.
<bigsloth83> hi All
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a problem on Kubuntu. When the pc goes into suspend mode, I am unable to wake it up. The usb devices are not working and the power button is not working.  … I also have this problem occasionally when the pc screen goes off after 10 minutes. It happened some minutes ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This problem appeared also on windows, after I installed kubuntu 20.04 alongside windows with dual boot
<Bikos> hello, anyone can help me with my WIFI wireless perfromance?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not sure I can help much, but we can try... what wifi card?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, Anyone could help me with this issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi Franz, what model computer is not waking up?  Since both windows and KDE are affected,  maybe a BIOS update is needed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It is a desktop pc.. Strange enough, suspend mode was going fine on windows before doing the kde installation with dual boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do you remember? We installed the system together
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It's an asus motherboard
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes, I remember. But I am baffled why you system won't wake up.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I also don't have options on my motherboard to change
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> And sometimes it's also freezing randomly (for example if I plug the monitor)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, But I thimk that this ome is a some problem with the current in my home
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> mind sharing your hw info?  (sudo lshw | pastebinit )
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am in the bad  now :( sorry when I sent the message I was still up now I am not.. But if you want to know I can tell you what motherboard I have
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ok, we can work on it tomorrow.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok this is the mb: … Asus PRIME A320M-K
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have a ryzen 3 1200
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @DarinMiller, Thanks!
<wingedrhino> As far as the non-KDE related software are concerned, are there any differences between the current versions of KDE Neon and Kubuntu? They both use the Ubuntu 20.04 repos, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Neon is not using 20.04 yet (no ETA, but it is in progress).
<wingedrhino> Aah okay
<RogueScholar-M> Well, the Neon Dev Edition repos are already based on 20.04, and currently they're running with a hitch for me
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> without a hitch?
<RogueScholar-M> But to the original point of your question, you're correct, the Ubuntu Main/Universe/Multiverse stuff is all identical
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu 20.04 is stuck on qt 5.12, so no backports for plasma beyond 5.18.x.
<RogueScholar-M> DarinMiller: Indeed, I'm afraid of jinxing it just by talking about it, it's working so well. I feared trying to run a Kubuntu/Neon hybrid by activating the Dev repos would be an unworkable mess.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am not sure if any package conversions are planned to convert Kubuntu to Neon for 20.04.  A PPA was provided for such conversion when 18.04 was released, but it caused confusion as later package released created incompatibilities.
<RogueScholar-M> Yeah, I can see how that would be murder to stay on top of.
<wingedrhino> The qt problem is intriguing. I suppose the best thing is to wait am extra 4 months for 20.10!
